# HILO REAL MADRID 2021-22: De DiStefano a Cristiano Ronaldo, pasando por Hugo Sanchez y la Quinta del Buitre,por Gento,Raúl y Zidane, y los que vendrán



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Jun 2021)

Estrenamos temporada y estrenamos hilo.

A diferencia de los anteriores, en este, aunque homenajearemos los 5 mejores goles de FINALES de Champions, quiero ser un poco más activo contra TheTinglao, y usaré aquellos mensajes de twitteros para darles publicidad en esa lucha a favor no solo del Madrid, sino de la equidad y la justicia

Tras el año pasado, en que en la Liga, tras 38 partidos, EL REAL MADRID NO CHUTÓ NI UN SOLO PENALTY pitado en el campo, no se puede hacer como si nada sucediera. Hay algo gordo que ocurre tras bastidores, y no es porque perjudique al Madrid, sino porque hay que pelear por una competicion limpia. Así que este mensaje inicial se usará para eso también

En homenaje enlazo los 2 ultimos hilos, cuyo mensaje inicial era mas para homenajear al Madrid en uno de ellos, y a la Quinta última de los Cristiano, Modric, Bale, Kroos, Benzema, Ramos, Marcelo, Keylor, Carvajal...


*GOL NUMERO 5*

Es el primer gol marcado por el Real Madrid en una final, lo marcó Di Stefano, y en ese momento se perdía 0-2. Se acabó ganando 4-3 y era La Primera



Y aquí un twitter indispensable para madridistas, de Hechicero https://twitter.com/Hechi9248?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author



*GOL NUMERO 4*

El mítico gol de Zidane que nos dio La Novena



El hilo del Real Madrid para homenajear a los de la Quinta que nos ha hecho ganar 4 champions en 5 ediciones






HILO REAL MADRID: Temporada 2020-21 (El equipo con tantas copas de Europa como 2º y 3º sumadas)


Este post lo dedicaremos a los héroes principales que nos han dado las últimas Champions League. Ese 4 de 5 y 3 de 3 inolvidable CRISTIANO RONALDO El símbolo de este equipo. Nunca olvidaremos su golazo de Chilena en Turin, sus 3 goles para remontar al Wolfsburgo, sus 2 goles en la final contra...




www.burbuja.info







*GOL NUMERO 3*

El de Mijatovic que daba la Septima tras 32 años de espera



Y otro twitter indispensable para madridistas https://twitter.com/juanpfrutos



*GOL NUMERO 2*

El de Ramos, sé que muchos lo pondríais el 1, pero yo lo reservo para... Aun así gol que ha pasado a la leyenda



Hilo homenaje al Real Madrid en Europa






Hilo Oficial REAL MADRID (13 veces campeón de Europa). TEMPORADA 2019-20


Resumen del Madrid en Champions, resultado y alguna cosa a destacar (se pone el año en que acaba la competicion, si se pone 1998, es la 1997-98) 1956.-LA PRIMERA : Real Madrid-Stade Reims 4-3 en París (primer partido de Madrid en Europa, Servette 0-2 Real Madrid, Miguel Muñoz marca el primer...




www.burbuja.info







*GOL NUMERO 1*

El de Bale en Kiev, daba la delantera y es increíblemente bello. El mejor de la historia de la Copa de Europa si atendemos a ejecución, belleza , momento e importancia del mismo



Y aquí homenajeamos a los que metieron goles en esas finales de Copa de Europa






HILO OFICIAL REAL MADRID 2018-19 (13 Veces CAMPEÓN de Europa)


Homenajeemos a los jugadores que han marcado goles en las finales, tanto ganadas como perdidas: Máximos goleadores 1.-Alfredo Di Stefano (7 goles , en las 5 primeras finales) 1.-Puskas (7 goles, pero sólo en 2 finales, la del 60 y la del 62, que perdimos) 3.-Rial (3 goles; en...




www.burbuja.info





Y otro twittero



https://mobile.twitter.com/_benito___



*****************


Empezamos con las muestras:











Doncic en su IG sobre la retirada de Reyes











Y por ultimo podeis seguir tambien a este Twittero



https://twitter.com/Rosell___



Hilo interesantísimo sobre el arbitraje y el VARcelona (añadido en diciembre)





https://twitter.com/MiguelSerranoTV/status/1473141010515603462





https://twitter.com/thanis2004/status/1523932742500724737


----------



## Talabera (7 Jun 2021)

Pole talabera


----------



## artemis (7 Jun 2021)

Recordemos la pasada liga


----------



## Talabera (7 Jun 2021)

artemis dijo:


> pillo sitio



Jojojojojojoo

cesard talabera y artemis 
con eso y un euro 5o te dan un café en el bar paco


----------



## El Diente de Echenique (7 Jun 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Recordemos la pasada liga



Debe ser jodido perder una Chempions ante tu máximo rival juasjuasjuas hay cosas que no se superan. 

Dicho sea de paso, como madridista, veo al alteti como un hermano pequeño, felicidades por esa Liga.


----------



## cebollo (7 Jun 2021)

Parece que Varane ha pedido mucho dinero para renovar. Veremos que pasa pero a Ancelotti - y a mi- le gustó siempre más Pepe. Y ahora prefiero a Militao 

La salida Zidane-Ramos de 2021 es muy parecido a lo de Hierro y Del Bosque en 2003 con Alaba de Beckham, Ancelotti de Qieiroz y Varane, si se termina marchando, de Makelele.


----------



## Talabera (7 Jun 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Parece que Varane ha pedido mucho dinero para renovar. Veremos que pasa pero a Ancelotti - y a mi- le gustó siempre más Pepe. Y ahora prefiero a Militao
> 
> La salida Zidane-Ramos de 2021 es muy parecido a lo de Hierro y Del Bosque en 2003 con Alaba de Beckham, Ancelotti de Qieiroz y Varane, si se termina marchando, de Makelele.



Verás tú si al final no se queda el Ramos con el René


----------



## euromelon (7 Jun 2021)

Primera páginala justicia SUIZA dice que la UEFA no NOS PUEde sancionar a mamar haters


----------



## fachacine (7 Jun 2021)

Siempre caminaremos solos. Hala Madrid. Por cierto el Ministerio de Justicia de Suiza le ha dicho a Uefa y Fifa que no pueden sancionar a Madrid, Barsa y Juventus. Gran pais Suiza, y ya puede ir poniendo el culo Ceferino. Por cierto, como dice un forero en As, los ingleses se salieron de la Superliga por presiones de su gobierno, en cambio ¿por qué motivo abandonó el Atleti? ¿Quizá porque Tebas le prometió ganar la liga? Como muy bien ha dicho @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos en el post inicial de este hilo "Hay algo gordo que ocurre tras bastidores, y no es porque perjudique al Madrid, sino porque hay que pelear por una competicion limpia".


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Jun 2021)

que cuando acabaran las obras del nuevo bernabeu?


----------



## spam (7 Jun 2021)

First page, gracias @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos y hala Madrid!!!


----------



## _Suso_ (7 Jun 2021)

Firts page, que no es poco


----------



## Woden (7 Jun 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Siempre caminaremos solos. Hala Madrid. Por cierto el Ministerio de Justicia de Suiza le ha dicho a Uefa y Fifa que no pueden sancionar a Madrid, Barsa y Juventus. Gran pais Suiza, y ya puede ir poniendo el culo Ceferino. Por cierto, como dice un forero en As, los ingleses se salieron de la Superliga por presiones de su gobierno, en cambio ¿por qué motivo abandonó el Atleti? ¿Quizá porque Tebas le prometió ganar la liga? Como muy bien ha dicho @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos en el post inicial de este hilo "Hay algo gordo que ocurre tras bastidores, y no es porque perjudique al Madrid, sino porque hay que pelear por una competicion limpia".



Siempre confié


----------



## el ruinas II (7 Jun 2021)

millo hitio en pilo sitico


----------



## Operacional (7 Jun 2021)

Pillando sirio


----------



## fachacine (7 Jun 2021)

Joder es que no me canso de ver el gol de Bale en Kiev. En el fondo Zizou nunca le perdonó que él solito le ganase la Champions, sabe que esa Champions se la debe a él, a Bale, y es algo que le carcome por dentro. Es de psiquiátrico lo del moro calvo cabrón.


----------



## Harkkonen (7 Jun 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Parece que Varane ha pedido mucho dinero para renovar. Veremos que pasa pero a Ancelotti - y a mi- le gustó siempre más Pepe. Y ahora prefiero a Militao
> 
> La salida Zidane-Ramos de 2021 es muy parecido a lo de Hierro y Del Bosque en 2003 con Alaba de Beckham, Ancelotti de Qieiroz y Varane, si se termina marchando, de Makelele.



Más no va a costar fichar a otro central...

Con Varane, Alaba y Militao tenemos el puesto cubierto por 5 años y todos ellos son complementarios y puede jugar cualquier pareja o los 3 juntos. 

Yo lo renovaría

Necesitamos toda la pasta para la delantera


----------



## Harkkonen (7 Jun 2021)

Ahí va mi once para esta temporada

El árbol de Navidad de Carletto

_________Courtois

_____Militao_Varane_Alaba

Valverde__Case_Kroos__Miguel

_____Odegaard__Mbappe

__________Benzema


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (7 Jun 2021)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (7 Jun 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Joder es que no me canso de ver el gol de Bale en Kiev. En el fondo Zizou nunca le perdonó que él solito le ganase la Champions, sabe que esa Champions se la debe a él, a Bale, y es algo que le carcome por dentro. Es de psiquiátrico lo del moro calvo cabrón.




Pues las otras se las debe a Cristiano.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (7 Jun 2021)

este hilo guele a nuevo


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (7 Jun 2021)

¿A dónde irá Ramos?

El Real Madrid ya prepara la despedida de Sergio Ramos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Jun 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> ¿A dónde irá Ramos?
> 
> El Real Madrid ya prepara la despedida de Sergio Ramos



mientrastanto PEPE sigue dando guerra


----------



## Venturi (7 Jun 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Joder es que no me canso de ver el gol de Bale en Kiev. En el fondo Zizou nunca le perdonó que él solito le ganase la Champions, sabe que esa Champions se la debe a él, a Bale, y es algo que le carcome por dentro. Es de psiquiátrico lo del moro calvo cabrón.



Bueno, en 2019 no estaba Zizou, Bale obtuvo las responsabilidades que pidió tras la final de 2018 y el resultado está ahí. Se tocó los cojones todo el año.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Jun 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Parece que Varane ha pedido mucho dinero para renovar. Veremos que pasa pero a Ancelotti - y a mi- le gustó siempre más Pepe. Y ahora prefiero a Militao
> 
> La salida Zidane-Ramos de 2021 es muy parecido a lo de Hierro y Del Bosque en 2003 con Alaba de Beckham, Ancelotti de Qieiroz y Varane, si se termina marchando, de Makelele.



Y a mí. Me parece un tanto sin sangre, aunque no niego su calidad. Alaba-Militao-Nacho y si toran se cantera para completar la plantilla lo daria por bueno


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Jun 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> mientrastanto PEPE sigue dando guerra



No me extrañaria que tratase volver al Sevilla y que Lopetegui tuviera que hacer de tripas corazon y ponerlo.
Ademas con lo que les gusta alli atacar al Madrid se los camelaria echando pestes del club, esa es mi apuesta


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (7 Jun 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> MENSAJE EN CONSTRUCCION
> 
> Estrenamos temporada y estrenamos hilo.
> 
> ...



¡Cojonudo ! 

Gracias @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos 

Hala Madrid!!!


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Jun 2021)

Vamoooooooooooooos!!!!!!


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (7 Jun 2021)

Los 21 del Europeo Sub-21


Los ojeadores del Real Madrid han estado muy pendientes de las futuras estrellas que han disputado el Europeo Sub-21




diariomadridista.okdiario.com





21 tíos, no ponen a Conceiçao y ponen a tipos 4-5 años mayores que él. Hacedme caso que este es el bueno, es el Kubo vendedor de toallas.


----------



## Covid Bryant (7 Jun 2021)

otro año en blanco mandriles


----------



## fachacine (7 Jun 2021)

Venturi dijo:


> Bueno, en 2019 no estaba Zizou, Bale obtuvo las responsabilidades que pidió tras la final de 2018 y el resultado está ahí. Se tocó los cojones todo el año.



Te digo lo mismo en sentido contrario ¿cuántas Champions habían ganado Cristiano (o Ramos) antes de que llegara Bale?


----------



## cepeda33 (7 Jun 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Siempre caminaremos solos. Hala Madrid. Por cierto el Ministerio de Justicia de Suiza le ha dicho a Uefa y Fifa que no pueden sancionar a Madrid, Barsa y Juventus. Gran pais Suiza, y ya puede ir poniendo el culo Ceferino. Por cierto, como dice un forero en As, los ingleses se salieron de la Superliga por presiones de su gobierno, en cambio ¿por qué motivo abandonó el Atleti? ¿Quizá porque Tebas le prometió ganar la liga? Como muy bien ha dicho @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos en el post inicial de este hilo "Hay algo gordo que ocurre tras bastidores, y no es porque perjudique al Madrid, sino porque hay que pelear por una competicion limpia".



Yo creo que el Madrid no se salio porque sabe que cartas puede jugar y ganar.

El Barsa no se salio por pura desesperacion, necesita la superliga para sanear sus cuentas

El Atleti se salio porque sabe que ni tiene la capacidad de lucha del Madrid ni la necesidad economica del Barsa, asi que tiro a lo seguro.


----------



## filets (7 Jun 2021)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Yo creo que el Madrid no se salio porque sabe que cartas puede jugar y ganar.
> 
> El Barsa no se salio por pura desesperacion, necesita la superliga para sanear sus cuentas
> 
> El Atleti se salio porque sabe que ni tiene la capacidad de lucha del Madrid ni la necesidad economica del Barsa, asi que tiro a lo seguro.



Yo creo que el Barsa no se puede salir de la superliga porque la penalizacion que le caeria seria el ultimo empujon a la desaparicion del club.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Jun 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> No me extrañaria que tratase volver al Sevilla y que Lopetegui tuviera que hacer de tripas corazon y ponerlo.
> Ademas con lo que les gusta alli atacar al Madrid se los camelaria echando pestes del club, esa es mi apuesta



tendiras que haber vendido a isco al sevilla


----------



## NRW_Observer (7 Jun 2021)

Pillo sitio.

Hala Madrid!!!


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## informatico virgen (7 Jun 2021)

Another year in white mandrills


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (7 Jun 2021)

Pillo sitio en el nuevo estadio.


----------



## iconoclasta (7 Jun 2021)

Pillo sitio con notición que no he visto todavía en este hilo. Escondido en el diario Marca, para que nadie lo lea, encuentro esta bomba:

_Según informa The Times *hasta 10 futbolistas de la plantilla blanca vetaron el fichaje de Antonio Conte. *La información aclara que *los jugadores llamaron al presidente Florentino Pérez *al enterarse de que estaba negociando con el preparador italiano *para amenazarle con abandonar el club si se concretaba el fichaje*. El estilo duro del italiano no iba a ser bienvenido en el vestuario y por eso *Florentino* se decidió a firmar la vuelta de *Ancelotti* como técnico._









Mercado de fichajes: Wijnaldum, Achraf, Donnarumma... ¿todos al PSG?; el sustituto de CR7; el trueque entre Trippier y Bellerin...


Iniciamos una semana que, para muchos, va a ser clave. Sobre todo en lo que hay fichajes se refiere. Al fin y al cabo, el comienzo de la Eurocopa y la concentración con sus selecci




www.marca.com





Tanto Floren como los jugadores, siguen con sus viejos vicios: unos exigen, y el otro transige. Galácticos bis


----------



## cepeda33 (8 Jun 2021)

Pues a mi no me parece mal. Le han dejado las cosas claras a Tito Flo, no queremos trabajar con ese. Ya es su responsabilidad como jefe decidir que quiere. 

Han ido con las cosas por delante, que siempre es mejor que callarsey luego ir puteando al entrenador con malos resultados hasta que consiguen echarle.

Tito Flo tenia que tomar su decision, el entrenador que queria o retener a esos jugadores, no me parece mal.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (8 Jun 2021)

El Madrid sólo tiene un jugador que sobrepasa los 10 goles en liga (Benzema)









Pichichi LaLiga Santander 2022 - 2023 | Ranking de goleadores Primera División - Marca.com


Consulta la clasificación actualizada del trofeo Pichichi de La Liga Santander en la temporada 2022 - 2023. El ranking de goleadores de Primera División en Marca.com




www.marca.com





Asensio+Vinicius+Rodrygo= 9 goles

Se debe fichar a un goleador si o si


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Jun 2021)




----------



## artemis (8 Jun 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Te digo lo mismo en sentido contrario ¿cuántas Champions habían ganado Cristiano (o Ramos) antes de que llegara Bale?



Pues cristiano ya había ganado alguna champions...


----------



## artemis (8 Jun 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> El Madrid sólo tiene un jugador que sobrepasa los 10 goles en liga (Benzema)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Suarez+Llorente+Correa= 42 goles es mas, solo Correa ha metido los mismos que Asensio+Vinicius+Rodrygo


----------



## DRIDMA (8 Jun 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


>



Qué más quieres que te dé, Sandro???


----------



## Woden (8 Jun 2021)

Por lo que va saliendo en los medios, nos podemos olvidar de Mbappé. Cosa que ya se intuía. Estos moros del psg no venden y tampoco hay dinero para fichar. O sea, que en la delantera jugarán los mismos cabrones de siempre, pero con el moro un año más viejuno y tras pasar por la eurocopa. O sea, que pinta tremendamente mal.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (8 Jun 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Por lo que va saliendo en los medios, nos podemos olvidar de Mbappé. Cosa que ya se intuía. Estos moros del psg no venden y tampoco hay dinero para fichar. O sea, que en la delantera jugarán los mismos cabrones de siempre, pero con el moro un año más viejuno y tras pasar por la eurocopa. O sea, que pinta tremendamente mal.



Mayoral vuelve o estaba vendido? Si es cesion igual tiene una oportunidad...


----------



## JimTonic (8 Jun 2021)

1) Lo primero de todo es decir que nadie se ha salido de la Superliga, sigue adelante con los 15 equipos. Hay 3 equipos que públicamente han dicho que siguen adelante y hay 12 que se han echado públicamente para atrás, pero ninguno hay iniciado los tramites judiciales para salirse de la superliga porque la penalización son 300 millones. 

2) El Madrid está deseando que le veten en la liga de campeones, porque automáticamente iría al tribunal de justicia europea y seria como una ley Bosman. Ya que existe un monopolio de facto con la UEFA que no permite a equipos libres participar en otros campeonatos.

3) La UEFA saben que no pueden sancionar a nadie y están parados sin saber que hacer

4) la Lucha final es cargarse las federaciones nacionales y la UEFA, sobre todo la UEFA, que es lo que impide un mundial cada dos años. Así que se supone que el que está detrás del Madrid es la FIFA (aunque digan que son los mejores amigos de la UEFA les está clavando un puñal en la espalda).


Lo que da dinero es el Mundial y los equipos de fútbol grandes, y por ahi van las cosas, no da dinero tener a medianías compitiendo entre si. Ojo que yo no he dicho que esto sea justo sino que esto es un negocio y no un deporte y las cosas van por ahí.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (8 Jun 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Suarez+Llorente+Correa= 42 goles es mas, solo Correa ha metido los mismos que Asensio+Vinicius+Rodrygo



Menudo temporadón de Llorente


----------



## DRIDMA (8 Jun 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Menudo temporadón de Llorente



Pero no le gustaba a ZZ.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (8 Jun 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Pero no le gustaba a ZZ.



También Odergaard que se fue a préstamo al Arsenal


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Jun 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> 1) Lo primero de todo es decir que nadie se ha salido de la Superliga, sigue adelante con los 15 equipos. Hay 3 equipos que públicamente han dicho que siguen adelante y hay 12 que se han echado públicamente para atrás, pero ninguno hay iniciado los tramites judiciales para salirse de la superliga porque la penalización son 300 millones.
> 
> 2) El Madrid está deseando que le veten en la liga de campeones, porque automáticamente iría al tribunal de justicia europea y seria como una ley Bosman. Ya que existe un monopolio de facto con la UEFA que no permite a equipos libres participar en otros campeonatos.
> 
> ...



chorradas


----------



## artemis (8 Jun 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Por lo que va saliendo en los medios, nos podemos olvidar de Mbappé. Cosa que ya se intuía. Estos moros del psg no venden y tampoco hay dinero para fichar. O sea, que en la delantera jugarán los mismos cabrones de siempre, pero con el moro un año más viejuno y tras pasar por la eurocopa. O sea, que pinta tremendamente mal.


----------



## spam (8 Jun 2021)

La parálisis del gafudo es preocupante, parece estar poseído por Rajoy y esperando a que las cosas se arreglen solas. Lo de sacar del sarcófago a Carletto es tan acomodaticio y de tan poco vuelo que asusta. JAS y Calafat estarán boicoteando la llegada de Campos como los jugadores han boicoteado a Conte, y el gafudo consiente todo. A nivel ejecutivo la esclerosis es evidente.

Y qué decir de las altas y bajas... se vienen campañitas con "el fichaje es..." el golfista, el monstruo de las hamburguesas, el que no tira del carro, los cedidos repescados porque los clubes que les han tenido dicen que gracias y ya te llamaré... ya ni se debería descartar que se acaben quedando el vegetariasno y mcCebo, incluso Canelita renovando el último día. Pero tranquilos que vuelve Pintus y hará milagros.

Muy Milan todo esto.


----------



## Woden (8 Jun 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Mayoral vuelve o estaba vendido? Si es cesion igual tiene una oportunidad...



No lo sé, creo que era cesion de dos años. Pero de todas formas pasar de Mbappe o Haland a Mayoral te jode la paja bien jodida.


----------



## Woden (8 Jun 2021)

spam dijo:


> La parálisis del gafudo es preocupante, parece estar poseído por Rajoy y esperando a que las cosas se arreglen solas. Lo de sacar del sarcófago a Carletto es tan acomodaticio y de tan poco vuelo que asusta. JAS y Calafat estarán boicoteando la llegada de Campos como los jugadores han boicoteado a Conte, y el gafudo consiente todo. A nivel ejecutivo la esclerosis es evidente.
> 
> Y qué decir de las altas y bajas... se vienen campañitas con "el fichaje es..." el golfista, el monstruo de las hamburguesas, el que no tira del carro, los cedidos repescados porque los clubes que les han tenido dicen que gracias y ya te llamaré... ya ni se debería descartar que se acaben quedando el vegetariasno y mcCebo, incluso Canelita renovando el último día. Pero tranquilos que vuelve Pintus y hará milagros.
> 
> Muy Milan todo esto.



Milán es poco, MILANERRIMO. 

El milanerismo va a shegar, coño ya, hablemos del milanerismo.


----------



## JimTonic (8 Jun 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> chorradas




yo tengo esa teoría basada en el "follow de money", y aquí hay un follow de money de libro. Lo que molesta son las federaciones (ver jugar al ecija con el gandia no da dinero) y la UEFA (ver jugar los miles de partidos que ni se sabe donde no da dinero), y lo que da dinero es la champions y el mundial. Pero lo dicho es solo una teoría


Ayer en el programa de futbol de esradio, comentaron un poco por encima, y parece que la sanción de la uefa esta parada porque espera que el Madrid firme unos papeles para entrar a jugar la champions, esos papeles irían en contra de la superliga, si el madrid no los firma lo que haría la uefa seria NO ADMITIR al Madrid en la champions, nunca expulsarlo....


Y así con las 3 o 4 cosas pendientes que existen ahora mismo, de todas formas la UEFA tiene 20 días para contestar al tribunal de Madrid que les ha dicho que no pueden adoptar medidas en contra de los 3 clubes, asi que veremos en los próximos 20 días que esto se mueve algo que esta muy parado. Y parece que el tribunal de justicia deportiva de EUROPA parece que tarda de media en resolver los asuntos 2 años así que si al Madrid le expulsan debería esperar dos años.


En fin, que ahora esta todo en abogados y se espera movimiento las próximas semanas


----------



## spam (8 Jun 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Milán es poco, MILANERRIMO.
> 
> El milanerismo va a shegar, coño ya, hablemos del milanerismo.



EL MILANERISMO, me despollo 
Este concepto va a hacer fortuna, sobre todo con el panorama que se viene...


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (8 Jun 2021)

Woden dijo:


> No lo sé, creo que era cesion de dos años. Pero de todas formas pasar de Mbappe o Haland a Mayoral te jode la paja bien jodida.



Mbappé está sobrevalorado


----------



## iconoclasta (8 Jun 2021)

Creo que es obvio por qué el Madrid y el Barça necesitan la Superliga. El nuevo contrato televisivo de la Premier es brutal; han conseguido que su liga sea la NBA del fútbol, la que ve todo el mundo, y eso se paga en el mundo moderno. ¿Cómo van a competir los equipos españoles contra los ingleses a partir de ahora?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Jun 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Mbappé está sobrevalorado



Corre mucho y tal..pero quiero verlo contra un getafe .villareal.vamos equipos de la liga que se cierran mas que una monja de clausura...ya vi como júnior le derroyo en la vuelta.ni le dejo respirar


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Jun 2021)

iconoclasta dijo:


> Creo que es obvio por qué el Madrid y el Barça necesitan la Superliga. El nuevo contrato televisivo de la Premier es brutal; han conseguido que su liga sea la NBA del fútbol, la que ve todo el mundo, y eso se paga en el mundo moderno. ¿Cómo van a competir los equipos españoles contra los ingleses a partir de ahora?



Pues como el villareal ECHÁNDOLE COJONES..dios la cantidad de paquetes sobreinflados que hay en la premier es epica


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (8 Jun 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Corre mucho y tal..pero quiero verlo contra un getafe .villareal.vamos equipos de la liga que se cierran mas que una monja de clausura...ya vi como júnior le derroyo en la vuelta.ni le dejo respirar



Mbappé está sobrevalorado por:

1- tiene 23 años y no ha ganado ninguna bota ni balón de oro

2- Con la mejor plantilla del mundo no pudo superar a Messi y CR7 en goles, siendo que ellos jugan en equipos en crisis

3- Con ese equipazo no pudo ganar la ligue 1

4-Tuvo 2 partidos buenos y ya lo tildan de ""sucesor""

5-No ha marcado ningún gol de falta en esta temporada (no es muy importante, pero igual lo pongo)


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Jun 2021)

Gol de brahim diaz. Otro de los exiliados


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (8 Jun 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Está sobrevalorado por:
> 
> 1- tiene 23 años y no ha ganado ninguna bota ni balón de oro
> 
> ...



@FULANITODETALYCUAL 

Ya me imagino que la próxima temporada lo mismo...

Ya van 4 temporadas seguidas sin ganar por lo menos por la bota de oro


----------



## Harkkonen (8 Jun 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> 1) Lo primero de todo es decir que nadie se ha salido de la Superliga, sigue adelante con los 15 equipos. Hay 3 equipos que públicamente han dicho que siguen adelante y hay 12 que se han echado públicamente para atrás, pero ninguno hay iniciado los tramites judiciales para salirse de la superliga porque la penalización son 300 millones.
> 
> 2) El Madrid está deseando que le veten en la liga de campeones, porque automáticamente iría al tribunal de justicia europea y seria como una ley Bosman. Ya que existe un monopolio de facto con la UEFA que no permite a equipos libres participar en otros campeonatos.
> 
> ...



Un mundial cada dos años mola más que Mundial-Eurocopa


----------



## Harkkonen (8 Jun 2021)

iconoclasta dijo:


> Creo que es obvio por qué el Madrid y el Barça necesitan la Superliga. El nuevo contrato televisivo de la Premier es brutal; han conseguido que su liga sea la NBA del fútbol, la que ve todo el mundo, y eso se paga en el mundo moderno. ¿Cómo van a competir los equipos españoles contra los ingleses a partir de ahora?



Y contra los clubes Estado?


----------



## Seronoser (8 Jun 2021)

iconoclasta dijo:


> Creo que es obvio por qué el Madrid y el Barça necesitan la Superliga. El nuevo contrato televisivo de la Premier es brutal; han conseguido que su liga sea la NBA del fútbol, la que ve todo el mundo, y eso se paga en el mundo moderno. ¿Cómo van a competir los equipos españoles contra los ingleses a partir de ahora?



Vaya, qué pena...
El Trampas C.F, que ha recibido dinero a espuertas de los gobiernos de España, incluyendo una recalificación ilegal de sus terrenos deportivos, y el F.C. Trampes, con pagos permanentes de la Generalidad Catalana...ambos llorando amargamente que a otros les dan más ahora.

Vaya panda de llorones


----------



## Harkkonen (8 Jun 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Mbappé está sobrevalorado por:
> 
> 1- tiene 23 años y no ha ganado ninguna bota ni balón de oro
> 
> ...



Mbappe es el próximo dominador del fútbol


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Jun 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Un mundial cada dos años mola más que Mundial-Eurocopa



Para nada lo devaluas.deja de ser especial..


----------



## cebollo (8 Jun 2021)

Sison en su nueva cuenta está desbarrando mucho pero algunas cosas, conociendo a Ancelotti, son verosímiles. Por ejemplo, que le guste Odegaard y que pase bastante de Casemiro. 
Posible once:
TC
Lucas Militao Mendy MigueG
Kroos Alaba
Fede V
Mbappe Benzema Hazard

Yo añado que si no llega Mbappe entraría Odegaard. 
Si Mendy no se adapta a jugar de central se podría retrasar a Alaba y meter a Modric. O retrasar a Valverde y que el centrocampista más adelantado sea Odegaard. Lo de Casemiro y la hija al final va a ser verdad y yo creía que era un delirio de NJT.


----------



## Chichimango (8 Jun 2021)

Bueno, pues aunque no me ilusione mucho la próxima temporada, salvo que haya un par de fichajes de los gordos, por aquí andaremos como siempre. 

A ver si el verano nos es propicio porque la cosa ahora mismo pinta de puta pena.


----------



## iconoclasta (8 Jun 2021)

Eres tonto, muy tonto, extremadamente tonto. 

Y un amargado que no sé qué pinta en este hilo.

¿No te das cuenta, tonto, de que me estás dando la razón? El RMadrid juega con ventaja contra el Éibar porque tiene más pasta. El Bayern triunfa así contra cualquier Borussia. Lo que yo, aficionado del Madrid, quiero es que esta no sea la situación contra los equipos ingleses.

Esa es la liga en la juega el Madrid, el Barça. La liga mundial. 

En la española, no me importa que un equipo le arrebate la liga al Madrid. Incluso, me gusta (por eso del mérito que conlleva ganar con menos recursos). Siempre, desde luego, que no sea el Barca quien le venza, ni alguna de las escuadras filoetarras.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (9 Jun 2021)

La Superliga se va a hacer, básicamente porque tal y como está montado el fútbol europeo, los grandes beneficiados son los clubs ingleses y el PSG (club-Estado).

Los grandes clubs europeos de toda la vida (Real Madrid, Barcelona, Juve, Milan, Inter, Bayern...) no tienen NADA que ganar siguiendo en la UEFA. Se van a depauperizar progresivamente y no van a poder competir. De hecho, el Barça está en la puta ruina, el Inter debe hasta los gallumbos, la Juve está en una situación muy delicada...los únicos que están aguantando como jabatos son el Bayern y el Real Madrid, pero si las cosas no cambian es una pura cuestión de tiempo que acaben igual.

O se hace una Superliga o los Clubs se privatizan y salen a bolsa. En cualquier caso, el modelo tradicional está muertísimo. Yo prefiero una Superliga continental y que el campeón de la Superliga juegue con el campeón de la Premier o algo así. Ya veremos cómo van evolucionando las cosas, pero que el fútbol europeo va a ser muy diferente de aquí a cinco o seis años está clarísimo.

Por cierto, gracias Cesard (siempre serás Cesard...) por currarte el nuevo hilo. 

Hala Madrid, bitches!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jun 2021)

La liga española es un tostón que solo se animaba cuando Madrid y Barcelona se mataban a patadas y con plantillas acojonantes, el resto era infumable, la liga italiana es aún peor, la alemana un chiste de mal gusto y la francesa es como la segunda de cualquier país, la única liga que ofrece encuentros parejos y de calidad cada fin de semana es la inglesa.

La Champions es una mierda infumable con equipos que no conocen ni en su casa y solo interesan las semis y la final.


A mi generación al menos la engancharon porque el fútbol antes de ser privado era público y arrastraron aficionados y teníamos opciones de ocio mucho más limitadas, pero a los chavales de ahora?, Que sacan de su bolsillo un aparato con el que pueden : hacerse pajas con las mejores pornstars, ver películas de estreno o series en plataformas por 4 euros al mes, ver cómo algún Mongolico juega al juego de moda, streaming de toda la música que quieran,quedar con guarras mediante alguna aplicación, jugar online y estar conectados con todo el planeta a la vez.
Y queréis que dejen de hacer eso para estar hora y media viendo un Valladolid-rayo vallecano??, Joder que ilusos sois.
con toda la oferta económica que tienen los chavales iba yo a estar viendo un Valladolid rayo, equipos con estadios enanos que ni tan siquiera son capaces de llenar a no ser que vaya el Madrid o el Barcelona.


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Jun 2021)




----------



## artemis (9 Jun 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



jajajajajajaja yo del gafudo de flopper le diria, si Zergio, ven a Valdebebas de traje y cuando piense que vaya a firmar ve que es la despedida... es la puntilla a la humillación que le queda, tras amenazar con irse si no le subian el sueldo ha visto la cruda realidad, NADIE le quiere


----------



## Sanctis (9 Jun 2021)

La Quinta del Buitre ganó las mismas Champions que el Rayo Vallecano.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 Jun 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> La Quinta del Buitre ganó las mismas Champions que el Rayo Vallecano.



Y que todo el atletico de Madrid, incluyendo al tan cacareado Luis Aragones, y que Johan Cruyff jugador y Kubala


----------



## Sanctis (9 Jun 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Y que todo el atletico de Madrid, incluyendo al tan cacareado Luis Aragones, y que Johan Cruyff jugador y Kubala



Aragonés tiene una Intercontinental no? La Quinta ni Champions.


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Jun 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> La Quinta del Buitre ganó las mismas Champions que el Rayo Vallecano.



Y casi la mitad de ligas que tiene el Pateti en toda su historia.


----------



## Sanctis (9 Jun 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Y casi la mitad de ligas que tiene el Pateti en toda su historia.



Robadas, como siempre.


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Jun 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Robadas, como siempre.



Coño, todo robado... pues sí que sois gilipollas para dejaros robar tantos años seguidos.


----------



## artemis (9 Jun 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Coño, todo robado... pues sí que sois gilipollas para dejaros robar tantos años seguidos.


----------



## Woden (9 Jun 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Mbappé está sobrevalorado



No te digo que no, pero aun así le da mil vueltas al bueno de Mayoral.


----------



## Woden (9 Jun 2021)

spam dijo:


> EL MILANERISMO, me despollo
> Este concepto va a hacer fortuna, sobre todo con el panorama que se viene...



Ese es el panorama, milanerismo por una larga temporada y jugar una liga paco de mierda, porque lo que es en Europa el reto va a ser pasar de la fase de grupos.


----------



## El que te focka (9 Jun 2021)

Pues están diciendo que Sergio Ramos (alias Zeh-hio, alias Canelita, alias Churu) al final sí que quiere quedarse.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (9 Jun 2021)

La guinda del pastel. 
Que no venga Mbappe y que la renovación del hijoputa carroñero este corte la progresión de Militao. 

Tengo una ilusión que ni el día de los reyes magos, oiga.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Jun 2021)

Los equipos de verdad, que son propiedad de un ricachón y no de sus socios. 

Como en la Premier, por cierto.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Jun 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> La guinda del pastel.
> Que no venga Mbappe y que la renovación del hijoputa carroñero este corte la progresión de Militao.
> 
> Tengo una ilusión que ni el día de los reyes magos, oiga.



Digo yo de fichar a Clarence Seedorf como jugador, por completar del todo la milanización. Posiblemente esté en mejor forma que Marcelo.

(Por cierto, yo sugerí a Seedorf como entrenador del Madrid en la primera espantada de ZZ: sabe idiomas, conoce el club, fue un jugadorazo y está calvo)


----------



## Woden (9 Jun 2021)

El que te focka dijo:


> Pues están diciendo que Sergio Ramos (alias Zeh-hio, alias Canelita, alias Churu) al final sí que quiere quedarse.



Es que donde va a ir el desgraciado este tras su último año de mierda. A ver quién es tan subnormal de pagar lo que él cree valer. Espero que Florentino no sea tan monguer y le enseñe la puerta con una palmadita en la espalda.


----------



## Gorrión (9 Jun 2021)

El que te focka dijo:


> Pues están diciendo que Sergio Ramos (alias Zeh-hio, alias Canelita, alias Churu) al final sí que quiere quedarse.



Muy malas noticias, no nos quitamos a las momias ni con agua hirviendo, al parecer ningún jeque quiere pagarle lo que el cree que vale.

Mala pinta esta temporada.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Jun 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Muy malas noticias, no nos quitamos a las momias ni con agua hirviendo



Los Simpsons ya lo hicieron:


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 Jun 2021)

El que te focka dijo:


> Pues están diciendo que Sergio Ramos (alias Zeh-hio, alias Canelita, alias Churu) al final sí que quiere quedarse.



Lo guai seria que el Madrid retirase la oferta


----------



## spam (9 Jun 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Ese es el panorama, milanerismo por una larga temporada y jugar una liga paco de mierda, porque lo que es en Europa el reto va a ser pasar de la fase de grupos.



Y eso si nos dejan participar en la Champions  



DRIDMA dijo:


>



Se veía de venir... Yo digo que el gafudo se acaba ablandando y tenemos Canelita un año más, y así el cleb se ahorra salir al mercado, que es muy estresante y muy caro, tú.


----------



## Woden (9 Jun 2021)

Es que no hace falta ir al mercado, con los centrales que hay menos Varane y Zergio hemos demostrado que aguantamos y encima este año estará Alaba. Así que a mamarla a Parla, Zergio. Y que el viejo chocho se gaste el dinero en un delantero, que sí lo necesitamos como el comer, no en pagarle caprichos al cani de los cojones.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (9 Jun 2021)

Que Ramos renueva por 3 años y un pastizal ni cotiza. Recomiendo encomendarse a Marco Aurelio para superar momentos como este.


----------



## MagicPep (9 Jun 2021)

Yo tengo entendido q el Madrit dio por expirada la oferta hace un mes, justo antes de cerrar Alaba... pero vosotros sabreis de vuestro club, no?


----------



## Xequinfumfa (9 Jun 2021)

La oferta se retiró, efectivamente, pero Florentino está muy mayor y siempre ha sido un sentimental. 
Lo renuevan fijo.


----------



## Woden (9 Jun 2021)

Empieza a ser hora de darle puerta a Floper también. Mejor que se jubile y que descanse que merecido lo tiene a que termine incapacitado por gagá.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (9 Jun 2021)

Florentino tiene 74 años y sigue siendo presidente de ACS y del Real Madrid. Es muchísima tralla para cualquiera, ya no te digo con esa edad. 

Yo creo que debería ir pensando seriamente en dar un paso al lado. Que entre alguien joven y con carácter, porque el fútbol de ahora es un antro de trepas, mafiosos, jeques e hijos de puta de lo más colorido. 

Apuesto por Ronaldo el gordo o por Nadal...Florentino ya empieza a no estar para estos trotes.


----------



## JimTonic (9 Jun 2021)

como deciamos la UEFA no puede hacer nada









La UEFA suspende los expedientes abiertos a Real Madrid, Barcelona y Juventus


La UEFA suspende los expedientes abiertos a Real Madrid, Barcelona y Juventus por su participación y no retirada del proyecto de la Superliga. Ahora, desde la sede de Nyon, han dec




www.marca.com





"
*La UEFA suspende los expedientes abiertos a Real Madrid, Barcelona y Juventus*
"


----------



## Woden (9 Jun 2021)

Que se joda Ceferino


----------



## Señor Moscoso (9 Jun 2021)

Yo es que me imagino una alineacion con ramos marcelo isco etc

Canelita se queda para poner a Alaba en el centro del campo y joder al follahijas Casemiro

Sin uno o dos delanteros top es otro año de ridiculos y en el mejor de los casos nadar para morir en la orilla


----------



## Harkkonen (9 Jun 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Yo es que me imagino una alineacion con ramos marcelo isco etc
> 
> Canelita se queda para poner a Alaba en el centro del campo y joder al follahijas Casemiro
> 
> Sin uno o dos delanteros top es otro año de ridiculos y en el mejor de los casos nadar para morir en la orilla



Por eso se fue Zidane...


----------



## Venturi (9 Jun 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Por eso se fue Zidane...



Pues Zidane si tenía crédito para hacer eso, pero no le salió de los cojones. Odegaard fuera, Brahmin fuera, Ceballos fuera y se queda con Isco y Asensio.
Achraf podía jugar por los dos laterales y se quedó con Odriozola y Marcelo.
Militao ha acabado jugando de puta coña, si no se lesiona canelita le venden y todos pensamos que no daba la talla.
Empeñarse en Pogba o nada.
Pedir a Jovic y darle 10 minutos cada cinco partidos.

El calvo ha sido un puto cancer para renovar el equipo, dos años perdidos ya y lo que nos queda.


----------



## cepeda33 (9 Jun 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Yo es que me imagino una alineacion con ramos marcelo isco etc
> 
> Canelita se queda para poner a Alaba en el centro del campo y joder al follahijas Casemiro
> 
> Sin uno o dos delanteros top es otro año de ridiculos y en el mejor de los casos nadar para morir en la orilla



Pelear por la liga hasta la ultima jornada y caer en semifinales de la Copa de Europa no es precisamente hacer el ridiculo.

Ya les gustaria a los del Farsalona


----------



## el ruinas II (9 Jun 2021)




----------



## spam (9 Jun 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Empieza a ser hora de darle puerta a Floper también. Mejor que se jubile y que descanse que merecido lo tiene a que termine incapacitado por gagá.



La verdad es que la apatía del gafudo es muy inquietante. Como no dé un golpe en la mesa y revierta esta milanización, pronto va a sobrar él mismo. Sin un parachoques como Zizou o Mou, la gente se va a girar hacia el palco, y lo bueno que ha hecho estos años se va a olvidar rápido como la sequía se cronifique.

Vaya mierda de summeriana. Ni sison tiene humo para que nos vengamos arriba.


----------



## Woden (10 Jun 2021)

No es milanización, es peor que eso: MILANERISMO.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (10 Jun 2021)

La cruel e inevitable llegada del MILANERISMO...







Real Madrid...DEP en RIP.


----------



## Tubiegah (10 Jun 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Florentino tiene 74 años y sigue siendo presidente de ACS y del Real Madrid. Es muchísima tralla para cualquiera, ya no te digo con esa edad.
> 
> Yo creo que debería ir pensando seriamente en dar un paso al lado. Que entre alguien joven y con carácter, porque el fútbol de ahora es un antro de trepas, mafiosos, jeques e hijos de puta de lo más colorido.
> 
> Apuesto por Ronaldo el gordo o por Nadal...Florentino ya empieza a no estar para estos trotes.



A Nadal mejor lo reservamos para futuro Presidente de la Alianza de Países de la Tierra.


----------



## MagicPep (10 Jun 2021)

tito floren no puede permirir q una madre de familia de un integrante del club sea obligada a hacer cosas como estas


----------



## artemis (10 Jun 2021)

MagicPep dijo:


> tito floren no puede permirir q una madre de familia de un integrante del club sea obligada a hacer cosas como estas



joder, si el amigo de su marido le hace que haga esto en publico, no me quiero pensar que tendra que hacer esta mujer en los camerinos al pelirrojo ahora que su marido se va al paro...


----------



## Limón (10 Jun 2021)

Pillo sitio y hago un vaticinio.
Carleto no se come el turron, nos espera un año muy oscuro.


----------



## Limón (10 Jun 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Es que no hace falta ir al mercado, con los centrales que hay menos Varane y Zergio hemos demostrado que aguantamos y encima este año estará Alaba. Así que a mamarla a Parla, Zergio. Y que el viejo chocho se gaste el dinero en un delantero, que sí lo necesitamos como el comer, no en pagarle caprichos al cani de los cojones.



El que tiene que salir es el sobrevaloradisimo Varane.
70 kilos y nos quedamos con David, Militao, Nacho y el churu ( 1 año ) y ya se verá el año que viene.
Ramos es un retrasado pero con una minima forma es un pedazo de central.


----------



## Woden (10 Jun 2021)

Pero con los shows que monta en cada renovación ya se hace intolerable. Yo lo mandaba a la puta calle sin más.


----------



## cebollo (10 Jun 2021)

Limón dijo:


> El que tiene que salir es el sobrevaloradisimo Varane.



A mí Varane tampoco me ha llenado nunca. 

Para mí los mejores centrales que he visto en toda mi vida en el Real Madrid son 1-Hierro.2-Pepe 3-Ramos. Varane estaría luchando por el cuarto puesto con Sanchis y Cannavaro. 

Y confío mucho en Militao, lo veo muy Pepe. 

Por cualidades exclusivamente defensivas el mejor ha sido Pepe, muy claramente. En conjunto veo un poco superior a Hierro por mejor pasador y más goleador.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (10 Jun 2021)




----------



## bot de ultraderecha (10 Jun 2021)

Limón dijo:


> El que tiene que salir es el sobrevaloradisimo Varane.
> 70 kilos y nos quedamos con David, Militao, Nacho y el churu ( 1 año ) y ya se verá el año que viene.
> Ramos es un retrasado pero con una minima forma es un pedazo de central.



Sinceramente Ramos me parece de esa gente que te puede parar un intento de reforma en el vestuario. Es un problema con patas, y si se le renueva a la baja lo tendras encabronao tratando de liarla y si le renuevas al alza lo tienes crecidito....ramos fuera y si hay buena oferta del sin sangre Varane fuera tambien


----------



## Woden (10 Jun 2021)

Además renovar al cani por un año y que se repita el sainete gitano el año que viene? NI DE COÑA. Puta calle ya.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (10 Jun 2021)

La pregunta sería...¿Hay algún madridista que quiera la renovación de Ramos? Porque yo creo que no hay ninguno, francamente.

Para este año yo tampoco veo necesaria la contratación de otro central aunque se vayan (ojalá, virgencita) Ramos y Varane. Tenemos a Nacho, Militao y Alaba. Mendy puede jugar perfectamente de central (de hecho, creo que debería jugar de central en defensa de tres, con Miguel Gutiérrez de carrilero) y aún tienes a Chust (que no es nivel Madrid, pero te hace un apaño).
Aguantamos así y fichamos a Koundé cuando acabe contrato en el Sevilla (porque esos cabrones no te van a rebajar ni un céntimo su cláusula).

La pasta hay que dejársela arriba. Si no vienen ni Mbappé ni Haaland este año yo creo que habría que comprar a Lautaro. No me vuelve loco, pero como delantero suplente mejora en mucho lo que hay.


----------



## Woden (10 Jun 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> La pregunta sería...¿Hay algún madridista que quiera la renovación de Ramos? Porque yo creo que no hay ninguno, francamente.
> 
> Para este año yo tampoco veo necesaria la contratación de otro central aunque se vayan (ojalá, virgencita) Ramos y Varane. Tenemos a Nacho, Militao y Alaba. Mendy puede jugar perfectamente de central (de hecho, creo que debería jugar de central en defensa de tres, con Miguel Gutiérrez de carrilero) y aún tienes a Chust (que no es nivel Madrid, pero te hace un apaño).
> Aguantamos así y fichamos a Koundé cuando acabe contrato en el Sevilla (porque esos cabrones no te van a rebajar ni un céntimo su cláusula).
> ...



Además que a Benzema tampoco le va a quedar mucha cuerda más. O empezamos a buscar relevos de garantías o en breve estamos en pelotas definitivamente.


----------



## artemis (10 Jun 2021)

Limón dijo:


> Pillo sitio y hago un vaticinio.
> Carleto no se come el turron, nos espera un año muy oscuro.



jajajajajaja el hijo del lechuga campeonando y el madrid nadapleteando... jajajajajaja


----------



## Woden (10 Jun 2021)

A mí me daría igual un par de años de nadapletes si se hiciera la limpia necesaria y se sentaran las bases para hacer un ciclo ganador y no caer en el milanerismo al que de seguir así estamos abocados.


----------



## artemis (10 Jun 2021)

Woden dijo:


> A mí me daría igual un par de años de nadapletes si se hiciera la limpia necesaria y se sentaran las bases para hacer un ciclo ganador y no caer en el milanerismo al que de seguir así estamos abocados.



La suerte que tenéis es que el farsa esta peor, porque tiene el mismo problema de plantilla pero esta además arruinado...


----------



## Woden (10 Jun 2021)

Por eso digo que más vale aprovechar ahora para hacer la necesaria reestructuración, con mano de hierro. Sin descartar que mientras se hace e incluso con un equipo de mierda a medio hacer aun toquemos algo de pelo, visto que la farsa también está en la mierda.


----------



## sociedadponzi (10 Jun 2021)

que es eso de que viene coman? 

ese le hizo mil pirulas a pike en el 8-0


----------



## Edu.R (10 Jun 2021)

El problema del Real Madrid no es la defensa, y lo sabéis. Ramos se ha creido imprescindible y en unos meses ha decidido él solito terminar su carrera en la élite de forma precipitada. Lo tenía muy fácil, pero no ha querido.

Ramos ha sido un referente y merece una despedida con honores como merecerá Modric, pero su oportunidad en el Real Madrid ya ha pasado.


----------



## fachacine (10 Jun 2021)

Ojito a lo que cuenta Jose Ramón de la Morena, lo han sacado en Marca. Al parecer Ramos habría malmetido con otros compañeros de vestuario para que no aceptasen la rebaja de sueldo del 10% porque ese dinero lo quiere Florentino para fichar a Mbappe. Si esto es cierto (y me parece verosímil) estamos ante un traidor y un hijo de puta que intenta torpedear el fichaje de un crack por egoismo propio, un tipejo al que hay que arrancarle el brazalete de capitán, pegarle una patada en el culo y no hacerle ni despedida. Escuchad el audio de De la Morena:

De la Morena cuenta su tensa conversación con Sergio Ramos - MarcaTV


----------



## Xequinfumfa (10 Jun 2021)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> que es eso de que viene coman?
> 
> ese le hizo mil pirulas a pike en el 8-0



Bayern Munich have stopped talks with Kingsley Coman's agent over his contract extension. Pini Zahavi wants Coman's wages doubled to €17m-a-year so Bayern Munich ended all negotiations. The Frenchman will be sold this summer if a good offer comes in. (Source: BILD)

Pedazo de extremo ambidiestro. Nos solucionaba la vida y si negociamos con el Bayern por él podemos meter en el paquete a Vini y/o Asensio. Lo veo factible.

El problema es que pide muchísima pasta y el Madrid no paga esos sueldos. Es de la academia del PSG y lo lógico sería que acabara en París...pero, joder, pedazo de bicharraco por bandas. Ojalá, aunque lo veo muy complicado.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Jun 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Ojito a lo que cuenta Jose Ramón de la Morena, lo han sacado en Marca. Al parecer Ramos habría malmetido con otros compañeros de vestuario para que no aceptasen la rebaja de sueldo del 10% porque ese dinero lo quiere Florentino para fichar a Mbappe. Si esto es cierto (y me parece verosímil) estamos ante un traidor y un hijo de puta que intenta torpedear el fichaje de un crack por egoismo propio, un tipejo al que hay que arrancarle el brazalete de capitán, pegarle una patada en el culo y no hacerle ni despedida. Escuchad el audio de De la Morena:
> 
> De la Morena cuenta su tensa conversación con Sergio Ramos - MarcaTV



Ramos puede ser un hijo de puta. De la Morena es un hijo de puta demostrado. Dado que no lo voy a oír, ¿alguien puede resumir lo que dice? ¿Ramos fue tan subnormal como para admitir esa motivación delante de un periodista o es una deducción?


----------



## fachacine (10 Jun 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Ramos puede ser un hijo de puta. De la Morena es un hijo de puta demostrado. Dado que no lo voy a oír, ¿alguien puede resumir lo que dice? ¿Ramos fue tan subnormal como para admitir esa motivación delante de un periodista o es una deducción?



Joder escúchalo, son 4 minutos


----------



## Xequinfumfa (10 Jun 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Ojito a lo que cuenta Jose Ramón de la Morena, lo han sacado en Marca. Al parecer Ramos habría malmetido con otros compañeros de vestuario para que no aceptasen la rebaja de sueldo del 10% porque ese dinero lo quiere Florentino para fichar a Mbappe. Si esto es cierto (y me parece verosímil) estamos ante un traidor y un hijo de puta que intenta torpedear el fichaje de un crack por egoismo propio, un tipejo al que hay que arrancarle el brazalete de capitán, pegarle una patada en el culo y no hacerle ni despedida. Escuchad el audio de De la Morena:
> 
> De la Morena cuenta su tensa conversación con Sergio Ramos - MarcaTV



Esto ya lo comentaron dos youtubers cojonudos hace una semana (Ramón Alvarez de Mon e Iñaki Angulo). Me cuadra perfectamente con la catadura moral e intelectual del personaje.

A mí un madridista que se dedica a chantajear burdamente al club en cada renovación; en muchas ocasiones yendo completamente de farol, no me parece un buen madridista.

Un jugador de la Selección española que antepone sus absurdos intereses personales por batir records de convocatorias, torneos y olimpiadas al beneficio del equipo no me parece un buen jugador de la Selección.

Un capitán del Madrid que se enzarza en una pelea dialéctica y le lanza un pelotazo a un canterano (Reguilón) en uno de sus primeros entrenamientos con el primer equipo no me parece un buen capitán.

Ramos es una leyenda del Real Madrid. Gracias por todo, monstruo. Pero, además de un gran futbolista, ha demostrado ser una puta mierda de persona. Que cierre la puerta al salir.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Jun 2021)

Al final lo he oído. Es una típica argucia periodística propia de la hez más baja de ese mundillo: sueltan un cotilleo venenoso sobre alguien y le crean la necesidad de acudir a antena a sobreexponerse. Si se niega, dejan caer que "algo hay". ¿Que un futbolista no quiere exponer a su novia a la prensa? Damos a entender que está saliendo con un transexual para presionarlo. Ésa se la hicieron a Guti.

A Ramos le habría perjudicado mucho hablar en público de este tema, incluso para negarlo. Eso es de cajón. Y si ha malmetido con los otros jugadores por los sueldos, ¿de verdad creéis que el argumento de la codicia no habría sido suficiente como para soltar un argumento anti-Mbappé que de saberse lo pondría en el disparadero? Muchos otros pesos pesados de la plantilla pueden querer conservar sus sueldos pero pueden estar a favor de la llegada de Mbappé.

Sin más datos ni testimonios, parece la típica intoxicación fruto de un periodista conocido por su falta de ética.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Jun 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Ramos es una leyenda del Real Madrid. Gracias por todo, monstruo. Pero, además de un gran futbolista, ha demostrado ser una puta mierda de persona. Que cierre la puerta al salir.



Todo eso es probablemente cierto pero ¿de verdad os creéis que las putas mierdas de personas van por ahí admitiendo abiertamente motivaciones tan alambicadas y tan peligrosas de hacerse públicas como "hago esto para que no fichen a Mbappé" como si fueran villanos de películas de James Bond? Ni siquiera iban a competir por el mismo puesto en el equipo. Ramos es un cani pesetero y punto.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Jun 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Joder escúchalo, son 4 minutos



No era por el tiempo. Yo juré que *jamás en mi vida* volvería a escuchar a determinados periodistas en los días en torno al 11 de marzo de 2004. Éste era uno de ellos.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (10 Jun 2021)

Yo también detesto a De la Morena: es muy mal bicho, pero lo que cuenta es verdad porque ya ha salido antes por varias fuentes.

Ramos se ha dedicado a chantajear al club, utilizar a la prensa afín (Juanfe, Soria, Bustos, etc.) y especular con su regreso para ver si el Madrid hacía aguas en defensa y forzaba al club a aceptar su renovación. Un hijo de puta con todas las letras, vamos.

Además, que no es ningún secreto que el vestuario está hasta las pelotas de él. Y los que han rajado son Nacho (que lo odia), Lucas y Modric (que son amigos suyos, pero a los que les ha comido la oreja para que no renovaran).


----------



## fachacine (10 Jun 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Esto ya lo comentaron dos youtubers cojonudos hace una semana (Ramón Alvarez de Mon e Iñaki Angulo). Me cuadra perfectamente con la catadura moral e intelectual del personaje.
> 
> A mí un madridista que se dedica a chantajear burdamente al club en cada renovación; en muchas ocasiones yendo completamente de farol, no me parece un buen madridista.
> 
> ...



Es que es increible el farol tan descomunal que se ha marcado con su renovación, pensando que era una partida de poker, él el jugador listo y frente a él un pardillo llamado Florentino al que pensaba colarle el farol con lo de "no me convence tu oferta de sólo un año, presi, planifica la siguiente temporada sin mí", cuando lo cierto es que ese pardillo que tienes sentado delante es un experto jugador de poker que peina canas, un empresario que lleva 50 años teniéndolas tiesas con trabajadores. Es el eterno problema de Ramos, un descerebrado que se cree Einstein y al que nadie le ha tosido por la cantidad de peones o de padrinos que tiene colocados en los medios de comunicación.

Así que le planta ese farol a tito Flo y el tito genialmente (porque es el verdadero jugador experto en esa mesa de poker) le sigue el juego como diciendo "ah...po vale, si tú me dices que planifique sin ti... pues te voy a hacer caso". Y ahora resulta que se enfada con el tito porque le hizo caso, se ha dado cuenta que se ha pasado de listo y que su farol era evidentísimo desde el minuto uno de la negociación. Y encima para colmo su posición de fuerza para negociar se ve debilitada primero con su lesión a los 35 años y luego con la contratación de Alaba. Menudo Einstein el canelita. Se merece todo lo que le pase, él y su hermanito René, que no sé cuál de los dos es más sobrao.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Jun 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Así que le planta ese farol a tito Flo y el tito genialmente (porque es el verdadero jugador experto en esa mesa de poker) le sigue el juego como diciendo "ah...po vale, si tú me dices que planifique sin ti... pues te voy a hacer caso". Y ahora resulta que se enfada con el tito porque le hizo caso, se ha dado cuenta que se ha pasado de listo y que su farol era evidentísimo desde el minuto uno de la negociación. Y encima para colmo su posición de fuerza para negociar se ve debilitada primero con su lesión a los 35 años y luego con la contratación de Alaba. Menudo Einstein el canelita. Se merece todo lo que le pase, él y su hermanito René, que no sé cuál de los dos es más sobrao.



Ha perdido la oportunidad de ser el Felipe Reyes de la sección de fútbol. Claro que los jugadores de baloncesto (españoles) suelen tener más cabeza. 

Lo increíble es que jugadores como Juanito, que era un poquito descerebrado en muchas cosas, afrontaron sus últimos años en el equipo de manera ejemplar después de haber sido las estrellas. Juanito se fue con 30 y tantos porque se le fue la olla en un partido, agredió a Lothar Mattaus y le echaron una sanción cuasi-perpetua para jugar en Europa, pero hasta eso, renovaba sin problemas, encajaba su suplencia sin una queja y en el vestuario con los jóvenes fue ejemplar. Yo le recuerdo haber atacado en público a la hinchada del Bernabeu para defender a Míchel, que era muy pitado.

Bueno, sobre ejemplaridad con los jóvenes, tal vez lo de meter en la habitación del pipiolo Butragueño a dos putas no fuera ejemplar desde nuestra óptica, pero él veía la vida así.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (10 Jun 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Ha perdido la oportunidad de ser el Felipe Reyes de la sección de fútbol. Claro que los jugadores de baloncesto (españoles) suelen tener más cabeza.
> 
> Lo increíble es que jugadores como Juanito, que era un poquito descerebrado en muchas cosas, afrontaron sus últimos años en el equipo de manera ejemplar después de haber sido las estrellas. Juanito se fue con 30 y tantos porque se le fue la olla en un partido, agredió a Lothar Mattaus y le echaron una sanción cuasi-perpetua para jugar en Europa, pero hasta eso, renovaba sin problemas, encajaba su suplencia sin una queja y en el vestuario con los jóvenes fue ejemplar. Yo le recuerdo haber atacado en público a la hinchada del Bernabeu para defender a Míchel, que era muy pitado.
> 
> Bueno, sobre ejemplaridad con los jóvenes, tal vez lo de meter en la habitación del pipiolo Butragueño a dos putas no fuera ejemplar desde nuestra óptica, pero él veía la vida así.



No sé, a mi me parece que a dia de hoy el Buitre sigue necesitando un par de putas.


----------



## cebollo (10 Jun 2021)

Ramos ha sido muy bueno pero con Pepe al lado podría haberlo hecho muy bien Iván Campo. Y cuando le faltó Pepe (Varane no es tan bueno) tuvo delante a Casemiro quitándole la mitad del trabajo. 

Lo más meritorio de Ramos ha sido comerse los huecos de Marcelo, eso no se lo podemos negar. 

A Ramos le pones de central con Helguera, Raul Bravo y Guti de pivote y nos hubiera parecido una castaña, que es lo que le pasó a Walter Samuel.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Jun 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Lo más meritorio de Ramos ha sido comerse los *huecos* de Marcelo,



He creído leer otra cosa y por un momento he tenido una imagen mental que no sé si podré superar alguna vez.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Jun 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Ha perdido la oportunidad de ser el Felipe Reyes de la sección de fútbol. Claro que los jugadores de baloncesto (españoles) suelen tener más cabeza.
> 
> Lo increíble es que jugadores como Juanito, que era un poquito descerebrado en muchas cosas, afrontaron sus últimos años en el equipo de manera ejemplar después de haber sido las estrellas. Juanito se fue con 30 y tantos porque se le fue la olla en un partido, agredió a Lothar Mattaus y le echaron una sanción cuasi-perpetua para jugar en Europa, pero hasta eso, renovaba sin problemas, encajaba su suplencia sin una queja y en el vestuario con los jóvenes fue ejemplar. Yo le recuerdo haber atacado en público a la hinchada del Bernabeu para defender a Míchel, que era muy pitado.
> 
> Bueno, sobre ejemplaridad con los jóvenes, tal vez lo de meter en la habitación del pipiolo Butragueño a dos putas no fuera ejemplar desde nuestra óptica, pero él veía la vida así.



¿Qué es eso del Buitre y las putas?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Jun 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿Qué es eso del Buitre y las putas?



En el partido Inter de Milán - Real Madrid de semifinales de UEFA de 1985-1986 (derrota 2-0 luego remontada 3-0, uno de los mejores partidos de esa época de remontadas y el más olvidado) el Buitre y Valdano dijeron que iban a dar una vuelta por Milán. Realmente Valdano había concertado una reunión con Menotti, que quería ser entrenador del Madrid y contaba con apoyarse en la naciente estrella de Butragueño.

En tiempos de Amancio era costumbre que los jóvenes compartieran habitación con los veteranos. No recuerdo si había reglas exactas, pero al Buitre aquella vez le tocaba con Juanito. Estuvieron fuera cosa de una hora, no fue mucho, y por lo que contó Valdano muchos años después, el Buitre le dijo a Menotti que sí, bueno, eeer, en fin, o sea, ya sabes. Típico del Buitre.

Cuando Valdano y Butragueño volvieron al hotel entraron en la habitación del Buitre y allí estaba Juanito con dos señoritas italianas de mala vida pero muy buen ver.

Juanito - "Mira, Emilio, que te hemos traído esto".

Emilio: - "Bueno, eeer, en fin, o sea, ya sabes"

Juanito - "Bueno, pues si no te animas ya nos ponemos Juan Lozano y yo. Tú siéntate ahí y mira, y si te vas animando te apuntas. Que tienes que hacerte un hombre, chaval"

Zaca zaca zaca con el Buitre y Valdano mirando, o tal vez más que mirando. Las versiones de lo acontecido posteriormente son contradictorias. Parece que en ese momento aparece el entrenador, Amancio, se cabrea mucho y disuelve la fiesta.

Lo que parece claro es que este incidente aunado a la derrota le costó el cese a Amancio. Mejor dicho, que este incidente trascendiera le costó el cese a Amancio. El principal candidato a ser el topo fue Valdano (¡y contánolo a José María García, luego gran enemigo) que ya se ha dicho que conspiraba pro Menotti, pero puede que fuera alguno de los veteranos, incluso el mismo Juanito, que estaban hartos de Amancio. De los otros veteranos, no me imagino a Camacho o a Santillana haciendo estas jugadas.

En todo caso Luis de Carlos y Fernández Trigo (posible topo de García también, pero éste era más listo que nadie) eligieron a Luis Molowny, que ganó la UEFA y la Copa de la Liga ese año y la Liga y la UEFA el siguiente. Menotti se quedó fuera y Bilardo ganó el Mundial con Argentina año y medio después.

Corre el rumor de que la versión de "el Buitre sólo miraba" pudo ser inexacta  pero tal vez fue concertada por jugadores y prensa, incluso por idea del mismo Juanito, para salvar a un valor ascendente del club de un escándalo.

La remontada:


----------



## Woden (10 Jun 2021)

Grande, apenas recordaba semejante anécdota.


----------



## Chispeante (10 Jun 2021)

A muchos os resultará una noticia nutritiva, pero a mí, que nunca he sido especialmente fanático de Ramos, me da penita...
*
"Ramos acepta ahora renovar por un año, pero el Real Madrid asegura que ya no hay oferta"*

Ramos acepta ahora renovar por un año, pero el Real Madrid asegura que ya no hay oferta

No es normal que jugadores que "nos han dado tanto" (si ya se,...) como Raúl, Casillas, Cristiano, Bale, Zidane (como entrenador), Marcelo y ahora Ramos se vayan entre sospechas, acusaciones, dejando una imagen entre mala y francamente perjudicial. Son humanos y por lo tanto imperfectos y seguramente haya historias y maquinaciones que no hablen maravillas de su madridismo. Pero hay que guardar las formas y preservar, no tanto por ellos como por el club, a los grandes mitos. Y la relación de jugadores que he citado han participado directamente en 7 Copazas de Europa. Ahí es nada. 

Han tenido una decadencia poco digna y unos últimos años, movimientos y declaraciones poco favorecedoras, como tal vez vaya a ocurrir con nuestro querido Tito Floren, pero su obra, sus títulos y su presencia en la Segunda y Tercera Edad de Oro del madridismo, es incuestionable y debe reconocerse y custodiarse como ejemplo. Seamos generosos y justos, no serviles y ni fanáticos. Ha llegado el momento de la despedida, y los últimos tiempos no han sido propicios para guardar el mejor recuerdo de Ramos, pero vamos a quedarnos con lo bueno, que es la mayoría, y a mirar hacia otro lado por esta última charlotada del artista de Camas.

Como madridista, y seguramente pipero, si Ramos acepta la oferta del Club a la desesperada, mientras cocinamos el fichaje del próximo central y hacemos caja con Varane, no le hagamos pasar por la humillación de retirársela. Ha jugado mal sus cartas, ha sido prepotente y tal vez desleal, pero un padre debe perdonar a sus hijos y el Madrid debe ser un progenitor generoso.


----------



## Woden (10 Jun 2021)

Si quiere jugar, que lo haga gratis, como dijo cuando el sainete chino de la última renovación.
Y sino a la puta calle.


----------



## Glokta (11 Jun 2021)

Pues si, no se cual es la situacion pero yo no creo que le falten ofertas a la baja claro pero habra visto que la mudanza e irse seguramente solo es un follon porq la pili no creo q deje el hormiguero tal como asi

Ramos no es la primera vez que lo hace, recuerdo en otra renovación la tabarra que dio con la oferta del United que era medio humo para renovar de forma mas favorable


----------



## fachacine (11 Jun 2021)

Chispeante dijo:


> A muchos os resultará una noticia nutritiva, pero a mí, que nunca he sido especialmente fanático de Ramos, me da penita...
> 
> *"Ramos acepta ahora renovar por un año, pero el Real Madrid asegura que ya no hay oferta"*
> 
> ...



Yo entiendo lo que dices pero también hay que ponerse en el lugar de Florentino, el presidente tiene que enviar un mensaje claro no solo dirigido a los futbolistas actuales sino a los futbolistas que quieran venir en el futuro, y ese mensaje es "no ha nacido el futbolista del Madrid que me gane un pulso, tanto si te llamas Ozil o Di Maria como si te llamas Cristiano o Ramos. Y echarse faroles conmigo ni uno ni medio ". Nada ni nadie es más grande que el club, eso titoFlo lo tiene muy claro y a mí me parece de puta madre.


----------



## JimTonic (11 Jun 2021)

Chispeante dijo:


> A muchos os resultará una noticia nutritiva, pero a mí, que nunca he sido especialmente fanático de Ramos, me da penita...
> 
> *"Ramos acepta ahora renovar por un año, pero el Real Madrid asegura que ya no hay oferta"*
> 
> ...




no, para tener el proximo año la misma mierda pues no.


----------



## JimTonic (11 Jun 2021)

pues viendo las ratas, como de la morena, que ya han olido la sangre...y ya van a cuchillo contra el


asi que me temo que lo de la rodilla es mas grave de lo que parece y que no va a pasar ningun reconocimiento medico en ningun equipo. Ha estirado mucho y ha estado mal aconsejado


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (11 Jun 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> En el partido Inter de Milán - Real Madrid de semifinales de UEFA de 1985-1986 (derrota 2-0 luego remontada 3-0, uno de los mejores partidos de esa época de remontadas y el más olvidado) el Buitre y Valdano dijeron que iban a dar una vuelta por Milán. Realmente Valdano había concertado una reunión con Menotti, que quería ser entrenador del Madrid y contaba con apoyarse en la naciente estrella de Butragueño.
> 
> En tiempos de Amancio era costumbre que los jóvenes compartieran habitación con los veteranos. No recuerdo si había reglas exactas, pero al Buitre aquella vez le tocaba con Juanito. Estuvieron fuera cosa de una hora, no fue mucho, y por lo que contó Valdano muchos años después, el Buitre le dijo a Menotti que sí, bueno, eeer, en fin, o sea, ya sabes. Típico del Buitre.
> 
> ...



Interesante.

No sabia nada de eso


----------



## Señor Moscoso (11 Jun 2021)

Acaba de decir Juanma Rodriguez en el chirincirco que zergio tiene oferta del zerdilla 7 mill al año x 5 años


----------



## Señor Moscoso (11 Jun 2021)

como se haga esa operación todos los que dicen que Flo está chocheando que pasen a recoger su owned

de todas formas es demasiado bonito para ser verdad


----------



## Xequinfumfa (11 Jun 2021)

Chispeante dijo:


> A muchos os resultará una noticia nutritiva, pero a mí, que nunca he sido especialmente fanático de Ramos, me da penita...
> 
> *"Ramos acepta ahora renovar por un año, pero el Real Madrid asegura que ya no hay oferta"*
> 
> ...



Qué bonito, Chispeante, joder, qué bonito.
Se me han saltado las lágrimas con eso del progenitor generoso...





A tomar por culo con el canelita ya, joder. Que vaya a dar pena al metro tocando la guitarrita. Es un miserable y un paleto. Jódase.

Y no todos se han ido mal, hombre. Raúl y Casillas sí (con todo merecimiento, por otra parte) y, míralos, ahí están, mamando con fruición de los maternales pechos del Madrid. El tiempo lo cura todo, pelillos a la mar.

Cristiano no se fue mal y Zidane tampoco, qué cojones. CR7 se fue porque tenía movidas con hacienda y el club no se las quiso pagar (y muy bien que hicieron) pero no se fue mal. Y Zidane, bueno, pegó una rajada, pero ¿quién no se ha peleado nunca con la parienta y le ha dicho de puta para arriba para acabar chingando como un puto conejo sobre la mesa de la cocina? Eso es normal, hombre, Zidane acabará volviendo a casa cuando llegue el momento.

Y Ramos también. Se retirará y acabará vinculado de algún modo con el club. De entrenador no creo porque hace falta ser un poquito espabilao y este hombre va muy justito, pero volverá a casa, hombre, claro que sí.

Pero ahora no; ahora que se vaya a tomar por culo.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (11 Jun 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Qué bonito, Chispeante, joder, qué bonito.
> Se me han saltado las lágrimas con eso del progenitor generoso...
> 
> 
> ...



Jajaja me ha encantado todo el comentario.
Yo añadiria cafre a lo de miserable y paleto pero por lo demas ni una pega.

Lo de los grandes que se fueron del club agregar que el Real Madrid es incluso un buen club. Que nadie olcide que hace siete u ocho años malvendio a Alonso basicamente por hacerle un favor a este ya que su señora le dió un ultimatum por sus escarceos amorosos y le exigio salir de España. Y el club acepto....ya quisiera saber si en circunstancias parecidas los del seny o cualquier otro no iba a decirles "vuestras mierdas conyugales son cosa vuestra" y a otra cosa porque el resultado fue que por 4 chavos el Madrid reforzo a un rival directo por la Orejona.

Y lo de Iker Topillas tuvo la despedida que él quiao. Prefirio marcharse con yn comunicado a sus amigos de la prensa para asi vender la moto del maltratado y asi lo hizo para que sus plumas amigas escribieran un quijote contra el Madrid. El premio ha aido hacerlo asesor o no se que mierda.

Quejas de haber estado en wl Madrid no me jodas. Que se vengan a mi empresa por el SMI y luego me cuenten , puta ostia ya.


----------



## cebollo (11 Jun 2021)

Los grandes jugadores salen mal de los clubs grandes. Solo los más inteligentes y modestos asumen que su último año es para estar de suplente, jugar a ratos, aconsejar a los jovenes. Eso lo asumen o aceptan Santillana o Butragueño pero son casos excepcionales. 

La mayoría no aceptan pasar a ser secundarios, crean mal rollo, conspiran con la prensa, quieren seguir cobrando como estrellas. 

Casillas o Raúl tendrían que haber salido uno o dos años antes. 

En las dos últimas temporadas Modric ha sido algunos partidos suplente de Valverde y no ha pasado nada. Eso con Ramos es imposible.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (12 Jun 2021)

@fachacine 

Bueno, el mejor Gareth Bale fue con Ancelotti, yo creo que puede hacer una buena temporada

En el Tottenham renació


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Jun 2021)

Kubo.


----------



## Cormac (13 Jun 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Los grandes jugadores salen mal de los clubs grandes. Solo los más inteligentes y modestos asumen que su último año es para estar de suplente, jugar a ratos, aconsejar a los jovenes. Eso lo asumen o aceptan Santillana o Butragueño pero son casos excepcionales.
> 
> La mayoría no aceptan pasar a ser secundarios, crean mal rollo, conspiran con la prensa, quieren seguir cobrando como estrellas.
> 
> ...



A Butragueño también le sentó mal que Raúl le quitase el puesto. Y mas siendo Valdano, su amigo, el que lo quitó. Lo único que era buena persona y no montó tanto follón.


----------



## Barrunto (13 Jun 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Ojito a lo que cuenta Jose Ramón de la Morena, lo han sacado en Marca. Al parecer Ramos habría malmetido con otros compañeros de vestuario para que no aceptasen la rebaja de sueldo del 10% porque ese dinero lo quiere Florentino para fichar a Mbappe. Si esto es cierto (y me parece verosímil) estamos ante un traidor y un hijo de puta que intenta torpedear el fichaje de un crack por egoismo propio, un tipejo al que hay que arrancarle el brazalete de capitán, pegarle una patada en el culo y no hacerle ni despedida. Escuchad el audio de De la Morena:
> 
> De la Morena cuenta su tensa conversación con Sergio Ramos - MarcaTV



Es que más allá de las conversaciones de barra de bar con el palillo en la boca, Ramos tiene razón. 

El Madrid firmó un contrato con ellos que tiene que cumplir. El Madrid les dijo que se bajaran un 10% porque la situación estaba económicamente mal, no para que se hicieran fichajes. 

Estás diciendo que además de ser engañados, tienen que aceptar de buen grado el engaño sin rechistar.

Estáis muy tocados de la cabeza los madridistas.


----------



## fachacine (13 Jun 2021)

Barrunto dijo:


> Es que más allá de las conversaciones de barra de bar con el palillo en la boca, Ramos tiene razón.
> 
> El Madrid firmó un contrato con ellos que tiene que cumplir. El Madrid les dijo que se bajaran un 10% porque la situación estaba económicamente mal, no para que se hicieran fichajes.
> 
> ...



No si ahora será Ramos el que decida a quién hay que fichar y a quién no, no te jode. Tú sí que tienes el cerebro atrofiado


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Jun 2021)

Barrunto dijo:


> Es que más allá de las conversaciones de barra de bar con el palillo en la boca, Ramos tiene razón.
> 
> El Madrid firmó un contrato con ellos que tiene que cumplir. El Madrid les dijo que se bajaran un 10% porque la situación estaba económicamente mal, no para que se hicieran fichajes.
> 
> ...



Desde luego René ya no sabe que hacer para presionar al Floper....Dile a tus jefes que el madridismo esta deseando verles fuera del club.

Y si actuas por cuenta propia ponte a ver los partidos de la Coja y deja de intoxicar....


----------



## Xequinfumfa (13 Jun 2021)

Barrunto dijo:


> Es que más allá de las conversaciones de barra de bar con el palillo en la boca, Ramos tiene razón.
> 
> El Madrid firmó un contrato con ellos que tiene que cumplir. El Madrid les dijo que se bajaran un 10% porque la situación estaba económicamente mal, no para que se hicieran fichajes.
> 
> ...



¿Pero quién cojones es Ramos para decirle al club cómo tiene que gestionar sus gastos y sus fichajes? 

Un tío que si no fuera bueno en el fútbol estaría recogiendo cartones por la calle...no me jodas, coño.


----------



## Sanctis (13 Jun 2021)

Y el Barcelona, como siempre con su discurso buenista del seny i valors, del "no seamos como ellos", INCAPAZ DE FICHAR A SERGIO RAMOS.

Que hay que ser mermado. Soy yo Laporta y lo traía sí o sí.


----------



## Barrunto (14 Jun 2021)

Aquí 3 subnormales que en su empresa aceptarían de buen grado que los engañarán para bajarles el sueldo.

Luego que si este es un país frentista y cainita.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (14 Jun 2021)

Barrunto dijo:


> Aquí 3 subnormales que en su empresa aceptarían de buen grado que los engañarán para bajarles el sueldo.
> 
> Luego que si este es un país frentista y cainita.



Subnormal hay que ser para comparar a un futbolista de talla mundial con un currela medio español. Menudo iluminao, vete a vacunarte y lyego encierrate en casa y no des señales de vida salvo aplaudir a las 8, no te vaya a matar el coronavirus.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Jun 2021)

@Barrunto Los futbolistas de élite no son trabajadores. Son empresas que los clubes subcontratan. Y no son empresas pequeñas. ¿O tú te crees que René Ramos no es un trabajador de la empresa Sergio Ramos SL que factura decenas de millones al año?

Si tú tienes una empresa que lleva décadas de relación fructífera con otra muchísimo más grande, una enorme multinacional muy longeva en el ramo (Real Madrid Inc. since 1902), una empresa que en general te ha tratado bien y que sabes que *dentro de diez años va a seguir estando allí* mientras que tu empresa tiene fecha de caducidad en uno, dos o tres, demuestras ser idiota y un mal gestor por no querer llegar a un acuerdo con ellos al que estáis los dos obligados por una emergencia y por el principio legal y la costumbre de negocios de la cláusula _rebus sic stantibus._

Te explicaría lo que es eso, pero paso porque sólo has venido a tocar los huevos.

Resumido en beneficio de otros:

-"Oye, que las cosas van mal y tendría que pagarte algo menos porque si no lo hago tengo que renunciar a ser la empresa líder en el sector"

-"Pues renuncia a ser la empresa líder en el sector porque tus problemas me la sudan"

-"Ah, pues arrieros somos.".

La situación no es comparable a la de un currela que gana 900 al mes. Compararlo es capcioso e imbécil.


----------



## artemis (14 Jun 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> @Barrunto Los futbolistas de élite no son trabajadores. Son empresas que los clubes subcontratan. Y no son empresas pequeñas. ¿O tú te crees que René Ramos no es un trabajador de la empresa Sergio Ramos SL que factura decenas de millones al año?
> 
> Si tú tienes una empresa que lleva décadas de relación fructífera con otra muchísimo más grande, una enorme multinacional muy longeva en el ramo (Real Madrid Inc. since 1902), una empresa que en general te ha tratado bien y que sabes que *dentro de diez años va a seguir estando allí* mientras que tu empresa tiene fecha de caducidad en uno, dos o tres, demuestras ser idiota y un mal gestor por no querer llegar a un acuerdo con ellos al que estáis los dos obligados por una emergencia y por el principio legal y la costumbre de negocios de la cláusula _rebus sic stantibus._
> 
> ...



En resumen, que aún os coméis a Ramos cuando flopper hubiera podido dar un golpe de efecto y enseñar a cualquier jugador quien manda... claro, que igual ha pasado con Lucas Vater... al final se quedan los mismos


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Jun 2021)

La afición del Real Madrid ovacionó ayer a Gasol, lo que me parece muy bien. En su momento también ovacionó a Navarro, lo que no me pareció tan bien porque siempre tuvo detalles muy feos hacia el Madrid.

Y a Ronaldinho, y a Maradona.

Pero la clase, el _seny _y los _valors _los tienen otros.


----------



## artemis (14 Jun 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> La afición del Real Madrid ovacionó ayer a Gasol, lo que me parece muy bien. En su momento también ovacionó a Navarro, lo que no me pareció tan bien porque siempre tuvo detalles muy feos hacia el Madrid.
> 
> Y a Ronaldinho, y a Maradona.
> 
> Pero la clase, el _seny _y los _valors _los tienen otros.



Si, sois mucho de poner el culo en pompa a los cules...

Luego no podéis hablar tampoco de señorio, porque cada vez que se os pide una final de copa, salís con reformas en los baños


----------



## filets (15 Jun 2021)

recordatorio de que el 30-jun @GrupoMEDIAPRO quiebra salvo que la salve el gobierno.
Esta quiebra se va a llevar por delante a casi todo el futbol español


----------



## cepeda33 (15 Jun 2021)

Uno recoge lo que siembra, Ramos se ha pasado de listo.

Quizas le quede uno o dos años buenos, pero no en el Mandril.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (15 Jun 2021)

filets dijo:


> recordatorio de que el 30-jun @GrupoMEDIAPRO quiebra salvo que la salve el gobierno.
> Esta quiebra se va a llevar por delante a casi todo el futbol español



Atizaron pasta a atresmierda y atizaran lo que sea menester para salvar a mediapro. Excusa: sector estrategico.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (16 Jun 2021)

Bici con el motor equivalente a una moto de 125. El membrillo este se está ganando la renovación a pulso ¿los futbolistas no tienen prohibido montar en moto?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Jun 2021)

AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis dijo:


> Bici con el motor equivalente a una moto de 125. El membrillo este se está ganando la renovación a pulso ¿los futbolistas no tienen prohibido montar en moto?



Ten en cuenta que tener la cabeza completamente hueca le da un centro de gravedad más bajo y mucha más estabilidad a la hora de evitar caerse.


----------



## MagicPep (16 Jun 2021)

aki va esto pq vosotros sufrireis la ira furibunda de iker casillas !!!



> *"Quien me ha hecho daño, pagará", *asegura ahora en _Diez Minutos. _"Por suerte o por desgracia,* las personas que me han hecho daño pagarán cuando llegue el momento,* soy un tío con mucha paciencia y por suerte estoy en una situación económica estable y puedo esperar, me da igual que las cosas tarden un año, dos años para resolverse".



"Quien me ha hecho daño, pagará", Iker Casillas habla por primera vez sobre cómo se siente



> "Yo sé lo que he hecho y he dejado de hacer en toda mi vida, soy un ser humano, como tú bien dices, y* me he podido equivocar en cosas, pero hay dos cosas que no he hecho en toda mi vida: una es robar y otras es matar. *Todo lo demás me da igual, cada uno que hable o diga lo que le dé la gana".



ay en Oporto sino robabas poco le falto


----------



## cepeda33 (16 Jun 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> La afición del Real Madrid ovacionó ayer a Gasol, lo que me parece muy bien. En su momento también ovacionó a Navarro, lo que no me pareció tan bien porque siempre tuvo detalles muy feos hacia el Madrid.
> 
> Y a Ronaldinho, y a Maradona.
> 
> Pero la clase, el _seny _y los _valors _los tienen otros.



Los mandrilistas tienen cosas malas, pero hay que reconocer que siempre han recnocido a los buenos jugadores y a los buenos rivales, ovacionandolos si se lo merecen.

Los farsalones esa leccion aun la tienen que aprender. Por ejemplo Raul deberia haber sido aplaudido mas de una vez en sus visitas al Nou Camp por lo buen jugador que fue.


----------



## artemis (16 Jun 2021)

MagicPep dijo:


> aki va esto pq vosotros sufrireis la ira furibunda de iker casillas !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es una muestra del "señorío" que inculca el madridismo desde pequeños... odio, venganza y malas artes... representa perfectamente al madridista medio...


----------



## Woden (16 Jun 2021)

MagicPep dijo:


> aki va esto pq vosotros sufrireis la ira furibunda de iker casillas !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menudo pistolete el puto Topor.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Jun 2021)

Esta claro lo que tiene que fichar el real Madrid.

En la parcela de mamadous:

Mbappe 200 millones

Pogba 120 millones

Blancos:

Haland 200 millones.


Salidas:

Marcelo, ramos, Isco, y toda la fauna.

Subir a todos los mamadous del filial y si no rastrear el mercado de las categorías inferiores en busca de buenos mamadous.


Con las ventas te ahorras 150 millones en sueldos, los mamadous y haland te salen 520 millones, nada comparado con lo que florentino es capaz de hacer, que se busque otra recalificación o mierda por el estilo.

La era del mamadou a comenzado.


----------



## _Suso_ (16 Jun 2021)

Viendo el partido de la eurocopa de hoy a partir de mañana en el marca el fichaje es Bale y lo sabéis


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Jun 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Viendo el partido de la eurocopa de hoy a partir de mañana en el marca el fichaje es Bale y lo sabéis




Bale nunca tenía que haber salido del madrid.


----------



## El que te focka (16 Jun 2021)

Pues tiene pinta de que el culebrón de Ramos llega a su final.









Sergio Ramos anuncia mañana que se va del Real Madrid


Avance. Sergio Ramos anuncia mañana que deja el Real Madrid. El capitán acudirá a la Ciudad Deportiva y anunciará su decisión a menos de dos semanas para que acabe su contrato. El




www.marca.com


----------



## Le Truhan (16 Jun 2021)

Buena noticia lo de Ramos, ya va siendo hora de nuevos aires


----------



## Xequinfumfa (16 Jun 2021)

Pues estupendo.


----------



## Woden (16 Jun 2021)

Gran noticia. Empezamos a soltar lastre.

Aun queda mucha morralla que poner en la puta calle


----------



## Mecanosfera (16 Jun 2021)

Perturbación brutal en la fuerza, terremoto cósmico nivel chasquido de dedos de Thanos. No esperaba vivir este momento la verdad. Es hora de resetear nuestros relojes y calendarios.


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Jun 2021)

Hasta siempre, que gane mucha pasta y que no se cruce más en nuestro camino.


----------



## Woden (16 Jun 2021)

Si echan también a los gordos Marcelo e Isco, al mingafría de Ausencio y al domican don't play de Mariano, mi dicha será completa.


----------



## el ruinas II (16 Jun 2021)

ramos gracias por todo y etc,etc etc... y ahora VETE A TOMAR POR CULO, SUBNORMAL

es que es increible esto, baul, casillas y ramos, los tres ultimos capitanes del madrid, tres grandisimos hijos de puta


----------



## Woden (16 Jun 2021)

HIJO DE PUTA HAY QUE DECIRLO MÁS.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (16 Jun 2021)

Lo he oído por la radio cuando estaban con el Italia-Suiza. El comentarista dijo algo como "interrumpimos porque hay una noticia importante.." con voz grave, y pensé que había habido algún accidente, percance o que había muerto alguien conocido. Y era que Ramos dejaba el Madrid. Empezó a decir que el club no había valorado al jugador, que no había 4 como él en el mundo, etc...Una loa en toda regla.

Ramos se ha pasado de listo y ha pedido más de lo que debía. Le habían ofrecido un año y rebaja. Si lo hubiese aceptado (como Modric), hubiera seguido en el club. Pero como es un attention whore de libro pues no le valía la oferta. 

Ahora a ver a donde va. El periolisto decía que a la premier o a París. Eso quiero verlo. Ramos es ahora un defensa lento, cosa de la edad, y no me lo imagino ni de broma en un equipo puntero de europa. Más bien lo vería de vuelta en un Sevilla o similar.

Dicho esto, hay que recordarlo como un gran jugador del club, que dio mucho rendimiento a lo largo de los años. Historia del Madrid, y protagonista de una de las épocas doradas, champions, etc. También con la selección. Ahora estamos un poco con el "que se joda, por pesetero y cani", pero más adelante, con la perspectiva que el paso del tiempo da, lo recordaremos como un grande. 

Pero todo tiene un fin, y no se puede pretender que te hagan un contrato con 35 años como si estuvieses al inicio de tu carrera. Es ley de vida. Not personal, only business.

Gracias por todo, y suerte.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Jun 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Gran noticia. Empezamos a soltar lastre.
> 
> Aun queda mucha morralla que poner en la puta calle



Ya pero esto va a ser como los arcades de las recreativas del siglo pasao, que cuando te cargabas al jefe de la fase se morian sus esbirros.

Lo que quiero decir es que largando al peso pesado del vestuario, echar a los otrps es menos engorroso y sobre todo , es mucho menos probable que los que se queden intenten amotinarse.

Al final va a ser verdad que tito Flo quiere renovar esto...


----------



## cepeda33 (16 Jun 2021)

Ramos ha jugado sus cartas, mejor o peor, no le sale la jugada y se enfada, pues mira chico, acepta las consecuencias de tus actos, da gracias por los años pasados y sal dignamente. Esto parece la pataleta de un niño malcriado.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Jun 2021)

Ramos de recién llegado a un vestuario en el que no se hable español o en su defecto andaluz va a estar como un pulpo en un garaje, y eso se notará en el campo. Salvo que se vaya a Emiratos o algo así va a ser un fracaso sonado.

Yo siento un profundo alivio. No sentí el mismo alivio cuando se fue Raúl, que creí que podría haber sido un valioso suplente veterano estilo Juanito o Santillana.

No sentí alivio alguno, sólo un poco de extrañeza, cuando se fue Pepe, que pensaba que aún era valioso (y se fue muy cabreado y ha demostrado ser valioso en Portugal).


----------



## cepeda33 (16 Jun 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Ramos de recién llegado a un vestuario en el que no se hable español o en su defecto andaluz va a estar como un pulpo en un garaje, y eso se notará en el campo. Salvo que se vaya a Emiratos o algo así va a ser un fracaso sonado.
> 
> Yo siento un profundo alivio. No sentí el mismo alivio cuando se fue Raúl, que creí que podría haber sido un valioso suplente veterano estilo Juanito o Santillana.
> 
> No sentí alivio alguno, sólo un poco de extrañeza, cuando se fue Pepe, que pensaba que aún era valioso (y se fue muy cabreado y ha demostrado ser valioso en Portugal).



Raul fue un desperdicio dejarlo ir como bien demostro en Alemania aun le quedaban año a muy buen nivel.

Ramos, que piense en cobrar menos y buscar un equipo de nivel medio-alto en España, sino creo que la cagara. O que se largue a algun pais "menor".


----------



## Roedr (16 Jun 2021)

Bueno, pues recordar que Ramos ha sido un jugador grandioso. Uno de los mejores de la historia del fútbol. Nos ha dados momentos legenderios.

A diferencia de Raúl y Casillas no se ha arrastrado por el campo como un rata sedienta de dinero y henchida de egolatría durante años, y se van sin hacer daño al club. 

Y así... ya sé que es más corto que el pito de un botijo y no me olvido de sus cagadas. Bueno para Ramos y para el Madrid que se vaya ahora.

Por cierto, ahora tenemos un problema de falta de centrales si también se larga Varane (que es inútil sin Ramos).


----------



## Suprimo (16 Jun 2021)

Lo de mañana será un paripé del "no me echan, me voy yo"


----------



## Operacional (16 Jun 2021)

Por fin se termina el cortijo. Para algo tenía que servir el nadaplete.


----------



## qbit (16 Jun 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> MENSAJE EN CONSTRUCCION
> 
> Estrenamos temporada y estrenamos hilo.
> 
> ...



La próxima vez, antes de abrir el hilo, avisa por privado a los madridistas para llenar la primera página, o la llenas tú como hace Aynrandiano y así no tener que aguantar a gentuza en la primera página.


----------



## qbit (16 Jun 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Por cierto, como dice un forero en As, los ingleses se salieron de la Superliga por presiones de su gobierno, en cambio ¿por qué motivo abandonó el Atleti? ¿Quizá porque Tebas le prometió ganar la liga?



Muy acertada observación, que explica los arbitrajes del final de la liga.


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Jun 2021)




----------



## fachacine (16 Jun 2021)

Ramos: buen jugador pero intelectualmente un retrasado, como persona un sobrao y como capitán detestable. Nunca le perdonaré que no saliera a defender a Bale cuando sufría una cacería por parte de los mierda de comunicación. El club es más importante que él, pero él todavía no lo sabe. Bueno, ya se enterará, y sentirá el frío que hace fuera del Madrid. Ah por cierto, a su matrimonio con Pilar Rubio le doy 2 años y estoy siendo optimista.


----------



## Roedr (16 Jun 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Floren también es de esa forma de pensar que Bernabéu. Nunca lo he visto suplicar a un jugador que se quede.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 Jun 2021)

qbit dijo:


> La próxima vez, antes de abrir el hilo, avisa por privado a los madridistas para llenar la primera página, o la llenas tú como hace Aynrandiano y así no tener que aguantar a gentuza en la primera página.



Tambien es verdad


----------



## Roedr (16 Jun 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Ramos: buen jugador pero intelectualmente un retrasado, como persona un sobrao y como capitán detestable. Nunca le perdonaré que no saliera a defender a Bale cuando sufría una cacería por parte de los mierda de comunicación. El club es más importante que él, pero él todavía no lo sabe. Bueno, ya se enterará, y sentirá el frío que hace fuera del Madrid. Ah por cierto, a su matrimonio con Pilar Rubio le doy 2 años y estoy siendo optimista.



Estoy de acuerdo en 1/3 de lo que dices ;-) Ramos ha sido una leyenda del fútbol, cuando estaba centrado el mejor central que he visto en mi vida, además de decisivo en los momentos jodidos. Como capitán ha estado bien para los estándares de alcantarilla de lo que hemos tenido las últimas décadas. Y lo Pilar Rubio... donde va a pillar un pardillo con más pasta a su edad?.


----------



## Glokta (16 Jun 2021)

El club por encima de los jugadores, así ha de ser. Un gran jugador Ramos, 16 años en el club, jugando casi siempre y con momentos memorables como contra el Atleti o el Bayern en champions

Se ha pasado de frenada y ha echado un pulso cuando no debia. A ver donde se cae muerto porque está ha sido su temporada más derroyente de lejos


----------



## Roedr (16 Jun 2021)

Pregunta, se va por orgullo y no aceptar que Florentino lo ha toreao, o porque ha pillado un buen contrato?.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (16 Jun 2021)

Lo de Ramos se sabía desde que se oficializó Alaba. Sin novedad en el frente.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (16 Jun 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Ya pero esto va a ser como los arcades de las recreativas del siglo pasao, que cuando te cargabas al jefe de la fase se morian sus esbirros.
> 
> Lo que quiero decir es que largando al peso pesado del vestuario, echar a los otrps es menos engorroso y sobre todo , es mucho menos probable que los que se queden intenten amotinarse.
> 
> Al final va a ser verdad que tito Flo quiere renovar esto...



Echar a un jugador de futbol es tan "engorroso" como pagarle todo lo que se le firmo en su momento.

O como va a pasar con Ramos, que se va porque termina contrato este 30 de junio y no piensan renovarlo.

No hace falta ser un lince de la gestion deportiva para realizar una las dos opciones.


----------



## Roedr (16 Jun 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Lo de Ramos se sabía desde que se oficializó Alaba. Sin novedad en el frente.



Si se va Varane, que es lo ideal sin Ramos, vamos a tener que fichar otro central.... próxima temporada: Benzemá cascao tras la Euro y con un central menos. Lo único que me alivia es que tenemos a Pintus, lo que garantiza la mitad de lesiones.


----------



## cepeda33 (16 Jun 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Lo de Ramos se sabía desde que se oficializó Alaba. Sin novedad en el frente.



Si dices "planificar sin mi" pues eso se hace.

LLegado el momento, en el que ya han hecho planes sin ti, quieres ir de listo y presionar... Pues lo normal es que te salga mal la jugada.

Yo creo que Tito Flo ha hecho bien, se ha valorado la situacion y se ha tomado una decision, ya esta.

Ramos deberia haber mantenido las formas y aceptar que su estrategia fue erronea y procurar irse con algo de elegancia.


----------



## Le Truhan (16 Jun 2021)

Florentino los chantajes se los pasa por el culo.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (16 Jun 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Si se va Varane, que es lo ideal sin Ramos, vamos a tener que fichar otro central....



Sí, pero barato. Militao tiene que ser titular la temporada que viene, que para eso costó 50 millones. No tendría sentido fichar un central caro y mandar a Militao a la banca.


----------



## Hannibal (16 Jun 2021)

Lo malo de entrar poco a la guarde es que no me entero de cuando se abre el hilo de la nueva temporada, y luego se nos llena esto de gentuza en la primera página.

Leo con alegría que nos quitamos a una de las rémorss. La mala noticia es que da la impresión de que tenemos el vestuario lleno de parásitos que sólo se irán cuando hayan chupado hasta el último Merkel del grandioso Real.

Así que me voy olvidando de la patada en el culo a MacCelo y mordIsco hasta que acaben sus contratos. Y me temo que con Varane pasará algo similar a la inversa, es decir, que en lugar de irse ahora y dejar dinero en las arcas, agotará su año para cobrar su comisión de fichaje. 

Pero incluso aunque Varane se fuera, no creo que la posición de central esté en peligro: Militao y Nacho han demostrado ser más que fiables para el 95% de partidos, y aún por encima tienes a Alaba. Para la copa del Rey y similares un Vallejo o un Chust te sobran. Es más, Mendy ha jugado de central y no es cojo, y dejas a Miguel de carrilero.

Sólo habría un problema con los centrales si Ancelotti se decanta por poner 3 de ellos y luego 2 carrileros y hay alguno lesionado. Al fin y al cabo los centrales son los que menos desgaste físico sufren, así que ahí no hace falta tanta rotación.

Lo realmente preocupante sigue siendo la falta de gol; ahí es donde deberia concentrar esfuerzos el club.


----------



## _Suso_ (16 Jun 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Lo malo de entrar poco a la guarde es que no me entero de cuando se abre el hilo de la nueva temporada, *y luego se nos llena esto de gentuza* en la primera página.



No lo dirás por mí, que soy un gentleman, no es por echarme flores, pero este año el hilo ha subido de nivel conmigo en firts page


----------



## fachacine (17 Jun 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en 1/3 de lo que dices ;-) Ramos ha sido una leyenda del fútbol, cuando estaba centrado el mejor central que he visto en mi vida, además de decisivo en los momentos jodidos. Como capitán ha estado bien para los estándares de alcantarilla de lo que hemos tenido las últimas décadas. Y lo Pilar Rubio... donde va a pillar un pardillo con más pasta a su edad?.



Pues anda que no hay en Madrid empresarios del Ibex35 en busca de milf percutible, y la tia para tener 43 se cuida y está bastante bien


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Jun 2021)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Echar a un jugador de futbol es tan "engorroso" como pagarle todo lo que se le firmo en su momento.
> 
> O como va a pasar con Ramos, que se va porque termina contrato este 30 de junio y no piensan renovarlo.
> 
> No hace falta ser un lince de la gestion deportiva para realizar una las dos opciones.



En las empresas, sociedades anonimas, si. En los clubes, donde el socio puede echar al presidente, las cosas no son tan sencillas. En ese caso el relato es importantisimo.

Echemos la vista atras. Hace unos 15 o 16 florentino dejo la presidencia, y lo hizo entre otras cosas asfixiado por la presion de la grada. Esa grada que vio al capitan cule Luis Figo pasarse al Madrid, que vio a Zidane ganar la novena o que vio a Ronaldo el gordo fichar y marcar a cascoporro. Pese a ello la aficion le exigia mas y estallaba por una mala temporada. Y eso aucedio en buena parte por la presion mediatica. Presion mediatica que azuzaban con frecuencia los enemigos del Madrid, los enemigos de Perez en sus negocios pero tambien desde dentro del propio vestuario. No olvidemos que Baul hizo lo imposible por cercenar cuslquier renovacion que le relegase al banquillo, que amargo a gente como Vanderlei Luxemburgo usando sus amigos de la prensa. 

Y como fue capaz de hacerlo Baul lo creo capaz a Ramos, de eso no tengo duda.


----------



## ccc (17 Jun 2021)

Ramos es leyenda del madrid a la altura de muy pocos, uno de los 5 mejores centrales de la historia y si lo hace bien en las proximas semanas puede salir por la puerta grande del club, a diferencia de p.ej. casillas.

Pero el madrid debe valorar a los jugadores por lo que daran, no por lo que han dado; y por ello la directiva lo hace bien, a diferencia del calvo.

Todo son ventajas y para todos:

- Ramos tendra nuevos desafios: Lo repito, si lo hace bien, su imagen se revalorizara, como p.ej. la de Cristiano (a diferencia de Casillas, que queria ser titular, aun cuando ningun equipo lo queria y termino en el Oporto pagando el madrid su ficha).
- 12M que se ahorra el madrid y que se le paga a un jugador Top con 6 anyos menos y que puede jugar en 3 posiciones.
- Militao, apuesta del club, tiene la oportunidad de demostrar que puede ser un Top-5 en su posicion.
- Si se larga Varane, el Madrid no se quedaria tan cojo en centrales como la gente se cree: 4 jugadores, 2 de ellos top a nivel mundial para 2 plazas: Militao, Alaba, Nacho y Vallejo. Nos ahorramos 12M de Ramos + 12M que cobraria Varane: Es el salario de Mbappe. Y si ademas cobramos 45M por Varane, ni te cuento.

Buen paso hacia el futuro a 2 anyos vista, espero eso si, que si vendan a Varane no fichen a Kounde por 60M al cerdilla: El fichaje es Mbappe, Haaland o alguna superestrella. Dar oportunidades a todos los jovenes, vender morralla (Isco, Marcelo) y tener en 2 anyos un equipo para volver a competir en europa.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (17 Jun 2021)

Joder, estoy viendo El Chiringuito y parece un funeral. Roncero llorando, Juande que parece que se le haya muerto su padre...

Ale, bon vent i barca nova, Sergio. 
A campeonar en la liga de Estados Unidos o en Arabia Saudi, monstruo. 

Y Hala Madrid, que está por encima de Ramos, de DiStefano, de Cristiano y de todo el mundo. Nos ahorramos 12 kilos y vamos con todo por Mbappé y a por la 14.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Jun 2021)

Merri crismas camaradas, ya me veo a ramos desembarcando con su Charo en París, risas aseguradas, el Madrid lo hace bien, a los grandes jugadores les paga como tal y ellos a cambio tienen el prestigio que no les da otro equipo, pero una vez ya no son útiles a tomar por culo como en este caso, todos estos desgraciados se piensan que van a jugar hasta los 50 años como chavales, Raúl en sus últimos años no ganaba una carrera ni a mi abuela, casetas ni las veía venir, por crisanto encima sacaron hasta pasta y al morri crismas ya le costaba girar la cadera ante defensas rápidos.

Y encima fichan a un nuevo mamadou defensa, más el mamadou francés que van a traer, todos contentos, ahora eso si cuando desembarquen estos nuevos mamadous a Educarles bien para que no hagan cosas raras de mamadous como ponerse a cagar en el césped en mitad de un partido, morder a otros seres humanos o intentar violar a los árbitros.

La era del mamadou a comenzado.


----------



## Talabera (17 Jun 2021)

Ojo que Puede venir kounde 
ramos posible para el sevilla me maten


----------



## Talabera (17 Jun 2021)

Pues si


----------



## Talabera (17 Jun 2021)

qbit dijo:


> La próxima vez, antes de abrir el hilo, avisa por privado a los madridistas para llenar la primera página, o la llenas tú como hace Aynrandiano y así no tener que aguantar a gentuza en la primera página.



Peazo de idea
yo sacrifico mi pole ganada a pulso para dartela a ti qbit


----------



## Faldo (17 Jun 2021)

Ramos y el hermano no son tontos, este se va porque ya tenia previsto plan B. No me creo que forzaran una situación con el Madrid que diese lugar a la posibilidad de salir por la puerta de atrás sin tener agarrada ya otra liana.


----------



## artemis (17 Jun 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Peazo de idea
> yo sacrifico mi pole ganada a pulso para dartela a ti qbit



Eso, borra tu pole jajajajaja así queda una pole decente para este hilo de mierda jajajajaja @qbit a mamarla


----------



## Talabera (17 Jun 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Eso, borra tu pole jajajajaja así queda una pole decente para este hilo de mierda jajajajaja @qbit a mamarla



Gentuza en la primera pagina


----------



## filets (17 Jun 2021)

La familia Ramos esta en la ruina.
Se metieron a constructores y tienen toda una urbanizacion sin vender un solo piso
Este es el ultimo contrato de Sergio, necesitan sacar todo el máximo dinero


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Jun 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Pregunta, se va por orgullo y no aceptar que Florentino lo ha toreao, o porque ha pillado un buen contrato?.



Si el orgullo es maldad, "no achaques a la maldad lo que puedas achacar a la estupidez".


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Jun 2021)

Faldo dijo:


> Ramos y el hermano no son tontos



Y Venus Williams y su hermana no son negras.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Jun 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Pues anda que no hay en Madrid empresarios del Ibex35 en busca de milf percutible, y la tia para tener 43 se cuida y está bastante bien



Y aún más catetos de fuera del Ibex pero con pasta para parar un tren a los que les gustaría una mujer trofeo que sale en la tele.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (17 Jun 2021)

Irte a vivir al mejor barrio de Paris, Londres o Turin con criada y mayordomo; la muerte en bida. A la Rubio se le hace el chichi agua solo con pensarlo.

Si se pira a China o el Golfo Persico hara como todos los demas; dejar a la familia en casa y pillar mucho avion.


----------



## Hannibal (17 Jun 2021)

filets dijo:


> La familia Ramos esta en la ruina.
> Se metieron a constructores y tienen toda una urbanizacion sin vender un solo piso
> Este es el ultimo contrato de Sergio, necesitan sacar todo el máximo dinero



A lo mejor en la ruina es exagerar un poco, pero palmó unos 35 millones con lo de Los Berrocales. Y alguno dirá que el chaval es tonto, pero lo cierto es que en este caso la culpa es básicamente de las administraciones públicas y su lentitud a la hora de tramitar licencias. La principal culpa de Ramos seguramente sea entrar en un sector que desconoce sin alguien que controle del tema, pero eso sí, luego nos quejamos de que los zulos están muy caros cuando el principal responsable de eso es la propia administración. 

Este artículo lo explica muy bien y tiene poco desperdicio:









Blackstone se queda con los terrenos de Sergio Ramos en Los Berrocales por impago


El fondo y Santander pactan la dación en pago con el jugador. El futbolista cancela un préstamo de 35 millones




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## Talabera (17 Jun 2021)

Lewandowski y kounde 
faltarian un medio centro y un lateral
ojala hakimi y el chaval del castilla en la izquierda
pena lo de llorente, zizou no se acordó de él en su carta


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Jun 2021)

A lo jor marcha al sevilla como isco


----------



## Chortina Premium (17 Jun 2021)

Se nos va el canelita, creo que ha cometido un error pero espero que le vaya bien siempre y cuando no se enfrente al RM, sólo le pido que no eche mierda del RM.... Para todo lo demás MasterCard


----------



## cebollo (17 Jun 2021)

En su primera etapa en el Real Madrid Ancelotti jugó mucho con tres delanteros. Quizá prefería jugar con más centrocampista pero no se atrevía a dejar en el banquillo a ninguno de la BBC.

Como renueve Varane creo que acabará jugando con tres centrales. No es su sistema favorito pero dejar en el banquillo a Militao, a Alaba o a Varane no lo veo. Es mucho más fácil dejar en el banquillo a Rodrygo o a Odegaard.

Me da pánico que quieran reinsertar a Marcelo y cedan a Miguel Gutierrez.


----------



## MagicPep (17 Jun 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Todo son ventajas y para todos:
> 
> - Ramos tendra nuevos desafios:



sisisis sacarse la ESO... y asin mantiene la imagen de referente para la juventud



Faldo dijo:


> Ramos y el hermano no son tontos, este se va porque ya tenia previsto plan B. No me creo que forzaran una situación con el Madrid que diese lugar a la posibilidad de salir por la puerta de atrás sin tener agarrada ya otra liana.



Yo estoy que me mata la curiosidad cual su siguiente paso... me da que me voy a reir mucho.


----------



## Woden (17 Jun 2021)

Pues ya se ha ido. 
De momento mucho mejor que Casillas y Raúl - al menos a Zergio no hay que pagarle nada.


----------



## Limón (17 Jun 2021)

Yo le deseo lo mejor..lejos del MAdrid.
Insignia de oro y brillantes y puerta, majete.
El MAdrid le hizo una oferta muy digna, ha sido estupido en no aceptarla.
Ademas si hubiera rendido hubiera seguido dos años tranquilamente.
Lo peor de Sergio es su entorno, que descanso!


----------



## barullo (17 Jun 2021)

Los hijos de Ramos ¿quién son? ¿los hermanos Dalton?  

Son iguales los 4 de más alto a más bajito como las muñecas rusas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Jun 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Los hijos de Ramos ¿quién son? ¿los hermanos Dalton?
> 
> Son iguales los 4 de más alto a más bajito como las muñecas rusas




Ten en cuenta que tanto ramos como la Charo llevan encima innumerables operaciones estéticas.

A la Charo le han echo un primer plano y parecía que llevaba una careta de plástico.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (17 Jun 2021)

Te crees que en el resto de Europa son todo seres de luz que se divierten tomando el te, mientras la hija de la anfitriona interpreta a Debussy en el piano del salon? Eso es lo que hacen por la tarde el resto de fumbolistas que juegan ahi? Visitar museos? 

Tranquilo que tanto en Paris, Londres o Turin, la familia Ramos-Rubio seria muy capaz de encontrar a muchisimos gilipollas ricos y garrulos como ellos para hacer gilipolleces de ricos y garrulos todo el dia.

Mira, aqui tienes al heredero de la Juventus a punto de pillar el avion para ir a visitar la exposicion de Kandinsky en el Hermitage.


----------



## barullo (17 Jun 2021)

Bombazo Ramos: dice que el Madrí no le deja aceptar la oferta que estaba encima de la mesa. Le dicen que había caducado la oferta cuando la aceptó


----------



## artemis (17 Jun 2021)

jajajaja jrande flopper,

Zergio: Oye presi, que si... que ahora si que acepto la oferta, que aquello de planifica la temporada que viene sin mi, era una broma andaluza
Floper: Me alegro Sergio, entonces, aceptas la oferta que te hicimos de un año mas y bajarte el sueldo un 10%
Zergio: Si, presi, donde firmo
Floper: En esa hoja donde pone finiquito

Sería la hostia que lo hubiera grabado Floper en video para verle la cara


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (17 Jun 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Bombazo Ramos: dice que el Madrí no le deja aceptar la oferta que estaba encima de la mesa. Le dicen que había caducado la oferta cuando la aceptó



También dice que el dinero nunca fue un problema.... En fin, lo que cuente ahora ya da igual.

Sergio quiso ganarle el pulso al presi y el pulso lo ha perdido, todo lo demas es tratar de lavar su imagen y su salida.

Me pregunto si su lesión fué más grave de lo que parecía o si no se está recuperando tan bien como se esperaba.... veremos.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (17 Jun 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Bombazo Ramos: dice que el Madrí no le deja aceptar la oferta que estaba encima de la mesa. Le dicen que había caducado la oferta cuando la aceptó



Estas cosas no le pasarian si durante su vida hubiera trabajado una temporadita para una ETT.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (17 Jun 2021)

Ramos no ha podido hacerlo peor. Con 35 años rechaza una oferta muy razonable para renovar cuando estaba jugando de puta madre. Con el contrato en el aire se empeña en jugar bolos con la selección para quitarle no sé qué record de mierda a un egipcio (?!). Se lesiona en dicho bolo y deja al club que le paga 12 kilazos netos en bolas en el momento más importante de la temporada. Juega lesionado contra el Chelsea y es un desastre, le bastaba haberle dicho a ZZ que no estaba para jugar y ya está. Encima después de eso pilla el COVID, qué bueno, diréis que no es su culpa y tal, pero los futbolistas parecen pillarlo con más frecuencia que la población en general y salvo casos contados no se lo pegan sus compañeros precisamente.

Y de postre ahora llora porque la oferta que le hicieron ha "caducado", como si la oferta que se merecía en noviembre pudiese ser la misma en junio después de jugar dos partidos en seis meses y pasarse esos seis meses de irresponsabilidad en irresponsabilidad. Ah, y por justicia poética ya nunca va a alcanzar el récord del egipcio.

Que se joda. Si me falta algo en el resumen, podéis añadirlo.


----------



## barullo (17 Jun 2021)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Estas cosas no le pasarian si durante su vida hubiera trabajado una temporadita para una ETT.



Pues tiene pinta de que va a tener que ir a una, porque no debe tener ni equipo al que ir


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Jun 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Ramos no ha podido hacerlo peor. Con 35 años rechaza una oferta muy razonable para renovar cuando estaba jugando de puta madre. Con el contrato en el aire se empeña en jugar bolos con la selección para quitarle no sé qué record de mierda a un egipcio (?!). Se lesiona en dicho bolo y deja al club que le paga 12 kilazos netos en bolas en el momento más importante de la temporada. Juega lesionado contra el Chelsea y es un desastre, le bastaba haberle dicho a ZZ que no estaba para jugar y ya está. Encima después de eso pilla el COVID, qué bueno, diréis que no es su culpa y tal, pero los futbolistas parecen pillarlo con más frecuencia que la población en general y salvo casos contados no se lo pegan sus compañeros precisamente.
> 
> Y de postre ahora llora porque la oferta que le hicieron ha "caducado", como si la oferta que se merecía en noviembre pudiese ser la misma en junio después de jugar dos partidos en seis meses y pasarse esos seis meses de irresponsabilidad en irresponsabilidad. Ah, y por justicia poética ya nunca va a alcanzar el récord del egipcio.
> 
> Que se joda. Si me falta algo en el resumen, podéis añadirlo.



Añadir que en algun momento dijo que el desacuerdo no era por dinero, hay que ser cinico ...

Hay que reconocer que cuando intento presionar al club, tenia aparentemente buenas cartas...el madrid tercero o cuarto en su gtupo champions, malas actuaciones de su suplente Militao, pesimo registro de goles.... Poca gente esperaba que el equipo fuese mejor sin el que con el....

En esta rueda de prensa hubiera estado bien un Juanma Rodriguez con alguna pregunta incomoda....


----------



## fachacine (17 Jun 2021)

Aquí en todo este tema hay un personaje que se está yendo de rositas y es el hermano René Ramos, he estado observando el acto de despedida y las posteriores fotos con las copas y de toda la familia el más desencajado era René, no es que pusiera cara triste, es algo más, ponía cara de CULPABLE, cara de "joder me eché un farol con Florentino a ver si picaba y la he cagado, y lo peor es que el jodido no soy yo, lo peor es que he jodido a mi hermano". Mirad las imágenes otra vez, ponía cara exactamente de eso.

Y qué poca vergüenza de Sergio en la rueda de prensa posterior de decir que no le habían dicho que la oferta caducaba, al menos ha reconocido su frase de "planificad sin mí" pero luego comete el absurdo de decir que esa frase es independiente de que él tenga o no tenga una oferta del club sobre la mesa. Qué coño va a ser independiente, subnormal, no nos tomes por imbéciles, son 2 cosas que van completamente relacionadas.


----------



## artemis (17 Jun 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Aquí en todo este tema hay un personaje que se está yendo de rositas y es el hermano René Ramos, he estado observando el acto de despedida y las posteriores fotos con las copas y de toda la familia el más desencajado era René, no es que pusiera cara triste, es algo más, ponía cara de CULPABLE, cara de "joder me eché un farol con Florentino a ver si picaba y la he cagado, y lo peor es que el jodido no soy yo, lo peor es que he jodido a mi hermano". Mirad las imágenes otra vez, ponía cara exactamente de eso. Y qué poca vergüenza de Sergio en la rueda de prensa posterior de decir que no le habían dicho que la oferta caducaba, al menos ha reconocido su frase de "planificad sin mí" pero luego comete el absurdo de decir que esa frase es independiente de que él tenga o no tenga una oferta del club sobre la mesa. Qué coño va a ser indepedindiente, subnormal, no nos tomes por imbéciles, son 2 cosas que van completamente relacionadas.



Vamos a ver... los Ramos han ido de trileros con Floper que se las sabes todas y es mas trilero que ellos


----------



## Manero (17 Jun 2021)

Sergio Ramos antes y después de negociar con Florentino.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Jun 2021)

La inteligencia justa para no cagarse encima, si no llega a ser por el fútbol ni de repartidor del telepizza.

Acepté ahora lo que acepte será a la baja y seguramente por el mismo tiempo que le ofrecía el Madrid, con el inconveniente de tener que desplazar a la Charo y las larvas.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Jun 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Aquí en todo este tema hay un personaje que se está yendo de rositas y es el hermano René Ramos, he estado observando el acto de despedida y las posteriores fotos con las copas y de toda la familia el más desencajado era René, no es que pusiera cara triste, es algo más, ponía cara de CULPABLE, cara de "joder me eché un farol con Florentino a ver si picaba y la he cagado, y lo peor es que el jodido no soy yo, lo peor es que he jodido a mi hermano". Mirad las imágenes otra vez, ponía cara exactamente de eso.
> 
> Y qué poca vergüenza de Sergio en la rueda de prensa posterior de decir que no le habían dicho que la oferta caducaba, al menos ha reconocido su frase de "planificad sin mí" pero luego comete el absurdo de decir que esa frase es independiente de que él tenga o no tenga una oferta del club sobre la mesa. Qué coño va a ser independiente, subnormal, no nos tomes por imbéciles, son 2 cosas que van completamente relacionadas.



Lo de querer hacernos ver lo blanco negro ya ha pasado otras veces. La ultima renovacion, el tengo un oferton de china para luego firmar y decir que jugaria de gratis fue directamente llamarnos gilipollas a todos.

Con respecto a su hermano, perfectamente puede ser lo que tu dices, Sergio Ramos parece de ese tipo de gente que no lo veo ni un cerebro de las matematicas ni un maquiavelo del siglo xxi, lo veo alguien de dejarse sorber el seso por sus allegados y actuar en consecuencia.

He de decir que no es el primero y dudo sea el ultimo....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Jun 2021)

Ahora tenemos un flamante nuevo mamadou, un buen ejemplar, no le falta ningún diente, florentino a entendido perfectamente que el fútbol moderno es de los mamadous, que si siguen un programa especial de educación ya no son peligrosos como antes, ya no se cagan en el campo, ya no intentan violar aficionados, ya no muerden, el futuro camaradas son los mamadous, mamadous a diestro y siniestro, imaginaos jugadas de ensueño protagonizadas por los mejores mamadous del mundo, imaginad a nuestro presidente diciendo aquello de "los mamadous han nacido para jugar en el real Madrid", llegan los mamadous galácticos.

La era del mamadou a llegado.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (17 Jun 2021)

Ufffff, a ver, varias cosas: 
1. René Ramos, el padre de Sergio Ramos y Sergio Ramos (pero sobre todo René) tenían una cara de mala hostia que no se la acababan. Se ha notado demasiado. 
2. La rueda de prensa ha sido un ataque constante al club diciendo (a) que no se va por dinero, (b) que él quería dos años y el club le ofrecía uno, (c) que ha acabado aceptando la oferta del club y que se le ha dicho que ya había caducado y (d) que se muestra sorprendido y disgustado por esta retirada de la oferta, puesto que él entendía que el proceso de negociación seguía vigente. Se la ha dejando botando a los amigos del club de la prensa, que se han regodeado en la mierda con fruición y alevosía, como gorrinos en un charco de fango. 
3. Ha habido detallitos que me han llamado poderosamente la atención (dejando de lado la evidente cara de fastidio e incomodidad del entorno Ramos, particularmente René). 
-Ramos ha hablado de sí mismo, en numerosas ocasiones, usando el plural mayestático y la tercera persona. 
-Ramos ha definido estos 16 años como un "matrimonio perfecto" entre el Real Madrid y Sergio Ramos. 
-Se le ha escapado que la aceptación de la oferta del club tuvo lugar la semana pasada. 
-Se le ha escapado que no tiene equipo. 

CONCLUSIONES
Este tipo tiene el ego más grande que la catedral de Sevilla. Piensa en él como en una empresa ("la marca Sergio Ramos") que está en igualdad de condiciones con el Real Madrid. Piensa en estos 16 años como una etapa empresarialmente beneficiosa para ambas partes (el Real Madrid y la marca Sergio Ramos) pero no he detectado lo que cualquier madridista sentiría en su lugar (agradecimiento y emoción al club y a la afición). No es madridista; es Sergioramista. Y como Sergioramista que es, considera que puede usar la mentira (hay interés del Unired, hay interés de China, hay interés del PSG, hay interés del City...) la manipulación deportiva (sigo "lesionado" para dejar al descubierto la mierda de defensa que tenéis sin mí) y la manipulación mediática (la metáfora de los periodista y el charco de mierda) para conseguir sus objetivos. Como Sergioramista que es considera que es perfectamente normal usar todas esas artimañas rastreras y mezquinas y, además, mantener secuestrada la planificación futura del club hasta que a la empresa Sergio Ramos, S.A. le parezca conveniente. Y, además, sorprenderse de que el club le retire la oferta (¡¡¡a falta de quince días para el vencimiento de su contrato!!!). 

Todo ello me reafirma en la impresión que siempre he tenido de Ramos: es profundamente egoísta, profundamente manipulador y profundamente ignorante del funcionamiento de las negociaciones laborales, del comportamiento empresarial y de la vida real. 

Y, a pesar de todas las hostias que le llevo arreando por aquí desde hace meses, le reconozco su enorme valía como futbolista, su leyenda en el club y le agradeceré toda mi vida su entrega, su dedicación y su liderazgo en el campo. Gracias por 16 años increíbles y gracias por el gol de la décima, que me hizo inmensamente feliz. Gracias por todo, Sergio. Pero todo mi apoyo al club y Florentino en esta negociación. Tu marcha, dadas las circunstancias, era imprescindible para la adecuada renovación de la plantilla. Yo tengo muy claro del lado de quién estoy: del Real Madrid. 

Y otra cosa: no tengo nada claro que al Real Madrid le interese volver a contar con los servicios de la empresa Sergio Ramos S.A. en el futuro, bien sea como entrenador o en cualquier otra capacidad. Esa actitud te va a generar, a la larga, infinidad de problemas. Este ha sido solo el primero. Vendrán muchos más. No creo, con toda honestidad, que al Madrid le vuelvas a interesar. 

Hala Madrid y perdón por el tochaco.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Jun 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Ufffff, a ver, varias cosas:
> 1. René Ramos, el padre de Sergio Ramos y Sergio Ramos (pero sobre todo René) tenían una cara de mala hostia que no se la acababan. Se ha notado demasiado.
> 2. La rueda de prensa ha sido un ataque constante al club diciendo (a) que no se va por dinero, (b) que él quería dos años y el club le ofrecía uno, (c) que ha acabado aceptando la oferta del club y que se le ha dicho que ya había caducado y (d) que se muestra sorprendido y disgustado por esta retirada de la oferta, puesto que él entendía que el proceso de negociación seguía vigente. Se la ha dejando botando a los amigos del club de la prensa, que se han regodeado en la mierda con fruición y alevosía, como gorrinos en un charco de fango.
> 3. Ha habido detallitos que me han llamado poderosamente la atención (dejando de lado la evidente cara de fastidio e incomodidad del entorno Ramos, particularmente René).
> ...



Brillante, he de decir que no he caido en tanto detalle. Y por cierto teneis por ahi las fotos donde se vea a los Ramos en el acto?


Solo un matiz, diria Sergio Ramos S.L. no S.A. No imagino que quiera compartir nunca el pastel con un grupo de accionistas....


----------



## fachacine (17 Jun 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Ufffff, a ver, varias cosas:
> 1. René Ramos, el padre de Sergio Ramos y Sergio Ramos (pero sobre todo René) tenían una cara de mala hostia que no se la acababan. Se ha notado demasiado.
> 2. La rueda de prensa ha sido un ataque constante al club diciendo (a) que no se va por dinero, (b) que él quería dos años y el club le ofrecía uno, (c) que ha acabado aceptando la oferta del club y que se le ha dicho que ya había caducado y (d) que se muestra sorprendido y disgustado por esta retirada de la oferta, puesto que él entendía que el proceso de negociación seguía vigente. Se la ha dejando botando a los amigos del club de la prensa, que se han regodeado en la mierda con fruición y alevosía, como gorrinos en un charco de fango.
> 3. Ha habido detallitos que me han llamado poderosamente la atención (dejando de lado la evidente cara de fastidio e incomodidad del entorno Ramos, particularmente René).
> ...



No quito ni una coma de tu tocho. Bravo  . Y conviene decir que toda la actitud de Florentino en este tema es de verdadero madridismo y será positiva para el club en el futuro, tito Flo ha mandado un mensaje tanto a los futbolistas actuales como a los futuros: quien me plantea un pulso lo pierde, te llames Ozil o Di Maria como si te llamas el mismísimo Cristiano o el mismísimo Sergio Ramos. El mensaje es para navegantes, para jugadores y para sus representantes: al presidente del Real Madrid no se le chulea, aquí ni se aceptan pulsos ni se aceptan faroles.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (17 Jun 2021)

Bastante le ha durado la broma, 16 años, pues como negociador es nefasto. Y lo mismo para su hermano René. A ver ahora donde están dentro de 10 años, porque a lo mejor están viviendo debajo de un puente, ahora que se ha acabado para siempre la bicoca del Real Madrid.


----------



## Limón (17 Jun 2021)

A ver si Floren saca la maestria para poner en la calle a los ijco, marcelo y demas, que me temo que nos los comeremos con patatas.


----------



## JimTonic (17 Jun 2021)

varios puntos

1) la cara de su mujer lo dice todo

2) Si en las proximas semanas Rene Ramos deja de ser representante de la marca Sergio Ramos se podrá ver quien ha tenido la culpa

3) Yo creo que Sergio Ramos no deja mal al Real Madrid y si a su hermano que ha llevado la negociación. *Por qué caduca la oferta:* "No lo sé, desconozco los motivos por los que la oferta Ramos tiene una fecha de caducidad. Dentro de un periodo de negociación entiendo que lo que se pedía era una cosa y luego otra y hay un trato amigable. *Quizás malinterpreté pero nadie me comentó que mi oferta tuviera fecha de caducidad*" 

Yo creo que por aqui van los tiros , el representante (su hermano) ha metido la pata hasta el fondo o el en su soberbia se pensaba que el club le tenia que esperar. 

4) Me acuerdo que en Enero el club le ofrecia dos temporadas con rebaja de sueldo y el dijo que no, asi que no puede decir ahora que ha sido por los dos años. Me parece que ha querido meter demasiados ingredientes en la tortilla y al final no ha cuajado como a el le gustaria. SI le ofrecian 1 año el queria dos, si le ofrecian dos años el queria todo el sueldo....me da que ha ido estirando la cuerda porque estaba manteniendo diferentes conversaciones al mismo tiempo con varias personas y por eso no podia dar un si definitivo a nadie.


Ahora lo que voy a decir es mi percepcion personal y no basada en ninguna noticia ni puedo enlazar ningun periodico. A mi me da que René es el culpable de todo, ha estado negociando con PSG y Bayer y Manchester a muchas bandas (se ha dicho que el Madrid conocia las llamadas del representado porque el Rene habia llamado a clubs amigos asi que a alguno de estos clubs ha debido llamar)

Rene ha estirado la cuerda al maximo posible porque querian cobrar prima de fichaje, se ha notado mucho que todo esto es porque estaban negociando una prima de fichaje con otro club, estilo Alaba o el padre de Mbapee

El plan iba sobre ruedas hasta que ha chascado la rodilla, y ahora un club no se va a meter en un follon con un tio que ha jugado 6 partidos este año y tiene 35 años, asi que me parece que cuando les han dicho que no ha pasado el reconocimiento medico en ese club (o simplemente porque sabian que no lo iban a pasar) han ido corriendo a las manos de Florentino


Florentino que sabia todo lo que estaba haciendo Sergio Ramos le ha dicho que no que ya han fuichado a Alaba y el resto es historia


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (17 Jun 2021)

Como he dicho, los hermanos Ramos la han cagado, y bastantes años les ha durado la broma.

Es el problema de ser un indigente mental y no saber hacer cuentas. Por no querer perder un 10%, o aunque fuera un 20% o un 30%, ha perdido el 100%. Aquí se pueden aplicar todos los refranes y frases hechas que existan sobre la codicia.

Si me tuviera a mí de representante, se lo explicaría con dibujos para que lo entendiera a la primera.


----------



## cebollo (17 Jun 2021)

Ramos podría haber dicho simplemente que no se habían puesto de acuerdo en la renovación y ya está. 

Ha explicado detalladamente la negociación como si Florentino o el Real Madrid quedaran mal. Y no, son su hermano y él los que quedan fatal. 

Yo en su lugar nunca hubiera contado lo de que acepto la oferta y había caducado. Es más digno contar que conociste a tu mujer en un burdel o que votas al Psoe.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (17 Jun 2021)

No es el tema, pero Pau Torres estuvo espantoso contra Suecia, dos veces le encaró Isak y no acabó el partido 0-2 de milagro. A la primera Ramos hubiese puesto al chaval en órbita de una hostia, y a ver si hubiera habido segunda.

Suponiendo que esté 100% recuperado, Ramos es mejor que casi toda la banda de sub-21, suplentes del City y mingafrías que se ha llevado Luis Enrique. Hay versiones de la selección que nunca merecieron caer en cuartos; por nombres y por hombres, ésta merece caer en octavos como mucho.

El tema es que una cosa es poner a Ramos gratis 5 partidos en junio, y otra pagarle 50 kilazos antes de impuestos y aguantarle dos años


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (17 Jun 2021)

"Éxitos pasados no aseguran éxitos futuros" es algo que digo muchas veces y que aquí se aplica. Ramos pensaba que le saldría bien esta renovación consiguiendo todo lo que quería, como ha pasado otras veces, pero esta vez la cuerda se rompió.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Jun 2021)

Hostia habéis visto imágenes de la despedida, menuda tela va encocadisino el gramos, ni lo disimula.


----------



## Le Truhan (17 Jun 2021)

Sinceramente la leyenda de Florentino se engrandece, ahora solo falta Marcelo, Isco, mariano y Bale.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (17 Jun 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Si se va Varane, que es lo ideal sin Ramos, vamos a tener que fichar otro central.... próxima temporada: Benzemá cascao tras la Euro y con un central menos. Lo único que me alivia es que tenemos a Pintus, lo que garantiza la mitad de lesiones.





Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Sí, pero barato. Militao tiene que ser titular la temporada que viene, que para eso costó 50 millones. No tendría sentido fichar un central caro y mandar a Militao a la banca.



Amego, queres central, os vendemos a Lenglet, está jugando la Euro, barato barato. A Umtiti os lo regalamos.


----------



## DRIDMA (17 Jun 2021)

Limón dijo:


> A ver si Floren saca la maestria para poner en la calle a los ijco, marcelo y demas, que me temo que nos los comeremos con patatas.



Tienen contrato en vigor, va a ser más difícil.


----------



## el Griego (17 Jun 2021)

Gracias por los servicios prestados señor Ramos pero el Real Madrid Club de Fútbol está por encima de todo y todos.

Hay una anécdota muy curiosa cuando en presencia de la Junta Directiva, Don Santiago Bernabéu comunica a Di Stéfano que su etapa como jugador ha llegado a su fin. La saeta abandona la sala de malas maneras y pegando un portazo. Don Santiago con ese lenguaje tan suyo se gira hacia su gerente Antonio Calderón y le dice delante de la cúpula al completo “Antonio, asegúrate de que este hijo de puta no vuelva al Real Madrid ni de botones mientras yo sea presidente”. Y así fue.

Respecto a la opinión que tengo del Sr René "el hermanísimo" y de todo el clan Ramos prefiero no decir nada. Insisto, gracias por 16 temporadas en las que las estadísticas hablan por sí solas pero tú Sergio no eres madridista. Cierra la puerta al salir.


----------



## Hermericus (17 Jun 2021)

En donde creéis que acabará Ramos?

No veo a ningun club que le pague tropecientos millones a su edad.


----------



## JimTonic (17 Jun 2021)

Tenia que decir que no sabia que la oferta habia caducado porque sino tendria que dar otras explicaciones que le harian quedar en mal lugar

Ha quedado como un retrasado pero no ha quedado como un soberbio o un pesetero. Ni siquiera involucra mucho al Madrid, ha sido una salida mas o menos limpia. 


1) No sabia que la oferta del Madrid caducaba nadie me lo había dicho.

o podia decir

2) No hemos llegado a un acuerdo, en este caso te pueden preguntar el porque?? y seria pasar al punto 1 o al 3 o al 5 

3) No me convencía la oferta del Madrid, en este caso te pueden preguntar el porque?? y pasamos al punto 1 o al 4 o al 5

4) Tengo ofertas de otros clubs mas jugosas del dinero o de tiempo, pues el queda mal

5) La oferta del Madrid no me interesa por el dinero, es muy poco, en ese caso pasarían al 4

6) el Madrid no me ha hecho una oferta porque no confia en mi rodilla, en ese caso se estaria cerrando su futuro en otro equipo.




Y se nota que aquí les ha pillado con el carrito de los helados porque ellos han dicho (aunque puede ser mentira) que no tienen un sustituto al Madrid, y esta gente tiene un ritmo de vida elevado. El rene ramos se piensa que podia ser el nuevo padre de haland, mbpee o neymar que le iban a dar una prima de fichaje de 50 millones de euros, la rodilla les ha trastocado los planes


Y ojo que Ramos no me cae mal, pero no es la primera vez que una lesion te fastidia los planes en este caso en enero , lesionado , tenia que haber dicho que si a las dos temporadas con rebaja de sueldo


----------



## Hannibal (17 Jun 2021)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Te crees que en el resto de Europa son todo seres de luz que se divierten tomando el te, mientras la hija de la anfitriona interpreta a Debussy en el piano del salon? Eso es lo que hacen por la tarde el resto de fumbolistas que juegan ahi? Visitar museos?
> 
> Tranquilo que tanto en Paris, Londres o Turin, la familia Ramos-Rubio seria muy capaz de encontrar a muchisimos gilipollas ricos y garrulos como ellos para hacer gilipolleces de ricos y garrulos todo el dia.
> 
> Mira, aqui tienes al heredero de la Juventus a punto de pillar el avion para ir a visitar la exposicion de Kandinsky en el Hermitage.



Coño, creo que esos mismos zapatos pero en negro los tiene mi mujera :


----------



## Gorrión (17 Jun 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Ramos no ha podido hacerlo peor. Con 35 años rechaza una oferta muy razonable para renovar cuando estaba jugando de puta madre. Con el contrato en el aire se empeña en jugar bolos con la selección para quitarle no sé qué record de mierda a un egipcio (?!). Se lesiona en dicho bolo y deja al club que le paga 12 kilazos netos en bolas en el momento más importante de la temporada. Juega lesionado contra el Chelsea y es un desastre, le bastaba haberle dicho a ZZ que no estaba para jugar y ya está. Encima después de eso pilla el COVID, qué bueno, diréis que no es su culpa y tal, pero los futbolistas parecen pillarlo con más frecuencia que la población en general y salvo casos contados no se lo pegan sus compañeros precisamente.
> 
> Y de postre ahora llora porque la oferta que le hicieron ha "caducado", como si la oferta que se merecía en noviembre pudiese ser la misma en junio después de jugar dos partidos en seis meses y pasarse esos seis meses de irresponsabilidad en irresponsabilidad. Ah, y por justicia poética ya nunca va a alcanzar el récord del egipcio.
> 
> Que se joda. Si me falta algo en el resumen, podéis añadirlo.



Cuando se borró de la champions contra el Ajax y se puso a grabar su documental. Un auténtico hijo de puta que bien merece este final.

Una vergüenza que haya sido capitán, ese rol le corresponde a gente seria como pueda ser Modric.


----------



## cebollo (17 Jun 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> En donde creéis que acabará Ramos?
> 
> No veo a ningun club que le pague tropecientos millones a su edad.



En el Chelsea podría hacerlo bien por Thiago Silva, que es más viejo todavía que él. 

En un equipo defensivo, bien arropado atrás creo que lo podría hacer bien un año más. 

Le vamos a cambiar por Alaba que es más ágil, limpio y mejor con el balón pero perdemos agresividad y juego aéreo. 

Y a Marcelo le pega mucho más ser mascota que ser capitán, la verdad.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (17 Jun 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> En donde creéis que acabará Ramos?
> 
> No veo a ningun club que le pague tropecientos millones a su edad.



En la Premier hay por lo menos 10 equipos que le pueden pagar más o menos lo que pide. Tiago Silva fichó por el Chelsea en la misma edad y situación que Ramos y salieron ganado todos (aunque no creo que cobre lo que cobraba en el PSG, pero al mismo tiempo Ramos es bastante mejor futbolista).

Otra cosa es que pase el reconocimiento médico, que nunca ha estado claro cómo está de recuperado.

Si no, la única opción es el PSG pero no lo acabo de ver porque sus ingresos son un mojón comparado con un club inglés.


----------



## euromelon (17 Jun 2021)

El saco de mierda de pqnzard ni es titular en dos partidos. 


Mientras tanto bale da dos asistencias


----------



## clemenzzza (17 Jun 2021)

poco que decir a lo que habéis comentado sobre ramos y su hermano vaya dos patas para un banco.

a mi me gusta hacer un paralelismo con dos compañeros suyos uno en fútbol y otro en baloncesto.

en fútbol, modric con edad parecida ningún problema para renovar seguramente a nada que cumpla renovará de nuevo el próximo año, la familia contenta, él igual, su imagen para el aficionado intachable se puede quedar dos o tres años más ( con bajadas de sueldo ) apurando sus últimos cartuchos y con las puertas abiertas del club para siempre sin que nadie le pueda reprochar nada.

en baloncesto está reyes jugador que lleva como tres años en decadencia ( yo hace un par de años pensaba que todavía le quedaba baloncesto de alto nivel aunque fuera con minutos contados, me equivoqué el hombre no debe estar para muchos trotes ) le han renovado siempre supongo que con bajada de sueldo pero el tío va a retirarse y seguramente de haberse ido a otro club se le hubieran visto las costuras a las primeras de cambio y no habría ganado ni mucho menos lo que lleva acumulado estos años, al igual que modric tendrá las puertas del club abiertas para cuando se retire.

qué ha conseguido ramos? no va a ganar más dinero toda europa sabe la oferta del madrid y nadie le va a dar un duro de más, su imagen estropeada y una rueda de prensa patética en la que el mismo ha revelado muchas cosas que no le dejan en buen lugar.

si ramos y su entorno tuvieran un mínimo de neuronas habría renovado, se quedaría en madrid con su familia, con su mujer haciendo cucamonas en el hormiguero, hubiera renovado al año siguiente aunque tuviera nuevamente que bajarse el sueldo y podría seguir así hasta que colgase las botas.

ahora no tiene club, no va a ganar más dinero, va a tener que mover a toda la familia ( no se sabe a donde ) va a ir a un vestuario en el que no es nadie, se va a ir a un club en el que si se lesiona un par de meses igual le cuesta Dios y ayuda el recuperar titularidad....ni hablamos ya como a pesar de los musculitos y entrenamientos de tik tok esté cascado....

vaya cabezas que tienen alguno y mira que el puede que no vaya sobrado pero el hermano o incluso su mujer deberían tener los pies en la tierra y ver las consecuencias futuras que podían tener sus actos.


----------



## barullo (17 Jun 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> El saco de mierda de pqnzard ni es titular en dos partidos.
> 
> 
> Mientras tanto bale da dos asistencias



Y falla un penalty dilo todo...el balón lo están buscando entre Andrómeda y Orión todavía


----------



## clemenzzza (17 Jun 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> En la Premier hay por lo menos 10 equipos que le pueden pagar más o menos lo que pide. Tiago Silva fichó por el Chelsea en la misma edad y situación que Ramos y salieron ganado todos (aunque no creo que cobre lo que cobraba en el PSG, pero al mismo tiempo Ramos es bastante mejor futbolista).
> 
> Otra cosa es que pase el reconocimiento médico, que nunca ha estado claro cómo está de recuperado.
> 
> Si no, la única opción es el PSG pero no lo acabo de ver porque sus ingresos son un mojón comparado con un club inglés.



sin duda que en la premier hay equipos que le pueden pagar esa pasta pero ahora partiendo de la premisa que después de irte del madrid no vas a encontrar otro club mejor podemos ver lo que se puede encontrar en inglaterra:

- los clubs de manchester, manchester por lo que dicen ( he tenido compañeros de trabajo que eran de allí ) es un p++a mierda de ciudad, el united ha mejorado un poco pero tampoco es un club top europeo como ya demostró el villareal este año, el city obviamente si es un club deportivamente grande podría ser una buena opción.

-los clubs de londres, la ciudad mola sigue teniendo su glamour pero deportivamente sólo el chelsea es top ( teniendo en cuenta que la premier la perdió casi en los primeros meses de competición ), arsenal, totenham incluso west ham no están en su mejor momento e incluso creo que ninguno juega la champions.

- liverpool, como manchester un truño de ciudad ( aquí si he estado ) el liverpool parece haber caído de nivel pero al menos juega champions.

- newcastle, leicester, southampton, watford etc etc truños de ciudades ( más todavía para un hombre de mundo, modo ironic off, como canelita ) deportivamente intrascendentes y no juegan champions.

en resumen que por mucho que le paguen ( que no va a ser superior a la oferta del madrid ) ya sea deportivamente o por calidad de vida no va a mejorar nada.

creo que su mejor opción sería fichar por el psg, equipo que arrasa en su liga ( a pesar de ser tan gañanes que este año ni la ganaron lo cual demuestra la vidorra que se deben pegar ) , con mucho hispanohablante, con una ciudad glamourosa y bien comunicada con madrid, que juega la champions......yo si fuera ramos estaría rezando a alá para que el jeque me fichara.


----------



## Gorrión (17 Jun 2021)

clemenzzza dijo:


> sin duda que en la premier hay equipos que le pueden pagar esa pasta pero ahora partiendo de la premisa que después de irte del madrid no vas a encontrar otro club mejor podemos ver lo que se puede encontrar en inglaterra:
> 
> - los clubs de manchester, manchester por lo que dicen ( he tenido compañeros de trabajo que eran de allí ) es un p++a mierda de ciudad, el united ha mejorado un poco pero tampoco es un club top europeo como ya demostró el villareal este año, el city obviamente si es un club deportivamente grande podría ser una buena opción.
> 
> ...



El tema es que está lesionado tiene 35 años y ahora está sin equipo...

Vamos, que la ha liado parda.


----------



## clemenzzza (17 Jun 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> El tema es que está lesionado tiene 35 años y ahora está sin equipo...
> 
> Vamos, que la ha liado parda.



acaba en el columbus crew de la mls y gracias.


----------



## Gorrión (17 Jun 2021)

clemenzzza dijo:


> acaba en el columbus crew de la mls y gracias.



Con la parienta cabreada y 4 hijos...

Miro por la ventana y veo nubarrones mas negros que el sobaco de un grillo.


----------



## euromelon (17 Jun 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Y falla un penalty dilo todo...el balón lo están buscando entre Andrómeda y Orión todavía



Y? Ha dado dos asistencias es lo que cuenta y jugando con jugadores en su equipo de nivel segunda división


----------



## arriondas (17 Jun 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Y? Ha dado dos asistencias es lo que cuenta y jugando con jugadores en su equipo de nivel segunda división



Gales es una selección modesta; aparte de Bale, tiene a dos o tres jugadores de nivel digamos top y para de contar. Con esos mimbres, están ya casi en octavos. Eso tiene su mérito.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Jun 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Es más digno contar que conociste a tu mujer en un burdel o que votas al Psoe.



Con esas alusiones veladas a nuestro legítimo presidente del Gobierno demuestra usted ser un pillín.


----------



## clemenzzza (17 Jun 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Gales es una selección modesta; aparte de Bale, tiene a dos o tres jugadores de nivel digamos top y para de contar. Con esos mimbres, están ya casi en octavos. Eso tiene su mérito.



y tiene sólo 3 millones de habitantes es como el año que disputó la final del mundial croacia, países que la comunidad de madrid dobla en habitantes, en el caso de gales encima el fútbol tiene que competir con el rugby en los que son potencia mundial.


----------



## Roedr (17 Jun 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> Tenia que decir que no sabia que la oferta habia caducado porque sino tendria que dar otras explicaciones que le harian quedar en mal lugar
> 
> Ha quedado como un retrasado pero no ha quedado como un soberbio o un pesetero. Ni siquiera involucra mucho al Madrid, ha sido una salida mas o menos limpia.
> 
> ...



Bien visto. Sí, yo también creo que ha sido una salida limpia para los dramas que suelen ser estos casos. Y sí, queda como mongolo, pero digno porque no queda como pesetero ni arrastrado.

Chiques, yo creo que en global, siendo justos, Ramos es de lo más grande que ha tenido el Madrid y se va relativamente bien para lo que acostumbramos.


----------



## Roedr (17 Jun 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> En el Chelsea podría hacerlo bien por Thiago Silva, que es más viejo todavía que él.
> 
> En un equipo defensivo, bien arropado atrás creo que lo podría hacer bien un año más.
> 
> ...



Lo que realmente perdemos sin Ramos es jerarquía. Varane, técnicamente, es muy superior a Ramos; pero todo sabemos que sin la jerarquía de Ramos no es nadie. La verdad, yo más que en Alaba espero que con Militao nos haya tocado la lotería y en algo la suplencia de Ramos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Jun 2021)

Pues que queréis que os diga, si el gordo de hazard se lo tomara en serio, de media punta, bale deja de hacer el gilipollas por la banda derecha, Benzema exprime su último año como delantero y fichamos a al mamadou mbappe para la banda izquierda se le queda un ataque bueno al Madrid.


----------



## artemis (17 Jun 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> varios puntos
> 
> 1) la cara de su mujer lo dice todo
> 
> ...



Muy bonito relato de tragicomedia pero se te olvida un pequeño detalle, desde hace años Flopper le dijo a Ramos (Zergio) que no pensaba volver hablar con el analfabeto de René y desde entonces siempre era entre el intelectual de Camas y el caudillo de gafas o JAS


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (17 Jun 2021)

el Griego dijo:


> Gracias por los servicios prestados señor Ramos pero el Real Madrid Club de Fútbol está por encima de todo y todos.
> 
> Hay una anécdota muy curiosa cuando en presencia de la Junta Directiva, Don Santiago Bernabéu comunica a Di Stéfano que su etapa como jugador ha llegado a su fin. La saeta abandona la sala de malas maneras y pegando un portazo. Don Santiago con ese lenguaje tan suyo se gira hacia su gerente Antonio Calderón y le dice delante de la cúpula al completo “Antonio, asegúrate de que este hijo de puta no vuelva al Real Madrid ni de botones mientras yo sea presidente”. Y así fue.
> 
> Respecto a la opinión que tengo del Sr René "el hermanísimo" y de todo el clan Ramos prefiero no decir nada. Insisto, gracias por 16 temporadas en las que las estadísticas hablan por sí solas pero tú Sergio no eres madridista. Cierra la puerta al salir.



Sabía que Di Stefano había entrenado al Real Madrid pero no recordaba exactamente la época. Pues sí, fue después de la muerte de Bernabéu.


Hermericus dijo:


> En donde creéis que acabará Ramos?
> 
> No veo a ningun club que le pague tropecientos millones a su edad.



Manchester United. Maguire ha sido un bluff.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Jun 2021)

Con lo buena que estaba la mujer cuando hacía el programa ese de progres de la sexta y ahora es un bicho de cera, menudas tetas turgentes y jugosas, me imagino haciendo mi aparición estelar con el Bernabéu lleno vestido de Batman en el batmovil, todo el estadio sorprendido, me bajo del batmovil y le digo a la mujer de este "soy Batman guarra" tiro una bat estrella ninja y dejó moñeco al ramos para acto seguido sacar mi herramienta, al ver semejante espectaculo la Pilar me dice "vaya bat-herramienta tienes Batman" a lo que yo le digo "absorveme los huevos guarra", ella comienza sus manualidades pero de repente empieza a nevar cocaína en el Bernabéu, aparto a la guarra y miró hacia el cielo para aspirar cocaína, justo en ese momento aparece un avión sobrevolando el Bernabéu y se empiezan a tirar en paracaídas las mujeres de los futbolistas de la selección española, entre ellas la mujer de Morata con un megáfono gritando "Batman hemos venido a succionarme los huevos", por un momento esbozó una sonrisa y digo "soy Batman guarras".


----------



## euromelon (17 Jun 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Gales es una selección modesta; aparte de Bale, tiene a dos o tres jugadores de nivel digamos top y para de contar. Con esos mimbres, están ya casi en octavos. Eso tiene su mérito.



Sin casis con 4 puntos estas en octavos seguro se clasifican 4 de los 6 terceros


----------



## euromelon (17 Jun 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues que queréis que os diga, si el gordo de hazard se lo tomara en serio, de media punta, bale deja de hacer el gilipollas por la banda derecha, Benzema exprime su último año como delantero y fichamos a al mamadou mbappe para la banda izquierda se le queda un ataque bueno al Madrid.



Y quien defiende ahí?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Jun 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Y quien defiende ahí?




El resto del equipo lo llenamos de mamadous de perfil bajo, de esos baratos, en los galácticos no defendía ni su puta madre y ganaban.


----------



## Sanctis (17 Jun 2021)

clemenzzza dijo:


> poco que decir a lo que habéis comentado sobre ramos y su hermano vaya dos patas para un banco.
> 
> a mi me gusta hacer un paralelismo con dos compañeros suyos uno en fútbol y otro en baloncesto.
> 
> ...



Sergio siempre ha estado tentado cuando en sus buenas épocas que fueron muchas algún grande tocaba su puerta explicándole lo cachondo que le ponia pensar en que Sergio vistiera su camiseta.

Y no creo que fuera chantaje como en el pasado tantas veces se decía cuando en distintas etapas ocurría eso. Simplemente estaba en buena edad y "le daba curiosidad" escuchar a un club millonario hablándole de lo que podían ofrecerle. Y en realidad pagar le pagaban bien pagado pero acababa eligiendo seguir en Madrid. 

Lo que no sabe es que Florentino es un hombre de negocios que traga cuando hay que tragar, es decir, cuando el jugador tiene buena edad. Cada vez que se acercaba más la madurez y el envejecimiento de Ramos a la vez se acercaba la posibilidad de que Florentino lo mandara a la mierda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Jun 2021)

El nuevo mamadou del Madrid se le ve activo y colocando todo el rato la línea defensiva.


----------



## The number of de beast (17 Jun 2021)

Menudo papelón del sevillano con lo de la caducidad de la oferta.......  En fin, se ha pasado de listo Ramos creyéndose más importante que la entidad que le paga el sueldo y que con eso les podía torcer la mano, y ha terminado comprobando que no es así la jugada. El Madrid en cambio ha hecho muy bien dándole la cuenta y trayendo a otro, para mi estaba muy sobrevalorado, y además es bastante dudoso cuál será su rendimiento en el futuro con su edad, y sobre todo por cómo salga de las recientes lesiones.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (17 Jun 2021)

clemenzzza dijo:


> acaba en el columbus crew de la mls y gracias.



El Sporting de Kansas City puede ser una opcion.


----------



## Talabera (17 Jun 2021)

El sevilla coño
se va al sevilla


----------



## qbit (17 Jun 2021)

Leyendo las reacciones en As:









Ramos se va del Real Madrid, reacciones en directo: "Acepté la oferta de 1 año pero había caducado"


Sergio Ramos se ha despedido en el día de hoy del Real Madrid. Aquí podrás seguir todas las reacciones a la marcha del excapitán blanco.




as.com





Hasta Jorge Valdano hace un comentario razonable, y el único que desentona lo hace es un tal Antonio Romero por lo que sabemos, porque pertenece al As, a Prisa, y su intención es atacar al presidente para controlar el club.


----------



## qbit (17 Jun 2021)

Por cierto, no sé qué le envidio más a Sergio Ramos, si su fama, su dinero o el pibón:


----------



## qbit (17 Jun 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Leyendo las reacciones en As:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tomás Roncero también, y más descarado aún. Vaya gentuza.


----------



## Roedr (17 Jun 2021)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Sabía que Di Stefano había entrenado al Real Madrid pero no recordaba exactamente la época. Pues sí, fue después de la muerte de Bernabéu.
> 
> Manchester United. Maguire ha sido un bluff.



Pues si se va al Manchester, va a ser el primer jugador bueno que tengan desde Ronaldo.


----------



## Roedr (17 Jun 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Por cierto, no sé qué le envidio más a Sergio Ramos, si su fama, su dinero o el pibón:



Una hermosa foto de una bonita familia. Hay que reconocer que P.Rubio es inteligente en lo importante y ha sabido hacer una familia cuando ya tocaba. Nada que ver con las putas famosas usuales.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Jun 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Por cierto, no sé qué le envidio más a Sergio Ramos, si su fama, su dinero o el pibón:



En cinco años es bastante posible que no le quede fama, dinero ni pibón.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Jun 2021)




----------



## HATE (17 Jun 2021)

Pues con la salida de Ramos y la de Cristiano hace unos años ya solo queda Modric en la plantilla como jugador clave (se puede meter también a Casemiro) de las 4 champions en 5 años.


----------



## HArtS (17 Jun 2021)

HATE dijo:


> Pues con la salida de Ramos y la de Cristiano hace unos años ya solo queda Modric en la plantilla como jugador clave (se puede meter también a Casemiro) de las 4 champions en 5 años.



Y Kroos.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (18 Jun 2021)

Pillo sitio


----------



## qbit (18 Jun 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> En cinco años es bastante posible que no le quede fama, dinero ni pibón.



Qué perverso eres. 

Son muchos años para recordar este mensaje.


----------



## qbit (18 Jun 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Ramos ha sido una leyenda del fútbol, cuando estaba centrado el mejor central que he visto en mi vida



¿No conocistes a Fernando Hierro? Eran distintos y es absurdo compararlos y decir cuál fue mejor, pero sí es interesante comentar las cualidades de cada cual. A Sergio Ramos le conoce todo el mundo, así que falta mencionar algo de Hierro: Era como su apellido, sobrio, serio, con mala hostia e intimidante con los rivales, bien de cabeza, y una grandísima virtud que tenía era la de hacer pases largos y precisos que Raúl y otros goleadores aprovecharon en el Real Madrid y la selección.


----------



## qbit (18 Jun 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Pues ya se ha ido.
> De momento mucho mejor que Casillas y Raúl - al menos a Zergio no hay que pagarle nada.



Qué pena de soberbios con afán de protagonismo.

Podrían haber hecho lo que Manolo Sanchís, que estuvo los últimos años de suplente de lujo, cobrando un dineral y jugando sólo los últimos 5 ó 15 minutos de algunos partidos, sin dar problemas, retirándose en el club tan ricamente, sin malos rollos como esos tres gilipollas que mencionas. Pero claro, es que el padre de Sanchís también jugó en el Madrid y a lo mejor le aconsejó bien, o es que era más de carácter práctico y sensato a lo Javi Alonso, o ambas cosas.









MANOLO SANCHÍS, EL HIJO SUPERÓ AL PADRE


Manolo Sanchís, Real Madrid




amoelfutboldeantes.blogspot.com


----------



## qbit (18 Jun 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Hala Madrid y perdón por el tochaco.



La próxima vez que pidas perdón por un mensaje tan bueno te voy a arrear 2 collejas que vas a ver las estrellas.


----------



## qbit (18 Jun 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Gales es una selección modesta; aparte de Bale, tiene a dos o tres jugadores de nivel digamos top y para de contar. Con esos mimbres, están ya casi en octavos. Eso tiene su mérito.



Es un equipo humilde que juega para él y lo rentabilizan.


----------



## The number of de beast (18 Jun 2021)

qbit dijo:


> ¿No conocistes a Fernando Hierro? Eran distintos y es absurdo compararlos y decir cuál fue mejor, pero sí es interesante comentar las cualidades de cada cual. A Sergio Ramos le conoce todo el mundo, así que falta mencionar algo de Hierro: Era como su apellido, sobrio, serio, con mala hostia e intimidante con los rivales, bien de cabeza, y una grandísima virtud que tenía era la de hacer pases largos y precisos que Raúl y otros goleadores aprovecharon en el Real Madrid y la selección.



Aunque vaya contra corriente, si yo tengo que elegir me quedo sin dudarlo con un Hierro de parecido palmarés y trayectoria pero que no se auto expulsaba en la mitad de los Madrid-Barsa- como si ha hecho la leyenda sevillana al que algunos venden como el mejor de la historia. Que eso también ha pasado y se suele olvidar oportunamente.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (18 Jun 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Aunque vaya contra corriente, si yo tengo que elegir me quedo sin dudarlo con un Hierro de parecido palmarés y trayectoria pero que no se auto expulsaba en la mitad de los Madrid-Barsa- como si ha hecho la leyenda sevillana al que algunos venden como el mejor de la historia. Que eso también ha pasado y se suele olvidar oportunamente.



Yo también.


----------



## cebollo (18 Jun 2021)

Comparando el Real Madrid de tres Champions en 5 años (1998-2002) con el de 4 Champions en 5 años (2014-2018) para mi Hierro mejor que Ramos, Roberto Carlos mejor que Marcelo, Redondo mejor que Casemiro.

La diferencia grande está en la delantera porque la BBC es incomparable. Cristiano es mejor que Raúl, Benzema que Morientes y Bale tiene más gol que Figo.

Kroos y Modric no llegan al nivel de Zidane pero son mejores que Seedorf o Mcmanaman

Emparejamientos para mi igualados Panucci/Arbeloa, Salgado/Carvajal, Isco/Guti, Casillas/Navas.

La diferencia de preparación física y de exigencia atlética se nota muchísimo en algunas comparaciones (Cristiano/Raúl, Varane/Helguera).


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (18 Jun 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues si se va al Manchester, va a ser el primer jugador bueno que tengan desde Ronaldo.



Quizás se reencuentran allí, Allegri no quiere a Cristiano y tanto élcomo el United queren vivir una segunda etapa. Comentan un intercambio por Pogba.








Este es el ofertón millonario del Manchester United a Cristiano Ronaldo


El club inglés parece dispuesto a tirar la casa por la ventana para que el portugués regrese a la Premier




www.larazon.es


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (18 Jun 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Kroos y Modric no llegan al nivel de Zidane pero son mejores que Seedorf o Mcmanaman



Zidane era una maravilla sobre el campo pero el medio campo de las "4 de 5" con Modric, Kroos y Casemiro tuvo una solidez y una capacidad de transición de lo defensivo a lo ofensivo y viceversa que el Madrid de los Galácticos no pudo ni siquiera soñar.

Y entre otras cosas por eso los Galácticos Zidane y Figo sólo ganaron una Champions. Las otras dos fueron anteriores a Florentino y se encuadrarían en la "Quinta del Ferrari" originada con Capello, desarrollada al completo con Heynckes y continuada por Del Bosque: Raúl, Mijatovic, Morientes, Hierro, Redondo, Roberto Carlos...

Me empiezo a temer que Casemiro va a ser el gran olvidado de ese Real Madrid absolutamente histórico. No lo digo por tu post: se nota en el aire.


----------



## Manero (18 Jun 2021)

Con Sergio Ramos ya tenemos a otra leyenda más del Madrid que sale por la puerta de atrás con Florentino, y la lista es larga con Hierro, Raúl, Casillas, Cristiano o Zidane. Y tirando aún más atrás me vienen a la cabeza otros como Del Bosque, Redondo o Di Stefano que acabaron igual.

Pero en cambio alguien como Arbeloa acabó su carrera en el Madrid a hombros y por la puerta grande. Deben ser cosas del señorío del Madrid.


----------



## Satori (18 Jun 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Aunque vaya contra corriente, si yo tengo que elegir me quedo sin dudarlo con un Hierro de parecido palmarés y trayectoria pero que no se auto expulsaba en la mitad de los Madrid-Barsa- como si ha hecho la leyenda sevillana al que algunos venden como el mejor de la historia. Que eso también ha pasado y se suele olvidar oportunamente.



Hombre, es que Hierro sacudía estopa cosa mala y no le pitaban ni faltas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Jun 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Con Sergio Ramos ya tenemos a otra leyenda más del Madrid que sale por la puerta de atrás con Florentino, y la lista es larga con Hierro, Raúl, Casillas, Cristiano o Zidane. Y tirando aún más atrás me vienen a la cabeza otros como Del Bosque, Redondo o Di Stefano que acabaron igual.
> 
> Pero en cambio alguien como Arbeloa acabó su carrera en el Madrid a hombros y por la puerta grande. Deben ser cosas del señorío del Madrid.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 688858




Lo que no es normal es que esta gente se piense que con 36 años puede ganar lo mismo y ser titular en un equipo de primer orden, son pesos que hay que quitarse de encima, no olvidemos que se les a pagado muy bien por jugar a fútbol, que no han descubierto la cura para ninguna enfermedad, han entretenido a la gente y se les ha pagado muy bien, más de lo que tú y yo ganaremos en 1000 vidas, ahora ya no sirven así que a tomar por culo y a otra cosa.

Que quieres que ramos con 40 siguiera jugando de central en el Madrid cuando ahora mismo cualquier mamadou de 20 años le gana en velocidad, y entonces a hacer como con Raúl y casetas si se quieren ir que encima había que pagarles las fichas en sus nuevos equipos.

Esta todo el planeta rebajandose salarios y habiendo despidos, entendiendo que las cosas cambian y el tío este que será todo lo bueno central que queramos pero que no tiene ni la eso exigiendo por encima de sus posibilidades.
Ahora tendrá que ganar lo que le ofrecía el Madrid no en un año si no que jugando dos años y encima en otro país, que viendo cómo se desenvuelve este elemento no creo que le haga mucha gracia.


El Florencio ha hecho lo que tenía que hacer, Raúl llevaba años arrastrándose por el campo y quería seguir siendo titular, hubo que pagarle la ficha en el schalke, el casetas llevaba 3 años sin parar nada y quería ser titular, hubo que pagarle la ficha en el Oporto, ambos creando problemas filtrando cosas a la prensa, el Florencio aprendió y mando a Pepe a tomar por culo, con Cristiano saco lo mismo que costó su fichaje cuando pedía un aumento de sueldo y este los pedía cada dos años, que estaba triste decía el hijo de puta bañado en millones, y con ramos también a tomar por culo.
Por no hablar de otros casos como el de di María tocándose literalmente las pelotas para pedir más dinero, pues a tomar por culo también, Ozil ya no corría una mierda pero la ficha la cobraba igual, pues a tomar por culo también.

Gestión de 10 del Florencio.


La era del mamadou a comenzado.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 Jun 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Con Sergio Ramos ya tenemos a otra leyenda más del Madrid que sale por la puerta de atrás con Florentino, y la lista es larga con Hierro, Raúl, Casillas, Cristiano o Zidane. Y tirando aún más atrás me vienen a la cabeza otros como Del Bosque, Redondo o Di Stefano que acabaron igual.
> 
> Pero en cambio alguien como Arbeloa acabó su carrera en el Madrid a hombros y por la puerta grande. Deben ser cosas del señorío del Madrid.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 688858



A lo mejor influye en las despedidas de ambos que uno, con sus limitaciones tecnicas, lo dio todo por el club, lo denfendio y nunca echo un pulso a la institucion y el otro no ha dudado en especular con su marcha cada vez que ha querido un aumento millonario.

Por mucho humo que quieran vender la aficion no olvida ciertos gestos y seguro que la directiva tampoco.

Por cierto, como os jode a los antimadridistas figuras como Alvaro Arbeloa, la extension de Mourinho en el campo.

Ole tus cojones Arbeloa, cuanto mas os molesta mas me gusta. Abajo los topos traidores y abajo el pseudo caballero del bosque. Y las estrellitas analfabetas que traten de extorsionar al club cada 2×3, gracias por los servicios y adios.


----------



## Woden (18 Jun 2021)

Yo creo que habría que traer a Koundé.
Así tendríamos dos centrales mamadous con peinado de medio cráneo patrás que eso da empaque de negritud y acongoja al oponente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Jun 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Yo creo que habría que traer a Koundé.
> Así tendríamos dos centrales mamadous con peinado de medio cráneo patrás que eso da empaque de negritud y acongoja al oponente.




Ese es el futuro mamadous por doquier.


----------



## Woden (18 Jun 2021)

Pero en la delantera yo quiero pura raza aria: HAALAND.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Jun 2021)

Menuda tela los catalufos, no saben cómo deshacerse de la ficha del Mesías y ahora fichan a otro pancho jubilado que desde hace 3 años era suplente en el City y que su profesión actual es jugar a videojuegos con sillas de colorines, vamos a asistir a los años más oscuros del barcelona, mamadous de medio pelo vendiendo droga en el camp Mou y violando turistas.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (18 Jun 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Con Sergio Ramos ya tenemos a otra leyenda más del Madrid que sale por la puerta de atrás con Florentino, y la lista es larga con Hierro, Raúl, Casillas, Cristiano o Zidane. Y tirando aún más atrás me vienen a la cabeza otros como Del Bosque, Redondo o Di Stefano que acabaron igual.
> 
> Pero en cambio alguien como Arbeloa acabó su carrera en el Madrid a hombros y por la puerta grande. Deben ser cosas del señorío del Madrid.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 688858



Gran post, bonitas fotos, pero Arbeloa acabó su carrera en el West Ham.

No lo sabes porque se fue de motu proprio sin hacer ruido cuando comprendió que ya no daba el nivel para el Madrid.

O sea, que en tu ignorancia nos estás dando la razón.


----------



## cebollo (18 Jun 2021)

Por estética la comparación natural es Redondo con Xabi Alonso y Casemiro desaparece. 

Para mi con el ritmo actual el jugador que desaparece es Helguera. Hoy sería suplente del Levante. 

En los 90 hubiera sido una gran estrella James. Por calidad y disparo es una barbaridad de jugador. 

Visto en retrospectiva yo noto claramente que en unos pocos años se pasa de Cannavaro, Gago, Van der Baart, Raul a Pepe, Ozil, Di Maria, Cristiano... hay un salto de calidad física brutal y el equipo empieza a jugar a cámara rápida. 

Mourinho acelera al equipo y en los últimos años Zidane lo ha ralentizado con Kroos- Modric- Benzema y su calidad a cámara lenta. 

Adoramos a Valverde porque es otro ritmo.


----------



## Manero (18 Jun 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> A lo mejor influye en las despedidas de ambos que uno, con sus limitaciones tecnicas, lo dio todo por el club, lo denfendio y nunca echo un pulso a la institucion y el otro no ha dudado en especular con su marcha cada vez que ha querido un aumento millonario.
> 
> Por mucho humo que quieran vender la aficion no olvida ciertos gestos y seguro que la directiva tampoco.
> 
> ...



Vale que Ramos se ha buscado acabar mal, en otros casos no lo tengo tan claro. Pero entenderas que visto desde fuera resulta sorprendente y hasta gracioso ver a un cono como Arbeloa manteado por sus compañeros y ovacionado por el Bernabéu, y en cambio otros como estos dos que son leyendas no solo del Madrid sino del fútbol mundial salir del Madrid así.







loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Gran post, bonitas fotos, pero Arbeloa acabó su carrera en el West Ham.
> 
> No lo sabes porque se fue de motu proprio sin hacer ruido cuando comprendió que ya no daba el nivel para el Madrid.
> 
> O sea, que en tu ignorancia nos estás dando la razón.



Me refería a que Arbeloa acabó su carrera en el Madrid así, no que se retirase en el Madrid. Ya se que acabo chupando banquillo en Inglaterra como buen cono que era.

Tampoco Raúl ni Casillas se retiraron en el Madrid, y Ramos también seguirá su carrera en alguna parte.


----------



## Andr3ws (18 Jun 2021)

Hablemos un poco de futuro.

¿Que posibilidades tiene Reinier en estar en la plantilla, mirando a 22-23? Yo a este tio espero verle de blanco haciendo cosas grandes.
¿Y Kubo y Odegaard?
¿Veís margen de mejora en Vinicius y Rodrygo?

Es hora de que estos chavales empiecen a ganar galones y den un paso adelante. Los Asensios y L. Vazquez no los veo siendo finalmente lo que parecía que podían estar llamados a ser tiempo atrás.


----------



## Woden (18 Jun 2021)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Hablemos un poco de futuro.
> 
> ¿Que posibilidades tiene Reinier en estar en la plantilla, mirando a 22-23? Yo a este tio espero verle de blanco haciendo cosas grandes.
> ¿Y Kubo y Odegaard?
> ...



No he visto a Reinier y no sé decirte, pero lo que lleva en Europa no invita al optimismo.
A Kubo no termino de verlo en el Madrid, pero a ver si este año por fin tiene continuidad en una cesión y terminamos de saber si vale o no vale.
Para Odegaard llegó el momento de la verdad, o demuestra que vale o ya marcha a tomar por culo.
A Vinicius no le veo margen de mejora, sinceramente, creo que no tiene nivel para el Madrid. Así pues, vender.
Rodrygo, en cambio, creo que sí lo tiene, pero necesita continuidad y trabajar su físico.
Asensio debería ser vendido pero ya, antes de que se devalúe más. Puesto que ya ha quedado claro que es un mingafría sin testosterona suficiente para el Madrid.
Lucas Váter no debería haber renovado.


----------



## cebollo (18 Jun 2021)

Os recuerdo que cuando salen del Madrid Hierro, Pepe, Del Bosque y muchos otros ell argumento favorito del antimadridismo es que no hay despedida formal ni foto con los trofeos ni con la famiilia ni va el presidente....


Ayer hay todo eso y siguen atacando. No hay unos argumentos que articulen el discurso. Hay un odio de frustrados que la tienen pequeña (la sala de trofeos) y las excusas se improvisan sobre la marcha.


----------



## JimTonic (18 Jun 2021)

yo es que creo, y mas oyendo todos los comentarios de ayer en las radios, y nadie habla del tema, que aqui lo que ha pasado es que tenian ofreciendo a Ramos a varios clubs para cobrar la prima de fichaje como ha cobrado Alaba

Una vez que la rodilla estaba rota y nadie le iba a fichar volvieron al real madrid hace 3 semanas y el Florentino les dijo que no. Lo que querian no eran los millones de otro sueldo nadie les iba a pgar ni 10 millones, lo que querian era una prima de fichaje para ir a un equipo y no a otro, y se les ha jodido el invento


1) el rene empieza a ofrecer al hermano Sergio ramos a varios clubs buenos de europa a finales del año pasado. Si quieres que vaya a tu club y no al de al lado quiero una prima de fichaje de 20-30 millones. Comienza la maquinaria periodistica Pro Ramos como el mejor central del mundo

2) Un par de clubs empiezan llaman al Florentino y le comentan lo que pasa. En esta empieza el calvario de Ramos. Florentino dibuja la jugada en su cabeza, le dice de renovar cuando sabe que le va a decir que no

3) A ramos se le ofrece renovar primer un años y una rebaja del 10%

4) Ramos rechaza la oferta

5) se le ofrece 2 temporadas y una rebaja del 10%

6) ramos rechaza la oferta

7) Florentino se descojona porque se quita un lastre que ha estado malmetiendo en la plantilla (ayer dijeron que llamó hasta al capitan del equipo de baloncesto para que no aceptara la rebaja del 10%), porque saben que si ahorran ese 10% pueden fichar a otro central y el no puede presionar y hacerse el martir

8) LLega el 31 d emarzo y caduca la oferta, en ese momento Ramos sigue negociando su prima de fichaje y prostituyendose por los clubs de europs

9) Los clubs escamados de porque no juegan le piden una prueba de que estan en condiciones para continuar con la puja. El obliga a Luis Enrique a ponerlo, se rompe

10) los clubs retiran su oferta y en ese momento Ramos se da cuenta que es un cadaver andante

11) presiona para que le pongan en las semifinales y todo el mundo ve que la rodilla no responde

12) ramos dice que acepta la oferta que caduco hace 3 meses

13) Florentino dice que no, pero porque queria cargarselo desde septiembre. La operacion "Ramos fuera" ha dado sus resultados y el pobre ni se ha enterado, el mismo ha tejido la propia soga con la que se ha ahorcado.



A mi me parece cojonudo como lo ha hecho Florentino, sibilino y mortal, eso es un presidente. Y se nota que ha aprendido


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 Jun 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Vale que Ramos se ha buscado acabar mal, en otros casos no lo tengo tan claro. Pero entenderas que visto desde fuera resulta sorprendente y hasta gracioso ver a un cono como Arbeloa manteado por sus compañeros y ovacionado por el Bernabéu, y en cambio otros como estos dos que son leyendas no solo del Madrid sino del fútbol mundial salir del Madrid así.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 688930
> Ver archivo adjunto 688931
> ...



Insisto. Mas alla de lo que han brillado un futbolista y otro hay un factor humano que los diferencia. 
Casillas ademas de haber llegado a lo mas alto fue capaz de traicionar a su entrenador y al proyecto deportivo en el que estaba involucrado el grueso de la plantillaba cambio de alargar su titularidad, a cambio de protagonismo. 
Eso a nivel humano dice mucho malo de el, y mucha gente no lo perdonamos. Con analfaramos pasa algo parecido. Para mi no es tan grave lo del sevillano pero merece ser tratado como alguien que realizo un servicio y cobro por el y de la misma forma que el miro por su culo extorsionando al club veo justo y logico que el club retire su oferta cuando al club le convenga porque Ramos, a diferencia del Cono, trato de ir de listo.

No se trata de calidad tecnica o solo de eso, tambien calidad humana. En cualquier caso por mucha mierda que quiera vender el antimadridismo, no tengo constancia de que el club haya dejado tirado a algun jugador syto en un aeropuerto extranjero, como si lo hizo el club del seny con uno de la plantilla de baloncesto.

Perdon por el ladrillaco


----------



## artemis (18 Jun 2021)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Hablemos un poco de futuro.
> 
> ¿Que posibilidades tiene Reinier en estar en la plantilla, mirando a 22-23? Yo a este tio espero verle de blanco haciendo cosas grandes.
> ¿Y Kubo y Odegaard?
> ...



Reinier?' jajajajaja, tu sabes que solo ha jugado 14 partidos en la liga alemana??? es otro pluff a sumar a Ficticius, Rodrygo, Ausencio ect ect ect


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Jun 2021)

Woden dijo:


> No he visto a Reinier y no sé decirte, pero lo que lleva en Europa no invita al optimismo.
> A Kubo no termino de verlo en el Madrid, pero a ver si este año por fin tiene continuidad en una cesión y terminamos de saber si vale o no vale.
> Para Odegaard llegó el momento de la verdad, o demuestra que vale o ya marcha a tomar por culo.
> A Vinicius no le veo margen de mejora, sinceramente, creo que no tiene nivel para el Madrid. Así pues, vender.
> ...





El problema de kubo , es que es bueno pero a los chinitos desde pequeño les hinchan a arroz y nada de pollo o carne y el resultado es que físicamente son una mierda, si a eso le sumas que ven porno pixelado lo cual es antinatural a la hora de jugar pues tiene miedo porque piensa que los penes pixelados le van a atacar.

Ficticios es malo de cojones, además es muy feo el hijo de puta así que despídete de contratos publicitarios, así que ha tomar por culo.

Odegasio, el chaval parece que tiene clase pero si no aprovecha de una puta vez alguna oportunidad pues a tomar por culo, además es sarasa.


Lucas Water es un misterio que haya llegado a futbolista profesional, tiene cara de que le gustan los maromos, posiblemente sea la puta del vestuario, porque otra explicación no tiene.


Marcelo, otro, que se haga fotos con las copas, llore un poco y a tomar por culo.


Isco es bueno de cojones, pero es un puto obeso mórbido que no tiene pinta de que adelgace, si se lo tomara en serio aún es joven pero encima su novia es una roja emponderada así que a tomar por culo también.

Bale, cojo y lesionado hace más que todos estos matados de la lista, yo le dejaría el año que le queda en el Madrid, después que se vaya a meterse palos de golf por el culo.

Kroos, Modric y el negro del centro del campo son innegociables a no ser que se traiga alguien para ese puesto y se pueda jubilar a alguien.


Ausencio, es, a sido y será un paquete toda su vida el ojo torcido este, a tomar por culo también.


Benzema está mayor pero está jugando bien, un año más, lo que se tarde en buscar un delantero de condiciones y luego que se vaya a tener juicios por irse e putas a una mezquita.

A estas bajas le sumamos la llegada del mbappe ese o como coño se escriba y rastreamos el mercado de mamadous y ya tenemos otras cinco copas de Europa, antes de que legalicen que en el fútbol pueden jugar equipos de mujeres y travestis la Champions.

Hazard, que se vaya a comer Donuts a Bélgica.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 Jun 2021)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Hablemos un poco de futuro.
> 
> ¿Que posibilidades tiene Reinier en estar en la plantilla, mirando a 22-23? Yo a este tio espero verle de blanco haciendo cosas grandes.
> ¿Y Kubo y Odegaard?
> ...



Odegaard si lo veo dando un paso adelante y a Rodrygo quizas tambien. Sobre Kubo , le doy menos opciones porque tengo la sensacion de que Carletto no le dara chance.

De Negricius no espero ninguna mejora. Pufo premium solo comparable a Rambo Petkovic a Elvir Balic o Flavio Concienciao


----------



## loquehayqueoir (18 Jun 2021)

Woden dijo:


> No he visto a Reinier y no sé decirte, pero lo que lleva en Europa no invita al optimismo.
> A Kubo no termino de verlo en el Madrid, pero a ver si este año por fin tiene continuidad en una cesión y terminamos de saber si vale o no vale.
> Para Odegaard llegó el momento de la verdad, o demuestra que vale o ya marcha a tomar por culo.
> A Vinicius no le veo margen de mejora, sinceramente, creo que no tiene nivel para el Madrid. Así pues, vender.
> ...



En general, el problema es que ZZ ha distorsionado mucho lo que esperamos de los jóvenes, porque no hacía ningún esfuerzo por tutelarlos, salvo quizás a Valverde. Dejar a Vinicius en el banquillo durante media temporada, luego ponerlo para que te arregle 5 partidos cuando te juegas la temporada, y como recompensa ponerlo de lateral derecho en unas semis de Champions es de madrastra de Cenicienta, no me jodas. Lo mismo con Valverde en Anfield, lo que pasa es que el uruguayo tiene cojones de uruguayo.

En un grupo de trabajo no disfuncional, no ya sea un equipo de fútbol o de reponedores de supermercado, los marrones se los comen los veteranos, se respeta la experiencia y la especialización (por ejemplo, el lateral derecho es Odriozola, no Vinicius) y los jóvenes/nuevos hacen lo que les corresponde hasta que cogen soltura para hacer otras cosas.

Todo eso ZZ se lo ha pasado por el forro. Me ilusiona tener un entrenador que no lo haga, aunque no ganemos nada.


----------



## Andr3ws (18 Jun 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Odegaard si lo veo dando un paso adelante y a Rodrygo quizas tambien. Sobre Kubo , le doy menos opciones porque tengo la sensacion de que Carletto no le dara chance.
> 
> De Negricius no espero ninguna mejora. Pufo premium solo comparable a Rambo Petkovic a *Elvir Balic* o Flavio Concienciao



Siempre me río cuando recuerdo el fichaje de Elvir Balic, escuchando el Larguero en la época, preguntaron por él.
"Describenos su juego....

y no recuerdo quien dijo, Es como Figo, pero más rápido. "

Los contertulios con el culo torcido... vaya pedazo de fichaje.

Luego vino la versión Paco, que acabo en el Rayo, Bolic.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (18 Jun 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Odegaard si lo veo dando un paso adelante y a Rodrygo quizas tambien. Sobre Kubo , le doy menos opciones porque tengo la sensacion de que Carletto no le dara chance.
> 
> De Negricius no espero ninguna mejora. Pufo premium solo comparable a Rambo Petkovic a Elvir Balic o Flavio Concienciao



Una cosa que no se suele saber es que Petkovic se fue de España a Brasil y tuvo allí una carrera larguísima y destacadísima. En el Salón de la Fama del Fútbol Brasileño sólo se ha incluido a cinco jugadores no brasileños, y Petkovic está entre ellos. La(s) liga(s) brasileñas no están al nivel de las de España o Inglaterra, pero a un jugador con esas referencias se lo debería poner a la altura de un Bebeto o un Mauro Silva, que nadie los llamaría pufos.

El problema es que Petkovic llegó al final de la carrera de Míchel y, hasta cierto punto, pensando que iba a ser el media punta/centrocampista ofensivo de referencia en un equipo en decadencia que tuvo muy malos años hasta que llegó Capello. Después, con Capello, ¿daba la talla para un Real Madrid con Seedorf, Roberto Carlos, Raúl, Suker? Probablemente tampoco. Pero era mejor que Gravesen. La bestia Baptista era otro jugadorazo que se estrelló en el Madrid no por culpa suya sino porque es un club muy difícil.


----------



## dcisneros (18 Jun 2021)

Año en blanco para los blancos. Hala mandriles, a mamarla.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (18 Jun 2021)

dcisneros dijo:


> Año en blanco para los blancos. Hala mandriles, a mamarla.



Huy cómo sufrooooo. Me consolaré viendo videos de la última vez que ganamos Copas de Europa de tres en tres. Qué pena que sean en blanco y negro.

Ah, no, coño, que son en HD 4K de hace un par de años. Y los últimos equipos que pudieron hacer algo comparable fueron el Ajax y el Bayern hace casi 50 años, que es un poco más tiempo, y pese a todo el Ajax aún vive de las rentas de eso...


----------



## dcisneros (18 Jun 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Huy cómo sufrooooo. Me consolaré viendo videos de la última vez que ganamos Copas de Europa de tres en tres. Qué pena que sean en blanco y negro.
> 
> Ah, no, coño, que son en HD 4K de hace un par de años. Y los últimos equipos que pudieron hacer algo comparable fueron el Ajax y el Bayern hace casi 50 años, que es un poco más tiempo, y pese a todo el Ajax aún vive de las rentas de eso...



Míralas con el VAR, merengue subnormal.


----------



## filets (18 Jun 2021)

Ya se que toca hablar de Sergio, pero este fin de semana es la asamblea de compromisarios del Varsa
Tienen que aprobar el prestamo de 500M de G&S (mas nudos a la soga al cuello) y lo importante para nosotros ..... unirse a la Super Liga
Solo por ser un proyecto de Florentino Perez estoy seguro de que van a votar NO.... y a ver que pasa entonces


----------



## loquehayqueoir (18 Jun 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> La bestia Baptista era otro jugadorazo que se estrelló en el Madrid no por culpa suya sino porque es un club muy difícil.



Dios me guarde de contradecir al Taliván, pero Baptista era un jugador normalito tirando a mediocre. Después del Madrid jugó en equipos buenillos y no hizo gran cosa. Tenía físico, instinto para llegar y un buen disparo, y con eso se puede hacer carrera, pero técnica y tácticamente era bastante paquete, ponerle de medio era entregar el centro del campo al contrario, ponerlo de media punta era como pulpo en garaje, y ponerlo de delantero era perder su factor sorpresa.

El que se merece un monumento es Monchi, que lleva 20 años haciéndonos creer que Baptista, Krychowiak, Poulsen, Lenglet o Kondogbia son buenos futbolistas.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (18 Jun 2021)

dcisneros dijo:


> Míralas con el VAR, merengue subnormal.



No, porque el VAR lo prefiero para mirar si los negros que se follan a tu madre en las páginas de maduras lo hacen con goma o sin goma. No necesitaría VAR si tu madre lo llevara un poco más limpito.


----------



## El primo del Adric (18 Jun 2021)




----------



## Tubiegah (18 Jun 2021)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 689136



El futuro del cluc en los despachos.


----------



## Satori (18 Jun 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> yo es que creo, y mas oyendo todos los comentarios de ayer en las radios, y nadie habla del tema, que aqui lo que ha pasado es que tenian ofreciendo a Ramos a varios clubs para cobrar la prima de fichaje como ha cobrado Alaba
> 
> Una vez que la rodilla estaba rota y nadie le iba a fichar volvieron al real madrid hace 3 semanas y el Florentino les dijo que no. Lo que querian no eran los millones de otro sueldo nadie les iba a pgar ni 10 millones, lo que querian era una prima de fichaje para ir a un equipo y no a otro, y se les ha jodido el invento
> 
> ...



Joder pues todo el "plan de Florentino" dependía de si Ramos se recuperaba o no de la rodilla....para ser un plan maquiavélico como el que pintas, tanto podría haber triunfado como fracasado.


----------



## JimTonic (18 Jun 2021)

Satori dijo:


> Joder pues todo el "plan de Florentino" dependía de si Ramos se recuperaba o no de la rodilla....para ser un plan maquiavélico como el que pintas, tanto podría haber triunfado como fracasado.



No, la rodilla viene después y es un plus. Florentino no lo quería y se lo quito en marzo. 

Si o hubiera habido rodilla rota por el medio simplemente ramos se hubiera ido a otro equipo con su prima de


----------



## spam (18 Jun 2021)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 689136



Buenas risas con "Al salir de clase", sí señor. Aunque recordaba a Elsa Pataky con más nariz que en esa foto...

PD: buenas pintas de parguela el de la izquierda, especialmente esos zapatos incalificables.


----------



## ccc (18 Jun 2021)

A ver, veo muchos comentarios, que si Odegaard, que si fulano,...

Ancelotti es un buen entrenador y a diferencia del calvo va a hacer cosas diferentes; tampoco tiene muchas opciones, las probara y despues eligira; 

Respecto a los jugadores,

- Odegaard va a jugar si o si y a diferencia de lo que cree la gente puede jugar en 3 posiciones: de mediapunta, de interior y de falso extremo derecho; su mejor version la tenemos en el partido contra el inter en italia: jugo de mediapunta, pero participo en la creacion del juego: el inter, a pesar de ser un equipo que presiona muy alto y muy bien, fue un juguete con Kroos, Modric y Odegaard: Si Odegaard hubiera jugado contra el Chelsea en vez del gordo de Marcelo, el resultado hubiera sido muy diferente, pero asi lo quiso el calvo cuando lo dejo en el banquillo 7 partidos seguidos y ni siquiera iba a jugar la copa.

- No creo que a Odriozola lo vendan, a no ser que el Bilbao ofrezca>15M por el. Jugador muy valido para abrir el campo y jugar contra equipos de media/baja tabla en la liga, en especial si Odegaard juega de extremo derecho. Ademas Lucas Vazquez no va a estar al nivel del anyo pasado.

- Respecto a Marcelo, quiza logren un acuerdo con el para largarlo, aunque pagarle el anyo que le queda en 2/3 anyos (o que se largue a otro equipo con un contrato por 2/3 anyos). 

- A Bale seguramente lo liquiden y seguramente le den algo del salario y poco mas: Me puedo imaginar que por 10M€ tienes su liquidacion y te ahorras por A por B los 25M€ de su ficha en el presupuesto.

- Mariano, Jovic: Uno de los 2 sobra: Mariano es una venta clara y creo que podria salir, pues aun puede firmar un contrato largo con su nuevo equipo (en otro caso, se puede comer los mocos en 2 anyos).

- Con Hazard no se, quizas Ancelotti saque lo mejor de el: La manera de jugar del madrid destroyer la definio el; tb puso a Di Maria de Interior y lo hizo con acierto, pues funciono.

No se, no me extranyaria que Carleto pudiera probar cosas tal como las siguientes :

------------------------------- Benzema ---------------------------------
---- Vinicius --------Hazard--------------- Odegaard ----- 
------------Alaba ---------- Modric ----------------- Valverde ------------------------
---------------- Mendy ------------- Militao ----------- Odriozola ----

Os puede son a cachondeo? Todo junto si, pero lo cierto es que hay variaciones que son correctas:

A Odegaard le haces jugar de falso extremo derecho y en verdad puede jugar entre lineas, pero tambien participar en la creacion del juego; por decirlo de alguna manera, no seria un Asensio (no haria de extremo) y no seria un Kroos (pues jugaria tb entre lineas). Como lo consigues? Pues sencillamente, con compensaciones.

A Alaba lo puedes subir al medio del campo y en mi opinion ganas en juego y no pierdes el trabajo defensivo de Casemiro (lo ha hecho en el Bayer): No me queda claro que Alaba juegue siempre de central izquierdo, ni tampoco que Mendy juegue de tipico lateral izquierdo estilo Roberto Carlos o Marcelo. 

A Vini le das muchisima banda derecha, pero tambien responsabilidad defensiva: Aqui la idea es que entre Vini, Alaba y Mendi se arreglen con la banda izquierda a nivel defensivo y que Alaba colabore en la creacion de juego.

Hazard queda de clasico media punta y al igual que Benzemalosolo jugaria en campo contrario y quedaria liberado de tareas defensivas: El resto incluido Odegaard tiene que guardar la posicion.

Mirad si el tio tienes posibilidades y eso que me he olvidado a tios como Kroos, Casemiro, Carvajal,....: Tambien puede intentar jugar con transiciones rapidas, pues con Odegaard, Rodrygo y Vini tiene los jugadores para ello: El problema es que con Benzemalo, el tortuga, no sabria que hacer.

Mil variaciones hay y el italiano no es tonto y tampoco cabezon, como el calvo que hemos tenido que sufrir.


----------



## Roedr (18 Jun 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> En cinco años es bastante posible que no le quede fama, dinero ni pibón.



tendrá fama, dine


qbit dijo:


> ¿No conocistes a Fernando Hierro? Eran distintos y es absurdo compararlos y decir cuál fue mejor, pero sí es interesante comentar las cualidades de cada cual. A Sergio Ramos le conoce todo el mundo, así que falta mencionar algo de Hierro: Era como su apellido, sobrio, serio, con mala hostia e intimidante con los rivales, bien de cabeza, y una grandísima virtud que tenía era la de hacer pases largos y precisos que Raúl y otros goleadores aprovecharon en el Real Madrid y la selección.



sí, es cierto, Hierro era también jugadorazo, pero la capacidad de Ramos de decidir partidos es única en un central.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (18 Jun 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El problema de kubo , es que es bueno pero a los chinitos desde pequeño les hinchan a arroz y nada de pollo o carne y el resultado es que físicamente son una mierda, si a eso le sumas que ven porno pixelado lo cual es antinatural a la hora de jugar pues tiene miedo porque piensa que los penes pixelados le van a atacar.
> 
> Ficticios es malo de cojones, además es muy feo el hijo de puta así que despídete de contratos publicitarios, así que ha tomar por culo.
> 
> ...




Ustec le hace ver a uno el mundo con ilusión...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (18 Jun 2021)

qbit dijo:


> ¿No conocistes a Fernando Hierro? Eran distintos y es absurdo compararlos y decir cuál fue mejor, pero sí es interesante comentar las cualidades de cada cual. A Sergio Ramos le conoce todo el mundo, así que falta mencionar algo de Hierro: Era como su apellido, sobrio, serio, con mala hostia e intimidante con los rivales, bien de cabeza, y una grandísima virtud que tenía era la de hacer pases largos y precisos que Raúl y otros goleadores aprovecharon en el Real Madrid y la selección.



Yo sí conocí a Hierro, de hecho empecé a ver fútbol en serio la temporada que le pusieron definitivamente de central (con Valdano, creo?). Era buenísimo, de lo mejor que he visto, pero Ramos ha sido una bestia parda, y ha estado un puntito por encima. Hierro con 35 años estaba herniado y hacía ya varias temporadas que había que montar todo el esquema defensivo del equipo para protegerlo. El otro día vi el mapa de calor de Ramos esta temporada y con 35 años abarcaba desde su área hasta pasado el medio campo. Sí, eran distintos, pero al final Ramos te daba más.

Lo de los pases largos es muy bonito, pero seguro que Ramos es capaz de darlos igual o mejor en un entrenamiento. El fútbol ha cambiado tanto desde 2003, sobre todo en presión y posicionamiento defensivos, que esos pases hoy en día te cuestan como poco un fuera de juego y como mucho un contraataque y un disgusto. En el equivalente de hoy en día, que es sacarla en corto rompiendo líneas y sin perderla, Ramos lleva años siendo de lo mejorcito del mundo también. 

Y añadir que se tiró 10 años jugando de central por el lado de Marcelo y CR7-- es muy difícil probar la alternativa ficticia, pero con un central que no fuera Ramos nos habrían cascado muchos más goles y Marcelo (y por ende el equipo) habrían atacado mucho peor y seguramente ganado mucho menos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Jun 2021)

Bueno pues ya me hecho mi paja de la tarde y ahora a ver el partido de los mamadous


----------



## Otrasvidas (18 Jun 2021)

La próxima temporada pinta a desastre total como la 2018-2019 como Tito Floren no se deje de gilipolleces y saque la chequera de una vez a relucir.


----------



## Otrasvidas (18 Jun 2021)

Yo estoy pasando un huevo de la Euro.No sé si habéis descubierto a alguien que pueda dar el nivel.


----------



## Roedr (18 Jun 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> yo es que creo, y mas oyendo todos los comentarios de ayer en las radios, y nadie habla del tema, que aqui lo que ha pasado es que tenian ofreciendo a Ramos a varios clubs para cobrar la prima de fichaje como ha cobrado Alaba
> 
> Una vez que la rodilla estaba rota y nadie le iba a fichar volvieron al real madrid hace 3 semanas y el Florentino les dijo que no. Lo que querian no eran los millones de otro sueldo nadie les iba a pgar ni 10 millones, lo que querian era una prima de fichaje para ir a un equipo y no a otro, y se les ha jodido el invento
> 
> ...



No sé si ha sido así, pero es un gran resumen ;-)


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Jun 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> No sé si ha sido así, pero es un gran resumen ;-)



Hostia 20 millones de prima por ficharle libre, más 12 millones cada año durante dos años, jajajaajajajaja que se cree Maradona, menuda tela.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (19 Jun 2021)

Sobre los jóvenes: 
-Ojalá me equivoque y me calle la boca, seré el primero en aceptarlo y alegrarme, pero creo que Odegaard no es mediocentro para el Madrid (ni, mucho menos, extremo). Es un buen futbolista, sin más. 
-Kubo tampoco lo es. 
-Brahim tampoco lo es
-Vinicius no a pasar nunca de ser un suplente que usar como revulsivo. Yo me lo quedaba, pero no va a llegar más lejos. 
-Rodrygo y Reinier, por el contrario, me parecen muy interesantes y creo que al final van a acabar asentándose en el 11 titular.


----------



## qbit (19 Jun 2021)

dcisneros dijo:


> Año en blanco para los blancos. Hala mandriles, a mamarla.



Lo que habéis sufrido los antimadridistas. Tras expoliar y esquilmar Europa, ya parecía que el Madrid entraba en una etapa de transición en la que no iba a ganar nada, y va y gana la liga la temporada anterior, volviendo vuestras pesadillas. Por eso esta temporada, que el Madrid no ha ganado nada, andáis saltando alborozados cuando nosotros estamos bastante tranquilos porque todavía nos dura la borrachera de títulos y ya vamos atisbando en el horizonte que traen otro cargamento los nuevos.


----------



## qbit (19 Jun 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo sí conocí a Hierro, de hecho empecé a ver fútbol en serio la temporada que le pusieron definitivamente de central (con Valdano, creo?). Era buenísimo, de lo mejor que he visto, pero Ramos ha sido una bestia parda, y ha estado un puntito por encima. Hierro con 35 años estaba herniado y hacía ya varias temporadas que había que montar todo el esquema defensivo del equipo para protegerlo. El otro día vi el mapa de calor de Ramos esta temporada y con 35 años abarcaba desde su área hasta pasado el medio campo. Sí, eran distintos, pero al final Ramos te daba más.



Los tratamientos médicos de hoy en día no son los de esa época.

Hierro pertenece a una época más elegante, sin tatuajes, peinados de mamarracho ni pinta de anormal.



loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lo de los pases largos es muy bonito, pero seguro que Ramos es capaz de darlos igual o mejor en un entrenamiento. El fútbol ha cambiado tanto desde 2003, sobre todo en presión y posicionamiento defensivos, que esos pases hoy en día te cuestan como poco un fuera de juego y como mucho un contraataque y un disgusto. En el equivalente de hoy en día, que es sacarla en corto rompiendo líneas y sin perderla, Ramos lleva años siendo de lo mejorcito del mundo también.



No es capaz de dar esos pases de Hierro porque no es lo suyo, sino que Ramos es más físico que Hierro y Hierro más técnico. Los defensas más técnicos evolucionan con la edad hacia la posición de centrocampista, como el que mencioné el otro día, Sanchís, o pueden jugar ahí, como hizo Hierro si hacía falta (en la selección a veces). Gente como Ramos si baja el físico, adiós, que es lo que ha hecho el club, como ha explicado @JimTonic pues tiene ya 35 añazos.

Cierto entrenador dijo que el fútbol es un juego de pases, y lo ideal es tener al que da el pase al hueco y que se compenetre con los compañeros para que acudan a ese hueco. En la Quinta del Buitre en alguna entrevista los futbolistas decían que les costó 1 temporada o quizá más en compenetrarse y "jugar de memoria". Gente que daba grandes pases del pasado: Hierro que llama la atención por hacerlo tan desde atrás. Figo. Míchel. Javi Alonso. Zidane. Xavi. Iniesta. Pero hoy en día lo que se lleva es más físico. Los entrenadores prefieren perder esa precisión a cambio de tener más fuerza. Piensan que lo que ganan compensa lo que pierden, y tienen razón, porque el fútbol es muy cansado. El campo es muy grande y los partidos duran mucho, así que es normal la tendencia hacia más físico y más fealdad y menos arte en el fútbol.

Por eso, el debate que hubo hace varias semanas sobre que el fútbol estaba en decadencia y qué medidas se podrían tomar para remediarlo, que surgió cuando Florentino presentó la Superliga en TV y lo dijo, me hace pensar que para que el fútbol sea menos bruticie y más técnico y artístico, que los partidos duren menos y/o que se jueguen en campos más pequeños, para que los futbolistas más físicos pierdan protagonismo.



loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Y añadir que se tiró 10 años jugando de central por el lado de Marcelo y CR7-- es muy difícil probar la alternativa ficticia, pero con un central que no fuera Ramos nos habrían cascado muchos más goles y Marcelo (y por ende el equipo) habrían atacado mucho peor y seguramente ganado mucho menos.



Ramos con frecuencia por ir de sobrado la ha cagado unas cuantas veces, eh, dejando la defensa desguarnecida, con todos los aficionados echando sapos y culebras por la boca contra Ramos, cosa que no hacen otros defensas centrales como Hierro que se dedicaban a mantener la posición. Pero como metió el cabezado famoso contra el Pateti más otros goles decisivos en finales de partido pues se le perdonan. Pero recordad la eliminación contra el Bayern al fallar el penalty, que luego se puso serio y dejó de hacer el gilipollas tirando los penalties a lo seguro (si es que un penalty en esas circunstancias se puede tirar con algo de seguridad).

Hierro también metió goles decisivos. En la Eurocopa de Francia en la que España quedó subcampeonna, en la primera fase eliminamos a Alemania en el último partido del grupo. Alemania estuvo todo el partido atacando y estrellándose contra la defensa, y en la última jugada metió gol Hierro, 1-0, y Alemania eliminada.  Y metió un golazo increíble en un partido de liga que me gustaría encontrar en vídeo y descargarlo, pero ni recuerdo qué partido fue. Sólo recuerdo que un alumno de mi clase, un culerdo indeseable, estaba bien escocido.


----------



## qbit (19 Jun 2021)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 689136



Una época más elegante sin duda, y más cándida. Igual en el cine. Pelis como Supermán 1, 2 y 3 ya no se hacen, o las mismas de Star Wars originales, que eran para toda la familia, y no esta loca huída hacia adelante de meter la mayor cantidad de propaganda orwelliana grotesca.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (19 Jun 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Una época más elegante sin duda, y más cándida. Igual en el cine. Pelis como Supermán 1, 2 y 3 ya no se hacen, o las mismas de Star Wars originales, que eran para toda la familia, y no esta loca huída hacia adelante de meter la mayor cantidad de propaganda orwelliana grotesca.




Y casi todos blancos y europeos, nada de hijos de África.


----------



## The number of de beast (19 Jun 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Ramos con frecuencia por ir de sobrado la ha cagado unas cuantas veces, eh, dejando la defensa desguarnecida, con todos los aficionados echando sapos y culebras por la boca contra Ramos, cosa que no hacen otros defensas centrales como Hierro que se dedicaban a mantener la posición. Pero como metió el cabezado famoso contra el Pateti más otros goles decisivos en finales de partido pues se le perdonan. Pero recordad la eliminación contra el Bayern al fallar el penalty, que luego se puso serio y dejó de hacer el gilipollas tirando los penalties a lo seguro (si es que un penalty en esas circunstancias se puede tirar con algo de seguridad).
> 
> Hierro también metió goles decisivos. En la Eurocopa de Francia en la que España quedó subcampeonna, en la primera fase eliminamos a Alemania en el último partido del grupo. Alemania estuvo todo el partido atacando y estrellándose contra la defensa, y en la última jugada metió gol Hierro, 1-0, y Alemania eliminada.  Y metió un golazo increíble en un partido de liga que me gustaría encontrar en vídeo y descargarlo, pero ni recuerdo qué partido fue. Sólo recuerdo que un alumno de mi clase, un culerdo indeseable, estaba bien escocido.



Te has liado con el torneo, Hierro todavía no existía en Francia-84, aquél fue Maceda. El que hizo Hierro fue en la clasificación para USA-94 eliminando a Dinamarca jugando en Sevilla con uno menos casi todo el partido. 

Si no es por un árbitro generoso España no pasa la semifinal de Sudáfrica contra Alemania ya que perdonó un penalti y expulsión a Ramos y un par de entradas que más que de jugador duro eran de defensor bastante cuestionable que llega tarde y mal al balón en muchas ocasiones.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 Jun 2021)

me da a mi que este año volveremos a tener un equipo de mierda. No habrá fichajes.

y mientras el farsa en la ruida total sigue trayendo jugadores..


----------



## filets (19 Jun 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> me da a mi que este año volveremos a tener un equipo de mierda. No habrá fichajes.
> 
> y mientras el farsa en la ruida total sigue trayendo jugadores..



Precisamente por eso esta en la ruina, porque con una deuda descomunal sigue fichando


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Jun 2021)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Jun 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Te has liado con el torneo, Hierro todavía no existía en Francia-84, aquél fue Maceda. El que hizo Hierro fue en la clasificación para USA-94 eliminando a Dinamarca jugando en Sevilla con uno menos casi todo el partido.
> 
> Si no es por un árbitro generoso España no pasa la semifinal de Sudáfrica contra Alemania ya que perdonó un penalti y expulsión a Ramos y un par de entradas que más que de jugador duro eran de defensor bastante cuestionable que llega tarde y mal al balón en muchas ocasiones.



que cojones si no paso nada ...de hecho mira que casualidad a ramos jamas le han expulsado con la seleccion...


----------



## cebollo (19 Jun 2021)

Esto da para hilo aparte pero el Real Madrid es un claro ejemplo de plan kalergi, genocidio blanco, marronizacion de la sociedad o como lo queráis llamar.

No hace tanto tiempo el Madri ganó una Champions con Hierro, Casillas, Helguera, Salgado, Raúl y Morientes. Makelele era claramente exótico.

La próxima temporada vamos a jugar habitualmente con Alaba, Militao, Mendy.

Desde siempre en el fútbol americano los fortachones y los velocistas son negros y el organizador listo y quarterback es un rubio con pecas. Eso ya pasa en el fútbol, basta ver una foto de Kroos, Odegaard o Modric y ya sabes que no son extremos ni centrales.

FIgo o Stoichkov eran los gitanos hace una generación y hoy serían los caucásico de la cámara de los Lores en muchos equipos.


----------



## Hannibal (19 Jun 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Sobre los jóvenes:
> -Ojalá me equivoque y me calle la boca, seré el primero en aceptarlo y alegrarme, pero creo que Odegaard no es mediocentro para el Madrid (ni, mucho menos, extremo). Es un buen futbolista, sin más.
> -Kubo tampoco lo es.
> -Brahim tampoco lo es
> ...



Si no te importa te voy a corregir en un par de cosas:
- Brahim y Odegaard creo que sí pueden ser interesantes. Quizá no titulares, pero tienen 21 y 22 años, y ya sabemos que en la media los jugadores siempre tardan un poco más en explotar. Hay ejemplos desde Xavi hasta Modric.

- Kubo y Vini coincido en que no van a ir a más. El primero por falta de físico y el segundo porque a diferencia de los medios que evolucionan con los años, el gol se tiene o no. Podría mejorar su visión de juego y dar más asistencias, pero ahí se acaba su margen de mejora.

- De Reinier no digo nada porque no le he visto.

- A Rodrygo le falta un puntito para ser titular fijo, aunque realmente debería serlo viendo su competencia (Ausencio, Vini, Hazard). Sólo Bale con buena motivación debería sentarle.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Jun 2021)

Yo no sé qué le veis a Rodrygo. Es Asensio en diestro, académicamente muy correcto, buen chico, disciplinado, pero con menos sangre que C3PO. 

Vinicius, con sus lagunas, por lo menos se rebela contra el mundo.

Y eso de que el gol no se entrena que se lo digan a Higuaín por ejemplo, que con la edad de Vinicius metió 2 goles en 19 partidos jugando de delantero de verdad. Tampoco tiene que meter 30 goles al año, con que meta 12-15 nos vale.


----------



## fachacine (19 Jun 2021)

Agradezco que aprovechando la salida de Ramos algunos reivindiquéis a uno de mis mayores ídolos, el inmenso Fernando Hierro. Respecto del resto, he de decir que si viene Mbappe y no se va Hazard podéis ir olvidandoos de Vinicius, yo ya estoy completamente desencantado con él, sus números en cuanto a goles son de vergüenza. Pero es un ídolo para los piperos y los Ronceros.


----------



## filets (19 Jun 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Agradezco que aprovechando la salida de Ramos algunos reivindiquéis a uno de mis mayores ídolos, el inmenso Fernando Hierro. Respecto del resto, he de decir que si viene Mbappe y no se va Hazard podéis ir olvidandoos de Vinicius, yo ya estoy completamente desencantado con él, sus números en cuanto a goles son de vergüenza. Pero es un ídolo para los piperos y los Ronceros.



Al menos Vinicius entrena y juega
Hazard solo come.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (19 Jun 2021)

Leyendo cosas sobre Puskas he encontrado de dónde viene lo de vikingos:

_“Real wanders through Europe as the Vikings once walked, destroying everything in its path”
(“El Real Madrid se pasea por Europa como antaño se paseaban los vikingos, arrasándolo todo a su paso”)_
The Times. 19 de mayo de 1960. Londres


----------



## ccc (19 Jun 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Sobre los jóvenes:
> -Ojalá me equivoque y me calle la boca, seré el primero en aceptarlo y alegrarme, pero creo que Odegaard no es mediocentro para el Madrid (ni, mucho menos, extremo). Es un buen futbolista, sin más.
> -Kubo tampoco lo es.
> -Brahim tampoco lo es
> ...




Tranquilo, ya te lo digo: Odegaard no es solo jugador para el madrid, sino que sera estrella en el madrid: Solo las lesiones y el esquema tactico nos pueden de privar de su talento: Odegaard necesita de tios como Vini, como Rodrygo como Mbappe, lo que no necesita son Benzemalos y Hazards, en ese caso su juego sufre, aunque da igual: El talento esta ahi.

Los fichajes del madrid son buenos, es cierto, que se han quedado atascados, pero eso es por culpa de ZZ: Espero que con Anceloti puedan progresar, mas que nada, porque los de arriba le han dicho que tiene que apostar por los jovenes, en otro caso, puerta. Y Anceloti va a obedecer; fijaros que ha pasado del problema de Ramos,....


----------



## ccc (19 Jun 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo sí conocí a Hierro, de hecho empecé a ver fútbol en serio la temporada que le pusieron definitivamente de central (con Valdano, creo?). Era buenísimo, de lo mejor que he visto, pero Ramos ha sido una bestia parda, y ha estado un puntito por encima. Hierro con 35 años estaba herniado y hacía ya varias temporadas que había que montar todo el esquema defensivo del equipo para protegerlo. El otro día vi el mapa de calor de Ramos esta temporada y con 35 años abarcaba desde su área hasta pasado el medio campo. Sí, eran distintos, pero al final Ramos te daba más.
> 
> Lo de los pases largos es muy bonito, pero seguro que Ramos es capaz de darlos igual o mejor en un entrenamiento. El fútbol ha cambiado tanto desde 2003, sobre todo en presión y posicionamiento defensivos, que esos pases hoy en día te cuestan como poco un fuera de juego y como mucho un contraataque y un disgusto. En el equivalente de hoy en día, que es sacarla en corto rompiendo líneas y sin perderla, Ramos lleva años siendo de lo mejorcito del mundo también.
> 
> Y añadir que se tiró 10 años jugando de central por el lado de Marcelo y CR7-- es muy difícil probar la alternativa ficticia, pero con un central que no fuera Ramos nos habrían cascado muchos más goles y Marcelo (y por ende el equipo) habrían atacado mucho peor y seguramente ganado mucho menos.



A ver, Ramos es leyenda, pero Hierro esta como minimo a su nivel:

1) Calidad: Aqui no hay ninguna duda, Hierro esta muy por encima: Ramos empezo de lateral, Hierro ha llegado a jugar en el medio del campo, haciendo mas de 15 goles alguna temporada (y no de penalty). Mucha mejor salida de pelota y los pases en largo a un nivel cercano al de Xavi Alonso.

2) Constancia: Aqui nuevamente Hierro esta a un nivel muy superior. Ramos, la mayoria de temporadas, ha tenido bajadas de rendimiento, cagadas que han costado partidos,...Hierro hasta cumplir los 30 anyos, era un jugador de gran regularidad y a un nivel de TOP 3 mundial en cada temporada. por otra parte, Hierro ha tirado del equipo de forma real del equipo en muchas temporadas (p.ej. cuando el Buitre y co eran autenticas remoras)

3) Titulos, aqui ha ganado bastante mas Ramos, pero no a nivel Real Madrid, estan a la par. La diferencia la tienes en la seleccion, que es lo que le ha dado mayor trascendencia a Ramos: 2 eurocopas y 1 mundial, mientras que Hierro nada de nada.

Para mi, Ramos es TOP-3 historico mundial, Sin embargo, Hierro no lo es; por que? Sencillo, a Hierro le faltan grandes titulos con la seleccion; sin embargo, para mi Hierro esta en un nivel bastante superior y en su momento era con diferencia el mejor defensa del mundo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Jun 2021)

ccc dijo:


> A ver, Ramos es leyenda, pero Hierro esta como minimo a su nivel:
> 
> 
> 2) Constancia: Aqui nuevamente Hierro esta a un nivel muy superior
> ...



A ver, lo de la constancia peca de recency bias. Te acuerdas de un error concreto de Ramos del año pasado, o de hace dos, o de hace cinco incluso, pero ni de coña te acuerdas de un error concreto de Hierro hace 25. Y si recuerdas los errores concretos, recuerda también los aciertos concretos, porque Ramos metió el gol más importante de la historia del Madrid desde Mijatovic, y en circunstancias digamos extremas.

Lo de los títulos, tienen las mismas ligas, pero Ramos tiene una Champions y una Copa más. Pero hay que recordar también que en la Champions de 2000 Hierro se perdió los cuartos contra el Bayern, las semis contra el Manchester (casi nada) y jugó 5 minutos literalmente testimoniales en la final.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Jun 2021)

Que hay de cierto de qué el mamadou martial a sido ofrecido al Madrid?.

Joder esperaba mamadous de más calidad.


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Jun 2021)

AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis dijo:


> Leyendo cosas sobre Puskas he encontrado de dónde viene lo de vikingos:
> 
> _“Real wanders through Europe as the Vikings once walked, destroying everything in its path”
> (“El Real Madrid se pasea por Europa como antaño se paseaban los vikingos, arrasándolo todo a su paso”)_
> The Times. 19 de mayo de 1960. Londres



Quenohombre, que era por Franco


----------



## ccc (19 Jun 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A ver, lo de la constancia peca de recency bias. Te acuerdas de un error concreto de Ramos del año pasado, o de hace dos, o de hace cinco incluso, pero ni de coña te acuerdas de un error concreto de Hierro hace 25. Y si recuerdas los errores concretos, recuerda también los aciertos concretos, porque Ramos metió el gol más importante de la historia del Madrid desde Mijatovic, y en circunstancias digamos extremas.
> 
> Lo de los títulos, tienen las mismas ligas, pero Ramos tiene una Champions y una Copa más. Pero hay que recordar también que en la Champions de 2000 Hierro se perdió los cuartos contra el Bayern, las semis contra el Manchester (casi nada) y jugó 5 minutos literalmente testimoniales en la final.



Tienes razon de que Ramos ha jugado las 2/3 ultimas temporadas con gran regularidad (no me refiero a esta ultima, of course), tambien podemos decir de que Ramos ha envejecido mejor que Hierro; sin embargo, yo me he tragado todos los partidos de ambos y te lo puedo asegurar: Hierro ha sido mucho mas constante que Ramos, pero que mucho mas (hasta los 30). A favor de Hierro, tambien hay que decir, que nunca tuvo a un Varane que le corregia la evidente falta de velocidad de Ramos; por que te crees que Ramos no tiene ofertas? Pues simplemente, porque para desplegar su juego, debe de tener un tio muy, muy rapido al lado. A eso se referia Varane, con lo de que ambos se complementan.

Hierro, a diferencia de Ramos, no tiene goles iconicos; sin embargo, el rol en el equipo en muchas fases fue muy superior al de Ramos; Ramos nunca ha llegado a tener la transcendencia de Ronaldo, ni ha tirado el solito del equipo y tampoco lo hizo el anyo pasado (tirar penalties no es ser relevante, demuestra mas bien otra cosa); Hierro si que lo hizo en el declive de la quinta del buitre; era regularmente el mejor del equipo y eso que tenia la prensa en contra, a diferencia del de Camas, al que como Casillas, lo han tratado de forma muy agradecida.

Y ambos fueron largados por la misma razon: Se crecian mas que el presidente y que el Real madrid y ambos se creian que debian ganar lo mismo con 35 anyos que con 28.


----------



## cebollo (19 Jun 2021)

Hierro jugó con Redondo, Milla, o Makelele. Ninguno de los tres era un gran pasador en largo. Sin Hierro no hay aperturas a las bandas a los laterales que suben, ni contraataques de Savio.

También tenía que multiplicarse para despejar de cabeza porque Redondo y Makelele no eran buenos en juego aéreo. 

Ramos lo ha tenido más fácil. Le han ayudado a sacar el balón pasadores de primera (Xabi Alonso, Kroos) y en el juego aéreo Casemiro ayuda muchisimo.

Hierro en su mejor momento llegó a ser tan brutalmente bueno que en un Real Madrid - Barcelona llegó a frenar a Ronaldo y a Figo jóvenes y pletóricos. Y con Secretario de lateral. Eso hoy equivale a frenar a Mbappe y a Haaland con Odriozola.


----------



## kirlov (19 Jun 2021)

Hala Madrid y nada más.



Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Xequinfumfa (19 Jun 2021)

ccc dijo:


> A ver, Ramos es leyenda, pero Hierro esta como minimo a su nivel:
> 
> 1) Calidad: Aqui no hay ninguna duda, Hierro esta muy por encima: Ramos empezo de lateral, Hierro ha llegado a jugar en el medio del campo, haciendo mas de 15 goles alguna temporada (y no de penalty). Mucha mejor salida de pelota y los pases en largo a un nivel cercano al de Xavi Alonso.
> 
> ...



Suscribo 100% tus palabras. Completamente de acuerdo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Jun 2021)

Ah y Ramos por supuesto que tiene ofertas, más de una y más de dos y seguramente más de 5, pero ninguna que le pague lo que pide y venga de un equipo Champions.


----------



## The number of de beast (19 Jun 2021)

ccc dijo:


> A ver, Ramos es leyenda, pero Hierro esta como minimo a su nivel:
> 
> 1) Calidad: Aqui no hay ninguna duda, Hierro esta muy por encima: Ramos empezo de lateral, Hierro ha llegado a jugar en el medio del campo, haciendo mas de 15 goles alguna temporada (y no de penalty). Mucha mejor salida de pelota y los pases en largo a un nivel cercano al de Xavi Alonso.
> 
> ...



Los títulos con la selección son algo accesorio, eso no significa que uno sea mejor que el otro ni mucho menos. Ramos no es más que un buen lateral entre 2008 y 2012 -época gloriosa de la selección- y el peso del juego de la selección lo llevan otros y no él. Con Hierro España hace el ridículo en Francia 98, en USA 94 nos largan con el famoso codazo del italiano a Luis Enrique, y lo de Corea -ahí Hierro es el capitán- ha quedado como el mayor atraco arbitral cometido en la historia de los mundiales. 

El de Camas creo que tampoco tiene mucho de qué presumir una vez que se retiraron los Iniesta, Xabi , Villa y compañía. eso en cuanto a los Mundiales, a las Eurocopas no les he hecho seguimiento para valorar a cada uno de ellos. 

Hierro es que es mucho Hierro.......  y el sevillano que duda cabe que ha hecho una carrera muy importante, pero me parece a mi que ahora se regalan carnets de "leyenda" con demasiada alegría con tanto programa "chiringuitero".









Los máximos goleadores de la selección española


La lista de los máximos goleadores de la selección española la encabeza el exazulgrana David Villa, con 59 tantos en 96 partidos




www.sport.es







*JUGADOR**TEMPORADAS**GOLES**PARTIDOS**PROMEDIO*David VILLA2005 - 201459960,61RAÚL González1996 - 2006441020,43FERNANDO TORRES2003 - 2014381100,35Fernando HIERRO1989 - 200229890,33Fernando MORIENTES1998 - 200727470,57Emilio BUTRAGUEÑO1984 - 199226690,38DAVID SILVA2006 - 2016261040,25Alfredo DI STÉFANO1957 - 196123310,74JULIO SALINAS1986 - 199622560,39MÍCHEL González1985 - 199221660,32Telmo ZARRA1945 - 195120201,00


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Jun 2021)

Hoy mpape no hizo gran cosa..ante la muralla magiar...


----------



## Hannibal (19 Jun 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo no sé qué le veis a Rodrygo. Es Asensio en diestro, académicamente muy correcto, buen chico, disciplinado, pero con menos sangre que C3PO.
> 
> Vinicius, con sus lagunas, por lo menos se rebela contra el mundo.
> 
> Y eso de que el gol no se entrena que se lo digan a Higuaín por ejemplo, que con la edad de Vinicius metió 2 goles en 19 partidos jugando de delantero de verdad. Tampoco tiene que meter 30 goles al año, con que meta 12-15 nos vale.



Pues mira, Rodrygo tiene 19 años y Asensio 25. Y si Asensio puede ser suplente en el Madrid, Rodrygo con más motivo, porque a poco que evolucione puede ser un jugador 12 de garantías, algo que estamos echando en falta bastante.

Tampoco he dicho antes que vaya a ser el nuevo Neymar y nos vaya a dar 4 Copauropas


----------



## ccc (19 Jun 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Los títulos con la selección son algo accesorio, eso no significa que uno sea mejor que el otro ni mucho menos. Ramos no es más que un buen lateral entre 2008 y 2012 -época gloriosa de la selección- y el peso del juego de la selección lo llevan otros y no él. Con Hierro España hace el ridículo en Francia 98, en USA 94 nos largan con el famoso codazo del italiano a Luis Enrique, y lo de Corea -ahí Hierro es el capitán- ha quedado como el mayor atraco arbitral cometido en la historia de los mundiales.
> 
> El de Camas creo que tampoco tiene mucho de qué presumir una vez que se retiraron los Iniesta, Xabi , Villa y compañía. eso en cuanto a los Mundiales, a las Eurocopas no les he hecho seguimiento para valorar a cada uno de ellos.
> 
> ...



A ver, lo que quiero decir, es que a esos niveles tambien tienes que ganar titulos con tu seleccion, para tener mas argumentos y Ramos los tiene. Ademas en la la ultima eurocopa era tb central.

Y por supuesto que los titulos no lo son todo, Pique y puyol participaron en ellos, tb tienen titulos individuales y no, son historia del BCN, pero no forman parte de los mejores defensores de siempre. 

Hierro, en mi opinion, a pesar de estar por encima de todos ellos, esta a un nivel historico como el Pique y el de Puyol. Ramos va mas alla de ellos, revasa a mitos como Beckenbauer y seguramente sea considerado durante muchos anyos como el mejor central del mundo.

Cuestion de gustos, pero que te quede claro, la gente siempre te compara y establece los parametros para que sus jugadores esten en la cima:

- Ramos: lider, salida de pelota, >10 anyos en el Top-5 de defensores mundiales, titulos a nivel de club, titulos a nivel de seleccion.
- Hierro: lider, salida de pelota, creacion de juego, >10 anyos en el Top-5 de defensores mundiales, titulos a nivel de club.
- Pujol: lider, >5 anyos en el Top-5 de defensores mundiales, titulos a nivel de club, titulos a niveles de seleccion.

Hasta puede haber tios que te metan a Van Dijk. Razonamiento? Mejor temporada que se le ha visto a un defensa en la historia del futbol.

Y que conste, por si no ha quedado claro, yo soy mas de Hierro, que de Ramos.


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Jun 2021)

Indiscutiblemente, hierro y Ramos forman parte del top 4 de centrales del Madric. Pero los dos primeros son Ciriaco y Quincoces, claramente además.


----------



## qbit (19 Jun 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Te has liado con el torneo, Hierro todavía no existía en Francia-84, aquél fue Maceda. El que hizo Hierro fue en la clasificación para USA-94 eliminando a Dinamarca jugando en Sevilla con uno menos casi todo el partido.



En efecto. Es curioso que defensas como Maceda, Hierro o Ramos hayan marcado goles decisivos al final de partidos importantes. ¿Por qué será? A lo mejor es porque llegan desde atrás y sorprenden al rival, cosa que no pueden hacer los delanteros o centrocampistas.


----------



## qbit (19 Jun 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Indiscutiblemente, hierro y Ramos forman parte del top 4 de centrales del Madric. Pero los dos primeros son Ciriaco y Quincoces, claramente además.



El segundo me suena pero ni de coña los he visto jugar. ¿Tú sí?


----------



## qbit (19 Jun 2021)

AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis dijo:


> Leyendo cosas sobre Puskas he encontrado de dónde viene lo de vikingos:
> 
> _“Real wanders through Europe as the Vikings once walked, destroying everything in its path”
> (“El Real Madrid se pasea por Europa como antaño se paseaban los vikingos, arrasándolo todo a su paso”)_
> The Times. 19 de mayo de 1960. Londres



Impagable información histórica.


Enlace donde viene:









Ferenc Puskás - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Jun 2021)

qbit dijo:


> El segundo me suena pero ni de coña los he visto jugar. ¿Tú sí?



Hay que consultar las hemerotecas y escuchar a nuestros mayores.
Ah, y Zamora mucho mejor que Casillas, Arconada y Zubizarreta juntos


----------



## qbit (19 Jun 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Ramos metió el gol más importante de la historia del Madrid desde Mijatovic, y en circunstancias digamos extremas.



Entre las cualidades de un futbolista hay que distinguir:

* Categoría como futbolista (calidad), que incluye técnica y físico.
* Capacidad para ser decisivo, por suerte, por inteligencia o por don divino.
* Futbolista con más títulos: No depende sólo de él, sino del total de equipo, por lo que si el resto del equipo no acompaña, no conseguirá títulos.


----------



## qbit (19 Jun 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Hay que consultar las hemerotecas y escuchar a nuestros mayores.
> Ah, y Zamora mucho mejor que Casillas, Arconada y Zubizarreta juntos



Decía Michael Robinson que su futbolista favorito era Maradona, pero el de su padre era Di Stéfano.


----------



## mad2012 (19 Jun 2021)

Suena James, espero que no sea verdad...


----------



## ccc (19 Jun 2021)

mad2012 dijo:


> Suena James, espero que no sea verdad...



Creo que no sera verdad, pero no te extranye y tampoco lo veria tan mal, eso si, si largan a Isco, venden a Ceballos y ceden a Brahin. El tio vendra para cobrar 3 millones limpios, no mucho mas. 

Y el tio vendra para ser suplente de garantias de Odegaard y lo repito no lo veria mal. 

Nunca me ha desagrado este tio, es cierto que es lento, que ya esta mayor, pero creo que si viene firmando una serie de clausulas, podria ser un jugador muy valido y en el comienzo de la premier estaba en un gran nivel. En el Bayer no jugo mal, el Bayern lo queria comprar, pero dejaron la decision en el jugador y el jugador queria volver al madrid. Y despues lo de siempre, el calvo ahi, jodiendo la marrana.


----------



## Woden (19 Jun 2021)

Ja-james que no vuelva ni en pintura, coño.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Jun 2021)

luis enrique no se come el turron


----------



## Woden (19 Jun 2021)

Se jodan él y Amunike


----------



## seven up (19 Jun 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Ah y Ramos por supuesto que tiene ofertas, más de una y más de dos y seguramente más de 5, pero ninguna que le pague lo que pide y venga de un equipo Champions.



Las ofertas que tiene Ramos las veremos a partir del 1 de julio. Aunque tengo la sensación que son las mismas que tenía a fecha 31 de diciembre.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Jun 2021)

ALBIOL y nacho se hubieran comido a lewand


----------



## JimTonic (20 Jun 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> yo es que creo, y mas oyendo todos los comentarios de ayer en las radios, y nadie habla del tema, que aqui lo que ha pasado es que tenian ofreciendo a Ramos a varios clubs para cobrar la prima de fichaje como ha cobrado Alaba
> 
> Una vez que la rodilla estaba rota y nadie le iba a fichar volvieron al real madrid hace 3 semanas y el Florentino les dijo que no. Lo que querian no eran los millones de otro sueldo nadie les iba a pgar ni 10 millones, lo que querian era una prima de fichaje para ir a un equipo y no a otro, y se les ha jodido el invento
> 
> ...




voy a actualizar con la informacion del chiringuito

1) el rene empieza a ofrecer al hermano Sergio ramos a varios clubs buenos de europa a finales del año pasado. Si quieres que vaya a tu club y no al de al lado quiero una prima de fichaje de 20-30 millones. Comienza la maquinaria periodistica Pro Ramos como el mejor central del mundo

2) Un par de clubs empiezan llaman al Florentino y le comentan lo que pasa. En esta empieza el calvario de Ramos. Florentino dibuja la jugada en su cabeza, le dice de renovar cuando sabe que le va a decir que no

3) A ramos se le ofrece renovar primer un años y una rebaja del 10%

4) Ramos rechaza la oferta

5) se le ofrece 2 temporadas y una rebaja del 10%

6) ramos rechaza la oferta

7) Florentino se descojona porque se quita un lastre que ha estado malmetiendo en la plantilla (ayer dijeron que llamó hasta al capitan del equipo de baloncesto para que no aceptara la rebaja del 10%), porque saben que si ahorran ese 10% pueden fichar a otro central y el no puede presionar y hacerse el martir

8) LLega el 31 d emarzo y caduca la oferta, en ese momento Ramos sigue negociando su prima de fichaje y prostituyendose por los clubs de europs

9) Los clubs escamados de porque no juegan le piden una prueba de que estan en condiciones para continuar con la puja. El obliga a Luis Enrique a ponerlo, se rompe

10) los clubs retiran su oferta y en ese momento Ramos se da cuenta que es un cadaver andante.

11) presiona para que le pongan en las semifinales y todo el mundo ve que la rodilla no responde

--> esto es lo nuevo 
La oferta de la que se hablaba era una prima de fichaje del paris saint germain de 20 millones mas 3 temporadas por 12 millones netos. 
EL manchester city se retira de la carrera (su amigo independentista le ha clavado un puñal por la espalda) y 
El marchester united se retira haciendole pagar haber utilizado su nombre hace 2 açnos en las negociaciones con florentino.

Se han estado riendo de el


12) ramos dice que acepta la oferta que caduco hace 3 meses

13) Florentino dice que no, pero porque queria cargarselo desde septiembre. La operacion "Ramos fuera" ha dado sus resultados y el pobre ni se ha enterado, el mismo ha tejido la propia soga con la que se ha ahorcado.


----------



## Hannibal (20 Jun 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> voy a actualizar con la informacion del chiringuito
> 
> 1) el rene empieza a ofrecer al hermano Sergio ramos a varios clubs buenos de europa a finales del año pasado. Si quieres que vaya a tu club y no al de al lado quiero una prima de fichaje de 20-30 millones. Comienza la maquinaria periodistica Pro Ramos como el mejor central del mundo
> 
> ...



Bien por floren, pero hay que decir que ganarle este tipo de partidas a la familia Ramos tampoco tiene mucho mérito.


----------



## cebollo (20 Jun 2021)

Hablando de centrales, en el imaginario colectivo ha quedado como el mayor petardo Spasic porque fue el Gravesen de los defensas. Un tipo calvo, desgarbado y feo, propicio para las bromas. Pero los ha habido peores. 

Metzelder llegó al mismo tiempo que Pepe y 
rápidamente se vio que el contraste era brutal. El rápido Pepe confiaba en su velocidad, adelantaba la defensa hasta el centro del campo y no temía los contraataques. El lento Metzelder para no quedar expuesto se ponía de espantapájaros al borde del atea y de ahí no se movía. Jugar con uno o con otro eran 20 metros de diferencia en la linea defensiva. 

Metzelder es una de las claves del 2-6 contra el Barcelona. El club había decidido vender a Pepe después de lo de Casquero pero al final se lo quedó porque Metzelder hizo recordar lo importante que es tener un central rápido. 
.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Jun 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> que cuando acabaran las obras del nuevo bernabeu?



¿Has dicho Bernaleo?


----------



## eltonelero (20 Jun 2021)

Si Messi si alguna vez hubiera metido un gol como el de Bale, ya los medios lo tendrían como N1 indiscutible de la historia, leyenda, aun sin haber ganado una triste copa america... con posters, camisas y fotos del gol por todo el mundo.

A nivel internacional creo que apenas se recuerda lo de Bale ...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 Jun 2021)

varane al final se va, no??nos darán 60 millones por él, no??

hay que fichar a koundé

ojito que en vez de mirar a Francia es probable que tengamos que mirar a Italia a la hora de fichar.

el negro mbapé no va a venir este año. Hay que mirar otras cosas.

italia tiene un par de jugadores que pueden valer para el madrí.


----------



## seven up (20 Jun 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> voy a actualizar con la informacion del chiringuito
> 
> 1) el rene empieza a ofrecer al hermano Sergio ramos a varios clubs buenos de europa a finales del año pasado. Si quieres que vaya a tu club y no al de al lado quiero una prima de fichaje de 20-30 millones. Comienza la maquinaria periodistica Pro Ramos como el mejor central del mundo
> 
> ...



La desinformación con el caso Ramos por parte de los periodistas ha sido brutal, tan brutal que según algunos no ha habido oferta de renovación por parte del Real Madrid, otros que le ofrecían 1 año y 10% menos de ficha y los últimos que le ofrecían 1 año fijo más otro opcional con la rebaja del 10% en el primero. La verdad que no me sorprende, el nivel periodistico nacional es el que es, corrupción, parcialidad e incompetencia a partes iguales.


----------



## JimTonic (20 Jun 2021)

Luego actualizo con fechas que dijeron en el chiringuito


----------



## Hannibal (20 Jun 2021)

Venga, pues voy a tirarme a la piscina.

Varane nos costó 10 millones. Ha estado casi una década con nosotros, y ha sido un muy buen central que ha ayudado a ganar títulos.

Ahora bien, ha tenido un par de cagadas importantes; en la Champions del año pasado nos eliminan por su culpa. A sumar que Varane en sus declaraciones ha dicho que quería cambiar de aires. 

A lo anterior hay que añadir que el nivel de los delanteros ha bajado a nivel mundial y es algo que aquí sabemos cuando nos hacemos pajas con a quien traer.

En resumen, que si nos pagan 60 o 50 kilos, lacito y al carrer. Sinceramente me parece absurdo pagar esas cifras por un central; lo de Militao ya lo fue aunque la situación haya cambiado radicalmente desde entonces. Pero vaya, que con Alaba-Militao, Nacho y Vallejo/Chust, debería ser suficiente creo yo.


----------



## filets (20 Jun 2021)

El Varsa con una masa salarial de 610M de euros y unos ingresos esta temporada de 60M de euros va a hacer 8 fichajes sin tener ninguna salida negociada

Por eso digo que al Varsa lo salva el estado o será un quiebra "bomba nuclear"


----------



## Chispeante (20 Jun 2021)

filets dijo:


> El Varsa con una masa salarial de 610M de euros y unos ingresos esta temporada de 60M de euros va a hacer 8 fichajes sin tener ninguna salida negociada
> 
> Por eso digo que al Varsa lo salva el estado o será un quiebra "bomba nuclear"



Yo lo del Barcelona llevo años sin entenderlo, gastando a capricho, endeudandose como españolazos y ahí siguen, despreocupados y felices. Luego dicen de los equipos de los jeques y el doping financiero, pero esto necesito que me lo expliquen con dibujitos y lápices de colores porque "mi no comprender". Mientras tanto en el Madrid, apagando las luces de los pasillos para no gastar y apurando los botes de champú hasta rebañarlos con el dedo, que estamos en la ruina.


----------



## JimTonic (20 Jun 2021)

Lo actualizado en mayuscular

1) SEPTIEMBRE 2020 A PRINCIPIO DE TEMPORADA RENE RAMOS empieza a ofrecer al hermano Sergio ramos a varios clubs buenos de europa (PARECE QUE HAN SIDO 3 DE LOS CINCO MEJORES EXCEPTO MADRID Y BARCELONA LUEGO DIJERON 3 NOMBRES PSG, MANCHESTER UNITES Y MANCHESTER CITY). Si quieres que vaya a tu club y no al de al lado quiero una prima de fichaje de 20 millones. LO HABIAN VISTO CON EL PADRE DE MBPEE QUE TIENE UNA PRIMA DE FICHAJE DE 100 MILLONES SI VA AL MADRID, LO HABIAN VISTO CON MESSI CON UNA PRIMA DE FICHAJE DE 200 MILLONES EN VERANO, PORQUE SERGIO RAMOS NO PUEDE TENER PRIMA DE FICHAJE??? PENSABA RENE RAMOS Y ASI EL SE LLENABA LOS BOLSILLOS.

1B) octubre, 2020 Comienza la maquinaria periodistica Pro Ramos como el mejor central del mundo, APARECE EN LA LISTA DEL MEJOR EQUIPO DE LA HISTORIA, ES EL MEJOR CENTRAL DE LA HISTORIA





__





Sergio Ramos es considerado el mejor defensa central de la historia, según encuesta de France Football | Fútbol | Deportes | El Universo


El español cuenta con más del 60 % de aprobación.




www.eluniverso.com







2)NOVIEMBRE 2020, Un par de clubs empiezan llaman al Florentino y le comentan lo que pasa. FLORENTINO VE QUE VIENE OTRO AÑO COMO EL AÑO PASADO Y PREPARA LA JUGADA, LO QUIERE ECHAR Y NO QUIERE QUEDAR COMO EL MALO, ASI QUE HACE UN PROPUESTA DE RENOVACION. En esta empieza el calvario de Ramos. Florentino dibuja la jugada en su cabeza, le dice de renovar cuando sabe que le va a decir que no~PORQUE ESTA NEGOCIANDO CON OTROS EQUIPOS









Real Madrid: ¡Super oferta del PSG por Sergio Ramos!


La renovación de Sergio Ramos sigue dando que hablar visto que el contrato del capitán del Real Madrid finaliza el próximo 30 de junio. Según publica este lunes al




www.mundodeportivo.com





3) A ramos se le ofrece renovar EN DICIEMBRE DE 2020 primerO un año y una rebaja del 10% Ramos rechaza la oferta, se le ofrece 2 temporadas y una rebaja del 10%, ramos rechaza la oferta

7) Florentino se descojona porque se quita un lastre que ha estado malmetiendo en la plantilla (ayer dijeron que llamó hasta al capitan del equipo de baloncesto para que no aceptara la rebaja del 10%), porque saben que si ahorran ese 10% pueden fichar a otro central y el no puede presionar y hacerse el martir

8) LLega el 31 d emarzo y caduca la oferta, en ese momento Ramos sigue negociando su prima de fichaje y prostituyendose por los clubs de europs

9) Los clubs escamados de porque no juegan le piden una prueba de que estan en condiciones para continuar con la puja. El obliga a Luis Enrique a ponerlo, se rompe

10) los clubs retiran su oferta y en ese momento Ramos se da cuenta que es un cadaver andante.

11) presiona para que le pongan en las semifinales y todo el mundo ve que la rodilla no responde

--> esto es lo nuevo
La oferta de la que se hablaba era una prima de fichaje del paris saint germain de 20 millones mas 3 temporadas por 12 millones netos.
EL manchester city se retira de la carrera (su amigo independentista le ha clavado un puñal por la espalda) y
El marchester united se retira haciendole pagar haber utilizado su nombre hace 2 açnos en las negociaciones con florentino.

Se han estado riendo de el


12) ramos dice que acepta la oferta que caduco hace 3 meses

13) Florentino dice que no, pero porque queria cargarselo desde septiembre. La operacion "Ramos fuera" ha dado sus resultados y el pobre ni se ha enterado, el mismo ha tejido la propia soga con la que se ha ahorcado.


----------



## Dupla (20 Jun 2021)

Ja ja James no me parece mal jugador. Si viene a completar plantilla y nos quitamos de en medio a Isco, estaría bien. Odegaard debe quedarse en la primera plantilla. Es un jugador totalmente válido, y me parece lamentable que el año pasado se tuviera que jugar casi 50 partidos Modric porque no tenía recambio. Con Casemiro, Blanco, Kroos, Valverde, Modric, James y Odegaard, vamos más que servidos.

Dónde hay que gastar es en la delantera, hay mucho que quitar o ceder, pero hay que fichar sí o sí. Yo a Vini le veo cedido, Rodrigo sí me parece un jugador más completo. Ausencio gracias por tus servicios. Jovic al Eintrach. Bale, depende de las ganas que tenga. Hazard no puede estar una temporada más en el Madrid. Hay que firmar un delantero de garantías y esperar a Mbappé.

En la defensa yo creo que si Carva se recupera bien, con Lucas y él estamos servidos. Un lateral izquierdo no vendría mal, suponiendo que Marcelo se fuera (no sé si encontrarán equipo para él), aunque viendo a Miguel Gutiérrez, yo no tocaría nada ahí, me parece que tenemos lateral para mucho tiempo. Los centrales de sobra. Militao, Alaba, Nacho y Chust. No quiero más. No es año para gastarse pastizales donde no hace falta. El ahorro en Ramos y en la venta de Varane debe ir a la delantera. Hace falta gol como nunca he visto en el Madrid. No nos podemos pasar una temporada más en estas condiciones.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Jun 2021)

filets dijo:


> El Varsa con una masa salarial de 610M de euros y unos ingresos esta temporada de 60M de euros va a hacer 8 fichajes sin tener ninguna salida negociada
> 
> Por eso digo que al Varsa lo salva el estado o será un quiebra "bomba nuclear"



Fc barcrlona s.a.d. lo dije hace unos meses y asi lo sigo creyendo. El estado no tiene ya pasta para salvarlo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 Jun 2021)

Chispeante dijo:


> Yo lo del Barcelona llevo años sin entenderlo, gastando a capricho, endeudandose como españolazos y ahí siguen, despreocupados y felices. Luego dicen de los equipos de los jeques y el doping financiero, pero esto necesito que me lo expliquen con dibujitos y lápices de colores porque "mi no comprender". Mientras tanto en el Madrid, apagando las luces de los pasillos para no gastar y apurando los botes de champú hasta rebañarlos con el dedo, que estamos en la ruina.




pero no solo es en el fútbol. Tienen equipazos en basket y en balomano. Yo no entiendo como cojones le siguen prestando los bancos

Son una máquina de gastar dinero.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 Jun 2021)

Dupla dijo:


> Ja ja James no me parece mal jugador. Si viene a completar plantilla y nos quitamos de en medio a Isco, estaría bien. Odegaard debe quedarse en la primera plantilla. Es un jugador totalmente válido, y me parece lamentable que el año pasado se tuviera que jugar casi 50 partidos Modric porque no tenía recambio. Con Casemiro, Blanco, Kroos, Valverde, Modric, James y Odegaard, vamos más que servidos.
> 
> Dónde hay que gastar es en la delantera, hay mucho que quitar o ceder, pero hay que fichar sí o sí. Yo a Vini le veo cedido, Rodrigo sí me parece un jugador más completo. Ausencio gracias por tus servicios. Jovic al Eintrach. Bale, depende de las ganas que tenga. Hazard no puede estar una temporada más en el Madrid. Hay que firmar un delantero de garantías y esperar a Mbappé.
> 
> En la defensa yo creo que si Carva se recupera bien, con Lucas y él estamos servidos. Un lateral izquierdo no vendría mal, suponiendo que Marcelo se fuera (no sé si encontrarán equipo para él), aunque viendo a Miguel Gutiérrez, yo no tocaría nada ahí, me parece que tenemos lateral para mucho tiempo. Los centrales de sobra. Militao, Alaba, Nacho y Chust. No quiero más. No es año para gastarse pastizales donde no hace falta. El ahorro en Ramos y en la venta de Varane debe ir a la delantera. Hace falta gol como nunca he visto en el Madrid. No nos podemos pasar una temporada más en estas condiciones.




olvidaros de las salidas. No se va a ir nadie. Marcelo, bale, jovic....nos los vamos a comer.


----------



## Dupla (20 Jun 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> olvidaros de las salidas. No se va a ir nadie. Marcelo, bale, jovic....nos los vamos a comer.



Hombre Jovic tiene cartel, al menos como cedido. En el caso de Marcelo y de Bale, ya te he puesto que al brasileño dudo que le encuentren equipo y a Bale que dependerá de las ganas que tenga. Así que en principio no he puesto que no contáramos con ellos. Las salidas claras que he puesto ahí son los chavales cedidos tipo Ceballos, Brahim, Kubo y tal, y luego Ausencio, Isco, Odriozola, Varane, cesión de Vini y la venta más difícil: Hazard. Si hace buena euro igual se lo puedes colocar a alguien. Todo lo demás no lo puedes vender. Y espérate que no te encuentres con que vuelve Achraf porque el Inter no tiene pasta ni para cubrir su compra y tiene que volver después de cesión. Está todo muy difícil, pero insisto hay que gastarse algo en un delantero que dé goles, no se puede estar una temporada más así.


----------



## ccc (20 Jun 2021)

Dupla dijo:


> Ja ja James no me parece mal jugador. Si viene a completar plantilla y nos quitamos de en medio a Isco, estaría bien. Odegaard debe quedarse en la primera plantilla. Es un jugador totalmente válido, y me parece lamentable que el año pasado se tuviera que jugar casi 50 partidos Modric porque no tenía recambio. Con Casemiro, Blanco, Kroos, Valverde, Modric, James y Odegaard, vamos más que servidos.
> 
> Dónde hay que gastar es en la delantera, hay mucho que quitar o ceder, pero hay que fichar sí o sí. Yo a Vini le veo cedido, Rodrigo sí me parece un jugador más completo. Ausencio gracias por tus servicios. Jovic al Eintrach. Bale, depende de las ganas que tenga. Hazard no puede estar una temporada más en el Madrid. Hay que firmar un delantero de garantías y esperar a Mbappé.
> 
> En la defensa yo creo que si Carva se recupera bien, con Lucas y él estamos servidos. Un lateral izquierdo no vendría mal, suponiendo que Marcelo se fuera (no sé si encontrarán equipo para él), aunque viendo a Miguel Gutiérrez, yo no tocaría nada ahí, me parece que tenemos lateral para mucho tiempo. Los centrales de sobra. Militao, Alaba, Nacho y Chust. No quiero más. No es año para gastarse pastizales donde no hace falta. El ahorro en Ramos y en la venta de Varane debe ir a la delantera. Hace falta gol como nunca he visto en el Madrid. No nos podemos pasar una temporada más en estas condiciones.



A ver, yo con el tema James podria estar de acuerdo, pero siempre y cuando salgan Isco, Asensio y jugadores como Brahin o Kubo siguen cedidos; tambien es importante la posicion, si Anceloti quiere un mediapunta o un mediapunta/interior: Si quiere un tipico mediapunta, tenemos de sobra y yo no lo traeria; si quiere un tio que sea un falso interior, entonces me cuadra: es lo que he dicho de Odegaard: Una posible posicion seria de falso extremo derecho, jugando a pierna cambiada; otra seria darle a James y a Odegaard la posicion de James en su primera temporada (y si jugabamos con 2 "extremos" raros: Ronaldo y Bale) y James formaba parte de la media con Modric, con Kroos y con James.

Ya veremos, yo confio en Anceloti, siempre y cuando los de arriba, le hayan dejado claro que hay que hacer limpia y dejar progresar a los jovenes.

Por otra parte, hay una corriente en el club que les gustaria que James y Bale volviesen e hicieran una temporada decente, porque volveria a retratar a ZZ, el cual los echo del club dandole los minutos de la basura.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Jun 2021)

Me enteré a raíz de los artículos sobre la marcha de Ramos que su hermano René es también agente de Marcelo y de uno de los hijos de Zidane.

Hasta ahora no pensaba mal de algunas cosas raras en las alineaciones de ZZ estos dos años pero ahora me pongo y si añado eso a los cabildeos sobre bajadas de sueldos, posibles vetos a Mbappé. etc. me alegra ver que este personaje ha perdido su(s) principal(es) baza(s) en el vestuario.

Si un contubernio de jugadores, agentes y hermanísimos se sienten con fuerza en ese vestuario para vetar a Mbappé, ¿que no serían capaces de hacer para vetar, por ejemplo, a Llorente?


----------



## Fiodor (20 Jun 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> olvidaros de las salidas. No se va a ir nadie. Marcelo, bale, jovic....nos los vamos a comer.



Para que salgan la mayoría de jugadores que están en venta, primero debe haber equipos con presidentes gilipollas, dispuestos a pagar unas fichas altas a jugadores devaluados...


----------



## filets (20 Jun 2021)

Viendo la asamblea del Varsa la verdad es que el sistema de club de futbol controlado por los socios esta caduco
Un monton de pollas viejas garrulos son los que deciden sobre operaciones economicas que no son capaces de entender


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Jun 2021)

filets dijo:


> Viendo la asamblea del Varsa la verdad es que el sistema de club de futbol controlado por los socios esta caduco
> Un monton de pollas viejas garrulos son los que deciden sobre operaciones economicas que no son capaces de entender



El FCB tiene unos cien mil (socios) propietarios y un valor como empresa, de estar sano, de miles millones de euros. Para un petrojeque o similar sobornar a unos cuantos miles de esos pollaviejas con cien mil euros a cada uno para hacerse con el control del club sería un proyecto potencialmente rentable. 

Ese mismo peligro potencial acecha al Real Madrid, que vale más dinero que el FCB y pertenece a menos socios.


----------



## Hannibal (20 Jun 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El FCB tiene unos cien mil (socios) propietarios y un valor como empresa, de estar sano, de miles millones de euros. Para un petrojeque o similar sobornar a unos cuantos miles de esos pollaviejas con cien mil euros a cada uno para hacerse con el control del club sería un proyecto potencialmente rentable.
> 
> Ese mismo peligro potencial acecha al Real Madrid, que vale más dinero que el FCB y pertenece a menos socios.



100.000 eypos X 20.000 socios son 2.000.000.000 (dos mil millones) de merkels.

Que a primera vista parece algo exorbitado, pero si hacemos caso a los rumores, Abramovich rechazó 3.000 por el Chelsea. Antes de la pandemia, eso sí.









Abramovich le pone precio al Chelsea: 3.355 millones de euros


El multimillonario ruso está pensando en vender su equipo y ya habría rechazado una oferta superior a los 2.500 millones de euros.




as.com


----------



## seven up (20 Jun 2021)

Chispeante dijo:


> Yo lo del Barcelona llevo años sin entenderlo, gastando a capricho, endeudandose como españolazos y ahí siguen, despreocupados y felices. Luego dicen de los equipos de los jeques y el doping financiero, pero esto necesito que me lo expliquen con dibujitos y lápices de colores porque "mi no comprender". Mientras tanto en el Madrid, apagando las luces de los pasillos para no gastar y apurando los botes de champú hasta rebañarlos con el dedo, que estamos en la ruina.



Pues yo si lo entiendo, lo he dicho muchas veces, el Barcelona, un club fundado por un suizo, es el más importante escaparate del nacionalismo catalán. La propaganda no es gratis y desde que murió el franquismo, la fiscalización y control sobre el dinero público ha caído en manos de los mismos que lo malgastan. Primero fue la Banca Catalana, inyectaron el dinero suficiente para convertir un club casi quebrado en el club más rico del mundo. Banca Catalana quebró, su antiguo presidente, el honorable, se hizo el loco y el gobierno socialista pagó el pufo y mirando para otro lado. El testigo lo recogió TV3, este ha ido inyectando el dinero necesario para seguir en la cúspide de equipos que más dinero gastan en el mundo, saben de sobra que los triunfos vienen gracias a las inversiones.
El gobierno catalán funciona como un gobierno catari cualquiera, saben de que la imagen repercusión del nacionalismo y del independentismo catalán en el exterior y la sensación de superioridad de su horregada en el interior depende muy mucho de los éxitos del club. Y no solo su Genralitat, toda institución publica ayudará en todo lo posible, ya sea Ayuntamiento, diputación o lo que sea.
El mal momento económico actual viene dado por la pandemia y sobre todo por Nobita, su tibio apoyo al proces, le ha pasado factura probocando su caída. Me imagino que con Lapuerta la cosa cambiará y empezarán a caer subvenciones y donaciones varias.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Jun 2021)




----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (21 Jun 2021)

La utopía de Laporta: juntar a Cristiano y Messi en el Barça


Laporta diseña una operación compleja que pasaría a la historia del fútbol: hacer jugar en el mismo club a los dos mejores futbolistas del siglo XXI,



as.com





Los del VAR$a no tienen dinero, pero...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Jun 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> La utopía de Laporta: juntar a Cristiano y Messi en el Barça
> 
> 
> Laporta diseña una operación compleja que pasaría a la historia del fútbol: hacer jugar en el mismo club a los dos mejores futbolistas del siglo XXI,
> ...



se pide prestado y que lo pague el siguiente


----------



## Tubiegah (21 Jun 2021)

nada, nada, una partida más de gastos a cargo del Estat Català y arreglao


----------



## cebollo (21 Jun 2021)

El Rayo Vallecano de Enzo Zidane ha dejado en segunda a los tractorianos de Gerona.

Otra salida en liga que nos ahorramos el avión.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Jun 2021)

El Madrid necesita un buen par de mamadous de forma rápida, mbappe y Pogba serían buenos mamadous y están educados para que no cometan delitos ni hagan cosas raras, al año siguiente un blanco para contrarrestar a los mamadous en el vestuario y evitar que tengan que poner detector de armas en el vestuario, sería el haland ese que es un mierdas pero el pobre nivel del fútbol mundial encumbra a gente de está índole porque no hay nada más donde elegir.

Que no da resultado esto pues que salgan las mujeres de los futbolistas en los descansos desnudas a hacer mamadas al azar al público o algo así, no se , se podían montar un concurso con sorteo y el ganador recibe una mamada , todo esto retransmitido en directo, ya veríamos como los derechos de TV se disparan y hay que renegociarlos al alza para los clubs otra vez, no hace falta una super liga de fútbol, con la super liga de las mamadas de las esposas de los futbolistas sería suficiente.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (21 Jun 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> El Rayo Vallecano de Enzo Zidane ha dejado en segunda a los tractorianos de Gerona.
> 
> Otra salida en liga que nos ahorramos el avión.



Pues no se cual de los dos campos es mas hostil al madridismo....


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Jun 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> El Rayo Vallecano de Enzo Zidane ha dejado en segunda a los tractorianos de Gerona.
> 
> Otra salida en liga que nos ahorramos el avión.



El Rayo de Luca Zidane, y porque el portero titular del Rayo está en la Eurocopa con Macedonia.

Enzo Zidane no sirve ni para segunda B o como se llame ahora.

Y a los dos les hemos pagado suculentas fichas y primas porque papá los metió por la cara en las listas de Champions.

A mí me parece un escándalo sobre el que nunca nadie ha dicho ni mú. Estoy dispuesto a aceptar cierto nivel de nepotismo siempre que o el hijo de no sea un paquetazos infame o que, si lo es, no llegue a debutar con el primer equipo. Pero en este caso es que hasta Fernando Sanz o el hijo de Michel son Maradona comparado con los ZZs estos.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 Jun 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Pero en este caso es que hasta Fernando Sanz o el hijo de Michel son Maradona comparado con los ZZs estos.



Fernando Sanz no era tan malo. Comparémoslo con fichajes de la época 1990 como Mino.


----------



## Talabera (22 Jun 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Pues no se cual de los dos campos es mas hostil al madridismo....



Todo lo que huela a catalán es mil veces peor


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (22 Jun 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Todo lo que huela a catalán es mil veces peor



Yo ahi reconozco que discrepo, el madridismo era el segundo equipo alli y creo que en Tabarnia seguira teniendo simpatias y no pocas. Otra cosa es que el Girona esta en Tractoria, pero algun valiente quedará. Sea como sea yo al Rayo y sobre todo a sus radicales no los quiero ni en pintura


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (22 Jun 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Fernando Sanz no era tan malo. Comparémoslo con fichajes de la época 1990 como Mino.



Yo le recuerdo del partido de vuelta contra el Borussia (defendiendo el 2-0 del Bernabeu) y estuvo francamente bien. Otra cosa es que no fuera un titular de un aspirante a campeon de Europa, pero no era un mal jugador para primera.


----------



## artemis (22 Jun 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Todo lo que huela a catalán es mil veces peor



jejejejeje supongo que no sabes que unos catalanes fundaron el Madrid jajajajaja


----------



## Edu.R (22 Jun 2021)

El Girona es experto en cagárla cuando lo tiene en la mano. Debe ser muy jodido ser aficionado del Girona.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Jun 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Todo lo que huela a catalán es mil veces peor



Tú hueles a mierda.


----------



## Talabera (22 Jun 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Tú hueles a mierda.



Ya estamos faltando


----------



## Talabera (22 Jun 2021)

artemis dijo:


> jejejejeje supongo que no sabes que unos catalanes fundaron el Madrid jajajajaja



El pique se llama Bernabéu


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Jun 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Ya estamos faltando



Si te metes con los catalanes, ya sabes...


----------



## Talabera (22 Jun 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Si te metes con los catalanes, ya sabes...



Yo quería pedirte perdón broder en serio


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Jun 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Yo quería pedirte perdón broder en serio


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (22 Jun 2021)

El Barsa tuvo junta de compromisarios este fin de semana y no se habló de la Superliga, cuando lo fácil habría sido someterlo a votación y que ganase el NO de forma abrumadora. Luego salen estas noticias: 

Tebas: "Para inscribir a Messi el Barça tendrá que reducir salarios"

Tebas: "El Barça se lleva 'la Copa de las pérdidas'"

Tebas: "El Real Madrid es el que mejor ha gestionado la pandemia de Europa"

Supongo que en cuanto empiece la temporada volverá a putearnos. Esto será como cuando dijo que era de Fuerza Nueva para disimular su apoyo al Barsa.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 Jun 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Yo le recuerdo del partido de vuelta contra el Borussia (defendiendo el 2-0 del Bernabeu) y estuvo francamente bien. Otra cosa es que no fuera un titular de un aspirante a campeon de Europa, pero no era un mal jugador para primera.



Hubiera encajado perfectamente en la filosofía "Zidanes y Pavones" de unos años después salvo porque era mejor que Pavón.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Jun 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Fernando Sanz no era tan malo. Comparémoslo con fichajes de la época 1990 como Mino.



Hizo muy buena carrera en el Málaga, 7 años de titular indiscutible y todos en Primera, e incluso llegó a sonar para ir con la selección a algún amistoso.

Dicho lo cual, si no hubiese sido hijo de Lorenzo Sanz le hubiese costado mucho más llegar. La mayoría de los canteranos del Madrid tienen ofertas de Primera y Segunda casi automáticamente cuando les enseñan la puerta. Si Fernando Sanz hubiese tenido que picar piedra en la cantera de un equipo menor, vete a saber dónde hubiera acabado.

Enzo Zidane parece que es más malo que la carne de pescuezo y a pesar de eso ha tenido ficha con el Alavés en primera, con el Almería y el Rayo Majadahonda en Segunda, y además en la primera división de Suiza y Portugal, que no son la Premier pero tampoco son la liga chipriota. Hay canteranos del Valladolid por poner un ejemplo que matarían por tener esas oportunidades.


----------



## fachacine (22 Jun 2021)

A mí Pogba me parece buen jugador para el Madrid y si al United le gusta Varane o Bale podemos hacer un trueque por uno de los dos, tanto a Varane como Bale les queda un año de contrato, lo mismo que a Pogba. El problema que veo es que a Pogba lo lleva Raiola y ese hijoputa pide demasiado de comisión, flipad con el 11, habría que cambiar a 4-4-2 o poner a Modric de mediapunta, nada descabellado:

Courtois
Carvajal-Militao-Nacho-Alaba
Modric-Pogba-Casemiro-Kroos
Mbappe-Amego

Si ya con Kroos, Case y Lukita era la mejor tripleta mediocampista del mundo imaginad añadiendo a Pogba. Y el año que viene arriba podría ser Mbappe-Haaland

Voy a hacerme un pajote y vuelvo


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (22 Jun 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> A mí Pogba me parece buen jugador para el Madrid y si al United le gusta Varane o Bale podemos hacer un trueque por uno de los dos, tanto a Varane como Bale les queda un año de contrato, lo mismo que a Pogba. El problema que veo es que a Pogba lo lleva Raiola y ese hijoputa pide demasiado de comisión, flipad con el 11, habría que cambiar a 4-4-2 o poner a Modric de mediapunta, nada descabellado:
> 
> Courtois
> Carvajal-Militao-Nacho-Alaba
> ...



Aparte de hacer un buen partido con su seleccion y ser mas negro que la mierda, en que destaca Paul Pogba como futbolista para que se antoje titular en el Real Madrid?


----------



## fachacine (22 Jun 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Aparte de hacer un buen partido con su seleccion y ser mas negro que la mierda, en que destaca Paul Pogba como futbolista para que se antoje titular en el Real Madrid?



Tiene técnica, presencia, calidad, buen físico (estos negros ninguno tiene mal físico), para su altura es muy ágil y tiene clase, lo veo perfectamente jugando en el Madrid y más con Mbappe delante, lo de que sea negro o no es una gilipollez, esto es el Madrid joder.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (22 Jun 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Tiene técnica, presencia, calidad, buen físico (estos negros ninguno tiene mal físico), para su altura es muy ágil y tiene clase, lo veo perfectamente jugando en el Madrid y más con Mbappe delante, lo de que sea negro o no es una gilipollez, esto es el Madrid joder.



Admito que hago la pregunta debido a mi desconocimiento.
No recuerdo haberle visto jugar, solamente me suena por sus excentricidades fuera del campo, por lo mediatico que es su representante y porque Zidane desecho a varias jugadores (llorente , odegaard) porque le queria a el


----------



## fachacine (22 Jun 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Admito que hago la pregunta debido a mi desconocimiento.
> No recuerdo haberle visto jugar, solamente me suena por sus excentricidades fuera del campo, por lo mediatico que es su representante y porque Zidane deshecho a varias jugadores (llorente , odegaard) porque le queria a el



Si me pareciese sobrevalorado lo diría pero creo que es el tipo de jugador que daría su mejor fútbol en el Madrid, y es un tipo con personalidad, el United creo que se le queda ya pequeño


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Jun 2021)

Pogba es buenísimo, aparte de ser un megamaromo tiene técnica para aburrir. Lo que le pasa es que es un poco especialito, pero tal y como está el percal nos tenemos que arriesgar para fichar.


----------



## cebollo (22 Jun 2021)

Confío mucho en Valverde, creo que el papel de Pogba (centrocampista muy físico y con buen disparo) lo puede hacer él.

Y para hacer jugadas más finas y sutiles se supone que estará Odegaard.

Lo que necesitamos es un gran atacante. Mbappe o Halaand. No es un capricho, es necesario. Benzema tiene 33 años y Hazard tiene el tobillo hecho puré. O fichamos un gran delantero o el celta con Aspas tendrá más gol que nosotros.


----------



## Gorrión (22 Jun 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Pogba es buenísimo, aparte de ser un megamaromo tiene técnica para aburrir. Lo que le pasa es que es un poco especialito, pero tal y como está el percal nos tenemos que arriesgar para fichar.



No quiero mas morenos en el Madrid, cuanto mas morenos menos lo veo, y ya lo veo poco, casi nada.


----------



## Gorrión (22 Jun 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Tiene técnica, presencia, calidad, buen físico (estos negros ninguno tiene mal físico), para su altura es muy ágil y tiene clase, lo veo perfectamente jugando en el Madrid y más con Mbappe delante, lo de que sea negro o no es una gilipollez, esto es el Madrid joder.



Ponte de rodillas.

Morenos no, somos blancos.


----------



## spam (22 Jun 2021)

GHB para abrirle el culo a la afición y endiñarle otra temporada de austeridad, Isco y Marcelo. Ilusión.


----------



## Roedr (22 Jun 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Confío mucho en Valverde, creo que el papel de Pogba (centrocampista muy físico y con buen disparo) lo puede hacer él.
> 
> Y para hacer jugadas más finas y sutiles se supone que estará Odegaard.
> 
> Lo que necesitamos es un gran atacante. Mbappe o Halaand. No es un capricho, es necesario. Benzema tiene 33 años y Hazard tiene el tobillo hecho puré. O fichamos un gran delantero o el celta con Aspas tendrá más gol que nosotros.



yo también, hay que apostar fuerte por Valverde, que es como Casemiro cuando todo el mundo veía que era una fuera de serie y Carletto no lo ponía ni una mierda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jun 2021)

Pogba en el centro del campo es lo mejor que hay fuera del Madrid ahora mismo en esa posición,tiene criterio para jugar y para defender, tiene tiro lejano y va bien en el juego aéreo, no hay nada mejor fuera para pescar y Valverde le pone muchas ganas pero no da para mucho, Modric que es el puto amo ya lleva tiempo que lo le llega el físico, sería una muy buena incorporación.


----------



## mad2012 (22 Jun 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pogba en el centro del campo es lo mejor que hay fuera del Madrid ahora mismo en esa posición,tiene criterio para jugar y para defender, tiene tiro lejano y va bien en el juego aéreo, no hay nada mejor fuera para pescar y Valverde le pone muchas ganas pero no da para mucho, Modric que es el puto amo ya lleva tiempo que lo le llega el físico, sería una muy buena incorporación.



Valverde es un crack infrautilizado por ZZ, escorándolo a la banda derecha, donde no da el rendimiento que tendría en su posición idónea en el centro del campo. El Pogba es un bluf como una catedral, prefiero mil veces al uruguayo, tiene más huevos, calidad y coraje que 3 Pogbas, además de mayor progresión con solo 22 años.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jun 2021)

mad2012 dijo:


> Valverde es un crack infrautilizado por ZZ, escorándolo a la banda derecha, donde no da el rendimiento que tendría en su posición idónea en el centro del campo. El Pogba es un bluf como una catedral, prefiero mil veces al uruguayo, tiene más huevos, calidad y coraje que 3 Pogbas, además de mayor progresión con solo 22 años.




Entiendo lo que dices, es cierto que le pone muchas ganas, pero tecnicamente esta muy por debajo a mi juicio de Pogba, al final tener huevos es muy importante pero los Champions se ganan con jugadores técnicos.
Además tampoco son incompatibles.


----------



## Woden (22 Jun 2021)

En el Madrid, negros los justos. Ya tenemos suficientes.


----------



## DRIDMA (22 Jun 2021)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 Jun 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



No es malo el muchacho. Habría que ficharlo.


----------



## barullo (22 Jun 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No es malo el muchacho. Habría que ficharlo.



Si está solito a huevo así se las ponían a Felipe II


----------



## Venturi (22 Jun 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No es malo el muchacho. Habría que ficharlo.



Apuesto más por clonarlo y esperar 20 años.


----------



## Woden (22 Jun 2021)

Modric es Dios. De lo mejor que ha pasado en el Madric. A ver si el Jamonetti lo sabe dosificar este año.


----------



## Roedr (22 Jun 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Leyenda total. La verdad es que Modric está en nuestro 11 histórico. ¿Hay algún jugador del mundo mejor a su edad?.


----------



## Roedr (22 Jun 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Modric es Dios. De lo mejor que ha pasado en el Madric. A ver si el Jamonetti lo sabe dosificar este año.



hahaha en febrero está fundido. Carletto no nos defraudará.


----------



## qbit (22 Jun 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Girona es experto en cagárla cuando lo tiene en la mano. Debe ser muy jodido ser aficionado del Girona.



Deberían ser el filial del Pateti y completar así su unión "espiritual" y de destino en lo universal.


----------



## Harkkonen (23 Jun 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pogba en el centro del campo es lo mejor que hay fuera del Madrid ahora mismo en esa posición,tiene criterio para jugar y para defender, tiene tiro lejano y va bien en el juego aéreo, no hay nada mejor fuera para pescar y Valverde le pone muchas ganas pero no da para mucho, Modric que es el puto amo ya lleva tiempo que lo le llega el físico, sería una muy buena incorporación.



Barella y Kimmich son mejores que Pogba


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Jun 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Modric es Dios. De lo mejor que ha pasado en el Madric. A ver si el Jamonetti lo sabe dosificar este año.



No sé si es porque tiene cara de tristón que viene de serie, pero a mí me parece que vive en constante sufrimiento desde 2018 más o menos.

Lo que necesita el pobre son tres meses de vacaciones tirado en el sofá y no correr ni para coger el autobús, pero ya a estas alturas...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Jun 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Si está solito a huevo así se las ponían a Felipe II



Es un efecto del enfoque de la cámara. Si estuviera tras la nuca de Modric se vería algo muy diferente.

Supongo que recuerdas aquella famosa foto de una pareja tomando el sol en la playa al lado de un negro ahogado caído de su cayuco. No era un foto "trucada" pero el enfoque hacía parecer que estaban juntos cuando estaban muy lejos. 

Lo que es muy bueno en ese video es que permite apreciar la sencillez pero al mismo tiempo dificultad y fuerza del gesto técnico del chut. Lo hace parecer fácil, pero...


----------



## barullo (23 Jun 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Es un efecto del enfoque de la cámara. Si estuviera tras la nuca de Modric se vería algo muy diferente.
> 
> Supongo que recuerdas aquella famosa foto de una pareja tomando el sol en la playa al lado de un negro ahogado caído de su cayuco. No era un foto "trucada" pero el enfoque hacía parecer que estaban juntos cuando estaban muy lejos.
> 
> Lo que es muy bueno en ese video es que permite apreciar la sencillez pero al mismo tiempo dificultad y fuerza del gesto técnico del chut. Lo hace parecer fácil, pero...



Pero si he visto el partido y estaba solito...el que salta (17) está a tomar por culo y el otro lo mismo

No, si fácil no es pegarla así, y él es muy bueno claro que sí, y si le dejas tirar muchas veces así sin oposición pues te mete 7


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Jun 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Leyenda total. La verdad es que Modric está en nuestro 11 histórico. ¿Hay algún jugador del mundo mejor a su edad?.



Iba a decir que CR7 porque creía que era dos o tres años mayor pero he wikipediado y tienen los mismos años.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Jun 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pero si he visto el partido y estaba solito...el que salta (17) está a tomar por culo y el otro lo mismo
> 
> No, si fácil no es pegarla así, y él es muy bueno claro que sí, y si le dejas tirar muchas veces así sin oposición pues te mete 7



Admito que yo no he visto el partido. Igual el enfoque a quien me engañaba era a mí.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Jun 2021)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Jun 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


>



Un mes antes de ese twit Modric había hecho su primer gran partido en el Madrid, saliendo de suplente ante el M. United tras un año bastante indefinido y se había levantado una leve "Modric-manía" en una época en la que la etapa Mourinho decaía y Florentino volvía a verse como un presidente susceptible de ser desestabilizado por los medios. Modric era visto como un fichaje muy personal de Florentino, no sé exactamente por qué.



Menos mal que la superior sabiduría de Maldini estaba ahí para sacar a la gente de su error y desde entonces con Modric todo ha sido mierda.

Edito y añado: ya sé que es ante De Gea, pero, jobar, qué golazo. Segundo 29.


----------



## cebollo (23 Jun 2021)

Compadres madridistas, ahora que Figo se ha convertido en un maravilloso twittero de derechas ¿qué recuerdos tenéis de él como jugador?

Yo le recuerdo una primera temporada impresionante en el Real Madrid. La liga 2000/01 la gana él sólo pero luego Zidane le quita mucho protagonismo y en cuanto perdió un poco de velocidad se quedó en casi nada. Se salvó de tener unas estadísticas muy pobres gracias a que tiraba los penaltys.


----------



## DRIDMA (23 Jun 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Compadres madridistas, ahora que Figo se ha convertido en un maravilloso twittero de derechas ¿qué recuerdos tenéis de él como jugador?
> 
> Yo le recuerdo una primera temporada impresionante en el Real Madrid. La liga 2000/01 la gana él sólo pero luego Zidane le quita mucho protagonismo y en cuanto perdió un poco de velocidad se quedó en casi nada. Se salvó de tener unas estadísticas muy pobres gracias a que tiraba los penaltys.



Qué tiene que ver su ideología política?? Qué recuerdas tú de la calva Guardiola antes de hacerse supremacista?? Parece que le daba a la nandrolona y que empezaba a hacer cosas raras con su culo, que dejó de ser orificio sólo y exclusivamente de salida.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Jun 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Deberían ser el filial del Pateti y completar así su unión "espiritual" y de destino en lo universal.



del campeón de liga hablas ?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Jun 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


>



menudo cuck y farsante


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Jun 2021)

Una anécdota que siempre recuerdo sobre Figo: por aquella época, yo tenía un amigo que curraba en lo que entonces se llamaba Canal Satélite Digital. Figo era abonado, y mi amigo tenía acceso a todos los datos del PPV. El año que fichó por el Madrid, en casa de Figo se seguían comprando TODOS los partidos de PPV del Barça. 

Es una anécdota tontita, pero para mí demuestra que Figo era del Barça de verdad (supongo que con los años se le pasaría) y nunca quiso irse de allí. Por eso el fichaje de Figo tiene que analizarse mucho más en clave de lo mucho que jodió al Barça que de lo que le dio al Madrid.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Jun 2021)

Lo de frigo fue un golpe directo al Barcelona, pero para mí no es comparable al fichaje de Zidane, el Florencio ficho a los mejores del mundo en su puesto, pero cuando ficho a Zidane fichaba a uno de los mejores de la historia, y eso da mucho caché.

Por cierto la de pajas que han caído con la mujer de Figo, madre mía tenía que ser fiesta todos los días en su casa, buah me disfrazó de Batman un día y aparezco con el batmovil de repente en la casa del frigo tirando una pared abajo, bajo el batmovil y me sacó una bat estrella ninja del cinturón y se la lanzo a frigo dejándole moñeco, así de esta manera impresionó a su mujer, para acto seguido bajarme los pantalones y al ver semejante espectaculo la mujer de frigo decirme "madre mía qué bat-herramienta más grande tienes Batman" a lo que yo la respondo esbozando una sonrisa "soy Batman guarra".


----------



## Limón (23 Jun 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Compadres madridistas, ahora que Figo se ha convertido en un maravilloso twittero de derechas ¿qué recuerdos tenéis de él como jugador?
> 
> Yo le recuerdo una primera temporada impresionante en el Real Madrid. La liga 2000/01 la gana él sólo pero luego Zidane le quita mucho protagonismo y en cuanto perdió un poco de velocidad se quedó en casi nada. Se salvó de tener unas estadísticas muy pobres gracias a que tiraba los penaltys.



Nada que ver con el que vimos en el far$$a-
Fichaje que en el campo no rindio a la altura de su fama.


----------



## cebollo (23 Jun 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo de frigo fue un golpe directo al Barcelona, pero para mí no es comparable al fichaje de Zidane, el Florencio ficho a los mejores del mundo en su puesto, pero cuando ficho a Zidane fichaba a uno de los mejores de la historia, y eso da mucho caché.



Sí, mi recuerdo es que el apogeo galáctico es entre verano de 2002 (fichaje de Ronaldo) hasta marzo de 2004 (desplome por agotamiento con Queiroz).

Durante más de año y medio el equipo juega muy bien, el nivel de calidad técnica era altísimo. Y los dos mejores y más deslumbrantes eran Zidane y Ronaldo. Raúl y Figo era dos estrellitas Paco de mierda a su lado, mucho menos cautivadores. Quizá en 1999 si habían sido la ostia pero en 2003 estaban en el mismo escalón que Beckham o Roberto Carlos.
Zidane y Ronaldo eran otro rollo.

En la 2004/05 ya están casi todos viejos y todo es muy decadente. Luxemburgo decide meter a todos atrás, despejar al patadon y esperar alguna carrera genial de Ronaldo. Sale bien muchos partidos porque Ronaldo era un fenómeno y el menos viejo del grupo pero el equipo ya no tiene ningún encanto.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (23 Jun 2021)

Hago yo el tiro de Modric y acabo con el pie escayolado.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Jun 2021)

Pues yo lo que recuerdo es que el Figo que estuvo en el barca era un jugador infravalorado, una máquina que no desmerecia en nada al mejor Rivaldo (que era otra).El que vino al Madrid para mí dio un bajón espectacular, también en su primer año, seguía siendo buen jugador pero para nada el crack de antes. Caso muy parecido al de Laudrup, aunque este era mas mayor cuando llegó.

Y ya puestos casi Zidane también, este tuvo 1-2 años a gran nivel pero luego se convirtió en una vaca sagrada que jugaba de paseo, llegó demasiado mayor tambien...


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Jun 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Hago yo el tiro de Modric y acabo con el pie escayolado.



Aparte de romperte el pie es que no te sale el balón con esa velocidad ni de coña (supongo), hay que ser muy bueno para eso

Aunque lo realmente de crack es pegarle igual de bien con las dos piernas y no verse obligado a hacer un tiro así de forzado...


----------



## qbit (23 Jun 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Una anécdota que siempre recuerdo sobre Figo: por aquella época, yo tenía un amigo que curraba en lo que entonces se llamaba Canal Satélite Digital. Figo era abonado, y mi amigo tenía acceso a todos los datos del PPV. El año que fichó por el Madrid, en casa de Figo se seguían comprando TODOS los partidos de PPV del Barça.
> 
> Es una anécdota tontita, pero para mí demuestra que Figo era del Barça de verdad (supongo que con los años se le pasaría) y nunca quiso irse de allí. Por eso el fichaje de Figo tiene que analizarse mucho más en clave de lo mucho que jodió al Barça que de lo que le dio al Madrid.



Si muchos aficionados hasta del Madrid ven los partidos del Farsa con más motivo los verá uno que la temporada anterior jugó ahí, aunque sólo sea para hacer un seguimiento de sus ex-compañeros y para controlarlos para cuando tenga que jugar contra ellos. Sobre si Figo era culerdo o no, pues seguramente sería en primer lugar seguidor del equipo portugués en el que jugó por primera vez, y luego de manera secundario seguidor de los clubes en los que ha jugado después, Farsa y Real Madrid. En los futbolistas profesionales la afición no funciona igual que en los aficionados.

Yo también tengo una anécdota con Figo. Conocí a un culerdo que decía que Figo era dios. Cuando la temporada siguiente el Madrid le fichó, yo ya no tenía contacto con ese culerdo, pero me descojonaba infinitamente imaginando su careto con "dios" jugando en el Madrid.


----------



## qbit (23 Jun 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues yo lo que recuerdo es que el Figo que estuvo en el barca era un jugador infravalorado, una máquina que no desmerecia en nada al mejor Rivaldo (que era otra).El que vino al Madrid para mí dio un bajón espectacular, también en su primer año, seguía siendo buen jugador pero para nada el crack de antes. Caso muy parecido al de Laudrup, aunque este era mas mayor cuando llegó.
> 
> Y ya puestos casi Zidane también, este tuvo 1-2 años a gran nivel pero luego se convirtió en una vaca sagrada que jugaba de paseo, llegó demasiado mayor tambien...



Los fichajes que hizo Florentino en esa época sí rindieron y la prueba es los títulos que consiguieron, que fueron menores que los de la última época porque esta vez hemos fichado antes a los cracks y han rendido por eso más temporadas aquí.


----------



## qbit (23 Jun 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Durante más de año y medio el equipo juega muy bien, el nivel de calidad técnica era altísimo. Y los dos mejores y más deslumbrantes eran Zidane y Ronaldo. Raúl y Figo era dos estrellitas Paco de mierda a su lado, mucho menos cautivadores. Quizá en 1999 si habían sido la ostia pero en 2003 estaban en el mismo escalón que Beckham o Roberto Carlos.
> Zidane y Ronaldo eran otro rollo.



No es verdad. El Madrid tuvo al menos durante una temporada o dos como estrellas a Zidane, Ronaldo, Figo, Raúl y Roberto Carlos (que no está por debajo de los demás siendo una estrella al mismo nivel que ellos). Beckham sí está por debajo de los demás, aunque era muy bueno con sus pases. Luego ya bajaron el nivel de manera desigual unos y otros como es normal.


----------



## qbit (23 Jun 2021)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> del campeón de liga hablas ?



Que ganen una liga cada muchos años no quiere decir que dejen de ser el pupas.


----------



## Roedr (23 Jun 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Un mes antes de ese twit Modric había hecho su primer gran partido en el Madrid, saliendo de suplente ante el M. United tras un año bastante indefinido y se había levantado una leve "Modric-manía" en una época en la que la etapa Mourinho decaía y Florentino volvía a verse como un presidente susceptible de ser desestabilizado por los medios. Modric era visto como un fichaje muy personal de Florentino, no sé exactamente por qué.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es verdad!, me acuerdo de ese golazo, nos arregló la papeleta.


----------



## Roedr (23 Jun 2021)

no puedo resistirlo... cuántos goles lleva 'Benzemalo' y Mbappe en la Euro


----------



## _Suso_ (23 Jun 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> no puedo resistirlo... cuántos goles lleva 'Benzemalo' y Mbappe en la Euro



A mí Mbappe me parece un gran jugador, de la misma manera que me parece que intentar como han intentado igualarlo a jugadores como Messi o Cristiano no hay por donde cogerlo, es un jugador buenisimo con espacios y sin ellos ni se le ve y lo peor en los partidos grandes casi nunca se le ve.


----------



## Roedr (24 Jun 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> A mí Mbappe me parece un gran jugador, de la misma manera que me parece que intentar como han intentado igualarlo a jugadores como Messi o Cristiano no hay por donde cogerlo, es un jugador buenisimo con espacios y sin ellos ni se le ve y lo peor en los partidos grandes casi nunca se le ve.



El delantero bueno de la selección francesa es Benzema.


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Jun 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> A mí Mbappe me parece un gran jugador, de la misma manera que me parece que intentar como han intentado igualarlo a jugadores como Messi o Cristiano no hay por donde cogerlo, es un jugador buenisimo con espacios y sin ellos ni se le ve y lo peor en los partidos grandes casi nunca se le ve.



hombre,asi a bote pronto…esto año al barca le metio un saco de goles en champions,otros dos al Bayern,y en el mundial de Rusia recuerdo un portentoso golazo contra Argentina…

esto sin guglear…


----------



## _Suso_ (24 Jun 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> hombre,asi a bote pronto…esto año al barca le metio un saco de goles en champions,otros dos al Bayern,y en el mundial de Rusia recuerdo un portentoso golazo contra Argentina…
> 
> esto sin guglear…



El barza y el bayern dejan espacios atrás no, lo siguiente, lo del barza sobre todo es un escándalo y ojo, que a mí me perece un jugador buenisimo, pero ni de coña lo que venden de él, me parece un Bale que no se lesiona mucho, de ahí no pasa.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (24 Jun 2021)

Pues ya si eso para atacar a defensas cerradas en estático nos quedamos mejor con ausencio isco vini rodrigo etc y dejamos a Mbappé en París


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jun 2021)

No estoy de acuerdo compañero, el Madrid necesita mamadous, necesita ennegrecerse, con lo que seguro que no podemos seguir es con los ausencio, o los gordos de Isco y el negro mandangas de marcelo , mbappe está claro que no es ni será Messi o CR7 pero es lo mejor actualmente, llevas razón en tu comparación de la liga francesa pero es que no hay más donde elegir, el fútbol está en crisis, y el haland ese es buen rematador pero ya está, no hace jugar a los demás ni va a llenar un Bernabéu para que nadie le vaya a ver jugar, con mbappe tienes a todos los medios detrás de él u eso es lo que necesita un equipo, que viene y no juega una mierda, pues se lo vendemos a los ingleses que comprando mierda mamadou son unos cracks.

Además un buen mamadou para el centro del campo es necesario, como Pogba.

Luego arriba a haland y ya estaría.

Yo hago equipos desde mi doritocueva.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Jun 2021)

Luka Doncic en su IG sobre la retirada de Reyes


----------



## filets (24 Jun 2021)

La UEFA quita el valor doble de los goles fuera de casa.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (24 Jun 2021)

Otra cosa que xreo que tambien pudo influir es que en el Barcelona jugaba de extremo, mas cerca de la meta rival y creo recordar que con frecuencia en el Real partia desde mas atras en el campo no es la misma posicion, eso son mas metros para recorrer, es mas dificil mantener las mismas estadisticas que cuando jugaba mas arriba y encima con 3 o 4 años mas y con una lesion importante a cuestas


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (24 Jun 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Si muchos aficionados hasta del Madrid ven los partidos del Farsa con más motivo los verá uno que la temporada anterior jugó ahí, aunque sólo sea para hacer un seguimiento de sus ex-compañeros y para controlarlos para cuando tenga que jugar contra ellos. Sobre si Figo era culerdo o no, pues seguramente sería en primer lugar seguidor del equipo portugués en el que jugó por primera vez, y luego de manera secundario seguidor de los clubes en los que ha jugado después, Farsa y Real Madrid. En los futbolistas profesionales la afición no funciona igual que en los aficionados.
> 
> Yo también tengo una anécdota con Figo. Conocí a un culerdo que decía que Figo era dios. Cuando la temporada siguiente el Madrid le fichó, yo ya no tenía contacto con ese culerdo, pero me descojonaba infinitamente imaginando su careto con "dios" jugando en el Madrid.



para remate, los 10.000 millones de pesetas de la clausula el Barcelona los tiro por el sumidero. Gente como Mendieta, creo recordar tambien Gerard, y alguno mas no fueron mas que un fiasco para el Barcelona...

Fue bastante divertido verles no dar pie con bola, la verdad...


----------



## artemis (24 Jun 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Que ganen una liga cada muchos años no quiere decir que dejen de ser el pupas.



Jajajajaja en los.ultimos.8 años el Atleti ha ganado las mismas ligas que el.mandril... 2... Que tonto eres


----------



## qbit (24 Jun 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Jajajajaja en los.ultimos.8 años el Atleti ha ganado las mismas ligas que el.mandril... 2... Que tonto eres



¿Y por qué te fijas en los últimos 8 años y no en los últimos 80 años?

¿Y Ligas de Campeones? Es que no me acuerdo bien. A ver si me lo refrescas.


----------



## cebollo (24 Jun 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Otra cosa que xreo que tambien pudo influir es que en el Barcelona jugaba de extremo, mas cerca de la meta rival



FIgo para lo bueno que era, siempre tuvo poco gol. En diez ligas (cinco en el Barcelona y cinco en el Madri) metió 67 goles, 20 de penalty.

En su última temporada en el Barcelona y su primera temporada en el Madri, que esos dos años fueron su cenit metió ocho goles sin penaltys en cada liga. Y eso era su pico.


----------



## cepeda33 (24 Jun 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Jajajajaja en los.ultimos.8 años el Atleti ha ganado las mismas ligas que el.mandril... 2... Que tonto eres



Creo que entre el Mandril y el Pateti hay una ligera diferencia en Copas de Europa en esos 8 años.


----------



## artemis (24 Jun 2021)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Y por qué te fijas en los últimos 8 años y no en los últimos 80 años?
> 
> ¿Y Ligas de Campeones? Es que no me acuerdo bien. A ver si me lo refrescas.





cepeda33 dijo:


> Creo que entre el Mandril y el Pateti hay una ligera diferencia en Copas de Europa en esos 8 años.



Cuantas champions desde que existe el VAR? Ya te digo yo, ninguna y lo que queda


----------



## qbit (24 Jun 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Cuantas champions desde que existe el VAR? Ya te digo yo, ninguna y lo que queda



Jajaja, pero qué ridículo eres, a lo que te agarras. Como ya no funciona lo de Copaeuropas en blanco y negro, ahora es el VAR. Ya caerán. El VAR es reciente y no ha dado tiempo todavía, ni al Madrid ni al resto de equipos y además nos ha pillado en transición del equipo (y aún así hemos ganado una liga).

Deja de hacer el ridiculé o el ridipupas.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Jun 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Cuantas champions desde que existe el VAR? Ya te digo yo, ninguna y lo que queda



Venga, payaso. Que el Madrid ganó la Champions de 2017 con 0 penalties a favor y 5 en contra

Rabia de dolor con el gol de Ramos



Y Juanfran, al palo


----------



## qbit (24 Jun 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Rabia de dolor con el gol de Ramos
> 
> 
> 
> Y Juanfran, al palo



Dos grandes ejemplos de la personificación del concepto "pupas".


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Jun 2021)

Imagino que estáis charlando con el indio majadero. En el fondo le gusta notar glande merengue tocándole la campanilla


----------



## qbit (24 Jun 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> FIgo para lo bueno que era, siempre tuvo poco gol. En diez ligas (cinco en el Barcelona y cinco en el Madri) metió 67 goles, 20 de penalty.
> 
> En su última temporada en el Barcelona y su primera temporada en el Madri, que esos dos años fueron su cenit metió ocho goles sin penaltys en cada liga. Y eso era su pico.



Era un especialista de banda en hacer pases. Como Gordillo. No sé si Gordillo metía muchos goles, pero seguramente que pocos también, porque lo suyo era hacer pases.


----------



## cepeda33 (24 Jun 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Cuantas champions desde que existe el VAR? Ya te digo yo, ninguna y lo que queda



Pues mira, ha sido implantarse el VAR y el Farsalona quedarse en sus nadapletes. 

Aunque es cierto que es divertido ver a mandrilistas y farsalones con su "y tu mas"


----------



## loquehayqueoir (25 Jun 2021)

El primer requisito de todo equipo que quiera ganar la Champions es no ser el Atleti.

El resto ya lo iremos puliendo.


----------



## dcisneros (25 Jun 2021)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Creo que entre el Mandril y el Pateti hay una ligera diferencia en Copas de Europa en esos 8 años.



Exacto. Se llama VAR. El Real Mierdas tendría muchas menos de haber existido antes el puñetero VAR.


----------



## Manero (25 Jun 2021)

dcisneros dijo:


> Exacto. Se llama VAR. El Real Mierdas tendría muchas menos de haber existido antes el puñetero VAR.



Apoyo tu comentario con una estadística donde se ve que si hubiera existido el VAR desde la primera edición de la Copa de Europa allá por 1955, el Madrid tendría tan solo 5. 

Es decir, han robado 8 Champions!!!


----------



## seven up (25 Jun 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Apoyo tu comentario con una estadística donde se ve que si hubiera existido el VAR desde la primera edición de la Copa de Europa allá por 1955, el Madrid tendría tan solo 5.
> 
> Es decir, han robado 8 Champions!!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 695073



Directamente desde la Wiki:

"El origen y la naturaleza de la IFFHS ha sido criticado debido a que la organización no ha sido creada por un comité de entidades nacionales relacionadas con el fútbol, por lo que su denominación como Federación Internacional se considera engañoso por tales críticos.[9] Karl Lennartz, un historiador deportivo y profesor de la Universidad de Colonia, Alemania, llamó a la IFFHS una organización oscura, describiéndola como un proyecto personal de su director, Alfredo Pöge.[10]

Los rankings de IFFHS y su importancia han sido motivo de críticas y la mayor agencia de noticias alemana, DPA (de. Deutsche Presse-Agentur) se niega a publicarlos.[9] Se ha dicho también que los títulos que otorga sirven solamente para fines publicitarios.[10]"


----------



## Chispeante (25 Jun 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Apoyo tu comentario con una estadística donde se ve que si hubiera existido el VAR desde la primera edición de la Copa de Europa allá por 1955, el Madrid tendría tan solo 5.
> 
> Es decir, han robado 8 Champions!!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 695073



Post de calidaC, bien documentado, afirmaciones categóricas y hechos que son puros axiomas. Yo si te creo, hermano.

Ya tarda el Tito Floren en enviarle al Barcelona las que le corresponden.


----------



## Hermericus (25 Jun 2021)

No quiero que vengan al Madrid Mamadous.

No aunque se llamen Mbappe


----------



## Hermericus (25 Jun 2021)

Yo no he visto al Madrid robar ninguna Champions y al Barca SI.


----------



## Hermericus (25 Jun 2021)

Comparativa Barca.-MADRID desde 2010 en Champion. La época gloriosa MEssi-CR/

BARÇA
2010: SEMIS
2011: CAMPEON (el robo de semis al Madrid, gol anulado a Ronaldo por ser zancadilledo y expulsion de Pepe por el teatro de Alves)
2012: SEMIS
2013: SEMIS
2014: CUARTOS
2015: CAMPEON
2016: CUARTOS
2017: CUARTOS
2018: CUARTOS
2019: SEMIS
2020: CUARTOS
2021: OCTAVOS

CAMPEON:2
SEMIS: 4
CUARTOS: 5
OCTAVOS: 1

MADRID:
2010: OCTAVOS
2011: SEMIS
2012: SEMIS
2013: SEMIS
2014: CAMPEON
2015: SEMIS
2016: CAMPEON
2017: CAMPEON
2018: CAMPEON
2019: OCTAVOS
2020: OCTAVOS
2021: SEMIS

CAMPEON:4
SEMIS: 5
CUARTOS: 0
OCTAVOS: 3

Decada clarisimamente favorable al Madrid sin los continuos robos para el Barça en la Liga. Barça en su nivel. AL Madrid le jodio la marcha de Cristiano y el Bluff de Bale.

Que me digan cual de esas Champios ha robado el Madrid....


----------



## artemis (25 Jun 2021)

jojojojojo os trolean vuestros propios jugadores, en vez de entrenar y demostrar algo de todo lo que cobran se quieren ir a los JJOO para arriesgarse a lesión y no estar en la pretemporada... un club serio les debería llamar al orden

Lista de los Juegos: Asensio, Ceballos y 5 o 6 de la Absoluta


----------



## Hermericus (25 Jun 2021)

Cual es el limite de edad?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Jun 2021)




----------



## Manero (26 Jun 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


>






El chiste se explica solo al ver como CR infla sus estadísticas contra equipos de mecánicos y albañiles mientras que a Messi le toca jugar sus partidos contra selecciones rocosas como Brasil, Chile, Uruguay, Colombia, Paraguay, etc...

¿Y los de este hilo ya tenéis preparada la camiseta de Croacia para animar el lunes a Modric contra la España de Luis Enrique? O queda algún patriota por aquí que quiera que gane España.


----------



## Lemavos (26 Jun 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Yo no he visto al Madrid robar ninguna Champions y al Barca SI.






Penalty a lucas Vázquez contra la juve

Gol de Sergio Ramos en fuera de juego contra el atlético 

El ridículo de la portería contra el Dortmund, 


Y muchas más 

JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS 

Rmadriz el mayor ladrón de Europa


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Jun 2021)




----------



## ravenare (27 Jun 2021)

Gareth fake . La estrella de Gales. Mierda que vais a deglutir este año siempre que no se rompa ( casi seguro).


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (27 Jun 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Comparativa Barca.-MADRID desde 2010 en Champion. La época gloriosa MEssi-CR/
> 
> BARÇA
> 2010: SEMIS
> ...



Acabo de leer los ultimos mensajes del hilo y me ha indignado leer a un gusano que decia que el Madrid ha robado 8 de ellas.
Es curioso como los cules y los pateticos, que han ganado liga y copa este año necesitan despreciar al Real a pesar de tener algo propio que celebrar, que gente mas vacia y pobre de espiritu.

Y ya llamarle Trampas ....con todo lo que esta haciendo la Liga de tebas e hizo la rfef desde Villar para joderbal Madrid....es para prenderles fuego.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (27 Jun 2021)

Di Stéfano o CR7???


----------



## qbit (27 Jun 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 695903
> 
> 
> El chiste se explica solo al ver como CR infla sus estadísticas contra equipos de mecánicos y albañiles mientras que a Messi le toca jugar sus partidos contra selecciones rocosas como Brasil, Chile, Uruguay, Colombia, Paraguay, etc...
> ...



Al menos Cristiano da la cara contra los rivales difíciles, no como el enano hormonado que se come unas goleadas brutales, tanto con su selección como con el Farsa.

Y Cristiano sí le marcó a España pero el árbitro lo anuló injustamente.


----------



## qbit (27 Jun 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Di Stéfano o CR7???



Los dos en el mismo club.


----------



## I. de A. (27 Jun 2021)

RONALDO IS BULLSHIT como la PCR:


----------



## spam (28 Jun 2021)

Leo que los perros belgas han ganado con gol de Jasar y luego resulta que el que ha marcado es su hermano y el fanegas lo que ha hecho es lesionarse. Todo en orden.


----------



## ravenare (28 Jun 2021)

I. de A. dijo:


> RONALDO IS BULLSHIT como la PCR:



Esta mierda la hacen en todos los partidos?


----------



## I. de A. (28 Jun 2021)

ravenare dijo:


> Esta mierda la hacen en todos los partidos?



Unos equipos lo hacen y otros no. La selección española no lo ha hecho; Portugal creo que hoy ha sido la primera vez.


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Jun 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Acabo de leer los ultimos mensajes del hilo y me ha indignado leer a un gusano que decia que el Madrid ha robado 8 de ellas.
> Es curioso como los cules y los pateticos, que han ganado liga y copa este año necesitan despreciar al Real a pesar de tener algo propio que celebrar, que gente mas vacia y pobre de espiritu.
> 
> Y ya llamarle Trampas ....con todo lo que esta haciendo la Liga de tebas e hizo la rfef desde Villar para joderbal Madrid....es para prenderles fuego.



Veamos, las 6 primeras son en blanco y negro. No valen.
La séptima en fuera de juego
La octava contra el Valencia, tampoco vale
La novena contra un equipo que ahora andará por segunda regionalen
Las dos contra el paleti robadas.
Otra contra la Juve, que siempre pierde 
Y la otra contra un equipo sin portero. 
Vamos, que no debería valer ninguna


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Jun 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Veamos, las 6 primeras son en blanco y negro. No valen.
> La séptima en fuera de juego
> La octava contra el Valencia, tampoco vale
> La novena contra un equipo que ahora andará por segunda regionalen
> ...



Supongo que estas de broma..

Repasemos...
Las 6 primeras.... Por que valen menos? no entiendo este adanismo especialmente marcado en los menores de 40 de pensar que son lo mas importante del mundo y que lo existente hasta entonces vale menos. Por cierto, no eran en blanco y negro, eran plateadas como lo son ahora. 

La septima en fuera de juego. Es xurioso, nunca ha existido ninguna imagen conpleta que mostrase o desmintiese la posicion legal, nadie en el campo, ni el publico ni los jugadores de la juve reclamaron nada, pero los odiadores se han inventado algo a lo que agarrarse para desprestigiar y se aferran como un naufrago a un flotador.

La octava contra el valencia por que no va a valer? Por cierto iba de favorito el equipo de Cuper porque habia sido un rodillo.

La novena...el finalista bayern leverkusen estaba muy fuerte y fue un justo finalista. Que años despues le haya ido mal solo demuestra el titanico esfuerzo que significa estar siempre arriba. A nadie sensato se le ocurre desmerecer la primera copa uropa cule contra la sampdoria ...

Que tiene de robada la decima? Lo que hay es mucho dolor patetico, aun mayor que el año del descenso o el de no ascenso...

La 11...que no le regalaron un penal al pateti? Pero lo desaprovecharon...y luego juanfran la acabo de xagar.

La 12. El equipo mas en forma, con solo 3 golws encajados y va el madrid y les mete 4...por cierto eso que la juve sempre pierde...preguntaselo al ajax , quiza discrepe...el que siempre palma es el atletico

La 13...que culpa tiene nadie si klopp es gilipollas y no sabe escoger portero?? El madrid gano la decima a pesar del topo y si hubiera plmado el madrid nadie le quitaria merito al cholo y a su plantel.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (28 Jun 2021)

@bot de ultraderecha Entiendo que @Tubiegah está siendo irónico.

¿Es que a estas alturas no sabéis que todo, todo el barcelonismo-antimadridismo y su sinónimo el antiespañolismo es propaganda, propaganda, propaganda y narrativa, narrativa, narrativa? Si las cosas vienen mal dadas se esconden un par de añitos y se aprovechan de la normal desinformación de las generaciones entrantes, que no han visto los atracos de Tenerife y se les puede vender que el "Dream team" era un equipo de fútbol y no uno de baloncesto, y de la mala memoria general del borrego medio desde que el mundo es mundo y más ahora que las redes sociales someten a la gente a un olvido traumático a base de sobreestimularlos. 

Los antis sólo viven para eso. Está asociado a su complejo indepe y su pensamiento mágico. Es una religión. Que sea una religión no quita que algunos sean CMs multiformes semiprofesionales. 

Yo por lo general los tengo ignorados pero agradezco que les contestéis y les rebatáis. La presa no somos nosotros. Es el "neutral" despistado que pase por aquí porque éste es el único hilo de fútbol decente de todo el puto foro y de casi todos los putos foros que quedan en España. Y lo es porque es el del Real Madrid y no el del Dream Marketing Humo Nandrolona FC.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Jun 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> @bot de ultraderecha Entiendo que @Tubiegah está siendo irónico.
> 
> ¿Es que a estas alturas no sabéis que todo, todo el barcelonismo-antimadridismo y su sinónimo el antiespañolismo es propaganda, propaganda, propaganda y narrativa, narrativa, narrativa? Si las cosas vienen mal dadas se esconden un par de añitos y se aprovechan de la normal desinformación de las generaciones entrantes, que no han visto los atracos de Tenerife y se les puede vender que el "Dream team" era un equipo de fútbol y no uno de baloncesto, y de la mala memoria general del borrego medio desde que el mundo es mundo y más ahora que las redes sociales someten a la gente a un olvido traumático a base de sobreestimularlos.
> 
> ...



A pesar de estar medio sopa aun dba por hecho que era ironia pero efectivamente aunque lo fuera un hater promedio firmaria ese mensaje...

Has dado en el clavo, propaganda. Y es que mas importante que los hechos es el relato de los hechos, sobre todo cuando como bien dices , el publico neutral no ha tenido oportunidad de comprobar los hwchos el mismo y asi tener un criterio propio...

Desde luego con lo que queda aun de eurocopa, de sosa y aburrida eurocopa, ataques al Madrid por su presencia o ausencia no van a faltar...


----------



## artemis (28 Jun 2021)

ravenare dijo:


> Esta mierda la hacen en todos los partidos?



Ahora te has puesto a roncerdo? No sabías como hacer para ponerte de avatar una camiseta del madrid... Al final, el madridista que llevas dentro va saliendo


----------



## ravenare (28 Jun 2021)

Me iba a poner al putero de Aragonés, pero quién de acuerda ya de ese perdedor?


----------



## Manero (28 Jun 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> @bot de ultraderecha Entiendo que @Tubiegah está siendo irónico.
> 
> ¿Es que a estas alturas no sabéis que todo, todo el barcelonismo-antimadridismo y su sinónimo el antiespañolismo es propaganda, propaganda, propaganda y narrativa, narrativa, narrativa? Si las cosas vienen mal dadas se esconden un par de añitos y se aprovechan de la normal desinformación de las generaciones entrantes, que no han visto los atracos de Tenerife y se les puede vender que el "Dream team" era un equipo de fútbol y no uno de baloncesto, y de la mala memoria general del borrego medio desde que el mundo es mundo y más ahora que las redes sociales someten a la gente a un olvido traumático a base de sobreestimularlos.
> 
> ...



Tu hablas de una supuesta propaganda y narrativa anti madridista. Yo te traigo datos objetivos.

La siguiente tabla muestra el saldo de penaltis en toda la historia de la Liga española, veamos a quién han beneficiado más los árbitros:

Pues resulta que el saldo total de penaltis señalados a favor y en contra favorece al Madrid respecto del Barcelona en 81 penaltis (+243 respecto a +162), en porcentajes un 33% de diferencia, estadísticamente es dificil de explicar una diferencia tan grande.

Incluso el Atlético tiene un mejor saldo de penaltis que el Barcelona y eso que han estado 6 temporadas menos en Primera.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Jun 2021)

Ya están recogiendo cable todos los periódicos vende humo sobre mabappe.


----------



## cebollo (28 Jun 2021)

La contabilidad alternativa yo la hago en dirección contraria, las dos ligas de Tenerife, la 2015/16 con los 19 penaltys a favor del Barcelona, la de este año... El Madri podría tener 4 ligas más muy facilmente.

En Copa de Europa o Champions nos han perjudicado a veces pero yo no voy a "quedarme" con un trofeo por un error arbitral en cuartos de final. Si no juego la final no digo nada. El madridismo tiene sentido del ridículo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (28 Jun 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> A pesar de estar medio sopa aun dba por hecho que era ironia pero efectivamente aunque lo fuera un hater promedio firmaria ese mensaje...







__





Ley de Poe - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## filets (28 Jun 2021)

Esperaba que Eden Hazard hiciera una buena eurocopa y se lo pudieramos vender a algun pardillo
Pero se lesiona cada partido y medio el gordo cabron.


----------



## artemis (28 Jun 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Tu hablas de una supuesta propaganda y narrativa anti madridista. Yo te traigo datos objetivos.
> 
> La siguiente tabla muestra el saldo de penaltis en toda la historia de la Liga española, veamos a quién han beneficiado más los árbitros:
> 
> ...



Jajajajaja me parto con los trampas/trampes que hablais de saldos de penaltis como si fueran regalos de la tómbola... Habeis llegado al absurdo por la pelea de quienes benefician más de los dos los árbitros


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Jun 2021)

Bueno pues ya he llegado del trabajo de aguantar a las charos obesas y celuliticas que no saben darle al enter en el ordenador, de camino a casa me he comprado unas burbujeantes latas de Monster, pizzas de la casa Tarradellas y un gramo de cocaína, lo primero es hacerme una buena paja con la película Two Girls and Horse, luego abrirle la puerta de casa al gilipollas de mi perro para que le cague en la puerta a mi vecino que es rojo y del Barcelona, después una buena siesta, merendare una burbujeante lata de Monster y me pondré unos tiritos de cocaína porque si no no hay dios que se trague a la selección está con el morralla de delantero.


----------



## Manero (28 Jun 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Jajajajaja me parto con los trampas/trampes que hablais de saldos de penaltis como si fueran regalos de la tómbola... Habeis llegado al absurdo por la pelea de quienes benefician más de los dos los árbitros



Pues interpretando bien ese listado lo que se desprende es que el gran beneficiado por los arbitrajes históricamente es tu Atleti. Porque Madrid y Barça como grandes dominadores de la competición es normal que tengan saldos muy positivos en penaltis, pero el Atleti por qué?

Comparando con equipos similares, el Atlético tiene 11 ligas, el Athletic 8 y el Valencia 6, y en cambio el saldo favorable en penaltis es de +163 para el Atlético y tan solo de +47 para los otros dos, eso es más del triple, escandaloso.

Al final será verdad aquello que se decía que Franco era del Atlético Aviación.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (28 Jun 2021)

Florentino hizo con Figo lo mismo que Mendoza con Laudrup cinco años antes: quitarle su mejor jugador al Barça y ganar la Liga.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (28 Jun 2021)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Pues mira, ha sido implantarse el VAR y el Farsalona quedarse en sus nadapletes.



Para nadaplete el que ha ganado tu Mandril esta temporada.


----------



## fieraverde (28 Jun 2021)

ravenare dijo:


> Me iba a poner al putero de Aragonés, pero quién de acuerda ya de ese perdedor?



Y quien es un ganador? Pep? Se vió el mes pasado.


----------



## artemis (28 Jun 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Pues interpretando bien ese listado lo que se desprende es que el gran beneficiado por los arbitrajes históricamente es tu Atleti. Porque Madrid y Barça como grandes dominadores de la competición es normal que tengan saldos muy positivos en penaltis, pero el Atleti por qué?
> 
> Comparando con equipos similares, el Atlético tiene 11 ligas, el Athletic 8 y el Valencia 6, y en cambio el saldo favorable en penaltis es de +163 para el Atlético y tan solo de +47 para los otros dos, eso es más del triple, escandaloso.
> 
> Al final será verdad aquello que se decía que Franco era del Atlético Aviación.



Jajajajajajajaja que me da la risa jajajajajajaja @Muttley tio mira que lo dice este tío jajajajaja

Las estadísticas es lo más manipulable que existe, tu y yo estamos en una mesa y yo me como un pollo entero y tu nada y estadísticamente cada uno hemos comido medio pollo...


----------



## artemis (28 Jun 2021)

ravenare dijo:


> Me iba a poner al putero de Aragonés, pero quién de acuerda ya de ese perdedor?



Has pensado que ese putero es muy probablemente tu padre biológico?


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 Jun 2021)

Joder ahora resulta que tenemos al francés bueno y era amegol


----------



## Roedr (28 Jun 2021)

AntiBenzemistas ... os estamos esperando 

Pues sí, chiques, Benzemá es mucho mejor que Mbappé.

Benzi más goles que Mbappé y Grizmann juntos.


----------



## Roedr (28 Jun 2021)

Bueno, a ver si Suiza completa el trabajo y nos deja descansar a Benzema que va a ser lo único que meta goles el próximo año.


----------



## artemis (28 Jun 2021)

Benzema lesionado


----------



## Roedr (28 Jun 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Benzema lesionado



no puede ser.......... Dios!


----------



## Woden (28 Jun 2021)

si eso sirve para que el puto viejo chocho saque la billetera y fiche a uno de los bicharracos que necesita la delantera, bienvenida la lesión.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 Jun 2021)

El bueno era amegol y el que queria sidán... perdonad nuestra falta de juicio oh si solo somos unos infieles


----------



## Woden (28 Jun 2021)

hahahahaahah, jodeos moronegros franchutes.

Y lo guapo que el que ha fallado ha sido Mbappé. A ver si así le da por no volver a Francia.


----------



## ccc (28 Jun 2021)

Jo, jo, Mbappe ha fallado el penalty decisivo. Guinyo al Madrid ?


----------



## euromelon (28 Jun 2021)

Puedo confirmar que en menos de dos semanas se anunciará el fichaje de mbappe por el real Madrid 

Me juego la cuenta 
@artemis 

Y q a achraf no lo hemos recuperado por ser antisemita en redes sociales


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (28 Jun 2021)

¿Este es el que realmente necesitamos?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Jun 2021)

Woden dijo:


> hahahahaahah, jodeos moronegros franchutes.
> 
> Y lo guapo que el que ha fallado ha sido Mbappé. A ver si así le da por no volver a Francia.



A ver si ahora al jeque se le bajan los humos negociando. Parecia Vinicius con la camiseta de la FranceAfrique, vaya forma de fallar.

En cualquier caso no lo ficharia. Ante una defensa cerrada es como un suv en un atasco en el centro de una ciudad.


----------



## euromelon (28 Jun 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno pues ya he llegado del trabajo de aguantar a las charos obesas y celuliticas que no saben darle al enter en el ordenador, de camino a casa me he comprado unas burbujeantes latas de Monster, pizzas de la casa Tarradellas y un gramo de cocaína, lo primero es hacerme una buena paja con la película Two Girls and Horse, luego abrirle la puerta de casa al gilipollas de mi perro para que le cague en la puerta a mi vecino que es rojo y del Barcelona, después una buena siesta, merendare una burbujeante lata de Monster y me pondré unos tiritos de cocaína porque si no no hay dios que se trague a la selección está con el morralla de delantero.



Tu quien eras antes


----------



## Woden (28 Jun 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> ¿Este es el que realmente necesitamos?



Yo prefiero al ario, en vez de este moronegro (literamente es mezcla de negro y mora). Pero doy por bueno el fichaje.


----------



## artemis (28 Jun 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Puedo confirmar que en menos de dos semanas se anunciará el fichaje de mbappe por el real Madrid
> 
> Me juego la cuenta
> @artemis
> ...



Ya sabes que todos tus haters te lo recordarán en dos semanas si no ocurre


----------



## Woden (28 Jun 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Tu quien eras antes



Es Batman, guarras.


----------



## euromelon (28 Jun 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Yo prefiero al ario, en vez de este moronegro (literamente es mezcla de negro y mora). Pero doy por bueno el fichaje.



Vamos a fichar a los dos


----------



## euromelon (28 Jun 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Ya sabes que todos tus haters te lo recordarán en dos semanas si no ocurre



Que desagradable s

Todos comen caliente gracias a mi


----------



## ccc (28 Jun 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Yo prefiero al ario, en vez de este moronegro (literamente es mezcla de negro y mora). Pero doy por bueno el fichaje.



Precisamente ahora es el momento de ficharlo y no despues de ganar la eurocopa. Esperemos que el PSG no le renueve.

Ahora que Benzemalo ha hecho una buena eurocopa lo venderia por 25M al PSG, a Varane al mejor postor por 50M, a Mendy por 40M, a Kroos por 30M,...,y fichar a Mbappe por 125-150M y al noruego por 125-150M. Que no vamos a ganar nada el proximo anyo? Ok, pero el anyo que viene se liberan las fichas de Bale y Marcelo y el presupuesto de la 22/23 va a ser normal y ahi podremos gastarnos lo que sea por 2/3 piezas que nos faltaran

Ahora es el momento de hacernos con los 2 mejores delanteros (que ademas son los mas jovenes) del planeta futbol.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (29 Jun 2021)

Os olvidais que ahora el calvo tiene el puesto de seleccionador que queria. Todo estaba planeado ya


----------



## qbit (29 Jun 2021)

spam dijo:


> Leo que los perros belgas han ganado con gol de Jasar y luego resulta que el que ha marcado es su hermano y el fanegas lo que ha hecho es lesionarse. Todo en orden.



Si el club hubiera fichado al hermano, habría metido los mismos goles o a lo mejor hasta alguno más y nos habría salido muchísimo más barato.


----------



## qbit (29 Jun 2021)

I. de A. dijo:


> Unos equipos lo hacen y otros no. La selección española no lo ha hecho; Portugal creo que hoy ha sido la primera vez.



Y última que lo hace (en esta Eurocopa).

Parece que los que se arrodillan terminan mordiendo el polvo: Portugal, el Manchester contra el Villarreal, etc. Es como si algo en su subconsciente se activara que les dice que son siervos, y claro, con mentalidad de siervo tu destino es perder.


----------



## qbit (29 Jun 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Por cierto, no eran en blanco y negro, eran plateadas como lo son ahora.



Y las transmisiones televisivas en infinitos tonos de grises, que diría Carlos Pumares.

Hay algo enfermizo y patológico en esa "crítica" de las copas en blanco y negro, como queriendo asociar antigüedad con falta de calidad, cosa que no se hace con el vino o las obras de arte que ganan valor con el tiempo. También hay algo patológico en el sentido de confundir la realidad con lo que sale en la tele, algo muy propio de los borregos, y así, si por la tele sale en infinitos tonos de grises ya quieren creer y autoconvencerse de que es como menos real que si sale en colores en los años recientes, aunque sus padres y abuelos vieran los partidos en directo en el campo a todo color. No saben qué excusa inventar para negar las evidencias.


----------



## qbit (29 Jun 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Parecia Vinicius con la camiseta de la FranceAfrique, vaya forma de fallar.



Qué cabrón.


----------



## spam (29 Jun 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Vamos a fichar a los dos



Uno este año y el otro al siguiente? Sison también dice eso. Este año Bapé, entonces?


----------



## The Replicant (29 Jun 2021)

spam dijo:


> Este año Bapé, entonces?



ayer falló el penalty expresamente para bajar su precio, aprovecha Flopper


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Jun 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Puedo confirmar que en menos de dos semanas se anunciará el fichaje de mbappe por el real Madrid
> 
> Me juego la cuenta
> @artemis
> ...




Citado quedas.


----------



## Manero (29 Jun 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Jajajajajajajaja que me da la risa jajajajajajaja @Muttley tio mira que lo dice este tío jajajajaja
> 
> Las estadísticas es lo más manipulable que existe, tu y yo estamos en una mesa y yo me como un pollo entero y tu nada y estadísticamente cada uno hemos comido medio pollo...



Pero que tonterías dices de un pollo. Tras 90 temporadas de Liga los datos que se puedan extraer de ahí son estadísticamente significativos, cualquiera con un mínimo de conocimientos de estadística lo sabe, pero ya veo que de estadística entiendes tanto como de fútbol.

Y que tras 90 años de competición exista una diferencia de más del 300% en el saldo de penaltis entre el Atlético y equipos como Athletic y Valencia es una anomalía estadística brutal que ni de lejos se puede atribuir al azar. Por tanto repito, el Atlético es el equipo más favorecido por los arbitros en toda la historia de la Liga.

Si ya una diferencia del 30% entre Madrid y Barça es dificil de justificar, imagina un 300%!!!!


----------



## artemis (29 Jun 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Pero que tonterías dices de un pollo. Tras 90 temporadas de Liga los datos que se puedan extraer de ahí son estadísticamente significativos, cualquiera con un mínimo de conocimientos de estadística lo sabe, pero ya veo que de estadística entiendes tanto como de fútbol.
> 
> Y que tras 90 años de competición exista una diferencia de más del 300% en el saldo de penaltis entre el Atlético y equipos como Athletic y Valencia es una anomalía estadística brutal que ni de lejos se puede atribuir al azar. Por tanto repito, el Atlético es el equipo más favorecido por los arbitros en toda la historia de la Liga.
> 
> Si ya una diferencia del 30% entre Madrid y Barça es dificil de justificar, imagina un 300%!!!!



Jajajaja me mondo


----------



## cebollo (29 Jun 2021)

Me imagino que los franceses largaran a Deschamps, pondrán a Zidane de seleccionador y los próximos años serán Mendy y 10 más. Y ganarán.


----------



## Operacional (29 Jun 2021)

Creo que estaba lesionado.


----------



## euromelon (29 Jun 2021)

spam dijo:


> Uno este año y el otro al siguiente? Sison también dice eso. Este año Bapé, entonces?



Bappe este año haland casi el que viene que sal e más barato


----------



## Harkkonen (29 Jun 2021)

spam dijo:


> Uno este año y el otro al siguiente? Sison también dice eso. Este año Bapé, entonces?



Sison es un troll


----------



## Harkkonen (29 Jun 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Yo prefiero al ario, en vez de este moronegro (literamente es mezcla de negro y mora). Pero doy por bueno el fichaje.



Te gustan rubitos?


----------



## filets (29 Jun 2021)

Si ZZ ficha por francia en Qatar 2022 voy con ellos.


----------



## Woden (29 Jun 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Te gustan rubitos?



Ya tenemos suficientes Haradrim en España como para traerlos también al Madric


----------



## spam (29 Jun 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Sison es un troll



Sí pero anda que no se echaban de menos sus humaredas... Dice que van a por Wesley Fofana, central del Leicester, que le ha gustado mucho a Carletto esta temporada, y que si venden a Varane, vendrá ya. Me creo esta pedrada suya.

Sabéis algo de ese pavo? Dicen que se ha salido, pero si el Leicester pagó 35 kilos el verano pasado, nos van a clavar 45 mínimo. No es un Varane por 10 kilos, va a salir a precio de Koundé, aunque al menos no se le paga al Sevilla...


----------



## Roedr (29 Jun 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Me imagino que los franceses largaran a Deschamps, pondrán a Zidane de seleccionador y los próximos años serán Mendy y 10 más. Y ganarán.



Con Zidane estoy seguro de que campeonan en el mundial y euro. Tienen un equipazo bestial, con un entrenador de verdad serían imparables.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Jun 2021)




----------



## Roedr (29 Jun 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


>



Si no hubieramos tenido a CR7, Benzema sería considerado desde hace mucho lo que es: uno de los más grande de nuestra historia.


----------



## hijodepantera (29 Jun 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> ayer falló el penalty expresamente para bajar su precio, aprovecha Flopper



Pues no te digo que no.
El Madrid esta por encima de estas menudencias.


----------



## fachacine (30 Jun 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


>



Hostia puta qué brutal, millones de gracias al hijoputa que ha tenido los santos huevos de bucear hasta un tweet de 2013 para dejar en evidencia al mierda de Maldini


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Jul 2021)

Pablo Sarabia explica su celebración militar: "Es un homenaje a mi padre y mi hermana" - MarcaTV


El atacante madrileño del PSG realizó un saludo militar hacia su hermana, miembro de la Guardia Civil, que se encontraba en la grada del Parken de Copenhague. "Mi padre también era militar y es una forma de dedicarles el gol y el orgullo de vestir la camiseta de España".




videos.marca.com





Mira que tener que llegar al extremo de explicar la celebración de un gol!!!! España es un país lleno de gilipollas.


----------



## seven up (1 Jul 2021)

Es curioso el tratamiento de los medios con la renovación de Messi, al Barça a 01 de Julio les ha caducado la renovación y según creo si lo quieren (para lo cual no hay fecha), tienen que ficharlo cambiando radicalmente las condiciones para LFP. Si lo comparamos con la renovación de Ramos, el Real Madrid y de su repercusión periodística, parece una broma. Y me pregunto donde han estado por ejemplo Manolo Lama o David Sanchez o Jordi Marti o Juanma Castaño que se han pasado desde septiembre hablando de la renovación de Ramos y del Tic Tac, cuando por lo visto no sabían nada de la Messi.


----------



## Manero (1 Jul 2021)

seven up dijo:


> Es curioso el tratamiento de los medios con la renovación de Messi, al Barça a 01 de Julio les ha caducado la renovación y según creo si lo quieren (para lo cual no hay fecha), tienen que ficharlo cambiando radicalmente las condiciones para LFP. Si lo comparamos con la renovación de Ramos, el Real Madrid y de su repercusión periodística, parece una broma. Y me pregunto donde han estado por ejemplo Manolo Lama o David Sanchez o Jordi Marti o Juanma Castaño que se han pasado desde septiembre hablando de la renovación de Ramos y del Tic Tac, cuando por lo visto no sabían nada de la Messi.



No tiene nada que ver la no renovación de Ramos con la de Messi, a Ramos no lo quiso renovar el Madrid y ahora busca equipo en cambio con Messi se sigue buscando la forma de que el nuevo contrato encaje dentro del FPF. Y da igual que se trate de una renovación o un fichaje, el nuevo contrato debe cumplir con las exigencias del Fair play financiero.

No tendría sentido haber firmado ya la renovación con unas condiciones que luego impidiesen inscribir a Messi en la Liga. Se está esperando a como va solucionando Laporta el tema de las salidas y las rebajas de salarios para ver finalmente que cantidades se pueden ofrecer. Seguro que ya existen varios contratos con condiciones diferentes y finalmente se firmará el que permita el encaje de Messi dentro del FPF. Si hay poco margen firmará cobrando muy poco este año y mucho más los siguientes, y si hay más margen salarial cobrará más ahora y menos luego. Porque aunque la firma será para jugar 2 años en el Barcelona, el contrato se extenderá a 5 años y seguirá cobrando por otros conceptos aunque esté jugando en el Miami de Beckham que es donde irá tras acabar esos 2 años.

En resumen, que la firma irá para largo y se producirá seguramente a pocos dias del cierre del mercado.


----------



## seven up (1 Jul 2021)

Manero dijo:


> No tiene nada que ver la no renovación de Ramos con la de Messi, a Ramos no lo quiso renovar el Madrid y ahora busca equipo en cambio con Messi se sigue buscando la forma de que el nuevo contrato encaje dentro del FPF. Y da igual que se trate de una renovación o un fichaje, el nuevo contrato debe cumplir con las exigencias del Fair play financiero.
> 
> No tendría sentido haber firmado ya la renovación con unas condiciones que luego impidiesen inscribir a Messi en la Liga. Se está esperando a como va solucionando Laporta el tema de las salidas y las rebajas de salarios para ver finalmente que cantidades se pueden ofrecer. Seguro que ya existen varios contratos con condiciones diferentes y finalmente se firmará el que permita el encaje de Messi dentro del FPF. Si hay poco margen firmará cobrando muy poco este año y mucho más los siguientes, y si hay más margen salarial cobrará más ahora y menos luego. Porque aunque la firma será para jugar 2 años en el Barcelona, el contrato se extenderá a 5 años y seguirá cobrando por otros conceptos aunque esté jugando en el Miami de Beckham que es donde irá tras acabar esos 2 años.
> 
> En resumen, que la firma irá para largo y se producirá seguramente a pocos dias del cierre del mercado.



Ya, ya, lo que usted diga. No tiene nada que ver pero lo cierto es que a 1 de julio ninguno de los dos está contratado por su equipo y los dos por lo mismo, por el dinero. Si Ramos hubiera aceptado la oferta del Real Madrid de rebajarse el sueldo en septiembre ahora seguiría en el club. Si Messi no pretendiera seguir cobrando lo mismo (150 millones de euros brutos al año), fijo que también estaba renovado por su club.
El tratamiento dado por los medios y sus periodistas es increíble, con Ramos nos han dado la brasa machaconamente con lo que se perdía el Real Madrid y de Messi se acuerdan el 30 de junio de que el jugador no ha renovado, después de todas las promesas electorales.
Las diferencias vienen dadas con respecto a los clubs y sus aficionados. El Real Madrid ha mostrado la misma política desde el principio, hay que abrocharse el cinturón y le ofreció por los servicios prestados un año de contrato con una rebaja del 10%, Ramos en cambio pedía mismo sueldo y hasta 3 años de contrato, cuando aceptó la oferta del club ya era tarde. Con Messi es al contrario, le ofrecen hasta 10 años de contrato y el jugador solo quiere 2 pero cobrando sus 150 millones, no está dispuesto a que Hacienda le meta un puro por los pagos diferidos después de los dos primeros años, ya que habría cárcel. Respecto a los aficionados, los del Real Madrid aplaudimos la decisión del club y nos alegramos cuando le hicieron la despedida al jugador. Los aficionados del Barça siempre les parece bien todo, usted por ejemplo, decía el año pasado que lo mejor era ahorrarse el pastizal que cobraba Messi (todos nos acordamos aquellos traspasos fabulosos y lo que el club se iba a ahorrar con el jugador) , ahora le parece bien que con un año más su club se hipoteque en 300 millones de euros en 5 años con la ruina económica que estamos sufriendo todos. Por cierto, no hay para pagar la renovación a Messi pero si para traer al Kun Aguero y a Depay, a mi me lo expliquen.


----------



## JimTonic (1 Jul 2021)

a proposito y hablando de pagos en diferido, lo que el barca no pago a la plantill de junio y que se iba a pagar en los proximos años con un 3% en teoria cuenta para el limite salarial de este año???quiero decir cuenta como limte salarial de la temporada pasado o de esta???


a mi me da que esta, porque es lo que se paga en salarios a la plantilla esta temporada


----------



## spam (1 Jul 2021)

Parece que Canelita va al peseyé. Supongo que demostraría más dignidad retirándose y quedándose con su familia en vez de obligarla a mudarse a otro país o vivir separados, pero entre que debe necesitar la panoja y que a la hora de negociar sus contratos se ha demostrado codicioso y manejable por su entorno, era de cajón. A ver si esto ayuda a que Bapé venga...


----------



## seven up (2 Jul 2021)

spam dijo:


> Parece que Canelita va al peseyé. Supongo que demostraría más dignidad retirándose y quedándose con su familia en vez de obligarla a mudarse a otro país o vivir separados, pero entre que debe necesitar la panoja y que a la hora de negociar sus contratos se ha demostrado codicioso y manejable por su entorno, era de cajón. A ver si esto ayuda a que Bapé venga...



Cuando firme me lo creeré, es la segunda vez que Rene nos vende la misma moto. En Ok diario dicen que va a cobrar hasta prima de fichaje y el contrato es por varios años. Hace 15 días se arrastraba en el Madrid por mucho menos. Lo cierto es que estamos a 2 de julio y Canelita está en el paro.


En Ok diario la semana pasada decían que el Manchester también estaba muy interesado pero Canelita declinó la oferta, por que no iba a ir a un concurso de cocina.


----------



## Glokta (2 Jul 2021)

Ramos es tan flipado en todos los aspectos de su vida, que no me extrañaría que tense demasiado la cuerda con los pretendientes y este a 31 de agosto sin equipo. Algún mamadou del peseye ya se estaba quejando por las cifras que se están manejando en su incorporacion

Lo de Messi es un rotazo porque ahora entra como fichaje. Empiezo a entender la ingeniería financiera de hacer el contrato a 10 años con 8 como embajador para pagar en 10 años 2 años de jugador y que no salte la liebre. Messi o se resigna con el proyecto o se resigna con el salario pero los dos no, por mucho que hayan traído a su amigo Aguero le sigue sin gustar el proyecto con Koeman que sigue porque no lo pueden echar


----------



## Sanctis (2 Jul 2021)

Glokta dijo:


> Ramos es tan flipado en todos los aspectos de su vida, que no me extrañaría que tense demasiado la cuerda con los pretendientes y este a 31 de agosto sin equipo. Algún mamadou del peseye ya se estaba quejando por las cifras que se están manejando en su incorporacion
> 
> Lo de Messi es un rotazo porque ahora entra como fichaje. Empiezo a entender la ingeniería financiera de hacer el contrato a 10 años con 8 como embajador para pagar en 10 años 2 años de jugador y que no salte la liebre. Messi o se resigna con el proyecto o se resigna con el salario pero los dos no, por mucho que hayan traído a su amigo Aguero le sigue sin gustar el proyecto con Koeman que sigue porque no lo pueden echar



Messi no va a seguir en el Barcelona.

Si hubiera tenido que seguir ya habría firmado y todo estaría zanjado. Es un tipo que odia el alboroto alrededor. De hecho están haciendo ambas partes el papel de hacerse el tonto pero ambas partes saben que no seguirá, pero él está con su selección y no es momento de despedirse.


----------



## spam (2 Jul 2021)

Glokta dijo:


> Lo de Messi es un rotazo porque ahora entra como fichaje. Empiezo a entender la ingeniería financiera de hacer el contrato a 10 años con 8 como embajador para pagar en 10 años 2 años de jugador y que no salte la liebre. Messi o se resigna con el proyecto o se resigna con el salario pero los dos no, por mucho que hayan traído a su amigo Aguero le sigue sin gustar el proyecto con Koeman que sigue porque no lo pueden echar



Lo que va siendo hora ya es de que les den un premio Nobel de Economía a los del farsa, porque a estirar el chicle con ocurrencias y sacar panoja a cambio de excusas y humo no les gana nadie. No sé cómo no les ficha Su Sanchidad para acabar con la deuda, subir las pensiones, dar una RBU de 3k y acabar con el hambre en el mundo ya de paso.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (2 Jul 2021)

Tebas puede hacer la vista gorda, pero no creo que a Hacienda le haga mucha gracia perder 50 millones de euros porque el Barça se invente que tenerlo 3 temporadas de embajador mientras juega para otro club cuesta 100 millones.

Cuidado con eso.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (2 Jul 2021)

Y como posteaba ayer SevenUp, todo esto se va a hacer con el beneplácito de la prensa.

Ayer, circunstancialmente, vi varios programas deportivos en televisión- noticieros vamos a decir mejor - en Goltv, elnprograma de Manolo Lama, Estudio Estadio, el chirincirco...y todos los periolistos daban por hecho que Tebas iba a abrir la mano con el Farça porque no va a ser él quien deje a la Liga sin Messi.

Otra cosa es lo que vaya a pensar o hacer Sr.Hacienda, decían algunos. 

Ahora bien, ¿ si llega a ser el Real Madrid el que plantea hacer un chanchullo como este? ¿ Que diría la prensa? 



seven up dijo:


> Ya, ya, lo que usted diga. No tiene nada que ver pero lo cierto es que a 1 de julio ninguno de los dos está contratado por su equipo y los dos por lo mismo, por el dinero. Si Ramos hubiera aceptado la oferta del Real Madrid de rebajarse el sueldo en septiembre ahora seguiría en el club. Si Messi no pretendiera seguir cobrando lo mismo (150 millones de euros brutos al año), fijo que también estaba renovado por su club.
> El tratamiento dado por los medios y sus periodistas es increíble, con Ramos nos han dado la brasa machaconamente con lo que se perdía el Real Madrid y de Messi se acuerdan el 30 de junio de que el jugador no ha renovado, después de todas las promesas electorales.
> Las diferencias vienen dadas con respecto a los clubs y sus aficionados. El Real Madrid ha mostrado la misma política desde el principio, hay que abrocharse el cinturón y le ofreció por los servicios prestados un año de contrato con una rebaja del 10%, Ramos en cambio pedía mismo sueldo y hasta 3 años de contrato, cuando aceptó la oferta del club ya era tarde. Con Messi es al contrario, le ofrecen hasta 10 años de contrato y el jugador solo quiere 2 pero cobrando sus 150 millones, no está dispuesto a que Hacienda le meta un puro por los pagos diferidos después de los dos primeros años, ya que habría cárcel. Respecto a los aficionados, los del Real Madrid aplaudimos la decisión del club y nos alegramos cuando le hicieron la despedida al jugador. Los aficionados del Barça siempre les parece bien todo, usted por ejemplo, decía el año pasado que lo mejor era ahorrarse el pastizal que cobraba Messi (todos nos acordamos aquellos traspasos fabulosos y lo que el club se iba a ahorrar con el jugador) , ahora le parece bien que con un año más su club se hipoteque en 300 millones de euros en 5 años con la ruina económica que estamos sufriendo todos. Por cierto, no hay para pagar la renovación a Messi pero si para traer al Kun Aguero y a Depay, a mi me lo expliquen.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (2 Jul 2021)

Y oigan, al hilo del tema prensa, ¿ todo el odio que se vuelca hacia el Real Madrid con la excusa de la selección?

Y de forma gratuita además.

He leído y compartido opinion sobre Amunike Jr. 
y su selección con aficionados de distintos clubes y a ninguno le gustaba la selección desde la lista y menos después de Polonia, pero la culpa de esas opiniones negativas según una parte importante de la prensa no recaen sobre Luis Entique o su lista o los partidos que ha hecho la selección o las críticas a sus alineaciones y desafortunados cambios. !!! La culpa sobre la desafección de la gente con la selección es del Real Madrid que maneja los hilos y la opinión de la gente!!!

¡¡¡Tocate los cojones!!!

Evidentemente, se trata de toda la prensa antimadridista, principalmente la culé, que no deja pasar ocasión para mostrar su rencor , odio y por supuesto la envidia que les corroe.

Lo último ha sido, el jardinero de la Masia: " ... a la seleccion le es más difícil conseguir títulos por el entorno madridista que tiene..." con dos cojones.

Siempre el Real Madrid es el delincuente, con el VAR, sin el VAR, culpable del fiasco de Rubiales- Lopetegui, de lo que consiga Luis Enrique y de la muerte de Manolete... Ahora bien, sobre los que verdaderamente van cometer el delito: Laporta y Tebas nadie levanta la voz.

Nada nuevo bajo el sol dirán algunos...


----------



## El que te focka (2 Jul 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Tebas puede hacer la vista gorda, pero no creo que a Hacienda le haga mucha gracia perder 50 millones de euros porque el Barça se invente que tenerlo 3 temporadas de embajador mientras juega para otro club cuesta 100 millones.
> 
> Cuidado con eso.



A saber si este no es uno de los temas que se vayan a tratar en la famosa mesa de negociación España - Cataluña. Al fin y al cabo, es el Barça es uno de los mayores pilares en que se asienta el independentismo en lo que a propaganda se refiere.


----------



## Manero (2 Jul 2021)

seven up dijo:


> No tiene nada que ver pero lo cierto es que a 1 de julio ninguno de los dos está contratado por su equipo y los dos por lo mismo, por el dinero. Si Ramos hubiera aceptado la oferta del Real Madrid de rebajarse el sueldo en septiembre ahora seguiría en el club.



Vale que Ramos no renovó en su momento porque quería más dinero/años, pero su salida del Madrid no ha tenido que ver con el dinero sino con que dejó de ser imprescindible tras el fichaje de Alaba y el buen rendimiento de Militao. De haber querido Florentino su continuidad le hubiera mantenido la oferta hasta el 30J y no quiso hacerlo, y seguramente es una buena decisión porque el gitano de Camas llevaría muy mal la suplencia y envenenaría el ambiente del vestuario.



seven up dijo:


> Los aficionados del Barça siempre les parece bien todo, usted por ejemplo, decía el año pasado que lo mejor era ahorrarse el pastizal que cobraba Messi (todos nos acordamos aquellos traspasos fabulosos y lo que el club se iba a ahorrar con el jugador) , ahora le parece bien que con un año más su club se hipoteque en 300 millones de euros en 5 años con la ruina económica que estamos sufriendo todos.



El verano pasado Messi pidió marcharse y retenerlo a la fuerza me parecía un error, además le restaba 1 año de contrato por lo que se podría conseguir un traspaso que ayudase a renovar la plantilla, por eso pensaba que lo mejor para todos era su salida. En cambio ahora quiere seguir, si su idea es ser un One Man Club como Pelé y hacer toda su carrera en la élite en el Barcelona ojalá se pueda cumplir. Además el ahorro de su salario no garantiza el buen uso que se le de a ese dinero, el mejor ejemplo fueron los 220 millones que dejó en caja el traspaso de Neymar y como se malgastaron en fichajes horrorosos como Coutinho y Dembelé.



seven up dijo:


> Con Messi es al contrario, le ofrecen hasta 10 años de contrato y el jugador solo quiere 2 pero cobrando sus 150 millones, no está dispuesto a que Hacienda le meta un puro por los pagos diferidos después de los dos primeros años, ya que habría cárcel.



Las cifras de la renovación de Messi todavía no las conocemos ninguno y menos los periodistas que van soltando esos números, lo que es seguro es que aunque sea medianto pagos diferidos su salario anual será bastante más bajo del que tiene ahora.

¿Y a Hacienda por qué debería importarle que Messi cobre su salario en forma diferida por el concepto de ser embajador del club? Hacienda acabará cobrando el mismo importe solo que en vez de recibirlo en 2 años tardará 5 o 7 en ingresarlos, pero Hacienda no ingresará ni 1€ de menos.
Lo que debería investigar Hacienda y de momento no lo hace son los 200 millones que recibió el Madrid desde el paraiso fiscal de las Islas Caimán y que provenían de una empresa de Luxemburgo. Y sobre este tema los medios de comunicación tampoco dieron la cobertura que dan sobre la renovación de Messi ni trajeron a ningún asesor fiscal como hizo ayer el Chirincirco. Y esos 200 millones de las Islas Caimán si que suponen una rebaja real en los ingresos de Hacienda por ellos.


----------



## Kantabron (2 Jul 2021)

A Hacienda le importa el contrato de Messi porque si firma 5 años para jugar solo dos aquí, y tres fuera, eso quiere decir que los tres años que esté fuera tributará como no residente, osea, mucho menos dinero.

Y Messi tiene antecedentes ya, no debe querer jugársela y firmar eso y acabar sin poder volver a España en veinte años. Por eso no ha firmado. Lo que hay ahora es un paripé para quedar bien Laporta y Messi echándole la culpa al malvado Tebas de que no dejó a Messi inscribirse en la liga.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (2 Jul 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Vale que Ramos no renovó en su momento porque quería más dinero/años, pero su salida del Madrid no ha tenido que ver con el dinero sino con que dejó de ser imprescindible tras el fichaje de Alaba y el buen rendimiento de Militao. De haber querido Florentino su continuidad le hubiera mantenido la oferta hasta el 30J y no quiso hacerlo, y seguramente es una buena decisión porque el gitano de Camas llevaría muy mal la suplencia y envenenaría el ambiente del vestuario.
> 
> 
> El verano pasado Messi pidió marcharse y retenerlo a la fuerza me parecía un error, además le restaba 1 año de contrato por lo que se podría conseguir un traspaso que ayudase a renovar la plantilla, por eso pensaba que lo mejor para todos era su salida. En cambio ahora quiere seguir, si su idea es ser un One Man Club como Pelé y hacer toda su carrera en la élite en el Barcelona ojalá se pueda cumplir. Además el ahorro de su salario no garantiza el buen uso que se le de a ese dinero, el mejor ejemplo fueron los 220 millones que dejó en caja el traspaso de Neymar y como se malgastaron en fichajes horrorosos como Coutinho y Dembelé.
> ...



A Hacienda le importará si su residencia está en Miami y tributaria desde Miami sobre unos ingresos que generó en España 1,2 o 3 años antes pero que ingresa más tarde.

Si finalmente los cobra en diferido como embajador la Hacienda española no vería un duro.

También he leido, que al ser un posible segundo delito fiscal de Messi tendría pena de carcel.

Además de ser una burla descarada hacia el resto de equipos que conforman la Liga española saltándose el fair play con el consentimiento de Tebas ( caretas fuera).


----------



## artemis (2 Jul 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Vale que Ramos no renovó en su momento porque quería más dinero/años, pero su salida del Madrid no ha tenido que ver con el dinero sino con que dejó de ser imprescindible tras el fichaje de Alaba y el buen rendimiento de Militao. De haber querido Florentino su continuidad le hubiera mantenido la oferta hasta el 30J y no quiso hacerlo, y seguramente es una buena decisión porque el gitano de Camas llevaría muy mal la suplencia y envenenaría el ambiente del vestuario.
> 
> 
> El verano pasado Messi pidió marcharse y retenerlo a la fuerza me parecía un error, además le restaba 1 año de contrato por lo que se podría conseguir un traspaso que ayudase a renovar la plantilla, por eso pensaba que lo mejor para todos era su salida. En cambio ahora quiere seguir, si su idea es ser un One Man Club como Pelé y hacer toda su carrera en la élite en el Barcelona ojalá se pueda cumplir. Además el ahorro de su salario no garantiza el buen uso que se le de a ese dinero, el mejor ejemplo fueron los 220 millones que dejó en caja el traspaso de Neymar y como se malgastaron en fichajes horrorosos como Coutinho y Dembelé.
> ...



Buena critica, lástima que no practiques la autocrítica en el hilo del farsa... por cierto, si comete delito fiscal messi otra vez va al talego y entre querellas y juicios, con suerte ya hemos pegado la patada al puto Sanchez y no habrá indulto


----------



## Le Truhan (2 Jul 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Puedo confirmar que en menos de dos semanas se anunciará el fichaje de mbappe por el real Madrid
> 
> Me juego la cuenta
> @artemis
> ...



achraf es propalestino, vaya manera de crearse enemigos.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Jul 2021)

Lo del Barcelona puede dar para risión a corto incluso medio plazo. No pueden hacer una plantilla "al gusto", tienen que traer agentes libres, tirar de viejas glorias, y que Koeman se apañe. 

Como cambia la película de un tiempo a esta parte.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (2 Jul 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Tebas puede hacer la vista gorda, pero no creo que a Hacienda le haga mucha gracia perder 50 millones de euros porque el Barça se invente que tenerlo 3 temporadas de embajador mientras juega para otro club cuesta 100 millones.
> 
> Cuidado con eso.



La agencia tributaria dira lo qie diga su jefe y su jefe depende, entre otros, de los nacionalistas-independentistas catalanes.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (2 Jul 2021)

por cierto, creo que llego algo tarde para comentarlo, pero, habeis escuchado la entrevista (mas bien discusion) entre el vizconde bufon de la morena y el presidente del real madrid?

si no hubiera estado en la ser de la morena no seria nadie. primero va de psicoanalista argentino, luego a medida que la entrevista no va por el camino que quiere, se pone agresivo, y luego con lo de la superliga va de defensor de pobres....vizconde bufon de mierda....


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (2 Jul 2021)

@bot de ultraderecha Yo ya lo he dicho: para enfrentarse a García el grupo PRISA buscó en De la Morena a alguien que lo superara en sus dos principales características: ser un mafioso hijo de puta y ser más feo que Picio. Que lo superara también en la segunda me parece una proeza.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (2 Jul 2021)

por cierto, como me niego a escribir en el hilo oficial de la eurocopa porque me huele a antimadridismo, lo digo aqui, sarabia es suplente en el psg. si no es muy caro lo fichaba, y en lugar de mbappe, halaand.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (2 Jul 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> @bot de ultraderecha Yo ya lo he dicho: para enfrentarse a García el grupo PRISA buscó en De la Morena a alguien que lo superara en sus dos principales características: ser un mafioso hijo de puta y ser más feo que Picio. Que lo superara también en la segunda me parece una proeza.



tratando de ser lo mas objetivo posible, yo creo que hay varios factores para que de la morena acabase en los 90 siendo el lider indiscutible de la actualidad deportiva en la radio.

para empezar, lo mas importante, estaba en la ser. en esa epoca si la ser ponia a , que se yo, a un tartamudo, el tartamudo acaba siendo el tio mas escuchado. el grupo prisa abarcaba mucho poder, y en la radio era practicamente un monopolio incontestable.

por otro lado, la gente en general ya estaba hartandose del butano, en esa epoca en la cope. el butano ofrecia siempre practicamente un monologo , mientras que de la morena al menos esos años, se apoyaba mucho en los colaboradores y solia meter algo de tertulia.

ademas el butano podia resultar muy alejado del vulgo, muy formal, mientras que el vizconde bufon usaba un estilo muy del vulgo, a menudo rustico, y eso llegaba a mucha gente yo creo.

ademas, el butano solia insultar de una manera poco graciosa, se ganaba una fama merecida de bocazas ( cuentan que el padre de perico delgado queria contratar a unos matones para que le dieran de ostias) mientras que de la morena solia usar para insultar a gente tipo alfonso azuara, y cuando de la morena atacaba el mismo lo solia hacer con gente que en general tenian muchos detractoes, clemente es el caso mas claro, o el propio butano).

es curioso que a medida se fue haciendo lider, empezo a ser criticado por muchos de sus seguidores por despota, por sectario (progre patologico) y por parcial , cosa que antaño era atribuido al butano.

basicamente el butano estaba en decadencia y su estilo nuevo unido a que estaba en la radio mas escuchada con diferencia ayudo a encumbrarlo. una vez arriba, estar en la ser le aseguraba la audiencia.

desconozco como le fue cuando se piro a onda cero, yo ya no escuchaba los programas de actualidad deportiva, pero el nombre y la fama ya la tenia y en españa somos mucho de hacer lo que hace la gente, escuchar al que todo el mundo escucha o beber lo que todo el mundo bebe....


----------



## filets (2 Jul 2021)

Menuda eurocopa se ha marcado Eden Hazard
A nivel de sus dos temporadas en el Madrid, 95% del tiempo leionado, 5% del tiempo irrelevante
¿A que ya no os acordabais de que estaba en la eurocopa?













Aqui lo vemos entrenando duramente


----------



## Suprimo (2 Jul 2021)

Hazard...


----------



## Ethan20 (2 Jul 2021)

Ningun mandril queda en la eurocopa, vaya mierda de plantilla viejuna que teneis


----------



## The number of de beast (2 Jul 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Messi no va a seguir en el Barcelona.
> 
> Si hubiera tenido que seguir ya habría firmado y todo estaría zanjado. Es un tipo que odia el alboroto alrededor. De hecho están haciendo ambas partes el papel de hacerse el tonto pero ambas partes saben que no seguirá, pero él está con su selección y no es momento de despedirse.



Pienso lo mismo, apuesto por el PSG como destino. Por el Barcelona no firma de nuevo, ya ha pasado por el Juzgado con Hacienda y ha sido amenazado por su club el año pasado con lo mismo por querer irse. No habrá tercera ocasión, que es a dónde le iba a llevar ese descarado intento de fraude de ley de la "embajada".


----------



## JimTonic (3 Jul 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Vale que Ramos no renovó en su momento porque quería más dinero/años, pero su salida del Madrid no ha tenido que ver con el dinero sino con que dejó de ser imprescindible tras el fichaje de Alaba y el buen rendimiento de Militao. De haber querido Florentino su continuidad le hubiera mantenido la oferta hasta el 30J y no quiso hacerlo, y seguramente es una buena decisión porque el gitano de Camas llevaría muy mal la suplencia y envenenaría el ambiente del vestuario.
> 
> 
> El verano pasado Messi pidió marcharse y retenerlo a la fuerza me parecía un error, además le restaba 1 año de contrato por lo que se podría conseguir un traspaso que ayudase a renovar la plantilla, por eso pensaba que lo mejor para todos era su salida. En cambio ahora quiere seguir, si su idea es ser un One Man Club como Pelé y hacer toda su carrera en la élite en el Barcelona ojalá se pueda cumplir. Además el ahorro de su salario no garantiza el buen uso que se le de a ese dinero, el mejor ejemplo fueron los 220 millones que dejó en caja el traspaso de Neymar y como se malgastaron en fichajes horrorosos como Coutinho y Dembelé.
> ...



La hacienda americana puede decir que si vibe en Miami pague los impuestos alli


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Jul 2021)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Ningun mandril queda en la eurocopa, vaya mierda de plantilla viejuna que teneis



Vuélvete a tu madriguera y deja de dar por culo.


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Jul 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Hazard...



Ya sí que se le puede considerar como el peor fichaje de la historia del Madrid.


----------



## Sanctis (3 Jul 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Ya sí que se le puede considerar como el peor fichaje de la historia del Madrid.



Si pones la foto de la sonrisa cuando los elimina el Chelsea sí.


----------



## cebollo (3 Jul 2021)

Varios twiteros que van de insiders del Madri dan ya por hecho que Varane se va al Manchester United y que es factible que venga Mbappe. Ya les ha dicho a los jeques que no va a renovar y si se queda, se va gratis el próximo año.


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Jul 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Pienso lo mismo, apuesto por el PSG como destino. Por el Barcelona no firma de nuevo, ya ha pasado por el Juzgado con Hacienda y ha sido amenazado por su club el año pasado con lo mismo por querer irse. No habrá tercera ocasión, que es a dónde le iba a llevar ese descarado intento de fraude de ley de la "embajada".



Laporta no se puede permitir ese ridículo, Tebas hará la vista gorda y el cerdo Porky tirará de sus contactos en la Generalidad para que le ayuden con la "ingeniería financiera". Recordemos que el Fraudillo está para contentar a los nazis en lo que quieran, y no va a dejarlos tirados sabiendo que el VARsa es su "equipo nazional".


----------



## The number of de beast (3 Jul 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Laporta no se puede permitir ese ridículo, Tebas hará la vista gorda y el cerdo Porky tirará de sus contactos en la Generalidad para que le ayuden con la "ingeniería financiera". Recordemos que el Fraudillo está para contentar a los nazis en lo que quieran, y no va a dejarlos tirados sabiendo que el VARsa es su "equipo nazional".



Estando arruinados como están no le van a poder pagar esa salvajada de los 300 kilotones. Y al argentino no lo meten de nuevo en el Juzgado con su descarado intento de fraude de ley. Yo también creo que no están haciendo más que el paripé y tienen ya asumido que el mesías se va a otra parte.

El mero hecho de que barajen esas cantidades ya indica además, que al jugador se la trae completamente floja la situación económica del club, la bajada de ingresos por la plandemia, el amor al club, y cualquier cosa que se le ponga por delante...


----------



## fachacine (3 Jul 2021)

Es increible cómo el barcelonismo mediático no es capaz de cortar el cordón umbilical con Messi, es que no son capaces de vislumbrar un futuro sin él, son unos putos enfermos que viven alejados de la realidad, el paralelismo con el nacionalismo y "la República no existe, idiota" es tremendo. Alguien tendría que decirles "el Barsa está arruinado, idiotas" o "Messi tiene ya 34 años, idiotas"


----------



## Manero (4 Jul 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> La hacienda americana puede decir que si vibe en Miami pague los impuestos alli



Por ser residente en USA claro que tendrá que declarar todos sus ingresos allí, pero por recibir rentas desde España deberá también hacer la declaración en España. Y dado que entre USA y España existe convenio de doble imposición por lo que no se paga 2 veces por el mismo concepto, ya se encargarán los gestores de Messi para evitar problemas con la hacienda española que los impuestos correspondientes al salario del Barcelona vayan a parar a España y no a USA.

La hacienda americana recibirá lo que corresponda por sus rentas que provengan de USA y por muchos otros conceptos tipo publicidad o otros negocios de Messi.


----------



## JimTonic (4 Jul 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Por ser residente en USA claro que tendrá que declarar todos sus ingresos allí, pero por recibir rentas desde España deberá también hacer la declaración en España. Y dado que entre USA y España existe convenio de doble imposición por lo que no se paga 2 veces por el mismo concepto, ya se encargarán los gestores de Messi para evitar problemas con la hacienda española que los impuestos correspondientes al salario del Barcelona vayan a parar a España y no a USA.
> 
> La hacienda americana recibirá lo que corresponda por sus rentas que provengan de USA y por muchos otros conceptos tipo publicidad o otros negocios de Messi.



o no lo entiendes o no te quieres enterar

temporada 2021-22 cob ra 75 millones --> hacienda española se lleva la mitad 
temporada 2022-23 cobra 75 millones --> hacienda española se lleva la mitad
temporada 2023-24 cobra 75 millones del barca por representatividad, ahora ya reside en EEUU jugando con el MSL, por jugar con el MSL le pagan 30 millones de los cuales la mitad van para la hacienda Americana, pero la hacienda Americana la deice que cotice por los 75 millones del barca en España, y le cobran otra vez la mitad y la hacienda Española dice que no, que los deje en España porque los 75 millones son porque ejercio una actividad en España durante el años 21-23. Ya ves que bonito follon. Si es una representacion/embajador tendra que cotizar y pagar impuestos en America y esto seria un fraude de ley para la hacienda española, con lo cual ya ves el follon que tienen y por lo que no firman
temporada 2024-25 cobra 75 millones --> lo mismo
temporada 2025-26 cobra 75 millones --> lo mismo


----------



## Manero (4 Jul 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> o no lo entiendes o no te quieres enterar
> 
> temporada 2021-22 cob ra 75 millones --> hacienda española se lleva la mitad
> temporada 2022-23 cobra 75 millones --> hacienda española se lleva la mitad
> ...



Insisto, le tocará hacer la declaración en ambos paises pero tan solo pagar por el concepto de los ingresos procedentes del Barcelona en uno de ellos. Y la decisión de que país recibirá ese dinero es decisión del contribuyente que siempre suele elegir el que más le beneficie, nunca de las haciendas de los paises. Y como imagino que los representantes de Messi querran evitar cualquier tipo de problemas con la hacienda española para no sufrir una nueva denuncia, es de cajón que la decisión será tributar en España. 

Claro que los abogados de Messi han valorado estos temas impositivos a la hora de firmar o no firmar por el Barça, pero si todavía no se ha producido la firma estoy convencido que es por el tema del limite salarial ya que si no se soluciona impediría inscibirlo en la Liga, y a dia de hoy Laporta sigue lejísimos de tenerlo arreglado. Porque lo que si sería un ridículo mundial es que el Barcelona renovara a Messi y se quedase sin poder jugar por no poder darlo de alta en la plantilla.


----------



## Glokta (4 Jul 2021)

filets dijo:


> Menuda eurocopa se ha marcado Eden Hazard
> A nivel de sus dos temporadas en el Madrid, 95% del tiempo leionado, 5% del tiempo irrelevante
> ¿A que ya no os acordabais de que estaba en la eurocopa?
> 
> ...



Es un exjugador, nos han devuelto la de Morata


----------



## JimTonic (4 Jul 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Insisto, le tocará hacer la declaración en ambos paises pero tan solo pagar por el concepto de los ingresos procedentes del Barcelona en uno de ellos. Y la decisión de que país recibirá ese dinero es decisión del contribuyente que siempre suele elegir el que más le beneficie, nunca de las haciendas de los paises. Y como imagino que los representantes de Messi querran evitar cualquier tipo de problemas con la hacienda española para no sufrir una nueva denuncia, es de cajón que la decisión será tributar en España.
> 
> Claro que los abogados de Messi han valorado estos temas impositivos a la hora de firmar o no firmar por el Barça, pero si todavía no se ha producido la firma estoy convencido que es por el tema del limite salarial ya que si no se soluciona impediría inscibirlo en la Liga, y a dia de hoy Laporta sigue lejísimos de tenerlo arreglado. Porque lo que si sería un ridículo mundial es que el Barcelona renovara a Messi y se quedase sin poder jugar por no poder darlo de alta en la plantilla.




si y no es cuestion del contribuyente, si haces un pago en diferido como pretende laporta es un fraude para la hacienda española, porque todo tendira que haber sido pagado en 2021 y alli está el problema, que la hacienda te puede meter unp uro muy gordo


pero oye, que es vuestro club, y sino te quieres enterar no es nuetro problema, que vivis en vuestra nube. Para mi a ver si lo renuevan ya por diez años


----------



## The number of de beast (4 Jul 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> o no lo entiendes o no te quieres enterar
> 
> temporada 2021-22 cob ra 75 millones --> hacienda española se lleva la mitad
> temporada 2022-23 cobra 75 millones --> hacienda española se lleva la mitad
> ...



¿De dónde sale que le ofrecen 75 por año -375 en total- Pedrerol dijo el otro día que son 300 -100 por temporada que juegue -2- y otros 100 por la "embajaduría" esa de tres años -33 por año-. Y allí nadie lo desmintió, dándolo por bueno.

Y con cualquiera de esas cifras, en Barcelona tienen una grave distorsión de la realidad si negocian eso después de haberse pasado el año asegurando muy serios y dignos que el argentino no iba a cobrar ni de broma la locura que le firmó el Bartomeu, y que por supuesto se iba a rebajar la ficha de manera notable. A la vista está con esas cifras que eso era mentira y le siguen ofreciendo la misma locura que el anterior, aunque esta vez no la pueden pagar ni va a colar el engaño.


----------



## Chichimango (4 Jul 2021)

Lo de Hazard es tremendo, mil veces peor que lo de Kaká o Prosikito. Estos por los menos se lesionaron y ya está, mala suerte, pero lo del gofre es culpa de su puta desidia-vagancia-jeta, ha sido incapaz de quitarse los cinco kilos que le sobran en toda la puta temporada... ¿Cómo no se va a lesionar cada dos por tres, arrastrando esas lorzas?

Un desastre, vamos. Y no quiero ni pensar lo que se está levantando limpio todos los años por zampar hamburguesas.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (4 Jul 2021)

A mi con Hazard y el anuncio ese de las hamburguesas me pasa como con Bale y la banderita aquella. Deberían pedir disculpas antes de volver a ponerse la camiseta del Madrid. En este caso es casi peor, el Madrid suele cobrar un 50% de los derechos de imagen de sus jugadores, así que el club ha cobrado por hacer mofa de sí mismo. Que a estas alturas en cuanto a la gestión de marcas se permita esto habla muy mal del amigo Floro.


----------



## Manero (4 Jul 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> si y no es cuestion del contribuyente, si haces un pago en diferido como pretende laporta es un fraude para la hacienda española, porque todo tendira que haber sido pagado en 2021 y alli está el problema, que la hacienda te puede meter unp uro muy gordo
> 
> 
> pero oye, que es vuestro club, y sino te quieres enterar no es nuetro problema, que vivis en vuestra nube. Para mi a ver si lo renuevan ya por diez años



Pues sigo sin ver por qué un pago en diferido deba considerarse delito fiscal, siempre y cuando hacienda cobre cada año lo que le corresponde. Pero muchas cosas de hacienda son incomprensibles y tampoco soy un experto así pues me espero cualquier cosa.

Y las cifras de la renovación que van sacando los periodistas hay que cogerlas con pinzas, y más si esa información viene de intoxicadores profesionales como Pedrerol. Lo único que se conoce son los palabras de Laporta diciendo que Messi se ha bajado el sueldo a la mitad, pero hasta que no se firme el contrato y sea público cualquier cosa que salga es humo.


----------



## barullo (4 Jul 2021)

Chichimango dijo:


> Lo de Hazard es tremendo, mil veces peor que lo de Kaká o Prosikito. Estos por los menos se lesionaron y ya está, mala suerte, pero lo del gofre es culpa de su puta desidia-vagancia-jeta, ha sido incapaz de quitarse los cinco kilos que le sobran en toda la puta temporada... ¿Cómo no se va a lesionar cada dos por tres, arrastrando esas lorzas?
> 
> Un desastre, vamos. Y no quiero ni pensar lo que se está levantando limpio todos los años por zampar hamburguesas.



Lo de Kaká a mi me parece a la altura de esto de Hazard o incluso peor:

No pega ni chapa en toda la temporada esperando y reservandose para el mundial de Sudáfrica y una vez terminado para Brasil oh qué cosas me tengo que operar y que se joda con la baja mi club que yo sigo cobrando.

Poco más o menos como este, que ignoro si se va a operar (espero que no) si no se opera de nada entonces lo de Kaká es mucho peor.


----------



## The number of de beast (4 Jul 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Pues sigo sin ver por qué un pago en diferido deba considerarse delito fiscal, siempre y cuando hacienda cobre cada año lo que le corresponde. Pero muchas cosas de hacienda son incomprensibles y tampoco soy un experto así pues me espero cualquier cosa.
> 
> Y las cifras de la renovación que van sacando los periodistas hay que cogerlas con pinzas, y más si esa información viene de intoxicadores profesionales como Pedrerol. Lo único que se conoce son los palabras de Laporta diciendo que Messi se ha bajado el sueldo a la mitad, pero hasta que no se firme el contrato y sea público cualquier cosa que salga es humo.



Lo de delito lo tendría que decidir el juez, de momento, y si las informaciones son ciertas, lo que hay es una sospecha de intento de fraude de ley, ya que si este se va a Miami a jugar al tercer año, de entrada ya no es un extranjero con residencia en España, por lo que pagaría menos que si lo fuera. Tampoco estaría cobrando por lo que hace -juega en Miami- y la cifra que recibiría es una tomadura de pelo que no existe en ningún lugar del mundo. 

Es más, a Hacienda le sirve como prueba el programa del otro día del chiringuito, en el que dos de la bancada culé, precisamente señalan como la causa de que no firme -y nuevamente sin que nadie lo desmienta ni contradiga- el que el argentino no quiere saber nada de representaciones ni ataduras.......  Otra cosa es que no se fíe de que eso termine bien judicialmente para él, cuando es el Barcelona el que quiere pagarle de esa "original" manera, que, casualidad, rebaja su masa salarial entre otras cosas desviando dinero al futuroy a otros conceptos diferentes de la ficha, algo que el jugador no quiere según lo que dicen algunos......


----------



## Manero (4 Jul 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Es más, a Hacienda le sirve como prueba el programa del otro día del chiringuito, en el que dos de la bancada culé, precisamente señalan como la causa de que no firme -y nuevamente sin que nadie lo desmienta ni contradiga- el que el argentino no quiere saber nada de representaciones ni ataduras.......  Otra cosa es que no se fíe de que eso termine bien judicialmente para él, cuando es el Barcelona el que quiere pagarle de esa "original" manera, que, casualidad, rebaja su masa salarial entre otras cosas desviando dinero al futuroy a otros conceptos diferentes de la ficha, algo que el jugador no quiere según lo que dicen algunos......



No digas barbaridades, como va a ser una prueba para Hacienda la opinion personal de dos tertulianos que solo se representan a si mismos y que no pertenecen al club.

Y que seas seguidor del Chirincirco donde en lugar de explicar la actualidad se la inventan no me habla demasiado bien de ti. Mirate el artículo de opinión que acabo de postear en el hilo de la Eurocopa del periodista Rubén Uría sobre Pedrerol que te abrirá un poco los ojos.


----------



## JimTonic (4 Jul 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Pues sigo sin ver por qué un pago en diferido deba considerarse delito fiscal, siempre y cuando hacienda cobre cada año lo que le corresponde. Pero muchas cosas de hacienda son incomprensibles y tampoco soy un experto así pues me espero cualquier cosa.
> 
> Y las cifras de la renovación que van sacando los periodistas hay que cogerlas con pinzas, y más si esa información viene de intoxicadores profesionales como Pedrerol. Lo único que se conoce son los palabras de Laporta diciendo que Messi se ha bajado el sueldo a la mitad, pero hasta que no se firme el contrato y sea público cualquier cosa que salga es humo.




pues por eso lo explicaban el otro dia, que es un fraude de ley, porque si se hubiera pagado los 300 millones en españa, la hacienda española ganaba 150 millones, si el pago es en diferido luego puede haber problemas, ya que estas pagando (aunque sea en diferido) un trabajo de la temporada 2021-2022

por eso mientras sigan en España no hay problema porque hacienda cobraria, si se largan pueden tener un problema porque realmente se esta pagando por un trabajao en pasado (21-22) y ya estas en otro pais, y el otro pais puede querer que se le pague también.


lo dicho parece que esta situacion del pago en diferido está parando todo


----------



## artemis (4 Jul 2021)

Yo de Messi no jugaría, aunque se vaya a EEUU Hacienda le va a perseguir y los Yanquis nos deben una por otro delincuente fiscal, McAfee, les hemos hecho el trabajo sucio suicidandole, igual se repite el favor


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Jul 2021)

xavi alsono gana por TERCERA VEZ..su juicio contra hacienda,,asi que supongo que PEDRO recurrira al tribunal de estrasburgo


----------



## The number of de beast (4 Jul 2021)

Manero dijo:


> No digas barbaridades, como va a ser una prueba para Hacienda la opinion personal de dos tertulianos que solo se representan a si mismos y que no pertenecen al club.
> 
> Y que seas seguidor del Chirincirco donde en lugar de explicar la actualidad se la inventan no me habla demasiado bien de ti. Mirate el artículo de opinión que acabo de postear en el hilo de la Eurocopa del periodista Rubén Uría sobre Pedrerol que te abrirá un poco los ojos.



Si no te gustan las cifras del chiricirco pon las tuyas, que seguro que son mejores. O lo mismo prefieres las ocultas y que nadie conoce -Bartomeu style- hasta que un tal Domenech en ese programa de mierda deja a todos a cuadros contando los kilotones -y que nadie a desmentido- que cobraba el mesías que se pasea cabizbajo por los campos de la champios estos últimos años con su equipo goleado por el rival.......


----------



## Roedr (4 Jul 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> @bot de ultraderecha Yo ya lo he dicho: para enfrentarse a García el grupo PRISA buscó en De la Morena a alguien que lo superara en sus dos principales características: ser un mafioso hijo de puta y ser más feo que Picio. Que lo superara también en la segunda me parece una proeza.



muy bueno hahaha 

La verdad entre los capullos, el que peor me cae es el Vizconde.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Jul 2021)

Dato interesantísimo!!


----------



## Roedr (4 Jul 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Dato interesantísimo!!



Es improbable que cada año se repartiera el mismo número de puntos, porque el formato ha ido cambiando. Si es así, esos números no dicen nada.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Jul 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Es improbable que cada año se repartiera el mismo número de puntos, porque el formato ha ido cambiando. Si es así, esos números no dicen nada.



Tampoco valoremos los goles marcados, porque lps presupuestos de los equipos han variado, y los 38 de Hugo Sanchez tienen mas merito que 40 de Messi hoy dia.

Y las temporadas de Messi y Ronaldo son mas o menos las mismas, asi que tu subnormalidad no cuela


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Jul 2021)

Una cosa que no entiendo con el Barcelona.

De verdad merece la pena para retener a un futbolista de 35 años que un club como el Barcelona tenga que rebajar sueldos, dar la carta de libertad a varios futbolistas o intente vender a lo poco que tiene de calidad.

Imagináis que el Madrid hiciera eso por cristiano?, Yo no, y eso que Cristiano es el futbolista que más dinero mueve en publicidad por encima de Messi, aunque con un sueldo futbolístico inferior.


----------



## Roedr (4 Jul 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Tampoco valoremos los goles marcados, porque lps presupuestos de los equipos han variado, y los 38 de Hugo Sanchez tienen mas merito que 40 de Messi hoy dia.
> 
> Y las temporadas de Messi y Ronaldo son mas o menos las mismas, asi que *tu subnormalidad no cuela*



Pequeñita comparada con la tuya, que te pones a comparar sin saber los puntos que se reparten.


----------



## el ruinas II (4 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Una cosa que no entiendo con el Barcelona.
> 
> De verdad merece la pena para retener a un futbolista de 35 años que un club como el Barcelona tenga que rebajar sueldos, dar la carta de libertad a varios futbolistas o intente vender a lo poco que tiene de calidad.
> 
> Imagináis que el Madrid hiciera eso por cristiano?, Yo no, y eso que Cristiano es el futbolista que más dinero mueve en publicidad por encima de Messi, aunque con un sueldo futbolístico inferior.



pues yo lo entiendo perfectamente, la subnormalidad y el fanatismo del culerdo medio es tan grande que dejaria que asesinaran a sus padres por retener a messi un año mas en el farça. No hablamos de seres humanos racionales sino de tarados mentales, de alienados, que veneran de forma absolutamente demencial al enano hormonado. Es un grado de fanatismo que nunca se vio antes en la historia del futbol. El farsa pierde 8-2 con el gayern en la champions, el culerdo esta destrozado y quiere morirse. El domingo siguiente el hormonado le mete tres goles al alaves cuando ya va perdiendo por 3-0 y le han expulsado a dos jugadores y el culerdo ya ha olvidado el ridiculo de champions y esta exultante porque messi haya humillado a unos pringaos.


----------



## Roedr (4 Jul 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> pues yo lo entiendo perfectamente, la subnormalidad y el fanatismo del culerdo medio es tan grande que dejaria que asesinaran a sus padres por retener a messi un año mas en el farça. No hablamos de seres humanos racionales sino de tarados mentales, de alienados, que veneran de forma absolutamente demencial al enano hormonado. Es un grado de fanatismo que nunca se vio antes en la historia del futbol. El farsa pierde 8-2 con el gayern en la champions, el culerdo esta destrozado y quiere morirse. El domingo siguiente el hormonado le mete tres goles al alaves cuando ya va perdiendo por 3-0 y le han expulsado a dos jugadores y el culerdo ya ha olvidado el ridiculo de champions y esta exultante porque messi haya humillado a unos pringaos.



Yo creo que no es eso. 'Messi', nos guste más o menos, es mucho más en el mundo que 'Barcelona'. Perder a Messi es relegar al Barcelona a volver a ser un club de segundo nivel. Es normal que se dejen las tripas porque siga. Veremos los contratos fuera de los que obtiene como club estado que es capaz de conseguir el farsa sin Messi.


----------



## DRIDMA (5 Jul 2021)

Están enfermos.


----------



## Edu.R (5 Jul 2021)

El Barcelona lleva en 3 temporadas el gran balance de 1 Liga y 1 Copa del Rey. No vamos a hablar de las humillaciones en Champions o de los resultados contra equipos grandes (Llevan sin ganarnos unos cuantos clásicos ya, concretamente desde Marzo de 2019).

El problema de Messi es que es imagen, saben que por ahi entran muchos ingresos. No ya tanto por lo que hace, sino por lo que hizo.

El Barcelona debería vender o liberar a Messi para corregir el asunto a medio plazo, pero esto es como la pensiones españolas. Nadie quiere hacerlo. Pues el problema se agrava, y será peor.

Fijaros el Real Madrid, con tooooodo lo que se puede criticar: Cristiano vendido, Ramos no renovado... luego igual no funciona la cosa, pero se ve voluntad de invertir y pensar a medio plazo. Y ningún jugador está por encima del club. 

Y todo esto rodeados de clubs como Atlético, Sevilla, Villarreal o Real Sociedad que creo que también están siendo capaces de gestionar muy bien sus recursos.


----------



## The number of de beast (5 Jul 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Están enfermos.



Algunos están realmente lobotomizados.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Jul 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Insisto, le tocará hacer la declaración en ambos paises pero tan solo pagar por el concepto de los ingresos procedentes del Barcelona en uno de ellos. Y la decisión de que país recibirá ese dinero es decisión del contribuyente que siempre suele elegir el que más le beneficie, nunca de las haciendas de los paises. Y como imagino que los representantes de Messi querran evitar cualquier tipo de problemas con la hacienda española para no sufrir una nueva denuncia, es de cajón que la decisión será tributar en España.
> 
> Claro que los abogados de Messi han valorado estos temas impositivos a la hora de firmar o no firmar por el Barça, pero si todavía no se ha producido la firma estoy convencido que es por el tema del limite salarial ya que si no se soluciona impediría inscibirlo en la Liga, y a dia de hoy Laporta sigue lejísimos de tenerlo arreglado. Porque lo que si sería un ridículo mundial es que el Barcelona renovara a Messi y se quedase sin poder jugar por no poder darlo de alta en la plantilla.



Yo soy contribuyente no residente en EE.UU. y el tema es muy complicado, porque depende de tu estatus migratorio y no de dónde vivas 188 días al año. No es para nada cierto que el contribuyente pueda elegir a quién le paga, eso te garantizo yo que lo determinan las haciendas, no el contribuyente. Otra cosa es que entre países haya tratados internacionales para no pagar dos veces por los mismos ingresos.

Para hacer un resumen muy básico, dependiendo de qué papeles le den a Messi para ir allí, puede que le no le toque tributar por sus ingresos españoles aunque viva allí todo el año, o puede que sí aunque viva 3 meses y el resto en Barcelona; en todo caso, eso es muy difícil de predecir a x años vista, y te expones a situaciones muy complicadas como que un retraso en la obtención de un visado te empuje a tributar en España aunque no quieras. Y claro, lo que seguro que no puede haber son ingresos sin tributar, porque entonces cualquiera de las dos haciendas te cruje. Eso en EE.UU. sería cárcel y en España con sus antecedentes también.

Yo tampoco soy un fiscalista internacional, pero sí que conozco la base y lo que parece que está intentando hacer el Barça en dos semanas requiere años de preparación.


----------



## Manero (5 Jul 2021)

Si piensas que Messi mantiene a los mismos asesores que le metieron en problemas vuelves a ir equivocado. Y por supuesto no contradigo ni una letra del post de @loquehayqueoir, ha sido muy didáctico.

Y si eras de los que se tocaba soñando con una posible llegada de Higgins al Madrid basket siento comunicarte que ha renovado hasta el 2024, te va a tocar desempolvar los posters de Cristiano que tienes guardados en el armario para esos menesteres. Eso si que os aproveche con Heurtel, jugador de gran talento pero individualista, sin carácter e incapaz de hacer grupo dentro del vestuario, tal vez lo dejéis también tirado en algún aeropuerto cuando os hayais hartado de él que es lo mínimo que merece esa rata. Si en algun partido contra el Barça se luce puedes venir a restregarmelo, porque es un jugador capacitado para eso, pero para hacer ganar títulos a sus equipos no sirve. Hanga es mucho mejor jugador de equipo pero si el problema del Madrid es la veteranía de su plantilla añadir otro veterano no parece la mejor idea.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (5 Jul 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Barcelona lleva en 3 temporadas el gran balance de 1 Liga y 1 Copa del Rey. No vamos a hablar de las humillaciones en Champions o de los resultados contra equipos grandes (Llevan sin ganarnos unos cuantos clásicos ya, concretamente desde Marzo de 2019).
> 
> El problema de Messi es que es imagen, saben que por ahi entran muchos ingresos. No ya tanto por lo que hace, sino por lo que hizo.
> 
> ...



Es que en todo este asunto de la crisis económica del Barça todo el mundo le echa la culpa al que ya no está, Nobita y su mala gestio pero, pero, pero ¿ cuánto hay de culpa del.sueldo desorbitado de Messi en los años anteriores?

Es básico, Floren: Mira Cris no te puedo pagar tanto porque si te subo el sueldo a ti se lo tengo que subir a todos los demás y los que vengan detrás.
Cristiano: Pues me voy.

Lo.mismo con los años de renovación de Ramos y con su ficha.

¿Cuanta culpa tiene de esos sueldos estratosféricos que se pagan en el Barca son derivados del sueldo estratosférico de Messi?

¿Como es posible que un suplente random como Umtiti cobre más que Varane?

Ya se que muchos.me diran que es cosa de Nobita y de la pasta que pillo por Neymar y que todo el.mundo le jugando pero... yo ya he dicho mi opinión.

Si lenpagas 50 a mesi pues tendrás que pagar 25.ª Griezzman o a Dembele o no se cuanto a Alba etc... erc... etc... y al cabo de los años el 90 % de tus ingresos solo valen para pagar nóminas, caen los ingresos y no puedes pagar.

Prefiero perder a Cristiano que hundir el club.


----------



## filets (5 Jul 2021)

Tenemos que partir de la base de que el FC Barcelona no es un equipo de futbol, es una organizacion criminal que usa el futbol como tapadera de sus actividades ilicitas

De la historia de Messi no me creo nada:
- No me creo que ningun equipo del mundo vaya a pagar 300M € por dos temporadas de este Messi, 34 años y al final de su carrera deportiva
- No me creo que el Varsa tenga 300M, ni para Messi ni para nadie. Si los tuviera no habria pedido un prestamo de 500M
- Tebas que lleva toda la vida dejando al Barcelona hacer lo que le salga de los cojones justo ahora se pone super-estricto con la renovacion de Messi. Con la fiesta de Messi saltandose el protocolo COVID no se pone estricto; con eso no, solo con la renovacion.

La realidad es que el Varsa no ha renovado a Messi porque no tiene dinero, y todo esto es un paripe para que cuando Messi anuncie que ha fichado por el equipo X, la prensa española manipuladora convenza a la culerada de que la culpa de que Messi no juegue en el Varsa es del "madridista" Tebas que "se ha puesto super-estricto"


----------



## Harkkonen (5 Jul 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Es improbable que cada año se repartiera el mismo número de puntos, porque el formato ha ido cambiando. Si es así, esos números no dicen nada.



Ronaldo siempre fue más que Messi fuera de España y Argentina...

Por ahí no ven Barcelonas-Getafe en el Campo Nuevo... 

Ven chilenas contra la Juve, goles en eliminatorias de Champions, etc...


----------



## Roedr (5 Jul 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Ronaldo siempre fue más que Messi fuera de España y Argentina...
> 
> Por ahí no ven Barcelonas-Getafe en el Campo Nuevo...
> 
> Ven chilenas contra la Juve, goles en eliminatorias de Champions, etc...



Bueno, eso es otro asunto, que no discuto.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Jul 2021)




----------



## filets (6 Jul 2021)




----------



## artemis (6 Jul 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Si piensas que Messi mantiene a los mismos asesores que le metieron en problemas vuelves a ir equivocado. Y por supuesto no contradigo ni una letra del post de @loquehayqueoir, ha sido muy didáctico.
> 
> Y si eras de los que se tocaba soñando con una posible llegada de Higgins al Madrid basket siento comunicarte que ha renovado hasta el 2024, te va a tocar desempolvar los posters de Cristiano que tienes guardados en el armario para esos menesteres. Eso si que os aproveche con Heurtel, jugador de gran talento pero individualista, sin carácter e incapaz de hacer grupo dentro del vestuario, tal vez lo dejéis también tirado en algún aeropuerto cuando os hayais hartado de él que es lo mínimo que merece esa rata. Si en algun partido contra el Barça se luce puedes venir a restregarmelo, porque es un jugador capacitado para eso, pero para hacer ganar títulos a sus equipos no sirve. Hanga es mucho mejor jugador de equipo pero si el problema del Madrid es la veteranía de su plantilla añadir otro veterano no parece la mejor idea.



Manero... no debes hablar de lo que no sabes... Messi sigue con *Jorge Pecourt* que es el que hizo lo del burofax, Jorge se fue de cuatre casas, pero se fue con Messi de la mano.... informate antes de decir lo primero que se te pase por la cabeza...


----------



## artemis (6 Jul 2021)

Por cierto... Jovik ha venido hecho un toro... esta en fase volumen jajajaja


----------



## qbit (6 Jul 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Si no hubieramos tenido a CR7, Benzema sería considerado desde hace mucho lo que es: uno de los más grande de nuestra historia.



Pero si yo he leído en este hilo (el anterior para ser exactos) que no tiene técnica y tal.


----------



## qbit (6 Jul 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Modric era visto como un fichaje muy personal de Florentino, no sé exactamente por qué.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ningún portero habría podido parar eso.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (6 Jul 2021)

Decíais el otro día de Sarabia. 20 millones pide el PSG por él. Por ese precio es una operación interesante cambiarlo por Asensio. O por Isco si es verdad que los del Milan son retrasados.

Además contaría para el cupo de 4 canteranos. 

Fichar después de Mbappé.

También ficharía a Kalinuendo, que no sé lo que es pero tiene un nombre gracioso.


----------



## El que te focka (7 Jul 2021)

Bueno, pues ya se acabó la incertidumbre. Sergio Ramos oficialmente jugará en el PSG.


----------



## filets (8 Jul 2021)

La maricona de Bale se arrodilla ante los negros
Que se largue de una puta vez

Courtouis es el unico de Belgica que no se arrodilla


----------



## DRIDMA (8 Jul 2021)

https://i.gyazo.com/9b0563d22f5a23467b58fdaa072e7d0f.gif


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (8 Jul 2021)

Bueno, pues creo que había pillado sitio en este nuevo Bernabeu pero como no recibo avisos lo pillo otra vez.


----------



## Suprimo (8 Jul 2021)

El que te focka dijo:


> Bueno, pues ya se acabó la incertidumbre. Sergio Ramos oficialmente jugará en el PSG.



Buen suplente que se lleva el PSG


----------



## loquehayqueoir (8 Jul 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Buen suplente que se lleva el PSG



En el peseyé uno de los titulares es Kimpembe, ilustre protagonista del hundimiento contra Suiza el otro día. Ramos tendría que estar cojísimo para no quitarle el puesto.


----------



## JimTonic (8 Jul 2021)

hay una cosa que no comprendo de ramos, al final se va al PSG cobrando lo mismo que le ofrecía el Madrid (con la rebaja del 10%), y se va de un sitio que era el rey, con linea directa con el presi, a un sitio que es una merienda de negros solo por un año mas de contrato???

alguien se cree que el próximo año Florentino le iba a dejar en la estacada? a final del próximo año florentino seguramente le iba a ofrecer otro año, es lo creo yo ehhh que no lo he sacado de ningún sitio



Lo que pasa aquí es que el Sergio Ramos quería conseguir entre 20 30 millones por la prima de fichaje (Como Ayajla o Mbpaee) e la jugada le ha salido mal, porque el Manchester United se la ha clavado (porque se la tenia jurada porque los últimos años había metido el nombre del MU en las negociaciones del contrato con Florentino cuando era mentira, y el Manchester ya le dijo que se la había clavado para que la próxima vez no volviera a utilizar el nombre del club), el Manchester City le ha dejado en la estacada (el hijo puta de Guardiola le debe haber clavado otra buena puñalada) y el PSG evidentemente no le ha pagado prima de fichaje.

Es decir que la ha cagado pero bien


----------



## Suprimo (8 Jul 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> En el peseyé uno de los titulares es Kimpembe, ilustre protagonista del hundimiento contra Suiza el otro día. Ramos tendría que estar cojísimo para no quitarle el puesto.



Lo va a estar...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (8 Jul 2021)

Florentino entendió muy rápido que el covid nos había pillado con las bragas por los tobillos, porque los ingresos bajan pero el estadio hay que terminarlo. Así que hay que reducir desproporcionadamente el gasto en jugadores, que es la otra partida gorda que tenemos.

Ramos se va porque Floren no le quiso hacer en junio la misma oferta que en marzo; muy poca gente le habría reprochado nada si hubiese ignorado la famosa fecha de caducidad. Y no quiso porque con Militāo vimos todos que se puede obtener un rendimiento relativamente parejo al de Ramos, con un jugador joven (=activo apreciable), que está todavía sin amortizar (=no traspasable aunque quisiéramos), y que el año que viene iba a cobrar su ficha de todas maneras. Así que toca ahorrar y correr el escalafón en la plantilla.

Alaba, que cobra lo que Ramos más o menos, se ha fichado por si se además se va Varane. Si Varane se queda, Alaba no sobra porque es con mucha diferencia el jugador más polivalente del equipo ahora mismo y su salario puede compensarse con otras salidas. (A mí además me parece un jugador desaprovechado de central, pero eso es otro tema).

Imagínate cómo está la cosa de malita que a día 7 de julio Messi (Messi!) está sin equipo y el Barça está intentando regalar a Pjanic, lo que les dejaría un agujeraco contable de 45 kilos a partir de la próxima temporada pero les permitiría cuadrar las de ésta.

Ramos no se va porque se ha pasado de frenada y tal y cual. Se va porque lo echamos. Y dadas las circunstancias, me parece bien.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Jul 2021)

Quien crea que un equipo estaba dispuesto a darle 20 millones de euros de prima a parte de 15 millones limpios al año a un jugador de 36 años que es defensa central significa que se come todas las paridas que dice la prensa española.


----------



## filets (8 Jul 2021)

La UEFA paga a los equipos 9000€ por jugador y dia que estan convocados para la EURO
Por eso la rata progre culerda indepe convocaria antes a su abuela que a un jugador del MADRID


----------



## JimTonic (8 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quien crea que un equipo estaba dispuesto a darle 20 millones de euros de prima a parte de 15 millones limpios al año a un jugador de 36 años que es defensa central significa que se come todas las paridas que dice la prensa española.




a mi no me lo digas, diselo al hermanisimo Rene Ramos


----------



## filets (9 Jul 2021)




----------



## DRIDMA (10 Jul 2021)

alguno tiene que cambiar de camello.


----------



## Charlatan (10 Jul 2021)

El que te focka dijo:


> Bueno, pues ya se acabó la incertidumbre. Sergio Ramos oficialmente jugará en el PSG.



pobres gabachos engañados por el titiritero de rene.............ramos no juega ni 20 partidos este año......ya lo vereis,esta roto........


----------



## Sanctis (10 Jul 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Florentino entendió muy rápido que el covid nos había pillado con las bragas por los tobillos, porque los ingresos bajan pero el estadio hay que terminarlo. Así que hay que reducir desproporcionadamente el gasto en jugadores, que es la otra partida gorda que tenemos.
> 
> Ramos se va porque Floren no le quiso hacer en junio la misma oferta que en marzo; muy poca gente le habría reprochado nada si hubiese ignorado la famosa fecha de caducidad. Y no quiso porque con Militāo vimos todos que se puede obtener un rendimiento relativamente parejo al de Ramos, con un jugador joven (=activo apreciable), que está todavía sin amortizar (=no traspasable aunque quisiéramos), y que el año que viene iba a cobrar su ficha de todas maneras. Así que toca ahorrar y correr el escalafón en la plantilla.
> 
> ...



Todas, y digo todas las fuentes, y fiables, y no de hoy sino ya de varios meses atrás, incluso el propio Ramos lo admite, coinciden en que:

Florentino le ofrece seguir pero menos tiempo del que Ramos exige.

Florentino le dice que quiere una respuesta porque se acerca verano, Ramos cree que haciéndose el duro puede doblegarlo.


Florentino le dice que si no hay respuesta firma a Alaba y que si eso ocurre adiós Ramos.

Ramos cree que es un farol, aún con Alaba firmado, y que diciendo "quizá, quizá, quizá" a lo Sara Montiel, Florentino iría loco a ofrecerle lo que pide. 

En definitiva, Ramos creía que Florentino no hablaba en serio, y sí hablaba en serio.

Así que no, que no se puede decir que lo echara, puesto que Florentino el contrato sobre la mesa y el boli para firmar se lo ofreció a Ramos, y este declinó las condiciones del mismo.


----------



## The number of de beast (10 Jul 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> alguno tiene que cambiar de camello.



Al paso que vamos en menos de un mes estarán diciendo que incuso se van a dejar ganar por el Barcelona para que el Mesías agrande su leyenda y palmarés y así los chinos compren los derechos de la Liga y con eso los demás equipos puedan seguir sobreviviendo........


----------



## filets (10 Jul 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Al paso que vamos en menos de un mes estarán diciendo que incuso se van a dejar ganar por el Barcelona para que el Mesías agrande su leyenda y palmarés y así los chinos compren los derechos de la Liga y con eso los demás equipos puedan seguir sobreviviendo........



Lo de dejarse ganar ya lo hacen


----------



## JimTonic (10 Jul 2021)

Charlatan dijo:


> pobres gabachos engañados por el titiritero de rene.............ramos no juega ni 20 partidos este año......ya lo vereis,esta roto........



Le habrán puesto una cláusula para cubrirse


----------



## Charlatan (10 Jul 2021)

ha contratado ya a prensa sergio.........es lo normal en estos casos cuando estas acabado y no aceptas tu rol de consejero de crios.....aunque viendo el nivel del kinchope ese........veremos.


----------



## Suprimo (11 Jul 2021)

Aunque no lo esté viendo ni sus propia familia, sale Vinicius en la final de una Copa América


----------



## HArtS (11 Jul 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Aunque no lo esté viendo ni sus propia familia, sale Vinicius en la final de una Copa América



Y Brasil pierde...

Por cierto, qué mal equipo es Brasil ahora mismo.


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Jul 2021)

Ya tiene Fressi su titulito con la Argentina.


----------



## ravenare (11 Jul 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Ya tiene Fressi su titulito con la Argentina.



Se te ve jodido. Que papel hizo Vinicius? Correr y correr mirando al suelo como siempre para luego cagarla?


----------



## Edu.R (11 Jul 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Ya tiene Fressi su titulito con la Argentina.



Después de no se cuantas finales perdidas, nos lo venderán como histórico, pero sigue estando lejos de lo que debería ser exigible. Aun asi que lo argentinos celebren, que tal y como estamos...

Cuando un club no tiene libertad para traer lo que quiere y siempre la ha tenido, corre el riesgo de que no le salgan las cosas, en Europa ahora mismo hay varios asi. El Barcelona es el mejor ejemplo, sabe que tiene que aguantar a Messi por ingresos y esperar que el temporal amaine, porque si no, pueden pasarlo muy mal.


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Jul 2021)

ravenare dijo:


> Se te ve jodido. Que papel hizo Vinicius? Correr y correr mirando al suelo como siempre para luego cagarla?



Hombre, supongo que lo mismo de jodido que el culerdo medio cuando CR ganaba títulos con su selección... de todas formas, si el que tiene que sacar las castañas del fuego a Brasil es Vinicius teniendo, por ejemplo, a Neymar...


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Jul 2021)

Es un hijo de perra profesional.


----------



## filets (11 Jul 2021)

Acabo de leer que el gol de Argentina lo metio Di Maria
Messi ha acabado la C. America con 0 goles-0 asistencias
Tiene que fichar por el Varsa sí o sí


----------



## ravenare (11 Jul 2021)

-Máximo goleador.
- Máximo asistente.
- Nombrado mejor jugador del torneo .

Lee esto Don Pimpon. Mira a quien mantean al final del partido. Y rabia. Don pimpon mentider.


----------



## Hasta los... (11 Jul 2021)

filets dijo:


> Acabo de leer que el gol de Argentina lo metio Di Maria
> Messi ha acabado la C. America con 0 goles-0 asistencias
> Tiene que fichar por el Varsa sí o sí



4 goles
5 asistencias

Pero tú a la tuya...


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Jul 2021)




----------



## artemis (12 Jul 2021)

filets dijo:


> Acabo de leer que el gol de Argentina lo metio Di Maria
> Messi ha acabado la C. America con 0 goles-0 asistencias
> Tiene que fichar por el Varsa sí o sí



Joder... nivel del madridista medio.... comprueba los datos antes de decir gilipolleces...


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Jul 2021)

Balón de oro a Fressi por ganar la Copa Pancha y la del Rey!!


----------



## HDR (12 Jul 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Balón de oro a Fressi por ganar la Copa Pancha y la del Rey!!



Darle el BDO a Ochonel sería como darle el de mejor jugador de la Liga a uno de 2ªB. El nivel de panchoamérica es nulo, los coge cualquier equipo europeo y los destroza, ya lo hemos visto. El BDO tiene que ser para un europeo después de esta Eurocopa.

Pasa que los arrastraos del farserío y el antimadridismo solo pueden presumir de Messi, es lo único que tienen, por eso lo van a apoyar a muerte sin criterio, como cada año. No es nada comparado con lo que ya planean hacer, vender medio equipo para poder seguir pagándole el sueldo...


----------



## artemis (12 Jul 2021)

HDR dijo:


> Darle el BDO a Ochonel sería como darle el de mejor jugador de la Liga a uno de 2ªB. El nivel de panchoamérica es nulo, los coge cualquier equipo europeo y los destroza, ya lo hemos visto. El BDO tiene que ser para un europeo después de esta Eurocopa.
> 
> Pasa que los arrastraos del farserío y el antimadridismo solo pueden presumir de Messi, es lo único que tienen, por eso lo van a apoyar a muerte sin criterio, como cada año. No es nada comparado con lo que ya planean hacer, vender medio equipo para poder seguir pagándole el sueldo...



Colocate bien las gafas


----------



## HDR (12 Jul 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Colocate bien las gafas


----------



## artemis (12 Jul 2021)

HDR dijo:


>



jajajaja si te crees que eso me molesta.. jajajajaja


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Jul 2021)

https://i.postimg.cc/9FW6sfKv/GYAmJ0F.gif


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Jul 2021)

artemis dijo:


> jajajaja si te crees que eso me molesta.. jajajajaja



Claro que no te molesta, eres del Barsa B


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Jul 2021)




----------



## spam (13 Jul 2021)

Hoygan, y el Floperleaks éste que se ha sacado de la manga El Confidencial, a santo de qué viene? Ha habido progresos en la Superliga y the tinglao tiene miedito?

Por cierto, han baneado otra vez a sison en Twitter... alguien sabe si se ha abierto otro perfil? Que verano tan aburrido está quedando, que no hay ni humo...


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Jul 2021)

spam dijo:


> Hoygan, y el Floperleaks éste que se ha sacado de la manga El Confidencial, a santo de qué viene? Ha habido progresos en la Superliga y the tinglao tiene miedito?
> 
> Por cierto, han baneado otra vez a sison en Twitter... alguien sabe si se ha abierto otro perfil? Que verano tan aburrido está quedando, que no hay ni humo...






Y lo de Florentino es de la época en la que salió, habla desde el resquemor.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (13 Jul 2021)

Que Raul y sus periodistas palmeros fueron un cancer para su club y la Seleccion, lo sabe cualquiera que no sea un burro con orejeras.


----------



## MagicPep (13 Jul 2021)

Hoy en El Confidencial (el diario digital mas NWO en castellano) a tope contra Tito Floren. 

Que dicen (en articulo bajo suscripcion, yo no estoy suscrito of-course) que califica a Baul y Calvillas de "grandes estafas" ... pos claro, para lo que se han llevado del club ha sido pagar caviar y comer filete de caballa... tener un canterano cobrando esas millonadas, es como sangrar a tu padre... sentido comun señores !!!

Todo esto porque ese ser extraño, mitad inspector de hacienda mitad parroco de pueblo, que es Sanchez Galan va a ser puesto a jubilarse por Blackrock y otras manos fuertes


----------



## spam (13 Jul 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Y lo de Florentino es de la época en la que salió, habla desde el resquemor.



Gracias hamijo, en estos días de canícula el humo y las boutades de sison me ayudan a hacerlo más llevadero.

De lo de las grabaciones (que no puedo oir por no ser suscriptor, supongo que no tardarán en aparecer en otros lugares), más que su contenido, que no creo que sea relevante, y más si son de hace 15 años, lo que me pregunto es el porqué. El tal Kike Marín es un hater de floper a tiempo completo. Requeijo es un periodista de investigación bien posicionado siempre para pescar este tipo de audios filtrados, especialmente cuando proceden de la órbita Villarejo. Y siendo EC el medio que las difunde, no sé si se debe a simple pataleta antiflopertista de su redacción, del lobby protebas y antisuperliga, vendettas empresariales (Galán de Ibertrola) o un poco de todo junto. Y recordemos también que por aquella época, Calderón estaba en la junta de Floper y creo recordar que el tal Kike le aprecia más que a Floper.

Supongo que en cualquier caso no pasa de serpiente veraniega, aunque no obstante, el texto introductorio es toda una declaración de intenciones:



> En esta ocasión, El Confidencial presenta la cruda realidad ante los ojos del lector, en bruto. A lo largo de esta semana, este periódico publicará una serie de reportajes en los que podrá escuchar, sin intermediarios, la auténtica opinión de Florentino Pérez sobre distintos temas relacionados con el Real Madrid, con especial foco en cómo se refiere a las leyendas del Real Madrid que salieron por la puerta de atrás después de dar años de gloria al club. Se trata de unos documentos grabados durante charlas con el presidente y que han sido autorizados para su publicación por su indudable interés informativo.
> 
> *El objetivo de esta serie es que los más de 100.000 socios del Real Madrid, que a la postre son los dueños del club, así como sus millones de seguidores por todo el mundo, puedan conocer la auténtica cara de Florentino Pérez más allá de actos institucionales o entrevistas públicas. El lector escuchará a su presidente, sometido al escrutinio de las urnas, despreciar a sus leyendas, tildándolos de “estafa”. También podrá apreciar cómo compra su voluntad, otorgándoles puestos en el Real Madrid sin apenas contenido, o cómo intenta silenciar la opinión de los medios que considera críticos.*
> 
> En definitiva, Florentino Pérez, como nunca lo habías escuchado.


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Jul 2021)

Lo de las grabaciones ya se publicó en un libro y no dice nada descabellado, quitando la pasada de frenada sobre la calidad de Raúl y Casillas.

 

Recordemos que Camacho duró tres días al ver cómo se comportaban estos tiranos y que pasaban de todo.


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Jul 2021)




----------



## Edu.R (13 Jul 2021)

Pos fale. Hace 15 años.

Sigamos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jul 2021)

Pues no dice nada que sea mentira.


Raúl y casillas querían jugar indefinidamente en el real Madrid de por vida a pesar de que para el Madrid ya no tenían nivel, y claro sin rebajar sus fichas a la edad que tenían, encima el Madrid les tuvo que pagar sus fichas para que jugarán en otros equipos, así que si, unos jetas que además es sabido que intentaban imponerse en el vestuario, recordemos que Raúl no era capaz de correr detrás de un balón y que casillas no paraba una mierda.



Ronaldo el gordo era un jeta de cojones que no era capaz de ser profesional ni de tomarse los entrenamientos ni las dietas en serio, eso sí era muy bueno.

Zidane a diferencia de Raúl y casillas sin ni tan siquiera ser de la casa perdono su año de contrato y se marchó a pesar de Tener ofertas para seguir, normal que diga que era serio.

Beckham siempre se dijo que era un profesional como la copa de un pino, nunca le vi en el campo ninguneado una carrera o un esfuerzo, Capello sin ir más lejos como no quiso renovar le mando a la grada y meses después acabó siendo el mejor del Madrid.


----------



## Woden (13 Jul 2021)

Gran verdad ha dicho Florentino. Me gustaría saber qué opina ahora también de Isco y de Marcelo. Porque estos también son dos putas estafas y me temo que nos los comeremos con patatas.


----------



## filets (13 Jul 2021)

Estoy expectante con el "y que nos denuncien".
Como funcione creara un precendente que podremos usar con Isco, Marcelo, Bale y Hazard
A ver en que queda el LAPORTAZO


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jul 2021)

Y encima les dio trabajo a Raúl y casetas, ya me dirás tú dónde va a trabajar un ingeniero cómo Raúl o un doctorado en medicina como casetas, ahora están en el Madrid dando por culo otra vez.
Uno entrenando a unos niños y el otro colocándose las pelucas cada vez que se le caen, no parecen trabajos muy complejos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Jul 2021)

La maldicion de la champions es real..final de champions con equipos de la misma nacion.es igual a descalabro en europeos y mundiales


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Jul 2021)

Ha dicho lo que pensamos todos. Joder, que hasta Ronaldo da entrevistas hoy en día, con su panza por delante, diciendo que como jugador era vago de cojones. 

Y encima 15 años después, hasta Raúl y Casillas deben tener una perspectiva diferente sobre su declive y salida del Madrid.

No entiendo muy bien la polémica de todo esto, la verdad. Sí, es una conversación robada, pero no es un mafioso confesando sus crímenes, joder, es un jefe que se va rajando de sus subordinados.

Me parece todo muy cutre. Muy cutre Floren dejándose grabar, muy cutre El Confidencial presentando esto como si fuesen las cintas de Watergate, y muy cutre el contenido de las cintas, son opiniones sobre fútbol que se escuchan 20 mil millones de veces cada domingo en un bar.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Jul 2021)

Menudo año os espera...


----------



## Chispeante (13 Jul 2021)

Decir que Casillas, que ha sido uno de los mejores porteros de la Historia no ha sido nunca portero para el Real Madrid...y que Raul, el segundo máximo goleador de la historia del Madrid es muy malo...son declaraciones de hooligan, que se pueden y deben hacer en privado. Muy vulgar y muy tabernario el Tito Floren. Otra cosa es que la decadencia de Raúl y Casillas, como la de Marcelo o Ramos, se puedan gestionar de otra manera.

Yo creo que lo mejor es pasar página, mirar para otro lado y aceptar que una cosa es la cara y la opinión pública y otra como somos y nos manifestamos en privado.


----------



## Chichimango (13 Jul 2021)

No creo que estos audios perjudiquen a Floper, al menos entre los madridistas. Y entre los antis peor imagen no puede tener, o sea que se la suda grandemente, imagino.


----------



## Chispeante (13 Jul 2021)

Por cierto, las declaraciones son del 2006, cuando Casillas ya había ganado 2 Copas de Europa con el Madrid y estaba a dos años de romperla ganando en plan estelar dos Eurocopas y un Mundial cual superhéroe. Ni siquiera había llegado Mourinho, ese heraldo divino, a posar su dedo acusador sobre Iker. Se le nota que había salido bufando de la presidencia y necesita desahogarse.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Jul 2021)

Chispeante dijo:


> Por cierto, las declaraciones son del 2006, cuando Casillas ya había ganado 2 Copas de Europa con el Madrid y estaba a dos años de romperla ganando en plan estelar dos Eurocopas y un Mundial cual superhéroe. Ni siquiera había llegado Mourinho, ese heraldo divino, a posar su dedo acusador sobre Iker. Se le nota que había salido bufando de la presidencia y necesita desahogarse.



De Casillas ha dicho dos cosas: que es un calzonazos, y que si hubiese entrenado más hubiese sido incluso mejor. Lo primero se lo podía haber ahorrado, es un cotilleo de portera. Lo segundo es relevante a su trabajo como futbolista del Madrid. 

Dicho lo cual, con la perspectiva de 15 años, ambas cosas son tan ciertas como que el sol sale por el este.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (13 Jul 2021)

Grande Florentino diciendo verdades. Ahora resulta que un portero que se pasa 15 años en el Madrid y gana un Zamora es el mejor de no sé qué.


----------



## fachacine (13 Jul 2021)

Hay que separar la faceta futbolística de la personal. Respecto a Raul lo he dicho varias veces: para mí es DIOS, el jugador más importante de la era moderna, más incluso que Cristiano, llevábamos 32 años sin ganar la Copa de Europa y Raul vino para cambiarlo todo y dotarnos de una autoestima de la que carecíamos (y no fue él sólo, ojo, junto a él estuvieron Hierro, Redondo, Roberto Carlos...) Esto es así os pongáis como os pongáis los anti-Raul, y Casillas ha sido posiblemente el mejor portero de la historia del fútbol, si bien su imagen quedó empañada en los últimos años por ser un topo, un mal capitán y hacerle la cama a Mourinho por su amistad con Xavi Hernández y compañía, pero futbolisticamente Iker es un gigante y su palmarés no engaña. En eso hay que criticar a Su Florentineza por bocazas, las cosas como son.

Pero si Raul o Casillas en su decadencia no se comportaron bien con el club pues igual el presi tuvo algo de razón es estar caliente con ellos, pero de todas formas todo esto es de hace 15 años, imaginad vuestra relación con parejas, amigos, familiares, jefes...En 15 años las cosas cambian mucho. Respecto a El Confidencial, una puta basura, como el 95% de los medios de comunicación.


----------



## Malvender (13 Jul 2021)

Floren diciendo lo que casi todos pensamos. Donde está la noticia? Comparar por ejemplo a Casillas con Donaruma provoca carcajadas


----------



## JimTonic (13 Jul 2021)

Iker tenia unos reflejos naturales descomunales, pero eso dura hasta los 25 luego hay que entrenarlos, anda que la historia del deporte no tiene deportistas con unas condiciones naturales brutales que no dan palo al agua, pero lo que le mato no fue ser un puto vago sino ser un puto topo, posicionarse con los independentistas en la seleccion española en contra de arbeloa (_haciendole un vacio), y hacer la vida im posible con la prensa a cualquiera que le podia hacer sombra en la porteria


----------



## Fiodor (13 Jul 2021)

Nadie saldría ileso de una grabación en una conversación privada. Y menos después de un calentón... Grabar estas conversaciones es algo inmoral, sólo tienen justificación cuando hay algún delito por medio, pero no estamos en ese caso...


----------



## Roedr (13 Jul 2021)

Floren es grandioso. 

Ya era hora de que saliera su opinión (aunque sea de forma ilícita) sobre lo que todo el mundo ve: que Raúl es un HDP y Casillas un retrasado.

Espero que esto abra los ojos a mucho madridista intoxicado.


----------



## Roedr (13 Jul 2021)

MagicPep dijo:


> Hoy en El Confidencial (el diario digital mas NWO en castellano) a tope contra Tito Floren.
> 
> Que dicen (en articulo bajo suscripcion, yo no estoy suscrito of-course) que califica a Baul y Calvillas de "grandes estafas" ... pos claro, para lo que se han llevado del club ha sido pagar caviar y comer filete de caballa... tener un canterano cobrando esas millonadas, es como sangrar a tu padre... sentido comun señores !!!
> 
> Todo esto porque ese ser extraño, mitad inspector de hacienda mitad parroco de pueblo, que es Sanchez Galan va a ser puesto a jubilarse por Blackrock y otras manos fuertes



El Confidencial es la mayor basura de diario digital que existe. Creo que respeto más a Público.


----------



## Roedr (13 Jul 2021)

Malvender dijo:


> Floren diciendo lo que casi todos pensamos. Donde está la noticia? Comparar por ejemplo a Casillas con Donaruma provoca carcajadas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 711312



Es verdad, Donnarumma ha parado más en una competición internacional que Casillas en toda su carrera internacional.


----------



## Roedr (13 Jul 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> Nadie saldría ileso de una grabación en una conversación privada. Y menos después de un calentón... Grabar estas conversaciones es algo inmoral, sólo tienen justificación cuando hay algún delito por medio, pero no estamos en ese caso...



Bueno, el capullo de Abellán no saldrá ileso jajaja


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Jul 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Es verdad, Donnarumma ha parado más en una competición internacional que Casillas en toda su carrera internacional.



Hombre, Casillas creo que paró 3 tandas de penaltis si no recuerdo mal (2002, 2008 y 2012), más un penalti a Paraguay en cuartos de 2010 con 0-0 en el minuto 60 que si lo meten nos vamos a la mierda, más una paradita a Robben que creo que sale en algún vídeo de Youtube y tal.

Ojo, que Donnaruma me parece un porterazo, pero todavía le queda por parar con Italia para igualar eso. De hecho, lo más normal es que no lo iguale, ni él ni nadie.

Casillas es un calzonazos, un vago y un calvo, pero las cosas hay que decirlas como son.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (13 Jul 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> El Confidencial es la mayor basura de diario digital que existe. Creo que respeto más a Público.



El modelo de financiación del Confidencial no es "cobro por dejarte leer mis noticias" sino "cobro por publicar las noticias que tú me pagues para que publique". Eso es cierto en otros medios (un ejemplo claro es el Financial Times) pero en el caso del Confidencial es especialmente llamativo, primero, porque cultivó durante años fama de diario serio, y segundo, porque corre el rumor de que la gente que se ha hecho con las riendas de un año a esta parte es chunga, chunga, chunga, y muy financiada por el proyecto indepe y de una desestabilización general de España y de la UE "de las grandes naciones", alentados desde fuera.


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Jul 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Hay que separar la faceta futbolística de la personal. Respecto a Raul lo he dicho varias veces: para mí es DIOS, el jugador más importante de la era moderna, más incluso que Cristiano, llevábamos 32 años sin ganar la Copa de Europa y Raul vino para cambiarlo todo y dotarnos de una autoestima de la que carecíamos (y no fue él sólo, ojo, junto a él estuvieron Hierro, Redondo, Roberto Carlos...) Esto es así os pongáis como os pongáis los anti-Raul, y Casillas ha sido posiblemente el mejor portero de la historia del fútbol, si bien su imagen quedó empañada en los últimos años por ser un topo, un mal capitán y hacerle la cama a Mourinho por su amistad con Xavi Hernández y compañía, pero futbolisticamente Iker es un gigante y su palmarés no engaña. En eso hay que criticar a Su Florentineza por bocazas, las cosas como son.
> 
> Pero si Raul o Casillas en su decadencia no se comportaron bien con el club pues igual el presi tuvo algo de razón es estar caliente con ellos, pero de todas formas todo esto es de hace 15 años, imaginad vuestra relación con parejas, amigos, familiares, jefes...En 15 años las cosas cambian mucho. Respecto a El Confidencial, una puta basura, como el 95% de los medios de comunicación.



La Séptima se ganó gracias al gen competitivo que nos dejó Capello.


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Jul 2021)




----------



## el ruinas II (13 Jul 2021)

*“Los jugadores son figuritas de mazapán. Por mí, que se mueran”.

“Es para coger una ametralladora y fusilarlos”

“Mi error ha sido tratar a los jugadores como personas”

«Son unos autenticos hijos de puta. No merecen vivir. Son unos fantasmones que no dan la talla en el campo».*


Esto eran declaraciones publicas de Jesus Gil, nada de grabaciones secretas ni pollas, cuando el futbol estaba dirigido por hombres y no por maricones


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Jul 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> *“Los jugadores son figuritas de mazapán. Por mí, que se mueran”.
> 
> “Es para coger una ametralladora y fusilarlos”
> 
> ...





el ruinas II dijo:


> *“Los jugadores son figuritas de mazapán. Por mí, que se mueran”.
> 
> “Es para coger una ametralladora y fusilarlos”
> 
> ...



Y quería matar al Tren Valencia... pero eso eran otros tiempos y Gil era muy simpático.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Jul 2021)




----------



## el ruinas II (13 Jul 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Y quería matar al Tren Valencia... pero eso eran otros tiempos y Gil era muy simpático.



 

dice gil que a valencia: "a ver si le matan", gil estaba a otro nivel


----------



## Xequinfumfa (13 Jul 2021)

Joder, me acabo de levantar con estas declaraciones, que aún refuerzan más mi admiración absoluta por Su Florentineza. Estoy completamente de acuerdo con él en todo. 

Casillas es mala gente; se le ve a kilómetros. Tiene ese carácter huraño, hosco, desconfiado y manipulador tan propio de la Castilla rural (el tío es 100% de Avila). Y que es un calzobazos y su (ahora ex mujer) una zorra que iba por la fama, vamos, evidentísimo. Eso, en cuanto a lo personal.

En cuanto a lo profesional, Casillas era puro reflejos. Y no pasó nunca de ahí, ni mejoró su técnica ni su físico jamás. Y en cuanto llegó a cierta edad se le abrieron todas las costuras como portero. Vamos...César, Cañizares, Valdés, Molina o Palop (por no salir de España) eran todos MUCHO mejores que él. Fuera de España, a palazos. Pero era un topo de la prensa, que le defendió a muerte desde sus inicios, y ahí estuvo el payo, hasta que nos lo pudimos quitar con aguarrás, salfumán y zotal. Y pagándole la mitad de su ficha. 

Raúl era calcado. Este tenía la maldad del barrio quinqui (de Villaverde, nada menos) y se hizo el amo del cotarro en base a su apoyo por parte de la prensa. De todos modos, salir fuera creo que le hizo mucho bien. Creo que con los años se ha vuelto mucho mas sabio y mucho mejor tío. Se casó bienby eso ayuda muchísimo. A las 25 era gilipollas; me da que a los 43 es un tío mucho más razpnable. Acabó madurando; Casillas sigue igual (o peor). Los años, si no te maduran y te ennoblecen, te vuelven aún más insoportable de lo que ya eras. 

De hecho, el puestito de mierda que le han dado a Casillas es por aquello de "mantén a tus amigos cerca y a tus enemigos, más cerca". 

Por cierto, que no se me ofenda nadie por lo del carácter castellano de pueblo o por de venir de un barrio marginal. Son formas de hablar. Yo soy valenciano y soy el primero en cagarme en el carácter y la idiosincrasia de mi pueblo, vamos.


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Jul 2021)

Floren 1 - Ceferino 0


----------



## tururut12 (13 Jul 2021)

Casillas como portero era muy bueno en cuanto a reflejos, bueno parando en lanzamiento de penaltis y en el uno contra uno cuando se quedaba solo ante el jugador rival que le encaraba; en cambio, era mediocre jugando con los pies y pésimo en el juego aéreo (casi siempre no salía de la portería y cuando lo hacía solía equivocarse, por ejemplo, en el gol del Atleti en la final de Lisboa). El juego aéreo y los centros aéreos verdaderamente era su talón de Aquiles.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Jul 2021)

Florentino cuenta las verdades del barquero, y seguramente de Ramos podria largar tambien lo suyo, aunque supongo que despues de esto, tratara de ser mas precavido a la hora de hablar en petit comite.

Raul y Casillas contribuyeron a convertir el vestuario blanco en la casa de tocame Roque. Y no nos olvidemos tambien de Hierro o de Ramos.

En mas de una ocasion se ha dicho que Casillas ha sido un portero bastante sobrevalorado. Lo que esta claro, es que asi como su punto fuerte eran sus reflejos, por alto era un porterucho del monton, y en cuanto a Raul, yo particularmente siempre he pensado que su mayor virtud, era lograr suplir su falta de calidad tecnica con su picardia y espiritu ganador. Futbolistas que sin lugar a dudas marcaron una epoca en el Madrid, pero que debido precisamente a sus carencias y limitaciones, y a su falta de capacidad para asumirlas, se terminaron yendo irremediablemente por la puerta de atras.

Por cierto, Cristiano, como goleador, probablemente el mejor de la historia junto con Messi, mentalidad ganadora a raudales, profesionalidad y tal. Pero aparte de ser un tipo enormemente egocentrico y egoista, cuando trata de regatear a alguien haciendo una bicicleta suele dar bastante verguenza ajena. Y en cuanto a Zidane, un crack, talento, clase y elegancia sin igual, tipo discreto de los que nunca han dado de que hablar, pero tambien mas raro que un perro verde.

Ah, y otra cosa mas, Florentino como gestor economico, el mejor, pero futbolisticamente hablando, solo un aficionado mas. La prueba mas evidente era la gilipollez aquella de los zidanes y pavones, o hacerle caso a Valdano y contratar a Queiroz sin ninguna experiencia como primer entrenador, y un largo etc de errores y malas decisiones. Asi que no estaria de mas que el ser superior hiciese tambien de vez en cuando un poco de autocritica, porque sigue dando la impresion de ser totalmente incapaz de hacerlo despues de veinte años.


¿Por cierto, se pueden oir todos los audios juntos en algun sitio? Esta noche no me pierdo el chiringuito, a ver que comenta Pedrerol, el correveidile no oficial de Florentino.


----------



## Woden (13 Jul 2021)

Casillas no solo por alto era una mierda, sino que no sabía jugar con el pie. Ni siquiera sacando de puerta, metía unos pelotazos que siempre iban al contrario. 
Le salvaban sus reflejos, pero cuando estos se acabaron definitivamente tras el mundial (vaya usted a saber por qué), dejó de ser portero para el Madrid y aun tuvimos que sufrirlo largos años de mierda.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Jul 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Casillas es mala gente; se le ve a kilómetros. Tiene ese carácter huraño, hosco, desconfiado y manipulador tan propio de la Castilla rural (el tío es 100% de Avila). Y que es un calzobazos y su (ahora ex mujer) una zorra que iba por la fama, vamos, evidentísimo. Eso, en cuanto a lo personal.



No sé lo que opina Floren de Sara Carbonero, pero en 2006 Casillas no estaba saliendo con ella así que esas delaraciones no son sobre ella. Buen patinazo de El Confidencial, que no sabe ni dar sus propias exclusivas.


----------



## fachacine (13 Jul 2021)

tururut12 dijo:


> Casillas como portero era muy bueno en cuanto a reflejos, bueno parando en lanzamiento de penaltis y en el uno contra uno cuando se quedaba solo ante el jugador rival que le encaraba; en cambio, era mediocre jugando con los pies y pésimo en el juego aéreo (casi siempre no salía de la portería y cuando lo hacía solía equivocarse, por ejemplo, en el gol del Atleti en la final de Lisboa). El juego aéreo y los centros aéreos verdaderamente era su talón de Aquiles.



Hay muchos paralelismos entre Iker y Keylor, 2 porteros de grandes reflejos, grandes parapenaltys, tocados un poco también por la buena fortuna pero unos inútiles en el juego por alto. Courtois me parece mucho más completo. Iker y Keylor en reflejos son un 9 pero un 5 en juego por alto, Courtois es un 8 en todo.


----------



## fachacine (13 Jul 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No sé lo que opina Floren de Sara Carbonero, pero en 2006 Casillas no estaba saliendo con ella así que esas delaraciones no son sobre ella. Buen patinazo de El Confidencial, que no sabe ni dar sus propias exclusivas.



Pues sería la miss España Eva González


----------



## el ruinas II (13 Jul 2021)

y lo peor de casillas y baul es que son un par de reventaos, dos peseteros de mierda que alardean de que le quitaron al madrid hasta el ultimo euro de sus contratos una vez que se les echo a escobazos, vaya par de ratas de cloaca.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Jul 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Casillas no solo por alto era una mierda, sino que no sabía jugar con el pie. Ni siquiera sacando de puerta, metía unos pelotazos que siempre iban al contrario.
> Le salvaban sus reflejos, pero cuando estos se acabaron definitivamente tras el mundial (vaya usted a saber por qué), dejó de ser portero para el Madrid y aun tuvimos que sufrirlo largos años de mierda.



Hablando de Casillas y la Carbonero, que al final han acabado como era de esperar, no olvidemos tambien que se enamoro de ella como le paso a Felipon con la Letizia, babeando al verla por la television cuando ella estaba saliendo con el maromo ese que presenta lo de la ruleta de la fortuna.

Que Casillas ha sido siempre un niñato de poco caracter, lo demostro nada mas conquistar la final de la novena, cuando lloraba como una nena, pero yo pienso que mas que de alegria por la consecucion del titulo, realmente fue porque Del Bosque no lo hubiera sacado de titular. Eso si, solia tener la suerte aquella de san Iker, que todos los balones al borde del area le iban al bulto.


----------



## Roedr (13 Jul 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El modelo de financiación del Confidencial no es "cobro por dejarte leer mis noticias" sino "cobro por publicar las noticias que tú me pagues para que publique". Eso es cierto en otros medios (un ejemplo claro es el Financial Times) pero en el caso del Confidencial es especialmente llamativo, primero, porque cultivó durante años fama de diario serio, y segundo, porque corre el rumor de que la gente que se ha hecho con las riendas de un año a esta parte es chunga, chunga, chunga, y muy financiada por el proyecto indepe y de una desestabilización general de España y de la UE "de las grandes naciones", alentados desde fuera.



Es evidente que El Condidencial es pro indepe y pro PSOE total. A mí me produce ascazo total porque van de neutrales.


----------



## Roedr (13 Jul 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Floren 1 - Ceferino 0



Floren terminará enlomando a Luciferino.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (13 Jul 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No sé lo que opina Floren de Sara Carbonero, pero en 2006 Casillas no estaba saliendo con ella así que esas delaraciones no son sobre ella. Buen patinazo de El Confidencial, que no sabe ni dar sus propias exclusivas.



Da igual Sara Carbonero que cualquier otra petarda parecida. Son clones. 

En el fondo, tanto Raúl como Casillas fueron víctimas del sistema. El fútbol es un negocio formidable que mueve muchísima pasta, influencia, poder e intereses. Y estos dos pardillos llegaron con 18 añitos (Raúl con 17, creo) a la primera plantilla y se los comieron con patatas. Como pasa en todos los deportes de élite con infinidad de chavales como ellos. 

Llegas al Madrid con 18 años, sin haber tocado media teta en tu vida, sin tener ni puta idea de cómo funciona el mundo, llegando de un barrio de mierda, de un pueblo...y te encuentras una prensa que te apoya a muerte y que son tus "amigos" (y tú cenas con ellos y les hablas del club, porque son tus "amigos") y, de repente, pasas de ser invisible a tener que quitarte las mujeres a capazos porque prácticamente te ponen el coño en la cara. Todas. Cualquiera. La que quieras. 

Es que, joder, hay que ponerse en su lugar también. ¿Cómo no vas a ser un gilipollas? ¿Cómo no te vas a creer el puto rey del mambo? Es que es imposible. Es imposible. Así acaban tantos deportistas como acaban; en el fútbol y en la NBA y en la NFL...es que es de cajón. 

Y, repito, a Raúl le vino muy bien salir de España y creo que maduró muchísimo. Casillas me sigue pareciendo con 40 el mismo tonto útil que era a los 20.


----------



## Roedr (13 Jul 2021)

Lo más tranquilizador de todo esto es que nuestro Floren no se chupa el dedo. Lo más perturbador es que su 'centrismo' le puede, y ahí tenemos a Baúl y Casillas cobrando a día del hoy del Madrid.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jul 2021)

Iker Casillas probablemente haya sido el portero más decisivo del mundo, pero el mejor ni de coña, son cosas muy distintas, el tío saliendo por abajo y bajo palos era muy bueno, pero saliendo por arriba y jugando con los pies era muy malo.

Mi top de mejores porteros de la historia:

1 buffon.
2 neuer.
3 toldo
4 casetas aka peluquines.

El resto de los que he visto están ya por debajo


----------



## filets (13 Jul 2021)

Admirad la salida del TOPO
TOPO hijo de pvta
Tiralo al agua a ver si flota


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Iker Casillas probablemente haya sido el portero más decisivo del mundo, pero el mejor ni de coña, son cosas muy distintas, el tío saliendo por abajo y bajo palos era muy bueno, pero saliendo por arriba y jugando con los pies era muy malo.
> 
> Mi top de mejores porteros de la historia:
> 
> ...



Toldo no empató con nadie, hombre. Era bueno, pero como él ha habido 50, y tampoco ganó nada gordo ni jugó casi torneos internacionales.

Yo pondría por ahí a Kahn, aparte de un porterazo ese hombre infundía pánico en rivales, árbitros y hasta aficiones. Un día le pegaron en toda la jeta con una pelota de golf acabando un partido de la Bundesliga. Se levantó, le dio la pelota al árbitro, siguió jugando sangrando como un cerdo, que su equipo ya estaba con 10 y no le quedaban cambios, y por supuesto ganó el partido.


----------



## el ruinas II (13 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Iker Casillas probablemente haya sido el portero más decisivo del mundo, pero el mejor ni de coña, son cosas muy distintas, el tío saliendo por abajo y bajo palos era muy bueno, pero saliendo por arriba y jugando con los pies era muy malo.
> 
> Mi top de mejores porteros de la historia:
> 
> ...



oblak, ter stegen , courtois o pickford son infinitamente mejores que el topor


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jul 2021)

A algunos se nos olvida que el mafioso de florentino cogió al Madrid y lo modernizó y puso a la altura del Manchester united que era lo más grande que había respecto a marketing en aquel momento.

Si no es por florentino, ni Figo, ni Zidane, ni Ronaldo nazario ni Beckham hubieran jugado en la vida en el Madrid, y eso sirvió para que después jugadores como cristiano (independientemente de quien lo fichará), Kaká, bale, Modric, kroos, Benzema y otros tantos quisieran jugar en el Madrid, que a fichado mierda, pues claro como todos, pero los mejores del mundo han acabado jugando en el Madrid por su forma de gestionar, renovó patrocinadores, creo una imagen de club histórico nombrando a di Estéfano y butrageño, que hasta ese momento no se acordaba ni su madre de ellos.
Ya vimos a quien fichaba el Madrid cuando él no estaba, van deer var, drenthe y compañía.

En la primera etapa ficho a los mejores del mundo en cada posición, algo que nunca ha podido hacerse ni antes ni después, y en la segunda ante un Barcelona acojonante que dominaba el fútbol mundial se sacó un proyecto para que al menos el Madrid fuera competitivo, una vez acabado el gran Barcelona el Madrid ganó 4 champions.

Casillas sus ultimos 4 años fueron una mierda, cantaba como su puta madre, en sus buenos años resultó ser un portero muy beneficioso y vistoso pero todo el mundo veía que por arriba y con los pies era un paquete.

Raúl, su primeros 4 años fueron muy buenos porque tenía la forma física óptima para ello, pero no tenía regate, no tenía velocidad, no hacía jugar al equipo, eso sí, metía muchos goles, todos de rebote o de vaselina. Al cabron en cuanto que le metieron arriba en el equipo gente técnica que encima tenía gol se le vieron las costuras, si como ya decíamos no era especialmente rápido imaginad cuando empezó a perder velocidad, que el cabron no llegaba bien a los desmarques y no era ni capaz de presionar, si durante sus mejores años llegó a merecer un balón de oro sus años malos fueron horribles y fueron 4 largos años.
Si Benzema en un Madrid ramplón u sin ser un goleador puede marcar 25 goles por año, tal vez deberíamos hacernos algunas preguntas sobre cómo nos creemos lo que nos dice la prensa y lo acabamos repitiendo.

Lo dos se marcharon y el Madrid les tuvo que pagar el sueldo en sus equipos de destino.

A estos sujetos se les paga muy bien por sus servicios, ¿que quiere la gente que sean titulares y pagarles 12 millones de euros hasta los 50 años?, Que esta gente encima querían ser titulares.

A ramos le dice de renovar, el gitano dice que no, pues a tomar por culo.

El gitano ronaldo cada año se ponía triste para que le subieran el sueldo, el año que tras ganar una final se puso a hablar de sus mierdas, pues a tomar por culo también y encima por lo mismo que costo.

El Ozil, un tío con una clase bestial pero que no era ni capaz de correr en los partidos, y este no era tan dios como nazario que gordo y cojo aún marcaba las diferencias, no, esté no, pues a tomar por culo.

Di María, que se pasaba el día su mujer dando por culo diciendo que España esto que Madrid lo otro, un día se tocó las pelotas cuando le pitaban, otro a tomar por culo.


Que si, que ha fichado a gente como Kaká o hazard, pero coño cualquiera habría fichado a estos dos si se ponen a tiro, pero como todo pues te pueden salir rana.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jul 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> oblak, ter stegen , courtois o pickford son infinitamente mejores que el topor




Prefiero opinar cuando acaban sus carreras al primer nivel, una cosa es que casillas para mi no sea el mejor portero del mundo y otra es que ahora cualquiera sea mejor, seamos serios.

Oblak, Steven y courtois son más completos porque también son hijos de un tiempo en que a los porteros ya no solo se les exige parar, no creo que ninguno de ellos vaya a ser tan decisivo como casillas, ya veremos si por carrera le supera, en el resto de apartados ya opinare cuando terminen su carrera.
El portero de Inglaterra el pickford ese, es un friki de mierda que solo hace el gilipollas durante los partidos, es malísimo el cabron, no entiendo que hace siendo portero profesional.


Por cierto voy a dejar un hilo del ilustre forero obiwanchernobil que trata sobre cine para hombres que os va a interesar 100%calidad.






Películas para hombres muy hombres PARTE 2


A peticion popular voy a realizar una selección de películas semanalmente, cine de calidad, grandes obras cumbres de la historia del cine, cine con mayúsculas, películas sólo para hombres muy hombres. 1-Top gun: Tal vez no sea la mejor película para iniciar esta sección ya que se trata de una...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## qbit (14 Jul 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Hombre, Casillas creo que paró 3 tandas de penaltis si no recuerdo mal (2002, 2008 y 2012), más un penalti a Paraguay en cuartos de 2010 con 0-0 en el minuto 60 que si lo meten nos vamos a la mierda, más una paradita a Robben que creo que sale en algún vídeo de Youtube y tal.
> 
> Ojo, que Donnaruma me parece un porterazo, pero todavía le queda por parar con Italia para igualar eso. De hecho, lo más normal es que no lo iguale, ni él ni nadie.
> 
> Casillas es un calzonazos, un vago y un calvo, pero las cosas hay que decirlas como son.



Tened en cuenta que ahora están saliendo las ratas de siempre de sus escondrijos a reescribir la historia del Madrid, a quitar méritos deportivos a los ex-futbolistas del pasado aprovechando que los aficionados están o estamos molestos con el comportamiento de algunos de ellos. No les déis ese gusto.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Jul 2021)

Estarán sacando el "best of". Queda mal porque es el presidente, pero muchas cosas de las que dice son opiniones muy cercanas a la realidad. Muy de bar, pero cercanas a la realidad.

Para mi Casillas marcó una época, hasta que se juntó con la Carbonero y empezó su decadencia. Igual fue casualidad, pero hasta 2011, era un puto crack bajo los palos. Para el equipo fue una época bastante regulera a nivel deportivo, lo cual quizás le ensalzó aun más como salvador.

Estoy seguro que el 80% de los presidentes/entrenadores de Primera hablan asi de los jugadores en privado, pero como somos el Real Madrid, da más morbo.

A ver que sale en los próximos días, pero no descarto que la afición incluso se posicione (más) a favor de Florentino. Otro que, de una forma o de otra, ha marcado una época en el club, a la altura de los más relevantes.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (14 Jul 2021)

Le están haciendo un favor a Su Florentineza. Los audios estos son como los evangelios apócrifos del madridismo.


----------



## artemis (14 Jul 2021)

jajajaja Flopper insultando a Mourinho, alguno se le va a explotar la cabeza jajaajjajajajaja


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (14 Jul 2021)

Y aquí metiendose con Ronaldo y Mourinho

Me esta dando asco el Florentino, y encima no protege al Madrid de los robos arbitrales


----------



## subvencionados (14 Jul 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y aquí metiendose con Ronaldo y Mourinho
> 
> Me esta dando asco el Florentino, y encima no protege al Madrid de los robos arbitrales



Pues está diciendo cosas muy lógicas dentro de lo que es un empresario, que ve el negocio. Si en realidad el fútbol ha cambiado de core y lo que vende no son los partidos, sino las estrellas y sobre todo en aquel momento, pues uno de sus principales activos no le está haciendo ganar todo el dinero que él cree que como empresario la entidad puede ganar, y todo por sus rasgos de personalidad.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (14 Jul 2021)

filets dijo:


> Admirad la salida del TOPO
> TOPO hijo de pvta
> Tiralo al agua a ver si flota



Ya tuvo suerte de que marcara Ramos, de no ser por ese gol hubiera quedado como el culpable de la derrota.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (14 Jul 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y aquí metiendose con Ronaldo y Mourinho
> 
> Me esta dando asco el Florentino, y encima no protege al Madrid de los robos arbitrales



Cristiano ha sido el mejor jugador de la historia del Madrid tras Di Stefano, es verdad que a veces hacia estupideces pero fue mucho mas profesional que el otro Ronaldo.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (14 Jul 2021)

Todo mi apoyo y comprensión al amigo Flo con este tema. Tratar con jugadores y entrenadores endiosados que sin el fútbol serían reponedores de Mercadona debe ser un descojone. Tienes una reunión con un ministro por la mañana y por la noche cenas con unos jeques árabes, pero entre medias tienes que hablar con un Raúl al que te imaginas con una escopeta cazando ratas en la colonia Marconi... Le comprendo perfectamente.


----------



## cebollo (14 Jul 2021)

De la misma manera que entre los jugadores hay Zidanes y Pavones, entre los aficionados madridistas hay Florentinos y Maldinis (o piperos o como les queráis llamar).

El Florentino es el que es socio y abonado desde hace mucho. Puede saber más o menos y tener peor o mejor gusto pero no se le puede engañar porque lleva 20, 30 o 40 años viendo casi todos los partidos enteros del Real Madrid. Y si los ves en directo-,en el campo no hay locutores de radio ni de televisión,- la valoración es pura y sin influencias. El aficionado superficial que ve resúmenes, algún gol y partidos enteros pues ve muy pocos, lo que hace es repetir lo que diga en la radio el Segurola o el Maldini de turno, son los votontos del futbol y repiten como loros que Isco es la ostia o que Casillas es el mejor portero de la Historia.

Se crea una dualidad extraña pues entre los aficionados el pipero es muy mayoritario y las opiniones de Florentino pueden sonar a disparate o a blasfemia. Pero luego en las elecciones Florentino arrasa porque el 90 por ciento de los socios está de acuerdo con él. Simplemente los socios ven los partidos y los ven enteros.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jul 2021)

La gente podrá o no estar de acuerdo con el Florencio, pero aún así sabe que si se va volverá la época oscura con fichajes de medio pelo estilo drenthe, mientras que con este te puede salir mal los fichajes pero ficha a estrellas mundiales.


----------



## Talabera (14 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La gente podrá o no estar de acuerdo con el Florencio, pero aún así sabe que si se va volverá la época oscura con fichajes de medio pelo estilo drenthe, mientras que con este te puede salir mal los fichajes pero ficha a estrellas mundiales.



Estos últimos dos años no ha fichado a nadie
y el bape parece que no está claro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jul 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Estos últimos dos años no ha fichado a nadie
> y el bape parece que no está claro




Pues si con este no se ha fichado nada lo mismo con Calderón repescabamos a drenthe o van der var, sus fichajes estrella.

Negar que con este tío de presidente siempre se pueden fichar a los mayores del mundo es estar ciego, otra cosa es como está el fútbol después de la pandemia.


----------



## Manero (14 Jul 2021)

Florentino insinuando que entre Jorge Mendes y el presidente del Oporto Pinto da Costa tenían una sociedad oculta que se llevaba el dinero de los fichajes a Suiza. Al final no habrá ni un solo representante que se atreva a acercarse a Florentino para hacer negocios, y presidentes de otros clubs tampoco. 

Y lo que dice sobre Cristiano de que es un imbécil, un enfermo y que no es ni medio normal es lo que hemos pensado siempre todos de CR excepto los seguidores del Madrid. Como os han engañado con la gitanilla de Madeira por culpa de las lavadas de imagen en la prensa pagadas por Florentino.


----------



## seven up (14 Jul 2021)

Repito lo puesto en otro hilo similar.

Estas cintas a Tito Floren le benefician, no le perjudican. Gran parte de la afición le tenía por un pipero y resulta que no, es un tio normal y está hasta los cojones de tanta estrella como Baul, Topor, Canelita, CR7 y demás. Nada de lo que dice es contrario al sentir mayoritario de los aficionados. Lo que se demuestra una vez más, es del poder de los medios y los oscuros intereses que defienden. Medios por otra parte, siempre subvencionados por el poder. Lo último ha sido el caso Ramos, como determinados periodistas han intentado primero influir en su renovación y luego en su inclusión en la selección, utilizando una supuesta desadhesesión de los madridistas a la selección por no incluir a Canelita en la misma, cuando la mayoría de nosotros estábamos hartos del de Camas.

Respecto al Padrino, llevan muchos años y muchos enemigos intentando desprestigiarlo, no hablamos de mindundis, hablamos del Butano y su portaviones mediático con telefónica detrás, del todo poderoso grupo Prisa, de Iberdrola, de Villarejo, de El Confidencial. Ahora han entrado en escena Ceferin y René Ramos. Esta claro que el Real Madrid y ACS son caramelos muy muy apetitosos.

Lo diré una vez más "las manos de los medios, fuera del Madrid"


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jul 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Florentino insinuando que entre Jorge Mendes y el presidente del Oporto Pinto da Costa tenían una sociedad oculta que se llevaba el dinero de los fichajes a Suiza. Al final no habrá ni un solo representante que se atreva a acercarse a Florentino para hacer negocios, y presidentes de otros clubs tampoco.
> 
> Y lo que dice sobre Cristiano de que es un imbécil, un enfermo y que no es ni medio normal es lo que hemos pensado siempre todos de CR excepto los seguidores del Madrid. Como os han engañado con la gitanilla de Madeira por culpa de las lavadas de imagen en la prensa pagadas por Florentino.




Lo del Oporto siempre a olido muy mal, al igual que no hace negocios tampoco con raiola por las animaledas que pide.

A florentino estos audios se la bufan, si fuera otro ya estaría fuera, pero es sin duda el presidente más mediático de la historia del fútbol, está por encima de eso, el madridismo además no quiere volver a calderones.

Si no estuviera este de presidente a mbappe no habría opciones de ficharlo, ahora estaríamos negociando por un Anelka de la vida.


----------



## seven up (14 Jul 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Florentino insinuando que entre Jorge Mendes y el presidente del Oporto Pinto da Costa tenían una sociedad oculta que se llevaba el dinero de los fichajes a Suiza. Al final no habrá ni un solo representante que se atreva a acercarse a Florentino para hacer negocios, y presidentes de otros clubs tampoco.
> 
> Y lo que dice sobre Cristiano de que es un imbécil, un enfermo y que no es ni medio normal es lo que hemos pensado siempre todos de CR excepto los seguidores del Madrid. Como os han engañado con la gitanilla de Madeira por culpa de las lavadas de imagen en la prensa pagadas por Florentino.



A ver guapo, te engañaría a ti, como te lleva engañando el Messi los últimos 5 años. A los demás no, por eso cuando vino con lo de marcharse si no le subían la ficha, se le aplaudió a Tito Floren por traspasarle. Otros han hecho lo contrario y llevan chupando cipote al monguer, pagandole la multa de hacienda los últimos años a costa de arruinar a su club. Y lo mejor del caso, es que ni os dais cuenta.

Por cierto el Mendes hace años que no pisa la T4, sutilmente dejaron de contar con él, lo mismo que a Raiola. En cambio ahora se les ve mucho por las oficinas del Campo Nuevo, se ve que hay reparto de comisiones.


----------



## Talabera (14 Jul 2021)

seven up dijo:


> A ver guapo, te engañaría a ti, como te lleva engañando el Messi los últimos 5 años. A lo demás no, por eso cuando vino con lo de marcharse si no le subían la ficha, se le aplaudió a Tito Floren por traspasarle. Otros han hecho lo contrario y llevan chupando cipote al monguer, pagandole la multa de hacienda los últimos años a costa de arruinar a su club. Y lo mejor del caso, es que ni os dais cuenta.
> 
> Por cierto el Mendes hace años que no pisa la T4, sutilmente dejaron de contar con él, lo mismo que a Raiola. En cambio ahora se les ve mucho por las oficinas del Campo Nuevo, se ve que hay reparto de comisiones.



suscribo TODO, todo verdad
Al hermano de ramos tampoco lo dejan ir a las oficinas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jul 2021)

Cristiano se puso a hablar de su futuro sin venir a cuento mientras se celebraba una Champions, pues a tomar por culo, o pensáis de verdad que se quería ir a la Juventus, le subieron el sueldo en italia pero en comparación perdió en publicidad por no estar en el Madrid, y no me meto ya en lo bien que vive un portugués en España en comparación a Italia, en Italia desde el primer año a pesar de los números se lo quieren quitar de encima y no saben cómo.


----------



## artemis (14 Jul 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> De la misma manera que entre los jugadores hay Zidanes y Pavones, entre los aficionados madridistas hay Florentinos y Maldinis (o piperos o como les queráis llamar).
> 
> El Florentino es el que es socio y abonado desde hace mucho. Puede saber más o menos y tener peor o mejor gusto pero no se le puede engañar porque lleva 20, 30 o 40 años viendo casi todos los partidos enteros del Real Madrid. Y si los ves en directo-,en el campo no hay locutores de radio ni de televisión,- la valoración es pura y sin influencias. El aficionado superficial que ve resúmenes, algún gol y partidos enteros pues ve muy pocos, lo que hace es repetir lo que diga en la radio el Segurola o el Maldini de turno, son los votontos del futbol y repiten como loros que Isco es la ostia o que Casillas es el mejor portero de la Historia.
> 
> Se crea una dualidad extraña pues entre los aficionados el pipero es muy mayoritario y las opiniones de Florentino pueden sonar a disparate o a blasfemia. Pero luego en las elecciones Florentino arrasa porque el 90 por ciento de los socios está de acuerdo con él. Simplemente los socios ven los partidos y los ven enteros.



Muy bien tu argumentario para niños de parvulario, pero se cae por su propio peso, los periolistos que son los gurus de los piperos (piperos, hijos de puta, debéis morir todos seáis del equipo que seáis, sois gentuza, gente despreciable) fueron contra Mou desde el principio y mas cuando planto cara al farsa del meacolonias, y los piperos salian diciendo que hacia daño a la imagen del madrid, y Flopper esta insultando a Mourinho cuando en realidad le debe mucho al portugues...


----------



## filets (14 Jul 2021)

Tebas dice que Messi no tiene oferta de ningun equipo, y que por eso sigue "esperando" al Varsa. 
Minuto 09:00


----------



## Manero (14 Jul 2021)

seven up dijo:


> A ver guapo, te engañaría a ti, como te lleva engañando el Messi los últimos 5 años. A lo demás no, por eso cuando vino con lo de marcharse si no le subían la ficha, se le aplaudió a Tito Floren por traspasarle. Otros han hecho lo contrario y llevan chupando cipote al monguer, pagandole la multa de hacienda los últimos años a costa de arruinar a su club. Y lo mejor del caso, es que ni os dais cuenta.
> 
> Por cierto el Mendes hace años que no pisa la T4, sutilmente dejaron de contar con él, lo mismo que a Raiola. En cambio ahora se les ve mucho por las oficinas del Campo Nuevo, se ve que hay reparto de comisiones.



Me alegro por ti que no tuvieras idolatrado a un personaje como Cristiano, gran jugador sin duda pero uno de los peores ejemplos como persona que pueda haber en el mundo del fútbol. Pero muchos congéneres tuyos de la meseta si que tenían y siguien teniendo sus paredes empapeladas de posters de la gitanilla, y es hablarles del carácter egocéntrico, narcisista y malcarado del portugues y estallan en insultos miles hacia el que dice eso.

Y es cierto que Mendes ha estado muy metido por el Camp Nou aunque desde la llegada de Laporta no se le ve. Ha sido durante la época del inútil del Bartomeu cuando se movía por Barcelona. Ojalá salgan chanchullos varios entre ellos y acaben los dos entre rejas, pocas cosas me harían más feliz.


----------



## artemis (14 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La gente podrá o no estar de acuerdo con el Florencio, pero aún así sabe que si se va volverá la época oscura con fichajes de medio pelo estilo drenthe, mientras que con este te puede salir mal los fichajes pero ficha a estrellas mundiales.



claro, porque Jovic, Vinicius, Rodrygo, Ausencio ect... son estrellas mundiales y se parecen mas a Cristiano (perdón, cristiano no, que lo ficho Calderón) que a Drenthe... por cierto, desde que volvio Florentimo en la segunda época, ¿a que estrella mundial ha fichado?


----------



## seven up (14 Jul 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Cristiano ha sido el mejor jugador de la historia del Madrid tras Di Stefano, es verdad que a veces hacia estupideces pero fue mucho mas profesional que el otro Ronaldo.



Nadie discute su calidad como jugador ni su profesionalidad pero a Cristiano no le invitaba a hacer una ruta de cañas y me da que Tito Floren tampoco.


----------



## MagicPep (14 Jul 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> El Confidencial es la mayor basura de diario digital que existe. Creo que respeto más a Público.





Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El modelo de financiación del Confidencial no es "cobro por dejarte leer mis noticias" sino "cobro por publicar las noticias que tú me pagues para que publique". Eso es cierto en otros medios (un ejemplo claro es el Financial Times) pero en el caso del Confidencial es especialmente llamativo, primero, porque cultivó durante años fama de diario serio, y segundo, porque corre el rumor de que la gente que se ha hecho con las riendas de un año a esta parte es chunga, chunga, chunga, y muy financiada por el proyecto indepe y de una desestabilización general de España y de la UE "de las grandes naciones", alentados desde fuera.



Bueno, debio ser para verlo en directo cuando Jesus Cacho, uno de sus fundadores, vio como le daba el finiquito una mañana al llegar a la oficina un correveidile de un "chavalillo" espabilao de buena familia. Jajajaja mientras Antonio Casado daba cabezadas de sueño en su despacho. 

Bueno, es ley de vida, la pasta manda... y los de la pasta decidieron que fuera asi.

Ademas todo esto q sale sobre tito Floren, al reves de como piensan sus enemigos, esta dejando en el gran publico una imagen favorable suya. 

Solo los bozaleros en este pais estan indignados con tito Floren... y siguen pensando que Raul es el Mito, Casillas es el muro etc...


----------



## sociedadponzi (14 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cristiano se puso a hablar de su futuro sin venir a cuento mientras se celebraba una Champions, pues a tomar por culo, o pensáis de verdad que se quería ir a la Juventus, le subieron el sueldo en italia pero en comparación perdió en publicidad por no estar en el Madrid, y no me meto ya en lo bien que vive un portugués en España en comparación a Italia, en Italia desde el primer año a pesar de los números se lo quieren quitar de encima y no saben cómo.



hombre si tienes a montoro llamandote a casa todos los dias no se vive tan bien


----------



## seven up (14 Jul 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Me alegro por ti que no tuvieras idolatrado a un personaje como Cristiano, gran jugador sin duda pero uno de los peores ejemplos como persona que pueda haber en el mundo del fútbol. Pero muchos congéneres tuyos de la meseta si que tenían y siguien teniendo sus paredes empapeladas de posters de la gitanilla, y es hablarles del carácter egocéntrico, narcisista y malcarado del portugues y estallan en insultos miles hacia el que dice eso.
> 
> Y es cierto que Mendes ha estado muy metido por el Camp Nou aunque desde la llegada de Laporta no se le ve. Ha sido durante la época del inútil del Bartomeu cuando se movía por Barcelona. Ojalá salgan chanchullos varios entre ellos y acaben los dos entre rejas, pocas cosas me harían más feliz.



Para no verle será que os habéis quedado ciegos los culés, de hace solo 4 días, aprovechando que Lapuerta debe de estar de vacaciones:

*Jorge Mendes se hace con otro canterano (de peso) del Barça*
El agente portugués ya lleva la representación de Ansu Fati y Alejandro Baldé

Los tentáculos de Jorge Mendes en el FC Barcelona se siguen extendiendo. A principios de temporada, el agente portugués añadió a Ansu Fati a su agenda de futbolistas y a mediados de marzo también fichó a Alejandro Baldé, lateral de 17 años muy prometedor con potencial de terminar en el primer equipo.

El representante de Cristiano Ronaldo también ha cerrado un acuerdo con Iñaki Peña ante el verano más importante de su carrera. El arquero de 2022 puede disputar los Juegos Olímpicos de Tokio 2021 y dar el salto definitivo al primer equipo. Neto Murara tiene muchos números de salir traspasado y sería el suplente de Marc-André Ter Stegen.

El arquero del B, habitual en los entrenamientos y convocatorias del primer equipo, le comunicó a Stellar Group --propiedad de Jonathan Barnett-- que dejaba de ser su agencia hace unos meses. Ahora se incorpora a la agenda de Jorge Mendes cuando está a un paso de la élite.

Tres opciones
Iñaki Peña tiene contrato hasta 2023 y está delante de un verano que tiene que ser decisivo. En el filial no se quedará y se le abren tres posibilidades. La favorita para el jugador y la que tiene más opciones es ocupar la plaza de Neto Murara como segundo arquero del primer equipo.

En caso de que no salga el brasileño o el elegido sea Arnau Tenas, podría salir traspasado o cedido. Jorge Mendes está en conversaciones con clubes de Primera y Segunda División, pero también con la Primera División de Portugal, donde el agente tiene buenas relaciones. Dilema a la vista: suplencia o minutos.

Ya son cuatro los jugadores de la entidad azulgrana que son representados por el representante portugués: Ansu Fati, Alejandro Baldé, Iñaki Peña y Francisco Trincao. La situación de los dos primeros preocupa, pues terminan contrato en 2022 y tienen potencial para asentarse en el primer equipo.









Jorge Mendes se hace con otro canterano (de peso) del Barça


Jorge Mendes 'ficha' a otro canterano del Barça en el momento clave de su carrera




www.culemania.com





Ya se sabe el viejo dicho, " _*No hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver*_ ".


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Jul 2021)

Tiene razón en todo lo que dice, pero ir a contarle las penas a Abellán por lo menos dos veces (supongo que habrá más) y que encima te grabe ambas sería motivo de dimisión de cualquier directivo de empresa grande. Si esto fuera un jefazo de ACS ya lo habría echado.

Lo del 2006 pudo ser un calentón por las circunstancias, pero volver en 2012 a que te haga lo mismo...

Por cierto, mucho rajar durante décadas de que PRISA quiere poner y quitar al presidente del Madrid y resulta que no sólo era la COPE sino que además PRISA lleva 15 años negándose a comprarle los audios a Abellán.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jul 2021)

artemis dijo:


> claro, porque Jovic, Vinicius, Rodrygo, Ausencio ect... son estrellas mundiales y se parecen mas a Cristiano (perdón, cristiano no, que lo ficho Calderón) que a Drenthe... por cierto, desde que volvio Florentimo en la segunda época, ¿a que estrella mundial ha fichado?




Estrellas de primer nivel antes de fichar por el Madrid si no se vive en una cueva:

Modric, bale, Kaká, hazard, Benzema...

Y son solo 5 ejemplos, estos no hubieran venido al Madrid si no está este de presidente, que si, que Kaká y hazard salen como el culo, pero cualquiera a priori los querría en su equipo.

Florentino a fichado todo lo bueno que había internacionalmente menos lo que tenía el Barcelona que no se vendía, para precisamente competir con el Barcelona en su segundo mandato.

Hay jugadores top mundiales que ficha el también con distintos resultados, unos se consolidan y otros los vende.


Kroos, di María, James, Casemiro.

Eso por poner otros 4 ejemplos de jugadores que a priori están un escalón por debajo de los 4 primeros, alguno de estos que ya estaban contrastados se convierten en estrellas mundiales en el Madrid.

Que si que lo de jovic, vinicius y Mariano está muy bien, pero lo que no entendéis es que precisamente con otro presidente solo se habría fichado a jovic, Mariano y vinicius sin todos los demás.


Negar que con florentino siempre hay más posibilidades de fichar butbolistas importantes ya simplemente por su poder de incidir en otros es una chorrada.

Lo que hizo con el Madrid de los galácticos, fichar al mejor del mundo en cada posición, no se ha echo ni antes ni después, así que si, tiene poder este tío.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Jul 2021)

Cuando Florentino termine el estadio, ¿le sucederá Butragueño?

¿O será Casillas?

Expectante me hallo.


----------



## artemis (14 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estrellas de primer nivel antes de fichar por el Madrid si no se vive en una cueva:
> 
> Modric, *bale, Kaká, hazard*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (14 Jul 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Estos últimos dos años no ha fichado a nadie
> y el bape parece que no está claro



Saneando las cuentas. Lo de arruinarse a lonloco se lo ha dejado al Barça.

Ya habrá tiempo de invertir en fichajes.


----------



## Fiodor (14 Jul 2021)

Podrían salir los audios de Florentino después de que Cerezo se bajara los pantalones con la UEFA. Le pondría fino...


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Jul 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Hay muchos paralelismos entre Iker y Keylor, 2 porteros de grandes reflejos, grandes parapenaltys, tocados un poco también por la buena fortuna pero unos inútiles en el juego por alto. Courtois me parece mucho más completo. Iker y Keylor en reflejos son un 9 pero un 5 en juego por alto, Courtois es un 8 en todo.



Keylor,que tampoco es que me entusiasmase,era un portero mucho mas agil que Casillas,al cual cualquier balon fuerte que le fuese a mas de metro y medio de las manos se le colaba para dentro…de vez en cuando hacia alguna parada de reflejos o que parecia complicada (para un portero bajito) y los periodistas te repetian 50 veces lo del santo y el milagro…

Courtois le da mil vueltas sin ir mas lejos.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues si con este no se ha fichado nada lo mismo con Calderón repescabamos a drenthe o van der var, sus fichajes estrella.



Para ser justos con Calderón, su fichaje estrella llegó después de irse él y fue el mejor fichaje de los últimos 60 años.









Ramón Calderón: "Compré a Cristiano Ronaldo porque era imposible traer a Messi"


Sorprendente declaraciones de Ramón Calderón sobre Lionel Messi cuando le consultaron sobre el argentino en la larga entrevista que concedió a...




co.marca.com


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cristiano se puso a hablar de su futuro sin venir a cuento mientras se celebraba una Champions, pues a tomar por culo, o pensáis de verdad que se quería ir a la Juventus, le subieron el sueldo en italia pero en comparación perdió en publicidad por no estar en el Madrid, y no me meto ya en lo bien que vive un portugués en España en comparación a Italia, en Italia desde el primer año a pesar de los números se lo quieren quitar de encima y no saben cómo.



En Italia rige una normativa tributaria similar a la Ley Beckham que había en España. Fiscal y económicamente, hoy por hoy, está mejor allí.









La reforma fiscal resta atractivo a la 'ley Beckham' para traer talento al país


El alza de tipos marginales afecta a los trabajadores expatriados Los regímenes de Portugal, Italia o Francia pueden ser más competitivos




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jul 2021)

artemis dijo:


>




Claro hombre, Kaká era un don nadie en el Milan, que durante años fue el único que planteaba cara a Cristiano y Messi a balón de oro, el cual gana siendo protagonista del Milan que gana la Champions y varias ligas en Italia, bale lo querían todos los grandes equipos del mundo y daba recitales todas las semanas en la premier, y hazard era la estrella del mejor Chelsea de la historia y de la mejor Bélgica de la historia y elegido varios años mejor jugador de la premier, los tres gozaban de mucho prestigio internacional, que luego te pueden salir mal como en el caso de hazard o Kaká, pues puede pasar, pero todo el mundo los hubiera fichado con los ojos cerrados.

El otro que expongo es Modric que desde que explota con 20 años con su selección lleva años considerado una estrella en Inglaterra.


Claro supongo que desde la doritocueva en 2006 te dicen ¿Haber chavales a quien fichamos a drenthe o a Kaká?, Y tú respondes drenthe...estoy seguro.

Menuda tela.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> ¿*Haber *chavales a quien fichamos a drenthe o a Kaká?,



"A ver, chavales..."

Un saludo.


----------



## cepeda33 (14 Jul 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Me alegro por ti que no tuvieras idolatrado a un personaje como Cristiano, gran jugador sin duda pero uno de los peores ejemplos como persona que pueda haber en el mundo del fútbol. Pero muchos congéneres tuyos de la meseta si que tenían y siguien teniendo sus paredes empapeladas de posters de la gitanilla, y es hablarles del carácter egocéntrico, narcisista y malcarado del portugues y estallan en insultos miles hacia el que dice eso.
> 
> Y es cierto que Mendes ha estado muy metido por el Camp Nou aunque desde la llegada de Laporta no se le ve. Ha sido durante la época del inútil del Bartomeu cuando se movía por Barcelona. Ojalá salgan chanchullos varios entre ellos y acaben los dos entre rejas, pocas cosas me harían más feliz.



Confundes egocentrismo con ambicion.

Los que han compartido vestuario con Cristiano normalmente hablan bien de el, un caracter ganador, quizas en exceso, pero gracias a el ha llegado a ser el mejor jugador del mundo, pero tambien dicen que es buena persona.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Claro hombre, Kaká era un don nadie en el Milan, que durante años fue el único que planteaba cara a Cristiano y Messi a balón de oro, el cual gana siendo protagonista del Milan que gana la Champions y varias ligas en Italia, bale lo querían todos los grandes equipos del mundo y daba recitales todas las semanas en la premier, y hazard era la estrella del mejor Chelsea de la historia y de la mejor Bélgica de la historia y elegido varios años mejor jugador de la premier, los tres gozaban de mucho prestigio internacional, que luego te pueden salir mal como en el caso de hazard o Kaká, pues puede pasar, pero todo el mundo los hubiera fichado con los ojos cerrados.
> 
> El otro que expongo es Modric que desde que explota con 20 años con su selección lleva años considerado una estrella en Inglaterra.
> 
> ...



lo que dices es obvio,que luego salvo Modric hayan sido fracasos una vez en el club es otro asunto,pero te informo de que a quien estas explicandoselo le da igual,es un hater profesional que solo quiere enmierdar un poco

echo de menos a Batman 



cepeda33 dijo:


> Confundes egocentrismo con ambicion.
> 
> Los que han compartido vestuario con Cristiano normalmente hablan bien de el, un caracter ganador, quizas en exceso, pero gracias a el ha llegado a ser el mejor jugador del mundo, pero tambien dicen que es buena persona.



en persona tiene que ser inaguantable,de querer pegarte un tiro…


----------



## El Pionero (14 Jul 2021)

Ahora sale insultando al Krusty









Del Bosque también aparece en los audios de Florentino: "Es un zoquete, ni sabe entrenar ni sabe de táctica"


Siguen saliendo a la luz nuevos audios de El Confidencial en los que Florentino Pérez es protagonista de algunas conversaciones que sucedieron hace algunos años. Tras Casillas, Raú




www.marca.com


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Jul 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> en persona tiene que ser inaguantable,de querer pegarte un tiro…



Tenemos un carácter no menos ganador en Rafa Nadal y tiene toda la pinta de ser un chaval bastante amable.


----------



## Woden (14 Jul 2021)

El Pionero dijo:


> Ahora sale insultando al Krusty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya estaba tardando.
Y tampoco ha dicho ninguna mentira respecto del resentido marqués del nabo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jul 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> En Italia rige una normativa tributaria similar a la Ley Beckham que había en España. Fiscal y económicamente, hoy por hoy, está mejor allí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yo no comparto esto que dices, el sueldo de Ronaldo es el 30% de lo que gana, se va a Italia a ganar más sueldo pero pierde en conceptos publicitarios, los equipos con más repercusión de marketing para un jugador son, Madrid, Barcelona y Manchester united, como adivinaras la Juventus no es uno de los grandes equipos a nivel de marketing, de echo Ronaldo tiene claro que quiere salir de la Juventus por este motivo y adivina cuáles son sus principales opciones, si, así es, volver al Madrid o volver al Manchester united y no entra el Barcelona en la ecuación porque no puede pagarle su sueldo.

Te recuerdo que solo la cuenta de Instagram de cristiano, le genera el doble de ingresos anuales que su ficha como futbolista, independientemente de las normass fiscales de Italia.

Los futbolistas a veces toman buenas decisiones empresariales y otras veces no, y Ronaldo no tomo una buena decisión marchándose a la Juventus, al final el factor ego es es algo presente en todas las negociaciones llámese cristiano o Mariano el fontanero, y la realidad es que el quieres volver a alguno de sus ex equipo porque sabe que mediáticamente le hacen general más dinero que la Juve.

El Madrid como no puede pagarle lo que el pide, suma su edad, más dos escándalos de supuestos abusos sexuales más problemas con la hacienda española, más sacar lo mismo por su venta que cuando lo compro con toda su carrera por delante, a mí me parece un negocio redondo la verdad, que podía haber rendido dos años más a buen nivel, pues claro porque es muy profesional, pero el al Madrid le pedía un contrato de cinco años, y a una jugador de 34 años no se le puede hacer un contrato de cinco años.
Recordemos que el Madrid acaba teniendo que ponerle dos educadores porque el tío tenía problemas de impulsividad con sus compañeros donde sus dos primeros años las cámaras grababan como insultaba a sus compañeros por no hacer lo que él quería.

Con todo, el futbolista más influyente de la historia del Madrid, a la altura de di Estéfano y por encima de mitos cómo Raúl.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Jul 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Tenemos un carácter no menos ganador en Rafa Nadal y tiene toda la pinta de ser un chaval bastante amable.



Nadal estoy convencido de que tiene un ego del tamaño de la cordillera de los Andes,y tiene que ser un maniatico y un ansias…pero parece tener la cabeza mas o menos en su sitio.Algunas de las cosas que se le han visto a CR7 en un campo…son de tarado,y fuera,sin ir mas lejos:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jul 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> "A ver, chavales..."
> 
> Un saludo.




No se puede estar a todo, trabajo, corrector del móvil, hacerse pajas, beber latas de Monster y entre medias sacar tiempo para forear y meterme cocaína, así me pasa.


----------



## cepeda33 (14 Jul 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> en persona tiene que ser inaguantable,de querer pegarte un tiro…



Pues los que han compartido vestuario con el dicen lo contrario


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Jul 2021)

El Pionero dijo:


> Ahora sale insultando al Krusty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo no tenia mal concepto de Flo pero joder,a este ritmo se va a convertir en un idolo 



cepeda33 dijo:


> Pues los que han compartido vestuario con el dicen lo contrario



no se,solo es una intuicion…no le conozco en persona


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (14 Jul 2021)

*Nuevos audios de Florentino Pérez en El Confidencial: "Del Bosque es un zoquete, ni sabe entrenar ni sabe de táctica"*

El puto amo. Empiezo a pensar que los audios los ha filtrado él mismo.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 Jul 2021)

El Pionero dijo:


> Ahora sale insultando al Krusty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



joder, flopper con 2 pacharanes en la sobremesa debe ser la caña. no deja uno vivo


----------



## Woden (14 Jul 2021)

Que salgan audios sobre el equipo de ahora, por Dios.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jul 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> joder, flopper con 2 pacharanes en la sobremesa debe ser la caña. no deja uno vivo




Lo mismo pensaban los que filtran ahora los audios que iban a dañar a uno de los tíos más poderosos del mundo, que no olvidemos está haciendo una reforma faraónica para convertir el Bernabéu en el mejor estadio del mundo y es el máximo impulsor y presidente de una nueva competición europea.

Por no decir que los audios están realizados a mala hostia y a nadie le tendrían que grabar en su intimidad a no ser que se trate de temas delictivos, en un país normal el que filtra los audios ya estaría sometido a escarnio popular, en España donde el programa con más audiencia es salvame vemos al que graba como un héroe nacional.


----------



## Talabera (14 Jul 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> "A ver, chavales..."
> 
> Un saludo.



Lo vien ke gorrijes laz fartaz de hordografia dadivan hordografigo


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Jul 2021)

Casualmente Florentino ha rajado de aquellos de los que yo ya habia dejado comentarios negativos en mas de una ocasion,cuando tantos grandes hombres coinciden en sus apreciaciones no pueden estar equivocados 

bueno,de Coentrao no recuerdo haber dicho nada,quizas que era algo paquete,pero sin insistir mucho…


PD: en el Madrid Modric es un idolo como el que mas,por que sera que de el no va a salir nada? o de Casemiro,o de Kroos? O si es de la epoca de las rajadas pues de Xabi Alonso...de Zidane y de Beckham dice que son buenos tios,pues porque Flo sabe lo que hay...


----------



## Talabera (14 Jul 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Casualmente Florentino ha rajado de aquellos de los que yo ya habia dejado comentarios negativos en mas de una ocasion,cuando tantos grandes hombres coinciden en sus apreciaciones no pueden estar equivocados
> 
> bueno,de Coentrao no recuerdo haber dicho nada,quizas que era algo paquete,pero sin insistir mucho…



Di lo de modestia aparte


----------



## dcisneros (14 Jul 2021)

Me parece increíble como le comen la polla los As, Marca, ABC de turno. Si estas declaraciones se conocían, ¿cómo diablos han tardado 10 años en hacerse públicos si no es con la complicidad de los medios en cuestion? Tito Floren, una vez más, es un ser cósmico.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jul 2021)

dcisneros dijo:


> Me parece increíble como le comen la polla los As, Marca, ABC de turno. Si estas declaraciones se conocían, ¿cómo diablos han tardado 10 años en hacerse públicos si no es con la complicidad de los medios en cuestion? Tito Floren, una vez más, es un ser cósmico.




A lo mejor porque son grabaciones ilegales que vulneran varios derechos y parece claro que es una conversación guiada con clara intención de sacarle la mierda sobre los futbolistas.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Jul 2021)

Que casualidad que lo saquen todo en el único tramo de la temporada donde no hay fútbol de élite. No estaba preparado ni podía saberse.


----------



## Manero (14 Jul 2021)

seven up dijo:


> Para no verle será que os habéis quedado ciegos los culés, de hace solo 4 días, aprovechando que Lapuerta debe de estar de vacaciones:
> 
> *Jorge Mendes se hace con otro canterano (de peso) del Barça*
> El agente portugués ya lleva la representación de Ansu Fati y Alejandro Baldé
> ...



¿Desde cuando los representantes de los jugadores los eligen los clubes? A ver si crees que a Laporta le hace gracia que Ansu tenga a un tiburón como Mendes de representante. Lo que me refería es que con Bartomeu Mendes tenía despacho propio en las oficinas del Camp Nou como en su día lo tuvo en el Bernabéu. Y Florentino ya sabía todo de Jorge Mendes cuando le puso despacho en el club como se ve en los audios de hoy.

Y que Mendes haya atado a Ansu Fati y Alex Balde es normal porque Mendes domina todo el ámbito portugués y Ansu nació en Guinea Bissau (la antigua Guinea portuguesa), y de hecho la selección portuguesa le iba detrás y su padre prefería que jugase con Portugal, pero el jugador eligió jugar para España. Con Balde pasa algo parecido, es nacido en Barcelona pero de padre de Bissau también.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Jul 2021)

dcisneros dijo:


> Me parece increíble como le comen la polla los As, Marca, ABC de turno. Si estas declaraciones se conocían, ¿cómo diablos han tardado 10 años en hacerse públicos si no es con la complicidad de los medios en cuestion? Tito Floren, una vez más, es un ser cósmico.



Está claro que Abellán lleva años y años intentando vender los audios, se sabía que había declaraciones digamos jugosas pero nadie sabía qué decía exactamente.

Una vez que alguien los ha comprado, pasándose por el forro el código deontológico y si me apuras la mínima decencia, es normal que el resto de los medios los comenten.

No ha habido complicidad de los medios durante 15 años. Si acaso ha habido complicidad del medio que lo saca ahora. Seguramente sea por amarillismo puro y duro, pero no es descartable que haya otras razones.


----------



## Gorrión (14 Jul 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Nadal estoy convencido de que tiene un ego del tamaño de la cordillera de los Andes,y tiene que ser un maniatico y un ansias…pero parece tener la cabeza mas o menos en su sitio.Algunas de las cosas que se le han visto a CR7 en un campo…son de tarado,y fuera,sin ir mas lejos:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 712494


----------



## ravenare (14 Jul 2021)

artemis dijo:


> jajajaja Flopper insultando a Mourinho, alguno se le va a explotar la cabeza jajaajjajajajaja



Si, a tu amo euromelon, por ejemplo. El lo llama Don José...pues no resulta que es un anormal ... muahahahaha.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jul 2021)

Ramos sin duda.

Ramos, está claro que le llego el paquete con cassettes a su casa, ante lo que el muchacho quedó sorprendido, ¿Que es esta tecnología de otro mundo?, Se preguntó, rápido llamo a su mujer, ¿Cariño tu que escribes libros y eres periodista, esto ke e lo k eh?, A lo que su mujer le respondió, "Ains Cari pos no se, parece como mu moderno de la nasa esa no".
Ramos aquella noche tuvo pesadillas, se enfrentaba a un elemento completamente nuevo, tecnología de otro planeta.
Al día siguiente tenía que madrugar para ir a la escuela, llevaba siete años suspendiendo cuarto de la eso y ya había establecido una gran relación con su profesor Julio, entro en clase y se sentó en su pupitre, sus compañeros de clase le miraron extrañados, casillas y Messi no tardaron en darse cuenta de que algo raro ocurría, ambos levantaron la mano y el profesor Julio les dio la palabra, primero intervino Messi, "¿profeso Por-por- porque to-to-todavía no soy capaz de pintar con el dedo de la mano?", Julio que en ese momento se arrepentía de no haberse presentado a aquellas oposiciones de joven, le dijo que para eso necesitaba tener algo que pintara en la mano, suspiro y no dio importancia a la pregunta, le dio la palabra a casillas que llevaba un rato con la mano levantada "¿Profesor puedo ir a pegarme la peluca al baño ?, K SA ma descolocado", julio asintió con la cabeza mientras suspiraba y añadió, "pero esta vez no te toques la polla después de manipular el pegamento anda".
En ese momento ramos saco los cassettes y mientras le contaba como había llegado hasta el aquella tecnología empezó a oler a mierda, efectivamente, Messi se había vuelto a cagar encima, julio que era un hombre muy paciente le explicó a ramos con sencillas palabras y paso a paso en que consistía aquella tecnología, como ramos no lo entendío julio le hizo unos dibujos de colores con témperas a modo de intrucciones, en ese momento ramos ideó un plan sin fisuras, llamo a René.
El resto es historia.


----------



## MagicPep (14 Jul 2021)

yo como soy admirador de Abellan, me compre el libro hace ya años ... y me lo lei,

era de la epoca del Calderon... y salia tito Floren, y mas todavia Villar Mir ... y mas fauna jajaja

ahi el Villar Mir estaba superinteresado por ayudar a Abellan por desenmascarar al golfo de Calderon, el tito floren estaba fuera de todo habia dimitido hace un par de años y no tenia ganas de volver a acercarse a nada q oliese al Mandril, pero el tio se moria de curiosidad y se veia con Abellan y ahi pues tambien le daria por rajar de todos... la cabra tira al monte, y tito floren tira al madrit ... ya os digo muy interesante pq al final todos somos iguales y todos cagamos, unos retratos muy humanos del paisanaje fuera de sus gabinetes de prensa

nada de que esto fuera el secreto de la habitacion de barba-azul... ya os digo q Sanchez-Galan le ha dicho a un par de confidenciales q le den hilo a la cometa, que los que los leen son tan tontos y bozaleros q se escandalizaran... el Sanchez-Galan es un jugador de ventaja, si no tiene las cartas marcadas no sabe ganar dos manos seguidas... tito Floren le suprera en mucho...


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (14 Jul 2021)

Sin embargo luego los acaba recolocando en el club para ganar buenos sueldazos por rascarse los huevos a dos manos y todo para tenerlos por alli de floreros.

Al menos Raul se esta ganando el sueldo entrenando, pero que carallo pintan Casillas o Roberto Carlos. Y cuando Ramos se retire, seguramente tambien volvera para chupar.

Que carallo es eso de convertir al club en un asilo de lujo para viejas glorias. Y todo para que, para que Florentino pueda rodearse de palmeros y aduladores como el Buitre, aunque al menos en su caso si hay que reconocerle que es un tio serio y preparado.


----------



## Roedr (14 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Sin embargo luego los acaba recolocando en el club para ganar buenos sueldazos por rascarse los huevos a dos manos y todo para tenerlos por alli de floreros.
> 
> Al menos Raul se esta ganando el sueldo entrenando, pero que carallo pintan Casillas o Roberto Carlos. Y cuando Ramos se retire, seguramente tambien volvera para chupar.
> 
> Que carallo es eso de convertir al club en un asilo de lujo para viejas glorias. Y todo para que, para que Florentino pueda rodearse de palmeros y aduladores como el Buitre, aunque al menos en su caso si hay que reconocerle que es un tio serio y preparado.



Raúl NPI que hace ese cáncer en el Madrid. Sobre Casillas, según Iñaki Angulo está ahí estabulado como un favor a Rubiales para que no se presentara a la presidencia de la Federación.


----------



## Sanctis (14 Jul 2021)

Se está de acuerdo con lo Del Bosque, totalmente.

Hablar de Casillas como un manta... es el mejor portero que yo he visto. Lo de que le faltan centímetros ya se dijo hace años que era lo que Flo decía. Opinión de chocho. Oblak va mide 1.80 y algo y es de lo mejor del fútbol actual.

Raúl fue un gran jugador hasta 2004, luego sobraba.

Cristiano y Mourinho ganan dinero vendiendo ese personaje.

Messi vende su personaje, Iniesta vende su personaje, Piqué vende su personaje...

A Iniesta no lo van a poner a vender gafas de sol de chulazo nunca, a Cristiano sí.

El malotismo vende como vende el messismo. 

Estoy de acuerdo con Flo en menos de la mitad de lo que dice.


----------



## HArtS (14 Jul 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Oblak va mide 1.80



Mide 1,88.

No mide dos metros pero son 6 centímetros más que Casillas.


----------



## Chispeante (14 Jul 2021)

Florentino parece un palillero en la barra se un bar: grosero, bocachancla, vulgar y simplón. Lo que el ha dicho, con muy mal gusto y poco estilo ("enfermo" "subnormal" "imbécil" "tolili" "perrito faldero"...), no se puede ventosear como él ha hecho ante el primero que el piensa que es su confidente. Con 20 años te pueden engañar, pero si eres ya un señor presidente de una multinacional, tienes que abrir el pico con más estilo y ante un público muy escogido. De sobra te enseña la vida que el que hoy te ríe las gracias, mañana te apuñala sin remilgos. A su edad, esas cosas ya tenían que estar más que aprendidas y no ir por ahí largando como si estuvieras en la grada del Bernabéu a tope de pipas. 

Como presidente para mí es un diez, pero en cuanto ponga la última piedra del nuevo estadio y nos fiche a las figuras, dimisión, homenaje y buena suerte. Que mal ha terminado esta temporada, con la iracunda carta de Zidane, el me voy me quedo de Ramos (que si al final se va Varane nos hubiera venido requetebien que se quedara) y ahora Florentino desencadenado y delirando.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jul 2021)

Florentino: "Parece ser que tiene un trauma con las tias", refiriendose a Raúl.

Joder es buenísimo jajaajaj


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jul 2021)

Aquí todos se van pasando la bola viendo que cae la demanda, por lo visto grabarse entre los propios periodistas es práctica normal, menudo mundo.

Alfredo relaño:










La grabación de Abellán a Florentino


Alfredo Relaño habla acerca de la grabación de Abellán a Florentino



as.com


----------



## Malvender (14 Jul 2021)

Reconozco que Florentino me ha ganado con esas declaraciones. Nunca le tuve un particular aprecio, pero en esas declaraciones ha puesto de manifiesto dos cosas:

La primera es que es humano (y no un ser superior como decía Butragueño) y también comete errores, dejándose grabar

La Segunda es que el 90% de las cosas que dice son la pura verdad, exagerando un poco como hacemos todos los que escribimos en el foro.

Me ha hecho particular ilusión que haya salido lo de Del Bosque porque los que sabemos un poquito de fútbol siempre tuvimos claro que era un inútil, que le pusieron a Grande en la selección, un entrenador Paco, para que al menos pusiera en marcha los esquemas básicos de juego.

Del Bosque en los 80 ya estaba desfasado

Floren….Uno di noi


----------



## HATE (14 Jul 2021)

Me duele que Florentino se meta con Concentrao. Nadie lo recuerda pero el lateral titular del Madrid en la decima y en la final de copa contra el Barsa fue el portugués y se saco la chorra por cierto en aquellos partidos.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Jul 2021)

HATE dijo:


> Me duele que Florentino se meta con Concentrao. Nadie lo recuerda pero el lateral titular del Madrid en la decima y en la final de copa contra el Barsa fue el portugués y se saco la chorra por cierto en aquellos partidos.



El contexto que extraigo de las grabaciones es que Floren opina que Mou está siendo injusto con él porque es hasta cierto punto natural que a un jugador recién llegado al Real Madrid la presión le afecte y hay que apoyarlo más que presionarlo. La forma de llamarlo tonto más que agresiva es condescendiente.


----------



## Edge2 (14 Jul 2021)

habla de alguien bien?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jul 2021)

Malvender dijo:


> Reconozco que Florentino me ha ganado con esas declaraciones. Nunca le tuve un particular a precios, pero en esas declaraciones ha puesto de manifiesto dos cosas:
> 
> La primera es que es humano (y no un ser superior como decía Butragueño) y también comete errores, dejándose grabar
> 
> ...




Es que con krusty siempre resultó muy evidente y más en el mundial:

Sacaba a Navas de extremo sin delantero, los centros como no había nunca nadie en el área eran al vacío.

Sacaba delantero centro alto y tronco, pero no sacaba a nadie para meterle centros, o sacaba un extremo o un delantero, nunca ambos a la vez.

Jamás ni en el Madrid ni en la selección se le vio ningún mandato táctico, ni ninguna jugada de estrategia.

Nunca le vimos alentando a los jugadores de manera motivacional.

En la final del mundial, jugandonos un puto mundial, decide sacar a un jugador a 10 minutos del final, que había acudido lesionado al torneo, torres se lesiona a los 5 minutos de entrar en el terreno de juego.

En el mundial de Brasil, cuando ya no puede seguir tirando de lo heredado por Luis aragonés, no es capaz de pasar en la fase de grupos, recibe una paliza de Holanda y no es capaz de ganar a dos selecciones de medio pelo.


Os imagináis a del bosque sentando a Raúl o dejando si convocar a Raúl para poner a Villa, no, yo tampoco me lo imagino.

En el besiktas con un contrato multimillonario le ven entrenar y le largan.

En el Madrid gana una Champions con los jugadores sin hacerle ni puto caso.

Sería justo reconocer que al manos no empeoraba lo que encontraba, aunque a veces lo intentaba, pero en general dejaba hacer.

Con todo esto, pues a mí me parece más un tío que tuvo mucha suerte, fue correcto y educado, políticamente correcto, pero de entrenador no, no parece que entrenará mucho.


----------



## Sanctis (14 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es que con krusty siempre resultó muy evidente y más en el mundial:
> 
> Sacaba a Navas de extremo sin delantero, los centros como no había nunca nadie en el área eran al vacío.
> 
> ...



Es que los galácticos eran EL MEJOR EQUIPO DE ENTONCES MUY CLARAMENTE, y el tío perdía un montón de títulos.

Los tres cuatro añitos esos 2000/04 eran para ganarlo TODO. Pero TODO.

No había un equipo mejor que ese ni por asomo, y frente el peor Barça que recordamos.


----------



## Woden (14 Jul 2021)

Lo que me parece una estafa es que a 14 de julio aun sigan en el club esos exjugadores que son Isco y Marcelo, y no se haya largado ya a Jovic, Mariano, Odriozola y Ceballos, como poco.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jul 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Lo que me parece una estafa es que a 14 de julio aun sigan en el club esos exjugadores que son Isco y Marcelo, y no se haya largado ya a Jovic, Mariano, Odriozola y Ceballos, como poco.




Con Marcelo e isco los medios ya empiezan a vender lo de todos los años, que han perdido kilos y que llegan como toros, lo cierto es que nadie puede pagar su sueldo a Marcelo, Isco está devaluado y se tiene que querer ir a un equipo de media tabla en otra liga.

Lo de jovic y compañía es que simplemente los demás equipos no son gilipollas.


----------



## Woden (14 Jul 2021)

Coño, yo en caso de los gordacos de las harinas de Isco y Marcelo pagaba gustoso sus fichas y los cedía al que los quisiera, con tal de no verlos nunca jamás en el Madrid.


----------



## 1447 (14 Jul 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Es que los galácticos eran EL MEJOR EQUIPO DE ENTONCES MUY CLARAMENTE, y el tío perdía un montón de títulos.
> 
> Los tres cuatro añitos esos 2000/04 eran para ganarlo TODO. Pero TODO.
> 
> No había un equipo mejor que ese ni por asomo, y frente el peor Barça que recordamos.



El Madrid galáctico era una payasada descompensada con galácticos muy mayores y el resto del equipo paquetes canteranos.


----------



## Sanctis (14 Jul 2021)

1447 dijo:


> El Madrid galáctico era una payasada descompensada con galácticos muy mayores y el resto del equipo paquetes canteranos.



El Real Madrid galáctico era un pedazo de equipo, EL MEJOR EQUIPO DE ENTONCES MUY DE LARGO, en una época con casi todos los grandes en crisis y descomposición.

En casi todas las posiciones del campo jugaba el mejor del mundo.

Llega a pillar Guardiola entrenador ese equipo y se convierten en violadores en serie a cada partido jugado. Te lo digo yo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jul 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Coño, yo en caso de los gordacos de las harinas de Isco y Marcelo pagaba gustoso sus fichas y los cedía al que los quisiera, con tal de no verlos nunca jamás en el Madrid.




Te puedes imaginar con lo que a pasado con ramos este año, más los audios, lo que dirían del Florencio larga a Marcelo que lleva la tira de años.


----------



## 1447 (14 Jul 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> El Real Madrid galáctico era un pedazo de equipo, EL MEJOR EQUIPO DE ENTONCES MUY DE LARGO, en una época con casi todos los grandes en crisis y descomposición.
> 
> En casi todas las posiciones del campo jugaba el mejor del mundo.
> 
> Llega a pillar Guardiola entrenador ese equipo y se convierten en violadores en serie a cada partido jugado. Te lo digo yo.



Pero cállate payaso que eres un culerdo de mierda que de fútbol sabes menos que tu puta madre.


----------



## Woden (14 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Te puedes imaginar con lo que a pasado con ramos este año, más los audios, lo que dirían del Florencio larga a Marcelo que lleva la tira de años.



lo que sea menos sufrir a ese vago gordulio zampabollos otra temporada más


----------



## Sanctis (14 Jul 2021)

1447 dijo:


> Pero cállate payaso que eres un culerdo de mierda que de fútbol sabes menos que tu puta madre.



Cállate, progre.

Sí, soy del Barça.

Ese equipo era el mejor del mundo entonces. Posición por posición. Qué puta parte no entiendes?

Los progres odiabais a aquel equipo, lo sé, porque os jodía una gestión ambiciosa y desacomplejadamente ganadora.


----------



## Cosmopolita (14 Jul 2021)

Vaya circo que tenéis montado con Florentino. Esta muy guapo el Florengate, espero con ansias nuevas entregas. Más de uno del hilo debe disculpas a más de uno.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cormac (14 Jul 2021)




----------



## 1447 (15 Jul 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 713084



¿Ha dicho que Figo era un paleto?


----------



## DRIDMA (15 Jul 2021)

Chiellini: agente libre y sin ofertas


El agente de Giorgio Chiellini, Davide Lippi, confirmó a Radio Radio que su cliente “espera a la Juventus”, pero que todavía “no le ha llamado nadie”.




as.com





No me importaría verlo junto a Alaba.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Jul 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Chiellini: agente libre y sin ofertas
> 
> 
> El agente de Giorgio Chiellini, Davide Lippi, confirmó a Radio Radio que su cliente “espera a la Juventus”, pero que todavía “no le ha llamado nadie”.
> ...




Una cosa es un torneo corto, otra un club que hay que rendir 2 partidos por semana o más durante todo el año, no tiene nivel en mi opinión para real Madrid.

Aunque claro en el Madrid juega el Lucas Vázquez ese, cualquier cosa es posible.


----------



## Cormac (15 Jul 2021)

1447 dijo:


> ¿Ha dicho que Figo era un paleto?



No lo he oído pero no me extrañaría. Tenía muchos piques con otras estrellas y en el Madrid no rindió bien. 
Además pocas luces, se metía en cada berenjenal de la leche, firmando contratos con tres equipos a la vez.


----------



## The number of de beast (15 Jul 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> El Real Madrid galáctico era un pedazo de equipo, EL MEJOR EQUIPO DE ENTONCES MUY DE LARGO, en una época con casi todos los grandes en crisis y descomposición.
> 
> En casi todas las posiciones del campo jugaba el mejor del mundo.
> 
> Llega a pillar Guardiola entrenador ese equipo y se convierten en violadores en serie a cada partido jugado. Te lo digo yo.



Por eso el tito Floren dimite después de 6 años en el cargo durante los cuales solo ganaron 2 de esas 6 ligas.......


----------



## Talabera (15 Jul 2021)

Decidle al 1447 ese de mi parte que se vaya al hilo del barsa y del pesoe a dar por culo
y que me cago en tos sus muertos


----------



## Chortina Premium (15 Jul 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Está claro que Abellán lleva años y años intentando vender los audios, se sabía que había declaraciones digamos jugosas pero nadie sabía qué decía exactamente.
> 
> Una vez que alguien los ha comprado, pasándose por el forro el código deontológico y si me apuras la mínima decencia, es normal que el resto de los medios los comenten.
> 
> No ha habido complicidad de los medios durante 15 años. Si acaso ha habido complicidad del medio que lo saca ahora. Seguramente sea por amarillismo puro y duro, pero no es descartable que haya otras razones.



Cuando hablais de Abellán os referís a Jose Antonio Abellan el del famoso programa de música "Bienvenidos a la Jungla"?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (15 Jul 2021)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Cuando hablais de Abellán os referís a Jose Antonio Abellan el del famoso programa de música "Bienvenidos a la Jungla"?



Sí. También ha tenido una etapa de periodista deportivo, que empezó con cierta fuerza, pareciendo que iba a poder desafiar a los grandes poderes establecidos, y acabó diluyéndose en la nada.


----------



## Manero (15 Jul 2021)

_Abellán: "a todos estos comepollas (prensa a sueldo) les han pagado el colegio de sus hijos, sus buenos sueldos y hasta las drogas y las putas, y lo puedo demostrar, por eso cuando me ven agachan la cabeza" _

Y mientras los foreros de este hilo defendiendo gratis a Florentino cuando los periodistas que hacen lo mismo que vosotros tienen barra libre de drogas y putas, además de un sobresueldo cada mes y el colegio privado en el extranjero para sus hijos pagado.

Pero es lo que muchos hemos ido denunciando desde hace tiempo y ahora se va confirmando todo de boca de Florentino: Una prensa comprada y unos jugadores sobrevalorados y protegidos precisamente por esa misma prensa comprada. Y mientras esa prensa los endiosa por detrás Florentino dice de ellos la auténtica realidad que la prensa a sueldo esconde.


----------



## Coto Matamoros. (15 Jul 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Jul 2021)

Ser periodista no te da Barra libre para pasarte la ley por el culo y grabar ilegalmente a una persona en su intimidad sin previa intervención de un juez o la policía.

Este periodista quería su parte del pastel porque no le escuchaba ni su puta madre, no hay más.

Que se le va a caer el pelo ni cotiza, porque hablar mal de un futbolista en tu intimidad no es un delito, grabar ilegalmente a una persona y lucrarte con ello si lo es.

Me llama la atención como nadie habla de la forma en que se han conseguido esas grabaciones.

De verdad somos tan inocentes de pensar que este tío no ha intentado previamente estorsionar a florentino con ellas?, la gente no hace estas cosas por amor al arte ni porque si.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (15 Jul 2021)

Manero dijo:


> _Abellán: "a todos estos comepollas (prensa a sueldo) les han pagado el colegio de sus hijos, sus buenos sueldos y hasta las drogas y las putas, y lo puedo demostrar, por eso cuando me ven agachan la cabeza" _
> 
> Y mientras los foreros de este hilo defendiendo gratis a Florentino cuando los periodistas que hacen lo mismo que vosotros tienen barra libre de drogas y putas, además de un sobresueldo cada mes y el colegio privado en el extranjero para sus hijos pagado.
> 
> Pero es lo que muchos hemos ido denunciando desde hace tiempo y ahora se va confirmando todo de boca de Florentino: Una prensa comprada y unos jugadores sobrevalorados y protegidos precisamente por esa misma prensa comprada. Y mientras esa prensa los endiosa por detrás Florentino dice de ellos la auténtica realidad que la prensa a sueldo esconde.



Yo conozco un porrón de periodistas por temas familiares y ninguno tiene a los niños en un internado suizo.

La relación del club/los jugadores es mucho más sencilla, es igual de vieja que el periodismo, y no sólo el deportivo: te doy la exclusiva y me haces quedar bien. La información sirve para vender periódicos, pero no paga putas y farlopa.

Abellán tampoco está para dar lecciones de deontología, visto que grabó conversaciones a escondidas (que puede ser legal, pero no da para ir con la cabeza alta por la vida) y lleva años intentando venderlas a la prensa e intentando chantajear al club a través de Florentino.

Vaya, que por mí se puede ir un poquito a la mierda


----------



## seven up (15 Jul 2021)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Cuando hablais de Abellán os referís a Jose Antonio Abellan el del famoso programa de música "Bienvenidos a la Jungla"?



Si, el mismo, también el de los 40 principales, el de Tocata, el del Tirachinas y ahora el de la jungla 4.0.


----------



## Manero (15 Jul 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo conozco un porrón de periodistas por temas familiares y ninguno tiene a los niños en un internado suizo.
> 
> La relación del club/los jugadores es mucho más sencilla, es igual de vieja que el periodismo, y no sólo el deportivo: te doy la exclusiva y me haces quedar bien. La información sirve para vender periódicos, pero no paga putas y farlopa.
> 
> ...



Negar las cosas no significa que estas no estén ocurriendo, aquí cada uno puede creer la versión que más se acerque a su realidad faltaría más. A Abellán lo puedes creer más o menos, pero muchas de sus palabras las estamos escuchando también de boca de Florentino en las grabaciones, así pues falsas del todo no son.

El internado en Suiza imagino que irá para los hijos de los peces gordos como Inda y Ferreras, para Pedrerol no porque creo que no tiene hijos pero este ya debe de recibir el otro tipo de regalos solo que en versión masculina por lo que tengo entendido de sus gustos.

Y por cierto Tomás Roncero si nos lees, que tengo aquí al perro esperando que sus pajillas no se hacen solas.

_"Abellán: Tomás Roncero iba a hacerle las pajillas al perro de Florentino"_


----------



## seven up (15 Jul 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Sí. También ha tenido una etapa de periodista deportivo, que empezó con cierta fuerza, pareciendo que iba a poder desafiar a los grandes poderes establecidos, y acabó diluyéndose en la nada.



No lo hizo mal cuando se cargó a Calderón, ni tampoco cuando denunció la estafa de las audiencias, ni tampoco con los conciertos benéficos de la Cope. Abellán pagó el pato del giro a la izquierda de la Cope.


----------



## artemis (15 Jul 2021)

joder, hasta ahora los del farsa eran el hazmereir, pero parece que le queréis quitar el puesto... que jarta a reir y comer palomitas desde mi atalaya de CAMPEON DE LIGA... viendo como hacéis el ridículo unos y otros... por cierto, parece que Ijco se queda y de titular a este paso ajajajajaajja


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (15 Jul 2021)

Coto Matamoros. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 713336




LOL. BRVTAL


----------



## loquehayqueoir (15 Jul 2021)

seven up dijo:


> No lo hizo mal cuando se cargó a Calderón, ni tampoco cuando denunció la estafa de las audiencias, ni tampoco con los conciertos benéficos de la Cope. Abellán pagó el pato del giro a la izquierda de la Cope.



Hombre, ha quedado demostrado que Abellán es gentuza así que no es descartable que lo echaran por gentuza.


----------



## filets (15 Jul 2021)




----------



## seven up (15 Jul 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Hombre, ha quedado demostrado que Abellán es gentuza así que no es descartable que lo echaran por gentuza.



¿Más o menos gentuza que Manolo Lama, Antonio Alcalá o Juanma Castaño?.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (15 Jul 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo conozco un porrón de periodistas por temas familiares y ninguno tiene a los niños en un internado suizo.



A un internado suizo no sé, pero el bocachanclas de Paco García Caridad llevaba a sus hijos a un colegio de La Moraleja de la congregación de los Legionarios de Cristo donde iban hijos de peperos y directivos del IBEX.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (15 Jul 2021)

filets dijo:


>



Extorsión. Eso cierne sobre Abellán un serio horizonte penal. No entiendo cómo Abellán, después de tener esas cintas entre diez y quince años, se ha metido ahora en este berenjenal a no ser

1.- que alguien muy peligroso vaya en serio a por Floren y haya forzado a Abellán amenazándolo con algo aún más gordo (Abellán es muy de pizpis, por ejemplo)

o

2.- que esté desesperado y no tenga absolutamente nada que perder. ¿Deudas? ¿Paga el colegio de los niños primer aviso?


----------



## MagicPep (15 Jul 2021)

Ya veis si lo que sale en los audios era sabido hace años... en fin . 

Vender el Abellan ?? jajaja es un tio como otros que en la epoca "dorada" de la television y radio al inicio de las privadas ... gano cantidades indecentes de dinero... no es como ahora que el periodista-becario es pagado con "visibilidad" JAJAJAJA

ahora un periodista vende a su abuela por un tubo de pegamento


----------



## loquehayqueoir (15 Jul 2021)

seven up dijo:


> ¿Más o menos gentuza que Manolo Lama, Antonio Alcalá o Juanma Castaño?.



Visto lo visto, sospecho que bastante más. Sin desmerecer a nadie de esa lista, pero con Abellán estamos hablando de posibles delitos de extorsión. Es como comparar a CR7 con Munitis.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (15 Jul 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Extorsión. Eso cierne sobre Abellán un serio horizonte penal. No entiendo cómo Abellán, después de tener esas cintas entre diez y quince años, se ha metido ahora en este berenjenal a no ser
> (...)
> 2.- que esté desesperado y no tenga absolutamente nada que perder. ¿Deudas? ¿Paga el colegio de los niños primer aviso?



Joder, con 10 millones de euros no le pagas la matrícula a los niños, te compras el colegio entero. Llegando a los límites de la desesperación, incluso para una persona relativamente pudiente como Abellán (seguro que es más rico que yo, pero no es Rico con mayúscula), con un millón o dos lo arreglas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Jul 2021)

Queda claro que es una puta jungla, lo que no veremos es el audio en el que florentino dice que ferreras es bueno en la sexta.

Son todos una banda de desgraciados, los rojos, los de derechas, todos.


No se salva ni uno, los medios de comunicación son horribles.


----------



## seven up (15 Jul 2021)

MagicPep dijo:


> Ya veis si lo que sale en los audios era sabido hace años... en fin .
> 
> Vender el Abellan ?? jajaja es un tio como otros que en la epoca "dorada" de la television y radio al inicio de las privadas ... gano cantidades indecentes de dinero... no es como ahora que el periodista-becario es pagado con "visibilidad" JAJAJAJA
> 
> ahora un periodista vende a su abuela por un tubo de pegamento



Para mi hay alguien entre Abellán y El Confidencial, sospecho de los Ramos, raro que de ellos no tengamos nada.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (15 Jul 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Joder, con 10 millones de euros no le pagas la matrícula a los niños, te compras el colegio entero. Llegando a los límites de la desesperación, incluso para una persona relativamente pudiente como Abellán (seguro que es más rico que yo, pero no es Rico con mayúscula), con un millón o dos lo arreglas.



Ojo, sabemos que Abellán pedía 10 millones en 2011, pero no sabemos lo que ha obtenido por ellas en 2021. Puede ser mucho menos, o puede ser una contraprestación no económica estilo "cabeza de caballo ensangrentada sobre la cama".


----------



## loquehayqueoir (15 Jul 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Ojo, sabemos que Abellán pedía 10 millones en 2011, pero no sabemos lo que ha obtenido por ellas en 2021. Puede ser mucho menos, o puede ser una contraprestación no económica estilo "cabeza de caballo ensangrentada sobre la cama".



Y no es un poco raro eso de que en 2011 intentó extorsionar al Madrid con una grabación en la que Floren suelta culebras por la boca y en 2012 se volvió a dejar grabar soltando más culebras por la boca?

Porque o lo de 2011 es mentira; o Floren es gilipollas; o Floren tiene los huevos tan gordos que dijo: "pa que veas, me vas a grabar diciendo lo mismo que en 2006, intenta extorsionarme otra vez a ver qué pasa." Esta última opción engrandece la leyenda del Tito Floren, pero falla el test de la Navaja de Occam y es como poco irresponsable.


----------



## The number of de beast (15 Jul 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Extorsión. Eso cierne sobre Abellán un serio horizonte penal. No entiendo cómo Abellán, después de tener esas cintas entre diez y quince años, se ha metido ahora en este berenjenal a no ser
> 
> 1.- que alguien muy peligroso vaya en serio a por Floren y haya forzado a Abellán amenazándolo con algo aún más gordo (Abellán es muy de pizpis, por ejemplo)
> 
> ...



Horizonte penal se cierne sobre los del Transistor si no tienen pruebas de eso que dicen -vamos, que lo tengan también grabado-


----------



## loquehayqueoir (15 Jul 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Extorsión. Eso cierne sobre Abellán un serio horizonte penal. No entiendo cómo Abellán, después de tener esas cintas entre diez y quince años, se ha metido ahora en este berenjenal a no ser



No eres el Taliván Gramatical, pero cernir en esa acepción es siempre pronominal y nunca transitivo.


----------



## euromelon (15 Jul 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Horizonte penal se cierne sobre los del Transistor si no tienen pruebas de eso que dicen -vamos, que lo tengan también grabado-



Loconfidencial es un panfleto conocido por exigir dinero para no publicar "noticias" a un buen amigo le exigieron dinero no pago pero les dejo claras las consecuencias de publicar algo sobre el


----------



## Chispeante (15 Jul 2021)

El único problema serio que tendría Florentino, al margen de decepcionarme como me ha decepcionado y por consiguiente retirarle mi estima, es que hubiera audios hablando mal de:
- Fútbol femenino, mujeres, feminismo,...
-Jugadores negros.
-Homosensuales, trans y demás.

Cualquier otra rajada, contra el Rey o el Presidente de turno, cualquier revelación sobre si le gusta la coca o los niñatos de gran dotación o si defrauda a Hacienda, no va a tener consecuencias. Yo ya no le ajunto, pero el pueblo se lo va a perdonar e incluso jalear todo.


----------



## MagicPep (15 Jul 2021)

seven up dijo:


> Para mi hay alguien entre Abellán y El Confidencial, sospecho de los Ramos, raro que de ellos no tengamos nada.



NNNAAaaaaa

El Abellan esta fuera de todo eso (en mi opinion) bastante tiempo y preocupaciones tiene con los facinerosos de la COPE:

por ejemplo ¿Fraude? La cadena COPE organiza conciertos ‘solidarios’ de los que se queda parte del dinero recaudado. Estos eventos son “a beneficio de”, lo que significa que las ONG se llevan tan sólo un 10% de las entradas, aunque los artistas no cobran

que esta a puntito de sentencia... y creo q aun tiene mas juicios

Detras de El Confidencial esta mccoy y unos "amiguetes" con la pasta de inversores privados como empresa de Plataforma informativa... y sus clientes pues echale un vistazo y veras "noticias patrocinadas" y anuncios mas visibles:


----------



## Sanctis (15 Jul 2021)

Manero dijo:


> _Abellán: "a todos estos comepollas (prensa a sueldo) les han pagado el colegio de sus hijos, sus buenos sueldos y hasta las drogas y las putas, y lo puedo demostrar, por eso cuando me ven agachan la cabeza" _
> 
> Y mientras los foreros de este hilo defendiendo gratis a Florentino cuando los periodistas que hacen lo mismo que vosotros tienen barra libre de drogas y putas, además de un sobresueldo cada mes y el colegio privado en el extranjero para sus hijos pagado.
> 
> Pero es lo que muchos hemos ido denunciando desde hace tiempo y ahora se va confirmando todo de boca de Florentino: Una prensa comprada y unos jugadores sobrevalorados y protegidos precisamente por esa misma prensa comprada. Y mientras esa prensa los endiosa por detrás Florentino dice de ellos la auténtica realidad que la prensa a sueldo esconde.



Durante la época de Ramon Calderón yo escuchaba CADA DÍA a Abellán.

A las doce de la noche entre los años 2006 y 2009 cada día encendía el micrófono soltando barbaridades de Ramón Calderón en un acoso obsesivo, magnificado chorradas como lo de la granja de cerdos, o cuando dijo que los jugadores no tienen cultura, y en fin, desde el día uno fue a por él de una manera en que bordeaba el delito, y a la vez que hacía eso adoraba a Florentino.

Probablemente son favores mutuos, y a la vez que se ganaba la confianza de Florentino una vez Florentino ya no era Presidente lo iba grabando en conversaciones privadas.

Es un pájaro ese tipo, que aún no entiendo como no ha tenido serios problemas con la justicia.

El tipo es súper maleducado, super agresivo, super clasista, super cabronazo.


----------



## Woden (15 Jul 2021)

Ya le llegará la hora del llanto y el crujir de dientes, descuida.


----------



## juantxxxo (15 Jul 2021)

1447 dijo:


> *¿Ha dicho que Figo era un paleto?*



En serio ha dicho eso de Figo??????? no me jodáis......... si hay que consolar a su mujer, me apunto impepinablemente.

Sobre elconfidencial, se fue a la mierda hace muchísimos años. Anda que no tuve rifirrafes con ppcc en los comentarios en su época.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (15 Jul 2021)

Y mientras tanto....

EL REAL MADRID C. F. CIERRA EL EJERCICIO 2020/21 CON UN RESULTADO POSITIVO DE 874.000 EUROS | Real Madrid CF


----------



## fieraverde (15 Jul 2021)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (15 Jul 2021)

1447 dijo:


> El Madrid galáctico era una payasada descompensada con galácticos muy mayores y el resto del equipo paquetes canteranos.



Tecnicamente, el mejor Madrid que he visto jugar nunca. Pero les faltaba continuidad en el juego.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (15 Jul 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Se está de acuerdo con lo Del Bosque, totalmente.
> 
> Hablar de Casillas como un manta... es el mejor portero que yo he visto. Lo de que le faltan centímetros ya se dijo hace años que era lo que Flo decía. Opinión de chocho. Oblak va mide 1.80 y algo y es de lo mejor del fútbol actual.
> 
> ...



Del Bosque siempre fue un entrenador bastante limitado, pero sustituirlo por Queiroz justo despues de haber ganado la liga, fue algo demencial. Con lo que Florentino demostro una vez mas, que de futbol es con diferencia el presidente que menos sabe en la historia reciente del Madrid.

Y la muestra esta en que como director deportivo en la sombra, la planificacion año tras año es un fracaso.

Por cierto, que hubiera largado de Benzema de no haberlo fichado el y ser su niño bonito y consentido.


----------



## Roedr (15 Jul 2021)

MagicPep dijo:


> NNNAAaaaaa
> 
> El Abellan esta fuera de todo eso (en mi opinion) bastante tiempo y preocupaciones tiene con los facinerosos de la COPE:
> 
> ...



mccoy estuvo un, uno, día de tertuliano de Fede. La cosa más rara que he visto, porque antes de invitarlo ya tendrían que saber quién era.


----------



## Roedr (15 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Del Bosque siempre fue un entrenador bastante limitado, pero sustituirlo por Queiroz justo despues de haber ganado la liga, fue algo demencial. Con lo que Florentino demostro una vez mas, que de futbol es con diferencia el presidente que menos sabe en la historia reciente del Madrid.
> 
> Y la muestra esta en que como director deportivo en la sombra, la planificacion año tras año es un fracaso.
> 
> Por cierto, que hubiera largado de Benzema de no haberlo fichado el y ser su niño bonito y consentido.



algunos sois tan, tan superiores, que os permitís despreciar a Florentino como si fuera un cualquiera, y no lo que es: el mejor presidente, de lejos, del futbol mundial y a la altura de Bernabéu en la historia del Madrid.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (15 Jul 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> algunos sois tan, tan superiores, que os permitís despreciar a Florentino como si fuera un cualquiera, y no lo que es: el mejor presidente, de lejos, del futbol mundial y a la altura de Bernabéu en la historia del Madrid.



Ese es el gran defecto de Florentino, que se cree que es la reencarnacion de Bernabeu.


----------



## Ordel (15 Jul 2021)

Menos mal que Florentino no me conoce, sino me pondría fino también


----------



## Roedr (15 Jul 2021)

Chispeante dijo:


> El único problema serio que tendría Florentino, al margen de decepcionarme como me ha decepcionado y por consiguiente retirarle mi estima, es que hubiera audios hablando mal de:
> - Fútbol femenino, mujeres, feminismo,...
> -Jugadores negros.
> -Homosensuales, trans y demás.
> ...



Te ha decepcionado por rajar en una conversación privada... seguro que tú todo lo que dices en privado lo puedes repetir en p


Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Extorsión. Eso cierne sobre Abellán un serio horizonte penal. No entiendo cómo Abellán, después de tener esas cintas entre diez y quince años, se ha metido ahora en este berenjenal a no ser
> 
> 1.- que alguien muy peligroso vaya en serio a por Floren y haya forzado a Abellán amenazándolo con algo aún más gordo (Abellán es muy de pizpis, por ejemplo)
> 
> ...



o que las cintas no sólo las tenía Abellán. Cualquiera sabe.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (15 Jul 2021)

Por cierto, no sere yo el defensor de Ramos, porque pienso que Florentino debio haberlo largado antes, por ejemplo, cuando se solto el farol aquel de querer irse a China y tal. Pero de no haber sido por aquel remate de cabeza, Florentino a dia de hoy no estaria en el cargo.


----------



## Roedr (15 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Ese es el gran defecto de Florentino, que se cree que es la reencarnacion de Bernabeu.



Es superior a Bernabéu en facetas no desdeñables. Bernabéu fue grandioso, pero entonces las cosas no eran ni la décima parte de competitivas ni difíciles que ahora. Francamente, creo que el trabajo de Floren es más complicado que el de Bernabéu. La ventaja de Floren es que se guía de la antorcha de Bernabéu para hacer camino, mientras que Bernabéu tiró adelante por instinto.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (15 Jul 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Durante la época de Ramon Calderón yo escuchaba CADA DÍA a Abellán.
> 
> A las doce de la noche entre los años 2006 y 2009 cada día encendía el micrófono soltando barbaridades de Ramón Calderón en un acoso obsesivo, magnificado chorradas como lo de la granja de cerdos, o cuando dijo que los jugadores no tienen cultura, y en fin, desde el día uno fue a por él de una manera en que bordeaba el delito, y a la vez que hacía eso adoraba a Florentino.
> 
> ...



Joder, eso mismo podria decirse del padre putativo de todos ellos, el butanito.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (15 Jul 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Es superior a Bernabéu en facetas no desdeñables. Bernabéu fue grandioso, pero entonces las cosas no eran ni la décima parte de competitivas ni difíciles que ahora. Francamente, creo que el trabajo de Floren es más complicado que el de Bernabéu. La ventaja de Floren es que se guía de la antorcha de Bernabéu para hacer camino, mientras que Bernabéu tiró adelante por instinto.



A Florentino le han caido del cielo las ultimas tres copas de Europa sin saber como, con un entrenador como Zidane, que de tactica sabe menos todavia que Del Bosque. Con eso esta dicho todo.


----------



## Roedr (15 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> A Florentino le han caido del cielo las ultimas tres copas de Europa sin saber como, con un entrenador como Zidane, que de tactica sabe menos todavia que Del Bosque. Con eso esta dicho todo.



Con eso está dicho como ves tú las cosas, no como las ven los demás. A mi Zidane me parece un entrenadorazo. También me parece que es imposible que una tarea ultracompetitiva, como lograr una Champions, se pueda conseguir por suerte.


----------



## Roedr (15 Jul 2021)

El Madrid de las 3 Champions es pura leyenda, uno de los equipos más grandes de la historia del fútbol.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (15 Jul 2021)

Yo he dicho que el Madrid de los galacticos, al menos por momentos, practicaba el mejor futbol que he visto desde la epoca de la quinta del buitre. En lo que estoy totalmente de acuerdo fue en que dejar marchar a Makelele fue la sentencia de aquel equipo, eso junto con lo de los zidanes y pavones, por obra y gracia de la sabiduria futbolistica de Florentino.

Pero la cuestion es que con su antecesor Lorenzo Sanz, se ganaron dos copas de Europa de mucho merito, e incluso con Calderon, dos ligas seguidas. Mientras que con Florentino, resulta bastante habitual terminar temporadas sin ganar nada.

Lo unico que sabia hacer antes, era fichar al mas caro de Europa, y ahora que los precios son tan desorbitados, es capaz de gastarse 40 kilazos en un pipiolo como Vinicius, y otra ristra de chavales jovenes en los que nunca se termina de confiar.

De momento de cara a la proxima temporada, mas de lo mismo, y un equipo donde lo mejor en mi opinion es el regreso de Ancelotti con quien tambien se vio muy buen futbol, aunque lo hayan vuelto a fichar por puro descarte.


----------



## Hannibal (15 Jul 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Extorsión. Eso cierne sobre Abellán un serio horizonte penal. No entiendo cómo Abellán, después de tener esas cintas entre diez y quince años, se ha metido ahora en este berenjenal a no ser
> 
> 1.- que alguien muy peligroso vaya en serio a por Floren y haya forzado a Abellán amenazándolo con algo aún más gordo (Abellán es muy de pizpis, por ejemplo)
> 
> ...



Hay una teoría que es la obvia: que todo el periodismo sabía de la existencia de esas cintas hace años, pero nadie quería pagar esa pasta, entre otras cosas porque se exponía a ir a juicio. Y casualidades de la vida, Abellán encuentra comprador justo tras el lío de la Superliga, cuando hay muchos interesados en enterrar públicamente a su promotor.

Pero es que es tan obvio que me niego a pensar que sea así; lo que pasa es que no encuentro otra teoría alternativa. Debe ser defecto de tantos años burbujiles de rechazar la explicación obvia :

Pero vaya, que debe ser esa, porque no creo que a los de ElConfidencial les dé un ataque de periodismo con riesgo de comerse un marrón judicial. El que ha promovido esto tiene mucha pasta detrás para compensar los más que probables palos judiciales.


----------



## Roedr (15 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo he dicho que el Madrid de los galacticos, al menos por momentos, practicaba el mejor futbol que he visto desde la epoca de la quinta del buitre. En lo que estoy totalmente de acuerdo fue en que dejar marchar a Makelele fue la sentencia de aquel equipo, eso junto con lo de los zidanes y pavones, por obra y gracia de la sabiduria futbolistica de Florentino.
> 
> Pero la cuestion es que con su antecesor Lorenzo Sanz, se ganaron dos copas de Europa de mucho merito, e incluso con Calderon, dos ligas seguidas. Mientras que con Florentino, resulta bastante habitual terminar temporadas sin ganar nada.
> 
> ...



y también ha fichado a Valverde, y a Militao, y a Curtois, y a Mendy, y a Kross, y a Modric, todos a excelente precio. Te olvidas de lo que quieres, pillín.


----------



## Roedr (15 Jul 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Hay una teoría que es la obvia: que todo el periodismo sabía de la existencia de esas cintas hace años, pero nadie quería pagar esa pasta, entre otras cosas porque se exponía a ir a juicio. Y casualidades de la vida, Abellán encuentra comprador justo tras el lío de la Superliga, cuando hay muchos interesados en enterrar públicamente a su promotor.
> 
> Pero es que es tan obvio que me niego a pensar que sea así; lo que pasa es que no encuentro otra teoría alternativa. Debe ser defecto de tantos años burbujiles de rechazar la explicación obvia :
> 
> Pero vaya, que debe ser esa, porque no creo que a los de ElConfidencial les dé un ataque de periodismo con riesgo de comerse un marrón judicial. El que ha promovido esto tiene mucha pasta detrás para compensar los más que probables palos judiciales.



Floren tiene casi que el mundo en contra. Ha pisado muchos callos con lo de la Superliga. Ahora, la partida no ha terminado. Yo apuesto a que Floren saldrá ganador de la guerra.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Jul 2021)

Primer mandato:



Un tío que coge a un Madrid arruinado y sin repercusión en marketing a pesar de la Champions.

Quita a los equipos más poderosos del mundo a su principal estrella (Inter, Juve, Manchester y Barcelona).

Ficha a los mejores jugadores del mundo por puesto, y eso no se había visto antes yno se vuelve a ver después.

Consigue que el Madrid pase a ser el equipo que más ingresos genera del mundo a todos los niveles incluido marketing, puesto que llevaba años ocupando el Manchester united y el Madrid estaba lejísimos.

Renueva los contratos de todos los patrocinadores y atrae a otros nuevos.

Paga la deuda del club con el pelotazo ese mafioso de la ciudad deportiva.

Que tenían que haber ganado 4 champions y no 1 como ganaron, pues claro, pero es que florentino no juega.


Segundo mandato:

Consigue construir un equipo que sea competitivo contra el mejor equipo del mundo que era el Barcelona.


Vuelve a fichar a los mejores jugadores de fútbol disponibles que no jugarán en el Barcelona.

Gana 4 champions.


Construye unos de los mejores Madrid de la historia.



Remodela el estadio para convertirlo en el más avanzado del mundo.



¿En serio estáis discutiendo a este tío?, ¿Que queréis que vuelva Calderón con drenthe?.


----------



## Roedr (15 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Primer mandato:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La gente tiene las luces que tiene, poco se puede hacer con eso. Los fans de cualquier club tirarían a su presidente al río más cercano para cambiarlo por Floren.


----------



## euromelon (15 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> A Florentino le han caido del cielo las ultimas tres copas de Europa sin saber como, con un entrenador como Zidane, que de tactica sabe menos todavia que Del Bosque. Con eso esta dicho todo.



Le han caído gracias a Modric Cristiano Ronaldo y Gareth Bale


----------



## euromelon (15 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Primer mandato:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay muchos come pipas


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Jul 2021)

Más madera


----------



## Mecanosfera (15 Jul 2021)

No tengo una opinión clara sobre Florentino, es un tío con sus luces y sombras, sus aciertos y errores, pero lo que le han hecho es vergonzoso, algo delirante. Si algo ha hecho estupendamente Flo es la labor de marketing, adaptar el fútbol a la era digital (haciendo del Madrid el equipo con más followers del mundo) precisamente gracias a deshacerse de toda la paco-caspa que había rodeado el fútbol español durante décadas haciendo de este deporte una cosa anticuada, mafiosa, donde mandaban auténticos cenutrios como Butanito o Roncero, donde todo eran luchas supercutres entre _famiglias_ que se creían los Corleone pero que no eran más que unos botarates provincianos... Mientras Florentino hacía acuerdos internacionales, se comía el mercado y ganaba champions, todas esas hienas celtibéricas casposas no le perdonaban que las ningunease. Y no cabe duda de que ha sido alguno de esos mafiosos carpetovetónicos el que le ha tendido la trampa, de la manera más sucia y chabacana posible.

En este litigio hay dos bandos: el encarnado por Flo como fútbol internacionalizado, grandes contratos y cuentas saneadas, y por otro lado el de las viejas glorias de la radio nocturna que ven que su tren se les escapa. Todo ese mundo podrido de los Tebas, los "topos en el vestuario", las guerras de egos entre periodistas que no pintan nada y que se creían dioses por poner y quitar entrenadores en cenas que empiezan en el Asador Paco y terminan en cualquier puticlub. Está siendo todo como una máquina del tiempo en la que la vieja caspa futbolera de 1985 se personase en 2021 pensando que siguen manteniendo su cuota de poder.

Vamos, que no hay que hacer ni caso a todo este bochornoso esperpento. Lo que diga Florentino en calentones privados es cosa suya y no debería ser noticiable en ningún caso: todos hemos dicho burradas de nuestros familiares, mejores amigos y parejas. La idea de que alguien pueda estar grabándote es escalofriante. Me incomoda reconocerlo pero la postura más lógica me parece la de Pedrerol.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (15 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> A Florentino le han caido del cielo las ultimas tres copas de Europa sin saber como, con un entrenador como Zidane, que de tactica sabe menos todavia que Del Bosque. Con eso esta dicho todo.



Vamos, no me jodas, tres Champions seguidas, dando lecciones tácticas a Simeone, Guardiola, Klopp, Ancelotti... y resulta que no sabe ni cómo las ha ganado. 

Zidane lo que le pasa es que es rarito y gestiona fatal una plantilla con 25 jugadores. Pero vamos, decir que no sabe de tácticas es como lo de Casillas: puedes tener tus filias y tus fobias, pero al final cuando hay los resultados que hay, toca envainársela.


----------



## Hannibal (15 Jul 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Floren tiene casi que el mundo en contra. Ha pisado muchos callos con lo de la Superliga. Ahora, la partida no ha terminado. Yo apuesto a que Floren saldrá ganador de la guerra.



Puede pasar algo mixto: que la Superliga acabe jugándose, y que este lío (y probablemente alguno más por venir) acaben echándole de la presidencia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Jul 2021)

Con este último audio, pues sinceramente veo muy raro que florentino siga como presidente, hasta ahora pensaba que no había problema, pero es que la mitad de con los que se mete trabajan para el y la otra mitad son jugadores y no solo de él como presidente.

Que puede hacer, delegar en otro para no tener contacto con lo empleados? , Es que a partir de ahora los periodistas estarán atentos a cuando se junte con alguno de los aludidos y preguntarán.

Dicho esto, es una persecución, por las formas, (varias conversaciónes privadas), como por la forma de publicarlos (unos pocos cada día).
Está claro que quieren que deje la presidencia del club.
Y ya veremos qué parece que lo más grave no ha salido aún.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Jul 2021)

Por cierto en TV apenas está teniendo repercusión para el tema que es


----------



## Roedr (15 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Con este último audio, pues sinceramente veo muy raro que florentino siga como presidente, hasta ahora pensaba que no había problema, pero es que la mitad de con los que se mete trabajan para el y la otra mitad son jugadores y no solo de él como presidente.
> 
> Que puede hacer, delegar en otro para no tener contacto con lo empleados? , Es que a partir de ahora los periodistas estarán atentos a cuando se junte con alguno de los aludidos y preguntarán.
> 
> ...



Yo espero que aguante. Él sabe que debe aguantar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Jul 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo espero que aguante. Él sabe que debe aguantar.




Yo también espero que aguante, ya he conocido tiempos sin florentino de presidente y no me gustaron, pero imagínate presentando ha algún jugador y diga aquello de "Los valores del real Madrid han sido lo más importante a lo largo de su historia", pues risas aseguradas porque todo el mundo va a recordar que se a cagado en la quinta, casillas, Raúl...para mi era llevadero hasta que a empezado a repartir a los históricos de los 90 para abajo.
También creo que sí el sigue es porque el proyecto del estadio es suyo y quiere que no se lleve el mérito otro.
Yo creo que pondrá a alguien de confianza y dirigirá el club desde acs.

Pero la forma más rápida de acabar con esta gilipollez es anunciar mañana mismo el fichaje de mbappe y ya verás como los audios se los pasan todos por el forro, vamos yo no tengo dudas de que mbappe viene este año sí o sí con todo esto, ahora ya no es sólo una cuestión deportiva.


----------



## The number of de beast (16 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Por cierto en TV apenas está teniendo repercusión para el tema que es



Tiene bien comprada a la prensa el Flo, ayer en al chiringuito decían que no iban a hablar de este tema......


----------



## qbit (16 Jul 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y aquí metiendose con Ronaldo y Mourinho
> 
> Me esta dando asco el Florentino, y encima no protege al Madrid de los robos arbitrales



Es un hipócrita, como casi todo el mundo, pero es que encima se cree que tiene razón. A mí Mourinho y Cristiano me caen bien, entre otras cosas porque son menos falsos que la mayoría de la gente del fútbol, o no lo son en absoluto, y han pasado a la historia y serán recordados por sus éxitos y por su enfrentamiento contra gentuza antimadridista, y no esta chusma como Floren que con la mentalidad de la falsa caballerosidad mal entendida no defiende al club como dices.

Mou y Cristiano no necesitan ganar más dinero. ¡Si les sobra la pasta! Menudo gilipollas materialista el Florentino, que se cree que yendo de cura en público va a engañar a alguien. Se la han jugado bien grabándole, aunque los motivos sean más sucios todavía.


----------



## qbit (16 Jul 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Tiene bien comprada a la prensa el Flo, ayer en al chiringuito decían que no iban a hablar de este tema......



Es que publicarlo es ilegal. ¿Habéis visto la nota de prensa en la web del Real Madrid, diciendo que está en manos de abogados?


----------



## qbit (16 Jul 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Durante la época de Ramon Calderón yo escuchaba CADA DÍA a Abellán.
> 
> [...]
> 
> El tipo es súper maleducado, super agresivo, super clasista, super cabronazo.



¿Por eso le escuchabas? No habla bien de ti entonces.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (16 Jul 2021)

El problema del Madrid (y del Barça) con los presidentes es la famosa Ley del Deporte, que se concibió para equipos de barrio y obliga a avalar en proporción al presupuesto del equipo. Si eres el equipo de tu pueblo, el aval es conseguible. Si eres el Osasuna, por nombrar a otro equipo propiedad de los socios, pues bueno, es difícil porque el presupuesto ya es de empresa seria pero se puede sacar. Si eres el Madrid o el Barça con 400-500 kilazos de presupuesto, entre eso y las exigencias de antigüedad para presentarse, puede haber en el mundo 10-15 tíos que puedan permitírselo y la mayoría no quiere 

Me suelto este ladrillo para decir que Florentino no gana unas elecciones desde 2004, creo. En todas las demás ha ganado por aclamación. Si se va, tiene que haber elecciones y nos metemos en un lío gordo.


----------



## qbit (16 Jul 2021)

filets dijo:


> Admirad la salida del TOPO
> TOPO hijo de pvta
> Tiralo al agua a ver si flota



Yo estaba convencido de que después de casi costarnos la Copaeuropa, el Topo no iba a volver a jugar más o a no ser titular, pero vaya, que me equivoqué, y todavía hubo que aguantarle un tiempo más.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 Jul 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Es un hipócrita, como casi todo el mundo, pero es que encima se cree que tiene razón. A mí Mourinho y Cristiano me caen bien, entre otras cosas porque son menos falsos que la mayoría de la gente del fútbol, o no lo son en absoluto, y han pasado a la historia y serán recordados por sus éxitos y por su enfrentamiento contra gentuza antimadridista, y no esta chusma como Floren que con la mentalidad de la falsa caballerosidad mal entendida no defiende al club como dices.
> 
> Mou y Cristiano no necesitan ganar más dinero. ¡Si les sobra la pasta! Menudo gilipollas materialista el Florentino, que se cree que yendo de cura en público va a engañar a alguien. Se la han jugado bien grabándole, aunque los motivos sean más sucios todavía.



+1 en todo lo que has dicho


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Jul 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El problema del Madrid (y del Barça) con los presidentes es la famosa Ley del Deporte, que se concibió para equipos de barrio y obliga a avalar en proporción al presupuesto del equipo. Si eres el equipo de tu pueblo, el aval es conseguible. Si eres el Osasuna, por nombrar a otro equipo propiedad de los socios, pues bueno, es difícil porque el presupuesto ya es de empresa seria pero se puede sacar. Si eres el Madrid o el Barça con 400-500 kilazos de presupuesto, entre eso y las exigencias de antigüedad para presentarse, puede haber en el mundo 10-15 tíos que puedan permitírselo y la mayoría no quiere
> 
> Me suelto este ladrillo para decir que Florentino no gana unas elecciones desde 2004, creo. En todas las demás ha ganado por aclamación. Si se va, tiene que haber elecciones y nos metemos en un lío gordo.




Con todo el respeto, No lo comparto.

Lo mismo piensas que quien se presente si se va florentino es alguien independiente, pues no tiene pinta, será alguien a quien pongan a dedo algun grupo empresarial de comunicación, política o de otra índole.

Por eso este interés en sacar a la luz estos audios, para que se marche y pongan a otro, y de paso nos lo agradecen desde Europa los que no son amigos de la super liga, matan dos pájaros de un tiro, porque quieras que no le hacen perder credibilidad, aunque muchos estemos de acuerdo con lo que dice en esos audios.

Le hace perder credibilidad ante la opinión de los seguidores del Madrid, de los futbolistas y entre los propios componentes de la super liga.


Me da que florentino es un mafioso de cojones pero uno poderoso de los de verdad, apareció en el Madrid, cambio la forma de hacer las cosas jodiendo a otros mafiosos que hasta ese momento controlaban el cotarro y es evidente que no les gustaba y están esperando a que caiga.

Pues si hace 10 años nadie compraba esos audios, ahora alguien los ha comprado, y da la casualidad que es en un momento que a estado apunto de Montar una competición paralela a FIFA y uefa que iba a desvirtuar la champions y las ligas nacionales con lo que la perdida de pasta iba a ser enorme para fifa y uefa y las ligas nacionales, florentino a querido tocarle los huevos a tres empresas diferentes o en otras palabras a todo el mundo, como encima no da su pie a torcer pues han optado por esto.

Esto son negocios y siempre hay alguien más grande que tú, es así como funciona.

La cosa ahora es que se publicaron en un libro del Abellán pero como medio y alcance la gente se lo tomó a guasa o directamente lo desconocía, ahora han elegido un medio universal (internet) y lo pueden escuchar de su propia voz, así que cambia completamente el panorama.

No dudo que van a encalomar al periodista este sí o sí y que el que a pagado para que se filtren se irá de rositas.


----------



## qbit (16 Jul 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Jul 2021)

Es un buen momento para recordar uno de los mEjores fichajes de Calderón:


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Jul 2021)

Viendo la deriva del fúpbol actual y sus aburridísimos partidos, parones, protocolo cobi, 5 cambios, escasa calidad... Por mi que vuelva un presidente lol como Calderón, que al menos nos descojonamos.


----------



## arriondas (16 Jul 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Es un hipócrita, como casi todo el mundo, pero es que encima se cree que tiene razón. A mí Mourinho y Cristiano me caen bien, entre otras cosas porque son menos falsos que la mayoría de la gente del fútbol, o no lo son en absoluto, y han pasado a la historia y serán recordados por sus éxitos y por su enfrentamiento contra gentuza antimadridista, y no esta chusma como Floren que con la mentalidad de la falsa caballerosidad mal entendida no defiende al club como dices.
> 
> Mou y Cristiano no necesitan ganar más dinero. ¡Si les sobra la pasta! Menudo gilipollas materialista el Florentino, que se cree que yendo de cura en público va a engañar a alguien. Se la han jugado bien grabándole, aunque los motivos sean más sucios todavía.



Los dos portugueses son la clase de personas que suelen decir lo que piensan, aunque moleste. Muy directos, sin diplomacia ni civismo mal entendido; es decir, la corrección política no va con ellos. Eso sí, quienes los conocen dicen que son buena gente. Florentino es más bien de matarlas callando, he conocido a muchos así y esa es su forma de comportarse. El ir de no romper nunca un plato, pero por detrás...


----------



## The number of de beast (16 Jul 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Es que publicarlo es ilegal. ¿Habéis visto la nota de prensa en la web del Real Madrid, diciendo que está en manos de abogados?



En su derecho está Flo de poner el tema en manos de abogados, como cualquier hijo de vecino. Pero me temo que de ilegal tiene poco, eso es si lo publicas tú o yo, y aquí lo que hay se llama "interés periodístico", que a Flo no parece que le hayan puesto micrófonos ocultos, si no más bien que se ha quedado a gusto rajando con un periodista, nadie le ha obligado tampoco a hablar de más.

Lo que si es bastante cuestionable es que él en cambio vaya por ahí haciendo comentarios de la vida personal de otros -Raúl, Casillas y sus mujeres/novias- que eso sí que no es asunto de nadie. 

La buena gestión y saneamiento económico del R. Madrid no viene de la buena gestión de Flo, si no que parte de la base de colocar en la presidencia a un tipo con buenas no, con geniales contactos con el poder y los políticos que lo ostentan, para garantizar el pelotazo urbanístico que les resuelva el problema. Así cualquiera gestiona bien.....


----------



## seven up (16 Jul 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El problema del Madrid (y del Barça) con los presidentes es la famosa Ley del Deporte, que se concibió para equipos de barrio y obliga a avalar en proporción al presupuesto del equipo. Si eres el equipo de tu pueblo, el aval es conseguible. Si eres el Osasuna, por nombrar a otro equipo propiedad de los socios, pues bueno, es difícil porque el presupuesto ya es de empresa seria pero se puede sacar. Si eres el Madrid o el Barça con 400-500 kilazos de presupuesto, entre eso y las exigencias de antigüedad para presentarse, puede haber en el mundo 10-15 tíos que puedan permitírselo y la mayoría no quiere
> 
> Me suelto este ladrillo para decir que Florentino no gana unas elecciones desde 2004, creo. En todas las demás ha ganado por aclamación. Si se va, tiene que haber elecciones y nos metemos en un lío gordo.



Ya y en los demás tienes que comprar las acciones, no todos tenemos en la cartera lo que vale un club profesional de fútbol (y teniéndolo tampoco me lo gastaría).


----------



## Fiodor (16 Jul 2021)

seven up dijo:


> Ya y en los demás tienes que comprar las acciones, no todos tenemos en la cartera lo que vale un club profesional de fútbol (y teniéndolo tampoco me lo gastaría).



Además con una S.A. te entra una familia Gil, te jode el club y no les puedes echar... Es preferible que el Madrid siga siendo de los socios, aunque solamente un pequeño porcentaje pueda optar por la presidencia...


----------



## artemis (16 Jul 2021)

[IG]


----------



## seven up (16 Jul 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> Además con una S.A. te entra una familia Gil, te jode el club y no les puedes echar... Es preferible que el Madrid siga siendo de los socios, aunque solamente un pequeño porcentaje pueda optar por la presidencia...



Lo de los colchoneros todavía fue peor, los Gil se quedaron el club gratis. Mientras el Butano, el Vizconde y demás periochiflas, mirando sultilmente para otro lado. Lo que tenemos que tener claro que lo mejor es lo que hay, si fuéramos S.A. cualquier mafioso podría comprar el club, si no hubiera avales altos con responsabilidad solidaria, estaríamos a un paso de la desaparición con cualquier desaprensivo que ganara las elecciones.


----------



## Woden (16 Jul 2021)

Ya están dando el coñazo los perrolistos con que el fichaje del año será Ijco.

SU PUTA MADRE.


----------



## juantxxxo (16 Jul 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> En su derecho está Flo de poner el tema en manos de abogados, como cualquier hijo de vecino. Pero me temo que de ilegal tiene poco, eso es si lo publicas tú o yo, y aquí lo que hay se llama "interés periodístico", *que a Flo no parece que le hayan puesto micrófonos ocultos*, si no más bien que se ha quedado a gusto rajando con un periodista, nadie le ha obligado tampoco a hablar de más.



Vamos a ver, son grabaciones echas a traición en un ámbito privado sin consentimiento de florentino. Eso es lo que hay y, por lo que parece, abellán ya publicó un libro en su día (que yo particularmente ni sabía que existían). Ya veremos lo que deciden los tribunales.

Lo puse en el principal y el mismo florentino lo ha dicho: es una venganza por lo de la superliga y un ataque frontal contra el RM desde varios frentes para intentar asaltar el Madrid. Espero que no les salga bien la jugarreta. Eso sí y se advirtió desde que se anunció la superliga, champions no vamos a oler en años.


----------



## Sanctis (16 Jul 2021)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> No tengo una opinión clara sobre Florentino, es un tío con sus luces y sombras, sus aciertos y errores, pero lo que le han hecho es vergonzoso, algo delirante. Si algo ha hecho estupendamente Flo es la labor de marketing, adaptar el fútbol a la era digital (haciendo del Madrid el equipo con más followers del mundo) precisamente gracias a deshacerse de toda la paco-caspa que había rodeado el fútbol español durante décadas haciendo de este deporte una cosa anticuada, mafiosa, donde mandaban auténticos cenutrios como Butanito o Roncero, donde todo eran luchas supercutres entre _famiglias_ que se creían los Corleone pero que no eran más que unos botarates provincianos... Mientras Florentino hacía acuerdos internacionales, se comía el mercado y ganaba champions, todas esas hienas celtibéricas casposas no le perdonaban que las ningunease. Y no cabe duda de que ha sido alguno de esos mafiosos carpetovetónicos el que le ha tendido la trampa, de la manera más sucia y chabacana posible.
> 
> En este litigio hay dos bandos: el encarnado por Flo como fútbol internacionalizado, grandes contratos y cuentas saneadas, y por otro lado el de las viejas glorias de la radio nocturna que ven que su tren se les escapa. Todo ese mundo podrido de los Tebas, los "topos en el vestuario", las guerras de egos entre periodistas que no pintan nada y que se creían dioses por poner y quitar entrenadores en cenas que empiezan en el Asador Paco y terminan en cualquier puticlub. Está siendo todo como una máquina del tiempo en la que la vieja caspa futbolera de 1985 se personase en 2021 pensando que siguen manteniendo su cuota de poder.
> 
> Vamos, que no hay que hacer ni caso a todo este bochornoso esperpento. Lo que diga Florentino en calentones privados es cosa suya y no debería ser noticiable en ningún caso: todos hemos dicho burradas de nuestros familiares, mejores amigos y parejas. La idea de que alguien pueda estar grabándote es escalofriante. Me incomoda reconocerlo pero la postura más lógica me parece la de Pedrerol.



En realidad Florentino lo que moderniza es el Real Madrid respecto a la caspa anterior, que es principalmente Ramón Mendoza, Lorenzo Sanz, el butanito de escudero, los Hugos y Juanitos de referentes, y en definitiva el paquismo paleto que hacía que el club fuera un localismo cerrado.

Se pasa del polaco el que no bote de Mendoza, a la primera entrevista que hace Florentino de Presidente o muy muy de las primeras, en TV3, con la presentadora hablándole en castellano y Florentino insistiéndole hasta dos veces en que le hablara en catalán, porque yo lo entiendo, decía él, que es una clara señal además del contacto que alguien así tiene en la Cataluña industrial y emprendedora, mientras que el mamarracho de Mendoza lo más que pisó fue Toledo y hay dudas.

Internacionaliza y moderniza al club en todos los aspectos. Trayendo a los mejores jugadores, dando una imagen más actual, en Barcelona casi todos los inmigración de la época iban con la camiseta del Real Madrid, aún hoy en Youtube encuentras comentarios de gente de Australia, Estados Unidos o incluso Inglaterra explicando que los galácticos los recuerdan de su infancia y fue ese equipo quien los introdujo en la afición al fútbol.

Básicamente consigue lo que consigue Laporta en Barcelona, aunque con estilos distintos, que es relanzar al club y ponerlo en lo más alto. 

Lo del periodismo caspa pues no lo ha podido cambiar, ni es ese su objetivo, más bien lo que hace es jugar con él y aceptar las reglas y la realidad de que el periodismo Paco manda.


----------



## Talabera (16 Jul 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Ya están dando el coñazo los perrolistos con que el fichaje del año será Ijco.
> 
> SU PUTA MADRE.



Todos los días ademas


----------



## juantxxxo (16 Jul 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> En realidad Florentino lo que moderniza es el Real Madrid respecto a la caspa anterior, que es principalmente Ramón Mendoza, Lorenzo Sanz, el butanito de escudero, los Hugos y Juanitos de referentes, y en definitiva el paquismo paleto que hacía que el club fuera un localismo cerrado.
> 
> Se pasa del polaco el que no bote de Mendoza, a la primera entrevista que hace Florentino de Presidente o muy muy de las primeras, en TV3, con la presentadora hablándole en castellano y Florentino insistiéndole hasta dos veces en que le hablara en catalán, porque yo lo entiendo, decía él, que es una clara señal además del contacto que alguien así tiene en la Cataluña industrial y emprendedora, mientras que el mamarracho de Mendoza lo más que pisó fue Toledo y hay dudas.
> 
> ...



Muy cierto lo que pones, pero echo de menos los tiempos de Mendoza donde el fútbol era otra cosa. Ahora es todo, en fin....... se echa de menos otras cosas que había antes.


----------



## seven up (16 Jul 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Los dos portugueses son la clase de personas que suelen decir lo que piensan, aunque moleste. Muy directos, sin diplomacia ni civismo mal entendido; es decir, la corrección política no va con ellos. Eso sí, quienes los conocen dicen que son buena gente. Florentino es más bien de matarlas callando, he conocido a muchos así y esa es su forma de comportarse. El ir de no romper nunca un plato, pero por detrás...



CR7 además de ir directo y de tener ese gen ganador, tiene un punto de persona insufrible, perfecto como profesional pero no para ir de cañas con él. Respecto al Tito Floren en este país creo que tenemos un pequeño problema con la amistad, ni mi padre, ni mis profesores, ni mis jefes han sido nunca mis amigos, tampoco mis hijos, mis compañeros o mis subordinados lo son. Tendemos a confundir amistad con amor fraterno/filiar, respeto o jerarquía y luego vienen las sorpresas/decepciones. El tito cumple con su deber conciliador para intentar sacar el máximo rendimiento al equipo del que dispone y cede a muchos sapos/culebras por el bien común, es lo que tiene convivir con otra gente muchas horas y muchos años. Hay aspectos buenos y malos en cada uno, los cortes publicados se limitan exclusivamente a lo negativo, fijo que también opina cosas positivas de todos ellos. Eso no significa que en muchos momentos no esté hasta los cojones de muchos de ellos, de quienes les rodean y como persona cabal e inteligente se la tenga que envainar para no tener que despedir a media plantilla.


----------



## cebollo (16 Jul 2021)

A Abellán le recuerdo muy critico con Calderón. Quizá cobraba de Florentino, yo lo atribuía a luchas periodísticas (Calderón era amiguete de los de Prisa).

A Abellán lo acabaron echando de la Cope de mala manera. Su programa era pésimo pero además destapó un chanchullo de un hijo de Calderón, que había pillado un pisazo de protección oficial. En la misma promoción corrupta había una hija de Ignacio González o un rollo así. Era una corruptela muy del PP madrileño y Abellán sin pretenderlo sacó a la luz un tema inconveniente. Según Abellan le despidieron por eso, en su mente su programa no era una mierda.

Calderón dimite porque la prensa le sacó muchos trapos sucios. Sicarios de Florentino en el Marca o Abellán pero lo que denunciaron era cierto. De haber seguido Calderón o cualquier otro amigo de De la Morena hubiéramos tenido un Real Madrid patriotero con Cazorla o Silva por Modric. Michel o Raúl de entrenadores. Hubiéramos ganado más ligas porque en España todo hubiera sido menos hostil (la prensa, los rivales, los arbitrajes). Hubiéramos tenido siempre 7 o 9 jugadores en la selección. Y Champions ni una porque hubiéramos sido en el fondo un equipo de medio pelo. todo muy Paco 1983.

Cuando los antimadridistas hablan del señorio o del espíritu clásico de Real Madrid lo que quieren es una mierda estilo Luis de Carlos. La mejor prueba de que Florentino es buen `presidente es que los antimadridistas le odian.


----------



## MagicPep (16 Jul 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> mccoy estuvo un, uno, día de tertuliano de Fede. La cosa más rara que he visto, porque antes de invitarlo ya tendrían que saber quién era.



Si? ni lo sabia, pero al principio de escribir en El Confidencial escribia su columna, desde el anonimato,... y claro estaba el rollo de que todos nos preguntabamos este es un pez gordo, por todas las cosas que decia saber... luego pasado yo creo q por lo menos 2 años se dio a conocer, salio al escenario... y nos quedamos con cara de capullos (lo eramos, si) ... y ¿pero quien es este capullo? ¿si no lo conocen ni en su barrio?



cebollo dijo:


> A Abellán lo acabaron echando de la Cope de mala manera. Su programa era pésimo pero además destapó un chanchullo de un hijo de Calderón, que había pillado un pisazo de protección oficial. En la misma promoción corrupta había una hija de Ignacio González o un rollo así. Era una corruptela muy del PP madrileño y Abellán sin pretenderlo sacó a la luz un tema inconveniente. Según Abellan le despidieron por eso, en su mente su programa no era una mierda.



Ni en la mia, era un programa cojonudo.
Era a las 12 de la noche, y yo me pregunto ¿los subnormales no os vais a dormir a la misma hora que los niños pequeños?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Jul 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> En su derecho está Flo de poner el tema en manos de abogados, como cualquier hijo de vecino. Pero me temo que de ilegal tiene poco, eso es si lo publicas tú o yo, y aquí lo que hay se llama "interés periodístico", que a Flo no parece que le hayan puesto micrófonos ocultos, si no más bien que se ha quedado a gusto rajando con un periodista, nadie le ha obligado tampoco a hablar de más.
> 
> Lo que si es bastante cuestionable es que él en cambio vaya por ahí haciendo comentarios de la vida personal de otros -Raúl, Casillas y sus mujeres/novias- que eso sí que no es asunto de nadie.
> 
> La buena gestión y saneamiento económico del R. Madrid no viene de la buena gestión de Flo, si no que parte de la base de colocar en la presidencia a un tipo con buenas no, con geniales contactos con el .





Como no va a ser ilegal que alguien sin permiso legal y sin consentimiento del grabado durante varios días y años grabé conversaciones en la intimidad de otra persona y las intente vender.

Son dos delitos, uno por grabarle y otro por estorsion.


Respecto al pelotazo de la ciudad deportiva, es cierto que es un chanchullo, pero no solo por el dinero moderniza el club, anda que no hay casos de inyecciones económicas en clubs que no sirven para nada por mala gestión, clubs como el Chelsea gastan más y tiene dirigentes más influyentes que florentino y no han conseguido ni tener mejores futbolistas, ni ganar más títulos ni estar tan posicionados globalmente.


----------



## The number of de beast (16 Jul 2021)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Vamos a ver, son grabaciones echas a traición en un ámbito privado sin consentimiento de florentino. Eso es lo que hay y, por lo que parece, abellán ya publicó un libro en su día (que yo particularmente ni sabía que existían). Ya veremos lo que deciden los tribunales.
> 
> Lo puse en el principal y el mismo florentino lo ha dicho: es una venganza por lo de la superliga y un ataque frontal contra el RM desde varios frentes para intentar asaltar el Madrid. Espero que no les salga bien la jugarreta. Eso sí y se advirtió desde que se anunció la superliga, champions no vamos a oler en años.



No necesitas ningún consentimiento de nadie para grabar una conversación en la que tú estés presente y participes en la misma. otra cosa es difundirla, aunque te convendría darle un vistazo a la Constitución, dónde se han reservado un párrafo con ciertas salvaguardas para el periodismo, la libertad de información, y tal y cual....... Y que yo sepa no se están difundiendo aspectos personales y familiares del tito Flo -como su historial médico o las preferencias sexuales, que esos sí estarían protegidos por el derecho a la intimidad- si no sus propias opiniones sobre algo de lo que ya habla todos los días la prensa, como es si este jugador es bueno o no, cuánto cobra, etc.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Jul 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> No necesitas ningún consentimiento de nadie para grabar una conversación en la que tú estés presente y participes en la misma. otra cosa es difundirla, aunque te convendría darle un vistazo a la Constitución, dónde se han reservado un párrafo con ciertas salvaguardas para el periodismo, la libertad de información, y tal y cual....... Y que yo sepa no se están difundiendo aspectos personales y familiares del tito Flo -como su historial médico o las preferencias sexuales, que esos sí estarían protegidos por el derecho a la intimidad- si no sus propias opiniones sobre algo de lo que ya habla todos los días la prensa, como es si este jugador es bueno o no, cuánto cobra, etc.




Dejaos de haceros pajas, eso no es derecho a informar nada, eso es una persona que durante varios años graba en la intimidad a una persona con la única intención de hacer negocio o estorsionar al que graba.

Que derecho a informar ni que gaitas, a todo le llamamos periodismo, si quiere informar que se vaya a Nigeria a grabar a los paramilitares matando a civiles.
Pero que cojones va a ser informar grabar a un tío decir lo que le parecen unos futbolistas.
Solo se hacen para chantajear y obtener dinero, por eso los usa en su libro, para ganar dinero acosta de ellos, no para informar, por eso los intenta vender durante años primero a medios y luego pidiendo dinero al club, y desconocemos porque ahora los publican, eso sí, un poco cada día para ir desgastando más y más al protagonista, eso no es informar.
A cualquier cosa le llamáis periodismo macho, tanto salvame os afecta.
El resto de medios no hablan de ellos por dos razones, uno, algunos tienen intereses compartidos con florentino, y dos, los medios que incluso son atacados en esos audios entienden perfectamente que se dan en una situación ilegal.

No hay nada de lo que informar si todo se basa en las chorradas que dice un señor sobre la gente con la que trabaja, no se produce nada ilegal por tanto el objetivo no es denunciar nada ni informar, es estorsionar y desestabilizar.


¿Hay de momento algo ilegal en esos audios?, La respuesta es simple NO, por tanto el objetivo de esos audios no es ni periodístico ni informativo no ninguna gilipollez, haber si ahora cualquier gilipollas va a poder grabar y publicar una conversación privada porque quiera.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Jul 2021)

¿Qué opináis de la "idea que está circulando" de jugar una tanda de penalties tras un empate, y que el que la gane, que se lleve 2 puntos (Y el perdedor 1)? ¿Os parece que es premiar demasiado la racanería?

Puto Rubiales.


----------



## Woden (16 Jul 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Todos los días ademas



Y el otro fichajazo el gordo Marcelo. También dándonos el coñazo en prensa todo el puto dia


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Jul 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Y el otro fichajazo el gordo Marcelo. También dándonos el coñazo en prensa todo el puto dia




Madre mía Isco y Marcelo gordos, jovic viene pasado de peso y aún queda hazard.

Algo pasa en el Madrid jajajaja


----------



## The number of de beast (16 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Dejaos de haceros pajas, eso no es derecho a informar nada, eso es una persona que durante varios años graba en la intimidad a una persona con la única intención de hacer negocio o estorsionar al que graba.
> 
> Que derecho a informar ni que gaitas, a todo le llamamos periodismo, si quiere informar que se vaya a Nigeria a grabar a los paramilitares matando a civiles.
> Pero que cojones va a ser informar grabar a un tío decir lo que le parecen unos futbolistas.
> ...



¿Si solo son chorradas que dice un señor cuál es el problema con esos audios?  

En cambio la extorsión si que es un delito, e insinuar, o afirmar, que alguien comete un delito falsamente y/o sin pruebas también lo es. ¿Denunció el tito Flo esos delitos o pasó del tema?


----------



## Talabera (16 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía Isco y Marcelo gordos, jovic viene pasado de peso y aún queda hazard.
> 
> Algo pasa en el Madrid jajajaja



Verás tú hazard
como donde este de vacaciones haya un burguer king va a venir como un cerdo


----------



## The number of de beast (16 Jul 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de la "idea que está circulando" de jugar una tanda de penalties tras un empate, y que el que la gane, que se lleve 2 puntos (Y el perdedor 1)? ¿Os parece que es premiar demasiado la racanería?
> 
> Puto Rubiales.



Fatal, el que vaya a por el empate ya sabe que puede conseguir 2 puntos en los penaltis, que al fin y al cabo son una lotería, por lo que eso solo es un estímulo para él.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Jul 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> En cambio la extorsión si que es un delito, e insinuar, o afirmar, que alguien comete un delito falsamente y/o sin pruebas también lo es. ¿Denunció el tito Flo esos delitos o pasó del tema?



Hay delitos que, por ley, estás obligado a denunciar pero la extorsión no es uno de ellos. Máxime si la denuncia de esa extorsión puede acarrear las consecuencias indeseables, públicas, que la víctima podría evitar en caso de ceder al chantaje.


----------



## Agente Coulson (16 Jul 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Con eso está dicho como ves tú las cosas, no como las ven los demás. A mi Zidane me parece un entrenadorazo. También me parece que es imposible que una tarea ultracompetitiva, como lograr una Champions, se pueda conseguir por suerte.



Una vez superada la liguilla, son cuatro eliminatorias. No es para tanto. Influye más la suerte que otra cosa.


----------



## Sanctis (16 Jul 2021)

Escuchasteis lo que dijo de la Quinta del Buitre, Michel, Buitre y compañía?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Jul 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de la "idea que está circulando" de jugar una tanda de penalties tras un empate, y que el que la gane, que se lleve 2 puntos (Y el perdedor 1)? ¿Os parece que es premiar demasiado la racanería?
> 
> Puto Rubiales.



y porqué no empate a cero goles, cero puntos para los 2


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Jul 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> ¿Si solo son chorradas que dice un señor cuál es el problema con esos audios?
> 
> En cambio la extorsión si que es un delito, e insinuar, o afirmar, que alguien comete un delito falsamente y/o sin pruebas también lo es. ¿Denunció el tito Flo esos delitos o pasó del tema?




El Paso del tema porque si denuncia se filtran antes del proceso judicial o durante el proceso judicial.

Por eso se llama estorsion.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Jul 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> y porqué no empate a cero goles, cero puntos para los 2



No, pero me gusta tu idea y subo la apuesta. Empate en general 0 puntos y tiramos una tanda de penalties, y el que la gane se lleva 1 puntito.

Victoria 3 puntos.

HÁGASE.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Jul 2021)

Jojojo el de Ozil es buenísimo, "ni turco, ni tercera generación ni pollas".


Este último audio a subido el nivel de improperios.


----------



## juantxxxo (16 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jojojo el de Ozil es buenísimo, "ni turco, ni tercera generación ni pollas".
> 
> 
> Este último audio a subido el nivel de improperios.



*"A ver, besugo, a la modelo se la ha follado todo el Inter de Milán, el Milán y todo el cuerpo técnico incluído" *


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Jul 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de la "idea que está circulando" de jugar una tanda de penalties tras un empate, y que el que la gane, que se lleve 2 puntos (Y el perdedor 1)? ¿Os parece que es premiar demasiado la racanería?
> 
> Puto Rubiales.



Victoria fuera: 4 puntos
Victoria en casa: 3 puntos
Empate fuera: 2 puntos
Empate en casa: 1 punto
Derrota: 0 puntos

El fúpbol del futuro


----------



## filets (16 Jul 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Victoria fuera: 4 puntos
> Victoria en casa: 3 puntos
> Empate fuera: 2 puntos
> Empate en casa: 1 punto
> ...



ganar la pussesió: 6 puntos


----------



## The Replicant (16 Jul 2021)

filets dijo:


> ganar la pussesió: 6 puntos



La Farça campeon de liga por los siglos de los siglos

amen/taluecs


----------



## Suprimo (16 Jul 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Victoria fuera: 4 puntos
> Victoria en casa: 3 puntos
> Empate fuera: 2 puntos
> Empate en casa: 1 punto
> ...



Puestos a poner sin sentidos molones:

*1 gol - 1 punto*, lo marque quien lo marque incluso para el perdedor

Hasta un máximo de 4 puntos para el ganador y 2 puntos para el perdedor

Para obtener 4 puntos el ganador tiene que ganar por 3 goles o más de diferencia, se premia acabar con la portería a cero desde el 3-0

Para obtener los 2 puntos por la derrota has de marcar más de 3 goles y salir derrotado por menos de dos goles

En caso de empate se reparten esos puntos hasta el máximo y se establecen los medios puntos

Asín por lo menos se meten goles y se acaban los autobuses... Y no hay que dar ventaja a los visitantes porque hay partido de vuelta pero que al menos pueden ver que pueden sacar puntos aún con la derrota

PD El Atleti no volvería a oler una liga


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (16 Jul 2021)

Me parece muy paco eso de tirar penalties en caso de empate. Me suena que eso se hacía en alguna liga top tipo Bolivia o Paraguay.
Los penalties molan porque hay drama, son como un fusilamiento en el que hay muerte o indulto en plan Dostoievski, lanzarlos por un puntillo los convierten en algo pachanguero y los partidos se harían más largos que una corrida de toros.


----------



## JimTonic (16 Jul 2021)

EL floren es un puto crack, y elmourinho mucho mas


"Este vino aquí con una novia con 21 años. Es de estos de tercera generación de turcos... y descubre Madrid, macho. *O sea ni turco, ni polla, ni tercera generación ni la novia*. Manda a la novia a tomar por culo y cambia de vida. Se enamora de una modelo italiana, de Milán. Entonces el cogía el avión privado, se iba allí, le echaba un polvo y volvía", explica Pérez.

Una circunstancia que no gustó al entonces entrenador *Mourinho*, que decidió hablar con Özil: 

"Oye, Ozil, el besugo le llaman, ¿me dejas que yo te hable en confianza, como si fuera tu padre?’ y el pobre chaval dice: ‘Sí, sí, claro'. ‘Mira, *esa tía con la que sales se la ha follado todo el Inter, todo el Milán, incluido el cuerpo técnico de ambos equipos*’. “La terminó dejando. Fíjate si es animal de bellota que le dice: ‘incluido el cuerpo técnico", detalla Florentino en el audio difundido.


----------



## arriondas (16 Jul 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> EL floren es un puto crack, y elmourinho mucho mas
> 
> 
> "Este vino aquí con una novia con 21 años. Es de estos de tercera generación de turcos... y descubre Madrid, macho. *O sea ni turco, ni polla, ni tercera generación ni la novia*. Manda a la novia a tomar por culo y cambia de vida. Se enamora de una modelo italiana, de Milán. Entonces el cogía el avión privado, se iba allí, le echaba un polvo y volvía", explica Pérez.
> ...



Está claro que Zé es de los que no se andan con rodeos ni modera su discurso. Va y se lo suelta a Özil en la cara, que está saliendo con un putón.


----------



## arriondas (16 Jul 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de la "idea que está circulando" de jugar una tanda de penalties tras un empate, y que el que la gane, que se lleve 2 puntos (Y el perdedor 1)? ¿Os parece que es premiar demasiado la racanería?
> 
> Puto Rubiales.



Eso se parece a lo que existe en el hockey sobre hielo. No sé, no me parece apropiado para el fútbol. Sería compensar de alguna manera a los equipos amarrategui, porque la tanda de penaltis no deja de ser una lotería.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Jul 2021)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Una vez superada la liguilla, son cuatro eliminatorias. No es para tanto. Influye más la suerte que otra cosa.



Si influyera la suerte más que nada, el resultado final tendería a no ofrecer patrones reconocibles. Habría muchos ganadores a lo largo de los años, se repetiría ganador un par de veces y ya está.

Pero es todo lo contrario. Hay dos patrones muy claros: nadie gana la Champions dos veces. Eso por pura suerte es estadísticamente improbable. Un equipo la ha ganado cuatro veces de cinco. Eso por pura suerte es imposible. Un equipo gana siempre las finales, cuando debería andar por el 50% Lo mismo.

Y qué casualidad que el beneficiado de todas esas suertes acumuladas era ya el máximo ganador de la "serie histórica". *No tienes ni puta idea de estadística.*


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (16 Jul 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Tiene bien comprada a la prensa el Flo, ayer en al chiringuito decían que no iban a hablar de este tema......



Ahora ya sabemos por que Pedrerol tiene de tertuliano al Loco Gatti, para que quede claro que Floretino es intocable. Menuda tropa forman entre Pedrerol, Inda y Ferreras de jefazo supremo del club de esbirros, palmeros y pelotas del ser superior.

Por cierto, ahora me explico tambien por que en su dia se cargaron "El Rondo", aquel si que era un programa serio donde se hablaba de futbol sin consignas, pero claro, en lugar del correveidile de Pedrerol, estaba Quique Guasch de moderador.


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Jul 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de la "idea que está circulando" de jugar una tanda de penalties tras un empate, y que el que la gane, que se lleve 2 puntos (Y el perdedor 1)? ¿Os parece que es premiar demasiado la racanería?
> 
> Puto Rubiales.



pero como van a dar puntos tras una tanda de penaltis si estas solo se juegan en eliminatorias? Se los guardan para el proximo año?

bueno,salvo que yo haya entendido mal y lo que se pida es tirar penaltis tras empates en un partido de liga (mal,me parece mal)


----------



## Roedr (16 Jul 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Si influyera la suerte más que nada, el resultado final tendería a no ofrecer patrones reconocibles. Habría muchos ganadores a lo largo de los años, se repetiría ganador un par de veces y ya está.
> 
> Pero es todo lo contrario. Hay dos patrones muy claros: nadie gana la Champions dos veces. Eso por pura suerte es estadísticamente improbable. Un equipo la ha ganado cuatro veces de cinco. Eso por pura suerte es imposible. Un equipo gana siempre las finales, cuando debería andar por el 50% Lo mismo.
> 
> Y qué casualidad que el beneficiado de todas esas suertes acumuladas era ya el máximo ganador de la "serie histórica". *No tienes ni puta idea de estadística.*



me alegra que hayas respondido tú al mendrugo, me has ahorrado varias referencias a asnos y CI mongoloides que no hubieran aportado nada de buen rollo al foro.


----------



## filets (16 Jul 2021)

Con los audio de Flo no estoy nada tranquilo
Obviamente no es casualidad que hayan surgido ahora
Me pregunto si tendra que ver con la Superliga
Y me pregunto si el que de repente Tebas se ponga serio con el Varsa no sera por lo mismo


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (16 Jul 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Vamos, no me jodas, tres Champions seguidas, dando lecciones tácticas a Simeone, Guardiola, Klopp, Ancelotti... y resulta que no sabe ni cómo las ha ganado.
> 
> Zidane lo que le pasa es que es rarito y gestiona fatal una plantilla con 25 jugadores. Pero vamos, decir que no sabe de tácticas es como lo de Casillas: puedes tener tus filias y tus fobias, pero al final cuando hay los resultados que hay, toca envainársela.



Cuando un equipo gana a otro, siempre se acostumbra a decir que el entrenador del equipo vencedor, le ha dado un repaso tactico al del equipo perdedor, pero nunca se escucha lo contrario, cuando no veo por que deba ser siempre asi.

Simeone, Guardiola, Klopp, Ancelotti, o ya puestos, Capello en sus tiempos, o por supuesto Bielsa, son entrenadores que han dejado su sello personal en sus equipos, pero nunca he oido a nadie hablar nada acerca del sello de Zidane.

A Zidane se le recordara por sus tres copas de Europa seguidas, pero por nada mas. A otros en cambio, si se les recordara por algo mas que los titulos que hayan ganado o dejado de ganar.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (16 Jul 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Le han caído gracias a Modric Cristiano Ronaldo y Gareth Bale



Si analizamos las ultimas cuatro copas de Europa ganadas por el Madrid, la unica en la que se podria decir que el entrenador influyo de manera decisiva, fue en la decima, cuando Ancelotti saco al campo en el momento justo a Isco y Marcelo y el Madrid se hizo dueño y señor del partido.

En las tres de Zidane, la undecima en la tanda de penaltis, la duodecima con un Cristiano decisivo, y en la decimotercera, gracias a la lesion de Salah, las cantadas del portero del Liverpool y por supuesto a Bale para resolver otra vez.


----------



## qbit (16 Jul 2021)

Por si alguien no lo sabe, hay que decir que José Antonio Abellán es un radical aficionado del Pateti, así que es bastante estúpido cantar la traviata delante de él siendo (ex-)presidente del Madrid, si es que lo hizo delante de él.


----------



## qbit (16 Jul 2021)

- Florentino Pérez en público: "Zidanes y Pavones".
- Florentino Pérez en privado: "Zoquetes y tolilis".


----------



## qbit (16 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Si analizamos las ultimas cuatro copas de Europa ganadas por el Madrid, la unica en la que se podria decir que el entrenador influyo de manera decisiva, fue en la decima, cuando Ancelotti saco al campo en el momento justo a Isco y Marcelo y el Madrid se hizo dueño y señor del partido.
> 
> En las tres de Zidane, la undecima en la tanda de penaltis, la duodecima con un Cristiano decisivo, y en la decimotercera, gracias a la lesion de Salah, las cantadas del portero del Liverpool y por supuesto a Bale para resolver otra vez.



A ver culerdo, Zidane ha dado lecciones tácticas a otros entrenadores y viceversa, como hacen más o menos todos los entrenadores de equipos grandes porque saber, saben, que esto no es, como dicen en inglés, "rocket science", y ni siquiera depende de ellos, sino de que los futbolistas estén acertados y de la suerte. Hasta el entrenador más modesto de primera división, aunque tú no lo notes, establece una estrategia para jugar contra el rival, que luego puede salir al revés porque el rival también hace su estrategia o por la suerte, o por el acierto/desacierto de los futbolistas de ambos equipos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (16 Jul 2021)

Por cierto, en la segunda etapa de Florentino, si no recuerdo mal, tres ligas en doce temporadas. Aunque en la primera etapa no es que fuese la cosa mucho mejor. Con razon quiere montar la Superliga, porque la española solo la gana de pascuas a ramos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (16 Jul 2021)

qbit dijo:


> A ver culerdo, Zidane ha dado lecciones tácticas a otros entrenadores y viceversa, como hacen más o menos todos los entrenadores de equipos grandes porque saber, saben, que esto no es, como dicen en inglés, "rocket science", y ni siquiera depende de ellos, sino de que los futbolistas estén acertados y de la suerte. Hasta el entrenador más modesto de primera división, aunque tú no lo notes, establece una estrategia para jugar contra el rival, que luego puede salir al revés porque el rival también hace su estrategia o por la suerte, o por el acierto/desacierto de los futbolistas de ambos equipos.



Yo desde mi ignorancia sigo pensando que Zidane sobre sistemas tacticos sabe tanto como yo cuando me pongo a jugar al FIFA.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (16 Jul 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> y también ha fichado a Valverde, y a Militao, y a Curtois, y a Mendy, y a Kross, y a Modric, todos a excelente precio. Te olvidas de lo que quieres, pillín.



Lo que no sabemos es si eran su primera opcion o no, o de si simplemente se le pusieron a tiro. Aunque no nos olvidemos tampoco de Kaka, de Benzema cuando no le metia un gol ni al arcoiris, o de Hazard, que no vinieron regalados.

De momento esta por ver que tiene pensado para la proxima temporada, porque fiarlo todo al fichaje de Mbappe, es una temeridad, ya no solo por si no viniese, sino porque aunque venga, yo no confio en Mbappe para ser el santo grial.

Por ejemplo, el Madrid no puede afrontar la temporada solo con Nacho, Militao y Alaba de centrales, en caso de la marcha de Varane.


----------



## Roedr (16 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> *Lo que no sabemos es si eran su primera opcion o no, o de si simplemente se le pusieron a tiro*. Aunque no nos olvidemos tampoco de Kaka, de Benzema cuando no le metia un gol ni al arcoiris, o de Hazard, que no vinieron regalados.
> 
> De momento esta por ver que tiene pensado para la proxima temporada, porque fiarlo todo al fichaje de Mbappe, es una temeridad, ya no solo por si no viniese, sino porque aunque venga, yo no confio en Mbappe para ser el santo grial.
> 
> Por ejemplo, el Madrid no puede afrontar la temporada solo con Nacho, Militao y Alaba de centrales, en caso de la marcha de Varane.



Nada, se le pusieron a tiro y se les ficho porque se mandó la transferencia al número de cuenta equivocado. Floren sólo acierta por error. Si el Madrid tuviera un presidente de tu capacidad ganaríamos la champions año tras año.


----------



## kakarot (16 Jul 2021)

Guti entrenador


----------



## capitán almeida (16 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Por cierto, en la segunda etapa de Florentino, si no recuerdo mal, tres ligas en doce temporadas. Aunque en la primera etapa no es que fuese la cosa mucho mejor. Con razon quiere montar la Superliga, porque la española solo la gana de pascuas a ramos.



Como vosotros la copa de Europa, con Dios incluido


----------



## euromelon (16 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Si analizamos las ultimas cuatro copas de Europa ganadas por el Madrid, la unica en la que se podria decir que el entrenador influyo de manera decisiva, fue en la decima, cuando Ancelotti saco al campo en el momento justo a Isco y Marcelo y el Madrid se hizo dueño y señor del partido.
> 
> En las tres de Zidane, la undecima en la tanda de penaltis, la duodecima con un Cristiano decisivo, y en la decimotercera, gracias a la lesion de Salah, las cantadas del portero del Liverpool y por supuesto a Bale para resolver otra vez.



No fue meter a Isco y Marcelo. Fue quitar del campo a tronco khedira culpable del gol


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (16 Jul 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Nada, se le pusieron a tiro y se les ficho porque se mandó la transferencia al número de cuenta equivocado. Floren sólo acierta por error. Si el Madrid tuviera un presidente de tu capacidad ganaríamos la champions año tras año.



Es que yo no creo que un presidente deba ser el que fiche, sino el que de el visto bueno a los fichajes. Y en el Madrid da la sensacion de que tanto jugadores como entrenadores se fichan unica y exclusivamente en funcion del estado de humor y del capricho de Florentino.

Oiga, que llevamos sin un delantero centro desde la epoca de Van Nistelrooy. Y todo porque nadie se atreve a decirle a Florentino que Benzema no es un 9 ni lo sera nunca. Y asi pasa con todo. Ahora se le metera en la cabeza que con Mbappe se arreglara todo, y como no sea asi, la culpa sera de todo el mundo menos de el.

Si precisamente el problema de Florentino es que se cree que sabe mas de futbol que nadie, cuando no tiene ni pajolera idea. Y aunque yo tampoco sea ningun experto, tampoco soy el presidente del Madrid.

Cuando Florentino regreso al club, en su primera rueda de prensa dijo que venia a rescatar al Madrid, olvidando precisamente como lo habia dejado deportivamente tras su primera etapa.

En veinte años que lleva de presidente, nunca ha sido capaz de ganar dos ligas seguidas.

Una copa de Europa se puede ganar o perder en funcion de lo que suceda en un partido, pero para ganar una liga, hay que tener un proyecto deportivo, esa es la diferencia.

Yo no quiero que el Madrid tenga que encomendarse cada temporada a lo que pase en la copa de Europa, sino a como se planifiquen las temporadas para ser siempre competitivos se ganen mas o menos titulos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (16 Jul 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> No fue meter a Isco y Marcelo. Fue quitar del campo a tronco khedira culpable del gol



Pero si ademas de entrar frescos, revolucionaron el ritmo del partido.


----------



## qbit (16 Jul 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> EL floren es un puto crack, y elmourinho mucho mas
> 
> 
> "Este vino aquí con una novia con 21 años. Es de estos de tercera generación de turcos... y descubre Madrid, macho. *O sea ni turco, ni polla, ni tercera generación ni la novia*. Manda a la novia a tomar por culo y cambia de vida. Se enamora de una modelo italiana, de Milán. Entonces el cogía el avión privado, se iba allí, le echaba un polvo y volvía", explica Pérez.
> ...



¿Están todos los audios en algún sitio? Ayer estuve descargando varios desperdigados en Twitter y era un rollo.


----------



## qbit (16 Jul 2021)

¿Os imagináis las grabaciones que se podrían haber sacado del Farsa si los hubieran grabado, siendo un club que han tenido a colocados en los árbitros, la UEFA, la RFEF y los medios de manipulación?


----------



## Manero (16 Jul 2021)

Nunca pensé que llegaría a estar 100% de acuerdo en algo con Florentino. Y con Figo y Ozil ya casi está completa la alineación de Florentino, tres más y tenemos el 11 completo


----------



## fieraverde (16 Jul 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Jul 2021)

Han tenido que sacar un audio sobre modelos putas para ahora sí que se le intenten tirar las feminazis encima.


----------



## Manero (16 Jul 2021)

Esto es un fake pero lo que me he llegado a reir al leerlo.


----------



## The number of de beast (16 Jul 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Hay delitos que, por ley, estás obligado a denunciar pero la extorsión no es uno de ellos. Máxime si la denuncia de esa extorsión puede acarrear las consecuencias indeseables, públicas, que la víctima podría evitar en caso de ceder al chantaje.



Correcto, yo tampoco he dicho que tuviera obligación de denunciarlo, sino que simplemente no lo hizo, si es que existió la insinuada extorsión. 

No me queda muy claro en qué consisten las consecuencias públicas e indeseables....... ¿Hablamos de una gente a la que se insulta llamándoles subnormales, hijos de puta, retrasados, calzonazos, cáncer y peseteros, etc.......? ¿O nos referimos a que queda tocada la imagen del que se presenta en la tele con aspecto y tono de curita salesiano todo educación y corrección de cara al público, ya que es precisamente él el que suelta toda esa mierda por su boca?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (16 Jul 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Nunca pensé que llegaría a estar 100% de acuerdo en algo con Florentino. Y con Figo y Ozil ya casi está completa la alineación de Florentino, tres más y tenemos el 11 completo



Coño, pues gracias a Figo fue presidente.


----------



## The number of de beast (16 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Por cierto, en la segunda etapa de Florentino, si no recuerdo mal, tres ligas en doce temporadas. Aunque en la primera etapa no es que fuese la cosa mucho mejor. Con razon quiere montar la Superliga, porque la española solo la gana de pascuas a ramos.



5 ligas y 2 copas del Rey en 18 años es francamente ridículo para un equipo como el real Madrid. Y mientras el Barsa se ha puesto las botas en ese aspecto. Deportivamente es un fracaso fichar figuras para vender camisetas.


----------



## subvencionados (16 Jul 2021)

Y si esto fuera maniobra de algún club con mucho dinero que tal vez pueda perder su estrella para ir al Real Madrid?


----------



## The number of de beast (16 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Coño, pues gracias a Figo fue presidente.



Como si eso le importara algo a este pájaro.  También iba de político con la UCD -el franquismo blanqueado con traje y corbata- y sus mejores pelotazos los ha pegado con el PP, pero al mismo tiempo se come la boca con Ferreras, la Sexta y compañía...... Para él solo son negocios e intereses, no hay nada personal.......


----------



## el ruinas II (16 Jul 2021)

florentino raja de que los jugadores son unos subnormales y unos tarados( con razon), pero el por compadrear y dejarse grabar por un hijo de puta como abellan, que se le ve venir a cien kilometros, demuestra que es mas subnormal que todos ellos


----------



## Roedr (16 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> *Es que yo no creo que un presidente deba ser el que fiche, sino el que de el visto bueno a los fichajes*. Y en el Madrid da la sensacion de que tanto jugadores como entrenadores se fichan unica y exclusivamente en funcion del estado de humor y del capricho de Florentino.
> 
> Oiga, que llevamos sin un delantero centro desde la epoca de Van Nistelrooy. Y todo porque nadie se atreve a decirle a Florentino que Benzema no es un 9 ni lo sera nunca. Y asi pasa con todo. Ahora se le metera en la cabeza que con Mbappe se arreglara todo, y como no sea asi, la culpa sera de todo el mundo menos de el.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que es al revés. Los fichajes caros han de ser decisiones del presidente por la inversión económica y estratégica que está en juego. Aparte, que cualquier sabe quienes son los mejores del mundo. 

Ligas consecutivas. Sabes de sobra que con arbitrajes normales el Madrid habría ganado muchas más ligas. Por ejemplo, la liga anterior se hubiera ganado si no hubiera sido por un par de escandalazos. Es inmensamente más difícil ganar una Champions que una liga, y en términos relativos casi nos ha ido mejor en Champions. La razón básica es que en Champions los arbitrajes son más neutrales.


----------



## Roedr (16 Jul 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Nunca pensé que llegaría a estar 100% de acuerdo en algo con Florentino. Y con Figo y Ozil ya casi está completa la alineación de Florentino, tres más y tenemos el 11 completo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 714746
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 714750



jajajaja es que lo clava tito Floren. Pero las cosas en su contexto... llama a Mou anormal porque hunde a Coentrao sin necesidad.


----------



## Roedr (16 Jul 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> florentino raja de que los jugadores son unos subnormales y unos tarados( con razon), pero el por compadrear y dejarse grabar por un hijo de puta como abellan, que se le ve venir a cien kilometros, demuestra que es mas subnormal que todos ellos



joder, es evidente que no sabía que lo estaban gravando. Eso le puede pasar a cualquiera.


----------



## JimTonic (16 Jul 2021)

es que a la novia de ozil la estan llamando puta


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Jul 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> es que a la novia de ozil la estan llamando puta



no, la están llamando mujer empoderada


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (16 Jul 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de la "idea que está circulando" de jugar una tanda de penalties tras un empate, y que el que la gane, que se lleve 2 puntos (Y el perdedor 1)? ¿Os parece que es premiar demasiado la racanería?
> 
> Puto Rubiales.



Pues sí y una tomadura de pelo; precisamente para evitar esa mierda se pasó a puntuar la victoria con 3 puntos ( y no 2 puntos como hasta entonces) y el empate con 1, para que a los equipos racanos no les resultase tan rentable su planteamiento y premiar al que buscaba la victoria.


----------



## Manero (16 Jul 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> jajajaja es que lo clava tito Floren. Pero las cosas en su contexto... llama a Mou anormal porque hunde a Coentrao sin necesidad.



Es cierto qu lo que opina de los jugadores tiene su contexto del momento, por ejemplo lo que pensaba del Raúl jugador tóxico no es lo que debe de pensar del Raúl entrenador y más maduro como persona. Aunque hay otros que no habrán cambiado tanto porque Figo nació HdP y morirá HdP.

De todas maneras los insultos a los jugadores es lo menos importante de las cintas aunque si lo más divertido, es bastante más grave ver como el presidente de un club puede influir tanto en los medios y poner y quitar directores de periódicos o eliminar programas de televisión. Y peor aún como usa el palco del Bernabéu para sus negocios personales como se ha visto hoy, tanto Florentino como sus directivos. Pero si al madridismo le parece bien que sus directivos se aprovechen del club para sus negocios privados, pues cosa vuestra. Tenía razón Piqué cuando señalaba al palco del Bernabéu y se le tiró todo el mundo al cuello por denunciarlo.


----------



## Roedr (17 Jul 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Es cierto qu lo que opina de los jugadores tiene su contexto del momento, por ejemplo lo que pensaba del Raúl jugador tóxico no es lo que debe de pensar del Raúl entrenador y más maduro como persona. Aunque hay otros que no habrán cambiado tanto porque Figo nació HdP y morirá HdP.
> 
> De todas maneras los insultos a los jugadores es lo menos importante de las cintas aunque si lo más divertido, es bastante más grave ver como el presidente de un club puede influir tanto en los medios y poner y quitar directores de periódicos o eliminar programas de televisión. *Y peor aún como usa el palco del Bernabéu para sus negocios personales como se ha visto hoy, tanto Florentino como sus directivos. Pero si al madridismo le parece bien que sus directivos se aprovechen del club para sus negocios privados, pues cosa vuestra. Tenía razón Piqué cuando señalaba al palco del Bernabéu y se le tiró todo el mundo al cuello por denunciarlo.*



algunos cuando habláis de Floren y sus negocios paracéis haber descendido del Cielo, donde habitan los Querubines, a la Tierra y sorprenderos porque el fútbol sea un negocio y no un deporte. A ver, en el palco del Bernabéu, como en el del Barcelona, como el del Numancia, como el de la Ponferradina, etc., se usan para hacer negocios y mover influencias, porque el fútbol es ante todo un puñetero negocio y puñetera política y propaganda.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Jul 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> 5 ligas y 2 copas del Rey en 18 años es francamente ridículo para un equipo como el real Madrid. Y mientras el Barsa se ha puesto las botas en ese aspecto. Deportivamente es un fracaso fichar figuras para vender camisetas.



El Real Madrid, desde 1956, ha ganado más veces la Copa de Europa que la Copa del Rey.

Tu fijate lo que le importa al Real Madrid la Copa del Rey como para tener semejante estadística en 55 años.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Jul 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> florentino raja de que los jugadores son unos subnormales y unos tarados( con razon), pero el por compadrear y dejarse grabar por un hijo de puta como abellan, que se le ve venir a cien kilometros, demuestra que es mas subnormal que todos ellos



Necesitamos que hable de la HOMOSEXUALIDAC de alguno, tenemos que ir ya alcanzando cotas míticas. Algo rompedor de verdad, que cambie la historia. Para que se filtre un audio hablando de que Ramos es un cani con un CI de 70, mejor que no se filtre nada.


----------



## Roedr (17 Jul 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Necesitamos que hable de la HOMOSEXUALIDAC de alguno, tenemos que ir ya alcanzando cotas míticas. Algo rompedor de verdad, que cambie la historia. Para que se filtre un audio hablando de que Ramos es un cani con un CI de 70, mejor que no se filtre nada.



pues sí, para ser conversaciones privadas Floren está muy comedido. Imaginaos si llega a hacer algún comentario homófobo o misógino, ahora mismo ya no sería presidente del Madrid.


----------



## Manero (17 Jul 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> algunos cuando habláis de Floren y sus negocios paracéis haber descendido del Cielo, donde habitan los Querubines, a la Tierra y sorprenderos porque el fútbol sea un negocio y no un deporte. A ver, en el palco del Bernabéu, como en el del Barcelona, como el del Numancia, como el de la Ponferradina, etc., se usan para hacer negocios y mover influencias, porque el fútbol es ante todo un puñetero negocio y puñetera política y propaganda.



No intentes expandir la mierda a todos, porque del total de chanchullos políticos y negocios que se realizan en los palcos de España el 95% se hacen en el del Bernabéu. Ningún otro presidente nacional puede provocar terremotos y ser indemnizado por ello. O construir autopistas de peaje que todos los estudios ya preveían que no tendrían apenas uso ya que van paralelas a autovias gratuitas, y cuando por supuesto no tienen tráfico y quiebran ser indemnizado por el Estado también por ello, ya que concesionaria y constructora pertenecen al mismo propietario. Doble negocio, el de la construcción y el del rescate.

Cuando veas la cantidad de ministros y grandes empresarios que se ven en el palco del Bernabéu en el resto de palcos me avisas.


----------



## Glokta (17 Jul 2021)

El de Ozil es unas putas risas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Es que yo no creo que un presidente deba ser el que fiche, sino el que de el visto bueno a los fichajes. Y en el Madrid da la sensacion de que tanto jugadores como entrenadores se fichan unica y exclusivamente en funcion del estado de humor y del capricho de Florentino.
> 
> Oiga, que llevamos sin un delantero centro desde la epoca de Van Nistelrooy. Y todo porque nadie se atreve a decirle a Florentino que Benzema no es un 9 ni lo sera nunca. Y asi pasa con todo. Ahora se le metera en la cabeza que con Mbappe se arreglara todo, y como no sea asi, la culpa sera de todo el mundo menos de el.
> 
> ...




Claro hombre, en vez de fichar a estrellas mundiales ponemos a mijatovic de director deportivo otra vez y que vuelva a fichar a drenthe y van der var, porque Lorenzo Sanz no hacía el los fichajes verdad???, Y Mendoza era famoso también por no fichar lo que él quería verdad????.

Cómo vas a hacer un proyecto entorno a un entrenador que la mitad durán cómo mucho dos años, y luego te tienes que comer los jugadores si no los quiere el siguiente.


----------



## Tubiegah (17 Jul 2021)

Mijatovic también fichó a van nistelrooy, heinze, cannavaro, Pepe, Robben, Marcelo, Higuaín y al gran Santiago Hernán Villafañe.
Grande pedja


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (17 Jul 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> algunos cuando habláis de Floren y sus negocios paracéis haber descendido del Cielo, donde habitan los Querubines, a la Tierra y sorprenderos porque el fútbol sea un negocio y no un deporte. A ver, en el palco del Bernabéu, como en el del Barcelona, como el del Numancia, como el de la Ponferradina, etc., se usan para hacer negocios y mover influencias, porque el fútbol es ante todo un puñetero negocio y puñetera política y propaganda.





Manero dijo:


> No intentes expandir la mierda a todos, porque del total de chanchullos políticos y negocios que se realizan en los palcos de España el 95% se hacen en el del Bernabéu. Ningún otro presidente nacional puede provocar terremotos y ser indemnizado por ello. O construir autopistas de peaje que todos los estudios ya preveían que no tendrían apenas uso ya que van paralelas a autovias gratuitas, y cuando por supuesto no tienen tráfico y quiebran ser indemnizado por el Estado también por ello, ya que concesionaria y constructora pertenecen al mismo propietario. Doble negocio, el de la construcción y el del rescate.
> 
> Cuando veas la cantidad de ministros y grandes empresarios que se ven en el palco del Bernabéu en el resto de palcos me avisas.



"... aquel que esté libre de pecado que tire la primera piedra"

Los Mossos detienen a Josep Maria Bartomeu, expresidente del Barça

Detenido el expresidente del Barça Sandro Rosell por blanqueo

O dicho de otro modo: "... mierda hay para/ de todos"


----------



## DRIDMA (17 Jul 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> "... aquel que esté libre de pecado que tire la primera piedra"
> 
> Los Mossos detienen a Josep Maria Bartomeu, expresidente del Barça
> 
> ...



Y Núñez también.


----------



## The number of de beast (17 Jul 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> pues sí, para ser conversaciones privadas Floren está muy comedido. Imaginaos si llega a hacer algún comentario homófobo o misógino, ahora mismo ya no sería presidente del Madrid.



¿Es que ya se han acabado los audios? No descartemos nada todavía......

Las conversaciones privadas con periodistas no existen, ni el tito Floren es tonto. Cuando se raja en privado con un periodista delante -como el "off the record"- es porque quieres que todo el mundo se entere de lo que tienes que decir, bien por que se extienda vía rumores y comentarios en el mundillo, o revelándolo directamente, pero eso sí, esperando que el que lo difunda emplee el típico "me han dicho mis fuentes", por supuesto sin decir cuales son esas fuentes.......que no es lo mismo que poner el nombre de alguien y a continuación lo que ha dicho. 

Y además pocos pueden imaginar que el que suelta todo tipo de insultos y desprecios es el mismo que finge en público tener otro talante muy diferente al que muestran los audios.


----------



## juantxxxo (17 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Claro hombre, en vez de fichar a estrellas mundiales ponemos a mijatovic de director deportivo otra vez y que vuelva a fichar a drenthe y van der var, porque Lorenzo Sanz no hacía el los fichajes verdad???, Y Mendoza era famoso también por no fichar lo que él quería verdad????.



Drenthe es jugador para un equipo menor (modo floren offf) y se le da mejor rapear (no lo digo en broma).

Respecto a los holandeses....... Van de Vaart o Sneijder eran buenos jugadores y llegaron a madrid emparejados y muy felices ellos, pero (modo floren on) fue llegar aquí y se descentraron. 

En el caso de Sneijder, Sylvie causó furor en su momento, pero al tío se le fue la pinza y al otro más de lo mismo. Igual podríamos llamarlo *"Síndrome Madrileño"* o algo asín.


----------



## artemis (17 Jul 2021)

Manero dijo:


> No intentes expandir la mierda a todos, porque del total de chanchullos políticos y negocios que se realizan en los palcos de España el 95% se hacen en el del Bernabéu. Ningún otro presidente nacional puede provocar terremotos y ser indemnizado por ello. O construir autopistas de peaje que todos los estudios ya preveían que no tendrían apenas uso ya que van paralelas a autovias gratuitas, y cuando por supuesto no tienen tráfico y quiebran ser indemnizado por el Estado también por ello, ya que concesionaria y constructora pertenecen al mismo propietario. Doble negocio, el de la construcción y el del rescate.
> 
> Cuando veas la cantidad de ministros y grandes empresarios que se ven en el palco del Bernabéu en el resto de palcos me avisas.



Yo me se de un presidente actual que le dijo a una chica que cuando cumpliera 18 años le llamase..


----------



## Roedr (17 Jul 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Mijatovic también fichó a van nistelrooy, heinze, cannavaro, Pepe, Robben, Marcelo, Higuaín y al gran Santiago Hernán Villafañe.
> Grande pedja



Sí, eso hay que reconocerlo, Mijatovic mostró tener buen ojo con Marcelo e Higuaín. No me importaría que siguiera en el Madrid.


----------



## JimTonic (17 Jul 2021)

Normalmente los audios suelen ir de menos a más me espero siguiente semana jugosa


----------



## filets (17 Jul 2021)




----------



## Manero (17 Jul 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> "... aquel que esté libre de pecado que tire la primera piedra"
> 
> Los Mossos detienen a Josep Maria Bartomeu, expresidente del Barça
> 
> ...



Eso son cosas diferentes de las que comentaba, yo hablo de utilizar el club para hacer negocios personales y Bartomeu lo que hizo fué utilizar dinero del club para atacar a toda su disidencia, lo que incluso puede ser un delito y los propios socios ya se encargaron de echarlo tras eso. Y aún más mierda saldrá en la auditoria por lo que espero que acabe entre rejas.

En el caso de Florentino y sus directivos no hacen nada ilegal ni digo que deban irse, aunque aprovecharse de su club para sus propios negocios es al menos poco ético. Y repito los negocios que se pueden hacer en el Bernabeu están a años luz de los que se puedan hacer en cualquier otro club. Pero si al madrismo le parece bien y lo aprueba poco más queda por decir.



artemis dijo:


> Yo me se de un presidente actual que le dijo a una chica que cuando cumpliera 18 años le llamase..



Si te gustasen las mujeres y no los menas tu mismo podrías decir también frases así.

Pero es curioso el caso de Laporta, debe de ser de las pocas ocasiones en la historia del fútbol en que un presidente folla más que sus jugadores.

No recuerdo que Pujol o Artur Mas dieran indemnizaciones de miles de millones de euros de la Generalitat a los negocios particulares de Núñez o Gaspart, en cambio si que he visto como los ministros y presidentes habituales del palco del Bernabéu indemnizaban a las empresas de Florentino con 4.000 millones de Euros por el rescate de las radiales o 1.500 millones por el fiasco del almacén de gas del Castor. Que no es ilegal repito, pero cansa ver como Florentino puede hacer negocios con las cartas marcadas mientras los demás no.

Y precisamente porque los demás presidentes no tienen las cartas marcadas para poder hacer negocios, se dedican como Bartomeu a robar dinero de su propio club ya que no lo puede consguir de ningún ministro. Porque los negocios que se hacen en el palco del Bernabéu no se pueden hacer en ningún otro, y si no te gusta la cifra del 95% puedes poner la que prefieras.


----------



## Glokta (17 Jul 2021)

Florentino en sus dos periodos monto dos equipazos, el Madrid de los galácticos y el Madrid 4 veces campeón de Europa en 5 años. El primero se vino abajo cuando se echaron los buenos actores secundarios como Hierro, Makelele, Mcmanaman o Morientes para sustituirlos por canteranos o parches de dudosa calidad. Y el segundo, que ha estado mejor armado aprendiendo de errores del pasado (los fichajes de Khedira, Ozil y Di Maria fueron acertidisimos asi como Modric y Kroos posteriormente), pues ha cumplido ciclo generacional

Ahora tiene que montar un tercer equipo pero entre jeques y la obra del Nuevo Bernabeu el poder adquisitivo que tiene el Madrid es muy limitado. Pero claro el Nuevo Bernabéu no va a ser lo mismo estrenarlo con un Mbappe/Haaland que con Rodrigo/Vinicius, eso Florentino lo sabe pero la realidad es la que es


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Jul 2021)

Acabo de realizar un trabajo periodístico de extremada complejidad, de mi para vosotros:






__





La "modelo" de Ozil.


Aquí la vemos desfilando en la pasarela Cibeles...bueno en realidad está haciendo un striptease en un programa de la tercera edad en Italia.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## The number of de beast (17 Jul 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Real Madrid, desde 1956, ha ganado más veces la Copa de Europa que la Copa del Rey.
> 
> Tu fijate lo que le importa al Real Madrid la Copa del Rey como para tener semejante estadística en 55 años.



Puede ser, pero yo no les veo muy despreocupados y pasotas, y con el equipo lleno de suplentes y juveniles para cumplir el trámite de presntarse al menos en esa copa del campechano que tan poco les interesa según tú en esta semifinal del 2006....... 



PD. Ese año se fue a su casa el titi Floren, no se sabe muy bien por qué.....

PD 2. Zidane ya chupaba banquillo en algunos partidos. Luego dicen que perdonó algún año de contrato como si fuera un detalle por su parte.


----------



## Sanctis (17 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Es que yo no creo que un presidente deba ser el que fiche, sino el que de el visto bueno a los fichajes. Y en el Madrid da la sensacion de que tanto jugadores como entrenadores se fichan unica y exclusivamente en funcion del estado de humor y del capricho de Florentino.
> 
> Oiga, que llevamos sin un delantero centro desde la epoca de Van Nistelrooy. Y todo porque nadie se atreve a decirle a Florentino que Benzema no es un 9 ni lo sera nunca. Y asi pasa con todo. Ahora se le metera en la cabeza que con Mbappe se arreglara todo, y como no sea asi, la culpa sera de todo el mundo menos de el.
> 
> ...



En serio os comeis el cuento chino del director deportivo?

La figura de director técnico es un invento de hace 20 años hecho para colocar a ex futbolistas con el fin de que chupen del bote.

En la época de Núñez o Mendoza fichaba el Presidente y/o el entrenador.

Ahora no creíais que no es distinto.

Florentino ha fichado. Laporta ha fichado. Calderón ha fichado. Sandro Rosell ha fichado.

También Mou ha fichado, y Guardiola, y todos.

Los Mijatovic o los Abidal de turno en no pocas ocasiones no son otra cosa que marionetas e imagen.

Lo mismo que el Buitre en los 20 años que lleva en el Real Madrid. Qué hace? Nada. Cobrar, figurar, porque es una figura que se ha vendido bien entre la afición. Qué hace exactamente el botijo de la mesa de vuestra sala de estar? Nada. Dar una imagen.


----------



## Fiodor (17 Jul 2021)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Drenthe es jugador para un equipo menor (modo floren offf) y se le da mejor rapear (no lo digo en broma).
> 
> Respecto a los holandeses....... Van de Vaart o Sneijder eran buenos jugadores y llegaron a madrid emparejados y muy felices ellos, pero (modo floren on) fue llegar aquí y se descentraron.
> 
> En el caso de Sneijder, Sylvie causó furor en su momento, pero al tío se le fue la pinza y al otro más de lo mismo. Igual podríamos llamarlo *"Síndrome Madrileño"* o algo asín.



La noche de Madrid es una locura, y con 20 años y forrado de pasta, pues imagínate... Lo meritorio son los jugadores que se abstraen de todo eso...


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Jul 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> En serio os comeis el cuento chino del director deportivo?
> 
> La figura de director técnico es un invento de hace 20 años hecho para colocar a ex futbolistas con el fin de que chupen del bote.
> 
> ...



Pero vamos a ver, para que se trajo a Valdano entonces Florentino, tanto en su primera epoca como en su segunda. Otra cosa es que Valdano como director deportivo fuese una mierda espichada en un palo, y Florentino ya decidio a partir de entonces echarse al monte, y colocar a un palmero como Jose Angel Sanchez para hacerle de mayordomo oficial.

Si, es cierto que todos los presidentes han fichado y seguiran fichando, pero cuando el presidente de turno no tiene ni pajolera idea de futbol, y no sabria distinguir a un delantero centro de un perro salchicha, lo mas sensato seria rodearse de gente que sepa algo mas que hacerle reverencias a su paso.

Este es el staff deportivo del Madrid, ¿le parece serio?:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Claro hombre, en vez de fichar a estrellas mundiales ponemos a mijatovic de director deportivo otra vez y que vuelva a fichar a drenthe y van der var, porque Lorenzo Sanz no hacía el los fichajes verdad???, Y Mendoza era famoso también por no fichar lo que él quería verdad????.
> 
> Cómo vas a hacer un proyecto entorno a un entrenador que la mitad durán cómo mucho dos años, y luego te tienes que comer los jugadores si no los quiere el siguiente.



Mendoza y Sanz, con muchos menos recursos economicos que Florentino, y sin pelotazos inmobiliarios de por medio, llegaron a crear equipos que todavia se mantienen en el recuerdo de muchos aficionados y simpatizantes del Madrid, como fueron la gloriosa quinta del buitre, o aquel equipo liderado por Raul y Mijatovic que rompio con decadas de sequia en la copa de Europa.


----------



## Sanctis (17 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, para que se trajo a Valdano entonces Florentino, tanto en su primera epoca como en su segunda. Otra cosa es que Valdano como director deportivo fuese una mierda espichada en un palo, y Florentino ya decidio a partir de entonces echarse al monte, y colocar a un palmero como Jose Angel Sanchez para hacerle de mayordomo oficial.
> 
> Si, es cierto que todos los presidentes han fichado y seguiran fichando, pero cuando el presidente de turno no tiene ni pajolera idea de futbol, y no sabria distinguir a un delantero centro de un perro salchicha, lo mas sensato seria rodearse de gente que sepa algo mas que hacerle reverencias a su paso.
> 
> Este es el staff deportivo del Madrid, ¿le parece serio?:



Si es que me pones otro ejemplo palmario de lo que estamos hablando.

Valdano posee el mito de que es un tío muy listo y habla bien y bla bla (sea cierto o no, pero el mito borrego es ese), y eso, imagen, y esa imagen es la que hace que Flo le pague para sacarlo por la tele asociado al club.

Pero tú te crees que si a Florentino se le pone en los huevos fichar a Mbappe y Valdano le dice que no lo haga porque esto y lo otro, Florentino le hará caso? No hombre no. Pensará "que te calles la boca, plasta", y fichará a Mbappe.

Ya deberías saber cómo funciona Flo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Jul 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo creo que es al revés. Los fichajes caros han de ser decisiones del presidente por la inversión económica y estratégica que está en juego. Aparte, que cualquier sabe quienes son los mejores del mundo.
> 
> Ligas consecutivas. Sabes de sobra que con arbitrajes normales el Madrid habría ganado muchas más ligas. Por ejemplo, la liga anterior se hubiera ganado si no hubiera sido por un par de escandalazos. Es inmensamente más difícil ganar una Champions que una liga, y en términos relativos casi nos ha ido mejor en Champions. La razón básica es que en Champions los arbitrajes son más neutrales.



Deje de ver tanto Real Madrid TV, coño, que ahi la libertad y la pluralidad brillan por su ausencia. Quejarse de los arbitrajes es indigno en un aficionado de cualquier equipo grande.

Pero aprovechare para comentar otra cosa. Yo pienso que la liga desde que se clasifican los cuatro primeros para jugar la champions, ya no le interesa a nadie, al menos a mi me la trae bastante floja. Y la champions no se puede comparar con aquellos tiempos en que era la autentica copa de Europa y para ganarla, habia que ser tambien campeon de liga. Resulta absurdo que un equipo pueda ser considerado el mejor de Europa sin haberlo sido en su propio pais.

Y de ser asi, por ejemplo el Madrid no hubiese podido ganar ni la decima ni la undecima, e incluso ni tan siquiera la duodecima, aunque en este caso era ya el vigente campeon.

En resumen, deberia volver a recuperarse la antigua copa de Europa, cuando solo la disputaban los campeones de liga y si acaso el vigente campeon, pero eso de que juegue los segundos, terceros o incluso cuartos, ha convertido la competicion en una verbena, que a su vez va perdiendo interes a pasos agigantados.

Por eso en lo que si estaria de acuerdo con Florentino es en lo de la Superliga, porque al menos seria una competicion mas logica de lo que hay ahora.

Pero claro, para ganar ligas, que son competiciones largas, y con muchos partidos, hay que saber planificar bien las temporadas, y no recurrir permanentemente a la improvisacion.

Antes las plantillas estaban ya mas o menos perfiladas antes del comienzo de la pretemporada, y se disputaban torneos de verano y tal. Ahora todo se deja para el ultimo momento, y se comienza a competir sin apenas rodaje, y luego pasa lo que pasa.

Asi que una de dos, o Superliga, o recuperar la antigua copa de Europa, donde se jugaban menos partidos pero eran todos decisivos, sin tanta ligilla de grupitos de mierda, o contra rivales que no han hecho verdaderos meritos para aspirar a ser campeones de Europa.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Jul 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Como si eso le importara algo a este pájaro.  También iba de político con la UCD -el franquismo blanqueado con traje y corbata- y sus mejores pelotazos los ha pegado con el PP, pero al mismo tiempo se come la boca con Ferreras, la Sexta y compañía...... Para él solo son negocios e intereses, no hay nada personal.......



A mi Florentino ya me parecia un tipo bastante soberbio y prepotente, pero desde esto de los audios, ya le veo tambien como un cinico y un hipocrita de campeonato. Esa sonrisilla forzada y cargada de falsedad tan caracteristica suya, y su manera cada vez mas personalista y totalitaria de manejar el club.

A partir de ahora, espero que al menos tenga un poquito de verguenza torera y se abstenga de soltar esos discursitos tan solemnes en las presentaciones o despedidas de jugadores y tal. Porque esta claro que se ha creido que todo el mundo es gilipollas menos el.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Jul 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> 5 ligas y 2 copas del Rey en 18 años es francamente ridículo para un equipo como el real Madrid. Y mientras el Barsa se ha puesto las botas en ese aspecto. Deportivamente es un fracaso fichar figuras para vender camisetas.



Es que si lo pensamos friamente, los cinco partidos de las cinco finales de champions, ha sido la diferencia fundamental entre endiosar a Florentino, o calificarlo de una autentica estafa deportiva para el Madrid. Y todo a raiz de fichar a un tipo como Figo, que acepto firmar porque creia que Florentino nunca iba a ganar, y de la venta de los terrenos de la antigua ciudad deportiva.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Jul 2021)

Para mi el gran acierto de Florentino ha sido entender que nadie es indispensable en un equipo de la grandeza historica del Madrid, pero lo que le falta todavia por entender, es que eso tambien va por el.


----------



## qbit (17 Jul 2021)

La gente no es gilipollas y entiende:

* Abellán es un despreciable traidor.
* El Confidencial más o menos lo mismo, mostrando una evidente mala intención, pues sólo sacan las grabaciones en las que Floren insulta y no aquellas en las que sin duda habrá elogiado a los futbolistas por los partidazos y títulos conseguidos, quedando en evidencia su doble rasero. Un documento realmente periodístico e informativo habría sido grabaciones en las que pudiéramos oir a Floren elogiar también a los futbolistas y entrenadores y no sólo los insultos, pero eso le volvería ya demasiado terrenal y despertaría más simpatías.
* Además, en un periodo de tiempo muy amplio, de muchos años, como del 2006 al 2012, sólo han podido sacar unos pocos minutos de insultos, lo cual es una densidad de insultos/año bajísima. Cualquier aficionado medio se caga y elogia a los futbolistas del equipo varias horas cada año de media seguramente.

Lo que sí es cierto es que ahora ya Floren no va a poder hablar de señorío ni nada de eso porque sería una risión. También ha quedado mal con gente como Mourinho y otros, si es que se llevaba bien con ellos, salvo que Mourinho y cía. entiendan lo que he escrito antes y no lo den importancia.


----------



## qbit (17 Jul 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> 5 ligas y 2 copas del Rey en 18 años es francamente ridículo para un equipo como el real Madrid. Y mientras el Barsa se ha puesto las botas en ese aspecto. Deportivamente es un fracaso fichar figuras para vender camisetas.



Tu mala intención sí que es ridícula, culerdo.

El Farsa es el equipo del régimen. ¿No ves cómo indultan a los cabecillas separatistas? Pues al Farsa le besan el culo directamente. Por eso el Madrid triunfa donde puede, donde el régimen no le persigue, que es en Europa, y como salga la Superliga adelante nos olvidamos de paletos insultando al Madrid porque se lo ordena la telebasura y el Marca, por todos los campos de España.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Jul 2021)

qbit dijo:


> La gente no es gilipollas y entiende:
> 
> * Abellán es un despreciable traidor.
> * El Confidencial más o menos lo mismo, mostrando una evidente mala intención, pues sólo sacan las grabaciones en las que Floren insulta y no aquellas en las que sin duda habrá elogiado a los futbolistas por los partidazos y títulos conseguidos, quedando en evidencia su doble rasero. Un documento realmente periodístico e informativo habría sido grabaciones en las que pudiéramos oir a Floren elogiar también a los futbolistas y entrenadores y no sólo los insultos, pero eso le volvería ya demasiado terrenal y despertaría más simpatías.
> ...



Lo que demuestran los audios, es que la unica razon por la que Florentino repesco a Raul y Casillas, es por remordimientos de conciencia.

Esperemos que al menos no salga ningun audio contra Ancelotti.


----------



## qbit (17 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Lo que demuestran los audios, es que la unica razon por la que Florentino repesco a Raul y Casillas, es por remordimientos de conciencia.
> 
> Esperemos que al menos no salga ningun audio contra Ancelotti.



Los ha repescado no por eso, sino porque Florentino, como empresario que es, entiende el valor de la imagen de marca, y que un club con ex-futbolistas importantes tiene más valor inmaterial (que se traduce en material) que si no tuviera esos futbolistas. Por eso puso a Di Stéfano de presidente de honor, Zidane de entrenador (que además ha ganado un porrón de títulos), y ahora mete a Raúl y Casillas.

Espero que sepas o intuyas qué es eso de la imagen de marca porque no lo voy a explicar.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Jul 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Los ha repescado no por eso, sino porque Florentino, como empresario que es, entiende el valor de la imagen de marca, y que un club con ex-futbolistas importantes tiene más valor inmaterial (que se traduce en material) que si no tuviera esos futbolistas. Por eso puso a Di Stéfano de presidente de honor, Zidane de entrenador (que además ha ganado un porrón de títulos), y ahora mete a Raúl y Casillas.
> 
> Espero que sepas o intuyas qué es eso de la imagen de marca porque no lo voy a explicar.



Lleva usted razon, Florentino esta dando una imagen que te cagas.


----------



## NRW_Observer (17 Jul 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> 5 ligas y 2 copas del Rey en 18 años es francamente ridículo para un equipo como el real Madrid. Y mientras el Barsa se ha puesto las botas en ese aspecto. Deportivamente es un fracaso fichar figuras para vender camisetas.



Es que el Madrid ha ganado 4 champions en 5 años, espabilado. Y eso en la era de la RATA HORMONADA. La tienes dentro de cojones.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## qbit (17 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Lleva usted razon, Florentino esta dando una imagen que te cagas.



Los audios son posteriores a su largo historial de meter a figuras emblemáticas del club en el organigrama. (*) Los que sois antimadridistas le aborreceríais igual aunque los audios fueran sólo elogios a todo el mundo, y la gente neutral que no sea idiota entiende la mala intención de sacar sólo los audios malos.

En cualquier caso, la mala imagen que dé Floren por los audios es una cosa. El club tiene mejor imagen de marca teniendo a históricos en el club. Otra cosa es que valgan para los cargos que ocupen, o que si no valen, no puedan perjudicar al club.

(*) Otros motivos para meterlos en el club que se me han olvidado son:

* Un candidato a presidente del club lo tiene más difícil porque Floren asocia su imagen con Zidane, Raúl y Casillas teniéndolos en el equipo.
* Como escudo. Habitualmente, el entrenador es el escudo del presidente, y antes de que caiga el presidente cae el entrenador.


----------



## Chispeante (17 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Mendoza y Sanz, con muchos menos recursos economicos que Florentino, y sin pelotazos inmobiliarios de por medio, llegaron a crear equipos que todavia se mantienen en el recuerdo de muchos aficionados y simpatizantes del Madrid, como fueron la gloriosa quinta del buitre, o aquel equipo liderado por Raul y Mijatovic que rompio con decadas de sequia en la copa de Europa.



No hay que olvidar que Lorenzo Sanz (Q.E.P.) ganó como presidente el Madrid dos copazas de Europa de una trascendencia histórica vital. Y que Mendoza (Q.E.P. ), que animaba el cotarro que daba gusto, a la cara, no como Florentino, se llevó varias Ligas, y no ganó una Orejona por culpa de aquella eliminatoria infame contra el PSV. 

Como gestores puede que tuvieran más sombras luces, pero en lo deportivo lo hicieron razonablemte bien. Y no hay que olvidar que la remodelación que se hace en los 90 por Lamela, no se si con Mendoza o Sanz, estética y arquitectónicamente supera ampliamente al Nuevo Bernabeu.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Jul 2021)

Chispeante dijo:


> No hay que olvidar que Lorenzo Sanz (Q.E.P.) ganó como presidente el Madrid dos copazas de Europa de una trascendencia histórica vital. Y que Mendoza (Q.E.P. ), que animaba el cotarro que daba gusto, a la cara, no como Florentino, se llevó varias Ligas, y no ganó una Orejona por culpa de aquella eliminatoria infame contra el PSV.
> 
> Como gestores puede que tuvieran más sombras luces, pero en lo deportivo lo hicieron razonablemte bien. Y no hay que olvidar que la remodelación que se hace en los 90 por Lamela, no se si con Mendoza o Sanz, estética y arquitectónicamente supera ampliamente al Nuevo Bernabeu.



Y ademas tanto en la epoca de Mendoza como de Sanz, se vio en lineas generales mejor futbol y con plantillas mas modestas. En la epoca de Florentino, hubo momentos de los galacticos, y luego tambien se vieron otros con Ancelotti, pero la mayor parte del tiempo, el Madrid ha dejado futbolisticamente hablando bastante que desear.

A pesar de las tres champions con Zidane, partidos realmente destacables del Madrid, se podrian contar con los dedos.


----------



## The number of de beast (17 Jul 2021)

NRW_Observer dijo:


> Es que el Madrid ha ganado 4 champions en 5 años, espabilado. Y eso en la era de la RATA HORMONADA. La tienes dentro de cojones.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Exacto, 4 champions, y todas ellas teniendo en el equipo al subnormal, imbécil y loco -Según el tito Flo, que no lo digo yo - que apalabró un año antes Calderón con el MU su traspaso, conocido como CR7.

Que lleven 0 de 3 desde que el imbécil portugués -Florentino dixit - se fue a la Juve, supongo que es una mera coincidencia temporal, y nada más.....


----------



## Manero (18 Jul 2021)

Te pones a mezclar tantos temas que acabas por no decir nada coherente. Que tendrá que ver Zapatero, el Madrid fascista, Franco, la caverna o el 3% catalán con lo que yo decía.

Pero que repito lo que he dicho a algún otro forero, si te parece bien que Florentino, sus directivos, empresarios varios y políticos de todos los colores y paises hagan sus negocios y se enrriquezcan aprovechando el nombre del Real Madrid, pues adelante. Es vuestro club y como si lo queréis convertir en una casa de putas gratis para todos sus socios.


----------



## seven up (18 Jul 2021)

Fijo que en el hipotético e improbable caso de que existieran cintas sobre el último año, ZZ, Isco, Ramos, Marcelo, Hazard, Asensio o Bale no saldrían muy bien parados, no creo que se diferenciaban mucho de las críticas vertidas en este foro.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (18 Jul 2021)

Menuda tabarra que dan com el tema The number, el Ciudadano 0 y Manero...

Creen que hay sangre o pretenden hacer sangre y aún no se han dado cuenta que a un amplio porcentaje del madridismo nos la suda.

De hecho, tengo la sensación que esto de los audios se está enfocando de muy distinta manera según seas aficionado de uno u otro club:

Madridistas- Se descojonan y les importa una chufa que Florentino largue de ese modo, en algunos casos, su figura ha salido reforzada. Se nota tanto el ataque indiscriminado que pese a que puedan rechazar lo que dice o las formas se colocan en la defensa y refuerzo de su figura como presidente.
Encima la prensa importante no ha metido baza alimentando el ataque, así que, todos tranquilos y a hacer memes.

Atléticos- Se descojonan y se ponen dignos diciendo que sí, que Gil hablaba igual pero que Gil lo decía a la cara....

Culés-- Se les llena la boca y por donde van intentan minar, criticar , echar mierda sobre Floren y el club... nada nuevo. Hay que reconocer que les ha venido al pelo como válvula para poder aliviar toda la mierda que tienen encima con la bancarrota de su club y el lío de la masa salarial.
Ya despertarán.


----------



## The number of de beast (18 Jul 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Menuda tabarra que dan com el tema The number, el Ciudadano 0 y Manero...
> 
> Creen que hay sangre o pretenden hacer sangre y aún no se han dado cuenta que a un amplio porcentaje del madridismo nos la suda.
> 
> ...



Algunos madridistas vais más allá en la defensa de este personaje siniestro -Florentino- incluso que muchos culés justificando los 150 kilotones anuales del contrato del Messías. Y mira que eso era difícil de superar.......


----------



## Roedr (18 Jul 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Menuda tabarra que dan com el tema The number, el Ciudadano 0 y Manero...
> 
> *Creen que hay sangre o pretenden hacer sangre y aún no se han dado cuenta que a un amplio porcentaje del madridismo nos la suda.*
> 
> ...



Bueno, en mi caso me ha producido un gran alivio, satisfacción y orgullo comprobar que Floren opina lo mismo que yo en la mayoría de los temas. Se ve que su imposible falta de perspectiva por el lugar que ocupa no le impide ver el bosque. Es impresionante lo listo que es.


----------



## DRIDMA (18 Jul 2021)

La noticia loca del día: Ancelotti ha pedido el fichaje de Chiellini tras su gran Eurocopa


El Real Madrid está preparado para afrontar la venta de Raphael Varane al Manchester United. En la entidad consideran que con Militao, Nacho, Alaba y Vallejo está más que cubierta la posición de central, pero Ancelotti tiene otros planes: ha pedido el fichaje de Chiellini.




www.defensacentral.com






Está libre, tiene una ficha asumible y es muy bueno... poco que perder y bastante que ganar.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (18 Jul 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> La noticia loca del día: Ancelotti ha pedido el fichaje de Chiellini tras su gran Eurocopa
> 
> 
> El Real Madrid está preparado para afrontar la venta de Raphael Varane al Manchester United. En la entidad consideran que con Militao, Nacho, Alaba y Vallejo está más que cubierta la posición de central, pero Ancelotti tiene otros planes: ha pedido el fichaje de Chiellini.
> ...



Y para esto se deja ir a Ramos?

entiendo que será por temas extradeportivos, entonces. O supongo que Ramos habría pedido demasiado dinero. Yo es que ficharia a este, por experiencia, y me quedaría a Ramos, más que nada porqué es una bestia física, de malmeter en el vestuario lo ignoro.

A veces hay que chacer de tripas corazon si lo positivo es mayor. Tener veteranos no es malo, más en un equipo como el mandril, que tengan los huevos pelados y acepten incluso que, en ciertos momentos, las culpas vayan a ellos.


----------



## DRIDMA (18 Jul 2021)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Y para esto se deja ir a Ramos?
> 
> entiendo que será por temas extradeportivos, entonces. O supongo que Ramos habría pedido demasiado dinero. Yo es que ficharia a este, por experiencia, y me quedaría a Ramos, más que nada porqué es una bestia física, de malmeter en el vestuario lo ignoro.
> 
> A veces hay que chacer de tripas corazon si lo positivo es mayor. Tener veteranos no es malo, más en un equipo como el mandril, que tengan los huevos pelados y acepten incluso que, en ciertos momentos, las culpas vayan a ellos.



He leído que cobra 3 millones de ficha... no sé si será cierto.


----------



## filets (18 Jul 2021)

Noticion, el sinverguenza este se ha cortado el pelo
Dos años tocandose los güevos y ahora se pone en forma porque le queda un año de contrato
HdP lo dejaba en el banquillo para que no le fiche ni el Numancia


----------



## filets (18 Jul 2021)

Los audios de FLo en el fondo son tristes:
Queria cargarse a Relaño, director del AS hasta que se jubila
Queria echar a De la Morena, director de El larguero hasta que se jubiló este verano
Queria que el Marca fuera madridista y es el torino news dicho por el mismo
Queria que TVE fuera madrdista y es tan cule como TV3


----------



## Hannibal (18 Jul 2021)

Vaya, como se ha llenado el hilo de antimadridistas que piensan que los audios de Tito hacen daño al Madrid. Quitando un par de pollasviejas que piden la dimisión de Floren, todos los madridistas que conozco se ríen de las filtraciones. Una vez más, se demuestra lo adentro que la tienen con el Madrid.


----------



## Chispeante (18 Jul 2021)

Exacto, como parche el italiano puede funcionar un par de temporadas, siempre que no frene la progresión de otro central con más futuro. Pero si no mejoramos un 200% la delantera nos espera otra temporada de bostezos y tikitakas.

La defensa cumple. El centro del campo, con los veteranos y con Odegaard y Valverde aportando frescura me satisface. Pero la delantera es un dolor y la inanidad más absoluta. No aguanto otro año de Vinicius y Asensios. Prefiero que repesquen a Mayoral y cruzar los dedos.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Jul 2021)

Bueno, la FIFA está probando cosas para normas futuras y "renovar" el fútbol.

- Dos tiempos de 30 minutos. Si el balón no está en juego (faltas y fueras), el reloj se para.

- Tarjeta amarilla = 5 minutos fuera del campo.

- Cambios ilimitados.

- Saques de banda con el pie y sin necesidad de combinar con un compañero.

A mi la de la tarjeta amarilla me gusta, y la del reloj a medias. Si que me parece bien que el árbitro pueda parar el reloj (como en el rugby, si la interrupción se estima que va a ser larga), pero no que se pare por sistema siempre.

Yo dejaría los 45 minutos, parando el reloj cuando diga el árbitro, y sin tiempo añadido. Solo se sigue jugando si el balón está en juego y el equipo ataca.

El resto no me gustan. ¿Qué opináis?


----------



## barullo (18 Jul 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, la FIFA está probando cosas para normas futuras y "renovar" el fútbol.
> 
> - Dos tiempos de 30 minutos. Si el balón no está en juego (faltas y fueras), el reloj se para.
> 
> ...



Lo de parar el crono se tenía que haber instaurado como 30 años antes que el VAR en mi opinión

Si de algo se ha abusado a lo largo de décadas en fútbol ha sido de perder tiempo y sacar provecho de ello. Mucho más que del juego duro incluso.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Jul 2021)

lo de los cambios ilimitados como en baloncesto podria llegar a hacer el juego algo durillo de ver ya que permitiria una presion adelantada fuerte todo el partido,iba a ser un festival de perdidas de balon…

lo de las tarjetas amarillas mira,no suena mal,lo que es aberrante es cargarte un partido dejando a un equipo con 10.


----------



## barullo (18 Jul 2021)

filets dijo:


> Noticion, el sinverguenza este se ha cortado el pelo
> Dos años tocandose los güevos y ahora se pone en forma porque le queda un año de contrato
> HdP lo dejaba en el banquillo para que no le fiche ni el Numancia



Lo de de ponerse en forma ahora porque es un vagonetas y un golfo vale, pero lo del pelo te ha quedao de abuelo falangista más antigüo que la palangana de Pilatos no me jodas

Qué coño tendrá que ver llevar el pelo largo o corto para jugar al fútbol


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Jul 2021)

A Isco se le esta poniendo una cara de Luis Enrique 2.0 que asusta,como este año de algun modo rinda a un nivel aceptable el año que viene acaba en Barcelona,lo veo en la bola…


----------



## filets (18 Jul 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Lo de de ponerse en forma ahora porque es un vagonetas y un golfo vale, pero lo del pelo te ha quedao de abuelo falangista más antigüo que la palangana de Pilatos no me jodas
> 
> Qué coño tendrá que ver llevar el pelo largo o corto para jugar al fútbol



Es la prensa la que esta dando como noticia que se ha cortado el pelo, no yo
Yo critico que eso sea noticia





Isco es Trending Topic en España tras aparecer con su nuevo 'look' en la sesión de Valdebebas


El nombre de Isco Alarcón ha sonado mucho en lo que llevamos de pretemporada. El malagueño parece que tiene las horas contadas en el Real Madrid y el Milán estaría encantado de hac




www.marca.com


----------



## barullo (18 Jul 2021)

filets dijo:


> Es la prensa la que esta dando como noticia que se ha cortado el pelo, no yo
> Yo critico que eso sea noticia
> 
> 
> ...



¿Qué pone en el enlace? ¿que se va a Milán? ¿a qué? a hacer rotondas para el ayuntamiento seguro, porque no me creo que los del club de fútbol sean tan tolilis, como dice Flowertimo


----------



## Roedr (18 Jul 2021)

filets dijo:


> Noticion, el sinverguenza este se ha cortado el pelo
> Dos años tocandose los güevos y ahora se pone en forma porque le queda un año de contrato
> HdP lo dejaba en el banquillo para que no le fiche ni el Numancia



Me encantaría oir audios de Santiago Solari sobre el geta rojo Isco.


----------



## HDR (18 Jul 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Vaya, como se ha llenado el hilo de antimadridistas que piensan que los audios de Tito hacen daño al Madrid. Quitando un par de pollasviejas que piden la dimisión de Floren, todos los madridistas que conozco se ríen de las filtraciones. Una vez más, se demuestra lo adentro que la tienen con el Madrid.



Es que dice la puta verdad. Vamos a ver, Ronaldo era un jeta obeso, Cristiano un soberbio, Raúl en sus últimos 4-5 años una rémora, el CI de Casillas es el número π_, _Del Bosque es un alineador y un buenazo tontorrón que se deja torear, y los futbolistas en general unos caraduras sinvergüenzas que ganan 100 veces más de lo que merecen por su esfuerzo... Ojalá salieran los audios sobre Ausensio, Saes, Morri Crisma y compañía, sería un deleite.

No voy a criticar a nadie por decir la verdad, de hecho me reconforta ver que Tito Floren no está completamente institucionalizado como muestra siempre, que es una persona despierta con opiniones propias y claras.

Y como sea verdad que el Abellán ese ha intentado extorsionar al Madrid se puede generar un efecto bandera bastante fuerte de los socios con el presidente. Me parece que los de la Fifa han apuntado muy alto, van a conocer la horma de su zapato.


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Jul 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Lo de de ponerse en forma ahora porque es un vagonetas y un golfo vale, pero lo del pelo te ha quedao de abuelo falangista más antigüo que la palangana de Pilatos no me jodas
> 
> Qué coño tendrá que ver llevar el pelo largo o corto para jugar al fútbol



El pelo largo es propio de mujeres, vagos, maleantes y maricones 
Este es un peinado que inspira confianza


----------



## The number of de beast (18 Jul 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Vaya, como se ha llenado el hilo de *antimadridistas que piensan que los audios de Tito hacen daño al Madrid*. Quitando un par de pollasviejas que piden la dimisión de Floren, todos los madridistas que conozco se ríen de las filtraciones. Una vez más, se demuestra lo adentro que la tienen con el Madrid.



No te crees ni tú lo que has escrito. Y además estás muy verde y mucho más tendrás que practicar para llegarles al tobillo a los maestros de ese tipo de manipulación consistente en confundir el todo con sus intereses particulares como si fueran lo mismo, que son los nacionalistas indepes. Al único que perjudica y molesta que se difundan esos audios es al que aparece en ellos regalando toda clase de insultos a gente de la que decía cosas muy diferentes en público, es decir, al tito Floren.....


----------



## Hannibal (18 Jul 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> No te crees ni tú lo que has escrito. Y además estás muy verde y mucho más tendrás que practicar para llegarles al tobillo a los maestros de ese tipo de manipulación consistente en confundir el todo con sus intereses particulares como si fueran lo mismo, que son los nacionalistas indepes. Al único que perjudica y molesta que se difundan esos audios es al que aparece en ellos regalando toda clase de insultos a gente de la que decía cosas muy diferentes en público, es decir, al tito Floren.....



Ahora dilo sin llorar.


----------



## The number of de beast (18 Jul 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ahora dilo sin llorar.



Para llorar ya tenéis a los del chiringuito en nómina de Flo antes de la eliminatoria contra el Chelsea, diciendo que os iba a masacrar el árbitro por lo de la superliga como venganza del Ceferin.......


----------



## fachacine (18 Jul 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Chiellini: agente libre y sin ofertas
> 
> 
> El agente de Giorgio Chiellini, Davide Lippi, confirmó a Radio Radio que su cliente “espera a la Juventus”, pero que todavía “no le ha llamado nadie”.
> ...



Yo le ofrecía sin duda un año y ya veríamos el año que viene, y si eso renovarle año a año. Además viene gratis y supondría una patada en la puta boca al clan Ramos, dirían "ah osea ¿no me renuevas a mí con 35 y fichas a este que tiene 36?"...Pues sí hijoputa, porque este con su edad acepta un contrato de un año


----------



## Walter Sobchak (18 Jul 2021)

No me convence el fichaje de Chiellini, me temo que puede pasar como con Cannavaro.


----------



## fachacine (18 Jul 2021)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Están todos los audios en algún sitio? Ayer estuve descargando varios desperdigados en Twitter y era un rollo.



Lleva toda la semana El Confidencial filtrando los audios en varias entregas pero para sus clientes de pago y dado que el resto de medios los han puesto gratis hoy domingo han decidido publicar en abierto un artículo recopilatorio
Florentino enfurecido: "Son unos hijos de puta". Todos los audios del presidente


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (18 Jul 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Los audios son posteriores a su largo historial de meter a figuras emblemáticas del club en el organigrama. (*)* Los que sois antimadridistas* le aborreceríais igual aunque los audios fueran sólo elogios a todo el mundo, y la gente neutral que no sea idiota entiende la mala intención de sacar sólo los audios malos.
> 
> En cualquier caso, la mala imagen que dé Floren por los audios es una cosa. El club tiene mejor imagen de marca teniendo a históricos en el club. Otra cosa es que valgan para los cargos que ocupen, o que si no valen, no puedan perjudicar al club.
> 
> ...



Yo no soy antimadridista, me hice del Madrid con la quinta del buitre, disfrutando de aquellos partidos epicos. Lo que no soy es un palmero ni un fanatico adorador del ser superior.


----------



## Hermericus (18 Jul 2021)

No quiero a Mbappe en el Madrid

Ademas no me convence , seria un fracaso.

La verdad, en la actualidad no hay cracks ni medio cracks en el futbol actual, esta en una decadencia brutal, despues de la era gloriosa CR7-Messi.

La era Mamadou destruirá el futbol.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (18 Jul 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Menuda tabarra que dan com el tema The number, el Ciudadano 0 y Manero...
> 
> Creen que hay sangre o pretenden hacer sangre y aún no se han dado cuenta que a un amplio porcentaje del madridismo nos la suda.
> 
> ...



A mi me gustaria que el presidente del Madrid supiese de futbol algo mas que cualquier aficionado normal y corriente, pero sobre todo, que demostrase estar siempre a la altura del cargo, tanto en publico como en privado.

Para mi lo importante no es tanto lo que dice, en lo que puedo incluso llegar a coincidir en bastantes cosas, sino en como lo dice, con el desprecio, la suficiencia y la prepotencia con que lo manifiesta. Lo cual indica que para triunfar en el Madrid, la condicion mas importante por encima de todas, no esta en la valia futbolistica y personal, sino basicamente en lo mejor o peor que le puedas caer en gracia al ser superior.

¿Hubiese jugado tantas temporadas Benzema como delantero centro titular en el Madrid de no ser el protegido de Florentino? ¿Que meritos hizo Zidane como entrenador, o que conocimientos demostro para llegar a ser el entrenador del Madrid, que le hiciesen mejor que Del Bosque, o ya puestos, que Michel o el propio Raul?

Pero lo mas grave y detestable de todo, es su afan por evitar el pensamiento critico dentro del madridismo, y ya no digamos de la propia autocritica, tratando de colocar o quitar de los medios de comunicacion deportivos, a los que le fuesen mas o menos afines. Eso demuestra cual es su verdadero talante, el de un tipo que se cree estar por encima del bien y del mal.

Economicamente refloto al Madrid gracias a un pelotazo, impone avales multimillonarios para asegurarse la total falta de oposicion dentro del club, y deportivamente su lista de errores y malas decisiones, es cuando menos equiparable a la de aciertos. Nunca ha logrado ganar dos ligas seguidas, y en cuanto a las copas de Europa, la novena con el "zoquete", al que largaria al año siguiente a pesar de haber ganado la liga, para traerse a Queiroz, y dar lugar a la peor etapa reciente del Madrid, con sucesivos cambios de entrenador y perdida total de control del vestuario hasta su dimision.

Y tras su regreso, tres ligas en las ultimas doce temporadas. En cuanto a las copas de Europa, la decima de milagro, la undecima por los pelos, y despues de la duodecima y la decimotercera, se le va su Zidane de sus entretelas, y como no tiene ni puta idea de a quien buscar de sustituto, va y le hace caso a Ramos y se trae a Lopetegui, montando un follon con Rubiales para echarlo a los pocos meses. Regreso de Zidane tras las suplicas de Florentino, y finalmente carta de despedida de este dandole un poco de su propia medicina.

Cuando recuerdo los tiempos de Mendoza y de Sanz, pienso que fueron presidentes que tuvieron sus exitos y sus fracasos, pero en ningun caso dejaron esa sensacion que transmite Florentino de que el es el Madrid, y el Madrid no podria existir sin el.

¿Hubiese ganado cinco ligas seguidas Florentino confiando en una quinta de canteranos? Lo dudo mucho. ¿Habria logrado conformar un equipo competitivo sin pegar antes el pelotazo inmobiliario? Tambien lo dudo.

No se le pueden negar sus logros a Florentino, 5 champions, un club economicamente saneado, y una gran remodelacion del estadio, que como legado, le haran pasar a la historia sin lugar a dudas como un gran presidente blanco.

Pero ademas de sus luces, tambien ha tenido sus sombras, y aunque el sea totalmente incapaz de hacer autocritica ni por supuesto de asumirlas, me pareceria un error por parte de la aficion endiosarlo, porque seria algo parecido a lo que le sucede con Messi al barcelonismo.


----------



## Glokta (18 Jul 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Yo le ofrecía sin duda un año y ya veríamos el año que viene, y si eso renovarle año a año. Además viene gratis y supondría una patada en la puta boca al clan Ramos, dirían "ah osea ¿no me renuevas a mí con 35 y fichas a este que tiene 36?"...Pues sí hijoputa, porque este con su edad acepta un contrato de un año



si viene con una ficha baja quizás.... desde Mou con Carvahlo o Essien no ha sido mucho Floren de fichar a viejos aunque vinieran gratis


----------



## Roedr (18 Jul 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> No me convence el fichaje de Chiellini, me temo que puede pasar como con Cannavaro.



Bueno, pero sería para ser suplente con Nacho. No es lo mismo que si viniera para titular. Seguro que va mejor que Vallejo.


----------



## Roedr (18 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> *A mi me gustaria que el presidente del Madrid supiese de futbol algo mas que cualquier aficionado normal y corriente, pero sobre todo, que demostrase estar siempre a la altura del cargo, tanto en publico como en privado.*
> 
> Para mi lo importante no es tanto lo que dice, en lo que puedo incluso llegar a coincidir en bastantes cosas, sino en como lo dice, con el desprecio, la suficiencia y la prepotencia con que lo manifiesta. Lo cual indica que para triunfar en el Madrid, la condicion mas importante por encima de todas, no esta en la valia futbolistica y personal, sino basicamente en lo mejor o peor que le puedas caer en gracia al ser superior.
> 
> ...



He leído lo que he marcado, porque después de ese preámbulo no es necesario seguir leyendo.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (18 Jul 2021)

El problema de Chiellini es que no creo que le interese lo que le puede ofrecer el Madrid, a saber:

-1 año.
-Sueldo bajo.
-Ser el cuarto central y jugar poco.

Supongo que se irá a un equipo italiano de segunda fila.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Jul 2021)




----------



## Limón (19 Jul 2021)

El Madrid no va a fichar a nadie.
Fin.


----------



## seven up (19 Jul 2021)

Limón dijo:


> El Madrid no va a fichar a nadie.
> Fin.



Vaya novedad, eso lo sabemos la mayoría desde hace año y medio.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Jul 2021)

Los que habláis de Chiellini, entrad en el As y clicad un artículo cualquiera sobre Ramos o Varane. Normalmente el el artículo mete automáticamente una ilustración del mapa de calor del jugador objeto del artículo para la temporada anterior. Los de Ramos y Varane ocupan básicamente dos tercios del campo propio (Ramos a la izquierda, Varane a la derecha), incluyen relativamente pocos toques en el área propia, pero siguen en rojo hasta bien pasada la línea del medio campo.

Visto ese mapa de calor, pensad fríamente si Chiellini puede jugar así.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (19 Jul 2021)

Limón dijo:


> El Madrid no va a fichar a nadie.
> Fin.



Peor que eso. Ya lo adelanté hace meses, y por desgracia se cumple: el fichaje es Bale:




...el Madrid ficha gratis...hace falta tenerlos cuadrados.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Jul 2021)

Mbappe va a venir si o si, Florencio necesita dar un golpe en la mesa con todo lo que a pasado.


----------



## artemis (19 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mbappe va a venir si o si, Florencio necesita dar un golpe en la mesa con todo lo que a pasado.



@Taliván Hortográfico te reclaman por aquí


----------



## Woden (19 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mbappe va a venir si o si, Florencio necesita dar un golpe en la mesa con todo lo que a pasado.



DIOS TE OIGA.


----------



## Woden (19 Jul 2021)

Qué opináis de esas noticias que dicen que se podría negociar la venta de Negricius? Yo no quiero hacerme muchas ilusiones al respecto. Pero si viniera Mpané está claro que sobran tanto él como Grasard y Bale.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Jul 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Qué opináis de esas noticias que dicen que se podría negociar la venta de Negricius? Yo no quiero hacerme muchas ilusiones al respecto. Pero si viniera Mpané está claro que sobra tanto él como Grasard y Bale.




Benzema arriba, mbappe por la izquierda y bale por la derecha.

Benzema se conserva bien, bale si se lo toma en serio ya sabemos de lo que es capaz, como mucho se podría meter a hazard de mediapunta en este esquema, pero vinicius sobra y si sin mbappe no es titular imaginaos con el.


----------



## filets (19 Jul 2021)

Me mojo al 100%.

Tengo mucha fe en Jovic y Mariano. Son mejores que Benzema. Hasta podrian jugar juntos. Jovic retrasado y Mariano en punta

Tambien le tengo mucha fe a Rodrygo Goes, que ha vuelto del verano con sobredosis de clembuterol. Se ha puesto hecho una bestia. Pocos defensas le van a ganar en el cuerpo a cuerpo. No como antes que era un alfeñique

Vinicius... FUERA. En 3 temporadas ha hecho un partido bueno, la ida contra el Liverpool. Hay gente que sabe de futbol mas que yo que sigue esperando, pero es que no lo veo

Marco Ausencio. 3 temporadas que no ha hecho nada. PUERTA

Bale, ni lo inscribia

Marcelo, ni lo inscribia

Isco, ni lo inscribia

Takefusa Kubo, lleva ya 3 cesiones y este año otra cesion mas. No es titular con la seleccion de JAPON. Aun es joven (20 años) pero no lo veo.

Varane, VENTA. Nacho, Militao y Alaba son mejores

HAZARD, la ultima temporada que lo inscribo. Si no se va a final de temporada lo mando a la grada a comer gofres

Ceballos, UN INUTIL, Es ISCO 2.0. A la puta calle


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Jul 2021)

filets dijo:


> Me mojo al 100%.
> 
> Jovic retrasado




En eso estoy de acuerdo, muy listo no se le ve.


----------



## fieraverde (19 Jul 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Peor que eso. Ya lo adelanté hace meses, y por desgracia se cumple: el fichaje es Bale:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 717500
> 
> ...



Tenéis que pagar la lata sardinas que estáis construyendo.


----------



## artemis (19 Jul 2021)

filets dijo:


> Me mojo al 100%.
> 
> Tengo mucha fe en Jovic y Mariano. Son mejores que Benzema. Hasta podrian jugar juntos. Jovic retrasado y Mariano en punta
> 
> ...



Perdona, pero esto no es el fifa... es la vida real


----------



## Roedr (19 Jul 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


>



hahaha


----------



## Roedr (19 Jul 2021)

filets dijo:


> Me mojo al 100%.
> 
> Tengo mucha fe en Jovic y Mariano. *Son mejores que Benzema. *Hasta podrian jugar juntos. Jovic retrasado y Mariano en punta
> 
> ...



como os pasáis... Yo en cambio me he hecho tan Benzemista que después de la Eurocopa me he convencido de que Benzy es mejor que Mby.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mbappe va a venir si o si, Florencio necesita dar un golpe en la mesa con todo lo que a pasado.



además ya ha insultado a toda la plantilla, necesita sangre fresshca


----------



## filets (20 Jul 2021)

*Aláamdu lillâh*
amego


----------



## Señor Moscoso (20 Jul 2021)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 718471
> 
> 
> *Aláamdu lillâh*
> amego



ti mi has adilantado amego


----------



## Woden (20 Jul 2021)

Sólo por esa foto el amego no debería volver a jugar en el Madric.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo del Oporto siempre a olido muy mal, al igual que no hace negocios tampoco con raiola por las animaledas que pide.
> 
> A florentino estos audios se la bufan, si fuera otro ya estaría fuera, pero es sin duda el presidente más mediático de la historia del fútbol, está por encima de eso, el madridismo además no quiere volver a calderones.
> 
> Si no estuviera este de presidente a mbappe no habría opciones de ficharlo, ahora estaríamos negociando por un Anelka de la vida.



Esperate que no acabe Mbappe rindiendo en el Madrid igual que el bueno de Nicolas. Al menos este tendra de aliado en el vestuario a Benzema, el otro tuvo a Baul deseando hacerle la cama...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Jul 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Tiene razón en todo lo que dice, pero ir a contarle las penas a Abellán por lo menos dos veces (supongo que habrá más) y que encima te grabe ambas sería motivo de dimisión de cualquier directivo de empresa grande. Si esto fuera un jefazo de ACS ya lo habría echado.
> 
> Lo del 2006 pudo ser un calentón por las circunstancias, pero volver en 2012 a que te haga lo mismo...
> 
> Por cierto, mucho rajar durante décadas de que PRISA quiere poner y quitar al presidente del Madrid y resulta que no sólo era la COPE sino que además PRISA lleva 15 años negándose a comprarle los audios a Abellán.



Es que prisa quiere mangonear en el club pero no quiere acabar en el banquillo y perder el juicio. Si no han comprado las grabaciones no es por etica, es por interes, o por falta del mismo...realmente con eso no van a ningun sitio, menos en 2021...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Sin embargo luego los acaba recolocando en el club para ganar buenos sueldazos por rascarse los huevos a dos manos y todo para tenerlos por alli de floreros.
> 
> Al menos Raul se esta ganando el sueldo entrenando, pero que carallo pintan Casillas o Roberto Carlos. Y cuando Ramos se retire, seguramente tambien volvera para chupar.
> 
> Que carallo es eso de convertir al club en un asilo de lujo para viejas glorias. Y todo para que, para que Florentino pueda rodearse de palmeros y aduladores como el Buitre, aunque al menos en su caso si hay que reconocerle que es un tio serio y preparado.



Yo creo que la idea de darle al topo un cargo y cosas asi va en la senda de darles un sueldo para que no vayan largando del club en radios y tertulias, una manera elegante de comprarlos en definitiva, ademas de dar la imagen de club que no se olvida de su gente al acabar sus carreras deportivas.


----------



## Talabera (20 Jul 2021)

hola, es aquí donde dan jamón y vino?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Jul 2021)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 718471
> 
> 
> *Aláamdu lillâh*
> amego




Mucha religión y muchas pollas,pero se demostró que se había tirado a una prostituta menor de edad y aún está pendiente de cargos por estorsion a otro futbolista.
Ni millonarios les deja de tirar la sangre.


----------



## filets (20 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mucha religión y muchas pollas,pero se demostró que se había tirado a una prostituta menor de edad y aún está pendiente de cargos por estorsion a otro futbolista.
> Ni millonarios les deja de tirar la sangre.



Nada hay mas musulman que follarse menores de edad


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Jul 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de la "idea que está circulando" de jugar una tanda de penalties tras un empate, y que el que la gane, que se lleve 2 puntos (Y el perdedor 1)? ¿Os parece que es premiar demasiado la racanería?
> 
> Puto Rubiales.



No lo podrias definir mejor. 
Yo soy amigo de 2 puntos por victoria y 1 por empate, que es eso de dar 3 por ganar? 
Eso si, daria 1 punto por empate con goles....es decir partido 0-0 no hay puntos para nadie. Asi ambos saldrian preocupados por marcar...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Por cierto, en la segunda etapa de Florentino, si no recuerdo mal, tres ligas en doce temporadas. Aunque en la primera etapa no es que fuese la cosa mucho mejor. Con razon quiere montar la Superliga, porque la española solo la gana de pascuas a ramos.



reconozco mi pereza pero te seguro que si echas un vistazo a las comparativas entre madrid barcelona y patetico en penaltis a favor y en contra y en expulsiones a favor y en contra los en lo que va de decada quiza te lleves una sorpresa..


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (20 Jul 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> reconozco mi pereza pero te seguro que si echas un vistazo a las comparativas entre madrid barcelona y patetico en penaltis a favor y en contra y en expulsiones a favor y en contra los en lo que va de decada quiza te lleves una sorpresa..



Ni lo se ni me interesa, yo no creo que el Madrid haya ganado ni perdido ningun titulo por los arbitrajes a favor o en contra. Y especialmente en una competicion como la liga, donde al final unas veces te quitan y otras te dan. Ademas, ahora con el VAR, pensar que se beneficia o perjudica deliberadamente mas a unos o a otros es una soberana estupidez. Yo no comulgo ni con el florentinismo devoto, ni mucho menos con el roncerismo delirante.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Ni lo se ni me interesa, yo no creo que el Madrid haya ganado ni perdido ningun titulo por los arbitrajes a favor o en contra. Y especialmente en una competicion como la liga, donde al final unas veces te quitan y otras te dan. Ademas, ahora con el VAR, pensar que se beneficia o perjudica deliberadamente mas a unos o a otros es una soberana estupidez. Yo no comulgo ni con el florentinismo devoto, ni mucho menos con el roncerismo delirante.



Yo tampoco comulgo con el roncerismo. Tu sabes lo que pasa? Que se ha normalizado los arbitrajes nefastos contra el real madrid y los favorables contra el barcelona en liga. De modo que cuando no se cumple alguna de esas 2 normalizaciones una jornada se pone el grito en el cielo en la prensa.

Si a alguien se le ocurre en los medios exponer estadisticas como yo ahora , se le acusa de roncerismo o de periodismo de bufanda para intentar tapar los datos, las estadisticas. Esas mismas que dicen que el Madrid lleva 3 ligas de 12, esas que te interesan a ti .


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (20 Jul 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Yo tampoco comulgo con el roncerismo. Tu sabes lo que pasa? Que se ha normalizado los arbitrajes nefastos contra el real madrid y los favorables contra el barcelona en liga. De modo que cuando no se cumple alguna de esas 2 normalizaciones una jornada se pone el grito en el cielo en la prensa.
> 
> Si a alguien se le ocurre en los medios exponer estadisticas como yo ahora , se le acusa de roncerismo o de periodismo de bufanda para intentar tapar los datos, las estadisticas. Esas mismas que dicen que el Madrid lleva 3 ligas de 12, esas que te interesan a ti .



El Madrid lleva tres ligas de doce porque lleva años y años sin un nueve de verdad, de lo contrario, hubiese ganado alguna mas a pesar de Messi. Del mismo modo que cuando se ganaron cinco ligas seguidas, no se necesitaba crear diez ocasiones de gol para meter al menos una.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (20 Jul 2021)

A mi lo de, asi, asi, gana el Madrid, nunca me ha picado ni lo mas minimo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Jul 2021)

Pues comienza la contraprogramacion de los audios del Florencio, esta noche en cuatro documental sobre la super liga.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (21 Jul 2021)




----------



## bot de ultraderecha (21 Jul 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


>



Messi el mejor de todos los tiempos y tal...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Jul 2021)

La verdad que sin más audios nos ha quedado un verano triste.

Luis frigo ha sido el primero en bajarse los pantalones y restar importancia a los audios, y esa va a ser la tónica general, son mercenarios y hacen lo que sea por obtener su nómina.

Casetas (aka el pelucas), el gran baúl, butragueño y demás gente sabe que si no los repesca el Florencio estarían intentando resolver cubos Rubik en sus casas.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (21 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La verdad que sin más audios nos ha quedado un verano triste.
> 
> Luis frigo ha sido el primero en bajarse los pantalones y restar importancia a los audios, y esa va a ser la tónica general, son mercenarios y hacen lo que sea por obtener su nómina.
> 
> Casetas (aka el pelucas), el gran baúl, butragueño y demás gente sabe que si no los repesca el Florencio estarían intentando resolver cubos Rubik en sus casas.



Es verdad, hay que ver como se ven las cosas desde el otro lado


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Jul 2021)

Hay algo que no entiendo.

Raúl, casetas y compañía, desempeñan un trabajo por el que les pagan muy bien.

Llega un momento que dejan de rendir por la edad, una media de 4 años en que ambos no rinden nada a pesar de ser titulares.

No aceptan ser suplentes.

No aceptan irse a otros clubes ganando menos.

Al final el club les manda a otros equipos pagando sus salarios.

¿Porque la gente dice que se les echa del club?
¿La gente quiere que jueguen hasta los 45 años?


Evidentemente si el club no se renueva e invierte el dinero de esta gente en nuevos jugadores no sería competitivo.






Ahora pongamos el caso de Zidane:

Entiende que ya no rinde y quiere retirarse.

El club quiere que siga, incluso le ofrece la renovación.

Zidane entiende que no debe cobrar el año de contrato que le queda y renuncia a el, 12 millones de euros.

Zidane es homenajeado en el Bernabéu.




Yo creo que se entiende que son unos chupocteros los dos primeros.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Ni lo se ni me interesa, yo no creo que el Madrid haya ganado ni perdido ningun titulo por los arbitrajes a favor o en contra. Y especialmente en una competicion como la liga, donde al final unas veces te quitan y otras te dan. Ademas, ahora con el VAR, pensar que se beneficia o perjudica deliberadamente mas a unos o a otros es una soberana estupidez. Yo no comulgo ni con el florentinismo devoto, ni mucho menos con el roncerismo delirante.



Eres el típico ejemplo de catalán "equidistante".


----------



## Cosmopolita (21 Jul 2021)

"Guti es un subnormal y Figo un hijo de puta"
Florentino Pérez Presidente del Real Madrid


Las opiniones de muchos culés sobre Figo han sido más que legimitizadas con las declaraciones de Florentino.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (21 Jul 2021)

Un negro que dice ser austriaco hablando alemán en el Bernabéu. Chúpate esa Hitler.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (21 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La verdad que sin más audios nos ha quedado un verano triste.
> 
> Luis frigo ha sido el primero en bajarse los pantalones y restar importancia a los audios, y esa va a ser la tónica general, son mercenarios y hacen lo que sea por obtener su nómina.
> 
> Casetas (aka el pelucas), el gran baúl, butragueño y demás gente sabe que si no los repesca el Florencio estarían intentando resolver cubos Rubik en sus casas.



A ver si te crees que Figo no ha llamado nunca hijo de puta a Florentino en una conversación privada. No es que le quite importancia, es que no la tiene.

Pensar otra cosa es una sobrerreacción comparable a la del conforero que quería que Mariano me mandase unos gorilas a pegarme porque lo criticaba en el hilo.


----------



## DRIDMA (21 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> El Madrid lleva tres ligas de doce porque lleva años y años sin un nueve de verdad, de lo contrario, hubiese ganado alguna mas a pesar de Messi. Del mismo modo que cuando se ganaron cinco ligas seguidas, no se necesitaba crear diez ocasiones de gol para meter al menos una.



El Madrid ha tirado ligas en diciembre teniendo en sus filas al mejor goleador de la década.


----------



## The number of de beast (21 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hay algo que no entiendo.
> 
> Raúl, casetas y compañía, desempeñan un trabajo por el que les pagan muy bien.
> 
> ...



Lo de que Raúl no rendía por la edad se lo tienes que explicar a los del Shalke 04 -hoy en segunda- y ya veremos si lo entienden.

El Madrid de los galácticos hizo el ridículo en muchos momentos, tampoco es raro que Zidan prefiriera irse a casa en lugar de escuchar insultos en el campo.


----------



## Manero (21 Jul 2021)

Este hilo empieza a parecerse al Chirincirco donde los temas problemáticos para el madridismo no se tocan. Ya que no lo hacéis vosotros expondré yo las últimas informaciones de FootballLeaks sobre el fraude fiscal de Ancelotti. Sigue el circo en el Madrid.



Nueva entrega de FootballLeaks | Ancelotti usó una sociedad del paraíso fiscal de Islas Vírgenes Británicas para ocultar al fisco sus derechos de imagen.
El entrenador cobró 3,6 millones de euros a través de una sociedad pantalla británica sin actividad en los años 2014 y 2015
El Real Madrid ingresaba esas cantidades en una cuenta bancaria a nombre de Vapia LLP en la isla de Man, otro paraíso fiscal
El club pagó en 2013 al técnico italiano los derechos de imagen añadiéndolos a su salario para no abonárselos a una sociedad domiciliada en Suiza


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (21 Jul 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> El Madrid ha tirado ligas en diciembre teniendo en sus filas al mejor goleador de la década.



Es cierto, pero yo lo que he dicho es que el Madrid necesita crear diez ocasiones para meter un gol, y Cristiano por muchos goles que haya metido, nunca ha sido un nueve puro, y aun asi originaba una excesiva dependencia en el juego de ataque monipolizandolo en exceso. Hugo Sanchez si lo era, y junto al Buitre o Santillana, formaban una delantera con mas pegada que la de Cristiano, Bale y Benzema, porque ninguno de los tres son delanteros centros ni han jugado en su posicion natural.

Imaginese un Madrid con Bale de extremo por la izquierda, Cristiano por la derecha, Benzema de media punta y un delantero centro de verdad. Seguro que asi como minimo se habria podido siempre luchar cada temporada por la liga hasta el final.

Tener pegada supone no solamente marcar goles y crear sensacion de peligro constante, sino provocar que el equipo rival se vea siempre obligado a estar mas pendiente de defender que de atacar o de buscar la contra.

A mi el Madrid de estos ultimos años nunca me ha dado esa sensacion, ni tan siquiera cuando Cristiano estaba en pleno apogeo. Es mas, me hubiese gustado ver un Cristiano menos goleador y mas centrador jugando de extremo, como cuando comenzaba a destacar en el Sporting de Lisboa y fue fichado por el Manchester.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (21 Jul 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Eres el típico ejemplo de catalán "equidistante".



Ni soy catalan ni por supuesto tampoco cule, ni mucho menos catalan palmero de Florentino como Josep Pedrerol.


----------



## Tubiegah (21 Jul 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Sólo por esa foto el amego no debería volver a jugar en el Madric.



"
hablas del cluc que quita la cruz del escudo cuando va a hacer el canelo a los países morunos.


----------



## bobochat (21 Jul 2021)

Nuevas fifadas:
Eliminar sustituciones en último cuarto de hora y prórroga.
Descontar doble tiempo en lesiones último cuarto de hora. 
Var no interviene en manos y volver a voluntariedad de toda la vida
Árbitro explica decisión al público como en USA.
Tiros directos de falta sin barreras
Desempatar por número de córners. 
Etc, etc.


----------



## Manero (21 Jul 2021)

Ves me das la razón, aquí actuáis como en el chirincirco: Pillan al entrenador del Real Madrid en pleno delito fiscal y resulta que no es un tema para tratar en el hilo del Real Madrid, en cambio es Messi el del delito fiscal y en este mismo hilo se dedican páginas y páginas a soltar bilis y todo tipo de insultos sobre el jugador y el club.

No te nombro el Pedrerol del hilo porque ese honor es para el manipulador mayor del reino el calvo de las estadísticas tergiversadas. Y te salvas también de ser el Roncero porque hay alguno por aquí bastante más memo, aunque creo que me tiene en el ignore y no disfruto de sus memeces.


----------



## filets (22 Jul 2021)

Estas son las cuentas del Varsa 

ME MEO!!!!!


----------



## Manero (22 Jul 2021)

La decisión de inculpar al club fué decisión de la directiva para evitar las penas de cárcel para Rosell y Bartomeu. 

Pero centrémonos en el caso Ancelotti, comentaré una noticia más que por supuesto no verás en el Chirincirco ni en el resto de prensa controlada por Florentino: 

Carleto fué anunciado como entrenador del Madrid el 25/06/2013 tal como mostraba el propio twitter oficial del club y los medios de comunicación de la época. 

Carlo Ancelotti firmó su contrato con el Real Madrid | Real Madrid CF

Esa noticia del 26/06/2013 habla de lo ocurrido el dia anterior en las oficinas del Bernabéu: _"Después de visitar la Ciudad Real Madrid, Carlo Ancelotti acudió al estadio Santiago Bernabéu para firmar el contrato que le ligará al Real Madrid durante las tres próximas temporadas. En la sala de juntas le esperaba la directiva blanca, con Florentino Pérez a la cabeza, para darle la bienvenida y obsequiarle con una réplica del estadio, un reloj, una camiseta del Real Madrid *y la estilográfica con la que rubricó su contrato". *_

En cambio en las nuevas revelaciones de FootballLeacks se ve que el contrato tiene fecha de 04/07/2013. La diferencia de esos pocos días es crucial ya que los contratos firmados en España a partir de julio'13 tenían una taxa fiscal del 24,75%, en cambio los anteriores a julio tenían una taxa del 50%.

Esa alteración de fechas es una estrategia para evitar pagar impuestos a la hacienda española, es decir un fraude de ley con el que el Real Madrid nos robó dinero a todos los españoles.


----------



## DRIDMA (22 Jul 2021)




----------



## euromelon (22 Jul 2021)

España el ridículo en los jjoo 0 aportaciones de ausensio

Japón gana con gol de kubo


----------



## Woden (22 Jul 2021)

Ausencio es la perfecta definición de mingafría.


----------



## Manero (22 Jul 2021)

Ni tu ni yo sabemos si lo que se firmó el 25 de junio era un precontrato o un contrato. Pero aunque se tratase de un precontrato sería el primer caso en la la historia del fútbol en el que se presenta oficialmente ante su afición a un entrenador/jugador tras la firma del precontrato y no del contrato oficial. Y si se hizo así es obvio el motivo, evitar pagar los impuestos correspondientes a firmar el contrato en junio lo que es un fraude a hacienda cometido por Carleto con la colaboración necesaria del Real Madrid. Se puede aplicar lo mismo en caso de tratarse de un contrato en diferido.

Con lo fácil que hubiera sido esperar una semana y firmar el contrato oficial y presentar a Carleto, pero Florentino es un ansias para presentar a sus entrenadores y no tiene paciencia. Hizo lo mismo con Lopetegui que no pudo esperar al final del Mundial para anunciar su fichaje y tuvo que soltar la bomba a pocos dias del inicio. Ya sabemos todo el descalabro que provocó ese anuncio para la Selección.


----------



## DRIDMA (22 Jul 2021)

El United no tiene prisa con Varane


Las cartas ya están sobre la mesa pero el final de la partida va para largo. Como informaba MARCA esta semana, el central del Real Madrid, tras alcanzar un principio de acuerdo con




www.marca.com






Si esto es cierto, el Madrid debería exigir la cláusula o dejarlo un año en la grada si no trae el dinero.


----------



## Manero (22 Jul 2021)

No mezcles temas, una cosa es el caso de los derechos de imagen en paraisos fiscales de Carleto que eso es un tema exclusivo suyo y será él quién deba justificarlo ante hacienda. Pero como es entrenador del Real Madrid lo comento en el hilo del Real Madrid, al contrario de lo que hacen los medios madridistas que no lo comentan.

Pero otra cosa diferente es el tema de diferir la fecha del contrato respecto a la contratación real de Ancelotti, porque ahí si no te cegase tu fanatismo verías que el Madrid es un colaborador necesario en ese posible delito fiscal ya que si a posteriori de la firma del contrato se modificó su fecha para evitar pagos a hacienda no es algo que pudieran hacer los abogados de Carleto en solitario, sino que el Real Madrid también tuvo que colaborar en esa irregularidad.

Y claro que todas las empresas independientemente de su tamaño miran de pagar los menos impuestos posibles pero hay formas de hacerlo legales y otras no tanto. Que un juez investigue si este caso lo es o no, solo pido eso. Porque pedir que los altavoces mediáticos nacionales hablen de esto es algo que no ocurrirá, ya se vió en las grabaciones que Florentino pone y quita a su antojo programas de antena o directores de periódicos.

Que te vaya bien en el chiringuito que cierro aquí este tema que no tiene sentido alargarlo más.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Jul 2021)

bobochat dijo:


> Nuevas fifadas:
> Eliminar sustituciones en último cuarto de hora y prórroga.
> Descontar doble tiempo en lesiones último cuarto de hora.
> Var no interviene en manos y volver a voluntariedad de toda la vida
> ...



Pues mira, lo de que el árbitro EXPLIQUE me parecería fenomenal. 

El resto es mierda, a mi las únicas de las que han salido este verano que me convencen, son los 5 minutos expulsado por tarjeta amarilla, y que el reloj se pare, y se juegue sin añadido. El resto es darle emoción artificial al juego, rompiendo reglas clásicas que funcionan perfectamente.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (23 Jul 2021)

Al final el balón de oro 2021 será Messi vs Lewandowski


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (23 Jul 2021)

Dicen que Kane al City por 185 millones.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## JimTonic (23 Jul 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Dicen que Kane al City por 185 millones.
> 
> Cuidado pues.




estas de coña no????


es que asi va a competir su puta madre


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (23 Jul 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> estas de coña no????
> 
> 
> es que asi va a competir su puta madre



A mi me sobran 50 millones pero es lo que se está diciendo en todas partes.


----------



## euromelon (23 Jul 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> A mi me sobran 50 millones pero es lo que se está diciendo en todas partes.



No sobran no . Daniel sabe negociar . Otro fichaje barato de la inventora del fútbol guardiloca


----------



## DRIDMA (24 Jul 2021)




----------



## Manero (24 Jul 2021)

Mira por donde Ancelotti admite el fraude fiscal y le tocará soltar la pasta. 

Y no estoy muy puesto en la demanda por la que ha ido a declarar, pero creo que es independiente al tema de los derechos de imagen en paraisos fiscales que comentaba el otro dia. Si son casos diferentes se va a pasar el abuelo más tiempo sentado en los juzgados que en el banquillo del Madrid


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (24 Jul 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



@Obiwanchernobil jaca olímpica


----------



## Manero (24 Jul 2021)

En cambio tu si que estás muy puesto en el tema mulatos musculados en tus vacaciones bribón.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (24 Jul 2021)

Al final nos ha salido más caro el collar que el perro.


----------



## Woden (24 Jul 2021)

Ahora positivo en cobi de Benzemalo, me llama la atención que los deportistas mayormente no están vacunados, ni en la liga, ni en la pasada eurocopa, ni en los juegos olímpicos. Por qué será?


----------



## artemis (24 Jul 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Ahora positivo en cobi de Benzemalo, me llama la atención que los deportistas mayormente no están vacunados, ni en la liga, ni en la pasada eurocopa, ni en los juegos olímpicos. Por qué será?



Por estar vacunado no eres inmune a contagiarte... El fardo lo habrá pillado en una de las fiestas esas que se mete, ya se sabe que en ambientes cerrados y húmedos es más fácil contagiarse... Al volver le han hecho pcr y sale positivo


----------



## Operacional (24 Jul 2021)




----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Jul 2021)




----------



## artemis (25 Jul 2021)

Jajajajaja ausencio reserva en la selección olímpica... En el Madrid de Carleto será titular jajajajajaja


----------



## euromelon (25 Jul 2021)

Ausensio hasta es suplente con la selección sub 23 vaya puto fraude espero que no vaya ni convocado con el Madrid


----------



## euromelon (25 Jul 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Jajajajaja ausencio reserva en la selección olímpica... En el Madrid de Carleto será titular jajajajajaja



No . Bale va a ser titular .


----------



## euromelon (25 Jul 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Ahora positivo en cobi de Benzemalo, me llama la atención que los deportistas mayormente no están vacunados, ni en la liga, ni en la pasada eurocopa, ni en los juegos olímpicos. Por qué será?



Los de los juegos olimpicos si están vscunados


----------



## euromelon (25 Jul 2021)

Pues parece que kubo ha marcado otro gol....


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (25 Jul 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Ausensio hasta es suplente con la selección sub 23 vaya puto fraude espero que no vaya ni convocado con el Madrid



Joder pues ha hecho un control y le ha dado un pase a Mir que lo normal era marcar...ni a Australia les marcan...

Reedito...ahora acqba de dar el centro del gol...se ve que sale 15 minutos y como revulsivo puede valer


----------



## euromelon (25 Jul 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Joder pues ha hecho un control y le ha dado un pase a Mir que lo normal era marcar...ni a Australia les marcan...
> 
> Reedito...ahora acqba de dar el centro del gol...se ve que sale 15 minutos y como revulsivo puede valer



Australia esa mierda selección que en el mundial de Brasil en lugar de clasificarse ellos se clasificó un país random de Oceanía

Una vergüenza que nos quedemos con ausensio mierdocius y no kubo


----------



## Hannibal (25 Jul 2021)

Ausencio no es precisamente mi ídolo, pero hoy nos ha salvado el culo. España ha intentado jugar a lo de siempre, que es intentar que el rival se aburra a base de sobetear el balón a ver si la pifian, lo cual nunca ocurre por cierto. En cuanto él ha entrado, se ha visto otra velocidad, y a diferencia de los centros de Cucurella o Gil, ha puesto 2 balones en la puta cabeza de los delanteros. El primero Mir lo ha fallado, lo cual es raro porque le he visto meter goles así a pares, y Oyarzabal ya la ha enchufado.

Es verdad que después del gol ha debido pensar "mi trabajo aquí está hecho" y desconectó casi del todo. Pero si no hubiera salido, aún estarían buscando la manera de meter el gol.

Por cierto, un dato derroyente: el último gol de España en unos JJOO lo metió un tal Gabri, que jugaba con Xavi cortacéspet cuando aún eran sub23 y tal.


----------



## Chichimango (25 Jul 2021)

Yo creo que fui el primer defensor de Asensio en los hilos del Madrid, y también el último. Mantengo que es el tío con más clase del fútbol español, pero que su talento es inversamente proporcional a su ambición. Cuando dijo aquello de "son otros los que tienen que tirar del carro", me desengañó completamente. Es un tipo capaz de parecer Maradona en un partido y luego desaparecer durante los siguientes cinco. Algo así hizo en la Euro sub-21 que ganó. Pero eso en el Madrid no le vale, ahí tienes que dar un nivel mínimo todo el año. 

Una pena, porque por calidad era un futbolista con el que ganar un mundial.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (25 Jul 2021)

Jovic no se arrodilla, nos lo quedamos?


----------



## euromelon (25 Jul 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Jovic no se arrodilla, nos lo quedamos?



Quienes se arrodillaron quie. No que llegue tatde


----------



## fachacine (25 Jul 2021)

Gol de Rodrigo, buena conducción vertical de Odegaard. Joder no me acostumbro a ver a Isco y Marcelo, no me creo que no los vendan ya.


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Jul 2021)

Rodrygo en la izquierda es muy bueno.


----------



## euromelon (25 Jul 2021)

Rodrygo y odegaard lo mejor del equipo

Isco estorbando a odegaard


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Jul 2021)

Marcelo es un puto chiste.


----------



## fachacine (25 Jul 2021)

Este Jovic qué frío es, la madre que lo parió


----------



## fachacine (25 Jul 2021)

Menudo gilipollas de mierda Lucas Vater la que ha liado y nos ha costado el gol del empate


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Jul 2021)

El hijo puta de Lucas a lo suyo...


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (25 Jul 2021)

Como véis a Lewandowski para el Madrid??


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Jul 2021)

Miguel es buenísimo. Espero que el cojo de Marcelo no le quite ni un minuto.


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Jul 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Como véis a Lewandowski para el Madrid??



¿Dónde hay que firmar?


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (25 Jul 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> ¿Dónde hay que firmar?



OJO, que muchos de sus goles sólo son empujándola, mas encima hace 2 temporadas ni siquiera quedaba quinto en la bota de oro


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Jul 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> OJO, que muchos de sus goles sólo son empujándola, mas encima hace 2 temporadas ni siquiera quedaba quinto en la bota de oro



¿Has visto lo que tenemos? Me vale.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (25 Jul 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> ¿Has visto lo que tenemos? Me vale.



Igual ha marcado muchos goles


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (25 Jul 2021)

vaya estacazo de Nacho al negro, a la calle.... el segundo gol de los garrulos estos, defensa de coña del Madrid...


----------



## sociedadponzi (25 Jul 2021)

veo que otro anyito de exitos y satisfaccion espera a los madridistas


----------



## artemis (25 Jul 2021)




----------



## el ruinas II (25 Jul 2021)

que vuelva mou o nos comemos los mocos los proximos 5 años minimo, floper, trae a don jose que esto se va a la mierda


----------



## ccc (25 Jul 2021)

Partido de mierda, pero es que con los jugadores que teniamos es lo que habia. 

Lo que no entiendo es lo de Marcelo: Esta totalmente acabado, rompe totalmente el equipo y tienes a un chavalito como el miguel gutierrez que debe ser el lateral izquierdo suplente de Mendi (a Alaba lo veo de central y de mediocentro) y pones a Marcelo? Pero a ver, no queriamos darle la carta de libertad, porque sabemos que esta acabado?. Pero que mensaje estamos enviando a los jugadores? Que vuelven a jugar los de siempre por decreto? E Isco otra vez? 

Para flipar, si Ancelotti vuelve a hacerse un ZZ no aguanta ni 3 partidos.


----------



## Edu.R (25 Jul 2021)

Que tal el noruego, es lo único que me motiva, realmente.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (25 Jul 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es lo de Marcelo: Esta totalmente acabado, rompe totalmente el equipo y tienes a un chavalito como el miguel gutierrez que debe ser el lateral izquierdo suplente de Mendi (a Alaba lo veo de central y de mediocentro) y pones a Marcelo? Pero a ver, no queriamos darle la carta de libertad, porque sabemos que esta acabado?. Pero que mensaje estamos enviando a los jugadores? Que vuelven a jugar los de siempre por decreto? E Isco otra vez?



La directiva del Madrid dijo que Marcelo tendrá un rol importante esta temporada y además es capitán

Están arruinando a un club histórico, igual como lo hicieron con el Barsa


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Jul 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Partido de mierda, pero es que con los jugadores que teniamos es lo que habia.
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es lo de Marcelo: Esta totalmente acabado, rompe totalmente el equipo y tienes a un chavalito como el miguel gutierrez que debe ser el lateral izquierdo suplente de Mendi (a Alaba lo veo de central y de mediocentro) y pones a Marcelo? Pero a ver, no queriamos darle la carta de libertad, porque sabemos que esta acabado?. Pero que mensaje estamos enviando a los jugadores? Que vuelven a jugar los de siempre por decreto? E Isco otra vez?
> 
> Para flipar, si Ancelotti vuelve a hacerse un ZZ no aguanta ni 3 partidos.



De acuerdo menos que Miguel tenga que ser suplente de nadie. No lo tengo claro.


----------



## ccc (25 Jul 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> La directiva del Madrid dijo que Marcelo tendrá un rol importante esta temporada y además es capitán
> 
> Están arruinando a un club histórico, igual como lo hicieron con el Barsa



Pues que lo pongan, a ver si tienen huevos, con gente en el estadio: Lo bueno de todo esto, es que esta vez van mirar al palco: A ver si aguanta un entrenador que solo cuenta con los veteranos.

Este anyo tiene que ser el de Rodrigo, el de Vinicius, el de Miguel gutierrez, el de Odegaard, el de Valverde, el de Militao,...: Todo jugador joven deberia tener preferencia a los viejos que no pueden ni con su alma: Y si la cagan despues de repetidas oportunidades, esta claro, venta y compra de un chaval.


----------



## qbit (25 Jul 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Como véis a Lewandowski para el Madrid??



Lo veo sólo en sueños.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (25 Jul 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> ¿Dónde hay que firmar?



Je, con sangre de unicornio albino lo firmaba yo, y me encargo de encontrar al unicornio. Pero no nos caerá esa breva.

Ya tenía que haber venido hace años. Ahora como mucho le quedará un par de temporadas. Este es de los profesionales, de los que se cuidan. Todo lo contrario de los que llegan gordos, o de los que con menos de 30 ya están acabados.


----------



## The number of de beast (25 Jul 2021)

Lo de que Marcelo siga teniendo contrato con el Madrid me parece un misterio indescifrable que alguien debería explicar algún día.


----------



## Roedr (25 Jul 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> que vuelva mou o nos comemos los mocos los proximos 5 años minimo, floper, trae a don jose que esto se va a la mierda



no discrepo mucho... Carletto es agradable y buen tipo pero uffff


----------



## Roedr (25 Jul 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Partido de mierda, pero es que con los jugadores que teniamos es lo que habia.
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es lo de Marcelo: Esta totalmente acabado, rompe totalmente el equipo y tienes a un chavalito como el miguel gutierrez que debe ser el lateral izquierdo suplente de Mendi (a Alaba lo veo de central y de mediocentro) y pones a Marcelo? Pero a ver, no queriamos darle la carta de libertad, porque sabemos que esta acabado?. Pero que mensaje estamos enviando a los jugadores? Que vuelven a jugar los de siempre por decreto? E Isco otra vez?
> 
> Para flipar, si Ancelotti vuelve a hacerse un ZZ no aguanta ni 3 partidos.



Ancelotti siempre tiene claro que lo más importante es la jerarquía.


----------



## euromelon (26 Jul 2021)

Váter nos ha costado un gol pero los PIPEROS a defenderlo


----------



## naburiano (26 Jul 2021)

Fe


Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Ni soy catalan ni por supuesto tampoco cule, ni mucho menos catalan palmero de Florentino como Josep Pedrerol.



Ferreras?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 Jul 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Lo de que Marcelo siga teniendo contrato con el Madrid me parece un misterio indescifrable que alguien debería explicar algún día.



De misterio nada, Marcelo ha sido la rehostia de jugador y en su día firmó un contrato en consecuencia.

La caída ha sido mucho más dura de lo que nos imaginábamos, pues bueno, esto le puede pasar a cualquier club grande. Insisto, Marcelo en su apogeo era top en su posición a nivel mundial y ese tipo de jugador no te firma un contratillo de 2 años con primas por objetivos.

Lo más que se le podría firmar es una rescisión a lo Raúl en la que dejemos de pagar la porción de su sueldo que le pague su nuevo equipo. Pero claro, en el estado en el que está, encuentra tú un equipo que lo quiera...


----------



## qbit (26 Jul 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Este es de los profesionales, de los que se cuidan. Todo lo contrario de los que llegan gordos, o de los que con menos de 30 ya están acabados.



Joer, es verdad. No entiendo cómo el club ficha a gentuza como esa, en vez de a lo contrario, tipos como Van Nistelrooy.


----------



## qbit (26 Jul 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> De misterio nada, Marcelo ha sido la rehostia de jugador y en su día firmó un contrato en consecuencia.
> 
> La caída ha sido mucho más dura de lo que nos imaginábamos, pues bueno, esto le puede pasar a cualquier club grande. Insisto, Marcelo en su apogeo era top en su posición a nivel mundial y ese tipo de jugador no te firma un contratillo de 2 años con primas por objetivos.
> 
> Lo más que se le podría firmar es una rescisión a lo Raúl en la que dejemos de pagar la porción de su sueldo que le pague su nuevo equipo. Pero claro, en el estado en el que está, encuentra tú un equipo que lo quiera...



Ya, pero que no sea titular.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (26 Jul 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Lo veo sólo en sueños.



Bueno, aunque estas 2 últimas temporadas de Lewan han sido buenísimas


----------



## HArtS (26 Jul 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> De misterio nada, Marcelo ha sido la rehostia de jugador y en su día firmó un contrato en consecuencia.
> 
> La caída ha sido mucho más dura de lo que nos imaginábamos, pues bueno, esto le puede pasar a cualquier club grande. Insisto, Marcelo en su apogeo era top en su posición a nivel mundial y ese tipo de jugador no te firma un contratillo de 2 años con primas por objetivos.
> 
> Lo más que se le podría firmar es una rescisión a lo Raúl en la que dejemos de pagar la porción de su sueldo que le pague su nuevo equipo. Pero claro, en el estado en el que está, encuentra tú un equipo que lo quiera...



Entiendo la idea, Marcelo era muy bueno y todo eso pero el fútbol ya ha vivido muchos casos de jugadores cercanos a los 30 que un año eran muy buenos y al año siguiente son ex jugadores: Butragueño, Hierro, Raúl, Casillas, Kolo Touré, Yaya Touré, Marcelo, Hazard, Agüero si no se recupera bien de su lesión...

Con los jugadores a partir de los 30 hay que tener mucho cuidado porque nada asegura que puedan mantener un alto nivel de una temporada a otra o de un partido a otro.


----------



## HArtS (26 Jul 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> que vuelva mou o nos comemos los mocos los proximos 5 años minimo, floper, trae a don jose que esto se va a la mierda



Conte para que haga limpieza.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (26 Jul 2021)

No he podido ver el partido, pero por los diferentes highlights que sí he visto...
1. Sigo pensando que Odegaard no es para el Madrid
2. Jovic tuvo una buena temporada en el Eintracht y absolutamente nada más. Habría que sacárselo de encima este mismo verano. Va a depreciarse cada día que pase. Acabará jugando en la liga rusa, turca o algo así. 
3. Miguel Gutiérrez, Blanco y Lunin son muy buenos. 
4. Chust no es central para el Madrid. Ni como cuarto. 
5. Ojalá me equivoque, de verdad, pero me está viniendo todo el tufo de que Ancelotti va a apostar por Marcelo e Isco. Y que no se come los turrones y subimos a Raúl. 
6. Rodrygo es bastante mejor por la izquierda que por la derecha. Está para romperla este año. Me ilusiona.


----------



## Venturi (26 Jul 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> No he podido ver el partido, pero por los diferentes highlights que sí he visto...
> 1. Sigo pensando que Odegaard no es para el Madrid
> 2. Jovic tuvo una buena temporada en el Eintracht y absolutamente nada más. Habría que sacárselo de encima este mismo verano. Va a depreciarse cada día que pase. Acabará jugando en la liga rusa, turca o algo así.
> 3. Miguel Gutiérrez, Blanco y Lunin son muy buenos.
> ...



7. Vinicius se ha quedado sin sitio, se lo va a comer Rodrygo. Por todo lo demás, de acuerdo.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Jul 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Conte para que haga limpieza.



Con Ramos fuera era el momento idoneo para hacer la reina de las purgas....pero eran demasiadas alegrias juntas. En cualquier caso con lo egoista que es Baul y su falta se escrupulos lo veo capaz en Navidad de no dejar a ninguno que tenga mas de 25 en la plantilla...


----------



## The number of de beast (26 Jul 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> De misterio nada, Marcelo ha sido la rehostia de jugador y en su día firmó un contrato en consecuencia.
> 
> La caída ha sido mucho más dura de lo que nos imaginábamos, pues bueno, esto le puede pasar a cualquier club grande. Insisto, Marcelo en su apogeo era top en su posición a nivel mundial y ese tipo de jugador no te firma un contratillo de 2 años con primas por objetivos.
> 
> Lo más que se le podría firmar es una rescisión a lo Raúl en la que dejemos de pagar la porción de su sueldo que le pague su nuevo equipo. Pero claro, en el estado en el que está, encuentra tú un equipo que lo quiera...



Marcelo ha sido buenisimo, un gran acierto en su momento como relevo de Roberto Carlos. Pero el que le firmó un contrato de larga duración justo cuando se volvió una mediocridad que ya no da la talla para un Madrid, se cubrió de gloria.


----------



## Woden (26 Jul 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Con Ramos fuera era el momento idoneo para hacer la reina de las purgas....pero eran demasiadas alegrias juntas. En cualquier caso con lo egoista que es Baul y su falta se escrupulos lo veo capaz en Navidad de no dejar a ninguno que tenga mas de 25 en la plantilla...



Mira que la estafa Baúl es un truño tremendo pero yo me lo comía encantado con tal de no ver al puto Carletto de los cojones dirigiendo al Madrid y poniendo a Ijco y a Marcellus. A la mierda ya, coño.
Sólo me consuela la posibilidad de que se juegue con público porque eso es lo que va a mandar a esos dos gordos de las harinas a la grada y a Carletto a la puta calle antes de noviembre.


----------



## Woden (26 Jul 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Váter nos ha costado un gol pero los PIPEROS a defenderlo



Inexplicable que se renovara a semejante paquete que ninguna falta nos hacía. Hasta prefiero al Váter chinegro ese, con un nombre ridículo tipo Marlon o así.


----------



## euromelon (26 Jul 2021)

Roncerdo ayer criticando a odegaard y a jovic . Es el PIPEROS retrasado mental número uno


----------



## Limón (26 Jul 2021)

Esto no se va a sostener ni hasta navidades.
En noviembre tenemos a Rulo de entrenador y temporara tirada a la basura.
Esperemos que el puto gafotas vaya detras.


----------



## artemis (26 Jul 2021)

Limón dijo:


> Esto no se va a sostener ni hasta navidades.
> En noviembre tenemos a Rulo de entrenador y temporara tirada a la basura.
> Esperemos que el puto gafotas vaya detras.









@Limón es hijo del lechuga se descojona


----------



## Limón (26 Jul 2021)

a mi el lechuga y el tarado de su padre me la soplan.
Los problemas no vienen de ahi.


----------



## artemis (26 Jul 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Roncerdo ayer criticando a odegaard y a jovic . Es el PIPEROS retrasado mental número uno



Igual a Jovic tiene motivos...

Ha pasado de esto:







A esto:


----------



## Hannibal (26 Jul 2021)

Empiezo a pensar que el Real Madrid debería poner una cláusula en todos sus contratos, donde se guarde la opción de rescisión unilateral o al menos dejar de pagar una parte de la ficha, si el jugador tiene un % de grasa superior a 15% durante la temporada.


----------



## Manero (26 Jul 2021)

No vi el amistoso pero me he encontrado con la estadística del partido. El Madrid tiene el 100% de efectividad en los disparos a puerta, a Cibeles!!!.




Si Florentino piensa que fichando a Mbappe soluciona todos sus problemas se equivoca. En el PSG y con Neymar no ha sido ni capaz de ganar la liga francesa, en el Madrid y rodeado de toda esa banda ni Europa League.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (26 Jul 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Empiezo a pensar que el Real Madrid debería poner una cláusula en todos sus contratos, donde se guarde la opción de rescisión unilateral o al menos dejar de pagar una parte de la ficha, si el jugador tiene un % de grasa superior a 15% durante la temporada.



En la NFL existen las clausulas "de peso" para los jugadores problematicos.

Si un jugador se pasa con las BBQ, el equipo le multa hasta que adelgaza.

En el futbol el problema radica en que los presidentes suelen ser mas populistas que profesionales y temen que si le propones algo asi a un Ronaldinho o a un Hazard a la hora de firmar el contrato, se enfaden y se los lleve otro equipo


----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 Jul 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Empiezo a pensar que el Real Madrid debería poner una cláusula en todos sus contratos, donde se guarde la opción de rescisión unilateral o al menos dejar de pagar una parte de la ficha, si el jugador tiene un % de grasa superior a 15% durante la temporada.



Muy chungo implementar eso, sobre todo en tiempos de COVID en los que cualquier lesión o confinamiento te mandan para casa sin poder entrenar.

En la NFL o la NBA existen, pero claro, para jugadores en las últimas para los que es o eso o el paro. James Harden vuelve visiblemente fofo cada pretemporada y nadie le dice ni mú, porque es James Harden.

De todas maneras, si en el Madrid hay más de uno y más de dos jugadores que se ceban como gorrinos y en el Huesca no hay ninguno, igual el problema no es sólo de los jugadores.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Jul 2021)

naburiano dijo:


> Fe
> Ferreras?



Ese tambien es un palmero del Florentino.


----------



## jester (26 Jul 2021)

Yo a Jovic lo juzgaré el día que lo vea 10 partidos seguidos y el equipo le meta 3, 4 balones de gol que somos el Madrid joder, que menos que jugar a algo y generar ocasiones. El partido de ayer fue una basura, el equipo fue incapaz de tener 10 minutos buenos con algo de continuidad en el juego, vale que es pretemporada que el Rangers está a 7 días de empezar la liga, pero telita marinera, Isco y Marcelo parecen irrecuperables, Lucas Vazquez es lo que es, un suplente en los puestos del centro del campo para arriba. Nos faltan jugadores que desborden que rompan lineas.

¿Que jugadores de los que tenemos podrían desbordar?

Vinicius - No es fiable
Bale - No es fiable
Hazard - Este no se si va a volver a regatear alguna vez.
Rodrigo - parece más bueno disparando a puerta que regateando.
Modric - este va para 37 años creo.
Odegard - dicen que regatea, a ver si es verdad. 
Benzema - Este es el delantero debería estar arriba

No se si me dejo a alguien más. 

Los delanteros por lo general dependen de que los jugadores de talento del equipo le hagan la vida más fácil. En fin vamos a ver que pasa este año pero optimista no soy.


----------



## naburiano (26 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Ese tambien es un palmero del Florentino.



Disculpa, era broma, me llama la atención que Ferreras, un propsoeindepes, sea madridista, y mercenario a sueldo tanto de Floren, como de los indepes.

He llegado a sospechar que Floren es proindepe para que el Barcelona se vaya de la liga.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Jul 2021)

naburiano dijo:


> Disculpa, era broma, me llama la atención que Ferreras, un propsoeindepes, sea madridista, y mercenario a sueldo tanto de Floren, como de los indepes.
> 
> He llegado a sospechar que Floren es proindepe para que el Barcelona se vaya de la liga.



Ferreras estuvo al frente de real madrid tv unos años


----------



## cebollo (26 Jul 2021)

Florentino no puede echar a Ancelotti y poner a Raúl. No ahora que todo el mundo sabe que Raúl tiene "un problema con las tías".


----------



## Sanctis (26 Jul 2021)

Cesard tu no eras de Barcelona?


----------



## _Suso_ (26 Jul 2021)

Ferdinand 'anuncia' el fichaje de Varane por el Manchester United


----------



## Tubiegah (26 Jul 2021)

Que en navidades el capitán pelograsa está al mando del primer equipo ni cotiza. 

Y que con baúl vamos a ganar la cuatrécima está tan clarísimo que no hace falta ni explicarlo. A tiempo estáis de subiros al demigrante carro de esta temporada.


----------



## naburiano (27 Jul 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Ferreras estuvo al frente de real madrid tv unos años



Lo se, por eso lo he dicho.

De hecho, según se entiende por los audios filtrados, Florentino ha sido fundamental en la carrera de Ferreras.


----------



## filets (27 Jul 2021)

Ramos sufre una lesión en el sóleo y volverá a entrenar en una semana


Sergio Ramos sufrió una lesión en el sóleo del muslo izquierdo en un entrenamiento la pasada semana y no volverá a ejercitarse con sus compañeros en una semana, informó el París Sa




www.marca.com





Entre pitos y flautas Ramos lleva lesionado desde enero


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Jul 2021)

Método para espabilar a Isco, Jovic, Marcelo y Bale.


----------



## Andr3ws (27 Jul 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Método para espabilar a Isco, Jovic, Marcelo y Bale.



.... y a alguno más.


----------



## euromelon (27 Jul 2021)

Real Madrid | "Bale al 50% es mejor que el resto de delanteros"


El galés puede ser muy útil para Ancelotti esta temporada




m.bernabeudigital.com


----------



## Woden (27 Jul 2021)

Ojo que he oido en la arradio de Fedeguico que Odegardo se nos va, con lo que van a “jugar” los mismos no ya cabrones sino hijos de la grandísima puta de siempre.
Me gustaría saber si Florentino hace algo en este puticlub nuestro a parte de insultar (con razon) a antiguos trabajadores de la casa.


----------



## Woden (27 Jul 2021)

Por otra parte si fuera cierto que el tipo ha pedido salir se confirma que es un mingafría al que le viene muy grande el madrid y en este caso de ceder nada, venderlo y licenciarlo con deshonor por mierdaseca y por otra parte también se constata que no tenemos rumbo ni dirección deportiva alguna.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (27 Jul 2021)

naburiano dijo:


> Disculpa, era broma, me llama la atención que Ferreras, un propsoeindepes, sea madridista, y mercenario a sueldo tanto de Floren, como de los indepes.
> 
> He llegado a sospechar que Floren es proindepe para que el Barcelona se vaya de la liga.



Bueno, a decir verdad yo tambien me considero simpatizante de los independentistas aun siendo a su vez tambien simpatizante del Madrid, lo que no soy es palmero florentiniano.


----------



## naburiano (27 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Bueno, a decir verdad yo tambien me considero simpatizante de los independentistas aun siendo a su vez tambien simpatizante del Madrid, lo que no soy es palmero florentiniano.



Por eso te he llamado Ferreras en broma, pero si no eres Florentiniano, no eres el.

A mi los indepes me parecen un movimiento clasista y xenófobo apoyado por la izquierda debido a su endofobia congénita.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (27 Jul 2021)

naburiano dijo:


> Por eso te he llamado Ferreras en broma, pero si no eres Florentiniano, no eres el.
> 
> A mi los indepes me parecen un movimiento clasista y xenófobo apoyado por la izquierda debido a su endofobia congénita.



Eso de clasistas podria decirse perfectamente tambien de los constitucionalistas. En cuanto a la enfofobia, no lo considero para nada como algo reprochable. Prefiero la endofobia al chovinismo.


----------



## _Suso_ (27 Jul 2021)

Oficial: Varane ficha por el United


----------



## Woden (27 Jul 2021)

Y no se podían llevar de regalo a Isco y a Marcelo, gratis total?


----------



## El que te focka (27 Jul 2021)




----------



## Suprimo (27 Jul 2021)

¡Qué rápido pasa el tiempo! A Varane le quedaba sólo una temporada 

Pues nada, con un lacito si de verdad son esos 50M porque lo que es en el _canpo _no los saca el club


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (27 Jul 2021)

La que le estarían liando a un moro que yo me sé si el año pasado vende a Varane para quedarse con Yaviejo. De Odegaard no digo nada porque ya se la liaron y el noruego no hizo una mierda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Jul 2021)

Pues varane fuera, nunca sabremos el motivo, desde luego es uno de los grandes centrales que quedan en Europa, cagadas aparte que todos conocemos.
Es de suponer que a sido algo económico, si pedía 12 kilos es normal después de diez años y que alaba tenga esa ficha.
Puede que haya otro motivo extradeportivo, pero vamos que no le han querido pagar 12 kilos al año y ya esta, luego pues lo de siempre, por norma general Madrid y Barcelona venden mal, varane con el mercado actual por menos de 70 kilos no debería haber salido.
Pero claro si no lo vendes se va sin dejar un duro.


----------



## ccc (27 Jul 2021)

Viendo como van las cosas, me imagino que a Varane lo han vendido por 40M€ + 5M€ por objetivos de facil cumplimento y otros 5M€ dificiles de conseguir, lo que no estaria mal, pero en mi opinion, a Varane se le tenia que haber renovado el anyo pasado y haberle renovado 4 anyos (vamos hasta los 31 o hasta los 32): Con el tendriamos una defensa digna para el madrid, no como ahora, que esta cogida con alfileres.

Lo que me parece increible es lo de Odegaard, aunque si fuera cierto tendriamos que traspasarlo; sin embargo, deja claro la mierda que debe de haber en ese vestuario: Odegaard es un jugador que ha dejado buenos recuerdos en el Vitesse (en el el ajax estaban locos por el), en la real y en el arsenal: Pero si se vende para fichar a Pogba, apaga y vamonos. Y ademas, a que precio? Menos de 50M€ me parecen pocos y a lo mejor te comes un owned, porque es de los pocos jovenes que promete.

Lo de Mendy me suena real y no me extranyaria que lo vendieran por 40-45M€ y es que no hay que olvidar que el club apuesta por Miguel Gutierrez, que Marcelo esta ahi molestando y que Alaba y Nacho son joker para esa posicion. Y es que a medio plazo, me cuadra mas vender a Mendy y fichar en el futuro un buen central.

La venta de Odriozola es tb un hecho: Hay hasta 5 tios que pueden jugar en esa posicion (incluido Militao): Lo repito, me falta un central y jode, porque ese central podria haber sido Varane.

Lo que me parece claro es que si hay posibilidades para que venga Mbappe y con el si que podriamos formar un equipo campeon para la temporada que viene:

---------------------------------------------------------- Courtois / Lunin ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
--- Odri/Vazquez/Carvajal/Nacho/Militao ----- Militao/Nacho ---------------- Alaba/Nacho ----------- Miguel / Alaba /Marcelo /Nacho
---------------------------------------- Isco / Kroos / Modric / Casemiro / Ceballos / Valverde /Odegaard -----------------------------------
------------ Vazquez / Bale / Rodrigo ----------------------------------------------------------------------- Vini, Hazard, Rodrigo, Asensio ----
------------------------------------------------------- Mbappe, Benzema, Jovic, Mariano --------------------------------------------------------

Es que se ve claro,

- Falta un central aceptable.
- Venta de Odriozola.
- Venta de un centrocampista: Ceballos o Odegaard.
- Venta de de Vini.
- Venta de Jovic.
- Compra de Mbappe.

Y sinceramente no lo veo mal, es lo que hay, y quizas el anyo que viene quizas se puede reconstruir; pero con ZZ se han hecho muy mal las cosas.


----------



## ccc (27 Jul 2021)

Joder macho, mira que es facil:

1) Falta un central.
2) Sobran dos laterales.
3) Sobran 1/2 centrocampistas.
4) Sobra algun extremo.
5) Nos falta un killer (Mbappe) y vender a uno de nuestros delanteros.

Y me juego contigo, que los tiros van a ir por ahi, exceptuando el tema del central:

1) Salida de Odriozola y posible venta de Mendy.
2) Venta de Odegaard o Ceballos.
3) Salida de algun extremo.
4) Compra de Mbappe y cesion o venta de Jovic/Mariano.


----------



## HATE (27 Jul 2021)

De Varane recuerdo aquella semifinal de copa del 2013 contra el Barcelona que estaba en todos los lados. Lo mismo te marcaba goles que evitaba unos cuantos. Fue tremendo. Luego es verdad que bajo un poco el nivel a raíz de una lesión aunque ha cumplido de sobra.

Y una pena que se largue un jugador que todavía podia ser útil y mientras hay unos cuantos que están para mandarlos a
tomar por culo.


----------



## Mecanosfera (27 Jul 2021)

¿Quién es el otro central titular del ManU? Claro que Varane era un enorme jugador, pero tenía un punto de calzonazos ante Ramos y cuando Sergio no estaba se perdía toda la jerarquía en defensa. Intuyo que si va como paladín de un lider sólido puede cumplir, pero si lo que se espera de él es construír toda la defensa en torno a su figura no va a salir bien. Por eso pregunto a alguien que sepa, ¿quién va a jugar con él como central en Manchester? ¿Es alguien con carisma de lider? (perdón por preguntar pero no sigo a los equipos ingleses)


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Jul 2021)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> ¿Quién es el otro central titular del ManU? Claro que Varane era un enorme jugador, pero tenía un punto de calzonazos ante Ramos y cuando Sergio no estaba se perdía toda la jerarquía en defensa. Intuyo que si va como paladín de un lider sólido puede cumplir, pero si lo que se espera de él es construír toda la defensa en torno a su figura no va a salir bien. Por eso pregunto a alguien que sepa, ¿quién va a jugar con él como central en Manchester? ¿Es alguien con carisma de lider? (perdón por preguntar pero no sigo a los equipos ingleses)



Maguire... pagaron otra burrada por él.








A ver cómo sale el experimento de liquidar a los centrales titulares.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Jul 2021)

Lo de Odegaard es jodidamente raro, la verdad .

A mi me parece EL jugador. Pero bueno.

Lo de Varane, me parece correcto. No es que me encante, pero mira, 50 kilos por un central es un buen precio, y es una posición no especialmente delicada ahora mismo.

Aunque es curioso que la pareja de centrales titulares, se hayan ido los dos juntitos.


----------



## ccc (28 Jul 2021)

Mbappe puede venir este anyo, el PSG esta fichando como si no hubiera un manyana y va a tener que cuadrar cuentas, al menos ante la liga francesa. 

Viendo lo que has escrito, me parece que no sabes leer, asi que sencillamente paso.


----------



## ccc (28 Jul 2021)

Leete mi primer mensaje sobre el tema,.....,precisamente no escribo que vamos a vender a Marcelo, a Bale,...,pero bueno


----------



## Glokta (28 Jul 2021)

A mi lo de Varane me parece que es una operación que a la larga sale cara. Pero claro si el jugador se quiere ir y le queda un año de contrato mejor dinero en mano,. Veremos quien se trae para sustituirle si se trae alguien porq por Kounde preguntas y te piden 70 cocos

Este año del Madrid es un hold en toda regla, la temporada que viene cuando se quite de en medio las fichas desorbitadas de Marcelo, Isco y Bale se podrá hacer algo


----------



## Policía Pérez (28 Jul 2021)

Odegaard es un crack absoluto, yo me tragaba al Arsenal para verle jugar. No tiene ningun problema de adaptacion ni pollas, es introvertido, como Bale, y la Marcelada del vestuario le quieren hacer la cama y el chaval querra irse. Vease como celebran los goles de unos y de otros


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Jul 2021)

Nada, un solo fichaje y seguramente sea el mamadou mabappe.

No creo que Florencio deje el equipo como está ahora mismo porque se va a segunda división directamente.


----------



## naburiano (28 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Eso de clasistas podria decirse perfectamente tambien de los constitucionalistas. En cuanto a la enfofobia, no lo considero para nada como algo reprochable. Prefiero la endofobia al chovinismo.



No hay nada más patético que el auto-odio.


----------



## ccc (28 Jul 2021)

A ver, todo el mundo sabe que soy fan de Odegaard desde hace anyos y para mi el chaval puede ser el futuro del madrid; pero es que el chaval ha hablado con el club y pide salir y parece ser que no es un bulo: Solo digo lo que he leido y no parece un bulo.

Y respecto a Mendy parece ser que esta en venta y hay indicios: Por ejemplo, el club filtro que quiere un aumento de sueldo y salio en prensa.

Lo repito, no me creo que sean 2 simples rumores para malmeter contra el madrid, creo que ambos son reales y no me extranyaria que ambos salieran por 40-50 millones.


----------



## ccc (28 Jul 2021)

A ver, no se si te das cuenta que decimos lo mismo, con otras palabras:

- Creo que a Mendy lo "han puesto en el mercado" por 40M€, otra cosa es que lleguen ofertas; clubes como el Chelsea, Liverpool,...., pueden pagar 40M€ si necesitan un lateral izquierdo en condiciones. No se si me he expresado bien, a Mendy no lo van a mal vender, pero lo haran si viene alguna oferta en condiciones.

- El caso Odegaard viene por el jugador y si se vende es por su postura: Odegaard no estaba en el mercado: Si hace 1 mes viene el Arsenal y te pone 50M€ en la mesa, el madrid no hubiera vendido; esa situacion ha cambiado y el madrid accedera a su venta, con lo que Ceballos se quedara en la plantilla.

Resumen, estamos quedandonos la morralla que nadie quiere y estamos vendiendo lo vendible: Lo repito, esta estrategia responde a reconstruir el equipo a partir de Mbappe: este anyo sera de transicion y el anyo que viene se haran 2/3 fichajes en posiciones claves (y creo que se podran hacer porque nos libramos de los salarios de Marcelo, de Isco, de Bale y seguramente de Modric) y no habra crecido la deuda (pese al pago de 150M€ de este anyo por Mbappe )


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 Jul 2021)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Odegaard es un crack absoluto, yo me tragaba al Arsenal para verle jugar. No tiene ningun problema de adaptacion ni pollas, es introvertido, como Bale, y la Marcelada del vestuario le quieren hacer la cama y el chaval querra irse. Vease como celebran los goles de unos y de otros



Joder qué hijos de puta, ni en el minuto de silencio por las víctimas del holocausto covidiano había más silencio, parecía el puto espacio exterior. Ha faltado la música melancólica de un violín.


----------



## ccc (28 Jul 2021)

Joder, dicho y recien publica este un video sobre ello:


----------



## filets (28 Jul 2021)

Los que jugais al FIFA sois vosotros

NUNCA teneis en cuenta que la liga da un maximo de 3 extranjeros y que para champions necesitas un minimo de 6 "homegrown"
Con esas limitaciones se entienden mejor algunas ventas


----------



## The number of de beast (28 Jul 2021)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Odegaard es un crack absoluto, yo me tragaba al Arsenal para verle jugar. No tiene ningun problema de adaptacion ni pollas, es introvertido, como Bale, y la Marcelada del vestuario le quieren hacer la cama y el chaval querra irse. Vease como celebran los goles de unos y de otros



¿Qué "cante", ¿no? Normal que se quiera largar de ahí.


----------



## Limón (28 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues varane fuera, nunca sabremos el motivo, desde luego es uno de los grandes centrales que quedan en Europa, cagadas aparte que todos conocemos.
> Es de suponer que a sido algo económico, si pedía 12 kilos es normal después de diez años y que alaba tenga esa ficha.
> Puede que haya otro motivo extradeportivo, pero vamos que no le han querido pagar 12 kilos al año y ya esta, luego pues lo de siempre, por norma general Madrid y Barcelona venden mal, varane con el mercado actual por menos de 70 kilos no debería haber salido.
> Pero claro si no lo vendes se va sin dejar un duro.



A varane se lo han cargado por malo, coño..
Nunca ha tenido el nivel que se le suponia, y el fracaso contra el City fue la gota que colmó el vaso de la paciencia del Club.
Ni para atarle los cordones a Churu y Pepe valia.


----------



## Woden (28 Jul 2021)

Todo esto de vender si vienen buenas ofertas lo compraría si lo que se vendieran fueran cromos muy repetidos como Negricius.

Por la izquierda nos sobra mucha gente, sea Negricius, Grasard o Bale. Como por estos dos últimos no vamos a recibir ni los buenos días, sí que Negricius me parece una buena venta por una cantidad similar a la que se pagó por él.
Y más si viene Mbappé, cosa que dudo muchísimo, porque entonces habría overbooking de suplentes que no jugarían nada.

Pero, coño, si Odegaard se nos va, nos quedamos con el mismo centro del campo pero más viejo y acabado. Ceballos no vale ni para tomar por culo y jugará menos que Isco.
Vender a Mendy no lo veo porque no creo que nadie pague lo que costó y no terminaría de comprender que se le vendiera por menos, porque es un jugador que ha rendido razonablemente bien, que tiene una larga carrera por delante y que se debería poder amortizar en el futuro. Además, eso nos dejaría con Alaba sí o sí en el lateral, ya que Marcelo está acabadísimo y no creo que el otro chaval esté para ser titular en todos los partidos aun.


----------



## ccc (28 Jul 2021)

A dia de hoy hay pocos jugadores intransferibles: Militao, Odegaard son 2 de ellos; al caso de Odegaard se accedera a la venta, si llegan >50M€, no menos y solo por deseo del jugador.

Por 40M€ venderian a Mendy porque necesitan recomponer el equipo.

Lo repito po N-esima vez: Falta:

1) Un central.
2) Un Killer.

Y sobra morralla (Marcelo, Isco y co) y medianias (Odriozola,Jovic).

El Madrid necesita una superestrella mundial que realmente resuelva los partidos y que genere ilusion.


----------



## fieraverde (28 Jul 2021)

ccc dijo:


> A ver, no se si te das cuenta que decimos lo mismo, con otras palabras:
> 
> - Creo que a Mendy lo "han puesto en el mercado" por 40M€, otra cosa es que lleguen ofertas; clubes como el Chelsea, Liverpool,...., pueden pagar 40M€ si necesitan un lateral izquierdo en condiciones. No se si me he expresado bien, a Mendy no lo van a mal vender, pero lo haran si viene alguna oferta en condiciones.
> 
> ...




Pues yo prefiero que ficheis al mbappé ese , puede ser un buen pufo rollo hazard , estoy seguro , al que no quiero que ficheis ni de coña es a halaand, ese si daría un poco de miedito ...


----------



## fieraverde (28 Jul 2021)

Ni más ni menos que halaand y Mbappe a la vez? Ya ya .. por que a mbapicius llegará libre.. ya ya ...


----------



## Manero (28 Jul 2021)




----------



## ccc (28 Jul 2021)

Joder, ahora se habla del tema de amortizaciones y ese tema me es conocido desde hace mas de 5 anyos en el mundo del futbol (por eso me hacia gracia lo de "esto no es el PC-Futbol")

A Mendy lo vendes por 40Kgs y no tienes perdidas:

45M , contrato por 5 anyos --> 9M por anyo
9M x 2 anyos que ha estado-> 45 -18= 27M

Toda venta superior a 27M es una "plusvalia"; pero olvidate de la plusvalia de +5M o de -5M, aqui el problema no es ese: A dia de hoy, ya tenemos masa salarial para pagar a Mbappe (y lo repito, viene este anyo) y no vamos a fichar a Haaland y Mbappe este mismo anyo. Aqui el problema es el equilibrio de la plantilla:

Mendy era un capricho de ZZ, ahora no esta, no es una estrella mundial en su posicion (a nivel ofensivo no tiene la talla del madrid, a diferencia de p.ej. un joven Alaba con 23 anyos), nos sobran laterales y nos falta centrales.

Aqui la jugada es tener pasta en efectivo, reducir algo la masa salarial y el anyo que viene fichar a 2/3 jugadores. Repito, estoy seguro (75%) que fichamos a Mbappe este anyo; sin embargo, sera el unico fichaje (el central lo ficharemos el anyo que viene)

El anyo que viene sera el anyo de 3 fichajes de <100M€ que refuercen la plantillla completamente (siempre y cuando no tengamos COVID,...)


----------



## euromelon (28 Jul 2021)

Otro gol de kubo


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (28 Jul 2021)

filets dijo:


> Los que jugais al FIFA sois vosotros
> 
> NUNCA teneis en cuenta que la liga da un maximo de 3 extranjeros y que para champions necesitas un minimo de 6 "homegrown"
> Con esas limitaciones se entienden mejor algunas ventas



Son 4 formados en el equipo y 8 en el país. Si no cumples los requisitos tienes que dejar libres fichas (máximo 25).


----------



## artemis (28 Jul 2021)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Odegaard es un crack absoluto, yo me tragaba al Arsenal para verle jugar. No tiene ningun problema de adaptacion ni pollas, es introvertido, como Bale, y la Marcelada del vestuario le quieren hacer la cama y el chaval querra irse. Vease como celebran los goles de unos y de otros



El portero es malo de cojones... como le hacen el vacio a Odergaard...


----------



## Woden (28 Jul 2021)

Pues viendo las declaraciones de Mpané dudo que venga al Madric, su gran sueño es ganar la champions con le psg.
Lo que huele a renovación incoming, sino ya me dirás tú.









Mbappé: "Mi gran sueño es ganar la Champions con el PSG"


El internacional francés ha sido el gran protagonista de la revista PSG Magazine junto a Neymar Mi gran sueño es ganar la Champions con el PSG .




as.com


----------



## Chichimango (28 Jul 2021)

Hombre, es en la revista del PSG, tiene que politiquear un poco.

Yo el miedo que tengo es que el Madrid ya no es capaz de traerse ni a este, ni a Halland, ni a ningún top-10 mundial. Los clubes estado han cambiado las reglas y hay que asumirlo y apañarse con lo que tengamos, más alguna buena compra que se pueda hacer por ahí.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (28 Jul 2021)

Es muy raro que si se va a quedar en el PSG no haya renovado aún. Si tiene una lesión grave se queda en la estacada.

Sólo por eso es razonable creer que tiene alguna red de seguridad, estilo precontrato-carta de intenciones de Florentino firmada en una servilleta guardada bajo siete llaves para no incumplir las prohibiciones de la UEFA. Ni el moronegro ni su agente van a ser tan tontos.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Jul 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Es muy raro que si se va a quedar en el PSG no haya renovado aún. Si tiene una lesión grave se queda en la estacada.
> 
> Sólo por eso es razonable creer que tiene alguna red de seguridad, estilo precontrato-carta de intenciones de Florentino firmada en una servilleta guardada bajo siete llaves para no incumplir las prohibiciones de la UEFA. Ni el moronegro ni su agente van a ser tan tontos.



Desde luego resulta extraño que el futuro de este tio no este decantado ya de uno u oteo lado, y con el hombre que cambio de bando a Figo metido de por medio se puede esperar cualquier cosa...

En cualquier caso insisto, Mbappe en el Real Madrid seria un fracaso, defensas cerradas y palos por un tubo, amen de una presion mediatica asfixiante para tratar de desestabilizar a un crio de 21 años....que se lo quede el psg y de paso a Pogba. Del psg solo repescaria a Sarabia y si es barato.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (28 Jul 2021)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> ¿Quién es el otro central titular del ManU? Claro que Varane era un enorme jugador, pero tenía un punto de calzonazos ante Ramos y cuando Sergio no estaba se perdía toda la jerarquía en defensa. Intuyo que si va como paladín de un lider sólido puede cumplir, pero si lo que se espera de él es construír toda la defensa en torno a su figura no va a salir bien. Por eso pregunto a alguien que sepa, ¿quién va a jugar con él como central en Manchester? ¿Es alguien con carisma de lider? (perdón por preguntar pero no sigo a los equipos ingleses)



Imagino que Maguire.


----------



## euromelon (28 Jul 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Pues viendo las declaraciones de Mpané dudo que venga al Madric, su gran sueño es ganar la champions con le psg.
> Lo que huele a renovación incoming, sino ya me dirás tú.
> 
> 
> ...



Declaraciones de hace más de dos meses publicadas ahora


----------



## fieraverde (28 Jul 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Pues viendo las declaraciones de Mpané dudo que venga al Madric, su gran sueño es ganar la champions con le psg.
> Lo que huele a renovación incoming, sino ya me dirás tú.
> 
> 
> ...



Solo tenéis que ver el equipo que tiene el psg y el que tenéis vosotros .. normal que renueve.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (28 Jul 2021)

A ver, vayamos posición por posición y veamos las noticias que están saliendo para tener una idea lo más completa posible de por dónde pueden ir los tiros de fichajes:

Portería: Courtois y Lunin. Tenemos la posición cubierta para diez años. Cojonudo.

Lateral derecho: Carvajal (muy propenso a lesionarse), Lucas Vázquez (parche). Se habla de cesión o venta de Odriozola, pero no lo acabo de ver. Creo que Odriozola se queda y entre él y Carvajal aguantan el chiringuito, con ayudas puntuales de LV. 

Defensa: ALABA, Militao, Nacho y Vallejo. Justita, pero aguanta. Creo que el club quiere apostar por la evolución de Pablo Ramón y tirar dos o tres años con esta defensa. 

Lateral izquierdo: Marcelo (último año), Miguel Gutiérrez y Nacho o Alaba como parches. Venta de Mendy. Todo OK. 

Pivotes defensivos: Casemiro y Blanco. Se habla del interés en CAMAVINGA (que es un pepinazo de futbolista) y la cesión de Blanco. Vale. 

Centrocampistas puros: Kroos (contrato hasta el 2023 y, posiblemente, se retirará). KIMMICH acaba contrato con el Bayern el 2023. Creo que el Madrid quiere hacer un cambio de cromos ese año. Alemán por alemán. Modric e Isco (último año). Ventas de Odegaard y Ceballos. Cesión por un año de Kubo (porque Bale es extracomunirario). Cesión de Reinier. 

Extremos derechos: Bale (último año), Rodrygo y el parche de LV. 

Extremos izquierdos: Hazard, Vinicius (que se venderá cuando llegue MBAPPE, bien este verano o el que viene). 

Delanteros: Benzema y Mariano (acaba contrato en 2023). Se habla de venta o cesión de Jovic. 

CONCLUSIONES
-Este año es de transición. El grueso de fichajes se harán en 2022 y en 2023 (por vencimiento de contrato de nuestros futbolistas y vencimiento de contrato de futbolistas que nos interesan). 
-Fichajes verano 2021: Alaba y Camavinga. 
-Fichajes verano 2022: Mbappé
-Fichajes verano 2023: Haaland y Kimmich

Real Madrid 2023/2024
Courtois
Odriozola
Militao
Alaba
Miguel Gutiérrez
Camavinga
Valverde
Kimmich
Rodrygo
Mbappé
Haaland

Ese es el equipo en el que se está trabajando a dos años vista. 

Este verano, vienen Alaba y Camavinga. El moro no suelta a Mbappé por sus santos cojones. Temporada de transición, apretar el culo y hacerlo lo mejor posible. A partir del 2022 vendrán tiempos mejores. Así lo veo yo.


----------



## Policía Pérez (28 Jul 2021)

Sison dice que Vinicius esta en venta y que se ha paralizado la cesion de Kubo por si empaquetan al brasileño


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (28 Jul 2021)

naburiano dijo:


> No hay nada más patético que el auto-odio.



Si que lo hay, la auto-adulacion.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (28 Jul 2021)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Sison dice que Vinicius esta en venta y que se ha paralizado la cesion de Kubo por si empaquetan al brasileño



Y que vamos a pagarle al Barça 25 millones por un tal Gorila.


----------



## ccc (28 Jul 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> A ver, vayamos posición por posición y veamos las noticias que están saliendo para tener una idea lo más completa posible de por dónde pueden ir los tiros de fichajes:
> 
> Portería: Courtois y Lunin. Tenemos la posición cubierta para diez años. Cojonudo.
> 
> ...



Ok, pero lo dicho antes, en el lateral derecho tienes a:

- Carvajal.
- Odriozola.
- Vazquez (Parche #1, ofensivo)
- Nacho (Parche #2, defensivo)
- Militao (Parche #3, defensivo)

Te sobra uno, y de los centrales necesitas 4 con minimas garantias y solo tenemos 3 y ademas los 3 sirven de parches para otras posiciones; el club lo sabe, por eso queria comprar a Kounde como central fijo. Pero claro, el Cerdilla al ser el madrid nos lo vende por 70M€ y el madrid no va a pagar mas de 45M€. 

Resultado: Nos quedamos sin central y dejamos la reconstruccion para el anyo que viene: Este anyo quieren el crack, sin el no optamos ni a la liga y mira que esta barata.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (28 Jul 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Y que vamos a pagarle al Barça 25 millones por un tal Gorila.



Ilaix Moriba. Excelente centrocampista. No lo veo para este verano, pero tal vez sí para el siguiente (acaba contrato).


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (28 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Si que lo hay, la auto-adulacion.



Desgraciadamente también es muy común entre los indepes...


----------



## Bimbo (28 Jul 2021)

Yosoy Odegard y segun veo aparecer al asqueroso de Isco y me dicen que esta por delante de mi cojo un avion y me largo pero sin decir ni mu y le digo a mi representante que lo arregle pero que yo no hablo con nadie del Madrid


----------



## Xequinfumfa (28 Jul 2021)

Odegaard es un mierda. 
Un tío con dos cojones demuestra lo que vale en el campo y se hace con la titularidad. 

Lo dije desde el primer momento; el noruego no es crack ni de coña. Buen centrocampista como los hay a patadas. Que se vaya al puto Arsenal a campeonar. 
Para sangres de horchata ya tenemos el cupo cubierto con Asensio. A tomar por culo.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (28 Jul 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Odegaard es un mierda.
> Un tío con dos cojones demuestra lo que vale en el campo y se hace con la titularidad.



Que el entrenador te diga que un gordo fanegas como Isco va por delante de ti, te quita todas las ganas de demostrar nada.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Jul 2021)

A mi me parece que apostar por Isco en vez de Odegaard, es un error JRANDE.

Que Modric este año aun siga siendo titular, lo compro. Pero que sigamos con Isco y Marcelo, es que me parece incalificable.


----------



## ccc (29 Jul 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> A mi me parece que apostar por Isco en vez de Odegaard, es un error JRANDE.
> 
> Que Modric este año aun siga siendo titular, lo compro. Pero que sigamos con Isco y Marcelo, es que me parece incalificable.



A marcelo lo regalas y nadie lo quiere; Isco dijo que queria salir el anyo pasado y no vino ninguna oferta. He oido que este anyo el madrid lo regala y tampoco nadie lo quiere (al estilo James, vamos)

A Odegaard lo pones en el mercado y nos dan 50M€: Esa es la realidad.


----------



## Bimbo (29 Jul 2021)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Que el entrenador te diga que un gordo fanegas como Isco va por delante de ti, te quita todas las ganas de demostrar nada.



Asi es, imaginate que eres un noruego que viene al Madrid y llevas 5 años jugando en el b, cedido en no se donde o chupando banquillo por un puto gordo que parece un puto mendigo y que viene a entrenar medio dormido. Y despues de 5 años te dicen que no que el gordo se queda. Vamos no me jodas.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (29 Jul 2021)

A Isco le queda un año de contrato y luego se irá al Marbella o al Bollullos del Condado como una foca amaestrada. Es un ex futbolista.

Odegaard se va porque sabe que no va a triunfar nunca en el Madrid. Y prefiere pillar un buen contrato ahora que devaluarse y trincar menos pasta en uno o dos años. Es un cobarde. Y en el Madrid no tienen sitio jugadores así. En el Arsenal sí. Puro ADN gunner. A mamarla.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Jul 2021)

Mamadou viene este año seguro, necesitan volver a hacer el equipo atractivo para los mejores jugadores del mundo entre otras cosas porque el Madrid no es el que mejores sueldos puede pagar.

Pones al mamadou por la izquierda, bale por la derecha, hazard de mediapunta y Benzema de delantero y si están en forma la pueden liar.

Pero para el centro del campo de necesita a Pogba, es lo más accesible (50 kilos) y en ese rango lo mejor que hay, que Modric no va a poder jugar todo y kroos tiene ya mucho recorrido en las piernas, que se vayan turnando Pogba y odegaard con ellos y si odegaard no funciona pues a tomar por culo.
Isco si fuera profesional podría jugar donde quisiera pero es un desgraciado y solo se va a esforzar porque termina contrato.

Marcelo a tomar por el culo ya, alaba es un jugador contrastado, militao si sigue la progresión podría ser un destacado y en el lateral derecho Carvajal que en buenas condiciones es el mejor del mundo en ese puesto, me sobra el mamadou de mendy que no se no que coño hace jugando en el Madrid, cumple pero no defiende bien y en ataque es nulo.

Florencio se ha dejado fortunas en jovic, mendy y vinicius y creo que piensa que prefiere aquello de los galácticos aunque a veces te salga mal como Kaká o hazard.


----------



## Glokta (29 Jul 2021)

Odegaard echa la vista atrás y en él único sitio donde no ha sido feliz es en el Madrid. De hecho lo trajeron de la Real donde estaba agustisimo para meterle banquillazo. Jugadores como Nacho o Lucas que acepten suplencias sin liarla hay muy pocos 

Es una pena que este la cosa así porq parece que tiene potencial


----------



## naburiano (29 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Si que lo hay, la auto-adulacion.



Entre auto-odiarse y auto-adularse hay bastantes términos medios, que quieres que te diga.


----------



## Woden (29 Jul 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> A Isco le queda un año de contrato y luego se irá al Marbella o al Bollullos del Condado como una foca amaestrada. Es un ex futbolista.
> 
> Odegaard se va porque sabe que no va a triunfar nunca en el Madrid. Y prefiere pillar un buen contrato ahora que devaluarse y trincar menos pasta en uno o dos años. Es un cobarde. Y en el Madrid no tienen sitio jugadores así. En el Arsenal sí. Puro ADN gunner. A mamarla.



Teniendo en cuenta la mierda de política deportiva de nuestro club, no descartéis la renovación de Isco y Marcelo. Al tiempo.


----------



## Woden (29 Jul 2021)

En línea con lo que acabo de poner en mi post anterior, veo que renovamos a Carvajal hasta 2025. Un tío que se lleva un año lesionado y con un rendimiento de mierda al menos desde hace dos temporadas renovado hasta el 2025 por lo que nos dio hace tres o cuatro años. 
Así no vamos a ningún puto sitio. No había ninguna necesidad de renovarle ahora. Se espera a ver cómo le va este año y si lo hace bien se le renueva y sino adiós y gracias.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (29 Jul 2021)

el milanerismo ha llegado de verdad


----------



## euromelon (29 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mamadou viene este año seguro, necesitan volver a hacer el equipo atractivo para los mejores jugadores del mundo entre otras cosas porque el Madrid no es el que mejores sueldos puede pagar.
> 
> Pones al mamadou por la izquierda, bale por la derecha, hazard de mediapunta y Benzema de delantero y si están en forma la pueden liar.
> 
> ...



Pogba ni gratis 
Si con mbappe pqnzard bale y Benzema a la vez en el once... 
P


----------



## euromelon (29 Jul 2021)

Veo que xequinfumfa el forero que abandonó a su mujer e hija por una pancha que conoció en internet se atreve a decir que un jugador del equipo es un mierda jajaja


----------



## euromelon (29 Jul 2021)

Por cierto el contrato de váter ha generado descontento porque cobre 5 kilos netos hay unos cuantos jugadores que están por debajo en sueldo...


----------



## Woden (29 Jul 2021)

Otro ejemplo de gilipollismo en la política deportiva del clús.
Váter no debía ser renovado. Para lo que puede aportar lo hace un canterano y nos ahorramos su cara-polla.


----------



## euromelon (29 Jul 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Otro ejemplo de gilipollismo en la política deportiva del clús.
> Váter no debía ser renovado. Para lo que puede aportar lo hace un canterano y nos ahorramos su cara-polla.



Es que Valverde por ejemplo está cobrando más y normal lo de odeggard aparte de ver los elogios abisco y fotos del todos los días subidas por el club el puto gordo cobra más del doble que el


----------



## Xequinfumfa (29 Jul 2021)

La renovación de Carvajal es lógica. El club no va a fichar a nadie en esa posición. Carvajal y Lucas Vázquez, más Odriozola si no llega ninguna oferta buena por él. 

Yo lo hubiera largado hace dos o tres años, pero la política del club está bastante clara.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (29 Jul 2021)

naburiano dijo:


> Entre auto-odiarse y auto-adularse hay bastantes términos medios, que quieres que te diga.



Pero auto-odiarse esta mas cerca de la humildad.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (29 Jul 2021)

Florentino parece obsesionado con Mbappe, y para mi ademas de estar sobrevalorado, ni siquiera lo considero un delantero centro puro. Yo invertiria el dinero en intentar traer a Haaland, y a poder ser un central con oficio, porque Militao me sigue generando ciertas dudas, Nacho tampoco es un central puro, y Alaba casi lo veo mas de medio centro defensivo o de libero que de central. Hace falta un central mas, alguno con experiencia, y a poder ser con altura, porque con la marcha de Varane, la defensa se ha quedado mas bien justita de centimetros. El otro dia decian en el Chiringuito que Boateng tambien ha quedado libre y podria ser una buenisima opcion aunque tenga ya 32 tacos. Ademas volveria a formar pareja con Alaba, seria la solucion ideal.

En cuanto al centro del campo, no queda otra que apostar de una vez por todas por Odeegard, darle muchos minutos, sacarlo de constante recambio de Modric o Kroos, confiar en el, y si al termino de la temporada no ha terminado de convencer, declararlo transferible y punto.

Si lo de Haaland fuese completamente inviable, yo ficharia a Dzeko por una temporada, tiene ya 35 tacos, pero siempre me ha parecido un delantero tanque desaprovechado, y lo prefiero mil veces antes que a Jovic.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (29 Jul 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta la mierda de política deportiva de nuestro club, no descartéis la renovación de Isco y Marcelo. Al tiempo.



Y Ferreras de director deportivo.


----------



## DRIDMA (29 Jul 2021)

Messi es un negocio redondo... para todos


"Lo he hablado con Laporta y Javier Tebas. LaLiga no se puede permitir que Messi se vaya. Cometerían un error y nos arrepentiríamos todos. El mejor futbolista del mundo tiene que j




www.marca.com





Esto es nauseabundo. El otro día, el tontolculo del presidente del Getafe, creo que es socio del Madrid, pidiendo que se levante la mano a esa mafia, hoy el Marca... joder, que esto parece una república bananera!!!!! Claro ejemplo de "méame Messi y dime que llueve"!!!! No tenemos bastante con los atracos arbitrales con tener que soportar otro atraco, pero éste a nivel económico.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (29 Jul 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Messi es un negocio redondo... para todos
> 
> 
> "Lo he hablado con Laporta y Javier Tebas. LaLiga no se puede permitir que Messi se vaya. Cometerían un error y nos arrepentiríamos todos. El mejor futbolista del mundo tiene que j
> ...



Al menos asi quedara demostrado que Tebas es otro sinverguenza como Ceferin y la Superliga estara un poco mas cerca. Porque si se mira para otro lado con lo de Messi, solo sera pan para hoy y hambre para mañana, y ademas de la ruina definitiva del Barca, el inevitable principio del fin de la liga española.


----------



## Roedr (29 Jul 2021)

Glokta dijo:


> Odegaard echa la vista atrás y en él único sitio donde no ha sido feliz es en el Madrid. De hecho lo trajeron de la Real donde estaba agustisimo para meterle banquillazo. Jugadores como Nacho o Lucas que acepten suplencias sin liarla hay muy pocos
> 
> Es una pena que este la cosa así porq parece que tiene potencial



Otra forma de verlo es que simplemente no tiene pasta para triunfar en un club con presión. Creo que lo mejor es venderlo.


----------



## Edge2 (29 Jul 2021)

Por la cara que tenia hoy flopper en la firma de carbajal, en meses lo enterrais


----------



## filets (29 Jul 2021)

Aun me acuerdo de cuando Ramon Mendoza justificó el fichaje de Gica Hagi porque "le llamaban el Maradona de los Cárpatos"
Así, tal cual. ¿Por qué el Madrid ha fichado a Hagi? Porque le llaman el Maradona de los Cárpatos
Ese era el nivel

Hay que empezar a utilizar el BIG DATA para fichar, como esta haciendo el M. City.
Y hay que tener fe en nuestros jugadores. LV, Jovic y Mariano SON BUENOS. Solo hay que ponerlos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Jul 2021)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 728013
> 
> 
> Aun me acuerdo de cuando Ramon Mendoza justificó el fichaje de Gica Hagi porque "le llamaban el Maradona de los Cárpatos"
> ...



Como hace el Manchester quien??, Y ese con quién ha empatado, si llevan diez años gastando millonadas y no han podido ganar la Champions,
Los ingleses hacen fichajes de mierda y muy caros.

Hagi era un pedazo de futbolista, otra cosa fue su rendimiento,pero es de lo mejor de su época.


----------



## filets (30 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Como hace el Manchester quien??, Y ese con quién ha empatado, si llevan diez años gastando millonadas y no han podido ganar la Champions,
> Los ingleses hacen fichajes de mierda y muy caros.
> 
> Hagi era un pedazo de futbolista, otra cosa fue su rendimiento,pero es de lo mejor de su época.



Los ingleses hacen fichajes de mierda
Final de la champions City-Chelsea

Aclarate


----------



## The number of de beast (30 Jul 2021)

filets dijo:


> Los ingleses hacen fichajes de mierda
> Final de la champions City-Chelsea
> 
> Aclarate



O el Liverpool-Totemham de hace tres años. Y sin tener a ningún Messi cobrando cantidades infames e impagables y con presupuestos inferiores a Madrid o Barsa.


----------



## euromelon (30 Jul 2021)

Me temo que van a vender a odeggard por 50/60 millones y nos quedaremos con Isco y Ceballos el cual no era ni titular indiscutible en el losernal 

Veo una alineación con váter pqnzard fallicius Ceballos e Isco y se me quitan las ganas de ver futbol


----------



## Roedr (30 Jul 2021)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 728013
> 
> 
> Aun me acuerdo de cuando Ramon Mendoza justificó el fichaje de Gica Hagi porque "le llamaban el Maradona de los Cárpatos"
> ...



Eso lo llevan haciendo los clubs hace décadas, sólo ha cambiado el nombre. Los clubes saben perfectamente lo que fichan. Pero se mueve tanta pasta e intereses en el fútbol que casi lo de menos son las prestaciones del potro.


----------



## The number of de beast (30 Jul 2021)

¿Y eso que tiene que ver con el "Manchester qué" de unos mensajes más atrás? ¿Tiene alguna relación?


----------



## Manero (30 Jul 2021)

Las cifras del fichaje de Alaba con el Madrid según Spiegel:

- En total, ganará 115M brutos hasta la 2025/26 (19,47M/temporada)
- Prima de fichaje de 17,7M
- 5,2M para Pini Zahavi
- 6,3M para el padre
- Si decidiese rescindir unilateralmente el contrato debería pagar 850M

Unos 30 kilos ha costado el amigo, además de un salario de estrella. Lo que nos vamos a reir como le de por a unirse a Hazard en el club de la hamburguesa, porque con 30 años y después de haberlo ganado todo en su carrera tiene toda la pinta de haber fichado por el Madrid para tener una jubilación dorada.


----------



## Manero (30 Jul 2021)

Si al salario de Alaba le sumamos la prima de fichaje nos sale un sueldo neto de 11,5M al año (Ramos cobraba 12M). Ramos a pesar de ser un besugo es un tío que físicamente se cuida y fácilmente rendirá varios años más a buen nivel, pero Alaba es un melón por abrir como central ya que sus mejores temporadas las ha dado como lateral. 

Y eso si no le da por prejubilarse al estilo de Bale o Hazard, o como Coutinho y Umtiti para que no te quejes. Porque la profesionalidad y liderazgo de Ramos son innegables, las de Alaba están por ver


----------



## seven up (30 Jul 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Las cifras del fichaje de Alaba con el Madrid según Spiegel:
> 
> - En total, ganará 115M brutos hasta la 2025/26 (19,47M/temporada)
> - Prima de fichaje de 17,7M
> ...



Bastante por debajo de las cifras publicadas por la prensa, hablaban de 12 netos al año y un cacho más barato que Canelita. 

Lo interesante está está en el Campo Nuevo, parece que Lapuerta ha perdonado 16 millones a Ney (impuestos a parte), que el club había ganado judicialmente. Se ve que ser socio de Pini Zahavi, el agente que lo llevó al PSG tiene sus privilegios. Por lo visto eso no es corrupción, solo son chanchullos sanos.


----------



## DRIDMA (30 Jul 2021)

*








Casillas: "Sería bueno que ganase LaLiga uno que no gana nunca"


El excapitán del Madrid desea que la Liga 2021-22 la conquiste el equipo blanco, pero también ve positivo que el título pueda llevárselo un equipo revelación.



as.com





Definitivamente es gilipollas. *


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Jul 2021)

filets dijo:


> Los ingleses hacen fichajes de mierda
> Final de la champions City-Chelsea
> 
> Aclarate




Hombre por supuesto!!!, 4000 millones de euros gastados en 10 años y una final de Champions, sin duda son un ejemplo de fichajes, no como el Madrid, ese desconocido que no sabe fichar y a levantado 4 champions en 5 años, claro que sí, vamos a copiar la forma de fichar del City jajajajajaaj


----------



## Cormac (30 Jul 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre si lo han nombrado Embajador de la Liga, que va a decir? 
Que la gane el Madrid y el Barsa descienda a Segunda? 
Hace su papel.


----------



## JimTonic (31 Jul 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Si al salario de Alaba le sumamos la prima de fichaje nos sale un sueldo neto de 11,5M al año (Ramos cobraba 12M). Ramos a pesar de ser un besugo es un tío que físicamente se cuida y fácilmente rendirá varios años más a buen nivel, pero Alaba es un melón por abrir como central ya que sus mejores temporadas las ha dado como lateral.
> 
> Y eso si no le da por prejubilarse al estilo de Bale o Hazard, o como Coutinho y Umtiti para que no te quejes. Porque la profesionalidad y liderazgo de Ramos son innegables, las de Alaba están por ver




bien manero bien

solo un pequeño detalle que evidentemente no cambia para nada la razonabilidad de tu discurso, el negro tiene 28 años y las rodillas intactas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Jul 2021)

y mañana asensio vs un monton de negros treinteañeros...y españa viene casi fundida....salvo asensio...


----------



## Manero (31 Jul 2021)

En un par de años podremos comparar el rendimiento de Ramos en el PSG con el de Alaba en el Madrid y saldremos de dudas. La jugada de Florentino de dejar ir a sus dos centrales titulares es arriesgada y puede que le salga bien, pero también puede acabar en desastre.

Cuando Alaba decidió no renovar y se dejaba querer diciendo que solo quería jugar en España, en todos mis comentarios dije lo mismo, que no lo quería ver ni en pintura en el Barcelona. Porque de un tio que en la cumbre de su carrera es capaz de abandonar al mejor equipo de Europa con el que ha ganado todo y puede volver a ganarlo para irse a un Madrid o Barça en sus momentos más bajos, no me fio. Y no me fio porque esa forma de actuar indica que al jugador solo le interesa ganar más pasta y tener una jubilación dorada, no ganar títulos. Por eso digo que tiene toda la pinta de querer apuntarse al club de la hamburguesa de Hazard o al de golf de Bale.

No me imagino a un Puyol o un Piqué, o un Ramos o un Varane que tras ganar la Champions y con sus equipos en la cima de Europa decidiesen no renovar para irse libres a un equipo con menos aspiraciones solo para ganar unos cuantos millones más, y eso es exactamente lo que ha hecho Alaba. Y que Alaba haya ganado una Champions como central no es sinónimo de nada, también Oleguer ganó una Champions como central titular y era un petardo para jugar en un segunda división de la zona baja.


----------



## DRIDMA (31 Jul 2021)

Las cifras del contrato de Alaba


Der Spiegel desvela el montante total de la operación por la que el defensa austriaco ha fichado por el Real Madrid 126,5 millones de euros.




as.com





A coste cero... menudas trolas nos meten, aquí pilla hasta el apuntador.


----------



## The number of de beast (31 Jul 2021)

Manero dijo:


> En un par de años podremos comparar el rendimiento de Ramos en el PSG con el de Alaba en el Madrid y saldremos de dudas. La jugada de Florentino de dejar ir a sus dos centrales titulares es arriesgada y puede que le salga bien, pero también puede acabar en desastre.
> 
> Cuando Alaba decidió no renovar y se dejaba querer diciendo que solo quería jugar en España, en todos mis comentarios dije lo mismo, que no lo quería ver ni en pintura en el Barcelona. Porque de un tio que en la cumbre de su carrera es capaz de abandonar al mejor equipo de Europa con el que ha ganado todo y puede volver a ganarlo para irse a un Madrid o Barça en sus momentos más bajos, no me fio. Y no me fio porque esa forma de actuar indica que al jugador solo le interesa ganar más pasta y tener una jubilación dorada, no ganar títulos. Por eso digo que tiene toda la pinta de querer apuntarse al club de la hamburguesa de Hazard o al de golf de Bale.
> 
> No me imagino a un Puyol o un Piqué, o un Ramos o un Varane que tras ganar la Champions y con sus equipos en la cima de Europa decidiesen no renovar para irse libres a un equipo con menos aspiraciones solo para ganar unos cuantos millones más, y eso es exactamente lo que ha hecho Alaba. Y que Alaba haya ganado una Champions como central no es sinónimo de nada, también Oleguer ganó una Champions como central titular y era un petardo para jugar en un segunda división de la zona baja.



¿Dices en serio lo de que el Madrid tiene menos aspiraciones que un Bayern? 

La pareja de centrales del Madrid hasta diciembre en que se lesiona la "leyenda" son Varane y Ramos, y la liga ya la tienen entonces perdida y están a nada de caer eliminados en champions en la primera fase. Y eso luego cambia con el sevilllano lesionado y sin jugar. A mi me parece una buena decisión darles el cambio, uno por viejo, y el otro por que no es de recibo lo que quiere cobrar. Si en otro lado se lo pagan pues enhorabuena,, se le agradecen los servicios prestados y adíós y buena suerte.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (31 Jul 2021)

La bundesliga nos adelanta en ingresos.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## euromelon (31 Jul 2021)

A ver dan 35 kilos por esta mierda de Adama tarore que lleva 7 goles en la premier en 140 partidos el último año 3 goles y 3 asistencias en unos 2800 minutos joder si es un pufo increíble


----------



## Hannibal (31 Jul 2021)

Pues puede que Vallejo no sea nada del otro jueves, pero en lo que va de JJOO ha cometido menos errores que el que llevan meses vendiendo como el futuro mejor central español Pau Torres. Y Eric Garcia tampoco me acaba de convencer, sinceramente. 

Por otro lado, Juan Miranda me gusta muchísimo, aunque teniendo a Miguel Gutierrez sería dificl traerlo incluso aunque Mendy se vaya. Por cierto, ¿nadie ha pensado en la opción de que Mendy también puede ser central? de esa forma liberas a Alaba para jugar en otras posiciones o darle descanso a Case.

P.D. ¿Pero por qué seguis contestando al retrasado del amanerado?


----------



## euromelon (31 Jul 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues puede que Vallejo no sea nada del otro jueves, pero en lo que va de JJOO ha cometido menos errores que el que llevan meses vendiendo como el futuro mejor central español Pau Torres. Y Eric Garcia tampoco me acaba de convencer, sinceramente.
> 
> Por otro lado, Juan Miranda me gusta muchísimo, aunque teniendo a Miguel Gutierrez sería dificl traerlo incluso aunque Mendy se vaya. Por cierto, ¿nadie ha pensado en la opción de que Mendy también puede ser central? de esa forma liberas a Alaba para jugar en otras posiciones o darle descanso a Case.
> 
> P.D. ¿Pero por qué seguis contestando al retrasado del amanerado?



Erick García tiene 5 partidos de experiencia en primera solo . Vallejo unos cuantos más. Tiene el problema de que se lesiona. 
Los nigrrs lo tienen casi ganado . Mal Vallejo en el gol


----------



## Hannibal (31 Jul 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Erick García tiene 5 partidos de experiencia en primera solo . Vallejo unos cuantos más. Tiene el problema de que se lesiona.
> Los nigrrs lo tienen casi ganado . Mal Vallejo en el gol



Vallejo mal pero es cagada de Unai Simón que no protege su palo.


----------



## euromelon (31 Jul 2021)

Lo he puesto ha e poco que ha hecho pufo Pedri?


----------



## euromelon (31 Jul 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Vallejo mal pero es cagada de Unai Simón que no protege su palo.



También ....


----------



## euromelon (31 Jul 2021)

Ahora empatan de todas formas imagino que los madridistas de Bien vamos todos por el japón de KUBO 

Habría que ceder a vinicius un año a otro equipo de primera española para que quede nacionalizado y venderlo después


----------



## Hannibal (31 Jul 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Lo he puesto ha e poco que ha hecho pufo Pedri?



Lo de siempre, dar pases horizontales. Los únicos que tienen profundidad son Olmo, Miranda y algo menos Asensio. Bryan Gil me gusta mucho, pero hoy los minutos que ha jugado muy flojitos.

Lo que es incomprensible es que esta mierda de selección te meta 2 goles...

P.D. ahora que he visto la repetición, Vallejo toca el balón y por eso despista a Simón. La responsabilidad está 50/50


----------



## euromelon (31 Jul 2021)

Por cierto para los haters Gareth Bale va a ser titular para carleto


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (31 Jul 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues puede que Vallejo no sea nada del otro jueves, pero en lo que va de JJOO ha cometido menos errores que el que llevan meses vendiendo como el futuro mejor central español Pau Torres. Y Eric Garcia tampoco me acaba de convencer, sinceramente.
> 
> Por otro lado, Juan Miranda me gusta muchísimo, aunque teniendo a Miguel Gutierrez sería dificl traerlo incluso aunque Mendy se vaya. Por cierto, ¿nadie ha pensado en la opción de que Mendy también puede ser central? de esa forma liberas a Alaba para jugar en otras posiciones o darle descanso a Case.
> 
> P.D. ¿Pero por qué seguis contestando al retrasado del amanerado?



Pues yo si veo Mendy de central, y casi mejor que de lateral, tambien me suena que en este hilo no soy el único que.lo ha comentado. 

Defensivamente es muy bueno, es fuerte, no pierde el sitio, es muy joven y si se le enseñan seria una central más que potable En cambio, con la.profndidad que el Madrid necesita de sus laterales, Mendy resulta flojo a nivel ofensivo.

Y como dices, con Mendy Alaba Nacho Militao ya tienes 4 centrales , si quieres traer a Vallejo para jugar la Copa, dar descansos, colocar a Alaba en el.lateral o a Mendy o tener a Vallejo para alguna emergencia me parece ok.

Después de la marcha de Varane vender a Mendy sería un error garrafal.

Donde si que hace falta quitar grasa es en "la delantera": Vinicius habría que cederlo, Brahim se queda en Milan, Reinier ( ni.le.he visto); dar el extremo izquierdo a Rodrygo y el derecho para Bale/Asensio. A Hazard te lo comes igual que a Isco,etc... pero ahí están las salidas que hay que buscar y no en la defensa ni en el centro del campo.

Este año a aguantar el.tipo, ¡Si con lo.pauperrima que es la competición doméstica lo mismo ganamos la Liga este año!... mirad el año pasado, mirad al Farsa, al Sevilla... joder que la plantilla es justa pero que si se centran se gana.

Y ya para la próxima temporada te quitas a Isco, Marcelo, Bale, Ceballos, etc... y puedes pensar en fichar de verdad. Estadio acabado, la gente volviendo a pagar su entrada , aumento de ingresos....

Va a ser un coñazo pero hay tiempos de barbecho, otros de siembra y otros de cosecha. Iniciamos ciclo.


----------



## JimTonic (31 Jul 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> La bundesliga nos adelanta en ingresos.
> 
> Cuidado pues.




no me extraña desde que perdimos a cristiano ronaldo estamos de capa caida , todos no solo el madrid

a ver si el de getafe se estra un poco y nos ayuda a traer a mbpeee, pero por el bien de todos ehhh


----------



## euromelon (31 Jul 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Pues yo si veo Mendy de central, y casi mejor que de lateral, tambien me suena que en este hilo no soy el único que.lo ha comentado.
> 
> Defensivamente es muy bueno, es fuerte, no pierde el sitio, es muy joven y si se le enseñan seria una central más que potable En cambio, con la.profndidad que el Madrid necesita de sus laterales, Mendy resulta flojo a nivel ofensivo.
> 
> ...



No compares a bale con el gitano ausensio


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (31 Jul 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> No compares a bale con el gitano ausensio



No, claro que no, Bale titular, Ausencio su suplente.

De hecho, si alguien quiere sacar algo den provecho de Ausencio debe saber que solo debe jugar los últimos 30 minutos del.partido y nunca sacarlo de inicio.

...y al tiempo, es buena idea que Bale juegue 70 minutos máximo para sacar lo.mejor de él


----------



## euromelon (31 Jul 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> No, claro que no, Bale titular, Ausencio su suplente.
> 
> De hecho, si alguien quiere sacar algo den provecho de Ausencio debe saber que solo debe jugar los últimos 30 minutos del.partido y nunca sacarlo de inicio.
> 
> ...y al tiempo, es buena idea que Bale juegue 70 minutos máximo para sacar lo.mejor de él



Yo soy partidario de un 4 4 2 con bale y odeggard titulares


----------



## Manero (31 Jul 2021)

Un futbolista a los 28 años suele estar en el mejor momento de su carrera, a eso me refería con mi frase porque Alaba por edad debería estar en su cumbre, pero eso no significa que se cumpla en todos los casos y eso hasta tu lo puedes entender. Raúl a los 19 años era una estrella y a los 28 estaba acabado, Ronaldinho decidió que a los 28 años no quería esforzarse más y otros muchos por lesiones a los 28 son mucho peores que a los 20.

Mi opinión de Alaba es que si a los 28 decidió no renovar por el equipo campeón de Europa para irse al año siguiente al Madrid del nadaplete y rodearse de Vinicius, Lucas Vázquez e Isco, es porque tiene más intención de parecerse a Ronaldinho que a Lewandowsky por poner un ejemplo de veterano de rendimiento muy alto. Y repito lo que dije en el post anterior, sus mejores años los dió como lateral más que como central.

Si luego me equivoco en mi predicción y le da al Madrid 5 años en plan estrella pues me la tragaré, pero creo que no me equivoco y Alaba se convertirá en un Hazard o un Ronaldinho más.



The number of de beast dijo:


> ¿Dices en serio lo de que el Madrid tiene menos aspiraciones que un Bayern?
> 
> La pareja de centrales del Madrid hasta diciembre en que se lesiona la "leyenda" son Varane y Ramos, y la liga ya la tienen entonces perdida y están a nada de caer eliminados en champions en la primera fase. Y eso luego cambia con el sevilllano lesionado y sin jugar. A mi me parece una buena decisión darles el cambio, uno por viejo, y el otro por que no es de recibo lo que quiere cobrar. Si en otro lado se lo pagan pues enhorabuena,, se le agradecen los servicios prestados y adíós y buena suerte.



Florentino no quiso pagarle 12M a Ramos o Varane que han demostrado ser centrales de calidad durante años, y en cambio decide dárselos a Alaba que rinde mejor de lateral que de central y que además dice que le gustaría jugar de centrocampista (si ya se que su sueldo será de 9,5M, pero sumando la prima de fichaje que se ha llevado lo que se lleva realmente si dividimos el total entre 5 años es 11,5M limpios).

Me veo que acabaran jugando de centrales titulares Nacho y Vallejo para alegría y regocijo de todos sus rivales.


----------



## Scardanelli (31 Jul 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Por cierto para los haters Gareth Bale va a ser titular para carleto



Para mí Bale está para jugar de 9. Y seguramente muy bien. No tiene edad para que lo pongas en banda.


----------



## Scardanelli (31 Jul 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Pues yo si veo Mendy de central, y casi mejor que de lateral, tambien me suena que en este hilo no soy el único que.lo ha comentado.
> 
> Defensivamente es muy bueno, es fuerte, no pierde el sitio, es muy joven y si se le enseñan seria una central más que potable En cambio, con la.profndidad que el Madrid necesita de sus laterales, Mendy resulta flojo a nivel ofensivo.
> 
> ...



Yo a Mendy lo veo de mejor central que lateral. Pero es una incógnita ya que nunca ha jugado ahí. En defensa de tres centrales sería perfecto. En todo caso, si ahí no cuajara, vamos cortos de centrales. Es evidente. En cualquier caso, debería reconvertirse porque me da que Miguel es un jugadoraco.

En cuanto a la delantera, a Rodrygo hay que darle la izquierda y tenemos un problema en la derecha. No hay jugador específico ahí y llevamos temporadas con ese problema. 

Asensio no lo considero que esté para el Madrid y menos en la banda derecha y a Vinicius lo dejaba en plantilla. Creo que es buen jugador para ciertos contextos puntuales.

Marcelo, Isco, Panzard... son grasa que no te la puedes quitar porque nadie quiere. Su sitio es la grada.

A Bale, como he dicho, lo veo de 9. El problema es que con un 4-3-3 tienes un problema para mezclar a Benzema y Bale y, además, tienes un déficit en banda derecha. Si no viene nadie más y Carvajal vuelve a ser jugador de fútbol, quizás el Madrid puede jugar con un sistema en el que la derecha queda fundamentalmente para Valverde y Carvajal con Bale o Benzema apareciendo por ahí puntualmente. Para mí más Benzema que Bale, porque veo a Benzema mejor como generador y enlace que a Bale, quien me parece que en esta Liga devaluada, si no se lesiona, puede marca muchos goles de 9. Algo así:

-------------------Bale--------------------------

Rodrygo----------------------Benzema--------


----------------------------------------Valverde

-------------Odegaard

------------------------Casemiro-----------------------

Miguel----------Alaba-----------Militao--------Carvajal


----------



## Scardanelli (31 Jul 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues puede que Vallejo no sea nada del otro jueves, pero en lo que va de JJOO ha cometido menos errores que el que llevan meses vendiendo como el futuro mejor central español Pau Torres. Y Eric Garcia tampoco me acaba de convencer, sinceramente.
> 
> Por otro lado, Juan Miranda me gusta muchísimo, aunque teniendo a Miguel Gutierrez sería dificl traerlo incluso aunque Mendy se vaya. Por cierto, ¿nadie ha pensado en la opción de que Mendy también puede ser central? de esa forma liberas a Alaba para jugar en otras posiciones o darle descanso a Case.
> 
> P.D. ¿Pero por qué seguis contestando al retrasado del amanerado?



Y Eric y Pau son más blandos que la mierda de pavo. Estoy encantado del fichaje de Eric por el Barcelona.


----------



## JimTonic (31 Jul 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Un futbolista a los 28 años suele estar en el mejor momento de su carrera, a eso me refería con mi frase porque Alaba por edad debería estar en su cumbre, pero eso no significa que se cumpla en todos los casos y eso hasta tu lo puedes entender. Raúl a los 19 años era una estrella y a los 28 estaba acabado, Ronaldinho decidió que a los 28 años no quería esforzarse más y otros muchos por lesiones a los 28 son mucho peores que a los 20.
> 
> Mi opinión de Alaba es que si a los 28 decidió no renovar por el equipo campeón de Europa para irse al año siguiente al Madrid del nadaplete y rodearse de Vinicius, Lucas Vázquez e Isco, es porque tiene más intención de parecerse a Ronaldinho que a Lewandowsky por poner un ejemplo de veterano de rendimiento muy alto. Y repito lo que dije en el post anterior, sus mejores años los dió como lateral más que como central.
> 
> ...




oye manero una duda, a esta hora podeis empezar a inscribir a jugadores para la liga en la temporada 2021-2022??


----------



## euromelon (31 Jul 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Para mí Bale está para jugar de 9. Y seguramente muy bien. No tiene edad para que lo pongas en banda.



4 4 2 Benzema de 9 bale con libertad


----------



## Agente Coulson (31 Jul 2021)

A falta de que pueda llegar Mbappe, yo jugaría un 4-4-2 con Rodrygo y Benzema en la delantera; y odegaard, kroos, casemiro valverde en el centro del campo. Con Mendy, alaba, militao, carvajal, en defensa.


----------



## Scardanelli (31 Jul 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Me veo que acabaran jugando de centrales titulares Nacho y Vallejo para alegría y regocijo de todos sus rivales.



Me pensaría mucho criticar los centrales de cualquier equipo si el mío hubiera apostado por Eric García como titular. Centrales como Eric, cuya principal virtud como defensor es que hay gente que piensa que tiene buena salida del balón, me dan mucho miedo. El Madrid anda corto de centrales en plantilla, pero si me dices si prefiero una pareja titular Militao-Alaba o Eric-Piqué, creo que no hay color. O hay mucho color.


----------



## Scardanelli (31 Jul 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> 4 4 2 Benzema de 9 bale con libertad



Al final los sistemas son fluidos, y los números relativos, pero el problema del 442 del Madrid sería la ocupación de la derecha, ya que me parece desaprovechar a Valverde meterlo en banda fijo. En cuanto a Bale... pues Bale y Benzema son los tipos con más calidad si no viene Mbappé y hay que juntarlos arriba.


----------



## Scardanelli (31 Jul 2021)

Varane es la típica venta de Florentino. Como lo fueron Di María o Redondo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Jul 2021)

Dejaos de pajas, alaba se marcha para que le suban la ficha, ya sea por aumento de sueldo o por incluir la prima en su sueldo.

Varane se marcha porque el club no le paga lo que pide, cobraba bastante "poco" para ser quien era gustos aparte, a ramos se le larga porque pide dos años a 12 kilos y ya tiene más años que tutankamon y como todos los acabados quiere ser titular y cobrar un pastón y el Florencio ya tiene un máster en hijos de putas con Raúl y casillas como para caer otra vez.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (31 Jul 2021)

Curioso, siempre que los del Farsa sacan lo del sextete para minimizar las Champions del Madrid se les podria trollear con esto para minimizar los balones de oro de Messi


----------



## Fiodor (31 Jul 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Varane se marcha porque el club no le paga lo que pide, cobraba bastante "poco" para ser quien era gustos aparte,



Cobraba bastante poco porque siempre se escondió detrás del liderazgo de Ramos. Nunca fue capaz de dar un paso adelante y ser un líder... Cuando no jugaba Ramos a su lado, su rendimiento bajaba mucho. En el Manchester United se darán cuenta de que siendo un buen defensa, nunca deberían haber pagado tanto dinero por él...


----------



## Scardanelli (31 Jul 2021)

Te digo mi opinión sobre lo de Varane.

Económicamente, si no estaba claro que iba a renovar, había que sacar 50 millones por él. Me parece que la opinión del Madrid es que no tenía el mismo nivel y jerarquía que Alaba o Ramos y quería pagarle menos y él no lo aceptaba. La venta es la única salida.

Deportivamente Varane no ha terminado de ser todo lo que se esperaba y además no es muy complementario con Militao. Ambos juegan mejor en el carril derecho y su salida de balón no es como la de Alaba o Ramos. Además son el mismo tipo de central de choque y entrada más que de espera. Por otro lado, el Madrid pierde deportivamente porque, pese a eso, Varane es un gran central y el Madrid se queda con dos grandes centrales, más Nacho que es muy bueno, pero no es top y dos jugadores del filial como Chust o Gila que no apuntan alto. Tipos muy menores. Luego está la solución ocasional de Mendy.

Por otro lado, sin Ramos ni Varane, el Madrid pierde claramente en el juego aéreo, donde Alaba no es dominante, ni lo son Nacho, ni Mendy. Ahí tenemos una pérdida clara, que se puede compensar en defensas de córners si Bale está en el campo.

En definitiva, la venta era la única salida, pero el Madrid debería haber tratado de fichar a algún central alto y con experiencia a bajo coste, como solución de plantilla, porque los centrales del filial o no son buenos (Chust, Gila) o están muy verdes (Pablo Ramón).


----------



## Manero (31 Jul 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Me pensaría mucho criticar los centrales de cualquier equipo si el mío hubiera apostado por Eric García como titular. Centrales como Eric, cuya principal virtud como defensor es que hay gente que piensa que tiene buena salida del balón, me dan mucho miedo. El Madrid anda corto de centrales en plantilla, pero si me dices si prefiero una pareja titular Militao-Alaba o Eric-Piqué, creo que no hay color. O hay mucho color.



Eric no llega como titular porque Araújo está bastante delante suyo, un Piqué-Araújo me da tranquilidad. Pero a Koeman le gusta jugar algunos partidos con defensa de 3 centrales, ahí Eric y Mingueza tendrán seguramente bastantes minutos. 

Eric García así de entrada no me parece un centralazo porque me parece blando, pero no le he visto ni 3 partidos completos así que hasta que haya completado al menos una temporada en el equipo no se si tiene nivel o no para ser titular en el Barcelona. Con 19 años tiene bastante margen de mejora, no lo matemos tan pronto.

Varane ha salido de un equipo nadapletense y claro aspirante a un nuevo nadaplete esta temporada, en cambio Alaba se ha ido de un equipo aspirante al triplete.



JimTonic dijo:


> oye manero una duda, a esta hora podeis empezar a inscribir a jugadores para la liga en la temporada 2021-2022??



Que golazo acaba de marcar Depay ahora mismo, ese mismo que será inscrito junto al resto de fichajes y de Messi.


----------



## Scardanelli (31 Jul 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Varane ha salido de un equipo nadapletense y claro aspirante a un nuevo nadaplete esta temporada, en cambio Alaba se ha ido de un equipo aspirante al triplete.



Decir eso en este Liga, con la plantilla que tiene el Barcelona, para nada dominadora es un bastante aventurado, por no usar otro término y subir el tono.



Manero dijo:


> Que golazo acaba de marcar Depay ahora mismo, ese mismo que será inscrito junto al resto de fichajes y de Messi.



Es la única decisión coherente del Barcelona. Fichar a Depay era una oportunidad única que el Madrid debería haber aprovechado. Lo dije hace meses. Muy buen jugador en plena madurez que aporta a cualquier equipo.


----------



## el ruinas II (31 Jul 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Curioso, siempre que los del Farsa sacan lo del sextete para minimizar las Champions del Madrid se les podria trollear con esto para minimizar los balones de oro de Messi



el sextete del farsa es para autoconsumo de los enfermos mentales que son seguidores de esa secta, a ver, si preguntas a cien aficionados a futbol europeos la mayoria saben que el madrid gano 4 de 5 champions ultimamente , lo del mierdete del farsa no lo sabe NINGUNO


----------



## Edu.R (31 Jul 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> La bundesliga nos adelanta en ingresos.
> 
> Cuidado pues.



Es que os voy a decir una cosa, yo sigo la Bundesliga, y si no fuera por el puto Bayern, es una Liga divertidísima, con muchas sorpresas cada jornada, pajarones, remontadas y con una base de fans muy fiel. Además, 34 partidos, no 38. Mucho mejor.

La temporada pasada tuvo momentos míticos. El Werder Bremen salvado, y va y suma 1 punto en 10 jornadas y se va a Segunda. El Mainz acaba la 1° vuelta con 7 puntos paco de mierda, a 11 pts de la salvación, y en la 2° vuelta hace 31 y acaba sin sufrir. El Eintracht todo el año en Champions, y al final la caga con el Schalke que estaba descendido y se queda fuera. Y asi.

A ver si este año la caga el Bayern y el Leipzig le puede meter mano, Nagelsmann ha empezado regular la pretemporada, hay mucha presión, y el Leipzig ha traido al entrenador del Salzburgo.

La Liga no está mal, pero el punch que tenían los cracks se nota.


----------



## Manero (31 Jul 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Decir eso en este Liga, con la plantilla que tiene el Barcelona, para nada dominadora es un bastante aventurado, por no usar otro término y subir el tono.



El favorito para ganar la Liga es el Atlético y más después del fichaje de De Paul que le da mil vueltas a Saúl. Y si Cerezo se rasca el bolsillo y se lleva a Griezmann aún será más favorito, porque Laporta no es Bartomeu y no se lo regalará.

Pero si un equipo le puede discutir la liga al Atlético será el Barcelona, no el Madrid.

Quién eliminó al Bayern en cuartos?
A que equipos eliminó el Madrid para llegar a semis?

No hace falta decir nada más su señoría.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Jul 2021)

El Madrid y el Barcelona se van a comer una mierda el año que viene, suerte si juegan la intertoto esa de mierda si sigue existiendo, el pateti es verdad que puede hacer algo más digno que los otros dos pero siendo lo "especiales" que son lo más normal es que hagan también el ridículo.

La liga la gana algún equipo de desgraciados seguro, la copa del buey una banda de frikis y la champions lo normal que algún equipo inglés, puede que Manchester o Chelsea, el City es como el PSG no valen ni pa tomar por culo fichen a quien fichen, luego tenemos al Bayern que si les sale de los huevos te ganan las tres competiciones.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (31 Jul 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Yo a Mendy lo veo de mejor central que lateral. Pero es una incógnita ya que nunca ha jugado ahí. En defensa de tres centrales sería perfecto. En todo caso, si ahí no cuajara, vamos cortos de centrales. Es evidente. En cualquier caso, debería reconvertirse porque me da que Miguel es un jugadoraco.
> 
> En cuanto a la delantera, a Rodrygo hay que darle la izquierda y tenemos un problema en la derecha. No hay jugador específico ahí y llevamos temporadas con ese problema.
> 
> ...



Me parece un planteamiento correctisimo. De hecho , cuando pongo a Bale a la derecha es porque se juega en un 4 3 3 y no queda más cojones aunque todos sabemos que vista la plantilla no es la mejor opción.

Ya se ha comentado aquí también, defensa de tres y jugar con carrileros, Ancelotti sabría sacarle mucho partido a esa disposición.

Y sí, con Bale en punta, y Benzema de segundo delantero.

La grasa, como apuntaba en mi post, no nos la vamos a quitar este año, habrá que esperar al.próximo.

A Vinicius lo cedería porque obliga a Rodrygo a jugar en la derecha y este último no se lo merece, se merece ser titular por la derecha y su suplente Grazzard. 

Vinicius a crecer cedido y ver si vuelve o lo vendes.

Lo que sigo pensando que sería un grave error es quitarnos más gente de la línea defensiva, llámese mendy, Odriozola o Vallejo. Creo que de un modo u otro nos van a hacer falta todos. En realidad, la renovación de L. VATER se la han comprado por ser comodín en el lateral. Una mierda como lateral por cierto.


----------



## The number of de beast (1 Ago 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Un futbolista a los 28 años suele estar en el mejor momento de su carrera, a eso me refería con mi frase porque Alaba por edad debería estar en su cumbre, pero eso no significa que se cumpla en todos los casos y eso hasta tu lo puedes entender. Raúl a los 19 años era una estrella y a los 28 estaba acabado, Ronaldinho decidió que a los 28 años no quería esforzarse más y otros muchos por lesiones a los 28 son mucho peores que a los 20.
> 
> Mi opinión de Alaba es que si a los 28 decidió no renovar por el equipo campeón de Europa para irse al año siguiente al Madrid del nadaplete y rodearse de Vinicius, Lucas Vázquez e Isco, es porque tiene más intención de parecerse a Ronaldinho que a Lewandowsky por poner un ejemplo de veterano de rendimiento muy alto. Y repito lo que dije en el post anterior, sus mejores años los dió como lateral más que como central.
> 
> ...



Di la verdad pilllín......  a ti solo te gusta Ramos porque en la mitad de los Madrid-FCB terminaba expulsado o más bien autoexpulsado por pura impotencia y mediocridad -como defensa- dejando a su equipo con uno menos para ser goleado a placer por un Barsa superior en muchos momentos. 

Tiene su cosa que acuses a Umtiti, al que sacan de una concentración con su selección en plena preparación de un mundial para blindarle con un contrato estratosférico y espantar así ofertas de otros, de haber engañado al Barsa con su supuesta lesión -inexistente en aquel momento- y a la vez defiendas que Floren tenía que haber renovado por lo que pedía el sevillano, que este sí que se ha pasado todo este año lesionado de verdad, y con muchos años en su DNI. Se te ve un poco el plumero ahí....... 

Raúl sigue siendo un jugadorazo con 33 años -los aficionados del Shalke 04 pueden dar fe de ello-. Lo que era una ruina era el modelo de galácticos consentidos de Floren -Roberto Carlos ha dicho en alguna entrevista que que no era Ozil el único que pillaba todas las semanas el avión privado para irse de juerga por Europa a follar modelos y pasarlo bien, que al fin y al cabo ya ponían ellos el entrenamiento por la tarde para no tener que madrugar después de una noche de fiesta  - y sus tres entrenadores distintos por temporada cuando no ganaban nada.

Y por cierto, también está un poco feo hablar de bajón de rendimiento de Raúl en aquellas fechas ignorando u ocultando a su vez la lesión que tuvo.








Raúl se enfrenta a la lesión más grave de su carrera


Raúl González, delantero del Real Madrid, se enfrenta a la lesión más grave en sus diez años en la elite del fútbol, puesto que las previsiones más optimistas le alejan de los terrenos de juego casi dos meses.



www.abc.es


----------



## Xequinfumfa (1 Ago 2021)

Courtois

Militao-Alaba-Mendy

Bale-Valverde-Casemiro-Kroos-Miguel Gutiérrez

Rodrygo-Benzema

Coño, pues ni tan mal...


----------



## Scardanelli (1 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Me parece un planteamiento correctisimo. De hecho , cuando pongo a Bale a la derecha es porque se juega en un 4 3 3 y no queda más cojones aunque todos sabemos que vista la plantilla no es la mejor opción.
> 
> Ya se ha comentado aquí también, defensa de tres y jugar con carrileros, Ancelotti sabría sacarle mucho partido a esa disposición.
> 
> ...



Yo también creo que hay que mantener a Vallejo si no fichamos a nadie. Más que nada porque, bueno o malo, es un jugador de profesional, y Chust y Gila aun no, y no tengo claro que lo vayan a ser.

En cuanto a Odriozola, es el mejor centrador del equipo por derecha, pero mal defensa. Igual que Lucas se ha reconvertido a lateral, a Odriozola habría que tratar de reconvertirlo a centrocampista por la derecha.


----------



## Scardanelli (1 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Courtois
> 
> Militao-Alaba-Mendy
> 
> ...



Ayer estaba pensando y pajiplantilleando y considerando ese esquema. Militao-Alaba-Mendy son muy complementarios y perfectos para jugar en defensa de 3. Lo que pasa es que si se te caen dos, ya no puedes jugar así. Solo Nacho es un suplente válido.

También pensaba que el Madrid debe tratar de juntar a sus mejores jugadores arriba si quiere tener opciones y por eso lo mejor que le podía pasar es tener juntos y bien cerquita a Bale-Rodrygo-Benzema y ya, si viene Mbappé... pues eso... Lo que no veo, porque no es 2012, es a Bale de carrilero.

----------Militao------Alaba-----Mendy

Valverde-----Casemiro----Kroos/O-------Miguel

----------------------Benzema----------------
--------Bale-------------------------Rodrygo/Mbappé.----


O con Valverde por el medio, que me gusta más


----------Militao------Alaba-----Mendy

Carvajal-----Casemiro----Valverde-------Miguel

----------------------Benzema----------------
--------Bale-------------------------Rodrygo/Mbappé.----

Jugar con 7 jugadores rocosos y los tres buenos que tienes arriba y juntitos.


----------



## euromelon (1 Ago 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Ayer estaba pensando y pajiplantilleando y considerando ese esquema. Militao-Alaba-Mendy son muy complementarios y perfectos para jugar en defensa de 3. Lo que pasa es que si se te caen dos, ya no puedes jugar así. Solo Nacho es un suplente válido.
> 
> También pensaba que el Madrid debe tratar de juntar a sus mejores jugadores arriba si quiere tener opciones y por eso lo mejor que le podía pasar es tener juntos y bien cerquita a Bale-Rodrygo-Benzema y ya, si viene Mbappé... pues eso... Lo que no veo, porque no es 2012, es a Bale de carrilero.
> 
> ...



Si quieres jugar con 3 centrales achraf habría sido imprescindiblw


----------



## fieraverde (1 Ago 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Ayer estaba pensando y pajiplantilleando y considerando ese esquema. Militao-Alaba-Mendy son muy complementarios y perfectos para jugar en defensa de 3. Lo que pasa es que si se te caen dos, ya no puedes jugar así. Solo Nacho es un suplente válido.
> 
> También pensaba que el Madrid debe tratar de juntar a sus mejores jugadores arriba si quiere tener opciones y por eso lo mejor que le podía pasar es tener juntos y bien cerquita a Bale-Rodrygo-Benzema y ya, si viene Mbappé... pues eso... Lo que no veo, porque no es 2012, es a Bale de carrilero.
> 
> ...



Por que metes ahí a mbappé?


----------



## Woden (1 Ago 2021)

Y por la derecha?


----------



## Scardanelli (1 Ago 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Por que metes ahí a mbappé?



Lee el post. Condicionalidad: “si viene Mbappé”.


----------



## Manero (1 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Di la verdad pilllín......  a ti solo te gusta Ramos porque en la mitad de los Madrid-FCB terminaba expulsado o más bien autoexpulsado por pura impotencia y mediocridad -como defensa- dejando a su equipo con uno menos para ser goleado a placer por un Barsa superior en muchos momentos.



Ramos no me gusta especialmente y lo considero un peldaño por debajo de Puyol y Piqué, pero tampoco se puede negar la carrera que ha tenido y sería de necios decir que es mediocre. Pero Alaba me gusta aún menos que Ramos como central, por eso cambiar uno por otro cobrando lo mismo no me parece tan buena idea. Vale que Alaba tiene unos cuantos años menos, pero Ramos es un tio que se cuida y aún puede dar un par o 3 años buenos.



The number of de beast dijo:


> Tiene su cosa que acuses a Umtiti, al que sacan de una concentración con su selección en plena preparación de un mundial para blindarle con un contrato estratosférico y espantar así ofertas de otros, de haber engañado al Barsa con su supuesta lesión -inexistente en aquel momento- y a la vez defiendas que Floren tenía que haber renovado por lo que pedía el sevillano, que este sí que se ha pasado todo este año lesionado de verdad, y con muchos años en su DNI. Se te ve un poco el plumero ahí.......



Umtiti no estaba lesionado cuando lo renovaron. Lo que pasaba con Umtiti es que ya en aquel entonces tenía desgaste en el cartílago de su rodilla por lo que los médicos del Barcelona pedían descanso para esa rodilla y le aconsejaron no ir al Mundial. Umtiti decidió jugar el Mundial y Bartomeu decidió renovarlo desoyendo las dudas de algunos médicos sobre el futuro de esa rodilla como el tiempo les ha dado la razón. Nadie engañó a nadie, fueron malas decisiones tomadas por dos tontos muy tontos. Umtiti ya es un ex jugador y Ramos cuando se recupere de su lesión volverá al nivel de antes, no son para nada casos comparables.



The number of de beast dijo:


> Raúl sigue siendo un jugadorazo con 33 años -los aficionados del Shalke 04 pueden dar fe de ello-. Lo que era una ruina era el modelo de galácticos consentidos de Floren -Roberto Carlos ha dicho en alguna entrevista que que no era Ozil el único que pillaba todas las semanas el avión privado para irse de juerga por Europa a follar modelos y pasarlo bien, que al fin y al cabo ya ponían ellos el entrenamiento por la tarde para no tener que madrugar después de una noche de fiesta  - y sus tres entrenadores distintos por temporada cuando no ganaban nada.
> 
> Y por cierto, también está un poco feo hablar de bajón de rendimiento de Raúl en aquellas fechas ignorando u ocultando a su vez la lesión que tuvo.
> 
> ...



Raúl pasó de ser candidato al balon de oro a ser un jugador nivel Shalke en poco tiempo. El motivo de su bajón no se si fué por una lesión o por otra cosa, pero si que pegó esa bajada de nivel a una edad en la que la mayoría de jugadores están en la cima de su carrera.


----------



## Scardanelli (1 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Si quieres jugar con 3 centrales achraf habría sido imprescindiblw



Florentino tenía claro que Hakimi era un cheque. Lo que ha hecho perdonándole al Inter los impagos es, por cierto, para nota...


----------



## The number of de beast (1 Ago 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Lee el post. Condicionalidad: “si viene Mbappé”.



Ahora mismo hay bastantes posibilidades de que terminen comprando al francés, pero habrá que ver cómo evolucionan las cosas hasta el 31 de agosto. Y la razón es muy sencilla, el PSG ya ha fichado hasta hoy por 80 K y vendido solo por 7 K. Y también ha incorporado a tres -Ramos, el portero de Italia y otro más- que no cobran dos duros precisamente.... 

Y por mucho que se insista en la patraña esa de los clubs estado -más falsa que un billete de 6 euros- la realidad es que, con ligeras diferencias, tanto en Francia como en la Uefa existen el fair play, límite salarial o como quiera llamarlo cada uno, y tendrán que cuadrar sus cuentas entre ventas, compras y presupuesto y masa salarial, que tampoco pueden hacer lo que les venga en gana. Así que hasta el rabo -el 31 de agosto- todo es toro....


----------



## The number of de beast (1 Ago 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Ramos no me gusta especialmente y lo considero un peldaño por debajo de Puyol y Piqué, pero tampoco se puede negar la carrera que ha tenido y sería de necios decir que es mediocre. Pero Alaba me gusta aún menos que Ramos como central, por eso cambiar uno por otro cobrando lo mismo no me parece tan buena idea. Vale que Alaba tiene unos cuantos años menos, pero Ramos es un tio que se cuida y aún puede dar un par o 3 años buenos.
> 
> 
> Umtiti no estaba lesionado cuando lo renovaron. Lo que pasaba con Umtiti es que ya en aquel entonces tenía desgaste en el cartílago de su rodilla por lo que los médicos del Barcelona pedían descanso para esa rodilla y le aconsejaron no ir al Mundial. Umtiti decidió jugar el Mundial y Bartomeu decidió renovarlo desoyendo las dudas de algunos médicos sobre el futuro de esa rodilla como el tiempo les ha dado la razón. Nadie engañó a nadie, fueron malas decisiones tomadas por dos tontos muy tontos. Umtiti ya es un ex jugador y Ramos cuando se recupere de su lesión volverá al nivel de antes, no son para nada casos comparables.
> ...



Yo me he referido a sus enfrentamientos directos con el FCB, y ahí casi que se puede hasta decir que era un paquete. También es justo señalar que se las ha visto con el mejor Barsa de la historia -que es lo mismo que les ha pasado a los que se toparon con la España 2008/20012- y eso no ayuda mucho, pero en cualquier caso, me parece que ha salido bastante perjudicado en esos lances como para que me lo intenten colar como"leyenda".

No mientas con Umtiti, que la hemeroteca está disponible para el que la quiera consultar. Los médicos no se ponían de acuerdo y nadie le garantizaba absolutamente nada con la operación, por lo que era comprensible que el jugador prefiriera seguir con la otra opción, que no son tampoco esclavos para hacer lo que ordene un club y menos si se trata de entrar a un quirófano. Y estás más fuera de la realidad que el propio Bartomeu y sus contratos delirantes si te parece razonable decirle a un jugador que se tiene que perder un mundial, y la posibilidad de ser campeón del mundo con su selección -Ni Messi, ni CR7, ni Cruyff, ni muchos otros lo son- con lo que eso supone de prestigio, ofertas importantes, etc....

Ese Shalke 04 de Raíl le levanta una copa alemana al Bayern, que para algunas cosas te parece muy importante, así que un respeto para ellos.


----------



## filets (2 Ago 2021)

Ya estamos en Agosto y SR4 sigue lesionado. Desde Enero que no juega un partido


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (2 Ago 2021)

Kane no se presenta a entrenar en e totteham....ese tiene que ser el fichaje no mbappe


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (2 Ago 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Kane no se presenta a entrenar en e totteham....ese tiene que ser el fichaje no mbappe



Se le ha pasado un poco el arroz para el pastón que nos van a pedir (menos mal que era mentira lo de los 180 millones porque si no Mbappe costaría 250), pero es top 3 de mejores delanteros centro con Lewan y Haaland, eso está claro.

Si lo ficha Guardiola me gustaría leer al simpático conforero que decía que no lo había fichado un grande porque no sabía jugar con balón.


----------



## ccc (2 Ago 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Ayer estaba pensando y pajiplantilleando y considerando ese esquema. Militao-Alaba-Mendy son muy complementarios y perfectos para jugar en defensa de 3. Lo que pasa es que si se te caen dos, ya no puedes jugar así. Solo Nacho es un suplente válido.
> 
> También pensaba que el Madrid debe tratar de juntar a sus mejores jugadores arriba si quiere tener opciones y por eso lo mejor que le podía pasar es tener juntos y bien cerquita a Bale-Rodrygo-Benzema y ya, si viene Mbappé... pues eso... Lo que no veo, porque no es 2012, es a Bale de carrilero.
> 
> ...




No lo veo, mas que nada porque somos el madrid y no el cerdilla: Un 3x4x3 no es viable para un equipo como el Madrid, aunque lo que estas planteando es en realidad un 3x4x2x1 o un 5x3x2 : Sin embargo, tengo que reconocer que me gusta.

Yo veo que Ancelotti hara algo de este estilo sino viene Mbappe:

-- Carva/Odri/Vazquez--------Militao------Alaba----- Mendy/Miguel/Marce------
---------Kroos/Valverde/Ode ----- Case/Valverde --------- Kroos/Valverde ---------
---- Odegaard/Bale/Rodry ------------------------------------- Vini/Haazard----
-------------------------------Benzemalo/Rodry ----------------------------

Al Madrid tiene varios problemas:

1) Le sobran jugadores que no aportan nada, p.ej., Marcelo, Bale, Haazard, Isco, Jovic y Mariano.
2) No tiene jugadores para jugar a un estilo definido; p.ej. Odegaard para ser determinante, puede jugar de 10 o de falso extremo, pero p.ej. para jugar de falso extremo necesitas un buen carrilero y un delantero que busque continuamente desmarques, como p.ej. Mbappe; pero a quien tenemos? A Benzema, que es totalmente lo contrario y que "baja" para asociarse. Odegaard no tiene plaza en este Madrid hasta que Benzema se decida largarse; o eso, o juega de interior; algo asi:

----------- Kroos/Odegaard/Modric ------ Case/Valverde ----------- Modric/Odegaard ----

3) Lo que siempre he dicho desde hace 2 anyos, cuando comenzo la reconstruccion: El Madrid se tenia que haber deshecho de todos lo jugadores "especiales" que entraban en una edad, que son aquellos que necesitan de tareas de compesaciones y por tanto nuevamente de otros jugadores "especiales "; esos jugadores eran Marcelo (la de partidos que nos ha costado), Benzema (por el que practicamos esquemas que nos permiten marcar maximo 75 goles por temporada), Iscos,....


Con lagrimas en los ojos, creo que el madrid deberia vender a Odegaard, sacar >50M€ e intentar fichar este anyo y el que viene a Mbappe y a Haaland; solo de esta manera nos podremos deshacer de Benzemalo, que es la fuente principal de nuestros problemas. Benzema ha llegado a Francia, ha "triunfado" y cual ha sido el resultado? Francia merecidamente fuera en octavos, siendo claramente la favorita del torneo y actualmente campeona del mundo.

Benzema no ha sido, ni es, ni sera un jugador para el madrid. Poned un equipo como:

------------------- Odegaard -------------
------ Mbappe ------------------- Haaland ---

Y ya teneis un equipo campeon; cualquier combinacion con Benzemalo y te dara un equipo perdedor: Es lo que hay.


----------



## filets (2 Ago 2021)

Pique viste como un retrasado


----------



## artemis (2 Ago 2021)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 731421
> 
> 
> Pique viste como un retrasado



jajajajaja pacere el Forrest Gump catalan.. jajajajaja me ha recordado al otro monger


----------



## Roedr (2 Ago 2021)

ccc dijo:


> No lo veo, mas que nada porque somos el madrid y no el cerdilla: Un 3x4x3 no es viable para un equipo como el Madrid, aunque lo que estas planteando es en realidad un 3x4x2x1 o un 5x3x2 : Sin embargo, tengo que reconocer que me gusta.
> 
> Yo veo que Ancelotti hara algo de este estilo sino viene Mbappe:
> 
> ...



qué nivel Maribel... ponlo de otra forma, sin los goles de Benzi Francia habría pasado de la fase de grupos?. A día de hoy Benzemá es mejor jugador que Mbappe y Grizzmann.


----------



## ccc (2 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> qué nivel Maribel... ponlo de otra forma, sin los goles de Benzi Francia habría pasado de la fase de grupos?. A día de hoy Benzemá es mejor jugador que Mbappe y Grizzmann.



Sin Benzemalo, pero con Griezmann y Mbappe campeones del mundo: Ya tenemos a un come pipas.

Benzemalo, como Isco, el mejor de los perdedores.


----------



## Glokta (3 Ago 2021)

Con Mbappe lleva dandose la fecha del 20 de agosto como del desbloqueo e inicio de negociaciones. Veremos que pasa

Kane lo que si me gusta es que por lo que le he visto si parece un profesional como la copa de un pino. Pero infladisimo por ser jugador Premier. Como Grealish, que es uno de mis jugadores favoritos de la premier pero que cada vez que veo la cifra de 100 millones de libras me entra la risa


----------



## loquehayqueoir (3 Ago 2021)

Di María era mejor jugador que James cuando lo largamos, y a día de hoy sigue estando para un equipo top mientras que James está para irse a Qatar. 

Si Di María siguiera en el Madrid nos habríamos ahorrado el pastizal a fondo perdido de James y el pastizal a fondo perdido de Hazard, que en total debe ser más del doble de lo que cobramos del Manchester. Y si tuviéramos un partido mañana, preferiría ponerlo a él antes que a Hazard, Rodrygo, Vinicius, Lucas o Bale.

Fue una buena venta en lo económico, pero se nos fue un jugador excelente, no un cojo como Redondo.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (3 Ago 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Di María era mejor jugador que James cuando lo largamos, y a día de hoy sigue estando para un equipo top mientras que James está para irse a Qatar.
> 
> Si Di María siguiera en el Madrid nos habríamos ahorrado el pastizal a fondo perdido de James y el pastizal a fondo perdido de Hazard, que en total debe ser más del doble de lo que cobramos del Manchester. Y si tuviéramos un partido mañana, preferiría ponerlo a él antes que a Hazard, Rodrygo, Vinicius, Lucas o Bale.
> 
> Fue una buena venta en lo económico, pero se nos fue un jugador excelente, no un cojo como Redondo.



Recordemos que Di María se "acomodó " la polla retando a todo el Bernabéu y chantajeó forzando una subida de precio.

Y ese tipo de cosas no se consienten. Si hubiésemos subido el salario a todo el mundo habriamos acabado con el Farsa a día de hoy.

En aquella época, su agente lo estuvo cambiando de equipo sistemáticamente negociando salarios más altos en cada ocasión y presionando a unos frente a otros.

Habia que venderle no aceptando su chantaje.

Pd.- La Champions de Lisboa se la debemos más a Di María que a cualquier otro...


----------



## fachacine (3 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> A ver, vayamos posición por posición y veamos las noticias que están saliendo para tener una idea lo más completa posible de por dónde pueden ir los tiros de fichajes:
> 
> Portería: Courtois y Lunin. Tenemos la posición cubierta para diez años. Cojonudo.
> 
> ...



A mí lo que más me preocupa es la sustitución de Modric, sinceramente no sabemos jugar sin Lukita, somos yonkies de Modric, y con 36 años no es plan de cargarle tanto las piernas, es un auténtico milagro que la temporada pasada no se lesionara con todo lo que jugó, aún así yo le renovaría año a año hasta los 40 o hasta cuando él quiera, siento devoción por ese tio. Pero necesita sustituto y Odegaard no me convence, típico pecho-frío, el Madrid siempre ha necesitado un organizador de calidad de ese estilo como Redondo lo fue hace años, a mí (lo he dicho aquí muchas veces) me encanta Verratti pero no lo van a soltar, y también me gusta el del Lille, Renato Sanches, al que han tasado en 35 millones. Con 23 años que tiene y ese precio no sé a qué espera Tito Flo.


----------



## fachacine (3 Ago 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Si al salario de Alaba le sumamos la prima de fichaje nos sale un sueldo neto de 11,5M al año (Ramos cobraba 12M). Ramos a pesar de ser un besugo es un tío que físicamente se cuida y fácilmente rendirá varios años más a buen nivel, pero Alaba es un melón por abrir como central ya que sus mejores temporadas las ha dado como lateral.
> 
> Y eso si no le da por prejubilarse al estilo de Bale o Hazard, o como Coutinho y Umtiti para que no te quejes. Porque la profesionalidad y liderazgo de Ramos son innegables, las de Alaba están por ver



Yo con tal de que no le expulsen 26 veces como a Ramos me conformo


----------



## loquehayqueoir (3 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Recordemos que Di María se "acomodó " la polla retando a todo el Bernabéu y chantajeó forzando una subida de precio.
> 
> Y ese tipo de cosas no se consienten. Si hubiésemos subido el salario a todo el mundo habriamos acabado con el Farsa a día de hoy.
> 
> ...



A ver, Di María es un cani de barrio argentino que hace que Ramos parezca un refinado caballero con modales de lord inglés. Yo me siento más insultado con eso de "yo jugaría gratis en el Madrid" que con una salida de tono de un jugador cambiado tras un mal partido.

Lo del agente (creo que era Mendes) es una exageración. A Di María lo echamos nosotros, cuando fichamos a James, que ni era tan bueno ni hacía ninguna falta. En Manchester no se adaptó y además le tocó Van Gaal; después de una temporada horrible, pero horrible, lo mejor para ambas partes era traspasarlo. Se fue al PSG y ahí lleva 7 años ya. Mendes es un cáncer con sida, pero vamos, que lo pintas como si llevase 10 años prostituyéndolo por media Europa cuando la realidad es que lo único que hizo es buscarle un buen equipo cuando el Madrid decidió venderlo y sacarlo de Manchester cuando estaba claro que el fichaje no había funcionado. Lo colocó en otro equipo top, y ahí sigue, dando muchos menos problemas que Neymar o Mbappé, por cierto.


----------



## euromelon (3 Ago 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Se le ha pasado un poco el arroz para el pastón que nos van a pedir (menos mal que era mentira lo de los 180 millones porque si no Mbappe costaría 250), pero es top 3 de mejores delanteros centro con Lewan y Haaland, eso está claro.
> 
> Si lo ficha Guardiola me gustaría leer al simpático conforero que decía que no lo había fichado un grande porque no sabía jugar con balón.



Kane contaría como extra comunitario

Con el gol de ausensio toca comérselo toda la temporada que marcará como mucho 5 goles


----------



## euromelon (3 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Recordemos que Di María se "acomodó " la polla retando a todo el Bernabéu y chantajeó forzando una subida de precio.
> 
> Y ese tipo de cosas no se consienten. Si hubiésemos subido el salario a todo el mundo habriamos acabado con el Farsa a día de hoy.
> 
> ...



Esa cshmpions se la debemos a bale y no al argentino de mierda


----------



## Chichimango (3 Ago 2021)

Golazo de Asensio, que es quien ha puesto un poco de verticalidad en España. Ha hecho poco, sigue escondiéndose en la banda (con su clase debería pedir el balón constantemente) pero aún así ha creado más peligro que ningún otro. A ver si le sale una buena final y termina de espabilar, cojones.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Ago 2021)

Gol de Marquiños assunsao Jr..ah no Asensio.. Un pena sino hubiera costado 120 millones


----------



## Roedr (3 Ago 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Di María era mejor jugador que James cuando lo largamos, y a día de hoy sigue estando para un equipo top mientras que James está para irse a Qatar.
> 
> Si Di María siguiera en el Madrid nos habríamos ahorrado el pastizal a fondo perdido de James y el pastizal a fondo perdido de Hazard, que en total debe ser más del doble de lo que cobramos del Manchester. Y si tuviéramos un partido mañana, preferiría ponerlo a él antes que a Hazard, Rodrygo, Vinicius, Lucas o Bale.
> 
> Fue una buena venta en lo económico, pero se nos fue un jugador excelente, no un cojo como Redondo.



Estoy de acuerdo que Tía María es un jugadorazo, y nos habría venido de fábula seguir con él. Pero hay más cosas que cuentan que las deportivas. Es un tipejo que le estaba pidiendo pasta a Floren continuamente. Evidentemente, o Floren o la Tía María, Floren no traga con estos cabrones.


----------



## filets (3 Ago 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Gol de Marquiños assunsao Jr..ah no Asensio.. Un pena sino hubiera costado 120 millones



Costó 3


----------



## fachacine (3 Ago 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A ver, Di María es un cani de barrio argentino que hace que Ramos parezca un refinado caballero con modales de lord inglés. Yo me siento más insultado con eso de "yo jugaría gratis en el Madrid" que con una salida de tono de un jugador cambiado tras un mal partido.
> 
> Lo del agente (creo que era Mendes) es una exageración. A Di María lo echamos nosotros, cuando fichamos a James, que ni era tan bueno ni hacía ninguna falta. En Manchester no se adaptó y además le tocó Van Gaal; después de una temporada horrible, pero horrible, lo mejor para ambas partes era traspasarlo. Se fue al PSG y ahí lleva 7 años ya. Mendes es un cáncer con sida, pero vamos, que lo pintas como si llevase 10 años prostituyéndolo por media Europa cuando la realidad es que lo único que hizo es buscarle un buen equipo cuando el Madrid decidió venderlo y sacarlo de Manchester cuando estaba claro que el fichaje no había funcionado. Lo colocó en otro equipo top, y ahí sigue, dando muchos menos problemas que Neymar o Mbappé, por cierto.



Yo también sigo teniendo la duda de si fuimos justos con Di Maria dándole puerta, cierto que pidió aumento de sueldo (nada dessorbitado, por cierto) pero lo hizo después de una temporada donde ganó Copa y Champions, así sí que veo legítimo pedir aumento de sueldo siempre que el que tengas esté "fuera de mercado", lo intolerable es los jugadores que piden aumento salarial tras un año en blanco, caso Ozil al final de la 2012/2013 o el actual Mendy. A esos jugadores sí que hay que darles puerta, pero Di Maria es el típico jugador de sangre caliente y con nervio que yo siempre quiero en mi equipo, todo lo contrario que jugadores gélidos como Odegaard o Jovic


----------



## Hermericus (3 Ago 2021)

No tengo confianza en el Madrid de la proxima temporada.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (3 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Esa cshmpions se la debemos a bale y no al argentino de mierda



El gitano argentino le dio buena cera a Juan Fran y lo terminó reventando, y corrió lo que no está escrito ... creo que casi todas las jugadas de ataque se cargaban por su banda y el gol de cabeza de Bale era una jugada de él 

Eso tengo en la memoria


----------



## ccc (3 Ago 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Yo también sigo teniendo la duda de si fuimos justos con Di Maria dándole puerta, cierto que pidió aumento de sueldo (nada dessorbitado, por cierto) pero lo hizo después de una temporada donde ganó Copa y Champions, así sí que veo legítimo pedir aumento de sueldo siempre que el que tengas esté "fuera de mercado", lo intolerable es los jugadores que piden aumento salarial tras un año en blanco, caso Ozil al final de la 2012/2013 o el actual Mendy. A esos jugadores sí que hay que darles puerta, pero Di Maria es el típico jugador de sangre caliente y con nervio que yo siempre quiero en mi equipo, todo lo contrario que jugadores gélidos como Odegaard o Jovic



Pues di Maria fue de lo mejor que hicimos: Lo compramos por lo que valia y lo compramos por lo que decia que valia; y lo cierto es que 70M€ en aquellos momentos fue la bomba y, desde entonces, el manchester no nos perdona una: Sabian que no habian fichado ningun super-crack mundial (y por ese precio, pensaban que lo habian hecho). Otra cosa fue fichar a James por la misma pasta: Eso fue un error.

Por favor, de Odegaard no hableis, Odegaard tiene los huevos de plantarse en el bernabeu y pedir la pelota en cada transicion; lo que no puede aguantar es la falta de meritocracia del madrid, con Modric, Kroos, Isco y co por delante de el. Y este anyo esta cagado porque se esta oliendo lo mismo: Un sistema con 3 mediocentros donde el no pega y en el que Carletto va a poner a Modric, a Kroos y a Casemiro.

Solo con una lesion gorda de Modric o Kroos nos dariamos cuenta que Odegaard esta a un mejor nivel de estos 2; si Ramos no hubiera podido jugar, aun estarian diciendo muchos por aqui que Militao no vale y es un paquete.

Se como es Carletto y solo espero de el 2 cosas:

1) Que le quede claro que como no apueste por los jovenes los de arriba se lo van cargar a las primeras de cambio (y esto parece que es asi)
2) Cuando llego hizo cambios y aposto por nuestro 4x3x3, introdujo variantes interesantes e incluso puso a jugadores en posiciones no esperadas (como Di Maria jugando de interior). Recordaros que Carleto no jugaba con Casemiro y que en mi opinion, va a prescindir de el en muchos partidos, poniendo a Valverde en su posicion.

Respecto a lo de Asensio, si mete 1 par de goles en la final seria perfecto: Es el momento de venderlo. No es un crack y tenemos demasiadas promesas, que con menor edad, son mas futbolistas que el: Kubo, Brahin, Reinier,...Y lo digo alto y claro, Reinier, en mi opinion, va a ser muy, muy bueno.


----------



## euromelon (3 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> El gitano argentino le dio buena cera a Juan Fran y lo terminó reventando, y corrió lo que no está escrito ... creo que casi todas las jugadas de ataque se cargaban por su banda y el gol de cabeza de Bale era una jugada de él
> 
> Eso tengo en la memoria



Una pifia de el al acabar la jugada que por chupón fallo y estaba ahí bale 

Bale aparte dio un codazo sano en la l gol de ramos


----------



## euromelon (3 Ago 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Yo también sigo teniendo la duda de si fuimos justos con Di Maria dándole puerta, cierto que pidió aumento de sueldo (nada dessorbitado, por cierto) pero lo hizo después de una temporada donde ganó Copa y Champions, así sí que veo legítimo pedir aumento de sueldo siempre que el que tengas esté "fuera de mercado", lo intolerable es los jugadores que piden aumento salarial tras un año en blanco, caso Ozil al final de la 2012/2013 o el actual Mendy. A esos jugadores sí que hay que darles puerta, pero Di Maria es el típico jugador de sangre caliente y con nervio que yo siempre quiero en mi equipo, todo lo contrario que jugadores gélidos como Odegaard o Jovic



Oddie cerrará bocas sobretodo si logramos largar a isco


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Ago 2021)

filets dijo:


> Costó 3



Pero si se hubiera llamado así hubieran pagado un gritón de euros


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Ago 2021)

Aprovecho para reírme de que quieran fichar a Kane por 120 millones


----------



## Xequinfumfa (3 Ago 2021)

De acuerdo con la idea de vender a Asensio y de acuerdo con las esperanzas en Reinier. Me parece un pepinazo de futbolista (los tres cuartos de hora que lo he visto...).

En desacuerdo con Odegaard. Mediocentro de calidad como hay a patadas. Nivel Arsenal o Betis.


----------



## HDR (3 Ago 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> No tengo confianza en el Madrid de la proxima temporada.



Yo sí tengo un poco, simplemente porque ha vuelto Pintus. El equipo ha sido un desastre físicamente justo desde que el idiota de Saes hizo que lo echasen por no reírle las gracietas.




euromelon dijo:


> Con el gol de ausensio toca comérselo toda la temporada que marcará como mucho 5 goles



Llevamos años viendo cómo permanece la morralla mientras se van jugadores útiles. Se va Varane, permanece Ausensio... Absurdo. Es una caída en picado la de los últimos 3 años, el equipo cada vez va a menos.


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Ago 2021)

Ojo


----------



## filets (3 Ago 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Ojo









PRESION MAXIMA desde la prensa culerda


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Ago 2021)

filets dijo:


> PRESION MAXIMA desde la prensa culerda



Que Tebas pone el culo, y Rubiales calla, ni cotiza.


----------



## euromelon (3 Ago 2021)

Por cierto vaya nulidad otra vez hoy pufo Pedri


----------



## Woden (3 Ago 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> No tengo confianza en el Madrid de la proxima temporada.



Ni tú, ni nadie. Creo que ni en el propio club son confiantes.


----------



## Manero (4 Ago 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Que Tebas pone el culo, y Rubiales calla, ni cotiza.



-El Barça y 6 equipos más que no pueden inscribir jugadores piden modificar las normas del FPF tal y como han hecho ya otras ligas debido a la pandemia.
Madridistas: Las normas se deben cumplir sin excepciones. 

-La LFP y la FEF hacen una excepción y cambian la norma para que Gareth Bale no ocupe plaza de extracomunitario. 
Madridistas: 

Como siempre el Madrid adulterando la Liga con una llamada de Florentino, eso de las normas para el Madrid no existe. UK no es Europa y punto.


----------



## filets (4 Ago 2021)

Segun la prensa española manipuladora Messi iba a comenzar a entrenar con el Varsa el 2 de agosto
No solo no aparece sino que esta de vacaciones con medio PSG


----------



## Talabera (4 Ago 2021)

filets dijo:


> Segun la prensa española manipuladora Messi iba a comenzar a entrenar con el Varsa el 2 de agosto
> No solo no aparece sino que esta de vacaciones con medio PSG
> Ver archivo adjunto 732854



Está preparando la firma


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (4 Ago 2021)

filets dijo:


> Segun la prensa española manipuladora Messi iba a comenzar a entrenar con el Varsa el 2 de agosto
> No solo no aparece sino que esta de vacaciones con medio PSG
> Ver archivo adjunto 732854




Se trasca la magedia.


----------



## JimTonic (4 Ago 2021)

yo esto de los contratos no lo entiendo, hay una cuerdo de 2400 millones para repartir entre 42 equipos, (sin contar las feminas y el futbol base). Pero es que las audiencias solo las traen 2 equipos+1.

O sea el Madrid el Barca y el Atlei, ponen las figuras, ponen los problemas de deuda, ponen los estadios nuevos, ponen los fichajes grandes, pero reciben lo mismo que el salamanca y el eibar.


Yo creo que es mas justo que pongan la audiencia y que el voto valga lo mismo que los indices de audiencia, porque ahora van a vender al madrid y al barca. En fin a ver cuando llega la superliga y utilizan la liga para jugar con los jovenes


----------



## ccc (4 Ago 2021)

Desde que Messi no renovo en su plazo, la jugada global esta clara y, en mi opinion, esta ya incluso apalabrada:

1) El BCN esta en crisis y no puede pagar a Messi, por lo que este se va al PSG; entre las 3 partes se planea todo este embrollo para que (a) Messi quede bien delante de la aficion, diciendo que se va rebajar hasta el 50% del sueldo, (b) El BCN pueda decir que ha hecho todo lo posible, mientras que entretanto esta fichando (c) y El PSG pueda planificar tb su temporada (Achraff,...) .

2) El PSG tiene un problema de saldos de 180M de euros con la liga francesa y estos se saldan con la venta de Mbappe; al igual que el BCN pueden fichar jugadores y por ultimo tendran al elemento clave: Messi.

3) El Madrid no ficha a nadie para asegurar sus finanzas y se asegura a Mbappe pagando 150M al PSG y 50M€ de comisiones: Cambia su estrategia de fichajes e invierte en tiempos de crisis por 2 cracks mundiales para los proximos 5 anyos (el siguiente sera Haaland).

Que podia fallar en este plano? Que realmente el BCN este pensando que Tebas se baja los pantalones, por alguna razon se queda Messi y el PSG ficha a Ronaldo; en todo caso, Mbappe siempre cae al Madrid este anyo.

Y ya por ultimo, veo mas probable que el PSG acabe con Ronaldo y Messi, que el Madrid no termine fichando a Mbappe.

Por que veo factible que el PSG fiche a Ronaldo y a Messi? Simple, Ronaldo y Messi han perdido cualquier derecho a negociar: quiero jugar con este, o con el otro: El jeque les dara las condiciones, les explicara el plan, que no es otro que:

Ronaldo, Messi y Neymar lleguen al mundial con el PSG. 

Y por mucho que nos pensemos: Nadie en el mundo va a hablar de que el Madrid ha fichado a Mbappe. Todo el mundo hablaria de que Ronaldo, Messi y Neymar van a jugar en el mismo equipo.

Ya para fliparme un poco, podria pensarme que el PSG ademas exige a Benzema, para tener el referente de la seleccion francesa en el proximo mundial y que el Madrid en un gesto de astucia lo tasa en 60M€ y conseguimos a Mbappe por 90M€. Pero eso es precisamente lo que ha estado haciendo la gente del BCN,...


----------



## euromelon (4 Ago 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> yo esto de los contratos no lo entiendo, hay una cuerdo de 2400 millones para repartir entre 42 equipos, (sin contar las feminas y el futbol base). Pero es que las audiencias solo las traen 2 equipos+1.
> 
> O sea el Madrid el Barca y el Atlei, ponen las figuras, ponen los problemas de deuda, ponen los estadios nuevos, ponen los fichajes grandes, pero reciben lo mismo que el salamanca y el eibar.
> 
> ...



En lugar de hacerlo con un fondo se podía haber buscado inversión minorista española. No era de los aficionados el fútbol?

Cuánto trincara tebas?


----------



## ccc (4 Ago 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> yo esto de los contratos no lo entiendo, hay una cuerdo de 2400 millones para repartir entre 42 equipos, (sin contar las feminas y el futbol base). Pero es que las audiencias solo las traen 2 equipos+1.
> 
> O sea el Madrid el Barca y el Atlei, ponen las figuras, ponen los problemas de deuda, ponen los estadios nuevos, ponen los fichajes grandes, pero reciben lo mismo que el salamanca y el eibar.
> 
> ...



Alucinante,









Lluvia de millones en LaLiga


La competición española ha confirmado el acuerdo con 'CVC'. "La transacción valora LaLiga en 24.250 mil millones de euros", recoge el comunicado oficial.



as.com





No entiendo nada: 

1) Tebas vende parte del negocio: 10% y eso sin votaciones,....
2) El BCN puede salvar el culo.

Lo siguiente va a ser cobrarse la ayuda: El BCN como de costumbre nos da por culo y dice que sale de la Superliga. Ceferin pasa del Fair Play financiero, la liga francesa mira hacia otro lado y Mbappe se queda en el PSG 

Pero, en que pais serio, puede salir una institucion y decir que ha vendido un 10% sin ningun tipo de votacion o similar? Vivimos en el caribe.


----------



## JimTonic (4 Ago 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Alucinante,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




se tiene que votar, por eso lo digo, que los votos del madrid valen lo mismo que los del eibar


----------



## euromelon (4 Ago 2021)

Recordemos que Casemiro se follo a la hija de carleto . Será titular ?


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (4 Ago 2021)

Pues nada a verder barato el 10% de la liga para que el Barça pueda inscribir a Messi. Luego que si la liga de no sé dónde está mejor gestionada.


----------



## The number of de beast (4 Ago 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> yo esto de los contratos no lo entiendo, hay una cuerdo de 2400 millones para repartir entre 42 equipos, (sin contar las feminas y el futbol base). Pero es que las audiencias solo las traen 2 equipos+1.
> 
> O sea el Madrid el Barca y el Atlei, ponen las figuras, ponen los problemas de deuda, ponen los estadios nuevos, ponen los fichajes grandes, pero reciben lo mismo que el salamanca y el eibar.
> 
> ...



La superliga no va a llegar nunca, y cuanto antes se asuma mejor. El gobierno de UK ya dejó bien claro que de ninguna manera iban a dar permiso para que se jugara en suelo británico esa pantomima de competición. Y sin los britis no hay superliga ni miniliga.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> La superliga no va a llegar nunca, y cuanto antes se asuma mejor. El gobierno de UK ya dejó bien claro que de ninguna manera iban a dar permiso para que se jugara en suelo británico esa pantomima de competición. Y sin los britis no hay superliga ni miniliga.



otro que insiste con lo de la audiencia,,cuando si se diera por ABIERTO SEGUR que tendria 3 o 2 millones de espectadores como el levante bilbado


----------



## The number of de beast (4 Ago 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> otro que insiste con lo de la audiencia,,cuando si se diera por ABIERTO SEGUR que tendria 3 o 2 millones de espectadores como el levante bilbado



No entiendo tu frase, ¿Quién insiste con lo de la audiencia? ¿Yo?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> No entiendo tu frase, ¿Quién insiste con lo de la audiencia? ¿Yo?



al que habias replicado


----------



## euromelon (4 Ago 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Pues nada a verder barato el 10% de la liga para que el Barça pueda inscribir a Messi. Luego que si la liga de no sé dónde está mejor gestionada.



Otras ligas recharazon un acuerdo similar ...


----------



## The number of de beast (4 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Otras ligas recharazon un acuerdo similar ...



Cuenta algo más. Nadie pone 2700 kilotones a cambio de nada, al final hay que pagar de una u otra manera.


----------



## euromelon (4 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Cuenta algo más. Nadie pone 2700 kilotones a cambio de nada, al final hay que pagar de una u otra manera.



Viene en la prensa Italia y Alemania no aceptaron


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (4 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Cuenta algo más. Nadie pone 2700 kilotones a cambio de nada, al final hay que pagar de una u otra manera.



Se quedan con el 10% de los ingresos de la liga durante 40 años. Y encima se tiene que devolver el dinero.  Pero sin intereses, es es el favor que hace el fondo a cambio de quedarse con el 10% de la liga


----------



## DRIDMA (4 Ago 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Se quedan con el 10% de los ingresos de la liga durante 40 años. Y encima se tiene que devolver el dinero.  Pero sin intereses, es es el favor que hace el fondo a cambio de quedarse con el 10% de la liga



Tocomocho.


----------



## sociedadponzi (4 Ago 2021)

Mercado de fichajes en Primera División: rumores, altas y bajas para la temporada 2021-22


LaLiga 21/22 arrancó el viernes 13 con el Valencia-Getafe. Los efectos económicos de la pandemia y los límites salariales que impone LaLiga condicionan un mercado de fichajes que s




www.marca.com











*Altas: *Alaba (Bayern, libre), Ancelotti (entrenador, libre/Everton)

*Bajas:* Zidane (entrenador), Sergio Ramos (PSG, libre), Altube (cedido al Fuenlabrada), Brahim (cedido al Milan), Varane (Manchester United)

*Vuelven de cesión: *Odegaard y Ceballos (Arsenal), Jovic (Eintracht), Reinier (B. Dortmund), Bale (Tottenham), Kubo (Getafe), Brahim (Milan), Borja Mayoral (Roma) y Vallejo (Granada)

*Interesan:* Mbappé (PSG), Haaland (B. Dortmund)

*ONCE PROBABLE 21/22 REAL MADRID*


----------



## filets (5 Ago 2021)




----------



## euromelon (5 Ago 2021)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> Mercado de fichajes en Primera División: rumores, altas y bajas para la temporada 2021-22
> 
> 
> LaLiga 21/22 arrancó el viernes 13 con el Valencia-Getafe. Los efectos económicos de la pandemia y los límites salariales que impone LaLiga condicionan un mercado de fichajes que s
> ...



Bale está bastante por delante de ausensio incluso de panzard para Ancelotti


----------



## artemis (5 Ago 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Se quedan con el 10% de los ingresos de la liga durante 40 años. Y encima se tiene que devolver el dinero.  Pero sin intereses, es es el favor que hace el fondo a cambio de quedarse con el 10% de la liga



Es el Precio del rescate del farsa


----------



## The number of de beast (5 Ago 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Se quedan con el 10% de los ingresos de la liga durante 40 años. Y encima se tiene que devolver el dinero.  Pero sin intereses, es es el favor que hace el fondo a cambio de quedarse con el 10% de la liga



Tebas se ha marcado un Cofidis en toda regla. Los del chiringuito dijeron ayer que eran 50 años y no 40. Y no fue de palabra, lo tuvieron escrito en la pantalla bastante tiempo sin que nadie lo corrigiera. Ahora se entiende mejor que como se ha comentado más atrás, italianos y alemanes hayan rechazado semejante "oferta", de la que ya se pueden sacar unas simples cuentas......

Estos prestan 2700 M a la liga, que se devólverán cómodamente sin intereses. Los "intereses" son el 10% de los ingresos, de los que la parte mollar son los de la TV, actualmente cifrados en 1900 M de dólares -para no andar mezclando monedas- En total son 9500 M en esos 50 años, eso sí suponiendo que esa cifra se mantuviera igual en el tiempo. Pero claro esos fondos y la banca que está detrás no son tontos ni se chupan el dedo y conocen muy bien el efecto de la inflación y aumento del coste de la vida durante tal cantidad de tiempo con lo que su s beneficios habrá que multiplicarlos por varios números, no 1 2 o 3.......

Hay que agradecerle a Laporta su sinceridad con lo de que esto es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana.


----------



## fachacine (5 Ago 2021)

Veo algo oscuro en este acuerdo, pienso que de alguna forma nos la están colando y nosotros como pardillos aceptando un presunto maná venido del cielo, es muy parecido a cuando los políticos (y sus sicarios de las tertulias de la tele) aplauden con las orejas los fondos europeos o los rescates que reciben "a fondo perdido". Sobre todo me parece inmoral firmar un acuerdo a 40 años comprometiendo a los clubs que estén en Primera División dentro de 20 o 30 años y que se ven hipotecados por algo que no han firmado ellos sino otros en su nombre 20 o 30 o 40 años antes. Porque yo puedo firmar la hipoteca de mi piso a 40 años pero eso sólo me afecta a mí, esto en cambio es muy distinto.


----------



## The number of de beast (5 Ago 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Veo algo oscuro en este acuerdo, pienso que de alguna forma nos la están colando y nosotros como pardillos aceptando un presunto maná venido del cielo, es muy parecido a cuando los políticos (y sus sicarios de las tertulias de la tele) aplauden con las orejas los fondos europeos o los rescates que reciben "a fondo perdido". Sobre todo me parece inmoral firmar un acuerdo a 40 años comprometiendo a los clubs que estén en Primera División dentro de 20 o 30 años y que se ven hipotecados por algo que no han firmado ellos sino otros en su nombre 20 o 30 o 40 años antes. Porque yo puedo firmar la hipoteca de mi piso a 40 años pero eso sólo me afecta a mí, esto en cambio es muy distinto.



También, también.....  Solo hay que retroceder mentalmente al año 1981 -me voy a quedar con que son 40 y no 50- y valorar lo que costaban las cosas entonces para darse cuenta de la salvajada que acaban de firmar a cambio de los 2700 que también hay que devolver.......  , que parecen muchos pero son calderilla comparado con el retorno que esperan obtener los yankees. Muy arruinados y caninos tienen que estar los equipos para aceptar eso. Menos les costaba rebajarse entre todos los mil millones que dicen que han perdido por el covid y seguir adelante hasta que escampe, pero eso es para gente que piense con la cabeza -como los fondos y la banca- no para golfos y manirrotos del fútbol. que es lo que son los equipos de la liga en gran medida y con contadas excepciones.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Ago 2021)

100 millones por lukaku...que están de guasa?


----------



## euromelon (5 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> También, también.....  Solo hay que retroceder mentalmente al año 1981 -me voy a quedar con que son 40 y no 50- y valorar lo que costaban las cosas entonces para darse cuenta de la salvajada que acaban de firmar a cambio de los 2700 que también hay que devolver.......  , que parecen muchos pero son calderilla comparado con el retorno que esperan obtener los yankees. Muy arruinados y caninos tienen que estar los equipos para aceptar eso. Menos les costaba rebajarse entre todos los mil millones que dicen que han perdido por el covid y seguir adelante hasta que escampe, pero eso es para gente que piense con la cabeza -como los fondos y la banca- no para golfos y manirrotos del fútbol. que es lo que son los equipos de la liga en gran medida y con contadas excepciones.



Se podría hacer una suscripción entre los minoristas españoles insisto que 2000 millones de recaudan. Yo invertiría aunque bueno yo no soy minorista


----------



## euromelon (5 Ago 2021)

He estado hablando con rothschild del acuerdo y opina que es un timo y según sus cálculos si sale adelante tebas trinca unos 100 millones


----------



## euromelon (5 Ago 2021)

El Real Madrid piensa demandar a LaLiga y a CVC tras la entrada del fondo de inversión


Se avecina una nueva guerra entre el Real Madrid y LaLiga. Esta vez por el acuerdo que ha alcanzado la patronal con CVC, el fondo de inversión que entra en nuestro fútbol ingresand




www.marca.com


----------



## Woden (5 Ago 2021)

Bien hecho. Y es un tema que debería ganarlo.


----------



## Manero (5 Ago 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Es el Precio del rescate del farsa



Para rescatar al Barça hubiera sido mucho más fácil permitir el aumento del límite salarial de los clubes (tal y como ya han hecho otras ligas) y problema solucionado, y de paso rescatabas también a casi el 40% de equipos de la Liga que estaban con el mismo problema de inscribir jugadores. Y te recuerdo que el primero en criticar este acuerdo millonario ha sido el propio Laporta.

Pero Tebas ha preferido hipotecar los ingresos de la Liga durante 40 años imagino que a cambio de alguna comisión millonaria a recibir en una cuenta en Suiza como es práctica habitual en el mundo del fútbol.


----------



## filets (5 Ago 2021)

ME MEO
El Varsa vendiendo media plantilla, se ficha al biejo del Kun solo por él, Tebas vende patrimonio de la liga para que se quede
Y el autista hormonel enanel dice que se la xupa todo y que se va


----------



## The Replicant (5 Ago 2021)

joder pensaba que era coña pero parece que no 









El Barça dice que Messi se va


El club, en un comunicado, asegura que había llegado a un acuerdo con el jugador que no se podrá formalizar y sin mencionarle echa la culpa a Tebas.




as.com













El Barcelona anuncia su ruptura con Messi


El FC Barcelona prepara un comunicado oficial para dar a conocer la situación del futuro de Leo Messi. El club azulgrana explicará lo que ha ocurrido con el delantero




www.mundodeportivo.com





pues nada, entro me descojono y me voy

taluecs


----------



## filets (5 Ago 2021)

¿Puede ser esto el principio del fin de Tebas?
La marcha de Messi y el vender patrimonio sin avisar lo mismo le pasan factura


----------



## filets (5 Ago 2021)




----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (5 Ago 2021)

filets dijo:


>



El maniquí lo siguen teniendo. Podría haber sido peor.


----------



## Hannibal (5 Ago 2021)

Mi enhorabuena al conforero que ya avisó por aquí que era todo un teatro y que estaban preparando a la culerada para echar la culpa a un tercero de que Messi se vaya.


----------



## arriondas (5 Ago 2021)

filets dijo:


> ¿Puede ser esto el principio del fin de Tebas?
> La marcha de Messi y el vender patrimonio sin avisar lo mismo le pasan factura



Puede ser. Y el inicio de la decadencia de la Liga, también. Tebas se lo ha jugado todo a una carta, y le ha salido mal.

Estas cosas no surgen de un día para otro. Pero claro, eso sólo lo conocen ellos, y lo han ocultado. Messi ya estaba fuera del Barça desde que se acabó el contrato.


----------



## filets (5 Ago 2021)




----------



## Edu.R (5 Ago 2021)

Pedrerol DIMITE. ANDA.


----------



## filets (5 Ago 2021)




----------



## road runner (5 Ago 2021)

Messi quedaté,
Messi quedaté,
Me-ssi que-da-té.


----------



## road runner (5 Ago 2021)

Ahora en serio, era mejor que se quedase y acabe de arruinarlos.


----------



## HDR (5 Ago 2021)

Ojo avizor, señores, que como el pequeño dictador se vaya al PSG, hay opciones gordas de que entonces sí dejen salir a Mbappé.


Alucinante lo de la Farsa. Se bajan los pantalones ante Ochonel, ponen en subasta toda la plantilla para pagarle el suelo 1 año más, se arrastran como culebras... Y ni aún así. *Y ENCIMA SE VA GRATIS*. Sale gratis precisamente porque le han dejado acabar contrato sin buscar quitárselo de en medio. Que Cristiano se fue con cláusula activa y dejando por tanto sus 100 buenos milloncitos. Hay que reconocer que en Florentino tenemos al mejor presidente posible, aunque no entienda mucho de lo futbolístico. Fressi se va dejando un erial tras de sí, un cráter en Narnia, tras años dejándolos tiesos vía sablazo salarial. Jojojojojojojojo qué maravilla.

Que se prepare el farserío para la Europa League.




road runner dijo:


> Ahora en serio, era mejor que se quedase y acabe de arruinarlos.



Totalmente, eso quería yo. 1 año más habría sido irremediable. Pero la mayor parte del daño ya lo tienen hecho. Y si sirve para que el Madrid enganche a Mbappé...


----------



## euromelon (5 Ago 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Puede ser. Y el inicio de la decadencia de la Liga, también. Tebas se lo ha jugado todo a una carta, y le ha salido mal.
> 
> Estas cosas no surgen de un día para otro. Pero claro, eso sólo lo conocen ellos, y lo han ocultado. Messi ya estaba fuera del Barça desde que se acabó el contrato.



El PSG anunciará en breve su fichaje 

Y tal como dije mbappe al real madrid


----------



## HDR (5 Ago 2021)

Ostia puta no sabía yo esto


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (5 Ago 2021)

Se trasca la magedia para los culerdos. Su D10S los abandona.


----------



## Edu.R (5 Ago 2021)

Amos a ver como empieza la temporada, como de nvtridos.

Yo no me esperaba esto.


----------



## Roedr (5 Ago 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Mi enhorabuena al conforero que ya avisó por aquí que era todo un teatro y que estaban preparando a la culerada para echar la culpa a un tercero de que Messi se vaya.



quién fue para soltarle unos emoticonos?


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (5 Ago 2021)

Lo mejor que le ha pasado al barcelona en años


----------



## Roedr (5 Ago 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Ahora en serio, era mejor que se quedase y acabe de arruinarlos.



No se arruinarían jamás. Siempre habrá palurdos votando al PSOE para rescatar a toda catalufilandia, y eso incluye al Farsa.


----------



## HDR (5 Ago 2021)

Ponen a Laporta solamente para que se quede Messi, haciéndole recordar años pasados... Echan a Suárez para pagarle el sueldo a Messi... Maltratan a jugadores como Griezmann para dorarle la píldora al gnomo... Ponen en venta media plantilla para poder cebarlo 1 año más... No reforman el estadio para seguir pagándole el sueldo... Traen a su amigote Agüero para contentarlo... Podría seguir...

Y se va.

QUÉ RIDÍCULO


----------



## Roedr (5 Ago 2021)

Dónde se va el Messías?


----------



## Suprimo (5 Ago 2021)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Lo mejor que le ha pasado al barcelona en años



Me cuesta pensar en qué partidos resolvía el tema la temporada pasada y se llevó buenos baños del PSG


----------



## Xequinfumfa (5 Ago 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Desde que Messi no renovo en su plazo, la jugada global esta clara y, en mi opinion, esta ya incluso apalabrada:
> 
> 1) El BCN esta en crisis y no puede pagar a Messi, por lo que este se va al PSG; entre las 3 partes se planea todo este embrollo para que (a) Messi quede bien delante de la aficion, diciendo que se va rebajar hasta el 50% del sueldo, (b) El BCN pueda decir que ha hecho todo lo posible, mientras que entretanto esta fichando (c) y El PSG pueda planificar tb su temporada (Achraff,...) .
> 
> ...



Esto era un teatrillo desde el principio. Laporta es un genio de la publicidad, las cosas como son. Se puso de acuerdo con Messi para salvarle el culo de cara a la afición. La narrativa está clara: "el club y el futbolista están de acuerdo en todo pero la pérfida liga ESPAÑOLA nos lo ha impedido por un tecnicismo legal y bla bla bla..."

El PSG junta a Neymar, Messi y Ronaldo.
El Madrid se lleva a Mbappé.
El Barça puede ingresar a los nuevos fichajes.

Y, la temporada que viene, a por Haaland.


----------



## filets (5 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> quién fue para soltarle unos emoticonos?





filets dijo:


> Tenemos que partir de la base de que el FC Barcelona no es un equipo de futbol, es una organizacion criminal que usa el futbol como tapadera de sus actividades ilicitas
> 
> De la historia de Messi no me creo nada:
> - No me creo que ningun equipo del mundo vaya a pagar 300M € por dos temporadas de este Messi, 34 años y al final de su carrera deportiva
> ...


----------



## Chichimango (5 Ago 2021)

Messi los últimos años en Europa era una puta nulidad, pero en Liga le ha dado al Barça cientos de puntos. Ojo que lo van a notar y mucho. En champions no, pero en Liga y Copa, que es lo que salvaba las temporadas al Barça, el bajón puede ser importante. Y los árbitros no hacen milagros...


----------



## HDR (5 Ago 2021)

El moro del PSG tiene que estar como loco ahora mismo amontonando maletines recién llegados de Qatar


----------



## Roedr (5 Ago 2021)

HDR dijo:


> El moro del PSG tiene que estar como loco ahora mismo amontonando maletines recién llegados de Qatar



No tienen límite en la masa salarial en la liga francesa?. De acuerdo que llega gratis, pero sube mucho el gasto en salarios como para no sobrepasar varias rayas.


----------



## The number of de beast (5 Ago 2021)

No siempre se acierta, pero esta es una de esas ocasiones.......



Sanctis dijo:


> Messi no va a seguir en el Barcelona.
> 
> Si hubiera tenido que seguir ya habría firmado y todo estaría zanjado. Es un tipo que odia el alboroto alrededor. De hecho están haciendo ambas partes el papel de hacerse el tonto pero ambas partes saben que no seguirá, pero él está con su selección y no es momento de despedirse.





The number of de beast dijo:


> Pienso lo mismo, apuesto por el PSG como destino. Por el Barcelona no firma de nuevo, ya ha pasado por el Juzgado con Hacienda y ha sido amenazado por su club el año pasado con lo mismo por querer irse. No habrá tercera ocasión, que es a dónde le iba a llevar ese descarado intento de fraude de ley de la "embajada".


----------



## Suprimo (5 Ago 2021)

Chichimango dijo:


> Messi los últimos años en Europa era una puta nulidad, pero en Liga le ha dado al Barça cientos de puntos. Ojo que lo van a notar y mucho. En champions no, pero en Liga y Copa, que es lo que salvaba las temporadas al Barça, el bajón puede ser importante. Y los árbitros no hacen milagros...



Al Farsa literalmente le regalaron la pasada liga pero ni por esas ante todopoderos como el Betis


----------



## fachacine (5 Ago 2021)

Pues yo soy socio del Barsa y exijo dimisiones, Laporta ganó las elecciones prometiendo en la precampaña que con él de presidente era más fácil que se quedara Messi


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (5 Ago 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Pues yo soy socio del Barsa y exijo dimisiones, Laporta ganó las elecciones prometiendo en la precampaña que con él de presidente era más fácil que se quedara Messi




Y fue más fácil, el problema fue Tebas.


----------



## HDR (5 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> No tienen límite en la masa salarial en la liga francesa?. De acuerdo que llega gratis, pero sube mucho el gasto en salarios como para no sobrepasar varias rayas.



Entre lo que se ahorrarían saliendo Mbappé, mas lo que pagase el Madrid por Mbappé, mas una ayudita... Sí, creo que tienen opciones. Distinto sería si tuviesen que pagar el fichaje, entonces ya no.

Además, ya se lo dijo hace meses el cani sevillano a Floren, que el PSG estaba preparando un equipo con él y Messi.


----------



## Roedr (5 Ago 2021)

HDR dijo:


> Entre lo que se ahorrarían saliendo Mbappé, mas una ayudita... Sí, creo que tienen opciones. Distinto sería si tuviesen que pagar el fichaje.



Todavía me cuesta ver que abran la mano con Mbappe. Aunque es cierto que todos los astros se alinean para su salida.


----------



## HDR (5 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Todavía me cuesta ver que abran la mano con Mbappe. Aunque es cierto que todos los astros se alinean para su salida.



Los del Chirincirco son gurús del fútbol en comparación con los moros petrodólares. No tienen ni puta idea. Escuchan el nombre "Messi" y no piensan en nada más. Rarísimo va a ser que se estén quietos con 1 mes por delante, a esa gente le arde el dinero en las manos, y están muy aburridos.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Ago 2021)

Los del Barça son raros, raros. Aparte de Agüero, largar a Suárez y tal, lo que necesitaban para mantener a Messi era indefendible... Dar la carta de libertad a un jugador con 40 y pico millones de traspaso por amortizar, bajadas del 40% de sueldo a jugadores que vale, son veteranos, pero todavía dan el nivel, vender por el 50% o menos de su valor a tíos que no son Messi pero tampoco son cojos precisamente...

No sé macho, yo he sido socio del Madrid muchos años y si lo fuera del Barça vería como maná caído del cielo que Messi acabara contrato en la coyuntura actual. Desde luego no iría llorando por las esquinas.


----------



## ccc (5 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Esto era un teatrillo desde el principio. Laporta es un genio de la publicidad, las cosas como son. Se puso de acuerdo con Messi para salvarle el culo de cara a la afición. La narrativa está clara: "el club y el futbolista están de acuerdo en todo pero la pérfida liga ESPAÑOLA nos lo ha impedido por un tecnicismo legal y bla bla bla..."
> 
> El PSG junta a Neymar, Messi y Ronaldo.
> El Madrid se lleva a Mbappé.
> ...



Ojo que Ronaldo es opcional, pero es que si os lo quedais pensando tienen una oportunidad historica de juntar a los 2 jugadores mas grandes de los ultimos 15 anyos, 2 jugadores historicos, pero que no pueden tienen capacidad de negociar, pues no hay ningun club que les pueda pagar lo que el PSG les va a pagar. Si a eso le anyades a Neymar, te cagas con la promocion para Katar. Y eso que nos olvidamos de Ramos,....

La joya de la corona y con la que me fliparia seria el fichaje de Benzema, para tener la estrella francesa.

Os imaginais, el mismo anyo podrian caer Mbappe y Haaland y nos deshacemos de Benzema.


----------



## Barrunto (5 Ago 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Para rescatar al Barça hubiera sido mucho más fácil permitir el aumento del límite salarial de los clubes (tal y como ya han hecho otras ligas) y problema solucionado, y de paso rescatabas también a casi el 40% de equipos de la Liga que estaban con el mismo problema de inscribir jugadores. Y te recuerdo que el primero en criticar este acuerdo millonario ha sido el propio Laporta.
> 
> Pero Tebas ha preferido hipotecar los ingresos de la Liga durante 40 años imagino que a cambio de alguna comisión millonaria a recibir en una cuenta en Suiza como es práctica habitual en el mundo del fútbol.



Y después del aumento salarial de este año ¿Qué? Les condonan las deudas al Barsa.

¿Pero piensas lo que escribes?


----------



## The Replicant (5 Ago 2021)

HDR dijo:


> Ojo avizor, señores, que como el pequeño dictador se vaya al PSG, hay opciones gordas de que entonces sí dejen salir a Mbappé.



joder como gracias al hormonado fichemos a Mbappe va a haber suicios culerdos en masa


----------



## Glokta (5 Ago 2021)

Laporta es un genio del relato. Era obvio que el Barça para rearmarse a medio/largo plazo tenía que soltar a Messi más temprano que tarde pero la culerdada era suicida con tal de tenerlo. Encima le ha encasquetado el muerto a la liga


----------



## road runner (5 Ago 2021)

La prensa de la culerada es lo más.
La culpa de todo es que no han fichado a un tal Romero.
Petición de D10S.
El no fichaje de Romero, clave en el frenazo de Messi

Están arruinados.


----------



## vurvujo (5 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> No tienen límite en la masa salarial en la liga francesa?. De acuerdo que llega gratis, pero sube mucho el gasto en salarios como para no sobrepasar varias rayas.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (5 Ago 2021)

Primero de todo, tiene que confirmarse la noticia. De ser así, seguro que los involucrados ya lo sabían de hace tiempo y esto es un paripé.

Los que peor lo deben estar pasando son los aficionados que lo tienen por un D10S. Alguno habrá hasta llorado. Pero para la entidad no es tan mala cosa, se libran de un sueldazo a pagar por un jugador que está al final de su carrera. A mi me hubiera gustado que siguiese más años en el barsa cobrando el pastizal que cobra. Eso sí, se les va sin dejar un duro.

Si de verdad se va, a ver a dónde. Se supone que al psg con sus colegas. En inglaterra la exigencia es mayor.

Esto sí es una noticia y no el coñazo de los JJOO. Nos vamos a entretener estos días.


----------



## The number of de beast (5 Ago 2021)

road runner dijo:


> La prensa de la culerada es lo más.
> La culpa de todo es que no han fichado a un tal Romero.
> Petición de D10S.
> El no fichaje de Romero, clave en el frenazo de Messi
> ...



_Desde el entorno de *Messi*, sin embargo, aseguran que no se pidió en ningún momento a Romero para el *Barça*. Que salió el nombre en algunas conversaciones porque el Barça lo tenía en una lista, pero que no fue petición expresa del futbolista argentino y no es un motivo por tanto de la ruptura._


La propia noticia del enlace dice eso. Ya no saben que mentiras contar para engañar a su parroquia.


----------



## Viviendo (5 Ago 2021)

Se habla del daño a la liga que cierto es grande, pero eso dio igual cuando se fue CR7, solo burlas se escucharon, y si se consigue fichar a Mbappe en vez de cuidarlo para que atraiga a mas cracks lo silvaran en todos los campos y lo moleran a palos con la complacencia arbitral, hipocresia y cinismo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Ago 2021)

120 millones por GREALISH,,que cojones....otra vez los MOROS HACIENDO morerias


----------



## ccc (5 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> _Desde el entorno de *Messi*, sin embargo, aseguran que no se pidió en ningún momento a Romero para el *Barça*. Que salió el nombre en algunas conversaciones porque el Barça lo tenía en una lista, pero que no fue petición expresa del futbolista argentino y no es un motivo por tanto de la ruptura._
> 
> 
> La propia noticia del enlace dice eso. Ya no saben que mentiras contar para engañar a su parroquia.



Es increible leer una tonteria como esa en un medio: Tienes a monos ahi? pero quien lee esta mierda? Y cada anyo estan igual


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (5 Ago 2021)

Comunicado del Barça, más maricón que el del Madrid pero algo es algo, diciendo que no aceptan la mierda del fondo.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (5 Ago 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> 120 millones por GREALISH,,que cojones....otra vez los MOROS HACIENDO morerias



*"ocho temporadas* en las que ha acumulado* 213 encuentros marcando 32 goles" 40 asistencias. *

Sale a 4 goles por temporada. Nuestro Vinicius va camino de valer 120 millones


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (5 Ago 2021)

Pero entonces se supone que tenemos que tener a messi y cristiano hasta los 45 años para vender la liga? Es que es absurdo


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (5 Ago 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> *"ocho temporadas* en las que ha acumulado* 213 encuentros marcando 32 goles" 40 asistencias. *
> 
> Sale a 4 goles por temporada. Nuestro Vinicius va camino de valer 120 millones



Y encima casi la mitad en segunda división.


----------



## Hannibal (5 Ago 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Comunicado del Barça, más maricón que el del Madrid pero algo es algo, diciendo que no aceptan la mierda del fondo.
> 
> Cuidado pues.



Lo cierto es que es muy curiosa la coincidencia en el tiempo de las noticias del fondo CVC y la no renovación de Messi. Si no hay ninguna relación, desde luego han hecho parecer que sí lo hay.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (5 Ago 2021)

Pues se ha quedado buena noche hoy...


----------



## DRIDMA (5 Ago 2021)

Todavía no ha terrminado el verano...


----------



## pepitoburbujas (5 Ago 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Y encima casi la mitad en segunda división.



No saben qué hacer con el dinero. 25 años tiene. Pero aún así no ha demostrado gran cosa en todo este tiempo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Ago 2021)

Kane por 120 kilos, pues bueno, es un tío con cierto CV y una garantía de goles, que eso vale un pastizal. 120 kilos por un tío de 20 años, pues bueno, ahí hay para amortizar y el jugador tiene todavía mucho margen de mejora a esa edad. 

120 kilos por un tío de 25 años que no ha empatado con nadie? Esto es como lo del Chigrinsky aquel.


----------



## HDR (6 Ago 2021)

*Deuda Real Madrid -*(Estadio hecho)-
_"EL CLUB PASA DE TENER UNA DEUDA NETA DE 240 MILLONES € EN LA TEMPORADA 2019/20 A *46 MILLONES €* EN LA TEMPORADA 2020/21 (ratio DEUDA/EBITDA 0,3x)."_
*








EL REAL MADRID C. F. CIERRA EL EJERCICIO 2020/21 CON UN RESULTADO POSITIVO DE 874.000 EUROS | Real Madrid CF


LA PÉRDIDA DE INGRESOS PROVOCADA POR EL COVID-19 DESDE MARZO 2020 ES -300 MILLONES €. EL CLUB PASA DE TENER UNA DEUDA NETA DE 240 MILLONES € EN LA TEMPORADA 2019/20 A 46 MILLONES € EN LA TEMPORADA 2020/21 (ratio DEUDA/EBITDA 0,3x). EL CLUB TIENE UN PATRIMONIO NETO DE 534 MILLONES € Y UNA...




www.realmadrid.com





Deuda Fc Farsa -*(Estadio no hecho)-
_"El club se ha decidido a hacer públicas sus cuentas, que por otra parte reflejan una deuda total de *1.173 millones de euros *al sumar la deuda a largo plazo."_
*








La deuda del Barça asciende a 1.173 millones de euros


La deuda del Barça asciende a los 1.173 millones de euros a largo plazo, unas cifras que reflejan la aguda crisis económica del club




www.sport.es




*



Si Florentino hubiese sido presidente del gobierno tanto tiempo como lo ha sido del Madrid, tendríamos un 1% de paro, deuda nacional inexistente y seríamos primera-segunda potencia económica de la UE. Con sus fallas y errores sí, pero tenemos el mejor presidente.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (6 Ago 2021)

Barrunto dijo:


> Y después del aumento salarial de este año ¿Qué? Les condonan las deudas al Barsa.
> 
> ¿Pero piensas lo que escribes?



Hay quienes piensan que ellos están por encima del bien y del mal. 
Recuerda que ellos inventaron el.futbol y mean colonia.


----------



## filets (6 Ago 2021)




----------



## qbit (6 Ago 2021)

HDR dijo:


> Ponen a Laporta solamente para que se quede Messi porque más vale lo malo conocido que lo bueno por conocer y se atreve a hacerse cargo del club, haciéndole recordar años pasados... Echan a Suárez para pagarle el sueldo a Messi porque están arruinados.. .Maltratan a jugadores como Griezmann para dorarle la píldora al gnomo porque están arruinados y librarse de su sueldo... Ponen en venta media plantilla para poder cebarlo 1 año más porque están arruinados... No reforman el estadio para seguir pagándole el sueldo porque están arruinados... Traen a su amigote Agüero para contentarlo porque es un veterano que cobra poco pues están arruinados... Podría seguir...



Arreglado.


----------



## DRIDMA (6 Ago 2021)




----------



## The Replicant (6 Ago 2021)




----------



## Talabera (6 Ago 2021)

Pues sin Ronaldo el madrid ha seguido arriba con nota y sin goleadores, el hazard comiendo hamburguesas, Asensio fatal, lesiones a porrillo etc etc
a ver el farsa como se come esto, su mejor jugador, asistente, goleador
estoy deseando ver la primera alineación de champions


----------



## pepitoburbujas (6 Ago 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Jajaja, lo tuve que ver varias veces, porque pensaba que era una imitación de polonia o algo así


----------



## The Replicant (6 Ago 2021)

Portada del martes


----------



## JimTonic (6 Ago 2021)

Pues me parece que el Tebas se ha columpiado y lo va a pagar porque lo que ha hecho es ilegal, se piensa que con el conjunto de la liga puede obligar al Madrid y al Barca a hacer cosas que no quieren e hipotecar sus ingresos

1) ha hecho todo este contrato a espaldas del Madrid
2) Ha puesto como condición que no haya superliga, eso es ilegal, tu no puedes obligar a un club a que haga cosas que no quiere hacer, aunque lo voten el resto. Si el resto de clubs vota vender a ayala y a modric el Madrid lo tiene que hacer??? Esto es recurrible fácilmente, y esto no debería estar ligado a los contratos de la television
3) EL Madrid solo ha cedido a la Liga los derechos televisivos de los próximos 3 años, es ilegal que la liga pretenda hipotecar a 50 años, cuando no dependa de ella. Y el resto de clubs no pueden obligar a ceder los ingresos a un club que no quiere
4) El contrato tiene intereses abusivos, tu das 2700 millones y recibes en 50 años mas de 20.000 millones???? también puede ser denunciado


con lo que ha hecho el tebas, el Madrid lo puede denunciar y salirse de la liga


----------



## seven up (6 Ago 2021)

*Exigimos saber toda la verdad sobre la marcha de Messi*

Exigimos saber la verdad. Toda la verdad. Y nada más que la verdad. *Exigimos conocer los motivos reales, con sinceridad, con franqueza, de la marcha de Messi.* Laporta comparecerá esta mañana, a las 11.00, en rueda de prensa para dar su versión de la ruptura del Barça con el mejor jugador de la historia. Ayer, en un breve comunicado, el club blaugrana argumentaba que no podía firmar el nuevo contrato con Messi debido a “obstáculos económicos y estructurales”, haciendo referencia al límite salarial de LaLiga. El presidente, que hizo de la renovación de Messi una promesa electoral, deberá explicar muy muy muy bien esta decisión dramática cuando hace solo 24 horas Javier Tebas le había proporcionado un balón de oxígeno con el acuerdo con el fondo de inversión CVC.

*Laporta deberá responder a las centenares de preguntas que hoy se están haciendo los culés de todo el mundo. *Y, sobre todo, al mayor interrogante que existe en estos momentos: cómo puede ser que ayer se anuncie que Messi no sigue en el Barça si el día anterior se estaba preparando, con todo lujo de detalles, la firma de la renovación. La excusa del dinero, sinceramente, suena a excusa, después de tantos meses de negociación y después de que se llegara a un acuerdo total por cinco años con una rebaja salarial del 50 por ciento. Nadie entiende qué ha pasado. Hay interpretaciones incluso maquiavélicas: hay quien dice que todo es una maniobra para que Tebas acepte flexibilizar la normativa financiera. Pero también se especulaba con la terrorífica opción de que el Barça, de verdad, jamás quiso renovar a Messi y que toda la negociación fue un triste paripé. A todas estas dudas (y más) deberá responder hoy Laporta. 

*También exigimos saber toda la verdad a Messi. Y a su entorno.* Ayer aseguraban estar en estado de shock. Sorprendidos. Tristes. Porque Messi quería seguir en el Barça. Y había renunciado a mucho dinero para quedarse en el Camp Nou. Pero desde ciertos rincones del club se filtraron informaciones maliciosas, según las cuales había sido Messi (o, mejor dicho, su padre y representante, Jorge Messi) quien había roto el acuerdo pidiendo más dinero a última hora. Y que forzó el fin de la negogiación porque ya tiene un nuevo club, el PSG. Seguro que todo esto es mentira. Porque la decepción y el abatimiento que ayer se trasladaba desde el entorno del crack argentino era total y absoluto. Y sincero. Pero haría bien Messi (y su entorno) en aclarar públicamente cómo se ha llegado a esta situación que ahora se antoja inexplicable. *El mejor jugador de la historia no puede irse del Barça, la que ha sido su casa durante 20 años, con un triste comunicado colgado en la web del club. *Exigimos saber la verdad. Toda la verdad. Y nada más que la verdad. 









Exigimos saber toda la verdad sobre la marcha de Messi


Laporta comparecerá hoy en rueda de prensa para dar su versión de la marcha de Leo Messi del Barças




www.sport.es


----------



## filets (6 Ago 2021)

Laporta CAGANDOSE en todos los culerdos no catalanes dando la RdP en catalufo
Se lo merecen por retrasados


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (6 Ago 2021)

ayer dijo lobo en el chiringuito que el psg tiene que cuadrar 198 millones. La jugada es clara

messi al psg

mbappe al madrid

si el madrid el año que viene se trae a haland tendrá el mejor equipo del mundo los próximos 10 años.

grande tito flo


----------



## Walter Sobchak (6 Ago 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 734824
> 
> 
> Portada del martes



Querian decir acuerdo total para que se vaya, pero no les cabia en la portada.


----------



## ccc (6 Ago 2021)

HDR dijo:


> *Deuda Real Madrid -*(Estadio hecho)-
> _"EL CLUB PASA DE TENER UNA DEUDA NETA DE 240 MILLONES € EN LA TEMPORADA 2019/20 A *46 MILLONES €* EN LA TEMPORADA 2020/21 (ratio DEUDA/EBITDA 0,3x)."_
> *
> 
> ...



Como todo el mundo sabe soy madridista, pues hace 2 meses vi las cuentas del BCN y del Madrid de la 2019/20, y pese a quien le pese, la situacion expresada en la memoria economica no era tan distante, *pues el madrid debido al COVID aumento la deuda, logrando de esta forma un resultado positivo (ingenieria contable  ) * y es que no hay que olvidar que veniamos de muchos fichajes: Hazard, Rodrygo, Reinier,....y las perdidas del COVID no estaban presupuestadas (como es normal ); sin embargo, hay diferencias profundas:

- El BCN ya estaba haciendo ingenieria financiera con traspasos antes del COVID (como el tema de los porteros) y 
- Su masa salarial estaba disparada.

En resumen, el BCN estaba al limite justo antes del COVID y despues del COVID cogieron decisiones erroneas y continuaron parcheando (p.ej. traspaso Pjanic) ; el Madrid y de Florentino han cogido decisiones coherentes (no fichar jugadores, pedir rebaja salarial, vender jugadores como Reguilon, James, Achraf,...) lo que incluso ha logrado la reduccion de la deuda (aunque yo todavia no he visto la memoria economica del 20/21), que es en mi opinion, es un parametro mucho mas importante que el resultado positivo final. Lo que quiero decir, es que esta temporada el Madrid, aun con COVID no ha palmado pasta y esto lo ha consiguido sin maquillajes financieros (a diferencia de la temporada 2019/20). El BCN, sin embargo, simplemente se ha hundido.

Y asi estamos que los de BCN, como siempre en su historia estan echando la culpa a otros, mientras que el Madrid puede mirar hacia adelante y que con el nuevo estadio y un par de fichajes estrategicos, puede volver a ser relevante en europa, a pesar de la existencia de los clubes estados. Por otra parte, Laporta ha hecho lo que tenia que hacer: con la marcha de Messi comienza un nuevo ciclo y en 2/3 anyos el BCN seguramente este en una mejor situacion que la actual: Los aficionados del BCN son simplemente estupidos al no ver la realidad. Sin embargo, y a diferencia del madrid, no van a tener ni siquiera la oportunidad de formar un equipo hegemonico como tuvieron con el Madrid y el BCN la decada pasada: Su unica posibilidad sera la superliga, una cascada de buenas decisiones y tener suerte con algun canterano o fichaje.


----------



## DRIDMA (6 Ago 2021)

Ni el que viene.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (6 Ago 2021)

Ahora lo que se lleva entre los culés es echarle la culpa a Bartomeu por fichar, tal y como pedían ellos, a Coutinho y Dembele. En realidad si estuviera Barto hubiera hipotecado al club con lo del fondo, renovado a Messi y el que venga detrás que arree.

Y esto lo sabe hasta el neandertal del chiringuito que estaba el otro día preguntando si vendían cuevas a domicilio para que se escondieran los del Madrid.


----------



## The number of de beast (6 Ago 2021)

Pues yo apuesto a que Mbape viene este mes con un lacito del PSG, igual que dije que el messias terminaba en Paris. Y el motivo es exactamente el mismo, al PSG no le cuadran las cuentas del FPF de la UEFA, por mucho que se diga la patraña esa de los clubs estado. Y la única forma de que les cuadren es vendiendo por una bonita cifra al morenito para pagarle a Messi, Neymar y compañía.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (6 Ago 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Ni el que viene.




Ya lo verás


----------



## The Replicant (6 Ago 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Ahora lo que se lleva entre los culés es echarle la culpa a Bartomeu



ahora están buscando la manera de que la culpa sea del tito Flo como siempre, y la hallarán

al tiempo


----------



## DRIDMA (6 Ago 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> ahora están buscando la manera de que la culpa sea del tito Flo como siempre, y la hallarán
> 
> al tiempo



Son como los izmierdosos con Franco, todo es culpa suya.


----------



## filets (6 Ago 2021)




----------



## Roedr (6 Ago 2021)

Veremos si se pasea por Europa. No es lo mismo Ramos 3 cojones en el Madrid que en el decadente PSG, y así con los demás. Además Mbappé no se va a tropezar en su posición con Messi?. Recuerdo a un tal Griezmann...


----------



## Edu.R (6 Ago 2021)

¿Os recuerdo la Eurocopa que hizo BAPÉ?

Por si acaso.


----------



## Chispeante (6 Ago 2021)

HDR dijo:


> (...)
> Si Florentino hubiese sido presidente del gobierno tanto tiempo como lo ha sido del Madrid, tendríamos un 1% de paro, deuda nacional inexistente y seríamos primera-segunda potencia económica de la UE. Con sus fallas y errores sí, pero tenemos el mejor presidente.



Y se habrían filtrado unos audios llamando terrorista a Otegui, golpista a Puigdemont, piltrafilla a Iglesias y a Irene Montero...bueno lo de Irene Montero me lo callo.


----------



## Roedr (6 Ago 2021)

Chispeante dijo:


> Y se habrían filtrado unos audios llamando terrorista a Otegui, golpista a Puigdemont, piltrafilla a Iglesias y a Irene Montero...bueno lo de Irene Montero me lo callo.



Muy bueno.


----------



## euromelon (6 Ago 2021)

Según se dice Aguero ha puesto en manos de sus abogados el rescindir su contrato con el farsa .

Festival del humor con los culerdos


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Ago 2021)




----------



## filets (7 Ago 2021)




----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (7 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Veremos si se pasea por Europa. No es lo mismo Ramos 3 cojones en el Madrid que en el decadente PSG, y así con los demás. Además Mbappé no se va a tropezar en su posición con Messi?. Recuerdo a un tal Griezmann...



Mbppe es diestro y Messi y Griezmann zurdos, no te preocupes por eso.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (7 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Según se dice Aguero ha puesto en manos de sus abogados el rescindir su contrato con el farsa .
> 
> Festival del humor con los culerdos



Trae una oferta con lo que le pagaran de prima de fichaje y meten a Eric García en un 2x1. Que lo de no renovar a Messi está muy bien, pero inscribir a los 3-4 pavos estos, con el 95% del presupuesto para pagar salarios y amortizaciones, va a ser también curioso.


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Ago 2021)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 735667



Esperpéntico; si se les muere el padre, les duele menos.


----------



## filets (7 Ago 2021)

Ayer el culerdismo reconocio por fin que Messi es una ruina
Si Messi produjera 300M por temporada Laporta no estaria aliviado de que se va, estaria llorando
La prueba es que el Varsa no va a hacer un nuevo presupuesto con 300M menos de ingresos


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Ago 2021)

no se vosotros pero yo como castellano y madridista que soy me estoy partiendo el culo con la ruina del Farsa,


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Ago 2021)

filets dijo:


> Ayer el culerdismo reconocio por fin que Messi es una ruina
> Si Messi produjera 300M por temporada Laporta no estaria aliviado de que se va, estaria llorando
> La prueba es que el Varsa no va a hacer un nuevo presupuesto con 300M menos de ingresos




ayer El lOBO en el chiringuito


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Ago 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> ayer El lOBO en el chiringuito



Si se le muere un hijo creo que no le duele tanto.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Ago 2021)

el farsa no va poder inscribir al kun, a garcia y a depay.



Las risas van a ser apoteósicas.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Ago 2021)

A partir del minuto 10:50


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (7 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> A partir del minuto 10:50


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (7 Ago 2021)

Carlos Soler es el único con cojones del equipo.


----------



## Bifaz23 (7 Ago 2021)

Hay que ceder de forma rápida a Vallejo al Sevilla. Con suerte el próximo año bajan a Segunda.

Más malo que la carne de pescuezo


----------



## Scardanelli (7 Ago 2021)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Hay que ceder de forma rápida a Vallejo al Sevilla. Con suerte el próximo año bajan a Segunda.
> 
> Más malo que la carne de pescuezo



El problema es que Chust y Gila no son ni futbolistas profesionales.


----------



## Bifaz23 (7 Ago 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El problema es que Chust y Gila no son ni futbolistas profesionales.



No me jodas, pero es que Vallejo ni pertenece a la especie de homo sapiens. Alguien de este grupo sabría decirme qué tipo de animal parapléjico es?


----------



## Scardanelli (7 Ago 2021)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> No me jodas, pero es que Vallejo ni pertenece a la especie de homo sapiens. Alguien de este grupo sabría decirme qué tipo de animal parapléjico es?



A mí Vallejo me parece una mierda, pero hay que ser retrasado pasa sacarlo donde lo han sacado hoy...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Ago 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Carlos Soler es el único con cojones del equipo.



A ver veníamos fundidos tras 2 Eurocopas y 3 prórrogas


----------



## filets (7 Ago 2021)

Si MESSI no puede ser inscrito esperará a Enero


----------



## Scardanelli (7 Ago 2021)

En la Premier han pagado más de 100 millones por dos tipos, Grealish y Lukaku, que siendo buenos jugadores, no son top en su posición. Va a ser imposible competir con esa gente en los actuales formatos de competición.


----------



## filets (8 Ago 2021)

Al Barsa le dio todo tipo de explicaciones
Al Madrid no le dijo nada

¿Veis como hay que montar una liga europea y largarse del estercolero?


----------



## Scardanelli (8 Ago 2021)

Tebas admitiendo sus formas corruptas y como "negociaba" con el Barcelona la aprobación del acuerdo de CVC y la inscripción de Messi, mientras le ocultaba el acuerdo al Madrid.

Liga corrupta y contra el Madrid. Ya se sabía.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Ago 2021)

Braulio tiene 36 años, una carrera y un máster, gana 1200 euros al mes con los que tiene que pagar la hipoteca y mantener a su hijo, le informan de que le trasladan a otro centro de trabajo, Braulio acepta sin decir ni mu.

Messi tiene 36 años, no llego a sacarse el graduado escolar, gana 60 millones de euros al año con los que tiene que mantener a sus dos hijos, le informan de que le trasladan a otro centro de trabajo, Messi da una rueda de prensa llorando y hablando sobre lo injusto que es el mundo.



Me encanta el fútbol como deporte, pero los futbolistas son enfermos mentales.


----------



## DRIDMA (8 Ago 2021)

Ĺlevo dos tres días como cochino en lodazal!!


----------



## Scardanelli (8 Ago 2021)

Pero PEDAZODEHIJODEPUTA, ¿otra vez con Gorcelo e Ijco?


----------



## euromelon (8 Ago 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Pero PEDAZODEHIJODEPUTA, ¿otra vez con Gorcelo e Ijco?



A ver yo creo que ojco es para ver si se lo cuelan al Milan

Pero que este antes que odegaard en un amistoso aunque sea es un insulto al fútbol


----------



## Scardanelli (8 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> A ver yo creo que ojco es para ver si se lo cuelan al Milan
> 
> Pero que este antes que odegaard en un amistoso aunque sea es un insulto al fútbol



Llevan toda la puta pretemporada con eso y no veo a nadie pegándose por fichar a Ijco.


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ago 2021)

Donde echan el madri milan? Grasias


----------



## Roedr (8 Ago 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Pero PEDAZODEHIJODEPUTA, ¿otra vez con Gorcelo e Ijco?



No sé que esperáis, pero no conocéis ya a Carletto?. Carletto mira la jerarquía y se acabó.
Todavía me acuerdo como tuvo toda la temporada puteado a Chicharito.

Edito: miremos el lado bueno. Hasta que Hazard se recupere, esperemos que muy tarde o nunca, Rodrygo podrá jugar.

Edito2: Nacho titular y Militado en el banco jajaja.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Ago 2021)

Creéis que el mamadou mbappe viendo la que está montando el PSG, va a querer fichar por el Madrid?, Yo siempre he estado convencido de que fichaba por el Madrid pero esto me hace dudar.

De todas formas pinta que mbappe tenía ya algo firmadi con el Madrid para el año que viene y que el psg lo sabe y antes de palmar pasta lo acabará vendiendo.


Lo del psg con el fair play es de cachondeo, demencial.

Si Madrid y Barcelona juegan partidos el uno contra el otro todas las semanas se acabó la tonteria, hunden la liga porque el resto es infumable de ver y ganan más ingresos ellos, a eso sumale que en el descanso haya espectáculo de chesleaders pero desnudas, siendo embestidas por gente mediante sorteo del público.


----------



## euromelon (8 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Creéis que el mamadou mbappe viendo la que está montando el PSG, va a querer fichar por el Madrid?, Yo siempre he estado convencido de que fichaba por el Madrid pero esto me hace dudar.
> 
> De todas formas pinta que mbappe tenía ya algo firmadi con el Madrid para el año que viene y que el psg lo sabe y antes de palmar pasta lo acabará vendiendo.
> 
> ...



Avee a mbappe no le va a hacer gracia que llegue un tipo viejuno a cobrar el doble que el


----------



## kakarot (8 Ago 2021)

El día que la prensa deje de vender enemistad entre Barça y R.Madrid, Tebas morirá solo y abandonado.

LIGA EUROPEA YA!


----------



## Cuqui (8 Ago 2021)

Sabeis algo del tonto el haba de @Lemavos ? se encuentra bien?


----------



## euromelon (8 Ago 2021)

Isco ya casi nos cuesta un gol


----------



## Scardanelli (8 Ago 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Donde echan el madri milan? Grasias



Dicen que en RealMadridTV, pero no me deja en la web.

EDITO: pues como estoy en España lo he puesto en el canal del RealMadridTV en la tele. La falta de costumbre.


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Ago 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Dicen que en RealMadridTV, pero no me deja en la web.



yo lo estoy viendo al modo clasico,un enlace de acestream,chuta bien…


----------



## Scardanelli (8 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> No sé que esperáis, pero no conocéis ya a Carletto?. Carletto mira la jerarquía y se acabó.
> Todavía me acuerdo como tuvo toda la temporada puteado a Chicharito.
> 
> Edito: miremos el lado bueno. Hasta que Hazard se recupere, esperemos que muy tarde o nunca, Rodrygo podrá jugar.
> ...



Eso es más normal. Militao lleva menos tiempo entrenando.

Lo que no tiene sentido es que Bale esté muy pegado a la banda. No es su sitio ya.


----------



## Lemavos (8 Ago 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Sabeis algo del tonto el haba de @Lemavos ? se encuentra bien?



Cómo me echas de menos eh gordo!!

JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS 

Las vacaciones nengggggg


----------



## Scardanelli (8 Ago 2021)

Qué lamentable lo de Ijco. Vaya rémora.


----------



## fachacine (8 Ago 2021)

De verdad, Isco es un exfutbolista, Alaba debe estar flipando


----------



## Cuqui (8 Ago 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Cómo me echas de menos eh gordo!!
> 
> JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS
> 
> Las vacaciones nengggggg



Estoy deseando leer tu ANALisis sobre los valors que inculcais a vuestras pseudoestrellas follajeques. La culerdada teneis espiritu circense, dotais a nuestra liga de jolgorio y algarabia, menudas risas llevamos estos dias.

Disfruta de tus vacaciones burrazo


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Ago 2021)

Y yo que a isco no le veo mal  Al menos le esta poniendo ganas…de Bale se podria decir lo mismo.

Y Alaba no tiene mala pinta,tiene buena planta,transmite seguridad…aunque claro,es un central y tampoco te va a levantar del asiento.


----------



## Lemavos (8 Ago 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Estoy deseando leer tu ANALisis sobre los valors que inculcais a vuestras pseudoestrellas follajeques. La culerdada teneis espiritu circense, dotais a nuestra liga de jolgorio y algarabia, menudas risas llevamos estos dias.
> 
> Disfruta de tus vacaciones burrazo



Pero si el Valencia es el club más ridículo de España JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS 

Con un dueño tailandés 

Y el madriz porque es el equipo de franco y de la España rancia y corrupta

Barça, Madrid, Valencia, la misma mierda

España y su gente MIERDA


----------



## Cuqui (8 Ago 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Pero si el Valencia es el club más ridículo de España JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS
> 
> Con un dueño tailandés
> 
> ...



Lee un poquito de historia, maricona ignorante, el equipo de Franco es el Varça. Si, ese que lleva varias temporadas saltandose el limite salarial y beneficiandose de los arbitrajes, y aun asi esta en quiebra porque es un club de paletazos gañanes que aun no han salido del campo


----------



## Scardanelli (8 Ago 2021)

Aunque haya fallado el penalti, muy bien Bale por el centro. Ahí es diferencial y un delantero de mucho nivel. Pena que el puto Zidane no lo quisiera el año pasado, hubiéramos ganado la Liga...

Por cierto, buen pase de Jovic, que no es malo cuando la toca. Pero es que no la toca nunca...


----------



## Lemavos (8 Ago 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Lee un poquito de historia, maricona ignorante, el equipo de Franco es el Varça. Si, ese que lleva varias temporadas saltandose el limite salarial y beneficiandose de los arbitrajes, y aun asi esta en quiebra porque es un club de paletazos gañanes que aun no han salido del campo


----------



## euromelon (8 Ago 2021)

Maravilloso mogollón de cambios no entra odegaard sigue el puto Isco de mierda


----------



## ccc (8 Ago 2021)

Lo siento, he llegado tarde, me puede decir alguien porque no esta jugando Odegaard y si el gordo de Isco?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Ago 2021)

Lo mejor bale.

No sé cómo debieron engañar al Florencio para fichar a la chusma esa del Jovic, Mariano y Rodrigo.
Luego que el Lucas Vázquez sea titular en el real Madrid manda huevos.

Hay mucha chusma en la plantilla.


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Ago 2021)

30000 en la grada,haciendo la ola todos pegaditos sin mascarillas ni historias…y luego los jjoo todo sin publico,el mundo se ha vuelto loco.


----------



## Scardanelli (8 Ago 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Lo siento, he llegado tarde, me puede decir alguien porque no esta jugando Odegaard y si el gordo de Isco?



Ha cambiado a todos menos a los dos interiores. Le están enseñando la puerta a Odegaard. Por el cerdo de Ijco.


----------



## euromelon (8 Ago 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Ha cambiado a todos menos a los dos interiores. Le están enseñando la puerta a Odegaard. Por el cerdo de Ijco.



Esto apunta a Isco titular maravillosa temporad nos espera


----------



## ccc (8 Ago 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Ha cambiado a todos menos a los dos interiores. Le están enseñando la puerta a Odegaard. Por el cerdo de Ijco.



No se como interpretarlo, quizas ya han llegado a un acuerdo con el Arsenal y por 40-50M lo mandan fuera. Si no es asi, no entiendo de los que se quejan de Odegaard que no tiene paciencia y tal. Isco quiza responde y nos dice que es meritocracia y tal.


----------



## euromelon (8 Ago 2021)

Media miserable hora para odegaard y con Isco que le estorba en el campo


----------



## Scardanelli (8 Ago 2021)

Vaya disparo de nuestro cedido Brahim... mejor que mucho de lo que tenemos...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Ago 2021)

Ojo que todavía falta el ganador 3 veces consecutivas del balón de oro ausencio para rematar una plantilla de ensueño.

Buah, van a temblar en europa, los galácticos 2.0:

Ausencio
Mariano
Jovic
Vinicius
Rodrigo

Los 5 galácticos reunidos por fin después de tanto tiempo, van a a temblar en europa.


----------



## euromelon (8 Ago 2021)

Maravilloso 9 cambios y sigue Isco


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Ago 2021)

Buah sale el Marvin otro galáctico, esto es un no parar de galácticos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Maravilloso 9 cambios y sigue Isco



El hijo de puta está pasadisimo de peso.


----------



## euromelon (8 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El hijo de puta está pasadisimo de peso.



Todo apunta a que será titular la semana que viene en liga


----------



## euromelon (8 Ago 2021)

Va a estar competido el entrar en champions este año


----------



## fachacine (8 Ago 2021)

Todo el mundo en la grada apiñados y sin bozal, qué sensación de libertad y de normalidad, qué maravilla


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Ago 2021)

Yo noto, no sé cómo decirlo, como que les falta un poco de no se, algo, en mi humilde opinión nos falta el gran royston drenthe para apuntalar la plantilla y tener más toque.


----------



## euromelon (8 Ago 2021)

Se va Isco y entra Víctor chustbque no sé quién coño es


----------



## fachacine (8 Ago 2021)

Isco 83 minutos, quiero pensar que Ancelotti lo pone para que los posibles compradores lo vean, porque vaya tela


----------



## mad2012 (8 Ago 2021)

2021 y después de la limpia que intentó hacer Solari, hoy de titulares Marcelo e Isco casi 3 años después...lo que nos espera este año va a ser horrible...


----------



## sociedadponzi (8 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Maravilloso 9 cambios y sigue Isco



isco lleva el brazalete de capitan


----------



## Scardanelli (8 Ago 2021)

Puede que Miguel lo que sea es interior...


----------



## ccc (8 Ago 2021)

Yo directamente veo en la primera alineacion: Isco y Marcelo y paso de verlo. En que mierda de club se le dan minutos a jugadores a los que te quieres deshacer de ellos gratis y que no cuentan para nada en el futuro. A Isco se le deberia decir: No vas a jugar un puto minuto y vas a quedarte todos los partidos en la grada. Y junto va a ti va a estar Marcelo. Ya verias como Isco acepta cualquier oferta, pues el anyo que viene queda libre y nadie va a querer un jugador que lleva 4 anyos sin rascar bola y al que el ultimo anyo no le han dado un puto minuto: PUTO MADRID, por esta puta mafia de jugadores, estaria jugando CASILLAS Y RAUL

Por otra parte, que Carletto haga lo que le salga de los cojones, a este ya os digo yo que no lo vamos a aguantar si no obtiene resultados y juegan siempre los mismos.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (8 Ago 2021)

Bueno, chavales, acabo de ver el partido y escribo esto mientras planto un pino.
Conclusiones:
-Alaba es un pedazo de futbolista. Gran fichaje.
-Carleto no se come los turrones. Va a poner a Marcelo y a Isco de titulares hasta que lo echen a gorrazos. Lo de hoy no es porque era un amistoso y tal...sigue creyendo que Isco y Marcelo son cracks y va a apostar por ellos. Paciencia hasta noviembre.
-Lucas Vázquez ha estado superadísimo todo el partido.
-Odegaard es la nada más absoluta. Venta al Arsenal ya.
-Theo Hernández se ha convertido en un muy buen futbolista en el Milan. Cuando lo tuvimos nosotros estaba muy verde aún. Me alegro por el chaval.
-Brahim es perfectamente válido para el Madrid.
-Bale ha sido el mejor del partido. Va a jugar bastante este año.
-Rodrygo ha de ser titular sí o sí. Este año se va a sacar el rabo.

Y poquito más. Ah, bueno, sí, que Mariano es un despropósito de futbolista (parece que se meta tres rayas de coca antes de salir) y que Jovic parece que no es malo del todo (aunque no le da para jugar en el Madrid).

Si no viene Mbappé nos vamos a aburrir un montón. Y si viene, hasta que larguemos a Carleto, casi que también.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Ago 2021)

Lo más normal y adecuado en una preparación deportiva de elite y programada por cuerpos médicos de elite, es que en el descanso les den cocaína a los jugadores, pero se ve que ni con esas.


----------



## Scardanelli (8 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Bueno, chavales, acabo de ver el partido y escribo esto mientras planto un pino.
> Conclusiones:
> -Alaba es un pedazo de futbolista. Gran fichaje.
> -Carleto no se come los turrones. Va a poner a Marcelo y a Isco de titulares hasta que lo echen a gorrazos. Lo de hoy no es porque era un amistoso y tal...sigue creyendo que Isco y Marcelo son cracks y va a apostar por ellos. Paciencia hasta noviembre.
> ...



Ahora mismo, contra el Alavés, Bale y 10 más. De lo poco diferencial arriba.

Además de eso:

1. Lo de Ijco y Marcelo tiene muy mala pinta. Ijco, además de malo, es que monopoliza y ralentiza el juego que dan ganas de cortarse las venas.
2. Alaba es un jugadoraco. Debe estar flipando de donde se ha metido.
3. Miguel es un bicho.
4. De Odegaard se ha visto entre poco y nada. También es verdad que ha salido con el equipo roto y 10 canteranos, pero falta personalidad.
5. Si juntas la calidad de Arribas y el físico de Marvin, te sale un jugador top.


----------



## euromelon (8 Ago 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Ahora mismo, contra el Alavés, Bale y 10 más. De lo poco diferencial arriba.
> 
> Además de eso:
> 
> ...



Pon a odeggard con Casemiro y otro medio que no sea isco


----------



## artemis (8 Ago 2021)

Por lo que os leo esta temporada va a ser Ijco y 10 más


----------



## Scardanelli (8 Ago 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Por lo que os leo esta temporada va a ser Ijco y 10 más



Qué habéis perdido con el Feyenord y han echado al puto retrasado belga, PEDAZO DE SUBNORMAL.


----------



## artemis (8 Ago 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Qué habéis perdido con el Feyenord y han echado al puto retrasado belga, PEDAZO DE SUBNORMAL.



Hola monger vaya disgusto me has dado... Igual no ceno y todo... Ahora en serio... Que edad dices que tienes?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (8 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo noto, no sé cómo decirlo, como que les falta un poco de no se, algo, en mi humilde opinión nos falta el gran royston drenthe para apuntalar la plantilla y tener más toque.



Ese y mamadou diarra.


----------



## Azote87 (8 Ago 2021)

Un gran partido y buenas sensaciones dice el rmtv


----------



## Scardanelli (8 Ago 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Hola monger vaya disgusto me has dado... Igual no ceno y todo... Ahora en serio... Que edad dices que tienes?



Tu IDIOCIA no tiene edad. CRETINO.


----------



## artemis (8 Ago 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Tu IDIOCIA no tiene edad. CRETINO.



Por que no contestas? Tanta vergüenza te da hacer el ridículo a tu edad?


----------



## euromelon (8 Ago 2021)

Sigue sin imponerse en el Madrid. Fue suplente y salió en la segunda parte, sin apenas crar peligro. El madridismo espera más de él, mientras que él solo genera dudas...

Marcaca sobre odegaard


----------



## euromelon (8 Ago 2021)

Y sobre Isco

¿Y si con Ancelotti vuelve? El malagueño está fino y con ganas. Gran primera parte, recordando un poco al gran jugador que fue. Si juega como ante el Milan, no sobra en esta plantilla.


Empieza la campaña del panfleto


----------



## Scardanelli (8 Ago 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Por que no contestas? Tanta vergüenza te da hacer el ridículo a tu edad?



Vergüenza la que pasa tu madre cuando te ven con ella en público.


----------



## Scardanelli (8 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Y sobre Isco
> 
> ¿Y si con Ancelotti vuelve? El malagueño está fino y con ganas. Gran primera parte, recordando un poco al gran jugador que fue. Si juega como ante el Milan, no sobra en esta plantilla.
> 
> ...



Parece que los astros se han alineado y puede que hayamos engañado al Milán.


----------



## DRIDMA (8 Ago 2021)




----------



## euromelon (8 Ago 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Parece que los astros se han alineado y puede que hayamos engañado al Milán.



Lo dudo mucho nos lo vamos a comer todo el año


----------



## Scardanelli (8 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Lo dudo mucho nos lo vamos a comer todo el año



Cada vez que iba hacia delante y trataba de romper líneas la perdía el hijo de puta...


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (9 Ago 2021)

Ahora el clásico será Vinicius vs Braithwaite


----------



## filets (9 Ago 2021)

Si no fuese por la quiebra en la que está el Barcelona, Laporta ya hubiese saltado del barco de la Superliga y vendido a Florentino al mejor postor.

El FC Barcelona es una organizacion criminal.


----------



## filets (9 Ago 2021)

Si no me equivoco los derechos televisivos se pusieron como garantía para obtener la calificación BBB-, por lo tanto, comprometer los derechos con CVC alteraba las condiciones para obtener financiamiento. 
Laporta no ha renovado a Messi porque no ha podido


----------



## artemis (9 Ago 2021)

filets dijo:


> Si no fuese por la quiebra en la que está el Barcelona, Laporta ya hubiese saltado del barco del barco de la Superliga y vendido a Florentino al mejor postor.
> 
> El FC Barcelona es una organizacion criminal.



Tienes la memoria justa para llegar al final del día sin hacerte tus necesidades encima y no siempre lo consigues... Quien se chivo de la Superliga fue Laporta a Tebas en una comida y este aviso a Ceferin...


----------



## Woden (9 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Y sobre Isco
> 
> ¿Y si con Ancelotti vuelve? El malagueño está fino y con ganas. Gran primera parte, recordando un poco al gran jugador que fue. Si juega como ante el Milan, no sobra en esta plantilla.
> 
> ...



Ya os dije que terminarán renovándolo


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Ago 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Tienes la memoria justa para llegar al final del día sin hacerte tus necesidades encima y no siempre lo consigues... Quien se chivo de la Superliga fue Laporta a Tebas en una comida y este aviso a Ceferin...



Lapuerca ya dejó tirado a Florentino cuando lo tenían todo atado para cargarse a Villar


----------



## filets (9 Ago 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Lapuerca ya dejó tirado a Florentino cuando lo tenían todo atado para cargarse a Villar



Es que hay un tema GRAVISIMO. Laporta y Tebas llevaban un mes preparando el acuerdo con CVC. Laporta iba a aceptar ese dinero y fichar a Messi sin decirle nada a Florentino. El que paró la operacion fue el dueño de Audax cuando se enteró de los detalles. Por eso la familia Messi se siente engañada. Laporta les habia dicho que se firmaba, pero cuando Eduardo Romero (vice de Audax) se entera de los detalles del acuerdo le dice a Laporta "con mi dinero NO". Todo se para y Laporta queda como mentiroso.

Laporta NOS IBA A TRAICIONAR como ya hizo en 2004 con el voto a Villar.
Y Florentino sigue sin enterarse


----------



## artemis (9 Ago 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Lapuerca ya dejó tirado a Florentino cuando lo tenían todo atado para cargarse a Villar



Juanito Lapuerta no tiene problemas en engañar a los socios cules, gano las primeras elecciones diciendo que iba a fichar a Beckham, en una moción de cesura votaron el 60% de los socios que se pirara y le dio igual y continuo y les ha vuelto engañar diciendo que Messi iba a seguir... imagínate que catadura moral y lo que te puedes fiar de alguien así...


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (9 Ago 2021)

Algo he oído de que querían ponerle a Tebas una querella por estafa, lo de CVC huele tan mal que hasta el propio Barsa que ha estado al tanto de las negociaciones en todo momento dice que está en contra, por si acaso.

*En el informe realizado por una consultora para el Real Madrid, se plantean seis escenarios, con diferentes sendas de crecimiento para el negocio de LaLiga, y en todos ellos CVC recupera su inversión. En las previsiones muy optimistas, que asumen un crecimiento del 10% anual del negocio de la competición, el fondo casi multiplicaría por 10 su inversión (hasta los 212.000 millones). En el escenario “conservador”, que según el club de Chamartín sería un crecimiento anual del 3%, el fondo acabaría recibiendo 21.300 millones por ese 11% que le corresponde. Y CVC recuperaría los 2.668 millones de inversión inicial para el año 12 y a partir de ahí ya todo sería dinero extra.

El peor escenario que plantea el informe se llama “Fin del mundo” y contempla una pérdida del 72% del valor de LaLiga el año que viene. Un bache del que, además, no se recuperaría en los ejercicios siguientes y se estancaría en ese nivel los 50 años del contrato. Aun así, en este contexto de guerra, el fondo también recuperaría su dinero en el plazo máximo pactado de 50 años. *


----------



## Edu.R (9 Ago 2021)

Escenario fin del Mundo


----------



## euromelon (9 Ago 2021)

El asco sigue con su campaña anti odegaard









Odegaard no pasa el corte


El noruego, a pesar de haber completado toda la pretemporada, solo jugó 30 minutos contra el Milán. Isco se coloca por delante en la rotación de Ancelotti.




as.com





Hasta pone a Ceballos por delante


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Ago 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Juanito Lapuerta no tiene problemas en engañar a los socios cules, gano las primeras elecciones diciendo que iba a fichar a Beckham, en una moción de cesura votaron el 60% de los socios que se pirara y le dio igual y continuo y les ha vuelto engañar diciendo que Messi iba a seguir... imagínate que catadura moral y lo que te puedes fiar de alguien así...



Fichó a Ronaldinho, que resultó ser 10 veces mejor... y me quedo corto.


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> El asco sigue con su campaña anti odegaard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero es que el chaval parece que prefiere irse al Arsenal antes que luchar por un puesto aquí. Estoy viendo que es mejor una venta a que nos soga toreando.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (9 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Escenario fin del Mundo



A la hora de hacer proyecciones siempre es esencial saber cuál es el nivel de crecimiento mínimo necesario para que la inversion sea rentable, y es normal ponerle nombres así. Otra cosa es entregarle a cliente un documento con ese término...

En cualquier caso, que la inversión de CVC soporte una caída del 72% de ingresos de la liga y a partir de ahí no crezca en 50 años es una bestialidad como para que la Guardia Civil ya se haya presentado en el despacho de Tebas y la liga pase a control judicial.


----------



## artemis (9 Ago 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Fichó a Ronaldinho, que resultó ser 10 veces mejor... y me quedo corto.



Ronaldinho lo firmó Rosell que era directivo y tenía mano, Juanito no lo habría conseguido, es muy limitadito


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Ago 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Ahora el clásico será Vinicius vs Braithwaite



Otro infravalorado..vinicius no hace más que correr mucho..


----------



## euromelon (9 Ago 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Pero es que el chaval parece que prefiere irse al Arsenal antes que luchar por un puesto aquí. Estoy viendo que es mejor una venta a que nos soga toreando.



Si ponen antes a un puto ex jugador como Isco que quieres que haga? 

Luchar su puesto con Kross Modric Valverde si . Pero el chaval no es tonto si le putean poniendo al mierda agitanado de Isco por delante ...


----------



## Edu.R (9 Ago 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Pero es que el chaval parece que prefiere irse al Arsenal antes que luchar por un puesto aquí. Estoy viendo que es mejor una venta a que nos soga toreando.



Pero si es que ha jugado 2 partidos (Y un rato) y se le tiene vigiladísimo, a la mínima que no rinde, ya dice todo el mundo que no vale, salen noticias exclusivamente hablando de él... no me jodáis, que Isco es mejor a medio y largo plazo que Odegaard o que no podemos hablar de otros jugadores y dedicarles noticias "en exclusiva" en los panfletos.

Lucas Vázquez era el paquismo en el campo, y al final acabó siendo un jugador relevante, meses y meses de paquismo y nadie decía nada, y el noruego juega dos medias partes y ya le quieren vender. Y no voy a hablar de Benzema o de otros que no rendían como se presuponía, y estuvieron temporadas hasta que sacaron la patita.

Además, que no nos sobran centrocampistas, que tenemos 4-5 contados, se te lesiona Modric mañana y a quien coño pones...


----------



## Bifaz23 (9 Ago 2021)

Tema Mbappe. 

Os cuento lo que he leído.

Parece que la Liga francesa para hacerle un favor a Catar que organiza el mundial ese podridisimo en 2022, han decidido no aplicar sanciones hasta 2023.

El único que le ha echado un par de cojones a esta mafia moruna ha sido nuestro presidente intentando crear una Superliga. Mientras en Subnormalandia aplaudiendo a Ceferin, que se va a cargar el fútbol (si no se lo ha cargado ya), soltando por sus hocicos que el fútbol pertenece a los fans. Así es retardados, a los fans del City y PSG, en concreto. 

En fin, el fútbol moderno es una putisima mierda.


----------



## HDR (9 Ago 2021)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Tema Mbappe.
> 
> Os cuento lo que he leído.
> 
> ...



El PSG no tendría nada que hacer si equipos como Bayern o Liverpool se unieran al Madrid. Se quedaría solo. El problema es que esos equipos, aunque no sean de jeques, sí son de "pequeños" multimillonarios de aquí y allá, y van pillando migajas a rebufo de todo lo que favorezca al PSG-City. Se verán jodidos también por este dúo, pero cuando quieran actuar bien ya será tarde para ellos. Todos son corruptos en mayor o menor medida.

Aquí nos quejamos mucho de Tebas y Rubiales, pero no nos equivoquemos, la corrupción de verdad está al otro lado de los Pirineos, en esos países que se las dan de íntegros, con Ceferín como jeta visible. El fútbol español hace por funcionar con un poco más de integridad. No en vano Madrid y Barcelona resultan ser los 2 únicos clubes grandes de Europa cuyo autogobierno queda en manos de los socios y no en las de un moruno tontopollas con demasiado dinero.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (9 Ago 2021)

El Real Madrid busca destino a Jovic y Mariano se niega a salir


A falta de lo que pueda llegar hasta el 31 de agosto (Mbappé), los dirigentes del Real Madrid siguen en la labor de dar forma definitiva a la plantilla que Carlo Ancelotti tendrá a




www.marca.com





Mariasno jodiendole la vida a Jovic. Yo no sé el contrato que tiene pensado pillar cuando acabe contrato con 30 años y 25 goles en primera división, casi todos en la liga francesa.


----------



## The number of de beast (9 Ago 2021)

HDR dijo:


> El PSG no tendría nada que hacer si equipos como Bayern o Liverpool se unieran al Madrid. Se quedaría solo. El problema es que esos equipos, aunque no sean de jeques, sí son de "pequeños" multimillonarios de aquí y allá, y van pillando migajas a rebufo de todo lo que favorezca al PSG-City. Se verán jodidos también por este dúo, pero cuando quieran actuar bien ya será tarde para ellos. Todos son corruptos en mayor o menor medida.
> 
> Aquí nos quejamos mucho de Tebas y Rubiales, pero no nos equivoquemos, la corrupción de verdad está al otro lado de los Pirineos, en esos países que se las dan de íntegros, con Ceferín como jeta visible. El fútbol español hace por funcionar con un poco más de integridad. No en vano Madrid y Barcelona resultan ser los 2 únicos clubes grandes de Europa cuyo autogobierno queda en manos de los socios y no en las de un moruno tontopollas con demasiado dinero.



Con 1500 millones de deuda me parece muy atrevido por tu parte presentar al FCB -y a la liga que ha mirado para otro lado estos años permitiéndolo- como modelo de nada. Y el Madrid limpió en su día su ruina con la pertinente corruptela político urbanística. Ejemplo de limpieza e integridad, cero patatero.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (10 Ago 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> El Real Madrid busca destino a Jovic y Mariano se niega a salir
> 
> 
> A falta de lo que pueda llegar hasta el 31 de agosto (Mbappé), los dirigentes del Real Madrid siguen en la labor de dar forma definitiva a la plantilla que Carlo Ancelotti tendrá a
> ...



Lo que yo no entiendo es su puta falta de ambición, es evidente que en el Real Madrid no va a jugar dos partidos seguidos en su puta vida.

La.primera temporada lo puedo entender, la segunda es la que te confirma que no te vas a comer un colin jamás en la.primera plantilla y esta tercera, en mi caso al.menos, me buscaría un lugar donde jugar, ser titular y disfrutar de mi profesión.

No me extraña que el salga siempre a jugar como si se hubiera enchufado un par de rayas justo antes de salir; el chaval debe tener una locura interna de querer demostrar lo que no es ( un 9 para el Real Madrid) que le lleva a ir como.pollo sin cabeza cada vez que juega.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (10 Ago 2021)

Estaban tardando... ya sabemos que la salida de Messi es responsabilidad de ese genio del mal, destructor de imperios y esclavizador de pueblos: Florentino Perez.

Hoy en el As

"_Entre el CEO y Florentino convencen a Laporta de que tiene que echar a Messi_"


----------



## filets (10 Ago 2021)

CVC paga 2700M
100 van al futbol base y femenino
2400 van a los clubes
¿Y los otros 200? Ya os lo digo yo, a pagar la deuda de MEDIAPRO
Javier Tebas ha vendido patrimonio de TODOS LOS EQUIPOS para salvar a MEDIAPRO. Y hay presidentes RETRASADOS que aplauden esta medida

Por cierto, los 2400M se han de devolver ergo, ¿quien se queda el dinero realmente? 
Apuesto a que Tebas se llevara un pico a las Islas Caiman


----------



## euromelon (10 Ago 2021)

filets dijo:


> CVC paga 2700M
> 100 van al futbol base y femenino
> 2400 van a los clubes
> ¿Y los otros 200? Ya os lo digo yo, a pagar la deuda de MEDIAPRO
> ...



Nadie usa las cayman ya . En el mundo del fútbol se usa mucho Emiratos y Qatar


Por cierto el marcaca y el asco con roncerdo atacando a odegaard. Pero roncerdo siempre ej qué asensio no se que . Vaya hijo de puta


----------



## euromelon (10 Ago 2021)

Nos vamos a quedar con ijco y con Ceballos que no era ni titular indiscutible niucho menos en el arsenal tras dos años . Maravilloso


----------



## euromelon (10 Ago 2021)

Por cierto maravilloso le cedemos a Víctor chust a los mierdas del Cádiz que eliminaron al Madrid de copa en los despachos


----------



## DRIDMA (10 Ago 2021)




----------



## DRIDMA (10 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Por cierto maravilloso le cedemos a Víctor chust a los mierdas del Cádiz que eliminaron al Madrid de copa en los despachos



No aprendemos.


----------



## Bifaz23 (10 Ago 2021)

Comunicado Oficial | Real Madrid CF


Web Oficial del Real Madrid con las últimas noticias, fotos, videos y venta de entradas para los partidos.




www.realmadrid.com






La Junta Directiva del Real Madrid C. F., reunida en el día de hoy a las 11:00 h, ha acordado por unanimidad ejecutar acciones legales tanto civiles como penales contra el presidente de LaLiga, don Javier Tebas Medrano, contra don Javier de Jaime Guijarro responsable del Fondo CVC y contra el propio Fondo CVC Capital Partners SICAV-FIS.

Asimismo la Junta Directiva también ha decidido llevar a cabo las acciones legales de todo tipo que se entiendan oportunas para anular y dejar sin efecto los posibles acuerdos que adopte la Asamblea de LaLiga, a celebrar el próximo 12 de agosto de 2021, respecto al convenio entre LaLiga y el Fondo CVC.


----------



## Bifaz23 (10 Ago 2021)

Vamos a darle bien duro a la rata sarnosa de Tebas.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Ago 2021)

El año pasado, los 3 penalties que nos pitaron, fueron por el VAR, y el único pitado en directo fue anulado por la famosa mano de Militao contra el Sevilla.

Seguramente vamos a tener que comer más rabo LFPero este año.


----------



## DRIDMA (10 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El año pasado, los 3 penalties que nos pitaron, fueron por el VAR, y el único pitado en directo fue anulado por la famosa mano de Militao contra el Sevilla.
> 
> Seguramente vamos a tener que comer más rabo LFPero este año.



Ya te digo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ago 2021)

El gordo sebosi ese del Tebas es como una Charo usando Twitter, menudo montón de mierda.

La super liga va a salir adelante simplemte porque hay fondos e intereses norteamericanos para que así sea.

Los ingleses de han echado para atrás porque son la mejor liga del mundo y podrían sobrevivir, el PSG porque el moro es medio dueño de la UEFA.


El Bayern se mantiene a la espectativa, el Milan está acojonado porque hace pocos años casi le mandan a segunda por tamaño de partidos y dopage.

Están de acuerdo el equipo más importante de Italia y los dos equipos que más personas y publicidad mueven en el mundo a pesar de sus situación económica (Madrid y Barcelona), se necesitan 4 Manchester City para mover la misma masa de aficionados que el real Madrid solo en Instagram.

En Inglaterra el Manchester united sus dueños son americanos, que nadie dude que se uniría y el Liverpool que es el otro grande no se va a quedar haciendo el gilipollas con el Chelsea y el City, que invertirán mucho dinero pero no los sigue ni su puta madre.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ago 2021)

Con toda la mierda que se está moviendo estos días y el tevas dando por culo con la superliga a Madrid y barcelona todavía hay quien se piensa que los audios de florentino son una casualidad.


----------



## The number of de beast (10 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El gordo sebosi ese del Tebas es como una Charo usando Twitter, menudo montón de mierda.
> 
> La super liga va a salir adelante simplemte porque hay fondos e intereses norteamericanos para que así sea.
> 
> ...



Os puede quedar una superliga italo-española de lo más curiosa con esos expertos en irse a segunda por amañar partidos.......


----------



## arriondas (10 Ago 2021)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Tema Mbappe.
> 
> Os cuento lo que he leído.
> 
> ...



Algo había leído por ahí al respecto. Como el Mundial es en Qatar, el PSG (cuyo dueño no deja de ser el emirato de Qatar, no lo olvidemos) será una especie de escaparate previo a ese evento donde se reúnan algunos de los mejores y más mediáticos jugadores, con la terna Messi-Neymar-Mbappe como máximo exponente, más Ramos o Donnarumma. Y como tienen un gran peso en la UEFA, pues se les consiente todo. 

Lo dicho, odio eterno al futbol moderno. Da puto asco.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ago 2021)

Yo lo veo claro, de una tacada, Pogba, mbappe y haland, te llevas dentro de lo que hay en el mercado al mejor de cada demarcación, el mejor centrocampista disponible, el mejor extremo disponible y el mejor delantero disponible.

Si acaso se necesita un lateral izquierdo.


Con 4 jugadores por 400 millones tienes equipo para los próximos años.
150 de mbappe, 150 haaland, 50 Pogba y un lateral.


----------



## Hannibal (10 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Estaban tardando... ya sabemos que la salida de Messi es responsabilidad de ese genio del mal, destructor de imperios y esclavizador de pueblos: Florentino Perez.
> 
> Hoy en el As
> 
> "_Entre el CEO y Florentino convencen a Laporta de que tiene que echar a Messi_"



Ojo, ¿Y si es verdad?

Quiero decir, sabemos que Tebas malvendió un 10% de laliga para echar un cable a Lapuerta con Messi (y por supuesto llevarse su comisión). Y sabemos que Lapuerta estaba al tanto del acuerdo con CVC.

Y a pesar de ello, a horas de firmar el fichaje de Messi por el Farsa, de repente Lapuerta cambia de idea y manda a tomar por culo a la vez a Messi y a Tebas. Si hace eso obviamente es porque hay un interés en algo superior, ya sea un acuerdo por más dinero o alguna información de última hora por el que no le interesaba coger ese dinero.

Lógicamente, Tito Flo por sí solo no puede hacer nada, pero quizá sí ha movido algo que dijo a Lapuerta y que aun desconocemos. 

Al final, como dijo otro conforero, Lapuerta iba a traicionar a Tito y sin embargo en el último segundo reculó. Quizá Tito sí aprendió de la traición pasada y se la veía venir


----------



## filets (10 Ago 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Al final, como dijo otro conforero, Lapuerta iba a traicionar a Tito y sin embargo en el último segundo reculó. Quizá Tito sí aprendió de la traición pasada y se la veía venir



Laporta dejo al club con 200M de deuda en su primera etapa





Laporta es un culerdo como Jota Jordi o Carma Barseló


Laporta ESTABA LOCO POR LA MÚSICA de pillar la pasta de CVC, renovar a MESSI D1OS, endeudar al club y p´alante; que ya nos salvará la Generalidad, el gobierno o el sumsum corda

Los periodistas culerdos dicen que lo pararon los avalistas.
Es decir a Yuan lo paró el dueño de AUDAX. 
Si por Yuan fuera endeudaba al club 50 años, SE LA PELA.

Como ya dije hace meses, el FCB no es de los socios sino de los avalistas. El que pone la pasta MANDA. Los "sosis" habran votado a Laporta, pero el que manda es el que pone el dinero.


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Con 1500 millones de deuda me parece muy atrevido por tu parte presentar al FCB -y a la liga que ha mirado para otro lado estos años permitiéndolo- como modelo de nada. Y el Madrid limpió en su día su ruina con la *pertinente corruptela político urbanística*. Ejemplo de limpieza e integridad, cero patatero.



Por mentir y decir chorradas, que no quede. No sabe hacer otra cosa.


----------



## filets (10 Ago 2021)




----------



## Scardanelli (10 Ago 2021)

Higuaín también era nueve.


----------



## Roedr (10 Ago 2021)

filets dijo:


> Laporta dejo al club con 200M de deuda en su primera etapa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo no tengo la menor duda que la deuda al Farsa la pagaremos todos con nuestros impuestos. Ciertamente tiene razón el Yuan.


----------



## Roedr (10 Ago 2021)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 738592



joder, ya con camiseta de la nueva causa. El duelo no le ha durado ni dos días. 

Será divertido ver el abrazo Ramos-Messi ;-)


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Si ponen antes a un puto ex jugador como Isco que quieres que haga?
> 
> Luchar su puesto con Kross Modric Valverde si . Pero el chaval no es tonto si le putean poniendo al mierda agitanado de Isco por delante ...



Los grandes ejpertos ya pregonan “la vuelta” de Ijco, el gran fichaje de la temporada. No fue capaz de superar una línea, pero hizo un partidazo _oyes_...


----------



## filets (10 Ago 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Los grandes ejpertos ya pregonan “la vuelta” de Ijco, el gran fichaje de la temporada. No fue capaz de superar una línea, pero hizo un partidazo _oyes_...



Y Vini ha apredido a chutar este verano
Dios les oiga


----------



## Hannibal (10 Ago 2021)

filets dijo:


> Laporta dejo al club con 200M de deuda en su primera etapa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te acepto la corrección pero no cambia mucho lo que he escrito. Que no es Laporta sino el de Audax el que toma la decisión última, ok, pero el Farsa estaba al tanto de lo de CVC desde al menos 2 semanas antes del fichaje de Messi. No me creo que el de Audax no se entere del acuerdo de cvc hasta justo el día anterior de que el padre de Messi vaya a firmar el contrato.


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Ago 2021)

filets dijo:


> Y Vini ha apredido a chutar este verano
> Dios les oiga



Todas a la “jaula”...


----------



## Roedr (10 Ago 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Los grandes ejpertos ya pregonan “la vuelta” de Ijco, el gran fichaje de la temporada. No fue capaz de superar una línea, pero hizo un partidazo _oyes_...



El cabrón de Isco es tan gandul que ni se lesiona. De todas formas, tengo cierto optimismo esta temporada: sumando a Bale y Hazard tendremos calidad arriba durante 1/3 de la temporada para acompañar a Benzi. Eso son al menos 10 goles más que el año pasado.


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> El cabrón de Isco es tan gandul que ni se lesiona. De todas formas, tengo cierto optimismo esta temporada: sumando a Bale y Hazard tendremos calidad arriba durante 1/3 de la temporada para acompañar a Benzi. Eso son al menos 10 goles más que el año pasado.



Si ZZ no fuera tan sectario e hijo de puta, con Bale el año pasado hubiéramos ganado la Liga. Te va a meter 15 goles sin enterarse si está sano.


----------



## Roedr (10 Ago 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Si ZZ no fuera tan sectario e hijo de puta, con Bale el año pasado hubiéramos ganado la Liga. Te va a meter 15 goles sin enterarse si está sano.



Bueno... ZZ tienes sus cosas, pero ya verás de lo que es capaz Carletto con Bale. Si no llega la tortuguita de Paris el Cholo vuelve a campeonar pero con más facilidad que la temperada pasada.


----------



## Roedr (10 Ago 2021)

Lo ideal sería que Pintus programara las lesiones de Hazard y Bale. Si lo hace bien y no superponen podemos tener un atacante bueno durante un par de meses acompañando al gato.


----------



## filets (10 Ago 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> No me creo que el de Audax no se entere del acuerdo de cvc hasta justo el día anterior de que el padre de Messi vaya a firmar el contrato.



Creetelo. Es así. Me parece que Laporta ha recibido una cura de humiltat, seny y valors este fin de semana


----------



## filets (10 Ago 2021)

Se siente como en casa.
Todos africanos paguiteros.
Los remeros a trabajar.


----------



## Roedr (10 Ago 2021)

filets dijo:


> Se siente como en casa.
> Todos africanos paguiteros.
> Los remeros a trabajar.



Esto es un experimento linguístico en vivo fascinante. En dos años quién hablará más francés: Messi, Ramos, o sus perros?.


----------



## Uomo82 (10 Ago 2021)

filets dijo:


> Se siente como en casa.
> Todos africanos paguiteros.
> Los remeros a trabajar.



Seguro que están todos vacunados porque sino Macron se va a enfadar o los paguiteros no se contagian?


----------



## The number of de beast (10 Ago 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Por mentir y decir chorradas, que no quede. No sabe hacer otra cosa.



Vete tú al Hay-untamiento a pedir que te recalifiquen un terrenito y luego nos cuentas que tal te ha ido.......


----------



## euromelon (10 Ago 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Los grandes ejpertos ya pregonan “la vuelta” de Ijco, el gran fichaje de la temporada. No fue capaz de superar una línea, pero hizo un partidazo _oyes_...



Y Ceballos el que no logró ser titular indiscutible en el losernal en dos años

Hasta dentro de poco lo pondrán delante de valverde


----------



## euromelon (10 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo lo veo claro, de una tacada, Pogba, mbappe y haland, te llevas dentro de lo que hay en el mercado al mejor de cada demarcación, el mejor centrocampista disponible, el mejor extremo disponible y el mejor delantero disponible.
> 
> Si acaso se necesita un lateral izquierdo.
> 
> ...



Pogba a tomar por culo el mantero hijo de puta musulmierda


----------



## euromelon (10 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Con 1500 millones de deuda me parece muy atrevido por tu parte presentar al FCB -y a la liga que ha mirado para otro lado estos años permitiéndolo- como modelo de nada. Y el Madrid limpió en su día su ruina con la pertinente corruptela político urbanística. Ejemplo de limpieza e integridad, cero patatero.



Que corruptela hdlgp


----------



## Le Truhan (10 Ago 2021)

HDR dijo:


> El PSG no tendría nada que hacer si equipos como Bayern o Liverpool se unieran al Madrid. Se quedaría solo. El problema es que esos equipos, aunque no sean de jeques, sí son de "pequeños" multimillonarios de aquí y allá, y van pillando migajas a rebufo de todo lo que favorezca al PSG-City. Se verán jodidos también por este dúo, pero cuando quieran actuar bien ya será tarde para ellos. Todos son corruptos en mayor o menor medida.
> 
> Aquí nos quejamos mucho de Tebas y Rubiales, pero no nos equivoquemos, la corrupción de verdad está al otro lado de los Pirineos, en esos países que se las dan de íntegros, con Ceferín como jeta visible. El fútbol español hace por funcionar con un poco más de integridad. No en vano Madrid y Barcelona resultan ser los 2 únicos clubes grandes de Europa cuyo autogobierno queda en manos de los socios y no en las de un moruno tontopollas con demasiado dinero.



pero no os acordáis del anónimo que denunció a hoeness después de como hablo del barca y el madrid, y ahora estos no dicen nada del psg y Del City. Mas falsos que un judas de plástico


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Vete tú al Hay-untamiento a pedir que te recalifiquen un terrenito y luego nos cuentas que tal te ha ido.......



Miles de casos en España. Un ejemplo para su instrucción.









Proyecto - Distrito Castellana Norte







distritocastellananorte.com





En mi empresa estamos promoviendo un cambio de residencial a industrial en estos momentos. Va bien. Salga del zulo y vea mundo.


----------



## Roedr (10 Ago 2021)

¿Qué pensáis de Mbappe?. ¿Tenemos alguna opción?.
La verdad, con Messi en el campo va a tirar menos faltas que Ramos. Si antes quería irse, ahora lo normal es que esté loco por pirarse.
¿Abren mano en Qatar?


----------



## arriondas (10 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Qué pensáis de Mbappe?. ¿Tenemos alguna opción?.
> La verdad, con Messi en el campo va a tirar menos faltas que Ramos. Si antes quería irse, ahora lo normal es que esté loco por pirarse.
> ¿Abren mano en Qatar?



Seguirá en el PSG al menos una temporada más, por el tema del Mundial de Qatar. Luego ya se verá.


----------



## The number of de beast (10 Ago 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Miles de casos en España. Un ejemplo para su instrucción.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro, la normalidad en Hispañistán......  

*El ‘pelotazo’ del Bernabéu, bajo la lupa*
*La Comisión Europea investiga la ampliación del estadio del Real Madrid El Ayuntamiento ‘perdió’ cerca de 200 millones en la reforma para “favorecer” al club*










El ‘pelotazo’ del Bernabéu, bajo la lupa


La Comisión Europea investiga la ampliación del estadio del Real Madrid El Ayuntamiento ‘perdió’ cerca de 200 millones en la reforma para “favorecer” al club




elpais.com


----------



## Roedr (10 Ago 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Seguirá en el PSG al menos una temporada más, por el tema del Mundial de Qatar. Luego ya se verá.



Menudo añito le espera... como a nosotros con Mariano.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Pogba a tomar por culo el mantero hijo de puta musulmierda




Claro hombre, mejor Valverde y Lucas Vázquez merodeando por el centro del campo, donde va a parar.


----------



## The number of de beast (10 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Qué pensáis de Mbappe?. ¿Tenemos alguna opción?.
> La verdad, con Messi en el campo va a tirar menos faltas que Ramos. Si antes quería irse, ahora lo normal es que esté loco por pirarse.
> ¿Abren mano en Qatar?



Yo apuesto a que se lo venden al Madrid la última semana de agosto para cuadrar las cuentas.


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Claro, la normalidad en Hispañistán......
> 
> *El ‘pelotazo’ del Bernabéu, bajo la lupa*
> *La Comisión Europea investiga la ampliación del estadio del Real Madrid El Ayuntamiento ‘perdió’ cerca de 200 millones en la reforma para “favorecer” al club*
> ...



Investigando en 2013.... vaya notición. Cúrratelo más...


----------



## Bifaz23 (10 Ago 2021)

Tras las pruebas realizadas a nuestro jugador Dani Ceballos por los Servicios Médicos del Real Madrid se le ha diagnosticado una rotura completa de ligamento peroneo-astragalino anterior y peroneo-calcáneo. Pendiente de evolución.









Parte médico de Ceballos | Real Madrid CF


Web Oficial del Real Madrid con las últimas noticias, fotos, videos y venta de entradas para los partidos.




www.realmadrid.com





Pues un mes, como poco. 

En otro ámbito de cosas, el noruegø se quiere ir. Parece que le puede la presión de tener que competir el puesto con un tío de 35 años, un traktor lesionado y un barrilete que arrastra el culo.


----------



## euromelon (10 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Claro hombre, mejor Valverde y Lucas Vázquez merodeando por el centro del campo, donde va a parar.



Sabes lo que cobra pogba . Cuantos años tiene y lo irregular que es


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (10 Ago 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ojo, ¿Y si es verdad?
> 
> Quiero decir, sabemos que Tebas malvendió un 10% de laliga para echar un cable a Lapuerta con Messi (y por supuesto llevarse su comisión). Y sabemos que Lapuerta estaba al tanto del acuerdo con CVC.
> 
> ...



Desde luego mi coña era porque ya sabe usted que si pasa algo malo en el Farsa es culpa de Franco y del Real Madrid...

Destaco de lo que escribe usted el párrafo: ..._Lapuerta cambia de idea y manda a tomar por culo a la vez a Messi y a Tebas. Si hace *eso obviamente es porque hay un interés en algo superior, ya sea un acuerdo por más dinero o alguna información de última hora por el que no le interesaba coger ese dinero.*_

Porque resulta muy interesante pensar en la posterior denuncia penal a Tebas, en la posibilidad del proyecto de la Superliga avanzandoo que el verdadero propietario del Farsa ( el tal CEO ) y Floren sepan o hayan movido algo que nosotros no sepamos y haga recular a Lapuerta de tal modo.

Interesante.


----------



## filets (10 Ago 2021)




----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (10 Ago 2021)

Ceballos 4 meses de baja.

Ya sabemos 1 que se queda.


----------



## filets (10 Ago 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Ceballos 4 meses de baja.
> 
> Ya sabemos 1 que se queda.



¿Y pa que coño se quedo 3 semanas en Tokyo?


----------



## euromelon (10 Ago 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Ceballos 4 meses de baja.
> 
> Ya sabemos 1 que se queda.



Semanas


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (10 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Claro, la normalidad en Hispañistán......
> 
> *El ‘pelotazo’ del Bernabéu, bajo la lupa*
> *La Comisión Europea investiga la ampliación del estadio del Real Madrid El Ayuntamiento ‘perdió’ cerca de 200 millones en la reforma para “favorecer” al club*
> ...



Eso eran ERC y CiU dando por culo. Por lo menos desde el 2000 hasta el 2013, estuvieron con esa moto.

Lo que hace tener a 2 partidos para molestar al Madrid. Si tuviéramos un partido independentista madrileño habrían pasado por la cárcel los mismos presidentes del Barça, pero más tiempo.

------

Se parece a lo que están haciendo en estos días en un despacho de abogados para parar el fichaje de Messi por el PSG. Los que mandaron un escrito lleno de faltas de ortografía en el que se decía que el 99% del presupuesto del PSG era para salarios y eso iba contra las normas.

(La única forma de que el 99% del presupuesto fuera para salarios es que los jugadores fueran andando a los partidos y durmieran debajo de un puente).


----------



## Fiodor (10 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Qué pensáis de Mbappe?. ¿Tenemos alguna opción?.
> La verdad, con Messi en el campo va a tirar menos faltas que Ramos. Si antes quería irse, ahora lo normal es que esté loco por pirarse.
> ¿Abren mano en Qatar?



Este año lo veo muy complicado... El año que viene será más fácil, el problema es que tendrá varias ofertas, sobre todo de Inglaterra, con salarios de vértigo... Así que no tengo tan claro que alguna vez acabe jugando en el Madrid...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (10 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Semanas



Yo he leído meses. Tiene rotura de ligamentos.


----------



## filets (10 Ago 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> Este año lo veo muy complicado... El año que viene será más fácil, el problema es que tendrá varias ofertas, sobre todo de Inglaterra, con salarios de vértigo... Así que no tengo tan claro que alguna vez acabe jugando en el Madrid...


----------



## euromelon (10 Ago 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Yo he leído meses. Tiene rotura de ligamentos.



Ojalá sea cierto así el piperio tendrá un mes de Isco Marcelo y Lucas váter con suerte en navidades estamos aún a tiro del top4


----------



## filets (10 Ago 2021)

SR lesionado para 2 meses
Menuda bala esquivamos al no renovarle


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (10 Ago 2021)

Dudo mucho que Mbappé en vez de jugar con Neymar, Messi, Donnarumma, Verrati, Di María, Marquinhos, Navas, etc. quiera jugar con Isco, Marcelo, Jovic, Vinicius, Vásquez....


----------



## Roedr (10 Ago 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Dudo mucho que Mbappé en vez de jugar con Neymar, Messi, Donnarumma, Verrati, Di María, Marquinhos, Navas, etc. quiera jugar con Isco, Marcelo, Jovic, Vinicius, Vásquez....



Mejor ser cabeza de ratón que cola de león.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Ago 2021)

Ceballos 2 meses baja
Lo que me reafirmo las demás selecciones nos odian más si son moras


----------



## - CONANÍN - (10 Ago 2021)

Lo que está claro es que la liga española va a ser una puta mierda a nivel europeo (con lo que fue).
Vamos, al mismo nivel que España en general.
Tiempo de rojos...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Ago 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que la liga española va a ser una puta mierda a nivel europeo (con lo que fue).
> Vamos, al mismo nivel que España en general.
> Tiempo de rojos...



Si claro de momento mañana Chelsea Villarreal Supercopa europa...y tiene gracia el inglés no ha tenido covid como el Villarreal


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Ago 2021)

filets dijo:


> ¿Y pa que coño se quedo 3 semanas en Tokyo?



No tiene que ser muy listo.


----------



## Suprimo (10 Ago 2021)

filets dijo:


> ¿Y pa que coño se quedo 3 semanas en Tokyo?



Chortis sin cara de 16:9 y barcos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Ago 2021)

España en jjoo fue como la Croacia de 2018..al borde siempre del agotamiento..pero sacando hacia alante


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (10 Ago 2021)

El PSG se quito al Barça a Neymar, el fichaje de Verrati, Wijnaldum y ahora Messi...


----------



## Edu.R (10 Ago 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si claro de momento mañana Chelsea Villarreal Supercopa europa...y tiene gracia el inglés no ha tenido covid como el Villarreal



El problema que tenemos es que España DOMINÓ a saco en Europa durante muchos años, y ahora que somos buenos y competitivos, pero no tenemos ese dominio, nos parece todo kk y la decadencia total.

Era acojonante ver todos los años a españoles ganando todo en Europa, eso no podía ser para siempre.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Ago 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> El PSG se quito al Barça a Neymar, el fichaje de Verrati, Wijnaldum y ahora Messi...



Y la culpa de Florentino y Tebas, como todos sabemos.


----------



## Roedr (10 Ago 2021)

Según Season, una especie de Roncero de twitter en versión lista, los padres de Mby están en Madrid

https://twitter.com/RealSeasonNT1


----------



## el ruinas II (10 Ago 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> España en jjoo fue como la Croacia de 2018..al borde siempre del agotamiento..pero sacando hacia alante



tú a lo tuyo


----------



## Chichimango (10 Ago 2021)

Tebas es un paleto chorralaire que ha visto como los equipos de la LFP están a dos velas, y ha pensado "hay que sacar pasta de donde sea, o le estaremos dando la razón a Flóper con lo de la Superliga". Y habrá enviado a negociar a otro gañán de su cuerda, que todo lo que ha conseguido es la estafa esa de CVC, el negocio del siglo para el Fondo y el timo del tocomocho para la Liga.

Flóper, que de fútbol no, pero de números sabe más que nadie en España, ha leído ese contrato y se ha acordado de todos los muertos de Tebas. Y menos mal, porque si no es por él, todos a tragar y a regalar patrimonio a cambio de migajas.

Y con todo, Florentino quedará como el malo ante los demás clubes (por ahí está tirando el neandertal: Floper es tan pérfido que quiere arruinar al fútbol español para sacar adelante la Superliga) cuando en realidad les está salvando el culo.


----------



## arriondas (10 Ago 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Chortis sin cara de 16:9 y barcos



¿Anduvo por la Villa Olímpica en plan Doncic y prijatelji?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El problema que tenemos es que España DOMINÓ a saco en Europa durante muchos años, y ahora que somos buenos y competitivos, pero no tenemos ese dominio, nos parece todo kk y la decadencia total.
> 
> Era acojonante ver todos los años a españoles ganando todo en Europa, eso no podía ser para siempre.



Bueno como dije en mi posteo fin del fútbol español...este año.. campeones Europa league..semis de Champions ante equipos ingleses INVULNERABLES AL COVID...
Semis de Eurocopa a pesar del entrenador..
Final de juegos Olímpicos a pesar de que nos dieron de hostias y estábamos como de hacer 2 maratones seguidas..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Ago 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> tú a lo tuyo



Gol de Asensio


----------



## arriondas (10 Ago 2021)

Chichimango dijo:


> Tebas es un paleto chorralaire que ha visto como los equipos de la LFP están a dos velas, y ha pensado "hay que sacar pasta de donde sea, o le estaremos dando la razón a Flóper con lo de la Superliga". Y habrá enviado a negociar a otro gañán de su cuerda, que todo lo que ha conseguido es la estafa esa de CVC, el negocio del siglo para el Fondo y el timo del tocomocho para la Liga.
> 
> Flóper, que de fútbol no, pero de números sabe más que nadie en España, ha leído ese contrato y se ha acordado de todos los muertos de Tebas. Y menos mal, porque si no es por él, todos a tragar y a regalar patrimonio a cambio de migajas.
> 
> Y con todo, Florentino quedará como el malo ante los demás clubes (por ahí está tirando el neandertal: Floper es tan pérfido que quiere arruinar al fútbol español para sacar adelante la Superliga) cuando en realidad les está salvando el culo.



Es que ese es el motivo de la salida de Messi, el cutrechantaje de Tebas a los clubes, sobre todo al Madrid y al Barça. Seguramente los que asesoran a Laporta (y ponen la pasta), tito Floren, Agnelli y compañía habrán convencido en el último momento al presidente del Barcelona de que aquello era una puta locura, pan para hoy y hambre para mañana. Una burrada made in Tebas que podía haber terminado muy mal, una especie de venta de alma al diablo que los habría hipotecado durante mucho tiempo.

Florentino (y no sólo él) sabe que la única forma de hacer frente al PSG y a los gigantes de la Premier es montar esa Superliga. De lo contrario, les va a tocar comer arena a saco, con la Premier League convertida en la NBA de fútbol, el PSG en el Hollywood del balón, y el resto... pues a verlas venir, mientras languidecen trasformados en viejas glorias al estilo Anderlecht, Ajax, Milan, PSV, Benfica, Goteborg, etc. Equipos que no son ni la sombra de lo que fueron, incapaces de retener a sus grandes jugadores ante la morterada que los equipos estado y de Inglaterra pondrían encima de la mesa.


----------



## Bifaz23 (10 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Según Season, una especie de Roncero de twitter en versión lista, los padres de Mby están en Madrid
> 
> https://twitter.com/RealSeasonNT1



Pues más allá de echarse unas risas, poco que rascar de este presunto “insider “


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Según Season, una especie de Roncero de twitter en versión lista, los padres de Mby están en Madrid
> 
> https://twitter.com/RealSeasonNT1



SISON SOMOS TODOS.


----------



## Roedr (10 Ago 2021)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Pues más allá de echarse unas risas, poco que rascar de este presunto “insider “



Ya, es es un vendehumos. Pero bueno, después de ver a Isco, sirve para subir la moral.


----------



## Roedr (10 Ago 2021)

Chichimango dijo:


> Tebas es un paleto chorralaire que ha visto como los equipos de la LFP están a dos velas, y ha pensado "hay que sacar pasta de donde sea, o le estaremos dando la razón a Flóper con lo de la Superliga". Y habrá enviado a negociar a otro gañán de su cuerda, que todo lo que ha conseguido es la estafa esa de CVC, el negocio del siglo para el Fondo y el timo del tocomocho para la Liga.
> 
> Flóper, que de fútbol no, pero de números sabe más que nadie en España, ha leído ese contrato y se ha acordado de todos los muertos de Tebas. Y menos mal, porque si no es por él, todos a tragar y a regalar patrimonio a cambio de migajas.
> 
> Y con todo, Florentino quedará como el malo ante los demás clubes (por ahí está tirando el neandertal: Floper es tan pérfido que quiere arruinar al fútbol español para sacar adelante la Superliga) cuando en realidad les está salvando el culo.



Así es, si tuvieran un mínimo de humildad besarían por donde pisa Floren.


----------



## el ruinas II (10 Ago 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Gol de Asensio



ahi estamos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Ago 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> ahi estamos



bueno de los mamelucos no nos hubiran partido a dos jugadores y la roma no hubiera baneado a mayoral...


----------



## The number of de beast (10 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Así es, si tuvieran un mínimo de humildad besarían por donde pisa Floren.



Tampoco te pases, que con regalarle todos los españoles la pasta en negocios como el de la plataforma Castor ya es suficiente.....


----------



## Roedr (10 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Tampoco te pases, que con regalarle todos los españoles la pasta en negocios como el de la plataforma Castor ya es suficiente.....



haha


----------



## Edu.R (10 Ago 2021)

Bueno, bombos de la Champions:

*Bombo 1: *Chelsea, Villarreal, At.Madrid, Man. City, Bayern Munich, Inter de Milán, Lille, Benfica
*Bombo 2:* Real Madrid, Barcelona, Juventus, Man. United, PSG, Liverpool, Sevilla, B. Dortmund
*Bombo 3:* Oporto, Ajax, Leipzig, Atalanta, Zenit, (Besiktas), (Dinamo de Kiev)
*Bombo 4:* (Besiktas), (Dinamo de Kiev), Brujas, Milan, Wolfsburgo

Quedan 6 plazas por asignar, los duelos ya sorteados son:

Salzburgo - Brondby
Young Boys - Ferencváros
Malmö - Ludogorets
Tiraspol - Dinamo Zagreb
Mónaco - Shakthar Donetsk
Benfica - PSV Eindhoven

Obviamente con lo de meter "campeones" en el bombo 1, lo de siempre, habrá algún grupo de la muerte con 3 potenciales clasificados y algún grupo PACO DE MIERDA con un 2º que será el que quiera todo el mundo en octavos de forma inevitable. Del bombo 1, pues el Lille, el Villarreal y el Benfica serán los deseados sin ningún género de dudas.

En el bombo 3 no hay ninguno especialmente bueno, pero tampoco hay ninguno especialmente malo. Y en el 4, entre que te toque el Milan o un Malmö de la vida, pues hay diferencia.


----------



## euromelon (10 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Tampoco te pases, que con regalarle todos los españoles la pasta en negocios como el de la plataforma Castor ya es suficiente.....



Tu eres subnormal los contratos se respetan y tu no regalas nada que cobras paguita hijo de mil putas al ignore


----------



## Sekisber (10 Ago 2021)

El Madrid debería abandonar Liga y montar una competición sureña junto a los equipos italianos como paso previo a la Superliga. El proyecto de la Superliga era demasiado ambicioso de primeras. Una liga con los tops de España, Portugal e Italia serviría para convencer a los indecisos de la Superliga.


----------



## euromelon (10 Ago 2021)

Sekisber dijo:


> El Madrid debería abandonar Liga y montar una competición sureña junto a los equipos italianos como paso previo a la Superliga. El proyecto de la Superliga era demasiado ambicioso de primeras. Una liga con los tops de España, Portugal e Italia serviría para convencer a los indecisos de la Superliga.



Y de malta para así tener otro país más


----------



## Edu.R (11 Ago 2021)

Sekisber dijo:


> El Madrid debería abandonar Liga y montar una competición sureña junto a los equipos italianos como paso previo a la Superliga. El proyecto de la Superliga era demasiado ambicioso de primeras. Una liga con los tops de España, Portugal e Italia serviría para convencer a los indecisos de la Superliga.



Paises Bajos y Bélgica querían juntarse y hacer una sola Liga, para que fuera más competitiva, pero no ha funcionado.

Al final la base es tener Ligas FUERTES, Ligas que sean competitivas. Si hacemos las Ligas nacionales competitivas, la cosa gana mucho.

Pero si te fijas, la tendencia los últimos años era precisamente a tener Ligas con un ganador clarísimo. El Bayern lleva 9 seguidas en Alemania, el PSG y la Juventus el último año no la ganaron, pero llevaban ya más de un lustro sin oposición alguna. En España e Inglaterra al menos hay cierta alternancia, aunque sea entre 2-3 equipos.

Esto ha pasado por dar más pasta a los equipos de la Champions, crear una brecha que ha hecho degenerar las Ligas Nacionales, de forma que al final parece que lo único que cuenta es lo que pasa en Europa. Al final la Superliga es una consecuencia, y no una causa de la entrada de dinero "mal repartido".

Yo abogaría por hacer directamente una competición europea pero a lo bestia. 3-4 categorias (1º, 2º y 3º-4º división europea) de 20 equipos, que todos los equipos puedan estar donde merezcan (Si hay 8 españoles en primera, pues que haya 8, igual que si hay 5 madrileños o 4 vascos ahora en la Liga española), con ascensos y descensos, y que las ligas nacionales hagan el papel que ahora hacen las regionales. Y la Champions puede ser la "Copa de Europa", ahi participa todo el mundo igual que la Copa del Rey, incluso se puede hacer solo con eliminatorias directas.

Vamos, como si Europa fuera un "pais grande". Eso seguro que funcionaría mejor que la Superliga. Y te digo más, yo creo que vamos precisamente hacia eso, lo que pasa que la cosa va a tardar.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (11 Ago 2021)

Sekisber dijo:


> El Madrid debería abandonar Liga y montar una competición sureña junto a los equipos italianos como paso previo a la Superliga. El proyecto de la Superliga era demasiado ambicioso de primeras. Una liga con los tops de España, Portugal e Italia serviría para convencer a los indecisos de la Superliga.



Pues fíjate que yo he estado pensando lo mismo. 
¿Por qué no jugamos en la liga portuguesa o en la italiana? A tomar por culo el pacomafioso de Tebas ya, hombre. Un par de años jugando en Italia y Portugal hasta que se pueda organizar la Superliga y listo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Ago 2021)

Sekisber dijo:


> El Madrid debería abandonar Liga y montar una competición sureña junto a los equipos italianos como paso previo a la Superliga. El proyecto de la Superliga era demasiado ambicioso de primeras. Una liga con los tops de España, Portugal e Italia serviría para convencer a los indecisos de la Superliga.




eso lo h estado pensando yo. Portugal-Italia-España

y estoy seguro que equipos de Francia que están hasta la polla del psg también se unirían. Lyon, Olimpic marsella...


----------



## Edu.R (11 Ago 2021)

Me sorprende "o no", la cantidad de equipos que están sin dinero para inscribir nuevos jugadores (Más de 10 entre primera y segunda). Hemos llorado mucho con que no fichábamos a nadie, pero la realidad es que el Real Madrid ha hecho las cosas bien, pensando a medio y largo plazo.

Ese fondo de inversión es una forma de premiar a los que no han hecho eso, y perjudicar a los que si. Al final saldrá adelante. A nivel de finanzas, Florentino es modélico. Eso nadie lo puede negar.


----------



## filets (11 Ago 2021)

NVTRIDO


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (11 Ago 2021)

Quedan dos días para que empiece la liga y no se sabe aún que jugadores pueden inscribirse, menuda chapuza del cerdo de Tebas. Lo de CVC tiene menos recorrido que Mariano pero que a Atleti y Barsa les van a dar margen en cuanto al tope salarial está claro. La asamblea de mañana puede ser épica, puede haber hasta puñetazos como en la época de Gil.


----------



## filets (11 Ago 2021)

filets dijo:


> Laporta dejo al club con 200M de deuda en su primera etapa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo dije ayer y hoy lo confirma Jota Jordi






Fueron los avalistas los que pararon a Laporta
Laporta iba a hipotecar al club para fichar a Messi
En el FC Barcelona no manda su presidente sino los avalistas (AUDAX)


----------



## arriondas (11 Ago 2021)

filets dijo:


> NVTRIDO



En la Liga hay por lo menos siete equipos en esa situación. En realidad serán más.

La Liga está tocada en la línea de flotación, y escorando. Por si no era bastante con perder al gran activo que le quedaba, ahora verá como los derechos de televisión se van a devaluar a lo bestia. Menos pasta para los clubes, así que ya veo a corto plazo a más de la mitad superando el gasto máximo.



filets dijo:


> Lo dije ayer y hoy lo confirma Jota Jordi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya puse en otro post que a Laporta le convencieron entre unos cuantos (Floren incluido) en el último momento para que no hiciera esa locura. Era pan para hoy, hambre para mañana.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (11 Ago 2021)

Lo que saco en claro de todo este desastre económico del Barça, del contrato de CVC, de Tebas y de tutti quanti es que el Real Madrid está muy por encima de una LFP que lleva toda la vida haciendo negocios y chanchullos PACO. El Madrid es un club serio, con un modelo empresarial serio, con unos objetivos ambiciosos y serios y estamos rodeados de presidentes y juntas directivas que hacen negocios en reservados de puticlubs de carretera, de empresarios carajilleros y farloperos que viven de la corrupción y del mamoneo político. 

En conclusión: Al Madrid la mierda de Liga española se le ha quedado muy, pero que muy pequeña. Este país no se merece tener a un club como el Real Madrid, sencillamente. Superliga lo antes posible, por favor, esto es insoportable.


----------



## filets (11 Ago 2021)

MÁS NVTRICIÓN


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (11 Ago 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> bueno de los mamelucos no nos hubiran partido a dos jugadores y la roma no hubiera baneado a mayoral...



Mayoral aquí es persona non grata porque les quitó 15 minutos de juego a la dupla serbodominicana.

Era muy malo y los otros muy buenos.


----------



## artemis (11 Ago 2021)

filets dijo:


> NVTRIDO



Menudo retraso gastas, te nutre una noticia de *2014 *LA PALABRA MONGER SE QUEDA CORTA PARA TI


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (11 Ago 2021)

filets dijo:


> NVTRIDO



Nutrido no, si superan el gasto máximo que devuelvan la liga. Hasta que las sanciones por excederse en el límite salarial no sean posiciones en la tabla van a buscar todos como se escaquean.

Te has pasado un 5% en el límite salarial: penalización de 5 posiciones. Si te quedas fuera de Champions o desciendes pues haber estudiado.


----------



## Edu.R (11 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Lo que saco en claro de todo este desastre económico del Barça, del contrato de CVC, de Tebas y de tutti quanti es que el Real Madrid está muy por encima de una LFP que lleva toda la vida haciendo negocios y chanchullos PACO. El Madrid es un club serio, con un modelo empresarial serio, con unos objetivos ambiciosos y serios y estamos rodeados de presidentes y juntas directivas que hacen negocios en reservados de puticlubs de carretera, de empresarios carajilleros y farloperos que viven de la corrupción y del mamoneo político.
> 
> En conclusión: Al Madrid la mierda de Liga española se le ha quedado muy, pero que muy pequeña. Este país no se merece tener a un club como el Real Madrid, sencillamente. Superliga lo antes posible, por favor, esto es insoportable.



Bueno, que tuvimos a Mendoza y a algún otro. Que Florentino a nivel de gestión empresarial esté muy por encima, no quiere decir que siempre hayamos sido modélicos.

Lo que te digo es que se ha pensado a medio y largo plazo, y nosotros vamos a tener muchos años un plato para comer encima de la mesa, y muchos otros van a tener que hacer mamadas a 5€ para subsistir. 

Los últimos 3 años han sido normalitos, pero eran jodidamente necesarios, a ver que hacen ahora los demás.


----------



## artemis (11 Ago 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Nutrido no, si superan el gasto máximo que devuelvan la liga. Hasta que las sanciones por excederse en el límite salarial no sean posiciones en la tabla van a buscar todos como se escaquean.
> 
> Te has pasado un 5% en el límite salarial: penalización de 5 posiciones. Si te quedas fuera de Champions o desciendes pues haber estudiado.



Otro monger que no mira las fechas... dais el perfil medio de madridistas...







Y encima este a parte de monger poco hombre que deja tirada a su familia... menudo desgraciado


----------



## filets (11 Ago 2021)

JAJAJAJAJAJA!!!!!!
Estan todos los periolistos enfadados por la entrevista de Ibai a Messi




Menudo carapalurdo es el Ibai
El yutuver sociata


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Ago 2021)

Os acordáis??


----------



## Barrunto (11 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo lo veo claro, de una tacada, Pogba, mbappe y haland, te llevas dentro de lo que hay en el mercado al mejor de cada demarcación, el mejor centrocampista disponible, el mejor extremo disponible y el mejor delantero disponible.
> 
> Si acaso se necesita un lateral izquierdo.
> 
> ...



Y que llamen a Pelé de utillero por otros 100


----------



## Xequinfumfa (11 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, que tuvimos a Mendoza y a algún otro. Que Florentino a nivel de gestión empresarial esté muy por encima, no quiere decir que siempre hayamos sido modélicos.
> 
> Lo que te digo es que se ha pensado a medio y largo plazo, y nosotros vamos a tener muchos años un plato para comer encima de la mesa, y muchos otros van a tener que hacer mamadas a 5€ para subsistir.
> 
> Los últimos 3 años han sido normalitos, pero eran jodidamente necesarios, a ver que hacen ahora los demás.



Sin duda, sin duda. Nosotros tuvimos a Juanito Navarro de candidato presidencial (creo que le votaron su mujer y sus hijos, pero ahí está). Lo que quiero decir es que la LFP no nos aporta absolutamente nada, jugar contra el 90% de equipos españoles no nos aporta absolutamente nada y que cuanto antes nos libremos de esta esclavitud, mejor para todos. El Real Madrid es patrimonio del mundo y de la historia. No estamos para que mafiosetes de chichinabo nos anden intentando timar mientras viven de nosotros. Y me refiero a Tebas, evidentemente, pero también a todos y cada uno de los presidentes y miembros de la junta directiva de cada club de la LFP y de todos y cada uno de los periodistas deportivos de este país. Basta ya.


----------



## hijodepantera (11 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Sin duda, sin duda. Nosotros tuvimos a Juanito Navarro de candidato presidencial (creo que le votaron su mujer y sus hijos, pero ahí está). Lo que quiero decir es que la LFP no nos aporta absolutamente nada, jugar contra el 90% de equipos españoles no nos aporta absolutamente nada y que cuanto antes nos libremos de esta esclavitud, mejor para todos. El Real Madrid es patrimonio del mundo y de la historia. No estamos para que mafiosetes de chichinabo nos anden intentando timar mientras viven de nosotros. Y me refiero a Tebas, evidentemente, pero también a todos y cada uno de los presidentes y miembros de la junta directiva de cada club de la LFP y de todos y cada uno de los periodistas deportivos de este país. Basta ya.



Pero además es que (desgraciadamente para mi que soy del pais petit) solo la CAM se puede homologar con los paises mas desarrollados en lo económico y en lo social.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (11 Ago 2021)

España es un país, aunque maravilloso en muchísimos aspectos, de segundo orden europeo. Tenemos una mentalidad gregaria y borreguil, una clase empresarial anticuada y cortoplacista, unos políticos corruptos y mediocres...y un fútbol muy poco dinámico, muy cainita, muy de país cateto y pobre, che, es que es así. 

Y el Madrid no está para eso ya.


----------



## Cicciolino (11 Ago 2021)

¡Gñé!


----------



## Sekisber (11 Ago 2021)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Pero además es que (desgraciadamente para mi que soy del pais petit) solo la CAM se puede homologar con los paises mas desarrollados en lo económico y en lo social.



Pero la CAM no va a independizarse de España, así que no le queda más remedio al Real Madrid que internacionalizarse de una maldita vez.

Es lo que hay. El Madrid no puede consentir estar secuestrado y parasitado por empresarios paletos y políticos ladrones mientras compite contra equipos financiados por dictaduras árabes y oligarcas rusos. 

Es necesario una verdadera internacionalización del club, manteniendo su sede social y sustrato cultural en Madrid, pero desligando lo demás (incluida su fiscalidad) de cualquier terruño y organización que pretenda ordeñarle. 

El Club tiene que competir en la liga que más le convenga, y si no hay ninguna adecuada, crear y gestionar sus propias competiciones futbolísticas asociándose y negociando con otros clubes. Es necesario tanto para el Club como para el espectáculo futbolístico.


----------



## Barrunto (11 Ago 2021)

Si la Superliga sucede, en 20 años el Real Madrid se traslada a Nueva York, ni socios ni ostias, al tiempo.


----------



## hijodepantera (11 Ago 2021)

porque los que sabemos de futbol sabemos que se pegara un guarrazo descomunal y si pierden a Mbappe aun mas.
¿acaso alguien piensa que con cuatro momias como el mensi y el canelita se puede aspirar a champions?


----------



## seven up (11 Ago 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Os acordáis??



La prepotencia cule en su máxima expresión, se pensaban que estaban por encima del bien y del mal y fue el inicio del fin.


----------



## The number of de beast (11 Ago 2021)

Son los ingleses, el PSG y el resto de equipos europeos los que deberían pedir explicaciones a la Liga española sobre cómo se endeuda un club como el FCB en 1500 millones sin que nadie haya dicho nada durante años permitiendo semejante desatino.


----------



## filets (11 Ago 2021)

Barrunto dijo:


> Si la Superliga sucede, en 20 años el Real Madrid se traslada a Nueva York, ni socios ni ostias, al tiempo.



Cuanto antes mejor
El desprecio y ninguneo que los equipos de "La liga" le hacen al Madrid es inaceptable.


----------



## seven up (11 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Son los ingleses, el PSG y el resto de equipos europeos los que deberían pedir explicaciones a la Liga española sobre cómo se endeuda un club como el FCB en 1500 millones sin que nadie haya dicho nada durante años permitiendo semejante desatino.



Y desequilibrando el mercado. La chulería con Verrati, Dembelé o Coutinho, contactando directamente con el jugador, ofreciendole un pastizal y pasando del club propietario, perjudicando al PSG, Borussia o Liverpool por que ellos lo valían para acabar con 1500 millones de deuda, tiene su miga.Y que no digan que fue culpa solo de Nobita, los medios, socios y simpatizantes estaban encantados con esa política, se creian el nuevo imperio catalan, todos los jugadores y clubs les debian pleitesia.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (11 Ago 2021)

Es 11 de agosto y no tenemos al negrito ni al rubito summer. Su Florentineza tiene que sacar la servilleta ASAP porque no se puede soportar otro año de ausencios, iscos, marcelos...


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (11 Ago 2021)

La RFEF considera ilegal el acuerdo con CVC para 'LaLiga Impulso' y Tebas contesta


----------



## vurvujo (11 Ago 2021)

filets dijo:


> MÁS NVTRICIÓN



Suena como "qué malo es Lio y pobre 8arcelona"... cuando firmaron un contrato en el que si lo cumplía hasta el 30 de junio de 2021, tenían que pagarle ese monto.


----------



## JimTonic (11 Ago 2021)

Que lodazal y que pochedumbre, a ver cuando el Madrid puede volar lejos de esos sujetos


----------



## JimTonic (11 Ago 2021)

Lo de 39 millones es mentira son 75 brutos por finalizacion del contrato 

Y luego otros 75 brutos de la mitad del salario de la pasada temporada 


Y no se si había otra cláusula


----------



## arriondas (11 Ago 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Es 11 de agosto y no tenemos al negrito ni al rubito summer. Su Florentineza tiene que sacar la servilleta ASAP porque no se puede soportar otro año de ausencios, iscos, marcelos...



El fútbol español está como está. Temblando. Y vienen curvas, ríete del Col de Turini. Una liga de Iscos, Benzemas, Marcelos, Griezmanns, Depays... Toca renegociar los derechos de TV, a la baja. Toca tirar de cantera y fichajes a coste cero. Lo bueno de todo esto es que quizá bajen los precios del fútbol, aunque en España somos más de "si no lo vendo lo quemo"


----------



## Edu.R (11 Ago 2021)

Hombre, yo no veo que haya 3 equipos mejores que el nuestro, la verdad. Esa mentalidad la vería más para el Barcelona. Los dos de Madrid creo que van a estar por delante, y a ver el Sevilla y alguno de la Europa League...

Los títulos nacionales hay que disputar los dos, y la Champions como este año, vamos ronda a ronda, y si se da bien, pues ya nos daremos el lujo de soñar.

Lo que no entiendo es la dicotomía Odegaard/Isco. Isco sabemos desde hace años de forma más que probada que está DE RELLENO y siendo generoso; y al noruego no le hemos dado ni media oportunidad, y parece que todo el mundo prefiere a Isco. Me resulta increible.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (11 Ago 2021)

Mbappe no quiere jugar con Messi, aunque es posible que tenga que jugar sin querer.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## filets (11 Ago 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Mbappe no quiere jugar con Messi, aunque es posible que tenga que jugar sin querer.
> 
> Cuidado pues.



No necesitan a Mbappe teniendo a Di María
Es hasta mala idea tener a Mbappe contando con Neymar y Messi. 
Mantener a Mbappe es perder unos 100M de €

Pues creo que el Emir Tamim bin Hamad Al Zani le va a mantener en el equipo por el puto placer de masturbarse viendolos jugar juntos a los tres mientras se bebe una refrescante lata de monster


----------



## filets (11 Ago 2021)

Si el Madrid junta a Kylian, Benzema y Bale, tenemos una oportunidad histórica de llamarlos la KGB


----------



## Hermericus (11 Ago 2021)

No vamos a ganar nada este año, desengañaros.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (11 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> ........
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es la dicotomía Odegaard/Isco. Isco sabemos desde hace años de forma más que probada que está DE RELLENO y siendo generoso; y al noruego no le hemos dado ni media oportunidad, y parece que todo el mundo prefiere a Isco. Me resulta increible.



La dicotomía no debería existir, son los putos Ronceros, Roberto Gómez, etc.... con sus gilipolleces sobre Isco, Ausencio y demás, hasta pondrían antes a Ceballos, los que generan el ruido para joder.

Echadle un vistazo a la columna de ayer de este subnormal
Odegaard, veo que no has aprendido

Es una campaña en toda regla anti-oddie.

A mi eso me jode, es posible que el chaval no sea jugador para el Madrid o no sea el crack que creemos pero, pero, pero, dejémosle jugar, probar, no se está siendo justo con él.

Recordemos que un personaje como estos, el tal Maldini, aseguró en su momento que Modric no era mediocentro para el Real Madrid, por ahí hay un video sobre ello.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Ago 2021)

Marcos Alonso jugando de lateral..y aquí Luis Enrique poniendo centrocampistas de lateral


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Ago 2021)

El mejor Barcelona tenía a Ronaldinho, Messi, Xavi e Iniesta con raijard, tuvo la suerte de tener a todos esos cracks excepto a Ronaldinho desde la cantera, no tuvieron que ficharlos.

El Madrid de los galácticos fichaba a uno por año, tardo cuatro años en reunir a Figo, Ronaldo, Beckham y Zidane, más la suerte de tener ya a casillas, Raúl y Roberto Carlos.


El PSG ha echo un equipo en 1 AÑO, no es lógico lo que se le ha permitido a este equipo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Ago 2021)

El Villarreal no se arrodilló ante los negros...y el mendy negro ese lo para todo menudo pulpo


----------



## euromelon (11 Ago 2021)

Barrunto dijo:


> Si la Superliga sucede, en 20 años el Real Madrid se traslada a Nueva York, ni socios ni ostias, al tiempo.



Cuando salga a bolsa lo compra mi amigo rothschild y me pone de presidente ni un pipero de mierda así quede con un 10 xc de aforo el estadio


----------



## euromelon (11 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> La dicotomía no debería existir, son los putos Ronceros, Roberto Gómez, etc.... con sus gilipolleces sobre Isco, Ausencio y demás, hasta pondrían antes a Ceballos, los que generan el ruido para joder.
> 
> Echadle un vistazo a la columna de ayer de este subnormal
> Odegaard, veo que no has aprendido
> ...



Pon el texto no le des visitas l asco


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (11 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> La dicotomía no debería existir, son los putos Ronceros, Roberto Gómez, etc.... con sus gilipolleces sobre Isco, Ausencio y demás, hasta pondrían antes a Ceballos, los que generan el ruido para joder.
> 
> Echadle un vistazo a la columna de ayer de este subnormal
> Odegaard, veo que no has aprendido
> ...



El problema de Odegaard es que el año pasado nos dejó tirados por no jugar 2 partidos y en el club no se fiarán de que no lo vuelva a hacer.


----------



## euromelon (11 Ago 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> El problema de Odegaard es que el año pasado nos dejó tirados por no jugar 2 partidos y en el club no se fiarán de que no lo vuelva a hacer.



Zidane le hacía bullying porque cree que estropeó la carrera de su hiji


Observa los partidos en los que jugó las alineaciones


----------



## Glokta (12 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El mejor Barcelona tenía a Ronaldinho, Messi, Xavi e Iniesta con raijard, tuvo la suerte de tener a todos esos cracks excepto a Ronaldinho desde la cantera, no tuvieron que ficharlos.
> 
> El Madrid de los galácticos fichaba a uno por año, tardo cuatro años en reunir a Figo, Ronaldo, Beckham y Zidane, más la suerte de tener ya a casillas, Raúl y Roberto Carlos.
> 
> ...



No lo veo así porque el peseye es un equipo muy hecho en estos últimos años. Messi, Ramos, Donarumma les han traido libres y por Achraf si han pagado 70 kilos

El Madrid de los galácticos trajo a todos más o menos en su prime con 28-30 años, salvo Ronaldo que ya vino tocado, pero a Messi y Ramos los han traido con 34 y 35 cuasi cerca de la derroicion. Otra cosa es que hay unas normas de fairplay y limites salariales que antes no habían y que seguramente se las pasen por el forro y que ya se las pasaron el verano que ficharon a Mbappe y Neymar por 200 kilos cada uno

Es obvio que es muy difícil competir contra ellos, sobretodo en salarios, pero en el Madrid no se ha ideado otro plan más que venga Mbappe, Haaland o los dos


----------



## josemanuelb (12 Ago 2021)

Dudo mucho que el jeque suelte a la tortuga ninja este año. Que Tito Flo traiga a Haaland este año y el año que viene gratis a Donatello.


----------



## qbit (12 Ago 2021)

filets dijo:


> Si el Madrid junta a Kylian, Benzema y Bale, tenemos una oportunidad histórica de llamarlos la KGB



Al del PSG se le llama habitualmente por el apellido y no por el nombre. Si se usan los nombres, sería KKG, que suena a caca. Si se usan los apellidos, sería MBB. En ambos casos, cambiando el orden de las letras como se quiera, queda bastante feo. Lo de mezclar iniciales de nombres con iniciales de apellidos para que salga lo deseado, no está bien, pero de hacerlo, podríamos haberlo hecho antes, desde la época de Matusalén, y no se ha hecho.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ago 2021)

una cosa os digo. El madrid tendría que ir pensando en renovar el centro del campo. modrid y kross están ya de retirada

gorezka y olmo son los sustitutos. No creo que sean muy caros.


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> una cosa os digo. El madrid tendría que ir pensando en renovar el centro del campo. modrid y kross están ya de retirada
> 
> gorezka y olmo son los sustitutos. No creo que sean muy caros.



El primero acaba contrato y el segundo apesta a culerdo.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (12 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Lo que saco en claro de todo este desastre económico del Barça, del contrato de CVC, de Tebas y de tutti quanti es que el Real Madrid está muy por encima de una LFP que lleva toda la vida haciendo negocios y chanchullos PACO. El Madrid es un club serio, con un modelo empresarial serio, con unos objetivos ambiciosos y serios y estamos rodeados de presidentes y juntas directivas que hacen negocios en reservados de puticlubs de carretera, de empresarios carajilleros y farloperos que viven de la corrupción y del mamoneo político.
> 
> En conclusión: Al Madrid la mierda de Liga española se le ha quedado muy, pero que muy pequeña. Este país no se merece tener a un club como el Real Madrid, sencillamente. Superliga lo antes posible, por favor, esto es insoportable.




Ya lo dijo Floren en El Chiringuito, que había mucha falta de "transparencia".


----------



## filets (12 Ago 2021)

El Madrid va a perder un 10% de sus ingresos porque los demas equipos tienen deudas
Los mismos equipos que hace 3 meses decian que la solucion para los equipos grandes no era la Superliga sino disminuir gastos

HIJOS DE PUTA TODOS LOS EQUIPOS DE LA LIGA ESPAÑOLA


----------



## JimTonic (12 Ago 2021)

filets dijo:


> El Madrid va a perder un 10% de sus ingresos porque los demas equipos tienen deudas
> Los mismos equipos que hace 3 meses decian que la solucion para los equipos grandes no era la Superliga sino disminuir gastos
> 
> HIJOS DE PUTA TODOS LOS EQUIPOS DE LA LIGA ESPAÑOLA



El Madrid no va a perder nada porque sólo ha cedido 3 años los derechos televisivos no 50.

Y el resto de equipos no pueden decidir si el Madrid o el barca van a la superliga, porque ese derecho no lo puede tomar nadie excepto el propio club


Aparte del retorno de la inversión que es algo usurero


----------



## The number of de beast (12 Ago 2021)

No se vota hoy en la liga lo del contrato ese de los 50 años? 

Deberían votar que no, pero nunca se sabe que sorpresas depara la vida.


----------



## The number of de beast (12 Ago 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> El Madrid no va a perder nada porque sólo ha cedido 3 años los derechos televisivos no 50.
> 
> Y el resto de equipos no pueden decidir si el Madrid o el barca van a la superliga, porque ese derecho no lo puede tomar nadie excepto el propio club
> 
> ...



Los derechos son de la liga, no de los clubes. Al que no le guste se puede pirar y montar su liga propia, que nadie se lo impide.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Ago 2021)

Ayer Villarreal 145 millones..
Chelsea 700millones en deuda con la empresa de Abramovich.
Y una POLLA LOS DERECHOS DE TV..


----------



## Edu.R (12 Ago 2021)

En la Premier pagando 115 millones por Grealish, al nivel de los 120 por Joao Felix. Y a ver que pasa con Kane y Lukaku.

Lo de los delanteros es una locura, pero claro, el dinero está donde está.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> En la Premier pagando 115 millones por Grealish, al nivel de los 120 por Joao Felix. Y a ver que pasa con Kane y Lukaku.
> 
> Lo de los delanteros es una locura, pero claro, el dinero está donde está.



Bueno pero a Joao Felix hicimos con el dinero que nos dieron por Griezmann..el Chelsea lo añadirá a los 700 millones que le debe a Abramovich


----------



## filets (12 Ago 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Bueno pero a Joao Felix hicimos con el dinero que nos dieron por Griezmann..el Chelsea lo añadirá a los 700 millones que le debe a Abramovich



Coño y los 120 que os dio el VARSA son parte de los 1200M de su deuda


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Ago 2021)

filets dijo:


> Coño y los 120 que os dio el VARSA son parte de los 1200M de su deuda



Pero es deuda con bancos..no haciendo contabilidad creativa con Judios rusos


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (12 Ago 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Bueno pero a Joao Felix hicimos con el dinero que nos dieron por Griezmann..el Chelsea lo añadirá a los 700 millones que le debe a Abramovich



Como si el Atlético no tuviese deudas...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ago 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> El primero acaba contrato y el segundo apesta a culerdo.




Pero el segundo es muy bueno


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Como si el Atlético no tuviese deudas...



pero se pagan a base de el intercambio de cromos...


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (12 Ago 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pero se pagan a base de el intercambio de cromos...



Ya, ya, y con ampliación de capital....

Tenéis un cacao los indios con que sois unos maestros de los fichajes y aún un equipo humilde que no os lo creéis.

¿ Necesitais ampliar masa salarial? Pues una ampliación de capital, si no hay problema de pasta

¿ Intercambio de cromos? Y resulta que habéis gastado en los ultimos 5 años 70 millones más de lo que habéis vendido....


Sl Atletico le están enchufado mucha pasta lo querrais reconocer o no.

Pd.- muy bien aprovechada por cierto, que lo cortés no quite lo valiente


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Ya, ya, y con ampliación de capital....
> 
> Tenéis un cacao los indios con que sois unos maestros de los fichajes y aún un equipo humilde que no os lo creéis.
> 
> ...



y eoss 70 millones ganandopor ENTRAR en champions


----------



## El primo del Adric (12 Ago 2021)

El bacon con piernas de paquetisco filtrándole cositas a sus esbirros del AS a cambio de campañitas contra Ødegaard. Luego si el noruego se quiere ir, te viene todo el ejército de imbéciles borregos mermadridistas a decirte que es un cobarde.


----------



## JimTonic (12 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Los derechos son de la liga, no de los clubes. Al que no le guste se puede pirar y montar su liga propia, que nadie se lo impide.



Durante 3 años no 50

Y segundo la liga no puede decidir nada sobre la superliga porque es como si en la comunidad de vecinos se vota todos ir de vacaciones a Murcia


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (12 Ago 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y eoss 70 millones ganandopor ENTRAR en champions



Y la ampliación de capital que tal?
Y los salarios claro


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (12 Ago 2021)

El Atlético de Madrid anuncia una ampliación de capital de 182 millones para paliar los efectos del Covid-19
Así ha entrado la.pasta, no son los 700 millones de Abramovich pero es una pastita 



FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y eoss 70 millones ganandopor ENTRAR en champions


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> El Atlético de Madrid anuncia una ampliación de capital de 182 millones para paliar los efectos del Covid-19
> Así ha entrado la.pasta, no son los 700 millones de Abramovich pero es una pastita



y ahi tienes a los moros petroleros pidiendo 180 millones por el empujabalones de kane


----------



## The number of de beast (12 Ago 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> Durante 3 años no 50
> 
> Y segundo la liga no puede decidir nada sobre la superliga porque es como si en la comunidad de vecinos se vota todos ir de vacaciones a Murcia



Eso se decide entre todos los miembros de la liga, no sólo los dos que se creen con derecho de pernada eternamente.....

No te inventes lo de que la liga decide sobre la superliga, que eso os lo inventáis para desviar la atención, nadie ha mencionado tal cosa. Los tres de la superliga se pueden marchar de la liga mejor hoy que mañana y montar su negocio aparte, pero no lo hacen.


----------



## JimTonic (12 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Eso se decide entre todos los miembros de la liga, no sólo los dos que se creen con derecho de pernada eternamente.....
> 
> No te inventes lo de que la liga decide sobre la superliga, que eso os lo inventáis para desviar la atención, nadie ha mencionado tal cosa. Los tres de la superliga se pueden marchar de la liga mejor hoy que mañana y montar su negocio aparte, pero no lo hacen.



Dentro del acuerdo está la renuncia explícita de la superliga, y eso no puede ser decidido ahí,porque nadie allí tiene competencias para eso

Segundo son 50 años y sólo tienen los derechos para tres. 


Tercero, lo que va a pasar que el Madrid va a vender sus derechos aa amazon y que se pague por partido, aunque sólo cobre por los partidos del bernabeu le sale mucho más rentabke


----------



## Edu.R (12 Ago 2021)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> El bacon con piernas de paquetisco filtrándole cositas a sus esbirros del AS a cambio de campañitas contra Ødegaard. Luego si el noruego se quiere ir, te viene todo el ejército de imbéciles borregos mermadridistas a decirte que es un cobarde.



Podía se saberse no.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Ago 2021)

120 millones POR GREALISH,,que cojones


----------



## The number of de beast (12 Ago 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> Dentro del acuerdo está la renuncia explícita de la superliga, y eso no puede ser decidido ahí,porque nadie allí tiene competencias para eso
> 
> Segundo son 50 años y sólo tienen los derechos para tres.
> 
> ...



¿En qué parte del acuerdo pone eso de que tienen que renunciar a una competición que ni existe ni les va ni les viene a los dos firmantes?


----------



## The number of de beast (12 Ago 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Bueno pero a Joao Felix hicimos con el dinero que nos dieron por Griezmann..el Chelsea lo añadirá a los 700 millones que le debe a Abramovich



Es mucho peor lo que hacen los del Atlético de Madrid. El Barsa está comprando un campeón del mundo ya hecho y cuajado, y el Joao está muy lejos de parecerse siquiera. Eso sí que es inflaccionar el mercado a lo bestia por una promesa.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Es mucho peor lo que hacen los del Atlético de Madrid. El Barsa está comprando un campeón del mundo ya hecho y cuajado, y el Joao está muy lejos de parecerse siquiera. Eso sí que es inflaccionar el mercado a lo bestia por una promesa.



pero al menos no habremos palmado pasta como con PANZARD...


----------



## JimTonic (12 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> ¿En qué parte del acuerdo pone eso de que tienen que renunciar a una competición que ni existe ni les va ni les viene a los dos firmantes?



Pues en la parte de quem. Se apruebe el documento 

Sinonse renuncia a la superliga no hay acuerdo


----------



## Edu.R (12 Ago 2021)

Giro de los acontecimientos.

CVC acepta la negativa. Club que vote en contra, no recibe pasta, pero tampoco pierde sus ingresos por derechos de TV. 

Es decir, acuerdo parcial y solo para los clubs que quieran ya la pasta. Si no quieres, no entras en el pacto.

Esto a medio plazo nos beneficia, obviamente.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (12 Ago 2021)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> El bacon con piernas de paquetisco filtrándole cositas a sus esbirros del AS a cambio de campañitas contra Ødegaard. Luego si el noruego se quiere ir, te viene todo el ejército de imbéciles borregos mermadridistas a decirte que es un cobarde.



Lo cortés no quita lo valiente. 
Isco es una foca amaestrada, un topo de AS y un hijo de puta que le está haciendo una campaña mediática en contra a un compañero. 

Y Odegaard es un cobarde y un mediocre que no tiene nivel para mediocentro del Madrid ni en pedo. 

La vida está llena de una amplísima gama de colores, casi nada es blanco o negro.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Ago 2021)

En contra del acuerdo con CVC han votado 4 clubes. 3 de Primera y 1 de Segunda, pero no han trascendido los nombres. Se acabará sabiendo, imagino. ¿Apuestas?

CVC da un margen de 3 años, de forma que hasta 2024 esos 4 clubs pueden cambiar de opinión. Si no, como si CVC no existiera.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (12 Ago 2021)

Pues excelente noticia para el Madrid. Seguimos para bingo con la Superliga.

Los tres equipos de primera, obviamente, son Madrid, Barça y Atleti. El de segunda, ni idea, pero debe ser un equipo muy saneado económicamente: ¿Málaga? No sé. Pero los de Primera, está clarísimo. Los tres de la Superliga.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Ago 2021)

El 3° de primera ha sido el Athletic de Bilbao. El At.Madrid ha votado a favor.

El de Segunda que ha votado en contra ha pedido "que no trascienda su nombre". No me atrevería a decir quien es, la verdad.


----------



## The number of de beast (12 Ago 2021)

A ver si salen más detalles, me cuesta creer que los de CVC vayan a entregar la misma cantidad de dinero sin los dos grandes. Y si lo hacen es la prueba más evidente de que ese acuerdo era una broma de mal gusto.

Bien por el Athletic, que sean otros los que tiren del Cofodis de turno con sus correspondientes intereses.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Ago 2021)

Pues al final mbape viene al Madrid, un buen mamadou, rápido, con regate y no le falta ningún diente.

Con la venta de odegaard costeamos la llegada de Pogba.

El año que viene al retrasado ese del haland.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> A ver si salen más detalles, me cuesta creer que los de CVC vayan a entregar la misma cantidad de dinero sin los dos grandes. Y si lo hacen es la prueba más evidente de que ese acuerdo era una broma de mal gusto.
> 
> Bien por el Athletic, que sean otros los que tiren del Cofodis de turno con sus correspondientes intereses.



La parte proporcional que le tocaba a cada club queda bloqueada 3 años. Asi que fácil 700 millones.

No es una broma de mal gusto. Como diría Rajoy "es una linea de crédito en condiciones muy favorables". Lo que va a pasar es que la gente va a coger la pasta ahora para tapar las secuelas del COVID, y luego, dentro de 5 años el Real Madrid tendrá más dinero y lloraran "porque no es justo" que lo tengan.

Los que han votado si, han cogido el dinero de las próximas 10 temporadas para estas 2-3 primeras, luego no podrán competir y llorarán. Y la culpa obviamente será de Florentino, no suya.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Ago 2021)

Y ahora vamos con la guindilla. Palabras de Tebas para que GOSTÉIS:



> Florentino cree que los grandes clubes tienen que jugar entre ellos y lo que les sobre, para los demás. Lo dijo en la famosa entrevista de El Chiringuito. El Real Madrid lleva ocho años entorpeciendo acuerdos de derechos audiovisuales y, aún así, hemos seguido creciendo. _No son imprescindibles_. Me hubiese gustado que hubieran estado en este tipo de acuerdo, pero no impiden el crecimiento de LaLiga.


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues al final mbape viene al Madrid, un buen mamadou, rápido, con regate y no le falta ningún diente.
> 
> Con la venta de odegaard costeamos la llegada de Pogba.
> 
> El año que viene al retrasado ese del haland.



A ver si abrimos los ojos... Mbapé no va a venir este verano!!!! Yo creo que acaba renovando con el mismo sueldo que Messi y se le pasa el supuesto cabreo.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (12 Ago 2021)

Pues nada cuando el Madrid cobre el 100% de los derechos que le corresponden y el Sevilla el ¿85%? porque ha regalado el resto, que vengan a llorar porque el reparto de la Premier es más igualitario.


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Ago 2021)

Tebas se sale con la suya... por ahora.


----------



## JimTonic (12 Ago 2021)

El ateluco deadrid espero que no haya votado en contra porque sino tiene que pagar 300 millones a la superliga


----------



## JimTonic (12 Ago 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Tebas se sale con la suya... por ahora.



Y el Madrid que dentro de tres años podrá negociarl sus derechos individualmente 

En. Evrdad lo único que ha pasado es que han creado un nuevo equipo llamado cvc que no juega pero cobra


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Eso se decide entre todos los miembros de la liga, no sólo los dos que se creen con derecho de pernada eternamente.....
> 
> No te inventes lo de que la liga decide sobre la superliga, que eso os lo inventáis para desviar la atención, nadie ha mencionado tal cosa. Los tres de la superliga se pueden marchar de la liga mejor hoy que mañana y montar su negocio aparte, pero no lo hacen.



Ninguno de los tres ha dicho que dejara de jugar la liga si se fueran a la superliga. Y esos dos como tú dices son los que traen los ingresos de televisiones y demás. La gente quiere ver al Madrí y al Far$a y pagan por ello. Una liga sin ellos volvería a ser la de los 70, que igual es lo que queréis.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues al final mbape viene al Madrid, un buen mamadou, rápido, con regate y no le falta ningún diente.
> 
> Con la venta de odegaard costeamos la llegada de Pogba.
> 
> El año que viene al retrasado ese del haland.



¿Es oficial?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Ago 2021)

Tebas no está chantajeando nada. Desde que llegó Tebas creo que solo quebró el Reus. Lo de antes era una vergüenza.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Y ahora vamos con la guindilla. Palabras de Tebas para que GOSTÉIS:



Sí lo son y lo sabe. ¿Cuánta gente pagaría por una liga sin Madrí y Far$A?


----------



## The number of de beast (12 Ago 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ninguno de los tres ha dicho que dejara de jugar la liga si se fueran a la superliga. Y esos dos como tú dices son los que traen los ingresos de televisiones y demás. La gente quiere ver al Madrí y al Far$a y pagan por ello. Una liga sin ellos volvería a ser la de los 70, que igual es lo que queréis.



Ya lo sé que no lo han dicho, eso lo digo yo, que es inaceptable que estén en las dos ligas al mismo tiempo cuando la suya sería un club privado a la que solo se accede por invitación.

A mi me interesa ver un Valladolid-Atlético de Madrid si la liga está en juego, y el Barcelona-Celta me la trae al pairo si no se juegan nada por mucho Messi que esté allí. Supongo que entiendes el matiz y la diferencia y no hace falta explicarlo.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Ago 2021)

Hola merengones.

Haaland al R. Madrid en el 2022 y hasta aquí puedo leer....

EDITO: Y este fin de semana es crucial para el tema Mbappé. Todo depende del jugador...

Chao.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Ago 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ninguno de los tres ha dicho que dejara de jugar la liga si se fueran a la superliga. Y esos dos como tú dices son los que traen los ingresos de televisiones y demás. La gente quiere ver al Madrí y al Far$a y pagan por ello. Una liga sin ellos volvería a ser la de los 70, que igual es lo que queréis.



Los 70 fue la derroicion del estado en todos los ámbitos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Ya lo sé que no lo han dicho, eso lo digo yo, que es inaceptable que estén en las dos ligas al mismo tiempo cuando la suya sería un club privado a la que solo se accede por invitación.
> 
> A mi me interesa ver un Valladolid-Atlético de Madrid si la liga está en juego, y el Barcelona-Celta me la trae al pairo si no se juegan nada por mucho Messi que esté allí. Supongo que entiendes el matiz y la diferencia y no hace falta explicarlo.



Bueno cuánta audiencia tenía un Betis fachadolid cuando se emitía en abierto en la sexta?..


----------



## Woden (12 Ago 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Hola merengones.
> 
> Haaland al R. Madrid en el 2022 y hasta aquí puedo leer....
> 
> ...



Que los dioses te oigan.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Ago 2021)

Decís de audiencias..pero las audiencias en gol TV y similares son demigrantes..


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (12 Ago 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Hola merengones.
> 
> Haaland al R. Madrid en el 2022 y hasta aquí puedo leer....
> 
> ...



Dios.le.guarde


----------



## Edu.R (12 Ago 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Decís de audiencias..pero las audiencias en gol TV y similares son demigrantes..



Si pones el sábado por la noche un partido, aunque sea un Mallorca-Levante, en una cadena generalista tipo Cuatro, te hace lider de la noche.

Otra cosa es ponerlo un lunes en GolTV que es un canal que mucha gente ni sabe que existe, y además que prácticamente siempre son partidos Paco.

Los domingos a las 21h, un partido de fútbol en Movistar +, si es bueno, tiene una audiencia más o menos de 1 millón de espectadores. En abierto en un canal generalista un partido Paco te hace el doble sin despeniarse.


----------



## Barrunto (12 Ago 2021)

Los clubes que han votado "No" son los que son propiedad de los socios (Real Madrid, FC Barcelona, Athletic Bilbao), que lo son precisamente porque no estaban en bancarrota como los demás cuando a principios de los 90 tuvieron que convertirse en sociedades anónimas. No aprenden.

Lo más chocante (o no) es lo del Atlético de Madrid, que no tiene necesidad ninguna, y que lo acepta porque es una vaca a la que exprimir hasta el último euro por parte de Gil Marín y Enrique Cerezo.


----------



## Barrunto (12 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El 3° de primera ha sido el Athletic de Bilbao. El At.Madrid ha votado a favor.
> 
> El de Segunda que ha votado en contra ha pedido "que no trascienda su nombre". No me atrevería a decir quien es, la verdad.



El de segunda es el Amorebieta, que este año será un filial del Athletic de facto.


----------



## Hermericus (12 Ago 2021)

Mañana comienza la Liga. Va a ser una liga distinta.

Yo creo que el Madrid o el Barça , alguno de ellos no va a quedar entre los 4 primeros.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Ago 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Mañana comienza la Liga. Va a ser una liga distinta.
> 
> Yo creo que el Madrid o el Barça , alguno de ellos no va a quedar entre los 4 primeros.



Tampoco es que el farsa tenga cojos


----------



## Alvarado (12 Ago 2021)

Barrunto dijo:


> El de segunda es el Amorebieta, que este año será un filial del Athletic de facto.



El de segunda ha sido el Real Oviedo.








Consideraciones oficiales sobre 'LaLiga Impulso' | Real Oviedo - Web Oficial


Valoraciones del club tras la asamblea celebrada hoy en Madrid referente al fondo CVC




www.realoviedo.es


----------



## HDR (12 Ago 2021)

Menos mal que tenemos a Florentino. Tremenda estupidez la que han cometido los demás equipos de la Liga, como el que vende su alma al demonio a cambio de un instante de éxtasis. Qué débiles y qué subnormales son. Luego a llorar cuando lleguen las consecuencias, y a quejarse de que al Madrid sí le va bien. Siempre se repite la misma secuencia.

Está quedando claro, con los acontecimientos que estamos presenciando en los últimos tiempos, que la opinión de la mayoría es inevitablemente la incorrecta, en cualquier tema, en cualquier aspecto.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Ago 2021)

HDR dijo:


> Menos mal que tenemos a Florentino. Tremenda estupidez la que han cometido los demás equipos de la Liga, como el que vende su alma al demonio a cambio de un instante de éxtasis. Qué débiles y qué subnormales son. Luego a llorar cuando lleguen las consecuencias, y a quejarse de que al Madrid sí le va bien. Siempre se repite la misma secuencia.
> 
> Está quedando claro, con los acontecimientos que estamos presenciando en los últimos tiempos, que la opinión de la mayoría es inevitablemente la incorrecta, en cualquier tema, en cualquier aspecto.



Hoy el Real Oviedo se ha ganado muchos fans, yo incluido. Ojalá asciendan a Primera pronto.

Además, Oviedo me gusta más que Gijón. Esto es una apreciación personal.


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Ago 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ago 2021)

En ESPN han entrevistado a di María, que ni con aperaciones de estética deja de ser feo el hijo de puta y ha dicho que el mamadou se queda.

Si el mamadou quiere sobresalir y ganar premios individuales lo lleva de culo, Messi al menos estará dos años y Neymar 4 años, en ese tiempo que se despida de galardones individuales.

Imagino que Madrid y PSG le ofrecerán la misma pasta, elegir entre el mejor club del mundo o la mejor plantilla del mundo no debe ser fácil.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Ago 2021)

Barrunto dijo:


> El de segunda es el Amorebieta, que este año será un filial del Athletic de facto.



Han puesto en algún medio que era el oviedo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Ago 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Mañana comienza la Liga. Va a ser una liga distinta.
> 
> Yo creo que el Madrid o el Barça , alguno de ellos no va a quedar entre los 4 primeros.



No creo. Los demás son muy malos. Pero ganar la liga no.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En ESPN han entrevistado a di María, que ni con aperaciones de estética deja de ser feo el hijo de puta y ha dicho que el mamadou se queda.
> 
> Si el mamadou quiere sobresalir y ganar premios individuales lo lleva de culo, Messi al menos estará dos años y Neymar 4 años, en ese tiempo que se despida de galardones individuales.
> 
> Imagino que Madrid y PSG le ofrecerán la misma pasta, elegir entre el mejor club del mundo o la mejor plantilla del mundo no debe ser fácil.



La mujer de di maria: Login • Instagram


----------



## HATE (13 Ago 2021)

Empieza la liga y el Madrid tiene peor plantilla que el año pasado y van............


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Ago 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Lee un poquito de historia, maricona ignorante, el equipo de Franco es el Varça. Si, ese que lleva varias temporadas saltandose el limite salarial y beneficiandose de los arbitrajes, y aun asi esta en quiebra porque es un club de paletazos gañanes que aun no han salido del campo


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (13 Ago 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La mujer de di maria: Login • Instagram



¿Su mujer se llama Jorge?


----------



## euromelon (13 Ago 2021)

Ojo que para Ancelotti Isco no está solo por delante de odeggard también está por delante de valverde


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (13 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Ojo que para Ancelotti Isco no está solo por delante de odeggard también está por delante de valverde



¡No jodas!

Si el centro debería ser Valverde Casemiro y otro


----------



## Woden (13 Ago 2021)

Vengo, me cago en Ancelotti y en sus queridos Gordisco y Marcebo y me voy.


----------



## The number of de beast (13 Ago 2021)

Bien explicado para que lo entienda toda la familia excepto los yonkis de la deuda y el crédito.

*El Athletic explica los motivos de su rechazo a los planes de Tebas y CVC*
El club emite un comunicado en el que insiste en que "está fundamentado en criterios de rentabilidad, oportunidad, procedimiento y conveniencia"









El Athletic explica los motivos de su rechazo a los planes de Tebas y CVC


El Athletic,uno de los cuatro clubes junto a Real Madrid, Barcelona y Oviedo, que han votado en contra de la Liga Impulso propuesta por LaLiga y el fondo de inversión CVC, ha expli




www.marca.com


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (13 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Bien explicado para que lo entienda toda la familia excepto los yonkis de la deuda y el crédito.
> 
> *El Athletic explica los motivos de su rechazo a los planes de Tebas y CVC*
> El club emite un comunicado en el que insiste en que "está fundamentado en criterios de rentabilidad, oportunidad, procedimiento y conveniencia"
> ...



Al final, han puesto el cazo todos menos los que ya sabemos... ¿ creo que el otro día dudaba usted de ello? 
Al menos, me decía usted que yo no lo diese por sentado...


----------



## euromelon (13 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> ¡No jodas!
> 
> Si el centro debería ser Valverde Casemiro y otro



4 centrocampistas . 1 de ellos a punto de jubilarse un ex jugador y el paquete de Cevallos que no quiso el arsenal


----------



## euromelon (13 Ago 2021)

Por cierto si se va oddie despediros de que venga su mas mejor amigo haland


----------



## The Replicant (13 Ago 2021)

nutrición traigo





__





"INDIFERENCIA PREOCUPANTE": El Barça dispone 30.000 entradas para sus 83.000 socios, y solo recibe 16.000 peticiones para el primer partido de liga


Tras 17 meses jugando a puerta cerrada, el Barça disponía de la posibilidad de congregar en el Camp Nou a 29.803 aficionados. La entidad catalana abrió un período para que los cerca de 83.500 abonados que tiene el club pudieran realizar la petición de su entrada para ir a ver el partido en...




www.burbuja.info






taluecs


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Ago 2021)

Ya están los putos piperos metiendo a paquetisco en el equipo titular.

De manda cojones


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Ojo que para Ancelotti Isco no está solo por delante de odeggard también está por delante de valverde




De manda cojones


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (13 Ago 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> nutrición traigo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La salida de Messi les ha destrozado... que mala pinta tiene lo del Farsa. 

Lo.peor es que siguen pensando que no es así, cuando ya se habían escrito vaticinios similares a esta situación ya evidente hace muchos meses, muchos.


----------



## euromelon (13 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> De manda cojones



Este año no dan ganas de ver el futbol 

Y los piperos diciendo que Arribas es buenísimo


----------



## Hannibal (13 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> La salida de Messi les ha destrozado... que mala pinta tiene lo del Farsa.
> 
> Lo.peor es que siguen pensando que no es así, cuando ya se habían escrito vaticinios similares a esta situación ya evidente hace muchos meses, muchos.



Meses no. Ya el verano pasado en este mismo hilo unos cuantos veníamos diciendo que el Farsa estaba en la bancarrota, y que había 3 escenarios: o lo vendían entonces y podrían reconstruir el equipo, o se iba libre este año y las pasarían putas pero saldrían adelante, o le renovaban y se iban a la mierda definitivamente.

Ha ocurrido el escenario intermedio, pero no contábamos con que su estado económico era aún peor de lo que pensábamos, y además se confirma que la liga española va a desplomarse en ingresos, y no sólo por Messi.

Por cierto, quizá me caigan collejas en este hilo por lo que voy a decir, pero desde un punto de vista deportivo y económico, al Madrid no le interesa que el Farsa se vuelva un Stade de Rheims de la vida, ni viceversa claro. Esa rivalidad es la que hace que el mundo se pare para vernos, y aunque un derbi madrileño está muy bien especialmente para los gatos, nos conviene volver a ver un clásico con un Messi y un CR en cada bando. Ojalá sea muy pronto, pero este año desde luego no.


----------



## Hannibal (13 Ago 2021)

Ah, por cierto. Como muchos habéis dicho por aquí, este año el PSG quiere un equipazo de cara al mundial de Qamellatar y probablemente habrá untado al Ceferino y a spm para ganar la Champions por decreto. Tengo la impresión, aunque es algo personal y no lo he leído en ningún sitio, de que el Madrid tiene margen de endeudamiento, pero Tito no quiere hacerlo este año porque sería tirar el dinero para ganar con mucha suerte la Liga y/o copa. 

Teniendo en cuenta que el Farsa pega un bajón importante de calidad y también de gol, yo creo que Tito da este año por perdido, luchar con suerte la liga y ya el año que viene hablamos.

Y por cierto, sigo sin comprender cómo la gente sigue esperando que traigan a Mby o Haaland. Ni podemos competir por pasta, y ahora además ni por tener una liga atractiva.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (13 Ago 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Meses no. Ya el verano pasado en este mismo hilo unos cuantos veníamos diciendo que el Farsa estaba en la bancarrota, y que había 3 escenarios: o lo vendían entonces y podrían reconstruir el equipo, o se iba libre este año y las pasarían putas pero saldrían adelante, o le renovaban y se iban a la mierda definitivamente.
> 
> Ha ocurrido el escenario intermedio, pero no contábamos con que su estado económico era aún peor de lo que pensábamos, y además se confirma que la liga española va a desplomarse en ingresos, y no sólo por Messi.
> 
> Por cierto, quizá me caigan collejas en este hilo por lo que voy a decir, pero desde un punto de vista deportivo y económico, al Madrid no le interesa que el Farsa se vuelva un Stade de Rheims de la vida, ni viceversa claro. Esa rivalidad es la que hace que el mundo se pare para vernos, y aunque un derbi madrileño está muy bien especialmente para los gatos, nos conviene volver a ver un clásico con un Messi y un CR en cada bando. Ojalá sea muy pronto, pero este año desde luego no.



Toda la razón , en lo primero y en lo segundo.

Yo lei en este foro obre la situación del Farsa incluso antes del fax a Nobita, pero los.cules no querían creerlo. Ahora, como usted apunta, su situación económica es aún más grave de lo que se suponía.

Y sí, yo también creo que es conveniente que el Farsa no se convierta en un desecho ; los Clasicos de CR7 y Messi se seguían en todo el mundo. Este año, por ejemplo, lo dudo mucho...


----------



## Woden (13 Ago 2021)

Que no sea conveniente que el Barça se vaya al guano, no quita que lo disfrute regostosamente.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (13 Ago 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Que no sea conveniente que el Barça se vaya al guano, no quita que lo disfrutase regostosamente.



Eso también  y lo que nutre...


----------



## Woden (13 Ago 2021)

Yes, nutriben en vena.


----------



## Hannibal (13 Ago 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Que no sea conveniente que el Barça se vaya al guano, no quita que lo disfrutase regostosamente.



Eso es obvio, pero sería como el acuerdo de cvc: nutrición hoy para morir de inanición mañana.

Al final Madrid y Farsa se retroalimentan. Si el Farsa se milaniza, las ligas ganadas servirían de poco porque el único rival (a nivel mediático mediático, quiero decir) sería el patético, que está a años luz del Farsa. Seríamos como un Bayern, con muchos seguidores pero al que solo siguen en Uropa porque la liga germana es una reputisima mierda. Nuevamente, me refiero a nivel mediático, antes de que venga el típico Maldini a decirme que "puejjj ejo lo dices porque no has visto un Hoffenheim-Schalke 04".


----------



## euromelon (13 Ago 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ah, por cierto. Como muchos habéis dicho por aquí, este año el PSG quiere un equipazo de cara al mundial de Qamellatar y probablemente habrá untado al Ceferino y a spm para ganar la Champions por decreto. Tengo la impresión, aunque es algo personal y no lo he leído en ningún sitio, de que el Madrid tiene margen de endeudamiento, pero Tito no quiere hacerlo este año porque sería tirar el dinero para ganar con mucha suerte la Liga y/o copa.
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que el Farsa pega un bajón importante de calidad y también de gol, yo creo que Tito da este año por perdido, luchar con suerte la liga y ya el año que viene hablamos.
> 
> Y por cierto, sigo sin comprender cómo la gente sigue esperando que traigan a Mby o Haaland. Ni podemos competir por pasta, y ahora además ni por tener una liga atractiva.



Podemos competir en gastronomía playas y putes


----------



## Edu.R (13 Ago 2021)

Entre Odegaard (No ha demostrado nada en 2 pretemporadas) e Isco (No ha demostrado nada en 5 temporadas completas y cada año lo hace peor) vamos a apostar por Isco. 

Desde fuera no se entiende una mierda, pero bueno.



Woden dijo:


> Que no sea conveniente que el Barça se vaya al guano, no quita que lo disfrute regostosamente.



Los años de Gaspart, con nosotros ganando Champions y el Barcelona jugando la Copa de la UEFA fueron gostosisimos. A mi no me importa repetirlo. Tengo grandes recuerdos.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (13 Ago 2021)

Necesitamos al Barça como un pez a una bicicleta. Primero porque su hueco lo ocuparía el Comunismos Wanda, anteriormente conocido como Atlético Aviación. Y segundo porque no nos hace ninguna falta para vender la liga, la Bundesliga ya tiene más ingresos que la liga española y allí tienen al Bayern y 4 equipos semidemigrantes.


----------



## Hannibal (13 Ago 2021)

Tomad, por si queréis nutrirnos un poco más. Los que renunciaron a la Superliga ahora llorando por las reglas de la UEFA





__





Nagelsmann carga contra el PSG y el 'fair play' financiero


El nuevo entrenador del Bayern Múnic, Julian Nagelsmann, compareció en rueda de prensa previa al inicio de la Bundesliga y durante la misma se quiso referir a la que ha sido la not




www.marca.com





Y de regalo, la UEFA plantea AHORA poner un tope tipo NBA, ahora que el PSG ya tiene el mejor equipo de la última década.









El nuevo Fair Play Financiero que la UEFA estudia implantar basado en el modelo NBA


El Fair Play Financiero está siendo uno de los temas del verano, más aún viendo la plantilla espectacular que está formando el PSG reuniendo, entre otros, a Messi, Mbappé, Neymar y




www.marca.com





Avric jrande todos los equipos que no están en la Superliga.


----------



## Barrunto (13 Ago 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Meses no. Ya el verano pasado en este mismo hilo unos cuantos veníamos diciendo que el Farsa estaba en la bancarrota, y que había 3 escenarios: o lo vendían entonces y podrían reconstruir el equipo, o se iba libre este año y las pasarían putas pero saldrían adelante, o le renovaban y se iban a la mierda definitivamente.
> 
> Ha ocurrido el escenario intermedio, pero no contábamos con que su estado económico era aún peor de lo que pensábamos, y además se confirma que la liga española va a desplomarse en ingresos, y no sólo por Messi.
> 
> Por cierto, quizá me caigan collejas en este hilo por lo que voy a decir, pero desde un punto de vista deportivo y económico, al Madrid no le interesa que el Farsa se vuelva un Stade de Rheims de la vida, ni viceversa claro. Esa rivalidad es la que hace que el mundo se pare para vernos, y aunque un derbi madrileño está muy bien especialmente para los gatos, nos conviene volver a ver un clásico con un Messi y un CR en cada bando. Ojalá sea muy pronto, pero este año desde luego no.



El legado del FC Bancarrota lo tomará (lo ha tomado ya), el Atlético de Madrid.

Es mucho mejor, sin enfrentamientos políticos, y además certifica la caída a la irrelevancia económica de Cataluña. Y si el Español compra el Camp Nou y se convierte en un equipo potente, mejor aún.


----------



## ccc (13 Ago 2021)

Parece ser que largamos a Odegaard por 50M, sinceramente es para flipar: Nos quedamos con Isco y escuchamos la milonga de que el club apuesta por Aribas y es que es mucho mejor 

El chaval se va a ir sin haber recibido ninguna muestra de confianza por parte del club y/o entrenador. Eso si, apostamos por Isco (al que queremos largar), por Modric (que no va a aguantar) y por otros como Ceballos,....

Nos quedamos con jugadores que el Arsenal no quiere (p.ej. Ceballos) y le vendemos a la estrella de su nuevo proyecto. Y todo esto sin clausula de recompra.


----------



## juantxxxo (13 Ago 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> *nos conviene volver a ver un clásico con un Messi y un CR en cada bando. Ojalá sea muy pronto, pero este año desde luego no.*



Mucho me temo que van a pasar unos cuantos años para eso. Ni con Mbappe (que para mí no está a la altura del nivel que han demostrado cris y messi) ni con ninguno de la actualidad. 

La apuesta por fichar jóvenes (Brasil) me pareció correcta porque así vino Ronaldo el gordito a europa y tantos otros, pero no parece que haya salido muy bien.

Por lo que comentáis, ya veo que Anchelotti ya está haciendo de las suyas. No pinta nada bien esto.


----------



## Roedr (13 Ago 2021)

Barrunto dijo:


> El legado del FC Bancarrota lo tomará (lo ha tomado ya), el Atlético de Madrid.
> 
> Es mucho mejor, sin enfrentamientos políticos, y además certifica la caída a la irrelevancia económica de Cataluña. Y si el Español compra el Camp Nou y se convierte en un equipo potente, mejor aún.



pues sí, todo lo que sea que Catetoluña tenga que enfrentarse a la realidad de su irrelevancia sólo puede ser bueno. Lo mismo con los euskos; la nada con problemillas genéticos, imponiendo su forma de ver el mundo a los demás. Cuanto antes llegue la realidad allí mejor.


----------



## Roedr (13 Ago 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Parece ser que largamos a Odegaard por 50M, sinceramente es para flipar: Nos quedamos con Isco y escuchamos la milonga de que el club apuesta por Aribas y es que es mucho mejor
> 
> El chaval se va a ir sin haber recibido ninguna muestra de confianza por parte del club y/o entrenador. Eso si, apostamos por Isco (al que queremos largar), por Modric (que no va a aguantar) y por otros como Ceballos,....
> 
> Nos quedamos con jugadores que el Arsenal no quiere (p.ej. Ceballos) y le vendemos a la estrella de su nuevo proyecto. Y todo esto sin clausula de recompra.



buenos, los jugadores también cuenta, y Odegaard ya ha dejado clarísimo que se quiere pirar. Mejor coger la pasta y librarnos de él.


----------



## The number of de beast (13 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Al final, han puesto el cazo todos menos los que ya sabemos... ¿ creo que el otro día dudaba usted de ello?
> Al menos, me decía usted que yo no lo diese por sentado...



No esperaba ese resultado, la verdad, confiaba en lo contrario, pero se ve que están demasiado caninos los clubes como para rechazar el "caramelo envenenado" de CVC y la Liga. En el caso del Athletic será su peculiar filosofía la que le ha permitido hasta en dos ocasiones durante el tiempo que llevamos de pandemia que toda la plantilla se haya rebajado el sueldo sin problemas, y eso facilita bastante que no sea imprescindible endeudarse con Cofidis-CVC, como a lo mejor les ocurre a otros, que no lo sé.

Por cierto, hoy ya han dicho que los 2700 millones se convierten en 2100 al no estar los cuatro del no en el acuerdo.


----------



## Woden (13 Ago 2021)

Igual es que no hay pasta para nada y hay que vender algo mas que realmente tenga mercado y Odegaard parece tenerlo.
Porque está claro que a paquetes como Isco, Ceballos, Marcelo, Mariano o Jovic no los quieren ni en sus casas.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (13 Ago 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Igual es que no hay pasta para nada y hay que vender algo mas que realmente tenga mercado y Odegaard parece tenerlo.



Marcelo capitán e Isco titular....


----------



## Andr3ws (13 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Por cierto, hoy ya han dicho que los 2700 millones se convierten en 2100 al no estar los cuatro del no en el acuerdo.



Se reduce la cantidad que iría destinada a los 4 equipos que no han aceptado. El resto de momento va a percibir, en caso de pedirlo, lo que inicialemente estaba previsto.

¿Cuántos de esos 38 equipos seguirán existiendo dentro de 10 años? Decían que si el Barça aceptaba acabaría siendo una S.A. Deportiva.



Hannibal dijo:


> Meses no. Ya el verano pasado en este mismo hilo unos cuantos veníamos diciendo que el Farsa estaba en la bancarrota, y que había 3 escenarios: o lo vendían entonces y podrían reconstruir el equipo, o se iba libre este año y las pasarían putas pero saldrían adelante, o le renovaban y se iban a la mierda definitivamente.
> 
> Ha ocurrido el escenario intermedio, pero no contábamos con que su estado económico era aún peor de lo que pensábamos, y además se confirma que la liga española va a desplomarse en ingresos, y no sólo por Messi.
> 
> Por cierto, quizá me caigan collejas en este hilo por lo que voy a decir, pero desde un punto de vista deportivo y económico, al Madrid no le interesa que el Farsa se vuelva un Stade de Rheims de la vida, ni viceversa claro. Esa rivalidad es la que hace que el mundo se pare para vernos, y aunque un derbi madrileño está muy bien especialmente para los gatos, nos conviene volver a ver un clásico con un Messi y un CR en cada bando. Ojalá sea muy pronto, pero este año desde luego no.



El Madrid y el Barça han de armar sus equipos cada temporada para ganarse mutuamente, y eso les hace ganar al resto de Europa. Si uno de los dos empeorá drásticamente, el otro lo hará poco tiempo después. Son enemigos intimos, se necesitan el uno al otro para perpetuarse en la élite continental.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (13 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> No esperaba ese resultado, la verdad, confiaba en lo contrario, pero se ve que están demasiado caninos los clubes como para rechazar el "caramelo envenenado" de CVC y la Liga. En el caso del Athletic será su peculiar filosofía la que le ha permitido hasta en dos ocasiones durante el tiempo que llevamos de pandemia que toda la plantilla se haya rebajado el sueldo sin problemas, y eso facilita bastante que no sea imprescindible endeudarse con Cofidis-CVC, como a lo mejor les ocurre a otros, que no lo sé.
> 
> Por cierto, hoy ya han dicho que los 2700 millones se convierten en 2100 al no estar los cuatro del no en el acuerdo.



El Athletic lleva años sin problemas de pasta; suelen hacer buenas ventas y sustituir barato, recuerdo por ejemplo la de Laporte o Kepa que sacaron millonadas y nunca gastan un euro de más, ese si que es un " equipo de cantera " y no el Farsa.

Creo que llevan años finalizando cada ejercicio en positivo (antes covid).

Solo por curiosidad acabo de hacer una búsqueda al hilo sobre ello:
El Athletic es el club español con más dinero en tesorería ante la crisis del coronavirus

Y ya lo decían en su comunicado: seremos muy vascos pero no gilipollas para firmar la mierda esa de CVC.


----------



## filets (13 Ago 2021)

Se rumorea que el Madrid tiene apartado 120M para Mbappe
Los otros 60 espera recaudarlos entre el resto de equipos de La Liga, puesto que todos los equipos se van a beneficiar de la presencia de Mbappe


----------



## Bifaz23 (13 Ago 2021)

Marcelo lesionado!!!!!! Szuuuuuuu


----------



## Edu.R (13 Ago 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Parece ser que largamos a Odegaard por 50M, sinceramente es para flipar: Nos quedamos con Isco y escuchamos la milonga de que el club apuesta por Aribas y es que es mucho mejor
> 
> El chaval se va a ir sin haber recibido ninguna muestra de confianza por parte del club y/o entrenador. Eso si, apostamos por Isco (al que queremos largar), por Modric (que no va a aguantar) y por otros como Ceballos,....
> 
> Nos quedamos con jugadores que el Arsenal no quiere (p.ej. Ceballos) y le vendemos a la estrella de su nuevo proyecto. Y todo esto sin clausula de recompra.



¿Qué puede salir mal?

El chaval está decepcionado y no me extraña una mierda. Es verdad que podría quedarse y eslomarse para jugar los partidos Paco, pero mira, si aquí no me quieren, me querrán en otro sitio. No le veo con la necesidad imperiosa, y aparte que los Nórdicos son gente muy práctica.

Este chico quería triunfar aquí, y no le hemos dado la opción de hacerlo, o al menos no le hemos ayudado demasiado.

A mi me parece un error por nuestra parte, pero honestamente, le desearía todo lo mejor y que un día venga al Bernabeu y nos dé en toda la cara a ver si hacemos un poco de autocrítica. Como cuando vino con la Real Sociedad y nos echó de la Copa (Y acabó ganándola en diferido), pero más bestia.


----------



## fachacine (13 Ago 2021)

Pues yo los 50 millones por Odegaard los cojo rápido, de hecho no sé por qué nos lo estamos pensando, y me los gastaría en seguida en Pogba, sería la mejor manera de enviarle un mensaje a Isco, para que sepa que no va a jugar NADA si se queda


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (13 Ago 2021)

Con esa mentalidad Odegaard corre el riesgo de convertirse en un Canales. Tiene la edad de Valverde y de Militao pero no es capaz de luchar por un puesto en el centro del campo plagado de carrozas. Un equipo como el Arsenal donde si empatan salen cantando le va al pelo.


----------



## Chichimango (13 Ago 2021)

Yo entiendo que la mayoría de equipos hayan cogido la pasta, aún sabiendo que a largo plazo es una decisión nefasta para sus intereses. Es como el político que sabe que es imprescindible reformar las pensiones pero que ni se le ocurre mover un dedo para hacerlo.

Poneos en el pellejo de Peter Lim: ese tío quiere la pasta ahora, porque le viene de puta madre para no tener que ponerla de su bolsillo. Que dentro de 10, 15 o 20 años el Valencia ingrese menos por derechos televisivos, se la suda, porque es probable que para entonces no siga al mando.

El Caratorcida o el Pelucas, tres cuartos de lo mismo. Para ellos el Pachuli es un negocio ahora, no dentro de 20 años. Y el resto de presidentes, unos más otros menos, pues igual. Aquí en el futuro de sus clubes no piensa nadie, salvo aquellos que han sido elegidos por sus socios (y el Oviedo, donde debe haber por medio un conflicto de intereses entre millonetis).


----------



## Hannibal (13 Ago 2021)

Yo reconozco que he visto poco a Odegaard, pero lo que he visto me parece que prometía mucho y se ha estancado. Obviamente le prefiero mil veces por delante de mordIsco o Lucas Cáncer, pero no creo que vaya a dar nunca el nivel de Modric o Kroos.


----------



## ccc (13 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> buenos, los jugadores también cuenta, y Odegaard ya ha dejado clarísimo que se quiere pirar. Mejor coger la pasta y librarnos de él.



Lo unico que pasa es que el chaval no ve que haya meritocracia: Da igual lo que haga, Kroos, Modric y Casemiro van a estar por delante de el (si hasta el gordo de Isco esta por delante de el); su caso es parecido al de Militao; de este he dicho SIEMPRE lo mismo que de Odegaard: Va a ser un muy buen jugador en esa posicion; solo con la "lesion" permanente de Ramos y de Varane, entro a jugar de forma regular y que paso? Pues despues de 4/5 partidos se demostro que el tio puede tener el mismo nivel que Varane y, desde luego, tiene mas nivel que el actual Ramos. Ahora la gente que decia que era un paquete es la misma que te dice que es un crack.

Intenta vender a Modric o a Isco a cualquier equipo ingles y diles que se lo regalas pero que has de pagar su ficha: Nadie te los va a coger, aunque se lo regales. Modric es la mayor estafa de la prensa de los ultimos 2 anyos; Modric ni aguanta jugar a un alto ritmo, ni defiende con intensidad, ni tiene capacidad de romper lineas con facilidad, cosas que le hicieron el mediocentro mas completo durante 3/5 anyos. Si a eso le anyadimos a Kroos (pase horizontal) y Casemiro (nula capacidad de creacion) te queda un mediocentro que no te da para competir. 

Tenemos,

- Una defensa mas debil con la salida de Varane,
- Una media envejecida que no da para mas, aunque la prensa no deja de decirnos que es la mejor del mundo (y todo eso despues del partido contra el Chelsea  )
- Una delantera incapaz de meter goles.

Yo a Odegaard nunca lo venderia y menos por 50M: A Isco lo mandaria a la grada y a Modric y Kroos les diria que el chaval esta por encima de ellos y si no estan de acuerdo, la puerta de salida esta ahi. Y es que hace mucho frio fuera del madrid, sobretodo cuando tienes tus anyos y no tienes amistades de prensa. Mirad al canelita como hizo incluso el ridiculo e hizo un ultimo intento patetico para renovar su contrato.

Hemos echado a (1) Odegaard, (2) Llorente y (3) Achraff entre muchos otros; de estos 3 siempre dije que tienen calidad para jugar en el madrid y ser relevantes en su posicion; pero los comepipas retrasados siguen repitiendo lo que les dice la prensa o el propio madrid.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ago 2021)

Haber que pasa con el mamadou, seria muy bueno tenerle en el Madrid, el Madrid le ficha y se para el planeta ni Messi ni pollas.

En otro orden de cosas, está siendo un duro momento para mi:





__





Mi perro se muere por una sobredosis de cocaína.


Hola, me llamo obiwanchernobil y mi perro se muere por una sobredosis de cocaína. Hace un par de días me pasó esto: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/tragedia-con-la-cocaina.1597802/ A mi perro le dio por lamer cocaína que se había caído al suelo por culpa del puto ventilador, en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## euromelon (13 Ago 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Pues yo los 50 millones por Odegaard los cojo rápido, de hecho no sé por qué nos lo estamos pensando, y me los gastaría en seguida en Pogba, sería la mejor manera de enviarle un mensaje a Isco, para que sepa que no va a jugar NADA si se queda



En el puto musulmierda de pogba que juega un año de cada 3


----------



## euromelon (13 Ago 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Yo reconozco que he visto poco a Odegaard, pero lo que he visto me parece que prometía mucho y se ha estancado. Obviamente le prefiero mil veces por delante de mordIsco o Lucas Cáncer, pero no creo que vaya a dar nunca el nivel de Modric o Kroos.



Donde estaba Modric a su edad


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> En el puto musulmierda de pogba que juega un año de cada 3



Pues nada, mejor que juegue Modric hasta los 60 o Isco que le atamos un filete a un palo y los mismo corre, o que cojones, repescamos al gran royston drenthe.


----------



## Hannibal (13 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Donde estaba Modric a su edad



Sí, ya sé que el puesto de medio es donde los más jóvenes tardan en aparecer generalmente. Pero precisamente, pocos medios han tenido estás oportunidades a estas edades, y Odegaard ha tenido varios entrenadores distintos en el Madrid y no convence a ninguno. Algo habrá que no veamos, no sé. 

En la Real destacó mucho, pero allí también Illarra parecía Iniesta


----------



## euromelon (13 Ago 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Sí, ya sé que el puesto de medio es donde los más jóvenes tardan en aparecer generalmente. Pero precisamente, pocos medios han tenido estás oportunidades a estas edades, y Odegaard ha tenido varios entrenadores distintos en el Madrid y no convence a ninguno. Algo habrá que no veamos, no sé.
> 
> En la Real destacó mucho, pero allí también Illarra parecía Iniesta



No es sólo destacar mejor centrocampista de la liga fue y en un equipo random como la real generando gol cada menos de 180min

Es entendible lo del chaval cobra menos que Isco y d el italiano aparte es rencoroso . Veamos qué pasa con casemiro. 


Este año vería peligrar la champions de no ser porque el farsa está peor .

A ver qué grupo nos toca ...


----------



## Barrunto (13 Ago 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Pues yo los 50 millones por Odegaard los cojo rápido, de hecho no sé por qué nos lo estamos pensando, y me los gastaría en seguida en Pogba, sería la mejor manera de enviarle un mensaje a Isco, para que sepa que no va a jugar NADA si se queda



Y con lo que te sobra te traes a Kane zF


----------



## ccc (13 Ago 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Sí, ya sé que el puesto de medio es donde los más jóvenes tardan en aparecer generalmente. Pero precisamente, pocos medios han tenido estás oportunidades a estas edades, y Odegaard ha tenido varios entrenadores distintos en el Madrid y no convence a ninguno. Algo habrá que no veamos, no sé.
> 
> En la Real destacó mucho, pero allí también Illarra parecía Iniesta



Odegaard ha tenido principalmente a ZZ como entrenador del Madrid; y que se encuentra con el calvo? Un mentiroso que le dice que cuenta con el, despues le ignora y que para rematar iba a poner a jugadores del filial en la copa en vez de a el (eso se descubrio posteriormente). El mismo entrenador que ha hecho lo mismo con todos los jugadores que entreno en el Castilla (Reguilon, Llorente), donde tb estaba su hijo, al que si que le dio oportunidades en el primer equipo (menuda meritocracia la del calvo hijo de X), aunque la realidad se ha acabado imponiendo: Llorente tiene un valor de 80M en transfermarkt, ha sido determinante en la liga del atletico y Reguilon ha triunfado en el sevilla y en el Tothenham: De su hijo, podemos saber donde juega porque tenemos Internet :

Enzo Zidane - Spielerprofil 21/22 | Transfermarkt 

Ancelotti no quiere lios en el vestuario y siempre se ha alineado con la parte fuerte de todo vestuario, alla donde ha ido. Asi que no me dice mucho. sin embargo, Solari, el unico entrenador que ha querido aplicar meritocracia, pidio su vuelta del equipo holandes al madrid (eso es bastante conocido).

Lo que no se ha de olvidar es que equipo donde juega (que no sea el madrid), equipo que le quiere para la siguiente temporada.

Tenemos un problema de vestuario, que manda mas que el entrenador; en el caso de Odegaard, es sencillo: Kroos, Modric y Casemiro mandan mas que el entrenador y determinan nuestra manera de jugar lenta y el entrenador no va a hacer nada para cambiarlo. Es lo que hay, pero al final la realidad se va a acabar imponiendo y este anyo va a ir gente al estadio: Nos vamos a reir cuando la gente pida la dimision de florentino como las cosas no funcionen bien.


----------



## josemanuelb (13 Ago 2021)

Odegaard es un maricón.

Si no quiere pelearles el puesto a Modric (su último año por edad) o Kroos (lesionado), quedarse, hacerlo bien cuando salga y el año que viene ser titular indiscutible, que le den por el culo. Que pongan la pasta y lacito, el Madrid no aguanta a niños.

Además de tener una mentalidad de niña lo que le pasa es que el Arsenal le paga más y todos los furbolistas son unos putos mercenarios.


----------



## ccc (13 Ago 2021)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Odegaard es un maricón.
> 
> Si no quiere pelearles el puesto a Modric (su último año por edad) o Kroos (lesionado), quedarse, hacerlo bien cuando salga y el año que viene ser titular indiscutible, que le den por el culo. Que pongan la pasta y lacito,* el Madrid no aguanta a niños.*
> 
> Además de tener una mentalidad de niña lo que le pasa es que el Arsenal le paga más y todos los furbolistas son unos putos mercenarios.



El Madrid aguanta a Hazard, Marcelo, a Isco, a Mariano, ... sigo? 

Dejad de decir bobadas: El chaval se quiere largar porque ni ve un esquema de juego favorable, ni ve meritocracia: Joder es que pareceis tontos: Isco, el jugador al que no podemos ni regalar (nadie lo quiere), que da pena ajena, esta por delante de el: 

Ese vestuario es una cloaca y parece ser que no lo quereis ver.


----------



## josemanuelb (13 Ago 2021)

ccc dijo:


> El Madrid aguanta a Hazard, Marcelo, a Isco, a Mariano, ... sigo?
> 
> Dejad de decir bobadas: El chaval se quiere largar porque ni ve un esquema de juego favorable, ni ve meritocracia: Joder es que pareceis tontos: Isco, el jugador al que no podemos ni regalar (nadie lo quiere), que da pena ajena, esta por delante de el:
> 
> Ese vestuario es una cloaca y parece ser que no lo quereis ver.



A los que citas también quisieran largarlos pero no hay ofertas por ellos.

La niñita técnicamente es bueno pero mentalmente no da la talla, el próximo año sería titular (posiblemente por Modric). Si no quiere aguantar 1 año y jugar 10 en el Madrid es que prefiere 2M€ más al año en un equipo de medio pelo. Que le den por culo.


----------



## josemanuelb (13 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> No es sólo destacar mejor centrocampista de la liga fue y en un equipo random como la real generando gol cada menos de 180min
> 
> Es entendible lo del chaval cobra menos que Isco y d el italiano aparte es rencoroso . Veamos qué pasa con casemiro.
> 
> ...



Hijueputa donde está Mbappe?

Dijiste hace 1 mes que se anunciaría en 15 días y nada.

Llevas 3 años diciendo que está fichado y sigue en el PSG.

Como no venga este año te vamos a trolear el alma en cada jornada.


----------



## euromelon (13 Ago 2021)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Odegaard es un maricón.
> 
> Si no quiere pelearles el puesto a Modric (su último año por edad) o Kroos (lesionado), quedarse, hacerlo bien cuando salga y el año que viene ser titular indiscutible, que le den por el culo. Que pongan la pasta y lacito, el Madrid no aguanta a niños.
> 
> Además de tener una mentalidad de niña lo que le pasa es que el Arsenal le paga más y todos los furbolistas son unos putos mercenarios.



No proyectes tu homosexualidad despojo humano ale al ignore


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ago 2021)

Ha empezado calentita la liga...


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ago 2021)

Conio, si esta michel en el getafe


----------



## vurvujo (13 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En ESPN han entrevistado a di María, que ni con aperaciones de estética deja de ser feo el hijo de puta y ha dicho que el mamadou se queda.
> 
> Si el mamadou quiere sobresalir y ganar premios individuales lo lleva de culo, Messi al menos estará dos años y Neymar 4 años, en ese tiempo que se despida de galardones individuales.
> 
> Imagino que Madrid y PSG le ofrecerán la misma pasta, elegir entre el mejor club del mundo o la mejor plantilla del mundo no debe ser fácil.



El asunto es que "legalmente" el PSG está pagando un dinero, pero estoy casi seguro que hay cuentas en bancos de Catar donde se paga otra cantidad de pasta.
Creo que Mbappé está presionando al PSG para que le suban el sueldo, el Madrid no puede pagarle lo que gana el blanco más lo que gana en B.


----------



## Roedr (13 Ago 2021)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Odegaard es un maricón.
> 
> Si no quiere pelearles el puesto a Modric (su último año por edad) o Kroos (lesionado), quedarse, hacerlo bien cuando salga y el año que viene ser titular indiscutible, que le den por el culo. Que pongan la pasta y lacito, el Madrid no aguanta a niños.
> 
> Además de tener una mentalidad de niña lo que le pasa es que el Arsenal le paga más y todos los furbolistas son unos putos mercenarios.



Así es, no tiene calidad mental para estar en el Madrid. No quiere competencia, está en el lugar equivocado; no tiene ambición, está en el lugar equivocado; quiere cobrar el doble, está en el lugar equivocado.

Seamos realistas, la venta de Odegard es una gran operación financiera para el Madrid. Si duda un acierto fichar este tipo de jugadores. Si no funcionan en lo deportivo, funcionan en lo financiera. Nuestras cagadas son los Jovic, Hazard, etc. no este tipo de jugadores.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (13 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues nada, mejor que juegue Modric hasta los 60 o Isco que le atamos un filete a un palo y los mismo corre, o que cojones, repescamos al gran royston drenthe.



Que Jisco es vegano!!
Ponle.un buen brócoli y ya verás!!     

Se enchufa más que con un six pack de monster


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Que Jisco es vegano!!
> Ponle.un buen brócoli y ya verás!!
> 
> Se enchufa más que con un six pack de monster



isco emepzo el veganismo..y ZASCA apendicitis fulminante


----------



## ccc (14 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Así es, no tiene calidad mental para estar en el Madrid. No quiere competencia, está en el lugar equivocado; no tiene ambición, está en el lugar equivocado; quiere cobrar el doble, está en el lugar equivocado.
> 
> Seamos realistas, la venta de Odegard es una gran operación financiera para el Madrid. Si duda un acierto fichar este tipo de jugadores. Si no funcionan en lo deportivo, funcionan en lo financiera. Nuestras cagadas son los Jovic, Hazard, etc. no este tipo de jugadores.



De verdad no os entiendo, pero no os dais cuenta que estais repitiendo las tonterias de la prensa?

- A Odegaard lo pones delante de un santiago bernabeu lleno y va a estar pidiendo la pelota, porque tiene una jerarquia en el juego, ademas de una personalidad, a la que no han llegado en su puta vida a Kroos con sus pases horizontales, ni Modric a pesar de haber sido el mejor tococampista del planeta tierra 3-5 anyos consecutivos y es que Odegaard es mas creador de juego que Kroos y tiene capacidad del ultimo pase, cosa de la que carecen todos nuestros jugadores. Macho, es que solo hay que ver 5 partidos seguidos del chaval ya desde hace 4 anyos y te das cuenta que en un equipo donde cuadre, unicamente De Bruyne estaria por encima de el.

- "Es que le han dado muchas oportunidades": Ni 10 partidos en >5 anyos y en los pocos importantes, como el del Inter en milan se hizo un partidazo, del que la mierda de la prensa ignoro, resaltando como de costumbre a Kroos y Modric.

- A Odegaard le da igual la competencia, pero quiere meritocracia: No hay que saber mucho de futbol, para darse cuenta que el Odegaard de Holanda era ya muy superior a Kroos y Modric; sin embargo, el esta detras de Isco.

- Volviendo a la meritocracia: Creeis que Haaland con ZZ hubiera jugado si Benzemalo hubiera estado sano?

PUES MUY BIEN ODEGAARD LARGATE DE ESTE ESTERCOLERO DE VESTUARIO, AL IGUAL QUE SE LARGARON LLORENTE Y ACHRAFF, QUE SE DIERON CUENTA DE LO QUE HABIA Y QUE HAN TRIUNFADO DONDE HAN IDO, MIENTRAS QUE CON ESTE VESTUARIO ESTARIAN LIMPIANDO LAS BOTAS A ISCO y A CARVAJAL.

Joder, es que os estais quejando de lo lento que jugamos, que aburrimos a las ovejas,...,y despues sois los mismos que seguis a la prensa con sus rollos de que tenemos los mejores centrocampistas del mundo. Solo para que reflexioneis, si viene Mbappe, quien le filtrara pases verticales al hueco? Casemiro? Kroos? Modric? Isco? Valverde?


----------



## juantxxxo (14 Ago 2021)

Dejo noticia que puede interesar:

*UEFA Close to $7 Billion Package to Aid Clubs*


*UEFA is putting the final touches to a rescue package valued at as much as 6 billion-euros ($7 billion) to help European soccer recover from the impact of the pandemic, according to people familiar with the matter.

The funding is part of a proposed three-pronged strategy by the soccer governing body, to be outlined in the coming weeks, to assist clubs after more than a year of stadium closures, as well as falling broadcast revenue.


UEFA’s plan involves a funding facility of 2 billion euros to 6 billion euros, an emergency pot of money to guard against future crises and new rules on financial fair play, the people said, asking not to be identified discussing confidential information.

Under the proposals, clubs will have access to funds at lower borrowing rates and be able to restructure existing debt over longer periods of five to seven years, the people said. UEFA has been in talks with London-based investment firm Centricus Asset Management over financing the plans, Bloomberg News reported in April.


A representative for UEFA declined to comment.

The measures come at a precarious moment for the world’s favorite sport, which saw the pandemic disrupt play across Europe’s biggest competitions, including UEFA’s flagship Champions League. The European soccer market contracted for the first time since the financial crisis in the 2019/2020 season, according to a July report from Deloitte, with revenue falling by 13% to 25.2 billion euros.


That’s brought even the most prestigious clubs to heel. Spain’s FC Barcelona was this month unable to find the money to keep Lionel Messi, its record goalscorer considered by many to be the greatest soccer player ever. Messi this week signed a contract with Paris Saint-Germain FC, the French team backed by Qatar.


UEFA will seek to prevent clubs with super-rich owners, which include the U.K.’s Chelsea FC and Manchester City FC, from gaining an unfair advantage in European leagues by introducing new caps on player salaries, one of the people said.


Earlier this year, Barcelona was among a group of top soccer teams that sought to boost and safeguard future revenue by breaking free of UEFA’s Champions League to form a new European Super League. The plan, which was backed by financing from JPMorgan Chase & Co., collapsed in a matter of days after fierce backlash from fans and politicians.

On Thursday, Spain’s top soccer clubs agreed to a proposal from private equity firm CVC Capital Partners to pump 2.1 billion euros into La Liga, a move aimed at helping it recover from the pandemic. Barcelona and Real Madrid CF were powerful opponents of the plan because of fears about what it means for future broadcast revenue.*




UEFA Close to $7 Billion Package to Aid Clubs


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ago 2021)

150 euros al mes MENUDO OFERTON DE ORANGE,,, LUEGO DIRAN que porque no hay espectadores


----------



## filets (14 Ago 2021)

Lo de CVC me parece cojonudo
Los equipos que asciendan al final de esta temporada a segunda division tendrán un 10% menos de ingresos sin haber recibido dinero de CVC y sin haber firmado el acuerdo
¿Es así? Porque muy legal no parece


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ago 2021)

filets dijo:


> Lo de CVC me parece cojonudo
> Los equipos que asciendan al final de esta temporada a segunda division tendrán un 10% menos de ingresos sin haber recibido dinero de CVC y sin haber firmado el acuerdo
> ¿Es así? Porque muy legal no parece



Oferton de orange.150 euros al mes por todo el fútbol..


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Ago 2021)

Odegaard está llorando por irse al Arsenal. Al Arsenal, que va a tener problemas para clasificarse para la Uropa Lig, y al que el todopoderoso Brentford, que creo que estaba jugando el primer partido de su historia en primera, le cascó ayer un 2-0 guapo, guapo. 

Yo también creía que el chaval tiene más de lo que le hemos dejado demostrar, pero si con 22 años y ficha en el Madrid te quieres ir al Arsenal o a la Real Sociedad, es que eres muy flojete. Isco será un gordo acabao y tal, pero con gente como Odegaard visto lo visto tampoco vamos a ninguna parte.


----------



## euromelon (14 Ago 2021)

Ojo tenemos Isco de titular para dos meses. Habremos perdido ya la liga en noviembre?


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (14 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Ojo tenemos Isco de titular para dos meses. Habremos perdido ya la liga en noviembre?



Esto no ha empezado y ya me estoy cagando en Carletto...


----------



## mad2012 (14 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Ojo tenemos Isco de titular para dos meses. Habremos perdido ya la liga en noviembre?



Espero que sí, como haga eso, Ancelotti no se come el turrón.


----------



## The number of de beast (14 Ago 2021)

filets dijo:


> Lo de CVC me parece cojonudo
> Los equipos que asciendan al final de esta temporada a segunda division tendrán un 10% menos de ingresos sin haber recibido dinero de CVC y sin haber firmado el acuerdo
> ¿Es así? Porque muy legal no parece



El dinero también hay que devolverlo aunque sea a largo plazo y con 0% de interés, por lo que en realidad tampoco es que reciban gran cosa a cambio de esa participación en los derechos televisivos. .


----------



## euromelon (14 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Esto no ha empezado y ya me estoy cagando en Carletto...



Yo estoy esperando a los goles que nos cuelen por banda derecha por culpa del lateral váter serán culpa de bale que no le ha ayudado siempre . 

Si bale no marca hoy empieza la campaña.

Ya parecen haberse cargado a odegaard y conseguidos que juegue su protegido ijco

Ahora falta cargarse a bale para poder poner a ausensio


----------



## Señor Moscoso (14 Ago 2021)

Yo no aguanto otro año con estos drenadores de ganas de vivir como ausencio paquetisco panzard... esperando que el amego tenga un día bueno para ver si ganamos por unocerismo. Si vamos en ese plan mejor desde el principio ya que sea un puto caos todo y que nos riamos al menos.


----------



## seven up (14 Ago 2021)

ccc dijo:


> De verdad no os entiendo, pero no os dais cuenta que estais repitiendo las tonterias de la prensa?
> 
> - A Odegaard lo pones delante de un santiago bernabeu lleno y va a estar pidiendo la pelota, porque tiene una jerarquia en el juego, ademas de una personalidad, a la que no han llegado en su puta vida a Kroos con sus pases horizontales, ni Modric a pesar de haber sido el mejor tococampista del planeta tierra 3-5 anyos consecutivos y es que Odegaard es mas creador de juego que Kroos y tiene capacidad del ultimo pase, cosa de la que carecen todos nuestros jugadores. Macho, es que solo hay que ver 5 partidos seguidos del chaval ya desde hace 4 anyos y te das cuenta que en un equipo donde cuadre, unicamente De Bruyne estaria por encima de el.
> 
> ...



Lo que olvidan muchos, por no decir la mayoría es que Odegaard es un profesional (y como la mayoría el escudo es secundario) y como profesional busca escaparate donde lucirse, hoy por hoy el escaparate del Real Madrid y de Laliga es el que es y da para poco. Si encima das con ZZ, con Carletto y no hay lesiones, la cosa se pone imposible para cualquier jugador un poco ambicioso. Odegaard y su padre saben que el momento es ahora con 22 años, los años de progresión técnica y profesional son normalmente de los 20 a los 25 y para eso hay que jugar regularmente contra rivales de altura, sino te quedas estancado y en el futbol como en la vida no hay segundas oportunidades.

Respecto a Haaland, le doy toda la razón, da lo mismo que ficharan a Jovic, a Mariano o a Haaland, el sistema estaba pensado para Benzemalo, si este no se lesiona por muy mal que lo haga no van a cambiar ni de sistema ni de jugadores. Ese fue la suerte de Valverde, de Mendy o de Militao sino es por las lesiones, al día de hoy serían para los aficionados unos paquetes de cuidado y se hubieran tirado a la basura casi 100 millones de euros.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (14 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Yo estoy esperando a los goles que nos cuelen por banda derecha por culpa del lateral váter serán culpa de bale que no le ha ayudado siempre .
> 
> Si bale no marca hoy empieza la campaña.
> 
> ...



Tal cuál. 

¡Hijosdeputa!


----------



## Walter Sobchak (14 Ago 2021)

Mi motivacion para seguir la temporada esta bajo minimos, si veo 10 partidos ya son muchos.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Ago 2021)

Es que al equipo prácticamente no le hemos renovado desde hace 5-6 años, a la gente nueva apenas se le dan oportunidades. Eso si, cuando se les dan, rinden bastante mejor que muchos intocables. Yo creo que eso genera un poco de apatía en general.

Salvo el centro de la defensa y la portería, el resto es casi lo mismo. No sé. Es verdad que el nivel no baja escandalosamente, pero tampoco se ve que a corto plazo lo podamos subir.



seven up dijo:


> Lo que olvidan muchos, por no decir la mayoría es que Odegaard es un profesional (y como la mayoría el escudo es secundario) y como profesional busca escaparate donde lucirse, hoy por hoy el escaparate del Real Madrid y de Laliga es el que es y da para poco. Si encima das con ZZ, con Carletto y no hay lesiones, la cosa se pone imposible para cualquier jugador un poco ambicioso. Odegaard y su padre saben que el momento es ahora con 22 años, los años de progresión técnica y profesional son normalmente de los 20 a los 25 y para eso hay que jugar regularmente contra rivales de altura, sino te quedas estancado y en el futbol como en la vida no hay segundas oportunidades.



Otra cosa no, pero el noruego tiene la cabeza muy bien amueblada. Una cosa es lo que él desee, que es ser un grande en el Real Madrid, y otra cosa la realidad, que prefieren a Paquetisco antes que a él. Está empezando a llegar a sus años donde más fútbol puede dar, y estar un año de suplente jugando 5-6 partidos, es pegarse un tiro en el pie, por mucho que esté en el Real Madrid. Honestamente, si este año tampoco le van a dar oportunidades, la mejor opción para todos sería una venta con opción de recompra preferente. Para llegar arriba tienes que jugar, jugar y volver a jugar. Una cosa es que no seas titular indiscutible 1-2 temporadas, pero tengas minutos en muchos partidos, y otra cosa es que ni te consideren, salvo que haya un montón de bajas.

A mi cualquier cosa que no sea contar con Odegaard a corto y medio plazo me parece una gran cagada, pero como no puedo hacer nada, pues tendré que aceptar la realidad que venga. Veremos a ver que pasa esta noche en Vitoria, porque eso puede generar ya una primera impresión de si el equipo funciona o no, y que las últimas decisiones sean o no "populares".


----------



## seven up (14 Ago 2021)

La típica trola del verano ha sido desmentida pero fue bonita mientras duró.









Comunicado del Real Madrid


El Real Madrid emitió un comunicado oficial este sábado, a las 11.05h, tras la información publicada por Mundo Deportivo en la que se asegura que el club blanco




www.mundodeportivo.com


----------



## road runner (14 Ago 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Sí, ya sé que el puesto de medio es donde los más jóvenes tardan en aparecer generalmente. Pero precisamente, pocos medios han tenido estás oportunidades a estas edades, y Odegaard ha tenido varios entrenadores distintos en el Madrid y no convence a ninguno. Algo habrá que no veamos, no sé.
> 
> En la Real destacó mucho, pero allí también Illarra parecía Iniesta



Martin Ødegaard - Lesiones

Rodilla jodida.
Tobillos frágiles.

Caritas.
No tiene carácter ganador.


----------



## euromelon (14 Ago 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Martin Ødegaard - Lesiones
> 
> Rodilla jodida.
> Tobillos frágiles.
> ...



Tu eres tonto contento con iscos y Ceballos


----------



## road runner (14 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Tu eres tonto contento con iscos y Ceballos



Tonto te volviste tú al atravesar el coño hediondo de tu madre.
Mermao!


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (14 Ago 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Martin Ødegaard - Lesiones
> 
> Rodilla jodida.
> Tobillos frágiles.
> ...



Nada, seguimos arremetiendo contra Odegaard porque lo dice el As. Mientras tanto, nuestro centro del campo liderado po Isco.

Veo que , en general, sabes elegir : entre la mierda conocida y la bueno por descubrir.

Por cierto, lo recordaban antes en el hilo: el.partido frente al Inter de Milán fue de lo mejor de la pasada temporada con Odegaard liderando el juego de ataque del.equipo.


----------



## euromelon (14 Ago 2021)

En dos


Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Nada, seguimos arremetiendo contra Odegaard porque lo dice el As. Mientras tanto, nuestro centro del campo liderado po Isco.
> 
> Veo que , en general, sabes elegir : entre la mierda conocida y la bueno por descubrir.
> 
> Por cierto, lo recordaban antes en el hilo: el.partido frente al inter de Milán fue de lo mejor de la pasada temporada con Odegaard liderando el juego de ataque del.equipo.



Es otro Pipero que cobra paguita ylo que diga su dios roncero


----------



## road runner (14 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Nada, seguimos arremetiendo contra Odegaard porque lo dice el As. Mientras tanto, nuestro centro del campo liderado po Isco.
> 
> Veo que , en general, sabes elegir : entre la mierda conocida y la bueno por descubrir.
> 
> Por cierto, lo recordaban antes en el hilo: el.partido frente al inter de Milán fue de lo mejor de la pasada temporada con Odegaard liderando el juego de ataque del.equipo.



No arremetió contra Ode., explico dónde está el problema con él.
Hay un grave problema con su físico, lesiones. Tendinitis rotuliana.
No se menciona porque dificultaría su venta.

No presupongas lo que yo pienso. Ni mierda conocida ni por descubrir. Y el As menos. Desde el principio tuve muchs confianza en el futuro del chaval y estaba seguro de que triunfaría en el Madrid pero...

Al menos no has insultado como el melón de antes.
Esa manía de meter hombres de paja (Iscos y Ceballos, el As..) es de malos foreros.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (14 Ago 2021)

road runner dijo:


> No arremetió contra Ode., explico dónde está el problema con él.
> Hay un grave problema con su físico, lesiones. Tendinitis rotuliana.
> No se menciona porque dificultaría su venta.
> 
> ...



No hombre es que es la elección a hacer

¿ A quién pones hoy a Isco o a Odegaard?

Esa es la.pregunta.

Odegaard no sabemos realmente como puede funcionar o no en el Real Madrid, hoy, frente al Alaves.

Sin embargo, Carletto ni lo convoca...

Esa es la bronca


----------



## road runner (14 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> No hombre es que es la elección a hacer
> 
> ¿ A quién pones hoy a Isco o a Odegaard?
> 
> ...



No hay elección posible, ni razonable.
Por desgracia.

Tendinitis rotuliana.
Mira en el Arsenal.
Sin competencia acabó 6 partidos de 20.
Martin Ødegaard - Datos detallados de rendimiento

Y cada vez que le golpean duro los tobillos se tira 2 semanas parado.

Muchísima clase, físico frágil. Un Real Madrid no puede fiar su futuro en él.
Y se puede vender, y le parece bien irse.

Los otros iscos y demás no ponen fácil irse y a lo peor no hay compradores...

Las cosas no son simples.


----------



## euromelon (14 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> No hombre es que es la elección a hacer
> 
> ¿ A quién pones hoy a Isco o a Odegaard?
> 
> ...



Isco y Ceballos sabemos cómo rinden

Mal


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (14 Ago 2021)

road runner dijo:


> No hay elección posible, ni razonable.
> Por desgracia.
> 
> Tendinitis rotuliana.
> ...



Insisto, si la bronca no es si es conveniente o no vender a Odegaard por 50kilos. El asunto es que hoy Carletro duda si poner a Isco por delante de Odegaard y de ¡Valverde!

¿ Vamos a dudar de Valverde ahora?

Claro que a Isco no.lo.quiere nadie ni a Marcelo ni a Jovic ¡ Logico! O claro que es mas fácil vender a Odegaard y a Isco no ¡ Lógico!... Pero de ahí a que les pongas de titulares va un mundo, ¡un mundo!

¿Sacamos de nuevo las estadísticas de la temporada pasada con los resultados de jugar con Isco / Marcelo?

Coño, que es muy fácil.


Pd.- Hoy, de no haber estado los 2 últimos años Zz ql frente del equipo y la situación económica del club tendríamos un equipo titular formado por Courtois Reguilon Alaba Militao Achraf Valverde Casemiro Llorente Odegaard Bale Benzema.
Físico talento, velocidad gol


----------



## josemanuelb (14 Ago 2021)

La plantilla del Madrid de este año es mejor que la del año pasado.

Está desde el principio Miguel, que apunta a gran lateral. Y Blanco puede dar descansos a Casemiro. Si los 2 canteranos rompen a lo que apuntan ya sería mejor la plantilla.

Y si el puto Bale aguanta sin lesionarse y no hace el gilipollas se va a 15-20 goles entre todas las competiciones, si juega 40-45 partidos, que a lo mejor es mucho pedirle, pero 15 goles que la temporada pasada no había debería aportarlos, con lo que cobra el zángano. Difícil será que el gordo de Panzard lo haga peor, algo hará, si no mete 5 goles es para cagarse en su madre. Y Alaba es top, sustituyendo a canelita, que se iba a pasar medio año lesionado.

No digo que seamos favoritos a nada, ni aspirar a gran cosa (pelear la Liga y la Copa e intentar llegar lo más lejos posible en Champions).

Solo con Bale el juego ya será un poco más vertical. Rodrigo tampoco parece que será Pele pero podría hacer una temporada apañadita, a ver si tiene un poco de sangre y puede hacer 7-8 goles, calidad tiene.

El año pasado sí que era la mierda, Benzema una isla arriba y con el centro del campo sin recambios. Blanco puede jugar unos cuantos partidos, Miguel también, Bale ayudar a Benzema. También hay más centrocampistas de recambio, el año pasado Casemiro, Kroos y Modric estaban fundidos. Fue Benzema y el centro del campo y defensa con alfileres. Y la preparación física y lesiones también deberían ser mejores.

A lo mejor quedan 4s en Liga y fuera en primera ronda de Copa y Champions, pero la plantilla tiene más efectivos.

No espero gran cosa hasta que traigan a un par de cracks como Mbappe o Haaland y algún centrocampista pero plantilla más justa que la de el año pasado, imposible.

A ver qué cojones hacen este año...


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (14 Ago 2021)

joder, hat-trick de Bruno Fernandes


----------



## road runner (14 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Insisto, si la bronca no es si es conveniente o no vender a Odegaard por 50kilos. El asunto es que hoy Carletro duda si poner a Isco por delante de Odegaard y de ¡Valverde!
> 
> ¿ Vamos a dudar de Valverde ahora?
> 
> ...



Qué se vuelva a lesionar y se lo vendes a quién?


----------



## DRIDMA (14 Ago 2021)




----------



## Scardanelli (14 Ago 2021)

josemanuelb dijo:


> La plantilla del Madrid de este año es mejor que la del año pasado.
> 
> Está desde el principio Miguel, que apunta a gran lateral. Y Blanco puede dar descansos a Casemiro. Si los 2 canteranos rompen a lo que apuntan ya sería mejor la plantilla.
> 
> ...



Con Bale, Alaba y Miguel ya tienes mejor plantilla. Yo creo que Blanco, usado desde el principio, también mejora algo. Veremos que pasa, pero, obviamente, hace falta un delantero de nivel y muchas cosas en el medio.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Ago 2021)

road runner dijo:


> No hay elección posible, ni razonable.
> Por desgracia.
> 
> Tendinitis rotuliana.
> ...



Si es verdad que el Arsenal va a pone 50 kilos, hay que venderlo pero ya.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Ago 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Con Messi, que nadie lo olvide.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ago 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> joder, hat-trick de Bruno Fernandes



ante un cutre leeds


----------



## euromelon (14 Ago 2021)

Fa


̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si es verdad que el Arsenal va a pone 50 kilos, hay que venderlo pero ya.



Di que sí venderlo cuando vamos a estar 2 meses con Casemiro Modric Valverde y la mierda De isco


----------



## euromelon (14 Ago 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Con Bale, Alaba y Miguel ya tienes mejor plantilla. Yo creo que Blanco, usado desde el principio, también mejora algo. Veremos que pasa, pero, obviamente, hace falta un delantero de nivel y muchas cosas en el medio.



Bale puede jugar aparte de extremo como 9

El medio está bien si echas a las mierdas Isco y cebollas. Subes a Antonio blanco al primer equipo y ya está 

Casemiro Antonio blanco 
Modric Valverde
Odegaard Kross

Perfexto


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Fa
> 
> Di que sí venderlo cuando vamos a estar 2 meses con Casemiro Modric Valverde y la mierda De isco



Sube a alguien del B. Odegaard no tiene mentalidad para jugar en el Madrí.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Ago 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Esta goleada es muy mítica, pero cuando pasen los años, váis a ver como el 4-0 del Liverpool de 2019 cambió la historia del Barcelona para siempre y para mal.

Iban para triplete con opción de ganar la Champions en Madrid y celebrar en Cibeles, y desde ese partido, en 3 temporadas (incluyendo aquella), una Liga, una Copa del Rey milagrosa, la salida de Messi GRATIS, y la crisis económica. Y lo que está por venir.

Recordadlo.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (14 Ago 2021)

4 goles lleva ya Haaland. Para mitad de septiembre llevará más de los que va a marcar nuestro segundo máximo goleador en toda la temporada.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Ago 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> 4 goles lleva ya Haaland. Para mitad de septiembre llevará más de los que va a marcar nuestro segundo máximo goleador en toda la temporada.
> 
> Cuidado pues.



El "problema" es que con espacios es un bestia, pero contra equipos cerraditos cambia mucho la película. Hoy el Eintracht está haciendo un partido de mierda y le están dejando hacer al Dortmund lo que más le gusta. Contraataque y a correr.


----------



## Venturi (14 Ago 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ante un cutre leeds



Vale, a ver cuantos goles meten los delanteros de Madrid hoy contra un cutre alaves.


----------



## Hermericus (14 Ago 2021)

Yo no pienso ver el partido de hoy. Este equipo no me crea ilusion.

Dicen que CR7 quiere volver....


----------



## Chispeante (14 Ago 2021)

Me voy a desahogar un poco, que coño...

-Tema Carletto. Se nos marcha Zidane y ante la necesidad evidente de contratar a un cirujano de hierro que haga una limpia en profundidad o un entrenador joven, dinámico e innovador, traemos a Carletto. Carletto, siempre en mi equipo; Carletto, uno de noi, Carletto, un osete cariñoso y entrañable...Carletto, que fue top y uno de los mejores entrenadores del mundo en su momento, pero que ya está de retirada y está dando la cara por Isco, Marcelo y compañía. Dan ganas de agarrar una escopeta y echarse al monte.

-Tema Odeegard. Me recuerda al caso LLorente, al caso Theo (que el otro día se comía a los laterales del Madrid), al caso Hakimi o Reguilón. Ninguno son superestrellas ni lo van a ser, pero mejoran CLARAMENTE, lo que tenemos en la plantilla. El noruego, no tengo ni idea, tal vez no sea un crack, pero teniendo en cuenta que nuestro centro del campo lleva 3-4 en situación de límite-decadencia-derrumbe-ruina total, cualquier incorporación nos viene bien. Modric puede pegar un bajón escandaloso. Kroos están en una edad muy difícil. Casemiro es un ser humano, ya no es un chaval y puede fundirse a mitad de temporada y no recuperarse. Nos queda Valverde y Blanco. Seguro que van a cumplir y ser muy buenos, pero no les veo liderando un centro del campo creativo. Nos queda también Isco, pero casi mejor que no considerar esta opción. Odegaard puede quedarse en nada, pero al menos existe la posibilidad de que aporte algo nuevo, tienes esa ilusión de confiar en explosión definitiva del chaval. Pero si se va, te lo juegas todo, otra vez, madre mía, otra vez a al trío Vinicius, Asensio, Hazard.

-Tema derechos televisivos. Bien, coño, bien. La mentalidad cortoplacista, del beneficio inmediato, tan propio de los pueblos pocos civilizados es lo que condena a un país y a una sociedad. Es ganar hoy la peseta y perder mañana el duro. Mejor que sean otros los que hoy cogen las migajas, y apretarse el cinturón, y de aquí a unos años darnos nosotros el banquete.

Visto lo visto yo creo que el Madrid tiene como plan aguantar como sea dos o tres años, esperar a que la Superliga se ponga en marcha y mantenerse con lo mínimo. Son conscientes que la plantilla necesitas mejoras e inversión, pero que ni es el momento ni es el proyecto que tienen en mente. La directiva hubiera seguido otro par de años más con Zidane, fichando saldos y promesas, subiendo canteranos y manteniendo una economía de guerra.


----------



## Scardanelli (14 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Bale puede jugar aparte de extremo como 9
> 
> El medio está bien si echas a las mierdas Isco y cebollas. Subes a Antonio blanco al primer equipo y ya está
> 
> ...



Bale DEBE jugar de 9. Lo vengo diciendo hace tiempo. Usarlo a esta edad de extremo es perder sus principales virtudes.


----------



## vurvujo (14 Ago 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> 4 goles lleva ya Haaland. Para mitad de septiembre llevará más de los que va a marcar nuestro segundo máximo goleador en toda la temporada.
> 
> Cuidado pues.



¿y?
Acaso Haaland puede estar jugando con nosotros.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ago 2021)

Venturi dijo:


> Vale, a ver cuantos goles meten los delanteros de Madrid hoy contra un cutre alaves.
> [/QUOTE
> El Alavés recuerda el año pasado el 0 a 2..


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (14 Ago 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Qué se vuelva a lesionar y se lo vendes a quién?



Es decir, que hemos decidido venderlo antes de darle ni una sola oportunidad.

Me parece bien si como dices tiene mal las rodillas o los tobillos, pero que no me vengan con la campaña que no tiene sangre para el Real Madrid.

¿Para qué lo trajimos de la Real? ¿ o ahora del Arsenal?


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (14 Ago 2021)

josemanuelb dijo:


> La plantilla del Madrid de este año es mejor que la del año pasado.
> 
> Está desde el principio Miguel, que apunta a gran lateral. Y Blanco puede dar descansos a Casemiro. Si los 2 canteranos rompen a lo que apuntan ya sería mejor la plantilla.
> 
> ...



Sip.

Con Bale y Rodrygo ya deberíamos tener los.goles que nos faltaron para la liga del año pasado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Ago 2021)

Por cierto, se está presentando el PSG, el equipo del pueblo forjado a base de cantera y esfuerzo.

Lo de la UEFA es una vergüenza.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ago 2021)

Dejaos de pajas con los canteranos, escuchamos un nombre en un panfleto publicitario de estos como son el as y el marca y los repetimos como loros, la cantera del Madrid es una puta mierda y siempre lo ha sido, el último Pokémon es blanco, un Pokémon tipo agua que ni conocemos, que fichen ya coño.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ago 2021)

Mamadou viene al Madrid, confirmado por mi, el Madrid aún no ha fichado porque se están dejando los euros para el.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mamadou viene al Madrid, confirmado por mi, el Madrid aún no ha fichado porque se están dejando los euros para el.



Sí, si tito tiene la pasta pero si el moro no lo suelta no hay nada que hacer. Y Mamadou igual se da cuenta de que en el Madrid estamos de saldo y que nos esperan años de sequía. Ceferino tiene que salir ya y la gente tiene que darse cuenta de que la superliga es la solución, no el problema.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Ago 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Yo no pienso ver el partido de hoy. Este equipo no me crea ilusion.
> 
> Dicen que CR7 quiere volver....



El Madrí no le va a pagar 30 kilos a CR7. Ni 20.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (14 Ago 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Por cierto, se está presentando el PSG, el equipo del pueblo forjado a base de cantera y esfuerzo.
> 
> Lo de la UEFA es una vergüenza.



Por lo visto han pitado a la tortuga Mamadou ... y coreado a saco a Messi.

Mmmm... ¿¿le dará a Mamadou envidia, rabia, cabreo ... y dirá que se quiere largar ya???


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (14 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mamadou viene al Madrid, confirmado por mi, el Madrid aún no ha fichado porque se están dejando los euros para el.



Dicen que tiene 150 millones de lereles solo para él, aunque los periodistas se lo.inventan todo


----------



## Scardanelli (14 Ago 2021)

Vaya putísima basura de equipo con Alaba de lateral y Panzard. Los tres centrales de la plantilla en el campo. Vaya chiste. Aunque podría ser peor, podría jugar Ijco.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (14 Ago 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Vaya putísima basura de equipo con Alaba de lateral y Panzard. Los tres centrales de la plantilla en el campo. Vaya chiste. Aunque podría ser peor, podría jugar Ijco.



Alineación titular??


----------



## road runner (14 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Es decir, que hemos decidido venderlo antes de darle ni una sola oportunidad.
> 
> Me parece bien si como dices tiene mal las rodillas o los tobillos, pero que no me vengan con la campaña que no tiene sangre para el Real Madrid.
> 
> ¿Para qué lo trajimos de la Real? ¿ o ahora del Arsenal?



Porque pertenece al Madrid hasta 2023.
Estuvo cedido en esos equipos.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (14 Ago 2021)

Once del Real Madrid: *Courtois; Lucas Vázquez, Militao, Nacho, Alaba; Valverde, Casemiro, Modric; Bale, Hazard y Benzema.*


----------



## Scardanelli (14 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Alineación titular??



Panzard titular sin jugar un segundo en pretemporada. MERITOCRACIA.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (14 Ago 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Porque pertenece al Madrid hasta 2023.
> Estuvo cedido en esos equipos.



Yaaaa, si en la.Real tenía un segundo año ya cerrado por.contratopero al.calvo cabron se le antojó que viniera para joderle la.carrera- después de ser elegido mejor centrocampista de toda la Liga- 

Que no tronco que lo de.Odegaard se ha gestionado como.el culo por.parte del club.

Y lo de Llorente, o lo de Achraf o quitarle a patetIsco el expediente que le.metio Solari.... es la herencia oscura de ZZ.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (14 Ago 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Panzard titular sin jugar un segundo en pretemporada. MERITOCRACIA.



Podriamos ir a mejor, pero para qué, sigamos con las mismas mierdas que el.año pasado.

¿Qué necesidad hay que juegue hoy? 

Rodrygo por delante de Hazard ¡coño!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Por lo visto han pitado a la tortuga Mamadou ... y coreado a saco a Messi.
> 
> Mmmm... ¿¿le dará a Mamadou envidia, rabia, cabreo ... y dirá que se quiere largar ya???



Mamadou tiene claro que se quiere ir, sinó ya habría renovado.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (14 Ago 2021)

En lo que lleva de Ligue 1, el mejor del PSG ha sido Icardi


----------



## josemanuelb (14 Ago 2021)

No juega Miguel y Panzard titular. Empezamos mal.

Miguel y Rodrigo titulares.

Solo hay 3 centrales y pone a los 3, puto Jamonetti.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Dicen que tiene 150 millones de lereles solo para él, aunque los periodistas se lo.inventan todo



Hombre, tito lleva años ahorrando.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Ago 2021)

Por lo menos no juega paquetisco

Por cierto, han pitado a mamadu en París. Gran noticia


----------



## road runner (14 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Yaaaa, si en la.Real tenía un segundo año ya cerrado por.contratopero al.calvo cabron se le antojó que viniera para joderle la.carrera- después de ser elegido mejor centrocampista de toda la Liga-
> 
> Que no tronco que lo de.Odegaard se ha gestionado como.el culo por.parte del club.
> 
> Y lo de Llorente, o lo de Achraf o quitarle a patetIsco el expediente que le.metio Solari.... es la herencia oscura de ZZ.



Claro, el objetivo era que jugase en el Madrid después de foguearse en esos equipos pero vino y no paró de lesionarse. Además de enfadarse cuando no jugaba.
Fué él el que quiso ir al Arsenal en lugar de luchar por un puesto.

Llegar al Madrid es muy difícil.
Triunfar es dificilísimo.

Con las dudas de sus lesiones y si quiere la titularidad por ley mejor venderlo mientras se puede.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (14 Ago 2021)

josemanuelb dijo:


> No juega Miguel y Panzard titular. Empezamos mal.
> 
> Miguel y Rodrigo titulares.



Claro que sí, y pones a Nacho de lateral derecho Militao Alaba y Miguel en el izquierdo... no me jodas con Lucas de lateral


----------



## Chispeante (14 Ago 2021)

Para terminar con el tema Odegaard, que lo mismo me da el noruego que un armenio goleador. A Vinicius le llevamos esperando ya tres años, partido a partido, y a Asensio creo que cinco. Oportunidades y minutos han tenido las que merecía y más. A Odegaard en cambio le han dejado jugar 5 partidos y después a mirar los regates de Isco desde la grada. No sé, a mi me parece que podíamos haberlo intentado un poco más...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (14 Ago 2021)

Estoy en la playa y qué pocas ganas de buscar un bar paco o poner un enlace paco para ver a los mismos 11 cabrones


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (14 Ago 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Claro, el objetivo era que jugase en el Madrid después de foguearse en esos equipos pero vino y no paró de lesionarse. Además de enfadarse cuando no jugaba.
> Fué él el que quiso ir al Arsenal en lugar de luchar por un puesto.
> 
> Llegar al Madrid es muy difícil.
> ...



Jajajaja ahora resulta que no jugaba por las lesiones y que se quiso ir para no luchar por su puesto... es que si esta jugando de puta madre en la Real, le dices que venga , que va a jugar y cuando llega le quitas en el minutos 45 o pones antes a gordisco ..

Creo que es normal que el tío se plante y pregunte ¿ para qué coño.me has traído? Si no voy a jugar aquí déjame jugar en otro sitio, tengo 21 tacos y lo que necesito es jugar ¡calvo mentiroso de mierda!

A mi me.parece que tiene más ambición de lo que pensáis, si fuese un picha floja haría como Mariano o Isco quedarse en la plantilla cobrando una pasta y sin jugar.

Yo me he ido de algún curro por eso... mejoras que no se cumplen, ascensos que se regalan a otros, ¿ te suena? Y enfrente otra empresa que te paga lo que está te niega o te ofrece el.piesto que esta te niega., conclusion; que te largas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ago 2021)

Yo no creo que vea el partido que tengo a mi perro en el veterinario luchando entre la vida y la muerte.


----------



## road runner (14 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Jajajaja ahora resulta que no jugaba por las lesiones y que se quiso ir para no luchar por su puesto... es que si esta jugando de puta madre en la Real, le dices que venga , que va a jugar y cuando llega le quitas en el minutos 45 o pones antes a gordisco ..
> 
> Creo que es normal que el tío se plante y pregunte ¿ para qué coño.me has traído? Si no voy a jugar aquí déjame jugar en otro sitio, tengo 21 tacos y lo que necesito es jugar ¡calvo mentiroso de mierda!
> 
> ...



Real Madrid: Martin Odegaard lesionado y no se sabe su condición

Te he puesto antes un enlace de transfermarket con la lista de sus lesiones. No tiene mucho sentido seguir debatiendo si no nos atenemos a los hechos objetivos.
No se quiso operar de la rodilla, o la Real Sociedad no quiso que lo hiciera, y puede que haya jodido su carrera al más alto nivel.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (14 Ago 2021)

Lo que acaba de hacer Mbappé cuenta como gol o autogol???

en la tv de la ligue 1 dice autogol, pero en Google dice gol de Mbappé


----------



## Xequinfumfa (14 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Once del Real Madrid: *Courtois; Lucas Vázquez, Militao, Nacho, Alaba; Valverde, Casemiro, Modric; Bale, Hazard y Benzema.*



Bueno...podría ser bastante peor. 
Vamos a ver qué tal...


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (14 Ago 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Lo que acaba de hacer Mbappé cuenta como gol o autogol???
> 
> en la tv de la ligue 1 dice autogol, pero en Google dice gol de Mbappé



Esto


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Ago 2021)

me está gustando hazard


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (14 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> me está gustando hazard



Por fin dejó las hamburguesas a un lado y se puso a jugar


----------



## sociedadponzi (14 Ago 2021)

es el hermano de panzard

este se llama eden


----------



## fachacine (14 Ago 2021)

Qué paquete me parece Lucas Vater, joder, donde esté Carvajal...


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (14 Ago 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Esto



@Woden Parece que es autogol, recuerdo que la temporada pasada, Messi hizo algo parecido contra el Celta y contó como autogol


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ago 2021)

El mamadou alaba es mejor de lateral que el desgraciado ese del mendigo o mandingo o como coño se llame, a saber quién le ficho, alaba además da muchas órdenes, no le hace caso ni su puta madre pero bueno, así se cree importante y está enchufado, el hazard mierdas gordas como de costumbre, bale técnicamente es el mejor de la plantilla con permiso de Modric pero es un futbolista que rinde mejor en el contragolpe, Benzema lo más destacable, y Modric cuando le da la gasolina hace jugar al equipo, el resto son una banda de desgraciados que no se que coño hacen vistiendo la camiseta del Madrid.


----------



## sociedadponzi (14 Ago 2021)

esta claro que angeloti viene ocn una primera consigna: hay que tirar a puerta


----------



## Edu.R (14 Ago 2021)

Tiene que salir Isco, con eso ganamos 0-3 como poco.


----------



## fachacine (14 Ago 2021)

Joder Vinicius me parece un crack al lado de Hazard


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (14 Ago 2021)

No creo que Mbappé en vez de jugar con Neymar, Messi, Paredes, Verrati, Wijnaldum, Di María, Donnarumma quiera estar con Vinicius, Vasquez, Isco, Marcelo....


----------



## euromelon (14 Ago 2021)

Que suerte que no nos potaron el penalti de vater


----------



## Ethan20 (14 Ago 2021)

Que coñazo! Como que la Generación Z se va a tragar esta mierda


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ago 2021)

Que hijo de puta el váter, que malo es el cabron.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ago 2021)

El Madrid necesita unos buenos mamadous.


----------



## euromelon (14 Ago 2021)

El nigger lanzaa falta que era para bale a la estratosfera


----------



## _Suso_ (14 Ago 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Por fin dejó las hamburguesas a un lado y se puso a jugar



Las acciones de Burgen King bajando empicadas hoy


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 Ago 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Las acciones de Burgen King bajando empicadas hoy



a ver no estreseis al chaval a ver si con la ansiedad se pide 3 mcmenus para el descanso.


----------



## Fiodor (14 Ago 2021)

El Madrid sigue de pretemporada...


----------



## Xequinfumfa (14 Ago 2021)

Bueno, descanso....

Lo positivo: Hazard y Bale me están gustando bastante. Alaba, bien. 

Lo negativo: Lucas Vázquez en su línea (de mierda) y ritmo de juego lentísimo. 

Yo creo que en la segunda parte Carletto saca a Valverde y mete a Isco. Como si lo viera.


----------



## fachacine (14 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Bueno, descanso....
> 
> Lo positivo: Hazard y Bale me están gustando bastante. Alaba, bien.
> 
> ...



Pues yo espero que quite a Hazard y meta a Vinicius o Rodrygo


----------



## josemanuelb (14 Ago 2021)

Buff, qué va, una banda de cojos. Salvo Alaba, que sí juega con energía, la misma mierda que desde que se fue CR7.

Se nota la falta de Kroos, Modric solo ya no le llega para organizar todo. Panzard y Bale lo intentan pero sin acierto. Miguel imprescindible y Blanco debería jugar, Casemiro está lento, parece que ya jugó sus 50 mejores partidos.

Sin un centrocampista top y un delantero top no aspiramos a nada y Jamonetti no acaba la temporada.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Yo creo que en la segunda parte Carletto saca a Valverde y mete a Isco. Como si lo viera.



No puede saberse esto.  

Vázquez de lateral de derecho como opción puntual a corto plazo por incidencia vale; pero como titularísimo, es evidente que no.


----------



## fachacine (14 Ago 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> No creo que Mbappé en vez de jugar con Neymar, Messi, Paredes, Verrati, Wijnaldum, Di María, Donnarumma quiera estar con Vinicius, Vasquez, Isco, Marcelo....



Ahora en serio ¿quién cojones es Paredes? ¿Y Wijnaldum es mejor que Kroos, Modric, Casemiro o Valverde? No lo creo, hay mucho hype


----------



## ccc (14 Ago 2021)

Buen partido de Bale y de Hazard. Benzema a su rollo. 

El medio del campo lamentable, siguen sin dar una asistencia al hueco y eso que he visto 3/4 desmarques claros de Bale. Valverde solo saber correr para arriba y para abajo, Casemiro bola que toca, bola que jode en la creacion y Modric en su papel de imitador de Kroos: Pases laterales y poco mas, aunque al menos ha sabido bajar para ayudar a la salida de la pelota.

Lo unico aceptable Hazard, pues Bale como siempre es invisible para sus companyeros. Alaba de lateral no aporta nada en el ataque, mas que nada, porque aunque se desdobla alguna que otra vez, no lo contemplan como solucion viable.

Lo de Benzema es vomitivo: Substituyes a este tio por Haaland y vamos ganando 0-3.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (14 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo no creo que vea el partido que tengo a mi perro en el veterinario luchando entre la vida y la muerte.




¿Que tal su perro? ¿ Cómo se le.ocurre dejarle.la cocaína a la altura del hocico?


----------



## fachacine (14 Ago 2021)

No me creo que no veais lugar para Pogba en este Madrid, hoy el United marcó 5 goles y 4 son asistencia de Pogba

Exhibición del United con cuatro asistencias de Pogba y triplete de Bruno


----------



## pepitoburbujas (14 Ago 2021)

Estoy viendo el partido, lo confieso. 

Partido bastante malo, por no decir infumable, contra un equipo random de medio pelo, no nos olvidemos. No hay ocasiones. Para ganar hay que marcar gol...cosa que no somos capaces de hacer. Lo mismo que el año pasado, vamos. 
Ahora con el agravante de que el equipo se nota más deslabazado. Hemos querido hacer la presión a la defensa contraria en algún momento y han salido de ella como si estuviesen jugando contra alevines.

Hazard disfrutando de su enésima oportunidad y haciendo cero patatero.
Benzema más o menos en su linea. 
Bale, hay que joderse, me parece el más peligroso del equipo de cara a marcar eso que se llama gol, y que a nosotros no se nos da bien últimamente.
Alaba ni fu ni fa. Si me pones a Mendy dentro de su camiseta ni me hubiera dado cuenta.
Lucas Vázquez dando vergüenza ajena como defensa. Como siempre, corriendo detrás del contrario porque le han ganado la posición.
Los centrales bien, Nacho y Limitao. El portero también, aunque no ha tenido trabajo. Es de lo poco que me da garantías.
El medio campo mal: Modric es el mejor pero tiene sus años. Valverde perdido, y casemiro más o menos igual. Les llegan muy fácil. Si al menos el tridente de arriba crease peligro...pero ni lo crea ni contiene en defensa.

La liga de las estrellas.


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Ago 2021)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Que coñazo! Como que la Generación Z se va a tragar esta mierda



Más allá de que juegan los mismos cabrones del año pasado+un nigro defensa y la vuelta del golfista, esto es una puta mierda. No sé si tendrán que cambiar las reglas, el campo, las porterías, montar la Superliga o qué, pero esta mierda es insufrible.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (14 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Bueno...podría ser bastante peor.
> Vamos a ver qué tal...



Cierto, a lo largo de la semana se anunciaba titularidad de Isco


----------



## hartman (14 Ago 2021)

saca a negricius.


----------



## josemanuelb (14 Ago 2021)

Que el Tito se traiga a Pogba y Haaland o algo decente (no creo que el moro suelte a Mbappe este año) o aspiramos a entrar entre los 4 primeros y no caer en la fase de grupos de Champions.


----------



## ccc (14 Ago 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Ahora en serio ¿quién cojones es Paredes? ¿Y Wijnaldum es mejor que Kroos, Modric, Casemiro o Valverde? No lo creo, hay mucho hype



Hablas de Kroos como si fuera la hostia y va a ser que no; aqui, en Alemania le han dado una de palos tremendos por la eurocopa, porque esta acabado para el futbol de super-elite (ya en el mundial lo estaba). Modric no ha dado ni un puto pase clave, aunque de este ni se le espera. Casemiro y Valverde un 0 con el balon en los pies.

Ahora estais oyendo a Blanco, a Aribas y hasta os ilusionais: Lo cierto, es que os la estan colando como ultimamente se la colaban al BCN con los rickies Puigs de companyia.

Solo tenemos un jugador en el medio del campo con la calidad para cambiar partidos y a ese lo venderemos, porque es por el unico que dan pasta.

Que curioso, no? Con Llorente, 3/4 de lo mismo: Es que tenemos a Valverde que es 100.000 veces mejor. De que? De limpiador de botas. Llorente es mejor centro defensivo que Casemiro de aqui a lima, mejor posicionamiento, mil veces mas calidad y ya no hablemos de efectividad: 12 goles y 11 asistencias en liga.

Pero nada, seguid aplaudiendo por vender a Odegaard y decid que Blanco es mejor: Despues no os quejeis de que el madrid juegue a una mierda.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (14 Ago 2021)

Ah, y Halaand marcando por partida doble e interviniendo en los demás goles. Este es al que hay que fichar, pero ya. Lo llevamos diciendo meses.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (14 Ago 2021)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Que el Tito se traiga a Pogba y Haaland o algo decente (no creo que el moro suelte a Mbappe este año) o aspiramos a entrar entre los 4 primeros y no caer en la fase de grupos de Champions.



Yo tampoco creo que el jeque suelte a Mbappe. Es una cuestión de orgullo moro. Da igual el dinero, o si tiene que dejarlo en la grada.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (14 Ago 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Real Madrid: Martin Odegaard lesionado y no se sabe su condición
> 
> Te he puesto antes un enlace de transfermarket con la lista de sus lesiones. No tiene mucho sentido seguir debatiendo si no nos atenemos a los hechos objetivos.
> No se quiso operar de la rodilla, o la Real Sociedad no quiso que lo hiciera, y puede que haya jodido su carrera al más alto nivel.



¿ Antes? Yo también te he puesto hechos objetivos...

Si esta lesionado, si sabes que no funciona te repito la.pregunta: 

¿Para qué te lo traes del Arsenal y no lo dejas allí.por.los.50 kilos?

Si ya te los daban hace 2 meses...


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (14 Ago 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Qué paquete me parece Lucas Vater, joder, donde esté Carvajal...



No ha hecho ni una cosa bien en todo el.partido


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (14 Ago 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Ah, y Halaand marcando por partida doble e interviniendo en los demás goles. Este es al que hay que fichar, pero ya. Lo llevamos diciendo meses.



Mejor traer a Halaand que a Mbappe, es el fichaje


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (14 Ago 2021)

*Ahora que no está Messi en la liga

¿Quién creéis que será el pichichi, Benzema o Suarez?*


----------



## The number of de beast (14 Ago 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Yo tampoco creo que el jeque suelte a Mbappe. Es una cuestión de orgullo moro. Da igual el dinero, o si tiene que dejarlo en la grada.



El año que se disputa un mundial no hay huevos a dejar a la figura de Francia en la grada, teniendo que jugar en la liga francesa el PSG. .


----------



## fachacine (14 Ago 2021)

De cada 10 pases que da Lucas Vater 8 son hacia atrás ¿soy el único que lo ve?


----------



## Edu.R (14 Ago 2021)

Me he emocionado pensando que Bale o Hazard habían marcado el gol, y luego resulta que ha sido NACHO.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ago 2021)

por supuesTo LUIS ENRIQUE no convocara a NACHO,,,


----------



## Woden (14 Ago 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Ah, y Halaand marcando por partida doble e interviniendo en los demás goles. Este es al que hay que fichar, pero ya. Lo llevamos diciendo meses.



yo lo decía cuando jugaba en Austria, pero aquí se ve que prefieren traerse macacos que no furgolistas arios.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (14 Ago 2021)

Bueno, al menos 2 a 0 y 3 puntos por ahora


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Ago 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> *Ahora que no está Messi en la liga
> 
> ¿Quién creéis que será el pichichi, Benzema o Suarez?*



Hay un chavalito que ha fichado el español que va a ser la sensación de la liga, una mezcla entre Renaldo, Federico Magallanes, Manuel Canabal y el tato Abadía. Se llama Atila Krasic.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (14 Ago 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> De cada 10 pases que da Lucas Vater 8 son hacia atrás ¿soy el único que lo ve?



Y lo.mismo es ver a Bale chutando a puerta cada vez que pilla el balón que al coñazo de Ausencio con su pasecito atrás.

La herencia oscura de Zz


----------



## sociedadponzi (14 Ago 2021)

yo de momemto no he visto al madrid jugar al abanico hoy, y eso es un avance


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Ago 2021)

Y hemos marcado más goles que en el 120% de partidos del año pasao


----------



## HArtS (14 Ago 2021)

Gol de Benzemá.

Asistencia de Valverde.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (14 Ago 2021)

Joder que carrera de.El.pajarito


----------



## pepitoburbujas (14 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> El año que se disputa un mundial no hay huevos a dejar a la figura de Francia en la grada, teniendo que jugar en la liga francesa el PSG. .



Yo creo que antes de aceptar que no renueva y dejar que se vaya (si es que realmente es lo que quiere Mbappe) es capaz de dárselo de comer a los halcones (todos los jeques tienen ). Hoy ya le han pitado a Mbappe. Como salga diciendo que no renueva y que se quiere ir, las va a pasar putas todo el año.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Ago 2021)

Puf, quien necesita un delantero top después de estos 15 minutos de chorreo.


----------



## josemanuelb (14 Ago 2021)

Mejor la segunda parte, pero claro, es el Alavés. Sin un par de jugadores veo difícil luchar por ganar algo.


----------



## sociedadponzi (14 Ago 2021)

con zidane estariamos 1-0


----------



## josemanuelb (14 Ago 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Yo creo que antes de aceptar que no renueva y dejar que se vaya (si es que realmente es lo que quiere Mbappe) es capaz de dárselo de comer a los halcones (todos los jeques tienen ). Hoy ya le han pitado a Mbappe. Como salga diciendo que no renueva y que se quiere ir, las va a pasar putas todo el año.



Va a estar divertido si sale diciendo que se quiere ir jaja. Lo mandan al desierto con los camellos y que vuelva caminando. Ya que el Madrid parece un bodrio otro año más tendremos que entretenernos con los lios del peseyé.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ago 2021)

Que ha pasado, me he bajado al bar de Mariano a tomarme unos buenos boquerones acompañados de una buena lata de monster y me encuentro con esto.


----------



## Roedr (14 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Puf, quien necesita un delantero top después de estos 15 minutos de chorreo.



bueno, tenemos a Benzy, que es top.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Ago 2021)

Arriba rotación por las bandas, Benzema intocable porque no hay competencia. Bueno.

Militao el pupas.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (14 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que ha pasado, me he bajado al bar de Mariano a tomarme unos buenos boquerones acompañados de una buena lata de monster y me encuentro con esto.



Si antes dije que me daban confianza los centrales y el portero...pues nada, que fallo de militao cediendo atrás al portero, llega antes el delantero y penalti claro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ago 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Si antes dije que me daban confianza los centrales y el portero...pues nada, que fallo de militao cediendo atrás al portero, llega antes el delantero y penalti claro.




No no, si me refiero a los 3 goles, no he visto ninguno.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (14 Ago 2021)

Oigan ¿un link para ver el.partido?

Es para un colega


----------



## HArtS (14 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Oigan ¿un link para ver el.partido?
> 
> Es para un colega








PirloTV Online: Canal-7


PirloTV Online Canal 7




pirlotvonlinehd.com


----------



## pepitoburbujas (14 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Mejor traer a Halaand que a Mbappe, es el fichaje



Hombre, de puestos a pedir, yo rompería la hucha-cerdito y daría todo por el noruego. Mbappe si quiere, que venga gratis el año que viene y se le paga una ficha gorda. Pero nada de pasta al psg, si no al Dortmund.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (14 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Oigan ¿un link para ver el.partido?
> 
> Es para un colega








Deportivo Alaves vs Real Madrid Live Stream | FBStreams


Watch Deportivo Alaves vs Real Madrid stream online on FBStream. Here how you can watch all the match action for Deportivo Alaves vs Real Madrid. FB stream for Deportivo Alaves vs Real Madrid quality stream on mobile and desktop.




fbstream.me


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Ago 2021)

Mis retinas no pueden con tanta calidac brasileña que atesoran en sus botas Pufi y er Rodry


----------



## Edu.R (14 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que ha pasado, me he bajado al bar de Mariano a tomarme unos buenos boquerones acompañados de una buena lata de monster y me encuentro con esto.



Hay en el Alavés un Mamadou que se llama Mamadou, debería ser para ti lo más relevante.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (14 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No no, si me refiero a los 3 goles, no he visto ninguno.



Fue raro. Es como si el Alavés saliese confiado y relajado después de comprobar nuestra inoperancia en ataque. 3 jugadas en el área y 3 goles. El fútbol es asín


----------



## JimTonic (14 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No no, si me refiero a los 3 goles, no he visto ninguno.




que tal el perrito?


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Ago 2021)

Nacho tiene una seguridad que parece el mejor Cannavaro... es así o estoy para que me encierren?


----------



## el ruinas II (14 Ago 2021)

gol de vini jajajaaaaa. aspiramos a todo


----------



## HArtS (14 Ago 2021)

Gol de Vinicius.


----------



## euromelon (14 Ago 2021)

La piperada ya va a empezar a pedir la titularidad de mierdocius


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Ago 2021)

Si ya era demigrante hacer un cambio en el minuto 88 de un partido finiquitado, aprovechamos que el covid pasa por Valladolid para hacer un triple cambio en el minuto 88 de un partido finiquitado.

Os parecerá una tontería, pero da para mandarle un par de albanokosovares a casa.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 Ago 2021)

RENOVACIÓN YA!


----------



## fachacine (14 Ago 2021)

No sé si ganaremos la liga pero tengo clarisimo que a Ramos no lo vamos a echar de menos


----------



## sociedadponzi (14 Ago 2021)

pues yo he visto un madrid alegre arriba

sin miedo a tirar o a hacer jugada y perder el balon


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ago 2021)

La virgen santa que desgracia de liga, si con estos desgraciados ganamos 4-1 menuda tela.
Todo lleno de mamadous mediocres, antes por lo menos teníamos a mamadous de calidad, ahora cualquier mamadou puede ser jugador del Madrid.


----------



## JimTonic (14 Ago 2021)

la leche hasta el vini


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Ago 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Nacho tiene una seguridad que parece el mejor Cannavaro... es así o estoy para que me encierren?



Las dos cosas


----------



## JimTonic (14 Ago 2021)

el mejor fichaje de este madrid de los ultimos 5 años ha sido pintus, este equipo no tiene nada que ver con el del año pasado en lo fisico


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ago 2021)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> pues yo he visto un madrid alegre arriba
> 
> sin miedo a tirar o a hacer jugada y perder el balon



Y yo desde hace 10 años si me tomo 4 cervezas se me aparece mi padre muerto, pero sé que no es real.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Ago 2021)

Pues a ver, cierto es que el Alavés es candidato a bottom-5 y al descenso, pero yo hoy he GOSTADO bastante, la verdad. Por supuesto se pueden hacer ajustes y no hay nada perfecto.

La Liga y la Copa hay que pelearlas si o si. Ambas. Y si arrancamos bien, lo mismo a alguno de los rivales le podemos meter cierta diferencia.


----------



## sociedadponzi (14 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y yo desde hace 10 años si me tomo 4 cervezas se me aparece mi padre muerto, pero sé que no es real.



parece que los jugadores se han sacado 10 kilos y 5 anyos de encima cada uno


----------



## el ruinas II (14 Ago 2021)

con carletto el equipo juega mucho mejor que con zidane, las cosas como son


----------



## ccc (14 Ago 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Nacho tiene una seguridad que parece el mejor Cannavaro... es así o estoy para que me encierren?



Nacho esta a un nivel de 10 desde hace bastante tiempo y no lo digo por el gol: compensaciones, colocacion, saber estar. Hoy ha fallado Militao, menos mal que tenemos a Ramos fuera, sino ya nos estarian contando las milongas de siempre con el canelita.

Buen partido de Hazard (si va mejorando este nivel progresivamente, puede llegar a ilusionar); grandisimo Rodrygo en los apoyos defensivos y de Vini lo de siempre: Se ha creado el mismo 3-5 oportunidades (el unico que tenemos que puede hacer esto).

De momento y por lo visto en la preparacion, bien Carleto; sin embargo, el centro del campo da verguenza ajena: Casemiro un desastre, a Valverde solo le podemos valorar por su aportacion defensiva. Modric, en su linea: Cuando nos toque un PSG, un Liverpool, un Chelsea, se nos van mear encima.


----------



## fachacine (14 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que ha pasado, me he bajado al bar de Mariano a tomarme unos buenos boquerones acompañados de una buena lata de monster y me encuentro con esto.



Pero tio el Monster es de mascachapas...


----------



## Fiodor (14 Ago 2021)

Mucho mejor la segunda parte... Por lo general, las sensaciones son buenas. Tenemos un lateral izquierdo que da buenos pases desde la banda. Hace mucho tiempo que no ocurría en el Madrid... Creo que para ganar la Liga hay equipo competitivo, no lo tengo tan claro con la Champions... El equipo va a flojear en defensa si los centrales acaban siendo Militao y Nacho. Creo que Alaba le da mil cueltas a Mendy como lateral, pero al final tendrá que ser central...


----------



## Edu.R (15 Ago 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> con carletto el equipo juega mucho mejor que con zidane, las cosas como son



En los últimos 10 años, el Real Madrid que mejor ha jugado ha sido el del año 2014 (Incluyo el final de la 2013-14 con la Champions de Lisboa, y el inicio de la 2014-15 hasta el famoso partido de Mestalla). Con Ancelotti en el banquillo. Lo que pasa que justo al empezar el 2015 tuvimos el famoso cambio de Bale en Mestalla, el encabronamiento de Florentino Pérez con aquello, la lesión de Modric, y al final nos dio la bajona por las pocas rotaciones que hicimos y nos quedamos sin ganar nada, aunque estuvimos muy cerca. Y entonces Tito Floren echó a Ancelotti "para dar un nuevo impulso" y vino Benitez.


----------



## road runner (15 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> ¿ Antes? Yo también te he puesto hechos objetivos...
> 
> Si esta lesionado, si sabes que no funciona te repito la.pregunta:
> 
> ...



No te lo traes.
Pertenece al Madrid.
Acaba la cesión y vuelve.
Como es natural.
Y ahora se tomará la decisión.

¿Lo dejamos?
Es que aburre.


----------



## el ruinas II (15 Ago 2021)

el fichaje de este año seria que hazard jugara toda la temporada a un 70-80% de su nivel optimo


----------



## Tubiegah (15 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> En los últimos 10 años, el Real Madrid que mejor ha jugado ha sido el del año 2014 (Incluyo el final de la 2013-14 con la Champions de Lisboa, y el inicio de la 2014-15 hasta el famoso partido de Mestalla). Con Ancelotti en el banquillo. Lo que pasa que justo al empezar el 2015 tuvimos el famoso cambio de Bale en Mestalla, el encabronamiento de Florentino Pérez con aquello, la lesión de Modric, y al final nos dio la bajona por las pocas rotaciones que hicimos y nos quedamos sin ganar nada, aunque estuvimos muy cerca. Y entonces Tito Floren echó a Ancelotti "para dar un nuevo impulso" y vino Benitez.



De acuerdo con su análisis en todo excepto en la premisa fundamental. Hubo un entrenador que llevó al equipo a marcar el récord de goles y puntaje en liga justo hace 10 años. 

Glande Xosé. Esperamos The Regreso (with a vengeance) en el mercado de invierno, cuando Cejelotti se atragante con los mazapanes y/o sea despedido.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (15 Ago 2021)

La prinera parte fue rara, como si el Madrid siguiera de vacaciones, pero la segunda ha sido rock and roll del bueno. 

Para empezar, el equipo juega mejor al fútbol que con Zidane (que hacían siempre la misma jugada de llegar a 3/4 y centrar bombeado). Solo por eso, ya me voy contento. Bale y Hazard me han gustado mucho, Alaba ha estado muy bien, Nacho excelente y Vini ha marcado un gol y todo, che. 

También me han gustado los cambios de Carletto. Pensaba que iba a ser mucho más predecible y conservador, pero para nada. 

Genial, 4-1, tres puntitos y probablemente nos podamos meter hasta líderes al acabar la jornada. 

Hala Madrid, bitches!!!


----------



## loquehayqueoir (15 Ago 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> con carletto el equipo juega mucho mejor que con zidane, las cosas como son



La segunda etapa de Zidane fue un desastre. Se ganó una liga porque una pandemia de las que se da una cada cien años interrumpió la competición cuando estábamos en caída libre (hasta para eso tiene flor el muy cabrón). Sin el covid acabamos cuartos ese año.

El daño que le hizo al patrimonio del club (Odegaard, Achraf, Llorente, Reguilón, alguno más que me olvido seguro) vale mucho más que ganar una liga.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Ago 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> De acuerdo con su análisis en todo excepto en la premisa fundamental. Hubo un entrenador que llevó al equipo a marcar el récord de goles y puntaje en liga justo hace 10 años.
> 
> Glande Xosé. Esperamos The Regreso (with a vengeance) en el mercado de invierno, cuando Cejelotti se atragante con los mazapanes y/o sea despedido.



Bueno, no me he puesto a mirar detalladamente el tramo 2009-2011, es verdad que aquel Real Madrid al contraataque era TEMIBLE, pero sigo pensando que en 2014 lo hicimos un poquito mejor. Y ese equipo alcanzó su plenitud en 2017, con la final mítica de Glasgow 4-1 ante la Juventus. Luego estiramos el chicle de forma increible, todo sea dicho.


----------



## road runner (15 Ago 2021)

Mal día para los todomalistas.
Toca mamar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues a ver, cierto es que el Alavés es candidato a bottom-5 y al descenso, pero yo hoy he GOSTADO bastante, la verdad. Por supuesto se pueden hacer ajustes y no hay nada perfecto.
> 
> La Liga y la Copa hay que pelearlas si o si. Ambas. Y si arrancamos bien, lo mismo a alguno de los rivales le podemos meter cierta diferencia.



Hay varios para esos puestos. Aparte de los 3 que han subido añadir a los típicos Osasuna, Alavés, Elche,...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Ago 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> con carletto el equipo juega mucho mejor que con zidane, las cosas como son



Hasta Enero sí. Esperemos que no se le vuelva a caer el equipo.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (15 Ago 2021)

road runner dijo:


> No te lo traes.
> Pertenece al Madrid.
> Acaba la cesión y vuelve.
> Como es natural.
> ...



¿Y en la.Real también acababa cesión? ...porque le.quedaba otro.año...

Y el Arsenal ponia.los 50.kilos hace dos.meses....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Ago 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> Mucho mejor la segunda parte... Por lo general, las sensaciones son buenas. Tenemos un lateral izquierdo que da buenos pases desde la banda. Hace mucho tiempo que no ocurría en el Madrid... Creo que para ganar la Liga hay equipo competitivo, no lo tengo tan claro con la Champions... El equipo va a flojear en defensa si los centrales acaban siendo Militao y Nacho. Creo que Alaba le da mil cueltas a Mendy como lateral, pero al final tendrá que ser central...



Y ese lateral izmierdo además puede jugar de central o de mediocentro. Yo de Nacho no tengo dudas de Mili sí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> ¿Y en la.Real también acababa cesión? ...porque le.quedaba otro.año...
> 
> Y el Arsenal ponia.los 50.kilos hace dos.meses....



ZZ lo pidió porque pensaba que podía rendir pero no le convenció. El Arsenal va a seguir ofreciendo la pasta.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Ago 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ZZ lo pidió porque pensaba que podía rendir pero no le convenció. El Arsenal va a seguir ofreciendo la pasta.



Odegaard ha rendido muy bien en todos los sitios donde ha estado, incluso ha recibido premios a mejor jugador (En la Real Sociedad sobretodo). Pero es llegar al Real Madrid, y de repente no juega, y desde fuera nadie sabe porque.

Lo de quitarle la 2º temporada en la Real Sociedad, probablemente fue la gran cagada de los últimos años. Nunca lo sabremos.

Lo que está claro es que en la situación actual, aquí no va a jugar una mierda, lo sabe él y lo sabe Ancelotti. No es que no luche, no tenga mentailidad o no sea ambicioso, es que ya le han dicho que hay 5-6 delante de él, directamente.


----------



## road runner (15 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> ¿Y en la.Real también acababa cesión? ...porque le.quedaba otro.año...
> 
> Y el Arsenal ponia.los 50.kilos hace dos.meses....



Lo reconozco, eres incansable, tienes info de primera mano y nunca darás tu brazo a torcer.


----------



## sociedadponzi (15 Ago 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Mal día para los todomalistas.
> Toca mamar.



jaja habia inercia, los comentarios eran, mira al tuercebotas este, mira al otro negricius, al de las hamburguesas, el otro que la da con la de palo.... y yo estaba pensando, pues joder, pues estare viendo otro partido, pero no estoy viendo mal al madrid, no juega al abanico, juega alegre, profundo y tira a la minima. Despues vinieron loss 4 goles.


----------



## Hannibal (15 Ago 2021)

Pues, parece que afortunadamente, sólo he podido ver la segunda parte.
Y he gostado, vaya sí he gostado. Ya no sólo por la victoria, sino porque después de unos 100 partidos jugando al fútbol control y ver a jugadores parando contraataques para dar un pase atrás y "garantizar la pusesió", ver a dos equipos yendo a tumba abierta, corriendo sin parar tanto hacia adelante como hacía atrás me ha hecho disfrutar más que una voluntaria de la Cruz Roja en un albergue para refugiados en Melilla.

Mucho criticar al Alavés, pero se agradece que no plantaran el autobús a diferencia de otros 16-17 equipos de laliga, incluido el gran y todopoderoso Pupas de Madrid. Ahora bien, este estilo favorece a Bale y Vini sobre todo, cuando se nos encierren atrás, que será el 90% de los partidos (ojalá me equivoque) pues viviremos de alguna combinación Hazard - Benzema, balón parado y poco más.

Alaba ha ido de menos a más y se ve que coge confianza. Curioso lo de los centrales, yo daba por hecho que Militao era el que iba a llevar los galones y ha sido Nacho claramente. Ya ni me acuerdo de los centrales que había hasta hace 1 mes escaso. Lucas ya sabemos que esta simplemente por cupo, pero no lo pongas de titular hdlgp. ¿No teníamos aún a Odriozola? ¿Cómo puede ganarle la partida?

En la media, se ha notado mucho la ausencia de Kroos, pero todavía no tengo claro si para bien o para mal, porque en el tercer gol obviamente no habría hecho la jugada del pajarito. Que aún así al uruguasho le echo en falta un pelín más de continuidad, a ratos desaparece y el equipo lo nota mucho. Casemiro hoy no estaba, supongo que mezcla de mucha velocidad junto con volver de vacaciones. Espero.

De arriba poco puedo decir, se ve otra cosa a la hora de presionar, combinar y contraatacar. Esperemos que no sea algo pasajero, y contra el típico Getafe veremos cómo se les da.

En lo negativo, hay jugadores que están más perdidos que Ayn Randiano en un concesionario de motos, los 2 de siempre. La buena noticia es que sólo les queda un año de contrato. La mala noticia es que AÚN les queda un año de contrato.


----------



## Tubiegah (15 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, no me he puesto a mirar detalladamente el tramo 2009-2011, es verdad que aquel Real Madrid al contraataque era TEMIBLE, pero sigo pensando que en 2014 lo hicimos un poquito mejor. Y ese equipo alcanzó su plenitud en 2017, con la final mítica de Glasgow 4-1 ante la Juventus. Luego estiramos el chicle de forma increible, todo sea dicho.



Llevo viendo TODOS los partidos del cluc de manera racional, crítica y con conocimiento de causa desde la temporada 94/95, debut de vildaño cascándole 5-0 al rayo. Y siguiendo al equipo desde que tengo uso de razón allá por la quinta del buitre. 

Créame, que el mejor football que han visto mis ya castigados hogos ha sido esa temporada y después la primera venida de Il Pater. Luego hemos tenido ramalazos de buen fútbol, pero jugar de continuo y decir "somos un equipo del copón" ha sido en esos dos años.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Ago 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues, parece que afortunadamente, sólo he podido ver la segunda parte.
> Y he gostado, vaya sí he gostado. Ya no sólo por la victoria, sino porque después de unos 100 partidos jugando al fútbol control y ver a jugadores parando contraataques para dar un pase atrás y "garantizar la pusesió", ver a dos equipos yendo a tumba abierta, corriendo sin parar tanto hacia adelante como hacía atrás me ha hecho disfrutar más que una voluntaria de la Cruz Roja en un albergue para refugiados en Melilla.
> 
> Mucho criticar al Alavés, pero se agradece que no plantaran el autobús a diferencia de otros 16-17 equipos de laliga, incluido el gran y todopoderoso Pupas de Madrid. Ahora bien, este estilo favorece a Bale y Vini sobre todo, cuando se nos encierren atrás, que será el 90% de los partidos (ojalá me equivoque) pues viviremos de alguna combinación Hazard - Benzema, balón parado y poco más.
> ...


----------



## josemanuelb (15 Ago 2021)

Lo que es una burrada es lo de Haaland, se le caen los goles, en velocidad, de cabeza, rematando. Menudo puto animal. Mbappe una buena temporada podría marcar 30, pero este morlaco puede irse a 50. Marketing al margen (que en eso Mbappe sí dejaría más pasta), deportivamente debería ser el fichaje de cualquier equipo top. Puede irse durante años a 40-50 chicharros por temporada si está bien acompañado.


----------



## kicorv (15 Ago 2021)

Soy del Madrid y hoy no lo he visto. Y pienso seguir sin hacerlo este año. Entre que se van siempre el doble de los que vienen, y de estos la mitad vuelven de una cesión cual devolución Amazon, lo va a ver si PM. Para qué? Para ver a Alaba? O al vejestorio híper visto de Marcelo, Kroos, Modric etc? A mediocres como Is o o Asensio? Para ver a un entrenador que encima estuvo hace nada?

Yo no sé vosotros. Pero no me ilusiona una mierda ver al madrid. Florentino tenía razón: prefiero ver una serie. Pero eso no es culpa de la champions ni de la UEFA: es culpa suya por enfocarlo sólo en rentabilidad y en el puto estadio.

Me parece lamentable que el madrid tenga los huevos otra vez de no fichar y seguir vendiendo. Para que vea algún partido suyo este año, ya pueden traer a 3 Mbappés mínimo. Si no…paso.


----------



## Bifaz23 (15 Ago 2021)

Previamente a analizar el partido del Madrid, dire que el Alaves es un equipo que las va a pasar putas este año. Ni defienden ni atacan bien.

Ahora vamos con los nuestros:

Courtois: sigue emanando un haz de seguridad 

Nacho: de menos a más. Está a un gran nivel físico. Gol el suyo de típico 9 escurridizo. 

Militao: le costó hacerse al partido. Superado por Joselu en muchas partes del encuentro. Un error suyo provocó el penalti al Alaves.

Alaba: no había duda con el. Hemos fichado a un negro, que además de tener físico, posee IQ. Actitud de líder. Puso una gran asistencia a Vini.

Lucas: ni fu ni fa. Aunque en la segunda parte creo mucho peligro a la hora de atacar en sus incursiones por la banda derecha. No me vale como lateral derecho.

Casemiro: con balón mal, todo lo demás bien… todo lo bien que Casemiro puede etsar en la primera jornada de Liga. 

Modric: no es humano. Llevo en todo momento el ritmo del equipo, participando, además, en todas ls jugadas trascendentales. En mi opinión, supero a Zidane hace ya algún tiempo. Leyenda viva.

Valverde: falto de confianza. Debería de pedir más el balón. Se le vio poco casi toda la primera parte. Hay que comenzar a pedirle mucho más de esas carreras cuál gacela.

Bale: Sin chispa, pero participativo y con ganas. De momento, me sirve.

Hazard: Se ha transformado en Isco. Lento y ralentiza el juego.

Benzema: otro partido para enmarcar. Sigo sin entender como puede tener detractores. En fin…

Vini y Rodrygo: media hora jugaron. Media hora en la que estuvieron en toda su salsa dado que el Alaves estaba ofreciendo ya muchos espacios atrás; contexto ideal para los brasucas. 

Ancelotti: leyó muy bien el partido.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (15 Ago 2021)

a mi el madrid me gustó. Esperanzador lo de hazard. Sigo viendo que a este equipo le hace falta renovarse en el centro del campo. Goretzka sería un fichaje cojonudo.

Joder, si hasta al cara polla galés se le veía con ganas....


----------



## Woden (15 Ago 2021)

Siempre creí.


----------



## Roedr (15 Ago 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Siempre creí.



Calma... hay que ver si Pintus logra el milagro de que nos desplomemos un mes después de lo usual con Carletto, y de ver si somos capaces de ganar a rivales de nuestro nivel. Vamos, queda por ver todo.


----------



## DRIDMA (15 Ago 2021)




----------



## Woden (15 Ago 2021)

Lo de siempre creí es irónico. Efectivamente veremos cómo vamos de gasolina en primavera.


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Ago 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> Mucho mejor la segunda parte... Por lo general, las sensaciones son buenas. Tenemos un lateral izquierdo que da buenos pases desde la banda. Hace mucho tiempo que no ocurría en el Madrid... Creo que para ganar la Liga hay equipo competitivo, no lo tengo tan claro con la Champions... El equipo va a flojear en defensa si los centrales acaban siendo Militao y Nacho. Creo que Alaba le da mil cueltas a Mendy como lateral, pero al final tendrá que ser central...



Yo creo que Alaba, en general, le da mil vueltas al que sea, donde sea.


----------



## Woden (15 Ago 2021)

En cualquier caso teniendo a Ijco, Marcelo, Cebollas, Mariano, Jovic y Váter en la plantilla no estoy muy confiante.
Por no hablar de Ausencia y Watermelonius, demasiado tiempo se les ha dado, o cambian o a la puta calle.


----------



## Harkkonen (15 Ago 2021)

Courtois

Alaba-Militao-Mendy

Casemiro-Valverde-Modric/Kroos

Benzema

Eso mas Mbappe y un lateral derecho de los que tenemos que cumpla, mas el tercer delantero que tb lo haga, Bale/Hazard significa ganar Liga y Champions con Ancelotti...


Creo que esta temporada vamos a disfrutar, los equipos de Ancelotti hacen muy buen fútbol, vertical, de ataque


----------



## loquehayqueoir (15 Ago 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Yo creo que Alaba, en general, le da mil vueltas al que sea, donde sea.



Alaba es un jugador top, pero top. 

El año pasado nos faltó un gol para ganar la liga y en Champions peleamos como leones hasta que ZZ nos hizo el harakiri en Stamford Bridge jugando con dos lesionados y Vinicius de lateral.

A pesar de perder a Varane (Ramos el año pasado no aportó nada), con Alaba, un poquito de Bale, un paso adelante de los jóvenes, y mejor gestión de las lesiones y las rotaciones, nos da de sobra para mejorar el año pasado.


----------



## Sanctis (15 Ago 2021)

Woden dijo:


> En cualquier caso teniendo a Ijco, Marcelo, Cebollas, Mariano, Jovic y Váter en la plantilla no estoy muy confiante.
> Por no hablar de Ausencia y Watermelonius, demasiado tiempo se les ha dado, o cambian o a la puta calle.



Y Nacha.

Y no te digo Trygo por no llamarte Rodrygo.

Y el fat belga.

Y Malejo.

Y el golfista...


----------



## euromelon (15 Ago 2021)

El asco









Odegaard con sus líos y mientras Arribas haciendo estas cosas para Raúl


El canterano firmó un partido brillante con el Castilla de Raúl e incluso anotó un gol de libre directo. Su actitud contrasta con la del noruego.



www.google.com


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (15 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> El asco
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acoso y derribo.

Si el asunto es que lo quieren vender desde el año pasado pero, pero, pero quieren hacer creer a todo el mundo:
a) el chaval no se quiere quedar
b) no es jugador para el Real Madrid 
c) es flojo no quiere pelear el puesto 
d) rodillas y tobillos frágiles ( esta es la última que me han contado)

De este modo tienen la excusa perfecta (hasta cuatro te dan a elegir) para que nadie se rebele cuando lo acabe petando como Llorente en el Atlético o Achraf en el.Inter y en breve en el PSG.


----------



## Sanctis (15 Ago 2021)

Estoy pensando cuál de los dos grandes tiene peor equipo.

Lo veo empatadisimo.

Ambos tienen grandes porteros. 

La defensa, la veo a la par de mierdosa.

El medio del campo es que es una mierda en ambos casos. Cada uno de los equipos tiene a un tío en condiciones. Jong y Casemiro. Lo demás viejos o mierdas.

Arriba más de lo mismo. Creo que Benzema y Depay son lo más potable y presentable. Bale y Dembélé, talentos atrofiados por diversos motivos. En la ecuación me sale Fati dándole un pequeño plus a los blaugrana.

Que nadie crea que lo del Atlético la pasada temporada fue una ilusión. Me parece el mejor equipo y el más compensado y currado.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (15 Ago 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Alaba es un jugador top, pero top.
> 
> El año pasado nos faltó un gol para ganar la liga y en Champions peleamos como leones hasta que ZZ nos hizo el harakiri en Stamford Bridge jugando con dos lesionados y Vinicius de lateral.
> 
> A pesar de perder a Varane (Ramos el año pasado no aportó nada), con Alaba, un poquito de Bale, un paso adelante de los jóvenes, y mejor gestión de las lesiones y las rotaciones, nos da de sobra para mejorar el año pasado.



Para la Liga nos da, nos da de sobra de hecho. Un poco de atención a no dejarse llevar, controlar los.esfuerzos y las rotaciones, que Panzard y Bale se impliquen y hay equipo para la Liga.

¡¡ Y tenemos a Pintus joder!!

Pd.- Rodrygo debe jugar, y por la.izquierda por.favor. El chico tiene gol.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (15 Ago 2021)

Ojito que pogba vendrá gratis el año que viene junto a mbape.

Y los 75 de haland.

Se viene equipazo.

Lo de pogba ha salido en el daily mail


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ago 2021)

Una cosa que no entiendo es cómo Barcelona y Madrid están pasándolo putas por la crisis y el atletico se la trae flojo todo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (15 Ago 2021)

Y si viene tb gorezka tendríamos el mejor equipo de Europa otra vez


----------



## Harkkonen (15 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Estoy pensando cuál de los dos grandes tiene peor equipo.
> 
> Lo veo empatadisimo.
> 
> ...



No tienes ni puta idea de fútbol


----------



## Sanctis (15 Ago 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea de fútbol



Claro.

No me he dado cuenta que son las mejores escuadras habidas y por haber.

Es más, seguramente la final Champions sea entre ellos, tras los blancos noquear al City mediante decisivo gol de Lucas, y los blaugrana hacer lo propio ante el Bayern, con Agüero goleando en Munich. A qué si?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (15 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Estoy pensando cuál de los dos grandes tiene peor equipo.
> 
> Lo veo empatadisimo.
> 
> ...




el madrid tiene bastante mejor defensa que el farsa

el centro de campo es ligeramente superior el del madrid a pesar de que modric y kross están de salida 

si hazard es el de ayer no hay color. La delantera del madrid es mejor.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (15 Ago 2021)

Apunta el Daily Star que Pogba ha decidido llegar gratis el verano que viene al Real Madrid


Según el Daily Star, el centrocampista francés tiene la intención de acabar el año de contrato que le resta con el Manchester United y llegar libre el verano que viene al Real Madr




www.marca.com





creo que flo se la va a sacar el año que viene. Estadio nuevo y equipazo.


----------



## Harkkonen (15 Ago 2021)

Courtois-Lunin

Carvajal-Lucas

Militao-Nacho
Alaba-Gila

Mendy-MiguelG

Casemiro-Blanco
Modric-Arribas
Kroos-Valverde

Bale-Vinicius
Benzema-Rodrygo
Mbappe-Hazard


El resto deberían de ir todos fuera y si no quieren hacerlo grada...

Pd - Odegaard es una pena pero no tiene personalidad para pelear por un puesto en el Madrid, es el típico jugador de mentira para ir a no ganar nada al Arsenal


----------



## Harkkonen (15 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Claro.
> 
> No me he dado cuenta que son las mejores escuadras habidas y por haber.
> 
> Es más, seguramente la final Champions sea entre ellos, tras los blancos noquear al City mediante decisivo gol de Lucas, y los blaugrana hacer lo propio ante el Bayern, con Agüero goleando en Munich. A qué si?



Alaba, Militao y Mendy son top 5 en sus posiciones.

Igual que Casemiro, Kroos, Modric, Valverde y Benzema

Mbappe es Top 1 en la suya y Hazard y Bale a poco que aporten y mejoren se mean en toda la plantilla del Pateti...

Tranquilo!


----------



## Sanctis (15 Ago 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Alaba, Militao y Mendy son top 5 en sus posiciones.
> 
> Igual que Casemiro, Kroos, Modric, Valverde y Benzema
> 
> ...



Mbappe no juega en el Real Madrid. Es que no vives la realidad. 

Militao top 5 dice... :lol:

Hazard y Bale son ex futbolistas.

Valverde es un mojón. Modric viejo. 

En fin.


----------



## Hannibal (15 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Ojito que pogba vendrá gratis el año que viene junto a mbape.
> 
> Y los 75 de haland.
> 
> ...



Hace muchos años salió un periódico friki con noticias sobre ovnis y cosas paranormales, no sé si lo recordáis.

Pues esa mierda de panfletucho cómico que duró 2 días, tenía más credibilidad que el Daily Mail.


----------



## Roedr (15 Ago 2021)

Pogba irá donde le dan más pasta. Ese ha sido el hilo motor de toda su carrera, y ahora que es más viejo no veo por qué vaya a cambiar.
La carrera deportiva de Pogba se ha ido al garete largándose al MU por posta, y desde luego no se merece otra cosa.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (15 Ago 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Hace muchos años salió un periódico friki con noticias sobre ovnis y cosas paranormales, no sé si lo recordáis.
> 
> Pues esa mierda de panfletucho cómico que duró 2 días, tenía más credibilidad que el Daily Mail.




No es el daily msil, es el daily Star


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (15 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Una cosa que no entiendo es cómo Barcelona y Madrid están pasándolo putas por la crisis y el atletico se la trae flojo todo.



Porque le están enchufado pasta a espuertas

El Atlético de Madrid anuncia una ampliación de capital de 182 millones para paliar los efectos del Covid-19

Y les han regalado un estadio nuevecito...

Pd.- siento lo de su perro camarada


----------



## euromelon (15 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Ojito que pogba vendrá gratis el año que viene junto a mbape.
> 
> Y los 75 de haland.
> 
> ...



Pues a este paso podremos hacer un 11 titular solo de negros


----------



## Hannibal (15 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> No es el daily msil, es el daily Star



¿Qué diferencia hay? Hasta los supuestos periódicos serios te contaban chorradas absolutas en las páginas de deportes. 
Hace años que leí aquella prensa y me decía que al menos en eso nosotros éramos mejores. Hoy ya se que ni eso, pero vaya, que la credibilidad de la prensa pirata sigue siendo cero.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Porque le están enchufado pasta a espuertas
> 
> El Atlético de Madrid anuncia una ampliación de capital de 182 millones para paliar los efectos del Covid-19
> 
> ...




Gracias por los ánimos camarada.


----------



## Fiodor (15 Ago 2021)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Nacho: de menos a más. Está a un gran nivel físico. Gol el suyo de típico 9 escurridizo.
> 
> Militao: le costó hacerse al partido. Superado por Joselu en muchas partes del encuentro. Un error suyo provocó el penalti al Alaves.
> 
> ...



Nacho y Militao pueden ser el problema esta temporada. Aunque Nacho está a su mejor nivel, se nota que lo pasa fatal cuando le toca un delantero alto. Además, cometió el mismo error que el año pasado nos costó un gol contra el Atleti. Salió al centro del campo para tapar una contra del Alavés y ni robó el balón ni hizo falta, así que el ataque del Alavés encontró una autopista vacía y no metió gol en esa jugada de milagro. Por otro lado, Militao es malo sacando el balón jugado y no da seguridad, sobre todo, en los balones altos. Ahí va a tener que trabajar mucho Ancelotti. Librarnos de los dos centrales titulares de golpe ha sido una decisión muy arriesgada.

Modric acaba pagando al final de temporada estos esfuerzos. El año pasado se notó contra el Chelsea que a muchos jugadores les faltaba gasolina, entre ellos Modric. O dosifica esfuerzos desde el principio de temporada, o puede sufrir un bache al final, como el año pasado.

En el caso de Valverde, tiene mucho potencial, sobre todo en los partidos abiertos. Ayer su mejor momento fue cuando el Alavés iba perdiendo y salió a la desesperada al ataque. Lo malo es que el Madrid se encuentra pocos partidos así, con el rival dejando espacios. Creo que Valverde tiene que ser la alternativa a Kroos y Modric durante toda la temporada y evitar que estos dos jugadores se carguen de minutos.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (15 Ago 2021)

Segundo partido que pierde el Manchester City esta temporada


----------



## Edu.R (15 Ago 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Segundo partido que pierde el Manchester City esta temporada



Los 115 millones de € por Grealish de momento no se están notando.


----------



## euromelon (15 Ago 2021)

Sigue la puta campaña pro arribas









Es evidente que este chico es distinto: jugadón de impresión de Arribas en Riazor


El canteraro blanco volvió a demostrar ante el Deportivo que le sobre desparpajo a la hora de encarar rivales. Lástima que el tiro final fue defectuoso.



as.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Los 115 millones de € por Grealish de momento no se están notando.



Ahora a gastarse 200 millóns en kane


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (15 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Pogba irá donde le dan más pasta. Ese ha sido el hilo motor de toda su carrera, y ahora que es más viejo no veo por qué vaya a cambiar.
> La carrera deportiva de Pogba se ha ido al garete largándose al MU por posta, y desde luego no se merece otra cosa.



Ni que se hubiera ido a jugar a Qatar y la Juve o el ManU no fueran aspirantes a ganarlo todo.

Y claro que se ira a trabajar donde le den mas pasta; como cualquier persona. Los millones que dejara de ingresar, cuando se retire con mas de media vida por delante, se los ibas a dar tu?

Ultimamamente hay muchos aficionados que estan convencidisimos de que los jugadores tendrian que desear jugar gratis en sus equipos...


----------



## Roedr (15 Ago 2021)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Ni que se hubiera ido a jugar a Qatar y la Juve o el ManU no fueran aspirantes a ganarlo todo.
> 
> Y claro que se ira a trabajar donde le den mas pasta; como cualquier persona. Los millones que dejara de ingresar, cuando se retire con mas de media vida por delante, se los ibas a dar tu?
> 
> Ultimamamente hay muchos aficionados que estan convencidisimos de que los jugadores tendrian que desear jugar gratis en sus equipos...



Menudas gansadas has soltado. Los jugadores se mueven por pasta hasta un punto, pasado tienen otras motivaciones si son genuinamente buenos. Para algunos el dinero lo es todo, arruinando de paso su carrera deportiva, y otros buscan un balance donde el dinero no lo es todo. 

Y sí, largarse al MU hace 4 años, era como irse a Qatar, una mierda de equipo en un club tan decadente que tiene hasta goteras en su estadio.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (15 Ago 2021)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> ultimamamente hay muchos aficionados que estan convencidisimos de que los jugadores tendrian que desear jugar gratis en sus equipos...



Los futbolistas profesionales son asalariados. Y como todo asalariado, los hay con más apego a la empresa que otros, los hay que prefieren perder dinero y trabajar en una empresa menor pero más tranquila, los hay que cambian de empresa cada vez que alguien les paga más, los hay que quieren currar en su ciudad de toda la vida... Y así hay infinitas variaciones.

Que Pogba es un pesetero? Pues fale, yo tengo un amigo que curra en Telefónica que es igual de pesetero y no le he retirado la palabra.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Ago 2021)

Luca Zidane roja directa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ago 2021)

Haber que Pogba se fue al Manchester united, que a pesar de sus últimos años está considerado el club más importante del país por encima del Liverpool, que no se fue al rayo a jugar.

Te puede salir bien o mal, se fue a uno de los grandes de Europa cobrando mucho, es un equipo además con mucha repercusión mediática por lo que eso también interesa a un futbolista para acceder a otros contratos publicitarios.

Pogba acabará en el real Madrid es de cajon, es un gran jugador y el Madrid necesita algo en el centro del campo que solo puede ofrecer el por talento, otra cosa es que sea irregular.

La gente que se mueve por dinero de ficha se marcha al Manchester City, Chelsea o psg.

Los que buscan equilibrio a Manchester united, Liverpool.

Los que quieren ganarlo todo a Barcelona, Bayern, y sobre todo a real Madrid.


----------



## euromelon (15 Ago 2021)

El mantero pogba se va a ir al psg


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (16 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Menudas gansadas has soltado. Los jugadores se mueven por pasta hasta un punto, pasado tienen otras motivaciones si son genuinamente buenos. Para algunos el dinero lo es todo, arruinando de paso su carrera deportiva, y otros buscan un balance donde el dinero no lo es todo.
> 
> Y sí, largarse al MU hace 4 años, era como irse a Qatar, una mierda de equipo en un club tan decadente que tiene hasta goteras en su estadio.



Uy si, los mejores jugadores del momento estan pasando de los sueldazos de los jeques y haciendo cola para fichar por el Real Madrid.

En el Chiringuito ya han dicho que Mbappe cobrara menos que en el PSG, todo sea por enfundarse la camiseta de Juanito.


----------



## Harkkonen (16 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Mbappe no juega en el Real Madrid. Es que no vives la realidad.
> 
> Militao top 5 dice...
> 
> ...



Si, Militao top 5, a campo abierto Top 3

El resto de tonterías que dices ya no merecen ni comentario

Tranquilos


----------



## Harkkonen (16 Ago 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> Nacho y Militao pueden ser el problema esta temporada. Aunque Nacho está a su mejor nivel, se nota que lo pasa fatal cuando le toca un delantero alto. Además, cometió el mismo error que el año pasado nos costó un gol contra el Atleti. Salió al centro del campo para tapar una contra del Alavés y ni robó el balón ni hizo falta, así que el ataque del Alavés encontró una autopista vacía y no metió gol en esa jugada de milagro. Por otro lado, Militao es malo sacando el balón jugado y no da seguridad, sobre todo, en los balones altos. Ahí va a tener que trabajar mucho Ancelotti. Librarnos de los dos centrales titulares de golpe ha sido una decisión muy arriesgada.
> 
> Modric acaba pagando al final de temporada estos esfuerzos. El año pasado se notó contra el Chelsea que a muchos jugadores les faltaba gasolina, entre ellos Modric. O dosifica esfuerzos desde el principio de temporada, o puede sufrir un bache al final, como el año pasado.
> 
> En el caso de Valverde, tiene mucho potencial, sobre todo en los partidos abiertos. Ayer su mejor momento fue cuando el Alavés iba perdiendo y salió a la desesperada al ataque. Lo malo es que el Madrid se encuentra pocos partidos así, con el rival dejando espacios. Creo que Valverde tiene que ser la alternativa a Kroos y Modric durante toda la temporada y evitar que estos dos jugadores se carguen de minutos.



Varane quiso irse

Ramos sobraba

Con Alaba-Militao-Nacho-Mendy tenemos la posición de central más que cubierta

Todos ellos rápidos, explosivos, buenos en el 1*1 para poder tirar la defensa arriba. 

En el centro del campo si me falta una pieza más viendo que Odegaard no tiene mentalidad para el Real Madrid

Valverde debe de dar un paso adelante, a Ancelotti le encanta por su dinamismo

Arriba,

Hazard-Bale-Vinicius-Rodrygo van a mejorar mucho, Ancelotti ataca mejor que Zidane

Si viene Mbappe tenemos la mejor plantilla de Europa


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Ago 2021)

El ático de Luis Rubiales en Ferraz: del embargo al lujo en cinco años


El presidente de la Federación Española de Fútbol, que ha adquirido recientemente una icónica propiedad en el centro de Madrid, se beneficia de un jugoso convenio sin precedentes y le cuesta a la institución más del triple que Ángel María Villar




www.elconfidencial.com





Más caro que Villar, eso es prosperar...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ago 2021)

Ya viene, ya llega, el gran mamadou se acerca.

El día M: El día mamadou.


----------



## Woden (16 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> El asco
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los odios de los perrolistos son inexplicables u obedecen a intereses ocultos que se nos escapan. Leña al noruego desde el minuto uno, en cambio, a paquetes como Isco o Marcelo o Ausencio todo son loas. Y a Kentuckyfriedchickius que no ha hecho una mierda en no sé cuántos años no le han dado ni un uno por ciento de las hostias que a Odegaard. Por qué? Por qué? Por qué?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ago 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Los odios de los perrolistos son inexplicables u obedecen a intereses ocultos que se nos escapan. Leña al noruego desde el minuto uno, en cambio, a paquetes como Isco o Marcelo o Ausencio todo son loas. Y a Kentuckyfriedchickius que no ha hecho una mierda en no sé cuántos años no le han dado ni un uno por ciento de las hostias que a Odegaard. Por qué? Por qué? Por qué?




Se explica porque todo son intereses.

¿Recordamos como bale paso de indispensable a irresponsable en el Madrid?.

Esta claro que el Madrid quería librarse de la ficha de bale viendo la que se nos venía encima.

"Ejjjke bale juega al golf", claro es un delito jugar al golf, mucho mejor usar el tiempo libre en emborracharse y llamar a putas como hacía media plantilla del Madrid por entonces.


"Ejjjke bale no rinde", tiene el mejor ratio después de cristiano respecto a goles y asistencias.


"Ejjjke es mu malo".

Sus goles en la final de la copa del rey y la final de la Champions están considerados los mejores de sus respectivas competiciones.


"Ejjjke no es profesional"

Claro que sí, como muestra los grandes profesionales de Isco o Marcelo, que con dos cojones se presentan gordos a jugar,.cosa que en bale no hemos visto en la vida.


No hombre, ande vamos a parar, mejor ceder a bale y poner en su puesto al crack mundial Lucas váter, con más "velocidad", más "regate" y más "disparo" que bale.

Vamos que el inglés es un desgraciado que no ha caído en gracia porque es más seco que su puta madre y se querían librar de su ficha.

La persecución con odegaard es un juego de niños con la que sufrió bale.



Así es como funciona la prensa.


----------



## euromelon (16 Ago 2021)

Por cierto a odegaard lo revendera el arsenal por 80/90 millones en un año o dos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ago 2021)

Se confirma el fichaje de mbappe, primeras imágenes de su presentación con el Madrid.


----------



## Woden (16 Ago 2021)

Mbappé es un híbrido entre moro y negro, la perfecta definición del moronegro. A mí me da cosa fichar marrónidos pudiendo fichar Haalands. Pero a Floper parecen gustarle los nigros y los morlocks. Ahora que los talibán han vuelto al poder en Afganistán, no me extrañaría que fichara a un afgano para vender camisetas en ese país de mierda.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (16 Ago 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Mbappé es un híbrido entre moro y negro, la perfecta definición del moronegro. A mí me da cosa fichar marrónidos pudiendo fichar Haalands. Pero a Floper parecen gustarle los nigros y los morlocks. Ahora que los talibán han vuelto al poder en Afganistán, no me extrañaría que fichara a un afgano para vender camisetas en ese país de mierda.




haland viene el año que viene por 75 millones


----------



## Woden (16 Ago 2021)

Que Dyeus Pater te oiga.


----------



## seven up (16 Ago 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Mbappé es un híbrido entre moro y negro, la perfecta definición del moronegro. A mí me da cosa fichar marrónidos pudiendo fichar Haalands. Pero a Floper parecen gustarle los nigros y los morlocks. Ahora que los talibán han vuelto al poder en Afganistán, no me extrañaría que fichara a un afgano para vender camisetas en ese país de mierda.



Al Tito todo lo que venga de la mano de Raiola le da bastante repelús, esa es la razón por la que ZZ se quedó sin Pogda a pesar de las presiones del técnico. Con Haaland me imagino que más de lo mismo, sabe que es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana, sobre todo un pozo de inestabilidad para toda la plantilla con sus runrún constantes.


----------



## seven up (16 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> haland viene el año que viene por 75 millones



¿Y eso no le llama la atención después de solo año y medio en el Borussia, su juventud y de las buenas temporadas que atesora?. Con Raiola, o va a tener una superficha al estilo Mbappé/Messi o una cláusula de salida a precio de risa para que cada temporada salga al mercado buscando el mejor postor. En el fútbol no suele haber duros a cuatro pesetas, normalmente es al revés, pagando los duros a diez pesetas y de muy de cuando en cuando te toca la lotería pillando un Casemiro o Varane a precio de regalo.


----------



## euromelon (16 Ago 2021)

seven up dijo:


> ¿Y eso no le llama la atención después de solo año y medio en el Borussia, su juventud y de las buenas temporadas que atesora?. Con Raiola, o va a tener una superficha al estilo Mbappé/Messi o una cláusula de salida a precio de risa para que cada temporada salga al mercado buscando el mejor postor. En el fútbol no suele haber duros a cuatro pesetas, normalmente es al revés, pagando los duros a diez pesetas y de muy de cuando en cuando te toca la lotería pillando un Casemiro o Varane a precio de regalo.



Casemiro fichaje de don José Mourinho que no se olvide


----------



## vurvujo (16 Ago 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Mbappé es un híbrido entre moro y negro, la perfecta definición del moronegro. A mí me da cosa fichar marrónidos pudiendo fichar Haalands. Pero a Floper parecen gustarle los nigros y los morlocks. Ahora que los talibán han vuelto al poder en Afganistán, no me extrañaría que fichara a un afgano para vender camisetas en ese país de mierda.



Pudiendo pudiendo... no exactamente; que por alguna extraña razón no está en el mercado este año.


----------



## vurvujo (16 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> haland viene el año que viene por 75 millones



De 75 nada, ya que se eso dice el contrato de salida, pero va a haber una puja gigante por el noruego.
Es como el calvo ese que tiene un canal del 8arsa que hace 2 meses decía "Haland por 75, vendemos a Coutiño por tanto, a Pjanic por esto otro... y ya tenemos equipo para luchar por todo".
Halland no va a costar 75 millones y mucho menos los demás equipos se van a quedar pasivos viendo, cuando pueden ofrecer más.


----------



## vurvujo (16 Ago 2021)

Renuevan a Courtois hasta 2026, creo que estaba hasta el 2023 y se le extendió hasta 2026.





Terminaría contrato con 34 años.
No me gusta esos contratos con tíos mayores a 30 años, se puede relajar un poco por ser portero, pero cuidado.

La renovación que no me explico es la de Carvajal.


----------



## Sanctis (16 Ago 2021)

Ninguno se pregunta por qué el Real Madrid ha hecho tan poco por conseguir a Hakimi?


----------



## seven up (16 Ago 2021)

vurvujo dijo:


> Renuevan a Courtois hasta 2026, creo que estaba hasta el 2023 y se le extendió hasta 2026.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El Tito se ve que no escarmienta, 5 años por un jugador de 29 años es una barbaridad, luego nos tenemos que comer un par de temporadas de jubilación como con el Topor. Lo lógico serían 3 temporadas y luego renovación año a año según objetivos.


----------



## Sanctis (16 Ago 2021)

seven up dijo:


> ¿Y eso no le llama la atención después de solo año y medio en el Borussia, su juventud y de las buenas temporadas que atesora?. Con Raiola, o va a tener una superficha al estilo Mbappé/Messi o una cláusula de salida a precio de risa para que cada temporada salga al mercado buscando el mejor postor. En el fútbol no suele haber duros a cuatro pesetas, normalmente es al revés, pagando los duros a diez pesetas y de muy de cuando en cuando te toca la lotería pillando un Casemiro o Varane a precio de regalo.



Raiola debería estar boicoteado en todos los clubes mundiales.

Jugador representado por Raiola: no lo fichamos.

Un puto acuerdo global a nivel planetario en dónde no se contrata a ningún jugador representado por él.

Sé que es una idea que nunca sucederá, y así va el fútbol.

Mira que tolero y acepto a Mendes, que ya es mucho, pero es que lo de Raiola sobrepasa el límite y es alguien que pone en riesgo realmente el futuro del fútbol y su salud.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ago 2021)

Si queréis ser tan triunfadores como los futbolistas os traiga la solución a vuestros problemas:






¿Quieres follar y ser un triunfador?, Te enseño como con mi técnica infalible. Garantía de 4 mujeres al mes.


Hola me llamo obiwanchernobil y tras recibir muchos mensajes privados he decidido publicar esta sencilla guía para que folleis con una media de 4 mujeres mensuales sin necesidad de hacer grandes esfuerzos, denigrarte como hombre ni usar prostitutas. PARA QUIEN NO VA DIRIGIDA ESTA GUIA...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## vurvujo (16 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Ninguno se pregunta por qué el Real Madrid ha hecho tan poco por conseguir a Hakimi?



¿Conseguir a Hakimi?. ¿A qué te refieres?.

En su momento quiso un poco más de pasta en el Inter y se vendió a un buen precio.


----------



## HDR (16 Ago 2021)

*1350 millones* de deuda, los farsantes estos... Sus muertos... Y habrá más. Encima están hablando de fichajes para el siguiente verano. Me parece que en cierta forma cuentan con la posibilidad de que, llegado el momento, el Estado socialdemócrata y de actual gobierno pro separatista acuda con el dinero ese "que no es de nadie" a rescatarlos si se hunden.

No sé qué hace esta gente todavía en la Liga. A los equipos que cometen estos desparrames fiscales siempre se les desciende.


----------



## euromelon (16 Ago 2021)

vurvujo dijo:


> De 75 nada, ya que se eso dice el contrato de salida, pero va a haber una puja gigante por el noruego.
> Es como el calvo ese que tiene un canal del 8arsa que hace 2 meses decía "Haland por 75, vendemos a Coutiño por tanto, a Pjanic por esto otro... y ya tenemos equipo para luchar por todo".
> Halland no va a costar 75 millones y mucho menos los demás equipos se van a quedar pasivos viendo, cuando pueden ofrecer más.



Si el contrato dice 75 75 serán para el Borussia. Luego está la parte del pizzero otros 15 en total 90


----------



## vurvujo (16 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Si el contrato dice 75 75 serán para el Borussia. Luego está la parte del pizzero otros 15 en total 90



A lo que me refiero es que los ese tío va a pedir 20 millones más por año, porque "solo" se tiene que pagar 75; ese tío va a salir casi en 200 pero prorateado a 5 o 6 años; 75 pagados al Borussia y el resto como sobresueldo anual y lo del agente.


----------



## euromelon (16 Ago 2021)

vurvujo dijo:


> A lo que me refiero es que los ese tío va a pedir 20 millones más por año, porque "solo" se tiene que pagar 75; ese tío va a salir casi en 200 pero prorateado a 5 o 6 años; 75 pagados al Borussia y el resto como sobresueldo anual y lo del agente.



Su sueldo serán como 24 netos pero al Madrid no viene si se va odegaard


----------



## JimTonic (17 Ago 2021)

dicen que Donatello ya ha fichado por el MAdrid, 120 + variables


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (17 Ago 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> dicen que Donatello ya ha fichado por el MAdrid, 120 + variables



Da para paja.

Pd.- Aunque porno hardcore para mi gusto sería Haaland ( no homo) o flipar que para la temporada 22-23 jugaran los.dos en el Real Madrid. Sueños húmedos


----------



## pepitoburbujas (17 Ago 2021)

Evidentemente hay muchos detalles que no conocemos.

Porque desde fuera está claro que hay que ir a por Halaand ahora y luego que venga sin pagar nada al psg Mbappe, que total es esperar 4 meses hasta enero. Mejor darle pasta a los alemanes que a los otros, además.


----------



## Roedr (17 Ago 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> dicen que Donatello ya ha fichado por el MAdrid, 120 + variables



Where?


----------



## seven up (17 Ago 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Evidentemente hay muchos detalles que no conocemos.
> 
> Porque desde fuera está claro que hay que ir a por Halaand ahora y luego que venga sin pagar nada al psg Mbappe, que total es esperar 4 meses hasta enero. Mejor darle pasta a los alemanes que a los otros, además.



Muchos detalles que no conocemos y uno muy importante que si conocemos, la pasta. Las cuentas son claras, independientemente de que Haaland y Mbappé vinieran gratis (que no creo, siempre habrá primas y primos aparte), su ficha no sería precisamente gratis. No creo que Raiola se baje de los 20 millones netos por temporada y el papá de Mbappé se baje de los 35 netos por temporada que les ha ofrecido el PSG. Con esas fichas y con sus impuestos correspondientes supone una subida del 25% en la masa salarial total del club. Todo ello en una temporada con solo el 40% de aforo (de momento, ya veremos en octubre) y con un estadio que pagar.


----------



## Andr3ws (17 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> haland viene el año que viene por 75 millones



El último partido de Halaand es acojonante. La capacidad de ataque de ese tipo es de otro planeta. Velocidad, explosividad, definición... lo tiene todo. Sería el Killer que el Madridismo añora desde hace decadas casi.

Que pesadilla para las defensas.


----------



## seven up (17 Ago 2021)

Cristiano Ronaldo: la puerta del Real Madrid está cerrada
*La puerta del Real Madrid está cerrada para Cristiano Ronaldo*
*El Real Madrid tiene claro que Cristiano Ronaldo no regresará al club blanco. El futbolista estaría encantado de volver, pero no es una opción ya que se considera que es una etapa cerrada. Florentino Pérez ya aseguró que no regresaría
El Real Madrid sí quiere que vuelva Cristiano… como embajador
Ancelotti quiere que Cristiano Ronaldo vuelva al Real Madrid*
Cristiano Ronaldo quiere, pero el Real Madrid no. El club blanco no se plantea el regreso del portugués, que salió en el verano de 2018 rumbo a la Juventus a cambio de 100 millones de euros. A pesar de los últimos intentos del entorno del luso por sacarle de Turín, la realidad es que su regreso a la capital de España no se contempla por Valdebebas. Todo es más un deseo de su agente y del propio futbolista que una intención real de la entidad madridista.

El Real Madrid está centrado en el fichaje de Kylian Mbappé. Este es el único objetivo del club blanco en este mercado de verano. Con medio mes por delante para hacer incorporaciones, la entidad presidida por Florentino Pérez trabaja en conseguir que el PSG ceda y acepte sentarse a negociar por el delantero galo, teniendo en cuenta que con el jugador ya está todo encarrilado. De hecho, tal y como contó OKDIARIO, el club prepara una oferta que rondará los 150 millones de euros por el galo.

Por lo tanto, el Real Madrid tiene claro que Cristiano Ronaldo no volverá a jugar de blanco. El propio Florentino Pérez lo confirmó en El Chiringuito durante la presentación de la Superliga. “Cristiano no volverá al Madrid, ya no tiene sentido, le quiero mucho y nos ha dado mucho, pero ya no tiene sentido”, aseguró el máximo mandatario blanco. Ni siquiera la buena relación que tiene con Carlo Ancelotti le facilitaría su regreso. De hecho, las últimas informaciones sobre su posible vuelta proceden de este mismo programa, que asegura que el técnico italiano habría contactado con él para hacerle llegar su interés.

En el Real Madrid no están por la labor de hacerse con el fichaje de un futbolista de 36 años que cobra 31 millones de euros netos, un salario que en España supondría un gasto para la entidad madridista superior a los 60 kilos. Además, a Cristiano le queda un año de contrato en la Juventus, por lo que para hacerse con su fichaje tendría que sentarse a negociar con los italianos, con los que mantienen una excelente relación, pero supondría pagar una cantidad de dinero que no contemplan. Por estos motivos, la vuelta del luso al Santiago Bernabéu está totalmente descartada.

Sí como embajador

OKDIARIO ya contó que el Real Madrid sí contempla ofrecerle a Cristiano Ronaldo la opción de ser uno de los embajadores del club cuando decida retirarse. El jugador y la entidad madridista mantienen contacto y una relación que se ha fortalecido en los últimos tiempos, por lo que las puertas de la entidad siempre las tendrá abiertas, aunque no para vestirse de corto.

La directiva madridista estaría encantada de que Cristiano Ronaldo decida representar al Real Madrid por todo el mundo. “Tras Di Stéfano está él”, aseguran dentro de la entidad. De hecho, la cúpula madridista querría que su papel dentro del club tuviese un peso importante. El luso es uno de los mejores jugadores de la historia del fútbol y la posibilidad de que sea la imagen del 13 veces campeón de Europa se vería con muy buenos ojos.

La idea del club es que Cristiano tenga una gran exposición. Teniendo al mejor, lo ideal es lucirle. Sin ser presidente de honor, que es un papel que tiene Paco Gento, el hombre que más veces ha ganado la Copa de Europa, el plan es que asuma un protagonismo importante con todo lo relacionado con la imagen internacional del club. Algo parecido al rol que tuvo Zidane antes de dar el paso definitivo a los banquillos, cuando ejerció como embajador mundial con el regreso de Florentino Pérez a la presidencia en 2009.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (17 Ago 2021)

seven up dijo:


> Muchos detalles que no conocemos y uno muy importante que si conocemos, la pasta. Las cuentas son claras, independientemente de que Haaland y Mbappé vinieran gratis (que no creo, siempre habrá primas y primos aparte), su ficha no sería precisamente gratis. No creo que Raiola se baje de los 20 millones netos por temporada y el papá de Mbappé se baje de los 35 netos por temporada que les ha ofrecido el PSG. Con esas fichas y con sus impuestos correspondientes supone una subida del 25% en la masa salarial total del club. Todo ello en una temporada con solo el 40% de aforo (de momento, ya veremos en octubre) y con un estadio que pagar.




El estadio es una deuda a largo plazo, que no debiera de ser problema si es capaz de generar ingresos.
Cualquiera de los dos saldrá por un pico, eso está claro. Pero el año que viene nos libramos de unos cuantos salarios altos: Bale, Marcelo, Isco, no sé si Mariano...
Estos Halaand y Mbp son los cracks que atraen ingresos publicitarios, y son jugadores de futuro. Si es verdad que hay pasta, es a estos a donde hay que apostar. Mbappe igual vende más camisetas, pero a mi el noruego me parece la ostia. Unos partidos buenos los puede hacer cualquiera, pero es que este lleva ya muchos goles y muestra una superioridad física y una efectividad que asusta en un equipo no top. Y se le ve hambre de gloria. Quisiera que viniera, pero me temo que lo fichará algún equipo de la liga inglesa por un pastizal


----------



## DRIDMA (17 Ago 2021)




----------



## Gorrión (17 Ago 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> dicen que Donatello ya ha fichado por el MAdrid, 120 + variables



¿Quién lo dice?

Es muy buen jugador, pero los franceses y sus adaptaciones....



pepitoburbujas dijo:


> El estadio es una deuda a largo plazo, que no debiera de ser problema si es capaz de generar ingresos.
> Cualquiera de los dos saldrá por un pico, eso está claro. Pero el año que viene nos libramos de unos cuantos salarios altos: Bale, Marcelo, Isco, no sé si Mariano...
> Estos Halaand y Mbp son los cracks que atraen ingresos publicitarios, y son jugadores de futuro. Si es verdad que hay pasta, es a estos a donde hay que apostar. Mbappe igual vende más camisetas, pero a mi el noruego me parece la ostia. Unos partidos buenos los puede hacer cualquiera, pero es que este lleva ya muchos goles y muestra una superioridad física y una efectividad que asusta en un equipo no top. Y se le ve hambre de gloria. Quisiera que viniera, pero me temo que lo fichará algún equipo de la liga inglesa por un pastizal



Halaand es el bueno y todo lo que no sea ficharle es meter la pata hasta el fondo. Bappé es buen jugador pero no me gusta su actitud, no es serio y no lo veo con el hambre del rubio. Además es moreno, ya está bien de llenar al equipo de mierda.


----------



## Hannibal (17 Ago 2021)

Teniendo en cuenta la forma de juego y las estadísticas de cada uno, indudablemente el más conveniente para el Madrid es Haaland. El problema en este caso es el pizzero, con el que el Madrid ya tuvo problemas, aunque en abril salió a decir claramente que quería traernos a Haaland este verano.









Raiola, el agente que declaró la guerra al Real Madrid y ahora quiere vestir a Haaland de blanco


Erling Haaland se acerca al Real Madrid y Mino Raiola es quien maneja las negociaciones. Hace años hubiera sido imposible imaginarse esta estampa.




www-elespanol-com.cdn.ampproject.org





El problema es que Tito seguramente haya escarmentado y no quiera saber nada de este tipo de operaciones que cuestan una pasta y al año siguiente ya tienes al representante dando por culo en la prensa. Y con toda la razón del mundo. Que por cierto, este tipo también es representante de Pogba, que queda libre el año que viene, así que igual Tito accede a pagarle una morterada si se asegura al menos traer gratis al negro el año que viene, que una vez se vaya Isco y Casemiro, Modric y Kroos no estén para muchos trotes, habrá que reforzar esa posición.

Sobre la tortuga ninja, creo que no es el perfil más adecuado para el Madrid, no por falta de calidad sino porque tenemos una pila de jugadores similares que necesitan espacio y los rivales de la liga te impiden jugar así. Bale, Vini, Rodrygo, Hazard... Pero bueno, el Madrid necesita una operación de marketing cuanto antes. Yo estoy seguro de que uno de los dos viene ya, y Bape parece lo más probable, más que nada porque yo estoy convencido de que el cambio Gramos Bape estaba acordado con el jeque hace tiempo.


----------



## Gorrión (17 Ago 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta la forma de juego y las estadísticas de cada uno, indudablemente el más conveniente para el Madrid es Haaland. El problema en este caso es el pizzero, con el que el Madrid ya tuvo problemas, aunque en abril salió a decir claramente que quería traernos a Haaland este verano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si un jugador quiere ir a un equipo va, y ahí los representantes ni pinchan ni cortan porque se pueden despedir. Si el rubio no viene es porque a el o al Madrid no le interesa.

Pogba no por Dios, otro negro pasado de vueltas. Este además va de estrella y es un vago de cojones.

Yo quiero Modrics y Xabis Alonso, gente seria, culta y trabajadores. Los monos al zoo.


----------



## Hannibal (17 Ago 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Si un jugador quiere ir a un equipo va, y ahí los representantes ni pinchan ni cortan porque se pueden despedir. Si el rubio no viene es porque a el o al Madrid no le interesa.
> 
> Pogba no por Dios, otro negro pasado de vueltas. Este además va de estrella y es un vago de cojones.
> 
> Yo quiero Modrics y Xabis Alonso, gente seria, culta y trabajadores. Los monos al zoo.



Los representantes le comen la cabeza al jugador para que hagan lo que él quiera; al final estos representantes no mueven lo que mueven sólo por sus habilidades de representación, sino por habilidades sociales de manipulación y marketing. Y si todo eso no es suficiente, el dinero extra que se llevarían los jugadores y sus padres también ayuda a empujarles a irse a otro club.

Sobre Pogba, yo no he dicho que sea lo que yo crea conveniente para el Madrid, sino lo que se rumorea y que en cierta forma encaja con lo que necesita el Madrid. Goretzka también encajaría en este perfil, y a éste no le representa el mafioso, obviamente para mí estaría por delante.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Ago 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Si un jugador quiere ir a un equipo va, y ahí los representantes ni pinchan ni cortan porque se pueden despedir. Si el rubio no viene es porque a el o al Madrid no le interesa.
> 
> Pogba no por Dios, otro negro pasado de vueltas. Este además va de estrella y es un vago de cojones.
> 
> Yo quiero Modrics y Xabis Alonso, gente seria, culta y trabajadores. Los monos al zoo.




Los jugadores por norma general no tiene ni la eso.

El entorno de los jugadores tampoco tiene la eso.

Excepto algún caso, la mayoría son subnormales que si les dices que las vacas vuelan se lo acaban creyendo y si eso no es así se agasaja al entorno, familiares y amigos con lo que sea para que cumplan la voluntad del representante.

Ejemplos de futbolistas que entre sueldo, marketing y posibilidades de estar en un equipo para conseguir éxitos deportivos prefirieron hacer caso a sus representantes.

Neymar: Se marchó al PSG perdiendo 3 champions.

Robinho: Se marchó al City para ganar el balón de oro.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (17 Ago 2021)

Estoy viendo el Borussia-Bayern, y Halaand cada vez que la coge da miedo. No se anda con mariconadas y va recto a crear peligro, siempre en velocidad y tocando de primera. Ya ha dado una asistencia que acabó en gol por fuera de juego. Es todo lo contrario al fútbol-rondo-balonmano que hacíamos el año pasado.

Y Lewandowsky ha marcado un golazo. Qué bueno es también.

Por cierto, el uniforme del Bayern es horrible.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Ago 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Estoy viendo el Borussia-Bayern, y Halaand cada vez que la coge da miedo. No se anda con mariconadas y va recto a crear peligro, siempre en velocidad y tocando de primera. Ya ha dado una asistencia que acabó en gol por fuera de juego. Es todo lo contrario al fútbol-rondo-balonmano que hacíamos el año pasado.
> 
> Y Lewandowsky ha marcado un golazo. Qué bueno es también.
> 
> Por cierto, el uniforme del Bayern es horrible.



Si, y van 0-2 en el minuto 50.

Y Haaland dará todo el miedo que quieras, pero cuando no juegas contra una medianía, no eres tan bueno.

Edito: 1-2, gol de Reus a pasede Akanyi y el Signal Iduna apretará.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (17 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si, y van 0-2 en el minuto 50.
> 
> Y Haaland dará todo el miedo que quieras, pero cuando no juegas contra una medianía, no eres tan bueno.
> 
> Edito: 1-2, gol de Reus a pasede Akanyi y el Signal Iduna apretará.



Contra el Bayern:

4 goles en 5 partidos de Haaland.
5 goles en 14 partidos de Lewan
3 goles en 5 partidos de Mbappe
4 goles en 6 partidos de Messi

Con el peor equipo de los 4. Pero oye, que no juega contra una medianía y le ganan.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (17 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si, y van 0-2 en el minuto 50.
> 
> Y Haaland dará todo el miedo que quieras, pero cuando no juegas contra una medianía, no eres tan bueno.
> 
> Edito: 1-2, gol de Reus a pasede Akanyi y el Signal Iduna apretará.



Hombre, el Bayern es mejor en general que el Dortmund, que es club vendedor. Hoy los amarillos han cometido errores en defensa gordos. 
El partido ha sido entretenido.


----------



## euromelon (17 Ago 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿Quién lo dice?
> 
> Es muy buen jugador, pero los franceses y sus adaptaciones....
> 
> ...



Haland no va a venir al Madrid tras el traspaso de su mejor amigo odegaard al arsenal que se confirmará antes del finde


----------



## Gorrión (17 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Haland no va a venir al Madrid tras el traspaso de su mejor amigo odegaard al arsenal que se confirmará antes del finde



Lo raro sería hacer las cosas bien, pero si no viene es porque sigue Benzema, tal como está en estos momentos no lo saca de la titularidad ni Dios. No lo sacaban cuando no hacía nada, imagínate ahora.

De todas formas hablar de Halaand para este año no tiene sentido, tiene 3 años de contrato y no quiere salir ahora mismo. Además hasta que no se largue el moro, ningún delantero en condiciones va querer pisar el Bernabeu.


----------



## euromelon (17 Ago 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Lo raro sería hacer las cosas bien, pero si no viene es porque sigue Benzema, tal como está en estos momentos no lo saca de la titularidad ni Dios. No lo sacaban cuando no hacía nada, imagínate ahora.
> 
> De todas formas hablar de Halaand para este año no tiene sentido, tiene 3 años de contrato y no quiere salir ahora mismo. Además hasta que no se largue el moro, ningún delantero en condiciones va querer pisar el Bernabeu.



Es que no va a venir nunca aquí


----------



## Edu.R (17 Ago 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Contra el Bayern:
> 
> 4 goles en 5 partidos de Haaland.
> 5 goles en 14 partidos de Lewan
> ...



Sigo la Bundesliga porque soy abonado de uno de los equipos. Haaland es muy bueno, pero a España llega la información sesgada. Solo hablan de él cuando lo hace bien. A veces está 3-4 partidos sin hacer gran cosa, y todo el mundo callado. Al siguiente partido mete un gol, y otra vez se habla del gol de Haaland como si eso pasase todas las semanas.

Si este año sigue la tendencia, te lo demuestro. Pero mira, el año pasado, en enero (16 de enero-6 de febrero), 5 partidos (Mainz, Leverkusen, Mönchengladbach, Augsburgo, Friburgo), y solo metió gol en uno de ellos. Empataron con el Mainz, ganaron al Augsburgo, y perdieron los otros 3.

En aquel momento, obviamente no se habló una mierda de Haaland. ¿Dónde se había metido? Eso si, luego unos días después le hace un doblete al Schalke... y ya te puedes imaginar.

Es más, coges la 2º vuelta, y de los 17 partidos que hubo, marco gol "solo" en 8 de ellos, y en 9 se quedó sin marcar (En uno no jugó, asique marcó gol en el 50% de los partidos). En cambio podemos coger a André Silva, del Eintracht de Frankfurt, y sorpresa, de los 16 partidos de la 2º vuelta en los que jugó, marcó en 12 (El 75%). Kramaric, del Hoffenheim, jugó 15 partidos en la 2º vuelta y marcó en 8 de ellos.

Y no creo que a ninguno de esos dos, ni equipos ni jugadores, se les ponga al nivel de Haaland, pero sus números sugiere que fueron mejores.


----------



## fachacine (18 Ago 2021)

Madre mía qué ridículo de Edu Aguirre con su "exclusiva" sobre Cristiano, y qué ridículo Pedrerol con sus tertulianos dando esperanzas sobre Messi. Antes al menos como marioneta de Florentino me pensaba que en este programa podrían tener buenas filtraciones desde la cúpula del club pero últimamente el programa se está cubriendo de gloria, y el Ibai comiéndoles la tostada. No queda nadie ya en el periodismo deportivo, NADIE, no se ha vuelto hacer periodismo deportivo medianamente digno desde Jose Maria García.


----------



## seven up (18 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Haland no va a venir al Madrid tras el traspaso de su mejor amigo odegaard al arsenal que se confirmará antes del finde



Al final, ¿cuánto?, ¿los 50 que pide el Madrid o los 40 que les ofrecen?.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (18 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Sigo la Bundesliga porque soy abonado de uno de los equipos. Haaland es muy bueno, pero a España llega la información sesgada. Solo hablan de él cuando lo hace bien. A veces está 3-4 partidos sin hacer gran cosa, y todo el mundo callado. Al siguiente partido mete un gol, y otra vez se habla del gol de Haaland como si eso pasase todas las semanas.
> 
> Si este año sigue la tendencia, te lo demuestro. Pero mira, el año pasado, en enero (16 de enero-6 de febrero), 5 partidos (Mainz, Leverkusen, Mönchengladbach, Augsburgo, Friburgo), y solo metió gol en uno de ellos. Empataron con el Mainz, ganaron al Augsburgo, y perdieron los otros 3.
> 
> ...



La primera parte de tu mensaje es lo que hacen todos los delanteros de la historia, tener una mala racha y no marcar en 3 partidos, ya ves tú. La segunda está muy bien, el año pasado otro tipo lo comparaba con Afonso Alves y Jonathan Soriano, si buscar a un paquetazo que ha hecho la temporada de su vida algo tendrás para rascar, aunque sea el porcentaje de partidos que marca (?), ¿cuántos de esos han sido máximos goleadores de la Champions? Yo creo que eso cuenta más en la temporada que el porcentaje de partidos en los que marcó en la segunda vuelta.


----------



## Manero (18 Ago 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Madre mía qué ridículo de Edu Aguirre con su "exclusiva" sobre Cristiano, y qué ridículo Pedrerol con sus tertulianos dando esperanzas sobre Messi. Antes al menos como marioneta de Florentino me pensaba que en este programa podrían tener buenas filtraciones desde la cúpula del club pero últimamente el programa se está cubriendo de gloria, y el Ibai comiéndoles la tostada. No queda nadie ya en el periodismo deportivo, NADIE, no se ha vuelto hacer periodismo deportivo medianamente digno desde Jose Maria García.



El ridículo lo ha hecho Cristiano, que envió anoche a su novio periodista a filtrar la falsa noticia de que el Madrid lo quiere (seguramente para presionar en alguna negociación que tenga CR abierta con algún equipo), y al equipo ese no le habrá hecho ninguna gracia este jueguecito de Cristiano y le habrán dicho "pues vete al Madrid", por lo que ha tenido que salir hoy el portugués a desmentir a su novio.

Espero que este desencuentro no afecte a su relación y continue ese noviazgo consentido por Georgina.


----------



## euromelon (18 Ago 2021)

seven up dijo:


> Al final, ¿cuánto?, ¿los 50 que pide el Madrid o los 40 que les ofrecen?.



Me la suda va a ser la peor venta de la historia del club 

A tener a paquetisco y mierda Ceballos en el centro del campo bueno y ausensio


----------



## Glokta (18 Ago 2021)

Lo del Edu Aguirre es una filtración interesada de Jorge Mendes para mover interés por CR. El ridiculo ha sido monumental porque Ancelotti lo ha desmentido ipso facto

Es como el Fabrizio Romano que maneja tanta información privilegiada porque a los agentes les interesa que filtre


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ago 2021)

Según el as y la ser , mamadou NO ficha por el Madrid y se queda en el PSG:










Mbappe, al vestuario del PSG según la SER: "Me quedo"


Según informa El Larguero, tanto el crack del PSG como Leonardo, director deportivo, han comunicado la decisión al vestuario Me quedo .




as.com


----------



## Roedr (18 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Según el as y la ser , mamadou NO ficha por el Madrid y se queda en el PSG:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo es lo que esperaba. Es más, imagino que jamás vendrá al Madrid. Si queda libre es imposible que podamos competir con las ofertas económicas de la Premier, y a cualquier equipo que vaya allí será líder, que es la razón por la que quiere largarse del PSG.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Ago 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> La primera parte de tu mensaje es lo que hacen todos los delanteros de la historia, tener una mala racha y no marcar en 3 partidos, ya ves tú. La segunda está muy bien, el año pasado otro tipo lo comparaba con Afonso Alves y Jonathan Soriano, si buscar a un paquetazo que ha hecho la temporada de su vida algo tendrás para rascar, aunque sea el porcentaje de partidos que marca (?), ¿cuántos de esos han sido máximos goleadores de la Champions? Yo creo que eso cuenta más en la temporada que el porcentaje de partidos en los que marcó en la segunda vuelta.



No, a André Silva este año le ha fichado el Leipzig, a ver como le va.

Es más, yo fui de los primeros (por no decir el primero) en hablar de Haaland en un topic del Real Madrid. Fue en una noche de Champions cuando jugaba con el Salzburgo. Si quieres te busco el post.

Lo que quiero decir es que (porque les interesa), solo sacan a Haaland el día de los dobletes. Cuando tiene sus 3-4 partidos sin marcar, esos partidos no existen. Siempre marca dobletes.

El At.Madrid fichó a Joao Felix porque un día metió un hat-trick en la Europa League con el Benfica, a aquello se le dio mucho bombo. Luego mira lo que pasó. La prensa deportiva española da mucho asco.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (18 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> No, a André Silva este año le ha fichado el Leipzig, a ver como le va.
> 
> Es más, yo fui de los primeros (por no decir el primero) en hablar de Haaland en un topic del Real Madrid. Fue en una noche de Champions cuando jugaba con el Salzburgo. Si quieres te busco el post.
> 
> ...



Es verdad que al jugador lo sacan cuando marca, que es lo noticiable. Más o menos como hacen con los demás.
Ayer no marcó, pero aún así le anularon un gol por partir de un fuera de juego milimétrico. Un gol de los suyos, partiendo lejos del área, yéndose por velocidad y fuerza de los defensas que lo persiguen y estorban, y batiendo a Neuer de tiro ajustado con los defensas encima. También dio una asistencia que acabó en gol anulado por fuera de juego del que marcó. El tío es una pesadilla para la defensa. Además encara siempre a la defensa, la pasa de primera.
Claro que tiene rachas sin marcar, es que si marcase en todos los partidos no sería humano. No hay ningún jugador, ninguno, ni siquiera Cristiano en sus mejores momentos, que no se pase algunos partidos sin marcar.

De todas formas estoy de acuerdo en que no hay que endiosarlo, ni a este ni a Mbp. Pero vamos, que de lo que hay ahora mismo, sería el que pediría.


----------



## Woden (18 Ago 2021)

Parece que este año tendremos que tirar con lo que hay. Menuda puta mierda.


----------



## seven up (18 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Me la suda va a ser la peor venta de la historia del club
> 
> A tener a paquetisco y mierda Ceballos en el centro del campo bueno y ausensio



Ser, será la peor venta pero no es lo mismo cobrar 40, que 50 o 60 millones por él, no es lo mismo, si es por 40 hay una debilidad muy grande en el club, si es por 60, es que no hay empeño en venderlo. Es lo que hay, no hay ingresos y si muchos gastos, los contratos están para cumplirlos. El tito estaba mejor cagando cuando renovó para tantos años a paqueteisco que no se va ni con aguarras. El Ceballos lesionado no lo quiere nadie y por el ausencio, me da que a pesar del gol de las olimpiadas que tampoco. Veremos el año que viene con unas cuantas fichas millonarias menos que puede hacer el club.


----------



## Harkkonen (18 Ago 2021)

Otra vez se demuestra que Zidane tenía razón...

Odegaard no tiene cojones para jugar en el Madrid

Y otra vez se demuestra el ridículo de los piperos q piensan que en el Madrid se juega por cara bonita.

Para quitarle el puesto a Modric y Kroos y competir con Valverde hay que ser muy bueno y un ganador, no una nena noruega...


----------



## Harkkonen (18 Ago 2021)

Ya están las histéricas piperas del hilo desbarrando que si Isco, que si Ceballos...

A ver manginas, Isco y Ceballos van a jugar lo mismo que vosotros follais,..., NADA

Capishi?


----------



## DRIDMA (18 Ago 2021)

Al final la Barbie noruega va a salir.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Ago 2021)

A mi esto de Odegaard me huele a lo de CBS con Mecano a mediados de los 80, ojalá me equivoque.


----------



## Alvarado (18 Ago 2021)

Se puede entender que no dejes en el banquillo a un tío por el que puedes sacar 80 millones, pero 40 es lo que pagan en la Premier por un entrenador de porteros, no jodas. Para eso mejor quedártelo como fondo de armario.


----------



## The number of de beast (18 Ago 2021)

Pésimo negocio desprenderse del noruego por ese precio al mismo tiempo que se mantienen jugadores como Isco.


----------



## fachacine (18 Ago 2021)

En el Arsenal se va a comer los mocos jugando la Europa League todos los años y sin catar la Champions, si a eso es a lo que aspira este chaval entonces no lo quiero en el Madrid


----------



## The number of de beast (18 Ago 2021)

Alvarado dijo:


> Se puede entender que no dejes en el banquillo a un tío por el que puedes sacar 80 millones, pero 40 es lo que pagan en la Premier por un entrenador de porteros, no jodas. Para eso mejor quedártelo como fondo de armario.



Pagaban 60 los del Arsenal al final de la temporada pasada para quedárselo en propiedad y el Madrid rechazó la oferta entonces. A mi me da en la nariz que ahora hay prisa para pagar el traspaso del Empapé........


----------



## The number of de beast (18 Ago 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> En el Arsenal se va a comer los mocos jugando la Europa League todos los años y sin catar la Champions, si a eso es a lo que aspira este chaval entonces no lo quiero en el Madrid



Mejor que ser suplente de los Isco, Asensio y compañía, ya es.


----------



## euromelon (18 Ago 2021)

seven up dijo:


> Ser, será la peor venta pero no es lo mismo cobrar 40, que 50 o 60 millones por él, no es lo mismo, si es por 40 hay una debilidad muy grande en el club, si es por 60, es que no hay empeño en venderlo. Es lo que hay, no hay ingresos y si muchos gastos, los contratos están para cumplirlos. El tito estaba mejor cagando cuando renovó para tantos años a paqueteisco que no se va ni con aguarras. El Ceballos lesionado no lo quiere nadie y por el ausencio, me da que a pesar del gol de las olimpiadas que tampoco. Veremos el año que viene con unas cuantas fichas millonarias menos que puede hacer el club.



Me parece a mí que menos de 40 que 40 con objetivos


----------



## euromelon (18 Ago 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> En el Arsenal se va a comer los mocos jugando la Europa League todos los años y sin catar la Champions, si a eso es a lo que aspira este chaval entonces no lo quiero en el Madrid



En 2 años el arsenal lo vende por más del doble


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (18 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> A mi esto de Odegaard me huele a lo de CBS con Mecano a mediados de los 80, ojalá me equivoque.



¿Que quiere decir? No entiendo la comparación y me causa curiosidad.

Pd.- Mecano no era la mío ....


----------



## Edu.R (18 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> ¿Que quiere decir? No entiendo la comparación y me causa curiosidad.
> 
> Pd.- Mecano no era la mío ....



Mecano lo petó con su primer disco, en 1981. La discográfica CBS entonces les firmó tres discos más, pero les dijo que el primero de esos 3 lo sacasen ya mismo.

Ese disco tuvo éxito, pero no tanto. A los dos años (1984) sacaron el siguiente (Ya viene el sol) pero las ventas ya empezaban a ser modestas (Unas 100.000 copias). Asique en 1985 les sacó un disco de grabaciones en directo (Mecano en concierto) para cumplir contrato y les dio boleto, entendiendo que no iban a ser lo que prometieron.

Entonces les fichó Areola. En 1986 sacaron "Entre el cielo y el suelo", y con ese disco y el siguiente (Descanso dominical), vendieron un millón de copias y tuvieron conciertos hasta en Japón...

Lo de CBS está considerado uno de los mayores errores históricos de una discográfica.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (18 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Pésimo negocio desprenderse del noruego por ese precio al mismo tiempo que se mantienen jugadores como Isco.



A Isco no lo mantienen, se lo comen con patatas.



fachacine dijo:


> En el Arsenal se va a comer los mocos jugando la Europa League todos los años y sin catar la Champions, si a eso es a lo que aspira este chaval entonces no lo quiero en el Madrid



El chaval aspira a jugar y aqui su propio entrenador ya le ha dicho que es el octavo centrocampista...


----------



## seven up (18 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Me parece a mí que menos de 40 que 40 con objetivos



Vaya cagada. Estos están tiesos, no hay otra explicación.


----------



## Scardanelli (18 Ago 2021)

Vender a Odegaard por 40 es una cagada máxima. Ese es el hoy en día el precio de un jugador del montón en la Premier.

Si a eso le sumas que el Madrid no ha fichado casi nada, la ventana de fichajes es patética.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (18 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Da para paja.
> 
> Pd.- Aunque porno hardcore para mi gusto sería Haaland ( no homo) o flipar que para la temporada 22-23 jugaran los.dos en el Real Madrid. Sueños húmedos



Esa es también mi fantasía erótica. 
Mbappé y Haaland, ganándoles la final al PSG y levantando la 14, mientras el Barça baja a segunda B por bancarrota. 

¿Nos hacemos unas pajillas?


----------



## Edu.R (18 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Esa es también mi fantasía erótica.
> Mbappé y Haaland, ganándoles la final al PSG y levantando la 14, mientras el Barça baja a segunda B por bancarrota.
> 
> ¿Nos hacemos unas pajillas?



Yo prefiero ver al Barcelona perder la final de la CONFERENCE League contra el Dinamo de Bucarest.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (18 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Esa es también mi fantasía erótica.
> Mbappé y Haaland, ganándoles la final al PSG y levantando la 14, mientras el Barça baja a segunda B por bancarrota.
> 
> ¿Nos hacemos unas pajillas?



... bueno pero sin mariconadas....


----------



## euromelon (18 Ago 2021)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> A Isco no lo mantienen, se lo comen con patatas.
> 
> 
> 
> El chaval aspira a jugar y aqui su propio entrenador ya le ha dicho que es el octavo centrocampista...



Parece mentira que tenga más sentido común un comunista como el amigo. Stalin que una panda de piperos


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (18 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Mecano lo petó con su primer disco, en 1981. La discográfica CBS entonces les firmó tres discos más, pero les dijo que el primero de esos 3 lo sacasen ya mismo.
> 
> Ese disco tuvo éxito, pero no tanto. A los dos años (1984) sacaron el siguiente (Ya viene el sol) pero las ventas ya empezaban a ser modestas (Unas 100.000 copias). Asique en 1985 les sacó un disco de grabaciones en directo (Mecano en concierto) para cumplir contrato y les dio boleto, entendiendo que no iban a ser lo que prometieron.
> 
> ...



Vamos, se infería de su post previo y por eso se agradece aún más su explicación, no conocía la historia.

Está claro, decia Euromelon que lo vendemos por 40 y el Arsenal en 2 años lo va a vender por 80 ... igual nos pasó con Achraf.

Lo.peor es que ahora no tenemos gente para jugar en el centro joder, que esta la Santisima Trinidad con la edad de Matusalen + Valverde + la nada.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Ago 2021)

El PSG está descontento con las exigencias de Sergio Ramos y cree que ha llegado “crecido”
 

El PSG no está contento con la actitud de Sergio Ramos por algunos detalles que ha tenido con el ‘staff’ del equipo francés. Toño García, en El Larg




www.cuatro.com


----------



## seven up (18 Ago 2021)

Billy Ray dijo:


> El PSG está descontento con las exigencias de Sergio Ramos y cree que ha llegado “crecido”
> 
> 
> El PSG no está contento con la actitud de Sergio Ramos por algunos detalles que ha tenido con el ‘staff’ del equipo francés. Toño García, en El Larg
> ...



Que artista el canelita, no ha debutado y ya está dando la nota.

P.D.: Gracias Tito por quitarnos a este pertardo de encima.


----------



## road runner (18 Ago 2021)

Para las viudas de Odegay. Dos cosas.

Uno. Lesiones, ya hablé de su rodilla jodida y de sus tobillos de cristal. Con enlaces. 
Es un asunto peligroso y arriesgado. Y si se jode ya sería invendible.

Dos. Un futbolista no se vende como un coche. Él tiene que aceptar. Y en este caso incluso lo ha pedido.
No tiene huevos a competir por un puesto, ya el año pasado se quiso ir cedido.
Un tío así no vale para el Madrid. Por bueno que parezca.
Qué ha hecho para ser intocable? Media temporada en la Real hasta que se jodió con la lesión y muy poca cosa en el Arsenal.

Pero nada, los dirigentes y técnicos del Madrid son idiotas, que lo dicen el As, el Marca y los manolos todos los días.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (18 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> No, a André Silva este año le ha fichado el Leipzig, a ver como le va.
> 
> Es más, yo fui de los primeros (por no decir el primero) en hablar de Haaland en un topic del Real Madrid. Fue en una noche de Champions cuando jugaba con el Salzburgo. Si quieres te busco el post.
> 
> ...



Hombre, yo lo de que hay jugadores que hacen 1 partido bueno y 3 malos y nos flipamos lo he dicho muchas veces con otros jugadores como Brahim, Jovic, Llorente o el recientemente derroido Odegaard. Pero es que Haaland, en la temporada y media que lleva en el Borussia, tiene una media de gol por partido, habrá 2-3 futbolistas que la tengan en todo el mundo, que se me ocurra solo Lewan.

Que hace partidos de mierda, como todos, pero es otro nivel.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Ago 2021)

Aquí un viudísimo.

Lo de Odegaard realmente está generando debate sano, porque no hay una posición clara general. Hay como dos bandos, los que consideramos que es un error muy grande venderlo, y los que consideran que ya están tardando.

A mi ambas posturas me parecen defendibles. Pero lo que me jode mucho, es que no con todos los jugadores se siga la misma política y que la prensa sea tan influyente. Hay a gente que a la mínima se la ha crucificado y ha etiquetado de "no válida", y a gente que se la han dado 42 oportunidades, demuestren nada y menos, pero aun así, la gente acepte su presencia en el equipo.

Esto es lo que realmente me molesta. Que Isco sea "aceptado" a pesar de que lleva años sin un puto partido memorable (O una acción memorable, ALGO JODER, es que me dices que es lo último relevante de Isco, y yo diría el tiro al palo en la final de Kiev, porque no recuerdo nada más y han pasado 3 años), y Odegaard, sin jugar prácticamente, sea repudiado y tildado de todo, menos bonito.

Por lo demás, si el club decide venderlo y él está de acuerdo, pues tendremos que tragar los viudos. Pero creo que no se ha sido nada justo con él, la verdad.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (18 Ago 2021)

Lo de Odegaard pues bueno, nos dejó tirados en enero, en el club temen que les vuelva a hacer el lío, y mitad le han enseñado la puerta, mitad la ha buscado él.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (18 Ago 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Vender a Odegaard por 40 es una cagada máxima. Ese es el hoy en día el precio de un jugador del montón en la Premier.



Es que Odegaard hoy en día es un jugador del montón. Que el Arsenal lleva dos temporadas seguidas quedando octavo, y no se clasifica para Champions desde la 2015-2016. Y antes de eso la Real Sociedad y dos equipos de mierda en Holanda. Vale que todavía es relativamente joven (esta temporada cumple 23, o sea que no es un juvenil tampoco), pero con ese CV yo no sé qué quieres que nos ofrezcan.

Yo creo que hemos sido injustos con el chaval así en general, pero vamos, que si lo comparas con la actitud de por ejemplo Valverde o Vinicius, da vergüenza ajena el noruego este.


----------



## Policía Pérez (18 Ago 2021)

"ejj que si tuviera sangre se quedaba y se ganaba el puesto jejeejj"
El pipero es tan predecible como el votante del PSOE. El puesto ya se lo gano el año pasado. Alguno se puso a verle? Yo si. En el Arsenal Odegard era el mejor. Un semicrack
Lo que no va a consentir, y yo haria lo mismo, es que en el Madrid este por detras en la rotacion que la bola de grasa de Ijco. y prefiere irse. ES NORMAL

Es que joder es una afrenta a tu profesionalismo que un tio que no esta ni en forma para un partido de solteros contra casados este por delante de ti. Eso quiere decir que no juegas por motivos extradeportivos, por jerarquias de vestuario que aun perduran porque ahi siguen los Marcelo y Lucas Vazquez de la vida, que eran los terratenientes de Ramos

Pero como el caso Odegard ya tiene las cabezas lavadas y es imposible razonar con algunos, voy a poner un caso aun mas sangrante: Reguilon
Porque no esta Reguilon jugando en el Madrid? Ofensivamente es mejor que Mendy y esta a años luz hoy en dia de Alaba(como lateral) y de Marcelo.
Aqui somos varios los que lo hemos visto con el Tottenham de Mourinho y es un puto crack. No esta en el Madrid por lo mismo que Odegard, porque tiene por delante a otro jugador por jerarquias de vestuario. Y esto es una puta mierda y una injusticia


----------



## arriondas (18 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> En 2 años el arsenal lo vende por más del doble



Si Odegaard despunta, desde luego más pronto que tarde saldrá del Arsenal en dirección a otro equipo inglés más potente, o al Bayern (a saber si para estar junto a su colega Haaland)

Al noruego no le han dado las oportunidades que sí le dan a jugadores semirretirados como Isco. No han sido justos con él, nunca ha tenido un sitio en la plantilla. Dejarle marchar es un error, más aún porque el centro del campo madridista está envejecido.


----------



## euromelon (18 Ago 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Lo de Odegaard pues bueno, nos dejó tirados en enero, en el club temen que les vuelva a hacer el lío, y mitad le han enseñado la puerta, mitad la ha buscado él.



Cuidado con la indigestión de pipas


----------



## road runner (18 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Esto es lo que realmente me molesta. Que Isco sea "aceptado" a pesar de que lleva años sin un puto partido memorable (O una acción memorable, ALGO JODER, es que me dices que es lo último relevante de Isco, y yo diría el tiro al palo en la final de Kiev, porque no recuerdo nada más y han pasado 3 años), y Odegaard, sin jugar prácticamente, sea repudiado y tildado de todo, menos bonito



Isco no es aceptado, en los ambientes madridistas que conozco. Hasta la polla del gordete. Por cierto, a este tío le maleó su feminista y vegana novia, pero ese es otro tema.

Pero, y si el asunto fuese que él no acepta irse o no hay ofertas..
Caso como Mariano.

Además esta el tema de que hay que cumplir un cupo de nacionales, o de la cantera. Mira Carvajal o Lucas (aunque amo a Lucas desde aquel penalti que tiró en la final de Champions).


----------



## Venturi (18 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo prefiero ver al Barcelona perder la final de la CONFERENCE League contra el Dinamo de Bucarest.



Pero eso no es nuevo, eso es ver al Barça ser lo que ha sido históricamente. Lo de verlos descender es una experiencia nueva


----------



## road runner (18 Ago 2021)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> "ejj que si tuviera sangre se quedaba y se ganaba el puesto jejeejj"
> El pipero es tan predecible como el votante del PSOE



No tienes por qué ser ofensivo con gente de la que no sabes nada, por el simple hecho de pensar distinto, en un tema bastante menor y que es un simple pasatiempo.

Queda cutre si lo piensas fríamente.

Pero a tu bola, por supuesto.


----------



## Venturi (18 Ago 2021)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> "ejj que si tuviera sangre se quedaba y se ganaba el puesto jejeejj"
> El pipero es tan predecible como el votante del PSOE. El puesto ya se lo gano el año pasado. Alguno se puso a verle? Yo si. En el Arsenal Odegard era el mejor. Un semicrack
> Lo que no va a consentir, y yo haria lo mismo, es que en el Madrid este por detras en la rotacion que la bola de grasa de Ijco. y prefiere irse. ES NORMAL
> 
> ...



Yo a Reguilon solo le traía a condicion de que deje a la putilla de su novia en Londres. Está más pendiente del tiktok y de hacer el subnormal con el móvil que del futbol.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (18 Ago 2021)

En cinco años no se acuerdan de Odegaard ni en Oslo. 

Jugador montonero, con mucha propensión a lesionarse y muy poquito carácter. Yo no he sacado el champán, pero vamos, poco me ha faltado. El mediocentro del Madrid es para gente como Goretzka, Kimmich, Pogba (sin ser santo de mi devoción...) o Kanté. Palabras mayores y señores con pelambrera legionaria en la huevera. Al nene este le quedaba todo muy grande.


----------



## Venturi (18 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> En cinco años no se acuerdan de Odegaard ni en Oslo.
> 
> Jugador montonero, con mucha propensión a lesionarse y muy poquito carácter. Yo no he sacado el champán, pero vamos, poco me ha faltado. El mediocentro del Madrid es para gente como Goretzka, Kimmich, Pogba (sin ser santo de mi devoción...) o Kanté. Palabras mayores y señores con pelambrera legionaria en la huevera. Al nene este le quedaba todo muy grande.



Eso se veía venir desde que pidió entrenar con los mayores por contrato. Uno puede ser muy bueno pero en el Madrid ademas hay que tener mucha hambre y cojones. Ya hemos tenido muchos de esos muy buenos pero sin hambre o que solo piensan en la pasta (hola Ozil, Hola Di María) y al final resulta que cometieron el error de sus vidas al irse.
Y el siguiente en desfilar es el mingafria de Asensio, que es más de lo mismo.


----------



## Hannibal (18 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Aquí un viudísimo.
> 
> Lo de Odegaard realmente está generando debate sano, porque no hay una posición clara general. Hay como dos bandos, los que consideramos que es un error muy grande venderlo, y los que consideran que ya están tardando.
> 
> ...



Isco no es aceptado por nadie salvo por la prensa, supongo que siguiendo órdenes del club a ver si algún club extranjero pica.

La prueba la tienes en los comentarios de la gente de cualquier partido random, o mejor aún, cuando en Marca dan la opción de votar a los jugadores de forma individual. Los últimos son siempre los mismos: Isco, Marcelo y después a distu otros que van variando como Hazard, Vini o Lucas Cáncer.

Posiblemente en cuanto cierre el mercado a final de mes, y al club no le interese hacerle tanta publicidad, dejemos de ver tanta loa al gordo de las lechugas.


----------



## Hannibal (18 Ago 2021)

Sobre el caso Odegaard, entiendo a ambos bandos. Pero que el único equipo que se ha interesado sea el mismo que cogió cedido a Cebollas y además creo que en 2 temporadas, no habla muy bien de él...


----------



## fachacine (18 Ago 2021)

El puesto donde juega Odegaard es muy muy muy sensible y especial, se trata de llevar la manija de un transatlántico como el Madrid, y no todo el mundo vale. Tuvimos hace años la cátedra de Fernando Redondo y lo vendimos tras ganar la Octava para traer a Makelele, no era ni mucho menos lo mismo pero terminamos ganando con él la Novena más bien por la inercia de aquellos años con los fichajes de Figo y Zidane, pero Makelele nos duró poco, y no volvimos a tener un superclase mundial hasta Modric, al que no se le puede sustituir por cualquiera. Odegaard tendrá calidad pero no le veo top, me traigo 1000 veces antes a Verrati, a Pogba o a Renato Sanches


----------



## pepitoburbujas (18 Ago 2021)

Odegaard no es repudiado por la afición, creo yo. A mi me gustaría verlo jugar unos cuantos partidos, y si resulta que no vale, pues hasta luego maricarmen. El año pasado con la cantidad de lesionados que hubo, habría tenido su oportunidad. Pero esto es lo de siempre: nosotros opinamos pero no tenemos la información que puedan tener en el club. A lo mejor es cierto eso de la lesión de rodilla, quién sabe.

Luego Isco, jeje. Le salva que no hay público desde hace meses. Yo diría que es el jugador más repudiado de la plantilla. No es que se le den oportunidades, es que no lo quiere absolutamente nadie y nos lo tenemos que comer hasta el final de contrato, con lo que a veces acaba jugando.


----------



## fachacine (18 Ago 2021)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Porque no esta Reguilon jugando en el Madrid? Ofensivamente es mejor que Mendy y *está a años luz hoy en dia de Alaba(como lateral)*



Estoy de acuerdo con muchas cosas de las que dices, pero tío, con esta frase te has pegado una flipada de mucho cuidao


----------



## Xequinfumfa (18 Ago 2021)

Reguilón es un buen lateral, pero el club apuesta por Miguel Gutiérrez y tienes a Mendy, Alaba o incluso Nacho pudiendo jugar ahí. Bien vendido está. 

Lo de Achraf sí que me jode.


----------



## euromelon (19 Ago 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Sobre el caso Odegaard, entiendo a ambos bandos. Pero que el único equipo que se ha interesado sea el mismo que cogió cedido a Cebollas y además creo que en 2 temporadas, no habla muy bien de él...



Hay unos cuantos más


----------



## Chispeante (19 Ago 2021)

Yo, que no he visto ni tres partidos del Odegaard, hubiera apostado este año por darle galones y oportunidades. En este momento de la historia del Madrid y con este centro del campo que tenemos, cualquier ayuda es buena y hasta vital. Pero con los números en las mano, el noruego no pasa de ser un aspirante a Eriksen o al holandés ese que íbamos a fichar del Ajax y del que nunca más se supo. Tiene detalles, como tantos otros, potencial y maneras, pero si hubiera apuntado a figurón mundial, no le faltarían novias que se lo quisieran llevar a su huerto. Algo habrán visto o no visto en la Premier para dejarle vía libre al Arsenal y sus 40 millones para llevárselo a precio de jugador de segunda clase. A sus años, Parejo, Canales o Illarra no estaban muy lejos de lo que hemos visto de Oddie. No es el Halland del Borusia ni el Mbappé del Monáco. 

En cualquier caso estoy firmemente convencido de que la principal razón por la que Odeegard nos dice adiós con el corazón, es la misma por la que se ha vendido a Theo, LLorente, Reguilón, Morata o Achraf: salvo que sea un jugador fuera de serie al nivel de Messi, Levandowski o Cristiano, se vende todo lo que nos quieran comprar. En otra situación económica o con otra política deportiva, el noruego hubiera tenido muchas más oportunidades.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Ago 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Es que Odegaard hoy en día es un jugador del montón. Que el Arsenal lleva dos temporadas seguidas quedando octavo, y no se clasifica para Champions desde la 2015-2016. Y antes de eso la Real Sociedad y dos equipos de mierda en Holanda. Vale que todavía es relativamente joven (esta temporada cumple 23, o sea que no es un juvenil tampoco), pero con ese CV yo no sé qué quieres que nos ofrezcan.
> 
> Yo creo que hemos sido injustos con el chaval así en general, pero vamos, que si lo comparas con la actitud de por ejemplo Valverde o Vinicius, da vergüenza ajena el noruego este.



Si pones en contexto lo pagado por gente como Pepe, Morata o Kepa, el precio es una mierda. Se habla de unos 35 millones de libras, que es lo pagado por Mustafi o Bakayoko o Emiliano Buendía... Me parece muy poco dinero para un jugador como Odegaard.

Lo de la actitud deja algo que desear, pero es que no se le han dado 4 partidos seguidos en el Madrid. Jugó un gran partido contra el Inter y desapareció.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Ago 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Para las viudas de Odegay. Dos cosas.
> 
> Uno. Lesiones, ya hablé de su rodilla jodida y de sus tobillos de cristal. Con enlaces.
> Es un asunto peligroso y arriesgado. Y si se jode ya sería invendible.
> ...



Odegaard se va del Madrid porque Isco y Ceballos no tienen mercado alguno. Si alguien se hubiera querido quedar con Isco o Ceballos, Odegaard seguiría en el Madrid. Esa es la decisión que se ha tomado.

Ha pesado eso y que el Madrid probablemente debe tener otras alternativas en mente para el año próximo como Goreztka o Camavinga y que además confía más en otros de la cantera.

En todo caso, esto merece un análisis sobre como trata el Madrid el talento joven. No puede ser que apuestes por Odegaard y no le des ni 4 partidos seguidos.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Reguilón es un buen lateral, pero el club apuesta por Miguel Gutiérrez y tienes a Mendy, Alaba o incluso Nacho pudiendo jugar ahí. Bien vendido está.
> 
> Lo de Achraf sí que me jode.



De Achraf, un tipo nacido en Madrid que juega para Marruecos, lo que me jode es que no estuviera lejos del Madrid antes.


----------



## euromelon (19 Ago 2021)

Luego que porque se quiere ir odegaard 









Carlo Ancelotti reinventa a Marco Asensio | Real Madrid


La polivalencia de Marco Asensio le puede servir para ser un comodín en diversas posiciones para Ancelotti.




diariomadridista.okdiario.com





Por cierto paquetisco y Modric cobran lo mismo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ago 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> De Achraf, un tipo nacido en Madrid que juega para Marruecos, lo que me jode es que no estuviera lejos del Madrid antes.




A esta gente le prometes 4 ovejas y 4 vírgenes y se vuelven locos.


----------



## fachacine (19 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Por cierto paquetisco y Modric cobran lo mismo



No me cuentes eso a estas horas que acabo de comer y estoy haciendo la digestión, joder


----------



## Policía Pérez (19 Ago 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con muchas cosas de las que dices, pero tío, con esta frase te has pegado una flipada de mucho cuidao



Coño Alaba va dos años y medio que perdio la titularidad como lateral por un chavalin extremo reconvertido que tenia mucha mas velocidad y poco mas, sobre todo en su primera temporada. Lo que pasa que como Alaba tiene cabeza, y no como Marcelo, jugo siempre, ya sea de mediocentro o central


----------



## fachacine (19 Ago 2021)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Coño Alaba va dos años y medio que perdio la titularidad como lateral por un chavalin extremo reconvertido que tenia mucha mas velocidad y poco mas, sobre todo en su primera temporada. Lo que pasa que como tiene cabeza, y no como Marcelo, jugo siempre, ya sea de mediocentro o central



Lo que sí estoy de acuerdo contigo es que teniendo como teníamos a Reguilón no había ninguna necesidad de venderlo y gastarnos dinero en Mendy, como tampoco tuvo sentido gastarse dinero en Odriozola teniendo a Ashraf. Pero Alaba como lateral o como central me parece buenísimo, y con velocidad y físico privilegiado


----------



## Edu.R (19 Ago 2021)

A ver, es evidente que el cambio Alaba-Ramos a medio y largo plazo es la decisión correcta. Incluso ya esta temporada puede estar la cosa amortizada, eso ya lo iremos viendo.

Ays Ramos, que jugaría gratis en el Real Madrid, mis cojones castellanos.


----------



## The number of de beast (19 Ago 2021)

Yo quedarme si o si con él, que es un chico que con 22 años ya ha demostrado que tiene talento para jugar, y muy bien, tanto en la Liga española como en la Premier. Y hasta lo haría titular, sobre todo en un equipo en el que el centro del campo tiene más años que Matusalén, y los suplentes hasta ahora tampoco han demostrado gran cosa aunque también lleven muchos años en esa situación, y por el contrario, parecen más bien haberse estancado.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (19 Ago 2021)

Que dice Iñaki Angulo que dice Siro López que el Madrid tiene el fichaje de Haaland cerrado con el jugador y con el Dortmund para el verano del 22. Y que Mbappé viene. 

¿Empezamos ya con las pajillas o qué?


----------



## fachacine (19 Ago 2021)

¿Nadie ha comentado nada de esta noticia? A mí me ha nutrido para una semana jojojojo, no se podía esperar...

Sergio Ramos tendría exigencias y detalles que no gustan en el vestuario del PSG


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Ago 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> ¿Nadie ha comentado nada de esta noticia? A mí me ha nutrido para una semana jojojojo, no se podía esperar...
> 
> Sergio Ramos tendría exigencias y detalles que no gustan en el vestuario del PSG



Si no se tira los próximos seis meses lesionado, que podría ser, esto puede ser un arma de doble filo. Como este cabrito se haga el dueño del vestuario (y tiene suficientes alianzas naturales hispanopanchiformes en la plantilla para conseguirlo) el PSG podría acabar jugando como lo que no ha sido nunca: un equipo competitivo. Al menos en las citas importantes, o sea, las eliminatorias de Champions.

A ver si os creéis que cuando las guerras se dirimían a garrotazos los grandes líderes tribales eran lumbreras.


----------



## fachacine (19 Ago 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Si no se tira los próximos seis meses lesionado, que podría ser, esto puede ser un arma de doble filo. Como este cabrito se haga el dueño del vestuario (y tiene suficientes alianzas naturales hispanopanchiformes en la plantilla para conseguirlo) el PSG podría acabar jugando como lo que no ha sido nunca: un equipo competitivo. Al menos en las citas importantes, o sea, las eliminatorias de Champions.
> 
> A ver si os creéis que cuando las guerras se dirimían a garrotazos los grandes líderes tribales eran lumbreras.



Sobrevaloras a este cenutrio, eso que dices valía hace años pero el físico cada vez le va a acompañar menos, los 35 años no perdonan, joder, no nos engañemos, cada vez va a ser más fácil que no pueda aguantarle una carrera hacia atrás a un delantero joven y rápido, y con Messi al contrario, cada vez va a ser más difícil que le gane un sprint a un defensa. Si de verdad venden a Mbappe y se traen a Cristiano van a convertir el PSG en un geriátrico


----------



## Xequinfumfa (19 Ago 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> ¿Nadie ha comentado nada de esta noticia? A mí me ha nutrido para una semana jojojojo, no se podía esperar...
> 
> Sergio Ramos tendría exigencias y detalles que no gustan en el vestuario del PSG



Estaba clarísimo. 

Ramos es un cateto con ínfulas y está completamente acabado para el fútbol de élite. De hecho, estoy convencido de que el PSG lo ha fichado porque pensaba que le iba a tocar los huevos al Madrid (estamos todos llorando por las esquinas...) pero, deportivamente, les hubiera hecho mucho más juego un tío como Koundé, sin ir más lejos. 

Ramos, a lo tonto a lo tonto, lleva desde enero sin jugar en condiciones. Todos sus palmeros dicen que está hecho un toro, pero la realidad es que tiene 35 anos, una rodilla muy tocada y que las va a pasar putísimas defendiendo a los atacantes de la Ligue 1, que son todos atletas moronegros y corren que se las pelan. 

Creo que va a jugar estos dos años lo que yo en el Madrid, poco más o menos.


----------



## Bifaz23 (20 Ago 2021)

Hoy puede ser un gran día. Estén atentos a su transistor.

Día M. Objetivo salvar a la Tortuga de la jaula de oro que la tiene presa. 

Posibilidades? Pocas. Diría que ninguna, pero el que pilota es Tito Floper y él ya ha dicho que “tranquilos”. Además contamos con algo que es más fuerte y poderoso que un meteorito de 5km colapsando contra la Tierra. Ese algo es: AMOR.

La Tortuga ha rechazado ofertas que ningún mortal rechazaria, pero es que, como digo, el amor lo puede todo.


----------



## Venturi (20 Ago 2021)

Pues yo creo que todo esto de Mbappe ya está hablado para bien o para mal y estamos asistiendo a un teatrillo. Florentino tras el palo de la Superliga necesita un golpe de efecto como pueda ser fichar a este a última hora, tipo Ronaldo, y el jeque necesita justificar por que lo vende. Ahora tiene a Messi y encima el moreno está triste. 
Todos ganan y nosotros entretenidos todo el verano.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ago 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Si pones en contexto lo pagado por gente como Pepe, Morata o Kepa, el precio es una mierda. Se habla de unos 35 millones de libras, que es lo pagado por Mustafi o Bakayoko o Emiliano Buendía... Me parece muy poco dinero para un jugador como Odegaard.



Hombre, lo que se pagó por Mustafi o Bakayoko es un poco irrelevante y lo va a seguir siendo unas cuantas temporadas más, hasta que esto se recupere si es que se recupera. Buendía sí es de este año, pero es un poco trampa porque el Aston Villa sabía que iba a ingresar una millonada obscena por Grealish.

Hoy en día todos los equipos de la Premier se han visto absolutamente todos los minutos jugados por Odegaard desde 25 ángulos de cámara distintos. Puede que los otros 19 equipos se equivoquen, pero si tenemos una sola oferta del octavo de la Premier, es la ley de la oferta y la.demanda. Ya te digo yo que si Odegaard se hubiese salido en el Arsenal como algunos foreros dicen que se ha salido, habría cola de equipos Champions para ficharlo, aunque solo fuese para evitar que el Arsenal lo fichara y volviera a pelear plazas europeas con semejante crack.

No digo que esto no sea culpa nuestra. El que hayamos sido injustos con Odegaard y el que el jugador se haya estancado/acomodado son dos ideas que pueden ser ciertas al mismo tiempo.


----------



## spam (20 Ago 2021)

SE VIENE


----------



## Bifaz23 (20 Ago 2021)

Oficialmente Odegayrd ya no es futbolista del Madrid. Año propicio para jugar muchos minutos y consolidarse, pero prefiere irse al Losernal a pelear por entrar el próximo año en la UEFA.

Se habla de un montante de 40 millones. No está mal para una nena sin ningún espíritu de superación.

Decían que ZZ le tenía manía y que por eso no jugaba. Por aquí muchos aplaudían ese rumor. Llega Carletto y os tapa la boca de una ostia dada con desprecio. El Calvo, ooootra vez, tuvo razón.

Lacito y gracias por todo.


----------



## Woden (20 Ago 2021)

Carletto tampoco le ha dado bola cons sus jerarquías de mierda. Aunque probablemente haya sido siguiendo instrucciones del club para sacar pasta por él, visto lo visto.
Para mí sigue siendo una cagada, que viene con toda seguridad de cagadas anteriores como los contratos renovados de Isco y Marcelo o el fichaje de un paquete como Cebollas o la recompra a precio de oro con contrato del quince para un tipo llamado Mariano (con ese nombre ya se podía intuir que no iba a ser ninguna puta estrella).

Y seguimos cagándola con renovaciones ridículas como la de Váter o Carvajal. Estas cosas luego lastran la economía del club por años porque a nadie escapa que si el año que viene queremos traspasar a uno o a otro tendremos las mismas ofertas que por Isco, Mariano o Marcelo este año.


----------



## Gusman (20 Ago 2021)

Todavía hay subnormales que ven el furgol? poco os queda...


----------



## Edu.R (20 Ago 2021)

Pues nada, lo que sabíamos hace días.

Igual el noruego no es un crack, eso nos lo dirán los próximos 5 años. Pero él quería jugar, le han dicho "aquí no va a ser" y se ha ido.

Podría haberse quedado calentando banquillo y generando cash sano sin hacer una puta mierda, pero él quiere jugar. Asi que yo le aplaudo.

Le deseo lo mejor a él y al Arsenal, que junto con el Liverpool son los dos clubes ingleses por los que tengo simpatía. 

No queda otra que pensar en el Levante. Estadio que se nos da MAL y donde ha habido muy malas noches.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (20 Ago 2021)

También vamos a ser objetivos con el precio de Odegaard, que lo queremos todos mucho y hemos visto partidos de mierda entre equipos demigrantes para ver si hacía algo, pero cuánto pagaríais vosotros por un jugador así:

-23 años.
-Un par de temporadas en equipos de media tabla de la liga holandesa.
-Una temporada en equipo de media tabla de la liga española, la primera mitad muy bien y la segunda regular tirando a mal.
-Media temporada en equipo Champions, se pierde la mitad de los partidos por lesión y pide salir cedido.
-Media temporada en equipo de media tabla de la Premier, al principio ni eso, pero al final titular y ya.

Que es una mierda porque teníamos espactativas de sacar 60, pero no ha hecho nada para costar más que eso.


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Ago 2021)

Prefiere irse a quedarse y ganarse un puesto, pues nada, chico, deseo concedido, y 40 millones a la caja fuerte.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (20 Ago 2021)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Oficialmente Odegayrd ya no es futbolista del Madrid. Año propicio para jugar muchos minutos y consolidarse, pero prefiere irse al Losernal a pelear por entrar el próximo año en la UEFA.
> 
> Se habla de un montante de 40 millones. No está mal para una nena sin ningún espíritu de superación.
> 
> ...



Carletto no ha sacado a Odegaard para que no se lesione y forzar su salida,la venta ya estaba hecha. 

El calvo ha jodido a todos los que jugaron con el en el Castilla : Reguilon, Llorente, Achraf, Odegaard... y se ha equivocado con Reguilon, Llorente, Achraf, Odegaard... y con Isco ( recordemos que le quita la sanción que le.puso Solari) o Marcelo insistiendo en jugar con ellos o con Ramos jugando lesionado la semifinal de Champions.

No quiera usted pasarse de listo porque en este caso no tiene usted razón.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (20 Ago 2021)

Odegaard vendido , comprado por 2,5 kilos vendió por 40 más lo cobrado a la Real 2kilos más lo cobrado al Arsenal 5 kilos.

No ha estado.mal el negocio.

Veamos en qué se invierte ese dinero


----------



## euromelon (20 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Odegaard vendido , comprado por 2,5 kilos vendió por 40 más lo cobrado a la Real 2kilos más lo cobrado al Arsenal 5 kilos.
> 
> No ha estado.mal el negocio.
> 
> Veamos en qué se invierte ese dinero



En pagar el sueldo de Marcelo Isco y váter este año


----------



## Edu.R (20 Ago 2021)

Kroos lesionado
Modric lesionado
Odegaard vendido

El domingo es imposible que no juegue Isco. Es lo que hay.


----------



## euromelon (20 Ago 2021)

Modric no juega este finde 


Lesionado


----------



## seven up (20 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> En pagar el sueldo de Marcelo Isco y váter este año



Ya pero la culpa no la tienen ellos, la tienen los que les firmaron esos contratos multimillonarios multianuales. Recordar que lo de Marcelo, Isco y Váter no es de este año, ni del anterior, ni del anterior del anterior, hace cuatro años que no hacen nada másque arrastrarse por los campos. Para más INRI renuevan por una pasta al Vater y encima por 3 años más, cerrando el paso a jugadores mucho mejores y mas jovenes.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Ago 2021)

seven up dijo:


> Ya pero la culpa no la tienen ellos, la tienen los que les firmaron esos contratos multimillonarios multianuales. Recordar que lo de Marcelo, Isco y Váter no es de este año, ni del anterior, ni del anterior del anterior, hace cuatro años que no hacen nada másque arrastrarse por los campos. Para más INRI renuevan por una pasta al Vater y encima por 3 años más, cerrando el paso a jugadores mucho mejores y mas jovenes.



Te digo una cosa, Lucas Vázquez al menos se lo deja todo, el tio es limitado, pero tiene actitud y para un apaño ha demostrado que vale. Los otros dos están bastante por debajo, en mi opinión.

Que Lucas tendría que ser suplente, SI rotundo, pero a mi no me molesta en la plantilla.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (20 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Kroos lesionado
> Modric lesionado
> Odegaard vendido
> 
> El domingo es imposible que no juegue Isco. Es lo que hay.



¡ Cojonudo! Alguno se va a acordar del lacito con el que ha vendido a Odegaard.

No tenemos gente para jugar en el centro pero nos los quitamos de encima: ¡brillante!


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (20 Ago 2021)

Espero tenga cojones Carletto y tire de Blanco dejando a a Isco en el banquillo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ago 2021)

seven up dijo:


> Ya pero la culpa no la tienen ellos, la tienen los que les firmaron esos contratos multimillonarios multianuales. Recordar que lo de Marcelo, Isco y Váter no es de este año, ni del anterior, ni del anterior del anterior, hace cuatro años que no hacen nada másque arrastrarse por los campos. Para más INRI renuevan por una pasta al Vater y encima por 3 años más, cerrando el paso a jugadores mucho mejores y mas jovenes.



Lo único que se le puede reprochar a Lucas es que debió haberse dado cuenta de que su futuro estaba en el lateral hace como 4 temporadas. Nos hubiésemos ahorrado a Odriozola y hubiésemos mirado con otros ojos lo de Achraf, creo.

Aparte de eso, conducta intachable cuando juega y cuando no, salario bajito (sobre todo comparado con Marcelo e Isco) y rendimiento notable para ser el jugador 15 o 16 de la plantilla.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (20 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> En pagar el sueldo de Marcelo Isco y váter este año



A veces le quita usted a uno las ganas de vivir


----------



## euromelon (20 Ago 2021)

seven up dijo:


> Ya pero la culpa no la tienen ellos, la tienen los que les firmaron esos contratos multimillonarios multianuales. Recordar que lo de Marcelo, Isco y Váter no es de este año, ni del anterior, ni del anterior del anterior, hace cuatro años que no hacen nada másque arrastrarse por los campos. Para más INRI renuevan por una pasta al Vater y encima por 3 años más, cerrando el paso a jugadores mucho mejores y mas jovenes.



Váter es contrato dehac 3 meses


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (20 Ago 2021)

Esa mola


----------



## Edu.R (20 Ago 2021)

> _Hace más de 6,5 años firmé por el Real Madrid y cumplí un sueño grande. Poder vestir la camiseta blanca, jugar en el Bernabéu y jugar la champions con el Madrid. No puedo ser más orgulloso. Vine con 16 años y he tenido la oportunidad de aprender de los mejores del mundo y mis ídolos. He aprendido muchísimo y he disfrutado el camino. Estoy agradecido de todo lo que me ha pasado y todo lo que he aprendido. Quiero dar las gracias a todas las personas que me han ayudado a mejorar y crecer por Madrid. Entrenadores, compañeros, fisios, gente del club y la afición. Gracias! He pasado momentos buenos y momentos malos, como siempre en la vida y en el fútbol. Me ha hecho mucho más fuerte y más preparado para lo que viene. Estos días se habla mucho sobre mi y mis motivos por salir. Solo quiero decir que casi todo lo que están diciendo no es la verdad. Para mi es una pena que la prensa digan cosas que no es cierto, porque mucha gente piensa sinceramente que sea así. Yo tengo mis motivos, yo se lo que es la verdad y lo que ha pasado y por eso creo que es para lo mejor. Gracias _





Hasta sabía más castellano que Bale.

La prensa echando mierda, no podía saberse.


----------



## barullo (20 Ago 2021)

Ese chaval es buen pelotero, una pena que se vaya de la liga y un alivio que no juegue en el mandril


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ago 2021)

Trivial de bar: la frase "yo tengo mis motivos, yo sé lo que es la verdad" la dijo Odegaard despidiéndose del Madrid o la mujer de Isco en un post de Instagram? 1, 2, 3 responda otra vez.

El futbolista moderno es una especie perfectamente fusilable, la pena es que me gusta el fútbol y el fútbol sin futbolistas es complicado.


----------



## Chichimango (20 Ago 2021)

Pues nada, otra temporada con Isco y Marcelo jugando sus buenos minutos. Lo de Marcelo me jode, pero al fin y al cabo es una leyenda del Madrid. Lo de Isco es mucho peor, es un tío que lleva años y años de turismo en la capital, que se levanta una pasta y no aporta una mierda.

En fin, a ver si al menos viene el gabacho para que no me salga una úlcera.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ago 2021)

A ver si fichan ya al mamadou que por lo menos veremos a alguien correr y hacer regates de verdad porque los hijos de puta que tenemos a excepción de Modric menuda tela.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (21 Ago 2021)

Se ha comentado ya amego 2023? Hará de amego de mbappé? estamos ante luisuarización del amego?


----------



## Cuqui (21 Ago 2021)

A mi modo de ver es evidentisimo que mbappe no viene esta temporada (y ya veremos si viene la siguiente). La prensa esta haciendo la tipica trama del verano y le esta saliendo bien, nada mas: millones de clicks para los panfletos y audiencia en pleno verano para el chiringuito.


----------



## fieraverde (21 Ago 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ese chaval es buen pelotero, una pena que se vaya de la liga y un alivio que no juegue en el mandril



En serio? Vaya pedo llevas ...


----------



## Roedr (21 Ago 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> A mi modo de ver es evidentisimo que mbappe no viene esta temporada (y ya veremos si viene la siguiente). La prensa esta haciendo la tipica trama del verano y le esta saliendo bien, nada mas: millones de clicks para los panfletos y audiencia en pleno verano para el chiringuito.



Ahora hay pocas opciones, pero es que en la siguiente yo no veo ninguna. No hay forma que podamos competir con la Premier en salarios, y allí sería el líder de un equipo potente, que es lo que busca.

Cuando lo deje Benzemá... o nos sale un delantero bueno de la cantera o vamos a estar a dos velas durante lustros.

Edito: la única forma en que La Liga (Madrid&Farsa) sea de nuevo competitiva es que bajen los impuestos a los sueldos de jugadores. Mientras tanto tendremos impuestos muy altos con escasa recaudación porque no tendremos a estrellas.


----------



## The number of de beast (21 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Ahora hay pocas opciones, pero es que en la siguiente yo no veo ninguna. No hay forma que podamos competir con la Premier en salarios, y allí sería el líder de un equipo potente, que es lo que busca.
> 
> Cuando lo deje Benzemá... o nos sale un delantero bueno de la cantera o vamos a estar a dos velas durante lustros.
> 
> Edito: la única forma en que La Liga (Madrid&Farsa) sea de nuevo competitiva es que bajen los impuestos a los sueldos de jugadores. Mientras tanto tendremos impuestos muy altos con escasa recaudación porque no tendremos a estrellas.



Cómo no se va a competir si el presupuesto del Madrid o Barsa es superior al de los equipos ingleses. Y en cualquier caso tu teoría sería válida también para esta temporada igual que para la próxima. Pero es evidente que no lo es, y el tipo quiere ir al Madrid, entre otras cosas por ser el equipo más importante y con más palmarés del mundo.


----------



## Covid Bryant (21 Ago 2021)

mandriles, la tortuga pa cuando?

me suena al *se queda *de pique


----------



## Roedr (21 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Cómo no se va a competir si el presupuesto del Madrid o Barsa es superior al de los equipos ingleses. Y en cualquier caso tu teoría sería válida también para esta temporada igual que para la próxima. Pero es evidente que no lo es, y el tipo quiere ir al Madrid, entre otras cosas por ser el equipo más importante y con más palmarés del mundo.



No podemos competir con City o Chelsea, aparte obviamente del PSG, y con el resto habría que ver, porque la entrada de pasta de TV que tiene la Premier es impresionante. 

También quería venir al Madrid hace tres temporadas, y a la hora de la verdad se fue donde cobraba más y tenía (en ese momento) menos competencia. 

Por último, la gente no viene al Madrid 'por ser el equipo más importante y con más palmarés del mundo'. Vienen si se les ofrece una oferta económica al menos tan alta como la competencia, y les encaja lo demás (competencia, tipo de vida, etc.).


----------



## The number of de beast (21 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> No podemos competir con City o Chelsea, aparte obviamente del PSG, y con el resto habría que ver, porque la entrada de pasta de TV que tiene la Premier es impresionante.
> 
> También quería venir al Madrid hace tres temporadas, y a la hora de la verdad se fue donde cobraba más y tenía (en ese momento) menos competencia.
> 
> Por último, la gente no viene al Madrid 'por ser el equipo más importante y con más palmarés del mundo'. Vienen si se les ofrece una oferta económica al menos tan alta como la competencia, y les encaja lo demás (competencia, tipo de vida, etc.).



¿Entonces que hacen Courtois y Hazard en Madrid si no se puede competir con el Chelsea? ¿Están aquí por la noche, la movida o las tapas madrileñas y perdiendo pasta?

Si tienen la misma o parecida oferta que en Londres se viene abajo tu discurso, y naturalmente que se puede competir con ellos en igualdad de condiciones. Otra cosa es, -y esto es lo que molesta en realidad a los del cuento de los clubes estado- que no os guste que recién llegados puedan igualar las condiciones del Madrid-Barsa. Ya comprendo que mola más competir contra el Celta, Eibar y Elche y su nula capacidad económica para luego presumir de que somos los mejores..... Pero eso es lo que hay, mejor acostumbrarse a que los demás no se chupan el dedo y pueden fichar igual que tú.


----------



## euromelon (21 Ago 2021)

Siguen dando la tabarra con Arribas






Golazo de Arribas para dar el triunfo al Real Madrid Castilla


El Real Madrid Castilla se ha impuesto al Bilbao Athletic por 1-0, en el último partidos amistoso de pretemporada. El conjunto blanco dominó el partido, pero no fue hasta el minuto




www.marca.com


----------



## euromelon (21 Ago 2021)

Gareth Bale: ‘What makes me unhappy? Nothing. Life is what you make it’


The footballer on self-belief, golf and finding relaxation in simplicity




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Roedr (21 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> ¿Entonces que hacen Courtois y Hazard en Madrid si no se puede competir con el Chelsea? ¿Están aquí por la noche, la movida o las tapas madrileñas y perdiendo pasta?
> 
> Si tienen la misma o parecida oferta que en Londres se viene abajo tu discurso, y naturalmente que se puede competir con ellos en igualdad de condiciones. Otra cosa es, -y esto es lo que molesta en realidad a los del cuento de los clubes estado- que no os guste que recién llegados puedan igualar las condiciones del Madrid-Barsa. Ya comprendo que mola más competir contra el Celta, Eibar y Elche y su nula capacidad económica para luego presumir de que somos los mejores..... Pero eso es lo que hay, mejor acostumbrarse a que los demás no se chupan el dedo y pueden fichar igual que tú.



Courtois: está aquí por sus hijos madrileños. 
Hazard: está aquí como retiro después de haberse forrado en el Chelsea. El hombre quería experimentar estar en un club de verdad.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Ago 2021)

Freiburg 2-1 B.Dortmund

Hoy no se hablará de Haaland, tampoco.


----------



## euromelon (21 Ago 2021)

Que dice trans fermarkt que pufo Pedri vale 80kilos y mierda fati 60 jaajjaa


----------



## Xequinfumfa (22 Ago 2021)

Pinchazo del Barça en Bilbao. Empate a uno. 

Hay que ganar en el Ciudad de Valencia.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Pinchazo del Barça en Bilbao. Empate a uno.
> 
> Hay que ganar en el Ciudad de Valencia.



El Barcelona fuera de casa lleva varias temporadas sufriendo mucho. Hoy, por juego, ha merecido perder. 75 minutos dominado (Esto ya es noticia, porque muchos partidos no los ganaba porque el rival se le encerraba atrás y no generaba, pero hoy el Ath.Bilbao ha salido a por todas) lo que pasa que arriba sigue teniendo nivel, y hoy sin hacer casi nada, ha generado 3-4 ocasiones bastante buenas (Una de ellas ha sido gol).

También os digo, es un equipo sujetado por alfileres. Si junta todo, es un equipo muy peligroso, pero si no es así, es bastante más vulnerable que el Real Madrid o el At.Madrid, en mi opinión. Y eso en una Liga...

Creo que al Barcelona de local seguirá siendo muy difícil de sacarle algo, pero cada partido de visitante va a ser un dolor de muelas para ellos.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (22 Ago 2021)

Gran fichaje Eric García para el Farça


----------



## Venturi (22 Ago 2021)

Ni de coña, ese va a hacer santo a Balotelli


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Ago 2021)

y seguramente el LUCHO convara a ERIC GARCIA en vez de a NACHO


----------



## josemanuelb (22 Ago 2021)

El peor Farsa que recuerdo. Salvo algún detalle de De Jong y Depay menuda banda de cojos jojojo. Si jugasen en la Premier quedaban a media tabla y con suerte.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Ago 2021)

josemanuelb dijo:


> El peor Farsa que recuerdo. Salvo algún detalle de De Jong y Depay menuda banda de cojos jojojo. Si jugasen en la Premier quedaban a media tabla y con suerte.



Si si .120 millóns por grealish para marcar al norwich..


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (22 Ago 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y seguramente el LUCHO convara a ERIC GARCIA en vez de a NACHO



Mejor para el madridismo


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Ago 2021)

__





Canales de Telegram o páginas web que provean de enlaces para ver el fútbol (acestream, m3u8, etc)


https://t.me/sport7return https://t.me/acestream_spanish https://t.me/ace_ball https://arenavision.site/ https://highlights365.com/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Ago 2021)

Arsenal cero puntos, cero goles en dos partidos.

No sé cómo se dice viuda en noruego, pero es para vosotras.


----------



## kakarot (22 Ago 2021)

Nacho, el nuevo Beceknabuer


----------



## road runner (22 Ago 2021)

Odegaard, ni convocado al partido de hoy del Arsenal.
Fuera de forma.


> Comenzaba a llover en *Londres*, pero las nubes negras parecían que solo acompañaban a los jugadores de *Arteta*, ante la mirada de *Ødegaard *en la grada.



El Chelsea vence al Arsenal con Lukaku como protagonista


----------



## Xequinfumfa (22 Ago 2021)

josemanuelb dijo:


> El peor Farsa que recuerdo. Salvo algún detalle de De Jong y Depay menuda banda de cojos jojojo. Si jugasen en la Premier quedaban a media tabla y con suerte.



De Jong es un jugón estratosférico; es tres cuartos del Barça el solito. Como se lesione no le ganan ni al Marchalenes.


----------



## Chispeante (22 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> De Jong es un jugón estratosférico; es tres cuartos del Barça el solito. Como se lesione no le ganan ni al Marchalenes.



Pues no se si llega al nivel jugón estratosférico, pero en los partidos que le ví con el Ajax y con su selección, tenía maneras de crack. No me gustó nada que lo fichará el Barcelona, pero en ese momento nuestro centro del campo no admitía a nadie más. Ahora mismo, está claro que, con permiso de Isco y Ceballos, tendría plaza fija en nuestro Madrid.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (22 Ago 2021)

Sería titular indiscutible en el Madrid, es un futbolista tremendo. Sería interesante seguirle de cerca por si el Barça se ve obligado a venderlo o hacerle una buena oferta cuando acabe contrato. No sé si querría venir, creo que siente bastante los colores. En cualquier caso, el mejor del Barça a años luz del resto.

P.S. Lo acabo de mirar, termina contrato el 26. Imposible; un gran jugador que se nos escapó. En su posición está Casemiro y, por detrás, vienen Blanco y Morante. Lo que he visto de Blanco me ha gustado mucho, veremos si acaba cuajando. Morante tiene muy buena pinta también, aunque me da que ni llegará a la primera plantilla, lo acabarán vendiendo.


----------



## euromelon (22 Ago 2021)

Otra oportunidad más para el mierda de Isco con lo que nunca ha tenido odegaard Casemiro y Valverde por detrás


----------



## Harkkonen (22 Ago 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> mandriles, la tortuga pa cuando?
> 
> me suena al *se queda *de pique



Gratis el verano que viene, por 120 kilos este verano


----------



## artemis (22 Ago 2021)

Grande Carleto Isco y 10 más jajajajaja


----------



## artemis (22 Ago 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Gratis el verano que viene, por 120 kilos este verano



GRATIS? Jajajajajajja se lleva los 100 kilos el y su padre de prima de fichaje


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (22 Ago 2021)

Sin Messi en LaLiga, quiénes son los aspirantes al 'Pichichi' 21/22


Tras la marcha de Messi, estos son los candidatos al pichichi para la próxima temporada: Benzema, Gerard Moreno, Luis Suárez, Depay, Griezmann, En Nesyri e Isak.



as.com




.

El pichichi será Benzema al parecer


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Ago 2021)

Ijco y 10 más. Grande Carletto, tu ceja nos muestra el camino.


----------



## Roedr (22 Ago 2021)

ya echaréis de menos a ZZ, ya lo echaréis... sobre todo cuando veáis que somos incapaces de ganar un partido ante un rival potente y que sólo rota por lesiones. Sólo espero que Pintus compense un poco y la cosa no termine como parece.


----------



## Woden (22 Ago 2021)

Ver a Isco de titular en el Madrid da tanta pereza como ir a que te hagan una colonoscopia.


----------



## artemis (22 Ago 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Ver a Isco de titular en el Madrid da tanta pereza como ir a que te hagan una colonoscopia.



Ten en cuenta que hay gente para todo... por ejemplo a @Talabera le gusta ver a Isco y que le hagan una colonoscopia y sin anestesia ambas cosas


----------



## Woden (22 Ago 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que hay gente para todo... por ejemplo a @Talabera le gusta ver a Isco y que le hagan una colonoscopia y sin anestesia ambas cosas



También es cierto.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (22 Ago 2021)

A ver si Zidane vuelve pronto.


----------



## artemis (22 Ago 2021)

Cuantos de los nuevos fichajes del Madrid juegan hoy?


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (22 Ago 2021)

¿Algún link para ver el.partido que no ando en casa hoy ?


----------



## Edu.R (22 Ago 2021)

Ni Hernández Hernández puede anular el gol de Bale.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (22 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> ¿Algún link para ver el.partido que no ando en casa hoy ?



Levante UD vs Real Madrid Live Stream | FBStreams


----------



## el ruinas II (22 Ago 2021)

gol de gareth a pase del amego


----------



## Edu.R (22 Ago 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Odegaard, ni convocado al partido de hoy del Arsenal.
> Fuera de forma.
> 
> El Chelsea vence al Arsenal con Lukaku como protagonista



Pero si llegó ANTES DE AYER a Londres, como coño queréis que juegue, si no ha entrenado ni un día con el Arsenal


----------



## pepitoburbujas (22 Ago 2021)

Buen gol, sí señor. En jugada de contraataque, cosa que no recordaba ya


----------



## Edu.R (22 Ago 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Buen gol, sí señor. En jugada de contraataque, cosa que no recordaba ya



Y eso que hay CHARCOS, tiene meritazo lo que ha hecho Benzema, porque el balón ha cambiado de velocidad 2 veces.


----------



## euromelon (22 Ago 2021)

Piperos hijos de puta a mamarla


----------



## Venturi (22 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Y eso que hay CHARCOS, tiene meritazo lo que ha hecho Benzema, porque el balón ha cambiado de velocidad 2 veces.



No te olvides del pase de Alaba. Hay uno en parís que le deben rechinar los dientes bastante.


----------



## JimTonic (22 Ago 2021)

que malo es isco dios mio, este hasta cuando lo tenemos aqui


----------



## el ruinas II (22 Ago 2021)

que mediocre es lucas vazquez, la puta que lo pario


----------



## euromelon (22 Ago 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> que mediocre es lucas vazquez, la puta que lo pario



Jodiendo una ocasión de gol


----------



## Scardanelli (22 Ago 2021)

A Bale pisando zona de 9 se le van a caer los goles.


----------



## Roedr (22 Ago 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> A ver si Zidane vuelve pronto.


----------



## road runner (22 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pero si llegó ANTES DE AYER a Londres, como coño *queréis* que juegue, si no ha entrenado ni un día con el Arsenal



Singular, hombre. Solo soy uno.

¿Cuantísimos tíos no han jugado al menos 10 minutos en su partido de presentación? 
Qué perdieron 2-0, no se perdía más por meterlo un rato.

Lleva entrenando, se supone, toda la pretemporada con el Madrid. 

¡No fue ni convocado!
Leí que por falta de forma. Dios sabe.


----------



## Roedr (22 Ago 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Cuantos de los nuevos fichajes del Madrid juegan hoy?



Bale y Alaba

Edito: Bale, Hazard y Alaba.


----------



## Scardanelli (22 Ago 2021)

Hay que ser muy idiota para que tu equipo titular cuente con Militao, Nacho y Alaba y no fichar un central...


----------



## Scardanelli (22 Ago 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Singular, hombre. Solo soy uno.
> 
> ¿Cuantísimos tíos no han jugado al menos 10 minutos en su partido de presentación?
> Qué perdieron 2-0, no se perdía más por meterlo un rato.
> ...



Yo esperaría a que entrenara al menos un día con el Arsenal para declarar la victoria.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 Ago 2021)

Ya sé que el Levante no es el Milán de Sacchi o el Ajax de Cruyff pero por lo menos el juego del Madrid es casi entretenido...


----------



## el ruinas II (22 Ago 2021)

toma tarjeta por maricon


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (22 Ago 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Levante UD vs Real Madrid Live Stream | FBStreams



Dios le guarde.

Veo que ya marcó Bale... la de goles que os perdimos el año pasado por las fobias de zZ


----------



## HArtS (22 Ago 2021)

¿Podrá Hazard jugar dos partidos seguidos sin lesionarse?


----------



## road runner (22 Ago 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Yo esperaría a que entrenara al menos un día con el Arsenal para declarar la victoria.



No sería mi victoria, no va de eso ni mucho menos.

Confié en que algunos de los que mandan en el Madrid saben de ésto y no hacen las cosas de capricho.

Claro que algunas veces se equivocarán a veces, pero coño, que acabamos de barrer en Europa y el personal está siempre echando pestes.

Echaron de Mou, el que empezó todo, de Zidane, de Benzema, de Bale, de todo todo Dios.
Y de F. Pérez, por supuesto.

Todo está mal siempre. Todo.
Todomalistas que solo disfrutan al perder.
Ya lo decía yo, te dirán.

La afición del Madrid, en un cierto porcentaje, es penosa. Lo siento.


----------



## el ruinas II (22 Ago 2021)

hasta isco esta jugando bien el hijoputa


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 Ago 2021)

Vaya centro de nivel Regional Preferente que se ha marcado Limitao...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 Ago 2021)

A Bale le han faltado 50 cms para marcar el libre directo del año.


----------



## Scardanelli (22 Ago 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Claro que algunas veces se equivocarán a veces, pero coño, que acabamos de barrer en Europa y el personal está siempre echando pestes.



Hace ya algún tiempo. Pero no estamos hablando de historia, sino del equipo actual y de como hacerlo mejor.


----------



## Scardanelli (22 Ago 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> hasta isco esta jugando bien el hijoputa



Menos el cerdo de PANZARD, que es un chiste.


----------



## el ruinas II (22 Ago 2021)

isco parece messi


----------



## Scardanelli (22 Ago 2021)

Dentro de su fútbol soporífero, no es su peor partido.


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Ago 2021)

Para mi lo inexplicable es como los comentaristas le doran la píldora a Benzema partido tras partido, que hoy no está haciendo nada del otro mundo (tampoco mal) y para ellos cada vez que la toca es algo maravilloso... joder, si en el gol se veía a kilómetros que se iba a parar y pasarla porque el no es capaz de finalizar eso, pues por lo visto ha hecho algo increíble... 

Por cierto, Isco no me está disgustando, no es De Jong que efectivamente es muy muy bueno, pero esta jugando con ganas.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Ago 2021)

La verdad que yo he gostado bastante, incluso Isco ha tenido minutos de parecer un jugador de CALIDAC, algo que no pasaba desde ni se sabe.

Gol de Bale, bien. Alaba por Ramos, gratísima decisión.

Podríamos habernos ido incluso 0-2, pero con este nivel de juego, honestamente los títulos nacionales son muy conseguibles.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (22 Ago 2021)

0-1 que sabe a poco. Ya se que solo van 2 partidos pero esto es otro mundo en comparación con Soporine Zidane.


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Ago 2021)

Para partido coñazo el que se han marcado los del Chulo Cornudone


----------



## el ruinas II (22 Ago 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Menos el cerdo de PANZARD, que es un chiste.



espera a que baje un par de arrobas de peso y ya veras


----------



## Talabera (22 Ago 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que hay gente para todo... por ejemplo a @Talabera le gusta ver a Isco y que le hagan una colonoscopia y sin anestesia ambas cosas



Como siempre el gordaco oráculo pollacs haciendo el comentario cuando menos toca
el mejor partido de Isco dende hace 3 años
hiiiiiiiii


----------



## Xequinfumfa (22 Ago 2021)

Pues primera parte cojonuda. Este Madrid es muchísimo más entretenido de ver que el de Zidane. Hasta Isco está jugando bien. 

Me molaría ver a Blanco por Isco en el 70 o así, a ver de qué está hecho el chaval.


----------



## Talabera (22 Ago 2021)

Alaba tiene que ser un peazo de central


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (22 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> La verdad que yo he gostado bastante, incluso Isco ha tenido minutos de parecer un jugador de CALIDAC, algo que no pasaba desde ni se sabe.
> 
> Gol de Bale, bien. Alaba por Ramos, gratísima decisión.
> 
> Podríamos habernos ido incluso 0-2, pero con este nivel de juego, honestamente los títulos nacionales son muy conseguibles.



La liga con que nos piten los mismos penaltys a favor que en contra se gana de calle.

Alaba va a venir muy bien para desatascar los partidos Paco y Valverde y Rodrygo no creo que vuelvan a estar lesionados media temporada.


----------



## euromelon (22 Ago 2021)

En la puta TV alabando al saco mierda de isco


----------



## pepitoburbujas (22 Ago 2021)

Pues aprovecho el descanso para escribir, porque he estado entretenido durante el partido. La mejor primera parte que recuerdo en mucho tiempo. Dejando a un lado la calidad del rival, he visto un fútbol dinámico, con mucho primer toque (que es lo mejor de este deporte). No sé si es Pintus, o qué, pero ese dinamismo en el equipo hacía mucho tiempo que no lo veíamos.

Bale ya se dijo muchas veces: pasando de todo, con un palo de golf colgando de cada oreja a modo de pendiente, tiene gol. A ver si no se lesiona.

A Hazard e Isco les sobran regates intrascendentes. Pero sí, es de los partidos menos lamentables que le hemos visto a Isco en mucho tiempo también. Supongo que los cambiarán en la segunda parte. Nos favorece que se puedan hacer tantos cambios ahora. Sacas a estos que estarán muertos y metes a los chavales.

Buena primera parte.


----------



## sociedadponzi (22 Ago 2021)

el madrid termina la jugadas, bien o mal, pero las termina, y eso crea dudas en el equipo rival


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Ago 2021)

Hemos salido concentrados


----------



## Harkkonen (22 Ago 2021)

El fichaje es Isco


----------



## Edu.R (22 Ago 2021)

Menuda INYUSTISIA.


----------



## HArtS (22 Ago 2021)

Gol del Levante.


----------



## artemis (22 Ago 2021)

Jajajajaja Lucas váter jajajajaja


----------



## artemis (22 Ago 2021)

@euromelon anota todos los nicks de los piperos que hablan bien de Ijco


----------



## Xequinfumfa (22 Ago 2021)

Cagada de Lucas Vázquez y giligol del Levante. 
Necesitamos un lateral derecho top como el comer.


----------



## road runner (22 Ago 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Hace ya algún tiempo. Pero no estamos hablando de historia, sino del equipo actual y de como hacerlo mejor.



Hablar de si era mejor que Odeg. se fuese o se quedase es hablar de historia???

Venga hombre que de habilidades argumentativas estoy ya quemado.

Entiendes muy bien lo que he dicho para llegar a eso.

Y... para confiar en alguien nunca te fias de la trayectoria?


----------



## road runner (22 Ago 2021)

Bueno, ya estamos contentos supongo.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Ago 2021)

¿Soy yo, o estamos tirando desde fuera del área siempre que podemos?


----------



## artemis (22 Ago 2021)

Jojojo que golazo, se la come Lucas Váter OTRA VEZ jajajajajaja


----------



## Xequinfumfa (22 Ago 2021)

Joder, qué chicharro de Campaña, tú...


----------



## HArtS (22 Ago 2021)

Lo da vuelta el Levante.


----------



## Edge2 (22 Ago 2021)

jajajajajaja jajajajajajaja jajajaajajajajajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajaja


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (22 Ago 2021)

¿Quién pensó que Vater podría jugar de lateral?

¿ No tuvimos bastante el año pasado?


----------



## euromelon (22 Ago 2021)

Fallo de váter pero para los Mongoicos la culpa es de bale


----------



## Xequinfumfa (22 Ago 2021)

Asensio, Rodrygo y Vini por Isco, Bale y Hazard. Vamos, coño, que podemos.


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Ago 2021)

Oño, si sale el dúo brasileño. Al menos le pondrán ganas y risas.

Aquí ya hemos dicho que Cejelotti no se comía los turrones. Ya veremos.


----------



## fred (22 Ago 2021)

3 años le renovamos y con aumento y todo,madre mía que panda de incompetentes


----------



## HArtS (22 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> ¿Quién pensó que Vater podría jugar de lateral?



El mismo que renovó a Carvajal...


----------



## Xequinfumfa (22 Ago 2021)

¿De verdad Oyarzábal es peor que Lucas? ¿De verdad?

P.S. Sale Carvajal. Lógico.


----------



## Woden (22 Ago 2021)

Cagarla ahora es bueno para el Madric.
Quizá hace ponerse las pilas a Floper con la tortuga ninja o sino es el primer clavo en el ataud de Jamonetti. A este paso será en octubre cuando lo larguen.


----------



## fred (22 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> ¿De verdad Oyarzábal es peor que Lucas? ¿De verdad?
> 
> P.S. Sale Carvajal. Lógico.



Odriozola juega tan poco que hasta se te ha olvidado el nombre


----------



## HArtS (22 Ago 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Quizá hace ponerse las pilas a Floper con la tortuga ninja o sino es el primer clavo en el ataud de Jamonetti. A este paso será en octubre cuando lo larguen.



El problema no es que larguen a Ancelotti o lo dejen terminar la temporada, es que Florentino simplemente no quiere entender que es imprescindible fichar un equipo completo, que seguir con los mismos es suicida.

Ah y que el único entrenador capaz de construir un proyecto ganador es Conte.


----------



## road runner (22 Ago 2021)




----------



## road runner (22 Ago 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> es imprescindible fichar un equipo completo


----------



## HArtS (22 Ago 2021)

El mismo juego lento y predecible que con ZZ...


----------



## el ruinas II (22 Ago 2021)

para que queremos a mbappe


----------



## Suprimo (22 Ago 2021)

Golazo de Vinicius


----------



## Edu.R (22 Ago 2021)

Ese no es Vinicius.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (22 Ago 2021)

Vinicius en modo goleador, increíble...


----------



## HArtS (22 Ago 2021)

Qué buen gol de Vinicius!!!

De Vinicius siempre lo he dicho: A Vinicius sólo hay que darle balones largos. Darle pelotas al pie es matarlo, pero si les das balones fuertes y muy largos puede ser aprovechable.


----------



## HArtS (22 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ese no es Vinicius.



Lo cambiaron por su gemelo bueno.


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Ago 2021)

Juro que antes del gol de Vinicius estaba a punto de mandar un post explicando lo paquete que era... 

Para mejor ocasión


----------



## Xequinfumfa (22 Ago 2021)

Gooooooooooopopoooooooooooool de Viniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Este año, Pichichi, joder. Vamos!!!!!!


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Ago 2021)

He visto cosas que no creeríais. Los rayos betaganma más allá de la puerta de tanhausen y Vinicius definiendo con calidac


----------



## Suprimo (22 Ago 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Juro que antes del gol de Vinicius estaba a punto de mandar un post explicando lo paquete que era...
> 
> Para mejor ocasión



El pobre se sigue regateando a sí mismo, me da hasta apuro ya


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Ago 2021)

Que faltas tan ridículas pitan los arbitros españoles, es caer un jugador y sonar el pito automáticamente...


----------



## Edu.R (22 Ago 2021)

Pues yo os digo una cosa, acabe como acabe el partido, a mi me gusta mucho lo que veo.

Si tenemos dos errores puntuales en 10 minutos y justo el rival nos mete dos goles, pues son cosas que pasan. Habrá que ajustar. Pero creo que estamos jugando bien y versátil.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Ago 2021)

Y si son TRES, PUES TRES.

Joder que mala noche, colega.


----------



## artemis (22 Ago 2021)

El pequeño canguro no ha parado ningún balón...


----------



## Edge2 (22 Ago 2021)

jajajajajajajajajajaa jajajajajajajajajajaj jajajajajajajajajaa jajajajaajajajajaja


----------



## Suprimo (22 Ago 2021)

Típico pase al rival para que marque a placer


----------



## Xequinfumfa (22 Ago 2021)

Joder, qué partidito...cagada de Alaba.


----------



## sociedadponzi (22 Ago 2021)

joder, 3 llegadas 3 goles


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Joder, qué partidito...cagada de Alaba.



Se ha adaptado de puta madre


----------



## DRIDMA (22 Ago 2021)

Liga tirada a la segunda jornada.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Joder, qué partidito...cagada de Alaba.



Pues es un partido donde el rival aprovecha todo lo que le dejas.

Si juegas asi, de cada 10 ganas 8, y si ajustas la defensa 19 de cada 20.

Y con Hernández Hernández en el VAR, ya ni te cuento.


----------



## road runner (22 Ago 2021)

Las señas de identidad del barcelonismo son el victimismo y la pusesió.

La nuestra es el todomalismo.

Deberíamos retirarnos, de todo.
Y pedir perdón al mundo. Por haber existido.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (22 Ago 2021)

Vinicius, qué le han dado??


----------



## el ruinas II (22 Ago 2021)

vini con zidane parecia un paquetazo llega carletto y va para pichichi


----------



## Edu.R (22 Ago 2021)

GOSTO GOSTO GOSTO


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Ago 2021)

Joder, el Vinicius ese no es malo no?


----------



## Xequinfumfa (22 Ago 2021)

¿Asensio está jugando? Me cago en su puta madre, ¿cuándo vendemos a ese cabrón?


----------



## Xequinfumfa (22 Ago 2021)

Queremos un hat trick de Vini, con dos cojones!!!!


----------



## el ruinas II (22 Ago 2021)

toma roja HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (22 Ago 2021)

Joder el Vinicius


----------



## Suprimo (22 Ago 2021)

Pasadme el número del que le pasa la merca a Vinicius


----------



## Edu.R (22 Ago 2021)

No tienen cambios


----------



## Xequinfumfa (22 Ago 2021)

Hostia qué partido, hermanos!!!!


----------



## Roedr (22 Ago 2021)

Tres comentarios:

1. Carletto agradecerá el gol de Vini poniendo de titular el próximo partido a Hazard
2. Estamos presenciando la parte buena de las temporadas de Carletto
3. Florentino debe estar meditando el momento de pedir perdón y suplicar a ZZ que vuelva


----------



## DRIDMA (22 Ago 2021)

Tirarán a puerta??


----------



## Roedr (22 Ago 2021)

Vini, te quiero!.


----------



## sociedadponzi (22 Ago 2021)

partido de los anyos 90


----------



## Edu.R (22 Ago 2021)

Hay que tirar a puerta COÑO. Desde donde sea.


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Ago 2021)

La madre que los pario, ni un tiro a puerta en 10 minutos con un jugador de campo de portero


----------



## Scardanelli (22 Ago 2021)

Vaya vergüenza de arbitraje, no han dejado jugar ni un segundo en los últimos 10 minutos y no ha hecho nada.


----------



## euromelon (22 Ago 2021)

Resumen 
Balw 1 gol

Vini 2 goles
Váter nos cuesta dos goles

Nos 4oban un penalti


----------



## Scardanelli (22 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hay que tirar a puerta COÑO. Desde donde sea.



Otra vergüenza. Vaya equipo, contra 10 y sin portero y no tiran a puerta.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (22 Ago 2021)

Porqué el Levante siempre complica a los grandes???


----------



## Edge2 (22 Ago 2021)

Saludad al lidl jajajajajaa


----------



## artemis (22 Ago 2021)

La nueva defensa del Madrid 2 partidos 4 goles encajados


----------



## Xequinfumfa (22 Ago 2021)

Juegas 10 minutos con un tío que no es portero y no tiras a puerta...

A ver...
-Vini debería ser titular la próxima jornada
-Odio eterno a Asensio
-Ha sido un partido divertidísimo, a pesar de todo. 
-El Madrid juega bien; hoy ha sido un partido raro de cojones, pero el Madrid juega bien. Seguimos.


----------



## Scardanelli (22 Ago 2021)

Ya os lo dije:




Scardanelli dijo:


> Por cierto, jugadón de VINICIUS, que de un balón perdido saca un pedazo de contragolpe.
> 
> AUN OS PODÉIS SUBIR AL CARRO DE O REI VINICIUS.


----------



## Scardanelli (22 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Juegas 10 minutos con un tío que no es portero y no tiras a puerta...
> 
> A ver...
> -Vini debería ser titular la próxima jornada
> ...



Mucho más divertido que cualquiera de ZZ.

Lo de no tirar a puerta es de chiste.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ago 2021)

Bueno, obviamente se pueden poner pegas, porque las hay.

Pero con este nivel de juego, creo que no podemos estar disgustados en absoluto. Y si de vez en cuando alguno de la delantera se la saca como hoy Vinicius, pues GOSTAMOS todos.

Hemos tenido 4 errores atrás, y han sido 3 goles y un palo. Joder, un 75% de efectividad tampoco es lo normal.

Para mi esto es más un "accidente" que otra cosa, obviamente nos dejamos 2 puntos, pero son cosas que pasan. No es un empate Paco donde no has hecho nada, es un empate donde en ataque has estado a un gran nivel, y "simplemente" en defensa nos han salido muchas cosas mal, y el rival no ha perdonado ni una.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Ago 2021)

Pues incluso empatando meten goles y llevan 7 en dos partidos


----------



## pepitoburbujas (23 Ago 2021)

Pues hemos perdido dos puntos por los fallos en defensa. A ver si por lo menos Vázquez no vuelve a jugar de defensa, que ya dije un millón de veces que el hombre NO es defensa. Puede hacer el parche si no queda más remedio, pero nada más.

El mejor, mi Vini. Pero hay que proporcionarle la forma de juego que a él le beneficia. La de rondito de Zidane lo mataba. A él balones en profundidad y a correr. Parece que hoy no definió ya tan mal, eh? Se van a acabar las bromas con él jeje. 

El partido ha sido entretenido, lástima de errores gordos que nos han costado dos puntos.


----------



## Fiodor (23 Ago 2021)

Como todos los años, perdiendo puntos al inicio de Liga contra rivales pequeños... De todas formas, sin Kroos y sin Modric se notan las costuras, da igual el entrenador o el rival...


----------



## Roedr (23 Ago 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Mucho más divertido que cualquiera de ZZ.
> 
> Lo de no tirar a puerta es de chiste.



un partido en que encajas 3 contra un rival de mierda no puede ser divertido.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ago 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pues incluso empatando meten goles y llevan 7 en dos partidos



Es que hoy al descanso nos teníamos que haber ido 0-2. De salida, dos errores y te remontan... la varianza del fútbol. Esto les pasa a todos los equipos.

Como digo, viendo lo de Vitoria y lo de hoy, no estoy preocupado. Obviamente podríamos llevar 6 puntos, pero noches donde la fortuna no está de tu lado, sucede. Otro día será al revés.


----------



## DRIDMA (23 Ago 2021)

El partido se tenía que haber ido 0-3 al descanso, luego pasa lo de siempre, desconexión y a rezar.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (23 Ago 2021)

Pues nada, nos ha marcado un tipo que llevaba un año si marcar y otro que llevaba 2 años y medio. Hay que joderse.


----------



## Scardanelli (23 Ago 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Pues hemos perdido dos puntos por los fallos en defensa. A ver si por lo menos Vázquez no vuelve a jugar de defensa, que ya dije un millón de veces que el hombre NO es defensa. Puede hacer el parche si no queda más remedio, pero nada más.
> 
> El mejor, mi Vini. Pero hay que proporcionarle la forma de juego que a él le beneficia. La de rondito de Zidane lo mataba. A él balones en profundidad y a correr. Parece que hoy no definió ya tan mal, eh? Se van a acabar las bromas con él jeje.
> 
> El partido ha sido entretenido, lástima de errores gordos que nos han costado dos puntos.



Y porque no se puede jugar con Isco al fútbol a estas alturas. Aunque le salgan bien 4 croquetas, es un regalo para los equipos contrarios. No juega al primer toque, da 7 vueltas y permite que todas las defensas se organicen. Un despropósito.


----------



## Scardanelli (23 Ago 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> El partido se tenía que haber ido 0-3 al descanso, luego pasa lo de siempre, desconexión y a rezar.



Porque jugamos con PANZARD, que resta. Y hoy Benzema ha restado también, sobre todo cuando estaba Jovic.


----------



## Scardanelli (23 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> un partido en que encajas 3 contra un rival de mierda no puede ser divertido.



Le prefiero a cualquier 1-0 de ZZ en el que terminaba queriendo cortarme las venas.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hemos tenido 4 errores atrás, y han sido 3 goles y un palo. Joder, un 75% de efectividad tampoco es lo normal.



Decir que lo de Alaba o el gol de Campaña es un error es como decir que lo de Hiroshima fue un petardo. Con esos errores, estoy de acuerdo en que el 75% de efectividad no es lo normal, lo normal sería el 100%.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ago 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> Como todos los años, perdiendo puntos al inicio de Liga contra rivales pequeños... De todas formas, sin Kroos y sin Modric se notan las costuras, da igual el entrenador o el rival...



El Levante no me parece un mal equipo, y encima ha tenido una noche "afortunada". No es un empate de esos "sosos" donde no haces nada, donde estás "sieso". Para nada.

El Barcelona ayer empató de milagro, si el Ath.Bilbao tiene ayer la "fortuna" que ha tenido hoy el Levante, acaba 4-1. Nosotros digamos que "solo" hemos empatado.

El Atleti hoy no ha jugado una mierda, por ejemplo. Ha ganado al Elche en casa, vale 1-0. Enhorabuena.

Pero en una Liga, si tienes buen juego, lo normal es que los resultados te acaben llegando. Llegarán.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ago 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Decir que lo de Alaba o el gol de Campaña es un error es como decir que lo de Hiroshima fue un petardo. Con esos errores, estoy de acuerdo en que el 75% de efectividad no es lo normal, lo normal sería el 100%.



El tercer gol si.

El segundo la pega según le cae y la mete por la escuadra. Eso muchas veces no entra. Hoy ha sido un golazo, enhorabuena.

Ahora a pensar en el Betis, que también va a ser un partido exigente.


----------



## Scardanelli (23 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Levante no me parece un mal equipo, y encima ha tenido una noche "afortunada". No es un empate de esos "sosos" donde no haces nada, donde estás "sieso". Para nada.
> 
> El Barcelona ayer empató de milagro, si el Ath.Bilbao tiene ayer la "fortuna" que ha tenido hoy el Levante, acaba 4-1. Nosotros digamos que "solo" hemos empatado.
> 
> ...



Nos va a costar la Liga jugar con Lucas y con Nacho de titulares.


----------



## mad2012 (23 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Tres comentarios:
> 
> 1. Carletto agradecerá el gol de Vini poniendo de titular el próximo partido a Hazard
> 2. Estamos presenciando la parte buena de las temporadas de Carletto
> 3. Florentino debe estar meditando el momento de pedir perdón y suplicar a ZZ que vuelva



1. Punto 1, tu adorado ZZ haría eso mismo, Hazard titular, dale el beneficio de la duda a Carletto.
2. Punto 2, puede que sea la parte buena, al menos me divierto, con ZZ este partido se hubiera perdido.
3. Punto 3, prefiero perder todos los partidos a que vuelva ZZ, si es que no tuviste bastante con los 3 últimos años es que eres un masoquista. Ya está bien, estoy harto de ZZ y de su corte de feladores.


----------



## Roedr (23 Ago 2021)

Estoy viendo las repeticiones, y lo de Vini es de crack mundial.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ago 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Nos va a costar la Liga jugar con Lucas y con Nacho de titulares.



Lucas, estando Carvajal NO va a ser titular. Es el lateral SUPLENTE. Y ya está, es así.

Que ha jugado, pues ha jugado, si el titular está lesionado, es lo que hay. La plantilla no son 11 jugadores.

Nacho no suele fallar, no entiendo las críticas.


----------



## Roedr (23 Ago 2021)

Rueda de prensa de Carletto: no puede disimular su cabreo, especialmente con la defensa.


----------



## fachacine (23 Ago 2021)

Espero que Anceloti ahora en rueda de prensa tenga la decencia de decir que Vinicius se ha ganado la titularidad y que Hazard deberá pelear por recuperarla


----------



## Sky King (23 Ago 2021)

Sky King dijo:


> Benzema no es un delantero, coño. Sólo sabe "tocarla" dentro del área. Sí, con mucha delicadeza (cuando la toca), y mete pases imposibles (literalmente), pases que no sirven absolutamente para nada. Jovic no tiene personalidad y no sirve para reemplazarlo. Mariano es un delantero puro, con cojines, que se come el campo. No lo ha puesto ningún entrenador por miedo a "generar debate" y tener que sentar a Benzema. Pero es que ni eso. ¿No puede jugar un delantero puro junto a Benzemá alguna vez? No ya sustituirlo, pero al menos ponerlo a su lado.
> 
> Hazard es otro jugador del estilo de Benzema. A mí me parece que aporta muchas más cosas, pero sigue siendo un asistente, no un goleador. En ese papel y en esa banda, Vinicius le da cien mil vueltas. Estaba jugando infinitamente mejor de lo que ha jugado nunca Hazard en el Madrid y Zidane lo sienta. Lo lógico hubiera sido mantener a Vinicius por la izquierda y a Hazard por el centro o la derecha.
> 
> ...





Sky King dijo:


> Esas estadísticas son engañosas porque otros jugadores han fallado ocasiones cantadas a pases de Vinicius. Ocasiones que ningún delantero debería fallar.
> 
> Vinicius arrastra jugadores y crea peligro como ningún otro jugador en el Madrid. Analiza cuántos goles se han metido con él en el campo y sin él.





Sky King dijo:


> Qué coño es que además m
> 
> To lo defiendo con hechos objetivos. Su misión no es meramente dar asistencias o goles, es romper las líneas contrarias, desgastar al enemigo, darle pulmón y explosividad al partido(no olvidemos que tb es bueno en defensa, no veas los carretones que se peg apara defender). ¿Recuerdas lo que hizo contra el Atlético? El gol nace de él, aunque la asistencia la dé Mendy el gol lo meta Benzema, aunque no figure en las estadísticas. En cierto modo, lo que se le pide a Vinicius es lo que hacía Marcelo en sus mejores tiempos. Recuerda lo que hizo también contra la Real: ¿Acaso no fue de crack lo que hizo?





Sky King dijo:


> Hasta los cojones del Guardiolismo de Zidane. La únicas veces en las que hemos jugado bien ha sido cuando se ha pasado el Guardiolismo y la posesión por el forro. ES QUE ES SIEMPRE IGUAL: PASES HORIZONTALES SIN PELIGRO ALGUNO.
> 
> ESTE EQUIPO SOLO JUEGA BIEN CUANDO ENCUENTRA A VINICIUS POR LA IZQUIERDA Y SE DEJA A VINICIUS CONSTRUIR LOS ATAQUES
> 
> ...




Llevaba tiempo viendo lo de Vinicius. Yo creí en él. Es un pedazo de crack.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Rueda de prensa de Carletto: no puede disimular su cabreo, especialmente con la defensa.



Porque es evidente que jugando así, ganas. 

Otra cosa es que luego cometas errores de bulto y te los penalicen a saco, que es lo que ha pasado hoy. Y con eso, no ganes.

Es como si juegas al mus, juegas bien, pero luego te echan 5 a grande, y tu con rey-caballo dices... pues venga, 5 más.


----------



## antoniussss (23 Ago 2021)

Hoy ha sido un partidazo para mi porque m encanta morales y campaña.

Aunque no ha sido el dia de morales, con sus 80 años, se nota quien es un lider y aporta y crea peligro que panzard y el caballo bale.

El madrid con un delantero con cojones como el Chimy avila del. Osasuna y no tantos mingafrias millonarios, seria de otro planeta.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El tercer gol si.
> 
> El segundo la pega según le cae y la mete por la escuadra. Eso muchas veces no entra. Hoy ha sido un golazo, enhorabuena.



El segundo gol ha estado la jugada entera sin un jugador del Madrid en 20m a la redonda, lo estaba viendo en la parte inferior de la pantalla y no daba crédito, creía que era un suplente calentando.

Luego lo que pasa es que es el mejor suyo y la ha pegado de lujo porque iba sobrado, pero vamos, que ese balón lo puedes pegar (o bajar y luego pegar) de 100 maneras y 99 son gol porque estaba más solo que Tom Hanks en Náufrago y a 3m de la portería.

Si dejar a un jugador solo durante toda la jugada sólo tuviese consecuencias cuando enganchan un voleón por la escuadra, todo el mundo dejaría a más jugadores solos. Estaba tan solo que el que ha centrado del Levante llevaba masticando ese centro 20 segundos.

En serio, mírate los 30 segundos previos al gol y vas a flipar.


----------



## Roedr (23 Ago 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Espero que Anceloti ahora en rueda de prensa tenga la decencia de decir que Vinicius se ha ganado la titularidad y que Hazard deberá pelear por recuperarla



Mi apuesta: próximo partido Hazard titular. Lo ridículo del asunto es que Carletto le de una jerarquía a Hazard que éste no tiene en el Madrid.


----------



## fachacine (23 Ago 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Hoy ha sido un partidazo para mi porque m encanta morales y campaña.
> 
> Aunque no ha sido el dia de morales, con sus 80 años, se nota quien es un lider y aporta y crea peligro que panzard y el caballo bale.
> 
> El madrid con un delantero con cojones como el Chimy avila del. Osasuna y no tantos mingafrias millonarios.



Vete a emborracharte a otro sitio anda, o mejor vete a dormir la mona


----------



## fachacine (23 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Mi apuesta: próximo partido Hazard titular. Lo ridículo del asunto es que Carletto le de una jerarquía a Hazard que éste no tiene en el Madrid.



Lamentable y cobarde Ancelotti en rueda de prensa, está más preocupado en no hundir a Panzard que en premiar a Vinicius. Por cierto, no es que Panzard no esté para jugar, es que está para venderlo.


----------



## antoniussss (23 Ago 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Vete a emborracharte a otro sitio anda, o mejor vete a dormir la mona




Tu no has visto ni un partido del Chimy avila con equipuchos como el huesca o el osasuna.

Con cojones y mas cojones y simplemente cojones.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Ago 2021)

y luego diran que esta LIGA es aburrida y tal ....


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ago 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El segundo gol ha estado la jugada entera sin un jugador del Madrid en 20m a la redonda, lo estaba viendo en la parte inferior de la pantalla y no daba crédito, creía que era un suplente calentando.
> 
> Luego lo que pasa es que es el mejor suyo y la ha pegado de lujo porque iba sobrado, pero vamos, que ese balón lo puedes pegar (o bajar y luego pegar) de 100 maneras y 99 son gol porque estaba más solo que Tom Hanks en Náufrago y a 3m de la portería.
> 
> ...



Los he visto, está claro que es un error de bulto, con toda la defensa basculada hacia el lado del saque de banda, y luego 3 del Levante contra Lucas Vázquez. 

Lo que quiero decir, es que todos los equipos cometen errores, pero no todos acaban en gol. Hoy si, absolutamente cualquier error o imprecisión en nuestra defensa, ha sido gol u ocasión clarísima de gol. Eso tampoco suele pasar.

El tercer gol, por ejemplo, es un error vale. Pero todo viene de una falta guarra, que ni el mismo Casemiro sabe porque se la han pitado.

Pero que no quiero justificar nada, que es fútbol. Simplemente que este partido podía haber acabado 2-4, y nadie estaría criticando nada.


----------



## antoniussss (23 Ago 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Vete a emborracharte a otro sitio anda, o mejor vete a dormir la mona





Toma subormal, un gol con cojones.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (23 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Mi apuesta: próximo partido Hazard titular. Lo ridículo del asunto es que Carletto le de una jerarquía a Hazard que éste no tiene en el Madrid.



Hazard es un pufo que nos han metido, pero bien. Aún así, yo le daría sus minutos más que nada para después sacar a Vini fresco a galopar. Tanto este como Isco no saben soltar el balón de primeras, no. Tienen que hacer sus fintitas, girar sobre sí mismos, etc, dando tiempo a la defensa a colocarse. 
Ya estoy leyendo "Isco el mejor" en algunos medios. Lo que hay que aguantar.


----------



## Roedr (23 Ago 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Lamentable y cobarde Ancelotti en rueda de prensa, está más preocupado en no hundir a Panzard que en premiar a Vinicius. Por cierto, no es que Panzard no esté para jugar, es que está para venderlo.



Sí, yo creo que si el Madrid empieza a controlar partidos Vini no va a jugar una mierda.


----------



## ccc (23 Ago 2021)

Sinceramente no se que pensar de Ancelotti, pues tiene sus luces y sus sombras:

- *De momento* me gusta su apuesta de darle minutos a los 3 viejos: No se os tiene que olvidar que le esta dando 25-30 minutos a los jovenes y parece que lo va a seguir haciendo: Con el calvo estarian en el banquillo; ademas, los jovenes salen y lo dejan todo: tanto Vini como Rodrygo no pueden aguantar 90 minutos a ese nivel. Espero, que por lo menos, despues del paron de selecciones les de la titularidad a los jovenes.

- La cagada de poner a Isco, me refuerza en la idea de que hay algunos entrenadores que no ven los partidos pasados y/o entrenamientos. Isco ni es interior, ni es mediapunta, ni es jugador de futbol 11. Si a eso le anyadimos poner a Lucas Vazquez de lateral en vez de Odriozola (que tiene realmente menos errores defensivos y a nivel ofensivo abre el campo y mas teniendo a Bale delante suyo). Que falta? Poner a Marcelo cuando este recuperado?.

- Podeis quejaros de Asensio todo lo que querais: Hoy ha jugado en la posicion de Isco y la pelota ha circulado pr primera vez en todo el partido de forma inteligente; no lo se, pero si Ancelotti lo recoloca y Asensio refuerza su colocacion defensiva, a lo mejor tenemos jugador numero 12.

Si Ancelotti la sigue cagando (lo de Isco de hoy es una cagada), inisiste en Vazquez, pone a Marcelo, no prueba al chaval del castilla de lateral, no le da descansos a Benzema y no le da oportunidades a Jovic, no se va a comer las uvas: Esperemos que aprenda las lecciones.


----------



## Sky King (23 Ago 2021)

__





MOBBING de Benzemá a Vinicius (INDICIOS INSIDE)


Examinemos los partidos que el Madrid jugó hasta que Benzemá dijo "juega contra nosotros" el día 27 de octubre contra el Gladbach. Partido contra la Real Sociedad. Benzemá no marca. Vinicius es suplente. Partido contra el Betis. Vinicius suplente. No marca ni él ni Benzemá. Partido contra el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ago 2021)

A Butragueño le ha gustado Isco.


----------



## Sanctis (23 Ago 2021)

Como casi en cada partido, del Real Madrid me ha gustado mucho eh.. arb... como se llama? Atrib... como era? Ah ya me sale: árbitro.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Como casi en cada partido, del Real Madrid me ha gustado mucho eh.. arb... como se llama? Atrib... como era? Ah ya me sale: árbitro.



¿Qué pegas tienes?


----------



## euromelon (23 Ago 2021)

mad2012 dijo:


> 1. Punto 1, tu adorado ZZ haría eso mismo, Hazard titular, dale el beneficio de la duda a Carletto.
> 2. Punto 2, puede que sea la parte buena, al menos me divierto, con ZZ este partido se hubiera perdido.
> 3. Punto 3, prefiero perder todos los partidos a que vuelva ZZ, si es que no tuviste bastante con los 3 últimos años es que eres un masoquista. Ya está bien, estoy harto de ZZ y de su corte de feladores.



Aque hijo de puta citas ?


----------



## Hannibal (23 Ago 2021)

Hoy es un día en el que cada uno verá la botella medio llena o medio vacía según sus filias y fobias.

Por un lado, hay una cantidad de errores defensivos tan gordos que ni siquiera el canguro los pudo solucionar. Se podría argumentar que es inicio de temporada y no están completamente compenetrados. A mi realmente, lo que más me preocupa es que por segundo partido consecutivo les han ganado la espalda a los centrales con cierta facilidad; a Varane y el lisensiado de Camas no les ganaban corriendo hacia atrás ni de coña. Y eso dudo que se pueda corregir en unos pocos partidos; me temo que ese problema vamos a arrastrarlo hasta la segunda parte de la temporada.

Por el otro y siendo optimistas, llevábamos años quejándonos de la falta de gol del equipo y llevamos 7 en 2 partidos. El equipo juega rápido, presiona arriba, chuta en cuanto puede en lugar de sobar el balón. Carvajal está recuperado y con suerte no volvemos a ver a Lucas hasta copa del Rey. 

Debo decir que pensaba que el abuelo Cebolletto no cambiaría apenas nada, pero es curioso como con el mismo esquema táctico, el estilo de juego es TAN distinto. También hay que decir que habrá que ver hasta cuándo aguantarán nuestros corazones, porque lo mismo cuando vuelvan Modric - Kroos y se sobetee un poco más el balón igual alguno lo agradece.

P.d.1: algo muy importante, recordad que a diferencia de los demás, nosotros estamos jugando los primeros partidos fuera de casa por las obras del Templo. 

P.d.2: que Isco de repente recuerde cómo se juega a esto, demuestra que no ha tenido ofertas ni del Benalmádena, así que con suerte veremos su mejor temporada para ver si algún equipo profesional se acuerda de llamarle.


----------



## artemis (23 Ago 2021)




----------



## Xequinfumfa (23 Ago 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Sinceramente no se que pensar de Ancelotti, pues tiene sus luces y sus sombras:
> 
> - *De momento* me gusta su apuesta de darle minutos a los 3 viejos: No se os tiene que olvidar que le esta dando 25-30 minutos a los jovenes y parece que lo va a seguir haciendo: Con el calvo estarian en el banquillo; ademas, los jovenes salen y lo dejan todo: tanto Vini como Rodrygo no pueden aguantar 90 minutos a ese nivel. Espero, que por lo menos, despues del paron de selecciones les de la titularidad a los jovenes.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo con todo menos con lo de Asensio. 

Si el mundo no fuera una mierda y aún hubiera decencia y pundonor, al mallorquín lo fusilaban al amanecer, por pechofrío. Lo que pasa es que se han perdido las buenas costumbres, coño.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ago 2021)

No he podido ver el partido que he ido al veterinario a ver a mi perro.

Llego a casa y Leo que vinicius a marcado el gol de la liga según los periódicos, veo el gol y el moreno lo que quiere es centrar, alucinante la prensa.


----------



## DRIDMA (23 Ago 2021)

Está claro que sin Modric no se controla ni un partido contra cadetes.


----------



## Mecanosfera (23 Ago 2021)

Mucho más no se puede hacer con una plantilla tan cutre. Dejar salir a Odegaard fue seguramente un error, porque en el centro del campo todo lo que hay es en suplencia es muy mediocre. A Isco no puedo ni verlo, no me convencen esos supuestos partidos en los que "_Isco vuelve a ser el de antes y da una clase magistral de fútbol_" porque toda esa supuesta maestría no conduce a nada, es pólvora mojada.
Hay que tener en cuenta que el Madrid ha roto todas las estadísticas imposibles de fichajes fallidos en la delantera: ni Jovic, ni Mariano, ni Hazard, ni Asensio, ni Rodrygo han funcionado realmente, y eso es casi como una maldición gitana (nadie hubiese creído que TODOS ellos fracasarían, porque prometían muchísimo y lo normal es que al menos un par de ellos hubiesen triunfado), parece estadísticamente imposible pero así ha sido. Y luego Bale y Vini hacen un partidazo y luego 4 partidos infumables. A lo mejor el problema es que hay que recolocar en otras posiciones a esos jugadores... tal vez Hazard, Asensio y Rodrygo podrían intentar jugar en la posición de Modric, no sé, pero en la delantera son un cero a la izquierda. Si no se va a fichar a nadie, hay que experimentar con la plantilla que tenemos.
Y la defensa ayer... esperemos que haya sido una pájara momentanea y se tomen lo sucedido como una lección. Que vean el partido mil veces, que estudien en qué se equivocaron, que trabajen aquello en lo que no han funcionado... pero una defensa así en el fútbol moderno no va a ningún lado. Te coje un equipo medianamente serio (un Atlético sin ir más lejos) y te enchufa 5.


----------



## ccc (23 Ago 2021)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Mucho más no se puede hacer con una plantilla tan cutre. Dejar salir a Odegaard fue seguramente un error, porque en el centro del campo todo lo que hay es en suplencia es muy mediocre. A Isco no puedo ni verlo, no me convencen esos supuestos partidos en los que "_Isco vuelve a ser el de antes y da una clase magistral de fútbol_" porque toda esa supuesta maestría no conduce a nada, es pólvora mojada.
> Hay que tener en cuenta que el Madrid ha roto todas las estadísticas imposibles de fichajes fallidos en la delantera: ni Jovic, ni Mariano, ni Hazard, ni Asensio, ni Rodrygo han funcionado realmente, y eso es casi como una maldición gitana (nadie hubiese creído que TODOS ellos fracasarían, porque prometían muchísimo y lo normal es que al menos un par de ellos hubiesen triunfado), parece estadísticamente imposible pero así ha sido. Y luego Bale y Vini hacen un partidazo y luego 4 partidos infumables. A lo mejor el problema es que hay que recolocar en otras posiciones a esos jugadores... tal vez Hazard, Asensio y Rodrygo podrían intentar jugar en la posición de Modric, no sé, pero en la delantera son un cero a la izquierda. Si no se va a fichar a nadie, hay que experimentar con la plantilla que tenemos.
> Y la defensa ayer... esperemos que haya sido una pájara momentanea y se tomen lo sucedido como una lección. Que vean el partido mil veces, que estudien en qué se equivocaron, que trabajen aquello en lo que no han funcionado... pero una defensa así en el fútbol moderno no va a ningún lado. Te coje un equipo medianamente serio (un Atlético sin ir más lejos) y te enchufa 5.



Es increible lo de Isco y la prensa (la negrita no lo he hecho yo, sino el autor):

_"Isco se acicaló (la mejora física 'made in Pintus' incluye pelo y barba), *se vistió de domador en el Ciutat de València y amaestró a uno de los equipos más enérgicos, incontrolables y frenéticos del fútbol español*, como es el Levante de Paco López. Jugando con la personalidad que acompaña a su talento innato y ocupando un rol y unos galones que habitualmente pertenecen a Kroos y Modrić, pero que su naturaleza anárquica, mandona e insistente agradece. *Cuanto más puede intervenir, mejor para Isco*. Y en este caso, mejor para el Madrid.Is"_









En solo un partido Isco se convierte en principio y fin del Real Madrid


Isco Alarcón tiene que ser uno de los nombres propios del Real Madrid de Carlo Ancelotti. En un mercado tan complicado, el malagueño podría elevar el techo competitivo de un equipo renqueante en ataque.




es.yahoo.com






A ver, el partido de Isco ayer es el partido tipico "bueno" de Isco de la seleccion espanyola de Lopetegui o de hace 4 anyos del Madrid. Isco no es solo un jugador lento en lo fisico y en lo mental, sino que ademas relantiza el juego del equipo, pues siempre ha sido un jugador facil de parar por las defensas rivales a base de faltas o de por sencilla colocacion, pues no tiene ningun tipo de desborde y nunca aclara la jugada.

Ayer se vio con el en el campo: Para la gente que no lo conoce podria parecer un jugador que esta jugando fuera de posicion (no es creador), pero que se ofrece y que tiene un buen control de pelota. El problema es que esto ya lo hemos vivido y el resultado es siempre el mismo: Juego lento y ningun tipo de vision o de aclarado. Eso como a a Raul, o Casillas, basta poco para decir "Isco seleccion". Isco y el Levante para este senyor de la prensa es: "_*se vistió de domador en el Ciutat de València y amaestró a uno de los equipos más enérgicos, incontrolables y frenéticos del fútbol español";*_

Lo unico que puedo compartir es que la prensa con estos periodistas se ha convertido en un verdadero circo. Pero quien puede en su sano juicio, ni siquiera mencionar el papel de Isco en el partido de ayer, habiendo hecho Vini en 30 minutos una exhibicion mundial incluyendo 2 goles y provocando la expulsion de un jugador contrario?


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (23 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Cagada de Lucas Vázquez y giligol del Levante.
> Necesitamos un lateral derecho top como el comer.



¿ y por qué no jugamos ayer con Miguel en el izquierdo Alaba Militao Nacho en el derecho?

¡Es que no me jodas Lucas!

Mira que nos costó goles el año pasado... e insistimos con él. 

¡Mejor Odriozola también!

Y si, un fichaje para ese lateral se antoja imprescindible ni Carvajal le.podemos considerar Top


----------



## josemanuelb (23 Ago 2021)

Puto Cebolletti, Alaba central y Miguel lateral.


----------



## ccc (23 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> ¿ y por qué no jugamos ayer con Miguel en el izquierdo Alaba Militao Nacho en el derecho?
> 
> ¡Es que no me jodas Lucas!
> 
> ...



Sinceramente la mayoria de la gente es subnormal profunda: Odriozola, al que la gente ve como paquete, es un jugador muy valido para el madrid:

- Es uno de los mejores carrileros del mundo.
- En la defensa de lateral tiene muchas deficiencias y parece ser que nunca se van a corregir (sin embargo, Lucas Vazquez hace cagadas de cadete); sin embargo, su impacto en el ataque es brutal: Abre el campo (muy necesario ante defensas rivales), se desdobla en infinidad de ocasiones, no centra mal (mil veces mejor que Carvajal),...

Odriozola es el jugador perfecto para jugar contra la mayoria de equipos que nos dieron por culo el anyo pasado y en los que nos dejamos muchisimos puntos. Sin embargo, seguramente Odriozola no sea jugador para el Real MAdrid de los grandes partidos/eliminatorias.

A Lucas Vazquez no se le tenia que haber renovado: hoy tendriamos a Odriozola jugando, ganando confianza y adelante tenemos hasta 3 jugadores que pueden jugar en su posicion (y el anyo que viene viene Kubo ). Si a todo esto le anyadimos la venta de Akimi, pues eso, cagada despues de cagada.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (23 Ago 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Sinceramente la mayoria de la gente es subnormal profunda: Odriozola, al que la gente ve como paquete, es un jugador muy valido para el madrid:
> 
> - Es uno de los mejores carrileros del mundo.
> - En la defensa de lateral tiene muchas deficiencias y parece ser que nunca se van a corregir (sin embargo, Lucas Vazquez hace cagadas de cadete); sin embargo, su impacto en el ataque es brutal: Abre el campo (muy necesario ante defensas rivales), se desdobla en infinidad de ocasiones, no centra mal (mil veces mejor que Carvajal),...
> ...



Aquel Odriozola de la Real que fichamos estaba todo el.dia llegando al área contraria y centrando decentemente. Como bien dices de carrilero funcionaría de puta madre.

Lucas es que ni p'alante ni p'atras, es un puto paquete.

Es una pena que se le ponga la cruz a determinados jugadores y tengamos otros con bula toda la vida, solo porque corren y se esfuerzan ( lo cual siempre se aprecia) pero que no saben jugar y menos fuera de su posición.


----------



## ccc (23 Ago 2021)

Bueno, yo creo que he sido el mayor defensor de Vini y de Odegaard del foro (de los 2 siempre he dicho que pueden ser cracks mundiales), pero tampoco sacaria pecho de eso  

Eso si, subscribo tu comentario al 100% y anyado que si comenzamos a jugar mas vertical, Vini puede ser aun mas determinante. El ejemplo lo tenemos ayer con la expulsion del portero: Debido a que habia prisas, Rodrygo pasa y deja a Vini a solo delante del portero.

El Madrid esta acostumbrado a jugar unicamente con la pelota y eso no ayuda: Ayer hubo incluso 1 momento en el que Asensio se desmarcaba claramente y el bobo de Carvajal prefirio dar un pase corto lateral, en vez de hacer 30 metros que dejaba a Asensio solo delante del portero. Si os fijais en los partidos, Bale esta continuamente moviendose y no le llega ningun pase (ni de Kroos, ni de Modric y ni de Isco ); mirad el primer gol ayer del madrid, Alaba ve a Benzema (este no es transparente para el resto de jugadores) y Benzema puede asistir a Bale: Ese es el tipo de jugadas por las que hay que apostar. Pero claro, para ello necesitas a jugadores que esten continuamente buscando espacios y no corriendo detras de la pelota (como Vini, al que le obligan a defender). 

Con un sistema asi, Vini seria ab sofort crack mundial.


----------



## ccc (23 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Aquel Odriozola de la Real que fichamos estaba todo el.dia llegando al área contraria y centrando decentemente. Como bien dices de carrilero funcionaría de puta madre.
> 
> Lucas es que ni p'alante ni p'atras, es un puto paquete.
> 
> Es una pena que se le ponga la cruz a determinados jugadores y tengamos otros con bula toda la vida, solo porque corren y se esfuerzan ( lo cual siempre se aprecia) pero que no saben jugar y menos fuera de su posición.



Pero es que el primer anyo con Solari ya vimos de lo que era capaz y ya se vio que no era un paquete: El problema son sus "lagunas" defensivas. Pero en ataque, contra equipos pequenyos o medianos, el chaval vale su peso en oro. El problema lo tienes cuando tiene que defender a una asociacion Messi/alba o contra un equipo Top: Ahi te la estas jugando.

Y ahi tenemos siempre la raiz de nuestro problemas: ZZ -> Con Solari, no habia mas Iscos, no habia Marcelos -> Se le daban oportunidades a todos (Llorente, Reguilon,...) y el campo era el hablaba. Con ZZ vino el perdon de Marcelo e Isco, y el castigo a Odegaard, Odriozola,...Y es que el caso de este chaval es increible, al final tenia tan poca confianza que los primeros 2 partidos con la plaga de lesiones del anyo pasado, hacia cagada tras cagada: Sin embargo, al final el chaval no lo hizo mal: ZZ no vuelvas jamas.


----------



## euromelon (23 Ago 2021)

El negro de caraminga está en venta . Solo lo ficharía si significa librarse de isco


----------



## iconoclasta (23 Ago 2021)

Me asombró la ligereza con que el Madrid dejó partir a su pareja titular de centrales. Ya sé que en el hipercriticismo del Madrid (y en burbuja domina la variante hipercrítica de hincha), la pareja Ramos-Varane era deficiente. Pésimos ambos aunque conformaran, sin disputa, una de las mejores duplas del mundo.

Se fueron del Madrid y quedaron sus suplentes; sin siquiera fichar a suplentes de suplentes.

Ahora nos extrañamos de que unos petardos les meten tres goles sin mucha dificultad...


----------



## Fiodor (23 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Aquel Odriozola de la Real que fichamos estaba todo el.dia llegando al área contraria y centrando decentemente. Como bien dices de carrilero funcionaría de puta madre.
> 
> Lucas es que ni p'alante ni p'atras, es un puto paquete.
> 
> Es una pena que se le ponga la cruz a determinados jugadores y tengamos otros con bula toda la vida, solo porque corren y se esfuerzan ( lo cual siempre se aprecia) pero que no saben jugar y menos fuera de su posición.



Odriozola en ataque no es mejor que Lucas Vázquez jugando de lateral. La temporada pasada se demostró. Además, Odriozola no da mucha seguridad sacando el balón jugado desde atrás. Y defensivamente los dos son muy malos, hasta Carvajal defiende mejor que ambos...


----------



## ccc (23 Ago 2021)

iconoclasta dijo:


> Me asombró la ligereza con que el Madrid dejó partir a su pareja titular de centrales. Ya sé que en el hipercriticismo del Madrid (y en burbuja domina la variante hipercrítica de hincha), la pareja Ramos-Varane era deficiente. Pésimos ambos aunque conformaran, sin disputa, una de las mejores duplas del mundo.
> 
> Se fueron del Madrid y quedaron sus suplentes; sin siquiera fichar a suplentes de suplentes.
> 
> Ahora nos extrañamos de que unos petardos les meten tres goles sin mucha dificultad...



Para nada, son ajustes defensivos: Lo de Lucas no hay por donde cogerlo, pero Alaba/Militao y Nacho necesitan algo de tiempo. No creo que tengamos que exagerar, son los primeros partidos del anyo y ya sabemos lo que hcieron Nacho, Militao y Mendy: No tengo ninguna duda de que los 3 lo haran bien contra equipos de bajo/medio pelo.

Por ahi necesitamos paciencia, el problema lo tenemos con que Isco aparezca de titular en algunos partidos, que Jovic no juega mas minutos y que en el lateral izquierdo juegue Marcelo y no se le den oportunidades a Miguel. No da para competir en Champions, pero si en Liga y el anyo que viene con los 2/3 fichajes que esperamos (p.ej. Haalnd o Mbappe) optaremos nuevamente a todo; por eso es tan importante que le demos la alternativa a Odriozola (como 2 lateral del futuro), a Miguel (como 2 lateral del futuro), a Valverde (como titular), a Asensio en la media o donde se le ocurra a Carleto(de extremo queda claro que no sirve ni de segunda alternativa), a Jovic (como segundo delantero o para vender el anyo que viene), a Ceballos (como futura 2 espada),a Vallejo (como 4 central para el madrid),...

Lamentablemente hemos vendido a casi todos los jovenes buenos, solo nos quedan Brahin (pinta bien), Kubo (pinta bien) y Reinier (a mi me gusta).


----------



## Talabera (23 Ago 2021)

suena Laporte 
kounde sería mejor todavia


----------



## Gorrión (23 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> El negro de caraminga está en venta . Solo lo ficharía si significa librarse de isco



Que pesados con los morenos que no han demostrado una mierda.

Si lo venden es por algo, ya no es ni titular.

Dejad ya de negrizar el Madrid.


----------



## HArtS (23 Ago 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Por ahi necesitamos paciencia, el problema lo tenemos con que Isco aparezca de titular en algunos partidos, que Jovic no juega mas minutos



Una idea atrevida: Colocar a Benzema en la posición de Isco y poner a Jovic de 9, no digo siempre pero valdría la pena probar esa alternativa en algunos partidos.


----------



## euromelon (23 Ago 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Que pesados con los morenos que no han demostrado una mierda.
> 
> Si lo venden es por algo, ya no es ni titular.
> 
> Dejad ya de negrizar el Madrid.



Si yo no lo quiero pero por librarme de mierdisco lo que sea


----------



## euromelon (23 Ago 2021)

iconoclasta dijo:


> Me asombró la ligereza con que el Madrid dejó partir a su pareja titular de centrales. Ya sé que en el hipercriticismo del Madrid (y en burbuja domina la variante hipercrítica de hincha), la pareja Ramos-Varane era deficiente. Pésimos ambos aunque conformaran, sin disputa, una de las mejores duplas del mundo.
> 
> Se fueron del Madrid y quedaron sus suplentes; sin siquiera fichar a suplentes de suplentes.
> 
> Ahora nos extrañamos de que unos petardos les meten tres goles sin mucha dificultad...



Por culpa de váter los dos primeros


----------



## Gorrión (23 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Si yo no lo quiero pero por librarme de mierdisco lo que sea



Pero el mierdisco se va el año que viene libre, al igual que Marcelo, Bale, Mariano y compañía.

Creo que al negro lo quiere el PSG, por Dios que se lo lleven ya.


----------



## Talabera (23 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Por culpa de váter los dos primeros



Lewandoski viene 
la mujer estaba hoy en El Corte Inglés de callao


----------



## Gorrión (23 Ago 2021)

Dicen por ahí que Madrid y Chelsea podrían estar negociando la vuelta de Grazard.

OJALÁ!


----------



## ccc (23 Ago 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Dicen por ahí que Madrid y Chelsea podrían estar negociando la vuelta de Grazard.
> 
> OJALÁ!



Con la de trolas que hay, no se lo cree nadie


----------



## Gorrión (23 Ago 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Con la de trolas que hay, no se lo cree nadie



Además sería demasiado bonito, soltar al come hamburguesas y traerse al rubiazo o la tortuga ninja.

Nada, en el Madrid lo bueno siempre ha costado mucho dinero, menos Modric.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ago 2021)

A ver hubo un rato de la Primera parte ayer que fueron los mejores minutos de Isco desde ni me acuerdo. Pero YA ESTÁ.

Isco me parece bien que juegue con 3-0 y desde el minuto 75. YA ESTÁ.

Ayer vi a un Real Madrid que supo jugar a varias cosas en ataque, y que en defensa tuvo una noche lamentable. Lo segundo es corregible, y lo primero ya lo tenemos. A partir de ahí, veo a un Ancelotti que tiene una idea, pero que juega con 16-18 jugadores. En su primera etapa, jugaba con 11, y eso nos jodió.

Si tiene un equipo con 12-13 jugadores titulares y 4-5 que aporten, eso da para intentar el doblete Liga-Copa perfectamente, y en Champions lo que caiga. 

Por cierto, el Levante para los grandes es un puto dolor de muelas, el año pasado le ganó 0-2 al Atleti en el Wanda, y al Barcelona le remontó un 1-3 para empatar a 3 (Y a nosotros nos ganó 1-2 en Valdebebas el día de la roja a Militao via VAR). Respeto a lo que ha hecho Paco López con un equipo que era ascensor, y ahora juega bien y da por culo siempre que puede.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Ago 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Una idea atrevida: Colocar a Benzema en la posición de Isco y poner a Jovic de 9, no digo siempre pero valdría la pena probar esa alternativa en algunos partidos.



Benzema no es un delantero y nos pegamos un tiro en el pie poniéndole ahí,cada vez que tiene una posición franca para encarar es pasarle un marrón porque no sabe hacerlo, caracolea un poco y la pasa a alguien, y va saliendo del paso,y a veces como ayer en el primero hay suerte, acaba en gol y en la tele dicen que ha hecho una genialidad. 

Yo ponía a Bale de 9 y efectivamente donde Isco seguro que da menos el cante...


----------



## euromelon (23 Ago 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Pero el mierdisco se va el año que viene libre, al igual que Marcelo, Bale, Mariano y compañía.
> 
> Creo que al negro lo quiere el PSG, por Dios que se lo lleven ya.



Por librarnos este año de Isco merece la pena cualquier cosa


----------



## euromelon (23 Ago 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Lewandoski viene
> la mujer estaba hoy en El Corte Inglés de callao



Y las fotos


----------



## ccc (23 Ago 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Benzema no es un delantero y nos pegamos un tiro en el pie poniéndole ahí,cada vez que tiene una posición franca para encarar es pasarle un marrón porque no sabe hacerlo, caracolea un poco y la pasa a alguien, y va saliendo del paso,y a veces como ayer en el primero hay suerte, acaba en gol y en la tele dicen que ha hecho una genialidad.
> 
> Yo ponía a Bale de 9 y efectivamente donde Isco seguro que da menos el cante...



El problema es que Benzemalo e incluso Jovic no son delanteros centros y queremos construir el equipo del futuro en base a jugadores especiales en el ocaso de su carrera como Benzemalo alias "el 9'5", Marcelo el "latextremo" y asi nos luce el pelo.

Como ha dicho por arriba Edu, parece ser que Ancelotti va a apostar por 16-18 jugadores y parece ser tb que no quiere mosquear a los de arriba, asi que va a apostar tb por la juventud. Yo de Ancelotti lo unico que espero, es que sea coherente, se saque de la chistera alguna genialidad como lo de Di Maria de interior, que sepa clavar el sistema de juego (como lo hizo hace 6 anyos) y que no le conceda miles de oportunidades no merecidads a Hazard, a Isco y a Marcelo, en caso de que no se las merezcan. 

Y ojo y lo repito, en mi opinion, ha hecho bien en poner a Bale y a Hazard a comienzo de los partidos, porque ambos tienen ritmo competitivo y los chavales lo estan dejando todo en los 30 minutos que les da. Espero que haga lo mismo contra el Betis y despues del paron de selecciones le da la titularidad a Rodrygo y a Vini (al menos para ese partido), puesto que los otros dos jugaran con sus selecciones.


----------



## ccc (23 Ago 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Una idea atrevida: Colocar a Benzema en la posición de Isco y poner a Jovic de 9, no digo siempre pero valdría la pena probar esa alternativa en algunos partidos.



A Benzema lo pones en cualquier posicion de manera "fija" y sera su perdicion: Como 9 sus numeros son un canteo (habra tenido 2 temporadas normales de >10),...,es que Benzema es un 10? Ok, pues comparemosolo con De Bruyne: Vaya mierda de asistencias, no? Es que no tiene ni la quinta parte de Ronaldo cuando jugaban juntos,....

Benzema no puede jugar ni de media punta, ni de creador de juego, ni de nada (vamos al igual que Isco  )


----------



## Woden (23 Ago 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Pero el mierdisco se va el año que viene libre, al igual que Marcelo, Bale, Mariano y compañía.
> 
> Creo que al negro lo quiere el PSG, por Dios que se lo lleven ya.



No tendremos tanta suerte. Todavía son capaces de renovar a todos esos exjugadores.


----------



## HArtS (23 Ago 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Benzema no puede jugar ni de media punta, ni de creador de juego, ni de nada (vamos al igual que Isco  )



También lo detesto, pero Benzema es menos malo que Isco al menos.

Por eso digo ponerlo de 10, así no tienes que poner a Isco ahí.


----------



## artemis (23 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Y las fotos




No seas duro con mi hamijo @Talabera a Murcia no llegan todas las semanas su medicación y vive en sus mundos para.lelos


----------



## artemis (23 Ago 2021)

Jajajajaja el negro de los 12 kilos limpios al año orgulloso de "remontar" al empate contra un Levante con 10 y sin portero jajajajjaja ESTE ES EL NIVEL SEÑORES, ESTE ES EL NIVEL....

Para los incultos de este hilo que hay muchos, solo hay que ver a los pro-Iscos de ayer...

Dentro del ámbito del *deporte*, se habla de *remontar* cuando un deportista o un conjunto consiguen dar vuelta un resultado que, en un primer momento, era negativo, o cuando avanzan en una clasificación: “Pese a empezar perdiendo por 2 a 0, el equipo local consiguió *remontar* el encuentro y terminó ganando por 3 a 2”


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (23 Ago 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> Odriozola en ataque no es mejor que Lucas Vázquez jugando de lateral. La temporada pasada se demostró. Además, Odriozola no da mucha seguridad sacando el balón jugado desde atrás. Y defensivamente los dos son muy malos, hasta Carvajal defiende mejor que ambos...



Bueno, entonces ¿usted prefiere a Lucas en el lateral que a Odriozola?

Yo no.

También Varane era jodido para sacar el balón jugado....

De hecho, como dije en un post anterior ya que tenemos a Miguel por la izquierda mejor es asentar a Alaba de central con Militao y dejar a Nacho el lateral derecho.

Ahí si defenderiamos bien, tendríamos un lateral largo por la izquierda, y algo más corto por la derecha pero defenderiamos mejor la banda derecha y le daríamos libertad a Bale.


----------



## Talabera (23 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Y las fotos



Claro tú te crees que yo estoy todo el día con la cámara colgando como un paparazzi o que?


----------



## Talabera (23 Ago 2021)

artemis dijo:


> No seas duro con mi hamijo @Talabera a Murcia no llegan todas las semanas su medicación y vive en sus mundos para.lelos


----------



## artemis (23 Ago 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 751719



No hamijo talabera, este es un hilo serio, no se puede soltar que la mujer de tal jugador esta en el eci o que Luis Suárez va a jugar en Real Madrid, yo entiendo que @euromelon te exija fotos o reporte, yo preventivamente ya te he reportado


----------



## Hermericus (23 Ago 2021)

No podeis criminalizar a Lucas por un mal partido. La temporada pasada fue uno de los mejores del equipo hasta la lesión, su mejor temporada en el Madrid.

Ayer jugaron mal varios. Isco fue el paquete de siempre, aunque lo hayan puesto bien. Dedsperdició una clarisima ocasión de gol por no centrar a Lucas y soltarse un tiro ridiculo.


----------



## artemis (23 Ago 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> No podeis criminalizar a Lucas por un mal partido. La temporada pasada fue uno de los mejores del equipo hasta la lesión, su mejor temporada en el Madrid.
> 
> Ayer jugaron mal varios. Isco fue el paquete de siempre, aunque lo hayan puesto bien. Dedsperdició una clarisima ocasión de gol por no centrar a Lucas y soltarse un tiro ridiculo.



Como puedes escribir y comer pipas a la vez?


----------



## Fiodor (23 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Bueno, entonces ¿usted prefiere a Lucas en el lateral que a Odriozola?
> 
> Yo no.
> 
> ...



Carvajal será el titular en el lateral derecho, pero su alternativa acabará siendo Nacho, en vez de los otros dos.
Creo que la defensa titular, cuando estén todos recuperados, será Carvajal-Nacho-Alaba-Mendy... A Varane se le perdonaban los problemas para sacar el balón jugado, porque estaba Ramos en el apoyo y se notaban menos los errores, pero Militao no tendrá ese apoyo y Ancelotti no tiene mucha paciencia...


----------



## Talabera (23 Ago 2021)

artemis dijo:


> No hamijo talabera, este es un hilo serio, no se puede soltar que la mujer de tal jugador esta en el eci o que Luis Suárez va a jugar en Real Madrid, yo entiendo que @euromelon te exija fotos o reporte, yo preventivamente ya te he reportado



Hijodepvta 
Reportado por catalán del sur


----------



## Fiodor (23 Ago 2021)

Es acojonante que los equipos que son los que pagan a los jugadores sigan arrodillados ante la mafia FIFA-UEFA


----------



## euromelon (23 Ago 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> No podeis criminalizar a Lucas por un mal partido. La temporada pasada fue uno de los mejores del equipo hasta la lesión, su mejor temporada en el Madrid.
> 
> Ayer jugaron mal varios. Isco fue el paquete de siempre, aunque lo hayan puesto bien. Dedsperdició una clarisima ocasión de gol por no centrar a Lucas y soltarse un tiro ridiculo.



Pero si Lucas váter fue una purísima mierda la twmporada pasada


----------



## euromelon (23 Ago 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Claro tú te crees que yo estoy todo el día con la cámara colgando como un paparazzi o que?



No se pero hasta conozco señoras de 90 años que saben hacer fotos con el móvil...


----------



## euromelon (23 Ago 2021)

Quedan una salida de PESO y ya sabemos que solo hay dos juhadorss de peso


----------



## el ruinas II (23 Ago 2021)

al final el madrid ha fichado a un crack, es un jugador negro de 1.75, brasileño, que se parece mucho a vinicius pero que es un genio en la finalizacion, cada vez que encara la porteria rival es gol, es como una mezcla de cristiano, hugo sanchez, van nistelrooy, y ronaldo nazario


----------



## Talabera (23 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> No se pero hasta conozco señoras de 90 años que saben hacer fotos con el móvil...



Es que estuve pintando y me cayeron gotas por donde está la cámara de mi Ericsson verde lima con tapa


----------



## Roedr (23 Ago 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> al final el madrid ha fichado a un crack, es un jugador negro de 1.75, brasileño, que se parece mucho a vinicius pero que es un genio en la finalizacion, cada vez que encara la porteria rival es gol, es como una mezcla de cristiano, hugo sanchez, van nistelrooy, y ronaldo nazario



ya estáis ridiculizando a Vini, como si hubiera muchos mejores de su edad en el mundo y que ha demostrado poder soportar una presión enorme.


----------



## artemis (23 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> No se pero hasta conozco señoras de 90 años que saben hacer fotos con el móvil...



Aquí el hamijo @Talabera intentando hacer una foto con el móvil


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (23 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Quedan una salida de PESO y ya sabemos que solo hay dos juhadorss de peso



¿Hablas de Artemis?


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (23 Ago 2021)

Woden dijo:


> No tendremos tanta suerte. Todavía son capaces de renovar a todos esos exjugadores.



Y usted dando ideas


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (23 Ago 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> Carvajal será el titular en el lateral derecho, pero su alternativa acabará siendo Nacho, en vez de los otros dos.
> Creo que la defensa titular, cuando estén todos recuperados, será Carvajal-Nacho-Alaba-Mendy... A Varane se le perdonaban los problemas para sacar el balón jugado, porque estaba Ramos en el apoyo y se notaban menos los errores, pero Militao no tendrá ese apoyo y Ancelotti no tiene mucha paciencia...



Sí, los cuatro defensas titulares son los que usted anota. La cuestión surge cuando hay que cubrir determinada baja. Miguel por Mendy no hay queja, y entre Nacho Militao Alaba cubren los 2 puestos de central pero en el lateral derecho Lucas nos sobra. Lo peor es que le han renovado para que juegue ahí. 

Sigo sin entenderlo


----------



## John Rambo (23 Ago 2021)

Se viene Bappé?


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> ya estáis ridiculizando a Vini, como si hubiera muchos mejores de su edad en el mundo y que ha demostrado poder soportar una presión enorme.



Hombre, seamos coherentes, si resulta que el tío finalmente es una máquina de cara a puerta entonces lo que ha demostrado precisamente es que no lleva bien la presión... 

Y si estos ultinos años las ha fallado de todos los colores además jugando con plena confianza entonces apaga y vámonos


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Ago 2021)

De Vinicius hay que decir que ZZ no se ha currado un jugador joven salvo Valverde, que hay que sospechar que es bastante autodidacta. 

Aparte de Valverde, en 5 años ZZ fue incapaz de coger a un jugador de menos de 23 años y dejarlo mejor de lo que lo encontró.

Los entrenadores "normales" a los que no les cae del cielo CR7 y uno de los mejores centros del campo de la historia se dedican a currar con los jugadores jóvenes que tienen. Con la idea de que si mejoran, mejoran a la plantilla de forma inmediata e incrementan el patrimonio del club si necesitas cash para un crack mundial. A Vinicius en concreto se le puede enseñar a rematar mejor, para que en vez de meter 8 goles meta 15. En cambio, ZZ lo puso de lateral derecho. En fin.


----------



## Edu.R (24 Ago 2021)

Como dato, 10 partidos de 1º división: seis empates, y cuatro 1-0s.

Si quitamos el Levante - Real Madrid, nadie marcó más de un gol.

¿Igualdad o paquismo?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ago 2021)

Mamadou se acerca, por fin tendremos un nuevo mamadou, el mamadou del futuro, llega el gran mamadou....


----------



## Agente Coulson (24 Ago 2021)

Vini por la derecha aporta mucho menos. Pero Mbappe también.

Lo ideal es que tengan mucha libertad durante los partidos para cambiarse de banda y que se alteren en la izquierda.

Habria otra posibilidad, que no contemplará Ancellotti: 4 2 3 1 con Mbappe en punta, benzema detrás y Vinicius por la izquierda, con el único problema de tener que encontrar un extremo derecho entre Rodrygo, Asensio, Lucas y Valverde.


----------



## calzonazos (24 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Como dato, 10 partidos de 1º división: seis empates, y cuatro 1-0s.
> 
> Si quitamos el Levante - Real Madrid, nadie marcó más de un gol.
> 
> ¿Igualdad o paquismo?



Mas bien liga de mierda, como va a aguntar un mocoso de la generación Z este soponcio?? Tenia razon florentino con la superliga


----------



## Policía Pérez (24 Ago 2021)

Cualquiera que haya jugado al futbol sabe que ayer Vini en el primer gol lo hace mal porque se autoescora y se queda apenas sin angulo. Tu haces eso en unos filiales y aunque lo marques te cae bronca del entrenador

Y el segundo es un centro


----------



## euromelon (24 Ago 2021)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Vini por la derecha aporta mucho menos. Pero Mbappe también.
> 
> Lo ideal es que tengan mucha libertad durante los partidos para cambiarse de banda y que se alteren en la izquierda.
> 
> Habria otra posibilidad, que no contemplará Ancellotti: 4 2 3 1 con Mbappe en punta, benzema detrás y Vinicius por la izquierda, con el único problema de tener que encontrar un extremo derecho entre Rodrygo, Asensio, Lucas y Valverde.



Y te olvidas de bale . Muy inteligente


----------



## Talabera (24 Ago 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Aquí el hamijo @Talabera intentando hacer una foto con el móvil


----------



## euromelon (24 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> ¿Hablas de Artemis?



Panzard....ijco....


----------



## fachacine (24 Ago 2021)

Las cifras de las que se están hablando por Mbappe me parecen demenciales, yo ofrecía como mucho 120 millones y amenazando con llevármelo gratis el año que viene, cualquier cifra superior a esa me parece una salvajada para un jugador que le queda un año, incluso los 120 millones o los 100 me parecen una salvajada, pero bien es cierto que no es un jugador cualquiera.


----------



## The number of de beast (24 Ago 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Las cifras de las que se están hablando por Mbappe me parecen demenciales, yo ofrecía como mucho 120 millones y amenazando con llevármelo gratis el año que viene, cualquier cifra superior a esa me parece una salvajada para un jugador que le queda un año, incluso los 120 millones o los 100 me parecen una salvajada, pero bien es cierto que no es un jugador cualquiera.



Yo no ofrecería nada, que sean los moros del PSG los que digan cuánto prefieren cobrar hoy en lugar de que venga gratis mañana. Y tampoco pasaría de los 100 kilos.


----------



## Suprimo (24 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Como dato, 10 partidos de 1º división: seis empates, y cuatro 1-0s.
> 
> Si quitamos el Levante - Real Madrid, nadie marcó más de un gol.
> 
> ¿Igualdad o paquismo?



Ayer el Zevilla estuvo soporífero ante un todopoderoso Getafe, equipo que ni en la época buena llenaba el estadio y que tiene equipo para aguantar el descenso, más paco imposible, ¿cuánto valen los derechos de emisión de partidos 0-0 en los 90'? menos el 10% al fondo buitre, of cors


----------



## Manero (24 Ago 2021)

Tanto hablar de Mbappe, que no va a ir al Madrid ya que el PSG no tiene ningún motivo para venderlo ahora (ni fair play financiero, ni necesidad de pasta, además de que quiere ganar la Champions con él) y os olvidáis del tema importante de la semana, una nueva ayuda del VAR al Madrid:

Fuera de juego de Benzemá no señalado en el inicio de la jugada del gol de Bale




Y ya van 2 ayudas en 2 partidos si sumamos las manos no señaladas a Lucas Vázquez en la primera jornada. A este paso hasta la jornada 38 la lista se va a hacer larga.


----------



## el ruinas II (24 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> ya estáis ridiculizando a Vini, como si hubiera muchos mejores de su edad en el mundo y que ha demostrado poder soportar una presión enorme.



que yo n o quiero ridiculizar a vini, es que me parece demencial que el mismo jugador que metio 6 GOLES en toda la temorada 2020-21 ya lleva tres en un partido y medio, si sigue a este nivel seria el equivalente a un fichaje de 200K


----------



## JimTonic (24 Ago 2021)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Cualquiera que haya jugado al futbol sabe que ayer Vini en el primer gol lo hace mal porque se autoescora y se queda apenas sin angulo. Tu haces eso en unos filiales y aunque lo marques te cae bronca del entrenador
> 
> Y el segundo es un centro




el segundo no es un centro, es la leche que tranquilidad


----------



## el ruinas II (24 Ago 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> el segundo no es un centro, es la leche que tranquilidad



si ese gol lo mete un jugador del farça estarian repitiendolo en bucle en todos los programas de deportes de las televisiones durante varias semanas y diciendo que es el gol del milenio, como es del madrid resulta que era un puto centro


----------



## Woden (24 Ago 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> que yo n o quiero ridiculizar a vini, es que me parece demencial que el mismo jugador que metio 6 GOLES en toda la temorada 2020-21 ya lleva tres en un partido y medio, si sigue a este nivel seria el equivalente a un fichaje de 200K



El tema es si mantendrá el nivel o caerá de nuevo en la inoperancia de pasadas temporadas. No olvidemos que ya nos flipamos por un partido bueno que hizo contra el Liverpool. Pero luego volvió a ser el Negricius de siempre.


----------



## Woden (24 Ago 2021)

Renovado Valverde hasta 2027.


----------



## Talabera (24 Ago 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Tanto hablar de Mbappe, que no va a ir al Madrid ya que el PSG no tiene ningún motivo para venderlo ahora (ni fair play financiero, ni necesidad de pasta, además de que quiere ganar la Champions con él) y os olvidáis del tema importante de la semana, una nueva ayuda del VAR al Madrid:
> 
> Fuera de juego de Benzemá no señalado en el inicio de la jugada del gol de Bale
> 
> ...


----------



## Talabera (24 Ago 2021)

Woden dijo:


> El tema es si mantendrá el nivel o caerá de nuevo en la inoperancia de pasadas temporadas. No olvidemos que ya nos flipamos por un partido bueno que hizo contra el Liverpool. Pero luego volvió a ser el Negricius de siempre.



Pero dos partidos seguidos no lo ha hecho nunca


----------



## euromelon (24 Ago 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Renovado Valverde hasta 2027.



Cobrando menos que Isco


----------



## Hannibal (24 Ago 2021)

A ver si alguien tiene más información. Resulta que en las noticias personalizadas de Google en el móvil, me aparece un titular de El Confidencial llamado "Florentino negocia con JPMorgan una alternativa al acuerdo cvc-Tebas". El enlace es esta dirección:



https://www.elconfidencial.com/amp/empresas/2021-08-23/florentino-negocia-con-jp-morgan-una-alternativa-al-acuerdo-cvc-tebas_3238718/



Pero sin embargo, al intentar acceder a la noticia da error de página no encontrada. Y no hay ninguna noticia similar en ningún otro periódico. Curioso.


----------



## Edu.R (24 Ago 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> si ese gol lo mete un jugador del farça estarian repitiendolo en bucle en todos los programas de deportes de las televisiones durante varias semanas y diciendo que es el gol del milenio, como es del madrid resulta que era un puto centro



Ansu Fati balón de oro.


----------



## Edu.R (24 Ago 2021)

Woden dijo:


> El tema es si mantendrá el nivel o caerá de nuevo en la inoperancia de pasadas temporadas. No olvidemos que ya nos flipamos por un partido bueno que hizo contra el Liverpool. Pero luego volvió a ser el Negricius de siempre.



Hola señor, me llamo Benzemá y hasta hace 2 temporadas me gustaba hacer un partido llamativo cada mes. Pero me seguian renovando sin ningún problema.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Ago 2021)

road runner dijo:


> ¿Cuantísimos tíos no han jugado al menos 10 minutos en su partido de presentación?
> Qué perdieron 2-0, no se perdía más por meterlo un rato.



¿Has dicho "meterla un rato" y te corres a los 10 minutos?


----------



## Roedr (24 Ago 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Las cifras de las que se están hablando por Mbappe me parecen demenciales, yo ofrecía como mucho 120 millones y amenazando con llevármelo gratis el año que viene, cualquier cifra superior a esa me parece una salvajada para un jugador que le queda un año, incluso los 120 millones o los 100 me parecen una salvajada, pero bien es cierto que no es un jugador cualquiera.



Lo de 'gratis' es ciencia ficción. La única oportunidad del Madrid es ahora. Mbappé no va a jugar media temporada sin nuevo contrato arriesgándose a que una lesión le deje sin carrera deportiva y sin la vida aún más resuelta. Ningún jugador hace eso a su edad. Por otra parte, si quedara libre vendría el United, Chelsea, o quién fuera, ofreciéndole liderar un superequipo cobrando el triple que en el Madrid.


----------



## Roedr (24 Ago 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hombre, seamos coherentes, si resulta que el tío finalmente es una máquina de cara a puerta entonces lo que ha demostrado precisamente *es que no lleva bien la presión...*
> 
> Y si estos ultinos años las ha fallado de todos los colores además jugando con plena confianza entonces apaga y vámonos



quién lleva bien la presión a su edad?. Pregunto por curiosidad. Recuerdo que Asensio cuando le tocaba liderar se cagó patas abajo, lo mismo que Bale. No recuerdo ningún jugador joven del Madrid al que se le haya exigido tanto como a Vini.


----------



## Roedr (24 Ago 2021)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Cualquiera que haya jugado al futbol sabe que ayer Vini en el primer gol lo hace mal porque se autoescora y se queda apenas sin angulo. Tu haces eso en unos filiales y aunque lo marques te cae bronca del entrenador
> 
> Y el segundo es un centro



sí, claro... sólo que si lo mismo lo hace Messi nadie dudaría de que fue una obra maestra.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (24 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo de 'gratis' es ciencia ficción. La única oportunidad del Madrid es ahora. Mbappé no va a jugar media temporada sin nuevo contrato arriesgándose a que una lesión le deje sin carrera deportiva y sin la vida aún más resuelta. Ningún jugador hace eso a su edad. Por otra parte, si quedara libre vendría el United, Chelsea, o quién fuera, ofreciéndole liderar un superequipo cobrando el triple que en el Madrid.



Mbappe puede pensar lo que quiera, que en el resto de Europa las clausulas de rescision no existen y quien decide si se va o si se queda es el equipo con el que tiene contrato.

En este caso el de un jeque al que le sobra el dinero y que no es la primera vez que deja a un jugador que le toca las narices sin jugar una temporada entera.


----------



## The number of de beast (24 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo de 'gratis' es ciencia ficción. La única oportunidad del Madrid es ahora. Mbappé no va a jugar media temporada sin nuevo contrato arriesgándose a que una lesión le deje sin carrera deportiva y sin la vida aún más resuelta. Ningún jugador hace eso a su edad. Por otra parte, si quedara libre vendría el United, Chelsea, o quién fuera, ofreciéndole liderar un superequipo cobrando el triple que en el Madrid.



El morenito ya ha elegido dónde quiere jugar, y no es por dinero que haya escogido al Madrid. Si de pasta se tratara, no necesita moverse de casa con los petrodólares de Qatar.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (24 Ago 2021)

¿No se os ha ocurrido pensar que Floren puede tener atado a Mbappè de alguna manera retorcida y secreta? Algún tipo de contrato que no es exactamente un contrato de _furbolista,_ porque eso sería ilegal ante la FIFA salvo que falte menos de un año para el fin del contrato, pero que vincularía ingresos de Mbappé (que es una empresa multinacional) con el Real Madrid (otra) con la intermediación de algún financiador tipo Morgan. Esas cosas se han hecho antes y explicaría muchas cosas y muchos silencios.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (24 Ago 2021)

Vini es nuestro jugador 12. Yo lo quiero siempre en mi equipo; es un chaval humilde, trabajador, que sale en la segunda parte y dinamiza el ataque y, afemás, siente el escudo y la afición está con él. No creo que vaya a ser nunca titular indiscutible del Madrid, ni falta que hace. Saliendo en el minuto 60 y dándole rotación a Hazard/Mbappe está perfecto. 

Lo de Mbappé depende de un moro resentido, así que vendrá gratis el año que viene. Mejor, la pasta que nos ahorramos la añadimos a la oferta por Haaland y nos traemos a los dos el año que viene. Sin problemas. 

Hay que ajustar los laterales en defensa. Yo jugaba con Odriozola, Militao, Alaba y Miguel Gutiérrez. Veremos qué pasa.


----------



## Cuqui (24 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> El morenito ya ha elegido dónde quiere jugar, y no es por dinero que haya escogido al Madrid. Si de pasta se tratara, no necesita moverse de casa con los petrodólares de Qatar.



Es posible que la diferencia de salario quede compensada por la diferencia de ingresos provenientes de patrocinios.


----------



## The number of de beast (24 Ago 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Es posible que la diferencia de salario quede compensada por la diferencia de ingresos provenientes de patrocinios.



Este tipo va a ganar mucha pasta de todas formas, por lo que el dinero ya es secundario. Con eso resuelto se busca prestigio, y el Madrid tiene de eso para dar y regalar como ningún otro club. Que se lo pregunten a CR7, que ya estaba en el MU, dónde algunos dicen que iba a ganar más dinero........ Y meter al Chelsea en la ecuación ya es de risa.


----------



## Roedr (24 Ago 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿No se os ha ocurrido pensar que Floren puede tener atado a Mbappè de alguna manera retorcida y secreta? Algún tipo de contrato que no es exactamente un contrato de _furbolista,_ porque eso sería ilegal ante la FIFA salvo que falte menos de un año para el fin del contrato, pero que vincularía ingresos de Mbappé (que es una empresa multinacional) con el Real Madrid (otra) con la intermediación de algún financiador tipo Morgan. Esas cosas se han hecho antes y explicaría muchas cosas y muchos silencios.



Puede ser, pero Floren no se ha comprometido realmente. Si no viene, tampoco va a quedar como Biden en Afganistán.


----------



## Roedr (24 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Vini es nuestro jugador 12. Yo lo quiero siempre en mi equipo; es un chaval humilde, trabajador, que sale en la segunda parte y dinamiza el ataque y, afemás, siente el escudo y la afición está con él. No creo que vaya a ser nunca titular indiscutible del Madrid, ni falta que hace. Saliendo en el minuto 60 y dándole rotación a Hazard/Mbappe está perfecto.
> 
> Lo de Mbappé depende de un moro resentido, así que vendrá gratis el año que viene. Mejor, la pasta que nos ahorramos la añadimos a la oferta por Haaland y nos traemos a los dos el año que viene. Sin problemas.
> 
> Hay que ajustar los laterales en defensa. Yo jugaba con Odriozola, Militao, Alaba y Miguel Gutiérrez. Veremos qué pasa.



Yo tengo esperanzas de que Vini llegue a ser un crackazo mundial.   Os lo imagináis?, el Nuevo Bernabéu rugiría de gusto al verlo asomar. Francamente, por condiciones, hay algún jugador en la liga con más potencial?. Sí, ya sé que todavía puede acabar en la tercera división francesa...


----------



## Hannibal (24 Ago 2021)

No sé quién había puesto un enlace a una noticia sobre que el Madrid negociaba con varias selecciones para que no jueguen sus jugadores.

En Inglaterra se hace de forma unánime. Tebas= LaPacoliga Santander.









LaLiga apoyará a los clubes españoles que no quieran liberar a sus jugadores


En relación con la grave decisión unilateral de la FIFA de aumentar en dos días, de 9 a 11 días tanto en septiembre como en octubre, el período internacional FIFA para la confedera




www.marca.com


----------



## Woden (24 Ago 2021)

It seems likely


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (24 Ago 2021)

Floren siempre ha tenido muy buen rollo con Benzema, expulsado de la selección francesa por sus relaciones con bandas de chantajistas...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 Ago 2021)

Primera oferta del madrid al psg

186 millones


----------



## euromelon (24 Ago 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> A ver si alguien tiene más información. Resulta que en las noticias personalizadas de Google en el móvil, me aparece un titular de El Confidencial llamado "Florentino negocia con JPMorgan una alternativa al acuerdo cvc-Tebas". El enlace es esta dirección:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues porque serán fake news y lo han tenido que retirar a instancias de alguna denuncia 

Tito Floren está harto de loconfidencial


----------



## euromelon (24 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Primera oferta del madrid al psg
> 
> 186 millones



150 le quedan al psg me cuadra


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 Ago 2021)

160 según el chiringuito


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 Ago 2021)

183 según talksport


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 Ago 2021)

Y parece ser que flo está negociando directamente con qatar. Pasa del presidente del psg y negocia con el número 1 de qatar


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (24 Ago 2021)

Leonardo, Donatello... Yo ya me pierdo con las tortugas ninja.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Ago 2021)

Y mientras tanto el Sevilla líder por 15 nos robaron al mañaco MIR


----------



## Roedr (24 Ago 2021)

Vini no se toca!. Tortuguita a la dcha., Vini en la izda. y a disfrutar viéndolos contra Piqué.


----------



## Hannibal (24 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Pues porque serán fake news y lo han tenido que retirar a instancias de alguna denuncia
> 
> Tito Floren está harto de loconfidencial



Lástima que no sea cierto


----------



## fachacine (24 Ago 2021)

Si Florentino paga más de 100 millones por un tio que le queda un año que se vaya a la mierda


----------



## pepitoburbujas (24 Ago 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Si Florentino paga más de 100 millones por un tio que le queda un año que se vaya a la mierda



Ya lo hizo con cierto comedor de hamburguesas.
Ahora al menos estaría justificado porque se trata de un jugador de futuro, no de uno que ya está de vuelta.


----------



## Roedr (24 Ago 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Si Florentino paga más de 100 millones por un tio que le queda un año que se vaya a la mierda



Es imposible de otra manera. Además que Floren tiene que asegurarse que los Qataríes no queden mal, y si quedan contentos mejor. ACS tiene negocios en Qatar.


----------



## Roedr (24 Ago 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Ya lo hizo con cierto comedor de hamburguesas.
> Ahora al menos estaría justificado porque se trata de un jugador de futuro, no de uno que ya está de vuelta.



y no olvidemos a Kaka, que para la época casi era más pasta que lo de Panzard. 
De la estadística de grandes desembolsos nos salen 2 de 3 buenos. Es lo que hay.


----------



## fachacine (24 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Es imposible de otra manera. Además que Floren tiene que asegurarse que los Qataríes no queden mal, y si quedan contentos mejor. ACS tiene negocios en Qatar.



Coño eso no lo sabía, sorprende que los periodistas no tiren de ese hilo.

Bueno rectifico, conociendo al periodismo patrio no sorprende nada


----------



## Roedr (24 Ago 2021)

Según Sison (disclosure: NPI si es un trolazo) el PSG ha ofrecido 150k por Vini.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (24 Ago 2021)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Cualquiera que haya jugado al futbol sabe que ayer Vini en el primer gol lo hace mal porque se autoescora y se queda apenas sin angulo. Tu haces eso en unos filiales y aunque lo marques te cae bronca del entrenador
> 
> Y el segundo es un centro



No sé macho, si no se la echa un poco larga no puede cruzarse por delante del central borrándolo así de la ecuación, y para cruzarse con suficiente ángulo para inutilizar al central que viene en carrera, pues se tiene que escorar, no hay otra. Luego la pone fácil en la cepa del poste con la pierna mala, así que tan escorado no estaba.

Entiendo un poco lo que dices de que "académicamente" es un movimiento que en juveniles en determinadas circunstancias te lo pueden corregir Pero es que esto es la primera división, si no ajustas mucho más que en juveniles el defensa te la rebaña sin mayor problema o como poco te cuerpea/agarra y vete saber si le pitan penalti.

De hecho lo que me gustó de esa jugada es que Vinicius hizo dos cosas que antes era incapaz de hacer: primero, vio la jugada como una secuencia (primero el central, luego el portero) en lugar de ir al lío y que sea lo que Dios quiera, que no digo que no me molara como filosofía pero digamos que tiene sus limitaciones. Y segundo, eligió la opción correcta (ponérsela en la izquierda) aunque tuviera cierto grado de dificultad, en lugar de intentar un escorzo raro con la derecha. Me pareció un gol de jugador maduro, que no es un término que se asocie mucho con Vinicius.


----------



## ccc (24 Ago 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Si Florentino paga más de 100 millones por un tio que le queda un año que se vaya a la mierda



A ver, si paga mas de 130M€ es que hay asuntos por detras (ACS-Catar), al igual que seguramente paso con el Chelsea (Abramovich). Y aun vendra Roncero diciendo que dejemos a Florentino que sabe de numeros, como si no supieramos sumar y restar.

El traspaso tiene cifras mareantes:

# 25M sueldo neto al jugador ---> 50M brutos
# 180M (traspaso)/6 (amortizacion)= 30M brutos.

80M€ de masa salarial por solo un jugador: Y nos reimos del BCN, pues vale.

Si a esto le anyadimos los >60M de mordida del jugador/padre/representante, te vas a un traspaso de 250M€ por un jugador que estaba en su ultimo anyo de contrato.

Poniendo a Varane, que estaba en su ultimo anyo de contrato, y haciendo una simple regla de tres:

70M€ (Valor Varane segun Transfermarkt)--------------> 40M€ + 10 Objetivos
160M€ ((Valor Mbappe segun Transfermarkt) ---------> 91M€ + 22 Objetivos.

O sea valor tope: 100M€ + 20M de objetivos. Poco mas. Y nosotros, de buenas a primeras, ponemos casi 200M€. 

Si los pagamos hay que investigar el traspaso y empapelar a Florentino, no hay otra.


----------



## Roedr (24 Ago 2021)

ccc dijo:


> *A ver, si paga mas de 130M€ es que hay asuntos por detras (ACS-Catar), al igual que seguramente paso con el Chelsea (Abramovich). Y aun vendra Roncero diciendo que dejemos a Florentino que sabe de numeros, como si no supieramos sumar y restar.*
> 
> El traspaso tiene cifras mareantes:
> 
> ...



Primer enfatizado, aproximadamente de acuerdo. Segundo, un dislate. Es evidente que esta gente tan inteligente se mueve siempre al filo y nunca pisan lo que no deben. 

El próximo año el Madrid va a liberar mucha masa salarial con Marcelo y Bale.


----------



## DRIDMA (24 Ago 2021)




----------



## Roedr (24 Ago 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Joder, Cristiano al PSG con Messi uaffff. Qué mal asesorado!. CR tiene 3/4 años más que Messi, va a hacer el ridículo en las continuas comparaciones. 
Es mejor para su carrera que se vaya a US.


----------



## Edu.R (24 Ago 2021)

Yo siempre digo que os tendriáis que leer las "noticias veraniegas" de hace 2 años, para entender que simplemente el 95% se lo inventan para que la gente tenga algo de que hablar. No les critico, porque la labor social y de salud mental que aportan es incuestionable. 

Mi favorita es la de: Ofrecen X millones y el jugador X, a cambio del jugador Y. Eso sale varias veces todos los veranos. Llevo viendo fútbol unos 25 años, y no me viene ninguna operación así a la cabeza. NINGUNA. Pues todos los veranos salen 4 o 5 noticias con ese patrón. Obivamente son todas más falsas que un billete de 3 €uros, pero la gente se las sigue creyendo, a pesar de que la realidad muestra que nunca suceden.


----------



## Roedr (24 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo siempre digo que os tendriáis que leer las "noticias veraniegas" de hace 2 años, para entender que simplemente el 95% se lo inventan para que la gente tenga algo de que hablar. No les critico, porque la labor social y de salud mental que aportan es incuestionable.
> 
> Mi favorita es la de: Ofrecen X millones y el jugador X, a cambio del jugador Y. Eso sale varias veces todos los veranos. Llevo viendo fútbol unos 25 años, y no me viene ninguna operación así a la cabeza. NINGUNA. Pues todos los veranos salen 4 o 5 noticias con ese patrón. Obivamente son todas más falsas que un billete de 3 €uros, pero la gente se las sigue creyendo, a pesar de que la realidad muestra que nunca suceden.



ya, ésto es la crónica rosa del fútbol, nos divertimos todos así ;-)


----------



## vurvujo (25 Ago 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Si Florentino paga más de 100 millones por un tio que le queda un año que se vaya a la mierda



Por Curtuá se pagó creo que 45 faltando el mismo tiempo y aquí se dijo que estaba bien.
Pagar el triple por alguien que mete goles debería ser más o menos razonable.


----------



## ccc (25 Ago 2021)

vurvujo dijo:


> Por Curtuá se pagó creo que 45 faltando el mismo tiempo y aquí se dijo que estaba bien.
> Pagar el triple por alguien que mete goles debería ser más o menos razonable.




35 segun transfermarkt, o sea, 6 veces menos.


----------



## 2B-san (25 Ago 2021)

ccc dijo:


> A ver, si paga mas de 130M€ es que hay asuntos por detras (ACS-Catar), al igual que seguramente paso con el Chelsea (Abramovich). Y aun vendra Roncero diciendo que dejemos a Florentino que sabe de numeros, como si no supieramos sumar y restar.
> 
> El traspaso tiene cifras mareantes:
> 
> ...



Todo correcto pero utilizar Transfermarkt para "argumentar" algo... que es una web que llevan 4 frikis alemanes haciéndose sus pajotes con los valores... de hecho tienen un floro para comentar las subidas y bajadas... de profesional tiene poco la web. El caso es que esta bien montada y lo único que existe.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Ago 2021)

Este está cerrado desde hace días, igual que Messi haciendo el mongolo llorando en la despedida y 3 después en Paris, lo mismo pensáis que estas cosas se hacen en dos días, Messi y el Barcelona sabían desde hace mucho que no iba a renovar, igual que mbappe con el PSG.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (25 Ago 2021)

A mí la oferta me parece perfecta: 
1. Le dejas claro a Mbappé que vas a por él en serio, estás haciendo un sacrificio económico muy importante y quieres que juegue para ti ya. 
2. Le dejas claro al PSG que no estás para hostias; 160 kilos y me lo llevo. Ni regateos ni mariconadas. 
3. Sigo pensando que no va a venir este verano, pero dejas al moro como lo que es, un necio y un gilipollas que prefiere dejar de ingresar 160 kilos por un futbolista que se va a ir gratis la próxima temporada. 

El tito Floren es mi pastor, nada me falta.


----------



## vurvujo (25 Ago 2021)

ccc dijo:


> 35 segun transfermarkt, o sea, 6 veces menos.



6x35 =210..... estamos hablando de 150 no de 210.

Por cierto, en otros lados dice que Courtois costó 40millones ( Fichajes: El Real Madrid confirma el fichaje de Courtois )

Si era válido pagar 35-40 millones por Courtois, ¿por qué iba a ser malo pagar 3-4 veces por un delantero?; sabiendo que un delantero top vale 4x o más lo que vale un portero top.
Con el agravante que Courtois mejoraba la portería en un grado mucho menor que la mejora en delantera que haría Mbappé; pasar de Navas a Courtois es una buena mejora... pero pasar de la nada a Mbappé es un salto infinito.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (25 Ago 2021)

ccc dijo:


> 70M€ (Valor Varane segun Transfermarkt)--------------> 40M€ + 10 Objetivos
> 160M€ ((Valor Mbappe segun Transfermarkt) ---------> 91M€ + 22 Objetivos



Vaya por delante que a mí también me.parece demasiado, pero tu lógica.tiene dos problemas.

Primero el tema de la.depreciación por edad: al final de un contrato de 5 años, asumendo que los dos juegan igual de bien en esos 5 años, Varane tendría 33 años y un valor de.mercado.muy inferior a 70 kilos. Mbappé tendría 27 y un valor te diría que igual al que tiene hoy. Así que no puedes pagar proporcionalmente lo mismo.

Luego está que a los niveles de los que estamos hablando, el precio del bien no es lineal. Los jugadores que le valen al Madrid (o a cualquier equipo top) son escasísimos; y los jugadores que pueden marcar diferencias en ataque (que es lo que esperamos de Mbappé) son más escasos aún. Para entendernos: el Madrid si ficha 20 jugadores de 10 millones de euros acabaría en media tabla. No es lo mismo 20*10 que 1*200, así que aquí tampoco puedes hablar de proporcionalidad.


----------



## The number of de beast (25 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> A mí la oferta me parece perfecta:
> 1. Le dejas claro a Mbappé que vas a por él en serio, estás haciendo un sacrificio económico muy importante y quieres que juegue para ti ya.
> 2. Le dejas claro al PSG que no estás para hostias; 160 kilos y me lo llevo. Ni regateos ni mariconadas.
> 3. Sigo pensando que no va a venir este verano, pero dejas al moro como lo que es, un necio y un gilipollas que prefiere dejar de ingresar 160 kilos por un futbolista que se va a ir gratis la próxima temporada.
> ...



Yo tengo ciertas dudas sobre quién es el gilipollas en esta historia. Los de París acusados de club estado que se salta el fair play y tal y cual, y resulta que este año se hacen con jugadores con muy buen cartel llegando libres y sin traspaso mientras que a ellos les ofrecen un pastizal indecente por un jugador que queda libre dentro de 4 meses, y siendo muy joven, que le quedan 10 años buenos por delante...... Todavía queda la esperanza de que los cataríes digan que no les interesa vender y el Madrid se ahorre semejante pastizal gastado sin fundamento a mi modo de ver,


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Ago 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> De hecho lo que me gustó de esa jugada es que Vinicius hizo dos cosas que antes era incapaz de hacer: primero, vio la jugada como una secuencia (primero el central, luego el portero) en lugar de ir al lío y que sea lo que Dios quiera, que no digo que no me molara como filosofía pero digamos que tiene sus limitaciones. Y segundo, eligió la opción correcta (ponérsela en la izquierda) aunque tuviera cierto grado de dificultad, en lugar de intentar un escorzo raro con la derecha. Me pareció un gol de jugador maduro, que no es un término que se asocie mucho con Vinicius.



El primer gol de Vini, incluyendo la escora, es un gol típico de Ronaldo Nazario que muy malo no era.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> A mí la oferta me parece perfecta:
> 1. Le dejas claro a Mbappé que vas a por él en serio, estás haciendo un sacrificio económico muy importante y quieres que juegue para ti ya.
> 2. Le dejas claro al PSG que no estás para hostias; 160 kilos y me lo llevo. Ni regateos ni mariconadas.
> 3. Sigo pensando que no va a venir este verano, pero dejas al moro como lo que es, un necio y un gilipollas que prefiere dejar de ingresar 160 kilos por un futbolista que se va a ir gratis la próxima temporada.
> ...



Exacto. Es que por aquí no estamos hablando de la postura del PSG ante la prensa y la afición, que es sostenella y no enmendalla con la más absoluta soberbia. Básicamente ahora reconocen (no lo han reconocido nunca antes en los últimos cuatro años) que Mbappé podía estar incómodo en el PSG porque es un equipo de chichinabo pero *sostienen expresamente* que ahora con las rutilantes incorporaciones de los restos prejubilados de Real Madrid y FCB, el PSG se ha convertido en el gran favorito del _furbo _mundial y que Mbappé ya no tiene pretexto para no quedarse alegando falta de nivel y que, por tanto, no tiene derecho a no quedarse. Típica soberbia de jeque árabe tratante de yeguas y de esclavos aderezada de típica lógica capciosa semítica.

Y están echando al chaval a los pies de los caballos de la masa enfervorecida del PSG (moros el 50% y catetos nuevos ricos que ya se creen parte de un club de élite el 100%) de una manera ruin y amenazando a un muchacho de 22 años con pasar un año infernal si no se somete a la cadena. Eso, en la liberal Francia y en la liberal Europa. Este movimiento del RM es importante de cara a las relaciones públicas, no sólo del RM ante los clubes, sino de Mbappé ante la afición francesa, con la que va a tener que seguir contando por sus compromisos con la selección.


----------



## The number of de beast (25 Ago 2021)

Demasiado bien se ha portado el PSG con el Madrid solo con no denunciarles al haber tocado a un jugador al que todavía le queda un año de contrato por delante. A partir de enero no habría problema, pero hoy no es correcto lo que hace el Madrid. Algunos llevan muy mal eso de que no se pueda hacer en Europa lo mismo que en España durante décadas, que es que los 2 grandes están acostumbrados a hacer lo que les de la gana sin que nadie les tosa.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Demasiado bien se ha portado el PSG con el Madrid solo con no denunciarles al haber tocado a un jugador al que todavía le queda un año de contrato por delante. A partir de enero no habría problema, pero hoy no es correcto lo que hace el Madrid. Algunos llevan muy mal eso de que no se pueda hacer en Europa lo mismo que en España durante décadas, que es que los 2 grandes están acostumbrados a hacer lo que les de la gana sin que nadie les tosa.



El año pasado, cuando el fax de Messi, Nobita podría haber denunciado a media Europa. ¿Cuándo acaba exactamente el contrato de un jugador? ¿Conoces tú todas las cláusulas de rescisión adelantada del contrato de Mbappé? Porque yo no.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (25 Ago 2021)

Florentino, como buen Ser Superior, siempre tendra la querencia a realizar fichajes galacticos que le den publicidad a El y de paso a su club.

En este caso al menos no se trata de un Panzard; si no se tuerce mucho la cosa Mbappe es de los mejores jugadores de Europa y ademas muy muy joven.

El problema radica en que prefiere pagar 200 millones para demostrar poderio a esperar un año y que venga gratis (si es que realmente tiene al jugador atadisimo, como cuentan los hexpertos del Chiringuito).


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Ago 2021)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> El problema radica en que prefiere pagar 200 millones para demostrar poderio a esperar un año y que venga gratis (si es que realmente tiene al jugador atadisimo, como cuentan los hexpertos del Chiringuito).



Si espera a que se quede libre no iba a pagar mucho menos al jugador y a su entorno como prima de fichaje. Recuerda todos los enooooormes pluses del contrato de Messi, se fuera o se quedara.

La diferencia entre ficharlo ahora o el año que viene va a ser un ahorro de, tal vez, 50 ó 60 millones netos. A cambio, gana un año de un jugador fundamental para los planes de futuro y evita dos cosas: una guerra abierta con los jeques y que la posibilidad de que el año que Mbappé se quede prisionero en el PSG estropee la progresión de un jugador de 22 años.


----------



## euromelon (25 Ago 2021)

2B-san dijo:


> Todo correcto pero utilizar Transfermarkt para "argumentar" algo... que es una web que llevan 4 frikis alemanes haciéndose sus pajotes con los valores... de hecho tienen un floro para comentar las subidas y bajadas... de profesional tiene poco la web. El caso es que esta bien montada y lo único que existe.



Transfermarkt valora a mierda pufo Pedri creo que en 80k


----------



## euromelon (25 Ago 2021)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Florentino, como buen Ser Superior, siempre tendra la querencia a realizar fichajes galacticos que le den publicidad a El y de paso a su club.
> 
> En este caso al menos no se trata de un Panzard; si no se tuerce mucho la cosa Mbappe es de los mejores jugadores de Europa y ademas muy muy joven.
> 
> El problema radica en que prefiere pagar 200 millones para demostrar poderio a esperar un año y que venga gratis (si es que realmente tiene al jugador atadisimo, como cuentan los hexpertos del Chiringuito).



No es gratis . Seria mayor salario más comisiones para agente y más putas y comisiones para mbappe . Y más ingresos está temporada por tenerlo ya en el equipo ...


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (25 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> A mí la oferta me parece perfecta:
> 1. Le dejas claro a Mbappé que vas a por él en serio, estás haciendo un sacrificio económico muy importante y quieres que juegue para ti ya.
> 2. Le dejas claro al PSG que no estás para hostias; 160 kilos y me lo llevo. Ni regateos ni mariconadas.
> *3. Sigo pensando que no va a venir este verano, pero dejas al moro como lo que es, un necio y un gilipollas que prefiere dejar de ingresar 160 kilos por un futbolista que se va a ir gratis la próxima temporada.*
> ...



Todo lo que comentas es muy lógico, pero lo de la negrita al moro se la suda. Se trata de sacarse la polla, le da igual dejar escapar esos 160 kilotones porque son calderilla para él. 

Yo ese dinero lo metería en Haaland y otro refuerzo de perfil más normalito, el año que viene la tortuga ninja llegando libre y otro refuerzo importante. Total, este año no les da para hacer nada en uropa, y la liga con los mantas que hay la pueden ganar igual.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (25 Ago 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Si espera a que se quede libre no iba a pagar mucho menos al jugador y a su entorno como prima de fichaje. Recuerda todos los enooooormes pluses del contrato de Messi, se fuera o se quedara.
> 
> La diferencia entre ficharlo ahora o el año que viene va a ser un ahorro de, tal vez, 50 ó 60 millones netos. A cambio, gana un año de un jugador fundamental para los planes de futuro y evita dos cosas: una guerra abierta con los jeques y que la posibilidad de que el año que Mbappé se quede prisionero en el PSG estropee la progresión de un jugador de 22 años.




Si en caso de fichar gratis esta tan claro que vas a ganar muchisimo mas dinero, no entiendo como el jugador y su representante pueden estar interesados en venir esta temporada y no la proxima.

Total, si negandote a renovar el jeque te va a enviar a la grada ya has evitado el riesgo de lesiones y que Flo se eche atras.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Ago 2021)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Total, si negandote a renovar el jeque te va a enviar a la grada ya has evitado el riesgo de lesiones y que Flo se eche atras.



¿Te parece eso una cosa deseable? En un jugador con edad aún para progresar un hiato de ese tipo sería una experiencia espantosa y podría tener unos efectos comparables a una lesión de un año. El jugador y el representante lo saben. Esto no es el PCFutbol.


----------



## Edu.R (25 Ago 2021)

Alomejor el PSG se hace un Ramos. Se hace el duro y el arrogante pensando que tiene la sartén por el mango, y luego cuando ve que no, dice: "vale, te cojo los 160", Florentino dice: "no, la oferta ha caducado", y luego viene como agente libre.

Daría para polvo. 

Además, que aunque Bapé renovase, la opcion de intentar comprarlo siempre la vas a tener en el futuro. Incluso en invierno.

El Real Madrid ya ha mostrado interés y ha hecho su parte. No hagamos el idiota. Si Mbappé realmente quiere venir, vendrá, aunque tenga que joderse media temporada. Y si no, que le den.

El PSG va haciendo el ridi cada año, si no ganan este año, no sé cuando van a ganar. Ojalá otro ridi en primavera y nosotros a lo nuestro. El respeto no se exige, SE GANA y el PSG no lo tiene. Nosotros si.


----------



## Edu.R (25 Ago 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Te parece eso una cosa deseable? En un jugador con edad aún para progresar un hiato de ese tipo sería una experiencia espantosa y podría tener unos efectos comparables a una lesión de un año. El jugador y el representante lo saben. Esto no es el PCFutbol.



Vale, no es el PCFútbol, pero si el Jeque se pica y le dice a Pochettino: "Este tio no juega", es peor para ellos. Tienes uno de los mejores delanteros de Europa y decides no usarle, mientras le estás pagando un buen sueldo, y el año que viene se va si o si a la competencia.

Es un lose-lose de manual, simplemente por decir "estos son mis santos cojones". Profesionalmente quedas como el puto culo.


----------



## The number of de beast (25 Ago 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El año pasado, cuando el fax de Messi, Nobita podría haber denunciado a media Europa. ¿Cuándo acaba exactamente el contrato de un jugador? ¿Conoces tú todas las cláusulas de rescisión adelantada del contrato de Mbappé? Porque yo no.



¿Por qué preguntas cuándo acaban los contratos? Los contratos finalizan el 31 de junio, pero eso ya lo sabes tú, por lo que algo insinúas en lugar de decirlo directamente y no hace falta dar rodeos con acertijos. Ve al grano.

El contrato de Messi no tiene nada que ver, a nadie le ponen -salvo a él en el FCB- una cláusula de que se puede ir dónde quiera el último año por ser el mejor de la historia......  Y menos todavía te encuentras con una plandemia que retrasa el final de las competiciones hasta agosto. Circunstancia especial a la que luego -qué casualidad- se agarra el Barsa para decir que no ha comunicado su marcha el argentino en el plazo adecuado y por eso se tiene que quedar o pagar la cláusula de 700 kilos. Y todo ello, también, con la amenaza de llevarlo al Juzgado si no cumple lo firmado......

Y de fiarse del Juzgado es mejor no hablar, sobre todo con clubs estado como el Madrid o Barsa.  Aquí lo sabéis mejor que nadie, que lo más eficaz de la Superliga esa del Floren por el momento es contar con un juez lanzando resoluciones preventivas contra la UEFA por cosas que todavía no han ocurrido pero ya está él al quite por si acaso se producen.


----------



## The number of de beast (25 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Vale, no es el PCFútbol, pero si el Jeque se pica y le dice a Pochettino: "Este tio no juega", es peor para ellos. Tienes uno de los mejores delanteros de Europa y decides no usarle, mientras le estás pagando un buen sueldo, y el año que viene se va si o si a la competencia.
> 
> Es un lose-lose de manual, simplemente por decir "estos son mis santos cojones". Profesionalmente quedas como el puto culo.



Empapé ya es hoy la figura de Francia, y estamos en año de mundial. Lo sientas en la grada por que sí y luego quiero ver yo al PSG visitando el resto de campos franceses....... Aparte de que también es mucho suponer que la afición del PSG sean todos moronegros a los que se la trae floja su selección. "Cuidao" con eso, que la sede de ese equipo está en Paris, no en Doha.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> El contrato de Messi no tiene nada que ver, a nadie le ponen -salvo a él en el FCB- una cláusula de que se puede ir dónde quiera el último año por ser el mejor de la historia......  Y menos todavía te encuentras con una plandemia que retrasa el final de las competiciones hasta agosto. Circunstancia especial a la que luego -qué casualidad- se agarra el Barsa para decir que no ha comunicado su marcha el argentino en el plazo adecuado y por eso se tiene que quedar o pagar la cláusula de 700 kilos. Y todo ello, también, con la amenaza de llevarlo al Juzgado si no cumple lo firmado......



Contratos con cláusulas de rescisión más o menos graduales y más o menos secretas los hay a miles, en toda Europa. En España son la totalidad porque en España existe un decreto que da el derecho de rescisión al jugador si esa cláusula no existe y establece unos baremos muy generosos para el jugador en relación a su sueldo.

La existencia de esas cláusulas da un pretexto legal a los clubes para contactar con el jugador faltando más de un año, porque no falta más de un año para que el jugador pueda ejercer una de esas cláusulas. Ese pretexto legal no lo usa sólo el Real Madrid, al que ya sabemos que ni Liga ni UEFA tienen un cariño especial ni protegen especialmente, aunque parece que tú afirmas que sí.


----------



## geremi (25 Ago 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Si espera a que se quede libre no iba a pagar mucho menos al jugador y a su entorno como prima de fichaje. Recuerda todos los enooooormes pluses del contrato de Messi, se fuera o se quedara.
> 
> La diferencia entre ficharlo ahora o el año que viene va a ser un ahorro de, tal vez, 50 ó 60 millones netos. A cambio, gana un año de un jugador fundamental para los planes de futuro y evita dos cosas: una guerra abierta con los jeques y que la posibilidad de que el año que Mbappé se quede prisionero en el PSG estropee la progresión de un jugador de 22 años.



Y que teniendo a Mbappé en tus filas será más fácil traer a otro similares el año que viene, por ejemplo Halaand, Pogba o similares, porque podrán ver que hay un proyecto de futuro importante.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Vale, no es el PCFútbol, pero si el Jeque se pica y le dice a Pochettino: "Este tio no juega", es peor para ellos. Tienes uno de los mejores delanteros de Europa y decides no usarle, mientras le estás pagando un buen sueldo, y el año que viene se va si o si a la competencia.
> 
> Es un lose-lose de manual, simplemente por decir "estos son mis santos cojones". Profesionalmente quedas como el puto culo.



El PSG es una operación de prestigio de una harka de jeques. Su concepto de prestigio es diferente del nuestro. Son moros, peor dicho, árabes beduinos. Esta gente rasgaba sedas valiosas a cientos y degollaba docenas de caballos de gran valor sólo para proclamar poderío y, paradójicamente, desapego de lo material. Si no se pueden ufanar de sus victorias (que no pueden) se ufanan de sus desperdicios.


----------



## euromelon (25 Ago 2021)

Mbappe amego y bale será la delantera este año.

Mbappe haland 

Amego 

El año que viene


----------



## euromelon (25 Ago 2021)

Cuando llegue mbappe se cede a panzard . Se quiere que mbappe lleve el 7


----------



## The number of de beast (25 Ago 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Contratos con cláusulas de rescisión más o menos graduales y más o menos secretas los hay a miles, en toda Europa. En España son la totalidad porque en España existe un decreto que da el derecho de rescisión al jugador si esa cláusula no existe y establece unos baremos muy generosos para el jugador en relación a su sueldo.
> 
> La existencia de esas cláusulas da un pretexto legal a los clubes para contactar con el jugador faltando más de un año, porque no falta más de un año para que el jugador pueda ejercer una de esas cláusulas. Ese pretexto legal no lo usa sólo el Real Madrid, al que ya sabemos que ni Liga ni UEFA tienen un cariño especial ni protegen especialmente, aunque parece que tú afirmas que sí.



Dejémonos de legalismos, que ya somos mayorcitos para saber que si te interesa un jugador con contrato, técnicamente, si o si, vas a tener que hablar antes con el jugador, representante, entorno, o lo que se quiera llamar para simplemente no hacer el ridículo ofreciendo dinero por alguien, que de no haberlo hecho, no sabrías siquiera si le interesa ir a tu equipo. 

Pero esto es una cosa, y otra muy distinta es el circo mediático montado por la prensa afín -y en este caso comprada por Floren- desestabilizando a un jugador que todavía no está en los últimos 6 meses de contrato, pasando por alto a su club. Lo segundo es muy diferente.

La Liga protege y ayuda al Cádiz y al Eibar, naturalmente......  Pocas cosas hay más ridículas que ver a los del Madrid o Barsa quejándose de los árbitros y demás.....


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Pero esto es una cosa, y otra muy distinta es el circo mediático montado por la prensa afín -y en este caso comprada por Floren- desestabilizando a un jugador que todavía no está en los últimos 6 meses de contrato, pasando por alto a su club. Lo segundo es muy diferente.



Yo no veo un circo comprado por Floren en la prensa española, que es en su mayoría antifloren hasta extremos grotescos porque, o está vinculada al lobby catalanista, o si es de Madrid sueñan con controlar al Real Madrid ellos. En el caso particular de Mbappé, no se ha hablado gran cosa del tema hasta que el silencio del jugador a la hora de renovar con el PSG se ha hecho atronador. De hecho en estos años en RRSS y prensa se tendía a contrarrestar los rumores sobre el tema como "baladronadas de un vejete acabado que había dejado escapar a CR7, no como en el Barsa, que ellos habían conservado a su estrella, esos sí que valen".

¿Tú te crees que, residiendo en París, el Marca, el As, la COPE o Tomás Roncero pueden montar un circo que desestabilice al PSG?


----------



## DRIDMA (25 Ago 2021)

Y eso que estoy seguro que el tortugo no viene este verano.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Ago 2021)

Jo, jo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Dejémonos de legalismos, que ya somos mayorcitos para saber que si te interesa un jugador con contrato, técnicamente, si o si, vas a tener que hablar antes con el jugador, representante, entorno, o lo que se quiera llamar para simplemente no hacer el ridículo ofreciendo dinero por alguien, que de no haberlo hecho, no sabrías siquiera si le interesa ir a tu equipo.



tu lo de la lectura comprensiva no lo llevas muy bien no?


----------



## Gorrión (25 Ago 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> tu lo de la lectura comprensiva no lo llevas muy bien no?



Solo es un culé asqueroso rabiando y repitiendo los mantras de la secta culeriana.

Yo lo he pasado al ignore directamente por subnormal.


----------



## euromelon (25 Ago 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Solo es un culé asqueroso rabiando y repitiendo los mantras de la secta culeriana.
> 
> Yo lo he pasado al ignore directamente por subnormal.



De que hijo de puta hablas


----------



## Señor Moscoso (25 Ago 2021)

Creo que 160 son pocos. Para que el emir no se sienta ofendido debemos meter en la oferta a isco, marcelo y hazard como muestra de amistad eterna.


----------



## euromelon (25 Ago 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Creo que 160 son pocos. Para que el emir no se sienta ofendido debemos meter en la oferta a isco, marcelo y hazard como muestra de amistad eterna.



Marcelo Isco hazard son como 300 kilos de peso


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (25 Ago 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Y eso que estoy seguro que el tortugo no viene este verano.




Pero que gilipollas el j. Jajajaj

Catalufo de mierda tenía que ser


----------



## Roedr (25 Ago 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Creo que 160 son pocos. Para que el emir no se sienta ofendido debemos meter en la oferta a isco, marcelo y hazard como muestra de amistad eterna.



y Valdano de regalo para glosar las glorias del emir.


----------



## Roedr (25 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Demasiado bien se ha portado el PSG con el Madrid solo con no denunciarles al haber tocado a un jugador al que todavía le queda un año de contrato por delante. A partir de enero no habría problema, pero hoy no es correcto lo que hace el Madrid. Algunos llevan muy mal eso de que no se pueda hacer en Europa lo mismo que en España durante décadas, que es que los 2 grandes están acostumbrados a hacer lo que les de la gana sin que nadie les tosa.



¿De qué hablas?.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (25 Ago 2021)

La puta brasileña del jeque se ha picado
Jajajaj

Está claro que dan a tortuga por perdido.

El Madrid va a tener que subir la oferta a 180-200 millones y tortu será suyo


----------



## The number of de beast (25 Ago 2021)

Que dice el Pedrerol que los del PSG piden 180....... Saben negociar estos moros, están más acostumbrados al regateo que nosotros. ¿Los pagará Floren? TIC TAC......


----------



## Gorrión (25 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿De qué hablas?.



Es un subnormal, lo mejor es que lo ignores que ensucia el hilo.

A los retrasados no mirar.


----------



## Roedr (25 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> La puta brasileña del jeque se ha picado
> Jajajaj
> 
> Está claro que dan a tortuga por perdido.
> ...



Leonardo pinta lo mismo en el futuro de Mbappé que yo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (25 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Que dice el Pedrerol que los del PSG piden 180....... Saben negociar estos moros, están más acostumbrados al regateo que nosotros. ¿Los pagará Floren? TIC TAC......




Tortuga vendrá en unos días.

Lo tengo muy claro


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (25 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Leonardo pinta lo mismo en el futuro de Mbappé que yo.




Por eso le llamo puta del jeque


----------



## Edu.R (25 Ago 2021)

A todo esto, mañana sorteo de Shempions.

Del bombo 3 y del 4 hay que evitar a italianos (Atalanta y Milan) y alemanes (Leipzig y Wolfsburgo). Con eso en principio te queda un grupo para no complicarte la vida.

Ya el año pasado nos tocó ese combo (Inter y Gladbach) esperemos que no se repita y sea otro el privilegiado.

Del bombo 1, si se puede pedir, el Lille o el Sporting de Lisboa, aunque si cae un rival duro, pues habrá que aceptarlo.

Recordemos que a la UEFA no le caemos muy bien últimamente.


----------



## Roedr (25 Ago 2021)

¿Si llega la tortuga harán afectadas y sentidas declaraciones sobre semejante inmoralidad los obispos catalufos como con Bale?.


----------



## The number of de beast (25 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Tortuga vendrá en unos días.
> 
> Lo tengo muy claro



Es lo más lógico después de haber anunciado la oferta de los 160 kilos que caducan el 31 de agosto y ya no tendrían sentido a partir de enero.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (25 Ago 2021)

Alquelaifi y la brasileña son putas del jeque.

La decisión se tomará en el Palacio de altani y la decisión la tomará este tio


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (25 Ago 2021)

Ojito porque Cristiano se ha pirado del entrenamiento de la juve de manera repentina.

Esto se calienta por momentos...


----------



## JimTonic (25 Ago 2021)

O sea tienen un mundial de quatar con 6500 muertos en las construcciones, que mientes a todo el mundo porque al principio decias que no iba a alterar ningun campeonato y mientes a todo el mundo diciendo que todos los estadios van a ser cerrados y con aire acondicionado y ahora cuando ves que no puedes jugar los partidos a vas a hacer jugar a todos los jugadores del mundo en invierno, donde has sobornado a la mitad de la fifa que no pueden entrar en EEUU porque los meten en la carcel por corrupcion y donde ninguna mujer va a poder ver los partidos porque si salen de casa las lapidan

y estos sapatras hijos de puta se atreven a dar lecciones morales????
anda y que les den mucho por el culo a estos folla cabras de mierda


Se veia que el jeque lo unico que quiere es humillar al Madrid, le importa una mierda el dinero, ellos lo unico que quieren es joder al hombre occidental y a la civilizacion occidental y cuando ganen la liga de campeones, que la ganaran sobornando a todo el mundo como estan haciendo ahora. Por eso estos hijos de puta no van a la superliga, porque han sobornado al ceferin


Espero un buen comunicado del Tito Floren


----------



## fachacine (25 Ago 2021)

Ya va siendo hora de que la Unión Europea le meta mano a la UEFA, en materia de derechos laborales ¿qué coño es esa norma de la Uefa de que teniendo contrato con una empresa no puedes negociar con otra que te prometa mejores condiciones? Eso no pasa en ninguna otra profesión, los trabajadores siempre podemos negociar con otros teniendo contrato en vigor ¿por qué los futbolistas no? Es un anacronismo, una norma que va en contra de cualquier regla laboral común de las que tenemos en la UE. Necesitamos una nueva sentencia Bosman por parte de los tribunales europeos que pongan firme a la Uefa, tanto con este tema como con el tema de las cláusulas de rescisión, en cuya ausencia se permite a un club esclavizar a un trabajador e impedirle cambiar de empresa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Ago 2021)

Mamadou lleva dos semanas ya fichado por el Madrid y esto es un teatro.

En caso de no serlo parece claro que mamadou juega este año en el Madrid, al hacerse pública la oferta el PSG de cara al mundo se ve en la obligación de vender por el fair play financiero, sería incomprensible con el déficit que tiene que no lo hiciera, por eso la oferta se hace pública y las negociaciones se vuelven agresivas, esto ya no es una estrategia de los representantes de mbappe para una mejora de contrato, el mundo entero sabe que el jugador se quiere ir y que el Madrid ha echo una oferta por el, el resto es solo cuestión de tiempo, supongo que al final con 30 millones de euros más todo se arreglará, la intención del Madrid haciendo pública la oferta es que todo el mundo sea consciente de ella no solo el jugador como dicen los cocainomanos esos del programa del chiringuito.

Por otro lado al mamadou el PSG le ofrece pasar de 18 kilos al año a 30, si, es cierto es mucha diferencia, pero al final para obtener contratos publicitarios Neymar y sobre todo Messi le restan protagonismo, en el Madrid aparte de tener mucha más proyección mundial que el psg sería su cabeza visible, así que puede renunciar a 15 millones de mejora en contrato porque publicitariamente aumentará 50 millones sus ganancias, esto es todo dinero que a nadie se le olvide, un vistazo a las redes sociales como Instagram donde el real Madrid tiene más de 100 millones de seguidores y el PSG con la plantilla llena de estrellas tiene 50 deja claro dónde va a tener más proyección y patrocinios, dejando premios individuales aparte.


Ahora lo interesante es saber cómo quedará configurada la plantilla, porque lo normal es que alguien de arriba salga, ya sea hazard o vinicius, porque mbappe no viene al Madrid a jugar por la derecha.

Por otro lado si mbappe viene este año, lo más lógico es que Pogba venga el año que viene para relevar a Modric.


----------



## Edu.R (25 Ago 2021)

Me encanta esta frase:

_Pero no lo vamos a dejar ir por menos de lo que pagamos cuando todavía le debemos dinero al Mónaco._

En esas palabras hay MUCHA información.

Están cogidos por los huevos. Se han creido los putos amos del continente y ya la han cagado. Si no aceptan la oferta, el riesgo de que se pire al año que viene es elevadísimo, con lo que ellos dejarán de tener la sartén por el mango y perderán TODA fuerza negociadora. Tendrán que tragar. Y si la aceptan, ya han reconocido que han palmado pasta, que no se ha visto traducida en títulos relevantes en ningún caso.

Cada día que pasa tengo más claro que 150 es aceptable, pero si el PSG no acepta, se han tirado un órdago a grande y solo llevan escopeta y perro.


----------



## arriondas (25 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Que dice el Pedrerol que los del PSG piden 180....... Saben negociar estos moros, están más acostumbrados al regateo que nosotros. ¿Los pagará Floren? TIC TAC......



Ya que saben que Mbappe se va a ir sí o sí (si no es este año, será el que viene, y gratis), lo que buscan es que el Madrid ponga 180 kilos encima de la mesa. O doscientos. El PSG no es un club vendedor, así que si tiene que dejar marchar a una de sus estrellas tendrá que ser a cambio de mucha pasta.


----------



## The number of de beast (25 Ago 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> O sea tienen un mundial de quatar con 6500 muertos en las construcciones, que mientes a todo el mundo porque al principio decias que no iba a alterar ningun campeonato y mientes a todo el mundo diciendo que todos los estadios van a ser cerrados y con aire acondicionado y ahora cuando ves que no puedes jugar los partidos a vas a hacer jugar a todos los jugadores del mundo en invierno, donde has sobornado a la mitad de la fifa que no pueden entrar en EEUU porque los meten en la carcel por corrupcion y donde ninguna mujer va a poder ver los partidos porque si salen de casa las lapidan
> 
> y estos sapatras hijos de puta se atreven a dar lecciones morales????
> anda y que les den mucho por el culo a estos folla cabras de mierda
> ...



Bueno, no todo el mundo tiene tantos remilgos con los 6500 fiambres de la construcción en Qatar......









Leighton (ACS) construirá en Qatar cinco de los mayores embalses de agua del mundo por 560 millones


Leighton se ha adjudicado un contrato de obras de infraestructuras hidráulicas en Qatar, que incluye la...




www.europapress.es









__





ACS construirá una autopista en Qatar por 1.200 millones


Leighton se ha adjudicado el contrato de obras de construcción de una autopista en Qatar, un proyecto estimado en 1.233 millones de euros.




www.larazon.es


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (25 Ago 2021)

El fichaje está hecho.

El psg ya se ha puesto a buscar sustituto al tortuga.

Van a fichar a lewandowski


----------



## Roedr (25 Ago 2021)

Si viene, dónde pondrá Carletto a Donatello?.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (25 Ago 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Ya va siendo hora de que la Unión Europea le meta mano a la UEFA, en materia de derechos laborales ¿qué coño es esa norma de la Uefa de que teniendo contrato con una empresa no puedes negociar con otra que te prometa mejores condiciones? Eso no pasa en ninguna otra profesión, los trabajadores siempre podemos negociar con otros teniendo contrato en vigor ¿por qué los futbolistas no? Es un anacronismo, una norma que va en contra de cualquier regla laboral común de las que tenemos en la UE. Necesitamos una nueva sentencia Bosman por parte de los tribunales europeos que pongan firme a la Uefa, tanto con este tema como con el tema de las cláusulas de rescisión, en cuya ausencia se permite a un club esclavizar a un trabajador e impedirle cambiar de empresa.



Los futbolistas siempre han sido los primeros interesados en que la normativa sea asi.

Porque evidentemente las rescisiones de contrato unilaterales pasarian a ser posibles por las dos partes y eso significa que a la que no cumplas las expectativas, bajes de rendimiento, te lesiones "demasiado", le caigas mal al entrenador o a los alfas del vestuario, les interese ahorrar pasta o hacer hueco, aparece un juvenil que hace lo mismo que tu cobrando diez veces menos, etc... te vas a la calle con una mano delante y otra detras.

Acabarian cobrando por partido convocado, como los jornaleros.


----------



## Roedr (25 Ago 2021)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Los futbolistas siempre han sido los primeros interesados en que la normativa sea asi.
> 
> Porque evidentemente las rescisiones de contrato unilaterales pasarian a ser posibles por las dos partes y eso significa que a la que no cumplas las expectativas, bajes de rendimiento, te lesiones "demasiado", le caigas mal al entrenador o a los alfas del vestuario, les interese ahorrar pasta o hacer hueco, aparece un juvenil que hace lo mismo que tu cobrando diez veces menos, etc... te vas a la calle con una mano delante y otra detras.
> 
> Acabarian cobrando por partido convocado, como los jornaleros.



Buen punto.


----------



## subvencionados (25 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Bueno, no todo el mundo tiene tantos remilgos con los 6500 fiambres de la construcción en Qatar......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si ACS quisiera no tendría que acudir a Qatar a por obras. Se le ha ofrecido obras en África perfectamente financiadas por más de 20.000 millones de euros, pero claro es África y los señoritos no quieren.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (25 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Si viene, dónde pondrá Carletto a Donatello?.




Ni puta idea, pero está claro que benzema y tortuga serán titulares.


----------



## Harkkonen (25 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Si viene, dónde pondrá Carletto a Donatello?.



Piede jugar en las 3 posiciones de ataque, la mejor para Mbappé parece banda izquierda.


----------



## fachacine (25 Ago 2021)

Por cierto de vez en cuando Mbappe también hace tonterías, espero que en el Madrid no las haga más que nada porque conociendo a los árbitros españoles va a ver una competición etre ellos a ver quién es el primero que lo expulsa a la mínima para ponerse la medallita


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (25 Ago 2021)

Lo que le tiene que joder al marca y al as que las filtraciones que hace flo sean a pedrerol. Jajajajaj


----------



## JimTonic (25 Ago 2021)

Aqui hay algo por debajo y no os dais cuenta

1) Qatar está desestabilizando las instituciones europeas, a traves del PSG, y corrompiendo al Zeferin y permitiendo que puedan saltarse el fair play 
2) Los moros lo unico que hacen es aprovecharse de la decadencia europea donde cuatro corruptos controlan todo
3) Esto que ha dicho el Leonardo lo unico que hacen es retratarse ellos mismos, y hace que los jugadores piensen mucho irse a un club donde los jugadores son tratados peor que los caballos
4) La moral, o la falta de ella, hace que los moros piensen que sus trabajadores son de su propiedad y puedan hacer con ellos lo que quieran, como si le ponen a cortar el cesped. Ya dijo el otro dia uno en el chiringuito, que habia jugado en Qatar, que alli los jugadores son tratados peor que los caballos.
5) El Madrid deberia contratacar liderando una rebelion (Bayer de Munich, Ingleses, Juve Italianos) contra la Fifa y su nuevo diezmo institucional«, que al igual que hace 500 años podias pecar todo lo que quisieras y simplemente pagando ibas al cielo. Aqui te saltas el fair play en 400 millones y pagas 30 al Ceferin y 30 al futbol base y todo el mundo mira para otro lado.


En fin tampoco podemos esperar mucho que tenemos a Butragueño de director de relaciones institucionales


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (25 Ago 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> Aqui hay algo por debajo y no os dais cuenta
> 
> 1) Qatar está desestabilizando las instituciones europeas, a traves del PSG, y corrompiendo al Zeferin y permitiendo que puedan saltarse el fair play
> 2) Los moros lo unico que hacen es aprovecharse de la decadencia europea donde cuatro corruptos controlan todo
> ...



Si ahora Mbappe ficha por el Real Madrid, marca 35 goles junto con el Balon de Oro y el año que viene dice que se larga al City porque le han dicho que le pagan mas, supongo que tendria las puertas abiertas entre los aplausos de la directiva, aficion y hexpertos del Chiringuito.

No?


----------



## josemanuelb (25 Ago 2021)

160 ofrece el Tito y 220 pide el peseyé.

Aunque es mucha pasta a ver si se cierra en un punto medio y les quitamos a uno de los presumiblemente jugadores top de los próximos 10 años a los moros.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (25 Ago 2021)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Si ahora Mbappe ficha por el Real Madrid, marca 35 goles junto con el Balon de Oro y el año que viene dice que se larga al City porque le han dicho que le pagan mas, supongo que tendria las puertas abiertas entre los aplausos de la directiva, aficion y hexpertos del Chiringuito.
> 
> No?




Ronaldo pidió irse y se fue. El Madrid no retiene a nadie.

Los subhumanos moracos si


----------



## Roedr (25 Ago 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Piede jugar en las 3 posiciones de ataque, la mejor para Mbappé parece banda izquierda.



joder, pobre Vini!


----------



## Señor Moscoso (25 Ago 2021)

Yo de Su Florentineza subia 20 millones pero con una cláusula para que se destinaran exclusivamente a pagar el salario de Lionel Andrés Messi Cuccittini y de regalo le hacía una autopista en el desierto o algo asi


----------



## fachacine (25 Ago 2021)

Las palabras de Leonardo son indecentes contra el Club de las 13 Copas de Europa, se merece que tito Flo lo trollease bajando la oferta a 150 y amenazando con bajarla aún más a 140 el lunes. Al Madrid no lo chulea ni Dios.


----------



## Edu.R (25 Ago 2021)

Bombos de Champions

Bombo 1: Chelsea, Villarreal, At.Madrid, Man. City, Bayern de Munich, Inter de Milán, Sporting de Lisboa, Lille.
Bombo 2: Real Madrid, Barcelona, Sevilla, PSG, B. Dortmund, Juventus, Man. United, Liverpool.
Bombo 3: Oporto, Ajax, Leipzig, Benfica, Atalanta, Zenit St.Petersburgo, Salzburgo, Mónaco/Shakhtar Donetsk.
Bombo 4: Besiktas, Dinamo de Kiev, Brujas, Young Boys, Milán, Wolfsburgo, Malmö, Sheriff Tiraspol.


----------



## Edu.R (25 Ago 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Las palabras de Leonardo son indecentes contra el Club de las 13 Copas de Europa, se merece que tito Flo lo trollease bajando la oferta a 150 y amenazando con bajarla aún más a 140 el lunes. Al Madrid no lo chulea ni Dios.



Mira, si eso lo hiciesen el Bayern de Munich o el Liverpool, por ejemplo, puessss vale. Pero es que esta gentuza se cree que son alguien en Europa. Esa va a ser su perdición, pensar que son un club grande. Eso no se exige, SE GANA, y esta gente no se ha ganado una mierda ni el respeto institucional ni deportivo de nadie.

Yo no sé que va a pasar con Bapé, pero ya he dicho páginas atrás lo que le ha pasado al PSG. La han CAGADO. Se darán cuenta ahora o en unos meses, pero la han cagado.


----------



## Satori (25 Ago 2021)

subvencionados dijo:


> Si ACS quisiera no tendría que acudir a Qatar a por obras. Se le ha ofrecido obras en África perfectamente financiadas por más de 20.000 millones de euros, pero claro es África y los señoritos no quieren.



Yo he hecho obras en Africa. No vuelvo ni loco.


----------



## fachacine (25 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bombos de Champions
> 
> Bombo 1: Chelsea, Villarreal, At.Madrid, Man. City, Bayern de Munich, Inter de Milán, Sporting de Lisboa, Lille.
> Bombo 2: Real Madrid, Barcelona, Sevilla, PSG, B. Dortmund, Juventus, Man. United, Liverpool.
> ...



Nos tocará Lille, Salzburgo y Sheriff Tiraspol y vendremos a trollear a los culerdos, que les tocará Bayern, Ajax y Milan


----------



## The number of de beast (25 Ago 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> Aqui hay algo por debajo y no os dais cuenta
> 
> 1) Qatar está desestabilizando las instituciones europeas, a traves del PSG, y corrompiendo al Zeferin y permitiendo que puedan saltarse el fair play
> 2) Los moros lo unico que hacen es aprovecharse de la decadencia europea donde cuatro corruptos controlan todo
> ...



Veo que has tenido el detalle de excluir de la lista al Barsa, que tiene en estos momentos a un chaval de 18 años apartado en la grada por no querer renovar por la mierda que le ofrecen -más bien le imponen- de contrato. Algo indecente, y por lo que el jugador debería llevar a los tribunales al club por impedirle con mala fe evidente desempeñar su trabajo.


----------



## Roedr (25 Ago 2021)

Satori dijo:


> Yo he hecho obras en Africa. No vuelvo ni loco.



No conozco África. ¿Hay algún lugar visitable family-friendly?.


----------



## artemis (25 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> ¿Por qué preguntas cuándo acaban los contratos? Los contratos finalizan el 31 de junio, pero eso ya lo sabes tú, por lo que algo insinúas en lugar de decirlo directamente y no hace falta dar rodeos con acertijos. Ve al grano.
> 
> El contrato de Messi no tiene nada que ver, a nadie le ponen -salvo a él en el FCB- una cláusula de que se puede ir dónde quiera el último año por ser el mejor de la historia......  Y menos todavía te encuentras con una plandemia que retrasa el final de las competiciones hasta agosto. Circunstancia especial a la que luego -qué casualidad- se agarra el Barsa para decir que no ha comunicado su marcha el argentino en el plazo adecuado y por eso se tiene que quedar o pagar la cláusula de 700 kilos. Y todo ello, también, con la amenaza de llevarlo al Juzgado si no cumple lo firmado......
> 
> Y de fiarse del Juzgado es mejor no hablar, sobre todo con clubs estado como el Madrid o Barsa.  Aquí lo sabéis mejor que nadie, que lo más eficaz de la Superliga esa del Floren por el momento es contar con un juez lanzando resoluciones preventivas contra la UEFA por cosas que todavía no han ocurrido pero ya está él al quite por si acaso se producen.



El 31 de junio?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (25 Ago 2021)

josemanuelb dijo:


> 160 ofrece el Tito y 220 pide el peseyé.
> 
> Aunque es mucha pasta a ver si se cierra en un punto medio y les quitamos a uno de los presumiblemente jugadores top de los próximos 10 años a los moros.



pues yo creo que pagar ciento y pico kilos por un tio que en un año te sale gratis es un mal negocio. y que no me vengan con que el Madrid no puede permitirse un año en blanco que llevamos la hostia de años asi y todo se remedia cuando se gana una orejona. 

ademas, si algo va a faltar en estos años en el futbol son clubes con pasta, ciento y pico millones en este tio seria un despilfarro. mas aun si nos sale rana, y sinceramente, verle fallar en la eurocopa mas que vinicius y encima fallar el penalti me hizo pensar que este no deja de ser un niño de 20 años, que Madrid le vendra grande y que la prensa y todo el tinglado pondra de su parte para hacerlo fracasar. 

yo no le traia este año al menos no por mas de 100. kane era el adecuado y si no ha podido ser, hubiera ido por halaand, y nunca pagando una salvajada.

por cierto, a Pablo Sarabia deberian ficharlo.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (25 Ago 2021)

Satori dijo:


> Yo he hecho obras en Africa. No vuelvo ni loco.



aunque no sea el hilo mas adecuado, nos hablarias sobre eso? gracias


----------



## Roedr (25 Ago 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> pues yo creo que pagar ciento y pico kilos por un tio que en un año te sale gratis es un mal negocio. y que no me vengan con que el Madrid no puede permitirse un año en blanco que llevamos la hostia de años asi y todo se remedia cuando se gana una orejona.
> 
> ademas, si algo va a faltar en estos años en el futbol son clubes con pasta, ciento y pico millones en este tio seria un despilfarro. mas aun si nos sale rana, y sinceramente, verle fallar en la eurocopa mas que vinicius y encima fallar el penalti me hizo pensar que este no deja de ser un niño de 20 años, que Madrid le vendra grande y que la prensa y todo el tinglado pondra de su parte para hacerlo fracasar.
> 
> ...



el próximo año no saldría gratis, habría que competir con toda la Premier para igualar el salario, y además de darle un gritón de millones a su padre-representante. Al final, lo comido por lo servido.

Eso sin tener en cuanta el pequeñísimo detalle de que Floren no va a hacer nada que empute a los Qataríes, con los que tiene mucho negocio. 

Ningún jugador de la categoría y edad de Mbappe sale gratis.


----------



## Roedr (25 Ago 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> aunque no sea el hilo mas adecuado, nos hablarias sobre eso? gracias



Es el hilo perfecto, aquí lo que menos interesa es el fuchibol.


----------



## Edu.R (25 Ago 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Nos tocará Lille, Salzburgo y Sheriff Tiraspol y vendremos a trollear a los culerdos, que les tocará Bayern, Ajax y Milan



Pues te digo una cosa. Si al Barcelona le toca un grupo de "dificultad similar" al nuestro del año pasado, me gustaría ver que pasa. Si le toca algo del palo Inter de Milán, Wolfsburgo y Oporto, o lo que tu has dicho, lo ya mencionado. Vamos a jugar.

Porque luego dicen de los sorteos y las bolas calientes, pero recuerdo varias temporadas donde nos han tocado unos grupos que TELITA marinera. Es verdad que luego en eliminatorias a veces nos salvamos, pero al Barcelona no le recuerdo un grupo de la muerte que digas "como se despisten un poco, no pasan a Octavos". A nosotros varias temporadas.


----------



## Chispeante (25 Ago 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> aunque no sea el hilo mas adecuado, nos hablarias sobre eso? gracias



Me sumo a la petición. A mí lo de trabajar en África me suena a algo parecido a cambiar de planeta...desde mi perspectiva heterocaucasicaneocolonialista.


----------



## DRIDMA (25 Ago 2021)

Tan por saco y al final se queda.


----------



## subvencionados (25 Ago 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> aunque no sea el hilo mas adecuado, nos hablarias sobre eso? gracias



Me uno a la petición aunque ya te lo he dejado caer por privado


----------



## Suprimo (25 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bombos de Champions
> 
> Bombo 1: Chelsea, Villarreal, At.Madrid, Man. City, Bayern de Munich, Inter de Milán, Sporting de Lisboa, Lille.
> Bombo 2: Real Madrid, Barcelona, Sevilla, PSG, B. Dortmund, Juventus, Man. United, Liverpool.
> ...



¿Cuándo van a cambiar el sistema de competición para que termine habiendo partidos interesantes? En serio me cuesta imaginarme a alguno del bombo 4 haciendo algo intedezante


----------



## Edu.R (25 Ago 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Cuándo van a cambiar el sistema de competición para que termine habiendo partidos interesantes? En serio me cuesta imaginarme a alguno del bombo 4 haciendo algo intedezante



Pues no sé que quieres cambiar. Ya lo han cambiado artificialmente, haciendo que en el bombo 1 haya "campeones" para desequilibrar coeficientes. El Lille tendría que estar en el bombo 4, por ejemplo, y el Real Madrid en el 1. Con este desequilibrio, vas a mezclar equipos que no tendrían que jugar entre ellos. De hecho es mejor estar en el bombo 2 que en el 1. Al Bayern o al At.Madrid les van a tocar rivales bien jodidos, y nosotros podemos tener suerte y que nos toque el Lille o el Sporting de Portugal.

Que si, que el Malmö o el Sheriff Tiraspol no tienen casi ninguna opción de pasar a Octavos y les puede caer un 7-0 si dan con un equipo potente. Pero si se han cargado al Glasgow Rangers o al Estrella Roja, pues porque no van a jugar... Han ganado sus ligas, aunque sean las de Suecia y Moldavia.

Al final de los 32, si que están los 24-25 mejores de Europa. Es verdad que la Real Sociedad (Por ejemplo) ganaría a la mayoría del bombo 4, pero porque haya algunas plazas para equipos de Ligas menores, no se acaba el mundo. Creo que es hasta sano, no puede ser que el fútbol europeo se juegue solo en 6-7 paises.

Un año el APOEL de Nicosia llegó a Cuartos de Champions, que me acuerdo que luego fue el que nos tocó en esa ronda.

-------------------

5 equipos: España
4 equipos: Alemania, Inglaterra, Italia
3 equipos: Portugal
2 equipos: Francia, Ucrania
1 equipo: Paises Bajos, Turquía, Suecia, Moldavia, Suiza, Bélgica, Austria, Rusia

Francia lamentable con la Champions, la verdad. Y Paises Bajos con lo que ha sido, también una pena.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues no sé que quieres cambiar



Nada hombre, que no hagan nada, estoy seguro de que la gente está encantada de ver un Brujas - RB Salzburgo en la máxima competición uropeda, sobretodo en la sexta jornada en la que no se juegan nada ninguno, estoy seguro de que esto vale miles de millones en emisiones como nos quieren hacer creer


----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo no sé que va a pasar con Bapé, pero ya he dicho páginas atrás lo que le ha pasado al PSG. La han CAGADO. Se darán cuenta ahora o en unos meses, pero la han cagado.



PSG y City, y antes que ellos el Chelsea (ahora ya menos), fichan de director deportivo/secretario técnico al que lama más culos, haga el PowerPoint con más animaciones, y prometa más gilipolleces.

El City lleva 9 años con la cúpula del Barça de Guardiola ahí metida (Soriano, Begiristain...), palmando cientos de millones netos al año en fichajes, para llegar a una final de Champions y creo que a unas semis además con Pellegrini. En 9 temporadas. Una reputísima mierda, vaya.

El Leonardo este, que era buen futbolista, es un inútil de cuidado de directivo. Mbappé lleva dos años rechazándole ofertas y en lugar de decirle a su jefe "mira, éste se va, empecemos a subastarlo ya, antes de la Eurocopa" sale a finales de agosto a tirarse unos faroles que dan vergüenza ajena. Y ya lo de Messi y Ramos, a los que nadie en Europa tocaría ni con un palo -- Ramos de hecho tendría problemas para pasar un reconocimiento médico en cualquier otro equipo -- y va el tío y ficha a los dos, quitándose todo margen económico de maniobra con Mbapée. Un hacha el tío.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (26 Ago 2021)

Pobre Kane, con lo bueno que es y se va a pasar la carrera en un equipo demigrante que aspirará como mucho a ganar la Copa de la Liga.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (26 Ago 2021)

Portugal >> Francia.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (26 Ago 2021)

Bueno, por cambiar un poco "el tema" que estamos con los dedos como muñones con la llegada de la tortuga ninja:

** Renovacion de Valverde hasta 2027 BIEN El hombre tan contento, buen fichaje en su momento por 4 perras con gran resultado. Menos mal que el Calvo no lo vendió para traer a Pogba.

*** Odriozola.- Dicen que lo venden a la Fiorentina. MAL Han decidido que Vazquez sea lateral derecho y no lo es.Y hay que ver cómo sale Carvajal de las lesiones, casi un año parado... el año.pasado tuvimos problemas para cubrir esa posición. Solo tenemos 3 centrales válidos. NO deberíamos jugarnosla. El chaval es utilizable como carrilero, mejor que Vini en esa posición ( recuerden la genialidad de Zz contra el Chelsea  )

¿ Qué les parece?


----------



## Hannibal (26 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Bueno, por cambiar un poco "el tema" que estamos con los dedos como muñones con la llegada de la tortuga ninja:
> 
> ** Renovacion de Valverde hasta 2027 BIEN El hombre tan contento, buen fichaje en su momento por 4 perras con gran resultado. Menos mal que el Calvo no lo vendió para traer a Pogba.
> 
> ...



Hay que reconocer que Luquinhas Vásquez hizo una muy buena temporada hasta la lesión. El problema es que está por ver si recupera ese nivel, y mientras tanto nos está costando muchos goles. Pero además esos partidos los hizo como extremo, no como lateral, y ahí no tiene hueco ni de coña; antes prefiero a Ausencio. Obviamente Odri>Lucas.

Sobre Valverde, tengo sentimientos encontrados. Es inmejorable con huecos, como contra el Alavés y tiene buen disparo lejano, pero contra equipos cerrados como el Levante le cuesta más y el último año apenas se le ha visto evolución, aunque aquí la culpa seguramente sea 100% de ZZ. Obviamente tiene nivel de sobra para el Madrid aunque sea de suplente, pero siempre he pensado que puede ser top. Ojalá anCebolletti sepa hacerle evolucionar, aunque visto que ha echado a Oddie, a Odri y a Miguel aún no le ha hecho jugar cuando tuvo ocasión, empiezo a temerme lo peor.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Ago 2021)

El mamadou va a ser llegar a Madrid y empezar a meterse cocaína y embestir travestis como Ozil


----------



## vurvujo (26 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Bueno, por cambiar un poco "el tema" que estamos con los dedos como muñones con la llegada de la tortuga ninja:
> 
> ** Renovacion de Valverde hasta 2027 BIEN El hombre tan contento, buen fichaje en su momento por 4 perras con gran resultado. Menos mal que el Calvo no lo vendió para traer a Pogba.
> 
> ...



Lo de Valverde parece una buena jugada. Pasó de ganar 3millones a 4 y ahora tiene un contrato para los que en teoría deberían ser sus mejores años futbolísticos, ya que 23 años, estaría aquí hasta que cumpla 29.
Creo que el RM le está o estará pagando menos de lo que él podría conseguir en otro lugar, algo parecido a Varane al que se estuvo "estafando" por años y años.

Valverde y Odegaard tienen la misma edad, ambos llegaron por dos duros, 5 años después tenemos a uno de los dos y unos millones de euros. Igual tenía mucha ilusión que el noruego tuviera éxito en el Madrid, pero de entre lo malo, la jugada ha salido relativamente bien.


----------



## vurvujo (26 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El mamadou va a ser llegar a Madrid y empezar a meterse cocaína y embestir travestis como Ozil



¿Qué tan fiestero es?.

No me hizo nada de gracia cuando se tiñó el pelo rosa (creo que también "rubio" en algún momento). Esos detalles son alertas para mi.

Pero no he visto que ande con instagrameras famosillas de fiesta, algo es algo.
Neymar debe ser la peor influencia del mundo.


----------



## Scardanelli (26 Ago 2021)

Con Mbappé ya podemos campeonar como unos señores.


----------



## Roedr (26 Ago 2021)

Seamos justos, los buenos del Tottenham, Modric y Bale, los sacó Floren. Se necesita poner mucha pasta y hacer las cosas muy bien para que trague el Levy ese.


----------



## Roedr (26 Ago 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Pobre Kane, con lo bueno que es y se va a pasar la carrera en un equipo demigrante que aspirará como mucho a ganar la Copa de la Liga.



Lo poco que le he visto no me ha impresionado. A lo mejor me dejo llevar por el forofismo, pero creo que está lejos de Lewan y Benzemá.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (26 Ago 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> pues yo creo que pagar ciento y pico kilos por un tio que en un año te sale gratis es un mal negocio. y que no me vengan con que el Madrid no puede permitirse un año en blanco que llevamos la hostia de años asi y todo se remedia cuando se gana una orejona.
> 
> ademas, si algo va a faltar en estos años en el futbol son clubes con pasta, ciento y pico millones en este tio seria un despilfarro. mas aun si nos sale rana, y sinceramente, verle fallar en la eurocopa mas que vinicius y encima fallar el penalti me hizo pensar que este no deja de ser un niño de 20 años, que Madrid le vendra grande y que la prensa y todo el tinglado pondra de su parte para hacerlo fracasar.
> 
> ...




Pablo sarabia no tiene nivel para el madrid


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (26 Ago 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Con Mbappé ya podemos campeonar como unos señores.




Es importante que vini, panzar y el cara polla galés den tb un paso al frente para luchar por la champions


----------



## Roedr (26 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Bueno, por cambiar un poco "el tema" que estamos con los dedos como muñones con la llegada de la tortuga ninja:
> 
> ** Renovacion de Valverde hasta 2027 BIEN El hombre tan contento, buen fichaje en su momento por 4 perras con gran resultado. Menos mal que el Calvo no lo vendió para traer a Pogba.
> 
> ...



Odriozola: a mí no me parece tan malo, ataca bien y defiende no peor que Marcelo. Los que sabéis de fuchibol, os parece tan malo como para estar detrás de Luchas de LD?.


----------



## Roedr (26 Ago 2021)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿Qué tan fiestero es?.
> 
> No me hizo nada de gracia cuando se tiñó el pelo rosa (creo que también "rubio" en algún momento). Esos detalles son alertas para mi.
> 
> ...



Si no se ha echado a perder con Neymar, no hay peligro.


----------



## Scardanelli (26 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Es importante que vini, panzar y el cara polla galés den tb un paso al frente para luchar por la champions



Vini, Bale, Benzema, Mbappé y Rodrygo como recursos de delantera no está mal. Y luego está Jovic, por si vuelve a nacer como futbolista... Del gordo belga no espero nada.


----------



## Roedr (26 Ago 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Vini, Bale, Benzema, Mbappé y Rodrygo como recursos de delantera no está mal. Y luego está Jovic, por si vuelve a nacer como futbolista...* Del gordo belga no espero nada.*



yo tampoco, pero me temo que si viene la tortuga va a dejar sin minutos a Vini durante toda la temporada.
Carletto siempre piensa en término de jerarquía, y asumiendo que pone a tortuga por la derecha, significa que el lado izdo. será para Bale, Panzard y Vini, en ese orden.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (26 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Es importante que vini, panzar y el cara polla galés den tb un paso al frente para luchar por la champions



Sin contar penaltis, Hazard no ha marcado un gol en eliminatorias de Champions en su puta vida. No va a aprender a marcarlos ahora a la vejez. Hay que encasquetárselo al PSG aunque sea subiendo la oferta. 160 millones o 170 + Hazard.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (26 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> yo tampoco, pero me temo que si viene la tortuga va a dejar sin minutos a Vini durante toda la temporada.
> Carletto siempre piensa en término de jerarquía, y asumiendo que pone a tortuga por la derecha, significa que el lado izdo. será para Bale, Panzard y Vini, en ese orden.



Si pone a Mbappé por la derecha no hay problema. Vini es el mejor extremo izquierdo que tenemos. El problema es que lo va a poner por la izquierda, que es la mejor posición de Mbappé, y Vini no sabe jugar en otro sitio.

Por eso hay que regalar a Hazard, para que no le quite ni un minuto al negro.


----------



## JimTonic (26 Ago 2021)

espero que el madrid no se mueva de los 160 millones


----------



## Roedr (26 Ago 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Si pone a Mbappé por la derecha no hay problema. Vini es el mejor extremo izquierdo que tenemos. El problema es que lo va a poner por la izquierda, que es la mejor posición de Mbappé, y Vini no sabe jugar en otro sitio.
> 
> Por eso hay que regalar a Hazard, para que no le quite ni un minuto al negro.



No tengo ideal del rendimiento de Mby en la derecha; pero si funciona bien, lo mejor para el equipo es que juegue allí. 

A Hazard nos lo comeremos hasta el último día de contrato con hamburguesas con patatas. Hazard es el fichaje más ridículo de la historia del Madrid, empeorando al de Kaká.


----------



## Roedr (26 Ago 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> espero que el madrid no se mueva de los 160 millones



El problema gordo lo tiene ahora el PSG. Tienen que decidir entre agarrar la pasta ahora, o tratar de forzar un renovación de Mby en cuatro meses y evitar un ridículo mundial. Que hagan lo que quieran.


----------



## Roedr (26 Ago 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Sin contar penaltis, Hazard no ha marcado un gol en eliminatorias de Champions en su puta vida. No va a aprender a marcarlos ahora a la vejez. Hay que encasquetárselo al PSG aunque sea subiendo la oferta. 160 millones o 170 + Hazard.



Mi oferta sería: 160 limpios, o 200 + Hazard. A nosotros nos convendría la segunda por el ahorro en ficha.


----------



## vurvujo (26 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> No tengo ideal del rendimiento de Mby en la derecha; pero si funciona bien, lo mejor para el equipo es que juegue allí.
> 
> A Hazard nos lo comeremos hasta el último día de contrato con hamburguesas con patatas. Hazard es el fichaje más ridículo de la historia del Madrid, empeorando al de Kaká.



De venir Mbappé, probarlo a la derecha será una excelente opción. Francis ganó su mundial con Mbappé a la derecha.


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Ago 2021)

Si Mbappe suele jugar en la izquierda será porque tiene cualidades para seguir destacando ahí, pero a mí me parece un desperdicio, su sitio es de 9 porque aparte de velocidad es buenísimo definiendo.Si hay otros jugadores con nombre (por ejemplo Benzemalo) que tienen que jugar y en la izquierda si darían el cante... pues eso,es el modo de hacer acomodo a todos.

Me resultaría estomagante ver a Donatello (es clavado el tío) encarando y desequilibrando para que Benzemalo haga números...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Mi oferta sería: 160 limpios, o 200 + Hazard. A nosotros nos convendría la segunda por el ahorro en ficha.



Vender/intercambiar a Hazard este verano te mete una pérdida contable de 60 kilazos (lo que le queda por amortizar) de una tacada este año fiscal. Hazard va a jugar esta temporada en el Madrid sí o sí.


----------



## fachacine (26 Ago 2021)

Sorteo de Champions aquí en directo, que les follen a Vomistar

UEFA.tv


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Ago 2021)

Estoy viendo el sorteo y está el Ceferino diciendo gilipolleces que ni el mismo se cree de verdad, está el Mohamed ese del psg tocándose con el espectáculo este.


----------



## vurvujo (26 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Odriozola: a mí no me parece tan malo, ataca bien y defiende no peor que Marcelo. Los que sabéis de fuchibol, os parece tan malo como para estar detrás de Luchas de LD?.



A mi me dió cáncer y sida de ojos los primeros partidos de Odriozola.

Cuando tomó ritmo me pareció que cumplía lo que se podía esperar de él. 
Tal vez sea de esos jugadore que necesitan partidos para potenciarse.


----------



## vurvujo (26 Ago 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si Mbappe suele jugar en la izquierda será porque tiene cualidades para seguir destacando ahí, pero a mí me parece un desperdicio, su sitio es de 9 porque aparte de velocidad es buenísimo definiendo.Si hay otros jugadores con nombre (por ejemplo Benzemalo) que tienen que jugar y en la izquierda si darían el cante... pues eso,es el modo de hacer acomodo a todos.
> 
> Me resultaría estomagante ver a Donatello (es clavado el tío) encarando y desequilibrando para que Benzemalo haga números...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Ago 2021)

Menudas bufas tiene la presentadora de la gala, me recuerda a mi amiga maria que me hacía unas mamadas esplendorosas en el cuarto de los contadores dentro del portal de mi casa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Ago 2021)

Esta essien hablando y parece autista.mirando al suelo.

Es la gala de las mamadas al Chelsea, pero aún falta el Mohamed del psg que es el que dirige todo esto repartiendo lefa encima del escenario al Ceferino y el resto de mafiosos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Ago 2021)

Ahora turno del fútbol femenino, se intercambian entrevistas de mujeres y negros.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (26 Ago 2021)

Un grupo fácil estaría bien así:

-Puntero de grupo: Inter de Milán
-Un equipo Eslavo como el Dinamo de Kiev
-y si es que ocurre, un malmö o algo así

El Madrid pasa fijo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Ago 2021)

Jajajaja qué el sorteo lo hacen unos super ordenadores dice el joputa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Ago 2021)

Que le pasa al que abre las bolas, parece que va puesto de algo o qué es un poco especial.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (26 Ago 2021)

Gilifurbo femenino metido con calzador en el sorteo de la UEFA...


----------



## vurvujo (26 Ago 2021)

Vamos en el grupo D contra el Inter.... otra vez


----------



## Scardanelli (26 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> yo tampoco, pero me temo que si viene la tortuga va a dejar sin minutos a Vini durante toda la temporada.
> Carletto siempre piensa en término de jerarquía, y asumiendo que pone a tortuga por la derecha, significa que el lado izdo. será para Bale, Panzard y Vini, en ese orden.



Espero que no sea así. Vini y Mbappé montando contragolpes debe ser una cosa digna de ver…


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (26 Ago 2021)

El Bayern y el FCB en el mismo grupo. Ay, el 8-2, qué recuerdos...


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (26 Ago 2021)

Jodó el Grupo A como empieza


----------



## vurvujo (26 Ago 2021)

Y otra vez el Shaktar


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (26 Ago 2021)

Por ahora igual que el año pasado...
Inter
Shaktar


----------



## vurvujo (26 Ago 2021)

Que no está el Mönchegladbach, que sino........


----------



## vurvujo (26 Ago 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El Bayern y el FCB en el mismo grupo. Ay, el 8-2, qué recuerdos...



Y los de Gayern son unos sádicos, le metieron 12-0 a un equipo ayer por la copa alemana.

Cuando salió el 8arcelona, pude ver ganas de golear en los ojos de Oliver Khan.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (26 Ago 2021)

Psg, city y Leipzig, de momento. El jeque no va a soltar a embapé.


----------



## vurvujo (26 Ago 2021)

El que saca los equipos... ke le paza? kiere matar a alguien?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (26 Ago 2021)

vurvujo dijo:


> El que saca los equipos... ke le paza? kiere matar a alguien?



Serrr russo. Russos gente ssimpátika...


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (26 Ago 2021)

AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis dijo:


> Psg, city y Leipzig, de momento. El jeque no va a soltar a embapé.



Como se despisten no.pasan de la.primera fase...


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (26 Ago 2021)

PSG, Leipzig, City uffff......


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (26 Ago 2021)

Al Atleti se le ha quedado un grupo bien surtido de nombres.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (26 Ago 2021)

El sheriff ese de donde es de Tombstone?


----------



## vurvujo (26 Ago 2021)

AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis dijo:


> El sheriff ese de donde es de Tombstone?



Transnistria









Unidad territorial autónoma con un estatus jurídico especial Transnistria · Moldavia


Moldavia




goo.gl


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (26 Ago 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Al Atleti se le ha quedado un grupo bien surtido de nombres.



Nuestro grupo:

Real Madrid
Inter
Sheriff
Shaktar

Pos vale.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Ago 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El Bayern y el FCB en el mismo grupo. Ay, el 8-2, qué recuerdos...



Y volviendo al ESTADIO DA LUZ.


----------



## vurvujo (26 Ago 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Nuestro grupo:
> 
> Real Madrid
> Inter
> ...



Espero no tener los dramas del año pasado, que creo en la última fecha estuvimos de 4tos, 3ros y 1eros.
Uno va cumpliendo años y el corazón no da para tanto.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (26 Ago 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Nuestro grupo:
> 
> Real Madrid
> Inter
> ...



Ni tan mal, asequible, con un pelin de atención se queda primeros.
Así se puede ganar puntos en Liga y no tirarla en Noviembre


----------



## Edu.R (26 Ago 2021)

Si no la cagas en Donetsk (O donde jueguen), en principio lo tienes muy de cara.

Está bien para lo que podía haber salido. El Inter ya no tiene a Lukaku.


----------



## fachacine (26 Ago 2021)

Odio jugar en sitios fríos tipo Suecia o Rusia/Ucrania, con campos helados, lo odio, y nos ha tocado Shaktar y el Sheriff de Moldavia


----------



## Gorrión (26 Ago 2021)

170+10 es la última oferta del Madrid por la tortuga según el chirincirco.

Ojalá no lo vendan y se quede.


----------



## Roedr (26 Ago 2021)

Pereza de grupo nos ha tocado.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (26 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Pereza de grupo nos ha tocado.



Mejor hombre, sin la fase de grupos debe ser siempre un trámite


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (26 Ago 2021)

Hoy los indios y culés sí pueden llorar con motivo. Estarán contentos porque eso es lo que realmente les gusta.


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Ago 2021)

Cuales eran las probabilidades de que en un grupo repitiesen los mismos tres equipos del pasado año? Ha ocurrido alguna vez?


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (26 Ago 2021)

Benjamin Mendy, acusado de cuatro cargos de violación y un cargo de agresión sexual


El lateral francés de 27 años, Benjamin Mendy, ha sido suspendido por el Manchester City después de ser acusado por la policía de cuatro cargos de violación y un cargo de agresión




www.marca.com





Les cedemos a Marcelo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (26 Ago 2021)

En los medios se dice que el psg ya dan por perdido a tortu


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (26 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> En los medios se dice que el psg ya dan por perdido a tortu



Las declaraciones de ayer de "la putita brasileña" alias director deportivo no decían otra cosa


----------



## Roedr (26 Ago 2021)

el tenista ha hecho unas declaraciones con contenido vacío. No se pilla los dedos, están negociando. Aunque cada vez me da más yuyo los 180M que terminaríamos pagando. Con Panzard palmamos 100M de golpe, si la cagamos aquí terminamos como el Farsa pero sin el dinero de los contribuyentes para rescatarnos.

El presidente del PSG, Nasser Al Khelaifi, habla en *BeIN Sports* sobre el acuerdo de Kylian Mbappé con el Real Madrid: "He sido muy claro, hemos sido muy claros. La postura del club es clara. No lo cambiaremos ni lo repetiremos".


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Ago 2021)

AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis dijo:


> El sheriff ese de donde es de Tombstone?



De moldavia, bueno, de transnistria, una region de moldavia que solo es reconocida como nackon por rusia. El unico sitio de Uropa con una estatua de Lenin en pie.


----------



## ccc (26 Ago 2021)

Segun estos, ya esta fichado:



https://www.defensacentral.com/real_madrid/1630007852-mbappe-cerrado-el-psg-acepta-los-180-millones-y-sera-oficialmente-del-madrid-en-horas


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (26 Ago 2021)

Pues parece ser que tortuga viene. El traspaso es ya inminente.


----------



## euromelon (26 Ago 2021)

Tick tack debutará contra el celta


----------



## euromelon (26 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Pues parece ser que tortuga viene. El traspaso es ya inminente.



Muy inminente.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (26 Ago 2021)

Lo va a hacer oficial pedrerol en hora y media


----------



## ccc (26 Ago 2021)

180 Millones, eso si, veamos traspasos de este anyo para comparar:

1) Grealish: 125M
2) Varane: 40+10 variables
3) Odegaard: 35+5 variables.
4) Hakimi: 70M
5( Lukaku: 115M
,....

A ver, si pasamos de si esta en su ultimo anyo de contrato o no, hemos pagado un buen precio; pero tb. podriamos haber dicho lo mismo de Hazard. Si lo fichamos, en mi opinion, optamos a Liga y Copa. Si fichamos a algun centrocampista podriamos optar a Champions, si nser favoritos claro: Fichamos a Camavinga, tb?

Ahora esta claro que han de salir algunos jugadores: Odriozola, Jovic,...., la morralla como Isco, Marcelo, Mariano se quedara.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (26 Ago 2021)

ccc dijo:


> 180 Millones, eso si, veamos traspasos de este anyo para comparar:
> 
> 1) Grealish: 125M
> 2) Varane: 40+10 variables
> ...



Lo de Odriozola con la Fiorentina ya está cerrado, aunque creo recordar que es cesión.

Y la morralla se larga en un año


----------



## El Juani (26 Ago 2021)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (26 Ago 2021)

@P'tit Quinquin Me he acordado de usted cuando en el sorteo ha salido el Lille.


----------



## El Juani (26 Ago 2021)




----------



## Roedr (26 Ago 2021)

Si viene enhorabuena a los que creían en el advenimiento  
Como he comentado repetidas veces yo hasta hace nada pensaba que se quedaba. 

El próximo año según Sison viene Haaland


----------



## fachacine (26 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> El próximo año según Sison viene Haaland



Una mierda, lo va a comprar el PSG con la morterá que les vamos a pagar por Mbappe y ya verás la cara de gilipollas que se nos queda.

Estoy hasta los huevos de los putos moros que dirigen el PSG, no quiero que venga Mbappe por la cantidad de la que se está hablando pudiendo venir gratis en junio, ni 160 ni 180, lo digo claramente NO QUIERO QUE VENGA MBAPPE A ESE PRECIO, el dinero es de los socios y no de Florentino, es una burrada y un disparate


----------



## El Juani (26 Ago 2021)




----------



## Roedr (26 Ago 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Una mierda, lo va a comprar el PSG con la morterá que les vamos a pagar por Mbappe y ya verás la cara de gilipollas que se nos queda.
> 
> Estoy hasta los huevos de los putos moros que dirigen el PSG, no quiero que venga Mbappe por la cantidad de la que se está hablando pudiendo venir gratis en junio, ni 160 ni 180, lo digo claramente NO QUIERO QUE VENGA MBAPPE A ESE PRECIO, el dinero es de los socios y no de Florentino, es una burrada y un disparate



No tienes ninguna garantía de que no hagan cambiar de opinión en 4 meses. A mí también me parece un dislate de precio, pero este negocio es así. Espero que no salga como Panzard.


----------



## El Juani (26 Ago 2021)




----------



## Salsa_rosa (26 Ago 2021)

Me parece una locura.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Ago 2021)

A ver, es un poco locura, pero también es una manera de decir: El Real Madrid. EL REAL MADRID.

Cuando se pagaron 1.500 (9) millones de pesetas por Mijatovic, 6.500 (45) por Anelka o 10.000 (60) por Figo, que fue aquello decidme.

Es un golpe de efecto, llevábamos ya muchos años con cosas "gne", fichajes que bueno... a la afición del Real Madrid le gustan estas cosas.

Que obviamente es un buen jugador que puede ser muchas veces resolutivo, pero que tampoco nos pensemos que con BAPÉ está todo hecho, porque no.

Eso si, en ataque ganamos bastante potencial, que era precisamente donde ha estado el problema los últimos años.


----------



## DRIDMA (26 Ago 2021)




----------



## iconoclasta (26 Ago 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Una mierda, lo va a comprar el PSG con la morterá que les vamos a pagar por Mbappe y ya verás la cara de gilipollas que se nos queda.
> 
> Estoy hasta los huevos de los putos moros que dirigen el PSG, no quiero que venga Mbappe por la cantidad de la que se está hablando pudiendo venir gratis en junio, ni 160 ni 180, lo digo claramente NO QUIERO QUE VENGA MBAPPE A ESE PRECIO, el dinero es de los socios y no de Florentino, es una burrada y un disparate



Ese dinero lo iba a pagar igual el Madrid, ya sea prima de fichaje, ya sea más sueldo. Un jugador como Mbappe nunca será gratis. 

Y tal como está el mercado, esa locura de precio es, sin embargo, razonable.

PD1 Enhorabuena a Floren, que llevaba años detrás de él

PD2 Los demás equipos de la liga podrían aportar algo al fichaje. Ha recuperado el prestigio de la liga, tras la pérdida de CR7 y Messi.


----------



## josemanuelb (26 Ago 2021)

El Tito debe querer inaugurar el nuevo Bernabéu con Mbappe este año y Haaland el próximo (y después intentar la Superliga y quizás retirarse y pasar a la historia como el Bernabéu de la época).


----------



## DRIDMA (26 Ago 2021)




----------



## vurvujo (27 Ago 2021)

Para los que manejan el asunto de los números, ¿cuánto se pagaría a hacienda por comprar a Mbappé?.

Por ejemplo si se pagan esos 180 millones ¿cuánto se lleva hacienda?.

Entiendo que en lo que respecta a masa salarial, si sale en 180 millones y viene por 6 años, que además se lleva 30 millones limpios.... corresponde a 30(amortización)+30(salario)+30(hacienda) = 90 millones por año.

Si viene digamos el otro año y se le podría ofrecer 45 millones limpios, serían también 90 millones por año (45 para el jugador y 45 para hacienda) en lo que respecta a la masa salaria.

En el segundo caso al R. M. le da lo mismo, pero al jugador y a hacienda les conviene.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (27 Ago 2021)

Sison se acaba de inventar que viene Pogba. Cómo se lo pasa el cabrón.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## Hannibal (27 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> .
> 
> Es un golpe de efecto, llevábamos ya muchos años con cosas "gne", fichajes que bueno... a la afición del Real Madrid le gustan estas cosas.



A la afición del Madrid, no. Es un golpe de efecto sobre todo el mundo del fútbol.

La liga española llevaba años viviendo (a nivel mediático) de las rentas de las 4/5 Champions del Madrid y de tener a Messi en el Farsa. Y las primeras ya se veían muy lejos, y el segundo se ha esfumado. Ahora todas las miradas estaban puestas en la Premier y el QSG; si lo de la tortuga se confirma es una sacada de nabo brutal. 

Como dije en otro post, al final Madrid y Farsa dependen mutuamente del otro. Ver al farsa arrastrarse está muy bien, pero al final da oportunidad a otras ligas/equipos de lucirse y ganar cuota de mercado.

El capitalismo es muy hijodeputa, pero funciona así. No sirve de nada ganar la Champions, incluso cada año, si tu liga es Pacodemierda, porque nadie querrá ver un Madrid-Getafe. Es el mismo argumento de la Superliga. Para que el Madrid sea considerado en países Paco como el puto mejor equipo de fútbol de la puta Historia, es requisito imprescindible tener un némesis al que derrotar. Batman sería un héroe menor sin un Joker; joder, si hasta la puta patrulla canina y los Pjmasks tienen sus némesis. De primero de psicología.

Eso sí, va a ser difícil vender a nivel mundial un Bapé vs Memphis


----------



## Agente Coulson (27 Ago 2021)

vurvujo dijo:


> Para los que manejan el asunto de los números, ¿cuánto se pagaría a hacienda por comprar a Mbappé?.
> 
> Por ejemplo si se pagan esos 180 millones ¿cuánto se lleva hacienda?.
> 
> ...



Se paga por los ingresos, no por los gastos.

Es el PSG el que en su caso deberá pagar, si tiene beneficios. Y también Mbappe deberá pagar el IRPF en España en cuanto resida y empiece a cobrar.


----------



## hartman (27 Ago 2021)

hoy el chiringuito de burlones ha de estar divertido con roncerdo, alfredo hard y quim malalech.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Ago 2021)

La era del mamadou ha comenzado.


----------



## Barrunto (27 Ago 2021)

*BAPÉ!!! BAPÉ!!! BAPÉEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## fieraverde (27 Ago 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> A la afición del Madrid, no. Es un golpe de efecto sobre todo el mundo del fútbol.
> 
> La liga española llevaba años viviendo (a nivel mediático) de las rentas de las 4/5 Champions del Madrid y de tener a Messi en el Farsa. Y las primeras ya se veían muy lejos, y el segundo se ha esfumado. Ahora todas las miradas estaban puestas en la Premier y el QSG; si lo de la tortuga se confirma es una sacada de nabo brutal.
> 
> ...



El bapé ese tiene videos fallando goles que ni vinicius. Menos rotos2 ni pollas.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (27 Ago 2021)

En CVC deben estar corriéndose vivos, compran los derechos a precio de Asensio-Depay y van a recibir ingresos revalorizados con Mbappe.


----------



## Manero (27 Ago 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El Bayern y el FCB en el mismo grupo. Ay, el 8-2, qué recuerdos...



Ay que recuerdos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Ago 2021)

No veo yo tan claro los movimientos del psg, fichan a Messi que recordemos tiene 35 años, fichan a ramos que tiene 36 y a cambio se van a desprender de la llamada a ser la figura futbolística de los próximos diez años guste más o menos.


----------



## antoniussss (27 Ago 2021)

En el momento económico que estamos, no creo que sea el momento para dilapidar millonacos por mbappe o por nadie, y sí hacer "economía de guerra", mientras se aclara la situación del COVID.


Eso o te cargas muchas fichas como marceliño, iscos, hazards, y su puta madre y subes por 2 duros a canteranos y desconocidos.


----------



## vurvujo (27 Ago 2021)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Se paga por los ingresos, no por los gastos.
> 
> Es el PSG el que en su caso deberá pagar, si tiene beneficios. Y también Mbappe deberá pagar el IRPF en España en cuanto resida y empiece a cobrar.



Gracias por el aporte.
En tal caso a Mbappé le conviene más esperarse el próximo año, porque podría incluso pedir más pasta de salario. Al Madrid le sirve más este año porque menos pasta se iría a la hacienda española y tiene al jugador ya.

Esos detalles son importantes a tomar en cuenta.


----------



## vurvujo (27 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No veo yo tan claro los movimientos del psg, fichan a Messi que recordemos tiene 35 años, fichan a ramos que tiene 36 y a cambio se van a desprender de la llamada a ser la figura futbolística de los próximos diez años guste más o menos.



El movimiento es claro en el sentido que si no cobran hoy, Kilian se les va dejando exactamente 0 euros en unos meses.


----------



## vurvujo (27 Ago 2021)

¿O imaginais que Mbappé esté usando al Madrid para sacarle más pasta al PSG? 

Va de farol hasta el último segundo esperando que el PSG le ofrezca el contrato deportivo más lucrativo de la historia.....


----------



## 2B-san (27 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No veo yo tan claro los movimientos del psg, fichan a Messi que recordemos tiene 35 años, fichan a ramos que tiene 36 y a cambio se van a desprender de la llamada a ser la figura futbolística de los próximos diez años guste más o menos.



Yo creo que se las pela en plan, nos dejamos 200 kilos en el próximo top y arreglado. Además este año quitando los viejos que mencionas han fichado bien en el resto de posiciones, por fin tienen un 11 competente y no un 2 tops y 9 mataos.


----------



## 2B-san (27 Ago 2021)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿O imaginais que Mbappé esté usando al Madrid para sacarle más pasta al PSG?
> 
> Va de farol hasta el último segundo esperando que el PSG le ofrezca el contrato deportivo más lucrativo de la historia.....



Es que tienen que ser de risa ambos contratos, el del R. Madrid 15 kilos netos si llega, o que van a subir a 20 o 30 de casualidad? (hablamos de 60 millones al año en 1 solo jugador y lo máximo que pagaba hasta ahora el madrid era 24 xdd)

Y el del PSG ira por 50 netos o asi


----------



## Glokta (27 Ago 2021)

Al peseye le resta mucho que la liga francesa sea una bákala que encima perdieron la temporada pasada. Al final lo normal es lo que es, que sea cementerio de elefantes, peseteros y algunas jovenes promesas

Cualquier jugador medio consagrado con algo de ambición y carrera por delante huiria de allí a equipos top de ligas en condiciones. Mbappe ya es la segunda intentona, en su momento no vino porque con 18 años tenía que competir con la BBC en su esplendor e igual hizo bien porque ha tenido 4 temporadas jugando de indiscutible 

Creo que no somos conscientes de lo que nos estamos llevando, 22 añitos. Y el año,que viene Haaland con 22 tambien


----------



## The number of de beast (27 Ago 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Una mierda, lo va a comprar el PSG con la morterá que les vamos a pagar por Mbappe y ya verás la cara de gilipollas que se nos queda.
> 
> Estoy hasta los huevos de los putos moros que dirigen el PSG, no quiero que venga Mbappe por la cantidad de la que se está hablando pudiendo venir gratis en junio, ni 160 ni 180, lo digo claramente NO QUIERO QUE VENGA MBAPPE A ESE PRECIO, el dinero es de los socios y no de Florentino, es una burrada y un disparate



Los 180 kilos que el Madrid le regala al PSG cuando el jugador queda libre el 1 de enero no son más que la mordida que paga ACS a Qatar para que sus negocios no se resientan lo más mínimo. Que lo primero es lo primero.....


----------



## euromelon (27 Ago 2021)

Contra el celta delantera mbappe amego y bale

Esperemos que este recuperado Modric y me cojo entrada para verlo


----------



## Talabera (27 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Contra el celta delantera mbappe amego y bale
> 
> Esperemos que este recuperado Modric y me cojo entrada para verlo



Hola buenos dias


----------



## Andr3ws (27 Ago 2021)

El fichaje de Mbappé, que ya parece bastante hecho, vuleve a situar al Real Madrid en la cima del fútbol Europeo.
Ni equipos ingleses ni el PSG ni el Bayern, quien se lleva al jugardor con la mayor proyección del mundo para los próximos 10 años es el Real Madrid.
Luego ya el asunto saldrá mal, bien o muy bien, pero que un tio así quiera venirse a jugar con el equipo actual que tenemos lo hace por estatus y por jugar en el mejor equipo del mundo.
Ahora a tener paciencia, rodearle de gente buena y proyectar los próximos 5 años con la gente joven que se han ido fichando años atrás para volver a llevarse la CL y seguir en el puesto nos ha colocado la historia.


----------



## JimTonic (27 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Contra el celta delantera mbappe amego y bale
> 
> Esperemos que este recuperado Modric y me cojo entrada para verlo



olvidate de que abran el bernabeu hasta el 2022, pase por alli ayer y estaban tirando las torres antiguas


----------



## JimTonic (27 Ago 2021)

2B-san dijo:


> Es que tienen que ser de risa ambos contratos, el del R. Madrid 15 kilos netos si llega, o que van a subir a 20 o 30 de casualidad? (hablamos de 60 millones al año en 1 solo jugador y lo máximo que pagaba hasta ahora el madrid era 24 xdd)
> 
> Y el del PSG ira por 50 netos o asi




si, pero mbapee en contratos publicitarios puede llegar a mas de 50 netos, cuando todos los contratos publicitarios del PSG se iban con Messi y Neymar


----------



## The number of de beast (27 Ago 2021)

2B-san dijo:


> Es que tienen que ser de risa ambos contratos, el del R. Madrid 15 kilos netos si llega, o que van a subir a 20 o 30 de casualidad? (hablamos de 60 millones al año en 1 solo jugador y lo máximo que pagaba hasta ahora el madrid era 24 xdd)
> 
> Y el del PSG ira por 50 netos o asi



No te lo crees ni tú que lo máximo que paga el Madrid son 24 kilos......  Si a Bale no hay forma de colocarlo casi en ninguna parte siendo cedido y a cambio de que paguen solo su ficha será por algo.


----------



## fachacine (27 Ago 2021)

Recupero foto graciosa de hace unos años


----------



## seven up (27 Ago 2021)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿O imaginais que Mbappé esté usando al Madrid para sacarle más pasta al PSG?
> 
> Va de farol hasta el último segundo esperando que el PSG le ofrezca el contrato deportivo más lucrativo de la historia.....



No sería de extrañar conociendo al padre de la criatura, no hay que olvidar que solo son profesionales del futbol y lo realmente importante es el dinero. Si el PSG le ofrece un contrato como el de Messi en el Barça de 140 millones por las 8 próximas temporadas, no sería muy descabellado que lo aceptara. El mayor problema viene dado de la pasta que le pagan a Ney, a Messi, a Canelita, a DiMaria..., no creo que el PSG sea un pozo sin fondo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (27 Ago 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El Bayern y el FCB en el mismo grupo. Ay, el 8-2, qué recuerdos...











▷ (2-6) El Día que el BARÇA Aplastó al Madrid en el Bernabéu (2009)


El 2 de Mayo de 2009, el Barcelona goleaba al Real Madrid por 2-6 en su estadio. El Barça de Guardiola ganaría la Liga, la Copa y la Champions esa temporada




memoriasdelfutbol.com


----------



## Talabera (27 Ago 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ▷ (2-6) El Día que el BARÇA Aplastó al Madrid en el Bernabéu (2009)
> 
> 
> El 2 de Mayo de 2009, el Barcelona goleaba al Real Madrid por 2-6 en su estadio. El Barça de Guardiola ganaría la Liga, la Copa y la Champions esa temporada
> ...



Aquí queda todo grabado y se van a enfrentar este año y tú barsa no está para muchas tonterias, le puede caer un saco en el Bernabéu 
me da que te van a restregar bien este post


----------



## Paddy McAloon (27 Ago 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Ay que recuerdos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 755570



Y Breitner haciendo lo mismo que Coutinho.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (27 Ago 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Aquí queda todo grabado y se van a enfrentar este año y tú barsa no está para muchas tonterias, le puede caer un saco en el Bernabéu me da que te van a restregar bien este post



¡Ja, ja, ja! Hoy te ha sentado mal el carajillo de lefa.


----------



## Suprimo (27 Ago 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> olvidate de que abran el bernabeu hasta el 2022, pase por alli ayer y estaban tirando las torres antiguas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 755755



Y no da otra sensación, a eso le quedan muchos meses


----------



## seven up (27 Ago 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y no da otra sensación, a eso le quedan muchos meses



Y eso que han tenido año y medio de un tirón por el parón de la pandemia, no me quiero imaginar lo que habrían tardado de no ser por dicho parón.


----------



## euromelon (27 Ago 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Hola buenos dias



Hola


----------



## optimistic1985 (27 Ago 2021)

Mbappé sabe que su fichaje por el Madrid a nivel publicitario va a ser una auténtica catapulta de pasta que el PSG no le puede dar, solo se lo puede dar a nivel salarial, pero ni de coña alcanzaría a ganar lo mismo.

El Madrid le paga 25 millones, pero tambien le paga en relacionarle con el propio Real Madrid y eso pueden ser 100 millones al año en contratos publicitarios.

El PSG le puede pagar 50, pero compitiendo en la liga francesa y con Messi y los demás alrededor a nivel publicitario podrá conseguir otros 25 adicionales.

Mbappé no es madridista, quiere ganar más pasta. Si además de liderar un proyecto deportivo, fichas por el club más laureado y encima ganas más, decidme que va a hacer.


----------



## euromelon (27 Ago 2021)

Este año al menos 110 goles en liga


----------



## Talabera (27 Ago 2021)

Cualquiera que vea la liga francesa verá los patatales en los que juegan y los patones que se dan alli
está llena de negracos con mala leche y escasa capacidad técnica.
el PSG no gano, la liga el año pasado. Dado el nivel del equipo debería ser una pvta vergüenza 
esa liga no sube de calidad, solo hay que ver los fichajes.
messi se va a dar cuenta el primer partido, allí no va a jugar como aquí por que no le van a dejar.
mbappe sabe esto y más cosas, de ahí que este loco por venir a la liga española al real madrid.
no se equivoca, el lo sabe 
neymar es un pesetero de mierda y nunca tendría cojones de irse por menos dinero, por eso sigue en el PSG.


----------



## El Juani (27 Ago 2021)

Real-PSG : quand Mbappé recevait le stade de Madrid en cadeau...


L’attaquant du PSG foulera, mardi, la pelouse du stade Bernabeu qui l’a toujours fait rêver. Il en avait même reçu une miniature le jour de




www.leparisien.fr


----------



## 2B-san (27 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> No te lo crees ni tú que lo máximo que paga el Madrid son 24 kilos......  Si a Bale no hay forma de colocarlo casi en ninguna parte siendo cedido y a cambio de que paguen solo su ficha será por algo.



Bale son 12 netos xdd, yo te hablo de más del doble. Alaba ha venido y cobra 12 netos tambn, el caballo loco se piro porq solo querian darle 10 netos y 1 año. Nadie en el madrid cobra más de 12.


----------



## tururut12 (27 Ago 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Y Breitner haciendo lo mismo que Coutinho.



Pero si ese partido fue un amistoso. El Bayern se lo tomó en serio y el Real no. Compararlo con un partido oficial no tiene sentido. Puedes compararlos si quieres con Alcorconazos, 2-6 de Guardiola, 5-0 del Milán.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (27 Ago 2021)

Andr3ws dijo:


> El fichaje de Mbappé, que ya parece bastante hecho, vuleve a situar al Real Madrid en la cima del fútbol Europeo.
> Ni equipos ingleses ni el PSG ni el Bayern, quien se lleva al jugardor con la mayor proyección del mundo para los próximos 10 años es el Real Madrid.
> Luego ya el asunto saldrá mal, bien o muy bien, pero que un tio así quiera venirse a jugar con el equipo actual que tenemos lo hace por estatus y por jugar en el mejor equipo del mundo.
> Ahora a tener paciencia, rodearle de gente buena y proyectar los próximos 5 años con la gente joven que se han ido fichando años atrás para volver a llevarse la CL y seguir en el puesto nos ha colocado la historia.



Renovado Casemiro hasta el 2025 y Valverde hasta 2027


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (27 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Renovado Casemiro hasta el 2025 y Valverde hasta 2027



Ya sólo falta renovar a Isco y a Marcelo para ilusionarnos a todos, todas y todes.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (27 Ago 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Ya sólo falta renovar a Isco y a Marcelo para ilusionarnos a todos, todas y todes.



Alaba Militao Miguel R. también conforman buena estructura para la carreras de la tortuga


----------



## Talabera (27 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Alaba Militao Miguel R. también conforman buena estructura para la carreras de la tortuga



Tu eres el mismísimo florentino
a mi no me la pegas
echa de una vez al pvto Isco, coge 60 millones al chelsea por el hazard, emborracha al raiola y trae a haaland


----------



## Andr3ws (27 Ago 2021)

En directo ahora mismo las obras. 
Por dentro la cosa va cogiendo color.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (27 Ago 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Tu eres el mismísimo florentino
> a mi no me la pegas
> echa de una vez al pvto Isco, coge 60 millones al chelsea por el hazard, emborracha al raiola y trae a haaland



Estamos procurando adelantar sus peticiones querido Talabera. 

¡Tranquilo!

Por ahora, el siguiente asunto ya está cerrado:
Florentino Pérez ya tiene decidido el insulto que le dedicará a Kylian Mbappé

⁹


----------



## Roedr (27 Ago 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Recupero foto graciosa de hace unos años



si vuelve se la puede firmar Mbappe ;-)


----------



## Edu.R (27 Ago 2021)

Oye, que mañana jugamos con el Betis, no sé si es relevante para alguien...


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (27 Ago 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que Luquinhas Vásquez hizo una muy buena temporada hasta la lesión. El problema es que está por ver si recupera ese nivel, y mientras tanto nos está costando muchos goles. Pero además esos partidos los hizo como extremo, no como lateral, y ahí no tiene hueco ni de coña; antes prefiero a Ausencio. Obviamente Odri>Lucas.
> 
> Sobre Valverde, tengo sentimientos encontrados. Es inmejorable con huecos, como contra el Alavés y tiene buen disparo lejano, pero contra equipos cerrados como el Levante le cuesta más y el último año apenas se le ha visto evolución, aunque aquí la culpa seguramente sea 100% de ZZ. Obviamente tiene nivel de sobra para el Madrid aunque sea de suplente, pero siempre he pensado que puede ser top. Ojalá anCebolletti sepa hacerle evolucionar, aunque visto que ha echado a Oddie, a Odri y a Miguel aún no le ha hecho jugar cuando tuvo ocasión, empiezo a temerme lo peor.





vurvujo dijo:


> Lo de Valverde parece una buena jugada. Pasó de ganar 3millones a 4 y ahora tiene un contrato para los que en teoría deberían ser sus mejores años futbolísticos, ya que 23 años, estaría aquí hasta que cumpla 29.
> Creo que el RM le está o estará pagando menos de lo que él podría conseguir en otro lugar, algo parecido a Varane al que se estuvo "estafando" por años y años.
> 
> Valverde y Odegaard tienen la misma edad, ambos llegaron por dos duros, 5 años después tenemos a uno de los dos y unos millones de euros. Igual tenía mucha ilusión que el noruego tuviera éxito en el Madrid, pero de entre lo malo, la jugada ha salido relativamente bien.



Sobre Valverde opinó igual , probablemente no se conviertirá nunca en titular indiscutible pero si que le quiero siempre en el equipo. Puede defender , correr, llegar al área, chutar desede fuera, es un pedazo de suplente ante cualquier eventualidad.
Es muy joven y es una buena apuesta.

Copio también el comentario de Odegaard por hablar sobre estos fichajes a buen precio de jugadores jóvenes que si bien en lo deportivo no llegan a cuajar en lo económico son más que rentables.

Incluso Vini o Rodrygo aunque se haya pagado muchísimo más van a resultar muy beneficiosos para el club en uno un otro sentido.

Lo que dejó de funcionar es fichar por 60 kilos a uno que hace una temporada buena - tipo Jovic o tantos otros en la historia del club - o fichar por urgencia. O renovar de por vida a tipos que ya han dado todo el futbol que tenían: Marcelo, Isco....

Pd.- También te puedes zarpar un Ausencio pero de los jovenes fichados por poco es la única cagada.

Y dejé por el camino a Kubo, Brahim, Soro....


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (27 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Oye, que mañana jugamos con el Betis, no sé si es relevante para alguien...



Fundamental los 3 puntos, esta Liga hay que pelearla desde el principio.

Si se juega como los dos partidos anteriores puede ser una partido bien entretenido.

Y si Carvajal no comete las cagadas de Lucas...

Imagino que Carletto repetirá el equipo y el plan que propuso frente al Levante


----------



## Edu.R (27 Ago 2021)

Aparentemente el Betis es un rival que nos va mejor que el Levante (Aunque los últimos años cuando han venido a Madrid han sacado casi siempre puntos). El Levante es muy incómodo para equipos que quieren llevar la iniciativa, no es de extrañar que a los grandes les saque muchos puntos, pero luego se queden en el puesto 10-11.

Luego a la vuelta nos tocan el Celta en el Bernabeu y tenemos que ir a MESTALLA.


----------



## Hermericus (27 Ago 2021)

Yo estoy convencido de que Mbappe va a ser un fracaso en el Madrid.


----------



## fachacine (27 Ago 2021)

No quiero haceros hervir la sangre pero mañana contra el Betis nos pita Hernández Hernández con Martínez Munuera en la sala del VAR. O metemos 5 goles desde fuera del area (para que no tengan excusa de anularlo por fuera de juego de 6 milímetros) o no ganamos.


----------



## Chichimango (27 Ago 2021)

A mí ahora mismo solo me importa que llegue Kymba de una puta vez, es lo que necesita el club, el madridismo y hasta la plantilla para volver a ilusionarse y pensar a lo grande. 

El efecto tortuga nos puede poner en órbita de nuevo. Si no viene, va a ser más de lo mismo, con el único aliciente de ver si Vini y Rodrygo rompen en cracks o no.


----------



## El Juani (27 Ago 2021)

Temazo del verano


----------



## _Suso_ (27 Ago 2021)

Sería una jugada redonda:

La Juventus se plantea la opción de Hazard ante la marcha de Cristiano


----------



## fieraverde (27 Ago 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Yo estoy convencido de que Mbappe va a ser un fracaso en el Madrid.



Es un buen jugador , pero no es Cristina Ronalda ni en sueños, el bueno es el rubio , a ver si le habéis dado la pasta al psg para ficharlo.. 

La tortuga es muy muy mediática , yo espero que lo ficheis sin duda.


----------



## fieraverde (27 Ago 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Sería una jugada redonda:
> 
> La Juventus se plantea la opción de Hazard ante la marcha de Cristiano



Ya os han regalado 40 por el noruego.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (27 Ago 2021)

El Mercao está loco,loco 



_Suso_ dijo:


> Sería una jugada redonda:
> 
> La Juventus se plantea la opción de Hazard ante la marcha de Cristiano



Baratooooo

Lo tengo baratooooo

Agnelli bonita, ¿que le falta a usted?
No padezca, ¿ un Hazard?
¡Como este!

Al peso le sale más caro ¡ojo! Mejor la unidad cari

Baratoooo

Lo tengo baratoooo


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Ago 2021)




----------



## El Juani (27 Ago 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>





Con éste qué hacemos???


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Ago 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Con éste qué hacemos???



    Seguro que CR le regala una camiseta... y firmada.


----------



## fachacine (27 Ago 2021)

Atención al tweet de Ibai Llanos, muy jrande:


----------



## Roedr (27 Ago 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Sería una jugada *redonda*:
> 
> La Juventus se plantea la opción de Hazard ante la marcha de Cristiano



Nunca mejor dicho.


----------



## Chispeante (27 Ago 2021)

Podía haberse retirado en el Madrid como la mayor leyenda del Club, simplemente con aceptar una paulatina pérdida de minutos y una presencia cada vez menor en el once titular. Ha preferido una primera huida a la Juventus, con más pena que gloria y un fin de contrato poco elegante, para terminar finalmente el United, después de haber sonado para el City y el PSG.

Era previsible que el ego de Cristiano emborronara un fin de carrera que podía haber sido mítica.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Ago 2021)

Los putos moracos del psg nos van a quitar a Haland


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> El Mercao está loco,loco
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pues lo siento pero eso de cederlo yo no lo veo.

Si lo quieren comprar estupendo, con el dinero que nos den compramos a kounde


----------



## fachacine (27 Ago 2021)

Una vez se haga oficial Mbappe hay que hacer una operación relámpago por Pogba antes de que se lo lleve el PSG con la morterá que les hemos pagado, Pogba y Mbapppe son amigos y pueden hacer con el amego un tridente brutal


----------



## El Juani (27 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Pues lo siento pero eso de cederle yo no lo veo.
> 
> Si lo quieren comprar estupendo, con el dinero que nos den compramos a kounde



El Chelsea está en negociaciones por Koundé. Y creo que estaban dando 50 kilos y el Sevilla nanai...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Ago 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> El Chelsea está en negociaciones por Koundé. Y creo que estaban dando 50 kilos y el Sevilla nanai...




Es que yo a hazard por menos de 70 no lo vendo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Ago 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Una vez se haga oficial Mbappe hay que hacer una operación relámpago por Pogba antes de que se lo lleve el PSG con la morterá que les hemos pagado, Pogba y Mbapppe son amigos y pueden hacer con el amego un tridente brutal




Ojalá los moros vayan a por pogba y no a por haland


----------



## El Juani (27 Ago 2021)

Primero a ver si sale... porque puede irse cedido y si lo vendes realmente no sé ni qué pasta sacarían por Hazard. Y después que el Madrid esté interesado en Koundé y ver si darían más de 50 kilos. El Sevilla no está por la labor y quiere que si sale sea con ofertas más interesantes.


----------



## vurvujo (27 Ago 2021)

Chispeante dijo:


> Podía haberse retirado en el Madrid como la mayor leyenda del Club, simplemente con aceptar una paulatina pérdida de minutos y una presencia cada vez menor en el once titular. Ha preferido una primera huida a la Juventus, con más pena que gloria y un fin de contrato poco elegante, para terminar finalmente el United, después de haber sonado para el City y el PSG.
> 
> Era previsible que el ego de Cristiano emborronara un fin de carrera que podía haber sido mítica.



Pues sí, ese es el ego de CR7, distintivo.... pero sin ese ego no sería quien es, para lo bueno y lo malo.


----------



## Tubiegah (27 Ago 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Yo estoy convencido de que Mbappe va a ser un fracaso en el Madrid.



No quiero ser agorero, pero bluffbapé se va a comer un buen mojón aquí. 

El Go-to-guy es clarísimamente Pufi


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Ago 2021)

Es que lo de hazard...

Imaginaos que esta temporada vuelve a ser el del Chelsea


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Ago 2021)

El hazard del chelsea le da mil vueltas a vini 

Lo siento por el brasileño que me cae muy bien pero ...


----------



## fachacine (27 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> El hazard del chelsea le da mil vueltas a vini
> 
> Lo siento por el brasileño que me cae muy bien pero ...



Pues yo me había bajado del carro de Vinicius y con estos 2 primeros partidos me estoy volviendo a subir, y lo de Pogba yo lo fichaba, un mediocampo Pogba-Modric-Kroos-Casemiro es de largo el mejor del mundo, ni el PSG se le acerca. Y si no juegas con esos 4 juntos puedes hacer combinaciones de 3 añadiendo a Valverde, para no quemar a Modric que tiene ya 36 palos. Y por supuesto vender a Hazard e Isco, por Dios (Marcelo lo doy por imposible).


----------



## Venturi (27 Ago 2021)

Chispeante dijo:


> Podía haberse retirado en el Madrid como la mayor leyenda del Club, simplemente con aceptar una paulatina pérdida de minutos y una presencia cada vez menor en el once titular. Ha preferido una primera huida a la Juventus, con más pena que gloria y un fin de contrato poco elegante, para terminar finalmente el United, después de haber sonado para el City y el PSG.
> 
> Era previsible que el ego de Cristiano emborronara un fin de carrera que podía haber sido mítica.



Por un momento pensé que hablabas de Ramos.


----------



## fachacine (27 Ago 2021)

Ojo que lo que pague el Madrid por Mbappe puede encarecer todo el mercado, si el PSG va a por Haaland o Pogba o quien sea y los clubs saben que tiene dinerito fresco no le van a rebajar nada y va a ser una reacción en cadena donde nadie rebaja nada si la gente huele dinerito fresco en circulación, y eso incluye a Kounde


----------



## Roedr (27 Ago 2021)

Sison hace meses: Mbappé al Madrid, CR7 al United, Pogba al PSG y Haaland al Madrid la próxima temporada.

Al final va a ser medio troll medio insider.


----------



## Roedr (27 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> El hazard del chelsea le da mil vueltas a vini
> 
> Lo siento por el brasileño que me cae muy bien pero ...



Yo soy de Vini Tinto a muerte. La caga de todos los colores, pero me parece que es por la presión y falta del entrenamiento específico que ha ido haciendo estos años. Con ese cuerpecito serrano que Dios le ha dado se puede comer el mundo simplemente definiendo como un delantero promedio.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (27 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Pues lo siento pero eso de cederlo yo no lo veo.
> 
> Si lo quieren comprar estupendo, con el dinero que nos den compramos a kounde



Cederlo un año y que te paguen la ficha.

Si va a meter los mismos goles que yo, al menos te ahorras pagarle.

Su sitio lo.ocupa Mbappé que si va a meter goles, igual que Bale.

Si al final se sale en la Juve lo sacas a mercado y te dan los 70/80 kilos para afrontar la compra de Halaand.

Yo bromeaba con min post porque no suelo creerme este tipo de noticias pero pensándolo dos veces no me parece tan mala idea


----------



## Paddy McAloon (27 Ago 2021)

2B-san dijo:


> Bale son 12 netos xdd, yo te hablo de más del doble. Alaba ha venido y cobra 12 netos tambn, el caballo loco se piro porq solo querian darle 10 netos y 1 año. Nadie en el madrid cobra más de 12.



El "caballlo loco" ese tiene una pedazo de yegua que no veas.


----------



## el ruinas II (27 Ago 2021)

sobre el papel el madrid tiene una delantera brvtal : mbappe, benzema, hazard, bale, vinicius, rodrygo y el guardaespaldas jovic , si carletto y pintus consiguen sacarle un 60% de rendimiento podemos ganar la champions


----------



## El Juani (27 Ago 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> sobre el papel el madrid tiene una delantera brvtal, mbappe, benzema, hazard, bale, vinicius, rodrygo, si carletto y pintus consiguen sacarle un 60% de rendimiento podemos ganar la champions



Veremos a ver... me gusta esa frase que dice: "Una buena delantera te gana partidos, una buena defensa te gana campeonatos".

Ahora mismo el Madrid no está por tener una buena defensa, ni se le espera la verdad...


----------



## filets (27 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Los putos moracos del psg nos van a quitar a Haland



Alá te oiga


----------



## Edu.R (27 Ago 2021)

Lo cierto es que los últimos años, si hemos sido competitivos, ha sido por la defensa. La Liga y la Supercopa de hace 2 temporadas la ganamos por la defensa.

Si controlamos los partidos, con una delantera potente se puede hacer mucho, pero luego no puedes tener errores defensivos de bulto, como en Valencia.

Al final es tener un equilibrio: el PSG ha tenido una delantera temible, pero no se ha comido una mierda porque en otras lineas no tenía potencial suficiente (Sobretodo centro del campo defensivo y carrileros). En cambio, el Liverpool de Klopp no es que tuviera una linea en la que destacase, pero en todo tenía un nivel como poco de notable alto.

Nuestro "problema" a corto plazo es que Modric es mucho Modric. Y vale, Kroos y Casemiro aun tienen mucho fútbol, pero luego fuera de ahi hay poco que rascar.


----------



## - Escolta espacial - (27 Ago 2021)

¿Pero viene o no viene?


----------



## arriondas (27 Ago 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Es un buen jugador , pero no es Cristina Ronalda ni en sueños, el bueno es el rubio , a ver si le habéis dado la pasta al psg para ficharlo..
> 
> La tortuga es muy muy mediática , yo espero que lo ficheis sin duda.



Para mí la bestia parda es el noruego, sin duda. Yo lo habría fichado, y no a Negroppe. Pero claro, entre el pizzero y que ya no está Odegaard...


----------



## El Juani (27 Ago 2021)

- Escolta espacial - dijo:


> ¿Pero viene o no viene?


----------



## Xequinfumfa (27 Ago 2021)

Esteeeee, que llevo todo el puto día esperando la confirmación oficial del fichaje de Mbappé y me estoy empezando a poner muy nerviosito. 

¿Os jugáis algo a que el moro no lo vende y nos quedamos con cara de gilipollas?


----------



## filets (27 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Esteeeee, que llevo todo el puto día esperando la confirmación oficial del fichaje de Mbappé y me estoy empezando a poner muy nerviosito.
> 
> ¿Os jugáis algo a que el moro no lo vende y nos quedamos con cara de gilipollas?



Hoy es fin de semana en Qatar
Hasta el domingo el PSG no va a contestar


----------



## filets (27 Ago 2021)

La montaña rusa
Ahora toca bajar


----------



## Hermericus (27 Ago 2021)

Ya hace años que de America (Brasil, Argentina....) no salen perlitas que fichar.

Y en Europa poca cosa.

El nivel del futbol ha bajado bastante.


----------



## Talabera (27 Ago 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> No quiero ser agorero, pero bluffbapé se va a comer un buen mojón aquí.
> 
> El Go-to-guy es clarísimamente Pufi



No sabéis lo que decis
Os vais a estampar ese futbolista es el mejor del mundo en el madrid y la liga española
Como ancelotti le de metros va a abusar como Vinicius estos dos partidos
Y encima bale
Solo falta un central alto como el Pau ese y tenemos un equipazo para ir a por la champions
Al tiempo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Ago 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> No sabéis lo que decis
> Os vais a estampar ese futbolista es el mejor del mundo en el madrid y la liga española
> Como ancelotti le de metros va a abusar como Vinicius estos dos partidos
> Y encima bale
> ...




Pau es un paquete


----------



## Talabera (27 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Pau es un paquete



Ese chaval llegará seguro


----------



## el ruinas II (27 Ago 2021)

filets dijo:


> La montaña rusa
> Ahora toca bajar



si quieren esperar a junio y perder 100 kilos no pasa nada, tenemos a vinicius que acaba de explotar


----------



## Talabera (27 Ago 2021)

Lo que está claro es que Vinicius le ha comido la tostada a hazard


----------



## Gorrión (27 Ago 2021)

Lo mejor que le puede pasar al Madrid es que no venga la tortuga, se refuercen con un central y un lateral, y que el año que viene se vaya a por el rubio, el verdadero crack de la próxima década.

La tortuga libre si encarta para el verano que viene.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Pau es un paquete



De eso nada..es bueno mucho mejor acompañado con Albiol


----------



## Roedr (27 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Esteeeee, que llevo todo el puto día esperando la confirmación oficial del fichaje de Mbappé y me estoy empezando a poner muy nerviosito.
> 
> ¿Os jugáis algo a que el moro no lo vende y nos quedamos con cara de gilipollas?



La patata caliente la tienen ellos. Si no consiguen que renueve en cuatro meses harán el ridículo mundial.


----------



## El Juani (27 Ago 2021)

No puede hacerse oficial si el PSG no tiene un sustituto de cierto nivel.

Os imagináis el Madrid haciendo el comunicado y el PSG sin recambio??? Dejando escapar a uno de sus buques insignias?

Eso... si se hace.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Ago 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Ese chaval llegará seguro



Yo le tenía fe a Pau pero hizo una Eurocopa que dio entre pena y grima. Ahora mismo, si Mendy vuelve al nivel del año pasado, Pau no mejora a una pareja Militāo-Alaba.

Igual que Varane parecía mejor con Ramos al lado, empiezo a sospechar que Albiol es el que de verdad sostiene a la defensa del Villarreal. Y Albiol, que es un buen tipo y ha tenido una carrera más que respetable, nunca pasó de tercer central del Madrid, o sea que imagínate poner a su aprendiz de titular.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Ago 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Ese chaval llegará seguro




Llegará a dónde?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Ago 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo le tenía fe a Pau pero hizo una Eurocopa que dio entre pena y grima. Ahora mismo, si Mendy vuelve al nivel del año pasado, Pau no mejora a una pareja Militāo-Alaba.
> 
> Igual que Varane parecía mejor con Ramos al lado, empiezo a sospechar que Albiol es el que de verdad sostiene a la defensa del Villarreal. Y Albiol, que es un buen tipo y ha tenido una carrera más que respetable, nunca pasó de tercer central del Madrid, o sea que imagínate poner a su aprendiz de titular.



Pau es mucho mejor con Albiol que está rocoso .derroyeron al United..y a varios equipos ingleses más de esos que corren mucho y tal..


----------



## Tubiegah (27 Ago 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Lo mejor que le puede pasar al Madrid es que no venga la tortuga, se refuercen con un central y un lateral, y que el año que viene se vaya a por el rubio, el verdadero crack de la próxima década.
> 
> La tortuga libre si encarta para el verano que viene.



Totalmente de acuerdo. 

Si se puede fichar al rubio con cara mongol hay que echar el resto por él. 

En verano 2002 pudimos fichar a Van nistelrooy y vino Ronaldo. Y claro, cuando le fichamos años después nos pareció la hostia, aun estando viejo y cascao, porque esos son los jugadores que la parten en el Madric. 

Jalan sí, rematando los melones que le envíen nuestros genios brasileños y asociándose en el Txistu con Grasard.


----------



## JimTonic (27 Ago 2021)

https://www.defensacentral.com/real_madrid/1630066296-el-peluquero-de-mbappe-la-lia-y-etiqueta-al-real-madrid-en-su-ultimo-corte-al-frances


----------



## Edu.R (27 Ago 2021)

Gol de Haaland en el 92' para darle la victoria (3-2) a su equipo. Ya sabéis lo que toca. Titulares y balón de oro.


----------



## Talabera (27 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Llegará a dónde?



A ser un central top de equipo grande


----------



## artemis (28 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Este año al menos 110 goles en liga



Yo me lo creo, sino, te inmolaras...


----------



## artemis (28 Ago 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Cualquiera que vea la liga francesa verá los patatales en los que juegan y los patones que se dan alli
> está llena de negracos con mala leche y escasa capacidad técnica.
> el PSG no gano, la liga el año pasado. Dado el nivel del equipo debería ser una pvta vergüenza
> esa liga no sube de calidad, solo hay que ver los fichajes.
> ...



Decir que el césped en Francia es un patatal esta al nivel de decir que el mar menor es el Caribe.... No tener ni puta idea


----------



## Policía Pérez (28 Ago 2021)

Ni retirar la oferta ni ultimatums. Lo que hay que hacer es tentar a Haaland. 170 a tocateja y por mucho que intente liarla el pizzero el martes esta en madrid


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Ago 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> No puede hacerse oficial si el PSG no tiene un sustituto de cierto nivel.
> 
> Os imagináis el Madrid haciendo el comunicado y el PSG sin recambio??? Dejando escapar a uno de sus buques insignias?
> 
> Eso... si se hace.



Joder, acaban de fichar a Messi...(me refiero a mercadotecnia)


----------



## Xequinfumfa (28 Ago 2021)

Estoy viendo el chiringuito y me estoy poniendo de una mala hostia con los putos moros del PSG que lo flipas. 

Menos mal que no soy Florentino, porque si lo fuera retiraba la oferta por Mbappé, le ponía 200 kilos encima de la mesa al gordo pizzero y me traía a Haaland y, en enero, Mbappe gratis. 

Hay que aniquilar a estos hijos de puta del PSG. Aniquilarlos.


----------



## qbit (28 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> le ponía 200 kilos encima de la mesa al *gordo pizzero*



¿De quién habláis?


----------



## Xequinfumfa (28 Ago 2021)

qbit dijo:


> ¿De quién habláis?



De Raiola, el representante de Haaland. Empezó como pizzero.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (28 Ago 2021)

En el chiringuito ayer dijeron que hablaría un jugador del psg antes de que hablara pochetino. 


Será tortuga?

Yo soy flo y no subo ni 1 euro más. Tampoco retiraría la oferta de 180 millones, pero me plantaría ahí.


----------



## The number of de beast (28 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Estoy viendo el chiringuito y me estoy poniendo de una mala hostia con los putos moros del PSG que lo flipas.
> 
> Menos mal que no soy Florentino, porque si lo fuera retiraba la oferta por Mbappé, le ponía 200 kilos encima de la mesa al gordo pizzero y me traía a Haaland y, en enero, Mbappe gratis.
> 
> Hay que aniquilar a estos hijos de puta del PSG. Aniquilarlos.



El lunes o martes anuncian el traspaso, estos ya tienen pactado hasta el teatro que se están montando con las ofertas, que solo son para que los moros parisinos salven la cara ante su afición y queden bien que es de lo que se trata, algo en lo que el tito Floren va a colaborar encantado, que hay mucha pasta en Qatar para construir cosas en el futuro.

Suena igual de ridículo que el Leonardo ese se ponga chulo en las entrevistas exigiendo más pasta como ver al Madrid supuestamente mendigando y arrastrándose por un jugador que dentro de cuatro meses está libre y entonces no paga ni cobra nadie ni un puto euro.  Pero ambas partes saben que ahora están a otra cosa..... 

Y para los que dicen que el moro deja a Mbape en la grada, pues que lo haga, que ya sabemos las champions que han ganado en los últimos seis años tanto el Messías como el payaso teatrero brasileno del Neymar, que son exactamente, ninguna!


----------



## euromelon (28 Ago 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Yo me lo creo, sino, te inmolaras...



Que yo me voy a inmolar es tan creíble como cuando jota dice que es heterosexual


----------



## artemis (28 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Que yo me voy a inmolar es tan creíble como cuando jota dice que es heterosexual



Sabes algo de @JMK ? Ahora se cree el Rodríguez Menéndez de Marbella


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (28 Ago 2021)

Grande el madrid.

Ultimátum a los subhumanos moracos. La oferta es hasta el domingo.

Vamos!


----------



## Hannibal (28 Ago 2021)

Qué larga se está haciendo la espera. Como ya dábamos por hecho que nos tocaba otro año de transición, está claro que la llegada de la tortuga sería un giro radical; ya no tanto sobre el césped sino a nivel anímico.

Quiero pensar que está todo atado y más que atado, y que este impasse es un teatrillo para salvar la imagen de los jeques. Además, es una operación que encaja a ambas partes: el Madrid volvería a copar las portadas y vuelta a vender camisetas, y al PSG le viene estupendamente para salvar la cara y que no les acusen de saltarse el FPF con el beneplácito de Cefegorrino.

De lo contrario, sería el mayor ridículo que recuerdo desde el fax de De Gea. Ya no es sólo los artículos dando por hecho el fichaje, son los artículos dando información sobre negociaciones casi en directo, fechas para la presentación, posibles dorsales etc. Y bueno, una cagada así solo podría explicarse para una junta directiva nueva que no sabe cómo moverse en estos mundillos, pero una tan experimentada como la actual doy por hecho que sabe dónde pisa.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (28 Ago 2021)

Mbappe solo puede llegar gratis en Junio, no en Enero. A partir de Enero puede negociar con quien quiera, pero salir solo en Junio, es correcto?


----------



## euromelon (28 Ago 2021)

Tan important como que venga mbappe es largar a panzard aunque sea pagando parte de su ficha

Mbappe Benzema bale

Como recambios vinicius rodrygo jovic y ya está todo cubierto arriba


----------



## Dave Bowman (28 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> El lunes o martes anuncian el traspaso, estos ya tienen pactado hasta el teatro que se están montando con las ofertas, que solo son para que los moros parisinos salven la cara ante su afición y queden bien que es de lo que se trata, algo en lo que el tito Floren va a colaborar encantado, que hay mucha pasta en Qatar para construir cosas en el futuro.
> 
> Suena igual de ridículo que el Leonardo ese se ponga chulo en las entrevistas exigiendo más pasta como ver al Madrid supuestamente mendigando y arrastrándose por un jugador que dentro de cuatro meses está libre y entonces no paga ni cobra nadie ni un puto euro.  Pero ambas partes saben que ahora están a otra cosa.....
> 
> Y para los que dicen que el moro deja a Mbape en la grada, pues que lo haga, que ya sabemos las champions que han ganado en los últimos seis años tanto el Messías como el payaso teatrero brasileno del Neymar, que son exactamente, ninguna!



Bueno. Si algo hemos aprendido estos últimos años es q no hace falta ni ser el mejor equipo de tu pais ni dar lecciones de fútbol para ganar la champions


----------



## Edu.R (28 Ago 2021)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Mbappe solo puede llegar gratis en Junio, no en Enero. A partir de Enero puede negociar con quien quiera, pero salir solo en Junio, es correcto?



Si, pero el 1 de enero ya puede firmar con quien quiera, lo que pasa que obviamente tendría que terminar su contrato. Pero el siguiente lo podría firmar desde ese día.

El Real Madrid ha hecho su parte y la ha hecho bien, el PSG solo puede salvar su imagen vendiéndole ya. En caso contrario, alomejor a corto plazo ganan una batalla de "fuerza", pero que en 4 meses estaría perdida. Mbappé se iría del club, y encima no sacas nada. Si estás llorando con "aun no hemos recuperado la inversión tras comprárselo al Mónaco", si encima se te va gratis, que te voy a contar. Y ya no te digo si este año no ganas la Champions (Otra vez).

Yo si no viene ya, "bueno", queda una 2° opción que puede ser incluso más beneficiosa, aunque tiene el riesgo de que te dejen tirado.


----------



## arriondas (28 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Grande el madrid.
> 
> Ultimátum a los subhumanos moracos. La oferta es hasta el domingo.
> 
> Vamos!



El PSG sabe que Negroppe se quiere ir, así que ya puestos mejor ahora y cobrar lo que les de el Madrid. Imagino que no quieren venderlo por menos de lo que les costó y de ahí la pugna.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (28 Ago 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> El PSG sabe que Negroppe se quiere ir, así que ya puestos mejor ahora y cobrar lo que les de el Madrid. Imagino que no quieren venderlo por menos de lo que les costó y de ahí la pugna.




Les costó 180 . La oferta que ha hecho el madri


----------



## arriondas (28 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Les costó 180 . La oferta que ha hecho el madri



Pues como mínimo eso, Notuca. Aunque querrán sacar más, al final pagarán 180 kilos, una parte también para el Mónaco. Peor es que se vaya gratis. Además, con esa pasta, pueden ir a por Haaland.


----------



## Chispeante (28 Ago 2021)

Ahora mismo esta situación es un win-win para el Madrid. Si viene Mbappé, guay del Paraguay. Si no viene, y no renueva con el PSG después de la actitud tan poco amistosa del club parisino, te lo traes el próximo año, ahorrándote unas buenas perras a pesar de la prima por venir libre y la inversión de este año, bastante inferior, la haces por Haland evitando que te lo levanten otros tiburones. Casi hasta nos conviene que el jeque se emborrique y mande a Mbappé a la grada.


----------



## Gorrión (28 Ago 2021)

Chispeante dijo:


> Ahora mismo esta situación es un win-win para el Madrid. Si viene Mbappé, guay del Paraguay. Si no viene, y no renueva con el PSG después de la actitud tan poco amistosa del club parisino, te lo traes el próximo año, ahorrándote unas buenas perras a pesar de la prima por venir libre y la inversión de este año, bastante inferior, la haces por Haland evitando que te lo levanten otros tiburones. Casi hasta nos conviene que el jeque se emborrique y mande a Mbappé a la grada.



Totalmente de acuerdo, antes que la tortuga hace falta reforzar el equipo en defensa y centro del campo, de nada nos sirve la tortuga si la defensa y la media no están compensadas. Yo prefiero centrar los esfuerzos en hacer fuerte el equipo empezando por la defensa, y el año que viene traer a la tortuga libre.

El caso es que tiene pinta que al final vendrá soltando la millonada en el último momento y se fracasará por la falta de nivel en las dos líneas comentadas, cosas que saldarán la próxima temporada con la liberación de fichas de Marcelo, Bale, Isco y compañía.

Pase lo que pase pinta bien este año, al menos va estar entretenido.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (28 Ago 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Pues como mínimo eso, Notuca. Aunque querrán sacar más, al final pagarán 180 kilos, una parte también para el Mónaco. Peor es que se vaya gratis. Además, con esa pasta, pueden ir a por Haaland.




En los 180 está incluidos los 35 que le debe el psg al Mónaco.

El psg ha pagado a dia de hoy 145 millones al Mónaco.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (28 Ago 2021)

Chispeante dijo:


> Ahora mismo esta situación es un win-win para el Madrid. Si viene Mbappé, guay del Paraguay. Si no viene, y no renueva con el PSG después de la actitud tan poco amistosa del club parisino, te lo traes el próximo año, ahorrándote unas buenas perras a pesar de la prima por venir libre y la inversión de este año, bastante inferior, la haces por Haland evitando que te lo levanten otros tiburones. Casi hasta nos conviene que el jeque se emborrique y mande a Mbappé a la grada.




Yo no tengo claro que mbappe no acabe renovando con el psg


----------



## JimTonic (28 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Yo no tengo claro que mbappe no acabe renovando con el psg




pues te ahorras 200 millones de euros que tampoco es poco, y te vas a por haland el proximo año


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (28 Ago 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> pues te ahorras 200 millones de euros que tampoco es poco, y te vas a por haland el proximo año




Pero te quedas sin Mbappé.


----------



## JimTonic (28 Ago 2021)

os lo dije estos monos que viven en la edad media se creen que el dinero y los camellos son todo, les daria un portazo y me iria a por halland. estar con estos en una sala es como estar en el zoologico


----------



## JimTonic (28 Ago 2021)




----------



## JimTonic (28 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Pero te quedas sin Mbappé.




hay una cosa que no aparece en los libros contables que se llama dignidad


----------



## Howitzer (28 Ago 2021)

No estoy yo tan seguro de que firme gratis en enero. Todo esto puede ser una maniobra para forzar una renovación brvtal. Y todos aquí como gilipollas.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (28 Ago 2021)

Memphis Depay contra Kylian Mbappe | Estadísticas de fútbol


Quien es mejor? Compara la estrategia de juego, cuantos goles hacen y muchos mas datos. Quien es mas valioso para el equipo en el proximo partido: Kylian Mbappe o Memphis Depay? No adivines mas, apuestale al ganador




one-versus-one.com


----------



## Ritalapollera (28 Ago 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Qué larga se está haciendo la espera. Como ya dábamos por hecho que nos tocaba otro año de transición, está claro que la llegada de la tortuga sería un giro radical; ya no tanto sobre el césped sino a nivel anímico.
> 
> Quiero pensar que está todo atado y más que atado, y que este impasse es un teatrillo para salvar la imagen de los jeques. Además, es una operación que encaja a ambas partes: el Madrid volvería a copar las portadas y vuelta a vender camisetas, y al PSG le viene estupendamente para salvar la cara y que no les acusen de saltarse el FPF con el beneplácito de Cefegorrino.
> 
> De lo contrario, sería el mayor ridículo que recuerdo desde el fax de De Gea. Ya no es sólo los artículos dando por hecho el fichaje, son los artículos dando información sobre negociaciones casi en directo, fechas para la presentación, posibles dorsales etc. Y bueno, una cagada así solo podría explicarse para una junta directiva nueva que no sabe cómo moverse en estos mundillos, pero una tan experimentada como la actual doy por hecho que sabe dónde pisa.



Pero la directiva no ha dicho ni mú, Florentino no tiene la culpa de que los periodistas se inventen historias para vender.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Xequinfumfa (28 Ago 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 757030
> 
> 
> 
> os lo dije estos monos que viven en la edad media se creen que el dinero y los camellos son todo, les daria un portazo y me iria a por halland. estar con estos en una sala es como estar en el zoologico



"or complete the season with the golfer" dice el hijo the puta. 

The golfer alone has 4 Champions Leagues, motherfucker. That's 4 more than you guys have. 

Qué puto asco de gentuza, joder. 

Floren, ponle 200 en los morros al pizzero y nos traemos a Haaland. Y Mbappe gratis en enero, a tomar por culo ya. ¿De qué coño van?


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (28 Ago 2021)

5-0 que se ha comido Odegaard. 70 minutos. Según veo en la estadística, tanto el Arsenal como él han hecho 0 goles, 0 tiros, 0 pases clave. En corners 14 a 0 para el City. Colista, 0 puntos, 0-9 en goles.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Ago 2021)

AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis dijo:


> 5-0 que se ha comido Odegaard. 70 minutos. Según veo en la estadística, tanto el Arsenal como él han hecho 0 goles, 0 tiros, 0 pases clave. En corners 14 a 0 para el City. Colista, 0 puntos, 0-9 en goles.



hay una frase perfectamente aplicable para este mozo.... "malo seas y bien te vendas"


----------



## Suprimo (28 Ago 2021)

El Arsenal es equipo de media tabla y de momento, colista


----------



## Sanctis (28 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> El lunes o martes anuncian el traspaso, estos ya tienen pactado hasta el teatro que se están montando con las ofertas, que solo son para que los moros parisinos salven la cara ante su afición y queden bien que es de lo que se trata, algo en lo que el tito Floren va a colaborar encantado, que hay mucha pasta en Qatar para construir cosas en el futuro.
> 
> Suena igual de ridículo que el Leonardo ese se ponga chulo en las entrevistas exigiendo más pasta como ver al Madrid supuestamente mendigando y arrastrándose por un jugador que dentro de cuatro meses está libre y entonces no paga ni cobra nadie ni un puto euro.  Pero ambas partes saben que ahora están a otra cosa.....
> 
> Y para los que dicen que el moro deja a Mbape en la grada, pues que lo haga, que ya sabemos las champions que han ganado en los últimos seis años tanto el Messías como el payaso teatrero brasileno del Neymar, que son exactamente, ninguna!



Mbappe no va a venir NUNCA al Real Madrid. Como De Gea en su momento (ridículo monumental que hicisteis) ni Neymar ni nadie. 

Todo son películas de la prensa española. 

Si Mbappe en unos meses es libre y tiene que salir se irá a un equipo con aspiraciones (City, Bayern...) o renovará, que es lo que creo que acabará haciendo porque mejor equipo que el PSG para él a día de hoy no hay.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Ago 2021)

El Madrit el año pasado bien que se coló entre tantos equipos con "aspiraciones", hasta cayó en la misma ronda que el PSG...


----------



## mad2012 (28 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Mbappe no va a venir NUNCA al Real Madrid. Como De Gea en su momento (ridículo monumental que hicisteis) ni Neymar ni nadie.
> 
> Todo son películas de la prensa española.
> 
> Si Mbappe en unos meses es libre y tiene que salir se irá a un equipo con aspiraciones (City, Bayern...) o renovará, que es lo que creo que acabará haciendo porque mejor equipo que el PSG para él a día de hoy no hay.



Tran - qui - lo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ago 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo le tenía fe a Pau pero hizo una Eurocopa que dio entre pena y grima. Ahora mismo, si Mendy vuelve al nivel del año pasado, Pau no mejora a una pareja Militāo-Alaba.
> 
> Igual que Varane parecía mejor con Ramos al lado, empiezo a sospechar que Albiol es el que de verdad sostiene a la defensa del Villarreal. Y Albiol, que es un buen tipo y ha tenido una carrera más que respetable, nunca pasó de tercer central del Madrid, o sea que imagínate poner a su aprendiz de titular.



Pau es mucho mejor con Albiol que está rocoso .derroyeron al United..y a varios equipos ingleses más de esos que corren mucho y tal..


----------



## The number of de beast (28 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Mbappe no va a venir NUNCA al Real Madrid. Como De Gea en su momento (ridículo monumental que hicisteis) ni Neymar ni nadie.
> 
> Todo son películas de la prensa española.
> 
> Si Mbappe en unos meses es libre y tiene que salir se irá a un equipo con aspiraciones (City, Bayern...) o renovará, que es lo que creo que acabará haciendo porque mejor equipo que el PSG para él a día de hoy no hay.



Esto si que es nuevo, el Madrid es un equipo sin aspiraciones.......


----------



## Sanctis (28 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Esto si que es nuevo, el Madrid es un equipo sin aspiraciones.......



No te quedó claro en junio?


----------



## JimTonic (28 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Esto si que es nuevo, el Madrid es un equipo sin aspiraciones.......




el madrid es un equipo sin aspiraciones desde que ganamos 4 champions en 5 años, el año pasado compitio por todo, hasta el ultimo partido, sin gastarse un euro, en plena pandemia, con los tobillos negros, y sin que les pitaran un penalty desde la jornada 3 y una falta fuera del area desde la jornada 5


si este año no tenemos a la tortuga ni a halanad, los que se joden son ellos, nosotros somos el centro , y todo gira alrededor nuestro, y siento decirtelo pero cuandol la gente habla con vuestros seguidores en europa es lo mismo que si hablaran con gente del ajax (ni siquera del milan) el barca esta a un tercer nivel, no ahora, desde siempre


----------



## fieraverde (28 Ago 2021)




----------



## fieraverde (28 Ago 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> el madrid es un equipo sin aspiraciones desde que ganamos 4 champions en 5 años, el año pasado compitio por todo, hasta el ultimo partido, sin gastarse un euro, en plena pandemia, con los tobillos negros, y sin que les pitaran un penalty desde la jornada 3 y una falta fuera del area desde la jornada 5
> 
> 
> si este año no tenemos a la tortuga ni a halanad, los que se joden son ellos, nosotros somos el centro , y todo gira alrededor nuestro, y siento decirtelo pero cuandol la gente habla con vuestros seguidores en europa es lo mismo que si hablaran con gente del ajax (ni siquera del milan) el barca esta a un tercer nivel, no ahora, desde siempre



Sin gastarse un euro , el chiste se cuenta solo. 
Os habéis gastado 400 kilos en negros y paquetes los últimos años..


----------



## The number of de beast (28 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> No te quedó claro en junio?



¿Qué pasó en junio?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Ago 2021)

Espero equivocarme pero creo que Mamadou está usando al Madrí para que el PSG le pague más.


----------



## Sanctis (28 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> ¿Qué pasó en junio?



Nadaplete.

Tú no ves que tenéis un equipo de mierda? En serio no lo ves?


----------



## The number of de beast (28 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Nadaplete.
> 
> Tú no ves que tenéis un equipo de mierda? En serio no lo ves?



En ninguna parte está escrito que haya que ganar siempre, que los demás también juegan y no se chupan el dedo. Y de vez en cuando les puede caer algo a ellos también. Por otro lado tampoco me parece que el Barsa tenga que tirar la casa por la ventana celebrando una Copa del Rey, bastante barata el año pasado.


----------



## JimTonic (28 Ago 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Sin gastarse un euro , el chiste se cuenta solo.
> Os habéis gastado 400 kilos en negros y paquetes los últimos años..




el açno pasado ganamos 1 millon de euros y gastamos en fichajes 0 , el unico club del mundo, asi que no puede decirse que hayamos gastado por encima de nuestras posibilidades 

el barcça pierde el açno pasado 500 millones de euros, pagan 150 millones de euros a messi, y dicen que Messi lo vale


tu mismo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (28 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> "or complete the season with the golfer" dice el hijo the puta.
> 
> The golfer alone has 4 Champions Leagues, motherfucker. That's 4 more than you guys have.
> 
> ...




200 millones para el dortmund y 50 para el Pizzero.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (28 Ago 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Sin gastarse un euro , el chiste se cuenta solo.
> Os habéis gastado 400 kilos en negros y paquetes los últimos años..



Y ha vendido.por.valor.de 492... cambio de cromos.

¿ No es ese el cuento que os decís los atléticos con la morterada gastada por el Cholo?

Pd.- La temporada pasada, a la que se refiere Jimtonic el Real Madrid vendió pornvalor de 200 kilos y no fichó ni gastó un euro.
Es decir, que lo escrito es exacto


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Ago 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Espero equivocarme pero creo que Mamadou está usando al Madrí para que el PSG le pague más.




Si, empieza a pintar mal el asunto, de todas formas supongo que cuando un equipo ofrece 180 millones antes lo habla con el jugador.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Ago 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Espero equivocarme pero creo que Mamadou está usando al Madrí para que el PSG le pague más.



Está en su derecho, lo que pasa que llega un momento que el dinero no lo es todo... un jugador bueno al final quiere dejar su nombre grabado como ganador.

Tu imagínate (No va a pasar), que el Leipzig manda al PSG a la Europa League. No sé cuantos fracasos lleva ya el PSG como para estar ahi toda tu carrera, pudiendo ir a un club que históricamente es ganador.

Si Mbappé es un pesetero, pues felicidades, que se quedé allí y goste con más eliminaciones.


----------



## Barrunto (28 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Mbappe no va a venir NUNCA al Real Madrid. Como De Gea en su momento (ridículo monumental que hicisteis) ni Neymar ni nadie.
> 
> Todo son películas de la prensa española.
> 
> Si Mbappe en unos meses es libre y tiene que salir se irá a un equipo con aspiraciones (City, Bayern...) o renovará, que es lo que creo que acabará haciendo porque mejor equipo que el PSG para él a día de hoy no hay.



La rabia y la frustración la tienes que llevar mejor.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Ago 2021)

En radio Charo Marca han dicho que esto no avanza y que el psg pasa como de comer mierda.

Desde luego si el jugador renueva se va a tirar toda su vida en un equipo mediocre, porque ni Neymar que se pasa gordo la mitad del torneo ni Messi con 35 palos parece que vayan a hacer que el psg gane 5 champions.
Si el mamadou renueva que se vaya olvidando de salir en toda su carrera de Paris y menos al Madrid.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Ago 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Ago 2021)

Nada nada, no hay fichaje, el mamadou se queda en Paris.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...DKAB6BAgmEAE&usg=AOvVaw2z2kRUBJv4aY8wLVAtOwkr[/URL]


----------



## euromelon (28 Ago 2021)

Panzard en el banco porque se está negociando su cesión


Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Miguel Gutiérrez; Casemiro, Valverde, Isco; Bale, Vinicius y Benzema


----------



## Gorrión (28 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Panzard en el banco porque se está negociando su cesión
> 
> 
> Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Miguel Gutiérrez; Casemiro, Valverde, Isco; Bale, Vinicius y Benzema



Buen equipo, me gusta.

Lo de Hazard solo tiene sentido si viene la tortuga.


----------



## euromelon (28 Ago 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> hay una frase perfectamente aplicable para este mozo.... "malo seas y bien te vendas"



Disfruta las pipas


----------



## Gorrión (28 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En radio Charo Marca han dicho que esto no avanza y que el psg pasa como de comer mierda.
> 
> Desde luego si el jugador renueva se va a tirar toda su vida en un equipo mediocre, porque ni Neymar que se pasa gordo la mitad del torneo ni Messi con 35 palos parece que vayan a hacer que el psg gane 5 champions.
> Si el mamadou renueva que se vaya olvidando de salir en toda su carrera de Paris y menos al Madrid.



Los grandes fichajes siempre se han concluido el último día del mercado. A mi la tortuga no me hace especial ilusión, yo quiero al rubiazo, pero no me fio de lo que digan hasta que llegue el martes.

El PSG ya se sabe, si entras ya no sales, la tortuga verá si quiere tirar su carrera ahí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nada nada, no hay fichaje, el mamadou se queda en Paris.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...DKAB6BAgmEAE&usg=AOvVaw2z2kRUBJv4aY8wLVAtOwkr[/URL]



¿Quien queda en Radio marca después de la última desbandada?


----------



## Sanctis (28 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nada nada, no hay fichaje, el mamadou se queda en Paris.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...DKAB6BAgmEAE&usg=AOvVaw2z2kRUBJv4aY8wLVAtOwkr[/URL]



Al final como siempre llevo razón


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Disfruta las pipas



Gran aportacion, oh maestro.
Desde luego el nombre de usuario viene al pelo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (28 Ago 2021)

Pedrerol ha dicho que la oferta del madrid acaba el lunes a las 6 de la tarde


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Ago 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Quien queda en Radio marca después de la última desbandada?




No idea lo he visto en Twitter.


----------



## Fiodor (28 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Pedrerol ha dicho que la oferta del madrid acaba el lunes a las 6 de la tarde



El martes a las 24:00 es la hora del FAX, así que seguramente el Madrid antes de ponerse a correr como locos el martes, y que no se repita lo de otros años, habrán puesto un límite el lunes o, incluso, el domingo...


----------



## Sanctis (28 Ago 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> El martes a las 24:00 es la hora del FAX, así que seguramente el Madrid antes de ponerse a correr como locos el martes, y que no se repita lo de otros años, habrán puesto un límite el lunes o, incluso, el domingo...



No han aprendido de aquella vez a las doce de la noche cuando el Manchester United les humilló por De Gea (Keylor Navas estaba literalmente de camino al aeropuerto rumbo a Manchester).

Fue la mayor meada en la boca que se recuerda en este deporte. Van camino de repetir.


----------



## Fiodor (28 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> No han aprendido de aquella vez a las doce de la noche cuando el Manchester United les humilló por De Gea (Keylor Navas estaba literalmente de camino al aeropuerto rumbo a Manchester).
> 
> Fue la mayor meada en la boca que se recuerda en este deporte. Van camino de repetir.



Fue un auténtico milagro... Nos libramos de fichar un portero de segundo nivel y nos quedamos con uno que nos dio tres Champions... A veces no hay mal que por bien no venga, como en este caso...


----------



## Sanctis (28 Ago 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> Fue un auténtico milagro... Nos libramos de fichar un portero de segundo nivel y nos quedamos con uno que nos dio tres Champions... A veces no hay mal que por bien no venga, como en este caso...



Neymar para cuando? Porque lo vais a fichar "ya" desde 2010. Con Mbappe llevais cuatro años diciendo lo mismo... sólo hacéis el ridículo.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Ago 2021)

Bueno hoy lo relevante es el partido.

Obviamente juega Isco, pero Vinicius también. Y Miguel Gutiérrez. Alaba de central.

Me gusta. A ver si recuperamos a Kroos y a Modric después del parón.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (28 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Neymar para cuando? Porque lo vais a fichar "ya" desde 2010. Con Mbappe llevais cuatro años diciendo lo mismo... sólo hacéis el ridículo.




Como el madrid acabe fichando al negro es mejor que no te vuelvas a pasar por el hilo porque nos vamos a reír de ti a la puta cara


----------



## Gorrión (28 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Neymar para cuando? Porque lo vais a fichar "ya" desde 2010. Con Mbappe llevais cuatro años diciendo lo mismo... sólo hacéis el ridículo.



¿No tienes hilo propio?

Culé acojonado y arruinado. Nosotros tenemos para el mejor estadio del planeta y el crack que nos dejen fichar. Vuestros cracks se largan y el estadio se cae a cachos.

Buen futuro os espera, toda la gloria anterior fue una farsa vitaminada artificialmente.


----------



## The Replicant (28 Ago 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> El martes a las 24:00 es la hora del FAX,



habrán puesto papel en el FAX?


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 Ago 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> El martes a las 24:00 es la hora del FAX, así que seguramente el Madrid antes de ponerse a correr como locos el martes, y que no se repita lo de otros años, habrán puesto un límite el lunes o, incluso, el domingo...



Y que los becarios de los grandes despachos ahora son milenials que no trabajan de madrugada


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Ago 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> El martes a las 24:00 es la hora del FAX, así que seguramente el Madrid antes de ponerse a correr como locos el martes, y que no se repita lo de otros años, habrán puesto un límite el lunes o, incluso, el domingo...



Supongo que el ultimatum es para dedicar el dinero para otros fichajes.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Ago 2021)

hay enlace al partido de hoy contra el betis?


----------



## Gorrión (28 Ago 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> hay enlace al partido de hoy contra el betis?







__





Live Real Betis – Real Madrid | Spain. Primera Division | Sopcast & Acestream Links | FootySaga


Watch Real Betis – Real Madrid - Spain. Primera Division football match at 20:00, Saturday, 28-08-2021. Sopcast, acestream links available here for you to get the highest quality of streaming.




footysaga.com


----------



## Suprimo (28 Ago 2021)

Pillo sitio, que se note que hay público

https://fbstream.me/live/stream/real-betis-vs-real-madrid-fb-1/


----------



## Edu.R (28 Ago 2021)

Hernández Hernández


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 Ago 2021)

O Rei debe dar hoy un golpe sobre la mesa y decirle a mamadou y sus follacabras que no lo necesitamos


----------



## Woden (28 Ago 2021)

y traerse a Haland por la pasta ofrecida a los follacabras.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Ago 2021)

De peligro siguen andando bien


----------



## Gorrión (28 Ago 2021)

Bien Negricius


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Ago 2021)

Vinicius haciendo la parte complicada, encarar, irse del defensa y dar el pase de gol para que Benzemalo la falle de esa manera... yo me mosquearia.

Y si la mete en la prensa sería el quien resolvió el partido con su gol.


----------



## Sanctis (28 Ago 2021)

Los béticos dominando.


----------



## Gorrión (28 Ago 2021)

Isco cada vez que la toca la caga, por Dios que lo vendan ya.


----------



## euromelon (28 Ago 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Gran aportacion, oh maestro.
> Desde luego el nombre de usuario viene al pelo.



IScO Ceballos y arrobas jajaja


----------



## Mecanosfera (28 Ago 2021)

Isco es el tedio, teníamos a Vini enchufadísimo pero la desaparición de Isco hunde al equipo. Menuda momia. Que saque a Asensio en esa posición, o a quien sea, pero Isco es un mueble.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Ago 2021)

A ver si paran para beber o algo


----------



## artemis (28 Ago 2021)

Joder, fekir a humillado a Isco


----------



## Edu.R (28 Ago 2021)

Yo no entiendo como con VAR hay jugadores que se tiran en el área.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Ago 2021)

Al uno del Betis ya va fresquito de la piscina


----------



## Mecanosfera (28 Ago 2021)

Valverde y Bale también están demasiado conservadores. Un poco de chispa, leñe!


----------



## JimTonic (28 Ago 2021)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Valverde y Bale también están demasiado conservadores. Un poco de chispa, leñe!



tienen a isco que te esperas???, isco es como nadar en una piscina de blandiblu


----------



## euromelon (28 Ago 2021)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Valverde y Bale también están demasiado conservadores. Un poco de chispa, leñe!



Con isco ralentizas no tienes al mejor bale luego Casemiro y Valverde deben correr por Isco


----------



## Mecanosfera (28 Ago 2021)

Al menos la defensa está solvente, teniendo en cuenta que no están Sergio, Varane ni Mendy, hay que mejorar la salida de balón pero en acciones defensivas bien.


----------



## Sanctis (28 Ago 2021)

El Real Madrid no tiene proyecto, no tiene equipo.


----------



## euromelon (28 Ago 2021)

Que pereza me da el mierdas de Isco lanzando corners o faltas


----------



## Suprimo (28 Ago 2021)

Siguen faltando Kroos y Modric


----------



## Gorrión (28 Ago 2021)

Falta un poco mas de velocidad y precisión en el centro del campo, cosa que con Isco se complica.


----------



## euromelon (28 Ago 2021)

Otro corner del saco de mierda


----------



## Edu.R (28 Ago 2021)

Con Isco liderando el mediocampo ofensivo, aspiramos a 0-1 con gol en un córner de Militao o Casemiro. Esa es la realidad hoy, ante un buen Betis, eso si.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Ago 2021)

Espero que hayan cambios ya...


----------



## HArtS (28 Ago 2021)

Balón que toca Isco, balón que pierde.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (28 Ago 2021)

Woden dijo:


> y traerse a Haland por la pasta ofrecida a los follacabras.




Haland a día de hoy te sale por 250 millones. Su fichaje es imposible.


----------



## Fiodor (28 Ago 2021)

Mala primera parte. Sin Kroos ni Modric el centro de campo tiene muchas carencias. Tampoco el resto del equipo ha hecho mucho más. O cambia mucho la segunda parte, o se acabará celebrando el empate...


----------



## josemanuelb (28 Ago 2021)

Sin Kroos ni Modric y con Isco no se gana ni a un equipo de tercera división.


----------



## Gorrión (28 Ago 2021)

Un desastre, no hay juego en el centro del campo, pasan de la defensa a Vinicius, no hay transición, por lo tanto ni Valverde ni Bale pueden entrar en juego.

Isco es un desastre, ni crea juego ni defiende, siempre va corriendo detrás de los del Betis y pierde balones. Lo está jodiendo todo.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Ago 2021)

Sólo un tiro a pverta en los 45'


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (28 Ago 2021)

Y partido de mierda otra vez más del cara polla galés.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (28 Ago 2021)

Y paquetisco sigue perdiendo balones


----------



## pepitoburbujas (28 Ago 2021)

No me está gustando el partido del Madrid.
El Betis, a meterle lucha, presión, protestas, que es como los equipos inferiores ganan estos partidos. El árbitrobien, sacando tarjetas cuando toca por mucho que protesten.

El peor del Madrid Bale, que pasa de todo. Isco me repele tanto como al que más, pero al menos intenta aportar, cosa de la que no es capaz porque está acabadísimo y no puede con nadie. Me ha gustado Miguel Gutiérrez. Carvajal ha estado fatal en algunas acciones, pero ahora tiene que jugar él.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Ago 2021)

Cero cambios


----------



## el ruinas II (28 Ago 2021)

lo de isco empieza a no tener gracia, que saquen ya del campo a ese saco de patatas


----------



## Suprimo (28 Ago 2021)

Isco es un paquete y es de los que hace ver por qué no le quieren ni en el Rápido de Bouzas


----------



## Mecanosfera (28 Ago 2021)

No quiero imaginar la cara de Mbappe si está viendo el partido.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Ago 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Isco es un paquete y es de los que hace ver por qué no le quieren ni en el Rápido de Bouzas



Lo importante es que lo vea Ancelotti...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 Ago 2021)

Isco ya empieza a hacer isquinhas y girar sobre sí mismo para caer al suelo a continuación


----------



## euromelon (28 Ago 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> No me está gustando el partido del Madrid.
> El Betis, a meterle lucha, presión, protestas, que es como los equipos inferiores ganan estos partidos. El árbitrobien, sacando tarjetas cuando toca por mucho que protesten.
> 
> El peor del Madrid Bale, que pasa de todo. Isco me repele tanto como al que más, pero al menos intenta aportar, cosa de la que no es capaz porque está acabadísimo y no puede con nadie. Me ha gustado Miguel Gutiérrez. Carvajal ha estado fatal en algunas acciones, pero ahora tiene que jugar él.



Bale el peor jajaja claro Pipero . Isco no es el peor y no estorba a medio equipo jajaja


----------



## el ruinas II (28 Ago 2021)

que diferencia hay entre isco y un saco de patatas? que por el saco de patatas de dan 30 euros


----------



## Gorrión (28 Ago 2021)

Tiene buena pinta Miguel Gutierrez, muy buena pinta.


----------



## euromelon (28 Ago 2021)

Isco estornanfo arriba


----------



## Suprimo (28 Ago 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> que diferencia hay entre isco y un saco de patatas? que por el saco de patatas de dan 30 euros



El saco no cobra una ficha millonaria


----------



## Edu.R (28 Ago 2021)

En esta segunda parte se ven mejoras, más centro buscando remates de cabeza.

La entrada al árbitro


----------



## Roedr (28 Ago 2021)

acabo de conectarme, veo que el Madrid va a seguir con la racha triunfal de Carletto. Sin embargo, miro la alineación y me gusta la que ha puesto ahhhhhh


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (28 Ago 2021)

El Madrid había mejorado bastante


----------



## Edu.R (28 Ago 2021)

El Betis lo tiene a huevo para marcar el 1-0, y en la contra, 0-1.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Ago 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Tiene buena pinta Miguel Gutierrez, muy buena pinta.



La cacaba de salvar y encima metemos gol a la contra


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Ago 2021)

Jaja gol de carvajal!! Y eso que casi marca el betis antes...huele a otra temporada de hermandad del clavo ardiendo


----------



## Gorrión (28 Ago 2021)

Super Gutierrez!


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Ago 2021)

Vaya gol a trompicones, menos mal que vale como todos...


----------



## euromelon (28 Ago 2021)

Grande Carvajal váter a chupar banquillo


----------



## HArtS (28 Ago 2021)

GOLLL DE CARVAJAL!!!


----------



## Roedr (28 Ago 2021)

gollllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Roedr (28 Ago 2021)

Miro la alineación titular y me gusta lo que ha hecho Carletto.


----------



## euromelon (28 Ago 2021)

Ya entra el grandísimo hijo de puta de váter como extremo antes que rodrygo


----------



## Suprimo (28 Ago 2021)

Se va Isco señores


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Miro la alineación titular y me gusta lo que ha hecho Carletto.



A mi mientras este de titular un exjugador como Isco no puedo estar contento. Ganar con el de titular deberia valer 4 puntos en lugar de 3


----------



## euromelon (28 Ago 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Se va Isco señores



Pero entran váter y ausensio pasamos de jugar con 10 a jugar con 9


----------



## euromelon (28 Ago 2021)

Ojo y no entra panzard....


----------



## euromelon (28 Ago 2021)

Valdasno alabando a váter como no que casualidad que el partido que no nos encajan es sin Lucas de titular en el lateral


----------



## Suprimo (28 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Pero entran váter y ausensio pasamos de jugar con 10 a jugar con 9



Pero con esos hay menos problemas si son suplentes, lo que no puede ser es jugar con lechugas


----------



## Roedr (28 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> No han aprendido de aquella vez a las doce de la noche cuando el Manchester United les humilló por De Gea (Keylor Navas estaba literalmente de camino al aeropuerto rumbo a Manchester).
> 
> Fue la mayor meada en la boca que se recuerda en este deporte. Van camino de repetir.



Tu eres tonto en modo espeso. Lo de Gea fue el mayor favor que ha hecho el United después de CR7. Si llega a venir el paquetón de De Gea no ganamos después ni una Copa de Europa más.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Ojo y no entra panzard....



Aunque no venga mamadou se puede ir a la juve o donde quiera, no somos como los follacabras


----------



## euromelon (28 Ago 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Aunque no venga mamadou se puede ir a la juve o donde quiera, no somos como los follacabras



Se habla de cesion pagando parte de su sueldo aún así...


----------



## el ruinas II (28 Ago 2021)

carvajal es subnormal


----------



## euromelon (28 Ago 2021)

Ahí entra el comegofres a jugar con 8


----------



## Suprimo (28 Ago 2021)

Ahora sí que sale la quinta del burguer


----------



## euromelon (28 Ago 2021)

Viniciusaporta mucho más entrando en el 60


----------



## Roedr (28 Ago 2021)

Minutos para que Panzard queme grasa.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Ago 2021)

Madre de dios, falta que juegue Marcelo y ya estamos todos


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Viniciusaporta mucho más entrando en el 60



Yo hubiera puesto de titular a Rodrygo y cambiarlo por Negricius. Se ve que Carletto tira de galones antes que se otra cosa y Hazard, Isco o Ausencio estan antes que Rodrygo...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Se habla de cesion pagando parte de su sueldo aún así...



Aun así el que se lo quede es uno di noi


----------



## euromelon (28 Ago 2021)

Ahora 7 minutos para váter siendo lateral cuidado pues


----------



## artemis (28 Ago 2021)

Ausencio jugando con manga larga en agosto en Sevilla


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 Ago 2021)

Joder es que no hace falta fichar, con poder despedir a algunos sería suficiente


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Ago 2021)

Joder que estafa total Hazard. Al margen de su estado de forma esa que ha fallado, por calidad deberia ir dentro , o al menos no tirar al muñeco...


----------



## el ruinas II (28 Ago 2021)

pero meted un gol hijos de puta


----------



## Roedr (28 Ago 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Joder que estafa total Hazard. Al margen de su estado de forma esa que ha fallado, por calidad deberia ir dentro , o al menos no tirar al muñeco...



Es flojísimo, y la verdad, no sé si alguna vez ha sido bueno de verdad.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 Ago 2021)

Este partido huele a calbo saes?


----------



## Roedr (28 Ago 2021)

no hacemos ni una contra buena


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Es flojísimo, y la verdad, no sé si alguna vez ha sido bueno de verdad.



Ahora en el contragolpe que teniamos claro ha dado el peor pase posible...que desgracia, lo que se cobro por cr7 gastado en este elemento...


----------



## artemis (28 Ago 2021)

El Betis es lo más inoperante que hay... Menuda mentira el pelelegrini


----------



## el ruinas II (28 Ago 2021)

pero como les pueden hacer una ocasion de gol clarisima en el minuto 96, son unos putos tolays


----------



## Suprimo (28 Ago 2021)

La cosa está en que el Madrit gana por la mínima frente a un equipo que son una banda que hasta sacan a un cuarentón que casi la lía en el tiempo de descuento


----------



## Edu.R (28 Ago 2021)

Bueno, un sofoquillo al final para que Courtois se luzca.

Me gusta lo que veo.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Ago 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> La cosa está en que el Madrit gana por la mínima frente a un equipo que son una banda que hasta sacan a un cuarentón que casi la lía en el tiempo de descuento



Una banda no juega la Europa League. Es un buen equipo.

Resultado justo, ante un buen Betis.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (28 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Es flojísimo, y la verdad, no sé si alguna vez ha sido bueno de verdad.



En el Chelsea era bastante bueno



Ahora está en la mierda


----------



## Fiodor (28 Ago 2021)

3 puntos y gracias... Parecía al principio de la segunda mitad que se había mejorado, pero al final se ha acabado pidiendo la hora... Como este año sigamos al mismo ritmo de lesiones que el año pasado, lo vamos a pasar mal, no hay banquillo...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Ago 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> La cosa está en que el Madrit gana por la mínima frente a un equipo que son una banda que hasta sacan a un cuarentón que casi la lía en el tiempo de descuento



La otra lectura es que vamos tan sobraos que hasta con 4 exjugadores en el cesped ganamos el partido.     

Curtua de 10. En la spn dan el premio budweiser al mejor para Carvajal. El premio Burguer King estaria a la limon entre Hazard e Isco


----------



## Suprimo (29 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Una banda no juega la Europa League. Es un buen equipo.
> 
> Resultado justo, ante un buen Betis.



No he visto verles jugar como equipo en la segunda parte, varios peldaños por debajo de la primera


----------



## hartman (29 Ago 2021)

esto con bappe y negricius dara noches de goloria y lo sabeis herejes.


----------



## euromelon (29 Ago 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> pero como les pueden hacer una ocasion de gol clarisima en el minuto 96, son unos putos tolays



Se dice tolilis


----------



## Roedr (29 Ago 2021)

hartman dijo:


> esto con bappe y negricius dara noches de goloria y lo sabeis herejes.



A ver si viene Donatello, que la cosa no está tan clara.


----------



## Tubiegah (29 Ago 2021)

Tremebunda jornada. Todo 1-0 y un empate a 1
Fúpbol hezpectáculo


----------



## josemanuelb (29 Ago 2021)

Kroos es imprescindible, sobretodo para jugar rápido a las bandas o espacio a Bale/Vini/Mbappe si viene. Lo de Isco es demencial, ese subnormal si toca 40 balones en 39 da más de 3 toques, es retarded.

Con Alaba de central y si vuelve Mendy la defensa de moronegros (con Militao) puede ser bastante segura.

Hay que mejorar mucho en el centro del campo. Ausencio de interior no está mal, mejor que Isco hasta una piedra.


----------



## hartman (29 Ago 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Tremebunda jornada. Todo 1-0 y un empate a 1
> Fúpbol hezpectáculo



meanwhile en la liga inglesa le han casca 6 al arsenal.


----------



## ccc (29 Ago 2021)

Bueno, pones a Modric o Kroos por Isco y tienes la media titular (lo de Isco hoy ha sido la inoperancia absoluta). Yo fichaba a Camavinga por 30M  y es que todos los jugadores del medio campo tienen a lesionarse excepto Casemiro.

Militao y Alaba a excepcion de 2 pequenyos errores, muy bien, me han gustado; y Carvajal y Miguel tb muy bien.

No se, a mi me ha gustado el equipo, el problema es que no generamos juego, pero es que si esta Isco de creador ya sabemos lo que hay.


----------



## Roedr (29 Ago 2021)

hartman dijo:


> meanwhile en la liga inglesa le han casca 6 al arsenal.



hahaha hay pocas cosas en el mundo del fútbol tan patéticas como el Arsenal. Raya el límite de las capacidades humanas ser tan perdedores con tanto dinero.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (29 Ago 2021)

Lo mejor el resultado. La semana pasada vimos mejor fútbol, pero no ganamos. Dame victorias perrunas como la de hoy todas las que sean. 

Espero que Isco esté jugando porque faltan los otros dos del mediocampo, y que en cuanto se recuperen, no salga más que para sustituciones.

Luego lo del señor trabajador Bale tb es de juzgado de guardia. Isco es un canijo paticorto, Bale es un mulo grande y fuerte, pero hace lo mínimo de lo mínimo. Con lo que este jugador ha sido...

A Benzema no lo quita. Podía darle a Jovic algunos minutos, más que nada para que nos quede constancia de que no sirve. Que no pase como con el noruego, que se piró sin haberle visto varios partidos seguidos.


----------



## Gorrión (29 Ago 2021)

3 puntos y para casa, típico partido de pretemporada.

Los mejores Curtua y Gutierrez, claves para mantener la portería a cero.


----------



## hartman (29 Ago 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Lo mejor el resultado. La semana pasada vimos mejor fútbol, pero no ganamos. *Dame victorias perrunas como la de hoy todas las que sean.*
> 
> Espero que Isco esté jugando porque faltan los otros dos del mediocampo, y que en cuanto se recuperen, no salga más que para sustituciones.
> 
> ...



y asi es como el atletico gano la liga.


----------



## el ruinas II (29 Ago 2021)

despues de partido que ha hecho hoy, isco no deberia volver a jugar, que lo manden para casa porque nadie lo va a fichar y que suban a algun canterano para su puesto


----------



## Roedr (29 Ago 2021)

Lo acabo de leer y sí, está razonado de forma objetiva, sin forofismos.


----------



## josemanuelb (29 Ago 2021)

Si en lugar de Isco y Panzard tuviésemos 2 jugadores que sumaran tendríamos una de las mejores plantillas. Menudos 2 muebles, su puta madre. Antes que a Isco que ponga a Ausencio o a Arribas, es desesperante.


----------



## Mecanosfera (29 Ago 2021)

No estoy de acuerdo con que el Betis sea una banda. Pellegrini no da puntada sin hilo y sabe sacar petróleo de plantillas muy limitadas, de hecho hoy a nivel "ajedrez futbolístico" le ganó la partida a Carletto, pero claro incluso un Madrid muy soso es infinitamente mejor individualmente que los jugadores de ese tipo de equipos.
Al Madrid le siguen faltando muchas cosas, pero al menos la defensa parece resolutiva y eso es importante tras haber perdido dos megamonstruos como Ramos y Varane, junto a la ausencia de Mendy-


----------



## euromelon (29 Ago 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Lo mejor el resultado. La semana pasada vimos mejor fútbol, pero no ganamos. Dame victorias perrunas como la de hoy todas las que sean.
> 
> Espero que Isco esté jugando porque faltan los otros dos del mediocampo, y que en cuanto se recuperen, no salga más que para sustituciones.
> 
> ...



A bale le estorba Isco

A vinicius tb


----------



## loquehayqueoir (29 Ago 2021)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo con que el Betis sea una banda. Pellegrini no da puntada sin hilo y sabe sacar petróleo de plantillas muy limitadas, de hecho hoy a nivel "ajedrez futbolístico" le ganó la partida a Carletto, pero claro incluso un Madrid muy soso es infinitamente mejor individualmente que los jugadores de ese tipo de equipos.
> Al Madrid le siguen faltando muchas cosas, pero al menos la defensa parece resolutiva y eso es importante tras haber perdido dos megamonstruos como Ramos y Varane, junto a la ausencia de Mendy-



No me jodas, Pellegrini es especialista en coger a 11 jugadores interesantes y conseguir que no jueguen a nada. Ni bien ni mal, sino todo lo contrario.

Todavía me acuerdo cuando se plantó en semis de Champions contra nosotros, con un equipazo, y perdió 1-0 aquí y allí fue un 0-0 que creo que ni tiraron a puerta. Menos sangre que la tienda de un taxidermista.

Por supuesto que el Betis no es una banda, pero porque tiene un puñado de jugadores entre buenos y buenísimos (Canales, Fekir, Guardado, el portero, el Guido ese ha jugado de puta madre también) y además jugaban en casa. Pero vaya, que en lo del ajedrez futbolístico como dices Pellegrini no ha hecho una mierda, el Betis ha durado lo que le ha durado la gasolina a los tres del medio. En cuanto Ancelotti ha ajustado un par de cosas en el descanso el Madrid se los ha comido vivos toda la segunda parte hasta el minuto 80 o así y Pellegrini no ha hecho ni un cambio hasta que ya tenía el partido perdido.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (29 Ago 2021)

Pochettino: "Mbappé no ha dicho que quiera irse del PSG"


El entrenador del Paris Saint-Germain, Mauricio Pochettino, aseguró que Kylian Mbappé "no ha dicho que quiera irse del PSG" en las últimas semanas y confirmó que cuenta con él para




www.google.com


----------



## Hannibal (29 Ago 2021)

Antes de analizar el partido, creo que el abuelo Ancebolloti debería explicar por qué le dijo a Odegaard que tenía 7 medios por delante suya. Que Casemiro, Modric, Kroos o Valverde van por delante es obvio, con Ausencio meh, pero no me creo que nadie eligiera a Tofisco por delante de ningún chaval incluso de la cantera. Que ya sabemos que este año nos lo tenemos que comer con papas y Cocacola, pero al menos que no nos tome por imbéciles.

Todo esto lo digo porque se confirma que sin Modric y Kroos hace mucho frío en la media. Algunos pensaban que echariamos de menos a Ramos, pero el día que se retiren estos 2 me temo que sí recordaremos con añoranza la garra del croata y el metrónomo alemán. Aunque todavía quedan subnormales que dicen que Kroos no aporta nada realmente y sólo da pases previsibles, o algo así 

Por lo demás, a destacar en defensa el partido de Miguel que incluso los del Marcaca le ponen por delante de Mendy y McCelo, la vuelta del Carvajal en plan top, y que Militao con Alaba parece que ha ganado en confianza. 

Y sobre los de arriba, coincido con otro conforero. Lo suyo es Rodrygo titular para cansar y cargar de tarjetas al rival (y que no es cojo), y que salga Vini la última hora a follarse las defensas rivales. A Bale le falta constancia, supongo que no quiere dejar mal sabor de boca después de todo, pero se nota que le falta entusiasmo. Yo era de los que creía que Hazard volvería a ser el que fue pero desisto, creo que no tiene solución ya. Se asocia bien con Benzemá y contra rivales encerrados creo que puede aportar cosas, pero desde luego no va a ser la estrella que nos vendieron, así que ojalá los rumores sean ciertos y traigamos la tortuga en su lugar y podamos mandarle a comer pizzas.


----------



## Operacional (29 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Los béticos dominando.





Sanctis dijo:


> El Real Madrid no tiene proyecto, no tiene equipo.



Venga a mamar!!


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 Ago 2021)

Menos mal que los contratos de el cara polla galés y de paquetisco acaban en junio del año que viene.

Nos libraremos por fin de esa puta basura


----------



## VandeBel (29 Ago 2021)

Han debido hackear la web, jaja. El periodista que ha escrito eso debecestar recibiendo el finiquito a estas horas.


----------



## Edu.R (29 Ago 2021)

Salvo que hoy el Atleti le gane al Villarreal, nadie ha ganado los 3 partidos.

A mi me parece un comienzo muy prometedor, y honestamente veo un Real Madrid que durante el partido hace cosas diferentes. A Zidane respeto siempre, porque a nivel de títulos nos llevó a cimas históricas, pero me da la sensación de que con Ancelotti puede haber "más fútbol". Luego igual en los momentos clave nos sale cruz, porque esto es fútbol, pero...

Y cuando se vaya Modric, porque va a pasar, entonces le valoraremos como se merece. El mejor centrocampista de la historia del club. Si lo digo.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (29 Ago 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Antes de analizar el partido, creo que el abuelo Ancebolloti debería explicar por qué le dijo a Odegaard que tenía 7 medios por delante suya



Era un shit test y no lo pasó.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (29 Ago 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Ago 2021)

Puede ser que el psg por patrocinios o vete tú a saber que, tenga acordado algo jugando mbppe, neymar y Messi juntos y tal vez todo se resuelva después del encuentro, pero me da que no van a ficharle.

Si no lo venden es porque saben que renueva en caso de quedarse, por eso las prisas del Madrid también, no hay más.


----------



## fieraverde (29 Ago 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> el açno pasado ganamos 1 millon de euros y gastamos en fichajes 0 , el unico club del mundo, asi que no puede decirse que hayamos gastado por encima de nuestras posibilidades
> 
> el barcça pierde el açno pasado 500 millones de euros, pagan 150 millones de euros a messi, y dicen que Messi lo vale
> 
> ...



Y los anteriores? Como coño vais a fichar si no lo necesitabais , teníais 75 delanteros fichados en los años anteriores.. 

Me la suda el barsa.

Tu mismo.


----------



## Roedr (29 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Puede ser que el psg por patrocinios o vete tú a saber que, tenga acordado algo jugando mbppe, neymar y Messi juntos y tal vez todo se resuelva después del encuentro, pero me da que no van a ficharle.
> 
> *Si no lo venden es porque saben que renueva en caso de quedarse, por eso las prisas del Madrid también, no hay más.*



No estoy tan seguro. A mí me parece que esta 'negociación' les está produciendo el mismo gusto que un cáncer. Vamos, que están claramente jodidos y no sé si conducirán de forma racional. Date cuenta que el mejor escenario para ellos es quedarse como estaban, y el peor para nosotros es quedarnos como estábamos. Saben de sobra que tortuga es su mejor jugador y lo que supone que se lo arrebaten. 

A no ser que esto sea una pantomima pactada entre los clubes, cualquier desenlace es posible.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> No estoy tan seguro. A mí me parece que esta 'negociación' les está produciendo el mismo gusto que un cáncer. Vamos, que están claramente jodidos y no sé si conducirán de forma racional. Date cuenta que el mejor escenario para ellos es quedarse como estaban, y el peor para nosotros es quedarnos como estábamos. Saben de sobra que tortuga es su mejor jugador y lo que supone que se lo arrebaten.
> 
> A no ser que esto sea una pantomima pactada entre los clubes, cualquier desenlace es posible.




Exacto, Messi les puede durar un par de años, Neymar tres y ramos otros dos, no tiene nada top a nivel mundial si se les va mbappe para los próximos años, si él se marcha pierden su reclamo de futuro y con ello contratos de TV y patrocinios.

Por eso el PSG pago lo que pago por Neymar en aquel momento estrella internacional y por mbappe como estrella de futuro.


----------



## euromelon (29 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Menos mal que los contratos de el cara polla galés y de paquetisco acaban en junio del año que viene.
> 
> Nos libraremos por fin de esa puta basura



A ver qué dices cuándo marque 15 goles


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> A ver qué dices cuándo marque 15 goles




No me acordaba que eras el comunity del cara polla


----------



## bobochat (29 Ago 2021)

Para analizar el partido de nuestro RM Movistar, el de las Matildes, nos empaqueta a dos indepes reconocidos como la meliflua Danae y el sobrao Axel. Además de otro catalán, Miquel Shulé, y un asturianín. Es decir, los lobos a cuidar las ovejas. Peor que GOL. ¡Imbéciles!


----------



## euromelon (29 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> No me acordaba que eras el comunity del cara polla



Venga vete a follar ovejas


----------



## Woden (29 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Menos mal que los contratos de el cara polla galés y de paquetisco acaban en junio del año que viene.
> 
> Nos libraremos por fin de esa puta basura



Y del gordo Marcelo, que no se te olvide.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 Ago 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Y del gordo Marcelo, que no se te olvide.




También. Nos vamos a liberar de 3 estafas de jugadores.


----------



## euromelon (29 Ago 2021)

Procede demandaa tebas









El TAS obliga a ceder a los jugadores sudamericanos y LaLiga solicita aplazar dos partidos


LaLiga ha solicitado aplazar dos partidos de la jornada 4 en LaLiga Santander: el Sevilla-Barcelona y el Villarreal-Alavés debido a la denegación de las medidas cautelares por part




www.marca.com


----------



## euromelon (29 Ago 2021)

O sea aplazar el frsa jajajaja pero no al Madrid


----------



## artemis (29 Ago 2021)

La Liga manipula el calendario a favor de trampas y trampes una vez más


----------



## mad2012 (29 Ago 2021)

Mbappé titular. Yo iba a por Halland de cabeza, a los moros estos ni agua, en Enero lo firmamos y prima para el jugador.


----------



## Sanctis (29 Ago 2021)

mad2012 dijo:


> Mbappé titular. Yo iba a por Halland de cabeza, a los moros estos ni agua, en Enero lo firmamos y prima para el jugador.



Que jodienda de argumento que si es titular ya no vendrá al Real Madrid. Qué tiene que ver?

Y mira que yo ayer ya dije que creo que no irá al Madrid ni este año ni nunca, pero eso de que jugar hoy le impide el martes volar a Madrid y firmar es una lógica que sale de dónde? Qué base tiene eso? Ninguna.


----------



## mad2012 (29 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Que jodienda de argumento que si es titular ya no vendrá al Real Madrid. Qué tiene que ver?
> 
> Y mira que yo ayer ya dije que creo que no irá al Madrid ni este año ni nunca, pero eso de que jugar hoy le impide el martes volar a Madrid y firmar es una lógica que sale de dónde? Qué base tiene eso? Ninguna.



Huelo el miedo, como tengamos a los dos bichos...vete a cagar tu hilo culé.


----------



## Sanctis (29 Ago 2021)

mad2012 dijo:


> Huelo el miedo, como tengamos a los dos bichos...vete a cagar tu hilo culé.



Pero que dos bichos? No tenéis NADA. Tenéis a un gordo belga que se ríe del club literalmente tras ser eliminados en Champions, al Benzemalo, al golfista y a los paquetones brasileños niñatos.

Esa es vuestra realidad y no otra.

Ningún jugador top máximo iría a un equipo así. Podrían ir al Madrid de hace cuatro años, sí. Al Madrid del año 2001, sí. Pero a este? Es un equipo estéril sin proyecto.

Estos tíos se van al City, PSG, United, Chelsea, Bayern y poco más.


----------



## mad2012 (29 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Pero que dos bichos? No tenéis NADA. Tenéis a un gordo belga que se ríe del club literalmente tras ser eliminados en Champions, al Benzemalo, al golfista y a los paquetones brasileños niñatos.
> 
> Esa es vuestra realidad y no otra.
> 
> ...



Cuando arregles la ruina del Barca, te vienes por aquí a dar lecciones de realidad...Recortando los sueldos de todos los capitanes para poder inscribir jugadores. Os corroe la envidia, como voy a disfrutar con los dos bichos por el nuevo Bernabéu.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Que jodienda de argumento que si es titular ya no vendrá al Real Madrid. Qué tiene que ver?
> 
> Y mira que yo ayer ya dije que creo que no irá al Madrid ni este año ni nunca, pero eso de que jugar hoy le impide el martes volar a Madrid y firmar es una lógica que sale de dónde? Qué base tiene eso? Ninguna.



Hombre, tiene que ver que segun la informacion insider de los hexpertos del Chiringuito, Mbappe le habria dicho al jeque que queria irse al RM y este, que es un moro malvado, lo habria enviado a la grada hasta junio.


----------



## Gorrión (29 Ago 2021)

Gol de Bappé


----------



## Suprimo (29 Ago 2021)

Mañana piden 200 kilos por goles intrascendentes


----------



## Roedr (29 Ago 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Gol de Bappé



Tiene morbo la cosa jaja


----------



## Gorrión (29 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Tiene morbo la cosa jaja



Ningún drama si no viene, yo sigo prefiriendo al rubio.

A ver cuando sale Messi, se va salir en la liga francesa.


----------



## Sanctis (29 Ago 2021)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Hombre, tiene que ver que segun la informacion insider de los hexpertos del Chiringuito, Mbappe le habria dicho al jeque que queria irse al RM y este, que es un moro malvado, lo habria enviado a la grada hasta junio.



Es que ya sólo ver ese programa es delito.

El jeque no tiene otra cosa que gastar millones en el sueldo de Mbappe para dejarlo sin jugar ningún partido en un año. Porque el jeque es un tipo emocional y romántico, en ningún caso es un gestor que vive para la economía, eh.

Aquí lo que está pasando es que la prensa merengue anda inflando fantasías para evadir la realidad, que es cruda, pues no tienen equipo para hacer nada en Europa. 

Y sobre todo que Mbappe está jugando a firmar un contrato de los gordos. Limpios cobra unos 13 al año, y todo es relativo. Hay jugadores con menos futuro por edad y algo menos de calidad que ganan eso, más o menos. Pocos jugadores cobran más que eso, eso también es cierto. Él es una de las grandes promesas, también es cierto. 

Una disputa entre el jeque y Mbappe, en donde el Real Madrid solo pinta como un farol inofensivo e inefectivo del que el jeque se ríe. 

Aquí ya somos mayores para saber qué quiere un tío del nivel de Mbappe. Quiere dinero y títulos. El Real Madrid solo puede darle dinero. El PSG puede darle ambos, amén de que está en su país y este es el típico que valora eso.

Todo esto es una cuestión de eso, de empresario y empleado, en donde el segundo quiere sacar lo máximo y el primero tiene como misión no hacer de pagafantas, y ahí está Bartomeu que ha servido de ejemplo para toda directiva de todo gran club europeo.

Al final llegarán a un acuerdo económico para seguir, y de no hacerlo nadie se cree que Mbappe elija al Madrid. Se irá a un City, a un Bayern, a un United si este empieza a despertar... cualquier persona que sepa de fútbol sabe que tanto Real Madrid como Barcelona ya no disponen de un equipo ni proyecto atractivo y ganador. Estamos italianizandonos, el futuro está en París, Inglaterra y a su modo Munich, que no es muy amigo de macro fichajes ni shows estratosféricos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Es que ya sólo ver ese programa es delito.
> 
> El jeque no tiene otra cosa que gastar millones en el sueldo de Mbappe para dejarlo sin jugar ningún partido en un año. Porque el jeque es un tipo emocional y romántico, en ningún caso es un gestor que vive para la economía, eh.
> 
> ...




Te veo muy nerviosa. Es normal, después del ridículo que habéis hecho hoy contra el getafe yo tb lo estaría


----------



## Edu.R (29 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Aquí ya somos mayores para saber qué quiere un tío del nivel de Mbappe. Quiere dinero y títulos. El Real Madrid solo puede darle dinero. El PSG puede darle ambos, amén de que está en su país y este es el típico que valora eso.



Ya, el PSG puede darle títulos y el Real Madrid no. La verdad que la última década te da la razón. 

---------

Si el PSG no quiere venderlo, lo que ya hemos dicho. Órdago a grande con escopeta y perro.


----------



## Suprimo (29 Ago 2021)

Lo vendan o no hoy se juega los 90'


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (29 Ago 2021)

Joder, el PSG juega como la puta mierda, al contragolpe contra uno de los equipos más malos de la ligue 1


----------



## spam (29 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Pero que dos bichos? No tenéis NADA. Tenéis a un gordo belga que se ríe del club literalmente tras ser eliminados en Champions, al Benzemalo, al golfista y a los paquetones brasileños niñatos.
> 
> Esa es vuestra realidad y no otra.
> 
> ...



Bapé es top máximo? Haaland? Ya veremos qué dices si acaban aterrizando aquí. Y el Madrid de ahora es mejor que al que vino Cristino en 2009, por ejemplo. O que el farsa actual, sin ir más lejos. El farsa era poca cosa a nivel europeo antes de Lelo y volverá a la irrelevancia si os descuidáis. En cambio, hay una serie de equipos cuyo prestigio es un valor añadido. Dinero a espuertas se puede tener en cualquier equipo tier 1 de Champions. Grandeza... ya es otra cosa.


----------



## Suprimo (29 Ago 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Joder, el PSG juega como la puta mierda, al contragolpe contra uno de los equipos más malos de la ligue 1



Y porque está la tortuga


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (29 Ago 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y porque está la tortuga



He estado viendo unos minutos el partido del PSG, y los 2 goles que han marcado, han sido de suerte

El Reims por un momento le estaba pegando un baile al PSG


----------



## hartman (29 Ago 2021)

bapppppeeeeee


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (29 Ago 2021)

Sobre el PSG:

Buen Mbappé con esos 2 goles

Messi, normal que no marque goles si llevaba 2 meses sin jugar, todas las temporadas inicia mal

Neymar: Está más gordo el hijopvta


----------



## euromelon (29 Ago 2021)

El Castilla pierde frente al lienense y eso que estaba el crack Arribas


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (29 Ago 2021)

Gol del villarreal en el wanda. Esto cambia momentaneamente el liderato


----------



## Roedr (29 Ago 2021)

Como pierda el PSG a tortuga éstos no campeonan.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Ago 2021)

Bueno, nos quedamos líderes.

El autogol del Villarreal en el 95' es de pegarse cinco tiros en la cabeza   . Que manera de tirar 2 pts a la basura.


----------



## Hannibal (30 Ago 2021)

Es curioso que media España haya estado pendiente de un partido pacodemier del PSG, simplemente porque debutaba el hormonado.

A ver si al final tenían razón esos que decían que mucha gente que compraba las camisetas del Farsa lo hacían por el enano y no por el club. Va a ser curioso ver la evolución de las audiencias y los ingresos por marketing esta temporada.

Y bueno, supongo que los culés dirán que éramos todos madridistas viendo a Bapé, pero lo cierto es que Telecirco, eBay y los medios ya lo vendían antes de las noticias sobre las ofertas y demás.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Ago 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Es curioso que media España haya estado pendiente de un partido pacodemier del PSG, simplemente porque debutaba el hormonado.
> 
> A ver si al final tenían razón esos que decían que mucha gente que compraba las camisetas del Farsa lo hacían por el enano y no por el club. Va a ser curioso ver la evolución de las audiencias y los ingresos por marketing esta temporada.
> 
> Y bueno, supongo que los culés dirán que éramos todos madridistas viendo a Bapé, pero lo cierto es que Telecirco, eBay y los medios ya lo vendían antes de las noticias sobre las ofertas y demás.



Ahora noto que el farsa juega con 11..
Y al Atlético le pitan falta solo por respirar


----------



## REDDY (30 Ago 2021)

Ojo que me acaba de llegar una información de última hora que puede ser un bombazo.

El psg estaría preparando una oferta irrechazable para Haaland, que se hará oficial mañana.
En caso de que Erliing acepte, cosa muy probable teniendo en cuenta que lo van a cubrir de oro, el psg activará la salida de un jugador suyo hacia el Real Madrid.

Pero este jugador no va a ser Mbappe, sino NEYMAR!!!
Como lo veis.
Parece ser que esta operación se lleva cociendo ya unos cuantos días, que el jeque hace tiempo le dijo a Floren que nanai, que se olvide de Kylian. Pero también le dijo que está dispuesto a venderle a Neymar, en caso eso sí de que Haaland acepte.
Ney supuestamente ya ha dado el sí.
Cuando Kroos dijo que probablemente un jugador de París acabaría con nosotros, probablemente el alemán sabía que ese jugador sería Ney.

Todo esto supuestamente se va a destapar mañana, un giro de mercado inesperado, que dejará a todo futbolero en shock, yo ya lo avanzo por aquí para que no os pille de sorpresa.
El jeque quiere juntar a Messi, Haaland y Mbappe, y en caso de lograrlo, Neymar será quien se vaya y firme por nosotros.
Está todo pactado, el jugador ha dado el visto bueno y Floper también, y así logrará hacer realidad un viejo sueño, el de ver al brasileño vestido de blanco.

A mí me parece una gran cagada, otra más del abuelo. Todavía espero que sólo sea un rumor, prefiero que no venga nadie antes que un Neymar ya acabado, que vendría aquí a jugar 3 o 4 partidos buenos y el resto del tiempo a tocarse los huevos. Es mal profesional, está totalmente fuera de forma y pasado de peso. Yo no lo quiero.
Si el jeque consigue su tridente Messi Haaland Mbappe y nos endiña a Neymar se habrá reído en nuestra pu.ta cara, será una enculada brutal.
Espero que no sea cierto, porfavor


----------



## Edu.R (30 Ago 2021)

REDDY dijo:


> Ojo que me acaba de llegar una información de última hora que puede ser un bombazo.
> 
> El psg estaría preparando una oferta irrechazable para Haaland, que se hará oficial mañana.
> En caso de que Erliing acepte, cosa muy probable teniendo en cuenta que lo van a cubrir de oro, el psg activará la salida de un jugador suyo hacia el Real Madrid.
> ...



La gente que es lo que fuma.   

O como se aburren. Tu también, claro.


----------



## REDDY (30 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> La gente que es lo que fuma.
> 
> O como se aburren. Tu también, claro.



Yo no fumo nada.

Todos sabemos que Neymar es un viejo anhelo de Florentino, y el jeque por lo visto se ha encaprichado con Haaland y a Mbappe no lo quiere soltar bajo ningún concepto.

A ver, a día de hoy Neymar es menos determinante que Haaland y Mbappe, y para la creación de juego y dar asistencias ya no lo necesitarían teniendo a Messi.
De hecho, me inquieta más que Poche hoy haya quitado a Ney para meter a Messi, cuando lo suyo sería ver al tridente junto en el campo.
Quizás sea una señal, en plan "Neymar ya no te necesitamos, ya Messi se ocupa de tu trabajo en el campo y encima es mejor profesional y cuida más su cuerpo que tú".
Ahora mismo Messi Haaland Mbappe es el mejor tridente posible, así que me cuadra que el jeque decida sacrificar a Ney.
Y por desgracia también me cuadra que el inepto de nuestro presidente acepte llevarse a Ney, ya que siempre ha estado obsesionado con traerle, casi al mismo nivel que Mbappe.

A Ney ya supuestamente se la suda y ya está de vuelta de todo, vendría aquí a cobrar un buen pastizal, a estar de colegueo con Vini y resto de brasileiros del club y a vivir la vida.

Mbappe estaría próximo a renovar y formar una sociedad imparable junto a Haaland para los próximos años, y estos 2 primeros con Messi como asistidor de lujo. Nos endiñan el lastre a nosotros, porque Neymar últimamente se ha vuelto eso precisamente, un lastre. Ya ni Laporta lo quiere.
Sólo el inepto de Florentino está dispuesto a tragar con él, porque es una vieja obsesión suya.

Repito, ojalá sólo sean rumores, porque como sea cierto es que es para ponerle orden de alejamiento del Bernabeu a Florentimo, y de Valdepeñas también





En serio, no termino de creérmelo, espero no despertar mañana con la noticia de Neymar al Madrid, sería nuestra ruina, y ser el hazmerreir del mundo entero


----------



## Señor Moscoso (30 Ago 2021)

Joder yo me iba a dormir solo con la frustracion de que mamadu no vaya a venir, pero el 0,5% de posibilidades de ver a marcelo ausencio isco panzard y ney a la vez de blanco me va a causar pesadillas


----------



## spam (30 Ago 2021)

REDDY dijo:


> Ojo que me acaba de llegar una información de última hora que puede ser un bombazo.
> 
> El psg estaría preparando una oferta irrechazable para Haaland, que se hará oficial mañana.
> En caso de que Erliing acepte, cosa muy probable teniendo en cuenta que lo van a cubrir de oro, el psg activará la salida de un jugador suyo hacia el Real Madrid.
> ...



Faltan ovnis pero aún así tienes mis dies. Ojo que me avisan por línea interna de que han renovado el fax de la T4 y que De Gea y Edurne buscan casa nueva en Madrid, y que Curtuá ya está sentado en el avión preparado para despegar rumbo a Manchester. Y si no... desmiéntemelo


----------



## Glokta (30 Ago 2021)

REDDY dijo:


> Ojo que me acaba de llegar una información de última hora que puede ser un bombazo.
> 
> El psg estaría preparando una oferta irrechazable para Haaland, que se hará oficial mañana.
> En caso de que Erliing acepte, cosa muy probable teniendo en cuenta que lo van a cubrir de oro, el psg activará la salida de un jugador suyo hacia el Real Madrid.
> ...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Ago 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Joder yo me iba a dormir solo con la frustracion de que mamadu no vaya a venir, pero el 0,5% de posibilidades de ver a marcelo ausencio isco panzard y ney a la vez de blanco me va a causar pesadillas




El fútbol club obesos mórbidos no me jodas, con Isco, Marcelo, hazard y Neymar.


----------



## qbit (30 Ago 2021)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Bueno. Si algo hemos aprendido estos últimos años es q no hace falta ni ser el mejor equipo de tu pais ni dar lecciones de fútbol para ganar la champions



Debes de ser antimadridista para decir eso de que se gana la Copaeuropa sin ser el mejor equipo de tu país.

Yo diría que se puede ganar la liga sin ser el mejor equipo de tu país. Eso sí, que para eso están los árbitros, a pesar del VAR. Cuando se gana por 1 punto, o 2 la liga, cualquier "errorcillo" arbitral perdido en la temporada ha resultado decisivo.


----------



## qbit (30 Ago 2021)

REDDY dijo:


> El jeque quiere juntar a Messi, Haaland y Mbappe, y en caso de lograrlo, Neymar será quien se vaya y firme por nosotros.
> Está todo pactado, el jugador ha dado el visto bueno y Floper también, y así logrará hacer realidad un viejo sueño, el de ver al brasileño vestido de blanco.
> 
> A mí me parece una gran cagada, otra más del abuelo. Todavía espero que sólo sea un rumor, prefiero que no venga nadie antes que un Neymar ya acabado, que vendría aquí a jugar 3 o 4 partidos buenos y el resto del tiempo a tocarse los huevos. Es mal profesional, está totalmente fuera de forma y pasado de peso. Yo no lo quiero.
> ...



¿Pero qué mierda es eso? Me borro si pasa eso.


----------



## qbit (30 Ago 2021)




----------



## qbit (30 Ago 2021)

Hilo en Twitter:


----------



## qbit (30 Ago 2021)




----------



## qbit (30 Ago 2021)




----------



## qbit (30 Ago 2021)




----------



## qbit (30 Ago 2021)




----------



## qbit (30 Ago 2021)




----------



## Dave Bowman (30 Ago 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Debes de ser antimadridista para decir eso de que se gana la Copaeuropa sin ser el mejor equipo de tu país.
> 
> Yo diría que se puede ganar la liga sin ser el mejor equipo de tu país. Eso sí, que para eso están los árbitros, a pesar del VAR. Cuando se gana por 1 punto, o 2 la liga, cualquier "errorcillo" arbitral perdido en la temporada ha resultado decisivo.



Bueno, si tu eres madridista y te has dado por aludido por algo será. Lo hemos visto todos por la tv.

Pero vamos, con errorcillos o sin ellos, no justifica tampoco la sensacion de si un equipo juega bien o no.

Todos hemos escuchado a aficionados cantando lo de “somos los reyes de europa” y luego q pase una docena de equipos por tu casa con la cuarta parte de presupuesto a pintarte la cara, o eliminado por un 2b de copa.

Sabrias nombrarme algun equipo millonario que ha terminado ganado la champions estando diciendo desde noviembre o febrero q lo importante es centrarse en la champions porque son 7 partidos?


----------



## Bifaz23 (30 Ago 2021)

Hoy se viene la Tortuga.
De paso les encasquetamos a Gorzard.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (30 Ago 2021)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Pero vamos, con errorcillos o sin ellos, no justifica tampoco la sensacion de si un equipo juega bien o no.



Lo de la "sensación" de "jugar bien" al fútbol (o a cualquier otro deporte de competición) para determinar quién es "el mejor" es una mentira gordísima.

A quienes os gusten los deportes basados en la apreciación estética, tenéis la gimnasia artística o el salto de trampolín. 

Para todo lo demás, el mejor es el que gana en competición directa con el rival. Ganar la liga te da derecho a decir que eres el mejor de España. Ganar la Champions te da derecho a decir que eres el mejor de Europa. Eso de "ganas la Champions pero no eres el mejor de tu país" es bastante obvio y, al mismo tiempo, una tontería que se dice para justificar que el mejor de Europa quisieras ser tú pero resulta que el Bayern te ha cascado 8.


----------



## Dave Bowman (30 Ago 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lo de la "sensación" de "jugar bien" al fútbol (o a cualquier otro deporte de competición) para determinar quién es "el mejor" es una mentira gordísima.
> 
> A quienes os gusten los deportes basados en la apreciación estética, tenéis la gimnasia artística o el salto de trampolín.
> 
> Para todo lo demás, el mejor es el que gana en competición directa con el rival. Ganar la liga te da derecho a decir que eres el mejor de España. Ganar la Champions te da derecho a decir que eres el mejor de Europa. Eso de "ganas la Champions pero no eres el mejor de tu país" es bastante obvio y, al mismo tiempo, una tontería que se dice para justificar que el mejor de Europa quisieras ser tú pero resulta que el Bayern te ha cascado 8.



O justificar que tienes más champions ganados quedando 3° o 5° en liga que habiendola ganado.

Paradójicamente el mejor de equipo de europa, sin respeto en su pais.

Si a ti te ha parecido que el madrid ha dominado europa a base de fútbol de kilates, es cosa tuya. Pero el resto de aficionados no piensan lo mismo


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Ago 2021)

qbit dijo:


>



Me he perdido el tuit original. ¿Qué decía?


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (30 Ago 2021)

Y nosotros que sabemos lo que quiere Halaand, con 21 años y toda su carrera por delante para poder acabar jugando en las ligas que le de la gana? 




Dave Bowman dijo:


> O justificar que tienes más champions ganados quedando 3° o 5° en liga que habiendola ganado.
> 
> Paradójicamente el mejor de equipo de europa, sin respeto en su pais.
> 
> Si a ti te ha parecido que el madrid ha dominado europa a base de fútbol de kilates, es cosa tuya. Pero el resto de aficionados no piensan lo mismo



Tambien todos los aficionados que no son del Chelsea piensan que su futbol es una mierda o que el tiki-taka de España cuando ganamos el Mundial era un puto aburrimiento y que no merecimos ser campeones despues de ganar todos los partidos 1-0.

El que gana no tiene que justificar nada; es el campeon y asi queda para la Historia irremediablemente. Son el resto de perdedores los que tienen que realizar un ejercicio mental para poder aceptarlo.

Y ojo, que yo soy el primero que pienso que si los arbitros, que si el autobus, que si las hormonas, que si una flor en el culo... cuando mi equipo pierde. Pero al cabo de un rato me reconozco a mi mismo que solo son eso, excusas para poder llevarlo.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (30 Ago 2021)

Se ha llenado el hilo de culés con el culo ardiendo.... 

Pd.- Debe ser la sensación de impotencia.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Se ha llenado el hilo de culés con el culo ardiendo....
> 
> Pd.- Debe ser la sensación de impotencia.



Es que, se materialice el fichaje este verano o no, el Real Madrid vuelve a ser el foco principal de la atención futbolera mundial. Y no hace tanto tiempo de las 4 Champions. A esta gente del Farsa, que sólo viven para la propaganda, les duele más la oscuridad, la falta de atención a "lo suyo" que los fracasos deportivos o los triunfos deportivos ajenos.

Sus representantes en el foro vienen para este hilo, que es el foco de la atención, aunque eso les hace sufrir, porque son como polilllas atraídas por la luz de un mata-insectos.


----------



## JimTonic (30 Ago 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lo de la "sensación" de "jugar bien" al fútbol (o a cualquier otro deporte de competición) para determinar quién es "el mejor" es una mentira gordísima.
> 
> A quienes os gusten los deportes basados en la apreciación estética, tenéis la gimnasia artística o el salto de trampolín.
> 
> Para todo lo demás, el mejor es el que gana en competición directa con el rival. Ganar la liga te da derecho a decir que eres el mejor de España. Ganar la Champions te da derecho a decir que eres el mejor de Europa. Eso de "ganas la Champions pero no eres el mejor de tu país" es bastante obvio y, al mismo tiempo, una tontería que se dice para justificar que el mejor de Europa quisieras ser tú pero resulta que el Bayern te ha cascado 8.




el top del futbol europeo en los ultimos 10 años han sido los partidos del Madrid en la champions, eran el mejor concepto de futbol total. Ganabas a cada equipo jugando de una forma diferente, ganabas a los mejores y les ibas callando la boca, a los alemanes a los ingleses, a los italianos, todos se iban con la cabeza gacha para casa y los ojos llorosos.


----------



## Hannibal (30 Ago 2021)

Pues parece que, como era previsible, los follacamellos no van a dejar escapar a la tortuga. La prensa patria haciendo el ridículo una vez más, y lo peor es que como dije hace días, algunas cosas estaban claramente filtradas desde el club.

Podemos agarrarnos al clavo ardiendo y decir que en el fondo lo que buscaba el Madrid no era traerlo ya, sino mostrar públicamente su compromiso para traerlo, y el hecho de que él no renueve demostraría que hay un entendimiento mutuo. Pero también podría estar usándonos para sacar dinero, sea mediante renovación estratosférica o para abrir una subasta por su salario cuando quede libre.

Me temo que al final nos queda el año de transición que ya habíamos aceptado con resignación, y que Tito vaciará las arcas para traer cracks mundiales con el estreno del nuevo Templo.

It's very complicated todo esto.


----------



## Mecanosfera (30 Ago 2021)

Me está resultando muy patético ver a todo el madridismo humillándose por un jugador que por bueno que sea, es uno más. En su día intentamos fichar a Neymar, o Lewandowski o Roberto Baggio o Ribery y no se consiguió y no pasó nada: si un jugador no hace todo lo posible por venirse al mejor club del mundo, es mejor que siga su camino.
Ya está bien. Estoy harto de ver a todos los periodistas llorando por las esquinas, suplicando, rogando, haciendo que el Madrid parezca un equipucho de los que se arrodilla ante la estrella del momento. El Madrid está por encima de cualquier jugador, sea Ramos, Cristiano o Mbappe. Si no viene, a otra cosa mariposa. Pero todos esos titulares en plan "el madridismo está de luto"... y una polla. De luto nada, esto es el Madrid. Ya está bien de arrastrarse patéticamente, por momentos hemos parecido tan cucks como el barsa arrodillado ante Messi. Ojalá hoy el club saque un comunicado anunciando que renuncia a pujar por Mbappe.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Ago 2021)

Pues nada, yo no creo que el fichaje se materialice.

Nosotros no hemos perdido nada. Nos quedaríamos igual. La oferta era muy potente, nunca habíamos pagado tanto por un jugador. El interés ya era evidente.

El jugador puede quedarse en Paris y esperar un poco. Si quiere ir al Real Madrid podrá hacerlo el año que viene. Si nos ha usado para pedir un aumento, está en su derecho. Muy poco elegante, pero no ilegal.

El PSG se la juega. All-in a la 2021-22. Si sale mal: Mbappé se va gratis, no ven un pavo y encima este año se exigen ganar la Champions. Podría ser un fracaso mayúsculo, que nutriría gozosamente a cualquier club clásico que se precie. La imagen del PSG quedaría tocadísima y serían el hazmerreir.

Si le renuevan y ganan la Champions, pues habrá que reconocer que los petrodólares y el jequismo moderno habrá ganado una batalla importante.

Yo lo veo así. Para mi no es un drama en absoluto.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (30 Ago 2021)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Me está resultando muy patético ver a todo el madridismo humillándose por un jugador que por bueno que sea, es uno más. En su día intentamos fichar a Neymar, o Lewandovski o Roberto Baggio o Ribery y no se consiguió y no pasó nada: si un jugador no hace todo lo posible por venirse al mejor club del mundo, es mejor que siga su camino.
> Ya está bien. Estoy harto de ver a todos los periodistas llorando por las esquinas, suplicando, rogando, haciendo que el Madrid parezca un equipucho de los que se arrodilla ante la estrella del momento. El Madrid está por encima de cualquier jugador, sea Ramos, Cristiano o Mbappe. Si no viene, a otra cosa mariposa. Pero todos esos titulares en plan "el madridismo está de luto"... y una polla. De luto nada, esto es el Madrid. Ya está bien de arrastrarse patéticamente, por momentos hemos parecido tan cucks como el barsa arrodillado ante Messi. Ojalá hoy el club saque un comunicado anunciando que renuncia a pujar por Mbappe.



Tortuga ninja seria otro caso Anelka. Me alegro que no paguen una morterada por el.

Echad un vistazo y decidme cuantos jugadores que han costado mas de 100 kilos han estado a la altura. Solo Cristiano y en mucha menor medida Bale.

El resto...Hazard en el Madrid, Coutinho o Dembele en el Barcelona....una pasta tan grande o te la gastas en un tio que sepa lo que es ganar lo mas grande y estar al mas alto nivel (cristiano o zidane en su momento) o esto le puede venir grande y resultar un lastre economico. Este tio ademas de meterle goles al san etienne o al reims o al mierdoso frances de turno...que ha hecho?? En champions quedarse a las puertas y en urocopa fallar mas que Negricius...


----------



## Talabera (30 Ago 2021)

Pues como jueguen como ayer van a ganar una BUENA MIERDA
estoy deseando que se enfrenten al Bayern, chelsea etc para ver cómo se follan sin piedad a la mierda de defensa que tienen, incluido Ramos que se va a pegar media temporada o entera lesionado.
incluso el madrid les podría meter mano CON LO QUE TENEMOS.
florentino deberia ir a por haaland y la tortuga gratis en junio 
ojalá pase eso


----------



## Bifaz23 (30 Ago 2021)

Vengo de echar un rato en estercolero de Twitter y no hay más que niños rata histéricos preguntando por Mbappe.

Vamos a ver, venga o no venga (que viene), vamos a seguir siendo el equipo con el miembro más largo del puto Planeta. Mbappe no nos dio 13 UCL

¿Por que estoy tan seguro de que viene? Pues porque pilota Tito.
Si no viene, no será por culpa del presi ni del jeque, sino del futbolista, que tras mucho tirarnos fichitas, decide renovar. 

Saldrá por 200. Buen negocio. Le quitas la estrella al PSG.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (30 Ago 2021)

Mamadú como mínimo tendría que haber hecho esto:



Lo que pasa es que la excusa del jeque follacabras viene muy bien a Mamadú para estar callado como una rata para evitar represalias y eso le permite jugar a dos barajas.

Si no viene peor para él, pero vamos, que con el enano en el equipo tiene asegurado caer en octavos de final.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Ago 2021)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Me está resultando muy patético ver a todo el madridismo humillándose por un jugador que por bueno que sea, es uno más. En su día intentamos fichar a Neymar, o Lewandowski o Roberto Baggio o Ribery y no se consiguió y no pasó nada: si un jugador no hace todo lo posible por venirse al mejor club del mundo, es mejor que siga su camino.
> Ya está bien. Estoy harto de ver a todos los periodistas llorando por las esquinas, suplicando, rogando, haciendo que el Madrid parezca un equipucho de los que se arrodilla ante la estrella del momento. El Madrid está por encima de cualquier jugador, sea Ramos, Cristiano o Mbappe. Si no viene, a otra cosa mariposa. Pero todos esos titulares en plan "el madridismo está de luto"... y una polla. De luto nada, esto es el Madrid. Ya está bien de arrastrarse patéticamente, por momentos hemos parecido tan cucks como el barsa arrodillado ante Messi. Ojalá hoy el club saque un comunicado anunciando que renuncia a pujar por Mbappe.



Yo no lo veo así. Floren ha cultivado una calculada actitud que se puede expresar como:

_"Nos vamos a llevar a éste jugador quieras o no quieras, morito, y no puedes impedirlo. Pero toma, para que no te sulfures y para dejar claro que a nosotros tampoco nos importa el dinero pese a no tener un petroestado detrás, te regalo el plátano de la amistad en forma de oferta de 180 millones por un año que le queda de contrato. Ya, con el plátano de la amistad haz lo que quieras, pero no te pongas llorón ni alegues ilegalidades teniendo, como tienes, la vista gorda absoluta de la UEFA en temas de FPF"_







Cualquier otro intento de darle a la actitud del moro una cierta dignidad, que no tiene ninguna, sino sólo soberbia de tercermundista sátrapa, es dejarse llevar de la guía de la prensa francesa, sobornada, o de la prensa española, antimadridista. Florentino comete errores y comete aciertos, pero todos los pasos los calcula muy bien.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (30 Ago 2021)

¿De verdad están escribiendo que el madridismo está de luto? 

Solo si muriese o se jubilara Modric este año, por la tortuga no vamos a soltar ni medio sollozo.

El club ha demostrado que sabe hacer las cosas, que en época de pandemia ha reconducido su situación económica y está en disposición de soltar pasta por el jugador al que considera crack, mientras clubes a su alrededor lloran por la ruina que llevan acuestas. Si Donatello no viene, pues nada, se juega este año a ganar la Liga, hacerlo lo mejor posible en Champions y ver despedazarse entre ellos a tus enemigos.

Y el año que viene ya veremos.

Aquí siempre hemos sido más de Halaand que de Mbappé o traer a Halaand ahora y Mbappé el año próximo ( creo que es la opinion mayoritaria en el hilo). 

¿Y si renueva con el PSG? Pues que con su pan se lo coma. 

Vamos a andar llorando ahora, ¡no me jodas!


----------



## JimTonic (30 Ago 2021)

bien ha rechazado la oferta


----------



## Mecanosfera (30 Ago 2021)

A lo largo de una temporada suceden muchas cosas: jugadores que parecía que iban a comerse el mundo pegarán un bajonazo, mientras aparecerán estrellas emergentes en los clubs más insospechados. Muchos de los que consideraremos mejores jugadores del mundo en 2026, explotarán esta temporada... Así que prudencia y paciencia, porque a lo mejor la próxima estrella del Madrid y la que nos de más champions no sea noi Mbappe ni Haaland sino alguien por ahora anónimo, o que explote Vinicius o alguien de la cantera, o un fichaje inesperado...
Digo esto para que el club deje claro que no espera por nadie, y que ya se verá si nos interesa o no fichar a Mbappe en verano en función de cómo vaya la temporada. Nostros esperamos por él, pues ahora tendrá que ser él quien espere por nosotros. Hay que estar con el radar alerta ante nuevos talentos emergentes y no arrodillarse nunca ni obsesionarse con contrataciones que sólo traen desgaste y pérdida de energía.


----------



## Sanctis (30 Ago 2021)

Qué feliz estaba ayer Mbappe. No decíais que lo ibais a fichar este verano? A Neymar desde 2009 lo ibais a fichar también.


----------



## Suprimo (30 Ago 2021)

Jugó los 90' y fue la pieza clave, ¿alguien me explica rezonablemente por qué se va a querer ir la tortuga?


----------



## Talabera (30 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Qué feliz estaba ayer Mbappe. No decíais que lo ibais a fichar este verano? A Neymar desde 2009 lo ibais a fichar también.



Estáis vosotros para hablar mucho


----------



## Talabera (30 Ago 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Jugó los 90' y fue la pieza clave, ¿alguien me explica rezonablemente por qué se va a querer ir la tortuga?



Tampoco hizo mucho, igual que todos los demás incluido Messi


----------



## spam (30 Ago 2021)

Yo sigo confiante. Nadie confiaba allá por el minuto 90 de aquella noche de 2014 en Lisboa... y el resto es historia.
SE VIENE. Citen sin miedo.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (30 Ago 2021)

spam dijo:


> Yo sigo confiante. Nadie confiaba allá por el minuto 90 de aquella noche de 2014 en Lisboa... y el resto es historia.
> SE VIENE. Citen sin miedo.



Mire ayer el Atlético... Le veo optimista.


----------



## The number of de beast (30 Ago 2021)

Me cuesta mucho creer que Floren se ha tirado a la piscina sin tener el tema apalabrado y se ha creído que les podía torcer el brazo a los moros del PSG simplemente con un poco de filtraciones y presión periodística. Todavía hay plazo, pero si se confirma es para despedirlo para siempre.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Ago 2021)

Solo como dato. A Haaland no lo conocía NADIE hace 2 años. NADIE.

Me acuerdo que me puse a ver un Multishempions aquel Septiembre de 2019. Había un Salzburgo - Genk muy Paco que por supuesto estaba en el paquete.

Ganó el Salzburgo 6-2. Haaland hizo un Hattrick en la primera parte, que acabó 4-1 (El otro gol fue de Szoboslai). Yo en este topic hablé de aquello.

Al día siguiente de aquello fuimos follados 3-0 en Paris, con la gente echando pestes de CURTUÁ porque el 1-0 se lo había tragado y que era un puto paquete.

Pues han pasado 2 años, ahora reflexionad un poco de cracks y catacracks.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Qué feliz estaba ayer Mbappe. No decíais que lo ibais a fichar este verano? A Neymar desde 2009 lo ibais a fichar también.




Sigues por aquí, catalufo de mierda?


----------



## Covid Bryant (30 Ago 2021)

La tortuga pa cuando mandriles hijos de puta todos jajaaj y ya os digo q en diciembre renueva, el moro le va a poner más pasta que Neymar y será el mejor pagado del mundo.


----------



## Covid Bryant (30 Ago 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Tortuga ninja seria otro caso Anelka. Me alegro que no paguen una morterada por el.
> 
> Echad un vistazo y decidme cuantos jugadores que han costado mas de 100 kilos han estado a la altura. Solo Cristiano y en mucha menor medida Bale.
> 
> El resto...Hazard en el Madrid, Coutinho o Dembele en el Barcelona....una pasta tan grande o te la gastas en un tio que sepa lo que es ganar lo mas grande y estar al mas alto nivel (cristiano o zidane en su momento) o esto le puede venir grande y resultar un lastre economico. *Este tio ademas de meterle goles al san etienne o al reims o al mierdoso frances de turno...que ha hecho??* En champions quedarse a las puertas y en urocopa fallar mas que Negricius...



Ganar el mundial con 18-19 siendo la estrella.

Mandril y subnormal.


----------



## Sanctis (30 Ago 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> La tortuga pa cuando mandriles hijos de puta todos jajaaj y ya os digo q en diciembre renueva, el moro le va a poner más pasta que Neymar y será el mejor pagado del mundo.



El Real Madrid seguirá entonces con su temible ataque. Hazard, Lucas Vázquez y Rodrigo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Ago 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> La tortuga pa cuando mandriles hijos de puta todos jajaaj y ya os digo q en diciembre renueva, el moro le va a poner más pasta que Neymar y será el mejor pagado del mundo.




Ponte a ver el deporte ese de negros de yankilandia, payaso


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> El Real Madrid seguirá entonces con su temible ataque. Hazard, Lucas Vázquez y Rodrigo.




Te veo muy nerviosa, puta


----------



## Covid Bryant (30 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> El Real Madrid seguirá entonces con su temible ataque. Hazard, Lucas Vázquez y Rodrigo.



Q va tienen Bale el jugador más maltratado ever para lo q le ha dado.

En cambio al gordazar no lo ceden.


----------



## Talabera (30 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Te veo muy nerviosa, puta



Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Covid Bryant (30 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Ponte a ver el deporte ese de negros de yankilandia, payaso



Desde luego furgol no veo, disfruta del cerocerismo o 1-0 de penal que emosioncita.
Y Jodete hijo de la gran puta otro año en blanco jajja


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Ago 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Desde luego furgol no veo, disfruta del cerocerismo o 1-0 de penal que emosioncita.
> Y Jodete hijo de la gran puta otro año en blanco jajja




Tú eres mas de ver a subhumanos, bastardo hijo de la gran puta


----------



## Covid Bryant (30 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Tú eres mas de ver a subhumanos, bastardo hijo de la gran puta



Doncic se folla al mandril entero


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Ago 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Doncic se folla al mandril entero




Y todos se follan a tu puta madre


----------



## Hannibal (30 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Y todos se follan a tu puta madre



O dejas de contestar a los que tengo ignorados o te meto en el ignore, último aviso.


----------



## Covid Bryant (30 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Y todos se follan a tu puta madre



Que va, se follan a tu hermana primas y todas tus conocidas, por algo provienes de un entorno de putas y maricones come pollas.

Enga tira a chuparla al negro de la esquina q te invita a un chupito de lefa.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Ago 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Que va, se follan a tu hermana primas y todas tus conocidas, por algo provienes de un entorno de putas y maricones come pollas.
> 
> Enga tira a chuparla al negro de la esquina q te invita a un chupito de lefa.




Dile a tu puta madre que ya está muy vieja para chupar pollas, bastardo.


----------



## Covid Bryant (30 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Dile a tu puta madre que ya está muy vieja para chupar pollas, bastardo.



Joder q eres el chupapollas del nota, ahora caigo jjaja enga cockscuker q el negro te llama Pal chupito, Pal ignore recuerdos a tu familia de come pollas folla vacas.


----------



## Talabera (30 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Dile a tu puta madre que ya está muy vieja para chupar pollas, bastardo.



copia esto broder, por fa
*PIZZERO CHUPAPOLLAS DÉJATE DE ESCRIBIR TONTERÍAS QUE LUEGO NOS COMEMOS FRÍA LA PIZZA HIJODELAGRANPVTA

*


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (30 Ago 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Ganar el mundial con 18-19 siendo la estrella.
> 
> Mandril y subnormal.



Mas alla del partido contra Argentina no hizo nada excepecional, meterle el ultimo gol a una croacia vieja y cansada que perdia 3-2 eso de la estrella...jugador revelacion....eso no es nada mas que publicidad de la prensa .
Ademas aunque lo hiciese, jugadores que hacen buen mundial y no hacen nada mas en su carrera hay bastantes.

Por cierto , me cago en tu puta madre y tal...


----------



## artemis (30 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Dile a tu puta madre que ya está muy vieja para chupar pollas, bastardo.



Oye... tu que eres ejperto, sale mejor pedir dos medianas o una familiar?


----------



## Bifaz23 (30 Ago 2021)

Hoy no hay humo. Todos los periodistas callados. La misma página oficial de Twitter del Madrid tan solo ha subido dos tuits…

Sabéis lo que es la calma chicha, grumetes?

Es ese momento efímero de placidez que da paso a la tormenta!!!!

Floper lo va a hacer.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (30 Ago 2021)

Yo no tengo ni puta idea de si Mbappé viene o no. Lo que sí digo es que no me ha gustado nada su actitud de tirar la piedra y esconder la mano en determinados momentos (de la actitud del PSG ya hablamos otro día). 

Si un futbolista bueno no quiere seguir jugando en un equipo, no juega. Ni hablar de uno extraordinario como el francés. Se declara en rebeldía y fuerza el acuerdo entre clubs. Este chico lo único que ha hecho es decir que se quiere sentir importante en el PSG y rechazar las ofertas de renovación que le han venido haciendo hasta ahora. A mí me huele a que quiere ser el futbolista mejor pagado de la plantilla y ha utilizado el interés del Madrid desde que llegó del Mónaco para presionar al club. 

Me duele muchísimo, como madridista, que se nos humille de esta manera. Porque esto es una humillación, pero no por parte del PSG (que no es NADIE en Europa y lo saben) sino por parte de un futbolista. 

El fútbol es mucho más que dinero. Si os dais cuenta, el PSG tiene un equipo de elefantes moribundos (Messi ayer ni la olió, Ramos no juega un partido en condiciones físicas desde principios de año, Di María tiene más años que un loro, Neymar está gordo y pasado de forma...) y de buenos futbolistas, pero nada extraordinario: Marquinhos, Paredes, Wijnaldum, Hakimi...Esta gente no gana la Champions ni en pedo. Ni en pedo. Y Mbappé lo sabe. Y está forzando su renovación porque sabe que las únicas opciones de que el PSG gane (de una bendita vez) la Champions es darle los galones a él, que es el mejor del equipo de aquí a Lima. 

Dicho esto, oye, ojalá me equivoque y Mbappé fiche hoy por el Madrid. Pero me estoy oliendo la tostada y no me gusta un pelo.


----------



## hartman (30 Ago 2021)

si bappe quiere ir al madric ayer se hubiera planrado y no jugado arriesgandose a una lesion.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> El fútbol es mucho más que dinero. Si os dais cuenta, el PSG tiene un equipo de elefantes moribundos (Messi ayer ni la olió, Ramos no juega un partido en condiciones físicas desde principios de año, Di María tiene más años que un loro, Neymar está gordo y pasado de forma...) y de buenos futbolistas, pero nada extraordinario: Marquinhos, Paredes, Wijnaldum, Hakimi...Esta gente no gana la Champions ni en pedo. Ni en pedo. Y Mbappé lo sabe. Y está forzando su renovación porque sabe que las únicas opciones de que el PSG gane (de una bendita vez) la Champions es darle los galones a él, que es el mejor del equipo de aquí a Lima.
> 
> Dicho esto, oye, ojalá me equivoque y Mbappé fiche hoy por el Madrid. Pero me estoy oliendo la tostada y no me gusta un pelo.



Mbappé está hasta los cojones de jugar en una liga de tercera atiborrada de negracos tuercebotas rompepiernas. Simplemente.

Floren no se tira a la piscina si no tiene atado a Mbappé de alguna manera. Que se incorpore este año no depende de ninguno de los dos.

Tranquilidaaaaaad.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (30 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni puta idea de si Mbappé viene o no. Lo que sí digo es que no me ha gustado nada su actitud de tirar la piedra y esconder la mano en determinados momentos (de la actitud del PSG ya hablamos otro día).
> 
> Si un futbolista bueno no quiere seguir jugando en un equipo, no juega. Ni hablar de uno extraordinario como el francés. Se declara en rebeldía y fuerza el acuerdo entre clubs. Este chico lo único que ha hecho es decir que se quiere sentir importante en el PSG y rechazar las ofertas de renovación que le han venido haciendo hasta ahora. A mí me huele a que quiere ser el futbolista mejor pagado de la plantilla y ha utilizado el interés del Madrid desde que llegó del Mónaco para presionar al club.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo en todo salvo en que si pudiera lo ficharia.

Yo ficharia a Sarabia si es barato, eso les confundira....


----------



## The number of de beast (30 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni puta idea de si Mbappé viene o no. Lo que sí digo es que no me ha gustado nada su actitud de tirar la piedra y esconder la mano en determinados momentos (de la actitud del PSG ya hablamos otro día).
> 
> Si un futbolista bueno no quiere seguir jugando en un equipo, no juega. Ni hablar de uno extraordinario como el francés. Se declara en rebeldía y fuerza el acuerdo entre clubs. Este chico lo único que ha hecho es decir que se quiere sentir importante en el PSG y rechazar las ofertas de renovación que le han venido haciendo hasta ahora. A mí me huele a que quiere ser el futbolista mejor pagado de la plantilla y ha utilizado el interés del Madrid desde que llegó del Mónaco para presionar al club.
> 
> ...



Lo de declararse en rebeldía es una cerdada inaceptable, los contratos están para cumplirlos, y un tipo que haga eso no tiene problemas para repetir más adelante la jugada con el nuevo club. Gentuza así a ningún precio. Mientras tenga contrato con el PSG Mbape tiene que jugar y cumplir como un profesional con lo que tiene firmado. 

Y la decisión de que no juegue un día como ayer en todo caso le correspondería al club que le paga religiosamente, está dispuesto a traspasarlo, y no quiere correr el riesgo de que una desgraciada lesión dé al traste con la operación. Y nunca al jugador, por supuesto.


----------



## juantxxxo (30 Ago 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> *Floren no se tira a la piscina si no tiene atado a Mbappé de alguna manera. Que se incorpore este año no depende de ninguno de los dos.*
> 
> Tranquilidaaaaaad.



Opino lo mismo. Tal vez estamos ante un fichaje tipo Figo 2.0 con alguna firmita que se le haya escapado a Mbappé sin querer


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Ago 2021)

Va a costar 200 millones y el Madrid los va a pagar


----------



## Andr3ws (30 Ago 2021)

Las últimas informaciones hablan de que se está negociando por Mbappé.
A ver hasta cuanto está dispuesto a llegar Floper por traer a Gusano Gris.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Ago 2021)

Parece que José Luis Sánchez ha pillado un vuelo a París


----------



## Edu.R (30 Ago 2021)

Realmente si metes a Marcelo, tendrías que pagar más que sin él.

180 millones ó 210 mill. + Marcelo.

No va a venir. Es un mercenario, como todos. Si jugó ayer, es que tampoco él está haciendo presión real. O está siendo tremendamente profesional, pero eso se estila poco.

Pase lo que pase, aun quedan muchas noches de risas y lágrimas en esta temporada 21-22.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (30 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Realmente si metes a Marcelo, tendrías que pagar más que sin él.
> 
> 180 millones ó 210 mill. + Marcelo.
> 
> ...



Al menos este año nos divertimos con el equipo, por ahora se corre, se dispara desde fuera, se procura un juego directo cuando corresponde, ya he visto un par de buenos remates de cabeza.... Carletto ya ha jugado con Miguel y con Vini de titulares.

Esto me alegra.

Pd.- ya veremos más adelante


----------



## Sanctis (30 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Realmente si metes a Marcelo, tendrías que pagar más que sin él.
> 
> 180 millones ó 210 mill. + Marcelo.
> 
> ...



Que no tenéis pasta para pagarlo, hombre.


----------



## Talabera (30 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Que no tenéis pasta para pagarlo, hombre.



Te crees tú que el madrid es el barsa?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Que no tenéis pasta para pagarlo, hombre.




No somos el farsa. Los putos muertos de hambre sois vosotros.


----------



## vurvujo (30 Ago 2021)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Me está resultando muy patético ver a todo el madridismo humillándose por un jugador que por bueno que sea, es uno más. En su día intentamos fichar a Neymar, o Lewandowski o Roberto Baggio o Ribery y no se consiguió y no pasó nada: *si un jugador no hace todo lo posible por venirse al mejor club del mundo, es mejor que siga su camino.*
> Ya está bien. Estoy harto de ver a todos los periodistas llorando por las esquinas, suplicando, rogando, haciendo que el Madrid parezca un equipucho de los que se arrodilla ante la estrella del momento. El Madrid está por encima de cualquier jugador, sea Ramos, Cristiano o Mbappe. Si no viene, a otra cosa mariposa. Pero todos esos titulares en plan "el madridismo está de luto"... y una polla. De luto nada, esto es el Madrid. Ya está bien de arrastrarse patéticamente, por momentos hemos parecido tan cucks como el barsa arrodillado ante Messi. Ojalá hoy el club saque un comunicado anunciando que renuncia a pujar por Mbappe.



El asunto es que no sabemos si el jugador está haciendo todo lo posible por venir o no. A día 30 de agosto el PSG no le ha hecho a él una renovación de contrato estratosférica, así que al menos en parte parece que no nos haya usado para que el PSG le de más pasta. Pero lo de venir o no venir, es más del presidente del PSG que de él.


----------



## vurvujo (30 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Qué feliz estaba ayer Mbappe. No decíais que lo ibais a fichar este verano? A Neymar desde 2009 lo ibais a fichar también.



¿Y tiene que estar deprimido o algo?

Mira a Ronaldo tres días antes de irse a ManU desde Juventus donde en teoría estaba harto de el club y ellos de él:



Exactamente no sabemos si Mbappé se quiere quedar y nos está usando o se quiere ir, que haya estado feliz no me dice nada.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Ago 2021)

Ojalá se quede y el PSG se vaya a jugar la Europa League.

La nvtrición iba a ser épica.


----------



## vurvujo (30 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni puta idea de si Mbappé viene o no. Lo que sí digo es que no me ha gustado nada su actitud de tirar la piedra y esconder la mano en determinados momentos (de la actitud del PSG ya hablamos otro día).
> 
> Si un futbolista bueno no quiere seguir jugando en un equipo, no juega. Ni hablar de uno extraordinario como el francés. Se declara en rebeldía y fuerza el acuerdo entre clubs. Este chico lo único que ha hecho es decir que se quiere sentir importante en el PSG y rechazar las ofertas de renovación que le han venido haciendo hasta ahora. A mí me huele a que quiere ser el futbolista mejor pagado de la plantilla y ha utilizado el interés del Madrid desde que llegó del Mónaco para presionar al club.
> 
> ...



Pienso lo contrario.

Yo no ficharía a un tío que que falta a su contrato. Es como que te guste una tía, pero tiene novio, le es infiel contigo y luego tu las hace tu novia. Esa tía inmediatamente pasa a valer nada.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (30 Ago 2021)

Que dicen los de Sky Sport que les han dicho que por lo visto les van a ofrecer 200 kilos.

16:30 hora zulú Madrid España


----------



## Sanctis (30 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Que dicen los de Sky Sport que les han dicho que por lo visto les van a ofrecer 200 kilos.
> 
> 16:30 hora zulú Madrid España



El PSG pago 180 por él. Es sentido común que no van a venderlo por 200.


----------



## Scardanelli (30 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> El PSG pago 180 por él. Es sentido común que no van a venderlo por 200.



Un mero análisis contable te llevaría a ver que con 200 millones casi ganan 180 con la venta (164), si han hecho una amortización lineal de la compra del jugador.


----------



## MC33 (30 Ago 2021)

Yo de Floper, pagaría *HOY* lo que me pidan por Haland, y a tomar por el culo......

A la larga (y probablemente a la corta) va a ser mejor fichaje....


----------



## Sanctis (30 Ago 2021)

MC33 dijo:


> Yo de Floper, pagaría *HOY* lo que me pidan por Haland, y a tomar por el culo......
> 
> A la larga (y probablemente a la corta) va a ser mejor fichaje....



Haaland no sale de Dortmund.


----------



## MC33 (30 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Haaland no sale de Dortmund.



Ofréceles 200K, a ver si sale o no.....


----------



## pepitoburbujas (30 Ago 2021)

Como ya dijimos más veces, hay muchas cosas que los cuñados barra bar ignoramos. Desde nuestra ignorancia seguramente lo mejor era esperar al 1 de enero y firmarlo, si es que de verdad quiere jugar en el Madrid. Saldría más barato y sobre todo no le estás dando dinero "legal" al jeque, dinero que usarán seguramente para jodernos al noruego si es que no le importa jugar en una liga de tercera categoría, que creo que sí le importa.

Pero vete tu a saber; a lo mejor es AHORA cuando Mbappé quiere venir y dentro de 4 meses le han ofrecido el oro y más moros en el equipo y lo convencen por las buenas o por las malas. 

El PSG es como irte a jugar a Qatar, China, a los EEUU...ligas para retiro de viejas glorias bien pagado, pero con la ventaja de que te quedas en europa bien comunicado y con un clima normal.


----------



## The number of de beast (30 Ago 2021)

MC33 dijo:


> Yo de Floper, pagaría *HOY* lo que me pidan por Haland, y a tomar por el culo......
> 
> A la larga (y probablemente a la corta) va a ser mejor fichaje....



Pues yo me los traería a ambos el año que viene, uno por 75 y el otro por 0 euros, y este año de transición luchando por lo que sea, que mal equipo tampoco tiene el Madrid, y el próximo terminan contrato algunas rémoras del vestuario.


----------



## ironpipo (30 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Haaland no sale de Dortmund.



Haaland saldrá del dortmunt para ir al Bayern cuando el levantroski decida jubilarse. Me juego mi cojon derecho.


----------



## Venturi (30 Ago 2021)

No me seas rata y asegura que aceptan subiendo la oferta. 180 millones + Marcelo + Isco.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (30 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Pues yo me los traería a ambos el año que viene, uno por 75 y el otro por 0 euros, y este año de transición luchando por lo que sea, que mal equipo tampoco tiene el Madrid, y el próximo terminan contrato algunas rémoras del vestuario.



No, si la idea es buena. No pasa nada por un año de nadaplete, por lo menos a mi no me supondría trauma alguno. Con el equipo que hay ahora se puede luchar perfectísimamente por las competiciones nacionales. 

El problema es que igual dentro de un año no tienes ya a ninguno de los dos. Desde luego a coste cero uno y por 75 millones el rubio ni de broma se conseguirían. Los equipos de jeques y multimillonarios acechan. La liga francesa es una mierda, pero la inglesa no, y al noruego le tira.


----------



## Sanctis (30 Ago 2021)

ironpipo dijo:


> Haaland saldrá del dortmunt para ir al Bayern cuando el levantroski decida jubilarse. Me juego mi cojon derecho.



O al City.

Mbappe o se queda en París o City.


Un delantero ganador quiere jugar con el mejor equipo, y el Madrid no lo es.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Ago 2021)

ironpipo dijo:


> Haaland saldrá del dortmunt para ir al Bayern cuando el levantroski decida jubilarse. Me juego mi cojon derecho.



Eso pensaba yo de Werner y se está DEVALUANDO en el Chelsea.

No déis nada por hecho, aquí todos somos cuñaos de barra de Bar Paco. No sabemos nada.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (30 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> O al City.
> 
> Mbappe o se queda en París o City.
> 
> ...



Como acabe fichando te voy a hacer una multicita que lo vas a flipar. Empieza a borrar mensajes si te lo quieres ahorrar.

Como decía mi difunto abuelo, más pesao que una vaca en brazos.


----------



## The number of de beast (30 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> O al City.
> 
> Mbappe o se queda en París o City.
> 
> ...



No, eso es lo que hace Messi ahora, que después de haber aprovechado el jugar con la columna vertebral de la mejor selección española de todos los tiempos, y por ende del Barsa -los Puyol, Xavi, Iniesta y compañía- ahora os deja tirados sin contemplaciones. Una súper estrella va a dónde le da la gana ir y vaya a ser la figura y líder indiscutible, que en cualquier caso será un grande con buen presupuesto y plantilla alrededor suyo.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (30 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> O al City.
> 
> Mbappe o se queda en París o City.
> 
> ...



        

Con ellos.seguro que gana 4 Champions en los proximos 5 años.

Igual ahora que se marcha Guardiola del City se convierte en un equipo ganador, es posible, mientras tanto a chupar rabo ruso en England y en Europe.

Incluso el PSG logra llegar a la final este año, como tienen a trote-cochinero-Messi en el equipo, perooooo ojo: el PSG lo que tiene son muchas posibilidades de jugar la Europa League este año.

Llevas 3 días haciendo el ridículo por aquí colega ¿ no te da vergüenza?


----------



## juantxxxo (30 Ago 2021)

Ojito a esto........

La camiseta de Mbappé 'desaparece' de la tienda del PSG


----------



## The number of de beast (30 Ago 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> No, si la idea es buena. No pasa nada por un año de nadaplete, por lo menos a mi no me supondría trauma alguno. Con el equipo que hay ahora se puede luchar perfectísimamente por las competiciones nacionales.
> 
> El problema es que igual dentro de un año no tienes ya a ninguno de los dos. Desde luego a coste cero uno y por 75 millones el rubio ni de broma se conseguirían. Los equipos de jeques y multimillonarios acechan. La liga francesa es una mierda, pero la inglesa no, y al noruego le tira.



Que a un futbolista le llame el Madrid es parecido a que a un jugador de baloncesto le llamen los Lakers, eso son palabras mayores por historia, prestigio, proyección mediática, etc.


----------



## Sanctis (30 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Que a un futbolista le llame el Madrid es parecido a que a un jugador de baloncesto le llamen los Lakers, eso son palabras mayores por historia, prestigio, proyección mediática, etc.



Ya se vio esta temporada. Nadaplete.


----------



## Sanctis (30 Ago 2021)

Ya no apareceis por aquí merengues


----------



## The number of de beast (30 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Ya se vio esta temporada. Nadaplete.



Que es lo mismo que ganó el Barsa el año anterior, ¿y?  Pues sí que os ha hecho daño el Messi, que hasta la memoria os ha fundido y ya no recordáis siquiera lo que pasó dos años atrás......


----------



## Sanctis (30 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Que es lo mismo que ganó el Barsa el año anterior, ¿y?  Pues sí que os ha hecho daño el Messi, que hasta la memoria os ha fundido y ya no recordáis siquiera lo que pasó dos años atrás......



El Barça la temporada pasada ganó Copa del Rey.


----------



## Edge2 (30 Ago 2021)

Bueno, al final viene o que´ ?


----------



## euromelon (30 Ago 2021)

Esta hecho doy mi palabra


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (30 Ago 2021)

a que hora finaliza el ofertón de tito flopp?


----------



## The number of de beast (30 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> El Barça la temporada pasada ganó Copa del Rey.



Ya veo, la anterior en la que no se gana la liga, el Athletic les elimina en copa y el Bayern en Champions, y la contratación y despido final de Setién no existieron nunca, alguien se los ha inventado.........


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Ago 2021)

dice pedrerol que se ha sentado a negociar el EMIR. el que manda en qatar.


----------



## Talabera (30 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Esta hecho doy mi palabra



E?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Ago 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> E?




si. Está el emir (AlTani), después el presidente del psg(alkelaifi) y después Leonardo


----------



## juantxxxo (30 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> *Parece que José Luis  Ángel Sánchez ha pillado un vuelo a París*



Qué viene, qué viene!!!


----------



## Talabera (30 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> si. Está el emir (AlTani), después el presidente del psg(alkelaifi) y después Leonardo



@Sanctis no te vayas muy lejos que te tengo que decir luego una cosilla


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (30 Ago 2021)

a lo mejor quiere chortinas para cagarlas en la boca. Flopper debería haber incluido un pack de putes


----------



## spam (30 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Ya no apareceis por aquí merengues



Respétate hombre, que te van a caer owneds hasta en el cielo de la boca. Si estáis en la mierda, como le pasa a todos de vez en cuando, se aprieta los dientes y se espera en la cueva hasta que escampa, en vez de ponerte en evidencia para que te nombremos mascota del hilo. No es la misma situación estar peleando por un fichaje de 100-200 kilos que no poder renovar a tu estrella y apenas inscribir los fichajes a coste cero, eso lo ves, no?


----------



## spam (30 Ago 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> a lo mejor quiere chortinas para cagarlas en la boca. Flopper debería haber incluido un pack de putes



Que le manden a la Bermúdez, que tiene más palmarés celebrando títulos con el vestuario que el peseyé entero... ésa sí que hubiera hecho un hombre al tolili del carabesugo.


----------



## juantxxxo (30 Ago 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> a lo mejor quiere chortinas para cagarlas en la boca. Flopper debería haber incluido un pack de putes



Le gusta una tal Esther............. que ha salido este verano en un yate.......... pero mejor que no se desmadre, que luego tito floren empieza a rajar y no para el jodío


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Ago 2021)

según radio montecarlo el madrid se ha retirado de las negociaciones

FIN


----------



## juantxxxo (30 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> según radio montecarlo el madrid se ha retirado de las negociaciones
> 
> FIN



No me lo creo, sinceramente.....


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (30 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> según radio montecarlo el madrid se ha retirado de las negociaciones
> 
> FIN




Entonces ha acabado bien. 200 kilos de ahorro, y sin un marrón liderando al Madrid.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Ago 2021)

juantxxxo dijo:


> No me lo creo, sinceramente.....



RMC es un medio fiable


----------



## juantxxxo (30 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> RMC es un medio fiable



Sí, pero vamos, que va a haber aún mucho ruido de fondo. Espero que no la caguen con el puto fax y esas cosas.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Ago 2021)

acabo de leer esa noticia y dice que el madrid puede que mañana vuelvan a hablar. Asi que.....no están rotas


----------



## Talabera (30 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> RMC es un medio fiable



Esto no se ha acabado 
Mañana cierra ventana fichajes


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Ago 2021)

habrá noticia en los proximos minutos. Parece que pedrerol entrará en el twich de el chiringuito en los proximos minutos para contar que ha pasado


----------



## spam (30 Ago 2021)

Aunque vayan a acabar vendiendo, lo que está claro es que negociar con esta gente es como cagar un melón. Hay que apuntarse su matrícula y arrieros somos para la próxima.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Ago 2021)

habla pedrerol...


----------



## euromelon (30 Ago 2021)

TrUst tito floren


200


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Ago 2021)

va a entrar en breve a twich..


----------



## _Suso_ (30 Ago 2021)

Que pereza empieza a dar este tema


----------



## spam (30 Ago 2021)

Visto en forocoches, menudo fin de summeriana llevan ahí ::


----------



## filets (30 Ago 2021)

Mbappé llama al Real Madrid y suelta esta 'bomba'


El delantero francés del PSG, Kylian Mbappé, ha comunicado al cuadro galo que quiere marcharse en el verano de 2021




www.fourfourtwo.es





Llevaba buscando esta noticia dias
Pensaba que era un efecto Mandela

Mbappe ya aviso al PSG el verano pasado de que no iba a renovar


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Ago 2021)

me huele mal mal...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Ago 2021)

habla pedrerol


----------



## spam (30 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> TrUst tito floren
> 
> 
> 200



Yo sí te creo hermana...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Ago 2021)

el madrí se ha plantado


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Ago 2021)

se acabó.


----------



## filets (30 Ago 2021)

al PSG se le ha roto el FAX


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Ago 2021)

el madrid entiende que el plazo de la oferta acabó.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Ago 2021)

l'equipe dice que el madrid ofreció 200 kilos


----------



## - Escolta espacial - (30 Ago 2021)

¿Retirada o enroque?


----------



## hartman (30 Ago 2021)

200 kilos y una docena de cabras y ya.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Ago 2021)

- Escolta espacial - dijo:


> ¿Retirada o enroque?




parece que ambas cosas


----------



## Sanctis (30 Ago 2021)

- Vengo a comprar señor jeque.

- Bien.

- Pero es que... no tengo dinero, es muy caro.

- Chinda, anda.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> - Vengo a comprar señor jeque.
> 
> - Bien.
> 
> ...




pero no te cansas de hacer el ridículo, gilipollas??


----------



## Sanctis (30 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> pero no te cansas de hacer el ridículo, gilipollas??



El ridículo mundial lo habéis hecho vosotros hoy, superando lo de De Gea a las doce la noche


----------



## 2B-san (30 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> El ridículo mundial lo habéis hecho vosotros hoy, superando lo de De Gea a las doce la noche



Lo dices por lo de ofrecer 200 kilos por un jugador al que le queda 1 año de contrato?

Si, es demasiado, pero mira, no los han cogido.


----------



## The Replicant (30 Ago 2021)

Han puesto papel en el Fax??

taluecs


----------



## Edu.R (30 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> l'equipe dice que el madrid ofreció 200 kilos



Si ofreció, pero ya se ha retirado de la puja.

Parecía esto la subasta del Un, dos, tres, que siempre pensabas "bueno, pues habrá otra oferta" y te hacías el duro. Y al final esto es lo que pasa. Os podéis ver el video:


----------



## Sanctis (30 Ago 2021)

2B-san dijo:


> Lo dices por lo de ofrecer 200 kilos por un jugador al que le queda 1 año de contrato?
> 
> Si, es demasiado, pero mira, no los han cogido.



Pero que van a ofrecer? Si es que yo creo que ni han estado, y todo es humo de la prensa madridista que necesita alzar a Flo.

Este chaval va a firmar el contrato de su vida con el PSG, y si eso no ocurre aquí se piensan que solo será gratis en junio para el Real Madrid, y no, lo será para cualquiera, y de entre esos cualquiera hay unos cuantos clubes top con un proyecto deportivo guapo, cosa que no tiene el Real Madrid, pues tiene la peor plantilla que ese equipo ha tenido lo menos en 25 años.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> El ridículo mundial lo habéis hecho vosotros hoy, superando lo de De Gea a las doce la noche




Un puto subhumano pobre culerdo de mierda diciendo que el madrid no tiene dinero.

Jajajajs


----------



## Roedr (30 Ago 2021)

Si no viene ahora, no vendrá jamás: o renovará o se irá a la Premier. 

Pero bueno, tampoco hace falta tirarse de un puente. No hemos perdido un Cristiano Ronaldo. 
A juzgar por la falta de huevos en la negociación y guardar siempre la ropa diría que hemos perdido un Henry.

Ahora, a seguir regando y cuidando a Vini y Rodrygo, que son nuestro futuro.


----------



## Shaktar (30 Ago 2021)

Ahora la liga Española está viviendo una época de unocerismo


----------



## Teofrasto (30 Ago 2021)

La realidad es que el jeque nunca se avino a negociar, ninguna de las ofertas del Madrid ha tenido contestación . Florentino debe retirarse y no seguir permitiendo que el psg se ria más.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (30 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Pero que van a ofrecer? Si es que yo creo que ni han estado, y todo es humo de la prensa madridista que necesita alzar a Flo.
> 
> Este chaval va a firmar el contrato de su vida con el PSG, y si eso no ocurre aquí se piensan que solo será gratis en junio para el Real Madrid, y no, lo será para cualquiera, y de entre esos cualquiera hay unos cuantos clubes top con un proyecto deportivo guapo, cosa que no tiene el Real Madrid, pues tiene la peor plantilla que ese equipo ha tenido lo menos en 25 años.



Hamijo, el Madrid ganó una Champions con Karanka, Iván Campo, Anelka y McManaman de titulares en un 5-2-3 inmundo hace 21 años.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Ago 2021)

Si el PSG no vende es porque está bastante seguro de que le van a poder renovar.

Yo ya lo dije, para mi esto es un All-in del PSG. Si hacen temporadón, podrán renovarle. Si no, harán el ridiculo (Otra vez) y encima se irá gratis.

Hagan sus apuestas.

Mi sueño húmedo es que el PSG quede detrás de Shitty y Leipzig en el grupo de Champions. No voy a engañar a nadie, aunque obviamente es difícil que esto pase.


----------



## Shaktar (30 Ago 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Sobre el PSG:
> 
> Buen Mbappé con esos 2 goles
> 
> ...



Joder es obvio que Neymar y Messi van a estar un poco flojos si llevaban como 2 meses fuera del campo, necesitan coger ritmo ahora con las fechas de eliminatorias

Lo mismo pasó en el debut del Bicho en la Juve, no marcó gol y estuvo bastante flojo, pero al pasar las fechas volvió a ser el de antes


----------



## Roedr (30 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si el PSG no vende es porque está bastante seguro de que le van a poder renovar.
> 
> Yo ya lo dije, para mi esto es un All-in del PSG. Si hacen temporadón, podrán renovarle. Si no, harán el ridiculo (Otra vez) y encima se irá gratis.
> 
> ...



Lo cojonudo va a ser Mbappé deshojando la margarita durante meses para terminar renovando o largándose a la Premier.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo cojonudo va a ser Mbappé deshojando la margarita durante meses para terminar renovando o largándose a la Premier.



Pues mira, si así es, tenemos 200 millones de €uros ahi guardaditos. BAPÉ es bueno, pero eso no quiere decir que se acabe el mundo si no viene. Con ese dinero puedes hacer más cosas...

Yo al Real Madrid le veo favorito para ganar la Liga, honestamente. Con esa base ya estás bastante cubierto. Luego Copa y Supercopa ahi están como posibles, aunque son títulos que tienen un factor varianza bastante alto, sobretodo la Copa. Y para la Champions si que seguramente necesitaríamos un puntito más, pero lejos de poder optar no estamos, y necesidad histórica no hay (Hola Juventus, hola PSG, hola Shitty, hola Atlético). Obviamente no somos favoritos ni de coña, pero si te van tocando cruces "asequibles" y tienes un puntito de suerte, te puedes meter en la pelea.


----------



## Teofrasto (30 Ago 2021)

Para que Mbappe venga libre la próxima temporada, sería conveniente y casi necesario, que el Lille le vuelva a ganar la liga al psg y que lo eliminen pronto de la champion .


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Ago 2021)

Dice el as que mbappe ha rechazado 80 millones brutos al año del psg


----------



## Xequinfumfa (30 Ago 2021)

Os lo dije. 

Mbappe ha usado al Madrid para conseguir ser el futbolista mejor pagado del PSG. 

Ahora, a centrarse en jugar bien y ganar. Mbappe no va a venir, dejaros de llorar como quinceañeras histéricas. 

Y el año que viene, a saco por Haaland. 

Y este año, a ganar la Champions con Vini. Madrid Style. Si alguien lo puede hacer somos nosotros. 

Y al PSG ni agua. Nunca.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Os lo dije.
> 
> Mbappe ha usado al Madrid para conseguir ser el futbolista mejor pagado del PSG.
> 
> ...




Lo de la cláusula de haland de 80 millones el año que viene es mentira.


----------



## Talabera (30 Ago 2021)

Hasta mañana no se cierra coño


----------



## Roedr (30 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Dice el as que mbappe ha rechazado 80 millones brutos al año del psg



En realidad, con 50 brutos en el Madrid ganaría más por los mayores contratos de imagen. 
Pero vamos, como dicen por ahí yo creo que en cuanto le ofrezcan ser el mejor pagado firmará por el PSG.

Honestamente, he quedado harto de la tortuga. No se he expuesto ni sacrificado ABSOLUTAMENTE nada en la negociación.
Siempre ha estado en la posición cómoda. Como cuando se fue del Mónaco al PSG para no competir con los bichos que teníamos arriba.

Comparar lo de Bappé con lo que hizo Modric para salir del Totenham, donde también hay un presidente cabrón y jodido para negociar.


----------



## Roedr (30 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Lo de la cláusula de haland de 80 millones el año que viene es mentira.



El problema de Halland es el puto pizzero. La verdad, creo que mejor que no venga al Madrid. Floren larga a Halland a la tercera vez que salga el pizzero a pedir publicamente un aumento de sueldo. Se puede a tener a Floren o al pizzero, a los dos juntos no lo veo. 

Hay que olvidarse de Halland y Mbappé. Tenemos un cantera cojonuda y un club de verdad. Ya pillaremos a alguien que meta más goles.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Comparar lo de Bappé con lo que hizo Modric para salir del Totenham, donde también hay un presidente cabrón y jodido para negociar.



Como comparar a Dios con un gitano.


----------



## Roedr (30 Ago 2021)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Para que Mbappe venga libre la próxima temporada, sería conveniente y casi necesario, que el Lille le vuelva a ganar la liga al psg y que lo eliminen pronto de la champion .



De verdad, cuanto antes renueve por Qatar, mejor. Una temporada entera suplicando a este mocoso que venga con nosotros es demasiado. Hemos tenido decenas de jugadores mejores que Mbappe, no necesitamos perder el amor propio.


----------



## Chispeante (30 Ago 2021)

Lo mismo me equivoco, pero si no recuerdo mal Neymar se la jugó para volver al Barcelona. Le salió mal la jugada y se llevó la bronca de la afición..igualito que Mbappé. Aunque duela reconocerlo, el error ha sido del Madrid por tirarse a una piscina de 200 millones de euros sin asegurarse antes de que había agua. El jugador, como es lógico, a lo suyo, a ganar cuanto más parné mejor, se la juegue al Madrid o al Cultural Leonesa.

P.d. Otro caso ejemplar fue el de Karembeau, que hizo todo lo que tenía que hacer para venir al Madrid. Fue una temporada difícil para él, pero pudo superarlo gracias al apoyo de su querida Adriana.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> De verdad, cuanto antes renueve por Qatar, mejor. Una temporada entera suplicando a este mocoso que venga con nosotros es demasiado. Hemos tenido decenas de jugadores mejores que Mbappe, no necesitamos perder el amor propio.




Pues díselo a flo, porque ha estado 3 años ahorrando para llevarse al negro. Y en ese tiempo la plantilla ha ido perdiendo fuerza.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Ago 2021)

A mi que nos podamos gastar 200 millones de €uros para fichar, pues que queréis que os diga.

Yo gosto. 

Mejor asi que no tener que vender a Ilaix Moriba por 15 para ajustar salarios.

Y fin del tema, después del parón a pensar en el Celta de Vigo y a por la Liga.


----------



## Roedr (30 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Pues díselo a flo, porque ha estado 3 años ahorrando para llevarse al negro. Y en ese tiempo la plantilla ha ido perdiendo fuerza.



Ha hecho bien, la inmensa mayoría de jugadores del mercado son medianías que no necesitamos. Hay que apostar por los buenos.
El punto es que aunque nos salga mal la jugada la cosa no es tan grave. 

Floren también fue y fracasó con Messi y Neymar, y yo creo que ha compensado sobradamente esos fracasos con otros aciertos.


----------



## spam (30 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si el PSG no vende es porque está bastante seguro de que le van a poder renovar.
> 
> Yo ya lo dije, para mi esto es un All-in del PSG. Si hacen temporadón, podrán renovarle. Si no, harán el ridiculo (Otra vez) y encima se irá gratis.
> 
> ...



Sison ha dicho algo que tiene mucho sentido, y es que el peseyé contaba con automáticamente traerse a Haaland con la panoja de Bapé y se ha encontrado con que Floper también lo tiene atado y han montado en cólera y por eso están torpedeando la negociación, y es que pasar del noruego al tal Richarlison es caer varios pisos de golpe. También seguramente hay mucho de escenificación, y de estar contando el estado de la negociación con un desfase de varias horas o días, y filtrando desinformación deliberadamente a los voceros. En la sala de negociaciones las cosas deben ser bastante más serias, y Floper y el jeque tienen otros negocios aparte que no pueden quedar comprometidos por rabietas de hooligan.

Seguimos confiantes.


----------



## arriondas (30 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Pero que van a ofrecer? Si es que yo creo que ni han estado, y todo es humo de la prensa madridista que necesita alzar a Flo.
> 
> Este chaval va a firmar el contrato de su vida con el PSG, y si eso no ocurre aquí se piensan que solo será gratis en junio para el Real Madrid, y no, lo será para cualquiera, y de entre esos cualquiera hay unos cuantos clubes top con un proyecto deportivo guapo, cosa que no tiene el Real Madrid, pues tiene la peor plantilla que ese equipo ha tenido lo menos en 25 años.



Es que siendo sinceros, ni el Madrid ni el Barça tienen un proyecto deportivo curioso a corto plazo. En el caso del Madrid, es algo que juega en su contra a la hora de fichar a Mbappe. Muchos están dando por sentado que va a ir al Madrid sí o sí, pero eso no está tan claro. Cierto que de momento su intención es irse, pero a dónde... La Premier es hoy por hoy una liga con más caché que la española, 



Teofrasto dijo:


> La realidad es que el jeque nunca se avino a negociar, ninguna de las ofertas del Madrid ha tenido contestación . Florentino debe retirarse y no seguir permitiendo que el psg se ria más.



Para mí que el jeque ha estado vacilando al tito Floren. Por lo visto, no tenía intención alguna de venderlo y han jugado un poco, a ver cuánto estaban dispuestos a ofrecer por Mbappe. Sin descartar que los dos presidentes hayan ido de farol.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> A mi que nos podamos gastar 200 millones de €uros para fichar, pues que queréis que os diga.
> 
> Yo gosto.
> 
> ...




Nosotros vendimos por 40 millones al que va ser el mejor lateral de los próximos años. Y lo hicimos para conseguir dinero para el negro


----------



## Roedr (30 Ago 2021)

spam dijo:


> Sison ha dicho algo que tiene mucho sentido, y es que el peseyé contaba con automáticamente traerse a Haaland con la panoja de Bapé y se ha encontrado con que Floper también lo tiene atado y han montado en cólera y por eso están torpedeando la negociación, y es que pasar del noruego al tal Richarlison es caer varios pisos de golpe. También seguramente hay mucho de escenificación, y de estar contando el estado de la negociación con un desfase de varias horas o días, y filtrando desinformación deliberadamente a los voceros. En la sala de negociaciones las cosas deben ser bastante más serias, y Floper y el jeque tienen otros negocios aparte que no pueden quedar comprometidos por rabietas de hooligan.
> 
> Seguimos confiantes.



Sison no tiene en su twitter la fecha de presentación de Bappe hace meses?. En fin...


----------



## Manero (30 Ago 2021)

spam dijo:


> Aunque vayan a acabar vendiendo, lo que está claro es que negociar con esta gente es como cagar un melón. Hay que apuntarse su matrícula y arrieros somos para la próxima.



Pero de que negociación habláis si no ha habido ninguna negociación, para que eso pase deben estar 2 en la mesa negociando y aquí el jeque ni ha aparecido. Todo ha sido un teatrillo de Florentino para hacer creer a Mbappé que el Madrid va en serio por él para que así no renueve y convencerlo para ir al Madrid en 2022, y con la ayuda de sus lacayos chiringuiteros ha montado todo este circo. 

Florentino sabía que el PSG no iba a vender porque ni necesita dinero ni tiene ningún fair play financiero que cumplir. El jeque quiere la Champions y para eso necesita a Mbappé no el dinero de Florentino. Y si este año convencen a Mbappé para renovar bien, y si no lo convencen pues se marchará y el jeque sacará el talonario e irá a por Haaland o el que se le ponga por delante para sustituirlo.


----------



## Roedr (30 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Nosotros vendimos por 40 millones al que va ser el mejor lateral de los próximos años. Y lo hicimos para conseguir dinero para el negro



Bueno... yo no creo que Aschraf en una mierda club como el PSG llegue a ser el mejor lateral del mundo. A lo mejor nuestro MiguelG llega más lejos.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (30 Ago 2021)

Me parece lo mejor. Soltar 180 por Kilyan era una locura. El equipo esta lo bastante descompensado y falto de refuerzos como para pensar que solo con él ya se iba a optar a todo.

Primero bloque, luego ya las estrellas si se puede.


----------



## Teofrasto (30 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Nosotros vendimos por 40 millones al que va ser el mejor lateral de los próximos años. Y lo hicimos para conseguir dinero para el negro



Yo creo que el lateral con más proyección se llama Miguel Gutiérrez


----------



## euromelon (30 Ago 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Es que siendo sinceros, ni el Madrid ni el Barça tienen un proyecto deportivo curioso a corto plazo. En el caso del Madrid, es algo que juega en su contra a la hora de fichar a Mbappe. Muchos están dando por sentado que va a ir al Madrid sí o sí, pero eso no está tan claro. Cierto que de momento su intención es irse, pero a dónde... La Premier es hoy por hoy una liga con más caché que la española,
> 
> 
> Para mí que el jeque ha estado vacilando al tito Floren. Por lo visto, no tenía intención alguna de venderlo y han jugado un poco, a ver cuánto estaban dispuestos a ofrecer por Mbappe. Sin descartar que los dos presidentes hayan ido de farol.



El jeque manda 0 . Se negócia con el emir


----------



## JimTonic (30 Ago 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Es que siendo sinceros, ni el Madrid ni el Barça tienen un proyecto deportivo curioso a corto plazo. En el caso del Madrid, es algo que juega en su contra a la hora de fichar a Mbappe. Muchos están dando por sentado que va a ir al Madrid sí o sí, pero eso no está tan claro. Cierto que de momento su intención es irse, pero a dónde... La Premier es hoy por hoy una liga con más caché que la española,
> 
> 
> Para mí que el jeque ha estado vacilando al tito Floren. Por lo visto, no tenía intención alguna de venderlo y han jugado un poco, a ver cuánto estaban dispuestos a ofrecer por Mbappe. Sin descartar que los dos presidentes hayan ido de farol.




hombre comparar al Madrid y al Barca desde siempre ha sido comparar a un Dios con un gitano, el barca estaba entre los 10 mejores del mundo pero habia mucha gente por encima suyo, e intentaban tapar esa diferencia a base de deuda


Ahora comprar al Madrid y al Barca es algo absolutamente irreal estan a un nivel muy diferentes como club de futbol y como institucion


----------



## El primo del Adric (30 Ago 2021)




----------



## Roedr (30 Ago 2021)

El primo del Adric dijo:


>



Es verdad que los medios que viven del Madrid han hinchado lo de tortuga cosa mala.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (30 Ago 2021)

Yo lo que me temo es que los del psg van a encerrar a Mbappé en una habitación tal que así:

Ver archivo adjunto 759379


----------



## Paddy McAloon (30 Ago 2021)

Mbappé troleja el Madrid: dessuadora de Barcelona amb el madridisme histèric | NacióDigital


----------



## Sanctis (30 Ago 2021)

Yo me estoy imaginando al jeque ahora mismo en su cama descojonandose:

- Jajaja... puto Real Madrid. Qué risas me he echado matando un lunes de Agosto, que suelen ser aburridos. Me han entretenido. Ale, a dormir ya.


----------



## artemis (30 Ago 2021)

Dicen que fichais a Carademinga


----------



## artemis (30 Ago 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Pero de que negociación habláis si no ha habido ninguna negociación, para que eso pase deben estar 2 en la mesa negociando y aquí el jeque ni ha aparecido. Todo ha sido un teatrillo de Florentino para hacer creer a Mbappé que el Madrid va en serio por él para que así no renueve y convencerlo para ir al Madrid en 2022, y con la ayuda de sus lacayos chiringuiteros ha montado todo este circo.
> 
> Florentino sabía que el PSG no iba a vender porque ni necesita dinero ni tiene ningún fair play financiero que cumplir. El jeque quiere la Champions y para eso necesita a Mbappé no el dinero de Florentino. Y si este año convencen a Mbappé para renovar bien, y si no lo convencen pues se marchará y el jeque sacará el talonario e irá a por Haaland o el que se le ponga por delante para sustituirlo.



Hacer caso a este tio, el sabe de lo que habla, un presidente del Barcelona hizo creer a todos que iba a refichar a Neymar, haciendose fotos en aviones y en París y sólo era un paripé para hacer creer a los tontos de sus socios que hacia algo


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (30 Ago 2021)

Al final Florentino ha pensado que qué más da un negro que otro y ha fichado a Caranigra. Cuidado pues.


----------



## Roedr (30 Ago 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Al final Florentino ha pensado que qué más da un negro que otro y ha fichado a Caranigra. Cuiado pues.



haha pues es verdad, para correr cualquiera vale.

Edito: a ver si sale mejor que el blanco Don Limpio que ahora triunfa en el Arsenal.


----------



## Shaktar (30 Ago 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Hacer caso a este tio, el sabe de lo que habla, un presidente del Barcelona hizo creer a todos que iba a refichar a Neymar, haciendose fotos en aviones y en París y sólo era un paripé para hacer creer a los tontos de sus socios que hacia algo



Lo de Mbappé ya se veía venir

El 12 de Septiembre ya juegan Neymar y Messi de titulares después de haber pasado pretemporada, no como contra el Reims que jugaron en un mal estado de forma física

Yo dudo mucho que Mbappé en vez de querer jugar con esos 2 y tener la oportunidad de ganarlo todo quiera ir en un Madrid que no pasa del unocerismo


----------



## ironpipo (30 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> haha pues es verdad, para correr cualquiera vale.
> 
> Edito: a ver si sale mejor que el blanco Don Limpio que ahora triunfa en el Arsenal.



Joder pero si se da una vuelta por sol hay cienes de mamadous en el top manta que le harían el mismo trabajo y le cobrarían menos.


----------



## Roedr (30 Ago 2021)

Shaktar dijo:


> Lo de Mbappé ya se veía venir
> 
> El 12 de Septiembre ya juegan Neymar y Messi de titulares después de haber pasado pretemporada, no como contra el Reims que jugaron en un mal estado de forma física
> 
> Yo dudo mucho que Mbappé en vez de querer jugar con esos 2 y tener la oportunidad de ganarlo todo quiera ir en un Madrid que no pasa del unocerismo



Yo creo que Tortuga renovará por el PSG, pero en todo caso, de hacerlo es exactamente a pesar de Neymar y Messi. Cuando estos empiecen a estar entonaos van a pasar de Mby como de la mierda, especialmente si llegara a cobrar más que ellos.


----------



## Roedr (30 Ago 2021)

Alguna explicación de lo de Caraminga?. Sí, ya sé que lleva años sonando, pero es que justo ahora es muy raro.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (31 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Alguna explicación de lo de Caraminga?. Sí, ya sé que lleva años sonando, pero es que justo ahora es muy raro.



...para joder al psg? que tb lo iba a firmar

not personal, strictly business


----------



## Salsa_rosa (31 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Alguna explicación de lo de Caraminga?. Sí, ya sé que lleva años sonando, pero es que justo ahora es muy raro.



Imagino que después del fiasco Kilyan no puedes cerrar el mercado sin tapar un poco las vergüenzas.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (31 Ago 2021)

Ojo que, según Season, JAS es deforme.


----------



## Sanctis (31 Ago 2021)

El Florentino es más tonto que Abundio, y obsesivo el cabron.

Como aquel verano que al tío se le puso en sus cojones que De Gea debía fichar por el Madrid y si no se acababa el mundo.

Cuando cuatro periolistos enteraos les da por decir que los James, Hazard, Sahin o Camavinga de turno son lo más de lo más y es de imperiosa necesidad su fichaje, el tío sin ni haberlos visto jugar, aunque sus posiciones estén o no cubiertas, sin investigar que estilo de jugador es dentro y fuera del campo... sin nada, el tío va y los ficha, porque en Twitter dicen que son lo más de lo más.


----------



## Roedr (31 Ago 2021)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Imagino que después del fiasco Kilyan no puedes cerrar el mercado sin tapar un poco las vergüenzas.



No digo que no tengas razón, pero es cierto que Caraminga responde a la política de fichajes de jóvenes bueno que llega siguiendo el Madrid hace mucho tiempo. Lo mosqueante es el timing, porque han tenido tiempo...


----------



## Roedr (31 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> El Florentino es más tonto que Abundio, y obsesivo el cabron.
> 
> Como aquel verano que al tío se le puso en sus cojones que De Gea debía fichar por el Madrid y si no se acababa el mundo.
> 
> Cuando cuatro periolistos enteraos les da por decir que los James, Hazard, Sahin o Camavinga de turno son lo más de lo más y es de imperiosa necesidad su fichaje, el tío sin ni haberlos visto jugar, aunque sus posiciones estén o no cubiertas, sin investigar que estilo de jugador es dentro y fuera del campo... sin nada, el tío va y los ficha, porque en Twitter dicen que son lo más de lo más.



A mí me parece; bueno, más que parece, que el tonto eres tú.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (31 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Y fin del tema, después del parón a pensar en el Celta de Vigo y a por la Liga.



Fin del tema? Mas quisieras.

El Marca y el Chiringuito van a continuar sacando "exclusivas" sobre la inminente llegada de Mbappe en junio y la fiesta que le tienen preparada en el Nou Bernabeu, hasta gastarle el nombre.


----------



## Manero (31 Ago 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Hacer caso a este tio, el sabe de lo que habla, un presidente del Barcelona hizo creer a todos que iba a refichar a Neymar, haciendose fotos en aviones y en París y sólo era un paripé para hacer creer a los tontos de sus socios que hacia algo



Esto ha sido más o menos lo mismo pero en este caso Florentino no ha cogido ningún avión sino que enviaba a sus chiringuiteros a París para ilusionar al madridismo de que el fichaje podía ser posible ahora. Y como Pedrerol y los suyos son la voz de su amo y les da igual engañar y reirse en la cara del madridismo pues han colaborado en el circo.

Aunque esto no quita que el 2022 si que pueda ir Mbappé al Madrid. Pero vamos que se equivocaría si deja un proyecto ganador como el del PSG para jugar al lado de Vinicius, Vallejo y Lucas Vázquez.


----------



## hartman (31 Ago 2021)

InfoSevillismo

@InfoSevillismo
·
12min

Arde Twitter con la opción de que el Madrid pudiera abonar mañana la clausula de Kounde. Parece mas un deseo del madridismo que una realidad pero ojo que el Madrid tiene el dinero si no ficha a Mbappe.????
no creo que le madric vaya a pagar 70 kilos.


----------



## Roedr (31 Ago 2021)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Fin del tema? Mas quisieras.
> 
> El Marca y el Chiringuito van a continuar sacando "exclusivas" sobre la inminente llegada de Mbappe en junio y la fiesta que le tienen preparada en el Nou Bernabeu, hasta gastarle el nombre.



Sin duda, menuda pesadez nos espera.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (31 Ago 2021)

PSG y Camavinga... Por qué no lo han fichado si ahora está tan barato? O es un problema de cupo de plantilla y querían esperar a 2022?


----------



## Señor Moscoso (31 Ago 2021)

Cuando tengamos a toda la seleccion francesa volverá Sidán?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Ago 2021)

Este mamadou ya no me convence tanto, huele a fichaje estratégico que tira para atrás, bueno tiene 18 años si tan bueno es por 30 no lo sueltan ni hartos de vino, a mi sí me agrado tres partidos que vi de el, pero no me atrevo a realizar un juicio por tres partidos.

En fin un nuevo mamadou en el Madrid.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Ago 2021)

La era del mamadou ha comenzado...pero tal vez no la del mamadou que todos pensábamos.


----------



## Policía Pérez (31 Ago 2021)

Ya podia poner los 170 a tocateja por Haaland, lo que pasa que hay que proteger al puto moro y con Haaland chuparia banquillazo


----------



## euromelon (31 Ago 2021)

Confirmado ya camavinga 

Tito Floren se venga del psg 

Excelente movimiento porque la morsa pasa a ser el sexto centrocampista del equipo eso sí no se va mañana


----------



## Covid Bryant (31 Ago 2021)

donde está la tortuga atontaos jajajajaj


----------



## qbit (31 Ago 2021)

Por cierto, ayer 7 minutazos, hasta que marque el Pateti, y marcó. Menos mal que sólo sumaron 1 punto y le jodieron al Villarreal la victoria sobre los "campeones de liga".


----------



## Sanctis (31 Ago 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Esto ha sido más o menos lo mismo pero en este caso Florentino no ha cogido ningún avión sino que enviaba a sus chiringuiteros a París para ilusionar al madridismo de que el fichaje podía ser posible ahora. Y como Pedrerol y los suyos son la voz de su amo y les da igual engañar y reirse en la cara del madridismo pues han colaborado en el circo.
> 
> Aunque esto no quita que el 2022 si que pueda ir Mbappé al Madrid. Pero vamos que se equivocaría si deja un proyecto ganador como el del PSG para jugar al lado de Vinicius, Vallejo y Lucas Vázquez.



Yo si fuera él me iría al City. 

Es el caballo más ganador, y de hecho la pieza que le falta a Pep es esa, un killer goleador. 

A nivel deportivo me parece superior y más compensado que el PSG, en donde los Ramos y Messis tienen la desventaja de que están ya agotados, mientras que el proyecto del City es juventud, talento y equilibrio. 

Ahora, el proyecto del PSG sin estar tan bien pincelado es un señor proyecto también con la ventaja de que está en la ciudad que le vio nacer, su país, familia, etc, que eso suma puntos. 

No lo imagino en el Bayern, ni veo al Bayern interesado en él. Fuera de eso, el proyecto del United aunque en los últimos meses parezca lo contrario es un proyecto condenado al fracaso. Los veo un equipo perdedor. El Chelsea me parece que lo del año pasado fue un reflejo engañoso tanto por el principio (no son tan malos) como por el final (no son tan buenos). Me parecen el segundo mejor equipo de Inglaterra, pero por debajo del City, y sobre todo con un proyecto el del City más atractivo a todos los niveles.

En uno de los clubes citados acabará, nunca en el Madrid. Tonto no es.


----------



## euromelon (31 Ago 2021)

O se va cebollas o la morsa 

Recemos hermanos


----------



## qbit (31 Ago 2021)

Yo es que no pierdo el tiempo pensando en fichajes sino sólo en realidades. Me olvido hasta que empieza la competición. No les deis atención a los juntaletras que son gentuza y viven de esto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Ago 2021)

Dejaron en el banquillo al seboso de hazard para darle boleto y nos lo comemos un año más, intuyo que lo de dejarle en el banquillo fue por la más que probable posibilidad de lesionarse mirando el balón y jodernos una temporada más.


----------



## Shaktar (31 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo creo que Tortuga renovará por el PSG, pero en todo caso, de hacerlo es exactamente a pesar de Neymar y Messi. Cuando estos empiecen a estar entonaos van a pasar de Mby como de la mierda, especialmente si llegara a cobrar más que ellos.



Con el pasar de las fechas, Neymar y Messi se irán enchufando y le quitarán los reflectores por un momento a Mbappé

Pero igual creo que se quedará


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Ago 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Yo si fuera él me iría al City.
> 
> Es el caballo más ganador, y de hecho la pieza que le falta a Pep es esa, un killer goleador.
> 
> ...




El City es una mierda de equipo igual que el Chelsea, los dos grandes de Inglaterra siempre serán el Manchester y el Liverpool, el City una final después de haber sido el quipo que más a gastado en fichajes del mundo, el Chelsea dos champions después de 15 años gastando sin parar, luego tenemos al PSG en la liga de mierda esa, el partido del otro día de Telecinco parecía un casados VS solteros no me jodas, que montón de mierda de liga, aún así el PSG tiene los fichajes más caros de la historia y las fichas más altas del fútbol actual, todo para no ganar ni la roñosa liga de su país.

Dejaos de hacer pajas, los grandes equipos de Europa son, ya sea por títulos o historia:

AJAX.
Manchester.
Liverpool.
Madrid.
Barcelona.
Juventus.
Milan.
Bayern.
Inter.
Borussia.
PSV.
Beneficia.

Que City, PSG ni hostias, que no tienen historia ni han empatado con nadie.


----------



## Gorrión (31 Ago 2021)

¿Negrovinga?

Que le cambien el nombre al equipo por Real Negril.

Puta mierda.


----------



## euromelon (31 Ago 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿Negrovinga?
> 
> Que le cambien el nombre al equipo por Real Negril.
> 
> Puta mierda.



Peor sería real vegasnos


----------



## Gorrión (31 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Peor sería real vegasnos



Tu espera que mañana se paga la clausula de Kounde y apañaos.

Será por morenos!


----------



## Glokta (31 Ago 2021)

Pues el peseye se ha ido calentito de esta historia. Se quedan sin Camavinga y Haaland. Mbappe birlado como libre la temporada próxima. Se creían que Floren es Bartomeu

Eso si, es una decepción que probablemente no venga la tortuga esta temporada


----------



## Bifaz23 (31 Ago 2021)

Me levanto con la noticia de que hemos fichado un negro para el medio del campo.

Mirad, todo lo que sea no volver a ver a Isco en el verde me parece buena noticia. Así que: ¡bienvenido Nigrovinga!

Pd: veo que es un futbolista por el que el PSG iba detrás. Más buenas noticias, joder. ¿Que el moro intenta reírse de ti? Pues tú te llevas a uno que estaba en su agenda.


----------



## Cuqui (31 Ago 2021)

Glokta dijo:


> Pues el peseye se ha ido calentito de esta historia. Se quedan sin Camavinga y Haaland. Mbappe birlado como libre la temporada próxima. Se creían que Floren es Bartomeu
> 
> Eso si, es una decepción que probablemente no venga la tortuga esta temporada



Espera a ver, que los panfletos hacen lo mismo todos los veranos. Hasta no ver a Camavinga (fichajazo) de blanco no me creo nada. Que Haaland este firmado lo dudo aun mas, y que mbappe no renueve este año esta por ver. 
Ojala tengas razon pero podria suceder todo lo contrario.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

Pues parece que el madrid se ha olvidado definitivamente de tortuga.

Camavinga dicen que inminente. Es una posición que el madrid debe renovar.

Ojalá fichen tb a olmo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Me levanto con la noticia de que hemos fichado un negro para el medio del campo.
> 
> Mirad, todo lo que sea no volver a ver a Isco en el verde me parece buena noticia. Así que: ¡bienvenido Nigrovinga!
> 
> Pd: veo que es un futbolista por el que el PSG iba detrás. Más buenas noticias, joder. ¿Que el moro intenta reírse de ti? Pues tú te llevas a uno que estaba en su agenda.




Dicen que el chico es muy bueno. Creo que será un gran fichaje


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

Y si no es posible olmo yo iría a por kounde


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

Camavinga finaliza contrato el año que viene. Por eso es tan barato.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

Y nos hace falta otro fichaje. Olmo o kounde.

Y si pueden venir los dos mejor.

Y nos olvidamos de una puta vez de negrope


----------



## Covid Bryant (31 Ago 2021)

Fueron a por la tortuga y trajeron un mandingo


----------



## spam (31 Ago 2021)

Bueno, pues último día de la summeriana, de F5, de emociones y sorpresas, a ver qué cae... Here we go!


----------



## artemis (31 Ago 2021)

Como es eso de ir a Francia con todo el despliegue periodístico y terminar trayéndose al Mbapee de Hacendado??? Floren... va, que tu puedes hacerlo mejor... que has conseguido hasta convencer a Laporta que se deshiciera de su mejor jugador debilitando al farsa...


----------



## Edu.R (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Camavinga finaliza contrato el año que viene. Por eso es tan barato.



Si, ya se ha visto con BAPÉ. Bien barato.

En el centro del campo si que viene bien un jugador así. Me parece un acierto o al menos no es un error. 30 millones es poco, y puede aportar mucho.


----------



## The number of de beast (31 Ago 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Esto ha sido más o menos lo mismo pero en este caso Florentino no ha cogido ningún avión sino que enviaba a sus chiringuiteros a París para ilusionar al madridismo de que el fichaje podía ser posible ahora. Y como Pedrerol y los suyos son la voz de su amo y les da igual engañar y reirse en la cara del madridismo pues han colaborado en el circo.
> 
> Aunque esto no quita que el 2022 si que pueda ir Mbappé al Madrid. Pero vamos que se equivocaría si deja un proyecto ganador como el del PSG para jugar al lado de Vinicius, Vallejo y Lucas Vázquez.



Según esa teoría todos los que ficharon por el FCB en los años 2003/2004 -un tal Ronaldinho entre otros- se equivocaron fichando por un club perdedor que no ganaba nada teniendo opciones mejores, ¿no?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

y en cuanto a negrapé...

yo no tengo claro que vaya a venir el año que viene gratis. Me huele mal todo el asunto...

por eso digo que habría que gastar esos 200 millones en fichajes este año. Koundé y olmo.


----------



## euromelon (31 Ago 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Espera a ver, que los panfletos hacen lo mismo todos los veranos. Hasta no ver a Camavinga (fichajazo) de blanco no me creo nada. Que Haaland este firmado lo dudo aun mas, y que mbappe no renueve este año esta por ver.
> Ojala tengas razon pero podria suceder todo lo contrario.



Lo ha dicho Fabrizio romano cuando dice here we go este verano al menos 100xc


----------



## Cuqui (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> y en cuanto a negrapé...
> 
> yo no tengo claro que vaya a venir el año que viene gratis. Me huele mal todo el asunto...
> 
> por eso digo que habría que gastar esos 200 millones en fichajes este año. Koundé y olmo.



Olmo no jugaria y por Kounde piden 80M, que es mas de lo que se supone que cuesta la rescision de Haaland en 2022.


----------



## filets (31 Ago 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Fueron a por la tortuga y trajeron un mandingo



entre mamadoús anda el juego


----------



## Cuqui (31 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Lo ha dicho Fabrizio romano cuando dice here we go este verano al menos 100xc



Link? 

Estais a favor de pagar 200M por mbappe?


----------



## Talabera (31 Ago 2021)

Hoy se cierra
hay esperanza
camavinga 19 años y pinta de crack, buen fichaje


----------



## artemis (31 Ago 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Hoy se cierra
> hay esperanza
> camavinga 19 años y pinta de crack, buen fichaje



Si si, como etarramendi, canales o Pedro León... Fichar a uno que se llama comemingas es un plan sin fisuras


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Olmo no jugaria y por Kounde piden 80M, que es mas de lo que se supone que cuesta la rescision de Haaland en 2022.




1) lo de la claúsula de haland de 80 millones el año que viene es MENTIRA

2) aunque nos joda, kross y modric están llegando al final de su carrera deportiva

3) 80 millones por un central titular de la seleccion francesa de 22 años es BARATO


----------



## euromelon (31 Ago 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Link?
> 
> Estais a favor de pagar 200M por mbappe?






Yo lo que ando es investigando si el camavinga este es musulmierda


----------



## Cuqui (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> 1) lo de la claúsula de haland de 80 millones el año que viene es MENTIRA
> 
> 2) aunque nos joda kross y modric están llegando al final de su carrera deportiva
> 
> 3) 80 millones por un central titular de la seleccion francesa de 22 años es BARATO



1) Fuente?

2) Se supone que van a por Goretzca para 2022 y que acaban de fichar al nigger. Modric esta apunto de jubilarse pero Kross no.

3) El central titular de la seleccion francesa no llego muy lejos en la euro. 
No se pueden pagar 80M por un jugador que no va a traer ingresos por patrocinios al club. Tienes que tener en cuenta, ademas, la situacion actual.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> 1) Fuente?
> 
> 2) Se supone que van a por Goretzca para 2022 y que acaban de fichar al nigger. Modric esta apunto de jubilarse pero Kross no.
> 
> ...




1. Y tú fuente?

2. Gorezka ha renovado con el bayern

3. Lejos llegó chielini y es un jugador que no quiere nadie actualmente


----------



## fachacine (31 Ago 2021)

Ciertamente el PSG se lo juega todo a una carta, si no gana la Champions y se les va Mbappe en junio el ridículo de Al Khelaifi y Leonardo es mayúsculo, en mi empresa se iban a la puta calle, no sé lo que haría el emir, pero bastantes cientos de millones lleva inyectando en ese equipo como para que empiecen ya a rodar cabezas.

Por otro lado, si la tortuga no viene ahora es para que nadie vuelva nunca más a comprar o hacer click en el Marca o el As o ver el Chiricirco.


----------



## JimTonic (31 Ago 2021)

en la presentacion pone al camavinga con un caparazon de tortuga en la espalda y dos espadas y todos tan contentos


----------



## fachacine (31 Ago 2021)

Maldini hablando de Camavinga en el minuto 4:57


----------



## Cuqui (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> 1. Y tú fuente?
> 
> 2. Gorezka ha renovado con el bayern
> 
> 3. Lejos llegó chielini y es un jugador que no quiere nadie actualmente



1. No es necesario ponerlas cuando hasta tu tienes conocimiento de ello.

2. La renovacion de Goretzca no es oficial a dia de hoy.

3. No has entendido lo que has leido.


----------



## Talabera (31 Ago 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Si si, como etarramendi, canales o Pedro León... Fichar a uno que se llama comemingas es un plan sin fisuras



HABLÓ EL ORÁCULO 
*visiten el hilo del Nadal powered by gordinflón


----------



## Talabera (31 Ago 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> en la presentacion pone al camavinga con un caparazon de tortuga en la espalda y dos espadas y todos tan contentos



Es más negro que el bappe toavia


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> 1. No es necesario ponerlas cuando hasta tu tienes conocimiento de ello.
> 
> 2. La renovacion de Goretzca no es oficial a dia de hoy.
> 
> 3. No has entendido lo que has leido.




Vamos, que la cláusula esa de 80 es un bluff. Ya lo sabía.


----------



## Andr3ws (31 Ago 2021)

Pues hoy la cosa viene caliente. 
Lo de Camavinga ya parece hecho, y me imagino que el Madrid fichará algo más de lo que tiene en el carrito de la compra. 
El asunto Mbappé no deja de ser una cuestion que afecta a los proximos 10 años de la entidad. Los 200 M que se puedan emplear en ello volverán con creces. 
Imagino que como se desarrolle este año la Champions para el PSG será uno de los detonantes del futuro de la tortuga. 
El Madrid tiene que centrarse en disputar la Liga y ver hasta donde llega en CL, porque este año con lo que hay no es favorito ni mucho menos, pero el año pasado tampoco lo era y se plantaron en Semis.


----------



## Talabera (31 Ago 2021)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Pues hoy la cosa viene caliente.
> Lo de Camavinga ya parece hecho, y me imagino que el Madrid fichará algo más de lo que tiene en el carrito de la compra.
> El asunto Mbappé no deja de ser una cuestion que afecta a los proximos 10 años de la entidad. Los 200 M que se puedan emplear en ello volverán con creces.
> Imagino que como se desarrolle este año la Champions para el PSG será uno de los detonantes del futuro de la tortuga.
> El Madrid tiene que centrarse en disputar la Liga y ver hasta donde llega en CL, porque este año con lo que hay no es favorito ni mucho menos, pero el año pasado tampoco lo era y se plantaron en Semis.



Yo diría que esta plantilla es mejor que la del año pasado


----------



## Phoenician (31 Ago 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Puede ser que el psg por patrocinios o vete tú a saber que, tenga acordado algo jugando mbppe, neymar y Messi juntos y tal vez todo se resuelva después del encuentro, pero me da que no van a ficharle.
> 
> Si no lo venden es porque saben que renueva en caso de quedarse, por eso las prisas del Madrid también, no hay más.



Es fácil: el PSG tiene que pagar 35 kilos al Mónaco si Mbappe renueva o si lo venden... Pueden hacer la jugada de Messi de dejar que expire su contrato y luego hacerle un contrato nuevo y los 35 kilos van a Mbappe en lugar de al Mónaco.


----------



## hijodepantera (31 Ago 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Yo diría que esta plantilla es mejor que la del año pasado



Con Camavinga y si de verdad hace lo que parece puede hacer si es mejor plantilla.
O en todo caso mas homologable al futbol actual de mucha potencia física.
Un Camavinga-Case y de interiores Kroos y Valverde seria un mediocampo brutal contando que las bandas (sobre todo izquierda)están muy bien cubiertas.


----------



## euromelon (31 Ago 2021)

Por lo que veo después de la 19/20 camavinga dejo de jugar principalmente como casemiro


----------



## loquehayqueoir (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> y en cuanto a negrapé...
> 
> yo no tengo claro que vaya a venir el año que viene gratis. Me huele mal todo el asunto...
> 
> por eso digo que habría que gastar esos 200 millones en fichajes este año. Koundé y olmo.



Koundé de acuerdo (de acuerdo al menos con que nos falta un central), pero Olmo sería el mediapunta/segundo delantero número chorrocientos cuarenta y cinco de la plantilla.

La flojera del equipo ahora mismo es el centro de la defensa. La segunda prioridad es ir buscando sustituto a Benzema y Modric, que son los más mayores de la plantilla. Todo lo demás es gasto innecesario.


----------



## Woden (31 Ago 2021)

A mí que fichen a Caraminga ya me va bien, otro tío en el centrolcampo supone menos minutos para el mierda zampabollos de Isco y el mermado de Ceballos.


----------



## arriondas (31 Ago 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> hombre comparar al Madrid y al Barca desde siempre ha sido comparar a un Dios con un gitano, el barca estaba entre los 10 mejores del mundo pero habia mucha gente por encima suyo, e intentaban tapar esa diferencia a base de deuda
> 
> 
> Ahora comprar al Madrid y al Barca es algo absolutamente irreal estan a un nivel muy diferentes como club de futbol y como institucion



Ahora el Madrid tampoco es el número uno. El vacile de los ex-camelleros y ex-halconeros a Floren es una prueba de ello.


----------



## euromelon (31 Ago 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Ahora el Madrid tampoco es el número uno. El vacile de los ex-camelleros y ex-halconeros a Floren es una prueba de ello.



Quién ha vacilado a quien? Les hemos arrebatado a un jugador que querían mientras ellos se quedan nuestras sobras


----------



## fieraverde (31 Ago 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Por cierto, ayer 7 minutazos, hasta que marque el Pateti, y marcó. Menos mal que sólo sumaron 1 punto y le jodieron al Villarreal la victoria sobre los "campeones de liga".




"Campeones de liga" ... y que no se te olvide


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Koundé de acuerdo (de acuerdo al menos con que nos falta un central), pero Olmo sería el mediapunta/segundo delantero número chorrocientos cuarenta y cinco de la plantilla.
> 
> La flojera del equipo ahora mismo es el centro de la defensa. La segunda prioridad es ir buscando sustituto a Benzema y Modric, que son los más mayores de la plantilla. Todo lo demás es gasto innecesario.




Olmo puede jugar perfectamente de interior. De hecho, en la selección juega en esa posición.

Buen sustituto de modric


----------



## arriondas (31 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Quién ha vacilado a quien? Les hemos arrebatado a un jugador que querían mientras ellos se quedan nuestras sobras



No sé yo... Camavinga está sobrevalorado, como tantos otros morenos en el fútbol. Vendéis a Odegaard para acabar trayendo a un jugador del mismo perfil que Casemiro o Valverde, un puesto que creo yo que ya está bien cubierto. Lo lógico habría sido tener un recambio para Modric, que ya tiene una edad y que ha sido ESENCIAL para el Madrid todos estos años.


----------



## euromelon (31 Ago 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> No sé yo... Camavinga está sobrevalorado, como tantos otros morenos en el fútbol. Vendéis a Odegaard para acabar trayendo a un jugador del mismo perfil que Casemiro o Valverde, un puesto que creo yo que ya está bien cubierto. Lo lógico habría sido tener un recambio para Modric, que ya tiene una edad y que ha sido ESENCIAL para el Madrid todos estos años.



Valverde puede jugar de Casemiro pero como emergencia solo. Camavinga puede jugar como Casemiro perfectamente .


Lo de odegaard es un error histórico 

Lo bueno ahora es que tenemos a Casemiro Kross Modric Valverde y camavinga por delante de Isco para el centro del campo. 

Hay 50xc de que se vaya Isco Ho y


----------



## artemis (31 Ago 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Maldini hablando de Camavinga en el minuto 4:57



Muy fiable Maldini...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 Ago 2021)

Si Camavinga viene para definitivamente echar a Isco, bienvenido. Si viene para echar a Valverde, me parece mal.
En cualquier caso me hubiera gustado ver a Arribas un poco antes.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Si Camavinga viene para definitivamente echar a Isco, bienvenido. Si viene para echar a Valverde, me parece mal.
> En cualquier caso me hubiera gustado ver a Arribas un poco antes.




Arribas es otro paquete de la cantera madridista.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Olmo puede jugar perfectamente de interior. De hecho, en la selección juega en esa posición.
> 
> Buen sustituto de modric



Olmo en la selección jugaba con los 3 de arriba (de hecho contra Italia creo que jugó de falso 9). A lo mejor dentro de 5 años juega de interior y reemplaza a Modric, pero vamos, que eso es un proyecto a largo plazo. Fichar a Olmo para quitarle más partidos a Vinicius o Rodrygo es una tontería. Otra cosa es que vendan a Hazard o a Bale hoy, pero no caerá esa breva.

Para sustituir a Modric acabamos de fichar a Camavinga. O eso parece.


----------



## euromelon (31 Ago 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Si Camavinga viene para definitivamente echar a Isco, bienvenido. Si viene para echar a Valverde, me parece mal.
> En cualquier caso me hubiera gustado ver a Arribas un poco antes.



A Arribas ? Imagino es troleo


----------



## Woden (31 Ago 2021)

Yo no sé en profundidad cómo está la cantera del Madrid, pero me parece que lo único salvable es Miguel Gutiérrez, que de hecho ya esta jugando en el primer equipo.
Arribas, Chust, el lucas chinegro y demás me parecen bosta de la buena pero vaya ustec a saber.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Ago 2021)

Que raro todo esto del mamadou, me cuesta mucho pensar que el psg no acepta 180 millones solo porque cree que le va a poder convencer para renovar, o porque el jeque le importa una mierda el dinero, será jeque pero no gilipollas digo yo, os imagináis que rechaza 180 kilos y luego mbappe no renueva, yo no, así que me imagino que saben que si mamadou se queda acaba renovando sí o sí, por eso las prisas del Madrid de ficharle y pagar ese pastón.


----------



## Woden (31 Ago 2021)

Que les den al jeque y al moronegro Bapé, el fichaje ha de ser Haaland, pero no será fácil por culpa de su puto agente pizzero.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (31 Ago 2021)

Hay gente que se queja de Alaba porque es muy enano para ser central. Koundé mide un par de cm menos.

Y una cosa es tener a un central bajo, que lo han tenido muchos equipos y no ha pasado nada, y otra tener 2 enanos de titulares.

Esperemos que, por muy bueno que sea, no venga.


----------



## The number of de beast (31 Ago 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Link?
> 
> Estais a favor de pagar 200M por mbappe?



Yo no, y me alegro de que se haya truncado el traspaso. Hay que ir a por él en enero. Entre otras cosas me parecía un error garrafal que el Madrid metiera 180 kilos en las cuentas de este equipo moromierda catarí, cuando ellos se han llevado este año a varios como agentes libres y sin pagar un solo euro por ellos a sus equipos de procedencia. 

Y como quiera que la relación Madrid UEFA no pasa por su mejor momento y el Barsa es mejor que esté calladito con su mega deuda oculta durante años, que sean otros clubs de Europa los que vaya a la UEFA a preguntar qué coño es eso del FPF, o si solo lo tienen que cumplir unos equipos y otros no, porque las cuentas del PSG sin los 180 kilos del morenito no cuadran de ninguna manera.


----------



## Manero (31 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Según esa teoría todos los que ficharon por el FCB en los años 2003/2004 -un tal Ronaldinho entre otros- se equivocaron fichando por un club perdedor que no ganaba nada teniendo opciones mejores, ¿no?



No son casos comparables. El Ronaldinho del 2003 era un jugador prometedor pero que su progresión se había estancado en un PSG que por aquel entonces pintaba poco en Europa, y para relanzar su carrera eligió a un grande como el Barça pero que no había ganado ningún título los últimos años y la moneda salió cara para todos. Además no estaban todos los grandes de Europa tras él como si pasa con Mbappé, a Ronaldinho le fué a buscar Laporta pero no los demás así que tampoco tuvo mucho donde elegir.

Pero Mbappé no necesita relanzar su carrera y ya está en un equipo ganador y favorito a ganar la Champions esta temporada, por eso que sentido tiene dejar todo eso para ir a un Madrid en horas bajas y que encima te va a pagar menos dinero que el PSG. Pero vamos que si era del Madrid desde shiequitito y tanta ilusión le hace vestir de blanco pues que se vaya allí.


----------



## Woden (31 Ago 2021)

Vale que la Liga no es lo que era, pero la liga francesa es aun peor, así que entiendo que el marrónido quiera salir de allí. Y además no se iría a un equipo de mierda, sino al Real Madrid, que en horas bajas o no, con él (y un par de retoques) podría aspirar a todo. Distinto sería quererse ir al Barça que está en la mierda tanto deportiva como económica.


----------



## Mecanosfera (31 Ago 2021)

E ir por Harry Kane?


----------



## Talabera (31 Ago 2021)

Manero dijo:


> No son casos comparables. El Ronaldinho del 2003 era un jugador prometedor pero que su progresión se había estancado en un PSG que por aquel entonces pintaba poco en Europa, y para relanzar su carrera eligió a un grande como el Barça pero que no había ganado ningún título los últimos años y la moneda salió cara para todos. Además no estaban todos los grandes de Europa tras él como si pasa con Mbappé, a Ronaldinho le fué a buscar Laporta pero no los demás así que tampoco tuvo mucho donde elegir.
> 
> Pero Mbappé no necesita relanzar su carrera y ya está en un equipo ganador y favorito a ganar la Champions esta temporada, por eso que sentido tiene dejar todo eso para ir a un Madrid en horas bajas y que encima te va a pagar menos dinero que el PSG. Pero vamos que si era del Madrid desde shiequitito y tanta ilusión le hace vestir de blanco pues que se vaya allí.



La historia no se compra
mbappe estará a la sombra de Messi y neymar


----------



## Woden (31 Ago 2021)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> E ir por Harry Kane?



No creo que el judío esté por la labor de vender a fecha de hoy, precisamente.


----------



## euromelon (31 Ago 2021)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> E ir por Harry Kane?



180 millones


----------



## Talabera (31 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> 180 millones



Me das a mi un par de millones y meto los goles a pares 
dejo la pringue y los dulces y me pongo fino filipino eeeh?


----------



## The number of de beast (31 Ago 2021)

Manero dijo:


> No son casos comparables. El Ronaldinho del 2003 era un jugador prometedor pero que su progresión se había estancado en un PSG que por aquel entonces pintaba poco en Europa, y para relanzar su carrera eligió a un grande como el Barça pero que no había ganado ningún título los últimos años y la moneda salió cara para todos. Además no estaban todos los grandes de Europa tras él como si pasa con Mbappé, a Ronaldinho le fué a buscar Laporta pero no los demás así que tampoco tuvo mucho donde elegir.
> 
> Pero Mbappé no necesita relanzar su carrera y ya está en un equipo ganador y favorito a ganar la Champions esta temporada, por eso que sentido tiene dejar todo eso para ir a un Madrid en horas bajas y que encima te va a pagar menos dinero que el PSG. Pero vamos que si era del Madrid desde shiequitito y tanta ilusión le hace vestir de blanco pues que se vaya allí.



Aquí la que está estancada es la carrera de Mbape en un club de mierda dónde tiene que soportar incluso que los focos y las cámaras se vayan como el domingo pasado hacia el payaso teatrero de Neymar y el prejubilado Messi, -que por supuesto cobran mucho más- cuando el que mete los dos goles y resuelve el partido es él.


----------



## euromelon (31 Ago 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Me das a mi un par de millones y meto los goles a pares
> dejo la pringue y los dulces y me pongo fino filipino eeeh?



De libras


----------



## Talabera (31 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Aquí la que está estancada es la carrera de Mbape en un club de mierda dónde tiene que soportar incluso que los focos y las cámaras se vayan como el domingo pasado hacia el payaso teatrero de Neymar y el prejubilado Messi, -que por supuesto cobran mucho más- cuando el que mete los dos goles y resuelve el partido es él.



Totalmente
no falta ni una coma
y eso es lo que piensa el


----------



## Talabera (31 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> De libras



Me gustaría à mi ver por un agujerillo negociar a tu amigo de los spurs con el moro del PSG 
tiene que ser un espectáculo digno de admirar


----------



## JimTonic (31 Ago 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Vale que la Liga no es lo que era, pero la liga francesa es aun peor, así que entiendo que el marrónido quiera salir de allí. Y además no se iría a un equipo de mierda, sino al Real Madrid, que en horas bajas o no, con él (y un par de retoques) podría aspirar a todo. Distinto sería quererse ir al Barça que está en la mierda tanto deportiva como económica.



ahora la liga francesa esta por debajo de la portuguesa, que tiene equipos en primera con estadio de 5000 personas (rio alves)


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Arribas es otro paquete de la cantera madridista.



Si no vale perfecto. Reconozco no haberlo visto


----------



## Alvarado (31 Ago 2021)

Leo bastante pesimismo en este hilo y no entiendo por qué. Se viene Camavinga, que es mucho más NEGRO que Mbappé y por tanto, como os puede confirmar cualquiera que entienda algo de fútbol, mucho mejor jugador. 

De hecho, claramente Florentino está usando un método científico en su política de fichajes: solo vienen jugadores capaces de absorber un 99,96% de la luz, incluida la ultravioleta y la ultrarroja.


----------



## Talabera (31 Ago 2021)

Alvarado dijo:


> Leo bastante pesimismo en este hilo y no entiendo por qué. Se viene Camavinga, que es mucho más NEGRO que Mbappé y por tanto, como os puede confirmar cualquiera que entienda algo de fútbol, mucho mejor jugador.
> 
> De hecho, claramente Florentino está usando un método científico en su política de fichajes: solo vienen jugadores capaces de absorber un 99,96% de la luz, incluida la ultravioleta y la ultrarroja.



Es para que se note más el blanco
imaginate antes de los partidos de noche con la luz apagada paece que la equipacion anda sola


----------



## Manero (31 Ago 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> La historia no se compra
> mbappe estará a la sombra de Messi y neymar





The number of de beast dijo:


> Aquí la que está estancada es la carrera de Mbape en un club de mierda dónde tiene que soportar incluso que los focos y las cámaras se vayan como el domingo pasado hacia el payaso teatrero de Neymar y el prejubilado Messi, -que por supuesto cobran mucho más- cuando el que mete los dos goles y resuelve el partido es él.



Mbappé lleva compartiendo vestuario con Neymar varios años y no está a su sombra ni en el campo ni a nivel mediático. Y que el foco esté ahora sobre Messi es normal por ser la novedad, pero si Mbappé sigue jugando al nivel del domingo el líder del equipo es él. Además Messi siempre se ha caracterizado por hacer mejores a sus compañeros de delantera hinchandose a darles asistencias, así pues si Mbappé y Messi se entienden bien el francés puede ser el próximo bota y balón de oro, además de ganar la Champions por supuesto. Y Messi estará solo 2 años en París, tras eso se irá a USA y se quedará Mbappé como líder indiscutible del club, porque Neymar nunca será el líder por su poca profesionalidad.

Y que Mbappé cobra mucho menos que ellos es porque quiere, si acepta la propuesta de renovación pasa a cobrar a la altura de Neymar y solo por debajo de Messi.


----------



## Talabera (31 Ago 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Mbappé lleva compartiendo vestuario con Neymar varios años y no está a su sombra ni en el campo ni a nivel mediático. Y que el foco esté ahora sobre Messi es normal por ser la novedad, pero si Mbappé sigue jugando al nivel del domingo el líder del equipo es él. Además Messi siempre se ha caracterizado por hacer mejores a sus compañeros de delantera hinchandose a darles asistencias, así pues si Mbappé y Messi se entienden bien el francés puede ser el próximo bota y balón de oro, además de ganar la Champions por supuesto. Y Messi estará solo 2 años en París, tras eso se irá a USA y se quedará Mbappé como líder indiscutible del club, porque Neymar nunca será el líder por su poca profesionalidad.
> 
> Y que Mbappé cobra mucho menos que ellos es porque quiere, si acepta la propuesta de renovación pasa a cobrar a la altura de Neymar y solo por debajo de Messi.



Y quien quiere estar una liga de mierda?
solo mercenarios como el sucnormal del neymar y messi 
los demás en un par de años están locos por irse de alli
paris para vivir es una puta mierda que le pregunten a ibraimovich 









Ibrahimovic cree que Francia es "un país de mierda" que "no merece al PSG"


El atacante sueco del París Saint-Germain Zlatan Ibrahimovic no digirió hoy bien la derrota de su equipo ante el Girondins de Burdeos y, según captaron las cámaras, criticó el arbitraje de Francia, "u




www.efe.com


----------



## arriondas (31 Ago 2021)

Manero dijo:


> No son casos comparables. El Ronaldinho del 2003 era un jugador prometedor pero que su progresión se había estancado en un PSG que por aquel entonces pintaba poco en Europa, y para relanzar su carrera eligió a un grande como el Barça pero que no había ganado ningún título los últimos años y la moneda salió cara para todos. Además no estaban todos los grandes de Europa tras él como si pasa con Mbappé, a Ronaldinho le fué a buscar Laporta pero no los demás así que tampoco tuvo mucho donde elegir.
> 
> Pero Mbappé no necesita relanzar su carrera y ya está en un equipo ganador y favorito a ganar la Champions esta temporada, por eso que sentido tiene dejar todo eso para ir a un Madrid en horas bajas y que encima te va a pagar menos dinero que el PSG. Pero vamos que si era del Madrid desde shiequitito y tanta ilusión le hace vestir de blanco pues que se vaya allí.



Cuando se habla de proyecto deportivo, hay que tener en cuenta todas las variables que existen en el fútbol moderno, y una de ellas es indudablemente la pasta. No se trata solamente de estar en un equipo que pueda aspirar a ganar la Champions a corto-medio plazo (objetivo número uno del PSG, y para eso tienen la plantilla que han configurado, la Ligue 1 es hasta algo secundario), sino también el poder estar en un club que no te diga a mitad de temporada: "chico, tienes que aceptar una reducción del salario porque la situación en España y en el fútbol español no es muy buena que digamos y te pedimos que hagas un esfuerzo". Por otro lado, como bien dices, Mbappe no necesita lanzar su carrera, está más que consolidada. Si quiere un proyecto ganador, ya tiene uno, al menos a ese corto plazo, con un auténtico equipazo (Messi, Neymar, Ramos, Donnarumma, Verrati, Marquinhos, Thiago Silva, Keylor Navas, Sarabia, Draxler, Icardi, Bernat, Kurzawa, Di María, Wijnaldum...) Equipo hecho para levantar la orejona a poco bien que se den las cosas. Deportivamente hablando, no veo un motivo muy claro para cambiarse a un Real Madrid que a día de hoy está un peldaño dos por debajo del ellos, del City, del Chelsea o del Bayern.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (31 Ago 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Me das a mi un par de millones y meto los goles a pares
> dejo la pringue y los dulces y me pongo fino filipino eeeh?



Ya te veo moviendo el bigote de tu avatar.


----------



## Talabera (31 Ago 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Ya te veo moviendo el bigote de tu avatar.



Gol de talabera menua tijereta


----------



## Talabera (31 Ago 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Cuando se habla de proyecto deportivo, hay que tener en cuenta todas las variables que existen en el fútbol moderno, y una de ellas es indudablemente la pasta. No se trata solamente de estar en un equipo que pueda aspirar a ganar la Champions a corto-medio plazo (objetivo número uno del PSG, y para eso tienen la plantilla que han configurado, la Ligue 1 es hasta algo secundario), sino también el poder estar en un club que no te diga a mitad de temporada: "chico, tienes que aceptar una reducción del salario porque la situación en España y en el fútbol español no es muy buena que digamos y te pedimos que hagas un esfuerzo". Por otro lado, como bien dices, Mbappe no necesita lanzar su carrera, está más que consolidada. Si quiere un proyecto ganador, ya tiene uno, al menos a ese corto plazo, con un auténtico equipazo (Messi, Neymar, Ramos, Donnarumma, Verrati, Marquinhos, Thiago Silva, Keylor Navas, Sarabia, Draxler, Icardi, Bernat, Kurzawa, Di María, Wijnaldum...) Equipo hecho para levantar la orejona a poco bien que se den las cosas. Deportivamente hablando, no veo un motivo muy claro para cambiarse a un Real Madrid que a día de hoy está un peldaño dos por debajo del ellos, del City, del Chelsea o del Bayern.



CoMO le toque el chelsea en octavos ya me lo dices si eso


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Yo no sé en profundidad cómo está la cantera del Madrid, pero me parece que lo único salvable es Miguel Gutiérrez, que de hecho ya esta jugando en el primer equipo.
> Arribas, Chust, el lucas chinegro y demás me parecen bosta de la buena pero vaya ustec a saber.




Y Gutiérrez no es nada del otro mundo


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (31 Ago 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Deportivamente hablando, no veo un motivo muy claro para cambiarse a un Real Madrid que a día de hoy está un peldaño dos por debajo del ellos, del City, del Chelsea o del Bayern.



¿De verdad un PSG que no es capaz de ganar una liga de tercera y que ficha desechos prejubilados de la Liga española te parece un proyecto deportivo serio?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Cuando se habla de proyecto deportivo, hay que tener en cuenta todas las variables que existen en el fútbol moderno, y una de ellas es indudablemente la pasta. No se trata solamente de estar en un equipo que pueda aspirar a ganar la Champions a corto-medio plazo (objetivo número uno del PSG, y para eso tienen la plantilla que han configurado, la Ligue 1 es hasta algo secundario), sino también el poder estar en un club que no te diga a mitad de temporada: "chico, tienes que aceptar una reducción del salario porque la situación en España y en el fútbol español no es muy buena que digamos y te pedimos que hagas un esfuerzo". Por otro lado, como bien dices, Mbappe no necesita lanzar su carrera, está más que consolidada. Si quiere un proyecto ganador, ya tiene uno, al menos a ese corto plazo, con un auténtico equipazo (Messi, Neymar, Ramos, Donnarumma, Verrati, Marquinhos, Thiago Silva, Keylor Navas, Sarabia, Draxler, Icardi, Bernat, Kurzawa, Di María, Wijnaldum...) Equipo hecho para levantar la orejona a poco bien que se den las cosas. Deportivamente hablando, no veo un motivo muy claro para cambiarse a un Real Madrid que a día de hoy está un peldaño dos por debajo del ellos, del City, del Chelsea o del Bayern.




No nos flipemos. Lo destacable del psg es el tridente de arriba. El resto del equipo hay 3-4 clubes de Europa mejores que ellos


----------



## Manero (31 Ago 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Y quien quiere estar una liga de mierda?
> solo mercenarios como el sucnormal del neymar y messi
> los demás en un par de años están locos por irse de alli
> paris para vivir es una puta mierda que le pregunten a ibraimovich
> ...



A ver que el Madrid no es el Albacete así que seguro que si Mbappé va al Madrid también le irá bien para su carrera. Solo digo que no tiene la necesidad de moverse porque ya está en un club aspirante a todo, y la presencia en París de Messi le va a beneficiar a Mbappé en todos los sentidos en lugar de hacerle sombra como algunos decís.

Ya lo he dicho antes, si se queda en París formando con Messi y Neymar la MNM creo que Mbappé ganará bota o balón de oro además de la Champions, si se va al Madrid de la VVV (Vinicius, Vallejo y L. Vazquez) ni una ni otra ni la Champions.



Talabera dijo:


> Es para que se note más el blanco
> imaginate antes de los partidos de noche con la luz apagada paece que la equipacion anda sola



Lo que me he reido con ese comentario, de lo mejor que he leido en este hilo. Para enmarcarlo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> E ir por Harry Kane?




A ver cuando nos enteramos que los futbolistas ingleses son buenos jugando en su liga. Salen de allí y son futbolistas del montón


----------



## arriondas (31 Ago 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿De verdad un PSG que no es capaz de ganar una liga de tercera y que ficha desechos prejubilados de la Liga española te parece un proyecto deportivo serio?



Es un proyecto para ganar la Champions a corto-medio plazo. Punto pelota. Para los qataríes es lo que cuenta. Es como el CSKA de Moscú de baloncesto; la liga VTB pasa a ser algo secundario, aunque la ganen debido a su superioridad frente a los demás equipos. El objetivo es otro, y el PSG está montado para eso. De ahí los Messi o Ramos en la plantilla; no son una apuesta de futuro, sino reforzar la plantilla a lo bestia a base de talonario para ganar en Europa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Ago 2021)

Algunos flipan demasiado, el PSG el año pasado no era favorito para nada y no gano nada, ni su mierdosa liga, este años han traído a Messi y ramos, pero a la gente se le ha olvidado que tiene 35 años, han ido a jubilarse, en cuanto que les toque un equipo físico les meten una paliza, solo había que ver a Messi el otro día andando como de costumbre por el campo estos últimos 3 años, Neymar cada año más gordo, y ramos va a pasar más tiempo lesionado y sancionado que jugando.
Que pueden Ganar la Champions?, Claro, no sería el primer equipo de medio pelo que la gana.

Alguno no entiende que el equipo con más repercusión mediática en el mundo sigue siendo el real Madrid, aunque tengan 4 gordos mataos de titulares, imaginaos cuando no son gordos lo que tiene, por no hablar de que jugadores como hazard, bale, Benzema o Modric independienteme de su estado de forma siguen arrastrando mucha gente detrás.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (31 Ago 2021)

De nuevo el hilo lleno de culés con el culo ardiendo, dando explicaciones y razones por las cuales Donatello no vendrá al Real Madrid ni la Bestia nórdica tampoco. Y de paso, pretender poner a su equipo al mismo nivel que el Real Madrid. 

Lo gracioso es que de lo único que podemos estar seguros, unos y otros, es que a día de hoy el Farsa es el único "de los grandes" que no podrá ficharlos ni hoy ni en un año, y lo mismo, ni pagar las nóminas de sus jugadores actuales.

Debe escocer....


----------



## Edu.R (31 Ago 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Es un proyecto para ganar la Champions a corto-medio plazo. Punto pelota. Para los qataríes es lo que cuenta. Es como el CSKA de Moscú de baloncesto; la liga VTB pasa a ser algo secundario, aunque la ganen debido a su superioridad frente a los demás equipos. El objetivo es otro, y el PSG está montado para eso. De ahí los Messi o Ramos en la plantilla; no son una apuesta de futuro, sino reforzar la plantilla a lo bestia a base de talonario para ganar en Europa.



El PSG lleva queriendo ganar la Champions más de una década. El único año que se han quedado cerca fue en 2020, y con unos cruces Paco de mierda, que encima estuvieron a nada de ser eliminados por el Atalanta en Cuartos.

Con cortoplacismo no haces nada. Si, tienes un tridente ofensivo tremendo, pero es que, si miras los últimos campeones de Champions son EQUIPOS, con jugadores mejores y peores, obviamente. Pero bien compensados en todas sus lineas. El PSG no está nada compensado. Mediáticamente todo lo que quieras, futbolísticamente me da mucho más respeto un Chelsea o un Bayern, por decir dos.

Que por supuesto que pueden ganar porque esto es fútbol, pero si pones a Messi, a Neypiscinas y a Bapé. ¿Quién ayuda o baja a defender cuando toque?

El modelo galáctico NO funciona. Nosotros alomejor teníamos a CR7 como estrella, pero si nos por el mítico Casemiro-Kroos-Modric, ni olenos la orejona. Con los galácticos ya vistéis lo que pasó.

Ya vamos hablando, pero la sensación es que ... es que este año nos podemos reir mucho.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (31 Ago 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Es un proyecto para ganar la Champions a corto-medio plazo. Punto pelota. Para los qataríes es lo que cuenta. Es como el CSKA de Moscú de baloncesto; la liga VTB pasa a ser algo secundario, aunque la ganen debido a su superioridad frente a los demás equipos. El objetivo es otro, y el PSG está montado para eso. De ahí los Messi o Ramos en la plantilla; no son una apuesta de futuro, sino reforzar la plantilla a lo bestia a base de talonario para ganar en Europa.



¿Y esto ha salido bien alguna vez en la historia de la Champions? Ya te lo respondo yo: no. Y en el mundo del fútbol lo sabe todo quisque. No le salen bien a Guardiola proyectos a golpe de talonario mil veces más serios y más metódicos.

Hombre, acabará cayendo una Champions porque el dinero que no se gaste en jugadores se gastará en árbitros o en directivos. Ya se ven indicios. Pero tanta pasta gastada en busca de prestigio no se amortiza con una Champions aislada, como lo fue la del Hamburgo o la del Olympique. Tendrían que intentar conseguir un largo plazo de dominio continental. Con Messi y Ramos como fichajes estrella y un señor gordito que se parece a Neymar.

La gente no tiene en cuenta algo demasiado evidente: los dueños de esa cuadra de futboleros son árabes de pura cepa. Punto. El derroche y la inutilidad como signo de status. "Quemo el Bugatti porque se le ha arrugado la chapa y tiro el Rolls Royce porque la radio es analógica". No es una exageración. Hay profundas diferencias antropológicas en su manera de ver el mundo con respecto a la nuestra. No hay en el PSG ni asomo de un proyecto serio. Si me dices el Manchester City o los equipos de los oligarcas rusos, puede. En el PSG, ni rastro.

Aquí todo el mundo se ha quedado pensando que el PSG no ha aceptado el trato porque tienen un as en la manga para retener a Mbappé. No dudo que lo intentarán y le presionarán, pero no tienen ningún arma secreta. Simplemente, si se van a llevar la humillación de que se escape un esclavo de su serrallo, rechazando 200 millones salvan un poco más la cara ante sus congéneres porque el derroche es signo de poder.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (31 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El PSG lleva queriendo ganar la Champions más de una década. El único año que se han quedado cerca fue en 2020, y con unos cruces Paco de mierda, que encima estuvieron a nada de ser eliminados por el Atalanta en Cuartos.
> 
> Con cortoplacismo no haces nada. Si, tienes un tridente ofensivo tremendo, pero es que, si miras los últimos campeones de Champions son EQUIPOS, con jugadores mejores y peores, obviamente. Pero bien compensados en todas sus lineas. El PSG no está nada compensado. Mediáticamente todo lo que quieras, futbolísticamente me da mucho más respeto un Chelsea o un Bayern, por decir dos.
> 
> ...



... como el Leipzig les de un par de sustos las risas pueden ser épicas...


----------



## Talabera (31 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El PSG lleva queriendo ganar la Champions más de una década. El único año que se han quedado cerca fue en 2020, y con unos cruces Paco de mierda, que encima estuvieron a nada de ser eliminados por el Atalanta en Cuartos.
> 
> Con cortoplacismo no haces nada. Si, tienes un tridente ofensivo tremendo, pero es que, si miras los últimos campeones de Champions son EQUIPOS, con jugadores mejores y peores, obviamente. Pero bien compensados en todas sus lineas. El PSG no está nada compensado. Mediáticamente todo lo que quieras, futbolísticamente me da mucho más respeto un Chelsea o un Bayern, por decir dos.
> 
> ...



Totalmente
el único entrenador de los últimos del PSG que podría haberla ganado la ganó el año pasado con el chelsea
diles tu a el montón de millonarios que tienen que además, no han jugado juntos nunca que corran como posesos a recuperar el balon
por eso no la ganarán este año tampoco


----------



## Andr3ws (31 Ago 2021)

El PSG este año, en mi opinión se ha generado problemas con los fichajes que ha hecho. Me explico.
Ha puesto tanto el foco mediatico publico en el equipo, que va a ser facil desetabilizarlo cuando lleguen un par de malos resultados seguidos. Además parecen el equipo a batir continental, por lo que siempre el que esté en frente intentará hacer el partido de sus vidas para ganar a "los mejores". Presión absoluta donde con cada empate haya runrun en la afición y en la ciudad.
Siendo el PSG un equipo con la historia y el palmares que tiene, lo más facil es que aquello acabe como el Rosario de la Aurora, con unos enemistados con otros, sin jugar un mojón y llevandose a matar.
Tambien les puede salir bien y acabar ganando la CL, pero veremos como gestionan tanto ego en ese vesturario.
Por ejemplo Cristiano Ronaldo y su ego enorme, jamás estuvieron por encima de la entidad, cuando dijo de irse, pues adios, trae el dinero y que te vaya bien. Pero ya habeis visto como ha quedado el Barça tras Messi, completamente destrozado economicamente, sin ver un duro, porque Messi está por encima del Barça. No os quiero contar cuanto esta por encima Messi del PSG....


----------



## arriondas (31 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El PSG lleva queriendo ganar la Champions más de una década. El único año que se han quedado cerca fue en 2020, y con unos cruces Paco de mierda, que encima estuvieron a nada de ser eliminados por el Atalanta en Cuartos.
> 
> Con cortoplacismo no haces nada. Si, tienes un tridente ofensivo tremendo, pero es que, si miras los últimos campeones de Champions son EQUIPOS, con jugadores mejores y peores, obviamente. Pero bien compensados en todas sus lineas. El PSG no está nada compensado. Mediáticamente todo lo que quieras, futbolísticamente me da mucho más respeto un Chelsea o un Bayern, por decir dos.
> 
> ...



Los últimos ganadores de la Champions (Liverpool, Bayern, Chelsea) son bloques muy sólidos, tácticamente y físicamente muy bien preparados. Lo segundo es muy importante; ya vimos como pasaron por encima del Barça o el Madrid cuando se enfrentaron con ellos.

El PSG se la juega acumulando estrellas en detrimento del juego colectivo. Pero también es cierto que equipos como ese, a poco que se entiendan sus figuras, puede llegar muy lejos. No necesitan mucho para crear ocasiones y meterlas. Y tener a esos tres por ahí arriba condiciona mucho el juego del contrario, aunque no metan la pierna ni queriendo. Porque te la pueden liar en segundos. Me acuerdo de la cara de los defensas de la Juve cuando Ronaldo el gordito salió desde el banquillo en aquellas semis en el 2003.


----------



## Manero (31 Ago 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Cuando se habla de proyecto deportivo, hay que tener en cuenta todas las variables que existen en el fútbol moderno, y una de ellas es indudablemente la pasta. No se trata solamente de estar en un equipo que pueda aspirar a ganar la Champions a corto-medio plazo (objetivo número uno del PSG, y para eso tienen la plantilla que han configurado, la Ligue 1 es hasta algo secundario), sino también el poder estar en un club que no te diga a mitad de temporada: "chico, tienes que aceptar una reducción del salario porque la situación en España y en el fútbol español no es muy buena que digamos y te pedimos que hagas un esfuerzo". Por otro lado, como bien dices, Mbappe no necesita lanzar su carrera, está más que consolidada. Si quiere un proyecto ganador, ya tiene uno, al menos a ese corto plazo, con un auténtico equipazo (Messi, Neymar, Ramos, Donnarumma, Verrati, Marquinhos, Thiago Silva, Keylor Navas, Sarabia, Draxler, Icardi, Bernat, Kurzawa, Di María, Wijnaldum...) Equipo hecho para levantar la orejona a poco bien que se den las cosas. Deportivamente hablando, no veo un motivo muy claro para cambiarse a un Real Madrid que a día de hoy está un peldaño dos por debajo del ellos, del City, del Chelsea o del Bayern.



Tal cual. Y el PSG en sus propuestas de renovación a Mbappé al principio le ofrecía contrato hasta el 2026 y en la última ha bajado al 2024, y mirando las plantillas de Madrid y PSG los próximos 3 años pintan muchísimo mejor si juegas en el PSG que en el Madrid. Por eso que se mueva ahora sería una tontería, lo suyo sería renovar hasta el 2024 y en ese momento volver a analizar la situación y decidir si se mueve o no.

Y además tu lo has dicho que la situación económica del fútbol español ahora es un desastre, solo hay que ver como se han lanzado todos los clubs menos 3 a por el préstamo de CVC de Tebas a pesar de las pérdidas de derechos de TV que comporta . En Francia los campos ya están llenos y los clubs se empiezan a recuperar, pero aquí solo al 30% de capacidad y sin vistas a que los vayan a abrir más. Incluso el Madrid acaba de rebajar el sueldo un 10% a toda la plantilla, y el Barça entre rebajas y aplazamientos ya ni te cuento.

Y por cierto, habría que preguntarse que gracia les debe estar haciendo a los jugadores del Madrid que Florentino ande ahora ofreciendo 200 millones por Mbappé cuando hace nada les ha bajado el sueldo un 10% porque no había dinero para pagarles.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

En onda cero dicen que el madrid se está planteando pagar la cláusula de Koundé


----------



## hartman (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> En onda cero dicen que el madrid se está planteando pagar la cláusula de Koundé



son 90 kilos aver que hace monchito con eso.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

Carvajal, Koundé, militao, alaba

El Madrid tendría la mejor defensa del mundo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

hartman dijo:


> son 90 kilos aver que hace monchito con eso.




Creo que son 80


----------



## Talabera (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> En onda cero dicen que el madrid se está planteando pagar la cláusula de Koundé



Un cambio por Vallejo no sería una mala cosa pero seguimos sin goleador


----------



## hartman (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Creo que son 80



o eso
vamos que los tiesos del chelsea pagaban solo 50 kilos.


----------



## hartman (31 Ago 2021)

lo que ya no se si floper pagara cash o metera algun jugador.


----------



## hartman (31 Ago 2021)

abstenerse de visco y similares.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Un cambio por Vallejo no sería una mala cosa pero seguimos sin goleador




Al Sevilla no le timas


----------



## Talabera (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Al Sevilla no le timas



No es tan malo el Vallejo eh?
aunque kounde es mucho mejor si


----------



## Talabera (31 Ago 2021)

hartman dijo:


> abstenerse de visco y similares.



Pues al lopetegui le das al Isco y lo haces un hombre


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> No es tan malo el Vallejo eh?
> aunque kounde es mucho mejor si




Vallejo está bien para jugar en un equipo tipo osasuna o rayo


----------



## Otrasvidas (31 Ago 2021)

Pues nada. Otro negro más que no es Mbappé.


----------



## Tubiegah (31 Ago 2021)

Ni un puto duro ni cesiones a equipos españoles, hombre. Que luego vamos a por sus jugadores y nos chotean/ piden el oro y el moro, especialmente el Cerdilla y el Violencia.


----------



## arriondas (31 Ago 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Y esto ha salido bien alguna vez en la historia de la Champions? Ya te lo respondo yo: no. Y en el mundo del fútbol lo sabe todo quisque. No le salen bien a Guardiola proyectos a golpe de talonario mil veces más serios y más metódicos.
> 
> Hombre, acabará cayendo una Champions porque el dinero que no se gaste en jugadores se gastará en árbitros o en directivos. Ya se ven indicios. Pero tanta pasta gastada en busca de prestigio no se amortiza con una Champions aislada, como lo fue la del Hamburgo o la del Olympique. Tendrían que intentar conseguir un largo plazo de dominio continental. Con Messi y Ramos como fichajes estrella y un señor gordito que se parece a Neymar.
> 
> ...



Proyecto típico de árabes, acumulando a base poner pasta, y que el entrenador los coloque donde pueda que son muy buenos y tal. Como decimos en mi tierra, será por perres... Deportivamente hablando, ese modelo de PC Fútbol o editor del FIFA o el PES no parece muy serio. Pero claro, como dije en otro mensaje, hay que tener en cuenta más variables, como es la pasta. Y de eso tienen más que nadie. Aparte de su influencia fuera de los terrenos de juego. 

Tú lo has dicho, los dueños son árabes y ven el mundo de otra manera. Para ellos, el proyecto es "¿cuánto es?", y poco más. Si sale mal, pues se rascan más el bolsillo y p'alante. Hasta que se cansen. De momento, quemando petrodólares. Y con semejante equipo, a poco bien que se les den las cosas... Pueden ganar, eso es indudable.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (31 Ago 2021)

Yo no sería partidario de pagar 80 kilos por Koundé al Sevilla cuando Rüdiger queda libre el año que viene. Rival directo en Liga (ya está por delante del Barça, claramente) y club que no nos da ni los buenos días. Ni agua.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ago 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Un cambio por Vallejo no sería una mala cosa pero seguimos sin goleador



Ya, pero, ¿a quien fichas? Haaland son 200 más la comisión al pizzero. Lewan son 100.

Me parece bien que se fiche a un centrocampista sustituto de Case y a un central para que Nacho y Alaba puedan jugar también en otras posiciones.


----------



## Manero (31 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> De nuevo el hilo lleno de culés con el culo ardiendo, dando explicaciones y razones por las cuales Donatello no vendrá al Real Madrid ni la Bestia nórdica tampoco. Y de paso, pretender poner a su equipo al mismo nivel que el Real Madrid.
> 
> Lo gracioso es que de lo único que podemos estar seguros, unos y otros, es que a día de hoy el Farsa es el único "de los grandes" que no podrá ficharlos ni hoy ni en un año, y lo mismo, ni pagar las nóminas de sus jugadores actuales.
> 
> Debe escocer....



Si el Madrid está tan bien financieramente hablando, que Florentino con los 200 millones que se ha ahorrado por Mbappé le restituya a la plantilla el 10% del salario que les ha recortado.

Y por cierto por si no lo sabías te informo de donde han salido los 200 millones que ofrecía Florentino al jeque, y no vienen de las ventas de jugadores precisamente.




Y es que es tal la impunidad de Florentino en España que ya ni se molesta en disimular las cifras, que recibe 200 kilitos de los caimaneses pues se los ofrece a los cataríes.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Yo no sería partidario de pagar 80 kilos por Koundé al Sevilla cuando Rüdiger queda libre el año que viene. Rival directo en Liga (ya está por delante del Barça, claramente) y club que no nos da ni los buenos días. Ni agua.




Koundé es mejor jugador que rudiguer. Y más joven


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Yo no sería partidario de pagar 80 kilos por Koundé al Sevilla cuando Rüdiger queda libre el año que viene. Rival directo en Liga (ya está por delante del Barça, claramente) y club que no nos da ni los buenos días. Ni agua.



Pero volvemos a lo de siempre: aparte de que el Chelsea tiene un año para renovarle, vas a tener a decenas de competidores por el jugador. El jugador es aleman por lo que ya tienes a Bayern y Dortmund mínimo en la pelea. O les pagas 30 kilos para traértelo ahora o no te lo llevas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Al Sevilla no le timas



Lote es muy fan de la Tortuga.


----------



## arriondas (31 Ago 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Tal cual. Y el PSG en sus propuestas de renovación a Mbappé al principio le ofrecía contrato hasta el 2026 y en la última ha bajado al 2024, y mirando las plantillas de Madrid y PSG los próximos 3 años pintan muchísimo mejor si juegas en el PSG que en el Madrid. Por eso que se mueva ahora sería una tontería, lo suyo sería renovar hasta el 2024 y en ese momento volver a analizar la situación y decidir si se mueve o no.
> 
> Y además tu lo has dicho que la situación económica del fútbol español ahora es un desastre, solo hay que ver como se han lanzado todos los clubs menos 3 a por el préstamo de CVC de Tebas a pesar de las pérdidas de derechos de TV que comporta . En Francia los campos ya están llenos y los clubs se empiezan a recuperar, pero aquí solo al 30% de capacidad y sin vistas a que los vayan a abrir más. Incluso el Madrid acaba de rebajar el sueldo un 10% a toda la plantilla, y el Barça entre rebajas y aplazamientos ya ni te cuento.
> 
> Y por cierto, habría que preguntarse que gracia les debe estar haciendo a los jugadores del Madrid que Florentino ande ahora ofreciendo 200 millones por Mbappé cuando hace nada les ha bajado el sueldo un 10% porque no había dinero para pagarles.



Una palabra para definir la situación actual del fútbol español sería "incertidumbre". Los clubes están todos tiesos, y por eso se agarraban al dinero de CVC, aunque aquello suponía hipotecarse durante décadas. Y ya veremos si en invierno vuelven a jugar a puerta cerrada, porque nunca se sabe. Los derechos de televisión a la baja, cada vez menos audiencia, menor interés por parte de la gente... No es una situación muy halagüeña, la verdad.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ago 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> No es tan malo el Vallejo eh?
> aunque kounde es mucho mejor si



Valle es un jugador para equipo de media tabla.


----------



## hartman (31 Ago 2021)

floper es capaz de meter a camavinga cedido en lo de kounde si se hace e monchi le mola la ligra grancesa un huevo y camavinga fogearse en un equipo de arriba de la liga española sera muy bueno.
en mi opinion.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

Y una cosa...tampoco hace falta tener 3 mega cracks para ganar la champions.

Mirad el bayern o el chelsea.

Lo que hay que hacer es un equipo súper competitivo en TODAS SUS LINEAS


----------



## Edu.R (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Y una cosa...tampoco hace falta tener 3 mega cracks para ganar la champions.
> 
> Mirad el bayern o el chelsea.
> 
> Lo que hay que hacer es un equipo súper competitivo en TODAS SUS LINEAS



O el Liverpool, o nosotros mismos.

El modelo moderno pasta infinita y ficho a tocateja al precio que sea, deportivamente no es nada óptimo. Ni al Shitty ni al PSG les ha funcionado y llevan años así. No quiere decir que vaya a fallar siempre, pero se supone que son modelos para tener "dominancia" y no consiguen sumar ni una mísera Champions. Ninguno de los dos.

En cambio Real Madrid, Bayern, Liverpool, etc que son históricos, esos equipos deportivamente si que cuajan.

Esto no es el PC fútbol, pero como han dicho más arriba, los árabes tienen otra mentalidad. Les importa una mierda derrochar, si a cambio se sienten poderosos.

Lo del PSG con Bapé deportivamente hablando es un error de libro, pero ellos han demostrado que hacen lo que les da la gana y que si dicen 'por mis huevos', se hace. Y con eso se van contentos a dormir, aunque económicamente y deportivamente sea una cagada.

Ya echaron a Thomas Tuchel que les dio el doblete en Francia y su única final de Champions, todo el mismo año (Y al año siguiente con media temporada y un bloque sólido la ganó), simplemente porque no gestionaba el vestuario como ellos querían. Cagada deportiva a más no poder, "pero aquí mando yo, alemancito de mierda".

Esta gente es así, no van a cambiar, y lo último que tendríamos que hacer es seguirles el juego.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> O el Liverpool, o nosotros mismos.
> 
> El modelo moderno pasta infinita y ficho a tocateja al precio que sea, deportivamente no es nada óptimo. Ni al Shitty ni al PSG les ha funcionado y llevan años así. No quiere decir que vaya a fallar siempre, pero se supone que son modelos para tener "dominancia" y no consiguen sumar ni una mísera Champions. Ninguno de los dos.
> 
> ...



Fundamentamente porque ni tenemos el dinero que tienen ellos y para colmo ya se demostro en la primera epoca de Florentino wue fichar cada año al mas caro del mercado no era sinonimo de exito ni mucho menos.

Por cieeto antes me equivoque. El canterano que supuestamente esta tapado por la llegada de Camavinga es Blanco y no Arribas, fallo mio.


----------



## Bifaz23 (31 Ago 2021)

Dicen que el Nigrominga este que hemos fichado es una mezcla entre Redondo y Seedorf y puede jugar en varias posiciones del medio campo.

30 kilos y 18 años creo. Ahí tenemos pelotero para una década mínimo. A ver si Carletto me lo trata bien y envía a tomar por culo a la morcilla malagueña, que es solo es buena en un plato y vino en el vaso.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (31 Ago 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Yo no sería partidario de pagar 80 kilos por Koundé al Sevilla cuando Rüdiger queda libre el año que viene. Rival directo en Liga (ya está por delante del Barça, claramente) y club que no nos da ni los buenos días. Ni agua.



El fichaje de Camavinga si le gustará, creo que era uno de los nombres que usted quería para el año que viene. 

Eso recuerdo al menos...


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Koundé es mejor jugador que rudiguer. Y más joven



Que ganas de gastar a lo tonto... ¡mire que buen fichaje el de Alaba!


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 Ago 2021)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Dicen que el Nigrominga este que hemos fichado es una mezcla entre Redondo y Seedorf y puede jugar en varias posiciones del medio campo.
> 
> 30 kilos y 18 años creo. Ahí tenemos pelotero para una década mínimo. A ver si Carletto me lo trata bien y envía a tomar por culo a la morcilla malagueña, que es solo es buena en un plato y vino en el vaso.



Alguien en el hilo -no recuerdo quien- comparo a Isco con un saco papas, pero con la diferencia de que por el saco papas te dan 20 o 30 euros. Esa fue la mas acertada definicion para el malagueño, mis dieses eternos para el forero en cuestion


----------



## loquehayqueoir (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Koundé es mejor jugador que rudiguer. Y más joven



Koundé es un melón medio sin abrir en una posición que por 50 kilos te fichas a un jugador top (no digo que Rüdiger lo sea), y además como han dicho por aquí demasiado bajito para jugar con Nacho o Alaba como pareja. 80 kilazos por Koundé es mucha más locura que 200 por Mbappé. Pero mucho más.

Monchi es especialista en fichar jugadores que encajan tan bien en su plantilla que parecen megacracks mundiales. Yo he visto una temporada de Krychowiak que daba miedo ese hombre, lo hubiese fichado con los ojos cerrados. Y luego lo pones en un equipo top de verdad y resulta que es un tuercebotas. Bueno, pues por cada Dani Alves que es un crack de verdad, hay diez que son morralla vendida a precio de paleta de ibérico. 

Independientemente de que el Sevilla caiga bien o mal, nunca fichar nada que haya fichado Monchi antes.


----------



## josemanuelb (31 Ago 2021)

Que pidan otra vez la cesión de Areola y a Pogba y podemos hacer un equipo entero de moronegros.

Areola
Mendy, Kounde, Militao, Alaba.
Casemiro, Camavinga, Pobga.
Vinicius, Rodrygo, Mbappe/Mariano.

Y unos manteros en los alrededores del Bernabéu.

¿Qué puta mierda es esta?

Lo de Mbappe ya cansa, si quiere venir gratis que venga y si no que le den por culo.

Esto es el Madrid, 13 Champions y nadie está por encima del club.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (31 Ago 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Si el Madrid está tan bien financieramente hablando, que Florentino con los 200 millones que se ha ahorrado por Mbappé le restituya a la plantilla el 10% del salario que les ha recortado.
> 
> Y por cierto por si no lo sabías te informo de donde han salido los 200 millones que ofrecía Florentino al jeque, y no vienen de las ventas de jugadores precisamente.
> 
> ...



Verá, los jugadores del Real Madrid son conscientes que reciben mucho, mucho por asociar su nombre y su marca a la marca Real Madrid y si el equipo necesita se rebajen un 10 % para sanear cuentas y poder ser competitivos, lo hacen. El único que no lo hizo está en el PSG con la rodilla rota. 

Por.otro lado, esa noticia que copia usted constantemente es de hace meses, y ahí sigue....

El problema que tienen ustedes como culés, es que creen que el resto de clubs funcionan como el.suyo, que no deja de ser un lupanar barato y les cuesta entender que haya jugadores que no solo jueguen por.la pasta de su nómina en determinado club .


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Koundé es un melón medio sin abrir en una posición que por 50 kilos te fichas a un jugador top (no digo que Rüdiger lo sea), y además como han dicho por aquí demasiado bajito para jugar con Nacho o Alaba como pareja. 80 kilazos por Koundé es mucha más locura que 200 por Mbappé. Pero mucho más.
> 
> Monchi es especialista en fichar jugadores que encajan tan bien en su plantilla que parecen megacracks mundiales. Yo he visto una temporada de Krychowiak que daba miedo ese hombre, lo hubiese fichado con los ojos cerrados. Y luego lo pones en un equipo top de verdad y resulta que es un tuercebotas. Bueno, pues por cada Dani Alves que es un crack de verdad, hay diez que son morralla vendida a precio de paleta de ibérico.
> 
> Independientemente de que el Sevilla caiga bien o mal, nunca fichar nada que haya fichado Monchi antes.




Titular en la mejor selección del mundo


----------



## Edu.R (31 Ago 2021)

Y esta semana selecciones cortarollo, eso si, habrá que ganarle a Suecia.

Luego a la vuelta, Celta en el Bernabeu y visitas a Milán y Valencia. Gostosa vuelta.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (31 Ago 2021)

El idioma de Angola es el portugués. Eduardo es un nombre completamente normal.


----------



## Talabera (31 Ago 2021)

No que no entrena que va


----------



## filets (31 Ago 2021)

La prensa turca dice que Odegard y Lacazette hicieron cosas gays en el vestuario


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Titular en la mejor selección del mundo



Ni es titular ni Francia es la mejor del mundo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ago 2021)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 760156
> 
> 
> La prensa turca dice que Odegard y Lacazette hicieron cosas gays en el vestuario
> ...


----------



## Policía Pérez (31 Ago 2021)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 760156
> 
> 
> La prensa turca dice que Odegard y Lacazette hicieron cosas gays en el vestuario
> ...



 encima con un negro, no podia haberle limpiado el cimbrel a, que se yo, xhaka, que es el unico que blanco me se por el nombre


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Y esta semana selecciones cortarollo, eso si, habrá que ganarle a Suecia.
> 
> Luego a la vuelta, Celta en el Bernabeu y visitas a Milán y Valencia. Gostosa vuelta.



A mí me gustan los partidos de selecciones.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ago 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



La traducción es:

" Los medios árabes afirmaron que Lacazette y Odegaard tuvieron relaciones sexuales en las instalaciones del Arsenal.
"
A Odegaard ya se le ven maneras y está claro que había dejado algo pendiente en el Arsenal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Ago 2021)

Vendrá mamadou o no vendrá mamadou, desde luego la prensa española se está haciendo de oro.

Mamadou no va a ganar un balón de oro al menos en los próximos 4 años en el PSG, primero porque es una liga de mierda y segundo porque le quedarían dos años junto a Messi y cuatro junto a Neymar, eso le pone casi con 26 años, y son años perdidos para el mamadou.
Mientras esté en el PSG la mayoría de contratos externos al fútbol serán como siempre para Messi y Neymar.
Por otra parte parece un jugador clave por su juventud y proyección, en fin, es algo más que un fichaje, se trata de levantar la liga española, de levantar la marca real Madrid y el nuevo Bernabéu y ante todo se trata de dos multimillonarios con negocios estratégicos.

Me voy a hacer una paja y a beberme una refrescante lata de Monster.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 Ago 2021)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 760156
> 
> 
> La prensa turca dice que Odegard y Lacazette hicieron cosas gays en el vestuario
> ...



Me da a mi que el noruego ponia el culo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ago 2021)




----------



## JimTonic (31 Ago 2021)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 760156
> 
> 
> La prensa turca dice que Odegard y Lacazette hicieron cosas gays en el vestuario
> ...




como vea esto Pique se va a jugar al arsenal de cabeza


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

olmo se va al farsa


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)




----------



## Pelele VI (31 Ago 2021)

¿Cómo va la colección de negros del Madrid?

¿Ya tiene los 25 negros o aún le queda algún blanco?


----------



## JimTonic (31 Ago 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Me da a mi que el noruego ponia el culo.




a mi me da que se la estaba comiendo a la mitad del vestuario en fila y le pillaron justo en ese momento con el barbudo, pero si hubieran entrado 30 segundos antes seguro que estaba poniendo el culo al que friega las duchas


----------



## filets (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


>



¿Y el dinero ese de dónde sale?
¿Y lo de ahorrar 4 veces lo que te gastas?
¿El Varsa ha ahorrado 300millones?


----------



## Scardanelli (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


>



Con razón son insolventes. No pueden tener un duro. Lo queman en lo primero que pasa.


----------



## artemis (31 Ago 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> a mi me da que se la estaba comiendo a la mitad del vestuario en fila y le pillaron justo en ese momento con el barbudo, pero si hubieran entrado 30 segundos antes seguro que estaba poniendo el culo al que friega las duchas



Joder, que envidia te está dando el noruego ehhh piraton


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Con razón son insolventes. No pueden tener un duro. Lo queman en lo primero que pasa.




como esto salga para delante es fichajazo

aunque los de skysport .....
dicen que el leipzig dice que nanai


----------



## Scardanelli (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> como esto salga para delante es fichajazo
> 
> aunque los de skysport .....
> dicen que el leipzig dice que nanai



Buen jugador, precio absurdo. Más para un equipo quebrado.


----------



## JimTonic (31 Ago 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Joder, que envidia te está dando el noruego ehhh piraton




ahora te tiras de los pelos mientras piensas que debias haberte dedicado al futbol y no a estudiar derecho ehhhh


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Buen jugador, precio absurdo. Más para un equipo quebrado.




cierto, el precio es demasiado


----------



## filets (31 Ago 2021)

tambien dicen que el Varsa quiere fichar a Cavani
mucho invent el ultimo dia de mercado


que por cierto , ya llevamos 3 jornadas de liga y los equipos no estan cerrados
la liga no deberia empezar hasta cierre de mercado
de lo contrario es una competicion ADULTERADA


----------



## pepitoburbujas (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


>



Pero no quedamos en que no tenían ni cinc?

Olmo me gusta, no me parece que sea crack, pero me gusta porque pelea y no está exento de calidad. Lo cambiaba por Lucas Vázquez. Además es español.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


>



Pero, ¿de dónde han sacado 75 minolles?


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (31 Ago 2021)

Joder el madrid se está llenando de negros


----------



## filets (31 Ago 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero, ¿de dónde han sacado 75 minolles?



lo unico que se me ocurre es la venta/cesion de Griezman
Con eso + la rebaja de fichas de jugadores supongo que pasaran por debajo del tope salarial y podran fichar a quien quieran sin necesidad de la regla 4-1
El dinero vendra del enesimo prestamo de G&S


----------



## arriondas (31 Ago 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Con razón son insolventes. No pueden tener un duro. Lo queman en lo primero que pasa.



No parecen catalanes, parecen el típico grandón con la mano_ afuracá. _Cagon ros, pago yo, será por perres manín...

Olmo no es malo ni mucho menos, pero no vale lo que piden por él.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

filets dijo:


> tambien dicen que el Varsa quiere fichar a Cavani
> mucho invent el ultimo dia de mercado
> 
> 
> ...




pero parece que la noticia es cierta. La oferta ha llegado a alemania

aunque repito, desde skysport dicen que el leipzig la ha rechazado de plano


----------



## pepitoburbujas (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> cierto, el precio es demasiado



Dado que ilaix morisma se ha ido al equipo alemán, lo mismo pretenden aprovecharse. 
De todas formas, no es lo mismo tener un acuerdo con el jugador, que tenerlo también con el club.
Lo que no acabo de entender es por qué los clubs dejan estas cosas para el último momento.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> pero parece que la noticia es cierta. La oferta ha llegado a alemania
> 
> aunque repito, desde skysport dicen que el leipzig la ha rechazado de plano



Lo de Cavani ya fue descartado creo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

camavinga oficial


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

pag oficial del real madrid


----------



## Hannibal (31 Ago 2021)

Por partes, lo de Olmo lo dice un juntaletras del Spork y por ahí he leído que estaba desmentido, pero sin fuentes.
Lo que sí dice Marca es que Farsa y Pateti negocian por el Principito gabacho, lo cual es una operación que no entiendo; una de las dos partes perderá con total seguridad y pinta que es el Farsa. Y dudo que el Pateti pague 75 por muy buena que fuera su etapa anterior.

Lo de Camavinga, igual que Bape, sigue sin ser oficial y eso me pone nervioso.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> camavinga oficial



Están llenando de negros al Madrid


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Por partes, lo de Olmo lo dice un juntaletras del Spork y por ahí he leído que estaba desmentido, pero sin fuentes.
> Lo que sí dice Marca es que Farsa y Pateti negocian por el Principito gabacho, lo cual es una operación que no entiendo; una de las dos partes perderá con total seguridad y pinta que es el Farsa. Y dudo que el Pateti pague 75 por muy buena que fuera su etapa anterior.
> 
> Lo de Camavinga, igual que Bape, sigue sin ser oficial y eso me pone nervioso.




es oficial


----------



## filets (31 Ago 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Lo que no acabo de entender es por qué los clubs dejan estas cosas para el último momento.



Imagina que el Varsa ficha a Daniel Olmo hace dos semanas.
Cualquier jugador que quiera el Leipzig le van a pedir 70M, porque saben que ha recibido 75 del Varsa por Olmo

Por eso nadie quiere ser el primero en vender. Por lo que se deja todo para el ultimo dia, salvo los jugadores libres


----------



## filets (31 Ago 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Por partes, lo de Olmo lo dice un juntaletras del Spork y por ahí he leído que estaba desmentido, pero sin fuentes.
> Lo que sí dice Marca es que Farsa y Pateti negocian por el Principito gabacho, lo cual es una operación que no entiendo; una de las dos partes perderá con total seguridad y pinta que es el Farsa. Y dudo que el Pateti pague 75 por muy buena que fuera su etapa anterior.
> 
> Lo de Camavinga, igual que Bape, sigue sin ser oficial y eso me pone nervioso.



Por Griezman pagaran 50M.
Si el Atl no tiene dinero se ira cedido con compra la temporada que viene


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (31 Ago 2021)

Caranigra ya es oficial. Ahora entre las cervezas de antes, la cena y las copas de después queda media hora útil para fichar a Mbappé.

Atentos a sus pantallas.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

de tortuga olvidaros.

hay que pagar la clausula de koundé


----------



## Edu.R (31 Ago 2021)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 760156
> 
> 
> La prensa turca dice que Odegard y Lacazette hicieron cosas gays en el vestuario
> ...



Pues si el noruego tiene chorti desde hace años, y se va a dedicar a zumbarse en público a un negro a los 2 días de llegar. Claro que si.

Al lado de esto, la prensa deportiva española es rigurosa no, rigurosísima.


----------



## filets (31 Ago 2021)

si al final el Madrid va a fichar todo lo recomendado por ZZ, que le pongan de Director Deportivo y JAS que se vaya a los toros


----------



## pepitoburbujas (31 Ago 2021)

filets dijo:


> Imagina que el Varsa ficha a Daniel Olmo hace dos semanas.
> Cualquier jugador que quiera el Leipzig le van a pedir 70M, porque saben que ha recibido 75 del Varsa por Olmo
> 
> Por eso nadie quiere ser el primero en vender. Por lo que se deja todo para el ultimo dia, salvo los jugadores libres



ya, pero si venden y no compran, y se acaba la ventana de fichajes, los demás seguirán sabiendo que tienen la pasta de la venta sin gastar y los esperarán para en la próxima pedirles el dinero

No sé, de esta manera no va a dar tiempo a hacer operaciones que se podían haber hecho con tranquilidad


----------



## Edu.R (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> como esto salga para delante es fichajazo
> 
> aunque los de skysport .....
> dicen que el leipzig dice que nanai



Le acaban de vender a Ilaix Moriba al Leipzig por 15 millones, y ahora de repente el último día, ponen 75 por Dani Olmo. Estás que si, y más cuando el Bayern les han quitado a Nagelsmann y a Sabitzer por un buen pastizal.

Joder para una vez que podía haber funcionado lo del "dinero + jugador" y no lo aprovechan.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (31 Ago 2021)

filets dijo:


> si al final el Madrid va a fichar todo lo recomendado por ZZ, que le pongan de Director Deportivo y JAS que se vaya a los toros



Entrenador-Director deportivo-Presidente, todo en uno. Ese tendría que ser su cargo. Por debajo de él un equipo de psicólogos para evitar que le den sirocos y dimita.


----------



## hartman (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> ojito...



goll en la gaunas.
bappeeeeeee


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

dicen que en la página del psg


hartman dijo:


> goll en la gaunas.
> bappeeeeeee




nada....lo he borrado


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

salía richarlison en una foto con neymar en la página del psg


pero creo que...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

dicen que alquelaifi está ahora mismo en qatar


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (31 Ago 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> donde está la tortuga atontaos jajajajaj



Se veía venir, el 12 de septiembre juegan Neymar y Messi en forma, dudo que Mbappé en vez de jugar en ese equipazo y tener la oportunidad de ganarlo todo, eso si, puede que no con todos los reflectores que quiera, a no ganar nada en el Madrid con Isco o Marcelo y ser tildado de culpable


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

han metido a camavinga en el castilla

asi que hay una plaza libre


uy uy


----------



## Edu.R (31 Ago 2021)

Esta es la chorti de Odegaard, con pieses incluidos para los follapieses:


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

predrerol en el twitch en 5 minutos. va a decir algo importante


----------



## Edu.R (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> predrerol en el twitch en 5 minutos. va a decir algo importante



¿Dimite?


----------



## JimTonic (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> predrerol en el twitch en 5 minutos. va a decir algo importante




que a el también se la comio oddergard


----------



## filets (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> predrerol en el twitch en 5 minutos. va a decir algo importante



lleva dos dias con esa mierda
luego la informacion es "en el madrid son optimistas" o "en el madrid son pesimistas"
ya no engaña a nadie
lo de que viene de hablar por telefono es mentira
se lo inventan todo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

La buena noticia. el madrid ya tiene preparados los 7 contratos para mbape. 

la mala noticia.
el psg a estas horas aun no ha contestado


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

es lo que ha dicho. os lo juro


----------



## Edu.R (31 Ago 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> que a el también se la comio oddergard



Acabo de entender la movida, Noruega y Turquía están en el mismo grupo de clasificación para el Mundial, obviamente hay que tocarle los cojoncillos al rival.

Circulen.


----------



## filets (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> es lo que ha dicho. os lo juro



¿pero ha dicho TIC-TAC?


----------



## Señor Moscoso (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> La buena noticia. el madrid ya tiene preparados los 7 contratos para mbape.
> 
> la mala noticia.
> el psg a estas horas aun no ha contestado



esos juniors calentando en la banda para picar como locos el dni de mbappé y mandar el fax


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

la única posibilidad que negrape fiche por el real madrid es que flo diga....223 millones por negrapé

el psg lo venderá.


----------



## filets (31 Ago 2021)

¿No puede llamar Pedrerol al Jeque?
Y decirle TIC-TAC TIC-TAC

un par de pollitos y se lanza


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

saul al chelsi


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

sky sport dice que el fichaje de mbappe NO SE HACE


----------



## fachacine (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Y Gutiérrez no es nada del otro mundo



Joder para mí Gutierrez tiene pintaza


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (31 Ago 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Joder para mí Gutierrez tiene pintaza



Vamos , pedazo de jugador.

Tenian razón los que decían que se vendió a Reguilon porque el bueno de verdad estaba en el Castilla y había que esperar 1 o 2 años.

Espero que Carletto le eche valor y le de cuartelillo más allá de los partidos en los que no pueda convocar a Mendy por lesión.


----------



## fachacine (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Creo que son 80



Espero que tito Flo no haga el gilipollas pagando esa burrada por Kounde, y menos pagándoselo a los gitanos del Sevilla, con ese orgullo de mierda que se gastan cada vez que el Madrid pregunta por un jugador suyo. Osea ¿Varane con 4 Champions y un Mundial vale 50 millones y Kounde que no tiene una mierda vale 80? Venga hombre, vale ya, y que no me vengan con que Varane es más barato porque le queda un año, excusa típica para justificar jugadores burbujeados.


----------



## hartman (31 Ago 2021)

que venga camamandinga hace que vizco juegue menos que....


----------



## hartman (31 Ago 2021)

y a Asensio no le habra gustado mucho otro que va a jugar mucho.


----------



## fachacine (31 Ago 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Una palabra para definir la situación actual del fútbol español sería "incertidumbre". Los clubes están todos tiesos, y por eso se agarraban al dinero de CVC, aunque aquello suponía hipotecarse durante décadas. Y ya veremos si en invierno vuelven a jugar a puerta cerrada, porque nunca se sabe. Los derechos de televisión a la baja, cada vez menos audiencia, menor interés por parte de la gente... No es una situación muy halagüeña, la verdad.



Lo del dinero del CVC y los equipos modestos agarrando el "maná caído del cielo" se parece tanto a lo de las hipotecas que dieron lugar a este foro...


----------



## Sanctis (31 Ago 2021)

hartman dijo:


> y a Asensio no le habra gustado mucho otro que va a jugar mucho.



Pero el Camavinga no es medio defensivo tipo Casemiro?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

florentino lleva dos horas encerrado en la ciudad deportiva


----------



## fachacine (31 Ago 2021)

Ya es oficial, hemos fichado a Vaya-Minga


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

el madrid estaría barajando pagar lo que pagó el psg por neymar


----------



## hartman (31 Ago 2021)

floper larga a vizco y a hazzard.


----------



## MC33 (31 Ago 2021)

Para mi el “fichaje” deseado hoy sería deshacerse de Hazard, o al menos cederlo para perderlo de vista


----------



## John Rambo (31 Ago 2021)

Anelkappé no va a venir.


----------



## JimTonic (31 Ago 2021)

MC33 dijo:


> Para mi el “fichaje” deseado hoy sería deshacerse de Hazard, o al menos cederlo para perderlo de vista




si no hubieramos vendido a Odegard podriamos encerrrar al noruego con Hazard en un vestuario de la ciudad deportiva hasta que aceptara bajarse el sueldo


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (31 Ago 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Espero que tito Flo no haga el gilipollas pagando esa burrada por Kounde, y menos pagándoselo a los gitanos del Sevilla, con ese orgullo de mierda que se gastan cada vez que el Madrid pregunta por un jugador suyo. Osea ¿Varane con 4 Champions y un Mundial vale 50 millones y Kounde que no tiene una mierda vale 80? Venga hombre, vale ya, y que no me vengan con que Varane es más barato porque le queda un año, excusa típica para justificar jugadores burbujeados.



Varane sigue sin debutae en en MU, un poco raro porque lo habían fichado hace tiempo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

se dice que el madrid ha ofrecido 227 millones


----------



## Edu.R (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> se dice que el madrid ha ofrecido 227 millones



No, han sido 2.132, me lo ha dicho la canción que estoy escuchando en Youtube.


----------



## John Rambo (31 Ago 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Varane sigue sin debutae en en MU, un poco raro porque lo habían fichado hace tiempo



Varane, a mi gusto, llevaba un par de años más flojo, especialmente este, sin Ramos al lado de le veían mucho las costuras.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

lo dice GOAL


----------



## vurvujo (31 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Alguna explicación de lo de Caraminga?. Sí, ya sé que lleva años sonando, pero es que justo ahora es muy raro.



El R.M. ha estado ahorrando pasta para traer a Mbappé.
Mbappé no viene y tenemos cierta necesidad parte baja y media baja.
Con parte de la pasta que iba para a Mbappé se traen al tal Camavinga.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

OJITO...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

MBAPPE ESTÁ EN EL TMS


----------



## Edge2 (31 Ago 2021)




----------



## hartman (31 Ago 2021)

TIC-TAC


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

L


Edge2 dijo:


>




LO DIJE YO PRIMERO


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

LA OFERTA DE 227 MILLONES LA HA CONFIRMADO GOAL


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (31 Ago 2021)

Lo de CaraMinga, (VayaMinga , CaraNigra, etc...) parece un buen movimiento: es un chaval jovencísimo, con muy buena pinta, para jugar en un sector del campo donde necesitamos ir renovando el equipo, este año se va aclimatando y va cogiendo sitio para la próxima temporada que se jubilan Modric, Isco, se larga a Ceballos etc... 30/ 40 kilos esta bien pues tienes margen para sacarle pasta en el.futuro si no cuaja y tiene tan pocos años que aún le queda mucho futbol que ofrecer y tiempo para saber realmente lo que es el Real Madrid; es un tipo que ya ha debutado en la absoluta de su pais casi siendo juvenil, y es una jugada inteligente, "no gastas 100 kilos en Pogba pero fichas un tipo que podría darte lo.mismo en el campo en 2/3 años", ahora puede funcionar como suplente de Casemiro. Le jodera la vida a Blanco, pero hay que reconocer que es muy buena idea ficharlo.


Lo de Koundé por 80 kilos parece una estupidez de "aquí mi polla" de última hora, caro e innecesario. Otra cosa es que pagues 50 como ofrecían los ingleses porque nos interesa un 4 central de garantías y es lo cobrado por Varane.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> ¿Dimite?



no caerá esa breva


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

LUK DE JONG AL FARSA


----------



## Tubiegah (31 Ago 2021)

hartman dijo:


> y a Asensio no le habra gustado mucho otro que va a jugar mucho.



Que le den por culo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Lo de CaraMinga, (VayaMinga , CaraNigra, etc...) parece un buen movimiento: es un chaval jovencísimo, con muy buena pinta, para jugar en un sector del campo donde necesitamos ir renovando el equipo, este año se va aclimatando y va cogiendo sitio para la próxima temporada que se jubilan Modric, Isco, se larga a Ceballos etc... 30/ 40 kilos esta bien pues tienes margen para sacarle pasta en el.futuro si no cuaja y tiene tan pocos años que aún le queda mucho futbol que ofrecer y tiempo para saber realmente lo que es el Real Madrid; es un tipo que ya ha debutado en la absoluta de su pais casi siendo juvenil, y es una jugada inteligente, "no gastas 100 kilos en Pogba pero fichas un tipo que podría darte lo.mismo en el campo en 2/3 años", ahora puede funcionar como suplente de Casemiro. Le jodera la vida a Blanco, pero hay que reconocer que es muy buena idea ficharlo.
> 
> 
> Lo de Koundé por 80 kilos parece una estupidez de "aquí mi polla" de última hora, caro e innecesario. Otra cosa es que pagues 50 como ofrecían los ingleses porque nos interesa un 4 central de garantías y es lo cobrado por Varane.



Vayaminga es un jugador interesante. El madrí debería ofrecer 60 por kundé.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> LUK DE JONG AL FARSA



se rumoreaba


----------



## filets (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> LUK DE JONG AL FARSA



31 años y cara de tonto


----------



## fachacine (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> LA OFERTA DE 227 MILLONES LA HA CONFIRMADO GOAL



Tio de verdad, me niego a hacer más clicks en la web del Marca y del As, se acabó, encenderé la tele a las 00:01 y me enteraré de lo que ha pasado, desconecto joder, conmigo que no cuenten para esta mierda.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

pedrerol dice que mbape se queda


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

el madrid lo acaba de romper


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

se acabó


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

a por koundé


----------



## John Rambo (31 Ago 2021)

Lástima..


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 Ago 2021)

Mbappe no vale 180 kilos ni creo que los vaya a valer nunca. Por otra parte, resulta evidente como ya me temia, que defensivamente el equipo es mas debil que la temporada pasada, y todo por no querer ir a por un buen central, porque ni Militao es el nuevo Pepe, ni Alba sera tampoco el que vaya a compensar la marcha de Ramos y Varane.

Solo espero que pase lo que pase, en caso de que la temporada volviese a terminar en blanco, no lo vuelva a pagar Ancelotti.


----------



## Pelele VI (31 Ago 2021)

Caraminga no juega donde Casinigro no es mediocentro defensivo sino interior como Pogba, Kroos o Mordic


----------



## filets (31 Ago 2021)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

el psg sigue sin contestar. El madrid habría ofrecido 200 millones

dicen que mbappe está hundido


----------



## Pelele VI (31 Ago 2021)

Varane y Ramos, dos grandes salidas, muy bien vendido uno y culopateado el otro. Justo en su momento.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

ojalá que la información esa de que mbape está hundido sea cierta. Indicaría que firmaría en enero FIJO


----------



## Señor Moscoso (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> el psg sigue sin contestar. El madrid habría ofrecido 200 millones
> 
> dicen que mbappe está hundido



Prefirió ser un siervo de los follacabras ahora que aguante


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (31 Ago 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Varane sigue sin debutae en en MU, un poco raro porque lo habían fichado hace tiempo



Ejem. Ejem

Varane ya impone su ley en Manchester

Y del Marca

El Manchester United gana (aún sin Cristiano) en el debut de Varane




*Raphaël Varane, debut, victoria y portería a cero*
El francés iniciaba su* nueva etapa en el Manchester United sin mucho sobresaltos* en la primera mitad, pero tuvo que lidiar con el siempre peligroso *Traoré*. Bien en las coberturas y despejando el balón, fue el* encargado de comenzar las jugadas ante un rival que prefería esperar *en el centro del campo. Finalmente la sobriedad que lo caracteriza dieron mucha tranquilidad a sus compañeros.

El que sigue sin debutar es Gitane Ramos... que como ya comentamos tiene la rodilla más jodida de lo que se ha publicado.o.dado a entender.


----------



## cebollo (31 Ago 2021)

Los tres centrocampistas tienen que ser Casemiro, Valverde y un organizador (Modric o Kroos, son vejestorios y deben rotar). 

Camavinga puede ser útil para dar descanso a Casemiro y a Valverde. 

Isco y Ceballos no deben jugar jamás, son alineación indebida.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (31 Ago 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Los tres centrocampistas tienen que ser Casemiro, Valverde y un organizador (Modric o Kroos, son vejestorios y deben rotar).
> 
> Camavinga puede ser útil para dar descanso a Casemiro y a Valverde.
> 
> Isco y Ceballos no deben jugar jamás, son alineación indebida.



.. ese organizador deberia haber sido Odegaard...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

no se si os habéis enterado pero el psg ha fichado a un lateral izqueirdo que dicen que es la mayor promesa para ese puesto del mundo


----------



## hartman (31 Ago 2021)

vaya equipo wapo esta haciendo el chelsea
ojocuidao.


----------



## Pelele VI (31 Ago 2021)

Jugadores bien vendidos o culopateados por el Madrid:

Ramos
Varane
Odegard
Cristiano
Higuaín
Di María
Özil
Kovacic
LLorente
Morata
Casillas
Raúl
Keylor
Theo

Jugadores mal vendidos o mal echados:

Cri cri cri


----------



## spam (31 Ago 2021)

Me incorporo ahora a la ronda de transistores... minuto y resultado Sara?


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (31 Ago 2021)

spam dijo:


> Me incorporo ahora a la ronda de transistores... minuto y resultado Sara?


----------



## filets (31 Ago 2021)

BASADO


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (31 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Ejem. Ejem
> 
> Varane ya impone su ley en Manchester
> 
> ...



Ah, gracias, pensaba que no había debutado


----------



## Pelele VI (31 Ago 2021)

Votad





__





Porra fichaje de Mbappé. Esta noche acaba el plazo. VOTA.


A ver quien acierta. El plazo acaba a las 12 de la noche.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (31 Ago 2021)

Pelele VI dijo:


> Votad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Va ser que no y es lo.mejor que nos podía pasar.

Edito.- ya voté


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (31 Ago 2021)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 760346
> 
> 
> BASADO



Como le gusta el regateo a esta gente....


----------



## Roedr (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> MBAPPE ESTÁ EN EL TMS



WTF? yo había entrado a hacer un resumen optimista de la situación y levantar el ánimo del Madridismo


----------



## Roedr (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> no se si os habéis enterado pero el psg ha fichado a un lateral izqueirdo que dicen que es la mayor promesa para ese puesto del mundo



Mejor, así no nos lo quita un club de verdad.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ago 2021)

Pelele VI dijo:


> Votad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No viene. Si quiere venir el año que viene perfecto, sinó ya nos haremos un equipo. No pasa nada.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

mbape ha rechazado 45 millones netos . Según le parisien


----------



## Xequinfumfa (31 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> El fichaje de Camavinga si le gustará, creo que era uno de los nombres que usted quería para el año que viene.
> 
> Eso recuerdo al menos...



Sí, señor. 

De hecho, dije que creía que los planes del Madrid iban a ser Alaba y Camavinga este año y Haaland y Mbappé el año que viene. 

Camavinga es un jugón. Nos va a dar muchas alegrías.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

de jong está muy cerca del farsa


----------



## HDR (31 Ago 2021)

Fichajazo el de Camavinga, más aún por 40 millones, y más aún por suponer una patada en la boca del PSG. Estaban obsesionados con tenerlo ellos, iba a ser algo así como su Vinicius de allí.

Lo de Mbappé por 200 millones me parece una subnormalidad gorda. Si quiere venir al Madrid, lo hace gratis en 4 meses. Si cambia de opinión, que le follen, fichamos a Haaland y a 1 o 2 más de semejante nivel, y ya está.


----------



## euromelon (31 Ago 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Me da a mi que el noruego ponia el culo.



Esto es el salvame? Pero desde luego no tenéis muchas luces creyendoos cuentas random


----------



## Roedr (31 Ago 2021)

Al final intercambiamos al maricón noruego por Caravinga. Al balance neto del mercado de fichajes es positivo.


----------



## euromelon (31 Ago 2021)

HDR dijo:


> Fichajazo el de Camavinga, más aún por 40 millones, y más aún por suponer una patada en la boca del PSG. Estaban obsesionados con tenerlo ellos, iba a ser algo así como su Vinicius de allí.
> 
> Lo de Mbappé por 200 millones me parece una subnormalidad gorda. Si quiere venir al Madrid, lo hace gratis en 4 meses. Si cambia de opinión, que le follen, fichamos a Haaland y a 1 o 2 más de semejante nivel, y ya está.



El agente de camavinga buena gente no como el pizzero


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (31 Ago 2021)

HDR dijo:


> Fichajazo el de Camavinga, más aún por 40 millones, y más aún por suponer una patada en la boca del PSG. Estaban obsesionados con tenerlo ellos, iba a ser algo así como su Vinicius de allí.
> 
> Lo de Mbappé por 200 millones me parece una subnormalidad gorda. Si quiere venir al Madrid, lo hace gratis en 4 meses. Si cambia de opinión, que le follen, fichamos a Haaland y a 1 o 2 más de semejante nivel, y ya está.



Si Mbappé en esa liga de mierda ni pasa de los 30 goles


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

griezman al pateti. casi hecho


----------



## euromelon (31 Ago 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Ejem. Ejem
> 
> Varane ya impone su ley en Manchester
> 
> ...



Peligroso la puta mierda mantera de Adama traor e ?busca sus estadisticas


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

reportero de bein sport dice que el madrid ha hecho una oferta de 220


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> de jong está muy cerca del farsa



Menudo subnormal De Jong jugando en el Barsa, juega bastante bien, pero está en un equipo que se cae a pedazos

Creo que hasta rechazó al Bayern


----------



## Roedr (31 Ago 2021)

HDR dijo:


> Fichajazo el de Camavinga, más aún por 40 millones, y más aún por suponer una patada en la boca del PSG. Estaban obsesionados con tenerlo ellos, iba a ser algo así como su Vinicius de allí.
> 
> Lo de Mbappé por 200 millones me parece una subnormalidad gorda. Si quiere venir al Madrid, l*o hace gratis en 4 meses.* Si cambia de opinión, que le follen, fichamos a Haaland y a 1 o 2 más de semejante nivel, y ya está.



que no... o viene ahora por un trillón de euros, o no vendrá jamás. Además, yo estoy dispuesto a pagar de mi propio bolsillo por no soportar la agonía mediática de la renovación de tortuga durante un año, que es lo que duraría la cosa hasta que el PSG se aveniese a convertirlo en el mejor pagado de la plantilla.


----------



## Roedr (31 Ago 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Menudo subnormal De Jong jugando en el Barsa, juega bastante bien, pero está en un equipo que se cae a pedazos
> 
> Creo que hasta rechazó al Bayern



Deberíamos hacerle una oferta irrechazable al Farsa por el tulipán.


----------



## HDR (31 Ago 2021)

Espero que el jeque ese haga honor a su condición de moraco, y rechace los 200 cual auténtico gilipollas. En cualquier otra circunstancia sería un gran fichaje, pero quedando libre en 4 meses no.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (31 Ago 2021)

*Arsenal en la premier:

Brentford 2-0 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-0 Arsenal
M.City 5-0 Arsenal

vaya comienzo.....*


----------



## euromelon (31 Ago 2021)

Adama traore 7 goles 16 asistencias en 8100 minutos en la premier IMPRESIONANTW EH


----------



## Roedr (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> griezman al pateti. casi hecho



Muy bueno para el atlético.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (31 Ago 2021)

HDR dijo:


> Espero que el jeque ese haga honor a su condición de moraco, y rechace los 200 cual auténtico gilipollas. En cualquier otra circunstancia sería un gran fichaje, pero quedando libre en 4 meses no.



Os juro que no acabo de entender nada en la obsesión de Floper con Mbappé... Es una barbaridad de operación aunque quieras inaugurar el Bernabéu con un megacrack... Es una locura sideral...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ago 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> *Arsenal en la premier:
> 
> Brentford 2-0 Arsenal
> Chelsea 2-0 Arsenal
> ...



Son colistas. Arteta no llega ni a octubre.


----------



## Pelele VI (31 Ago 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Os juro que no acabo de entender nada en la obsesión de Floper con Mbappé... Es una barbaridad de operación aunque quieras inaugurar el Bernabéu con un megacrack... Es una locura sideral...



¿Qué locura sideral si es baratísimo por 200 millones?

Esos galácticos a veces salen rana pero en general son la mejor inversión posible. Si sale malo en 2 años lo vendes al PSG o CITY otra vez por lo mismo o algo menos y ya está,


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ago 2021)

HDR dijo:


> Fichajazo el de Camavinga, más aún por 40 millones, y más aún por suponer una patada en la boca del PSG. Estaban obsesionados con tenerlo ellos, iba a ser algo así como su Vinicius de allí.
> 
> Lo de Mbappé por 200 millones me parece una subnormalidad gorda. Si quiere venir al Madrid, lo hace gratis en 4 meses. Si cambia de opinión, que le follen, fichamos a Haaland y a 1 o 2 más de semejante nivel, y ya está.



Frappé no ha hecho nada públicamente para venir. Acabará renovando.


----------



## Pelele VI (31 Ago 2021)

HDR dijo:


> Fichajazo el de Camavinga, más aún por 40 millones, y más aún por suponer una patada en la boca del PSG. Estaban obsesionados con tenerlo ellos, iba a ser algo así como su Vinicius de allí.
> 
> Lo de Mbappé por 200 millones me parece una subnormalidad gorda. Si quiere venir al Madrid, lo hace gratis en 4 meses. Si cambia de opinión, que le follen, fichamos a Haaland y a 1 o 2 más de semejante nivel, y ya está.



Pero vendría en junio, no? En enero ya puede negociar con quien quiera pero hasta junio nada, no?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

mbapé habría rechazado la mejor ficha de la historia del psg

50 netos

según le parisien


----------



## Pericoburbujista (31 Ago 2021)

Pelele VI dijo:


> ¿Qué locura sideral si es baratísimo por 200 millones?
> 
> Esos galácticos a veces salen rana pero en general son la mejor inversión posible. Si sale malo en 2 años lo vendes al PSG o CITY otra vez por lo mismo o algo menos y ya está,



Pero... ¿ A 5 meses de negociar con el jugador ??? No sé... Sigo sin entenderlo...


----------



## Pelele VI (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> mbapé habría rechazado la mejor ficha de la historia del psg
> 
> 50 netos
> 
> según le parisien



Esta es la parte que me cuesta entender del caso Mbappé.

Que quiera jugar en el Madrid renunciando a 20 o 25 millones netos al año es demasiado. Salvo que los gane por mayor publicidad no lo entiendo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

Pelele VI dijo:


> Esta es la parte que me cuesta entender del caso Mbappé.
> 
> Que quiera jugar en el Madrid renunciando a 20 o 25 millones netos al año es demasiado. Salvo que los gane por mayor publicidad no lo entiendo.




es que igual la prima de fichaje que le ofrece el madrid es de 100 millones. Quien sabe


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (31 Ago 2021)

yo ya empiezo a ver a casimiro demasiado blanco, no sé


----------



## Pelele VI (31 Ago 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Pero... ¿ A 5 meses de negociar con el jugador ??? No sé... Sigo sin entenderlo...



Ah, pues eso dicen que es porque así te lo aseguras y que de todas formas le tienes que pagar una prima de fichaje enorme si viene libre de unos 80-100 millones. 

Eso dicen pero no lo entiendo bien tampoco como lo valoran, pero por Hazaard pagaron 150 millones en ultimo año y eso si fue peor


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

griezman oficial según el equipe


----------



## Xequinfumfa (31 Ago 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Fundamentamente porque ni tenemos el dinero que tienen ellos y para colmo ya se demostro en la primera epoca de Florentino wue fichar cada año al mas caro del mercado no era sinonimo de exito ni mucho menos.
> 
> Por cieeto antes me equivoque. El canterano que supuestamente esta tapado por la llegada de Camavinga es Blanco y no Arribas, fallo mio.



Yo creo que sí se cuenta con Blanco. 
Casemiro/Blanco, Modric/Camavinga y Kroos/Valverde. 

Camavinga puede jugar perfectamente de pivote defensivo, pero creo que jugará de interior. Tiene demasiada calidad para usarlo exclusivamente de stopper.


----------



## artemis (31 Ago 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Pero... ¿ A 5 meses de negociar con el jugador ??? No sé... Sigo sin entenderlo...



Lógico que no lo entiendas... Tu club no tiene ese dinero y eres incapaz de concebirlo, pero mira el lado bueno... Debéis ser el club más saneado de Cataluña


----------



## Pericoburbujista (31 Ago 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Lógico que no lo entiendas... Tu club no tiene ese dinero y eres incapaz de concebirlo, pero mira el lado bueno... Debéis ser el club más saneado de Cataluña



Ni el tuyo tampoco...

Ahora los culerdos os vuelven a endiñar al Principito... ¿ Lo vais a recibir a besos ??... Eso sí que es demijrancia pura...

Nosotros semos probes pero onraos...


----------



## Pelele VI (31 Ago 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Ni el tuyo tampoco...
> 
> Ahora los culerdos os vuelven a endiñar al Principito... ¿ Lo vais a recibir a besos ??... Eso sí que es demijrancia pura...
> 
> Nosotros semos probes pero onraos...



Hace mucho que no nos vendéis a nadie, ¿no?

El Español siempre ha sido nuestra mejor cantera, buenos jugadores nos han dado.


----------



## Covid Bryant (31 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Esta es la chorti de Odegaard, con pieses incluidos para los follapieses:



pa ser millonario muy muy average


----------



## Roedr (31 Ago 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> *Frappé no ha hecho nada públicamente para venir. Acabará renovando.*



Exacto, lo he comentado varias veces. La tortuga no ha hecho absolutamente nada que le ponga en un compromiso, no ha dado la cara. Compara con Modric en el Totenham.


----------



## artemis (31 Ago 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Ni el tuyo tampoco...
> 
> Ahora los culerdos os vuelven a endiñar al Principito... ¿ Lo vais a recibir a besos ??... Eso sí que es demijrancia pura...
> 
> Nosotros semos probes pero onraos...



Fichazajo... Le timamos una vez más... Hacer negocios con los culerdos es más fácil que timar a Álvaro del Bosque

Honrados? Perdisteis la honra cuando vendisteis la Eñe a los independentistas


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Esto es el salvame? Pero desde luego no tenéis muchas luces creyendoos cuentas random



Tampoco es que me lo crea 100% ni que me importe su vida, pero como me cae regular y escribir es gratis... Pero vamos, tu entrando al trapo como si fueras su manager no es que parezcas el mas listo de la clase, dicho sin rencor, que no voy a insultar a uno del madrid...


----------



## Covid Bryant (31 Ago 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Se veía venir, el 12 de septiembre juegan Neymar y Messi en forma, dudo que Mbappé en vez de jugar en ese equipazo y tener la oportunidad de ganarlo todo, eso si, puede que no con todos los reflectores que quiera, a no ganar nada en el Madrid con Isco o Marcelo y ser tildado de culpable



mbape quiere ser estrellita unica, es lo q le da el mandril

como han fracasado y se han traido otro mandingo, lo que pasara es que el jeque le va a poner 50 kilos netos en la mesa para ser el mejor pagado del mundo follandose a neymierdas y mesias, renovara 5 años y adios mandril

el mandril si fuese medio listo ficharia a JALAND hoy mismo

pero como sois subnormales os toca comer pollas años en blanco y 48 sin chempion jjajajaja


----------



## Pericoburbujista (31 Ago 2021)

Pelele VI dijo:


> Hace mucho que no nos vendéis a nadie, ¿no?
> 
> El Español siempre ha sido nuestra mejor cantera, buenos jugadores nos han dado.



Si no recuerdo mal, el último fue Iván Helguera... Sí...Hace tiempo ya...


----------



## Pelele VI (31 Ago 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Si no recuerdo mal, el último fue Iván Helguera... Sí...Hace tiempo ya...



Que dices, por ejemplo Callejón y alguno más me parece.


----------



## Covid Bryant (31 Ago 2021)

y la farsa no anda mucho mejor, regala a grisman al paleti despues de pagarles 120 kilos hace 2 años


----------



## euromelon (31 Ago 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Tampoco es que me lo crea 100% ni que me importe su vida, pero como me cae regular y escribir es gratis... Pero vamos, tu entrando al trapo como si fueras su manager no es que parezcas el mas listo de la clase, dicho sin rencor, que no voy a insultar a uno del madrid...



A ti te cae bien Arribas . Que me diga eso un deficiente mental me lo tomo como un halago...que no es que te esté llamando tonto....


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (31 Ago 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> mbape quiere ser estrellita unica, es lo q le da el mandril
> 
> como han fracasado y se han traido otro mandingo, lo que pasara es que el jeque le va a poner 50 kilos netos en la mesa para ser el mejor pagado del mundo follandose a neymierdas y mesias, renovara 5 años y adios mandril
> 
> ...



El Madrid ahora está haciéndo lo mismo que el Barça hace unos años, manteniéndo vacas sagradas que no tiene sentido por qué siguen ahí

Si sigue así, por lo menos las próximas 5 temporadas no ganarán la champions


----------



## Pelele VI (31 Ago 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Si no recuerdo mal, el último fue Iván Helguera... Sí...Hace tiempo ya...



Asensio, Lucas Vázquez y Kiko Casilla, por ejemplo, aunque eran cedidos, creo. ¿O recomprados?








Real Madrid y Espanyol: 46 jugadores en común


La relación entre Madrid y Espanyol fue siempre especial desde la época de Zamora, que recaló en Chamartín en 1930 por 100.000 pesetas. Desde entonces, casi medio centenar de jugadores han vestido las dos camisetas. El último, Callejón, que le costó al Madrid 5,5 millones de euros.



as.com












Espanyol-Real Madrid: Todos los jugadores del Espanyol que han jugado en el Madrid


Cinco jugadores del Espanyol vistieron en su día la camiseta del Real Madrid




www.mundodeportivo.com


----------



## Roedr (31 Ago 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> mbape quiere ser estrellita unica, es lo q le da el mandril
> 
> como han fracasado y se han traido otro mandingo, lo que pasara es que el jeque le va a poner 50 kilos netos en la mesa para ser el mejor pagado del mundo follandose a neymierdas y mesias, renovara 5 años y adios mandril
> 
> ...



Hombre, no es más resultado. Para nosotros Mbapé en el PSG es como Neymar en el PSG, dos jugadorazos desactivados en un club de mierda.
Lo jodido sería que se fueran al Farsa, pero en el PSG... que se jubilen allí.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (31 Ago 2021)

Pelele VI dijo:


> Que dices, por ejemplo Callejón y alguno más me parece.



Callejón ya venía traspasado del Castilla.... Y más recientes, Asensio y Lucas Vázquez, también venían del Castilla. Kiko Casilla también venía del Castilla...


----------



## Pelele VI (31 Ago 2021)

Clubes hermanos como el Atleti y el Barsa.


----------



## Edu.R (31 Ago 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> El Madrid ahora está igual que el Barça, manteniéndo vacas sagradas que no tiene sentido por qué siguen ahí
> 
> Si sigue así, por lo menos las próximas 5 temporadas no ganarán la champions



Las únicas vacas sagradas que se mantienen son Isco y Marcelo, y porque no llegan ofertas razonables. Cuando se acaba el contrato, dejarán de estar en el equipo.

El resto de vacas sagradas tienen nivel de sobra para tener sitio en el equipo. Modric, Kroos, Benzema... hasta Lucas Vázquez como suplente para apaños, tiene sitio.

Asique no me jodas, que no estamos igual.


----------



## Roedr (31 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Las únicas vacas sagradas que se mantienen son Isco y Marcelo, y porque no llegan ofertas razonables. Cuando se acaba el contrato, dejarán de estar en el equipo.
> 
> El resto de vacas sagradas tienen nivel de sobra para tener sitio en el equipo. Modric, Kroos, Benzema... hasta Lucas Vázquez como suplente para apaños, tiene sitio.
> 
> Asique no me jodas, que no estamos igual.



Marcelo es una leyenda y tiene una edad, y cuando termine con el Madrid cualquier salida será honrosa. Pero Isco?, va a saltar del Madrid a dónde?.


----------



## Pelele VI (31 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Las únicas vacas sagradas que se mantienen son Isco y Marcelo, y porque no llegan ofertas razonables. Cuando se acaba el contrato, dejarán de estar en el equipo.
> 
> El resto de vacas sagradas tienen nivel de sobra para tener sitio en el equipo. Modric, Kroos, Benzema... hasta Lucas Vázquez como suplente para apaños, tiene sitio.
> 
> Asique no me jodas, que no estamos igual.



Modric, Kroos, Benzema y Lucas deberían llevar fuera del Madrid 2 años siendo generosos.


----------



## Edu.R (31 Ago 2021)

Pelele VI dijo:


> Clubes hermanos como el Atleti y el Barsa.



Hace no mucho, Suarez, Griezmann y Messi. Ahora Depay, Braithwaite y Dembelé. Y todo esto sin pillar un €uro, ya que los 3 se han ido gratis/cedidos.


----------



## Edu.R (31 Ago 2021)

Pelele VI dijo:


> Modric, Kroos, Benzema y Lucas deberían llevar fuera del Madrid 2 años siendo generosos.



            

¡Modric! La madre que nos trajo.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (31 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Las únicas vacas sagradas que se mantienen son Isco y Marcelo, y porque no llegan ofertas razonables. Cuando se acaba el contrato, dejarán de estar en el equipo.
> 
> El resto de vacas sagradas tienen nivel de sobra para tener sitio en el equipo. Modric, Kroos, Benzema... hasta Lucas Vázquez como suplente para apaños, tiene sitio.
> 
> Asique no me jodas, que no estamos igual.



Lo mismo pasó en el Barsa allá por el 2018, mantuvo titulares indiscutibles a Piqué, Busquets y Rakitic sin rotarlos cuando se veía que a veces no estaban jugando bien, y mira los resultados de eso.....


----------



## calzonazos (31 Ago 2021)

Pelele VI dijo:


> Jugadores bien vendidos o culopateados por el Madrid:
> 
> Ramos
> Varane
> ...



Llorente mal vendido. Robben mal vendido, di María si porque fue una pasta pero aún es válido, el resto ok


----------



## Roedr (31 Ago 2021)

calzonazos dijo:


> Llorente mal vendido. Robben mal vendido, di María si porque fue una pasta pero aún es válido, el resto ok



Buen ratio... vendemos mejor que compramos.


----------



## Pelele VI (31 Ago 2021)

Lo más importante de una plantilla es su juventud y forma física por encima de su calidad técnica.

El Madrid gana 4 en 5 años por su juventud y forma física, a partir de entonces no gana ni a las chapas por su edad.

El Barcelona lo mismo.

Y el Chelsea gana este año la Champions por ser un rodillo físico con mucha juventud.

Los que mantienen viejos son un cáncer. Y así pasa lo que pasa. Viejos a la puta calle a los 30.


----------



## euromelon (31 Ago 2021)

Se busca salida de última hora a Mariano cebollas y las dos morsas.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ago 2021)

mbapé acaba de dar un like a la publicación de camavinga de que "es un sueño hecho realidad estar en el real madrid"

Y NO le ESTABA SIGUIENDO


----------



## JimTonic (31 Ago 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Marcelo es una leyenda y tiene una edad, y cuando termine con el Madrid cualquier salida será honrosa. Pero Isco?, va a saltar del Madrid a dónde?.



Espero que desde el puente de Segovia


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (31 Ago 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Se busca salida de última hora a Mariano cebollas y las dos morsas.



Mariano al Sevilla en el hueco de De Jong.
Cebollas al Betis en el hueco de Carvalho.
Hazard a la Juve en el hueco de Cristiano.
Isco al Barsa en el hueco de Griezmann.

Hágase.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 Ago 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Si no recuerdo mal, el último fue Iván Helguera... Sí...Hace tiempo ya...



Tambien estuvo Callejon y creo que Kiko Casilla amen de Asensio


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 Ago 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Mariano al Sevilla en el hueco de De Jong.
> Cebollas al Betis en el hueco de Carvalho.
> Hazard a la Juve en el hueco de Cristiano.
> Isco al Barsa en el hueco de Griezmann.
> ...



Isco necesita dos huecos, no me jodas, que esta heco un cerdo,el de griezman y el del otro que tuvieron que dejar ir, sino no cabe ....


----------



## Woden (31 Ago 2021)

Pelele VI dijo:


> Hace mucho que no nos vendéis a nadie, ¿no?
> 
> El Español siempre ha sido nuestra mejor cantera, buenos jugadores nos han dado.



empieza a ser hora de devolverles a Ausencia.


----------



## euromelon (31 Ago 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Mariano al Sevilla en el hueco de De Jong.
> Cebollas al Betis en el hueco de Carvalho.
> Hazard a la Juve en el hueco de Cristiano.
> Isco al Barsa en el hueco de Griezmann.
> ...



Les pago la mudanza a todos


----------



## Roedr (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> mbapé acaba de dar un like a la publicación de camavinga de que "es un sueño hecho realidad estar en el real madrid"
> 
> Y NO le ESTABA SIGUIENDO



Pues con eso los youtubers y Pedrerol tienen munición para varios meses. Por Dios, que renueve con Qatar de una vez.


----------



## Cuqui (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> mbapé acaba de dar un like a la publicación de camavinga de que "es un sueño hecho realidad estar en el real madrid"
> 
> Y NO le ESTABA SIGUIENDO



Ninguna pena. El eligio el psg y podria haber hecho mucho mas por venir si realmente lo deseaba. Ahora le espera un añito intensito, y ya veremos si no renueva. Solo espero que si floren lo firma no trate de quedar bien con los moromierda pagandoles algo en concepto de formacion o algo asi.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (31 Ago 2021)

Dice el Marca que la delantera del Rayo va a ser Mariano-Falcao.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (31 Ago 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> Espero que desde el puente de Segovia



Lo que me he reído cabrón... todavía lo hago


----------



## Xequinfumfa (31 Ago 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Dice el Marca que la delantera del Rayo va a ser Mariano-Falcao.



Coño, pedazo de delantera para el Rayo, ¿no? Si se confirma yo creo que tienen la permanencia asegurada. Fichajazos.


----------



## Cuqui (31 Ago 2021)

Cerezo es el autentico presidente del barca. Floren deberia comprar el cartel de la campaña de laporta y llevarla al museo.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (31 Ago 2021)

Bueno, no viene Mbappé. Dejo programado el mensaje "apenas si se ha cerrado, todavía se podría inscribir" para las 00.01 y me voy a llorar dormir. Mañana será otro día, eso es casi seguro.


----------



## Roedr (31 Ago 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Bueno, no viene Mbappé. Dejo programado el mensaje "apenas si se ha cerrado, todavía se podría inscribir" para las 00.01 y me voy a llorar dormir. Mañana será otro día, eso es casi seguro.



60' para el nuevo capítulo: Mbappé en enero.


----------



## Edge2 (31 Ago 2021)

Madridistas, viene mbappe ya?


----------



## DRIDMA (31 Ago 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Madridistas, viene mbappe ya?



A Canaletas!!


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (31 Ago 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Madridistas, viene mbappe ya?



Estarás contento con lo de Germán, eh. DIcho esto, ¿cómo tenéis pensado descagarle la placa?


----------



## spam (31 Ago 2021)

Bueno, pues entramos en la zona Cesarini... queda alguien en el barco o ya ha desertado todo el mundo?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 Ago 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Madridistas, viene mbappe ya?



Debe estar al caer, dijo textualmente "cuando el atletico gane una champions fichare por el Madrid para poner las cosas en su sitio de nuevo" , asi que para Junio lo mas tardar....


----------



## Roedr (31 Ago 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Madridistas, viene mbappe ya?



Enhorabuena por Griezmann, ahora a ver si al Cholo no le explota la cabeza con dos goleadores en el equipo.


----------



## euromelon (31 Ago 2021)

spam dijo:


> Bueno, pues entramos en la zona Cesarini... queda alguien en el barco o ya ha desertado todo el mundo?



Trust the plan


----------



## Hannibal (31 Ago 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> mbapé acaba de dar un like a la publicación de camavinga de que "es un sueño hecho realidad estar en el real madrid"
> 
> Y NO le ESTABA SIGUIENDO



Mismo espíritu que estas. "Oh Dios mío, le ha dao un like a Camavinga Y NO LE SEGUIA"


----------



## Roedr (31 Ago 2021)

Bueno amigues madridistas, aquí va mi humilde resumen:

-Lo malo: nos ha ganado Qatar. Creo que tienen más petróleo que nosotros

-Lo peor: nos espera un año de infierno mediático hasta que Donatello renueve con Qatar.

-Lo bueno: Donatello está, como Neymar, de puta madre en Qatar. En esa mierda de club poco daño deportivo nos van a hacer.

-Lo ilusionante (o desternillante): a lo mejor explota Vini Tinto. 

-Lo mejor: tenemos 180 kilos en caja que podemos usar para ahorrar otros 180 y tener 360 kilos.


----------



## Chispeante (31 Ago 2021)

Fax, calienta que sales.


----------



## Hannibal (31 Ago 2021)

Si nos dicen hace una semana que fichamos a Camavinga, sin tanto dramatismo por el tema tortuguil, daríamos saltos de alegría. 

De esta forma es una llegada muy discreta, aunque es cierto que le quita presión tanto a él como al entrenador, al no haber tenido tanto hype ni ser una cantidad alta de dinero.

Lo que me pregunto ahora es si anCebolletti aún tendrá los santos cojones de poner al vegordariano por delante de este chaval.


----------



## el ruinas II (31 Ago 2021)

espero que a pedrertoll le quede un poco de dignidad y se suicide en directo despues de pasarse 4 años dando la tabarra con el no fichaje de mbappe,


----------



## Pelele VI (1 Sep 2021)

Si a los moros les sobra la pasta es lógico que lo hayan retenido porque para ellos lo fundamental es ganar la champions y nunca van a tener a mbpape messi neymar di maria y ramos juntos

Aqui el tema es la putrefacta UEFA y el fair play financiero que es ridiculo no tiene sentido que un equipo tenga dinero ilimitado infinito compitiendo con los demas, la corrupcion es brutal y absoluta en la UEFA, han pasado de recibir sobornos del Barsa a recibirlos de los moros


----------



## Hannibal (1 Sep 2021)

Parece que Mariano se niega a ir al Rajo a pesar de que padre y su representante le intentaron convencer, así que se queda aquí para jugar con suerte en Copa.

Que me cae bien el chaval y es verdad que ha tenido pocas oportunidades, pero no da el nivel.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Sep 2021)

Campana y se acabó.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (1 Sep 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Lo que me pregunto ahora es si anCebolletti aún tendrá los santos cojones de poner al vegordariano por delante de este chaval.



Yo creo que Ancelotti se ha dado estos tres partidos para ver a) cómo defiende el equipo con 3 delanteros y b) lo que pasa cuando no juega Modric, que cumple 36 años la semana que viene y está más cascado que el Partenón.

En el descanso del Betis el otro día ya estaba llamando a JAS para decirle que cogiese a los 10 centrocampistas mejor valorados por la dirección deportiva y le fichara al que estuviese más fácil.


----------



## Phoenician (1 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Campana y se acabó.



Y el Atleti hace un nuevo ridículo y se queda sin un Griezmann regalado por el Farsa... Jajajaja!


----------



## Hannibal (1 Sep 2021)

Phoenician dijo:


> Y el Atleti hace un nuevo ridículo y se queda sin un Griezmann regalado por el Farsa... Jajajaja!



Pues es una lástima, yo que quería ver un tridente Memphis / De Jong /Braithwaite


----------



## pepitoburbujas (1 Sep 2021)

De todas formas el Camavinga es un crío. Pienso que igual juega en el filial como hacían los brasileños al principio. Es más bien una opción de futuro.


----------



## Hannibal (1 Sep 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo creo que Ancelotti se ha dado estos tres partidos para ver a) cómo defiende el equipo con 3 delanteros y b) lo que pasa cuando no juega Modric, que cumple 36 años la semana que viene y está más cascado que el Partenón.
> 
> En el descanso del Betis el otro día ya estaba llamando a JAS para decirle que cogiese a los 10 centrocampistas mejor valorados por la dirección deportiva y le fichara al que estuviese más fácil.



Y por eso mismo no entiendo por qué tanta gama de deshacerse de Odegaard.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (1 Sep 2021)

En este hilo ha habido mucho indio y mucho culé diciendo que el Madrid daba demasiada lástima para fichar a Mbappé, y resulta que el Barça ha sido incapaz de regalarle a Griezmann al Atleti y el Atleti ha sido incapaz de fichar a Griezmann gratis.

Tela telita.


----------



## Phoenician (1 Sep 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues es una lástima, yo que quería ver un tridente Memphis / De Jong /Braithwaite



Lo verás porque es muy probable que Griezmann se marque un Isco y se vuelva vegano y gordo.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (1 Sep 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues es una lástima, yo que quería ver un tridente Memphis / De Jong /Braithwaite



Es lo que decía de las prisas de última hora. Algunas operaciones-carambola no les ha dado tiempo a hacerlas.

Los intentos del varsa por deshacerse de lastre han sido patéticos. Lo que pasa es que hemos estado entretenidos con lo Mbappé y no nos hemos fijado demasiado


----------



## josemanuelb (1 Sep 2021)

Si Mamapingas sirve para que Isco no vaya ni convocado es cojonudo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 Sep 2021)

el pateti y el farsa son ridículos


----------



## Xequinfumfa (1 Sep 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> De todas formas el Camavinga es un crío. Pienso que igual juega en el filial como hacían los brasileños al principio. Es más bien una opción de futuro.



Para nada. 

Llevaba ochenta y pico partidos en el Rennes y ya ha debutado con la absoluta francesa. 

Se va a hinchar a jugar desde el primer minuto.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (1 Sep 2021)

Por cierto, que según la página web de la LFP el Barça ha inscrito a Agüero en la liga hoy mismo. Si no llega a vender a Emerson igual Agüero se queda sin ficha.


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Sep 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> el pateti y el farsa son ridículos



De los mayores de la historia reciente.


----------



## Hannibal (1 Sep 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Es lo que decía de las prisas de última hora. Algunas operaciones-carambola no les ha dado tiempo a hacerlas.
> 
> Los intentos del varsa por deshacerse de lastre has sido patéticos. Lo que pasa es que hemos estado entretenidos con lo Mbappé y no nos hemos fijado demasiado



Pues ojo, porque en el Farsa se habían hecho muchas ilusiones al quitarse tanto lastre de encima, pero el Ilaix Morisma o el Memerson cobraban sueldos muy bajos para este nivel. Tener que pagar el salario del Principito al menos hasta enero, con la dificultad de encontrar reemplazo en invierno, no creo que haya hecho mucha gracia en la directiva.

Y Saúl en el Pateti pues algo parecido; son 7 kilos de salario.

Ademas al final son 2 jugadores que se tienen que quedar en unos clubes donde saben que no les quieren, una situación idónea.


----------



## PalPueblo (1 Sep 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> De todas formas el Camavinga es un crío. Pienso que igual juega en el filial como hacían los brasileños al principio. Es más bien una opción de futuro.



Ancelotti con mucho menos te saca un campeón del mundo. Le han traído "músculo" (que no queda racista). La cabeza ya se la pone el. Mejor fichaje que el de PSG, para este Madrid. Liberas a Kross y a Modric de correr, o los alternas y juegas con este y Casemiro, cuándo ya funcione. Al principio lo arropas con los tres. Y alante con la banda de medio jubilados con clase, entrando en rotación, teniendolos a todos contentitos, poniendoles las portadas de Cristiano, Messi, Mbappe.... va a tener para contarles que todos están en contra de ellos.


----------



## Hannibal (1 Sep 2021)

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA


00.07 horas. Alemany, con las manos en la cabeza en las oficinas del Barcelona.
El director deportivo del conjunto azulgrana fue 'cazado' por El Chiringuito en las oficinas del club echándose las manos a la cabeza, cuando conoció el no traspaso de Saúl al Chelsea parece haber bloqueado la marcha de Griezmann y la llegada de Luuk De Jong


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Sep 2021)

Espera que les van a dar un rato más!!! Liga adulterada!!!


----------



## Hannibal (1 Sep 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
> 
> 
> 00.07 horas. Alemany, con las manos en la cabeza en las oficinas del Barcelona.
> El director deportivo del conjunto azulgrana fue 'cazado' por El Chiringuito en las oficinas del club echándose las manos a la cabeza, cuando conoció el no traspaso de Saúl al Chelsea parece haber bloqueado la marcha de Griezmann y la llegada de Luuk De Jong


----------



## El primo del Adric (1 Sep 2021)

De momento, vuestro verano es este: 

Cambiar a Ødegaard por Camavinga. 

Cambiar a Ramos por Alaba. 

Vender a Varane. 

Ceder a Brahim.

Ceder a Odriozola.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Sep 2021)

Hasta que marque el Real Madrid, que diría el Atleti.


----------



## Sanctis (1 Sep 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> el pateti y el farsa son ridículos



Qué ha pasao? Donde está Mbappe? Estamos a 1 de septiembre ya! Os habéis dormio o qué?


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Sep 2021)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> De momento, vuestro verano es este:
> 
> Cambiar a Ødegaard por Camavinga.
> 
> ...



Y líderes.


----------



## Hannibal (1 Sep 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Espera que les van a dar un rato más!!! Liga adulterada!!!



Que el traspaso de Saúl al Chelsea se retrase una hora por la diferencia horaria, puede entenderse.

Pero si luego aprueban los traspasos de Griezmann y De Jong es para que los otros 17 equipos denuncien, amosnomejodas. Porque de lo contrario, basta con que vendas o cedas un canterano a Chile para retrasar varias horas el cierre.


----------



## Phoenician (1 Sep 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Espera que les van a dar un rato más!!! Liga adulterada!!!



Un rato sólo? Días o semanas, lo que haga falta para continuar la Farsa! Una nueva prueba de la adulteración... Jajajaja!


----------



## Edu.R (1 Sep 2021)

Nosotros no pudimos fichar a De Gea porque llego el fax tarde (A las 0.01), pero para el Atleti y para el Barcelona hay un plazo extra después de las 0.00 porque empezaron a subir los documentos unos segundos antes de la hora límite.

Todo ok, Jose Luis.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (1 Sep 2021)

Aunque sólo fuera por joder, Floren debería haber llamado al Nou Camp a las doce menos cuarto para decir que pusieran tippex en el contrato de cesión de Griezmann para poner Real donde ponía Atlético y así les sacábamos de un apuro.


----------



## vurvujo (1 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Menudo subnormal De Jong jugando en el Barsa, juega bastante bien, pero está en un equipo que se cae a pedazos
> 
> Creo que hasta rechazó al Bayern



Es que tiene un salario estratosférico. Digo de memoria, pero había leído 15-16 millones, que es 5 veces lo que ganaba Valverde. De lo que estoy seguro es que De Jong la temporada pasada ganaba más que cualquier jugador del Madrid incluyendo Ramos y Bale.

Creo que con ese salario está cómodo allí.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Sep 2021)

No ha sido posible, mamadou no jugará en el real Madrid.

A cambio nos han traído a un fantástico ejemplar mamadou por el que toda Europa se estaba peleando y que su sueño era jugar en el real Madrid con otro prestigiosos mamadous como el gran mamadou mendy, al que antes de fichar por el Madrid solo conocían en su casa y después de fichar por el Madrid solo siguen conociendo en su casa.

Con esta nueva joya mamadou ya estamos preparados para hacer leyenda y luchar por innumerables champions año sí y año también.

Always mamadou.


----------



## Sanctis (1 Sep 2021)

Entonces cómo va? Hemos regalado a Griezmann?


----------



## Muttley (1 Sep 2021)

Mbappé llega no?


----------



## spam (1 Sep 2021)

Espero no volver a oír hablar de "club amigo" en referencia a esa satrapía moruna... arrieros somos y en el camino nos encontraremos.

#FREEBAPÉ HIJOS DE PUTA!!!


----------



## euromelon (1 Sep 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Si nos dicen hace una semana que fichamos a Camavinga, sin tanto dramatismo por el tema tortuguil, daríamos saltos de alegría.
> 
> De esta forma es una llegada muy discreta, aunque es cierto que le quita presión tanto a él como al entrenador, al no haber tenido tanto hype ni ser una cantidad alta de dinero.
> 
> Lo que me pregunto ahora es si anCebolletti aún tendrá los santos cojones de poner al vegordariano por delante de este chaval.



La morsa pasa a ser el sexto centrocampista


----------



## euromelon (1 Sep 2021)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> De momento, vuestro verano es este:
> 
> Cambiar a Ødegaard por Camavinga.
> 
> ...



Y recuperamos a bale hijo de puta


----------



## euromelon (1 Sep 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Mbappé llega no?



Ya sabes que los moros no son gente de fiar para negocios
lo de griezman .....


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Sep 2021)

4 años con la misma matraca del moro y no viene, y en enero tampoco va a venir. Se tenía que haber fichado a Halaand y a tomar por culo.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (1 Sep 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Para nada.
> 
> Llevaba ochenta y pico partidos en el Rennes y ya ha debutado con la absoluta francesa.
> 
> Se va a hinchar a jugar desde el primer minuto.





PalPueblo dijo:


> Ancelotti con mucho menos te saca un campeón del mundo. Le han traído "músculo" (que no queda racista). La cabeza ya se la pone el. Mejor fichaje que el de PSG, para este Madrid. Liberas a Kross y a Modric de correr, o los alternas y juegas con este y Casemiro, cuándo ya funcione. Al principio lo arropas con los tres. Y alante con la banda de medio jubilados con clase, entrando en rotación, teniendolos a todos contentitos, poniendoles las portadas de Cristiano, Messi, Mbappe.... va a tener para contarles que todos están en contra de ellos.




Ojalá así sea. Pero el Madrid no es el Rennes y hay más presión. Lo veremos en breve, supongo.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (1 Sep 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> El Florentino es más tonto que Abundio, y obsesivo el cabron.
> 
> Como aquel verano que al tío se le puso en sus cojones que De Gea debía fichar por el Madrid y si no se acababa el mundo.
> 
> Cuando cuatro periolistos enteraos les da por decir que los James, Hazard, Sahin o Camavinga de turno son lo más de lo más y es de imperiosa necesidad su fichaje, el tío sin ni haberlos visto jugar, aunque sus posiciones estén o no cubiertas, sin investigar que estilo de jugador es dentro y fuera del campo... sin nada, el tío va y los ficha, porque en Twitter dicen que son lo más de lo más.



Los madrileños son tontos y los polacos cagalufos sois superlistos, y así va cada comunidad y cada club





Sanctis dijo:


> Cuando cuatro periolistos enteraos les da por decir que los James, Hazard, Sahin o Camavinga de turno son lo más de lo más y es de imperiosa necesidad su fichaje, el tío sin ni haberlos visto jugar, aunque sus posiciones estén o no cubiertas, sin investigar que estilo de jugador es dentro y fuera del campo... sin nada, el tío va y los ficha, porque en Twitter dicen que son lo más de lo más.



Te falta mencionar el croata aquel que era el peor fichaje de la historia según los mamporreros lazis.


----------



## Kartoffeln (1 Sep 2021)

La mentalidad del mandril medio y de los lameculos de florentimo en el chiringuito de retrasones


El mandril ofrece 160 por Mbappé : Florentino es el mejor, qué gran maniobra

El mandril ofrece 180 por Mbappé : Florentino es el mejor, qué gran maniobra

El mandril ofrece 200 por Mbappé : Florentino es el mejor, qué gran maniobra

Mbappé no va al mandril: Florentino es el mejor, qué gran maniobra


Jajajajajajaja

qué subnormales sois.


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Sep 2021)

¿Y lo de Camavinga? Otro mena negroide, a este paso convierten al Real Madrid en un centro de menas.


----------



## antoniussss (1 Sep 2021)

Yo es que no se si sois tontos o gilipollas con mbappe o cualquiera del psg.

Es un equipo con moros de la impresora, pagan mucho y muy bien y por muy bueno qie seas, son pseudofuncionarios, curran lo justito, por ello por muchaa estrellas que tengan se tocab los huevos y cobran morteradas.

De verdad creiais que mbappe a no ser qie sea un rarito. Loco como cristiano que lo quiere ganar todo, iba a vebir a dejarse los cuernos?

En fin


----------



## fachacine (1 Sep 2021)

Yo creo que a Florentino no se le puede criticar por haber intentado traer a Mbappe, sí quizá se le pueda criticar por la cantidad ofrecida. Donde sí que se le debe criticar es por no haber colocado a Marcelo e Isco en algún equipo. Esos sí que son las verdaderas tortugas, y no Mbappe.


----------



## arriondas (1 Sep 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Yo es que no se si sois tontos o gilipollas con mbappe o cualquiera del psg.
> 
> Es un equipo con moros de la impresora, pagan mucho y muy bien y por muy bueno qie seas, son pseudofuncionarios, curran lo justito, por ello por muchaa estrellas que tengan se tocab los huevos y cobran morteradas.
> 
> ...



Lo que dije antes acerca de los proyectos deportivos. Las consideraciones económicas también cuentan.

El fútbol español está de capa caída. Con el Barcelona soltando lastre, con el Madrid bajando salarios, otros equipos sin grandes fichajes... Y aún así, intentando vender que se va a traer a Negroppe. Pero la situación es la que es, no es algo que se pueda obviar.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (1 Sep 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues es una lástima, yo que quería ver un tridente Memphis / De Jong /Braithwaite



Yo me alegro, con ese tio el atletico si que el atlwtico ganaria mucho gol y se convertiria a mi juicio en la plantilla mas destacada de la liga y candidata a todo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 Sep 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Yo me alegro, con ese tio el atletico si que el atlwtico ganaria mucho gol y se convertiria a mi juicio en la plantilla mas destacada de la liga y candidata a todo




el real madrid sigue teniendo la mejor plantilla de España

Otra cosa es que para la champions no les de


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 Sep 2021)

lo que si que creo que tenía haber hecho el madrid es pagar la clausula de koundé


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (1 Sep 2021)

Mierda, acabo de leer que lo de Griezmann ha salido...se ve que debi irme a la cama una hora mas tarde...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Sep 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> El fútbol español está de capa caída. Con el Barcelona soltando lastre, con el Madrid bajando salarios, otros equipos sin grandes fichajes... Y aún así, intentando vender que se va a traer a Negroppe. Pero la situación es la que es, no es algo que se pueda obviar.



Cosas que no se pueden obviar y que me hacen extraer una lectura de la situación diferente de la tuya:

-Mbappé no ha renovado con el PSG a falta de diez meses para el final de su contrato.

-El Real Madrid ha hecho una oferta pública por él cercana a los 200 millones.

-El PSG ha acusado al Real Madrid de componendas con el jugador y hay muchos indicios de que el jugador quiere ir al Real Madrid y no a otro equipo.

-El coste fiscal de los salarios en Francia es aún mayor que en España y el PSG puede tener cláusulas de "jugador mejor pagado" en los contratos de algunos jugadores como Neymar o hasta Messi que elevaría en cascada la masa salarial si Mbappé recibiera un sueldo sin precedentes.

Yo eso no lo describiría como "una campaña intentando vender que se va a traer a Mbappé" sino como un intento muy serio que sólo se ha coartado porque el PSG es un club anómalo. A falta de ver qué ocurre los proximos meses de enero y junio.

El fútbol español puede estar en una fase de menor competitividad económica, pero el fichaje de Mbappé no se ha frustrado por eso ni porque "estemos de capa caída" ni porque "la liga española sea una mierda a la que ya nadie quiere venir"; está por ver que eso se traduzca en una clara decadencia deportiva de cara al rendimiento en competiciones europas de equipos como el Sevilla, Atlético de Madrid, Villarreal, que estos últimos años lo han hecho muy bien o aceptablemente en el caso del Atleti, o el Real Madrid, que el año pasado llegó a semifinales con un equipo de transición y hace apenas tres años era uno de los equipos más fuertes de la historia.

Sólo hay un equipo español importante que está claramente de capa caída por no decir que está *en la mierda más absoluta*. Sólo uno. Comparar su situación con la frustración momentánea de que el Real Madrid no ha podido ejercer el segundo fichaje más caro de la historia no por falta de dinero ni de atractivo para el jugador y decir que ambos clubes están de capa caída me parece una salvajada.


----------



## Hannibal (1 Sep 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Mierda, acabo de leer que lo de Griezmann ha salido...se ve que debi irme a la cama una hora mas tarde...



Parece ser que Tebas les dió una hora más a indios y culerdos para inscribir fichajes con la excusa de que en Inglaterra cerraban una hora después. Muestra evidente, una vez más, del poder y la influencia del Madrid en LALIGA, que controla absolutamente todo, desde árbitros hasta el huso horario para inscribir jugadores 

Y por si eso no fuera poco, hoy todos los medios, incluidos los hipermadridistas Marcaca y Asco, hacen mutis, para tapar ese control que el Madrid ejerce sobre las instituciones y así no fomentar el antimadridismo. ¡Maldito Florentino!


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (1 Sep 2021)

Mañana España se la juega en Suecia (donde nunca ganó). SOLO clasifican tres segundos este año al Mundial


Veo mucha relajación en general en la prensa deportiva. https://www.sport.es/es/noticias/seleccion/suecia-espana-final-roja-12028680 El inesperado empate en la jornada inaugural frente a Grecia ha obligado a la Roja a ir a remolque. Ahora encabeza el grupo con un punto más que los suecos, pero...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Tubiegah (1 Sep 2021)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Mañana España se la juega en Suecia (donde nunca ganó). SOLO clasifican tres segundos este año al Mundial
> 
> 
> Veo mucha relajación en general en la prensa deportiva. https://www.sport.es/es/noticias/seleccion/suecia-espana-final-roja-12028680 El inesperado empate en la jornada inaugural frente a Grecia ha obligado a la Roja a ir a remolque. Ahora encabeza el grupo con un punto más que los suecos, pero...
> ...



Putas selecciones de mierda. Que junten todas sus pachangas al principio o al final de la temporada. 
Hasta los huevos de los parones


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Sep 2021)

Porra para junio de 2022: ¿Mbappé viene o no?

Hagan sus apuestas.


----------



## arriondas (1 Sep 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Cosas que no se pueden obviar y que me hacen extraer una lectura de la situación diferente de la tuya:
> 
> -Mbappé no ha renovado con el PSG a falta de diez meses para el final de su contrato.
> 
> ...



Mbappe no ha renovado con el PSG, pero eso no significa que vaya a ir al Madrid sí o sí. En realidad, eso es algo que desconocemos. Por mucho que la prensa lo repita, veremos lo que pasa de aquí a unos meses. Aparte de que Mbappe tendría que haber puesto algo más de su parte.

¿Realmente tenían 200 millones? Me parece raro que si Mbappe quiere irse de todas todas, pues el PSG tendría que haberlo vendido ya, creo yo. Así saca algo por él, en lugar de dejarle ir gratis.

Y sí, el fútbol español está de capa caída, resultados deportivos aparte. Basta con que uno de los dos grandes (el Barcelona en este caso) esté jodido para que se resienta todo el tinglado. Porque la Liga lleva muchos años (en realidad décadas) montada de esa forma, el antagonismo Madrid-Barça.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Sep 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Mbappe no ha renovado con el PSG, pero eso no significa que vaya a ir al Madrid sí o sí. En realidad, eso es algo que desconocemos. Por mucho que la prensa lo repita, veremos lo que pasa de aquí a unos meses. Aparte de que Mbappe tendría que haber puesto algo más de su parte.



No podía poner nada de su parte que no fuera un plante manifiestamente ilegal que ante un club estado que puede rechazar una oferta de 200 millones por un año le podría haber acarreado consecuencias muy graves.

Ante los plantes los clubes se avienen a razones para minimizar pérdidas. El PSG ha demostrado de sobra que eso le importa un comino. Habría sentado al jugador un año y probablemente habría pedido para él un castigo ejemplar ante la UEFA y la FIFA. Mbappé ha hecho lo más sensato y muy probablemente ha hecho así coordinado con el Real Madrid.



arriondas dijo:


> ¿Realmente tenían 200 millones? Me parece raro que si Mbappe quiere irse de todas todas, pues el PSG tendría que haberlo vendido ya, creo yo. Así saca algo por él, en lugar de dejarle ir gratis.



¿A Florentino lo han vendido desde el entorno culé como un villano maquiavélico de película y ahora tú lo ves como un sujeto que es capaz de ofrecer públicamente un dinero que no tiene? 



arriondas dijo:


> Y sí, el fútbol español está de capa caída, resultados deportivos aparte. Basta con que uno de los dos grandes (el Barcelona en este caso) esté jodido para que se resienta todo el tinglado.



El tinglado se resiente mucho más de un lado que de otro. Y de eso al paradigma "nadie querrá nunca venir al Real Madrid hasta que el Barça no vuelva a ser _triomfant_" hay muchísimo trecho pero me da la impresión de que tú, interiormente, ya lo has recorrido en buena parte. 

En fin, esperemos 4 meses para ver si esto es un obstáculo momentáneo en un plan serio de futuro proyecto ganador para el Real Madrid, como lo veo yo, o un signo de decadencia absoluta y vamos a morir todos, como pareces verlo tú. Yo dejo el tema.


----------



## Hannibal (1 Sep 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Porra para junio de 2022: ¿Mbappé viene o no?
> 
> Hagan sus apuestas.



Yo siempre he creido que todo lo que hemos visto era una puesta en escena, independientemente del resultado. Habría que ser muy tolili para poner en marcha toda la maquinaria mediática para crear hype sobre un supuesto fichaje y correr el riesgo de hacer un ridículo bastante importante. Que ahora me direis que quien ha hecho el ridículo, y eso se ve leyendo los comentarios de la gente en la prensa, no es tanto el club como los medios de intoxicación; y es verdad, pero no es menos cierto que la mayoría de ellos no se mueven si la directiva no quiere. Al final no hay ninguna diferencia con los políticos y los medios que tienen comprados; aquí es más evidente por las subvenciones a dedo que reciben, pero en el caso del Madrid lo sabemos a ciencia cierta por los audios de tito donde lo admite. Y obviamente, pasará en el Farsa y en menor medida en el Pateti. Al final para los clubes también es fácil comprar voluntades, ya sea facilitando entrevistas a jugadores, filtraciones del vestuario o directamente invitando a periodistas al estadio y una posterior cena+copa+loquecaiga.

Resumiendo, que si Tito, que es un tío con experiencia, se ha lanzado a la piscina, es porque no sólo ha comprobado que había agua sino que ha llamado al notario para que de fe de ello. Yo diría que la tortuga se viene la próxima temporada. 

Dicho esto, yo ya he dicho que realmente quién más nos conviene es Haaland, pero el hdlgp del pizzero es un lastre demasiado grande.


----------



## Covid Bryant (1 Sep 2021)

Menudo ridi del mandril jajjaja os consuela q el farsa lo ha hecho todavía más, otra liga Pal paleti les veo ganando 3-4 seguidas.


----------



## arriondas (1 Sep 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El tinglado se resiente mucho más de un lado que de otro. Y de eso al paradigma "nadie querrá nunca venir al Real Madrid hasta que el Barça no vuelva a ser _triomfant_" hay muchísimo trecho pero me da la impresión de que tú, interiormente, ya lo has recorrido en buena parte.
> 
> En fin, esperemos 4 meses para ver si esto es un obstáculo momentáneo en un plan serio de futuro proyecto ganador para el Real Madrid, como lo veo yo, o un signo de decadencia absoluta y vamos a morir todos, como pareces verlo tú. Yo dejo el tema.



Bueno, en dos años la cuota de pantalla del Madrid ha pasado de 7,9 a 3,5. Tiene una cuota casi idéntica a la de la Fórmula 1, deporte que en España se hartan de decir que no ve ni Dios. Así que algo sí que está pasando. Una de las principales motivaciones para crear la superliga es esa, el poder relanzar los derechos de televisión al subir las audiencias.

Y con el Barcelona hundido, será aún peor. La dualidad española una vez más; se es tan "pro" como "anti", incluso más de lo segundo. Basta con ver a los youtubers merengues y culés, acordándose de sus rivales, o al Chiringuito con sus "al carrer" o "Vinicius pa cuándo". Es lo que vende, lo que da vidilla al fútbol español.


----------



## JimTonic (1 Sep 2021)

Yo creo que hemos perdido un poco la perspectiva en relacion con el Mbpee, que el Mbpee no sea un cafre y que se declare en rebeldia para que le trasladen a otro club, no significa que no quiera irse del PSG (ojo que no digo venir al Madrid)

Que los ultimo años veamos como normal que si un jugador quiere irse a otro equipo y tiene un contrato en vigor diga que no va a entrenar es una autentica cafrada, de cafres, y no se tenia que ver como normal. Lo que es normal como actua Mbpee, me quiero ir fuera, pero sigo jugando al maximo nivel en mi equipo actual hasta el ultimo segundo


Me acuerdo yo que cuando sali de mi anterior trabajo, estuve trabajando el viernes hasta las 20:00 cuando tla hora de salir los viernes era a las 15:00 y me dijeron que si era gilipollas


----------



## JimTonic (1 Sep 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Bueno, en dos años la cuota de pantalla del Madrid ha pasado de 7,9 a 3,5. Tiene una cuota casi idéntica a la de la Fórmula 1, deporte que en España se hartan de decir que no ve ni Dios. Así que algo sí que está pasando. Una de las principales motivaciones para crear la superliga es esa, el poder relanzar los derechos de televisión al subir las audiencias.
> 
> Y con el Barcelona hundido, será aún peor. La dualidad española una vez más; se es tan "pro" como "anti", incluso más de lo segundo. Basta con ver a los youtubers merengues y culés, acordándose de sus rivales, o al Chiringuito con sus "al carrer" o "Vinicius pa cuándo". Es lo que vende, lo que da vidilla al fútbol español.




me atreveria a decir, y sin tener los datos es decir hablando d ela barra del bar varios puntos

- el share de pantalla es para España??
- sabes que el Real Madrid recibe un 7% menos de las televisiones españolas ahora que hace 20 años?


es decir. que verdaderamente no se lo que significa para el club en ingresos ese share de pantalla?? a lo mejor la hecatombe seria dejar de vender camisetas en Arabaia Saudi??? repito sin saber la estructura de ingresos del madriz


----------



## arriondas (1 Sep 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> me atreveria a decir, y sin tener los datos es decir hablando d ela barra del bar varios puntos
> 
> - el share de pantalla es para España??
> - sabes que el Real Madrid recibe un 7% menos de las televisiones españolas ahora que hace 20 años?
> ...



Sí, es el de Movistar. Son las cuotas españolas. Por eso la comparación con la Fórmula 1.

Si las del Madrid o el Barça han bajado de esa forma, no me quiero ni imaginar las de otros equipos. Lo que sí puedo decir es que mucha gente de mi quinta (no jovenzuelos fans de Ibai) ya no ve fútbol, o por lo menos no de la manera en que lo hacían antes. Mismamente un servidor apenas ve ya partidos, ni siquiera en abierto como los de la Eurocopa.


----------



## Charlatan (1 Sep 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Dicho esto, yo ya he dicho que realmente quién más nos conviene es Haaland, pero el hdlgp del pizzero es un lastre demasiado grande.



correcto,el pizzero es un cabron y solo sabe sablear a los clubs..........lo mejor es huir de el.


----------



## The Replicant (1 Sep 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Sólo hay un equipo español importante que está claramente de capa caída por no decir que está *en la mierda más absoluta*. Sólo uno



QUI QUI QUI?????

no te referirás al Farça, que acaba de conseguir la cesión del delantero referencia de los últimos tiempos Luuk de Jong    

temblad merengues


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (1 Sep 2021)

Pelele VI dijo:


> Si a los moros les sobra la pasta es lógico que lo hayan retenido porque para ellos lo fundamental es ganar la champions y nunca van a tener a mbpape messi neymar di maria y ramos juntos
> 
> Aqui el tema es la putrefacta UEFA y el fair play financiero que es ridiculo no tiene sentido que un equipo tenga dinero ilimitado infinito compitiendo con los demas, la corrupcion es brutal y absoluta en la UEFA, han pasado de recibir sobornos del Barsa a recibirlos de los moros



Es que la norma del "ferplei", pensada para que ningun presidente encocado arruine al club, en si ya es una trampa para favorecer a los grandes; cuanto mas dinero tienes, mas puedes gastar.

Lo que tendria que implantarse es el tope salarial y prohibir la merienda de negros que son los traspasos por dinero.

Pero con el entramado mafioso que es el futbol profesional, esto seria impensable.


----------



## PalPueblo (1 Sep 2021)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Los madrileños son tontos y los polacos cagalufos sois superlistos, y así va cada comunidad y cada club
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Macho pues yo era del Barça (aunque por desgracia lo sigo siendo, no sé puede cambiar aunque no te guste el club, ni su dirección, ni afición ni el politiqueo) y lo de Hazard nunca lo ví, pero lo de ¿Modric? Pedazo de jugador, no sé quién fue el que dejó escapar a un tío que además de bueno se parecía a Cruyff.

A mi el Cammavigia me parece un paquete, un zapatones, un pollo sin cabeza (como Dembele) pero es un tío que con los entrenadores que gasta el Madrid es aprovechable (cualquier entrenador bueno, hasta Zidane le saca rendimiento). Cuando se lo crea, como Pogba, será un paquete.... pero si agacha la cabeza... muy aprovechable.


----------



## cebollo (1 Sep 2021)

A falta de un nuevo delantero el Real Madrid va a necesitar un milagro inesperado ya sea una explosión de Vinicius o Rodrygo o una resurrección de Hazard o Bale. O un poco de las dos cosas.

Lo más novelesco sería que la justicia francesa condenara a Benzema y Jovic empezara a meter goles como un loco. Suena descabellado incluso para el Madri.

Si Ancelotti da oportunidades a Camavinga y Gutiérrez por delante de Isco y Marcelo para mi lo hará bien, más allá de resultados.


----------



## The number of de beast (1 Sep 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Porra para junio de 2022: ¿Mbappé viene o no?
> 
> Hagan sus apuestas.



Yo apuesto que si. Fracasado el intento de venir este año con un jugoso traspaso para su club porque el PSG no quiere, ya no hay impedimento para que lo haga gratis el año que viene. La oportunidad de que recuperaran gran parte -o toda- del pastizal que pagaron en su día al Mónaco por el jugador ya la han tenido y ellos han dicho que no.


----------



## Lemavos (1 Sep 2021)

VAYA FOLLADA OS HA METIDO EL JEQUE 

FLOREN CACIQUE COME POIA ÁRABE 

JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS


----------



## loquehayqueoir (1 Sep 2021)

En su mensaje de despedida en Instagram o nosedonde Griezmann ha escrito "Queridos culers".


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 Sep 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> VAYA FOLLADA OS HA METIDO EL JEQUE
> 
> FLOREN CACIQUE COME POIA ÁRABE
> 
> ...




tápate catalufo de mierda que os habéis traido a un descarte del cerdilla


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 Sep 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Mbappe no ha renovado con el PSG, pero eso no significa que vaya a ir al Madrid sí o sí. En realidad, eso es algo que desconocemos. Por mucho que la prensa lo repita, veremos lo que pasa de aquí a unos meses. Aparte de que Mbappe tendría que haber puesto algo más de su parte.
> 
> *¿Realmente tenían 200 millones?* Me parece raro que si Mbappe quiere irse de todas todas, pues el PSG tendría que haberlo vendido ya, creo yo. Así saca algo por él, en lugar de dejarle ir gratis.
> 
> Y sí, el fútbol español está de capa caída, resultados deportivos aparte. Basta con que uno de los dos grandes (el Barcelona en este caso) esté jodido para que se resienta todo el tinglado. Porque la Liga lleva muchos años (en realidad décadas) montada de esa forma, el antagonismo Madrid-Barça.




si, el madrid no es un club muerto de hambre como el farsa


----------



## Lemavos (1 Sep 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> tápate catalufo de mierda que os habéis traido a un descarte del cerdilla



FOLLAVACAS 

VENDE EL BMW DE PAPI

JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS 

EL PSG OS HA FOLLADO EL CULO

Y OJO , A PARTIR DE AHORA VAN A IR A POR VOSOTROS XDDDD


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (1 Sep 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Realmente tenían 200 millones? Me parece raro que si Mbappe quiere irse de todas todas, pues el PSG tendría que haberlo vendido ya, creo yo. Así saca algo por él, en lugar de dejarle ir gratis.



Esa logica es la que sigue cualquier club normal. Pero PSG o City son clubes estado, y los estados que estan detras son los del golfo persico, es decir, dinero tienen todo el que quieran.

Por tanto ante un club grande que se quiere llevar a su joyita y la joyita se quiere ir en lugar de actuar como gente de negocios y buscar sacar tajada, prefieren actuar cual despechado y joder la marrana tanto como puedan. 

Ante cualquier cantidad que pusiera FP en la mesa ellos siempre pedirian mas, una forma de decir no mas frustrante que un simple "no esta en venta"


----------



## The number of de beast (1 Sep 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Bueno, en dos años la cuota de pantalla del Madrid ha pasado de 7,9 a 3,5. Tiene una cuota casi idéntica a la de la Fórmula 1, deporte que en España se hartan de decir que no ve ni Dios. Así que algo sí que está pasando. Una de las principales motivaciones para crear la superliga es esa, el poder relanzar los derechos de televisión al subir las audiencias.
> 
> Y con el Barcelona hundido, será aún peor. La dualidad española una vez más; se es tan "pro" como "anti", incluso más de lo segundo. Basta con ver a los youtubers merengues y culés, acordándose de sus rivales, o al Chiringuito con sus "al carrer" o "Vinicius pa cuándo". Es lo que vende, lo que da vidilla al fútbol español.



¿Es que la cuota de audiencia de los demás ha subido o se ha mantenido? Sin la foto completa eso no es más que un dato fuera de contexto sin ningún valor ni sentido. Que las audiencias hayan bajado es lo normal en un año en el que no se permitía que hubiera público en los estadios. Comparas los partidos de la Euro con los campos llenos con el Brasil Argentina en el Maracaná vacío y ya tienes la respuesta a que las audiencias se hayan desplomado.


----------



## The number of de beast (1 Sep 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Mbappe no ha renovado con el PSG, pero eso no significa que vaya a ir al Madrid sí o sí. En realidad, eso es algo que desconocemos. Por mucho que la prensa lo repita, veremos lo que pasa de aquí a unos meses. Aparte de que Mbappe tendría que haber puesto algo más de su parte.
> 
> ¿Realmente tenían 200 millones? Me parece raro que si Mbappe quiere irse de todas todas, pues el PSG tendría que haberlo vendido ya, creo yo. Así saca algo por él, en lugar de dejarle ir gratis.
> 
> Y sí, el fútbol español está de capa caída, resultados deportivos aparte. Basta con que uno de los dos grandes (el Barcelona en este caso) esté jodido para que se resienta todo el tinglado. Porque la Liga lleva muchos años (en realidad décadas) montada de esa forma, el antagonismo Madrid-Barça.



Mucho no les faltaría si se dice que tenían en caja al cierre de la temporada anterior 46 kilos y luego han vendido a Varane y Oddegard por cantidades parecidas. En cualquier caso existe algo llamado financiación si no les llegaba para pagarlo todo al contado.


----------



## JimTonic (1 Sep 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Sí, es el de Movistar. Son las cuotas españolas. Por eso la comparación con la Fórmula 1.
> 
> Si las del Madrid o el Barça han bajado de esa forma, no me quiero ni imaginar las de otros equipos. Lo que sí puedo decir es que mucha gente de mi quinta (no jovenzuelos fans de Ibai) ya no ve fútbol, o por lo menos no de la manera en que lo hacían antes. Mismamente un servidor apenas ve ya partidos, ni siquiera en abierto como los de la Eurocopa.




el resto de equipos han duplicado o triplicado, cosas de la reparticion de derechos del señor tebas


----------



## fieraverde (1 Sep 2021)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 Sep 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> FOLLAVACAS
> 
> VENDE EL BMW DE PAPI
> 
> ...




Jajajajaj


Muerto de hambre catalufo.

JajajJ


----------



## Lemavos (1 Sep 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Jajajajaj
> 
> 
> Muerto de hambre catalufo.
> ...



En Cantabria si que sois muertos de hambre xdddd 

Vivís de los impuestos de otras ccaa


----------



## The number of de beast (1 Sep 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> el resto de equipos han duplicado o triplicado, cosas de la reparticion de derechos del señor tebas



Sigue siendo injusto para todos los demás. Todo lo que no sea hacerlo como en la Premier o en la NBA, que es un fijo igual para todos y diferentes cantidades y premios en función de los objetivos y resultados finales de cada uno independientemente de cómo se llamen, no deja de ser una adulteración de la competición antes de empezar vía diferencia escandalosa del reparto a favor de unos y en contra de otros.


----------



## artemis (1 Sep 2021)

Jajajaja como nos ha timado florentimo... Pensabais que os traería a Mbappé y os ha traído a un mbapee del hacendado o Aliexpress jajajajaja


Pero ya lo dice Floren.... TRANQUILOS


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (1 Sep 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Sigue siendo injusto para todos los demás. Todo lo que no sea hacerlo como en la Premier o en la NBA, que es un fijo igual para todos y diferentes cantidades y premios en función de los objetivos y resultados finales de cada uno independientemente de cómo se llamen, no deja de ser una adulteración de la competición antes de empezar vía diferencia escandalosa del reparto a favor de unos y en contra de otros.



Ej la gente quiere ver por television al Madric y al Barselona.

Pues claro, tienen todo el dinero del mundo para fichar. Si encima les das mas que a los demas, el resto de clubes nunca jamas podran retener a sus mejores jugadores y armar un equipo competitivo que interese a la audiencia.


----------



## arriondas (1 Sep 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> ¿Es que la cuota de audiencia de los demás ha subido o se ha mantenido? Sin la foto completa eso no es más que un dato fuera de contexto sin ningún valor ni sentido. Que las audiencias hayan bajado es lo normal en un año en el que no se permitía que hubiera público en los estadios. Comparas los partidos de la Euro con los campos llenos con el Brasil Argentina en el Maracaná vacío y ya tienes la respuesta a que las audiencias se hayan desplomado.



En la primera jornada de liga de esta temporada (2021-22), el primer partido (Cádiz-Levante) tuvo una audiencia de apenas 50000 espectadores; el debut del Madrid, sólo 500000 (y es el Madrid, el equipo con más seguidores en España) De hecho, la Vuelta a España está teniendo más audiencia durante estos días que la mayoría de los partidos de liga.

Puede que los campos vacíos tengan algo que ver, desde luego. Pero puede ser otro síntoma de que algo está pasando en el aficionado español, que provoca que comience a perder algo de interés por el deporte rey. Otro dato; la Eurocopa, a pesar de los buenos resultados de audiencia, ha sido la menos vista desde el año 2004. Respecto a la del 2016, ha perdido aproximadamente un millón de espectadores. Y eso que fue en abierto.


----------



## arriondas (1 Sep 2021)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Ej la gente quiere ver por television al Madric y al Barselona.
> 
> Pues claro, tienen todo el dinero del mundo para fichar. Si encima les das mas que a los demas, el resto de clubes nunca jamas podran retener a sus mejores jugadores y armar un equipo competitivo que interese a la audiencia.



El modelo inglés no se puede aplicar a España, porque la mayoría de los futboleros son del Madrid o el Barcelona, así que quieren ver los partidos de sus equipos, no otros. No conozco a casi nadie que se trague toda la jornada de liga. Ve a su equipo y pista, que suele ser uno de los dos grandes. Incluso pasa de ver al equipo de su ciudad.

Salvo el Madrid y el Barça, ahora mismo las audiencias de los partidos son muy flojas. Y ojo, que los dos grandes también están pinchando...


----------



## Edu.R (1 Sep 2021)

Yo honestamente si que creo que el fútbol tiene bastantes problemillas, pero como sigue entrando mucho dinero, "prefieren no solucionarlos".

Pero a largo plazo puede ser una cagada. Obviamente no es que vaya a desaparecer, pero la pérdida hegemónica será evidente.

El Covid si que tiene mucha culpa, pero no toda.


----------



## Roedr (1 Sep 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Porra para junio de 2022: ¿Mbappé viene o no?
> 
> Hagan sus apuestas.



No hay porra porque el resultado no puede ser más obvio. *Mbappé renovará por el PSG. *

¿Por qué?. Porque tienen un año enterito para ejercer presión _ilimitada* _sobre Mbappé y toda su familia.

*Def. _ilimitada _en Qatarí: 1. Cabeza de camello en cama de tortuga. 2. Denuncia violación de una menor. 3. Pago a mamadous para entrar progresivamente de tobillo a rodilla hasta rotura de la última. 3. Vídeo mostrando al padre de tortuga poniendo los cuernos a madre de tortuga. 4. Accidente de tráfico del hermano de Mbappe. etc.


----------



## spam (1 Sep 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Bueno, en dos años la cuota de pantalla del Madrid ha pasado de 7,9 a 3,5. Tiene una cuota casi idéntica a la de la Fórmula 1, deporte que en España se hartan de decir que no ve ni Dios. Así que algo sí que está pasando. Una de las principales motivaciones para crear la superliga es esa, el poder relanzar los derechos de televisión al subir las audiencias.



Me gustaría pensar que esa caída que mencionas (y que habría que contextualizar un poco más y compararla con el resto de equipos, por ejemplo) se debe al boicot activo de tanto madridista emprenyat con the tinglao, que ha dejado el pay per view y se ha pasado al pirateo (telegram + acestream es la salud). Pero lo más probable es que el rejonazo se haya debido a que la gente ha dejado de ir a verlo al bar a raíz de la pandemia, en parte por las restricciones y en parte por paranoia. No creo que los aficionados perciban que la competición ha perdido interés, sino que el shock de la pandemia ha reajustado sus prioridades y han descubierto que podían vivir sin el fútbol o tomarlo con más distancia.


----------



## The number of de beast (1 Sep 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> El modelo inglés no se puede aplicar a España, porque la mayoría de los futboleros son del Madrid o el Barcelona, así que quieren ver los partidos de sus equipos, no otros. No conozco a casi nadie que se trague toda la jornada de liga. Ve a su equipo y pista, que suele ser uno de los dos grandes. Incluso pasa de ver al equipo de su ciudad.
> 
> Salvo el Madrid y el Barça, ahora mismo las audiencias de los partidos son muy flojas. Y ojo, que los dos grandes también están pinchando...



No se puede no, no se quiere, que es muy diferente, ya que a unos pocos les va muy bien que se mantenga esa situación de desigualdad tan exagerada entre equipos en lugar de reducirla y hacer más atractiva la liga al haber más competencia y posibles aspirantes al título. 

Yo lo que no conozco es a nadie a quién le guste el fútbol de verdad, y que diga que en la última jornada de la temporada pasada lo que había que ver es el FCB Celta porque está Messi y pase olímpicamente de un Valladolid Atlético o el Madrid Villareal que era dónde se estaban jugando el título, que es lo que interesa.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (1 Sep 2021)

spam dijo:


> Me gustaría pensar que esa caída que mencionas (y que habría que contextualizar un poco más y compararla con el resto de equipos, por ejemplo) se debe al boicot activo de tanto madridista emprenyat con the tinglao, que ha dejado el pay per view y se ha pasado al pirateo (telegram + acestream es la salud). Pero lo más probable es que el rejonazo se haya debido a que la gente ha dejado de ir a verlo al bar a raíz de la pandemia, en parte por las restricciones y en parte por paranoia. No creo que los aficionados perciban que la competición ha perdido interés, sino que el shock de la pandemia ha reajustado sus prioridades y han descubierto que podían vivir sin el fútbol o tomarlo con más distancia.



ESTO. 

Las audiencias bajan porque TODO EL MUNDO ve el fútbol por internet, en pirata y gratis total. 

El día que haya una Superliga europea y los aficionados puedan comprarse paquetes personalizados para ver a su club, hablamos. Hasta entonces, pirata y ni un duro.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 Sep 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> En Cantabria si que sois muertos de hambre xdddd
> 
> Vivís de los impuestos de otras ccaa






Jajajaja

Que se os cae el estadio!

Muertos de hambre! Jajajs


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 Sep 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> El modelo inglés no se puede aplicar a España, porque la mayoría de los futboleros son del Madrid o el Barcelona, así que quieren ver los partidos de sus equipos, no otros. No conozco a casi nadie que se trague toda la jornada de liga. Ve a su equipo y pista, que suele ser uno de los dos grandes. Incluso pasa de ver al equipo de su ciudad.
> 
> Salvo el Madrid y el Barça, ahora mismo las audiencias de los partidos son muy flojas. Y ojo, que los dos grandes también están pinchando...




Y tú te crees que un aficionado del liverpul ve todos los partidos de la Premier?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (1 Sep 2021)

spam dijo:


> Me gustaría pensar que esa caída que mencionas (y que habría que contextualizar un poco más y compararla con el resto de equipos, por ejemplo) se debe al boicot activo de tanto madridista emprenyat con the tinglao, que ha dejado el pay per view y se ha pasado al pirateo (telegram + acestream es la salud). Pero lo más probable es que el rejonazo se haya debido a que la gente ha dejado de ir a verlo al bar a raíz de la pandemia, en parte por las restricciones y en parte por paranoia. No creo que los aficionados perciban que la competición ha perdido interés, sino que el shock de la pandemia ha reajustado sus prioridades y han descubierto que podían vivir sin el fútbol o tomarlo con más distancia.



A mi tampoco me sorprenderia que la gente joven en general no soporte aguantar practicamente 2 horas de partido para ver un empate a 0 un uno cero o cualquier otro resultado racano.
Tengo la impresion de que ahora mas que nunca la cultura de la inmediatez se impone, y no nos engañemos, el futbol profesional e amarrategui en su mayoria del tiempo, y no lo digo como critica , pero tratando de ponerme en el pellejo de in chaval de 17 o 18 de los de ahora, quiza prefieran pasar ese tiempo jugando en red con sus colegas o hacer cualquier otra cosa mas dinamica.


----------



## JimTonic (1 Sep 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Jajajaja como nos ha timado florentimo... Pensabais que os traería a Mbappé y os ha traído a un mbapee del hacendado o Aliexpress jajajajaja
> 
> 
> Pero ya lo dice Floren.... TRANQUILOS




bueno tampoco nos enfademos tanto con el Real Madrid, que eso de ir a por Mbpee y volver con Camaminga pasa todos los fines de semana en todos los pubs de España de madrugada


----------



## JimTonic (1 Sep 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Sigue siendo injusto para todos los demás. Todo lo que no sea hacerlo como en la Premier o en la NBA, que es un fijo igual para todos y diferentes cantidades y premios en función de los objetivos y resultados finales de cada uno independientemente de cómo se llamen, no deja de ser una adulteración de la competición antes de empezar vía diferencia escandalosa del reparto a favor de unos y en contra de otros.



perfecto pero como la premier no solo con los derechos sino también con los deberes, es decir que los clubs tienen que invertir miles de millones y conquistar el mercado asiatico y lanzarse a medio mundo, no solo en Amurrio


----------



## Bifaz23 (1 Sep 2021)

spam dijo:


> Me gustaría pensar que esa caída que mencionas (y que habría que contextualizar un poco más y compararla con el resto de equipos, por ejemplo) se debe al boicot activo de tanto madridista emprenyat con the tinglao, que ha dejado el pay per view y se ha pasado al pirateo (telegram + acestream es la salud). Pero lo más probable es que el rejonazo se haya debido a que la gente ha dejado de ir a verlo al bar a raíz de la pandemia, en parte por las restricciones y en parte por paranoia. No creo que los aficionados perciban que la competición ha perdido interés, sino que el shock de la pandemia ha reajustado sus prioridades y han descubierto que podían vivir sin el fútbol o tomarlo con más distancia.



Hábleme ustec de eso de TG y acestrream para ver el furgol. Es para una cosa jijijiii


----------



## arriondas (1 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo honestamente si que creo que el fútbol tiene bastantes problemillas, pero como sigue entrando mucho dinero, "prefieren no solucionarlos".
> 
> Pero a largo plazo puede ser una cagada. Obviamente no es que vaya a desaparecer, pero la pérdida hegemónica será evidente.
> 
> El Covid si que tiene mucha culpa, pero no toda.



Porque piensan que el fútbol lo aguanta todo, que se vende solito porque gusta a todo el mundo.

Muchos opinan que los directivos españoles siguen anclados en el pasado a la hora de manejar los equipos y el fútbol en general. Algo que empieza a notarse. Floren dijo en aquella entrevista en el Chiringuito que cada vez menos jóvenes se interesan por el fútbol, y evidentemente no se trataría sólo de la crisis del Covid. Viene de atrás.


----------



## arriondas (1 Sep 2021)

spam dijo:


> Me gustaría pensar que esa caída que mencionas (y que habría que contextualizar un poco más y compararla con el resto de equipos, por ejemplo) se debe al boicot activo de tanto madridista emprenyat con the tinglao, que ha dejado el pay per view y se ha pasado al pirateo (telegram + acestream es la salud). Pero lo más probable es que el rejonazo se haya debido a que la gente ha dejado de ir a verlo al bar a raíz de la pandemia, en parte por las restricciones y en parte por paranoia. No creo que los aficionados perciban que la competición ha perdido interés, sino que el shock de la pandemia ha reajustado sus prioridades y han descubierto que podían vivir sin el fútbol o tomarlo con más distancia.



Uno de los motivos es ese, y tiene mucho que ver con los jóvenes. El fútbol es demasiado caro para ellos, un colectivo que en su mayoría es mileurista. Por lo tanto, si quieren ver fútbol lo piratean... o directamente se buscan otras formas de ocio más económicas. 

Los meses de confinamiento sin fútbol hicieron darse cuenta a muchos que tampoco pasaba nada si no había partidos, que existen otras formas de entretenimiento (otros deportes, películas, series, juegos...) que además no cuestan tanto, y ahora por lo visto va a costar reengancharlos. Se han desvinculado, por decirlo de alguna manera. Sobre todo los llamados "espectadores de alquiler", los que no son futboleros cerrados.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (1 Sep 2021)

Precisamente al futbol lo esta matando el afan de monetizarlo televisivamente.

A quien le interesan los amistosos de su seleccion o un partido clasificatorio contra San Marino? Y un Mallorca-Getafe el viernes por la noche? Acaso alguien esta dispuesto a pagar por ver los cuartos de la Europa League o un partido de ida de Copa contra el Mirandes?

Pues asi son el 90% de los partidos que te puedes encontrar durante la temporada; autentica paja que te interesa menos que tu partida al candy crush.


----------



## arriondas (1 Sep 2021)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Precisamente al futbol lo esta matando el afan de monetizarlo televisivamente.
> 
> A quien le interesan los amistosos de su seleccion o un partido clasificatorio contra San Marino? Y un Mallorca-Getafe el viernes por la noche? Acaso alguien esta dispuesto a pagar por ver los cuartos de la Europa League o un partido de ida de Copa contra el Mirandes?
> 
> Pues asi son el 90% de los partidos que te puedes encontrar durante la temporada; autentica paja que te interesa menos que tu partida al candy crush.



Se intuyen ciertos paralelismos con la industria discográfica en el pasado, a la hora de vender el producto. Por ejemplo, en el caso de ligas o competiciones europeas, obligar al cliente a pagar por todos los partidos, cuando en realidad el 80% de ellos ni los ve, no le interesan.


----------



## Venturi (1 Sep 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Se intuyen ciertos paralelismos con la industria discográfica en el pasado, a la hora de vender el producto. Por ejemplo, en el caso de ligas o competiciones europeas, obligar al cliente a pagar por todos los partidos, cuando en realidad el 80% de ellos ni los ve, no le interesan.



Si pusieran algo al estilo NBA pass, estoy seguro que triunfaría, pero claro hay muchos que ahora viven de la teta de los que dan pasta, que son los grandes.
Pocos Liga pass de un Éibar o un Elche se iban a vender.


----------



## arriondas (1 Sep 2021)

Venturi dijo:


> Si pusieran algo al estilo NBA pass, estoy seguro que triunfaría, pero claro hay muchos que ahora viven de la teta de los que dan pasta, que son los grandes.
> Pocos Liga pass de un Éibar o un Elche se iban a vender.



Si los fans estuviesen más repartidos entre los distintos equipos, un Liga Pass tendría sentido. Pero claro, es lo que dices; un Elche o un Getafe iban a tener poca clientela, no tienen muchos seguidores.


----------



## spam (1 Sep 2021)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Hábleme ustec de eso de TG y acestrream para ver el furgol. Es para una cosa jijijiii



Tienes un privi.


----------



## The number of de beast (1 Sep 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Porque piensan que el fútbol lo aguanta todo, que se vende solito porque gusta a todo el mundo.
> 
> Muchos opinan que los directivos españoles siguen anclados en el pasado a la hora de manejar los equipos y el fútbol en general. Algo que empieza a notarse. Floren dijo en aquella entrevista en el Chiringuito que cada vez menos jóvenes se interesan por el fútbol, y evidentemente no se trataría sólo de la crisis del Covid. Viene de atrás.



A la juventud la espantan de los estadios los propios clubs con precios demenciales. Van a terminar matando el fútbol por su avaricia sin límites, y ellos serán los únicos responsables. Se pueden inventar las excusas que quieran, que ya no cuela. Con mayor poder adquisitivo que los españoles, los alemanes van -y llenan- al campo a mitad de precio. A Floren y a los demás eso no les interesa lo más mínimo.

Y de cómo se reparte la tarta de la TV en la bundesliga mejor no hablamos, que a alguno le da algo si se planteara hacer lo mismo aquí......


----------



## spam (1 Sep 2021)

Le PSG c'est aussi plus qu'un club









Le PSG c'est aussi plus qu'un club


El PSG también es




iusport.com







> *Le PSG c'est aussi plus qu'un club*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## qbit (1 Sep 2021)

Habéis escrito 50 páginas en día y medio.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Sep 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> A mi tampoco me sorprenderia que la gente joven en general no soporte aguantar practicamente 2 horas de partido para ver un empate a 0 un uno cero o cualquier otro resultado racano.
> Tengo la impresion de que ahora mas que nunca la cultura de la inmediatez se impone, y no nos engañemos, el futbol profesional e amarrategui en su mayoria del tiempo, y no lo digo como critica , pero tratando de ponerme en el pellejo de in chaval de 17 o 18 de los de ahora, quiza prefieran pasar ese tiempo jugando en red con sus colegas o hacer cualquier otra cosa mas dinamica.



Va más por aquí. La gente joven lo quiere todo YA. Un resumen de 4-5 minutos si que se lo ven, pero como no les ofrezcas contenido masticado y optimizado, pasan. 2 horas, donde la mitad del tiempo no pasa nada relevante, es mucho.

El fútbol al final me da que va a tener que modernizarse un poco... lo de los 30 minutos (parando el reloj) o normas que le den más dinamismo al juego (Expulsiones temporales y cosas asi), lo mismo acaban cayendo.

Yo soy muy friki del fútbol, y el fin de semana me veo 3-4 partidos (Los 2-3 de mis equipos, y luego 1-2 que puedan ser interesantes), y luego a veces está el partido puesto de fondo porque vivo solo. Y ya me parece muchísimo lo que hago. Ya verte alguno más que no sea de tu equipo o donde esté implicado muy directamente, es raro.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Sep 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> A la juventud la espantan de los estadios los propios clubs con precios demenciales. Van a terminar matando el fútbol por su avaricia sin límites, y ellos serán los únicos responsables. Se pueden inventar las excusas que quieran, que ya no cuela. Con mayor poder adquisitivo que los españoles, los alemanes van -y llenan- al campo a mitad de precio. A Floren y a los demás eso no les interesa lo más mínimo.
> 
> Y de cómo se reparte la tarta de la TV en la bundesliga mejor no hablamos, que a alguno le da algo si se planteara hacer lo mismo aquí......



Yo soy abonado de un club de 1º de la Bundesliga (Mainz 05), y hay entradas por menos de 10€ casi siempre. Si el partido es bueno, las suben un poco, pero por 14-15€ puedes entrar al campo. Perfectamente asequible.

En tribuna antes del COVID, pagaba unos 650€ por todo el año (Esto son unos 37-38€ por partido, y como digo, en tribuna). También había una opción que era un abono de 11 partidos a elegir (No valían ni el del Bayern de Munich ni el del Borussia de Dortmund, el resto al gusto), por un precio algo más reducido. En los fondos el abono anual no llegaba ni a los 200€. Todo el año por menos de 200€, algo que en España es impensable.

Aquí la afición tiene mucho peso, los partidos los lunes los han quitado. Los pusieron como "una opción para los equipos que jugaban la Europa League", pero como había un cupo que cubrir, muchas veces movían partidos ahí que no tenían sentido. Y con las huelgas de las aficiones y las quejas, los quitaron.


----------



## Mecanosfera (1 Sep 2021)

Yo soy de ver los partidos en los bares, con amiguetes. Hasta la pandemia, para un partido del Madrid había que ir un rato antes o no tenías sitio. Ahora que la gente no entra en los bares, obvio que caen las audiencias, y los hosteleros con el culo ardiendo por lo que pierden. Muchos preferimos el bar al streaming cutre


----------



## arriondas (1 Sep 2021)

spam dijo:


> Le PSG c'est aussi plus qu'un club
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Le PSG c'est aussi plus qu'un club... C'est un club-état, sans âme, sans coeur... Tout est politique, bien sûr._

Tampoco podemos olvidar que esos golfos pérsicos de un tiempo a esta parte hacen labor de "obra social" a base de enchufar pasta en las banlieues donde vive la racaille, que es una de las principales canteras de futbolistas de Francia. París y las petromonarquías llevan bastantes años haciendo negocios, y por supuesto ambas partes sacan sus respectivos réditos. Se lava la imagen de Qatar, se promociona la Ligue 1 gala, muchos se llevan comisiones de por medio...


----------



## spam (1 Sep 2021)

Bueno, y ahora que la summeriana ha terminado, es momento de hacer balance. Que no haya venido Bapé es desde luego un planchazo, pero la verdad es que el dineral que se hubiera comprometido sería peligroso. Más aún, cuando a medida que pasaban las horas daba la sensación de que Floper subía la oferta como el ludópata desesperado que va subiendo la apuesta hasta poner sobre el tapete la casa y la mujer.

Ahora parece evidente, en primer lugar, que la negociación formal se hubiera debido afrontar muchísimo antes, en cuanto hubiera acabado la temporada y la Euro. Hubiera quedado claro en seguida el talante poco negociador, los desplantes y malas maneras de los sátrapas que rigen el dizque "club amigo". Y constatado que Bapé, simple y llanamente, no estaba en venta. Pero al menos hubieran quedado semanas para apostar por Haaland -si lo tienen tan bien encaminado como dicen-, convenciendo al Borussia a base de dinero y tal vez algún jugador, y dándoles tiempo para buscar sustitutos en el mercado.

Y por otro lado, también queda claro que, aunque milagrosamente se haya traído a Camavinga -casi pareciendo que se hacía solo para meterle el dedo en el ojo al moro-, la estrategia era Bapé o nada, y ello nos deja una plantilla con tres LD que no hacen uno bueno; una nómina de centrales muy corta que hace que estemos a una sola lesión de tener que alinear a Vallejo; la misma falta de gol que el año pasado, a expensas del paso adelante de los favelarios y lo que sepa sacar Carletto de gente como Bale, Jovic o la albóndiga belga; y una serie de jugadores tóxicos (flagrantes los casos de Mariasno, Asco y McCebo), en cuyas salidas no se ha trabajado suficiente y van a seguir aquí, cobrando unos sueldos desproporcionados con su rendimiento, y peor aún, incluso teniendo minutos y jodiéndonos puntos y partidos.

De cara a la próxima summeriana, muchos nos las prometemos muy felices con la perspectiva de fichar de una tacada a Bapé y Haaland aprovechando que el primero "viene gratis"... pero en caso de llegar a comprometerse con el Real, no me extrañaría que se paguen 100+ kilates en primas de fichaje al jugador, al papaíto y al pizzero; por no hablar del riesgo muy evidente de que las extraordinarias presiones que va a recibir desde el club y el entorno que se mencionaba en el artículo de iusport -que además de enormes y constantes, pueden llegar a tomar las formas brutales con que especulaba Roedr- acaben doblegándolo y el jugador renueve, incluso con los golfos pérsicos (muy buena arriondas) corriendo con los costes de la indemnización al Madrid estipulada en esos fantasmagóricos precontratos. Y en cuanto a Haaland, más vale ir camelando al pizzero, al jugador y su padre, y al Borussia, porque la subasta que va a haber va a ser fina. Eso sí, éste es cuestión solo de dinero, y quizá algún jugador. Lo de Bapé ha quedado claro que es otra historia.

Lo bueno es que Bale, Isco y Marcelo acaban contrato y no habrá que buscarles destino, sólo hay que quedarse quietos y reprimir la tentación de ofrecerles la renovación à la Vázquez/Carvajal. Y no olvidemos fichar a un central, cuya categoría dependerá del rendimiento ofrecido durante esta temporada por Militao, Alaba y Nacho (a Vallejo ni lo cuento); el mejor escenario es que los 3 hayan dado la talla y solo haya que fichar un cuarto central decente... si es que no acabamos fichando precipitadamente a cualquiera este mismo invierno.

Confiante pese a todo. El nivel de los rivales nacionales hace que podamos pelear liga y copa, y en la Champions, ya si tal... pero bueno, este año hemos llegado a semis. On verra.


----------



## Roedr (1 Sep 2021)

spam dijo:


> Bueno, y ahora que la summeriana ha terminado, es momento de hacer balance. Que no haya venido Bapé es desde luego un planchazo, pero la verdad es que el dineral que se hubiera comprometido sería peligroso. Más aún, cuando a medida que pasaban las horas daba la sensación de que Floper subía la oferta como el ludópata desesperado que va subiendo la apuesta hasta poner sobre el tapete la casa y la mujer.
> 
> Ahora parece evidente, en primer lugar, que la negociación formal se hubiera debido afrontar muchísimo antes, en cuanto hubiera acabado la temporada y la Euro. Hubiera quedado claro en seguida el talante poco negociador, los desplantes y malas maneras de los sátrapas que rigen el dizque "club amigo". Y constatado que Bapé, simple y llanamente, no estaba en venta. Pero al menos hubieran quedado semanas para apostar por Haaland -si lo tienen tan bien encaminado como dicen-, convenciendo al Borussia a base de dinero y tal vez algún jugador, y dándoles tiempo para buscar sustitutos en el mercado.
> 
> ...



Sólo comentar que lo de Haaland lo veo chungo. El pizzero es un hombre de ideas clarísimas: mis jugadores se van donde más paguen. Recordar como escoñó la carrera de su Pogba mandándolo de vuelta al United. El pizzero hará una subasta, y no nos veo pagando más que le Premier.

Creo que en esta larga travesía del desierto que nos espera (hasta que la SuperLiga tome forma), nuestras bazas son Vini/Rodry/Cantera y algún golpe de fortuna. No veo a Floren tirando el dinero en medianías como el Farsa.


----------



## Roedr (1 Sep 2021)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Hábleme ustec de eso de TG y acestrream para ver el furgol. Es para una cosa jijijiii



Si usas Opera, y pones el VPN (un simple botón a la izd. de la url), puedes ver todo el fuchibol en stream2watch.one


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (1 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Va más por aquí. La gente joven lo quiere todo YA. Un resumen de 4-5 minutos si que se lo ven, pero como no les ofrezcas contenido masticado y optimizado, pasan. 2 horas, donde la mitad del tiempo no pasa nada relevante, es mucho.
> 
> El fútbol al final me da que va a tener que modernizarse un poco... lo de los 30 minutos (parando el reloj) o normas que le den más dinamismo al juego (Expulsiones temporales y cosas asi), lo mismo acaban cayendo.
> 
> Yo soy muy friki del fútbol, y el fin de semana me veo 3-4 partidos (Los 2-3 de mis equipos, y luego 1-2 que puedan ser interesantes), y luego a veces está el partido puesto de fondo porque vivo solo. Y ya me parece muchísimo lo que hago. Ya verte alguno más que no sea de tu equipo o donde esté implicado muy directamente, es raro.



Exacto. Precisamente en algunos deportes minoritarios (esgrima deportiva) hicieron cambios en las reglas de cara a la audiencia. Para un telespectador que no haya visto esgrima nunca y lo pone en tv viendo las olimpiadas, si ve que los dos tios se pasan el tiempo haciendo amagos sin pasar nada, en un par de minutos el telespectador cambia de canal y se jode todo...por eso metieron amonestaciones especificas por pasividad. Asi se fueron haciendo los combates mas dinamicos y se dificultabs un poco los marcadores bajos me conto un conocido que es arbitro.

Yo creo que para que la esencia del futbol no cambiase demasiado pero atrayese a esos "impacientes" que no aguantan 90 minutos de partido recortaria el tirmpo al menos media hora.

Por otro lado, yo siempre he pensado que para ligas mas importante que poner victorias 3 puntos seria, empate sin goles, 0 puntos para ambos, asi al margen de lo que haga el rival cada equipo necesitara al menos meter un gol para llevarse algun punto.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Sep 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Por otro lado, yo siempre he pensado que para ligas mas importante que poner victorias 3 puntos seria, empate sin goles, 0 puntos para ambos, asi al margen de lo que haga el rival cada equipo necesitara al menos meter un gol para llevarse algun punto.



Si hay empates, se tiran penalties: el que gana un punto, y el otro cero. No hace falta tirar cinco, alomejor tirar 3 y luego a muerte súbita. A mi no me disgusta algo así, en los Mundiales y Eurocopas alomejor podrían hacer eso. Que solo te garantices puntos ganando.

Antes en el pasado se marcaban más goles y era más "difícil" empatar. Ahora se empata demasiado, eso hay que intentar penalizarlo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Sep 2021)

Cuando mpape se topa con un autobús no sabe qué hacer...


----------



## josemanuelb (1 Sep 2021)

Qué puta tranquilidad que se haya cerrado el mercado de fichajes con el tic, tac y la puta que parió a toda la prensa deportiva.

Ahora ya podemos dedicarnos a cagarnos tranquilamente en los sacos de patatas de Isco y Panzard.

A ver qué tal la temporada. Si Bale deja un poco el golf. Vinicius tira a puerta con esos muñones. Y Mamapingas es jugador pal Madrid o no.


----------



## filets (1 Sep 2021)

Veo inevitable un cisma en el futbol europeo
Esta claro que hay equipos que juegan con normas diferentes al tener dinero infinito
Y los que no lo tienen sienten que es injusto e inmoral

Asi que veo inevitable que esos equipos se monten su propia competicion


----------



## Roedr (1 Sep 2021)

joder con CR7, sigue siendo grandioso. La verdad, que bien nos hubiera venido que hubiera aguantado unos añitos más en el Madrid.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (1 Sep 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> el real madrid sigue teniendo la mejor plantilla de España
> 
> Otra cosa es que para la champions no les de



Mmmmm

La plantilla del Patleti es mejor


----------



## josemanuelb (1 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> joder con CR7, sigue siendo grandioso. La verdad, que bien nos hubiera venido que hubiera aguantado unos añitos más en el Madrid.



Ha debido ser el único error de las ventas del Tito. Ahí se equivocó. Dudo mucho que volvamos a ver a un tipo de 50 goles por temporada durante muchas seguidas en el Madrid.


----------



## hartman (1 Sep 2021)

el drama es que hazarin y vizco sigan cobrando una pastizal.


----------



## Sanchinarro (1 Sep 2021)

Año en blanco mandriles.

Y lo sabéis. No os volváis a engañar con la misma MIERDA de plantilla de cada año en el día de la marmota una vez más.


----------



## Sanchinarro (1 Sep 2021)

Ya solo faltaba ver que a Vinicius lo vuelven a vender como un supercrack siendo más malo que el veneno. 

¿En serio? ¿Vinicius? ¿Otra vez? Joder... ya os vale subnormales. Cómo os maneja la prensa de Florentimo.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Sep 2021)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Ha debido ser el único error de las ventas del Tito. Ahí se equivocó. Dudo mucho que volvamos a ver a un tipo de 50 goles por temporada durante muchas seguidas en el Madrid.



Era eso, o un caso Messi.

Para mi a medio y largo plazo, se hizo lo correcto.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

francia 1 bosnia 1,...um veo que otras selecciones no estan acostumbradas a los AUTOBUSES como nosotros


----------



## josemanuelb (2 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Era eso, o un caso Messi.
> 
> Para mi a medio y largo plazo, se hizo lo correcto.



Tenía que haberlo renovado 2-3 años más por lo que pedía. Hubiesen caído más temporadas a 40 goles y quien sabe si 1-2 Champions más.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (2 Sep 2021)

La batalla PACO del NWO en la liga española:

Vinicius vs Ansu Fati


----------



## spam (2 Sep 2021)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Tenía que haberlo renovado 2-3 años más por lo que pedía. Hubiesen caído más temporadas a 40 goles y quien sabe si 1-2 Champions más.



Es preferible echar de menos a acabar echando de más... mira Isco, Marcelo y demás. No pretendo compararles con el mejor jugador que mis ojos han visto en el Real, pero creo que se me entiende.


----------



## arriondas (2 Sep 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Exacto. Precisamente en algunos deportes minoritarios (esgrima deportiva) hicieron cambios en las reglas de cara a la audiencia. Para un telespectador que no haya visto esgrima nunca y lo pone en tv viendo las olimpiadas, si ve que los dos tios se pasan el tiempo haciendo amagos sin pasar nada, en un par de minutos el telespectador cambia de canal y se jode todo...por eso metieron amonestaciones especificas por pasividad. Asi se fueron haciendo los combates mas dinamicos y se dificultabs un poco los marcadores bajos me conto un conocido que es arbitro.
> 
> Yo creo que para que la esencia del futbol no cambiase demasiado pero atrayese a esos "impacientes" que no aguantan 90 minutos de partido recortaria el tirmpo al menos media hora.
> 
> Por otro lado, yo siempre he pensado que para ligas mas importante que poner victorias 3 puntos seria, empate sin goles, 0 puntos para ambos, asi al margen de lo que haga el rival cada equipo necesitara al menos meter un gol para llevarse algun punto.



Como sucedió también en el voleibol; antes de 1998 los puntos se conseguían sólo si tenías el saque, si lo ganabas. Ahora, al ganar los puntos de forma directa, es mucho más dinámico, más entretenido. O el baloncesto FIBA, con la introducción de los cuartos y las posesiones más cortas, influidos por la NBA.

En deportes de invierno como el biatlón se han producido cambios como la introducción de nuevas carreras (salida en masa, relevos mixtos, pruebas con menos distancia..) buscando más emoción. En ciclismo los recorridos han cambiado debido a los avances en preparación, en técnica, etc. El fútbol sin embargo es un deporte mucho más reticente a los cambios, se meten con cuentagotas y sin gustar demasiado a los aficionados. El en fondo es uno de los deportes más conservadores que existen.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> La batalla PACO del NWO en la liga española:
> 
> Vinicius vs Ansu Fati



El Fati el MARCA DANDO el coñazo desde juveniles...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 Sep 2021)

me ha faltado el fichaje de un central. El madrid lo va a echar de menos durante la temporada, ya lo veréis.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Sep 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Como sucedió también en el voleibol; antes de 1998 los puntos se conseguían sólo si tenías el saque, si lo ganabas. Ahora, al ganar los puntos de forma directa, es mucho más dinámico, más entretenido. O el baloncesto FIBA, con la introducción de los cuartos y las posesiones más cortas, influidos por la NBA.
> 
> En deportes de invierno como el biatlón se han producido cambios como la introducción de nuevas carreras (salida en masa, relevos mixtos, pruebas con menos distancia..) buscando más emoción. En ciclismo los recorridos han cambiado debido a los avances en preparación, en técnica, etc. El fútbol sin embargo es un deporte mucho más reticente a los cambios, se meten con cuentagotas y sin gustar demasiado a los aficionados. El en fondo es uno de deportes más conservadores que existen.



Pero precisamente porque "lidera".

Cuando te va bien, piensas que no tienes que cambiar. Cuando estás abajo y no tienes nada que perder, te arriesgas más.

Los cambios en el fútbol son siempre muy técnicos y muy menores. El VAR nos lo vendieron como una revolución, cuando ya había mogollón de deportes que lo usaban desde hacía años.

Los cambios técnicos no creo que tengan que ser muy grandes. Los organizativos si. Pero en vez de aprovechar todo el caudal de pasta que ha entrado para mejorar, lo que ha pasado es todo lo contrario. Ahora los buenos son más inaccesibles, antes había más igualdad... ya veremos.

El problema es que la pasta que entra a raudales NO es la del aficionado, entonces se dedican a cuidar al que le da la pasta, y al aficionado que le den. Ahi está el problema, si los clubs viviesen principalmente de la gente que va a los campos y que paga por ver los partidos... pero claro, el PSG o el Shitty a quien tienen que cuidar es a Catar, no al aficionado.


----------



## euromelon (2 Sep 2021)

Sanchinarro dijo:


> Ya solo faltaba ver que a Vinicius lo vuelven a vender como un supercrack siendo más malo que el veneno.
> 
> ¿En serio? ¿Vinicius? ¿Otra vez? Joder... ya os vale subnormales. Cómo os maneja la prensa de Florentimo.



Hijo de puta al ignore


----------



## arriondas (2 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pero precisamente porque "lidera".
> 
> Cuando te va bien, piensas que no tienes que cambiar. Cuando estás abajo y no tienes nada que perder, te arriesgas más.
> 
> ...



Claro, eso pensaban. Que el fútbol se ha vendido, se vende, y se venderá solito. Pero vemos que en realidad no es así. Floren se lamentaba de que los jóvenes en España y en Occidente le están dando la espalda al fútbol (en parte porque el propio fútbol los ha echado fuera) Así que ahora entra la pasta de los jeques o los chinos, con sus respectivos espectadores de alquiler, a los que hoy les gusta el fútbol y mañana les gustará cualquier otra cosa. La situación no pinta muy bien, siendo sinceros. Si los jóvenes españoles pasan del fútbol, mala cosa. Ahora los ves hablar los lunes... de series, no del deporte rey. Lo han sustituido como tema de conversación.


----------



## Andr3ws (2 Sep 2021)

Sin fútbol en abierto es normal que el interés baje. 
Tenéis el ejemplo de la F1. El interés general en la F1 empezó en el momento que empezaron a ponerlo en abierto. Cuando llega Fernando Alonso aquello se multiplica por 1000. Años muy buenos de audiencia, gente en los circuitos, merchandising…. Pero empiezan a cambiar normas, a ganar siempre el mismo coche, baja el interés, lo quitan de ser en abierto y adiós.


----------



## Andr3ws (2 Sep 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> me ha faltado el fichaje de un central. El madrid lo va a echar de menos durante la temporada, ya lo veréis.



Siempre se puede pescar en enero.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Sep 2021)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Sin fútbol en abierto es normal que el interés baje.
> Tenéis el ejemplo de la F1. El interés general en la F1 empezó en el momento que empezaron a ponerlo en abierto. Cuando llega Fernando Alonso aquello se multiplica por 1000. Años muy buenos de audiencia, gente en los circuitos, merchandising…. Pero empiezan a cambiar normas, a ganar siempre el mismo coche, baja el interés, lo quitan de ser en abierto y adiós.



Hombre, antes de Alonso la F1 la echaban en la 2, tenía su milloncito de audiencia y los comentarios de Fraile y Fermin-Flores ahi estaban. Luego, un boom que se suavizó, y cierto es que fue quitarlas de Antena 3/Lasexta y ahora hemos vuelto al nicho friki.

El fútbol vive una falsa bonanza, las cosas como son. Ya he dicho porque. Para mi en varios frentes se están equivocando. Cuando deje de entrar el caudal de China y medio Oriente, entonces alomejor espabilan. Si es que no es demasiado tarde.

El fútbol tiene un componente social FUNDAMENTAL que lo ha sustentado. Y se lo quieren cargar...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Sep 2021)

EXCLUSIVA ESTRENO Capítulo 3: BRAULIO se compra la camiseta de MBAPPE del REAL MADRID.


Era la mañana del 30 de agosto, amanecía mientras Braulio se la sacudía. Braulio Terminaba su paja de la mañana en la ducha mientras su mujer preparaba el desayuno y su hija daba por culo porque necesitaba entrar al baño. En ese momento Braulio al que le gustaba escuchar la cope mientras se...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 Sep 2021)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Siempre se puede pescar en enero.




yo en en enero pagaba la clausula de koundé.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (2 Sep 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> yo en en enero pagaba la clausula de koundé.



¿80 kilos por un central?

Que el Sevilla se lo coma con patatas. 
El Chelsea no subía un céntimo de 50 kilos por él, como es normal. 
Nadie va a pagar su cláusula, se irá libre.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (2 Sep 2021)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Sin fútbol en abierto es normal que el interés baje.
> Tenéis el ejemplo de la F1. El interés general en la F1 empezó en el momento que empezaron a ponerlo en abierto. Cuando llega Fernando Alonso aquello se multiplica por 1000. Años muy buenos de audiencia, gente en los circuitos, merchandising…. Pero empiezan a cambiar normas, a ganar siempre el mismo coche, baja el interés, lo quitan de ser en abierto y adiós.



Con el balncesto acb paso igual. Lo cogio el plus y se acabaron las altas audiencias en playoffs


----------



## DRIDMA (2 Sep 2021)

A que nos quedamos sin Mundial??


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> A que nos quedamos sin Mundial??



si lucho sigue pensando que ERIC GARCIA es mejor que NACHO y ALBIOL.. ,...y que seguimos poniendo a delanteros lo mas esquinados posibles..,es que TIENE una cabezoneria epica..HASTA UNCIEGO hubiera visto que suecia saldria con toda la gente alta posible...


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> A que nos quedamos sin Mundial??



No seais gafes, higos de fruta


----------



## DRIDMA (2 Sep 2021)




----------



## Venturi (2 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> si lucho sigue pensando que ERIC GARCIA es mejor que NACHO y ALBIOL.. ,...y que seguimos poniendo a delanteros lo mas esquinados posibles..,es que TIENE una cabezoneria epica..HASTA UNCIEGO hubiera visto que suecia saldria con toda la gente alta posible...



No es cabezoneria, es chulería. Y haber llegado a semis de la euro ganando un solo partido en 90 minutos se le ha subido a la cabeza.
Y no tenemos a un Messi que le cante las 40 y le haga las alineaciones como le pasó en el Barça.


----------



## spam (2 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hombre, antes de Alonso la F1 la echaban en la 2, tenía su milloncito de audiencia y los comentarios de Fraile y Fermin-Flores ahi estaban. Luego, un boom que se suavizó, y cierto es que fue quitarlas de Antena 3/Lasexta y ahora hemos vuelto al nicho friki.
> 
> El fútbol vive una falsa bonanza, las cosas como son. Ya he dicho porque. Para mi en varios frentes se están equivocando. Cuando deje de entrar el caudal de China y medio Oriente, entonces alomejor espabilan. Si es que no es demasiado tarde.
> 
> El fútbol tiene un componente social FUNDAMENTAL que lo ha sustentado. Y se lo quieren cargar...



Yo me bajé de la F1 el año que ganó Damon Hill, y pensaba que ese deporte había tocado fondo... hasta que años después me enteré de que lo había ganado un tal Jenson Button.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (2 Sep 2021)

__





Deportes - España pierde y se queda con un pie fuera del Mundial de Qatar 2022. Este año solo pasan tres segundos, habrá PLAY-OFFS a un solo partido.


Suecia-España | Clasificación Mundial: ¿Qué necesita España para clasificarse para el Mundial de Qatar 2022? | Marca Suecia-España | Clasificación Mundial ¿Qué necesita España para clasificarse para el Mundial de Qatar 2022? Conoce los partidos que le restan a España, cuántos equipos se...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2021)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cabezoneria,,si el rival sale aparcando el autobus.como hace 2 meses..con 2 puntas rapidos para las contras..que mejor que sacar el mismo 11 que rasco un empate..con el mismo cutre 4-3-3 y con el eric garcia de los cojones.y gerad moreno tra vez en el corner..y que mejor ante un rival que se saca 10 cm de media que colgar balones aereos a los que nadie puede llegar...


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Sep 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> ¿80 kilos por un central?
> 
> Que el Sevilla se lo coma con patatas.
> El Chelsea no subía un céntimo de 50 kilos por él, como es normal.
> Nadie va a pagar su cláusula, se irá libre.



centrales validos,teniendo en cuenta que los requisitos fundamentales para el puesto son tener fisico y cojones,hay a patadas,pagar burradas por defensas solo lo hace el City, al que le sobra el dinero,un equipo normal no puede dilapidarlo asi…


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (3 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> cabezoneria,,si el rival sale aparcando el autobus.como hace 2 meses..con 2 puntas rapidos para las contras..que mejor que sacar el mismo 11 que rasco un empate..con el mismo cutre 4-3-3 y con el eric garcia de los cojones.y gerad moreno tra vez en el corner..y que mejor ante un rival que se saca 10 cm de media que colgar balones aereos a los que nadie puede llegar...



Una duda... para la repesca... a España la encuadran segun coeficiente? o te puede tocar por sorteo puro Alemania en la semifinal? y en la final ya imagino que puede tocarte quien sea no? sea "bombo1" sea "bombo 3"


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2021)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Una duda... para la repesca... a España la encuadran segun coeficiente? o te puede tocar por sorteo puro Alemania en la semifinal? y en la final ya imagino que puede tocarte quien sea no? sea "bombo1" sea "bombo 3"



para eso hay queganar el restode partidos..que llevamos una racha patetica...solo hemos ganado claramente a KOSOVO...y encima kosovo nos marco un gol...CON LOPETEGUI esto no pasaba


----------



## el ruinas II (3 Sep 2021)

A mi la seleccion "española" de futbol me la suda, como si se mueren todos en un accidente de avion, pero luis enrique es el mayor soplapollas que he visto en mi vida, me gustaria que eliminaran a la seleccion solo por que se joda ese subnormal


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (3 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> para eso hay queganar el restode partidos..que llevamos una racha patetica...solo hemos ganado claramente a KOSOVO...y encima kosovo nos marco un gol...CON LOPETEGUI esto no pasaba



No, España tiene repesca con toda seguridad. Por eso te preguntaba. Lo que no se es como se emparejan...

Suecia-España | Clasificación Mundial: ¿Qué necesita España para clasificarse para el Mundial de Qatar 2022? | Marca 

*¿CÓMO FUNCIONA LA REPESCA?*
Si España fuese finalmente tercera o peor, los de Luis Enrique tendrían casi asegurada su presencia en esa futura repesca. Casi. *Si España no queda entre los dos primeros, habrá que acudir al ránking de la Nations League*. Para que España no pudiese disputar esa repesca, debería ocurrir que Italia, Bélgica y Francia se encontrasen en la misma situación, es decir, haber sido terceras o peores. Algo que sería una carambola casi imposible de vivir.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Sep 2021)

spam dijo:


> Yo me bajé de la F1 el año que ganó Damon Hill, y pensaba que ese deporte había tocado fondo... hasta que años después me enteré de que lo había ganado un tal Jenson Button.



Entonces te perdistes a Hamilton en 2016 perdiendo un campeonato con el todopoderoso Nico Rosberg sólo porque competían con el mismo coche, no se tocó fondo hasta ese año


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (3 Sep 2021)

2022 FIFA World Cup qualification (UEFA) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org






La segunda ronda (play-offs) será disputada por los diez subcampeones de grupo y los dos mejores ganadores de grupo de la Nations League, según la clasificación general de la Nations League, [39] que terminaron fuera de los dos primeros de su grupo de clasificación. Se dividirán en tres rutas de play-offs, y cada ruta contará con dos semifinales de una sola etapa y una final de una sola etapa. Las semifinales serán organizadas por los seis subcampeones mejor clasificados de la fase de grupos de clasificación, *mientras que la sede de la final se determinará mediante un sorteo. *[40] Las semifinales se jugarán del 24 al 25 de marzo y las finales del 28 al 29 de marzo de 2022. Los ganadores de cada ruta se clasificarán para la Copa del Mundo.


Vaya gracia, osea que te puede tocar la final a partido unico en casa de tu rival


----------



## Suprimo (3 Sep 2021)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Vaya gracia, osea que te puede tocar la final a partido unico en casa de tu rival



Y todo eso mientras que para el mundial en otras federaciones se clasifican equipazos como Panamá


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2021)

El mundial de Quartar será en enero..mejor pasar...


----------



## JimTonic (3 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si hay empates, se tiran penalties: el que gana un punto, y el otro cero. No hace falta tirar cinco, alomejor tirar 3 y luego a muerte súbita. A mi no me disgusta algo así, en los Mundiales y Eurocopas alomejor podrían hacer eso. Que solo te garantices puntos ganando.
> 
> Antes en el pasado se marcaban más goles y era más "difícil" empatar. Ahora se empata demasiado, eso hay que intentar penalizarlo.




yo lo que haria seria


empate cero puntos
el que gane pues tres puntos, y al resto 0 puntos
el que gane por +3 4 puntos y se le quitan 1 punto al que pierda
el que gane por + 6 5 puntos y se le quitan 2 puntos al que pierda

el que no llegue al 25% de la posesion se le penaliza con 1 punto
el que tenga mas de 20 faltas se le penaliza con 1 punto


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Sep 2021)




----------



## Bifaz23 (3 Sep 2021)

No recuerdo un central como Eric García. Blandito y mediocre en casi todo. Único destacable del chico la salida de balón y tampoco nada del otro mundo. Coño, si es que hasta Pavón me parecía más central.


----------



## seven up (3 Sep 2021)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> No recuerdo un central como Eric García. Blandito y mediocre en casi todo. Único destacable del chico la salida de balón y tampoco nada del otro mundo. Coño, si es que hasta Pavón me parecía más central.



¿Y qué esperabas de un tío que no daba el nivel para el Manchester City aun siendo paisano de Guardiloca y que volvió al Barça gratis?.


----------



## Bifaz23 (3 Sep 2021)

seven up dijo:


> ¿Y qué esperabas de un tío que no daba el nivel para el Manchester City aun siendo paisano de Guardiloca y volvió al Barça gratis?.



Me he explicado mal. 

¡Lo que no entiendo es que hace un tío tan malo siendo titular en el FCB y hasta en la misma selección!

Eso es lo que me sorprende.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2021)

Nah para que poner a Nacho y albiol ..ah WAIT..


----------



## Gorrión (3 Sep 2021)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Me he explicado mal.
> 
> ¡Lo que no entiendo es que hace un tío tan malo siendo titular en el FCB y hasta en la misma selección!
> 
> Eso es lo que me sorprende.


----------



## filets (3 Sep 2021)

¿Alguien sabe que le pasa a Mendy?
Ya se que esta lesionado

¿De que? ¿Cuanto tiempo?


----------



## Gorrión (3 Sep 2021)

filets dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe que le pasa a Mendy?
> Ya se que esta lesionado
> 
> ¿De que? ¿Cuanto tiempo?




_Un verano complicado para Mendy, muchas horas de trabajo para recuperarse de una lesión que le ha mantenido mucho tiempo inactivo. Una maldita periostitis tibial, que es una lesión que nunca es fácil de llevar, ha supuesto un frenazo en seco para la línea ascendente que llevaba el futbolista francés dese que llegó al Real Madrid.


De hecho, los rumores apuntan a que Mendy estaba buscando una mejora de su contrato por su crecimiento en la plantilla. Eso está parado, también casi cualquier opción de que salga este verano pese a que el Real Madrid señaló pocos (por no decir casi nadie) intransferibles a comienzos de verano. El jugador, por su parte, no se quiere ir y solo piensa en volver de la mejor manera de su lesión._

Está malito, ha perdido mucha masa muscular, no tiene buena pinta...


----------



## geremi (3 Sep 2021)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Me he explicado mal.
> 
> ¡Lo que no entiendo es que hace un tío tan malo siendo titular en el FCB y hasta en la misma selección!
> 
> Eso es lo que me sorprende.



La respuesta la tienes donde pone Agente:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2021)

Bueno esta la sub 21 ya con brahim Díaz


----------



## Venturi (3 Sep 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> _Un verano complicado para Mendy, muchas horas de trabajo para recuperarse de una lesión que le ha mantenido mucho tiempo inactivo. Una maldita periostitis tibial, que es una lesión que nunca es fácil de llevar, ha supuesto un frenazo en seco para la línea ascendente que llevaba el futbolista francés dese que llegó al Real Madrid.
> 
> 
> De hecho, los rumores apuntan a que Mendy estaba buscando una mejora de su contrato por su crecimiento en la plantilla. Eso está parado, también casi cualquier opción de que salga este verano pese a que el Real Madrid señaló pocos (por no decir casi nadie) intransferibles a comienzos de verano. El jugador, por su parte, no se quiere ir y solo piensa en volver de la mejor manera de su lesión._
> ...



Se le han quedado piernas de somalí


----------



## Xequinfumfa (3 Sep 2021)

geremi dijo:


> La respuesta la tienes donde pone Agente:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 762919



Gracias por el aporte, no lo sabía. 

Ahora está todo mucho más claro: Puyol es íntimo de Guardiola y de Luis Enrique.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (3 Sep 2021)

Soy yo o Luís Enrique se parece cada vez más a un angry bird?


----------



## Roedr (3 Sep 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Soy yo o Luís Enrique se parece cada vez más a un angry bird?



Luís Enrique va de campechano, de directo pero me parece un tío falso y sectario. No digo que sea una hez humana como Guardiola, pero tampoco me parece alguien de fiar.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2021)

Y ver la sub 21 y veréis todo lo contrario de ayer


----------



## JimTonic (3 Sep 2021)

en la sub21 hay del madrid?


----------



## Gorrión (3 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Luís Enrique va de campechano, de directo pero me parece un tío falso y sectario. No digo que sea una hez humana como Guardiola, pero tampoco me parece alguien de fiar.



Falso, hijo de la gran puta y mala persona.

Se ve a kilómetros que es gentuza, no estaría donde está de no ser así, destruyendo a España.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Sep 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> en la sub21 hay del madrid?







__





Antonio Blanco Conde - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Woden (3 Sep 2021)

Tengo ganas de ver si se le dan buenos minutos a Caraminga en el Madric. Espero que Agelote le dé oportunidades por delante de Isco, Ceballos y demás purria.


----------



## The Replicant (6 Sep 2021)

ya sabemos por que se fue el Noruego maricón






Odegaard y lacazette sorprendidos mientras practicaban sodomia


BOMBAZO: Posible escándalo sexual entre Lacazette y Odegaard en las instalaciones del Arsenal pablotriguero hace 5 días 25th August 2021 The Hawthorns, West Bromwich, West Midlands, England EFL Cup Football, West Bromwich Albion versus Arsenal Martin Odegaard of Arsenal applauds the travelling...




www.burbuja.info





taluecs


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (6 Sep 2021)

Volvemos a casa... En los primeros segundos del vídeo se ve que ya hay césped al menos en la banda de Carvajal.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Sep 2021)

Después de ver hoy lo del presidente del PSG y la UEFA, que pocas dudas quedan


----------



## Gorrión (6 Sep 2021)

¿Ya estáis contentos?

El equipo "blanco"


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Sep 2021)

Hola, yo llamar mamadou, mi sueño ser jugar en real madrid, yo atravesar mi país para jugar en real Madrid, yo ir a Bernabéu y decir querer hacer prueba, racistas hijos de puta no dejar hacer prueba en primer equipo con vinicius y benzema, yo ser mejor que ausencio, ahora yo ser empresario, yo tener negocio de vender hereina por culpa de racistas españoles.

Ahora mi sueño ser ir a Barcelona, para hacer prueba en cam nou con mi ídolo eto'o.


Visca Barcelona!!!.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Sep 2021)

Capítulo 3 en exclusiva:







EXCLUSIVA ESTRENO Capítulo 3: BRAULIO se compra la camiseta de MBAPPE del REAL MADRID.


Era la mañana del 30 de agosto, amanecía mientras Braulio se la sacudía. Braulio Terminaba su paja de la mañana en la ducha mientras su mujer preparaba el desayuno y su hija daba por culo porque necesitaba entrar al baño. En ese momento Braulio al que le gustaba escuchar la cope mientras se...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Roedr (6 Sep 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿Ya estáis contentos?
> 
> El equipo "blanco"



un añito con esto nos espera. Menuda pesadez.


----------



## Policía Pérez (6 Sep 2021)

Madre mia mañana la floja otra vez y contra otro equipazo. Luego que si se muere el futbol, esto no lo aguanta ni los Maldini de la vida


----------



## El Juani (7 Sep 2021)

Lo veo más fino no?


----------



## El Juani (7 Sep 2021)

Presentación de Camavinga mañana a las 12:30h


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (8 Sep 2021)

Con respecto a clubes como el City o el PSG que fichan a estrellas mediáticas, a veces el proyecto galáctico NO FUNCIONA

Sigo recordándo ese clásico allá por el 2005 cuando el Madrid con todas esas estrellas perdió 3-0 contra el Barça con Ronaldinho, Eto y Messi con 18 años

O el Chelsea que ganó la champions sin tener a Mbappé, Neymar, Messi, CR7, Haaland


----------



## DRIDMA (8 Sep 2021)




----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (8 Sep 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Estos al menos no son mahometanos, parecen mas animistas.


----------



## spam (8 Sep 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Lo veo más fino no?



Al menos ya está volviendo a echar pierna, que en las primeras fotos tras la lesión parecía un fondista keniata...


----------



## Leer (8 Sep 2021)

No he visto en mi vida ni me imagino a un chaval de 18-19 años organizando el centro del campo del madrid.


----------



## Woden (8 Sep 2021)

pues espero verlo el fin de semana, mejor que Isco será


----------



## Woden (8 Sep 2021)

se les ve simpaticos a los negritos. mejor estos que los nigros americanos que están siempre cabreados por algo que sucedió hace doscientos años


----------



## Señor Moscoso (8 Sep 2021)

Yo ahora cuando veo a Su Florentineza dar un discurso me lo imagino diciendo lo que piensa realmente, que es como lo que sale en los audios, me he visto el de la presentación y ha estado a punto de escapársele "minga" varias veces...


----------



## El Juani (8 Sep 2021)

En el fútbol femenino a las chavalas del Real Madrid le han anulado un gol inexplicable. Increíble


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (8 Sep 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> En el fútbol femenino a las chavalas del Real Madrid le han anulado un gol inexplicable. Increíble



Pfff y a quien le importa?? Nunca debio fundarse esa seccion. En la galerna nunca leo nada sobre futbol femenino


----------



## El Juani (8 Sep 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Pfff y a quien le importa?? Nunca debio fundarse esa seccion. En la galerna nunca leo nada sobre futbol femenino



Todo lo que huela a Real Madrid me pone cachondísimo... no te digo ya chavalas con ese escudo en sus tetazas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2021)

Juega regullon


----------



## Hannibal (8 Sep 2021)

Aunque no es el hilo indicado para hablar de ello, pero joder, es la selección más derroida y de peor nivel que alcanzo a recordar. Aún no entiendo cómo cojones alcanzaron las semis de la euro, probablemente el hijo de Amunike tampoco.

El portero y un central del Bilbado, y no precisamente en su mejor etapa histórica. De lateral derecho un centrocampista/media punta. En el resto de posiciones nadie es fijo salvo Busquets y peor aún, el enchufado de Morrata.

Es verdad que por primera vez en décadas no hay un solo jugador de referencia, pero sí hay jugadores de calidad como para poder cumplir con los bodrios de clasificaciones con la puntalnabo. Tienes de laterales a Carvajal o incluso Navas en lugar del pobre Llorente, a Gayá o Reguilon en lugar de Alba (que jugó la Euro), Nacho>Íñigo Martínez, y así un largo etc.

El problema no es de falta de jugadores de calidac, ni del cambio generacional que obviamente hay que afrontar. El problema es que el tipo que tiene que hacerlo no ha entrenado prácticamente a nadie y está ahí por mezcla de enchufe, ser culerdo y haber tenido la inmensa fortuna de ¿entrenar? a un Farsa que se lo dejaron llave en mano. 

La prueba está en que es muy raro que repita ya no un once entero, sino una sola línea, desde la defensa hasta el ataque. Eso además hace que no haya compenetración alguna y acaba derivando en todo tipo de errores defensivos que dan lugar a contraataques clarísimos, además de demostrar que sus órdenes o son malas o lian más a los jugadores.

La buena noticia es que los chavales que vienen deben ser buenos, porque a pesar del desastre de seleccionador, los resultados podrían ser muy muy peores. Hoy Simón le ha salvado el culo a Pus Enrique.


----------



## Andr3ws (8 Sep 2021)

Grecia ayudando a Spain. 
Vaya tela con el fútbol de selecciones.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (8 Sep 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Aunque no es el hilo indicado para hablar de ello, pero joder, es la selección más derroida y de peor nivel que alcanzo a recordar. Aún no entiendo cómo cojones alcanzaron las semis de la euro, probablemente el hijo de Amunike tampoco.
> 
> El portero y un central del Bilbado, y no precisamente en su mejor etapa histórica. De lateral derecho un centrocampista/media punta. En el resto de posiciones nadie es fijo salvo Busquets y peor aún, el enchufado de Morrata.
> 
> ...



A mí la selección en general y Luis Enrique en particular me confunden. Yo rajé como el que más en la Eurocopa, pero hay que reconocer que planteó un partido tácticamente perfecto contra Italia. Hay cosas que no se entienden ni intentándolo mucho (ej. Llorente de lateral, Eric García convocado como jugador y no como recogepelotas), y otras que son aciertos rotundos por los que no hubiese puesto dinero ni un apostador compulsivo (Unai que al final resulta que sí es el mejor portero posible; Busquets resucitado, Pedri, Dani Olmo, Sarabia...). 

Y sí, falta calidad, y mucha. Por ejemplo, que Albiol con más años que un mulo y Nacho se merezcan el puesto que han ocupado sin interrupción cracks mundiales como Hierro, Puyol, Piqué o Sergio Ramos. Cuando en otras épocas nos atascábamos, salían Silva o Cesc del banquillo. Hoy están ahí sentados Traoré o Sarabia. Lo más parecido que tenemos a un jugador top 10 en su puesto es la momia de Busquets y luchándolo un poco Pedri. La mayoría son jugadores que hace 10 años igual iban convocados a algún amistoso pero no hubiesen jugado ni un minuto en un Mundial/Eurocopa.

En fin, que como ya he visto a España ganarlo todo, no me va a subir la tensión por estos temas. Ya puestos, mejor un entrenador rarito que intente cosas que el bodrio infumable que llevábamos encima desde 2014.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Sep 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Yo ahora cuando veo a Su Florentineza dar un discurso me lo imagino diciendo lo que piensa realmente, que es como lo que sale en los audios, me he visto el de la presentación y ha estado a punto de escapársele "minga" varias veces...




Yo tenía la radio puesta de fondo en la presentación y si, exacto, casi se le escapa.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A mí la selección en general y Luis Enrique en particular me confunden. Yo rajé como el que más en la Eurocopa, pero hay que reconocer que planteó un partido tácticamente perfecto contra Italia. Hay cosas que no se entienden ni intentándolo mucho (ej. Llorente de lateral, Eric García convocado como jugador y no como recogepelotas), y otras que son aciertos rotundos por los que no hubiese puesto dinero ni un apostador compulsivo (Unai que al final resulta que sí es el mejor portero posible; Busquets resucitado, Pedri, Dani Olmo, Sarabia...).
> 
> Y sí, falta calidad, y mucha. Por ejemplo, que Albiol con más años que un mulo y Nacho se merezcan el puesto que han ocupado sin interrupción cracks mundiales como Hierro, Puyol, Piqué o Sergio Ramos. Cuando en otras épocas nos atascábamos, salían Silva o Cesc del banquillo. Hoy están ahí sentados Traoré o Sarabia. Lo más parecido que tenemos a un jugador top 10 en su puesto es la momia de Busquets y luchándolo un poco Pedri. La mayoría son jugadores que hace 10 años igual iban convocados a algún amistoso pero no hubiesen jugado ni un minuto en un Mundial/Eurocopa.
> 
> En fin, que como ya he visto a España ganarlo todo, no me va a subir la tensión por estos temas. Ya puestos, mejor un entrenador rarito que intente cosas que el bodrio infumable que llevábamos encima desde 2014.



otro que se olvida la epoca de lopetegui...es como si el CALBO rubiales hubiera lanzado un hechizo de olvido..con su calva magica....

y si albiol en 5 MINUTOS dio mas seriedad defensiva que el laporte ese


----------



## Señor Moscoso (8 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo tenía la radio puesta de fondo en la presentación y si, exacto, casi se le escapa.



Estaría pensando "el kunta kinte caraminga" o algo asi  . Cada vez que hace una pausa en el discurso pienso que va a decir "a la mierda si estoy de vuelta de todo joder: pues va el tio tolili este y bla bla..."


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> otro que se olvida la epoca de lopetegui...es como si el CALBO rubiales hubiera lanzado un hechizo de olvido..con su calva magica....
> 
> y si albiol en 5 MINUTOS dio mas seriedad defensiva que el laporte ese



Lopetegui no llegó a dirigir en una gran competición, jugar bien en la fase de clasificación también lo consiguió Iñaki Sáez. Y aparte de que esos partidos no los ve nadie.

Otra cosa es que su despido fuera indignante, que lo fue, pero vaya, que tampoco hace falta un hechizo calvo para olvidarse de la fase de clasificación de un Mundial.


----------



## Sanctis (9 Sep 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Aunque no es el hilo indicado para hablar de ello, pero joder, es la selección más derroida y de peor nivel que alcanzo a recordar. Aún no entiendo cómo cojones alcanzaron las semis de la euro, probablemente el hijo de Amunike tampoco.
> 
> El portero y un central del Bilbado, y no precisamente en su mejor etapa histórica. De lateral derecho un centrocampista/media punta. En el resto de posiciones nadie es fijo salvo Busquets y peor aún, el enchufado de Morrata.
> 
> ...



Han ganado 0-2 fuera de casa.

Te pica que no juegue nadie del Real Madrid.

Fin.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Sep 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lopetegui no llegó a dirigir en una gran competición, jugar bien en la fase de clasificación también lo consiguió Iñaki Sáez. Y aparte de que esos partidos no los ve nadie.
> 
> Otra cosa es que su despido fuera indignante, que lo fue, pero vaya, que tampoco hace falta un hechizo calvo para olvidarse de la fase de clasificación de un Mundial.



si mal no recuerdo ALBANIA ni la olio cuando jugamos contra ellos ,,,de hecho 0 tiros a puerta y hoy kosovo casi nos marca 4 veces...
tambien ganabamos los AMIStosos que con delbosque siempre perdiamos...incluso jugando con media sub 21...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Sep 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Han ganado 0-2 fuera de casa.
> 
> Te pica que no juegue nadie del Real Madrid.
> 
> Fin.



reguillon sigue siendo del madrid o es cedido con copcion a compra?


----------



## Sanctis (9 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> reguillon sigue siendo del madrid o es cedido con copcion a compra?



Reguilon no juega en el Real Madrid. El resto no importa.


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Sep 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Han ganado 0-2 fuera de casa.
> 
> Te pica que no juegue nadie del Real Madrid.
> 
> Fin.



Pasándolas putas contra la todopoderosa Kosovo, la 150 del mundo.


----------



## JimTonic (9 Sep 2021)

parece que los francesos lo estan flipando con ramos, el tito floren se lo ha colado....y como estas vannnn


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (9 Sep 2021)




----------



## seven up (9 Sep 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> parece que los francesos lo estan flipando con ramos, el tito floren se lo ha colado....y como estas vannnn



El Tito no les ha colado nada, ya le había desahuciado del club en el mes de mayo. Lo del PSG con Canelita ha sido un auto gol de libro, ahora que no vengan echándonos las culpas por su subnormalidad.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 Sep 2021)

seven up dijo:


> El Tito no les ha colado nada, ya le había desahuciado del club en el mes de mayo. Lo del PSG con Canelita ha sido un auto gol de libro, ahora que no vengan echándonos las culpas por su subnormalidad.



Efectivamente, otro clasico pecado de club de nuevo rico que se mete al negocio del futbol, fichar jugadores acabados con sueldos de cuando fueron los mejores.

Precisamente eso juega en favor del resto dd clubes. El problema es que estos tios parecen tener tanta paciencia como dinero y a base de echarles tiempo y pasta acabara llegando...


----------



## Bifaz23 (9 Sep 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


>



Es una auténtica salvajada lo del viquingo.

En los últimos 16 partidos ha marcado 20 goles. Una locura.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Sep 2021)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Es una auténtica salvajada lo del viquingo.
> 
> En los últimos 16 partidos ha marcado 20 goles. Una locura.



Nah mejor traer al mpape que cuando se topa con un autobús..no sabe qué hacer..por 200 una ganga..
Para que traer a un delantero de 195..que puede romper autobúses


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (9 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Nah mejor traer al mpape que cuando se topa con un autobús..no sabe qué hacer..por 200 una ganga..
> Para que traer a un delantero de 195..que puede romper autobúses



Hay otro que dice lo mismo de Haaland, os llevariais bien, @Edu.R


----------



## arriondas (9 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Nah mejor traer al mpape que cuando se topa con un autobús..no sabe qué hacer..por 200 una ganga..
> Para que traer a un delantero de 195..que puede romper autobúses



Haaland es el bueno. Y pensar que más de uno en el foro decía que era una moda temporal...

Mbappe, lo que dices. Si no tiene espacios, comienza a diluirse.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (9 Sep 2021)

Lo mejor de todo fue ver la carita de susto que tenía Abel Ruiz (delantero suplente del todopoderoso Braga portugués) en el partido contra Georgia. 

Un tío que está representado por su íntimo amigo Villa. Como el extraordinario central Eric Garcia, que representa la empresa de Puyol y De la Peña (uña y carne con Luis Enrique). 

La Selección no le interesa ni al entrenador, imagínate a los demás...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Sep 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Lo mejor de todo fue ver la carita de susto que tenía Abel Ruiz (delantero suplente del todopoderoso Braga portugués) en el partido contra Georgia.
> 
> Un tío que está representado por su íntimo amigo Villa. Como el extraordinario central Eric Garcia, que representa la empresa de Puyol y De la Peña (uña y carne con Luis Enrique).
> 
> La Selección no le interesa ni al entrenador, imagínate a los demás...



Ahí poniendo a Llorente de lateral..KOKE de delantero ..y a Rafa mir en casa


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 Sep 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Lo mejor de todo fue ver la carita de susto que tenía Abel Ruiz (delantero suplente del todopoderoso Braga portugués) en el partido contra Georgia.
> 
> Un tío que está representado por su íntimo amigo Villa. Como el extraordinario central Eric Garcia, que representa la empresa de Puyol y De la Peña (uña y carne con Luis Enrique).
> 
> La Selección no le interesa ni al entrenador, imagínate a los demás...



No soy de seguir a la prensa deportiva mas alla de Juanma Rodriguez ( y quiza le de una oportunidad a Richard Dees) por eso os pregunto a vosotros....la prensa no dice nada de eso???

Es que huele a un nepotismo que no se veia tan claro desde Clemente y a el le atizaban continuamente....


----------



## Xequinfumfa (9 Sep 2021)

La prensa oficial no dice nada (aunque si sabes leer entre líneas sí que lo sugieren). Los que sí lo dicen abiertamente son los youtubers.


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Sep 2021)

Representantes de Eric García... Puyol y de la Peña.
Representante de Abel Ruíz... David Villa.
Todos íntimos del hijo de Amunike.
Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## El Juani (9 Sep 2021)

Vieri en su stream de Twitch dijo eso, que irá al Madrid al 100% y después comenta que no sabe si es cierto. Algunos están diciendo que es una contradicción decir una cosa y después comentar que no está seguro de ello. Me imagino que a él le habrán dicho alguien o varios que Halland está hecho con el Madrid seguro pero como no viene de fuentes oficiales, del propio Raiola, o del jugador, pues lo pone como en cuarentena.

Tampoco es algo que sorprenda viendo los movimientos de mercado que ha habido este verano y que ciertos equipos de envergadura como el Chelsea haya optado por Lukaku antes que por Halland, cuando hace tiempo se rumoreaba que la Premier era un lugar idóneo para el noruego. Incluso en ese mismo stream se habla del Bayern.

El verano que viene saldremos de dudas.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 Sep 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> La prensa oficial no dice nada (aunque si sabes leer entre líneas sí que lo sugieren). Los que sí lo dicen abiertamente son los youtubers.



Probablemente la diferencia entre youtubers y prensa es que los primeros no esten tan comprados como indiscutiblemente estan los segundos...


----------



## Edu.R (9 Sep 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Hay otro que dice lo mismo de Haaland, os llevariais bien, @Edu.R



Haaland es bueno, simplemente que la prensa deportiva cuando no lo hace bien y tiene malas rachas (Lo cual le pasa a todo el mundo) calla cual ramera, y cuando lo hace bien, ensalza en exceso.

El Atléti pago 120 millones por un jugador que lo único que hizo fue una vez, meter un Hat-Trick en la Europa League y al que le dieron bombo. 3 años después, vemos el resultado.

El otro día Haaland le marcó un Hat-Trick a Gibraltar, pues ya sabéis lo que toca.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (9 Sep 2021)

Dicen que ni Mbappé ni Messi ni Neymar juegan la próxima fecha del PSG


----------



## fieraverde (9 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Haaland es bueno, simplemente que la prensa deportiva cuando no lo hace bien y tiene malas rachas (Lo cual le pasa a todo el mundo) calla cual ramera, y cuando lo hace bien, ensalza en exceso.
> 
> El Atléti pago 120 millones por un jugador que lo único que hizo fue una vez, meter un Hat-Trick en la Europa League y al que le dieron bombo. 3 años después, vemos el resultado.
> 
> El otro día Haaland le marcó un Hat-Trick a Gibraltar, pues ya sabéis lo que toca.



No habéis pagado vosotros 160 kilos por un belga devorador de hamburguesas que es prácticamente un ex jugador?

Joao tiene mucho que decir aún , pero mucho. De momento Joao juega en el atleti, haaland no juega en el Madrid.


----------



## fachacine (9 Sep 2021)

Hoy cumple 36 años un jugador por el que siento absoluta DEVOCIÓN, se llama Luka Modric, juega en el Real Madrid de mis amores, y le permito que se jubile cuando le dé la gana, como si se quiere jubilar con nosotros a los 40. Lo tiene que decidir él y debemos respetarlo. Repasemos lo que dijeron de él los grandes periodistas deportivos que tenemos en España:

*Los vergonzosos tweets de periodistas contra Modric...¡De risa!*


----------



## El Juani (9 Sep 2021)

Los periolistos con Modric es para analizarlo seriamente.

Y lo de Calvini, como personaje, también para analizar. Un tio que sí que conoce ligas y futbolistas, pero como analista futbolístico no vale un pimiento.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (9 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Dicen que ni Mbappé ni Messi ni Neymar juegan la próxima fecha del PSG



Aunque no me lo creo

Lo de Mbappé puede ser, porque se lesionó, pero Messi y Neymar ya están para jugar un partido completo


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 Sep 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Los periolistos con Modric es para analizarlo seriamente.
> 
> Y lo de Calvini, como personaje, también para analizar. Un tio que sí que conoce ligas y futbolistas, pero como analista futbolístico no vale un pimiento.



Ha llegado a ser lo que es gracias a la maquinaria mediatica del grupo PRISA (la ser, as, el pais y antes canal + y canal satelite) , de no ser por eso ese tio no seria nadie


----------



## bobochat (9 Sep 2021)

Valdini y Maldano no tienen npi. En cambio el quebrantaguesos del Chapirrín domina el negosio pero no se moja poniendo a parir a quien se lo merese.Los comentaristas de Dazn son horripilantes y encima cagan butifarras y le hacen pajillas al Séneca de Sampedor cada 5 minuti. En la Smartbank si hay gente aprovechable comentando.


----------



## El Juani (9 Sep 2021)

Roberto Carlos ficha por Movistar + y deja de comentar los partidos en RMTV


Roberto Carlos, mítico defensa del Real Madrid y la selección brasileña, es el último fichaje de Movistar Plus para La Casa del Fútbol. El ex jugador, embajador del club blanco, co




www.marca.com


----------



## Edu.R (9 Sep 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Hoy cumple 36 años un jugador por el que siento absoluta DEVOCIÓN, se llama Luka Modric, juega en el Real Madrid de mis amores, y le permito que se jubile cuando le dé la gana, como si se quiere jubilar con nosotros a los 40. Lo tiene que decidir él y debemos respetarlo. Repasemos lo que dijeron de él los grandes periodistas deportivos que tenemos en España:
> 
> *Los vergonzosos tweets de periodistas contra Modric...¡De risa!*



El mejor centrocampista de la historia de este, nuestro club. 4 Champions.

Con humildad, trabajo, sin ir de estrella y sin quejas. Un PUTO ejemplo para cualquiera.


----------



## Agente Coulson (9 Sep 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> No habéis pagado vosotros 160 kilos por un belga devorador de hamburguesas que es prácticamente un ex jugador?
> 
> Joao tiene mucho que decir aún , pero mucho. De momento Joao juega en el atleti, haaland no juega en el Madrid.



Tus argumentos para defender a Joao son: que el Madrid hizo mal en fichar a Hazard y que Haaland aún no es del Madrid.

Si tú mismo no encuentras argumentos con los que defender a Joao imagínate los que no somos del Atlético.


----------



## DRIDMA (10 Sep 2021)




----------



## El Juani (10 Sep 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>


----------



## JimTonic (10 Sep 2021)

el serafin desatado, yo no se porque no se pone un comunicado para ponerle en su sitio

en el sentido de recordarle que el es solamente un empleado al servicio de los clubs y que no es nadie


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Sep 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> el serafin desatado, yo no se porque no se pone un comunicado para ponerle en su sitio
> 
> en el sentido de recordarle que el es solamente un empleado al servicio de los clubs y que no es nadie




Está nervioso, sabe que no se puede permitir perder la audiencia de la champions de España que es el segundo país europeo en audiencias, si ataca de forma directa a florentino que es un tipo con poder es porque sus dueños moros de catar le han dicho que lo haga, han montado un mundial amañado y ha cambio han cedido a un equipo de mierda como el PSG y les han dado a los moros el control de la UEFA, los europeos no se sienten identificado con esta forma de hacer fútbol, en cuanto que al Barcelona, Juve y Madrid se les sume el Bayer se va todo a tomar por culo.

Y el Bayer de momento bien, pero en cuanto que vea que no puede competir contra equipos mierdosos como City o psg les manda a tomar por culo, luego tenemos al Liverpool que es el equipo clásico de Inglaterra que lleva todo el año quejándose de que no pueden fichar.

La superliga se va a hacer sí o sí, el resto es todo un teatro por ver bajo que nombre se hace y como se dirige, si hay inversión norteamericana de por medio no dudéis que se hará, los americanos quieren meter mano en el mayor deporte del mundo sí o sí.


----------



## JimTonic (10 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Está nervioso, sabe que no se puede permitir perder la audiencia de la champions de España que es el segundo país europeo en audiencias, si ataca de forma directa a florentino que es un tipo con poder es porque sus dueños moros de catar le han dicho que lo haga, han montado un mundial amañado y ha cambio han cedido a un equipo de mierda como el PSG y les han dado a los moros el control de la UEFA, los europeos no se sienten identificado con esta forma de hacer fútbol, en cuanto que al Barcelona, Juve y Madrid se les sume el Bayer se va todo a tomar por culo.
> 
> Y el Bayer de momento bien, pero en cuanto que vea que no puede competir contra equipos mierdosos como City o psg les manda a tomar por culo, luego tenemos al Liverpool que es el equipo clásico de Inglaterra que lleva todo el año quejándose de que no pueden fichar.
> 
> La superliga se va a hacer sí o sí, el resto es todo un teatro por ver bajo que nombre se hace y como se dirige, si hay inversión norteamericana de por medio no dudéis que se hará, los americanos quieren meter mano en el mayor deporte del mundo sí o sí.




y parece que el resto de equipos de la liga francesa está de uñas con el PSG y con la federacion, que les ha permitido crear este equipo.


Me da a mi que los van a coser a patadas, se van a reservar uno o dos cambios simplemente para joderles las rodillas y los tobillos


----------



## DRIDMA (10 Sep 2021)

Al final hay que darle las gracias a Floren.


----------



## Otrasvidas (10 Sep 2021)

Karma,karma,karma,karmilion


----------



## euromelon (10 Sep 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Al final hay que darle las gracias a Floren.



Nutritivo


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (10 Sep 2021)

Contra el Clermont no juegan ni Mbappé, Messi ni Neymar

A ver como juega el PSG sin sus estrellitas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Contra el Clermont no juegan ni Mbappé, Messi ni Neymar
> 
> A ver como juega el PSG sin sus estrellitas




El clermont ese es un equipo profesional?


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (10 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El clermont ese es un equipo profesional?



Lleva ganando todos sus partidos de Ligue 1


----------



## JimTonic (10 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Lleva ganando todos sus partidos de Ligue 1



no has respondido a la pregunta, la cual esta bien planteada viendo el nivel de la ligue1


----------



## Bifaz23 (10 Sep 2021)

Tras el paron de selecciones ni un solo lesionado.

De hecho, he visto los partidos de Bélgica y veo a otro Hazard. No voy a tirar tan pronto los cohetes, pero algo ha cambiado en la preparación física del Madrid.

De momento, se nota la mano de Pintus.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Lleva ganando todos sus partidos de Ligue 1




Y si yo voy con mi hermana embarazada y mi abuela en silla de ruedas también ganó la liga francesa.


----------



## Roedr (10 Sep 2021)

Que alivio que haya acabado la mierda de las selecciones. Deberían indemnizarnos por tener que sufrir semejante tedio. 

Lo único entretenido esta semana ha sido la bilis de Luciferin. Que gustazo tener un presidente con tanto enemigo cretino.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (11 Sep 2021)

Error infantil del portero del Newcastle, gol de Cristiano

Un grande CR7


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (11 Sep 2021)

Ahora falta que Messi marque contra el Brujas, impresionante como esos 2 futbolistas pese a sus edades siguen siendo brutales


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (11 Sep 2021)

Doblete de CR7


----------



## Roedr (11 Sep 2021)

doblete, la leche... que tío.


----------



## Roedr (11 Sep 2021)

definitivamente Floren la cagó dejándolo marchar... a pesar de todos sus haters, no ha habido nadie en la historia con la capacidad goleadora y afán de superación de CR7


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Sep 2021)

Debut de CR: 2 goles.
Debut de Fressi: 2 leches recibidas.


----------



## juantxxxo (11 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> definitivamente Floren la cagó dejándolo marchar... a pesar de todos sus haters, no ha habido nadie en la historia con la capacidad goleadora y afán de superación de CR7



Con la movida que tuvo con hacienda y el orgullo que tiene Cristiano, es normal que se largase. Estaría hasta la mismísima polla de aguantar mierdas. Y sí, fue un error para ambos, tanto el Madrid como para él.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (11 Sep 2021)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Con la movida que tuvo con hacienda y el orgullo que tiene Cristiano, es normal que se largase. Estaría hasta la mismísima polla de aguantar mierdas. Y sí, fue un error para ambos, tanto el Madrid como para él.



Si se hubiese quedado en el Madrid hubiese sufrido la pésima temporada 18/19


----------



## juantxxxo (11 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Si se hubiese quedado en el Madrid hubiese sufrido la pésima temporada 18/19



Sí, pero tal vez con Zidane podría haber conseguido algo más. Bien por él porque creo que en el calcio ganó todos los títulos y ahora, tras un posible retiro en países más exóticos ($$$$$$$$$$$$$$), vuelve al club donde se proyectó como un crack.


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Sep 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (11 Sep 2021)

CR7 se arrodilla al globalismo del NWO


----------



## qbit (11 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Después de ver hoy lo del presidente del PSG y la UEFA, que pocas dudas quedan



¿Qué ha pasado?


----------



## qbit (11 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> CR7 se arrodilla al globalismo del NWO
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 771826



Ya no está en el Madrid, así que por mí como si se tira a un pozo de cabeza.


----------



## qbit (11 Sep 2021)

Rival en Liga de Campeones. Lo contrario de la Superliga:






FC Sheriff Tiraspol - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Roedr (11 Sep 2021)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Con la movida que tuvo con hacienda y el orgullo que tiene Cristiano, es normal que se largase. Estaría hasta la mismísima polla de aguantar mierdas. Y sí, fue un error para ambos, tanto el Madrid como para él.



así fue, sí.


----------



## Roedr (11 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> CR7 se arrodilla al globalismo del NWO
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 771826



De él destaca su capacidad de superación, ambición y super clase, no su inteligencia.


----------



## euromelon (11 Sep 2021)

Me dicen que váter es el culpable de la lesión de bale

Con isco váter y ausensio en el once mañana va a ver su puta madre el partido


----------



## Roedr (11 Sep 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Ya no está en el Madrid, así que por mí como si se tira a un pozo de cabeza.



No fastidies, hay que tener más grandeza. Nadie, Di Stefeno al margen, ha rendido en el Madrid como él. En realidad, a nosotros nos conviene que gane su pulso histórico con Messi.


----------



## euromelon (11 Sep 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Me dicen que váter es el culpable de la lesión de bale
> 
> Con isco váter y ausensio en el once mañana va a ver su puta madre el partido



También es baja alaba. Porque el celta es una mierda y el Inter esta desmantelado aún así....


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> definitivamente Floren la cagó dejándolo marchar... a pesar de todos sus haters, no ha habido nadie en la historia con la capacidad goleadora y afán de superación de CR7



Ni idea tenéis, la idea al fichar a un jugador no es que este haga estadísticas, es que el equipo gane,fue fichar CR por la Juve y quedar eliminados antes en champions y perder la liga después de ganar mil seguidas... 

CR esta acabado, tener un tío merodeando el área a ver si caza alguna no vale para nada,otra cosa seria el de hace 6 años.


----------



## Roedr (11 Sep 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ni idea tenéis, la idea al fichar a un jugador no es que este haga estadísticas, es que el equipo gane,fue fichar CR por la Juve y quedar eliminados antes en champions y perder la liga después de ganar mil seguidas...
> 
> CR esta acabado, tener un tío merodeando el área a ver si caza alguna no vale para nada,otra cosa seria el de hace 6 años.



Pues no te voy a negar que no me importaría tener un merodeador que las enchufara. Lo de la Juve no te lo compro, porque la suerte influye mucho a dónde llegan los equipos. Sólo son predecibles cuando están a siglos luz de los demás, como la BBC de ZZ. 

A otro nivel, la salida de CR7 ha tenido cosas buenas, como la explosión definitiva de Benzemá. ¿Hay hoy algún jugador en el mundo mejor que Benzecat?.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (11 Sep 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ni idea tenéis, la idea al fichar a un jugador no es que este haga estadísticas, es que el equipo gane,fue fichar CR por la Juve y quedar eliminados antes en champions y perder la liga después de ganar mil seguidas...
> 
> CR esta acabado, tener un tío merodeando el área a ver si caza alguna no vale para nada,otra cosa seria el de hace 6 años.



En eso tuvo más que ver que echaran a Allegri y la última temporada incluso pusieran al paquetazo de Pirlo (quería a Isco, con eso creo que está todo dicho), que con Ronaldo. También que el Inter juntó un equipo que no podía mantener.


----------



## Roedr (11 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Si tío, acabado, goleador de la Serie A....



pues sí, CR7 sigue siendo TOP. Desafía todos los precedentes de longevidad en delanteros, pero los números no engañan.

Hoy había 9 pollos en el campo del United, y alguno casi que podía ser hijo de CR7, y ninguno tuvo la categoría de marcar los goles importantes.


----------



## seven up (11 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> definitivamente Floren la cagó dejándolo marchar... a pesar de todos sus haters, no ha habido nadie en la historia con la capacidad goleadora y afán de superación de CR7



En absoluto, el Tito no la cagó, el que la cagó fue Nobita, por eso uno tiene la pasta para ir a por Mbapee y el otro ha dejado a su club en la ruina. CR7 se fue por dinero, era el número 1 en ese momento y quería ganar más que nadie, más que Messi. No voy a pensar que supiera los 140 millones que cobraba el argentino, en esos momentos se hablaba de la mitad, de 70 millones al año y multiplicado todo por 5 temporadas. El astro portugués buscaba su último contrato, el definitivo, olvidándose de hacienda y asegurándose el futuro para el y sus hijos. 
El Tito fue un iluminado, soltó a CR7 y cobró 100 millones justo un año antes de la pandemia, otros se quedaron el pufo y se les ha marchado gratis la figura. No olvidemos que la Juve vendió a CR7 al MU por 15 millones + 8 en variables. Vamos, la Juve ha hecho lo que se dice un negocio redondo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Sep 2021)

Cuando van a acabar las obras del Bernabéu?


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Cuando van a acabar las obras del Bernabéu?



Finales de 2022


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (11 Sep 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>




Ya verás en 15 días... todos muertos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Sep 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Ya verás en 15 días... todos muertos.



Veo obesso y calvos..


----------



## Suprimo (11 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Veo obesso y calvos..



Lo que viene siendo el Briton medio


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Sep 2021)

Eso sí el United se hinca la rodilla por un negro que murió hace casi 2 años


----------



## Roedr (11 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Eso sí el United se hinca la rodilla por un negro que murió hace casi 2 años



ya sabes, cuando tienes tanto negocio con esclavos negros y barcos negreros en la familia hay que hacer ciertas cosas para lavar la conciencia y disimular.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> ya sabes, cuando tienes tanto negocio con esclavos negros y barcos negreros en la familia hay que hacer ciertas cosas para lavar la conciencia y disimular.



De momento ningún equipo español se ha arrodillado


----------



## Roedr (11 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> De momento ningún equipo español se ha arrodillado



porque no tenemos mala conciencia


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Sep 2021)




----------



## The Replicant (12 Sep 2021)

querrá decir hasta que marque el Patético, hoy 10 minutos de añadido contra el Español, lo nunca visto


----------



## Roedr (12 Sep 2021)

Imagino que después de marcar en el 99 pones esto por molestar. Ahora sois el equipo de los despachos. La misma mierda de club de siempre pero con apoyados por los árbitros. La liga pasa si no intervienen los árbitros hacéis un nuevo ridículo.


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Sep 2021)




----------



## Gorrión (12 Sep 2021)

Ahora hay 5 cambios y 100 minutos de juego...

Y lo que nos queda por ver.


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Sep 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Ahora hay 5 cambios y 100 minutos de juego...
> 
> Y lo que nos queda por ver.



Lo han hecho para que se enganchen las nuevas generaciones...


----------



## Gorrión (12 Sep 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Lo han hecho para que se enganchen las nuevas generaciones...



Debe ser eso, para dar un empujón a la liga y que se recupere del covik, no creo que sea por ningún asunto de corrupción, y mas tratándose de la liga española.


----------



## Roedr (12 Sep 2021)

Me está sorprendiendo Carletto con las alineaciones, está tirando más de rendimiento que de jerarquía. 
Los colores en los esquemas del Marca son deleznables, parecemos un equipo de etarras como la Real Sociedad.


----------



## hartman (12 Sep 2021)

hombre hoy se ha aplicado a los del cholo.


----------



## _Suso_ (12 Sep 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



A mi me parece buena noticia para el Madrid sinceramente, que se lesione Hazard y ya sería redondo el tema, son exjugadores.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Me está sorprendiendo Carletto con las alineaciones, está tirando más de rendimiento que de jerarquía.
> Los colores en los esquemas del Marca son deleznables, parecemos un equipo de etarras como la Real Sociedad.



Es una alienación razonable, aunque tras jugar tanto con Francia, me hubiera gustado ver a Rodrygo de 9 en lugar de Karim.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Sep 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> A mi me parece buena noticia para el Madrid sinceramente, que se lesione Hazard y ya sería redondo el tema, son exjugadores.



Bale no está para jugar con su selección, ni para ser extremo. Está para jugar de 9, a moverse poco y a enchufar muchas.


----------



## _Suso_ (12 Sep 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Bale no está para jugar con su selección, ni para ser extremo. Está para jugar de 9, a moverse poco y a enchufar muchas.



Yo no creo que ya pueda enchufar muchas, se lesiona al andar, es un jugador con una tendencia a romperse brutal y a su edad eso ha ido muy a peor, es lo que hay, después de par de partidos se lesiona durante semanas, cada vez más, es un ex jugador.


----------



## Roedr (12 Sep 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Bale no está para jugar con su selección, ni para ser extremo. Está para jugar de 9, a moverse poco y a enchufar muchas.



a lo mejor podría ser nuestro delantero suplente


----------



## Bifaz23 (12 Sep 2021)

Me gusta el XI que saca Carletto. Vamos a disfrutar.


----------



## Bifaz23 (12 Sep 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Yo no creo que ya pueda enchufar muchas, se lesiona al andar, es un jugador con una tendencia a romperse brutal y a su edad eso ha ido muy a peor, es lo que hay, después de par de partidos se lesiona durante semanas, cada vez más, es un ex jugador.



A Bale le queda mucho fútbol en sus piernas. De hecho, si no fuese un cabeza serrín hoy estaría en el XI, pero prefirió jugar 180’ con Gales y acabar lesionado. 

Ha tirado por tierra el buen trabajo que se estaba haciendo con él hasta el puto paron de selecciones.


----------



## Roedr (12 Sep 2021)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> A Bale le queda mucho fútbol en sus piernas. De hecho, si no fuese un cabeza serrín hoy estaría en el XI, pero prefirió jugar 180’ con Gales y acabar lesionado.
> 
> Ha tirado por tierra el buen trabajo que se estaba haciendo con él hasta el puto paron de selecciones.



En este aspecto concreto no es que sea cabeza de serrín, es que prefiere jugar 180 con gales y lesionarse, que jugar 90 con gales y estar sano para quién le paga.


----------



## euromelon (12 Sep 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Bale no está para jugar con su selección, ni para ser extremo. Está para jugar de 9, a moverse poco y a enchufar muchas.



A que hijo de puta citas?

La morsa suplente es más no será ni el primer centrocampista en entrar de refresci
A


----------



## Bifaz23 (12 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> En este aspecto concreto no es que sea cabeza de serrín, es que prefiere jugar 180 con gales y lesionarse, que jugar 90 con gales y estar sano para quién le paga.



No te puedo quitar la razón, porque la tienes en todos los sentidos. Un par de buenas ostias mucho mejor. A ver si así se entera. Que lo dudo.


----------



## Gorrión (12 Sep 2021)

Con ganas de seguir viendo a Miguel, lo que no entiendo es por qué Rodrygo juega tan poco, con Bale lesionado los esperaba hoy.


----------



## Roedr (12 Sep 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Con ganas de seguir viendo a Miguel, lo que no entiendo es por qué Rodrygo juega tan poco, con Bale lesionado los esperaba hoy.



joder, Panzard de nuevo, no es lo que ponía antes el Marca!

Retiro la dicho. Carletto: rajao!.


----------



## hartman (12 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> joder, Panzard de nuevo, no es lo que ponía antes el Marca!
> 
> Retiro la dicho. Carletto: rajao!.



quien es la de tu avatar?


----------



## Roedr (12 Sep 2021)

hartman dijo:


> quien es la de tu avatar?



Una tía buena. Seguro que no sufres buscándola en este vídeo ;-)


----------



## _Suso_ (12 Sep 2021)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> A Bale le queda mucho fútbol en sus piernas. De hecho, si no fuese un cabeza serrín hoy estaría en el XI, pero prefirió jugar 180’ con Gales y acabar lesionado.
> 
> Ha tirado por tierra el buen trabajo que se estaba haciendo con él hasta el puto paron de selecciones.



Bale lleva años lesionándose cada dos por tres y la cosa va a peor año tras año, ahí están sus números, no es culpa suya, pero es que es de cristal, la de hoy es sólo la primera de las muchas lesiones que tendrá este año, no va a jugar ni un 30% de los partidos, no va a dejar de lesionarse por arte de magia después de su historial en ese tema.


----------



## Roedr (12 Sep 2021)

Panzard por Rodrygo, sufro sólo pensando en ello.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Sep 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> A que hijo de puta citas?
> 
> La morsa suplente es más no será ni el primer centrocampista en entrar de refresci
> A



Un tal Suso...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Sep 2021)

Bueno, empiezan las risas...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Bueno, empiezan las risas...



yo estoy intentado conectarme pero no me va hoy, ni el streaming en Inglés ni en Alemán... (el Español nunca va)


----------



## Edge2 (12 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Bueno, empiezan las risas...



Jajajajajajajajajajajaajajajaja ajajajajajajajajajajaa ajajajajajajaja jaaajajajajajajaajajajaj


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajajajajaajajajaja ajajajajajajajajajajaa ajajajajajajaja jaaajajajajajajaajajajaj



capasau?

*Algún streaming que funciones, plis?*


----------



## Edge2 (12 Sep 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> capasau?
> 
> *Algún streaming que funciones, plis?*



Ha marcado el celta en un lio de la defensa del madrit...


----------



## The Black Adder (12 Sep 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> capasau?
> 
> *Algún streaming que funciones, plis?*



Acestream te vale?

Por si acaso: 6c76f6d13c57fa84f799700cc64e83da36bb4c37 (en español)


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Sep 2021)

Este en Inglés parece que furrula:





Real Madrid Vs Rc Celta De Vigo Live Stream | FBStreams - FBStream


Watch Real Madrid Vs Rc Celta De Vigo stream online on FBStream. Here how you can watch all the match action for Real Madrid Vs Rc Celta De Vigo. FB stream for Real Madrid Vs Rc Celta De Vigo quality stream on mobile and desktop.




fbstream.me


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Sep 2021)

¿Dónde se está jugando?
¿Ya estrenaron el nuevo Bernabeu??


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (12 Sep 2021)

Bien Vini, bien!!!


----------



## Edge2 (12 Sep 2021)

Vaya forma de sacar los corners, saca benzema y se la devuelven jajajjajaajaj fuera de juego...


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Sep 2021)

Más allá del lío del gol, este equipo es, hoy en día, lo que pueda dar Vini.

AUN ESTÁIS A TIEMPO DE SUBIR AL CARRO DE VINI. QUEDAN POCOS BILLETES.

Además de eso, Carvajal cojo y mutilado es 100 veces mejor que Lucas.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Sep 2021)

Luka y el Amego son medio equipo


----------



## Roedr (12 Sep 2021)

Casemiro la lache...


----------



## hartman (12 Sep 2021)

herejes confiad en negricius.


----------



## Bifaz23 (12 Sep 2021)

Nos han metido el gol típico que nos cuelan por salir a verlas venir y etsar en la puta Parra. Así de claro


----------



## Edge2 (12 Sep 2021)

uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy otra cagada....


----------



## fachacine (12 Sep 2021)

Madre mía cómo estamos de mal en defensa


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Sep 2021)

hostia casi les cae el segundo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Sep 2021)

Espero informes detallados del partido, pues me pilla fuera de casa, que he quedado con una Charo y me está contando sus penas del trabajo con las demás charos, yo la he dicho que soy médico y que tengo que estar atento del móvil porque cordino la unidad de urgencias de un importante hospital, haber si me la llevo al hostal rápido, tres embestidas y para casa que lo he dejado grabando.


----------



## Suprimo (12 Sep 2021)

Llego tarde pero pillo estreno

La pusieron por aquí, usad VPN:








Stream2watch | Watch Live Sports Stream Free. TV online for Football, SoccerStreams, Reddit Sportstream


Get live & free direct sports streaming. Crack streams to watch Soccer, Tennis, Football, Basketball, Rugby, Golf, Racing, F1, NBA, NCAA, NFL, NHL, MLS more.




stream2watch.one


----------



## fachacine (12 Sep 2021)

Ameeeeeeeego


----------



## el ruinas II (12 Sep 2021)

gol del amego,


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Sep 2021)

segarro amego


----------



## Edge2 (12 Sep 2021)

La defensa del celta es la ostia...


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Sep 2021)

Muy buen primer toque de Valverde. Ese carril de interior derecho es su sitio.


----------



## HArtS (12 Sep 2021)

Gol!


----------



## HArtS (12 Sep 2021)

Me está gustando la forma de jugar del Madrid. Un equipo con más ideas y velocidad.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Sep 2021)

Aspas dejando tirado a Casemiro en una carrera... Como ver dos tortugas esprintando


----------



## Bifaz23 (12 Sep 2021)

Vamos a ganar y por más de 3.


----------



## Roedr (12 Sep 2021)

Benzecat es el mejor jugador del mundo.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (12 Sep 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Más allá del lío del gol, este equipo es, hoy en día, lo que pueda dar Vini.
> 
> AUN ESTÁIS A TIEMPO DE SUBIR AL CARRO DE VINI. QUEDAN POCOS BILLETES.
> 
> Además de eso, Carvajal cojo y mutilado es 100 veces mejor que Lucas.



Gol de Su Florentineza al Emir, se ha quedado con el bueno


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Sep 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Me está gustando la forma de jugar del Madrid. Un equipo con más ideas y velocidad.



Muchas más que con el bereber. Hay cambios de posiciones y otra forma de moverse. No es todo la misma jugada.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (12 Sep 2021)

verlo en alemán e sla auténtica salud


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (12 Sep 2021)

la gente de la grada es real o son hologramas?


----------



## Edge2 (12 Sep 2021)

jajajajajajaaja jajajajaajajajajajaja jajajajajajajaja ajajaajaj


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Sep 2021)

Estos tíos van a terminar haciendo buenos a Ramos y Varane... pero como se pueden dar tantas facilidades atrás?


----------



## Roedr (12 Sep 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> verlo en alemán e sla auténtica salud



jaja yo los escucho en stream2watch en canales ingleses/gringos.


----------



## HArtS (12 Sep 2021)

Gol del Celta.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (12 Sep 2021)

Joder con Blanquiño y Nachiño "juegan cpntra nosotros amego"


----------



## sociedadponzi (12 Sep 2021)

otra vez como el otro dia con el levante no? remontando siempre un gol por detras


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Sep 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> la gente de la grada es real o son hologramas?



Tiene pinta de ser real, si fuera un holograma no guardaría distancia de seguridad de esa...


----------



## Edu.R (12 Sep 2021)

No puede ser que nos vuelva a pasar lo de Valencia, y de momento es el mismo partido.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Sep 2021)

golazo del Keltic de Figo


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Sep 2021)

Vaya desastre de defensa...


----------



## Roedr (12 Sep 2021)

podemos ofrecer los 180m por Ramos?


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (12 Sep 2021)

Luis Enrique dimisión, Nacho selección!!


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Sep 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Gol de Su Florentineza al Emir, se ha quedado con el bueno



BAPPÉ y O'REI Vinicius van a tener mucho FLOW. OJO.


----------



## Bifaz23 (12 Sep 2021)

Que se recupere pronto Mendy. Rezad.


----------



## Roedr (12 Sep 2021)

estrenamos estadio palmando


----------



## Fiodor (12 Sep 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Estos tíos van a terminar haciendo buenos a Ramos y Varane... pero como se pueden dar tantas facilidades atrás?



Es que Ramos y Varane eran mucho mejores que estos... No podemos engañarnos...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> podemos ofrecer los 180m por Ramos?


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Sep 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Estos tíos van a terminar haciendo buenos a Ramos y Varane... pero como se pueden dar tantas facilidades atrás?



Todo el mundo sabe que el centro de la defensa era el punto débil este año. Dejar ese punto débil se ha hecho de forma consciente. Faltaba un fichaje ahí y no en el medio (y me encanta Camavinga...).


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (12 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> estrenamos estadio palmando



suele pasar las cosas planificadas nunca salen bien.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Sep 2021)

O'REI Vinicius el único que crea peligro.

Por cierto, ni Modric ni Casemiro están para jugar hoy.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (12 Sep 2021)

Prefiero esto a la elipsis unocerísrica del calvo


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Sep 2021)

She Var to resulón ahí


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Sep 2021)

No es cosa de nombres, lo de Ramos y Varane lo decía de coña, anda que no se comieron ellos goles absurdos... es un mal endémico de la casa lo de defender mal y es que yo creo que ahí tácticamente se trabaja lo justito.


----------



## Roedr (12 Sep 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Prefiero esto a la elipsis unocerísrica del calvo



yo no, a mi lo que me mola es ganar.


----------



## fachacine (12 Sep 2021)

Valverde y Hazard no están haciendo nada


----------



## Edge2 (12 Sep 2021)

Han cazado a panzard


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Sep 2021)

Quién está jugando por bale? , El moro gordo está jugando?.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (12 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quién está jugando por bale? , El moro gordo está jugando?.



el mismo


----------



## Suprimo (12 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> podemos ofrecer los 180m por Ramos?



Excelente, más cojos en el _canpo _


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Sep 2021)

Yo no sé por qué se ha "lesionado" Bale para este partido, si total hay cuatro gatos y los pitos no se iban a oír tanto...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (12 Sep 2021)

El isco belga ha regateado a uno y corre hacia adelante, son brotes verdes


----------



## fachacine (12 Sep 2021)

Yo quito a Valverde y pongo a Vayaminga


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (12 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quién está jugando por bale? , El moro gordo está jugando?.



Eso es
Vini Benzema Panzard
Valverde Casemiro Valverde
Miguel Nacho Militao Carvajal


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Sep 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Yo quito a Valverde y pongo a Vayaminga



Yo pongo a vayaminga por cualquiera, al menos hay un aliciente para ver esto...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Sep 2021)

Bueno, al menos está la cosa entretenida... una pena lo de los partidos aplazados por el guarro psoista ese metido a dedo en la federación...


----------



## Fiodor (12 Sep 2021)

Mala primera parte por errores defensivos, porque en ataque se estaba jugando bien. Miguel Gutierrez está muy verde, le viene grande jugar en el Bernabéu, pero tampoco Nacho tiene un buen día. Creo que esto será una constante toda la temporada, el ataque tendrá que compensar los regalos de la defensa. Queríamos otro fútbol diferente al de Zidane y lo vamos a tener...


----------



## Von Rudel (12 Sep 2021)

Sempre Celta. Y me voy


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Sep 2021)

Miguel Gutiérrez es un desastre y el Celta lo está buscando con saña. La solución es poner a Vallejo o a Marcelo


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Sep 2021)

Y añado, después de empatar teníamos que haber jugado con mucha más cabeza.


----------



## fachacine (12 Sep 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> Mala primera parte por errores defensivos, porque en ataque se estaba jugando bien. Miguel Gutierrez está muy verde, le viene grande jugar en el Bernabéu, pero tampoco Nacho tiene un buen día. Creo que esto será una constante toda la temporada, el ataque tendrá que compensar los regalos de la defensa. Queríamos otro fútbol diferente al de Zidane y lo vamos a tener...



Hacedme caso, Alaba jugadorazo y fichajazo, cuando no esté lo notaremos


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (12 Sep 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Y añado, después de empatar teníamos que haber jugado con mucha más cabeza.



Pues como contra el Levante.


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Sep 2021)

He aprovechado el descanso para ver rápidamente el tercer cuarto del baloncesto y dos veces que he parado el vídeo, en una nos pitan técnica al banquillo y más adelante una antideportiva. 

Hay cosas que no cambian


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Sep 2021)

Amegol


----------



## fachacine (12 Sep 2021)

Golazo de Amego y centrazo de Miguel


----------



## Edge2 (12 Sep 2021)

segarro


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Sep 2021)

Puto Benzemalo, a que me hace borrar mis cientos de post poniéndole a caer de un burro


----------



## HArtS (12 Sep 2021)

Gol de Karim.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Sep 2021)

Antes de que se saque la chorra (como Guitérrez con ese centro), también digo que Modric está para irse a jugar a Dubái o por ahí.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Sep 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Miguel Gutiérrez es un desastre y el Celta lo está buscando con saña. La solución es poner a Vallejo o a Marcelo



Si, la verdad que si. Tienes toda la razón.

En fin. Lo de la paciencia no se estila.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Sep 2021)

Amego y diez más


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (12 Sep 2021)

Por primera vez Benzema será pichichi


----------



## HArtS (12 Sep 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Miguel Gutiérrez es un desastre y el Celta lo está buscando con saña. La solución es poner a Vallejo o a Marcelo



Miguel Gutiérrez es Marcelo 2.0, un lateral muy bueno atacando y mediocre al defender.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (12 Sep 2021)

"Tu no paisar Vini, tu sentrar mi, yo marcar di cabesa amego"


----------



## Gorrión (12 Sep 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Miguel Gutiérrez es Marcelo 2.0, un lateral muy bueno atacando y mediocre al defender.



Tiempo al tiempo, es un niño.

Las pone que da gusto.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Sep 2021)

piscinas Negricius


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (12 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Por primera vez Benzema será pichichi



Su único rival sería Depay o Suarez, les lleva como 3 goles de ventaja a los 2


----------



## HArtS (12 Sep 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Tiempo al tiempo, es un niño.
> 
> Las pone que da gusto.



Es un decir.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Sep 2021)

Como centra Miguel, parece Beckham...


----------



## Roedr (12 Sep 2021)

a ver cuando os soltáis y reconocéis la realizad: Benzema es el mejor jugador del mundo.


----------



## Roedr (12 Sep 2021)

entonces, mi comentario no te ha molestado


----------



## Señor Moscoso (12 Sep 2021)

O REIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Edge2 (12 Sep 2021)

Negricius se tira a la grada jajajajajajaja


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (12 Sep 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> Mala primera parte por errores defensivos, porque en ataque se estaba jugando bien. Miguel Gutierrez está muy verde, le viene grande jugar en el Bernabéu, pero tampoco Nacho tiene un buen día. Creo que esto será una constante toda la temporada, el ataque tendrá que compensar los regalos de la defensa. Queríamos otro fútbol diferente al de Zidane y lo vamos a tener...



Pues sí, jugadores que encaran, balón directo del.portero al extremo, saques en largo de los centrales, jugadas ensayadas, 3 goles marcados... futbol bastante diferente al coñazo de ZZ.

Miguel tiene calidad, desparpajo, encara, toca , regatea y sabe centrar. Eso sí, es joven, se le pasará.

Pd.- acaba de marcar Vini. 4 goles marcados


----------



## Roedr (12 Sep 2021)

Vini Tinto!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hannibal (12 Sep 2021)

Vaya remontada chacho.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Sep 2021)

Negricius detenido


----------



## Roedr (12 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Negricius se tira a la grada jajajajajajaja



jajaja


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Sep 2021)

Vinicius es hombre muerto, se ha contagiado ahí de las variantes delta zeta y teta y algunas no descubiertas aún


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (12 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Negricius se tira a la grada jajajajajajaja



jajajaja qué grande


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (12 Sep 2021)

4 goles en la liga de Vinicius


----------



## Suprimo (12 Sep 2021)

Vini pichichi


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (12 Sep 2021)

El juez de línea es Ozito?


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Sep 2021)

O'REI definiendo como Romario.

Quedan pocos billetes en el carro de Vini. ACEPTAMOS ARREPENTIDOS.


----------



## HArtS (12 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Su único rival sería Depay o Suarez, les lleva como 3 goles de ventaja a los 2



Al ritmo que va Vinicius quizá le pelee el pichichi a Karim.


----------



## fachacine (12 Sep 2021)

Este Vinicius es otro


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Sep 2021)

Buena multa le va a caer a urkel


----------



## Roedr (12 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Negricius detenido



Cabrón no des ideas a Luciferín y Tebas.


----------



## Suprimo (12 Sep 2021)

Y el Celta recordando que es pronto para lamerse las poias...


----------



## John Rambo (12 Sep 2021)

Totalmente, este es otro Vini.

Viene más fuerte, más suelto, con más confianza. 

Es un animal.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Cabrón no des ideas a Luciferín y Tebas.



Le ha sacado la polisia nasional de la grada...


----------



## Roedr (12 Sep 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Este Vinicius es otro



Es el de siempre, pero llevando mejor la presión increíble a la que estaba sometido.

Algunos más que vale que empiecen a taparse con Vini.


----------



## HArtS (12 Sep 2021)

Bueno, ya podemos decirlo: Vinicius es un jugador que condiciona el juego del rival porque el otro equipo queda obligado a retroceder muchos metros.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (12 Sep 2021)

Y a todo esto sobre Vini.... El.equipo aprovecha lo.que Vini tiene.

Recordemos que en semifinales de Champions la genialidad de ZZ le colocó de carrilero por.la.derecha.

En fin.


----------



## Roedr (12 Sep 2021)

¿Qué hace Panzard aparte de estropear la progresión de Rodrygo?


----------



## HArtS (12 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Qué hace Panzard aparte de estropear la progresión de Rodrygo?



Costó más de 150 millones, hay que ponerlo.


----------



## PORRON (12 Sep 2021)

GRANDE VI ICIUS. A MAMAR HATERS


----------



## Roedr (12 Sep 2021)

¿Qué aforo tenemos hoy?


----------



## artemis (12 Sep 2021)

Entra comemigas?


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Qué aforo tenemos hoy?



Aquí estamos las cuatro multis de siempre


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (12 Sep 2021)

Entra TomaMinga


----------



## Roedr (12 Sep 2021)

Lo de Vini es una gozado. Reconocer que ver sembrar el pánico a un brasileño bueno es de lo mejor que hay en el fuchibol.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Sep 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Entra comemigas?



Ahora sale.


----------



## artemis (12 Sep 2021)

Carleto parece el padre de la novia en la boda a las 5 de la mañana


----------



## Edge2 (12 Sep 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Aquí estamos las cuatro multis de siempre


----------



## Suprimo (12 Sep 2021)

Debuta Caranigga


----------



## euromelon (12 Sep 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Un tal Suso...



Ah el subnorm canario que llora porque no le quise ayudar 


Isco que vea que es el sexto centrocampista del equopobien


----------



## euromelon (12 Sep 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Entra comemigas?



No hemos fichado a @JMK


----------



## euromelon (12 Sep 2021)

3 goles el come gofres ni marca ni asiste


----------



## Suprimo (12 Sep 2021)

Debut con gol, Modric sigue en buen estado


----------



## Señor Moscoso (12 Sep 2021)

Marca Caraminga jódete Emir


----------



## fachacine (12 Sep 2021)

Al que critique a Modric o le llame abuelo le corto la polla


----------



## Roedr (12 Sep 2021)

Qué bueno es Modric por Dios.


----------



## HArtS (12 Sep 2021)

Gol de Camavinga.

Gran jugada de Modric.


----------



## Roedr (12 Sep 2021)

Cama ya ha marcado más goles que Isco.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Sep 2021)

El golpeo con el exterior de Modric puede ser bonito pero en esa posición joder... si le pegas así es que con la izquierda no sabes hacerlo, las cosas como son...


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Sep 2021)

MINGA BENDECIDO. El Real Madrid Mandingo se presenta como imparable.


----------



## sociedadponzi (12 Sep 2021)

ofensivamente es incomparable con zidane


----------



## artemis (12 Sep 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Al que critique a Modric o le llame abuelo le corto la polla



Pero se la cortas a lametazos, piraton


----------



## Roedr (12 Sep 2021)

Qué pedazo defensa no tenemos. En champions no pasamos de octavos.


----------



## Roedr (12 Sep 2021)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> ofensivamente es incomparable con zidane



ZZ llegó semis, está por ver con este coladero que tenemos si pasamos de octavos.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (12 Sep 2021)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> ofensivamente es incomparable con zidane



Pues segun los gafapastas sidanistas con este equipo no era posible hacer otra cosa que el unocerismo


----------



## euromelon (12 Sep 2021)

Isco no es ni el sexto centrocampista del equipo entra ausensio


----------



## Edge2 (12 Sep 2021)

Vaya 2 errores de camavinga. Le veo en el castilla...


----------



## Roedr (12 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Vaya 2 errores de camavinga. Le veo en el castilla...



pues sí...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Sep 2021)

Benzema pichichi.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (12 Sep 2021)

"CONTIGO EMPEZÓ TODO"


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (12 Sep 2021)

benzemá ya es amego de vinicius


----------



## euromelon (12 Sep 2021)

Bien váter e Isco ni los minutos de la basura


----------



## HArtS (12 Sep 2021)

Vinicius fabrica un penal.

Gol de Benzema.


----------



## euromelon (12 Sep 2021)

Ese mariconazo es el emir?


Señor Moscoso dijo:


> "CONTIGO EMPEZÓ TODO"
> Ver archivo adjunto 773022


----------



## Edu.R (12 Sep 2021)

Hombre en defensa hay que mejorar bastante, pero... visualmente hacía años que no jugábamos a este nivel.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (12 Sep 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Ese mariconazo es el emir?



Eso dice google, pero parece el follacabras medio rico, se distingue de los follacabras pobres principalmente porque no lleva ak47


----------



## Roedr (12 Sep 2021)

5 golitos, volvemos a nuestro ser en el Bernabeu.


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Sep 2021)

Y remontando!!


----------



## Roedr (12 Sep 2021)

con la mierda defensa que tenemos, la única opción que veo contra equipos fuertes es que Carletto consiga adelantarla muchos metros.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Sep 2021)

Buena forma de terminar el fin de semana.

Con SISÚ hubiera sido un 1-0 para cortarse las venas.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> con la mierda defensa que tenemos, la única opción que veo contra equipos fuertes es que Carletto consiga adelantarla muchos metros.



Faltan Alaba y Mendy. Y Casemiro venía de hacer mucho kilómetros. Tenemos un centro de la defensa corto, no un mal centro titular.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (12 Sep 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Buena forma de terminar el fin de semana.
> 
> Con SISÚ hubiera sido un 1-0 para cortarse las venas.



Y de flor


----------



## JimTonic (12 Sep 2021)

pues buen y divertido partido


lo beuno es que no se notan las ausencias y los jovenes siguen sumando minutos, que es lo que nos fallaba el año pasado


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Sep 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> 3 goles el come gofres ni marca ni asiste



Una pena los pocos minutos de Rodrygo...


----------



## JimTonic (12 Sep 2021)

y joder el vini, parece que el fichaje de este año era el, que puta bestia


----------



## sociedadponzi (12 Sep 2021)

y el baloncesto pinta mejor, floren ha currao el anyo pasao con el desastre


----------



## Edu.R (12 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> con la mierda defensa que tenemos, la única opción que veo contra equipos fuertes es que Carletto consiga adelantarla muchos metros.



Yo daría margen para evolucionar. No quiero compararme, pero el Liverpool de Klopp empezó asi. Con mucho potencial arriba, pero siendo un coladero. Cuando lograron ajustar eso, tuvieron un par de temporadas míticas.

Cuando defiendes mal, con trabajo puedes mejorar "bastante", cuando el problema está en ataque y te falta gol, es mucho más difícil.

Este equipo de momento es un poco montaña rusa, estamos en septiembre.

Eso si, MODRIC por favor, que retiren el dorsal cuando se vaya.


----------



## Fiodor (12 Sep 2021)

Una segunda parte de las mejores en mucho tiempo... Pero la sensación es la misma que la primera parte. Tenemos un ataque mucho mejor que el año pasado, pero la defensa es un coladero... Veremos si con Mendy y Alaba mejoran, pero lo de hoy es lamentable con un rival como el Celta... De todas formas, mejor esto que el fútbol de Zidane...


----------



## euromelon (12 Sep 2021)

DATO CURIOSO 


OJO AL DATO: Eduardo Camavinga lleva en 2 minutos más goles (1) que Pedri (0) en los últimos 6 meses (4.567 minutos).


----------



## Roedr (12 Sep 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Faltan Alaba y Mendy. Y Casemiro venía de hacer mucho kilómetros. Tenemos un centro de la defensa corto, no un mal centro titular.



Tenemos un problema de falta de altura que ni Alaba ni Mendy van a arreglar. Carletto quiere defensa adelantada, y tiene razón.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Es el de siempre, pero llevando mejor la presión increíble a la que estaba sometido.
> 
> Algunos más que vale que empiecen a taparse con Vini.



Vini es la misma bestia física, técnica y competitiva que fue siempre. Pero vino con 18 años recién cumplidos y la gente es muy impaciente. Es la misma gente que afea a Camavinga un mal control o a Miguel un mal pase, cuando se ve que son dos cracks de época. Pero son chavales. O es la misma gente que no se acuerda que Cristiano cuando llegó al Madrid había hecho mucha mili en el United y con Ferguson.

En fin, que Vini va a ser el mejor brasileño de la historia del Madrid tras Ronaldo Nazario, y el Ronaldo el _Gordo _son palabras mayores...


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Sep 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> DATO CURIOSO
> 
> 
> OJO AL DATO: Eduardo Camavinga lleva en 2 minutos más goles (1) que Pedri (0) en los últimos 6 meses (4.567 minutos).



Pedri es una METIDA. Ni regalado.


----------



## Bifaz23 (12 Sep 2021)

Miguel Gutiérrez es bastante limitado en defensa. Nacho como no tenga el día es otro handicap muy serio.

Nos hace falta que los negros estén sanos poruqe sino esto es un puto circo.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Tenemos un problema de falta de altura que ni Alaba ni Mendy van a arreglar. Carletto quiere defensa adelantada, y tiene razón.



Tengo varios posts explicando la pérdida de altura este año. Estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Sep 2021)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Miguel Gutiérrez es bastante limitado en defensa. Nacho como no tenga el día es otro handicap muy serio.
> 
> Nos hace falta que los negros estén sanos poruqe sino esto es un puto circo.



Nacido el 27 de julio de 2001. Tengamos calma. Dicho esto, yo a Miguel lo veo de interior izquierdo...


----------



## Roedr (12 Sep 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Vini es la misma bestia física, técnica y competitiva que fue siempre. Pero vino con 18 años recién cumplidos y la gente es muy impaciente. Es la misma gente que afea a Camavinga un mal control o a Miguel un mal pase, cuando se ve que son dos cracks de época. Pero son chavales. O es la misma gente que no se acuerda que Cristiano cuando llegó al Madrid había hecho mucha mili en el United y con Ferguson.
> 
> En fin, que Vini va a ser el mejor brasileño de la historia del Madrid tras Ronaldo Nazario, y el Ronaldo el _Gordo _son palabras mayores...



Exacto, así es.

Con Vini lo que me sorprendía siempre eran las críticas que recibía cuando se veía a km que era una bestia distinta al resto. La presión a la que lo han sometido no es normal. No recuerdo ningún gran jugador con tanta presión a su edad.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Exacto, así es.
> 
> Con Vini lo que me sorprendía siempre eran las críticas que recibía cuando se veía a km que era una bestia distinta al resto. La presión a la que lo han sometido no es normal. No recuerdo ningún gran jugador con tanta presión a su edad.



21 años recién cumplidos. Críticas brutales y el tío, ni se inmuta. Una bestia competitiva. Solo ha tenido que aprender a pararse un poco y levantar la cabeza. Un poco de madurez, eso necesitaba. Benzema llegó al Madrid con 22 años y tardó bastantes años en asentarse...


----------



## fachacine (12 Sep 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Bien váter e Isco ni los minutos de la basura



Eso sí que es una buenísima noticia


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Sep 2021)

Por cierto, el partido del Pajarito es una locura.


----------



## Fiodor (12 Sep 2021)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Miguel Gutiérrez es bastante limitado en defensa. Nacho como no tenga el día es otro handicap muy serio.
> 
> Nos hace falta que los negros estén sanos poruqe sino esto es un puto circo.



Todos los chavales del filial, antes de jugar en el primer equipo, deberían pasar un año cedidos en un equipo de Primera División, en España o en otra Liga de gran nivel... No puedes pasar a un chaval de jugar una semana con el Castilla contra el San Fernando a meterlo en el Bernabéu. Lo normal es que le tiemblen las piernas, y eso que hoy no estaba el campo al 100%...


----------



## ccc (12 Sep 2021)

@ApoloCreed aun te puedes subir al carro de Vini.

Bueno, menos mal que echamos al calvo, un partido de 4 goles no lo veriamos con el alineador ni harto vino. Por otra parte, Isco y Marcelo no estaban en el once, con ellos, no remontabamos este partido ni locos. Bien Ancelotti y por cierto, resultado merecido.

Muy bien el partido de Madrid en ataque, del rigor defensivo no estoy preocupado: Ya lo obtendremos en el futuro. Me ha gustado Hazard, impresionante Vini (el mejor) y Benzema on Fire; y lo voy a dejar escrito, Benzema lleva 6 meses mereciendose ser el delantero titular del real madrid (del resto de su trayectoria mejor ni hablamos).


----------



## filets (12 Sep 2021)




----------



## Edu.R (12 Sep 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> Todos los chavales del filial, antes de jugar en el primer equipo, deberían pasar un año cedidos en un equipo de Primera División, en España o en otra Liga de gran nivel... No puedes pasar a un chaval de jugar una semana con el Castilla contra el San Fernando a meterlo en el Bernabéu. Lo normal es que le tiemblen las piernas, y eso que hoy no estaba el campo al 100%...


----------



## Bifaz23 (12 Sep 2021)

Vini y su polla. Este año disfrutaremos.


----------



## road runner (12 Sep 2021)

Benzemalo, Benicio y a campeonar.
Buen día hoy.


----------



## fachacine (12 Sep 2021)

Zizou ha estado en el palco VIP, no nos lo quitamos de encima ni con agua hirviendo, ahora será capaz de ponerse la medallita de Vinicius, el muy hijoputa

Zidane está en su palco del Bernabéu... pero no Bale


----------



## IVNP71 (12 Sep 2021)

Cuántos espectadores habían hoy en el Bernabéu? Porque si son los casi 20000 que leo en los periódicos me parece una tomadura de pelo para un estadio que tiene capacidad para 80000 espectadores.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (12 Sep 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Entra comemigas?



Comeminga.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Roedr (12 Sep 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Por cierto, el partido del Pajarito es una locura.



Sí, Valverde y Vini son nuestro futuro (y presente)


----------



## Hannibal (12 Sep 2021)

Pues la cosa se ponía muy fea desde el principio. Ya no por el simple hecho de encajar 2 goles, sino por la forma: los 2 goles del Celta son de una coña espectacular, ambos con rechaces de circo, y cuando te meten esos goles lo normal es que palmes porque además anímicamente sientes que ya no te va a salir nada bien.

Pero salió, vaya sí salió. Y eso que el Celta, coña en los goles aparte, juega y combina muy bien, y ha demostrado que si se nos presiona arriba, las pasamos putas. Menuda diferencia con el Madrid de Sisú, se ha dicho mil veces pero hay que repetirlo, es mil veces preferible perder un partido como el de hoy, que estar viendo el partido con un café para no dormirte.

Efectivamente, hay un problema en defensa, pero si hay que achacar una ausencia sería la de Varane y no Ramos, porque con la defensa tan adelantada el problema es correr hacia atrás. Pero ojo, a la vez hay que admitir que esta defensa adelantada es la que invita a los rivales a salir de su área, y eso genera huecos para los contraataques. Ya veréis como contra el Cádiz no veremos los errores en las salidas de balón, ni tampoco los huecos para que brille Vini.

Sobre los jugadores. Tibu no puedo hacer nada en los goles. Miguel creo que es más indicado para rivales que se encierren, hoy sería más un día para Mendy (que aún no está al 100%) y por eso ha sufrido más en defensa. Los centrales mal, sin paliativos. En la derecha, Carva sin hacer nada del otro mundo, ha demostrado que salvo lesión Lucas Páquez no debería jugar ni en el entrenamiento.
A Valverde, pero sobre todo a Casemiro, se les ha visto muy muy cansados, y eso tampoco ha ayudado porque después de las pérdidas, apenas ha habido recuperaciones. Aún no me ha quedado claro porque han retrasado 2 partidos y los demás no, pero bueno, al menos no hemos necesitado 10 minutos extra para remontar 

Sobre Modric no hay mucho más que decir, que espero que según se jubile le nombren segundo entrenador del que haya mientras se saca el título, tras fiestón y retirada del dorsal.

Y sobre los de arriba, Hazard progresa adecuadamente pero sigue disparando fogueo. Vini se ha propuesto convertirse en O Rei, pero debo decir que me extraña la total ausencia de Rodrygo, que por momento parecía ser mejor que Vini. 
Y sobre Benzema, me ha ganado hasta el punto de que dejo que me pida un segarro a las 3 de la mañana en un callejón  
Hala Madrid!!


----------



## Roedr (12 Sep 2021)

ccc dijo:


> @ApoloCreed aun te puedes subir al carro de Vini.
> 
> Bueno, menos mal que echamos al calvo, un partido de 4 goles no lo veriamos con el alineador ni harto vino. Por otra parte, Isco y Marcelo no estaban en el once, con ellos, no remontabamos este partido ni locos. Bien Ancelotti y por cierto, resultado merecido.
> 
> Muy bien el partido de Madrid en ataque, del rigor defensivo no estoy preocupado: Ya lo obtendremos en el futuro. Me ha gustado Hazard, impresionante Vini (el mejor) y Benzema on Fire; *y lo voy a dejar escrito, Benzema lleva 6 meses mereciendose ser el delantero titular del real madrid (del resto de su trayectoria mejor ni hablamos).*



read my lips: Benzemá hoy en día es el mejor jugador del mundo.


----------



## NWQ (12 Sep 2021)

Vaya debut del conguito.

Ese chaval tiene toda la suerte del mundo y un aura de estar tocado por la fortuna como era Zidane antes de convertirse en Gargamel.

No sé si triunfará pero debutar a los 18 en el Madrid y marcar a los 2 minutos es de tener a Dios muy de su parte.


----------



## el ruinas II (13 Sep 2021)

vini lleva en cuatro partidos con carletto los mismos goles que en toda la temporada pasada con el tarugo de zidane


----------



## Fiodor (13 Sep 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Y sobre los de arriba, Hazard progresa adecuadamente pero sigue disparando fogueo. Vini se ha propuesto convertirse en O Rei, pero debo decir que me extraña la total ausencia de Rodrygo, que por momento parecía ser mejor que Vini.



El problema de Rodrygo es que no tiene hambre... Vinicius, en su época mala y ahora, siempre ha pedido el balón y ha participado con más o menos acierto, pero estaba continuamente en el juego, no se escondía después de un error... Y además, intenta ayudar en defensa. En cambio, Rodrygo puede pasarse muchos minutos sin participar en el juego. Creo que tiene calidad, pero como no salga a comerse el campo, en el Madrid no tendrá mucho futuro...


----------



## El Juani (13 Sep 2021)

Defensivamente veo muchísimos problemas... ahora bien, increíble Vinicius. 

Sabíamos que tenía velocidad, regate, desborde, pero ha ganado algo muy importante para ser un grande en el Madrid: PAUSA.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Sep 2021)

A mi al final la Charo está me la ha chupado rápido en el hostal y como quería ver la segunda parte del partido he apurado y he salido por patas después de la mamada, pero nada ya había terminado el partido, así que me he vuelto a subir al hostal y después de tres embestidas la he dicho que tenía una urgencia en el hospital y que ya nos veríamos otro día.


----------



## ccc (13 Sep 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Defensivamente veo muchísimos problemas... ahora bien, increíble Vinicius.
> 
> Sabíamos que tenía velocidad, regate, desborde, pero ha ganado algo muy importante para ser un grande en el Madrid: PAUSA.



No entiendo porque estais tan preocupados por la defensa: El equipo defensivamente va a estar mejor que el anyo pasado:

- Militao es de aqui a lima, a dia de hoy, mejor defensor que Ramos; Alaba como defensa central es en lineas generales peor que Varane, sin embargo, te da muchas mas alternativas y mejor salida de pelota.

- Si Carvajal no se lesiona, mejoramos como la noche y el dia: Ademas Militao podria actuar como lateral derecho en caso de no confiar en Vazquez.

- En el lateral derecho, Mendy estara ahi, Alaba puede jugar en esa posicion y Miguel puede jugar un rol muy importante: En caso de que Marcelo no entre en el once (como hoy) ganamos 9 puntos minimo en liga.

Es normal que recibamos goles: Caras nuevas, entrenador nuevo,falta de ritmo, ..., no tengo ninguna duda de que ira a mejor.

Joder, cuantos partidos habeis visto de 5 goles con el calvo en los ultimos 2 anyos? Joder, parece que no nos vamos a aburrir --> Hasta dan ganas de ver los partidos para disfrutar con el juego.


----------



## ccc (13 Sep 2021)

Jo,jo, y Djokovic pierde la final del gran slam por la paliza y la posibilidad de ganar los 4 grandes,....



dia por todo lo grande.


----------



## El Juani (13 Sep 2021)

ccc dijo:


> No entiendo porque estais tan preocupados por la defensa: El equipo defensivamente va a estar mejor que el anyo pasado:
> 
> - Militao es de aqui a lima, a dia de hoy, mejor defensor que Ramos; Alaba como defensa central es en lineas generales peor que Varane, sin embargo, te da muchas mas alternativas y mejor salida de pelota.
> 
> ...



No niego que se pueda mejorar, pero a día de hoy es una defensa que no está bien conjuntada y le hace falta tiempo. 

El quid de la cuestión ha sido que nos hemos desprendido de nuestra pareja de centrales titular de sopetón, y ahora, pues tenemos que cuajar esa línea defensiva de nuevo y mientras tanto, pues tenemos lo que ha ocurrido hoy, que llegan con facilidad, no basculan bien y entrar hasta la puta cocina y te roban toda la comida en tus narices.

Pero es lo que dices... tiene margen de mejora.


----------



## ccc (13 Sep 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> No niego que se pueda mejorar, pero a día de hoy es una defensa que no está bien conjuntada y le hace falta tiempo.
> 
> El quid de la cuestión ha sido que nos hemos desprendido de nuestra pareja de centrales titular de sopetón, y ahora, pues tenemos que cuajar esa línea defensiva de nuevo y mientras tanto, pues tenemos lo que ha ocurrido hoy, que llegan con facilidad, no basculan bien y entrar hasta la puta cocina y te roban toda la comida en tus narices.
> 
> Pero es lo que dices... tiene margen de mejora.



Esos 2 jugaron juntos el ultimo tramo de la temporada pasada y lo hicieron rematadamente bien; el calvo haciendo de las suyas, metio contra el Chelsea a un Ramos lesionado, a Vini a banda cambiada para meter a Hazard con calzador, a Mendy lo metio totalmente roto y hasta tuvo los cojones de meter a Marcelo: Joder, lo que hemos tenido que sufrir con el coleguita de los jugadores.

No os preocupeis con la defensa, el problema lo hemos tenido en el ataque y eso es lo que nos tiene que preocupar: Ancelotti, solo por meter a Hazard en la derecha y a Vini en la izquierda, demuestra ser 100 veces mejor entrenador que el calvo (al igual que el de Belgica).

Y estoy seguro que la explosion de Vini es por la ausencia del calvo: El calvo le obligaba a defender mas que a Marcelo: Lo he dicho varias veces, veias un mapa de calor de Vini y de Marcelo y Vini tenia mas presencia defensiva que gorcelo.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Sep 2021)

Por cierto, el martes empieza la Shempions con un Barcelona-Bayern. 

Veremos si hay nvtrición, y luego el miércoles nos toca a nosotros en Milán, en teoría el partido más difícil de los 6.


----------



## El Juani (13 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Por cierto, el martes empieza la Shempions con un Barcelona-Bayern.
> 
> Veremos si hay nvtrición, y luego el miércoles nos toca a nosotros en Milán, en teoría el partido más difícil de los 6.



En teoría sí, pero el Inter hoy contra la Sampdoria, sobre todo en el 2º tiempo ha sido mediocre. Pero todo esto cambia cuando cualquier equipo se enfrenta al Madrid, es más, los cambios que ha hecho Inzaghi hoy ha propiciado la mejora de la Sampdoria y esos cambios eran porque tenía la mente puesta en el partido del Madrid. 

Pero en teoría es lo que dices, el Inter a priori lo más chungo.


----------



## El Juani (13 Sep 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Esos 2 jugaron juntos el ultimo tramo de la temporada pasada y lo hicieron rematadamente bien; el calvo haciendo de las suyas, metio contra el Chelsea a un Ramos lesionado, a Vini a banda cambiada para meter a Hazard con calzador, a Mendy lo metio totalmente roto y hasta tuvo los cojones de meter a Marcelo: Joder, lo que hemos tenido que sufrir con el coleguita de los jugadores.
> 
> No os preocupeis con la defensa, el problema lo hemos tenido en el ataque y eso es lo que nos tiene que preocupar: Ancelotti, solo por meter a Hazard en la derecha y a Vini en la izquierda, demuestra ser 100 veces mejor entrenador que el calvo (al igual que el de Belgica).
> 
> Y estoy seguro que la explosion de Vini es por la ausencia del calvo: El calvo le obligaba a defender mas que a Marcelo: Lo he dicho varias veces, veias un mapa de calor de Vini y de Marcelo y Vini tenia mas presencia defensiva que gorcelo.



Ese cambio debería haber sido más gradual. Y personalmente yo soy de los que pienso que Varane solamente tenía buenas cosas en la salida del balón, pero deficiencias en labores defensivas y Ramos más bien al contrario y los dos se complementaban bien, cuando el de Camas rayaba a un buen nivel, que de eso hace ya unos años. 

Lo que digo es que bajo mi punto de vista el desprenderse de 2 centrales tendría que haberse iniciado hace ya unos 3 años más o menos, haberte quedado con uno y haber probado con Militao, etc El cambio ha sido bastante radical bajo mi punto de vista.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Sep 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Defensivamente veo muchísimos problemas... ahora bien, increíble Vinicius.
> 
> Sabíamos que tenía velocidad, regate, desborde, pero ha ganado algo muy importante para ser un grande en el Madrid: PAUSA.



Vinicius ahora mismo encara y se va siempre de quien se atreva a salirle, es acojonante. Quitando a Messi, sólo recuerdo una cosa parecida con el primer Neymar, sólo que a ese Neymar cualquier defensa lo podía poner en órbita de una hostia, pero para tumbar a Vinicius hay que tomar muchas espinacas.

En fin, veremos si dura más de 5 partidos, pero como este jugador rompa permanentemente en lo que parece que puede ser, Mbappé ya puede ir pidiéndole la renovación al jeque.


----------



## El Juani (13 Sep 2021)

Antes era una cabrilla loca... ahora tiene una pausa y una frialdad en los últimos metros que le faltaba antes.

El Madrid me imagino que querrá juntas a Mbappé en una banda escorado, a la otra Vinicius, ambos con metros por delante para jugar, asociarse y correr y en punta, de 9 Halland, alternándose con Benzemá, etc. unido a la línea de 3/4 y media que tenemos. Sería para pajearse durante siglos y siglos. 

Vuelve a repetirme y lo siento, veo la defensa en otro rollo... y contra otros equipos y pufff me echo a sudar.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (13 Sep 2021)

Uffff, chavales, aún sigo empalmado con el partido que hemos hecho. 
Que sí, que defensivamente no hemos estado bien, lo que queráis, pero esto ha sido Rock and Roll del bueno. Miguel Gutiérrez tiene que mejorar conceptos defensivos, pero ofensivamente es tremendo y, por mpmentos, me ha recordado a Beckham poniendo centros y camviando el juego. Aquí hay un futbolista de cojón de mico, eh, poca broma. 

Lo de Modric ha sido un escándalo; 36 palos que tiene la criatura y ha estado en todos los sitios. A este hombre habría que quirarle las botas y sacarle a hombros del Bernabeu el día que se retire. No se puede jugar mejor. 

Y lo de Vini...lo de Vini ha sido tan emocionante que se me han saltado las lágrimas, joder, os lo digo de verdad. Rock and Roll en vena y abrazándose con la gente. Uno di noi y no se toca nunca. Los madridiatas le adoramos, joder, qué conexión tiene este chaval con el madridismo. Yo no había visto un caso igual desde Guti. Aunque Guti era más discutido, Vini es como si fuera un primo tuyo o un hermano pequeño, joder. Dan ganas de llevártelo a casa e invitarle a comer unos macarrones con la familia. Una cosa de locos. 

Camavinga debuta y el primer balón que toca, de filigrana, mete un gol y luego ha tenido tres o cuatro de alevín suplente. Me da a mí que Camavinga va a ser rock and roll del bueno también, ya veréis. 

Ah, y hat trick de Benzema. 

Hala Madrid, joder.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Sep 2021)

Acabk de verme el partido del Madrid grabado, pues al final lo han resuelto bien, pintaba mal, pero si, necesitamos a nuevos mamadous en el equipo.

Por cierto os hablo de mis sexualidad en este hilo:






HOY SALGO DEL ARMARIO, mi verdad, mi elección, mi DERECHO.


Hola camaradas, creo que debo sincerarme con vosotros y contaros las cosas, por eso hoy he decidido salir del armario, no tengo miedo a reconocer lo que soy y cuál a sido mi elección. Hasta hace 5 años llevaba una vida relativamente normal, me metía cocaína, mi amiga María me hacía mamadas y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## VandeBel (13 Sep 2021)

Camavinga me ha preocupado un poco. Me ha parecido demasiado amanerado en su juego. Me ha recordado a Guti. El Guti negro le voy a llamar, mucha calidad pero poco brío. Aquí queremos negros intensos como Mendy, y no nenazas que vienen a lucir.


----------



## Bifaz23 (13 Sep 2021)

Mi resumen Del Real Madrid Celta

Lo que va a dar de mamar Vini va a ser cosa seria. Comenzando por aquí, en Burbuja, donde se le ha criticado sin piedad a sabiendas que era un pipiolo y necesitaba tiempo para madurar. La
Banda izquierda atacante ya tiene amo y señor. Hazard lo va a tener imposible. Por cierto, a día de hoy el belga no vale ni 30 millones. Así de fría y cruel es la realidad. No creo que veamos partidos mejores. Anoche era un día para lucirse y no ha convencido a nadie.

Como no convence la defensa adoleciendo de falta de concentración, agresividad y empaque. Supongo que es algo puntual a estas alturas de la temporada. Además, Casemiro también está arrancando y ayer faltaban dos titulares (Alaba y Mendy). Hay que darles tiempo.

Tiempo que Camavinga parece va a aprovechar. Ayer salió y marcó. Que mejor debut. Se le ve con muchas ganas y con pocas a Asensio (esto ya no es noticia).

En fin, en ningún momento vi el partido peligrar. Veía claro que a este Celta le iban a caer más de 3. En realidad fue un partido bastante cómodo y que, a pesar de ir por detrás dos veces, por inercia se ganaría. Hay mucha calidad arriba con un Benzema glorioso y el Vini más peleniano. Tenemos equipo para competirle a cualquiera.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Sep 2021)

Zamorano: "Mbappé es más completo que Haaland"


El exdelantero centro chileno y ahora comentarista estrella de televisión repasa la actualidad futbolística y recuerda sus experiencias en el Sevilla, Real Madrid e Inter.




as.com


----------



## arriondas (13 Sep 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Antes era una cabrilla loca... ahora tiene una pausa y una frialdad en los últimos metros que le faltaba antes.
> 
> El Madrid me imagino que querrá juntas a Mbappé en una banda escorado, a la otra Vinicius, ambos con metros por delante para jugar, asociarse y correr y en punta, de 9 Halland, alternándose con Benzemá, etc. unido a la línea de 3/4 y media que tenemos. Sería para pajearse durante siglos y siglos.
> 
> Vuelve a repetirme y lo siento, veo la defensa en otro rollo... y contra otros equipos y pufff me echo a sudar.



El Madrid ya no tiene a su pareja de centrales titular durante tantas temporadas, así que es lógico que haya desajustes. Es el punto más débil del equipo a día de hoy. 

De los equipos que están arriba, es el que más goles ha encajado, seis. Contra equipos que no sean el Celta habrá que ver cómo se desenvuelven.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Sep 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> De los equipos que están arriba, es el que más goles ha encajado, seis. Contra equipos que no sean el Celta habrá que ver cómo se desenvuelven.



El Barça le va a meter un carro de goles.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (13 Sep 2021)

Joder qué nutrición, me entero viendo el chirincirco de anoche que el calvo estaba en el palco viendo el partido y marcando a O REI


----------



## Tubiegah (13 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Tenemos un problema de falta de altura que ni Alaba ni Mendy van a arreglar. Carletto quiere defensa adelantada, y tiene razón.



Mendy Alaba Militao y Carajal son jugadores rápidos. Cúmplase.


----------



## Roedr (13 Sep 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Vinicius ahora mismo encara y se va siempre de quien se atreva a salirle, es acojonante. Quitando a Messi, sólo recuerdo una cosa parecida con el primer Neymar, sólo que a ese Neymar cualquier defensa lo podía poner en órbita de una hostia, pero para tumbar a Vinicius hay que tomar muchas espinacas.
> 
> En fin, veremos si dura más de 5 partidos, pero como este jugador rompa permanentemente en lo que parece que puede ser, Mbappé ya puede ir pidiéndole la renovación al jeque.




Yo también tengo la misma impresión, sólo recuerdo algo así en Messi. Obviamente Messi con más clase y Vini con más físico. Veremos como progresa, pero a día de hoy hay alguien más desequilibrante en el fútbol?.


----------



## sociedadponzi (13 Sep 2021)

VandeBel dijo:


> Camavinga me ha preocupado un poco. Me ha parecido demasiado amanerado en su juego. Me ha recordado a Guti. El Guti negro le voy a llamar, mucha calidad pero poco brío. Aquí queremos negros intensos como Mendy, y no nenazas que vienen a lucir.



Seedorf


----------



## Roedr (13 Sep 2021)

opino lo mismo


----------



## Tubiegah (13 Sep 2021)

VandeBel dijo:


> Camavinga me ha preocupado un poco. Me ha parecido demasiado amanerado en su juego. Me ha recordado a Guti. El Guti negro le voy a llamar, mucha calidad pero poco brío. Aquí queremos negros intensos como Mendy, y no nenazas que vienen a lucir.



Le dejamos un finde a solas con Don Pablo Laso y nos lo hace un ONVRE


----------



## Le Truhan (13 Sep 2021)

Vinicius con gol va asesinar mucho. Puede ser una bestia.


----------



## Covid Bryant (13 Sep 2021)

Mandriles flipando con negricius, más tontos no caben, y el chupapingas tb un crack por un gol al selta de vijo


----------



## Talabera (13 Sep 2021)

Un buen partido ayer si
tengo que discrepar con los que decís que la defensa es peor que la del año pasado
se ve que olvidáis la que nos formó Varane contra el city y las cagadas de Ramos 
con militao y alaba de céntrales será una defensa de las mejores del mundo con mendy y carvajal

el centro del campo tampoco está mal, modric dio otra clase de fútbol, quizá quitando a hazard y con camavinga nos lleguen menos 
al final, nos las vamos a tragar con Benzema, es el que tira del carro y vocea a los compañeros
lo de vini, brutal, el jeque va a preparar 200millones para el cuando venga Mbappé y los va a rechazar por que VINICIUS ES MADRIDISTA, MÁS QUE MUCHOS DE ESA PLANTILLA

Ojito este año al madrid con ancelotti, la apuesta es de ataque totalmente, cuando estén finos físicamente correrán como cosacos.
si el año pasado llegaron a semis, este año con un poco de suerte van a pelar a más de un favorito, al tiempo.


----------



## Talabera (13 Sep 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Zamorano: "Mbappé es más completo que Haaland"
> 
> 
> El exdelantero centro chileno y ahora comentarista estrella de televisión repasa la actualidad futbolística y recuerda sus experiencias en el Sevilla, Real Madrid e Inter.
> ...



Que lat passao a tut barsalona


----------



## Talabera (13 Sep 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> El Barça le va a meter un carro de goles.



Le va a meter una mierda


----------



## filets (13 Sep 2021)

Vinicius Jr. tiene una cláusula de rescisión de 750M€ y contrato hasta el 30 de junio de 2025.

A mamar antis


----------



## El Juani (13 Sep 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Un buen partido ayer si
> tengo que discrepar con los que decís que la defensa es peor que la del año pasado
> se ve que olvidáis la que nos formó Varane contra el city y las cagadas de Ramos
> con militao y alaba de céntrales será una defensa de las mejores del mundo con mendy y carvajal
> ...



Los que veamos deficiencias ahora en la defensa no es que digamos que sean malos o peores que los otros, lo único es que esa línea defensiva no está hecha, nada más, y que hay problemas en la contención y basculación, sin contar en el posicionamiento. Que mejorará??? Seguro que sí.


----------



## El Juani (13 Sep 2021)

Tiene detalles buenísimos y siempre saca algo, se lleva a defensas, los mueve, pone en apuros al rival, juega al espacio de lujo, no le quema el balón. Ha ganado esa frialdad y pausa en los metros finales. Descaro, desparpajo. Se mueve fenomenal de fuera hacia el interior. Si sigue así, le respeta las lesiones y tiene todos los minutos que necesita, se convertirá en leyenda.


----------



## Talabera (13 Sep 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Los que veamos deficiencias ahora en la defensa no es que digamos que sean malos o peores que los otros, lo único es que esa línea defensiva no está hecha, nada más, y que hay problemas en la contención y basculación, sin contar en el posicionamiento. Que mejorará??? Seguro que sí.



En cuanto lleven 10 partidos y se conozcan
en serio,no tienen que envidiar en defensa a ningún equipo top de europa
sin embargo delante si que les envidiaran a ellos
ancellotti ha sido el mejor fichaje


----------



## Xequinfumfa (13 Sep 2021)

¡¡¡Qué importante es tener un entrenador ofensivo y valiente!!!

Yo pensaba que Carletto iba a ser un pollavieja que se iba a dedicar a comer jamón hasta navidad. ¡Qué equivocado estaba! Divertidísimo este Madrid, joder, divertidísimo. Y Zidane en el palco. Jojojojojo.


----------



## euromelon (13 Sep 2021)

Vinicius mejor que pufo fati


----------



## JimTonic (13 Sep 2021)

estaba viendo el penalty de vinicius, y es que los vuelve locos se mete por en medio de los dos como si nada. Lo que han dicho, que ha mejorado, con respecto a otros años

1) mira mas la jugada, parece que tiene el balon pegado en los pies, y comienza a controlar donde esta cada persona. También es debido a su rapidez que llega al final de la banda y tiene un par de segundos para decidir, asi que tampoco se puede decir que sea un genio, es que muchas veces es una bestia corriendo

2) no solo es la velocidad, es la aceleracion, es como un tesla enfrente de un gasolina, en equipos con blanquitos en la defensa y que estas jueguen un poco adelantadas simplmente es tirar balones por encima porque vini les saca 20 metros antes de llegar al portero, y el lo sabe y todos lo saben. Que pasa con esto, que las defensas no se adelantan, por eso Modric hace tan buenos partidos, las defensas rivales con miedo se quedan detras dejando muchos huecos entre la defensa y el medio del campo. Y sino apoyas en el medio del campo, valverde y casimiro se te comen en defensa y modric y kross en el ataque. Tienes que tener a tios muy muy buenos en el centro del campo para jugar contra el madrid. Encima benzema te hace esto también, y parece que el negro del traje también tiene pinta de correr mucho

3) Ahora parece que le quema el balon cuando tiene que dar mas de 3 toques, eso le ha venido bien lo que le ha dicho Ancelotti, si vas a tocar 4 veces es que algo has hecho mal. Ancelotti quiere velocidad velocidad y velocidad. 

4) Ahora parece que piensa mas, parece que cuando le llega el balon no es el pollo sin cabeza de antes, ahora se esta volviendo bastante mas astuto y pausado que antes.

5) y sobre todo que ya ha entrado a contar en las decisiones del resto. Yo creo (y esto es opinión personal) que el Zidane le ponia porque fue obligado por el tito floren pero que habia orden de no pasarle el balon mas que lo estrictamente necesario, y ahora los compañeros se apoyan en el y se nota muchiiiisimo, sobre todos en los goles que marca al hueco


----------



## Woden (13 Sep 2021)

Yo no daba un céntimo por Vinicius y he aquí que el hombre este año nos está tapando la boca a todos los que nos cagábamos en él. Al final era el moro el que se cargaba a los jugadores.


----------



## seven up (13 Sep 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> estaba viendo el penalty de vinicius, y es que los vuelve locos se mete por en medio de los dos como si nada. Lo que han dicho, que ha mejorado, con respecto a otros años
> 
> 1) mira mas la jugada, parece que tiene el balon pegado en los pies, y comienza a controlar donde esta cada persona. También es debido a su rapidez que llega al final de la banda y tiene un par de segundos para decidir, asi que tampoco se puede decir que sea un genio, es que muchas veces es una bestia corriendo
> 
> ...



Todo eso tiene un nombre, confianza. La confianza que le dio Solari en su primera temporada que nos encantó a todos hasta su lesión y ha vuelto a tener con el italiano y que faltaba con el francés en el vesturario, hasta convertirlo en un pollo sin cabeza, dos años ha perdido Vinicius y el Real Madrid en su progresión.


----------



## seven up (13 Sep 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Yo no daba un céntimo por Vinicius y he aquí que el hombre este año nos está tapando la boca a todos los que nos cagábamos en él. Al final era el moro el que se cargaba a los jugadores.



El gabacho no era entrenador, era alineador. Lo demostró en el Castilla donde fracasó, lo demostró con todos los jovenes talentos de los que dispuso, ninguno progresó bajo su mando, la mayoría los largó por que no confiaba en ellos, Theo, Reguilón, Asraf, Llorente, Odegaard, Ceballos, Kubo y un largo etc. de jugadores que se tuvieron que ir por que el mister pasaba de ellos. Muchos otros, solo gracias a las lesiones empezó a contar ellos en el equipo como Mendy, Milatao, Valverde y Casemiro. ZZ sabía mucho de futbol y de técnica pero transmitía poco a los jovenes.


----------



## road runner (13 Sep 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> al final, nos las vamos a tragar con Benzema, es el que tira del carro y vocea a los compañeros
> lo de vini, brutal



Benzema es el que más ha hecho por ayudar y mejorar a Vini desde hace tiempo.
No fue el año pasado cuando toda la prensa le crucificó por echarle unos gritos en el campo?

Cuando se les ve juntos se les nota el buen rollo.

Benzema es lo mejor que le puede haber pasado en el campo a un tío que llega con 18 años a jugar en el Madrid.

Espero que ocurra lo mismo con Modric-Camavinga.


----------



## Talabera (13 Sep 2021)

seven up dijo:


> Todo eso tiene un nombre, confianza. La confianza que le dio Solari en su primera temporada que nos encantó a todos hasta su lesión y ha vuelto a tener con el italiano y que faltaba con el francés en el vesturario, hasta convertirlo en un pollo sin cabeza, dos años ha perdido Vinicius y el Real Madrid en su progresión.



De llórente mejor no hablamos


----------



## el ruinas II (13 Sep 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> El Barça le va a meter un carro de goles.



maricon, podemita, culerdo y chupapollas, lo tienes todo hijo de puta


----------



## El Juani (13 Sep 2021)




----------



## _Suso_ (13 Sep 2021)

El Juani dijo:


>



Quién lo iba a poder imaginar?


----------



## geremi (13 Sep 2021)

El Juani dijo:


>



Chorpresa....


----------



## John Rambo (13 Sep 2021)

Son capaces de renovarlo al sin vergüenza este, al tiempo..


----------



## El Juani (13 Sep 2021)

Convocados para el partido contra el Inter de Milan


----------



## Bifaz23 (13 Sep 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Convocados para el partido contra el Inter de Milan
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 773696



Deja fuera a Marcelo. 1/2. Solo le falta Isco y habrá que ir pensando en ponerle el nombre a una de las torres Carletto.


----------



## fachacine (13 Sep 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Mandriles flipando con negricius, más tontos no caben, y el chupapingas tb un crack por un gol al selta de vijo



Tú calla pizzero y abre la boca para tragar polla de Negricius hasta la campanilla


----------



## Covid Bryant (13 Sep 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Tú calla pizzero y abre la boca para tragar polla de Negricius hasta la campanilla



facha come pollas sigue tragando semen, que aquest any seguis en blanco

y mbape pa cuando?

te lo digo ya, pa nunca


----------



## Xequinfumfa (13 Sep 2021)

¿Os imagináis el holocausto caníbal que puede ser el duelo Vini-Eric Garcia?


----------



## El Juani (13 Sep 2021)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Deja fuera a Marcelo. 1/2. Solo le falta Isco y habrá que ir pensando en ponerle el nombre a una de las torres Carletto.



Lo de Marcelo parece, al menos por ahí comentan eso, que es por molestias en la pierna derecha. 

El verano que viene va a estar interesante la cosa, tanto por fichajes como también por cómo estará la puerta de salida de concurrida.


----------



## _Suso_ (13 Sep 2021)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Deja fuera a Marcelo. 1/2. Solo le falta Isco y habrá que ir pensando en ponerle el nombre a una de las torres Carletto.



Era muy bonito para ser cierto, es porque está lesionado:

Marcelo, lesionado, fuera de una lista ante el Inter en la que sí entra Alaba


----------



## arriondas (13 Sep 2021)

El Juani dijo:


>



Gensanta... Pues si yo tuviera de temer a alguien del Madrid, es a Bale. Porque si está bien, es de los mejores del mundo.

Es una baja notable, digan lo que digan.



seven up dijo:


> Todo eso tiene un nombre, confianza. La confianza que le dio Solari en su primera temporada que nos encantó a todos hasta su lesión y ha vuelto a tener con el italiano y que faltaba con el francés en el vesturario, hasta convertirlo en un pollo sin cabeza, dos años ha perdido Vinicius y el Real Madrid en su progresión.



Tú lo has dicho. Al final, el estado de ánimo cuenta mucho. Si Carletto confía en Vinicius, le da oportunidades, eso motiva mucho al jugador, al sentirse arropado por el entrenador. A la hora de rendir, no es lo mismo ningunear a ciertos jugadores, como hacía Zidane, que hacerles saber que cuentas con ellos, que son importantes.


----------



## Suprimo (13 Sep 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Convocados para el partido contra el Inter de Milan
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 773696



Se han confundido y han metido hasta a los utilleros


----------



## ravenare (13 Sep 2021)

El Juani dijo:


>



Eurolloron defendiendo a Bale. Se rompe como ya se sabía. Para jugar al golf y cobrar la nómina si que esta sano. Judio owneado por vigésimo segunda vez.


----------



## El Juani (13 Sep 2021)




----------



## Roedr (13 Sep 2021)

Dejando al margen ciertas cosas que sobran, en general estoy contigo con lo de Ramos. De todas formas, no creo que ningún madridista dude de que Ramos es una verdadera leyenda del Madrid.


----------



## filets (13 Sep 2021)

Calopez!!! hazle una oferta a Laporta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Sep 2021)

El nuevo mamadou ayer hizo más que Isco y ausencio en tres años.

El año que viene les dan boleto, lo de Isco clama al cielo porque debería estar matándose por conseguir una renovación de contrato o un nuevo contrato en otro equipo y le come la polla, ausencio acabará siendo un problema para el Madrid.

El otro del centro, Valverde, me parece que le pone muchas ganas y se esfuerza pero le veo técnicamente muy limitado para ser titular en el Madrid.

El nuevo mamadou me da la impresión de que va a tener muchas oportunidades este año.


----------



## Roedr (13 Sep 2021)

En eso estamos muchos de acuerdo, y yo creo que sí se les reconoce. Pero este hilo no es un termómetro del madridismo. Aquí entramos a entretenernos más que a otra cosa.


----------



## Roedr (13 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El nuevo mamadou ayer hizo más que Isco y ausencio en tres años.
> 
> El año que viene les dan boleto, lo de Isco clama al cielo porque debería estar matándose por conseguir una renovación de contrato o un nuevo contrato en otro equipo y le come la polla, ausencio acabará siendo un problema para el Madrid.
> 
> ...



No fastidies, Valverde será jugadorazo.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Sep 2021)

Suena Michel...


----------



## REDDY (13 Sep 2021)

Se ha acabado ya el partido del Atleti o aún siguen jugando?


----------



## euromelon (13 Sep 2021)

Hijo de puta se va a leer eso tú puta madre


----------



## REDDY (13 Sep 2021)

El Celta tiene que permanecer en Primera.
Galicia se merece tener representantes en primera división.
Por raro que pueda sonar, también sería bueno para nuestro fútbol la vuelta del Deportivo.


----------



## el ruinas II (13 Sep 2021)

REDDY dijo:


> Se ha acabado ya el partido del Atleti o aún siguen jugando?



los descuentos en los partidos del atleti cada vez se parecen mas a prorrogas


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Sep 2021)

Ramos ha sido la hostia y metió el segundo gol más importante de la historia moderna del Madrid (después del de Mijatovic, se entiende). Se merece una estatua en una de las nuevas torres y un partido homenaje con el Bernabéu lleno. Pero está, lamentablemente, físicamente derroído y quería cobrar como si fuese Beckenbauer en plenitud. Yo creo que lo que se critica a Ramos no es su rendimiento en el campo, que para mí ha sido inmejorable durante muchos años, sino cómo afrontó una renovación con 35 tacos y 6 meses sin jugar casi, después de sobradas estilo "yo en el Madrid jugaría gratis".

Zidane yo lo único que le he criticado, que no es poco, es que es un entrenador superlativo partido a partido pero un puto desastre gestionando a largo plazo. Salvo Valverde, no hay en la plantilla actual ni un jugador que cogiera joven y mejorara con Zidane, los echaba de las convocatorias y hasta del equipo y ponía a los mismos cabrones de siempre. Y en cuanto se libran de Zidane: Theo internacional, Reguilón internacional, Llorente internacional y posiblemente el jugador de la Liga el año pasado, Achraf en el PSG por 70 kilazos (que no cobramos nosotros, para más inri), Militao titular con el Madrid y con Brasil y ya hasta Vinicius mete goles. Si quitas a Valverde y a Mendy (al que ha dejado lisiado crónico después de ponerlo claramente lesionado en Stamford Bridge), y descartas a los jugadores que ya estaban o que fichó el club en los nueve meses sabáticos de ZZ (Courtois, sobre todo), Zidane ha dejado un solar en la plantilla y en la cuenta corriente del club tras 5 años entrenando. Eso no se arregla con sonrisitas a periodistas y editoriales de Relaño.

Los jugadores y los entrenadores pasan y la institución permanece, que es lo que nos diferencia de las plañideras catalanas, que se va Messi y parece que se ha muerto el fútbol.


----------



## Harkkonen (13 Sep 2021)

Ancelotti es perro viejo y sabe que el madridismo quiere espectáculo...

Pero no lo veo

Atrás a no ser que Alaba y Mendy nos den sobriedad y podamos adelantar la defensa nos veo frágiles.

En el medio ya vimos que a Case-Kroos-Modric ya no les da...

A ver Valverde y Camavinga que nivel dan este año

Y arriba pues sólo tenemos a Vini y a Benzema.

El golfista ya rompió, Panzard ya lo doy por bluff y Rodrygo está estancado.

Recordar que Ancelotti suele fundir a los titulares

No es por joder, pero no lo veo...


----------



## Roedr (13 Sep 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Ramos ha sido la hostia y metió el segundo gol más importante de la historia moderna del Madrid (después del de Mijatovic, se entiende). Se merece una estatua en una de las nuevas torres y un partido homenaje con el Bernabéu lleno. Pero está, lamentablemente, físicamente derroído y quería cobrar como si fuese Beckenbauer en plenitud. Yo creo que lo que se critica a Ramos no es su rendimiento en el campo, que para mí ha sido inmejorable durante muchos años, sino cómo afrontó una renovación con 35 tacos y 6 meses sin jugar casi, después de sobradas estilo "yo en el Madrid jugaría gratis".
> 
> Zidane yo lo único que le he criticado, que no es poco, es que es un entrenador superlativo partido a partido pero un puto desastre gestionando a largo plazo. Salvo Valverde, no hay en la plantilla actual ni un jugador que cogiera joven y mejorara con Zidane, los echaba de las convocatorias y hasta del equipo y ponía a los mismos cabrones de siempre. Y en cuanto se libran de Zidane: Theo internacional, Reguilón internacional, Llorente internacional y posiblemente el jugador de la Liga el año pasado, Achraf en el PSG por 70 kilazos (que no cobramos nosotros, para más inri), Militao titular con el Madrid y con Brasil y ya hasta Vinicius mete goles. Si quitas a Valverde y a Mendy (al que ha dejado lisiado crónico después de ponerlo claramente lesionado en Stamford Bridge), y descartas a los jugadores que ya estaban o que fichó el club en los nueve meses sabáticos de ZZ (Courtois, sobre todo), Zidane ha dejado un solar en la plantilla y en la cuenta corriente del club tras 5 años entrenando. Eso no se arregla con sonrisitas a periodistas y editoriales de Relaño.
> 
> Los jugadores y los entrenadores pasan y la institución permanece, que es lo que nos diferencia de las plañideras catalanas, que se va Messi y parece que se ha muerto el fútbol.



Yo soy zidanista, pero reconozco que están bien argumentados tus puntos.

Para mí Zidane es un entrenador que ha cogido al menos dos veces un equipo destruido y lo ha hecho ultracompetitivo. Si bien es cierto, que eso no riñe con lo que expones.


----------



## Roedr (13 Sep 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Ancelotti es perro viejo y sabe que el madridismo quiere espectáculo...
> 
> Pero no lo veo
> 
> ...



Yo tampoco lo veo.

Con Carletto siempre es igual: espectáculo y buen juego hasta que llega la hora de la verdad donde el equipo se desploma porque siempre pone a los mismos y los funde. Ya veréis, que salvo lesiones, lo poquito que va a rotar el equipo titular. 

Sin embargo, hay una cosa que me esperanza. Floren le ha obligado a olvidarse de su hijo y dejar la preparación física en manos de Pintus. Yo creo que jugando los mismos siempre, con la super-preparación de Pintus, el equipo nos puede aguantar un mes más antes de desplomarse y quizás alcanzar a ganar algo.


----------



## _Suso_ (13 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo veo.
> 
> Con Carletto siempre es igual: espectáculo y buen juego hasta que llega la hora de la verdad donde el equipo se desploma porque siempre pone a los mismos y los funde. Ya veréis, que salvo lesiones, lo poquito que va a rotar el equipo titular.
> 
> Sin embargo, hay una cosa que me esperanza. Floren le ha obligado a olvidarse *de su hijo* y dejar la preparación física en manos de Pintus. Yo creo que jugando los mismos siempre, con la super-preparación de Pintus, el equipo nos puede aguantar un mes más antes de desplomarse y quizás alcanzar a ganar algo.



No era su hijo, era su yerno y en torno a él, casemiro y su hija hay mucha leyenda urbana o no.


----------



## Roedr (13 Sep 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> No era su hijo, era su yerno y en torno a él, casemiro y su hija hay mucha leyenda urbana o no.



ok


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Sin embargo, hay una cosa que me esperanza. Floren le ha obligado a olvidarse de su hijo y dejar la preparación física en manos de Pintus. Yo creo que jugando los mismos siempre, con la super-preparación de Pintus, el equipo nos puede aguantar un mes más antes de desplomarse y quizás alcanzar a ganar algo.



El equipo estuvo a un gol de ganar la liga el año pasado. No a un partido o una victoria, a un gol que si entra uno nuestro o no entra uno del Atleti o el cipote ese del VAR contra el Sevilla la ganamos. Y en Champions caímos dignamente en semis, superados claramente, pero mira, traíamos un 1-1 que si no hubiéramos jugado con Ramos y Mendy visiblemente lesionados de gravedad (creo que ninguno de los dos ha jugado ni un minuto desde entonces) y Vinicius de carrilero, vete a saber lo que pudo haber pasado. Y con 50 y pico lesiones en todo el año.

No hay que engañarse a uno mismo, pero vaya, que si todo lo demás sigue igual y tenemos mejor preparación física en general y menos lesionados, ganamos la liga en abril. Eso sí, el Atleti tiene mejor plantilla esta temporada, pero te diría que nosotros también.


----------



## filets (14 Sep 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Zidane yo lo único que le he criticado, que no es poco, es que es un entrenador superlativo partido a partido pero un puto desastre gestionando a largo plazo. Salvo Valverde, no hay en la plantilla actual ni un jugador que cogiera joven y mejorara con Zidane, los echaba de las convocatorias y hasta del equipo y ponía a los mismos cabrones de siempre. Y en cuanto se libran de Zidane: Theo internacional, Reguilón internacional, Llorente internacional y posiblemente el jugador de la Liga el año pasado, Achraf en el PSG por 70 kilazos (que no cobramos nosotros, para más inri), Militao titular con el Madrid y con Brasil y ya hasta Vinicius mete goles. Si quitas a Valverde y a Mendy (al que ha dejado lisiado crónico después de ponerlo claramente lesionado en Stamford Bridge), y descartas a los jugadores que ya estaban o que fichó el club en los nueve meses sabáticos de ZZ (Courtois, sobre todo), Zidane ha dejado un solar en la plantilla y en la cuenta corriente del club tras 5 años entrenando. Eso no se arregla con sonrisitas a periodistas y editoriales de Relaño.
> 
> Los jugadores y los entrenadores pasan y la institución permanece, que es lo que nos diferencia de las plañideras catalanas, que se va Messi y parece que se ha muerto el fútbol.



ME parece un comentario ventajista, pero seria largo de explicar
Solo decir que Carletto lleva siendo entrenador desde agosto. ¿En dos meses Vini ha aprendido a chutar?
Esa medalla no es para Ancelotti


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Sep 2021)

filets dijo:


> ME parece un comentario ventajista, pero seria largo de explicar
> Solo decir que Carletto lleva siendo entrenador desde agosto. ¿En dos meses Vini ha aprendido a chutar?
> Esa medalla no es para Ancelotti



Vinicius no ha aprendido a chutar, ha aprendido a meter goles, que no es lo mismo. Chutar siempre ha sabido, como también sé chutar yo y seguramente no metería ni un gol aunque jugase 200 partidos en Primera de delantero centro.

Ah, y decir "tu comentario es ventajista pero no te voy a explicar por qué" es el colmo del ventajismo.


----------



## Glokta (14 Sep 2021)

Lo de Vinicius de cara al gol es confianza. Lo hizo bien desde el banquillo, Carletto le dio una titularidad cumplio sin mas y luego le ha dado otra y se ha vuelto a salir. Con Zidane hubiera comido banquillazo

Zidane le daba mucha confianza a su guardia pretoriana, a los perros viejos, y eso estaba bien porque formaba equipos muy competitivos. Lo malo es que algunos jóvenes se quedaban atrás, creo que la ceja tiene más mano en ese aspecto


----------



## Bifaz23 (14 Sep 2021)

Me resulta gracioso (asombroso no, dado que el ser humano acostumbra a ser rastrero por naturaleza) ver a todos esos súper entendidos del deporte rey que hasta hace unos pocos meses le llamaban Ficticius, Malicius o algún apodo del estilo no pedir perdón, incluso niegan haberle criticado con dureza a un niño que debutó en el Madrid con 18 añitos, ahora se suban al barco. Me resulta gracioso y muy Patetico. Asumid de una puta vez que ni idea de fútbol tenéis. Y ahora
Seguid cascando burradas por este foro o por donde buenamente podáis y os escuchen.

Estos analistas tan gracioso y que creen entender tanto fueron incapaces de prever que estaban viendo a un crío de 18 años echarse a todo un Real Madrid a la espalda. Cegados por la opinión pública que tanto gustaba en recrearse en lo negativo del chaval, no se percataron de que estábamos delante de un crío con más futuro que presente. Pura esterilidad mental lo se esta gente. Espero que, tras haberos empachado de polla viniciana, no volváis a cometer el mismo error… sobre todo si sois del Madrid.

Yo, quizá porque tengo trabajada mi humildad, no me lance jamás a soltar por mi hocico sentencias fulminantes. No digo que aprendáis de mí ni pretendo haceros resaltar que poseo una mayor moral e intelectualidad, sino que intentéis hacer un trabajo introspectivo comenzando por limar vuestro bocachanclismo extremo. Antes de finalizar este párrafo: no sé más de fútbol que el Pipero o mouriñista medio, que quede claro. Solo aprendí a no ser un bocachancla. Dominad vuestro ego, que ya sois mayorcitos, joder. 

Ahora, tras quedarme a gusto, os digo que yo sí veo a Vinicius marcando más de 30 goles y dando otras tantas asistencias por temporadas. Es lo que creo. Ahí hay un proyecto de crack a todas luces. Sí, estoy diciendo que en no más de un año y medio este pipiolo va a ser referente fundamental tanto en su club como en la Canarinha (si no se tuerce debido a la peligrosa noche madrileña y carnavales de Río, cosa que no creo porque este sí tiene cabeza, como ya ha demostrado).


----------



## Xequinfumfa (14 Sep 2021)

Saludos al amigo celtarra, un equipo que siempre me ha caído bien. 

Sobre las críticas...yo creo que los madridistas somos muy del equipo, de la institución y sabemos de sobra que los jugadores y los entrenadores van y vienen pero el Real Madrid, amigo, el Real Madrid es eterno. Y eso son palabras mayores. 

Se habla mucho de que el madridismo no respeta a sus leyendas y es cierto que tenemos un punto caníbal, pero la razón de fondo para ese desdén hacia grandes futbolistas es que no supieron reconocer en su momento que, por más grandes que fueran, el Real Madrid siempre será más grande. Le pasó a Raúl y le pasó a Casillas. Le ha pasado a Ramos. Si te das cuenta, las leyendas del madridismo son Santiago Bernabéu y Florentino Pérez (¡presidentes!) o gente como Juanito, Santillana, Camacho, Sanchís...tíos que siempre supieron que aquí lo importante es el escudo. Por eso Vini es tan querido; porque entiende el madridismo.


----------



## Bifaz23 (14 Sep 2021)




----------



## Bifaz23 (14 Sep 2021)

Glokta dijo:


> Lo de Vinicius de cara al gol es confianza. Lo hizo bien desde el banquillo, Carletto le dio una titularidad cumplio sin mas y luego le ha dado otra y se ha vuelto a salir. Con Zidane hubiera comido banquillazo
> 
> Zidane le daba mucha confianza a su guardia pretoriana, a los perros viejos, y eso estaba bien porque formaba equipos muy competitivos. Lo malo es que algunos jóvenes se quedaban atrás, creo que la ceja tiene más mano en ese aspecto



Yo siempre fui defensor de ZZ (No es para menos, al Cesar lo que es del Cesar) pero no tenia mano para la chavalada que subía con fuerza. Como queda demostrado con el caso de Vinicius.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2021)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 774401




Joder que feo es hostia, luego aparecerá con una top model el cabron.


----------



## Hannibal (14 Sep 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Saludos al amigo celtarra, un equipo que siempre me ha caído bien.
> 
> Sobre las críticas...yo creo que los madridistas somos muy del equipo, de la institución y sabemos de sobra que los jugadores y los entrenadores van y vienen pero el Real Madrid, amigo, el Real Madrid es eterno. Y eso son palabras mayores.
> 
> Se habla mucho de que el madridismo no respeta a sus leyendas y es cierto que tenemos un punto caníbal, pero la razón de fondo para ese desdén hacia grandes futbolistas es que no supieron reconocer en su momento que, por más grandes que fueran, el Real Madrid siempre será más grande. Le pasó a Raúl y le pasó a Casillas. Le ha pasado a Ramos. Si te das cuenta, las leyendas del madridismo son Santiago Bernabéu y Florentino Pérez (¡presidentes!) o gente como Juanito, Santillana, Camacho, Sanchís...tíos que siempre supieron que aquí lo importante es el escudo. Por eso Vini es tan querido; porque entiende el madridismo.



Así es, pero es lógico. En el resto de clubes españoles, con mucha menos Historia, cuando un jugador o entrenador destaca sobremanera, es completamente comprensible que le pongan en un altar y cedan a sus exigencias, porque tienen miedo (casi siempre muy motivado) de que una vez se largue, el equipo vuelva a su nivel histórico. Esto es obvio en el caso de Messi, y es que hasta que él llegó, a nivel europeo el Farsa no dejaba de ser poco más que un Celtic o un PSV, con muchos títulos nacionales pero una sola orejona.

El caso del Patético es aún peor, porque desde que está el cornudo, es obvio que han dado un salto cualitativo importante, y aún así no les ha servido para llevarse ninguna Shempions, y para más inri siendo nosotros los que se la quitamos.

De hecho, el gol de Ramos en el 93' ejemplifica perfectamente la forma de ser de cada equipo: mientras que ellos aún no han superado ese gol, para nosotros es otra muesca más en nuestra Historia, pero ya sabemos que no podemos agarrarnos a ella sino que hay que avanzar para escribir nuevos capítulos y seguir creciendo.

Y es mejor que sigan sin comprenderlo. Eso nos da mucha ventaja.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Sep 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Saludos al amigo celtarra, un equipo que siempre me ha caído bien.
> 
> Sobre las críticas...yo creo que los madridistas somos muy del equipo, de la institución y sabemos de sobra que los jugadores y los entrenadores van y vienen pero el Real Madrid, amigo, el Real Madrid es eterno. Y eso son palabras mayores.
> 
> Se habla mucho de que el madridismo no respeta a sus leyendas y es cierto que tenemos un punto caníbal, pero la razón de fondo para ese desdén hacia grandes futbolistas es que no supieron reconocer en su momento que, por más grandes que fueran, el Real Madrid siempre será más grande. Le pasó a Raúl y le pasó a Casillas. Le ha pasado a Ramos. Si te das cuenta, las leyendas del madridismo son Santiago Bernabéu y Florentino Pérez (¡presidentes!) o gente como Juanito, Santillana, Camacho, Sanchís...tíos que siempre supieron que aquí lo importante es el escudo. Por eso Vini es tan querido; porque entiende el madridismo.



Y Modric.

Ya verás como este se nos retira con honores y sale a hombros.


----------



## artemis (14 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que feo es hostia, luego aparecerá con una top model el cabron.



PUes como Limitao...







A esta ya se la ha follao Neymar, y como diria Ze, toda la plantilla de Brasil y el cuerpo técnico


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Sep 2021)

afortunadamente ya no tenemos al moro como entrenador. Con Carlo se juega bien al fútbol y los partidos no son un puto coñazo

No había comentado nada del partido del otro día. Lo de Modric fue brutal, que puto partidazo hizo el viejo

PD: Y lo de vini tb es impresionante. Cierto que el celta es un equiipo que deja muchos espacios, pero bueno, el chico parece que ya se ha tranquilazo cuando está delante del portero.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2021)

artemis dijo:


> PUes como Limitao...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pero estos chavales aparte de ricos son subnormales profundos, solo se buscan putas de plástico, y lo de putas nones una forma de hablar, que piensan tener hijos con seres de estos que se ve a leguas a lo que van,.por no contar que parecen travestis,.


----------



## DRIDMA (14 Sep 2021)

Para los fiferos.


----------



## Talabera (14 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero estos chavales aparte de ricos son subnormales profundos, solo se buscan putas de plástico, y lo de putas nones una forma de hablar, que piensan tener hijos con seres de estos que se ve a leguas a lo que van,.por no contar que parecen travestis,.



Que pollazo e?


----------



## euromelon (14 Sep 2021)

Friendly remindrr 

Váter cobra más que vinicius

Isco el doble


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2021)

De todas formas el vinicius lleva 4 partidos buenos en tres años, que dejen de hacerse pajas, que quieren publicitar que el chaval es bueno para venderlo y que el chaval busca mejora de contrato es cantadisimo.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (14 Sep 2021)

Los del Barça puede que jueguen un poco "bien" por el trauma del 8-2, que han dicho que no quieren que se repita

Así que no os extrañe que corran como pollos sin cabeza


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Los del Barça puede que jueguen un poco "bien" por el trauma del 8-2, que han dicho que no quieren que se repita
> 
> Así que no os extrañe que corran como pollos sin cabeza




El Bayer les va a meter 5, koeman va a dimitir y laporta dirá que es por culpa de los españoles.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (14 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El Bayer les va a meter 5, koeman va a dimitir y laporta dirá que es por culpa de los españoles.



No sé, casi todos los equipos después de goleadas tienden a jugar mejor el otro partido para que no se vuelva a repetir

Si plantean el partido defensivamente los van a golear 5-0


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> No sé, casi todos los equipos después de goleadas tienden a jugar mejor el otro partido para que no se vuelva a repetir
> 
> Si plantean el partido defensivamente los van a golear 5-0




El Barcelona tiene una plantilla de mierda, el atletico o Sevilla va a llegar más lejos en la champions.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (14 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El Barcelona tiene una plantilla de mierda, el atletico o Sevilla va a llegar más lejos en la champions.



Si, los únicos jugadores buenos que tiene ese equipo son Depay y Frenkie de Jong

Todos los demás son malísimos, sobre todo Lenglet


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Si, los únicos jugadores buenos que tiene ese equipo son Depay y Frenkie de Jong
> 
> Todos los demás son malísimos, sobre todo Lenglet




Lo único bueno es la esposa del de Hong, podían alegrarnos la vista y en vez de poner el partido ese de mierda que filtren un video de la guarra está con un buen título como "wife de jong embesteitor from catalonian mamadous"


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (14 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo único bueno es la esposa del de Hong, podían alegrarnos la vista y en vez de poner el partido ese de mierda que filtren un video de la guarra está con un buen título como "wife de jong embesteitor from catalonian mamadous"



Ahí te haces una de las 1937282103 pajas que te haces al día


----------



## filets (14 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo único bueno es la esposa del de Hong, podían alegrarnos la vista y en vez de poner el partido ese de mierda que filtren un video de la guarra está con un buen título como "wife de jong embesteitor from catalonian mamadous"



te pasas

El VARsa tiene buenos:
Ter Stegen
Frank De Jong
Ansu Fati
Depay


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2021)

Joder me iba a poner el partido de Catalonia, me he metido en Movistar y me cobran 20 euros al mes solo por ver la puta champions, me sale más barato una cerveza en el bar.

Sabéis algo más barato para ver la champions y ya de paso la premier?.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Sep 2021)

filets dijo:


> te pasas
> 
> El VARsa tiene buenos:
> Ter Stegen
> ...



Pedri.

Y Alba y Busquets son más jóvenes que Benzema o Modric, por ejemplo, y todavía les queda gasolina.


----------



## Woden (14 Sep 2021)

A ver Ansu Fati como vuelve de la lesión, a lo mejor se queda en un Asensio de la vida.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2021)

La liga y la premier las veo por el dazn por 10 leuros mes.

En vomistar que tengo lo básico, solo la liga son 25 euros más al mes.

Si quiero solo la champions son 20 euros más al mes en vomistar

Hostia puta, ninguna aplicacion aunque sea de pago para la champions?.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (14 Sep 2021)

Joder, por lo menos el enano hormonado no se arrodilla a los negratas antes del partido


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder me iba a poner el partido de Catalonia, me he metido en Movistar y me cobran 20 euros al mes solo por ver la puta champions, me sale más barato una cerveza en el bar.
> 
> Sabéis algo más barato para ver la champions y ya de paso la premier?.



acestream…


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Sep 2021)

solo tienes que pinchar en el enlace de la web y ya se abre sola la aplicacion…yo siempre tiro de las dos o tres webs tipicas,no lo pongo por aqui por si acabo en chirona


----------



## Edge2 (14 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La liga y la premier las veo por el dazn por 10 leuros mes.
> 
> En vomistar que tengo lo básico, solo la liga son 25 euros más al mes.
> 
> ...



opera+vpn https://playing.stream2watch.sx/video/barcelona-vs-bayern-munich-14-September-2021


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> solo tienes que pinchar en el enlace de la web y ya se abre sola la aplicacion…yo siempre tiro de las dos o tres webs tipicas,no lo pongo por aqui por si acabo en chirona




Mándanos un privado compañero, a cambio te dejare dirigir mis ejércitos en burbuja en el ejército que estoy creando.

No uso estas mierdas desde los tiempos de roja directa y aquello lo deje porque ver un partido a 5fps no era sano.


----------



## Edge2 (14 Sep 2021)

Joder el sevilla, 3 penaltis jajajajajaa


----------



## Edge2 (14 Sep 2021)

Otro penalti...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2021)

Pero hijos de fruta esto no se puede usar con el móvil no??

No quiero volver a aquellos oscuros tiempos de encender el pc


----------



## Edge2 (14 Sep 2021)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Suprimo (14 Sep 2021)

¿Este es el hilol del Zevilla o qué? Parece que abrir hilos es de pago en el foroc


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (14 Sep 2021)

Gol


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (14 Sep 2021)

El MU sufre, OJO


----------



## euromelon (14 Sep 2021)

Puto rata paga


----------



## Edge2 (14 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Este es el hilol del Zevilla o qué? Parece que abrir hilos es de pago en el foroc


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2021)

Hay un hilo para equipos mindunguis de la liga


----------



## Edge2 (14 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero hijos de fruta esto no se puede usar con el móvil no??
> 
> No quiero volver a aquellos oscuros tiempos de encender el pc



Pero tu no habias salido del armario?


----------



## Edge2 (14 Sep 2021)

Joder como llueve en Zevilla...


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (14 Sep 2021)

1-1 El Salzburgo vs Sevilla


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2021)

Cuando llueve en Sevilla les entra la vagancia


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pero tu no habias salido del armario?



Es cierto que ahora mi vida es otra, todo gran poder conlleva una gran responsabilidad.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (14 Sep 2021)

El Manchester United termina sufriendo la primera parte


----------



## Edge2 (14 Sep 2021)

Con quien hablas?


----------



## iconoclasta (14 Sep 2021)

Acabo de ver la alineación del Salzburgo: todos los seis jugadores de arriba han nacido en este milenio entre el 2000 y el 2003. Supongo que viven de desarrollar jugadores y venderlos.

De aquí salió Haaland, si la memoria no me falla. Y recuerdo que ya apuntaba a fenómeno cuando jugaba en Austria. EL Madrid buscaba delantero por entonces y fichó al Jovic pagando bastante más de lo que costaba el noruego. No lo conseguí entender; el obvio fichaje era este.

Alguien del hilo mencionaba, cada vez que alguien sacaba a colación a Haaland, que le faltaban "intangibles". Ahora sospecho que Flo no quería ni quiere tratar con Raiola. Podría haberse comido el orgullo porque Haaland podría ser ahora jugador del Madrid.


----------



## Edge2 (14 Sep 2021)

Esta lopetegui pasadisimo en el tunel...


----------



## _Suso_ (14 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Con quien hablas?



Aquí me da que todos tenemos en el ignore a los mismos


----------



## Edge2 (14 Sep 2021)

Muy mal el zevilla para llevar 1 semana libre...


----------



## Edge2 (14 Sep 2021)

Joder el moro gilipollas, piscinazo con una amarilla...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Muy mal el zevilla para llevar 1 semana libre...



Llueve..eso les confunde


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2021)

iconoclasta dijo:


> Acabo de ver la alineación del Salzburgo: todos los seis jugadores de arriba han nacido en este milenio entre el 2000 y el 2003. Supongo que viven de desarrollar jugadores y venderlos.
> 
> De aquí salió Haaland, si la memoria no me falla. Y recuerdo que ya apuntaba a fenómeno cuando jugaba en Austria. EL Madrid buscaba delantero por entonces y fichó al Jocic pagando bastante más de lo que costaba el noruego. No lo conseguí entender; el obvio fichaje era este.
> 
> Alguien del hilo mencionaba, cada vez que alguien sacaba a colación a Haaland, que le faltaban "intangibles". Ahora sospecho que Flo no quería ni quiere tratar con Raiola. Podría haberse comido el orgullo porque Haaland podría ser ahora jugador del Madrid.




También ten en cuánta que podía no haber sido lo mismo, yo soy de los que piensan que en un club como el Madrid aunque sea más caro es mejor traerlos cuando van a ser titulares ya.

No creo que halaan o el mamadou mbappe serían jugadores tan determinantes hoy en día si hubieran fichado por el Madrid para ser suplentes.


Lo de jovic es una desgracia, encima el hijo de puta se presenta gordo de cojones en pretemporada, pero el que si que se lució fue el que ficho a Mariano, la madre que me parió que malo es el hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (14 Sep 2021)

piscinazo de CR7


----------



## Gorrión (14 Sep 2021)

EL Barça sale con 5 defensas.

No digo na y lo digo tó.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> EL Barça sale con 5 defensas.
> 
> No digo na y lo digo tó.



Y un delantero alto


----------



## Edge2 (14 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> piscinazo de CR7



A ver si le expulsan como al moro del zevilla.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (14 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> A ver si le expulsan como al moro del zevilla.



Ya expulsaron el Nesyri ese


----------



## Edge2 (14 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Ya expulsaron el Nesyri ese



ese digo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2021)

El salburgo fue el equipo que dos de sus Negros dieron positivo en dopaje


----------



## Edge2 (14 Sep 2021)

Que mal rakitic, que bajon de forma fisica ha pegado...


----------



## Edge2 (14 Sep 2021)

El zevilla firmando el empate en el minuto 65, amarilla a rakitic en el cambio por perder tiempo...


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (14 Sep 2021)

Gol de Young Boys


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2021)

Sale el mañaco MIR


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (14 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> El zevilla firmando el empate en el minuto 65, amarilla a rakitic en el cambio por perder tiempo...



Rakitic está en declive hace ya 2 temporadas


----------



## Edge2 (14 Sep 2021)

Entra un mamadou en el salzburgo leyendo el coran... 









Sitio de Viena - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (14 Sep 2021)

El Young Boys está dejando muy complicado al MU


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (14 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> De todas formas el vinicius lleva 4 partidos buenos en tres años, que dejen de hacerse pajas, que quieren publicitar que el chaval es bueno para venderlo y que el chaval busca mejora de contrato es cantadisimo.



En este comentario se ha flipado usted, parece más firmado por Braulio


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (14 Sep 2021)

Casi gol del Boys


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2021)

Veis un tío alto necesario en la selección


----------



## barullo (14 Sep 2021)

¿por qué tiene un tio menos el Sevilla?


----------



## barullo (14 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Veis un tío alto necesario en la selección



Si no juega en el Sevilla no le va a llevar


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2021)

Ahí Rafa haciendo de tanque rápido


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Si no juega en el Sevilla no le va a llevar



Pues acaba de salir y como con el mejor costa nadie lo puede parar


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> En este comentario se ha flipado usted, parece más firmado por Braulio



2 de esta liga, uno contra el Liverpool y otro contra el barcelona.

Braulio posiblemente habría pedido el balón de oro para Vinicius.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (14 Sep 2021)

Menudo partido de mierda del United, el young boys casi hace el 2-1


----------



## road runner (14 Sep 2021)

Muy muy bueno tu post. De Galicia prefiero mil veces al Celta que al Deportivo.


Ya lo ponen a parir muchísimo.
En webs culés como el diarioyoya es el más odiado hoy por hoy.


Raúl tuvo unos últimos años calamitosos, no solo porque no jugaba a nada si no porque estropeaba a los compañeros. Debió irse al extranjero antes. O actuar como un verdadero capitán.


----------



## barullo (14 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues acaba de salir y como con el mejor costa nadie lo puede parar



Ya, si lo estoy viendo pero es suplente y no es catalán ni del barsa, no sé si me maricomprendes


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2021)

Pero que cojones el árbitro para el juego sin pitar falta


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2021)

Cuando el Sevilla estaba en el area


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2021)

Ala 6 más minutos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2021)

Austríacos corriendo como motos en Sevilla en el 90


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (14 Sep 2021)

Jojojojojjo

El Young Boys le gana al Manchester United


----------



## Edge2 (14 Sep 2021)

Joder gol de youg boy, lo celebran como si hubieran ganado la champions....


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (14 Sep 2021)

Menudo subnormal el Solksjær


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (14 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Joder gol de youg boy, lo celebran como si hubieran ganado la champions....



CR7 y Bruno Fernandes eran los mejores del partido y Solksjær los deja en el banquillo....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2021)

Pedazo mano que se ha comido el árbitro


----------



## road runner (14 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 2 de esta liga, uno contra el Liverpool y otro contra el barcelona.
> 
> Braulio posiblemente habría pedido el balón de oro para Vinicius.



Vinicius lleva 4 goles en liga. 4 partidos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> CR7 y Bruno Fernandes eran los mejores del partido y Solksjær los deja en el banquillo....




El Manchester es que no para de fichar entrenadores de mierda uno tras otro, desde que cogió el equipo van gaal empezó la época.oscura del united.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (14 Sep 2021)

Koeman al parecer mete el autobús, les van a meter una goleada..


----------



## Edu.R (14 Sep 2021)

Bueno, me pongo con el multi Shempions, ya el United ha pegado el primer petardazo en Berna, a ver donde cae el segundo.


----------



## Edge2 (14 Sep 2021)

Marcan al villarreal...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2021)

Veamos si Mery la caga en champions como de costumbre


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2021)

Digo emery


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (14 Sep 2021)

El Bayern no está muy cómodo al parecer


----------



## euromelon (14 Sep 2021)

No todas son como la tuya muerto de hambre luego me paso a verla para que cenes caliente


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2021)

Cuándo es presión adelantada les un atasco


----------



## euromelon (14 Sep 2021)

Jajajajajjaja


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2021)

El GARCIA NI de cono sirve


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2021)

El Eric García ni de Cono sirve


----------



## Xequinfumfa (14 Sep 2021)

1-0 para el Bayern.
El Barça no pasa del medio campo, pero este Bayern juega mucho más en estático que antes. No lo veo claro.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> 1-0 para el Bayern.
> El Barça no pasa del medio campo, pero este Bayern juega mucho más en estático que antes. No lo veo claro.



Eric García ni de Cono sirve


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (14 Sep 2021)

Antes del gol del Bayern el Barça no lo estaba haciendo tan mal jugando al autobús, al Bayern le costaba finalizar

Hasta que llegó el autogol de Eric


----------



## Edu.R (14 Sep 2021)

Hombre, que el Barcelona sea dominado en su estadio, eso ocurre muy pocas veces. Yo creo que si llega el 0-2, se acaba el tema 

De momento la sorpresa en Londres, el Chelsea empata a 0 con el Zenit. El Villarreal ha salido mal, pero merecería ir por delante (1-1).


----------



## Hannibal (14 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hombre, que el Barcelona sea dominado en su estadio, eso ocurre muy pocas veces. Yo creo que si llega el 0-2, se acaba el tema
> 
> De momento la sorpresa en Londres, el Chelsea empata a 0 con el Zenit. El Villarreal ha salido mal, pero merecería ir por delante (1-1).



No estoy viendo ningún partido, pero obviamente son partidos de fase de grupos y estamos en septiembre. Quiero decir, que todos teníamos muchas ganas de Shempions pero para los equipos grandes esto acaba de empezar y no van a ir a lo loco. Los que salen con más ganas, obviamente, son los menos favoritos, que tienen que rascar todo lo que puedan.

Supongo que los que veis al ManU o al Sevilla tenéis mucho tiempo libre  yo me reservo para ver al Madric mañana.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (14 Sep 2021)

La Juve va ganando 3-0


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (14 Sep 2021)

Demasiado pasecito el Bayern, pudo haber sido el 0-2 y el comienzo de la verbena. 

Edito: comienza la verbena


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> La Juve va ganando 3-0



Ante el todopoderoso malmoe


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2021)

El Barcelona está perdiendo, no os podéis imaginar lo dura que se me está poniendo, y lo normal sería hacerme una buena paja, pero prefiero seguir teniéndola dura viendo como los de Pandora pierden.

También quiero adelantaros a vosotros en exclusiva, mi nuevo programa dedicado en exclusiva al cine, obiwanchernobil el reconocido cineasta os enseñará cómo funciona el mundo del cine, como siempre en exclusiva y con acceso anticipado para los burbujas.


El Barcelona este año no se clasifica para champions.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> El Bayern no está muy cómodo al parecer



cierto, sólo van 0-2


----------



## Bifaz23 (14 Sep 2021)

Si el Barça no lleva un carro es porque los bávaros no quieren hacer sangre esta noche.

Tienen equipo para competir la cuarta plaza en Liga y gracias.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (14 Sep 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> cierto, sólo van 0-2



XD, eso fue en un inicio

Ahora se están follando al Barsa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2021)

Siii joder siiiii, Pandora está perdiendo 2-0, ya avance la manita, a mamarla a parla!!!!
Pajas por doquier con la guarra de la Shakira!!!


----------



## Xequinfumfa (14 Sep 2021)

Este Barça es Araújo y 10 más. 
Así están las cosas.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> XD, eso fue en un inicio
> 
> Ahora se están follando al Barsa



ejque acabo de incorporarme al burbucarrusel esportivo, que como estoy de vacas me he hecho una arrozaco pa cenar y lleva tiempo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2021)

Shakira guarra haber si esta noche bailas!!!


----------



## Venturi (14 Sep 2021)

Esa imagen de Jordi Alba medio muerto en el banquillo es una vergüenza en un profesional


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2021)

No hay hilo oficial de la premier league de los burbujas?.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 Sep 2021)

el bayern ens oprime


----------



## The Replicant (14 Sep 2021)

el bayern ens encula

taluecs


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (14 Sep 2021)

Goleada del Bayern


----------



## Edu.R (14 Sep 2021)

Veo al Barcelona perder 0-3 en el Camp Nou siendo barrido, y no me llama la atención. No sé que me pasa, ya no es como antes.

Supongo que el 4-0 de Liverpool y el 2-8 de Lisboa tendrán algo que ver.


----------



## El Juani (14 Sep 2021)

Es que si no me equivoco en las últimas eliminatorias allí en el Camp Nou entre PSG, Juve y Bayern le han metido 10 goles???


----------



## _Suso_ (14 Sep 2021)

Menuda puta mierda de equipo el barza, si hay que decirlo se dice


----------



## ccc (14 Sep 2021)

Y donde esta el Pedri? No era ese el nuevo crack?


----------



## Edu.R (14 Sep 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Es que si no me equivoco en las últimas eliminatorias allí en el Camp Nou entre PSG, Juve y Bayern le han metido 10 goles???



Barcelona 0-3 Juventus
Barcelona 1-4 PSG
Barcelona 0-3 Bayern

No está nada mal, buena racha.


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Sep 2021)

El Barça esta en 2B del futbol continental desde hace un par de años.


----------



## El Juani (14 Sep 2021)

Entre que iban a ralentí el Bayern y Ter Stegen que recuerde ha hecho dos paradas tremendas, el resultado podría haber sido parecido al del año pasado.


----------



## Gorrión (14 Sep 2021)

No le han caído 6 porque no ha querido el Bayern.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Sep 2021)

Si al Barcelona le llega a tocar un 2º rival fuerte, nos habríamos nvtrido seguro. No creo que el Dinamo de Kiev o el Benfica le puedan hacer mucho al Barcelona, que por cierto, al Dinamo le han anulado un gol en el añadido un poco "gné".


----------



## ccc (14 Sep 2021)

Este es el BCN de siempre, el perdedor de toda la vida: Hasta el publico ya sabe lo que toca. Y el enano riendose en Paris.

Porque le regalaran todos los puntos que sean posibles, pero este equipo no esta ni para quedar entre los 4 primeros de espanya.

Y por ultimo, que estrella va a querer venir a este equipo? Pensar que si no fuera por el calvo ya tendriamos 2 ligas en el bolsillo y un equipazo. Al menos, Vini resistio y no lo pudo devaluar tanto como para traspasarlo a coste cero: ZZ HP.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Sep 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Entre que iban a ralentí el Bayern y Ter Stegen que recuerde ha hecho dos paradas tremendas, el resultado podría haber sido parecido al del año pasado.



El Bayern no ha empezado nada bien la Bundesliga, si que resultados en algún caso contundentes, pero en los 4 partidos que ha jugado ha tenido problemas. Hoy ha sido el mejor partido que han hecho de largo, ni tengo claro si por la confianza que están cogiendo, o porque el Barcelona es putapénico.


----------



## El Juani (14 Sep 2021)

Andr3ws dijo:


> El Barça esta en 2B del futbol continental desde hace un par de años.



Incluso con Messi en el campo.

El quid de la cuestión es que el Barça ha ido pegando bajones de calidad conforme se iba desestructurando ese eje de Xavi, Iniesta, un Busquets a nivel físico bueno, después un Alves increíble, unido a un par de centrales en su mejor nivel como Puyol y Piqué y después Messi unido al juego asociativo en línea de 3/4 con Ney, o Suárez, etc. 

Ya ni presionan arriba, ni juegan con esa linea adelantada, tampoco Busquets y los que juegan en la media hacen esa labor de pivote cuando los laterales suben, no se tiene laterales de largo recorrido y retorno como Alves. La pareja de centrales, exceptuando Araujo que sí que le veo con cualidades para hacerse con el puesto definitivo, pero después quién le acompaña??? El Barcelona a día de hoy es un desmadre, que necesitará tiempo para reestructurarse. 

Koeman a ver quién lo manda a la mierda, porque éste no creo que perdone nada y soltar el finiquito tal y como está el equipo culé... no sé.


----------



## DRIDMA (14 Sep 2021)




----------



## El Juani (14 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Bayern no ha empezado nada bien la Bundesliga, si que resultados en algún caso contundentes, pero en los 4 partidos que ha jugado ha tenido problemas. Hoy ha sido el mejor partido que han hecho de largo, ni tengo claro si por la confianza que están cogiendo, o porque el Barcelona es putapénico.



Bueno, partidos regulares en sus competiciones domésticas a los grandes de Europa, vamos a ver unos cuantos.

Lo de hoy es una mezcla de ambas cosas, el Bayern sigue cogiendo la forma, haciéndose y el Barça sigue en un periodo de adaptación o transición más duro y difícil. No solamente por la salida de Messi, es que el proceso de salidas del Barça ha sido tremendo si echamos la vista atrás. Y viendo el equipo que tenían es normal. No se han sustituido dichas piezas y lo han intentado eh. con Arthur, cambiando a jugadores de su posición, etc.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2021)

Villareal saca un empate...en otro partidazo donde ambos equipos se destrozaron mutuamente...


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2021)

artemis dijo:


> PUes como Limitao...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la leche.... A partir de ahora me cae faltal el Militao.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2021)

Bueno pues ya está:






HILO OFICIAL PREMIER LEAGUE Y OTRAS LIGAS Y TORNEOS.


Hola, si, as leido bien, esto es un hilo para que todos podamos hablar sobre la premier y otras competiciones. Yo como gran seguidor del Manchester united creo fervientemente en este equipo para luchar contra los poderosos moros y el ruso, cómo olvidar aquel grandioso momento en el que Cantona...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Edu.R (14 Sep 2021)

A ver, el Barcelona tenía un equipo histórico, obviamente todo se acaba... lo que pasa es que nos convencieron de que la "anomalía historica" era "la nueva realidad", y tuvimos que tragar mucha mierda solo porque ellos lo valían.

Yo no le tenía mucho asco al Barcelona, pero esa actitud de esos años todavía hay que seguir cobrándosela. La linea ofensiva del Barcelona es de un nivel bastante Paco (Aunque hay gente en la recámara que puede subirles algo el nivel), y la renovación en esas posiciones clave no se ha dado.

La pena es que ya no sorprende, hoy palman 0-3 en el Camp Nou y nos parece algo normal, como esas cosas que le pasan a equipos de media tabla o que están de relleno. Ahora que se rian de su filosofía.


----------



## Bifaz23 (14 Sep 2021)

Pues nada. Ni un solo tiro a puerta.

Lo más descojonante es que no tienen ni un puto duro, con lo cual no pueden echar al borracho de Koeman.

Se vienen risas este año.


----------



## El Juani (14 Sep 2021)

Estoy viendo a gente tanto en redes sociales como en foros, hablando de que se tenía que renovar a Messi como sea y al precio que sea... y es lo que no entiendo. Que alguien me lo explique.

Que el problema de presión, de salida de balón, de basculación, de posicionamiento, de todo, no es que esté Messi o no. Con Messi se hizo ridículos contra PSG, Roma, Liverpool, Bayern, Juve. Son muchos partidos ya, con Messi en el campo. El problema es mucho más profundo.

Pero vaya, que me la sopla de manera tremenda.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (14 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Shakira guarra haber si esta noche bailas!!!



¡ Shakira! 

¡ Surfeame la polla !


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2021)

Al Barcelona le duró la tontería lo que le duró Xavi, ni Iniesta ni Messi ni tonterías, se junto Ronaldinho más jugadores irrepetibles de la cantera y comenzaron a jugar bien, luego lo vendieron como que eso es lo que hacía el Barcelona de toda la vida y obviamente es falso.
Lo aprovecharon haciendo un gran juego y ganando varias champions, incluso podían haber ganado alguna más.

Ni fichando grandes jugadores, Ronaldo, romario o rivaldo llegó a ser potencia en europa, solo tenian una Champions antes de todo esto.

Ahora deben volver a su lugar histórico que no es otro que llorar porque les arbitran mal por ser catalanes y ver cómo los equipos de verdad ganan la champions.


A todo esto espero que se reconpongan rápido para que los Madrid-barcelona no sean paseos que nadie ve.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (14 Sep 2021)

El Chelsea gana 1-0 al Zenit


----------



## Edu.R (14 Sep 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Estoy viendo a gente tanto en redes sociales como en foros, hablando de que se tenía que renovar a Messi como sea y al precio que sea... y es lo que no entiendo. Que alguien me lo explique.
> 
> Que el problema de presión, de salida de balón, de basculación, de posicionamiento, de todo, no es que esté Messi o no. Con Messi se hizo ridículos contra PSG, Roma, Liverpool, Bayern, Juve. Son muchos partidos ya, con Messi en el campo. El problema es mucho más profundo.
> 
> Pero vaya, que me la sopla de manera tremenda.



El tema es que Messi con su presencia, condicionaba un poco a los equipos, y les hacía ser "más cautos". Aunque Messi no hiciese gran cosa el 90% de los partidos, si que condicionaba a los rivales.

Pero ya Messi no está, con lo que los equipos ahora pueden ser "un poco más valientes". Ya lo demostró el Athletic en San Mamés, e incluso un Getafe hecho mierda casi le saca un empate en el Camp Nou.

El Barcelona hizo un all-in a corto plazo, se endeudó a saco para apurar a Messi, se gastó millonadas en jugadores que parecían cracks y les salió MUY MAL, con derrotas humillantes en Europa y sin nada relevante (Una Liga y una Copa del Rey). No solo eso, si no que tuvo que dejar ir gratis a Messi, está técnicamente quebrado (No va a quebrar nunca, todos sabemos porque) y encima hoy saca jugadores de 17 años y nos lo venden como "la solución del futuro", cuando la realidad es que no tienen más alternativa que esa.

Pues a NVRTIRSE Y A LLORAR a la pajera.


----------



## road runner (14 Sep 2021)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Pues nada. Ni un solo tiro a puerta.
> 
> Lo más descojonante es que no tienen ni un puto duro, con lo cual no pueden echar al borracho de Koeman.
> 
> Se vienen risas este año.



Pero han empatao la posesión, eh. 

Es que hasta dan pena.





No.


----------



## Hannibal (14 Sep 2021)

La verdad es que por un lado, los culerdos dan un poco de pena teniendo en cuenta lo que han sido no hace tanto tiempo. Y hasta te dan ganas de compadecerte de ellos.

Pero luego recuerdas que por esa década buena que tuvieron se vinieron arriba y llegaron a creerse los inventores de este deporte; te decían que su forma de jugar no sólo era la mejor, sino la única "legítima"; que ellos ganaban por cantera y no por cartera; que cuando les ganabas era por el céspet o porque los rivales eran unos atletas (jooo mamá, no es justo que corran más que yo) o que el Madrid ganaba por los árbitros a pesar de las estadísticas de penalties y rojas a rivales. Y entonces es cuando, a todos esos culerdos que tanto han dado por culo estos años, te dan ganas de decirles AVRIIIIIIC JRANDE, HIJOS DE LA GEANDISIMA PERRA.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2021)

La diferencia del Barcelona con el Madrid, es que el Madrid también hacía fichajes de mierda, en especial jóvenes como jovic o el hijo de la gran puta del Mariano, pero también vendía, el Barcelona pilló la pasta de Neymar y se la fundieron en putas y en dos fichajes que nadie se cree lo que pagaron por ellos (couitinho y el mamadou menguele), sumamos el sueldo astronómico del discapacitado y como resultado tenemos la actualidad, también es cierto que el Madrid arma la base ganadora de su plantilla más tarde y por eso aún le dura a pesar de vender (Modric, kroos, Benzema, Carvajal, Casemiro y kuetois).

Tal y como están las cosas la liga la gana el pateti seguro, a no ser que hagan de las suyas, el Madrid creo que será segundo, Sevilla tercero y cuarto estará entre el Barcelona y algún equipo sorpresa o no tanto como el Villarreal.

Luego caso aparte tenemos lo incomprensible que es que buenos jugadores como Griezmann o pjanic en Barcelona se les olvide jugar al fútbol.


Y rematamos con un entrenador de mierda, que tiene unas ganas de irse y que le paguen acojonantes y por eso tensa la cuerda con declaraciones de subnormales, porque sabe que lo que tiene encima le podría hacer pasar a ser el entrenador del Catalonia con peores resultados de la historia moderna.


----------



## El Juani (14 Sep 2021)

El problema del Barça es mucho más profundo que mirar o analizar a ciertos futbolistas que no funcionan en un esquema.

Os acordáis de Arda Turán??? Hay muchos futbolistas que no han cuajado en un estilo y en una filosofía que es muy complicado al menos que lleves jugando allí eones, como fueron esos jugadores que cité en un anterior mensaje. 

El problema que tiene el Barça es que no compiten atendiendo a los jugadores que tiene y lo que hace es seguir el mismo esquema y filosofía/estilo con unos jugadores que a lo mejor no sirven para ello. No saben adaptarse. Si no te salen futbolistas de la Masía y fichas y fichas pues qué esperas?


----------



## Roedr (15 Sep 2021)

Amigues, pensar menos y disfrutar más de la podredumbre del Farsa. 

En contradicción con la anterior, yo disfruto pensando que esto no es más que la punta del iceberg de lo se les viene a los imparaplas.
Con un poco de suerte, en un década los separatistas de la esquinita pintarán tanto como Extremadura, pero sin la historia de grandiosos héroes de la última.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (15 Sep 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> El problema que tiene el Barça es que no compiten atendiendo a los jugadores que tiene y lo que hace es seguir el mismo esquema y filosofía/estilo con unos jugadores que a lo mejor no sirven para ello. No saben adaptarse. Si no te salen futbolistas de la Masía y fichas y fichas pues qué esperas?



Cuando empezaron con la matraca de que ellos habían inventado el fútbol y los _valors_ y el _céspet_ era simplemente un truquito de mercadotecnia. Pero hace de eso ya casi treinta años. La gente joven no ha conocido otra cosa y los no tan jóvenes lo han asumido con la intensidad de una religión. Es como todo lo referente al catalanismo: están prisioneros, abucidos.

A mí Koeman me cae como un patada en los c*jones, como jugador, como persona y como entrenador, pero es ridículo pensar que alguien lo podría hacer mejor que él con la situación que tienen. Salvo que estés alucinado en una ola de pensamiento mágico como la que les llevó a traerse al follavacas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Sep 2021)

Estreno en exclusiva del nuevo programa de cine burbuja:






Cine y TV - El CINE de obiwanchernobil TEMPORADA 1-CAPÍTULO 1Hoy: RANKING STAR WARS.


Aquí el capítulo 2. https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/capitulo-2-temporada1-hoy-dune-socialistas-por-doquier-el-cine-de-obiwanchernobil.1618125/ Capítulo 1-temporada 1. Hola, soy el famoso, multipremiado y humilde obiwanchernobil. Hoy comienza el programa de cine especial de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Edu.R (15 Sep 2021)

Bueno, hoy nos toca a los de Madrid. 

Respecto al Barcelona, fijaros la mentalidad y comparadla. Ayer salieron al campo a que nos les goleasen. Si, tal cual. En el Camp Nou estuvieron todo el partido intentando eso. De ahi que no tirasen a puerta ni saliesen de la cueva, sobretodo en la segunda parte.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Sep 2021)

Jajajajaja hostias se me ha ido al escribir jajaja lo siento, tienen liga inglesa, americana, copa del rey, champions femenina, libertadores, billar y el deporte del futuro los dardos.


----------



## filets (15 Sep 2021)

Ayer en el Chiringuito Paco García Caridad no aguantó más y contó la verdad sobre el fichaje de PEDRI.
Otro chanchullo más (¿soborno quizás?) del VARSA


----------



## Señor Moscoso (15 Sep 2021)

A ver pero que el farsa es una puta mierda de equipo y de institución que la única grandeza que ha tenido siempre ha sido el ser, por descarte, el único rival medio digno del Real Madrid, en España. 

Después del saldo arbitral más acojonante de la historia del futbol, de tener el apoyo de una republiqueta corrupta indepenazi y de tener a un enano hormonado preparado genéticamente para regatear a 15 tíos y marcar gol han saltado a estar del nivel steaua de bucarest a tener un palmarés de equipo "grande" pero es coyuntural, no son nada.

Es como el país ese que basaba su economía en vender guano, cuando se acaba el guano viene el GUANO auténtico. Aquí ya se ha acabado todo lo que se daba. 

Nos queda el pateti de madrid para muchos años como rival oficial. Da puta verguenza que el Real Madrid tenga que pasar los pirineos para tener un rival digno.


----------



## Woden (15 Sep 2021)

Buena nutrición culerda. Les toca AVRIIIIIR JRANDE y tragar.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Sep 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Nos queda el pateti de madrid para muchos años como rival oficial. Da puta verguenza que el Real Madrid tenga que pasar los pirineos para tener un rival digno.



La diferencia es que el Atleti sabe que está de dulce y que en algún momento tendrán que bajar al barro, pero lo asumirán cuando pase.

El Barcelona se pensó que la anomalía histórica era la nueva normalidad, pusieron parches artificiales para mantenerla, y ahora que les va a tocar bajar al barro, a ver como lo gestionan.

Porque nosotros hemos tenido épocas malas, pero no recuerdo salir a ningún partido con la mentalidad de que no nos goleasen. Solo el comentario aquel de Schuster, y fue cesado inmediatamente.

Cuando ese Barcelona anómalo histórico nos goleaba, yo al Real Madrid no le vi nunca acojonado. Y nos comimos el 2-6, el 0-4, un 5-0, un 5-1... le vi obviamente inferior, pero incluso el día del 2-6, faltando media hora íbamos 2-3 y nos fuímos al ataque, con los consecuentes sucesos. El día del 5-1 de Lopetegui, faltando 15 minutos íbamos 2-1, y el Barcelona rezando para no ser empatado (Palo de Modric), hasta que al final se lesionó Marcelo y con el equipo sin energía nos hundimos.

Ayer el Barcelona iba 0-3, y no quería atacar. Y no vamos a hablar de Roma, de Liverpool o de Lisboa, porque es mucha nutrición junta.

Para mi es muy diferente.


----------



## DRIDMA (15 Sep 2021)

Mucho reirnos del VARsa, pero aquí sigue teniendo en nomina a los del pito, que son los que deciden ligas.


----------



## Gorkako (15 Sep 2021)

Lo del Barsa se veía venir... no te va salir otra hornada piqué, puyol, iniesta, xavi, busquet más Messi, aplicable a la selección... a esos jugadores les sumabas un villa, el otro Xabi, ramos, un Casillas y te llevas un mundial a tu puta casa.
Ahora al Barsa y al Mandril les toca tener paciencia (por pasta es más difícil, los jeques arrasan) y esperar a que salgan hornadas de cachorros...

Si es verdad que el tito floren es más pájaro, si se trae al gabacho free y al noruego por 75M€ aún te la lía el año que viene, pero este año jodido asunto...


----------



## The Replicant (15 Sep 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Mucho reirnos del VARsa, pero aquí sigue teniendo en nomina a los del pito, que son los que deciden ligas.



Este año ni pitandoles dos penaltys a favor en cada partido se comen una mierda.

La derroicion es total

taluecs


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Sep 2021)

Gorkako dijo:


> Lo del Barsa se veía venir... no te va salir otra hornada piqué, puyol, iniesta, xavi, busquet más Messi, aplicable a la selección... a esos jugadores les sumabas un villa, el otro Xabi, ramos, un Casillas y te llevas un mundial a tu puta casa.
> Ahora al Barsa y al Mandril les toca tener paciencia (por pasta es más difícil, los jeques arrasan) y esperar a que salgan hornadas de cachorros...
> 
> Si es verdad que el tito floren es más pájaro, si se trae al gabacho free y al noruego por 75M€ aún te la lía el año que viene, pero este año jodido asunto...



Pues no hacemos más que ganar europeos subs..vamos Cantera ahí..de hecho lo que pasa es que tenemos a un entrenador empecinado.. Laporte y Eric García y no albiol y nacho?...


----------



## DRIDMA (15 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues no hacemos más que ganar europeos subs..vamos Cantera ahí..de hecho lo que pasa es que tenemos a un entrenador empecinado.. Laporte y Eric García y no albiol y nacho?...



Luis Enrique es otro Clemente, pero en versión siglo XXI. Lleva a la selección a los representados por sus colegas, para que la selección les sirva de escaparate y así ganen pasta con traspasos y subidas de contrato. Y Rubiales es cómplice.


----------



## Gorkako (15 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues no hacemos más que ganar europeos subs..vamos Cantera ahí..de hecho lo que pasa es que tenemos a un entrenador empecinado.. Laporte y Eric García y no albiol y nacho?...



si la pareja de centrales de la selección tiene que ser albiol nacho... bufff... por cierto Mario Hermoso ha ganado la liga...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Sep 2021)

Gorkako dijo:


> si la pareja de centrales de la selección tiene que ser albiol nacho... bufff... por cierto Mario Hermoso ha ganado la liga...



Nacho y albiol no son cojos ..que cojones en 5 minutos albiol dio más solidez que el gabacho y el otro juntos


----------



## Gorkako (15 Sep 2021)

laporte y el cono garcía son blandicos... les hace falta foguearse más...normal que albiol de sensación de solidez...


----------



## DRIDMA (15 Sep 2021)

Gorkako dijo:


> si la pareja de centrales de la selección tiene que ser albiol nacho... bufff... por cierto Mario Hermoso ha ganado la liga...



Para enfrentarse a Suecia, Georgia, Kosovo y Grecia irían más que sobrados.


----------



## filets (15 Sep 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Mucho reirnos del VARsa, pero aquí sigue teniendo en nomina a los del pito, que son los que deciden ligas.



no dudes que este año el VARSA gana la copa del rey


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (15 Sep 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Incluso con Messi en el campo.
> 
> El quid de la cuestión es que el Barça ha ido pegando bajones de calidad conforme se iba desestructurando ese eje de Xavi, Iniesta, un Busquets a nivel físico bueno, después un Alves increíble, unido a un par de centrales en su mejor nivel como Puyol y Piqué y después Messi unido al juego asociativo en línea de 3/4 con Ney, o Suárez, etc.
> 
> ...



Si a este Barcelona lo trinca el Madrid de CR le hace un roto historico


----------



## El Juani (15 Sep 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Si a este Barcelona lo trinca el Madrid de CR le hace un roto historico



No te quepa la más mínima duda. 

El Madrid que tenemos actualmente tiene problemas defensivos, pero no tiene ese decadencia profunda de estructura en el juego per se. Tampoco estamos para ganar la Champions, pero los periodos de transición, de cambio para competir, es otro mundo. El Madrid siempre compite, se adapta a lo que tiene, cuando tiene que echar jugadores o no contar con ellos, lo hace, no se anda con chiquitas. Es otro mundo.


----------



## Venturi (15 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues no hacemos más que ganar europeos subs..vamos Cantera ahí..de hecho lo que pasa es que tenemos a un entrenador empecinado.. Laporte y Eric García y no albiol y nacho?...



Manda cojones que hables de cantera y subs y tú siguiente frase sea que hay que poner a nacho (31 años) y albiol (36 años la criatura).


----------



## Venturi (15 Sep 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> No te quepa la más mínima duda.
> 
> El Madrid que tenemos actualmente tiene problemas defensivos, pero no tiene ese decadencia profunda de estructura en el juego per se. Tampoco estamos para ganar la Champions, pero los periodos de transición, de cambio para competir, es otro mundo. El Madrid siempre compite, se adapta a lo que tiene, cuando tiene que echar jugadores o no contar con ellos, lo hace, no se anda con chiquitas. Es otro mundo.



El Madrid es otra historia. El año pasado con una mierda de equipo y un entrenador peor aún, se plantaron en semis de la champions.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Sep 2021)

Venturi dijo:


> Manda cojones que hables de cantera y subs y tú siguiente frase sea que hay que poner a nacho (31 años) y albiol (36 años la criatura).



y por es oquien fue el mejor central de la euro,eh eh eh


----------



## loquehayqueoir (15 Sep 2021)

Gorkako dijo:


> laporte y el cono garcía son blandicos... les hace falta foguearse más...normal que albiol de sensación de solidez...



Laporte es bueno, pero es que al lado de Eric García sufriría hasta Beckenbauer. En la Eurocopa Laporte le tenía que hacer coberturas a Eric García porque perdía todos los duelos, es muy difícil jugar de central derecho y central izquierdo a la vez. 

A lo mejor dentro de cinco años Eric García es un central digno en un equipo grande, es muy joven, pero ahora mismo está a nivel de un filial y ponerlo en Champions o en la selección es un despiporre. De hecho le van a arruinar la carrera porque si cada partido vas al matadero a que te follen jugadores con los huevos negros de jugar a este nivel, no vas a aprender nada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues no hacemos más que ganar europeos subs..vamos Cantera ahí..de hecho lo que pasa es que tenemos a un entrenador empecinado.. Laporte y Eric García y no albiol y nacho?...




Deberíamos entender que eso no significa nada, un Europeo de categorías inferiores es una competición sin exigencias en la que los chavales van a relajarse y la mayoría son solo promesas que no han debitado en grandes equipos no tienen una presión excesiva.


En la absoluta la mitad de esos jugadores no están porque se han quedado por el camino en equipos de medio pelo, la otra mitad comprueba como ahora la presión es máxima y deben adaptarse, fotografos y prensa todo el día encima, un país pendiente, estadios llenos y selecciones delante como Italia o Alemania que siempre han sido más competitivas que España.

Es otra historia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Sep 2021)

Menuda puta pereza bajarme al bar a ver al ficticios contra un Inter venido a menos, aunque de la fase de grupos los únicos partidos que merecen la pena son los del Inter.
Me pondré unos tiros de cocaína antes de bajar porque ahora el bar del Mariano siempre está llenos de mamadous, Mohameds y wilsons y normalmente intentan interactuar con uno.
Luego también intentaré no liarme esta tarde a hacerme pajas porque si no me enredo y no bajo.

tambien puedo optar por el al bar del chino Chen, el dice que se llama Juan, paradójicamente en este bar de mierda es donde están los españoles de la tercera edad jugando al mus y a las cartas.

decisiones.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Deberíamos entender que eso no significa nada, un Europeo de categorías inferiores es una competición sin exigencias en la que los chavales van a relajarse y la mayoría son solo promesas que no han debitado en grandes equipos no tienen una presión excesiva.
> 
> 
> En la absoluta la mitad de esos jugadores no están porque se han quedado por el camino en equipos de medio pelo, la otra mitad comprueba como ahora la presión es máxima y deben adaptarse, fotografos y prensa todo el día encima, un país pendiente, estadios llenos y selecciones delante como Italia o Alemania que siempre han sido más competitivas que España.
> ...



Pues no..para nada de relajados..se juegan a gran nivel..
Si en las últimas olimpiadas todas las selecciones en contra nuestra salían literalmente a partirnos las piernas y el hecho de que fuéramos los únicos Europeos en pasar de fase de grupos es indicativo también


----------



## Edge2 (15 Sep 2021)

Inter-Madrit 3-1


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Sep 2021)

No juega el moro gordo, le están enseñando la puerta de salida para invierno.


----------



## euromelon (15 Sep 2021)

Lucas garrapata váter

Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Nacho, Alaba; Casemiro, Valverde, Modric; Lucas Vázquez, Vinicius y Benzema.

Todo lo demás ok


----------



## Gorrión (15 Sep 2021)

Mismo once con 2 cambios, Alaba por Miguel y Lucas por Hazard.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Sep 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Mismo once con 2 cambios, Alaba por Miguel y Lucas por Hazard.




Es muy gore que saque a Lucas por el moro, algo se nos escapa a todos y no tiene que ver con el rendimiento ni lesiones.


----------



## Edge2 (15 Sep 2021)

El jalan es buenisimo... No le va a durar mucho al dormunt...


----------



## euromelon (15 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es muy gore que saque a Lucas por el moro, algo se nos escapa a todos y no tiene que ver con el rendimiento ni lesiones.



Se llama cuota de partidos de váter y que hazard no puede jugar dos partidos por semana que se lesiona

La garrapata cortando la posibilidad de que juegue minutos rodrygo


----------



## Edu.R (15 Sep 2021)

Yo estoy viendo el Sheriff Tiraspol - Shakthar Donetsk. 

Literal que el Sheriff ha pasado 3-4 veces del centro del campo, y va ganando 2-0.


----------



## Gorrión (15 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es muy gore que saque a Lucas por el moro, algo se nos escapa a todos y no tiene que ver con el rendimiento ni lesiones.



Ya han comentado por ahí que es una decisión técnica, supongo que quiere aprovechar las características defensivas de Lucas para tapar a Perisic, que va estar subiendo constantemente.

A mi me parece bien, en la segunda con el Inter mas cansado Hazard puede hacer daño.


----------



## El Juani (15 Sep 2021)

Sustituirá a Lucas por Hazard en la 2ª parte. Intuyo un 4-4-2 y para Ancelotti era o sentar a Vinicius o Hazard. Ha optado por sentar al belga, también por el físico, Vini te va a aguantar muchísimo muchísimo más. Y después en el 2º tiempo sacarlo. Es cierto que te puede dar muchos minutos de calidad cuando salga.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Sep 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Se llama cuota de partidos de váter y que hazard no puede jugar dos partidos por semana que se lesiona
> 
> La garrapata cortando la posibilidad de que juegue minutos rodrygo



El váter tiene que estar follandose a la hija del florentino, asombrado de que juegue en primera división este tío.


----------



## El Juani (15 Sep 2021)

En algunos sitios pone el dibujo del Madrid como un 4-3-3 y otros distinto. Algunos en la radio comentan que podría estar Nacho en el lateral izquierdo para hacer balance defensivo con un Vinicius ya en el extremo. Y con Lucas Vázquez haciendo la misma función que Vini en la otra banda para ayudar a Carvajal con Perisic. Ya veremos que si juega Alaba en el lateral o Nacho. Queda poco...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (15 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo estoy viendo el Sheriff Tiraspol - Shakthar Donetsk.
> 
> Literal que el Sheriff ha pasado 3-4 veces del centro del campo, y va ganando 2-0.



Eso nos hizo el Donuts el año pasado. Ahora que se jodan.


----------



## Edge2 (15 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El váter tiene que estar follandose a la hija del florentino, asombrado de que juegue en primera división este tío.



Pon fotos joer


----------



## Roedr (15 Sep 2021)

Lucas por Hazard?. Este cambio es digno de ZZ (asumiendo Hazard no vaca sagrada). 

Rarillo.


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Sep 2021)

Vaya puta mierda de alineación.


----------



## El Juani (15 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Lucas por Hazard?. Este cambio es digno de ZZ (asumiendo Hazard no vaca sagrada).



Están cagados por Perisic...


----------



## Roedr (15 Sep 2021)

Bueno, aquí expectante por el ViniShow.


----------



## fachacine (15 Sep 2021)

Bueno a ver qué hacen estos cabrones hoy...Por cierto el otro dia cuando salió Asensio los últimos 15 minutos vaya cara seria llevaba, no lo puede disimular, este pide el transpaso a final de temporada fijo, sino en diciembre


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Sep 2021)

Pues acabo de bajar al bar, me siento, veo que solo tiene la cerveza esa de mierda de el águila, y para rematar los hijos de puta roñosos me ponen de aperitivo unos ganchitos, cago en sus muertos, que le pongan ganchitos a su puta madre, me va a durar dos horas el botijo.

En el bar de Chen caviar no me iba a poner, pero al menos un pincho tortilla o algo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Sep 2021)

_La virgen santa que le han echo a la camiseta del Inter, parecen unos polígoneros_


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (15 Sep 2021)

Un link bueno, bueno?? Se agradece por adelantado y en el.post


----------



## Edge2 (15 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues acabo de bajar al bar, me siento, veo que solo tiene la cerveza esa de mierda de el águila, y para rematar los hijos de puta roñosos me ponen de aperitivo unos ganchitos, cago en sus muertos, que le pongan ganchitos a su puta madre, me va a durar dos horas el botijo.
> 
> En el bar de Chen caviar no me iba a poner, pero al menos un pincho tortilla o algo.



Yo desde que prohibieron fumar en los bares no voy a ver futbol, y encima ya no bebo...


----------



## Roedr (15 Sep 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Un link bueno, bueno?? Se agradece por adelantado y en el.post



No es bueno... pero usable. Utilízalo con el VPN del Opera: 


https://playing.stream2watch.sx/video/inter-milan-vs-real-madrid-15-September-2021


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (15 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Yo desde que prohibieron fumar en los bares no voy a ver futbol, y encima ya no bebo...



... siempre te quedarán las pajas...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Sep 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Un link bueno, bueno?? Se agradece por adelantado y en el.post



Ese Paradigmas.
Este va de lujo, si no te importa que los comentarios estén en Inglés.




__





Inter Milan Vs Real Madrid Live Stream | FBStreams - FBStream


Watch Inter Milan Vs Real Madrid stream online on FBStream. Here how you can watch all the match action for Inter Milan Vs Real Madrid. FB stream for Inter Milan Vs Real Madrid quality stream on mobile and desktop.




fbstream.me


----------



## euromelon (15 Sep 2021)

Parece que nacho de li


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Sep 2021)

Yo hoy los estoy juankeando vía salétiles


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Sep 2021)

Hynvoko a los que controlen un poco (al menos más que yo):
A día de hoy, ¿es más peligroso el Inter o la Juve?


----------



## Tubiegah (15 Sep 2021)

joder, me van como el culo los enlaces. Para ver los bodrios del año pasado bien que me salían en 4k, puto calbo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Sep 2021)

Uuuuyyy


----------



## el ruinas II (15 Sep 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Ese Paradigmas.
> Este va de lujo, si no te importa que* los comentarios estén en Inglés.*
> 
> 
> ...



eso es precisamente lo mejor


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Yo desde que prohibieron fumar en los bares no voy a ver futbol, y encima ya no bebo...




Yo dejé el tabaco, pero una cerveza siempre es bienvenida, es bastante desolador, en mi época había jóvenes en los bares, hoy el más joven aquí debe tener 55 años.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Sep 2021)

Negricius negreando


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Sep 2021)

Bueno al negro le salen 3 partidos bien y ahora se cree pele el hijo de puta.


----------



## el ruinas II (15 Sep 2021)

hace tiempo que no aparece por el hilo el hijo de re-cienmilputas de paddy Mcmierda, supongo que tardara en recuperarse de la n-sima rotura de ano del bayern a su farça


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Sep 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> hace tiempo que no aparece por el hilo el hijo de re-cienmilputas de paddy Mcmierda, supongo que tardara en recuperarse de la n-sima rotura de ano del bayern a su farça



yo lo tengo ignorao desde hace eones


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Sep 2021)

se acaba de ir el audio de los comentaristas en vomistar
QUE ALIVIO


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Sep 2021)

Porque el espagueti es un desgraciado. Ha decidido sacar el peor equipo posible. El CALVO hubiera firmado esta mierda.


----------



## Tubiegah (15 Sep 2021)

se dónde mirarlos, pero gracias 

al final me va bien un enlace en inglés, casi mejor


----------



## Edu.R (15 Sep 2021)

Gol del Peseye.

Quien si no.

Ander Herrera.


----------



## fachacine (15 Sep 2021)

Telerium.tv | Watching channel: 941wtty


Watch and Broadcast live HD channels. Sports, Live TV, Music, News.




telerium.media


----------



## Roedr (15 Sep 2021)

lo de Nacho no era tarjeta?


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Sep 2021)

Hasta de extremo, casi nos cuesta un gol Lucas...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Sep 2021)

De momento sólo hay un equipo en el campo...


----------



## el ruinas II (15 Sep 2021)

un pase de mierda de lucas cancer casi nos cuesta un gol


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Sep 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> De momento sólo hay un equipo en el campo...



433, con extremos abiertos y desconectados, como ZZ. Una puta mierda que no vale para nada.


----------



## Gorrión (15 Sep 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> De momento sólo hay un equipo en el campo...



Le va salir caro el ritmo de juego al Inter.


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Sep 2021)

Lucas: pérdida de balón.


----------



## el ruinas II (15 Sep 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> se acaba de ir el audio de los comentaristas en vomistar
> QUE ALIVIO



los comentaristas de futbol españoles no son conscientes del asco que dan


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Sep 2021)

El peor Inter de la historia dominando al Madrid.

Y no queréis que venga el mamadou.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Sep 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> los comentaristas de futbol españoles no son conscientes del asco que dan



sí, encima se creerán la hostia.
Como los dobladores, "eh que yo soy la voz de Brad Pitt en España" como diciendo "no soy BP pero en españa soy lo más parecido"


----------



## Edu.R (15 Sep 2021)

Gol del Brujas.

Brujas 1-1 Peseyé


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Sep 2021)

Nacho ya debería llevar tarjeta


----------



## fachacine (15 Sep 2021)

Señores tenemos un problema con Lucas Váter


----------



## el ruinas II (15 Sep 2021)

entre la subnormalidad de carvajal y lo petardo que es lucas vazquez no se que es peor


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Gol del Brujas.
> 
> Brujas 1-1 Peseyé



ole ahí


----------



## Suprimo (15 Sep 2021)

Amego haciendo el amego


----------



## Tubiegah (15 Sep 2021)

puto moro de los cojones


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Sep 2021)

Nacho es imbécil. Hay que quitar a Nacho y Lucas antes del descanso.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Sep 2021)

qé hace Nacho jajajaja


----------



## Venturi (15 Sep 2021)

Lo de Nacho es lo de siempre. De reserva o sabiendo que es titular porque falta otro hace partidazos, cuando le dan partidos y se cree jefe de la defensa, la caga y solo hace partidos de mierda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Sep 2021)

La virgen santa entra un anciano de unos 70 años al bar, tiene solo dos dientes el hijo de puta y pinta de ponerse de caballo hasta arriba, entra con una radio se me pone al lado, no puedo escuchar el partido, el desgraciado contándome que acaba de descargar con la Araceli, la madre.qie me parió.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Sep 2021)

qué envidia de defensa la del Inter


----------



## el ruinas II (15 Sep 2021)

n-sima cagada de lucas vater


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Sep 2021)

negricius que piensa que en europa hay las piscinas que hay en españa


----------



## Gorrión (15 Sep 2021)

EL Inter ya ha bajado una marcha, es un error de los gordos salir acelerados, los grandes mantienen su ritmo todo el partido a no ser que tenga necesidad.

A ver la segunda parte como están, ahora le toca al madrid.


----------



## Roedr (15 Sep 2021)

el Inter está con cuatro ojos sobre Vini.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Sep 2021)

uuyyyy Militado


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Sep 2021)

buffff el Inter ya ha perdonado 3 goles


----------



## Suprimo (15 Sep 2021)

No veo al Inter ganando, hoy si pierde el Madrit será de momento su propia culpa


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Sep 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> negricius que piensa que en europa hay las piscinas que hay en españa



Ha sido falta.


----------



## Roedr (15 Sep 2021)

puta mierda de defensa que tenemos


----------



## loquehayqueoir (15 Sep 2021)

Venturi dijo:


> Lo de Nacho es lo de siempre. De reserva o sabiendo que es titular porque falta otro hace partidazos, cuando le dan partidos y se cree jefe de la defensa, la caga y solo hace partidos de mierda.



Nacho es un jugador correcto sin más y además tiene el problema de que ser diabético tipo 1 le va a acortar la carrera casi con toda seguridad. Nos vale para apañarnos este año con Alaba por ahí y la posibilidad de jugar más protegiditos en defensa de 3 centrales con Alaba o Mendy o los dos. 

Me parece un chaval admirable por todo pero el año que viene hay que fichar algo en ese puesto.


----------



## Roedr (15 Sep 2021)

Si Carletto a puesto a Lucas para arreglar lo de la defensa, más vale que vaya cambiando de plan.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Sep 2021)

lo estoy viendo venir... el Inter podría ir 3-0... y va a llegar el RM y en una que llegue, la mete.


----------



## Tubiegah (15 Sep 2021)

aybibadre


----------



## el ruinas II (15 Sep 2021)

nuestra defensa es una verbena


----------



## Roedr (15 Sep 2021)

que mierda partido estamos haciendo


----------



## Mecanosfera (15 Sep 2021)

Partido aburridete pero no diría que el Madrid esté fatal, simplemente están de trankis jugando sin mucha tensión, como si el empate les fuese bien. Mitlitao y Alaba lo están haciendo bien, Vini parece tener instrucciones de no acelerarse demasiado,.. un partido muy de tranki por ahora, quizás el plan sea subir el acelerador en la segunda parte.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Sep 2021)

Messi sigue siendo un paiaso, jijijij


----------



## fachacine (15 Sep 2021)

Partido lamentable de Váter y de Benzema


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Sep 2021)

creo que acabo de ver el PEOR TATUAJE EVER
(el gitano que le acaba de hacer falta a Nacho)


----------



## Edu.R (15 Sep 2021)

El Milan le remonta al Liverpool en minuto y medio.

1-2.


----------



## Gorrión (15 Sep 2021)

El árbitro es malísimo


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (15 Sep 2021)

Sobre el PSG:

Mbappé: Muy flojo este partido

Messi: lo mismo que Mbappé

Neymar: Ni siquiera un pase bueno


----------



## Woden (15 Sep 2021)

qué coño hace Váter jugando?


----------



## Suprimo (15 Sep 2021)

Con el poer equipo posible y la portería a cero, _¡chupaos esa haters!  _


----------



## Edu.R (15 Sep 2021)

Bueno, de momento sorpresa en Brujas (1-1) y en Liverpool (1-2).

El 2° gol de Shitty merece el premio a autogol del mes.


----------



## Fiodor (15 Sep 2021)

Mala primera parte. Con un rival serio se notan las carencias. Y lo peor es que el centro del campo se ha matado a correr para nada. A ver cómo aguantan la segunda parte... El banquillo no puede mejorar esto, así que esperemos un cambio de actitud de los titulares.


----------



## TravellerLatam (15 Sep 2021)

Lucas Vazquez desquicia. No es capaz de atacar ni defender, pierde balones sin sentido y tampoco presiona arriba. Más veo correr a Benzema y Vini que a él. Espero salgamos la segunda parte con Rodrygo. Flojos también Nacho y Carvajal pero no al nivel de LV


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (15 Sep 2021)

Muy mal partido de Messi, Neymar y Mbappé


----------



## fachacine (15 Sep 2021)

No soporto ni un segundo más los pases siempre hacia atrás de Lucas Váter, corriendo siempre como pollo sin cabeza, con razón este jugador hace las delicias de los aficionados piperos y de los ronceros


----------



## Mecanosfera (15 Sep 2021)

Este partido lo debería ganar el Madrid. Apenas se han consumido energías y haciendo un par de cambios en los laterales nos podemos poner en modo agresivo e ir a por los tres puntos, cosa que no hemos hecho en una primera parte que hemos jugado con cierto desinterés pero no calamitosamente. Este inter es algo cutrecillo y pobretón, no parece un equipo capaz de pasar de octavos tal y como están los miuras europeos, así que para el Madrid debe ser sencillo ganar el partido a poco que los jugadores se pongan un poco firmes.


----------



## fachacine (15 Sep 2021)

Meteros en marcadores de vuestro navegador esta web para futuros partidos de Liga, Copa y Champions





__





TiroAlpalo.com - Fútbol







tiroalpalo.com


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (15 Sep 2021)

Estoy viendo el del PSG y es impresionante

Mbappé sólo ha dado un pase bueno, ha perdido un montón de balones contra la poderosísima defensa del Brujas....

Messi sólo ha dado unos cuantos pases buenos y ya está

Neymar muy flojo este partido


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Sep 2021)

Pues si se pone físico el partido podía sacar al mamadouminga


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Sep 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Meteros en marcadores de vuestro navegador esta web para futuros partidos de Liga, Copa y Champions
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No va con adblocker (lo digo a modo de información, buen aporte)


----------



## fachacine (15 Sep 2021)

Por cierto, no sé si es muy popular decir esto pero el pajarito Valverde es un buen jugador pero tampoco creo que convenga que lo sobrevaloremos en exceso. Se tenía que decir y se dijo (ahora cogerá y marcará un gol y me la comeré con patatas).


----------



## fachacine (15 Sep 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> No va con adblocker (lo digo a modo de información, buen aporte)



Sí, he tenido que desactivarlo pero se ve seguido sin cortes, solo un pop-up de anuncio al pinchar en la pantalla para maximizar. Por cierto he llegado al link porque lo ponen los comentarios de los internautas en el Marca


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Estoy viendo el del PSG y es impresionante
> 
> Mbappé sólo ha dado un pase bueno, ha perdido un montón de balones contra la poderosísima defensa del Brujas....
> 
> ...




Es que al PSG le han vendido la moto, han fichado dos jubilados, Messi y ramos, que van a jugar con el gordo drogadicto de Neymar, lo único peligroso de verdad es mbappe.

El resto el donaruma ese me.parece un paquete de cojones y solo el moro lateral es bueno de verdad.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Estoy viendo el del PSG y es impresionante
> 
> Mbappé sólo ha dado un pase bueno, ha perdido un montón de balones contra la poderosísima defensa del Brujas....
> 
> ...



Nah, este tipo de plantillas son las que se crecen cuando juegan contra otros grandes... por eso la Superliga era tan buena idea... iban a ser partidazos, y no estas medianías


----------



## Gorrión (15 Sep 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> Mala primera parte. Con un rival serio se notan las carencias. Y lo peor es que el centro del campo se ha matado a correr para nada. A ver cómo aguantan la segunda parte... El banquillo no puede mejorar esto, así que esperemos un cambio de actitud de los titulares.



El Madrid es un equipo que le cuesta arrancar la temporada lleva así desde que tengo uso de razón. No es lógico pedir el máximo rendimiento a principio de temporada.

Tranquilo hombre que pareces culé.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Sep 2021)

esto ha cambiado... Carletto ha hecho bueno el descanso


----------



## Edu.R (15 Sep 2021)

El Brujas apretándole al PSG  .

Bapé lesionado.

Verás tu.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Sep 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> esto ha cambiado... Carletto ha hecho bueno el descanso



Pero siguen defendiendo de chiste


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Sep 2021)

hoy negricius no se está yendo de nadie... (lo digo para poner en perspectiva un poco las sobradas que se dijeron el el chiringuito después del partido contra el celta)


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (15 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es que al PSG le han vendido la moto, han fichado dos jubilados, Messi y ramos, que van a jugar con el gordo drogadicto de Neymar, lo único peligroso de verdad es mbappe.
> 
> El resto el donaruma ese me.parece un paquete de cojones y solo el moro lateral es bueno de verdad.



Si, muuuuuyyyy peligroso Mbappé....

Está siendo el peor entre Neymar y Messi, por más que dio la asistencia a Herrera, falló una al lado de la portería


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Sep 2021)

jojojojo


----------



## Suprimo (15 Sep 2021)

Ojito que sí que es verdac que las pasan pvtas en el PSG


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Si, muuuuuyyyy peligroso Mbappé....
> 
> Está siendo el peor entre Neymar y Messi, por más que dio la asistencia a Herrera, falló una al lado de la porterí




Ya hombre hoy no anda fino,.pero por lo que te he descrito en el mensaje anterior es lo más peligroso del psg esta temporada.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Sep 2021)

es una inyusticia que el Inter no lleve ya 3 ó 4 goles...


----------



## Edu.R (15 Sep 2021)

Haller del Ajax, hat-trick y el Ajax ganando 1-4 en Lisboa.

Todo el mundo a ficharle, rápido.


----------



## fachacine (15 Sep 2021)

Ellos físicamente no están como en la primera parte. Y qué porterazo tenemos, joder


----------



## el ruinas II (15 Sep 2021)

hay que ver lo que para el hijo puta de courtois


----------



## Mecanosfera (15 Sep 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Por cierto, no sé si es muy popular decir esto pero el pajarito Valverde es un buen jugador pero tampoco creo que convenga que lo sobrevaloremos en exceso. Se tenía que decir y se dijo (ahora cogerá y marcará un gol y me la comeré con patatas).



Sí, bueno, está cometiendo fallos que parecen por ansiedad. Sabe que este es el momento en el que tiene que dar un paso alante o largarse, y quizás esa presión le reste la frescura y espontaneidad que eran sus grandes virtudes junto al físico. Pero se le ve un tío serio y con ganas de aprender, esperemos que no se quede en un Asensio-eterna-promesa.


----------



## Roedr (15 Sep 2021)

cuánto hace que no tenemos una defensa tan mala?


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (15 Sep 2021)

El mejor del PSG es Navas.....


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> cuánto hace que no tenemos una defensa tan mala?



fue entrar el psoe y se ha ido todo a la puta mierda, el país, el fútbol y su puta madre


----------



## Suprimo (15 Sep 2021)

Está todo muy intedezante. se nota que se fue Sidan...


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Sep 2021)

Puta cara de CALVODEMIERDA que se le está poniendo al _carapán_ italiano... ni un puto cambio cuando la mitad de los que están en el banquillo son mejores que al menos 3 titulares...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Sep 2021)

Joder con las fosas nasales del alaba, le invitas a coca y te arruina el hijo puta.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Sep 2021)

dicen que entra rodrigo


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (15 Sep 2021)

Mbappé se lesiona


----------



## hartman (15 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Mbappé se lesiona



y haaland de dulce.


----------



## Roedr (15 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Está todo muy intedezante. se nota que se fue Sidan...



llevo todo el partido aguantándome...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Sep 2021)

Bueno, el paquete de Vidal.

El.madrid debería hacer cambios, con váter tenemos uno menos.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> llevo todo el partido aguantándome...



no te cortes... aquí hay libertad


----------



## Edu.R (15 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Haller del Ajax, hat-trick y el Ajax ganando 1-4 en Lisboa.
> 
> Todo el mundo a ficharle, rápido.



Cuarto gol de Haller.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Mbappé se lesiona



algunos se van a alegrar de no soltar 200 millones


----------



## fachacine (15 Sep 2021)

Inzagui es un amigo, quita a Perisic y a Lautaro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Sep 2021)

Rodrigo en el campo, oficialmente le han dicho a hazard que se busque equipo en navidades.


----------



## Drogoprofe (15 Sep 2021)

Hay un italiano con una bomba tatuada en el cuello, por dios


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Sep 2021)

al parecer el griezmann lleva dos pitadas hoy en su re-debut en el güanda


----------



## Roedr (15 Sep 2021)

yo firmo el 0-0


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Sep 2021)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Hay un italiano con una bomba tatuada en el cuello, por dios



lo dije yo una páginas atrás... es gitano


----------



## Roedr (15 Sep 2021)

menos mal que Curtois preñó a una madrileña, sino ya estaríamos palmando.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> yo firmo el 0-0



considerando que lo justo sería ir 4-1... ni tan mal


----------



## Drogoprofe (15 Sep 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> lo dije yo una páginas atrás... es gitano



No lo vi, menos mal que no es musulmán


----------



## Roedr (15 Sep 2021)

es imaginación mía a los del Inter son torres altas.


----------



## Mecanosfera (15 Sep 2021)

Que empiecen a espabilar, que ya no va quedando mucho tiempo!


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Sep 2021)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> No lo vi, menos mal que no es musulmán



bueno, cuidao, que es gitano de los balcanes... igual sí es muslim


----------



## Drogoprofe (15 Sep 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> bueno, cuidao, que es gitano de los balcanes... igual sí es muslim



Pues va con segundas...


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> al parecer el griezmann lleva dos pitadas hoy en su re-debut en el güanda



Hay división de opiniones: también le aplauden, caratrucha


----------



## Roedr (15 Sep 2021)

la puta, Vini!!!


----------



## Edu.R (15 Sep 2021)

Hat-Trick de Nkunku, pero el Shitty va ganando 4-3.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Sep 2021)

Este es el HIJODEMILPERRAS


----------



## melf (15 Sep 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> No va con adblocker (lo digo a modo de información, buen aporte)




Con Overlay Remover Auto, al menos en Chrome, no necesitas desactivar adblocker.

Overlay Remover Auto


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Sep 2021)

Sí, pareciera de NIJRÁN o de MIERES


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Sep 2021)

La virgen yo ya no estoy para estar 2 horas en un taburete de bar torciendo me el cuello para mirar una TV colgada de la pared, me da que le voy a tener que pagar los 20 euros a telefónica para ver la champions, entre el taburete, lo que me van a robar por dos cervezas, que me pone ganchitos de tapa el joputa, la TV que se pixela y el yonqui que se beneficia *A la Araceli.*


----------



## Suprimo (15 Sep 2021)

El Qatar San Germain no firma el empate pero los balones van a la grada...


----------



## Roedr (15 Sep 2021)

melf dijo:


> Con Overlay Remover Auto, al menos en Chrome, no necesitas desactivar adblocker.
> 
> Overlay Remover Auto



Usar el Edge, ahí va.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Sep 2021)

aplauden a Modric


----------



## euromelon (15 Sep 2021)

Isco hijodeputa jodetw


----------



## Roedr (15 Sep 2021)

Cama?. Pues parece que Carletto tiene fichados a Panzard e Isco.


----------



## Mecanosfera (15 Sep 2021)

guay entra en nuevo negrito, a ver si le da salero al partido!!!


----------



## Roedr (15 Sep 2021)

El Cama es alto. Deberíamos probar a ponerlo de central.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Sep 2021)

Al amego hoy le han contado que va a ser histórico y se va a chupar los 90'


----------



## Roedr (15 Sep 2021)

joder Vini!!!! enchúfala


----------



## Edu.R (15 Sep 2021)

Gol PACO del Oporto, a falta del VAR.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Gol PACO del Oporto, a falta del VAR.



anuladoc


----------



## Edu.R (15 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Gol PACO del Oporto, a falta del VAR.



Que potra está teniendo el Atleti, lleva 3 partidos seguidos salvándose con jugadas muy afortunadas.

El balón iba a gol, y al caerse le da en la mano. Lolazo.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Sep 2021)

es que yo creo que la excepción fue el otro día ... que la norma es lo de hoy


----------



## Mecanosfera (15 Sep 2021)

Vini está en modo 2020


----------



## HArtS (15 Sep 2021)

Que desesperante ese defensa del Inter que le tapa los tiros a la delantera del Madrid.


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Que potra está teniendo el Atleti, lleva 3 partidos seguidos salvándose con jugadas muy afortunadas.
> 
> El balón iba a gol, y al caerse le da en la mano. Lolazo.



 

Envidioso


----------



## Roedr (15 Sep 2021)

Vini volviendo a las andadas. Por cierto, que bueno es Benzemá.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Sep 2021)

gol de los negrocs!


----------



## Hannibal (15 Sep 2021)

Jojojojojo.

Vaya golazo, saes


----------



## Gorrión (15 Sep 2021)

zas en toda la boca y a dormir.


----------



## HArtS (15 Sep 2021)

golll!!!!


----------



## Mecanosfera (15 Sep 2021)

camavinga!!!


----------



## el ruinas II (15 Sep 2021)

se veia venir


----------



## fachacine (15 Sep 2021)

Qué bueno Vayaminga


----------



## Tubiegah (15 Sep 2021)

saesssss


----------



## road runner (15 Sep 2021)

Sigan mamando.


----------



## Roedr (15 Sep 2021)

Cama + Rodry!!!!!!!!!! El nuevo Madrid va tomando forma.


----------



## Edge2 (15 Sep 2021)

Que chorra teneis mecaguento...


----------



## HArtS (15 Sep 2021)

Por cierto. Muy bueno el pase de Valverde en la jugada del gol.


----------



## Cuqui (15 Sep 2021)

MENUDAPINGA!!!!


----------



## Señor Moscoso (15 Sep 2021)

Rodrigo qué remate tiene el cabrón, es un killer


----------



## Roedr (15 Sep 2021)

Rodrygo técnicamente es la leche.


----------



## JimTonic (15 Sep 2021)

jjajaaj


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Cama + Rodry!!!!!!!!!! El nuevo Madrid va tomando forma.



sí, el RM de los negrocs


----------



## Roedr (15 Sep 2021)

Vidal palmando con el Madrid. Otro día en la oficina.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Sep 2021)

flor en el culo saesss


----------



## Edu.R (15 Sep 2021)

El Peseyé no pasa del empate ante el Brujas.

Nosotros ganando en el 90'

GOSTOSO.


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Sep 2021)

Rodrygo es delantero. Define como pocos. Hay que dejarle pisar área, no banda derecha. Y vaya lujo Camavinga, con 18 años y debutando en Copa de Europa, eso lo hacen pocos.


----------



## Tubiegah (15 Sep 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Rodrygo es delantero. Define como pocos. Hay que dejarle pisar área, no banda derecha. Y vaya lujo Camavinga, con 18 años y debutando en Copa de Europa, eso lo hacen pocos.



ahora sólo hay que explicarle que no haga el gilipollas con el tiempo cumplido


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (15 Sep 2021)

Real Madrid Lives Matter.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (15 Sep 2021)

Que tengamos que soportar a Lucas Vater y no podamos disfrutar de Rodrygo ...


----------



## road runner (15 Sep 2021)

Deberían pedir perdón por el retraso algunos con la mierda de mensajes derrotistas que se han vomitado aquí desde las 9.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que chorra teneis mecaguento...



Vosotros no. Los dos últimos partidos de Liga con goles en el 95' y en el 99', y hoy el gol del Oporto lo tienen que anular porque aun yendo a gol le da en la mano al caerse.


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Sep 2021)

No son huevos, es un _pocasangre_. 

Pero eso es lo que lo hace tan bueno definiendo. 

Y sobre todo hace falta alguien que lo ponga cerca del área.


----------



## Roedr (15 Sep 2021)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Vini está en modo 2020



Los del Inter estaban acojonaos con él. Ha estado muy controlado.


----------



## euromelon (15 Sep 2021)

Ha marcado gol el qu entro en lugar de garrapata váter


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Sep 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> ahora sólo hay que explicarle que no haga el gilipollas con el tiempo cumplido



Ha provocado una falta tonta, pero siguen siendo 18 años.

Por cierto, el pase de Valverde en el gol tampoco es poca cosa...


----------



## road runner (15 Sep 2021)

Casi lloran los de vomistar


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Los del Inter estaban acojonaos con él. Ha estado muy controlado.



Y aún así se ha inventado unas cuantas...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (15 Sep 2021)

A este Madrid solo le falta Marvin (el lucas negro) para ilusionar del todo y road to 14


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Sep 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Deberían pedir perdón por el retraso algunos con la mierda de mensajes derrotistas que se han vomitado aquí desde las 9.



La jugada de gol la han hecho dos suplentes y Valverde.


----------



## Roedr (15 Sep 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Real Madrid Casemiro Lives Matter.


----------



## road runner (15 Sep 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> La jugada de gol la han hecho dos suplentes y Valverde.



Si te das por aludido no es mi problema.


----------



## Gorrión (15 Sep 2021)

Y otro partidazo de Valverde, pedazo de bestia.

Camavinga en 15 minutos lleva gol y asistencia.


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Sep 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Si te das por aludido no es mi problema.



Eres muy duro, tron.


----------



## road runner (15 Sep 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Eres muy duro, tron.



No te digo que no.


----------



## Edge2 (15 Sep 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Que tengamos que soportar a Lucas Vater y no podamos disfrutar de Rodrygo ...



Pintadlo de negro


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Sep 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Y otro partidazo de Valverde, pedazo de bestia.
> 
> Camavinga en 15 minutos lleva gol y asistencia.



Valverde está en todos sitios. Es impresionante. Ha fallado un poco en la entrega a veces (demasiado fuerte y precipitada), pero es insustituible.


----------



## Roedr (15 Sep 2021)

A los que sabéis del fuchibol cuántico. El Cama éste es un melón sin abrir u os parece jugador de calidad para el Madrid.
Es obvio que Carletto tiene mejor concepto de él que de Isco, pero de momento no ha jugado de verdad.


----------



## euromelon (15 Sep 2021)

Que diferencia con los cambios que hacía el moromierda


----------



## Gorrión (15 Sep 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Valverde está en todos sitios. Es impresionante. Ha fallado un poco en la entrega a veces (demasiado fuerte y precipitada), pero es insustituible.



Valverde no es perfecto pero cuando lo ves jugar no sabes si acaba de empezar el partido o es el minuto 90, no se cansa el muy cabrón y en las segundas partes hace mucho daño.


----------



## Fiodor (15 Sep 2021)

Mucho mejor la segunda parte, aunque no se hubiera metido el gol. Se ha notado que Valverde ha dado un paso adelante con el balón y el ataque ha vuelto a ser el de los partidos anteriores. 
A pesar de dejar la portería a cero, la defensa sigue siendo la asignatura pendiente del Madrid. Para ganar títulos va a ser fundamental mejorar la parte defensiva.


----------



## road runner (15 Sep 2021)

Ahora la zorra hija de puta de movistar echando bilis por el coño.

Hala Madrid, hijosdeputa.


----------



## Roedr (15 Sep 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Y otro partidazo de Valverde, pedazo de bestia.
> 
> Camavinga en 15 minutos lleva gol y asistencia.



A mí me encanta Valverde, menuda zancada tiene.


----------



## filets (15 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> A los que sabéis del fuchibol cuántico. El Cama éste es un melón sin abrir u os parece jugador de calidad para el Madrid.
> Es obvio que Carletto tiene mejor concepto de él que de Isco, pero de momento no ha jugado de verdad.



En 30 minutos que ha jugado (15 min en dos partidos) ya ha hecho mas que Pedri en una temporada completa+eurocopa+JJ.OO


----------



## Drogoprofe (15 Sep 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Casi lloran los de vomistar



Grande rouras


----------



## fachacine (15 Sep 2021)

¿Sois conscientes de que hay 3 jugadores en este Madrid, Isco, Lucas Vater y Hazard que no tienen sitio en el equipo de ninguna de las maneras? Ni tan siquiera si se lesiona algún titular, para mí los 3 son terceras opciones, lo digo en serio


----------



## Gorrión (15 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> A los que sabéis del fuchibol cuántico. El Cama éste es un melón sin abrir u os parece jugador de calidad para el Madrid.
> Es obvio que Carletto tiene mejor concepto de él que de Isco, pero de momento no ha jugado de verdad.



Está por ver, me da que va ser tipo Pogba, que va de sobradete y se le va la olla.

Es moreno, no le pidas que sea como Kroos o Modric.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (15 Sep 2021)

Ahora si, el PSG

Mbappé: Muy flojo este partido, por más que dió una asistencia

Messi: Al inicio estuvo bastante flojo, pero con el pasar de los minutos fue mejorando

Neymar: Lo mismo de Mbappè


----------



## Roedr (15 Sep 2021)

filets dijo:


> En 30 minutos que ha jugado (15 min en dos partidos) ya ha hecho mas que Pedri en una temporada completa+eurocopa+JJ.OO



Bueno, eso son sobradas... Reconozco que Carletto le está dando más confianza de la que nunca imaginé a un chico con tan poca experiencia.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Sep 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Ha marcado gol el qu entro en lugar de garrapata váter



Renovado este mismo año...


----------



## El Juani (15 Sep 2021)

El problema que tiene el Madrid a la hora de sacar el balón desde atrás es tremendamente preocupante. Se nota ahí la ausencia de Kroos, cuando juega con Modric. El croata, sobre todo en la 1ª parte ha tenido verdaderos problemas para ello y se notaba cuando se pasaban el balón entre los integrantes de la defensa. Casemiro no ha tenido su mejor partido, pero es algo habitual verle en los inicios de temporada con dichos problemas; necesita algo de tiempo para estar a su nivel.

Courtois y Vinicius son impepinables, ahora mismo son la nota diferencial y explosiva del Madrid, sobre todo por Vinicius. Crea peligro con cualquier cosa y viendo que tenemos problemas detrás, es maravilloso que al menos el Madrid disponga de ocasiones y llegadas al área rival.

Lucas Vázquez poquito en ataque y algo mejor, que no mucho, en defensa en labores de ayuda a Carvajal. Su sustitución por Rodrygo ha dinamitado el juego en ataque por banda derecho. Puedo entender que Lucas pueda jugar en esa banda sustituyendo a Carvajal, por lo que sea, pero no le veo sentido si podemos poner a Rodrygo en el extremo derecho. Lucas no está ahora mismo para muchas diabluras para jugar de extremo pegado a la cal.

Y Camavinga otra vez, saliendo y provocando mucho dinamismo en la media y línea de 3/4. El balón que deja a Rodrygo, con ese toque y calidad arriba, de locos.

Lo que decía páginas atrás, el Madrid tiene que mejorar en la zona medular y trabajar mucho en la pareja de centrales.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (15 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Ahora si, el PSG
> 
> Mbappé: Muy flojo este partido, por más que dió una asistencia
> 
> ...



Aunque es normal que pasen estas cosas en la primera fecha, recordad como fue el inicio del Barça del triplete

O el Madrid en la 16/17

O el debut de CR7 en la Juve, que no marcó gol en 4 jornadas


----------



## Gorrión (15 Sep 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> Mucho mejor la segunda parte, aunque no se hubiera metido el gol. Se ha notado que Valverde ha dado un paso adelante con el balón y el ataque ha vuelto a ser el de los partidos anteriores.
> A pesar de dejar la portería a cero, la defensa sigue siendo la asignatura pendiente del Madrid. Para ganar títulos va a ser fundamental mejorar la parte defensiva.



¿Ya te has secado las lágrimas culerete?

AL Madrid le hace falta un central mejor que Militao, algo tipo Araujo y recuperar Mendy. Yo también lo veo así, la clave de esta temporada es que la defensa se mantenga sin lesiones, vamos muy justos con lo que tenemos.


----------



## Hannibal (15 Sep 2021)

Normalmente, tras los partidos del Madric hago una especie de crónica, pero la de hoy es muy corta:

Partido Paco, de los de sufrir, con Tibu como héroe, pero golito y pa casa con los 3 puntos más difíciles (a priori) del grupo.

Y ya está. Sólo dejo una reflexión: imaginad que en lugar de Rodrygo, el que debe rematar ese pase de Vayapinga es su antecesor, don Lucas Páquez. Me dan escalofríos.


----------



## spam (15 Sep 2021)

No he visto el partido, pero 0-1 en casa del otro gallo del grupo es un gran resultado. Enfilando proa a San Petersburgo...


----------



## Edu.R (15 Sep 2021)

En el grupo de la muerte: Pues hay partido. Mi sueño de que el PSG no se clasifique sigue adelante con ese empate en Brujas de salida. El Shitty parece superior. Hoy el Leipzig ha peleado, pero era recortar diferencias, y a los 2-3 minutos marcaba el Shitty, le ha pasado 3 veces. Aquí hay que jugar.

El grupo del Atleti también va a ser muy divertido, no me atrevo a hacer NINGÚN pronóstico. El Milán le ha dado al Liverpool más guerra de la que a priori pensábamos.

Nosotros bien, hoy ya no perdiendo era un buen resultado, si encima te llevas los 3 puntos de Milán, mucha tranquilidad para el resto de la fase de grupos. Encima el rival que alomejor te puede molestar, ha perdido.

Y el otro grupo de hoy, es muy Paco: Dortmund y Ajax se juejarán la primera plaza del grupo.


----------



## El Juani (15 Sep 2021)

Incluso trabajando bien esa defensa, el equipo podría tener opciones de disputar la Champions y Liga de manera más que decente, si como dice Gorrión nos respeta las lesiones, porque es el único handicap serio que tiene el Madrid. Eso y la salida del balón. Kroos y Modric, Camavinga, Fede, Casemiro más los de arriba... no está nada nada mal, pero es eso, que estén todos en perfecto estado. Se nota mucho la ausencia de Kroos eh... es ese héroe sin capa, anónimo, que sale por las noches y salva a la ciudad de todos los hijos de perra.


----------



## DRIDMA (15 Sep 2021)

Victoria, que es lo que cuenta. Pero muy preocupante la facilidad con la que nos han llegado en la primera parte.

Pd: Camavinga va a ser titular en breve.


----------



## Fiodor (15 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Ahora si, el PSG
> 
> Mbappé: Muy flojo este partido, por más que dió una asistencia
> 
> ...



Para hacer un gran equipo no es suficiente con tener a tres de los mejores delanteros del mundo... Cualquier equipo peleón que anule la conexión entre el centro del campo y los delanteros, puede hacerles sufrir mucho...


----------



## El Juani (15 Sep 2021)




----------



## DRIDMA (15 Sep 2021)




----------



## El Juani (15 Sep 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Camavinga lleva 20 minutos jugados eh.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Sep 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



A ver, Pedri no es malo, pero la sobrevaloración constante de los jugadores del Barcelona, ya nos la conocemos.

Dejemos que el tiempo nos cuente cosas. Seamos pacientes.


----------



## sociedadponzi (15 Sep 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> ¿Sois conscientes de que hay 3 jugadores en este Madrid, Isco, Lucas Vater y Hazard que no tienen sitio en el equipo de ninguna de las maneras? Ni tan siquiera si se lesiona algún titular, para mí los 3 son terceras opciones, lo digo en serio



+bale +asensio


----------



## loquehayqueoir (15 Sep 2021)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> +bale +asensio



Estamos en lo mismo de siempre, no podemos echar a 6 jugadores (incluyo a Marcelo) del tirón. A Hazard nos lo comemos porque le queda un pastón por amortizar y para palmar 50 kilos en el balance de este año, mejor que se quede. Y Lucas ahora mismo es el lateral derecho suplente, que alquien tiene que serlo. Asensio también da fondo de armario, al final jugó 50 partidos el año pasado y tampoco fue el peor del Madrid.

A Bale, Isco y Marcelo sí que no veo el momento de largarlos a su puta casa.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (15 Sep 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> Para hacer un gran equipo no es suficiente con tener a tres de los mejores delanteros del mundo... Cualquier equipo peleón que anule la conexión entre el centro del campo y los delanteros, puede hacerles sufrir mucho...



Igual el tridente no estuvo muy bueno

Mbappé como dije, estuvo bastante flojo pese a que marcó una asistencia, perdió un montón de balones ante la defensa del Brujas y falló un gol al lado del arco

Messi también estuvo flojo al inicio, pero al pasar los minutos fue mejorando

Neymar: ni un pase bueno


----------



## _Suso_ (15 Sep 2021)

Hay que reconocerle al cejas, que está siendo un rato valiente, anda que se corta mucho en dejar a Marcelo, Isco y el Burguer King en el banquillo


----------



## HArtS (15 Sep 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Hay que reconocerle al cejas, que está siendo un rato valiente, anda que se corta mucho en dejar a Marcelo, Isco y el Burguer King en el banquillo



Cualquiera que los vea jugar sabe que a lo mejor están para suplentes de la selección del asilo.


----------



## _Suso_ (15 Sep 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Cualquiera que los vea jugar sabe que a lo mejor están para suplentes de la selección del asilo.



Sí, pero parecía imposible no hacerlos jugar y el zejas ha demostrado no cortarse un huevo en eso, ole sus huevos.


----------



## El Juani (15 Sep 2021)

El fútbol es al Madrid... lo que el Madrid es al fútbol.

Aquí la exigencia es más que máxima. 

Pero el Madrid tiene problemas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Sep 2021)

Bueno al final solo me han cobrado 5 euros por los dos tercios.

Os he leído y la verdad, vinicius no va a estar en forma todo el año, así que sería importante tener a hazard preparado y en forma, Rodrigo tiene cosas muy interesantes pero con bale bien jamás debería ser titular, vale te toca dos balones en todo el partido, pero te marca 30 goles por año, y los rivales saben que es un futbolista al que hay que marcar y no concederle espacios ni para que corra ni para que tire, por no hablar de lo bien que centra el cabron.

Dicho esto, Benzema también titular, y kroos y Modric también, Modric no va a poder jugar todo ni por asomo, para eso tenemos a carapolla y al sudaca porque además Casemiro cada año está más lento.

En defensa el mendy un lateral, al centro alaba y militar y en el otro lateral Carvajal.


Hay que desacerse de Isco, ausencio, Mariano, Marcelo, jovic y en cuanto que haya un suplente de lateral del hijo de la gran puta del váter.


Ni dudéis que en navidades si no juega sale hazard sí o sí.


----------



## DRIDMA (15 Sep 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> ¿Sois conscientes de que hay 3 jugadores en este Madrid, Isco, Lucas Vater y Hazard que no tienen sitio en el equipo de ninguna de las maneras? Ni tan siquiera si se lesiona algún titular, para mí los 3 son terceras opciones, lo digo en serio



Pues Lucas renovó cuando tenía pie y medio fuera.


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (15 Sep 2021)

No nos engañemos hoy se han jugado 45´ pésimos, y otros 20´ no brillantes, los últimos 25´ si se ha estado bien, pero porque al Inter se le ha acabado la gasolina.
Casemiro está flojito y no recupera la posición cuando la pierde, y hoy eso nos ha condicionado mucho, no se coordinaba la presión y rompía al equipo, sumado a un mal partido de Benzema (no se puede jugar bien siempre), nos ha salvado Courtois....sin más.
Vini a veces de inicio es mejor no meterlo, hoy creo que debería haber salido con el partido empezado de revulsivo, de hecho ha estado flojo hasta la media hora final.
Camavinga es un fichajazo, en un Valverde en negro y zurdo, como me recuerda a Seedorf, en el Rennes ya me flipaba.........y como apunte personal.... lástima que no ficharan a Renato Sanches para darle oxígeno a Casemiro, no lo puede jugarlo todo, y si en septiembre está ya cansado miedo me da en mayo.
También espero que se recuperen Kross y Ceballos para darle algo de oxígeno a Valverde y sobre todo a Modric, que hoy iba el hombre en la reserva a los 50`, y Mendy, que Nacho hoy se le han visto algunas costuras ahí, que no es su posición, bastante hace ya.
Con Bale no seais tan duros , que al 70% es mejor que cualquier otro ahí en la derecha, solo pondría a Rodrygo de vez en cuando para que tenga proyección, Lucas Vazquez solo muy muy a tope puede jugar ahí bien, hoy no ha estado bien.


----------



## ccc (15 Sep 2021)

Bueno quedan cosas claras,

- Tenemos entrenador: Con el calvo estaria jugando Hazard y los ajustes de la segunda parte ni hubieran existido.
- Queda claro que lo jovenes son el futuro cuando tenemos un gran equipo delante nuestro: hoy Modric estaba desbordado y Benzema como siempre "asociandose"; Vini, Camavinga, Militao, Valverde juegan a otro ritmo.
- Veremos lo que pasa con Rodrygo este fin de semana o los siguientes: Con el calvo te salias y te pasabas 2 meses sin jugar, no fueras a quitarle el puesto a un colega suyo. No se por que me espero que Comepingas juegue el proximo partido desde el comienzo o nuevamente 30 minutos y que Rodrygo juegue de comienzo.

Muy contento por la segunda parte realizada, pero mas contento por no ver a Marcelo, Isco o Asensio. A ver si aprenden los jugadores que si te dicen que no vas a jugar, significa eso y que se callen la boca; ahora quizas Isco no este tan contento de haber tomado el pelo al madrid y no haber aceptado ofertas con menor sueldo: Ahora por idiota, se va a tragar 1 anyo sin jugar y ningun club le va a ofrecer un buen contrato: No me extranyaria que terminara en el BCN y asi los rematara


----------



## El Juani (16 Sep 2021)




----------



## Chocolate Sexy (16 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Bueno, eso son sobradas... Reconozco que Carletto le está dando más confianza de la que nunca imaginé a un chico con tan poca experiencia.



El tío lleva 2 años jugando en primera ojo, en un equipo de arriba, antes del confinamiento con 16/17 hubo meses que fue el mejor de la liga.
Con la sub 21 es un desfase, abusa, y ya ha sido internacional con Francia absoluta y lo llevaron a la Euro, ojo, de novato los cojones


----------



## El Juani (16 Sep 2021)

El año pasado Camavinga no estuvo muy allá. Tampoco sirve para demostrar nada, el chaval es jovencísimo, pero tiene un potencial y una proyección brutal.


----------



## Hannibal (16 Sep 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Bueno quedan cosas claras,
> 
> - Tenemos entrenador: Con el calvo estaria jugando Hazard y los ajustes de la segunda parte ni hubieran existido.
> - Queda claro que lo jovenes son el futuro cuando tenemos un gran equipo delante nuestro: hoy Modric estaba desbordado y Benzema como siempre "asociandose"; Vini, Camavinga, Militao, Valverde juegan a otro ritmo.
> ...



Este domingo habrá cambios seguro, aunque sea por exceso de partidos. Me sorprendería que Vini fuera titular de nuevo, y el bueno de Modric está pidiendo a gritos un descanso.¿Cuánto le queda a Antonio Cruz?

Sobre Ancejalotti, muy valiente con lo de Marcelo e Isco, sí. Pero sigo sin comprender que haya puesto a Lucas hoy, ni siquiera para desgastar al rival. Lucas está para jugar, si acaso, contra el Espanyol o Getafe de turno.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Sep 2021)

Buf, el finde Mestalla, encima el Valencia ha arrancado de cine. 

Plaza muy complicada, me imagino un partido parecido al de hoy. Liderato en juego.


----------



## ccc (16 Sep 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Este domingo habrá cambios seguro, aunque sea por exceso de partidos. Me sorprendería que Vini fuera titular de nuevo, y el bueno de Modric está pidiendo a gritos un descanso.¿Cuánto le queda a Antonio Cruz?
> 
> Sobre Ancejalotti, muy valiente con lo de Marcelo e Isco, sí. Pero sigo sin comprender que haya puesto a Lucas hoy, ni siquiera para desgastar al rival. Lucas está para jugar, si acaso, contra el Espanyol o Getafe de turno.



Respecto a lo de Lucas, supongo que queria mantener un equilibrio defensivo. Pero Ancelotti hara lo que tenga que hacer, lo que era imperdonable era el calvo: Recuerdo que contra el Chelsea jugamos con Marcelo, que puso a Vini de lateral derecho, a Ramos porque es nuestro capitan y a Mendy lesionado: Cada decision, peor que la siguiente.

Y para mas inri, los comepipas que decian que era el mejor entrenador y que mas no se podia hacer con esos jugadores: Jodete. Tienes a Militao que se ha salido en portugal? Pues al banquillo. Vuelve Achraff? Pues paso de el porque confio exclusivamente en Carvajal. Odegaard? Le digo que venga y no le doy ninguna oportunidad. Vini? Juega Gozard aunque este lesionado. Reguilon? Paso de el, tengo a Marcelo. Llorente? No me gusta, prefiero dar oportunidades a Isco. Jovic? Lo ficho para dejarlo en el banquillo comiendo pipas. Es que en un sinfin de estupideces una detras de otra y en vez de avanzar con los jovenes apostabamos por los viejos.

Si Ancelotti lo hace minimamente bien, volvemos a estar en la senda de la reconstruccion que se comenzo con Solari; lastima que el calvo se cargara a Llorente, a Achraff, a Reguilon y Odegaard. Menos mal que Vini resistio al calvo HP.


----------



## El Juani (16 Sep 2021)

Camavinga inicia, pasa a Fede, se mueve al área, Fede pica suavemente de vuelta al francés para dejarla por alto suavemente a Rodrygo que la pega picada cruzada. BROOOOTTTTAAAALLLL


----------



## loquehayqueoir (16 Sep 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Sobre Ancejalotti, muy valiente con lo de Marcelo e Isco, sí. Pero sigo sin comprender que haya puesto a Lucas hoy, ni siquiera para desgastar al rival. Lucas está para jugar, si acaso, contra el Espanyol o Getafe de turno.



Bueno, lo ha puesto y según ha visto que lo que ha intentado no le estaba saliendo, lo ha quitado. Y no pasa nada, oye, todo el mundo tiene derecho a equivocarse, lo imperdonable es insistir en la gilipollez.

Va con indirecta.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Sep 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Camavinga inicia, pasa a Fede, se mueve al área, Fede pica suavemente de vuelta al francés para dejarla por alto suavemente a Rodrygo que la pega picada cruzada. BROOOOTTTTAAAALLLL



me estoy descojonando como un monguer yo solo viendo la cara que se les queda a los del inter.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (16 Sep 2021)

CaraNigra muy bien. En que no tengamos que estar, como todo el año pasado, con 3 centrocampistas miércoles y domingo porque tenemos 4 y se ha lesionado 1, puede estar la clave de la temporada. Y además el chico lo hace bien.

Y además está trabajando defensivamente más de lo que parecía, hace alguna falta absurda, como la de hoy en el 90 que ha subido a rematar el portero, pero intenta defender.


----------



## Coto Matamoros. (16 Sep 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> es que yo creo que la excepción fue el otro día ... que la norma es lo de hoy



Estás obsesionado y no te hace bien, Vinicius ha sido de los pocos que ha intentado algo y lo ha hecho muy bien. Si esperamos que Vini marque dos goles cada partido nos estamos equivocando enormemente porque no es un goleador. Dejémoslo progresar que tiene 21 años y, si sigue así, será un extremo top mundial.

Por lo demas los mejores Courtois y Valverde, tremendo jugador el pajarito.


----------



## El Juani (16 Sep 2021)

Que va hombre... ni de coña.

Pero es muy sencillo de entender, para el Madrid ganar es una obligación, por tradición histórica. Y si no se gana la presión es brutal; acuérdate de esos años que se perdía siempre en cuartos o lo que se hablaba de no se cuántos años sin ganar la Champions hasta que llegó la 7ª. Y después la prensa, esa es otra movida que tiene los medios madrileños con el Madrid y con las exigencias y objetivos. Es otro jodido mundo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Sep 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> maricon, podemita, culerdo y chupapollas, lo tienes todo hijo de puta



Facha asqueroso, cómeme el chocho.


----------



## El Juani (16 Sep 2021)

*"No podemos perder un partido así"*
*El bosnio Edin Dzeko, delantero del Inter de Milán, expresó este miércoles su frustración por la derrota sufrida en el minuto 89 contra el Real Madrid.*










"No podemos perder un partido así"


El bosnio Edin Dzeko, delantero del Inter de Milán, expresó este miércoles su frustración por la derrota sufrida en el minuto 89 contra el Real Madrid.



as.com


----------



## El Juani (16 Sep 2021)

Declaraciones después del partido... después a su primera comunión.


----------



## El Juani (16 Sep 2021)

Puede que después se vayan al Gente di Mare in Darsena o a Viaggi Nel Gusto o se metan en el Loollapollosa o al Black Hole.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Sep 2021)

Lo más normal es que ahora se vaya de putas caras y se ponga hasta arriba de cocaína, o lo mismo te piensas que el moreno este que mañana saldrá en todas las portadas se va a Casa, juega un rato a la play y prontito para la cama.


----------



## Talabera (16 Sep 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:
maricon, podemita, culerdo y chupapollas, lo tienes todo hijo de puta


Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Facha asqueroso, cómeme el chocho.



jijijiiiiiiiiiijiiiiiiiijijijijijiiiiiiii


----------



## Hannibal (16 Sep 2021)

No sé si somos conscientes de algo.
Edad de los intervinientes ayer en la jugada del gol decisivo casi en el último minuto, frente al Inter en San Siro.
- Valverde 23 años
- Rodrygo 20
- Camavinga: 18



Dedicado a aquellos que temían que cuando se retiraran Cruz y el Lucas bueno (Modric) hubiera la nada más absoluta.


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (16 Sep 2021)

Te compro bastantes cosas excepto lo de ganar liga, se puede perfectamente, porque Sevilla no llega, Pateti es humo especialmente su entrenador al que cuando hay q ganar se le hace de noche porque realmente es un cagón para todo en la vida, y el Barsa ahora mismo es un chiste.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (16 Sep 2021)

ayer el viejo demostró que es mil veces mejor entrenador que el moro. Después de una primera parte horrorosa en la segunda carlo modificó el sistema . El madrí presionó mejor arriba y fue superior al inter.

El negrata nuevo pinta muy bien. la segunda parte de vini tb ilusionante y rodrigo tiene gol


----------



## filets (16 Sep 2021)

Hay un rumor de que Varsa, Valencia, Sevilla y algun otro equipo estan esperando que ESPAÑA sea la sede de la eurocopa 2028 (España y Portugal) para que el estado les de dinero para modernizar sus estadios.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (16 Sep 2021)

Lo harán.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (16 Sep 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> No sé si somos conscientes de algo.
> Edad de los intervinientes ayer en la jugada del gol decisivo casi en el último minuto, frente al Inter en San Siro.
> - Valverde 23 años
> - Rodrygo 20
> ...



A ver qué tipo de centrocampista es Camavinga cuando se haga mayor, pero el problema es que Kroos-Modric-Casemiro es uno de los mejores centros del campo de la historia del fútbol de clubes. Valverde me temo que nunca va a dejar de ser un jugador complementario; muy bueno, eso sí, te lo puedes llevar a cualquier guerra cuando las cosas se ponen chungas. Pero nunca va a ser capaz de controlar un partido, porque lo que se le da mejor es precisamente el descontrol.


----------



## Barrunto (16 Sep 2021)

filets dijo:


> Hay un rumor de que Varsa, Valencia, Sevilla y algun otro equipo estan esperando que ESPAÑA sea la sede de la eurocopa 2028 (España y Portugal) para que el estado les de dinero para modernizar sus estadios.



Secreto a voces desde hace tiempos, especialmente el Valencia que lo tiene a medio hacer y es justificable.

Lo del Barcelona sería un escándalo.

El Sevilla se va a quedar con las ganas porque ya están el Benito Villamarin (nuevo) y La Cartuja.


----------



## Harkkonen (16 Sep 2021)

Veo mucha comida de polla con el Madrid y Ancelotti cuando la realidad es que estamos dando pena, somos un coladero...

Ayer, el primer equipo medio serio con el que jugamos nos tuvo que meter 4

Los mismos 24 cabrones menos Ramos y Varane y con la incorporación de Alaba y Camavinga, o sea peores...

No se Rick, no lo veo


----------



## Harkkonen (16 Sep 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> No sé si somos conscientes de algo.
> Edad de los intervinientes ayer en la jugada del gol decisivo casi en el último minuto, frente al Inter en San Siro.
> - Valverde 23 años
> - Rodrygo 20
> ...



El Shitty, el Chelsea, el Bayern y el PSG entre otros están acojonados...

A ver, no estamos entre las 5 mejores plantillas de Europa, no tenemos gol y en defensa encima este año estamos mal...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (16 Sep 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> El Shitty, el Chelsea, el Bayern y el PSG entre otros están acojonados...
> 
> A ver, no estamos entre las 5 mejores plantillas de Europa, no tenemos gol y en defensa encima este año estamos mal...



Hombre, para no tener gol llevamos 14 en 5 partidos, 4 de ellos fuera de casa. Otra cosa es que la defensa es un cachondeo, que ahí estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero ahora mismo no nos falta gol para nada (lo cual es bastante sorprendente, puede que sea una racha pero también puede que no).


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Sep 2021)

y de los 7 equipos españoles en europa el unico que ha perdido ha sido EL FARSA..


----------



## SanRu (16 Sep 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A ver qué tipo de centrocampista es Camavinga cuando se haga mayor, pero el problema es que Kroos-Modric-Casemiro es uno de los mejores centros del campo de la historia del fútbol de clubes. Valverde me temo que nunca va a dejar de ser un jugador complementario; muy bueno, eso sí, te lo puedes llevar a cualquier guerra cuando las cosas se ponen chungas. Pero nunca va a ser capaz de controlar un partido, porque lo que se le da mejor es precisamente el descontrol.



Pues tiene pinta de ser un Fernando Carlos Redondo. Si solo llega a la mitad, sería uno de los mejores fichajes del la década.


----------



## Hannibal (16 Sep 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A ver qué tipo de centrocampista es Camavinga cuando se haga mayor, pero el problema es que Kroos-Modric-Casemiro es uno de los mejores centros del campo de la historia del fútbol de clubes. Valverde me temo que nunca va a dejar de ser un jugador complementario; muy bueno, eso sí, te lo puedes llevar a cualquier guerra cuando las cosas se ponen chungas. Pero nunca va a ser capaz de controlar un partido, porque lo que se le da mejor es precisamente el descontrol.



Este centro del campo es irrepetible, estoy de acuerdo. En un 4-4-2 puedes tener un par de centrocampistas más flojos y aún así dominar temporadas enteras, pero en un 4-3-3 no te puedes permitir que haya un jugador mucho más flojo, y desde ese punto de vista tardaremos años en tener un centro de campo de un nivel parecido.

Pero lo que pretendía decir es que parecía, leyendo a algunos hace 1 mes, que teníamos una plantilla hiperenvejecida, que el medio del campo estaba acabado y sin recambios, y los que había no daban el nivel. Pues zasca.

Aunque, curiosamente, nunca nadie hablo de fichar un centrocampista. Que si Haaland o Bapé, que si un central... Pero nadie aquí ha pedido un centrocampista que yo recuerde, salvo cuando se habló de que si Pogba venía gratis el año que viene. 

Y por cierto, Casemiro sí que necesita alguien que le rote. A ver qué solución encuentra Ancejalotti, si tira de la cantera o pone ahí a Valverde o Vayapinga.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (17 Sep 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Aunque, curiosamente, nunca nadie hablo de fichar un centrocampista. Que si Haaland o Bapé, que si un central... Pero nadie aquí ha pedido un centrocampista que yo recuerde, salvo cuando se habló de que si Pogba venía gratis el año que viene.



Hombre, es que los tres del medio todavía dan buen nivel y tienen un recambio relativamente fiable (Valverde). Ninguna de esas dos afirmaciones es cierta ni para los 4 de atrás ni para los 3 de alante. Te quiero decir, si vas a hacer listas de prioridades, pues tiene sentido ponerlo lo último.

Otra cosa es que en el último día nos vimos que nos sobraba un poco de cash y lo único realmente interesante que estaba disponible era Camavinga. No lo digo por desmerecer al chaval, que estaba en la agenda (más arriba o más abajo, pero estaba) de todos los clubes grandes, pero es un proyecto de futuro que puede venir como vino Varane a su edad, a ser suplente y a aprender sin tener la obligación de mejorar al equipo. Que parece que lo va a mejorar, por otra parte.


----------



## Harkkonen (17 Sep 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Hombre, para no tener gol llevamos 14 en 5 partidos, 4 de ellos fuera de casa. Otra cosa es que la defensa es un cachondeo, que ahí estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero ahora mismo no nos falta gol para nada (lo cual es bastante sorprendente, puede que sea una racha pero también puede que no).



Contra quien jugamos?...

Tenemos los mismos delanteros que en los últimos años no la metían en una portería de Rugby...

Benzema tendrá sus 10 partidos sin mojar y Vini no es goleador


Dicho esto, ojalá me equivoque


----------



## Phoenician (17 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El Eric García ni de Cono sirve



Demasiado lento para ser cono.


----------



## eWok gay (17 Sep 2021)

SanRu dijo:


> Pues tiene pinta de ser un Fernando Carlos Redondo. Si solo llega a la mitad, sería uno de los mejores fichajes del la década.



Redondo era una reputisima mierda. El de los pasecitos de 2 metros al de al lado al que el paquete Milla le quitó el puesto. Un detector de subnormales infalible. Más bien de maricones que les gustaba físicamente.


----------



## eWok gay (17 Sep 2021)

Además Redondo era medio centro y el negro es interior ofensivo no defensivo. Como comparar a Modric y Casemiro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Sep 2021)

La virgen santa, y ponen al Valverde por obligación, estamos perdidos.


----------



## vurvujo (17 Sep 2021)

Estaba viendo que Camavinga nació en Angola, que fue parte de Portugal al igual que Brasil. Curiosamente todos católicos menos el blanquito.


----------



## Tubiegah (17 Sep 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A ver qué tipo de centrocampista es Camavinga cuando se haga mayor, pero el problema es que Kroos-Modric-Casemiro es uno de los mejores centros del campo de la historia del fútbol de clubes. Valverde me temo que nunca va a dejar de ser un jugador complementario; muy bueno, eso sí, te lo puedes llevar a cualquier guerra cuando las cosas se ponen chungas. Pero nunca va a ser capaz de controlar un partido, porque lo que se le da mejor es precisamente el descontrol.



Volveremos a las remontadas épicas con Valverde tirando del equipo.


----------



## artemis (17 Sep 2021)

Joder, que asco de portada


----------



## Roedr (17 Sep 2021)

Sólo hay un mamadu. Los brasileiros son negros pero no mamadus.


----------



## The Replicant (17 Sep 2021)

La era del mamadou ha llegado, obiwan es su profeta

taluecs


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Sep 2021)

"De los 25 jugadores de la plantilla 12 son negros" no hay huevos para poner algo asi pero es lo que llama la atencion al ver esa foto


----------



## Hannibal (17 Sep 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> "De los 25 jugadores de la plantilla 12 son negros" no hay huevos para poner algo asi pero es lo que llama la atencion al ver esa foto



Algún día habrá que abrir el melón de por qué cada vez salen menos jugadores españoles de primer nivel (basta con echar un vistazo a la coja), pero sobre todo, los que salen cada vez tienen menos ganas de comerse el mundo. No se me malinterprete, no digo que no tengan calidad, sino que no le echan huevos.

En el mismo Madrid tenemos el mejor ejemplo, con Cebollas, GordIsco o sobre todo Ausencio, jugadores que estaban llamados a ser los relevos naturales de los 2 medios y un extremo, y que si aguantan es por contrato o por cupo, cuales charos. Lucas Páquez es infinitamente peor, pero al menos se deja los huevos. 

Espero que esa desidia no se acabe pegando a los Miguel Guti, Blanco o Arribas, pero visto el percal, no pinta bien.


----------



## arriondas (17 Sep 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> "De los 25 jugadores de la plantilla 12 son negros" no hay huevos para poner algo asi pero es lo que llama la atencion al ver esa foto



Es el nuevo paradigma del fútbol. El Barcelona tiene a siete "morenos", el Bayern a otros doce... El fútbol se está convirtiendo en un deporte de negros. Máxime si tenemos en cuenta que cada vez menos jóvenes europeos se interesan por él, y eso también significa practicarlo, no sólo verlo por la tele.


----------



## Hannibal (17 Sep 2021)

No sé si lo que voy a poner corresponde en este hilo realmente, pero sólo hablo de fútbol en este hilo así que lo dejo aquí.

Es una entrevista al vicepresidente del Farsa. Más allá del elogio a Tito y otras chorradas, este párrafo es HORO. En él admite que Tebas les hizo el trabajo sucio, pero a la vez le mete una pulla al decir que el acuerdo con CVC, como ya sabíamos, es un puto desastre económico. Y también porque admite que si renuevan a Messi hubieran tenido problemas con el FPF (a pesar de la semiquiebra en que están).

_ "*Al final el señor Tebas nos ha hecho el trabajo de lo de Messi.* Teníamos un inconveniente que se llama Fair Play por una situación heredada, pero si firmábamos un documento podíamos hacer una interpretación distinta. Al final eso no fue posible porque* era algo infirmable que comprometía la solvencia del club y era una hipoteca a 50 años por un precio desorbitados*. El fondo invierte 2.000 millones de euros y lo convierte en 22.000 millones de euros. Eso para un club como el Barcelona supone un coste financiero superior al 13% y nosotros tenemos la opción de financiarnos por debajo del 2%. Esa operación era ruinosa. Nos hubiera encantado que Messi siguiera, pero en esos términos no lo podíamos asumir. *Por encima de cualquiera está el club*. Evidentemente la responsabilidad es del club, pero heredamos una situación catastrófica y estas son las consecuencias". _

Y además dice esa frase que los madridistas estamos hartos de repetir cada vez que se va o echamos a alguna de nuestras estrellas: que nadie está por encima del club. Aunque en este caso, parece obvio que ha sido más por obligación económica que por voluntad propia. Pero he de decir que, si no cambian el rumbo, creo que conseguirán sacar adelante al club, afortunada o desafortunadamente según cada uno.









Eduard Romeu: "La gestión del señor Florentino Pérez es de sacarse el sombrero"


Eduard Romeu, vicepresidente económico del Barcelona, pasó por los micrófonos de El Partidazo de Cope y Radio MARCA para dar cuenta de la complicada situación financiera del club a




www.marca.com


----------



## DRIDMA (17 Sep 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Algún día habrá que abrir el melón de por qué cada vez salen menos jugadores españoles de primer nivel (basta con echar un vistazo a la coja), pero sobre todo, los que salen cada vez tienen menos ganas de comerse el mundo. No se me malinterprete, no digo que no tengan calidad, sino que no le echan huevos.
> 
> En el mismo Madrid tenemos el mejor ejemplo, con Cebollas, GordIsco o sobre todo Ausencio, jugadores que estaban llamados a ser los relevos naturales de los 2 medios y un extremo, y que si aguantan es por contrato o por cupo, cuales charos. Lucas Páquez es infinitamente peor, pero al menos se deja los huevos.
> 
> Espero que esa desidia no se acabe pegando a los Miguel Guti, Blanco o Arribas, pero visto el percal, no pinta bien.





Lo de Asensio es de juzgado de guardia.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (17 Sep 2021)

eWok gay dijo:


> Redondo era una reputisima mierda. El de los pasecitos de 2 metros al de al lado al que el paquete Milla le quitó el puesto. Un detector de subnormales infalible. Más bien de maricones que les gustaba físicamente.



Perdónalos, Señor, porque no saben lo que hacen...criticar a Don Fernando Redondo...madre mía lo que hay que leer....


----------



## Xequinfumfa (17 Sep 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Lo de Asensio es de juzgado de guardia.



Y ahí, justo ahí, Asensio se fue al carajo definitivamente. 

Este acaba en un Arsenal o un Valencia de la vida, todo lo más.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (17 Sep 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> El Shitty, el Chelsea, el Bayern y el PSG entre otros están acojonados...
> 
> A ver, no estamos entre las 5 mejores plantillas de Europa, no tenemos gol y en defensa encima este año estamos mal...



Bueno, la diferencia entre no tener gol y tenerlo puede ser 1 gol más cada 2 partidos. Por ejemplo el año pasado nosotros marcamos 67 goles en liga, el Barca 85 (18 más), el City 83 (16 más), el PSG 86 (19 más) y el Inter 89 (22 más). Ese gol extra se puede conseguir si Vinicius o Rodrygo mejoran un poco sus números o si Bale está sano. 

Lo que sí es preocupante es que defendemos mucho peor que el año pasado, pero esperemos a que Casemiro esté en forma para ver la gravedad del problema. Por hombres, Militao ya al final del año pasado le había quitado el puesto a Varane y Ramos hizo una temporada de mierda que va a ser mucho peor que la que haga Alaba este año. Lo que sí falta es un buen central suplente, Nacho no creo que mantenga el nivel del año pasado y Vallejo es muchísimo peor que el Militao 2020 al que le sudaba la polla bajar a defender con el Donuts.


----------



## DRIDMA (17 Sep 2021)

eWok gay dijo:


> Redondo era una reputisima mierda. El de los pasecitos de 2 metros al de al lado al que el paquete Milla le quitó el puesto. Un detector de subnormales infalible. Más bien de maricones que les gustaba físicamente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Sep 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Algún día habrá que abrir el melón de por qué cada vez salen menos jugadores españoles de primer nivel (basta con echar un vistazo a la coja), pero sobre todo, los que salen cada vez tienen menos ganas de comerse el mundo. No se me malinterprete, no digo que no tengan calidad, sino que no le echan huevos.
> 
> En el mismo Madrid tenemos el mejor ejemplo, con Cebollas, GordIsco o sobre todo Ausencio, jugadores que estaban llamados a ser los relevos naturales de los 2 medios y un extremo, y que si aguantan es por contrato o por cupo, cuales charos. Lucas Páquez es infinitamente peor, pero al menos se deja los huevos.
> 
> Espero que esa desidia no se acabe pegando a los Miguel Guti, Blanco o Arribas, pero visto el percal, no pinta bien.




Ver la premier es un dilema, la mayoría de los onces titulares son mayoritariamente compuestos por mamadous.

El fútbol se lo cargaron privatizandolo y los smarphone.


----------



## artemis (17 Sep 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Lo de Asensio es de juzgado de guardia.



Eso fue hace tres años, sigue sin tirar del carro


----------



## barullo (17 Sep 2021)

Quizá simplemente es que Asensio no sea tan bueno como pensáis...

...o que solamente vale para lo que le ponía Sidán: para salir en el minuto 70 a machacar a la contra a un rival ya cansado.

De la Fuente le puso a hacer eso en los juegos olímpicos y lo hizo bien.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (17 Sep 2021)

Asensio, si tuviera un par de cojones peludos, sería top mundial, titular indiscutible en el Madrid y en la Selección, y estaría en la terna para el balón de oro todos los años. 

Pero no los tiene. Es un mierda, un acomodado y un mediocre. Y ya no es una joven promesa. Al carrer.


----------



## Venturi (17 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Quizá simplemente es que Asensio no sea tan bueno como pensáis...
> 
> ...o que solamente vale para lo que le ponía Sidán: para salir en el minuto 70 a machacar a la contra a un rival ya cansado.
> 
> De la Fuente le puso a hacer eso en los juegos olímpicos y lo hizo bien.



No es cuestion de bueno o malo, es tema de cojones. Un tío como Asensio con la entrega de Lucas Vater estaría más cerca de Iniesta que de Prosinecki, que es lo que parece ahora.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Sep 2021)

El tema Mamadou para mi es evidente: El fútbol es cada vez más físico y se exige llegar antes a la élite. Y ahi la raza de color tiene una ventaja genética.

Lo podéis ver en atletismo: Cuando manda la potencia, hay Mamadous para dar y tomar. Pero no verás un Mamadou saltando altura o lanzando disco, donde la técnica manda y no tanto la potencia.

Cuando el fútbol era más técnico, el perfil de jugador era más diferente, pero ahora lo fundamental es presionar y correr. Hoy en día Vinicius nos parece un escándalo porque... REGATEA. Si, eso que antes se hacía y hoy ya no se hace, porque si pierdes el balón, el entrenador te cruje.

Para correr y para tener fondo físico, los europeos tenemos handicaps en comparación a la gente de color. Y como eso es lo que prima...

-------

Respecto a lo de Romeu. El Real Madrid SIEMPRE ha pensado en el largo plazo y nunca ha hecho sacrificios para poner parches inmediatos. Lo gestiona todo pensando en años vista. Puede funcionar o no, pero asi se ha trabajado en las últimas temporadas.

El Barcelona con Messi no veía más allá de la siguiente temporada, y todas las decisiones se basaban en mantener lo que había al precio que fuese. Si había que gastarse 200 millones para traer a dos jugadores, se los gastaba. Como trayendo todos los recursos del futuro al presente. Y ahora llega la REALIDAD y existe el riesgo de Milanizarse. Ojo.

Las inversiones a largo plazo siempre son las mejores. El Real Madrid compra BTC y se los guarda, el Barcelona se pone a comprar la criptomoneda que en ese momento sube, luego viene el pinchazo y no hay recursos para gestionar el asunto.

Yo mantuve durante mucho tiempo, que al Barcelona le vendría Dios a cobrarse las cuentas. Que mientras Messi y la vieja guardia andase, iban a ser un duro rival, pero que luego vendría una época de mucho dolor. Pues parece que se está iniciando (Y eso que ya nos hemos nutrido con buenas noches en Europa de vergúenza ajena). 

Lo de pensar que siempre te va a salir una hornada de la cantera buena o que el caudal de dinero es infinito, tiene consecuencias.


----------



## cebollo (17 Sep 2021)

Sobre lo de los negros yo lo he pensado muchas veces. El Madrí ganó la Novena en 2002 con Hierro y Helguera de centrales y con Raul y Morientes de delanteros. Los 4 eran buenos jugadores pero ninguno era rápido. Con esos centrales y esos delanteros en el futbol actual no le ganas a nadie.

El futbol va a jugadores explosivos y rápidos en casi todas las posiciones. Y a porteros gigantes de 1,95. La única opción que les quedara a los blancos bajitos o lentos será la de mediocentro organizador porque los negros no tienen inteligencia para ese puesto. Incluso los mejores centrocampistas negros (Rickjaard o Kante) no eran exactamente organizadores. Los Pirlo o Kroos son y creo que seguirán siendo blancos.

El Barcelona acabará siendo una sociedad anónima controlada por Goldman Sacs o algún millonario moro, chino o ruso. Hicieron una gestión muy mala porque enloquecieron con las Champions del Real Madrid.


----------



## arriondas (17 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El tema Mamadou para mi es evidente: El fútbol es cada vez más físico y se exige llegar antes a la élite. Y ahi la raza de color tiene una ventaja genética.
> 
> Lo podéis ver en atletismo: Cuando manda la potencia, hay Mamadous para dar y tomar. Pero no verás un Mamadou saltando altura o lanzando disco, donde la técnica manda y no tanto la potencia.
> 
> ...



Al ser más físico, pues se vuelve menos vistoso. Por eso un Vinicius llama la atención. Porque tiene regate. Algo cada vez más escaso en un fútbol actual donde lo que cuenta es el músculo y la táctica. Afeando el juego, en mi opinión.

Antes había muchos más jugadores de ese estilo, los típicos jugones que no eran precisamente unos marmolillos ni tampoco unos velocistas con mucha potencia, pero tenían desborde, uno contra uno. Los Messi y compañía son los últimos de su clase, el futbolista técnico, con un guante en el pie, que lleva la pelota cosida a él.

Y al respecto del fondo, hay deportes de resistencia donde los negros no son nadie. Depende de muchos factores.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Quizá simplemente es que Asensio no sea tan bueno como pensáis...
> 
> ...o que solamente vale para lo que le ponía Sidán: para salir en el minuto 70 a machacar a la contra a un rival ya cansado.
> 
> De la Fuente le puso a hacer eso en los juegos olímpicos y lo hizo bien.




Yo creo que ausencio hizo cuatro buenos partidos con goles clave y espectaculares y se acabó, la prensa como de costumbre, el nuevo cristiano el Jesé, Morata top, y a estos desgraciados se les sube y se acabó, ya le vimos en las olimpiadas protestando cuando le cambiaron durante el partido, pues imagínatelo en el día a día.

Al menos se ha operado el ojo ese que tenía mirando para cuenca.
Y ahora a vivir en modo fácil como sus amigos Isco, Mariano o hazard haciéndose fotos con sus maromos en yates.


----------



## Woden (17 Sep 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Lo de Asensio es de juzgado de guardia.



Ese mismo día habría que haberle enviado a la puta calle con deshonor por mingafría. Mariconas que se borran ante la adversidad nunca en mi equipo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Sep 2021)

Bueno veamos, que fichen al mamadou camavinga es porque Isco está fuera del Madrid ya, que lo haga en invierno o el próximo verano ya veremos, una pena como se ha echado a perder este gilipollas con lo bueno que era.

Marcelo, el año que viene fuera, su lateral está cubierto por el mamadou mendy.

Hazard, pronóstico que en navidades vuelve al Chelsea, si al Madrid le costó 150 y se ahorra 50 de contrato que le quedan es mejor que perder 200.

Bale, a no ser que haga una temporada de la hostia no veo al Madrid renovándose, tal vez a la baja pero sus lesiones son una putada, el mejor extremo derecho que ha tenido el Madrid.


Ausencio, le propondrán renovación a la baja para que se quede como suplente, pero si llega oferta interesante le venden.



El Madrid el año que viene ficha a un delantero, centrocampista y un defensa, lo más normal es fichar a un lateral que supla a Carvajal que en dos años máximo ya no vale para el Madrid.


Centrocampista, apunta a Pogba, van a tener que sentar a Modric si o sí el año que viene y no hay nadie en el mundo que se le acerque, kroos podría aguantar uno o dos año más a máximo nivel, camavinga entrar por Modric o el negro brasileño, el sudaca no tiene técnica para ser titular solo físico, esto implica que se necesita alguien de nivel y con experiencia en un grande para dar descanso a Modric.



Delantero, pues todo apunta a que vendrá el gran mamadou, olvidaos de traer al mamadou y haland a la vez.
Si vinicius se acopla a la derecha se quedará si no le darán boleto porque además se puede sacar dinero por el, si le venden si podríamos ver al rubio cerca, Benzema es titular sí o sí, y de extremo derecho tiene un problema el Madrid porque sin bale preferiría ver a mi abuela antes que a váter o ausencio, lo más normal es que sea para Rodrigo.


----------



## barullo (17 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo creo que ausencio hizo cuatro buenos partidos con goles clave y espectaculares y se acabó, la prensa como de costumbre, el nuevo cristiano el Jesé, Morata top, y a estos desgraciados se les sube y se acabó, ya le vimos en las olimpiadas protestando cuando le cambiaron durante el partido, pues imagínatelo en el día a día.
> 
> Al menos se ha operado el ojo ese que tenía mirando para cuenca.
> Y ahora a vivir en modo fácil como sus amigos Isco, Mariano o hazard haciéndose fotos con sus maromos en yates.



Si protesta cuando le cambian eso al menos indica que tiene sangre en las venas

Peor sería que le diera lo mismo ¿no te parece, andarrios?


----------



## barullo (17 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El tema Mamadou para mi es evidente: El fútbol es cada vez más físico y se exige llegar antes a la élite. Y ahi la raza de color tiene una ventaja genética.
> 
> Lo podéis ver en atletismo: Cuando manda la potencia, hay Mamadous para dar y tomar. Pero no verás un Mamadou saltando altura o lanzando disco, donde la técnica manda y no tanto la potencia.
> 
> ...



Déjate de físico y ventajas geneticas que luego les tiras al agua y chapotean y hay que sacarles para que no se ahoguen  

Ya fuera de bromas dejáos de topicazos porque si fuera por eso habrían ganado cienes de mundiales y hasta hace 2 telediarios iban de comparsas y me atrevo a decir que siguen yendo de comparsas. Ejemplo: el partido de cuartos de Sudáfrica 2010 Uruguay-Ghana, que los uruguayos ganan por oficio hasta en los penaltis aunque ellos sean más fuertes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Si protesta cuando le cambian eso al menos indica que tiene sangre en las venas
> 
> Peor sería que le diera lo mismo ¿no te parece, andarrios?




Nada nada , es un profesional y además es vizco que le proteste a sus maromos con los que sale en los yates


----------



## Edu.R (17 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Déjate de físico y ventajas geneticas que luego les tiras al agua y chapotean y hay que sacarles para que no se ahoguen
> 
> Ya fuera de bromas dejáos de topicazos porque si fuera por eso habrían ganado cienes de mundiales y hasta hace 2 telediarios iban de comparsas y me atrevo a decir que siguen yendo de comparsas. Ejemplo: el partido de cuartos de Sudáfrica 2010 Uruguay-Ghana, que los uruguayos ganan por oficio hasta en los penaltis aunque ellos sean más fuertes.



La natación es un deporte TÉCNICO, aunque no lo parezca hay que medir muy bien lo que haces y como lo haces. 

Corriendo también hay técnica, obviamente, pero en pruebas de velocidad la influencia es mucho menor y son pruebas muy cortas en la mayoría de los casos. 

En algo que a medio plazo podrían destacar sería en ciclismo, pero también es un deporte que exige muchísima disciplina. Pero un morlaco jamaicano negro haciendo un sprint o un keniata subiendo un puerto sería curioso de ver.

Por otro lado, lo que decimos es que la tendencia actual es hacia eso. Aquí hemos tenido al noruego y ahora a Camavinga, el primero ha quedado como un nene cuando técnicamente es un tio brutal, y el segundo corre y de momento todo el mundo se toca con él. 

Si hay tanto Mamadou en equipos top no es por el NWO, es porque aportan más soluciones a lo que demanda el fútbol actualmente. El Chelsea ganó la Champions y creo que todos estamos de acuerdo que el jugador clave fue Kante. Pues eso.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (17 Sep 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Algún día habrá que abrir el melón de por qué cada vez salen menos jugadores españoles de primer nivel (basta con echar un vistazo a la coja), pero sobre todo, los que salen cada vez tienen menos ganas de comerse el mundo. No se me malinterprete, no digo que no tengan calidad, sino que no le echan huevos.



Aquí hay dos cosas: primero, que la gente juega menos al fútbol porque les interesa menos o son sedentarios o lo que sea. En ese tema me faltan datos para opinar bien, pero también hay que decir que selecciones con una fracción de la población de España (Portugal, Holanda...) sacan equipos competitivos, así que no debe hacer tanta falta que todos los chavales en una población de 45 millones jueguen al fútbol.

La segunda cosa, que creo que es mucho más importante, es que el jugador de élite es una aberración estadística, y para más inri una aberración estadística que tarda décadas en corregirse. La selección de 2008-2012 tenía jugadores de absoluta élite mundial en todos los puestos titulares excepto a lo mejor Senna en 2008 y Capdevila en 2008 y 2010 (que no eran cojos tampoco, simplemente estaban un peldaño por debajo), y además todos en la mejor edad de sus carreras. Coño, es que hasta algunos que frecuentemente eran suplentes tipo Cesc, Reina o Silva estaban entre los 15-20 mejores del mundo en su posición. Eso era completamente anormal, como lo fue la generación de Messi en La Masía. Pero claro, todos nos creímos, y los culés los primeros, es que todo iba a seguir a ese ritmo el resto de nuestras vidas, cuando la realidad es que se avecinaba una regresión inevitable a la media.

Lo normal es presentarte en un torneo de selecciones con un equipo como el de Italia en las Euros: dos del Sassuolo, el lateral de la Roma que no lo conocía nadie... y complementarlo con 3-4 jugadores top tipo Verratti, Donnaruma o Bonucci. Yo no creo que a la selección actual le falten huevos, simplemente es que no son jugadores de primer nivel y los otros frecuentemente son mejores. No pasa nada, así se sintieron también las demás selecciones que se pasaron 4 años corriendo infructuosamente detrás de Xavi e Iniesta. 

Decir ahora que "cada vez salen menos jugadores españoles de primer nivel" es un poco como decir en 2010 que "cada vez salen más jugadores españoles de primer nivel". Pues no es técnicamente mentira, pero falta perspectiva para decir que lo que es cierto en un lapso de dos años no lo es en un lapso de 10, y veremos dónde estamos en 2030.


----------



## Hannibal (17 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> .
> En algo que a medio plazo podrían destacar sería en ciclismo, pero también es un deporte que exige muchísima disciplina. Pero un morlaco jamaicano negro haciendo un sprint o un keniata subiendo un puerto sería curioso de ver.



Ahora que lo comentas, recuerdo que el Europcar gabacho tuvo un negro en sus filas, creo que llegó a correr al menos un tour con ellos. Supongo que no le meterían por cuota, pero vaya, que no recuerdo verle hacer nada más allá del rol de gregario.


----------



## Suprimo (17 Sep 2021)

Buen quinteto de la NBA


----------



## Hannibal (17 Sep 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Aquí hay dos cosas: primero, que la gente juega menos al fútbol porque les interesa menos o son sedentarios o lo que sea. En ese tema me faltan datos para opinar bien, pero también hay que decir que selecciones con una fracción de la población de España (Portugal, Holanda...) sacan equipos competitivos, así que no debe hacer tanta falta que todos los chavales en una población de 45 millones jueguen al fútbol.
> 
> La segunda cosa, que creo que es mucho más importante, es que el jugador de élite es una aberración estadística, y para más inri una aberración estadística que tarda décadas en corregirse. La selección de 2008-2012 tenía jugadores de absoluta élite mundial en todos los puestos titulares excepto a lo mejor Senna en 2008 y Capdevila en 2008 y 2010 (que no eran cojos tampoco, simplemente estaban un peldaño por debajo), y además todos en la mejor edad de sus carreras. Coño, es que hasta algunos que frecuentemente eran suplentes tipo Cesc, Reina o Silva estaban entre los 15-20 mejores del mundo en su posición. Eso era completamente anormal, como lo fue la generación de Messi en La Masía. Pero claro, todos nos creímos, y los culés los primeros, es que todo iba a seguir a ese ritmo el resto de nuestras vidas, cuando la realidad es que se avecinaba una regresión inevitable a la media.
> 
> ...



Estoy con el móvil así que perdona que te conteste de una forma más directa.
¿Cuantos jugadores españoles tenía el Madrid en el año 2000? ¿Y cuántos españoles de otro equipos daban el nivel para el Madrid ese año?
¿Y en el 2010?¿2015? ¿Y hoy?


Ley Bosman aparte, históricamente había muchos jugadores españoles de otros equipos que daban el nivel de sobra para el Madrid. Pero hoy en día, es que no se me ocurre uno sólo, y no es una exageración. Hay algunos como Ferrán Torres o Rafa Mir que personalmente me gustan, y puede que acaben despuntando, pero que estén en su cenit, ni uno. Quiza esto también es una anomalía estadística como dices, y esta nueva hornada se asiente y sean top 10 en sus puestos, pero hoy es lo que hay: la nada más absoluta.


----------



## road runner (17 Sep 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Lo de Asensio es de juzgado de guardia.



Siento decir que Asensio, en esa imagen del yutuve, tiene la típica de jovencito actual español amariconao. Podría estar en la pareja gay del anuncio de durex perfectamente.

Empiezo a pensar que lo de las hormonas es verdad.
Estos tios llorarían en el Alcazar de Toledo hasta desbordar el Tajo.
Me cago en mi vida.


----------



## capitán almeida (17 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> La natación es un deporte TÉCNICO, aunque no lo parezca hay que medir muy bien lo que haces y como lo haces.
> 
> Corriendo también hay técnica, obviamente, pero en pruebas de velocidad la influencia es mucho menor y son pruebas muy cortas en la mayoría de los casos.
> 
> ...



El fútbol de ahora es técnica más físico, sin físico y con técnica no juegas, ahí está Isco, y sin técnica y con físico jugaría el mantero de los cds de la calle


----------



## road runner (17 Sep 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ahora que lo comentas, recuerdo que el Europcar gabacho tuvo un negro en sus filas, creo que llegó a correr al menos un tour con ellos. Supongo que no le meterían por cuota, pero vaya, que no recuerdo verle hacer nada más allá del rol de gregario.



El ciclismo, mi deporte casi preferido, necesita muchísima capacidad de sacrificio (mucha más que el fútbol) y mucha, mucha inteligencia y visión de carrera para ser un superclase.
No llega con la velocidad o el fondo.
Un sprinter como Cavendish o muchos otros gana etapas por velocidad, llegando en grupo, pero nadie les considera superclase.
Merckx, Anquetil, Coppi, Ocaña, Hinault, Induráin eran o son tipos muy inteligentes.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (17 Sep 2021)

capitán almeida dijo:


> El fútbol de ahora es técnica más físico, sin físico y con técnica no juegas, ahí está Isco, y sin técnica y con físico jugaría el mantero de los cds de la calle



Hombre, si miras los buenos del once tipo del Madrid Carvajal y Modric son dos enanos, Casemiro es más lento que el caballo del malo pero lo suple todo con cabeza, Kroos casi ni se mueve, y Benzema no está como yo pero tampoco es que sea un culturista, es más bien normalito físicamente para lo que es ser futbolista profesional.

Tampoco vamos a volver a las pintas en el pub que se estilaban en la Premier hace 25 años cuando se acababa el partido, el futbolista tiene que llevar la misma preparación que lleva por ejemplo un deportista olímpico, que hace vida casi de monje durante 4 años.

Ah, y el problema de Isco no es físico, es táctico.


----------



## capitán almeida (17 Sep 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Hombre, si miras los buenos del once tipo del Madrid Carvajal y Modric son dos enanos, Casemiro es más lento que el caballo del malo pero lo suple todo con cabeza, Kroos casi ni se mueve, y Benzema no está como yo pero tampoco es que sea un culturista, es más bien normalito físicamente para lo que es ser futbolista profesional.
> 
> Tampoco vamos a volver a las pintas en el pub que se estilaban en la Premier hace 25 años cuando se acababa el partido, el futbolista tiene que llevar la misma preparación que lleva por ejemplo un deportista olímpico, que hace vida casi de monje durante 4 años.
> 
> Ah, y el problema de Isco no es físico, es táctico.



A ver que Modric con 36 años acaba el partido presionando e Isco con 8 menos se cae sólo al suelo, no se trata de ser culturistas se trata de que en un fútbol cada vez más físico necesitas preparación física, alimentación, descanso y profesionalidad, la época de los futbolistas que cerraban el pub acabaron hace muchos años


----------



## Xequinfumfa (18 Sep 2021)

Atención, tochaco de proporciones épicas. 

Muy buenas, chavales. 
Me apetecía comentar la burrada de video que ha subido Maldini a su canal de Youtube sobre el top 5 histórico de futbolistas donde ha dejado fuera a CR7. Su top es: Maradona, Messi, Pele, Cruyff y DiStefano. En ese orden. CR7 estaría el sexto o séptimo, intercambiándose con Ronaldo Nazario. 

Hacer rankings históricos es dificilísimo por dos motivos fundamentales: (1) Todos los deportes evolucionan constantemente y se hacen más competitivos e igualados. Tal vez pierdan esteticismo y romanticismo, pero el nivel medio general suele incrementarse progresivamente debido a las mejoras en preparación física, alimentencia y táctica, en la globalización del deporte, en la profesionalización general, etc. (2) Siempre hay, inevitablemente, un componente básico de nostalgia personal. Para Maldini el mejor es Maradona porque fue el jugador que estaba en la cumbre cuando él era un chaval (principios de los ochenta). Tendemos a mitificar a los jugadores de nuestra adolescencia porque los seguimos viendo con los ojos de entonces, con los ojos del corazón. 

Una vez dicho esto, me gustaría introducir unos baremos lo más objetivos posibles para juzgar a los futbolistas (a la vez que descarto otros, por demasiado subjetivos). En primer lugar, una condición imprescindible para considerar top a un atleta es la LONGEVIDAD EN LA EXCELENCIA. Me parece estupendo que un futbolista haya deslumbrado al mundo tres o cuatro años (Ronaldinho, por ejemplo), pero si no ha tenido una carrera longeva en la excelencia está descalificado de inicio. Una carrera longeva es una carrera en la élite de, al menos, 10 años. La excelencia se mide en los clubs en los que has jugado, y los mejores clubs son europeos desde los años 50 hasta hoy. Las cinco grandes ligas son España, Italia, Francia, Alemania e Inglaterra. Los mejores clubs europeos son Real Madrid, Barcelona, Milan, Inter, Juventus, Bayern, Liverpool y Manchester United. En un escalón inferior están Chelsea, Arsenal, Manchester City y PSG. Elite, pero no históricos. Sintiéndolo mucho, clubs como el Ajax, el Benfica, el Anderlecht o el Nottingham Forest son históricos; pero no son élite. 

En segundo lugar, la mayor y mejor competición de clubs del mundo es la COPA DE EUROPA/CHAMPIONS LEAGUE. Los mejores equipos (con los mejores futbolistas) jugaban y juegan esta competición. Me parece estupendo que un equipo tengo 428 Recopas y 327 Copas de Feria (Barcelona). No son títulos de élite continental. Punto pelota. 

En tercer lugar, al fútbol se gana marcando más goles que tu rival. En caso de duda razonable, siempre será mejor el futbolista que haya marcado más goles. 

En cuarto y último lugar, los títulos y las estadísticas de selecciones son relevantes, pero profundamente injustos y engañosos. Las Copas América no son comparables a las Eurocopas, no es lo mismo jugar con Brasil, Argentina o Alemania que hacerlo con Portugal, Croacia o Nigeria. Son condicionantes demasiado fuertes. Tampoco es lo mismo haber ganado competiciones internacionales claramente manipuladas (hay un consenso general de que las Copas del Mundo de Italia 34 y de Argentina 78 estuvieron compradas por los países anfitriones) o haberlo hecho en mundiales donde había ausencias generalizadas (las copas del mundo anteriores a los años 50, en general). Son demasiadas variables incalificables. 

Bien, teniendo esto claro, vayamos al grano. 

Maradona no puede ser el mejor futbolista de la historia ni de puta coña. Consulto datos (para él y para todos) de la wikipedia y resulta que el Diego tuvo una carrera profesional de 21 años (1976-1997) donde jugó 11 años en Europa (1982-1993). Dos años en el Barcelona, ocho años en el Nápoles y un año en el Sevilla. Jugó dos veces la Copa de Europa con el Nápoles (1988 y 1991), cayendo en fase de grupos y en octavos, respectivamente. Ganó dos Ligas con el Nápoles. Marcó 11 goles en cada una de las dos temporadas en Barcelona. Su mejor liga anotadora fue la 89-90, donde marcó 16 goles. 

Pelé no puede ser el mejor futbolista de la historia ni de puta coña. Tuvo una carrera profesional de 21 años (1956-1977). Nunca jugó en Europa. Estuvo 18 años en el Santos y tres en el Cosmos de Nueva York (un equipo semi-profesional). Su mejor liga anotadora fue la 72-73 donde marcó 19 goles. 

Dejando esto claro, comparemos ahora las trayectorias de DiStefano y Cruyff. 

DiStefano tuvo una carrera profesional de 21 años (1945-1966). Jugó 11 años en el Real Madrid (1953-1964) y dos en el Español (1964-1966). Ganó 8 ligas (las cuatro últimas de manera consecutiva) y 5 copas de Europa consecutivas. Su mejor liga anotadora fue la 56-57 con 31 goles. 

Cruyff tuvo una carrera profesional de 20 años (1964-1984). Jugó, en su primera etapa en el club, nueve años en el Ajax (64-73), en su segunda etapa jugaría dos años más (1981-1983). Estuvo cinco años en el Barcelona (1973-1978). Después estuvo un par de años en Estados Unidos (liga semi profesional) y acabó su carrera en el Levante y en el Feyenoord, donde se retiró. Su mejor liga anotadora fue la 66-67 con 33 goles en el Ajax. Su mejor liga anotadora en el Barcelona fue la primera, con 16 goles. Ganó una Liga con el Barça (1973-1974). Ganó tres copas de Europa consecutivas con el Ajax de Amsterdam (1970-1973). 

Bien, ahora hablemos de seis futbolistas modernos: Ronaldo Nazario (a.k.a. Ronaldo el gordo), Platini, Zidane, Benzema, Messi y Cristiano Ronaldo. 

Ronaldo Nazario tuvo una carrera profesional de 19 años. En Europa, jugó dos años en el PSV, un año en el Barcelona, cinco en el Inter, cinco en el Real Madrid y uno en el Milán. Su mejor liga anotadora fue de 34 goles en el Barça. Ganó una Liga con el Madrid.

Platini tuvo una carrera profesional de 15 años. Jugó cinco años en la Juve. Su mejor liga anotadora fue de 25 goles en el AS Nancy, de la liga francesa. En la Juve, su mejor liga anotadora fue la 83-84 con 20 goles. Ganó una liga francesa con el Saint Etienne en 1981 y dos ligas italianas con la Juve. Ganó la Copa de Europa con la Juventus en 1985. 

Zidane tuvo una carrera profesional de 17 años. Jugó cinco años con la Juventus y cinco años con el Real Madrid. Sus mejores números con la Juve fueron en la temporada 2000/2001 con 6 goles y 13 asistencias. Sus mejores números con el Madrid fueron de 9 goles y 13 asistencias en la 2002/2003. Ganó dos ligas con la Juve y una con el Madrid. Ganó una Champions League con el Real Madrid. 

Karim Benzema aún está en activo. Lleva 16 años como futbolista profesional, presumiblemente se retire dentro de tres o cuatro años. Jugó cinco años en el Olympique de Lyon y lleva, de momento, trece años en el Real Madrid. Sus mejores números los obtuvo en la 2015-2016, con 24 goles y 8 asistencias. Ganó cuatro ligas consecutivas con el OL. Ha ganado 3 ligas y 4 Champions League (tres de ellas, consecutivamente) con el Real Madrid. 

Lionel Messi aún está en activo. Lleva 16 años como futbolista profesional, presumiblemente se retire dentro de tres o cuatro años. Jugó 16 años en el Barcelona y es actualmente futbolista del Paris Saint Germain. Sus mejores números los obtuvo en la temporada 2011-2012, donde marcó 50 goles y realizó 16 asistencias. Desde la temporada 2008/2009 no ha bajado de 30 goles y 20 asistencias. Ha ganado diez ligas y cuatro Champions League con el Barcelona. 

Cristiano Ronaldo aún está en activo. Lleva 19 años como futbolista profesional, presumiblemente se retire dentro de tres o cuatro años. Ha jugado 6 años en el Manchester United en una primera etapa (ahora ha regresado al club inglés), 9 años en el Real Madrid y 3 años en la Juventus. Sus mejores números fueron en la temporada 2014/2015 donde consiguió 48 goles y 16 asistencias en liga. En tres temporadas pasó de los 40 goles en liga y en cinco temporadas pasó de 30 goles en liga. Ha ganado tres premiers league consecutivas con el Manchester United, dos ligas con el Real Madrid y dos ligas consecutivas con la Juve. Ha ganado una Champions League con el Manchester United y cuatro Champions League (tres de ellas consecutivas) con el Real Madrid. 

RANKING DE LOS MEJORES FUTBOLISTAS DE LA HISTORIA

1. Lionel Messi
2. Cristiano Ronaldo
3. DiStefano
4. Benzema
5. Cruyff

He dicho!!!!


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Atención, tochaco de proporciones épicas.
> 
> Muy buenas, chavales.
> Me apetecía comentar la burrada de video que ha subido Maldini a su canal de Youtube sobre el top 5 histórico de futbolistas donde ha dejado fuera a CR7. Su top es: Maradona, Messi, Pele, Cruyff y DiStefano. En ese orden. CR7 estaría el sexto o séptimo, intercambiándose con Ronaldo Nazario.
> ...



Te he zankeado a pesar de no haberte leído ;-). Bueno, sólo añadir que Maldini es un retardao que no sé cómo es capaz de ganarse un sueldo. Lo que no entiendo es por qué le hacéis caso.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (18 Sep 2021)

Ojo, he editado el mensaje original para meter a DiStefano como tercero y a Benzema como cuarto. 

1. Messi
2. CR7
3. DiStefano
4. Benzema
5. Cruyff

Se puede discutir el primero y el segundo, que están igualadísimos. Se puede meter a Zidane, que sería sexto, por Cruyff en el quinto puesto, pero lo que está CLARISIMO es que Cristiano ha sido más importante que DiStefano en el Real Madrid y que Benzema es top cinco histórico.


----------



## Edge2 (18 Sep 2021)

MAdre mia el getafe... Suena michel...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Sep 2021)

El titular para esa portada podría ser:

*NEGRO FUTURO EN EL REAL MADRID*

Por cierto, acabo de ver esto:
BALE, FUERA DOS MESES


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Sep 2021)

Lo.de.balemes una pena, a saber que le pasa a este hombre, porque además chica mucho porque es un toro físico, rápido, con zancada, pero el cabron se rompe cada dos por tres.


----------



## The Replicant (18 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> MAdre mia el getafe... Suena michel...



Para ser el primer despedido de la temporada, antes incluso que Koeman  

taluecs


----------



## _Suso_ (18 Sep 2021)

El señor cristal baja para dos meses, dando sus últimos coletazos en el Madrid:

Bale, fuera dos meses


----------



## The number of de beast (18 Sep 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Atención, tochaco de proporciones épicas.
> 
> Muy buenas, chavales.
> Me apetecía comentar la burrada de video que ha subido Maldini a su canal de Youtube sobre el top 5 histórico de futbolistas donde ha dejado fuera a CR7. Su top es: Maradona, Messi, Pele, Cruyff y DiStefano. En ese orden. CR7 estaría el sexto o séptimo, intercambiándose con Ronaldo Nazario.
> ...



Se te ha ido un poco la mano poniendo como cuarto mejor de la historia al que incluso algunos madridistas llaman Benzemalo.....

Para mi Maradona no es el número uno con diferencia solo porque era un puto drogata sin cerebro. Con la cabeza bien amueblada y cuidándose no tendría rival.


----------



## SanRu (18 Sep 2021)

1) Maradona
2) CR7
3) Zinade
4) Pele
5) Ronaldo el Gordo

P.D: No cuento ha hormonados pq le va apasar lo mismo que a _Armstrong_ , lo cual predije antes de que se retirara: Cuando no generen pasta le quitarán sus premios individuales.


----------



## Edge2 (18 Sep 2021)

Joder el getafe, hasta le marca Falcao...


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Sep 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Ojo, he editado el mensaje original para meter a DiStefano como tercero y a Benzema como cuarto.
> 
> 1. Messi
> 2. CR7
> ...



Di stefano es el más importante para el Madrid. Contexto. Mire ustec de dónde venía y dónde estaba el cluc en los años anteriores. No obstante, pienso que el Cipri ha sido el segundo mejor tras don Alfredo.
Feliz fracasábado.

Pd: Muy bien Míchel y el getafe


----------



## euromelon (18 Sep 2021)

Odeggard ya lleva 1 gol y 1 asistencia jugando en equipo mierdoso qy tiene más merito

Ya ha aportado más que Isco ausensio Arribas y váter juntos


----------



## euromelon (18 Sep 2021)

Ñ


- CONANÍN - dijo:


> El titular para esa portada podría ser:
> 
> *NEGRO FUTURO EN EL REAL MADRID*
> 
> ...



Fake news vuelve antes


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Sep 2021)




----------



## Edu.R (18 Sep 2021)

El jugador de la Norge ha marcado el 0-1 en Burnley, y el Arsenal ha ganado el partido. Me alegro por él, la verdad.

Se avecina noche compleja en Mestalla.


----------



## ccc (18 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El jugador de la Norge ha marcado el 0-1 en Burnley, y el Arsenal ha ganado el partido. Me alegro por él, la verdad.
> 
> Se avecina noche compleja en Mestalla.



Yo tb me alegro. Gran jugador, cuyo futuro (al igual que muchos otros) se cargo como madridista el calvo.



Espero que manyana no juegue Isco o Marcelo y que Ancelloti de oportunidades a Comepingas y Miguel. Si ademas de eso cuenta con Jovic y Rodrygo, apaga y vamonos.


----------



## vurvujo (18 Sep 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Odeggard ya lleva 1 gol y 1 asistencia jugando en equipo mierdoso qy tiene más merito
> 
> Ya ha aportado más que Isco ausensio Arribas y váter juntos



¿Te enteraste que él se quiso ir?.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (18 Sep 2021)

Bonito gol de falta contra el todopoderoso Burnley (que sería el equivalente al Cádiz, más o menos). 

Las notas, a final de temporada.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Sep 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Bonito gol de falta contra el todopoderoso Burnley (que sería el equivalente al Cádiz, más o menos).
> 
> Las notas, a final de temporada.



Perdona, si aqui se ensalza a Haaland porque le mete un gol al Augsburgo o al Hoffenheim, se puede mencionar lo de Odegaard. Es un muy buen gol de falta, además.

De momento cuando llegó el Arsenal estaban últimos con 0 pts, ahora llevan 6.

Que ojo, con lo que tenemos ahora no es un jugador que vayamos a echar de menos, pero creo que se fue muy injusto con él y merece por lo menos un poco de lavado de imagen. Y además que coño, que de los ingleses me caen bien el Liverpool y el Arsenal.


----------



## vurvujo (18 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Perdona, si aqui se ensalza a Haaland porque le mete un gol al Augsburgo o al Hoffenheim, se puede mencionar lo de Odegaard. Es un muy buen gol de falta, además.
> 
> De momento cuando llegó el Arsenal estaban últimos con 0 pts, ahora llevan 6.
> 
> Que ojo, con lo que tenemos ahora no es un jugador que vayamos a echar de menos, pero creo que se fue muy injusto con él y merece por lo menos un poco de lavado de imagen. Y además que coño, que de los ingleses me caen bien el Liverpool y el Arsenal.



Entiendo que este hilo es más o menos el hilo oficioso de fútbol.

Pero a veces algunos se pasan con sus obsesioens con algunos jugadores que no son nuestros, mucho follanoruego hay por aquí.

En líneas generales todos quisiéramos que Odergaard estuviera en el Madrid, pero hay que entender que él se quiso ir, es un dato objetivo, como en su momento se quiso ir Kovacic o Achraf.... todas esas salidas me han dolido, pero tampoco voy a obsesionarme como una novia despechada, compilando cada movimiento que hacen, que si goles, que si asistencias.


----------



## euromelon (18 Sep 2021)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿Te enteraste que él se quiso ir?.



Porque tenía a esos cojos por delante


----------



## vurvujo (18 Sep 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Porque tenía a esos cojos por delante



Por lo que sea, se fue, no quiso triunfar aquí cuando lo tenía fácil.

Se me hace que ese tiene todo el hielo de Noruega en el pecho. El tal Camavinga tardó 20 minutos en demostrar que merece más minutos que Isco. Increíble que Martín no tuviera huevos para demostrarlo. Que le vaya bien en el Arsenal... pero no voy a andar viéndome sus partidos.


----------



## vurvujo (18 Sep 2021)

¿Qué pasó con los pateticos que están inundando el twitter de lloros?


----------



## The Replicant (18 Sep 2021)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿Qué pasó con los pateticos que están inundando el twitter de lloros?



que no les han dado 15 minutos de añadido, un robo


----------



## HArtS (18 Sep 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Pelé no puede ser el mejor futbolista de la historia ni de puta coña. Tuvo una carrera profesional de 21 años (1956-1977). Nunca jugó en Europa.



Si hablamos de futbolistas sudamericanos de los años 30', 40', 50', 60' y la primera mitad de los 70' el que jugaran en Europa no es relevante para definir si eran buenos o no. En esa época la Copa Libertadores era un torneo con un nivel similar al de la Copa de Europa, por otro lado los torneos nacionales de Argentina o Brasil también eran muy competitivos.



Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Su mejor liga anotadora fue la 72-73 donde marcó 19 goles.



En tu análisis falta considerar que en aquella época el Brasileirao (o Taca Brasil como se llamaba entonces) se jugaba de una forma muy diferente a cualquier torneo de clubes actual (y el torneo *nacional *era muy corto, de menos de *diez partidos al año*). En el primer semestre tenías el torneo estadual que era un torneo que disputabas con equipos de tu respectivo estado, están el paulista (de Sao Paulo) el carioca (de Río de Janeiro), el de Rio Grande del Sur, etc... Y en el segundo semestre los campeones estaduales jugaban una ronda de eliminatorias entre ellos para definir quién era el campeón de Brasil.

En el caso concreto del torneo paulista participaban equipos como Palmeiras, Sao Paulo, Corinthians, Santos y otros equipos más de mucha tradición y muy buen nivel en esa época. Incluso hoy en día el campeonato paulista (el torneo aún existe) es considerado uno de los campeonatos de fútbol de mayor nivel en Sudamérica.


----------



## The number of de beast (18 Sep 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Pelé no puede ser el mejor futbolista de la historia ni de puta coña. Tuvo una carrera profesional de 21 años (1956-1977). Nunca jugó en Europa. Estuvo 18 años en el Santos y tres en el Cosmos de Nueva York (un equipo semi-profesional). Su mejor liga anotadora fue la 72-73 donde marcó 19 goles.



El loco Gatti discrepa.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Sep 2021)

Lo del patetico es de risa,no recuerdo un solo partido perdido donde el arbitro no les haya “robado”…


----------



## The Replicant (18 Sep 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Lo del patetico es de risa,no recuerdo un solo partido perdido donde el arbitro no les haya “robado”…



la jornada anterior no se quejaron cuando les dieron 10 minutos de añadido y le tangaron el partido al Español


----------



## seven up (18 Sep 2021)

Respecto a los cinco mejores y al idiota de calvini, lo siguiente. El tiempo no pasa en valde, soy del 66 y mi primer mundial fue Alemania 74 pero en aquellos tiempos de una sola cadena solían sacar especiales recordando la historia de los mundiales, dichos especiales con formatos diferentes se repitieron en el 78 y en el 82, mucho de lo dice el calvo son el producto de campañas promovidas y pagadas por los de la esquinita.
Para mi la clasificación tendría que ser mezclando época, competencia y titulos.
Anterior a los 50 no hacen mucha referencia a fenómenos que estubieran muy por encima de los demás. Con los 50 empezaron con los hungaros Kubala y Puskas cuya seleccion fue derrotada por Alemania. Kubala y Puskas, rival y compañero de Di Stefano no demostraron nunca ser mejores que él. Su palmarés está ahí, una Copa Anerica con Argentina, ningún mundial por que no lo jugó nunca, 5 Copas de Europa y un porrón de ligas. Fue el mejor durante 5 años.
En los 60 y principios de los 70 está claro, Pele, era tan bueno que sus rivales parecen ninguneados y hablamos de Charlton, Eusebio, Garrincha, Müller, Beckenbauer, Rivelino, Jairzinho o Riva. El que mejor le aguantó el tiron fue Cruyff al final de su reinado. Me acuerdo que en 1975 en plena decadencia era considerado todavía el mejor jugador del planeta y puso en el mapa al Cosmos de Nueva York.
Los 80 fueron de Maradona, sus rivales eran Zico, Socrates, Rumeninge, Rossi o Platini. Destacó por encima de ellos y su gran torneo fue el Mundial de Mexico que ganó él y 10 más de relleno.
Acabó el reinado de Maradona y empezó el de Ronaldo, la pena fueron sus lesiones pero aun así fueron dos mundiales, el segundo como Maradona y dos Copas de America. Sus rivales fueron Zidane, Rivaldo, Ronaldinho, Klinsman o Thierry.
Su sucesor ha sido otro Ronaldo, CR7, su palmarés está ahí 5 champions, una Copa de Europa y subcampeón en otra, campeón en las tres ligas más importantes del mundo, innumerables distinciones individuales. Sus rivales han sido Messi, Neymar, Kaka y poco más.

Resumiendo:
Di Stefano.
Pele.
Maradona.
Ronaldo.
CR7.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Sep 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> la jornada anterior no se quejaron cuando les dieron 10 minutos de añadido y le tangaron el partido al Español



El español se pasó más tumbado que de pie


----------



## JimTonic (18 Sep 2021)

vale oyendo un programa de radio me han aclarado varios puntos, de los mensajes que ponia arriba y que no me quedaban claro.

1) el porcentaje de 1,9% de tipo de interes puede ser posible porque Goldman está detrás de que salga la superliga, es uno de los principales bveneficiados, junto con el artifice de la superliga que es JP morgan. Asi que lo que parece es que estan sosteniendo al barcelona artificialmente hasta que salga la superliga en 1, 2 años y les inyecten 2000 millones


2) la superliga sigue adelante, el marsela está dentro, parece que se van a rearmar y es para hacer oposicion al jeque. La ligue 1 está herida de muerte y estan todos deseando clavarsela al jeque, los propios periodistas en privado admiten que es una pantomima de liga

3) el inter de milan está dentro y es una tonteria lo que ha dicho el presidente, la liga no va a ser nunca meritocratica porque los que pagan no quieren que sea meritocrativa, el otro dia el partido del manchester lo vieron 250 millones de personas, eso es lo que quiere el que paga, en este caso los fondos americanos

4) ayer estaba roures declarando en un juzgado de francia por lo de no haber pagado el dinero de la temporada pasada, y dijo que habia sido una conspiracion judio -masonica (otras empresas) que le habian echado

5) han dicho algo del chelsea ahor ano me acuerdo el que.


d


----------



## Harkkonen (18 Sep 2021)

SanRu dijo:


> 1) Maradona
> 2) CR7
> 3) Zinade
> 4) Pele
> ...



El mejor jugador de la historia fue el Ronaldo Nazario del PSV, Barsa e Inter hasta que lo lesionaron...

Núnca se vió algo igual, se caga en el resto...


----------



## The number of de beast (18 Sep 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> vale oyendo un programa de radio me han aclarado varios puntos, de los mensajes que ponia arriba y que no me quedaban claro.
> 
> 1) el porcentaje de 1,9% de tipo de interes puede ser posible porque Goldman está detrás de que salga la superliga, es uno de los principales bveneficiados, junto con el artifice de la superliga que es JP morgan. Asi que lo que parece es que estan sosteniendo al barcelona artificialmente hasta que salga la superliga en 1, 2 años y les inyecten 2000 millones
> 
> ...



¿Qué Manchester y contra quién jugaba? 

Ahora van a montar una superliga entre italianos, españoles y el Marsella.....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Sep 2021)

"Los negros ennegrecen el fútbol".

Obiwanchernobil.


----------



## JimTonic (18 Sep 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> ¿Qué Manchester y contra quién jugaba?
> 
> Ahora van a montar una superliga entre italianos, españoles y el Marsella.....




sip, y los ingleses siguen dentro


----------



## SanRu (18 Sep 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> El mejor jugador de la historia fue el Ronaldo Nazario del PSV, Barsa e Inter hasta que lo lesionaron...
> 
> Núnca se vió algo igual, se caga en el resto...



Ronaldo el gordo siempre me recordará a Roy Hobbs (Robert redford en "El Mejor"): Un chaval con un don natural para el baseball que tiene la mala suerte de que una loca que se dedica a matar a los "mejores" de cada deporte presencia como el chaval elimina al mejor jugador de ese momento, el "Bombardero" con solo 3 lances. Tras verlo, la asesina cambia de objetivo y deja vivo al "Bombardero" y dispara al chico. 20 años después, un equipo de baseball ficha a un "viejo" desconocido que resulta de ser Hobbs tras recuperarse. Evidentemente la lía y se hace famoso porque es imparable.....pero el detalle es que lo hace bateando cuando él realmente era lanzador......
Si las lesiones le hubieran respetado, Ronaldo el gordo sería el mejor de la Historia sin lugar a dudas.


----------



## Venturi (18 Sep 2021)

No hagáis caso a Maldini, sabe mucho de jugadores pero no tiene ni puta idea de futbol. Es como los que se empollan los problemas de matematicas. Pueden saber mucho pero realmente no tienen ni puta idea de lo que están haciendo en el examen.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Sep 2021)

ahy superliga...la AUDIENCIA del INTER MADRID,,fue de 900000 personas....


----------



## The number of de beast (19 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ahy superliga...la AUDIENCIA del INTER MADRID,,fue de 900000 personas....



Algo no encaja aquí, más arriba se dice que a un Manchester -aunque no indican cuál de los dos es- lo han visto 250 millones de personas sin que se sepa tampoco contra quién jugaba. ¿Y al Madrid no llega ni a un millón? Eso no cuadra.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (19 Sep 2021)

Los números de audiencia no significan nada. La cantidad real debe ser como diez o quince veces mayor. Ni Dios paga por ver fútbol; todo el mundo lo ve en pirata.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Sep 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Los números de audiencia no significan nada. La cantidad real debe ser como diez o quince veces mayor. Ni Dios paga por ver fútbol; todo el mundo lo ve en pirata.



si pero el streaming pirata no da euros a floren...las audiencias en vomistar plus son demecialmente bajas...
hasta un valladolid getafe hacia mas audiencia en la sexta


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> El mejor jugador de la historia fue el Ronaldo Nazario del PSV, Barsa e Inter hasta que lo lesionaron...
> 
> Núnca se vió algo igual, se caga en el resto...



Pues sí, hasta la lesión era algo de otro mundo. Pero bueno, cuentan muchas más cosas, y en el futbol actual CR7 sería más dominante y cotizaría más por puro sentido de ambición y sacrificio.


----------



## arriondas (19 Sep 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Porque tenía a esos cojos por delante



Por eso se fue. Si sabes que por mucho que te esfuerces, por muy bien que lo hagas, vas a tener por delante a gente que encima es peor que tú o está ya en la cuesta abajo (y lo sabes) lo más lógico es largarse. "¿Qué pinto yo aquí?", pensaría.


----------



## Hannibal (19 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ahy superliga...la AUDIENCIA del INTER MADRID,,fue de 900000 personas....



Eso fue en España, y de hecho fueron menos, 790.000. Pero lo que habría que mirar es la audiencia mundial, digo yo. Sobre todo si pretendes retransmitir online vía Twitch y apps, que lo podrían ver desde el último pueblo de Namibia...


----------



## arriondas (19 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> si pero el streaming pirata no da euros a floren...las audiencias en vomistar plus son demecialmente bajas...
> hasta un valladolid getafe hacia mas audiencia en la sexta



El fútbol en España está en retroceso. Quien no lo quiera ver...

Y en cuanto al streaming pirata, aparte de que no da dinero a los clubes... Pues pasa lo mismo que con las descargas de música. Si no fuera posible verlo así, ¿la gente que lo hace estaría dispuesta a pagar para ver el fútbol? Pues eso.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Sep 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Incluso los mejores centrocampistas negros (Rickjaard o Kante) no eran exactamente organizadores.



Llamar "negro" a Rijkaard tiene delito.


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2021)

seven up dijo:


> Respecto a los cinco mejores y al idiota de calvini, lo siguiente. El tiempo no pasa en valde, soy del 66 y mi primer mundial fue Alemania 74 pero en aquellos tiempos de una sola cadena solían sacar especiales recordando la historia de los mundiales, dichos especiales con formatos diferentes se repitieron en el 78 y en el 82, mucho de lo dice el calvo son el producto de campañas promovidas y pagadas por los de la esquinita.
> Para mi la clasificación tendría que ser mezclando época, competencia y titulos.
> Anterior a los 50 no hacen mucha referencia a fenómenos que estubieran muy por encima de los demás. Con los 50 empezaron con los hungaros Kubala y Puskas cuya seleccion fue derrotada por Alemania. Kubala y Puskas, rival y compañero de Di Stefano no demostraron nunca ser mejores que él. Su palmarés está ahí, una Copa Anerica con Argentina, ningún mundial por que no lo jugó nunca, 5 Copas de Europa y un porrón de ligas. Fue el mejor durante 5 años.
> En los 60 y principios de los 70 está claro, Pele, era tan bueno que sus rivales parecen ninguneados y hablamos de Charlton, Eusebio, Garrincha, Müller, Beckenbauer, Rivelino, Jairzinho o Riva. El que mejor le aguantó el tiron fue Cruyff al final de su reinado. Me acuerdo que en 1975 en plena decadencia era considerado todavía el mejor jugador del planeta y puso en el mapa al Cosmos de Nueva York.
> ...



En líneas generales cada vez veo menos sentido en comparar jugadores de distintas épocas. Cada uno tuvo que batallar en circunstancias y entornos completamente distintos. Esos entornos son los que determinaban quién era el más apto en su tiempo.

Creo que un ejemplo es Maradona. ¿Os lo imagináis triunfando en el fútbol con la velocidad actual?. Ahí tenemos a James, un superclase con zurda prodigiosa que ha fracasado por falta de velocidad y sacrificio. Un ejemplo inverso podría ser CR7. Alguien de su voracidad, ambición y fuerte mentalidad lo habría tenido difícil para competir con Pele sin la capacidad de mejora que ofrecen los métodos de entrenamiento y dietéticos actuales si estás dispuesto a sacrificarte. Las condiciones de cada época eligen los rasgos que deben tener los futbolistas para alcanzar la gloria.


----------



## el ruinas II (19 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ahy superliga...la AUDIENCIA del INTER MADRID,,fue de 900000 personas....



es que si retransmiten los partidos del madrid en culevision TV , antimadridista a muerte, es normal que los madridistas pasemos como de la mierda de pagar un duro por ver eso,


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2021)

Frotarte los ojos es la respuesta equivocada. La respuesta acertada es pillarte cuadernos Rubio y entrenar tu comprensión lectora.


----------



## euromelon (19 Sep 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Por eso se fue. Si sabes que por mucho que te esfuerces, por muy bien que lo hagas, vas a tener por delante a gente que encima es peor que tú o está ya en la cuesta abajo (y lo sabes) lo más lógico es largarse. "¿Qué pinto yo aquí?", pensaría.



De algún trabajo me he ido por ese motivo. Pero el mediocre y Pipero no suele entenderlo.


----------



## arriondas (19 Sep 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> De algún trabajo me he ido por ese motivo. Pero el mediocre y Pipero no suele entenderlo.



Como yo he visto eso más de una vez, y como me ha sucedido también alguna vez... sí entiendo a Odegaard. O se larga, o empieza a pasar de todo, en modo "échame tú". Como Bale.


----------



## The number of de beast (19 Sep 2021)

De 20 años para acá los jugadores están muy protegidos, afortunadamente. El fútbol de antes tenía otros criterios muy distintos para pitar faltas o sacar tarjetas......


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2021)

Digo que la clase en el fútbol actual no es suficiente, y francamente tengo muchas dudas de Maradona en el fútbol actual. Para empezar con la vida de drogata hoy en día lo tendría imposible, y para seguir los números de Maradona los comparten otros grandes históricos como Zidane. Tuvo una temporada mítica en el Nápoles, y un mundial mítico. No dudo que fuera de eso tuviera sus logros, pero basicamente lo que más veo es mucha propaganda.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Sep 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> De 20 años para acá los jugadores están muy protegidos, afortunadamente. El fútbol de antes tenía otros criterios muy distintos para pitar faltas o sacar tarjetas......



otra vez esa chorrada...un futbolista de los 70 seria ASESIanado en el campo..O DIRECTAMETNE NI PODria pillar ni a higauin


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Sep 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> El fútbol en España está en retroceso. Quien no lo quiera ver...
> 
> Y en cuanto al streaming pirata, aparte de que no da dinero a los clubes... Pues pasa lo mismo que con las descargas de música. Si no fuera posible verlo así, ¿la gente que lo hace estaría dispuesta a pagar para ver el fútbol? Pues eso.



retroseso pero cuando se emite en abierto como en la euro lelgamos a 12 millones..o 7 millones en el sevilla farsa...o 4 millones en el bilbado levante


----------



## arriondas (19 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> retroseso pero cuando se emite en abierto como en la euro lelgamos a 12 millones..o 7 millones en el sevilla farsa...o 4 millones en el bilbado levante



Un millón de espectadores menos de media respecto a la anterior Eurocopa. Conozco que gente que antes no se perdía un partidos de esos torneos, y ahora como que pasa un poco de verlos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Sep 2021)

Haber si hoy voy también el bar ese del yonqui que decía que descargaba con la Araceli que me pilla en mala hora el partido.

La segunda entrega de vuestro capítulo de cine preferido ya está disponible:






Cine y TV - Capítulo 2 temporada1 hoy: "DUNE: SOCIALISTAS POR DOQUIER". El cine de obiwanchernobil.


CAPITULO 2 TEMPORADA 1, HOY: "DUNE: SOCIALISTAS POR DOQUIER" ¿Te gusta la novela de Herbert?, ¿Tal vez eres seguidor de la película de Lynch?, ¿Quieres aventuras, ciencia ficción e intriga?... Pues jodete, esta es la fiesta de los socialistas y no hemos sido invitados. La gran reunión, el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Sep 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Un millón de espectadores menos de media respecto a la anterior Eurocopa. Conozco que gente que antes no se perdía un partidos de esos torneos, y ahora como que pasa un poco de verlos.



Mucho mejores números que los de vomistar..y sin gastarte 100 putos euros


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (19 Sep 2021)

SanRu dijo:


> 1) Maradona
> 2) CR7
> 3) Zinade
> 4) Pele
> ...



Maradona se metió de todo, en el futbol actual o no te metes o no juegas al fútbol profesional. Encima era un mal profesional, sobretodo al final de su carrera, si no que le pregunten al Sevilla.

Messi con los brazos atados a la espalda es mejor que CR7, Zidane y Ronaldo el gordo. La comparativa con Pele es complicada porque Pele nunca jugo en Europa, solo en Brasil. Pero a nivel selección era espectacular. 

Maradona fue el gran culpable del mundial que ganaron, con Messi "solo" llegaron a la final. Pero para mi es mucho mejor profesional Messi que Maradona, solo le ha faltado quizas se caracter que le sobraba a Maradona, para liderar mas a los equipos, pero por lo demás, a nivel técnico, tactico y profesional, Messi le da mil vueltas a Maradona. Con 30-32 años Maradona ya estaba acabado.

Y si hablas de pocos años, Ronaldinho es de lo mejor que he visto jugar, pero no fue capaz de mantener el gran nivel que alcanzo, en cambio Messi si.

Messi es superior a CR7 y muy superior a Zidane y a Ronaldo el Gordo.


----------



## The number of de beast (19 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> otra vez esa chorrada...un futbolista de los 70 seria ASESIanado en el campo..O DIRECTAMETNE NI PODria pillar ni a higauin



¿Pero qué edad tienes tú para insinuar esa tontería de que los de ahora poco menos que levitan en el aire y no los podrían pillar? Pues anda que no hay momentos y situaciones en el fútbol para que te cacen viniendo de cualquier parte sin que ni los veas venir. El Messi no se habría comido una mierda en los 80 jugando solo tres años en equipos grandes -Boca y Barsa- y el resto de su carrera en una mediocridad parecida a jugar en el Elche o el Sporting de Gijón, que eso era al fin y al cabo entonces un Nápoles o un Argentinos Juniors.

El gran Vinnie en los 80/90.....  Hasta el Cantona, que tampoco era manco repartiendo, mira para otro lado ante el recadito de Jones......


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Sep 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> ¿Pero qué edad tienes tú para insinuar esa tontería de que los de ahora poco menos que levitan en el aire y no los podrían pillar? Pues anda que no hay momentos y situaciones en el fútbol para que te cacen viniendo de cualquier parte sin que ni los veas venir. El Messi no se habría comido una mierda en los 80 jugando solo tres años en equipos grandes -Boca y Barsa- y el resto de su carrera en una mediocridad parecida a jugar en el Elche o el Sporting de Gijón, que eso era al fin y al cabo entonces un Nápoles o un Argentinos Juniors.
> 
> El gran Vinnie en los 80/90.....



Ramos se le merienda.


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2021)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Maradona se metió de todo, en el futbol actual o no te metes o no juegas al fútbol profesional. Encima era un mal profesional, sobretodo al final de su carrera, si no que le pregunten al Sevilla.
> 
> Messi con los brazos atados a la espalda es mejor que CR7, Zidane y Ronaldo el gordo. La comparativa con Pele es complicada porque Pele nunca jugo en Europa, solo en Brasil. Pero a nivel selección era espectacular.
> 
> ...



No es eso lo que dicen los datos objetivos. Digamos que Messi juega mejor, y CR7 golea más. Dado que en el fútbol lo segundo es más importante y difícil que lo primero, tu afirmación la veo al nivel de las del Lobo Carrasco. En mi opinión, Messi en su pico fue mucho mejor que CR7, pero eso pico duro pocos años, y en el balance de sus carreras creo que CR7 ha sido un jugador superior a Messi, desde luego mucho más determinante. 

Por último, como delantero, Messi no es mejor que Ronaldo el Gordo pre-lesión ni de coña.


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2021)

OK, ese es un buen punto. Pero, cuánto le duró el tren inferior sin tener que soportar el peso de la barriga?.


----------



## The number of de beast (19 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ramos se le merienda.



Ramos solo era bueno rematando de cabeza, para el resto, eso sí que es un fraude y un bluff y no lo de Raúl o Butragueño.....


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Sep 2021)

Para entrada criminal, la que le hizo el madridista De Felipe a Bustillo del Barça en 1969.


----------



## The number of de beast (19 Sep 2021)

Maradona llenaba los campos rivales con 17 años, y la gente iba solo por verle jugar a él, que su equipo no le importaba un bledo a nadie.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Sep 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Para entrada criminal, la que le hizo el madridista De Felipe a Bustillo del Barça en 1969.



Hoy ni hubiera sido esguince siquiera...una hinchazón de tobillo..


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (19 Sep 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> El mejor jugador de la historia fue el Ronaldo Nazario del PSV, Barsa e Inter hasta que lo lesionaron...
> 
> Núnca se vió algo igual, se caga en el resto...



Completamente de acuerdo. Lo que llega al Real Madrid es un jugador que ha tenido que reinventarse. Desde que se rompio con el inter perdio la explosividad.

Siguio teniendo gol, pero brillo en el Madrid porque estaba en un equipo con inercia ganadora.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (19 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> No es eso lo que dicen los datos objetivos. Digamos que Messi juega mejor, y CR7 golea más. Dado que en el fútbol lo segundo es más importante y difícil que lo primero, tu afirmación la veo al nivel de las del Lobo Carrasco. En mi opinión, Messi en su pico fue mucho mejor que CR7, pero eso pico duro pocos años, y en el balance de sus carreras creo que CR7 ha sido un jugador superior a Messi, desde luego mucho más determinante.
> 
> Por último, como delantero, Messi no es mejor que Ronaldo el Gordo pre-lesión ni de coña.



Messi no es DC y sin ser DC tiene unas de las mejores estadísticas goleadoras de toda la historia. Le sumas asistencia y es el mejor con diferencia. Así Messi suma 6 botas de oro, siendo el que mas tiene de toda la historia, lo cual no esta nada mal para no ser DC.

Y si solo hablamos de DC, de acuerdo que el Ronaldo de antes de su lesión era el mejor del mundo. Pero si Romario no hubiese sido un vago.....................no he visto DC con tanta técnica y clase como él. Y si Hugo Sánchez hubiese ganado copas de europa con el Madrid..... no he visto un DC rematador mejor que él nunca. 

Pero probablemente el mejor DC de la historia, incluso superior al Ronaldo (si no se hubiese lesionado quizás otro gallo cantaría, pero la lesión le mermo su carrera) ha sido Marco Van Basten. Marco Van Basten fue 3 veces Balón de oro, que se dice pronto. Repito, DC.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Sep 2021)

Juega hazard jajajajajaaja risas aseguradas.

Les estoy robando la señal de Movistar a unos vecinos socialistas, con un poco de suerte no tengo que bajar al bar denigrante donde me asalta el anciano ese yonki que se tira a la Araceli.


----------



## Gorrión (19 Sep 2021)




----------



## Fiodor (19 Sep 2021)

Va a ser un partido muy peleado. El Valencia siempre se mata contra el Madrid. Yo hubiera puesto en la primera parte a Camavinga por Modric y a Rodrygo por Hazard. En la segunda parte, con el Valencia más cansado, hubiera metido a Modric y Hazard para aprovechar los espacios...


----------



## Gorrión (19 Sep 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> Va a ser un partido muy peleado. El Valencia siempre se mata contra el Madrid. Yo hubiera puesto en la primera parte a Camavinga por Modric y a Rodrygo por Hazard. En la segunda parte, con el Valencia más cansado, hubiera metido a Modric y Hazard para aprovechar los espacios...



AL revés también vale, el Valencia saldrá como el Inter, muy intensos la primera media hora. Cuando estén cansados los chavales tendrán mas facilidad.

Yo también habría hecho cambios, el entrenador sabrá mejor que nosotros como están físicamente.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Sep 2021)

Venga, que esto empieza.

Estoy con vía salétiler, por si alguien necesita minuto y resultado a tiempo real...

Y os recuerdo un buen streaming:




__





Valencia CF vs Real Madrid Live Stream | FBStreams


Watch Valencia CF vs Real Madrid stream online on FBStream. Here how you can watch all the match action for Valencia CF vs Real Madrid. FB stream for Valencia CF vs Real Madrid quality stream on mobile and desktop.




fbstream.me


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2021)

Carletto, haciendo de Carletto y haciendo unas rotaciones de casi 360º.

Da rabia ver como Panzard le corta el camino a un jugadorazo como Rodrygo.


----------



## Suprimo (19 Sep 2021)

Pillo sitio con retraso amegos


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Sep 2021)

negricius negreando


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Sep 2021)

está el,partido entretenido


----------



## Suprimo (19 Sep 2021)

Lo cierto es que se han juntado 3 partidos majos hoy


----------



## Edu.R (19 Sep 2021)

Hazard gosta.


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hazard gosta.



tiene el mismo gol que yo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Sep 2021)

enésimo piscinicius, qué puto asco da


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Sep 2021)

segunda lesión en el Valencia


----------



## Edu.R (19 Sep 2021)

Dios se está cobrando los 3 penalties del año pasado. La mala suerrrrrrrte.


----------



## Edge2 (19 Sep 2021)

Otra lesion en el valencia...


----------



## Suprimo (19 Sep 2021)

Vaya pvpas


----------



## HArtS (19 Sep 2021)

El Valencia está haciendo un esfuerzo físico de tal magnitud que en menos de media hora ya se han roto dos de sus jugadores.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (19 Sep 2021)

El isco belga parece un jugador de futbol


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Sep 2021)

Carvajal también lesionado. Van tres.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (19 Sep 2021)

Algo me dice que no van a dejar 10 min de descuento


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Sep 2021)

Carvajal tiene que haber salido defectuoso de fábrica, no aguanta 4 partidos sin romperse desde hace años..


----------



## euromelon (19 Sep 2021)

Entralucas garrapata váter


El año pasado nos costó dos goles contra el violencia


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2021)

Tenemos un problema en la banda derecha, y la renovación de Carva (por bien que nos caiga) es un error.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Sep 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Entralucas garrapata váter
> 
> 
> El año pasado nos costó dos goles contra el violencia



Poesía pura


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Sep 2021)

penal¿??


----------



## Suprimo (19 Sep 2021)

¿Pero en qué coño llegan a pensar?


----------



## Edge2 (19 Sep 2021)

penalty


----------



## pepitoburbujas (19 Sep 2021)

Dónde lo veis? fbstream no va


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Sep 2021)

nada, circulen


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (19 Sep 2021)

Piscinazo propio de Greg Luganis


----------



## Suprimo (19 Sep 2021)

Primero intentando meter el melón a baja altura y luego a ver si cuela al piscina


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Sep 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Dónde lo veis? fbstream no va



son como 8 links diferentes... vete probándolos hasta que haya uno estable


----------



## Edu.R (19 Sep 2021)

El Valencia se piensa que le van a pitar penalty con cualquier cosa, como el año pasado.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Sep 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Dónde lo veis? fbstream no va



Yo lo estoy viendo en un bar pero lo he probado por curiosidad y tiraba bien (además sirve para hacer listening)


----------



## barullo (19 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pillo sitio con retraso amegos



El retraso lo llevas de serie


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Dónde lo veis? fbstream no va



a mí me va mal en casi todo, pero estoy con esto con el VPN del Opera









Soccer Schedule


List all available live Soccer streams on Stream2watch.




reddit.stream2watch.sx


----------



## euromelon (19 Sep 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Dónde lo veis? fbstream no va



Orange TV va bien


----------



## Suprimo (19 Sep 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Dónde lo veis? fbstream no va



Las ISPs bloquean el propio stream, usa un VPN


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> El retraso lo llevas de serie





umor de calidac


----------



## HArtS (19 Sep 2021)

@pepitoburbujas Yo lo veo acá: PirloTV Online: Canal-1


----------



## Suprimo (19 Sep 2021)

Pues el todopoderoso PSG al descanso empatando a cero


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Sep 2021)

oye lo de tener pasodobles en directo en el estadio, ¿puede ser más paco???
Parece el partido una pacorrida de toros, no me jodas


----------



## Edu.R (19 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pues el todopoderoso PSG al descanso empatando a cero



Y lo que te rondaré, morena


----------



## barullo (19 Sep 2021)

Huy el conguito casi la mete por la escuadra


----------



## Suprimo (19 Sep 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> oye lo de tener pasodobles en directo en el estadio, ¿puede ser más paco???
> Parece el partido una pacorrida de toros, no me jodas



Luego se preguntan por qué se van los niños-rata al fornait


----------



## Edu.R (19 Sep 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> oye lo de tener pasodobles en directo en el estadio, ¿puede ser más paco???
> Parece el partido una pacorrida de toros, no me jodas



Pasodobles y publicidad de Bitcoin, todo en uno. Tradición y modernismo.


----------



## Suprimo (19 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Y lo que te rondaré, morena



En honor a la verdac, OL están teniendo mucha suerte e incluso Messi ha tirado al palo


----------



## HArtS (19 Sep 2021)

Que desastre Lucas.


----------



## barullo (19 Sep 2021)

Cabezazo al muñeco...se agranda la leyenda del canguro


----------



## Suprimo (19 Sep 2021)

Pues ya las va teniendo el Violencia CF


PD Y por cierto, la Juve va ganando con goles que no mete ni de pvta coña Morralla con la selección


----------



## fachacine (19 Sep 2021)

Qué castaña de jugador Lucas Váter, me desespera ver a semejante mediocre jugando en mi equipo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Sep 2021)

- Chaval, tu que eres joven (42): Hay que atraer al público joven a La Liga...

- Perfecto, jefe, tengo unas buenas ideas para ello: 

. entradas a 120 pavos o 100/mes si lo quieren ver desde casa
. mantener su completa atención durante 90 minutos
. podemos meter musicota guapa de fondo (pasodobles)
. mantener a todas las estrellas jóvenes en ligas extranjeras


----------



## barullo (19 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pues ya las va teniendo el Violencia CF
> 
> 
> PD Y por cierto, la Juve va ganando con goles que no mete ni de pvta coña Morralla con la selección



El que le mete a los espaghettis en semifinales es alardístico, las cosas como son


----------



## Fiodor (19 Sep 2021)

Primera parte seria del Madrid, pero el Valencia está muy bien posicionado... Espero que en la segunda parte haya más espacios, porque hacer un gol a este equipo es jodido...


----------



## Gorrión (19 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> a mí me va mal en casi todo, pero estoy con esto con el VPN del Opera
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo uso el acestream para ver los partidos, una vez instalado me paso por aquí y listos





__





Live Valencia – Real Madrid | Spain. Primera Division | Sopcast & Acestream Links | FootySaga


Watch Valencia – Real Madrid - Spain. Primera Division football match at 19:00, Sunday, 19-09-2021. Sopcast, acestream links available here for you to get the highest quality of streaming.




footysaga.com





Hay muchas mas, cualquier partido en google con las palabras acestream detrás y listos.


----------



## Suprimo (19 Sep 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> - Chaval, tu que eres joven (42): Hay que atraer al público joven a La Liga...
> 
> - Perfecto, jefe, tengo unas buenas ideas para ello:
> 
> ...



Y los partidos a la hora de comer, los viernes o los lunes, comentaristas retrasados, prohibir que se emitan resúmenes en los telediarios, pedrelol y su chiringuito de la coca; rumores paco de mierda con nvla información, meter el antifutbol femenino con calzador, etc...


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Yo uso el acestream para ver los partidos, una vez instalado me paso por aquí y listos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gracias, voy a probarlo.


----------



## Gorrión (19 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> gracias, voy a probarlo.



El último link va perfecto y se ve de vicio, creo que es polaco.


----------



## fachacine (19 Sep 2021)

Alaba dando gritos en el pasillo de vestuarios en plan jefazo


----------



## Suprimo (19 Sep 2021)

Gol del Lyon 


PD Está fallando el foroc, _¡Calbopez!_

PD2 Vulve a empatar el peseyé


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Sep 2021)

está fallando mucho el foro...
@calopez no tendrás los servidores en Canarias, no?


----------



## HArtS (19 Sep 2021)

Otra cagada de Lucas que casi cuesta un gol.


Si fuera Ancelotti pongo a Valverde de lateral antes que a Vázquez.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Sep 2021)

tuvo el gol el VLC ahí


----------



## barullo (19 Sep 2021)

Joder el Guedes qué malo que es


----------



## Suprimo (19 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Joder el Guedes qué malo que es



Pues como todo el Violencia


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Sep 2021)

merece un gol el VLC


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Sep 2021)

El mamadou este del Valencia es muy bueno no?


----------



## Edge2 (19 Sep 2021)

Esta perdonando mucho el valencia, ganará el madrit...


----------



## el ruinas II (19 Sep 2021)

hazard vete a la mierda


----------



## fachacine (19 Sep 2021)

Vaya partidito de Casemiro...


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Sep 2021)

Joder vaya obsesión tenéis con Hazard, esta haciendo un partido bastante correcto...


----------



## filets (19 Sep 2021)




----------



## Suprimo (19 Sep 2021)

¿Lo de sacar a Rodrygo es algún trauma o qué?


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Lo de sacar a Rodrygo es algún trauma o qué?



Eso parece... me estoy indignando por momentos. Carletto es capaz de no ponerlo con tal de proteger a Panzard.


----------



## barullo (19 Sep 2021)

filets dijo:


>



Luego decís del barsa que si son señoritas que se tiran al menor contacto


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2021)

Los laterales que tenemos ahora, son la peor pareja que recuerdo en toda mi vida.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Sep 2021)

gooooooolllll


----------



## Edge2 (19 Sep 2021)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Edge2 (19 Sep 2021)

jajajajajajajajajaa, uno del castilla jajajajajaaj


----------



## Suprimo (19 Sep 2021)

Pues nada, se consuma un desastre, tampoco están los del Violencia haciendo algo extraordinario, pero de momento es justo


----------



## Señor Moscoso (19 Sep 2021)

Puto lucas


----------



## el ruinas II (19 Sep 2021)

lucas cancer LA PUTA QUE TE REMILPARIO


----------



## Edu.R (19 Sep 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Que desastre Lucas.



Jijijijiji.


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2021)

nada que no merezcamos... Zidane empieza a calentar.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Sep 2021)

Hay que ser criminal para sacar a Lucas.

Por cierto, gran renovación de Florentino...


----------



## barullo (19 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pues nada, se consuma un desastre, tampoco están los del Violencia haciendo algo extraordinario, pero de momento es justo



Ya tendría que ir esto 2-0


----------



## Suprimo (19 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Eso parece... me estoy indignando por momentos. Carletto es capaz de no ponerlo con tal de proteger a Panzard.



Pues a ese le dejaría en el _canpo_, amego hoy no pide ni segarros...


----------



## HArtS (19 Sep 2021)

Cagada de Lucas, gol del Valencia...


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 Sep 2021)

pedazo de asistencia de lucas


----------



## Edge2 (19 Sep 2021)

Gran actuacion de lucas cancer...


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Sep 2021)

Los defensas ahora van obsesionados con no hacer mano, ya me dirás Militao lo que puede tapar ese tiro yendo con las manos a la espalda como va... 

Sobrevalorado hasta la nausea Benzemalo


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2021)

A ver si empatáis, mandriles, que no estáis jugando una mierda.

A ver el cacaminga ese, si no es otro bitelchust


----------



## Edu.R (19 Sep 2021)

Se puede empatar, el Valencia está con muy poquita energía. Les ha caido el gol cuando peor estaban.


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2021)

joder Benzy, que bueno es


----------



## artemis (19 Sep 2021)

Pedazo asistencia de Lucas Vater


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> joder Benzy, que bueno es



Una máquina


----------



## euromelon (19 Sep 2021)

Gol culpa de lucas garrapata vater


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Sep 2021)

Aguantar a Nacho de lateral en lugar de Miguel es para despedir al macarroni...


----------



## barullo (19 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Se puede empatar, el Valencia está con muy poquita energía. Les ha caido el gol cuando peor estaban.



Pero van ganando ¿no?  

Es que lo pintas como si os viniera de puta madre que marque el Valencia


----------



## fachacine (19 Sep 2021)

Lamentable hoy Ancelotti, lamentable


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 Sep 2021)

salen isco y jovic ahora si que remonta el madrid


----------



## barullo (19 Sep 2021)

Ahi está Isco para arreglarlo todo jojojo


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2021)

Isco&Jovic, victoria (del Valencia) segura.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (19 Sep 2021)

Pero estos cambios qué puta mierda es esto?


----------



## Suprimo (19 Sep 2021)

Tiene que ser divertido que te termine ganando un partido Icardi en un equipo lleno de cromos


----------



## Gorrión (19 Sep 2021)

No entiendo por qué el cejas quema a los veteranos, por meter algún joven en el 11 tampoco pasa nada.


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Aguantar a Nacho de lateral en lugar de Miguel es para despedir al macarroni...



pues sí...


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Sep 2021)

Es lo que hay.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (19 Sep 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Aguantar a Nacho de lateral en lugar de Miguel es para despedir al macarroni...



Y cuando sumas que pone a Lucas Cancer en el otro lateral completa la cagada...

Miguel por.la.izquierda y Nacho por.la.derecha tras la lesión de Carvajal.


Pensemos bien, y digamos que quiere proteger a Miguel, se le culpaban de los dos goles encajados del.otro día


----------



## Suprimo (19 Sep 2021)

Sólo falta Marcelo para la quinta del burguer al completo


----------



## Edu.R (19 Sep 2021)

Habrá que agarrarse a un añadido generoso y a la épica.

Yo si creo.


----------



## Edge2 (19 Sep 2021)

roja


----------



## fachacine (19 Sep 2021)

Hoy se ve obligado a sacar a Hazard porque no lo sacó el otro dia contra el Inter cuando precisamente hoy la titularidad se la merecía Rodrigo. Qué mal Ancelotti


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2021)

Tiene pinta de que encajamos otro gol.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Sep 2021)

Saca a un 9 puro como Jovic pero cualquier cosa menos sentar al que está en el campo, los malabarismos que sean necesarios para no sentar a la "estrella" ...


----------



## hartman (19 Sep 2021)

hugo hard le jode la noche a alfred hard.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Sep 2021)

Lo siento chicos, como le diría a una de mis charos, hoy no puedo estar con vosotros comentando el partido porque me ha salido una operación urgente.


----------



## Suprimo (19 Sep 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Saca a un 9 puro como Jovic pero cualquier cosa menos sentar al que está en el campo, los malabarismos que sean necesarios para no sentar a la "estrella" ...



No va a haber tiro alguno desde fuera del área que entre entre los 3 palos, eso es más de Narnia...


----------



## subvencionados (19 Sep 2021)

Un despropósito todo. Empezando por la planificación y adquisición de jugadores por parte de la directiva hasta la gestión del partido por parte del entrenador. Cuando el ritmo del equipo te lo marca un señor con 36 años que no defiende ya para que las pocas energías que tiene las dedique a atacar pues pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## barullo (19 Sep 2021)

¿cuánto hay que descontar? ¿cuánto quieren los señores?

Lo digo porque luego lloráis de lo que le dan al Atlético de Madrid


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Sep 2021)

negriciussssssssss


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Sep 2021)

Goooool del killer


----------



## el ruinas II (19 Sep 2021)

gol de o rei


----------



## Edge2 (19 Sep 2021)

Mejor el empate....


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Sep 2021)

loooooooool


----------



## Suprimo (19 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿cuánto hay que descontar? ¿cuánto quieren los señores?
> 
> Lo digo porque luego lloráis de lo que le dan al Atlético de Madrid



Por lo menos empatan en el tiempo reglamentario


----------



## Edu.R (19 Sep 2021)

Yo creo que esto no acaba 1-1, pero no sé quien va a marcar.


----------



## Suprimo (19 Sep 2021)

Vini sigue siendo pichichi...


----------



## barullo (19 Sep 2021)

La madre que parió qué potra


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2021)

Vini!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! la madre que te pario!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

justo iba a postear expresando mi decepción por él hahahaha


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Sep 2021)

Pues a mi Camavinga si se me asemeja a alguien es a Modric pero en joven y oscuro, tiene ese mismo dinamismo con la bola... 


Goooool de benzemalo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Sep 2021)

amegoooooo


----------



## Señor Moscoso (19 Sep 2021)

Yo siempre crei


----------



## Suprimo (19 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> La madre que parió qué potra



Cosas de no tener abuelos con la lengua fvera como Suarez


----------



## Gorrión (19 Sep 2021)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## barullo (19 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Por lo menos empatan en el tiempo reglamentario



Jajaja


----------



## el ruinas II (19 Sep 2021)

gol del amego, tenemos dinamita arriba


----------



## Edge2 (19 Sep 2021)

Quitais las ganas de vivir.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Sep 2021)

relooooooool


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (19 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿cuánto hay que descontar? ¿cuánto quieren los señores?
> 
> Lo digo porque luego lloráis de lo que le dan al Atlético de Madrid



Ya no nos hace falta... ¿ podemos guardar el comodín para otro día?


----------



## Edu.R (19 Sep 2021)

subvencionados dijo:


> Un despropósito todo.



Todo, si.

GOSTA.


----------



## barullo (19 Sep 2021)

Vaya banda de gilipollas los del Valencia no me jodas


----------



## HArtS (19 Sep 2021)

golll de Karim!!!


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2021)

Benzy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! el mejor jugador del mundo, y mejor rematador de cabeza del mundo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Sep 2021)

lo que le pasa a este madrid es que le sobran los 85 minutos de partido. con jugar los últimos 5 le vale.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2021)

Joder, ese gol de bencemalo ha sido una mano de libro


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Una máquina


----------



## barullo (19 Sep 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Ya no nos hace falta... ¿ podemos guardar el comodín para otro día?



Con la potra que tenéis y los porteritos que os enfrentan deseo concedido


----------



## HArtS (19 Sep 2021)

Por cierto, muy bueno el partido de Benzema y Vinicius hoy.

Un gol y una asistencia cada uno.

Al parecer arreglaron el problema personal que tenían entre ellos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2021)

Bence mano


----------



## Edu.R (19 Sep 2021)

5 que acabarán siendo 6.


----------



## Suprimo (19 Sep 2021)

Buen golpe en el hígado al caranigga, se nota que son el Violencia CF


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Vaya banda de gilipollas los del Valencia no me jodas



La verdad es que el Valencia daba la impresión de estar dándolo todo y que se habían encontrado con un gol de potra... aunque si, yo crei que palmabamos...


----------



## euromelon (19 Sep 2021)

Isco y váter no marcan ni asisten


----------



## Señor Moscoso (19 Sep 2021)

Titulares: "Isco revoluciona el partido"


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2021)

le ha cambiado la cara a Carletto jajaja


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


>



Qué puedo decir man, a mi no me gusta... ha empujado como dios manda en el gol, eso sí
.


----------



## barullo (19 Sep 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> La verdad es que el Valencia daba la impresión de estar dándolo todo y que se habían encontrado con un gol de potra... aunque si, yo crei que palmabamos...



No me jodas ¿cómo pueden perder un partido así de esta manera?

Está mal que te empaten ¿pero ese segundo gol con el portero que no se entera de nada? y todo en 3 minutos


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Qué puedo decir man, a mi no me gusta... ha empujado como dios manda en el gol, eso sí
> .



No hay nadie el mundo mejor que Benzy de cabeza.


----------



## el ruinas II (19 Sep 2021)

mabappe 


Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Titulares: "Isco revoluciona el partido"



jajajaaaa


----------



## Suprimo (19 Sep 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Bence mano



La mano de Allah, amego


----------



## Edge2 (19 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> No hay nadie el mundo mejor que Benzy de cabeza.



Que cabeza, si la ha metido con el codo


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No me jodas ¿cómo pueden perder un partido así de esta manera?
> 
> Está mal que te empaten ¿pero ese segundo gol con el portero que no se entera de nada? y todo en 3 minutos



Entiendo tu frustración, a mi también me sentó como una patada ese autogol ridículo del Villareal de hace una semanas...


----------



## Edge2 (19 Sep 2021)

Hay que joderse...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (19 Sep 2021)

Caraminga tiene flor, uno di noi


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2021)

Gol de Bence mano
Le han hecho el lío al valencia


----------



## barullo (19 Sep 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Entiendo tu frustración, a mi también me sentó como una patada ese autogol ridículo del Villareal de hace una semanas...



Al margen de eso si os meten ese gol a vosotros os cagáis en la puta madre del canguro y con razón porque es un balón del portero

Y de frustración nada pues anda que no queda liga para que la caguen unos y otros


----------



## Edu.R (19 Sep 2021)

La épica, compañeros.

Somos quienes somos. Por algo. Si.


----------



## Gorrión (19 Sep 2021)

De mano nada le da en el hombro.


----------



## Suprimo (19 Sep 2021)

3 pvntos que ganan


----------



## barullo (19 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> La épica, compañeros.
> 
> Somos quienes somos. Por algo. Si.



Si, sois quienes sois por santa potra bendita  

Date una ducha que huele a mierda hasta aqui


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Caraminga tiene flor, uno di noi



parece jugador de baloncesto, le saca una cabeza al resto. Es raro ver jugadores tan altos en el medio.


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Hay que joderse...



hazte blanco!


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2021)

Tengo que ver esa repetición, pero vamos, levanta el brazo separando del cuerpo para rematar y no la da con el hombro precisamente.


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2021)

Acabo de ver que Poche ha quitado a Messi. No sabe Pochettino la que le espera.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Sep 2021)

Partido lamentable por negarse a meter a Miguel. El dibujo con 3 centrales en ataque y otras historias, por no meter a Miguel, que es mil veces mejor que Nacho (y que todos los demás).

Una cosa positiva, a diferencia de ZZ, que no cambiaba nada, este partido se gana porque Carletto ha metido todo lo que tenía en ataque. Todo. Y cuando haces eso, aunque todo sea un desastre, pasan cosas.


----------



## Azote87 (19 Sep 2021)

Otra vez nigricius y Benzema arreglando esto


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Sep 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Caraminga tiene flor, uno di noi



Lo más importante de Camavinga es que, lo sacas en esa batalla chunga del segundo tiempo, teniendo 18 años, y el tío no desentona, te juega bien.


----------



## filets (19 Sep 2021)

Por cierto
Ha sido cambiar a Messi y el PSG ha empezado a jugar al futbol y ha ganado su partido






Se demuestra que sin la proteccion arbitral y mediatica que tenia en España MESSI es solo un buen jugador


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2021)

a los expertos en fuchibol cuántico que hayan visto el partido sin cortes, que ha hecho Camavinga?. Podemos dejar descansar algún partido a Modric antes de que se lesione?.


----------



## Fiodor (19 Sep 2021)

Menuda locura de final. Los cambios a la desesperada le han funcionado a Ancelotti. El Madrid ha empezado muy mal la segunda parte, aparte del gol, y luego se han matado por ganar el partido. Me ha gustado esa actitud final de hambre por ganar, de no conformarse con el empate. Aunque todavía hay que limar alguna aspereza atrás...


----------



## filets (19 Sep 2021)

Benzema pichichi
Y Vini segundo


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2021)

a los expertos en fuchibol cuántico que hayan visto el partido sin cortes, que ha hecho Camavinga?. Podemos dejar descansar algún partido a Modric antes de que se lesione?.


----------



## Edge2 (19 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> hazte blanco!


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> a los expertos en fuchibol cuántico que hayan visto el partido sin cortes, que ha hecho Camavinga?. Podemos dejar descansar algún partido a Modric antes de que se lesione?.



Modric llegó al Madrid con 27 años y mucha mili hecha. Camavinga, de momento, con 18 años ha aguantado en ese campo de minas y te ha ganado varios duelos. Malo no parece y, por cierto, tiene más cancha que Odegaard, de aquí a Laponia...


----------



## ccc (19 Sep 2021)

Felicitar a Bordalas porque ha hecho en muy pocos partidos un Valencia muy competitivo, mas alla de sus posibilidades.

Respecto a Ancelotti creo que bien en los cambios, pero o cambia su "idea" o nos vamos a deshinchar y ademas rapido; hoy era partido para hacer cambios, como por ejemplo, Camavinga por Modric: simplemente es otro ritmo; respecto a Benzema podemos decir lo mismo: hoy era partido para Jovic, Benzemalo tiene que descansar y el otro tiene que coger ritmo de competicion: Benzema no va a aguantar jugando von el madrid y con su seleccion.

Hazard me ha gustado, al igual que Valverde; Casemiro sigue arrastrandose y le seguimos dando bola. 

No se, me voy con malas sensaciones, Ancelloti con el gol en contra ha comenzado a hacer cambios sin sentido (no me refiero al de Camavinga) y al final hemos tenido suerte; en mi opinion, hemos perdido 60 minutos jugando con Casemiro y Modric: El equipo juega lento y sin capacidad de presionar. El Valencia es un buen equipo, pero es que el medio del campo era mas suyo que nuestro.

Ancelotti despierta: Ya es la segunda vez que te equivocas con el once inicial (Inter y Valencia)


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Sep 2021)

https://i.ibb.co/ThCw0FN/kamavinga-1.gif


----------



## filets (19 Sep 2021)




----------



## fachacine (19 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Si, sois quienes sois por santa potra bendita
> 
> Date una ducha que huele a mierda hasta aqui



Tus lágrimas nuestra risa


----------



## filets (19 Sep 2021)




----------



## sociedadponzi (19 Sep 2021)

remontada de suerte y anecdotica pero con zidane no se vieron estas anecdotas ni una vez


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Modric llegó al Madrid con 27 años y mucha mili hecha. Camavinga, de momento, con 18 años ha aguantado en ese campo de minas y te ha ganado varios duelos. Malo no parece y, por cierto, tiene más cancha que Odegaard, de aquí a Laponia...



Lo de Odegaard será a un tema a tratar en un tiempo si Cama se asienta ;-)


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Si, sois quienes sois por santa potra bendita
> 
> Date una ducha que huele a mierda hasta aqui



Buenas noches.


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Felicitar a Bordalas porque ha hecho en muy pocos partidos un Valencia muy competitivo, mas alla de sus posibilidades.
> 
> Respecto a Ancelotti creo que bien en los cambios, pero o cambia su "idea" o nos vamos a deshinchar y ademas rapido; hoy era partido para hacer cambios, como por ejemplo, Camavinga por Modric: simplemente es otro ritmo; respecto a Benzema podemos decir lo mismo: hoy era partido para Jovic, Benzemalo tiene que descansar y el otro tiene que coger ritmo de competicion: Benzema no va a aguantar jugando von el madrid y con su seleccion.
> 
> ...



Lesiones al margen, dudo mucho que Carletto cambie el once. Es su forma de gestionar las plantillas.


----------



## road runner (19 Sep 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Tengo que ver esa repetición, pero vamos, levanta el brazo separando del cuerpo para rematar y no la da con el hombro precisamente.



Sigan mamando.
Y compre unas gafas.


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2021)

filets dijo:


>



la pera.... el PSG se va a autodestruir.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo de Odegaard será a un tema a tratar en un tiempo si Cama se asienta ;-)



Me gusta Odegaard. Es mala venta. Pero es un tipo que necesita mucho de escenarios propicios. En cambio, al moreno este, lo sacas en cualquier momento y contexto y te hace cosas. 

Jugador para todo el tiempo, para todo el campo, como decía don Arrigo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2021)

Mete el gol de Bence Mano uno del atleti y nos sacan tarjeta roja y nos expulsan varios partidos


----------



## Gorrión (19 Sep 2021)

filets dijo:


>



Ese tío es la mayor mentira del fútbol jamás contada, 1 champions en 10 años y tropecientos valones de oro por ganar ligas donde estaba protegido por la mafia de la LFP.

Y lo comparan con Ronaldo...


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Sep 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Mete el gol de Bence Mano uno del atleti y nos sacan tarjeta roja y nos expulsan varios partidos



Ya tenemos a los limpiabotas de Catar y Tebas llorando por el hilo...


----------



## barullo (19 Sep 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Buenas noches.



Ahi se ven bien los codos madridistas en las caras de los rivales  

Sin mencionar esos descuentos que os pican tanto cuando se los conceden a otros, claro


----------



## Talabera (19 Sep 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Gol de Bence mano
> Le han hecho el lío al valencia



Lo mismo es que en tu pueblo teneis la mano por el hombro


----------



## Talabera (19 Sep 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Felicitar a Bordalas porque ha hecho en muy pocos partidos un Valencia muy competitivo, mas alla de sus posibilidades.
> 
> Respecto a Ancelotti creo que bien en los cambios, pero o cambia su "idea" o nos vamos a deshinchar y ademas rapido; hoy era partido para hacer cambios, como por ejemplo, Camavinga por Modric: simplemente es otro ritmo; respecto a Benzema podemos decir lo mismo: hoy era partido para Jovic, Benzemalo tiene que descansar y el otro tiene que coger ritmo de competicion: Benzema no va a aguantar jugando von el madrid y con su seleccion.
> 
> ...



Como siempre los equipos de bórdalas 
dando palos y perdiendo tiempo como un equipo pequeño de mierda
el pvto Lucas Vázquez ha estado dando por culo desde que ha salido
por cierto, el madrid está demostrando estar físicamente mejor que todos los que se han enfrentado a el


----------



## Talabera (19 Sep 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Mete el gol de Bence Mano uno del atleti y nos sacan tarjeta roja y nos expulsan varios partidos


----------



## road runner (19 Sep 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Me gusta Odegaard. Es mala venta. Pero es un tipo que necesita mucho de escenarios propicios



Con escenarios propicios jugaría bien mi abuela. 
El Madrid no suele encontrar escenarios propicios en la liga.
Encuentra equipos que se cierran, que dan patadas, que se tiran.
Como el Atleti, vaya.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (19 Sep 2021)

No os olvidéis en los análisis de la cagada que supone tener a Lucas Vazquez de lateral.

Primera jugada del Valencia en la segunda parte = cagada de Vater= ocasión clara del Valencia.
Lucas mirando como le pasa el balón por encima.

Y el gol de Valencia, ejemplo manifiesto de la ignorancia que demuestra Vater sobre el puesto de lateral. De esto goles responsabilidad de Vater nos comimos varios el.año pasado.


----------



## ccc (19 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Lesiones al margen, dudo mucho que Carletto cambie el once. Es su forma de gestionar las plantillas.



Ancelotti es un entrenador de jerarquias, pero creo que esta vez le ha quedado claro que en la piramide esta el ser superior y ya le habran dado el toque que debe apostar a los jovenes o se va a casa.

Por que creeis que se han cepillado a ZZ? Pues porque el club estaba renovando la plantilla y el calvo pasaba de todo y seguia con los suyos; a Valverde, del que todo el mundo dice que ZZ lo descubrio, entro solo en la alineacion, cuando se lesionaron Modric y Kroos, y volvio al banquillo jugando espectacular cuando los otros estuvieron de vuelta.

A Vini por el momento ya lo ha dejado dentro, a Isco no lo mete mas de lo necesario (no tiene sentido apostar por un jugador al que el equipo no va a renovar y que ni ha conseguido regalar) y a los chavales les esta dando minutos (los pone entre el min. 60-70) .

Yo creo que se puede confiar en Anceloti, porque no se va a disparar un tiro al pie: De momento somos lideres y hemos jugado 2/3 partidos muy dignos de ver (y no me refiero a este), de esos que no hemos visto en los ultimos anyos con el calvo.


----------



## Gorrión (19 Sep 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Como siempre los equipos de bórdalas
> dando palos y perdiendo tiempo como un equipo pequeño de mierda
> el pvto Lucas Vázquez ha estado dando por culo desde que ha salido
> por cierto, el madrid está demostrando estar físicamente mejor que todos los que se han enfrentado a el



Es que el mejor fichaje del Madrid este año es el preparador Antonio Pintus




Y calvo.


----------



## Talabera (19 Sep 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> No os olvidéis en los análisis de la cagada que supone tener a Lucas Vazquez de lateral.
> 
> Primera jugada del Valencia en la segunda parte = cagada de Vater= ocasión clara del Valencia.
> Lucas mirando como le pasa el balón por encima.
> ...



No se entiende que lo pongan ahi


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Ancelotti es un entrenador de jerarquias, pero creo que esta vez le ha quedado claro que en la piramide esta el ser superior y ya le habran dado el toque que debe apostar a los jovenes o se va a casa.
> 
> Por que creeis que se han cepillado a ZZ? Pues porque el club estaba renovando la plantilla y el calvo pasaba de todo y seguia con los suyos; a Valverde, del que todo el mundo dice que ZZ lo descubrio, entro solo en la alineacion, cuando se lesionaron Modric y Kroos, y volvio al banquillo jugando espectacular cuando los otros estuvieron de vuelta.
> 
> ...



A favor de Carletto hay que reconocer que está acabando con la verbena defensiva.

Ahora el mayor problema son los laterales. Me da la impresión de que Carletto espera a Mendy. En el LD tenemos un problemón.


----------



## ccc (19 Sep 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Es que el mejor fichaje del Madrid este año es el preparador Antonio Pintus
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 780370
> 
> ...



Del que el calvo prescindio porque no se fue con el: Al final uno gana la liga con el inter y vuelve con honores y el calvo se "larga". Lo mejor? Que nadie lo quiere de vuelta.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 780368
> Ver archivo adjunto 780369



con la monserga que distéis la temporada pasada, hablando de conspiración judeomasónica arbitral, se ve que ha dao frutos


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Es que el mejor fichaje del Madrid este año es el preparador Antonio Pintus
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 780370
> 
> ...



Sin duda... la gran cagada de ZZ fue prescindir de Pintus (al parecer lo hizo porque el italiano se iba de la lengua) y traer al inútil francés que provocó record mundial de lesiones.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2021)

En trampas cuando pierde es porque hay conspiración. Si le regalan el partido, todo en orden. Joder, es alucinante


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (19 Sep 2021)

Igual nos hace más falta fichar un buen lateral derecho que un central ...

¿Os acordáis de un tal Achraf?


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (19 Sep 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> En trampas cuando pierde es porque hay conspiración. Si le regalan el partido, todo en orden. Joder, es alucinante



¿De verdad sigues con lo de la mano del amego?

Ni un jugador del Valencia ha protestado ni media, ni han levantado la mano... ¿no te hace dudar al menos?


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2021)

Tras ver la repetición, es bence mano clarísima. Debió ser anulado.

La monserga de la prensa merengue la temporada pasada, hablando de conspiraciones, se ha disipado completamente


----------



## Gorrión (19 Sep 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Igual nos hace más falta fichar un buen lateral derecho que un central ...
> 
> ¿Os acordáis de un tal Achraf?



Necesitamos un central top urgentemente, Militao no da el nivel, y un lateral para no tener que poner al desastre de Lucas.


----------



## filets (19 Sep 2021)

Estan todos los antis echando espuma por la boca


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Sep 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Igual nos hace más falta fichar un buen lateral derecho que un central ...
> 
> ¿Os acordáis de un tal Achraf?



Una pena.


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Sep 2021)

filets dijo:


> Estan todos los antis echando espuma por la boca



Pero en el Bernabéu sí se puede... vaya banda de antimadridistas.


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2021)

Pregunta, Valverde no podría adaptarse a jugar de lateral?.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2021)




----------



## Paradigmas 2 (19 Sep 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Necesitamos un central top urgentemente, Militao no da el nivel, y un lateral para no tener que poner al desastre de Lucas.



Bueno, no sé si Militao no da el nivel top.

Lo que sí es clamoroso es que Lucas no es ni lateral y un riesgo constante para el equipo.


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Sep 2021)




----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2021)




----------



## vurvujo (19 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> a los expertos en fuchibol cuántico que hayan visto el partido sin cortes, que ha hecho Camavinga?. Podemos dejar descansar algún partido a Modric antes de que se lesione?.



Hombre.... no es ni la décima parte de Modric, pero lo que hace lo hace bien, no desentona; ojalá ese sea su nivel base y así se le da minutos de descanso a Lukita.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Sep 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


>



Con la nueva norma de este año, solo es mano por debajo de la axila. Ese balón no está por debajo. Gol legal.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Lo mismo es que en tu pueblo teneis la mano por el hombro


----------



## road runner (19 Sep 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Igual nos hace más falta fichar un buen lateral derecho que un central ...
> 
> ¿Os acordáis de un tal Achraf?



Esa sí que fué una pérdida muy desgraciada.
No Odegay.


----------



## Gorrión (19 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Pregunta, Valverde no podría adaptarse a jugar de lateral?.



Sería desperdiciarlo, y con Kroos lesionado y el abuelo Modric no lo puedes sacar de su posición. Valverde le falta visión de juego y calidad en el toque, pero yo no lo sacaría de la media.

A ver si se recupera Mendy y puede pasar a Nacho al lateral derecho.

Hoy Vini ha jugado muy bien, pero ha intentado poco irse a la línea de fondo, me ha sorprendido.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Con la nueva norma de este año, solo es mano por debajo de la axila. Ese balón no está por debajo. Gol legal.



que levanta el brazo y lo separa del cuerpo para rematar


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Sep 2021)

Eso de estar andando todo el partido no le vale en Francia. Y CR sacándose el rabo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2021)

Venga coño, estáis ciegos o tenéis muy poca vergüenza


----------



## vurvujo (19 Sep 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Igual nos hace más falta fichar un buen lateral derecho que un central ...
> 
> ¿Os acordáis de un tal Achraf?



Si le recordamos, se quiso ir al Inter.


----------



## Gorrión (19 Sep 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Bueno, no sé si Militao no da el nivel top.
> 
> Lo que sí es clamoroso es que Lucas no es ni lateral y un riesgo constante para el equipo.



Tiene condiciones físicas para ser top pero creo que le falta CI, no me convence nada.

El lateral también es urgente porque Carvajal no para de lesionarse, la defensa es el punto débil este año, si cae Alaba en partidos clave estamos fuera.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Sep 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Eso de estar andando todo el partido no le vale en Francia. Y CR sacándose el rabo.



El PSG tiene poco que ganar y mucho que perder.

Tuchel hizo doblete y final de Champions, y le echaron por temas de este estilo, no porque el equipo jugase mal o no fuese competitivo. 

Es un comienzo prometedor.


----------



## road runner (19 Sep 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Bla bla bla



Venga, te lo has ganado


----------



## vurvujo (19 Sep 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


>



Sube una foto donde se vea el contacto... ahí está despegado.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2021)

Dejo esto por aquí...


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Sep 2021)

Conspuración, conspuración!
Os acordáis la temporada pasada los mandriles todo rabiosos?

Conspiración, conspiración


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (19 Sep 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Sería desperdiciarlo, y con Kroos lesionado y el abuelo Modric no lo puedes sacar de su posición. Valverde le falta visión de juego y calidad en el toque, pero yo no lo sacaría de la media.
> 
> A ver si se recupera Mendy y puede pasar a Nacho al lateral derecho.
> 
> Hoy Vini ha jugado muy bien, pero ha intentado poco irse a la línea de fondo, me ha sorprendido.



No hace falta que vuelva Mendy para poner a Nacho de lateral derecho. Está Gutierrez que me parece muy bueno, y mete unos centros muy serios.


----------



## Gorrión (19 Sep 2021)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> No hace falta que vuelva Mendy para poner a Nacho de lateral derecho. Está Gutierrez que me parece muy bueno, y mete unos centros muy serios.



A mi me gusta mucho Miguel pero está verde, contra equipos serios sigo sin verlo. Eso si, tiene un guante el cabrón, hay lateral serio para años si evoluciona.


----------



## road runner (20 Sep 2021)

Veo que hemos ganado la posesión, 61%.

Entre eso, el mierdas del Relaño deponiendo y Judas desbarrando el día está hecho.

Hala Madrid, hijosdeputa.


----------



## Fiodor (20 Sep 2021)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> No hace falta que vuelva Mendy para poner a Nacho de lateral derecho. Está Gutierrez que me parece muy bueno, y mete unos centros muy serios.



Miguel Gutiérrez es bastante bueno en ataque, sobre todo centrando balones, pero tiene bastante problemas para sacar el balón jugado desde atrás, lo que es muy peligroso para un equipo que siempre está sacando el balón jugado. Creo que le puede la presión, necesita un tiempo para coger seguridad. Tiene un gran futuro por delante, por eso es importante no quemarle demasiado este primer año.


----------



## vurvujo (20 Sep 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Dejo esto por aquí...


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Sep 2021)

Dejando al márgen la Bence mano, yo esperaba un empate. 

El valencia, sin hacer gran cosa, le ha pasado por encima al mandrid casi todo el partido y ha tenido varias ocasiones claras. El empate en propia puerta del defensor a tiro de bitelchust, con mucha suerte, desviando el balón y poco más. 

Al madrid le va a costar esta temporada, a poco que le achuchen, se les ve la cocina abierta. Curtua, está salvando muchas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Sep 2021)

vurvujo dijo:


>



pero tú te crees que ha rematao de cabeza? Jajaja


----------



## euromelon (20 Sep 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Tras ver la repetición, es bence mano clarísima. Debió ser anulado.
> 
> La monserga de la prensa merengue la temporada pasada, hablando de conspiraciones, se ha disipado completamente



Quién es este hijo de puta


----------



## vurvujo (20 Sep 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> pero tú te crees que ha rematao de cabeza? Jajaja



Lo que te estoy demostrando es que con una imagen conveniente puede parecer de cabeza o una falta de mano.
Por eso te digo que pon algunas imágenes donde se vea claramente el toque.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Sep 2021)

Bueno, venga, dejo esto otra vez por aquí y os dejo ya con vuestras cosas


----------



## vurvujo (20 Sep 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Bueno, venga, dejo esto otra vez por aquí y os dejo ya con vuestras cosas


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Sep 2021)

vurvujo dijo:


>



jajaja
Ea, ea, ya pasó, ya pasó...


----------



## John Rambo (20 Sep 2021)

A tragar polla vikinga


----------



## Hannibal (20 Sep 2021)

De todas las cosas que ha hecho mal el club en los últimos años a nivel de plantilla, la que nunca entenderé es la del lateral derecho. ¿De verdad no hay en el Castilla un Miguel Gutiérrez en esa banda?

Y lo dije el otro día y lo repito; Casemiro necesita un descanso como el comer, pero Ancejalotti lo sigue poniendo llueva o haga sol. Esperemos que no se lesione...

Por lo demás, me alegra ver que da minutos, aunque más que una oportunidad sea un marronazo, a Jovic. Y es que con Benzemá teníamos una ventaja clara al no jugar con su selección; por ese lado nos han jodido. Por eso, cuando los antis se ríen de nosotros por no tener ningún convocado con España, más me río yo. Lo que me jode es que luego convoquen a Modric, Benzemá o Vini...

En fin, al igual que el día del Inter, lo importante no es jogar bonito sino sacar los 3 puntos por lo civil o lo criminal; ya habrá tiempo de pulir la defensa y jugar mejor contra el Mallorca, este mismo miércoles.
Hala Madrid!


----------



## ccc (20 Sep 2021)

Los seguidores de ZZ se van a poner a llorar:









Goleadores de La Liga Santander 2021 - 2022 - Primera División Española - Marca.com


Lista completa y actualizada con todos los goleadores en la temporada 2021 - 2022 de la LaLiga Santander. La Primera División española al detalle en Marca.com




www.marca.com





El equipo no tiene gol y tal.


----------



## Anthony Quin (20 Sep 2021)

Yo veo un penalti del jugador del Valencia sobre benzema.



《Judas》 dijo:


> jajaja
> Ea, ea, ya pasó, ya pasó...


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Sep 2021)

Anthony Quin dijo:


> Yo veo un penalti del jugador del Valencia sobre benzema.



y aliens, hay aliens también

Pero una mano como un piano, no.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Sep 2021)

Ni árbitro ni VAR se percataron de que Bence mano había rematado con el brazo. De haber repasado la jugada como dictan las normas, el tanto hubiera sido anulado.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (20 Sep 2021)

Bueno, chavales, qué partidazo. Viva el Rock and Roll, joder. El Valencia va a perder este año muy, pero qye muy poquitos partidos. Hemos meado sangre para ganarles, pero ha sido orgasmático total. Hala Madrid, bitches!!!

Conclusiones:
1. Renovar a Lucas Vázquez y ceder a Odriozola ha sido una cagada monumental. LV tiene el nivel justito para jugar en primera división. Es todo pundonor y sacrificio y es cierto que, en momentos puntuales y en contextos muy determibados, te hace un buen papel. Pero el Madrid no puede depender de este tío para nada. O juega Nacho por la derecha o se sube al lateral derecho del Castilla (peor que Lucas hoy no va a jugar, os lo garantizo). 

2. Casemiro lleva ya un par de añitos que le cuesta Dios y ayuda coger la forma. Está pidiendo descanso a gritos. 

3. Camavinga titular indiscutible ya. De hecho, qué coño.. el centro del campo tutular del Madrid esta temporada acabará siendo Kroos, Camavinga y Valverde. Ya lo veréis.


----------



## Anthony Quin (20 Sep 2021)

Efectivamente hay mano del jugador del valencia agarrando el brazo de Benzema.


----------



## optimistic1985 (20 Sep 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Bueno, chavales, qué partidazo. Viva el Rock and Roll, joder. El Valencia va a perder este año muy, pero qye muy poquitos partidos. Hemos meado sangre para ganarles, pero ha sido orgasmático total. Hala Madrid, bitches!!!
> 
> Conclusiones:
> 1. Renovar a Lucas Vázquez y ceder a Odriozola ha sido una cagada monumental. LV tiene el nivel justito para jugar en primera división. Es todo pundonor y sacrificio y es cierto que, en momentos puntuales y en contextos muy determibados, te hace un buen papel. Pero el Madrid no puede depender de este tío para nada. O juega Nacho por la derecha o se sube al lateral derecho del Castilla (peor que Lucas hoy no va a jugar, os lo garantizo).
> ...



Camavinga está destinado a ser un jugador de época al nivel de Roberto Carlos.


----------



## euromelon (20 Sep 2021)

Joder que peñazo el subnormal ese de Judas ale al ignore


----------



## bobochat (20 Sep 2021)

RM 5 amarillas, Violencia 1.
Maxi es el nuevo Raúl García. Guarro y teatrero.
Si ficháramos a Bordalás acabaríamos los partidos con 8 jugadores.
La Liga sigue igual, que decía Julito.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (20 Sep 2021)

Maxi Gómez va justito para meter goles. 
Pero protegiendo el balón, fingiendo faltas y provocando al rival es un fenómeno. 
Y eso también es fútbol.


----------



## spam (20 Sep 2021)

Qué gustazo es siempre ganar al Violencia y dejarlos además con cara de tontos tras prometérselas tan felices. Pese a todo, se supo sufrir y el equipo va creciendo. Hala Madrid bitches!


----------



## road runner (20 Sep 2021)

Blancos dias hamijos.

Para los que vivís en los madriles, es cierto ese rumor de que el Manzanares se ha desbordado con las lágrimas de Judas (Iscariote) et al.?

Porque se les podría llevar a La Palma a sobrevolar el volcán y apagarlo.


----------



## euromelon (20 Sep 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Blancos dias hamijos.
> 
> Para los que vivís en los madriles, es cierto ese rumor de que el Manzanares se ha desbordado con las lágrimas de Judas (Iscariote) et al.?
> 
> Porque se les podría llevar a La Palma a sobrevolar el volcán y apagarlo.



Hay que ignorar masivamente a esos hijos de puta


----------



## Hannibal (20 Sep 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Blancos dias hamijos.
> 
> Para los que vivís en los madriles, es cierto ese rumor de que el Manzanares se ha desbordado con las lágrimas de Judas (Iscariote) et al.?
> 
> Porque se les podría llevar a La Palma a sobrevolar el volcán y apagarlo.



Pues debe ser mi vecino de arriba, porque hace días que no llueve y hoy me ha salido una gotera.


----------



## The Replicant (20 Sep 2021)

sólo falta que hoy gane el Granada en el Campo Nuevo con gol de Luis Suarez


----------



## vurvujo (20 Sep 2021)

No te pases de listo, ¿sabes tú lo que es la perspectiva?.

Pues pones un vídeo donde se vea el golpeo, especialmente de frente y listo. ¿O solo te vale la pespectiva donde parece que le da con el brazo pero no la que parece que le da con la cabeza?.


----------



## Harkkonen (20 Sep 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Los seguidores de ZZ se van a poner a llorar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las notas en fin de curso...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Sep 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Blancos dias hamijos.
> 
> Para los que vivís en los madriles, es cierto ese rumor de que el Manzanares se ha desbordado con las lágrimas de Judas (Iscariote) et al.?
> 
> Porque se les podría llevar a La Palma a sobrevolar el volcán y apagarlo.



Si quieres apagar el volcán coge a Xavi Hernández y ponle delante al Bayern de Múnich en un campo con el césped seco y largo.

Según empieza a decir "hemos ganado la posesión, lamentapla" lo montas en el helicóptero y voilà, problema solucionado.


----------



## road runner (20 Sep 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Si quieres apagar el volcán coge a Xavi Hernández y ponle delante al Bayern de Múnich en un campo con el césped seco y largo.
> 
> Según empieza a decir "hemos ganado la posesión, lamentapla" lo montas en el helicóptero y voilà, problema solucionado.



Si, claro, pero el Barcelona está tan hundido en la mierda que ya no tiene gracia reirse de ellos.

Ahora el Atletico Aviación. Están creciditos, como si Lisboa hubiese sido un sueño.


----------



## Harkkonen (20 Sep 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Necesitamos un central top urgentemente, Militao no da el nivel, y un lateral para no tener que poner al desastre de Lucas.



No tenían que haber renovado a Lucas y si no confían en Marvin como en MiguelG haber fichado un lateral derecho jóven pero ya con experiencia Champions...

Solo tenemos 4 defensas nivel Champions, Carvajal, Militao, Alaba y Mendy.

Lucas y Nacho no dan el nivel y MiguelG no tiene experiencia

Estamos jodidos ahí..., en Europa nos van a fusilar en las eliminatorias


----------



## Harkkonen (20 Sep 2021)

Yo de Ancelotti jugaría con 3 centrales viendo el nivel que tenemos atrás.

Militao-Alaba-Mendy

Valverde y Vinicius de carrileros


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (20 Sep 2021)

Ayer jugó en el Violencia un tal Lato. Pensé que sería polaco, como el mítico calvo aquel del Mundial 82 y resulta que se apellida Latorre.


----------



## PORRON (20 Sep 2021)

Estáis mamando fuerte con el tío vini.


----------



## PORRON (20 Sep 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Yo de Ancelotti jugaría con 3 centrales viendo el nivel que tenemos atrás.
> 
> Militao-Alaba-Mendy
> 
> Valverde y Vinicius de carrileros


----------



## road runner (20 Sep 2021)

Pues se está poniendo buen día.


> . *Ceferin, a cinco días de ser procesado por un delito de desobediencia tras el caso de la Superliga Europea*



Ceferin, a cinco días de ser procesado por un delito de desobediencia tras el caso de la Superliga Europea


----------



## Fiodor (20 Sep 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> 2. Casemiro lleva ya un par de añitos que le cuesta Dios y ayuda coger la forma. Está pidiendo descanso a gritos.



El problema de Casemiro es que sin Kroos está obligado a participar demasiado en la salida del balón. Y no es su mayor habilidad. Puede apoyar la salida de balón, acompañar a los centrocampistas, pero dándole la responsabilidad de prácticamente todas las salidas de balón, es una ruleta rusa, al final en alguna jugada la va a terminar perdiendo y regalando una ocasión de gol. 

Creo que el Madrid abusa de la salida con el balón jugado y eso le puede costar muchos goles esta temporada. A Ramos se le podían criticar muchas cosas, pero daba mucha seguridad sacando el balón jugado. Varane era más flojo en este campo, pero se defendía. El problema es tener que sacar el balón con Nacho, Lucas y Militao. El único que, por ahora, da seguridad, es Alaba, pero no es suficiente contra rivales que presionan muy arriba. No pasa nada por dar un pelotazo de vez en cuando...


----------



## Roedr (20 Sep 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> El problema de Casemiro es que sin Kroos está obligado a participar demasiado en la salida del balón. Y no es su mayor habilidad. Puede apoyar la salida de balón, acompañar a los centrocampistas, pero dándole la responsabilidad de prácticamente todas las salidas de balón, es una ruleta rusa, al final en alguna jugada la va a terminar perdiendo y regalando una ocasión de gol.
> 
> Creo que el Madrid abusa de la salida con el balón jugado y eso le puede costar muchos goles esta temporada. A Ramos se le podían criticar muchas cosas, pero daba mucha seguridad sacando el balón jugado. Varane era más flojo en este campo, pero se defendía. El problema es tener que sacar el balón con Nacho, Lucas y Militao. El único que, por ahora, da seguridad, es Alaba, pero no es suficiente contra rivales que presionan muy arriba. No pasa nada por dar un pelotazo de vez en cuando...



El problema de fondo es que Carletto no rota una mierda. Si no fuera por Pintus habríamos palmado en Milán y Valencia. Ppor mucho Pintus que tengamos, es imposible que Casemiro&Modric sean operativos sin descansos.


----------



## Fiodor (20 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> El problema de fondo es que Carletto no rota una mierda. Si no fuera por Pintus habríamos palmado en Milán y Valencia. Ppor mucho Pintus que tengamos, es imposible que Casemiro&Modric sean operativos sin descansos.



No hay alternativa de garantías ahora mismo... Kroos lesionado, Ceballos lesionado, Camavinga adaptándose (por suerte, muy rápido) e Isco no está para liderar el centro del campo... Y los chavales del Castilla necesitan todavía mucha mili... Ya no hay más, con Valverde de titular ya tienes los tres centrocampistas de calidad... Si las lesiones respetan el centro del campo, se podrá hacer una buena temporada, si no respetan, será una repetición de la temporada pasada, aspirando solamente a títulos nacionales...


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## Roedr (20 Sep 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> No hay alternativa de garantías ahora mismo... Kroos lesionado, Ceballos lesionado, Camavinga adaptándose (por suerte, muy rápido) e Isco no está para liderar el centro del campo... Y los chavales del Castilla necesitan todavía mucha mili... Ya no hay más, con Valverde de titular ya tienes los tres centrocampistas de calidad... Si las lesiones respetan el centro del campo, se podrá hacer una buena temporada, si no respetan, será una repetición de la temporada pasada, aspirando solamente a títulos nacionales...



El foro me perdone.... pero yo creo que habría que poner a Isco en algún partido para dar descanso a Case/Modric. Llevamos 5 jornadas y están fundidos, imagínate como estarán en unos meses.


----------



## HArtS (20 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> El foro me perdone.... pero yo creo que habría que poner a Isco en algún partido para dar descanso a Case/Modric.



Antonio Blanco, Camavinga o la opción de colocar a Alaba de interior si es que Modric está muy fatigado.

Creo que se entiende mi idea... Isco bajo ninguna circunstancia.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (20 Sep 2021)

Al legendario centro del campo del Real Madrid: Casemiro, Kroos, Modric le quedan veinte minutos. 

Este inicio de temporada hay dos tíos que están poniendo los huevos sobre la mesa de una manera evidente: Valverde y Camavinga. Para la otra posición me vale cualquiera de entre Casemiro, Kroos y Modric. Y además tenemos a Isco (que, estoy de acuerdo, lo está haciendo muy bien para lo que se le pide en momentos puntuales) y a Blanco (que dejó muy buenas sensaciones la temporada pasada). 

Doy por hecho que el año que viene no estarán ni Isco, ni Ceballos y que Modrid y Kroos ya estarán a punto de jubilarse. Nos hace falta otro pedazo de morlaco en el centro y cada día tengo más claro que será Paul Pogba. 

Esta temporada estoy convencido de que los titulares acabarán siendo Camavinga, Valverde y Kroos. A Carletto le costará un poco (yo creo que no le cabe en la cabeza que un crío de 18 años se esté sacando el rabo de esa manera tan bestia) pero lo acabará aceptando. 

Camavinga titular ya!!!
Viva el Madrid mandigo, cojones ya!!!


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (20 Sep 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



gostoso


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (20 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> El foro me perdone.... pero yo creo que habría que poner a Isco en algún partido para dar descanso a Case/Modric. Llevamos 5 jornadas y están fundidos, imagínate como estarán en unos meses.



El que tiene que jugar es Blanco, que ya está en la tercera temporada del Castilla y ahí ya no pinta nada. O primer equipo o cesión.


----------



## Roedr (20 Sep 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> El que tiene que jugar es Blanco, que ya está en la tercera temporada del Castilla y ahí ya no pinta nada. O primer equipo o cesión.



vale, a mí me da igual Blanco, que NPI quién es, Negro o Azul, lo que quiero es que Carletto entienda que Case y Modric tienen que descansar.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> El foro me perdone.... pero yo creo que habría que poner a Isco en algún partido para dar descanso a Case/Modric. Llevamos 5 jornadas y están fundidos, imagínate como estarán en unos meses.



De perdonar nada, Modric en el Mundia de 2018, sí, 2018, ya se estaba subiendo las medias para retrasar las faltas y los corners y así coger un poco de oxígeno en el minuto 30 de cada partido (a ver, tampoco ayudaba que Croacia no es el Brasil de Pelé, evidentemente si fuera francés le hubiese tocado correr menos). 

Gloria eterna a Luka Modric, y respeto todavía hoy porque siempre lo intenta, pero es evidente que ya no está para estos trotes. Te puede sacar algún detallazo por partido, sobre todo en Liga contra equipos menores, porque Modric cojo y acabado es mejor que el 75% de los centrocampistas de España. Pero contra equipos serios ya no le da, es que además se ve sobre el campo. Ayer entre Wass, que es buenillo, y un tal Guillamón que lleva jugados 5 partidos profesionales de centrocampista, se lo comían con patatas. Y va a ir a peor porque los otros equipos lo van a empezar a buscar en defensa.

Lo de Casemiro lo veo más como que hay tenido cero descanso por la Copa América, se acaba de ir a jugar tres partidos en una semana a Pernambuco, y cuando vuelve tiene que tapar el triple de huecos que el año pasado, incluyendo los de Modric por viejo, los de Valverde por loco, y los de Vinicius porque defiende peor que yo (eso sí, le echa muchas ganas, o sea que seguramente mejorará durante la temporada). Entre eso y que es un tío fortachón de los que parece que le cuesta coger el punto físico, pues ahora mismo es un desastre. A diferencia de lo de Modric, lo de Casemiro creo que es reversible con la vuelta de Kroos y/o un poco de trabajo táctico (por ejemplo, tirar a Valverde a una banda para que no se vaya de parranda y poner a Hazard más centrado).


----------



## road runner (20 Sep 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Esta gente son unos putos masocas. Que hacen retransmitiendo al Madrid?

La santrada, la ramatada y el gal.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Sep 2021)

No quiero ejercer de gafe, pero visca el farsa


----------



## Roedr (20 Sep 2021)

El farsa sigue en modo imparapla.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (20 Sep 2021)

vurvujo dijo:


> Si le recordamos, se quiso ir al Inter.



Porque no se le pagaba como lateral derecho lo que sí se le paga a Vater....y después de tratar con el Calbo Zz y decirle este que el puesto siempre era para Carvajal...

Acción- Reacción

Viendo la evolución del chaval igual sabia lo que valía.. como Marcos Llorente


----------



## road runner (20 Sep 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> No quiero ejercer de gafe, pero visca el farsa



Bizca!


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (20 Sep 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Antonio Blanco, Camavinga o la opción de colocar a Alaba de interior si es que Modric está muy fatigado.
> 
> Creo que se entiende mi idea... Isco bajo ninguna circunstancia.



Antonio Blanco ya ha demostrado que puede hacerlo, bien acompañado puede dar descanso a Casemiro.

¡¡Isco jamás!!


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (20 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> El farsa sigue en modo imparapla.



No jodas? Voy a encender la TV


----------



## Edu.R (20 Sep 2021)

Yo creo que remontará, pero que el Granada dé problemas en el Camp Nou es indicativo.

Cuidado con el Benfica y la Champions.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Sep 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Que BILIOSOS. Los últimos segundos en plan "ahora les aplauden, pero como sigan jugando a cerrarse atrás y pierdan partidos, ya veremos si aplauden" son épicos.

Ojito que el Barcelona lo mismo va a tener que agarrarse a no hacer el ridi y a que nosotros nos vaya regular para sonreir un poco. Como GOSTO.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Sep 2021)

Si a Koeman le dio un ataque de ansiedad porque pensaba que igual lo echaban, como siga perdiendo en el minuto 60 lo mismo va y la espicha directamente.


----------



## The Replicant (20 Sep 2021)

el Granada ens roba

taluecs


----------



## road runner (20 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo creo que* remontará*, pero que el Granada dé problemas en el Camp Nou es indicativo.
> 
> Cuidado con el Benfica y la Champions.



La ramuntada.


----------



## road runner (20 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Cuidado con el Benfica y la Champions.



El Benfica es nuestro glorioso hermano portugués. Tengo fe en ellos.

El Porto asqueroso es como la Farça y el Sporting es cutre como Laleti.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Sep 2021)

road runner dijo:


> El Benfica es nuestro glorioso hermano portugués. Tengo fe en ellos.
> 
> El Porto asqueroso es como la Farça y el Sporting es cutre como Laleti.



Hací es


----------



## road runner (20 Sep 2021)

Porque Laleti es cutre.

Como las latas de 8° del DIA que me estoy tomando para no saber nada del partido del camnou hasta que acabe.
No gafeis jijijeando en el jilo del Farça. 
Questo no ha acabao.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Sep 2021)

Un poco más y se ponen a llorar los comentaristas


----------



## Roedr (20 Sep 2021)

¿No deberíamos hacer una oferta por De Jong a los imparaplas?. Ellos felices con pasta para pagar deudas por unas semanas y los anti-Iscos del foro profundamente aliviados. Un win-win.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Sep 2021)

El otro De Jong madre mia lo que ha fallado…sus propios compañeros le han mirado con ganas de sacudirle yo creo


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (20 Sep 2021)

La primera vez que veo eso de cambiar a un delantero por un central para ponerlo de delantero centro. Para que luego digan que Koeman no es innovador.


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (20 Sep 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Neymar tiene el recurso de pegarle al defensa y que encima le piten penalty. Que le pregunten al Lyon.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Sep 2021)

no he visto el partido pero apuesto por cagada de eric garcia


----------



## Roedr (20 Sep 2021)

amigues, espero que pongáis buenos memes.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Sep 2021)

El barca ha perdido muchisima pegada este año con la marcha de Messi,tienen aun algunos buenos jugadores pero nada extraordinario,como resulte que Sevilla y Valencia tengan buenos equipos este año no descarto un drama…

por hablar,empata el puto Barca,buen jugador ese Araujo…

quien es el comentarista ese de Movistar que es mas cule que Laporta?


----------



## Hannibal (20 Sep 2021)

Ojo, que si el Farsa gana al final, y gana el partido inexplicablemente aplazado, estarían empatados con nosotros.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Sep 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ojo, que si el Farsa gana al final, y gana el partido inexplicablemente aplazado, estarían empatados con nosotros.



No ha sido así. Que se jodan


----------



## Edu.R (20 Sep 2021)

Bueno, era un partido para ganar de tranquis y calmar los ánimos; y al final han tenido que celebrar un empate en el 90'. Es un muy buen resultado para nosotros.

Su próximo partido es contra el Cádiz, que todos sabemos el partido que van a hacer: 18% de posesión y que el barcelona toque si quiere.


----------



## The Replicant (20 Sep 2021)

empate importantísimo en el Campo Nuevo ante el Granada por la lucha por la permanencia, Forca Barca

taluecs


----------



## ccc (20 Sep 2021)

Pues visto lo visto lo mejor que nos puede pasar es que a Koeman lo echen en 3/4 semanas con una crisis de resultados.

Por que lo digo? Pues muy sencillo, Koeman esta apostando por muchos crios y quieras o no le das kilometros y te sirve para reestructurar y rapido. Si lo hacen bien, en 2/3 anyos pueden estar ahi: Nosotros por otra parte, comenzamos el cambio del ciclo con la marcha de ronaldo (de eso hace ya 3 anyos) y gracias al calvo ni hemos comenzado: No me extranyaria que el BCN pueda hacer un par de fichajes que ilusionen dentro de un par de anyos y sin lacras y nosotros aun estemos con Modric.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Sep 2021)

Lo mejor es que se van a casa de subidón porque han metido gol en el minuto 90 pero vaya, que el resultado es un zurullo y el juego parece que también.


----------



## Roedr (20 Sep 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Pues visto lo visto lo mejor que nos puede pasar es que a Koeman lo echen en 3/4 semanas con una crisis de resultados.
> 
> Por que lo digo? Pues muy sencillo, Koeman esta apostando por muchos crios y quieras o no le das kilometros y te sirve para reestructurar y rapido. Si lo hacen bien, en 2/3 anyos pueden estar ahi: Nosotros por otra parte, comenzamos el cambio del ciclo con la marcha de ronaldo (de eso hace ya 3 anyos) y gracias al calvo ni hemos comenzado: No me extranyaria que el BCN pueda hacer un par de fichajes que ilusionen dentro de un par de anyos y sin lacras y nosotros aun estemos con Modric.



No tienen pasta para echar a Koeman. O los rescata el gobierno pronto o se convierten en SAD. Lo mejor sería lo segundo, porque así dejarían de estar tan politizados y darían menos asquito.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Sep 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Pues visto lo visto lo mejor que nos puede pasar es que a Koeman lo echen en 3/4 semanas con una crisis de resultados.
> 
> Por que lo digo? Pues muy sencillo, Koeman esta apostando por muchos crios y quieras o no le das kilometros y te sirve para reestructurar y rapido. Si lo hacen bien, en 2/3 anyos pueden estar ahi: Nosotros por otra parte, comenzamos el cambio del ciclo con la marcha de ronaldo (de eso hace ya 3 anyos) y gracias al calvo ni hemos comenzado: No me extranyaria que el BCN pueda hacer un par de fichajes que ilusionen dentro de un par de anyos y sin lacras y nosotros aun estemos con Modric.



Es que hay que ser garrulo por querer despido por perder un solo partido


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (20 Sep 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Pues visto lo visto lo mejor que nos puede pasar es que a Koeman lo echen en 3/4 semanas con una crisis de resultados.
> 
> Por que lo digo? Pues muy sencillo, Koeman esta apostando por muchos crios y quieras o no le das kilometros y te sirve para reestructurar y rapido. Si lo hacen bien, en 2/3 anyos pueden estar ahi: Nosotros por otra parte, comenzamos el cambio del ciclo con la marcha de ronaldo (de eso hace ya 3 anyos) y gracias al calvo ni hemos comenzado: No me extranyaria que el BCN pueda hacer un par de fichajes que ilusionen dentro de un par de anyos y sin lacras y nosotros aun estemos con Modric.



Un problema que tiene el Barsa es que al estar arruinados no podrán renovar a los canteranos que destaquen. Su modelo será el de Cedidos y Minguezas.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Sep 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> La primera vez que veo eso de cambiar a un delantero por un central para ponerlo de delantero centro. Para que luego digan que Koeman no es innovador.



Cruyff lo hizo con Alexanco. Decía que iba de cabeza mejor que Julio Salinas.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Sep 2021)

Bueno, nosotros recibimos al Mallorca, que en sus años mozos nos dio guerra muchas veces en el Bernabeu. 

Obviamente deberíamos ganar, aunque no hay que dar nada por hecho. Veremos si atrás seguimis ajustando.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (20 Sep 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Cruyff lo hizo con Alexanco. Decía que iba de cabeza mejor que Julio Salinas.



¿Pero cambiándolo? Piqué estaba en el banquillo y lo ha sacado para que jugara de delantero centro.  Una cosa es que esté jugando y le diga que suba y otra eso.


----------



## ccc (20 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> No tienen pasta para echar a Koeman. O los rescata el gobierno pronto o se convierten en SAD. Lo mejor sería lo segundo, porque así dejarían de estar tan politizados y darían menos asquito.



A ver, os estais pasando 3 pueblos: Cuando vino Laporta estaban todavia mas en la mierda. El Real madrid fichando estrellas, siendo referencia en el planeta futbol y ellos comiendo pipas resignados. Llego Laporta ficho a Ronaldinho, hizo 2/3 cosas bien y tuvo la potra de tener en la cantera a Messi y al resto a coste 0.

Lo repito, en aquel momento el BCN estaban totalmente resignados y sometidos mientras que el mundo flipaba con nuestros galacticos. Al echar a Messi, a Griezman,... han comenzado una limpia y dentro de 2/3 anyos estaran ahi: Los sueldos de Busquets, Pique, Coutinho,...,y el resto de vejestorios no joderan mas y podran volver a fichar sin problemas y es que el BCN es despues de la era Messi, una de las 3 superpotencias del mundo futbol, despues del Madrid y el united.

Es por ello tan importante que hagamos los deberes, que ganemos las proximas ligas y que fichemos a 2/3 jugadores con los que se que se puede marcar una epoca y ganar en los proximos 10 anyos 2/3 Champions mas y la mayoria de ligas.

Ellos han finalizado estrepitosamente su ventana de ganar Champions; pero nosotros, por culpa del calvo, tampoco lo hemos hecho del todo bien.en nuestra reconstruccion: Esperemos que Ancelotti lo haga mejor y que esta temporada podamos ver a algun jugador con el que podemos contar para los proximos 5 anyos (Camavinga, Vini, Rodrygo, Valverde, Miguel,...). Como he dicho, el calvo jodio a Odegaard, a llorente, a Achraff...,tios que podian estar ahi.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Sep 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> ¿Pero cambiándolo? Piqué estaba en el banquillo y lo ha sacado para que jugara de delantero centro.  Una cosa es que esté jugando y le diga que suba y otra eso.



Sí, desde el banquillo. Alexanco casi no jugaba en la era Cruyff.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Sep 2021)

ccc dijo:


> A ver, os estais pasando 3 pueblos: Cuando vino Laporta estaban todavia mas en la mierda. El Real madrid fichando estrellas, siendo referencia en el planeta futbol y ellos comiendo pipas resignados. Llego Laporta ficho a Ronaldinho, hizo 2/3 cosas bien y tuvo la potra de tener en la cantera a Messi y al resto a coste 0.
> 
> Lo repito, en aquel momento el BCN estaban totalmente resignados y sometidos mientras que el mundo flipaba con nuestros galacticos. Al echar a Messi, a Griezman,... han comenzado una limpia y dentro de 2/3 anyos estaran ahi: Los sueldos de Busquets, Pique, Coutinho,...,y el resto de vejestorios no joderan mas y podran volver a fichar sin problemas y es que el BCN es despues de la era Messi, una de las 3 superpotencias del mundo futbol, despues del Madrid y el united.
> 
> ...



El Barcelona tuvo mucha suerte de que le saliese semejante hornada, pero eso no va a pasar siempre. De hecho dudo que vuelva a pasar en las 3 próximas décadas, como poco. Ya lo hemos comentado por aquí, esta gente ha basado todo su modelo en un cortoplacismo brutal para apurar a Messi, con nefastos resultados. Se han gastado toda la pasta del futuro en ello, y encima no hay cantera que te pueda sostener esto ahora.

Además de que están más débiles, los rivales ya no le tienen miedo. Eso es importante, vais a ver como este año el Camp Nou deja de ser un fortín, cuando antes los rivales íban allí acojonados a ver si caia algo. El Getafe que lleva CERO puntos estuvo cerca de empatar, y el Granada, que no ha ganado todavía, hoy ha empatado allí (Lo del Bayern no hace falta ni comentarlo)... cuando empiecen a llegar los Betis, los Valencias, los Sevillas y los Villarreales, puede haber nutrición.

No hablamos de que vayan a quedar 8º, y seguramente les sigue dando de sobra para hacer top-4, pero no sé si con eso van a tener para comer.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Sep 2021)

Joder con los de Pandora empatando con el Granada.

Y el presidente y el borracho matándose entre ellos públicamente.

Pensé que la época del Barcelona festejando uefas con medio equipo de holandeses había sido la peor.

El depay a firmado solo por dos años, este verano se marcha.


----------



## kicorv (21 Sep 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Bueno, venga, dejo esto otra vez por aquí y os dejo ya con vuestras cosas



Me ha salido en Tapatalk esta foto del hilo, y he buscado tu comentario para mearme en tu cara.

Si no vi 7 veces la jugada a cámara lenta desde varios ángulos Y NADIE DUDÓ DE QUE LE DIÓ EN EL HOMBRO, no la vi ninguna.

Pues ya está el lloralona de turno sacando una foto tergiversada o manipulada. LAMANTABLA.


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Sep 2021)

kicorv dijo:


> Me ha salido en Tapatalk esta foto del hilo, y he buscado tu comentario para mearme en tu cara.
> 
> Si no vi 7 veces la jugada a cámara lenta desde varios ángulos Y NADIE DUDÓ DE QUE LE DIÓ EN EL HOMBRO, no la vi ninguna.
> 
> Pues ya está el lloralona de turno sacando una foto tergiversada o manipulada. LAMANTABLA.



si no crees en lo que ves, no puedo hacer nada más por ti


----------



## Ritalapollera (21 Sep 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Cruyff lo hizo con Alexanco. Decía que iba de cabeza mejor que Julio Salinas.



Hasta echeminga va mejor que Salinas y no sólo de cabeza.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Sep 2021)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Hasta echeminga va mejor que Salinas y no sólo de cabeza.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk




Es que hasta el pomerania de mi madre juega mejor que Salinas.


----------



## Glokta (21 Sep 2021)

Más que Koeman lo q a un culé le da escalofríos es la alineación del Barça

Koeman acabará cayendo, tal y como Laporta quiere resucitar el proyecto, que ya veremos porq como mucho les da para Olmo, tiene que traer a alguien más mediático


----------



## HArtS (21 Sep 2021)

ccc dijo:


> A ver, os estais pasando 3 pueblos: Cuando vino Laporta estaban todavia mas en la mierda. El Real madrid fichando estrellas, siendo referencia en el planeta futbol y ellos comiendo pipas resignados. Llego Laporta ficho a Ronaldinho, hizo 2/3 cosas bien y tuvo la potra de tener en la cantera a Messi y al resto a coste 0.
> 
> Lo repito, en aquel momento el BCN estaban totalmente resignados y sometidos mientras que el mundo flipaba con nuestros galacticos. Al echar a Messi, a Griezman,... han comenzado una limpia y dentro de 2/3 anyos estaran ahi: Los sueldos de Busquets, Pique, Coutinho,...,y el resto de vejestorios no joderan mas y podran volver a fichar sin problemas y es que el BCN es despues de la era Messi, una de las 3 superpotencias del mundo futbol, despues del Madrid y el united.
> 
> ...



En 2003 el Madrid se autodestruyó vendiendo a Makelelé, él hacía el trabajo sucio permitiendo que los galácticos mostraran su fútbol. Había buens jugadores pero nadie defendía.

Luego de 2003 el Madrid estuvo 6 años fichando mediocampistas defensivos uno tras otro (Gago, Emerson, M. Diarra, Lass Diarra) hasta que llegó Alonso en 2009. 

En cambio al Makelelé actual no lo han vendido y por si acaso están Camavinga, Blanco e incluso Valverde, todos jugadores con buen robo de balón, mucho físico y que además pueden incorporarse al ataque. Falta algún suplente más que de garantías pero al menos Florentino no repitió los horrores de 2003.


----------



## Tubiegah (21 Sep 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> En 2003 el Madrid se autodestruyó vendiendo a Makelelé, él hacía el trabajo sucio permitiendo que los galácticos mostraran su fútbol. Había buens jugadores pero nadie defendía.
> 
> Luego de 2003 el Madrid estuvo 6 años fichando mediocampistas defensivos uno tras otro (Gago, Emerson, M. Diarra, Lass Diarra) hasta que llegó Alonso en 2009.
> 
> En cambio al Makelelé actual no lo han vendido y por si acaso están Camavinga, Blanco e incluso Valverde, todos jugadores con buen robo de balón, mucho físico y que además pueden incorporarse al ataque. Falta algún suplente más que de garantías pero al menos Florentino no repitió los horrores de 2003.



Te has dejado a los dos mejores: Pablo García y el gran Gravesen.


----------



## JimTonic (21 Sep 2021)

ccc dijo:


> A ver, os estais pasando 3 pueblos: Cuando vino Laporta estaban todavia mas en la mierda. El Real madrid fichando estrellas, siendo referencia en el planeta futbol y ellos comiendo pipas resignados. Llego Laporta ficho a Ronaldinho, hizo 2/3 cosas bien y tuvo la potra de tener en la cantera a Messi y al resto a coste 0.
> 
> Lo repito, en aquel momento el BCN estaban totalmente resignados y sometidos mientras que el mundo flipaba con nuestros galacticos. Al echar a Messi, a Griezman,... han comenzado una limpia y dentro de 2/3 anyos estaran ahi: Los sueldos de Busquets, Pique, Coutinho,...,y el resto de vejestorios no joderan mas y podran volver a fichar sin problemas y es que el BCN es despues de la era Messi, una de las 3 superpotencias del mundo futbol, despues del Madrid y el united.
> 
> ...




mira macho llevamos 3-4 años de reenconstruccion desde la fuga e cristiano ronaldo, hemos gastado cientos de millones en fichajes que no han dado resultado, tenemos a autenticas remoras que no hemos podido perder por el camino (isco, marcelo y bale) , hemos fichado a la mitad de los jovenes promeetodores del planeta y solo ahora 1 o dos han empezado a dar resultado, y no tenemos reecambio de garantias para modric y kross, y neesitamos como minimo dos defensas y dos centrocampistas y un delantero top. Hemos ahorrado muchiisimo y damos beneficios y aun asi no creo que tengamos armado el equipo hasta dentro de otros 3 años y eso que mbpaee y halland vengan y camavinga de buen resultado...


y tu estas diciendo que el barca con 1400 millones de deuda (el proximo año seran 1700), con los jovenes huyendo de la massia, y que no encuentran ni un entrenador que quiera venir y me estas diciendo que en 2 años van a armar un equipo top??????


anda anda anda, esa es la prepotencia que tienen en la cabeza los barcelonistas


----------



## JimTonic (21 Sep 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> En 2003 el Madrid se autodestruyó vendiendo a Makelelé, él hacía el trabajo sucio permitiendo que los galácticos mostraran su fútbol. Había buens jugadores pero nadie defendía.
> 
> Luego de 2003 el Madrid estuvo 6 años fichando mediocampistas defensivos uno tras otro (Gago, Emerson, M. Diarra, Lass Diarra) hasta que llegó Alonso en 2009.
> 
> En cambio al Makelelé actual no lo han vendido y por si acaso están Camavinga, Blanco e incluso Valverde, todos jugadores con buen robo de balón, mucho físico y que además pueden incorporarse al ataque. Falta algún suplente más que de garantías pero al menos Florentino no repitió los horrores de 2003.




parece ser que ya se tenia fichado a Makeleele pero pararon la renovacion para traer a un top ingles que no salio, no se si era Owen


----------



## The number of de beast (21 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Barcelona tuvo mucha suerte de que le saliese semejante hornada, pero eso no va a pasar siempre. De hecho dudo que vuelva a pasar en las 3 próximas décadas, como poco. Ya lo hemos comentado por aquí, esta gente ha basado todo su modelo en un cortoplacismo brutal para apurar a Messi, con nefastos resultados. Se han gastado toda la pasta del futuro en ello, y encima no hay cantera que te pueda sostener esto ahora.
> 
> Además de que están más débiles, los rivales ya no le tienen miedo. Eso es importante, vais a ver como este año el Camp Nou deja de ser un fortín, cuando antes los rivales íban allí acojonados a ver si caia algo. El Getafe que lleva CERO puntos estuvo cerca de empatar, y el Granada, que no ha ganado todavía, hoy ha empatado allí (Lo del Bayern no hace falta ni comentarlo)... cuando empiecen a llegar los Betis, los Valencias, los Sevillas y los Villarreales, puede haber nutrición.
> 
> No hablamos de que vayan a quedar 8º, y seguramente les sigue dando de sobra para hacer top-4, pero no sé si con eso van a tener para comer.



Con la suerte solo no se vive. Si al FCB le aparecen los Puyol, Xavi, Iniesta y compañía, es entre otras cosas gracias a que un tal Van Gaal decide darles minutos y presencia en el campo cuando las cosas no iban tan bien. Y por supuesto, nadie después le va a agradecer la idea al holandés del "siempre negatifo, nunca positifo".... Las medallas luego se las ponen otros, como suele pasar habitualmente.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Sep 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Con la suerte solo no se vive. Si al FCB le aparecen los Puyol, Xavi, Iniesta y compañía, es entre otras cosas gracias a que un tal Van Gaal decide darles minutos y presencia en el campo cuando las cosas no iban tan bien. Y por supuesto, nadie después le va a agradecer la idea al holandés del "siempre negatifo, nunca positifo".... Las medallas luego se las ponen otros, como suele pasar habitualmente.



Bueno, pero aunque les dés mimutos, la calidad tiene que estar ahi. Y yo honestamente no la veo. 

El Barcelona está preso de un estilo, parece que la gente de allí prefiere que el Barcelona sea reconocible y perder, que adaptarse a los tiempos y ganar. De hecho lo que se critica de ayer, es el haber jugado a colgar balones, independientemente de que con eso se generasen ocasiones y se rascase un empate.

Si pretenden que chavales de un equipo de media tabla en 1° RFEF sea la solución...

Koeman va a ser como Solari. Bastante hace con lo que tiene, busca alternativas, pero le ha tocado una época muy mala.

Yo cojo palomitas, muchos años sufriendo la arrogancia del Barcelona, pues ahora voy a gostar de cada tropiezo, lo que dure.

Ojalá les vea en la Europa League, este año o que el viene. Me valdría.


----------



## seven up (21 Sep 2021)

ccc dijo:


> A ver, os estais pasando 3 pueblos: Cuando vino Laporta estaban todavia mas en la mierda. El Real madrid fichando estrellas, siendo referencia en el planeta futbol y ellos comiendo pipas resignados. Llego Laporta ficho a Ronaldinho, hizo 2/3 cosas bien y tuvo la potra de tener en la cantera a Messi y al resto a coste 0.
> 
> Lo repito, en aquel momento el BCN estaban totalmente resignados y sometidos mientras que el mundo flipaba con nuestros galacticos. Al echar a Messi, a Griezman,... han comenzado una limpia y dentro de 2/3 anyos estaran ahi: Los sueldos de Busquets, Pique, Coutinho,...,y el resto de vejestorios no joderan mas y podran volver a fichar sin problemas y es que el BCN es despues de la era Messi, una de las 3 superpotencias del mundo futbol, despues del Madrid y el united.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo con respecto al cabrón del calvo pero no con lo de Lapuerta. La situación económica del club y de Cataluña no era la misma, ni tenían el pufo que tienen ahora, ni la Generalitat vivía en una guerra civil, vivíamos todos en una época burbujil en la que había dinero por todas partes (a crédito pero la había). Juanito se trajo como bien dice a Ronaldinho pero también puso el talonario para traer a Quaresma, a Márquez, a Etoo, a Deco, a Guily, a Edmilson, a Maxi López y a Belletti, ninguno fue a coste 0. Gratis solo fueron Davis (cedido por la Juve) y Van Bronkhorst (cedido por el Arsenal). Hizo una pequeña revolución como se hace siempre en todos los cambios de ciclo. Además mantuvo a los Reiziger, Cocu, Anderson, Overmars, Saviola y Kluivert. Los canteranos de la primera pomada fueron todos heredados; Valdes, Pujol, Oleguer y Xabi tenían todos un nombre y jugaban regularmente como titulares. Iniesta, Gabri y Thiago ya habían subido al primer equipo la temporada anterior y tenían minutos. Messi, Busquets, Pedri, Bojan y Piqué llegaron años después. Juanito tubo la inmensa suerte de disponer de dos muy buenas quintas y encima casi consecutivas pero no fueron mérito de él, el mérito hay que dárselo a Van Gaal con la primera pomada y a Guardiola (recordar que no lo quería como entrenador del primer equipo) con la segunda. 
Ahora Koeman dispone de unos cuantos canteranos y jóvenes que podrán ser buenos pero no se les puede comparar con los anteriores y los fichajes de los foráneos, ni están ni se les espera, a no ser que seas un forofo y te creas lo que dice la prensa. Mi impresión es que serán los descartes de los jeques como ha sido esta temporada y a coste 0. La única solución que tienen es una S.A. y que entre el dinero suficiente para nivelar su situación patrimonial pero competir en Europa, si no hay un estado cargado de dólares inyectando dinero en la caja, lo tenemos todos muy complicado.

Por último, los fichajes del Real Madrid, cualquiera de los dos o tres fichajes de que se hablan normalmente son complicados, Haaland y Pogba están representados por Raiola, el Borussia y el MU no siendo precisamente unos clubs del montón, son permanentemente ninguneados y amenazados con su marcha, siendo una fuente desestabilizadora en su club. Mbapeé no me creo que venga precisamente gratis, meterse en un jugador que cobre como poco 70 millones por temporada puede ser muy arriesgado, aquí no hay un paracaídas en forma de gobierno petrolero, si vienen mal dadas te puedes ir a la mierda como le ha pasado al Barça.


----------



## arriondas (21 Sep 2021)

seven up dijo:


> Por último, los fichajes del Real Madrid, cualquiera de los dos o tres fichajes de que se hablan normalmente son complicados, Haaland y Pogba están representados por Raiola, el Borussia y el MU no siendo precisamente unos clubs del montón, son permanentemente ninguneados y amenazados con su marcha, siendo una fuente desestabilizadora en su club. Mbapeé no me creo que venga precisamente gratis, meterse en un jugador que cobre como poco 70 millones por temporada puede ser muy arriesgado, aquí no hay un paracaídas en forma de gobierno petrolero, si vienen mal dadas te puedes ir a la mierda como le ha pasado al Barça.



Al ManU o al Borussia no les hace ni puñetera gracia que los ninguneen de esa forma. Son equipos con cierta solera (sobre todo el United), no se trata de clubes vendedores al estilo de muchos modestos. El que quiera a Haaland o a Pogba va a tener que rascarse el bolsillo a base de bien, Raiola aparte. No los van a soltar tan facilmente.

Yo no tengo tan claro que Mbappe vaya a recalar en el Madrid. Tendrías que cubrirlo de oro, convertirlo en uno de los mejor pagados del mundo, o directamente el mejor pagado. No creo que venga cobrando menos que lo que cobra en París (amén del contratazo que le pondrán los moros encima de la mesa para que siga en el PSG). El Madrid no es un Qatar FC, con un estado detrás soltando pasta como si no hubiera un mañana. Y con el bajón del fútbol, hay que andar con pies de plomo.


----------



## filets (21 Sep 2021)

Yo no se donde estara Mbappé el año que viene.
Pero no será en el PSG


----------



## filets (21 Sep 2021)

Koeman dice que Luuk De Jong es mejor que Neymar


----------



## Venturi (21 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Además de que están más débiles, los rivales ya no le tienen miedo. Eso es importante, vais a ver como este año el Camp Nou deja de ser un fortín, cuando antes los rivales íban allí acojonados a ver si caia algo. El Getafe que lleva CERO puntos estuvo cerca de empatar, y el Granada, que no ha ganado todavía, hoy ha empatado allí (Lo del Bayern no hace falta ni comentarlo)... cuando empiecen a llegar los Betis, los Valencias, los Sevillas y los Villarreales, puede haber nutrición.



Ese es su principal problema este año, los rivales huelen sangre y saben que pueden hacer daño. El partido de ayer es el típico que desatasca Messi con dos goles de falta o jugada personal. Y hace un par de años habria acabado en goleada con dos goles de Messi y dos de Suárez.

Pero sin Messi hace mucho frío, ya se vio ayer. Y no hay que olvidar que han jugado de momento con Getafe (0 puntos), y Granada (2 pts antes del partido de ayer), y esta semana les quedan Cadiz y Levante, todo lo que no sean 6 puntos es una catastrofe. Ya vendrán los cocos y los equipos de Europa League a hacerles daño. Han tenido suerte de que aplazaran el partido del Sevilla, que ahí podría ha sido algo escandaloso.


----------



## fachacine (21 Sep 2021)

Noticia de 2018 que vista ahora nos entran ganas de llorar

Real Madrid: Asensio: el Liverpool lo cubre de oro y ofrece 180 millones de euros por él - Marca.com


----------



## HArtS (21 Sep 2021)

seven up dijo:


> Ahora Koeman dispone de unos cuantos canteranos y jóvenes que podrán ser buenos pero no se les puede comparar con los anteriores y los fichajes de los foráneos



Puede que la nueva generación de canteranos culés no sea tan buena como la de Xavi, pero es que además Koeman no le llega ni a los talones a Van Gaal como entrenador.

Puede que en este foro Van Gaal (al parecer) no sea apreciado pero a mi me parece que es un entrenador excelente en lo que se refiere a educar a jugadores jóvenes. En Barcelona le abrió la puerta a la generación de Xavi y Puyol, en el Bayern reconstruyó el equipo.


----------



## road runner (21 Sep 2021)

Pues para celebrar lo de ayer estaba buscando alguna cosa sobre el hermano portugués del Madrid, el Sport Lisboa e Benfica (SLB), para darles ánimos en su próximo duelo contra la Farça y me acordé del vuelo del águila que hacen al inicio de los partidos.

Un video. Para los no amantes de los animales, al principio salen las chortianimadoras del equipo.
Años de ventaja.


----------



## road runner (21 Sep 2021)

Florentino, cambia al equipo de fútbol machorras por ésto, primer aviso.


----------



## barullo (21 Sep 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Noticia de 2018 que vista ahora nos entran ganas de llorar
> 
> Real Madrid: Asensio: el Liverpool lo cubre de oro y ofrece 180 millones de euros por él - Marca.com



Tus lloros mis risas y pilla por la orilla


----------



## fachacine (21 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Tus lloros mis risas y pilla por la orilla



Mira cómo lloro y mira cómo te ries:


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (21 Sep 2021)

El Benfica es un equipo de hijos de puta que nos intentó estafar diciendo que habían vendido a Garay al Zenit por un bollicao y a Witsel por 50 millones porque tenían que darnos el 50% de la venta del argentino.

Hermanos mis cojones.


----------



## cebollo (21 Sep 2021)

¿Qué rotaciones haríais esta semana? Yo probaría a Nacho en el lateral derecho o a Valverde. Y Gutierrez al lateral izquierdo. Sacaría a Camavinga de titular para dar descanso a Modric o Casemiro.

En el ataque hay una plaza libre. Lucas Vázquez salió un día y luchó mucho pero es malillo. Hazard es la opción opuesta, es bueno pero no presiona nada. Habrá que probar con Rodrygo.

Con toda la plantilla sana, me gustaría probar tres centrales (Militao-Alaba-Mendy), probar a Valverde de carrilero por la derecha. Y en el centro del campo me gustaría ver un doble pivote Kroos-Camavinga.


----------



## road runner (21 Sep 2021)

Vaya amargura, por dioh.
Ni con chortinas hay buen humor.


----------



## seven up (21 Sep 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Puede que la nueva generación de canteranos culés no sea tan buena como la de Xavi, pero es que además Koeman no le llega ni a los talones a Van Gaal como entrenador.
> 
> Puede que en este foro Van Gaal (al parecer) no sea apreciado pero a mi me parece que es un entrenador excelente en lo que se refiere a educar a jugadores jóvenes. En Barcelona le abrió la puerta a la generación de Xavi y Puyol, en el Bayern reconstruyó el equipo.



Nadie se lo discute, solo hay que ver la trayectoria de uno y de otro. Recuerdo que en el Valencia a pesar de ganar la Copa del Rey, lo largaron por que estaban hasta los cojones de él, suscitaba el rechazo unánime de plantilla, afición y directiva.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Sep 2021)

El Getafe, después de 20 partidos, consigue volver a marcarle un gol al Atleti.

Nosotros no estamos perfectos, pero me queda una sensación de que los rivales no van a estar a la altura y que la Liga igual es más factible de lo que pensamos.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (21 Sep 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> ¿Qué rotaciones haríais esta semana? Yo probaría a Nacho en el lateral derecho o a Valverde. Y Gutierrez al lateral izquierdo. Sacaría a Camavinga de titular para dar descanso a Modric o Casemiro.
> 
> En el ataque hay una plaza libre. Lucas Vázquez salió un día y luchó mucho pero es malillo. Hazard es la opción opuesta, es bueno pero no presiona nada. Habrá que probar con Rodrygo.
> 
> Con toda la plantilla sana, me gustaría probar tres centrales (Militao-Alaba-Mendy), probar a Valverde de carrilero por la derecha. Y en el centro del campo me gustaría ver un doble pivote Kroos-Camavinga.



Aparentemente el.partido de mañana es de esos en los que se debe rotar jugadores.

Hay algunos cambios evidentes e inevitables:

Desde luego Vater fuera del lateral, sí o sí debe jugar otro en esa posición, como tenemos la.suerte de contar con Miguel.para el lateral es momento de sacarle y Nacho a la derecha. Entre Vini y Miguel la liarian por esa banda.

Y en la delantera Rodrygo pide a gritos salir de inicio o contar con muchos minutos. ¡ Que le jodab a Hazard o Ausencio o Vater!

Lo del centro del campo es más delicado pero necesario:

Modric necesita parar, y Casemiro también, uno de los dos deberían quedarse en el banquillo. Yo optaría por dar descanso al primero y como por lo visto Kroos ya está para jugar sacaría a Kroos - Casemiro - Valverde de inicio dando descanso a Casemiro en el 60 y jugando Camavinga por él, tampoco debería jugar Kroos los 90 minutos.

Igual probar de nuevo con Valverde en el sitio de Casemiro... aunque yo nunca le vi en ese puesto podria ser una solución para mañana. y acordemonos de Blanco, sabe jugar en esa posición muy, muy bien.
No sé si es pronto para sacar a Camavinga de inicio solo en el centro con Kroos y Valverde....

Y por supuesto jamás recurriría a Isco para solucionar los descansos en el centro del campo.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (21 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Getafe, después de 20 partidos, consigue volver a marcarle un gol al Atleti.
> 
> Nosotros no estamos perfectos, pero me queda una sensación de que los rivales no van a estar a la altura y que la Liga igual es más factible de lo que pensamos.



¡¡¡Si el año pasado empezamos a pelearla en Enero y casi nos la llevamos!!! Este año que hemos empezado muy bien deberíamos llevarnosla a nada que se le.preste la atención necesaria.

Si se gestiona el grupo de Champions como corresponde , deberíamos apostar por sacar ventaja en la.primera vuelta de la Liga.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (21 Sep 2021)

La liga lo normal es que hagamos en torno a 85 puntos y la ganemos. Os recuerdo que el Atleti hizo 51 puntos en la primera vuelta y una mierda en la segunda.

Lo normal es que sea el de la segunda y porque la primera vuelta del año pasado fue una anomalía con Suárez sin rodillas a gol por partido, sin penaltys y llevando dos goles encajados cuando nos enfrentamos con ellos en la jornada no sé cuántos.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (21 Sep 2021)

*Ancelotti da paso a Santos*
El lateral derecho del Castilla es la principal novedad de la lista de 23 jugadores para el duelo de este miércoles contra el Mallorca (22:00h.).


----------



## barullo (21 Sep 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> La liga lo normal es que hagamos en torno a 85 puntos y la ganemos. Os recuerdo que el Atleti hizo 51 puntos en la primera vuelta y una mierda en la segunda.
> 
> Lo normal es que sea el de la segunda y porque la primera vuelta del año pasado fue una anomalía con Suárez sin rodillas a gol por partido, sin penaltys y llevando dos goles encajados cuando nos enfrentamos con ellos en la jornada no sé cuántos.



Que si cansaliebres, que este año os la sirven en bandeja de plata y con lacito


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (21 Sep 2021)

El Atlético jugandonconyra 10 desde el minuto 73


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Sep 2021)

Kroos (y Mendy) no convocados, así que imagino que Camavinga por Modric, Miguel por Nacho o Lucas y poco más.

Si está para jugar, me gustaría ver a Jovic. Pero se masca que la llorera de Asensio va a tener éxito.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Sep 2021)

repugnante la facilidad que tiene Suarez dentro del area,estara mayor pero como le caiga una…el solito le gana el partido al patetico

no he visto la expulsion,pero para ser roja directa…justificada o ha habido otro robito del patetico?


----------



## barullo (21 Sep 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> repugnante la facilidad que tiene Suarez dentro del area,estara mayor pero como le caiga una…el solito le gana el partido al patetico



Me recuerda a un moro que juega en un equipo que va de blanco y que las mete con el hombre ante la inoperancia del portero rival que sale tarde, mal y cagao


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (21 Sep 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> repugnante la facilidad que tiene Suarez dentro del area,estara mayor pero como le caiga una…el solito le gana el partido al patetico
> 
> no he visto la expulsion,pero para ser roja directa…justificada o ha habido otro robito del patetico?



Ha sido un pisotón en el gemelo: expulsión. 

La putada es que hasta entonces el Geta se estaba llevando el partido y tenis pinta de aguantar o a lo peor empatar.


----------



## Hannibal (21 Sep 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> *Ancelotti da paso a Santos*
> El lateral derecho del Castilla es la principal novedad de la lista de 23 jugadores para el duelo de este miércoles contra el Mallorca (22:00h.).



Carlo ha atendido mis súplicas, Ancejalotti forever!


----------



## Venturi (21 Sep 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> repugnante la facilidad que tiene Suarez dentro del area,estara mayor pero como le caiga una…el solito le gana el partido al patetico
> 
> no he visto la expulsion,pero para ser roja directa…justificada o ha habido otro robito del patetico?



Suárez ha sido el mayor beneficiado del 2-8. Le largan pagándole media ficha, gana la liga pasada y sigue ganando partidos el solo mientras su puesto en el Barça se lo reparten entre Piqué y De Jong.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Sep 2021)

La flor del Atleti, madre mia, 3 partidos arreglados en el añadido.


----------



## DRIDMA (21 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> La flor del Atleti, madre mia, 3 partidos arreglados en el añadido.



Y contra 10.


----------



## barullo (21 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> La flor del Atleti, madre mia, 3 partidos arreglados en el añadido.



¿Pero qué añadido, pegotero? si ha marcado en el minuto 89 o 90 y 10 segundos


----------



## Roedr (21 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> La flor del Atleti, madre mia, 3 partidos arreglados en el añadido.



Mo creo que les dure mucho. El año pasado ganaron la liga llorando y gracias a los arbitrajes.


----------



## Roedr (21 Sep 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Carlo ha atendido mis súplicas, Ancejalotti forever!



Me temo que LV titular.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Pero qué añadido, pegotero? si ha marcado en el minuto 89 o 90 y 10 segundos



El Villarreal fue en el 95', el Espanyol en el 99' y hoy en el 91'.

No me invento nada, puedes mirar tu mismo los cronómetros. Es una anomalía histórica absoluta, normalmente es el Atleti el que encajaba en el añadido, sobretodo en las finales de la Champions.


----------



## euromelon (21 Sep 2021)

Mañana todo pinta a Isco y VATER de titulares


----------



## Hannibal (21 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Me temo que LV titular.



No veo mucho al Castilla pero no me suena haber visto al tal Santos. Aún así sueño con que le gana la partida por la titularidad a LV antes de que vuelva Carva


----------



## Edu.R (21 Sep 2021)

El Rayo Vallecano en puestos de Champions, los de la capital vamos a por el triplete .


----------



## ccc (22 Sep 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> No veo mucho al Castilla pero no me suena haber visto al tal Santos. Aún así sueño con que le gana la partida por la titularidad a LV antes de que vuelva Carva



No te flipes  ; El Miguel Gutierrez no es un cualquiera: Si habia un jugador en la cantera por la que apostaban los "entendidos" era por este tio y en cierta manera han acertado (esto lo decian ya hace un pard de anyos, cuando Reguilon se fue al Sevilla/Toth).

La renovacion de Vazquez ha sido una cagada total del club y aqui no estaba el calvo: 1) Tienes a Odriozola , 2) En ataque no lo necesitas: Tienes demasiados extremos (Rodrygo, Bale, Asensio,...,Kubo) y no es mejor que Odriozola., 3) No puedes fichar a otro lateral, pues ya tienes 3 con contrato en vigor y 4) Vazquez solo ha tenido un "gran" nivel en su ultima temporada y simplemente le perdonabamos todos los fallos defensivos porque no es "defensa": Tocate los huevos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Rayo Vallecano en puestos de Champions, los de la capital vamos a por el triplete .



Su estadio no cumple el standar de la uefa


----------



## qbit (22 Sep 2021)

LaLiga alcanza el fútbol total


Desde esta temporada es posible ver los partidos de la máxima categoría desde todos los ángulos, al mismo tiempo, con una treintena de datos avanzados para entender mejor el juego y con los comentarios de las celebridades de los más jóvenes: casters y streamers. Todo en una misma pantalla. Así...




elpais.com


----------



## filets (22 Sep 2021)

Despues del partido de ayer tengo claro que el Atl Madrid es el nuevo VARSA. Apoyo arbitral y mediatico
Pero tambien es socio fundador de la Super Liga
Asi que solo puedo concluir que el Atl es el topo de la UEFA en la Super Liga
Espero que Flo aprendiera de la cagada del G-14 y no repita el error
Al menos esta vez hay contratos de por medio


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (22 Sep 2021)

James ficha por el Al-Rayyan... con la vista en el PSG


El colombiano firmará en las próximas horas por el club qatarí para las próximas tres temporadas, pero el club francés estará muy pendiente de su rendimiento...




as.com





El por culo que se daba el año pasado con este paquetazo. Descarte del Everton y lo colocan en Catar.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Sep 2021)

Koeman está dando buenos momentos, cuando le echen va a ser una pena.


----------



## Hannibal (22 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Koeman está dando buenos momentos, cuando le echen va a ser una pena.



Ah, pero ¿hay dinero para echarle? Yo creía que le aguantaron este año precisamente por eso.

Y por cierto, parece ser que si le echan a final de año, le tienen que pagar otros 8 kilos igualmente por la cláusula que le pagó Koeman a la selección holandesa


----------



## filets (22 Sep 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ah, pero ¿hay dinero para echarle? Yo creía que le aguantaron este año precisamente por eso.



Laporta dice que ahora que han recibido 500kilos de G&S sí hay dinero
Y por eso ¡¡¡hala!!!, a gastarlo en chorradas que los billetes les queman en las manos


----------



## Harkkonen (22 Sep 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> James ficha por el Al-Rayyan... con la vista en el PSG
> 
> 
> El colombiano firmará en las próximas horas por el club qatarí para las próximas tres temporadas, pero el club francés estará muy pendiente de su rendimiento...
> ...



El comepollas de @euromelon dio bastante pol culo con James y Bale si


----------



## Harkkonen (22 Sep 2021)

Alineación para hoy

Nacho-Militao-Alaba-Miguel

Valverde-Camavinga-Asensio

Rodry-Benzema-Vini


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Sep 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> El comepollas de @euromelon dio bastante pol culo con James y Bale si



Está claro que, por mucho talento que tenga, cuando un futbolista no quiere ser futbolista se convierte en un cero a la izquierda en una plantilla. A Bale le gusta el golf y a James la vida padre. Y creo que Agüero es streamer ahora, grandes risas nos va a dar en el Barça si es que llega a debutar antes de que lo larguen, que tengo dudas. Piqué está también en proceso de mutar a hombre de negocios, aguanta (cada vez peor) porque ese sí que lleva la institución en la sangre, pero le faltan dos suplencias y medio comunicado más de Koeman para hartarse y retirarse.

Ese tipo de casos es 100% no recuperable. Bueno, a lo mejor sería recuperable con varios años de psicólogo, pero con lo que cuesta pagar a un futbolista y lo corta que es su carrera, a efectos prácticos es lo mismo.


----------



## Pelele VI (22 Sep 2021)

Alineación de hoy:

------------Blanco
Blanco Negro Negro Blanco
----Blanco Negro Blanco
-----Negro Moro Negro

5 blancos y 5 negros. La táctica del ajedrez.


----------



## Pelele VI (22 Sep 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> repugnante la facilidad que tiene Suarez dentro del area,estara mayor pero como le caiga una…el solito le gana el partido al patetico
> 
> no he visto la expulsion,pero para ser roja directa…justificada o ha habido otro robito del patetico?



Usted es Roberto?



https://twitter.com/rober84155420


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Sep 2021)

Pelele VI dijo:


> Usted es Roberto?
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/rober84155420



Nop...esa es otra persona a la que tambien le gustan los negros cachas  

no homo


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Sep 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Está claro que, por mucho talento que tenga, cuando un futbolista no quiere ser futbolista se convierte en un cero a la izquierda en una plantilla. A Bale le gusta el golf y a James la vida padre. Y creo que Agüero es streamer ahora, grandes risas nos va a dar en el Barça si es que llega a debutar antes de que lo larguen, que tengo dudas. Piqué está también en proceso de mutar a hombre de negocios, aguanta (cada vez peor) porque ese sí que lleva la institución en la sangre, pero le faltan dos suplencias y medio comunicado más de Koeman para hartarse y retirarse.
> 
> Ese tipo de casos es 100% no recuperable. Bueno, a lo mejor sería recuperable con varios años de psicólogo, pero con lo que cuesta pagar a un futbolista y lo corta que es su carrera, a efectos prácticos es lo mismo.



mas alla de la actitud y la motivacion,James esta a un mundo de tener las condiciones naturales para jugar al futbol de Bale o Aguero...


----------



## Pelele VI (22 Sep 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Nop...esa es otra persona a la que tambien le gustan los negros cachas
> 
> no homo



Pues también parece burbujista cabreado con Bustos y esRadio.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Sep 2021)

veo que lo del barsca me trae memoria de lo de lopetegui y lo HISTERICOS que se puso los medios


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Sep 2021)

nutritivo partido del Violencia. 3-1 palma frente al Cerdilla. Como siempre, echan el resto contra El Glorioso y luego a hacer el penas.


----------



## The Replicant (22 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Koeman está dando buenos momentos, cuando le echen va a ser una pena.



mañana puede haber chirigota en Cadiz

taluecs


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Sep 2021)

Ahora los veo por la app de Movistar del móvil, que les quite el wifi a unos perroflautas, pero es casi peor que el bar con el yonqui que "descarga" en la Araceli, con al app no puedes proyectar en la TV los partidos, ni en la aplicación de TV están los partidos, luego al verlos en el móvil si minimizas para entrar a comentar con los burbujas la app se cierra...
Un desastre vomistar.
Me va a tocar escuchar al de la Araceli.


----------



## _Suso_ (22 Sep 2021)

Como tiene que estar Hazard, alías el Burry King, para que no juegue ni un minuto como titular, en ese tema hay algo que no cuentan.


----------



## HArtS (22 Sep 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Y creo que Agüero es streamer ahora



Desde que Agüero se puso a jugar FIFA con DjMariio nunca más fue el mismo...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Sep 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> mas alla de la actitud y la motivacion,James esta a un mundo de tener las condiciones naturales para jugar al futbol de Bale o Aguero...



James tiene un pie izquierdo que ya lo quisiera el 99.9% de los futbolistas profesionales, de hecho le ha permitido jugar andando toda su carrera. Sale a casi un gol cada tres partidos a pesar de que es lento y vago, no va de cabeza, pisa poco el área, y casi nunca juega un partido completo. Ha hecho una carrera bastante notable a base de recoger el balón cerca de la frontal, perfilarse de zurda, y liarla parda.

Evidentemente Bale es otro tema porque además de tener técnica es una bestia parda, pero vaya, que lo que tiene James en esa zurda tampoco se entrena.


----------



## Fiodor (22 Sep 2021)

Ya tiene Asensio su oportunidad de titular, ante un rival con el que se puede lucir... A ver si da la cara en el campo...


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (22 Sep 2021)

Joder, en el partido PSG-Metz de los 22 jugadores que estoy viendo en el campo hay como 15 negros


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Sep 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> James tiene un pie izquierdo que ya lo quisiera el 99.9% de los futbolistas profesionales, de hecho le ha permitido jugar andando toda su carrera. Sale a casi un gol cada tres partidos a pesar de que es lento y vago, no va de cabeza, pisa poco el área, y casi nunca juega un partido completo. Ha hecho una carrera bastante notable a base de recoger el balón cerca de la frontal, perfilarse de zurda, y liarla parda.
> 
> Evidentemente Bale es otro tema porque además de tener técnica es una bestia parda, pero vaya, que lo que tiene James en esa zurda tampoco se entrena.



Un buen golpeo de balon con una pierna,estas a años luz de poder considerarte un crack solo con eso...

Este lo que tuvo es un mundial 2014 donde le salio todo y ha vivido de las rentas desde entonces,basta con crearte el aura ese de que tienes calidad y siempre habra un equipo importante detras de ti,como un guti de la vida...

buen jugador si,pero nada especial,el Aguero que jugaba en el patetico o el Bale del Tottenham eran una cosa mucho mas seria...


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (22 Sep 2021)

Ya sería el tercer partido seguido que Mbappé no marca si en esta fecha no lo hace


----------



## TravellerLatam (22 Sep 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> Ya tiene Asensio su oportunidad de titular, ante un rival con el que se puede lucir... A ver si da la cara en el campo...



así es! y volveremos a constatar su ausencia. Parece que sus lloros de la semana surgieron efecto. Me gustaría ver a Blanco por Case acompañado por Valverde y Camavinga.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Sep 2021)

Jojojo, le han empatado al peseyé


----------



## Edu.R (22 Sep 2021)

Wenas rotaciones.

A ver que sale.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (22 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Jojojo, le han empatado al peseyé



Tercer partido seguido de Mbappé sin marcar....


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (22 Sep 2021)

Joder que bueno es Keylor Navas


----------



## sociedadponzi (22 Sep 2021)

*Courtois (29); Nacho (31), Militao (23), Alaba (29), Miguel Gutiérrez (20); Camavinga (18), Valverde (23); Rodrygo (20), Asensio (25), Vinicius (21) y Benzema (33). 24'7 años de media en el once*

caraminga titular


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Joder que bueno es Keylor Navas



en el madrid hacia algunas paradas de postal y luego se comia goles como soles...yo recuerdo muy bien que el 3-3 de la Juve en el Bernabeu en champions fue gracias a el y sus cantadas...

Courtois es mejor que el incluso en su prime.


----------



## Roedr (22 Sep 2021)

uaf, pobre chico.


----------



## road runner (22 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Tercer partido seguido de Mbappé sin marcar....



Puede que quiera irse en enero.


----------



## Roedr (22 Sep 2021)

Take se ha ido como querido de MiguelG


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (22 Sep 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Puede que quiera irse en enero.



Está fallando un montón de ocaciones, pero lo está intentando


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Sep 2021)

Regalazo del mallorca y se acaba pronto el partido…


----------



## Suprimo (22 Sep 2021)

Venga, que hoy mete gol hasta Ausencio


----------



## artemis (22 Sep 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> El comepollas de @euromelon dio bastante pol culo con James y Bale si



Creo que @euromelon no te lee porque tiene en el ignore a los gilipollas


----------



## JimTonic (22 Sep 2021)

muy flojitos esto de las ensaimadas no ? (ahora seguro que marcan gol)


----------



## Edu.R (22 Sep 2021)

El Mallorca está ganando la posesión, no estamos respetando el estilo, me desagrada.


----------



## Roedr (22 Sep 2021)

Take es bueno.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Sep 2021)

Las está teniendo el Mallorca


----------



## Señor Moscoso (22 Sep 2021)

Da igual el desastre técnico. Este era el tipico partido donde el año pasado te comias a paquetisco y marcelo y ganabas sufriendo con unocerismo o empatabas. Ahora hasta ausencio marca. Esto es gloria.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Sep 2021)

Gol de Ausencio, no se podía saber


----------



## euromelon (22 Sep 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Creo que @euromelon no te lee porque tiene en el ignore a los gilipollas



A quien citas ?

Gol de ausensio titular del marcacA


La vuelta de asensio


----------



## barullo (22 Sep 2021)

Joder con el portero

Y gol del Mallorca


----------



## el ruinas II (22 Sep 2021)

nos mete gol el chino, la puta que los remilpario


----------



## Suprimo (22 Sep 2021)

Este partido está yendo muy rápido


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Sep 2021)

Yo lo estoy grabando. Ahora lo veo cuando termine.


----------



## barullo (22 Sep 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> nos mete gol el chino, la puta que los remilpario



Golazo...porque los del madrí han sido regalos


----------



## JimTonic (22 Sep 2021)

primero los chinos nos joden con la mierda del covid ya hora esto!!!

hasta cuando lo vamos a permitir!!!!!!


----------



## el ruinas II (22 Sep 2021)

asensio otra vez, que hijo de remilputas


----------



## Roedr (22 Sep 2021)

que malos son, este partido no vale para nada


----------



## Suprimo (22 Sep 2021)

A por el hack trick de Ausencio


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Sep 2021)

TravellerLatam dijo:


> así es! y *volveremos a constatar su ausencia*. Parece que sus lloros de la semana surgieron efecto. Me gustaría ver a Blanco por Case acompañado por Valverde y Camavinga.



premonitorio


----------



## Edu.R (22 Sep 2021)

Asensio haciendo partidazo para tener 2 meses de margen y descanso hasta que vuelva a ser criticado.


----------



## DRIDMA (22 Sep 2021)

Pero hay que salir con la puerta a 0, no se debe consentir goles contra estos equipos.


----------



## Le Truhan (22 Sep 2021)

Que gusto da ver para aficionados al fútbol el madrid de ancelotti, es fútbol fantástico


----------



## el ruinas II (22 Sep 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Pero hay que salir con la puerta a 0, no se debe consentir goles contra estos equipos.



prefiero que nos metan algun gol y ver espectaculo que el cerocerismo patatero del cornudo de simeone


----------



## Roedr (22 Sep 2021)

Vini, tu p. madre, no aprendemos....


----------



## PORRON (22 Sep 2021)

VAMOSSSS BOGA DE ARIETEEEEEE


----------



## Edu.R (22 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> que malos son, este partido no vale para nada



Pues jugando con medio equipo suplente mantenemos el nivel. Eso es equivalente a tener muchas opciones de llevarte la Liga. Vale para mucho.

El centro del campo es Asensio, Valverde, Camavinga.


----------



## JimTonic (22 Sep 2021)

yo pondria una regla que siempre tienes que tener dos jugadores en el campo contrario, darias mucha alegria al juego


----------



## jakk (22 Sep 2021)

Camavingo de momento el mejor fichaje del Madrid desde hace muchos años.

A ver si se mantiene o es un espejismo pero está jugando de mediocentro en lugar de Casemiro y es mejor que él.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Sep 2021)

Al peseyé ya sólo le van a quedar 5 minutos contra el penúltimo de la su liga para rascar la victoria


----------



## Roedr (22 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Al peseyé ya sólo le van a quedar 5 minutos contra el penúltimo de la su liga para rascar la victoria



jaja


----------



## Fiodor (22 Sep 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Pero hay que salir con la puerta a 0, no se debe consentir goles contra estos equipos.



Esta temporada, salvo días con grandes actuaciones de Courtois, va a ser muy difícil mantener la puerta a 0... El Madrid se lo juega todo al ataque...


----------



## Roedr (22 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Al peseyé ya sólo le van a quedar 5 minutos contra el penúltimo de la su liga para rascar la victoria



Tienen tanta pasa que han violado todo el conocimiento común de este deporte. Tiene pinta que implosionan.
Poneros en si sitio: imaginar que hacen el ridi y luego pierden a la Tortuga. ¿En qué posición quedan?.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Sep 2021)

Se parece esto a lo anterior como el pelazo de Ancelotti a la calva de ZZ.

Y lo que ha hecho Nacho es penalti. Penalti tonto pero penalti.


----------



## Roedr (22 Sep 2021)

jakk dijo:


> Camavingo de momento el mejor fichaje del Madrid desde hace muchos años.
> 
> A ver si se mantiene o es un espejismo pero está jugando de mediocentro en lugar de Casemiro y es mejor que él.



se ve bueno, pero le queda mucho mili para llegar a la mitad de Case.


----------



## josemanuelb (22 Sep 2021)

Jamonetti es 1000 veces mejor entrenador que Zidane, que es nivel 3a división. Casi todo lo que propone le sale bien, incluyendo hoy a Asensio. Se juega a pocos toques, rápido, por las bandas. Se podrá ganar o perder pero prácticamente con la misma plantilla mucho más entretenido y metiendo muchos goles.


----------



## Roedr (22 Sep 2021)

Vini, tu abuela!


----------



## Roedr (22 Sep 2021)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Jamonetti es 1000 veces mejor entrenador que Zidane, que es nivel 3a división. Casi todo lo que propone le sale bien, incluyendo hoy a Asensio. Se juega a pocos toques, rápido, por las bandas. Se podrá ganar o perder pero prácticamente con la misma plantilla mucho más entretenido y metiendo muchos goles.



Ni de coña es mejor que ZZ.


----------



## Roedr (22 Sep 2021)

y Benzy no rota?.


----------



## josemanuelb (22 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Ni de coña es mejor que ZZ.



ZZ llevaba dos años jugando al 0-0 o 1-0 y decían que la plantilla no tenía gol. Mira ahora si tiene gol, se están inflando.

ZZ puso a Vinicius, un extremo izquierdo, de lateral derecho en la vuelta en Londres contra el Chelsea.


----------



## jakk (22 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> se ve bueno, pero le queda mucho mili para llegar a la mitad de Case.



Pues hoy en 45 minutos lo está dejando en evidencia. Está pareciendo un crack con una soltura increíble en esa posición y una zurda de oro. Un 5 y un 10 de lujo en ambas posiciones.

Pero habrá que verle más. Con 18 años nada parecido se había visto en el centro del campo.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Tienen tanta pasa que han violado todo el conocimiento común de este deporte. Tiene pinta que implosionan.
> Poneros en si sitio: imaginar que hacen el ridi y luego pierden a la Tortuga. ¿En qué posición quedan?.



El PSG sólo son cromos, al final van a ganar y se está liando con expulsiones y todo


----------



## Roedr (22 Sep 2021)

josemanuelb dijo:


> ZZ llevaba dos años jugando al 0-0 o 1-0 y decían que la plantilla no tenía gol. Mira ahora sí tiene gol, se están inflando.
> 
> ZZ puso a Vinicius, un extremo izquierdo, de lateral derecho en la vuelta en Londres contra el Chelsea.



ya verás con Carletto cuando lleguen los buenos


----------



## jakk (22 Sep 2021)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Jamonetti es 1000 veces mejor entrenador que Zidane, que es nivel 3a división. Casi todo lo que propone le sale bien, incluyendo hoy a Asensio. Se juega a pocos toques, rápido, por las bandas. Se podrá ganar o perder pero prácticamente con la misma plantilla mucho más entretenido y metiendo muchos goles.



El Madrid nunca jugó mejor que con Ancelotti. Consiguió por fin la excelencia de la que siempre hablaba Florentino. Pero ya nadie se acuerda, pero jugaba ese Madrid mejor que nunca ningún otro visto.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Sep 2021)

jakk dijo:


> Pues hoy en 45 minutos lo está dejando en evidencia. Está pareciendo un crack con una soltura increíble en esa posición y una zurda de oro. Un 5 y un 10 de lujo en ambas posiciones.
> 
> Pero habrá que verle más. Con 18 años nada parecido se había visto en el centro del campo.



Hombre, aunque Camavinga se esté follando al Mallorca, que se lo está follando, de dejarlo en evidencia nada, que llame a Casemiro después de la tercera Champions. O por lo menos después de liquidar a uno o dos grandes de Europa.


----------



## el ruinas II (22 Sep 2021)

mañana van a empezar las flipadas de la prensa con asensio, que si titular indiscutible, asensio balon de horo, asensio y 10 mas...


----------



## Suprimo (22 Sep 2021)

Y por cierto los dos goles del PSG de un ex-madridista, el amego Archraf


----------



## josemanuelb (22 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> ya verás con Carletto cuando lleguen los buenos



Se podrá ganar o perder pero ahora al menos se juega rápido y se meten goles. ZZ en su segunda etapa muy flojo. Ni una variante táctica, ni un cambio, sin confianza a los jóvenes, etc.

Jamonetti maximo goleador, dando confianza a Vinicius, Miguel, Camavinga. Un juego a pocos toques, vertical. Ya ha ganado partidos con los cambios, ZZ jamás.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (22 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y por cierto los dos goles del PSG de un ex-madridista, el amego Archraf



También jugó en el Dortmund


----------



## vurvujo (22 Sep 2021)

jakk dijo:


> El Madrid nunca jugó mejor que con Ancelotti. Consiguió por fin la excelencia de la que siempre hablaba Florentino. Pero ya nadie se acuerda, pero jugaba ese Madrid mejor que nunca ningún otro visto.



Hubo unas partes del 2017-2018 con ZZ que se jugó aún mejor. Creo que tuvimos un año entero de 60-70 partidos anotando al menos un gol. Teníamos una plantilla brutal, había mucha rotación y todos daban el nivel.


----------



## Roedr (22 Sep 2021)

joder, no tenemos escapatoria
estoy viendo el partido aquí
Real Madrid vs RCD Mallorca Live Stream | FBStreams Link 2 

y están ahora comentando el partido, y la conclusión es que el Madrid ha jugado de mierda y tiene una mierda de defensa. El antimadridismo no descansa.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Sep 2021)

El Peseyé ganará la liga francesa, otra cosa es su desempeño en Europa, que es lo que le puede dar caché real. Que si, que hoy le han ganado al colista en el 95' tras dos expulsiones, pero da igual porque la liga francesa BASTANTE que el año pasado se la llevó el Lille.

Para mi no hay que comentar mucho más, la semana que viene con el Shitty es donde está la gracia.


----------



## Roedr (22 Sep 2021)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Se podrá ganar o perder pero ahora al menos se juega rápido y se meten goles. ZZ en su segunda etapa muy flojo. Ni una variante táctica, ni un cambio, sin confianza a los jóvenes, etc.
> 
> Jamonetti maximo goleador, dando confianza a Vinicius, Miguel, Camavinga. Un juego a pocos toques, vertical. Ya ha ganado partidos con los cambios, ZZ jamás.



yo hasta que no vea como competimos con los buenos... todo esto me parecen anécdotas.


----------



## josemanuelb (22 Sep 2021)

Camavinga parece un proyecto de gran jugador, tiene calidad, pase, sentido y puede llegar. Aunque parece que su posición no es 5, más bien 6 u 8, interior, defensivamente tiene que mejorar. Casemiro es más posicional y juega más cerca de los centrales (aunque ha empezado de pena, continuidad del último tramo del año pasado). Con 18 años y esa calidad para el juego puede romper en lo que él quiera.


----------



## Roedr (22 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Peseyé ganará la liga francesa, otra cosa es su desempeño en Europa, que es lo que le puede dar caché real. Que si, que hoy le han ganado al colista en el 95' tras dos expulsiones, pero da igual porque la liga francesa BASTANTE que el año pasado se la llevó el Lille.
> 
> Para mi no hay que comentar mucho más, la semana que viene con el Shitty es donde está la gracia.



pues la verdad, entre el Shitty y el PSG, prefiero que gane el último. No hay cosas que me de más asquito en el fútbol que Norandralona.


----------



## jakk (22 Sep 2021)

¿Cuánto cuesta ver la liga y Champions en alguna plataforma de pago?

Yo lo estoy viendo por la tele holandesa.


----------



## Woden (22 Sep 2021)

Caraminga está siendo un fichajazo de momento.


----------



## Woden (22 Sep 2021)

jakk dijo:


> Yo lo estoy viendo por la tele holandesa.



donde? en abierto?


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (22 Sep 2021)

Mbappé la lía, no sé que cojones le dijo al portero del Metz que generó una pelea


----------



## Edge2 (22 Sep 2021)

Joder el vini, vaya tela...


----------



## Suprimo (22 Sep 2021)

4º gol amegos


jakk dijo:


> ¿Cuánto cuesta ver la liga y Champions en alguna plataforma de pago?
> 
> Yo lo estoy viendo por la tele holandesa.



Unos 120 mortadelos en España


----------



## Edge2 (22 Sep 2021)

Falta de benzema joder...


----------



## josemanuelb (22 Sep 2021)

jakk dijo:


> ¿Cuánto cuesta ver la liga y Champions en alguna plataforma de pago?
> 
> Yo lo estoy viendo por la tele holandesa.



A mi con Orange digamos que 10€ al mes. Me han hecho una oferta de 50€ por móvil + fibra (40€) + fútbol 12 meses. Está bastante bien.


----------



## Roedr (22 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Joder el vini, vaya tela...



lleva todo el partido en modo Vini profundo. Que rabia me da, porque es el centro de nuestras esperanzar para subir el nivel del equipo.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Sep 2021)

Joder, yo creo que el del Mallorca se ha tropezado el solo


----------



## vurvujo (22 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Joder, yo creo que el del Mallorca se ha tropezado el solo



Benzema le toca el pie y hace que se tropiece.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Sep 2021)

vurvujo dijo:


> Benzema le toca el pie y hace que se tropiece.



Si, con la repe de fondo se ve bien.


----------



## Edge2 (22 Sep 2021)

Otro gol? Iros a la mierda


----------



## el ruinas II (22 Sep 2021)

asensio y diez mas


----------



## Suprimo (22 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> A por el hack trick de Ausencio



Ahí lo teneis, jijijij


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (22 Sep 2021)

gaaaaaaaaaaaal


----------



## Edge2 (22 Sep 2021)

Vaya defensa tiene el mallorca. A segunda directos...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Sep 2021)

Joder Asensio.

Vale que los otros son muy malos, pero llevamos 4 goles, la última vez que miré su portero llevaba 7 paradas, y nos han tangao un penalti.


----------



## jakk (22 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> 4º gol amegos
> 
> Unos 120 mortadelos en España



No me jodas. Esto es lo más barato? 120€ al mes????


----------



## Señor Moscoso (22 Sep 2021)

Roberto Carlos ahora que está en Vomistar callado como una puta cuando nos roban


----------



## jakk (22 Sep 2021)

josemanuelb dijo:


> A mi con Orange digamos que 10€ al mes. Me han hecho una oferta de 50€ por móvil + fibra (40€) + fútbol 12 meses. Está bastante bien.



Eso está muy bien entonces pero será para los de Orange con regateo de veterano.


----------



## josemanuelb (22 Sep 2021)

jakk dijo:


> No me jodas. Esto es lo más barato? 120€ al mes????



Orange debe estar sobre 90, 80 creo que pagaba yo el año pasado (móvil + fibra + fútbol), pero este año me lo han dejado en 50 por renovar.


----------



## josemanuelb (22 Sep 2021)

jakk dijo:


> Eso está muy bien entonces pero será para los de Orange con regateo de veterano.



Creo que la oferta de 50 pavos siguió hasta el inicio de la liga, no sé si ahora mismo estará vigente.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (22 Sep 2021)

A mi Camavinga por las rastas, la altura, cómo se mueve me recuerda a


----------



## jakk (22 Sep 2021)

Es absurdo no me extraña que digan que el fútbol se muere con esos precios.


----------



## Anthony Quin (22 Sep 2021)

Triplete de Asensio higos de fruta.


----------



## jakk (22 Sep 2021)

Leche lo ha quitado. El único interés de este Madrid archivisto es ver al Predator y va y lo quita.


----------



## jakk (22 Sep 2021)

Yo tengo fibra 300MB móvil datos y llamadas ilimitados y pago 30€ al mes.


----------



## qbit (22 Sep 2021)

Qué bien Asensio hoy.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Sep 2021)

jakk dijo:


> No me jodas. Esto es lo más barato? 120€ al mes????



Orange son 70€ pero va sin linea de teléfono movil y sólo por el decodificador (a no ser que lo hayan cambiado) y nada de otras ligas que no sean la pacoliga, al final para verlo en la cueva no puedes a no ser que te montes tu propia red de envío de señal como hacen las webs, para eso ya uso esas webs


----------



## qbit (22 Sep 2021)

¿Quién es el comentarista de Movistar?


----------



## Woden (22 Sep 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Qué bien Asensio hoy.



parece bueno y todo, pero a mi no me engaña, este se borrará en dos o tres partidos máximo, el puto mingafría


----------



## Roedr (22 Sep 2021)

Ausencio on fire, Vini aguado.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Sep 2021)

Salen Isco y Lucas, se acabó la diversión.


----------



## Roedr (22 Sep 2021)

Isco y LV. Comienzan los suicidios colectivos en el hilo.


----------



## JimTonic (22 Sep 2021)

desde luego ves al madrid y es que te tienes que cagar en el zidane. Hemos perido al moro araf, al odegard, al marcos llorente, al ceballos en fin


----------



## Suprimo (22 Sep 2021)

Sólo falta Hazard de la quinta del burguer


----------



## Roedr (22 Sep 2021)

Cambios de Carletto bastante ridículos.


----------



## sociedadponzi (22 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Salen Isco y Lucas, se acabó la diversión.



bueno, hay margen de goles


----------



## jakk (22 Sep 2021)

Pues en el programa de Walter decían que se están dando de baja cantidad de bares del fútbol porque ahora no va nadie y es carísimo.


----------



## TravellerLatam (22 Sep 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> premonitorio



Así suele pasar! en todo caso han sido tantas decepciones que un buen partido ante el todopoderoso mallorca no me hace cambiar de opinión. igual me alegro y ojala le sirva para coger confianza


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (22 Sep 2021)

Yo para pagar 120 euros por ver el.futbol prefiero descargar en la Araceli y bajar después a contarlo al bar con el partido de fondo


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Cambios de Carletto bastante ridículos.



De ricículos nada, los cambios que tienes que hacer cuando vas ganado 4-1 en un partido entre semana. Reservar lo bueno para mejor ocasión.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Sep 2021)

Ahora sí, marca el amego


jakk dijo:


> Pues en el programa de Walter decían que se están dando de baja cantidad de bares del fútbol porque ahora no va nadie y es carísimo.



Es que a los bares les piden 300 mortadelos por lo menos, que si lo quieren en 4k son otros 100 más


----------



## jakk (22 Sep 2021)

Es surrealista que Benzema esté mejor a los 33 que en toda su vida. Ahora es un killer.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (22 Sep 2021)

control con la chepa y gal


----------



## Edu.R (22 Sep 2021)

Nosotros sacando a los jovenes, como el Barcelona  . Es que parecía siempre que ellos eran los únicos que tenían cantera, y eso.


----------



## jakk (22 Sep 2021)

Yo los veo siempre bien en hd por acestream, a veces fallan pero en general son estables. Los veo en tele grande además con un hdmi desde el ordenador y perfecta calidad 1080p





__





Real Madrid – Mallorca. LiveStream, Broadcast / Football. Spain. Primera Division / 22 September 2021 / LiveTV


Watch Live Stream Online Real Madrid - Mallorca (22.09.21). Live Stream Football îíëàéí. Real Madrid - Mallorca Live.



livetv.sx


----------



## fachacine (22 Sep 2021)

Bueno definitivamente parece que los partidos soporíferos de la etapa Zidane son cosa del pasado. Y por cierto qué jerarquía Alaba, parece que lleva toda la vida en el Madrid


----------



## qbit (22 Sep 2021)

Uno de los comentaristas parece Roberto Carlos.

Real Madrid Globetrotters: Control con la espalda y de rebote del defensa gol.


----------



## qbit (22 Sep 2021)

Estoy recordando a los odiadores de Benzema.


----------



## HArtS (22 Sep 2021)

6-1

Bonita goleada.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Sep 2021)

Si marca hasta Igco es que el Mallorca merece ir a segunda 


fachacine dijo:


> Bueno definitivamente parece que los partidos soporíferos de la etapa Zidane son cosa del pasado. Y por cierto qué jerarquía Alaba, parece que lleva toda la vida en el Madrid



Ahora sólo falta el problemilla defensivo, acabar con la portería a cero es imposible y termina siendo muy caro al final de temporada


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Sep 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Estoy recordando a los odiadores de Benzema.



Sobrevalorado hasta aburrir,que tampoco quiere decir que sea un paquete... 

Y si, es Goberto Carlos


----------



## jakk (22 Sep 2021)

Esas goleadas sin despeinarse del Madrid de toda la vida que hemos estado 4 años sin ver.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Sep 2021)

Chorreo madridismo.


----------



## qbit (22 Sep 2021)

A ver si meten otro golito para acabar 6-1, que sería la primera supergoleada de la liga, pero difícil con el entrenador metiendo a suplentes, aunque comprensible.


----------



## Hermericus (22 Sep 2021)

Benzema, 6 partidos 8 goles. Va a media de CR7


----------



## qbit (22 Sep 2021)

GOOOOOOOL. Supergoleada.


----------



## HArtS (22 Sep 2021)

qbit dijo:


> A ver si meten otro golito para acabar 6-1, que sería la primera supergoleada de la liga, pero difícil con el entrenador metiendo a suplentes, aunque comprensible.



Gol de Isco.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Sep 2021)

Solo falta el gol de Jovic.


----------



## jakk (22 Sep 2021)

Vinicius sigue siendo un paquete yo lo vendería por 100M aprovechando el hype.


----------



## Edge2 (22 Sep 2021)

Jovic se le ve sin fe...


----------



## Suprimo (22 Sep 2021)

Otro paradón de Curtuá


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Sep 2021)

Partido propicio para que moje vini pero no ha sido posible hoy cosa extraña.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Le Truhan (22 Sep 2021)

Viva Ancelotti!! Da gusto ver al madrid


----------



## Fiodor (22 Sep 2021)

Partidazo. Aunque hay que reconocer que el Mallorca ha sido una madre... Este fútbol es el que quiere el aficionado del Madrid, aunque cueste goles en contra...


----------



## jakk (22 Sep 2021)

Bueno la Liga nos la llevamos de calle y dando espectáculo. Viva Carletto.

La Champions nunca se sabe. Los jóvenes parecen haber explotado y tenemos una energía que no veas. Camavinga brutal fichaje, ¿Ha costado 40M solo?


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (23 Sep 2021)

Qué pena que la toque el defensa en el gol de Benzema. Si entra limpia habría sido candidato a premio Puskas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Sep 2021)

Lo estoy viendo en diferido, menuda mierda de equipo el Mallorca.
Tiene muchos amarillos no?


----------



## ccc (23 Sep 2021)

Y donde esta el calvo?

Repito donde esta?

*Y a quien conyo le importa: Simplemente no vuelvas.* 

Nuevamente un partido en el que hemos disfrutado del juego y de los goles como no lo haciamos desde hace anyos.

Dedicado a todos los que decian que no habia equipo y que ZZ exprimia al maximo la plantilla: Tocate los huevos.

Espero que todos se den cuenta como gana el equipo cuando se ponen 2 tios en el medio del campo que corren y dos extremos rapidos.

Y que lo sepais, Mbappe es mejor jugador que Vini: Pero en la vida va a tener el poder de desequilibrio que tiene el chaval (solo pensar que casi se derrumba por culpa del calvo con todas la perrerias que le hizo para poner a sus colegas).


----------



## Edu.R (23 Sep 2021)

La Liga creo que somos favoritos. El único rival que parece que nos puede plantar cara es el Atleti, pero le cuesta sacar los partidos, y si hubiese tenido un poco de menos suerte, estaba ya a 5-6 puntos. Pero la sensación de que no somos un equipo de 11 jugadores, que hay hasta 17-18 que dan el nivel, y eso en una Liga suele ser muy definitorio. Hoy hemos acabado con 3 canteranos jóvenes, el centro del campo titular no ha tenido que intervenir... lo dicho, la Liga pinta bien, aunque aun sea pronto.

Honestamente, no esperaba un arranque tan bueno, ni al Barcelona haciendo el ridículo dentro y fuera del campo a estos niveles. Puede ser una temporada muy mítica, en función de lo que vaya pasando. Que ya sabemos que las cuentas se sacan en primavera.


----------



## DRIDMA (23 Sep 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Benzema, 6 partidos 8 goles. Va a media de CR7



A ver si esta temporada puede ser pichichi y luchar por la Bota de oro.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (23 Sep 2021)

Mbappé la lía, no sé que cojones le dijo al portero del Metz que generó una pelea


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (23 Sep 2021)

Mensaje ventajista para los folla-putocalvo-Zz-cabrondemierda

¿Lo véis?

Zz era una rémora para le renovacion del equipo, la evolución de los jugadores y para la planificación y la apuesta de fichajes - jóvenes- a buen precio que lleva desarrollando Tito Floren en los últimos años.

Y sí, se podía jugar a otra cosa....


----------



## qbit (23 Sep 2021)

Este Real Madrid tiene mucha movilidad.


ApoloCreed dijo:


> Sobrevalorado hasta aburrir,que tampoco quiere decir que sea un paquete...



Pero es que tú eres un criptoculé.


----------



## subvencionados (23 Sep 2021)

Es la diferencia entre la darle la manija a un señor de 36 años y a otro de 18. La energía del equipo es brutal. Las cosas son así y el tiempo pasa para todos.


----------



## Chispeante (23 Sep 2021)

ccc dijo:


> (...)
> 
> *Dedicado a todos los que decian que no habia equipo y que ZZ exprimia al maximo la plantilla: Tocate los huevos*.
> 
> ...



Pues si, yo que soy muy de Zidane y le reconozco el mérito que ahora no lo parece tanto, era de los que creía que el equipo jugaba al límite de sus posibilidades y que no había plantilla para más. Pero está claro que lo que no daba más de si era el seguir apostando por jugadores que pasaron su mejor momento hace años y adaptando la velocidad del equipo a los veteranos. Y dicho esto, el Madrid, con Zidane y su unocerismo, ganó la Liga hace dos años y estuvo a una VARrabasa del VAR de llevársela el año pasado. Poca broma.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Mbappé la lía, no sé que cojones le dijo al portero del Metz que generó una pelea



Bapé está viendo que se ha quedado en un club lleno de figuritas poco cohexionadas, donde el pinta lo mismo que otros, con el riesgo de hacer el ridiculo, cuando podía haber encabezado un nuevo proyecto siendo referente, pero no le han dejado.

Yo no sé si vendrá o no, pero la gestión del PSG puede dar para muchas risas. Vamos a ver como evoluciona la temporada, para el PSG la Liga francesa es un trámite, el jeque está obsesionado con ganar la puta Shempions, y a pesar de que tiene via libre para meter dinero y endeudarse, ni la huele. Y honestamente, todo puede pasar, pero yo al Peseyé no le veo siendo capaz de meterle mano a un equipo gordo cuando le toque (No es que haya 10, pero si que hay 4-5 en Europa).


----------



## fachacine (23 Sep 2021)

Ahora en serio ¿alguien se acuerda de Sergio Ramos? En los últimos años su liderazgo era tóxico para el equipo.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Sep 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Ahora en serio ¿alguien se acuerda de Sergio Ramos? En los últimos años su liderazgo era tóxico para el equipo.



El tiempo pone a cada uno en su sitio. Aquí ha habido jugadores míticos, pero cuando uno se ha querido poner por encima del club ha salido ESCALDADO. 

Modric ha sido tan clave o más que Ramos, pero el croata ha sido humilde, ha sido listo, y cuando diga que se pira, el Bernabeu se caerá, y le harán un partido homenaje.


----------



## ccc (23 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bapé está viendo que se ha quedado en un club lleno de figuritas poco cohexionadas, donde el pinta lo mismo que otros, con el riesgo de hacer el ridiculo, cuando podía haber encabezado un nuevo proyecto siendo referente, pero no le han dejado.
> 
> Yo no sé si vendrá o no, pero la gestión del PSG puede dar para muchas risas. Vamos a ver como evoluciona la temporada, para el PSG la Liga francesa es un trámite, el jeque está obsesionado con ganar la puta Shempions, y a pesar de que tiene via libre para meter dinero y endeudarse, ni la huele. Y honestamente, todo puede pasar, pero yo al Peseyé no le veo siendo capaz de meterle mano a un equipo gordo cuando le toque (No es que haya 10, pero si que hay 4-5 en Europa).



A ver, ganar la Champions no es facil: Si tienes una gran plantilla tipo Madrid con Ronaldo o el Farca con Messi en su maximo apogeo, puedes asegurate casi un "25-50%" pero lo normal es que palmes y por eso nunca se han ganado dos Champions consecutivas (Oh, wait!)

Ademas el PSG se va a comer un mojon cuando Messi y Neymar jueguen en el mismo equipo; cuando ganaron ambos eran 6 anyos mas jovenes: A dia de hoy tienen peor equipo que hace 2 anyos; el deporte de elite te demuestra que no se puede juntar mucha estrella en su ocaso. De momento, el maximo favorito es el Chelsea.


----------



## jakk (23 Sep 2021)

Vaya diferencia entre Odegard y Camavinga. Y por el mismo precio. Los grandes jugadores los ves enseguida. El otro no tenía nivel para el Madrid.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (23 Sep 2021)

Chispeante dijo:


> Pues si, yo que soy muy de Zidane y le reconozco el mérito que ahora no lo parece tanto, era de los que creía que el equipo jugaba al límite de sus posibilidades y que no había plantilla para más. Pero está claro que lo que no daba más de si era el seguir apostando por jugadores que pasaron su mejor momento hace años y adaptando la velocidad del equipo a los veteranos. Y dicho esto, el Madrid, con Zidane y su unocerismo, ganó la Liga hace dos años y estuvo a una VARrabasa del VAR de llevársela el año pasado. Poca broma.



Si es que es posible que esté año no ganemos.la.Liga (aunque a este ritmo lo veo complicado) ni nada, pero al menos vemos un futbol que nos gusta, vemos a los jugadores mejorando, alineaciones con sentido, nada de eso era posible con ZZ.

Y como decía @fachacine , que lujazo habernos librado de Ramos !!!

Edito.- Oiga , y al cesar lo que es del César. Zz sigue siendo el entrenador más laureado del Real Madrid y eso no es poca cosa


----------



## Edu.R (23 Sep 2021)

ccc dijo:


> A ver, ganar la Champions no es facil: Si tienes una gran plantilla tipo Madrid con Ronaldo o el Farca con Messi en su maximo apogeo, puedes asegurate casi un "25-50%" pero lo normal es que palmes y por eso que nunca ha ganado dos Champions consecutivas (Oh, wait!)
> 
> Ademas el PSG se va a comer un mojon cuando Messi y Neymar jueguen en el mismo equipo; cuando ganaron ambos eran 6 anyos mas jovenes: A dia de hoy tienen peor equipo que hace 2 anyos; el deporte de elite te demuestra que no se puede juntar mucha estrella en su ocaso. De momento, el maximo favorito es el Chelsea.



La Champions es muy chunga, tienes que tener un equipo muy bueno y tener suerte. Ambas. Es asi, nosotros ganamos 3 seguidas, pero hubo muchos momentos 50-50 donde nos salió cara.

Para mi los ingleses, cualquiera, son favoritos. Y luego el Bayern y el PSG, pero este un poco por "nombres", por juego... no. Nosotros como el año pasado. Unos cuartos de final deberían caer, y si nos va bien, pues alomejor unas semifinales por si cuela.


----------



## el ruinas II (23 Sep 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Si es que es posible que esté año no ganemos.la.Liga (aunque a este ritmo lo veo complicado) ni nada, pero al menos vemos un futbol que nos gusta, vemos a los jugadores mejorando, alineaciones con sentido, nada de eso era posible con ZZ.
> 
> Y como decía @fachacine , que lujazo habernos librado de Ramos !!!
> 
> Edito.- Oiga , y al cesar lo que es del César. Zz sigue siendo el entrenador más laureado del Real Madrid y eso no es poca cosa



lo peor de ramos es que igual que baul y el topor antes tuvo que irse haciendo el numerito del pesetero


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (23 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bapé está viendo que se ha quedado en un club lleno de figuritas poco cohexionadas, donde el pinta lo mismo que otros, con el riesgo de hacer el ridiculo, cuando podía haber encabezado un nuevo proyecto siendo referente, pero no le han dejado.
> 
> Yo no sé si vendrá o no, pero la gestión del PSG puede dar para muchas risas. Vamos a ver como evoluciona la temporada, para el PSG la Liga francesa es un trámite, el jeque está obsesionado con ganar la puta Shempions, y a pesar de que tiene via libre para meter dinero y endeudarse, ni la huele. Y honestamente, todo puede pasar, pero yo al Peseyé no le veo siendo capaz de meterle mano a un equipo gordo cuando le toque (No es que haya 10, pero si que hay 4-5 en Europa).



A ver qué pasa cuando ya cuando Messi esté adaptado a ese equipo y Neymar vuelva a tener ritmo

Recuerda que el Barça de la MSN al inicio perdió 3 partidos seguidos (Madrid, PSG y Celta) y recuerdo que todos se burlaban diciéndo que ese equipo no pasa de octavos o que apenas iban a quedar cuartos en la liga y te ganó el triplete....


----------



## ccc (23 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El tiempo pone a cada uno en su sitio. Aquí ha habido jugadores míticos, pero cuando uno se ha querido poner por encima del club ha salido ESCALDADO.
> 
> Modric ha sido tan clave o más que Ramos, pero el croata ha sido humilde, ha sido listo, y cuando diga que se pira, el Bernabeu se caerá, y le harán un partido homenaje.



Te voy a volver a responder: no te lo tomes a mal, pero es que este tema me pone hasta los huevos y es que la gente no dispara al objetivo.

Si te vas al plano deportivo y obviando determinados aspectos, el caso Ramos y Modric son parecidos: Y todo es debido al maldito calvo, para el cual eran titulares indiscutibles, cuando sencillamente teniamos jugadores en plantilla con mayor nivel y habia que mirar (ya entonces) al futuro.

El caso Modric, sin embargo, es un misterio: una cosa es la prensa, pero los aficionados? Como pueden decir que Modric juega como los dioses y que por el no pasan los anyos: Sencillamente es no entender el juego del croata y porque fue el mejor centrocampista del mundo. Modric, hasta hace 3/4 anyos (!!!!) era un jugador que creaba y que defendia: era el centrocampista total. A dia de hoy es un retrato misero del jugador que fue: Por supuesto tiene el juego, pero no la stamina: Un centro del campo Casemiro, Modric y Kroos significa perder ante cualquier equipo europeo top, ya sea el City o el Chelsea. 

Ves a Camavinga o a Valverde correr y flipas: Ves a Modric recuperar y te dan ganas de llorar. Y el futbol es un deporte fisico.


----------



## Hannibal (23 Sep 2021)

Si tengo que ponerle alguna pega a Ancejalotti, diría que debía haber cambiado a Vini y no a Rodrygo, que lleva muchos más minutos a la espalda.
Pero por lo demás es un entrenador perfecto, parece que lea nuestro hilo  
Pone a Nacho en la derecha para dejar a Lucas en la banca, da descanso a toda la media, especialmente Case, sin meter a Isco de titular cuando hace 3 partidos parecía inevitable. A todo esto, Marcelo parece que ni entrene por Valdebebas, y con ZZ llevaría ya 180 minutos fácil.
En fin, viva Carletto.


----------



## Chispeante (23 Sep 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Si es que es posible que esté año no ganemos.la.Liga (aunque a este ritmo lo veo complicado) ni nada, pero al menos vemos un futbol que nos gusta, vemos a los jugadores mejorando, alineaciones con sentido, nada de eso era posible con ZZ.
> 
> Y como decía @fachacine , que lujazo habernos librado de Ramos !!!
> 
> Edito.- Oiga , y al cesar lo que es del César. Zz sigue siendo el entrenador más laureado del Real Madrid y eso no es poca cosa



Yo me sumo a la fiesta y doy vivas a Ancelotti como el que más, pero en los años que estuvo el italiano en el Madrid, escribo de memoria y tal vez los datos no sean exactos, empezó de forma extraordinaria, sacando una clara ventaja al Barcelona, para terminar perdiendo la Liga. Y si, ganamos la Décima de manera gloriosa, pero estuvimos a segundos del desastre más absoluto. Con los números en la mano, hay que hacer las cosas asombrosamente bien para acercarse a lo conseguido por Zidane. 

A mí me gusta el fútbol dinámico como el que más, pero lo más divertido y vistoso del deporte, sin comparación posible, es _"ganar y ganar y ganar y ganar y volver a ganar"_ (Luis Aragonés dixit). Lo de jugamos como nunca y perdimos como siempre amargó muchos años mi adolescencia de aficionado al deporte español.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Sep 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Te voy a volver a responder: no te lo tomes a mal, pero es que este tema me pone hasta los huevos y es que la gente no dispara al objetivo.
> 
> Si te vas al plano deportivo y obviando determinados aspectos, el caso Ramos y Modric son parecidos: Y todo es debido al maldito calvo, para el cual eran titulares indiscutibles, cuando sencillamente teniamos jugadores en plantilla con mayor nivel y habia que mirar (ya entonces) al futuro.
> 
> ...



A ver, es evidente, PERO hablamos de actitud. Modric da todo lo que tiene cuando sale (De esto no se puede dudar), pero nunca se ha puesto por encima de nadie, y ha aceptado las renovaciones anuales y las rebajas de sueldo sabiendo lo que había. Nos ha dado temporadas MÍTICAS y ahora es un jugador que tiene que estar, aunque no tenga un rol tan relevante.

La gente QUIERE a Luka Modric. LE QUEREMOS. Y cuando se retire, le vamos a aplaudir. Ya está.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Sep 2021)

jakk dijo:


> Bueno la Liga nos la llevamos de calle y dando espectáculo. Viva Carletto.
> 
> La Champions nunca se sabe. Los jóvenes parecen haber explotado y tenemos una energía que no veas. Camavinga brutal fichaje, ¿Ha costado 40M solo?



Las temporadas son larguísimas, el año pasado hasta estaban sin jugadores, no quiero ni decir cuando Lucas, Isco y Marcelo sean titulares por casuística


----------



## ccc (23 Sep 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Si tengo que ponerle alguna pega a Ancejalotti, diría que debía haber cambiado a Vini y no a Rodrygo, que lleva muchos más minutos a la espalda.
> Pero por lo demás es un entrenador perfecto, parece que lea nuestro hilo
> Pone a Nacho en la derecha para dejar a Lucas en la banca, da descanso a toda la media, especialmente Case, sin meter a Isco de titular cuando hace 3 partidos parecía inevitable. A todo esto, Marcelo parece que ni entrene por Valdebebas, y con ZZ llevaría ya 180 minutos fácil.
> En fin, viva Carletto.



Ya lo dije cuando lo fichamos: El tio reinvento la posicion de di Maria y fue el que instauro el 4x3x3 en el Madrid (Y sin Casemiro!). Y si le sale el tema Asensio es para flipar. Y ojo que si lo pones con Kroos nuncaa te va a funcionar, pero con 2 tios como Camavinga y Valverde puede dar para jugar algunos partidos.

Esas cosas las tiene el italiano, al igual que Guardiola: Observan a un jugador y lo "ven" en otras posiciones donde otros no los ven (el calvo, of course )


----------



## jakk (23 Sep 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Ya lo dije cuando lo fichamos: El tio reinvento la posicion de di Maria y fue el que instauro el 4x3x3 en el Madrid (Y sin Casemiro!). Y si le sale el tema Asensio es para flipar. Y ojo que si lo pones con Kroos nuncaa te va a funcionar, pero con 2 tios como Camavinga y Valverde puede dar para jugar algunos partidos.
> 
> Esas cosas las tiene el italiano, al igual que Guardiola: Observan a un jugador y lo "ven" en otras posiciones donde otros no los ven (el calvo, of course )



Kroos Modric Isco Hazard Marcelo tendrían que llevar 2 años fuera. O 3. Van a ser lastres este año. Renovación o muerte sin veteranos mandando en el vestuario para que los jóvenes se sientan los jefes con 20 años.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Sep 2021)

Bueno pues visto hasta el minuto 70, un muy mal partido del Mallorca y acertado del Madrid.

Me han gustado Rodrigo y Benzema.
Camavinga y Valverde bien.
Vinicius fallo otra vez ha tenido dos solo con el portero.
Ausencio bien, pero sabemos que hasta dentro de un año no vuelve a hacer un buen partido y será contra otro Mallorca, mejor venderle.


----------



## El Juani (23 Sep 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (23 Sep 2021)

Kross tiene sitio en el Madrid. Con 30 años se sabe jugar al futbol y el cuerpo esta fisicamente bien. 

Modric ya esta maduro , pero de cuando en cuando le salen partidos que da gusto ver. No estará para jugar todos los partidos, pero aun le queda espectaculo que dar.


----------



## John Rambo (23 Sep 2021)

No nos daban 180 kilos por Asensio hace unos años? Este es el momento.

La diferencia entre el marica noruego y camavinga es para flipar, menudo desparpajo tiene el chaval.

El Vini asiste, sigue bien. Tampoco esperemos que meta 5 cada partido.

Benzema más fresco que nunca y descanso para toda la media.

Si se hubiera fichado un central TOP, la Champions sería hasta una opción.


----------



## jakk (23 Sep 2021)

John Rambo dijo:


> No nos daban 180 kilos por Asensio hace unos años? Este es el momento.
> 
> La diferencia entre el marica noruego y camavinga es para flipar, menudo desparpajo tiene el chaval.
> 
> ...



Ganamos 3 Champions con Karanka e Iván Campo. Los centrales se sobrevaloran. Siempre son los paquetes de la clase.


----------



## qbit (23 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> La Liga creo que somos favoritos. El único rival que parece que nos puede plantar cara es el Atleti, pero le cuesta sacar los partidos, y si hubiese tenido un poco de menos suerte, estaba ya a 5-6 puntos. Pero la sensación de que no somos un equipo de 11 jugadores, que hay hasta 17-18 que dan el nivel, y eso en una Liga suele ser muy definitorio. Hoy hemos acabado con 3 canteranos jóvenes, el centro del campo titular no ha tenido que intervenir... lo dicho, la Liga pinta bien, aunque aun sea pronto.
> 
> Honestamente, no esperaba un arranque tan bueno, ni al Barcelona haciendo el ridículo dentro y fuera del campo a estos niveles. Puede ser una temporada muy mítica, en función de lo que vaya pasando. Que ya sabemos que las cuentas se sacan en primavera.



En efecto. Sería estupendo dejar al segundo a muchos puntos de distancia cuanto antes mejor. Como lo que le ha pasado al Madrid otras temporadas pero al revés, esta vez yendo primeros al llegar la época navideña.


----------



## qbit (23 Sep 2021)

Estoy viendo un cierto revanchismo por aquí, diciendo que si este que no está o el otro que tampoco está, eran perjudiciales para el equipo, pero el caso es que hay fichajes nuevos que también contribuyen a cambiar el equipo mucho.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Sep 2021)

Ya disponible en exclusiva vuestro programa favorito:






__





Cine y TV - Capítulo 3 temporada 1 hoy: LAS 10 MEJORES PELICULAS DE LA HISTORIA. El cine de obiwanchernobil.


Hola, posiblemente me conozcas por la fama que atesoro, pero no te preocupes soy el humilde obiwanchernobil, está vez en su versión más seria e intimista, en el próximo capítulo volveremos a las andadas, hoy te voy deleitar con esta lista de las 10 mejores películas de la historia del cine...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Talabera (23 Sep 2021)

Buen partido, ya tocaba.
se echa de menos a modric cuando baja a recibir para sacar el balón de forma inteligente.
estos partidos deben servir para que los jóvenes se rueden y los veteranos descansen
no creo que nadie se queje del espectáculo 
lo mejor de ancelotti es que va a tenerlos a todos on fire por que va a rotar 
cuidao con el madrid este año


----------



## Talabera (23 Sep 2021)

ccc dijo:


> A ver, ganar la Champions no es facil: Si tienes una gran plantilla tipo Madrid con Ronaldo o el Farca con Messi en su maximo apogeo, puedes asegurate casi un "25-50%" pero lo normal es que palmes y por eso nunca se han ganado dos Champions consecutivas (Oh, wait!)
> 
> Ademas el PSG se va a comer un mojon cuando Messi y Neymar jueguen en el mismo equipo; cuando ganaron ambos eran 6 anyos mas jovenes: A dia de hoy tienen peor equipo que hace 2 anyos; el deporte de elite te demuestra que no se puede juntar mucha estrella en su ocaso. De momento, el maximo favorito es el Chelsea.



Me da que veremos una eliminatoria real madrid PSG


----------



## broder (23 Sep 2021)

Triplete descarao.

Que vayan pintando el autobús del paseillo con las 3 copitas.

Y Kamabinga balón de oro.


----------



## artemis (23 Sep 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> A quien citas ?
> 
> Gol de ausensio titular del marcacA
> 
> ...



Al bobo de Harkonnen


----------



## euromelon (23 Sep 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Al bobo de Harkonnen



Ah vale ese imbécil follamoros que aún encima es un rojo de mierda . Que antes era carlx y se cambió de Nick porque estaba bloqueado por todos.


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Sep 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Ah vale ese imbécil follamoros que aún encima es un rojo de mierda . Que antes era carlx y se cambió de Nick porque estaba bloqueado por todos.



No sé de quién hablas, asín que entiendo que está bien ignorado


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 Sep 2021)

El Madrid tiene muy buena pinta. Se nota la mano de pintus. Los jugadores parecen otros. Son putos aviones.

Y lo de camavinga tremendo. Con 18 años y tiene una jerarquía que muchos no tienen con 35.

Favorito para la liga y veremos en chsmpions.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (23 Sep 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Buen partido, ya tocaba.
> se echa de menos a modric cuando baja a recibir para sacar el balón de forma inteligente.
> estos partidos deben servir para que los jóvenes se rueden y los veteranos descansen
> no creo que nadie se queje del espectáculo
> ...



Lo unico malo, temo portadas "isco se reivindica" 
Pero vamos, el madridismo se divierte y el antimadridismo se come las uñas, lo firmo.


----------



## Talabera (23 Sep 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Al bobo de Harkonnen


----------



## Viviendo (23 Sep 2021)

Camavinga es como ver a un Fernando Redondo de 18 años en moreno, la zurda, personalidad, fuerte...por ahora lo pondrán de interior por la falta en esos puestos y que el 5 con Case y Blanco parece bien cubierto pero creo que con los años acabará de mediocentro


----------



## Gorrión (23 Sep 2021)

Me ha venido un tufo a campeón que tira de espaldas, huele a que el año que viene con un par de retoques volvemos a dominar Europa.

Vuelve el monstruo chavales.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Sep 2021)

No olvidarse de Blanco y Hernández, que mucho se le critica al Real Madrid que "solo cartera", pero ahi también están Nacho, Carvajal y Lucas Vázquez. Si, no dan para balón de oro, pero son canteranos. Que parece que solo existe la Masía, joder.


----------



## fieraverde (23 Sep 2021)

jakk dijo:


> Bueno la Liga nos la llevamos de calle y dando espectáculo. Viva Carletto.
> 
> La Champions nunca se sabe. Los jóvenes parecen haber explotado y tenemos una energía que no veas. Camavinga brutal fichaje, ¿Ha costado 40M solo?




5 jornadas y ya habéis ganado la liga? Cuéntanos más ..


----------



## fieraverde (23 Sep 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> El Madrid tiene muy buena pinta. Se nota la mano de pintus. Los jugadores parecen otros. Son putos aviones.
> 
> Y lo de camavinga tremendo. Con 18 años y tiene una jerarquía que muchos no tienen con 35.
> 
> Favorito para la liga y veremos en chsmpions.



Los aviones de vez en cuando tienen que repostar .. pues no es largo esto.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (23 Sep 2021)

Tremendísimo partido del Madrid. Todo lo que era sufrimiento y agonía con Zidane (que sí, que ganamos mucho...) es rock and roll con Carletto. Yo nunca entendí su marcha del club. Con Ancelotti el Madrid siempre ha jugado maravillosamente bien. De hecho, de lo que yo haya visto, cuando mejor se ha jugado al fútbol ha sido con Leo Beenhakker cuando la quinta del buitre, con Mourinho y con Carletto. Yo lo veo así. Zidane tuvo el equipazo aquel del 2017 que era una cosa de locos y ganó más que nadie, pero jugar bien, lo que se dice jugar bien al fútbol lo hizo veinte minutos. 

Yo no me quiero venir demasiado arriba, pero este Madrid tiene una pinta de equipo de época impresionante. Tenemos al mejor portero de la historia del club con diferencia (Courtois), una dupla de centrales tremenda en Militao (jovencísimo) y Alaba (que es capo total), un chaval que es un pepinazo de lateral izquierdo (Miguel Gutiérrez), unos interiores muy jóvenes que le dan al centro del campo una fisicalidad y un ritmo acojonantes (Valverde y Camavinga), dos extremos brasileños que están madurando en magníficos peloteros (Vini y Rodrygo) y un delantero centro absolutamente histórico y determinante para el juego del equipo (Benzema). Y luego conservas a la vieja guardia del centro del campo y tienes como suplentes a un Hazard (muy disminuido, pero el talento lo sigue teniendo) a un Bale (que lo mismo) a un Isco o a un Asensio, que parece que ya está empezando a demostrar personalidad y ganas. Hasta a Jovic se le ve enchufado. 

Y, el año que viene, como vengan Mbappé y Haaland esto ya va a ser abusivo. 

Contentísimo con este Madrid de Carletto, me lo estoy gozando a tope.


----------



## Hannibal (23 Sep 2021)

broder dijo:


> Triplete descarao.
> 
> Que vayan pintando el autobús del paseillo con las 3 copitas.
> 
> Y Kamabinga balón de oro.



Los madridistas de este hilo, no lo digo sólo por tí:







A ver, que yo soy el primero que está disfrutando como un enano después de años de fútbol rácano. Pero estamos en septiembre.


----------



## Hannibal (23 Sep 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Tremendísimo partido del Madrid. Todo lo que era sufrimiento y agonía con Zidane (que sí, que ganamos mucho...) es rock and roll con Carletto. Yo nunca entendí su marcha del club. Con Ancelotti el Madrid siempre ha jugado maravillosamente bien. De hecho, de lo que yo haya visto, cuando mejor se ha jugado al fútbol ha sido con Leo Beenhakker cuando la quinta del buitre, con Mourinho y con Carletto. Yo lo veo así. Zidane tuvo el equipazo aquel del 2017 que era una cosa de locos y ganó más que nadie, pero jugar bien, lo que se dice jugar bien al fútbol lo hizo veinte minutos.
> 
> Yo no me quiero venir demasiado arriba, pero este Madrid tiene una pinta de equipo de época impresionante. Tenemos al mejor portero de la historia del club con diferencia (Courtois), una dupla de centrales tremenda en Militao (jovencísimo) y Alaba (que es capo total), un chaval que es un pepinazo de lateral izquierdo (Miguel Gutiérrez), unos interiores muy jóvenes que le dan al centro del campo una fisicalidad y un ritmo acojonantes (Valverde y Camavinga), dos extremos brasileños que están madurando en magníficos peloteros (Vini y Rodrygo) y un delantero centro absolutamente histórico y determinante para el juego del equipo (Benzema). Y luego conservas a la vieja guardia del centro del campo y tienes como suplentes a un Hazard (muy disminuido, pero el talento lo sigue teniendo) a un Bale (que lo mismo) a un Isco o a un Asensio, que parece que ya está empezando a demostrar personalidad y ganas. Hasta a Jovic se le ve enchufado.
> 
> ...



Por un lado sí, como dije hace pocos días, había muchas quejas de que el equipo estaba viejo y los jóvenes no despuntaban. Este año, se podrá ganar algo o no, pero al menos se está haciendo el cambio relevacional que debería haberse empezado hace ya un par de temporadas.

Pero no hay que olvidar que hay varios titularísimos que tienen 29 años: Alaba, Case o Curtuá, aunque por su puesto le queden algunos años más al máximo nivel. Benzemá 33. No pongo en la lista a Toni o Luca porque ya tienen sus recambios, pero luego podríamos meter incluso a Lucas Páquez (30) o Nacho (31, además de Marcelo, aunque aquí ya tenemos a su sustituto y al sustituto del sustituto 

Lo que quiero decir es que los próximos veranos vamos a ver muchos fichajes. El próximo año mismamente, con las marchas de Bale, Isco y Marcelo, y veremos qué pasa con Modric, habrá que hacer al menos 2 fichajes (un medio sí o sí, y un extremo) además de arreglar el lateral derecho y un central, si no titular, al menos de garantías.


----------



## Gorrión (23 Sep 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Los madridistas de este hilo, no lo digo sólo por tí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siempre hemos sido así y ahí están las 13 champions.

Te digo que en 5 años tenemos por los menos 15.



Hannibal dijo:


> Por un lado sí, como dije hace pocos días, había muchas quejas de que el equipo estaba viejo y los jóvenes no despuntaban. Este año, se podrá ganar algo o no, pero al menos se está haciendo el cambio relevacional que debería haberse empezado hace ya un par de temporadas.
> 
> Pero no hay que olvidar que hay varios titularísimos que tienen 29 años: Alaba, Case o Curtuá, aunque por su puesto le queden algunos años más al máximo nivel. Benzemá 33. No pongo en la lista a Toni o Luca porque ya tienen sus recambios, pero luego podríamos meter incluso a Lucas Páquez (30) o Nacho (31, además de Marcelo, aunque aquí ya tenemos a su sustituto y al sustituto del sustituto
> 
> Lo que quiero decir es que los próximos veranos vamos a ver muchos fichajes. El próximo año mismamente, con las marchas de Bale, Isco y Marcelo, y veremos qué pasa con Modric, habrá que hacer al menos 2 fichajes (un medio sí o sí, y un extremo) además de arreglar el lateral derecho y un central, si no titular, al menos de garantías.





No hace falta decir nada mas.


----------



## Talabera (23 Sep 2021)

Por cierto el lateral derecho del castilla parece que sabe centrar y se ve máquina o es impresión mía?


----------



## Talabera (23 Sep 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Por un lado sí, como dije hace pocos días, había muchas quejas de que el equipo estaba viejo y los jóvenes no despuntaban. Este año, se podrá ganar algo o no, pero al menos se está haciendo el cambio relevacional que debería haberse empezado hace ya un par de temporadas.
> 
> Pero no hay que olvidar que hay varios titularísimos que tienen 29 años: Alaba, Case o Curtuá, aunque por su puesto le queden algunos años más al máximo nivel. Benzemá 33. No pongo en la lista a Toni o Luca porque ya tienen sus recambios, pero luego podríamos meter incluso a Lucas Páquez (30) o Nacho (31, además de Marcelo, aunque aquí ya tenemos a su sustituto y al sustituto del sustituto
> 
> Lo que quiero decir es que los próximos veranos vamos a ver muchos fichajes. El próximo año mismamente, con las marchas de Bale, Isco y Marcelo, y veremos qué pasa con Modric, habrá que hacer al menos 2 fichajes (un medio sí o sí, y un extremo) además de arreglar el lateral derecho y un central, si no titular, al menos de garantías.



modric y kroos tienen recambios?
no se yo….


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Sep 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Tremendísimo partido del Madrid. Todo lo que era sufrimiento y agonía con Zidane (que sí, que ganamos mucho...) es rock and roll con Carletto. Yo nunca entendí su marcha del club. Con Ancelotti el Madrid siempre ha jugado maravillosamente bien. De hecho, de lo que yo haya visto, cuando mejor se ha jugado al fútbol ha sido con Leo Beenhakker cuando la quinta del buitre, con Mourinho y con Carletto. Yo lo veo así. Zidane tuvo el equipazo aquel del 2017 que era una cosa de locos y ganó más que nadie, pero jugar bien, lo que se dice jugar bien al fútbol lo hizo veinte minutos.
> 
> Yo no me quiero venir demasiado arriba, pero este Madrid tiene una pinta de equipo de época impresionante. Tenemos al mejor portero de la historia del club con diferencia (Courtois), una dupla de centrales tremenda en Militao (jovencísimo) y Alaba (que es capo total), un chaval que es un pepinazo de lateral izquierdo (Miguel Gutiérrez), unos interiores muy jóvenes que le dan al centro del campo una fisicalidad y un ritmo acojonantes (Valverde y Camavinga), dos extremos brasileños que están madurando en magníficos peloteros (Vini y Rodrygo) y un delantero centro absolutamente histórico y determinante para el juego del equipo (Benzema). Y luego conservas a la vieja guardia del centro del campo y tienes como suplentes a un Hazard (muy disminuido, pero el talento lo sigue teniendo) a un Bale (que lo mismo) a un Isco o a un Asensio, que parece que ya está empezando a demostrar personalidad y ganas. Hasta a Jovic se le ve enchufado.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo con tu triunfalista mensaje excepto en una cosa: Antes que Curtuá pondría a Zamora y a Miguel Ángel


----------



## fieraverde (23 Sep 2021)

Brutal !!!!!! El pesellé balear ....


----------



## Hannibal (23 Sep 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> modric y kroos tienen recambios?
> no se yo….



Valverde y Camavinga, ayer mismo los viste.
Pero yo también creo que hace falta algo más. Valverde siempre en mi equipo, pero le falta, no sé si llamarlo calidad o mejor toque de balón; ese que hace que Kroos sin apenas correr mueva al equipo y te gane partidos. Pero vaya, que no se puede decir que haya la nada más absoluta.


----------



## Gorrión (23 Sep 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Por cierto el lateral derecho del castilla parece que sabe centrar y se ve máquina o es impresión mía?





Tiene buena pinta, y si, las pone bien.


----------



## Talabera (23 Sep 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Valverde y Camavinga, ayer mismo los vistes.
> Pero yo también creo que hace falta algo más. Valverde siempre en mi equipo, pero le falta, no sé si llamarlo calidad o mejor toque de balón; ese que hace que Kroos sin apenas correr mueva al equipo y te gane partidos. Pero vaya, que no se puede decir que haya la nada más absoluta.



Modric kroos y Casemiro que siempre se nos olvida y es el puntal que evita que se desmorone el equipo
yo honestamente veo a camavinga como mediocentro puro, como ha dicho un compañero antes por aqui, ojalá evolucione así porque es tecnico y sabe a lo que juega 
modric cuando juega tiene que bajar con los centrales a sacar el balón y uno de los aciertos de ancelotti es ese, con Zidane no bajaban a recibir ni modric ni kroos 
tambien me sorprendio Asensio, quizá sitio sea detrás del 9 me pareció otro futbolista.
de todas formas es el mejor equipo de nuestra liga y va a dar muchas alegrías en champions eso seguro
y lo que más me gusta es como los está rotando, siempre tendrá gente fresca enchufada
un 10 carleto ojala hubiera venido hace 2 años
no hubiéramos perdido ni a achraf ni a llórente me cagó en la puta


----------



## Talabera (23 Sep 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Tiene buena pinta, y si, las pone bien.



Joder con la tarde que nos dio el otro día el Lucas Vázquez me cago en la puta


----------



## Gorrión (23 Sep 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Joder con la tarde que nos dio el otro día el Lucas Vázquez me cago en la puta



Entrarán poco a poco si son buenos de verdad, no te preocupes de Lucas, es jugador de equipo y está por algo. Los jóvenes que quieran triunfar están en el momento perfecto para demostrar. Los viejos van cayendo por edad y llegan las oportunidades, que demuestren y jugarán.

Santos tiene pintaza, defiende mejor que Miguel y tiene muy buen pase, espero verlo mas.


----------



## Edge2 (23 Sep 2021)

Vamos, que habeis ganado al mallorca


----------



## The Replicant (23 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Vamos, que habeis ganado al mallorca



Yo se de uno que empato in extremis con el Granada

taluecs


----------



## Gorrión (23 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Vamos, que habeis ganado al mallorca



Al Inter también, y al Valencia el otro día con una troleada épica.

El tema está en que el equipo tiene mucho margen de mejora, y los chavales están explotando ahora. Si ya damos miedo, espérate a final de temporada.


----------



## fieraverde (23 Sep 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Al Inter también, y al Valencia el otro día con una troleada épica.
> 
> El tema está en que el equipo tiene mucho margen de mejora, y los chavales están explotando ahora. Si ya damos miedo, espérate a final de temporada.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Sep 2021)

Os estáis viniendo muy arriba. El problema es que venimos de 2 temporadas anodinas, donde se peleaba, y se ganó una Liga y una Supercopa muy bien ganadas. Pero es verdad que los partidos "no eran divertidos".

Ahora si hemos arrancado con buenos resultados y un juego muy agradable de ver y entonces nos venimos arriba por la emoción de la novedad. Pero en Milán podríamos haber perdido perfectamente, y en Valencia lo mismo. Y son buenos equipos, pero no son mega-top de la muerte. Asi que dejemos más tiempo para analizar con más perspectiva y no hablar de chorradas, como el triplete.


----------



## fieraverde (23 Sep 2021)

Todos esto es muy cambiante amigos vikingos , en diciembre el chelsea era un levante de la vida y ahora es un superequipo campeón, ahora mismo os estais comiendo el mundo pero lo mismo en diciembre os estáis comiendo un rabo como el de camavinga.


----------



## jakk (23 Sep 2021)

Y de Asensio nadie habla jajaja.

Si Carlo hace jugador de ese bluffazo me quito el sombrero. Pero ya lo ha hecho con Vinicius y Benzema. Parecen otros jugadores y esto tiene que ser mérito suyo. Hasta Jovic parece que va a jugar y meter goles. ¿Qué demonios pasaba con Zidane?


----------



## Woden (23 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Os estáis viniendo muy arriba. El problema es que venimos de 2 temporadas anodinas, donde se peleaba, y se ganó una Liga y una Supercopa muy bien ganadas. Pero es verdad que los partidos "no eran divertidos".
> 
> Ahora si hemos arrancado con buenos resultados y un juego muy agradable de ver y entonces nos venimos arriba por la emoción de la novedad. Pero en Milán podríamos haber perdido perfectamente, y en Valencia lo mismo. Y son buenos equipos, pero no son mega-top de la muerte. Asi que dejemos más tiempo para analizar con más perspectiva y no hablar de chorradas, como el triplete.



Tienes razón, pero el año pasado no llevaríamos 16 puntos ni seríamos líderes.


----------



## ccc (23 Sep 2021)

Viviendo dijo:


> Camavinga es como ver a un Fernando Redondo de 18 años en moreno, la zurda, personalidad, fuerte...por ahora lo pondrán de interior por la falta en esos puestos y que el 5 con Case y Blanco parece bien cubierto pero creo que con los años acabará de mediocentro



No te lo tomes a mal, pero comparar a Camavinga con Redondo es como comparar a Brahin con el mejor Messi:

- Uno de los pocos jugadores (sino el unico) que pueden decir que han llegado a jugar una final de champions (y ganado) como unico centrocampista: figura de "enganche". Donde ahora ponemos a Kroos, a Casemiro y a Modric (los 3 juntitos) pondrias a Redondo y por delante tienes hasta 4 jugadores con vocacion ofensiva y que no defendian ni al tato (Macnaman, Raúl, Anelka y Morientes). Ese despliegue tecnico y fisico ocupando espacios no se ha vuelto a ver en 20 anyos.
- Capacidad defensiva a la altura de Casemiro.
- Colocacion y salida de pelota a nivel de Busquets.
- Creacion de juego al nivel del mejor Kroos.
- Capacidad de saltarse lineas de presion a la altura del mejor Modric.
- Incapacidad de quitarle el balon (nunca se ha visto nada igual)
- Stamina.
- Compromiso con el equipo y el club.
- Sacrificio por el equipo: Retraso su posicion a pesar de que tenia la calidad tecnica de ser uno de los mejores mediapuntas del mundo; muchas de sus cualidades pasaban desapercibidas simplemente y como decia el: "Debido a su posicion no podia coger ningun riesgo".

Redondo esta muy, pero que muy por encima de Xavi, Iniesta y co. Redondo llego a estar incluso 1 anyo (en el que tuvo continuidad y libre de lesiones) al mejor de aquella epoca, que era Rivaldo (y actuaba de 10 en el BCN).

Redondo es leyenda del Madrid al nivel de Modric, de Raul, o de ZZ; su salida del club? Una de las cagadas de su florentineza.

Ademas, y al igual que Bale, tiene uno de los mejores goles de la historia de la Champions (extranyo, no? Siempre hablamos del gol de Redondo y no de Raul )


----------



## jakk (23 Sep 2021)

Redondo era una mierda. Makelele, Seedorf y hasta Milla eran mucho mejores. Los redondistas eran una secta de cuñaos.


----------



## _Suso_ (23 Sep 2021)

ccc dijo:


> No te lo tomes a mal, pero comparar a Camavinga con Redondo es como comparar a Brahin con el mejor Messi:
> 
> - Uno de los pocos jugadores (sino el unico) que pueden decir que han llegado a jugar una final de champions (y ganado) como unico centrocampista: figura de "enganche". Donde ahora ponemos a Kroos, a Casemiro y a Modric (los 3 juntitos) pondrias a Redondo y por delante tienes hasta 4 jugadores con vocacion ofensiva y que no defendian ni al tato (Macnaman, Raúl, Anelka y Morientes). Ese despliegue tecnico y fisico ocupando espacios no se ha vuelto a ver en 20 anyos.
> - Capacidad defensiva a la altura de Casemiro.
> ...



De acuerdo en todo, menos en lo de Florentino, fue venderlo por una pasta y Redondo prácticamente no volvió a jugar un partido debido a las lesiones, probablemente Flo supiera de su estado y lo vendiera por eso.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Sep 2021)

ccc dijo:


> No te lo tomes a mal, pero comparar a Camavinga con Redondo es como comparar a Brahin con el mejor Messi:
> 
> - Uno de los pocos jugadores (sino el unico) que pueden decir que han llegado a jugar una final de champions (y ganado) como unico centrocampista: figura de "enganche". Donde ahora ponemos a Kroos, a Casemiro y a Modric (los 3 juntitos) pondrias a Redondo y por delante tienes hasta 4 jugadores con vocacion ofensiva y que no defendian ni al tato (Macnaman, Raúl, Anelka y Morientes). Ese despliegue tecnico y fisico ocupando espacios no se ha vuelto a ver en 20 anyos.
> - Capacidad defensiva a la altura de Casemiro.
> ...



- Redondo no se sacrificó retrasando su posición, era un tío que ni iba de cabeza ni tiraba nunca a puerta y la única solución era ponerlo donde lo pusieron. 14 goles en 403 partidos como profesional, así no puedes aspirar a jugar más adelantado y menos en aquella época. Esos 14 goles los mete Casemiro en dos temporadas, tres como mucho, y le sobran 300 de esos 403 partidos.

- Esta muy bien decir que Redondo manejaba él solo el centro del campo, pero de eso hace más de 20 años. Hoy en día al Redondo de hace 20 años le pones delante dos mediocentros del Levante y hay que pixelarlo porque lo que la harían no es apto para menores. Es un poco como decir que nadie ha ganado Copas de Europa con un 2-3-5 desde el Madrid, por lo tanto esos dos de atrás debían ser mejores que Beckenbauer y Hierro juntos. 

- "Stamina" muy bien cuando está en el campo, pero en España no llegó ni a los 27 partidos de liga por temporada de media. Lesionarse es una putada, pero tampoco lo puedes ignorar cuando evalúas a un jugador.

- Estuvo tan mal vendido que después de dejar el Madrid no jugó un partido en dos años, que se dice pronto. 

Estoy de acuerdo en que es una leyenda del Madrid, pero vaya, que el texto te ha quedado un poco exagerado, Fernando Carlos.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (23 Sep 2021)

Uno que me tiene en ignorados dice no sé qué de que Redondo fue el último que ganó la Champions jugando solo en el centro del campo. Con tres centrales y Mcmanaman pero ok, jugaba solo en el centro del campo.

Ahora, lo de que fue el último... Así sin pensarlo mucho no debió ver a Makelele en la novena.


----------



## Roedr (23 Sep 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> De ricículos nada, los cambios que tienes que hacer cuando vas ganado 4-1 en un partido entre semana. Reservar lo bueno para mejor ocasión.



anda ya... no te lo crees ni tú. Se llaman cambios políticos de un entrenador que de norma no rota una mierda.


----------



## Roedr (23 Sep 2021)

Benzema: " "*Este club es toda mi vida* y me siento muy orgulloso de los goles. Ojalá vaya a meter más. Intento hacer mi fútbol, que me encanta. Moverme en el campo, dar asistencias, meter goles y ayudar a mis compañeros"

a ver si empezamos a apreciar el madridismo de corazón de Benzy. Aparte, hoy en día es el mejor jugador del mundo.


----------



## Roedr (23 Sep 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Tienes razón, pero el año pasado no llevaríamos 16 puntos ni seríamos líderes.



El año pasado llegamos a semis. Si no se joden Mendy/Ramos/Carvajal/Valverde a lo mejor hasta llegamos a la final.
A ver si este año pasamos de octavos. Recuerdo que a Carletto se le dio boleto después de haber batido el record histórico de victorias consecutivas.


----------



## road runner (23 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Benzema: " "*Este club es toda mi vida* y me siento muy orgulloso de los goles. Ojalá vaya a meter más. Intento hacer mi fútbol, que me encanta. Moverme en el campo, dar asistencias, meter goles y ayudar a mis compañeros"
> 
> a ver si empezamos a apreciar el madridismo de corazón de Benzy. Aparte, hoy en día es el mejor jugador del mundo.



Cristiano habría metido una buena cantidad de goles menos sin Benzema al lado.


----------



## El Juani (23 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Os estáis viniendo muy arriba. El problema es que venimos de 2 temporadas anodinas, donde se peleaba, y se ganó una Liga y una Supercopa muy bien ganadas. Pero es verdad que los partidos "no eran divertidos".
> 
> Ahora si hemos arrancado con buenos resultados y un juego muy agradable de ver y entonces nos venimos arriba por la emoción de la novedad. Pero en Milán podríamos haber perdido perfectamente, y en Valencia lo mismo. Y son buenos equipos, pero no son mega-top de la muerte. Asi que dejemos más tiempo para analizar con más perspectiva y no hablar de chorradas, como el triplete.



Opino muy parecido a ti y ya lo expuse páginas atrás mis dudas sobre la línea defensiva y los pivotes. Va a depender mucho de cómo estén físicamente los jugadores durante toda la temporada, cómo lleguemos a abril/mayo. A ver el general Pintus si forma la que tiene que formar.


----------



## Roedr (23 Sep 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Opino muy parecido a ti y ya lo expuse páginas atrás mis dudas sobre la línea defensiva y los pivotes. Va a depender mucho de cómo estén físicamente los jugadores durante toda la temporada, cómo lleguemos a abril/mayo. A ver el general Pintus si forma la que tiene que formar.



para mí Pintus es el elemento diferencial real de esta temporada. La temporada pasada Dupont consiguió el record europeo de lesiones.


----------



## El Juani (23 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> para mí Pintus es el elemento diferencial real de esta temporada. La temporada pasada Dupont consiguió el record europeo de lesiones.



Lo de la temporada pasada fue una cosa tremenda.


----------



## El Juani (23 Sep 2021)

LaLiga solicita el aplazamiento del Real Madrid-Athletic y Granada-Atlético


LaLiga ha dado a conocer los horarios de la 9ª jornada de LaLiga Santander. Esta comenzará el sábado 16 de octubre a las 21:00 con el duelo entre Real Sociedad y RCD Mallorca y ter




www.marca.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Sep 2021)

Negredo selección


----------



## road runner (23 Sep 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> LaLiga solicita el aplazamiento del Real Madrid-Athletic y Granada-Atlético
> 
> 
> LaLiga ha dado a conocer los horarios de la 9ª jornada de LaLiga Santander. Esta comenzará el sábado 16 de octubre a las 21:00 con el duelo entre Real Sociedad y RCD Mallorca y ter
> ...



Putas selecciones.

Es un escándalo ese tema.
Y quieren aumentar los torneos...
Los equipos deberían plantarse. Por eso la mafia de la uefa se puso de uñas con la superliga.


----------



## _Suso_ (23 Sep 2021)

En el partido Cadiz Barza no está la grada un pelín llena? 

Cuál es es el aforo actual permitido? Porque por las tomas de tv aquello parece casi lleno.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Sep 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> En el partido Cadiz Barza no está la grada un pelín llena?
> 
> Cuál es es el aforo actual permitido? Porque por las tomas de tv aquello parece casi lleno.



Se lo consultaré al KICHI ESE


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (23 Sep 2021)

Me acabo de enterar de que la Real ha fichado a Sorloth, el Haaland 0.1.

Buen fichaje.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Sep 2021)

El Barcelona empatará a cero, y hablarán del robo arbitral


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Barcelona empatará a cero, y hablarán del robo arbitral



Ahora mismo firman el empate.


----------



## JimTonic (23 Sep 2021)

porque el barcelona siempre tiene que hacer lo mismo que el madrid

- que el madrid ficha a un joven de 17 años camavinga, los del barca al turco
-que el madrid empieza a sacar a jovenes el barca saca a todos los jovenes del B


por 25 pesetas pongan similitudes encontradas en los ultimos años


----------



## Edu.R (23 Sep 2021)

Los últimos minutos del Cádiz-Barcelona han sido la RISIÓN absoluta, y encima va a haber bilis para dar y tomar 

0-0, el Barcelona solo suma 1 punto, un poco más de ventaja.


----------



## Woden (23 Sep 2021)

buenos loles da el farsa en completa derroición


----------



## DRIDMA (24 Sep 2021)




----------



## Edu.R (24 Sep 2021)

Hombre, siendo honestos, la 2º amarilla de De Jong no es, pero no es revisable por VAR. Pero hasta ese momento, el Barcelona tampoco había hecho nada. Luego el Cádiz se ha venido arriba y se ha merecido ganar, lo que pasa que con Memphis en las contras también han tenido un par de ocasiones bastante majas.

Y el final con dos balones en el campo, con jugada muy prometedora del Cádiz, Koeman expulsado... a mi el Barcelona - Levante del domingo me hace tilin.


----------



## DRIDMA (24 Sep 2021)

Tiki taki


----------



## El Juani (24 Sep 2021)




----------



## Edu.R (24 Sep 2021)

Y encima han detenido a Puchi en Italia, la verdad que el pre-1 de Octubre está gostoso gostoso.


----------



## DRIDMA (24 Sep 2021)




----------



## Edu.R (24 Sep 2021)

Después del Levante: Atlético, Valencia y Real Madrid.

¿Será en Octubre?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (24 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Después del Levante: Atlético, Valencia y Real Madrid.
> 
> ¿Será en Octubre?



Te falta el Benfica en esa lista. Creo que es después del Atleti. Piqué ya se está quejando del calendario porque en una semana juegan contra Granada, Cádiz y Levante.


----------



## vurvujo (24 Sep 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



¿Quién es?.

Nuestro Vini estaba hacía hace nada... y mañana mismo hará una igual. Pero al menos va a avanzando.


----------



## broder (24 Sep 2021)

xDDDD TRIPLETE DEJCARAO KAMABINGA BALON DE ORO xDDDD


----------



## Xequinfumfa (24 Sep 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Por cierto el lateral derecho del castilla parece que sabe centrar y se ve máquina o es impresión mía?



A mí no me dice nada ese chaval. No creo que llegue a jugar mucho más en el primer equipo.


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Sep 2021)

Qué mejor manera de levantarse un viernes para ir a remar y ver que la farsa la cagó ayer contra el todopoderoso Cai. 
A tomar por culo el desayuno


----------



## The Replicant (24 Sep 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Qué mejor manera de levantarse un viernes para ir a remar y ver que la farsa la cagó ayer contra el todopoderoso Cai.
> A tomar por culo el desayuno



pero la culpa es de los árbitros









Koeman: “En este país te expulsan por nada”


El entrenador del FC Barcelona, Ronald Koeman, se mostró muy enfadado ayer tras el partido contra el Cádiz donde su equipo no pasó del empate. El motivo de su enojo




www.mundodeportivo.com





taluecs


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (24 Sep 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Qué mejor manera de levantarse un viernes para ir a remar y ver que la farsa la cagó ayer contra el todopoderoso Cai.
> A tomar por culo el desayuno



Joder no sabia que hubo liga ayer...noticion, el Barcelona empato con la seleccion de Brasil, van mejorando los cules...


----------



## Woden (24 Sep 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> pero la culpa es de los árbitros
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les urge traer a Xavi para poder culpar también al césped.


----------



## JimTonic (24 Sep 2021)

ccc dijo:


> No te lo tomes a mal, pero comparar a Camavinga con Redondo es como comparar a Brahin con el mejor Messi:
> 
> - Uno de los pocos jugadores (sino el unico) que pueden decir que han llegado a jugar una final de champions (y ganado) como unico centrocampista: figura de "enganche". Donde ahora ponemos a Kroos, a Casemiro y a Modric (los 3 juntitos) pondrias a Redondo y por delante tienes hasta 4 jugadores con vocacion ofensiva y que no defendian ni al tato (Macnaman, Raúl, Anelka y Morientes). Ese despliegue tecnico y fisico ocupando espacios no se ha vuelto a ver en 20 anyos.
> - Capacidad defensiva a la altura de Casemiro.
> ...




redondo se vendio y a las dos semanas lesion de rodilla que la tenia jodida y no volvio a jugar bien al futbol


florentino fue acusado de estafa (lo hizo de puta madre porque saco un pastizal para la zona)


----------



## Edu.R (24 Sep 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Les urge traer a Xavi para poder culpar también al césped.



Bueno, tambien comentaron algo de lo de los dias de descanso. Que les han tocado 3 partidos la misma semana.

Al final es desviar la atención con circustancias externas para intentar parar las críticas. Que en los últimos 3 partidos oficiales hayan marcado un gol, eso es irrelevante. 

Cuanto más se prolongue esto en el tiempo, mejor para nosotros. Más tarde reaccionarán, con todo lo que eso supone. Los de Madrid vamos ganando puntos y ampliando la ventaja.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (24 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, tambien comentaron algo de lo de los dias de descanso. Que les han tocado 3 partidos la misma semana.
> 
> Al final es desviar la atención con circustancias externas para intentar parar las críticas. Que en los últimos 3 partidos oficiales hayan marcado un gol, eso es irrelevante.
> 
> Cuanto más se prolongue esto en el tiempo, mejor para nosotros. Más tarde reaccionarán, con todo lo que eso supone. Los de Madrid vamos ganando puntos y ampliando la ventaja.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Y al margen de las carencias de Koeman como entrenador dudo que el cambio de cromos en el banquillo mejore algo. El problema es que han perdido a su referencia los ultimos 15 años y el llamado a ser su recambio lo vendieron porque tienen mas trampas que Daniel Boone, de hecho le deben pasta hasta a Setien, el de las vaques...


----------



## artemis (24 Sep 2021)

jojojojo me parto, Ausencio mete tres goles contra un recien ascendido... y ya sale en todas las portadas y entrevistan a su representante... luego no volverá aparecer hasta dentro de 30 partidos


----------



## broder (24 Sep 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> y el llamado a ser su recambio lo vendieron porque tienen mas trampas que Daniel Boone



¿A qué sucesor han vendido porque tiene trampas?


----------



## broder (24 Sep 2021)

¿Por qué Koeman abandonó el chollazo máximo que hay en la vida que es ser seleccionador donde vivía a todo lujo como un rey sin estrés para meterse en el avispero del que iba a salir despedido y desacreditado sin duda ninguna?

¿Tanto les merece la pena el dinero cuando la diferencia para ellos no debe ser tanta? Estos viven todos en chalets de lujo y tienen Mercedes hasta que se mueran, ¿para qué se complican?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Sep 2021)

broder dijo:


> ¿Por qué Koeman abandonó el chollazo máximo que hay en la vida que es ser seleccionador donde vivía a todo lujo como un rey sin estrés para meterse en el avispero del que iba a salir despedido y desacreditado sin duda ninguna?
> 
> ¿Tanto les merece la pena el dinero cuando la diferencia para ellos no debe ser tanta? Estos viven todos en chalets de lujo y tienen Mercedes hasta que se mueran, ¿para qué se complican?



Esta mejorando los resultados del año pasado ...
El año pasado perdió ante granada y Cádiz con el enano en el campo..no se de qué se quejan los catalufos


----------



## Hermericus (24 Sep 2021)

Es el Madrid máximo favorito a esta Liga????

La cosa estará a mi modo de ver entre Madrid, Atletico y Sevilla. Al Barça no le veo, quizá ni se clasifique para la Champions.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Sep 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Es el Madrid máximo favorito a esta Liga????
> 
> La cosa estará a mi modo de ver entre Madrid, Atletico y Sevilla. Al Barça no le veo, quizá ni se clasifique para la Champions.



El Sevilla se le ve sólido como el año pasado con el nuevo Llorente riojano


----------



## road runner (24 Sep 2021)

Además la afición del cádiz da gusto, 60% de paro, pues tos pal fútbol illo pisha.


----------



## road runner (24 Sep 2021)

Una cosa, se sabe si entra en vigor esta temporada lo de quitar lo del mayor valor de los goles en campo contrario en las eliminatorias de champions?

Lei que lo quitaban pero no recuerdo para cuando.

Creo que al Madrid le vendría bien. Lanzarse al ataque sin tanta preocupación de si te meten uno.


----------



## road runner (24 Sep 2021)

Dice Achraf que su salida del Mandril no tuvo nada que ver con Zidane.
Achraf: "Mi salida del Real Madrid no tuvo nada que ver con Zidane"



> Lo que pasó en 2020 no tiene nada que ver con él. Estos son otros aspectos ligados en particular al Covid y al Real Madrid que me hicieron irme. En ese momento tuve una conversación con él que permanecerá entre nosotros. Él pensaba de manera diferente".



Cuestión de pasta para al club.
Putada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Sep 2021)

Del creador de Braulio se saca el bachillerato en Amazon, llega mamadou se saca el bachillerato en Amazon.






MAMADOU el amigo de BRAULIO AMAZON+BACHILLERATO.


Hola, yo ser mamadou, yo sacar bachillerato en AMAZON. A mi gustar españolas, montar bicicleta y jugar Game boy, yo tener negocio propio independiente de cocaína, yo ser autónomo. Yo sacar bachillerato con amigos Braulio y Abdul gracias a AMAZON. Braulio ser tartamudo y virgen, Abdul ser...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Harkkonen (25 Sep 2021)

Creo que el 11 de hoy va a ser:


Nacho, Limitao, Alaba, Miguel

Case, Modric, Camavinga

Rodrygo, Benzema, Hazard


Por tema de rotaciones y tal y los veteranos tienen que ponerse las pilas para estar al nivel de los jóvenes


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Sep 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Creo que @euromelon no te lee porque tiene en el ignore a los gilipollas



Subnormal.


----------



## Edu.R (25 Sep 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Una cosa, se sabe si entra en vigor esta temporada lo de quitar lo del mayor valor de los goles en campo contrario en las eliminatorias de champions?
> 
> Lei que lo quitaban pero no recuerdo para cuando.
> 
> Creo que al Madrid le vendría bien. Lanzarse al ataque sin tanta preocupación de si te meten uno.



Si, este año ya no hay valor doble.


----------



## Edu.R (25 Sep 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Es el Madrid máximo favorito a esta Liga????
> 
> La cosa estará a mi modo de ver entre Madrid, Atletico y Sevilla. Al Barça no le veo, quizá ni se clasifique para la Champions.



Yo al Barcelona le puedo ver 4°, pero no sé si Villarreal, Betis, Valencia o alguno de los vascos pueden hacer 70 puntos y mandarle a la Europa League, la verdad.

Creo que por muy mal que lo hagan, no hay un cuarto equipo para meterse ahi. Todo se verá.


----------



## The Replicant (25 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo al Barcelona le puedo ver 4°, pero no sé si Villarreal, Betis, Valencia o alguno de los vascos pueden hacer 70 puntos y mandarle a la Europa League, la verdad.



eso seria tan nutritivo como una Champions

taluecs


----------



## Harkkonen (25 Sep 2021)

Partido importante hoy para ver si se confirma la mejora del otro día o fue sólo cuestión del rival...

En ataque estamos bien, pero hay que mejorar mucho en defensa, tirando la línea casi al medio del campo y presionando mejor.

Si defendemos en bloque bajo sufrimos, no tenemos defensas altos para los centros laterales...

Espero que sigan jugando Miguel, Camavinga y Rodrygo de titulares.

Los descansos hoy para Valverde y Vinicius.

También estaría bien más minutos para Jovic si el partido está encarrilado, necesitamos otro 9 enchufado para suplir a Benzema.

Ese puesto y el lateral derecho es donde no tenemos recambios de garantías de día de hoy


----------



## Harkkonen (25 Sep 2021)

Quiero ver un centro del campo Casemiro-Modric-Camavinga, uno para defender, otro para crear y el francés como box to box más liberado


----------



## The Replicant (25 Sep 2021)

de momento el Patético ha palmado contra el todopoderoso Alavés

si ganamos hoy les podemos sacar ya 5 puntos


----------



## el ruinas II (25 Sep 2021)

hoy el patetico dando mas pena que nunca, contra el alaves, simeone hace el futbol mas racano que se ha visto desde javier clemente con la seleccion española,


----------



## _Suso_ (25 Sep 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> hoy el patetico dando mas pena que nunca, contra el alaves, simeone hace el futbol mas racano que se ha visto desde javier clemente con la seleccion española,



Y es el entrenador mejor pagado del mundo y aún así en el partidazo de la cope ayer tenían los santos cojones de decir que el patetico era el máximo candidato a ganar la liga, pero joder, que juega incluso peor que el barza.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Sep 2021)

broder dijo:


> ¿Por qué Koeman abandonó el chollazo máximo que hay en la vida que es ser seleccionador donde vivía a todo lujo como un rey sin estrés para meterse en el avispero del que iba a salir despedido y desacreditado sin duda ninguna?
> 
> ¿Tanto les merece la pena el dinero cuando la diferencia para ellos no debe ser tanta? Estos viven todos en chalets de lujo y tienen Mercedes hasta que se mueran, ¿para qué se complican?



Porque les gusta su trabajo. No es lo mismo una selección que un club. Además Koeman lleva más de 15 años en los banquillos y no había pasado de un Everton. 
Para mí el año pasado lo hizo bien con lo que tenía y este año todavía le han desmantelado más el equipo. Lapuerta lo sabe y quiere que la mierda le caiga a Kuman y que a él no le salpique.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Sep 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Es el Madrid máximo favorito a esta Liga????
> 
> La cosa estará a mi modo de ver entre Madrid, Atletico y Sevilla. Al Barça no le veo, quizá ni se clasifique para la Champions.



El Sevilla se acabará cayendo. La cosa es Madrí-Pateti.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Sep 2021)

Y no creas que les importa mucho.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Sep 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Una cosa, se sabe si entra en vigor esta temporada lo de quitar lo del mayor valor de los goles en campo contrario en las eliminatorias de champions?
> 
> Lei que lo quitaban pero no recuerdo para cuando.
> 
> Creo que al Madrid le vendría bien. Lanzarse al ataque sin tanta preocupación de si te meten uno.



Ya se ha aplicado este año.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Sep 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Creo que el 11 de hoy va a ser:
> 
> 
> Nacho, Limitao, Alaba, Miguel
> ...



Yo veo más a Lucas en el lateral. Y Panzard no apostaría yo a que va a ser titular.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Sep 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Y es el entrenador mejor pagado del mundo y aún así en el partidazo de la cope ayer tenían los santos cojones de decir que el patetico era el máximo candidato a ganar la liga, pero joder, que juega incluso peor que el barza.



Al Pateti el juego nunca le ha importado. Siempre hace cagadas como las de hoy. A no ser que el Madrí falle mucho la liga es suya.


----------



## Harkkonen (25 Sep 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo veo más a Lucas en el lateral. Y Panzard no apostaría yo a que va a ser titular.



Ancelotti no va a relegar a la suplencia a Panzard tan pronto, tiene que darle minutos e intentar recuperarlo...

Otra cosa será en marzo si no da el nivel.

Tenemos a 3 delanteros de banda, Vinicius, Rodrygo y Hazard, hay que intentar activar a los 3.

Bale es Bale, Lucas no da el nivel y Asensio es interior para Ancelotti.

Aparte de por los descansos, ahora es cuando Carlo tiene que intentar recuperar a Hazard y a Jovic, los necesitamos aunque sea como fondo de armario...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Al Pateti el juego nunca le ha importado. Siempre hace cagadas como las de hoy. A no ser que el Madrí falle mucho la liga es suya.



Como si el Madrid no hubiera perdido contra el Alavés en casa.
Lo llamo el síndrome del matagigantes


----------



## Harkkonen (25 Sep 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo veo más a Lucas en el lateral. Y Panzard no apostaría yo a que va a ser titular.



Lucas de lateral es un coladero, Nacho es mucho mejor...

Un error renovar a Lucas, Odriozola lo podría hacer igual de mal y Marvin o Santos seguro que mejor...

El año que viene hay que fichar un lateral derecho decente si Marvin no juega este año


----------



## Edu.R (25 Sep 2021)

Buena oportunidad de coger un poco de diferencia contra, seguramente, el rival más fuerte a largo plazo. Porque el Sevilla podría estar virtualmente a dos puntos, lo que pasa es que parece que a largo plazo puede ser algo menos fiable.

Ya nos vendrán los momentos duros, mejor tener ventaja.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Sep 2021)

La liga apunta muy bien para el Madrid desde pronto, yo solo veo al Sevilla como rival,.porque inexplicablemte el Atlético con la plantilla que tiene se dedica a las gilipolleces.


----------



## Woden (25 Sep 2021)

Ojo que parece que el cejotti ha tenido un ataque de entrenador de esos:

Courtois; Valverde, Militao, Alaba, Nacho; Casemiro, Modric, Asensio; Rodrygo, Vini Jr y Benzema.

Valverde como lateral derecho.


----------



## Edge2 (25 Sep 2021)

@artemis es un caso perdido. No hay mas ciego que el que no quiere ver...


----------



## _Suso_ (25 Sep 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Ojo que parece que el cejotti ha tenido un ataque de entrenador de esos:
> 
> Courtois; Valverde, Militao, Alaba, Nacho; Casemiro, Modric, Asensio; Rodrygo, Vini Jr y Benzema.
> 
> Valverde como lateral derecho.



Salvo lo de valverde tampoco me parece un equipo raro y lo bueno de ancelotti demuestra ser justo, jugador que rinde, jugador que sigue jugando, transmite un buen mensaje a la plantilla, rodrigo y asencio lo hacen bien, pues siguen jugando.


----------



## Woden (25 Sep 2021)

Camavinga debería ser titular ya.

Valverde qué coño pinta en el lateral derecho? Pero mejor eso ue Váter, claro.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 Sep 2021)

Hoy tiene que meter como sea a Ausonio porque el otro día marcó tres goles. Pero no hay razón para preocuparse, hoy no hará una mierda y para el próximo partido volverá a poner a Valverde en el centro.


----------



## Fiodor (25 Sep 2021)

Con los tres goles de Asensio del otro día, era complicado dejarle en el banquillo... Tampoco podía dejar en el banquillo a Valverde que está haciendo un gran inicio de temporada, así que ha tomado una decisión salomónica... Creo que poner a Valverde de lateral es demasiado forzado y se va a encontrar fuera de lugar. Hubiera sido mejor opción darle hoy descanso...


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Sep 2021)

Absurdo lo de Valverde. No es su sitio y estaba jugando muy bien en el centro. Esto es porque no confía en Miguel en defensa y no le va a dar ni un partido serio.

Imagino que en ataque el equipo jugará con 3 atrás, pero aún así, es un quitar un recurso que se estaba saliendo de su mejor posición.


----------



## Harkkonen (25 Sep 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Ojo que parece que el cejotti ha tenido un ataque de entrenador de esos:
> 
> Courtois; Valverde, Militao, Alaba, Nacho; Casemiro, Modric, Asensio; Rodrygo, Vini Jr y Benzema.
> 
> Valverde como lateral derecho.



Está probando alternativas a Carvajal porque Lucas no da el nivel y Nacho es el tercer central...,cuando Mendy esté sano


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Sep 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Ojo que parece que el cejotti ha tenido un ataque de entrenador de esos:
> 
> Courtois; Valverde, Militao, Alaba, Nacho; Casemiro, Modric, Asensio; Rodrygo, Vini Jr y Benzema.
> 
> Valverde como lateral derecho.



No me gusta lo de Valverde, pero sí que apueste por Rodry y Vini. Ahí hay mucho gol y mucho fútbol.


----------



## Harkkonen (25 Sep 2021)

Ojo, igual jugamos con 3 centrales, las bandas para Valverde y Vinicius con Rodrygo arriba con Benzema...


----------



## euromelon (25 Sep 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Ojo que parece que el cejotti ha tenido un ataque de entrenador de esos:
> 
> Courtois; Valverde, Militao, Alaba, Nacho; Casemiro, Modric, Asensio; Rodrygo, Vini Jr y Benzema.
> 
> Valverde como lateral derecho.



Con tal de que no juegue la garrapata váter conforme


----------



## Fiodor (25 Sep 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Absurdo lo de Valverde. No es su sitio y estaba jugando muy bien en el centro. Esto es porque no confía en Miguel en defensa y no le va a dar ni un partido serio.
> 
> Imagino que en ataque el equipo jugará con 3 atrás, pero aún así, es un quitar un recurso que se estaba saliendo de su mejor posición.



A Miguel le queda mucha mili. No da confianza en sacar el balón jugado cuando le presionan. Es algo que aprenderá con los años, pero ahora no puedes jugártela con él en partidos complicados...


----------



## vurvujo (25 Sep 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Dice Achraf que su salida del Mandril no tuvo nada que ver con Zidane.
> Achraf: "Mi salida del Real Madrid no tuvo nada que ver con Zidane"
> 
> 
> ...



No entiendo como nadie ve que el tío estaba pidiendo un salario de megacrack a lo Sergio Ramos... va dando entrevistas haciéndose la víctima, que el quería volver, que la Florentino que la pasta... blablabla.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Sep 2021)

vurvujo dijo:


> No entiendo como nadie ve que el tío estaba pidiendo un salario de megacrack a lo Sergio Ramos... va dando entrevistas haciéndose la víctima, que el quería volver, que la Florentino que la pasta... blablabla.



Cuando jugo en el Madrid a mi me parecia un lateral del monton. De todos modos, una cosa es demostrar que vales para jugar en un equipo de primer nivel, y otra que vales para hacerlo en el Madrid.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Buena oportunidad de coger un poco de diferencia contra, seguramente, el rival más fuerte a largo plazo. Porque el Sevilla podría estar virtualmente a dos puntos, lo que pasa es que parece que a largo plazo puede ser algo menos fiable.
> 
> Ya nos vendrán los momentos duros, mejor tener ventaja.



Esta liga deberia ganarse sin problemas. Ancelotti no puede dejar escapar la oportunidad de ganar la unica gran liga europea que le falta por conseguir.


----------



## road runner (25 Sep 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Cuando jugo en el Madrid a mi me parecia un lateral del monton. De todos modos, una cosa es demostrar que vales para jugar en un equipo de primer nivel, y otra que vales para hacerlo en el Madrid.



Tenía solo 19 años en 2017 al llegar al primer equipo.

Ahora está triunfando, y tiene 24 o 25.
Es una pena. Y llevaba en el Madrid desde benjamines.

Yo lo cité porque es algo que se le echa en cara a Zidane y, según el propio Achraf, no fue por su causa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Sep 2021)

vurvujo dijo:


> No entiendo como nadie ve que el tío estaba pidiendo un salario de megacrack a lo Sergio Ramos... va dando entrevistas haciéndose la víctima, que el quería volver, que la Florentino que la pasta... blablabla.



Sasto. Su rol era el de suplente de Carva y estaba pidiendo buen sueldo y casi ser titular. No hijo no.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Sep 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sasto. Su rol era el de suplente de Carva y estaba pidiendo buen sueldo y casi ser titular. No hijo no.



La verdad es que hoy en dia yo lo cambiaria por Carvajal, aunque solo sea porque Carvajal se lesiona cada dos por tres.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (25 Sep 2021)

buenas a todos. algun alma generosa tiene enlace para el partido contra el villarreal?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Sep 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> La verdad es que hoy en dia yo lo cambiaria por Carvajal, aunque solo sea porque Carvajal se lesiona cada dos por tres.



Pero ahora ya no puede ser, y menos estando en el Qatar FC.


----------



## Ramonmo (25 Sep 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> buenas a todos. algun alma generosa tiene enlace para el partido contra el villarreal?







__





Loading...






telerium.media


----------



## Edge2 (25 Sep 2021)

Hoy no juegais con el mallorca jeje


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Sep 2021)

La virgen menudo centro de Modric con el exterior de la diestra desde la izquierda, que clase.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Sep 2021)

Que parada de curtua, por cierto soy un ciborg y el pomerania de mi madre un Terminator enviado por skinet.


----------



## HArtS (25 Sep 2021)

Se cumplió mi predicción: Valverde de lateral derecho.

Viendo el horror que es Lucas en esa posición tener a Valverde allí es la opción menos mala.


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Hoy no juegais con el mallorca jeje



Hací es. Desde esta cuenta llevamos avisando meses que Cejelotti no se come el turrón. Igual sí que acaba la temporada, pero mucho juego de ataque y mucha historia y seguro, pero seguro que el equipo queda peor que el año pasado tanto en liga como en Champions


----------



## Suprimo (25 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Hoy no juegais con el mallorca jeje



Los partidos del Madrit acaban con goles, con eso vale


----------



## Señor Moscoso (25 Sep 2021)

Este esquema esta el equipo más ordenado y menos rock and roll, quiero más barullo


----------



## fachacine (25 Sep 2021)

No sé vosotros pero a Casemiro no lo veo bien


----------



## Edge2 (25 Sep 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Los partidos del Madrit acaban con goles, con eso vale



Hoy no marca el magerit, me juego la cuenta de artemis...


----------



## Edge2 (25 Sep 2021)

Primeros pitos en el vernaveu...


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Sep 2021)

Infumable el Villareal, tocar por tocar, sin buscar nada, solo tratar de que el contrario se aburra y deje algún hueco... 

Courtois top


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Sep 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> A Miguel le queda mucha mili. No da confianza en sacar el balón jugado cuando le presionan. Es algo que aprenderá con los años, pero ahora no puedes jugártela con él en partidos complicados...



¿Nacho sabe sacar el balón? Le da mil vuelta Miguel. Ya lo estamos viendo. Estamos jugando sin laterales y nos está jodiendo el partido, no hay profundidad.


----------



## Edge2 (25 Sep 2021)

Que le pasa al nacho, no ve?


----------



## HArtS (25 Sep 2021)

Permisividad total del árbitro al Villarreal. Pueden pegar lo que quieran, Gil Manzano no cobra las faltas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Sep 2021)

No veo en qué es incompatible haber tenido un par de llegadas con aburrir a las ovejas...

Más de un 60% de posesión, a base de pasarse el balón en su propio campo...


----------



## Edu.R (25 Sep 2021)

Pues el Villarreal está jugando muy bien, imaginaros que este partido nos le hace el Bayern o el Liverpool. Seguramente alguna habría entrado ya.


----------



## euromelon (25 Sep 2021)

Me está sobra ndo ausensio


----------



## Edge2 (25 Sep 2021)

El vini no acaba el partido...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (25 Sep 2021)

Nacho no está haciendo nada, hay una regla no escrita que diga que el madrid no puede jugar con dos laterales de verdad o que?


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues el Villarreal está jugando muy bien, imaginaros que este partido nos le hace el Bayern o el Liverpool. Seguramente alguna habría entrado ya.



Ni el Bayern ni el Liverpool tienen porque hacerte un partido más complicado que el Villarreal, que es un equipo muy efectivo (aunque juega un fútbol asqueroso en mi opinión).


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Sep 2021)

Me dan exactamente igual los números que haga Benzema, coge la pelota y ninguna sensación de peligro, sobrevalorado hasta la nausea...


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Sep 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Nacho no está haciendo nada, hay una regla no escrita que diga que el madrid no puede jugar con dos laterales de verdad o que?



Eso parece. Tienes que jugar con los malos en el lateral, porque tienen más "calle"...


----------



## fachacine (25 Sep 2021)

Lo de Nacho en la izquierda, Valverde de lateral y Jesús en el banquillo me parece una ideica sin sentido


----------



## Edge2 (25 Sep 2021)

Mas pitidos jeje


----------



## Señor Moscoso (25 Sep 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Eso parece. Tienes que jugar con los malos en el lateral, porque tienen más "calle"...



Nacho se ha comido ya las mismas que gutierrez los otros dos partidos, y errores tontos como levantar la mano y mirar al linier mientras le ganan la posicion en carrera


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Sep 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Lo de Nacho en la izquierda, Valverde de lateral y Jesús en el banquillo me parece una ideica sentido



Es la idea de alguien con el cagómetro a full.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Sep 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Me está sobra ndo ausensio




Ausencio es así, un buen partido y dos años desaparecido.


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Sep 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Nacho se ha comido ya las mismas que gutierrez los otros dos partidos, y errores tontos como levantar la mano y mirar al linier mientras le ganan la posicion en carrera



Ya, pero parece que tiene recorrido decir que Miguel, que es mil veces más técnico que Nacho y no es más lento, tiene problemas con el balón o en defensa. Jugamos con dos no laterales y nos preguntamos qué cuál es el problema...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Sep 2021)

Bueno haber si saca a camavinga que al menos da algo más en ataque, quita a ausencio y saca a hazard para echarnos unas risas.


----------



## Fiodor (25 Sep 2021)

Mala primera parte. El Villarreal está haciendo un partido muy serio y es complicado crear ocasiones. Hoy no está funcionando nada, es necesario un cambio en la segunda parte. Camavinga por Asensio antes de que nos metan el primero...


----------



## sociedadponzi (25 Sep 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Me está sobra ndo ausensio



iba a decir lo mismo


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (25 Sep 2021)

Pues de momento Curtua nos ha salvado dos veces y alguna que otra mala definicion de ellos nos salvan de ir palmando. Si alguna de esas la tiene Falcao o Suarez y estabamos hablando de otro resultado...

Lo que menos me ha gustado es la poca sensacion de peligro nuestra. Mas alla de la de Rodrygo y el penal, yo creo era penal sobre Nacho poca cosa


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 Sep 2021)

Tiene que salir Miguel de lateral, el tal Pino se está fockando a Nacho en defensa. Si no podemos evitar eso, que al menos en ataque se lo focke Miguel.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (25 Sep 2021)

Este Villarreal le gana al United


----------



## Xequinfumfa (25 Sep 2021)

Cambios en la segunda parte (mejor aún si son en el descanso) Miguel Gutiérrez por Nacho y Camavinga por Casemiro. 

Carletto lo ve igual que lo veo yo, pero no se acaba de atrever a apostar a tope por Gutiérrez y a mandar a Casemiro al banquillo. Pero se acabará atreviendo. 

Muy bien el Villarreal, por cierto.


----------



## fachacine (25 Sep 2021)

Da mucho asquito Emery jugando a nada, sólo esperando a que el Madrid cometa un error yendo a presionar a lo loco. Y por cierto el penalty a Nacho es de esas jugadas que si te la hacen 100 veces en el centro del campo te pitan falta 100 veces, así que...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Sep 2021)

Están entrevistando a miguel torres en Movistar y pone en un gráfico "Leyenda de la liga"...


Araceli también es una leyenda de la liga.


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Sep 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> Mala primera parte. El Villarreal está haciendo un partido muy serio y es complicado crear ocasiones. Hoy no está funcionando nada, es necesario un cambio en la segunda parte. Camavinga por Asensio antes de que nos metan el primero...



El problema no es Asensio. El problema es que jugamos con dos tipos en banda a los que nadie les desdobla o apoya, y en defensa les hacen un doble lateral. Camavinga vendría bien, pero más por Modric, al que se le va a acabar el depósito en 15 minutos. Tampoco ayuda que Casemiro esté lento.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (25 Sep 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Ya, pero parece que tiene recorrido decir que Miguel, que es mil veces más técnico que Nacho y no es más lento, tiene problemas con el balón o en defensa. Jugamos con dos no laterales y nos preguntamos qué cuál es el problema...



Si se equivoca gutierrez es culpa de la Carleto, si se equivoca nacho es culpa de nacho. Carleto esta valiente pero también se cubre el culo


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Sep 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Da mucho asquito Emery jugando a nada, sólo esperando a que el Madrid cometa un error yendo a presionar a lo loco. Y por cierto el penalty a Nacho es de esas jugadas que si te la hacen 100 veces en el centro del campo te pitan falta 100 veces, así que...



Es un equipo tan asqueroso como el pelo grasiento de Emery...


----------



## ccc (25 Sep 2021)

Despues de ver la primera parte, te das cuenta enseguida de los problemas actuales del Madrid y tienen nombre y apellidos: Modric y Casemiro; torpes, lentos, sobreviven del saber estar: Hasta la colocacion del Villareal es infinitamente mejor; entiendo que Ancelotti ponga a Asensio para que exista un jugador de creacion en linesas ofensivas, pero es que nuestro centro del campo es inexistente.

Despues le podeis pedir a Rodrygo y a Benzema que aparezcan, pero es que el equipo esta partido. Ancelotti lo habra visto y seguramente en la segunda parte entren Camavinga y Miguel, volviendo al pivote del otro dia. posteriormente pondra a Jovic pues seguramente estemos empatando o similar.

Me parece bien lo de hoy de Ancelotti, espero sin embargo que se de cuenta del error y que no vuelva a confiar en nuestro centro de campo oxidado: Asi no vamos a llegar ni a cuartos de final.


----------



## Fiodor (25 Sep 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El problema no es Asensio. El problema es que jugamos con dos tipos en banda a los que nadie les desdobla o apoya, y en defensa les hacen un doble lateral. Camavinga vendría bien, pero más por Modric, al que se le va a acabar el depósito en 15 minutos. Tampoco ayuda que Casemiro esté lento.



Cada vez que suben los lateralea y se pierde el balón, el Villarreal crea mucho peligro. Por eso están subiendo poco. Fallan las coberturas que habitualmente realizan Casemiro y Valverde, cuando juega en el centro. Hoy es un partido para que el centro del campo corra mucho y Asensio no funciona en este juego...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Sep 2021)

Ya sale mamadouminga, estaba clarísimo, el brasileño a tomar por culo.


----------



## Edge2 (25 Sep 2021)

calienta panzard


----------



## - CONANÍN - (25 Sep 2021)

Saludos, me incorporo en esta segunda parte... ¿algo reseñable en la primera? (no la pude ver)


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Sep 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> Cada vez que suben los lateralea y se pierde el balón, el Villarreal crea mucho peligro. Por eso están subiendo poco. Fallan las coberturas que habitualmente realizan Casemiro y Valverde, cuando juega en el centro. Hoy es un partido para que el centro del campo corra mucho y Asensio no funciona en este juego...



Claro, porque jugamos con anti-laterales que no saben centran y pierden el balón. Miguel centra, Nacho no sé qué hace. 

El problema es que no podemos jugar con Casemiro y Modric, que están muertos y lentos.

La solución de Ancelotti es meter a Asensio EN LA DERECHA... como si a ZZ no se le hubiera ocurrido 3 años...


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Sep 2021)

¿No le ha sacado tarjeta...? Vaya robo de arbitraje.


----------



## Edge2 (25 Sep 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Saludos, me incorporo en esta segunda parte... ¿algo reseñable en la primera? (no la pude ver)



El magerit no tiene centro del campo, y lo va a pasar muy mal con equipos ordenados...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (25 Sep 2021)

Pareciera que en breve cae gol del Madric


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> El magerit no tiene centro del campo, y lo va a pasar muy mal con equipos ordenados...



Menos mal que de eso en la Liga hay pocos...incluido el tuyo...


----------



## Edu.R (25 Sep 2021)

No suelo ser muy hater de nada, pero Rulli me cae un poco gordo. Por sus gestitos y sus gilipolleces, basicamente. No sé si soy el único.

No es solo por hoy, obviamente.


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Sep 2021)

Que tío, quita a Rodrygo que tiene 20 años y a los abuelos Modric y Benzema ni tocarlos, cosas de la jerarquía...


----------



## hartman (25 Sep 2021)

esto lo arregla negricius.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (25 Sep 2021)

uyyyyyy


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Sep 2021)

Qué bien defendido por Nacho... menos mal que no está Miguel para fallar...


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Sep 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Saludos, me incorporo en esta segunda parte... ¿algo reseñable en la primera? (no la pude ver)



Por lo visto el Villarreal está jugando como el culo pero Curtuá nos ha salvado ya unas cuantas veces


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Sep 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que tío, quita a Rodrygo que tiene 20 años y a los abuelos Modric y Benzema ni tocarlos, cosas de la jerarquía...



Y mete a Asensio en la derecha!!!

Este partido lo pierde el cagón del italiano.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (25 Sep 2021)

El partido está para Marvin


----------



## Suprimo (25 Sep 2021)

Pues ya no sé qué decir, empiezan a estar los 3 pvntos dudosos, flojitos en defensa


----------



## Edge2 (25 Sep 2021)

Esta perdonando mucho el villarreal...


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Sep 2021)

339 pases en Villareal vs 240, y el 90% con el único fin de dormir el partido...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (25 Sep 2021)

yo lo que tengo claro es que si llegan 0-0 al minuto 85, gana el Madric con gol en el último minuto. Fijo.


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Sep 2021)

Un hijo de puta del Villareal debería llevar dos amarillas y nadie dice nada.


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Sep 2021)

TREMEVUNDO, NO DIGA IGNACIO, DIGA CALIDAC


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Sep 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> El partido está para Marvin



Yo sacaba a Jovic ipso facto (esta, no?)


----------



## - CONANÍN - (25 Sep 2021)

dios bendito vaya horror las sudaderas del príncipe de beleir que lucen los suplentes del RM


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Sep 2021)

Partido lamentapla. Al menos tenemos un equipo de lo más diverso. Creo que hay 5 nigros + benzema


----------



## - CONANÍN - (25 Sep 2021)

Casimiro calité


----------



## barullo (25 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Esta perdonando mucho el villarreal...



Gana el real moñil segurin


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Sep 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Partido lamentapla. Al menos tenemos un equipo de lo más diverso. Creo que hay 5 nigros + benzema



El peor es un italiano de pelo blanco.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (25 Sep 2021)

La era del *Real Orco* ha llegado


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Sep 2021)

Uff... como Camavinga pierda un par de bolas más así se acaba el hype en un momentito...


----------



## HArtS (25 Sep 2021)

Este partido del Madrid me está recordando a los de ZZ.


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Sep 2021)

Es absurdo jugarle a un equipo que cierra así sin un 9 (Jovic) y sin nadie que pueda centrar a pierna natural (Miguel). Es ganas de facilitar que defiendan.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (25 Sep 2021)

Sale el Goffres


----------



## Suprimo (25 Sep 2021)

Sale la quinta del burguer


----------



## HArtS (25 Sep 2021)

Nacho sube a atacar, pierde el balón, Vinicius tiene que bajar a cerrar...

¿Para qué está Nacho de lateral si Vinicius va a tener que defender? Para eso que esté Miguel. No va a mejorar la defensa pero brindará opciones en ataque.


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Sep 2021)

Jajaja chuflicius calidade


----------



## euromelon (25 Sep 2021)

Ausensio el come gofres genial ahora entrará VÁTER


----------



## - CONANÍN - (25 Sep 2021)

negricius demostrando que lo del otro día fue la excepción que confirma la regla


----------



## euromelon (25 Sep 2021)

Podíamos dejar media liga ganada pero no a darle emocion


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Sep 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> negricius demostrando que lo del otro día fue la excepción que confirma la regla



Es que es más o menos obvio, no es ningún dechado de técnica ni finura, su baza es la explosividad... una vaselina así como ha intentado no es lo suyo...


----------



## Suprimo (25 Sep 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> negricius demostrando que lo del otro día fue la excepción que confirma la regla



Es que a este ritmo de goles terminaría con más de 20, estaría de la hostia pero hay que ser realista


----------



## - CONANÍN - (25 Sep 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es que es más o menos obvio, no es ningún dechado de técnica ni finura, su baza es la explosividad... una vaselina así como ha intentado no es lo suyo...





Suprimo dijo:


> Es que a este ritmo de goles terminaría con más de 20, estaría de la hostia pero hay que ser realista



Está claro, yo lo resaltaba porque el otro día en el chiringuito le dieron el balón de horoh


----------



## - CONANÍN - (25 Sep 2021)

entra el Lays


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Sep 2021)

Podría ser peor
Podría entrar la Pantoja de concha espina


----------



## el ruinas II (25 Sep 2021)

no tener laterales es un handicap muy serio, llevan 3 años intentando fichar al puto mbappe y lo que hace falta son uin par de laterales


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Sep 2021)

IJCO!!! A mantener la pelota... pero un 9 que ocupe algo de espacio, NO...


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Sep 2021)

Pero Vinicius se sabe lo que es y para mí cumple, el que da el cante es Benzema que podrá meter algún cabezazo o algún remate pero es extraordinariamente plomizo... 

Jovic tiene puesta la cruz, esta claro.


----------



## HArtS (25 Sep 2021)

Entró Isco...

Carlo se conforma con el 0-0.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (25 Sep 2021)




----------



## Edu.R (25 Sep 2021)

Va a haber gol, pero no sé quien va a marcarlo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Sep 2021)

Si le entra la chilena al mamadou se cae el estadio, en otro orden de cosas vinicius lleva dos partidos apagado y follando a puerta y nadie dice nada.


----------



## Suprimo (25 Sep 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Entró Isco...
> 
> Carlo se conforma con el 0-0.



en el _canpo _nadie se está conformando con eso


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Sep 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> no tener laterales es un handicap muy serio, llevan 3 años intentando fichar al puto mbappe y lo que hace falta son uin par de laterales



Se me ocurre una locura. Como tenemos uno que sabe centrar muy bien, consideraría ponerlo...


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Sep 2021)

Que le pasa a Emery, esta loco?


----------



## el ruinas II (25 Sep 2021)

A quien de la familia de ancelotti se tiro jovic para que no juegue ni un minuto


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Sep 2021)

Jajajaja Isco no me jodas!!!


----------



## - CONANÍN - (25 Sep 2021)

Hoy en la nave del misterio...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2021)

Y ahí veis que el tonto de lucho pone a Pau torres con el paleto Eric García..en vez de albiol


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Hoy en la nave del misterio...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 787228



El arsenal esta al nivel del Betis..e incluso menos


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Sep 2021)

Ijco filtrando pases... parece Laudrup y tal...


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Sep 2021)

Vaya cambios que ha hecho Ancelotti. Se merece perder.


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Sep 2021)

90 minutos y no es que no marquen, es que no recuerdo un remate con cierto peligro...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Sep 2021)

El Madrid está muerto macho, necesitamos más mamadous.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Ijco filtrando pases... parece Laudrup y tal...



Es que siempre ha sido un media punta..no sé porque siempre lo han movido a Delantero o extremo..excepto lopetegui y hoy


----------



## - CONANÍN - (25 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El arsenal esta al nivel del Betis..e incluso menos



está claro... pero ¿soy el único que ve el enorme parecido entre Emery e Iker Jiménez?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El Madrid está muerto macho, necesitamos más mamadous.



Albiol es rocoso...y eso que Iborra está en el banquillo


----------



## Suprimo (25 Sep 2021)

Hoy el todopoderoso peseyé va a volver a ganar por la mínima como ha hecho el shitty, por cierto

Edito que han metido el segundo en el 88'...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (25 Sep 2021)

grande negricius


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Sep 2021)

Joder que feo es vinicius, y el valdano chupandosela cuando no ha echo nada.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 Sep 2021)

Si quita a Foyth 10 minutos antes ganamos el partido.


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Sep 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> grande negricius



Hoy se puso los zapatos sin sacarlos de la caja.


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Sep 2021)

El mejor jugador de la liga, balón de oro dicen...señor llévame pronto.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (25 Sep 2021)

pues nah 0-0


----------



## sociedadponzi (25 Sep 2021)

el autobus amarillo


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Sep 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El mejor jugador de la liga, balón de oro dicen...señor llévame pronto.



Hablo de Benzemalo eh?


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Sep 2021)

Partido tirado a la puta basura por no poner un 9 y gente capaz de centrar frente a un equipo cerrado y ordenado en defensa.

Gracias, Carletto, no hubiera sido posible sin ti.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Sep 2021)

Bueno una mierda de partido voy a ponerme una raya de cocaína y a hacerme una buena
paja.


----------



## euromelon (25 Sep 2021)

Una mierda de partido a ver si el próximo nos dejamos de tonterías de que juegue ausensio de inicio


----------



## euromelon (25 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno una mierda de partido voy a ponerme una raya de cocaína y a hacerme una buenas
> paja.



Otro subnormal al ignore


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Es que siempre ha sido un media punta..no sé porque siempre lo han movido a Delantero o extremo..excepto lopetegui y hoy



No tengo claro lo que ha sido Ijco, lo que tengo claro es que ahora cuanto más abajo esté, menos molesta. También molesta menos en el banquillo.

A un equipo rocoso Ijco le ayuda. Sacarlo hoy era absurdo.


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Sep 2021)

Albiol es un biego ya


----------



## Edge2 (25 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno una mierda de partido voy a ponerme una raya de cocaína y a hacerme una buena
> paja.


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Sep 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Albiol es un biego ya



Un biego que es mejor central que 2 de los 4 que tiene el Madrid.


----------



## Suprimo (25 Sep 2021)

Pues empate en el Bernabeu...

Y como esta semana hay Europa, con la cantidac de cromos que tiene el peseyé y luego los goles te los meten tipos que pasan sin pena ni gloria, esta semana lo mismo hay sorpresas


----------



## el ruinas II (25 Sep 2021)

la verdad es que era dificil enderezar esta mierda de partido, pero si metes a isco en lugar de meter a jovic es imposible, es como firmar el 0-0, jovic es un tanque que incluso aunque no remate a gol solamente por lo que estorba a la defensa hace rentable centrar a la olla a ver si cae algo, y el tio va y mete a isco,


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Albiol es un biego ya



Se conserva mejor que gramos digo Ramos


----------



## Fiodor (25 Sep 2021)

Empate justo. Hoy ha tocado un rival complicado y el Madrid ha sufrido. Por eso es importante no volverse loco cuando el Madrid hace partidos brillantes, porque las temporadas son muy largas... Espero que no insista con Valverde de lateral porque su aportación al equipo baja mucho. Cada jugador tiene su puesto y no es bueno hacer experimentos...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> la verdad es que era dificil enderezar esta mierda de partido, pero si metes a isco en lugar de meter a jovic es imposible, es como firmar el 0-0, jovic es un tanque que incluso aunque no remate a gol solamente por lo que estorba a la defensa hace rentable centrar a la olla a ver si cae algo, y el tio va y mete a isco,



Un tanque ...1.82 no es ser un tanque..el Rafa mir de 1.93 si es un tanque..


----------



## Suprimo (25 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Se conserva mejor que gramos digo Ramos



Ya ni me acuerdo de la última vec que ese tipo jugó y no fue un estorbo, se nota que es de Camas mejor venta


----------



## Edu.R (25 Sep 2021)

Bueno, teniendo en cuenta que el Atlético ha perdido y el rival que es, es un resultado buenecillo.

Sheriff y Espanyol para recuperar la senda de la victoria.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Un tanque ...1.82 no es ser un tanque..el Rafa mir de 1.93 si es un tanque..



Nos dice el Sevilla que nos los cambian a pelo y llevo a Jovic a hombros hasta allí. Pero Jovic gusta mucho en el hilo porque hizo una temporada buena hace 3 años.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (25 Sep 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> la verdad es que era dificil enderezar esta mierda de partido, pero si metes a isco en lugar de meter a jovic es imposible, es como firmar el 0-0, jovic es un tanque que incluso aunque no remate a gol solamente por lo que estorba a la defensa hace rentable centrar a la olla a ver si cae algo, y el tio va y mete a isco,



totalmente de acuerdo. por otro lado, un empate ante uno de los equipos mas complicados, habra que ver que hacen atletico y barcelona cuando reciban al villarreal. de este partido las conclusiones que se pueden sacar es que se necesita al menos un lateral de verdad por partido, jugar con dos remiendos en los laterales es dejar al equipo muy cojo arriba. por otro lado, comparto la opinion del forero que comentaba que el madrid estuvo partido mucho tiempo hoy notandose el cansancio en Modric y Casemiro.

no es una victoria pero viendo que el atletico se estrello en vitoria y que el barcelona esta para un derribo y sobre todo, que nos podian haber caido tres hoy, algo es algo


----------



## ccc (25 Sep 2021)

Bueno, Ancelotti ha hecho lo que ha hecho ZZ y como de costumbre obtenemos el mismo resultado y las mismas sensaciones. 

Ancelotti hoy ha demostrado ser un cobarde y no me refiero a lo que ha hecho en el primer tiempo, sino en lo que ha hecho en el segundo: Ya en el minuto 1 de la segunda parte no le importa senyalar a un chaval que no tiene nada de culpa como es Rodrygo y refuerza un medio del campo con Camavinga unicamente para no senyalar a los que tiene que senyalar: Casemiro y Modric, 2 autenticos ex-jugadores. Y si lo de Modric es escandaloso pues ademas quiere ir a jugar con Croacia, lo de Casemiro es digno de estudio, pues por el momento no esta ni para jugar en primera division. Los cambios posteriores, un sin sentido total y hemos terminado como siempre buscando centros con Benzemalo y Casemiro a ver si suena la flauta y cuando suena, decimos que Casemiro es un box2box cuando la situacion real es que despues de Benzema es el jugador que mas esta en esa zona en esos momentos del partido.

A partir de ahora paso bastante y hago lo mismo que el anyo pasado cuando veia a Isco o Marcelo en la alineacion titular. Si veo en la alineacion a Modric y Casemiro juntos, simplemente paso de ver el partido: Ya se lo que hay.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (25 Sep 2021)

Bueno...pues nos dejamos dos puntos contra un equipo asquerosísimo que quita las ganas de vivir y que se va a hinchar a empatar partidos esta temporada. 

Para mí el culpable es Ancelotti. Ha hecho las cosas perfectas, pero hoy había que ser más valiente. No puede ser que no pongas a Miguel Gutiérrez de lateral. Nacho hace lo que puede, pero no es lateral. ¡¡¡¡Pon al chaval, Carletto, joder!!! Que lo que pierde en defensa lo genera en ataque. Por la derecha, yo es que hasta miraría de fichar a alguien en el mercado de invierno, de verdad os lo digo. Lo de Valverde puede ser la menos mala de las opciones, pero necesitamos un lateral derecho que sea lateral derecho, hostia. ¿Por qué cojones cedimos a Odriozola?

Carletto ha estado cagón, cagón, cagón. Queremos rock and roll, el partido de hoy ha sido zidanesco total y me voy con muy mala hostia y con muy mal sabor de boca. Que jueguen Camavinga y Miguel Gutiérrez SIEMPRE. Sin laterales contra un equipo tan nauseabundo como el Villarreal es muy difícil jugar. En fin...le hemos sacado un puntito más al Atleti. Seamos optimistas.


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Sep 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> Empate justo. Hoy ha tocado un rival complicado y el Madrid ha sufrido. Por eso es importante no volverse loco cuando el Madrid hace partidos brillantes, porque las temporadas son muy largas... Espero que no insista con Valverde de lateral porque su aportación al equipo baja mucho. Cada jugador tiene su puesto y no es bueno hacer experimentos...



El Madrid ha facilitado el partido al rival. Para empezar jugando sin laterales.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (25 Sep 2021)

Benzema y Vini ya no son los mejores??   

Qué volubles sois.


----------



## barullo (25 Sep 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Albiol es un biego ya



Va a ser titular contra Italia en la final four


----------



## el ruinas II (25 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Un tanque ...1.82 no es ser un tanque..el Rafa mir de 1.93 si es un tanque..



y casillas media 1.85


----------



## Señor Moscoso (25 Sep 2021)

partido argelicalvo, la ceja se ha quedado calva totalmente


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Sep 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Bueno...pues nos dejamos dos puntos contra un equipo asquerosísimo que quita las ganas de vivir y que se va a hinchar a empatar partidos esta temporada.
> 
> Para mí el culpable es Ancelotti. Ha hecho las cosas perfectas, pero hoy había que ser más valiente. No puede ser que no pongas a Miguel Gutiérrez de lateral. Nacho hace lo que puede, pero no es lateral. ¡¡¡¡Pon al chaval, Carletto, joder!!! Que lo que pierde en defensa lo genera en ataque. Por la derecha, yo es que hasta miraría de fichar a alguien en el mercado de invierno, de verdad os lo digo. Lo de Valverde puede ser la menos mala de las opciones, pero necesitamos un lateral derecho que sea lateral derecho, hostia. ¿Por qué cojones cedimos a Odriozola?
> 
> Carletto ha estado cagón, cagón, cagón. Queremos rock and roll, el partido de hoy ha sido zidanesco total y me voy con muy mala hostia y con muy mal sabor de boca. Que jueguen Camavinga y Miguel Gutiérrez SIEMPRE. Sin laterales contra un equipo tan nauseabundo como el Villarreal es muy difícil jugar. En fin...le hemos sacado un puntito más al Atleti. Seamos optimistas.



Ancelotti tira el partido porque hace la de ZZ, como dice @ccc y el resultado es el mismo. Se veía venir.

Odriozola no está porque renovamos a un inútil (Lucas), pagando una millonada. Salvo que se esté follando a la hija de Florentino, no lo entiendo.

Miguel es un pedazo de lateral y el mejor centrador del equipo. Si no ha jugado hoy es porque entre el piperismo se asienta la idea de que es blando aunque falle menos que Nacho (de Lucas en el otro lado mejor no hablar...)


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Sep 2021)

Pero es que jugarle a este equipo repugnante como el Villarreal sin un 9 es regalarle el partido...Tienes a Lukaku en tu equipo y le caen 3. Al menos saca a Jovic para que ocupe espacio, no a IJCO para regalárselo...


----------



## Fiodor (25 Sep 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El Madrid ha facilitado el partido al rival. Para empezar jugando sin laterales.



¿De verdad crees que con Miguel este partido hubiera sido muy diferente?


----------



## fachacine (25 Sep 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Bueno...pues nos dejamos dos puntos contra un equipo asquerosísimo que quita las ganas de vivir y que se va a hinchar a empatar partidos esta temporada.
> 
> Para mí el culpable es Ancelotti. Ha hecho las cosas perfectas, pero hoy había que ser más valiente. No puede ser que no pongas a Miguel Gutiérrez de lateral. Nacho hace lo que puede, pero no es lateral. ¡¡¡¡Pon al chaval, Carletto, joder!!! Que lo que pierde en defensa lo genera en ataque. Por la derecha, yo es que hasta miraría de fichar a alguien en el mercado de invierno, de verdad os lo digo. Lo de Valverde puede ser la menos mala de las opciones, pero necesitamos un lateral derecho que sea lateral derecho, hostia. ¿Por qué cojones cedimos a Odriozola?
> 
> Carletto ha estado cagón, cagón, cagón. Queremos rock and roll, el partido de hoy ha sido zidanesco total y me voy con muy mala hostia y con muy mal sabor de boca. Que jueguen Camavinga y Miguel Gutiérrez SIEMPRE. Sin laterales contra un equipo tan nauseabundo como el Villarreal es muy difícil jugar. En fin...le hemos sacado un puntito más al Atleti. Seamos optimistas.



Totalmente de acuerdo, el mal partido empieza con la ausencia de Miguel Gutierrez, por culpa de esa cagada hay 2 ó 3 jugadores mal colocados, además no hay problema en que el chaval suba mucho al ataque y deje espacio en su banda porque Alaba siempre se acercará a ayudar (qué jugadorazo Alaba, no lo decimos lo suficiente, para mí de los mejores jugadores de la temporada). Partido zidanesco de Anceloti, cagoncete total, y me ha jodido que castigara a Rodrygo, al menos si lo quitas saca algo lógico como Lucas Váter que, aunque no me gusta, al menos es diestro natural y tenemos a un interior derecho para abrir la defensa. Hemos sacado 5 corners en la primera parte y uno en la segunda. Lamentapla.


----------



## Roedr (25 Sep 2021)

Ganamos de chiripa con el Inter, y empatamos con el Villareal. Es obvio que no damos la talla ante rivales de verdad.

No me sorprende. Esto es 100% Ancelotti. Pedirle a Ancelotti ser competitivo es como pedirle a Simeone ser ofensivo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2021)

Los


el ruinas II dijo:


> y casillas media 1.85



Pero no es lo mismo un portero que un delantero tanque ..
Hay delanteros tanques lentos..dzko 1.95 
Llorente 1.94.
Delanteros tanques rápidos como halland...
Jovic es enano para ser un delantero tanque..


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Sep 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> ¿De verdad crees que con Miguel este partido hubiera sido muy diferente?



¿Has visto a alguien doblar a Vinicius? ¿Has visto a alguien aportar algo en esa banda además de él?


----------



## Roedr (25 Sep 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Bueno, Ancelotti ha hecho lo que ha hecho ZZ y como de costumbre obtenemos el mismo resultado y las mismas sensaciones.
> 
> Ancelotti hoy ha demostrado ser un cobarde y no me refiero a lo que ha hecho en el primer tiempo, sino en lo que ha hecho en el segundo: Ya en el minuto 1 de la segunda parte no le importa senyalar a un chaval que no tiene nada de culpa como es Rodrygo y refuerza un medio del campo con Camavinga unicamente para no senyalar a los que tiene que senyalar: Casemiro y Modric, 2 autenticos ex-jugadores. Y si lo de Modric es escandaloso pues ademas quiere ir a jugar con Croacia, lo de Casemiro es digno de estudio, pues por el momento no esta ni para jugar en primera division. Los cambios posteriores, un sin sentido total y hemos terminado como siempre buscando centros con Benzemalo y Casemiro a ver si suena la flauta y cuando suena, decimos que Casemiro es un box2box cuando la situacion real es que despues de Benzema es el jugador que mas esta en esa zona en esos momentos del partido.
> 
> A partir de ahora paso bastante y hago lo mismo que el anyo pasado cuando veia a Isco o Marcelo en la alineacion titular. Si veo en la alineacion a Modric y Casemiro juntos, simplemente paso de ver el partido: Ya se lo que hay.



sí, lo de Ancelotti con Rodrygo ha sido para perderle el respeto. Pero la verdad, es que no me sorprende. Ancelotti siempre hace igual, todo va por jerarquía no por meritocracia.

Amigues, terminaremos echando de menos a ZZ.


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> sí, lo de Ancelotti con Rodrygo ha sido para perderle el respeto. Pero la verdad, es que no me sorprende. Ancelotti siempre hace igual, todo va por jerarquía no por meritocracia.
> 
> Amigues, terminaremos echando de menos a ZZ.



Lo peor es que ha quitado a Rodrygo para meter a Asensio en banda. ¿Este tío ha visto algún partido del Madrid de los últimos dos años?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Va a ser titular contra Italia en la final four



No creo. LE se va a empeñar en Pau-Laporte. Tercer central Eric y 4º Iñigo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Sep 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, el mal partido empieza con la ausencia de Miguel Gutierrez, por culpa de esa cagada hay 2 ó 3 jugadores mal colocados, además no hay problema en que el chaval suba mucho al ataque y deje espacio en su banda porque Alaba siempre se acercará a ayudar (qué jugadorazo Alaba, no lo decimos lo suficiente, para mí de los mejores jugadores de la temporada). Partido zidanesco de Anceloti, cagoncete total, y me ha jodido que castigara a Rodrygo, al menos si lo quitas saca algo lógico como Lucas Váter que, aunque no me gusta, al menos es diestro natural y tenemos a un interior derecho para abrir la defensa. Hemos sacado 5 corners en la primera parte y uno en la segunda. Lamentapla.



Os empeñáis en Miguel y es un chaval al que le falta mucho y que en defensa falla mucho. Para eso pones a Limitao-Nacho centrales, Alaba en la izmierda y Lucas en la derecha.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Sep 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Nos dice el Sevilla que nos los cambian a pelo y llevo a Jovic a hombros hasta allí. Pero Jovic gusta mucho en el hilo porque hizo una temporada buena hace 3 años.



Y con Jovic les regalamos a Mariano, a Marcelo y a Panzard.


----------



## Fiodor (25 Sep 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> ¿Has visto a alguien doblar a Vinicius? ¿Has visto a alguien aportar algo en esa banda además de él?



Ahora Miguel Gutiérrez es Roberto Carlos... A Nacho le han hecho un penalti y ha salvado un gol cantado. Es mejor de central que de lateral. De hecho, debería jugar de central y Alaba de lateral, hasta la recuperación de Mendy... Hoy el problema no ha estado en los laterales, que tampoco han funcionado, sino en el centro del campo y en el ataque...


----------



## Roedr (25 Sep 2021)

en otro de orden de cosas... Vini está volviendo a su estado anterior, no enchufa una.


----------



## ccc (25 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Amigues, terminaremos echando de menos a ZZ.



Jamas: ZZ nunca tuvo que volver.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 Sep 2021)

Alaba que no se mueva del centro que es el que adelanta la línea y tiene un guante para meter pases por dentro, hoy ha tenido un par pero no ha habido suerte. Sobre todo uno a Vinicius que se le queda un poco corto y lo toca el defensa.


----------



## Fiodor (25 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> en otro de orden de cosas... Vini está volviendo a su estado anterior, no enchufa una.



Le tienen ya fichado. Cada vez que intenta un regate tiene a dos rivales más esperando... Y eso le está llevando a precipitarse en la mayoría de jugadas...


----------



## Roedr (25 Sep 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Jamas: ZZ nunca tuvo que volver.



no jodas, si la preparación física no llega a estar en manos de Dupont y batimos el record de Europa de lesionados, batimos al Chelsea y nos plantamos en la final.


----------



## Roedr (25 Sep 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> Le tienen ya fichado. Cada vez que intenta un regate tiene a dos rivales más esperando... Y eso le está llevando a precipitarse en la mayoría de jugadas...



sí, por eso necesita un carrilero que le doble como el comer.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 Sep 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> Le tienen ya fichado. Cada vez que intenta un regate tiene a dos rivales más esperando... Y eso le está llevando a precipitarse en la mayoría de jugadas...



Con Foyth no ha podido, pero en cuanto lo han cambiado al sustituto si lo regateaba. 15 millones le ha costado al Villarreal y nosotros con Luquitas, Cabrajal lesionado y Valverde puesto ahí Dios sabe para qué.


----------



## barullo (25 Sep 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No creo. LE se va a empeñar en Pau-Laporte. Tercer central Eric y 4º Iñigo.



Pues nos pasará lo mismo que en las semis de la euro entonces


----------



## ccc (25 Sep 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, el mal partido empieza con la ausencia de Miguel Gutierrez, por culpa de esa cagada hay 2 ó 3 jugadores mal colocados, además no hay problema en que el chaval suba mucho al ataque y deje espacio en su banda porque Alaba siempre se acercará a ayudar (qué jugadorazo Alaba, no lo decimos lo suficiente, para mí de los mejores jugadores de la temporada). Partido zidanesco de Anceloti, cagoncete total, y me ha jodido que castigara a Rodrygo, al menos si lo quitas saca algo lógico como Lucas Váter que, aunque no me gusta, al menos es diestro natural y tenemos a un interior derecho para abrir la defensa. Hemos sacado 5 corners en la primera parte y uno en la segunda. Lamentapla.



A ver, lo repito una vez mas: Anceloti puede poner a Valverde de lateral para probar cosas, dado que Lucas como es normal no le convence; sin embargo, no hay que ser muy inteligente para ver que el medio del campo no carbura, que Casemiro y Modric llegan tarde a todas las jugadas, que Casemiro es un agujero negro en perder pelotas, que no recuperan su posicion, que son incapaces de hacer circular la pelota: Si ademas tienes a Asensio como 3 mediocampista, tienes un problema grave defensivo y de posicionamiento.

Por eso, entrenadores como Conte, Capello y Mourinho son ideales para reconstrucciones: Cualquiera de los 3 hubiera sentado a este duo en la segunda parte (en realidad ni los hubiera puesto) y les hubiera dado banco para 2 semanas. Que se van de selecciones? Pues banquillazo a la vuelta y que sigan jugando los jugadores jovenes. 

Ne imagino que si Ancelotti no lo hace, es simplemente podria tiene demasiados frentes abiertos con determinados jugadores: Marcelo, Isco, Asensio, Modric, Casemiro,....

Por ahora le resulta barato sentar a Miguel, a Rodrigo,...., Pensaba que Ancelotti era mas listo: Si en la segunda parte hubiera sentado a Modric y a Casemiro y hubiera sacado a Compingas y a Miguel, el club estaria contento y ademas hubieramos sacado el partido sin ningun tipo de problemas, ademas de lanzar un mensaje claro al vestuario: Si Ancelotti no cambia, lo echaran a final de temporada y el club terminara por su cuenta purgando a Isco, a Bale, a Marcelo, a Modric,...., pues esta temporada volveran a quedar retratados.

Veremos lo que pasa, Solari hacia pruebas e incluso repetia el mismo error 2 veces: Si Ancelotti cree que el medio dentro titular es Modric, Casemiro y Modric y no Camavinga, Valverde + uno mas, la temporada va a ser un suplicio como las de los ultimos anyos (y si, aunque ganaramos la de ZZ, no habia quien se tragase aquel equipo infernal)


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pues nos pasará lo mismo que en las semis de la euro entonces



el despeje sin fuerza del LAPORTE provoco el gol de italia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2021)

WOw teneis un empate a 0 con unequipo que casi gana al chelsea a pesar del COVID ...y ya os quereis cortar las venas....


----------



## Roedr (26 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> WOw teneis un empate a 0 con unequipo que casi gana al chelsea a pesar del COVID ...y ya os quereis cortar las venas....



técnicamente, no nuestra venas, sino las de Carletto.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> técnicamente, no nuestra venas, sino las de Carletto.



es practicamente imposible ganar tdos los partidos de una teporada...las ligas de 100 puntos nunca mas volveran..


----------



## IVNP71 (26 Sep 2021)

Se sabe algo de la casa en construcción? Creo haber leído aquí que la colada de la lava ya la alcanzó, es cierto?
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (26 Sep 2021)

Este Villarreal está para ganarle al United


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (26 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> sí, lo de Ancelotti con Rodrygo ha sido para perderle el respeto. Pero la verdad, es que no me sorprende. Ancelotti siempre hace igual, todo va por jerarquía no por meritocracia.
> 
> Amigues, terminaremos echando de menos a ZZ.






Roedr dijo:


> Ganamos de chiripa con el Inter, y empatamos con el Villareal. Es obvio que no damos la talla ante rivales de verdad.
> 
> No me sorprende. Esto es 100% Ancelotti. Pedirle a Ancelotti ser competitivo es como pedirle a Simeone ser ofensivo.



Por un lado, comentar que *Ancelotti* dirigió al *Real Madrid* dos temporadas (13-14 y 15-16) en las que consiguió una Copa, una Champions, una Supercopa de Europa y un Mundial de Clubes, además de firmar algunos de los récords históricos del club... sabe competir.

Y por.otro, que, precisamente, el.problema de hoy es el mismo que el.año pasado o el anterior con ZZ: por querer ser competitivo ha hecho una alineación para no perder en lugar de salir a ganar.

Salvar 1 punto o ganar 3 aunque sea con 1 a 0, confiando en las viejas glorias y cubriendo muy mucho la defensa.

Vamos, que no echaremos de menos a ZZ porque hoy Carletto ha hecho lo que hacía o hubiera hecho ZZ en este mismo partido.


----------



## josemanuelb (26 Sep 2021)

Hoy se ha equivocado Jamonetti, que hasta ahora había acertado en casi todo.

No se puede jugar sin apenas laterales (Nacho y Valverde, sobretodo teniendo a laterales puros como Miguel) y sin frescura en el medio (Casemiro y Modric).

Y hay que trabajar más la presión arriba.

Bien el Villarreal.

Tenemos 3 puntos de ventaja con el Pateti.

A mejorar y a seguir.


----------



## josemanuelb (26 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> sí, lo de Ancelotti con Rodrygo ha sido para perderle el respeto. Pero la verdad, es que no me sorprende. Ancelotti siempre hace igual, todo va por jerarquía no por meritocracia.
> 
> Amigues, terminaremos echando de menos a ZZ.



Hay que darle las gracias a ZZ por los títulos con la volea de Glasgow y las 3 Champions pero eso no quiere decir que sea un gran entrenador.

ZZ ganó por tener a Ramos, Pepe, Casemiro, Modric, Kroos y CR7 en su prime, más el mejor Carvajal, Bale top a ratos y un buen Benzema, no por ser un gran entrenador. Isco era titular en las finales de Champions, imagínate.

Ganó por tener al mejor defensa (Ramos), al mejor centrocampista (Modric) y al mejor goleador (CR7) en ese momento. Cuando no los tuvo ya no ganó. Las 2 últimas temporadas el juego era soporífero.

Con él hoy serían titulares MacCebo, Ijco y Grazard. Ahí sí que no había meritocracia.

Vinicius no jugaría. Se cargó a Achraf y Llorente, jugadores válidos.

¿Qué animal pone a Vinicius de lateral derecho en el partido más importante de la temporada?

Y sus explicaciones eran "esto...es el fútbol jejeje".

ZZ: ¿Titulos?Sí (por los jugadores que tuvo en su mejor momento). ¿Gran entrenador?No (ni siquiera entre los mejores de la liga española).

El año pasado (año en blanco con ZZ...y no olvidemos que Jamonetti ganó la Champions antes, con ZZ aprendiendo) empezamos con 8 goles en 6 partidos, este año con 21 y líderes. Más entretenido sí parece.

Lo que no quiere decir que hoy Jamonetti no haya estado mal, que lo ha estado. Y cuando se equivoque vamos a darle cera. Ese es el nivel de exigencia.


----------



## fachacine (26 Sep 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Os empeñáis en Miguel y es un chaval al que le falta mucho y que en defensa falla mucho. Para eso pones a Limitao-Nacho centrales, Alaba en la izmierda y Lucas en la derecha.



Lucas en la derecha no, joder, no tiene fundamentos defensivos, no es defensa y se le nota


----------



## DRIDMA (26 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Este Villarreal está para ganarle al United



No sé, pero ayer hizo un partido muy serio, bueno, eso y el robo del penalti a Nacho.


----------



## Gorrión (26 Sep 2021)

Inventos = Palmar

Cuando algo funciona, mejor no tocarlo. Valverde que estaba siendo de los mejores en el centro del campo lo mete en el lateral (algún forero loco le dio la idea al cejas) cagada! Nacho otra vez a la izquierda donde siempre es un desastre, cagada! Ayer era el día de cambiar a Vini porque ya estaba en modo Fliper volviendo a ser el que era, cagada!

El partido de ayer HUELE A MIERDA, a empate pactado, llamadme loco pero la actitud de los dos equipos me pareció muy sospechosa. Un Madrid encerrado atrás y el Villarreal perdiendo el tiempo desde el minuto uno...

Puta mierda chavales, resultado pactado para no romper la liga nada mas empezar.


----------



## DRIDMA (26 Sep 2021)

Que tiempos aquellos en los que si te quedabas sin repuesto echabas mano del canterano de turno.


----------



## Harkkonen (26 Sep 2021)

Bueno, no nos cortemos las venas, el equipo está en construcción, tenemos a Mendy y Kroos lesionados, etc...

Ayer el Villarreal fue mejor tacticamente y no tuvimos ninguna acción individual desequilibrante.

Líderes y a seguir trabajando


----------



## Edu.R (26 Sep 2021)

No somos tan buenos como el día del 6-1, ni tan malos como ayer, donde Ancelotti empezó a buscar límites a la plantilla para saber que puede y no puede hacer en el futuro.

En varios de los partidos, por no decir todos, cuando Ancelotti ha metido variantes, le ha salido bien. Ayer, en parte obligado, busco cosas nuevas. No funcionaron, no pasa nada. 

Además, con la derrota del Atleti, el punto es bastante bueno. Ahora nos vienen dos partidos más asequibles. Ah, y el sábado un GOSTOSO Atleti-Barcelona.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (26 Sep 2021)

Bien aquí Ancelotti.


----------



## barullo (26 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> el despeje sin fuerza del LAPORTE provoco el gol de italia



A eso me refiero.

Albiol con su compañero Pau Torres es la mejor opción


----------



## fachacine (26 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> No somos tan buenos como el día del 6-1, ni tan malos como ayer, donde Ancelotti empezó a buscar límites a la plantilla para saber que puede y no puede hacer en el futuro.
> 
> En varios de los partidos, por no decir todos, cuando Ancelotti ha metido variantes, le ha salido bien. Ayer, en parte obligado, busco cosas nuevas. No funcionaron, no pasa nada.



Si yo soy partidario de hacer experimentos para ver las posibles combinaciones que puedes tener pero los experimentos con equipos modestos donde el resultado no va a peligrar, no con equipos como el Villarreal. Es como Zizou poniendo a Vinicius por la derecha contra el Chelsea. No joder, no.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> es practicamente imposible ganar tdos los partidos de una teporada...las ligas de 100 puntos nunca mas volveran..



Sasto. Y a pesar del empate le llevamos 3 puntos al segundo. Los otros también fallan.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> A eso me refiero.
> 
> Albiol con su compañero Pau Torres es la mejor opción



Y aún así no me convencen. ¿Cómo hemos llegado a esto de no tener centrales de garantías en este país?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Sep 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Si yo soy partidario de hacer experimentos para ver las posibles combinaciones que puedes tener pero los experimentos con equipos modestos donde el resultado no va a peligrar, no con equipos como el Villarreal. Es como Zizou poniendo a Vinicius por la derecha contra el Chelsea. No joder, no.



El tema es que tampoco hay mucho que poner.


----------



## barullo (26 Sep 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sasto. Y a pesar del empate le llevamos 3 puntos al segundo. Los otros también fallan.



Pues no queda liga ni ná para que la caguen unos y otros


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Este Villarreal está para ganarle al United



Más que ganarle...empatarle.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pues no queda liga ni ná para que la caguen unos y otros



Claro, pero es que veo que algunos se ponen nerviosos en la jornada 7 por empatar con el Villarreal. La liga igual no va a estar ni en 80 puntos, por lo que se pueden perder hasta 34.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Sep 2021)

Es que ZZ no hacía un par de cambios. Cambiaba a la mitad de la plantilla. En el centro a la CMK les pueden suplir Valverde y Vayaminga.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Sep 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Lucas en la derecha no, joder, no tiene fundamentos defensivos, no es defensa y se le nota



Pues lo mismo que Miguel. Miguel en defensa falla y dicen que es bueno centrando en ataque. Para eso pongo a Lucas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Sep 2021)

En Enero no puedes encarrilar la plantilla y me da que la pasta que hay es para intentar a Haaland.


----------



## fachacine (26 Sep 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues lo mismo que Miguel. Miguel en defensa falla y dicen que es bueno centrando en ataque. Para eso pongo a Lucas.



Pero Miguel es defensa, al menos en el Castilla jugaba de lateral derecho, si no estoy mal informado


----------



## capitán almeida (26 Sep 2021)

Ganaremos la liga de calle pq en el país de los ciegos...
Para competir en uropa además del embapé de los collons necesitamos un lateral derecho, un central para liberar a Alaba al lateral izquierdo y un sustituto para Modric que merece una estatua en el campo pero 36 palos son muchos palos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Sep 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y aún así no me convencen. ¿Cómo hemos llegado a esto de no tener centrales de garantías en este país?



y pro eso chellini esta en su juventud....

la


----------



## barullo (26 Sep 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Claro, pero es que veo que algunos se ponen nerviosos en la jornada 7 por empatar con el Villarreal. La liga igual no va a estar ni en 80 puntos, por lo que se pueden perder hasta 34.



¿Nerviosos por eso? ya podéis dar gracias que ayer el Villarreal no ganó porque tuvo claras ocasiones para haber machacado el partido y lo sabeis de sobra.

Así que menos paños calientes por un empate que ayer merecistéis la derrota


----------



## Tubiegah (26 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Nerviosos por eso? ya podéis dar gracias que ayer el Villarreal no ganó porque tuvo claras ocasiones para haber machacado el partido y lo sabeis de sobra.
> 
> Así que menos paños calientes por un empate que ayer merecistéis la derrota



Estoy de acuerdo, pero también te digo, que viendo el panorama que hay en la liga el empate de ayer es oro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Sep 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Pero Miguel es defensa, al menos en el Castilla jugaba de lateral derecho, si no estoy mal informado



Pero no sabe lo que es jugar en la élite. No es lo mismo 1ª que 2ª B.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Sep 2021)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Ganaremos la liga de calle pq en el país de los ciegos...
> Para competir en uropa además del embapé de los collons necesitamos un lateral derecho, un central para liberar a Alaba al lateral izquierdo y un sustituto para Modric que merece una estatua en el campo pero 36 palos son muchos palos



¿Y qué lateral derecho hay por ahí que pueda ser para el Madrí?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y pro eso chellini esta en su juventud....
> 
> la



Cuando se jubilen esos dos Italia va a tener otro problemón.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Nerviosos por eso? ya podéis dar gracias que ayer el Villarreal no ganó porque tuvo claras ocasiones para haber machacado el partido y lo sabeis de sobra.
> 
> Así que menos paños calientes por un empate que ayer merecistéis la derrota



Noto resquemor por la derrota del Pateti. Con los buenos jugadores que tenéis no se puede jugar peor. No puede ser que si un equipo os marca lo normal es que ya no ganéis el partido.


----------



## euromelon (26 Sep 2021)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Ganaremos la liga de calle pq en el país de los ciegos...
> Para competir en uropa además del embapé de los collons necesitamos un lateral derecho, un central para liberar a Alaba al lateral izquierdo y un sustituto para Modric que merece una estatua en el campo pero 36 palos son muchos palos



El sustituto de Modric lo dejaron ir . Prefirieron a Isco y ausensio para esa posicion


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Nerviosos por eso? ya podéis dar gracias que ayer el Villarreal no ganó porque tuvo claras ocasiones para haber machacado el partido y lo sabeis de sobra.
> 
> Así que menos paños calientes por un empate que ayer merecistéis la derrota



Y se me olvidaba que vosotros empatásteis con el Villarreal porque se lo metieron en contra.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Sep 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> El sustituto de Modric lo dejaron ir . Prefirieron a Isco y ausensio para esa posicion



¿Y quien era ese portento?


----------



## barullo (26 Sep 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Noto resquemor por la derrota del Pateti. Con los buenos jugadores que tenéis no se puede jugar peor. No puede ser que si un equipo os marca lo normal es que ya no ganéis el partido.



Como he dicho antes queda mucha liga para que la caguen todos

A veces una maquina tarda en ajustarse al mejor rendimiento y otras en cambio arrancan muy bien de inicio y luego se paran de golpe. Yo espero que en nuestro caso al menos sea como el primer ejemplo.



̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y se me olvidaba que vosotros empatásteis con el Villarreal porque se lo metieron en contra.



El Villarreal nos pudo ganar a los 2. Peor para él que podría tener 4 puntos más de los que lleva y vosotros y nosotros 1 menos.


----------



## tururut12 (26 Sep 2021)

Ayer se perdió una buena ocasión de aumentar la ventaja respecto al Atleti. Quizás no debió jugar de inicio Vinicius porque ante rivales ordenados y defensivos no suele funcionar.


----------



## capitán almeida (26 Sep 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Y qué lateral derecho hay por ahí que pueda ser para el Madrí?



el que valía se vendió


----------



## Tubiegah (26 Sep 2021)

capitán almeida dijo:


> el que valía se vendió



Es otra muesca más en el cinturón del paquismo de Sidan., No obstante, el interfecto dice que está muy contento de formar parte de la comunidad moruna de Marrakech del Norte. 
Pena ninguna.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (26 Sep 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Y qué lateral derecho hay por ahí que pueda ser para el Madrí?



¿Achraf?


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Sep 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Y qué lateral derecho hay por ahí que pueda ser para el Madrí?



Para ser defensa hay mil jugadores válidos,físico y disciplina, lo importante es tener jugadores muy buenos de medio campo hacia adelante...


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (26 Sep 2021)

También teníamos a Odriozola, que igual no es un gran lateral derecho pero al menos, es su posición natural... 

El que pensó que el lateral derecho estaba cubierto con la renovación de Lucas Vázquez y todo lo demas sobraba, deberia estar colgado de los huevos, en una de las cerchas del Bernabéu, a la vista de todos hasta terminada la primera vuelta.


----------



## Roedr (26 Sep 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Por un lado, comentar que *Ancelotti* dirigió al *Real Madrid* dos temporadas (13-14 y 15-16) en las que consiguió una Copa, una Champions, una Supercopa de Europa y un Mundial de Clubes, además de firmar algunos de los récords históricos del club... sabe competir.
> 
> Y por.otro, que, precisamente, el.problema de hoy es el mismo que el.año pasado o el anterior con ZZ: por querer ser competitivo ha hecho una alineación para no perder en lugar de salir a ganar.
> 
> ...



No creo que ZZ hubiera hecho lo mismo. Más que nada, porque hasta los equipos buenos nos hacían pocas ocasiones.

El problema es que ayer Unai le dio un repaso a Carletto. Con Villareal e Inter de precedentes, no creo que compitamos contra equipos potentes. Ojalá me equivoque. Está 'arreglando' el lío del LD inventándose un chapuza en el LI que daña al resto del equipo. No se me ocurre un entrenador bueno que multiplique una debilidad en una debilidad doble.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Sep 2021)

tururut12 dijo:


> Ayer se perdió una buena ocasión de aumentar la ventaja respecto al Atleti.



La ventaja se aumentó. Teniendo en cuenta que el Atleti jugaba contra el colista que llevaba 0 puntos, fue una buena jornada.


----------



## tururut12 (26 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> La ventaja se aumentó. Teniendo en cuenta que el Atleti jugaba contra el colista que llevaba 0 puntos, fue una buena jornada.



Sí, me he expresado mal. Debí precisar los puntos.


----------



## Roedr (26 Sep 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> También teníamos a Odriozola, que igual no es un gran lateral derecho pero al menos, es su posición natural...
> 
> El que pensó que el lateral derecho estaba cubierto con la renovación de Lucas Vázquez y todo lo demas sobraba, deberia estar colgado de los huevos, en una de las cerchas del Bernabéu, a la vista de todos hasta terminada la primera vuelta.



Yo lo de Odriozola nunca lo he entendido. Digo yo que los ojeadores del Madrid no le echarían el ojo a un jugador tan malo.


----------



## ccc (27 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> No creo que ZZ hubiera hecho lo mismo. Más que nada, porque hasta los equipos buenos nos hacían pocas ocasiones.



Parece que no has visto la temporada pasada, donde 

1) El mejor jugador fue Courtois.
2) Ayer el partido quedo 0-0

Para que veas que las estadisticas no lo son todo: Con ZZ, el Chelsea nos meo y nos pudieron caer 15 goles entre los 2 partidos y gracias a Courtois y dios bendito, estabamos a 1 solo gol de clasificarnos a falta de 20 minutos.

Ayer Ancelotti la cago y lo peor de todo es que no rectifico lo que era evidente: De ZZ no nos esperabamos nada, de Anceloti si. Por una cagada no hay problema, pero si veo que sigo con la idea de alinear a Casemiro, a Modric y a Kroos yo simplemente paso de este equipo.


----------



## Woden (27 Sep 2021)

Casemiro cada vez empieza peor las temporadas. No sé qué le pasa en verano pero tela.
Caraminga y Valverde ahora siempre en mi equipo. Me da igual por quien jueguen, siempre que sea en el centrolcampo.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (27 Sep 2021)

Como cuando nos dió por fichar al conejo Saviola.


----------



## Woden (27 Sep 2021)

Y ya que estamos que se lleve a Marcelo y a Grasad.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (27 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> No creo que ZZ hubiera hecho lo mismo. Más que nada, porque hasta los equipos buenos nos hacían pocas ocasiones.
> 
> El problema es que ayer Unai le dio un repaso a Carletto. Con Villareal e Inter de precedentes, no creo que compitamos contra equipos potentes. Ojalá me equivoque. Está 'arreglando' el lío del LD inventándose un chapuza en el LI que daña al resto del equipo. No se me ocurre un entrenador bueno que multiplique una debilidad en una debilidad doble.



Creo que ya lo.comentaron, la alineaciones Zz frente al Chelsea fueron un ejemplo que contradice lo que dices y podrismos buscar muchos más.

El jugador más peligroso frente al Liverpool y Chelsea en la ida fue Vinicius y lo coloca de carrilero POR LA DERECHA solo para poder alinear a Grazard y Ramos ( lesionado por.cierto).

Cuando comento que ZZ habria hecho lo mismo,como especificaba en mi.post , me refiero a que para ZZ su mayor preocupación era que no nos hicieran gol y sacar a toda su camarilla de veteranos, a costa de joder a los jóvenes o colocar a alguno fuera de sitio y señalarle después. Ni más ni menos que.lo que hizo Carletto el sábado.


----------



## euromelon (27 Sep 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Casemiro cada vez empieza peor las temporadas. No sé qué le pasa en verano pero tela.
> Caraminga y Valverde ahora siempre en mi equipo. Me da igual por quien jueguen, siempre que sea en el centrolcampo.



A vee es que si al lado tiene a modric que no da para tanto y ausensio que no hace nada 

Puede ser estrategia del italiano que aún le guarda rencor


----------



## euromelon (27 Sep 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Como cuando nos dió por fichar al conejo Saviola.



De verdad defensa central es una fuente ? Pon diariogol ya puestos


----------



## Woden (27 Sep 2021)

Es una fuente pero de lol


----------



## The Replicant (27 Sep 2021)

Bueno temblad que ayer el Farça le gano al Levante

Ojo que van a por todas

 

taluecs


----------



## Roedr (27 Sep 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Creo que ya lo.comentaron, la alineaciones Zz frente al Chelsea fueron un ejemplo que contradice lo que dices y podrismos buscar muchos más.
> 
> El jugador más peligroso frente al Liverpool y Chelsea en la ida fue Vinicius y lo coloca de carrilero POR LA DERECHA solo para poder alinear a Grazard y Ramos ( lesionado por.cierto).
> 
> Cuando comento que ZZ habria hecho lo mismo,como especificaba en mi.post , me refiero a que para ZZ su mayor preocupación era que no nos hicieran gol y sacar a toda su camarilla de veteranos, a costa de joder a los jóvenes o colocar a alguno fuera de sitio y señalarle después. Ni más ni menos que.lo que hizo Carletto el sábado.



Lo de Panzard no lo discuto, porque obviamente fue una cagada obstinada de ZZ. Lo de Vini, ni idea, los típicos ataques de entrenador.
Por lo demás, con las lesiones que tuvimos no creo que ningún otro entrenador hubiera llegado a semifinales. 
Recuerdo que estaban jodidos: Valverde, Ramos, Mendy, Carvajal. Medio equipo.


----------



## El Juani (27 Sep 2021)

Lo de los inicios de temporada de Casemiro siempre es igual... un clásico.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (27 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo de Panzard no lo discuto, porque obviamente fue una cagada obstinada de ZZ. Lo de Vini, ni idea, los típicos ataques de entrenador.
> Por lo demás, con las lesiones que tuvimos no creo que ningún otro entrenador hubiera llegado a semifinales.
> Recuerdo que estaban jodidos: Valverde, Ramos, Mendy, Carvajal. Medio equipo.



...yo es que soy más de los que.piensa que llegamos a semifinales pese al entrenador que teníamos... y si nos dio un repaso monumental el Chelsea en la vuelta fue únicamente por su culpa y por la alineación que sacó...

Usted defiende a Zidane, en mi caso no; aún reconociendo todos su trofeos, soy de los que piensan que en los dos últimos años ha sido una rémora para el club más que una bendición.

Pd.- Ni siquiera era capaz de hacer cambios con sentido o a tiempo en ningún partido... todos sabíamos el minuto y el cambio que iba a realizar, por cierto, siempre tarde y mal.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (27 Sep 2021)

Casemiro y Messi siempre inician mal las temporadas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> Bueno temblad que ayer el Farça le gano al Levante
> 
> Ojo que van a por todas
> 
> ...



Un día se cortan las venas..al siguiente koeman es un genio


----------



## Edu.R (27 Sep 2021)

El Barcelona ha jugado, de 6 partidos, 4 contra:

15. Cádiz
17. Levante (0 victorias)
18. Granada (0 victorias)
20. Getafe (0 victorias)

Y ahi se ha dejado dos empates, y en la clasificación van 7º.

Pero eso si, ayer desplegaron un gran juego. Cuando te pitan un penalti en el 6' y luego enchufas la 2º llegada en el minuto 14' y te pones 2-0, seguramente la cosa ayuda a desplegar un gran juego.

Si esta semana despliegan ese buen juego en el MÍTICO estadio da Luz (La décima y el 2-8) y en el Wanda, entonces me callo y te digo que nos pueden dar guerra.


----------



## Roedr (27 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Barcelona ha jugado, de 6 partidos, 4 contra:
> 
> 15. Cádiz
> 17. Levante (0 victorias)
> ...



Si nos da guerra este Farsa es para que cerremos el negocio.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Si nos da guerra este Farsa es para que cerremos el negocio.



Depende, si esta semana ganan en Lisboa y en Madrid, pues no te digo nada. Lo que pasa que después de empatar contra el Granada y el Cádiz, ganas al Levante, y ya está olvidado...

El Barcelona el único partido que ha jugado un poco, fue el primero contra la Real Sociedad, y el del Levante. El resto han sido una caricatura. Obviamente con esto no da para que se vayan a la Conference League pero tampoco para pelear una Liga. Otra cosa es que cojan ritmo y solo les metan mano equipos grandes, como el año pasado. No al nivel humillación como el Bayern, no tanto, pero si que sepas que un equipo de media tabla va al Camp Nou y chungamente va a sacar algo.

También os digo, para nosotros y los rivales es MEJOR que de vez en cuando se den una alegría que dé una sensación de "falsa superioridad" para que el problema siga sin atajarse. Si Koeman palma el domingo 0-2, la situación habría sido insostenible. Ahora ha ganado un poco de aire, pero todos sabemos que está condenadísimo. Pero cuando más tarde le condenen e inicien el nuevo proceso, mejor.


----------



## Roedr (27 Sep 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> ...yo es que soy más de los que.piensa que llegamos a semifinales pese al entrenador que teníamos... y si nos dio un repaso monumental el Chelsea en la vuelta fue únicamente por su culpa y por la alineación que sacó...
> 
> Usted defiende a Zidane, en mi caso no; aún reconociendo todos su trofeos, soy de los que piensan que en los dos últimos años ha sido una rémora para el club más que una bendición.
> 
> Pd.- Ni siquiera era capaz de hacer cambios con sentido o a tiempo en ningún partido... todos sabíamos el minuto y el cambio que iba a realizar, por cierto, siempre tarde y mal.



Bueno, mi admiración por ZZ no va a cambiar, pero ya es pasado. Ahora a Carlettoear a muerte.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Sep 2021)

Mañana vuelve la champions de verdad, esa que enfrenta en un importantísimo y esperado partido al real Madrid contra el rival de rivales.. el sheriff...
Hijos de puta, van a dejar los chavales el móvil donde tienen un imperio de las pajas para ver semejante mierda.

O yo voy a ir al bar a que el toxicómano que descarga en la Araceli me cuente su vida mientras me gasto dinero en el partido del sheriff ese de mierda.

El que si puede estar bien es el del psg City, moros va moros.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Casemiro y Messi siempre inician mal las temporadas



Messi lleva sin iniciar ni acabar una temporada 5 años...


----------



## Shaktar (28 Sep 2021)

El Barça está en riesgo de caer en fase de grupos


----------



## Shaktar (28 Sep 2021)

Lo mismo el Manchester United, puede caer ante el Villarreal


----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2021)




----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2021)

Desde la UEFA no se van a quedar parados, claro está...









La UEFA presenta una moción para la recusación del juez de la Superliga


La organización considera que hay "irregularidades significativas en este procedimiento" | Cadena SER




cadenaser.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Sep 2021)

Haber si le caen 7 al PSG.


----------



## Woden (28 Sep 2021)

A VER.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (28 Sep 2021)

¿Enlace?

Edito: coño, estaba leyendo que el partido era a las 4, pero eso es en México.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Barcelona ha jugado, de 6 partidos, 4 contra:
> 
> 15. Cádiz
> 17. Levante (0 victorias)
> ...



Y hay equipos que siempre van derrotados al campo nuevo. Y uno de ellos es el Levante.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Depende, si esta semana ganan en Lisboa y en Madrid, pues no te digo nada. Lo que pasa que después de empatar contra el Granada y el Cádiz, ganas al Levante, y ya está olvidado...
> 
> El Barcelona el único partido que ha jugado un poco, fue el primero contra la Real Sociedad, y el del Levante. El resto han sido una caricatura. Obviamente con esto no da para que se vayan a la Conference League pero tampoco para pelear una Liga. Otra cosa es que cojan ritmo y solo les metan mano equipos grandes, como el año pasado. No al nivel humillación como el Bayern, no tanto, pero si que sepas que un equipo de media tabla va al Camp Nou y chungamente va a sacar algo.
> 
> También os digo, para nosotros y los rivales es MEJOR que de vez en cuando se den una alegría que dé una sensación de "falsa superioridad" para que el problema siga sin atajarse. Si Koeman palma el domingo 0-2, la situación habría sido insostenible. Ahora ha ganado un poco de aire, pero todos sabemos que está condenadísimo. Pero cuando más tarde le condenen e inicien el nuevo proceso, mejor.



En cualquier caso no acabo de tener claro que el problema del Barcelona sea un cambio de entrenador, mas que nada porque puenso que el problema esta en que le falta calidad arriba y juventud en el centro del campo, amen de que la defensa tampoco esta muy alla.

Ademas, que tipo de entrenador querria coger a un Barcelona asi? Robert Moreno? El de las vaques otra vez??
Porque no ceo a Xavi aventurandose a llevar a un Barcelona tan perdedor pudiendo forrarse en el golfo persico sin tener obligaciones


----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2021)

La jugada de obra maestra de tito Floren con Ramos al no renovarle se debería estudiar en asignaturas troncales de todas las universidades del planeta















El misterio de la lesión de Sergio Ramos: él presiona para volver, los médicos no le dejan y Pochettino no tiene prisa


Aún no ha debutado con el PSG y no hay plazos oficiales previstos. Su último partido: el 5 de mayo, ante el Chelsea




www.20minutos.es


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Sep 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> En cualquier caso no acabo de tener claro que el problema del Barcelona sea un cambio de entrenador, mas que nada porque puenso que el problema esta en que le falta calidad arriba y juventud en el centro del campo, amen de que la defensa tampoco esta muy alla.
> 
> Ademas, que tipo de entrenador querria coger a un Barcelona asi? Robert Moreno? El de las vaques otra vez??
> Porque no ceo a Xavi aventurandose a llevar a un Barcelona tan perdedor pudiendo forrarse en el golfo persico sin tener obligaciones



Es que Koeman no es el problema. Vuelvo a decir que Koeman con la plantilla que tenía Valverde o LE, hubiera ganado lo mismo. Es Lapuerta quien sabe lo que hay y quiere que todos los focos estén sobre kuman. A Xavi le falta mucho y Roberto el de Bélgica ni fue un gran jugador ni ha llevado ningún gran equipo. Me cuadra mucho más Ten Hag el del Ajax, pero para la próxima temporada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Sep 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> La jugada de obra maestra de tito Floren con Ramos al no renovarle se debería estudiar en asignaturas troncales de todas las universidades del planeta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



35 años. No hay más. El tipo se te pone chulo y se lesiona. No sé yo ni siquiera si va a volver a jugar.


----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2021)

Ya dijo Laporta que siga Koeman no va a depender exclusivamente de los resultados. Así que ya me diréis...


----------



## barullo (28 Sep 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> La jugada de obra maestra de tito Floren con Ramos al no renovarle se debería estudiar en asignaturas troncales de todas las universidades del planeta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La verdad es que ha sido una casualidad.

Florentino le iba a revovar pero como la avaricia rompe el saco el gilipollas de Ramos se fué a la calle y se quedó sin contrato por no aceptar lo que le ofrecia.

Asi que menos lobos Caperucita y menos mitos, que ese hombre no es adivino ni un ser sobrenatural. Potra tiene un rato eso si.


----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> La verdad es que ha sido una casualidad.
> 
> Florentino le iba a revovar pero como la avaricia rompe el saco el gilipollas de Ramos se fué a la calle y se quedó sin contrato por no aceptar lo que le ofrecia.
> 
> Asi que menos lobos Caperucita y menos mitos, que ese hombre no es adivino ni un ser sobrenatural. Potra tiene un rato eso si.


----------



## seven up (28 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> La verdad es que ha sido una casualidad.
> 
> Florentino le iba a revovar pero como la avaricia rompe el saco el gilipollas de Ramos se fué a la calle y se quedó sin contrato por no aceptar lo que le ofrecia.
> 
> Asi que menos lobos Caperucita y menos mitos, que ese hombre no es adivino ni un ser sobrenatural. Potra tiene un rato eso si.



No he visto a nadie decirle a todo un capitán del Real Madrid que la oferta de su renovación había expirado (a pesar de aceptar este entrar por el aro y de toda la presión mediática acontecida durante casi un año). Y no es la primera vez que lo hace con capitanes tóxicos, a Hierro, tampoco le renovó después de ganar la Liga (y a Del Nabo por permitir el espectáculo que montó el capitán y su secuaz en la celebración, tampoco le renovó). Podrá estar más acertado o menos pero como demostró en las grabaciones, el Tito no es un pipero.


----------



## Shaktar (28 Sep 2021)

El Milan se lo va a poner muy difícil al Atleti eh


----------



## euromelon (28 Sep 2021)

: *Courtois; Nacho, Militao, Alaba, Miguel; Casemiro, Camavinga, Valverde; Hazard, Vinicius y Benzema 


No se fía ni hoy de VATER


*


----------



## euromelon (28 Sep 2021)

Casi 50 xc de negritud


----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2021)

Venga vamooos, que el Shaktar-Inter ya está en juego... un empatito ahí bueno.


----------



## Le Truhan (28 Sep 2021)

Estos partidos son mu de trampa.


----------



## euromelon (28 Sep 2021)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Estos partidos son mu de trampa.



Con ese centro del campo y de estorbo solo panzard veo imposible fallar


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (28 Sep 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> : *Courtois; Nacho, Militao, Alaba, Miguel; Casemiro, Camavinga, Valverde; Hazard, Vinicius y Benzema
> 
> 
> No se fía ni hoy de VATER*



Esta alineación en defensa es la que más sentido tiene mientras Carvajal no pueda jugar.

Casemiro debería ser sustituido en el.60'
Bien dejando Modric en la caseta

Pd.- espero que no quiera joderle la vida a Rodrygo...


----------



## ccc (28 Sep 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Esta alineación en defensa es la que más sentido tiene mientras Carvajal no pueda jugar.
> 
> Casemiro debería ser sustituido en el.60'
> Bien dejando Modric en la caseta
> ...



Este 11 inicial parece muy correcto. 
*Courtois; Nacho, Militao, Alaba, Miguel Gutiérrez; Casemiro, Camavinga, Valverde; Hazard, Benzema y Vinicius.*

Por el momento, Carleto sabe rectificar y pone el mejor centro del campo "posible" y mejor defensa; que Hazard este en el once titular puede estar bien. Lo de Casemiro no lo entiendo, pero el sabra. Si hubiera puesto a Modric ya no me hubiera tragado el partido  

Esperemos que el partido vaya bien y pueda poner en el segundo tiempo a Rodrygo, pues el otro dia se lo cargo por dejar a los dinosaurios.


----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2021)

Con el empate del Shaktar-Inter, un partido con mucho control por parte de ambos equipos, si el Madrid gana, todo encarrilado. Esperemos que sí...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (28 Sep 2021)

Lo del Donuts con el Inter tiene que ser bullying o algo, no paran de joderles la vida. El año pasado los italianos no tuvieron cojones de ganarle ningín partido y se fueron cuartos y este van por el mismo camino.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## Shaktar (28 Sep 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Lo del Donuts con el Inter tiene que ser bullying o algo, no paran de joderles la vida. El año pasado los italianos no tuvieron cojones de ganarle ningín partido y se fueron cuartos y este van por el mismo camino.
> 
> Cuidado pues.



Juegan de puta madre en la serie A, pero en la Champions...


----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2021)

La cuestión es los partidos que tiene el Inter y los que tiene el Shaktar. El Shaktar en dos partidos no han tenido cojones de marcar ni un solo gol. Y tiene ahora partidos más complicados el Shaktar: 2 seguidos contra el Madrid, allí y después en Madrid y acto seguido tiene que jugar contra el Inter allí en Milán. Se ha visto algo el planteamiento de Inzaghi más de contención y en los minutos finales ha tenido ocasiones mucho más claras que el Shaktar, si no llega a ser por Pyatov... ummm

Pero sí... se puede complicar claro que sí. Esto es fútbol.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (28 Sep 2021)

¿Algún link?


----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2021)

Mientras tanto, 









LaLiga también pide la recusación del juez por apreciación de parcialidad


LaLiga, en la misma línea de la UEFA, ha anunciado en un comunicado que ha pedido la recusación del juez Manuel Ruiz de Lara en el caso de la Superliga, después de que obligara al




www.marca.com


----------



## euromelon (28 Sep 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> ¿Algún link?



TV.orange.com


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)




----------



## fachacine (28 Sep 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> ¿Algún link?



Telerium.tv | Watching channel: 951gfh

Imagen de Vomistar, audio de Cope


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (28 Sep 2021)

El PSG no se arrodilla


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Sep 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Casi 50 xc de negritud



5 nigros y 2 moros cuento yo


----------



## fachacine (28 Sep 2021)

Aquí con audio normal de Vomistar con Valdano:

Telerium.tv | Watching channel: 943gdfhfghj


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Sep 2021)

Hola amijos, estoy intentando streamear el PSG/City (que es el que de verdad me interesa hoy).
Pero mientras, os voy siguiendo por aquí, porque a mi me gustan más vuestros comentarios que el fútbol en sí...


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

psg 1 pep 0


----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2021)

No parece Camavinga un Predator por el campo mientras se folla a todo el comando de Chuache???


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> No parece Camavinga un Predator por el campo mientras se folla a todo el comando de Chuache???



no


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Sep 2021)

Tenéis link del psg?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (28 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tenéis link del psg?











Fcstream | Football streaming footstream Foot streaming Rugby streaming


fcstream.cc Fcstream footstream Regarder Rugby match Football streaming direct Foot stream PSG streaming OM streaming OL streaming foot MONACO streaming Rugby stream




www.fcstream.cc





rebusca por ahí


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tenéis link del psg?



pregúntale a la araceli


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tenéis link del psg?



Pero tu no tenias la polla conectada a interné?


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

jajajajajajaja ajajajajajaajaj ajajajajaaj jaajajajajajaja


----------



## Suprimo (28 Sep 2021)

El madrit tiene problemas defensivos, ¡novedac!


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Sep 2021)

Camavinga no se, no se...es explosivo físicamente pero le veo algo impreciso en controles y pases... le damos bula de momento  

Joder, marca el sheriff...sería brutal que ganasen en el Bernabeu,al nivel del Odense de lo que ya ha llovido...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Sep 2021)

me habéis hecho poneder a veyer el madric, cabronasos


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 Sep 2021)

Gilipartido de europa en el que hay que remontar, nada como los clásicos


----------



## Edu.R (28 Sep 2021)

Un accidente. Sigamos jugando.


----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2021)

Es lo único que me genera dudas el Madrid, esa línea defensiva y después la labor de los medios para ayudar en defensa.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Sep 2021)

Por cierto, poneros el FALLO del City en el 25. Menudo lolassso.


----------



## fachacine (28 Sep 2021)

Para mí Hazard y Vinicius son incompatibles, y además Hazard es Isco 2.0, el belga ha sufrido una pérdida de velocidad para mí ya irrecuperable


----------



## el ruinas II (28 Sep 2021)

VAYA penalty que se ha tragado el arbitro , y el var que?,


----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2021)

El Sheriff se cierra muy bien detrás. Dos líneas muy juntitas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Sep 2021)

Por eso le doy bula 

En cambio a benzema no, que repugnante es verle sobar la la bola en el medio con cinco tíos por delante...


----------



## pepetemete (28 Sep 2021)

Cuantos más negros, menos efectividad, mécago en la puta.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (28 Sep 2021)

Por mucho que os ponga ver a un canterano ahí, Miguel Gutiérrez es blandito, blandito, y los equipos lo buscan descaradamente.


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

uyyyyyyyyyyy el segundo jajajajajaja


----------



## pepetemete (28 Sep 2021)

la mitad de los jugadores del Madrid no tienen el nivel necesario.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Sep 2021)

Espera tú que todavía hay sustos


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (28 Sep 2021)

perdonando el cheriff... lo van a vacunar


----------



## pepetemete (28 Sep 2021)

Y en la grada solo se oye gritar a los Moldavos...tiene cojones, o mejor dicho, faltan cojones del otro lado


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Sep 2021)

desde esta cuenta llevamos desde el mismo día de su presentación advirtiendo que cejelotti no se iba a comer los turrones


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

joder el vini vaya tela...


----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2021)

pepetemete dijo:


> Y en la grada solo se oye gritar a los Moldavos...tiene cojones, o mejor dicho, faltan cojones del otro lado



Vinicius en esa ocasión fallada, hace el gesto de levantar las manos para que la afición también se levante y apoye.


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Sep 2021)

chuflicius valón de goro jajajajaja


----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2021)

El problema del Madrid en la mayor parte de la 1ª parte ha sido focalizar sólo el ataque en la banda donde está Vinicius. Las más claras por la banda derecha con conducción de Fede. Hay que abrir el campo y tener más profundidad.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Sep 2021)

A nada y menos ha estado Big King


----------



## el ruinas II (28 Sep 2021)

increipla lo que estan fallando, hijos de puta


----------



## pepetemete (28 Sep 2021)

Se están viniendo arriba , a ver si entra alguna. 
En a segunda parte que rulen los cambios


----------



## Suprimo (28 Sep 2021)

Y ahora el amego, todo lo contrario que la defensa


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (28 Sep 2021)

Estan guapos el Madrid y el Barcelona, el Madrid parece que no esta tan mal porque tiene mucho mas peso mediatico que el Barcelona (hay mas vividores del Madrid que del Barcelona), y por eso se tiende a minimizar los males del Madrid y maximizar los dramas del Barcelona. 
Y soy del Madrid.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Sep 2021)

cae el empate en breve (o eso pareciese)


----------



## el ruinas II (28 Sep 2021)

pero tirad una por dentro la puta que os pario


----------



## loquehayqueoir (28 Sep 2021)

Hazard no puede jugar más de extremo. Que juegue de segundo delantero en un 4-4-2 o 4-4-1-1 o de falso nueve o algo, pero en la banda es desesperante.


----------



## el ruinas II (28 Sep 2021)

vaya pinta de maricon que tiene el arbitro


----------



## loquehayqueoir (28 Sep 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> pero tirad una por dentro la puta que os pario



La están ajustando a la escuadra como si el portero fuese Oblak o algo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 Sep 2021)

Así me gusta, el sheriff poniendo orden


----------



## el ruinas II (28 Sep 2021)

pero meter una pa adentro hijos de puta


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Sep 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Hazard no puede jugar más de extremo. Que juegue de segundo delantero en un 4-4-2 o 4-4-1-1 o de falso nueve o algo, pero en la banda es desesperante.



sólo está para jugar al dominó en el kebab de su pueblo


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 Sep 2021)

Su Florentineza quiere construir una autopista en Transnistria


----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2021)

Fede lo mejor de la primera parte del Madrid.


----------



## HArtS (28 Sep 2021)

Aunque duela decirlo, ZZ apostaba al unocerismo por alguna razón (no me agrada ese estilo pero el Madrid tiene serios problemas de finiquito).


----------



## fachacine (28 Sep 2021)

Madre mia Casemiro está para una temporada de descanso larguita en el banquillo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Sep 2021)




----------



## The Replicant (28 Sep 2021)

el sheriff lider del grupo

taluecs


----------



## el ruinas II (28 Sep 2021)

un equipo que no sabia que existia nos esta ganando en el cuernabeu , me cago en la remilputa que los pario


----------



## Fiodor (28 Sep 2021)

En el fútbol los excesos de confianza se pagan... Ahora en la segunda parte tiene que salir Modric, yo quitaría a Casemiro, y en el minuto 60, si todo sigue igual, meter a Jovic junto a Benzema. Va a ser cuestión de tener acierto...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (28 Sep 2021)

A ver si a Ancelotti le da de una vez por poner a Valverde en su posición y dejarse de experimentos.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Sep 2021)

Hombre, realmente "buena primera parte", lo que pasa que el 0-1 es un canteo extremo. Pero es lo que hay. 

Seguir haciendo lo mismo, y tener una punteria razonable, con eso el 90% de las veces vas a ganar. Pero si se cruza la noche...

Nos hemos tragado 0-2s y 0-3s al descanso hace no mucho. No dramaticemos.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Sep 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> un equipo que no sabia que existia nos esta ganando en el cuernabeu , me cago en la remilputa que los pario



No llegan a los 4 millones de habitantes en todo el país de Moldavia.
País proceresco-pacón post-CCPP .

HEL FÚBOL ES KULTURA


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 Sep 2021)

Se nota que messi lo tapaba todo

Hasta el nadaplete del Madrid


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)




----------



## ccc (28 Sep 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Madre mia Casemiro está para una temporada de descanso larguita en el banquillo



No he podido ver la primera parte, tan lamentable esta Casemiro? A mi es de lo unico que me crujia en la alineacion.


----------



## fachacine (28 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tenéis link del psg?



Telerium.tv | Watching channel: 961jhhgf


----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2021)

El problema del Madrid en la banda derecha es más que palpable. 

No hay cambios para el inicio de la 2ª parte.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 Sep 2021)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (28 Sep 2021)

ccc dijo:


> No he podido ver la primera parte, tan lamentable esta Casemiro? A mi es de lo unico que me crujia en la alineacion.



Está mal, muy lento y faltón. DIcho lo cual, el despiporre posicional de Miguel Gutiérrez, Camavinga y hasta cierto punto Valverde no le ayuda nada en defensa.


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)




----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Sep 2021)

hemos llegado a tal punto de no retorno que ahora una tía buena, si no tiene un buen poshón, ya la descartamos de entrada.
Burbuja is the next level-.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Sep 2021)

esto acaba 3-1


----------



## Suprimo (28 Sep 2021)

Otra vec el Big King


----------



## el ruinas II (28 Sep 2021)

mete a, jovic de una puta vez, estais centrando balones para nadie


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Sep 2021)

Quiero celebrar mi mensaje 2.000 reivindicando a las mujeres completas, el mcmenú de la Aitana esa y los regates de Chuflicius.


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Quiero celebrar mi mensaje 2.000 reivindicando a las mujeres completas, el mcmenú de la Aitana esa y los regates de Chuflicius.



2000 mensajes, que tierno...

No pedo


----------



## el ruinas II (28 Sep 2021)

pero rematad una por dentro tuercebotas


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Sep 2021)

a negricius alguien le ha dicho que cada vez que falle, haga aspavientos para levantar al público...
parece del psoe el cabrón...


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

Vini piscinas


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Sep 2021)

piscinas vini as usual


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (28 Sep 2021)

bfff me he puesto de merluza a la romana como un hijo de pvta.


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Sep 2021)

JAJAJAAJAJAJAJAA


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

otra "caida" jajajajaja


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> otra "caida" jajajajaja



calla que lo pita


----------



## Edu.R (28 Sep 2021)

Eso era penalty. En fin.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Sep 2021)

joder què vergüenza ajena da todo


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Sep 2021)

Le mete la pierna, pero el vini es un piscinas de categoría


----------



## HArtS (28 Sep 2021)

El penal es claro, indiscutible.


----------



## HArtS (28 Sep 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> el vini es un piscinas de categoría



Y los árbitros le creen.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (28 Sep 2021)

Está Ceferin en la sala del VAR.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Sep 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> piscinas vini as usual



Me había parecido que Vinicius andaba buscando caerse pero en la repetición se ve que le derriban de todas todas,aunque hubiese querido ahí no puede continuar.


----------



## Scardanelli (28 Sep 2021)

Aquí el único que hace algo es Vini, señores. 

El carro sigue aceptando rezagados.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Sep 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Me había parecido que Vinicius andaba buscando caerse pero en la repetición se ve que le derriban de todas todas,aunque hubiese querido ahí no puede continuar.



mi comentario era acerca de la jugada anterior que se cae sólo


----------



## Suprimo (28 Sep 2021)

Amego es de los máximos goleadores de la historia de la Champions


----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2021)

El penalti es claro.


----------



## el ruinas II (28 Sep 2021)

de penalty tenemos que empatar contra estos petardos


----------



## loquehayqueoir (28 Sep 2021)

El que han pitado ha sido mucho más light que el que no han pitado. En fin.


----------



## Scardanelli (28 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Vini piscinas





- CONANÍN - dijo:


> piscinas vini as usual



Toca mamar rabo de la favela. Otra vez.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 Sep 2021)

Pero qué puta broma con los laterales este año? Quiero a paquetisco y panzard de laterales ya puestos


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Sep 2021)

al vini en la nba le habrían caído innumerables multas por flopear


----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2021)

Camavinga en la izquierda.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Sep 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Aquí el único que hace algo es Vini, señores.
> 
> El carro sigue aceptando rezagados.



El ataque del Madrid es un 90% dársela a Vinicius y esperar que haga algo...


----------



## ccc (28 Sep 2021)

Joder, como sois:

Vini = Real Madrid.

Vini, el solo, produce para 10 goles por partido: Que falla 8, vale: Pero por el pueden caer 2 goles. Hazard, Benzema, no producen por si solos ningun gol. No hay nadie en el mundo con la capacidad de desborde y de creacion por si solo que Vini: Ni siquiera el ultimo Messi de los 5 anyos.

Y los 2 son penalties claros: Los 2 son claros.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (28 Sep 2021)

Vaya penaltis tira el hermano argelino. Cuántos goles llevaría si los hubiese tirado los 12 años anteriores...


----------



## Scardanelli (28 Sep 2021)

¿Cómo estamos jugando? ¿Hemos pasado a los interiores al lateral?


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Scardanelli (28 Sep 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Joder, como sois:
> 
> Vini = Real Madrid.
> 
> ...



Es el único del Madrid y de los pocos del fútbol, que saca cosas de la nada y sin ventaja alguna. Da igual dónde y cómo reciba el balón. Algo pasa.


----------



## Scardanelli (28 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll



Estaba al menos un metro fuera de juego.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll



lo van a anular verás


----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2021)

Defensivamente somos unas mariconas


----------



## Scardanelli (28 Sep 2021)

¿Cómo cojones tarda el VAR más de un segundo en ver el fuera de juega? Está claro que el control de Ceferino nos va a costar muchos goles.


----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2021)

Fuera de juego clarísimo.


----------



## HArtS (28 Sep 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> al vini en la nba le habrían caído innumerables multas por flopear



Quizás, pero este deporte es fútbol, no baloncesto.

A Vinicius el árbitro _le cree_; si reclama faltas las suelen cobrar y en los penales al menos van a mirar al VAR.


----------



## Scardanelli (28 Sep 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> lo van a anular verás



¿Cómo no lo van a anular? ¿Estás viendo el partido?


----------



## ccc (28 Sep 2021)

Pero que tienen que pensar con el fuera de juego? 1 metro de distancia: Y pones 2 lineas que no tienen nada que ver,....


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Sep 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> ¿Cómo no lo van a anular? ¿Estás viendo el partido?



por encima, mientras foreo...
vivo al límite


----------



## ccc (28 Sep 2021)

Jugadon de Modric y paradon del portero


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

Vini ya os digo que nunca llegará a nada...


----------



## ccc (28 Sep 2021)

Ahora hay que chutar: Si el del Liverpool no se enteraba de nada, este menos. Joder que viaje.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Sep 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Joder, como sois:
> 
> Ni siquiera el ultimo Messi de los 5 anyos.



Bueno, concedemos un pequeño margen de duda para lo de los últimos 5 años, pero vamos... el mejor Messi se mea, defeca y luego se hace un pajote en la cara de Vinicius 

este es más como un caballo loco que muchas veces encara a lo que salga, pero nunca le veo con esa sensación de ir sobrado y con la situación controlada de otros...


----------



## el ruinas II (28 Sep 2021)

hasta modric falla eso, la reputa que los pario


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (28 Sep 2021)

paradón del portero


----------



## el ruinas II (28 Sep 2021)

vini vete al carajo


----------



## sociedadponzi (28 Sep 2021)

jovic es una nulidad

no regatea, no remata, no pasa...


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

gol de messi


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (28 Sep 2021)

Gol de Messi


----------



## ccc (28 Sep 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Bueno, concedemos un pequeño margen de duda para lo de los últimos 5 años, pero vamos... el mejor Messi se mea, defeca y luego se hace un pajote en la cara de Vinicius
> 
> este es más como un caballo loco que muchas veces encara a lo que salga, pero nunca le veo con esa sensación de ir sobrado y con la situación controlada de otros...



Hay una cosa que no tienes que olvidar: Todo el BCN jugaba para Messi; eso solo podemos decir de Benzema en el Real: Vini trabaja a nivel defensivo y el se lo guisa y se lo come.


----------



## spam (28 Sep 2021)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Estan guapos el Madrid y el Barcelona, el Madrid parece que no esta tan mal porque tiene mucho mas peso mediatico que el Barcelona (hay mas vividores del Madrid que del Barcelona), y por eso se tiende a minimizar los males del Madrid y maximizar los dramas del Barcelona.
> *Y soy del Madrid.*


----------



## Suprimo (28 Sep 2021)

Se estrena Messi, que lo miren muy bien que van a haber pocos goles suyos...


----------



## el ruinas II (28 Sep 2021)

este equipo en españa jugaria en 2B


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (28 Sep 2021)

Mbappé lleva 4 partidos sin gol


----------



## HArtS (28 Sep 2021)

La que falló Rodrygo...


----------



## el ruinas II (28 Sep 2021)

otro remate a tomar por culo, iros a la puta mierda


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Sep 2021)

vini 
vidi 
faily


----------



## ccc (28 Sep 2021)

Bueno, teniendo en cuenta que no he visto la primera parte; esta segunda me ha gustado, los cambios, todo. Si perdemos o empatamos me da igual, la imagen es buena,


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Sep 2021)

Blufficius


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Sep 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Bueno, teniendo en cuenta que no he visto la primera parte; esta segunda me ha gustado, los cambios, todo. Si perdemos o empatamos me da igual, la imagen es buena,



y lo bien cortado que está el césped, eh?


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Sep 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Hay una cosa que no tienes que olvidar: Todo el BCN jugaba para Messi; eso solo podemos decir de Benzema en el Real: Vini trabaja a nivel defensivo y el se lo guisa y se lo come.



Na... hay cosas que se ven cuando un jugador coge la pelota, independientemente del equipo, a Messi en su prime le salían 9 de cada 10 regates que intentaba, era imparable, y de cara a puerta ya podían taparle bien porque la clavaba a la minima. 

Pero vamos, que Vinicius me parece un tío válido, al único al que no soporto es a benzema.


----------



## HArtS (28 Sep 2021)

Como me confunde ese jugador del Sheriff llamado Cristiano.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Sep 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> y lo bien cortado que está el césped, eh?



Pues el estadio tiene una pinta imponente, cubierto y con la pantalla de 360° debe ser la rehostia...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Sep 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Na... hay cosas que se ven cuando un jugador coge la pelota, independientemente del equipo, a Messi en su prime le salían 9 de cada 10 regates que intentaba, era imparable, y de cara a puerta ya podían taparle bien porque la clavaba a la minima.
> 
> Pero vamos, que Vinicius me parece un tío válido, al único al que no soporto es a benzema.



hosti pues el amego lleva 3 años que es el mejor con diferencia


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

Ell jovic tambien te cagas....


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Sep 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> hosti pues el amego lleva 3 años que es el mejor con diferencia



Ni de coña vamos, eso lo dirá la tele...


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Blufficius


----------



## HArtS (28 Sep 2021)

Jovic...


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (28 Sep 2021)

Injusto el resultado PSG vs City


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Sep 2021)

jajajajajajajaja


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

*Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll*


----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2021)

Copón qué golazo.


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

jajajajajajaja jajajajajajajaaja jajaajajajajajajaj jaajajajajajajajaja


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Sep 2021)

GOGGOOGGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Sep 2021)

Vaya zambombazo... tirando solito, eso sí


----------



## Suprimo (28 Sep 2021)

No me lo creo


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 Sep 2021)

Qué capacidad tiene el Madrid para hacer feliz a los aficionados de todo el mundo...


----------



## Iron IQ (28 Sep 2021)

Madre mia que golazo de los moldavos!


----------



## ccc (28 Sep 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Na... hay cosas que se ven cuando un jugador coge la pelota, independientemente del equipo, a Messi en su prime le salían 9 de cada 10 regates que intentaba, era imparable, y de cara a puerta ya podían taparle bien porque la clavaba a la minima.
> 
> Pero vamos, que Vinicius me parece un tío válido, al único al que no soporto es a benzema.



Me parece que tu veias el Messi de hace 10 anyos; aunque bueno, tu apostabas por Hazard  

Joder vaya golazo de estos cabrones.


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)




----------



## Antiparras (28 Sep 2021)

la nueva normalidad, vayan acostumbrándose


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (28 Sep 2021)

Ahora no se con que intentaran vender ilusion toda la prensa del Madrid. 

Benzema esta en todos sitios menos en el area para meter los goles.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Sep 2021)

Los del sheriff ese son ciborgs enviados por skinet.


----------



## sociedadponzi (28 Sep 2021)

viva honduras


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Sep 2021)

De todos modos el sheriff este no tendra nombre, pero juegan como una máquina, colectivamente se entiende, sin figuras individuales... un equipo incómodo.


----------



## DRIDMA (28 Sep 2021)

El mayor ridículo de la historia, superando al Odense.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Sep 2021)

Se confirma que vinicius había echo 3 partidos buenos y ya lleva tres malos, todo en su sitio como de costumbre.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 Sep 2021)

Nos ha ganado un equipo de un pais que no existe


----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2021)

El Sheriff ha hecho un partidazo. Tremendo el trabajo colectivo.


----------



## Sanctis (28 Sep 2021)

Iron IQ dijo:


> Madre mia que golazo de los moldavos!



Acabo de enterarme de que ese equipo es moldavo.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Sep 2021)

¿Puede ser el gol de la jornada? (no he visto los otros partidos)


----------



## Suprimo (28 Sep 2021)

¡Traoré selección!


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Sep 2021)

Yo siempre lo digo, el gran problema del Madrid es darle el puesto más importante del equipo a una estrella de palo como Benzemalo... el resto, menudencias...


----------



## pepetemete (28 Sep 2021)

Menudo portero tiene el Sheriff


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Sep 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Me parece que tu veias el Messi de hace 10 anyos; aunque bueno, tu apostabas por Hazard
> 
> Joder vaya golazo de estos cabrones.



Joder macho, hasta la versión decadente de Messi salta a la vista que es técnicamente mil veces mejor...


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Sep 2021)

chuflicius se parece a mi jugando al pro con 7 cubatas, 3 porros y medio gramo


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (28 Sep 2021)

Joder no me lo creo


----------



## Fiodor (28 Sep 2021)

Hemos asistido a la mayor humillación del Madrid en Champions. Estas cosas pasan...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (28 Sep 2021)

30 tiros para marcar un gol y de penalty.

Nos han cobrado la suerte que tuvimos contra el Inter.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Sep 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> chuflicius se parece a mi jugando al pro con 7 cubatas, 3 porros y medio gramo



hostia, *¿hay vídeo de eso??*


----------



## Sanctis (28 Sep 2021)

Lo del Inter es inexplicable. Joder, es que equipo tienen.


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Sep 2021)

pues nada, otra muesca más en el cinturón de la demigrancia de esta temporada. Aún hay sitio para muchos más.


----------



## Kartoffeln (28 Sep 2021)

xD


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 Sep 2021)

Putos turcochinos


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Sep 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> pues nada, otra muesca más en el cinturón de la demigrancia de esta temporada. Aún hay sitio para muchos más.



en el sótano del bernabeu siempre habrá sitio para una planta más


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

*Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll*


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Sep 2021)

Casimiro: "el portero hiso... hiso... musha paradas eeehhh"


----------



## ccc (28 Sep 2021)

Bueno, se ha perdido el partido, pero la imagen es diferente; eso si, a Casemiro lo he cisto algo en la segunda parte y me parecia a Ramos con el Chelsea; esperemos que Ancelotti tome nota y apueste por Kroos, Camavinga y Valverde como equipo titular. 

Y me podeis decir lo que querais, pero hoy Jovic ha actuado como autentico delantero. supongo que Ancelotti tomara nota y hara cambios.


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)




----------



## el ruinas II (28 Sep 2021)

si nos coge el gayern nos mete 8 , no puede ser que el madrid tiene tres laterales y no juega ninguno y luego el paquete de lucas cancer le renuievan por un paston y no vale ni para tomar por culo


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (28 Sep 2021)

El Sheriff lleva ganando 2 partidos se champions


----------



## pepetemete (28 Sep 2021)

Más de uno se puede llevar una sorpresa con este equipo.
El Madrid lo ha intentado, pero le ha faltado suerte y acierto, y sobre todo algunos jugadores que no han estado a la altura.
Fede, para mí de los mejores. Vinicius fallón a dolor.
Faltaba Lucas Vazquez por el lateral y quizás Isco en los últimos minutos para intentar algo distinto delante.


----------



## ccc (28 Sep 2021)

No jugamos con la clasificacion con el Shaktar: oh wait, si con estos perdimos los 2 partidos el anyo pasado


----------



## Suprimo (28 Sep 2021)

Primer tirón de orejas que se gana Ancelotti, no creo que deje a nadie contento


----------



## Kartoffeln (28 Sep 2021)

Un poco de música irá bien


----------



## fred (28 Sep 2021)

La putada es que no lo van a repetir en Real Mdrid tv.Estamos como para reirnos del barsa.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Sep 2021)

Si rematas 31 veces, tu rival 4, y te gana 1-2, le felicitas, te vas a la ducha, te acuestas, y al día siguiente haces lo mismo porque hay veces en la vida que te sale todo al revés y no puedes hacer nada.

Es lo que hay.


----------



## _Suso_ (28 Sep 2021)

Aún no me explico como se ha perdido este partido de verdad, eso sí, al menos Camavinga tiene pintaza


----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2021)

Al Madrid le pasa lo que se ve a leguas, problemas defensivos más que patentes. La falta de un lateral derecho y después esa línea defensiva a la hora de bascular, de replegar. El primer gol viene por la banda derecha, y el 2º nadie va a encimar para evitar el golazo que nos encasquetan. 

Al menos, es verdad que disponemos de ocasiones para poder ir a por los partidos, actitud, etc.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (28 Sep 2021)

La champions está entre los Citizens, Bayern y los parisinos


----------



## Edu.R (28 Sep 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Aún no me explico como se ha perdido este partido de verdad, esos sí al menos Camavinga tiene pintaza



Pues porque el fútbol tiene estas cosas, hay un porcentaje que no se controla y si justamente te sale todo mal, puedes palmar.


----------



## artemis (28 Sep 2021)

Ficticius ha vuelto a ser el mismo no?


----------



## sociedadponzi (28 Sep 2021)

hay que ganar en tiraspol, autoproclamada capital de República de Transnistria


----------



## Gorrión (28 Sep 2021)

Típico partido que el portero lo para todo, de esos hemos tenido unos cuantos nosotros con Courtois, cosas que pasan, buen equipo el Sherif.

Con esta defensa va ser difícil esta temporada, falta un año para armar el equipo como Dios manda, este tocan palos.


----------



## ccc (28 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si rematas 31 veces, tu rival 4, y te gana 1-2, le felicitas, te vas a la ducha, te acuestas, y al día siguiente haces lo mismo porque hay veces en la vida que te sale todo al revés y no puedes hacer nada.
> 
> Es lo que hay.



Exacto: Yo he visto la segunda parte y el equipo me ha gustado y esta vez los cambios de Ancelotti eran buenos:

- Camavinga un crack, en las 2 posiciones, de verda muy bien.
- Vini muy bien.
- De Benzemalo no hablamos, porque los ultimos 3 meses ha jugado a un nivel que no se lo cree ni el.
- A Kroos se le veia recuperado y a Modric en los 20 minutos que ha jugado muy bien.

No se, el segundo tiempo del Madrid me ha gustado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Sep 2021)

Hay que fichar a 3 mamadous:

1mamadou mbappe.

1mamadou Pogba.

1 mamadous defensivo.


----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2021)

Vinicius no ha hecho mal partido, en absoluto. Lo que ocurre es que el Madrid ha fallado muchísimas ocasiones, también por el repliegue, cómo han juntado las líneas el equipo moldavo y la labor del portero. Vini ha sido otro más del descalabro en ataque del Madrid. 

Lo que sí veo es que se han empeñado en exceso en atacar por esa banda durante buena parte del partido.


----------



## spam (28 Sep 2021)

Entonces es cierto que hemos pecheado en casa CON UNOS MOLDAVOS??? Al menos con Zizou palmaban contra ucranianos. Carletto dimissió!


----------



## Roedr (28 Sep 2021)

He visto la mitad de la segunde parte. Conclusiones

-No pasamos de octavos. Carletto no da para más, es incapaz de hacer un equipo sólido.

- Nos hemos enfrentado con tres equipos no blanditos y hemos tenido estos resultados: Inter, victoria de chiripa. Villareal,empate. Sheriff, derrota.

-Lo bueno. Es imaginación mía o el Cama es buenísimo. Creo que será muy útil para ganar algo la próxima temporada.


----------



## Roedr (28 Sep 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Aún no me explico como se ha perdido este partido de verdad, eso sí, al menos Camavinga tiene pintaza



Porque tenemos una defensa de puta pena.


----------



## subvencionados (28 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues porque el fútbol tiene estas cosas, hay un porcentaje que no se controla y si justamente te sale todo mal, puedes palmar.



No. Locus de control interno. No es culpa de los astros.

Este equipo no cree en sí mismo. no tiene actitud de campeón. Le falta alguien que impregne a todos de carisma. Algo que ahora mismo no tiene. Ahora todo es mediocre. Falta algo que tenía antes y que ya no tiene..................................................................líderes. Los que podían haber sido ya están viejos y no ha habido reemplazo de calidad. Solo chicos jóvenes que no llegan. El presidente es bastante inepto y no creo que esté para gestionar como un visionario este club de fútbol. Ya se le queda grande. También está viejo para esto.


----------



## sociedadponzi (28 Sep 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Exacto: Yo he visto la segunda parte y el equipo me ha gustado y esta vez los cambios de Ancelotti eran buenos:
> 
> - Camavinga un crack, en las 2 posiciones, de verda muy bien.
> - Vini muy bien.
> ...



es el tipico partido de ZZ que en cuanto tienen ventaja pisan freno, amagan y al lateral o atras


----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> -Lo bueno. Es imaginación mía o el Cama es buenísimo. Creo que será muy útil para ganar algo la próxima temporada.



Le falta algo de pausa... más temple, pero pintaza.


----------



## Edge2 (28 Sep 2021)

Sois la hostia. Gracias por estos momentos...


----------



## Fiodor (28 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si rematas 31 veces, tu rival 4, y te gana 1-2, le felicitas, te vas a la ducha, te acuestas, y al día siguiente haces lo mismo porque hay veces en la vida que te sale todo al revés y no puedes hacer nada.
> 
> Es lo que hay.



Ha rematado la mayoría de las veces a la desesperada, con el rival metido en su área. Así es muy difícil hacer gol... Han salido con un exceso de confianza injustificable en Champions, hasta el 0-1 el Madrid no se ha tomado en serio el partido...


----------



## Roedr (28 Sep 2021)

Pregunta: ¿pasamos a octavos?.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Sep 2021)

Hombre, la defensa se puede mejorar, pero no es normal tirar 31 veces y marcar solo de penalti. Y que cuando les estás barriendo, la peguen desde fuera del área en una jugada aislads y se cuele por la escuadra.

Hoy el destino estaba con ellos, esto es fútbol compañeros.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> He visto la mitad de la segunde parte. Conclusiones
> 
> -No pasamos de octavos. Carletto no da para más, es incapaz de hacer un equipo sólido.
> 
> ...



Tiene muy buena pinta el Masai


----------



## fachacine (28 Sep 2021)

Esta película yo ya la he visto muchas veces, tiramos a la basura los primeros 45 minutos por querer hacer experimentos (Hazard con Vinicius juntos) y por poner gente que no está para ser titular (Hazard y Casemiro). Para mí a fecha de hoy la pareja Vinicius Rodrygo me parecen indiscutibles para abrir las defensas por las bandas, luego haced la combinación que queráis, salvo Casemiro y Hazard que no están para jugar. Y qué falta nos hace Mbappe o Haaland, joder, uff... Por cierto, nadie lo dice pero partido MALÍSIMO de Benzemá


----------



## Roedr (28 Sep 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Vinicius no ha hecho mal partido, en absoluto. Lo que ocurre es que el Madrid ha fallado muchísimas ocasiones, también por el repliegue, cómo han juntado las líneas el equipo moldavo y la labor del portero. Vini ha sido otro más del descalabro en ataque del Madrid.
> 
> Lo que sí veo es que se han empeñado en exceso en atacar por esa banda durante buena parte del partido.



Puedes fallar ocasiones, siempre pasa. Pero un equipo trabajado no se traga dos goles.


----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Puedes fallar ocasiones, siempre pasa. Pero un equipo trabajado no se traga dos goles.



Te puedes tragar dos goles... no te puedes tragar *estos* dos goles.

Pero es que nos tragamos un 3º, que era fuera de juego, que es otro desmadre defensivo.


----------



## Roedr (28 Sep 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Esta película yo ya la he visto muchas veces, tiramos a la basura los primeros 45 minutos por querer hacer experimentos (Hazard con Vinicius juntos) y por poner gente que no está para ser titular (Hazard y Casemiro). Para mí a fecha de hoy la pareja Vinicius Rodrygo me parecen indiscutibles para abrir las defensas por las bandas, luego haced la combinación que queráis, salvo Casemiro y Hazard que no están para jugar. Y qué falta nos hace Mbappe o Haaland, joder, uff... Por cierto, nadie lo dice pero partido MALÍSIMO de Benzemá



Está claro que no hemos palmado por mala suerte, sino por hacer las cosas mal.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (28 Sep 2021)




----------



## Barrunto (28 Sep 2021)

El Sheriff ha puesto orden en el Bernabéu


----------



## fachacine (28 Sep 2021)

A mí los que me hacen gracia de este foro son los que os metéis con Carvajal...Anda que no se nota su ausencia, la de peligro que da en ataque. El Carva SIEMPRE en mi equipo.


----------



## Hermericus (28 Sep 2021)

Vaya debacle.

Esto se recordará muchos años.


----------



## DRIDMA (28 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hombre, la defensa se puede mejorar, pero no es normal tirar 31 veces y marcar solo de penalti. Y que cuando les estás barriendo, la peguen desde fuera del área en una jugada aislads y se cuele por la escuadra.
> 
> Hoy el destino estaba con ellos, esto es fútbol compañeros.



Es que no se puede tener ese nivel de efectividad y, por lo menos, no lo jodas en defensa.


----------



## _Suso_ (28 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿pasamos a octavos?.



Yo creo que primeros de grupo, que el inter lleva un punto y juega en casa con el Madrid, en su casa ya perdió, a pesar de lo de hoy el Madrid también debe ganar con solvencia al sheriff en su casa en teoría.


----------



## Roedr (28 Sep 2021)

Barrunto dijo:


> El Sheriff ha puesto orden en el Bernabéu



Deberíamos hacerle una oferta a su entrenador, porque Carletto no creo que dure mucho.


----------



## ccc (28 Sep 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Esta película yo ya la he visto muchas veces, tiramos a la basura los primeros 45 minutos por querer hacer experimentos (Hazard con Vinicius juntos) y por poner gente que no está para ser titular (Hazard y Casemiro). Para mí a fecha de hoy la pareja Vinicius Rodrygo me parecen indiscutibles para abrir las defensas por las bandas, luego haced la combinación que queráis, salvo Casemiro y Hazard que no están para jugar. Y qué falta nos hace Mbappe o Haaland, joder, uff... Por cierto, nadie lo dice pero partido MALÍSIMO de Benzemá



Estoy de acuerdo con Casemiro, pero a Hazard no lo he visto tan mal: Si Casemiro ha jugado tan mal la primera parte como la segunda, es para echar a Ancelotti a los leones.

Respecto a Benzemalo ya tenemos a @ApoloCreed para recordarnoslo


----------



## Roedr (28 Sep 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Yo creo que primeros de grupo, que el inter lleva un punto y juega en casa con el Madrid, en su casa ya perdió, a pesar de lo de hoy el Madrid también debe *ganar con solvencia al sheriff en su casa en teoría*



Palmamos seguro. Vas a ver la alineación que va a hacer Carletto cuando esté cagao...


----------



## Roedr (28 Sep 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Casemiro, pero a Hazard no lo he visto tan mal: Si Casemiro ha jugado tan mal la primera parte como la segunda, es para echar a Ancelotti a los leones.
> 
> Respecto a Benzemalo ya tenemos a @ApoloCreed para recordarnoslo



No he visto a Hazard; pero vamos, me tiro a la piscina: seguro que Rodrygo lo ha hecho 100000 veces mejor.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (28 Sep 2021)

Solo por el nombre Sheriff la humillacion pasará a los anales, peor que el alcorconazo y demas derrotas en la copa del Rey.


----------



## tururut12 (28 Sep 2021)

Me ha recordado el típico partido en que te sale todo mal. Hoy el Real Madrid no mereció perder pero tampoco mereció ganar en Milán. El problema del Real es que debe pensar que estos equipos salen muy motivados y si al principio no te impones te pueden complicar el partido. Y le puede volver a pasar lo mismo contra el Shaktar y el Sherif si no se espabila.


----------



## spam (28 Sep 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Sois la hostia. Gracias por estos momentos...



Nada, que aproveche, joder. Esta es la grandeza del Real, que es capaz de hacer feliz a todo el mundo en algún momento.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Sep 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Vaya debacle.
> 
> Esto se recordará muchos años.



Se recordará como algo anecdótico, siempre y cuando nos clasifiquemos.

¿Te acuerdas de cuando el CSKA nos ganó 0-3?

Pues eso.


----------



## Roedr (28 Sep 2021)

tururut12 dijo:


> Me ha recordado el típico partido en que te sale todo mal. Hoy el Real Madrid no mereció perder pero tampoco mereció ganar en Milán. El problema del Real es que debe pensar que estos equipos salen muy motivados y si al principio no te impones te pueden complicar el partido. Y le puede volver a pasar lo mismo contra el Shaktar y el Sherif si no se espabila.



de forma más sencilla: es lo que pasa cuando tienes un equipo poco trabajado. Ni Pintus puede salvar a Carletto si este último se empeña en palmar.


----------



## Roedr (28 Sep 2021)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Solo por el nombre Sheriff la humillacion pasará a los anales, peor que el alcorconazo y demas derrotas en la copa del Rey.



Así, nos espera una temporada dura. Y ya no te digo como nos deje fuera de Europa el Sheriff en la vuelta.


----------



## Fiodor (28 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Deberíamos hacerle una oferta a su entrenador, porque Carletto no creo que dure mucho.



Salvo sacar a Kroos, después de una lesión tan larga, con el resultado tan complicado, creo que Ancelotti no ha cometido más graves errores... Creo que hoy la culpa es totalmente de los jugadores. Tanto de los titulares, con pocas excepciones, como de los que han salido después... De todas formas, esta derrota le va a hacer mucho daño y todos los halagos se van a convertir en ataques como coja una mala racha de resultados, después de hoy...


----------



## euromelon (28 Sep 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> Salvo sacar a Kroos, después de una lesión tan larga, con el resultado tan complicado, creo que Ancelotti no ha cometido más graves errores... Creo que hoy la culpa es totalmente de los jugadores. Tanto de los titulares, con pocas excepciones, como de los que han salido después... De todas formas, esta derrota le va a hacer mucho daño y todos los halagos se van a convertir en ataques como coja una mala racha de resultados, después de hoy...



Los cambios tenía que haber cancelado los de Nacho y Miguel cuando se empató el partido


----------



## tururut12 (28 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Se recordará como algo anecdótico, siempre y cuando nos clasifiquemos.
> 
> ¿Te acuerdas de cuando el CSKA nos ganó 0-3?
> 
> Pues eso.



Pero ese partido el Real Madrid ya estaba clasificado y, en cambio, en este no y sabía que si ganaba hoy ya casi lo tenía medio hecho.


----------



## Scardanelli (28 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> de forma más sencilla: es lo que pasa cuando tienes un equipo poco trabajado. Ni Pintus puede salvar a Carletto si este último se empeña en palmar.



El desastre táctico de meter a los interiores de laterales...El Sheriff ha marcado porque no quedaba nadie para defender segunda línea, se los ha quitado a todos y ha tirado solo...


----------



## Roedr (28 Sep 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> Salvo sacar a Kroos, después de una lesión tan larga, con el resultado tan complicado, creo que Ancelotti no ha cometido más graves errores... Creo que hoy la culpa es totalmente de los jugadores. Tanto de los titulares, con pocas excepciones, como de los que han salido después... De todas formas, esta derrota le va a hacer mucho daño y todos los halagos se van a convertir en ataques como coja una mala racha de resultados, después de hoy...



Es su responsabilidad tener una defensa fuerte. Es la identidad de los buenos entrenadores, asegurar al menos la defensa ,que depende del trabajo no del talento.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (28 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Así, nos espera una temporada dura. Y ya no te digo como nos deje fuera de Europa el Sheriff en la vuelta.



Puedes perder contra un Chelsea, Barcelona, City... pero no contra un Sheriff y menos en Champions, esta prohibido.

Yo me lo tomo a risa y esta noche espero ver a Soria haciendo el payaso en el chiringuito.


----------



## spam (28 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Palmamos seguro. Vas a ver la alineación que va a hacer Carletto cuando esté cagao...



Con el pito nos los follamos! CON EL PITO!!! (homenaje a Don Benito Floro, allá donde esté, vaya calentando, que Carletto no sé yo)


----------



## Edu.R (28 Sep 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> Salvo sacar a Kroos, después de una lesión tan larga, con el resultado tan complicado, creo que Ancelotti no ha cometido más graves errores... Creo que hoy la culpa es totalmente de los jugadores. Tanto de los titulares, con pocas excepciones, como de los que han salido después... De todas formas, esta derrota le va a hacer mucho daño y todos los halagos se van a convertir en ataques como coja una mala racha de resultados, después de hoy...



Yo creo que, si se gana al Espanyol y no hacemos nada raro con el Shakthar, no va a pasar nada.

Quier decir, hoy según se ha jugado se podía haber ganado 4-1 sin ningún problema. Pero oye, la varianza del fútbol... a veces te favorece y a veces te perjudica.

Es más, un pequeño tirón de orejas nos viene bien, para no creernos lo que no somos.


----------



## Roedr (28 Sep 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El desastre táctico de meter a los interiores de laterales...El Sheriff ha marcado porque no quedaba nadie para defender segunda línea, se los ha quitado a todos y ha tirado solo...



Yo creo que Carletto ha fiado todo su futuro en el Madrid a la recuperación de Mendy. De verdad lo creo. Que se te jodan los laterales no es la peor cosa que te pasa en un temporada normal.


----------



## josemanuelb (28 Sep 2021)

Su puta madre, vaya cagada.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (28 Sep 2021)

subvencionados dijo:


> No. Locus de control interno. No es culpa de los astros.
> 
> Este equipo no cree en sí mismo. no tiene actitud de campeón. Le falta alguien que impregne a todos de carisma. Algo que ahora mismo no tiene. Ahora todo es mediocre. Falta algo que tenía antes y que ya no tiene..................................................................líderes. Los que podían haber sido ya están viejos y no ha habido reemplazo de calidad. Solo chicos jóvenes que no llegan. El presidente es bastante inepto y no creo que esté para gestionar como un visionario este club de fútbol. Ya se le queda grande. También está viejo para esto.



Yo no sé que es eso del Loco interno. Lo que sí sé es que el Madrid ha hecho ocasiones para marcar 3 goles y el Sheriff para marcar medio gol. El día del Inter pasó lo contrario. Y al City le ha pasado lo mismo que a nosotros.


----------



## fachacine (28 Sep 2021)

Y ahora seguro que nos toca aguantar a Cristobal Soria vestido de vaquero...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (28 Sep 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Yo no sé que es eso del Loco interno. Lo que sí sé es que el Madrid ha hecho ocasiones para marcar 3 goles y el Sheriff para marcar medio gol. El día del Inter pasó lo contrario. Y al City le ha pasado lo mismo que a nosotros.



Puf el que le haya metido pasta se ha forrado.


----------



## Gorrión (28 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Es su responsabilidad tener una defensa fuerte. Es la identidad de los buenos entrenadores, asegurar al menos la defensa ,que depende del trabajo no del talento.



Es que un equipo campeón pasa por tener una defensa sólida, vamos muy justos de centrales tanto en cantidad como en calidad y lo mismo pasa con los laterales. A eso hay que sumar que la media está floja y ponen a los pies de los caballos a la defensa cada 2x3.

Complicado lo veo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (28 Sep 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Y ahora seguro que nos toca aguantar a Cristobal Soria vestido de vaquero...



Ojalá y soy del Madrid jaja.


----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2021)

Estáis enfocando el problema del Madrid en tiros a puerta y demás, cuántas veces se ha llegado, etc. Nada de eso. El problema del Madrid es otro. Es de amplitud de campo, de falta de laterales, de profundidad. La línea defensiva y el proceso de salida de atrás a la media es otro problema. Y para defender, para recular... otro problemón.

Lo que pasa es que se ha mejorado arriba, Vinicius se ve de otra manera, parece que Hazard está algo mejor, después el fichaje de Camavinga le da fortaleza en la media. Pero la línea defensiva y esa salida de ayuda de los medios es el gran quid de la cuestión. Se dijo aquí en verano.


----------



## tururut12 (28 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿pasamos a octavos?.



Dependerá mucho de los resultados contra el Shaktar. El Real debería ganar los dos partidos contra el rival ucraniano para no complicarse la clasificación porque estoy convencido que el Inter va a ganar al Sherif ambos partidos y se va apretar el grupo arriba.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Sep 2021)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Puf el que le haya metido pasta se ha forrado.



El empate a 11, y la victoria a 21. Vamos, que de cada 25 veces, en 1 ganaba el Sheriff. Pues lo que ha pasado hoy.

Pero es que por eso siempre hay que jugar los partidos, aunque seas MUY favorito pueden suceder cosas como las de hoy. Y es más, mejor que te pasen en septiembre, porque esto te pasa en abril o mayo, y entonces se va todo a la mierda.


----------



## Roedr (28 Sep 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Yo no sé que es eso del Loco interno. Lo que sí sé es que el Madrid ha hecho ocasiones para marcar 3 goles y el Sheriff para marcar medio gol. El día del Inter pasó lo contrario. Y al City le ha pasado lo mismo que a nosotros.



Es una deleitación ver palmar a la Guardiola. Un gustazo el gol de Messi.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Sep 2021)

tururut12 dijo:


> porque estoy convencido que el Inter va a ganar al Sherif ambos partidos y se va apretar el grupo arriba.



Pues yo tengo alguna duda, visto lo visto... .


----------



## Charlie Mondadientes (28 Sep 2021)

Y qué mal remata de cabeza Militao, es inútil que suba, yo creo que se unta la frente con grasa de caballo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 Sep 2021)

A ver si to dios va a tener como objetivo encubierto quedar tercero de grupo para jugar la Europa league


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Sep 2021)

Gana el patetico con una expulsion (en la primera parte) y un penalti…supongo que hoy no les habran robado aunque todo es posible


----------



## Edu.R (28 Sep 2021)




----------



## Roedr (28 Sep 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> A ver si to dios va a tener como objetivo encubierto quedar tercero de grupo para jugar la Europa league



yo creo que terminamos en la Europa Ligue o palmando en octavos.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Sep 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Gana el patetico con una expulsion (en la primera parte) y un penalti…supongo que hoy no les habran robado aunque todo es posible



Esta noche nos hemos cambiado el espíritu.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (28 Sep 2021)

Roncero y su gafe


----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2021)

Seguro que Roncerdo ha dicho en el twitter que se remontaba.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> yo creo que terminamos en la Europa Ligue o palmando en octavos.



Pues yo creo que el Inter, por 3º año consecutivo, no pasa la fase de grupos.


----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2021)

*El Madrid hace el indio ante el Sheriff*








El Madrid hace el indio ante el Sheriff


El Madrid volvió a hacer el indio cuando menos se esperaba. En el estreno de Champions frente al hipotético rival más asequible mordió el polvo, tras perdonar la vida en las dos ár




www.marca.com





Los titulares y juegos de palabras de su puta madre tocando los huevos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Sep 2021)

EN SAN SIRO no paraban de animar y el bernabeu era un a tumba


----------



## Roedr (28 Sep 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> *El Madrid hace el indio ante el Sheriff*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de siempre.
AS: portadas con 0 talento
MARCA: portadas ingeniosas.


----------



## Roedr (28 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> EN SAN SIRO no paraban de animar y el bernabeu era un a tumba



somos así... no llevamos bien palmar.


----------



## El Juani (28 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo de siempre.
> AS: portadas con 0 talento
> MARCA: portadas ingeniosas.



Qué quieres con Relaño y Roncero ahí???


----------



## Roedr (28 Sep 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Qué quieres con Relaño y Roncero ahí???



Yo creo que si unimos los cerebros de Roncero y Maldini conseguimos uno de mono capuchino.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> somos así... no llevamos bien palmar.



decia que el san siro parecia lleno a rebosar


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (28 Sep 2021)




----------



## tururut12 (28 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues yo creo que el Inter, por 3º año consecutivo, no pasa la fase de grupos.



Creo que el Inter y el Real se clasificarán. Y el Sheriff a la Europa League.


----------



## Triyuga (28 Sep 2021)

3 dias de luto en Madrid
Fiesta nacional en Moldavia


----------



## barullo (28 Sep 2021)

El Cheri montando el caballo blanco jojojo


----------



## euromelon (28 Sep 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Y ahora seguro que nos toca aguantar a Cristobal Soria vestido de vaquero...



Si eres corto como para ver el chirincirco si


----------



## euromelon (28 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> El Cheri montando el caballo blanco jojojo



Ale el subnormal de barullo al ignore aunque me pierda el hilo del patletco es igual de lo más tonto del foro


----------



## Roedr (29 Sep 2021)

¿No sería mejor poner a Mariano antes que a Jovic?. Mariano será malo, pero recuerdo que metía goles. Jovic es malo y marca lo mismo que yo.


----------



## Edu.R (29 Sep 2021)

Bueno, a ganar al Espanyol, y ya volverá la Champions. 

Lo que he dicho, a ducharse y a dormir.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (29 Sep 2021)

Ya, haciéndo un análisis en frío, ¿por qué creéis que pasó esta debacle?, ¿quiénes son los culpables?


----------



## Roedr (29 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Ya, haciéndo un análisis en frío, ¿por qué creéis que pasó esta debacle?, ¿quiénes son los culpables?



Carletto: por haber convertido la baja de los laterales en un descuajeringue de equipo, y no haber logrado solidez defensiva. 
El partido de hoy con un entrenador que trabaje mejor la defensa termina 0-0 o 1-0 ganando nosotros.


----------



## DRIDMA (29 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Ya, haciéndo un análisis en frío, ¿por qué creéis que pasó esta debacle?, ¿quiénes son los culpables?



60% jugadores, 40% Carletto, por el cacao de alineación.


----------



## euromelon (29 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Ya, haciéndo un análisis en frío, ¿por qué creéis que pasó esta debacle?, ¿quiénes son los culpables?



Pues esta claro que el entrenador por los 4 cambios


----------



## Fiodor (29 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Ya, haciéndo un análisis en frío, ¿por qué creéis que pasó esta debacle?, ¿quiénes son los culpables?



Debacle será si no se clasifica para octavos... Lo de hoy ha sido un accidente. Todos los equipos tienen uno o varios partidos, por temporada, en los que tiran más de veinte veces a portería y acaban perdiendo el partido... Esto podría haber ocurrido contra el Alavés, pero ha ocurrido con un equipo perdido por Europa, así que la sensación en más humillante... Analizando a los jugadores. Creo que ni Nacho ni Miguel Gutiérrez tienen nivel para ser titulares hoy en día, Casemiro está fuera de forma y necesita un descanso... Hazard lo intentó, pero no aporta nada mejor que cualquier otro reserva... Modric ha salido muy tarde... Hoy no era partido para que jugara Kroos... Benzemá muy lejos de la portería... Vinicius lo ha intentado, pero le vuelve la ansiedad de otras temporadas... Y, finalmente, no sé quién decidió que Jovic era un jugador para el Madrid...


----------



## euromelon (29 Sep 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> Debacle será si no se clasifica para octavos... Lo de hoy ha sido un accidente. Todos los equipos tienen uno o varios partidos, por temporada, en los que tiran más de veinte veces a portería y acaban perdiendo el partido... Esto podría haber ocurrido contra el Alavés, pero ha ocurrido con un equipo perdido por Europa, así que la sensación en más humillante... Analizando a los jugadores. Creo que ni Nacho ni Miguel Gutiérrez tienen nivel para ser titulares hoy en día, Casemiro está fuera de forma y necesita un descanso... Hazard lo intentó, pero no aporta nada mejor que cualquier otro reserva... Modric ha salido muy tarde... Hoy no era partido para que jugara Kroos... Benzemá muy lejos de la portería... Vinicius lo ha intentado, pero le vuelve la ansiedad de otras temporadas... Y, finalmente, no sé quién decidió que Jovic era un jugador para el Madrid...



Lo de jovic lo decidió Zidane cuando le preguntaron si quería a haland


----------



## josemanuelb (29 Sep 2021)

El partido lo pierde Jamonetti por cerrar con 2 y poco más. Si deja en el campo a Casemiro y cierra con 3 no pierde, ese balón en la frontal es suyo.

Además de lo que se ha fallado arriba, que ha sido mucho.

A Jovic habría que deportarlo, justo antes del segundo gol falla una clarísima, menudo saco de patatas.

Camavinga mola, puede llegar a ser top.

La vuelta de Mendy imprescindible.


----------



## REDDY (29 Sep 2021)

Joder, hoy me han cagado el alma a pelito.
Estos cabrones me quitan años de vida, y encima con la ponzoña en vena....
No llego a los 50


----------



## Edu.R (29 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Ya, haciéndo un análisis en frío, ¿por qué creéis que pasó esta debacle?, ¿quiénes son los culpables?



La varianza del fútbol.


----------



## Kartoffeln (29 Sep 2021)

Acabo de ver el penalty de Piscinicius, qué escándalo que hayan pitado eso.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (29 Sep 2021)

Mass-mierda: ¡¡¡Guerra total en el PSG, vestuario totalmente dividido!!!

Realidad:


----------



## Xequinfumfa (29 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Ya, haciéndo un análisis en frío, ¿por qué creéis que pasó esta debacle?, ¿quiénes son los culpables?



Para mí hay varios factores: 
1. Casemiro está muy mal. De hecho, me parecería profundamente injusto que fuera titular contra el Español. Se ha ganado una temporadita en el banquillo a pulso. 
2. Lo de la banda derecha es surrealista total. Nos queda una bala en la recámara: Marvin. Si el chaval no da la talla nos va a tocar comprar algo medio decente en enero (suena Pedro Porro, por cierto). El genio que renovó a un lisiado como Carvajal hasta el 2025 y a un tuercebotas como Lucas Vázquez hasta el 2024, cediendo además a Odriozola a la Fiorentina merece la horca al amanecer. Tremendísima cagada. 
3. Yo a Hazard ya le he visto todo lo que le tenía que ver en el Madrid. Estorba y no va bien ni a la presión ni al repliegue defensivo. Gracias por todo, monstruo, ya te puedes ir con Bélgica y volver a lesionarte. 
4. Meter 4 cambios de golpe y pasar a Valverde y Camavinga de laterales ha sido un despelote. El equipo venía de empatar y Carletto se ha cargado su inercia ofensiva. 

Dicho todo esto...ha sido uno de los partidos de fútbol más raros y más absurdos que he visto en mi vida. En condiciones normales, el Madrid debería haberles metido 4 sin despeinarse. Estas cosas pasan, por eso el fútbol es tan grande. Seguimos primeros en Liga y con todas las opciones de ser primeros en nuestro grupo de Champions. Si no le ganamos al Español ya tendré tiempo de empezar a preocuparme; de momento, como decía el portugués, soy confiante.


----------



## arriondas (29 Sep 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El desastre táctico de meter a los interiores de laterales...El Sheriff ha marcado porque no quedaba nadie para defender segunda línea, se los ha quitado a todos y ha tirado solo...



Una máxima del fútbol. No vas a jugar mejor al ataque acumulando más delanteros. Y menos contra un equipo que está bien cerrado, achicando espacios.

Y si encima para hacer eso, quitas a dos defensas (los laterales) y al stopper del centro del campo... Estás haciendo lo que el Sheriff quiere que hagas, liarte. Un planteamiento fruto del nerviosismo.


----------



## The Replicant (29 Sep 2021)

hemos tenido suerte de que empataran Shaktar e Inter, lo del Sheriff es un accidente, se encalló el revólver

a ver si hoy el Benfica se folla al Farça y todo olvidado

taluecs


----------



## Covid Bryant (29 Sep 2021)

Os pipea el sheriff, mandriles la Superliga aaaaa jajjajaj


----------



## Fiodor (29 Sep 2021)

Tampoco podemos engañarnos. Lo de ayer fue un accidente, pero la realidad es que esta temporada el equipo da para ganar títulos nacionales, pero las opciones en la Champions son mínimas... Este Madrid no está para ganar al Bayern, City, Chelsea o PSG, por no nombrar más equipos... Si el año que viene se hacen buenos fichajes, se podrá aspirar a todo...


----------



## Talabera (29 Sep 2021)

31 tiros contra tres, yo no me preocuparía mucho
el portero el partido de su vida
todos metidos en su area
una potra que la virgen las dos o tres veces que han tirado 
la suerte juega
lo más facil es que el madrid le meta 4 en su casa
lo han merecido por su sufrimiento pero son equipo de autobus, nada que reprochar a ancelotti, solo le falto meter a courtois de 9

sin problema


----------



## Talabera (29 Sep 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> Tampoco podemos engañarnos. Lo de ayer fue un accidente, pero la realidad es que esta temporada el equipo da para ganar títulos nacionales, pero las opciones en la Champions son mínimas... Este Madrid no está para ganar al Bayern, City, Chelsea o PSG, por no nombrar más equipos... Si el año que viene se hacen buenos fichajes, se podrá aspirar a todo...



Pues yo creo que si fíjate tú


----------



## Paddy McAloon (29 Sep 2021)




----------



## Paddy McAloon (29 Sep 2021)




----------



## MagicPep (29 Sep 2021)

jajaja tolilis


----------



## Talabera (29 Sep 2021)

Estáis los dos catalinos de arriba para hablar mucho si


----------



## Fiodor (29 Sep 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> 31 tiros contra tres, yo no me preocuparía mucho
> el portero el partido de su vida
> todos metidos en su area
> una potra que la virgen las dos o tres veces que han tirado
> ...



El problema es que contra un rival serio no vas a tener 30 ocasiones, sino 5. Y ellos no van a tener 2, sino unas cuantas más... El problema del Madrid, este principio de temporada, es que los delanteros están resolviendo los errores de los defensas. Pero en los días que arriba se falla, el resultado es lo que hemos visto ayer...


----------



## Talabera (29 Sep 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> El problema es que contra un rival serio no vas a tener 30 ocasiones, sino 5. Y ellos no van a tener 2, sino unas cuantas más... El problema del Madrid, este principio de temporada, es que los delanteros están resolviendo los errores de los defensas. Pero en los días que arriba se falla, el resultado es lo que hemos visto ayer...



Pues no lo comparto
la suerte juega tambien
cualquier rival en condiciones dejará espacios
con un autobús puesto y un portero inspirado es facil no acertar, hay que ser justos
probaron con todo y todos jugaron bien, por fuera por dentro, desde fuera del área etc etc
solo falta decir que el shérif jugo mejor

no os engañéis, LA POTRA QUE TUVIERON NO LA TENDRÁN EL SIGUIENTE PARTIDO

el atlético si que jugó un partido de mierda


----------



## Talabera (29 Sep 2021)

MagicPep dijo:


> jajaja tolilis



Comeme los huevos


----------



## Iron IQ (29 Sep 2021)




----------



## Euron G. (29 Sep 2021)

No olvidéis que han perdido EN CASA contra el SHERIFF 

Señores, esto está a la altura del alcorconazo, un partido que se recordará durante décadas.

¿Te acuerdas cuando perdimos en casa contra los moldavos?


----------



## Talabera (29 Sep 2021)

Euron G. dijo:


> No olvidéis que han perdido EN CASA contra el SHERIFF
> 
> Señores, esto está a la altura del alcorconazo, un partido que se recordará durante décadas.
> 
> ¿Te acuerdas cuando perdimos en casa contra los moldavos?



Que va
escuece más con el farsa o el patetico de madrid sin duda


----------



## Woden (29 Sep 2021)

Bueno, el año pasado ya la cagaron también igual en fase de grupos al principio y luego se arregló.
Ya veremos qué pasa este año.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (29 Sep 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Bueno, el año pasado ya la cagaron también igual en fase de grupos al principio y luego se arregló.
> Ya veremos qué pasa este año.



Yo todavía me acuerdo del 1-4 frente al Ajax y el gol de Huntelaar.


----------



## euromelon (29 Sep 2021)

Tengo confirmado que para el partido cuarto de champions va a jugar Gareth Bale tranquis aunque se pierda el próximo 0 problema


----------



## Harkkonen (29 Sep 2021)

Qué sólo tenemos 4 jugadores con gol en la plantilla lo sabemos todos;

Benzema, Bale, Rodrygo y Asensio,..., dos deberían de estar siempre en el campo y armar un equipo sólido defensivamente.

Estamos peor que con Zidane a día de hoy, hay que confiar en que la cosa mejore y Ancelotti consiga esa solidez para ganar la Liga.

La Champions no la vamos a ganar obviamente, llegaremos hasta que nos toque un miura.

Pd - Necesitamos a Mendy cuanto antes


----------



## Harkkonen (29 Sep 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> 31 tiros contra tres, yo no me preocuparía mucho
> el portero el partido de su vida
> todos metidos en su area
> una potra que la virgen las dos o tres veces que han tirado
> ...



Llevamos toda la temporada en el alambre y salvo contra el Mallorca y poco más merecimos ganar...

Con el Inter y el Villarreal claramente perder.

Este próximo mes es clave para ver si Ancelotti coje el toro por los cuernos o se le va de las manos...


----------



## Harkkonen (29 Sep 2021)

Ancelotti tiene que compensar em centro del campo.

Casemiro fijo porque es el único con calidad defensiva.

Y después mezclar un interior creador, Kroos o Modric con un llegador, Valverde o Camavinga.

Juntar a Kroos y Modric nos hace demasiado planos y poco físicos.

Juntar a Valverde y Camavinga tener poco control del partido.


Lo bueno es que tiene las opciones, ahora es trabajarlas...


----------



## Harkkonen (29 Sep 2021)

Arriba y visto el poco gol que tenemos Benzema y Rodrygo deberían de ser fijos...

La otra plaza para Vinicius, Hazard o Bale cuando esté sano


----------



## Harkkonen (29 Sep 2021)

Atrás los laterales muy mal este año, necesitamos a Mendy y Carvajal...

Y los centrales bien a campo abierto pero muy flojos en el juego aéreo y con bloque bajo.

El problema es que nos falta otro central que complemente a Militao/Alaba, lo tenían que haber fichado este verano, alguien jóven pero contrastado y bueno en el juego aéreo.

Vallejo y Nacho no valen para el Madrid...

Tampoco Lucas

Sólo tenemos a 4 defensas contrastados nivel Real Madrid, Carvajal, Militao, Alaba y Mendy y a un buen becario, Miguel

Hay que fichar a un central en enero


----------



## Edu.R (29 Sep 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> Tampoco podemos engañarnos. Lo de ayer fue un accidente, pero la realidad es que esta temporada el equipo da para ganar títulos nacionales, pero las opciones en la Champions son mínimas... Este Madrid no está para ganar al Bayern, City, Chelsea o PSG, por no nombrar más equipos... Si el año que viene se hacen buenos fichajes, se podrá aspirar a todo...



Si el Sheriff nos ha ganado, nosotros podemos ganarle a cualquiera. En general, a 1-2 partidos todo es posible.  

Pero estoy de acuerdo. Liga y Copa si, Champions hasta cuartos si que deberíamos llegar (Salvo cruce moryal en Octavos). Más no debería ser exigible.


----------



## Edu.R (29 Sep 2021)

Euron G. dijo:


> No olvidéis que han perdido EN CASA contra el SHERIFF
> 
> Señores, esto está a la altura del alcorconazo, un partido que se recordará durante décadas.
> 
> ¿Te acuerdas cuando perdimos en casa contra los moldavos?



No, el Alcorconazo fue un baño de juego del Alcorcón durante 60-65 minutos allí y luego en el Bernabeu no merecimos más que una victoria pírrica. Es decir, fue ridículo porque un equipo de Segunda NOS MEÓ a doble partido. No es que nos ganase, es que mereció hacerlo.

Las derrotas duelen cuando tu rival te humilla en el juego, sobretodo si es evidente que es inferior a ti.

Para mi es muy diferente, yo creo que hay veces que tienes mala suerte y pierdes, porque esto es fútbol. Y otras veces lo haces muy mal, tu rival lo clava y queda un auténtico ridículo no admisible. Lo primero es lo de ayer, lo segundo fue el Alcorconazo.


----------



## Fiodor (29 Sep 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Qué sólo tenemos 4 jugadores con gol en la plantilla lo sabemos todos;
> 
> Benzema, Bale, Rodrygo y Asensio,..., dos deberían de estar siempre en el campo y armar un equipo sólido defensivamente.
> 
> ...



No estamos peor que con Zidane. El año pasado por esta época ya se pedía su cabeza. Mal en Liga y en Champions...

El problema de Ancelotti, es parecido al de Zidane el año pasado, un buen equipo titular, con un banquillo mediocre en algunos puestos. Teniendo en cuenta la gran cantidad de lesiones largas, el resultado se nota en el campo... No es cuestión de fichar cracks, sino de tener una plantilla de garantías y compensada...


----------



## hijodepantera (29 Sep 2021)

Cualquiera que vea el partido de ayer y no reconozca que lo sucedido rozo lo paranormal es que es un subnormal profundo.
Eso si, mas allá de la suerte le reconozco una concentración a todos los jugadores del Sheriff superlativa.


----------



## artemis (29 Sep 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Comeme los huevos



no se lo digas dos veces a @MagicPep que te cita en el parking de ventas...


----------



## MagicPep (29 Sep 2021)

ya salio la envidiosa!!!!


----------



## h2o ras (29 Sep 2021)

La defensa del Madrid es un puto coladero


----------



## Euron G. (29 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> No, el Alcorconazo fue un baño de juego del Alcorcón durante 60-65 minutos allí y luego en el Bernabeu no merecimos más que una victoria pírrica.



En eso tienes toda la razón, el partido de vuelta tendrían que haberle metido 8 e hicieron un ridículo espantoso.


----------



## artemis (29 Sep 2021)

Miguel Gutierrez defiende como Marcelo y ataca como Nacho... menudo paquete... Ficticius vuelve a ser Ficticius, Comemingas no tiene nivel, Casimiro ya no llega a los balones como antes, Hazard, sigue haciendo de Hazard... y así ect ect ect


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (29 Sep 2021)

.......


----------



## tururut12 (29 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> No, el Alcorconazo fue un baño de juego del Alcorcón durante 60-65 minutos allí y luego en el Bernabeu no merecimos más que una victoria pírrica. Es decir, fue ridículo porque un equipo de Segunda NOS MEÓ a doble partido. No es que nos ganase, es que mereció hacerlo.
> 
> Las derrotas duelen cuando tu rival te humilla en el juego, sobretodo si es evidente que es inferior a ti.
> 
> Para mi es muy diferente, yo creo que hay veces que tienes mala suerte y pierdes, porque esto es fútbol. Y otras veces lo haces muy mal, tu rival lo clava y queda un auténtico ridículo no admisible. Lo primero es lo de ayer, lo segundo fue el Alcorconazo.



Desde luego lo del Alcorcón fue una humillación absoluta, un ridículo histórico y una vergüenza infinita. En Champions destacaría el chorreo del Liverpool 4-0 en 2009, la derrota 5-0 en Milán en semifinales de 1989 y el 1-4 contra el Ajax en 2019 (esta por ir de sobradetes). 

En UEFA fue muy humillante la derrota en 1982 contra el Kaiserlauten por 5-0. El Real Madrid perdió los papeles en ese partido y acabó desquiciado, ante los errores incomprensibles de su portero y un delantero que falló un gol cantado en el minuto 2, al ver que que en solo 15 minutos el Kaiserlauten puso la eliminatoria a su favor (en la ida se ganó por 3-1) y cuando aun se podía remontar la eliminatoria, algunos jugadores se desquiciaron y respondieron con juego duro y violento sin venir a cuento, por lo que se quedó con 2 jugadores menos antes del final de la primera parte y luego expulsaron a otro jugador más a falta de 25 minutos para el final. Y suerte que ganando los alemanes por 5 a 0 a falta de 20 minutos, se compadecieron y decidieron no hacer más leña del árbol caído, por que la goleada podría haber sido escandalosa.

La "humillación" de la eliminación del Real Madrid en la UEFA contra el Odense danés fue por mala suerte. Similar al partido de ayer contra el Sherif. El Real ganó en la ida por 2-3 y en la vuelta Valdano apostó por un once con bastantes jugadores suplentes debido a decisiones técnicas, bajas por lesiones y por sanción. Durante la primera media hora el Real dominó claramente y dispuso de bastantes ocasiones pero faltaba acertar en los metros finales. Y se llegó al descanso con un empate a cero sorpredente. Durante la 2 parte más de lo mismo pero en una de las primeras aproximaciones de los daneses, dispararon a puerta y tocó el travesaño. Parecía que la suerte se aliaba con los blancos, pero fue un espejismo. A falta de 15 minutos con 0-0 cometen un claro penalti en el área danesa a Dubovsky, que el árbrito se traga, y en la jugada siguiente marcan los daneses el 0-1. Quedan 15 minutos para la conclusión del partido y el Real duda si atacar o defender el resultado pero los jugadores deciden tratar empatar el partido por orgullo. Con el tiempo casi cumplido en vez de contemporizar el juego y perder tiempo, siguen atacando y buscando el empate, pero en una contra letal les clavan el 0-2 en el 90. Sin tiempo para reaccionar, se termina el partido y el Madrid queda eliminado cuando nadie lo esperaba.


----------



## Edu.R (29 Sep 2021)

La eliminatoria del PSV del 88 también fue mala suerte, ¿o no?

Shit happens.


----------



## arriondas (29 Sep 2021)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Cualquiera que vea el partido de ayer y no reconozca que lo sucedido rozo lo paranormal es que es un subnormal profundo.
> Eso si, mas allá de la suerte le reconozco una concentración a todos los jugadores del Sheriff superlativa.



Hicieron lo que tenían que hacer contra un equipo en teoría mucho más fuerte que ellos, aparcar el autobús delante de la portería. Y les funcionó, en parte por suerte, y en parte porque Carletto se equivocó en su planteamiento y en la alineación. El Madrid también estaba haciendo lo que tenía que hacer, pero no les salió bien.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (29 Sep 2021)

Si os dais cuenta las "humillaciones históricas" del Madrid suelen ser contra equipos muy inferiores, en partidos donde se ataca constantemente y nos cogen a la contra. 

Las humillaciones históricas del Barça (sin comillas) son siempre contra equipos grandes, en partidos donde son muy inferiores a ellos y acaba en goleadas. 

Para mí es una diferencia muy sustancial.


----------



## hijodepantera (29 Sep 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Si os dais cuenta las "humillaciones históricas" del Madrid suelen ser contra equipos muy inferiores, en partidos donde se ataca constantemente y nos cogen a la contra.
> 
> Las humillaciones históricas del Barça (sin comillas) son siempre contra equipos grandes, en partidos donde son muy inferiores a ellos y acaba en goleadas.
> 
> Para mí es una diferencia muy sustancial.



Si señor, sin ir mas lejos, fue peor el partido del sabaco contra el Villareal que el de ayer que fue pura mala suerte.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (29 Sep 2021)

Benfica 1-1 Barcelona

Goles de Éverton y Depay


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (29 Sep 2021)

Vaya mierda de partido de De Bruyne la verdad


----------



## Harkkonen (29 Sep 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> No estamos peor que con Zidane. El año pasado por esta época ya se pedía su cabeza. Mal en Liga y en Champions...
> 
> El problema de Ancelotti, es parecido al de Zidane el año pasado, un buen equipo titular, con un banquillo mediocre en algunos puestos. Teniendo en cuenta la gran cantidad de lesiones largas, el resultado se nota en el campo... No es cuestión de fichar cracks, sino de tener una plantilla de garantías y compensada...



Tenemos una gran plantilla a la que sólo le falta un lateral derecho, un tercer central de garantías y un delantero Top que todos sabemos quien tiene que ser.

Ahora hay que armar un equipo sólido


----------



## Harkkonen (29 Sep 2021)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Cualquiera que vea el partido de ayer y no reconozca que lo sucedido rozo lo paranormal es que es un subnormal profundo.
> Eso si, mas allá de la suerte le reconozco una concentración a todos los jugadores del Sheriff superlativa.



Hicieron un partido defensivo bueno y metieron 3 golazos...


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (29 Sep 2021)

Joder la de negros que hay en el Young Boys


----------



## vurvujo (29 Sep 2021)

Leí por ahí que se asignó una masa salarial de 730 millones.
El pateti tendrá 171, de hecho será el tercero porque Cerdilla tiene 200.

El 8arsa.... 97 millones  Esos no salen de los infiernos en años.

De hecho tiene casi el mismo límite salarial que el Español, pronto será el segundo equipo de la ciudad.


----------



## Edu.R (29 Sep 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Si os dais cuenta las "humillaciones históricas" del Madrid suelen ser contra equipos muy inferiores, en partidos donde se ataca constantemente y nos cogen a la contra.
> 
> Las humillaciones históricas del Barça (sin comillas) son siempre contra equipos grandes, en partidos donde son muy inferiores a ellos y acaba en goleadas.
> 
> Para mí es una diferencia muy sustancial.



Muy ocasionalmente si que ha sucedido (Por ejemplo los 80s en Alemania o el 5-0 de Milán), pero es verdad que nuestra historia negra es casi toda con equipos "menores".

Y el Barcelona es al revés. Ocasionalmente derrotas Paco (Como la del Steaua del 86), pero casi toda la nvtrición es en partidos gordos (Liverpool y Bayern como ejemplos recientes).

Yo creo que el que se le esté dando tanto bombo a lo de ayer es muy sintomático. Y también está bien una collejilla a tiempo, y mejor en Septiembre.

Si ganamos al Espanyol, la cosa se olvida.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Sep 2021)

Mañaco MIR en punta


----------



## Fiodor (29 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si ganamos al Espanyol, la cosa se olvida.



Por experiencia de otras temporadas, si se ganan los dos próximos partidos, Liga y Champions, esto se olvidará... Pero si se pincha en alguno de los dos, ya tenemos crisis y el siguiente partido es contra el Barcelona...


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (29 Sep 2021)

Gol del Benfica


----------



## The Replicant (29 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Gol del Benfica



salta hoy Koeman?


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (29 Sep 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> salta hoy Koeman?



No creo


----------



## Roedr (29 Sep 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Qué sólo tenemos 4 jugadores con gol en la plantilla lo sabemos todos;
> 
> Benzema, Bale, Rodrygo y Asensio,..., dos deberían de estar siempre en el campo y armar un equipo sólido defensivamente.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que es la única idea que tiene Ancelotti, que se recupere Mendy. Como no se recupere terminamos con los mismos éxitos que el Farsa.

Acordándome del partido de ayer, no logro quitarme de la cabeza la inutilidad de Jovic ante un pase de crack de Rodrygo.

¿Cuántos millones pagamos por el paquetazo de Jovic?. De verdad, no puedo creer que Mariano sea peor.


----------



## Roedr (29 Sep 2021)

Sobre los laterales, yo creo que Carletto debería apostar por dos y darles seguridad. Pondría a LV de LD (paraguas...) y quién sea de LI, y darles continuidad. Es la única forma que veo de que no siga condicionado el resto del equipo por mal cubrir esos huecos.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (29 Sep 2021)

El Barça está reaccionando, pero si no marca, le cae el 2-0 y a la mierda


----------



## Roedr (29 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> El Barça está reaccionando, pero si no marca, le cae el 2-0 y a la mierda



A lo mejor nos cruzamos con ellos en la Europa League.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Sep 2021)

No falla sale Eric García y gol en contra


----------



## Fiodor (29 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Acordándome del partido de ayer, no logro quitarme de la cabeza la inutilidad de Jovic ante un pase de crack de Rodrygo.
> 
> ¿Cuántos millones pagamos por el paquetazo de Jovic?. De verdad, no puedo creer que Mariano sea peor.



No sé si Jovic está fuera de forma, pero corriendo parece un jugador con sobrepeso... Y a ese remate llegó el defensa a taparle. Un delantero rápido no habría permitido la llegada del defensa...

El problema de Mariano, aparte de sus continuas lesiones, es que es el típico delantero rematador de toda la vida. No le pidas que dé dos toques seguidos o combine con otros jugadores. Su única habilidad es el remate. Este tipo de jugadores son poco apreciados en los equipos grandes. Para partidos como el de ayer, hubiera sido más útil que Jovic. De hecho, como siga así Jovic, será Mariano el delantero suplente que juegue los últimos minutos en los intentos de remontada...


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (29 Sep 2021)

Sergi Roberto es futbolista??


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Sergi Roberto es futbolista??



No, es un ciborg enviado por skinet.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (29 Sep 2021)

El Bayern va ganando 1-0, adivinad quién ha marcado el gol...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Sep 2021)

Gol de roborowski


----------



## tururut12 (29 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> La eliminatoria del PSV del 88 también fue mala suerte, ¿o no?
> 
> Shit happens.



En esa eliminatoria el Real tuvo mala suerte pero creo queno dispuso de tantas oportunidades. Mucho dominio pero poca efectividad. El PSV se defendía bien y cuando fallaba la defensa, paraba el portero que despejó, en el último momento, un remate de chilena de Hugo Sánchez que era casi gol. También los holandeses tuvieron a la contra dos ocasiones claras para marcar y ganar el partido.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (29 Sep 2021)

BRVTAL Lewan*GOAL*ski


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (29 Sep 2021)

Doblete de Lewan


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Sep 2021)

Como va el Liverpool cabrones que no puedo mirarlo

dejo este hilo para que descubráis una nueva forma de placer...






El hilo de los NOCTURNOS, volvemos después del mundial A PARTIR DE LAS 22:30H


Foreros nocturnos, os presento un nuevo hilo del humilde y multipremiado obiwanchernobil. Esta vez dedicado a los foreros nocturnos, que se que somos muchos, este hilo esta abierto a todo tipo de participación. El hilo nocturno de los burbujas de guardería es una realidad. PASEO DE LA...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Sep 2021)

e lvillareal haciendo de EQUIPO pardillo que perdona al united para luego caer en el 89..seguramente


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No, es un ciborg enviado por skinet.



ya lo convocara luis enrique seguramente


----------



## Edu.R (29 Sep 2021)

El Barcelona no renuncia al estilo, aunque lleva 150 mins jugados en Champions y aun no ha tirado a puerta. Pero el estilo es lo importante.


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Sep 2021)

Al Benfica da gusto verlo, no porque sean mejores o peores, sino porque juegan con una intensidad y un hambre de ganar exagerados...

2-0 ruge da luz


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (29 Sep 2021)

Mientras tanto Messi, Suarez y Griezmann marcándo goles en champions y siendo decisivos....


----------



## Edu.R (29 Sep 2021)

Pues si pierden hoy, no tienen margen de error, le tienen que ganar los 2 partidos al Dinamo y al Benfica en Barcelona. Si no, no dependerán de si mismos.

Pueden tener suerte que el Bayern el último día no se juegue nada... claro. Pero luz rojísima.


----------



## vurvujo (29 Sep 2021)

Fue en este estadio donde fueron brutalmente sodomizados por un equipo alemán?


----------



## Roedr (29 Sep 2021)

Más cerca el 4-0 que el 0-2. Imparaplas!.


----------



## Roedr (29 Sep 2021)

vurvujo dijo:


> Fue en este estadio donde fueron brutalmente sodomizados por un equipo alemán?



En cada esquinita tienen un recuerdecito de esos.


----------



## Edu.R (29 Sep 2021)

vurvujo dijo:


> Fue en este estadio donde fueron brutalmente sodomizados por un equipo alemán?



La décima, el 2-8...

Joder, yo lo visité en 2015 con la familia, esas fotos las voy a enmarcar.


----------



## fred (29 Sep 2021)

Ay que nos quitan a Kuman,aguante Ronald.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (29 Sep 2021)

El Barça prácticamente es un equipo de Conference League jugándo la champions


----------



## vurvujo (29 Sep 2021)

¿Echan a Kúman antes de que termine el partido o se esperarán los 10 minutos de rigor?


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (29 Sep 2021)

Roja a Eric


----------



## Edu.R (29 Sep 2021)

2 partidos sin tirar a puerta. 

Menudo lolasssssso.


----------



## vurvujo (29 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> 2 partidos sin tirar a puerta.
> 
> Menudo lolasssssso.



Pero van ganando la posesión 60% a 40% es lo importante.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (29 Sep 2021)

Espero paciente el alló president de lapuerta


----------



## JimTonic (29 Sep 2021)

alguno sabe cuantasa veces tiro el madrid ayer entre los 3 palos???


----------



## euromelon (29 Sep 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> alguno sabe cuantasa veces tiro el madrid ayer entre los 3 palos???



Muchas


----------



## vurvujo (29 Sep 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> alguno sabe cuantasa veces tiro el madrid ayer entre los 3 palos???



11


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Sep 2021)

sabia que el VILLAREAL iba a cargarla en el ultimo minuto


----------



## Gorrión (29 Sep 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> alguno sabe cuantasa veces tiro el madrid ayer entre los 3 palos???



Unas cuantas, te puedo decir cuantas veces a tirado el Barça en 2 partidos completos

0


----------



## Coto Matamoros. (29 Sep 2021)




----------



## JimTonic (29 Sep 2021)

muchas gracias


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Sep 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Unas cuantas, te puedo decir cuantas veces a tirado el Barça en 2 partidos completos
> 
> 0



Hombre,eso que dices es mentira, así a bote pronto en la primera parte han tenido una ocasión con tres tiros que no ha entrado de milagro...

Pero vamos, si se trata de no estropear el relato borro el post.

PD: el de Jong malo tuvo otra en boca de gol donde le tapono el defensa...

PD2: el primer gol del Benfica lo hace un delantero de verdad, la estrellita que tiene el Madrid de 9 no hace algo así ni borracho.


----------



## Gorrión (29 Sep 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hombre,eso que dices es mentira, así a bote pronto en la primera parte han tenido una ocasión con tres tiros que no ha entrado de milagro...
> 
> Pero vamos, si se trata de no estropear el relato borro el post.
> 
> ...



Me refería entre los 3 palos, estaría mejor dicho que en 2 partidos los porteros contrarios han hecho 0 paradas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Sep 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Me refería entre los 3 palos, estaría mejor dicho que en 2 partidos los porteros contrarios han hecho 0 paradas.



pero lo de los tres palos queda bien para un titular de prensa,lo que importa son las ocasiones,intervenga el portero o no,o se vaya fuera por 10 cm…

pues eso,muchisimos numeros para irse fuera en fase de grupos,de entrada tienen que ganar los dos partidos al dinamo por lo civil o por lo criminal,y luego ya se vera…


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Sep 2021)

*No me creo que no echen al entrenador por no pagarle el año que le queda, debe ser muy grave lo del tema económico allí.

bieno decían que gracias a la cantera habían conseguido siempre sus éxitos no, pues que sigan tirando de cantera...ahh no que fue una generación excepcional unida a buenos fichajes...*


----------



## spam (29 Sep 2021)

Bien nuevamente mi farsita güeno hoy, no?

No me extrañaría que le busquen a Koeman algún puesto en el organigrama para no tener que despedirlo y finiquitarlo, y suban a algún entrenador pelanas del filial. Qué se esperaban de alguien que ha fracasado en todos los sitios? Que por ser holandés y sentarse en el banquillo del Camp Nou se volvería Cruyff?


----------



## El Juani (29 Sep 2021)

Y esperaros a que no forme una buena como en el Valencia, quitando a jugadores y apartándolos incluso del grupo de trabajo en entrenamientos y demás. Porque el aire allí tiene que ser irrespirable entre plantilla, cuerpo técnico y presidencia/ejecutivos.


----------



## Gorrión (29 Sep 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> pero lo de los tres palos queda bien para un titular de prensa,lo que importa son las ocasiones,intervenga el portero o no,o se vaya fuera por 10 cm…
> 
> pues eso,muchisimos numeros para irse fuera en fase de grupos,de entrada tienen que ganar los dos partidos al dinamo por lo civil o por lo criminal,y luego ya se vera…



Estadísticamente es como se cuenta. 

Tienen que ganar al Dinamo, al Bayern y meterle 4 al Benfica por el gol average.

Están fuera, y ya veremos si juegan uefa.


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Sep 2021)

y Darwin hizo su magia una vez mas…




ah no no no,perdon


----------



## euromelon (29 Sep 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Unas cuantas, te puedo decir cuantas veces a tirado el Barça en 2 partidos completos
> 
> 0



Pero pufo Pedri acierta muchos pases


----------



## Gorrión (29 Sep 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Pero pufo Pedri acierta muchos pases



Es un chaval en un equipo en decadencia, pero si, 0 goles y 0 asistencias.


----------



## euromelon (29 Sep 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Es un chaval en un equipo en decadencia, pero si, 0 goles y 0 asistencias.



Yo ya dije que era un Isco de la vida


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (29 Sep 2021)

Mínimo con Bartomeu tenías a Zlatan y no a Luuk de tronc...


----------



## DRIDMA (30 Sep 2021)

210929_205632 M.LCAMPEONES TARDE DE CHAMPIONS


Watch "210929_205632 M.LCAMPEONES TARDE DE CHAMPIONS" on Streamable.




streamable.com












210929_215401 M.LCAMPEONES BENFICA-BARCELONA


Watch "210929_215401 M.LCAMPEONES BENFICA-BARCELONA" on Streamable.




streamable.com












210929_215401 M.LCAMPEONES BENFICA-BARCELONA (02)


Watch "210929_215401 M.LCAMPEONES BENFICA-BARCELONA (02)" on Streamable.




streamable.com





Disfruten.


----------



## El Juani (30 Sep 2021)

La rematada y el gol


----------



## Edu.R (30 Sep 2021)

Juer, otro 3-0 y como cualquier otra noche. Que mal nos estamos acostumbrando.

Es que ya ni me nvtre.


----------



## DRIDMA (30 Sep 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Pero pufo Pedri acierta muchos pases



Líder en preasistencias.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Sep 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> 210929_205632 M.LCAMPEONES TARDE DE CHAMPIONS
> 
> 
> Watch "210929_205632 M.LCAMPEONES TARDE DE CHAMPIONS" on Streamable.
> ...




Panal!! Panal!!! hasta los comentaristas están con el Benfica.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Sep 2021)

Y mientras tanto el United se gastó 140 millóns para ganar por la mínima en su casa en el 95 al Villarreal..
En serio lo de la Superliga y tal?...


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (30 Sep 2021)

Mientras tanto Messi, Suarez y Griezmann marcando goles en champions...


----------



## qbit (30 Sep 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> 210929_205632 M.LCAMPEONES TARDE DE CHAMPIONS
> 
> 
> Watch "210929_205632 M.LCAMPEONES TARDE DE CHAMPIONS" on Streamable.
> ...



Qué dialecto más feo, vulgar e inservible.


----------



## qbit (30 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y mientras tanto el United se gastó 140 millóns para ganar por la mínima en su casa en el 95 al Villarreal..
> En serio lo de la Superliga y tal?...



No se han gastado 140 millones para ganar por la mínima al Villarreal, sino para toda la temporada. Ya verás cómo al final de la temporada han obtenido mejores resultados globales que el Villarreal.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (30 Sep 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> 210929_205632 M.LCAMPEONES TARDE DE CHAMPIONS
> 
> 
> Watch "210929_205632 M.LCAMPEONES TARDE DE CHAMPIONS" on Streamable.
> ...



Que Dios te lo pague con hijos, hermano. 

La ramatada y el gal.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Sep 2021)

qbit dijo:


> No se han gastado 140 millones para ganar por la mínima al Villarreal, sino para toda la temporada. Ya verás cómo al final de la temporada han obtenido mejores resultados globales que el Villarreal.



Y el sheriff también jugará la Superliga?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (30 Sep 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Qué dialecto más feo, vulgar e inservible.



¿Lo dices por el portugués?


----------



## Ritalapollera (30 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y el sheriff también jugará la Superliga?



Por qué sois son SUBNORMALES con lo del sheriff??? Es la típica cagada del Madrid, el típico alcorconazo.

Tu querido far$a ha ganado al levante, empatado con granada y Cádiz y ha sido humillado contra Bayern y Benfica en los 5 últimos partidos.

Lo vuestro es un problemón de base, lo del Madrid de gilipollismo puntual.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Sep 2021)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Por qué sois son SUBNORMALES con lo del sheriff??? Es la típica cagada del Madrid, el típico alcorconazo.
> 
> Tu querido far$a ha ganado al levante, empatado con granada y Cádiz y ha sido humillado contra Bayern y Benfica en los 5 últimos partidos.
> 
> ...



el problema es que la superliga quiere se para ricos ..y cerrada...lo cual es una mierda


----------



## arriondas (30 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> el problema es que la superliga quiere se para ricos ..y cerrada...lo cual es una mierda



Luego ves tweets como este, y claro...



Despreciando al rival, como de costumbre. Eso lo primero. La Superliga cerrada, donde muchos equipos estarían directamente vetados. No sólo modestos tipo Sheriff, sino también los Sevilla, Villarreal, Ajax, Benfica, Porto, Zenit, Shakhtar, Besiktas, CSKA de Moscú, Fenerbahce, Sparta de Praga, Young Boys, Brujas... Algunos de ellos han demostrado que pueden jugar de tu a tu con los llamados "grandes". Pueden ser competitivos.

En segundo lugar, lo de las audiencias es relativo. Nadie te garantiza que una Superliga tenga más audiencia que la actual Champions. E imagino que incluso sería más cara que esta, que ya es decir.


----------



## The Replicant (30 Sep 2021)

con Luuk de Tronc aspiramos a todo

taluecs


----------



## cebollo (30 Sep 2021)

Alaba no puede jugar todos los partidos. Para darle algún descanso habrá que probar algún día a Mendy como central por la izquierda. Se perderá mucha calidad con el balón pero con Gutiérrez de lateral y Kroos por delante se debería poder sacar la pelota bien jugada.


----------



## DRIDMA (30 Sep 2021)

Eric García otra vez??? Gavi???


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Sep 2021)

Ahora que cogía un poco de vuelo la liga, la interrumpen otra vez con partidos que no le interesan a nadie de la selección.

Haber cuando se dan cuenta de que lo que nos interesa son mundiales y Eurocopas y nada más.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Sep 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Eric García otra vez??? Gavi???



No está RAFA MIR.. que cojones vamos con bajitos


----------



## filets (30 Sep 2021)

Luis Enrique en la seleccion le viene bien al VARSA economicamente porque se revalorizan sus paquetes
Pero deportivamente le viene fatal porque carga de mas partidos a unos jugadores de una plantilla corta
Supongo que contaran con quedar eliminados de champions en noviembre y que no van a jugar tantos partidos


----------



## HDR (30 Sep 2021)

El payaso seleccionador creerá muy ufano que le hace daño al Madrid no llevando nunca a ninguno de sus jugadores españoles a la selección.

Cuando es justo lo contrario: al Madrid le va de puta madre que sus jugadores descansen y no se lesionen con la selección.

Da muestra de lo tonto que es y de lo poco capacitado que está para tener responsabilidades serias. En lo que respecta a la selección, le esperan tiempos oscuros mientras ese tipo siga ahí. Llevar a Eric García... Dejar a Nacho fuera... Alucinante, es un anti enfermizo.


----------



## pepetemete (30 Sep 2021)

Es un hijo de puta, con todas las letras.
Lleva a Koke y a Busquets y no lleva a Aspas o a Nacho, o incluso a Lucas Vazquez, que lo hace mucho que mejor que cualquiera de los actuales seleccionados.

Le encanta ser la puta drama queen en las ruedas de prensa, y que le pregunten por qué no lleva a nadie del Madrid para poder soltar su bilis.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (30 Sep 2021)

Koeman obviamente tiene la culpa por ser un entrenador mediocre, pero la plantilla también no es buena

Sergi Roberto y Luuk de Jong: ¿En serio son futbolistas?

Piqué: Ya no está en declive, está acabado

Busquets: Casi lo mismo de Piqué pero no tanto, pero debería ya retirarse

Coutinho: No encajó

Braithwaite: No sé como llegó al Barça

Pedri: Jugador sobreexplotado

Lenglet: Malísimo

Dembele: media temporada lesionado

Kun Agüero: Está para la MLS o liga China

Depay: es bueno pero no es top mundial

Frenkie de Jong: muy flojo esta temporada

Dest y Eric García: Estos ni en el Getafe serían titulares


@Roberto Malone


----------



## loquehayqueoir (30 Sep 2021)

Hombre, a mí no me preocupa que no vayan porque sean del Madrid, me preocupa que la selección no lleve a los mejores, porque me gusta y siempre me ha gustado ver a España ganar.

Al final, si llevas a paquetes por hacerte el chulo o porque crees que sabes más que nadie (o por intereses más prosaicos, digamos), vas a perder. Y si pierdes te echan. Le pasó a Clemente, le pasó a Del Bosque, y le pasará a Luis Enrique si sigue saliendo a ganar partidos con Eric García de titular. Entretanto pues igual nos quedamos sin Mundial.


----------



## Fiodor (30 Sep 2021)

Teniendo en cuenta la facilidad con la que se lesionan los jugadores del Madrid, mientras menos jugadores vayan con sus selecciones, mucho mejor...


----------



## euromelon (30 Sep 2021)

pepetemete dijo:


> Es un hijo de puta, con todas las letras.
> Lleva a Koke y a Busquets y no lleva a Aspas o a Nacho, o incluso a Lucas Vazquez, que lo hace mucho que mejor que cualquiera de los actuales seleccionados.
> 
> Le encanta ser la puta drama queen en las ruedas de prensa, y que le pregunten por qué no lleva a nadie del Madrid para poder soltar su bilis.



Lucas vat rno va ni a la selección gallega


----------



## Seronoser (30 Sep 2021)

pepetemete dijo:


> Es un hijo de puta, con todas las letras.
> Lleva a Koke y a Busquets y no lleva a Aspas o a Nacho, o incluso a Lucas Vazquez, que lo hace mucho que mejor que cualquiera de los actuales seleccionados.
> 
> Le encanta ser la puta drama queen en las ruedas de prensa, y que le pregunten por qué no lleva a nadie del Madrid para poder soltar su bilis.



jajajajajaj Paquete Nachoooo jajajajajajajaja
jajajajjajaja lucas Water jajajajajaja

Joder, los madridistas sois cachondos


----------



## Roedr (30 Sep 2021)

Lo de Luis Enrique con el Madrid, es como lo del Papa rojo con España.


----------



## El Juani (30 Sep 2021)




----------



## Roedr (30 Sep 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> el problema es que la superliga quiere se para ricos ..y cerrada...lo cual es una mierda



Es necesaria para acabar con el doping árabe. Sobre lo de ricos, generará más dinero para el resto de clubes que la estafa actual de la UEFA. En cuanto a cerrada, pues seguro que se puede articular un sistema para que entren clubes por méritos deportivos.


----------



## Roedr (30 Sep 2021)

El Juani dijo:


>



Pedazo gilipollas de macarra. Viendo a Rubiales/LE me entra nostalgia de los recuerdos lejanos Villar/Clemente.


----------



## fieraverde (30 Sep 2021)

pepetemete dijo:


> Es un hijo de puta, con todas las letras.
> Lleva a Koke y a Busquets y no lleva a Aspas o a Nacho, o incluso a Lucas Vazquez, que lo hace mucho que mejor que cualquiera de los actuales seleccionados.
> 
> Le encanta ser la puta drama queen en las ruedas de prensa, y que le pregunten por qué no lleva a nadie del Madrid para poder soltar su bilis.



Lucas vazquez y nacho es todo lo que podáis aportar? XD ... y se indigna y todo.


----------



## El Juani (30 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Pedazo gilipollas de macarra. Viendo a Rubiales/LE me entra nostalgia de los recuerdos lejanos Villar/Clemente.


----------



## Gorrión (30 Sep 2021)

Pero si ya no quedan españoles en el Madrid, esta todo lleno de marrones.

Nacho, Lucas, Asensio, Isco, Blanco y Miguel. No se si me dejo alguno.

A mi la selección me da igual, no la sigo desde que metieron morenos, no me representa.


----------



## Woden (30 Sep 2021)

Eric García es un paquete del copón, si no es por lo dicho no se explica que vaya a la selección o que juegue en primera.


----------



## Gorrión (30 Sep 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Eric García es un paquete del copón, si no es por lo dicho no se explica que vaya a la selección o que juegue en primera.



Es un enchufado catalufo como lo fue en su día Sergi Roberto. A este lo llevan a la selección porque el simple hecho de convocarlo supone un contrato de unos cuantos ceros que fijo se reparten entre Puyol, De la peña, Luis Enrique y compañía.

Si hay tanto barcelonista es para sacarle la pasta a España, es un fraude, un robo descarado a las arcas.

No hay que olvidarse que son catalanes, llevan el robo y el vampirismo en la sangre.


----------



## seven up (30 Sep 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo de Luis Enrique con el Madrid, es como lo del Papa rojo con España.



Tampoco es para tanto, si tanta fobia tuviera no se llevaría a 4 canteranos del Real Madrid. Luis Enrique solamente es tonto del culo y no es de ahora precisamente, todavía me acuerdo cuando corría por la banda del Bernabéu con la elástica blanca y el público le silbaba y le llamaba aldeano, nunca cayó muy bien a la afición. Era carnaza de equipo a rallas (venía precisamente de uno), podía haber ido al Manzanares o al Campo Nuevo, escogió a los segundos pero hubiera encajado mejor con los primeros.
Por lo demás llevar o no llevar a Nacho, son solo ganas de joder, podía tener el gesto aunque fuera para dejarlo chupando banquillo. Al Madrid le viene de puta madre, un jugador más descansado, más relajado y con riesgo 0 de lesiones.
Respecto a los seleccionables del Real Madrid, el equipo es el que es, el entrenador anterior prefirió jugadores internacionales y a los canteranos nacionales se les traspasó. Ausencio, Isco, Nacho, Vallejo, Lucas y Mariano no dan para mucho más que como equipo B, más de uno y de dos de este foro, estaría encantado de vender a casi todos y subir directamente del Castilla a sus sustitutos, no creo que lo hicieran mucho peor que los anteriores pero nadie ha picado, los contratos están para cumplirlos y es lo que hay.


----------



## pepetemete (30 Sep 2021)

No se trata de eso, se trata de una de las vendettas personales de Lucho , ese es el problema, y que el juego mostrado por España es en lineas generales una puta mierda en comparación con el resto de selecciones.

A lo mejor Lucho es un visionario, y el año que viene nos llevamos el mundial de morolandia, pero lo dudo bastante.


----------



## Woden (30 Sep 2021)

El hijo de Amunike, no hace falta decir más.


----------



## qbit (30 Sep 2021)

Estaba viendo el resumen del partido Alemania-Inglaterra del mundial 2010 y en la 1ª parte Inglaterra mete el gol del empate a 2, pero se lo anulan, frustrando a Capello, seleccionador de Inglaterra, y no recuerdo el motivo para anularlo. ¿Alguien se acuerda? Estaban jugando mejor y teniendo ocasiones de gol y les jodieron el empate y remontada, y luego claro, gol de Alemania al contraataque. Estas mierdas ya no pasan con el VAR:


----------



## El Juani (30 Sep 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Estaba viendo el resumen del partido Alemania-Inglaterra del mundial 2010 y en la 1ª parte Inglaterra mete el gol del empate a 2, pero se lo anulan, frustrando a Capello, seleccionador de Inglaterra, y no recuerdo el motivo para anularlo. ¿Alguien se acuerda? Estaban jugando mejor y teniendo ocasiones de gol y les jodieron el empate y remontada, y luego claro, gol de Alemania al contraataque. Estas mierdas ya no pasan con el VAR:



La venganza del año 66


----------



## qbit (30 Sep 2021)

pepetemete dijo:


> Es un hijo de puta, con todas las letras.
> Lleva a Koke y a Busquets y no lleva a Aspas o a Nacho, o incluso a Lucas Vazquez, que lo hace mucho que mejor que cualquiera de los actuales seleccionados.
> 
> Le encanta ser la puta drama queen en las ruedas de prensa, y que le pregunten por qué no lleva a nadie del Madrid para poder *soltar su bilis*.



¿Hay vídeo de eso?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (30 Sep 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> jajajajajaj Paquete Nachoooo jajajajajajajaja
> jajajajjajaja lucas Water jajajajajaja
> 
> Joder, los madridistas sois cachondos



Nacho es mejor que Eric García. Lucas es mejor que Gavi. Luego si hay dos mejores que Nacho y Lucas, que los hay, que vayan ellos en su lugar.


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Sep 2021)

Realmente yo no tengo ni idea de si es bueno o malo,lo que tengo clarisimo es que si el tal Gavi fuese canterano del Madrid y hubiera jugado dos ratos como el no estaria en la seleccion ni de broma,lo mismo con Eric Garcia y con Busquets tambien habria cierto consenso en que estaba acabado y lo mismo ni iba.

y por supuestisimo si Brahim estuviera en el Barca seria un fijo en las convocatorias,menudo personaje toxico es el hijo de Amunike…


----------



## bobochat (1 Oct 2021)

Pedri, Gavi, Eric, Fati y otros chicos del montón.


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Oct 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (1 Oct 2021)

El Chiesa ese tiene pinta de que va a ser una leyenda en la Juventus


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Oct 2021)

extrañamente esta el canterano MARcos alonso alias fitipaldi


----------



## qbit (1 Oct 2021)

Corrupción: - Salió a luz !!... Maradrogo recibía menores de edad para prostituirse del Régimen cubano. Vídeos y fotos de Maradrogo con menores de edad !!


El amante de los Dictadores, Maradrogo, recibió de Fidel Castro numerosas y habituales prostitutas menores de edad, así como drogas y hasta una casa en Cuba. Gran defensor de Fidel Castro, Chávez, Maduro y Kristina Kirchner, el polémico drogadicto se dedicó a las menores de edad durante su...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Xequinfumfa (1 Oct 2021)

Las convocatorias de Luis Enrique son lo más lamentable que he visto desde los tiempos de Clemente...

Está clarísimo que este tío se lleva porcentaje por llevar a futbolistas de determinada agencia de representación. Me la suda si no lleva a nadie del Madrid, pero Eric García, Robert Sánchez y Gavi...¿alguien puede investigar quién representa a estos tres futbolistas?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Oct 2021)

seven up dijo:


> Era carnaza de equipo a rayas (venía precisamente de uno),



Tú sí que eres carnaza de hijnorante.


----------



## artemis (1 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Realmente yo no tengo ni idea de si es bueno o malo,lo que tengo clarisimo es que si el tal Gavi fuese canterano del Madrid y hubiera jugado dos ratos como el no estaria en la seleccion ni de broma,lo mismo con Eric Garcia y con Busquets tambien habria cierto consenso en que estaba acabado y lo mismo ni iba.
> 
> y por supuestisimo si Brahim estuviera en el Barca seria un fijo en las convocatorias,menudo personaje toxico es el hijo de Amunike…



Gavi como Erik Garcia, dos casos que nadie entiende como están en la selección se explica muy fácilmente, les representa PUYOL, DE LA PEÑA & SOSTRES


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Oct 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Gavi como Erik Garcia, dos casos que nadie entiende como están en la selección se explica muy fácilmente, les representa PUYOL, DE LA PEÑA & SOSTRES



¿Sabes? Eres un comemierda con menos gracia que un pato mareado.


----------



## seven up (1 Oct 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Tú sí que eres carnaza de hijnorante.





Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Tú sí que eres carnaza de hijnorante.



Le falta mucho para llegarle a la suela de las sandalias a Taliván Hortográfico. Lleva usted dos años por el foro y lo único que es capaz de aportar en sus conversaciones son cómeme la polla,  y una falta de ortografía, bueno si, andar llorando como una nena por que el gordo le ensucia el hilo culé y no le hace ni puto caso. Si le jode de que llame tonto del culo al aldeano de Luis Enrique pues ya sabe, ajo y agua.


----------



## The Replicant (1 Oct 2021)

Pero si solo les falta a los culerdos tal y como estan que convoquen a sus jugadores para la coja,

El hijo de Amunike nos esta haciendo un favor, este año ni a la Europa League van


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Oct 2021)

Y nadie habla del canterano marcos Alonso alias Fitipaldis?..


----------



## Xequinfumfa (1 Oct 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Las convocatorias de Luis Enrique son lo más lamentable que he visto desde los tiempos de Clemente...
> 
> Está clarísimo que este tío se lleva porcentaje por llevar a futbolistas de determinada agencia de representación. Me la suda si no lleva a nadie del Madrid, pero Eric García, Robert Sánchez y Gavi...¿alguien puede investigar quién representa a estos tres futbolistas?



Confirmado: La agencia de De la Peña y Puyol lleva a Eric García y a Gavi. Esto si no es delictivo, es profundamente inmoral. Está usando la selección para lucrarse y beneficiar a sus amigos.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (1 Oct 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Confirmado: La agencia de De la Peña y Puyol lleva a Eric García y a Gavi. Esto si no es delictivo, es profundamente inmoral. Está usando la selección para lucrarse y beneficiar a sus amigos.



Lo mejor es que como Gavi tenga cláusula por internacionalidades en el contrato, que no es inusual, seguramente le suba el sueldo cuando debute. Menos dinero para echar a Koeman. 

Que quede claro que yo prefiero clasificarme para el Mundial a pesar de LE, pero si no se puede pues despido/dimisión de Luis Enrique + líos para el Barça no son una mala alternativa.


----------



## Hannibal (1 Oct 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Confirmado: La agencia de De la Peña y Puyol lleva a Eric García y a Gavi. Esto si no es delictivo, es profundamente inmoral. Está usando la selección para lucrarse y beneficiar a sus amigos.



¿Dónde está la caverna mediática esa hipermadridista cuando hace falta? 
Lo peor no es que alguien sea un corrupto. Lo peor es que los que deberían saberlo, o no lo hacen o lo ocultan.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (1 Oct 2021)

Vaya negocio del Barça....

Rendimiento en champions:

Messi+Griezmann+Suarez+Rakitic= 5 goles

Depay+Luuk de Jong+Ansu Fati= 0 goles y 0 remates a portería


----------



## Xequinfumfa (1 Oct 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿Dónde está la caverna mediática esa hipermadridista cuando hace falta?
> Lo peor no es que alguien sea un corrupto. Lo peor es que los que deberían saberlo, o no lo hacen o lo ocultan.



Es acojonante. Es la confirmación (por si alguien aún tuviera dudas) de la muerte del periodismo. Quien todavía "se informe" por periódicos, teles y radios no se entera de la misa la media. 

Por cierto, las únicas fuentes que han hablado del chiringuito que tiene montado Luis Enrique con la Selección y del escandalazo de Eric García y Gavi han sido dos youtubers madridistas: Iñaki Angulo y Sergiolivehd. Al César lo que es del César.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Oct 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Confirmado: La agencia de De la Peña y Puyol lleva a Eric García y a Gavi. Esto si no es delictivo, es profundamente inmoral. Está usando la selección para lucrarse y beneficiar a sus amigos.



Lo escuché decir a Romero de la Ser. Si se confirma esto es un escándalo.


----------



## bobochat (1 Oct 2021)

Lucho el babayón (tontaina en astur), tan mashote con la canallesca él, cuando el shiquitito le echaba un bufido cruzaba los brazos y miraba al césped. Igualito que el cantabrón de las vacas. Si no te doctoras en tiki tiki en La Masía College no hay nada que hacer. Alabado Josafat.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Oct 2021)

seven up dijo:


> Le falta mucho para llegarle a la suela de las sandalias a Taliván Hortográfico. Lleva usted dos años por el foro y lo único que es capaz de aportar en sus conversaciones son cómeme la polla,  y una falta de ortografía, bueno si, andar llorando como una nena por que el gordo le ensucia el hilo culé y no le hace ni puto caso. Si le jode de que llame tonto del culo al aldeano de Luis Enrique pues ya sabe, ajo y agua.



¡Hijnorante!


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (2 Oct 2021)

CR7 y van de Beek están en el banquillo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Oct 2021)

Empieza el saco de goles para el Catalonia.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Oct 2021)

Al cesar lo que es del césar, el patético tiene algunos jugadores muy muy buenos... Lemar, Joao, Carrasco... esos tíos tienen calidad

El control que ha hecho Joao en la jugada del gol... puf, porno duro.


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Oct 2021)

mi fracasábado está siendo lamentable, pero el farsa no me anda a la zaga


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (2 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El control que ha hecho Joao en la jugada del gol... puf, porno duro



Veremos si esta temporada logra explotar su talento


----------



## fachacine (2 Oct 2021)

Segundo del Pateti. Ye tios no sé cuándo es el Clásico pero este Barsa está para meterle una manita


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (2 Oct 2021)

Gol de Luis Suarez


----------



## The Replicant (2 Oct 2021)

de momento 2 - 0 pero la pussessió es del Farça que es lo importante


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Oct 2021)

No quiero cargarme la magia del momento, pero yo al barca no lo he visto tan tan mal... me parece más mérito del patético que ha metido dos golazos...


----------



## Roedr (2 Oct 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Segundo del Pateti. Ye tios no sé cuándo es el Clásico pero este Barsa está para meterle una manita



No creo que pase. No somos vengativos como ellos. A la inversa tratarían de meternos 10, pero nosotros no haremos sangre.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Oct 2021)

Gosa tarántula gosa.

Si quitamos el partido del Levante, el Barcelona ha marcado un gol en los últimos 5 partidos. Buenos números y mejores posesiones, si señor.

Los dos siguientes son el Valencia y el Real Madrid en el Camp Nou. Puede haber GOSE.


----------



## Hannibal (2 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Gosa tarántula gosa.
> 
> Si quitamos el partido del Levante, el Barcelona ha marcado un gol en los últimos 5 partidos. Buenos números y mejores posesiones, si señor.
> 
> Los dos siguientes son el Valencia y el Real Madrid en el Camp Nou. Puede haber GOSE.



El Farsa está en la mierda. Ellos, nosotros y todos lo sabemos.
Pero ojo, no nos despistemos porque nosotros tenemos el equipo más hecho que ellos, y no se entenderían más tropezones. Empatar con el Villarreal tiene un pase siempre, pero la derrota de Shempions es dolorosa. Esperemos que mañana ante un equipo amigo no haya demasiados problemas.


----------



## DRIDMA (2 Oct 2021)

El Barcelona es el favorito para ganar... ¡la Europa League!


La página de análisis de datos 'FiveThirtyEight' coloca al conjunto azulgrana como el candidato favorito para ganar esta competición. Los partidos ante el Dinamo serán claves.



as.com


----------



## DRIDMA (2 Oct 2021)




----------



## seven up (3 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No quiero cargarme la magia del momento, pero yo al barca no lo he visto tan tan mal... me parece más mérito del patético que ha metido dos golazos...



Pues has visto otro partido, según el Sport, de 16 jugadores han suspendido 11 y eso que le tienen cariño al F. De Jong y le dan un 5, lo mismo a Ansu Fati por jugar minutos o Depay por no rematar una sola vez durante todo el partido.


El 1x1 del Barça contra el Atlético


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Oct 2021)

seven up dijo:


> Pues has visto otro partido, según el Sport, de 16 jugadores han suspendido 11 y eso que le tienen cariño al F. De Jong y le dan un 5, lo mismo a Ansu Fati por jugar minutos o Depay por no rematar una sola vez durante todo el partido.
> 
> 
> El 1x1 del Barça contra el Atlético



cuando el partido acaba en derrota siempre todos son horribles…

no hay mas que ver a Suarez,de estar en el Barca ahora mismo se diria que esta acabadisimo (ya se decia hace dos años),como esta en un equipo que funciona bien pues parece un killer.


----------



## seven up (3 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> cuando el partido acaba en derrota siempre todos son horribles…



Muchos se cren la tontería Guardilocania de la posesión pero la posesión no te da goles y si no hay goles no ganas. El Barça en 90 minutos no remató una vez y como dijo Piqué al terminar el partido, "podríamos estar jugando tres horas y no marcar un gol".


----------



## Xequinfumfa (3 Oct 2021)

Venga, me mojo y que conste en acta. El Barça va a acabar entre el 7 y el 10 esta temporada y no se va a clasificar ni para Europa League. Quedarán últimos de su grupo en la liguilla de Champions. 

Si me tengo que comer mi owned me lo como, pero lo veo muy clarito. 

No es que el Barça sea ya netamente inferior a Real Madrid y Atlético; es que también es peor que el Sevilla, el Villarreal, la Real Sociedad, el Valencia, el Athletic Club y el Betis. Si se clasifican para la Europa League ya pueden darse con un canto en los dientes. Y no creo.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (3 Oct 2021)

Lo peor del Barsa es que el Atleti, al igual que el Bayern, ganó sin problemas y dando la sensación de que se guardaban muchas cosas para otro momento de la temporada. 

Los avalistas deben estar cagando líquido, mantener a Koeman es suicida, están ya en situación de buscar un Señor Lobo (como en su día Luis Aragonés o Antic) que blinde defensivamente al equipo y sume puntos ganando por 1-0. Me puedo creer que estén tocando a Solari, es un entrenador que cuenta con los chavales, será barato y no está en situación de rechazar ningún marrón.


----------



## Edu.R (3 Oct 2021)

Bueno, nosotros a ganar hoy, a sumar y a seguir líderes. El que pueda, que nos siga.

Tampoco pensemos que el Barcelona va a perder de forma regular, hay que disfrutar de estas gostosas noches, que no siempre tendremos. En algún momento reaccionarán y recuperarán cierto nivel.


----------



## The Replicant (3 Oct 2021)

AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis dijo:


> Los avalistas deben estar cagando líquido, mantener a Koeman es suicida, están ya en situación de buscar un Señor Lobo (como en su día Luis Aragonés o Antic) que blinde defensivamente al equipo y sume puntos ganando por 1-0



no porque eso significaria renunciar a su "estilo" que es la pussessssióoooo

ahora mismo los culerdos están en un callejón sin salida, ningún entrenador con dos dedos de frente tiene cojones de hacerse con el equipo porque sabe positivamente que esto no hay quien lo arregle. Xavi que de tonto no tiene un pelo no quiere saber nada del asunto. Además no tienen un puto duro, les espera una larga travesia por el desierto. Me nutre.


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> no porque eso significaria renunciar a su "estilo" que es la pussessssióoooo
> 
> ahora mismo los culerdos están en un callejón sin salida, ningún entrenador con dos dedos de frente tiene cojones de hacerse con el equipo porque sabe positivamente que esto no hay quien lo arregle. Xavi que de tonto no tiene un pelo no quiere saber nada del asunto. Además no tienen un puto duro, *les espera una larga travesia por el desierto. *Me nutre.



Depende lo que tarde la super liga, o encuentren un mecanismo para que los rescaten con los impuestos de todos los españoles a los que tanto desprecian.


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Oct 2021)

Hay que ganar en Cornellá por lo civil o lo criminal.


----------



## Edu.R (3 Oct 2021)

Laporta no echa a Koeman por la pasta y porque nadie relevante quiere coger el equipo. No hay un Solari que sepa que se va a quemar para prácticamente nada (De forma injusta).

Hemos tragado mucha mierda y mucha propaganda culerda, pues ya va tocando compensar un poquito todo aquello. Hicieron una apuesta cortoplacista, les salió como el culo y ahora a tragar.

Si acaban 3° de grupo en la Champions, y no hacen top-4, para mi es suficiente. Humillación y aun menos caudal de pasta para que esto dure lo más posible.

Pero nosotros a lo nuestro. Además, la próxima jornada no jugamos (Se aplaza el partido). Podemos preparar el partido de Shempions directamente, con bastante descanso en general.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (3 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No quiero cargarme la magia del momento, pero yo al barca no lo he visto tan tan mal... me parece más mérito del patético que ha metido dos golazos...




pues que quieres que te diga..

el farsa tiene una defensa de mierda y arriba no generan ocasiones. Ayer solo tuvieron la de coutiño.

siguen con el rollo de la posesión. Cada día que pasa estoy mas convencido que la etapa de guardioloca en el farsa fue nefasta para los intereses culerdos.

aquel farsa (iniesta, xavi, messi..) nunca lo volverán a tener. Y ese es el problema, los culerdos piensan que este farsa tiene que jugar como aquel.

pd: el pateti ayer no sufrió absolutamente nada.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Oct 2021)

Yo dije que no les veo “tan tan mal” ,se ve que tienen un puñadito de jugadores de calidad que ya quisieran la mayoria de equipos y a ratos mueven la bola fenomenal,en cuanto consigan echar a las vacas sagradas (pique,busquets,alba…) les salgan un par de canteranos buenos que siempre salen y un par de fichajes de nivel ese equipo vuelve a estar compitiendo por todo.

y mira que me gustaria que este año quedasen fuera de los puestos de champions,pero con la competencia de Valencia y Sevilla me cuesta verlo,muy mal tendrian que estar.


----------



## The Replicant (3 Oct 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> siguen con el rollo de la posesión. Cada día que pasa estoy mas convencido que la etapa de guardioloca en el farsa fue nefasta para los intereses culerdos.



algún dia se darán cuenta de que con la posesión no se ganan partidos, sino que se ganan marcando más goles que el contrario

pero bueno, mientras llegue ese dia a disfrutar


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (3 Oct 2021)

Y el Cholo pidiendo zanx a la grada con el partido resuelto. Si eso lo hacen otros ya estarían la Rahola, los curas y los diputados catalanes echando espumarajos.


----------



## Cuqui (3 Oct 2021)

El barca solo dispondria de 4M de € para contratar a todo el equipo tecnico, cosa de la que los periolistos no tienen ni puta idea, ni Laporta lo hara publico. Y para la temporada que viene tienen que seguir vendiendo jugadores. No estan contando ni la mitad de lo que ocurre.


----------



## filets (3 Oct 2021)

el madrid "femenino" lleva 1 punto de 15
4 derrotas y un empate

Se van a segunda


----------



## Hannibal (3 Oct 2021)

El Rennes derrotando a la imbatible, histórica, irrepetible e inenarrable MNM.

La verdad es que si tuviera que elegir entre un PSG haciendo doblete y un Farsa logrando un nadaplete quedando fuera hasta de la intertoto o viceversa, me costaria elegir.
Bueno, no, no me costaría elegir, pero ambos casos los gostaria moito.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Oct 2021)

Bueno después de las múltiples erecciones de ayer, hoy toca ver al seboso de hazard, al paquete de vinicius y demás en la que debería ser una victoria del Madrid sin complicaciones.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Oct 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> El Rennes derrotando a la imbatible, histórica, irrepetible e inenarrable MNM.
> 
> La verdad es que si tuviera que elegir entre un PSG haciendo doblete y un Farsa logrando un nadaplete quedando fuera hasta de la intertoto o viceversa, me costaria elegir.
> Bueno, no, no me costaría elegir, pero ambos casos los gostaria moito.




Hombre todavía queda por debutar ramos, no me niegues que será otro equipo gracias a la visión de juego, regates, capitanía, goles, chilenas, bicicletas y juventud de ramos.

El gitano ha tenido que ofrecer a la pili y a su hermano en bukakes colectivos para que no le manden a pastar.

Jugada redonda de Florencio.


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hombre todavía queda por debutar ramos, no me niegues que será otro equipo gracias a la visión de juego, regates, capitanía, goles, chilenas, bicicletas y juventud de ramos.
> 
> El gitano ha tenido que ofrecer a la pili y a su hermano en bukakes colectivos para que no le manden a pastar.
> 
> Jugada redonda de Florencio.



gracias al margen, yo sí creo que Ramos puede darles la competitividad y amor propio que ese club artificial necesita.


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> El Rennes derrotando a la imbatible, histórica, irrepetible e inenarrable MNM.
> 
> La verdad es que si tuviera que elegir entre un PSG haciendo doblete y un Farsa logrando un nadaplete quedando fuera hasta de la intertoto o viceversa, me costaria elegir.
> Bueno, no, no me costaría elegir, pero ambos casos los gostaria moito.



yo no dudo. A mi un PSG campeón me molesta poco. Un Farsa en el barro lo gozo tanto como a la Guardiola llorando.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> gracias al margen, yo sí creo que Ramos puede darles la competitividad y amor propio que ese club artificial necesita.




Yo no lo veo, el moro tiene que estar como loco por mandarle a pastar, fichas a un tío por dos años por un pastizal y del 100% ya lleva el 25% del tiempo lesionado.


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

Amigues, a lo nuestro. En la derecha prefiero a Rodrygo por Ve


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo no lo veo, el moro tiene que estar como loco por mandarle a pastar, fichas a un tío por dos años por un pastizal y del 100% ya lleva el 25% del tiempo lesionado.



Hay que esperar a ver como les sale... Ramos es el primer jugador auténticamente competitivo que tiene el PSG. Otros son muy buenos, pero en las grandes ocasiones se arrugan.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Amigues, a lo nuestro. En la derecha prefiero a Rodrygo por Ve
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 795557



No jodas el váter no macho, nacho no me convence pero no hay otra cosa, el centro del campo debería ser el titular siempre, arriba también pondría al seboso de hazard por la derecha para.exharnos unas risas.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (3 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo no lo veo, el moro tiene que estar como loco por mandarle a pastar, fichas a un tío por dos años por un pastizal y del 100% ya lleva el 25% del tiempo lesionado.



Y lo que le queda...

Y no lo digo por el anuncio de estrenarse el 15 de este mes; hablo de sus bajas recurrentes, que las tendrá, por lesión o molestias y por su desempeño en el campo. 

Pregunto a los que todavía le dan alguna credibilidad a Ramos:

¿Es que se os han olvidado los partidos de la temporada pasada de Ramos? ¿ Antes y después de su lesión?

¡ Que el equipo solo empezó a sacar puntos cuando él se lesionó!

¿ Es que se os ha olvidado cómo se borró del partido frente al Ajax el.año anterior?

¿Es que pensáis que en Paris actuará de un modo distinto?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Hay que esperar a ver como les sale... Ramos es el primer jugador auténticamente competitivo que tiene el PSG. Otros son muy buenos, pero en las grandes ocasiones se arrugan.




Ibra, buffon y beckham gustarán más o menos pero competitivos eran un rato


----------



## Señor Moscoso (3 Oct 2021)

Hoy nos enfrentamos al club más rico de cataluña...


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (3 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Amigues, a lo nuestro. En la derecha prefiero a Rodrygo por Ve
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 795557




A mi Rodrygo.me gusta mucho. Es tan bueno que esta aprendiendo a jugar por.la derecha, algo que nunca hizo antes y algo que Vinicius o Hazard son incapaces de hacer.


Habla mucho y bien de él. Es inteligente, capaz de aprender y su capacidad técnica no depende solo de su físico o lugar en el campo.

Imagino que lo de Valverde es porque Carletto va a defender con 4 4 2 y atacar con 4 3 3 , y en esa estrategia Valverde le da ida y venida, le cubrirá el.culo a Modric que lo da todo, SIEMPRE, este si que es competitivo y no Ramos. Ahora bien, la edad no perdona, aunque seas ETERNO como lo es y será Modric para cualquier madridista de bien.


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ibra, buffon y beckham gustarán más o menos pero competitivos eran un rato



ok, puede que me haya pasado


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> A mi Rodrygo.me gusta mucho. Es tan bueno que esta aprendiendo a jugar por.la derecha, algo que nunca hizo antes y algo que Vinicius o Hazard son incapaces de hacer.
> 
> 
> Habla mucho y bien de él. Es inteligente, capaz de aprender y su capacidad técnica no depende solo de su físico o lugar en el campo.
> ...



Rodrygo es especial. No sé porque no se le da la confianza que merece. De segunda punta puede convertirse en un espectáculo.


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Hoy nos enfrentamos al club más rico de cataluña...



jaja


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

Otra cosa. No sé como le irá a Cama, pero pocos jugadores tan jóvenes ha empezado tan bien en la historia del club. Es medio titular.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (3 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Rodrygo es especial. No sé porque no se le da la confianza que merece. De segunda punta puede convertirse en un espectáculo.



Me vengo arriba...

Tiene gol, regate, sabe centrar, puede jugar en cualquier posición de ataque; segundo punta , por la izquierda por.la.derecha... como único punta...

A mi.me gustaria verle en un 4 4 2 con un delantero centro tipo Halaand y un centro del campo rápido e imaginativo.

Mi fé en el.futuro de este equipo está en Rodrygo, Camavinga, Valverde y lo que le queda a los adultos con años aún por delante Casemiro, Courtois, Alaba...


----------



## Harkkonen (3 Oct 2021)

No encuentro streams activos en las vías habituales...

Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Oct 2021)

Los catalonias del Barcelona la mitad son ya del Espanyol.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Oct 2021)

Menudo estropicio tiene Diego López en la cabeza, estaban enfocándome en el túnel de vestuario y todo lleno de calvas.

Isco y ausencio son bajas, vamos que no querían jugar si no eran titulares, boleto a los dos en navidades.


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> No encuentro streams activos en las vías habituales...
> 
> Alguna sugerencia?



RCD Espanyol vs Real Madrid CF Live Stream | FBStreams Link 2


----------



## Suprimo (3 Oct 2021)

Vamos pillando asiento


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Oct 2021)

Vucas Lázquez again... me voy a echar otro güisqui


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Oct 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Vucas Lázquez again... me voy a echar otro güisqui




Está el hombre como solo, triste, es como cuando en el patio del colegio no te eligen para el equipo, taciturno, sabe que no quieren pasarle el balón y está triste.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Oct 2021)

Bueeeeno, poh ya hemo hesho el día, ajora a ver el fúrgo, aahhhhhh umpffffff ooooouuuuhhhhhh (ruidos al sentarme al sofá).


----------



## Suprimo (3 Oct 2021)

Pues ya está teniendo trabajo Curtuá


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Oct 2021)

¿os imagináis al Español quedando por encima del Barsa el final de liga?


----------



## Scardanelli (3 Oct 2021)

Qué manera de joder a Valverde y Camavinga poniéndolos en posición exterior...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Oct 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ¿os imagináis al Español quedando por encima del Barsa el final de liga?




No hace falta echarle mucha imaginacion, es algo muy factible.


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Qué manera de joder a Valverde y Camavinga poniéndolos en posición exterior...



pues sí... desde luego Valverde no es para jugar de extremo.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (3 Oct 2021)

Dos asistencias de tacon de O Rei, dos tiritos del amego


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (3 Oct 2021)

Que agujero jugar con Lucas


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

qué jugada, pena el tiro flojo de Benzy.


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Que agujero jugar con Lucas



en el LD hay que apostar por alguien y dar confianza, no tenemos otra.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Oct 2021)

LLLLOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

Cama está en todos los sitios.


----------



## Edge2 (3 Oct 2021)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllolllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Suprimo (3 Oct 2021)

Pues ahí está...


----------



## Scardanelli (3 Oct 2021)

Grande Lucas en la marca. ¿Cuándo echamos a Carletto por ponerle?


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

lo estoy viendo: Madrid y Farsa compitiendo por la Europa League.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Oct 2021)

Y ojito que le gana la posición a dos defensas


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Oct 2021)

Gol de RDT de 9 puro, de libro, como mandan los canones... yo ya no digo nada...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Oct 2021)

Fútbol-fantasía de Militado


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Oct 2021)

Bueno así se pone más interesante.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (3 Oct 2021)

Esto apunta a un 2 a 4 al final


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno así se pone más interesante.



A este paso nos caen más que al Farsa ayer. Nuestra defensa no es que sea un chiste, es inexistente.


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

20' y no hemos hecho una ocasión.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Oct 2021)

va a ser la risa cuando el Español le pase por encima al Barsa...


----------



## ccc (3 Oct 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Qué manera de joder a Valverde y Camavinga poniéndolos en posición exterior...



Gol del Espanyol,...

Bueno para que veais que no soy ventajista:

Por que? 

Supongo que Ancelotti quiere abrir el campo: Camavinga y Valverde estan ahi para hacer las coberturas entre otras cosas a Vazquez y a Alaba; con Vazquez ha funcionado bien, con Alaba no tanto.

A mi me parece correcto.

El problema ya desde hace unas semanas han sido Modric y Casemiro; hoy pensaba que sentaba a Casemiro y Modric y ponia a Valverde, Camavinga y Kroos; pero bueno, no veo mal que Ance3otti haga pruebas: El problema del calvo es que hoy estarian jugando los mismos y asi todo el anyo.


----------



## pepetemete (3 Oct 2021)

El contraataque del R. Madrid es inexistente, siempre preparando las jugadas, y cuando llegan al área, no saben qué hacer con el balón, es como si se lo quisieran sacar de encima.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> 20' y no hemos hecho una ocasión.



nAH, un par de piscinazos de negricius y empatito


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Oct 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Fútbol-fantasía de Militado



Limitao.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Oct 2021)

Es sonrojate la comparación física entre Camavinga y Kroos, uno baja y sube como un avión, el otro elegante y tal pero al trote cochinero...


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

por el centro no hacemos nada. Más vale que Carletto saque a Rodrygo.


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Oct 2021)

he cometido el sacrilegio de mezclar un bowmore 12 años con cocacola, y aún así lo estoy disfrutando más que la mierda que está evacuando el equipo de Cejelotti en forma de partido


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (3 Oct 2021)

Lo jodido de este planteamiento inicial es que si quieres volver a un 4 3 3 metiendo a Rodrygo o Hazard tienes que sacar a uno del centro del campo y te quedas sin cambios en esa zona...


----------



## Scardanelli (3 Oct 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> nAH, un par de piscinazos de negricius y empatito



¿Pero qué cojones dices? A Vinicius le hacen penalties porque es el tío que más desborda de la Liga.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (3 Oct 2021)

Hay que asumir que el centro del campo K M C ha muerto. Yo jugaria maximo con uno de estos a la vez en el centro del campo y los rotaria


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Oct 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> he cometido el sacrilegio de mezclar un bowmore 12 años con cocacola, y aún así lo estoy disfrutando más que la mierda que está evacuando el equipo de Cejelotti en forma de partido



y encima le habrás echao YELO ?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Oct 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> ¿Pero qué cojones dices? A Vinicius le hacen penalties porque es el tío que más desborda de la Liga.



es un experto en fingir, si no lo ves es tu problema


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Oct 2021)

pepetemete dijo:


> El contraataque del R. Madrid es inexistente, siempre preparando las jugadas, y cuando llegan al área, no saben qué hacer con el balón, es como si se lo quisieran sacar de encima.



Ayer me pareció flipante como sacaba las contras Lemar el del pateti, conduciendo rapidísimo y pase perfecto cuando toca... anda que si tienes que pedirle eso a Kroos, Modric o Casemiro...


----------



## Scardanelli (3 Oct 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Hay que asumir que el centro del campo K M C ha muerto. Yo jugaria maximo con uno de estos a la vez en el centro del campo y los rotaria



Está muerto desde Kiev.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Oct 2021)

Tarjeta ya para Vayaminga.


----------



## pepetemete (3 Oct 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> ¿Pero qué cojones dices? A Vinicius le hacen penalties porque es el tío que más desborda de la Liga.



No, tio, en serio?


----------



## pepetemete (3 Oct 2021)

3 como Valverde y tienes un equipo en condiciones


----------



## fachacine (3 Oct 2021)

Os lo he dicho muchas veces, no sobrevaloreis a Valverde, yo soy más de Rodrygo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Oct 2021)

tal como está el Español hoy, pilla al Barsa y le mete 5


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Oct 2021)

Lo de Ancelloti con los chicles no puede ser sano


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Oct 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> y encima le habrás echao YELO ?



Hací es
INPERDONAVLE, ya lo sé


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Oct 2021)

A mi no me convence vinicius, ha tenido 4 partidos buenos de inicio en temporada y la prensa ya le daba el balón de oro.

Lucas cómo todos nos preguntamos, no sabemos que hace en el Madrid.

El centro del campo es lo mejor pero están mayores.

La defensa, Nacho cumple pero es limitado, militao si me convence y alaba también, pero al final la defensa en cuanto que le falta algun jugador da muy malas sensaciones.


Luego lo que ya sabemos, hazard, ausencio e Isco que ya deberían estar fuera.

Y bale, que a pesar de la mala prensa que tiene siempre lo había echo bien cuando jugaba y este inicio de temporada lo estaba haciendo bien, pero se pasa más tiempo en la enfermería que jugando.


----------



## Scardanelli (3 Oct 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> es un experto en fingir, si no lo ves es tu problema



El problema es tuyo, que no entiendes que al jugador que más encara en el área, es al que más penaltis le hacen. Le pitarían más, pero juega en el Madrid, que es al equipo que menos penaltis le pitan. Si jugara en el Equipo del Pueblo se hincharía...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (3 Oct 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Está muerto desde Kiev.



Ya, por eso deberiamos estar ya en la fase de aceptacion al menos...

Tienen que jugar los jovenes y mover rapido el balon en plan correcalles si hace falta, como los primeros partidos


----------



## pepetemete (3 Oct 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Os lo he dicho muchas veces, no sobrevaloreis a Valverde, yo soy más de Rodrygo



Pues lo está haciendo de Puta madre, es un tío que lucha todo el partido. No es perfecto, pero tiene margen de aprendizaje y está al quite


----------



## pepetemete (3 Oct 2021)

Camavinga lo de correr le suena de oídas


----------



## fachacine (3 Oct 2021)

Madre mía Lucas Vater...


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Oct 2021)

pepetemete dijo:


> Camavinga lo de correr le suena de oídas



otro, que ha tenido 3 ratos buenos y ya parece que le iban a dar el premio Bravo a mejor jugador joven de los últimos 20 años


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Oct 2021)

RdT tiene cara de sicario, puedo imaginarle perfectamente rompiendo dedos y cobrando deudas


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> RdT tiene cara de sicario, puedo imaginarle perfectamente rompiendo dedos y cobrando deudas



Malote galansote colombiano, nomás


----------



## sociedadponzi (3 Oct 2021)

intento pensar la diferencia con los primeros partidos y solo se me ocurre que los primeros partidos, tambien se le cerraban atras, pero se tiraba a puerta, desde donde fuera y ya no se tira


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (3 Oct 2021)

He estado viendo mucho culerdo y Madridista burlándose del PSG de Mbappé, Neymar y Messi porque perdieron después de ganar 8 partidos seguidos de Ligue 1

A veces estoy deseando que el Barça pase a octavos para que el PSG les vuelva a meter otros 4, y con gol de Messi y celebrándolo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Oct 2021)

Menudo truño de partido.

Voy a tener que empezar a sacar la cocaína.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Oct 2021)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> inyento pensar la diferencia con los primeros partidos y solo se me ocurre que los primeros partidos tambien se le cerraban atras, *pero se tiraba a puerta, desde donde fuera*



cosa que al barsa también se le ha olvidado


----------



## sociedadponzi (3 Oct 2021)

hoy en dia solo falta marcelo pa colgar el balon a la olla


----------



## fachacine (3 Oct 2021)

No se salva ni uno del Madrid en la primera parte, además Kroos y Modric no se sienten seguros sin Casemiro por detrás, están demasiado acostumbrados a que les cubra las espaldas y no saben lo que es jugar sin él


----------



## Fiodor (3 Oct 2021)

Otra vez empezando perdiendo por errores defensivos... Mal en ataque, apenas se han creado ocasiones... Y, sobre todo, muy flojos Kroos y Modric. Están dándole mucha lentitud a los ataques...


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Oct 2021)

1 gol y de penalti en los últimos 3 partidos, y supuestamente contamos con el mejor delantero del mundo,no se Rick, no se...


----------



## Edge2 (3 Oct 2021)

Por sierto, RDT es de la cantera del magerit ...


----------



## Xequinfumfa (3 Oct 2021)

Bueeeeeno...
Modric está lento, lento, lento. Yo sacaba a Asensio, a ver si hoy le toca el partido bueno que hace cada tres meses...

Y Rodrygo tiene que jugar por la derecha, por Dios, que se me caen los huevos al suelo cada vez que centra Lucas Vázquez...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Oct 2021)

Ahora en el descanso la del Movistar les hace unas mamadas y se ponen a jugar, la historia de siempre.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (3 Oct 2021)

Jajajajaj

Muchos culés están burlándose del PSG porque perdió después de ganar 8 PARTIDOS SEGUIDOS de Ligue 1

Por favor, quiero que el Barça pase a octavos y se tope al PSG ya con Messi y Mbappé ya acomodados, el PSG como mínimo los mete 6, doblete de Messi (celebrándo en la cara de los culerdos) y Mbappé


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

¿Alguien duda de que vamos a ganar los mismos títulos que el Farsa?.


----------



## fred (3 Oct 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Bueeeeeno...
> Modric está lento, lento, lento. Yo sacaba a Asensio, a ver si hoy le toca el partido bueno que hace cada tres meses...
> 
> Y Rodrygo tiene que jugar por la derecha, por Dios, que se me caen los huevos al suelo cada vez que centra Lucas Vázquez...



Asensio no está,ya ha cumplido la temporada con los 3 goles del otro día.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (3 Oct 2021)

Con este planteamiento no mejoramos la defensa y encima hemos perdido alegría y opciones en ataque.

Lo decían unas páginas antes: en el centro del campo o juega Kroos o juega Modric y los otros dos puestos Entre Valverde / Casemiro Camavinga.

Muy lentos en la creación hoy e igual de lentos para correr hacia atrás; jugamos al ritmo de tios de 36 en lugar de chavales de 24 años. Además teniendo abiertos a Valverde y Camavinga nadie cierra realmente en los contraataques.

Propuesta: meter a Rodrygo por.la derecha, quitar a Modric o Kroos y colocar a Valverde y Camavinga en su sitio natural.


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

o se recupera Mendy... o tendremos una temporada de ridículo total. Carletto no sabe cubrir su baja y la defensa es un coladero.


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Con este planteamiento no mejoramos la defensa y encima hemos perdido alegría y opciones en ataque.
> 
> Lo decían unas páginas antes: en el centro del campo o juega Kroos o juega Modric y los otros dos puestos Entre Valverde / Casemiro Camavinga.
> 
> ...



a ver si te lee Carletto


----------



## Octubrista (3 Oct 2021)

El plan de* Floren era llevar al Madrid a jugar la Premier*... sospecho que el Madrid en Inglaterra estaría luchando por salvarse del descenso, haciendo la senda del Depor en España.


----------



## fred (3 Oct 2021)

En el banquillo tenemos 6 jugadores de campo y 2 porteros,esto es una reputisima mierda.


----------



## tururut12 (3 Oct 2021)

A ver si el Real reacciona en la segunda parte porque en la primera ha estado mal. El equipo no acaba de arrancar y no defiende bien. Y si no defiende bien, le va a costar ganar los partidos porque arriba no están inspirados ni Benzemá ni Vinicius.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (3 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Por sierto, RDT es de la cantera del magerit ...



Y si no recuerdo mal, también Rafa Mir..

Los hay que siempre sacan pecho de su cantera mientras otros se dedican a fabricar jugadores de primera división constantemente.

También Aleix Vidal sale de La Fábrica, o Diego Lopez...


----------



## Gorrión (3 Oct 2021)

Madre de Dios el retraso mental del cejas. Si quieres dar descanso a Casemiro no inventes mierdas de alineación. Pones al negro o a Blanco que juegan en esa posición y no sacas a toda la media de sitio.

Virgen santa que paciencia, siempre con los putos inventos de mierda ¿No tenemos bastante con Lucas y Nacho?

Me dan ganas de liarme a hostias o que me las den.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (3 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> a ver si te lee Carletto



Está probando. Tienes razón cuando dices que o se recupera Mendy o estamos jodidos.

Yo añadiría a que vuelva Carvajal lo antes posible o nos comemos un mojón


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (3 Oct 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Madre de Dios el retraso mental del cejas. Si quieres dar descanso a Casemiro no inventes mierdas de alineación. Pones al negro o a Blanco que juegan en esa posición y no sacas a toda la media de sitio.
> 
> Virgen santa que paciencia, siempre con los putos inventos de mierda ¿No tenemos bastante con Lucas y Nacho?
> 
> Me dan ganas de liarme a hostias o que me las den.



Totalmente.

Si algo funciona ¿para qué lo tocas?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Oct 2021)

Pues bien que entre Rodrigo pero sentar al mamadou que estaba haciéndolo bien no lo veo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Oct 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Bueeeeeno...
> Modric está lento, lento, lento. Yo sacaba a Asensio, a ver si hoy le toca el partido bueno que hace cada tres meses...
> 
> Y Rodrygo tiene que jugar por la derecha, por Dios, que se me caen los huevos al suelo cada vez que centra Lucas Vázquez...



¿Está Ause en el banquillo? Leí ayer que Ause e Isco no iban ni convocados.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ahora en el descanso la del Movistar les hace unas mamadas y se ponen a jugar, la historia de siempre.



Pues ya quisiera yo que Isabel Forner me hiciera unas mamadas.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Oct 2021)

Salen en breve Casimiro y el Gofres


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Alguien duda de que vamos a ganar los mismos títulos que el Farsa?.



Pero por lo menos vamos a competirlos.


----------



## HArtS (3 Oct 2021)

¿Cuesta mucho colocar a Camavinga, Valverde o a Blanco en el puesto de Casemiro?

Y lo otro ¿Por qué juegan juntos Kroos y Modric?

Ambos son buenos jugadores, aprovechables a pesar de la edad, siempre que no jueguen juntos. La última vez que el Madrid ganó una liga (2020) Casemiro y Valverde jugaban siempre, con Kroos y Modric alternándose.


----------



## fred (3 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Está Ause en el banquillo? Leí ayer que Ause e Isco no iban ni convocados.



No,el banquillo es terrorifio.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Oct 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Y si no recuerdo mal, también Rafa Mir..
> 
> Los hay que siempre sacan pecho de su cantera mientras otros se dedican a fabricar jugadores de primera división constantemente.
> 
> También Aleix Vidal sale de La Fábrica, o Diego Lopez...



Rafa Mir es de la cantera del Valencia.


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

Me conformo con que si la segunda parte discurre como parece al menos no salga el paquetazo de Jovic. Prefiero ver a Vallejo de delantero centro que a ese inútil.


----------



## josemanuelb (3 Oct 2021)

Muy mal.

Imprescindible Mendy para que vuelva Alaba al centro y saque la defensa para presionar en condiciones y más organización en el centro del campo, tanto para atacar como para defender.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Oct 2021)

casi-gol de Militado


----------



## fachacine (3 Oct 2021)

Joder el puto Militao no remata nunca entre los 3 palos, macho


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Oct 2021)

Alguien que no recuerdo dijo que Militao debe tener grasa de caballo untada en la frente  

Creo que no iba desencaminado...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Oct 2021)

fred dijo:


> No,el banquillo es terrorifio.




5Jesús Vallejo
13Andriy Lunin
7Hazard
16Jovic
21Rodrygo_(45')_
35Miguel Gutierrez
14Casemiro
26Luis López
Dios santo.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (3 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Alguien que no recuerdo dijo que Militao debe tener grasa de caballo untada en la frente
> 
> Creo que no iba desencaminado...


----------



## fred (3 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> 5Jesús Vallejo
> 13Andriy Lunin
> 7Hazard
> 16Jovic
> ...



Tenemos 2 porteros.somos precavidos.


----------



## HArtS (3 Oct 2021)

Otra temporada tirada a la basura por no hacer buenos fichajes y elegir mal al entrenador.


----------



## Edge2 (3 Oct 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> casi-gol de Militado



Son varios los remates de cabeza de este mamadou, pero si te fijas es craneo-poliedrico y la pelota sale en direccion distinta a la de remate. Le pasa como con vini, que no meten un gol al arco iris...


----------



## fachacine (3 Oct 2021)

Benzema lleva 3 partidos malísimos y no lo dice nadie, joder


----------



## Edge2 (3 Oct 2021)

Que eroski hay en la sagra?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Son varios los remates de cabeza de este mamadou, pero si te fijas es craneo-poliedrico y la pelota sale en direccion distinta a la de remate. Le pasa como con vini, que no meten un gol al arco iris...



igual es el pelo ensortijao que me llevan...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Oct 2021)

G O L A Z O


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Oct 2021)

Pues esto se acabo...


----------



## fachacine (3 Oct 2021)

Increible macho


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Oct 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Otra temporada tirada a la basura por no hacer buenos fichajes y elegir mal al entrenador.



jajaj, no pensaría alguien en serio que jamonetti iba a llegar más allá de Navidad este año? Si cuando estuvo aquí hace años venía ya más pasao que @Obiwanchernobil un sábado noche aprovechándose del trabajo que hizo Don Xosé.


----------



## Edge2 (3 Oct 2021)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Oct 2021)

Nos reímos del Far$A pero tela marinera.


----------



## HArtS (3 Oct 2021)

Gol del Espanyol. 

Sentenciado el partido.


----------



## Edge2 (3 Oct 2021)

Vaya dos semanas joder jajajajajajajajaj jaajajaa


----------



## Scardanelli (3 Oct 2021)

Nacho y Lucas nos cuestan un gol cada partido.


----------



## Edge2 (3 Oct 2021)

Nacho todavia la esta buscando...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues esto se acabo...



no creas, los últimos 10 minutos va a ser asedio del RM


----------



## Walter Sobchak (3 Oct 2021)

Este año gana la liga el Sevilla.


----------



## Edge2 (3 Oct 2021)

"Nachete y la pelota magica" jojojojo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Este año gana la liga el Sevilla.



me parece que vuelve para el Atleti


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Oct 2021)

Si tira uno del Madrid siempre hay un mar de piernas y siempre se tropieza el balón en alguna, en cambio recibe unos remates clarisimos...


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

Amigues: creo que ya deberíamos pensar en largar a Ancelotti. Os obvio que la cosa sólo va a ir peor.


----------



## Octubrista (3 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Nacho todavia la esta buscando...



Nacho estaba mentalmente en la selección...

Ancelotti va hacer un visionario al memo de Luis Enrique.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (3 Oct 2021)

El gol en contra mas absurdo que recuerdo joder. Modric está para relevo de Koeman en el banquillo del farsa.


----------



## HArtS (3 Oct 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> jajaj, no pensaría alguien en serio que jamonetti iba a llegar más allá de Navidad este año? Si cuando estuvo aquí hace años venía ya más pasao que @Obiwanchernobil un sábado noche aprovechándose del trabajo que hizo Don Xosé.



Yo siempre dije que la mejor opción era Conte, pero sinceramente no creí que el equipo de Ancelotti se derrumbaría tan rápido. Esperaba que al menos compitiera bien en la primera vuelta.


----------



## el ruinas II (3 Oct 2021)

iros todos a tomar por culo hijos de puta, ridiculo espantoso contra el espanyol


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Oct 2021)

Madre de dios.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Oct 2021)

jojojojojo ahí estuvo el 3-0


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Oct 2021)

Que nos pasa hoy joder? 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Oct 2021)

Partidazo del español, el Madrid en defensa es un ridículo, haber si sale hazard y rematamos.


----------



## Edge2 (3 Oct 2021)

uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Oct 2021)

uyyyyy, el tercero jajajajaa


----------



## Octubrista (3 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Amigues: creo que ya deberíamos pensar en largar a Ancelotti. Os obvio que la cosa sólo va a ir peor.



Que lo cambien por Koeman.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (3 Oct 2021)

Pensar que Aleix Vidal fue desechado por el Barsa


----------



## fachacine (3 Oct 2021)

La renovación de Lucas Vater es para darle de hostias a tito Flo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Oct 2021)

Que dices selección, minimo balón de oro joder.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Oct 2021)

Entra el Jackie Chan de Corneyá, CUIDAO


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

Estamos al nivel del Farsa. Por Dios, que echen a Carletto de una vez. Me cae bien, pero no sabe hacer un equipo sólido.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (3 Oct 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Madre de Dios el retraso mental del cejas. Si quieres dar descanso a Casemiro no inventes mierdas de alineación. Pones al negro o a Blanco que juegan en esa posición y no sacas a toda la media de sitio.
> 
> Virgen santa que paciencia, siempre con los putos inventos de mierda ¿No tenemos bastante con Lucas y Nacho?
> 
> Me dan ganas de liarme a hostias o que me las den.



Completamente de acuerdo


----------



## Octubrista (3 Oct 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Pensar que Aleix Vidal fue desechado por el Barsa



Y Llorente por el Madrid.


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Oct 2021)

y lo bonica que va a quedar la Uefa el año que viene con Farsa y Madric?


----------



## sociedadponzi (3 Oct 2021)

esto lo va a arreglar jovic


----------



## Suprimo (3 Oct 2021)

Remontar dos goles...

Ni recuerdo la última vec que ganó el Español


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (3 Oct 2021)

Caño a Alaba


----------



## HArtS (3 Oct 2021)

Ancelotti lo mismo que Lopetegui. Un par de partidos buenos y justo tras una goleada con el equipo jugando bien (3-0 ante la Roma y 6-1 ante el Mallorca) todo se derrumba.


Pd: ¿Donde estaba Lucas para cerrar al delantero del español? Insisto, ante la duda prefiero ver a Valverde de lateral que a Lucas.


----------



## Edge2 (3 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que dices selección, minimo balón de oro joder.



horo


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (3 Oct 2021)

Vaya mierda

Todos pensábamos en un partido amigo y esta siendo un ostión de realidad.

El espejismo de los primeros partidos disipado

Pd.- Aún podemos lograr ese 2 - 4


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Oct 2021)

Jovic, que sale siempre desde el banquillo A meter goles, cuántos lleva ya 10?


----------



## Edge2 (3 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Estamos al nivel del Farsa. Por Dios, que echen a Carletto de una vez. Me cae bien, pero no sabe hacer un equipo sólido.



Cuando juegan juntos? jeje


----------



## Octubrista (3 Oct 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> y lo bonica que va a quedar la Uefa el año que viene con Farsa y Madric?



La copa de la UEFA será la SuperLiga Europea de Floren...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (3 Oct 2021)

Ay mi Zidane.


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> y lo bonica que va a quedar la Uefa el año que viene con Farsa y Madric?



huele a eso...


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Oct 2021)

El club amigo hoy ha salido con el cuchillo entre los dientes... ante eso o tienes un once lleno de fenómenos, o igualas esa intensidad, o palmas... no hay más.


----------



## Gorrión (3 Oct 2021)

Lo de Nacho no es ni medio normal, no es de jugador de primera división. Ese tío está para cubrir el lateral derecho como mucho.

Este año va ser una mierda, con esa defensa no se puede competir. Militao es nivel suplente, y Alaba no es central.

Así es imposible.


----------



## HArtS (3 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Estamos al nivel del Farsa. Por Dios, que echen a Carletto de una vez. Me cae bien, pero no sabe hacer un equipo sólido.



Hay que destituir a Ancelotti y traer a Conte. Aún hay tiempo (y supongo que dinero para el finiquito).


----------



## Edge2 (3 Oct 2021)

Octubrista dijo:


> La SuperLiga Europea de Floren...



Floper vio lo que venia y se invento la superliga para blindarse...


----------



## ccc (3 Oct 2021)

Por que echais la culpa unicamente a Nacho?

Nadie se da cuenta de la mierda que como persigue Modric a un hombre que tieene la pelota y ha de driblar a un jugador?

El problema es nuestro centro del campo: Ni produce, ni presiona, ni hace nada. Si a eso le anyadimos que Benzeamlo es el de siempre, pues tenemos lo que tenemos.

Sin embargo, Anceloti me gusta, hace lo mismo que hizo Solari, iba probando y al final iba descartando mierdas: Y yo creo que al final Ancelotti va a darle oportunidades a Jovic y va apostar por Rodrygo, Valverde y el resto de jovenes, y es que no le va a quedar otra.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Oct 2021)

Madre mía el Madrid perdiendo 2-0 y los comentaristas haciéndose pajas con un gol en fuera de juego de Benzema.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Oct 2021)

partidazo de Negricius





















NO


----------



## Edge2 (3 Oct 2021)

Otra que han tenido. Felicidades @Pericoburbujista


----------



## el ruinas II (3 Oct 2021)

benzema vete a tomar por el culo


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Ay mi Zidane.



No quería decirlo, pero sería lo mejor.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Oct 2021)

ameegoooooo


----------



## Edge2 (3 Oct 2021)

RDT andando entre la defensa del magerit...


----------



## fachacine (3 Oct 2021)

Bien amego, ahora bien


----------



## subvencionados (3 Oct 2021)

Dirigido en el campo por señores mayores, un entrenador mayor y como presidente a un señor mayor. Resultado : pues lo que vemos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Oct 2021)

No falla... ya está Benzemalo dejandome mal 


Ha sido un gran gol, hay que reconocerlo.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (3 Oct 2021)

Gol de Benzema


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

Lo del Sherif no fue mala suerte.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (3 Oct 2021)

Mira para que vale Jovic


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

Bien Benzy!!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Oct 2021)

Golazo de Benzema.

Iba a decir que es increíble que Diego López saque de centro, peinen la pelota y se planta uno en el área de Madrí. Y eso lo han ensayado porque saben que la defensa del madrí da risa.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Oct 2021)

entra el gofres


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (3 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo del Sherif no fue mala suerte.



Pero tampoco despidas a Carletto ya... que lleva 1 mes de competición


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Oct 2021)

Jajajajaja que entra hazard.


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

Golo Cristianesco de Benzema.


----------



## el ruinas II (3 Oct 2021)

por fin un gol como dios manda, me gago en su puta madre


----------



## Scardanelli (3 Oct 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Mira para que vale Jovic



Desde que está Jovic fijando Benzema ha tenido dos ocasiones de gol.


----------



## barullo (3 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No falla... ya está Benzemalo dejandome mal
> 
> 
> Ha sido un gran gol, hay que reconocerlo.



Te deja mal porque defienden como madres

Defienden como vuestros defensas para que lo entiendas mejor


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Oct 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Por que echais la culpa unicamente a Nacho?
> 
> Nadie se da cuenta de la mierda que como persigue Modric a un hombre que tieene la pelota y ha de driblar a un jugador?
> 
> ...



De ahí la importancia de Casemiro. Modric y Kross no van a hacer ese trabajo.


----------



## el ruinas II (3 Oct 2021)

entra el lorzas


----------



## HArtS (3 Oct 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Nadie se da cuenta de la mierda que como persigue Modric a un hombre que tieene la pelota y ha de driblar a un jugador?



Es que a ver... Lo que pasa con Modric en la jugada es LO QUE TODOS SABEMOS: Modric y Kroos *no pueden jugar juntos*. *NO PUEDEN*. Juega Modric, o juega Kroos pero siempre rodeados de jugadores extremadamente físicos que cubran sus espacios; no entiendo como ningún entrenador (excepto Solari) logra ver eso.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (3 Oct 2021)

Camuflemos esta bazofia con un empate , al menos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Oct 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Desde que está Jovic fijando Benzema ha tenido dos ocasiones de gol.



Si conocieran a Jovic le dejarían solo.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (3 Oct 2021)

Hay que apelar al minuto noventa y ramos y al espiritu de juanito etc


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

Con Panzard en el campo aumentan nuestras chances... de no marcar.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Oct 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> entra el gofres



Le acaban de recordar que lleva casi dos años sin jugar un partido completo, muy derronyente todo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Oct 2021)

esto huele a empate


----------



## el ruinas II (3 Oct 2021)

el hijo de puta de jovic esta mas gordo que hazard , ese no llega a un puto balon porque esta obeso, me cago en su puta madre


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Oct 2021)

Yo creo que los comentaristas reciben sobres para dorarle la píldora a Benzemalo porque tal catarata de elogios por absolutamente todo no es ni medio normal...


----------



## el ruinas II (3 Oct 2021)

rodrygo es de los poco que le echan pelotas, los demas son unos maricones de mierda


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

justo ahora que el partido empieza a ser divertido se me corta el fbstream


----------



## Edge2 (3 Oct 2021)

Empiezan los calambres en el ispaniol...


----------



## barullo (3 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Empiezan los calambres en el ispaniol...



Qué mal defiende este equipo


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> rodrygo es de los poco que le echan pelotas, los demas son unos maricones de mierda



más que pelotas, es una cuestión de calidad.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (3 Oct 2021)

Porqué no jugaron así desde un principio??


----------



## Suprimo (3 Oct 2021)

Va a tocar bastante la moral que vuelvan a parar la competición


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Empiezan los calambres en el ispaniol...



Italo-Disco


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Oct 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Porqué no jugaron así desde un principio??



Son los guionistas, pa darle un poco de emoción al asunto


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Oct 2021)

Oh, había marcado el Gofres.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (3 Oct 2021)

Gol anulado


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Oct 2021)

gran no-gol del gofres


----------



## Edge2 (3 Oct 2021)

golazo de jazar anulao


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (3 Oct 2021)

Benzema se enoja


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Oct 2021)

Ya nadie le llama el gofres eh?  

Fuera de juego...muuuuuuy justo veo yo eso


----------



## Edge2 (3 Oct 2021)

Benzema ha enloquecido y da un empujoncito. #nerbios


----------



## el ruinas II (3 Oct 2021)

ya estan los arbitros ayudando a los hijos de la grandisima puta del atleti, hay que anular cualquier gol del madrid que no esten a 20 metros del fuera de juego, ATLETICOS HIJOS DE LA GRANDISIMA PUTA


----------



## barullo (3 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ya nadie le llama el gofres eh?
> 
> Fuera de juego...muuuuuuy justo veo yo eso



Justo? si está 3/4 de cuerpo fuera de juego, rascanalgas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Oct 2021)

Para mi los tres mejores del partido, hazard, jovic y Lucas.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> *Ya nadie le llama el gofres eh*?
> 
> Fuera de juego...muuuuuuy justo veo yo eso



Lo llamo YO


----------



## Edge2 (3 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Para mi los tres mejores del partido, hazard, jovic y Lucas.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Oct 2021)

Lo dicho, mala defensa


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Oct 2021)

Puff... esto tiene pinta de ser otro año en que me toca aficionarne al baloncesto...


----------



## Edge2 (3 Oct 2021)

tic tac tic tac jajajajajajaja


----------



## el ruinas II (3 Oct 2021)

cada gol del madrid va a ser examinado con lupa por si se puede anular ATLETICOS HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Para mi los tres mejores del partido, hazard, jovic y Lucas.



Si que tiene efectos jodidos el monster


----------



## Edge2 (3 Oct 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> cada gol del madrid va a ser examinado con lupa por si se puede anular ATLETICOS HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA



Pero tu tienes estrabismo o es el pegamento?


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Puff... esto tiene pinta de ser otro año en que me toca aficionarne al baloncesto...



un año más... Siempre Lolaso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Oct 2021)

LE convoca a Romuerto.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Oct 2021)

le gusta el protagonismo al maricón del árbitro, no?


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (3 Oct 2021)

Mano de Lucas Vazquez


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Oct 2021)

Que bien centra Lucas, y eso que se le supone extremo.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Oct 2021)

#aydiohmío


----------



## fachacine (3 Oct 2021)

Qué vergüenza da Lucas Vater, joder, no hace NADA bien, NADA


----------



## Edge2 (3 Oct 2021)

5 minutos de añadido de que? Llamadita de floper...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Oct 2021)

El de el meme es ALABA


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Oct 2021)

se viene, se viene


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Oct 2021)

Una puta vergüenza. Lo del Cherriff tiene la excusa de los 30 tiros, pero lo de hoy no hay por donde cogerlo.


----------



## el ruinas II (3 Oct 2021)

bluffcas cancer, la panza de jovic y el hijo de puta del arbitro, vayanse a la mierda hombre, vayanse a la mierda


----------



## Edge2 (3 Oct 2021)

otro remate poliedrico de militao jajajajaja


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Oct 2021)

jesta hympresionante


----------



## Edge2 (3 Oct 2021)

*FINAL*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Oct 2021)

La madre que los parió.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> 5 minutos de añadido de que? Llamadita de floper...



Se tiran al suelo a la mínima


----------



## Edge2 (3 Oct 2021)

Ahora quien es el lidl?


----------



## ravenare (3 Oct 2021)

Risas de ayer se convierten en hiel. Mirad mi avatar. Es vuestro espejo.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Oct 2021)

lo dicho, este Español pilla al Barsa y le casca 5


----------



## Fiodor (3 Oct 2021)

El peor partido de lo que llevamos de temporada. No se salva ni un jugador... Un empate y dos derrotas en los tres últimos partidos... Ya llegó la primera crisis de la temporada...


----------



## barullo (3 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ahora quien es el lidl?



El mandril igual


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Oct 2021)

Nacho: mea culpa
le honra


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ahora quien es el lidl?



El l Pateti.


----------



## barullo (3 Oct 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> lo dicho, este Español pilla al Barsa y le casca 5



No creo


----------



## el ruinas II (3 Oct 2021)

ravenare dijo:


> Risas de ayer se convierten en hiel. Mirad mi avatar. Es vuestro espejo.



eres igual de subnormal que roncerdo, vale


----------



## artemis (3 Oct 2021)

Jajajajajaja trampas ytrampes perdiendo jajajajajaja


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Oct 2021)

La Real puede ser líder si gana y el Sevilla tiene dos partidos menos.


----------



## josemanuelb (3 Oct 2021)

Lo único positivo que en Liga van empatados a puntos con el Pateti y en Champions se ganó en Milán.

Sensaciones malas.


----------



## Edge2 (3 Oct 2021)

Venga, animaos. Una cancioncita...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Oct 2021)

__





LaLiga Santander 2022/2023 - AS.com


Consulta todos los datos de la LaLiga Santander 2022/2023 con resultados, calendario, clasificación, estadísticas y rankings en AS.com



resultados.as.com


----------



## Edge2 (3 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La Real puede ser líder si gana y el Sevilla tiene dos partidos menos.



Hoy gana el getafe...


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

Soluciones?:

a) Largar a Carletto
b) Llamar a la curandera de Simeone/Costa que para se encargue de Mendy
c) Hacer pre-temporada para la Europa League
d) ??


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Venga, animaos. Una cancioncita...



Me gusta más este, que representa más al patético medio:


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ahora quien es el lidl?



Quien tiene más números es la Real
El Sevilla necesitaría 5 goles de diferencia y que no gane la Real (aunque teniendo un partido menos no tendría que contarsele el gol average)


----------



## HArtS (3 Oct 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> El peor partido de lo que llevamos de temporada. No se salva ni un jugador... Un empate y dos derrotas en los tres últimos partidos... Ya llegó la primera crisis de la temporada...



Seamos sinceros: Cuando llegó Ancelotti nadie tenía fe. Todos pensábamos que la temporada sería algo como lo que estamos viendo ahora.

Aún hay tiempo para corregir el error.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (3 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Para mi los tres mejores del partido, hazard, jovic y Lucas.



Esa cocaína te confunde, demasiado cortada....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Oct 2021)

Nada ahora el Lucas váter llega a casa, se pone una loncha de coca, le hace una mamada su esposa y se va a dormir sabiendo que a sido uno de los mejores jugadores del Madrid, que es el nuevo pele del Bernabéu y que Luis Enrique le convocará para el mundial.


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Oct 2021)

Estos partidos son los que al final te vas a acordar por los puntos dejados y es que en la liga tienes que dar un golpe de autoridad cuándo lo tienes delante de tí.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Seamos sinceros: Cuando llegó Ancelotti nadie tenía fe. Todos pensábamos que la temporada sería algo como lo que estamos viendo ahora.
> 
> Aún hay tiempo para corregir el error.



Estamos hacienda una temporada genuinamente Ancelotti. Siempre es igual con este buen hombre. Se empieza de PM y poco a poco terminamos en la nulidad total. Yo tenía esperanza de que Pintus arreglara esa tendencia tan de Ancelloti, pero parece que no.


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Oct 2021)

Yo lo que veo es un exceso de confianza últimamente en mi opinión.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## HArtS (3 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Estamos hacienda una temporada genuinamente Ancelotti. Siempre es igual con este buen hombre. Se empieza de PM y poco a poco terminamos en la nulidad total. Yo tenía esperanza de que Pintus arreglara esa tendencia tan de Ancelloti, pero parece que no.



En la 2013-14 fue al revés. Empezó muy mal y terminó bien ganando la Copa y la Décima. 

En fin, nadie es perfecto y en la vida se cometen errores. El Bayern se equivocó con Kovac, lo destituyeron a tiempo y Flick arregló el desastre. 

Es el momento para ofrecerle el banquillo a Conte y si acepta destituir inmediatamente a Ancelotti.


----------



## Edge2 (3 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Soluciones?:
> 
> a) Largar a Carletto
> b) Llamar a la curandera de Simeone/Costa que para se encargue de Mendy
> ...



Hacerse del aleti?


----------



## Xequinfumfa (3 Oct 2021)

Segundo partido donde Ancelotti la vuelve a cagar. Quita a Casemiro (bien quitado) y en vez de poner ahí a Camavinga se vuelve a acojonar y desarbola todo el equipo para meter a Kroos y Modric y quitar de posición a Valverde. Mete a Nacho de central (que no deja de ser una mediocridad que te vale como parche) y te pone a Alaba de lateral porque no tiene cojones de poner a Miguel Gutiérrez, que es el puto único lateral que sabe subir y centrar. En la derecha, pone al puto mermao de Lucas Vázquez que es como jugar con tres menos. No se puede ser más torpe y más inútil. No ha puesto un puto centro medio decente en toda su puta carrera. Y no lo saca ni Dios del once titular, joder. 

Hemos estado lentísimos en la creación de juego (porque Modric está para jugar veinte minutos en partidos fáciles en el Bernabéu y Kroos venía de una pubalgia de meses) y nos han metido un gol a la contra. En el descanso saca a Camavinga (¿por qué?) y mete a Rodrygo y luego saca a Vinicius (¿por qué?) para meter a Hazard (¿por qué?). 

Partido de mierda desde el minuto 1. La luna de miel se ha acabado y espero que Jamonetti ponga los putos cojones sobre la mesa y se atreva a apostar por la gente joven en sus putos puestos (Miguel Gutiérrez, Camavinga, Valverde y Rodrygo). Que ponga al puto Marvin en el lateral derecho, que mande a Nacho al puto banquillo y que en enero sr fiche a Pedro Porro o a cualquier hijo de puta que sepa defender, subir y centrar con la puta pierna derecha. 

P.S. Perdón si se me ha escapado algún mecachis, pero estoy escribiendo esto justo después del partido y me encuentro algo contrariado, vaya por Dios.


----------



## HArtS (3 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> a) Largar a Carletto



Esa es la solución.

Destituirlo, traer a Conte y que por fin alguien ponga orden en el equipo.


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Hacerse del *aleti*?



sí, jaja.


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Esa es la solución.
> 
> Destituirlo, traer a Conte y que por fin alguien ponga orden en el equipo.



Con Conte estos bailes no nos metían.


----------



## HArtS (3 Oct 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> sr fiche a Pedro Porro o a cualquier hijo de puta que sepa defender, subir y centrar con la puta pierna derecha.



Hugo Mallo.


----------



## fachacine (3 Oct 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Segundo partido donde Ancelotti la vuelve a cagar. Quita a Casemiro (bien quitado) y en vez de poner ahí a Camavinga se vuelve a acojonar y desarbola todo el equipo para meter a Kroos y Modric y quitar de posición a Valverde. Mete a Nacho de central (que no deja de ser una mediocridad que te vale como parche) y te pone a Alaba de lateral porque no tiene cojones de poner a Miguel Gutiérrez, que es el puto único lateral que sabe subir y centrar. En la derecha, pone al puto mermao de Lucas Vázquez que es como jugar con tres menos. No se puede ser más torpe y más inútil. No ha puesto un puto centro medio decente en toda su puta carrera. Y no lo saca ni Dios del once titular, joder.
> 
> Hemos estado lentísimos en la creación de juego (porque Modric está para jugar veinte minutos en partidos fáciles en el Bernabéu y Kroos venía de una pubalgia de meses) y nos han metido un gol a la contra. En el descanso saca a Camavinga (¿por qué?) y mete a Rodrygo y luego saca a Vinicius (¿por qué?) para meter a Hazard (¿por qué?).
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, y lo de Miguel Gutiérrez me parece sangrante


----------



## josemanuelb (3 Oct 2021)

Hasta que no vuelva Mendy (parece imprescindible, y no es tampoco un mega crack, pero defensivamente sí cierra su zona bien) y Casemiro no se ponga a tope físicamente está el equipo cogido con pinzas. Se defiende mal, por eso se presiona mal y se ataca regular.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Hoy gana el getafe...



Acaban de enfocar a la grada y el estadio está... vacio


----------



## Fiodor (3 Oct 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Seamos sinceros: Cuando llegó Ancelotti nadie tenía fe. Todos pensábamos que la temporada sería algo como lo que estamos viendo ahora.
> 
> Aún hay tiempo para corregir el error.



Claro que hay tiempo... Las temporadas son muy largas y es prácticamente imposible no tener una o varias crisis... Lo que pasa es que la mayoría de problemas son difíciles de solucionar esta temporada. Se puede ganar la Liga porque los equipos grandes están todos igual de mal, pero en Europa se puede hacer el ridículo contra los principales favoritos... El gran error ha sido la planificación del verano. Tanto tiempo perdido con Mbappé y no se han buscado soluciones a la marcha de Ramos y Varane, salvo Alaba que él solo no puede hacer todo el trabajo de la defensa... Tampoco se ha previsto que Kroos y Modric ya no van a estar a su máximo nivel... Porque Camavinga tiene 18 años y todavía le queda mucho recorrido por mejorar...


----------



## kicorv (3 Oct 2021)

El Espanyol acaba de ganar la Liga. O al menos eso ha parecido hoy, sobre todo al final del partido y su celebración y euforia. Los 3 próximos partidos a perderlos después del derroche de hoy, pero no pasa nada. 

Enviado desde mi SM-T540 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fachacine (3 Oct 2021)

A ver si vuelve pronto el hijo pródigo...


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Oct 2021)

Bueno, toca ahora reflexionar en este paréntesis de la liga y solucionar errores para dentro de 2 semanas enfrentarnos al Bilbao en el Bernabéu y luego al Barça en el campo nuevo.
Toca ahora la liga de naciones y espero de corazón que España le gané a Italia y se plante en la final.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (3 Oct 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Nacho: mea culpa
> le honra



Sin ser toda la culpa suya, la compartiría al 50% con Modric


----------



## ccc (3 Oct 2021)

En mi opinion, Carleto se ha equivocado varias veces:

- Contra el Villareal puso a Modric con Casemiro y se dio cuenta que el Villareal nos daba un banyo en el medio del campo: Ahi Carleto se dio cuenta que Modric y Casemiro no aguantan ni fisicamente, ni tacticamente contra equipos muy competitivos.
- Creyo que aprendio la leccion y contra el Sherif quito a Modric y se dio cuenta que entonces nadie creaba. Ahi Carleto penso que si prescinde de Modric nadie crea y que con equipos de medio pelo eso no puede pasar.
- Contra el espanyol se ha dicho que pone a Modric y a Kroos y ahi estaran Camavinga y Valverde para compensar: De esta manera prescinde de Casemiro que estaba para echarle a los leones. Sin embargo, se ha dado cuenta que en ese caso somos inoperantes en ataque y que defensivamente no estamos bien colocados.

La realidad es que si Carleto es inteligente y quiere comerse el turron (y ojo que si perdemos contra el Shaktar y contra el BCN la crisis la tenemos nosotros) debe ser valiente, apostar por los jovenes y hacer las cosas con mayor criterio, pues no se quien le pasa los informes a este tio:

- A dia de hoy tenemos unicamente 2 centrales de los que nos podamos fiar: No los muevas de su posicion: Alaba y Militao deben jugar siempre y compenetrarse.
- A Nacho mandale al banco o dejalo de lateral derecho. A Vazquez dejalo en el banquillo, es un agujero en defensa y no genera nada en ataque.
- En el lateral izquierdo pon a Miguel y si se lesiona pon solo entonces a Alaba. El chaval tiene errores defensivos, pero el equipo juega mas abierto con el en el campo: Ademas es el futuro recambio a Mendy.
- En el medio apuesta por Kroos, Camavinga y Valverde. Modric y Casemiro son suplentes y sigue contando con Asensio. A Isco dejalo en la grada.
- En la delantera apuesta por Jovic, por Rodrygo, por Vini y por Hazard y manda al banco de vez en cuando a Benzemalo que hoy se ha creido que era mediocentro en vez de delantero centro.

Repite el 11, crea automatismos y exigeles a todos los jovenes que se dejen el culo, porque tu tb. estas arriesgando el culo por ellos. 

Lo digo sinceramente, creo que Ancelotti no es tonto, ha estado probando y pronto va a llegar a estas conclusiones; aunque lo que no entiendo es el caso de Nacho y el de insistir en que sea titular y ponerlo incluso de lateral izquierdo, pese a todas las cagadas que hace y que son incluso mayores a las de Miguel. El caso del medio de campo es mas comprensible, ha intentado buscar soluciones y no las ha encontrado; sin embargo, queda claro que juntar a Modric, a Kroos y a Casemiro es anti-competitivo (solo falta que ponga a Isco y a Marcelo y ya tenemos el equipo perfecto); en la delantera hoy ha hecho un mal partido Vini y de repente no hemos generado nada: Demostracion de que el equipo no esta trabajado.

Pero lo dicho, a mi Ancelotti me gusta porque ve defectos y los intenta compensar: Con Solari paso lo mismo, hubo mucho ensayo y error, pero al final aposto por Vini, por Llorente, por Reguilon y mando al banco a Marcelo, a Isco; a partir de determinadas decisiones se puede crecer; lo que hizo el calvo fue involucionar y asi estamos despues de 3 anyos.

Lo repito, confio en Ancelotti: Los resultados no estan ahi, pero se nota al menos una voluntad de cambiar las cosas. 

Aunque tb os digo: Si no funciona Ancelotti se cogera un entrenador de los duros y estos exigiran trabajo: En 2 segundos, los Asensio y otros (aunque pocos quedaran despues de la limpia a final de este anyo) estan en la puerta exigiendo querer jugar y entonces les ensenyas la puerta de salida.

Lastima que Odegaard se fuera: creo que lo vamos a echar en falta.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Oct 2021)

Joder y ahora el torneo ese de cchichinabo, a veces creo que lo hacen apropósito para que la gente no se enganche a la liga.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (3 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Hacerse del aleti?



No os flipes mucho los atléticos que sin Lemar os coméis un colin.

Menos el.partido de ayer, que jugaron Lemar y Joao, en los partidos anteriores los puntos lo habéis sacado adelante "in extremis"... y en Milan jugando contra 10 desde elnminuto 37


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (3 Oct 2021)

Por más que el PSG haya perdido, Mbappé y Messi combinaron muy bien, pero no tuvieron puntería, Messi tuvo 2 palos y Mbappé falló 3 claras

Pero Neymar está a un muy bajo nivel, gordo y más encima no se regatea a nadie


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (3 Oct 2021)

ccc dijo:


> En mi opinion, Carleto se ha equivocado varias veces:
> 
> - Contra el Villareal puso a Modric con Casemiro y se dio cuenta que el Villareal nos daba un banyo en el medio del campo: Ahi Carleto se dio cuenta que Modric y Casemiro no aguantan ni fisicamente, ni tacticamente contra equipos muy competitivos.
> - Creyo que aprendio la leccion y contra el Sherif quito a Modric y se dio cuenta que entonces nadie creaba. Ahi Carleto penso que si prescinde de Modric nadie crea y que con equipos de medio pelo eso no puede pasar.
> ...



Esperemos que de con la tecla. Desde luego, hay que reconocerle que prueba y que en esas pruebas te puedes equivocar.

Tu análisis es muy certero.

Esperemos, también, que entren esos goles que hoy o el día del Sheriff se nos escaparon o nos vamos a la mierda en Noviembre


----------



## Fiodor (3 Oct 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Bueno, toca ahora reflexionar en este paréntesis de la liga y solucionar errores para dentro de 2 semanas enfrentarnos al Bilbao en el Bernabéu y luego al Barça en el campo nuevo.
> Toca ahora la liga de naciones y espero de corazón que España le gané a Italia y se plante en la final.
> Pozdrawiam.



El partido contra el Bilbao se aplaza. Así que, después de las selecciones, el primer partido será contra el Shakhtar de Champions y luego el Barcelona...


----------



## Santutxu (3 Oct 2021)

Txabal, hay que espa


IVNP71 dijo:


> Bueno, toca ahora reflexionar en este paréntesis de la liga y solucionar errores para dentro de 2 semanas enfrentarnos al Bilbao en el Bernabéu y luego al Barça en el campo nuevo.
> Toca ahora la liga de naciones y espero de corazón que España le gané a Italia y se plante en la final.
> Pozdra
> 
> ...


----------



## Chispeante (3 Oct 2021)

Dos datos a tener (no demasiado) en cuenta.
- Si el Barcelona gana el partido que tiene aplazado, se pone a dos puntos del Madrid. Un equipo presuntamente a la deriva, arruinado, con un entrenador en las últimas y la plantilla más debilitada de los últimos 15-20 años estaría a un empate de distancia.
- Está el madridismo esperando a Mendy como si de Cristiano Ronaldo se tratara. Me recuerda a la época en la que Lass Diarrá, Pablo García o Gravessen eran los fichajes estrella. 

La temporada es muy larga y puede pasar de todo, pero como mínimo habría que pedirle a Carletto que hiciera la criba necesaria y resolviera que jugadores son realmente válidos para el Madrid y cuáles, al margen de Isco, Marcelo y Asensio, no están ni se les espera. 

P.d. Tal y como está el centro del campo, lo de darle minutos a Blanco hay que empezar a tenerlo en cuenta.


----------



## HArtS (3 Oct 2021)

Chispeante dijo:


> - Si el Barcelona gana el partido que tiene aplazado, se pone a dos puntos del Madrid. Un equipo presuntamente a la deriva, arruinado, con un entrenador en las últimas y la plantilla más debilitada de los últimos 15-20 años estaría a un empate de distancia.



El año pasado el peor Barcelona en décadas ganó un título y el Madrid ninguno.

El problema está en el palco. El hombre instalado ahí sigue apostando por el continuismo y se niega a traer entrenadores estrictos que sí serían capaces de construir un equipo



Chispeante dijo:


> La temporada es muy larga y puede pasar de todo, pero como mínimo habría que pedirle a Carletto que hiciera la criba necesaria y resolviera que jugadores son realmente válidos para el Madrid y cuáles, al margen de Isco, Marcelo y Asensio, no están ni se les espera.



Ancelotti no hará una limpieza, no es su estilo. Tampoco la haría ZZ porque no es su estilo.

El entrenador capaz de poner orden es Conte pero Florentino no quiere traerlo porque le da miedo que se amotinen los veteranos.


----------



## HArtS (3 Oct 2021)

Mirando el partido del Liverpool y el City... 

Qué diferencia cuando tienes *un crack* arriba. Se nota mucho. Lamentablemente el Madrid no tiene a ninguno.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (3 Oct 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Mirando el partido del Liverpool y el City...
> 
> Qué diferencia cuando tienes *un crack* arriba. Se nota mucho. Lamentablemente el Madrid no tiene a ninguno.



Veo difícil que CR7 salga pichichi de la premier, sera Salah

Aunque igual quién sabe


----------



## Xequinfumfa (3 Oct 2021)

ccc dijo:


> En mi opinion, Carleto se ha equivocado varias veces:
> 
> - Contra el Villareal puso a Modric con Casemiro y se dio cuenta que el Villareal nos daba un banyo en el medio del campo: Ahi Carleto se dio cuenta que Modric y Casemiro no aguantan ni fisicamente, ni tacticamente contra equipos muy competitivos.
> - Creyo que aprendio la leccion y contra el Sherif quito a Modric y se dio cuenta que entonces nadie creaba. Ahi Carleto penso que si prescinde de Modric nadie crea y que con equipos de medio pelo eso no puede pasar.
> ...



De acuerdo en todo menos en lo de Odegaard. A ese no lo echan en falta ni en su casa a la hora de comer. Camavinga y Valverde le dan 500 vueltas cada uno.


----------



## Fiodor (3 Oct 2021)

Chispeante dijo:


> Dos datos a tener (no demasiado) en cuenta.
> - Si el Barcelona gana el partido que tiene aplazado, se pone a dos puntos del Madrid. Un equipo presuntamente a la deriva, arruinado, con un entrenador en las últimas y la plantilla más debilitada de los últimos 15-20 años estaría a un empate de distancia.
> - Está el madridismo esperando a Mendy como si de Cristiano Ronaldo se tratara. Me recuerda a la época en la que Lass Diarrá, Pablo García o Gravessen eran los fichajes estrella.
> 
> ...



El Madrid pudiendo fichar varios jugadores y hacer un equipo serio esta temporada, se obcecó con Mappé y solamente ha hecho dos fichajes. Que realmente es uno, porque a Camavinga le queda mucho recorrido... El Barcelona no ha fichado grandes jugadores porque no ha podido y el Madrid porque ha hecho el gilipollas este verano... Se va Ramos, que le den por culo. Se va Varane, que le den por culo... Y claro, nos estamos jugando la temporada con Nacho y Militao de centrales. Que deben ser de los peores centrales titulares que ha tenido el Madrid en los últimos 30 años...

Por otro lado, he visto jugar en un par de partidos a Blanco y su aportación me parece muy plana. Continuos pases fáciles en el centro del campo hacia las bandas o hacia atrás, pero sin aportar gran cosa al equipo... A lo mejor, tengo que ver más partidos suyos, pero la sensación no es de un jugador que te va a aportar más de lo que ahora tenemos en el 11 titular...


----------



## ccc (3 Oct 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> De acuerdo en todo menos en lo de Odegaard. A ese no lo echan en falta ni en su casa a la hora de comer. Camavinga y Valverde le dan 500 vueltas cada uno.



Es que te estas equivocando, el centro titular en mi opinion hubiera sido:

---- Valverde ---- Odegaard ---- Camavinga

Ahi tienes el pack concreto: Capacidades de Box2Box, de mediapunta, de ultimo pase, de organizacion, de Stamina, de colocacion, de juventud: Y de ahi tenias el centro del campo para los proximos 5-10 anyos.

Y lo mas importante con Odegaard tenias a uno de los pocos tios que puede dar pases de gol a Mbappe o a Haaland.

Os dejais enganyar por la prensa, decis que preferis a Odegaard que a Camavinga y esa no es la pregunta.


----------



## HArtS (3 Oct 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> El Madrid pudiendo fichar varios jugadores y hacer un equipo serio esta temporada



Es que el problema es ese, "fichar varios jugadores".

El Madrid, si quiere tener un equipo fuerte, necesita fichar un mediocampo y una defensa completas. Y luego fichar un delantero de verdad. Aparentemente no hay recursos para eso.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (3 Oct 2021)

ccc dijo:


> En mi opinion, Carleto se ha equivocado varias veces:
> 
> - Contra el Villareal puso a Modric con Casemiro y se dio cuenta que el Villareal nos daba un banyo en el medio del campo: Ahi Carleto se dio cuenta que Modric y Casemiro no aguantan ni fisicamente, ni tacticamente contra equipos muy competitivos.
> - Creyo que aprendio la leccion y contra el Sherif quito a Modric y se dio cuenta que entonces nadie creaba. Ahi Carleto penso que si prescinde de Modric nadie crea y que con equipos de medio pelo eso no puede pasar.
> ...



En casi todo estoy razonablemente de acuerdo menos en lo de Casemiro. Sí, está mal, pero es el único jugador que sabe hacer de bisagra entre defensa y ataque. De hecho, en cuanto ha entrado hoy se ha acabado el despiporre y el equipo ha empezado a moverse en bloque. Este equipo debería ser Courtois-Casemiro-Benzema y lo demás es relleno.

El problema es que ha empezado la temporada en mal estado físico y no sabemos qué hacer para no quemarlo. Pero vaya, que el 4-4-2 que ha sacado hoy Ancelotti es un engendro de Satanás, Modric ya no puede cubrir campo como un centrocampista de ida y vuelta y encima le han quitado la cobertura de Casemiro, ha sido un desastre. Por lo menos conserva el esquema y pon a Blanco. Que a lo mejor no funciona porque al chaval no le da, pero es que lo de hoy se veía que iba a ser una catástrofe desde que han dado las alineaciones.

Yo a Ancelotti tampoco le pido mucho: que juguemos con alegría, que recupere un poco a los que ZZ no ponía porque no le salía de la calva, y que no haga tonterías. Con la alineación de hoy ha marcado cero de tres.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (3 Oct 2021)

El City es un equipo muy sobrevalorado, al igual que Guardiola

Ya se vió contra el PSG, a la primera que combinaron Messi y Mbappé les marcaron un gol, más encima casi se comen el tercero


----------



## HArtS (3 Oct 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> El City es un equipo muy sobrevalorado, al igual que Guardiola
> 
> Ya se vió contra el PSG, a la primera que combinaron Messi y Mbappé les marcaron un gol, más encima casi se comen el tercero



Sin embargo al City un equipo español difícilmente le haría un gol al City.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Oct 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Sin embargo al City un equipo español difícilmente le haría un gol al City.



no tientes a la suerte...puede que hasta el getafe.


----------



## HArtS (3 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> no tientes a la suerte...puede que hasta el getafe.



El Sevilla no pudo hacerle un gol al Chelsea de Lampard (una defensa horrorosa)...

En el cruce entre el City y el Madrid el año pasado el City defendiendo parecía el Bayern de Hitzfeld al lado de la defensa del Madrid (que para estándares de la liga no era mala).


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Otra que han tenido. Felicidades @Pericoburbujista



Jejejejjeejej...

Acabo de llegar de Cornellà. Buen partido de los nuestros a pesar de algún error puntual. La conexión Embarba - RDT es excelente... 

Muy contento al haber ganado al R.Madrid... Eso sí... Un Madrid pésimo, la verdad... En muchos momentos del juego los hemos tenido contra las cuerdas... Ahí o marca el amego o no marca nadie... El R. Madrid tiene que hacer un pensamiento profundo. Así no va a ningún sitio..


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Oct 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> El City es un equipo muy sobrevalorado, al igual que Guardiola
> 
> Ya se vió contra el PSG, a la primera que combinaron Messi y Mbappé les marcaron un gol, más encima casi se comen el tercero




El City es una mierda de equipo, lleno de mamadous que solo saben correr y liderado por inútiles que se gastan desde hace 15 años animaladas y lo máximo que han conseguido es una final de Champions.

El Chelsea es otro equipo que aún siendo mejor, ha gastado menos pero aún así 5 veces más que el Madrid en los últimos 15 años y a conseguido dos champions y una de ellas fue de auténtica coña.


Si me dijeras el united o el Liverpool que son grandes equipos de siempre...

Lo nuevo será decir que el psg es un equipo de la hostia cuando tampoco es así, ni buffon, Beckham, ibra, cavani, di María, Neymar consiguieron nada más que jugar una final.


Me quedo con los que son grandes sinplemtnte porque lo son y siempre dan por el culo, Bayern, real Madrid...


----------



## Fiodor (3 Oct 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Es que el problema es ese, "fichar varios jugadores".
> 
> El Madrid, si quiere tener un equipo fuerte, necesita fichar un mediocampo y una defensa completas. Y luego fichar un delantero de verdad. Aparentemente no hay recursos para eso.



El Madrid iba a pagar 200 millones por Mbappé... Entiendo que hay dinero suficiente para fichar a 4 jugadores de garantías en los puestos que hacen aguas, pero todo se centró en lograr el superfichaje del siglo, que al final no viene este año...


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (3 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo nuevo será decir que el psg es un equipo de la hostia cuando tampoco es así, ni buffon, Beckham, obra, cavani, di María, Neymar consiguieron nada más que jugar una final.



El PSG estuvo 4 años fichando a negros más malos que su puta madre como Nuno Mendes o el mamadou Kimpembe, que siempre da balonazos para cualquier parte y no aporta una mierda

El Mamadou de Mbappé les vino muy bien, pero los demás...


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (3 Oct 2021)

A ustedes os interesa las selecciones de futbol??

Por lo menos a mi NO


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Oct 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> El City es un equipo muy sobrevalorado, al igual que Guardiola
> 
> Ya se vió contra el PSG, a la primera que combinaron Messi y Mbappé les marcaron un gol, más encima casi se comen el tercero



Y no tienen delantero.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Oct 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> A ustedes os interesa las selecciones de futbol??
> 
> Por lo menos a mi NO



Yo soy más de selección que de equipo, pero LE me está quitando las ganas. No dan ganas de ver a esta selección ni a un grupo de chavales que distan mucho de ser los mejores.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (3 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Estamos hacienda una temporada genuinamente Ancelotti. Siempre es igual con este buen hombre. Se empieza de PM y poco a poco terminamos en la nulidad total. Yo tenía esperanza de que Pintus arreglara esa tendencia tan de Ancelloti, pero parece que no.



Pintus era una mierda que llevaba no sé cuántos años en el Sunderland y que se lo levanta Zidane al Lyon cuando iba a ficharlo.

Sunderland y Lyon.

Zidane le da una carrera cuando estaba acabado, ¿si no de qué lo iba a fichar el Inter después? Como mucho lo ficharía el equipo en el que estuvo antes que en el Sunderland, es decir, el Palermo.

Pero como se trataba de quitarle méritos a Zidane se inventaron que era el mejor preparador físico de no sé qué y que ganábamos por él. Ya lo vimos cuando se quedó de preparador físico con el conforero Lopetegui.


----------



## spam (3 Oct 2021)

La defensa es una verbena, ya lo sabíamos, pero Carletto ya puede empezar a preparar las maletas. Zizou al menos tenía claro que con los mimbres que hay este equipo tiene que jugar al catenaccio.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (3 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y no tienen delantero.



No tienen a ningún Killer en el área, sólo tienen a centrocampistas que son buenos pero no son goleadores

Por ejemplo de Bruyne, es muy bueno, pero ¿Cuantos goles marcará esta temporada?, yo creo que serán unos 12 más o menos

Y Grealish, a lo mucho unos 15 goles


----------



## Edge2 (3 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Hoy gana el getafe...


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (3 Oct 2021)

Pierde el Bayern 2-1


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (3 Oct 2021)

Saudos a la merengada!

Gracias por el partido de hoy!

Los pericos os estamos agradecidos, no se la metíamos ni al arco iris y hoy tres puntos y, lo que es más importante, dos goles. Jugando así siempre sis bienvenidos en Cornellà!



Edge2 dijo:


> Venga, animaos. Una cancioncita...



Eres colchonero?????

xDDDDDD


----------



## Edge2 (3 Oct 2021)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Saudos a la merengada!
> 
> Gracias por el partido de hoy!
> 
> Los pericos os estamos agradecidos, no se la metíamos ni al arco iris y hoy tres puntos y, lo que es más importante, tres goles. Jugando así siempre sis bienvenidos en Cornellà!



No sabia que eras perico, felicidades...


----------



## HArtS (3 Oct 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> El Madrid iba a pagar 200 millones por Mbappé... Entiendo que hay dinero suficiente para fichar a 4 jugadores de garantías en los puestos que hacen aguas, pero todo se centró en lograr el superfichaje del siglo, que al final no viene este año...



Un jugador de garantías no cuesta 50 millones, ese es el problema.



spam dijo:


> La defensa es una verbena, ya lo sabíamos, pero Carletto ya puede empezar a preparar las maletas. Zizou al menos tenía claro que con los mimbres que hay este equipo tiene que jugar al catenaccio.



Ese es el problema. Sólo hay equipo para jugar al unocerismo, si el Madrid sale a intercambiar golpes con el rival perderá porque es un equipo sin gol.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Oct 2021)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Saudos a la merengada!
> 
> Gracias por el partido de hoy!
> 
> ...



Os hemos visto necesitados y hemos dicho "coño, que son amegos".


----------



## Edge2 (3 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Os hemos visto necesitados y hemos dicho "coño, que son amegos".



Desde luego con tanto mamadou pareceis una ong...


----------



## arriondas (3 Oct 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Un jugador de garantías no cuesta 50 millones, ese es el problema.
> 
> 
> 
> Ese es el problema. Sólo hay equipo para jugar al unocerismo, si el Madrid sale a intercambiar golpes con el rival perderá porque es un equipo sin gol.



Un equipo como el Madrid no es el más indicado para jugar a un "intercambio de golpes". Le sigue faltando algo de pegada y la defensa no es muy sólida. Zizou no se complicaba demasiado, equipo más cerradito y pista.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (3 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Os hemos visto necesitados y hemos dicho "coño, que son amegos".





Chispeante dijo:


> *ñiñiñi *... (perdona por la licencia)
> - Está el madridismo esperando a Mendy como si de Cristiano Ronaldo se tratara. Me recuerda a la época en la que *Lass Diarrá, Pablo García o Gravessen* eran los fichajes estrella.
> 
> La temporada es muy larga y puede pasar de todo, pero como mínimo habría que pedirle a Carletto que hiciera la criba necesaria y resolviera que jugadores son realmente válidos para el Madrid y cuáles, al margen de Isco, Marcelo y Asensio, no están ni se les espera.
> ...



pues os vendrían de puta madre, Gravesen era la polla, pero creo que era contrario a antibióticos y medicinas en general, por lo que era un sindiós cuando se lesionaba o pillaba un resfriado, pero correr y dureza las tenía.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Desde luego con tanto mamadou pareceis una ong...



El pateti tiene unos cuantos también.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (3 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El pateti tiene unos cuantos también.






Y porqué este no les regala más!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Oct 2021)

Vamos a ver, dejaros de frikadas, la premier es la mejor liga:

NO.

Es la más vistosa, entretenida y mejor montada:

SI.


sus equipos estrella en la actualidad City y Chelsea cuántas champions han ganado en 100 años siendo los equipos del mundo que más gastan?

2.


El united pierde la UEFA contra el todopoderoso Villarreal?.

Si.


Cuál es la liga con más champions y Europa league?.

La española.






Os lo dice todo esto un friki desde crío de la premier, como espectador muy entretenida pero igual de competitiva en europa que mi amigo Braulio desde que se sacó el bachillerato en Amazon.


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Oct 2021)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Saudos a la merengada!
> 
> Gracias por el partido de hoy!
> 
> ...



Siempre he dicho que de ganarnos algún equipo en la liga si no quedase más remedio pues que ese equipo fuese el Español y nadie más.
Al español le deseo todo lo mejor en esta liga y espero que se quede en primera.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Oct 2021)

El País: Guardiola figura en un caso sobre negocios opacos


Según informa 'El País', el entrenador del Manchester City figura en una lista sobre negocios opacos en la que figuran otras personalidades importantes.



as.com


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (3 Oct 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Siempre he dicho que de ganarnos algún equipo en la liga si no quedase más remedio pues que ese equipo fuese el Español y nadie más.
> Al español le deseo todo lo mejor en esta liga y espero que se quede en primera.
> Pozdrawiam.



Por eso sé que aunque os trollee un poco el hilo me vais a tratar bien, luego en el campo pase lo que pase, si os ganamos lo vamos a celebrar a lo grande, tenéis que entender que somos un equipo de mierda que "gana la liga" cuando le da caña a Far$a o Madrit.

Además, coño, que yo sé quién era Gravesen, Diarra y tal, dentro de mis posibilidades puedo hablar de fútbol sin trollear ... y no eran tan malos, en los equipos grandes, y es normal, sois de criticar mucho a los jugadores, pero no son cojos la mayoría.

Edito: los pericos aceptamos seguidores aunque tengan más de un equipo, siempre que no seas del FAR$A.


----------



## Bimbo (3 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos a ver, dejaros de frikadas, la premier es la mejor liga:
> 
> NO.
> 
> ...



Si claro es mejor la liga española domde los delanteros tienen de media 37 años, en fin las tonterias que hay que leer


----------



## Señor Moscoso (3 Oct 2021)

No os vengais abajo joder, el unocerismo nunca mais.

Sidan tenia un problema, que se sabia el mejor de la plantilla y, como es un ganador, él pensaba que con esa banda de cojos solo podia ganar con unocerismo y partido a partido.

Pero asi desaprovechaba a la plantilla, que da para mucho más, y nos quitaba las ganas de vivir.

Imaginad estos ultimos partidos solo con cada jugador en su puesto y jugando los más en forma o más jovenes. Camavinga predator en su sitio, nacho por la derecha, gutierrez por la izquierda, valverde de interior etc. 

Simplemente sin hacer el gilipollas no habríamos palmado hoy ni empatado contra Villareal, lo de los turcochinos lo dejo como suceso histórico tipico del madrid en europa haciendo el imbecil contra equipo inferior.


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El País: Guardiola figura en un caso sobre negocios opacos
> 
> 
> Según informa 'El País', el entrenador del Manchester City figura en una lista sobre negocios opacos en la que figuran otras personalidades importantes.
> ...



Me sorprende mucho que un tipo que se dopaba de jugador para mejor su rendimiento, que como entrenador a impostado un discurso de valores superiores mientras todos sus jugadores chillaban como monos gibones al árbitro, y que es un hipócrita en su odio hacia España, tenga negocios de pasta turbios. De verdad, no me lo puedo creer, que sorpresón más increible.


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Oct 2021)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Por eso sé que aunque os trollee un poco el hilo me vais a tratar bien, luego en el campo pase lo que pase, si os ganamos lo vamos a celebrar a lo grande, tenéis que entender que somos un equipo de mierda que "gana la liga" cuando le da caña a Far$a o Madrit.
> 
> Además, coño, que yo sé quién era Gravesen, Diarra y tal, dentro de mis posibilidades puedo hablar de fútbol sin trollear ... y no eran tan malos, en los equipos grandes, y es normal, sois de criticar mucho a los jugadores, pero no son cojos la mayoría.
> 
> Edito: los pericos aceptamos seguidores aunque tengan más de un equipo, siempre que no seas del FAR$A.



En mi caso primero el Madrid desde crío pero siempre, siempre con un ojito a lo que hace el español cuando juega con otros equipos y quiero que gane jejejeje! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Oct 2021)

Bimbo dijo:


> Si claro es mejor la liga española domde los delanteros tienen de media 37 años, en fin las tonterias que hay que leer




Si el rayo jugase la premier la ganaba todos los años.

Si el Manchester united jugará la UEFA la ganaría todos los....ah no que la gana el Villarreal.


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Oct 2021)

Por cierto, el Sevilla es el equipo que ha encajado menos goles en lo que llevamos de liga 2 le siguen el Villarreal con 3 y luego el Athletic club de Bilbao con 4 pero lo del Sevilla es alucinante la verdad con solo 2 goles encajados tienen solidez en defensa 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Me sorprende mucho que un tipo que se dopaba de jugador para mejor su rendimiento, que como entrenador a impostado un discurso de valores superiores mientras todos sus jugadores chillaban como monos gibones al árbitro, y que es un hipócrita en su odio hacia España, tenga negocios de pasta turbios. De verdad, no me lo puedo creer, que sorpresón más increible.




Se te olvida decir que es cocainomano, el no se dopaba para jugar mejor, el es cocainomano desde joven.

Normalmente la gente que con tanta pasta hablamos de gente que gana 25 millones limpios al año, tienen varias sociedades es por tráfico de drogas.


----------



## 1447 (3 Oct 2021)

Ohh vaya el mejor equipo del mundo de los diez negritos de repente es la misma mierda de siempre.

No se podía saber.


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se te olvida decir que es cocainomano, el no se dopaba para jugar mejor, el es cocainomano desde joven.
> 
> Normalmente la gente que con tanta pasta hablamos de gente que gana 25 millones limpios al año, tienen varias sociedades es por tráfico de drogas.



no tenía ni idea... y lo peor, es el inacabable, infinito peloteo en medios de semejante falso.


----------



## 1447 (3 Oct 2021)

Barça y Madrid buscando entrenador en octubre. Podían cambiárselos ya que nadie quiere venir a ninguno y no tienen un pavo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> no tenía ni idea... y lo peor, es el inacabable, infinito peloteo en medios de semejante falso.




No es peloteo, son intereses, sirve a su causa ni más ni menos, al pueblo se le manipula implantandole ideales, se usa luego a gente visible para ello como a este gañán en el caso del independentismo y por último los políticos usan otros órganos oficiales y así es como se jode a las sociedades.

Pero nunca verás al que los mueve a todos ellos.


Voy a seguir esnifando cocaína.


----------



## fieraverde (3 Oct 2021)

Que ha pasado con lo del balón de oro para venecius?


----------



## fieraverde (3 Oct 2021)

1447 dijo:


> Barça y Madrid buscando entrenador en octubre. Podían cambiárselos ya que nadie quiere venir a ninguno y no tienen un pavo.



Yo es que no doy crédito con los entrenadores que han buscando barsa y madrid , harakiri en toda regla.


----------



## filets (3 Oct 2021)

que yo recuerde el Madrid ha empezado perdiendo todos los partidos esta temporada
luego teniamos la suerte de meter goles en los ultimos 5 minutos y los ganabamos

pues ahora el mal juego sigue pero la suerte se ha acabado


----------



## josemanuelb (3 Oct 2021)

Llevamos como 10 partidos, no seáis pesimistas, esto acaba de empezar.

El Pateti perdió en Mendizorroza y el Sevilla en Granada.

Empatados a puntos con el otro favorito a la liga y con opciones intactas en el grupo de champions habiendo ganado en la presumible salida más difícil.

Con Carvajal, Militao, Alaba y Mendy + Casemiro bien habrá mucha más solidez defensiva y en ataque llevamos 20 y pico goles.

Jamonetti tiene 2 champions (y otra la perdió por gilipollas con 3-0 al descanso), liga española, inglesa, alemana y francesa. Pocos entrenadores con ese palmarés, tonto no es, verá que hay que mejorar defensivamente y en la presión.

Hay mucho que mejorar pero no van tan mal, acaba de empezar la temporada.


----------



## Hermericus (3 Oct 2021)

Vi el partido y me dio la sensacion de que el Madrid jugaba en 2ª marcha, no apretó nunca.

El Español perdió lo menos 15 minutos de tiempo, y ademas de los tropecientos cambios , el árbitro solo añadió 5 Minutos.


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Oct 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Vi el partido y me dio la sensacion de que el Madrid jugaba en 2ª marcha, no apretó nunca.
> 
> El Español perdió lo menos 15 minutos de tiempo, y ademas de los tropecientos cambios , el árbitro solo añadió 5 Minutos.



Al ritmo de Kroos y Modric, que están al 30%, siendo generosos.


----------



## euromelon (3 Oct 2021)

No vi el partido. Váter titular igual a paso de ver el partido 

Tito Floren ha sido advertido por mi jefe . Con vat r de titular se perderán patrocinios


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Llevamos como 10 partidos, no seáis pesimistas, esto acaba de empezar.
> 
> El Pateti perdió en Mendizorroza y el Sevilla en Granada.
> 
> ...



Whisful thinking total. Ancelotti tiene una estadística de ligas paupérrima. No sé si habrá algún entrenado que haya entrenado más veces a grandes clubes y que haya ganado menos ligas. No recuerdo los números, pero si los buscas san google te lo dirá.

La champions que ganó con el Madrid fue casi de milagro con uno de los mejores equipos de la historia del fútbol.


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

¿Creéis que Carletto durará más días que Lopetegui?.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (3 Oct 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> No vi el partido. Váter titular igual a paso de ver el partido
> 
> Tito Floren ha sido advertido por mi jefe . Con vat r de titular se perderán patrocinios



Si no me equivoco tu trabajas en algo que tiene que ver con los Rothschild??


----------



## josemanuelb (3 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Creéis que Carletto durará más días que Lopetegui?.



Mejor que la última liga del calvo cualquier cosa es. Cerocerismo aburriendo a las ovejas y año en blanco.


----------



## rondo (3 Oct 2021)

Perder con el filial, es lo último jaja


----------



## SanRu (3 Oct 2021)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Llevamos como 10 partidos, no seáis pesimistas, esto acaba de empezar.
> 
> El Pateti perdió en Mendizorroza y el Sevilla en Granada.
> 
> ...



Ancelotti tiene tres Champions y ninguna liga española.


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Oct 2021)

Pues nada, de momento tenemos al Villarreal como único equipo invicto hasta el momento en la liga española ya que el Sevilla cayó en Granada por 1-0.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## SanRu (3 Oct 2021)

Todo iba más o menos bien hasta que Kroos se ha recuperado.

Lo siento pero el tanden Kroos/Modric está amortizado. No deben, jamás, jugar los dos a la vez.


----------



## josemanuelb (3 Oct 2021)

SanRu dijo:


> Ancelotti tiene tres Champions y ninguna liga española.



Correcto. Tienes razón. Gracias.


----------



## pepetemete (3 Oct 2021)

Dejar a los chavales que camelen


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Mejor que la última liga del calvo cualquier cosa es. Cerocerismo aburriendo a las ovejas y año en blanco.



¿y es peor eso que divertidas derrotas contra medianías?


----------



## josemanuelb (3 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿y es peor eso que divertidas derrotas contra medianías?



El calvo perdió contra el Mallorca recién ascendido, contra el Alavés fuera y en casa, con el Cádiz en casa, con el Alcoyano en copa, ¿no te acuerdas?

Prefiero perder jugando rápido y atacando que perder jugando al 0-0. Obviamente prefiero ganar pero si me das a elegir entre perder tratando de atacar o perder al cerocerismo...

Eso suponiendo que este año no se gane la liga, que de momento vamos líderes. Con muchas lagunas pero líderes.

El Madrid jamás puede jugar al 0-0. Jamás. No me digas que este año no es más entretenido que el pasado, que daba cáncer de sidra verlos jugar. Benzema era una isla, Vinicius ni era titular fijo. Lento, muy defensivo. Este año al menos llevamos 20 y pico goles, el año pasado debíamos llevar sobre 9.

Que hoy ha sido un desastre, que hay mucho que mejorar y que Jamonetti se ha equivocado varias veces en los últimos partidos estamos todos de acuerdo.


----------



## Edu.R (4 Oct 2021)

Vaya jornadita. De los que han jugado competición europea, solo han ganado los que jugaban contra otro (At.Madrid y Villarreal vs Barcelona y Betis).

Muy paco todo. Nos vendrá bien el paroncillo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Oct 2021)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Por eso sé que aunque os trollee un poco el hilo me vais a tratar bien, luego en el campo pase lo que pase, si os ganamos lo vamos a celebrar a lo grande, tenéis que entender que somos un equipo de mierda que "gana la liga" cuando le da caña a Far$a o Madrit.
> 
> Además, coño, que yo sé quién era Gravesen, Diarra y tal, dentro de mis posibilidades puedo hablar de fútbol sin trollear ... y no eran tan malos, en los equipos grandes, y es normal, sois de criticar mucho a los jugadores, pero no son cojos la mayoría.
> 
> Edito: los pericos aceptamos seguidores aunque tengan más de un equipo, siempre que no seas del FAR$A.



Como qatarlán exiliado el Espanyol es un equipo que siempre me ha caído bien, aunque los últimos años un poco menos al ser de propiedad china.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Oct 2021)

todos golazos,pero ojo al segundo gol del Liverpool de Salah…brutal,eso si es una jugada de crack de verdad,no como aqui que se lo llamamos a cualquier cosa (sobre todo si juega de blanco y tiene barba)



por cierto,vaya ritmo que se aprecia en el resumen…ves a barca ayer y madrid hoy y es como si fueran con una marcha o dos menos


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 Oct 2021)

Por cierto, acabo de ver que el Villarreal ha fichado gratis a Aurier (ex lateral derecho del PSG y del Tottenham de Pochettino).

Será un Mamadou y todo lo que queráis, pero viendo lo que estamos alineando en esa posición, si le sirve a Emery no nos sirve a nosotros?


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (4 Oct 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Por cierto, acabo de ver que el Villarreal ha fichado gratis a Aurier (ex lateral derecho del PSG y del Tottenham de Pochettino).
> 
> Será un Mamadou y todo lo que queráis, pero viendo lo que estamos alineando en esa posición, si le sirve a Emery no nos sirve a nosotros?



Hombre lo ha echado el Tottenham por paquete y lo ha fichado el Villarreal porque tenía que ficharlo alguien. Para eso que fichen al otro lateral derecho del Villarreal, que también lo echó el Tottenham por paquete... y los del Villarreal se están descojonando todavía del regalo que les hicieron.


----------



## colombo1122 (4 Oct 2021)

Los goles al Madrid le vienen por el lateral izquierdo. Militao y alaba son los culpables.


----------



## Policía Pérez (4 Oct 2021)

Yo lo que no se es cuanto tiempo va a seguir la gente aguantando que el equipo se tenga que revolver en torno al moro que juega de delantero. El ataque es un despelote para que pueda producir goles, lo mismo te baja de extremo zurdo y le jode los espacios a Vinicius, que llega el final de partido con necesidad de marcar y se pone a centrar al Casemiro de turno que se incorpore, y asi no hay manera

Lo mismo paso con Francia en la euro, como el moro tiene que bajar a asociarse, es decir a chupar balon fuera de su zona, pues Mbappe tuvo que jugar de extremo abierto, porque competian por espacios. Total que Mbappe no marco ni un gol en la Euro y Francia cayo eliminada cuando tenia el mejor equipo de calle

Hasta la polla ya de ese cerdo, hace lo mismo que Higuain, a los equipitos les machaca, sale con una intensidad especial para maquillar sus estadisticas, luego llega Champions y nada de nada


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Oct 2021)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Yo lo que no se es cuanto tiempo va a seguir la gente aguantando que el equipo se tenga que revolver en torno al moro que juega de delantero. El ataque es un despelote para que pueda producir goles, lo mismo te baja de extremo zurdo y le jode los espacios a Vinicius, que llega el final de partido con necesidad de marcar y se pone a centrar al Casemiro de turno que se incorpore, y asi no hay manera
> 
> Lo mismo paso con Francia en la euro, como el moro tiene que bajar a asociarse, es decir a chupar balon fuera de su zona, pues Mbappe tuvo que jugar de extremo abierto, porque competian por espacios. Total que Mbappe no marco ni un gol en la Euro y Francia cayo eliminada cuando tenia el mejor equipo de calle
> 
> Hasta la polla ya de ese cerdo, hace lo mismo que Higuain, a los equipitos les machaca, sale con una intensidad especial para maquillar sus estadisticas, luego llega Champions y nada de nada



joder,por fin alguien que entiende de esto  hasta se me saltan las lagrimas de la emocion leyendo ese post…


----------



## JimTonic (4 Oct 2021)

Mal partido joder joder joder


----------



## euromelon (4 Oct 2021)

Bale tiene firmado si marca 15 goles se le renueva contrato


----------



## artemis (4 Oct 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Bale tiene firmado si marca 15 goles se le renueva contrato



Hay que ser realistas, Bale este año no supera ni a Ficticius


----------



## cebollo (4 Oct 2021)

A finales de noviembre y comienzos de diciembre tenemos tres partidos de liga exigentes (Sevilla, Real Sociedad y Atléti) y entre medias viene el Inter y quizá nos juguemos seguir en Champions.

Para entonces, el equipo, el once tiene que estar ya claro y asentado. Es importantisimo que no haya lesiones. Una defensa Carvajal-Militao-Alaba y Mendy podría ser aceptable.

Me gustaría ver algún partido entero con Jovic y Benzema jugando juntos.


----------



## euromelon (4 Oct 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Hay que ser realistas, Bale este año no supera ni a Ficticius



Bale va a superar al mariquita gabacho del atletico jugando mucho menos


----------



## Andr3ws (4 Oct 2021)

Este año va a ser una liga sobre los 70 puntos. 
Los de arriba se van a dejar muchos puntos, y acabara ganando el menos malo. Buenos aquí ya no parece haber.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 Oct 2021)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Yo lo que no se es cuanto tiempo va a seguir la gente aguantando que el equipo se tenga que revolver en torno al moro que juega de delantero. El ataque es un despelote para que pueda producir goles, lo mismo te baja de extremo zurdo y le jode los espacios a Vinicius, que llega el final de partido con necesidad de marcar y se pone a centrar al Casemiro de turno que se incorpore, y asi no hay manera
> 
> Lo mismo paso con Francia en la euro, como el moro tiene que bajar a asociarse, es decir a chupar balon fuera de su zona, pues Mbappe tuvo que jugar de extremo abierto, porque competian por espacios. Total que Mbappe no marco ni un gol en la Euro y Francia cayo eliminada cuando tenia el mejor equipo de calle
> 
> Hasta la polla ya de ese cerdo, hace lo mismo que Higuain, a los equipitos les machaca, sale con una intensidad especial para maquillar sus estadisticas, luego llega Champions y nada de nada



Chato, sin Benzema estaríamos peleando el descenso.


----------



## barullo (4 Oct 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Chato, sin Benzema estaríamos peleando el descenso.



Por el descenso es exagerado, pero también es verdad que os estabáis descojonando del barsa por perder con el Benfica y el Atletico de Madrid, y vosotros habéis perdido con el Sheriff de Armenia y el Español.

Es bastante más demigrante lo vuestro


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Oct 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Por cierto, acabo de ver que el Villarreal ha fichado gratis a Aurier (ex lateral derecho del PSG y del Tottenham de Pochettino).
> 
> Será un Mamadou y todo lo que queráis, pero viendo lo que estamos alineando en esa posición, si le sirve a Emery no nos sirve a nosotros?



Es un jugador muy díscolo. No interesa un jugador así. El tema era recuperar a Achraf.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Oct 2021)

colombo1122 dijo:


> Los goles al Madrid le vienen por el lateral izquierdo. Militao y alaba son los culpables.



En realidad son todos. Ayer noche vi el análisis del partido y ves enseguida como el problema empieza en la presión de Benzema y Vinicius, sigue con Vayaminga que tiene que escorarse a la derecha para defender, sigue con Vázquez que no encima a Embarba y acaba con Limitao que no cubre a RDT.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Oct 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Bale tiene firmado si marca 15 goles se le renueva contrato



Pues se le sienta a los 14. Ya se lo hicimos a Miquel Soler hace años.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Por el descenso es exagerado, pero también es verdad que os estabáis descojonando del barsa por perder con el Benfica y el Atletico de Madrid, y vosotros habéis perdido con el Sheriff de Armenia y el Español.
> 
> Es bastante más demigrante lo vuestro



Por nombres sí, pero la situación no es la misma ni de coña. El Madrí si quiere acelera , el Far$a es que aunque quiera no puede.


----------



## barullo (4 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Por nombres sí, pero la situación no es la misma ni de coña. El Madrí si quiere acelera , el Far$a es que aunque quiera no puede.



Acelera en cuanto al dinerito que tiene porque están forraos...

Pero en lo que al aspecto deportivo se refiere no estáis mucho mejor a día de hoy. El barsa está peor pero puede espabilar.

Las temporadas son largas y da tiempo a que todos la caguen cualquier dia y todo puede pasar. Ya veremos quién está mejor en los momentos importantes.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (4 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Por el descenso es exagerado, pero también es verdad que os estabáis descojonando del barsa por perder con el Benfica y el Atletico de Madrid, y vosotros habéis perdido con el Sheriff de Armenia y el Español.
> 
> Es bastante más demigrante lo vuestro



Eh tío, que este año hemos empezado mal pero tenemos EQUIPAZO, mira ayer, le mojamos la oreja al Madríh.

Con el Atleti nos hicieron la pirula ...

Eapañol a Europa el año que viene, hazme caso. Y el año que viene ya veréis, ficharemos a un par buenos de la cantera del FAR$A que no tendrán sitio porque se inflarán a fichar medianías y veremos nuevos casos De la Peña, marcando en el Camp Vell i besando el escudo del Español.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Acelera en cuanto al dinerito que tiene porque están forraos...
> 
> Pero en lo que al aspecto deportivo se refiere no estáis mucho mejor a día de hoy. El barsa está peor pero puede espabilar.
> 
> Las temporadas son largas y da tiempo a que todos la caguen cualquier dia y todo puede pasar. Ya veremos quién está mejor en los momentos importantes.



El Madrí tiene jugadores que pueden acelerar y ganar. El Far$a no. No sé si el Madría ganará algo pero sí tengo claro que el Far$a va a quedar por detrás.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Oct 2021)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Eh tío, que este año hemos empezado mal pero tenemos EQUIPAZO, mira ayer, le mojamos la oreja al Madríh.
> 
> Con el Atleti nos hicieron la pirula ...
> 
> Eapañol a Europa el año que viene, hazme caso. Y el año que viene ya veréis, ficharemos a un par buenos de la cantera del FAR$A que no tendrán sitio porque se inflarán a fichar medianías y veremos nuevos casos De la Peña, marcando en el Camp Vell i besando el escudo del Español.



Hombre, Europa no, pero sí espero que vaya subiendo. Tenéis algún buen jugador pero les falta hambre.
Y sí, Baru se queja, pero el robo al Espanyol cuando jugaron con vosotros fue de traca.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (4 Oct 2021)

El barça es un meme y un chiste mal contado y el Madrid es una decepción total


----------



## colombo1122 (4 Oct 2021)

Y vale sigue en el Madrid. Un tío que cobra 11kilos.
Es que vaya desgracia entre él y hazard


----------



## colombo1122 (4 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El Madrí tiene jugadores que pueden acelerar y ganar. El Far$a no. No sé si el Madría ganará algo pero sí tengo claro que el Far$a va a quedar por detrás.



Yo creo que el.barsa tiene equipazo. Hay que dar con la tecla. Ekipazo de aspirar a titulos


----------



## DRIDMA (4 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Por el descenso es exagerado, pero también es verdad que os estabáis descojonando del barsa por perder con el Benfica y el Atletico de Madrid, y vosotros habéis perdido con el Sheriff de Armenia y el Español.
> 
> Es bastante más demigrante lo vuestro



Y aún así, líderes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Oct 2021)

colombo1122 dijo:


> Yo creo que el.barsa tiene equipazo. Hay que dar con la tecla. Ekipazo de aspirar a titulos



De parchís.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Oct 2021)

Paremonos un segundo, cuántos mamadous titulares había en el real Madrid hace 15 años?.

Cuántos mamadous hay hoy titulares?.

Son los mamamdous necesarios?.

De dónde viene los mamadous?.

Y los ciborg?, De dónde viene los ciborg?.

Lo más normal y esperable es que el Atlético gane la liga, el Barcelona quede cuarto o quinto y el real Madrid segundo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Paremonos un segundo, cuántos mamadous titulares había en el real Madrid hace 15 años?.
> 
> Cuántos mamadous hay hoy titulares?.
> 
> ...



Los occidentales cada vez son menos y más acomodados y cada vez tienes mas mamadous, aparte de que el fútbol ha ido más a sus características.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (4 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los occidentales cada vez son menos y más acomodados y cada vez tienes mas mamadous, aparte de que el fútbol ha ido más a sus características.



El plan Kalergi se ve hasta en furbol


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 Oct 2021)

colombo1122 dijo:


> Yo creo que el.barsa tiene equipazo. Hay que dar con la tecla. Ekipazo de aspirar a titulos



El Barça no tiene ni un delantero que te garantice 20 goles y tiene peor defensa que nosotros incluso. Cosas más raras se han visto, pero vamos, que se les va a hacer larga la temporada. Lo mejor que les puede pasar es que los eliminen de Champions.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los occidentales cada vez son menos y más acomodados y cada vez tienes mas mamadous, aparte de que el fútbol ha ido más a sus características.




Veo lo de que los jóvenes europeos ya están a otras cosas, no bajan a jugar a la calle a fútbol y si juegan lo hacen en "extraescolares" con equipos de colegios y tal lo que hace que aprendan menos que jugando en la calle.

Yo creo que no es porque el fútbol sea más físico, es porque no queda otro remedio que transformarlo a los mamadous porque son los que lo juegan.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Oct 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El Barça no tiene ni un delantero que te garantice 20 goles y tiene peor defensa que nosotros incluso. Cosas más raras se han visto, pero vamos, que se les va a hacer larga la temporada. Lo mejor que les puede pasar es que los eliminen de Champions.




Se lesiona benzema y un defensa titular en el Madrid y me da la impresión de que sería el acabose.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se lesiona benzema y un defensa titular en el Madrid y me da la impresión de que sería el acabose.



Hombre claro, y si se lesionan Depay y Araujo (y mira que los dos son jugadores tirando a normalitos), el Barça ni se mete en Europa.


----------



## colombo1122 (4 Oct 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El Barça no tiene ni un delantero que te garantice 20 goles y tiene peor defensa que nosotros incluso. Cosas más raras se han visto, pero vamos, que se les va a hacer larga la temporada. Lo mejor que les puede pasar es que los eliminen de Champions.



Tienen a ansu, aguero, dembele a depay a Coutinho..braithwaite..joder hay mucho talento ahí.
Por detrás a Busquets a Pedro a de jong 
Y un porterazl como Ter steguen...
Osea...no me joder que ahí hay calidad para aspirar a ganar la liga desde luego, y a luchar por la champion más de lo mismo.
No sé qué derrotismo se traen


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 Oct 2021)

colombo1122 dijo:


> Tienen a ansu, aguero, dembele a depay a Coutinho..braithwaite..joder hay mucho talento ahí.
> Por detrás a Busquets a Pedro a de jong
> Y un porterazl como Ter steguen...
> Osea...no me joder que ahí hay calidad para aspirar a ganar la liga desde luego, y a luchar por la champion más de lo mismo.
> No sé qué derrotismo se traen



Iba a contestarte algo más largo, pero lo dejo en: Braithwaite!?!?!?!? Vamos no me jodas.


----------



## barullo (4 Oct 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Iba a contestarte algo más largo, pero lo dejo en: Braithwaite!?!?!?!? Vamos no me jodas.



El Colombo os está trolleando pero en una cosa tiene razón: tienen más delanteros que vosotros


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Oct 2021)

colombo1122 dijo:


> Tienen a ansu, aguero, dembele a depay a Coutinho..braithwaite..joder hay mucho talento ahí.
> Por detrás a Busquets a Pedro a de jong
> Y un porterazl como Ter steguen...
> Osea...no me joder que ahí hay calidad para aspirar a ganar la liga desde luego, y a luchar por la champion más de lo mismo.
> No sé qué derrotismo se traen



Si Fati recupera el nivel que empezaba a mostrar antes de la lesion,fichan a un crack y jubilan a las vacas y los cambian por gente con energia ese equipo vuelve a competir por todo…

…salvo que la crisis economica sea tan gorda que tengan que vender hasta las butacas del estadio,pero ya sera menos.


----------



## colombo1122 (5 Oct 2021)




----------



## JimTonic (5 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se lesiona benzema y un defensa titular en el Madrid y me da la impresión de que sería el acabose.




pues esperate que ahora sale al juicio de benzema, y no se cuantos añitos le piden , puede estar gracioso que le pidan 6 años y le llamen secuestrador en todos los estadios

*El juicio* al futbolista francés del Real Madrid *Karim Benzema* por supuesta *complicidad en el chantaje a Mathieu Valbuena* con un vídeo sexual se celebrará del* 20 al 21 de octubre próximo*, informaron fuentes judiciales a EFE. 


El proceso tendrá lugar en el *tribunal de Versalles* y, si Benzema es declarado culpable, podría ser condenado a *una pena de hasta cinco años de prisión y a una multa de 75.000 euros.* Con Benzema se sentarán en el banquillo *otros cuatro acusados*, indicaron las fuentes.


----------



## JimTonic (5 Oct 2021)

*RÉGIMEN PENITENCIARIO EN FRANCIA*
En Francia, la detención de las personas condenadas o bien en situación de detención preventiva a la espera de ser juzgados se realiza en diversos establecimientos dependiendo de la duración de la condena y dependiendo de si se encuentran en régimen preventivo. Existen:

Las llamadas *“maisons d’arrêt”*: Reciben a las personas detenidas de forma preventiva y a las personas cuya pena no excede de dos años o que solo les falte por cumplir dos años.

Las llamadas *“maisons centrales”*: Reciben a personas condenadas por una pena larga o bien que puedan representar un riesgo.

Los llamados *“Centres de détention”*: Reciben a las personas condenadas a una pena superior a dos años y que presentan las mejores perspectivas de reinserción.

Los llamados *“Centre de semi-liberté”*: Reciben a personas condenadas pero puesta en régimen de semi-libertad. Las personas detenidas en estos centros pueden trabajar fuera o seguir una formación fuera del establecimiento. También están internados en estas estructuras las personas que han sido condenadas a menos de un año de prisión o bien a quien le quedan menos de un año por cumplir, todo ello para que puedan concretizar un proyecto de inserción.


----------



## barullo (5 Oct 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> pues esperate que ahora sale al juicio de benzema, y no se cuantos añitos le piden , puede estar gracioso que le pidan 6 años y le llamen secuestrador en todos los estadios
> 
> *El juicio* al futbolista francés del Real Madrid *Karim Benzema* por supuesta *complicidad en el chantaje a Mathieu Valbuena* con un vídeo sexual se celebrará del* 20 al 21 de octubre próximo*, informaron fuentes judiciales a EFE.
> 
> ...



Dentro de poco le cantarán los del Frente en el Metropolitano con la entonación del "Yellow Submarine":

"El amego al talego va, al talego va, al talego va"


----------



## The Replicant (5 Oct 2021)

Memphis pierde gas


El holandés ha marcado sólo un gol, y de penalti, en los últimos seis partidos. En los tres partidos grandes (Bayern, Benfica y Atlético) fue inofensivo.




as.com





vaya resulta que el "nuevo Messi" se empieza a desinflar

taluecs


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Oct 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> pues esperate que ahora sale al juicio de benzema, y no se cuantos añitos le piden , puede estar gracioso que le pidan 6 años y le llamen secuestrador en todos los estadios
> 
> *El juicio* al futbolista francés del Real Madrid *Karim Benzema* por supuesta *complicidad en el chantaje a Mathieu Valbuena* con un vídeo sexual se celebrará del* 20 al 21 de octubre próximo*, informaron fuentes judiciales a EFE.
> 
> ...




Si no le enchironaron por irse de putas menores le van a enchironar por esto, también menudo pájaro, entre accidentes de tráfico, putas menores y estorsion con vídeos porno lo tiene todo.


----------



## JimTonic (5 Oct 2021)

a ver lo de la puta yo no le culpo, pero en esta extorsion si, a ver si le meten unos cuantos años en chirona


----------



## Gorrión (5 Oct 2021)

Si encierran al "amego segarro" tenemos vía libre para fichar a Haaland.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Veo lo de que los jóvenes europeos ya están a otras cosas, no bajan a jugar a la calle a fútbol y si juegan lo hacen en "extraescolares" con equipos de colegios y tal lo que hace que aprendan menos que jugando en la calle.
> 
> Yo creo que no es porque el fútbol sea más físico, es porque no queda otro remedio que transformarlo a los mamadous porque son los que lo juegan.



Y porque la pirámide de población manda y por abajo ya son un porcentaje preocupante.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se lesiona benzema y un defensa titular en el Madrid y me da la impresión de que sería el acabose.



Si se lesiona Benzema nos vamos a la mierda pero del todo. Y como se caiga alguno de los 3 fijos en defensa me veo dependiendo de Vallejo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si no le enchironaron por irse de putas menores le van a enchironar por esto, también menudo pájaro, entre accidentes de tráfico, putas menores y estorsion con vídeos porno lo tiene todo.




Claro, mucho Islam y mucha hostia, pero se hace un trio con el feo de los cojones del Ribery y una prostituta de 16 años, eso es gente que de tanto dinero está enferma no me jodas, tienes lo que quieras y te poner a hacer tríos con una cría y el otro que se parece a blas de barrio sésamo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si se lesiona Benzema nos vamos a la mierda pero del todo. Y como se caiga alguno de los 3 fijos en defensa me veo dependiendo de Vallejo.



Te vas a reír pero tal y como está el percal yo le daría minutos a Vallejo de central, por lo menos llega al metro ochenta y Nacho y Alaba no se están luciendo precisamente.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (5 Oct 2021)

Las selecciones de futbol son un mierda más encima por eso:

El PSG pierde a Neymar, Messi, Di María, Paredes, Marquinhos

El Atleti pierde a Suarez, De Paul, Correa y demás

El Madrid pierde a Militao, Valverde, Rodrygo, Vinicius


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (5 Oct 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Las selecciones de futbol son un mierda más encima por eso:
> 
> El PSG pierde a Neymar, Messi, Di María, Paredes, Marquinhos
> 
> ...



Sumado a que quién sabe si lesionan a Benzema por ejemplo


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (5 Oct 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> Memphis pierde gas
> 
> 
> El holandés ha marcado sólo un gol, y de penalti, en los últimos seis partidos. En los tres partidos grandes (Bayern, Benfica y Atlético) fue inofensivo.
> ...



Messi (por ahora) sólo ha marcado un gol en el PSG pero fue contra el Manchester City y en champions, que eso es muy importante

Mientras tanto el Menphis no lleva ningún remate a portería en la champions


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Claro, mucho Islam y mucha hostia, pero se hace un trio con el feo de los cojones del Ribery y una prostituta de 16 años, eso es gente que de tanto dinero está enferma no me jodas, tienes lo que quieras y te poner a hacer tríos con una cría y el otro que se parece a blas de barrio sésamo.



Una cría no parecía precisamente...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Una cría no parecía precisamente...



Que no aparentase 16 años no quita de que sea un enfermo mental, que ahora rece al islam no le cura de hacer tríos con hombres, niñas, estrellar coches pudiendo llevarse a gente por delante ni de extorsionar con vídeos porno.

Son moros, del Catalonia o del Madrid, pero su naturaleza es esa.


----------



## Roedr (6 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Claro, mucho Islam y mucha hostia, pero se hace un trio con el feo de los cojones del Ribery y una prostituta de 16 años, eso es gente que de tanto dinero está enferma no me jodas, tienes lo que quieras y te poner a hacer tríos con una cría y el otro que se parece a blas de barrio sésamo.



A lo mejor la señorita no les mostró el carnet de identidad. Los delitos que se le imputan a Benzy, sobre todo el del juicio, son ridículos, del nivel de llevarte ante al juez por llamar a un tía, tía buena.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (6 Oct 2021)

El PSG con Mbappé con una sequía goleadora de 5 partidos, Messi recién saliendo de una lesión y Neymar gordo casi golean al City.....


----------



## Roedr (6 Oct 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> El PSG con Mbappé con una sequía goleadora de 5 partidos, Messi recién saliendo de una lesión y Neymar gordo casi golean al City.....



Está claro que adelante es lo mejor que hay en el mundo. En realidad, no necesitan ni pasársela entre ellos para facturar.


----------



## Roedr (6 Oct 2021)

Acabo de leer que mamá tortuga dice que la renovación de tortuguita va por buen camino jajaja. Aún siendo madridista, reconozco que me iba a reir un buen rato si el pollo éste se queda en París.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (6 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Está claro que adelante es lo mejor que hay en el mundo. En realidad, no necesitan ni pasársela entre ellos para facturar.



Si ahora no conectan mucho, pero recuerda que así fue también los inicios de la MSN

FC Barcelona: Luis Enrique firma peores números que el 'Tata' Martino... y se toma peor las críticas (elconfidencial.com)


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2021)

pARTIdazo de marcos alonso otro de la fabrica que bueno ni llego a primer equipo


----------



## Xequinfumfa (7 Oct 2021)

Yo ya dije en su momento que lo de Mbappé me parecía una maniobra para ser el futbolista mejor pagado de la plantilla. 

Y hoy sale su madre diciendo que están en conversaciones para renovar un año más con el PSG. 

Solo voy a decir una cosa: con el Madrid no se juega. Si Mbappé quiere vestir de blanco, que se calle la puta boca, que apriete los dientes, que aguante hasta enero y que firme el día uno. 

Y, si no, que se vaya a trolear a su puta madre, nunca mejor dicho. El Madrid ha ganado copas de Europa con gente como Iván Campo o Karanka. La podemos volver a ganar con Lucas Vázquez cabalgando por la banda y Hazard gordo y cojo hinchándose a whoppers con bacon. 

Kiliancito, primer aviso.


----------



## Roedr (7 Oct 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Yo ya dije en su momento que lo de Mbappé me parecía una maniobra para ser el futbolista mejor pagado de la plantilla.
> 
> Y hoy sale su madre diciendo que están en conversaciones para renovar un año más con el PSG.
> 
> ...



No viene. Lo convencerán por las buenas o por las malas. 

Pero vamos, lo grave no es que no podamos arrebatar un jugador a un club-estado, lo grave es que nuestros ojeadores se fijaran en Jovic. No hace falta ser el mejor goleador del mundo para ofrecer buenos resultados en el Madrid, con un buen goleador tiramos para adelante.


----------



## The Replicant (8 Oct 2021)

un chiste para alegrar el dia





__





Laporta: "Tuve la esperanza de que Messi dijese que jugaba gratis"


Joan Laporta, presidente del Barcelona, ha pasado revista este viernes por la mañana a la actualidad azulgrana. El máximo dirigente ha hablado del adiós de Messi y ha confesado que




www.marca.com





por Laportito de la Calzada

taluecs


----------



## Gorrión (8 Oct 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Yo ya dije en su momento que lo de Mbappé me parecía una maniobra para ser el futbolista mejor pagado de la plantilla.
> 
> Y hoy sale su madre diciendo que están en conversaciones para renovar un año más con el PSG.
> 
> ...



Mal asunto si hay madres de por medio.

Nunca me ha gustado el niñato ese, por mi se puede ir a tomar por el culo. Hasta los cojones de negros y mercenarios, quiero blancos, españoles y canteranos aunque no gane nada.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (8 Oct 2021)

Vuelvo a insistir en que Tito Floren no se columpia telegrafiando al mundo mundial un fichaje con años de antelación si no tiene alguna servilleta firmada. ¿Qué tipo de servilleta? No lo sé. Pero alguna garantía tiene.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Acabo de leer que mamá tortuga dice que la renovación de tortuguita va por buen camino jajaja. Aún siendo madridista, reconozco que me iba a reir un buen rato si el pollo éste se queda en París.



Sinceramente, por mí casi es mejor que se quede. Un jugador mimado que se cree la repera, que dinamitaría el vestuario y a quien hay que pagarle una morterada. Ha tenido mucho tiempo para venir y no quiso, y todo a su alrededor es un circo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pARTIdazo de marcos alonso otro de la fabrica que bueno ni llego a primer equipo



Bueno, seamos justos. No llegó a primer equipo igual que no llegaron muchos otros porque desde mucho antes los agentes de estos jugadores se dedican a tocar los cojones con ofertas y amenazas. Marcos explotó varios años más tarde y en el Madrí es imposible tener a un chaval joven tantos años en tu plantilla o cediéndolo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Oct 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Yo ya dije en su momento que lo de Mbappé me parecía una maniobra para ser el futbolista mejor pagado de la plantilla.
> 
> Y hoy sale su madre diciendo que están en conversaciones para renovar un año más con el PSG.
> 
> ...



Sasto. Yo hace meses que lo digo. En el fútbol actual todo es pasta pasta y más pasta. Frappé quiere que le paguen lo mismo que a los otros dos. El Madrí debería haber pasado de él cuando ya no quiso venir la primera vez. Con la pasta que cuesta mantener a este te puedes traer 2-3 jugadores de garantías en varios puestos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> No viene. Lo convencerán por las buenas o por las malas.
> 
> Pero vamos, lo grave no es que no podamos arrebatar un jugador a un club-estado, lo grave es que nuestros ojeadores se fijaran en Jovic. No hace falta ser el mejor goleador del mundo para ofrecer buenos resultados en el Madrid, con un buen goleador tiramos para adelante.



Con Jovic lo que pasó fueron las prisas por traer a un sustituto para Benzemá. Yo hubiera echado el resto por Lewan pero quitárselo al Bayern no es fácil. Lo mismo con Mariano.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Oct 2021)

Yo tampoco veo al Florencio quedando en ridículo, es demasiado orgulloso.

Lo que si está claro es que están en negociaciones y la madre tensa para sacar el máximo posible.


Si dice que no al Madrid ahora, desde luego mientras este el Florencio se puede ir olvidando de pisar el Madrid.

Si no viene este vendrá el noruego, los dos no vienen ni por asomo, y el Madrid necesita reforzar más posiciones antes de gastarse 200 kilos en el rubio.

El problema es que hay menos estrellas mundiales de calidad que hace 20 años, Benzema el año que viene seguirá, ficharan a alguien más para el centro del campo, y un lateral, aparte de venir mamadou.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Con Jovic lo que pasó fueron las prisas por traer a un sustituto para Benzemá. Yo hubiera echado el resto por Lewan pero quitárselo al Bayern no es fácil. Lo mismo con Mariano.




Y para qué quieres a lewandosky con la edad que tiene, te solventa un año, se lesiona y es una inversión horrible.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y para qué quieres a lewandosky con la edad que tiene, te solventa un año, se lesiona y es una inversión horrible.



Ahora no. Aunque sería un buen acompañante de Benze para dos años por lo menos. Pero el Madrí pudo haberle traído hace 3-4 años.


----------



## Tubiegah (8 Oct 2021)

A bluffbape que le den por culo, hombre.

Ya dijo que no venía hace 3 años porque no iba a ser titular o no se qué hostias.


----------



## arriondas (8 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sinceramente, por mí casi es mejor que se quede. Un jugador mimado que se cree la repera, que dinamitaría el vestuario y a quien hay que pagarle una morterada. Ha tenido mucho tiempo para venir y no quiso, y todo a su alrededor es un circo.



Es que si Mbappe fichase por el Madrid, habría que pagarle una millonada, cubrirle de oro, vamos. No creo que venga cobrando lo mismo que cobra en el PSG, o aceptando una oferta menor que la que los qataríes le van a poner encima de la mesa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Oct 2021)

Lo que creo que algunos no entendemos es que el futbols desde hace 20 años ha cambiado mucho, no solo ganar títulos hace que hablen de ti, tienes que tener a los mejores y los más publicitarios para generar dinero y publicidad.

Mbappe tiene ambas cualidades.

Cristiano también tuvimos que pagarle una animalada y era un gilipollas insoportable y resulta que es uno de los grandes de la historia del Madrid.

El real Madrid necesita un jugador franquicia y el mamadou lo es.

Porque no, vinicius no es nada de eso.


----------



## arriondas (8 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo que creo que algunos no entendemos es que el futbols desde hace 20 años ha cambiado mucho, no solo ganar títulos hace que hablen de ti, tienes que tener a los mejores y los más publicitarios para generar dinero y publicidad.
> 
> Mbappe tiene ambas cualidades.
> 
> ...



Muchos en España siguen teniendo un concepto un tanto romántico del fútbol, cuando en realidad hoy en día es un negocio, show-business, forma parte de la industria del entretenimiento. Muchos equipos importantes tienen o procuran tener a jugadores más o menos mediáticos (o entrenadores, ellos también son estrellas a su manera), porque tienen tirón, hacen que puedan generar más ingresos por publicidad, patrocinios, etc. Por ejemplo, Ibrahimovic en el Milan, con sus cuarenta tacos.

Otros equipos, gracias a una buena estrategia, ya están bien asentados como marcas, incluso aunque últimamente ganen muy pocos títulos, caso del Arsenal, el Chelsea, el Liverpool, el Tottenham, o el Manchester United, siempre en el top-10 de equipos más ricos y populares a nivel mundial.

Una de las razones de que el Madrid esté interesado por Mbappe es precisamente esa, el reclamo que el equipo necesita, huérfano de esas estrellas mediaticas (y de paso la Liga, al no estar ya los Messi, Cristiano, o Neymar)


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Oct 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Muchos en España siguen teniendo un concepto un tanto romántico del fútbol, cuando en realidad hoy en día es un negocio, show-business, forma parte de la industria del entretenimiento. Muchos equipos importantes tienen o procuran tener a jugadores más o menos mediáticos (o entrenadores, ellos también son estrellas a su manera), porque tienen tirón, hacen que puedan generar más ingresos por publicidad, patrocinios, etc. Por ejemplo, Ibrahimovic en el Milan, con sus cuarenta tacos.
> 
> Otros equipos, gracias a una buena estrategia, ya están bien asentados como marcas, incluso aunque últimamente ganen muy pocos títulos, caso del Arsenal, el Chelsea, el Liverpool, el Tottenham, o el Manchester United, siempre en el top-10 de equipos más ricos y populares a nivel mundial.
> 
> Una de las razones de que el Madrid esté interesado por Mbappe es precisamente esa, el reclamo que el equipo necesita, huérfano de esas estrellas mediaticas (y de paso la Liga, al no estar ya los Messi, Cristiano, o Neymar)




Exacto.


El Madrid debe tener al manos un jugador franquicia, eso intentaban con hazard pero es evidente que no puede ser.

Las figuras de bale y Modric están muy desgastadas por diversos motivos respecto a marketing.

Kroos y Casemiro nunca lo han sido.

Ser defensa y mediático es difícil y no hay nadie tampoco.

El máximo exponente es Benzema y ya me diréis.

Y no, vinicius por mucho que lo intenten no es jugador franquicia.


----------



## Roedr (8 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo tampoco veo al Florencio quedando en ridículo, es demasiado orgulloso.
> 
> Lo que si está claro es que están en negociaciones y la madre tensa para sacar el máximo posible.
> 
> ...



Si tortuga es difícil, el vikingo entra en el terreno de lo matemáticamente imposible. El pizzero lo subastará, e irá donde más paguen. Es lo que hace el pizzero con todos sus jugadores. No podemos competir con la Premier en una subasta. 

Hay que seguir con los cursos intensivos a Vini, dar confianza a Rodrygo, y rezar para que Benzy aguante uno o dos años más. 

Me acuerdo que cuando Mijatovic fue directivo del Madrid se trajo a Higuaín y Marcelo. No creo que sea tan difícil pillar alguna promesa a precio normal que pueda marcar goles en el Madrid.


----------



## Roedr (8 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Exacto.
> 
> 
> El Madrid debe tener al manos un jugador franquicia, eso intentaban con hazard pero es evidente que no puede ser.
> ...



bueno... no es franquicia porque no sabe enchufarlas. Si lo hiciera sería el líder de Brasil y del marchandasing futbolístico. Antes de llegar al Madrid, Vini ya tenía un contrato muy jugoso con Nike, osea que potencial le verán.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Si tortuga es difícil, el vikingo entra en el terreno de lo matemáticamente imposible. El pizzero lo subastará, e irá donde más paguen. Es lo que hace el pizzero con todos sus jugadores. No podemos competir con la Premier en una subasta.
> 
> Hay que seguir con los cursos intensivos a Vini, dar confianza a Rodrygo, y rezar para que Benzy aguante uno o dos años más.
> 
> Me acuerdo que cuando Mijatovic fue directivo del Madrid se trajo a Higuaín y Marcelo. No creo que sea tan difícil pillar alguna promesa a precio normal que pueda marcar goles en el Madrid.




Marcelo tardo 4 añazos en explotar, Higuaín en cuanto que volvió Florencio y lleno el equipo con jugadores de nivel se convirtió en un comparsa, durante ese periodo el Madrid no gano ninguna champions.


----------



## Roedr (8 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Marcelo tardo 4 añazos en explotar, Higuaín en cuanto que volvió Florencio y lleno el equipo con jugadores de nivel se convirtió en un comparsa, durante ese periodo el Madrid no gano ninguna champions.



Bueno, pero fueron grandes fichajes. No eran mierdas como Jovic o Mariano.

Edito: con Marcelo era evidente desde el primera día que era algo serio, un jugador diferente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Bueno, pero fueron grandes fichajes. No eran mierdas como Jovic o Mariano.
> 
> Edito: con Marcelo era evidente desde el primera día que era algo serio, un jugador diferente.




Si, también se ficho al borracho ese del ban der vart y al frente, malos fichajes hacen todas las directivas, pero al menos con uno hay más posibilidades de atraer a los grandes futbolistas.


----------



## Roedr (8 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, también se ficho al borracho ese del ban der vart y al frente, malos fichajes hacen todas las directivas, pero al menos con uno hay más posibilidades de atraer a los grandes futbolistas.



Es verdad, ya se me había olvidad la mujer de Van der Vart. Grandes recuerdos. 

Bueno, ahora parece que han acertado con el Cama, a ver si se hace hueco de titular.


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Oct 2021)

para los jóvenes del foro: La mugera de Rafael Van der Vaart


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (10 Oct 2021)

Kounde, Upanegrano y Pogba. Vaya medio tambor de balas que hemos esquivado.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (10 Oct 2021)

Y que conste que lo he dicho antes del gol


----------



## Señor Moscoso (10 Oct 2021)

Amegol y tortugol. Moronegros de blanco contra cuerpoescombros con la posesió


----------



## Woden (10 Oct 2021)

el gol del tortugo parece fuera de juego, de todas formas.


----------



## ravenare (10 Oct 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Amegol y tortugol. Moronegros de blanco contra cuerpoescombros con la posesió



Luis Enrique entrenador. Vikingos celebrando goles de Francia. No falla. Patriotas con aliento de negro.


----------



## Roedr (10 Oct 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Kounde, Upanegrano y Pogba. Vaya medio tambor de balas que hemos esquivado.



yo es la primera vez que veo a Kounde... menos mal que no lo ojearon los mismos que a Jovic.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Oct 2021)

Woden dijo:


> el gol del tortugo parece fuera de juego, de todas formas.



es que es fuera de juego...el HOMBRO es una parte con la que se puede marcar gol..y el pecho y la rodilla..ey arbito ingles y CALVO que podria salir mal...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> yo es la primera vez que veo a Kounde... menos mal que no lo ojearon los mismos que a Jovic.



has estado en coma con la liga eh?


----------



## Roedr (10 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> has estado en coma con la liga eh?



Yo sólo tengo tiempo para ver a ratos al Madrid y algún partidillo como los de hoy.


----------



## euromelon (10 Oct 2021)

Que risas con los llorones


----------



## seven up (11 Oct 2021)




----------



## Andr3ws (11 Oct 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> para los jóvenes del foro: La mugera de Rafael Van der Vaart



¿Recordais el lio que hubo porque pusieron una foto de la tía esta en un puticlub de Sevilla?
Ay Rafael! Rafael! lo mejor tuyo fue tu mujer!!!!


----------



## spam (11 Oct 2021)

A ver, no jodamos, Pedja fue el mejor director deportivo que ha tenido el Madrid en los últimos 20+ años.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo tampoco veo al Florencio quedando en ridículo, es demasiado orgulloso



Pues con la puesta en escena de la Superliga hizo un ridículo espantoso. Dio vergüenza ajena aquello.

Floren ha sido un crack, pero igual que hace 20 años le daba mil vueltas a todos sus homólogos, a día de hoy las cosas están más difíciles.

Me podéis citar el 2 de enero: Mbappé no viene ni de coña.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (11 Oct 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Pues con la puesta en escena de la Superliga hizo un ridículo espantoso. Dio vergüenza ajena aquello.
> 
> Floren ha sido un crack, pero igual que hace 20 años le daba mil vueltas a todos sus homólogos, a día de hoy las cosas están más difíciles.
> 
> Me podéis citar el 2 de enero: Mbappé no viene ni de coña.



Lo mismo digo, Mbappé dudo que vaya al Madrid, el Real tiene que pensar en fichar a otra estrella

Mucho se decía que iría al Madrid por que el PSG "le hacía daño" o que "no ganaría la champions", pero es ver que el PSG jugando mal con Mbappé con sequía goleadora, Messi saliendo de lesión y Neymar gordo casi golean al City con Grealish, De Bruyne y Foden en el campo....

Más encima por más que tuvieron un tropiezo contra el Rennes, van líderes en liga con 8 puntos de ventaja


----------



## ravenare (11 Oct 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Que risas con los llorones



Aquí otro patriota. Narigón judio. Su selección es Israel. Pero es del Madriz. Basura.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (11 Oct 2021)

El arbitraje de ayer lo lleva años soportando el Madrid y todo eran risas, pero desde ayer resulta que se están cargando el fútbol.
El fuera de juego de Mbappe te lo monta Roures con unos frames a medida, sin repeticiones y con el comentarista diciendo "reglamento en mano..." y asunto resuelto.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Oct 2021)

Courtouis tiene razón este torneo es un saca cuartos..


----------



## Manero (11 Oct 2021)

seven up dijo:


>


----------



## Roedr (11 Oct 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 804639



jajaja


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Courtouis tiene razón este torneo es un saca cuartos..



Dile a Curtois que si no juega estos torneos su nómina baja a la mitad y verás como ya no piensa lo mismo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Dile a Curtois que si no juega estos torneos su nómina baja a la mitad y verás como ya no piensa lo mismo.



A ver cuántos llegan lesionados ...ahora la fofa digo FIFA quiere un mundial cada dos años...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 Oct 2021)

El chiste del día









El Newcastle de Bin Salman pide precio a Florentino Pérez y el presidente ofrece a cuatro jugadores del Real Madrid


El Newcastle entra en una nueva dimensión. La llegada de Mohammed bin Salman, príncipe heredero de Arabia Saudí, al club británico revolucionará el equipo.




www.elnacional.cat





El nuevo dueño del newcastle pregunta por vinicius y floren le ofrece a isco, Marcelo, mariano y jovic


Al nuevo propietario le gusta mucho Vinícius, pero *Florentino Pérez* niega cualquier negociación por el brasileño, de momento. Por su parte, el presidente madridista ve esta opción como una oportunidad de oro para dar salida a cuatro jugadores blancos que no tienen minutos. Se trata de *Isco, Mariano, Marcelo* y *Jovic*. 

Florentino intentará enviarlos hacia St James' Park en lo que está llamado a ser el próximo proyecto deportivo más ambicioso de todo el mundo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (12 Oct 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 804639


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (13 Oct 2021)

Mendy vuelve


----------



## Woden (13 Oct 2021)

De todas formas parece que nos aplazan el partido de liga del finde por la gilipollez de las selecciones sudacas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> A ver cuántos llegan lesionados ...ahora la fofa digo FIFA quiere un mundial cada dos años...



Si Curtois no tiene eso puede jugar en equipos más humildes y no le llamará la selección, pero claro, su nómina ya no será la misma.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (14 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si Curtois no tiene eso puede jugar en equipos más humildes y no le llamará la selección, pero claro, su nómina ya no será la misma.



Tú le ibas más a las selecciones que a los clubes?


----------



## Shaktar (15 Oct 2021)

Alaba y Militao lesionados creo


----------



## Shaktar (15 Oct 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> El chiste del día
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isco ya lleva 2 años acabado


----------



## Fornicious Jr (15 Oct 2021)

Shaktar dijo:


> Isco ya lleva 2 años acabado



Pues cada semana salen 5 artículos en prensa catalana diciendo que no renueva porque quiere fichar por el barça


----------



## The Replicant (15 Oct 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pues cada semana salen 5 artículos en prensa catalana diciendo que no renueva porque quiere fichar por el barça



Isco en el Farça sería un crack, conseguirían el 99,99 % de posesión

taluecs


----------



## Gorrión (15 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Courtouis tiene razón este torneo es un saca cuartos..



¿Por qué no renuncian a la selección?

No entiendo, se que se llevan un pico por ir, pero vamos, que pasta no les falta.

Son unos llorones, si yo jugara en el madrid no iría a la selección y pediría mas sueldo al club.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (15 Oct 2021)

Si un futbolista es inteligente (y no abundan, precisamente) el tema es renunciar a la Selección en torno a los 31 y retirarse en torno a los 33. 

Eso es una carrera bien llevada y coherente. Como la de Kroos, vamos.

En cambio lo que hace la mayoría, como el glorioso camero, Sergio Ramos, es jugarlo todo, infiltrarse como si no hubiera un mañana, forzar al entrenador a ponerte aún estando lesionado para batir records personales y querer jugar hasta los juegos olímpicos, con 36 castañas y tus cojones morenos al viento. 

¿Y qué pasa? 
Pues lo que tiene que pasar, que tu cuerpo hace crack y se te acabó el negocio. Un año lleva la criatura sin jugar un partido en condiciones, pero no está lesionado, eh, está hecho un puto toro, está hecho un chaval y tiene la rodilla niquelá, como nos cuentan Juanfe, Soria y toda la retahíla de palmeros a sueldo. 

Qué cara más dura y qué bien hicimos en quitárnoslo de encima. Ramos no va a jugar ni los amistosos en el PSG, fijaos lo que os digo. Tiene contrato hasta junio del 23 y me juego la cuenta a que no juega ni 20 partidos de Ligue 1 como titular hasta esa fecha. Ahí lo dejo. Vaya mabera más cateta de joderte una carrera absolutamente legendaria. 

Y este, a los 50, no va a poder ni hacer footing a trote cochinero. Qué poquita cabeza gastan algunos, joder.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (15 Oct 2021)

El PSG no está jugando mal pero está fallando un montón de ocasiones


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (15 Oct 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> El PSG no está jugando mal pero está fallando un montón de ocaciones



"Ocasiones" es con ese.

Y "licenciado" con ce.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (15 Oct 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> "Ocasiones" es con ese.
> 
> Y "licenciado" con ce.



Ahora lo cambié


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (15 Oct 2021)

Mbappé en modo Vinicius


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (15 Oct 2021)

Mbappé por fin cortó la sequía de 7 partidos sin gol con un penal


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Oct 2021)

Lewandowski prefiere el Madrid


El delantero polaco (33 años) pedirá salir de Bayern en verano y priorizará una oferta del Madrid sobre cualquier otra, aun perdiendo dinero.




as.com





Un par de temporadas buenas sí que le quedarían...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Oct 2021)

hilo en forocoches de amazon y movistar queriendo PAGAR menos por los derechos de TV...y ni dios se da cuenta de lo llenos que estan todos los estadios y las audiencias EN ABIERTO...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Oct 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿Por qué no renuncian a la selección?
> 
> No entiendo, se que se llevan un pico por ir, pero vamos, que pasta no les falta.
> 
> Son unos llorones, si yo jugara en el madrid no iría a la selección y pediría mas sueldo al club.



EY MEDIA Defensa el madrid lesionada,.oyarzabal lesionado.hazzard lesionado aparentemente...que cojones y LA FIFA quiere hacer un mundial cada 2 AÑOS para complacer a los MOROS ..que se lo metan por el orto


----------



## Walter Sobchak (16 Oct 2021)

¿Por que no jugamos este fin de semana?.


----------



## Roedr (16 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Por que no jugamos este fin de semana?.



Estamos perdiendo una gran ventana de oportunidad en que Panzard no esté recuperado de sus molestias.


----------



## arriondas (16 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> hilo en forocoches de amazon y movistar queriendo PAGAR menos por los derechos de TV...y ni dios se da cuenta de lo llenos que estan todos los estadios y las audiencias EN ABIERTO...



Hombre, teniendo en cuento que los derechos de TV suponen una tercera parte de los ingresos en los grandes clubes, no me parece a mi que tito Floren o Laporta tengan muchas ganas de que vuelvan los partidos de liga en abierto. Habría más audiencia (ojo, eso no te lo garantiza al cien por cien), pero menos pasta para fichar.


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Por que no jugamos este fin de semana?.



venía yo todo ilusionado a despotricar del equipo y me acabo de enterar de que aplazaron este partido


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2021)

No jodas no hay furgol?.


----------



## Woden (16 Oct 2021)

sí lo hay, pero no juega el Madric.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Tú le ibas más a las selecciones que a los clubes?



Yo soy aficionado al fútbol en general, pero me siento más representado por la selección que por ningún club, aunque soy aficionado al Madrí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No jodas no hay furgol?.



Hasta las 6 y media no hay liga española. Los dos partidos que iban antes se han pospuesto porque la FIFA le da permiso a la CONMEBOL para jugar el jueves.


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Por que no jugamos este fin de semana?.



Culpa de Franco. Literal.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Si un futbolista es inteligente (y no abundan, precisamente) el tema es renunciar a la Selección en torno a los 31 y retirarse en torno a los 33.
> 
> Eso es una carrera bien llevada y coherente. Como la de Kroos, vamos.
> 
> ...



Lo primero no te lo compro porque cada jugador en un mundo. Lo segundo sí. A Ramos no había que renovarle. No porque no pensara que no podía seguir rindiendo aunque a un nivel menor sino porque el tipo pensaba que era más importante que el Madrí y se permitió varios meses sin contestar a una oferta de renovación porque el señorito quería 2 años. Solo clubs estado se pueden permitir pagarle a un tío de 35 castañas la pasta que cobra.
Y sí, tal y como se ha exprimido, cuando lo deje, va a empezar a sufrir en sus carnes tantos años jugando a tope.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hasta las 6 y media no hay liga española. Los dos partidos que iban antes se han pospuesto porque la FIFA le da permiso a la CONMEBOL para jugar el jueves.




Hombre!! La FIFA repartiendo leche mamadou todos los días!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Culpa de Franco. Literal.



Todo el mundo sabe que franco era un ciborg!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Lewandowski prefiere el Madrid
> 
> 
> El delantero polaco (33 años) pedirá salir de Bayern en verano y priorizará una oferta del Madrid sobre cualquier otra, aun perdiendo dinero.
> ...



A coste cero o casi y un sueldo normal yo lo ficharía.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A coste cero o casi y un sueldo normal yo lo ficharía.




Sin pagar nada que es muy mayor, se te lesiona y a tomar por culo los dos años de fichaje.

De todas formas si le fichas es para que juegue, yo prefiero que el Madrid fiche a gente joven, aunque claro si los jóvenes son Mariano pues donde va a parar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> hilo en forocoches de amazon y movistar queriendo PAGAR menos por los derechos de TV...y ni dios se da cuenta de lo llenos que estan todos los estadios y las audiencias EN ABIERTO...



Para que se diera en abierto tendría que comprar los derechos RTVE, y valen un pastón.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Por que no jugamos este fin de semana?.



Porque los sudamericanos juegan el jueves, entonces llegan el viernes por la noche. Se podría jugar con otros pero la liga decide que se pospone.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Hombre, teniendo en cuento que los derechos de TV suponen una tercera parte de los ingresos en los grandes clubes, no me parece a mi que tito Floren o Laporta tengan muchas ganas de que vuelvan los partidos de liga en abierto. Habría más audiencia (ojo, eso no te lo garantiza al cien por cien), pero menos pasta para fichar.



Y que no puedes competir con los grandes.


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Para que se diera en abierto tendría que comprar los derechos RTVE, y valen un pastón.



GOL da un partido de primera en abierto.


----------



## arriondas (16 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y que no puedes competir con los grandes.



Eso por descontado. De un tiempo a esta parte se han metido en una dinámica que les impide dar marcha atrás. Si vuelven a los partidos en abierto, entonces la brecha con los equipos ingleses, el PSG, el Bayern, etc, si que sería insalvable.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sin pagar nada que es muy mayor, se te lesiona y a tomar por culo los dos años de fichaje.
> 
> De todas formas si le fichas es para que juegue, yo prefiero que el Madrid fiche a gente joven, aunque claro si los jóvenes son Mariano pues donde va a parar.



El Bayern no lo va a vender a coste cero.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> GOL da un partido de primera en abierto.



Porque lo obliga la ley, pero la pasta la ponen otros.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (16 Oct 2021)

Yo recuerdo cuando todos los sabados habia un partido en abierto, y si habia un partido gordo ese era el que se jugaba el sabado, luego se jugaba el resto de la jornada en domingo a la misma hora salvo el partido del plus y los equipos tenian pasta y podian hacer grandes fichajes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Eso por descontado. De un tiempo a esta parte se han metido en una dinámica que les impide dar marcha atrás. Si vuelven a los partidos en abierto, entonces la brecha con los equipos ingleses, el PSG, el Bayern, etc, si que sería insalvable.



De ahí que los grandes quieran superliga. Si siguen así el fútbol es de los jeques.


----------



## filets (16 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Yo recuerdo cuando todos los sabados habia un partido en abierto, y si habia un partido gordo ese era el que se jugaba el sabado, luego se jugaba el resto de la jornada en domingo a la misma hora salvo el partido del plus y los equipos tenian pasta y podian hacer grandes fichajes.



Hasta que llegó Canal+ y se quedó con ese partido, que pasó a ser los domingos a las 19:00 en verano, y a las 21:00 en invierno. Y el partido del sábado paso a ser una mierda que nadie veía.

Despues aparecieron Canal+ Satélite y Via Digital y se inauguró la era del PPV.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Yo recuerdo cuando todos los sabados habia un partido en abierto, y si habia un partido gordo ese era el que se jugaba el sabado, luego se jugaba el resto de la jornada en domingo a la misma hora salvo el partido del plus y los equipos tenian pasta y podian hacer grandes fichajes.



Estás hablando de los 90, donde a nivel europeo el fútbol español no pintaba nada. Dominaban Italia y en Inglaterra empezaba la Premier y las televisiones empezaban a dar pasta. Súmale la ley Bosman. Si hubiéramos seguido igual España no podía competir con los otros.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (16 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Estás hablando de los 90, donde a nivel europeo el fútbol español no pintaba nada. Dominaban Italia y en Inglaterra empezaba la Premier y las televisiones empezaban a dar pasta. Súmale la ley Bosman. Si hubiéramos seguido igual España no podía competir con los otros.



En los años 90 el Farsa y el Madrid ganaron una champions cada uno, lo de no pintar nada es un poco exagerado. Ademas la television que diese un partido en abierto tambien tendria que pagar derechos.


----------



## filets (16 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> De ahí que los grandes quieran superliga. Si siguen así el fútbol es de los jeques.



Como ya avisé hace un mes, yo veo clarísimo un CISMA en el futbol europeo
UEFA por un lado y Superliga por el otro
Pero a la UEFA no le veo futuro. ¿Como se va a mantener un deporte cuyos beneficios integros va a unos parásitos?
¿Que equipo va a gastar dinero en su estadio y fichar figuras si los beneficios se los queda Ceferín?


----------



## arriondas (16 Oct 2021)

filets dijo:


> Hasta que llegó Canal+ y se quedó con ese partido, que pasó a ser los domingos a las 19:00 en verano, y a las 21:00 en invierno. Y el partido del sábado paso a ser una mierda que nadie veía.
> 
> Despues aparecieron Canal+ Satélite y Via Digital y se inauguró la era del PPV.



Y el de los lunes en Antena 3, no te olvides de ese. Muchas veces eran buenos partidos, con equipos importantes por el medio.


----------



## filets (16 Oct 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Y el de los lunes en Antena 3, no te olvides de ese. Muchas veces eran buenos partidos, con equipos importantes por el medio.



Partido que no entraba en la quiniela, con lo que metian unos mas de segunda.
Poco duró aquello.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> En los años 90 el Farsa y el Madrid ganaron una champions cada uno, lo de no pintar nada es un poco exagerado. Ademas la television que diese un partido en abierto tambien tendria que pagar derechos.



El Far$a después de años de no pintar nada y porque se encontró con un entrenador que los llevó a la gloria. Después de eso se comieron una mierda. Y el Madrí, después de 30 años, y sin ser el favorito, le ganó la champions a la juve que sí era la gran favorita y venía de años muy buenos.
La televisión que da el partido en abierto le paga algo a quien los tiene, pero ni de coña es lo que paga la otra.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2021)

filets dijo:


> Como ya avisé hace un mes, yo veo clarísimo un CISMA en el futbol europeo
> UEFA por un lado y Superliga por el otro
> Pero a la UEFA no le veo futuro. ¿Como se va a mantener un deporte cuyos beneficios integros va a unos parásitos?
> ¿Que equipo va a gastar dinero en su estadio y fichar figuras si los beneficios se los queda Ceferín?



Para eso falta mucho. Los grandes europeos tienen que quitarse el yugo de la UEFA y explicarles muy bien a sus aficionados el porqué de la superliga. Los de la premier lo tienen muy chungo aparte de que van a ser los dominadores por pasta. El tema se irá de madre cuando PSG y City sean los únicos que puedan tener grandes jugadores. Entonces es cuando MADRÍ, fAR$A, Bayern y los italianos dirán que se van a la superliga.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Para que se diera en abierto tendría que comprar los derechos RTVE, y valen un pastón.



Y de que va a servir si nadie podrá pagar los 120 euros de vomistar


----------



## filets (16 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Para eso falta mucho. Los grandes europeos tienen que quitarse el yugo de la UEFA y explicarles muy bien a sus aficionados el porqué de la superliga. Los de la premier lo tienen muy chungo aparte de que van a ser los dominadores por pasta. El tema se irá de madre cuando PSG y City sean los únicos que puedan tener grandes jugadores. Entonces es cuando MADRÍ, fAR$A, Bayern y los italianos dirán que se van a la superliga.





El Bayern ya está dentro.
En cuanto cogen algo de impulso estas cosas pasan muy rapido.


----------



## arriondas (16 Oct 2021)

filets dijo:


> Partido que no entraba en la quiniela, con lo que metian unos mas de segunda.
> Poco duró aquello.



Un par de temporadas, para ser más exactos. Antena 3 lo dejó porque sencillamente no era rentable, según ellos resultaba más barato emitir un Sorpresa Sorpresa o cualquier otro show o concurso, aunque durase el doble que un partido. El fútbol de pago estaba a la vuelta de la esquina, la burbuja comenzaba a tomar forma.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y de que va a servir si nadie podrá pagar los 120 euros de vomistar



La realidad es que 4 millones de personas en España tienen televisión de pago.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2021)

filets dijo:


> El Bayern ya está dentro.
> En cuanto cogen algo de impulso estas cosas pasan muy rapido.



El Bayern sabe que no puede competir con los clubs estado y que eso va a ir a más. Hay que hacer superliga y dejar que el resto vayan arrinconando a los clubs de jeques.


----------



## arriondas (16 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El Bayern sabe que no puede competir con los clubs estado y que eso va a ir a más. Hay que hacer superliga y dejar que el resto vayan arrinconando a los clubs de jeques.



De ponerse en marcha, la Superliga no tendría ingleses o al PSG. España, Italia, Alemania, Portugal, Holanda, Rusia, Bélgica, Francia, Grecia, Turquía, Ucrania... deberían estar representadas. Sería algo similar a la Euroliga de baloncesto, donde el Panathinaikos, el Villeurbane, el Zalgiris Kaunas o el Estrella Roja de Belgrado son equipos habituales.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> De ponerse en marcha, la Superliga no tendría ingleses o al PSG. España, Italia, Alemania, Portugal, Holanda, Rusia, Bélgica, Francia, Grecia, Turquía, Ucrania... deberían estar representadas. Sería algo similar a la Euroliga de baloncesto, donde el Panathinaikos, el Villeurbane, el Zalgiris Kaunas o el Estrella Roja de Belgrado son equipos habituales.



Ya, pero en Baloncesto esos son los equipos buenos de Europa.

La superliga debería tener unos 10 equipos fijos y el resto según méritos en sus ligas o con rondas previas. Yo haría incluso una segunda división.
Los ingleses que no son de los jeques poco a poco se irían metiendo.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (16 Oct 2021)

El Leipzig (equipo que se va a enfrentar al PSG) no le puede ganar al todopoderoso Friburgo...

El Bayern desarmó a ese club que pintaba pa bueno


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La realidad es que 4 millones de personas en España tienen televisión de pago.



Hasta que no puedan pagar la electricidad...y también es verdad los partidos en abierto tienen audiencias altas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ya, pero en Baloncesto esos son los equipos buenos de Europa.
> 
> La superliga debería tener unos 10 equipos fijos y el resto según méritos en sus ligas o con rondas previas. Yo haría incluso una segunda división.
> Los ingleses que no son de los jeques poco a poco se irían metiendo.



La Euroliga me parece una chorrada


----------



## arriondas (16 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ya, pero en Baloncesto esos son los equipos buenos de Europa.
> 
> La superliga debería tener unos 10 equipos fijos y el resto según méritos en sus ligas o con rondas previas. Yo haría incluso una segunda división.
> Los ingleses que no son de los jeques poco a poco se irían metiendo.



De todos modos, gracias a que están en la Euroliga tienen plantillas muy decentes. El Estrella Roja ayer le plantó cara al CSKA de Moscú. Sería bueno para todos ver a ciertos históricos en la Superliga, como el Ajax o el Celtic, o algunos del Este.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Porque lo obliga la ley, pero la pasta la ponen otros.



Y ese partido tienes que casi bucear en la dark web para encontrarlo


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (16 Oct 2021)

Pierde 4-2 el United

Parece que van a destituir a Solksjær


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> El Leipzig (equipo que se va a enfrentar al PSG) no le puede ganar al todopoderoso Friburgo...
> 
> El Bayern desarmó a ese club que pintaba pa bueno



Es lo que ha hecho el Bayern toda la vida: en cuanto sale un jugador bueno en Alemania, se lo lleva y desarma a los rivales. Por eso es el gran dominador allí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Hasta que no puedan pagar la electricidad...y también es verdad los partidos en abierto tienen audiencias altas



La realidad es que aunque nos joda, en este país hay gente con pasta, y gente que viven muy bien. Y no son 4 gatos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> De todos modos, gracias a que están en la Euroliga tienen plantillas muy decentes. El Estrella Roja ayer le plantó cara al CSKA de Moscú. Sería bueno para todos ver a ciertos históricos en la Superliga, como el Ajax o el Celtic, o algunos del Este.



Claro, cualquiera le puede ganar a cualquiera y de un año para otro el campeón puede estar abajo, como le está pasando al Efes, o el Fenerbache.
Estaría bien ver a esos equipos pero sus ligas son una mierda.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (16 Oct 2021)

El MU con CR7, Rashford, Bruno y Pogba está jugando como la puta mierda

Aunque en mi opinión es más culpa del entrenador


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> El MU con CR7, Rashford, Bruno y Pogba está jugando como la puta mierda
> 
> Aunque en mi opinión es más culpa del entrenador



Rashford no vale una mierda.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es lo que ha hecho el Bayern toda la vida: en cuanto sale un jugador bueno en Alemania, se lo lleva y desarma a los rivales. Por eso es el gran dominador allí.



Es asi.

El Dortmund la puede hacer frente porque precisamente "busca" en otros mercados, y la verdad que la dirección deportiva es bastante buena. Muchos de los grandes descubrimientos de la Bundesliga son la mayoría del Dortmund, y en menor medida, del Leverkusen y ahora del Leipzig.

Por ejemplo, de los relevantes:

Neuer: Fichado del Schalke 04
Upamecano: Fichado del Leipzig
Süle: Fichado del Hoffenheim
Pavard: Fichado del Stuttgart
Kimmich: Fichado del Leipzig
Goretzka: Fichado del Schalke 04
Sabitzer: Fichado del Leipzig
Lewandoski: Fichado del B. Dortmund
Nagelsmann (Entrenador): Fichado del Leipzig

Müller es el único canterano relevante, y recientemente les ha dado por buscar en mercados exóticos y coger algún jugador suelto joven, pero el Bayern tiene una posición muy cómoda, y el resto de equipos de la Bundesliga en cierta forma "la aceptan", porque al final saben que si tienen jugadores "interesantes" tienen un comprador local generoso.

Además el Bayern va muy de buenas, pero cuando hubo la polémica Neuer - Ter Stegen, ya salió el directo deportivo del Bayern a decir que si Neuer no jugaba de titular con Alemania, QUE NO IBA a la selección. En el fondo nadie se atreve a plantar cara al Bayern, y asi llevamos 10 temporadas donde, salvo un par de veces, ha habido poco que rascar... a ver si hoy el Leverkusen gana, y le da un poco de emoción, por lo menos hasta Navidades.


----------



## Chispeante (17 Oct 2021)

No vi el partido entero del miniclasico de ayer entre el Castilla y el Barça B, pero el rato que si lo hice confirmé mi buena opinión sobre Antonio Blanco. Yo le daría muchos más minutos, sobre todo viendo que los Tres Mítiicos del centro no acaban de coger la forma.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es asi.
> 
> El Dortmund la puede hacer frente porque precisamente "busca" en otros mercados, y la verdad que la dirección deportiva es bastante buena. Muchos de los grandes descubrimientos de la Bundesliga son la mayoría del Dortmund, y en menor medida, del Leverkusen y ahora del Leipzig.
> 
> ...



Por eso al Bayern no le gusta que aparezcan equipos como el Leipzig, bien llevados y con varios clubes por el mundo, controlando los buenos jugadores que salen por ahí. En algún momento deberían plantarse y plantar cara al Bayern. Cláusulas antibayern, porque venderle al Bayern a tus mejores jugadores es cederles la liga abiertamente.
Y lo de los bocachanclas del Bayern, es digno de estudio. Obviamente lo hacen por su posición de monopolio en Alemania. Si yo soy el seleccionador alemán convoco a Neuer y pongo a Ter Stegen. O directamente no convoco a Neuer. El perjudicado ahí sería Neuer, que le ponen en una situación incómoda. Verías qué rápido saldría Neuer a decir que él sí quiere ir a la selección, aunque sea de suplente.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Por eso al Bayern no le gusta que aparezcan equipos como el Leipzig, bien llevados y con varios clubes por el mundo, controlando los buenos jugadores que salen por ahí. En algún momento deberían plantarse y plantar cara al Bayern. Cláusulas antibayern, porque venderle al Bayern a tus mejores jugadores es cederles la liga abiertamente.
> Y lo de los bocachanclas del Bayern, es digno de estudio. Obviamente lo hacen por su posición de monopolio en Alemania. Si yo soy el seleccionador alemán convoco a Neuer y pongo a Ter Stegen. O directamente no convoco a Neuer. El perjudicado ahí sería Neuer, que le ponen en una situación incómoda. Verías qué rápido saldría Neuer a decir que él sí quiere ir a la selección, aunque sea de suplente.



Fue muy gracioso ver a los fans del Bayern criticar al Leipzig por "ser un club rico" . Es verdad que hay 3-4 equipos en la Bundesliga que están ahi por "ricos" o porque tienen detrás una empresa grande. Vease Wolfsburgo (Volkswagen), Leverkusen (Bayer), Leipzig (Red Bull) o Hoffenheim (Dueño multimillonario cuyo sueño era que el equipo de su pueblo llegase arriba).

En contraste a otros que son más del pueblo llano, como el Union Berlin, el Friburgo o el Mainz, que no le caen mal a nadie y siempre pelean... luego los históricos de media tabla (B. Mönchengladbach, Eintracht de Frankfurt, Stuttgart...) y los históricos venidos a menos (Colonia, Hamburgo, Werder Bremen y Schalke 04, estos últimos tres en segunda).

El Bayern es un equipo bastante hipócrita en sus políticas, es como que tienen asumido que en Alemania mandan ellos "por decreto" y así tiene que ser, pero no lo dicen abiertamente. Los demás lo asumen y la cosa funciona. Si alguien levanta la voz, ellos dicen que "mi polla es más grande", y a correr.

En los últimos 40 años, en Alemania los bávaros han arrasado gostosamente, pero luego solo han ganado 3 Champions (2001, 2013 y 2020). Para mi, poco bagaje.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (17 Oct 2021)

....


----------



## Barrunto (17 Oct 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿Por qué no renuncian a la selección?
> 
> No entiendo, se que se llevan un pico por ir, pero vamos, que pasta no les falta.
> 
> Son unos llorones, si yo jugara en el madrid no iría a la selección y pediría mas sueldo al club.



A la selección quieren ir, pero para partidos importantes. No para reventarse jugando el torneo de la galleta (Nations League) y unas clasificaciones mundialistas-europeas infumables contra Bielorusia y las Islas Feroe.

Lo que demandan los futbolistas y los aficionados es que las selecciones se jueguen únicamente en junio-julio, que la Eurocopa actúe como fase clasificatoria a los mundiales (que se amplie a 32 y que se eliminen los clasificatorios) y que se supriman los amistosos.

Yo de paso pediría que los Juegos Olímpicos también actuaran como otro mundial (como ocurre en otros deportes como baloncesto o balonmano), pero ahí los intereses de la FIFA y el COI lo impiden.


----------



## Gorrión (17 Oct 2021)

Barrunto dijo:


> A la selección quieren ir, pero para partidos importantes. No para reventarse jugando el torneo de la galleta (Nations League) y unas clasificaciones mundialistas infumables contra Bielorusia y las Islas Feroe.
> 
> Lo que demandan los futbolistas y los aficionados es que las selecciones se jueguen únicamente en junio-julio, que la Eurocopa actúe como fase clasificatoria a los mundiales y que se supriman los amistosos.
> 
> Yo de paso pediría que los Juegos Olímpicos también actuaran como otro mundial (como ocurre en otros deportes como baloncesto o balonmano), pero ahí los intereses de la FIFA y el COI lo impiden.



Pues que se nieguen a ir a partidos no transcendentales ¿Qué se lo impide? Supongo que tendrá que ver con los contratos que tienen con las marcas y con los propios clubs.

Aquí hay algo que se nos escapa, van obligados por alguna razón que no nos cuentan, cuando podrían fingir una lesión en su club y librarse.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Oct 2021)

Barrunto dijo:


> A la selección quieren ir, pero para partidos importantes. No para reventarse jugando el torneo de la galleta (Nations League) y unas clasificaciones mundialistas-europeas infumables contra Bielorusia y las Islas Feroe.
> 
> Lo que demandan los futbolistas y los aficionados es que las selecciones se jueguen únicamente en junio-julio, que la Eurocopa actúe como fase clasificatoria a los mundiales (que se amplie a 32 y que se eliminen los clasificatorios) y que se supriman los amistosos.
> 
> Yo de paso pediría que los Juegos Olímpicos también actuaran como otro mundial (como ocurre en otros deportes como baloncesto o balonmano), pero ahí los intereses de la FIFA y el COI lo impiden.



Primero, la Nations League no tiene nada de torneo de la galleta. Pero oye, tú sigue escuchando a los perrolistos. No quieren clasificaciones pero tampoco quieren luego mundiales o euros en junio. ¿En qué quedamos?
Lo que tú dices es curiosamente lo que demandan unos pocos futbolistas de élite que van a la selección por decreto. Pregúntales a los que no van si están de acuerdo con eso. Aparte que olvidáis que cuando hay selecciones el 80% de los jugadores de las ligas...DESCANSAN. Igual lo que tienen que hacer los que se quejan es renunciar a la selección. Ah no, que saben que eso les da pasta. A mí me parece bien que haya mundiales cada dos años y euros también cada dos y que la euro sirva para clasificar al mundial. Pero también me parece bien que la selección juegue durante el año. Algunos somos más de selección que de club.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Primero, la Nations League no tiene nada de torneo de la galleta. Pero oye, tú sigue escuchando a los perrolistos. No quieren clasificaciones pero tampoco quieren luego mundiales o euros en junio. ¿En qué quedamos?
> Lo que tú dices es curiosamente lo que demandan unos pocos futbolistas de élite que van a la selección por decreto. Pregúntales a los que no van si están de acuerdo con eso. Aparte que olvidáis que cuando hay selecciones el 80% de los jugadores de las ligas...DESCANSAN. Igual lo que tienen que hacer los que se quejan es renunciar a la selección. Ah no, que saben que eso les da pasta. A mí me parece bien que haya mundiales cada dos años y euros también cada dos y que la euro sirva para clasificar al mundial. Pero también me parece bien que la selección juegue durante el año. Algunos somos más de selección que de club.



Chorradas es un torneo de la galleta como lo fue la confederaciones..
Mundial cada 2 años eres tonto o que?.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Oct 2021)

Me está sorprendiendo el Valencia, han salido valientes. El Barcelona con Ansu Fati y el Kun Aguero va a ganar gol, pero el juego hoy de momento se parece mucho al de los otros días. Veremos a ver como termina esto.

Edito: Penalty para el Barcelona que no parece penalty.  En fin. VAR para que.

No se está hablando mucho del partido de Shempions, pero una no-victoria nos pone en una situación "incómoda". Lo del Sheriff fue mala suerte y un acciente, pero en un torneo tan corto la suerte influye bastante, y no te puedes andar con muchas tonterias.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Oct 2021)

Ha sido un penaltito para el barca,pero a mí por más que insistan algunos me parece que tienen un equipo muy muy bueno,quizás los ingleses,PSG,Bayern estén por encima...y poco más.

Por qué la cantera del Madrid nunca saca jugadores con pinta de crack como Ansu Fati?


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (17 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ha sido un penaltito para el barca,pero a mí por más que insistan algunos me parece que tienen un equipo muy muy bueno



Supongo que lo dices de broma


----------



## Xequinfumfa (17 Oct 2021)

Típico penaltito rutinario al Barça. El defensor toca balón, Ansu Fati finge que le han roto la pierna en tres sitios y penalti. Ni VAR ni hostias. 

Con todo y con eso yo creo que el Valencia les puede rascar un empate. Veremos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Oct 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Supongo que lo dices de broma



Gente como Depay,De Jong,Fati...entrarían en el once del Madrid sin mayor problema


----------



## Edu.R (17 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ha sido un penaltito para el barca,pero a mí por más que insistan algunos me parece que tienen un equipo muy muy bueno,quizás los ingleses,PSG,Bayern estén por encima...y poco más.
> 
> Por qué la cantera del Madrid nunca saca jugadores con pinta de crack como Ansu Fati?



Un equipo muy bueno en el Camp Nou con equipos medianos. En Champions llevan dos partidos con dos 3-0s en contra y ningún tiro a puerta.

Hoy seguramente ganarán, igual que al Dinamo de Kiev, y el Clásico también lo pueden ganar. Y entonces volverá la esperanza, hasta que luego venga otra noche gostosa.

El Barcelona aspira a pasar a Octavos de Shempions y a meterse entre los 4 primeros de Liga. Como he dicho, con Ansu y Agüero van a ganar gol, y alomejor con eso si que les llega, pero me daría urticaria pensar que este equipo puede luchar por la Liga (La Copa si, porque son 6-7 partidos y es un torneo con bastante varianza).

El directivo del Valencia (Ricardo Arias) llorando y diciendo verdades, bravo


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Oct 2021)

Solo necesitan meter algo de físico en el medio y sacarse algún crack de la manga arriba como siempre hacen...y estan en el top5 europeo de nuevo.Ademas tienen una cantera que saca jugadores válidos para el primer equipo cada dos por tres...

Salvo que realmente la economía esté hecha unos zorros y arrase con todo,que lo dudo.


----------



## Hermericus (17 Oct 2021)

Si el Madrid se transforma en un equipo Mamadou, lo mando a la M.......


----------



## _Suso_ (17 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Gente como Depay,De Jong,Fati...entrarían en el once del Madrid sin mayor problema



Igual que Benzemá, Alaba, Casemiro, Valverde, Camavinga, kross, etc, serían titulares en el barza


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Oct 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Igual que Benzemá, Alaba, Casemiro, Valverde, Camavinga, kross, etc, serían titulares en el barza



Cuando digo que pueden entrar en el once del Madrid no digo que sean mejores,digo que los puedes meter y no pasa absolutamente nada,la mayoría de jugadores son perfectamente reemplazables una vez alcanzan ciertos mínimos.Como si metes también a Gavi y Busquets,pues no creo que se notase gran cosa.

Al único que veo con posibilidades de llegar a ser un jugador especial es Fati,depende de lo tocado que se haya quedado de su lesión.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (17 Oct 2021)

Qué desesperante es el Valencia, joder.
Juegan bien, tienen cuatro o cinco ocasiones claras y pierden siempre. Puto siempre. 

Menos mal que soy del Madrid porque ser Valencianista te debe de dejar con una mala hoatia y una frustración impresionantes todos los putos fines de semana.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Oct 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Qué desesperante es el Valencia, joder.
> Juegan bien, tienen cuatro o cinco ocasiones claras y pierden siempre. Puto siempre.
> 
> Menos mal que soy del Madrid porque ser Valencianista te debe de dejar con una mala hoatia y una frustración impresionantes todos los putos fines de semana.



No merecieron palmar ni contra nosotros, ni hoy. 

Era un partido con bastante probabilidad de empate, pero con 1-1, el penalty que no parece que sea; y con 2-1, un palo y la parada de Ter Stegen. Los detalles te pueden favorecer o no.

De todas, el Barcelona me deja la misma sensación. En casa con equipos medianos si, pero ese es el nivel que tiene. Al Dinamo de Kiev le ganarán, y contra nosotros será otro partido de detalles. Para pasar a Octavos y hacer top-4 en Liga creo que les da, pero ya está.


----------



## DRIDMA (17 Oct 2021)

Ya sabemos que cuando las cosas se les ponen en contra pueden contar con los del pito... hablo del VARsa, por supuesto.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (17 Oct 2021)

Un saludo a los que estaban enfadados la semana pasada porque le habían robado un partido a la RFEF.


----------



## Barrunto (17 Oct 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Pues que se nieguen a ir a partidos no transcendentales ¿Qué se lo impide? Supongo que tendrá que ver con los contratos que tienen con las marcas y con los propios clubs.
> 
> Aquí hay algo que se nos escapa, van obligados por alguna razón que no nos cuentan, cuando podrían fingir una lesión en su club y librarse.



Si no van a la selección, al menos sin un acuerdo amistoso, se les prohíbe jugar con los clubes. Cosas de la FIFA.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Oct 2021)

Es que a ver, el árbitro en directo ha pitado penalti, y en la repetición parece que Gayá toca el balón. Pero como la repetición no es clara, pues se ha quedado la cosa como está.

Tened en cuenta que si les llaman al monitor, el 98% de las veces es para corregir la decisión. Si no, no les llaman. La opción "podría ser, pero es mejor que lo veas", no la usan. Si el de VAR no lo ve claro, no llama al árbitro de campo.

El año pasado, que yo recuerde, en toda la Liga solo en 2 ocasiones les llamaron al monitor y no cambiaron la decisión. Una fue la mano en el Wanda, que Hernández Hernández no vio, el árbitro de VAR dijo que era penalti para el Real Madrid, y Hernández Hernández se mantuvo en su decisión tras verla repetida.

La otra fue un fuera de juego posicional por interferencia con el portero (Creo que fue un Levante - Celta). Igual hubo alguna más, pero no me suena.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Me está sorprendiendo el Valencia, han salido valientes. El Barcelona con Ansu Fati y el Kun Aguero va a ganar gol, pero el juego hoy de momento se parece mucho al de los otros días. Veremos a ver como termina esto.
> 
> Edito: Penalty para el Barcelona que no parece penalty.  En fin. VAR para que.
> 
> No se está hablando mucho del partido de Shempions, pero una no-victoria nos pone en una situación "incómoda". Lo del Sheriff fue mala suerte y un acciente, pero en un torneo tan corto la suerte influye bastante, y no te puedes andar con muchas tonterias.



Hasta que aparece el clásico de siempre: el robo en el Camp Nou.


----------



## cebollo (18 Oct 2021)

Hace poco fue el 12 de Octubre, dejó aquí mi contribución a la Sociología. 

El iberoamericano que llama con reverencia y cariño Madre Patria a España tiene muchas opciones de ser madridista. 

El que habla de genocidio, expolio y se robaron el oro pues lo lógico es que sea del Barcelona. 

Con tesis doctorales peores, siendo de izquierdas se pueden dar clases en Yale.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Oct 2021)

Imágenes exclusivas del Var$A-Orchatencia de ayer:


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Oct 2021)

A ver si el descanso les viene bien para estar espabilados y no repetir el ridículo que hicieron en la última jornada.


----------



## filets (19 Oct 2021)

Las traiciones y los fondos de inversión que despidieron a Messi


Florentino Pérez convenció al CEO del Barcelona para deshacer el acuerdo entre Laporta, Tebas y Roures



www.abc.es





En este artículo se confirma lo que dije en Agosto. Laporta estaba loco por la música de firmar con CVC, renovar a Messi y tirar palante
Fue Audax el que le paró los pies. Que se enteró por Florentino, porque Laporta lo habia pactado todo con Tebas y Roures a espaldas de su junta directiva.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Oct 2021)

Pinta a coñazo intenso el partido de esta noche...

Haber si sacan ya la superliga de los cojones.


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2021)

Esta tarde noche, para mi de puta madre... primero a las 19 h juega mi Málaga y a las 21h mi Mandril. Ouuuuu Yeahhh


----------



## artemis (19 Oct 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Hace poco fue el 12 de Octubre, dejó aquí mi contribución a la Sociología.
> 
> El iberoamericano que llama con reverencia y cariño Madre Patria a España tiene muchas opciones de ser madridista.
> 
> ...



Joder menudo retraso gastas.. ¿Has pedido perdon por tu retraso?


----------



## JimTonic (19 Oct 2021)

bueno ya he hablado con mi proveedor dea aliexpress pra que me enviara nuevos "datos" y poder ver los partidos durante 1 año


por 16 euros al mes no se puede pedir mas, tienes acessos a todos los canales del mundo inlcuido de pago , mas detalle por privado


----------



## filets (19 Oct 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> bueno ya he hablado con mi proveedor dea aliexpress pra que me enviara nuevos "datos" y poder ver los partidos durante 1 año
> 
> 
> por 16 euros al mes no se puede pedir mas, tienes acessos a todos los canales del mundo inlcuido de pago , mas detalle por privado



para eso hace falta satelite ¿no?


----------



## JimTonic (19 Oct 2021)

filets dijo:


> para eso hace falta satelite ¿no?



perdon, son 16 euros anuales, y no con esto no precisas DECO, simplemente te dan aceeso a un servidor durante un año


Te mandan un enlace .m3u con el user y la password y la direccion del servidor, y luego te mandan un enlace EPG con la programacion


con estos 3 enlaces los metes en un IPTV player y a disfrutar durante un año de 10.000 canales de television


No, no hace falta satelite, tu te refieres a los CCLines, y CCAM, que te dan las claves durante 3 años por 7 euros, esto es mas caro, y siempre depende de que no les pillen y bloqueen el firewall en tu pais


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (19 Oct 2021)

Lo del Shaktar va a ser un partido difícil


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Oct 2021)

Antes del partido y ya que nos gusta el fútbol y tenemos cosas en común, os dejo un hilo que se que os gustará:





__





Humor - MADRE MIA: vuelven las jacas: la de los GORILAS: EXCLUSIVA OBIWANCHERNOBIL


Aquí tenemos una jaca de primerísima calidad, no le falta ningún diente, ni extremidad, un ejemplar de muy buena calidad, un producto premium al que le concedo el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil. Melafo a los gorilas si hace falta. Espero vuestra experta opinión sobre la jaca melodías.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (19 Oct 2021)

PSG-Leipzig hoy


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Oct 2021)

Nos van a apiolar


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (19 Oct 2021)

Filtran un documento de la nueva Superliga: sin clubes permanentes, 20 equipos... y sorpresas


A pesar de que hay muchos intereses por parte de la UEFA en que el proyecto de la Superliga fracase, lo cierto es que el mismo está más vivo que nunca… y en movimiento. Con novedades y mejoras en relación al primer proyecto que presentó en su día de forma oficial Florentino Pérez.




www.defensacentral.com





Posibles cambios en la Superliga. Dos divisiones de 20 equipos cada una y sin plazas fijas. Los 12 fundadores empezarían en la primera división.

En cierto modo me ha hecho recordar la primera Liga española, fundada por los nueve equipos que en aquella fecha habían sido campeones o finalistas de la Copa del Rey, más uno más salió de un torneo clasificatorio.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Oct 2021)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Filtran un documento de la nueva Superliga: sin clubes permanentes, 20 equipos... y sorpresas
> 
> 
> A pesar de que hay muchos intereses por parte de la UEFA en que el proyecto de la Superliga fracase, lo cierto es que el mismo está más vivo que nunca… y en movimiento. Con novedades y mejoras en relación al primer proyecto que presentó en su día de forma oficial Florentino Pérez.
> ...



Y como eligen a los otros 8 de la primera división.

Haciendo una segunda división si que se apuntan otros más pequeños.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (19 Oct 2021)

A Grealish se le ve cansado


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (19 Oct 2021)

2-0 ganando el City


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (19 Oct 2021)

Guardiola en mi opinión está sobrevalorado, pero no se pueden negar estas 2 cosas:

1-Sus equipos juegan bien

2-Explota a los jóvenes talentos (Messi, Kimmich y ahora Foden)


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2021)

Jajajajajajajajaaja jajajajaajajaja jajajajajaja ajajajajaja, ah no, que todavia no ha empezado...


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajaaja jajajajaajajaja jajajajajaja ajajajajaja, ah no, que todavia no ha empezado...



qué cabrón, me has hecho dudar jajaja


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Oct 2021)

Joder juega el váter de los cojones.


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2021)

A cero grados...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> A cero grados...




No pasa nada que ganan mucho estos hijos de puta, y el que sale en tu foto se levanta 3 millones de euros al año ni más ni menos.


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder juega el váter de los cojones.





Edge2 dijo:


> A cero grados...



se está poniendo todo a favor

de que nos abran el ojal, digo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Oct 2021)

Tu también eres un ciborg?.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Oct 2021)

Por cierto esta noche en el hilo de los nocturnos una entrevista a un aclamado forero.

Íntimo y personal, como nunca habíais visto a los foreros.

En otro orden de cosas hoy me trago el partido desde el móvil de los cojones porque a los de vomistar no les sale de los huevos poner el fútbol en su aplicación de TV.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (19 Oct 2021)

Va a ser un partido muy difícil, más encima están a 0 grados


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Oct 2021)

Me cago en la puta mi vecina a debido cambiar la contraseña.

Tenéis enlace para verlo web please?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


>



100% PACO


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Oct 2021)

Yo estoy con el ATM - LVP en el desco "tuneao"

¿Hay algún buen stream del RM - SHK?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Oct 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Yo estoy con el ATM - LVP en el desco "tuneao"
> 
> ¿Hay algún buen stream del RM - SHK?




Un enlace web no nos vendría mal la verdad.


----------



## pepetemete (19 Oct 2021)

Estoy llegando a la masa critica de negros que puedo ver jugando en equipos "europeos" ...su Puta madre.


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Oct 2021)

En stream2watch habrá algún link, no?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Oct 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> En stream2watch habrá algún link, no?



No me deja desde el teléfono sin instalar vpn


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Oct 2021)

gol del Liverpool


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> gol del Liverpool



Es pa despistar


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2021)

Y gol de Tortuga


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No me deja desde el teléfono sin instalar vpn



Cambia los DNS y no te hace falta VPN

Busca algo asín








Servidores DNS: qué son, cómo configurarlos en iOS y Android y cuáles son los mejores y más rápidos


Aunque la navegación por Internet resulte realmente sencilla del lado de usuario, la complejidad interna de la red es mucho más elevada que eso. Hay multitud...




www.xatakamovil.com


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Oct 2021)

joder minuto 14 y palmando 0-2?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Oct 2021)

esta el tema complicao en el metropolitano... 0-2


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Cambia los DNS y no te hace falta VPN
> 
> Busca algo asín
> 
> ...




Thanks, me he descargado una aplicación VPN haber si me apaño


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2021)

Un poco tibios pero ya están en el área contraria


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Thanks, me he descargado una aplicación VPN haber si me apaño



No hay que bajar aplicación de nada


----------



## fachacine (19 Oct 2021)

Otro partido con Lucas Vater de lateral derecho. Otro partido para sufrir en defensa y morirnos de asco con 1000 pases hacia atrás


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Oct 2021)

gol del Atleti (1-2)


----------



## pepetemete (19 Oct 2021)

Que asco de partido, que pongan a todos los negros ya de una puta vez y así dejo de ver el puto fútbol.
Y no soy racista, pero joder que puta mierda , que aburrimiento.


----------



## HArtS (19 Oct 2021)

El Madrid de Ancelotti es igual de plano y lento que el de ZZ... Sólo que con el calvo la defensa estaba mejor trabajada. 

Parece que la triste realidad es esa, sólo hay equipo para el uno a cero.

Lo otro: Aún estamos a tiempo de destituir a Ancelotti. Pero hay que destituirlo hoy, mañana es tarde.


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2021)

La ha tenido el Sactar, ojito...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> No hay que bajar aplicación de nada
> Ver archivo adjunto 812357




Pues no me va ningún enlace al furgol


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues no me va ningún enlace al furgol











Regarder Shakhtar Real Madrid streaming live Shakhtar vs Real Madrid streaming direct


Regarder Shakhtar Real Madrid Streaming HD Voir Shakhtar vs Real Madrid Live direct Shakhtar vs Real Madrid liens streaming pour regarder le match



www.fcstream.cc


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (19 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues no me va ningún enlace al furgol



Yo tampoco consigo verlo


----------



## fachacine (19 Oct 2021)

Probad aquí, no me va desde Firefox pero sí desde Edge:

JanJua.tv - Channel: abcd41


----------



## pepetemete (19 Oct 2021)

Para los que pedís enlaces...
Compraros un deco compatible con CCCAM, una parabólica , internet y contratáis un server por 40 pavos al año o así. Y si no buscáis las CCCAM diarias que aparecen por internet y lo vais todo, sin cortes ni pollas


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Oct 2021)

jodeeerrrr griezmann


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues no me va ningún enlace al furgol



Aquí con masmovil / yoigo va perfect


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Oct 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Probad aquí, no me va desde Firefox pero sí desde Edge:
> 
> JanJua.tv - Channel: abcd41



Gracias funciona!


----------



## fachacine (19 Oct 2021)

También la aplicación Sota Play, está en la Play Store, la probé el otro dia y funciona


----------



## Detroll (19 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues no me va ningún enlace al furgol



mira tus mensajes privados


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Oct 2021)

que le pasa al entrenador del shakar?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Oct 2021)

pepetemete dijo:


> Para los que pedís enlaces...
> Compraros un deco compatible con CCCAM, una parabólica , internet y contratáis un server por 40 pavos al año o así. Y si no buscáis las CCCAM diarias que aparecen por internet y lo vais todo, sin cortes ni pollas



yo lo tengo así, pero sólo están echando el ATM-LIV.
De hecho, hace unas semanas cuando también coincidieron varios partidos, también echaron el del Atleti (y no el del RM)
Algo extraño


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2021)

Le acaban de empatar al Peseyé


----------



## pepetemete (19 Oct 2021)

Al final Luis Enrique va a ser el más listo y hay que tirar de canteranos a saco.


----------



## pepetemete (19 Oct 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> yo lo tengo así, pero sólo están echando el ATM-LIV.
> De hecho, hace unas semanas cuando también coincidieron varios partidos, también echaron el del Atleti (y no el del RM)
> Algo extraño



Por Astra? Movistar plus?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Oct 2021)

Yo lo estoy viendo aquí, sin grandes problemas:



https://free.stream2watch.sx/video/shakhtar-donetsk-vs-real-madrid-2021-10-19-19-00-00


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Oct 2021)

empata el Atleti (2-2)


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Oct 2021)

pepetemete dijo:


> Por Astra? Movistar plus?



Exacto, por Astra (con el paquete de canales del M+)


----------



## pepetemete (19 Oct 2021)

El problema del Madrid es que no tiene contraataque, y en cuanto se dan cuenta, la defensa del contrario ya está organizada.
Ese es un gran problema.


----------



## pepetemete (19 Oct 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Exacto, por Astra (con el paquete de canales del M+)



Que raro, me imagino quer será una C-LINE del día limitada...o estás abonado?


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2021)

Se la tienen que meter ellos...


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Oct 2021)

Golaso


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Oct 2021)

pepetemete dijo:


> Que raro, me imagino quer será una C-LINE del día limitada...o estás abonado?



tengo un par de CClines con validez para dos años...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Oct 2021)

gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal


----------



## Detroll (19 Oct 2021)

vaya golazo del mdrid


----------



## fachacine (19 Oct 2021)

De risa


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Oct 2021)

hostia qué chorra el Madrid


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2021)

Alquien se ha hecho un Eric Garcia


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Oct 2021)

La ramatada y el gal.


----------



## pepetemete (19 Oct 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> tengo un par de CClines con validez para dos años...



Pues sí que es raro, no eñe si normalmente funciona, pero prueba con una de prueba de algún sitio, porque debería de funcionar.
Yo estoy en un server desde hace casi 3 años y ni un puto corte, de maravilla.
Si te interesa saber el nombre, si quieres te lo paso por privado


----------



## fachacine (19 Oct 2021)

No sé vosotros pero yo sigo echando mucho de menos a Bale en ataque


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Oct 2021)

pepetemete dijo:


> Pues sí que es raro, no eñe si normalmente funciona, pero prueba con una de prueba de algún sitio, porque debería de funcionar.
> Yo estoy en un server desde hace casi 3 años y ni un puto corte, de maravilla.
> Si te interesa saber el nombre, si quieres te lo paso por privado



Gracias. De momento me voy arreglando, lo veo todo de puta madre,,, lo único eso, que cuando coinciden varios partidos a la vez, sólo me da uno (y coincide que siempre es el del Atleti)... jaja


----------



## pepetemete (19 Oct 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> No sé vosotros pero yo sigo echando mucho de menos a Bale en ataque



Bale, Planzard e incluso Mariano


----------



## qbit (19 Oct 2021)

Buen gol.


----------



## pepetemete (19 Oct 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Gracias. De momento me voy arreglando, lo veo todo de puta madre,,, lo único eso, que cuando coinciden varios partidos a la vez, sólo me da uno (y coincide que siempre es el del Atleti)... jaja



Pues sí que es raro, y un poco jodienda, pero aún así, yo buscaría en el descanso una C-LINE de prueba al menos para ver si puedes ver el partido.
Suerte hamijo


----------



## Detroll (19 Oct 2021)

total no te pierdes nada, emoción si eres del madrid, pero el partido es aburrido aburrido


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Oct 2021)

Menuda mierda de partido.

Me da cosilla ver a Modric que ya no le llega la gasolina, pedazo de futbolista.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Oct 2021)

Menuda mierda de partido.

Me da cosilla ver a Modric que ya no le llega la gasolina, pedazo de futbolista.


----------



## The Replicant (19 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> A cero grados...



ni frio ni calor

taluecs


----------



## Edu.R (19 Oct 2021)

Me vale un 0-1 con el gol en propia puerta, ya remataremos en el Bernabeu si hace falta... o en Moldavia, si nos dejan . Vamos a sumar, que si no acabamos ganando, ya vamos derrapando lo que queda, y lo mismo nos salimos de la curva.

El PSG por cierto empate y gracias, merecería ir palmando y por más de un gol.


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2021)

Pues la segunda parte empieza bien


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pues la segunda parte empieza bien



qué pasó??


----------



## Detroll (19 Oct 2021)

Bueno, si vemos un desfile de patadas al menos no será tan aburrido


----------



## qbit (19 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Cambia los DNS y no te hace falta VPN
> 
> Busca algo asín
> 
> ...



No entiendo porqué usar un DNS distinto va a enmascararte.


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> qué pasó??



Casemiro al suelo

Golazo de Vini


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Oct 2021)

Asistencia de Modric,gol de Vinicius y para el comentarista todos los elogios son para Benzema que se limita a aprovechar el regalo...

El mejor jugador del equipo,el más importante,bla bla...


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2021)

Benzema está a un nivel de 10. El pase al hueco de Modric excelso y definición perfecta de Vini. Menudo golazo.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Oct 2021)

marca negricius! (está en su salsa... negra)


----------



## fachacine (19 Oct 2021)

Pues oye igual con Mendy recuperamos robustez en defensa


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2021)

Kroos le da otro rollo en el equilibrio del Madrid


----------



## Edu.R (19 Oct 2021)

Los del Sheriff que paren ya con la broma, por Dios


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Oct 2021)

looooooooooooooooooool


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2021)

Qué locurón del gol de Negricius copón.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Oct 2021)

yo siempre fui de negricius, busquen mis mensajes


----------



## Señor Moscoso (19 Oct 2021)

O REIIIIIIIIIIII VINIGOL!


----------



## fachacine (19 Oct 2021)

Vinicius Balón de Oro, qué golazo


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2021)

Segundo de Vini 



qbit dijo:


> No entiendo porqué usar un DNS distinto va a enmascararte.



Porque las DNS son privacidac en sí mismo, la dirección te la deja de resolver tu DNS por defecto, que es el que ha bloqueado esa dirección y ojo que la DNS está en el propio router y toca cambiar


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Oct 2021)

El mejor jugador del equipo,el más importante bla bla bla...posiblemente sea Vinicius,con sus cosas y su descontrol pero es quien aporta desequilibrio,a Benzema le quitas y ni se nota (si sacas a alguien medio bueno claro)


----------



## el ruinas II (19 Oct 2021)

vaya golazo de vini, la virgen santisima


----------



## Detroll (19 Oct 2021)

el golazo de vini ha sido este. Coño ni Don Ronaldo en sus mejores tiempos


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Oct 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> O'REI definiendo como Romario.
> 
> Quedan pocos billetes en el carro de Vini. ACEPTAMOS ARREPENTIDOS.



TENEMOS EL CARRO LLENO. 

Se aceptan arrepentidos dispuestos a SUPLICAR.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (19 Oct 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> yo siempre fui de negricius, busquen mis mensajes



Y yo del amego, segarro amego


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2021)

Modric y Kroos también le dan un sentido al juego tremendo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Segundo de Vini
> 
> 
> Porque las DNS son privacidac en sí mismo, la dirección te la deja de resolver tu DNS por defecto, que es el que ha bloqueado esa dirección y ojo que la DNS está en el propio router y toca cambiar



Are you sure?


----------



## Edu.R (19 Oct 2021)

Benzema distrayendo a los defensas y al portero para que Vini marque a placer el 0-3


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2021)

El Peseyé va perdiendo en casa


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Benzema distrayendo a los defensas y al portero para que Vini marque a placer el 0-3



claramente ha sido merito suyo


----------



## Señor Moscoso (19 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Benzema distrayendo a los defensas y al portero para que Vini marque a placer el 0-3



Sin los intangibles Vini no podria haberla empujado a placer de esa forma...


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Are you sure?



Si no lo han cambiado el bloqueo de webs sigue siendo a traves de denegarlo el DNS, que timofónica ha llegado a bloquear hasta a Twitch


----------



## Detroll (19 Oct 2021)

otro vaya tela


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2021)

Los que no entraban contra el Sheriff, están entrando hoy.


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2021)

Igualito que los partidos del año pasado


----------



## el ruinas II (19 Oct 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> El Madrid de Ancelotti es igual de plano y lento que el de ZZ... Sólo que con el calvo la defensa estaba mejor trabajada.
> 
> Parece que la triste realidad es esa, sólo hay equipo para el uno a cero.
> 
> Lo otro: Aún estamos a tiempo de destituir a Ancelotti. Pero hay que destituirlo hoy, mañana es tarde.


----------



## fachacine (19 Oct 2021)

Es que Rodrygo es un chaval que tiene gol, para mí sin Bale la banda derecha es para Rodrygo, ni Lucas ni Asensio ni inventos, la pareja Vini-Rodrygo por las bandas es a dia de hoy titular indiscutible ambos


----------



## qbit (19 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El mejor jugador del equipo,el más importante bla bla bla...posiblemente sea Vinicius,con sus cosas y su descontrol pero es quien aporta desequilibrio,a Benzema le quitas y ni se nota (si sacas a alguien medio bueno claro)



Déjalo ya tío. Nos aburres con tu odio antibenzemista.


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2021)

Pero si el Madrid el único inconveniente que tiene es la parte defensiva, la contención. Y dependiendo del resultado cómo está organizado, si está concentrado, etc. Pero la parte de juego, la media, la línea de 3/4 y los delanteros, es un equipo talentoso, rápido, asociativo y con recambios y revulsivos. Atrás es otra cosa...


----------



## el ruinas II (19 Oct 2021)

sale marcelo la reputa que lo pario


----------



## qbit (19 Oct 2021)

Venga, un golito más, que quiero una supergoleada.


----------



## qbit (19 Oct 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> sale marcelo la reputa que lo pario



Se jodió el partido.


----------



## Detroll (19 Oct 2021)

Benzemá cabrón, pasale a vini para el hat-trick


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2021)

Pues empata el peseyé


----------



## HArtS (19 Oct 2021)

Me alegra que ese mensaje envejeciera mal.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Oct 2021)

joder el amego tenia a marcelou solo


----------



## Edu.R (19 Oct 2021)

Lo del PSG es un canteo terrible, el 1-0 viene de una falta que le hacen al Leipzig, y el 3-2 de un penaltito que da risa.

Lamentable.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (19 Oct 2021)

Doblete de Messi

@Obiwanchernobil según tu estaba acabado....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Oct 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Doblete de Messi
> 
> @Obiwanchernobil según tu estaba acabado....




Y lo está, no lo digo yo, lo hemos visto los últimos 4 años en el Catalonia CF.


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2021)

Quitais las ganas de vivir.


----------



## filets (19 Oct 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Doblete de Messi
> 
> @Obiwanchernobil según tu estaba acabado....



el penalty se lo han hecho a Mbappé


----------



## Señor Moscoso (19 Oct 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Doblete de Messi
> 
> @Obiwanchernobil según tu estaba acabado....



Falta el gol de Ramos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Oct 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Falta el gol de Ramos




Y el de Pilar Rubio.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Oct 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Déjalo ya tío. Nos aburres con tu odio antibenzemista.



No le odio,pero me molesta que me quieran vender como estrella a un tío que no lo es...

Vamos,si a alguien le parece normal un comentarista que a la mínima aprovecha para soltar que es el jugador más importante del equipo que se lo haga mirar...a mí me suena a que me quieren vender la moto.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Oct 2021)

me he dado cuen de que cavaminga no es negro. los negrocs se llaman mbdongo, kotlongo, mbelele y cosas así.. no se llaman eduardo.


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2021)

Marcelo no está ni para el Castilla B


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Oct 2021)

Ya lo he quitado, he visto hasta el segundo de ficticios.

Haber si contra Catalonia le da por hacer algo así.

Respecto a lo que decís de Messi, lo mismo su. Charo le ha dicho que si marcaba le dejaba realizar una descarga controlada.


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> me he dado cuen de que cavaminga no es negro. los negrocs se llaman mbdongo, kotlongo, mbelele y cosas así.. no se llaman eduardo.



Intentan despistar


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2021)

No sé qué habrán visto los de Movistar a Roberto Larcos para ficharle la verdad. Quiero con todo mi corasao a Roberto Larcos pero es que no veas...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Oct 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> me he dado cuen de que cavaminga no es negro. los negrocs se llaman mbdongo, kotlongo, mbelele y cosas así.. no se llaman eduardo.




Es de cuenca.


----------



## filets (19 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ya lo he quitado, he visto hasta el segundo de ficticios.
> 
> Haber si contra Catalonia le da por hacer algo así.
> 
> Respecto a lo que decís de Messi, lo mismo su. Charo le ha dicho que si marcaba le dejaba realizar una descarga controlada.



Aprende la diferencia entre "a ver" y "haber" que no aciertas ni una... HIJO DE PUTA


----------



## Edu.R (19 Oct 2021)

El Atleti y el Leipzig robadísimos.

Veros los resúmenes, vais a gostar.


----------



## vurvujo (19 Oct 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> me he dado cuen de que cavaminga no es negro. los negrocs se llaman mbdongo, kotlongo, mbelele y cosas así.. no se llaman eduardo.



Es de origen angoleño. Ya se hizo medio broma hace unas dos o tres semanas, pero todos los de origen portugues son casi los únicos católicos que tiene el Madrid (Camavinga, Vinicus, Marcelo, Rodrygo)


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Oct 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> No sé qué habrán visto los de Movistar a Roberto Larcos para ficharle la verdad. Quiero con todo mi corasao a Roberto Larcos pero es que no veas...




Si, lo de conjugar verbos no parece una habilidad que domine, además de tener una voz muy desagradable.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Oct 2021)

El iturralde este debería empezar a tratarse de lo del retraso,empieza a ser muy serio lo suyo...









"¿Tendremos la misma polémica que con el gol de Mbappé?"


Iturralde González disecciona en el Carrusel Deportivo de la Cadena SER el posible fuera de juego de Benzema en el primer gol del Madrid.




as.com


----------



## qbit (19 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Benzema distrayendo a los defensas y al portero para que Vini marque a placer el 0-3



Pero según alguno no es una estrella a pesar de haber metido muchísimos goles, con gran calidad y ser titular con todos los entrenadores, hartándose a ganar títulos.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Intentan despistar



joder es que yo oigo eduardo cavaminga y pienso en una joven promesa argentina o uruguashlla... es como si oyes Kontongo mumbele y te aparece un rubito summers.


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, lo de conjugar verbos no parece una habilidad que domine, además de tener una voz muy desagradable.


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2021)

Aburris...


----------



## filets (19 Oct 2021)

GOOOOOOOOOOOL de BENZEMÁ
BIBA EL MORO


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Oct 2021)

filets dijo:


> Aprende la diferencia entre "a ver" y "haber" que no aciertas ni una... HIJO DE PUTA




No entra dentro de mis deseos escribir según tu manera descrita.

¿Tu madre sigue vendiendo castañas?.


----------



## HArtS (19 Oct 2021)

Benzema consigue su gol.


----------



## el ruinas II (19 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Atleti y el Leipzig robadísimos.
> 
> Veros los resúmenes, vais a gostar.



me jode por el leipzig pero me alegro por el atleti, en general me alegro de que pierdan todos los equipos españoles excepto el español de barcelona


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Oct 2021)

la ceja de anceloti está contenta


----------



## vurvujo (19 Oct 2021)

Consiguió su golito Benzema. Llevaba rato buscándolo.


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2021)

Menuda cara tiene el entrenador del sactar... Yo salia rapido de ahi...


----------



## qbit (19 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Si no lo han cambiado el bloqueo de webs sigue siendo a traves de denegarlo el DNS, que timofónica ha llegado a bloquear hasta a Twitch



Sí, no recordaba que en mis tiempos con Robafone tenía que poner los DNS de Google.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (19 Oct 2021)

filets dijo:


> el penalty se lo han hecho a Mbappé



Van turnándose los penaltis


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2021)

0-5 igualito que el año pasado, es más, la portería a cero


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es de cuenca.



claro, eduardo el de cuenca


----------



## fachacine (19 Oct 2021)

Ahora otra manita en el clásico


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Oct 2021)

vurvujo dijo:


> Es de origen angoleño. Ya se hizo medio broma hace unas dos o tres semanas, pero todos los de origen portugues son casi los únicos católicos que tiene el Madrid (Camavinga, Vinicus, Marcelo, Rodrygo)



la verdad no sabía de donde era. me gusta el chaval.


----------



## filets (19 Oct 2021)

Haaland hoy no la ha olido
Vamos, que no es dios
Que se baje de la parra


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2021)

El Benzema de otras temporadas se podrá criticar, el que jugaba contra Higuaín, el que cuando estaba con CR7 o lo que queráis... este Benzema es imposible criticarlo. Está a un nivel del mejor del mundo.


----------



## qbit (19 Oct 2021)

0-5. Súpergoleada.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (19 Oct 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Falta el gol de Ramos



No está convocado


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> 0-5 igualito que el año pasado, es más, la portería a cero



De todos modos este Shacktar es un equipo muy técnico y defensivamente no son nada del otro mundo, un equipo poco rocoso. Aún así es lo que digo. A este Madrid hay que verle con un buen físico, todos operativos, en marzo/abril/mayo contra equipos que le van a hacer sufrir más en la parte defensiva. Ahí es donde habrá que analizar en condiciones al equipo merengue.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Oct 2021)

El PSG:

Marca el 1-0 tras una falta en la frontal a favor del Leipzig, que el árbitro no pita.
Marca el 3-2 con un penalty que es de RISA.
Con 3-2, Verratti corta un disparo del Leipzig que iba a puerta con la mano, y por supuesto no es penalty.
Y minutos después, le regalan al PSG otro penalty via VAR, que ha fallado Mbappé.

Mira que en Champions suele haber poca polémica, pero menudo arbitraje más DESCARADO que le han hecho al Leipzig, que llegó a ponerse 1-2 con justicia, pero CLARO, asi a ver quien es el guapo que rasca algo.

Y lo del penalty anulado al Atleti, todavía me estoy despollando de la risa. Es la 1º vez que veo anular un penalty por VAR con contacto suficiente


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2021)

Fallar penaltis hace que valga 200 millones¿? mejor que se quede allí...


----------



## filets (19 Oct 2021)

El AC Milan CERO puntos despues de 3 partidos


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El PSG:
> 
> Marca el 1-0 tras una falta en la frontal a favor del Leipzig, que el árbitro no pita.
> Marca el 3-2 con un penalty que es de RISA.
> ...



Ese partido ha sido bochornoso.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Oct 2021)

Bueno por hoy está todo el pescado vendido, lo bueno llega este fin de semana, ahora a ponerme una raya de cocaína y beberme una refrescante lata de Monster.


----------



## euromelon (19 Oct 2021)

filets dijo:


> Haaland hoy no la ha olido
> Vamos, que no es dios
> Que se baje de la parra



No se sacan conclusiones de unpartido


----------



## Edu.R (19 Oct 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Ese partido ha sido bochornoso.



Es que ha sido una verguenza, de verdad. Al final no dirán mucho, pero este partido se lo hacen a un equipo gordo en una eliminatoria y queda al nivel de Ovrebo en Stanford Bridge.

No me jodas, 2 penaltys y un gol regalados  . Lo de la mano del PSG todavía lo puedo disculpar, porque es verdad que está apoyada en el suelo, pero el disparo iba a puerta. Las otras 3 jugadas son... buf, sobretodo el 1º penalty, es que ni aposta.


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> De todos modos este Shacktar es un equipo muy técnico y defensivamente no son nada del otro mundo, un equipo poco rocoso. Aún así es lo que digo. A este Madrid hay que verle con un buen físico, todos operativos, en marzo/abril/mayo contra equipos que le van a hacer sufrir más en la parte defensiva. Ahí es donde habrá que analizar en condiciones al equipo merengue.



De momento no va a haber otro para ganar la liga y si terminan entre los 8 mejores tampoco creo que hay que hacer drama; y por supuesto Vinicius te puede terminar con mínimo 20 goles y el amego con alguno más


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El PSG:
> 
> Marca el 1-0 tras una falta en la frontal a favor del Leipzig, que el árbitro no pita.
> Marca el 3-2 con un penalty que es de RISA.
> ...



ah los petrodolares de LIVERpool y psg


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2021)

Al final puede que traguemos falo de mamadou y falo nórdico viéndolos vestido de blanco... y con gostosidad.


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es que ha sido una verguenza, de verdad. Al final no dirán mucho, pero este partido se lo hacen a un equipo gordo en una eliminatoria y queda al nivel de Ovrebo en Stanford Bridge.
> 
> No me jodas, 2 penaltys y un gol regalados  . Lo de la mano del PSG todavía lo puedo disculpar, porque es verdad que está apoyada en el suelo, pero el disparo iba a puerta. Las otras 3 jugadas son... buf, sobretodo el 1º penalty, es que ni aposta.



Poco se hablará de esto, al menos aquí y en medios franceses. En Alemania será otra cosa. 

Robo es quedarse corto.


----------



## qbit (19 Oct 2021)

El 22 de septiembre, 6-1 al Mallorca en liga, fue la última vez con victoria por 5 golitos de diferencia. En Copaeuropa fue el 6 noviembre 2019 al Galatasaray por 6-0.


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> De momento no va a haber otro para ganar la liga y si terminan entre los 8 mejores tampoco creo que hay que hacer drama; y por supuesto Vinicius te puede terminar con mínimo 20 goles y el amego con alguno más



Hablo de Champions. Contra equipos como Chelsea, Bayern y company... en liga sí creo que vamos a estar ahí.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ah los petrodolares de LIVERpool y psg



Lo del Liverpool, para mi viendo el criterio que aplican el 99% de las veces, el penalty al Atleti era penalty. Encima van y ponen las imagenes a x0.01 de velocidad para que parezca que el contacto no es suficiente para que sea penalty...

Pero es que el que le han pitado al Liverpool es parecido, y la roja a Griezmann pues si, es roja porque aunque ha sido un accidente, Griezmann le ha puesto los tacos en la cara al jugador del Liverpool.

Pero lo del PSG me ha parecido una vergüenza, además el árbitro (Marco Guida) no me suena de NADA, si que he leido que ha pitado antes algún partido de Champions (Habrá que ver cuales), pero no es un árbitro "de los gordos". Vergonzoso.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Lo del Liverpool, para mi viendo el criterio que aplican el 99% de las veces, el penalty al Atleti era penalty. Encima van y ponen las imagenes a x0.01 de velocidad para que parezca que el contacto no es suficiente para que sea penalty...
> 
> Pero es que el que le han pitado al Liverpool es parecido, y la roja a Griezmann pues si, es roja porque aunque ha sido un accidente, Griezmann le ha puesto los tacos en la cara al jugador del Liverpool.
> 
> Pero lo del PSG me ha parecido una vergüenza, además el árbitro no me suena de NADA, si que he leido que ha pitado antes algún partido de Champions (Habrá que ver cuales), pero no es un árbitro "de los gordos". Vergonzoso.



que casualidad ZLATAN ibramovihc le planta una patada en la cara a alguien y fue amarilla


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Oct 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Pero según alguno no es una estrella a pesar de haber metido muchísimos goles, con gran calidad y ser titular con todos los entrenadores, hartándose a ganar títulos.



Un jugador correcto,buen jugador como otros muchos elevado a la categoría de superestrella por la presión mediática (solo hay que ver la retransmisión de hoy)

Pero bueno,que no quiero ser cansino


----------



## Edu.R (19 Oct 2021)

Vale, el árbitro del PSG - Leipzig había arbitrado hasta ahora, TRES partidos de Champions en TRES temporadas (Un partido por temporada)... este nombre me le voy a apuntar, porque es el tipo perfecto para liarla.


----------



## fachacine (19 Oct 2021)

¿Trofeo al mejor jugador del partido a Benzema? Venga no me jodas, con Vini marcando 2 golazos y dando una asistencia


----------



## _Suso_ (19 Oct 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> El Benzema de otras temporadas se podrá criticar, el que jugaba contra Higuaín, el que cuando estaba con CR7 o lo que queráis... este Benzema es imposible criticarlo. Está a un nivel del mejor del mundo.



Doy fe y eso que yo era anti benzemá nivel dios


----------



## Edu.R (19 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> que casualidad ZLATAN ibramovihc le planta una patada en la cara a alguien y fue amarilla



Es verdad. Son jugadas casi idénticas.

Para mi lo del Atleti se puede considerar "mala suerte", o un arbitraje "malo", pero nada que ver con el que le han hecho al PSG. Todo sea dicho un PSG que de mediocampo hacia atrás, tiene casi nivel Europa League. Con el Brujas 1-1, y hoy le ha ganado al Leipzig con un arbitraje de risa.


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Doy fe y eso que yo era anti benzemá nivel dios



He sido muy crítico con Benzema, pero lo de esta temporada??? 

Eso no quita que haya algún partido que desaparezca, es normal también, pero está que se sale, en el Madrid y con su selección.


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> ¿Trofeo al mejor jugador del partido a Benzema? Venga no me jodas, con Vini marcando 2 golazos y dando una asistencia









Sin quitar mérito a Vini, Benzema ha estado en todas las jugadas de gol, iniciando el juego, y es espectacular verle jugar en la línea de 3/4 y arriba encajonado asociándose. Juega y hace jugar...

Pero se lo podría haber llevado Vini perfectamente.


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## DRIDMA (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Hablo de Champions. Contra equipos como Chelsea, Bayern y company... en liga sí creo que vamos a estar ahí.



De momento contra todo un Inter ya les han ganado en casa, que tú tengas favoritos no dice una mierda y encima el Chelsea, que este año se te planta en la uropa lig; y el Bayern se ha enfrentado al Farsa, que tampoco dice una mierda y tampoco es vaya aplastando por su liga


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (19 Oct 2021)

Veamos acá el "espectacular" negocio del Barça, rendimiento en la champions:

Messi+Suarez+Griezmann= 7 goles

Todo el Barça: 0 goles y 0 remates a portería


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Oct 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Doy fe y eso que yo era anti benzemá nivel dios



traidor


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> De momento contra todo un Inter ya les han ganado en casa, que tú tengas favoritos no dice una mierda y encima el Chelsea, que este año se te planta en la uropa lig; y el Bayern se ha enfrentado al Farsa, que tampoco dice una mierda y tampoco es vaya aplastando por su liga



He puesto esos ejemplos como podría haber puesto City o PSG. Hablo que me gusta analizar seriamente al Madrid contra esos equipos grandes de Europa... Y que el físico de los jugadores, que estén disponibles, etc en la recta final de temporada pues es donde se verá cómo se compite. Porque donde me ofrece dudas el Madrid es en defensa, tras la salida de su pareja de centrales titular de la temporada pasada y porque hemos empezado con algunos lesionados. Y que el partido de hoy, a pesar de las buenas sensaciones, es siempre lo mismo, muy buenas maneras en la medular, en ataque, se crean ocasiones, pero atrás no sabemos realmente cómo jugamos... o no sabemos a qué nivel. Sólo eso.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Oct 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



puf,lo acabo de ver y si eso no es expulsion que venga dios y lo vea…

es que me imagino los comentarios si eso lo llega a hacer Ramos cuando estaba aqui,lo mismo acaba en el juzgado…


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2021)

No he visto el partido del Atleti pero alguien duda de que eso no sea expulsión?


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## Edu.R (19 Oct 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> No he visto el partido del Atleti pero alguien duda de que eso no sea expulsión?



Para mi es roja, aunque Griezmann tiene 0 intención de hacer la falta. Pero vaya, que a Zlatan no le han expulsado por una jugada muy parecida.

El problema es el penalty anulado por VAR. Para mi ahi si que puede haber quejas, y más cuando pitan penalty y si hay contacto JAMÁS se corrige. Es la primera vez que veo que corrigen un penalty con contacto.


----------



## ccc (19 Oct 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> ¿Trofeo al mejor jugador del partido a Benzema? Venga no me jodas, con Vini marcando 2 golazos y dando una asistencia



Hoy tenia el audio con Valdano y co y seguian con el rollo de la preasistencia: Como Benzema ni asiste ni mete goles, pues nos inventamos una estadistica que ni se puede evaluar: La preasistencia, con 2 cojones.

Imaginaros que el gol que ha marcado Vini lo marca Benzemalo: Valdano y el resto haciandose pajas en directo. Y es que ese gol solo lo marcan los elegidos y con el que demuestra tener una tecnica de la hostia (calidad por supuesto que no tiene Benzemalo ni para apagar).

Por cierto, el peso de Mendy en el partido ha sido una pasada: La consistencia defensiva se nota y mucho; solo al ver la rapidez del tio recuperando la posicion, evitando que Alaba tenga que salir de su zona y de esta manera no conceder espacios, te das cuenta que el equipo sube 3 niveles en el apartado defensivo; solo hace falta tener a Carvajal algo recuperado o directamente apostar por Nacho de lateral derecho y podemos tener una defensa de garantias.


----------



## _Suso_ (19 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> traidor



No es traidor coño, que lleva par de temporadas marcando goles y dando asistencias a lo grande, mira sus números, muy poquitos hay con esos números hoy en día en Europa y además no es de los que desaparece en los partidos grandes, hay que reconocer su paso adelante desde que se fue Ronaldo.


----------



## qbit (19 Oct 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> me he dado cuen de que cavaminga no es negro. los negrocs se llaman mbdongo, kotlongo, mbelele y cosas así.. no se llaman eduardo.



Son todos blancos. Así lo dicen los juntaletras, que nunca mienten: "El equipo blanco", "los blancos", etc.


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Para mi es roja, aunque Griezmann tiene 0 intención de hacer la falta. Pero vaya, que a Zlatan no le han expulsado por una jugada muy parecida.
> 
> El problema es el penalty anulado por VAR. Para mi ahi si que puede haber quejas, y más cuando pitan penalty y si hay contacto JAMÁS se corrige. Es la primera vez que veo que corrigen un penalty con contacto.



Pasa igual que con lo de la jugada de Mbappé los otros días... en el gol que nos mete Mbappé dan el gol como bueno, por el toque de Eric García y en cambio hoy, el Málaga contra el Huesca, al Málaga le anulan un gol cuando el balón precede y toca, proviene de un defensor del Huesca. Va y pita fuera de juego posicional a PeyBernes porque al parecer interfiere en la jugada, cuando no es así y está detrás del defensor oscense. Lo que es bueno para un partido y se pita, en otro, dependiendo de la interpretación, no se pita.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Oct 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Imaginaros que el gol que ha marcado Vini lo marca Benzemalo: Valdano y el resto haciandose pajas en directo. Y es que ese gol solo lo marcan los elegidos y con el que demuestra tener una tecnica de la hostia (calidad por supuesto que no tiene Benzemalo ni para apagar).



yo no se si Vinicius va a romper en fuera de serie o no,pero ese gol efectivamente es de elegido y lo que uno puede esperar de un jugador con vitola de estrella,no hace algo asi Benzema ni en sus mas humedos sueños…


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Se parece a uno que metió CR7 contra el Galatasaray


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (19 Oct 2021)

El PSG de Verrati hacia arriba juegan muy bien

Pero la defensa.....


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> He puesto esos ejemplos como podría haber puesto City o PSG. Hablo que me gusta analizar seriamente al Madrid contra esos equipos grandes de Europa... Y que el físico de los jugadores, que estén disponibles, etc en la recta final de temporada pues es donde se verá cómo se compite. Porque donde me ofrece dudas el Madrid es en defensa, tras la salida de su pareja de centrales titular de la temporada pasada y porque hemos empezado con algunos lesionados. Y que el partido de hoy, a pesar de las buenas sensaciones, es siempre lo mismo, muy buenas maneras en la medular, en ataque, se crean ocasiones, pero atrás no sabemos realmente cómo jugamos... o no sabemos a qué nivel. Sólo eso.



El problema es que uno de esos sólo lo vas a ver en cuartos por eso no hay ningún drama, por mvcho desgate que haya no se pasa bochorno porque este año tipos como Marcelo ya ni juegan y como equipo van a ir a más, otra cosa es que hicieran una segunda liguilla tras esta primera que ejem... ¿caer en octavos? No y la liga española por muy paco que sea no está tan baja de nivel, hasta el Rayo le podría ganar al Peseyé


----------



## JimTonic (19 Oct 2021)

vaya golazo de vini, vaya dos golazos de vini, es que el primero parece que ni siquiera la cuesta esfuerzo, y el segundo, joder el segundo, tampoco es decir mucho que las palmeras de la playa donde entrena en verano se mueven mas cuando hace viento, pero es un autentico golazo

me jode que el puto moro de benzema sea tan bueno , que un jodido islamista haya podido interiorizar el escudo del madrid tan bien, humilde trabajador, paso a paso, ayudando, sin disputas.....joder joder

partido bueno, cuando tienen atras a la defensa que tiene el madrid, a poco que les salga a los de delante, el partido está hecho. Me hubiera gustado un kross mas destructor, sobre todo cuando estaban replegados, pero hay que decir que sin meter una pierna molestaba como el que mas al borde del area en defensa


en fin, seguimos en la lucha que no va a ser facil, y se nota mucho mejor ambiente este año en el vestuario


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Oct 2021)

El Juani dijo:


>



se le está poniendo cara de imán


----------



## Harkkonen (19 Oct 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Pero si el Madrid el único inconveniente que tiene es la parte defensiva, la contención. Y dependiendo del resultado cómo está organizado, si está concentrado, etc. Pero la parte de juego, la media, la línea de 3/4 y los delanteros, es un equipo talentoso, rápido, asociativo y con recambios y revulsivos. Atrás es otra cosa...



Con Carvajal, Militao, Alaba y Mendy somos fuertes atrás...

Nos faltan un central suplente bueno en el juego aéreo y un lateral derecho titular para la temporada que viene


----------



## ccc (20 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> yo no se si Vinicius va a romper en fuera de serie o no,pero ese gol efectivamente es de elegido y lo que uno puede esperar de un jugador con vitola de estrella,no hace algo asi Benzema ni en sus mas humedos sueños…



Siempre he dicho que Vini y Odegaard eran los unicos jugadores jovenes que teniamos que *podrian *ser autenticos cracks mundiales; y aunque el noruego no esta demostrando nada, Vini esta volviendo a ser igual de determinante o mas que cuando estaba Solari.

Lo de gente ultimamente con Benzemalo no lo entiendo: Benzema ha jugado en lineas generales un muy buen anyo 2021, siendo el comienzo realmente espectacular: Si tenemos en cuenta el anyo completo de Benzemalo no esta por delante de Haaland, de Mbappe, de Lewandoski o de Lukaku. Benzemalo se lo come todo en el real madrid y hace lo que le sale de ls cojones: Ni Messi, Ni Ronaldo han tenido la libertad en sus epocas de maximo explendor, ni han recibido las asistencias que recibe Benzemalo desde hace mas de 3 anyos.

Si a mi me dan manyana 25M por Benzemalo lo vendo directo; que digo? doy incluso 25M por librarme de el.


----------



## El Juani (20 Oct 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Con Carvajal, Militao, Alaba y Mendy somos fuertes atrás...
> 
> Nos faltan un central suplente bueno en el juego aéreo y un lateral derecho titular para la temporada que viene



Si están todos disponibles sí... y después los cambios o sustitutos. Y es una línea en formación, no está tan hechos como la anterior línea defensiva. Hay que darles tiempo, claro que sí. Y de acuerdo contigo en lo de un central y un lateral derecho para próximos mercados.


----------



## _Suso_ (20 Oct 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Siempre he dicho que Vini y Odegaard eran los unicos jugadores jovenes que teniamos que *podrian *ser autenticos cracks mundiales; y aunque el noruego no esta demostrando nada, Vini esta volviendo a ser igual de determinante o mas que cuando estaba Solari.
> 
> Lo de gente ultimamente con Benzemalo no lo entiendo: Benzema ha jugado en lineas generales un muy buen anyo 2021, siendo el comienzo realmente espectacular: Si tenemos en cuenta el anyo completo de Benzemalo no esta por delante de Haaland, de Mbappe, de Lewandoski o de Lukaku. Benzemalo se lo come todo en el real madrid y hace lo que le sale de ls cojones: *Ni Messi, Ni Ronaldo han tenido la libertad en sus epocas de maximo explendor*, ni han recibido las asistencias que recibe Benzemalo desde hace mas de 3 anyos.
> 
> Si a mi me dan manyana 25M por Benzemalo lo vendo directo; que digo? doy incluso 25M por librarme de el.



Eso es coña, no? Si Messí lleva más de una década jugando andando hasta que le llegue el balón a dónde el le gusta y con Ronaldo todo el equipo se debe adoptar a su posición, que son dos bestias, pero mal ejemplo has puesto, esos dos en su época de máximo explendor y ahora también exigen que los equipos jueguen para ellos.


----------



## Roedr (20 Oct 2021)

Acabo de ver el gol de Vini, la leche.... nivel Dios del fútbol.

El primero también fue bueno, por lo natural que le salió.

A Carletto se le han arreglado muchos problemas con el regreso de Mendy.


----------



## El Juani (20 Oct 2021)

A algunos si Benzema se llevara Balón de Oro os daba un ictus no???


----------



## El Juani (20 Oct 2021)

Lo que decía del gol del bicho contra el Galatasaray


----------



## ccc (20 Oct 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Eso es coña, no? Si Messí lleva más de una década jugando andando hasta que le llegue el balón a dónde el le gusta y con Ronaldo todo el equipo se debe adoptar a su posición, que son dos bestias, pero mal ejemplo has puesto, esos dos en su época de máximo explendor y ahora también exigen que los equipos jueguen para ellos.



Mirate las estadisticas de asistencias y de goles de Ronaldo y de Benzemalo cuando jugaron juntos y te daras cuenta, de las chorradas que te han estado contando.

Lo repito si quitas el comienzo de esta temporada, Benzemalo no ha hecho nada de nada; y hasta el peor Messi hace la jugada mejor pasando por sus botas; de Benzemalo no podemos decir lo mismo y ademas defiende lo mismo que Messi: Nada.


----------



## ccc (20 Oct 2021)

Si es que manda huevos, hoy con el partido que se ha marcado Vini con 2 goles y 1 asistencia, estamos hablando de Benzemalo que ha metido el gol en el descuento cuando ganabamos 4 a 0. 

Os la cuelan con queso.


----------



## El Juani (20 Oct 2021)

Lo que no puede ser es la crítica a Benzema ahora. Siempre Benzema ha sido muy criticado, de siempre, y además con razón... pero cojones, no me critiquéis a Benzema en este año y menos en este inicio de temporada, por favor.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (20 Oct 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> A algunos si Benzema se llevara Balón de Oro os daba un ictus no???



Deseándolo para que se corone como el tio con mas baraka de la historia del futbol, para que se joda el enano y para que Su Florentineza esté feliz


----------



## Barrunto (20 Oct 2021)

De aquí a dos años, el Madrid va a ser un equipo de mandingos, el presi quiere fichar a Mbappé, Koundé y a Tchouameni.

Va a ser la selección francesa, no solo por los morenos, sino porque casi todos los morenos van a ser "franceses".


----------



## _Suso_ (20 Oct 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Mirate las estadisticas de asistencias y de goles de Ronaldo y de Benzemalo cuando jugaron juntos y te daras cuenta, de las chorradas que te han estado contando.
> 
> Lo repito si quitas el comienzo de esta temporada, Benzemalo no ha hecho nada de nada; y hasta el peor Messi hace la jugada mejor pasando por sus botas; de Benzemalo no podemos decir lo mismo y ademas defiende lo mismo que Messi: Nada.



Ronaldo se fue del Madrid en el 2018, en la temporada anterior, Benzemá metió 5 goles y dio 11 asistencias, en el 2016 metió 11 goles y dio cinco asistencias, a partir de la salida de Ronaldo sus números en goles y asistencias son: 21-7, 21-8, 23-9, es decir muchos más goles y no ha disminuido en asistencias, dio un gran paso adelante en sus cifras de goleador y no dejó de dar asistencias y jugar para el equipo.

Y yo he sido lo más anti benzemá del mundo, pero sus números en los últimos años se los echa en la cara a cualquiera.


----------



## ccc (20 Oct 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Ronaldo se fue del Madrid en el 2018, en la temporada anterior, Benzemá metió 5 goles y dio 11 asistencias, en el 2016 metió 11 goles y dio cinco asistencias, a partir de la salida de Ronaldo sus números en goles y asistencias son: 21-7, 21-8, 23-9, es decir muchos más goles y no ha disminuido en asistencias, dio un gran paso adelante en sus cifras de goleador y no dejó de dar asistencias y jugar para el equipo.
> 
> Y yo he sido lo más anti benzemá del mundo, pero sus números en los últimos años se los echa en la cara a cualquiera.



En serio, paso de discutir: si tu te crees que 21 goles y 7 asistencias para todo un delantero centro del madrid que se lo chupa todo, estan ok, pues vale.

Ronaldo, jugando Benzemalo de 9: Igualito

2010-11 53 13 0,98
2011-12 60 15 1,09
2012-13 55 12 1,00
2013-14 51 17 1,09
2014-15 61 22 1,13
2015-16 51 15 1,06
2016-17 42 12 0,91
2017-18 44 7 1

Benzemalo :

2010-11 48 26 9 0.54
2011-12 34 32 19 0.62
2012-13 30 20 21 0.40
2013-14 35 24 16 0.46
2014-15 29 22 15 0.48
2015-16 27 28 8 0.78
2016-17 29 19 8 0.40
2017-18 32 12 11 0.26
2018-19 36 30 11 0.57
2019-20 37 27 11 0.56
2020-21 34 30 9 0.65
2021-22 8 11 8 1 

Por favor, dejad de hacer el ridiculo: Benzemalo tiene unas estadisticas en tus temporadas de 0,57, de 0,56 y de 0,65, las mismas que tienen delanteros como nuestro mariano en el lyon: Estadisticas de delanteros del monton, nunca de delanteros del madrid que monopolizan todo los remates.

El anyo pasado fue la misma mierda de siempre y perdimos la liga por no tener un goleador; por otra parte, haciendo estadisiticas cruzadas, se demostraba que (1) Suarez asistia mucho mas que Benzema y (2) Ronaldo habia asistido a Benzema mas del doble que al reves.

Pero seguid a lo vuestro y repetid lo que dice la prensa.


----------



## Glokta (20 Oct 2021)

Recuerdo mis disputas con los esquizos respecto a Benzema hara un par de años y me entra cierta risa (los números no estaban engañando como decían). Y eso que en mi entorno soy el que le tira más hate al moro. Considero a Lewandowski y Haaland un peldaño por encima como 9s pero no está mal que tenga el Madrid al tercero mejor ahora mismo


----------



## El Juani (20 Oct 2021)

Lo del periodismo deportivo... esta pregunta es de premio ondas... qué coño, de pullitzer


----------



## Hannibal (20 Oct 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



'Ejj que era un centro que le ha salido mal, y el otro gol un disparo que iba fuera y rebotó en un defensa."
Modo sucnor off.

Joder, qué placer da ver cómo O Rei ha dado no uno sino dos pasos adelante. Y eso que ayer el tal Dodo le freno en seco en varias ocasiones.


----------



## El Juani (20 Oct 2021)

El tema que tenéis mucho con Benzema es compararlo con otros futbolistas que son mejores o son más 9 puros. No tiene sentido comparar a Benzema con Ronaldo ni con Lewandoski, por poner algunos ejemplos etc. son jugadores y perfiles algo distintos, aunque jueguen arriba.


----------



## The Replicant (20 Oct 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Y eso que ayer el tal Dodo le freno en seco en varias ocasiones.



Dodo fue sido enculado

taluecs


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Oct 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Ronaldo se fue del Madrid en el 2018, en la temporada anterior, Benzemá metió 5 goles y dio 11 asistencias, en el 2016 metió 11 goles y dio cinco asistencias, a partir de la salida de Ronaldo sus números en goles y asistencias son: 21-7, 21-8, 23-9, es decir muchos más goles y no ha disminuido en asistencias, dio un gran paso adelante en sus cifras de goleador y no dejó de dar asistencias y jugar para el equipo.
> 
> Y yo he sido lo más anti benzemá del mundo, pero sus números en los últimos años se los echa en la cara a cualquiera.



Lo mismo se esperaba de gente como Bale y Asensio, por ejemplo, y esos no han cumplido.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Oct 2021)

Y de nuevo a la carga con la patética Superliga..


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (20 Oct 2021)

ccc dijo:


> En serio, paso de discutir: si tu te crees que 21 goles y 7 asistencias para todo un delantero centro del madrid que se lo chupa todo, estan ok, pues vale.
> 
> Ronaldo, jugando Benzemalo de 9: Igualito
> 
> ...



Hasta ahora Benzema ha aparecido ante el Mallorca, Alavés, Celta y el peor equipo sin duda de la champions, el Shaktar

Contra equipos que juegan bien o saben a lo que juegan como el Villarreal estuvo desaparecido


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (20 Oct 2021)

Tomad nota de lo que le hicieron ayer al atleti. Porque en cuanto el Real Madrid juegue contra un inglés o el PSG le van a hacer ese robo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Oct 2021)

Glokta dijo:


> Recuerdo mis disputas con los esquizos respecto a Benzema hara un par de años y me entra cierta risa (los números no estaban engañando como decían). Y eso que en mi entorno soy el que le tira más hate al moro. Considero a Lewandowski y Haaland un peldaño por encima como 9s pero no está mal que tenga el Madrid al tercero mejor ahora mismo



Lewan te lo compro. Haaland todavía tiene que demostrar que en un equipo grande es capaz de rendir.


----------



## Hannibal (20 Oct 2021)

Señores, traigo una buena y una mala noticia.

La buena es que parece que tenemos un central de futuro en la cantera, y además zurdo . Ya no porque lo diga el Marcaca sino por los comentarios de la gente.

La mala es que es de Marrakech, y se llama Marvel 









Marvel, el central atípico que moldea Raúl


El nombre no puede ser más mainstream ni más molón. Marvelous Antolín Garzón (Casablanca, 2003), Marvel en la camiseta, es el eco que se escucha en todos los rincones de Valdebebas




www.marca.com


----------



## filets (20 Oct 2021)

Esta tarde efecto mariposa

El Varsa hoy pierde, lo que implica
que no pasa a siguiente ronda, lo que implica
que a final de temporada vuelve a tener perdidas, lo que implica
que segun estatutos otra vez gestora y elecciones
Conociendo a Laporta antes que eso ocurra convierte al equipo en S.A.D.

En poco tiempo vereis a toda la prensa deportiva contandonos lo beneficioso que es para el Varsa convertirse en S.A.D.


----------



## qbit (20 Oct 2021)

ccc dijo:


> En serio, paso de discutir: si tu te crees que 21 goles y 7 asistencias para todo un delantero centro del madrid que se lo chupa todo, estan ok, pues vale.
> 
> Ronaldo, jugando Benzemalo de 9: Igualito
> 
> ...



Benzema tiene una gran movilidad que jode mucho a los defensas. Tiene una gran capacidad de combinar con otros jugadores pero no lo hace en el centro del campo, sino en zona de ataque, que es bastante espeluznante para los defensores porque los marea y obliga a tener puesta la atención todo el tiempo y no cometer ningún fallo. También mete bastantes goles a pesar de no ser un especialista puro, que si lo fuera, no tendría esas otras virtudes. Además, es un pillo y es el que más goles ha metido por fallos de porteros y defensas desde Raúl. Y por último, ha metido golazos y ahí los tenéis en Youtube.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Oct 2021)

Benzema es mediapunta, en su vida a sido delantero centro, en el campo casi nunca ocupa esa demarcación.

Sus números son muy buenos, pero es cierto que en la época de cristiano fallaba más que una escopeta de feria en la portería rival y no presionaba ni pagando.

Cosa que en los últimos tres años si hace, talento ya sabíamos que tenía, pero era un vago de cojones.


Vais a ver al Catalonia?.


----------



## qbit (20 Oct 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Ronaldo se fue del Madrid en el 2018, en la temporada anterior, Benzemá metió 5 goles y dio 11 asistencias, en el 2016 metió 11 goles y dio cinco asistencias, a partir de la salida de Ronaldo sus números en goles y asistencias son: 21-7, 21-8, 23-9, es decir muchos más goles y no ha disminuido en asistencias, dio un gran paso adelante en sus cifras de goleador y no dejó de dar asistencias y jugar para el equipo.
> 
> Y yo he sido lo más anti benzemá del mundo, pero sus números en los últimos años se los echa en la cara a cualquiera.



Benzema e Higuaín hacían muy buena pareja goleadora, que se veía cuando no estaba Cristiano por lesión o sanción, pero el club prefirió apostar por Cristiano a costa de Benzema y luego de Higuaín al que se echó, y los resultados están ahí, sobre todo porque Cristiano dejó de ser tan chupón. Si hubiera seguido siendo tan chupón alguno como yo habríamos preferido la otra alternativa. Pero ahí están los hecho y el club ganó todo lo ganable para amargura de los antis así que nada que reprochar.

Ahora estamos en esta etapa y no va mal la cosa para estar o haber estado en transición.


----------



## qbit (20 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No le odio,pero me molesta que me quieran vender como estrella a un tío que no lo es...
> 
> Vamos,si a alguien le parece normal un comentarista que a la mínima aprovecha para soltar que es el jugador más importante del equipo que se lo haga mirar...a mí me suena a que me quieren vender la moto.



Y a ti qué te importa lo que diga el comentarista. Los comentaristas están para ensalzarlo todo y aumentar el interés del espectador, y lo hacen más con los más veteranos y con los más famosos. No van a decir qué partido más malo para que baje la audiencia, sino lo contrario.


----------



## El Juani (20 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Benzema es mediapunta, en su vida a sido delantero centro, en el campo casi nunca ocupa esa demarcación.
> 
> Sus números son muy buenos, pero es cierto que en la época de cristiano fallaba más que una escopeta de feria en la portería rival y no presionaba ni pagando.
> 
> ...



Es exactamente lo que comentas. Es un futbolista para jugar detrás del punta, o jugar arriba y descolgarse en banda o en línea de 3/4. Pero es lo que digo cuando la peña lo compara con números y estadísticas con otros delanteros más letales o puros. Es que no tienen nada que ver.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Oct 2021)

Bueno, el Clásico siempre es diferente, y sabemos que si el Barcelona gana, puede perder los 3 siguientes partidos, que les va a importar poco. Pero la sensación es que si lo hacemos bien, podemos llevarnos la victoria. El partido de hoy contra el Dinamo de Kiev ha sido bastante Paco (Y por cierto, ni media entrada, ni el otro día ni hoy...).

De los últimos 4 clásicos, hemos ganado 3 (Y un empate). Y si quitamos el 5-1 aquel de Lopetegui, no perdemos en el Camp Nou desde el año 2015. En cualquier competición, desde 2015: 8 partidos en Barcelona, con 1 derrota, 4 empates y 3 victorias. Números muy buenos.

Veremos a ver que pasa el domingo, si no se da bien, obviamente sería poco agradable, pero la Liga sigue y no sería para nada definitivo.


----------



## _Suso_ (20 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, el Clásico siempre es diferente, y sabemos que si el Barcelona gana, puede perder los 3 siguientes partidos, que les va a importar poco. Pero la sensación es que si lo hacemos bien, podemos llevarnos la victoria. El partido de hoy contra el Dinamo de Kiev ha sido bastante Paco (*Y por cierto, ni media entrada, ni el otro día ni hoy...*).
> 
> De los últimos 4 clásicos, hemos ganado 3 (Y un empate). Y si quitamos el 5-1 aquel de Lopetegui, no perdemos en el Camp Nou desde el año 2015. En cualquier competición, desde 2015: 8 partidos en Barcelona, con 1 derrota, 4 empates y 3 victorias. Números muy buenos.
> 
> Veremos a ver que pasa el domingo, si no se da bien, obviamente sería poco agradable, pero la Liga sigue y no sería para nada definitivo.



Alguien sabe la explicación a este tema? Es que es un dato brutal, han pasado a medio aforo de golpe y porrazo y el resto sin vender.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Oct 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Alguien sabe la explicación a este tema? Es que es un dato brutal, han pasado a medio aforo de golpe y porrazo y el resto sin vender.



Pues 40.000 entradas a 50€ la entrada, son 2 milloncitos de €uros. Lo digo porque cualquier detalle pesa.

A mi me llama mucho la atención, sobretodo el día del Valencia. Hoy, un miércoles a las 18:45h con un rival Paco, bueno, se podría entender.


----------



## El Juani (20 Oct 2021)

Pues ofrecían un 30% de descuento en las entradas...









El Barça ofrece un 30% de descuento en las entradas contra el Dinamo de Kiev


El Barça afronta el partido de este miércoles (18.45 horas) contra el Dinamo de Kiev en el Camp Nou con la necesidad de conseguir la victoria para mantener sus




www.mundodeportivo.com


----------



## Barrunto (20 Oct 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Alguien sabe la explicación a este tema? Es que es un dato brutal, han pasado a medio aforo de golpe y porrazo y el resto sin vender.



La mitad del aforo del Camp Nou eran turistas que iban a ver a Messi a 50€ la entrada mínimo.

Luego que sí los catalanes no son miserables ni peseteros xF


----------



## _Suso_ (20 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues 40.000 entradas a 50€ la entrada, son 2 milloncitos de €uros. Lo digo porque cualquier detalle pesa.
> 
> A mi me llama mucho la atención, *sobretodo el día del Valencia*. Hoy, un miércoles a las 18:45h con un rival Paco, bueno, se podría entender.



A mí me llamó mucho la atención ese día también, es raro esa bajada de asistentes tan brutal.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (20 Oct 2021)

0-1 perdiéndo el United


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Oct 2021)

Pos el united está que ni a UEFA como sig acaso, el Barcelona no debería alargar esto más y perder hoy.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (20 Oct 2021)

2-0 ganando el Atalanta


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (20 Oct 2021)

El United remonta


----------



## Edu.R (20 Oct 2021)

El fútbol son los goles.

El Benfica ha hecho un partidazo, y ha perdido 0-4. 
Si, ha encajado el 0-1 en el 70' con un golazo de falta de Sané, y luego el Bayern le ha metido 3 contraataques que riete tu. Hasta ese momento, podría haber ido ganando, si hubiera metido alguna ocasión... Pero hay que meterlas.

El Villarreal las ha pasado putas, y ha ganado 1-4.  Tal cual.

Y asi todo. Lo importante es meter gol. Si juegas bien, es más probable que los metas, pero... pero hay que meterlos.

El Barcelona va a tener que ganarle al Benfica en el Camp Nou para pasar a Octavos... ahi va a estar la cosa.

Es verdad que los favoritos no están sufriendo mucho, pero los "segundos espadas" las están pasando putas de verdad.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Oct 2021)

Yo soy integrista de Benzema, lo admito. No entiendo cómo alguien puede verle jugar 3 partidos y seguidamente decir "vaya paquete de tío". A ver, nadie acierta el 100% de las veces, pero el 90% de lo que hace es técnica, táctica y si me apuras estéticamente perfecto. Eso sí, evidentemente se ha puesto las pilas desde que se fue Ronaldo, tampoco es cuestión de decir que siempre ha sido tan bueno, pero vaya, que antes era buenísimo y ahora es directamente excelso.

No discuto que ha tenido temporadas malas, ni tampoco que no es un 9 puro, pero no me jodas, lo ves jugar desde hace un año o dos y es claramente candidato a mejor jugador del mundo. Los que le queréis guardar rencor por la jornada 28 de la temporada 2012-2013, pues allá vosotros; los que preferiríais a Lewandowski, por dar un nombre, pues vale, pero que Lewandowski sea bueno no quiere decir que Benzema sea malo.

Tal y como está el percal, nos deberíamos dar con un canto en los dientes por tener un jugador a este nivel. El día que no esté ya vendrán los lloros, ya.


----------



## Roedr (20 Oct 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Benzema tiene una gran movilidad que jode mucho a los defensas. Tiene una gran capacidad de combinar con otros jugadores pero no lo hace en el centro del campo, sino en zona de ataque, que es bastante espeluznante para los defensores porque los marea y obliga a tener puesta la atención todo el tiempo y no cometer ningún fallo. También mete bastantes goles a pesar de no ser un especialista puro, que si lo fuera, no tendría esas otras virtudes. Además, es un pillo y es el que más goles ha metido por fallos de porteros y defensas desde Raúl. Y por último, ha metido golazos y ahí los tenéis en Youtube.



Exacto.


----------



## qbit (21 Oct 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Alguien sabe la explicación a este tema? Es que es un dato brutal, han pasado a medio aforo de golpe y porrazo y el resto sin vender.



Messi, Suárez y Griezmann. En el fútbol, como en la bolsa o como casi todo en la vida, importan mucho las expectativas.


----------



## qbit (21 Oct 2021)

7 de 16 partidos en esta jornada, casi la mitad, han sido goleadas (3 goles de diferencia o más).


----------



## filets (21 Oct 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Alguien sabe la explicación a este tema? Es que es un dato brutal, han pasado a medio aforo de golpe y porrazo y el resto sin vender.



Puede que la mierda de paloma en la comida y que en cualquier momento te puede caer un cascote en la cabeza tengan algo que ver


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Oct 2021)

filets dijo:


> Puede que la mierda de paloma en la comida y que en cualquier momento te puede caer un cascote en la cabeza tengan algo que ver



Lo del cascote entiendo que va por el mal estado del Old Camp pero ¿lo de la paloma?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Oct 2021)

qbit dijo:


> 7 de 16 partidos en esta jornada, casi la mitad, han sido goleadas (3 goles de diferencia o más).



negros que corren mucho....y luego esta los moros con ayudas arbitrales


----------



## filets (21 Oct 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Lo del cascote entiendo que va por el mal estado del Old Camp pero ¿lo de la paloma?











Excrementos de paloma chorreaban sobre las planchas de cocina en el Camp Nou


Según RAC1, un informe de 2013 reflejó los graves problemas de higiene que tenía el estadio del Barcelona




www.larazon.es


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Oct 2021)

5 años de cárcel a Benzema..a fichar a halland porque Mariano sigue chupando pasta sin mover un dedo


----------



## arriondas (21 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> 5 años de cárcel a Benzema..a fichar a halland porque Mariano sigue chupando pasta sin mover un dedo



Y de paso, es una de las razones por las que no le darán el balón de oro. No a alguien que está siendo juzgado por extorsión, y al que le pueden caer cinco años de prisión.


----------



## ccc (21 Oct 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Benzema tiene una gran movilidad que jode mucho a los defensas. Tiene una gran capacidad de combinar con otros jugadores pero no lo hace en el centro del campo, sino en zona de ataque, que es bastante espeluznante para los defensores porque los marea y obliga a tener puesta la atención todo el tiempo y no cometer ningún fallo. También mete bastantes goles a pesar de no ser un especialista puro, que si lo fuera, no tendría esas otras virtudes. Además, es un pillo y es el que más goles ha metido por fallos de porteros y defensas desde Raúl. Y por último, ha metido golazos y ahí los tenéis en Youtube.



Tu que te has metido? 

Gran movilidad? Gran movilidad tiene Haaland que se incorpora a la jugada a una velocidad similar a Vinicius.
Combinar en ataque? Tu debes oir solo la radio, nadie con 2 dedos de frente puede decir semejante estupidez.
No es un especialista? Nosotros queremos un delantero digno del madrid, no al paquete este.
Raul, pilleria? Sin comentarios.

Benzema es un paquete con estadisticas de: 0.40, 0.26 , 0.57, 0.56 y 0.65 en sus ultimas temporadas. Senyores, el paquete Mariano tenia una estadistica de 0,68 en el Lyon, fijaba defensas y hacia lo que tiene que hacer un delantero.

A ver cuando os enterais, con este tio, Modric y toda la remora de viejos, no vamos a ganar nada. Pero fijaros en nuestra liga que da pena verla y ni somos lideres. Es mas, si el BCN nos ganara este fin de semana, estaria a 2 puntos y estamos hablando del peor BCN de la historia. Y aqui la gente pidiendo el balon de oro para Benzemalo por su mejor mes en el real madrid y en que no hay que olvidar, unicamente ha metido goles en liga a equipos menores.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Oct 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Raul, pilleria? Sin comentarios.



La final de Glasgow:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Oct 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> La final de Glasgow:



Siempre me pareció una cantada grande del portero..
Ey pero que bueno recordar otras épocas donde no te presionaban en la salida del balón..vivimos en una época de mierda gracias a klopp


----------



## El Juani (21 Oct 2021)

Ya sabéis cuáles van a ser los laterales para el domingo no?


----------



## The Replicant (21 Oct 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Ya sabéis cuáles van a ser los laterales para el domingo no?



El domingo Mendy y 10 mas

taluecs


----------



## Roedr (21 Oct 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Tu que te has metido?
> 
> Gran movilidad? Gran movilidad tiene Haaland que se incorpora a la jugada a una velocidad similar a Vinicius.
> Combinar en ataque? Tu debes oir solo la radio, nadie con 2 dedos de frente puede decir semejante estupidez.
> ...



¿Eres primo de Valbuena?.


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 Oct 2021)

vaya partido se acaba de ganar a fenerbahce a pesar de laso

heurtel y goos no dan una. remonta totalmente alocen y le da el final del partido a heurtel


----------



## Harkkonen (22 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Eres primo de Valbuena?.



Es primo sin más...


----------



## DRIDMA (22 Oct 2021)

El motivo por el que el Chimy Ávila pidió perdón a El Sadar


Desde diciembre de 2019 que el Chimy Ávila no marcaba ante su afición en El Sadar. Ante el Granada tuvo la oportunidad de recuperar la sensación del gol al filo del descanso, aprov




www.marca.com





Un jugador tiene que pedir perdón a unos filoetarras por una puta camiseta.


----------



## Roedr (23 Oct 2021)

Amigues:

con el ánimo de ir calentando el Vini Tinto vs. Enrique García... 

¿Cuál os parece mejor, el de CR7 o el de Vini?


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (23 Oct 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> A algunos si Benzema se llevara Balón de Oro os daba un ictus no???



Se lo llevará Lewandowski creo


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Oct 2021)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> vaya partido se acaba de ganar a fenerbahce a pesar de laso
> 
> heurtel y goos no dan una. remonta totalmente alocen y le da el final del partido a heurtel



Los caminos del Lolaso son inescrutables.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Oct 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> El motivo por el que el Chimy Ávila pidió perdón a El Sadar
> 
> 
> Desde diciembre de 2019 que el Chimy Ávila no marcaba ante su afición en El Sadar. Ante el Granada tuvo la oportunidad de recuperar la sensación del gol al filo del descanso, aprov
> ...



Pues anda que el ucraniano que puso el símbolo de su ejercito..país que está invadido por Rusia


----------



## Edu.R (23 Oct 2021)

La asamblea del FC Barcelona aprueba un crédito de 1.500 millones de Eypos, con la deuda que ya tienen.

En serio, esto es imposible que pueda acabar bien. Como dejen de jugar la Shempions, veo la Milanización, en el mejor de los casos.


----------



## Roedr (23 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> La asamblea del FC Barcelona aprueba un crédito de 1.500 millones de Eypos, con la deuda que ya tienen.
> 
> En serio, esto es imposible que pueda acabar bien. Como dejen de jugar la Shempions, *veo la Milanización, en el mejor de los casos.*



No ocurrirá. Si la cosa se pone muy fea encontrarán un mecanismo legal para que paguemos toda la deuda con nuestros impuestos. Igual que negocian con el gobierno central soltar a los presos golpistas y joder a Madrid, negociarán la forma de sanear la deuda del ministerio de asuntos exteriores catalán.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Amigues:
> 
> con el ánimo de ir calentando el Vini Tinto vs. Enrique García...
> 
> ¿Cuál os parece mejor, el de CR7 o el de Vini?




El de cristiano, el movimiento es mucho más rápido y por tanto más difícil de realizar, los que hablan de que este tío es autosuperación y el messias todo talento no veían a Cristiano en la premier cuando se paraba a propósito para regatear adversarios.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Oct 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Se lo llevará Lewandowski creo




Es que lo de lewan es de coña, el año que se lo tiene que dar suspenden el balón de oro, pero se seguian jugando partidos, absurdo.

Edito: si se lo dan a lewan bien, si se lo dan a Benzema bien también.
Sería un chiste que lo ganaran messias o cristiano otra vez.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (23 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es que lo de lewan es de coña, el año que se lo tiene que dar suspenden el balón de oro, pero se seguian jugando partidos, absurdo.
> 
> Edito: si se lo dan a lewan bien, si se lo dan a Benzema bien también.
> Sería un chiste que lo ganaran messias o cristiano otra vez.



Tampoco Benzema, ¿Qué ha ganado este año?, sólo una Nations League

Sumado a que no es ni el quinto goleador del año...


----------



## Roedr (23 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El de cristiano, el movimiento es mucho más rápido y por tanto más difícil de realizar, los que hablan de que este tío es autosuperación y el messias todo talento no veían a Cristiano en la premier cuando se paraba a propósito para regatear adversarios.



Es verdad. El de CR7 es menos filigranero pero mucho más rápido, y obviamente hacer las cosas en velocidad es lo más difícil de todo.

Vini se va de tres con amagues, y el segundo movimiento lo hacia dentro, donde estaba todo más poblado de jugadores. Hace su jugada en menos espacio, como los grandes brasileiros.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Oct 2021)

Lo cierto es que le molan mvcho los delitos muy morvnos, ir sin carnec, a 250 por hora, pvtas menores y ahora tu paga y todo bien amego


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

Vamos camaradas, hoy es el día, los Catalonia esperan fuertemente agazapados para realizar su formación y posterior ataque en pinza sobre la población madrileña y en general la buena gente del mundo del fútbol.

Yo ya tengo mi kit preparado para ver el fútbol.
Pizza de la casa Tarradellas, una docena de burbujeante latas de monster y mis dos gramos de cocaína.

La era del mamadou ha comenzado.


PD: No destripeis el Manchester VS Liverpool que lo voy a ver en diferido joputas.


----------



## Roedr (24 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos camaradas, hoy es el día, los Catalonia esperan fuertemente agazapados para realizar su formación y posterior ataque en pinza sobre la población madrileña y en general la buena gente del mundo del fútbol.
> 
> Yo ya tengo mi kit preparado para ver el fútbol.
> Pizza de la casa Tarradellas, una docena de burbujeante latas de monster y mis dos gramos de cocaína.
> ...


----------



## kirlov (24 Oct 2021)

Hala Madrid






Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Otrasvidas (24 Oct 2021)

El Barcelona-Real Madrid de hoy seguirá chutando en España,pero a nivel internacional ,ya sin Ronaldo ni Messi ni ninguna superestrella que les haya reemplazado,va a ser el Clásico menos seguido globalmente en muchísimos años.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Oct 2021)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> El Barcelona-Real Madrid de hoy seguirá chutando en España,pero a nivel internacional ,ya sin Ronaldo ni Messi ni ninguna superestrella que les haya reemplazado,va a ser el Clásico menos seguido globalmente en muchísimos años.



Por eso el pizjuan está a rebosar hoy..porque el fútbol se muere y tal


----------



## euromelon (24 Oct 2021)

Puta garrapata


----------



## PORRON (24 Oct 2021)

VAMOS HIJOS DE PUTA. BOGA DE ARIETEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## _Suso_ (24 Oct 2021)

Hoy Benzemá se va a salir y lo sabes @*ApoloCreed  *


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

Vamos camaradas!!!!! El imperio de Catalonia tiene a balón de oro Gabi, pero nosotros tenemos al extorsionador de cintas porno!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

Jojojo el estadio no se llena y han abierto las puertas...


En fin, a esto hay que darle una vuelta.


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2021)

Buenas tardes, espero un gran empate 2-2 y risas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

Madre mía el vomistar, el castaño, el Catalonia que no sabía jugar a fútbol y valdano.

Menudo partido nos espera.

Voy a ponerme una raya.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (24 Oct 2021)

Muy buenas!
Algún link streaming que funcione decentemente?
Hoy me quedé sin mi satélite pirateao


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía el vomistar, el castaño, el Catalonia que no sabía jugar a fútbol y valdano.
> 
> Menudo partido nos espera.
> 
> Voy a ponerme una raya.



Yo me pongo la cope. El valdano me mata...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Yo me pongo la cope. El valdano me mata...



La radio va adelantada normalmente o atrasada y me saca del partido, quién está en la cope ahora, se fueron todos los de la ser hace años para allá no?.

Edito:Vale que está el audio en vomistar a elegir


----------



## Mecanosfera (24 Oct 2021)

Hala Madrid, nos unimos a verlo con burbuja.
No parece que vaya a ser muy épico, esperemos al menos que resulte chispeante, divertido y con porrón de goles.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (24 Oct 2021)

bueno parece que pillé algo a través de pirlotv
Por si a alguien le sirve:




__





FC Barcelona en Vivo | Rojadirecta Online


FC Barcelona en Vivo, en este canal puedes ver los mejores encuentros deportivos de todos las conpetencias.




www.pirlotvonlinehd.net


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2021)

El pique es como el doble de grande que rodrygo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (24 Oct 2021)

parece que sale el barsa enchufao


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Messi, Suárez y Griezmann. En el fútbol, como en la bolsa o como casi todo en la vida, importan mucho las expectativas.



Y que Barcelona es una ciudad de turistas y la mitad de los que van son turistas. El fútbol en España es muy caro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> parece que sale el barsa enchufao



El Madrí está jugando a la contra, que es como mejor juega.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La radio va adelantada normalmente o atrasada y me saca del partido, quién está en la cope ahora, se fueron todos los de la ser hace años para allá no?.
> 
> Edito:Vale que está el audio en vomistar a elegir



Si pones la app tienes la opción de retrasar el audio.


----------



## HArtS (24 Oct 2021)

Lucas pierde cada balón que toca.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

El depay se cree Ronaldinho intentando encarar a 5 del Madrid jajajajaja.


----------



## Manero (24 Oct 2021)

Solo 1 español en el Madrid por 7 en el Barça, y luego aún los hay que insultan a Luis Enrique por no convocar a ningún madridista para la Selección.

Porque encima el español del Madrid es Lucas Vázquez.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2021)

A esto juega el Madrí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Solo 1 español en el Madrid por 7 en el Barça, y luego aún los hay que insultan a Luis Enrique por no convocar a ningún madridista para la Selección.
> 
> Porque encima el español del Madrid es Lucas Vázquez.



Como lateral derecho Lucas es mucho mejor que Sergio Romuerto. Y como extremo ni te cuento.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (24 Oct 2021)

Está claro que el Madrid ha venido a jugar a la contra...


----------



## fachacine (24 Oct 2021)

Joder ¿en la cantera no hay nada mejor que Lucas Vater?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

Menudo truño de partido.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (24 Oct 2021)

Creo que estamos bregándolos un rato para que se confien


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menudo truño de partido.



El bueno es esta noche...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Joder ¿en la cantera no hay nada mejor que Lucas Vater?



Carva está recuperado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Creo que estamos bregándolos un rato para que se confien



NO. Anche se ha dado cuenta de que el equipo juega mejor a la contra y defiende mucho mejor.


----------



## Manero (24 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Como lateral derecho Lucas es mucho mejor que Sergio Romuerto. Y como extremo ni te cuento.



Pero Roberto es el 10 de España. Ahora fuera coñas, los 2 tienen nivel para estar jugando en 2ª división.

Y el perro de tu avatar parece el hijo pequeño de los del mio.


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menudo truño de partido.



Al menos hay ostias jajajajajaa


----------



## Mecanosfera (24 Oct 2021)

Vaya bodrio. Estos partidos que juega el Madrid a desgastar al contrario son infumables.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menudo truño de partido.



Ninguno va a arriesgar más de la cuenta.


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2021)

ha sido penalty por sierto...


----------



## HArtS (24 Oct 2021)

Qué quieren que les diga, para mi lo agarran a Vinicius y era penal.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (24 Oct 2021)

enésimo piscinazo de Negricius... estas cosas no ayudan al Madrid


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Oct 2021)

Qué tío más feo el Vinichust. Le va a quitar el título a Ñodric del tío más feo de la Lija


----------



## artemis (24 Oct 2021)

Jajajajaja ficticius es mejor actor que jugador jajajajajajjaja


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Oct 2021)

Dest fallando lo infallable...para no creer

Aunque Courtois abulta mucho,no es sólo lo que para...


----------



## fachacine (24 Oct 2021)

Qué curioso, marcaje individual de perro de presa de Busquets a Modric, fijaros


----------



## - CONANÍN - (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2021)

tela lucas vater...


----------



## HArtS (24 Oct 2021)

Lucas vuelve a perder un balón que cualquier jugador de primera podría controlar.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (24 Oct 2021)

Está claro que va a ser un partido de LOLes y en eso O REI es el mejor, 1 - 3 con hat trick de Vini, para movistar el amego el mejor del partido


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

Ahora se ha animado, buen partido de vinicius.


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Oct 2021)

Gooooolazo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2021)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

Que jugada más buena, vamos ese mamadou!!!!!
Viva la coca!!!!! Viva el Monster!!!


----------



## Venturi (24 Oct 2021)

Que se ha puesto nervioso Alaba, ¿sabes?


----------



## HArtS (24 Oct 2021)

GOLLLL!!!


----------



## Señor Moscoso (24 Oct 2021)

Poder negroooooo!


----------



## - CONANÍN - (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## filets (24 Oct 2021)

gooool de Mamadoú


----------



## barullo (24 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Gooooolazo



Sí señor trallazo de Alaba


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ahora se ha animado, buen partido de vinicius.



Menudo pase ha dado en la jugada de gol


----------



## fachacine (24 Oct 2021)

Qué jugadorazo Alaba, temporadón y se dice poco porque todas las flores se las llevan Benzema y Vini


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Oct 2021)

Es el gol que Ramos siempre soñó,recupera la bola en el área propia,sube como un poseso y termina con un zambombazo...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

La era del mamadou ha comenzado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2021)

Casi marca el de los globos.


----------



## HArtS (24 Oct 2021)

Lucas en su banda no aporta nada.


----------



## barullo (24 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es el gol que Ramos siempre soñó,recupera la bola en el área propia,sube como un poseso y termina con un zambombazo...



No flipes tanto que el canelita os ha dado mejores goles que ese, rascanalgas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

Si el Madrid quiere mete otro con que este acertado, el Barcelona mucha posesion pero nada, vamos lo de siempre.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (24 Oct 2021)

que hoy pierde el barsa, ni cotiza...
pero... ¿por cuánto?
yo en la porra que abrieron ayer predije un 1-4


----------



## Drogoprofe (24 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No flipes tanto que el canelita os ha dado mejores goles que ese, rascanalgas



Con el del alety basta


----------



## Venturi (24 Oct 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Lucas en su banda no aporta nada.



Pensé que era el único que lo veia, la banda derecha del Madrid no existe. Lucas está para darle sombra al botijo y poco más.


----------



## barullo (24 Oct 2021)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Con el del alety basta



Estaba fuera de tiempo ya pero si


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

Gavi balón de oro en meter pases hacia atrás!!!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No flipes tanto que el canelita os ha dado mejores goles que ese, rascanalgas



Reconozco que el de Lisboa es inigualable


----------



## - CONANÍN - (24 Oct 2021)

¿Otro partido más del barsa sin tirar ni una vez entre los tres palos?
¿en serio?? patéticos


----------



## HArtS (24 Oct 2021)

Venturi dijo:


> Pensé que era el único que lo veia, la banda derecha del Madrid no existe. Lucas está para darle sombra al botijo y poco más.



Lo vemos todos, el Madrid con Lucas juega con 10.

Insisto que en el Madrid el orden de los laterales derechos debe ser: Carvajal, Nacho, Valverde, Mendy.


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Oct 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ¿Otro partido más del barsa sin tirar ni una vez entre los tres palos?
> ¿en serio?? patéticos



Pero a ver,seamos serios...lo de "los tres palos" es para un titular de prensa impactante,lo importante son las ocasiones,y sin ir más lejos la de dest ha sido salvaje (y el fallo)


----------



## Scardanelli (24 Oct 2021)

Gran gol del Madrid mandingo, incluso jugando a medio gas…

De todas formas esto está para sacar a Valverde u reventarlos por el carril del 8…


----------



## - CONANÍN - (24 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero a ver,seamos serios...lo de "los tres palos" es para un titular de prensa impactante,lo importante son las ocasiones,y sin ir más lejos la de dest ha sido salvaje (y el fallo)



vale, pero yo me refiero a que cuando tienes defensas cerradas en contra, a meter punterazos desde el borde del área... algo generarás (rechaces, manos, etc.).
Hay que agitar los partidos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Oct 2021)

Pues estará feo decirlo,pero yo si marca el Madrid y Benzema no puede apuntarse el tanto ni la asistencia lo disfruto el doble


----------



## HArtS (24 Oct 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> vale, pero yo me refiero a que cuando tienes defensas cerradas en contra, a meter punterazos desde el borde del área... algo generarás (rechaces, manos, etc.).
> Hay que agitar los partidos.



¿Qué jugador en el Barcelona tiene remate de media distancia?

Creo que sólo De Jong y Coutinho (que está en la banca).


----------



## Fiodor (24 Oct 2021)

Primera parte bien trabajada, pero algunos errores atrás han podido costar un gol en contra... En la segunda parte hay que sacar a Valverde para aprovechar los espacios que dejará el Barcelona.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Gavi balón de oro en meter pases hacia atrás!!!!



No te metas con Gavi que es el nuevo Iniesta y ya está preparado para jugar en la élite y meter 20 goles.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Lo vemos todos, el Madrid con Lucas juega con 10.



Todavía no estará bien Carvajal, pero si, Rodrigo está solo por la banda derecha sin apoyos de su lateral, es como si el Madrid renunciase a una banda por tener al váter de lateral, y encima defiende como el culo.

Benzema de momento gris, no está convenciendo a nadie a última hora para el balón de oro, aunque nunca se sabe.

Vinicius su mejor partido de momento con Madrid.

Alaba que importante tener jugadores tan polivalentes pero de calidad.

El Barcelona más allá de la calidad del holandés en el centro del campo y el menphis que lo intenta es un coñazo absoluto.

Voy a ver si me da tiempo a hacerme una paja antes de la segunda parte.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (24 Oct 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> ¿Qué jugador en el Barcelona tiene remate de media distancia?
> 
> Creo que sólo De Jong y Coutinho (que está en la banca).



depay tiene un disparo muy potente también


----------



## Señor Moscoso (24 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues estará feo decirlo,pero yo si marca el Madrid y Benzema no puede apuntarse el tanto ni la asistencia lo disfruto el doble



Ha sido esencial en el gol con sus intangibles


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

Ahora aque salga la estrella hazard, y Isco joder haber si les votan para el balón de oro!!!!


----------



## - CONANÍN - (24 Oct 2021)

en el chiringuito inside ya les han subido los licores y la farla
pocas cosas consiguen llegar a la sublimación del PAQUISMO ESPAÑOL como el chiringuito inside


----------



## Mecanosfera (24 Oct 2021)

Hoy como en muchos de los últimos clásicos es la ocasión perfecta para meterles un saco, cosa que nunca hacemos. Otros partidos como el de hoy se ganaron por la mínima o incluso se empataron. Esperemos que sepan hacer sangre.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

Sale Coutinho!!!!!! El Catalonia ya tiene el dream team con todos los balones de oro en el terreno de juego.

Gavi, Coutinho y ansu!!!!


----------



## - CONANÍN - (24 Oct 2021)

tiembla, Madrid! Sale Countiño!!!


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2021)

Vamos por la segunda parte a por el empate que es lo que noS interesa jiji


----------



## barullo (24 Oct 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> en el chiringuito inside ya les han subido los licores y la farla
> pocas cosas consiguen llegar a la sublimación del PAQUISMO ESPAÑOL como el chiringuito inside



Que son cuernitos ¿qué esperas?


----------



## HArtS (24 Oct 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> tiembla, Madrid! Sale Countiño!!!



Ha entrado al campo la peor pesadilla de los culés (y no hablo de un jugador del Madrid).


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ahora aque salga la estrella hazard, y Isco joder haber si les votan para el balón de oro!!!!



O Ause. Mira qué maravilla de banquillo:



25Camavinga
6Nacho
2Dani Carvajal
5Jesús Vallejo
15Federico Valverde
24Mariano
27Antonio Blanco
12Marcelo
7Hazard
13Andriy Lunin
26Luis López
11Marco Asensio
Quiero a Ause, Vallejo y Marcelo en el campo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> en el chiringuito inside ya les han subido los licores y la farla
> pocas cosas consiguen llegar a la sublimación del PAQUISMO ESPAÑOL como el chiringuito inside



Tiene que ser un espectáculo eso. Caspaña en estado puro.


----------



## el ruinas II (24 Oct 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> en el chiringuito inside ya les han subido los licores* y la farla*
> pocas cosas consiguen llegar a la sublimación del PAQUISMO ESPAÑOL como el chiringuito inside



edu aguirre esta desbordado


----------



## fachacine (24 Oct 2021)

Todos los jugadores de ataque del Barsa buscan a Lucas Vater, está clarísimo dónde está nuestra debilidad, es clamorosa


----------



## HArtS (24 Oct 2021)

Insisto, el partido de Lucas es indigno de un jugador de primera división.


----------



## Venturi (24 Oct 2021)

Que malo es Lucas, por dios.


----------



## Drogoprofe (24 Oct 2021)

No para de atizar la calva de Alba.... Están cargados los árbitros


----------



## barullo (24 Oct 2021)

¿Cual es la posición natural de Lucas Vazquez?


----------



## el ruinas II (24 Oct 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Insisto, el partido de Lucas es indigno de un jugador de primera división.



lucas cancer es un petardo


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (24 Oct 2021)

Quién diría que el Madrid juega mejor al tiki taka que el barsa en la actualidad


----------



## Venturi (24 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Cual es la posición natural de Lucas Vazquez?



El banquillo


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Oct 2021)

A ese Gavi se le percibe ya el ADN barca,teatrero y proteston ya con 17 añitos...le veo futuro ahí


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sale Coutinho!!!!!! El Catalonia ya tiene el dream team con todos los balones de oro en el terreno de juego.
> 
> Gavi, Coutinho y ansu!!!!



Y no te olvides de Mingueza y el nuevo Busi, Nico. Y Ricky Puig nuevo seleccionado de LE.


----------



## barullo (24 Oct 2021)

Venturi dijo:


> El banquillo



Pues entonces ahí tienes que reclamar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2021)

Es absurdo comparar a Vini con Ansu. Vini ya es un jugador de élite en su posición. Ansu no. Ansu ha demostrado que no sabe ni regatear ni encarar.


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Cual es la posición natural de Lucas Vazquez?



Fetal.


----------



## Woden (24 Oct 2021)

Venturi dijo:


> El banquillo



no, la grada


----------



## xilebo (24 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Cual es la posición natural de Lucas Vazquez?



Pues supuestamente era delantero, luego extremo derecho, y ahora lateral derecho y de ahi al banquillo creo q va


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Oct 2021)

Lo de Alba también es tremendo,el tío tendrá 40 años y seguirá sin aparecer nadie que le deje tirado en una carrera...


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (24 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es absurdo comparar a Vini con Ansu. Vini ya es un jugador de élite en su posición. Ansu no. Ansu ha demostrado que no sabe ni regatear ni encarar.



Lo único bueno que le he encontrado a Ansu es que a veces marca goles raros, pero como dices, no regatea ni nada


----------



## barullo (24 Oct 2021)

Woden dijo:


> no, la grada



Pues decidselo al jubileta que le siente...

O que ponga un lateral de verdad


----------



## Señor Moscoso (24 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es absurdo comparar a Vini con Ansu. Vini ya es un jugador de élite en su posición. Ansu no. Ansu ha demostrado que no sabe ni regatear ni encarar.



Jesé Fati


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

El Madrid tiene que meter a camavinga en el centro.


----------



## barullo (24 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues supuestamente era delantero, luego extremo derecho, y ahora lateral derecho y de ahi al banquillo creo q va



Delantero? no creo...como mucho extremo

Pero vamos que sea lo que sea si le ponen a jugar en un sitio que no es el suyo pues pasa que no sabe...lógico


----------



## filets (24 Oct 2021)

gol del LiverPool


----------



## xilebo (24 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Delantero? no creo...como mucho extremo
> 
> Pero vamos que sea lo que sea si le ponen a jugar en un sitio que no es el suyo pues pasa que no sabe...lógico



En sus inicios en la cantera del madrid lo ponian de delantero, luego en el español q jugo cedido era extremo derecho y rendio bien ahi, y ha sido ahora en el madrid cuando lo han puesto de lateral derecho como sustituo de carvajal cuando esta lesionado. Pero si, cuando pones a un jugador q no juega en su posicion, se nota mucho


----------



## PORRON (24 Oct 2021)

VAMOS HIJOS DE PUTA BOGA DE COMBATE BOGA DE ARIETE. HAY QUE APLASTAR AL ENEMIGO.


----------



## HArtS (24 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Delantero? no creo...como mucho extremo
> 
> Pero vamos que sea lo que sea si le ponen a jugar en un sitio que no es el suyo pues pasa que no sabe...lógico



A ver, era extremo pero su juego consistía en dársela a Cristiano.

Cuando se fue el portugués Lucas fue el mayor afectado (un pase a CR7 era asistencia segura para él) y al final lo reciclaron como lateral ante los problemas de Carvajal y la ineptitud de Odriozola, el problema es que Lucas es casi como no tener a nadie ahí.


----------



## Venturi (24 Oct 2021)

¿A nadie mas le molesta el ruido del bombo? Parece que hay un caballo al lado del micro, no se quien habrá sido el lumbreras que lo ha puesto ahí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2021)

Aun estoy esperando ver algo de friky dejong que justifique porqué juega en el Var$a.


----------



## PORRON (24 Oct 2021)

Lucas Vázquez tiene cojones. Dejar ya de criticar al chaval.


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2021)

Vini no tira...


----------



## xilebo (24 Oct 2021)

El madrid necesita hacer cambios ya, q banquillo tiene y matar al barcelona ahora, como le dejes vivo los ultimos 10 min...


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Oct 2021)

Benzema as usual,contraataque y en vez de tratar de encarar el le pasa la patata a Vinicius en una posición sin ventaja...luego los palos para este


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (24 Oct 2021)

Liverpool va ganando 1-0


----------



## Octubrista (24 Oct 2021)

Parece un Levante-Alaves...


----------



## Venturi (24 Oct 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Liverpool va ganando 1-0



0-2 ya


----------



## filets (24 Oct 2021)

segundo gol del Liverpool
A Zidane se le acaban las vacaciones


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Liverpool va ganando 1-0



0-2


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (24 Oct 2021)

Venturi dijo:


> 0-2 ya



Jojojjoojojo

Una pena por CR7, se hubiera quedado en la Juventus que ahora está jugando bien


----------



## - CONANÍN - (24 Oct 2021)

segundo del Liverpool


----------



## HArtS (24 Oct 2021)

Pienso que se equivoca Ancelotti sacando a Rodrygo.

El cambio es Valverde por Lucas para cerrar la banda y que Rodrygo pueda subir más.


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Oct 2021)

Ha fallado una Benzema más infallable que la de dest...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2021)

Mierda, va a entrar Agüelo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

Por lo menos está segunda aparte se ha puesto atractiva para el espectador.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (24 Oct 2021)

ameeegooooouuuyy


----------



## barullo (24 Oct 2021)

El que perdona palma


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

El Aguero que lo pidió Messi y cuando lo traen se va


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2021)

PORRON dijo:


> Lucas Vázquez tiene cojones. Dejar ya de criticar al chaval.



A mí me gusta, pero hay que reconocer que esta temporada aún no ha demostrado nada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Jojojjoojojo
> 
> Una pena por CR7, se hubiera quedado en la Juventus que ahora está jugando bien



La Juve no le puede pagar su ficha.


----------



## Venturi (24 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La Juve no le puede pagar su ficha.



O quizá debería darse cuenta de que a su edad la ficha no es lo que más le debería importar si quiere títulos.


----------



## xilebo (24 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> El que perdona palma



No mientes ruina


----------



## barullo (24 Oct 2021)

Venturi dijo:


> O quizá debería darse cuenta de que a su edad la ficha no es lo que más le debería importar si quiere títulos.



Los únicos titulos que quiere son con la selección

A él sólo le importa eso y que un club le pague su ficha


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2021)

Venturi dijo:


> O quizá debería darse cuenta de que a su edad la ficha no es lo que más le debería importar si quiere títulos.



Estás apañao. Ni CR ni Messi van a cobrar menos que eso, y si se lo pagan en otro sitio pues se van. La Premier y sus sueldos hacen mucho daño al fútbol.


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Oct 2021)

Venturi dijo:


> O quizá debería darse cuenta de que a su edad la ficha no es lo que más le debería importar si quiere títulos.



A CR7 se la sudan los títulos,a el solo le importa decir que ha metido x goles y luego si no se gana pues que la culpa sea de otros...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> El que perdona palma



¿Qué te han hecho los de Palma?


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (24 Oct 2021)

Entra el terror de Europa...el todopoderoso Sergi Roberto


----------



## filets (24 Oct 2021)

Asensio y Camavinga


----------



## Venturi (24 Oct 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Entra el terror de Europa...el todopoderoso Sergi Roberto



Su primera jugada, volver de un fuera de juego y jugar la pelota.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

Maldini diciendo que buen partido de Lucas Vázquez, pero que hijo de puta, la virgen, debe llevarse comisión.


----------



## barullo (24 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> No mientes ruina



No, si no miento  

Suele ser verdad

Aunque hoy el barsa no creo que empate a este paso


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (24 Oct 2021)

Golpe en la cabeza de Piqué


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2021)

Agresion de pìque


----------



## Señor Moscoso (24 Oct 2021)

Para qué nos vamos a engañar, el partido está ya para Isco y Panzard, para contrarrestar a De Jong y el Kun Aguero


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Agresion de pìque



Clarísima.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

Jajaja entra luk entre pitos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2021)

Se va el nuevo Xavi y entra De Troonk.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (24 Oct 2021)

si este es el mejor partido que puede ofrecer la liga española...
luego nos extrañamos que el resto del mundo prefiera la premier o la bundesliga... en fín...


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (24 Oct 2021)

Tranquilo amigos, Luuk de Jong marca repóker en minutos.....


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2021)

Vini is down


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> si este es el mejor partido que puede ofrecer la liga española...
> luego nos extrañamos que el resto del mundo prefiera la premier o la bundesliga... en fín...



Es lo que hay. El tikitaki nos ha hecho mucho daño. Somos una liga lenta y que se ha olvidado de jugar al fútbol. Y económicamente estamos muy lejos. La Premier va a ser la NBA y nosotros la ACB.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Vini is down



Algo parecía.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (24 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Vini is down



down, piscinero, y feo como un cabrón


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2021)

Courtois is down


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> down, piscinero, y feo como un cabrón



Feo como un congrio el cavron


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Courtois is down



Tranquilo que sale el de los Lunis.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

Pues bueno, el Madrid a podido meter otro más y tal, pero vamos aprobado, una pena que el vinicius tenga tan poca gasolina.

Bueno esto no es fútbol pero que tersas joder:


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2021)

El magerit perdiendo el tiempo desde el minuto 60. Tela...


----------



## Roedr (24 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues bueno, el Madrid a podido meter otro más y tal, pero vamos aprobado, una pena que el vinicius tenga tan poca gasolina.
> 
> Bueno esto no es fútbol pero que tersas joder:



Lo mejor del día en Burbuja.


----------



## HArtS (24 Oct 2021)

No entendí nada.

Cae Courtois y de la nada cambia a Carvajal por Valverde.


----------



## filets (24 Oct 2021)

Gol de Lucas Vazquez

ME MEO!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2021)

golllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll de vater.


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Oct 2021)

Pues ha marcado Vázquez,a ir eliminando post


----------



## IVNP71 (24 Oct 2021)

Gollll
Pozdrawiam


----------



## - CONANÍN - (24 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Feo como un congrio el cavron





VINICIUS


----------



## HArtS (24 Oct 2021)

Gol de Lucas.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (24 Oct 2021)

El partido ha tenido el final demigrante que merecía


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2021)

Los dos goles igual. A la contra.


----------



## HArtS (24 Oct 2021)

Es increíble lo mal equipo que es el Barcelona.

4 o 5 pérdidas seguidas del Madrid en su salida, para que al final marque el Madrid un gol...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

Jajaja Lucas gol, le saludan cómo Braulio con el bachillerato de Amazon.


----------



## xilebo (24 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No, si no miento
> 
> Suele ser verdad
> 
> Aunque hoy el barsa no creo que empate a este paso



Te dije q lucas habia jugao de delantero


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (24 Oct 2021)

Gol del Kun


----------



## PORRON (24 Oct 2021)

MAMAR POLLA DE DON LUCAS VAZQUEZ


----------



## - CONANÍN - (24 Oct 2021)

partido paco de mierda total


----------



## Edge2 (24 Oct 2021)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooool a por el empate


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2021)

Espérate que igual ahora se dan cuenta de que Agüelo es el único delantero que tienen.

¿Ansu jugaba hoy? ¿El nuevo Messi?


----------



## barullo (24 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Te dije q lucas habia jugao de delantero



Si ya lo sabia

Por eso digo que de lateral no le pueden poner y si le ponen no le pueden criticar


----------



## Señor Moscoso (24 Oct 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> El partido ha tenido el final demigrante que merecía



Me autocito, aun podia ser más demigrante


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Oct 2021)

Paquetazos el farsa y el mandril.


----------



## fachacine (24 Oct 2021)

Me jode el gol del Kun por el gol average, pero bueno, culerdos a la cueva, Vinicius ha perreado en la segunda parte


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2021)

El Nuevo Campo visto desde arriba está totalmente desfasado, igual que el equipo.


----------



## Roedr (24 Oct 2021)

LV jaja suicidios masivos en el foro


----------



## HArtS (24 Oct 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> si este es el mejor partido que puede ofrecer la liga española...
> luego nos extrañamos que el resto del mundo prefiera la premier o la bundesliga... en fín...



El mejor partido que tiene la liga ahora mismo es el Madrid-Atlético, no el Madrid-Barcelona.


----------



## IVNP71 (24 Oct 2021)

El Madrid lleva ya una rachita buena en el campo nuevo ganando los partidos allí.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## filets (24 Oct 2021)

¿El Varsa ha podido inscribir al Kun?
¿No estaba pasadisimo en el limite salarial?


----------



## subvencionados (24 Oct 2021)

Partido lamentable del Madrid aunque haya ganado. Le falta carácter, liderazgo, energía. Puede ser porque el entrenador sea un señor mayor y el centrocampista jefe, el que debe de mover a todo el mundo también sea una persona de 36 años. Quién sabe, pero adolece de energía e impulso


----------



## Scardanelli (24 Oct 2021)

Carletto ha jugado a lo Zidane. Amarrando hasta el final y dejando que el ataque sea Vinicius o la nada.

Manos mal que el paquete de Eric nos ha regalado el partido.


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El Nuevo Campo visto desde arriba está totalmente desfasado, igual que el equipo.



A mí me parece gigantesco,si completasen el tercer anillo de la grada es que te entra toda la ciudad de Barcelona ahí


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2021)

Y Busi tira balones fuera otra vez y dice que han hecho méritos para empatar.


----------



## Sanctis (24 Oct 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> El mejor partido que tiene la liga ahora mismo es el Madrid-Atlético, no el Madrid-Barcelona.



Los mejores equipos actualmente son Sevilla y Atlético.

Ese sería el mejor partido.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A mí me parece gigantesco,si completasen el tercer anillo de la grada es que te entra toda la ciudad de Barcelona ahí



Caben más de 100.000, es que eso es una burrada.


----------



## Roedr (24 Oct 2021)

subvencionados dijo:


> Partido lamentable del Madrid aunque haya ganado. Le falta carácter, liderazgo, energía. Puede ser porque el entrenador sea un señor mayor y el centrocampista jefe, el que debe de mover a todo el mundo también sea una persona de 36 años. Quién sabe, pero adolece de energía e impulso



por lo que he visto con los cortes de lo streams me parece lo mismo, partido de mierda


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> El Madrid lleva ya una rachita buena en el campo nuevo ganando los partidos allí.
> Pozdrawiam.



4 partidos seguidos ganando. Pero esto no lo venderán como cuando gana el Var$a.


----------



## DRIDMA (24 Oct 2021)

+5. Qué mierda el ridículo contra el Español.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (24 Oct 2021)

Se están follando al United 3-0


----------



## Fiodor (24 Oct 2021)

Buen partido del equipo, es una victoria que dará moral... Creo que se está formando un bloque bastante compacto y que sabe a lo que juega, pero también hay que ver que algunos errores no se pueden cometer. Se ha ganado al peor Barcelona de, por lo menos, los últimos 15 años. Así que hay que valorar esta victoria sin crear falsas expectativas...


----------



## filets (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Oct 2021)

Feo, mu feo el clásico. De lo más feo que se ha visto últimamente.

El resúmen en un títular: Feo


----------



## loquehayqueoir (24 Oct 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Los mejores equipos actualmente son Sevilla y Atlético.
> 
> Ese sería el mejor partido.



Al Sevilla lo pitan en su propio estadio. Tuvo que salir Monchi el otro día, que como es una leyenda viva nadie le dice nada, a decir que no juegan aburrido.


----------



## DRIDMA (24 Oct 2021)

0-4, El Liverpool dándose un festín en la casa de CR7.


----------



## filets (24 Oct 2021)

0-4 el ManUtd-Liverpool al descanso


----------



## vurvujo (24 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Cual es la posición natural de Lucas Vazquez?



El asiento extremo derecho del banquillo.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (24 Oct 2021)

Joder lo del Liverpool


----------



## Mecanosfera (24 Oct 2021)

Por mucho que nos duela reconocer la decadencia del fútbol español, la realidad no se puede tapar. Si estos son los dos grandes bastiones de la liga, estamos a un nivel pésimo. Aburridísimo y sin fútbol. Con tan poca garra este Madrid no llega ni a cuartos de la champions.


----------



## Otrasvidas (24 Oct 2021)

Este Farsa empieza a recordar al de la Época Ominosa de Gaspart.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2021)

Jajajajaja. Ramón Planes dice que a los puntos han merecido ganar.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Oct 2021)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Por mucho que nos duela reconocer la decadencia del fútbol español, la realidad no se puede tapar. Si estos son los dos grandes bastiones de la liga, estamos a un nivel pésimo. Aburridísimo y sin fútbol. Con tan poca garra este Madrid no llega ni a cuartos de la champions.



y cuando hay un partidazo como el levante sevilla lo IGNORAIS en absoluto


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (24 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Jajajajaja. Ramón Planes dice que a los puntos han merecido ganar.



La _pusesió_ y el _céspet_.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (24 Oct 2021)

Alaba debe de estar flipando con Mendy, de repente le han puesto a alguien al lado que sabe defender.


----------



## kicorv (24 Oct 2021)

Menuda sensación de odio y asco tienes que llevarte a casa después de ir a ver un clásico (entre otros) en el Camp Nou como aficionado del Barça. Se ve, se oye y se siente el mal rollo a KILÓMETROS. En cada balón, cada vez que enfocan, cada vez que les pasa un jugador cerca. MENUDO CAMP TOXICOU.


----------



## Fiodor (24 Oct 2021)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Por mucho que nos duela reconocer la decadencia del fútbol español, la realidad no se puede tapar. Si estos son los dos grandes bastiones de la liga, estamos a un nivel pésimo. Aburridísimo y sin fútbol. Con tan poca garra este Madrid no llega ni a cuartos de la champions.



Es una realidad. Hemos disfrutado de una década siendo muy superiores, pero ahora hay que aceptar que, fuera de la Liga, los equipos españoles están lejos de los equipos top de Europa...

No estoy de acuerdo en que el Madrid ha tenido poca garra. Hoy ha sido un partido en el que han peleado como pocas veces. Es lo bueno que tiene el Madrid, salvo raras excepciones, en los partidos importantes se dejan los huevos.


----------



## IVNP71 (24 Oct 2021)

Lemavos ven pásate por el hilo hombre para consolarte entre todos jajajajaja! Ahh! No te olvides de poner el gift ese del vaso de whisky.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (24 Oct 2021)

Partido flojo, lo mejor el resultado, el peor Barça desde Gaspart.


----------



## filets (24 Oct 2021)

Ansu Fati.
Ha sido renovar y tirarse a la bartola
Ansu es un funcivago del futbol


----------



## cebollo (24 Oct 2021)

Ultimamente ganamos al Barcelona con goles de Lucas Vázquez o de Mariano. Sólo falta Jovic.


----------



## IVNP71 (24 Oct 2021)

Joder me acuerdo aquella racha del Madrid sin poder ganar en el campo nuevo durante 20 años en liga que se dice pronto del 83 cuando se ganó 1-2(Santillana y Juanito) hasta el 2003 que también se ganó 1-2 (R.Carlos y Ronaldo el brasileño) rompiendo aquella mala racha y es que parecía que el Madrid jugaba con miedo cuando estaba en el campo nuevo y menos mal que cambiaron la actitud desde entonces.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (24 Oct 2021)

Por cierto, queda demostrado que CR7 estaba pa venderlo, le pese a quien le pese.

Aunque meta 50 goles, es un jugador que ya no hace mejor a ningún equipo.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (24 Oct 2021)

Estos partidos son para ganarlos y disfrutar como gorrinos, quítense el monóculo y dejen para mañana lo de que si la Liga ha pegado un bajón, que si los dos están fatal, que si contra el Español bla bla...


----------



## The Replicant (24 Oct 2021)

El Farça noveno con el Español a dos puntos, a ver si tenemos suerte y lo adelanta

ni a la europa league

taluecs


----------



## loquehayqueoir (24 Oct 2021)

Según el play-by-play de la prensa inglesa, el United, que está con uno menos, ha pasado a defensa de 5 para aguantar el resultado.


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Oct 2021)

Bencemalo bastón de oroc


----------



## HArtS (24 Oct 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Joder me acuerdo aquella racha del Madrid sin poder ganar en el campo nuevo durante 20 años en liga que se dice pronto del 83 cuando se ganó 1-2(Santillana y Juanito) hasta el 2003 que también se ganó 1-2 (R.Carlos y Ronaldo el brasileño) rompiendo aquella mala racha y es que parecía que el Madrid jugaba con miedo cuando estaba en el campo nuevo y menos mal que cambiaron la actitud desde entonces.
> Pozdrawiam.



Lo irónico es que al menos en esta década (desde el 1-2 en 2012) yo recuerdo al Madrid ganando más en el Nou Camp que en el propio Bernabéu.


----------



## HArtS (24 Oct 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Por cierto, queda demostrado que CR7 estaba pa venderlo, le pese a quien le pese.
> 
> Aunque meta 50 goles, es un jugador que ya no hace mejor a ningún equipo.



Hoy Salah fue la figura, no CR7.


----------



## ccc (24 Oct 2021)

Mis reflexiones:

- Lo primero gran dia para el madridismo porque se ha ganado un clasico y un clasico es un clasico: El BCN por equipo y por trayectoria, no deberia tener ninguna opcion a la liga, aunque eso mejor lo decimos despues del partido que juegan contra el Sevilla.
- Sobre Ancelotti no voy a discutir del equipo inicial, aunque no me ha gustado que jugaran Modric, Kroos y Casemiro. 
- Lo de Mendy y su efecto en la defensa es sencillamente brutal: Aqui hay mucho listo que dice que con ZZ se defendia mejor y la unica diferencia apreciable es Mendy. Militao y Alaba comienzan a compenetrarse y sinceramente me ha gustado que Nacho estuviera en el banco: Este anyo no ha comenzado bien.
- La jugada de Alaba deja retratados a todos los seguidores del gitano: Alaba roba el balon, asiste a Vinicius, se abre, se termina desmarcando y hace una definicion a la altura de Ronaldo: Una jugada imposible para cualquier defensa central existente en el mundo.
- Lo de Kroos, Modric y Casemiro es infumable: La mierda del BCN se los ha comido y no ha tenido que ver con la colocacion, simplemente son una sombra de lo que eran hace 5 anyos. Una cosa es dejar espacios para el sistema empleado y otra es regalarlos. 
- Anceloti fatal en los cambios, para que esperas al minuto 70 si el equipo esta totalmente fundido? Joder tienes una oportunidad perfecta para finiquitar el partido? Somos el atletico o que? 
- Benzema es un paquete: hoy ha hecho todo mal y es el unico que juega en contra del equipo. Lo repito un paquete; si hoy tiene Vini a Haaland y el equipo esta algo trabajado, le caen al BCN minimo 5 goles.

No se, creo que Ancelotti se equivoca y tiene a hacer el mismo error de ZZ (con Hazard, al menos no insiste, y eso que este anyo esta algo mejor): Si apuesta por el mismo medio del campo, obtendras los mismos resultados: No tendra ninguna oportunidad contra equipos tipo PSG, Chelsea, City,...,y el equipo es un anyo mas viejo. Joder, es que se podria imponer la norma del maximo 2 de 3; es decir, de los 3 de siempre solo pueden jugar 2 simultaneamente y el otro te viene de Asensio, Camavinga o Valverde, en funcion del equipo con el que te juegas los puntos.

Por primera vez el partido me deja muy malas sensaciones, aunque contento por el resultado.


----------



## HArtS (24 Oct 2021)

ccc dijo:


> - Lo de Kroos, Modric y Casemiro es infumable: La mierda del BCN se los ha comido y no ha tenido que ver con la colocacion, simplemente son una sombra de lo que eran hace 5 anyos. Una cosa es dejar espacios para el sistema empleado y otra es regalarlos.
> - Anceloti fatal en los cambios, para que esperas al minuto 70 si el equipo esta totalmente fundido? Joder tienes una oportunidad perfecta para finiquitar el partido? Somos el atletico o que?
> - Benzema es un paquete: hoy ha hecho todo mal y es el unico que juega en contra del equipo. Lo repito un paquete; si hoy tiene Vini a Haaland y el equipo esta algo trabajado, le caen al BCN minimo 5 goles.
> 
> No se, creo que Ancelotti se equivoca y tiene a hacer el mismo error de ZZ (con Hazard, al menos no insiste, y eso que este anyo esta algo mejor): Si apuesta por el mismo medio del campo, obtendras los mismos resultados: No tendra ninguna oportunidad contra equipos tipo PSG, Chelsea, City,...,y el equipo es un anyo mas viejo. Joder, es que se podria imponer la norma del maximo 2 de 3; es decir, de los 3 de siempre solo pueden jugar 2 simultaneamente y el otro te viene de Asensio, Camavinga o Valverde, en funcion del equipo con el que te juegas los puntos.



Lo de Modric, Kroos y Casemiro lo sabemos todos desde al menos 2019 (hasta ZZ lo sabía).

No pueden jugar los tres juntos, sólo dos de ellos... Y sin olvidar que Casemiro debe jugar sí o sí, por tanto toca elegir: Kroos o Modric pero no ambos.

Acompañados de Casemiro más Valverde o Camavinga que se encargan de cubrir sus huecos y de "proteger" al alemán y al croata.


----------



## ccc (24 Oct 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Lo de Modric, Kroos y Casemiro lo sabemos todos desde al menos 2019 (hasta ZZ lo sabía).
> 
> No pueden jugar los tres juntos, sólo dos de ellos... Y sin olvidar que Casemiro debe jugar sí o sí, por tanto toca elegir: Kroos o Modric pero no ambos.
> 
> Acompañados de Casemiro más Valverde o Camavinga que se encargan de cubrir sus huecos y de "proteger" al alemán y al croata.



Mira la prensa e incluso el foro, aun hay gente que te dice que son los mejores del mundo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Oct 2021)

pues anda que la premier...con SUS moros de mierda..y judios..que cojones el totenham perdio ante el VITESSE..y el liverpool tuvo que ROvar ..


----------



## arriondas (24 Oct 2021)

La liga española y sus equipos que no juegan un pijo están perdiendo audiencia a cada jornada que pasa. Y no me sorprende en absoluto.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Oct 2021)

tu si que das asco


----------



## josemanuelb (24 Oct 2021)

Partido flojillo pero siempre hay que disfrutar de ganar en el Campo Nuevo.

Bien defendiendo en bloque medio y saliendo. Grandes Alaba, Mendy y Vini.


----------



## Harkkonen (24 Oct 2021)

Joder esto parece un funeral...

Madridistas por aquí?


----------



## road runner (24 Oct 2021)

Hoy habrá que reconocer que L.Vázquez se ha meado en las tetas de Fati, Gavi, Fofó y Miliki.


----------



## Sanctis (24 Oct 2021)

Juegan a la nada pero da la sensación que son más firmes que los otros dos.


----------



## el ruinas II (24 Oct 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Hoy habrá que reconocer que L.Vázquez se ha meado en las tetas de Fati, Gavi, Fofó y Miliki.



. gavi, pedri y ansu feto, los tres jugadores mas inflados de la historia del futbol


----------



## The Replicant (24 Oct 2021)

cuantos goles ha metido el tal Gavi que dicen que es como el nuevo Messi??

lo único que me jode es que hoy era un dia para machacarlos y nos lo hemos tomado con mucha calma pero con un poco más de intensidad les caian 5


----------



## JimTonic (24 Oct 2021)

estaba viendo aqui el partido con portugueses, me han dicho que aqui el equipo de portugal lo hace jorge mendes. SI hay jugadores que juegan en equipos que no controla jorge mendes no van a la seleccion.


Supongo que pasa lo mismo en la seleccion española con Luis Enrique y sus amiguitos que hacen de representantes de jugadores


----------



## Woden (24 Oct 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> cuantos goles ha metido el tal Gavi que dicen que es como el nuevo Messi??



Que avran jrande e gosten los culerdos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Oct 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> La liga española y sus equipos que no juegan un pijo están perdiendo audiencia a cada jornada que pasa. Y no me sorprende en absoluto.



y cmo va a GANAR AUDIENCIA SI ES DE PAGO....


----------



## The Replicant (24 Oct 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Que avran jrande e gosten los culerdos.



y coman rabo negro de Vinicius, que les gusta


----------



## arriondas (24 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y cmo va a GANAR AUDIENCIA SI ES DE PAGO....



Es que pagar por esto...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 Oct 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> . gavi, pedri y ansu feto, los tres jugadores mas inflados de la historia del futbol




Y griezman


----------



## Scardanelli (24 Oct 2021)

Alaba es el futbolista total.

El jugador “para todo el tiempo y para todo el campo” que decía Sacchi. Donde aparezca es el mejor.


----------



## IVNP71 (24 Oct 2021)

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Oct 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Es que pagar por esto...



Por vomistar plus más de 100 euros


----------



## Roedr (24 Oct 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Alaba es el futbolista total.
> 
> El jugador “para todo el tiempo y para todo el campo” que decía Sacchi. Donde aparezca es el mejor.



Bueno, no tenemos constancia en su carrera deportiva que sea Ramos en los momentos jodidos.

Pero sí, es un buen central.


----------



## Policía Pérez (24 Oct 2021)

Para los que querais ver este partido, u otros en diferido, o los highlights de lo que sea, esta web es la puta bomba
FC Barcelona vs Real Madrid - La Liga - Soccercatch.com

Sobre el partido, por mi parte destacar a Benzema, no solo no presiono en defensa, sino que fallo la mitad de sus pases y dos ocasiones claras de gol, la volea que le da Modric mas cerca que el punto de penalty, y el empujarla en el area pequeña a centro raso
Luego le metera 4 al colista y otros 3 al Sheriff y pediran el balon de oro para el puto moro


----------



## Edu.R (24 Oct 2021)

Bueno, a ver.

No ha sido un clásico mítico, ni mucho menos. Bastante Paco. El Barcelona quería, pero no podía, y el Real Madrid tenía una idea, un plan, y le ha salido bien. En la primera parte muy bien los balones largos y los contraataques, con Vinicius mostrando CALIDAC. Y en la 2º, muy bien defensivamente, concediendo muy poquito.

Como dije a principio de temporada, yo creo que la Liga la podemos conseguir.

3 puntos muy gostosos, y a casa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, a ver.
> 
> No ha sido un clásico mítico, ni mucho menos. Bastante Paco. El Barcelona quería, pero no podía, y el Real Madrid tenía una idea, un plan, y le ha salido bien. En la primera parte muy bien los balones largos y los contraataques, con Vinicius mostrando CALIDAC. Y en la 2º, muy bien defensivamente, concediendo muy poquito.
> 
> ...




Joder comparado con el "clásico" francés de hoy entre el PSG y el Marsella, el Barcelona Madrid de hoy a sido el partido del milenio, no sé cómo hay gente que ve la liga francesa, la virgen.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (24 Oct 2021)

Buenas a todos. Hacia mucho no pasaba por el hilo...no he visto el clasico, algun slma caritativa que me de su vision del partido.?

Enhorabuena a todos las madridistas. Si no se ha ganado titulo alguno, ganar a los cules en su casa es para todo madridista de bien un motivo de celebracion. Y de guinda el vecino envidioso se deja dos puntos ....ay cholo, a quien vas a culpar si este año no tocas pelo....

Hala Madrid


----------



## Edu.R (24 Oct 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Joder me acuerdo aquella racha del Madrid sin poder ganar en el campo nuevo durante 20 años en liga que se dice pronto del 83 cuando se ganó 1-2(Santillana y Juanito) hasta el 2003 que también se ganó 1-2 (R.Carlos y Ronaldo el brasileño) rompiendo aquella mala racha y es que parecía que el Madrid jugaba con miedo cuando estaba en el campo nuevo y menos mal que cambiaron la actitud desde entonces.
> Pozdrawiam.



Desde 2012 en el Camp Nou, tomando todas las competiciones (Liga, Copa y Supercopa, 15 partidos): 3 victorias del Barcelona, 6 empates, y 6 victorias del Real Madrid.

Son unos números brutales, cuando como tu dices, ya rascar un empate hace un par de décadas ya era un resultado top. De los últimos 15 partidos, solo hemos perdido 3.


----------



## DRIDMA (25 Oct 2021)

Están fatal de la cabeza.


----------



## Edu.R (25 Oct 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Están fatal de la cabeza.



Inaceptable, y desde mi punto de vista, Koeman es de los que menos culpa tiene.

El miércoles hay un Rayo - Barcelona que puede ser mítico, ojito que el Rayo está de dulce y Vallecas es una ratonera.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Desde 2012 en el Camp Nou, tomando todas las competiciones (Liga, Copa y Supercopa, 15 partidos): 3 victorias del Barcelona, 6 empates, y 6 victorias del Real Madrid.
> 
> Son unos números brutales, cuando como tu dices, ya rascar un empate hace un par de décadas ya era un resultado top. De los últimos 15 partidos, solo hemos perdido 3.



En la era top de Messi y del Var$A.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Oct 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Están fatal de la cabeza.



Niñatos que no tienen ni puta idea de nada y que se creen que pueden echar entrenadores y contratar a otro y funcionará todo de la noche a la mañana.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Inaceptable, y desde mi punto de vista, Koeman es de los que menos culpa tiene.
> 
> El miércoles hay un Rayo - Barcelona que puede ser mítico, ojito que el Rayo está de dulce y Vallecas es una ratonera.



Sasto. Yo pagaría porque echaran a Kuman y vieran que da igual al que pongas, el problema es mucho más profundo. Y en los últimos años Messi tapaba todo eso.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (25 Oct 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Lo de Modric, Kroos y Casemiro lo sabemos todos desde al menos 2019 (hasta ZZ lo sabía).
> 
> No pueden jugar los tres juntos, sólo dos de ellos... Y sin olvidar que Casemiro debe jugar sí o sí, por tanto toca elegir: Kroos o Modric pero no ambos.
> 
> Acompañados de Casemiro más Valverde o Camavinga que se encargan de cubrir sus huecos y de "proteger" al alemán y al croata.



Hay que decirlo porque si seguimos así vamos a tirar la temporada cuando vengan curvas: Modric, que se merece una estatua en la Castellana, ya no está para estos trotes. Es como Iniesta en su última temporada o dos, está para jugar 60 minutos por aquí, 30 minutos por allá, en situaciones muy puntuales y siempre arropadito por alguien que corra por él. Parecía un jugador de geriátrico al lado de Busquets, y Busquets juega como un jugador de 35 años desde que tenía 25. Ya es hasta menos móvil que Kroos.

Gloria eterna y tal, y siempre puede tener un detallito que te arregle un partido, pero ahora mismo salir con Modric en una media de 3 contra equipos buenillos es entregar el centro del campo al rival.


----------



## qbit (25 Oct 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Joder me acuerdo aquella racha del Madrid sin poder ganar en el campo nuevo durante 20 años en liga que se dice pronto del 83 cuando se ganó 1-2(Santillana y Juanito) hasta el 2003 que también se ganó 1-2 (R.Carlos y Ronaldo el brasileño) rompiendo aquella mala racha y es que parecía que el Madrid jugaba con miedo cuando estaba en el campo nuevo y menos mal que cambiaron la actitud desde entonces.
> Pozdrawiam.



Es que no fue una racha. Era que al Madrid no le dejaban ganar por motivos políticos. Incluso se llegó al extremo de que Ronaldo no jugó ahí con la excusa de que tenía gripe o no sé qué, porque había sido ex-culerdo y no se atrevieron a que jugara. Se creían que los cagalanes eran como los batasunos o algo, cuando siempre han sido unos mierdas cobardes, y ademása había pactos de la vergüenza hechos para beneficiarles a cambio de que Terra Lliure, una organización terrorista de chichinabo, dejara las armas, y como las dejó, toda la vida a agradecerles que nos perdonen la vida dejándonos porculizar en todos los ámbitos. En lo deportivo, organizar los JJ.OO. de 1992 en su puta ciudad en vez de en Madrid, y en lo futbolero, que el Madrid no ganara en su puercoestadio. Pujol, declarado "español del año" por el periodicucho ABC: Hasta ese punto llegó la indignidad y el recochineo.

En baloncesto igual, con el comentarista de TVE gritando entusiasmado cuando los culerdos encestaban mientras que cuando lo hacía el Madrid se mostraba apagado.

Así se cumplió mi predicción, de que en partido europeo el Madrid sí ganaría, y así fue. Y entonces algo cambió. Se rompió el "pacto" de la vergüenza, porque se dieron cuenta de que esto era demasiado, y de que la permisividad, dejarles pisotear el idioma español en su región, pisotear al Madrid, dejarse insultar, etc., sólo servía para que los separratas se crecieran más y más, y desde entonces ya le dejan al Madrid ganar sin tener que aguantar frases como la de Fernando Hierro "árbitro, arbitra también para nosotros". Y podría haber sido mejor todavía si no hubiera habido villarato.


----------



## Roedr (25 Oct 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Es que no fue una racha. Era que al Madrid no le dejaban ganar por motivos políticos. Incluso se llegó al extremo de que Ronaldo no jugó ahí con la excusa de que tenía gripe o no sé qué, porque había sido ex-culerdo y no se atrevieron a que jugara. Se creían que los cagalanes eran como los batasunos o algo, cuando siempre han sido unos mierdas cobardes, y ademása había pactos de la vergüenza hechos para beneficiarles a cambio de que Terra Lliure, una organización terrorista de chichinabo, dejara las armas, y como las dejó, toda la vida a agradecerles que nos perdonen la vida dejándonos porculizar en todos los ámbitos. En lo deportivo, organizar los JJ.OO. de 1992 en su puta ciudad en vez de en Madrid, y en lo futbolero, que el Madrid no ganara en su puercoestadio. Pujol, declarado "español del año" por el periodicucho ABC: Hasta ese punto llegó la indignidad y el recochineo.
> 
> En baloncesto igual, con el comentarista de TVE gritando entusiasmado cuando los culerdos encestaban mientras que cuando lo hacía el Madrid se mostraba apagado.
> 
> Así se cumplió mi predicción, de que en partido europeo el Madrid sí ganaría, y así fue. Y entonces algo cambió. Se rompió el "pacto" de la vergüenza, porque se dieron cuenta de que esto era demasiado, y de que la permisividad, dejarles pisotear el idioma español en su región, pisotear al Madrid, dejarse insultar, etc., sólo servía para que los separratas se crecieran más y más, y desde entonces ya le dejan al Madrid ganar sin tener que aguantar frases como la de Fernando Hierro "árbitro, arbitra también para nosotros". Y podría haber sido mejor todavía si no hubiera habido villarato.



Está claro que cataluña es un cáncer.


----------



## Roedr (25 Oct 2021)

Con los cortes del streamer me lo perdí, pero en las repeticiones he visto como Vini toreó a Tern Stegen en una jugada cosa fina jajaja. Una pena que no la enchufara después.


----------



## Roedr (25 Oct 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Hay que decirlo porque si seguimos así vamos a tirar la temporada cuando vengan curvas: Modric, que se merece una estatua en la Castellana, ya no está para estos trotes. Es como Iniesta en su última temporada o dos, está para jugar 60 minutos por aquí, 30 minutos por allá, en situaciones muy puntuales y siempre arropadito por alguien que corra por él. Parecía un jugador de geriátrico al lado de Busquets, y Busquets juega como un jugador de 35 años desde que tenía 25. Ya es hasta menos móvil que Kroos.
> 
> Gloria eterna y tal, y siempre puede tener un detallito que te arregle un partido, pero ahora mismo salir con Modric en una media de 3 contra equipos buenillos es entregar el centro del campo al rival.



A mí también me parece que el mayor peligro de esta temporada es que Carletto vuelva a fundir los jugadores por falta de rotaciones. Creo que terminará pasando, porque siempre hace lo mismo.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (25 Oct 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Es que no fue una racha. Era que al Madrid no le dejaban ganar por motivos políticos. Incluso se llegó al extremo de que Ronaldo no jugó ahí con la excusa de que tenía gripe o no sé qué, porque había sido ex-culerdo y no se atrevieron a que jugara. Se creían que los cagalanes eran como los batasunos o algo, cuando siempre han sido unos mierdas cobardes, y ademása había pactos de la vergüenza hechos para beneficiarles a cambio de que Terra Lliure, una organización terrorista de chichinabo, dejara las armas, y como las dejó, toda la vida a agradecerles que nos perdonen la vida dejándonos porculizar en todos los ámbitos. En lo deportivo, organizar los JJ.OO. de 1992 en su puta ciudad en vez de en Madrid, y en lo futbolero, que el Madrid no ganara en su puercoestadio. Pujol, declarado "español del año" por el periodicucho ABC: Hasta ese punto llegó la indignidad y el recochineo.
> 
> En baloncesto igual, con el comentarista de TVE gritando entusiasmado cuando los culerdos encestaban mientras que cuando lo hacía el Madrid se mostraba apagado.
> 
> Así se cumplió mi predicción, de que en partido europeo el Madrid sí ganaría, y así fue. Y entonces algo cambió. Se rompió el "pacto" de la vergüenza, porque se dieron cuenta de que esto era demasiado, y de que la permisividad, dejarles pisotear el idioma español en su región, pisotear al Madrid, dejarse insultar, etc., sólo servía para que los separratas se crecieran más y más, y desde entonces ya le dejan al Madrid ganar sin tener que aguantar frases como la de Fernando Hierro "árbitro, arbitra también para nosotros". Y podría haber sido mejor todavía si no hubiera habido villarato.



Cuidao, que en los últimos años ha habido penalties no pitados al Madrid en el puercoestadio a punta pala, no creo que se haya roto "el pacto". El tinglado culé sigue, lo que pasa es que ahora son tan malos que mejor se las guardan para cuando haga más falta. Si ayer el penalty de Torpeza a Vinicius se lo hacen a Ansu Krkic es evidente que lo pitan.


----------



## DRIDMA (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## DRIDMA (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## DRIDMA (25 Oct 2021)

Y de postre... el VAR beneficiando al VARcelona


----------



## DRIDMA (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Edu.R (25 Oct 2021)

Que levante la mano quien recuerde esto:







Era imposible ganar en Barcelona hace años. Yo era muy niño y no lo entendía, ahora ya, con el tiempo, voy entendiendo ciertas cosas.

No me gusta mezclar deporte con política, pero el Barcelona no deja de ser un símbolo del independentismo, por mi se pueden ir a segunda. Me importa tres cojones que la Liga se devalue, cuando el Atleti era mierda y estuvo 20 derbis sin ganarnos, la Liga valía igual. Si el Barcelona aspira a jugar la Europa League y mis rivales son el Sevilla y la Real Sociedad, pues encantado de la vida.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Inaceptable, y desde mi punto de vista, Koeman es de los que menos culpa tiene.
> 
> El miércoles hay un Rayo - Barcelona que puede ser mítico, ojito que el Rayo está de dulce y Vallecas es una ratonera.




Si desde el presidente se le a usado como cabeza de turco pues ese es el resultado, 
Anda que no le viene bien koeman al Barcelona para culpable de todos sus males.


----------



## Andr3ws (25 Oct 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> cuantos goles ha metido el tal Gavi que dicen que es como el nuevo Messi??
> 
> lo único que me jode es que hoy era un dia para machacarlos y nos lo hemos tomado con mucha calma pero con un poco más de intensidad les caian 5



Aunque no lo parezca, les hace más daño una derrota por la mínima. 
Si hoy el Madrid les pega un baile y les mete 5, echan a Koeman y toman medidas. 
Así, como se perdió por poco, seguimos como estamos, para mal. A ver qué pasa en Vallecas, pero este Barça es una banda con un entrenador nefasto ( en mi opinión).


----------



## Edu.R (25 Oct 2021)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Aunque no lo parezca, les hace más daño una derrota por la mínima.
> Si hoy el Madrid les pega un baile y les mete 5, echan a Koeman y toman medidas.
> Así, como se perdió por poco, seguimos como estamos, para mal. A ver qué pasa en Vallecas, pero este Barça es una banda con un entrenador nefasto ( en mi opinión).



Efectivamente, "hemos peleado, no estamos tan lejos". 

Pero vamos, que este equipo recibió OCHO goles (Algo que no había pasado desde 1946) en Lisboa y ya vistéis que tampoco pasó nada. Solo echaron a Setién, a dos medianías, y ya.

Perder por la mínima un clásico no es nada.


----------



## vurvujo (25 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Niñatos que no tienen ni puta idea de nada y que se creen que pueden echar entrenadores y contratar a otro y funcionará todo de la noche a la mañana.



Cuando tu enemigo se está equivocando, no lo interrumpas. Por mi dpm que sigan pensando que poner a alguien "cruyfista" basta para que todo vaya bien y que los títulos caerán solos por tener una filosofía.


----------



## _Suso_ (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Efectivamente, "hemos peleado, no estamos tan lejos".
> 
> Pero vamos, que este equipo recibió OCHO goles (Algo que no había pasado desde 1946) en Lisboa y ya vistéis que tampoco pasó nada. Solo echaron a Setién, a dos medianías, y ya.
> 
> Perder por la mínima un clásico no es nada.



Y con Messi en el equipo.


----------



## xilebo (25 Oct 2021)

*El Real Madrid vuelve a "jugar" con el Barcelona*


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (25 Oct 2021)

Estos no aprenden...
El madridismo llora de la risa: la narración del gol de Alaba en un canal culé de no creer

Las risas que nos esperan este año gracias a estos engreídos


----------



## vurvujo (26 Oct 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Estos no aprenden...
> El madridismo llora de la risa: la narración del gol de Alaba en un canal culé de no creer
> 
> Las risas que nos esperan este año gracias a estos engreídos




Increíble.

Es tan prototípico que hasta parece mentira.

"Vinicius que ahora sí se va de Mingueza" dice.... y esto pasó minutos antes: 



Y así todo el primer tiempo.


----------



## The Replicant (26 Oct 2021)

unas risas para empezar el dia









El madridismo llora de la risa: la narración del gol de Alaba en un canal culé de no creer


En el canal de Youtube Womak Fc se narró el gol de Alaba de esta manera. Insultos al Madrid y besándose el escudo del Barceona.




as.com





patético es poco


----------



## PORRON (26 Oct 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Estos no aprenden...
> El madridismo llora de la risa: la narración del gol de Alaba en un canal culé de no creer
> 
> Las risas que nos esperan este año gracias a estos engreídos



Jajajaja Jajajaja


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Oct 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Es que no fue una racha. Era que al Madrid no le dejaban ganar por motivos políticos. Incluso se llegó al extremo de que Ronaldo no jugó ahí con la excusa de que tenía gripe o no sé qué, porque había sido ex-culerdo y no se atrevieron a que jugara. Se creían que los cagalanes eran como los batasunos o algo, cuando siempre han sido unos mierdas cobardes, y ademása había pactos de la vergüenza hechos para beneficiarles a cambio de que Terra Lliure, una organización terrorista de chichinabo, dejara las armas, y como las dejó, toda la vida a agradecerles que nos perdonen la vida dejándonos porculizar en todos los ámbitos. En lo deportivo, organizar los JJ.OO. de 1992 en su puta ciudad en vez de en Madrid, y en lo futbolero, que el Madrid no ganara en su puercoestadio. Pujol, declarado "español del año" por el periodicucho ABC: Hasta ese punto llegó la indignidad y el recochineo.
> 
> En baloncesto igual, con el comentarista de TVE gritando entusiasmado cuando los culerdos encestaban mientras que cuando lo hacía el Madrid se mostraba apagado.
> 
> Así se cumplió mi predicción, de que en partido europeo el Madrid sí ganaría, y así fue. Y entonces algo cambió. Se rompió el "pacto" de la vergüenza, porque se dieron cuenta de que esto era demasiado, y de que la permisividad, dejarles pisotear el idioma español en su región, pisotear al Madrid, dejarse insultar, etc., sólo servía para que los separratas se crecieran más y más, y desde entonces ya le dejan al Madrid ganar sin tener que aguantar frases como la de Fernando Hierro "árbitro, arbitra también para nosotros". Y podría haber sido mejor todavía si no hubiera habido villarato.



Puto españolista.


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2021)




----------



## DRIDMA (26 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Que levante la mano quien recuerde esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exacto. Ayer, sin ir más lejos, escuché a Brotons hablar en Estudio Estadio del partido Lyon-PSG, estaba escandalizado porque Neymar no podía tirar los córners y tuvieron que sacar una red protectora... yo he visto en el Bronx Nou tirar hasta una cabeza de cochinillo, sancionar al VARsa con el cierre de su estadio y ser indultados por don Vito Villar.


----------



## spam (26 Oct 2021)

No obstante, seguro que sería un pelín menos repugnante si hubiera ganado el farsa. Ya, ya.


----------



## tururut12 (26 Oct 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Es que no fue una racha. Era que al Madrid no le dejaban ganar por motivos políticos. Incluso se llegó al extremo de que Ronaldo no jugó ahí con la excusa de que tenía gripe o no sé qué, porque había sido ex-culerdo y no se atrevieron a que jugara. Se creían que los cagalanes eran como los batasunos o algo, cuando siempre han sido unos mierdas cobardes, y ademása había pactos de la vergüenza hechos para beneficiarles a cambio de que Terra Lliure, una organización terrorista de chichinabo, dejara las armas, y como las dejó, toda la vida a agradecerles que nos perdonen la vida dejándonos porculizar en todos los ámbitos. En lo deportivo, organizar los JJ.OO. de 1992 en su puta ciudad en vez de en Madrid, y en lo futbolero, que el Madrid no ganara en su puercoestadio. Pujol, declarado "español del año" por el periodicucho ABC: Hasta ese punto llegó la indignidad y el recochineo.
> 
> En baloncesto igual, con el comentarista de TVE gritando entusiasmado cuando los culerdos encestaban mientras que cuando lo hacía el Madrid se mostraba apagado.
> 
> Así se cumplió mi predicción, de que en partido europeo el Madrid sí ganaría, y así fue. Y entonces algo cambió. Se rompió el "pacto" de la vergüenza, porque se dieron cuenta de que esto era demasiado, y de que la permisividad, dejarles pisotear el idioma español en su región, pisotear al Madrid, dejarse insultar, etc., sólo servía para que los separratas se crecieran más y más, y desde entonces ya le dejan al Madrid ganar sin tener que aguantar frases como la de Fernando Hierro "árbitro, arbitra también para nosotros". Y podría haber sido mejor todavía si no hubiera habido villarato.



Creo que exageras. Decir que no ganaba por motivos políticos es como asegurar que el Barça no ganaba ligas en los 60 y 70 por el franquismo. De esa racha me acuerdo perfectamente porque tengo 52 años. La última vez que ganó en liga fue en octubre de 1983 y no volvió a ganar hasta noviembre o diciembre de 2003. Durante ese tiempo ganó en el Camp Nou en la Supercopa de 1990/91 por 0-1, vuelta de semifinales de la Copa del Rey 1992/93 por 1-2 y en la ida de semifinales de Copa de Europa de 2001/2002 por 0-2. 
Mi opinión personal es que no se ganaba por un conjunto de cosas: algunas veces por arbitrajes caseros, otras porque el Barça salía muy enchufado para ganar y justificar la temporada aunque el Madrid estuviera muy por delante en la tabla de clasificación y otras porque el equipo blanco era inferior.


----------



## cebollo (26 Oct 2021)

El barcelonismo no catalán y más inteligente se rindió en 2018 tras las Champions del Madrid. No reconocieron la rendición abiertamente, hablaron de distanciamiento por el proces, no aguantar más la politizacion....El discurso no sonaba mal pero era muy falso y sin el 4 de 5 jamás se hubiera producido. Algunos aguantaron hasta el 4-0 en Liverpool.

El barcelonismo catalán y el no catalán más tonto se está rindiendo ahora. El discurso es que el fútbol ya no mola, ha perdido magia e interés, el futuro es el cricket camboyano, el Fornite con plumas,las carreras de globos o el porno con música clásica.

Es todo falso y si volvieran a tener un buen equipo se harían fanáticos del Barcelona y del fútbol otra vez a los dos segundos. Es gente que vive en la mentira permanentemente.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (26 Oct 2021)

Para lo que ha quedado el Madrid: negros y moros. Sólo faltan chinos. 

No me extraña que las nuevas generaciones pasen del fútbol y prefieran otras actividades.


----------



## The Replicant (26 Oct 2021)

si gana hoy el Español por encima del Farça

suicidios en masa por la diagonal

taluecs


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Oct 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Para lo que ha quedado el Madrid: negros y moros. Sólo faltan chinos.
> 
> No me extraña que las nuevas generaciones pasen del fútbol y prefieran otras actividades.



Las nuevas generaciones juegan al FIFA..el fornite está en decadencia..
Ey pero que joven puede permitirse los 100 putos pavos de vomistar plus


----------



## PORRON (26 Oct 2021)

VIVA VINICIUS HATERS


----------



## Edu.R (26 Oct 2021)

A todo esto, se viene Osasuna. Por suerte en Madrid, que Pamplona es una plaza complicada.

De hecho el año pasado nos obligaron a jugar con el temporal en un patatal. 0-0 y dos puntos que fueron clave para no ganar la Liga.


----------



## Venturi (26 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Efectivamente, "hemos peleado, no estamos tan lejos".
> 
> Pero vamos, que este equipo recibió OCHO goles (Algo que no había pasado desde 1946) en Lisboa y ya vistéis que tampoco pasó nada. Solo echaron a Setién, a dos medianías, y ya.
> 
> Perder por la mínima un clásico no es nada.



Bueno, y a Luis Suárez, que fue el único que marcó ese día y le largaron para que ganara al liga con el Atleti


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Oct 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Estos no aprenden...
> El madridismo llora de la risa: la narración del gol de Alaba en un canal culé de no creer
> 
> Las risas que nos esperan este año gracias a estos engreídos



¿Pero qué partido estaban viendo esos mierdas?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Oct 2021)

PORRON dijo:


> VIVA VINICIUS HATERS



Es un crack.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 Oct 2021)

No hay un hilo del PSG para hablar del fichajazo de Ramos?

En noviembre y sin debutar. Si fichas a un jugador por 5 años, pues puedes aguantar que se pierda media temporada. Pero si lo fichas por dos años, y en una edad en el que el declive es a veces rápido y siempre imparable, es para echarse unas risas.


----------



## Roedr (26 Oct 2021)

PORRON dijo:


> VIVA VINICIUS HATERS



El problema de Vini es... que cada año es más feo que el anterior!.


----------



## Roedr (26 Oct 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No hay un hilo del PSG para hablar del fichajazo de Ramos?
> 
> En noviembre y sin debutar. Si fichas a un jugador por 5 años, pues puedes aguantar que se pierda media temporada. Pero si lo fichas por dos años, y en una edad en el que el declive es a veces rápido y siempre imparable, es para echarse unas risas.




Mejor no tentemos la suerte, no sea que se recupera para un cruce con nosotros.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (26 Oct 2021)

PORRON dijo:


> VIVA VINICIUS HATERS



No veía El día después desde tiempos de Nacho Lewin, creía que ya no existía. Vinicius desde que vino ha demostrado que tiene un par de huevos. Si de mí hubiera dependido, este año estaba cedido en el Sabadell.


----------



## Roedr (26 Oct 2021)

Nadie comenta sobre el golpazo de Carletto a Panzard en rueda de prensa?. Está killer Carletto.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (26 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Nadie comenta sobre el golpazo de Carletto a Panzard en rueda de prensa?. Está killer Carletto.



¿Que ha dicho?


----------



## Roedr (26 Oct 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> ¿Que ha dicho?



Que el único problema que tiene es que tiene un entrenador que prefiere a otro jugador.
En Carlettesco es el equivalente a un dedo en el ojo de Mou.

La verdad es que Carletto es un tipo tan agradable que cuando se pone puñetero le queda hasta bien.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (26 Oct 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No hay un hilo del PSG para hablar del fichajazo de Ramos?
> 
> En noviembre y sin debutar. Si fichas a un jugador por 5 años, pues puedes aguantar que se pierda media temporada. Pero si lo fichas por dos años, y en una edad en el que el declive es a veces rápido y siempre imparable, es para echarse unas risas.



Comparemos lo que está aportando Alaba al Real Madrid y lo que está aportando Ramos al PSG.

Con el partido del Sheriff todavía hubo que soportar en algún sitio que íbamos a echar de menos a Ramos.

Jugada magistral de Floren, magistral.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (26 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Que el único problema que tiene es que tiene un entrenador que prefiere a otro jugador.
> En Carlettesco es el equivalente a un dedo en el ojo de Mou.
> 
> La verdad es que Carletto es un tipo tan agradable que cuando se pone puñetero le queda hasta bien.



Con estas cosas Roedr reconocerás que hemos ganado respecto a Zz. Siempre tiraba de jerarquía.

Y Vini, poco a poco va callando bocas ... ahora mismo ya no hay quien lo siente. La pena es Rodrygo, su banda no es la derecha y cuando Bale esté para jugar debería ser titular.

Vamos, que Panzard lo.lleva claro este año, es lo que se merece, pues durante el tiempo que lleva aquí no ha demostrado en nada que le demos.media oportunidad más.

Vini, Bale, Rodrygo y Ausencio están por delante de él, ahora no tiene quién le proteja.


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Comparemos lo que está aportando Alaba al Real Madrid y lo que está aportando Ramos al PSG.
> 
> Con el partido del Sheriff todavía hubo que soportar en algún sitio que íbamos a echar de menos a Ramos.
> 
> Jugada magistral de Floren, magistral.



Si, parecia q iba a ser un error no venderlo por todo lo q aportaba en el campo, pero le ha salido bien la jugada, no renovandolo, fichando a Alaba, mas joven y con hambre. Y vendio a Varane tmb, q lo ha exprimido bien. 

Ademas se quito a Cristiano vendiendolo a la juve y liberando masa salarial. Jugada de ajedrez.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Que el único problema que tiene es que tiene un entrenador que prefiere a otro jugador.
> En Carlettesco es el equivalente a un dedo en el ojo de Mou.
> 
> La verdad es que Carletto es un tipo tan agradable que cuando se pone puñetero le queda hasta bien.



Carletto no se debe a nadie, y lo de Panzard es una realidad.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Si, parecia q iba a ser un error no venderlo por todo lo q aportaba en el campo, pero le ha salido bien la jugada, no renovandolo, fichando a Alaba, mas joven y con hambre. Y vendio a Varane tmb, q lo ha exprimido bien.
> 
> Ademas se quito a Cristiano vendiendolo a la juve y liberando masa salarial. Jugada de ajedrez.



CR no entendió que el Madrí es mas grande que él.


----------



## Roedr (26 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Carletto no se debe a nadie, y lo de Panzard es una realidad.



Bueno, algún suicidio de entrenador ya he visto en el Madrid por poner a exjugadores como Raúl o Casillas. Mérito de Carletto, lo admito.


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> CR no entendió que el Madrí es mas grande que él.



Pues no, y Ramos tampoco, tenia muy seguro q iba a renovar y encima queria dos años y erre q erre...y florentino q tenia ya guardado rencillas de otras renovaciones, jugo bien los tiempos y la oferta de un año, caduco  

el madrid esta por encima de todo, como debe ser


----------



## JimTonic (26 Oct 2021)

aqui ya deciamos el año pasado que la rodilla del Ramos debio cascar pero bien cuando forzo para las semifinales y para llegar al record del a selesccion

luis enrique todavia no se lo ha perdonado
y zidane le puso porque era su amiguito



pero ha debido mentir y mucho sobre el estado de su rodilla pra haber fichado por el PSG.



Aunque yo creo que el PSG le habra puest una clausula de que solo te pago si juegas


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> aqui ya deciamos el año pasado que la rodilla del Ramos debio cascar pero bien cuando forzo para las semifinales y para llegar al record del a selesccion
> 
> luis enrique todavia no se lo ha perdonado
> y zidane le puso porque era su amiguito
> ...



Si ahi se rompio justo ramos ya para el resto. Con esa edad q tiene y lo q lleva en el cuerpo, se equivoco en forzar. Y lo ha pagado bien.

Lo q no entiendo como tenia esperanzas de jugar la ultima eurocopa sin apenas jugar un solo encuentro en los ultimos meses.

Y segundo, en teoria el PSG cuando lo ficho le haria un exhaustivo reconocimiento medico y de la rodilla y no vio nada? porque todavia no ha jugado un solo minuto  parece q ya el siguiente partido del psg puede jugar, a ver si es verdad


----------



## JimTonic (26 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Si ahi se rompio justo ramos ya para el resto. Con esa edad q tiene y lo q lleva en el cuerpo, se equivoco en forzar. Y lo ha pagado bien.
> 
> Lo q no entiendo como tenia esperanzas de jugar la ultima eurocopa sin apenas jugar un solo encuentro en los ultimos meses.
> 
> Y segundo, en teoria el PSG cuando lo ficho le haria un exhaustivo reconocimiento medico y de la rodilla y no vio nada? porque todavia no ha jugado un solo minuto  parece q ya el siguiente partido del psg puede jugar, a ver si es verdad



el madrid perdio esas semifinales entre otras cosas por el, y eso supuso, entre otras cosas, su salida del madrid


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2021)

*El resultado del Clásico no va hacer que cambie su criterio*


----------



## Phoenician (27 Oct 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



La próxima lona será con un añadido previo:
Se me quitan las...
ganas de volver a veros


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> *El resultado del Clásico no va hacer que cambie su criterio*



a quien convocara sera al eric garcia que se dejo ganar la posicion


----------



## IVNP71 (27 Oct 2021)

Partido trampa hoy en el Bernabéu contra Osasuna y es que ya se sabe que después de un clásico y ganarlo luego viene la confianza y el relajamiento y ya la intensidad no es la misma.Son esos partidos que me dan miedo después de ganar un clásico.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## xilebo (27 Oct 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Partido trampa hoy en el Bernabéu contra Osasuna y es que ya se sabe que después de un clásico y ganarlo luego viene la confianza y el relajamiento y ya la intensidad no es la misma.Son esos partidos que me dan miedo después de ganar un clásico.
> Pozdrawiam.



Justo, son los partidos q si pierdes los puntos, se echan al final en falta para ganar la liga. Encima viene despues de ganar el clasico, a ver si no salen relajados ni confiados. Y el osasuna esta haciendo un temporadon, en puestos de competiciones europeas


----------



## filets (27 Oct 2021)

Hazard en su primer año jugó 1.000 minutos
El año pasado jugó 500 minutos
En la Euro jugó el primer partido, se lesiono en el minuto 70 y ya no jugó más.

Hazard tiene una lesion que le incapacita para la práctica del fútbol y se le deberia rescindir el contrato por ello.
El titular es Vini, el segundo es Asensio, el tercero es Hazard.
Es el jugador mejor pagado de la plantilla y es el recambio del recambio


----------



## IVNP71 (27 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Justo, son los partidos q si pierdes los puntos, se echan al final en falta para ganar la liga. Encima viene despues de ganar el clasico, a ver si no salen relajados ni confiados. Y el osasuna esta haciendo un temporadon, en puestos de competiciones europeas



Pues por eso hay que tener mucho cuidado y mantener la intensidad en partidos como hoy que me da a mí que no va a ser tan fácil porque primero aún estás saboreando la victoria en el campo nuevo contra el Barça y segundo que Osasuna tiene mucho que ganar y poco que perder hoy con lo cuál saldrán más motivados si cabe y si rascan algo bienvenido sea y si no pues entraría en los planes la derrota con lo cuál estos partidos me dan miedo.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (27 Oct 2021)

También te digo que este partido le vendría muy pero que muy bien almeno a Vini porque ese sí que apenas pierde intensidad en cada partido y siempre se le ve con hambre de gol.Es de los pocos que precisamente hoy puedo tener la certeza que no saldrá relajado ya que estos partidos son fundamentales para el progreso del chico y él es consciente de ello luego de hacer un buen partido en el campo nuevo el domingo pasado.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Ademas se quito a Cristiano vendiendolo a la juve y liberando masa salarial. Jugada de ajedrez.



Ayer leí un artículo en la prensa inglesa que directamente decía que el rol adecuado para Ronaldo es meter goles contra equipos flojos y salir 30 minutos de revulsivo contra los equipos buenos. Que si lo lo pones de titular en partidos difíciles te revienta el planteamiento.

Desde que lo vendimos le ha costado el puesto a 4 entrenadores en 3 temporadas y poco (Allegri, Sarri, Pirlo y me imagino que a Solskjaer en breve).


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Oct 2021)

Entrará de oficio Antiviolencia??


----------



## xilebo (27 Oct 2021)

Once del Real Madrid:* Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Camavinga, Casemiro, Kroos; Asensio, Benzema y Vinicius.*


----------



## Edge2 (27 Oct 2021)

Buenas noches, jeje


----------



## HDR (27 Oct 2021)

Vaya comedia.

Supongo que hoy toca otra vez Chirinsírc.


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Oct 2021)

Pues ojito que el farsa así a lo tonto esta a 6 puntos de puestos de Champions...imagino que les meterán por lo civil o por lo criminal pero seguro que tienen el miedo en el cuerpo.


----------



## xilebo (27 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Buenas noches, jeje



Muy buenas noches jejeje a ver q tal el partido contra el osasuna, pinta bien la alineacion del madrid


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Oct 2021)

Habrá que ver


xilebo dijo:


> Muy buenas noches jejeje a ver q tal el partido contra el osasuna, pinta bien la alineacion del madrid



Ause y Vayaminga lo que hacen.


----------



## vurvujo (27 Oct 2021)

Al final el Sevilla logró empatar. Se van a 21 puntos, uno sobre nosotros. 
El Betis segundo con el trinfo parcial, también con 21 puntos.

La Real también 21 puntos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Oct 2021)

A riesgo de ser pesado...cuando Benzema resuelva una acción de la manera tan perfecta que lo ha hecho Falcao que me avisen...recorte en seco sacando el tiro rapidísimo,de manual de 9


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (27 Oct 2021)

Poned links, joíos.


----------



## Edge2 (27 Oct 2021)

An unexpected database error occurred. Please try again later.


----------



## IVNP71 (27 Oct 2021)

Partido trampa hoy....mucho cuidado!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues ojito que el farsa así a lo tonto esta a 6 puntos de puestos de Champions...imagino que les meterán por lo civil o por lo criminal pero seguro que tienen el miedo en el cuerpo.



Dependerá de si la Real Sociedad o el Betis son capaces de aguantar. Si alguno de los dos sigue sumando de tres en tres un buen tramo de la temporada... pues la cosa puede complicársele mucho al Barcelona para hacer top-4.

Los de Madrid y el Sevilla yo creo que se meten, el 4º debería ser el Barcelona, pero con la Real Sociedad y el Betis ahi, pues todo es posible.

A ver si ganamos.


----------



## Tubiegah (27 Oct 2021)

6 nigros + el amego


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Poned links, joíos.




Con el Edge me va

Real Madrid vs CA Osasuna Live Stream | FBStreams - FBStream


----------



## IVNP71 (27 Oct 2021)

Algún link joder...
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Oct 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Poned links, joíos.



Paga,que los fichajes no se hacen solos


----------



## pepetemete (27 Oct 2021)

Real Madrid amego


----------



## El Juani (27 Oct 2021)

Me gustaría verlo en condiciones mi Mandril, pero en el curro es complicado. Además, el foro va como el puto culo no?


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Algún link joder...
> Pozdrawiam.



con el VPN del opera









Watch Real Madrid TV (Real Madrid C.F. Club) online


Catch up your favorite Real Madrid TV shows & events. Free Real Madrid TV live stream. Watch TV Channels online from anywhere, on any device.




apps.stream2watch.sx


----------



## Señor Moscoso (27 Oct 2021)

Joder Ausencio en la banda, ideal para abrir defensas rocosas y ser incisivo...


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Joder Ausencio en la banda, ideal para abrir defensas rocosas y ser incisivo...



Carletto, Carletteando.

Edito: a lo mejor ha pensado que con Carvajal puede hacerlo contra el Osasuna.


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

empieza el Vinishow


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

menuda mierda de falta de Benzy


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Oct 2021)

sevilla LIDER


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

menuda bola ha metido Carva a Asensio


----------



## xilebo (27 Oct 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Me gustaría verlo en condiciones mi Mandril, pero en el curro es complicado. Además, el foro va como el puto culo no?



Si, peor, imposible


----------



## pepetemete (27 Oct 2021)

Bueno, en general, la calidad en el juego está muerta y enterrada con esta generación


----------



## Señor Moscoso (27 Oct 2021)

O Rei ya piensa las jugadas y ve el futbol a lo Neo en Matrix, pero como no es el Amego no van a decir nada los comentaristas


----------



## Edge2 (27 Oct 2021)

camaminga flojito...


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Oct 2021)

Que asco dan los comentaristas,si Vinicius se para con la pelota "la aguanta demasiado tiempo" si lo hace Benzema es el jefe,el amo,el mejor...


----------



## pepetemete (27 Oct 2021)

Vinicius tiene destellos , pero siempre sale a trompicones, y eso no va a mejorar con los años.
El partido, una mierda, falta total y absoluta de magia por parte de los dos equipos.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Oct 2021)

En este hilo hay dos escuelas filosóficas inasequibles al desaliento: la de que Benzema no es Lewandowski, y la de que Vinicius en otra época no jugaría ni en el Castilla.

Exijo baneos ya.


----------



## xilebo (27 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> camaminga flojito...



si, como el equipo en general y muy tranquilos. Se nota q vienen de jugar contra el barcelona, a ver si pasando mas tiempo, se entonan


----------



## IVNP71 (27 Oct 2021)

Partido sin alma de momento aburrido.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## vurvujo (27 Oct 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> En este hilo hay dos escuelas filosóficas inasequibles al desaliento: la de que Benzema no es Lewandowski, y la de que Vinicius en otra época no jugaría ni en el Castilla.
> 
> Exijo baneos ya.



¿Te perdiste la escuela que Zidane tiene las neuronas justas para no cagarse encima?.


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

empate justo de momento, nivelón que estamos exhibiendo


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

hasta que no salga Rodrygo no crearemos peligro


----------



## IVNP71 (27 Oct 2021)

Oportunidades como estas de alejarte del Barça a 8 puntos van a haber pocas así que más vale que le pongan alma al partido porque de nada sirve que ganes el clásico si luego te dejas 2 o 3 puntos con un Osasuna.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (27 Oct 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Partido sin alma de momento aburrido.
> Pozdrawiam.



entre el partido y el foro que va como el culo...


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Oct 2021)

Comemingas se está jugando peligrosamente la segunda amarilla


----------



## IVNP71 (27 Oct 2021)

Ya dije yo que este sería un partido trampa y casi que ya me conformo con que gane por 1-0 y de penalti visto lo visto de momento.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## El Juani (27 Oct 2021)

Asensio está para jugar por dentro, no es un futbolista de banda, nunca lo ha sido.


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

gran pase de Carva al portero rival


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Oct 2021)

Camavinga sin espacios es bastante mediocre. Con 18 años no es particularmente preocupante, pero estos partidos hay que ganarlos . Me pregunto si es día para repetir el cipote ese raro con Asensio en el centro.

Ojo que igual Ceballos acaba jugando bastante este año.


----------



## IVNP71 (27 Oct 2021)

Esto si se decide será por alguna jugada aislada o por una individualidad no creo que haya más.Es evidente que después de ganar el clásico pues iba a venir relajación y lo estamos viendo.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (27 Oct 2021)




----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

Cama ha pillado una de cabeza... menos mal. Soy el único que echa de menos a Ramos?


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

no sé, yo a Cama le veo pintaza. Suelta a toda leche el balón en pases largos.


----------



## El Juani (27 Oct 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Camavinga sin espacios es bastante mediocre. Con 18 años no es particularmente preocupante, pero estos partidos hay que ganarlos . Me pregunto si es día para repetir el cipote ese raro con Asensio en el centro.
> 
> Ojo que igual Ceballos acaba jugando bastante este año.



Me parece a mi que puede ser el cambio... Rodrygo por Camavinga y poner a Asensio por dentro, al interior.


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

0-0 la leche... al remate sumamos los mismos puntos que el Farsa.


----------



## El Juani (27 Oct 2021)

El penalti que le han hecho a Vini también tela eh. Se lo han comido con papitas


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Me parece a mi que puede ser el cambio... Rodrygo por Camavinga y poner a Asensio por dentro, al interior.



Asensio out, Rodry in. 
Estos serían mis cambios.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Soy el único que echa de menos a Ramos?



Sí.


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Sí.



haha

Edito: estoy anclado en el pasado. Al que más echo de menos es a Marcelo. De lo mejor que he visto en mi vida.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (27 Oct 2021)

Casi le hacen el sexto al Bayern


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Oct 2021)

pepetemete dijo:


> Vinicius tiene destellos , pero siempre sale a trompicones, y eso no va a mejorar con los años.
> El partido, una mierda, falta total y absoluta de magia por parte de los dos equipos.



Lo hace todo a base de explosividad y un derroche físico bestial,ese chaval no llega a viejo...


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (27 Oct 2021)

El Osasuna tiene un equipazo


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Lo hace todo a base de explosividad y un derroche físico bestial,ese chaval no llega a viejo...



Eso decían de CR7 y Nadal.


----------



## Gorrión (27 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> haha
> 
> Edito: estoy anclado en el pasado. Al que más echo de menos es a Marcelo. De lo mejor que he visto en mi vida.



A Marcelo fui a verlo en el campo del Español cuando todavía estaba Cipriano y fue el jugador que mas me impresionó de lejos, técnicamente era increíble.


----------



## Mecanosfera (27 Oct 2021)

Hace tiempo que el Madrid se pone divertido en la segunda parte. A ver si se mantiene la tradición, porque esta primera parte ha tenido la intensidad de un entrenamiento.


----------



## xilebo (27 Oct 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> El Osasuna tiene un equipazo



Bueno. juega muy bien como equipo, lucha mucho y espera a tener su ocasion para ganar el partido. Esta haciendo buena temporada


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Oct 2021)

Osasuna es el mejor equipo de Europa a domicilio. Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## Gorrión (27 Oct 2021)

Kroos está haciendo un partidazo, el mejor del partido hasta ahora.


----------



## xilebo (27 Oct 2021)

Cambio en el Madrid. Entra *Rodrygo* y se queda en el vestuario *Camavinga*, que tiene amarilla y que ha estado acelerado y un poco desacertado.


----------



## Edge2 (27 Oct 2021)

uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Edge2 (27 Oct 2021)

Que malos son los del osasuna joder


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Oct 2021)

Dios no ha querido que Carvajal la metiese en propia meta porque el desde luego lo ha intentado...


----------



## Edu.R (27 Oct 2021)

Esta igualado.


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Dios no ha querido que Carvajal la metiese en propia meta porque el desde luego lo ha intentado...



Necesitamos que vuelva LV


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

no ganamos ni de coña


----------



## xilebo (27 Oct 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Osasuna es el mejor equipo de Europa a domicilio. Ahí lo dejo.



Lleva 4 partidos ganado y uno empatado, invicto. Y al palo ahora, cuidado con el partido...


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

cuántos siglos hace que no marcamos con un córner?


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Osasuna es el mejor equipo de Europa a domicilio. Ahí lo dejo.



y el Rayo en casa


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

qué impotencia!, somos nulos.


----------



## vurvujo (27 Oct 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 819971


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> haha
> 
> Edito: estoy anclado en el pasado. Al que más echo de menos es a Marcelo. De lo mejor que he visto en mi vida.



Marcelo es posible que haya sido el mejor lateral izquierdo de la historia moderna del fútbol, lo que pasa es que no entraba por los ojos como Roberto Carlos o el buenorro de Maldini (no homo).


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (27 Oct 2021)

*Pierde el Bayern 5-0*


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Marcelo es posible que haya sido el mejor lateral izquierdo de la historia moderna del fútbol, lo que pasa es que no entraba por los ojos como Roberto Carlos o el buenorro de Maldini (no homo).



concuerdo, además que me cae muy bien


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

la puta... ni una contra hacemos bien


----------



## Edge2 (27 Oct 2021)

Min 57 0-0


----------



## Edu.R (27 Oct 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> *Pierde el Bayern 5-0*



Adios al triplete.

El año pasado les eliminó el Kiel de 2° división, este año un 5-0... 2 años seguidos sin Copa.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> la puta... ni una contra hacemos bien



Calienta MARCELO.


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

a los expertos en fuchibol cuántico del foro: cuál es la posición real de Rodrygo?. Porque se ve buenísmo, pero no extremo.


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

ahora está bien el partido


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

joder Benzy


----------



## Edu.R (27 Oct 2021)

Al Osasuna le empieza a costar pasar de medio de campo, están muy hundidos. Tenemos media hora.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> a los expertos en fuchibol cuántico del foro: cuál es la posición real de Rodrygo?. Porque se ve buenísmo, pero no extremo.



Rodrygo puede jugar de lo que quiera, lo único que le falta es creérselo.


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

de cabeza somos cómicos


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Rodrygo puede jugar de lo que quiera, lo único que le falta es creérselo.



a mí me parece 'diferente', tiene una clase acojonante


----------



## Gorrión (27 Oct 2021)

Brutal Kroos

Estamos jugando bien pero el Osasuna igual.


----------



## Edge2 (27 Oct 2021)

El chymi ese esta fundido...


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Oct 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Rodrygo puede jugar de lo que quiera, lo único que le falta es creérselo.



Técnicamente es más limpio que Vinicius,pero no tiene su poderío físico ni tiene la confianza que le sobra a este ahora mismo...no sé,yo le daría margen aún...


----------



## Edge2 (27 Oct 2021)

sale lucas vater el goleador...


----------



## Gorrión (27 Oct 2021)

Deberían empezar atacar un poco mas por la derecha.


----------



## IVNP71 (27 Oct 2021)

Lento y sin ideas el Madrid!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

que pase de Vini y nadie para empujarlo


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Lento y sin ideas el Madrid!
> Pozdrawiam.



ha mejorado mucho ahora


----------



## Edge2 (27 Oct 2021)

Ahi teneis a marcelo


----------



## Señor Moscoso (27 Oct 2021)

Firmo el 0 0 con panzard y marcelo en el campo


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

Panzard???????????????????? me paso al criquet


----------



## HArtS (27 Oct 2021)

Nooooo, Marcelo no por favor.

Insisto que si el Madrid tuviera un delantero rápido por el centro el equipo marcaría más goles (lograría seguir las jugadas de Vinicius).


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Oct 2021)

Anda que vaya presión llamarse Nacho vidal,las expectativas que tendrá la gente sobre ti deben de ser bestiales


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Técnicamente es más limpio que Vinicius,pero no tiene su poderío físico ni tiene la confianza que le sobra a este ahora mismo...no sé,yo le daría margen aún...



Antes le ha hecho un chicle al lateral izquierdo que le ha sacado 5 metros limpios en 10 de carrera. Yo le doy todo el margen del mundo, pero tiene que decidir qué quiere ser de mayor.


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

nada.. no embocamos


----------



## euromelon (27 Oct 2021)

Vater Marcelo y panzard maravilloso 3 cojos


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Oct 2021)

Que raro Carvajal finalizando un partido sin lesionarse,no me lo esperaba...


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

no hay forma.. por cierto, Panzard no había entrado?


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que raro Carvajal finalizando un partido sin lesionarse,no me lo esperaba...



lo peor es que le ampliaron el contrato


----------



## xilebo (27 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> nada.. no embocamos



Un punto es bueno, despues de la jornada de hoy


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Oct 2021)

Podemos estar tres días jugando que no metemos.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Oct 2021)

Vaya segunda amarilla le acaban de perdonar al que ha cortado la contra con la mano.


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

Panzard ha sido bueno alguna vez en su vida?. Ahí está Marcelo, acabado físicamente, dando pases, abriendo huecos y demostrando clase, pero Panzard?


----------



## Edge2 (27 Oct 2021)

Herrera se lesiona del susto...


----------



## xilebo (27 Oct 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Podemos estar tres días jugando que no metemos.



Como el dia del sheriff en champions, hay dias q la porteria de futbol parece una de waterpolo


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Como el dia del sheriff en champions, hay dias q la porteria de futbol parece una de waterpolo



Más que la portería, que nos falta gol. CR7 con 36 tacos ya habría resuelto el partido.


----------



## IVNP71 (27 Oct 2021)

Pues nada que no hay manera y se veía venir que conserve el empate y a pensar en el sábado contra el Elche no hay más.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## HArtS (27 Oct 2021)

De los últimos 4 partidos el Madrid apenas ha ganado 1... Y ese fue al Barcelona que es de los peores equipos de primera división ahora mismo.


----------



## euromelon (27 Oct 2021)

Jovic nada debe haberse follado a la hija de carleto


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Más que la portería, que nos falta gol. CR7 con 36 tacos ya habría resuelto el partido.



Igual con CR7 no íbamos 0-0.


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Igual con CR7 no íbamos 0-0.



que haters sois...


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

Todo el ataque pasa por Marcelo, que no está ni para subir las escaleras del primero. Tenemos un problema de falta de calidad gordo.


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Oct 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Jovic nada debe haberse follado a la hija de carleto



Y al hijo de Zidane.


----------



## xilebo (27 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Más que la portería, que nos falta gol. CR7 con 36 tacos ya habría resuelto el partido.



Seguro, ahora mismo es lo q hace, mira en el manchester, llegar y meter goles. Pero algo de gol hay esta temporada: benzema mete, vinicius ha mejorado de cara a porteria, rodrigo tmb ha metido, faltaria algunos goles mas del centro del campo para ayudar.


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Oct 2021)

Añadirán 10??


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> De los últimos 4 partidos el Madrid apenas ha ganado 1... Y ese fue al Barcelona que es de los peores equipos de primera división ahora mismo.



y nos falta palmar en Champions en octavos


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Seguro, ahora mismo es lo q hace, mira en el manchester, llegar y meter goles. Pero algo de gol hay esta temporada: benzema mete, vinicius ha mejorado de cara a porteria, rodrigo tmb ha metido, faltaria algunos goles mas del centro del campo para ayudar.



0-5 les metió el Liverpool el otro día.


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

la leche....


----------



## Edge2 (27 Oct 2021)

que sueño...


----------



## El Juani (27 Oct 2021)

También el planteamiento defensivo del Osasuna ayuda a que el Madrid se obceque.


----------



## xilebo (27 Oct 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> 0-5 les metió el Liverpool el otro día.



Una mala tarde la tiene cualquiera  pero metio un gol y se lo anularon


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> que haters sois...



Joder, que el otro día el Liverpool le cascó un 0-5, que es como si nos lo casca el Barça a nosotros. Y lo único que hizo fue intentar autoexpulsarse agrediendo al más mindundi del Liverpool, esa patada no se atreve a dársela a Van Dijk o a Jordan Henderson.

Ronaldo, como Messi, y como Ramos, está acabadérrimo.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (27 Oct 2021)

Hijos se puta 4 de descuento


----------



## El Juani (27 Oct 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> 0-5 les metió el Liverpool el otro día.



El United es un equipo sin defensa. Le falta también jugadores en la zona media, lo único que les salva es arriba. Por eso vemos cosas como las del Liverpool o remontadas contra el Villarreal in extremis. No va a ser la última vez.


----------



## HArtS (27 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> y nos falta palmar en Champions en octavos



Me preocupa porque insisto, el Madrid no juega bien.

Hay un juego más rápido, más atrevido pero la falta de gol, la falta de calidad en el equipo y la falta de recursos sigue ahí. 1 victoria en los últimos 4 partidos, por la mínima, jugando pésimo, frente al peor equipo de primera... 

Parece que la liga la ganarán el Atlético o el Sevilla.


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

No damos para más. Este es nuestro nivel real.


----------



## xilebo (27 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> que sueño...



Y 4 min de descuento solo


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> No damos para más. Este es nuestro nivel real.



Que raro contando con el mejor jugador del mundo ahí arriba...


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

es imagino mía, o el único que chuta a portería es Marcelo?


----------



## xilebo (27 Oct 2021)

Marcelo, quien tuvo, retuvo. El unico q hace algo con mas ganas


----------



## artemis (27 Oct 2021)

Carleto ha sacado al campo a la vez a Lucas Veves, Marcelo y Panzard???? en que pensaba??? jajajajajajajaja


----------



## Gorrión (27 Oct 2021)

Por qué solo 4 minutos de descuento?


----------



## xilebo (27 Oct 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Hijos se puta 4 de descuento



Van a jodernos, y al barcelona 8


----------



## Edge2 (27 Oct 2021)

Era un amistoso?


----------



## Señor Moscoso (27 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que raro contando con el mejor jugador del mundo ahí arriba...



Pero mira la estadistica de intangibles, ahí hemos arrasado


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que raro contando con el mejor jugador del mundo ahí arriba...



¿Eras el otro en la grabación de Valbuena?. Benzemá necesita un descanso desde que regresó con Francia.


----------



## IVNP71 (27 Oct 2021)

Así no se puede perdiendo puntos cada vez que tienes oportunidad de distanciarse en la liga.Partido nefasto 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Oct 2021)

Bueno, creo que más mérito de Osasuna que demérito nuestro. Obviamente todos esperábamos la victoria, pero es lo que hay.

Un puntito y a seguir.


----------



## xilebo (27 Oct 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Carleto ha sacado al campo a la vez a Lucas Veves, Marcelo y Panzard???? en que pensaba??? jajajajajajajaja



A ver mañana en el campo del levante. Que partido entre semana pesan, y ya se la pego contra el alaves el atletico


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Oct 2021)

Os gustan los autobuses de la liga eh?


----------



## IVNP71 (27 Oct 2021)

Son 6 puntos de distancia del eterno rival pero podrían haber sido 8 si no hubiera relajación hoy.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## HArtS (27 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, creo que más mérito de Osasuna que demérito nuestro. Obviamente todos esperábamos la victoria, pero es lo que hay.
> 
> Un puntito y a seguir.



Demérito del Madrid, totalmente.

Osasuna salió a encerrarse en su portería desde el minuto 1. El Madrid nunca fue capaz de romper esa defensas y generar ocasiones.


----------



## El Juani (27 Oct 2021)

Cuando existen equipos que se cierran bien, como le ocurre a este Osasuna, es cuando hace falta jugadores que te puedan coger o rematar algún balón en el área, en este caso Jovic o Mariano, que sabemos que no dan el nivel para ser titulares y jugar en un equipo de la talla del equipo blanco, pero en momentos así es cuando hay que sacarlos y ver cómo responden. Porque sabes que durante 70-75 min no has podido abrir esa dibujo del 5-3-2 del Osasuna.


----------



## HDR (27 Oct 2021)

Asensio es un cáncer. El cabrón no hace absolutamente nada, es un apalancao de mierda, no tiene sangre ni huevos ni nada.

Un jugador así no puede jugar ni 1 sola temporada en el Real Madrid. No sé cuántas lleva ya.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Oct 2021)

Bueno, próximo partido en Elche. 

Técnicamente somos líderes.


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

bueno, nos queda confiar en el Cholo.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (27 Oct 2021)

Algo que no entiendo es lo de "Benzema balón de oro" por marcarle 3 goles al Mallorca???


----------



## Fiodor (27 Oct 2021)

La misma incapacidad de siempre contra rivales que se encierran atrás... Da igual el entrenador, estos partidos no se saben plantear y son los que cuestan Ligas...


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2021)

Para una vez que me va el streamer todo el partido... A ver si en la próxima nos va mejor. 
Amigues, me voy al sobre. Ciao.


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Oct 2021)

El mandril pincha en el cuernaveu. Y el feo de vini vanilly con otro partido mu oscuro, por mucha propaganda que le quieran hacer se queda siempre en nada de na


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Oct 2021)

Bencemalo bastón de horoj


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Oct 2021)

Y os ha salvao el palo en el contragolpe de osasuna. 

Y se quejan del añadido. Dad jracias que havéis rascao el empate


----------



## xilebo (27 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El mandril pincha en el cuernaveu. Y el feo de vini vanilly con otro partido mu oscuro, por mucha propaganda que le quieran hacer se queda siempre en nada de na



Bueno un punto es, peor es perder y cero puntos en vallecas


----------



## Edu.R (27 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Y os ha salvao el palo en el contragolpe de osasuna.
> 
> Y se quejan del añadido. Dad jracias que havéis rascao el empate



Hombre, lo del añadido vale cero como excusa, pero es verdad que con 5 cambios y dos atenciones al portero, no eran 4 minutos. Y más ahora, que están redondeando al alza.

Hay que pensar en el Elche. Luego en casa el Shakhtar y el Rayo.


----------



## tururut12 (27 Oct 2021)

Un Madrid campeón le sacaría ahora mismo al Barça 12 ó 13 puntos. Y ahora está en 6. Decepcionante.


----------



## josemanuelb (27 Oct 2021)

Primera parte floja pero en la segunda han metido al rival totalmente atrás, con muchos tiros, centros, etc. Cuando Benzema y Vini acumulan cansancio hace falta más gol. Y un buen rematador de cabeza. Lástima de puntos perdidos, estos partidos cuestan ligas.

A seguir.


----------



## El Juani (27 Oct 2021)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Primera parte floja pero en la segunda han metido al rival totalmente atrás, con muchos tiros, centros, etc. Cuando Benzema y Vini acumulan cansancio hace falta más gol. Y un buen rematador de cabeza. Lástima de puntos perdidos, estos partidos cuestan ligas.
> 
> A seguir.



Y un penalti clarísimo a Vini no pitado.







Este partido era de 1-0 visto lo visto y viendo cómo lo ha intentado el Madrid, aunque con algo de falta de frescura en los últimos metros, es lo que dices, 2 puntos menos y ahí es donde se pierden campeonatos.

No he visto a un mal Madrid en general, sí algo pasivo en la primera parte y he echado de menos una entrada en los últimos 15-20 minutos de Jovic o Mariano.


----------



## Fiodor (27 Oct 2021)

tururut12 dijo:


> Un Madrid campeón le sacaría ahora mismo al Barça 12 ó 13 puntos. Y ahora está en 6. Decepcionante.



Que el Barcelona esté de puta pena, nos ha hecho creer que el Madrid está muy bien... Pero la realidad es que el nivel del Madrid está lejos de sus mejores épocas...


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hombre, lo del añadido vale cero como excusa, pero es verdad que con 5 cambios y dos atenciones al portero, no eran 4 minutos. Y más ahora, que están redondeando al alza.
> 
> Hay que pensar en el Elche. Luego en casa el Shakhtar y el Rayo.



el otro día, al atleti le añadieron 0 segundos en la primera parte contra la real sociedax. 0 segundos. Pitó creo 5 segundos antes de los 45min.

Y en la segunda pitó el final antes de revisar una jugada de VAR en el área de la real sociedax.

Podían haberos añadido 3 horas y no habría marcao el mandril


----------



## Edu.R (27 Oct 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> Que el Barcelona esté de puta pena, nos ha hecho creer que el Madrid está muy bien... Pero la realidad es que el nivel del Madrid está lejos de sus mejores épocas...



A ver, llevamos 21 de 30, eso son 80 puntos a final de Liga. 

Son unos números un pelin ajustados, pero relativamente "normales".


----------



## El Juani (27 Oct 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> Que el Barcelona esté de puta pena, nos ha hecho creer que el Madrid está muy bien... Pero la realidad es que el nivel del Madrid está lejos de sus mejores épocas...



Sí, está claro que sí, pero no se tiene el problema estructural de fondo que tiene el Barça. Es otro mundo totalmente distinto. El Madrid tiene sus problemas, evidentemente.

El Madrid tiene un problema en la línea defensiva atrás, después sliempre pasa que Casemiro tiene unos inicios de temporada muy jodidos hasta que entra en forma. Si te falta Kroos o Modric se nota un huevo. Después la banda derecha. Pero se tiene muy buenos futbolistas en línea de 3/4 y en la delantera, aunque falta un delantero o una referencia arriba que destaque de manera brutal, saco de ahí a la ecuación a Benzema porque para mi no es delantero puro, como tal, no se está haciendo mal las cosas, más con las salidas que ha tenido el Madrid y viendo que Hazard sigue sin entrar y que Vini ha mejorada sustancialmente con respecto a temporadas pasadas.

Se genera ocasiones, hay desparpajo, velocidad, desborde... pero está claro que el equipo no está del todo equilibrado y se está lejos de los grandes de Europa sin género de dudas. Cualquier baja de un futbolista en cualquiera de las posiciones se fastidia el equipo de una manera considerable.


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Oct 2021)

La real sociedax perdió como media hora sacando el balón, con su método ese de quedarse quietos. Eso sumado a todas las pérdidas de tiempo durante el partido en saques y tontunas y nos añadieron 0 segundos en la primera y creo que fueron 4 o 5 min lo que añadieron en la segunda.

Dejad de llorar, que habéis sacao un empate de milagro.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Oct 2021)

La chicha viene en diciembre.

Vamos a jugar contra Sevilla, Real Sociedad y At.Madrid SEGUIDOS (Jornadas 15-17). Ahi es donde hay que dar el callo y ganar, aunque sea 0-1. Esperemos tener la Champions ya cerrada y poder dentrarnos en esos partidos.


----------



## JimTonic (27 Oct 2021)

bueno poco a poco no es decpecionante pero hay que tener cuidado, eppaaa que este año solo hemos fichado a caraminga, tampoco podemos pedir mucho.

No es el equipo arrollador y temible de antes pero tal como estan las cosas (que no es excusa porque es el segundo año) y luchando contra todos uefa fuera y liga y caverna mediatica dentro, haciendo el estadio...


en fin deportivamente poco que decir, que si que ha habido penalty pero bueno como innumerables veces no vamos a llorar ahora por esto


----------



## tururut12 (27 Oct 2021)

Contra equipos que defienden bien quizás sería mejor que no jugara de inicio Vinicius.


----------



## Edge2 (27 Oct 2021)

Comunicado oficial inminente, koeman destituido, oficial en minutos


----------



## El Juani (27 Oct 2021)




----------



## Suprimo (27 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, llevamos 21 de 30, eso son 80 puntos a final de Liga.
> 
> Son unos números un pelin ajustados, pero relativamente "normales".



Baja algo las espectativas, son más unos 75 puntos y eso da para llegar vivo a ser candidato al título en las 3 últimas jornadas


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Y eso de que hay penalti, sólo en vuestra imaginación. Le roza, no es suficiente pa penalti y además después de que meta el pase, vamos que no interrumpe la jugada en ningún caso.

No es penalti


----------



## Fiodor (28 Oct 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Sí, está claro que sí, pero no se tiene el problema estructural de fondo que tiene el Barça. Es otro mundo totalmente distinto. El Madrid tiene sus problemas, evidentemente.
> 
> El Madrid tiene un problema en la línea defensiva atrás, después sliempre pasa que Casemiro tiene unos inicios de temporada muy jodidos hasta que entra en forma. Si te falta Kroos o Modric se nota un huevo. Después la banda derecha. Pero se tiene muy buenos futbolistas en línea de 3/4 y en la delantera, aunque falta un delantero o una referencia arriba que destaque de manera brutal, saco de ahí a la ecuación a Benzema porque para mi no es delantero puro, como tal, no se está haciendo mal las cosas, más con las salidas que ha tenido el Madrid y viendo que Hazard sigue sin entrar y que Vini ha mejorada sustancialmente con respecto a temporadas pasadas.
> 
> Se genera ocasiones, hay desparpajo, velocidad, desborde... pero está claro que el equipo no está del todo equilibrado y se está lejos de los grandes de Europa sin género de dudas. Cualquier baja de un futbolista en cualquiera de las posiciones se fastidia el equipo de una manera considerable.



El Madrid tiene dos problemas principales esta temporada. Las continuas lesiones y un banquillo que, salvo excepciones, no da el nivel... Así que hoy se ha notado mucho la baja de Modric... La realidad es que en cuanto varías un poco el equipo titular la calidad baja mucho...


----------



## Edu.R (28 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Baja algo las espectativas, son más unos 75 puntos y eso da para llegar vivo a ser candidato al título en las 3 últimas jornadas



2,1 puntos por jornada (21 en 10 partidos): 38 x 2,1 = 79,8 puntos.

No bajo la espectativas, son matemáticas.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Oct 2021)

Por eso mismo digo que las bajes @Edu.R, llegar a los 80 pvntos en la tabla este año está carísimo


----------



## HDR (28 Oct 2021)

Le doy mis dies, estaba buscando esto. Ha aguantado para sacarles hasta el último euro e irse a vivir de risas.

Cualquiera que venga no lo va a hacer ni mejor ni peor. Por mí ojalá que traigan a Xavi para que se trague semejante mierda de equipo, lo queman. Lo inteligente sería armar un buen equipo a lo largo de años y luego ponerlo a él al frente, no chamuscarlo ahora con una plantilla de pena.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (28 Oct 2021)

tururut12 dijo:


> Contra equipos que defienden bien quizás sería mejor que no jugara de inicio Vinicius.



Joder, eso es de la misma escuela del "quizás sin Messi jugaríamos mejor" y mira cómo les va.

Vinicius ahora mismo es imprescindible. Lo que hubiera hecho falta es alguien que cazara en el segundo palo las 2 o 3 que ha puesto de puta madre y se han paseado por el área pequeña sin encontrar rematador. Rodrygo ahí ha estado decepcionante y no entiendo por qué Jovic no juega aunque sea como último recurso. El pobre Hazard hoy no pintaba nada contra 10 maromos colgados del larguero.


----------



## _Suso_ (28 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Comunicado oficial inminente, koeman destituido, oficial en minutos



Suena Setien


----------



## tururut12 (28 Oct 2021)

Lo penoso es que un Barça tocado y hundido está a solo 6 puntos del Real Madrid. Si no espabila es capaz de atraparlo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Ya habéis despedido al Kuman.
Estabáis tardando. Lo podrían haber retirao al principio de temporada.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Ya habéis despedido al Kuman.
> Estabáis tardando. Lo podrían haber retirao al principio de temporada.



mequivocao de hilo, dispulpen. era pa el jilo del farsa


----------



## Edu.R (28 Oct 2021)

El Barcelona empieza a recordar a ese Real Madrid de mediados de los 00s que iba dando palos de ciego, sin continuidad. Que a base de épica peleaba los títulos nacionales, pero en Europa tenía para pasar la fase de grupos y poco más.

El entrenador que venga ahora al Barcelona sabe que está de paso y que viene a meter al Barcelona entre los 4 primeros, a pelear la Copa y a hacer unos Octavos de Champions.

A Koeman no lo querían echar por un tema de dinero. Al final, el dinero va a ser el mismo, y se han dejado varias derrotas que luego pueden pesar si reaccionan. Veremos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Oct 2021)

le pagaran el finiquito?


----------



## xilebo (28 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> le pagaran el finiquito?



Un paston  

*La derrota del Barcelona en Vallecas ha supuesto el punto y final a la etapa de Koeman como técnico del Barcelona.* El presidente azulgrana había perdido hace tiempo la confianza en el neerlandés, pero el finiquito le tenía maniatado. En cualquier caso, el traspié contra el Rayo ha hecho que la situación fuera insostenible. *Según informó El País, el precio de despedir al técnico asciende a unos 12 millones de euros*.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2021)

Pa mí kuman también estaba deseando que le echaran ya


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Oct 2021)

la LIGA mas igualda de la historia..ey a ver cuanto tardan los que deican lo de liga Bipolar y tal..


----------



## loquehayqueoir (28 Oct 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Suena Setien



Todavía le deben este año, creo. Ya puestos, que por lo menos trabaje.



HDR dijo:


> Cualquiera que venga no lo va a hacer ni mejor ni peor. Por mí ojalá que traigan a Xavi para que se trague semejante mierda de equipo, lo queman. Lo inteligente sería armar un buen equipo a lo largo de años y luego ponerlo a él al frente, no chamuscarlo ahora con una plantilla de pena.



No exageremos, peor que Koeman no se puede hacer, su cese es una mala noticia para el Madrid (a menos que acabe en tribunales porque no le pagan y el utillero sea el único que pueda entrenar, entonces sí habrá válido la pena).

NPI si Xavi es bueno o no, pero la plantilla del Barça da de sobra para quedar cuarto incluso con Koeman. Si quedan cuartos y el que venga empieza a rodar a los chavales buenos y deja de poner a jugadores que dan vergüenza ajena tipo Mingueza, Eric García, Coutinho, De Jong... pues habrá sido una temporada hasta positiva para ellos.


----------



## Barrunto (28 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, llevamos 21 de 30, eso son 80 puntos a final de Liga.
> 
> Son unos números un pelin ajustados, pero relativamente "normales".



Ya, pero hay otros 6-7 equipos igual ahora mismo.

Tiene pinta que será una liga muy igualada y con una puntuación de campeón baja.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (28 Oct 2021)

Creo que con esto se acaba la mentira de "Benzema balón de oro"

Siempre lo he econtrado un gran jugador, pero no llega a balón de oro este año


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (28 Oct 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Joder, eso es de la misma escuela del "quizás sin Messi jugaríamos mejor" y mira cómo les va.
> 
> Vinicius ahora mismo es imprescindible. Lo que hubiera hecho falta es alguien que cazara en el segundo palo las 2 o 3 que ha puesto de puta madre y se han paseado por el área pequeña sin encontrar rematador. Rodrygo ahí ha estado decepcionante y no entiendo por qué Jovic no juega aunque sea como último recurso. El pobre Hazard hoy no pintaba nada contra 10 maromos colgados del larguero.



Decepcionante de nuevo nuestro supuesto delantero centro, el amego nunca está en el área para rematar, está siempre con sus intangibles revoloteando alrededor de.la jugada. Hoy hasta le ha quitado un remate franco a Kroos al borde del área. 
Vini ha centrado, y Rodrygo, y Kross y Marcelo pero... no había un rematador. La responsabilidad es del amego, no de Rodrygo, el chaval no juega ni en su posición.
Y,efectivamente, Jovic tiene que salir en estos partidos durante esos 15 o 20 minutos , no Hazard.


----------



## tururut12 (28 Oct 2021)

Barrunto dijo:


> Ya, pero hay otros 6-7 equipos igual ahora mismo.
> 
> Tiene pinta que será una liga muy igualada y con una puntuación de campeón baja.



Quizás será como la liga 1999-2000 que ganó el Depor con tan solo 69 puntos y 11 derrotas. El FC Barcelona fue 2 con 64 puntos y ¡¡¡12 derrotas!!!. El Real fue 5 con 62 puntos, a pesar de perder 8 partidos, empató 14 y ganó 16, lo que le penalizó mucho. Fue a la Champions porque consiguió ganar la Copa de Europa. 
Me acuerdo que el Real Madrid en la jornada 14 estaba en el puesto 17 ya en la 19 se subió al 4 puesto pero nunca se pasó del 3. En la penúltima era el 4 pero en la última jornada se perdió en casa 0-1 contra el Valladolid y se bajó a la 5 posición. Una mierda de liga.


----------



## arriondas (28 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> la LIGA mas igualda de la historia..ey a ver cuanto tardan los que deican lo de liga Bipolar y tal..



Igualada, pero por abajo, como he dicho en otro hilo. Son los dos grandes los que han ido para atrás, como los cangrejos.


----------



## The Replicant (28 Oct 2021)

al Farça le llaman el Trueno


.......


porque va después del Rayo

taluecs


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Oct 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Igualada, pero por abajo, como he dicho en otro hilo. Son los dos grandes los que han ido para atrás, como los cangrejos.



Ya claro que vuelva la liga de los 100 puntos eh?


----------



## arriondas (28 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ya claro que vuelva la liga de los 100 puntos eh?



Era lo que vendía fuera. No que la pueda ganar el Betis o la Real.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Oct 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Era lo que vendía fuera. No que la pueda ganar el Betis o la Real.



en el fondo no sabeis lo que quereis...


----------



## arriondas (28 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> en el fondo no sabeis lo que quereis...



Si el nivel de los demás equipos hubiera subido... Pero no es el caso. Y se refleja en la caída de audiencias.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Oct 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Si el nivel de los demás equipos hubiera subido... Pero no es el caso. Y se refleja en la caída de audiencias.



pues claro que ha subido el nivel de los equipos...estas ciego o que?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Oct 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Si el nivel de los demás equipos hubiera subido... Pero no es el caso. Y se refleja en la caída de audiencias.



y las AUDIENCIAS lo mismo que te digo quien cojones paga 100 euros por vomistar plus...en una epoca peor que la GRAN depresion


----------



## seven up (28 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> en el fondo no sabeis lo que quereis...



Si que lo saben, que su equipo gane las ligas con 100 puntos es lo que mola. Si la ganan los demás, son ligas descafeinadas.


----------



## arriondas (28 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pues claro que ha subido el nivel de los equipos...estas ciego o que?



Y por eso hacen un futbol que engancha, como el de los 90.

La tabla de salvación del fútbol sería volver a los partidos en abierto. Pero claro, no veríamos fichajazos.



seven up dijo:


> Si que lo saben, que su equipo gane las ligas con 100 puntos es lo que mola. Si la ganan los demás, son ligas descafeinadas.



Lo mismo para los madridistas. Pero eso de momento no va a suceder, para ninguno de los dos.


----------



## fieraverde (28 Oct 2021)

Cuando le dan el oscar, grammy, premio Nobel, premio planeta , globo de oro , pulitzer, ganador de masterchef a benzema?


----------



## DRIDMA (28 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> la LIGA mas igualda de la historia..ey a ver cuanto tardan los que deican lo de liga Bipolar y tal..



Si el VAR y los árbitros nos repetasen iríamos lideres sin problema.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Oct 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Y por eso hacen un futbol que engancha, como el de los 90.
> 
> La tabla de salvación del fútbol sería volver a los partidos en abierto. Pero claro, no veríamos fichajazos.
> 
> ...


----------



## seven up (28 Oct 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Si el nivel de los demás equipos hubiera subido... Pero no es el caso. Y se refleja en la caída de audiencias.



Las audiencias de las que se hablan son normalmente nacionales y viene dada por el pobre nivel adquisitivo de los españoles, es más, con la pandemia han dejado de darlo hasta en los bares que era donde se reunían para ver los partidos y donde la audiencia se multiplicaba por 20. Lo he dicho otras veces, pagar cada mes 100€ para un particular o 200€ al para un bar en el país mileurista por excelencia (y gracias, solo hay que mirar los que cobran el IMV) es una barbaridad. Pero el interés sigue ahí y las ganas de verlo también, solo hay que mirar los datos de las redes para confirmarlo.

En este artículo de la Liga para rebatir a Florentino nos dice:
_Según los datos de LaLiga los seguidores de la Liga y Champions han crecido en un 94% en cinco años y en un 258% sólo en la Liga.
En cuanto a la falta de interés de los jóvenes del fútbol y donde afirmo que "los jóvenes de los 16-24 años, el 40% de los jóvenes ya no tienen interés en el fútbol" y el "fútbol ha bajado su atractivo entre los jóvenes"; LaLiga responde que los jóvenes consumen LaLiga de una manera diferente (bares y otros dispositivos), sin embargo en conjunto el tramo de los jóvenes que consumen LaLiga es el mismo que el tramo de jóvenes existentes en la población._

El documento de LaLiga que rebate los argumentos de Florentino

Por otra parte también nos dicen que la audiencia internacionalmente han subido cuando en España han bajado, en la liga de la pandemia cuando la audiencia en España se desplomó, nos venden que se incrementó internacionalmente un 48%, sorprendente ¿no?, aunque tengo la sensación de que este incremento no ha venido precisamente de suscriptores.

_LaLiga Santander: la audiencia internacional crece un 48%
En África aumentó un 73%, donde Sudáfrica destaca con más del 210%. En India, la subida fue de más de un 72% y *en Europa, de más de un 56%*._
LaLiga Santander: la audiencia internacional crece un 48%

Está claro que deportes como el ciclismo han subido en las audiencias, lógico teniendo en cuenta que es gratis y en tiempos de crisis no da para mucho más, así hasta curling tiene también su audiencia.


----------



## xilebo (28 Oct 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Si el VAR y los árbitros nos repetasen iríamos lideres sin problema.



Yo lo veo muy arriba  y eso q han tangado varios penaltis, minutos de descuentos,....van a joder...


----------



## arriondas (28 Oct 2021)

¿Saber por qué Antena 3 tuvo que renunciar al partido de los Lunes allá por los 90? Porque salía demasiado caro. Ellos reconocían que era más barato producir un Sorpresa Sorpresa, que duraba más de tres horas, que pagar por los derechos de retransmisión de un encuentro de fútbol. Comenzaba a formarse la burbuja del fútbol, y claro, los grandes fichajes no se pagan solos.

En abierto se volvería a la era pre-bosman. Lo cual no estaría mal, siendo sinceros. Pero están montados en la pasta, y se van a negar en redondo.


----------



## fieraverde (28 Oct 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Si el VAR y los árbitros nos repetasen iríamos lideres sin problema.



Empatas a cero en casa contra el osasuna y el problema son los árbitros y el var. Ya ya ..


----------



## seven up (28 Oct 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Saber por qué Antena 3 tuvo que renunciar al partido de los Lunes allá por los 90? Porque salía demasiado caro. Ellos reconocían que era más barato producir un Sorpresa Sorpresa, que duraba más de tres horas, que pagar por los derechos de retransmisión de un encuentro de fútbol. Comenzaba a formarse la burbuja del fútbol, y claro, los grandes fichajes no se pagan solos.
> 
> En abierto se volvería a la era pre-bosman. Lo cual no estaría mal, siendo sinceros. Pero están montados en la pasta, y se van a negar en redondo.



¿Por que renunció?, pues por lo que les pedía el propietario de los derechos por la emisión en abierto, como renunciaron a dar la champions en abierto ya desde el 2018. Fijo que a Telecinco le sale más barato pagar los derechos de emisión para darlo en abierto al PSG que al Barça o al Madrid.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Oct 2021)

seven up dijo:


> ¿Por que renunció?, pues por lo que les pedía el propietario de los derechos por la emisión en abierto, como renunciaron a dar la champions en abierto ya desde el 2018. Fijo que a Telecinco le sale más barato pagar los derechos de emisión para darlo en abierto al PSG que al Barça o al Madrid.



Eso se llama vendo Opel kaddett por 20000 por valorsentimental añadido


----------



## arriondas (28 Oct 2021)

seven up dijo:


> Las audiencias de las que se hablan son normalmente nacionales y viene dada por el pobre nivel adquisitivo de los españoles, es más, con la pandemia han dejado de darlo hasta en los bares que era donde se reunían para ver los partidos y donde la audiencia se multiplicaba por 20. Lo he dicho otras veces, pagar cada mes 100€ para un particular o 200€ al para un bar en el país mileurista por excelencia (y gracias, solo hay que mirar los que cobran el IMV) es una barbaridad. Pero el interés sigue ahí y las ganas de verlo también, solo hay que mirar los datos de las redes para confirmarlo.
> 
> En este artículo de la Liga para rebatir a Florentino nos dice:
> _Según los datos de LaLiga los seguidores de la Liga y Champions han crecido en un 94% en cinco años y en un 258% sólo en la Liga.
> ...



Claro, el ciclismo y los deportes blancos están en abierto o en paquetes básicos de cualquier operador, no que hay pagar nada extra. Ya sea por la tele o por internet. Pueden ser formas de entretenimiento más asequibles para la gente joven, que suele ser mileurista.

Aunque hay una diferencia; a día de hoy esos deportes apenas tienen lo que se conoce como espectadores de alquiler, quienes los siguen básicamente son "die-hard fans", personas a las que esas disciplinas les gustan _de verdad_. Así que los dos millones de una Vuelta a España tienen su mérito. Muchos jóvenes, acaban viendo otras cosas, porque están mucho más promocionadas, como las chorradas del Ibai u otros youtubers.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Oct 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Claro, el ciclismo y los deportes blancos están en abierto o en paquetes básicos de cualquier operador, no que hay pagar nada extra. Ya sea por la tele o por internet. Pueden ser formas de entretenimiento más asequibles para la gente joven, que suele ser mileurista.
> 
> Aunque hay una diferencia; a día de hoy esos deportes apenas tienen lo que se conoce como espectadores de alquiler, quienes los siguen básicamente son "die-hard fans", personas a las que esas disciplinas les gustan _de verdad_. Así que los dos millones de una Vuelta a España tienen su mérito. Muchos jóvenes, acaban viendo otras cosas, porque están mucho más promocionadas, como las chorradas del Ibai u otros youtubers.



Ibai que emite fútbol para países pobres como boludolandia


----------



## arriondas (28 Oct 2021)

seven up dijo:


> ¿Por que renunció?, pues por lo que les pedía el propietario de los derechos por la emisión en abierto, como renunciaron a dar la champions en abierto ya desde el 2018. Fijo que a Telecinco le sale más barato pagar los derechos de emisión para darlo en abierto al PSG que al Barça o al Madrid.



Y los partidos del PSG a veces los dan en Cuatro, corrígeme si me equivoco. Pero claro, es la liga francesa, no la Premier, la Bundesliga o la Serie A. Aunque sea el PSG, es más baratita. Nos acordamos de la cagada de Gargamel con los derechos de televisión.


----------



## seven up (28 Oct 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Claro, el ciclismo y los deportes blancos están en abierto o en paquetes básicos de cualquier operador, no que hay pagar nada extra. Ya sea por la tele o por internet. Pueden ser formas de entretenimiento más asequibles para la gente joven, que suele ser mileurista.
> 
> Aunque hay una diferencia; a día de hoy esos deportes apenas tienen lo que se conoce como espectadores de alquiler, quienes los siguen básicamente son "die-hard fans", personas a las que esas disciplinas les gustan _de verdad_. Así que los dos millones de una Vuelta a España tienen su mérito. Muchos jóvenes, acaban viendo otras cosas, porque están mucho más promocionadas, como las chorradas del Ibai u otros youtubers.



¿Y si son tan fans por que nadie puja por ellos?, te lo respondo, por que si hay que pagar, esos hinchas incondicionales mueren de verdad. En mi juventud jugué y entrené al baloncesto, fui de los que se quedaron en casa para ver los partidos de madrugada de los Angeles 84 y de los que los dejaban siempre puesto el video para ver los partidos de la NBA, fue llegar el basket de pago y solo veo algún partido del Madrid en Madrid TV y como lo mío conozco casos a montones en motociclismo, formula 1, etc, etc.


----------



## seven up (28 Oct 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Y los partidos del PSG a veces los dan en Cuatro, corrígeme si me equivoco. Pero claro, es la liga francesa, no la Premier, la Bundesliga o la Serie A. Aunque sea el PSG, es más baratita. Nos acordamos de la cagada de Gargamel con los derechos de televisión.



Si tienes razón, Telecinco-Mediaset ha comprado cinco partidos y los ponen en la Cuatro.


----------



## arriondas (28 Oct 2021)

seven up dijo:


> ¿Y si son tan fans por que nadie puja por ellos?, te lo respondo, por que si hay que pagar, esos hinchas incondicionales mueren de verdad. En mi juventud jugué y entrené al baloncesto, fui de los que se quedaron en casa para ver los partidos de madrugada de los Angeles 84 y de los que los dejaban siempre puesto el video para ver los partidos de la NBA, fue llegar el basket de pago y solo veo algún partido del Madrid en Madrid TV y como lo mío conozco casos a montones en motociclismo, formula 1, etc, etc.



Precisamente muchos en esos deportes ponen al fútbol como ejemplo de lo que no se debe hacer. Porque no generan tanto dinero, precisamente porque son minoritarios. No me imagino que en España un deporte como el biatlón tuviese audiencias millonarias, porque no interesa. Al menos esas federaciones se preocupan por cuidar lo suyo, sabiendo que si lo ponen de pago, se hunden, no les interesaría ni a los patrocinadores. Que fue lo que le pasó a la ACB y a la ASOBAL, hoy en día competiciones zombi que no ve ni Cristo. La cagada monumental al convertir al basket de clubes en España en algo de pago se estudiará en la facultades de economía. Arruinar algo por pura codicia, sin más. Es la forma más sencilla de hundir una competición.

Algo similar a lo que le pasó a la industria discográfica, eso es lo que le ocurre al fútbol, y le ha pasado a otros deportes. El deporte rey aguantó todos estos años, pero la demanda tampoco es inelástica en el fútbol, no siempre se vende solo.


----------



## DRIDMA (28 Oct 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Empatas a cero en casa contra el osasuna y el problema son los árbitros y el var. Ya ya ..



Y el penalti a Vinicius??


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (28 Oct 2021)

El fútbol sigue teniendo audiencia, y mucha además. Y la liga, que llevaba años siendo un aburrimiento con el barsa y el madrid pasando el rodillo, se está igualando, por una cosa o por la otra. Pero ya van 10 jornadas y entre el primero y el décimo hay solo 7 puntos. Y hay 4 colíderes.
Lo que pasa es que al ser de pago mucha gente lo vemos pirata. O sea, que la audiencia sigue estando, se pague o no.
Mira cuando ponen un partido en abierto. Mira la eurocopa. Revientan la audiencia. 
Y ya si pones, como antiguamente, un clásico o un derbi por las autonómicas ni te cuento.lo mismo te llega a los 8 o 9 millones
Si que es verdad que mucho chaval mariconizado tira mas por ver el mundial de globus y demás mamarrachadas de gordos,
pero por ejemplo, los chavales de 16-19 de mi pueblo siguen viendo los partidos, aunque no los paguen, y están más puestos que yo en lo del fútbol. Cierto es que son chavales que siguen jugando al fútbol y no ven yotubers de esos, porque están todo el día en la calle fumando porros y de vacile con las pivitas.


----------



## arriondas (28 Oct 2021)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> El fútbol sigue teniendo audiencia, y mucha además. Y la liga, que llevaba años siendo un aburrimiento con el barsa y el madrid pasando el rodillo, se está igualando, por una cosa o por la otra. Pero ya van 10 jornadas y entre el primero y el décimo hay solo 7 puntos. Y hay 4 colíderes.
> Lo que pasa es que al ser de pago mucha gente lo vemos pirata. O sea, que la audiencia sigue estando, se pague o no.
> Mira cuando ponen un partido en abierto. Mira la eurocopa. Revientan la audiencia.
> Y ya si pones, como antiguamente, un clásico o un derbi por las autonómicas ni te cuento.lo mismo te llega a los 8 o 9 millones
> ...



Al menos muchos de 25 años para arriba si que veríamos los partidos, los de la generación anterior a las mierdas del Ibai y demás morralla del Twitch. Bueno, ya lo hacen; muchos tiran de internet, de los montones de sitios disponibles para ver los encuentros sin pasar por caja. Porque cuesta mucho, y no se ven todos los partidos, sólo los de tu equipo y algunos más.

Si volviesen a emitirlos en abierto sería un éxito, es más cómodo verlo por la tele que en un ordenador. Es una de las razones del bajón del fútbol; es caro, muy caro. Para colmo, el que quiera verlo, ha de pagar también una línea de teléfono fijo, un montón de canales, etc. Y a los jóvenes no les sobra el dinero, por eso a muchos los han espantado.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (28 Oct 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Al menos muchos de 25 años para arriba si que veríamos los partidos, los de la generación anterior a las mierdas del Ibai y demás morralla del Twitch. Bueno, ya lo hacen; muchos tiran de internet, de los montones de sitios disponibles para ver los encuentros sin pasar por caja. Porque cuesta mucho, y no se ven todos los partidos, sólo los de tu equipo y algunos más.
> 
> Si volviesen a emitirlos en abierto sería un éxito, es más cómodo verlo por la tele que en un ordenador. Es una de las razones del bajón del fútbol; es caro, muy caro. Para colmo, el que quiera verlo, ha de pagar también una línea de teléfono fijo, un montón de canales, etc. Y a los jóvenes no les sobra el dinero, por eso a muchos los han espantado.



Los que saben mas de internet y eso lo ven en streamr pero los que no usan para nada el ordenador los he visto ver los partidos por instagram o telegram. Al parecer hay notas que los graban con el móvil y lo retransmiten por ahí


----------



## spam (28 Oct 2021)

Menos mal que Koeman marcó aquel gol de la Sampdoria hace 30 años, que si no lo dejan tirado en el aeropuerto y se ahorran un billete, que la cosa está muy malamente, osti tu...


----------



## Roedr (28 Oct 2021)

¿Nadie comenta que Carletto es tan mal entrenador como Koeman?. 

Sí, ya sé que Carletto es agradable y elegantísimo, pero ya tiene fundidos a Vini y Benzemá. Kross le durará más porque tuve la suerte de que estuvo meses lesionado. Lo mismo que hizo en la última temporada en el Madrid fundiendo a Modric. Luego lo de ayer sacando a Panzard para remontar fue esperpéntico.


----------



## _Suso_ (28 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Nadie comenta que Carletto es tan mal entrenador como Koeman?.
> 
> Sí, ya sé que Carletto es agradable y elegantísimo, pero ya tiene fundidos a Vini y Benzemá. Kross le durará más porque tuve la suerte de que estuvo meses lesionado. Lo mismo que hizo en la última temporada en el Madrid fundiendo a Modric. Luego lo de ayer sacando a Panzard para remontar fue esperpéntico.



Carletto entre otras cosas ha ganado tres champions como entrenador, se mea en la cara de Koeman a nivel de entrenador.


----------



## xilebo (28 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Nadie comenta que Carletto es tan mal entrenador como Koeman?.
> 
> Sí, ya sé que Carletto es agradable y elegantísimo, pero ya tiene fundidos a Vini y Benzemá. Kross le durará más porque tuve la suerte de que estuvo meses lesionado. Lo mismo que hizo en la última temporada en el Madrid fundiendo a Modric. Luego lo de ayer sacando a Panzard para remontar fue esperpéntico.



Con lo que costo Panzard, y despues de tantas lesiones, hay que ir dandole minutos al chaval, algun dia explotara


----------



## Roedr (28 Oct 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Carletto entre otras cosas ha ganado tres champions como entrenador, se mea en la cara de Koeman a nivel de entrenador.



No sé, no sé... quizás me he pasado con la comparación. Si Koeman hubiera tenido a la BBC a lo mejor también la hubiera ganado. 

Lo de ayer sacando a Hazard, y con Vini, y Benzema fritos a esta altura de la temporada sólo está al alcance de malos entrenadores.


----------



## arriondas (28 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> No sé, no sé... quizás me he pasado con la comparación. Si Koeman hubiera tenido a la BBC a lo mejor también la hubiera ganado.
> 
> Lo de ayer sacando a Hazard, y con Vini, y Benzema fritos a esta altura de la temporada sólo está al alcance de malos entrenadores.



Siendo sinceros... Cuando ganaron las orejonas, tanto Carletto como Zidane tenían a su disposición auténticos equipazos. En el año del doblete, el Madrid tenía probablemente la mejor plantilla del mundo; los jugadores eran más jóvenes y estaban más hambrientos. Titulares aparte, en el banquillo estaban Pepe, Danilo, Kovacic, James, Isco antes de convertirse en un ex-jugador, Asensio antes del lesionarse, Morata... Casi nada. A poco qu elas cosas saliesen bien, era un equipo para ganarlo todo o casi todo.


----------



## Roedr (28 Oct 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Siendo sinceros... Cuando ganaron las orejonas, tanto Carletto como Zidane tenían a su disposición auténticos equipazos. En el año del doblete, el Madrid tenía probablemente la mejor plantilla del mundo; los jugadores eran más jóvenes y estaban más hambrientos. Titulares aparte, en el banquillo estaban Pepe, Danilo, Kovacic, James, Isco antes de convertirse en un ex-jugador, Asensio antes del lesionarse, Morata... Casi nada. A poco qu elas cosas saliesen bien, era un equipo para ganarlo todo o casi todo.



Es que el Madrid del triplete, y el que tuvo Carletto y no lo subo exprimir, es una de las mejores plantillas de la historia del fútbol.


----------



## Roedr (28 Oct 2021)

parece que los intensos nos alcanzan en la clasificación


----------



## Eder Limitao (28 Oct 2021)

La razón de la audiencias bajas es que todo el futbol es de pago y en España existe la cultura de que si algo es muy caro o tiene un precio inflado pues me las arreglo para o conseguirlo de otra forma o conseguirlo sin pagar. 
100 pavos al mes para que unos tios vivan a cuerpo rey mientras a mi me toca deslomarme? Que se los pague su puta madre y así va a seguir siendo.


----------



## Eder Limitao (28 Oct 2021)

A chuparla los llorones


----------



## DRIDMA (28 Oct 2021)

Empate del Pateti, eso sí, sus 8 minutitos de añadido que no les falten.


----------



## DRIDMA (28 Oct 2021)




----------



## xilebo (28 Oct 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Empate del Pateti, eso sí, sus 8 minutitos de añadido que no les falten.



Y al madrid ayer solo 4 


*El penalti a Vinicius no señalado inexplicablemente*


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Con lo que costo Panzard, y despues de tantas lesiones, hay que ir dandole minutos al chaval, algun dia explotara



Explotara de tanta comida basura, no me cabe duda. Espero no haya nadie cerca, que la grasa no sale de ciertas prendas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Oct 2021)

ayer tambien tangaron un gol legal al sevilla. casualidad eh?


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (28 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> No sé, no sé... quizás me he pasado con la comparación. Si Koeman hubiera tenido a la BBC a lo mejor también la hubiera ganado.
> 
> Lo de ayer sacando a Hazard, y con Vini, y Benzema fritos a esta altura de la temporada sólo está al alcance de malos entrenadores.



¿Como Zz dices?


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (29 Oct 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Empate del Pateti, eso sí, sus 8 minutitos de añadido que no les falten.



Bueno , tampoco nos quejemos que por lo visto les han tangando bien, bien.
Simeone en rueda de prensa ha estado fino....

Claro, que no decían lo.mismo de la mano de Militao de la temporada pasada.


----------



## El Juani (29 Oct 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Bueno , tampoco nos quejemos que por lo visto les han tangando bien, bien.
> Simeone en rueda de prensa ha estado fino....
> 
> Claro, que no decían lo.mismo de la mano de Militao de la temporada pasada.



Una de las jugadas que nos costó la liga.

Y La de Felipe en el derbi... y no pita.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (29 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Nadie comenta que Carletto es tan mal entrenador como Koeman?.
> 
> Sí, ya sé que Carletto es agradable y elegantísimo, pero ya tiene fundidos a Vini y Benzemá. Kross le durará más porque tuve la suerte de que estuvo meses lesionado. Lo mismo que hizo en la última temporada en el Madrid fundiendo a Modric. Luego lo de ayer sacando a Panzard para remontar fue esperpéntico.



No te pases tampoco, lo de Koeman esta temporada al menos ha sido esperpéntico.

Carletto jamás pediría a Luuk de Jong ni para traerle un café.


----------



## El Juani (29 Oct 2021)

Koeman no ha sido solamente en el Barça. Ha tenido precedentes antes. Pero también ha tenido buenos momentos. Para mi ha sido un entrenador irregular en muchos aspectos, que no ha tenido buenos relaciones con muchos jugadores en distintos equipos en los que ha estado e incluso sacaba a futbolistas del grupo (véase lo de Angulo, Albelda y Cañete en el Valencia de la 2007-2008) 

Después en su etapa en Holanda hizo las cosas bien con el Feyenord y PSV por ejemplo, pero con el AZ Alkmar un desastre, más tras la etapa que había tenido Van Gaal con esa escuadra que fue campeona. 

En su etapa inglesa con el Southampton y Everton pues también etapas con sus más y sus menos. Es un entrenador que no está para llevar equipos de la talla de un Barcelona por ejemplo. 

Y compararlo con Carlo u otro entrenador, personalmente, no se sostiene por ningún lado.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Oct 2021)

La Liga está trucada.
El VAR manipula resultados.

Al Atleti no le quieren ni ver arriba, le están empapelando a tatjetas y penaltis en contra. A pesar de ser el único equipo de la liga que sabe jugar al júrgol

Al farsa, ni hayudándoles consiguen que escale posiciones.

Y el mandril, ni con esas pilla ritmo para sacar distancia.


La hezpañola es una liga paco.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Oct 2021)

Se va a haber estampida de jurgolistos a otras lijas.

La hezpañorda está a un nivel muy paco


----------



## Agente Coulson (29 Oct 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Saber por qué Antena 3 tuvo que renunciar al partido de los Lunes allá por los 90? Porque salía demasiado caro. Ellos reconocían que era más barato producir un Sorpresa Sorpresa, que duraba más de tres horas, que pagar por los derechos de retransmisión de un encuentro de fútbol. Comenzaba a formarse la burbuja del fútbol, y claro, los grandes fichajes no se pagan solos.
> 
> En abierto se volvería a la era pre-bosman. Lo cual no estaría mal, siendo sinceros. Pero están montados en la pasta, y se van a negar en redondo.



No hace falta que se emita en abierto. Sí lo ponen al precio de Netflix, unos 10 € al mes, van a tener suscriptores.

El problema es que ahora mismo para acceder al fútbol hay que tener Movistar, Orange o Vodafone y pagar el internet y el teléfono a precios superiores al de otras compañías a cambio de poder acceder al fútbol por un poquito más.

Deben desligar el fútbol de esas compañías. Y ofrecerlo a un precio asequible.


----------



## JimTonic (29 Oct 2021)

Aqui en portugal son diez euros al mes todos los deportes, con eleven sports 


Vamos que te pones una vpn que serán otra 3 euros al mes y ya lo tienes todo


----------



## Edu.R (29 Oct 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Siendo sinceros... Cuando ganaron las orejonas, tanto Carletto como Zidane tenían a su disposición auténticos equipazos. En el año del doblete, el Madrid tenía probablemente la mejor plantilla del mundo; los jugadores eran más jóvenes y estaban más hambrientos. Titulares aparte, en el banquillo estaban Pepe, Danilo, Kovacic, James, Isco antes de convertirse en un ex-jugador, Asensio antes del lesionarse, Morata... Casi nada. A poco qu elas cosas saliesen bien, era un equipo para ganarlo todo o casi todo.



Si, pero hay que ganarlas.

El Shitty y el PSG tienen plantillones todos los años con presupuesto ilimitado y ni las huelen.

El Barcelona del Messi consagrado... pues eso. La de 2015 y gracias.

Para ganar Champions: Equipazo, hacer las cosas bien y tener algo de suerte. Las tres. Como las tres seguidas que pudimos ganar.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Oct 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> Aqui en portugal son diez euros al mes todos los deportes, con eleven sports
> 
> 
> Vamos que te pones una vpn que serán otra 3 euros al mes y ya lo tienes todo



un PAIS QUE baja precios ,,eso es hereija aqui....


----------



## Edu.R (29 Oct 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> La Liga está trucada.
> El VAR manipula resultados.
> 
> Al Atleti no le quieren ni ver arriba, le están empapelando a tatjetas y penaltis en contra. A pesar de ser el único equipo de la liga que sabe jugar al júrgol
> ...



La semana pasada el VAR les dio un penaltito contra la Real Sociedad. 

El día del Espanyol, 10 minutos de añadido. El gol de la victoria en el 99.

Tienen 19 pts y gracias, porque han ganado muchos de ellos en el descuento y la mitad de los partidos los empiezan perdiendo. Podrían estar como el Barcelona. 

Vale que dos penalties en contra y la roja al entrenador es mucha carga, pero que no pretendan hacernos creer que les están perjudicando, porque no es asi. Su nivel de juego y de resultados es el que es. A seguir trabajando.


----------



## arriondas (29 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si, pero hay que ganarlas.
> 
> El Shitty y el PSG tienen plantillones todos los años con presupuesto ilimitado y ni las huelen.
> 
> ...



También era una plantilla más compensada, que se configuró durante años; muchos de los jugadores clave (Pepe, Ramos, Marcelo, Ronaldo, Benzema...) ya llevaban un tiempo en el equipo, con la progresión y experiencia idóneas. No es fichar a lo loco en dos temporadas, es una plantilla que en parte ya está hecha, ya se sabe a lo que me refiero.

Al final se junta todo, incluyendo lo que acabo de decir, que es muy importante. La diferencia entre un equipo y una constelación de estrellas.


----------



## The Replicant (29 Oct 2021)

Los pateticos son como el farça, siempre llorando


----------



## JimTonic (29 Oct 2021)

lo que comentaban ayer en la radio, koeman no es buen entrenador pero como esperen que De JOng termine con 25 goles esta temporada con el nuevo entrenador se van a llevar una desilusion


----------



## arriondas (29 Oct 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> Aqui en portugal son diez euros al mes todos los deportes, con eleven sports
> 
> 
> Vamos que te pones una vpn que serán otra 3 euros al mes y ya lo tienes todo



En Rusia dan bastantes partidos en abierto. A saber; de la liga rusa, francesa, italiana, alemana, portuguesa, holandesa, copa inglesa, Champions, Europa League, etc. Hoy, sin ir más lejos, el PSG-Lille y el Zenit-Dinamo. Mañana, el Benfica. El Domingo, los partidos del Feyenoord, del Nápoles y del Milan. La Liga o La Premier la dan por una plataforma que se llama Okko, a través de internet. Creo que cuesta 12 euros al mes para ver pelis, fútbol, tenis, o boxeo.

En España eso sería impensable. Pero claro, es que en Rusia el fútbol, aunque tenga tirón, no es el deporte-religión que es en países como España. Tiene que competir con otras disciplinas, las cuales en determinados momentos le superan en audiencia. Además, los rusos no están dispuestos a dejarse parte del salario en abonarse para ver cuatro partidos. Sería prohibitivo, y los operadores no son tontos.


----------



## JimTonic (29 Oct 2021)




----------



## xilebo (29 Oct 2021)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Oct 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> Los pateticos son como el farça, siempre llorando



Si llotais por 4 minutos de añadido lo de ayer fue robo directo


----------



## Edu.R (29 Oct 2021)

Ya van saliendo los calendarios (fechas) de la temporada que viene. A ver que hace la Liga, pero en Alemania empiezan a principios de agosto (6-7 de agosto) y juegan hasta el 12-13 de Noviembre. Y luego reinician a mediados de enero. Va a haber mucha gente sin jugar DOS meses.

El Mundial empieza el día 20 de Noviembre.

La final de Champions va a ser el 2º fin de semana de junio.

Me imagino que el fin de semana del 12-13 de Noviembre jugarán casi todas las Ligas, pero intentarán poner los partidos de los equipos con "seleccionados" el viernes 11 o el sábado 12.

Un despropósito lo del Mundial 2022, pero bueno. Veremos el descuadre de calendario como afecta a todo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ya van saliendo los calendarios (fechas) de la temporada que viene. A ver que hace la Liga, pero en Alemania empiezan a principios de agosto (6-7 de agosto) y juegan hasta el 12-13 de Noviembre. Y luego reinician a mediados de enero. Va a haber mucha gente sin jugar DOS meses.
> 
> El Mundial empieza el día 20 de Noviembre.
> 
> ...



mandamos a la sub 21.. y punto


----------



## Roedr (29 Oct 2021)

Mañana descansa Benzy, menos mal. Ahora, a ver a quién ponemos adelante.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Oct 2021)

El lille que raspo un empate en casa ante el Sevilla va ganando al PSG ..Messi sustuido..


----------



## Roedr (29 Oct 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> ¿Como Zz dices?



hehe


----------



## DRIDMA (30 Oct 2021)

Salida peligrosa, muy peligrosa, mal tiempo, mala hora, sin Benzemá... miedo me da.


----------



## euromelon (30 Oct 2021)

Courtois, Lucas Vázquez, Militao, Alaba, Marcelo, Casemiro, Kroos, Modric, Rodrygo, Vinicius y Mariano.


O sea antes el hijodeputs de Mariano que jovic y sigue la garrapata vater


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Oct 2021)

La oportunidad de MARIANO..MENUDO contrato que tiene


----------



## _Suso_ (30 Oct 2021)

La alineación de hoy es estilo ZZ


----------



## The Replicant (30 Oct 2021)

Hat trick de Mariano

taluecs


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Oct 2021)

Vucas Lázquez otra vez...


----------



## JimTonic (30 Oct 2021)

joder que banquillo tenemos miedo me da


----------



## Eder Limitao (30 Oct 2021)

No entiendo que no juegue jovic hoy, pero confiamos en Carleto


----------



## xilebo (30 Oct 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> La alineación de hoy es estilo ZZ



Total, con mariano arriba encima. Y van a fundir ya a casemiro, kroos, modric...


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Oct 2021)

Partido trampa como el Osasuna espero equivocarme pero estos partidos así seguidos entre semana y fin de semana más champions dónde te la juegas me hace pensar que el Madrid estará pendiente al miércoles que a hoy.
El Elche? Pues como el Osasuna tiene más que ganar que perder y estos equipos saldrán a comerse el mundo contra los grandes y si el grande piensa en champions pues con más razón.
Partido trampa donde los haya para el Madrid.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Oct 2021)

ah, hostias, que lo de Mccebo iba en serio jajajaajajaja


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (30 Oct 2021)

Marcelo y Vater

Aún con el susto en el cuerpo


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Oct 2021)

Pasen enlace señores para ver el partido.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (30 Oct 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> La alineación de hoy es estilo ZZ



Igual Zz hubiera sacado Hazard e insistido con un Benzema reventado... e incluso peor:

Con ISCO!!


Al menos con Carletto juegan Vini y Rodrygo


----------



## xilebo (30 Oct 2021)




----------



## - CONANÍN - (30 Oct 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Pasen enlace señores para ver el partido.
> Pozdrawiam.








DirecTv Sports en Vivo | Rojadirecta Online


DirecTv Sports en Vivo, en este canal puedes ver los mejores encuentros deportivos de todos las conpetencias.




www.pirlotvonlinehd.net





un placer, caballero


----------



## fachacine (30 Oct 2021)

Madre mía, otro partidito que Lucas Vater me va a dar la tarde


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Oct 2021)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> No hace falta que se emita en abierto. Sí lo ponen al precio de Netflix, unos 10 € al mes, van a tener suscriptores.
> 
> El problema es que ahora mismo para acceder al fútbol hay que tener Movistar, Orange o Vodafone y pagar el internet y el teléfono a precios superiores al de otras compañías a cambio de poder acceder al fútbol por un poquito más.
> 
> Deben desligar el fútbol de esas compañías. Y ofrecerlo a un precio asequible.



A ese precio Netflix no compra los derechos ni de coña. El tema Premier lo condiciona todo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Oct 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> lo que comentaban ayer en la radio, koeman no es buen entrenador pero como esperen que De JOng termine con 25 goles esta temporada con el nuevo entrenador se van a llevar una desilusion



Más que De Troonk que nadie espera nada de él, el chasco se lo van a llevar si esperan la mejor versión de Busi o Piqué y que Gavi o Ansu se conviertan en Messi y Javi.


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Oct 2021)

estoy viendo el partido de refilón y digo, joer qué buena ocasión hemos tenido. Luego me he dao cuenta que hoy vamos de azul


----------



## xilebo (30 Oct 2021)

Rodrigo lesionado, entra Asensio


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Oct 2021)

Mariano segundo delantero del equipo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Oct 2021)

Y me siguen comparando a Vini, que ya es un jugador contrastado, con Fansu Ati.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (30 Oct 2021)

Mariano asiste, gol de Vini


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (30 Oct 2021)

O'rei


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Oct 2021)

la rematada y el gal


----------



## Señor Moscoso (30 Oct 2021)

Gracias al intangible de Benzemá lesionándose


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Oct 2021)

la bicicleta loca de Mariano, la pongo al nivel de la gravesinha


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Oct 2021)

Igual es el color oscuro, pero Mariano parece delgadísimo. Está en forma el cabrón. Jugar no juega pero el tío se matará en el gimnasio.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (30 Oct 2021)

Mariano superman


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Oct 2021)

así se entra a rematar cagondiossssss


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (30 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Igual es el color oscuro, pero Mariano parece delgadísimo. Está en forma el cabrón. Jugar no juega pero el tío se matará en el gimnasio.



Es de fornicar, que ganando 5 kilos limpios por no hacer nada, debe de dar tiempo ...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Oct 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Es de fornicar, que ganando 5 kilos limpios por no hacer nada, debe de dar tiempo ...



Es otra teoría. La jaca tiene que cabalgar bien.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Oct 2021)

Mejor no sé pero técnicamente estaba en ese nivel. El problema de Guti estaba en su cabeza.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (30 Oct 2021)

Podremos decir lo que queramos la realidad es que Militao lleva un par de partidos fino, fino


----------



## pepetemete (30 Oct 2021)

No me gusta nada este Real Negriz, solo juegan atrás y en el medio campo.
Para crear una jugada tardan un huevo. 
Siempre que el otro equipo coge la pelota resuelven mucho antes, y siempre pillan al RM en calzoncillos.


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Oct 2021)

pepetemete dijo:


> No me gusta nada este Real Negriz, solo juegan atrás y en el medio campo.
> Para crear una jugada tardan un huevo.
> Siempre que el otro equipo coge la pelota resuelven mucho antes, y siempre pillan al RM en calzoncillos.



Como me desespera ver el fútbol moderno todo Dios jugando hacia atrás es que me pone de los nervios y es que un fallo y te la comes viva es un puto desespero cosa que en los años 80 ni 90 no había.
Será técnica, estrategia o lo que tú quieras pero ese fútbol no me gusta nada.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (30 Oct 2021)

Carleto ha sacado a marcelo y ha tirado el equipo atrás para que el pobre elche se crea que puede ganar y se vaya arriba, el problema es que es verdad, es que ese plan sirve para el elche también...

...sin rodrigo y con ausencio no va a funcionar...

estamos con lucas, marcelo, ausencio y mariano en el campo, falta isco


----------



## xilebo (30 Oct 2021)

*Luisinho Titenrique*


----------



## fachacine (30 Oct 2021)

pepetemete dijo:


> No me gusta nada este Real Negriz, solo juegan atrás y en el medio campo.
> Para crear una jugada tardan un huevo.
> Siempre que el otro equipo coge la pelota resuelven mucho antes, y siempre pillan al RM en calzoncillos.



Es que no tenemos banda derecha, la falta de Carvajal y Bale condiciona muchísimo


----------



## fachacine (30 Oct 2021)

Estamos jugando a mantener el 0-1 y no me mola nada


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Oct 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Estamos jugando a mantener el 0-1 y no me mola nada



empate en el 80 y luego las prisas
partido visto 1000 minolles de veces


----------



## ccc (30 Oct 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> empate en el 80 y luego las prisas
> partido visto 1000 minolles de veces



Lo que hemos visto 1000 veces es que no podemos meter ni un misero gol: Jugar a verlas venir con un resultado positivo, normalmente suele acabar bien, aunque ya nos vale, que somos el madrid.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (30 Oct 2021)

AMEGO YA JUEGA CON NOSOTROS EH AMEGO?


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Oct 2021)

otra vez funeral en Vomistar jajajaja


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (30 Oct 2021)

O'REI 2 - Elche 0


----------



## Scardanelli (30 Oct 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> TENEMOS EL CARRO LLENO.
> 
> Se aceptan arrepentidos dispuestos a SUPLICAR.



CERRAMOS EL CARRO. Los rezagados ya no pueden subir.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (30 Oct 2021)

Por cierto, en 15 minutos Rodrygo ha aportado mil veces más al equipo que Ausencio en 60.

Ni un disparo a puerta ni un regate, ni un pase en ventaja... solo pases hacia atrás.

Lástima Rodrygo esa lesión


----------



## JimTonic (30 Oct 2021)

es como ansu fatiiiii


----------



## El Juani (30 Oct 2021)




----------



## Tubiegah (30 Oct 2021)

nos han guindao otro penalti por mano? no lo he veyeído bien...


----------



## xilebo (30 Oct 2021)

El Juani dijo:


>



Pues ahora mismo pocos jugadores hay en europa q esten siendo tan determinantes. Calidad y desborde tenia, pues ha afinado la punteria y se está saliendo


----------



## Señor Moscoso (30 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues ahora mismo pocos jugadores hay en europa q esten siendo tan determinantes. Calidad y desborde tenia, pues ha afinado la punteria y se está saliendo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 822494



No podemos revender a Mbappé? o ponerlo de lateral o algo


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Oct 2021)

puto grasard qué asco le tengo


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (30 Oct 2021)

Joder que cagada


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Oct 2021)

Ni en sus sueños más húmedos,Iniesta era un portento técnicamente y Guti un jugador como ha habido muchos,mitificado por un taconazo aquí y un buen partido allá...


----------



## fachacine (30 Oct 2021)

Joder parecemos gilipollas


----------



## HArtS (30 Oct 2021)

Cuidado, que el Elche acaba de descontar...


----------



## El Juani (30 Oct 2021)

Joder Casemiro... Siempre tiene unos inicios de temporada chungos de cojones, pero lo de esta temporada está pasando de castaño oscuro.


----------



## xilebo (30 Oct 2021)

Con un hombre menos el elche, mete un gol y se mete en el partido para los minutos finales


----------



## ccc (30 Oct 2021)

Ja,ja, a lo mejor nos anyaden 10 minutos de descuento.


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Oct 2021)

700 minutos de añadido
ni cotiza


----------



## xilebo (30 Oct 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Ja,ja, a lo mejor nos anyaden 10 minutos de descuento.



Bueno otra vez 4 min


----------



## Scardanelli (30 Oct 2021)

Vaya robo de falta.


----------



## Scardanelli (30 Oct 2021)

Buen rato de Camavinga y malísimo partido de Casemiro.


----------



## ccc (30 Oct 2021)

Madre de dios mariano,....


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Oct 2021)

capasao que se han quedao todos moñecos


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (30 Oct 2021)

Joder que final!


----------



## Señor Moscoso (30 Oct 2021)

Ausencio la deja pasar CASEMIRO SE PARTE LA CARA. 

AUSENCIO HIJO DE PUTA quítate esa camiseta


----------



## HArtS (30 Oct 2021)

Qué desastre Asensio...


----------



## xilebo (30 Oct 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Joder que final!



Ya te digo entre Mariano y Casemiro por los suelos


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (30 Oct 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Madre de dios mariano,....



Le dices que hay que tirar una pared de ladrillos a cabezazos y el tío se tira en plancha


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Oct 2021)

Pues se ha ganado sin Benzema,cualquiera que lo hubiera dicho antes del partido habría sido tachado de loco


----------



## ccc (30 Oct 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Buen rato de Camavinga y malísimo partido de Casemiro.



Es extranyo que Casemiro no este en el banco, porque creo que a Ancelotti no le termina de convencer: Casemiro no genera juego y unicamente se coloca bien. El problema es que Camavinga no es un 5, tiene demasiado stamina y no guarda la posicion defensiva; y con Valverde ocurre lo mismo; Llorente era ya con Solari bastante mejor que Casemiro, pero esas eran las reglas del calvo.


----------



## xilebo (30 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues se ha ganado sin Benzema,cualquiera que lo hubiera dicho antes del partido habría sido tachado de loco



Importante no depender del gol de un solo hombre para futuros partidos. Vini lo ha hecho muy bien


----------



## Scardanelli (30 Oct 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Es extranyo que Casemiro no este en el banco, porque creo que a Ancelotti no le termina de convencer: Casemiro no genera juego y unicamente se coloca bien. El problema es que Camavinga no es un 5, tiene demasiado stamina y no guarda la posicion defensiva; y con Valverde ocurre lo mismo; Llorente era ya con Solari bastante mejor que Casemiro, pero esas eran las reglas del calvo.



Yo a Llorente lo veo parecido a Valverde y Camavinga, como jugadores posicionales pierden. Creo que Blanco tendría que tener más minutos.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (30 Oct 2021)

tururut12 dijo:


> Contra equipos que defienden bien quizás sería mejor que no jugara de inicio Vinicius.



Esto merece ser citado de nuevo.

Vinicius tiene que ser titular hasta en el partido ese de Navidad de la Fundación de Ayuda contra la Drogadicción.


----------



## ccc (30 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues se ha ganado sin Benzema,cualquiera que lo hubiera dicho antes del partido habría sido tachado de loco



Tu imaginate que la asistencia de Mariano de tacon a Vini en el primer gol, la firma Benzema,.....La prensa estaria hablando de ella 5 dias, pajas de Valdano y Maldini en directo, vision periferica, calidad infinita, balon de oro y lo de siempre,....jo,jo. Todo sea por lo de reirse de los subnormales que se creen lo de "Benzema y futbol para inteligentes"


----------



## HArtS (30 Oct 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Es extranyo que Casemiro no este en el banco, porque creo que a Ancelotti no le termina de convencer: Casemiro no genera juego y unicamente se coloca bien. El problema es que Camavinga no es un 5, tiene demasiado stamina y no guarda la posicion defensiva; y con Valverde ocurre lo mismo; Llorente era ya con Solari bastante mejor que Casemiro, pero esas eran las reglas del calvo.



Con Valverde hay otro pequeño problema y es que su aporte en ataque es bastante bueno. Hay muchos partidos complicados donde el aporte de Fede en la ofensiva ha terminado siendo decisivo (el 2-2 con el Gladbach por ejemplo). 

El que debería tener más minutos es Antonio Blanco.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (30 Oct 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Yo a Llorente lo veo parecido a Valverde y Camavinga, como jugadores posicionales pierden. Creo que Blanco tendría que tener más minutos.



⁸


HArtS dijo:


> Con Valverde hay otro pequeño problema y es que su aporte en ataque es bastante bueno. Hay muchos partidos complicados donde el aporte de Fede en la ofensiva ha terminado siendo decisivo (el 2-2 con el Gladbach por ejemplo).
> 
> El que debería tener más minutos es Antonio Blanco.



Blanco es el único suplente natural de Casemiro. Carlettonlo ha intentado con Camavinga y Valverde... deberia probar con Blanco, tiene buena pinta y Casemiro no está bien.


----------



## ccc (30 Oct 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Yo a Llorente lo veo parecido a Valverde y Camavinga, como jugadores posicionales pierden. Creo que Blanco tendría que tener más minutos.



En un comienzo era algo asi, Pellegrini ya lo dijo cuando lo tuvo en el Alabes: Pero no, Llorente demostro entonces ser top 5 mundial en esa posicion, pues ya desde el comienzo, los errores de colocacion los compensaba con su velocidad y capacidad de recuperacion. El rigo tactico lo mejoro, al igual que su colocacion.

Blanco deberia haber sido cedido: No tiene ningun sentido tenerlo. Yo creo que Ancelotti deberia de hablar con Camavinga e intentar hacerlo jugar de 5 en muchos partidos: Sus errores de colocacion los puede subsanar con su velocidad y errores de decision se pueden minimizar con el tiempo.


----------



## tururut12 (30 Oct 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Esto merece ser citado de nuevo.
> 
> Vinicius tiene que ser titular hasta en el partido ese de Navidad de la Fundación de Ayuda contra la Drogadicción.



Aunque reconozco que Vinicius ha mejorado la puntería, la defensa del Elche no es la del Chelsea. No flipemos. Cuando juegue contra grandes equipos, veremos lo bueno que es.


----------



## Venturi (30 Oct 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Por cierto, en 15 minutos Rodrygo ha aportado mil veces más al equipo que Ausencio en 60.
> 
> Ni un disparo a puerta ni un regate, ni un pase en ventaja... solo pases hacia atrás.
> 
> Lástima Rodrygo esa lesión



Es que Asensio no tiene que tirar del carro, eso lo tienen que hacer otros.
Este es carne de Arsenal o similares.


----------



## ccc (30 Oct 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Con Valverde hay otro pequeño problema y es que su aporte en ataque es bastante bueno. Hay muchos partidos complicados donde el aporte de Fede en la ofensiva ha terminado siendo decisivo (el 2-2 con el Gladbach por ejemplo).
> 
> El que debería tener más minutos es Antonio Blanco.



De acuerdo, Valverde no es, ni sera nunca un pivote defensivo: No es que el chaval pueda abarcar mucho campo, como Llorente y posiblemente Camavinga: Es que el chaval necesita espacios.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Oct 2021)

ymas superliga europea...el bayern ya viola 0 a 3 a un aleman ramdom


----------



## Fiodor (30 Oct 2021)

Partido a medio gas en el que lo importante son los tres puntos... Es normal encontrarse con este tipo de partidos en una temporada tan larga, pero tanta relajación pueden costar puntos... La parte positiva es que Vinicius está muy enchufado y los centrales, salvo algún error puntual, están jugando a gran nivel.


----------



## Hannibal (30 Oct 2021)

Pues uno de los partidos más relajados que recuerdo del Madrí  

Para mí hay una cosa que se debe echar en cara a cebolletti, y es la falta de descanso de Vini. Hoy le ha sacado en el 82, y el resto de partidos creo que ha jugado todo, con Shempions incluida. Luego cuando venga alguna lesión nos echaremos las manos a la cabeza y tal.

Por lo demás poco que añadir. Sobre Casemiro, es verdad que los comienzos de temporada suelen ser flojos, pero los últimos partidos yo le veo mejor a pesar del error de hoy. De hecho, es el que da el pase en el primer gol a Mariano de primeras, aunque los comentaristas de Vomistar decían que era Kroos y le alababan por su gran visión de juego y tal.

P.D. Si alguna vez se aprueba la clonación con humanos, que el primer especimen sea Modric, por favor.


----------



## arriondas (30 Oct 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Esto merece ser citado de nuevo.
> 
> Vinicius tiene que ser titular hasta en el partido ese de Navidad de la Fundación de Ayuda contra la Drogadicción.



Ahora Vinicius es el mejor atacante que tiene el Madrid, aporta algo diferente al resto (tiene desborde). Deberían cuidar de él para que ni se constipe.


----------



## josemanuelb (30 Oct 2021)

Positivo: la defensa empieza a ser más sólida. Si los 4 titulares (Carvajal, Militao, Alaba y Mendy) están sanos y bien es una muy buena defensa. Vini y Benzema han empezado con gol y el equipo marca más. Se está implicando a casi toda la plantilla (salvo Jovic e Isco, y Blanco, que sí debería jugar más). Hasta Marcelo y Mariano vuelven a parecer futbolistas.

Negativo: a veces se pierde el control de los partidos. Hace falta todavía más gol y presencia en el área. Rodrygo y Ausencio no explotan de cara a puerta, ojalá Bale volviese bien, sería importante, ese vago sí tiene gol.

Hay que ganar la Liga e intentar llegar lo más adelante posible en Champions (aunque en teoría estemos en un segundo escalón europeo detrás de Bayern, Chelsea, Liverpool, etc). Si ganan la próxima jornada en Champions le doy un 6-6.5 al inicio de temporada.

A seguir.


----------



## ccc (30 Oct 2021)

Si es que yo me imagino un:

------- Vini ------ Haaland ---- Mbappe

Imaginad el panico de un equipo a perder balones con esos 3 a la contra: Es que estamos hablando de 3 monstruos a la hora de incorporarse al ataque: A dia de hoy, cuando sacamos la pelota Vini empieza a correr pero tiene que frenarse o chuparsela el solo, porque Benzemalo llega media hora tarde: Si tuvieramos 3 tios, las posibilidades tanto en el inicio de la contra como en la finalizacion serian infinitas.

Y nosotros pdiendo el balon de oro para Benzemalo, en vez de echarlo y dar el resto por fichar a esos 2; si le anyadimos a un buen centrocampista y jubilamos a Modric, el equipo vuelve a aspirar a todo: Incluso, en mi opinion, claros favoritos para ganar la Champiosn: La defensa funciona, que no os cuenten milongas.


----------



## Hannibal (30 Oct 2021)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Positivo: la defensa empieza a ser más sólida. Si los 4 titulares (Carvajal, Militao, Alaba y Mendy) están sanos y bien es una muy buena defensa. Vini y Benzema han empezado con gol y el equipo marca más. Se está implicando a casi toda la plantilla (salvo Jovic e Isco, y Blanco, que sí debería jugar más). Hasta Marcelo y Mariano vuelven a parecer futbolistas.
> 
> Negativo: a veces se pierde el control de los partidos. Hace falta todavía más gol y presencia en el área. Rodrygo y Ausencio no explotan de cara a puerta, ojalá Bale volviese bien, sería importante, ese vago sí tiene gol.
> 
> Hay que ganar la Liga e intentar llegar lo más adelante posible en Champions (aunque en teoría estemos en un segundo escalón europeo detrás de Bayern, Chelsea, Liverpool, etc). Si ganan la próxima jornada en Champions le doy un 6-6.5 al inicio de temporada.



Es verdad que se me olvidó comentar lo de la defensa. Lo de Militao y Alaba me parece brutal, tardaron unos partidos en compenetrarse como era obvio pero ya están a un nivel brutal. Y la banda izquierda con Mendy-Vini es de lo mejor de la liga con diferencia. Ojalá Bale vuelva pronto porque ahora mismo no hay color entre una banda y otra; es irónico que la banda izquierda que suele ser la más difícil de armar sea la mejor con diferencia 

Añado que coincido con que Casemiro es otro que necesita descanso; creo que Camavinga sí puede jugar en esa posición de sobra pero en su defecto podría hacerlo Blanco. Sea como fuere, hay que rotarle ya.


----------



## HArtS (30 Oct 2021)

Venturi dijo:


> Es que Asensio no tiene que tirar del carro, eso lo tienen que hacer otros.
> Este es carne de Arsenal o similares.



Y por eso mira donde está Asensio y donde Vinicius.

Uno llegó, empezó muy bien, mostró condiciones y rendimiento para ser un gran jugador pero se apagó poco a poco.

El otro llegó, tuvo comienzos muy difíciles, tuvo que trabajar muy duro sólo para conseguir la titularidad, resistir una brutal persecución mediática y su rendimiento fue creciendo poco a poco hasta convertirse ahora mismo en el mejor jugador del equipo.


----------



## Woden (30 Oct 2021)

Asensio es un mierdaseca indigno de jugar en el madric. Un hijodeputa que no tiene ambicion y que declaró públicamente que él no debía tirar del carro debía haber sido inmediatamente despedido por mingafría.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Oct 2021)

Que fue de jovic?


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Oct 2021)

Lo positivo de hoy? Los tres puntos y que nos mantenemos ahí arriba metiendo presión a Barça y at. Madrid y que se puede afrontar el partido del miércoles en champions con positivismo.
Yo pensé que iba a ser un partido trampa tipo Osasuna y menos mal que no fue así a pesar de no disponer de Benzema pero de algo en que hay que mejorar es que en este tipo de partidos hay que estar al 100% concentrados porque te la pueden liar en un momento dado.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Oct 2021)

El Sevilla ganando a Osasuna de momento 2-0 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## pepetemete (30 Oct 2021)

Sinceramente, no soy racista, pero estoy hasta los cojones del puto discurso victimista pro-niggas, y estoy empezando a ver que hay equipos europeos donde los blancos ya son minoría, incluso ya casi en el RM.

Si sigue la tendencia, les van a dar muchísimo por el culo. 

Disfrutaré mirando partidos de equipos que no sean racistas con los blancos.


----------



## The Replicant (30 Oct 2021)

el shity del meacolonias palmando en su casa contra el Crystal Palace 

sólo falta que el Alavés hunda un poco más al Farça y jornada redonda


----------



## Roedr (30 Oct 2021)

No he podido ver el partido. Parece que Vini la ha embocado como Romario. Me alegro que vuelva Mariano, que ya sé que no es Van Nistelroy; pero es imposible que sea peor que Jovic.


----------



## Roedr (30 Oct 2021)

pepetemete dijo:


> Sinceramente, no soy racista, pero estoy hasta los cojones del puto discurso victimista pro-niggas, y estoy empezando a ver que hay equipos europeos donde los blancos ya son minoría, incluso ya casi en el RM.
> 
> Si sigue la tendencia, les van a dar muchísimo por el culo.
> 
> Disfrutaré mirando partidos de equipos que no sean racistas con los blancos.



No te vuelvas loco. No es lo mismo negros musulmanes africanos, que negros cristianos Brasileiros. No me parece peor un Vini o Rodrygo que un Asensio o Isco, al contrario.


----------



## Hannibal (30 Oct 2021)

A todo esto, yo he visto varios partidos del Sevilla y me encanta como juega. Odio todo lo que es fútbol ( o lo que sea)-ficción, pero me jodió mucho la mala suerte que tuvo Lopetegui cuando fue entrenador aquí, porque hacía un fútbol infinitamente mejor que el de Sisú y además está demostrando en el Sevilla que no es casualidad, sino que su estilo es el más atractivo a la par que efectivo. 

Tanto él como Solari tuvieron malísima suerte con tener un equipo en transición tras la marcha de CR, creo que ambos hubieran hecho mejor fútbol que el morocalvo pero claro, uno tenía un bagaje de varias Shempions y los otros eran unos novatos.


----------



## euromelon (30 Oct 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Es verdad que se me olvidó comentar lo de la defensa. Lo de Militao y Alaba me parece brutal, tardaron unos partidos en compenetrarse como era obvio pero ya están a un nivel brutal. Y la banda izquierda con Mendy-Vini es de lo mejor de la liga con diferencia. Ojalá Bale vuelva pronto porque ahora mismo no hay color entre una banda y otra; es irónico que la banda izquierda que suele ser la más difícil de armar sea la mejor con diferencia
> 
> Añado que coincido con que Casemiro es otro que necesita descanso; creo que Camavinga sí puede jugar en esa posición de sobra pero en su defecto podría hacerlo Blanco. Sea como fuere, hay que rotarle ya.



Bale vuelve la semana que viene jugará 30 min


----------



## euromelon (30 Oct 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> A todo esto, yo he visto varios partidos del Sevilla y me encanta como juega. Odio todo lo que es fútbol ( o lo que sea)-ficción, pero me jodió mucho la mala suerte que tuvo Lopetegui cuando fue entrenador aquí, porque hacía un fútbol infinitamente mejor que el de Sisú y además está demostrando en el Sevilla que no es casualidad, sino que su estilo es el más atractivo a la par que efectivo.
> 
> Tanto él como Solari tuvieron malísima suerte con tener un equipo en transición tras la marcha de CR, creo que ambos hubieran hecho mejor fútbol que el morocalvo pero claro, uno tenía un bagaje de varias Shempions y los otros eran unos novatos.



Cómo que lopemierdi mala suerte si con el eran ijco y 10 mas


----------



## euromelon (30 Oct 2021)

Las tres posiciones donde más sufrimos las bajas son lateral izquierdo lateral derecho y extremo derecho


Por cierto courtois desde qu tiene novia judía ha mejorado su rendimiento


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (30 Oct 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Las tres posiciones donde más sufrimos las bajas son lateral izquierdo lateral derecho y extremo derecho
> 
> 
> Por cierto courtois desde qu tiene novia judía ha mejorado su rendimiento



Solo un lateral derecho en plantilla 
Solo un lateral izquierdo en plantilla ( los suplentes son un jubilado y un junior)
Ningún extremo derecho en plantilla (aunque Rodrygo esté procurando adaptarse y Bale juega 1 de cada 5 partidos)


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Oct 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Bale vuelve la semana que viene se lesionará a los 30 min



te lo corrijo


----------



## euromelon (30 Oct 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> te lo corrijo



Tu eres madridista o pipero?

No me cites cambiando lo que escribo por piperadas


----------



## euromelon (30 Oct 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Solo un lateral derecho en plantilla
> Solo un lateral izquierdo en plantilla ( los suplentes son un jubilado y un junior)
> Ningún extremo derecho en plantilla (aunque Rodrygo esté procurando adaptarse y Bale juega 1 de cada 5 partidos)



Rodrygo debería ser el 9 suplente o extremo izquierdo suplente


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Oct 2021)

pepetemete dijo:


> Sinceramente, no soy racista, pero estoy hasta los cojones del puto discurso victimista pro-niggas, y estoy empezando a ver que hay equipos europeos donde los blancos ya son minoría, incluso ya casi en el RM.
> 
> Si sigue la tendencia, les van a dar muchísimo por el culo.
> 
> Disfrutaré mirando partidos de equipos que no sean racistas con los blancos.




Estoy viendo a la lazio y es tu equipo. Ningun negro en el 11. Por cierto, van ganando 0-1 al atalanta

Y tienen unos ultras con cojones.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Oct 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Estoy viendo a la lazio y es tu equipo. Ningun negro en el 11. Por cierto, van ganando 0-1 al atalanta
> 
> Y tienen unos ultras con cojones.




Me acabo de dar cuenta que es un partido repetido.


----------



## HArtS (30 Oct 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> A todo esto, yo he visto varios partidos del Sevilla y me encanta como juega. Odio todo lo que es fútbol ( o lo que sea)-ficción, pero me jodió mucho la mala suerte que tuvo Lopetegui cuando fue entrenador aquí, porque hacía un fútbol infinitamente mejor que el de Sisú y además está demostrando en el Sevilla que no es casualidad, sino que su estilo es el más atractivo a la par que efectivo.



Viudas de Lopetegui por favor no. 

Julen Lopetegui es el peor entrenador del Madrid que hayan visto mis ojos. El Madrid tenía un juego plano, monótono, predecible, lento, no hacía goles a nadie, defendía pésimo, no se ganaba a nadie, no había capacidad de reacción en el equipo, 0 sorpresa... Eran días tan terribles que la gente celebraba un empate ante el Bilbao como si fuera un título.

Si Lopetegui hubiera seguido entrenando al Madrid el equipo hubiera terminado peleando la permanencia en primera.



Hannibal dijo:


> Tanto él como Solari tuvieron malísima suerte con tener un equipo en transición tras la marcha de CR, creo que ambos hubieran hecho mejor fútbol que el morocalvo pero claro, uno tenía un bagaje de varias Shempions y los otros eran unos novatos.



El argentino le cambió la cara al equipo y al menos nos metió en Champions, el Madrid pasó de estar noveno a estar segundo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Oct 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Viudas de Lopetegui por favor no.
> 
> Julen Lopetegui es el peor entrenador del Madrid que hayan visto mis ojos. El Madrid tenía un juego plano, monótono, predecible, lento, no hacía goles a nadie, defendía pésimo, no se ganaba a nadie, no había capacidad de reacción en el equipo, 0 sorpresa... Eran días tan terribles que la gente celebraba un empate ante el Bilbao como si fuera un título.
> 
> ...


----------



## Woden (30 Oct 2021)

Bale juega 1 de cada 10 mejor dicho


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Oct 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> A todo esto, yo he visto varios partidos del Sevilla y me encanta como juega. Odio todo lo que es fútbol ( o lo que sea)-ficción, pero me jodió mucho la mala suerte que tuvo Lopetegui cuando fue entrenador aquí, porque hacía un fútbol infinitamente mejor que el de Sisú y además está demostrando en el Sevilla que no es casualidad, sino que su estilo es el más atractivo a la par que efectivo.
> 
> Tanto él como Solari tuvieron malísima suerte con tener un equipo en transición tras la marcha de CR, creo que ambos hubieran hecho mejor fútbol que el morocalvo pero claro, uno tenía un bagaje de varias Shempions y los otros eran unos novatos.



Que recuerdos cuando al principio al Madrid el marca empezó a decir el nuevo Tiki Taka o algo así....hasta que Isco se hizo vegano..y apendicitis fulminante..


----------



## El Juani (30 Oct 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> udas de Lopetegui por favor no.
> 
> Julen Lopetegui es el peor entrenador del Madrid que hayan visto mis ojos. El Madrid tenía un juego plano, monótono, predecible, lento, no hacía goles a nadie, defendía pésimo, no se ganaba a nadie, no había capacidad de reacción en el equipo, 0 sorpresa... Eran días tan terribles que la gente celebraba un empate ante el Bilbao como si fuera un título.
> 
> Si Lopetegui hubiera seguido entrenando al Madrid el equipo hubiera terminado peleando la permanencia en primera.


----------



## _Suso_ (30 Oct 2021)

No se si ganaran, pero estoy viendo al barza y peor no se puede jugar, es que no tiran a puerta


----------



## HArtS (30 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> De eso nada..lo que pasó el que el balón no quería entrar.nunca vi tantos tiros al poste..
> Ey pero Supongo que tocarte el Melilla y un equipo de centroeuropea despues



De qué mierda estás hablando??

Contra el Sevilla perdieron 3-0 en un partido infame del Madrid con 0 ocasiones, 0 peligro y donde su toque lateral, lento y predecible, no permitió generar nada. 

Contra el Barcelona hizo el ridículo perdiendo 5-1 en un partido esperpéntico. Sí, palo de Modric cuando iban 2-1 pero es que las únicas ocasiones del Madrid fueron el gol de Marcelo y ese palo, el partido fue un monólogo culé.

El Madrid iba noveno. En todo caso que tú defiendas a Lopetegui lo explica todo, eres el equivalente a los que decían "Barto sé fuerte" (que no eran culés precisamente).


----------



## HArtS (30 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Que recuerdos cuando al principio al Madrid el marca empezó a decir el nuevo Tiki Taka o algo así....hasta que Isco se hizo vegano..y apendicitis fulminante..



Te tomas enserio a ese panfleto propagandístico llamado Marca??

Ese Madrid no jugaba a nada. Yo recuerdo muy bien esa época, una donde se celebró un 0-0 ante el Atlético como si fuera ganar una liga, donde el Madrid jugaba tan mal que la gente celebraba un 1-1 ante el Bilbao sólo porque la ETA no goleó al Madrid.


----------



## Hannibal (30 Oct 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Viudas de Lopetegui por favor no.
> 
> Julen Lopetegui es el peor entrenador del Madrid que hayan visto mis ojos. El Madrid tenía un juego plano, monótono, predecible, lento, no hacía goles a nadie, defendía pésimo, no se ganaba a nadie, no había capacidad de reacción en el equipo, 0 sorpresa... Eran días tan terribles que la gente celebraba un empate ante el Bilbao como si fuera un título.
> 
> ...



Sólo he dicho que los equipos de Lopetegui juegan muy bien y que tuvo mala suerte porque recuerdo que se dejó muchos puntos en remates al poste y ocasiones cantadas de gol incomprensiblemente falladas. Y Solari algo parecido, por cierto. 
Si aquí alguien piensa que con Sisú jugábamos mejor (= más alegre) que con estos 2, pues me alegro por él por la cogorza que lleva encima.

Por cierto, poco duraron esos partidos locos de comienzo de temporada con Ancejalotti donde los partidos eran puro espectáculo de ida y vuelta. Con la carga de partidos no puede mantenerse mucho en el tiempo, pero si apenas rotas menos aún. Lo bueno dura poco, esperemos que el abuelo italiano al menos nos traiga una orejona a final de temporada.


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Oct 2021)

Había perdido la esperanza con el gol de Depay pero la ha devuelto el Alavés enseguida,sigo viéndolo  

Vaya dos golazos en un momento...


----------



## The Replicant (30 Oct 2021)

la santrada la ramatada y al gal dal alavas


----------



## HArtS (30 Oct 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> tuvo mala suerte



Perder 5-1 un clásico dando pena, jugando pésimo, sin generar ocasiones, sin generar peligro, arrastrándote en el campo y todo eso ante uno de los peores Barcelona que yo recuerde no es tener mala suerte, es que tu trabajo para preparar el partido fue pésimo.

Se te olvida que el Madrid iba noveno.



Hannibal dijo:


> Y Solari algo parecido, por cierto.



Solari al menos dejó al Madrid segundo, descubrió algunos jugadores prometedores y logró que el equipo jugara a algo.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Oct 2021)

El Barcelona, al Alavés le acabará ganando paquísimamente, el problema es lo que hagan en Kiev y contra el Benfica en Champions.

Porque para hacer top-4 tienes tiempo aun, incluso con una primera vuelta de 30 puntos, aun lo puedes revertir. Para meterte en octavos de Champions, dependes de esos dos partidos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Oct 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> De qué mierda estás hablando??
> 
> Contra el Sevilla perdieron 3-0 en un partido infame del Madrid con 0 ocasiones, 0 peligro y donde su toque lateral, lento y predecible, no permitió generar nada.
> 
> ...



Como que contra el Sevilla no hubo ocasiones..2 palos de Bale un gol anulado va a modric y más mano a mano fallidos..
Ahí te he pillado


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Oct 2021)

nueva lema del MARCA... el NICO seleccion,,bien MARCA sigue asi


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Barcelona, al Alavés le acabará ganando paquísimamente



No termino de ver eso claro del todo...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Oct 2021)

Entraun MAMADU en el alaves


----------



## Hannibal (30 Oct 2021)

Mientras tanto, en Farsalona, hay menos espectadores hoy pudiendo llenar el 100% del aforo, que cuando no podía sobrepasarse el 40% por la plandemia 

Aún recuerdo hace apenas unos meses, que cuando se decía que la mitad de la culerada era realmente messiánica, te decían que era mentira y que lod moronegros eran culerdos desde shiquititos


----------



## xilebo (30 Oct 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Mientras tanto, en Farsalona, hay menos espectadores hoy pudiendo llenar el 100% del aforo, que cuando no podía sobrepasarse el 40% por la plandemia
> 
> Aún recuerdo hace apenas unos meses, que cuando se decía que la mitad de la culerada era realmente messiánica, te decían que era mentira y que lod moronegros eran culerdos desde shiquititos



Si, tremendo, solo hoy 37 000  y sin messi, mucha gente tmb han dejado de ir al estadio


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Oct 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Mientras tanto, en Farsalona, hay menos espectadores hoy pudiendo llenar el 100% del aforo, que cuando no podía sobrepasarse el 40% por la plandemia
> 
> Aún recuerdo hace apenas unos meses, que cuando se decía que la mitad de la culerada era realmente messiánica, te decían que era mentira y que lod moronegros eran culerdos desde shiquititos



En un barrio multicultural por el que suelo ir por motivos de trabajo llevo ya avistados unos cuantos mojamitos con la camiseta del PSG. Y no es en Francia.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Oct 2021)

en efecto otro solari


----------



## Hannibal (30 Oct 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> En un barrio multicultural por el que suelo ir por motivos de trabajo llevo ya avistados unos cuantos mojamitos con la camiseta del PSG. Y no es en Francia.



Espero que tu trabajo no sea vender segarros 

Ahora en serio, las camisetas del QSG se ven por todos lados, y no sólo a los amegos. Forma parte del uniforme cani.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Oct 2021)

Buen partido del Barcelona, con un 79% de PUSESIÓ, pero LAMENTABLAmente, 1-1.

La de mentiras que nos hemos tenido que tragar durante años, ahora está saliendo la verdad.


----------



## xilebo (30 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Barcelona, *al Alavés le acabará ganando paquísimamente*, el problema es lo que hagan en Kiev y contra el Benfica en Champions.
> 
> Porque para hacer top-4 tienes tiempo aun, incluso con una primera vuelta de 30 puntos, aun lo puedes revertir. Para meterte en octavos de Champions, dependes de esos dos partidos.



Pues al final no le ha ganado paquisimamente ni poquisimamente


----------



## The Replicant (30 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Buen partido del Barcelona, con un 79% de PUSESIÓ, pero LAMENTABLAmente, 1-1.
> 
> La de mentiras que nos hemos tenido que tragar durante años, ahora está saliendo la verdad.



a ver si mañana gana el Español y adelanta al puto Farça, seria una jornada redonda


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Oct 2021)

pobre mariano una vez que juega y se queda sin nariz


----------



## josemanuelb (30 Oct 2021)

Si gana el Pateti la Farsa queda a 6 puntos del cuarto. Ya está a 5.

Sería top verlos fuera de la Champions el año que viene y éste caer pronto jaja.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues al final no le ha ganado paquisimamente ni poquisimamente



Si el Barcelona no gana en Kiev, se va a jugar la Europa League con una certeza del 80%.

Creo que nos merecemos disfrutar de esta situación, después de años de MENTIRAS. Que si el modelo, que si el estilo, que si la cantera... mis cojones. Un momento donde se juntó todo lo bueno, y se pensaron que iba a ser asi siempre, porque ellos lo valían y eran más inteligentes que los demás.

A tomar POR CULO.


----------



## DRIDMA (30 Oct 2021)




----------



## DRIDMA (30 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si el Barcelona no gana en Kiev, se va a jugar la Europa League con una certeza del 80%.
> 
> Creo que nos merecemos disfrutar de esta situación, después de años de MENTIRAS. Que si el modelo, que si el estilo, que si la cantera... mis cojones. Un momento donde se juntó todo lo bueno, y se pensaron que iba a ser asi siempre, porque ellos lo valían y eran más inteligentes que los demás.
> 
> A tomar POR CULO.



Yo los quiero fuera de Europa.


----------



## el ruinas II (30 Oct 2021)

la pussssessssio del 99% solo vale si tienes a messi y en un par de jugadas sueltas te enchufa dos goles, con gavi , pedri, ,mierdi y feto la pussssssesssssio no vale para nada


----------



## Edu.R (30 Oct 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Yo los quiero fuera de Europa.



Es mucho más deshonroso para el Barcelona jugar la Europa League que no jugar nada, aparte de que es un extra de partidos que puede rebajarles más el rendimiento en España. Y ganarla obviamente les va a motivar menos 25.

Obviamente mejor que queden 4º de grupo que 2º, pero tanto cachondeito durante años, pues lo siento, pero ahora nos toca a nosotros.


----------



## Barrunto (31 Oct 2021)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> El fútbol sigue teniendo audiencia, y mucha además. Y la liga, que llevaba años siendo un aburrimiento con el barsa y el madrid pasando el rodillo, se está igualando, por una cosa o por la otra. Pero ya van 10 jornadas y entre el primero y el décimo hay solo 7 puntos. Y hay 4 colíderes.
> Lo que pasa es que al ser de pago mucha gente lo vemos pirata. O sea, que la audiencia sigue estando, se pague o no.
> Mira cuando ponen un partido en abierto. Mira la eurocopa. Revientan la audiencia.
> Y ya si pones, como antiguamente, un clásico o un derbi por las autonómicas ni te cuento.lo mismo te llega a los 8 o 9 millones
> ...



Los toros tenían muchísimo tirón hasta el año 2000 o así. Se seguían levantando plazas de toros nuevas. Pero la decadencia generacional estaba ahí.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (31 Oct 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Asensio es un mierdaseca indigno de jugar en el madric. Un hijodeputa que no tiene ambicion y que declaró públicamente que él no debía tirar del carro debía haber sido inmediatamente despedido por mingafría.



Asensio no fue baja un partido porque se le enquistó un grano en la pierna al depilarse?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Oct 2021)

Barrunto dijo:


> Los toros tenían muchísimo tirón hasta el año 2000 o así. Se seguían levantando plazas de toros nuevas. Pero la decadencia generacional estaba ahí.



bueno resurge cada vez que un PODEMITA lo quiere prohibir


----------



## Hannibal (31 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es mucho más deshonroso para el Barcelona jugar la Europa League que no jugar nada, aparte de que es un extra de partidos que puede rebajarles más el rendimiento en España. Y ganarla obviamente les va a motivar menos 25.
> 
> Obviamente mejor que queden 4º de grupo que 2º, pero tanto cachondeito durante años, pues lo siento, pero ahora nos toca a nosotros.



Pues no sé cómo irá el tema de ingresos por jugar la EL o no jugar nada, pero la caída de ingresos por no seguir en Champions y no clasificar para el año que viene seria devastador. 

Sería el momento ideal para hacer un crowdfunding en burbuja y pagarles para que pongan vallas de arriba España, con unos pocos miles de merkels nos llega 

Por cierto, si alguien está de fracasábado como yo, que se pase por los comentarios del Marcaca sobre el partido del Farsa a echarse unas risas.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (31 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es mucho más deshonroso para el Barcelona jugar la Europa League que no jugar nada, aparte de que es un extra de partidos que puede rebajarles más el rendimiento en España. Y ganarla obviamente les va a motivar menos 25.
> 
> Obviamente mejor que queden 4º de grupo que 2º, pero tanto cachondeito durante años, pues lo siento, pero ahora nos toca a nosotros.



Es que el barsa en la copa uefa lo unico que puede hacer es cagarla. 
son perfectamente capaces de llevarse 4 contra el galatasaray o algo asi. 

Yo los quiero en la uefa, pueden ser risas.


----------



## Dave Bowman (31 Oct 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> la pussssessssio del 99% solo vale si tienes a messi y en un par de jugadas sueltas te enchufa dos goles, con gavi , pedri, ,mierdi y feto la pussssssesssssio no vale para nada



Bueno para ganar tripletes, daros lecciones de futbol o meteros 6 o 5-0 tb vale bilioso de mierda. 

Que tu equipo tienes mas champions ganadas jugando de pena y quedando terceros en liga que siendo un ejemplo de algo


----------



## filets (31 Oct 2021)

Recuerdo que el Ac Milan renuncio a jugar EL porque perdia dinero
Asi que mejor si el Varsa queda tercero.


----------



## Hannibal (31 Oct 2021)

filets dijo:


> Recuerdo que el Ac Milan renuncio a jugar EL porque perdia dinero
> Asi que mejor si el Varsa queda tercero.



Bueno, tampoco fue así exactamente. ¿Cómo van a perder dinero jugando una competición europea? Entonces el Sevilla estaría arruinado 
En el caso del Milan fue por tema de una sentencia judicial relacionada con el FPF. 

OFICIAL: El Milan excluido de la Europa League


----------



## filets (31 Oct 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Bueno, tampoco fue así exactamente. ¿Cómo van a perder dinero jugando una competición europea? Entonces el Sevilla estaría arruinado
> En el caso del Milan fue por tema de una sentencia judicial relacionada con el FPF.
> 
> OFICIAL: El Milan excluido de la Europa League





> La cuestión radica en que, en caso de que el Milan juegue la Europa League, se reabriría la investigación y en ella se contaría también los ejercicios fiscales desde *2016 hasta la actualidad*... y estos se encuentran, al igual que los de la anterior etapa, *desequilibrados*, por lo que el club podría recibir *grandes multas*, que empeorarían la situación, además de que también podrían ser *sancionados sin jugar la Europa League*.



Pues sí, estaba equivocado


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Oct 2021)

filets dijo:


> Pues sí, estaba equivocado



ganar la europa league son como 20 millones..se hizo mas interesante desde que regalan una plaza de champions si la ganas


----------



## filets (31 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ganar la europa league son como 20 millones..se hizo mas interesante desde que regalan una plaza de champions si la ganas



Ganar la Europa League son 8,5M
Pasar la fase de grupos de la Champions son 9,5M

Ganas mas dinero si caes en octavos de la Champions que si ganas la Europa League


----------



## xilebo (31 Oct 2021)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Oct 2021)

filets dijo:


> Ganar la Europa League son 8,5M
> Pasar la fase de grupos de la Champions son 9,5M
> 
> Ganas mas dinero si caes en octavos de la Champions que si ganas la Europa League



Añade 10 millones más ..por clasificación ala champions por ganar la el..


----------



## vurvujo (31 Oct 2021)

filets dijo:


> Ganar la Europa League son 8,5M
> Pasar la fase de grupos de la Champions son 9,5M
> 
> Ganas mas dinero si caes en octavos de la Champions que si ganas la Europa League



Pero haces 3 o 4 partidos en casa con el dinero que eso implica, son varios millones.


----------



## Suprimo (31 Oct 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Añade 10 millones más ..por clasificación ala champions por ganar la el..



Y la Super copa europea, que algo más dejará


----------



## Phoenician (31 Oct 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Yo los quiero fuera de Europa.



Mejor que sufran el desgaste de la intertoto los jueves, y además pierdan la final en el último minuto, así no se meten en Europa el año que viene...


----------



## ravenare (31 Oct 2021)

Phoenician dijo:


> Mejor que sufran el desgaste de la intertoto los jueves, y además pierdan la final en el último minuto, así no se meten en Europa el año que viene...



Tanto daño os hicimos? Eso es bien.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Oct 2021)

remember the COnference cup


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


>



Ahora la prensa pseudomadridista aplaude cuando antes eran memes y criticas...ya no hay aplausos para Pedri el rey del pase atras ni Ansu Fati es la revelacion de la liga...


----------



## The Replicant (31 Oct 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Ahora la prensa pseudomadridista aplaude cuando antes eran memes y criticas...ya no hay aplausos para Pedri el rey del pase atras ni Ansu Fati es la revelacion de la liga...



y el tal Gavi que era el nuevo Maradona?, debe estar nominado para el balón de oro, del que cagó el moro


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 Oct 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> y el tal Gavi que era el nuevo Maradona?, debe estar nominado para el balón de oro, del que cagó el moro



No te quepa duda de que cuando el Barcelona gane 3 partidos seguidos volvera la desvergonzada venta de humo.

A mi eso en el fondo me parece que les puede ir en contra porque genera espectativas falsas y luego el enfado del aficionado cule es mayor...

A mi lo que me molesta es que la hipotetica prensa madridista no para de trolear al madridismo tratando de desestabilizar al club. El mero hecho de que elementos xomo Segurola dirijan es As ya es muy descriptivo del nivel de madridismo de dicha publicacion.


----------



## Roedr (31 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


>



Estoy fascinado con Vini, pero... cada año es más feo que el anterior haha. Si llega a estrella mundial sólo Ronaldinho será comparable en la historia del fuchibol. 

Pronto a descansar ese cuerpo serrano una semanita gracias a Tite. Un putadón que Dechamps se nos haya hecho anti-madridista y convoque a Benzema.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Oct 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Bueno, tampoco fue así exactamente. ¿Cómo van a perder dinero jugando una competición europea? Entonces el Sevilla estaría arruinado
> En el caso del Milan fue por tema de una sentencia judicial relacionada con el FPF.
> 
> OFICIAL: El Milan excluido de la Europa League



Bueno, el Sevilla no pierde dinero porque suele llegar a últimas rondas, y tampoco lo pierden los equipos de ligas menores porque para ellos ya es un regalo, pero los equipos de las grandes ligas en la Europa League, si no llegan a últimas rondas no es que naden en oro precisamente.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Oct 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> No te quepa duda de que cuando el Barcelona gane 3 partidos seguidos volvera la desvergonzada venta de humo.
> 
> A mi eso en el fondo me parece que les puede ir en contra porque genera espectativas falsas y luego el enfado del aficionado cule es mayor...
> 
> A mi lo que me molesta es que la hipotetica prensa madridista no para de trolear al madridismo tratando de desestabilizar al club. El mero hecho de que elementos xomo Segurola dirijan es As ya es muy descriptivo del nivel de madridismo de dicha publicacion.



Este var$a no gana 3 partidos seguidos ni de coña. Y los vendehumos son la caverna var$elonista, que jamás reconocerán que este var$a está en una larga travesía para volver a competir por títulos y seguirán vendiendo que Gavi, Nico, Fansu o Demir son próximos balones de oro.
Lo de la prensa madridista ya es algo de siempre. Ellos venden más si hay polémica y al Madrí le va mal que al contrario.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Estoy fascinado con Vini, pero... cada año es más feo que el anterior haha. Si llega a estrella mundial sólo Ronaldinho será comparable en la historia del fuchibol.
> 
> Pronto a descansar ese cuerpo serrano una semanita gracias a Tite. Un putadón que Dechamps se nos haya hecho anti-madridista y convoque a Benzema.



Tite busca un juego muy de control, muy antibrasil, por lo que Vini no entra en ese esquema. Desechams se ha tenido que rendir a la evidencia. No convocar a su mejor delantero era un delito.


----------



## xilebo (31 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Estoy fascinado con Vini, pero... cada año es más feo que el anterior haha. Si llega a estrella mundial sólo Ronaldinho será comparable en la historia del fuchibol.
> 
> Pronto a descansar ese cuerpo serrano una semanita gracias a Tite. Un putadón que Dechamps se nos haya hecho anti-madridista y convoque a Benzema.



Llego muy joven al madrid tmb y ahora esta creciendo mas, en algunos aspectos para bien y otro para mal, muy guapo no es jejejej


----------



## filets (31 Oct 2021)

Odegaard en el Arsenal esta chupando banquillo y otras cosas.
GRANDE ZIZOU


----------



## DRIDMA (31 Oct 2021)




----------



## DRIDMA (31 Oct 2021)

filets dijo:


> Odegaard en el Arsenal esta chupando banquillo y otras cosas.
> GRANDE ZIZOU



Qué le den a la Barbie noruega!!!!!


----------



## xilebo (31 Oct 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Bueno, tampoco fue así exactamente. ¿Cómo van a perder dinero jugando una competición europea? Entonces el Sevilla estaría arruinado
> En el caso del Milan fue por tema de una sentencia judicial relacionada con el FPF.
> 
> OFICIAL: El Milan excluido de la Europa League



Exacto, fue por eso. Si al Malaga le paso algo parecido:

En diciembre de 2012, el Comité de Control Financiero de Clubes de la UEFA sancionó al *Málaga* con su exclusión de *competiciones* continentales la próxima temporada y una multa de 300.000 euros. Los andaluces quedaron sextos y no pudieron jugar la *Europa* League


----------



## filets (31 Oct 2021)

Que descojone
¿Se le puede rescindir el contrato por no llegar a un minimo?


----------



## filets (31 Oct 2021)

Podeis seguir el Madrid femenino en directo por su canal de twitch

Ensalada de pepino en el futbol femenino
Si no soy entrenador femenino, porque tengo este pepino


----------



## Venturi (31 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si el Barcelona no gana en Kiev, se va a jugar la Europa League con una certeza del 80%.
> 
> Creo que nos merecemos disfrutar de esta situación, después de años de MENTIRAS. Que si el modelo, que si el estilo, que si la cantera... mis cojones. Un momento donde se juntó todo lo bueno, y se pensaron que iba a ser asi siempre, porque ellos lo valían y eran más inteligentes que los demás.
> 
> A tomar POR CULO.



Por un lado estoy contigo, pero por otro la EL es abrir la puerta a que ganen algo y se flipen. No se si es mejor que queden terceros, vayan a EL y lleguen lejos o ganen o que queden segundos, les toque un coco y se vuelvan en octavos con una eliminatoria de 5 o 6 a cero en el global.


----------



## el ruinas II (31 Oct 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> y el tal Gavi que era el nuevo Maradona?, debe estar nominado para el balón de oro, del que cagó el moro



si en algo el farça es el mejor equipo del mundo es en hypear a sus propios jugadores, ¿alquien se acuerda de los hermanos hernandez?, si, dos que iban a ser figuras mundiales, de la peña, ¡munir!, otro que hizo debutar el marques del nabo cuando al final resulto ser un petardo mas, BOJAN, ¿pero donde esta ese monton de mierda?, y hay mas. Jugador joven de la masia que da un par de pases bien dados pasa a ser el jugador que va a dominar el panorma futbolistico en los proximos 10 años. Claro que eso solo es posible gracias a la claque de aficionados rematadamente subnormales y zumbados que tiene el farça


----------



## Roedr (31 Oct 2021)

filets dijo:


> Odegaard en el Arsenal esta chupando banquillo y otras cosas.
> GRANDE ZIZOU



No me sorprende. El hecho de tener todo para triunfar y preferir irse para no competir lo dice todo. 

Parece que hemos salido ganando con Cama.


----------



## Woden (31 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> No me sorprende. El hecho de tener todo para triunfar y preferir irse para no competir lo dice todo.
> 
> Parece que hemos salido ganando con Cama.



otro que no quería tirar del carro pues. Que le vayan dando


----------



## The Replicant (31 Oct 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> Claro que eso solo es posible gracias a la claque de aficionados rematadamente subnormales y zumbados que tiene el farça



más bien diria que es gracias a los "entendidos" de la prensa, sobre todo la "supuestamente" madridista como ASno y CARCA, que dan puta pena

pero al final el tiempo acaba poniendo las cosas en su sitio


----------



## Hannibal (31 Oct 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> si en algo el farça es el mejor equipo del mundo es en hypear a sus propios jugadores, ¿alquien se acuerda de los hermanos hernandez?, si, dos que iban a ser figuras mundiales, de la peña, ¡munir!, otro que hizo debutar el marques del nabo cuando al final resulto ser un petardo mas, BOJAN, ¿pero donde esta ese monton de mierda?, y hay mas. Jugador joven de la masia que da un par de pases bien dados pasa a ser el jugador que va a dominar el panorma futbolistico en los proximos 10 años. Claro que eso solo es posible gracias a la claque de aficionados rematadamente subnormales y zumbados que tiene el farça



Se puede engañar a todo el mundo un periodo corto de tiempo, etc. Los culés han podido engañar durante muchos años a una parte de la población que pensaba que La Malía daría un balón de oro cada año, pero el cuento de que Ansu Feti, Pedi o Risas Puig van a ser los nuevos Xavi, Iniesta y Messi solo se lo traigan los propios culerdos (y los perrolistos a sueldo), y seguramente más por la necesidad de aferrarse a una esperanza que por análisis realista. Que podría llegar a ser, pero ya nadie se cree que esta vez vaya a venir el lobo de verdad.

Lo peor (para ellos) de haber estado vendiendo la burra de "el equipo sigue siendo top sin Xavi ni Iniesta", "hemos fichado a Griezmann y Menguelé para que Messi esté bien rodeado" y "con estos canteranos random mandaremos en Europa", es que ni se han parado a hacer balance de lo que habían logrado previamente, que es difícilmente superable. También es verdad que de los pocos que han mejorado ese palmarés es su eterno rival, y eso tampoco les ha ayudado. 

Así que no es descabellado decir que el Madrid no sólo le quitó Champions a Pateti, Liverpool o Juve, ni además devaluó las ganadas por Vomitessi. Forzó a los culerdos a tomar decisiones precipitadas y desastrosas que evitaron una transición rápida, y se les ha hundido en el fango para varios años.


----------



## filets (31 Oct 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Forzó a los culerdos a tomar decisiones precipitadas y desastrosas que evitaron una transición rápida, y se les ha hundido en el fango para varios años.



Hace 7 años dices que la delantera "Messi + Neymar Jr. + Luis Suarez" no va a ganar la Champions y ni el mas acerrimo odiador del VARSA (osea yo) se lo habria creido

Y por eso Barto gastaba sin control, porque pensaba "este año sí que ganamos la Champions y recuperamos lo gastado".
7 años despues 1500M de deuda, una plantilla de mierda, un estadio derroyed y las biejas glorias con contratos hasta los 40 años


----------



## Hannibal (31 Oct 2021)

filets dijo:


> Hace 7 años dices que la delantera "Messi + Neymar Jr. + Luis Suarez" no va a ganar la Champions y ni el mas acerrimo odiador del VARSA (osea yo) se lo habria creido
> 
> Y por eso Barto gastaba sin control, porque pensaba "este año sí que ganamos la Champions y recuperamos lo gastado".
> 7 años despues 1500M de deuda, una plantilla de mierda, un estadio derroyed y las biejas glorias con contratos hasta los 40 años



Hay que degustar cada partido del Farsa como si de caviar de beluga se tratara


----------



## The Replicant (31 Oct 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Hay que degustar cada partido del Farsa como si de caviar de beluga se tratara



ahora vendrá el rey del céspet y van a ganar liga y champions


----------



## filets (31 Oct 2021)




----------



## manutartufo (31 Oct 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Se puede engañar a todo el mundo un periodo corto de tiempo, etc. Los culés han podido engañar durante muchos años a una parte de la población que pensaba que La Malía daría un balón de oro cada año, pero el cuento de que Ansu Feti, Pedi o Risas Puig van a ser los nuevos Xavi, Iniesta y Messi solo se lo traigan los propios culerdos (y los perrolistos a sueldo), y seguramente más por la necesidad de aferrarse a una esperanza que por análisis realista. Que podría llegar a ser, pero ya nadie se cree que esta vez vaya a venir el lobo de verdad.
> 
> Lo peor (para ellos) de haber estado vendiendo la burra de "el equipo sigue siendo top sin Xavi ni Iniesta", "hemos fichado a Griezmann y Menguelé para que Messi esté bien rodeado" y "con estos canteranos random mandaremos en Europa", es que ni se han parado a hacer balance de lo que habían logrado previamente, que es difícilmente superable. También es verdad que de los pocos que han mejorado ese palmarés es su eterno rival, y eso tampoco les ha ayudado.
> 
> Así que no es descabellado decir que el Madrid no sólo le quitó Champions a Pateti, Liverpool o Juve, ni además devaluó las ganadas por Vomitessi. Forzó a los culerdos a tomar decisiones precipitadas y desastrosas que evitaron una transición rápida, y se les ha hundido en el fango para varios años.



Pateti, vomitessi,culerdos,menguele? Pero que cojones de idioma hablas?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Oct 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> si en algo el farça es el mejor equipo del mundo es en hypear a sus propios jugadores, ¿alquien se acuerda de los hermanos hernandez?, si, dos que iban a ser figuras mundiales, de la peña, ¡munir!, otro que hizo debutar el marques del nabo cuando al final resulto ser un petardo mas, BOJAN, ¿pero donde esta ese monton de mierda?, y hay mas. Jugador joven de la masia que da un par de pases bien dados pasa a ser el jugador que va a dominar el panorma futbolistico en los proximos 10 años. Claro que eso solo es posible gracias a la claque de aficionados rematadamente subnormales y zumbados que tiene el farça



ahora el MARCA pide que lucho CONVOQUE A NICO...


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (31 Oct 2021)

Esa desesperación culé hacía que hasta la deuda subiera en curiosa progresión martingala:

Deuda 2017: 247 millones
Deuda 2018: 490 millones
Deuda 2020:1.000 millones
Y si se tiran el farol de remodelar el Camp Nou se van a más de 2.000 millones. 

No sé veía algo así desde Luis Aragonés mamao en el casino de Torrelodones.


----------



## xilebo (31 Oct 2021)

*Hay lío con Jovic*

*Ancelotti* justificó elegir a *Mariano* por problemas en la rodilla del serbio, el club argumenta que no está al 100% y el entorno del jugador desliza que sí podía jugar.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (31 Oct 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Se puede engañar a todo el mundo un periodo corto de tiempo, etc. Los culés han podido engañar durante muchos años a una parte de la población que pensaba que La Malía daría un balón de oro cada año, pero el cuento de que Ansu Feti, Pedi o Risas Puig van a ser los nuevos Xavi, Iniesta y Messi solo se lo traigan los propios culerdos (y los perrolistos a sueldo), y seguramente más por la necesidad de aferrarse a una esperanza que por análisis realista. Que podría llegar a ser, pero ya nadie se cree que esta vez vaya a venir el lobo de verdad.



A ver, ni tanto ni tan poco. Nos han vendido muchas motos infames, en realidad cualquiera que jugase con Messi en su plenitud lo tenía muy fácil para lucir porque con dobles y triples marcajes siempre habrá alguien que estê solo. De esa época hubo petardos que se veía que eran petardos a kilómetros. Tipo Bartra, Tello, Munir, Bojan...

Lo de ahora, yo lo veo otra cosa. Que es injusto que Pedri o Gavi vayan a la selección? Seguramente sí, sobre todo Gavi. Pero ya que han ido y han jugado partidos de la máxima exigencia, y yo que los he visto, pues sinceramente me parecen dos futbolistas del copón. En la vida he visto mucho fútbol y cuando un jugador sirve para la élite se ve enseguida. Todavía se pueden lesionar o darse al vicio y a la noche, pero en principio ahí hay dos jugadores top, tampoco pasa nada por reconocerlo.

Lo de Ansu Fati depende de cómo le cure la rodilla y yo ahí como no tengo NPI ya no entro. Pero vaya, que cuando jugamos contra ellos estaba recién salido de una lesión, jugando fuera de sitio (de 9) y un así fue un dolor de muelas.


----------



## HATE (31 Oct 2021)




----------



## qbit (31 Oct 2021)

manutartufo dijo:


> Pateti, vomitessi,culerdos,menguele? Pero que cojones de idioma hablas?



Español de madrí. ¿Qué pasa?


----------



## qbit (31 Oct 2021)

HATE dijo:


>



Pero no me regales una camiseta firmada, que eso está a mi nivel económico. Regálame algo a tu nivel económico, como un cochazo. No seas tacaño, Modric.


----------



## filets (1 Nov 2021)

Le Parisien: el PSG se piensa la rescisión del contrato de Sergio Ramos


Según informa este domingo Le Parisien, diario cercano a la entidad parisina, dentro del club ya no ven como algo utópico rescindir el contrato de Sergio Ramos, asumiendo el error




www.marca.com





*el PSG se piensa la rescisión del contrato de Sergio Ramos*


----------



## Roedr (1 Nov 2021)

Acabo de escuchar a Lapuerta hablar en catalufo en el Chiringuito. En serio, ¿el catalán es algo más que un dialecto?. Hay acentos andaluces que me resultan mucho más difíciles de entender que el catalán.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (1 Nov 2021)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> *Hay lío con Jovic*
> 
> *Ancelotti* justificó elegir a *Mariano* por problemas en la rodilla del serbio, el club argumenta que no está al 100% y el entorno del jugador desliza que sí podía jugar.



Pues ya sabe: que ponga los 60 kilos que costó y a la puta calle. Cuando uno se deja fichar por 60 kilos es porque da por hecho que los vale y lo ha de demostrar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2021)

filets dijo:


> Le Parisien: el PSG se piensa la rescisión del contrato de Sergio Ramos
> 
> 
> Según informa este domingo Le Parisien, diario cercano a la entidad parisina, dentro del club ya no ven como algo utópico rescindir el contrato de Sergio Ramos, asumiendo el error
> ...



Si es un contrato normal ni de coña se lo rescinden. Si es un contrato donde le pagan por partidos jugados entonces sí, aunque en un juzgado les puede sacar bastante. Algunos ya sabíamos que renovar a Ramos por más de un año era una burrada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Acabo de escuchar a Lapuerta hablar en catalufo en el Chiringuito. En serio, ¿el catalán es algo más que un dialecto?. Hay acentos andaluces que me resultan mucho más difíciles de entender que el catalán.



El qatarlán central no es en absoluto difícil de entender. Otro tema es si te vas hacia el Pirineo.


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si es un contrato normal ni de coña se lo rescinden. Si es un contrato donde le pagan por partidos jugados entonces sí, aunque en un juzgado les puede sacar bastante. Algunos ya sabíamos que renovar a Ramos por más de un año era una burrada.



Creo q tiene un contrato normal, porque a Ramos se le ve muy tranquilo. No juega un partido de futbol desde el 5 de mayo, le pidio a florentino encima dos años. Menos mal q se lo quito, la verdad q la politica de florentino de renovar a los mayores año a año, como modric ultimo ejemplo es lo mejor. Puede pasar cosas como la de ramos despues. Como el PSG le rescinda el contrato, tela, pero lo raro q han admitido el psg q ramos tenia problemas, 5 horas de reconocimiento, parece q fue bien y dos años de contrato. O son muy tontos o ramos se la colo. Y parece el dia de la marmota: otra vez se dice q ramos podria debutar pronto.


----------



## filets (1 Nov 2021)

A mi me dijeron que los medicos del PSG FLIPABAN con Ramos porque parecia que tuviera 25 años







Será un toro lesionado derroyed, pero un TORO


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Creo q tiene un contrato normal, porque a Ramos se le ve muy tranquilo. No juega un partido de futbol desde el 5 de mayo, le pidio a florentino encima dos años. Menos mal q se lo quito, la verdad q la politica de florentino de renovar a los mayores año a año, como modric ultimo ejemplo es lo mejor. Puede pasar cosas como la de ramos despues. Como el PSG le rescinda el contrato, tela, pero lo raro q han admitido el psg q ramos tenia problemas, 5 horas de reconocimiento, parece q fue bien y dos años de contrato. O son muy tontos o ramos se la colo. Y parece el dia de la marmota: otra vez se dice q ramos podria debutar pronto.



Les sobra la pasta, pero deberían aprender de tito Floren. Lo lógico para los mayores de 30 sería contrato de un año y renuevas si juegas + de 20 partidos.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (1 Nov 2021)

Muy buenas, chavales, he estado un poco desconectado del foro por curro, pero aquí estamos. 

1. Flipo con lo de Ramos. Toda la prensa a sueldo diciendo que está hecho un toro, que solo es un problemita de nada, que cuando entrena un poco fuerte luego le molesta (¿qué le molesta? ¿dónde tiene la lesión?) Pero que está hecho un toro. Ramos se ha tirado todo el puto año sin jugar. Va a cumplir 36 años en marzo. Yo dije que no pasaría de los 20 partidos como titular en el PSG durante los dos años que firmó de contrato, pero visto lo visto igual me pasé de optimista y el tío ni llega a debutar. Si fuera cualquier otro club se lo comerían con patatas, pero me da a mí que el PSG le pone 80 o 100 kilos de indemnización encima de la mesa y le manda de vuelta a España con un lacito. Lo ficharon sabiendo que estaba muy cascado para tocarle los cojones al Madrid. Sin más. Y les ha salido mal la jugada. 

2. Me despollé con el super mega hiper crufista galactico sideral análisis táctico de ese genio de los banquillos, Xavi "céspet" Hernández. Que dice que lo importante es la posesión y jugar con extremos muy pegados a banda. Estoy contando los minutos para que llegue a Barcelona y se empiece a comer un mojón de proporciones pantagruélicas. No veo al Barça ni clasifixándose para Europa League este año. Quedarán octavos. Son un puto despropósito de equipo. Y con Xavi en el banquillo podemos vivir momentos absolutamente históricos. Salivando estoy. 

Hala Madrid, bitches!


----------



## filets (1 Nov 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Me despollé con el super mega hiper crufista galactico sideral análisis táctico de ese genio de los banquillos, Xavi "céspet" Hernández. Que dice que lo importante es la posesión y jugar con extremos muy pegados a banda. Estoy contando los minutos para que llegue a Barcelona y se empiece a comer un mojón de proporciones pantagruélicas. No veo al Barça ni clasifixándose para Europa League este año. Quedarán octavos. Son un puto despropósito de equipo. Y con Xavi en el banquillo podemos vivir momentos absolutamente históricos. Salivando estoy.
> 
> Hala Madrid, bitches!





filets dijo:


> Xavi se va a quedar en Qatar
> Ni Laporta le quiere , ni el quiere comerse este marron
> 
> Usaran la excusa de la intransigencia árabe para justificar su no vuelta.
> ...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Nov 2021)

Se queda hazard...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Muy buenas, chavales, he estado un poco desconectado del foro por curro, pero aquí estamos.
> 
> 1. Flipo con lo de Ramos. Toda la prensa a sueldo diciendo que está hecho un toro, que solo es un problemita de nada, que cuando entrena un poco fuerte luego le molesta (¿qué le molesta? ¿dónde tiene la lesión?) Pero que está hecho un toro. Ramos se ha tirado todo el puto año sin jugar. Va a cumplir 36 años en marzo. Yo dije que no pasaría de los 20 partidos como titular en el PSG durante los dos años que firmó de contrato, pero visto lo visto igual me pasé de optimista y el tío ni llega a debutar. Si fuera cualquier otro club se lo comerían con patatas, pero me da a mí que el PSG le pone 80 o 100 kilos de indemnización encima de la mesa y le manda de vuelta a España con un lacito. Lo ficharon sabiendo que estaba muy cascado para tocarle los cojones al Madrid. Sin más. Y les ha salido mal la jugada.
> 
> ...



Lo de Ramos estaba cantado. Por mucho que haya sido un crack, va a cumplir 36 añazos. Ningún club serio le pone 12 kilos netos y dos años de contrato. Que le paguen su finiquito y le aceptamos como suplente por 2 kilitos al año.

Y lo de Javi lo estamos esperando todos, porque con esta plantilla es IMPOSIBLE que pueda hacer nada. No solo se va a comer un mojón sino que en Junio tendrá que echar a todos los veteranos y chavalines y quedarse con Pedri, Gavi, Nico, Fansu y De Jong y empezar de cero. No va a haber suficientes palomitas para el espectáculo. Y cuando empiece a hablar de Qatarlunya, el césped,... va a ser un descojone brutal.


----------



## cebollo (1 Nov 2021)

La plantilla actual del Barcelona es tan limitada que creo que lo mejor que podrían contratar es a un Caparros de la vida. Que haga entrenar duro a los jugadores, los tenga en forma y que jueguen al patadon. Buscando a Dembele a la contra y con goles de cabeza de Araujo en corners podrian meterse entre los 4 primeros de la liga y jugar la Champions. Es lo que hicimos nosotros con Juande Ramos.

Pero como son unos snobs, van a querer jugar al toque. Y jugar al toque con lo que tienen te convierte en un Arsenal entrenado por Juan Malillo, más o menos.


----------



## filets (1 Nov 2021)

Alba, Pique, Busquets; al final de su carrera y con contrato millonario por 4 años mas.
Durisimo van a entrenar
Lo mismo que Dembele


----------



## loquehayqueoir (1 Nov 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> La plantilla actual del Barcelona es tan limitada que creo que lo mejor que podrían contratar es a un Caparros de la vida. Que haga entrenar duro a los jugadores, los tenga en forma y que jueguen al patadon. Buscando a Dembele a la contra y con goles de cabeza de Araujo en corners podrian meterse entre los 4 primeros de la liga y jugar la Champions. Es lo que hicimos nosotros con Juande Ramos.



Dembélé si entrena duro se rompe tres tendones y un par de huesos.


----------



## Eder Limitao (1 Nov 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> La plantilla actual del Barcelona es tan limitada que creo que lo mejor que podrían contratar es a un Caparros de la vida. Que haga entrenar duro a los jugadores, los tenga en forma y que jueguen al patadon. Buscando a Dembele a la contra y con goles de cabeza de Araujo en corners podrian meterse entre los 4 primeros de la liga y jugar la Champions. Es lo que hicimos nosotros con Juande Ramos.
> 
> Pero como son unos snobs, van a querer jugar al toque. Y jugar al toque con lo que tienen te convierte en un Arsenal entrenado por Juan Malillo, más o menos.



La plantilla del barsa no es tan mala, yo creo que para quedar cuarto les da de sobra. Si fichan un buen entrenador igual pueden revertir la situación.


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Nov 2021)

filets dijo:


> Alba, Pique, Busquets; al final de su carrera y con contrato millonario por 4 años mas.
> Durisimo van a entrenar
> Lo mismo que Dembele



Y Agüero, 3 meses fuera.


----------



## Hannibal (1 Nov 2021)

Eder Limitao dijo:


> La plantilla del barsa no es tan mala, yo creo que para quedar cuarto les da de sobra. Si fichan un buen entrenador igual pueden revertir la situación.



Si en junio de este año alguien escribe esto, la mayoría le trataría de loco, y nosotros diríamos que es wishful thinking.
Pero como no enderecen el rumbo, acabaremos poniendo el gif de "it's happening".


----------



## manutartufo (2 Nov 2021)

El problema del Barça es que no tiene equipo para jugar a lo que quiere y se espera que jueguen. Necesita un entrenador que entienda eso,no al tonto Javi que jugará según sistema y no según lo que tiene que sin 3 jugadorazos como Piqué, Alba y busi pero en el ocaso de su carrera, mucho canterano nuevo y algún figurilla como Kun,depay o dembele. Y eso hay q saber gestionarlo cosa que el Javi y su abrirse en banda dudo q sepa llevar necesitan a un Luis aragonés en paz descanse Caparrós o similares.


----------



## El Juani (2 Nov 2021)




----------



## Andr3ws (2 Nov 2021)

Dia 2 de enero de 2021. 
Mbappé aún no ha renovado por el PSG. 
Las opciones de que Mamadú acabe en el Madris crecen a cada día que acaba. 
¡Merengue merenguito!


----------



## DRIDMA (2 Nov 2021)




----------



## Agonías (2 Nov 2021)

Me da pena que el aficionado medio del Real Madrid, otrora racista y fascista, jalee ahora a negros famélicos y subseres variados.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Nov 2021)

Eder Limitao dijo:


> La plantilla del barsa no es tan mala, yo creo que para quedar cuarto les da de sobra. Si fichan un buen entrenador igual pueden revertir la situación.



El problema es que para revertir la situación van a tener que meterse en números casi de campeón de Liga.

Vamos a poner 70 pts para meterse en Shempions, y esto con una Real Sociedad que baje un pelín el nivel. 

El Barcelona lleva 16 pts en 11 partidos. Tiene que hacer 2 de media por partido. El campeón va andar en un margen de 2'1-2'2 pts por partido.

Podrían, el problema principal es que esta gente "exige" un estilo de juego específico, y eso les limita mucho. Con los jugadores que tiene no puede hacer eso todo lo bien que debiera... pero mira, su problema.


----------



## xilebo (2 Nov 2021)

*Se imaginan que los insultos fueran a Ansu Fati en el Bernabéu





*


----------



## filets (2 Nov 2021)

Me cuentan que don Dani Carvajal ha sido asesorado para acudir al Odontólogo debido a que esto mejoraría bastante de cara a las lesiones. Es una de estas cosas innovadoras que vienen de Estados Unidos.


----------



## filets (2 Nov 2021)

Esto pinta bien


----------



## xilebo (2 Nov 2021)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 825487
> 
> 
> Esto pinta bien



Te confundiste de hilo, se trata de hundir el hilo del barza


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2021)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 825487
> 
> 
> Esto pinta bien



Pero, ¿me estás diciendo que la mejor cantera del mundo no puede con el Dinamo?


----------



## Mecanosfera (2 Nov 2021)

El barsa necesitaría un entrenador muy riguroso y exigente en sus métodos como puede ser Simeone (o como en nuestro caso Mou en su día), alguien con muchísimo carácter y carisma capaz de ponerles a funcionar y sacarles las telarañas. Lo de Xavi les puede sañlir bien si apuestan por él a largo plazo y aceptando que en un par de años no van a ganar nada. En su vestuario puede haber más o menos calidad, eso va por gustos, pero lo indudable es que tienen un déficit descomunal en carisma. Y si no lo tienen en jugadores, al menos tenerlo como entrenador. 
Le vendría bien traerse al típico gendarme alemán super exigente en lo físico y un poco nazi imponiendo su sistema. El barsa tiene que hacer la mili antes de aspirar a ser algo de nuevo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Nov 2021)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 825487
> 
> 
> Esto pinta bien



cabron,me lo habia creido


----------



## Roedr (2 Nov 2021)

filets dijo:


> Me cuentan que don Dani Carvajal ha sido asesorado para acudir al Odontólogo debido a que esto mejoraría bastante de cara a las lesiones. Es una de estas cosas innovadoras que vienen de Estados Unidos.



Muy viejo el tema esa. Siempre me asombra lo forraos e ignorantes que son los futbolistas. Si van en serio, deben dejarse una dentadura perfecta, tener dieta perfecta, entrenamiento adecuado, descansos adecuados, ciclos frío-calor, cámara isobárica, etc.


----------



## Roedr (2 Nov 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> cabron,me lo habia creido



jaja


----------



## Eder Limitao (2 Nov 2021)

0-0 el barsa al descanso, no lo estoy viendo, como están jugando?


----------



## Edu.R (2 Nov 2021)

Eder Limitao dijo:


> 0-0 el barsa al descanso, no lo estoy viendo, como están jugando?



Igualado, ambos han podido marcar.

Con los resultados ahora mismo, es probable que el Barcelona necesite puntuar en Munich, incluso aun ganando al Benfica en casa.

Puede tener suerte que el Bayern el último día no se va a jugar nada a nivel clasificatorio. Pero vamos, más le vale ganar, porque si no la cosa se le pone FEA de cojones.


----------



## xilebo (2 Nov 2021)

Eder Limitao dijo:


> 0-0 el barsa al descanso, no lo estoy viendo, como están jugando?



De pena


----------



## Roedr (2 Nov 2021)

¿Cómo se dice Imparapla en ucraniano?.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (2 Nov 2021)

filets dijo:


> Me cuentan que don Dani Carvajal ha sido asesorado para acudir al Odontólogo debido a que esto mejoraría bastante de cara a las lesiones. Es una de estas cosas innovadoras que vienen de Estados Unidos.



Eso lo hizo Steven Gerrard hace 20 años fácil. Me acuerdo perfectamente de haber leído este artículo sobre el tema que me sorprendió bastante: El medio sin muelas (el articulo es de 2004, que creo que fue su primer torneo internacional tras perderse el mundial de 2002 por lesión).

O sea, que innovador, innovador, pues no.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Nov 2021)

Ansu Fati se autopega una patada, se lesiona y pitan penalty.

Pero el VAR está para algo. 

El Benfica jugando bastante bien, pero al Bayern no le puedes dejar espacios.


----------



## Roedr (2 Nov 2021)

mierda, van a ganar


----------



## Gorrión (2 Nov 2021)

No deberían existir equipos tan malos en Champions, lo del Dinamo no tiene nombre.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Nov 2021)

Pues a la vuelta de las selecciones, van a estar casi todos los grupos muy emocionantes.

Salvo el H, donde Chelsea y Juventus están clasificados (El Chelsea virtualmente, pero vamos), el resto de grupos tienen bastante interés todavía.

Nosotros a ganar mañana, aunque donde casi seguro que nos la vamos a jugar va a ser en Moldavia.


----------



## filets (2 Nov 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> No deberían existir equipos tan malos en Champions, lo del Dinamo no tiene nombre.



lleva 0 goles en 4 partidos


----------



## DRIDMA (2 Nov 2021)

Atraco al Dinamo y ya están clasificados.


----------



## HArtS (2 Nov 2021)

Y bueno, Sevilla 1 Lille 2.

Lo que comentaba hace un par de días, cualquier equipo que mete pierna y corre le gana a un equipo dirigido por Lopetegui. El tipo es un entrenador horrible y en días como hoy lo demuestra.


----------



## Gorrión (2 Nov 2021)

filets dijo:


> lleva 0 goles en 4 partidos



Es que son malísimos, ni en segunda división se ve ese nivel.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Nov 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Y bueno, Sevilla 1 Lille 2.
> 
> Lo que comentaba hace un par de días, cualquier equipo que mete pierna y corre le gana a un equipo dirigido por Lopetegui. El tipo es un entrenador horrible y en días como hoy lo demuestra.



Como la selección sub 21 y absoluta eh?..


----------



## HArtS (2 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Como la selección sub 21 y absoluta eh?..



En 2013 en el mundial sub20 a la España de Lopetegui la eliminó Uruguay...

Una Uruguay donde nadie (salvo Giménez en el Atlético y De Arrascaeta en Brasil) llegó a jugar en alguna liga medianamente competitiva.

Lopetegui es uno de los peores entrenadores que he visto en mi vida.


============

Te recuerdo que a España en Rusia la eliminó el local...

Y no me salgas con que llegó Hierro, que el equipo era el que había convocado Lopetegui y los automatismos estaban. Con o sin Lopetegui hubieran jugado a lo que jugaron en Rusia.


----------



## JimTonic (2 Nov 2021)

que hija de puta la muejr de isco, deseando la muerte a la mitad de los hombres





__





esta son las peliculas de la actiz que desea la muerte de cancer de prostata de los hombres --> Sara Sálamo


https://m.imdb.com/name/nm4932005/filmotype/actress?ref_=m_nmfm_1 recuerda cuanda vayas al cine a ver una peli o en el nerflix Sara Sálamo Sara Sálamo Sara Sálamo Sara Sálamo Sara Sálamo Sara Sálamo Sara Sálamo Sara Sálamo Sara Sálamo Sara Sálamo Sara Sálamo Sara Sálamo Sara Sálamo Sara...




www.burbuja.info







a ver cuando echan a la basura de isco a la calle, pero como pueden estar estas dos pedazos de mierda trabajando, tendrian que estar debajo de un puente


----------



## El Juani (2 Nov 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> que hija de puta la muejr de isco, deseando la muerte a la mitad de los hombres
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isco termina contrato el año que viene si no me equivoco. Junto con Marcelo y Bale. Los 3 creo que salen de manera gostosa.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Nov 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> En 2013 en el mundial sub20 a la España de Lopetegui la eliminó Uruguay...
> 
> Una Uruguay donde nadie (salvo Giménez en el Atlético y De Arrascaeta en Brasil) llegó a jugar en alguna liga medianamente competitiva.
> 
> ...



No ni de coña.. y creme vasta con ver la sutil diferencia entre el partido de Portugal y el resto..
Ey sabías que Lope nunca quitaba a costa?...
Y esa Uruguay nos ganó en la prórroga cuando sacaron a un boludo de 1.95....y encima se nos había lesionado el portero titular..
Y tiene gracia fuimos la única selección que ganó a la Francia del negraco Pogba..ay cuando Jesé y deulufeu iban a ser parte del Tridente junto a Morata


----------



## HArtS (2 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No ni de coña.. y creme vasta con ver la sutil diferencia entre el partido de Portugal y el resto..
> Ey sabías que Lope nunca quitaba a costa?...



En todos los partidos jugaba a lo mismo España, a dar pasecitos laterales que no generaban peligro. Se encumbraron por ganarle 6-1 a una selección argentina que había clasificado de forma agónica al mundial. 




FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y esa Uruguay nos ganó en la prórroga cuando sacaron a un boludo de 1.95....y encima se nos había lesionado el portero titular..



Un tipo de 1,95 que el único gol que metió en su vida fue ese, un gol a España. Nadie de esa Uruguay llegó a la élite salvo Giménez. Así de "bueno" es Lopetegui.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Nov 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> En todos los partidos jugaba a lo mismo España, a dar pasecitos laterales que no generaban peligro. Se encumbraron por ganarle 6-1 a una selección argentina que había clasificado de forma agónica al mundial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lo tuyo es comulgar no con ruedas de MOLINO sino con CORIUM...


----------



## DRIDMA (2 Nov 2021)

Sigan.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (2 Nov 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> No deberían existir equipos tan malos en Champions, lo del Dinamo no tiene nombre.



Sera que el Shakhtar es un equipazo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Nov 2021)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Sera que el Shakhtar es un equipazo.



bueno cuando PUTTIN no les robo el estadio siempre tenian 3 o4 brasileños prometedores


----------



## xilebo (3 Nov 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Sigan.



Clarisimo, penalty y expulsion


----------



## HArtS (3 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> lo tuyo es comulgar no con ruedas de MOLINO sino con CORIUM...



Asume la evidencia hombre.

El peor Madrid de la historia fue el de Lopetegui, noveno en liga y goleado por un Barcelona muy malo.

Perdió en el mundial sub20 ante una Uruguay que no tenía grandes jugadores (teniendo España muy buen equipo).

Y ahora en Champions está último en un grupo muy sencillo. Cualquier equipo que salga a meterle pierna fuerte le gana a su Sevilla.


===========

La única razón por la que se me ocurre que puedas defenderlo tanto es porque como eres colchonero te agradaba ver como el Madrid de Lopetegui perdía contra cualquier equipito.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (3 Nov 2021)

Hazard no rinde como era esperado y, según El Confidencial, la culpa es de Ancelotti. 









La táctica del palo y la zanahoria de Ancelotti con Hazard que preocupa en el Real Madrid


Ancelotti no tiene un plan claro para recuperar la mejor versión de Hazard. Le recomienda que tenga fe y aproveche la oportunidad. En el club, ven difícil que así se motive el belga




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## euromelon (3 Nov 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Hazard no rinde como era esperado y, según El Confidencial, la culpa es de Ancelotti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para la prensa pipera el sinvergüenza es bale que nos ha dado varias champions y no esté cojo que en dos temporadas y pico no ha jugado ni 5 partidos completos


----------



## Eder Limitao (3 Nov 2021)

Me meto en twitter y leo que eric es el nuevo puyol, gavi es el nuevo iniesta, nico el nueo xavi, ansu el nuevo messi, dembele es mejor que mbappe, pero luego van y le ganan 0-1 al todopoderoso dimano de kyiv y robando. Madre mia, este barss ni para conference league


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Nov 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Asume la evidencia hombre.
> 
> El peor Madrid de la historia fue el de Lopetegui, noveno en liga y goleado por un Barcelona muy malo.
> 
> ...



Toma ya y lo del 4 a 0 del spartak?.hehehe..
Y ahora eres un experto en mundiales sub 20..donde España siempre juega contra morenos que les sacan 2 cabezas...
Y también perdimos una final de un mundial sub 19..por jugar en la puta india contra un montón de negros ingleses de dudosa edad..
Y en las últimas olimpiadas menuda agonía mamelucos rompiendo tobillos.
Autobuses autobuses y más autobuses.incluso de Japón que juega al toque .y en la final tras una agonía hay que poner a ese cedido al granada por las machacacion de los otros centrales ..a España siempre le superan en físico..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Nov 2021)

Eder Limitao dijo:


> Me meto en twitter y leo que eric es el nuevo puyol, gavi es el nuevo iniesta, nico el nueo xavi, ansu el nuevo messi, dembele es mejor que mbappe, pero luego van y le ganan 0-1 al todopoderoso dimano de kyiv y robando. Madre mia, este barss ni para conference league



Y Nico seguro que será convocado por lucho ...
Mientras tanto Suecia convoca a Ibrahimovic


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Isco termina contrato el año que viene si no me equivoco. Junto con Marcelo y Bale. Los 3 creo que salen de manera gostosa.



Honestamente creo que no deberían recibir el mismo adios unos que otro. Creo que Marcelo, con sus virtudes y sus defectos, estos ultimos puestos de manifiesto las ultimas 3 temporadas, ha servido mucho mas y mejor al club y tengo la sensacion de que su actitud no ha sido la de otros como Ramos o como estos dos pajaros de Bale e Isco.


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Honestamente creo que no deberían recibir el mismo adios unos que otro. Creo que Marcelo, con sus virtudes y sus defectos, estos ultimos puestos de manifiesto las ultimas 3 temporadas, ha servido mucho mas y mejor al club y tengo la sensacion de que su actitud no ha sido la de otros como Ramos o como estos dos pajaros de Bale e Isco.



No hablaba en el sentido de cómo tienen que ser las despedidas, lo decía en el sentido de que es hora de que se marchen. Es lo que tiene la exigencia del club de clubes. Así como alguno más.


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Hazard no rinde como era esperado y, según El Confidencial, la culpa es de Ancelotti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Creo que fue él quien dijo de que Marcelo tendría que jubilarse en el Madrid, pero no de lateral.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Nov 2021)

Que fue de Bale y jovic..
Jovic el delantero de casi 60 millones


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

Jovic creo que se le quiere dar salida en el mercado de invierno.

Bale, Isco y Marcelo en verano del 2022.

Y me parece a mi que Hazard está esperando al Chelsea.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Jovic creo que se le quiere dar salida en el mercado de invierno.
> 
> Bale, Isco y Marcelo en verano del 2002.
> 
> Y me parece a mi que Hazard está esperando al Chelsea.



Prácticamente yo lo veo como tú, aunque siempre me dará pena que un jugador de la calidad de Isco, que estaba llamado a gobernar el centro del campo de la selección y a ser titular en el Madrid tras Modric se haya dedicado a zampar bollos.
Cunado le daba por jugar era un espectáculo.


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Prácticamente yo lo veo como tú, aunque siempre me dará pena que un jugador de la calidad de Isco, que estaba llamado a gobernar el centro del campo de la selección y a ser titular en el Madrid tras Modric se haya dedicado a zampar bollos.
> Cunado le daba por jugar era un espectáculo.



Entre lo de zampar bollos y la novia que se ha echado pues mi paisano tiene tela marinera. Eso sin contar cuando estaba en el Málaga hace años, que le quitó la parienta a un amigo mio, para después pirarse el Madrid, hacerle un bombo la tia y ahora a vivir la vida. Después con la Sálamo. Cosas gostosas del día a día.

Isco es un gran futbolista, pero quitando esa manera de jugar, oxigenar el juego, mover el balón, su visión, juego asociativo y demás, es un futbolista que ralentiza el juego del Madrid, de una manera bestial. No es un jugador clave que brille en ese centro del campo, recula muchas veces. Después ha tenido partidos buenos, pero no ha sido lo bestial que se podía esperar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Entre lo de zampar bollos y la novia que se ha echado pues mi paisano tiene tela marinera. Eso sin contar cuando estaba en el Málaga hace años, que le quitó la parienta a un amigo mio, para después pirarse el Madrid, hacerle un bombo la tia y ahora a vivir la vida. Después con la Sálamo. Cosas gostosas del día a día.




Siempre pense que era homosexual.


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Siempre pense que era homosexual.



Lo veo más calzonazos.


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


>




Joder se podían haber gastado un poco más en el render por ordenador es cutre de cojones.


----------



## Edu.R (3 Nov 2021)

Bueno, a ganar hoy, e irónicamente, nos interesa que el Sheriff le saque algo al Inter de Milán. Asi podríamos cerrar el primer puesto de grupo en la próxima jornada y jugar tranquilos en el Bernabeu el último día.

Luego por la noche hay también partidos bastante gostosos. Tiraremos de Multishempions.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Nov 2021)

por cierto, soberbio CR una vez mas salvando al United de estar en la mierda ante el Atalanta. He leido que los ex jugadores mas famosos del United cargan contra Paul Pogba. No se que negrada habra hecho ahora, pero cada vez que pienso que el calvo autista hizo todo lo posible, hasta amargarle la vida a Llorente, para hacerle hueco a ese pufo me alegro enormemente de que Zidane esté bien lejos.


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

Solsjkaer bien puede en chuparle la polla todos los días al bicho. Le está salvando el culo, literalmente, aunque él se empeñe en cagarla. Todavía me acuerdo de la noche del Young Boys sustituyendo al luso.


----------



## Eder Limitao (3 Nov 2021)

Friendly reminder para los madridistas: el partido es a las 18:45 hoy


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

No voy a poder verlo por tema del trabajo... maldita puta hora copón.


----------



## euromelon (3 Nov 2021)

Lucas garrapata vater titular de extremo


----------



## euromelon (3 Nov 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Honestamente creo que no deberían recibir el mismo adios unos que otro. Creo que Marcelo, con sus virtudes y sus defectos, estos ultimos puestos de manifiesto las ultimas 3 temporadas, ha servido mucho mas y mejor al club y tengo la sensacion de que su actitud no ha sido la de otros como Ramos o como estos dos pajaros de Bale e Isco.



Bale nos ha dado varias champions


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2021)

BUENAS TARDES CRIATURAS JAJJAAJJAAJAJ JAJAJAJAJAA AJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2021)




----------



## filets (3 Nov 2021)

Otra vez Kros Modric Casemiro
¿No tenemos mas medio centros?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Nov 2021)

Amegossss tenéis link de calidad ? Sin vpn ni programas, vamos Stream


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Amegossss tenéis link de calidad ? Sin vpn ni programas, vamos Stream



Yo me pase al lado oscuro y ya no uso esas cosas jiji


----------



## Eder Limitao (3 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Amegossss tenéis link de calidad ? Sin vpn ni programas, vamos Stream






https://footybite.cc/event/real-madrid-shakhtar-donetsk-live-stream/726802



hay varios, si no va uno, va otro


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2021)

Los tios estos son unas hermanitas...


----------



## Eder Limitao (3 Nov 2021)

ufffff ha tenido ya modric un par de ellas, le quieren dar el gol mil


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2021)

Penalty claro de mendi...


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2021)

uy al palo ...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (3 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> uy al palo ...



pero cabrón expñícate mejor que estoy en el curro y no mentero de na... me voy pa casa


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2021)

MAdre mia...


----------



## Edu.R (3 Nov 2021)

El intangible de Vinicius para el 1-0.


----------



## HArtS (3 Nov 2021)

La velocidad de Vinicius le da un gol al Madrid...


----------



## HArtS (3 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El intangible de Vinicius para el 1-0.



Un intangible muy tangible por cierto...


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> pero cabrón expñícate mejor que estoy en el curro y no mentero de na... me voy pa casa



Fue un palo de los rusos en una contra, llevan un par, pero son muy malos y despues le han regalado el gol al magerit...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (3 Nov 2021)

Como la coloca benzemá con ese toque sutil, al alcance de muy pocos elegidos, sorteando la salida del portero


----------



## Eder Limitao (3 Nov 2021)

el gol es que ha sido de vini vaya


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

Ese gol es de Vini... está el Negricius que se sale el cabrón. 

Por cierto estaban muy relajaditos los del Madrid antes del gol eh... como si se la hubieran mamado a todos algunas putitas del Club Bombón o del Factory no???


----------



## Suprimo (3 Nov 2021)

Hoy les va a caer otro saco de goles


----------



## Edu.R (3 Nov 2021)

El gol 1.000 lo tendría que haber marcado MODRIC. JODER.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Nov 2021)

buenas tardes, acabo de llegar del curro y veo que ha marcao el amego??


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

Como no podía ser de otra manera.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Como no podía ser de otra manera.



quién hace esos diseños gráficos del Madrid?
El de Toys are Us?


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2021)

Pitos en el bernabeu... La han tenido los rusos...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Nov 2021)

qué puta chorra tenéis jojojo


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

Es que llegan a la línea de 3/4 sin que el Madrid le pongan impedimentos. Muy muy pasivo el Madrid. Reculan mucho y están metidos atrás.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pitos en el bernabeu... La han tenido los rusos...



Son malísimos


----------



## barullo (3 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pitos en el bernabeu... La han tenido los rusos...



Yo no lo estoy viendo pero pinta a lo de siempre:

Le perdonan la vida al moñil 3 ó 4 veces y este se harta de enchufar todo lo que falla el rival

Así que buena gana de perder el tiempo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Nov 2021)

Lo he quitado de momento, me está pareciendo un truño soporífero, lo mismo en la segunda parte lo pongo.

De momento el Madrid incluso viéndolas venir contra la super potencia del shaktar, supongo que acabará goleando el Madrid.


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2021)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Nov 2021)

gooooooolllaazoooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Edu.R (3 Nov 2021)

Merecido el empate, la verdad.


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

Se veía venir el gol... merecido.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Nov 2021)

Pues nada, al final han terminado matando de tanta llegada, la defensa muy flojita


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Nov 2021)

La cocaína de Abdul hoy no ha sido demasiado buena.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo he quitado de momento, me está pareciendo un truño soporífero, lo mismo en la segunda parte lo pongo.
> 
> De momento el Madrid incluso viéndolas venir contra la super potencia del shaktar, supongo que acabará goleando el Madrid.



vuelve a ponerlo que la cosa promete


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2021)

El arbitro es intimo de floper....


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2021)

paradon de curtua a fernando. otra perdida del centro del campo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Nov 2021)

termina la primera parte MANDANDO el Shaktar


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

Que se metan unos filetes en el vestuario a ver si se espabilan


----------



## subvencionados (3 Nov 2021)

Señores mayores en el centro del campo. Han jugado tres partidos seguidos y ya no pueden más. Eso es todo. No pueden defender, no pueden atacar, no se mueven. Si te fijas en Modric el hombre ya no se mueve. Si él no se mueve el equipo no se mueve. 

Este equipo es un bluffffffff.


----------



## euromelon (3 Nov 2021)

Hay que meter otro centrocampista y quitar a vater


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

Modric es que pasaban por al lado los del Shaktar y parado. El balón pasaba a un metro y ni metía el pie. No sé qué cojones pasa, pero un partido de Champions no se puede jugar con esta actitud y con una intensidad tan baja. Parece como si todo estuviera hecho.


----------



## fachacine (3 Nov 2021)

Enésimo partido con Lucas Váter que es como jugar con uno menos. Súmale que Modric no está bien y resulta que estamos jugando con 9


----------



## arriondas (3 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Modric es que pasaban por al lado los del Shaktar y parado. El balón pasaba a un metro y ni metía el pie. No sé qué cojones pasa, pero un partido de Champions no se puede jugar con esta actitud y con una intensidad tan baja. Parece como si todo estuviera hecho.



Modric tiene 36 años. Si fuera portero o delantero centro, aún podría rendir bien porque se gastaría menos. Pero claro, un todocampista como él... Ya no se recupera de los esfuerzos como antes. A lo que hay que sumar que a Carletto eso de las rotaciones no le va.


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Modric tiene 36 años. Si fuera portero o delantero centro, aún podría rendir bien porque se gastaría menos. Pero claro, un todocampista como él... Ya no se recupera de los esfuerzos como antes. A lo que hay que sumar que a Carletto eso de las rotaciones no le va.



Pero es que lo de Carletto también tiene tela, porque puede hacer cosas. A ver si mueve algo la cosa tras el descanso.


----------



## Edu.R (3 Nov 2021)

Si jugamos como los primeros 20 minutos, las opciones de ganar son de un 80%. Si no, bajan a un 30%.

Y no estamos como para no ganar, que ocurra un accidente en Moldavia, y jugárnosla con el Inter el último día. No querría yo.


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Nov 2021)

Y los cambios en el 80.


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2021)

Veo el segundo de los rusos...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Nov 2021)

¿Es Phil Lynot?
¿O es Militado?


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

Carvajal también muy lento. Perdiendo su posición defensivamente. Se ha comido un pase cruzado fácil del Shaktar y de ahí otra ocasión del Shaktar. 

Casemiro está como Chuck Norris... Desaparecido en combate.

Y Carletto sin hacer cambios y cuando los haga, será tarde.


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2021)

jajajajaaj joder el vinicius, cuando no tiene el dia...


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Nov 2021)

Ohtia, el partido
Me se había olvidao


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Nov 2021)

algún streaming estable? se me acaba de ir el de rojadirecta!


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

Puto mascachicles... mueve el puto banquillo


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> algún streaming estable? se me acaba de ir el de rojadirecta!







__





Real Madrid vs Shakhtar Donetsk Live Streams






1stream.top


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Nov 2021)

No se hacen 2 partidos buenos seguidos desde hace eones.


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2021)

Que chorra teneis...


----------



## Edu.R (3 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Veo el segundo de los rusos...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (3 Nov 2021)




----------



## Edu.R (3 Nov 2021)

Buena ramatada y gulass. Gran jugada colectiva.


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que chorra teneis...



Tranquilo que ahora sí que nos meten otro.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Nov 2021)

Doblete a precio de amego


----------



## Señor Moscoso (3 Nov 2021)

Benzemá vuelve a construirse el solo una ocasión de peligro y remata como el killer que es


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

Benzeregumil


----------



## euromelon (3 Nov 2021)

Lucas 0 goles 0 asistencias tiene que ir vinicius por su banda puta nulidad


----------



## subvencionados (3 Nov 2021)

Esto son solo destellos, pero no es juego colectivo, no es energía. Así no se puede jugar. 

El tema es que los destellos y que el Barcelona va mal es lo que tapa el bluff del equipo.


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)




----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

subvencionados dijo:


> Esto son solo destellos, pero no es juego colectivo, no es energía. Así no se puede jugar.
> 
> El tema es que los destellos y que el Barcelona va mal es lo que tapa el bluff del equipo.



Así es. Ha sido una jugada bordeando el área y se ha hecho una serie de asociaciones y para adentro. Pero así no se puede jugar la verdad.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (3 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si jugamos como los primeros 20 minutos, las opciones de ganar son de un 80%. Si no, bajan a un 30%.
> 
> Y no estamos como para no ganar, que ocurra un accidente en Moldavia, y jugárnosla con el Inter el último día. No querría yo.



¿Inter en la ultima jornada, no se supone que el rival de la primera jornada y la quinta es el mismo?.


----------



## Edu.R (3 Nov 2021)

Entra Nachísimo para defender el resultado.


----------



## Edu.R (3 Nov 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Inter en la ultima jornada, no se supone que el rival de la primera jornada y la quinta es el mismo?.



Lo cambiaron este año. No sé porque, toda la vida era así, pero ahora la 5 y la 6 las han invertido.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Nov 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Lucas 0 goles 0 asistencias tiene que ir vinicius por su banda puta nulidad



el otro día de shempions os salvó el partido con su gol


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

Es que vamos a ver... los jugadores que tienen que comerse una buena cantidad de partidos son Fede o Camavinga, darle respiro a Modrid, si Kroos sale de una lesión no significa que tengas que ponerle todos los partidos todos los minutos. Después hay futbolistas que no pueden con sus huevos, en vez de cataplines tienen sacos de cemento marca Goliat.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Nov 2021)

uuuyyy


----------



## Suprimo (3 Nov 2021)

Ocasión de los eslavos


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

Habéis visto el balón que saca Modric en su defensa??? Pero qué cojones hace??? Un balón así picado bombeado???


----------



## pepetemete (3 Nov 2021)

Lo veo todo muy nigga


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Nov 2021)

pues será un equipo menor y tal, pero por momentos da gusto ver combinar al shaktar


----------



## euromelon (3 Nov 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> el otro día de shempions os salvó el partido con su gol



Es una mierda andante


----------



## pepetemete (3 Nov 2021)

Voto por empate a 2 en el último minuto o en el descuento.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Nov 2021)

uuuufffff


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2021)

Casi la clava el turkochino...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Nov 2021)

amego pidiendo el cambio??


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (3 Nov 2021)

Tenemos una defensa de mitad de la tabla...


----------



## pepetemete (3 Nov 2021)

Que Tito Flo se adelante a Laporta y contrate a Xavi para el RM


----------



## pepetemete (3 Nov 2021)

Atentos, se viene cagada de la defensa y empate del Shaktar


----------



## subvencionados (3 Nov 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Tenemos una defensa de mitad de la tabla...



No creo que seas justo. Más bien es un equipo de mitad de tabla y sobre todo el medio. Son muy mayores e imponen un ritmo lento y pesado. Si juegas con gente joven que es todo impulso y energía se mean encima tuya.


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

Es que una defensa con Militao, Alaba y Mendy... no voy a contar el lateral derecho porque directamente no tenemos, no es para jugar metidos atrás, pegado a Courtois. Es para jugar más adelantado, y después que apoye una buena línea en la media.

Y lo digo ya aquí, como Carletto no se ponga a rotar, a mover jugadores y dar descanso y dosificar a según qué jugadores, no llegamos a la recta final de temporada con opciones de nada.


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2021)

Con el rayo perdeis jiji


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

Vinicius se está marcando otro gran partido... de lo poco salvable junto con Benzema y Courtois.

Nacho lo poco que lleva jugado tampoco lo está haciendo mal.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Nov 2021)

uuuuussssss


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (3 Nov 2021)

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (3 Nov 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> uuuuussssss





Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

Otra vez la defensa oliéndole el culo a Courtois... metidos en el área pequeña. Es broootaaaaallll


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Nov 2021)

creo que el resultado justo hubiera sido un 2-2


----------



## pepetemete (3 Nov 2021)

Venga, segarro y al centro de acogeda


----------



## subvencionados (3 Nov 2021)

Ni un equipo pequeño jugaría tan mal. Este equipo hace años que perdió el norte, quién no lo quiera ver.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (3 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Otra vez la defensa oliéndole el culo a Courtois... metidos en el área pequeña. Es broootaaaaallll



Con una defensa tan retrasada las expansiones de Vinicius tienen doble valor porque inhiben al contrario de ganar terreno.


----------



## _Suso_ (3 Nov 2021)

Joe, me ha preocupado lo que he visto en el partido, menos mal que vinicius no se lesiona


----------



## Edge2 (3 Nov 2021)

Ya paso, que desesperacion...


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Nov 2021)

Lo mejor? Que se ha ganado pero no se ha convencido sobretodo dejando bastante espacio al equipo ucraniano y dejándolos jugar.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edu.R (3 Nov 2021)

De lo que hemos jugado en el Bernabeu, salvo el comienzo, lo más flojo de la temporada. Lo mejor el resultado, pero vaya, que a ganar al Rayo y a ver si con el parón de selecciones, podemos recuperar un poco el juego de principios de año.


----------



## fachacine (3 Nov 2021)

Qué mal Carletto haciendo pocos cambios, joder, los ha fundido, Lucas Váter 93 minutos, lamentable


----------



## Fiodor (3 Nov 2021)

Partido lamentable. De lo peor de la temporada. Lo mejor es el resultado... Hay muchos jugadores agotados, sobre todo en el centro del campo. Ya son muchos partidos jugando a medio gas. Sin un banquillo de nivel, no se pueden ganar títulos...


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Con una defensa tan retrasada las expansiones de Vinicius tienen doble valor porque inhiben al contrario de ganar terreno.



Vinicius ha hecho un partidazo del copón. Es increíble como focaliza todo el ataque en sus botas. Y ha hecho una cosa descomunal, conducir el balón y llevárselo a la banda para intentar recomponer a su equipo.


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Joe, me ha preocupado lo que he visto en el partido, menos mal que vinicius no se lesiona



Pero va a tener que dosificarse. No creo que un jugador pueda jugar a este ritmo 60 partidos. Carletto tiene que rotar y mover los jugadores.


----------



## Eder Limitao (3 Nov 2021)

Pues partido regulero del madrid, pero +3 y mirando ya a octavos


----------



## qbit (3 Nov 2021)

Dos goles de ¿quién?


----------



## Eder Limitao (3 Nov 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Dos goles de ¿quién?



Los dos de karino a paser de pele


----------



## _Suso_ (3 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Pero va a tener que dosificarse. No creo que un jugador pueda jugar a este ritmo 60 partidos. Carletto tiene que rotar y mover los jugadores.



Tiene 21 años, me preocupa poco y más si no lo convocan para la selección, más preocupante es lo del centro del campo


----------



## Gorrión (3 Nov 2021)

Madre de Dios no había visto tanta llorona junta en mi vida ¿Sois culés o algo de eso?

3 puntos, hay carga de partidos y no hay mas historias ¿Qué cojones queréis? 

Dais pena.


----------



## Chispeante (3 Nov 2021)

Ancelotti ya fundió al equipo en su primera etapa y no parece que tenga intención de cambiar. Nos quejábamos de que con Zidane jugaban "los mismos cabrones de siempre" y esto no tiene pinta de que vaya a ser muy diferente. 

No sé, algo tienen que ver los entrenadores en Valverde, Blanco, Llorente, Camavinga u Odegaard (cada uno en su momento) para preferir deslomar al trío maravillas antes que rotar. A estos tres los van a exprimir hasta que los saquen en helicóptero medicalizado del Bernabéu. 

Después de 15 partidos ya podemos sacar las primeras conclusiones de la temporada, pero hacedlo vosotros que yo no me atrevo: 
¿Ha mejorado Carletto a Zizou? ¿Este Madrid es más competitivo? ¿Vamos encargando un nuevo entrenador para el próximo año?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Nov 2021)

Y luego hay gente que no quiere que venga Pogba, el Madrid necesita un centrocampista de referencia nuevo, muy a mi pesar Modric se nos va y es evidente que no habrá otro como el, pero hay que ir cambiando el chip.


----------



## cebollo (3 Nov 2021)

Para mi los dos interiores tienen que combinar fuerza y serenidad. Kroos y Valverde, Modric y Camavinga, Kroos y Camavinga, Modric y Valverde.

Pero con Modric y Kroos falta físico. Y con Camavinga y Valverde falta criterio.

La explosión de Vinicius es una bendición pero a la larga puede ser un problema porque puede acomodar al equipo. Meterse atrás, tocarse las pelotas y esperar a que el bueno gane solo. Es algo que ya pasó con Ronaldo Nazario.


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y luego hay gente que no quiere que venga Pogba, el Madrid necesita un centrocampista de referencia nuevo, muy a mi pesar Modric se nos va y es evidente que no habrá otro como el, pero hay que ir cambiando el chip.



El rey de la irregularidad... deja, deja... que ponga a Camavinga y Blanco y se deje de historias.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (3 Nov 2021)

Chispeante dijo:


> Después de 15 partidos ya podemos sacar las primeras conclusiones de la temporada, pero hacedlo vosotros que yo no me atrevo:¿Ha mejorado Carletto a Zizou? ¿Este Madrid es más competitivo? ¿Vamos encargando un nuevo entrenador para el próximo año?



Bueno, el Madrid no va a ser más competitivo que el de Zizou, sobre todo sin Ramos ni Varane, pero el problema con Zizou es que en el día a día éramos muy competitivos pero en el largo plazo era un desastre porque gente que tiene que ser el futuro del club no los ponía ni en la Play. Con Zizou estaríamos igual, a lo mejor un poco mejor. Con Ancelotti igual penamos más, pero Vinicius se ha convertido en uno de los mejores jugadores del mundo de su edad, Militao es titular indiscutible a un nivel muy bueno, Valverde jugaba siempre hasta su lesión, y Rodrygo estaba haciendo buena temporada también. Tal y como está el percal, eso es muchísimo más importante que quedar segundos en liga y caer claramente en semis de Champions.

Nombro a esos 4 por nombrar, pero fácilmente podíamos tener en la plantilla a Achraf, Llorente y Théo Hernandez/Reguilón también, que desde que dejaron el Madrid se han convertido en jugadores nivel Real Madrid en sus puestos. Eso ya no tiene remedio, pero cuando hablamos de "mejorar" a Zizou, eso hay que tenerlo en cuenta también.

Odegaard ha perdido la titularidad hasta en el Arsenal. Me he llevado una decepción inmensa con él, pero por lo menos yo admito que por lo que sea se le ha torcido la carrera sin que él tenga mucho interés en enderezarla, y yo creo que hasta hicimos buen negocio vendiéndolo.


----------



## Fiodor (3 Nov 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Para mi los dos interiores tienen que combinar fuerza y serenidad. Kroos y Valverde, Modric y Camavinga, Kroos y Camavinga, Modric y Valverde.
> 
> Pero con Modric y Kroos falta físico. Y con Camavinga y Valverde falta criterio.
> 
> La explosión de Vinicius es una bendición pero a la larga puede ser un problema porque puede acomodar al equipo. Meterse atrás, tocarse las pelota y esperar a que el bueno gane solo. Es algo que ya pasó con Ronaldo Nazario.



Kroos y Modric no pueden jugar dos partidos a la semana, y menos jugando con un 4-3-3 que les obliga a atacar y defender, así que acaban los partidos por los suelos... 

Lo malo de Valverde es que se lesiona mucho últimamente, pero es una alternativa necesaria que aporta velocidad y lucha en el centro del campo... En el caso de Camavinga creo que tiene mucho potencial, pero aún está muy verde. Juega demasiado acelerado tanto con el balón como a la hora de entrar al rival, con esa forma de jugar es difícil que no acabe con una amarilla por partido, o peor...

Lo opción de jugarse algunos partidos al contraataque con Vinicius la vamos a ver más de una vez con rivales grandes esta temporada. Creo que va a ser inevitable viendo los últimos partidos del Madrid, la tendencia está siendo esa, sobre todo cuando se mete el primer gol...


----------



## Gorrión (3 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y luego hay gente que no quiere que venga Pogba, el Madrid necesita un centrocampista de referencia nuevo, muy a mi pesar Modric se nos va y es evidente que no habrá otro como el, pero hay que ir cambiando el chip.



Y quiere un mamadou pasado de vueltas, irregular y que cobra un pastón.

Menos mal que no pintas nada en el madrid.


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Nov 2021)

El primero del Liverpool.


----------



## Roedr (3 Nov 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Bueno, el Madrid no va a ser más competitivo que el de Zizou, sobre todo sin Ramos ni Varane, pero el problema con Zizou es que en el día a día éramos muy competitivos pero en el largo plazo era un desastre porque gente que tiene que ser el futuro del club no los ponía ni en la Play. Con Zizou estaríamos igual, a lo mejor un poco mejor. Con Ancelotti igual penamos más, pero Vinicius se ha convertido en uno de los mejores jugadores del mundo de su edad, Militao es titular indiscutible a un nivel muy bueno, Valverde jugaba siempre hasta su lesión, y Rodrygo estaba haciendo buena temporada también. Tal y como está el percal, eso es muchísimo más importante que quedar segundos en liga y caer claramente en semis de Champions.
> 
> Nombro a esos 4 por nombrar, pero fácilmente podíamos tener en la plantilla a Achraf, Llorente y Théo Hernandez/Reguilón también, que desde que dejaron el Madrid se han convertido en jugadores nivel Real Madrid en sus puestos. Eso ya no tiene remedio, pero cuando hablamos de "mejorar" a Zizou, eso hay que tenerlo en cuenta también.
> 
> Odegaard ha perdido la titularidad hasta en el Arsenal. Me he llevado una decepción inmensa con él, pero por lo menos yo admito que por lo que sea se le ha torcido la carrera sin que él tenga mucho interés en enderezarla, y yo creo que hasta hicimos buen negocio vendiéndolo.



Carletto confía en los jóvenes todavía menos que ZZ: 0.0. No sé de donde sacáis que Carletto pone a los jóvenes. Los equivalentes a Achraf, Llorente, Theo son los MiguelG, Blancos y otros de las cantera, a los que Carletto ni ha dejado debutar. Está por ver lo que cuenta con Cama en lo que resta de temporada si no hay lesiones.

Carletto rota menos y confía aún menos en los jóvenes que ZZ. Si no fuera por Pintus ya tendríamos el equipo a punto de fundirse. Y por Dios, no digáis que Vini ahora es más resolutivo porque Carletto confía en él, lo de Vini es trabajo de años que ahora está dando su fruto. Con ZZ ahora sería también titular.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Nov 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Y quiere un mamadou pasado de vueltas, irregular y que cobra un pastón.
> 
> Menos mal que no pintas nada en el madrid.




Lo que tú no entiendes es que los mamadous son el futuro, lo que hay que hacer es llenar el Madrid de mamadous por doquier, presidente mamadou, entrenador mamadou y plantilla mamadou, solo así conseguiremos ser grandes.

La era del mamadou ha comenzado.


----------



## Roedr (3 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y luego hay gente que no quiere que venga Pogba, el Madrid necesita un centrocampista de referencia nuevo, muy a mi pesar Modric se nos va y es evidente que no habrá otro como el, pero hay que ir cambiando el chip.



tienes bastante razón, pero yo pasaría de Pogba e invertiría en Sudokus para que Cama aumente su IQ.


----------



## _Suso_ (3 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Carletto *confía en los jóvenes todavía menos que ZZ*: 0.0. No sé de donde sacáis que Carletto pone a los jóvenes. Los equivalentes a Achraf, Llorente, Theo son los MiguelG, Blancos y otros de las cantera, a los que Carletto ni ha dejado debutar. Está por ver lo que cuenta con Cama en lo que resta de temporada si no hay lesiones.
> 
> Carletto rota menos y confía aún menos en los jóvenes que ZZ. Si no fuera por Pintus ya tendríamos el equipo a punto de fundirse. Y por Dios, no digáis que Vini ahora es más resolutivo porque Carletto confía en él, lo de Vini es trabajo de años que ahora está dando su fruto. Con ZZ ahora sería también titular.



ZZ no habría puesto de titulares a Vinicius y a Rodrigo partido tras partido mandando a tomar por culo a Hazard, Isco, etc ni en las peores de sus pesadillas.

Como mucho los pondría diez minutos cuando el equipo pierde.

No hay color entre ZZ y Carletto en eso, Carletto confía mil veces más en los jóvenes que ZZ y tiene huevos para ponerlos en el once titular, otra cosa es que el centro del campo no le convenza.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (3 Nov 2021)

Chispeante dijo:


> ¿Ha mejorado Carletto a Zizou? ¿Este Madrid es más competitivo? ¿Vamos encargando un nuevo entrenador para el próximo año?



Sí, sí y sí.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Nov 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Sí, sí y sí.



ahi se ve vuestra ezquizofrenia de nuevo


----------



## loquehayqueoir (3 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Carletto rota menos y confía aún menos en los jóvenes que ZZ. Si no fuera por Pintus ya tendríamos el equipo a punto de fundirse. Y por Dios, no digáis que Vini ahora es más resolutivo porque Carletto confía en él, lo de Vini es trabajo de años que ahora está dando su fruto. Con ZZ ahora sería también titular.



Venga no me jodas, hace seis meses, no tres años, seis meses, ZZ puso a Vinicius de lateral derecho en el partido más importante de la temporada para poder meter a Ramos lesionado con calzador. ZZ confiaba tanto en los jóvenes que mandó a su mejor joven a morir en la guerra para resguardar mejor a un central de 35 años que no sólo no estaba para jugar, sino que además el tiempo ha demostrado que estaba acabado.

Ya he leído en varias entrevistas a Vinicius alabando a Ancelotti, y yo me digo, pues bueno, él sabrá mejor que yo por qué está jugando mejor y sobre todo metiendo más goles. Pero no, en Burbuja sabemos más de lo que le pasa a Vinicius por la cabeza que el propio Vinicius. 

Si fuera una evolución constante, pues bueno, te lo admito, pero el salto que ha dado Vinicius de ZZ a Ancelotti es brutal, me cuesta mucho defender que eso con ZZ también hubiera pasado.


----------



## vurvujo (3 Nov 2021)

Yo la verdad no veo una mejora con respecto a ZZ.

La diferencia es que estamos peor en defensa, lo que es entendible al no estar Ramos y Varane.

Adelante estamos mejor, básicamente porque Vini por fin parece que explota y Benzema está ligeramente mejor.

Hay mucho odio a ZZ pero ... es lo que hay


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

Carletto mejora en muchas cosas al Madrid de Zizou no en una cuestión meramente técnica o táctica, sí en una cuestión de confianza a según qué jugadores; es que no se pondrían determinados jugadores si estuviera Zidane por ej o el francés se obcecaría por algunos; en ese aspecto el técnico italiano me gusta. Es más competitivo? Pues lo es, aún a sabiendas de los problemas que tenemos en la defensa y las bajas eternas, incluídas de Bale o la inexistencia de Hazard, la mejora de Vini es clave, la confianza que se le ha dado. Se debe de seguir con el mismo entrenador a largo plazo? Pues creo que no lo es; se debe de cambiar y eso lo sabemos todo el mundo. Son 3 síes bastante razonables a mi parecer.


----------



## Roedr (3 Nov 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> ZZ no habría puesto de titulares a Vinicius y a Rodrigo partido tras partido mandando a tomar por culo a Hazard, Isco, etc ni en las peores de sus pesadillas.
> 
> Como mucho los pondría diez minutos cuando el equipo pierde.
> 
> No hay color entre ZZ y Carletto en eso, Carletto confía mil veces más en los jóvenes que ZZ y tiene huevos para ponerlos en el once titular, otra cosa es que el centro del campo no le convenza.



ZZ habría puesto a este Vinicius sin duda. Ni que no supiera hacer su trabajo. 

Lo que me parece es que los Llorente, Theos, Achraf de ZZ son los Blanco, MiguelG y otro canteranos de Carletto. Esa es la comparación más adecuada. ZZ puso y dio oportunidades a los primeros. Obviamente no se la dio a Odegay, porque caló rápido que no valía. Carletto dio un par de partidos a MiguelG y, salvo lesiones múltiples en su posición, no volverá a jugar, y todo el mundo ve que el chico ese tiene una zurda buenísima.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (3 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> ZZ habría puesto a este Vinicius sin duda. Ni que no supiera hacer su trabajo.



Este Vinicius con ZZ no existiría. Es lo que no entra en la cabeza. Joder, aquí nadie ha visto Sliding Doors o leído alguna novela barata sobre el viaje en el tiempo y los universos paralelos?


----------



## josemanuelb (3 Nov 2021)

Hay que ganar el próximo partido y descansar, están fundidos, se ha perdido la frescura. Y rotar más.


----------



## Roedr (3 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Carletto mejora en muchas cosas al Madrid de Zizou no en una cuestión meramente técnica o táctica, sí en una cuestión de confianza a según qué jugadores; es que no se pondrían determinados jugadores si estuviera Zidane por ej o el francés se obcecaría por algunos; en ese aspecto el técnico italiano me gusta. Es más competitivo? Pues lo es, aún a sabiendas de los problemas que tenemos en la defensa y las bajas eternas, incluídas de Bale o la inexistencia de Hazard, la mejora de Vini es clave, la confianza que se le ha dado. Se debe de seguir con el mismo entrenador a largo plazo? Pues creo que no lo es; se debe de cambiar y eso lo sabemos todo el mundo. Son 3 síes bastante razonables a mi parecer.



Vini empezó la temporada en el banco, eh!. Lo que sucede es que los minutos en que lo sacó había tan diferencia entre Vini y el resto que ocultarlo era como querer tapar el sol. Todavía recuerdo a Carletto en las primeras ruedas de prensa apoyando a Panzard y tirando balones fuera con Vini para proteger al gordo, que era obviamente entonces su primera elección.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (3 Nov 2021)

Y añado, que estoy en racha: el año pasado me costaba horrores ver al Madrid. Tengo niños pequeños y encontrar el tiempo para ver a los mismos 11 cabrones que están un partido más cerca de la retirada rascar el 1-0 más gorrino posible daba pereza infinita.

Esta temporada veo cosas interesantes y sobre todo esperanzadoras, aunque no sea en todos los partidos ni en los 90 minutos del partido. Pero por lo menos me vale la pena poner el partido. El año pasado era todo más deprimente que el poema aquél de que todos los ríos van al mar y después vas y la palmas.


----------



## _Suso_ (3 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> ZZ habría puesto a este Vinicius sin duda. Ni que no supiera hacer su trabajo.
> 
> Lo que me parece es que los *Llorente, Theos, Achraf* de ZZ son los Blanco, MiguelG y otro canteranos de Carletto. Esa es la comparación más adecuada. *ZZ puso y dio oportunidades a los primeros*. Obviamente no se la dio a Odegay, porque caló rápido que no valía. Carletto dio un par de partidos a MiguelG y, salvo lesiones múltiples en su posición, no volverá a jugar, y todo el mundo ve que el chico ese tiene una zurda buenísima.



Que ZZ dio oportunidades a esos, es coña no? Cuando Achraf se salía en el Bayer ZZ no quiso saber nada de él, de Llorente pasó como la mierda, quien lo usó fue Solari, para ZZ no existía, ZZ no ha dado oportunidades a ningún joven en su vida.


----------



## Roedr (3 Nov 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Venga no me jodas, hace seis meses, no tres años, seis meses, ZZ puso a Vinicius de lateral derecho en el partido más importante de la temporada para poder meter a Ramos lesionado con calzador. ZZ confiaba tanto en los jóvenes que mandó a su mejor joven a morir en la guerra para resguardar mejor a un central de 35 años que no sólo no estaba para jugar, sino que además el tiempo ha demostrado que estaba acabado.
> 
> Ya he leído en varias entrevistas a Vinicius alabando a Ancelotti, y yo me digo, pues bueno, él sabrá mejor que yo por qué está jugando mejor y sobre todo metiendo más goles. Pero no, en Burbuja sabemos más de lo que le pasa a Vinicius por la cabeza que el propio Vinicius.
> 
> Si fuera una evolución constante, pues bueno, te lo admito, pero el salto que ha dado Vinicius de ZZ a Ancelotti es brutal, me cuesta mucho defender que eso con ZZ también hubiera pasado.



Estás contestando a algo que no he dicho. Yo no he dicho que ZZ confiara en los jóvenes, sino que confiaba más que Carletto. En mi pueblo, casi nada es mayor que nada. 

Lo de las semis, ¿qué quieras que diga?. La cagó ZZ, pues sí. Ahora, con cuantos lesionados fue capaz de llegar ZZ a esa semifinal?. Teníamos medio equipo lisiado. Y sí, eso fue por culpa de ZZ al echar a Pintus. Aún así, está por ver que con Carletto pasemos de octavos. El italiano en pocos meses y con Pintus tiene ya el centro del campo al límite. Por no hablar de su ridícula gestión en la lesión de los laterales. 

El salto de Vini es su trabajo, no un beso en el morro con Carletto. No son tan raros estos saltos de performance. Has visto alguna vez las marcas anuales de Ussain Bolt?, pues eso. 

Vini alaba a Carletto, y si estuviera ZZ estaría alabando a ZZ, que es lo que hacen casi todos los jugadores con su entrenador por razones obvias.


----------



## Roedr (3 Nov 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Que ZZ dio oportunidades a esos, es coña no? Cuando Achraf se salía en el Bayer ZZ no quiso saber nada de él, de Llorente pasó como la mierda, quien lo usó fue Solari, para ZZ no existía, ZZ no ha dado oportunidades a ningún joven en su vida.



Vas a ver las que va a dar Carletto a los jóvenes esta temporada, y luego sumamos minutos.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (3 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Vas a ver las que va a dar Carletto a los jóvenes esta temporada, y luego sumamos minutos.



Esto es muy fácil de comprobar. Se va a Transfermarkt y se encuentran los minutos jugados por Vinicius, Rodrygo, Valverde y Militao el año pasado a estas alturas.


----------



## Roedr (3 Nov 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Esto es muy fácil de comprobar. Se va a Transfermarkt y se encuentran los minutos jugados por Vinicius, Rodrygo, Valverde y Militao el año pasado a estas alturas.



y los comparas con lo que van a jugar este año Blanco y MiguelG. Éstos son los jóvenes de Carletto, no los que mencionas.


----------



## Roedr (3 Nov 2021)

Coño, acabo de ver el vídeo del Angulo, y parece que no soy el único que cuestiona a Carletto sobre ZZ


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Nov 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Bale nos ha dado varias champions



En efecto, y fue determinante en una final de copa España ante el Barcelona, pero ha hecho ciertos feos, al igual que lleva con una actitud muy nehorable desde hace años. Y eso de que es por Zidane..ZZ ya no esta....

Para mi al igual que con Ramos, gracias por todo y adios. Pot tanto en cuanto a agrdecimientos, Marcelo>Bale>Isco


----------



## Hannibal (3 Nov 2021)

Vaya truño de partido nos ha tocado tragarnos hoy. Pero como el que no se consuela es porque no quiere, os dejo este comentario sacado del Marcaca:

Si Vinicius tiene más de 30 balones recuperados esta temporada, practicamente lo mismo que Eric García (siendo central). Si Vinicius tiene 5 asistencias de gol (mas que depay, ansu fati, aguero, braitwhite, pedri y coutimo TODOS juntos), si Vinicius lleva 9 goles (mas que cualquier delantero del Barsa), se comenta y no pasa absolutamente nada. Si eres un culé en la cueva y te ha cerrado de nuevo la boca-buzon dale al verde. Si en realidad te ha abierto otra cosita dale al rojo


----------



## euromelon (3 Nov 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> En efecto, y fue determinante en una final de copa España ante el Barcelona, pero ha hecho ciertos feos, al igual que lleva con una actitud muy nehorable desde hace años. Y eso de que es por Zidane..ZZ ya no esta....
> 
> Para mi al igual que con Ramos, gracias por todo y adios. Pot tanto en cuanto a agrdecimientos, Marcelo>Bale>Isco



A ver baja la moral tener a un inútil como vater jugando tanto yo es que lo entiendo.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Nov 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Y añado, que estoy en racha: el año pasado me costaba horrores ver al Madrid. Tengo niños pequeños y encontrar el tiempo para ver a los mismos 11 cabrones que están un partido más cerca de la retirada rascar el 1-0 más gorrino posible daba pereza infinita.
> 
> Esta temporada veo cosas interesantes y sobre todo esperanzadoras, aunque no sea en todos los partidos ni en los 90 minutos del partido. Pero por lo menos me vale la pena poner el partido. El año pasado era todo más deprimente que el poema aquél de que todos los ríos van al mar y después vas y la palmas.



Tio, tienes que escribir en el foro mas a menudo


----------



## loquehayqueoir (3 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> y los comparas con lo que van a jugar este año Blanco y MiguelG. Éstos son los jóvenes de Carletto, no los que mencionas.



Hombre, y si quieres también el hijo de Julen Guerrero. 

La plantilla del Madrid es casi idéntica a la del año pasado, incluso arriba hay más competencia con la vuelta de Bale, que ya ha jugado varios partidos que el año pasado no jugó. 

Vinicius, Rodrygo y Valverde deberían jugar lo mismo que con ZZ, ya que la plantilla es idéntica, pero resulta que juegan más, mucho más. En este tema te estás haciendo trampas al solitario.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Nov 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> A ver baja la moral tener a un inútil como vater jugando tanto yo es que lo entiendo.



Bale empezo de titular esta temporada y creo que Vater no. A mi Vater me parece otro de los que debieron pirarse pero por no se bien que carambola sigue....algo veria Angelote para revertir la situacion y sentar al orejas ...


----------



## euromelon (3 Nov 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Bale empezo de titular esta temporada y creo que Vater no. A mi Vater me parece otro de los que debieron pirarse pero por no se bien que carambola sigue....algo veria Angelote para revertir la situacion y sentar al orejas ...



A Bale no lo ha sentado esta temporada eh ....


----------



## Roedr (3 Nov 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Hombre, y si quieres también el hijo de Julen Guerrero.
> 
> La plantilla del Madrid es casi idéntica a la del año pasado, incluso arriba hay más competencia con la vuelta de Bale, que ya ha jugado varios partidos que el año pasado no jugó.
> 
> Vinicius, Rodrygo y Valverde deberían jugar lo mismo que con ZZ, ya que la plantilla es idéntica, pero resulta que juegan más, mucho más. En este tema te estás haciendo trampas al solitario.



No es idéntica. Esos jugadores han subido el nivel, y ZZ contaba con Valverde. La performance de Vini, e incluso de Benzemá, eleva el potencial ofensivo muchas muescas. Hacerse trampas al solitario es creer que Vini ha estallado porque Carletto le ha dado mimos.


----------



## vurvujo (3 Nov 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> A ver baja la moral tener a un inútil como vater jugando tanto yo es que lo entiendo.



Qué Vásquez juegue tanto ni es culpa de él, ni de Ancelotti (ni de ZZ el año pasado)... es un síntoma y no la enfermedad.

Hay que hacérselo mirar a los que deberían jugar por esa banda.


----------



## vurvujo (3 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> No es idéntica. Esos jugadores han subido el nivel, y ZZ contaba con Valverde. La performance de Vini, e incluso de Benzemá, eleva el potencial ofensivo muchas muescas. Hacerse trampas al solitario es creer que Vini ha estallado porque Carletto le ha dado mimos.



El mismo Carletto ha dicho que no es un mago, básicamente no ha hecho nada especial para que Vini explote.


----------



## Roedr (3 Nov 2021)

Bueno, pero los cruces son por sorteo, ¿no?. No hay forma de evitar que los buenos rindan como buenos, y los malos como malos.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (3 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> No es idéntica. Esos jugadores han subido el nivel, y ZZ contaba con Valverde. La performance de Vini, e incluso de Benzemá, eleva el potencial ofensivo muchas muescas. Hacerse trampas al solitario es creer que Vini ha estallado porque Carletto le ha dado mimos.



Mimos no, lo ha puesto a lo que llamamos "entrenar". Por eso se les llama "entrenador". En todo caso, meter 9 goles desde el lateral derecho sería bastante difícil, efectivamente.


----------



## Roedr (3 Nov 2021)

vurvujo dijo:


> El mismo Carletto ha dicho que no es un mago, básicamente no ha hecho nada especial para que Vini explote.



Hay quién se cree que Carletto con Vini ha sido como el maestro Yoda enseñando a Luke Skywalker.


----------



## Roedr (3 Nov 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Mimos no, lo ha puesto a lo que llamamos "entrenar". Por eso se les llama "entrenador". En todo caso, meter 9 goles desde el lateral derecho sería bastante difícil, efectivamente.



y más aún llegar a Semis con medio equipo lesionado


----------



## euromelon (3 Nov 2021)

vurvujo dijo:


> Qué Vásquez juegue tanto ni es culpa de él, ni de Ancelotti (ni de ZZ el año pasado)... es un síntoma y no la enfermedad.
> 
> Hay que hacérselo mirar a los que deberían jugar por esa banda.



Cualquiera de los que podrían jugar ahí lo harían mejor que el hasta el paquete de Arribas del filial


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (3 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> No es idéntica. Esos jugadores han subido el nivel, y ZZ contaba con Valverde. La performance de Vini, e incluso de Benzemá, eleva el potencial ofensivo muchas muescas. Hacerse trampas al solitario es creer que Vini ha estallado porque Carletto le ha dado mimos.





vurvujo dijo:


> El mismo Carletto ha dicho que no es un mago, básicamente no ha hecho nada especial para que Vini explote.



Difiero, hasta del.propio Carletto, pues ha hecho algo fundamental:
- Ponerlo
Recordemos el.partido de ida frente al Liverpool y la ida frente al Chelsea. ¿ Que hizo ZZ a la vuelta ?

- Sentarlo

Y para este último, Hazard era el titular, estuviese como estuviese y con Carletto no

El que quiera verlo entenderá porque Zz era tan dañino para los jóvenes, y porque con Carleto han subido de nivel.
El.mismo ejemplo.puede aplicarse a Rodrygo o Valverde


----------



## Roedr (3 Nov 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Difiero, hasta del.propio Carletto, pues ha hecho algo fundamental:
> - Ponerlo
> Recordemos el.partido de ida frente al Liverpool y la ida frente al Chelsea. ¿ Que hizo ZZ a la vuelta ?
> 
> ...



Carletto ha puesto a Vini, después de tenerlo en el banco y ver como Panzard era inútil partido tras partido. Aún así le costó reconocerlo. Obviamente es fantasear, pero me resulta fácil creer que ante este nivel de Vini también ZZ lo habría puesto. Ni Carletto ni ZZ son tontos. 

Vamos, la diferencia del Madrid del año pasado a éste es que tenemos mejor ataque por la subida de nivel de Vini (y Benzemá). Todos esos sueños de Carletto del bloque alto del que hablaba en sus primeras ruedas de prensa han pasado a mejor vida. Si hubiera sido capaz de implementarlo, y tiene jugadores para ellos, reconocería una contribución real suya al equipo.


----------



## HArtS (4 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Vamos, la diferencia del Madrid del año pasado a éste es que tenemos mejor ataque por la subida de nivel de Vini (y Benzemá). Todos esos sueños de Carletto del bloque alto del que hablaba en sus primeras ruedas de prensa han pasado a mejor vida. Si hubiera sido capaz de implementarlo, y tiene jugadores para ellos, reconocería una contribución real suya al equipo.



Lo que se ha visto de "bloque alto" esta temporada es que la delantera roba muchos balones, de hecho el equipo ha marcado muchos goles presionando la salida de los rivales.

Por ejemplo el primer gol de Benzemá fue porque Vinicius andaba atento y le robó el balón al central del Shakhtar.

Ahora también hay que aceptar que en la actualidad el juego del Madrid es mandar pelotazos a Vinicius y que él vea como se las arregla.


----------



## Edu.R (4 Nov 2021)

Técnicamente te juegas dinero (Casi 3 millones de € por victoria, además del pequeño bote que se forma). Otra cosa es que haya un rival que arrase en el grupo y deportivamente importe poco.

Pero vaya, que a falta de 2 jornadas, ya hay 3 grupos donde tenemos al 1º : Liverpool, Bayern y Ajax (El Ajax tendría que perder 0-5 en casa contra el Sporting de Portugal, entonces es virtual, pero va a ser 1º).

El Barcelona realmente podría tener suerte de verse "obligado" a ganarle al Bayern en Munich, pero con un Bayern que no se juega nada deportivamente. Porque si se jugase algo, sus opciones serían del 10%; sin jugarse nada, pueden subir alomejor a un 25%.

Esto es la suerte, en la Liga un año el Osasuna estaba virtualmente descendido: tenía que ganar en las dos últimas jornadas al Barcelona y al Real Madrid para salvarse... pero ninguno se jugaba nada porque estaba todo el pescado vendido (1º y 2º). El Osasuna ganó 0-1 al Barcelona de Guardiola en el Camp Nou, y luego 2-1 al Real Madrid en El Sadar.  En condiciones normales ni de coña lo habría logrado, y el que pagó esto fue el Betis, que se fue a 2º.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (4 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Carletto ha puesto a Vini, después de tenerlo en el banco y ver como Panzard era inútil partido tras partido. Aún así le costó reconocerlo. Obviamente es fantasear, pero me resulta fácil creer que ante este nivel de Vini también ZZ lo habría puesto. Ni Carletto ni ZZ son tontos.
> 
> Vamos, la diferencia del Madrid del año pasado a éste es que tenemos mejor ataque por la subida de nivel de Vini (y Benzemá). Todos esos sueños de Carletto del bloque alto del que hablaba en sus primeras ruedas de prensa han pasado a mejor vida. Si hubiera sido capaz de implementarlo, y tiene jugadores para ellos, reconocería una contribución real suya al equipo.





Roedr dijo:


> Carletto ha puesto a Vini, después de tenerlo en el banco y ver como Panzard era inútil partido tras partido. Aún así le costó reconocerlo. Obviamente es fantasear, pero me resulta fácil creer que ante este nivel de Vini también ZZ lo habría puesto. Ni Carletto ni ZZ son tontos.
> 
> Vamos, la diferencia del Madrid del año pasado a éste es que tenemos mejor ataque por la subida de nivel de Vini (y Benzemá). Todos esos sueños de Carletto del bloque alto del que hablaba en sus primeras ruedas de prensa han pasado a mejor vida. Si hubiera sido capaz de implementarlo, y tiene jugadores para ellos, reconocería una contribución real suya al equipo.



Te he puesto dos ejemplos en los que.Vini hizo mejor al equipo y fue fundamental para ambas victorias (como hoy ) y Zz apostó por Hazard en la vuelta.

Y no, Zz no habría apostado por Vini ni por Rodrygo. Carletro si lo hace.

Y para el resto, te recuerdo lo que dijo Vini... " esto se entrena , si Salah lo.mejoró ... yo también lo puedo mejorar". Eso es lo que hace un entrenador.

Te empeñas en no reconocer el mérito de Carletto, porque deja en evidencia la inoperancia de Zz, y yo valoro la defensa que haces de Zz pero pienso que te equivocas.


----------



## Sanctis (4 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Carletto mejora en muchas cosas al Madrid de Zizou no en una cuestión meramente técnica o táctica, sí en una cuestión de confianza a según qué jugadores; es que no se pondrían determinados jugadores si estuviera Zidane por ej o el francés se obcecaría por algunos; en ese aspecto el técnico italiano me gusta. Es más competitivo? Pues lo es, aún a sabiendas de los problemas que tenemos en la defensa y las bajas eternas, incluídas de Bale o la inexistencia de Hazard, la mejora de Vini es clave, la confianza que se le ha dado. Se debe de seguir con el mismo entrenador a largo plazo? Pues creo que no lo es; se debe de cambiar y eso lo sabemos todo el mundo. Son 3 síes bastante razonables a mi parecer.



Ni Zidane ni Ancelotti son entrenadores geniales, ni son entrenadores pésimos. 

De hecho son entrenadores que se parecen mucho entre sí, desde en su personalidad hasta en su conservadurismo pragmático.

Vini explota ahora porque ha madurado, al igual que la pera de un árbol el mes pasado estaba verde pero ahora se puede comer.

Son tipos que prefieren a un veterano conocido que a un jovenzuelo por abrir. Si no hay otra cosa o si el jovenzuelo es muy bueno lo ponen. 

No van a pasar a la historia como magos del banquillo, para eso tienes que experimenrar y arriesgar, y ninguno de los dos está hecho para eso. Son tipos tranquilos, discretos y meros alineadores que buscan asegurar.

Luego, es que el Madrid tiene lo que tiene, que en la cantera es básicamente humo.

Prueba de ello es Odegaard, que aquí se pensaban que era Maradona y que Zidane era tonto, y en ocho partidos con el Arsenal 0 asistencias y 1 gol. En los mismos partidos con el Madrid 0 asistencias y 0 goles. Bagaje pobre, y la historia de siempre, niños a los que el entorno mediático catapultan antes de tiempo, y luego pueden acabar en Messi como pueden acabar de suplentes en el Espanyol.

En realidad ambos van sacando lo que hay, que es la frase que Koeman ha inmortalizado, pero que es la realidad del fútbol generalmente. Lo que hay es lo que se traduce en victorias o derrotas y a la larga en títulos, para bien o para mal. 

Lo que hay en un Liverpool o un City es eso, un equipo capaz de conquistar varios títulos. Lo que hay en el Getafe también, un equipo que va justo de calidad para jugar en Primera.

Así que sí, "esto es lo que hay" es una realidad en el fútbol.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Técnicamente te juegas dinero (Casi 3 millones de € por victoria, además del pequeño bote que se forma). Otra cosa es que haya un rival que arrase en el grupo y deportivamente importe poco.
> 
> Pero vaya, que a falta de 2 jornadas, ya hay 3 grupos donde tenemos al 1º : Liverpool, Bayern y Ajax (El Ajax tendría que perder 0-5 en casa contra el Sporting de Portugal, entonces es virtual, pero va a ser 1º).
> 
> ...



Los alemanes yo creo que como tengan opciones de dejar fuera a un historico en horas bajas no perdonan, son asi. Ademas tienen aprendida la leccion de cuando qurdamos segundos de grupo y les echamos en semifinales el año de la octava


----------



## HArtS (4 Nov 2021)

¿Alguien más se fija que en el segundo gol de Benzema hay 5 jugadores del Shakhtar marcando a Vinicius?


----------



## Señor Moscoso (4 Nov 2021)

Lo que pasa es que están fundidos y ahora como está O REI que gana los partidos se echan atrás a dormir la siesta para que corra O REI que tiene a la defensa rival acojonada y asiste y marca etc, piensan "ya adelantaremos líneas cuando corra adelante algún mamadou".

Estáis deseando el año que viene un Raúl vs. Xavi en los banquillos Y LO SABES.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (4 Nov 2021)

Entonces el truco es dejarse vencer 0-3 en tu campo, para que en el ultimo partido el contrario no se juegue nada y ganarle facil.

Un plan diabolicamente ingenioso...


----------



## euromelon (4 Nov 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Difiero, hasta del.propio Carletto, pues ha hecho algo fundamental:
> - Ponerlo
> Recordemos el.partido de ida frente al Liverpool y la ida frente al Chelsea. ¿ Que hizo ZZ a la vuelta ?
> 
> ...



El problema con el italiano es que aún pone a vater . Ausensio es una mierda pero al menos tiene buena zurda


----------



## euromelon (4 Nov 2021)

Por mucho que joda al piperio Bale será titular para carleto cuando vuelva


----------



## DRIDMA (4 Nov 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Por mucho que joda al piperio Bale será titular para carleto cuando vuelva



Volverá lesionado.


----------



## El Juani (4 Nov 2021)




----------



## euromelon (4 Nov 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Volverá lesionado.



Aún lesionado y sí solo pudiese rematar de cabezas o lanzar las faltas aportaría más que vater


----------



## cebollo (4 Nov 2021)

Afortunadamente estamos viviendo una explosión en directo tanto en la defensa como en el ataque. Militao y Vinicius son muy buenos los dos. 

Pero el centro del campo es viejo. Necesitamos una explosión en el centro del campo. Valverde o Camavinga tienen que romper en algo grande.


----------



## El Juani (4 Nov 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Afortunadamente estamos viviendo una explosión en directo tanto en la defensa como en el ataque. Militao y Vinicius son muy buenos los dos.
> 
> Pero el centro del campo es viejo. Necesitamos una explosión en el centro del campo. Valverde o Camavinga tienen que romper en algo grande.



Casemiro cada vez tarda más en arrancar en los inicios de temporada.

Para mi es una combinación de jugadores en la zona media; tal como están físicamente muchos jugadores del centro del campo lo ideal sería combinar a Camavinga, Fede, Asensio, etc con Modric, Kroos, Casemiro, etc. Intentar que los primeros jueguen mucho más minutos y dosificar a estos últimos.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Nov 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> 2. Me despollé con el super mega hiper crufista galactico sideral análisis táctico de ese genio de los banquillos, Xavi "céspet" Hernández. Que dice que lo importante es la posesión y jugar con extremos muy pegados a banda. Estoy contando los minutos para que llegue a Barcelona y se empiece a comer un mojón de proporciones pantagruélicas. No veo al Barça ni clasifixándose para Europa League este año. Quedarán octavos. Son un puto despropósito de equipo. Y con Xavi en el banquillo podemos vivir momentos absolutamente históricos. Salivando estoy.



Me lo cuentas el día que suban a hombros a Carletto.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Nov 2021)

Y que fue de grealish..?.el city se gastó 120 millones de pavos..


----------



## El Juani (4 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y que fue de grealish..?.el city se gastó 120 millones de pavos..



Está siendo criticado por su nivel de adaptación. Creo que Owen en Sky Sports habló largo y tendido del asunto.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Está siendo criticado por su nivel de adaptación. Creo que Owen en Sky Sports habló largo y tendido del asunto.



Pues a gastar otros 300 millones en el mercado de invierno...
Que es la premier y tal..


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Nov 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Afortunadamente estamos viviendo una explosión en directo tanto en la defensa como en el ataque. Militao y Vinicius son muy buenos los dos.
> 
> Pero el centro del campo es viejo. Necesitamos una explosión en el centro del campo. Valverde o Camavinga tienen que romper en algo grande.



y para eso hay que ponerlos. no se si angelote esta por la labor o esperara a que esten rotos modric kroos o alguno de la vieja guardia...


----------



## euromelon (4 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Casemiro cada vez tarda más en arrancar en los inicios de temporada.
> 
> Para mi es una combinación de jugadores en la zona media; tal como están físicamente muchos jugadores del centro del campo lo ideal sería combinar a Camavinga, Fede, Asensio, etc con Modric, Kroos, Casemiro, etc. Intentar que los primeros jueguen mucho más minutos y dosificar a estos últimos.



Ostia qu juegue minutos ausensio jajajaja


----------



## El Juani (4 Nov 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Ostia qu juegue minutos ausensio jajajaja



No los pondrías en minutos de refresco? O en partidos como el de ayer tras el descanso? De interior?


----------



## euromelon (4 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> No los pondrías en minutos de refresco? O en partidos como el de ayer tras el descanso? De interior?



Lo vendería en enero


----------



## El Juani (4 Nov 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Lo vendería en enero



Yo le daría salida a muchos del Madrid, incluído Asensio y más con el comentario ese que hizo sobre que no tenía que tirar del carro; pero lo que tenemos y viendo el nivel físico de la zona de la media, tiene que jugar y si es de interior mucho mejor que pegado en la banda, sobre todo para intentar no sobrecargar de minutos y partidos a los mismos de siempre, que visto lo visto, veremos a ver en febrero/marzo.


----------



## Roedr (4 Nov 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que están fundidos y ahora como está O REI que gana los partidos se echan atrás a dormir la siesta para que corra O REI que tiene a la defensa rival acojonada y asiste y marca etc, piensan "ya adelantaremos líneas cuando corra adelante algún mamadou".
> 
> Estáis deseando *el año que viene un Raúl vs. Xavi en los banquillos *Y LO SABES.



Me paso al golf con Bale. Me entran sudores fríos sólo en pensar que Baúl ocupa el banquillo.


----------



## Roedr (4 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


>



Lo del cesped impresiona y tal, pero el sistema se ve demasiado complejo como para que no terminemos con alguna avería complicada.


----------



## El Juani (4 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo del cesped impresiona y tal, pero el sistema se ve demasiado complejo como para que no terminemos con alguna avería complicada.





Tiene su cosa sí... pero estamos hablando de un sistema parecido al de los raíles y sistemas de traslado y movimiento en puertos (a través de trenes y raíles) y containers, etc. Me imagino que el mantemiento y sostenimiento de averías no será más complejo que el de otras estructuras del mismo estilo.

En el foro NuevoBernabéu creo que estuvieron hablando del tema. Lo que no me acuerdo es en qué página (600 y pico páginas querido amego)






 Actualizaciones de obra


En será la sección más importante en cuanto a la remodelación del estadio. Comentaremos las actualizaciones de obra que se vayan acometiendo pudiendo compartir



www.forobernabeu.com


----------



## euromelon (4 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Yo le daría salida a muchos del Madrid, incluído Asensio y más con el comentario ese que hizo sobre que no tenía que tirar del carro; pero lo que tenemos y viendo el nivel físico de la zona de la media, tiene que jugar y si es de interior mucho mejor que pegado en la banda, sobre todo para intentar no sobrecargar de minutos y partidos a los mismos de siempre, que visto lo visto, veremos a ver en febrero/marzo.



Interiores Modric Kross Valverde camavinga


----------



## Roedr (4 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Tiene su cosa sí... pero estamos hablando de un sistema parecido al de los raíles y sistemas de traslado y movimiento en puertos (a través de trenes y raíles) y containers, etc. Me imagino que el mantemiento y sostenimiento de averías no será más complejo que el de otras estructuras del mismo estilo.
> 
> En el foro NuevoBernabéu creo que estuvieron hablando del tema. Lo que no me acuerdo es en qué página (600 y pico páginas querido amego)
> 
> ...



Realmente el problema no es que falle. Imagino que todo está siendo llevado por empresas e ingenieros de primera. El problema es que si falla se van reir más de nosotros que con la portería rota de Illner.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Nov 2021)

Escándalo: el árbitro de la final entre Madrid y Atleti sobre el gol de Ramos y el penalti a Torres


Clattenburg arbitró la final de Champions de 2016 entre los madrileños. Admite que el gol de Ramos fue en fuera de juego y que pitó el penalti a Torres para compensar.




as.com





@cebollo @euromelon @Taliván Hortográfico @qbit @Walter Sobchak @Xequinfumfa @ApoloCreed


----------



## El Juani (4 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Realmente el problema no es que falle. Imagino que todo está siendo llevado por empresas e ingenieros de primera. El problema es que si falla se van reir más de nosotros que con la portería rota de Illner.



Eso estará más que estudiado... no sé cómo irá el tema, pero me imagino que el tema del césped retráctil se sacará con tiempo de antelación del partido; si hubiera algún problema me imagio que tendrá solución.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (4 Nov 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Escándalo: el árbitro de la final entre Madrid y Atleti sobre el gol de Ramos y el penalti a Torres
> 
> 
> Clattenburg arbitró la final de Champions de 2016 entre los madrileños. Admite que el gol de Ramos fue en fuera de juego y que pitó el penalti a Torres para compensar.
> ...



Ramos estaba en fuera de juego posicional, pero un defensa la peina hacia atras.


----------



## El Juani (4 Nov 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Ramos estaba en fuera de juego posicional, pero un defensa la peina hacia atras.



Fue Bale quien peina.


----------



## _Suso_ (4 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Realmente el problema no es que falle. Imagino que todo está siendo llevado por empresas e ingenieros de primera. El problema es que si falla se van reir más de nosotros que con la portería rota de Illner.



En el puerto de Las Palmas desde hace décadas reparan grandes embarcaciones a lo grande, su gran operatividad se debe a que sacan los grandes buques del agua literalmente y los dejan en tierra mediante un sistema de railes y nunca ha fallado, todo eso en el mar con todo lo que eso conlleva.

Si eso se hace sin problemas en un puerto con barcos de muchas toneladas, lo del césped lo veo bastante más facilillo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Nov 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Escándalo: el árbitro de la final entre Madrid y Atleti sobre el gol de Ramos y el penalti a Torres
> 
> 
> Clattenburg arbitró la final de Champions de 2016 entre los madrileños. Admite que el gol de Ramos fue en fuera de juego y que pitó el penalti a Torres para compensar.
> ...



seguro que no es un deep fake de esos?  Me parece demasiada honestidad para lo que uno esta acostumbrado…no por el fuera de juego,que eso no es nada interpretable y sea lo que sea para el arbitro es imposible verlo en el campo,sino por reconocer abiertamente que el de Pepe era el tipico penalti 50/50 y que lo dio para compensar…

yo desde luego siempre dije que eso no es ningun penalti,Pepe va corriendo y su pierna choca con la de torres (que lo busca),no hay una entrada de un jugador a otro,debio considerarse un lance del juego sin mas y sigan sigan que no ha pasado nada.

pero claro,entonces te cargas el relato de la final perdida por robos…


----------



## Harkkonen (4 Nov 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Por mucho que joda al piperio Bale será titular para carleto cuando vuelva



Hay que ser muy retrasado para a estas alturas defender todavía a Bale...


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Nov 2021)

Que dice Clattenburg que en la final aquella de chianpionlic la lio parda. Que el gol de gramos no fue legal. 

Que pa compensar, pitó también un penalti dudoso para el Atleti, que falló Griezmann.

Luego empató el partido Carrasco. 

Que tecnicamente ganó aquella final el Atleti, que metió el único gol legal durante el tiempo reglamentario.


----------



## Edu.R (4 Nov 2021)

Siendo 100% honestos, esa Champions se la mereció el Atleti más que nadie (No por la final, por el torneo en general), pero al final hay que ganar.

Ni con un penalti pitado "a conciencia". Es lo que hay. Sigan.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Siendo 100% honestos, esa Champions se la mereció el Atleti más que nadie (No por la final, por el torneo en general), pero al final hay que ganar.
> 
> Ni con un penalti pitado "a conciencia". Es lo que hay. Sigan.



no sólo la mereció, sino que técnicamente la ganó. Metió el único gol legal durante el tiempo reglamentario.


----------



## El Juani (4 Nov 2021)

Esto no se dijo por el año 2020??? Todavía seguimos con esto de la final de la Champions del 2016?

Pero si el árbitro dice que tiene dudas, que no hay tecnología, que le pregunta a su asistente y que no le contesta y tiene que decidir.

Después dice que da un penalti 50/50 al Alteti para equilibrar...

Es más grave lo del penalti que no pitar el fuera de juego, porque es que él no sabía ahí si había o no había posición en offside. Lo otro es más grave.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Esto no se dijo por el año 2020??? Todavía seguimos con esto de la final de la Champions del 2016?
> 
> Pero si el árbitro dice que tiene dudas, que no hay tecnología, que le pregunta a su asistente y que no le contesta y tiene que decidir.
> 
> ...



lo que tú quieras, pero ese penalti no subió al marcador, por lo que no determina el resultado.

Carrasco metió gol para "empatar" el gol ilegal de Ramos.

Técnicamente ganó el Atleti.


----------



## El Juani (4 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> no sólo la mereció, sino que técnicamente la ganó. Metió el único gol legal durante el tiempo reglamentario.



Técnicamente la ganó??? Menuda cogorza tienes que llevar amego.

Esto no así, un conteo o quitando goles dependiendo de unas decisiones a posteriori. A lo mejor pita el fuera de juego de Ramos y lo que ocurre después una vez se saca el balón desde esa posición el partido es otro distinto al que hubiera sido tras sacar de centro del campo. 

Si el gol de pillo de Benzema tras la cagada de Karius, en la final del 2018, el balón que mete Kroos en vez de dársela bombeada al hueco a Benzema, mete el pase a la banda de Marcelo, pues no estaríamos hablando del mismo partido.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Nov 2021)

A mí lo que me parece es que están tratando de hacer ver que son "fallos" arbitrarios y tal...cosas que pasan.

La realidac es que hay quien maneja las riendas arbitrarias y eso lo sabe todo el mundo.

Hay un juego en el campo y otro juebo en despachos, más relacionao con contratos comerciales y esas cosas y que determina resultados a trabés de riendas que se mueven y para eso están los arbitrarios y ahora también el VAR.

El Madrid es uno de los clubes que maneja esas riendas, lo sabe todo el mundo. Pero no es el único.

El Atleti no maneja ni una rienda arbitraria, lo save todo el mundo.


----------



## El Juani (4 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> lo que tú quieras, pero ese penalti no subió al marcador, por lo que no determina el resultado.
> 
> Carrasco metió gol para "empatar" el gol ilegal de Ramos.
> 
> Técnicamente ganó el Atleti.



Todo lo que sucede después es por esa jugada. Si no pita esa jugada, ese gol, no ocurre ni lo del penalti ni lo de Carrasco ni sabemos lo que puede ocurrir. No se puede analizar las cosas ni determinar movidas raras.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Nov 2021)

no entiendo la real sociedad peleando por entrar en la EL ,para luego tirarla a ala basura


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Todo lo que sucede después es por esa jugada. Si no pita esa jugada, ese gol, no ocurre ni lo del penalti ni lo de Carrasco ni sabemos lo que puede ocurrir. No se puede analizar las cosas ni determinar movidas raras.



ya ya...

Pero lo que te digo es que el Atleti no maneja ni una rienda arbitraria


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Nov 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> seguro que no es un deep fake de esos?  Me parece demasiada honestidad para lo que uno esta acostumbrado…no por el fuera de juego,que eso no es nada interpretable y sea lo que sea para el arbitro es imposible verlo en el campo,sino por reconocer abiertamente que el de Pepe era el tipico penalti 50/50 y que lo dio para compensar…
> 
> yo desde luego siempre dije que eso no es ningun penalti,Pepe va corriendo y su pierna choca con la de torres (que lo busca),no hay una entrada de un jugador a otro,debio considerarse un lance del juego sin mas y sigan sigan que no ha pasado nada.
> 
> pero claro,entonces te cargas el relato de la final perdida por robos…



Ya no tiene nada que perder.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Nov 2021)

Estoy convencido de que hay una trama arbitraria.

no se trata de "errores" 

lo save to ermundo. Ya no somos ñiños. Venga, no hay cojones a admitirlo?


----------



## road runner (4 Nov 2021)

El salto lógico desde "estoy convencido de que..." a "lo sabe todo el mundo" se estudiará en todos los departamentos de lógica, en el futuro.
Aquí se leyó primero.

A llorar a misa.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Nov 2021)

No hay cojones en este jilo?


----------



## road runner (4 Nov 2021)

Les pitan A SABIENDAS un penalti injusto a favor y tenemos una trama. La virgen.

Trama es cagarse al tirar penaltis contra el Madrid. Eso si que es jodido.

Que se va a pudrir el colchón de tanto lloro!


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Nov 2021)

No os quedéis siempre en lo superficial. Esforzaos un poco. El resultado aquel nos da igual.

Eso es lo que parece que intentan hacer con esas declaraciones del arbitrario. 

Hay esas riendas arbitrarias o k?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Nov 2021)

Y el Betis sacando los suplentes en casa del líder del grupo..
Que cojones .para que pelean por entrar en la Europa league para hacer esa cosa..


----------



## road runner (4 Nov 2021)

k.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Nov 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Escándalo: el árbitro de la final entre Madrid y Atleti sobre el gol de Ramos y el penalti a Torres
> 
> 
> Clattenburg arbitró la final de Champions de 2016 entre los madrileños. Admite que el gol de Ramos fue en fuera de juego y que pitó el penalti a Torres para compensar.
> ...



Joder, debe ser el primer árbitro que se da cuenta de un fuera de juego en el mismo campo, sin haber visto la repetición ni nada y una vez que lo ha dado por válido.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Nov 2021)

El año pasao en las 5 últimacs jornadas, los madridistos decían que había un contubernio juedomasónico arbitrario en La Liga.

Por qué?


----------



## qbit (4 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Pero lo que te digo es que el Atleti no maneja ni una rienda arbitraria



Tiempo añadido: "Hasta que marque el Pateti". Varias veces ya descaradamente.


----------



## El Juani (4 Nov 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Joder, debe ser el primer árbitro que se da cuenta de un fuera de juego en el mismo campo, sin haber visto la repetición ni nada y una vez que lo ha dado por válido.



Puestos también podemos decir que hay penalti de Savic previo. Y nadie dice nada. Lo grave es la construcción del relato a los intereses de siempre. Una cosa de locos. El árbitro dice que duda del fuera de juego, pero que no lo sabe, que no está seguro... lo grave es que para equlibrar o compensar de una jugada pita el penalti posterior. Es una cosa tremenda. Pero lo importante es lo de Ramos eh, que no nos olvidemos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Nov 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Tiempo añadido: "Hasta que marque el Pateti". Varias veces ya descaradamente.



te refieres a esos partidos en los que nos sacan 8 tarjetas, se revisan cuatro jugadas para anular goles o para conceder penaltis dudosos y se añaden la mitad de la cuarta parte del tiempo que pierde el cobtrario?

O te refieres a esos partidos en los que ocurren muchas cosas raras y se pita el final de la primera mitad segundos antes de terminar el tiempo reglamentario, justo en una jugada de ataque?

Ese tipo de cosas?

---

No estoy hablando de eso. 

El tema es si seguís creyendo en el júrgol o k?


----------



## Eder Limitao (4 Nov 2021)

El problema de que se piten muchos minutos al Atletico no es el hecho de que no se deban dar, el problema es que solo se ve ese trato con ellos. El partido del español y osasunt contra el madrid fue lamentable, deberían haber dado 10 minutos como minimo y no se dieron ni 5


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Nov 2021)

Esa entrevista a ese arbitrario en este momento no es casual.

Hay muchas dudas con respesto al VAR, se comenta que está adulterao, decisiones arbitrarias, reglamentos que cambian cada jornada según quién juega, cada jornada nos explican nuevas reglas en función de las decisiones que se toman y a la siguiente cambian de nuevo el argumento... Esas cosas

Qué os parece?


----------



## El Juani (4 Nov 2021)

Lo de Clattenburg ya se dijo en abril/mayo del 2020


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Nov 2021)

No voy a ser yo el que dejcubra a estas alturas que el RMandril maneja todas esas riendas. Pero dejando eso al márgen. Vosotros, como mandriles, cómo vivís el tema? 

No os gustaría una verdadera competición? Por el placer de competir y esas cosas. O eso no os motiva ni os divierte?


----------



## Edu.R (5 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> No voy a ser yo el que dejcubra a estas alturas que el RMandril maneja todas esas riendas. Pero dejando eso al márgen. Vosotros, como mandriles, cómo vivís el tema?
> 
> No os gustaría una verdadera competición? Por el placer de competir y esas cosas. O eso no os motiva ni os divierte?



La mano del año pasado en el derbi en el Wanda, que el señor del VAR mandó ir a revisar y aun asi Hernández Hernández dijo que no se pitaba penalti, supongo que es porque el Real Madrid maneja todo el cotarro.

Yo he visto al Atleti quejarse porque le han anulado goles ilegales. Morata marcó un gol en fuera de juego en un derbi hace un par de temporadas, el VAR ratificó el fuera de juego, y los atléticos quejándose de la decisión. Con ese nivel, no me extraña que haya creencias esotéricas.


----------



## The number of de beast (5 Nov 2021)

Me alegra ver como le van las cosas a Vinicius. Después de un comienzo en el Madrid bastante prometedor en juego pero falto de gol, el muchacho se ha tragado un par de años de cierto ostracismo con ZZ y bromas y risas de payasos como el Soria del chiringuito y algunos más, sin levantar la voz ni dar que hablar por ningún motivo, ya sea deportivo o extradeportivo. Se ha limitado durante ese tiempo a trabajar en silencio y ahora simplemente recoge lo sembrado. Se lo merece.


----------



## Eder Limitao (5 Nov 2021)

Ya lo dijo Mou sobre Guardiola y como no los cerdos del Atlético mamando de sus padres catalanes. Dais asco


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Nov 2021)

Y lo de "Vini" ?
Hasta los comentarólogos de los partidos le llaman "Vini" 
no os produce un poquito de repelús eso?

hace un vicicleta, se turce un pié, se cae y el comentarólogo: "ahí va Vini, Vini, Vini...Ooohh! Casi no se tuerce el pié... ejpectacular, brvtal, brvtal..."


----------



## El Juani (5 Nov 2021)

Vinicius convocado para la selección de Brasil por la lesión de Firmino.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Nov 2021)

Quitar a Marcos Alonso para convocar a Carvajal..que cojones


----------



## vurvujo (5 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Vinicius convocado para la selección de Brasil por la lesión de Firmino.



Qué putada.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (5 Nov 2021)

Eder Limitao dijo:


> Ya lo dijo Mou sobre Guardiola y como no los cerdos del Atlético mamando de sus padres catalanes. Dais asco



El fútbol, la vida, el karma y todos los madridistas le debemos a este hombre una segunda etapa en el Real Madrid. Mítico.


----------



## euromelon (5 Nov 2021)

Mañana juega lucas vater paso de verlo


----------



## Roedr (5 Nov 2021)

Eder Limitao dijo:


> Ya lo dijo Mou sobre Guardiola y como no los cerdos del Atlético mamando de sus padres catalanes. Dais asco



joder que grandes eran las ruedas de prensa de Mou. Molaban más que los partidos.


----------



## Roedr (5 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Vinicius convocado para la selección de Brasil por la lesión de Firmino.





Putadón mayúsculo para nosotros ya que necesita un descanso. Espero al menos que Tite vuelva a mostrar lo tonto que es y no lo ponga un minuto.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> joder que grandes eran las ruedas de prensa de Mou. Molaban más que los partidos.



Si precisamente eso daba audiencias de 12 millones y tal .pero se fue y no hubo más champions en abierto


----------



## colombo1122 (5 Nov 2021)

Si viene mbap donde va a jugar vini?


----------



## Roedr (6 Nov 2021)

colombo1122 dijo:


> Si viene mbap donde va a jugar vini?



Es al revés, si viene tortuga ¿se adaptará a jugar en la derecha?. 

La verdad, cada tengo más ganas que Rodrygo de un salto en continuidad (perdón por el oxímoron) y no venga Mbappe.


----------



## colombo1122 (6 Nov 2021)

MMM. Lo veo complicado, fichar a uno de los mejores jugadores del mundo y que no lo pongan en su ubicación.
Mbape hoy no tiene hueco en el Madrid.
Vino por la derecha no juega bien y mbpe tampoco.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Nov 2021)

hay que fichar a baapé y cederlo al español


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Nov 2021)

colombo1122 dijo:


> Vino por la derecha no juega bien y mbpe tampoco.



Cuidao con Vinicius, que como aprenda a jugar por dentro (como en el segundo gol el otro día) puede jugar donde le dé la gana.

Mbappé no ha jugado por la derecha en el PSG, con Neymar por la izquierda y Cavani/Icardi por dentro?


----------



## colombo1122 (6 Nov 2021)

En el Mónaco tmbn jgo por la derecha
Pero su zona d influencia es la izquierda


----------



## Edu.R (6 Nov 2021)

Bueno, hoy tenemos un partido gostoso trampa contra el Rayo. 

A ganar y después del parón, a seguir como si nada.

Veremos si el Barcelona da guerra en Vigo. Otra derrota sería ya de mucha risión.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Veremos si el Barcelona da guerra en Vigo. Otra derrota sería ya de mucha risión.



Esto sí que da mucha "risión":


----------



## Roedr (6 Nov 2021)

Lo mejor es que Mbappe se quede en el PSG, Rodrygo explote y fichar a Haaland para que empuje las asistencias de gol.

Como comentabais arriba es cierto que Vini cada vez juega más por el centro. Con ese físico que Dios le ha dado, como le coja el truco a jugar por el medio tiene potencial para ser un jugador de época.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Nov 2021)

Hombre, BAPÉ no nos ha hecho mal; yo le deseo el fracaso máximo al PSG por creerse lo que no son simplemente por tener dinero. Pero creo que nos hace falta mas un delantero centro que marque gol (Haaland) que alguien como BAPÉ que es un perfil más tipo Vinicius. El amego además tiene 34.

Pero vaya, que todo se verá.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Lo de Clattenburg ya se dijo en abril/mayo del 2020



Pero solo se dijo que el gol de Ramos era en fuera de juego. No dijo nada de que luego compensó con un penalty.


----------



## filets (6 Nov 2021)

Estoy viendo el Madrid vs Rayo femenino y es una cosa infumable

El Madrid Cadetes es mucho mejor futbol


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (6 Nov 2021)

Menudo baile del City al United


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Nov 2021)

filets dijo:


> Estoy viendo el Madrid vs Rayo femenino y es una cosa infumable
> 
> El Madrid Cadetes es mucho mejor futbol




Ya te vale te iré di el united-city ahora mismo.

Respecto a los que decís que no venga el mamadou, lo mismo os pensáis.uqe este nivel vinicius siendo brasileño lo va a mantener todo el año.

Nada nada , a tomar por culo que no venga el futbolista con mayor proyección del mundo, mejor ponemos a Lucas váter en todos los partidos.


El Madrid el año que viene ficha al mamadou, a un centrocampista y a un defensa, el rubio no viene.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2021)

filets dijo:


> Estoy viendo el Madrid vs Rayo femenino y es una cosa infumable
> 
> El Madrid Cadetes es mucho mejor futbol



¿Por qué ese sufrimiento voluntario? Yo femenino solo veo las selecciones en mundiales o euros y si no tengo nada más que hacer. El nivel es menor que el de cadetes masculinos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo mejor es que Mbappe se quede en el PSG, Rodrygo explote y fichar a Haaland para que empuje las asistencias de gol.
> 
> Como comentabais arriba es cierto que Vini cada vez juega más por el centro. Con ese físico que Dios le ha dado, como le coja el truco a jugar por el medio tiene potencial para ser un jugador de época.



Yo no soy racista,pero...

Casi mejor que venga Haaland,aparte de ser una máquina de hacer goles,rápido y potente,que hace falta como el comer...estamos a un pelo de tener un once como el de un equipo NBA,se que a obiwan le gustan los mamadous pero yo no puedo evitar que me escuezan algo los ojos al verlo...alguno vale,pero todos?  

Y eso que a mí mbappe me parece una bestia de jugador...


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (6 Nov 2021)

Otro partido en donde se están follando al United


----------



## Roedr (6 Nov 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo no soy racista,pero...
> 
> Casi mejor que venga Haaland,aparte de ser una máquina de hacer goles,rápido y potente,que hace falta como el comer...estamos a un pelo de tener un once como el de un equipo NBA,se que a obiwan le gustan los mamadous pero yo no puedo evitar que me escuezan algo los ojos al verlo...alguno vale,pero todos?
> 
> Y eso que a mí mbappe me parece una bestia de jugador...



Sí, Haaland es un perfil perfecto para nuestras necesidades. Pero no confundamos, los negros brasileños son brasileiros, no mamadous. Por cultura es posible que se parezcan más a nosotros que el vikingo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Nov 2021)

Halaand o como coño se llame es rematador, si potente y esas cosas pero rematador, si no marca goles no tiene apenas incidencia en la creación de fútbol, cosa que mamadou mbappe si tiene independientemente de que marque goles.

Hoy contra quien jugamos en la todopoderosa liga española?.

La era del mamadou ha comenzado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Otro partido en donde se están follando al United



Lo increíble es que mantengan a Solksjaer. Este equipo debería competir bastante mejor.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Halaand o como coño se llame es rematador, si potente y esas cosas pero rematador, si no marca goles no tiene apenas incidencia en la creación de fútbol, cosa que mamadou mbappe si tiene independientemente de que marque goles.
> 
> Hoy contra quien jugamos en la todopoderosa liga española?.
> 
> La era del mamadou ha comenzado.



Tampoco tanta. Está más alejado del área que Jalant pero tampoco me parece un supercrack.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Tampoco tanta. Está más alejado del área que Jalant pero tampoco me parece un supercrack.




Si, el mamdou te puede hacer una jugada, el rubio muy técnico no es.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (6 Nov 2021)

El City entrenando en Old Trafford


----------



## Roedr (6 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, el mamdou te puede hacer una jugada, el rubio muy técnico no es.



Bueno, seguro que con el rubio ganaríamos respecto al duo letal Mariano/Jovic.

No obstante, yo no me haría ilusiones con Haaland, el pizzero gordo lo subastará y no podemos competir con los clubes estado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Bueno, seguro que con el rubio ganaríamos respecto al duo letal Mariano/Jovic.
> 
> No obstante, yo no me haría ilusiones con Haaland, el pizzero gordo lo subastará y no podemos competir con los clubes estado.




Si el mamadou viene, el resto querrán venir.

En el City no ganas balones de oro ni tienes la repercusión que en el Madrid, City 28 millones de seguidores en Instagram, real Madrid 100 millones.

Eso equivale a mejores contratos publicitarios.


En cuanto que venga uno vendrán los demás, como pasó con Figo.


----------



## filets (6 Nov 2021)

Cracks mundiales a dia de hoy solo hay dos, Mbappé y Haaland 
No me creo que el Madrid fiche a los dos
En cuanto el Madrid fiche a Kylian el resto de equipos le ofreceran a Haaland sangre de unicornio virgen si hace falta


----------



## Roedr (6 Nov 2021)

Ansu Fathi resucita al Farsa. Pues nada, a pelear.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, el mamdou te puede hacer una jugada, el rubio muy técnico no es.



Jalan es como era Benze cuando llegó al Madrí. Ya le enseñaremos a ser técnico. Frappé me parece que no es de los de dejarse enseñar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Bueno, seguro que con el rubio ganaríamos respecto al duo letal Mariano/Jovic.
> 
> No obstante, yo no me haría ilusiones con Haaland, el pizzero gordo lo subastará y no podemos competir con los clubes estado.



Así es. El futuro de Jalan está en Inglaterra.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Jalan es como era Benze cuando llegó al Madrí. Ya le enseñaremos a ser técnico. Frappé me parece que no es de los de dejarse enseñar.




No hombre, Benzema era mucho más técnico y jugon que el rubio, Benzema ya iba haciendo bicicletas por la vida, el rubio si intenta una bicicleta se rompe un tobillo.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Nov 2021)

Buena paja me acabo de hacer.


----------



## The Replicant (6 Nov 2021)

la santrada la ramatada y al gal de Iaga Aspas    

taluecs


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Nov 2021)

ASPAS seleccion


----------



## Edu.R (6 Nov 2021)

Pero lo mejor de todo ha sido que añadían 5, se han puesto a perder tiempo, les han sacado 3 amarillas y el árbitro ha dicho: 1 más. Y gol en el 96'   
Risión buena, si señor.


----------



## The Replicant (6 Nov 2021)

pero bueno el Farça ha conseguido un punto vital en Balaidos e iguala al Español

taluecs


----------



## Roedr (6 Nov 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> pero bueno el Farça ha conseguido un punto vital en Balaidos e iguala al Español
> 
> taluecs



haha


----------



## Hannibal (6 Nov 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Hay que degustar cada partido del Farsa como si de caviar de beluga se tratara



Yalodeciayo y tal


----------



## El Juani (6 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero solo se dijo que el gol de Ramos era en fuera de juego. No dijo nada de que luego compensó con un penalty.



Exacto. Lo de ahora el tema es mucho más grave lo que dice.

Llegar de currar y encontrarme lo del Barça... no me extraña, pero igualarte un partido de un 0-3 es para que se vayan todos a la puta calle.


----------



## vurvujo (6 Nov 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> pero bueno el Farça ha conseguido un punto vital en Balaidos e iguala al Español
> 
> taluecs



jajaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## euromelon (6 Nov 2021)

Negro fati es de cristal


----------



## vurvujo (6 Nov 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Negro fati es de cristal



Y tienen un Bale negro... le llaman DemBale


----------



## Hannibal (6 Nov 2021)

Muchas risas con la Farsa y tal pero el Madric tampoco está ahora mismo para dormirse mucho, y el partido del Rayo me da mucho miedo. Vamos, contra cualquier equipo colista incluido, el Madric no va nada sobrado. A sacar los 3 puntos como sea nuevamente.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (6 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Exacto. Lo de ahora el tema es mucho más grave lo que dice.
> 
> Llegar de currar y encontrarme lo del Barça... no me extraña, pero igualarte un partido de un 0-3 es para que se vayan todos a la puta calle.



No hay duda de que el efecto psicológico de este empate en el minuto 95 puede ayudar a mantenerlos hundidos, algo que no habría ocurrido con un empate a cero.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (6 Nov 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Muchas risas con la Farsa y tal pero el Madric tampoco está ahora mismo para dormirse mucho, y el partido del Rayo me da mucho miedo. Vamos, otra cualquier equipo colista incluido, el Madric no va nada sobrado. A sacar los 3 puntos como sea nuevamente.



Esta liga recuerda mucho a las antiguas ligas "del clavo ardiendo", tanto las ganadas por el Madrid como las perdidas. Cutres y ásperas pero emocionantes.


----------



## euromelon (6 Nov 2021)

vurvujo dijo:


> Y tienen un Bale negro... le llaman DemBale



Ya les gustaría haber tenido a un jugador que ha marcado gol en 3 finales de champions


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Nov 2021)

Yo espero de todo corazón que no nos hagan un Osasuna hoy porque precisamente es una muy buena oportunidad para irnos distanciando en puntos sobretodo con el Barça.
Yo a estos tipos de partidos les tengo un respeto absoluto porque sales muy confiado creyendo que está todo hecho y luego te llevas una sorpresa.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Nov 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Muchas risas con la Farsa y tal pero el Madric tampoco está ahora mismo para dormirse mucho, y el partido del Rayo me da mucho miedo. Vamos, otra cualquier equipo colista incluido, el Madric no va nada sobrado. A sacar los 3 puntos como sea nuevamente.



Te doy toda la razón partido trampa el de hoy.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Hannibal (6 Nov 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Esta liga recuerda mucho a las antiguas ligas "del clavo ardiendo", tanto las ganadas por el Madrid como las perdidas. Cutres y ásperas pero emocionantes.



Efectivamente, por lo visto hasta ahora ésta es una liga PACO, con Real y Betis en puestos altos. Lo novedoso es ver a Rayo y Osasuna en puestos uropedos  recuerda a tiempos del Eurogeta.

La verdad es que es un poco triste que este año que el Farsa no está y el Atleti en modo Guadiana, el Madric no pueda aprovecharlo. De hecho, en cuanto el Farsa encadene 3 victorias, y lo hará, volverá a meterse en la lucha, que aún no llevamos ni 1/3 de liga.


----------



## Roedr (6 Nov 2021)

Seguro que Carletto hoy rota nuestro centro del campo y saca algún jovenzuelo para darle oportunidades. [Irony on]


----------



## Roedr (6 Nov 2021)

No he visto el gol del Ansu, pero el tío ese las emboca y parece bueno, no?.


----------



## The Replicant (6 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> No he visto el gol del Ansu, pero el tío ese las emboca y parece bueno, no?.



si, pero se lesiona más que Prosinecky, de momento parece que tiene para otro mes minimo. 

El próximo partido es contra el Español con el que van igualados a puntos, força RDT

taluecs


----------



## vurvujo (6 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> No he visto el gol del Ansu, pero el tío ese las emboca y parece bueno, no?.



Es muy crack a decir verdad.

Es la verdadera esperanza del farsa. El problema que tienen es que si empieza a mostrar todo ese potencial y con la mierda de equipo que tienen y las finanzas raquíticas, van a tener problemas para retenerle.


----------



## el ruinas II (6 Nov 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Ya les gustaría haber tenido a un jugador que ha marcado gol en 3 finales de champions


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (6 Nov 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Efectivamente, por lo visto hasta ahora ésta es una liga PACO, con Real y Betis en puestos altos. Lo novedoso es ver a Rayo y Osasuna en puestos uropedos  recuerda a tiempos del Eurogeta.
> 
> La verdad es que es un poco triste que este año que el Farsa no está y el Atleti en modo Guadiana, el Madric no pueda aprovecharlo. De hecho, en cuanto el Farsa encadene 3 victorias, y lo hará, volverá a meterse en la lucha, que aún no llevamos ni 1/3 de liga.



Bueno mientras eso sucede nuestras risas a costa de los cules no nos las quita ni la ministra de hacienda. Lo de hoy que??? Yo creo que dejaron el cesped muy alto en toda la segunda parte y pasan estas cosas...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Nov 2021)

Valors!!! Posesió!!!!gavi balón de oro!!!


Va a ser un año curioso para el Barcelona, y se salva que el Madrid no está en su mejor momento y el Atlético no sabemos muy bien que hace, si no a 12 puntos estábamos ya.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (6 Nov 2021)

Me puse la primera parte del Barça y en cuanto marcaron el primero lo apagué. Luego me arrepentí y pensé que un 1-0 no es nada y volví a poner el partido y marcaron el segundo. Lo volví a apagar cagándome en el portero del Celta y en el despelote de su planteamiento defensivo. Me volví a arrepentir y volví a poner el partido para ver cómo el Barça les metía el tercero. 

Apagué el ordenador, me cagué en todo lo cagable y me puse a leer un rato (Recuerdos, sueños y reflexiones, la autobiografía de C.G. Jung. Una obra de arte) y ahora entro a burbuja y me doy cuenta que han quedado 3-3. 

Y luego hay gente a quien no le gusta el fútbol...


----------



## _Suso_ (6 Nov 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Me puse la primera parte del Barça y en cuanto marcaron el primero lo apagué. Luego me arrepentí y pensé que un 1-0 no es nada y volví a poner el partido y marcaron el segundo. Lo volví a apagar cagándome en el portero del Celta y en el despelote de su planteamiento defensivo. Me volví a arrepentir y volví a poner el partido para ver cómo el Barça les metía el tercero.
> 
> Apagué el ordenador, me cagué en todo lo cagable y me puse a leer un rato (Recuerdos, sueños y reflexiones, la autobiografía de C.G. Jung. Una obra de arte) y ahora entro a burbuja y me doy cuenta que han quedado 3-3.
> 
> Y luego hay gente a quien no le gusta el fútbol...



Me pasó lo mismo


----------



## euromelon (6 Nov 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


>



Solo con eso está amortizado


----------



## el ruinas II (6 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No hombre, Benzema era mucho más técnico y jugon que el rubio, Benzema ya iba haciendo bicicletas por la vida, el rubio si intenta una bicicleta se rompe un tobillo.



en el año 2021 haaland lleva24 goles y benzema 23, pero haaland dio 4 asistencias y benzema 11, ahora mismo benzema es un delantero superior a haaland, tiene el mismo potencial goleador pero admeas crea mucho mas juego de ataque. El problema es que benzema en unos años se acaba y haaland es muy joven


----------



## Roedr (6 Nov 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Me puse la primera parte del Barça y en cuanto marcaron el primero lo apagué. Luego me arrepentí y pensé que un 1-0 no es nada y volví a poner el partido y marcaron el segundo. Lo volví a apagar cagándome en el portero del Celta y en el despelote de su planteamiento defensivo. Me volví a arrepentir y volví a poner el partido para ver cómo el Barça les metía el tercero.
> 
> Apagué el ordenador, me cagué en todo lo cagable y me puse a leer un rato (Recuerdos, sueños y reflexiones, la autobiografía de C.G. Jung. Una obra de arte) y ahora entro a burbuja y me doy cuenta que han quedado 3-3.
> 
> Y luego hay gente a quien no le gusta el fútbol...



Piensa en positifo, no en negatifo. Si hubiera pasado con Xavi de entrenador habrías terminado comiéndote el libro de Jung.


----------



## euromelon (6 Nov 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> en el año 2021 haaland lleva24 goles y benzema 23, pero haaland dio 4 asistencias y benzema 11, ahora mismo benzema es un delantero superior a haaland, tiene el mismo potencial goleador pero admeas crea mucho mas juego de ataque. El problema es que benzema en unos años se acaba y haaland es muy joven



Haland juega en un equipo bastante peor que Benzema y ya no digamos a nivel seleccion


----------



## Roedr (6 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Seguro que Carletto hoy rota nuestro centro del campo y saca algún jovenzuelo para darle oportunidades. [Irony on]



Me auto-zasqueo y saco el cilicio para flagelarme: 

*Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Camavinga, Casemiro, Kroos; Vinicius, Asensio y Benzema*


----------



## Edu.R (6 Nov 2021)

Ganando les sacamos 10 puntos, estamos a principios de Noviembre... no sé que leches queréis. Hay unos límites matemáticos que no se pueden superar.


----------



## filets (6 Nov 2021)

vurvujo dijo:


> Es muy crack a decir verdad.
> 
> Es la verdadera esperanza del farsa. El problema que tienen es que si empieza a mostrar todo ese potencial y con la mierda de equipo que tienen y las finanzas raquíticas, van a tener problemas para retenerle.



Ha renovado y su clausula es de MIL MILLONES de euros
No veo tan facil que se vaya, sobretodo si juega un partido se lesiona cuatro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Nov 2021)

filets dijo:


> Ha renovado y su clausula es de MIL MILLONES de euros
> No veo tan facil que se vaya, sobretodo si juega un partido se lesiona cuatro




En cuanto al Catalonia le den 200 pesetas te vende hasta a su madre, y por 400 pesetas te mete en el pack a la Colau.

Solo están renovando para poder vender más caro, ni más ni menos.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (6 Nov 2021)

Madridistas noches ¿ algún link para hoy?
Thanks a raudales


----------



## El Juani (6 Nov 2021)

La rematada y el gol 

Rac 1, gracias por tanto


----------



## Roedr (6 Nov 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Madridistas noches ¿ algún link para hoy?
> Thanks a raudales



Edge:
Real Madrid vs Rayo Vallecano Live Stream | FBStreams - FBStream

Opera con su VPN
https://apps.stream2watch.sx/video/real-madrid-vs-rayo-vallecano-2021-11-06-20-00-00

Edito: el primero es para el Edge


----------



## filets (6 Nov 2021)

segundo gol anulado al Madrid

Al Celta tmb le anularon dos

EDITO: gol legal. Pero de principio lo anulan


----------



## el ruinas II (6 Nov 2021)

es, increible los robos arbitrales que hay que aguantar, es peligroso que el madrid de vaya a 10 puntos del putafarça


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Nov 2021)

Yo no lo puedo ver, espero ansioso vuestros análisis.


----------



## DRIDMA (6 Nov 2021)

Vamos, coño, que se lleven un saco!!


----------



## el ruinas II (6 Nov 2021)

gol de benze a centro de alaba


----------



## HArtS (6 Nov 2021)

¿Nadie ha pensado en colocar a Alaba de lateral izquierdo?


----------



## Suprimo (6 Nov 2021)

El amego lleva 10 goles en 12 partidos


----------



## Señor Moscoso (6 Nov 2021)

Partido tranquelo amegos, la emocion la pone el farsa hoy


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2021)

El error del Rayo es jugar de tú a tú al Madrí. A este Madrí le encanta jugar a la contra y con espacios. Iraola será un gran entrenador pero solo sabe jugar de una forma.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Me puse la primera parte del Barça y en cuanto marcaron el primero lo apagué. Luego me arrepentí y pensé que un 1-0 no es nada y volví a poner el partido y marcaron el segundo. Lo volví a apagar cagándome en el portero del Celta y en el despelote de su planteamiento defensivo. Me volví a arrepentir y volví a poner el partido para ver cómo el Barça les metía el tercero.
> 
> Apagué el ordenador, me cagué en todo lo cagable y me puse a leer un rato (Recuerdos, sueños y reflexiones, la autobiografía de C.G. Jung. Una obra de arte) y ahora entro a burbuja y me doy cuenta que han quedado 3-3.
> 
> Y luego hay gente a quien no le gusta el fútbol...



Es que la primera parte del Celta es para cagarte en sus putos muertos.


----------



## _Suso_ (6 Nov 2021)

@ApoloCreed sal a calentar que Benzema ha vuelto a marcar* *


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> en el año 2021 haaland lleva24 goles y benzema 23, pero haaland dio 4 asistencias y benzema 11, ahora mismo benzema es un delantero superior a haaland, tiene el mismo potencial goleador pero admeas crea mucho mas juego de ataque. El problema es que benzema en unos años se acaba y haaland es muy joven



Pero no comparéis a este Jalan con el amego. No hagáis lo mismo que los culés con sus niños. A Jalan le tienes que comparar con el Benze de hace años y en esa comparación te sale que a Jalan le tienes que fichar.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Nov 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Partido tranquelo amegos, la emocion la pone el farsa hoy



Aquí no hay partido tranquilo hasta almeno meter el tercero porque si en una contra del rayo o a balón parado te meten un gol pues de tranquilo no hay nada y es en este tipo de partidos donde tienes que resolverlo bien pronto que luego vienen los nervios y la intranquilidad.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Roedr (6 Nov 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> ¿Nadie ha pensado en colocar a Alaba de lateral izquierdo?



Ha jugado buena parte de su carrera ahí. Pero es mejor de central, además que con Mendy sería un desperdicio.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2021)

filets dijo:


> Ha renovado y su clausula es de MIL MILLONES de euros
> No veo tan facil que se vaya, sobretodo si juega un partido se lesiona cuatro



Esa cláusula no sirve para una mierda. La cláusula tiene que ser acorde a lo que cobra. SI Ansu lo lleva a juicio el juez anula la cláusula y por menos de 100 se va.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Nov 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> @ApoloCreed sal a calentar que Benzema ha vuelto a marcar* *



Con esa ocasión, Lewandowski hubiese metido dos goles. A la vez.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En cuanto al Catalonia le den 200 pesetas te vende hasta a su madre, y por 400 pesetas te mete en el pack a la Colau.
> 
> Solo están renovando para poder vender más caro, ni más ni menos.



Teniendo en cuenta como están y que hasta dentro de 5 años no sacarán pasta al espai far$a, me da que van a vender hasta los lavabos del Nuevo Campo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> La rematada y el gol
> 
> Rac 1, gracias por tanto



Qué paja ha caído.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Nov 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> ¿Nadie ha pensado en colocar a Alaba de lateral izquierdo?



Alaba parece que lleve 5 años en el Madrid un tipo con una tranquilidad para mover el balón, para comandar atrás, etc...me gusta más de central que es bueno.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (6 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Qué paja ha caído.



Cada vez que dicen "pla" "pla" es un no parar de reir


----------



## Roedr (6 Nov 2021)

uaff Vini


----------



## Señor Moscoso (6 Nov 2021)

A ausencio parece que le han hecho una transfusion de sangre o algo que se mueve y respira


----------



## HArtS (6 Nov 2021)

Esa jugada de Vinicius era para el Puskas. Una pena que el defensa la despeja en la línea.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Nov 2021)

Muy valiente el rayo.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Nov 2021)

Marco Asensio siempre, siempre en el uno a uno hace la misma mariconada lanzarla por encima del portero.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (6 Nov 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Marco Asensio siempre, siempre en el uno a uno hace la misma mariconada lanzarla por encima del portero.
> Pozdrawiam.



Levanta la cabeza, mira, y tira justo donde ha mirado, un genio


----------



## Roedr (6 Nov 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Levanta la cabeza, mira, y tira justo donde ha mirado, un genio



hahaha


----------



## Suprimo (6 Nov 2021)

Lo suyo es que tambien hubiera gol de Vini


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> A ausencio parece que le han hecho una transfusion de sangre o algo que se mueve y respira



Pero sigue siendo intrascendente. Hay que venderle.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2021)

Por lo menos hoy parece que Vayaminga se ha tranquilizado y se ha dado cuenta que aquí no hay que entrar tan fuerte.


----------



## fachacine (6 Nov 2021)

No sé que coño pasa en los últimos partidos pero jugamos las segundas partes andando, es como si el equipo sólo tuviera gasolina para 45 minutos


----------



## Señor Moscoso (6 Nov 2021)

En el camp refugee le hicieron un apaño en el dni


----------



## Roedr (6 Nov 2021)

las contras del Madrid son penosas


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Nov 2021)

Sí es lo que yo digo si no se marca el tercero no se puede estar tranquilo.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Nov 2021)

El rayo avisando con una jugada individual


----------



## Hannibal (6 Nov 2021)

Minuto 74 y ni un cambio. Que sí, que hay parón y tal, pero luego en abril le extrañará a los comentaristas de turno que Vini, Benzy o Kroos no puedan con las botas.

Por cierto, en defensa el equipo sigue así así, sobre todo por Casemiro creo yo. Si el abuelotti pretende que Casemiro juegue todos los partidos estamos jodidos.


----------



## Hannibal (6 Nov 2021)

Y justo gol, ahora ´si que no hace cambios


----------



## Suprimo (6 Nov 2021)

Gol de Falcao... de cabeza y tampoco es tan alto


----------



## Roedr (6 Nov 2021)

Falcao, quién tuvo retuvo. Y nosotros penando con Jovic/Mariano.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Nov 2021)

La misma mierda de siempre la misma mierda!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Roedr (6 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Gol de Falcao... de cabeza y tampoco es tan alto



Sin Ramos y Varane de cabeza somos malísimos. No sé si meteremos un gol de corner de cabeza en toda la temporada.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Nov 2021)

No hay un partido que se gane tranquilo ni uno!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Nov 2021)

Mentalidad pasota y gracias a que el rayo no se ha encerrado atrás.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Hannibal (6 Nov 2021)

Pues le han vuelto a enjaular 

Espero que no sea nada.


----------



## Roedr (6 Nov 2021)

Falcao echó toda su carrera deportiva a perder cuando se largó al Mónaco por pasta.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> No sé que coño pasa en los últimos partidos pero jugamos las segundas partes andando, es como si el equipo sólo tuviera gasolina para 45 minutos



Y que se ven muy superiores y no quieren más y así metemos al rival en los partidos.


----------



## Roedr (6 Nov 2021)

más vale que termine el partido pronto, porque se barrunta el empate


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Falcao echó toda su carrera deportiva a perder cuando se largó al Mónaco por pasta.



Bueno, no sé si él pudo hacer algo. Creo que era propiedad de un fondo.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (6 Nov 2021)

No queriais cambios? Panzard y lucas, a jugar 10 mi para aumentar exponencialmente las opciones del rayo


----------



## Roedr (6 Nov 2021)

Panzard, la leche...


----------



## Hannibal (6 Nov 2021)

Primeros cambios en el 82, deja a Vini y quita a Asensio que apenas ha jugado. A lo mejor quiere que se lesioen y así no juegue con Brasil.


----------



## Roedr (6 Nov 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> No queriais cambios? Panzard y lucas, a jugar 10 mi para aumentar exponencialmente las opciones del rayo



y para dar oportunidades a los jóvenes


----------



## Roedr (6 Nov 2021)

Sobre lo que comentábais de la edad de Cama. No es descartable que tenga más de 18, pero yo lo veo con demasiada energía como para tener realmente más.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2021)




----------



## Suprimo (6 Nov 2021)

Joder con ver a la quinta del burguer por el _canpo _


----------



## Suprimo (6 Nov 2021)

La han sacado de debajo del palo


----------



## Roedr (6 Nov 2021)

como prolonguen mucho el partido palmamos


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Nov 2021)

Que vergüenza el Madrid la verdad!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Nov 2021)

Pasotismo total!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Roedr (6 Nov 2021)

esto con el Rayo, no quiero pensar que pasará en los cruces de octavos en la Champions


----------



## DRIDMA (6 Nov 2021)

Es que hay que hacer los cambios mucho antes, coño.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Nov 2021)

Menudo penalti como una catedral le acaban de robar al rayito


----------



## Señor Moscoso (6 Nov 2021)

Pues eso partido tranquilo foreando


----------



## Roedr (6 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Menudo penalti como una catedral le acaban de robar al rayito



pues es verdad, parece penalti de Cama


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Nov 2021)

Menuda zancadilla
Eso, con o sin el reglamento en la mano, es penalti


----------



## Roedr (6 Nov 2021)

Ancelotti practicando el fútbol ofensivo y espectáculo que prometió.


----------



## Hannibal (6 Nov 2021)

Lo positivo es que el problema del Madrid tiene una solución muy fácil: hacer más cambios y antes.
Lo negativo es que no parece que el abuelete vaya a hacerlo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Nov 2021)

No rubeis al rayito


----------



## Suprimo (6 Nov 2021)

Menudo tobogán que son, lo mismo te ganan al Inter que te piden la hora con el Rayo


----------



## Xequinfumfa (6 Nov 2021)

Qué final de partido, joder....

Pero bueno, tres puntos, a diez del Barça y seguimos para bingo. 

Este Rayo juega mucho al fútbol, eh. Va a competir por meterse en Europa League hasta el final.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Nov 2021)

Se ganó pero no se convenció! Mal sabor de boca! Lo positivo los 3 puntos pero nada más.
No estoy contento porque no hay un puto partido que se pueda ganar con tranquilidad ni uno 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Nov 2021)

El mandil con autobus, jugando a contragolpes y robando un penalti.

Bien, bien


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Nov 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> En el camp refugee le hicieron un apaño en el dni



Si de verdad nació en el campo de refugiados eso es casi imposible de apañar. Otra cosa es que hubiese llegado al campo con sus padres de niño/bebé a una edad indeterminada, entonces vete a saber, pero si nació allí tiene más papeles que tú o yo.


----------



## Fiodor (6 Nov 2021)

Es acojonante acabar pidiendo la hora en este partido... Una primera parte muy buena y una segunda parte en la que se ha podido golear pero al final casi empata el Rayo... Tres puntos y a esperar que después del parón de selecciones vengan más centrados...


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Nov 2021)

Roban penalti y de añdido 3 minutitos pa terminar rápido, a la antigua, que el rayito estaba haciendo mucho destrozo


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> No rubeis al rayito



Vaya el que faltaba! Ten cuidado con el Valencia mañana.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Nov 2021)

Al rayo hay que felicitarlo por su partido que no se encerró atrás y dió la cara.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## josemanuelb (6 Nov 2021)

Primera parte bastante buena. Vini y Benzema siguen top, Ausencio hoy dinámico participando mucho, Carvajal muy bien, Militao si suma a sus cualidades físicas que está mejorando con el balón puede ser un central top, Camavinga roba bien, podría adaptarse a la posición de Casemiro, que sigue bastante regular, grande Kroos.

Pero al final se han vuelto a dormir. Puto Jamonetti, haz los cambios con el 2-0.

Lideres en Champions y en Liga, ni tan mal, aunque hay que seguir mejorando.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Nov 2021)

Son descaradísimos los favorcitos arbitrarios al mandril.

Penalti como un castillo, zancadilla cuando va a rematar y ni se revisa ni na de na

Na, pa k?

3 mínutos de añadido, que el rayito puede empatar, que ha tirao al palo y si no le hace la zancadilla empatan...pita el final rápido y vámonos


Menudo autobús que tiene el mandril
Se ha pasao el partido jugando a buscar contragolpes. Toda la posesión y el juego pa el rayito


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Nov 2021)

Y si no se lesiona el tigre falcao, os mete 3


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Nov 2021)

El rayo se va con la sensación de que le han tangao el empate


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Son descaradísimos los favorcitos arbitrarios al mandril.
> 
> Penalti como un castillo, zancadilla cuando va a rematar y ni se revisa ni na de na
> 
> ...



Pero me cago en todo lo que se menea con el fanático este colchonero que viene a joder al hilo de madridistas.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Qué final de partido, joder....
> 
> Pero bueno, tres puntos, a diez del Barça y seguimos para bingo.
> 
> Este Rayo juega mucho al fútbol, eh. Va a competir por meterse en Europa League hasta el final.



Pero lo que he dicho antes: solo juegan a 1 cosa.


----------



## Hannibal (6 Nov 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Pero me cago en todo lo que se menea con el fanático este colchonero que viene a joder al hilo de madridistas.
> Pozdrawiam.



Ignoradle, yo ya lo hice el otro día que se volvió loco y floodeó el hilo.
Veremos si el Pateti gana mañana ni sufriendo.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (6 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Menuda zancadilla
> Eso, con o sin el reglamento en la mano, es penalti





《Judas》 dijo:


> Roban penalti y de añdido 3 minutitos pa terminar rápido, a la antigua, que el rayito estaba haciendo mucho destrozo



¿Y que te parece un añadido de 3 y que terminan jugando 4?

Sospechoso, muy sospechosos.. ¿ no crees?


----------



## vurvujo (6 Nov 2021)

jaja llevas razón, tiene cara de viejo.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (6 Nov 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> Es acojonante acabar pidiendo la hora en este partido... Una primera parte muy buena y una segunda parte en la que se ha podido golear pero al final casi empata el Rayo... Tres puntos y a esperar que después del parón de selecciones vengan más centrados...



... este partido es para ponérselo a los forofos de Benzema, ( de Beny llegan a decirle) ¡ Tres ocasiones que tuvo, y tres que mandó a la mierda!

Supongo que dirán que metió un gol... empujarla... que eso si sabe hacerlo...


----------



## Roedr (6 Nov 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> ... este partido es para ponérselo a los forofos de Benzema, ( de Beny llegan a decirle) ¡ Tres ocasiones que tuvo, y tres que mandó a la mierda!
> 
> Supongo que dirán que metió un gol... empujarla... que eso si sabe hacerlo...



Benzemá está cascadísimo, como Vini. No es normal tener 34 tacos y jugarlo todo. Bastante es que no se lesione. Encima ahora a quemarse más con Francia.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Nov 2021)

Ay ay ay...

Que le han tangao al rayito. 

Vamos a disimular y a desviar la atención, que ya viene el parón.
que nos quiten lo tangao...


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (6 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Ay ay ay...
> 
> Que le han tangao al rayito.
> 
> ...



Eres muuuu pesao

Al ignore, amego


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Nov 2021)

Ignorasle


----------



## Hannibal (6 Nov 2021)

Acabo de ver el resumen del Farsa, y he leído muchas críticas, con razón, a Stegen. Pero para mí es peor incluso lo del segundo, con Piqué y Lenglet que sólo tienen un jugador al que marcar y le dejan rematar tranquilamente un balón a media altura.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Nov 2021)

Hoy nadie tenía _el reglamento en la mano_


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Nov 2021)

Se van al parón con los 3 puntos tangaos y con la cara violeta


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Nov 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Acabo de ver el resumen del Farsa, y he leído muchas críticas, con razón, a Stegen. Pero para mí es peor incluso lo del segundo, con Piqué y Lenglet que sólo tienen un jugador al que marcar y le dejan rematar tranquilamente un balón a media altura.



nadie lo dice,pero la razon deque el PSG marcase 4 goles en el camp nou,fue PIQUE,,al que lo pusieron a pesar de que venia de lesion de meses si njugar


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

Nojpenalti
Hunanimidac por decreto arbitrario


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

Mañana roja, 8 amarillas y 2 penaltis en contra al Atleti

Hunanimidac arbitraria


----------



## Hannibal (7 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Ignorasle



Te respondo una vez y vuelves al ignore.
Has puesto una foto muy clara, donde se ve que es el del Rayo el que pisa a Camavinga y por eso se tuerce el tobillo.
Ahora mismo en GolTV han hecho un repaso y ningún árbitro de ninguna radio dice que eso sea penalty.
A seguir llorando en el ignore, subnormal.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Nov 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Eres muuuu pesao
> 
> Al ignore, amego



yo le tenia hace eones (he entrado al foro sin login a ver quien era)

y aparte de eso luego dicen que si los jugadores se tiran,pero es logico con los arbitros taaaan malos que hay.Hubo una accion cerca del final del partido donde a Camavinga le meten la pierna y le traban clarisimamente en el area,pero como el chaval no se tira ni se queja y es fuerte y tampoco le desplazan mucho pues la jugada pasa sin polemica ninguna,es el premio por ser deportivo.

Por supuesto el imbecil de siempre hablando de robos ni lo mencionara…


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2021)

Dejad de tangar ya!

El comité arbitrario de La Lija es merengue


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Nov 2021)




----------



## DRIDMA (7 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Dejad de tangar ya!
> 
> El comité arbitrario de La Lija es merengue



8 ligas, de 11, ganadas por el VARsa peeeeeeero el que roba es el Madrid.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Nov 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Acabo de ver el resumen del Farsa, y he leído muchas críticas, con razón, a Stegen. Pero para mí es peor incluso lo del segundo, con Piqué y Lenglet que sólo tienen un jugador al que marcar y le dejan rematar tranquilamente un balón a media altura.



Ter Stegen está haciendo una temporada lamentable. No tiene motivación. Se habla mucho de otras cosas pero Ter Stegen es uno de los que va a pedir irse. No es de la cantera ni siente al club, él quiere ganar.
Piqué no jugaba pero me vale igualmente. Solo hay que recordar lo que le hizo Falcao. Y encima te remata Nolito, que no está en su plenitud precisamente. Y en el tercero dejan en la frontal del área solo a Aspas.


----------



## Hannibal (7 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ter Stegen está haciendo una temporada lamentable. No tiene motivación. Se habla mucho de otras cosas pero Ter Stegen es uno de los que va a pedir irse. No es de la cantera ni siente al club, él quiere ganar.
> Piqué no jugaba pero me vale igualmente. Solo hay que recordar lo que le hizo Falcao. Y encima te remata Nolito, que no está en su plenitud precisamente. Y en el tercero dejan en la frontal del área solo a Aspas.



Tienes razón, me pareció que era Shakiro pero no. Igualmente, Lenglet mirando al balón sin ver quién entraba y Alba le ve pero le cubre con la mirada yendo al trote y sin avisar al central.

Por hacer autocrítica, es algo de lo que adolecen muchos jugadores también del Madrid, que a la hora de bajar a defender pasan completamente de la jugada. En algunos casos se puede justificar en los últimos minutos por el cansancio, pero es algo que hace Hazard habitualmente, incluso ayer que jugó 10 minutos y estaban atacando para empatar. También lo hace Ausencio y hasta un supuesto lateral como McCelo desde hace unos años.

A muchos a lo mejor os parece algo sin importancia y es algo que nunca se lee en las crónicas salvo el caso de Marcelo, porque se le presupone, pero este detalle a mí personalmente me saca de mis casillas, porque permites a los laterales rivales que hagan un 2 VS 1 a tu lateral. Sí, a cambio sales al contraataque y tal, pero cuando estás ganando no puedes darle esa oportunidad al rival...

Si yo fuera entrenador, el extremo o medio que no baje a cubrir hueco, una semana sin sueldo.


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Nov 2021)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Nov 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Tienes razón, me pareció que era Shakiro pero no. Igualmente, Lenglet mirando al balón sin ver quién entraba y Alba le ve pero le cubre con la mirada yendo al trote y sin avisar al central.
> 
> Por hacer autocrítica, es algo de lo que adolecen muchos jugadores también del Madrid, que a la hora de bajar a defender pasan completamente de la jugada. En algunos casos se puede justificar en los últimos minutos por el cansancio, pero es algo que hace Hazard habitualmente, incluso ayer que jugó 10 minutos y estaban atacando para empatar. También lo hace Ausencio y hasta un supuesto lateral como McCelo desde hace unos años.
> 
> ...



El entrenador no puede decidir sobre el sueldo pero sí sobre quien juega. ¿Por qué crees que Panzard casi no juega? ¿O Isco? Jamonetti ya se ha cansado de ver que no meten la mierda.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Nov 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Si que la repitieron una vez, pero no dio la sensación de que el VAR revisase nada. Es más, pitaron saque de puerta  . El árbitro está claro que no vio una mierda, pero como digo, no hubo ni un amago de que el VAR mirase nada.

Yo no soy partidario de pitar una mano asi, pero se pitan penalties por menos de eso. Remate de cabeza a puerta y al defensa le da en la mano y el balón sale desviado.

Es igual, 3 puntos y a casa.


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Nov 2021)




----------



## filets (7 Nov 2021)

El Madrid tuvo que meter 4 goles para ganarle al Rayo
El Celta tuvo que meter 5 goles para empatar con el Varsa

Tener a los árbitros a favor es el factor mas importante para ganar titulos


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Nov 2021)




----------



## filets (7 Nov 2021)

Todos los equipos siempre lamiendo culo del Varsa
Menuda corrupcion hay en La liga.


----------



## Hannibal (7 Nov 2021)

Me he visto toda la segunda parte del Pateti, sí, incluso tras el 1-3. Siempre creí


----------



## Edu.R (7 Nov 2021)

Nosotros pedimos la hora, pero acabamos ganando.

El Barcelona y el Atleti empatan.

Luego que es por los árbitros. Mis cojones.


----------



## Roedr (7 Nov 2021)

Ha empatado el Valencia!. No me lo puedo _de _creer. 

Seremos flojos pero menuda banda de clubes compiten con nosotros.


----------



## Roedr (7 Nov 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Me he visto toda la segunda parte del Pateti, sí, incluso tras el 1-3. Siempre creí



Parece que el Cholo ya no da ni para aparcar el autobús.


----------



## IVNP71 (7 Nov 2021)

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Nov 2021)

Bueno, la Real Sociedad si que ha ganado. El Sevilla empata al descanso, pero el Betis está con uno menos. 

Cualquier ventaja es buena.


----------



## The Replicant (8 Nov 2021)

un poco de humor culerdo



este año no se si vamos a ganar nada, pero las risas están aseguradas

taluecs


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Nov 2021)

7 minutos de añadido solo pasaba cuando moría alguien en el campo...si que han cambiado los tiempos


----------



## Edu.R (8 Nov 2021)

Yo abogo por poner un cronómetro de, por ejemplo, 15-20 segundos para los saques de banda, puerta y/o esquina. Hoy en día con la tecnología seguro que se puede hacer, al menos en categorias superiores. Eso seguro que agiliza el juego y favorece las imprecisiones.

Si se te pasa el tiempo, cambio de posesión.

Con cambios y lesiones, cronómetro parado. 

Fue muy Paco ver al Barcelona perder tiempo, pero el árbitro dijo que no, que uno más... al final 2 puntos menos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo abogo por poner un cronómetro de, por ejemplo, 15-20 segundos para los saques de banda, puerta y/o esquina. Hoy en día con la tecnología seguro que se puede hacer, al menos en categorias superiores. Eso seguro que agiliza el juego y favorece las imprecisiones.
> 
> Si se te pasa el tiempo, cambio de posesión.
> 
> ...



Más sencillo: el árbitro para el reloj cuando se pare el juego. Se acaban las tonterías en dos segundos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Nov 2021)

Ahora que hay? Solo selecciones no?.


----------



## DRIDMA (8 Nov 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Nov 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>




Es el salvador!!!!!!!el dios todo poderoso de Catalonia!!!!! Xavi entrenador del año de la FIFA!!!! Posesió, valors!!!!.

No me.imagino al Florencio haciendo el numerito este con ningún entrenador


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (8 Nov 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> un poco de humor culerdo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jajajjajaja


----------



## _Suso_ (8 Nov 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Se sienten como si hubieran ganado la champions, además el estilo de juego de toque de xavi encaja perfectamente en el adn del barza, al igual que ocurría con Setién acabará triunfando, al resto sólo nos queda rendirnos.


----------



## ccc (8 Nov 2021)

Bueno, Xavi, el salvador ha venido; aunque la presentacion es patetica, mas que nada porque no hablamos de un jugador, sino de un entrenador y el presidente cantando,.... me gustaria aclarar porque, a diferencia de ZZ y/o Guardiola, este tio se va a comer los mocos durante un par de anyos:

- Cuando Guardiola llego, se encontro un equipo en horas bajas, que necesitaba algo de reajustes, jubilaciones (p.ej Deco) y cambiar la dinamica; Guardiola estaba en ese momento en el club, lo conocia y ademas partia de una ventaja incuestionable: la unica verdadera filosofia que hay en el BCN es que todos los equipos juegan con el mismo esquema, desde los ninyos hasta el primer equipo: esto facilita la labor, y mas la facilita si en tu equipo tienes a unos jugadores como Xavi, Iniesta, Busquets,..., y Messi; en mi opinion, Xavi y co, son jugadores muy buenos, pero son jugadores que no hubieran sido tan grandes sin aquel Messi, que seguramente durante 3/4 anyos fue el jugador mas determinante de la historia: Quieras o no, ese es el jugador que aparece en muchos bloqueos y que te hace ganar: una victoria te lleva a la otra y empiezas a adquirir experiencia en grandes citas y al final terminas siendo un equipo campeon. 

- Cuando ZZ llego, el Madrid tb habia ganado la Champions poco antes y realmente lo que necesitaba el club era un cambio de dinamica, y eso es lo que trajo ZZ y por lo que ZZ seguramente pueda ser unos de los mejores entrenadores de la historia (no hay que olvidar que ha ganado 3 Champions consecutivas con un equipo que dentro de 20 anyos definiremos como de leyenda, al igual que los galacticos o el de Di Stefano). ZZ supo motivar al grupo y virar en sus momentos finales a un equipo con mayor control de pelota (lo que fue positivo, pues Cristiano seguia siendo tan determinante como siempre pese a tener >30 anyos).

Sin embargo, hay que dejar algo claro: Ambos tuvieron 2 cracks mundiales, irrepetibles, que jugaban todo (apenas se lesionaban y ademas querian jugarlo todo) y ademas en su maximo explendor (la luz de Ronaldo ha brillado menos intensa, pero mucho mas tiempo) y que ademas estaban acompanyados por grandisimos jugadores. Tanto el Real Madrid, como el BCN eran autenticos transanlaticos, a mucha diferencia de cualquier equipo de aquel entonces (ya sea Bayern, City, Chelsea,...)

Xavi, no tiene nada de eso, pues se encuentra un club arruinado y no tiene ningun crack al nivel de los entonces Messi y Ronaldo: (1) Fatih puede ser un gran jugador, pero nunca un jugador de epoca; ademas es muy intermitente y propenso a lesiones, por lo que nunca va a tener la continuidad necesaria, (2) De Dembele no sabemos si renovara o no, pero al igual que Fatih tiene el problema de que es un jugador muy propenso a lesiones, por lo que estamos en lo mismo, (3) Del medio del campo pueden tener buenas noticias con De Jong, Pedri, otros jugadores de la cantera y la "filosofia" de juego del equipo, pero ahi tampoco hay un Modric, Redondo de turno, jugadores que sobresalen por sus caracteristicas tecnicas, da igual el esquema que exista y que tienen una calidad unica, capacidad de sacrificio (rara en jugadores de esa calidad) e inteligencia de juego.

Hay que reconocer que con Xavi nos podemos reir bastante, porque su filosofia puede reventarles en la cara; sin embargo, tb puede pasar que con el, queden 3/4 en la liga y que comiencen a poner las bases, para que en 2 anyos cuando puedan fichar a un Haaland o similar, el equipo suba algun peldanyo y puedan aspirar a la liga: no hay mas, aunque tampoco hay que subestimar a los arbitros y a todos los medios.

Y ya para terminar, me joderia bastante que esta liga no la ganaramos: Tenemos a uno de los pocos cracks mundiales (por supuesto es Vini y no Benzemalo), tenemos jugadores prometedores (p.ej. Camavinga), tenemos una muy buena defensa (Alaba, Militao y Mendy vaya putos crakcs) , tenemos a dia de hoy, al mejor portero del mundo: Si Ancelotti da con la tecla y gestiona bien el grupo aplicando meritocracia, podemos ganar la liga y ser aspirantes a todo para la proxima temporada con Mbappe y/o Haaland: El BCN seguramente, mientras tanto, este comiendose los mocos con Xavi.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Nov 2021)

Jajajajaja primeras declaraciones de Xavi Hernández:

"Dembele puede llegar a ser el mejor futbolista del mundo".

Jajajaja qué huevazos, tenía que ir en la.presentacion puesto hasta las cejas el posesió.


----------



## Roedr (8 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajajajaja primeras declaraciones de Xavi Hernández:
> 
> *"Dembele puede llegar a ser el mejor futbolista del mundo".*
> 
> Jajajaja qué huevazos, tenía que ir en la.presentacion puesto hasta las cejas el posesió.



jaja ha dicho eso?. Entonces yo también puedo llegar a ser el mayor velocista del planeta.


----------



## DRIDMA (8 Nov 2021)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ahora que hay? Solo selecciones no?.



y puede que nos quedemos sin mundial ,algo que no ha pasado en decadas...ey pero al menos sera el de quatar,,asi que no se perdera gran cosa


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (8 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajajajaja primeras declaraciones de Xavi Hernández:
> 
> "Dembele puede llegar a ser el mejor futbolista del mundo".
> 
> Jajajaja qué huevazos, tenía que ir en la.presentacion puesto hasta las cejas el posesió.



Que bueno...me ha recordado eso que cuentan que cuando el Barcelona ficho a Amunike por peticion expresa de Robson, el mismo Robson dijo: "si les gusta Figo, esperen a ver a Amunike"... (Fue muy querido Robson por el madridismo)

Igual el tiempo nos deja por gilipollas y dan la razon a Xavi, pero igual no...


----------



## kakarot (9 Nov 2021)

Hablando de Amunike, menudo retraso.


----------



## ccc (9 Nov 2021)

El mejor de todos, este :

Real Madrid: Ancelotti borra a Isco - AS.com

Este se creia que con corte de pelo y con un par de tonterias de la prensa amiga, iba a volver a jugar lo suficiente para largarse con la carta de libertad y firmar un buen contrato: La realidad es que no va a jugar un puto minuto y ningun equipo le va a firmar un contrato como estrella a un ex-jugador que no ha jugado apenas en los 3 ultimos anyos: A veces hay karma.


----------



## The Replicant (9 Nov 2021)

espero con ansia viva la próxima jornada de liga con un interesante Farça/Español en el campo nuevo.

El Español tiene un equipillo arregladito este año

0 - 2 con goles de RDT

taluecs


----------



## Cuqui (9 Nov 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> espero con ansia viva la próxima jornada de liga con un interesante Farça/Español en el campo nuevo.
> 
> El Español tiene un equipillo arregladito este año
> 
> ...



Ojala, aunque un 0 - 3 para dar.la bienvenida al salvador seria aun mss gozoso.


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Nov 2021)

¿Soy yo o Chabi Hernández ha vuelto más odioso que nunca?

Qué asco de charnego por dios. Qué listillo enanito insufrible. Y encima está gordo y viejo con pelo punta ridículo con una mujer dominatrix feminazi cagalufa horrible. A ver si se mueren toda esta generación de una vez


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (9 Nov 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Se les puede leer la mente:

Xavi - Osti vaya circo, hay padres de familia y todo
Joan - Cara de ilusión, cara de ilusión
Xavi - Oe oe oeoeoeoee


----------



## Harkkonen (9 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Más sencillo: el árbitro para el reloj cuando se pare el juego. Se acaban las tonterías en dos segundos.



Mejor el árbitro no controla wl reloj, una mesa de tiempo como en Basket...

Lesiones y cambios tiempo parado

40 minutos de tiempo efectivo por parte


----------



## filets (9 Nov 2021)

Acabo de caer en la cuenta de que a Marcelo le pusieron una multa por saltarse el encierro y gracias a VOX se la han anulado
GRANDE ABASCAL

Presidente de la Comunidad Valenciana HIJO DE PVTA


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Nov 2021)

Bueno, no había visto el partido Real Madrid - Rayo hasta esta tarde. Lo que hace Vinicius en el primer gol es aún más significativo de lo que parece. 

Aunque un partido con el Rayo no es una final de la Copa de Europa contra un "top" europeo y las comparaciones con algunos de los mejores jugadores de la historia son odiosas, el Real Madrid vuelve a tener un Ronaldo (Nazario) o un Ronaldo (Cristiano), un "bicho" al que le puedes pasar la pelota si no sabes qué hacer y que lo puede cambiar todo. Esto no es tan frecuente ni tan sencillo.


----------



## Harkkonen (9 Nov 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Bueno, no había visto el partido Real Madrid - Rayo hasta esta tarde. Lo que hace Vinicius en el primer gol es aún más significativo de lo que parece.
> 
> Aunque un partido con el Rayo no es una final de la Copa de Europa contra un "top" europeo y las comparaciones con algunos de los mejores jugadores de la historia son odiosas, el Real Madrid vuelve a tener un Ronaldo (Nazario) o un Ronaldo (Cristiano), un "bicho" al que le puedes pasar la pelota si no sabes qué hacer y que lo puede cambiar todo. Esto no es tan frecuente ni tan sencillo.



A ver como se arreglan los contrarios para defender a Vini por una banda y a Mbappe por otra...

De presionarnos arriba que se olviden, de ir a intercambio de golpes también, o sea que vamos a tener el control de casi todos los partidos.

Necesitaremos tb un 9 rematadod porque nos van a poner toda la flota de autobuses...


----------



## El Juani (9 Nov 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> A ver como se arreglan los contrarios para defender a Vini por una banda y a Mbappe por otra...
> 
> De presionarnos arriba que se olviden, de ir a intercambio de golpes también, o sea que vamos a tener el control de casi todos los partidos.
> 
> Necesitaremos tb un 9 rematadod porque nos van a poner toda la flota de autobuses...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


>



melofo y loficho


----------



## The Replicant (10 Nov 2021)

uff el Farça va muy en serio tios









Dani Alves tiene una reunión con el Barça para negociar su regreso


Dani Alves (38 años) continúa sin equipo tras haber rescindido su contrato con el Sao Paulo el pasado mes de septiembre y la posibilidad de que pueda regresar al Barça




www.mundodeportivo.com


----------



## filets (10 Nov 2021)

Se perdio los dos ultimos partidos por lesion
Totalmente recuperado para jugar con la seleccion
Se esta haciendo un Gareth Bale


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2021)

filets dijo:


> Se perdio los dos ultimos partidos por lesion
> Totalmente recuperado para jugar con la seleccion
> Se esta haciendo un Gareth Bale



Y cobrando más


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Bueno, no había visto el partido Real Madrid - Rayo hasta esta tarde. Lo que hace Vinicius en el primer gol es aún más significativo de lo que parece.
> 
> Aunque un partido con el Rayo no es una final de la Copa de Europa contra un "top" europeo y las comparaciones con algunos de los mejores jugadores de la historia son odiosas, el Real Madrid vuelve a tener un Ronaldo (Nazario) o un Ronaldo (Cristiano), un "bicho" al que le puedes pasar la pelota si no sabes qué hacer y que lo puede cambiar todo. Esto no es tan frecuente ni tan sencillo.



Recuerdo el rayo Madrid que el Madrid ganó por la mínima y con ramos dando codazos a Diego Costa..y eso que era el Madrid de CR7 y demás.y costo sangre marcar


----------



## filets (10 Nov 2021)

rumores FIFA apoya SuperLiga


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2021)

filets dijo:


> rumores FIFA apoya SuperLiga



He siguen con esa chorrada....


----------



## Andr3ws (10 Nov 2021)

10 de noviembre de 2021, Mbappe sigue sin renovar. 

¡¡¡¡Jeque!!!! Tic Tac Tic Tac Tic Tac.....


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (10 Nov 2021)

Bueno , uno de los panfletos pseudomadridistas publica esto...









"¿Cristiano Ronaldo al Barça? Si hay un momento es ahora…"


El ex candidato a la presidencia Toni Freixa habló también sobre las nuevas normas impuestas en el cuadro culé tras la llegada de Xavi Hernández.




as.com






Seria divertido escuchar/leer elogios a CR de los que no han parado de ridiculizarle, demonizarle y menospreciarle durante mas de 10 años. Por supuesto no creo que quiera volver a España, por eso de Hacienda y tal...


----------



## Roedr (10 Nov 2021)

filets dijo:


> rumores FIFA apoya SuperLiga



Es lo que dice Sison en Twitter desde hace mucho. Que Infantino está con Floren, porque ve que el fútbol se va al carajo por la competencia de otras formas de entretenimiento.


----------



## xilebo (10 Nov 2021)

*Sin noticias de Isco*

El final de Isco en el Real Madrid parece por tanto cada vez más cerca. En los últimos años ha ido perdiendo peso y Ancelotti, que contó con él como titular o el jugador número 12 en su primera etapa, tampoco le encuentra sitio. Y el de Arroyo de la Miel acaba contrato este mes de junio y será el momento, ya libre, de dar con un destino para volver a tener minutos


----------



## filets (10 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> *Sin noticias de Isco*
> 
> El final de Isco en el Real Madrid parece por tanto cada vez más cerca. En los últimos años *ha ido perdiendo peso* y Ancelotti, que contó con él como titular o el jugador número 12 en su primera etapa, tampoco le encuentra sitio. Y el de Arroyo de la Miel acaba contrato este mes de junio y será el momento, ya libre, de dar con un destino para volver a tener minutos



¿Perdiendo?
Si esta como un ceporro


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2021)

Y mientras tanto en la Champions femenina..han hecho otra tonya harding..las negras del PSG


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y mientras tanto en la Champions femenina..han hecho otra tonya harding..las negras del PSG



Francia debe de ser el país donde los futbolistas tienen más vínculos con el crimen organizado. Desde infantiles. Es una cosa de la que no se habla a la hora de analizar por qué los franceses "de toda la vida" han dejado de jugar al fútbol. Expones a tus niños a un entorno cuasi criminal.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2021)

Veo que nadie captó la referencia a esa tonya harding


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Veo que nadie captó la referencia a esa tonya harding



Yo sí, y supongo que mucha otra gente también. ¿Qué teníamos que hacer después de eso?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (11 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Veo que nadie captó la referencia a esa tonya harding



Es que el futbol femenino me importa 0, sea cual sea el escudo que lleven. Cuando leo la galerna nunca leo las referencias al femenino, y ya postear sobre ellas ni te cuento...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

Siii joder siiii!!!! Las prensa de Catalonia dice que cristiano ficha por el Barcelona!!!!!? Siii todo gracias a Xavi posesió!!! Ahora todos los galácticos jugarán en el Barcelona!!!! La DCG!!! Dembele, cristiano y gavi!!!!! Dream team!!!!!!


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2021)

filets dijo:


> ¿Perdiendo?
> Si esta como un ceporro



La verdad que sí en los ultimos años se ha cuidado muy poco. Hay q ver q no hace mucho era el líder del madrid y de la selección española, se marco un partidazo en el bernabeu contra Italia, y como ha ido desapareciendo del terreno de juego. Ha sido un guti, pero q trabajaba menos que el, que ya es decir


----------



## Señor Moscoso (11 Nov 2021)

La era del mamadou es inevitapla


----------



## The number of de beast (11 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> jaja ha dicho eso?. Entonces yo también puedo llegar a ser el mayor velocista del planeta.



No ha dicho eso exactamente, más bien Obiwan se ha tomado una licencia literaria ajustándolo a su gusto....... 


_El francés reapareció ante el Dinamo de Kiev pero ha vuelto a lesionarse siguiendo con la mala racha de dolencias que viene sufriendo desde que fichó por el club en 2017. No obstante, Xavi ya ha asegurado que cuenta con él y que quiere ayudarle a recuperar su mejor nivel y a ser *"uno de los mejores del mundo en su posición" e *incluso pidió públicamente que cierren su renovación, ya que acaba contrato en 2021.

"*Bien trabajado puede ser el mejor futbolista del mundo en su posición*. Tiene unas condiciones espectaculares. Es muy importante, eso sí, que tenga una mentalidad ganadora, que tenga rendimiento. Sí, su renovación es prioritaria ahora mismo", aseguró _*el técnico de Terrasa en su presentación.*

*





Xavi mima a Dembélé para que resucite en el Barcelona | Goal.com


El francés ha vuelto a lesionarse pero el técnico ya ha dejado claro que quiere contar con él y recuperar su mejor versión.




www.goal.com




*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

Dejo un hilo muy interesante para madridistas de verdad, lo iba a poner en el hilo del Catalonia pero ellos no sabrán apreciarlo:






Ranking: TOP10 VIDEOCLIPS EXTRACTORES DE LECHE. EXCLUSIVAS OBIWANCHERNOBIL.


ACTUALIZACION CON NUEVA CATEGORIA PARA DESEMPATES Y VIDEOCLIPS ESPECIALES: ROCIADA ILIMITADA. Hola camaradas, si soy yo, después del éxito de las jacas olímpicas son muchos los que me pidieron la final de dicho hilo o un nuevo volumen, pero yo que soy un hombre siempre con ganas de innovar he...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## The Replicant (12 Nov 2021)

Dani Alves vuelve al Barça


El defensa brasileño, de 38 años, regresa al Barcelona. Según pudo saber AS, jugará prácticamente gratis. Se valora el buen rollo que puede dar en el vestuario.




as.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

Jajajaja, siii joder sii, Xavi posesió!!! Mejor entrenador FIFA empieza a atraer jugadores del máximo nivel!!! Sii joder siii Alves ganador del balón de oro 7 veces!!! 38 años!!! Medio año sin jugar!!!! Valors!!! Posesió!!! El próximo fichaje CR7!!!!.


Lo peor de todo es que venden que el tío va a jugar gratis al futbol


----------



## The number of de beast (12 Nov 2021)

Parece que le salió mal el farol al sevillano.....









Se desvela el verdadero sueldo de Sergio Ramos en el PSG


El central, que aún no ha debutado con el club francés, aún no tiene una relación fluida con Messi




www.larazon.es


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Parece que le salió mal el farol al sevillano.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Y será menos aún, lo mismo alguiense creía que le iban a pagar 12 limpios por temporada que son 25 anuales + 20 por ser agente libre, total 70 millones por dos años a un jugador de 36....
La prensa y sus gilipolleces.


----------



## Roedr (12 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajajaja, siii joder sii, Xavi posesió!!! Mejor entrenador FIFA empieza a atraer jugadores del máximo nivel!!! Sii joder siii Alves ganador del balón de oro 7 veces!!! 38 años!!! Medio año sin jugar!!!! Valors!!! Posesió!!! El próximo fichaje CR7!!!!.
> 
> 
> Lo peor de todo es que venden que el tío va a jugar gratis al futbol



Eso para que critiquéis a Zidane porque le gustaba jugar con los viejunos. jaja


----------



## Roedr (13 Nov 2021)

Amigues.. que puto tostón el parón de selecciones. ¿Por qué no acaban con esa mierda?. 

Podíamos estar ahora cagándonos en Carletto, Vini, LV, Asensio o Florentino; y aquí estamos, entreniéndonos con el nuevo geriátrico que están construyendo en el FC Farselona.


----------



## JimTonic (13 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y será menos aún, lo mismo alguiense creía que le iban a pagar 12 limpios por temporada que son 25 anuales + 20 por ser agente libre, total 70 millones por dos años a un jugador de 36....
> La prensa y sus gilipolleces.




esa era su idea iniicial llegar a cobrar 70 miloones en dos años 45 (netos). Y por eso su hermano le aconsejo tan mal


pero vino la lesion y se rio del madrid y del tito floren con el resultado que ya sabemos


cada dia se lo debe estar agradeciendo a su hermano


----------



## Roedr (13 Nov 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> esa era su idea iniicial llegar a cobrar 70 miloones en dos años 45 (netos). Y por eso su hermano le aconsejo tan mal
> 
> 
> pero vino la lesion y se rio del madrid y del tito floren con el resultado que ya sabemos
> ...



A saber lo que cobra realmente. Seguro que la mitad se lo pagan de forma opaca.


----------



## Roedr (13 Nov 2021)

Bale titular. Con dos cojones. Menudo desgracio.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Nov 2021)

No juega dembele con Francia? Ya le han entregado el balón de oro este año?.


----------



## xilebo (13 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Bale titular. Con dos cojones. Menudo desgracio.



Tremendo, siempre se recupera de lesion para jugar con su seleccion y el madrid pagandole la ficha


----------



## _Suso_ (13 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Bale titular. Con dos cojones. Menudo desgracio.



Menudos cojones se gasta el tipejo, no sé como puede haber gente que aún lo defienda, el jugador más inmoral que me he visto en la vida


----------



## Hannibal (13 Nov 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Menudos cojones se gasta el tipejo, no sé como puede haber gente que aún lo defienda, el jugador más inmoral que me he visto en la vida



La verdad es que el listado de jugadores que prometían o incluso llegaron a ser top pero acabaron desahuciados es interminable, casi siempre por fiesteros/alcohólicos; pero el de Bale es el único caso que recuerde que simplemente no le sale de los cojones jugar con su club ni donde estuvo cedido, y luego con la selección demuestra que mantiene el nivel. 

Ya es mala suerte que nos toque a nosotros, aunque después de darnos 4 champiñones las penas se llevan mejor


----------



## _Suso_ (13 Nov 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> La verdad es que el listado de jugadores que prometían o incluso llegaron a ser top pero acabaron desahuciados es interminable, casi siempre por fiesteros/alcohólicos; pero el de Bale es el único caso que recuerde que simplemente no le sale de los cojones jugar con su club ni donde estuvo cedido, y luego con la selección demuestra que mantiene el nivel.
> 
> Ya es mala suerte que nos toque a nosotros.



Es el mayor caradura que ha pasado por el Real Madrid en la historia, y el Real Madrid es demasiado grande para aguantar eso, que se vaya el próximo verano y no vuelva a pisar Madrid en su vida de verdad, ese club y esa ciudad le vienen muy grande.


----------



## Harkkonen (13 Nov 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> La verdad es que el listado de jugadores que prometían o incluso llegaron a ser top pero acabaron desahuciados es interminable, casi siempre por fiesteros/alcohólicos; pero el de Bale es el único caso que recuerde que simplemente no le sale de los cojones jugar con su club ni donde estuvo cedido, y luego con la selección demuestra que mantiene el nivel.
> 
> Ya es mala suerte que nos toque a nosotros, aunque después de darnos 4 champiñones las penas se llevan mejor



Con cualquier extremo derecha de nivel Real Madrid hubieramos ganado esas Champions tb...


----------



## Harkkonen (13 Nov 2021)

Olvidaros de Bale, Hazard, Isco y Jovic,..., están todos fuera

Ni perder un minuto con estos impresentables


----------



## Harkkonen (13 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Amigues.. que puto tostón el parón de selecciones. ¿Por qué no acaban con esa mierda?.
> 
> Podíamos estar ahora cagándonos en Carletto, Vini, LV, Asensio o Florentino; y aquí estamos, entreniéndonos con el nuevo geriátrico que están construyendo en el FC Farselona.



El que no dejen diciembre y mayo para selecciones, junio vacaciones y el resto de la temporada sin parones es inexplicable...


----------



## Hannibal (13 Nov 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Con cualquier extremo derecha de nivel Real Madrid hubieramos ganado esas Champions tb...



Sí, yo también creo que Lucas Vásquez hubiera metido aquel gol de chilena, y también le hubiera ganado la carrera a Bartra en la final de Copa y tal.


----------



## Roedr (13 Nov 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Sí, yo también creo que Lucas Vásquez hubiera metido aquel gol de chilena, y también le hubiera ganado la carrera a Bartra en la final de Copa y tal.



La calidad de Bale es indiscutible, por eso es aún más intolerable que sea el sin vergüenza que es.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No juega dembele con Francia? Ya le han entregado el balón de oro este año?.



Menguele está lesionado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Menudos cojones se gasta el tipejo, no sé como puede haber gente que aún lo defienda, el jugador más inmoral que me he visto en la vida



Los inglesitos en general son así.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> La verdad es que el listado de jugadores que prometían o incluso llegaron a ser top pero acabaron desahuciados es interminable, casi siempre por fiesteros/alcohólicos; pero el de Bale es el único caso que recuerde que simplemente no le sale de los cojones jugar con su club ni donde estuvo cedido, y luego con la selección demuestra que mantiene el nivel.
> 
> Ya es mala suerte que nos toque a nosotros, aunque después de darnos 4 champiñones las penas se llevan mejor



Cuando se retire se verá su carrera como un éxito después de todo lo que ha ganado con el Madrí y después de meter a Gales en euros y mundiales e incluso ser semifinalista. La pena es que, al igual que Ronaldinho, acabó diciendo basta y que no le daba la gana seguir exprimiéndose. El error del Madrí es no firmar contratos por objetivos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> El que no dejen diciembre y mayo para selecciones, junio vacaciones y el resto de la temporada sin parones es inexplicable...



No, no lo es. Muchos somos más de selección que de club, y otra cosa que olvidáis es que esos parones sirven para que el 80% de los jugadores descansen.


----------



## Roedr (14 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Cuando se retire se verá su carrera como un éxito después de todo lo que ha ganado con el Madrí y después de meter a Gales en euros y mundiales e incluso ser semifinalista. La pena es que, al igual que Ronaldinho, acabó diciendo basta y que no le daba la gana seguir exprimiéndose.* El error del Madrí es no firmar contratos por objetivos.*



Ningún jugador de ese nivel firma un contrato por objetivos. Es un trágala para los clubes.


----------



## Roedr (14 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No, no lo es. Muchos somos más de selección que de club, y otra cosa que olvidáis es que esos parones sirven para que el 80% de los jugadores descansen.



La mayoría de ese 80% no genera una mierda para el circo, y nadie paga por verlos dar patadas a un balón. Las selecciones tampoco generan nada para el circo.

Los clubes se gastan barbaridades en formar y adquirir grandes jugadores para que luego los usen a gusto, con cero responsabilidades, las selecciones. Los clubes son el marido cornudo y apaleado de este negocio.


----------



## DRIDMA (15 Nov 2021)

ADN VARsa.


----------



## xilebo (15 Nov 2021)

*Modric: renovación hasta 2023 y final soñado*

Será mundialista de blanco y jugará en el nuevo Bernabéu


----------



## filets (16 Nov 2021)

Bale, otra vez lesionado


Gareth Bale fue descartado para el partido de este martes ante Bélgica (20.45 h.). El jugador regresó con Gales para medirse a Bielorrusia y de hecho fue titular para ser sustituid




www.marca.com





Síiiiiiii 
Otra vez

Bale lesión

Gareth Bale esta siempre lesionado.


----------



## artemis (16 Nov 2021)

jajajajjaja Bale es un jugador de Gales que entrena y se recupera en Valdebebas a cargo del Real Madrid jajajajajaja


----------



## _Suso_ (16 Nov 2021)

filets dijo:


> Bale, otra vez lesionado
> 
> 
> Gareth Bale fue descartado para el partido de este martes ante Bélgica (20.45 h.). El jugador regresó con Gales para medirse a Bielorrusia y de hecho fue titular para ser sustituid
> ...



Ahora a cuidarse y a recuperarse para el próximo partido con su selección


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Nov 2021)

Qué puta broma es esta mierda???? Hasta al fútbol va a llegar la gangrena del pacto del Fraudillo con los nazis???


----------



## Edu.R (16 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> *Modric: renovación hasta 2023 y final soñado*
> 
> Será mundialista de blanco y jugará en el nuevo Bernabéu



Justo premio para uno de los mejores jugadores de la historia del club.

Obviamente ya no es indiscutible 100%, pero si se dosifica, puede aun dar grandes partidos. El Mundial de 2022 y estrenar el nuevo Bernabeu es lo mínimo que se merece.

Como es un currante, no descarto que estire hasta la Euro de 2024 (Sería una temporada más), pero vamos, que se retire aquí y tengamos un jugador mítico para recordar sin mancha alguna.


----------



## seven up (16 Nov 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Ahora a cuidarse y a recuperarse para el próximo partido con su selección



Por lo menos ahora pagará el seguro de su selección la ficha mientras dure su baja.


----------



## filets (16 Nov 2021)

seven up dijo:


> Por lo menos ahora pagará el seguro de su selección la ficha mientras dure su baja.


----------



## seven up (16 Nov 2021)

filets dijo:


>



AAAAAAH, eso no lo sabia, mi gozo en un pozo.


----------



## _Suso_ (16 Nov 2021)

seven up dijo:


> AAAAAAH, eso no lo sabia, mi gozo en un pozo.



Y encima creo que cobra 31 millones brutos al año el prenda, para echarse a reír


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Nov 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Es el mayor caradura que ha pasado por el Real Madrid en la historia, y el Real Madrid es demasiado grande para aguantar eso, que se vaya el próximo verano y no vuelva a pisar Madrid en su vida de verdad, ese club y esa ciudad le vienen muy grande.




La relación de bale con el real Madrid se rompe hace un par de años por algo que no conoceremos nunca, hasta ese momento es cierto que era un futbolista que tendía a las lesiones pero era un espectáculo en el césped, tanto físico como de técnica, por encima y más espectacular que cristiano por poner un ejemplo.
Otra cosa son los números de goles, que eran inferiores pero muy buenos también.
Algún nos enteraremos, porque lo que está claro es que no a bale le interesa estar haciendo el gilipollas en el real Madrid de cara a otros contratos en otros clubs, ni al real Madrid le interesa pagar una ficha tan alta.


Pero caraduras o lo que queráis este ha rendido muchísimo más que casos nefastos como Kaká o el gordo de hazard, que este último costo 140 kilos y Kaká en su momento cerca de los 80.
En contexto los dos son más caros que bale, más vagos y con rendimiento que no se aproxima al galés.


----------



## xilebo (16 Nov 2021)

*¿Como es que Bale se la sigue colando a algunos?*


----------



## euromelon (16 Nov 2021)

Piperos criticando a Bale y alabando a vater todo en orden


----------



## Roedr (16 Nov 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Qué puta broma es esta mierda???? Hasta al fútbol va a llegar la gangrena del pacto del Fraudillo con los nazis???



Esto lo he dicho en este hilo tantas veces.... la deuda del Farsa la terminaremos pagando todos con nuestros impuestos. No os quepa la menor duda.


----------



## Roedr (16 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> *¿Como es que Bale se la sigue colando a algunos?*



Bale es el jugador más regular de la plantilla del Madrid. Siempre se sabe como va a evolucionar.


----------



## Roedr (16 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La relación de bale con el real Madrid se rompe hace un par de años por algo que no conoceremos nunca, hasta ese momento es cierto que era un futbolista que tendía a las lesiones pero era un espectáculo en el césped, tanto físico como de técnica, por encima y más espectacular que cristiano por poner un ejemplo.
> Otra cosa son los números de goles, que eran inferiores pero muy buenos también.
> Algún nos enteraremos, porque lo que está claro es que no a bale le interesa estar haciendo el gilipollas en el real Madrid de cara a otros contratos en otros clubs, ni al real Madrid le interesa pagar una ficha tan alta.
> 
> ...



Obi, es una falsa dicotomía. Es compatible que Bale haya sido un jugador espectacular con que sea un puñetero geta.

Que Panzard y Kaka hayan sido mil veces más pufos que Bale no justifica que Bale se un maldito sin vergüenza.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (16 Nov 2021)

He leído en el ASco que dicen en El Chirincirco que el Farsa igual pone a la venta a Frenkie De Jong ( el Jong bueno) .... que no tiene un euro ( esto seguro es cierto).
Si así fuere, sería para ficharle. Necesitamos renovar el centro del campo sin demora, y a mi modo de ver, este tipo con 24 años tiene mucho que aportar.


----------



## vurvujo (16 Nov 2021)

filets dijo:


> Bale, otra vez lesionado
> 
> 
> Gareth Bale fue descartado para el partido de este martes ante Bélgica (20.45 h.). El jugador regresó con Gales para medirse a Bielorrusia y de hecho fue titular para ser sustituid
> ...



Me cago en todo.

¿Este tío es imbécil o algo? No puede ser que empañe de esa manera su historia en el club.

Al final va a ser que no era culpa de Zidane.


----------



## vurvujo (16 Nov 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> He leído en el ASco que dicen en El Chirincirco que el Farsa igual pone a la venta a Frenkie De Jong ( el Jong bueno) .... que no tiene un euro ( esto seguro es cierto).
> Si así fuere, sería para ficharle. Necesitamos renovar el centro del campo sin demora, y a mi modo de ver, este tipo con 24 años tiene mucho que aportar.



Sí...¿pero cuánto cobra este tío?. Me parece haber leído que es el jugador mejor pagado de España, para venir al Madrid tendría que cobrar la mitad.


----------



## Harkkonen (16 Nov 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Piperos criticando a Bale y alabando a vater todo en orden



Que alguien banee a este tío por favor...


----------



## Edge2 (17 Nov 2021)

Bale lesionado, jiji


----------



## seven up (17 Nov 2021)

Uno de los muy pocos artículos del Confidencial que no se meten gratuitamente con el Real Madrid, ni con el Tito Floren:

Mitos y leyendas
Por Rubén Rodríguez
La desconocida historia de la 'portería' oculta del Santiago Bernabéu
Hubo un tiempo en el que, junto al estadio del conjunto blanco, habia una pequeña portería donde vivía el conseje del estadio blanco. Ahora, las obras han sacado a la luz su historia

Fue en los últimos días de junio de 2019 cuando comenzaron las obras del Santiago Bernabéu. Después de muchos años, el Real Madrid ponía en marcha uno de sus grandes proyectos, que no era otro más que la remodelación de su estadio para convertirlo en uno de los templos del fútbol mundial, adaptándolo a los nuevos tiempos y convirtiéndolo en un templo digno del equipo de las trece Copas de Europa. Pero, precisamente durante esa construcción, han aparecido vayas joyas ocultas bajo las gradas del estadio y que, ahora, han visto la luz por primera vez. Entre ellas, la portería 'secreta' del Real Madrid. Durante los trabajos de remodelación, una de las zonas del interior del estadio que ha tenido que ser demolida es la parte baja de la grada. Los trabajos debían de hacerse con relativa delicadeza, para ir echando abajo ciertas partes de la construcción mientras otra maquinaria iba desescombrando la zona... y, de repente, apareció algo inesperado, un trozo de pasado. En la zona de Padre Damián aparecieron lo que a simple vista parecían un par de ventanas y una puerta, que se encontraban tapiadas, pero en relativo buen estado de conservación. ¿De qué se podía tratar? Pues, ni más ni menos, que de la casa del primer 'portero' madridista.

Fue en 1944 cuando Santiago Bernabéu compró los terrenos colindantes al Estadio de Chamartín, con la idea de mejorar un feudo que había quedado dañado por la Guerra Civil y que empezaba a quedarse pequeño para el Real Madrid. Solo tres años después, el que a la postre sería Santiago Bernabéu se inauguró, con una capacidad de 75.145 espectadores, de los cuales solo 27.645 poseían asientos... pero, de nuevo, volvió a necesitar de una ampliación por la gran afluencia de público. Así, en 1953, se construyó un tercer anfiteatro en el lateral en Padre Damián para aumentar el aforo a 125.000 personas, así como dos de las torres del estadio. Pero, curiosamente, junto a una de esas torres se encontraba la casa de Galo Asenjo Chivert. Este hombre, natural de Cobeña, comenzó a trabajar como utillero del Real Madrid en 1928 en el Estadio de Chamartín y, con el paso de los años, terminó convirtiéndose en el conseje del equipo blanco en el Santiago Bernabéu. Pasó cuatro décadas trabajando al servicio de la entidad, en una casa aledaña al feudo madridista en la que vivía con su mujer, Úrsula, precisamente la encargada de tejer las camisetas a los porteros del equipo. Dos personas de club que unieron buena parte de su vida al Real Madrid, donde Galo Asenjo se convirtió en una institución blanca.







Con el paso de los años, y con la expansión del Bernabéu hasta convertirse en el estadio que todos conocemos a día de hoy, aquella casita baja de color blanco, siempre llena de flores y de llamativas ventanas, quedó 'engullida' por el propio estadio, respetando su estructura original, pero tapiando ventanas y puerta para, sobre ella, construir una grada que, durante décadas, ha vivido los éxitos deportivos del Real Madrid. Ahora, las obra la han vuelto a 'resucitar', pero no es el único trozo de historia del Real Madrid que ha salido a la luz: el gimnasio del estadio, donde se ejercitaban algunas de las secciones que tuvo el conjunto blanco. Y es que, a día de hoy, tan solo existen tres secciones: fútbol masculino y baloncesto masculino y, la de más reciente creación, fútbol femenino. Pero hubo un tiempo donde el Real Madrid llegó a tener hasta más de 30 disciplinas, entre las que se contaban algunas como ajedrez, atletismo, rugby, tenis -con Manolo Santana como gran representante, que llegó a ganar Wimbledon en 1966 con la camiseta del Real Madrid-, ciclismo y otras como boxeo, halterofilia o gimnasia artítuca. Precisamente, algunas de estas últimas secciones entrenaban en este nuevo gimnasio, que también desapareció cuando la spropias disciplinas fueron desapareciendo






Ahora, el Bernabéu está llamado a ser uno de los estadios más lujosos del mundo del fútbol, pues contará con un sistema único de césped retráctil, una cubierta que cubriá el césped en menos de 15 minutos, un videomarcador de 360º o novedosos espacios de ocio y de restauración. Pero no hay que olvidar que el Real Madrid es lo que es a día de hoy gracias a personajes como Galo Asenjo, un hombre que se desvivió por el club blanco y que se convirtió en toda una autoridad. A día de hoy es prácticamente un desconocido, que ha vuelto a salir a la luz gracias a las obras del Bernabéu. Pero gente como Galo Asenjo son los que hicieron grandes al Madrid.

La desconocida historia de la 'portería' oculta del Santiago Bernabéu


----------



## xilebo (17 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Bale lesionado, jiji



Que gran novedad


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (17 Nov 2021)

Un espectáculo lo de Vinicius, a lo "Evasión o victoria"


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Bale lesionado, jiji




Lo del cara polla no tiene nombre.

Que ganas de que sea ya junio y deje parasitar este club


----------



## JimTonic (17 Nov 2021)

artemis dijo:


> jajajajjaja Bale es un jugador de Gales que entrena y se recupera en Valdebebas a cargo del Real Madrid jajajajajaja




eso es mentira, lo del futbol es una tapadera antes de su salto a lal iga profesional de golf el proximo año


----------



## DRIDMA (17 Nov 2021)

AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis dijo:


> Un espectáculo lo de Vinicius, a lo "Evasión o victoria"



Cuando esas cosas las hacía Neymar lo queríamos matar!!!!   Grande Vini!!!!


----------



## Hannibal (17 Nov 2021)

Sobre el tema Bale, al leeros aquí parecía otra cosa, pero ayer no jugó un partido decisivo por esa lesión. Parecía que se había lesionado cuando Gales ya había jugado todo, y no es así.

De todas formas, aunque al final se clasificaran para el Mundial, yo me pregunto cuál es el plan de Gareth para llegar a jugarlo en condiciones, teniendo en cuenta que se juega en invierno y que con la falta de compromiso que ha demostrado con los clubes donde ha estado los últimos años, no sólo el Madrid, dudo que le fiche nadie. Y eso ya sin contar con la ficha que tiene, aunque visto lo visto igual consigue engañar al PSG o al Newcastle


----------



## filets (17 Nov 2021)

*



En el Madrid ya no se ponen nerviosos con las lesiones del jugador

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


> y solo esperan a que llegue el final de temporada para que expire su contrato. El jugador, por su parte, espera ayudar al club cuando esté recuperado, aunque su prioridad es la repesca que se disputará en el mes de marzo y que puede llevarle a disputar su primer Mundial.



La prioridad es que se recupere bien para la repesca de Gales en Marzo


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (17 Nov 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Sobre el tema Bale, al leeros aquí parecía otra cosa, pero ayer no jugó un partido decisivo por esa lesión. Parecía que se había lesionado cuando Gales ya había jugado todo, y no es así.
> 
> De todas formas, aunque al final se clasificaran para el Mundial, yo me pregunto cuál es el plan de Gareth para llegar a jugarlo en condiciones, teniendo en cuenta que se juega en invierno y que con la falta de compromiso que ha demostrado con los clubes donde ha estado los últimos años, no sólo el Madrid, dudo que le fiche nadie. Y eso ya sin contar con la ficha que tiene, aunque visto lo visto igual consigue engañar al PSG o al Newcastle



Gales ayer no se jugaba nada, no podía ser 1º y si perdía y quedaba tercero se clasificaba igualmente para la repesca vía Nations League. SI se clasifican, que lo dudo, se irá unos meses a EEUU o China. 
El problema de Bale es que aparte de ser fronterizo, tiene un entorno muy tóxico, con familiares en la cárcel y demás.


----------



## euromelon (17 Nov 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Sobre el tema Bale, al leeros aquí parecía otra cosa, pero ayer no jugó un partido decisivo por esa lesión. Parecía que se había lesionado cuando Gales ya había jugado todo, y no es así.
> 
> De todas formas, aunque al final se clasificaran para el Mundial, yo me pregunto cuál es el plan de Gareth para llegar a jugarlo en condiciones, teniendo en cuenta que se juega en invierno y que con la falta de compromiso que ha demostrado con los clubes donde ha estado los últimos años, no sólo el Madrid, dudo que le fiche nadie. Y eso ya sin contar con la ficha que tiene, aunque visto lo visto igual consigue engañar al PSG o al Newcastle



Lo quiere un equipo top.

De todas formas acabará la temporada siendo el tercer goleador del Madrid


----------



## euromelon (17 Nov 2021)

Bale el año pasado 16 goles 3 asistencias en menos de 1700 minutos. Not bad


----------



## loquehayqueoir (17 Nov 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Cuando esas cosas las hacía Neymar lo queríamos matar!!!!   Grande Vini!!!!



Hombre, la famosa de Neymar fue en el minuto 85 de una final de Copa decidida y la hizo para perder tiempo. Vini en esa jugada fabrica una ocasión de gol de la nada cuando iban 0-0.


----------



## Roedr (17 Nov 2021)

AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis dijo:


> Un espectáculo lo de Vinicius, a lo "Evasión o victoria"



Completamente espectacular. Además en la esquina sin espacio. 

¿Quién fue el último que fue capaz de hacer algo así, Ney?.

En este momento yo creo que lo más importante es que Vini entienda que debe convertirse en un goleador. Si lo logra, tiene el resto de condiciones para marcar una época.


----------



## DRIDMA (17 Nov 2021)

Ni se tapan.


----------



## Venturi (17 Nov 2021)

vurvujo dijo:


> Sí...¿pero cuánto cobra este tío?. Me parece haber leído que es el jugador mejor pagado de España, para venir al Madrid tendría que cobrar la mitad.



¿Ese el mejor pagado de España? Bartomeu se merece una insignia de oro y brillantes del Madrid.


----------



## vurvujo (17 Nov 2021)

Venturi dijo:


> ¿Ese el mejor pagado de España? Bartomeu se merece una insignia de oro y brillantes del Madrid.



Creo que me vine muy arriba, porque recordaba un ránking en donde De Jong estaba sobre Ramos el año pasado. 

Cuando llegó hubo algo de polémica porque iba a ser de los mejores pagados de España.

Aquí dicen que iba a ser el segundo mejor pagado solo detrás de Messi:









Polémica en el Barça por el salario de Frenkie de Jong


El flamante fichaje alterará el equilibrio salarial de la primera plantilla




www.culemania.com






Aquí dicen que en el tercer escalón, con varios jugadores por delantes:









Los variables y el salario de De Jong en el Barça


El centrocampista holandés, de 21 años, firmó hasta 2024 por el Barça. El Ajax percibirá 75 ‘kilos’ fijos y 11 en bonus que cobrará en tres o cuatro temporadas.




www.mundodeportivo.com





En todo caso, en casi todos los lugares lo ponen como uno de los jugadores con mejor salario... que en el Madrid tal vez solo estaría por detrás de Hazard, Bale y Alaba; con mejor salario que Modrid o Kross.


----------



## xilebo (17 Nov 2021)

*Vini se tomó su venganza personal contra Argentina*


----------



## The Replicant (18 Nov 2021)

El Sevilla no contempla la vuelta en enero de Luuk de Jong


El presidente del Sevilla, José Castro, ya avanzó hace unos días que no tenía constancia del interés de su club de recuperar a Luuk de Jong. Lo cierto es que en Nervión saben de pr




www.marca.com






ahora el Farça quiere devolver a Luk de Tronc


----------



## xilebo (18 Nov 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> El Sevilla no contempla la vuelta en enero de Luuk de Jong
> 
> 
> El presidente del Sevilla, José Castro, ya avanzó hace unos días que no tenía constancia del interés de su club de recuperar a Luuk de Jong. Lo cierto es que en Nervión saben de pr
> ...



Fue peticion expresa de koeman y para sustituir a griezmann. Ahora koeman no está, que se lo coman con paapaas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Fue peticion expresa de koeman y para sustituir a griezmann. Ahora koeman no está, que se lo coman con paapaas



pues malo no es
...otro añadir a la lista de gente arruinada por el BARSA... 
la lista de paco alcacer. deulufeu,montoya,DAVID VILLA etc...


----------



## filets (18 Nov 2021)




----------



## Nobel1 (18 Nov 2021)

Venturi dijo:


> ¿Ese el mejor pagado de España? Bartomeu se merece una insignia de oro y brillantes del Madrid.




Creo que te quedas corto, el nuevo campo debería llamarse Santiago Bartomeu.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Nov 2021)

Me acaban echando del hilo del Catalonia como siga así, joder es que no lo puedo remediar, es una comedia involuntaria todo.


----------



## Dylan Leary (18 Nov 2021)

Joder que susto, me meto en Marca y veo Realmadrid 0 - PSG 2.
Luego me he dado cuenta de que era competición femenina.


----------



## xilebo (18 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me acaban echando del hilo del Catalonia como siga así, joder es que no lo puedo remediar, es una comedia involuntaria todo.



Es el club de la comedia  y el sabado hay derby catalan


----------



## Edu.R (19 Nov 2021)

Bueno a ver la jornada de vuelta que es "peligrosa". Fuera de casa con el típico rival que parece ganable. Lo dicho, peligroso.

El Barcelona me imagino que solo por inercia/ILUSIÓ le ganará bien al Espanyol (Otra cosa es el partido contra el Benfica, que será 50-50), y el Sevilla tiene un partido fácil.

El Atleti y la Real Sociedad tienen partidos también tramposos.


----------



## xilebo (19 Nov 2021)

*La mano de Gareth*


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (20 Nov 2021)

Se están follando al United otra vez, pero no es el City ni el Liverpool o el Chelsea, es el WATFORD.....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Nov 2021)

otra vez floren hablando de una superliga que no interesa a nadie


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Nov 2021)

__





El Kun se retira por sus problemas de corazón, según Gerard Romero y Xavi lo desmiente


Sergio 'Kun' Agüero podría dejar el fútbol profesional debido a sus problemas en el corazón, diagnosticados en el encuentro ante el Alavés de liga, el pasado 30 de octubre. Casi un




www.marca.com






El único gol que ha metido con el VARsa se lo metió al Madrid!!!!!


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> otra vez floren hablando de una superliga que no interesa a nadie



El fútbol necesita más igualdad y partidos relevantes, pero no que esa igualdad y relavancia sea solo de una única élite. Creo que el planteamiento es correcto en forma, pero no en fondo.

Por ejemplo, si haces una Liga nacional de 16 equipos, el torneo es más corto (baja de 38 partidos a 30), será más igualado y cada partido tendrá más peso. Las opciones de que te gane un equipo "no esperado" aumentan y el torneo gana en reputación, porque es más difícil ganarlo. Que a la Champions vayan alomejor 2 o 3 equipos, no 4. Y que entre ellos puedan jugar más veces.

Ese es el camino... no coger 20-30 equipos, quedarse con todo y que al resto le den y se dediquen a jugar Copas federación.

El problema es que esos partidos "no relevantes" también generan ingresos, entonces quieren mantener el número de partidos y que estos sean más interesantes, lo cual es bastante complicado.

Ahora mismo, las Ligas son 38 partidos, las competiciones europeas son máximo 13 (Sin contra previas), y las Copas entre 6 y 8 partidos. Claro, para un equipo grande, 50-55 partidos relevantes, no es posible. Salvo que esos partidos se repitan con rivales relevantes, pero entonces pierden su relevancia.

Lo que pasa que el Real Madrid, al ser el club más grande de la Historia, piensa con los grandes, pero estoy seguro de que si se pensase más en "global", habría mejores soluciones.

-----

El Bayern perdió ayer, el Sevilla está perdiendo hoy... las jornadas post-FIFA/UEFA siempre son temibles.


----------



## xilebo (20 Nov 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es verdad el unico gol al madrid, pa q luego se quejen los catalanes de aguero, lo dio todo por el club  

Mientras unos se retiran....otros celebran esto

*Le habrá hecho ilusión conseguirla*


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (20 Nov 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Ni se tapan.



buen pelucón, mejor persona


----------



## Roedr (20 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> otra vez floren hablando de una superliga que no interesa a nadie



Habla por ti.


----------



## Roedr (20 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El fútbol necesita más igualdad y partidos relevantes, pero no que esa igualdad y relavancia sea solo de una única élite. Creo que el planteamiento es correcto en forma, pero no en fondo.
> 
> Por ejemplo, si haces una Liga nacional de 16 equipos, el torneo es más corto (baja de 38 partidos a 30), será más igualado y cada partido tendrá más peso. Las opciones de que te gane un equipo "no esperado" aumentan y el torneo gana en reputación, porque es más difícil ganarlo. Que a la Champions vayan alomejor 2 o 3 equipos, no 4. Y que entre ellos puedan jugar más veces.
> 
> ...



La Super Liga caerá como fruta madura, con el nombre y formato que sea, pero es inevitable por las razones que expone Floren. Se dice por ahí que hasta Infantino está de acuerdo. 

En este momento el fútbol está completamente adulterado con el doping de los golfos árabes. Por recursos propios está destinado a muchísimo dolor. Debe evolucionar para competir con otras formas de entretenimiento.

Por cierto, según las cuentas de la SL los clubes que no entrasen iban incluso a cobrar más dinero que ahora. La solución global de la que hablas es la SL.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (20 Nov 2021)

Gana el PSG

Gol del enano y Mbappé


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> La Super Liga caerá como fruta madura, con el nombre y formato que sea, pero es inevitable por las razones que expone Floren. Se dice por ahí que hasta Infantino está de acuerdo.
> 
> En este momento el fútbol está completamente adulterado con el doping de los golfos árabes. Por recursos propios está destinado a muchísimo dolor. Debe evolucionar para competir con otras formas de entretenimiento.
> 
> Por cierto, según las cuentas de la SL los clubes que no entrasen iban incluso a cobrar más dinero que ahora. La solución global de la que hablas es la SL.



chorradas ..hacer como el alaves pelear a muerte


----------



## Roedr (20 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> chorradas ..hacer como el alaves pelear a muerte



¿El Alavés pelea a muerte?. Primera noticia. Seguro que sus jugadores trabajan la mitad que los de Madrid, por eso están ahí y no en un sitio mejor.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿El Alavés pelea a muerte?. Primera noticia. Seguro que sus jugadores trabajan la mitad que los de Madrid, por eso están ahí y no en un sitio mejor.



te olvidaste lo de la temporada pasada eh?


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Nov 2021)

bueno, vamos a ver si hoy gostamos, que no lo creo


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2021)

Pues el Barcelona, hombre, por la motivación y tal, pero en la 1º parte no he visto nada que no viese con Koeman.

Algo superior a un equipo de media tabla en casa, luego el resultado será el que sea... no sé. Obviamente juzgar por 45 minutos es pronto, y más de un derbi que siempre es un partido un poco diferente, pero honestamente hoy esperaba un arrase de juego, y no se ha producido.

El partido importante es el del martes, se juegan irse a la Europa League.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2021)

Joder, vaya penalti que le acaban de regalar al Barcelona, pero señores, que con 2 repeticiones se ve que toca mucho balón y a Memphis casi ni le roza... en fin. Lamentable.

Es que no va ni a verla al monitor.


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Nov 2021)

Tebas, Rubiales y sus secuaces no van a permitir que el VARsa siga descolgándose.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2021)

Madre mia. El Espanyol dos palos, un fallo a bocajarro increible, y el Barcelona marcando el gol con un penalti que no es.

Desde luego mejora prácticamente ninguna  , hoy la Flor de Xavi o lo que sea. Me espero al martes a ver... que lo de hoy es un derbi.


----------



## ravenare (20 Nov 2021)

Hemos visto victorias de todos los colores contra la pericada, de palizas, de palizones, nos quedaba ver esto con el peor FCB de todos los tiempos jugando peor y de penalti injusto. Pero lo importante es joder a la pericada always. Alpiste per a tots.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2021)

Bueno, lo dicho. Veremos como evoluciona la cosa, pero si no hay mucha mejora, el Barcelona no puede aspirar a nada más que a meterse en Champions. Nosotros a ganar mañana, porque aquí cualquiera te hace un traje y luego nos vienen Sevilla, Atleti y Real Sociedad seguidos, y nos vamos a dejar puntos seguro.

Por cierto, ni con Xavi debutando en el banquillo en un Derbi llenan el Camp Nou.


----------



## ccc (20 Nov 2021)

Madre de dios el regalo que le acaban de dar al clocalona y el VAR no dice nada porque todo es interpretable.

Y cuando los del espanyol han subido el nivel porque tenian que buscar el empate se ha visto que el rey esta desnudo: Ocasiones claras desaprovechadas del espanyol,0 juego del Barc.

Ya sabemos porque el BCN no va a tener ningun problema para quedar minima en champions.

Eso si, la proxima semana semana se la juegan con el Benfica en casa y ahi no van a recibir ayudas arbitrales y si pierden estan al 80% fuera.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (20 Nov 2021)

No he visto el partido, he visto resumenes en youtube y he visto el penalti (!?!?!?) que les han pitado. 
La Liga esta adulteradisima, hay demasiados intereses para que el Barcelona no se descuelgue demasiado y no pierda su imagen. En una competicion neutral con arbitros que no se dejan presionar y manipular por el sistema, ese penalti no se pita en la puta vida. Asi de sencillo. 

De todos modos esta gente no da para mucho mas. Yo creo que el Benfica les va a ganar y lo va a hacer, ademas, con suficiencia. Son una banda. Mucho pase horizontal y mucha posesion, pero ocasiones de gol claras generan poquisimas en cada partido (y en defensa son de los peores equipos de la Liga, directamente). 

A poco que el Benfica este serio y acertado, les meten tres.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Madre de dios el regalo que le acaban de dar al clocalona y el VAR no dice nada porque todo es interpretable.
> 
> Y cuando los del espanyol han subido el nivel porque tenian que buscar el empate se ha visto que el rey esta desnudo: Ocasiones claras desaprovechadas del espanyol,0 juego del Barc.
> 
> ...



Y el Alemany diciendo en directo que el penalty es clarisimo . Que poca vergüenza.

Obviamente por poder, se puede pitar, porque algo de contacto hay. Pero es que el defensa claramente toca el balón y lo despeja. Claro, con el criterio que hay en España de VAR, si hay contacto, el VAR no entra (En Europa es diferente).

No hay que ser cortoplacistas, tienen que mejorar bastante, hay 2-3 jugadores con los que pueden subir algo el nivel, pero me da que el martes, si este es el nivel, el Barcelona lo tiene muy difícil para clasificarse para Octavos. Es evidente que a un partido pueden ganar, o que alomejor el Bayern el último día pasa de jugar porque no se van a jugar nada deportivamente hablando y el Benfica la prepara, pero la probabilidad no es muy alta.

No sé, el Barcelona llevaba 4 partidos seguidos en Liga sin ganar; tan malos no son, pero hoy, desde luego, en condiciones normales, el Espanyol no tendría que haber perdido.

Nosotros a ganar mañana.


----------



## Roedr (20 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Joder, vaya penalti que le acaban de regalar al Barcelona, pero señores, que con 2 repeticiones se ve que toca mucho balón y a Memphis casi ni le roza... en fin. Lamentable.
> 
> Es que no va ni a verla al monitor.



Otra vergüenza más a la larga lista... y esto no es nada con la triquiñuela que montarán para que la deuda del Farsa la paguemos todos los contribuyentes.


----------



## Roedr (20 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> *Y el Alemany diciendo en directo que el penalty es clarisimo . Que poca vergüenza.*
> 
> Obviamente por poder, se puede pitar, porque algo de contacto hay. Pero es que el defensa claramente toca el balón y lo despeja. Claro, con el criterio que hay en España de VAR, si hay contacto, el VAR no entra (En Europa es diferente).
> 
> ...



¿no ha salido ninguna a decir que les han tangado algún penalti?. Ya están faltando para sus costumbres.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Y el Alemany diciendo en directo que el penalty es clarisimo . Que poca vergüenza.
> 
> Obviamente por poder, se puede pitar, porque algo de contacto hay. Pero es que el defensa claramente toca el balón y lo despeja. Claro, con el criterio que hay en España de VAR, si hay contacto, el VAR no entra (En Europa es diferente).
> 
> ...



que el barsa no lo forman COJOS ,,


----------



## Edu.R (21 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿no ha salido ninguna a decir que les han tangado algún penalti?. Ya están faltando para sus costumbres.



No. Les dicen que si han sufrido al final, y dicen que si, pero que tendrían que haber tenido un resultado más amplio en ese momento (No sé que partido han visto, la verdad).

Laporta está intentando desviar la atención constantemente, pero tiene un número de balas límitado, y ya prácticamente no le queda ninguna. Ya ha hecho "fichajes" Paco de mierda para apelar a la nostalgia (Tipo Dani Alves), ya ha traido al entrenador soñado por la culerada (Xavi), y ya ha aprobado el crédito para el Espai (1.500 millones que ya se verá como se pagan). No tiene nada más que venderle a la culerada mirando hacia el futuro. Solo le queda apretar el culo, que con Xavi mejoren y salvar la temporada, y luego que toda la hornada joven rinda más o menos a medio plazo.

Porque si alguno se piensa que esta panda va a dar el nivel que tuvieron Puyol, Iniesta y compañía, va apañado. El problema es que como las cosas se empiecen a torcer, el riesgo de milanización es evidente. Deberían plantearse intentar pelear los títulos nacionales cuando se pueda, y no hacer el ridículo en Europa (Y jugar la Champions, porque empiezas metiéndote en la Europa League y...). Eso 2-3 años vista, y si todo va bien, entonces pueden empezar a meter mano en el mercado y empezar a construir algo competitivo de verdad.

Yo si fuese del Barcelona tendría muchas, pero que muchas dudas, está todo puesto en la misma cesta.


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2021)




----------



## Roedr (21 Nov 2021)

He estado viendo algún resumen de Super Floren caminando sobre las aguas.

Al parecer lo del cesped es tan complejo como parece. Es un sistema totalmente novedoso. Han pedio un préstamo para implementar el sistema. En fin, esperemos que vaya bien porque se ve complicadito. De aquí salimos a lomos o a la enfermería.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, lo dicho. Veremos como evoluciona la cosa, pero si no hay mucha mejora, el Barcelona no puede aspirar a nada más que a meterse en Champions. Nosotros a ganar mañana, porque aquí cualquiera te hace un traje y luego nos vienen Sevilla, Atleti y Real Sociedad seguidos, y nos vamos a dejar puntos seguro.
> 
> Por cierto, ni con Xavi debutando en el banquillo en un Derbi llenan el Camp Nou.



Ybajando a 30 euros la entrada.


----------



## Tubiegah (21 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


>


----------



## Harkkonen (21 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> No. Les dicen que si han sufrido al final, y dicen que si, pero que tendrían que haber tenido un resultado más amplio en ese momento (No sé que partido han visto, la verdad).
> 
> Laporta está intentando desviar la atención constantemente, pero tiene un número de balas límitado, y ya prácticamente no le queda ninguna. Ya ha hecho "fichajes" Paco de mierda para apelar a la nostalgia (Tipo Dani Alves), ya ha traido al entrenador soñado por la culerada (Xavi), y ya ha aprobado el crédito para el Espai (1.500 millones que ya se verá como se pagan). No tiene nada más que venderle a la culerada mirando hacia el futuro. Solo le queda apretar el culo, que con Xavi mejoren y salvar la temporada, y luego que toda la hornada joven rinda más o menos a medio plazo.
> 
> ...



El Barcelona acaba siendo SAD en breve, y en ese momento a ver si podemos competir con ellos...


----------



## Harkkonen (21 Nov 2021)

Partido muy importante hoy para hacer colchón con Sevilla tb.

Si en diciembre ganamos a Sevilla y Atleti nos descolgamos y el funcionario puede empezar a rotar algo más en enero y febrero para llegar al 100% al último trimestre.

A ver si Rodry está para jugar.


----------



## Harkkonen (21 Nov 2021)

A Marcelo, Isco, Bale, Hazard, Jovic y Mariano les daba vacaciones hasta junio y después todos al carrer

Gutierrez, Blanco, Marvin, Peter, Arribas y Latasa aportarían mucho más.

Al igual que Morante y las perlas de la cantera Iglesias y Marín


----------



## Harkkonen (21 Nov 2021)

El Madrid tiene que tener un portero Top, 5 defensas Top, 5 centrocampistas Top y 4 delanteros Top.

Los otros 8/10 jugadores de plantilla deben de ser canteranos y ahora tenemos la mejor hornada desde la Quinta del Buitre



Courtois - Cantera

Carvajal - Marvin

Alaba, Militao, Fofana, Marin

Mendy - Gutierrez

Casemiro, Touchanemi

Kroos, Valverde, Camavinga, Iglesias

Mbappe, Haaland, Vini, Rodry, Benzema, Latasa


----------



## The Replicant (21 Nov 2021)

después de la exhibición del Farça del cortacéspet de ayer creo que más vale retirarse de la liga









Xavi: "Hemos rozado la excelencia"


Xavi Hernández dio mucho valor al triunfo obtenido ante el Espanyol, aunque admitiendo las cosas que el partido deja por mejorar: "Hay que entender mejor cuándo atac...




www.mundodeportivo.com





van a arrasar con todo

taluecs


----------



## Edu.R (21 Nov 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> después de la exhibición del Farça del cortacéspet de ayer creo que más vale retirarse de la liga
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sé si las risas van a empezar el martes, pero cojo palomitas.

Hacía años que el Espanyol no tenía opciones de nada en el Camp Nou, y ayer no mereció perder. Si esa es la excelencia, va a ser divertido... aunque si se refiere al árbitro, desde luego lleva razón. Rozó la excelencia.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 Nov 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> después de la exhibición del Farça del cortacéspet de ayer creo que más vale retirarse de la liga
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mira mira que es tonto el payaso catalufo ese.


----------



## DRIDMA (21 Nov 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> El Barcelona acaba siendo SAD en breve, y en ese momento a ver si podemos competir con ellos...



Pobre iluso... esto se lo arregla el bobierno, como en tiempos de Franco.


----------



## DRIDMA (21 Nov 2021)

Menuda novedad.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2021)

Parece poco atractivo el partido de hoy, al menos podría ser titular el gordo de hazard para reírnos un poco.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Nov 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> El Madrid tiene que tener un portero Top, 5 defensas Top, 5 centrocampistas Top y 4 delanteros Top.
> 
> Los otros 8/10 jugadores de plantilla deben de ser canteranos y ahora tenemos la mejor hornada desde la Quinta del Buitre
> 
> ...



Eres más de FIFA 22 modo club o de Football Manager? Porque vaya lista de Papá Noel, hamijo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 Nov 2021)

El Madrid no llega al 2022.

Siempre juegan los mismos.

El viejo los va a cascar antes de reyes


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2021)

De 100 a 200 euros la entrada. Pues nada, sigamos así. Cuando la gente pase del fútbol ya se quejarán.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Parece poco atractivo el partido de hoy, al menos podría ser titular el gordo de hazard para reírnos un poco.



Yo quiero ver a Robert poniéndose nervioso. La educación emocional no es lo suyo.


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2021)

Se trasga la magedia...


----------



## JimTonic (21 Nov 2021)

todo el mundo deberia ser de profesional como marcelo, no juego, pero no doy problemas, mirad su actitud y mirad la de ramos


----------



## JimTonic (21 Nov 2021)

se han itnercambiado entre modric y ausencio en la banda derecha?? modricc de extremo???


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2021)

Cada vez veo mas negrocs en el magerit...


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2021)

Zidanne dice no al manchester united porque su mujer no se quiere ir alli


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2021)

Zidanne al psg y pochetinno al MU


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2021)

De momento truño de partido.


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2021)

Menudo caño le acaban de hacer al vini jajajaj


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2021)

gooool de ausencio


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2021)

Gol de Ause. Estaba tan Ause que los del Graná ni se han dado cuenta de que estaba.


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2021)

Madre mia, gol de ausencio.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2021)

partido-siesta de manual


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2021)

¿Por qué enseña el dorsal como reivindicándose?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2021)

Coño, el calvo acaba de colarme un anuncio.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Por qué enseña el dorsal como reivindicándose?



está "haciendo marca" pa la play


----------



## JimTonic (21 Nov 2021)

hombre el ausencio


no era facil que ha pillado el balon a 40 metros de la porteria


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> hombre el ausencio
> 
> 
> no era facil que ha pillado el balon a 40 metros de la porteria



Tendrá agujetas.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2021)

se le caen los goles al madrit


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2021)

Dios el Graná, tiene tan mala pinta como el Cadiz.


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2021)

balla mierda...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (21 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> balla mierda...



gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaall


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> balla mierda...



yo ya lo quito, está tol pescao vendido ya.
Me voy a poner una peli del Leslie Nielssen


----------



## Papá Maravilla (21 Nov 2021)

Bien hoy el equipo. mucho más Real Madrid que Negral Madrid. Dos goles de dos españoles. Y en Granada, culmen de La Reconquista.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2021)

Haber, no tenemos el nivel de juego del equipo del mejor entrenador FIFA Xavi posesió, pero estamos en ello, parece un partido fácil, el segundo gol la defensa del Granada es muy poco profesional.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Nov 2021)

Asensio no es tan malo como lo pintamos.

Vale que nunca va a ser Balón de Oro, y que el comentario del carro fue motivo de despido procedente, pero las plantillas necesitan 5-6 suplentes de buen nivel y que puedan jugar 2 o 3 roles distintos y ahí le da de sobra.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2021)

Qué partido más fácil.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Asensio no es tan malo como lo pintamos.
> 
> Vale que nunca va a ser Balón de Oro, y que el comentario del carro fue motivo de despido procedente, pero las plantillas necesitan 5-6 suplentes de buen nivel y que puedan jugar 2 o 3 roles distintos y ahí le da de sobra.




Depende de en qué apoca del Madrid le da o no, apareció con unos cuantos goles espectaculares, y solo cuando el Madrid se deshizo de los suplentes caros, es cuando se le dio protagonismo, que no aprovecho.

Para ratos o emergencias no es un pata palo eso está claro, pero no esta por encima de la media, de momento mantiene velocidad y buen disparo, en un Madrid más armado no es titular, porque en este que es uno de los peores Madrid de plantilla en los últimos 10 años no es titular tampoco.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> yo ya lo quito, está tol pescao vendido ya.
> Me voy a poner una peli del Leslie Nielssen



Vuelve que se pone interesante.


----------



## DRIDMA (21 Nov 2021)

Si es que no se puede tener un partido tranquilo y controlado...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2021)

*Maldini:

modric no es jugador para el real Madrid.


Menuda tela el pájaro este.*


----------



## Roedr (21 Nov 2021)

me acabo de enterar que estamos jugando, veo la alineación y me sorprendo que Carletto vuelva a hacer lo mismo que ha hecho toda su vida: no rotar una mierda. 

En fin, a ver si aguantamos. Me voy al fbstream a ver la segunda parte.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (21 Nov 2021)

Típico partido que creemos tener controlado y la acabamos cagando. A ver si salen enchufados en la segunda parte y metemos dos goles más. 

P.S. El Granada tiene mala pinta, van a sufrir para mantenerse en primera.


----------



## Roedr (21 Nov 2021)

La leche, estoy viendo en el fbstream un canal inglés, y en el medio están con los comerciales. Están poniendo un publi-reportaje del cava del Penedés. No paran de hablar del Spanish type of wine, aparecen varios pavos hablando, y todos en españolazo jajajajaja

Como se enteren los catalufos residentes del foro hay visitas de urgencia al hospital por crisis de ansiedad.

Para ser un catalufo lazi feliz el truco es no salir de tractoria.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2021)

Haber si mete a hazard para reírnos o a camavinga para darle más velocidad al juego, es un buen partido para el mamadou.


----------



## fachacine (21 Nov 2021)

Un milagro que la primera parte no haya acabado 0-4. Por cierto si llega a ser Mourinho el entrenador a Vinicius le cae una bronca tremenda en el descanso por la falta de tensión en el balón que pierde y acaba en gol del Granada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2021)

Vinicius sigue durmiendose a la hora de definir.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (21 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> La leche, estoy viendo en el fbstream un canal inglés, y en el medio están con los comerciales. Están poniendo un publi-reportaje del cava del Penedés. No paran de hablar del Spanish type of wine, aparecen varios pavos hablando, y todos en españolazo jajajajaja
> 
> Como se enteren los catalufos residentes del foro hay visitas de urgencia al hospital por crisis de ansiedad.
> 
> Para ser un catalufo lazi feliz el truco es no salir de tractoria.



litel suis mediterranean countri tipe of wain estaría mejor


----------



## Roedr (21 Nov 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> litel suis mediterranean countri tipe of wain estaría mejor



Hay pocas embajadas catalanas, necesitan más corregir estas fugas de matrix.


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> La leche, estoy viendo en el fbstream un canal inglés, y en el medio están con los comerciales. Están poniendo un publi-reportaje del cava del Penedés. No paran de hablar del Spanish type of wine, aparecen varios pavos hablando, y todos en españolazo jajajajaja
> 
> Como se enteren los catalufos residentes del foro hay visitas de urgencia al hospital por crisis de ansiedad.
> 
> Para ser un catalufo lazi feliz el truco es no salir de tractoria.



@Lemavos


----------



## Señor Moscoso (21 Nov 2021)

Amego balon dor


----------



## Roedr (21 Nov 2021)

Los del Grana son malos hasta para dos toquecitos entre ellos.


----------



## Roedr (21 Nov 2021)

Carletto, cabrón, saca a todo el centro del cambo y Benzemá para que decansen un poco...


----------



## fachacine (21 Nov 2021)

Joder era ridículo que el resultado estuviera ajustado


----------



## JimTonic (21 Nov 2021)

eso es un equipo


el vini hace un gesto para que se la pase al modric

el modric pyuede marcar y se la pasa a vinicius



eso es un equipo, nunca podran contra esto


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2021)

Es un partido para hazard e Isco, la pareja de oro.

Los golden boys del Madrid.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (21 Nov 2021)

Tenemos ochocientos partidos en una semana y aun no mete cambios


----------



## Roedr (21 Nov 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Tenemos ochocientos partidos en una semana y aun no mete cambios



No aprende... en su primera etapa, con una de las mejores plantillas de la historia del fútbol, terminó fundiendo al equipo titular y él en la calle. Esta vez tiene la ayuda del gran Pintus, pero ni así.


----------



## JimTonic (21 Nov 2021)

vinicius dos rojas


----------



## Señor Moscoso (21 Nov 2021)

Quita a O Rei por si le dan un patadon en vendetta, no por el descanso


----------



## filets (21 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> No aprende... en su primera etapa, con una de las mejores plantillas de la historia del fútbol, terminó fundiendo al equipo titular y él en la calle. Esta vez tiene la ayuda del gran Pintus, pero ni así.



tampoco es que haya mucho en el banquillo


----------



## filets (21 Nov 2021)

Ahora SI QUE TIENE QUE SACAR A JOVIC
y a Camavinga


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2021)

Joder el Granada flojito flojito.

Vamos joder que entre hazard el mago del balón.


----------



## filets (21 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder el Granada flojito flojito.
> 
> Vamos joder que entre hazard el mago del balón.



Jovic, Camavinga e Isco

Balon de Oro Balcanico, CentroAfricano y Fifa Gord Player


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2021)

Jajajaja isco


----------



## ccc (21 Nov 2021)

No entiendo a Carleto:

El partido esta ganado, se ha jugado bien. Por que no saca a Camavinga, a Jovic y a Vallejo.


----------



## filets (21 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajajaja isco



Hay rumores de que Isco se ha ofrecido al Varsa


----------



## ccc (21 Nov 2021)

ccc dijo:


> No entiendo a Carleto:
> 
> El partido esta ganado, se ha jugado bien. Por que no saca a Camavinga, a Jovic y a Vallejo.



Joder, hay que esperar al minuto 80? No lo entiendo, ya en el minuto 65 lo podia hacer.


----------



## JimTonic (21 Nov 2021)

pues yo me he metido un reserva y un platazo de cordero que me sobro de una cena del viernes.


por la mañana con la bici en la playa 


y ahora un gin y a dormir la siesta


un domingo pleno, me falta el puro


----------



## filets (21 Nov 2021)

Ancelotti no llega al nivel de Xavi, pero no esta mal


----------



## HArtS (21 Nov 2021)

Vinicius el mejor jugador de la liga ahora mismo, eso es indiscutible.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2021)

filets dijo:


> Ancelotti no llega al nivel de Xavi, pero no esta mal




Joder filetes pero es que ancelloti todavía no tiene ni la mitad de títulos que Xavi.

Aún no se pueden comparar.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (21 Nov 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Típico partido que creemos tener controlado y la acabamos cagando. A ver si salen enchufados en la segunda parte y metemos dos goles más.
> 
> P.S. El Granada tiene mala pinta, van a sufrir para mantenerse en primera.



O largan a Moreno ya o son carne de segunda. Para mantener plantillas tan escasas de calidad hace falta gente experta, o como el caso del anterior, uno que haya ascendido al grupo y crean en el.


----------



## HArtS (21 Nov 2021)

Por cierto sobre Vinicius, no deja de impresionarme su habilidad para fabricar faltas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Por cierto sobre Vinicius, no deja de impresionarme su habilidad para fabricar faltas.




A mi no deja de impresionarme lo feo que es el cabron.

En lo futbolístico, aún le queda por mejorar resistencia y definición más rápida de cara a gol, el resto de cosas las ha mejorado mucho este año.


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Nov 2021)

Le ha venido de fábula que dejaran al granada con 10 toda la segunda mitac prácticamente.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (21 Nov 2021)

Excelente segunda parte y dos goles más.
Muy buen partido del Madrid, 4-1, líderes (a falra de lo que haga la Real Sociedas con el Valencia) y buenas rotaciones para el tsunami que se nos viene.

¡Hala Madrid!


----------



## The Replicant (21 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Zidanne al psg y pochetinno al MU



eso será si quiere la mujer de Pochetinno

taluecs


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Nov 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> eso será si quiere la mujer de Pochetinno
> 
> taluecs



Al United le hace falta alguien que largue a Ronaldo, sino no va a oír el himno Champions en varias temporadas.

Con ZZ Ronaldo titular hasta que le salgan canas y barriga.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (21 Nov 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> eso es un equipo
> 
> 
> el vini hace un gesto para que se la pase al modric
> ...



Ese gol ha sido una belleza. El 3-1, me parece. Jugadón de Benzema, le sigue Vini y el francés aguanta para meterle un pase en profundidad a Modric quien se la pobe en bandeja a Vini para que marque. 

El Madrid ha jugado de puta madre hoy (y sin sudar demasiado). Si llega a jugar así el Barça contra el Español tenemos horas de onanismo periodístico. 

Muy bien el Madrid, joder. Así da gusto.


----------



## Fiodor (21 Nov 2021)

Uno de los mejores partidos de la temporada. También es cierto que la defensa rival ha sido muy floja... Viendo el buen partido de Asensio y Nacho, creo que es positivo que en este tipo de partidos haya rotaciones. No pueden jugar siempre los mismos, porque llegarán muertos al final de temporada, como pasó el año pasado en los partidos contra el Chelsea...


----------



## Roedr (21 Nov 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Al United le hace falta alguien que largue a Ronaldo, sino no va a oír el himno Champions en varias temporadas.
> 
> Con ZZ Ronaldo titular hasta que le salgan canas y barriga.



ZZ haría del MU un equipo competitivo. Algo que no son desde Ferguson.


----------



## Roedr (21 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A mi no deja de impresionarme lo feo que es el cabron.
> 
> En lo futbolístico, aún le queda por mejorar resistencia y definición más rápida de cara a gol, el resto de cosas las ha mejorado mucho este año.



Lo que comentas en el segundo párrafo es remediable. Lo del primero no tiene solución. Cada año más feo que el anterior.


----------



## JimTonic (21 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Le ha venido de fábula que dejaran al granada con 10 toda la segunda mitac prácticamente.



hombre para eso tienes un delantero que provoca faltas y no a arbitros que se las inventan como en el barca.

a proposito ha provocado dos expulsiones


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (21 Nov 2021)

Partido homenaje al madridista Escohotado.


----------



## Hannibal (21 Nov 2021)

He leído por ahí que el rival muy flojo y tal. Pero yo recuerdo que más de un partido con un rival flojo, el Madrid baja los brazos y el rival se acaba metiendo; de hecho hoy mismo ha pasado con el 1-2. Lo que pasa es que hoy, tras el descanso, no sólo meten el tercero sino que tras meterlo han seguido como si nada. Si hacen eso siempre, nuestro corazón lo agradecerá.

Dejo un par de, creo, buenas noticias que ha dado el abuelo en la rueda de prensa.

_ "Físicamente el equipo está bien, pero he visto cansado a Militao y la verdad es que Nacho lo ha hecho muy bien.* Puede ser que haya cambios en los próximos partidos*, confío en los que juegan menos". 

"No hay mucho que decir, el nivel de los tres es muy alto, siguen siendo para mí los mejores medios del mundo. Está dinámica de los tres me sorprende, porque hacen cosas que yo no les pido, sino que les salen de forma natural. Han estado en el pasado, siguen en el presente y ya veremos el futuro dentro de diez años, aunque para eso tenemos a *Camavinga, Valverde y Blanco*". _

Siempre le hemos echado en cara al abuelo que queme a los 11 de siempre. Si cumple lo que dice, veremos rotaciones y además parece que sí cuenta con Blanco; a ver si le empezamos a ver.

También es cierto que con el calendario que viene, no hay mucha opción. Creo que tenemos 7 partidos en 22 días, según el juntaletras de Vomistar.


----------



## josemanuelb (21 Nov 2021)

Buen partido.

El día que se retiren Modric y Kroos vamos a estar 10 años buscando centrocampistas. Lo que han dado y dan. Históricos.


----------



## Venturi (21 Nov 2021)

filets dijo:


> Ancelotti no llega al nivel de Xavi, pero no esta mal



Es que no puede llegar jamas. Ancelotti solo ha ganado 3 champions con 3 equipos distintos mientras que Xavi es el mismísimo inventor del fútbol según sus acólitos.


----------



## ccc (21 Nov 2021)

Vini a dia de hoy no tiene precio, porque el madrid no vende ni por 200M, ni lo cambia a pelo por Haaland, ni por Mbappe. Ademas el chaval tiene un salario de "mierda" y un contrato con algunos anyos por delante. Mirad un partido de esta temporada y comparad con los partidos de Neymar, de Messi o de quien os salga de los cojones: Solo Mbappe te puede gustar mas y sera unicamente por la definicion, no por la capqcidad de desequilibrar defensas.

Respecto al Madrid, esta semana tiene el partido mas importante que es contra el Sheriff, si lo gana esta clasificado y puede ser que incluso entre ya como primero de grupo, con lo que tendria un partido gratis, en vez de uno a vida o muerte.

Ancelotti va a exprimir al equipo titular, eso esta claro, la cuestion es si despues cuando no puedan ni con sus piernas va a dejarlos en el equipo titular y eso lo digo tb por Benzemalo.

Por ultimo ya oigo lo de siempre que si modric, que si Kroos y Casemiro son la mejor media del mundo; siempre la misma musica que se acaba diluyendo como el azucarillo cuando vienen los equipos fuertes de la champions y se nos mean encima y vemos a Modric llegar tarde a todas las pelotas, ni poder seguir el ritmo de juego: La unica posibilidad de hacer algo en la champions es darle chances a Camavinga y ver si realmente apunta a ser un jugador que puede ayudar en el medio del campo con kroos y valverde.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Nov 2021)

Bueno, con el empate de la Real Sociedad ante el Valencia, nos quedamos primeros (Con un partido menos). Buen trabajo hoy, aunque ahora viene "to lo gordo".

De momento a ganar el miércoles en Moldavia para tener la Champions cerrada, al menos con la clasificación (No vaya a ser), y luego contra Sevilla, Real Sociedad y Atlético en Liga, seguidos, a sumar todo lo que se pueda. Una vez pase este duro enlazado, tendremos un calendario algo más relejado y ojalá con cierta ventaja.

Sigo pensando que para la Liga somos favoritos, con nuestros petardazos, pero favoritos.

Por cierto, un dato tonto, somos el equipo de toda la Liga que menos partidos ha jugado de momento en casa (5 de 13). El Barcelona, junto con el Celta, el que más (8 de 13).

El Barcelona de los 20 puntos, 17 los ha conseguido en casa, y 3 fuera. Nosotros de los 30 puntos, en casa 11, y fuera 19.


----------



## ccc (21 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, con el empate de la Real Sociedad ante el Valencia, nos quedamos primeros (Con un partido menos). Buen trabajo hoy, aunque ahora viene "to lo gordo".
> 
> De momento a ganar el miércoles en Moldavia para tener la Champions cerrada, al menos con la clasificación (No vaya a ser), y luego contra Sevilla, Real Sociedad y Atlético en Liga, seguidos, a sumar todo lo que se pueda. Una vez pase este duro enlazado, tendremos un calendario algo más relejado y ojalá con cierta ventaja.
> 
> ...



Ancelotti no ha ganado muchas ligas, no rota mucho y tiene una plantilla envejecida que en algun momento se va a caer; sin embargo, podemos decir que somos favoritos, porque:

- Tenemos al jugador mas desequilibrante de la liga y que con Ancelotti esta mas liberado de tareas defensivas (que con el calvo de ZZ), que esta aprendiendo a jugar sin balon y aprovechar los espacios (gracias Ancelotti) y que goza de la confianza de su tecnico (con el calvo estaria jugando Hazard el 70% de los partidos porque necesita partidos para coger la forma).

- El centro del campo actual deberia de bastar para ganar la liga: en europa es otra cosa; lo triste es que tenemos a un tio como Kroos que aun sigue siendo muy valido, pero no hay ninguna combinacion que te de para competir contra un chelsea, psg o un city: Es lo que hay.

Por otra parte, tenemos algunos puntos debiles:

- Yo de Vini me fio para que termine la liga con 16 goles y 8 asistencias; del que no me fio es de Benzema, sus estadisticas y su juego van a ir a peor: su carrera y su edad asi lo demuestra.

- La defensa titular es muy buena para la liga, pero si lesiona Carvajal tenemos un problema; lo mismo podemos decir de Mendy. Es que con esta defensa se puede competir hasta en europa, el problema es si se cae alguno de los titulares.

El atletico puede ir a mas y el sevilla esta jugando algo mejor que al comienzo, fijaros incluso que es con el madrid, el equipo con mayor diferencia de goles a su favor.

Si el madrid es favorito o no, lo veremos en los proximos partidos: Si el madrid hace un buen papel en las proximas semanas y los otros se dejan puntos, seguramente ganemos la liga, incluso con un tio como carleto.


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Nov 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> hombre para eso tienes un delantero que provoca faltas y no a arbitros que se las inventan como en el barca.
> 
> a proposito ha provocado dos expulsiones



roja, roja! 

Hay que protejer a binichusta 
Un reglamento especial para binichusta!


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> ZZ haría del MU un equipo competitivo. Algo que no son desde Ferguson.



CR7 es el delantero que menos presiona de toda la Premier League, y el Manchester pasa de ser el 3er equipo que más presionaba sin Ronaldo al 16° que menos presiona con Ronaldo. Para que te hagas una idea Timo Werner, un jugador mediocre pero en un muy buen equipo, presiona 5 veces más que Ronaldo. No 5 veces más por partido, sino lo que hace Ronaldo MULTIPLICADO por 5.

Un equipo de élite hoy en día no puede permitirse poner un jugador así de titular.


----------



## filets (22 Nov 2021)

> Yo voy por la calle con la mascarilla y la gente me grita....Presiiii ficha a Mbappeeeeee.... -y usted qué les dice? -ehh?? Que qué les digo?? Que tranquilos.....


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, con el empate de la Real Sociedad ante el Valencia, nos quedamos primeros (Con un partido menos). Buen trabajo hoy, aunque ahora viene "to lo gordo".
> 
> De momento a ganar el miércoles en Moldavia para tener la Champions cerrada, al menos con la clasificación (No vaya a ser), y luego contra Sevilla, Real Sociedad y Atlético en Liga, seguidos, a sumar todo lo que se pueda. Una vez pase este duro enlazado, tendremos un calendario algo más relejado y ojalá con cierta ventaja.
> 
> ...



Lo de los partidos en casa/fuera es muy buen dato, de tonto nada. En circunstancias normales nos puede bastar con empatarle a los equipos chungos y esperar a que el calendario se compense.

Y espero ansioso una oferta del Manchester por Lopetegui y así nos quitamos un problema.


----------



## The Replicant (22 Nov 2021)

Venturi dijo:


> Es que no puede llegar jamas. Ancelotti solo ha ganado 3 champions con 3 equipos distintos mientras que Xavi es el mismísimo inventor del fútbol según sus acólitos.



la champions es un torneo lamantabla comparado con la liga de Qatar

taluecs


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2021)




----------



## The Replicant (22 Nov 2021)

el problema de Vini es que al ser del Madrid van a por él y cualquier dia le parten la pierna

si fuera del Farça no podrían ni tocarlo y con sólo soplar ya se iria al suelo


----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2021)

Por cierto, lamentable lo de Isco. No aportando casi nada y encima se encabrona.

Con la política de fichajes del Barcelona, tiene muchas papeletas para acabar allí el año que viene.


----------



## Woden (22 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Por cierto, lamentable lo de Isco. No aportando casi nada y encima se encabrona.
> 
> Con la política de fichajes del Barcelona, tiene muchas papeletas para acabar allí el año que viene.



Me daría mucho lol verle hacer la croqueta en el Campo Nuevo.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (22 Nov 2021)

Buenas shurs,

tras una ausencia en la que no he dejado de leeros, vengo a sacar pecho y repartir owneds a los que decían incluso en la temporada pasada que Vinicius era un paquete. Yo era de los que siempre lo defendí y me llena de odgullo y sadisfacción ver como está evolucionando.

Vinicius era un crío cuando llegó. ¿Dónde estaban cracks consagrados hoy en día a esa edad? Pues eso. Un jugador con esa velocidad, ese regate y esa calidad técnica hay que cuidarlo y si no se tuerce por mala cabeza (toquemos madera, espero que el tik tok y toda esa mierda no lo aparte de la profesionalidad que es imprescindible) o lesiones puede llegar a ser un crack de los gordos. Pero aquí si no mete 30 goles en la primera temporada ya no valía. Nunca le puedes exigir a un chaval de 18-20 años como a uno de 25.

Luego el año pasado con ZZ sufrió una involución y empezó a dar pasecitos para atrás. Ahora es el mejor del equipo. Él lo sabe, la afición lo sabe, sus compañeros lo saben y los rivales también lo saben (aunque estos ya lo sabían). No lo pueden parar con espacios. Es un espectáculo. 

Ahora el que juega con el rival es Benzema. Vinicius reparte asistencias casi todos los partidos. Ayer Benzema fue un rata al no pasar el balón a Vini en un par de contras en la que iban los dos, quiso finalizar él y falló. Luego en la del gol se la pasó a Modric. Si tuviésemos un goleador nato como era Hugo Sánchez, se iba a hartar de marcar goles.


----------



## ccc (22 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Por cierto, lamentable lo de Isco. No aportando casi nada y encima se encabrona.
> 
> Con la política de fichajes del Barcelona, tiene muchas papeletas para acabar allí el año que viene.



Ojala, pero los del barcelona no son tontos; Isco es lento con el balon en los pies, lento en la transicion y no aclara ningun tipo de jugada: Incluso Xavi lo puso de ejemplo de lo que no seria un mediocentro del BCN; jugadores que son BCN "ADN" del madrid: Kroos y Odegaard. El Modric de hace 5-8 anyos estaba simplemente a otro nivel: Encajaba con cualquier sistema, cualquier superequipo, simplemente por una calidad y un fisico inigualabales que le permitian ser el mediocentro total (vamos otro Redondo, pero que ademas no se lesionaba apenas). Casemiro, por otras razones, pero al igual que tios como Isco, no les cuadran con su sistema. Y por cierto, tampoco me desagrada su idea como alternativa, pues lo que se pide es que todos los centrocampistas puedan jugar el balon con criterio (cosa que Case no hace pues lo unico que hace es dar la pelota a Kroos o Modric para que ellos continuen, muy diferente a lo que hace p.ej. Busquets). El problema es que ellos, la secta, convierten una alternativa valida, en dogma y asi les va y peor que les va a ir, mientras que no bajen del burro.


----------



## Roedr (22 Nov 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> CR7 es el delantero que menos presiona de toda la Premier League, y el Manchester pasa de ser el 3er equipo que más presionaba sin Ronaldo al 16° que menos presiona con Ronaldo. Para que te hagas una idea Timo Werner, un jugador mediocre pero en un muy buen equipo, presiona 5 veces más que Ronaldo. No 5 veces más por partido, sino lo que hace Ronaldo MULTIPLICADO por 5.
> 
> Un equipo de élite hoy en día no puede permitirse poner un jugador así de titular.



¿Y quién te dice que CR7 iba a ser titular con ZZ?. A lo mejor para ir ahí les pedía antes que le hicieran el trabajo sucio. Yo creo que ZZ como mínimo verá lo que ve todo el mundo.


----------



## Roedr (22 Nov 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Ojala, pero los del barcelona no son tontos; Isco es lento con el balon en los pies, lento en la transicion y no aclara ningun tipo de jugada: Incluso Xavi lo puso de ejemplo de lo que no seria un mediocentro del BCN; jugadores que son BCN "ADN" del madrid: Kroos y Odegaard. El Modric de hace 5-8 anyos estaba simplemente a otro nivel: Encajaba con cualquier sistema, cualquier superequipo, simplemente por una calidad y un fisico inigualabales que le permitian ser el mediocentro total (vamos otro Redondo, pero que ademas no se lesionaba apenas). Casemiro, por otras razones, pero al igual que tios como Isco, no les cuadran con su sistema. Y por cierto, tampoco me desagrada su idea como alternativa, pues lo que se pide es que todos los centrocampistas puedan jugar el balon con criterio (cosa que Case no hace pues lo unico que hace es dar la pelota a Kroos o Modric para que ellos continuen, muy diferente a lo que hace p.ej. Busquets). El problema es que ellos, la secta, convierten una alternativa valida, en dogma y asi les va y peor que les va a ir, mientras que no bajen del burro.



Imagino que si pueden, lo ficharán, aunque sólo sea por la ilusión de creerse que joden al Madrid. Otra cosa es que Isco se vaya a ir, porque a su edad terminará donde más le paguen, que no creo que sea mucho.


----------



## _Suso_ (22 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Imagino que si pueden, lo ficharán, *aunque sólo sea por la ilusión de creerse que joden al Madrid*. Otra cosa es que Isco se vaya a ir, porque a su edad terminará donde más le paguen, que no creo que sea mucho.



No olvidemos que fueron capaces de fichar a Prosinecki, pensando eso mismo


----------



## filets (22 Nov 2021)

Si Isco quiere fichar por el Varsa tiene que hacer un Luis Enrique: hablar mal del Madrid, decir que era culé desde pequeñito y soltar alguna frase en catalá. Mejor todavia si asegura que los catalanes son una raza superior


Y ojala piquen porque menudo paquetazo es. Un jugador tan lento no puede jugar en primera division. Seguramente acabe en el Málaga


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2021)

La FIFA anunció el nombre de los diez finalistas al premio The Best, el que reconoce al mejor jugador de 2021. *Benzema se cuela en un elenco de jugadores en el que hay otros favoritos como Messi, Lewandowski o Jorginho.* También hay estrellas rutilantes como Cristiano Ronaldo, Haaland, Mbappé o Salah, aunque algunos no tienen apenas opciones de llevarse el premio, que se concederá el 17 de enero a través de una ceremonia online. Los finalistas son:

*Karim Benzema (Francia, Real Madrid)*
*Kevin De Bruyne (Bélgica / Manchester City)*
*Cristiano Ronaldo (Portugal / Juventus FC / Manchester United)*
*Robert Lewandowski (Polonia / Bayern)*
*Lionel Messi (Argentina / Barcelona / Paris Saint-Germain)*
*Neymar (Brasil / Paris Saint-Germain)*
*Erling Haaland (Noruega / Borussia Dortmund)*
*Jorginho (Italia / Chelsea)*
*N’Golo Kanté (Francia / Chelsea)*
*Kylian Mbappé (Francia / Paris Saint-Germain)*
*Mohamed Salah (Egipto / Liverpool)*


----------



## ccc (22 Nov 2021)

ccc dijo:


> , pero los del barcelona no son tontos; Isco es lento con el balon en los pies, lento en la transicion y no aclara ningun tipo de jugada: Incluso Xavi lo puso de ejemplo de lo que no seria un mediocentro del BCN; jugadores que son BCN "ADN" del madrid: Kroos y Odegaard. El Modric de hace 5-8 anyos estaba simplemente a otro nivel: Encajaba con cualquier sistema, cualquier superequipo, simplemente por una calidad y un fisico inigualabales que le permitian ser el mediocentro total (vamos otro Redondo, pero que ademas no se lesionaba apenas). Casemiro, por otras razones, pero al igual que tios como Isco, no les cuadran con su sistema. Y por cierto, tampoco me desagrada su idea como alternativa, pues lo que se pide es que todos los centrocampistas puedan jugar el balon con criterio (cosa que Case no hace pues lo unico que hace es dar la pelota a Kroos o Modric para que ellos continuen, muy diferente a lo que hace p.ej. Busquets). El problema es que ellos, la secta, convierten un





Roedr dijo:


> Imagino que si pueden, lo ficharán, aunque sólo sea por la ilusión de creerse que joden al Madrid. Otra cosa es que Isco se vaya a ir, porque a su edad terminará donde más le paguen, que no creo que sea mucho.



Si lo intentan se lo van a llevar, porque Isco a dia de hoy no va a recibir ninguna oferta minimamente interesante: No ha jugado apenas en los ultimos anyos, 0 profesionalidad, 0 sacrificio (ademas de lento, ni presiona) y jugador que no sirve para el furbol moderno.

A mi no me cuadra ni para el Sevilla (y eso que esta Lopetegui), ni para un Top 5 de la liga espayola o italiana; este se va a ir a un equipo de media tabla, cobrando 2 millones de euros (maximo) y, si tiene suerte y cuadra en el sistema estaran todos contentos, sino ademas le echaran unas piedras y el tio vivira amargado, pensando que deberia ser la super-star del madrid, cuando lo cierto, es que nunca deberia haber vestido la camiseta blanca.

Si lo ficha el BCN abrimos una botella de champan, porque estos se estarian cavando su propia tumba por 3 anyos o mas.


----------



## Venturi (22 Nov 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Si lo intentan se lo van a llevar, porque Isco a dia de hoy no va a recibir ninguna oferta minimamente interesante: No ha jugado apenas en los ultimos anyos, 0 profesionalidad, 0 sacrificio (ademas de lento, ni presiona) y jugador que no sirve para el furbol moderno.
> 
> A mi no me cuadra ni para el Sevilla (y eso que esta Lopetegui), ni para un Top 5 de la liga espayola o italiana; este se va a ir a un equipo de media tabla, cobrando 2 millones de euros (maximo) y, si tiene suerte y cuadra en el sistema estaran todos contentos, sino ademas le echaran unas piedras y el tio vivira amargado, pensando que deberia ser la super-star del madrid, cuando lo cierto, es que nunca deberia haber vestido la camiseta blanca.
> 
> Si lo ficha el BCN abrimos una botella de champan, porque estos se estarian cavando su propia tumba por 3 anyos o mas.



Lo de Isco dependera de la feminazi que vive con el. Si ella quiere irse a otro país, acabará en un Perugia o un Watford de la vida. Si quiere quedarse en España, acabará en el Barça o donde le quieran.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Nov 2021)

Bueno, mañana hay Shempions.

El grupo del Sevilla está muy interesante. El Barcelona-Benfica es clave, igual que el Villareal - Man.United. Luego el Chelsea-Juventus para ver quien pasa como 1º, y el resto un poco de relleno (Zenit - Malmö, Dinamo Kiev - Bayern).

Aunque ojito que en Munich la tienen montada: Hay 5 jugadores que no se han vacunado, y uno de ellos es Kimmich. Lo reconoció públicamente hace poco. Eso implica, con las leyes de Baviera, que NO puede entrar a hoteles, con lo que no puede hacer las concentraciones con sus compañeros, y que si está en contacto con un positivo, tiene que hacer cuarentena.







Digo Kimmich, porque en Baviera ahora es legal que, si tienes que hacer cuarentena por estar en contacto con un positivo y no estás vacunado, la empresa no te pague esos días. Kimmich tuvo un contacto con un positivo, está en cuarentena, y el Bayern ha dicho que esos días no se los paga, ya que "no puede trabajar". Y el otro, más diva que otra cosa, dice que va a demandar al Bayern . Ya veremos a ver que pasa.


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2021)

*Ramos vuelve a una convocatoria casi 7 meses después*


----------



## Hannibal (23 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Digo Kimmich, porque en Baviera ahora es legal que, si tienes que hacer cuarentena por estar en contacto con un positivo y no estás vacunado, la empresa no te pague esos días. Kimmich tuvo un contacto con un positivo, está en cuarentena, y el Bayern ha dicho que esos días no se los paga, ya que "no puede trabajar". Y el otro, más diva que otra cosa, dice que va a demandar al Bayern . Ya veremos a ver que pasa.



Con 2 cojones, ojalá gane el juicio


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (23 Nov 2021)

Por lo visto lo de Thiago Alcantara al Bcn se queda en nada...









Thiago da calabazas al Barça


El jugador se ha desmarcado de los rumores que le relacionan con una posible vuelta al club azulgrana No me importan esos rumores .




as.com





El otro dia Marc Gasol prefirio jugar en leb antes que en el Barcelona, hoy Thiago Alcantara pasa de ellos....eso de tener mas trampas que Daniel Boone parece que espanta a los jugadores...


----------



## DRIDMA (23 Nov 2021)




----------



## DRIDMA (23 Nov 2021)

filets dijo:


> Si Isco quiere fichar por el Varsa tiene que hacer un Luis Enrique: hablar mal del Madrid, decir que era culé desde pequeñito y soltar alguna frase en catalá. Mejor todavia si asegura que los catalanes son una raza superior
> 
> 
> Y ojala piquen porque menudo paquetazo es. Un jugador tan lento no puede jugar en primera division. Seguramente acabe en el Málaga









Tiene medio camino hecho.


----------



## Roedr (23 Nov 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Muy buen resumen.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2021)

Piksa y Multishempions.

A ver como se da la noche.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Piksa y Multishempions.
> 
> A ver como se da la noche.



pues de momento el villareal haciendo lo tipico de humulde que perdona goles y la caga al final


----------



## Roedr (23 Nov 2021)

800 goles de CR7. Menudo animal. El mejor goleador de la historia.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2021)

Pues al descanso no hay nada de nada cerrado. Bien Villarreal y Sevilla que dependerían de si mismos el último día, aunque al Sevilla le vendría mejor que el Lille no ganase. El Barcelona también con el empate depende de si mismo, pero tendría que ganar en Munich.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2021)

Pues nada, al Villarreal le vale el empate el último día en Bérgamo. El Barcelona tiene que ganar en Munich, o que el Benfica no gane en casa al Dinamo de Kiev (Que está eliminado), y el Sevilla tiene que ganar en Salzburgo.

El Atleti se la jugará en Oporto casi seguro, y nosotros podemos ser los únicos que lo tengamos casi hecho a falta de la última jornada... está claro lo que está claro.


----------



## ccc (23 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues al descanso no hay nada de nada cerrado. Bien Villarreal y Sevilla que dependerían de si mismos el último día, aunque al Sevilla le vendría mejor que el Lille no ganase. El Barcelona también con el empate depende de si mismo, pero tendría que ganar en Munich.



El BCN va a perder en munich, eso lo sabemos todos: el Bayern aun con el equipo B les va a ganar y eso si salen con los suplentes, porque estos no son como el madrid: Si tienen una oportunidad de meter miedo en europa lo haran.

Para mi el BCN esta en la peor situacion, estan eliminados, van a quedar terceros y ademas se van a desgastar para el partido en munich. Tienen algo de potra eso si, porque el proximo rival ha jugado tb Champions (Villareal) y el Bayern por otra parte, justo antes de jugar con el BCN, tienen que jugar contra el dormund (vamos ese es el partido importante para ellos y no como el BCN que ahi se juegan el ridiculo de jugar la europa league )


----------



## DRIDMA (23 Nov 2021)

Seferovic HIJO DE PUTAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (23 Nov 2021)

Buena prima van a pillar los del Dínamo. Alguno va a aparecer hasta en la lista Forbes.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Nov 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Buena prima van a pillar los del Dínamo. Alguno va a aparecer hasta en la lista Forbes.



CON QUE DINero va a pagarlo..?


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2021)

De todas formas, aunque el Barcelona pase como 2º, salvo que le toque el equipo Paco del grupo G, yo creo que no tiene muchas opciones contra casi ninguno. Si acaso el Ajax, y estaría 50-50 como mucho. Las opciones de que le toque un equipo inglés serían muy altas. Pero es verdad que salvas el honor, aunque luego en octavos seas zumbado sin piedad.


----------



## Roedr (24 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> CON QUE DINero va a pagarlo..?



Con nuestros impuestos.


----------



## Roedr (24 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> De todas formas, aunque el Barcelona pase como 2º, salvo que le toque el equipo Paco del grupo G, yo creo que no tiene muchas opciones contra casi ninguno. Si acaso el Ajax, y estaría 50-50 como mucho. Las opciones de que le toque un equipo inglés serían muy altas. Pero es verdad que salvas el honor, aunque luego en octavos seas zumbado sin piedad.



En Octavos a lo mejor salimos zumbados nosotros... dependerá de como lleguen de quedamos nuestros jugadores buenos.


----------



## Hannibal (24 Nov 2021)

JoJo, no sé si habéis visto lo de Araújo. Mete un gol y se tira de rodillas para celebrarlo. Inmediatamente lo anulan por fuera de juego, y se lesiona por la celebración, tuvo que ser sustituido.

Es una metáfora perfecta de lo que es el Farsa ahora mismo.

P.d. y el gol que le han anulado al Benfica por haber salido por línea de fondo, no sé Rick.


----------



## Edu.R (24 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> En Octavos a lo mejor salimos zumbados nosotros... dependerá de como lleguen de quedamos nuestros jugadores buenos.



Si somos primeros de grupo, la mayoría de segundos me parecen asequibles. Si, puede tocar un PSG, o luego algo como la Juventus o el Dortmund (Buenos, pero venidos a menos), pero ante la mayoría seríamos favoritos.

Eso, si hay que ganar mañana, obviamente, por lo menos para asegurar la clasificación.


----------



## qbit (24 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Está claro que cataluña es un cáncer.



El cáncer son los que nos gobiernan, promocionando y permitiendo que se promocione el separatismo.


----------



## The Replicant (24 Nov 2021)

dos partidos del Farça con el cortacéspet = 1 gol de penalty inventado contra el Español

temblad merengues

taluecs


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Nov 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> dos partidos del Farça con el cortacéspet = 1 gol de penalty inventado contra el Español
> 
> temblad merengues
> 
> taluecs



Si el rival te defiende con una línea de 5..pues sacas algún delantero alto aunque sea para estorbar ..ah WAIT tienen uno chupando banquillo.


----------



## artemis (24 Nov 2021)

Benzema, el delicuente, recordar no dejar un móvil cerca, no vaya a extorsionaros... 

Benzema, declarado culpable por el 'Caso Valbuena'


----------



## cebollo (24 Nov 2021)

Cuando termine esta temporada me imagino que Bale se retirará, a Isco no le veo jugando en Europa, quizá en Estados Unidos. El caso más dudoso es Marcelo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Nov 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Benzema, el delicuente, recordar no dejar un móvil cerca, no vaya a extorsionaros...
> 
> Benzema, declarado culpable por el 'Caso Valbuena'



Solo 1 año de cárcel


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Nov 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Cuando termine esta temporada me imagino que Bale se retirará, a Isco no le veo jugando en Europa, quizá en Estados Unidos. El caso más dudoso es Marcelo.



Si lo vendéis al Sevilla puede que resucite.mo también podríais hacer que dejase a su novia vegana


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2021)

Al final como era de esperar condenan a Benzema, no irá a la cárcel pero es culpable, entre lo de las putas menores, estrellar coches y no sé qué más al final tenía que caer.
Multimillonarios y con estas tonterías.







Benzema, culpable en el 'caso Sextape': un año de prisión suspendida y una multa de 75.000 euros


Benzema ha sido declarado culpable de complicidad en el intento de chantaje a su excompañero de la selección Mathieu Valbuena con un vídeo sexual. Ha sido condenado a un año de pri




www.marca.com


----------



## JimTonic (24 Nov 2021)

El benzema no deberia volver a vestirse la camiseta del madrid, es un deshonor


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

*Ancelotti está avisado: el Sheriff atenaza al Juvenil madridista*

Los canteranos blancos sufrieron de lo lindo en la Youth League para ganar 0-1 en la fría Tiraspol. Bruno Iglesias derribó la barricada local en el minuto 75...

Si el Real Madrid, como club y como equipo profesional, necesitaba algún indicio más de que el Sheriff es incluso más peligroso en Tiraspol, la prueba la tiene en el Juvenil blanco. *Los chavales de La Fábrica sufrieron un colapso productivo en su viaje a Transnistria* para la penúltima jornada de esta UEFA Youth League. Ni la enorme capacidad de Peter Federico y Óscar Aranda, bajados del Castilla para la ocasión, le sirvió al equipo de Hernán Pérez para asaltar la barricada del conjunto transnistrio durante 75 minutos, hasta que *Bruno Iglesias* logró imponer la lógica. *Salvando las evidentes y palpables distancias, un aviso a Ancelotti y los suyos.*


----------



## loquehayqueoir (24 Nov 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Por lo visto lo de Thiago Alcantara al Bcn se queda en nada...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo sigo un poco la NBA y mucho a los Toronto Raptors, y cualquier equipo ACB medianamente bien entrenado se mearía en la boca de Marc Gasol. En los playoffs de 2020 lo mandaban al fondo del banquillo antes que ponerlo si el partido estaba a tiro. Eso fue hace año y medio ya, y el tema evidentemente no puede sino empeorar.

Ale, sigan después de mi off-topic.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

*Benzema, declarado culpable por el 'Sextape'*


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Nov 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Seferovic HIJO DE PUTAAAAAAAAAA



para tirarse de los pelos eso que fallo al final,lo estaba viendo y no me lo podia creer…



loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo sigo un poco la NBA y mucho a los Toronto Raptors, y cualquier equipo ACB medianamente bien entrenado se mearía en la boca de Marc Gasol. En los playoffs de 2020 lo mandaban al fondo del banquillo antes que ponerlo si el partido estaba a tiro. Eso fue hace año y medio ya, y el tema evidentemente no puede sino empeorar.
> 
> Ale, sigan después de mi off-topic.



marc gasol tiene casi 37 años y un gordo dentro de el que mantiene a raya como puede,podra tener todo el IQ baloncestistico del mundo pero esta acabado,para un equipo puntero europeo no esta y ya para la nba que decir…

aunque el tio con su fisico limitado ha exprimido al maximo lo que tenia,en sus mejores años estaba en la elite de los pivots.


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Nov 2021)

nunca debimos haber dejado marchar a este tio,gestos asi son los que le llenan de orgullo a uno…









Los atléticos echan humo con Theo: esto no se hace y menos si has pasado 10 años allí


Este vídeo de El Chiringuito está siendo muy comentado entre los seguidores atléticos en las redes sociales.




as.com


----------



## seven up (24 Nov 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> nunca debimos haber dejado marchar a este tio,gestos asi son los que le llenan de orgullo a uno…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo pisa sin querer, no estaba mirando para el suelo. En el caso de que se hiciera el loco, tampoco es cuestión de ofender a toda una afición sin un motivo justificado. Joder por joder, no le veo razón de ser, eso queda para los amargados.

Pd.: Y si, tiene toda la razón con la marcha de Theo, para mi no se tenía que haber marchado, otra equivocación más y falta de paciencia con los jóvenes de ZZ.


----------



## Edu.R (24 Nov 2021)

Bueno, al descanso el Inter no le gana al Shakthar, lo cual es un muy buen resultado para nosotros.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

¡Ya tenemos once oficial del Real Madrid!

Los elegidos por Ancelotti son: *Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Casemiro, Kroos, Modric; Rodrygo, Benzema y Vinicius.*


----------



## _Suso_ (24 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> ¡Ya tenemos once oficial del Real Madrid!
> 
> Los elegidos por Ancelotti son: *Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Casemiro, Kroos, Modric; Rodrygo, Benzema y Vinicius.*



El once titular del Madrid actual es ese, a mí me parece lo mejor que se puede poner hoy en día con la plantilla del Madrid, lastima que ZZ no diera más ocasiones a Vinicius y Rodrigo de titulares juntos en el once inicial.

Eso sí, el Madrid tiene que renovar centro del campo sí o sí, juegan bien, pero es un centro del campo titular terriblemente mayor.

Lo mismo que se está haciendo con la defensa (a medias de momento) se debe hacer con el centro del campo.


----------



## Edu.R (24 Nov 2021)

No hay que confiarse, salir a ganar, porque eso te deja la competición tranquila hasta febrero, incluso alomejor el partido contra el Inter lo jugamos de gratis (Y con el calendario de Liga que viene...).

Si mediada la segunda parte va resuelto, mejor todavía.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2021)

Si no juega Hazard paso de verlo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (24 Nov 2021)

Benzema en lugar de recurrir la sentencia, deberia admitir de una vez por todas su culpabilidad y pedirle perdon a Valbuena por haber actuado como un autentico gilipollas.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> El once titular del Madrid actual es ese, a mí me parece lo mejor que se puede poner hoy en día con la plantilla del Madrid, lastima que ZZ no diera más ocasiones a Vinicius y Rodrigo de titulares juntos en el once inicial.
> 
> Eso sí, el Madrid tiene que renovar centro del campo sí o sí, juegan bien, pero es un centro del campo titular terriblemente mayor.
> 
> Lo mismo que se está haciendo con la defensa (a medias de momento) se debe hacer con el centro del campo.



Sobre todo modric y kross, deberia empezar a rotar mas el centro del campo, estamos en noviembre y van a llegar fundidos los tres a mayo cuando se juegan los titulos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Sobre todo modric y kross, deberia empezar a rotar mas el centro del campo, estamos en noviembre y van a llegar fundidos los tres a mayo cuando se juegan los titulos




Además a estos en partidos menores o últimos 20 minutos en partidos encarrilada los puede ir cambiando por camavinga y ausencio, por Isco no me atrevo viendo que parece un balón hinchable.


----------



## fred (24 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si no juega Hazard paso de verlo.



Sigue con la diarrea (no es broma).


----------



## _Suso_ (24 Nov 2021)

fred dijo:


> Sigue con la diarrea (no es broma).



Joder, para que luego la mcdonalds siga vendiéndose como comida sana


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Además a estos en partidos menores o últimos 20 minutos en partidos encarrilada los puede ir cambiando por camavinga y ausencio, por Isco no me atrevo viendo que parece un balón hinchable.



Pues podia hoy haber puesto a camavinga o asencio en el centro del campo titular para rotar. A ver es el sheriff, si q se perdio en el bernabeu contra ellos, pero no se puede quemar a casemiro, kroos y modric. Lastima q valverde siga lesionado e Isco solo esta pa 20 min, algo es


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

fred dijo:


> Sigue con la diarrea (no es broma).



Es verdad: Hazard, baja por gastroenteritis, va a pasarle de todo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, mañana hay Shempions.
> 
> El grupo del Sevilla está muy interesante. El Barcelona-Benfica es clave, igual que el Villareal - Man.United. Luego el Chelsea-Juventus para ver quien pasa como 1º, y el resto un poco de relleno (Zenit - Malmö, Dinamo Kiev - Bayern).
> 
> ...



Bravo por kimmich. A ver si la gente que se lo puede permitir va bajando los humos a estos mierdas. Vente al madrí digo.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, al descanso el Inter no le gana al Shakthar, lo cual es un muy buen resultado para nosotros.



Pues ya gana 2-0 el inter


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Es verdad: Hazard, baja por gastroenteritis, va a pasarle de todo



Yo alucino. Les digo yo a mis jefes que no voy a trabajar por eso y se ríen en mi cara.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> ¡Ya tenemos once oficial del Real Madrid!
> 
> Los elegidos por Ancelotti son: *Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Casemiro, Kroos, Modric; Rodrygo, Benzema y Vinicius.*



no rota nada el cabrón


----------



## Edu.R (24 Nov 2021)

El Inter gana al Shakthar (2-0), asi que esta noche nos podemos clasificar, pero no seríamos primeros de grupo. Solo nos vale ganar, si empatamos, el Sheriff aun podría clasificarse si gana el último día y nosotros perdemos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo alucino. Les digo yo a mis jefes que no voy a trabajar por eso y se ríen en mi cara.




El Madrid quiere quitárselo d encima, ya deben de tener un cuerdo con el futbolista, te marchas a otro equipo, que te paguen ellos la ficha y aquí ya no tienes que jugar así no te lesionado.

Vuelve al Chelsea seguro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2021)

No puedo verlo, así que espero información de calidad como no puede ser de otra manera por vuestra parte.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (24 Nov 2021)

Buenas noches ¿ un link para ver el.partido?


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (24 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> no rota nada el cabrón



Creo que no se fía y se quiere asegurar la clasificación para tener este asunto liquidado.

Nos falta Valverde, darle partidos fáciles a Camavinga y que Carletto se lance a la piscina con Blanco.

Mientras tanto, no hay donde rotar.


----------



## Edu.R (24 Nov 2021)

Yo estaré con el Multischempions, asi sufro menos, me entero de lo que hacen nuestros vecinos y si el Brujas aun llega vivo a la última jornada para la gran machada.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (24 Nov 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Buenas noches ¿ un link para ver el.partido?



Sheriff Tiraspol - Real Madrid - Stream 1 Live Stream | FBStreams - FBStream


----------



## filets (24 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El Madrid quiere quitárselo d encima, ya deben de tener un cuerdo con el futbolista, te marchas a otro equipo, que te paguen ellos la ficha y aquí ya no tienes que jugar así no te lesionado.
> 
> Vuelve al Chelsea seguro.



El Madrid ha estado 3 años intentando quitarse a Marcelo, Isco y Bale y aqui siguen
El come gofres no se va de aqui ni fregandole manteca de cerdo


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (24 Nov 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Sheriff Tiraspol - Real Madrid - Stream 1 Live Stream | FBStreams - FBStream



Dios se lo agradezca con pizpiretas y sensuales chortinas a su disposición


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

filets dijo:


> El Madrid ha estado 3 años intentando quitarse a Marcelo, Isco y Bale y aqui siguen
> El come gofres no se va de aqui ni fregandole manteca de cerdo



Bueno llego el dia ya, los tres terminan contrato en junio 2022


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (24 Nov 2021)

su puta madre menudo pase


----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2021)

Gol del moro delincuente...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (24 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Gol del moro delincuente...



golear en europa CONDENADO MANDA


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Bueno llego el dia ya, los tres terminan contrato en junio 2022



De ahí sale la pasta para pagar otro sueldo.


----------



## fachacine (24 Nov 2021)

partido aquí

http://emb.apl86.me/live/hef46/


----------



## vurvujo (24 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> no rota nada el cabrón



El entorno defecto de Ancelotti


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (24 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> De ahí sale la pasta para pagar otro sueldo.



TIC TAC
TIC TAC


----------



## - CONANÍN - (24 Nov 2021)

Buenah noshe
Lo estoy viendo bastante estable aquí: ESPN 2 en Vivo | Tarjeta Roja Tv


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2021)

Pillo sitio









Regarder Sheriff Real Madrid streaming live Sheriff vs Real Madrid streaming direct


Suivez Sheriff Real Madrid Streaming HD Voir Sheriff vs Real Madrid Live direct Sheriff vs Real Madrid liens streaming pour regarder le match



www.streamonsport.info


----------



## HArtS (24 Nov 2021)

Otra vez el balón que no quiere entrar...


----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2021)

El magerit necesita ganar??


----------



## - CONANÍN - (24 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> El magerit necesita ganar??



¿no está ya clasificado?
es que ya me pierdo...


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> El magerit necesita ganar??



Lo suyo es que gane y quedar primero de grupo


----------



## HArtS (24 Nov 2021)

Lo mejor es ganar para asegurar la clasificación y no tener que jugársela contra el inter.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (24 Nov 2021)

joder el amego....


----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2021)

Menudo piscinazo de casimiro, iros a cagar...


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (24 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Menudo piscinazo de casimiro, iros a cagar...



¿Pero no estás viendo al Milán?


----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2021)

Gol en propia meta...


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2021)

Vaya golazo en propia pverta


----------



## HArtS (24 Nov 2021)

GOL DE ALABA!


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (24 Nov 2021)

¿Quién se acuerda de Ramos?
¿Quién?

GOLAZO


----------



## Hannibal (24 Nov 2021)

Que íbamos a echar de menos a Ramos decían.
A Alaba sólo le falta meter un gol de cabeza en una final de Shempions en el 93 para igualarle.


----------



## el ruinas II (24 Nov 2021)

gol de alaba, le toca un petardo rival con el pie, a joderse culerdas


----------



## HArtS (24 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Vaya golazo en propia pverta



No es gol en propia, es gol de Alaba. El remate iba a puerta pero el del Sheriff desvió el balón.


----------



## el ruinas II (24 Nov 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> ¿Quién se acuerda de Ramos?
> ¿Quién?
> 
> GOLAZO



el jeque del psg se acuerda de florentino por el pufo que le ha metido


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Vaya golazo en propia pverta



y en el bernabeu contra el sheriff no entraba el balon ni de rebote


----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> ¿Pero no estás viendo al Milán?



Estoy biendo los dos, presi...


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (24 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Estoy biendo los dos, presi...



¿Y como va el asunto??


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Estoy biendo los dos, presi...



Y yo tambien al shitty-peseyé


----------



## el ruinas II (24 Nov 2021)

kroos esta un poco empanao


----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> ¿Y como va el asunto??



Me mareo un poco pero bueno....


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (24 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Me mareo un poco pero bueno....



Jajajajaj


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (24 Nov 2021)

menudo tostoncete


----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Jajajajaj



Y mestoy grabando el shitty psge


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

gol de tony kroos, el segundo pa el madrid


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2021)

0-2 al descanso, quién lo iba a decir hoy 


PD
El peseyé de momento lleva un triste tiro a pverta en la primera parte...


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (24 Nov 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> menudo tostoncete



Faena de aliño


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (24 Nov 2021)

golc del rubito summers


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (24 Nov 2021)

A la vuelta del descanso es el.momento de las rotaciones.
Dar descanso a alguno de la santísima Trinidad
Tal vez Vini o Benzema...


----------



## el ruinas II (24 Nov 2021)

gol de kroos, jajajaaaa, culerdas biliando


----------



## Edu.R (24 Nov 2021)

Pues nada, lo único relevante que el Dortmund está fuera de la Champions (Pierde 2-0) y al PSG le está clasificando el Leipzig (0-4).

Nosotros 0-2, hoy si que entra.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (24 Nov 2021)

Molaria que sacase a Blanco ¡joder!


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues nada, lo único relevante que el Dortmund está fuera de la Champions (Pierde 2-0) y al PSG le está clasificando el Leipzig (0-4).
> 
> Nosotros 0-2, hoy si que entra.



El peseyé tuvo mucha sverte con el Leipzig


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2021)

Gol tortugo


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2021)

El tercero, del amego extorsionador


----------



## el ruinas II (24 Nov 2021)

gol de benzema a la salud de los haters


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (24 Nov 2021)

carleto ya acepta a casemiro como nuero


----------



## el ruinas II (24 Nov 2021)

los de movistar estan en shock, dicen que el madrid no esta haciendo un buen partido poero que lo que al final lo que cuentan son los goles, jajajaaa


----------



## Señor Moscoso (24 Nov 2021)

partido para pasear a Isco a ver si lo quiere algún jeque


----------



## Edu.R (24 Nov 2021)

El Sheriff ha peleado con honor y tiene su premio de Europa League y decir que ganó en el Bernabeu. Más no hay.


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2021)

Que digo yo que si viene el Zevilla que vaya haciendo cambios los cambios...


----------



## Edu.R (24 Nov 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> los de movistar estan en shock, dicen que el madrid no esta haciendo un buen partido poero que lo que al final lo que cuentan son los goles, jajajaaa



Y el Barcelona hizo partidazo.


----------



## ccc (24 Nov 2021)

A que espera Ancelotti a poner a Camavinga, Jovic,...


----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2021)

Empate en el abudabi - catar


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2021)

Empata el shitty


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (24 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Empate en el abudabi - catar



pero tío que mierdas ves?


----------



## HArtS (24 Nov 2021)

Marcelo intenta irse de un defensa, pierde la pelota.


Exjugador.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Nov 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> pero tío que mierdas ves?



El unico partido interesante a estas alturas. Intente ver el atletico milan, pero son muy malos.


----------



## fachacine (24 Nov 2021)

Madre mía la carrera hacia atrás de Marcelo, cómo le pesa el culo, un abuelo total


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Marcelo intenta irse de un defensa, pierde la pelota.
> 
> 
> Exjugador.



Ha entrado ya en los minutos de la basura


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Nov 2021)

El Real Madrid bien, pero sigo teniendo la sensacion de que equipos mas fisicos y rapidos como los ingleses, el madrid los sufre mucho.


----------



## Edge2 (24 Nov 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> pero tío que mierdas ves?



No los conoces?


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2021)

Damasiado castigo si se van de vacio


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Nov 2021)

El segundo del shitty. El PSG me recuerda al Madrid de los galacticos, que fichaba megacracks arriba, pero el medio y la defensa eran de equipo mediano.


----------



## qbit (24 Nov 2021)

Traoré amoñecado por la vacuna en directo, jojojo.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (24 Nov 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Traoré amoñecado por la vacuna en directo, jojojo.



casi lo visita Repentina


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2021)

Un gol de ausencio tampoco hubiera sobrado hoy


----------



## DRIDMA (24 Nov 2021)

Gol del Milan. El Atleti tiene que ir a ganar a Oporto.


----------



## HArtS (24 Nov 2021)

AJAJAJAJAJAJAJA

El Pateti perdiendo 0-1 con el Milan.

Le sacan de la línea el gol a Ibrahimovic.


----------



## fachacine (24 Nov 2021)

Partidazo de Toni Kroos


----------



## vurvujo (24 Nov 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Gol del Milan. El Atleti tiene que ir a ganar a Oporto.



Últimos de grupo no?


----------



## Sanctis (24 Nov 2021)

Menuda follada de Guardiola al PSG.


----------



## HArtS (24 Nov 2021)

vurvujo dijo:


> Últimos de grupo no?



Sólo si pierden.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (24 Nov 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Menuda follada de Guardiola al PSG.



Menuda vergüenza de Messi en Europa, otra más, no camufles culé


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Nov 2021)

de 5 equipos españoles en champions 4 se pueden quedar fuera..
es como si nos hubiera afectado el covid..y tuvieramos pajaras incomprensibles...si hasta el madrid cayo ante el sheriff ..


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (24 Nov 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Sólo si pierden.



Ahora sí son últimos de grupo, empatados con el Milán. 
Menuda potra tuvieron en Milan y contra el Oporto, de haber salido cruz cualquiera de esas dos ya estarían fuera del todo


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> de 5 equipos españoles en champions 4 se pueden quedar fuera..
> es como si nos hubiera afectado el covid..y tuvieramos pajaras incomprensibles...si hasta el madrid cayo ante el sheriff ..



Se empiezan a ver los efectos del futbol paco y singracia


----------



## Edu.R (24 Nov 2021)

Bueno, los 4 españoles no clasificados dependen de si mismos (Salvo el Atleti, que tiene que ganar de más de un gol si el Milan le gana al Liverpool, aunque yo creo que si gana, se mete 2º).

Sería muy lol tener al At.Madrid y al Barcelona en la Europa League, pero ahora mismo es algo que puede suceder.

También decir, que si acabamos siendo primeros y todos nuestros compatriotas copan las segundas plazas, el número de rivales que nos podría tocar en Octavos sería limitado.

Lo más gordo de la noche: El Dortmund se va a jugar la Europa League. La lesión de Haaland les ha pesado demasiado.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Se empiezan a ver los efectos del futbol paco y singracia



no se mañana seguro betis y real suciedad sacaran a los suplentes como si estuvieran jugando la copa del rey ante el panaderia san patricio


----------



## ccc (24 Nov 2021)

Lamentable Ancelotti, no aprende y asi le va a ir: Hoy de nuevo hace los cambios tarde y mal:

- A ver, pero que pinta un tio anticompetitivo como Marcelo en el equipo? Es el futuro? O que? Es que no entiendo como se puede ser tan subnormal con un tio asi: Soy el presidente y despido al entrenador por imbecil. Es que voy y le digo, este tio no tiene por donde caerse muerto, nos lo tenemos que comer con patatas y tu lo pones a jugar, pese a que revienta defensivamente al equipo : A la puta calle.

- A ver, Blanco y Asensio casi en el minuto 85: Pero a ver idiota, tu quieres castigar a los jugadores o dar descansos? Pero para que sirve darle 5 minutos, cuando has tenido un 3-0 y el partido controlado (hasta que has puesto al iodiota de marcelo).

- Lo de Camavinga es un puto crimen y lo de Jovic ni te cuento: Mientras tanto Benzema y Modric se lo van a chupar todo.

Sinceramente, Ancelotti me esta decepcionando: Comete los mismos errores de siempre y va a acabar donde siempre: En la puta calle.


----------



## qbit (24 Nov 2021)

El "campeón" de liga español, último en su grupo. Claro que ya sabemos porqué fueron campeones.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (24 Nov 2021)

Ni en el as ni en marca dicen nada de lo de Traore, acojonante.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Nov 2021)

qbit dijo:


> El "campeón" de liga español, último en su grupo. Claro que ya sabemos porqué fueron campeones.



Por no encajar tanto goles con esta chorrada de defensa de 5 que da cáncer...


----------



## REDDY (24 Nov 2021)

Qué le ha pasado al jugador del Sheriff? Traore creo que era?
Vi que se llevaba la mano al pecho y no había recibido ningun golpe en esa zona.
Otro vacunado sufriendo los efectos secundarios?


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

qbit dijo:


> El "campeón" de liga español, último en su grupo. Claro que ya sabemos porqué fueron campeones.



Y los atleticos matandose en el hilo entre ellos


----------



## Sanctis (24 Nov 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Menuda vergüenza de Messi en Europa, otra más, no camufles culé



En breve Guardiola volverá a ser una vez más vuestro marido.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (24 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Y los atleticos matandose en el hilo entre ellos



¡No jodas!


----------



## fachacine (24 Nov 2021)

No nos interesa que el Atleti quede cuarto y no vaya ni a la Europa League, quedaría muy descansado para la Liga, mejor que quede tercero de su grupo


----------



## Suprimo (24 Nov 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Lamentable Ancelotti, no aprende y asi le va a ir



Pues a no ser que me haya metido en una dimensión paralela van a ganar la liga y están ya entre los 16 mejores de Europa, con la plantilla que es... me parece la hostia


----------



## El Juani (24 Nov 2021)

No sé quién es más lento si el Marcelo actual o el Maradona hasta arriba de todo en una entrevista.


----------



## El Juani (24 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pues a no ser que me haya metido en una dimensión paralela van a ganar la liga y están ya entre los 16 mejores de Europa, con la plantilla que es... me parece la hostia



Después de los turrones me da miedo... y sobre todo hablo de Europa. Lo de Carletto en algunas cuestiones y decisiones es acojonante vaya.


----------



## Hannibal (24 Nov 2021)

Pues han ganado, que es lo que se esperaba ante un rival así, pero lo que más me ha gustado es la actitud. A diferencia de ante el Granada, hoy ni la más mínima pájara; cómo se nota que era Champions y no un partido de liga PACO.

Lo único negativo, lo de Alaba, que esperemos no sea nada. Por cierto, no sé si recordáis los primeros partidos, donde la pareja de centrales tenía falta de entendimiento... Pues de un tiempo para acá, pasó a la historia, y a veces nos hacen goles y tal, pero la diferencia en apenas 2 meses es bestial. Aquí tenemos centrales para unos cuantos años.

El Pateti haciendo su papel porque el problema ya no es el resultado, es que he mirado los comentarios del Charca y es la primera vez en mucho tiempo que veo a los aficionados cagándose en el cholo porque el juego es una puta mierda y han tirado cero veces entre 3 palos en la primera parte al menos.
Como digo, lo novedoso no es su sistema de juego, sino que parece que los borregos de sus aficionados empiezan a abrir los ojos, aunque solo lo hacen cuando los resultados les deja en evidencia; en liga juegan igual de mal y no les he visto quejarse. El principal favorito a ganar la Liga, tuve que oír varias veces de los manginas de Vomistar en los primeros partidos. Supongo que ya no lo dirán, claro.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (24 Nov 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> En breve Guardiola volverá a ser una vez más vuestro marido.



No comprendo la referencia... ¿quieres decir que vamos a volver a echar a uno de sus equipos de la champions?


----------



## Roedr (24 Nov 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues han ganado, que es lo que se esperaba ante un rival así, pero lo que más me ha gustado es la actitud. A diferencia de ante el Granada, hoy ni la más mínima pájara; cómo se nota que era Champions y no un partido de liga PACO.
> 
> Lo único negativo, lo de Alaba, que esperemos no sea nada. Por cierto, no sé si recordáis los primeros partidos, donde la pareja de centrales tenía falta de entendimiento... Pues de un tiempo para acá, pasó a la historia, y a veces nos hacen goles y tal, pero la diferencia en apenas 2 meses es bestial. Aquí tenemos centrales para unos cuantos años.
> 
> ...



Es verdad, ya no somos una verbena en defensa. Encaje de los centrales y Mendy.


----------



## road runner (24 Nov 2021)

Hala Madrit hijosdepvta!


----------



## Roedr (24 Nov 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Lamentable Ancelotti, no aprende y asi le va a ir: Hoy de nuevo hace los cambios tarde y mal:
> 
> - A ver, pero que pinta un tio anticompetitivo como Marcelo en el equipo? Es el futuro? O que? Es que no entiendo como se puede ser tan subnormal con un tio asi: Soy el presidente y despido al entrenador por imbecil. Es que voy y le digo, este tio no tiene por donde caerse muerto, nos lo tenemos que comer con patatas y tu lo pones a jugar, pese a que revienta defensivamente al equipo : A la puta calle.
> 
> ...



A mí no. Está haciendo lo de siempre. Consigue que el equipo juegue bien, porque es buen entrenador, y termina fundiendo a los mejores porque no sabe refrescar la plantilla. Mi esperanza es que Pintus le haga recapacitar.

Lo mejor que nos puede pasar es una lesión de 1/2 meses de uno o dos del centro de campo titular. Con Carletto casi es la única forma de que lleguen bien a la parte crítica de la temporada.

Edito: Carletto piensa dar un minuto de descanso a Benzemá y Vinicius?.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (24 Nov 2021)

En cuanto se recuperó a los dos laterales titulares la defensa comenzó a funcionar de puta madre. Era muy complicado organizar una línea defensiva con ellos dos fuera del equipo y con un suplente como Lucas y un novato como Miguel ( del que no se puede olvidar Carletto)
Alaba es tremendo, en salida de balón, en incorporarse al ataque, en jerarquía, en sus centros.... Y Militao es rápido de verdad. Recuerdan a los mejores tiempos de Ramos y Pepe.
Hay centrales, y la salidas de Ramos y Varane han resultado una buena decisión


----------



## Hannibal (24 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Es verdad, ya no somos una verbena en defensa. Encaje de los centrales y Mendy.



Lo de Mendy es vrutal, lástima que arriba no da pie con bola. Hoy le sacan una amarilla en el minuto 3 y da lo mismo, por ahí no ha pasado ni el Espíritu Santo. 

Por cierto, ¿Se confirma que lo del defensor del Sheriff es un amago de amoñecamiento?


----------



## El Juani (24 Nov 2021)

No roto... no cambio.


----------



## Hannibal (24 Nov 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Hay centrales, y la salidas de Ramos y Varane han resultado una buena decisión



Eso era obvio para cualquiera que sepa algo de esto; lo que no alcanzo a comprender es por qué se nos criticaba en este mismo hilo a los que nos alegrábamos de la jugada de Tito con Ramos y decíamos que a Varane lo vendíamos con un 50% de descuento si hacía falta.

Por cierto, últimos minutos para Blanco, espero que tenga muchos minutos esta temporada.


----------



## Roedr (24 Nov 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> En cuanto se recuperó a los dos laterales titulares la defensa comenzó a funcionar de puta madre. Era muy complicado organizar una línea defensiva con ellos dos fuera del equipo y con un suplente como Lucas y un novato como Miguel ( del que no se puede olvidar Carletto)
> Alaba es tremendo, en salida de balón, en incorporarse al ataque, en jerarquía, en sus centros.... Y Militao es rápido de verdad. Recuerdan a los mejores tiempos de Ramos y Pepe.
> Hay centrales, y* la salidas de Ramos y Varane han resultado una buena decisión*



Hemos perdido mucho en juego aéreo. Como no nos ayude una paloma no marcaremos jamás en juego aéreo. Pero es cierto que en general no estamos peor, lo cual es casi milagroso, dada la extrema dificultad del movimiento. Recuerdo la época en que fichamos central tras central y ninguno valía para el Madrid.


----------



## El Juani (24 Nov 2021)

Lo que recuerdo es que se criticó que se dejara ir a los dos centrales titulares en el mismo mercado. Y que esa línea defensiva no está hecha. De todos modos, tenemos que enfrentarnos contra huesos duros de roer. Siempre hablando en perspectiva Champions eh.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (24 Nov 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Eso era obvio para cualquiera que sepa algo de esto; lo que no alcanzo a comprender es por qué se nos criticaba en este mismo hilo a los que nos alegrábamos de la jugada de Tito con Ramos y decíamos que a Varane lo vendíamos con un 50% de descuento si hacía falta.
> 
> Por cierto, últimos minutos para Blanco, espero que tenga muchos minutos esta temporada.



Se criticaba, se critica y se criticará porque hay mucho piperos.

Ramos hacia mucho tiempo que sobraba y Varane nunca fue capaz de dar un paso adelante cuando no tenía a Ramos al.lado

Blanco debería jugar mucho más, es el único suplente natural de Casemiro y se le debería dar oportunidad en determinados partidos para que siga progresando o por.ai hay que recurrir a él por una emergencia


----------



## Xequinfumfa (24 Nov 2021)

Pues partido estupendo del Madrid, 3 goles y clasificados para octavos. 

Hay que ser muy hater, pero mucho, para decir que hoy el Madrid no ha jugado bien. Están compenetrándose todos fenomenal y están empezando a sacarse la chorra en el campo. Hay equipo. 

Es más, qué coño, ya me he venido arriba. Este año ganamos la liga con el pito. Con el pitooooooooooo. 

Os digo más. Llamadne loco, me la suda. Lo digo aquí y ahora: este Madrid gana Liga y Champions. Doblete histórico. Y luego, que vengan Mbappé y Haaland. Se nos va a caer la polla a cachos de tanta paja, ya os lo voy diciendo.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (24 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Hemos perdido mucho en juego aéreo. Como no nos ayude una paloma no marcaremos jamás en juego aéreo. Pero es cierto que en general no estamos peor, lo cual es casi milagroso, dada la extrema dificultad del movimiento. Recuerdo la época en que fichamos central tras central y ninguno valía para el Madrid.



Me apuesto contigo a que esta temporada vas a ver al menos 2 goles de Militao de cabeza.Ya ha estado a uno pelo de marcar un par...


----------



## Roedr (24 Nov 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Pues partido estupendo del Madrid, 3 goles y clasificados para octavos.
> 
> Hay que ser muy hater, pero mucho, para decir que hoy el Madrid no ha jugado bien. Están compenetrándose todos fenomenal y están empezando a sacarse la chorra en el campo. Hay equipo.
> 
> ...



jeje


----------



## Roedr (24 Nov 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Me apuesto contigo a que esta temporada vas a ver al menos 2 goles de Militao de cabeza.Ya ha estado a uno pelo de marcar un par...



A ver si es verdad. Es lo único que le falta (jerarquía al margen) para dominar todas las facetas.


----------



## El Juani (24 Nov 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Pues partido estupendo del Madrid, 3 goles y clasificados para octavos.
> 
> Hay que ser muy hater, pero mucho, para decir que hoy el Madrid no ha jugado bien. Están compenetrándose todos fenomenal y están empezando a sacarse la chorra en el campo. Hay equipo.
> 
> ...









CON EL PITO NOS LO FOLLAAAMOOOSSS


----------



## Roedr (24 Nov 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Se criticaba, se critica y se criticará porque hay mucho piperos.
> 
> Ramos hacia mucho tiempo que sobraba y Varane nunca fue capaz de dar un paso adelante cuando no tenía a Ramos al.lado
> 
> Blanco debería jugar mucho más, es el único suplente natural de Casemiro y se le debería dar oportunidad en determinados partidos para que siga progresando o por.ai hay que recurrir a él por una emergencia



A mí me parece que Ramos pre-lesión, vamos hace menos de un año, en buena forma era mejor que Alaba y Militao.

Ramos nunca fue ni un Baúl ni un Casillas.

Pero vamos, el tiempo pasa, y concuerdo que en el club lo han hecho increíble con el cambio de centrales, que es de las cosas más difíciles que hay en fútbol.


----------



## Edu.R (24 Nov 2021)

Por cierto el gol de Kroos ha entrado por milimetros, he visto ahora el ojo de halcón y ajustado de cojones  . En directo me había parecido muy claro.


----------



## Sanctis (24 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> A mí me parece que Ramos pre-lesión, vamos hace menos de un año, en buena forma era mejor que Alaba y Militao.
> 
> Ramos nunca fue ni un Baúl ni un Casillas.
> 
> Pero vamos, el tiempo pasa, y concuerdo que en el club lo han hecho increíble con el cambio de centrales, que es de las cosas más difíciles que hay en fútbol.



Debían haberse quedado con Varane y echar a Ramos y a Vallejo y a Nacho.

A Nacho lo tenéis por canterano, si llega a ser eslovaco y fichado del Sttutgart, no jugaba ni dos partidos y a los tres meses carta de libertad y finiquito. Porque es muy malo. Lo sabes.

Para hacerlo bien, Varane, Alaba, Militao, y un cuarto central suplente de garantías.

Ramos, Vallejo, Nacho, fuera.


----------



## El Juani (24 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> A mí me parece que Ramos pre-lesión, vamos hace menos de un año, en buena forma era mejor que Alaba y Militao.
> 
> Ramos nunca fue ni un Baúl ni un Casillas.
> 
> Pero vamos, el tiempo pasa, y concuerdo que en el club lo han hecho increíble con el cambio de centrales, que es de las cosas más difíciles que hay en fútbol.



Ramos ya tampoco era el que fue. Llegaba tarde a muchas situaciones y en el corte igual. Entró en un periodo complicado para ser titular en el Madrid o jugar muchos o casi todos los partidos.


----------



## El Juani (25 Nov 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Debían haberse quedado con Varane y echar a Ramos y a Vallejo y a Nacho.
> 
> A Nacho lo tenéis por canterano, si llega a ser eslovaco y fichado del Sttutgart, no jugaba ni dos partidos y a los tres meses carta de libertad y finiquito.
> 
> ...



Así es... es lo que critiqué aquí en este hilo. No sé si echar a tantos, sí a Vallejo, pero haberse quedado con Varane.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Nov 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Debían haberse quedado con Varane y echar a Ramos y a Vallejo y a Nacho.
> 
> A Nacho lo tenéis por canterano, si llega a ser eslovaco y fichado del Sttutgart, no jugaba ni dos partidos y a los tres meses carta de libertad y finiquito. Porque es muy malo. Lo sabes.
> 
> ...



si se llamase nachinño jr no estarias dando la brasa


----------



## El Juani (25 Nov 2021)

Un amoñecado???


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (25 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> si se llamase nachinño jr no estarias dando la brasa



O con que se llamase Ignasi Garcia


----------



## Hannibal (25 Nov 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Os digo más. Llamadne loco, me la suda. Lo digo aquí y ahora: este Madrid gana Liga y Champions. Doblete histórico. Y luego, que vengan Mbappé y Haaland. Se nos va a caer la polla a cachos de tanta paja, ya os lo voy diciendo.



Loco no, pero que empezaste el partido con una Mahou 0,0 tostada y acabaste a chupitos de Jaggermeister ni cotiza 

A ver, siendo sinceros, si en septiembre me dicen que teníamos la liga en esta situación, me costaría creerlo. Obviamente queda mucho, pero dependemos de nosotros mismos.

La Champions ya es otro cantar, aunque es cierto que el abuelo tiene experiencia ganando Champions; pero aún así estamos lejos de Bayern e incluso Chelsea.

Eso sí, el PSG o mejora mucho, pero que mucho, en defensa una vez empiece Ramos, o no sólo no van a ganar la Champions sino que van a hacer un Farsa y que un equipo potente les meta 8.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Nov 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Debían haberse quedado con Varane y echar a Ramos y a Vallejo y a Nacho.
> 
> A Nacho lo tenéis por canterano, si llega a ser eslovaco y fichado del Sttutgart, no jugaba ni dos partidos y a los tres meses carta de libertad y finiquito. Porque es muy malo. Lo sabes.
> 
> ...



Varane se quería ir y está más que amortizado. Ya no iba a mejorar. Igual que tampoco va a mejorar Vallejo. Nacho vale para todos los puestos de la defensa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Ramos ya tampoco era el que fue. Llegaba tarde a muchas situaciones y en el corte igual. Entró en un periodo complicado para ser titular en el Madrid o jugar muchos o casi todos los partidos.



Sasto. Si hubiera aceptado 1 año y bajarse el sueldo vale, pero el señorito pensaba que estaba en la flor de la vida.


----------



## Sanctis (25 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sasto. Si hubiera aceptado 1 año y bajarse el sueldo vale, pero el señorito pensaba que estaba en la flor de la vida.



Nah, Ramos debía ir fuera ya. Todo lo que sea hacerle un contrato más, acabado cómo está, son problemas, el hermano pidiendo más pasta a los tres meses...

Nacho es un paquete y no lo asumes.


----------



## filets (25 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sasto. Si hubiera aceptado 1 año y bajarse el sueldo vale, pero el señorito pensaba que estaba en la flor de la vida.



Flo le ofrecio un año manteniendo el sueldo o dos años ganando un 10% menos
El queria dos años manteniendo el sueldo
Al final acabo en el PSG dos años cobrando LA MITAD

Por eso llamo a FLO en Junio diciendo acepto la oferta, porque era la mejor, pero ya habia caducado.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (25 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Así es... es lo que critiqué aquí en este hilo. No sé si echar a tantos, sí a Vallejo, pero haberse quedado con Varane.



Varane ya se ha perdido la mitad de los partidos que ha jugado el Manchester esta temporada y el año que viene o cambian mucho las cosas o va a estar jugando la Europa League. El Manchester nos lo devolvía con un lacito ahora mismo.

Quicir, es muy bueno, pero siempre ha tenido problemas de lesiones y en el Madrid (no así con Francia) siempre le costó poner los huevos sobre la mesa, jugaba muy en la sombra de Ramos. Yo veo a Militao casi a su nivel, salvo que no se lesiona nunca y le quedan 30 kilazos por amortizar.

Ramos sí que era otra cosa, en su época era una mala bestia intratable, se merece una estatua en la nueva cubierta del Bernabéu. Casi una década sosteniendo la banda de Marcelo, CR7, y Kroos, que juntos defienden lo mismo que mi abuela, y no me refiero a cuando estaba viva. Pero su declive físico ha sido brutal y eso lamentablemente no tiene remedio.

En resumen: han sido decisiones dolorosas pero necesarias. Tener a Varane en lugar de a Militao nos ayuda entre poco y nada a ganar la Champions, es muy poco diferencia, y tener a Alaba jugando en lugar de a Ramos en la enfermería es un buen cambio. Así que ale, p'alante, tenemos la Liga bien encaminada y para todoo demás que sea lo que Floren quiera.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2021)

Respecto a lo de la defensa, varane y militao de centrales, alaba con mendy para el lateral derecho, así siempre tienes un cromo para emergencias con alaba, y Carvajal que aunque cada vez está más lejos de su nivel es un buen lateral, Durante años el mejor en el derecho.

Jugar con Lucas váter en defensa no es serio, y quedarse con ramos tampoco era serio, era un buen central, pero muy sobrevino, como era técnico para su posición muchas veces sacaba el balón jugándolo con chulerias y tal que no venían a cuento, en los últimos años llegaba tarde siempre a los cruces, a mi no me convencía, lo que ocurre es que tenía bastante gol para ser central.
Pero vamos que está muy bien en el PSG.


----------



## Venturi (25 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sasto. Si hubiera aceptado 1 año y bajarse el sueldo vale, pero el señorito pensaba que estaba en la flor de la vida.



El y su hermano no dejan de ser dos catetos con ínfulas que se creyeron capaces de ganar un órdago a Florentino Pérez, nada menos.

Con Bartomeu habría salido de la reunión con un contrato hasta los 40 con subida de sueldo bajo el brazo, pero resulta que tenían enfrente a FP.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (25 Nov 2021)

Buenos dias...
Llego algo tarde al hilo....
Es divertido ver como mientras el Madrid decide si viaja a octavos en turista o en primera clase los demas representantes de la liga agonizan por entrar....aunque no ganemos la champions esta resultandome de lo mas divertida...

La mala noticia ha sido lo de alaba que ojala quede en susto, y por sacar punta, la falta de rotacion, pero que coño son ganas de ser pesimista...


Lo del atletico , la verdad es que el entrenador mejor pagado de la liga merece ser criticado, solo un empate y una victoria, empate con un gol anulado al oporto no se sabe bien por que y victoria in extremis a un equipo con 10. Merece criticas pero no olvidemos que la defensa que tuvo que le hizo grande, godin, miranda, filipe y juanfran no esta y esa plantilla lleva 10 años jugando con el cuchillo entre los dientes al uno cero. Ahora le traen jugones, le obliga cierto sector atletico a sentirse favoritos y ay amigo, eso ya no es tan facil.

Seria positivo para nosotros que tanto atletico, sevilla y barcelona quedasen terceros, se desgastasen en la uefa y dividiesen fuerzas de cara a la liga. Si pasan atletico y barcelona a octavos no hay que fiarse, hay algun primero de grupo asequible y en marzo nunca se sabe que puede pasar...en cualquier caso dudo que bcn llegue mas lejos de cuartos


----------



## The Replicant (25 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Un amoñecado???



probablemente, en vivo y en directo

ya no es ni noticia

taluecs


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Nov 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> probablemente, en vivo y en directo
> 
> ya no es ni noticia
> 
> taluecs



El virus no afecta a los NEGROS


----------



## The Replicant (25 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El virus no afecta a los NEGROS



pero la kakuna si

taluecs


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Nov 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> pero la kakuna si
> 
> taluecs



La vacuna tampoco. Y dejar de decir magufadas..


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2021)




----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (25 Nov 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Debían haberse quedado con Varane y echar a Ramos y a Vallejo y a Nacho.
> 
> A Nacho lo tenéis por canterano, si llega a ser eslovaco y fichado del Sttutgart, no jugaba ni dos partidos y a los tres meses carta de libertad y finiquito. Porque es muy malo. Lo sabes.
> 
> ...



Pero que dices.
Si en el madrid es más difícil ser canterano. Si Nacho fuese extranjero jugaría más. Anda que no ha habido jugadores que se han tenido que largar por ser canteranos y el club sudar de ellos. Llorente por ejemplo.
O lo de Antonio Blanco, si fuese negro estaría jugando el doble.
No es como en el Barcelona, que por el hecho de ser catalufo ya te fichan y juegas por decreto-ley. Mirá Piqué o el matao de Eric García, Mingueza.
Nacho no será un central de primer nivel, pero vamos no me jodas no la caga ni la mitad que Varane. Varane te hacía dos o tres liadas gordas cada partido, lo que pasa es que solía estar Ramos para solucionarlo.


----------



## seven up (25 Nov 2021)

Venturi dijo:


> El y su hermano no dejan de ser dos catetos con ínfulas que se creyeron capaces de ganar un órdago a Florentino Pérez, nada menos.
> 
> Con Bartomeu habría salido de la reunión con un contrato hasta los 40 con subida de sueldo bajo el brazo, pero resulta que tenían enfrente a FP.



¿Solo con Nobita?. Mendoza y Calderón también lo hubieran hecho.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (25 Nov 2021)

Venturi dijo:


> El y su hermano no dejan de ser dos catetos con ínfulas que se creyeron capaces de ganar un órdago a Florentino Pérez, nada menos.



Lo de que Ramos es un gitano de las Tres Mil Viviendas o un pueblerino de Sevilla es un leyendón de cuidado. Es de una ciudad dormitorio de Sevilla y ha pasado cero penurias en la vida. Que le gustan los toros, los caballos y el flamenco? Pues sí, pero vaya, que a ver cuántos catetos encuentras si te pasas por el palco de Las Ventas un día.

Quien quiera ver un ambiente marginal, que vea dónde se crío Raúl. Hoy es el peor barrio de Madrid a secas, pero en los años 80 yo no iría ni con 10 GEOS de guardaespaldas. Su casa, que salió alguna vez en el Marca cuando debutaba, era la definición de infravivienda.


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2021)

*Quizá tendrá que esperar hasta el año que viene*


----------



## Manero (25 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


>



Me compré ayer una lupa para poder buscar en la portada del As y el Marca la noticia de la condena a Benzema, pensando que estaría en una esquina y bien pequeña como la noticia del Golden Boy a Pedri.

Pues no, es que ni en pequeño, no está, no existe, no aparece, no se encuentra la noticia en la portada de ninguno de los dos grandes diarios deportivos del país. Que el delantero centro que lleva 12 años jugando en el Madrid sea condenado por un juez por extorsión no es noticia para ellos.

Aunque teniendo en cuenta que en los audios de Florentino se escuchaba como Don Florleone pone y quita a los directores de estos medios a su antojo, se entiende todo.


----------



## Venturi (25 Nov 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lo de que Ramos es un gitano de las Tres Mil Viviendas o un pueblerino de Sevilla es un leyendón de cuidado. Es de una ciudad dormitorio de Sevilla y ha pasado cero penurias en la vida. Que le gustan los toros, los caballos y el flamenco? Pues sí, pero vaya, que a ver cuántos catetos encuentras si te pasas por el palco de Las Ventas un día.
> 
> Quien quiera ver un ambiente marginal, que vea dónde se crío Raúl. Hoy es el peor barrio de Madrid a secas, pero en los años 80 yo no iría ni con 10 GEOS de guardaespaldas. Su casa, que salió alguna vez en el Marca cuando debutaba, era la definición de infravivienda.



Yo no le he llamado gitano, sino cateto. Tener dinero no implica que no lo seas, será por catetos con pasta en este país…


----------



## MagicPep (25 Nov 2021)

he leido q al Kimmich en el bayern le ha puesto multa por su baja covid... he pensado en los mamones del madrit pq este se viene como el otro gratis la proxima temporada... y mi barsa sacando a viejos de su jubilaciones 

ya vereis como el tito Floren empieza a revolotear por baviera


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2021)

MagicPep dijo:


> he leido q al Kimmich en el bayern le ha puesto multa por su baja covid... he pensado en los mamones del madrit pq este se viene como el otro gratis la proxima temporada... y mi barsa sacando a viejos de su jubilaciones
> 
> ya vereis como el tito Floren empieza a revolotear por baviera




La verdad que el Madrid suele pescar bien en el Bayern, ya pescó por un precio irrisorio a Kross, luego "gratis" a alaba, pero no creo que siga ese camino, no le interesa enfadar a los alemanes.

A cambio les dimos a Xavi Alonso y a James.


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Me compré ayer una lupa para poder buscar en la portada del As y el Marca la noticia de la condena a Benzema, pensando que estaría en una esquina y bien pequeña como la noticia del Golden Boy a Pedri.
> 
> Pues no, es que ni en pequeño, no está, no existe, no aparece, no se encuentra la noticia en la portada de ninguno de los dos grandes diarios deportivos del país. Que el delantero centro que lleva 12 años jugando en el Madrid sea condenado por un juez por extorsión no es noticia para ellos.
> 
> Aunque teniendo en cuenta que en los audios de Florentino se escuchaba como Don Florleone pone y quita a los directores de estos medios a su antojo, se entiende todo.



La verdad que no habia caido en eso, es un buen detalle. El marca y as tiran a favor del madrid y esa noticia de una condena de un jugador, para ellos no es nada relevante de sacarla en una portada...esta todo dicho


----------



## seven up (25 Nov 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Me compré ayer una lupa para poder buscar en la portada del As y el Marca la noticia de la condena a Benzema, pensando que estaría en una esquina y bien pequeña como la noticia del Golden Boy a Pedri.
> 
> Pues no, es que ni en pequeño, no está, no existe, no aparece, no se encuentra la noticia en la portada de ninguno de los dos grandes diarios deportivos del país. Que el delantero centro que lleva 12 años jugando en el Madrid sea condenado por un juez por extorsión no es noticia para ellos.
> 
> Aunque teniendo en cuenta que en los audios de Florentino se escuchaba como Don Florleone pone y quita a los directores de estos medios a su antojo, se entiende todo.



Para eso ya está el Sport y el Mundo Deportivo, los dos la tienen en la portada, me imagino que para compensar la goleada y clasificación blanca.

P.D.: @Manero te hacía en la cueva culé, ¿ya estamos sacando pecho por ganar al Español por un penalty inexistente, empatar de milagro contra el Benfica y nos vienes a hacer una visita?.


----------



## Manero (25 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> La verdad que no habia caido en eso, es un buen detalle. El marca y as tiran a favor del madrid y esa noticia de una condena de un jugador, para ellos no es nada relevante de sacarla en una portada...esta todo dicho



El As y el Marca y muchos otros como el Chirincirco y demás no tiran a favor del Madrid, tiran a favor de Florentino que es muy diferente. Y no siempre le hacen un favor al Madrid actuando así.


----------



## Manero (25 Nov 2021)

seven up dijo:


> Para eso ya está el Sport y el Mundo Deportivo, los dos la tienen en la portada, me imagino que para compensar la goleada y clasificación blanca.
> 
> P.D.: @Manero te hacía en la cueva culé, ¿ya estamos sacando pecho por ganar al Español por un penalty inexistente, empatar de milagro contra el Benfica y nos vienes a hacer una visita?.



En la cueva? Con la ilusión que llevo encima desde la llegada de Xavi estoy en una nube, no me voy a bajar de ahí aunque vayamos a la Europa League y no ganemos nada esta temporada. Y de paso me echo unas risas viendo lo ilusionados que estáis con Vinicius, como si su mala cabeza no lo vaya a convertir en un Robinho en cuanto os despistéis. 

Por cierto para los que van diciendo que Mbappé ya es madridista, el jeque del PSG está tentando y mucho a Zidane para que sustituya ya a Pochettino, y Zidane en París puede ser una pieza muy importante para convencer a Mbappé de renovar con el PSG.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Sobre todo modric y kross, deberia empezar a rotar mas el centro del campo, estamos en noviembre y van a llegar fundidos los tres a mayo cuando se juegan los titulos



El gran problema es carecer de un recambio de primer nivel para Alaba en el centro de la defensa, porque de ser asi, pienso que podria tambien ser un buen recurso jugando de medio centro.


----------



## DRIDMA (25 Nov 2021)




----------



## El Juani (25 Nov 2021)

Manero dijo:


> El As y el Marca y muchos otros como el Chirincirco y demás no tiran a favor del Madrid, tiran a favor de Florentino que es muy diferente. Y no siempre le hacen un favor al Madrid actuando así.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 849676



AS??? Relaño? En otros medios no sé... pero el AS no. Y eso que ha cambiado de director, ahora es presidente de honor del periódico o una historia de esas... cuando estaba Relaño era tremendo los artículos de sus editoriales contra Florentino.

Sobre el tema de las rotaciones y cambios de Carletto, ayer aunque los hizo tarde, los cambios para dar descanso fueron acertados. Los dos laterales los cambió porque venían de lesión, al igual que Rodrygo (otro que venía de lesión) y dio descanso a Alaba por las molestias.

Para mi el tema este año va a estar en la media con esa pareja de Modric y Kroos, cuánto duran y cómo están afrontando los partidos físicamente hasta finales de temporada.. Ayer le faltó cambiar a Modric, darle descanso y hubiera metido al Camavinga. Es que tenemos que ser conscientes también del tema selecciones. Modric por ej lo juega todo, pero todo.


----------



## filets (25 Nov 2021)

El director del AS es de Barcelona y del Barcelona






¿Visteis ayer en el Chiringuito a D´alessandro soltando las verdades del barquero?
Desde que se fue Messi ha decidido tirar de la manta, a saber porque


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2021)

filets dijo:


> El director del AS es de Barcelona y del Barcelona
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toma ya, catalán, catalán


----------



## seven up (25 Nov 2021)

Manero dijo:


> En la cueva? Con la ilusión que llevo encima desde la llegada de Xavi estoy en una nube, no me voy a bajar de ahí aunque vayamos a la Europa League y no ganemos nada esta temporada. Y de paso me echo unas risas viendo lo ilusionados que estáis con Vinicius, como si su mala cabeza no lo vaya a convertir en un Robinho en cuanto os despistéis.
> 
> Por cierto para los que van diciendo que Mbappé ya es madridista, el jeque del PSG está tentando y mucho a Zidane para que sustituya ya a Pochettino, y Zidane en París puede ser una pieza muy importante para convencer a Mbappé de renovar con el PSG.



Cuidado que tenéis dentro lo de Vinicius, desde hace 3 años todos los días a vueltas con él. Hoy en el MD, otra vez llorando por que Vinicius fichó por el Real Madrid. No veo a nadie del Madrid llorando por que Ney fichó por vosotros y eso que ya estaba casi.

Hablando de todo un poco, ¿aparecerá lo de los Boixos mañana en las portadas de MD y de Sport?, aquí no hablamos de complicidad en un chantaje, hablamos de explotación sexual, tenencia ilícita de armas y tráfico de drogas.

Golpe a la cúpula «radical» de los 'Boixos Nois': explotación sexual y tráfico de drogas

*Golpe a la cúpula «radical» de los 'Boixos Nois': explotación sexual y tráfico de drogas*
La Policía Nacional detienen a 14 integrantes del grupo ultra de hinchas del Fútbol Club Barcelona, acusados de delitos contra la salud pública, tenencia ilícita de armas y blanqueo
Uno de los cabecillas de la organización pertenecía a la banda motera 'Hells Angels


Golpe a la cúpula «radical neonazi» de los 'Boixos Nois'. Una operación de la *Policía Nacional* el pasado 2 de noviembre se ha saldado con 14 detenidos, siete de los cuales ya han ingresado en prisión por delitos contra la *salud pública, explotación sexual, tenencia ilícita de armas y blanqueo de capitales*.

La operación, que ha coordinado el Juzgado de Instrucción 1 de Sabadell, se ha saldado con la incautación de diez armas de fuego, 10.000 plantas de marihuana, así como cocaína rosa y hachís. Los agentes también han intervenido numeroso material «de carácter supremacista», relativo a este grupo ultra radical, y a la banda motera 'Hells Angels' (ángeles del infierno, en inglés), a la cual pertenecía uno de sus cabecillas.

La Policía también ha bloqueado una veintena de cuentas bancarias, embargado tres viviendas y 27 vehículos, e intervenido más de 300.000 euros en efectivo. La investigación arrancó a principios de 2020, cuando los investigadores detectaron como este entramado delincuencial, cuyo nexo de unión sería el grupo ultra ''Boixos Nois, actuaba como una organización criminal jerarquizada y con un *excesivo carácter violento* que manifestaban frente a otras organizaciones y clanes que les intentaban disputar sus zonas de actuación.

Una de sus actividades era el *tráfico de drogas*. Según los* investigadores, *no discriminaban respecto al tipo de sustancia a distribuir, y se apoyaban en una compleja red de productores y vendedores de las sustancias, con los que evitaban mantener contacto.

También importaban medicamentos ilegales, principalmente anabolizantes.

Durante el operativo también se ha desmantelado un piso destinado a la explotación sexual de mujeres. Los beneficios de obligar a las víctimas a ejercer la prostitución se convertían en la base de financiación de sus actividades, principalmente relacionadas con la asistencia a eventos musicales y deportivos, donde incitaban «al odio, hostilidad y violencia hacia otros colectivos vulnerables o antagónicos».

Esta *facción radical sería la heredera de la conocida como 'Casuals'*, desarticulada hace unos años con la detención y posterior entrada en prisión de algunos de sus miembros acusados de *extorsión y secuestro*. La investigación continúa abierta.

*Grupo ultra*
El grupo ultra 'Boixos Nois' fue fundado en 1981. Desde entonces, algunos de sus miembros han perpetrado numerosas agresiones a colectivos que consideraban antagónicos y han sido objeto de diferentes operaciones policiales vinculadas principalmente al tráfico de drogas, blanqueo de capitales, extorsiones, amenazas y detenciones ilegales.

Uno de los momentos más negros de la historia de este grupo radical fue en 1991, cuando *cinco de sus miembros asesinaron a puñaladas a un joven de 20 años seguidor del RCD Espanyol de Barcelona en los alrededores del antiguo Estadio Sarriá*, convirtiéndose así en la primera muerte ultra en España.

Su última acción violenta se produjo el pasado 25 de enero 2020 en Valencia, cuando protagonizaron unos graves enfrentamientos contra el grupo ultra 'Yomus', en los aledaños del estadio de Mestalla. En esta pelea participaron los principales cabecillas que ahora han sido detenidos en esta operación de la Policía Nacional.

En 2003, se les prohibió la entrada a estadios de fútbol alegando su violencia y peligrosidad. Además, en 2019, la Comisión Estatal contra la violencia, el racismo, la xenofobia y la intolerancia en el deporte les declaró «grupo peligroso».


----------



## Roedr (25 Nov 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Buenos dias...
> Llego algo tarde al hilo....
> Es divertido ver como mientras el Madrid decide si viaja a octavos en turista o en primera clase los demas representantes de la liga agonizan por entrar....aunque no ganemos la champions esta resultandome de lo mas divertida...
> 
> ...



Yo como español y madridista ejemplar prefiero que Atlético y Sevilla pasen a octavos. Sino queda muy desprestigiada la liga que probablemente ganaremos.


----------



## El Juani (25 Nov 2021)

Pero que AS antes de la llegada de Jiménez no era proFlorentino tampoco. Que Relaño ha tenido una cruzada o la tiene con Florentino.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (25 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> AS??? Relaño? En otros medios no sé... pero el AS no. Y eso que ha cambiado de director, ahora es presidente de honor del periódico o una historia de esas... cuando estaba Relaño era tremendo los artículos de sus editoriales contra Florentino.
> 
> Sobre el tema de las rotaciones y cambios de Carletto, ayer aunque los hizo tarde, los cambios para dar descanso fueron acertados. Los dos laterales los cambió porque venían de lesión, al igual que Rodrygo (otro que venía de lesión) y dio descanso a Alaba por las molestias.
> 
> Para mi el tema este año va a estar en la media con esa pareja de Modric y Kroos, cuánto duran y cómo están afrontando los partidos físicamente hasta finales de temporada.. Ayer le faltó cambiar a Modric, darle descanso y hubiera metido al Camavinga. Es que tenemos que ser conscientes también del tema selecciones. Modric por ej lo juega todo, pero todo.



Se tiene que recuperar Valverde.en algún momento y será rotacion constante con los otros 3, así fue hasta la lesión ( titular durante la.lesion de Kroos)

Se debería apostar por Blanco en algún partido para que pueda probarse como opción real a suplente de Casemiro

Y se deberia contar con Camavinga para según que partidos, y que vaya adaptándose a la Liga y al Real Madrid

Tener frescos a Kroos y, especialmente, s Modric será fundamental en los partidos claves de la temporada. Sin ellos no hay futbol...


----------



## El Juani (25 Nov 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Se tiene que recuperar Valverde.en algún momento y será rotacion constante con los otros 3, así fue hasta la lesión ( titular durante la.lesion de Kroos)
> 
> Se debería apostar por Blanco en algún partido para que pueda probarse como opción real a suplente de Casemiro
> 
> ...



Fede, Camavinga y Blanco para jugar en la media. Ir rotando y dando descanso a Modric y Kroos. Quieron pensar que Casemiro terminará cogiendo forma, aunque esta temporada esté tardando mucho más que otras anteriores. No estamos mal en esa zona. Pero es muy importante también para equilibrar el equipo y el tema de la contención atrás, que como haya bajas, sí que lo tenemos peor.


----------



## Roedr (25 Nov 2021)

seven up dijo:


> ¿Solo con Nobita?. Mendoza y Calderón también lo hubieran hecho.



Tenemos el mejor presidente del planeta, y probablemente de la historia con Bernabéu. En algo se tiene que notar.


----------



## seven up (25 Nov 2021)

filets dijo:


> El director del AS es de Barcelona y del Barcelona
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una pena que el diario deportivo de cabecera en mi juventud siga esta tendencia iniciada desde que entró el grupo PRISA en su accionariado, sinceramente no me extraña nada que sea un culé su director por eso leo antes el MD y el Sport que el As y el Marca, por lo menos no intentan engañar a nadie con lo que son y con lo que pretenden y de paso en descojono un poco con la actualidad culé.


----------



## Roedr (25 Nov 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lo de que Ramos es un gitano de las Tres Mil Viviendas o un pueblerino de Sevilla es un leyendón de cuidado. Es de una ciudad dormitorio de Sevilla y ha pasado cero penurias en la vida. Que le gustan los toros, los caballos y el flamenco? Pues sí, pero vaya, que a ver cuántos catetos encuentras si te pasas por el palco de Las Ventas un día.
> 
> Quien quiera ver un ambiente marginal, que vea dónde se crío Raúl. Hoy es el peor barrio de Madrid a secas, pero en los años 80 yo no iría ni con 10 GEOS de guardaespaldas. Su casa, que salió alguna vez en el Marca cuando debutaba, era la definición de infravivienda.



A mí Ramos no me parece mal tipo, casi al contrario. De Raúl tengo la opinión contraria.


----------



## El Juani (25 Nov 2021)

Y me imagino que no escucháis la radio. Ahí ya hay mandanga de la buena.


----------



## Roedr (25 Nov 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Me compré ayer una lupa para poder buscar en la portada del As y el Marca la noticia de la condena a Benzema, pensando que estaría en una esquina y bien pequeña como la noticia del Golden Boy a Pedri.
> 
> Pues no, es que ni en pequeño, no está, no existe, no aparece, no se encuentra la noticia en la portada de ninguno de los dos grandes diarios deportivos del país. Que el delantero centro que lleva 12 años jugando en el Madrid sea condenado por un juez por extorsión no es noticia para ellos.
> 
> Aunque teniendo en cuenta que en los audios de Florentino se escuchaba como Don Florleone pone y quita a los directores de estos medios a su antojo, se entiende todo.



La condena a Benzemá es una ridiculez. Francia es un país masón que tiene leyes casi tan ridículas como las de género en España.

Al que habría que condenar es a Valbuena por andar sin cuidado con la picha al aire.


----------



## filets (25 Nov 2021)

bueno ya que estoy por aqui un par de rumores

1. El PSG va a ofrecer a Mbappe 50 millones limpios por temporada. El mejor pagado del mundo despues de Messi
2. El PSG le ha ofrecido a Vini Jr 18 millones limpios por temporada. El triple de lo que gana en el Madrid

El FPF ni esta ni se le espera


----------



## Roedr (25 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La verdad que el Madrid suele pescar bien en el Bayern, ya pescó por un precio irrisorio a Kross, luego "gratis" a alaba, pero no creo que siga ese camino, no le interesa enfadar a los alemanes.
> 
> A cambio les dimos a Xavi Alonso y a James.



Nuestros 'exchanges' con los grandes están infravalorados por el madridismo. Son para escojonarnos de nuestra competencia histórica. Kross y Alaba del Bayern, James pa'lla, CR7 del Manu, Varane pa'lla, y no digamos el no fichaje de De Gea, para darles la medalla de oro y brillantes. 

Admito que el Karma se ha vengado de nosotros mandándonos a Panzard por la vileza de vender a Robinho al Chelsea. Pero vamos, salimos bien parados.


----------



## filets (25 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> La condena a Benzemá es una ridiculez. Francia es un país masón que tiene leyes casi tan ridículas como las de género en España.
> 
> Al que habría que condenar es a Valbuena por andar sin cuidado con la picha al aire.



La condena me parece perfecta
Imaginate que te estan extorsionando y yo, que soy tu amigo, te aconsejo que pagues
Tu pagas, y 3 dias mas tarde te enteras que tu extorsionador es MI MEJOR AMIGO
Copon, si somo amigos lo que tendria que haber hecho es convencer a mi mejor amigo que te deje de extorsionar, no a ti de que pagues
Puedes sacar al bereber calibeño del desierto, pero no puedes sacar al desierto del bereber calibeño


----------



## loquehayqueoir (25 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> A mí Ramos no me parece mal tipo, casi al contrario. De Raúl tengo la opinión contraria.



Los dos gestionaron muy mal su declive. Raúl tuvo un epílogo interesante en el Schalke que no me esperaba y como entrenador apunta cositas. A lo mejor el Raúl de hoy hubiese gestionado su carrera de otra manera, la gente cambia y tal.

Ramos aguantó mucho más en la élite porque tiene un físico privilegiado, pero vaya, que lo único que le diferencia de Raúl al final es el gracejo andaluz, ha buscado sacarle hasta el último euro al Madrid y encima con la gilipollez aquella de "yo en el Madrid jugaría gratis". A nivel de manipular a la prensa, va con menos mala uva, pero lo hace igual o más 

Como digo, no veo gran diferencia.


----------



## el ruinas II (25 Nov 2021)

aunque hay que agradecerle a zidane las champions que gano, -porque por mucho equipo que tengas es necesario un entrenador con el carisma y la baraka de zidane para ganar competiciones importantes- pero no se le echa nada de menos de momento , el equipo con carletto juega mucho mejor y la plantilla esta mucho mas aprovechada que con zz.


Roedr dijo:


> A mí Ramos no me parece mal tipo, casi al contrario. De Raúl tengo la opinión contraria.



como decia floren en los florentinoleaks, baul es un amargao de la vida, un malasombra y un tio muy chungo, por razones se me escapan fue/es el idolo de los piperos mas recalcitrantes


----------



## Roedr (25 Nov 2021)

filets dijo:


> El director del AS es de Barcelona y del Barcelona
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué bueno. Los cagalufos 'vendidos al oro de Madrid' como dicen allí, son el equivalante a sus charnegos. Harán la pelota al Madrid esta su último aliento. Son como judíos conversos.


----------



## Roedr (25 Nov 2021)

filets dijo:


> bueno ya que estoy por aqui un par de rumores
> 
> 1. El PSG va a ofrecer a Mbappe 50 millones limpios por temporada. El mejor pagado del mundo despues de Messi
> 2. El PSG le ha ofrecido a Vini Jr 18 millones limpios por temporada. El triple de lo que gana en el Madrid
> ...



Están apostándolo todo contra el Madrid. Como les salga mal, ni sus millones los salvarán del ridículo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2021)

Intento entrar en este hilo y os leo con interés, cuando hay partidos ya sabéis que me gusta comentarlos con vosotros....pero lo siento, el hilo del año es el del Catalonia, sii joder siiii!!! Eso sí que es un hilo de verdad!!!.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (25 Nov 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> aunque hay que agradecerle a zidane las champions que gano, -porque por mucho equipo que tengas es necesario un entrenador con el carisma y la baraka de zidane para ganar competiciones importantes- pero no se le echa nada de menos de momento , el equipo con carletto juega mucho mejor y la plantilla esta mucho mas aprovechada que con zz.
> 
> 
> como decia floren en los florentinoleaks, baul es un amargao de la vida, un malasombra y un tio muy chungo, por razones se me escapan fue/es el idolo de los piperos mas recalcitrantes



Baul al igual que Topillas tenia a la prensa a su favor


----------



## Manero (25 Nov 2021)

seven up dijo:


> Cuidado que tenéis dentro lo de Vinicius, desde hace 3 años todos los días a vueltas con él. Hoy en el MD, otra vez llorando por que Vinicius fichó por el Real Madrid. No veo a nadie del Madrid llorando por que Ney fichó por vosotros y eso que ya estaba casi.
> 
> Hablando de todo un poco, ¿aparecerá lo de los Boixos mañana en las portadas de MD y de Sport?, aquí no hablamos de complicidad en un chantaje, hablamos de explotación sexual, tenencia ilícita de armas y tráfico de drogas.
> 
> ...



Por las noticias que han salido hoy sobre lo que pasó durante el fichaje de Vinicius lo que se comprueba es lo de siempre, que el dinero es el que lo mueve todo y con representantes de por medio aún más, por mucho que justificasen el fichaje por el mejor proyecto deportivo del Madrid. El representante traicionó a Cury con quién tenía un compromiso por las mayores comisiones que se llevaba si el jugador fichaba por el Madrid en lugar de el Barcelona. Pero por mi encantado que acabase en Madrid, en Vinicius no creo por mucho que esta temporada haya mejorado.

Y lo de esos Boixos que han detenido pues a celebrarlo todos, que se limpien las calles de gentuza es siempre un motivo de alegría. Además te recuerdo que los Boixos Nois hace muchos años que no forman parte de los grupos de animación del Barcelona y tienen prohibido el acceso al estadio.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (26 Nov 2021)

filets dijo:


> bueno ya que estoy por aqui un par de rumores
> 
> 1. El PSG va a ofrecer a Mbappe 50 millones limpios por temporada. El mejor pagado del mundo despues de Messi
> 2. El PSG le ha ofrecido a Vini Jr 18 millones limpios por temporada. El triple de lo que gana en el Madrid
> ...



1. El día que vea a Mbappé vestido de blanco en su presentación me creeré que viene. Hasta el momento pienso que ha sido todo una estrategia para sacarle al PSG hasta el último céntimo. Si he de apostar, apuesto que renueva con ellos por esa cantidad por un período breve, uno o dos años. Por supuesto, si se confirma su renovación, cruz y raya para Kiliancito y que juegue con el Madrid en la Play. Roma no paga traidores. 

2. Vini es más madridista que yo. Renovación, 9 kilos limpios y a campeonar más feliz que una perdiz.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 Nov 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Pero por mi encantado que acabase en Madrid, en Vinicius no creo por mucho que esta temporada haya mejorado.



Joder macho, si ves cinco partidos seguidos del Madrid (enteros, eh, no el resumen de YouTube), no creer en Vinicius es como no creer en que el agua moja, entra directamente en el apartado de negación de la realidad. 

Está a un nivel de escándalo desde el primer partido en agosto. No porque de repente le entren los goles, que eso al final son rachas para el 99.99% de los jugadores que no se llaman Ronaldo o Lewandowski, sino porque todo lo que ha mejorado ha sido de cabeza (y no me refiero al remate), y eso ya no se pierde. Hay futbolistas que mejoran (en el pase o en el tiro o lo que sea, y hay futbolistas que maduran. Vinicius está madurando a la velocidad de la luz.


----------



## arriondas (26 Nov 2021)

filets dijo:


> bueno ya que estoy por aqui un par de rumores
> 
> 1. El PSG va a ofrecer a Mbappe 50 millones limpios por temporada. El mejor pagado del mundo despues de Messi
> 2. El PSG le ha ofrecido a Vini Jr 18 millones limpios por temporada. El triple de lo que gana en el Madrid
> ...



Contra los equipos-estado de las petromonarquías (y en el caso del PSG, también uno de los buques insignia del deporte francés a día de hoy, el ojito derecho de Macron) es muy difícil competir a la hora de hacer ofertas y fichajes. Además, el PSG es un habitual en Champions (ganará la liga francesa de calle) y uno de los favoritos cada temporada, por lo que deportivamente tampoco es un paso atrás ni mucho menos.

Y esa clase de equipos viene y le dice a jugadores como Vinicius: "oye Vini, si fichas por nosotros, vas a cobrar tres veces más de lo que ganas en el Madrid, tres; tú verás, manín.". Y Messi y Neymar estaban muy a gusto en Barcelona... Por aquello de "como en Madrid en ningún sitio". Hoy en día el fútbol está muy profesionalizado, con todo lo que conlleva.

Contra eso poco puede hacer el Madrid, al que si le salen las cuentas es por no cometer excesos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Nov 2021)

La real suciedad tirando a la basura la EL cojones si no la quiere jugar que lo diga..y que la juegue el siguiente de la tabla


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> La real suciedad tirando a la basura la EL cojones si no la quiere jugar que lo diga..y que la juegue el siguiente de la tabla



Esta viendo que en la liga le puede disputar el titulo al real madrid y me parece que va a prestar menos atencion y fuerzas en la europa league. Me recuerda el equipo al que quedo segundo en la liga ganada el real madrid


----------



## filets (26 Nov 2021)

Descojone de video


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2021)

filets dijo:


> Descojone de video



Tienen buenos puntazos jajajajaj a mi me encanta este de juanma rodriguez


----------



## DRIDMA (26 Nov 2021)

Pues este domingo nos viene el Sevilla y tenemos al centro del campo sin rotar, Alaba tocado y Vini con la lengua fuera... y Tristetegui quiere sangre.


----------



## Tubiegah (26 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Esta viendo que en la liga le puede disputar el titulo al real madrid y me parece que va a prestar menos atencion y fuerzas en la europa league. Me recuerda el equipo al que quedo segundo en la liga ganada el real madrid



TEMPORADA 2002/2003. Firmo con lefapus quedar igual que aquel año, sobre todo por el Far$a, fueron sextos entrando de chiripa en la uefa. 

Joder, qué año más gostoso, veyendo todos los partidos más mamao que un puma y follando con furia porcina con mi novieta pizpi de entonces, que encima era más jurgolera que todes nosotres juntes.

20 años después no me puedo tomar ni un triste nolotilgola sin tener resaca los tres días siguientes. 

El que tuvo retuvo. POR MIS COJONES.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Nov 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> TEMPORADA 2002/2003. Firmo con lefapus quedar igual que aquel año, sobre todo por el Far$a, fueron sextos entrando de chiripa en la uefa.
> 
> Joder, qué año más gostoso, veyendo todos los partidos más mamao que un puma y follando con furia porcina con mi novieta pizpi de entonces, que encima era más jurgolera que todes nosotres juntes.
> 
> ...




As pensado en realizarte mejoras e implantes ciborg?


----------



## Tubiegah (26 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> As pensado en realizarte mejoras e implantes ciborg?



Como en Ghost in the shell, tendría que ponerme mínimo un pulmón y un hígado nuevos. Y sustituir la rodilla derecha, que cuando cambia el tiempo me duele, como a los viejos.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Nov 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> TEMPORADA 2002/2003. Firmo con lefapus quedar igual que aquel año, sobre todo por el Far$a, fueron sextos entrando de chiripa en la uefa.
> 
> Joder, qué año más gostoso, veyendo todos los partidos más mamao que un puma y follando con furia porcina con mi novieta pizpi de entonces, que encima era más jurgolera que todes nosotres juntes.
> 
> ...



Yo tambien firmaria una temporada como la que viviste, y que le jodan al futbol!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> 1. El día que vea a Mbappé vestido de blanco en su presentación me creeré que viene. Hasta el momento pienso que ha sido todo una estrategia para sacarle al PSG hasta el último céntimo. Si he de apostar, apuesto que renueva con ellos por esa cantidad por un período breve, uno o dos años. Por supuesto, si se confirma su renovación, cruz y raya para Kiliancito y que juegue con el Madrid en la Play. Roma no paga traidores.
> 
> 2. Vini es más madridista que yo. Renovación, 9 kilos limpios y a campeonar más feliz que una perdiz.



Yo también creo lo de Frappé. Lo dije desde el principio.

Vini por ahora es un chaval ilusionado, pero hay que pagarle, y pagarle bien.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Nov 2021)

Si el vinicius está toda la temporada así de enchufado el año que viene hay lío con mbappe.

¿Quién va a renunciar a su puesto natural?.

Hazard, bale, Marcelo e Isco fuera seguro, Rodrigo seguirá como suplente y ausencio ya veremos, traerán a Pogba y un lateral que será el del Sevilla, por estos dos últimos 200 kilos pagará en total.

El noruego se va si o si a Inglaterra.


----------



## fred (26 Nov 2021)

Mejor hubiera sido jugar el partido en su día contra el Bilbado; como era previsible el hideputa de Tebas nos ha jodido con esta semana criminal,imposible que no pinchemos en alguno de los tres partidos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2021)

filets dijo:


> Descojone de video



Periodismo basura.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2021)

Es 


xilebo dijo:


> Tienen buenos puntazos jajajajaj a mi me encanta este de juanma rodriguez



que parece que juntan a todos los descerebrados en un programa.


----------



## Gorrión (26 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si el vinicius está toda la temporada así de enchufado el año que viene hay lío con mbappe.
> 
> ¿Quién va a renunciar a su puesto natural?.
> 
> ...



Mbappe si quiere sitio en el Real Madrid tendrá que jugar por el centro y derecha de la delantera, Vini se ha ganado el puesto a pelo y sin condón. Dicho esto, la tortuga ninja se puede ir a tomar por culo y que venga el vikingo psicópata, que nos hace mucho mas falta. Del negro pasado de vueltas ya convertido en ex jugador Pogba, te puedes ir olvidando, no vale para el madrid, los jugadores irregulares no valen, para el Madrid solo valen los Krooses y los Modrics, gente seria y comprometida, no negros pasados de vuelta que un día son un 9 y otro un 2. Cuando nadie se pelea por el es por algo y ya tiene 30 años.

Para el año que viene se traerán un lateral, el señor Pedro Porro, traerán un central, un medio centro y un delantero.

El año que viene va ser brutal, el año de la 15.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Nov 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Mbappe si quiere sitio en el Real Madrid tendrá que jugar por el centro y derecha de la delantera, Vini se ha ganado el puesto a pelo y sin condón. Dicho esto, la tortuga ninja se puede ir a tomar por culo y que venga el vikingo psicópata, que nos hace mucha mas falta. Del negro pasado de vueltas ya convertido en ex jugador Pogba, te puedes ir olvidando, no vale para el madrid, los jugadores irregulares no valen, para el Madrid solo valen los Krooses y los Modrics, gente seria y comprometida, no negros pasados de vuelta que un día son un 9 y otro un 2. Cuando nadie se pelea por el es por algo y ya tiene 30 años.
> 
> Para el año que viene se traerán un lateral, el señor Pedro Porro, traerán un central, un medio centro y un delantero.
> 
> El año que viene va ser brutal, el año de la 15.




No hay centrocampistas accesibles con tablas para el Madrid ahora mismo, por eso ficharan a Pogba, es irregular si, pero es el que tiene más talento, creo que tiene 28 años no 30.

Modric en el totemham era media punta y la cosa más irregular del mundo, mira ahora.

Un lateral tren seguro, por la banda derecha.


Y a mbappe y ya tienes los tres fichajes.


----------



## Andr3ws (26 Nov 2021)

Andaba yo pensando en el amigo Varane. 
Vaya cambio de aires más bueno ha hecho el amego.


----------



## Hannibal (26 Nov 2021)

Dejo un enlace interesante a un artículo del Charca. Hay algo de humo, como es habitual, pero es cierto que se presenta un enero muy importante en lo que a altas, bajas y renovacioned se refiere.









Enero caliente en el Madrid


El Real Madrid tiene un diciembre duro en el terreno de juego y un enero caliente en los despachos, con muchas decisiones importantes que tomar de cara al futuro. El 1 de enero de




www.marca.com





Resumiendo mucho:
- renovaciones: al menos Vini y Militao tienen que renovar. 

- en defensa, parece que podría ficharse a Rüdiger del Chelsea Apenas le he visto jugar, sinceramente, pero sería un caso Alaba que ya viene hecho incluso para ser titular, y que Alaba pueda rotar entre central, mcd o lateral izquierdo. Para mí, debe ser prioritario.

- en el medio, sobre Pogba, yo no lo veo. Muy irregular, agente hdlgp y 30 años. Sólo tragaría con él si el pizzero lo mete en un pack con el nórdico con morritos. 
Por cierto, a final de temporada acaba la cesión de Brahim en el Milán, y parece que lo está haciendo razonablemente bien. Quizá el Madrid lo recupere para jugar en la posición del Reyc Modric.

- en ataque, se especula con darles salida a Jovic y/o Mariano si llegan ofertas. Lo malo es que no sé yo si llegará alguna.
Y sobre Mbappe hemos hablado mil veces, parece la historia interminable, pero lo cierto es que en 35 días Tito ya puede presentarse en su casa como hizo con el amego, si mal no recuerdo.

Hala Madrid!


----------



## Andr3ws (26 Nov 2021)

Yo con Mbappe tengo bastante confianza en que va a venir.
Que no haya renovado aún con el PSG dice mucho de él y su interes. ¿Se puede torce? Si, pero yo lo veo de Blanco el año que viene.
Cuando leí las declaraciones de que no le habia gustado el trato recibido por el PSG, de que solo hablaria desde ese momento con el mismisimo Jeque, daba a entender que se sentia esclavo y molesto porque no había respetado su voluntad de salir. Creo que en ese momento el PSG pierde a Mbappe.
Ahora, que el madrid le da 25-30 M al año y los otros le ponen una oferta en la mesa de 80-90 M, pues se olvida el enfado y volvemos a ser amigos.
Yo sinceramente creo que el año que viene jugará en el Bernabeu.


----------



## Gorrión (26 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No hay centrocampistas accesibles con tablas para el Madrid ahora mismo, por eso ficharan a Pogba, es irregular si, pero es el que tiene más talento, creo que tiene 28 años no 30.
> 
> Modric en el totemham era media punta y la cosa más irregular del mundo, mira ahora.
> 
> ...



El negro es de marzo del 93, cumple 29 en 4 meses. Está claro que es un fuera de serie cuando quiere, pero no me fio de ese negro, huele a Hazard desde aquí. Que estoy de acuerdo que hay que traer talento, pero el talento sin hambre no vale nada y Pogba está demasiado bien alimentado.

Tiene que haber algún blanquito para traer, no puede ser que todo lo que suena huela a cuero. Ya te digo, creo que el lateral derecho será Pedro Porro, y para el central se habla de Antonio Rüdiger, Niklas Süle o Romagnoli. Yo descartaría a Rüdiger por mamadú y para compensar ficharía a uno de los otros dos, los 3 vendrían con carta de libertad.

Para la posición de pivote también hay ristra de mamadus bastante extensa, Kessié, Tolisso, Kamara aunque también el croata Brozovic. Que si, que los madadús corren mucho y esas cosas, pero hay que meter IQ para que no te pase como en el PSG y acabes tirando el dinero. Ya sabes, en el equilibrio está la virtud, si no fuera por los dos blancos del centro del campo el Madrid no gana orejonas, y no hay mamadus que los suplanten, es una cuestión biológica.


----------



## arriondas (26 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es
> 
> que parece que juntan a todos los descerebrados en un programa.



Es el Sálvame del fútbol. Los productores recurren a los periodistas y colaboradores con más forofismo garrulo, para que estén todo el tiempo enfrentados, discutiendo. Salseo puro y duro.


----------



## filets (26 Nov 2021)

Acordaos de lo que dijo Florentino. Hoy en dia solo se pueden fichar jugadores libres, que todos los jugadores tienen unas clausulas imposibles


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Dejo un enlace interesante a un artículo del Charca. Hay algo de humo, como es habitual, pero es cierto que se presenta un enero muy importante en lo que a altas, bajas y renovacioned se refiere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rudiger se va al Bayern.
Pogba a coste cero me parece bien, pero creo que se lo lleva el PSG.
Brahim no es Modric, es más Hazard o Ause. Y me parece que le falta mucho para el Madrí.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Nov 2021)

Pues Italia o Portugal no van a ir al mundial....seguro que en su lugar va Afganistán u otra potencia mundial que no va a ver nadie y que por supuesto no ganará nada.

Aquí viene el dilema de la superliga y demás planteamientos de torneos.

Si Portugal o Italia no lo han echo bien es normal que se queden fuera, es lo democratico, pero que vamos a ver un mundial peor sin alguna de estas dos también es cierto, Italia que es la campeona de Europa reciente...


----------



## Xequinfumfa (26 Nov 2021)

Brahim es mediapunta cerrado. Le falta mucho cuerpo para jugar de interior y le falta velocidad para jugar de extremo. 

En un 4-2-3-1 lo vería; en un 4-3-3 no tiene nada que hacer. Venta clara al Milan. 

P.S. Y Kubo es idéntico a él. Y además extracomunitario.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Nov 2021)

Si, van todos finos, me recuerda al calvo ese que salía en crónicas marcianas encocado y ahora lleva tatuajes en la cabeza.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (26 Nov 2021)




----------



## HArtS (26 Nov 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Mbappe si quiere sitio en el Real Madrid tendrá que jugar por el centro y derecha de la delantera, Vini se ha ganado el puesto a pelo y sin condón.



No se nos olvide que también Benzema juega por la izquierda. 

Sería divertido ver esa delantera del Madrid con Benzema, Vini y Mbappé diciéndose de todo porque no quieren soltar su banda.


----------



## el ruinas II (26 Nov 2021)

el 90% de los que salen en el chiringuito tienen el tabique nasal de platino


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues Italia o Portugal no van a ir al mundial....seguro que en su lugar va Afganistán u otra potencia mundial que no va a ver nadie y que por supuesto no ganará nada.
> 
> Aquí viene el dilema de la superliga y demás planteamientos de torneos.
> 
> Si Portugal o Italia no lo han echo bien es normal que se queden fuera, es lo democratico, pero que vamos a ver un mundial peor sin alguna de estas dos también es cierto, Italia que es la campeona de Europa reciente...



Sasto. Hay selecciones que deberían estar sí o sí.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (26 Nov 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Dejo un enlace interesante a un artículo del Charca. Hay algo de humo, como es habitual, pero es cierto que se presenta un enero muy importante en lo que a altas, bajas y renovacioned se refiere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




riiiing riiiing
sí que quiere?
hola kykian, soy florentino. que estaba dando un paseo por aquí por parís con dos amigas... y le he dicho a Vanessa y a Yolanda, vamos a ver a kylian que vive aquí a la vuelta.
anda abre que subimos... ¿te gustan las chicas no?


----------



## Roedr (26 Nov 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Brahim es mediapunta cerrado. Le falta mucho cuerpo para jugar de interior y le falta velocidad para jugar de extremo.
> 
> En un 4-2-3-1 lo vería; en un 4-3-3 no tiene nada que hacer. Venta clara al Milan.
> 
> P.S. Y Kubo es idéntico a él. Y además extracomunitario.



Sí, al final es más el físico que la calidad lo que determina las posiciones posibles. Para jugar de media punta sin gran físico en un club grande tienes que ser una mezcla de Maradona, Messi y Zidane.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si Portugal o Italia no lo han echo bien es normal que se queden fuera, es lo democratico, pero que vamos a ver un mundial peor sin alguna de estas dos también es cierto, Italia que es la campeona de Europa reciente...



Virtualmente, una de las repescas va a ser Panamá - Nueva Zelanda. 

Si miras el ranking FIFA, Europa tendría que tener 18-19 equipos en el Mundial, y tiene 13. Entonces esas 5-6 plazas al final van para equipos de relleno, sobretodo de Asia y Norteamérica. Pero es lo que hay.

Lo que pasa es que la clase media europea ha subido bastante el nivel, y ya no hay casi intocables. Una de nivel medio, "a doble partido" te puede ganar.


----------



## Roedr (26 Nov 2021)

Sobre Pogba... yo pasaría de él. Entiendo que nos vendría bien porque es muy bueno, pero es un mercenario como demostró en su momento yéndose al Manu y dejando tirado a ZZ. El Madrid necesita gente buena y comprometida, lo demás no funciona. 

Digo yo que si el club se apañó para suplir a Varane/Ramos, malo será que no encuentren alguien bueno por el que apostar. A ver si Carletto le da más minutos a Cama, que parece que le ha hecho un MiguelG. 

Por otro lado, si nos hacemos con la tortuga, no necesitamos el mejor centro del campo del planeta para escoñar las mejores defensas del mundo. Creo que se puede compensar no tener el mejor centro del campo del mundo (no lo tenemos por lo físico, que sí por lo técnico) con Vini/Tortuga en las bandas. Los extremos buenos hacen mucha pupa.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Sobre Pogba... yo pasaría de él. Entiendo que nos vendría bien porque es muy bueno, pero es un mercenario como demostró en su momento yéndose al Manu y dejando tirado a ZZ. El Madrid necesita gente buena y comprometida, lo demás no funciona.



Sin entrar en si Pogba sí o Pogba no: estamos descubriendo con años de retraso que fichar jugadores libres sin sacrificar activos (cash o jugadores) tiene un plus importante, eso en la NBA lo saben desde hace 30 años.

Cualquier jugador de cierto nivel que quede libre en junio debería por lo menos tenerlo Floren guardado en el teléfono. Por si aca.


----------



## Hannibal (26 Nov 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Sin entrar en si Pogba sí o Pogba no: estamos descubriendo con años de retraso que fichar jugadores libres sin sacrificar activos (cash o jugadores) tiene un plus importante, eso en la NBA lo saben desde hace 30 años.
> 
> Cualquier jugador de cierto nivel que quede libre en junio debería por lo menos tenerlo Floren guardado en el teléfono. Por si aca.



Hombre, eso es algo que juraría que ya hacía yo con el PcFútbol; no se ha descubierto la rueda.

Si antes no se veía a menudo era por el mismo motivo por el que existe este foro. El fútbol vivió una megaburbuja durante décadas, Por eso, durante muchos años, cada fichaje récord duraba 12 ó 24 meses a lo sumo hasta que un nuevo traspaso lo rompía. Al final era el resultado de que, cada año, los presupuestos de la mayoría de clubes, al menos los potentes, crecían siempre.

Al igual que con la burbuja inmobiliaria, antes daba igual el jugador que compraras porque muy probablemente pudieras revenderlo sin perder dinero, salvo que te la hubieran colado y no valiera ni para el Conquense. Ahora podemos discutir si es por el Cobic o porque los jóvenes no ven el furgol, pero lo cierto es que pasa igual que con los zulos: los premium cada vez valen más, y las medianías tienen un rango de valores más o menos constante, si descontamos las idas de olla de los jeques 

El resumen es que antes los salarios de los jugadores subían como la espuma y sus clubes no tenían problemas en renovarles con antelación porque sabían que sustituirle les iba a costar aún más caro. Ahora, las caídas de ingresos han obligado a algunos clubes a vender e incluso malvender, pero los compradores tampoco están para muchas alegrías salvo las excepciones ya conocidas; de ahí que ahora se vean algunos cracks libres.

Perdón por el tocho.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 Nov 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Hombre, eso es algo que juraría que ya hacía yo con el PcFútbol; no se ha descubierto la rueda.
> 
> Si antes no se veía a menudo era por el mismo motivo por el que existe este foro. El fútbol vivió una megaburbuja durante décadas, Por eso, durante muchos años, cada fichaje récord duraba 12 ó 24 meses a lo sumo hasta que un nuevo traspaso lo rompía. Al final era el resultado de que, cada año, los presupuestos de la mayoría de clubes, al menos los potentes, crecían siempre.



Que se sabía antes, sí. Lo nuevo es que los clubes se están dando cuenta de hasta qué punto es económicamente ventajoso fichar a un jugador libre (y hasta qué punto es desventajoso perder a un jugador sin cobrar traspaso). Por ejemplo, lo de ir como hienas a por jugadores a los que les queda un año de contrato (el verano anterior de que expire) es relativamente nuevo.


----------



## Hannibal (26 Nov 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Hombre, eso es algo que juraría que ya hacía yo con el PcFútbol; no se ha descubierto la rueda.
> 
> Si antes no se veía a menudo era por el mismo motivo por el que existe este foro. El fútbol vivió una megaburbuja durante décadas, Por eso, durante muchos años, cada fichaje récord duraba 12 ó 24 meses a lo sumo hasta que un nuevo traspaso lo rompía. Al final era el resultado de que, cada año, los presupuestos de la mayoría de clubes, al menos los potentes, crecían siempre.
> 
> ...



Esta reflexión es en genérico; luego hay algunos casos como el de Alaba que no me llego a explicar salvo que sea más madridistas que yo  porque sí, somos el Madrid y tal, pero al final es "austríaco", pero germano al fin y al cabo, y juega en el 2° club más importante de la Historia, al lado de donde creció y cobrando bien. ¿Para qué iba a irse a otro país y aprender otro idioma? Incluso aunque aquí ganara algo más de dinero, no es lo cómodo.

Luego está el caso de Rüdiger; no es muy normal que un titular de Shempions quiera cambiar de equipo. Nació en Berlín así que irse al Bayern puede tener una lógica aunque la liga sea muy menor, pero es que también hay muchos rumores de que puede venirse. 

Y luego hay casos como el de Pogba que no es más que el típico mercenario que no tiene problema en ir donde le paguen.


----------



## Hannibal (26 Nov 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Que se sabía antes, sí. Lo nuevo es que los clubes se están dando cuenta de hasta qué punto es económicamente ventajoso fichar a un jugador libre (y hasta qué punto es desventajoso perder a un jugador sin cobrar traspaso). Por ejemplo, lo de ir como hienas a por jugadores a los que les queda un año de contrato (el verano anterior de que expire) es relativamente nuevo.



Antes también se sabía lo desventajoso de dejar ir a un jugador, claro que sí. Y por eso en las renovaciones los clubes siempre ponían el culo; la diferencia era que antes los clubes grandes podían pagar las exigencias de sus estrellas sin mayores problemas; véase Messi sin ir más lejos o CR, que estando en el Madrid renovó 4 veces:






El Real Madrid renueva a Cristiano Ronaldo hasta 2021







www-lavanguardia-com.cdn.ampproject.org





Repito, la diferencia entre los últimos 30 años y ahora, es que los presupuestos se han estancado en el mejor de los casos cuando no caído. De hecho, lo sorprendente es que no haya habido más cambios de cromos. 

Por cierto,y dejo aquí el tema para no ser pesado. Bendita caída de presupuestos, que ha mostrado las verdaderas caretas de todos: unos mostrando amor por el club como Modric, y luego otros peseteros como Ramos.


----------



## mad2012 (27 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La verdad que el Madrid suele pescar bien en el Bayern, ya pescó por un precio irrisorio a Kross, luego "gratis" a alaba, pero no creo que siga ese camino, no le interesa enfadar a los alemanes.
> 
> A cambio les dimos a Xavi Alonso y a James.



Y a Robben...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Nov 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Por cierto,y dejo aquí el tema para no ser pesado. Bendita caída de presupuestos, que ha mostrado las verdaderas caretas de todos: unos mostrando amor por el club como Modric, y luego otros peseteros como Ramos.



Hombre, Modric está cascadete, ningún equipo top le iba a fichar pagándole lo que cobra en el Madrid (otra cosa es que lo cubran de millones en una liga menor, eso sí se podía haber dado).

Lo digo desde la admiración infinita hacia Modric, pero al final ha tomado la decisión más racional posible. Lo que pasa es que lo que hizo Ramos fue una gilipollez monumental. Yo lo encuadraría más en plan inteligente-no inteligente que amor al club-pesetero.


----------



## El Juani (27 Nov 2021)

Habéis puesto esto tan gostoso???


----------



## Roedr (27 Nov 2021)

Vaya par, Vini y Tortuga, vamos a por la plantilla más fea de la historia del Madrid.


----------



## Scardanelli (27 Nov 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Mbappe si quiere sitio en el Real Madrid tendrá que jugar por el centro y derecha de la delantera, Vini se ha ganado el puesto a pelo y sin condón. Dicho esto, la tortuga ninja se puede ir a tomar por culo y que venga el vikingo psicópata, que nos hace mucho mas falta. Del negro pasado de vueltas ya convertido en ex jugador Pogba, te puedes ir olvidando, no vale para el madrid, los jugadores irregulares no valen, para el Madrid solo valen los Krooses y los Modrics, gente seria y comprometida, no negros pasados de vuelta que un día son un 9 y otro un 2. Cuando nadie se pelea por el es por algo y ya tiene 30 años.
> 
> Para el año que viene se traerán un lateral, el señor Pedro Porro, traerán un central, un medio centro y un delantero.
> 
> El año que viene va ser brutal, el año de la 15.



Si traen a Mbappé, mientras aguante el convicto Benzema, a Vini lo van a exiliar a la derecha, que no es su sitio. Y Mbappé jugará en la izquierda. Aunque no sea el sitio de Vini (es el peor para él) se seguirá saliendo porque O'REI Vinicius tiene los cojones muy grandes.

A Paul Pogba lo traerán porque quieren montar el GANG FRANCO-AFRICANO para que Mbappé se sienta como en la banlieue.


----------



## Gorrión (27 Nov 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Si traen a Mbappé, mientras aguante el convicto Benzema, a Vini lo van a exiliar a la derecha, que no es su sitio. Y Mbappé jugará en la izquierda. Aunque no sea el sitio de Vini (es el peor para él) se seguirá saliendo porque O'REI Vinicius tiene los cojones muy grandes.
> 
> A Paul Pogba lo traerán porque quieren montar el GANG FRANCO-AFRICANO para que Mbappé se sienta como en la banlieue.



Pero si ya tiene a Mendy, Eduardo y Amego Segarro para que le hagan compañía ¿Qué mas quiere?

La tortuga ha jugado mucho por la derecha, tanto en Francia como en el PSG, la banda izquierda del PSG suele ser de Neymar. No se que planes tendrá Carletto si viene, tal vez terminen rotando bandas en los partidos, aunque creo que la tortuga podría reconvertirse en delantero centro. Igual tienes razón y el Vini acaba jugando bien por las dos bandas, pero no lo veo, creo que Mbappe tiene mas calidad para rendir en otras posiciones.


----------



## Scardanelli (27 Nov 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Pero si ya tiene a Mendy, Eduardo y Amego Segarro para que le hagan compañía ¿Qué mas quiere?
> 
> La tortuga ha jugado mucho por la derecha, tanto en Francia como en el PSG, la banda izquierda del PSG suele ser de Neymar. No se que planes tendrá Carletto si viene, tal vez terminen rotando bandas en los partidos, aunque creo que la tortuga podría reconvertirse en delantero centro. Igual tienes razón y el Vini acaba jugando bien por las dos bandas, pero no lo veo, creo que Mbappe tiene mas calidad para rendir en otras posiciones.



Yo creo que Mbappé terminará jugando de 9 y tendremos a los 3 morenos de atacantes (Vini, Mbappé, Rodry), pero mientras el Amego aguante lo van a tener por el centro.

En cuanto a Paul Labille, yo creo que le van a montar un parque temático franco-africano a Mbappé para que no tenga ninguna excusa a no venir.


----------



## Roedr (27 Nov 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Yo creo que Mbappé terminará jugando de 9 y tendremos a los 3 morenos de atacantes (Vini, Mbappé, Rodry), pero mientras el Amego aguante lo van a tener por el centro.
> 
> En cuanto a Paul Labille, yo creo que le van a montar un parque temático franco-africano a Mbappé para que no tenga ninguna excusa a no venir.



Yo tb. creo que si se hacen las cosas bien el futuro será: Vinicius Magnificus- Donatello- Rodry

El menos hecho es Rodry, pero tiene tal clase que huele a crack a kms'.


----------



## Venturi (27 Nov 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Pero si ya tiene a Mendy, Eduardo y Amego Segarro para que le hagan compañía ¿Qué mas quiere?
> 
> La tortuga ha jugado mucho por la derecha, tanto en Francia como en el PSG, la banda izquierda del PSG suele ser de Neymar. No se que planes tendrá Carletto si viene, tal vez terminen rotando bandas en los partidos, aunque creo que la tortuga podría reconvertirse en delantero centro. Igual tienes razón y el Vini acaba jugando bien por las dos bandas, pero no lo veo, creo que Mbappe tiene mas calidad para rendir en otras posiciones.



Yo veo una transición como la de CR7. Mientras esté el amigo jugará en banda, pero según vaya perdiendo velocidad y se vaya/envejezca Benzema, irá moviéndose al centro y acabará de 9.
Todo esto si viene, que aún no lo veo nada claro.


----------



## xilebo (27 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Habéis puesto esto tan gostoso???



Si, el marca lo he llevado hoy mismo a su portada


----------



## Roedr (27 Nov 2021)

Entrevista en el Marca a Carletto. Es un tipo muy elegante y con mucho equilibrio. 


Carlo Ancelotti descubre el 'bombazo' de Florentino Pérez: "Tiene grandes planes para julio"


----------



## Hannibal (27 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Entrevista en el Marca a Carletto. Es un tipo muy elegante y con mucho equilibrio.
> 
> 
> Carlo Ancelotti descubre el 'bombazo' de Florentino Pérez: "Tiene grandes planes para julio"



Esta frase es brutal:
_*Hay dos tipos de jugadores: los que marcan la diferencia y los que deben correr*._"

Por cierto, según el Marca también, el Madrid ha descartado a Pogba. Aunque lo que dice José Félix Diaz no es que haya que cogerlo con pinzas; es que tiene menos credibilidad que lo pudiera decir yo.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (27 Nov 2021)

Me parece de puta madre que se haya descartado a Pogba. Nunca encajó en el Madrid. Jugador talentosísimo, pero muy irregular. Y ya tiene 30 cumplidos.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (27 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Entrevista en el Marca a Carletto. Es un tipo muy elegante y con mucho equilibrio.
> 
> 
> Carlo Ancelotti descubre el 'bombazo' de Florentino Pérez: "Tiene grandes planes para julio"



Elegante y listo...

*Su libreta: *"El *entrenador listo es el que adapta el juego a las características de sus jugadores. Sería un idiota si, con un delantero como Vinicius que debajo de los pies tiene una moto, no apostara por el contragolpe.* Otro ejemplo: si tengo a Cristiano, busco la manera para que le llegue el balón a menudo, no le pido volver atrás. Lo mismo con Ibra. Hay dos tipos de jugadores: los que marcan la diferencia y los que deben correr. No creo en las ideologías como el guardiolismo, el sarrismo... Creo en la identidad del equipo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Nov 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Esta frase es brutal:
> _*Hay dos tipos de jugadores: los que marcan la diferencia y los que deben correr*._"



A mí me ha sorprendido leer eso, me ha parecido una opinión Paco de barra de bar, pero bueno.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (27 Nov 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A mí me ha sorprendido leer eso, me ha parecido una opinión Paco de barra de bar, pero bueno.



A mi me ha recordado a


----------



## Edu.R (27 Nov 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A mí me ha sorprendido leer eso, me ha parecido una opinión Paco de barra de bar, pero bueno.



Porque Ancelotti es italiano y conserva el estilo. Pero si fuese español, su nivel de paquismo sería bastante alto. No digo que llegase al nivel de Camacho, pero tendría bastante paquismo.

Vamos a ver si el Villarreal le saca algo al Barcelona, y el top-4 seguimos haciendo camino.


----------



## xilebo (27 Nov 2021)

Lo de hazard es tremendo, otro partido q no entra ni en la convocatoria y lo peor q el madrid ni lo necesita para ir lider en liga y champions y jugando mas o menos bien 


*Real Madrid *ha dado a conocer la lista de convocados para el partido de mañana ante el *Sevilla en el Santiago Bernabéu (21.00 horas).* La novedad es la vuelta de *Valverde*, que regresa a la lista algo más de un mes después, trar sufrir un esguince de rodilla en el* Camp Nou* el pasado 24 de octubre. El uruguayo es una de las piezas más importantes de *Ancelotti *de cara a rotar a su medio campo titular e incluso para ganarse un sitio como ya ha hizo la campaña pasada con *Zidane.*

La otra buena noticia para Ancelotti es que *Alaba* ha entrado en la lista, aunque su participación en el encuentro ante los de *Lopetegui *dependerá de la evolución en estas próximas 24 horas. El técnico ya ha dejado claro que se van a correr "cero riesgos" con el central, por lo que todo hace indicar que *Nacho y Militao* podrían ser la pareja de centrales. *El ex del Bayern *no completó todo el entrenamiento con el grupo aunque empezó como uno más, dado que aún tiene pequeñas molestias por el leve esguince de rodilla que sufrió ante el Sheriff. No está entre los convocados como ha adelantado Ancelotti en la rueda de prensa *Eden Hazard *ya que no está aún a tope después de sufrir una gastroenteritis antes del partido frente al Granada de la semana pasada.


----------



## The Replicant (27 Nov 2021)

jojojojo mano de Pique en el area, penalty claro y ni lo pita, ni VAR ni nada,

pa mear y no echar gota


----------



## Roedr (27 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Lo de hazard es tremendo, otro partido q no entra ni en la convocatoria y lo peor q el madrid ni lo necesita para ir lider en liga y champions y jugando mas o menos bien
> 
> 
> *Real Madrid *ha dado a conocer la lista de convocados para el partido de mañana ante el *Sevilla en el Santiago Bernabéu (21.00 horas).* La novedad es la vuelta de *Valverde*, que regresa a la lista algo más de un mes después, trar sufrir un esguince de rodilla en el* Camp Nou* el pasado 24 de octubre. El uruguayo es una de las piezas más importantes de *Ancelotti *de cara a rotar a su medio campo titular e incluso para ganarse un sitio como ya ha hizo la campaña pasada con *Zidane.*
> ...



Si no fuera por el descuadre contable, lo suyo sería darle la carta de libertad y que haga perder ni un minuto a otros jugadores.


----------



## Hannibal (27 Nov 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A mí me ha sorprendido leer eso, me ha parecido una opinión Paco de barra de bar, pero bueno.



Es simplificarlo mucho, porque también los hay que marcan la diferencia corriendo, como Vini o Modric, aunque sea de distinta forma.

Pero Messi lleva andando al menos un lustro y aún así sus registros goleadores eran bastante buenos. CR no defiende una mierda hace tiempo y qué vamos a decir de sus registros goleadores. Kroos tampoco es que se le conozca por abarcar todo el campo.


----------



## Roedr (27 Nov 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Es simplificarlo mucho, porque también los hay que marcan la diferencia corriendo, como Vini o Modric, aunque sea de distinta forma.
> 
> Pero Messi lleva andando al menos un lustro y aún así sus registros goleadores eran bastante buenos. CR no defiende una mierda hace tiempo y qué vamos a decir de sus registros goleadores. Kroos tampoco es que se le conozca por abarcar todo el campo.



Los superclases corren de jóvenes, luego a medida que son conscientes de su status van delegando esa tarea en otros.


----------



## xilebo (27 Nov 2021)




----------



## Roedr (27 Nov 2021)

Lo de VAR es como toda Cagaluña. Nos tragamos sus abusos con patatas.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (28 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo de VAR es como toda Cagaluña. Nos tragamos sus abusos con patatas.




Pero porque quieres. En mi casa no entra ningún producto hecho o distribuido desde esa región subhumaba de mierda. Como tampoco entra nada de vascongadas y navarra


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (28 Nov 2021)

que raro que no haya salido el presidente catalufo del villareal a criticar al farsa.

los tengo ya muy calados a estos hijos de la gran puta enemigos de Castilla


----------



## The Replicant (28 Nov 2021)

*








Emery explota: "Igual el del VAR se ha quedado dormido"


Emery explota: "Igual el del VAR se ha quedado dormido". El técnico del Villarreal no entiende la jugada de Piqué y afirma no se le está respetando.



as.com




*

Parece mentira que Emery no "entienda" el funcionamiento del VARsa a estas alturas

taluecs


----------



## DRIDMA (28 Nov 2021)

2 partidos de Chavi en la liga y dos atracos... Rubiales va a meter en la pelea al VARsa por lo civil o lo criminal.


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Pero porque quieres. En mi casa no entra ningún producto hecho o distribuido desde esa región subhumaba de mierda. Como tampoco entra nada de vascongadas y navarra



Yo hago lo mismo, pero queramos o no, nos explotan igual. Ahora mismo nos acaban de robar de forma legal el fruto de nuestro trabajo para que vaya a los de siempre vía presupuestos generales del estado.

La política y economía de España es un gigantesco VAR.


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo entiende perfectamente, pero no quiere acabar sancionado y apaleado por decir que el cielo es de color azul.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 Nov 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A mí me ha sorprendido leer eso, me ha parecido una opinión Paco de barra de bar, pero bueno.



Pues me parece que es muy acertado. Además, que la frase se hizo famosa por un compatriota suyo:


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo entiende perfectamente, pero no quiere acabar sancionado y apaleado por decir que el cielo es de color azul.



El del VAR de ayer era el árbitro del "Todo ok, Jose Luis".


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2021)

Pues el de hoy contra el Sevilla si me interesaba verlo pero por las horas va a ser que no, estaré por aquí que es más entretenido que la radio.


----------



## _Suso_ (28 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Lo de hazard es tremendo, otro partido q no entra ni en la convocatoria y lo peor q el madrid ni lo necesita para ir lider en liga y champions y jugando mas o menos bien
> 
> 
> *Real Madrid *ha dado a conocer la lista de convocados para el partido de mañana ante el *Sevilla en el Santiago Bernabéu (21.00 horas).* La novedad es la vuelta de *Valverde*, que regresa a la lista algo más de un mes después, trar sufrir un esguince de rodilla en el* Camp Nou* el pasado 24 de octubre. El uruguayo es una de las piezas más importantes de *Ancelotti *de cara a rotar a su medio campo titular e incluso para ganarse un sitio como ya ha hizo la campaña pasada con *Zidane.*
> ...



De Hazard hay algo que no se cuenta, fue muy raro cuando Carleto dijo que no estaba para dos partidos a la semana, una de dos, o tiene una lesión grave que le impide jugar de manera continua o mentalmente está destrozado y no puede ni levantarse de la cama.


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> De Hazard hay algo que no se cuenta, fue muy raro cuando Carleto dijo que no estaba para dos partidos a la semana, una de dos, o tiene una lesión grave que le impide jugar de manera continua o mentalmente está destrozado y no puede ni levantarse de la cama.



Yo diria q los tiros van por lo segundo, mas mental que fisico, q es peor todavia. El jugador no levanta cabeza desde q salio del chelsea y todas esas lesiones continuas le ha pasado mentalmente, y eso es lo peor en un jugador y a la minima se viene abajo y mas falta de confianza


----------



## _Suso_ (28 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Yo diria q los tiros van por lo segundo, mas mental que fisico, q es peor todavia. El jugador no levanta cabeza desde q salio del chelsea y todas esas lesiones continuas le ha pasado mentalmente, y eso es lo peor en un jugador y a la minima se viene abajo y mas falta de confianza



Lo que está claro es que una gastroenteritis no dura dos semanas, está fuera de las convocatorias por razones que no quieren hacer publicas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Yo diria q los tiros van por lo segundo, mas mental que fisico, q es peor todavia. El jugador no levanta cabeza desde q salio del chelsea y todas esas lesiones continuas le ha pasado mentalmente, y eso es lo peor en un jugador y a la minima se viene abajo y mas falta de confianza




No va a jugar hasta navidades en su nuevo equipo, el Madrid no quiere que se lesione y el jugador no está por la labor.

O eso o han pactado bajada de sueldo a cambio de que este de baja indefinidamente hasta que se arregle su situación.


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que una gastroenteritis no dura dos semanas, está fuera de las convocatorias por razones que no quieren hacer publicas.



Exacto, esa excusa es muy mala una gastro, joee yo he tenido una y al dia siguiente al trabajo  ahi algo mas y huele fatal con el jugador


----------



## _Suso_ (28 Nov 2021)

Joder, el equipo titular del Paris Saint-Germain es fifa playstation total, Ramos, Di Maria, Neymar, Messi y Mbappé


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Joder, el equipo titular del Paris Saint-Germain es fifa playstation total, Ramos, Di Maria, Neymar, Messi y Mbappé



Pues acaba de fallar una mbappe solo con el portero  ya ha bajado de precio de 300 a 290


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2021)

Gool del st etienne al PSG, lo habia anulado el arbitro el gol y el VAR frances lo ha dado por valido. En francia funciona mejor que en España y da igual el nombre del equipo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Gool del st etienne al PSG, lo habia anulado el arbitro el gol y el VAR frances lo ha dado por valido. En francia funciona mejor que en España y da igual el nombre del equipo




Donde lo estáis viendo?.


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Donde lo estáis viendo?.



Pagando por TV, el canal de being sports, y esta nevando encima, la q esta cayendo, sigue 1-0 perdiendo PSG


----------



## loquehayqueoir (28 Nov 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pero Messi lleva andando al menos un lustro y aún así sus registros goleadores eran bastante buenos. CR no defiende una mierda hace tiempo y qué vamos a decir de sus registros goleadores.



Pero es que precisamente cuando Messi y CR7 dejaron de correr sus equipos se convirtieron en medianías. 

(Relativamente, claro, 40 goles siguen dando para mucho, pero contra equipos top ya no les daba).


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Pero es que precisamente cuando Messi y CR7 dejaron de correr sus equipos se convirtieron en medianías.
> 
> (Relativamente, claro, 40 goles siguen dando para mucho, pero contra equipos top ya no les daba).



Pues andando hoy messi ha dado 3 asistencias, sin despeinarse  gano al final el PSG 3-1, claro la segunda parte el st etienne con un hombre menos, di maria inmenso, mejor q messi neymar y mbppe juntos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Lo de hazard es tremendo, otro partido q no entra ni en la convocatoria y lo peor q el madrid ni lo necesita para ir lider en liga y champions y jugando mas o menos bien
> 
> 
> *Real Madrid *ha dado a conocer la lista de convocados para el partido de mañana ante el *Sevilla en el Santiago Bernabéu (21.00 horas).* La novedad es la vuelta de *Valverde*, que regresa a la lista algo más de un mes después, trar sufrir un esguince de rodilla en el* Camp Nou* el pasado 24 de octubre. El uruguayo es una de las piezas más importantes de *Ancelotti *de cara a rotar a su medio campo titular e incluso para ganarse un sitio como ya ha hizo la campaña pasada con *Zidane.*
> ...



Vuelvo a repetir que lo de la gastroenteritis se lo permiten solo a los futbolistas. El resto tenemos que ir a trabajar sí o sí.


----------



## road runner (28 Nov 2021)

ADN Barça 100%
Piqué, tras el 1-2: "Jugad con el tiempo, faltas, nos tiramos al suelo...."

Y esta gentuza pretende dar lecciones.
Son basura.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (28 Nov 2021)

road runner dijo:


> ADN Barça 100%
> Piqué, tras el 1-2: "Jugad con el tiempo, faltas, nos tiramos al suelo...."
> 
> Y esta gentuza pretende dar lecciones.
> Son basura.



valors


----------



## ravenare (28 Nov 2021)

Nos sacais un carro de puntos y aún así pendientes de nosotros. Vikingo escocido para los restos.


----------



## DRIDMA (28 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues andando hoy messi ha dado 3 asistencias, sin despeinarse  gano al final el PSG 3-1, claro la segunda parte el st etienne con un hombre menos, di maria inmenso, mejor q messi neymar y mbppe juntos



Contra el último de la liga y con 10.


----------



## road runner (28 Nov 2021)

ravenare dijo:


> Nos sacais un carro de puntos y aún así pendientes de nosotros. Vikingo escocido para los restos.



Pues tú con el roncerdo encamisetao de blanco en tu avatar estás bueno para hablar.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (28 Nov 2021)

Ya están las putas antimadridistas del marca y el as diciendo lo bueno que es el paleto Ramos


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Contra el último de la liga y con 10.



Estaba penultimo antes el partido y hay q ganar. El madrid se la pego contra el levante, perdio dos puntos de oro, un equipo q todavia no ha ganado en liga


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2021)

Derrota de la Real Sociedad, buena oportunidad para afianzar el liderato esta noche y luego el extra del miércoles.


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2021)

¡Ya tenemos el once oficial del Real Madrid!

Los elegidos por Ancelotti son: *Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Nacho, Mendy; Casemiro, Kroos, Modric; Asensio, Benzema y Vinicius.*


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2021)

Yo me figuro que rotaremos un poco el miércoles, pero es verdad que ahora tenemos todo lo gordo seguido y sin pausa.


----------



## _Suso_ (28 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> ¡Ya tenemos el once oficial del Real Madrid!
> 
> Los elegidos por Ancelotti son: *Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Nacho, Mendy; Casemiro, Kroos, Modric; Asensio, Benzema y Vinicius.*



El centro del campo va a acabar más quemado que los de la serie de rumbo al infierno como los siga poniendo en todos los partidos.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Nov 2021)

hay enlace al partido?


----------



## Edge2 (28 Nov 2021)

Buenas nocheeeees


----------



## Edge2 (28 Nov 2021)

Hoy es el dia de la veganza de torpetegui...


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Hoy es el dia de la veganza de torpetegui...



La venganza se suele servir en plato frio  menudo rasca hace hoy en madrid


----------



## _Suso_ (28 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> La venganza se suele servir en plato frio  menudo rasca hace hoy en madrid



Yo el 17 de diciembre voy para allá, preparad shortinas y alfombras rojas


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2021)

A las buenas noches majos, espero que vaya mejor que burbuja.info









Regarder Real Madrid FC Séville streaming live Real Madrid vs FC Séville streaming direct


Suivez Real Madrid FC Séville Streaming HD Voir Real Madrid vs FC Séville Live direct Real Madrid vs FC Séville liens streaming pour regarder le match



www.streamonsport.info


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> El centro del campo va a acabar más quemado que los de la serie de rumbo al infierno como los siga poniendo en todos los partidos.



hoy sii tenia q salir ese centro del campo, contra sevilla rival directo pero contra el sheriff el otro dia, no me jodas


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Nov 2021)

Joder, qué pereza partido ahora 
Estoy bostezando y ni ha empezado


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2021)

¿Pereza un partido entre los aspirantes al título?


----------



## Edge2 (28 Nov 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Joder, qué pereza partido ahora
> Estoy bostezando y ni ha empezado



Hoy puede ser epico, no puedo leer mas...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Nov 2021)

mierda, no me va el enlace, teneis otro?


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> hay enlace al partido?



con el navegador Edge:

Real Madrid - Sevilla FC - Stream 1 Live Stream | FBStreams - FBStream


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Nov 2021)

yo hoy estoy con vía salétiler, pero tanto internet, como el satélite, como el foro... va todo mal.
Verdaderu mal


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Nov 2021)

el año pasado paso un MILAGRO que hazard mascarse un gol...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Nov 2021)

joder parece Ghana contra Mali


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Nov 2021)

esos pinganillos del aliexpres


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> joder parece Ghana contra Mali



Es bastante risible cuando hablan del cluc blanco...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Nov 2021)

mañaco mir en carrera


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Es bastante risible cuando hablan del cluc blanco...



vikingos negrocs


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Hoy puede ser epico, no puedo leer mas...



Hoy gana el real moñil como siempre que el Sevilla le visita

Nunca está a la altura el Sevilla


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Nov 2021)

GGOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Edge2 (28 Nov 2021)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Pereza un partido entre los aspirantes al título?



Si llevas desde las 6 am en pie, sí, aunque ocserbo que el público se mueve menos que el del FIFA 96
Jajajajaja la rematada y el gal


----------



## Edge2 (28 Nov 2021)

jajajajajaja ajajajaajajaa jaajajaajaja jajajajaja


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Cabezazo a placer


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2021)

Gol del mañaco alfota


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> mañaco mir en carrera



pues acaba de meter un gol de cabeza con los pies en el suelo


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

Muy bien Rafa Mir...está pegando golpazos a la puerta de la selección


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## Tubiegah (28 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> jajajajajaja ajajajaajajaa jaajajaajaja jajajajaja



Tiene pinta de que hoy te vas a descojonar bien a gusto


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Nov 2021)

GOL de mañaco mir


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Bueno, bueno...lo que ha sacao bajo palos y la que ha salvao curtua, no se lo cree ni él


----------



## pepetemete (28 Nov 2021)

No sé, yo metería más negros. en el Mandril , todavía quedan supremacistas blancos con algo de calidad en la alineación


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Nov 2021)

debería haber marcado el 2º el sevilla en esa pájara...
puede acabar pagándolo por no cerrar el partido en esta 1ª parte


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Nov 2021)

es que dejar solo a un delantero de 1,93 en el area


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Carvajal, menudo pase le ha metido al Cerdilla

Carvajaaaal, carvajaaaal


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Nov 2021)

Festival de regalos en la defensa del Madrid,hace frío y no apetece estar ahí en pantalón corto,debe ser...


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> debería haber marcado el 2º el sevilla en esa pájara...
> puede acabar pagándolo por no cerrar el partido en esta 1ª parte



Les pasa mucho al Villarreal y al Sevilla


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Nov 2021)

pepetemete dijo:


> No sé, yo metería más negros. en el Mandril , todavía quedan supremacistas blancos con algo de calidad en la alineación



Hoy sólo hay 5+ el amego,


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL





Edge2 dijo:


> jajajajajaja ajajajaajajaa jaajajaajaja jajajajaja





《Judas》 dijo:


> Cabezazo a placer





barullo dijo:


> Muy bien Rafa Mir...está pegando golpazos a la puerta de la selección



Q bien se ven los toros desde la barrera


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Nov 2021)

el partido está precioso


----------



## pepetemete (28 Nov 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Hoy sólo hay 5+ el amego,



Solo? joder, menos mal. 
Está demostrado que más de dos es perjudicial para el juego del equipo.

Luego ya, Ronaldinho, ese no era ni negro , un DIOS.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Casi miro, Casi miro...


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Q bien se ven los toros desde la barrera



No te quejes que el Sevilla ha fallado otro cantado


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2021)

Está intensito el partido, mis diec


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Mu cómodo el Sevilla, les están bailando


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Nov 2021)

calopez, yo te maldigo.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Nov 2021)

amarilla perdonada


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Una tarjetita para Alaba? O kase?
No hay tarjeta?


----------



## pepetemete (28 Nov 2021)

Antonio Kross ya no sabe ni a quien pasarle la pelota


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Nov 2021)

¿de quién puede ser el fallo del marcaje en el gol de rafa mir?


----------



## pepetemete (28 Nov 2021)

Vinicius es como cuando sueñas que te peleas, los golpes van sin fuerza, como esas grúas de las fiestas para coger un peluche.


----------



## Edge2 (28 Nov 2021)

Sabemos algo de ausencio?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Nov 2021)

carvajal pifia tras pifia


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Sabemos algo de ausencio?



está jugando, no?


----------



## pepetemete (28 Nov 2021)

Sinceramente, el partido de ayer del Barça me puso muchísimo más que esta mierda sin rumbo


----------



## HDR (28 Nov 2021)

El Madrid juega con 10 cada vez que sale el horchatas. No presiona, no hace nada. Sabéis de quién estoy hablando. Bale lesionado es mejor que este matao.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ¿de quién puede ser el fallo del marcaje en el gol de rafa mir?


----------



## ccc (28 Nov 2021)

Donde veis el partido con algo de calidad,

no se lo que pasa con jackstream pero ahi no hay nada de nada,....


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Pffff al larguero


----------



## Edge2 (28 Nov 2021)

Larguero!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Habría sido un golazo del ocampos ese


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ¿de quién puede ser el fallo del marcaje en el gol de rafa mir?



No hay fallo porque no había nadie que fallase con él


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Nov 2021)

se cumplen todos los pasos para que el sevilla pudiera acabar 3-0 la primera parte,...
y acabará perdiendo el partido al final


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2021)

Ya veremos si luego al final del partido las pasan pvtas de tanto perdonar


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Nov 2021)

Joder Militao...que bestia


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 Nov 2021)

Gol del amego putero----


----------



## Edge2 (28 Nov 2021)

joder que chorra


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Nov 2021)

lo dicho... de poder ir 3-0---- al 1-1


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 Nov 2021)

Carleto se ha comido 15 chicles de golpe


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2021)

Antes hablamos, pues ahí está el amego


----------



## fachacine (28 Nov 2021)

Vamoooooos hostia


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (28 Nov 2021)

ameeegooooo...


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Nov 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Antes hablamos, pues ahí está el amego



Que amego...el gol es un 90% de Militao...

Y un 9% del portero


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Nov 2021)

¿amarilla esta, y no la de alaba?


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> lo dicho... de poder ir 3-0---- al 1-1



Estaba clarinete: el que perdona palma


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Se ha confiao el portero del sevilla y se le ha envenenao ese balón.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Penalti


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Se ha confiao el portero del sevilla y se le ha envenenao ese balón.



Debuta Bono en el bernabeu con el sevilla, nunca habia jugado. Se ha puesto nervioso  bueno ya llueve menos 1-1 golaza de benzema jejeje


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Nov 2021)

Mendy el gambetero


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 Nov 2021)

El Madriz se está viniendo arriba...


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Claro


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Nov 2021)

Mendy el gambetero


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Se ha confiao el portero del sevilla y se le ha envenenao ese balón.



Yo creo que despeja mal y por eso se le envenena


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Nov 2021)

piscinazo


----------



## fachacine (28 Nov 2021)

No me está gustando Casemiro, parece Lucas Váter, que cada pase que da es para atrás


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Penalti
Clarísimo!!!


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Nov 2021)

¿no hay replay del posible penalty-piscinazo?


----------



## Edge2 (28 Nov 2021)

El mendy se ha tomado la pocima hoy


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Que pongan la repetisión

Ha parecido penalti muy claro


----------



## pepetemete (28 Nov 2021)

El amego no decepciona.
Y si lo echasen del Madrid, paguita al canto por amego


----------



## pepetemete (28 Nov 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> No me está gustando Casemiro, parece Lucas Váter, que cada pase que da es para atrás



Da mucho asco.


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Penalti
> Clarísimo!!!



Yo lo tengo que ver otra vez pero vamos que aqui no van a pitar penaltis al de casa


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Qué pasa con esas repeticiones de penaltis? Ya están ocultando?

Liga bananera!


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Penalti


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Zancadilla muy clara


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Nov 2021)

nah, me reafirmo, picinazo


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Robo!!!


----------



## Edge2 (28 Nov 2021)

Repeticion----> PENALTY


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

No sabemos dónde está el VAR...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Nov 2021)

con esta toma lateral sí veo patadita de alaba... hmmmm 50/50


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Nov 2021)

No se puede pitar penaltis porque a un jugador le apoyen un dedo encima...


----------



## pepetemete (28 Nov 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> nah, me reafirmo, picinazo



Amarilla clarísima


----------



## Edge2 (28 Nov 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> nah, me reafirmo, picinazo



Le toca, eso en el var es penalty y no lo han revisado...


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Penalti como un castillo


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

Pues es penalti de Alaba


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Eso se lo hacen a Vinichusta y es penalti y ejpulsión


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 Nov 2021)

Noto a O Rei cansado


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Repeticion----> PENALTY



Y expulsion


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Eso se lo hacen a Vinichusta y es penalti y ejpulsión



eso es verdad... no se quién decía que el verdadero peligro de negricius es ese (el provocar faltas digamos.... dudosas)


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Eso se lo hacen a Vinichusta y es penalti y ejpulsión



Y con razón lo sería...en este caso hay claro contacto pasando del balón totalmente


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Nov 2021)

Vaya cantada del portero en el gol...


----------



## Edge2 (28 Nov 2021)

Sabemos algo de Vinicius?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Nov 2021)

si primero lo decimos... negricius actuando


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Sabemos algo de Vinicius?



Desde que ganó el balón de oro se ha relajado


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Vaya cantada del portero en el gol...



Despeja mal y luego tiene la mala suerte de que va al palo y luego queda a huevo para rematar


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Pues esta jornada se ve el patrón claro de arbitrariedades que favorecen sistemáticamente al Farsa y el Mandril


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 Nov 2021)

Ausencio lo ha tenido....


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Ausencio lo ha tenido....



No era el dia del chico blanco


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2021)

Ale, que ya ha tirao Ausencio, ya se pueden ir al descanso


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Nov 2021)

Puf,Asensio juega como un funcionario,va a fichar,hacer un poco el paripé y para casa...amaga,hace como que encara y pase al que tenga más cerca...

Tiene mendy mil veces más mordiente que el.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Pues esta jornada se ve el patrón claro de arbitrariedades que favorecen sistemáticamente al Farsa y el Mandril



lo de ayer del barsa con el penalty de piquet fue escandaloso...
ahora también te digo, la patada a bujqué en el minuto 2 era, como poco, amarilla


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> lo de ayer del barsa con el penalty de piquet fue escandaloso...
> ahora también te digo, la patada a bujqué en el minuto 2 era, como poco, amarilla



hace esa entrada uno del Atleti y le caen 2 años prisión


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 Nov 2021)

El Cerdilla no aprovecha los centros al área y el tener una superioridad por arriba clarísima....


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Nov 2021)

bueno, partido to guapo de ver.... a ver en la 2ª parte----


----------



## Xequinfumfa (28 Nov 2021)

Asensio es venta evidente a final de temporada. Que salga Rodrygo y que salga Camavinga, coño, para darle más velocidas y descaro en el centro del campo. 

Empate...pero el Sevilla ha jugado más y mejor. Quiero otro aire en la segunda parte.


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Nov 2021)

Igual hasta aguanto la segunda parte despierto.
Glande Carletto


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> El Cerdilla no aprovecha los centros al área y el tener una superioridad por arriba clarísima....



Despues del 0-1 han tenido un mano a mano con el portero canguro que si la revienta hacia arriba ni la para él ni el defensa bajo palos


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Bueno, pues así rápido, de arbitrariedades muy claras, la amarilla que no le han sacado a Alaba y un penalti claro al Sevilla que no han querido revisar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2021)

Jajajaja que Messi va a ganar el balón de oro que le corresponde a lewandosky jajajaja te tienes que reir, un tío que lleva 3 años andando ganando balones de oro.
FIFA suma y sigue con sus premios al equipo de los amegos.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Nov 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Asensio es venta evidente a final de temporada. Que salga Rodrygo *y que salga Camavinga*, coño, para darle más velocidas y descaro en el centro del campo.
> 
> Empate...pero el Sevilla ha jugado más y mejor. Quiero otro aire en la segunda parte.



por cierto... ¿qué ha pasado con ese chaval? pasó de ser casi titular a quedarse sin jugar... ¿hay alguna intrahistoria, o es por lesión?


----------



## geflow (28 Nov 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Asensio es venta evidente a final de temporada. Que salga Rodrygo y que salga Camavinga, coño, para darle más velocidas y descaro en el centro del campo.
> 
> Empate...pero el Sevilla ha jugado más y mejor. Quiero otro aire en la segunda parte.



Rodrigo esta con gastroenteritis


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Nov 2021)

viendo de nuevo la repetición, es PENALTY


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> viendo de nuevo la repetición, es PENALTY



Además muy descarao


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Si a la primera amarilla que le han perdonao a Alaba, le sumas el penalti que ha hecho, que se podía llevar otra amarilla perfectamente. Ahora podríamos estar hablando de un 1-2 y el Mandril jugando con 10.

Misterios del júrgol...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Si a la primera amarilla que le han perdonao a Alaba, le sumas el penalti que ha hecho, que se podía llevar otra amarilla perfectamente. Ahora podríamos estar hablando de un 1-2 y el Mandril jugando con 10.
> 
> Misterios del júrgol...



bien visto


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Si a la primera amarilla que le han perdonao a Alaba, le sumas el penalti que ha hecho, que se podía llevar otra amarilla perfectamente. Ahora podríamos estar hablando de un 1-2 y el Mandril jugando con 10.
> 
> Misterios del júrgol...



Ya te he dicho antes que aqui no le van a pitar penaltis al de casa

Por eso sus aficionados se tenían que dar un puntito en la boca o la tecla cuando hablan del barsa o de quién sea


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ya te he dicho antes que aqui no le van a pitar penaltis al de casa
> 
> Por eso sus aficionados se tenían que dar un puntito en la boca o la tecla cuando hablan del barsa o de quién sea



Estamos preocupaos en cubrir en condiciones la lata sardinas, como para preocuparnos por nimiedades


----------



## ccc (28 Nov 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> por cierto... ¿qué ha pasado con ese chaval? pasó de ser casi titular a quedarse sin jugar... ¿hay alguna intrahistoria, o es por lesión?



Lo de siempre con Ancelotti, a reventar con el equipo titular y poco mas.

Pensaba que habia cambiado y parece que nada de nada; hoy hara los cambios en el 85 y poco mas: Nos toca un anyo de mierda con el italiano: lo mejor del equipo lo estamos viendo ahora, ganando algunos partidos faciles (cosa que no veiamos desde los tiempos de cristiano), pero el equipo se va a ir a la mierda cuando poco a poco Modric y Benzemalo se les vaya el fuelle; ademas lo de Modric es patetico: equipo con algo de nivel en el medio del campo y no la huele: la prensa no dice nada, pero a la que vuelve a hacer un par de ruletas con un equipo al borde del descanso, se la intentan colar a la gente con lo siempre: Esta como un crio, Modric forever,....Y los tontos cayendo en el anzuelo: Modric es un cancer, pues no permite reconstruir: Con este medio del campono olemos una champions ni siquiera con Mbappe, ni tampoco una liga, si hay un equipo medio decente (en este caso estamos de suerte, porque atletico y BCN estan peor que nosotros)


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Estamos preocupaos en cubrir en condiciones la lata sardinas, como para preocuparnos por nimiedades



Pero si no pasa nada, si a todo el mundo le echan capotes alguna vez...

Lo que no podemos hacer es ponernos como locos a hacer aspavientos cuando se comen penaltis al barsa...porque al dia siguiente mira: se comen uno aqui


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pero si no pasa nada, si a todo el mundo le echan capotes alguna vez...
> 
> Lo que no podemos hacer es ponernos como locos a hacer aspavientos cuando se comen penaltis al barsa...porque al dia siguiente mira: se comen uno aqui



Pero tío,no seas cansino,que a ti si es contra el Madrid cualquier penaltito ridículo te parece clamoroso...

Al menos manda un solo post llorando


----------



## fachacine (28 Nov 2021)

Yo sentaba a Casemiro y Modric y sacaba a Blanco y Vayaminga


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Nov 2021)

A Vinicius le veo a un 50% física y mentalmente de cómo estaba hace un mes,es que lo juega todo y además siempre corriendo como un loco...


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero tío,no seas cansino,que a ti si es contra el Madrid cualquier penaltito ridículo te parece clamoroso...
> 
> Al menos manda un solo post llorando



Que sea ridiculo no lo hace menos penalti  

No te chines, andarríos


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Nov 2021)

Cejelotti con el Ventolin


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 Nov 2021)

Ausencio casi ahoga en chicles a Carleto


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2021)

por qué no está jugando Rodrygo?


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 Nov 2021)

Ausencio, joder hostia un tio que es titular porque un crio de brasil tiene cagalera y el resto de sus competidores por el puesto son el peor fichaje de la historia del madrid, un golfista y lucas vazquez


----------



## Xequinfumfa (28 Nov 2021)

Asensio no le da un pase de gol a Vinicius ni harto de farlopa. Además de pechofrío, envidioso.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Nov 2021)

habéis de saber que hay máximo de dósis diaria de chicles désos del ancheloti
pasando de 20 diarios tienen un efecto laxante terrible (entre otros efectos)
el italiano se debe masticar unos 100 por partido
no quisiera ser limpiadora de los baños del vestuario del RM tras los partidos


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> habéis de saber que hay máximo de dósis diaria de chicles désos del ancheloti
> pasando de 20 diarios tienen un efecto laxante terrible (entre otros efectos)
> el italiano se debe masticar unos 100 por partido
> no quisiera ser limpiadora de los baños del vestuario del RM tras los partidos



imagino que no tomará los típicos de kiosko


----------



## Edge2 (28 Nov 2021)

ROJA A KROS


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 Nov 2021)

El mañaco del Cerdilla es bastante tronquito.... O se mentalizan que ese tío sólo puede marcar si está DENTRO del área o su juego no aporta NADA...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 Nov 2021)

H


- CONANÍN - dijo:


> habéis de saber que hay máximo de dósis diaria de chicles désos del ancheloti
> pasando de 20 diarios tienen un efecto laxante terrible (entre otros efectos)
> el italiano se debe masticar unos 100 por partido
> no quisiera ser limpiadora de los baños del vestuario del RM tras los partidos



Habia un capitulo de House que uno estaba palmando de tomar tantos chicles


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2021)

Hace falta que carletto haga cambios en el madrid ya


----------



## fachacine (28 Nov 2021)

Hay que hacer cambios ya joder, que hemos jugado Champions entre semana


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> El mañaco del Cerdilla es bastante tronquito.... O se mentalizan que ese tío sólo puede marcar si está DENTRO del área o su juego no aporta NADA...



Es mejor que el RDT...creételo


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Hace falta que carletto haga cambios en el madrid ya



Cuidaito con los cambios que vais parejos, cansaliebres


----------



## Edge2 (28 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Hace falta que carletto haga cambios en el madrid ya



camavinga calentando...


----------



## Edge2 (28 Nov 2021)

Como masca el chicle ancholoti.... Que violencia...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Es mejor que el RDT...creételo



Depende...No está tan clara la cosa....


----------



## qbit (28 Nov 2021)

Vaya vaya con Lopetegui. Parece que con un equipo con futbolistas ¿humildes? sí puede hacer un equipo compenetrado y organizado.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Es mejor que el RDT...creételo



Luis Enrique lo pondrá de central


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Nov 2021)

La presión tiene que hacerse en bloque y es algo que tiene que entrenarse,lo que hace el Madrid a base de carrerones individuales lo único que hace es fundir jugadores...


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Cuidaito con los cambios que vais parejos, cansaliebres



Ya si, pero el madrid esta muy cansado y dudo q se mantenga el empate hasta el final. El sevilla alguna mas tiene


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Depende...No está tan clara la cosa....



El baúl del tomás no va a ir al mundial me parece y tampoco lo va a fichar el Bayern


----------



## ccc (28 Nov 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A Vinicius le veo a un 50% física y mentalmente de cómo estaba hace un mes,es que lo juega todo y además siempre corriendo como un loco...



A ver, el problema de Vini y de nuestro equipo es Benzemalo: estamos defendiendo en bloque bajo y cuando hacemos un ataque rapido, Vini va por delante de cualquiera de sus companyeros 10 metros y se tiene que frenar por lo que no hay sorpresa ni nada: La pieza que nos falta es Haaland (y no Mbappe): Haaland es rapidisimo y ademas letal en la definicion: En la otra banda pones a Rodrygo/Brahin/Kubo que son tios que arrancan desde esa banda y que tb tienen capacidad de mediapunta.

El problema es Benzemalo y Modric.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Nov 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Vaya vaya con Lopetegui. Parece que con un equipo con futbolistas ¿humildes? sí puede hacer un equipo compenetrado y organizado.



Insisto que lo de su paso por el Madrid parece que le hicieron la cama pero luego recuerdas el 0 a 4 del spartak


----------



## fachacine (28 Nov 2021)

Qué fatal Vinicius hoy, joder


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Nov 2021)

negricius negriciando


----------



## Edge2 (28 Nov 2021)

joder el vini jajajajaajaja jajajajaaja


----------



## Scardanelli (28 Nov 2021)

No cambies a nadie, puto italiano.


----------



## ccc (28 Nov 2021)

Minuto 70 y seguimos en las mismas: Ningun puto cambio: Grande Anceloti!


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Qué fatal Vinicius hoy, joder





- CONANÍN - dijo:


> negricius negriciando





Edge2 dijo:


> joder el vini jajajajaajaja jajajajaaja



Tampoco era fácil esa


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Nov 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Qué fatal Vinicius hoy, joder



Esta encarando como por obligación pero es que no tiene chispa,le adivina todas el defensa...


----------



## Xequinfumfa (28 Nov 2021)

Tened fe en O Rei. Hoy Vini la enchufará y nos dará los tres puntos.


----------



## pepetemete (28 Nov 2021)

Venga, otro negro


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 Nov 2021)

O Rei está reventado, ha perdido su mojo, nobpara de quejarse parece de la masia hoy


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Nov 2021)

Coño,Valverde sigue vivo


----------



## Scardanelli (28 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> joder el vini jajajajaajaja jajajajaaja



Es como 80 veces más rentable que el bluff portugués que fichó el equipo del pueblo por una cantidad ridícula…


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 Nov 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> No cambies a nadie, puto italiano.



El hijo de Carleto es forero


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> El baúl del tomás no va a ir al mundial me parece y tampoco lo va a fichar el Bayern



Coño...Rafa Mir es bastante más joven que RDT; pero cómo creador de goles buscándose la vida no los puedes comparar... RDT es bastante más hábil que Mir... No quiero decir que Mir sea mal delantero; pero es más limitado que RDT... Necesita mucha más ayuda coral del equipo... Es evidente...


----------



## Edge2 (28 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Tampoco era fácil esa



50 kilos, me dan a mi 50 kilos y atravieso la red de la porteria con el balon en los dientes...


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Tampoco era fácil esa



Desde el salon de su casa y calentito, se ve muy facil todo


----------



## ccc (28 Nov 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Esta encarando como por obligación pero es que no tiene chispa,le adivina todas el defensa...



El problema no es ese: Vini tiene 3 tios pendientes de el: Y uno va justo detras del otro: La defensa del sevilla esta totalmente condicionada: Mira el bloque y como se distribuye en la banda izquierda: En realidad le tienen panico y han puesto un autobus.


----------



## pepetemete (28 Nov 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> El hijo de Carleto es forero



Y no toma chicles, rarro rarro


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2021)

Vini necesita un par de semanas de descanso.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Nov 2021)

ccc dijo:


> El problema no es ese: Vini tiene 3 tios pendientes de el: Y uno va justo detras del otro: La defensa del sevilla esta totalmente condicionada: Mira el bloque y como se distribuye en la banda izquierda: En realidad le tienen panico y han puesto un autobus.



Por eso digo que lo hace como por obligación y que es lo que se espera de el, es que se intuye que no se va a ir desde el principio...


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2021)

ccc dijo:


> El problema no es ese: Vini tiene 3 tios pendientes de el: Y uno va justo detras del otro: La defensa del sevilla esta totalmente condicionada: Mira el bloque y como se distribuye en la banda izquierda: En realidad le tienen panico y han puesto un autobus.



por eso no entiendo que no juege Rodrygo. Está lesionado?


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Vini necesita un par de semanas de descanso.



Pues si con 21 años necesita descanso, con 30 mejor q no juegue


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> El hijo de Carleto es forero



Menuda vida más regalá tiene ese.


----------



## Scardanelli (28 Nov 2021)

Huele a otro desastre táctico de Carletto con los cambios


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Coño...Rafa Mir es bastante más joven que RDT; pero cómo creador de goles buscándose la vida no los puedes comparar... RDT es bastante más hábil que Mir... No quiero decir que Mir sea mal delantero; pero es más limitado que RDT... Necesita mucha más ayuda coral del equipo... Es evidente...



Empezó en el Sevilla de suplente y ya es titular

Y en el Sevilla hay competencia, más que en el Español

Yo no creo que RDT sea malo tampoco pero para eso a lo que juega ya tenemos a Ferrán Torres

En cambio no tenemos más que un Rafa Mir alto y rematador para jugar a otras cosas. No hace falta que sea Maradona pero hoy ha tenido 2 y ha metido una


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues si con 21 años necesita descanso, con 30 mejor q no juegue



Está empanao.


----------



## Scardanelli (28 Nov 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> El hijo de Carleto es forero



Nadie nunca ha ganado tanta pasta con tan poco que ofrecer. Mis dies.


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2021)

Si convencemos a los del VAR que los blancos son el Farsa seguro que sacamos un penalti en el último minuto.


----------



## ccc (28 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> por eso no entiendo que no juege Rodrygo. Está lesionado?



Rodrygo esta lesionado, pero el sevilla ademas se posiciona de forma cojonuda: parece el atelitco del cholo.

Ha sido poner a Valverde y Camavinga, el equipo presiona arriba y parece que somos el Chelsea o el Liverpool (ahi falta mucha coordinacion a la hora de presionar, pero joder la sensacion es totalmente diferente)


----------



## pepetemete (28 Nov 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Nadie nunca ha ganado tanta pasta con tan poco que ofrecer. Mis dies.



Así sí me creo que es forero


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Empezó en el Sevilla de suplente y ya es titular
> 
> Y en el Sevilla hay competencia, más que en el Español
> 
> ...



Vienes a lo que yo decía... Mir es delantero de área puro y duro... No le valen ni los espacios ni las virguerías.... Ojo ¡¡¡¡ Que ese tipo de delanteros son necesarios; pero obviamente, han de jugar en esas zonas y no desperdigados por el campo y en este partido, he visto bastantes veces a Mir desubicado claramente...


----------



## ccc (28 Nov 2021)

Joder estamos empatando con el cerdilla en el bernabeu: Joder, a estos normalmente nos los follamos.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 Nov 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Nadie nunca ha ganado tanta pasta con tan poco que ofrecer. Mis dies.



Te olvidas de Panzard


----------



## Hannibal (28 Nov 2021)

Penaltito a Camavinga que caerá en el olvido mientras que se repetirá la jugada de la primera parte a todas horas.

Y 2 amarillas consecutivas perdonadas


----------



## Edge2 (28 Nov 2021)

Los del zevilla ya estan mataos...


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Vienes a lo que yo decía... Mir es delantero de área puro y duro... No le valen ni los espacios ni las virguerías.... Ojo ¡¡¡¡ Que ese tipo de delanteros son necesarios; pero obviamente, han de jugar en esas zonas y no desperdigados por el campo y en este partido, he visto bastantes veces a Mir desubicado claramente...



Joder porque su equipo juega contra el mandril y en su casa encima

Es imposible que domine y tiene que buscar espacios y que le manden el balón donde sea

Hoy no es partido de encerrar al rival porque son ellos los que tienen todo el rato el balón

Por eso le ves por todo el campo no te jode, rascanalgas


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Nov 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Nadie nunca ha ganado tanta pasta con tan poco que ofrecer. Mis dies.



Te refieres al padre o al hijo?


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Joder estamos empatando con el cerdilla en el bernabeu: Joder, a estos normalmente nos los follamos.



la verdad que si, pero tmb se ha empatado. Ultima victoria del sevilla en el bernabeu en liga diciembre del 2008


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 Nov 2021)

Vini valón de horo....


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 Nov 2021)

O REIIIIIIIIII


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Nov 2021)

taba claro
este partido lo perdió el sevilla, no lo ganó el madrid


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Nov 2021)

Uuaaaahhhh!! Vinicius,borro todos mis post criticandole ahora mismo


----------



## pepetemete (28 Nov 2021)

Me ha cerrado la boca el negro.
Golazo
Pero es un paquete.


----------



## ccc (28 Nov 2021)

golazo de Vinicius: pele!!!!!


----------



## Hannibal (28 Nov 2021)

Gooooool de O Rei


----------



## fachacine (28 Nov 2021)

Qué golazo joder, esa va dedicado a Cristobal Soria


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2021)

LA LECHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

VINICIUS MANIFICUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## HDR (28 Nov 2021)

Adoro a Vinícius. Qué crack, madridista de corazón.

Y qué grande Ancelotti por haber sabido dejarle crecer.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Nov 2021)

¡Qué se joda el Zevilla!


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Vini valón de horo....



el que cago el moro


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2021)

Gol calidad CR7


----------



## Edge2 (28 Nov 2021)

penalty, vini is down


----------



## Xequinfumfa (28 Nov 2021)

O Reiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, os lo dije, coño, os lo dijeeeeeee


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> el que cago el moro



Jajajajajajajajajaj.....


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

Chicharrazo


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Gol calidad CR7



y tu querias quitarlo


----------



## Hannibal (28 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Vini necesita un par de semanas de descanso.





Señor Moscoso dijo:


> O Rei está reventado, ha perdido su mojo, nobpara de quejarse parece de la masia hoy



Tomad nota de @Xequinfumfa betillas 


Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Tened fe en O Rei. Hoy Vini la enchufará y nos dará los tres puntos.


----------



## pepetemete (28 Nov 2021)

El gol no compensa lo feo que es el hijoputa


----------



## Scardanelli (28 Nov 2021)

Otra noche de sufrimiento para los incrédulos de O'REI. 

Me podéis comer la polla.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Nov 2021)

Es por esto que la estadística en el fútbol oculta muchísimas cosas,tanto Benzema como Vinicius salen con +1 en su cuenta

Pero no es lo mismo...


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2021)

Con Vini sólo necesitamos un extremo derecho aseado para escoñar defensas.


----------



## qbit (28 Nov 2021)

Hala, comeos vuestras críticas a Vinicius.


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> taba claro
> este partido lo perdió el sevilla, no lo ganó el madrid



Que hubieran espabilao

Si fallas y perdonas un 3-0 como tú decías palmas en un 80% de los partidos

Y hoy ha sido asi


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 Nov 2021)

¿ Vinicius se ha puesto una muñequera cómo el amego ????... ¿ Son gilipollas o qué ????


----------



## ccc (28 Nov 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es por esto que la estadística en el fútbol oculta muchísimas cosas,tanto Benzema como Vinicius salen con +1 en su cuenta
> 
> Pero no es lo mismo...



Bueno y ahora que? Seguimos dandole oportunidades a tu crack: Hazard


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 Nov 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Tomad nota de @Xequinfumfa betillas



Solo queremos lo mejor para O Rei, take care, stay safe Vini


----------



## pepetemete (28 Nov 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Otra noche de sufrimiento para los incrédulos de O'REI.
> 
> Me podéis comer la polla.



Nadie te va a comer nada porque en los 3 siguientes partidos Negricius va a hacer lo que mejor sabe hacer, FALLAR!


----------



## Scardanelli (28 Nov 2021)

pepetemete dijo:


> Nadie te va a comer nada porque en los 3 siguientes partidos Negricius va a hacer lo que mejor sabe hacer, FALLAR!



VAYA MAMARRACHADA.


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> y tu querias quitarlo



Quería que hubiera descansado antes de este partido... no es por escaquearme del zasca, pero no es lo mismo.

Yo pertenezco al club de adoradores de Vini desde hace años.


----------



## Hannibal (28 Nov 2021)

Vergonzoso lo de las amarillas en este partido.


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2021)

Coño, muy buen punto!


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Nov 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Bueno y ahora que? Seguimos dandole oportunidades a tu crack: Hazard



Hombre,si físicamente está lisiado no...así es la vida,pero a buen nivel físico es un jugadorazo.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 Nov 2021)

Por arriba... Las únicas opciones del Cerdilla.... Casi marca...


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2021)

Vaya salvada de Courtois, casi nos empatan.


----------



## pepetemete (28 Nov 2021)

Entra Lupas Vasquez a jugar 10 segundos.
Bravo Carletto, estrategia pura


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

Jodo qué suerte bajo palos


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Por arriba... Las únicas opciones del Cerdilla.... Casi marca...



y de todos en el futuro, sin Ramos y Varane hemos perdido mucho ahí


----------



## Hannibal (28 Nov 2021)

Curtuá haciendo un caño al portero rival al despejar un balón


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Curtuá haciendo un caño al portero rival al despejar un balón



Casi marca Bono


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Nov 2021)

pepetemete dijo:


> Nadie te va a comer nada porque en los 3 siguientes partidos Negricius va a hacer lo que mejor sabe hacer, FALLAR!



Hombre,este partido lo ha ganado el,se ha sacado un golito de la nada,yo me lo guiso yo me lo como,se puede permitir fallar un par de partidos..


----------



## Edge2 (28 Nov 2021)

Estos arbitros, se espera media hora a que saque curtua para pitar el final...


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Consumado un nuevo atraco del mandril


----------



## road runner (28 Nov 2021)

SIGAN MAMANDO.
Rabo negro, moro o caucásico. Pueden elegir según sus preferencias.

Me lo he pasado teta leyéndoles, judas, barrullos, edges y demás purria.

Gracias por el rato. Y recuerden, los partidos acaban cuando pita el hálbitro.


----------



## HDR (28 Nov 2021)

3 puntos que saben a gloria.

Habría sido un partido perfecto si se hubiese lesionado Ausensio.

Hoy toca un poco de Chirinsirco, por verle la cara al tragasables sevillano, a ver qué dice de Vini y de sus cosas...


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Jodo qué suerte bajo palos



Se llama la suerte del campeon


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Así, así, así ganó otra vez el mandril...

Lija bananera


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hombre,este partido lo ha ganado el,se ha sacado un golito de la nada,yo me lo guiso yo me lo como,se puede permitir fallar un par de partidos..



Y estos partidos si los ganas son muy importantes

Hoy el Venancius os ha salvado los muebles descarao


----------



## ccc (28 Nov 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hombre,si físicamente está lisiado no...así es la vida,pero a buen nivel físico es un jugadorazo.



He visto a Haazard en la premier en sus mejores momentos y sinceramente: nunca ha tenido 3 meses como los que ha tenido Vinicius: lo repito nunca. Por supuesto, Vini no es todavia Hazard, pero si el madrid ficha un Haaland o alguna bestia mas, Vini puede hacer historia en el madrid y no es lo mismo hacer historia en el chelsea que en el madrid (y sin oque se lo digan a Haazard)


----------



## euromelon (28 Nov 2021)

road runner dijo:


> SIGAN MAMANDO.
> Rabo negro, moro o caucásico. Pueden elegir según sus preferencias.
> 
> Me lo he pasado teta leyéndoles, judas, barrullos, edges y demás purria.
> ...



Al subnormal de barullo lo tengo block al Edge tb


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hombre,si físicamente está lisiado no...así es la vida,pero a buen nivel físico es un jugadorazo.



¿No será que te han vendido un monitor trucho y donde pone Benzema debería poner Hazard?. Explicaría tus post anti-Benzy.


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Nov 2021)

Grande el Real!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Fiodor (28 Nov 2021)

Gran victoria y una segunda parte muy bien jugada. El partido empezó bastante mal, pero en cuanto el Sevilla ha perdido gasolina, el Madrid se ha hecho dueño del partido... Era fundamental ganar este partido y se ha conseguido...


----------



## euromelon (28 Nov 2021)

El rendimiento de courtois ha mejorado desde que tiene novia israeli


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Se llama la suerte del campeon



Ya lo creo. Remate al muñeco.

Pero vamos que de puta madre, que hubiera rematado mejor, que para eso juegan en primera división


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Nov 2021)

El miércoles a ser más líderes aún ante el Bilbao.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Bueno pues tenemos dos polémicas bananeras esta jornada. Una en can farsa y otra en can mandril.

Dos penaltis estratégicos que se le han pasado al VAR para que sus equipitos protegidos no pierdan ritmo


----------



## road runner (28 Nov 2021)

Pobre hombre.


----------



## ccc (28 Nov 2021)

Resumen,

hemos jugado como una mierda cuando ha habido delante un equipo Top 20 europeo,; ponemos a Valverde y Camavinga y el Cerdilla (que nos habia dominado todo el partido) no ha podido salir de su campo.

Ancelotti eres simplemente idiota si todavia no ves el camino.


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Bueno pues tenemos dos polémicas bananeras esta jornada. Una en can farsa y otra en can mandril.
> 
> Dos penaltis estratégicos que se le han pasado al VAR para que sus equipitos protegidos no pierdan ritmo



De qué hablas?
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Qué fatal Vinicius hoy, joder



Fatal.


----------



## road runner (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## Scardanelli (28 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ya lo creo. Remate al muñeco.



A ver si FRACASADO FÉLIX es capaz de rematar alguna vez entre los tres palos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Pero el VAR
no revisó
la teleeeeee eeeee eeeee


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> De qué hablas?
> Pozdrawiam.



no, nada, nada...


----------



## IVNP71 (28 Nov 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Vini valón de horo....



Grande el Español hoy ganando a la real!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2021)

Vinicius y Courtois. 

Dos que vinieron y de salida les dieron cera por todos los lados, y ahora mira. 

A comer rabo belga fockado por Alba Carrillo  y brasileño.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

La mojón lija dermundomundiar


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Hay un claro patrón de "errores" arbitrarios que favorecen de forma sistemática al mandril y al farsa.


----------



## road runner (28 Nov 2021)

Siga, sigan.
El deshueve.


----------



## Hannibal (28 Nov 2021)

Cuando dije que Lopetegui no era nada mal entrenador varios se me echaron encima porque no daba el nivel. Vamos, que era un Gregorio Manzano de la vida. Espero que hoy sean honestos y rectifiquen.

Y si, el partido cambia radicalmente cuando Cama y Valverde entran al campo. El abuelo ya dijo que haría rotaciones por la cantidad de partidos, pero si no ha repetido onces es por la lesión de Rodrygo.

En fin, 4 puntos de ventaja sobre el Pateti y 10 al Farsa. En septiembre lo hubiera firmado.

Hala Madrid!


----------



## Edge2 (28 Nov 2021)

ESta emilio butragueno en vomistar, ese tio duerme en un sarcofago?


----------



## qbit (28 Nov 2021)

No es lo mismo perder con claridad desde el principio, que ahogarse cuando ya estaban llegando a la orilla. Hala, a joderse, que esto les ha jodido un montón, y más esta temporada que se estaban creyendo que podían hasta competir la liga.


----------



## Mecanosfera (28 Nov 2021)

AL margen de si es bueno o malo, Vicious hace muy atractivos los partidos del Madrid, porque incluso en medio de un truño es capaz de hacer una marcianada memorable que convierta el partido en una diversión. A nivel futbolístico que hablen los expertos, pero a nivel espectáculo Vini es un regalo del cielo!


----------



## Scardanelli (28 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Hay un claro patrón de "errores" arbitrarios que favorecen de forma sistemática al mandril y al farsa.



¿Pero qué dice el PAYASO este? Si hoy nos han birlado un penalti...


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> ¿Pero qué dice el PAYASO este? Si hoy nos han birlado un penalti...



si, ya, ya, claro, claro...

Atracadores!


----------



## ccc (28 Nov 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Cuando dije que Lopetegui no era nada mal entrenador varios se me echaron encima porque no daba el nivel. Vamos, que era un Gregorio Manzano de la vida. Espero que hoy sean honestos y rectifiquen.
> 
> Y si, el partido cambia radicalmente cuando Cama y Valverde entran al campo. El abuelo ya dijo que haría rotaciones por la cantidad de partidos, pero si no ha repetido onces es por la lesión de Rodrygo.
> 
> ...



Yo nunca dije que Lopetegui era mal entrenador, pero nunca ha sido entrenador para el madrid: Lo siento, un entrenador que mete con calzador a Isco en todo un madrid, se tiene que largar por donde ha entrado, no hay mas. Pero es que cada decision que tomo, era peor que la anterior

Toda la directiva del madrid te dice lo mismo: A Lopetegui no lo quieren ni volver a ver; con Solari reconocen, sin embargo, que se equivocaron.


----------



## road runner (28 Nov 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> ¿Pero qué dice el PAYASO este? Si hoy nos han birlado un penalti...



Acabo de verlo.
Mano de un sevillista en su área.


----------



## HArtS (28 Nov 2021)

ccc dijo:


> hemos jugado como una mierda cuando ha habido delante un equipo Top 20 europeo,; ponemos a Valverde y Camavinga y el Cerdilla (que nos habia dominado todo el partido) no ha podido salir de su campo.



La CMK está para jugar partidos contra el Levante, el Almería o algún equipito del décimo lugar para abajo. Contra equipos más fuertes Valverde y Camavinga tienen que jugar o el Madrid desaparece del mediocampo.


----------



## qbit (28 Nov 2021)

Entiendo que cuando ganamos al Farsa o al Pateti esto se llene de culerdos y patéticos llorando, pero que lo hagan cuando ganamos al Cerdilla ya es demasiado. A lo mejor es que tenían aspiraciones de lograr algo esta temporada y no pueden aguantar la frustración al terminar el partido.

Hay algunos antis especialmente retrasados en el hilo ahora, que no saben ni juntar cuatro palabras seguidas. Voy a tener que ampliar la lista de ignorados.


----------



## Manero (28 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Bueno pues tenemos dos polémicas bananeras esta jornada. Una en can farsa y otra en can mandril.
> 
> Dos penaltis estratégicos que se le han pasado al VAR para que sus equipitos protegidos no pierdan ritmo



No compares. En un penalti por manos entra en juego la interpretación del árbitro sobre si hay voluntariedad o no, si está el brazo en una posición natural o no, o si ese brazo ocupa un espacio. Es decir es interpretable y el VAR debe respetar la interpetación del árbitro.

Pero aquí no entra interpretación ninguna, Álaba lo traba haciendole caer y si el árbitro no lo ve el VAR debe entrar a corregir porque es un error flagrante. No es una acción interpretable.


----------



## HArtS (28 Nov 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Cuando dije que Lopetegui no era nada mal entrenador varios se me echaron encima porque no daba el nivel. Vamos, que era un Gregorio Manzano de la vida. Espero que hoy sean honestos y rectifiquen.



Lo siento pero no estoy de acuerdo. Lopetegui (en el Madrid) fue un desastre, su Madrid es uno de los peores equipos que he visto en mi vida. 

Nada me hará olvidar que en esos tiempos oscuros se celebraba empatar 0-0 con el Pateti, empatar 1-1 con el Bilbao, o ese partido infame en el Camp Nou donde Lopetegui logró que hasta Coutinho pareciera bueno.


----------



## DRIDMA (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## Narwhal (28 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> si, ya, ya, claro, claro...
> 
> Atracadores!



Menuda geta tenéis. ROBÁSTEIS aquí el año pasado y hoy queríais ROBAR también


----------



## DRIDMA (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Manero dijo:


> No compares. En un penalti por manos entra en juego la interpretación del árbitro sobre si hay voluntariedad o no, si está el brazo en una posición natural o no, o si ese brazo ocupa un espacio. Es decir es interpretable y el VAR debe respetar la interpetación del árbitro.
> 
> Pero aquí no entra interpretación ninguna, Álaba lo traba haciendole caer y si el árbitro no lo ve el VAR debe entrar a corregir porque es un error flagrante. No es una acción interpretable.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 853100



son 2 penaltis como un castillo

Al Atleti ha habido partidos que le han sancionao hasta 2 penaltis dudosísimos en un mismo partido. No penaltis como esos que el VAR no ve cuando los comete el mandril o el farsa, me refiero a penaltis que le han sancionao al Atleti que te puedes pasar una hora mirando repeticiones a cámara lenta y no ves penalti por ningún lado.

Y es que el VAR ha logrado que nadie sepa qué es penalti. 

Yo entiendo que es penalti siempre que no lo cometa el mandril o el farsa


----------



## HArtS (28 Nov 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Pero aquí no entra interpretación ninguna, Álaba lo traba haciendole caer y si el árbitro no lo ve el VAR debe entrar a corregir porque es un error flagrante. No es una acción interpretable.



El del Sevilla se tira. 

Debería dar gracias que el árbitro no le puso amarilla por simular la falta.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Nadie sabe qué es penalti
Nadie lo sabe
Si lo hace el mandril o el farsa, No es penalti nunca, eso está claro.

Pero para el resto de equipos, tampoco sabemos cuál es el criterio


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2021)

Qué grande. Por cierto, en aquella época España era una nación.


----------



## Narwhal (28 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> son 2 penaltis como un castillo
> 
> Al Atleti ha habido partidos que le han sancionao hasta 2 penaltis dudosísimos en un mismo partido. No penaltis cono esos que el VAR no ve cuando los comete el mandril o el farsa, me refiero a penaltis que le han sancionao al Atleti que te puedes pasar una hora mirando repeticiones a cámara lenta y no ves penalti por ningún lado.
> 
> ...



Jajajaja hablas tú de penaltis al patético???? A que no te acuerdas del que hizo Felipe cuando iba a rematar Casemiro y que supuso que ROBARAN la liga el año pasado??
Qué poquita vergüenza tenéis


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Narwhal dijo:


> Jajajaja hablas tú de penaltis al patético???? A que no te acuerdas del que hizo Felipe cuando iba a rematar Casemiro y que supuso que ROBARAN la liga el año pasado??
> Qué poquita vergüenza tenéis



venga, que lo ha visto toermundo
Que ha sido un atraco
Que el VAR se supone que también se aplica al mandril y al farsa, o no? El mandril y el farsa tienen inmunidac VAR o cómo va la cosa?


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



qué feo es Magnificus!. Es peor que Prosinecki en negro.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿No será que te han vendido un monitor trucho y donde pone Benzema debería poner Hazard?. Explicaría tus post anti-Benzy.



me parece un jugador normal al que quieren hacer pasar por superestrella,la cosa no tiene mas misterio…


----------



## Manero (28 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> son 2 penaltis como un castillo
> 
> Al Atleti ha habido partidos que le han sancionao hasta 2 penaltis dudosísimos en un mismo partido. No penaltis como esos que el VAR no ve cuando los comete el mandril o el farsa, me refiero a penaltis que le han sancionao al Atleti que te puedes pasar una hora mirando repeticiones a cámara lenta y no ves penalti por ningún lado.
> 
> ...



Hace años el de Piqué hubiera sido penalti porque la norma decía que toda mano que toca un balón que va a portería es penalti. Pero esa norma ya no existe y ahora si el árbitro interpreta que la mano está en posición natural no es penalti, y eso el VAR lo debe respetar y no corregirlo. El VAR ayer actuó bien.

Pero la de Alaba de hoy es una jugada objetiva que no admite diferentes interpretaciones, y ante el error del árbitro el VAR debe entrar a corregirlo. Por tanto hoy el VAR no actua bien.


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> me parece un jugador normal al que quieren hacer pasar por superestrella,la cosa no tiene mas misterio…



Insisto, deberías hacer que te inspeccionen el monitor.


----------



## Scardanelli (28 Nov 2021)

Al muñeco dice @barullo… le mandan un melón que se iba fuera de banda, y pese al doble lateral que le han montado, te marca un golazo…


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Hace años el de Piqué hubiera sido penalti porque la norma decía que toda mano que toca un balón que va a partería es penalti. Pero esa norma ya no existe y ahora si el árbitro interpreta que la mano está en posición natural no es penalti, y eso el VAR lo debe respetar y no corregirlo. El VAR ayer actuó bien.
> 
> Pero la de Alaba de hoy es una jugada objetiva que no tiene diferentes interpretaciones, y ante el error del árbitro el VAR debe entrar a corregirlo. Por tanto hoy el VAR no actua bien.



pero qué es eso de "si el arbitrario interpreta"

Que esto no va de interpretar. Que ya sabemos cómo interpretan cuando jueba el farsa o el mandril.

Lo que estamos pidiendo es un VAR que sirva para corregir esos "errores" sistemáticos. No interpretaciones.

Es la monón lija dermundo o una lija bananera?

Venga, no me contéis cuentos


----------



## Narwhal (28 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> venga, que lo ha visto toermundo
> Que ha sido un atraco
> Que el VAR se supone que también se aplica al mandril y al farsa, o no? El mandril y el farsa tienen inmunidac VAR o cómo va la cosa?



Nooo al Madrid no le aplican el var no. Precisamente hace 5 meses en un Madrid Sevilla en el Bernabéu, con 1-1 en el marcador, el var convirtió un penalti claro sobre Benzemá que había pitado el árbitro en uno a favor del Sevilla por mano de Militao que NO era. Eso supuso entre otras, que tu patético robase la liga. Pero eso NO lo veis. Como el penalti de hoy a Vinicius. Vosotros solo veis lo que os interesa.
Y encima dais pena llorando


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> me parece un jugador normal al que quieren hacer pasar por superestrella,la cosa no tiene mas misterio…



Insisto, deberías hacer que te inspeccionen el monitor.


----------



## road runner (28 Nov 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Pero aquí no entra interpretación ninguna, *Álaba lo traba haciendole caer* y si el árbitro no lo ve el VAR debe entrar a corregir porque es un error flagrante. No es una acción interpretable.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 853105



Pues bien que estás interpretando.

Sin una foto, o mejor un vídeo, perpendicular a ésta ahí no se ve nada.

Tú interpretas que le traba y yo que hay 5 cm de aire entre ellos.

Y tocar no es trabar. Si no no tendríamos dos palabras diferentes.
"No hay penalti de Alaba a Ocampos, sólo es un leve contacto"


----------



## Hannibal (28 Nov 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Lo siento pero no estoy de acuerdo. Lopetegui (en el Madrid) fue un desastre, su Madrid es uno de los peores equipos que he visto en mi vida.
> 
> Nada me hará olvidar que en esos tiempos oscuros se celebraba empatar 0-0 con el Pateti, empatar 1-1 con el Bilbao, o ese partido infame en el Camp Nou donde Lopetegui logró que hasta Coutinho pareciera bueno.



Esto da para hablar otro día tranquilamente, pero conviene recordar que Lopetegui llega cuando el Madrid pierde a sus 2 estrellas: CR se pira y Bale decide pasarse al golf. Los fichajes ese verano son Courtois, Vinicius inicialmente para el Castilla, Mariano y Odriozola. 

Por cierto, no es sólo Lopetegui. Yo también iba a muerte con Solari. Sabíamos todos perfectamente que tocaba reconstruir el equipo, y los 2 hicieron lo que había que hacer.

La directiva echa a los 2 y se vuelve a trae a ZZ, que vuelve a hacernos competitivos, vale, pero a base de unocerismo y condenar a los jóvenes al ostracismo: echa a Odri, Kubo, Brahim y pasa completamente de Valverde, Vini o Rodrygo que solo juegan por lesiones de los demás.

Estoy de acuerdo en que la obsesión de Lopetegui con Isco era su principal punto negro; creo que con Solari apenas jugó (con buen criterio). 

Dejo un artículo del Spork donde hacen un resumen de los partidos de Julen, y ellos mismos ponen en varios partidos que el Madrid pierde por mala suerte (palos) o fallos clamorosos de los jugadores; ahí el entrenador nada puede hacer.









Lopetegui, un fiasco en 14 partidos


Julen Lopetegui se jugó todo su crédito tras la llamada de Florentino y lo perdió en la ruleta de Chamartín. Noveno en la Liga




amp-sport-es.cdn.ampproject.org





Y bueno, ahí dejo el tema, que estoy viendo el resumen del partido en Gol. Voy a pajearme con el gol de Vini y vuelvo


----------



## HArtS (28 Nov 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Pero la de Alaba de hoy es una jugada objetiva



Exacto. Ocampos se tira.


----------



## Narwhal (28 Nov 2021)

Pregunta a algún anti ¿ES PENALTI A VINICIUS?
Si es que no hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Nov 2021)

Por qué os cuesta tanto admitir que el VAR protege al mandril y al farsa?
No os gusta el júrgol o qué?


----------



## Manero (28 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> pero qué es eso de "si el arbitrario interpreta"
> 
> Que esto no va de interpretar. Que ya sabemos cómo interpretan cuando jueba el farsa o el mandril.
> 
> ...



¿Pero como que no va de interpretar? Si precisamente con las manos siempre hay lio porque dependen de la interpretación del árbitro. No te acuerdas de aquella de Militao que tocó con los brazos arriba una pelota y el árbitro no pitó porque interpretó que los brazos estaban en posición natural al saltar. En las manos depende al 100% la interpretación del árbitro. Tu puedes estar de acuerdo o no con su interpretación, pero no se la puedes corregir.

Pero en cambio una zancadilla como la de hoy no es interpretable, porque una zancadilla es penalti aquí y en la conchinchina.


----------



## Narwhal (28 Nov 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Por qué os cuesta tanto admitir que el VAR protege al mandril y al farsa?
> No os gusta el júrgol o qué?



¿Por qué metes al Madrid en el mismo saco que el farsa?
Eres subnormal o qué????


----------



## Manero (28 Nov 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Exacto. Ocampos se tira.



No sabía que este era un hilo de humor. Que bueno tu chiste


----------



## HArtS (28 Nov 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Esto da para hablar otro día tranquilamente, pero conviene recordar que Lopetegui llega cuando el Madrid pierde a sus 2 estrellas: CR se pira y Bale decide pasarse al golf. Los fichajes ese verano son Courtois, Vinicius inicialmente para el Castilla, Mariano y Odriozola.



A pesar de eso el Madrid seguía teniendo algunos buenos jugadores y siempre se podía fichar, fue Lopetegui quien manifestó estar conforme con el equipo que tenía (y no aceptó fichajes).



Hannibal dijo:


> Por cierto, no es sólo Lopetegui. Yo también iba a muerte con Solari. Sabíamos todos perfectamente que tocaba reconstruir el equipo, y los 2 hicieron lo que había que hacer.



Lopetegui *destruyó *al equipo. Lo puso a jugar al toquecito horizontal, lento y predecible, le quitó la sorpresa, la energía, la ambición... A ese Madrid le hacían un gol y bajaban los brazos, eso es culpa del entrenador. 

Solari con básicamente los mismos jugadores (pero Isco y Marcelo apartados del equipo) logró al menos clasificarnos a la champions y cambiar la imagen del 5-1. Con Solari en varios partidos el Madrid de ese año incluso llegó a jugar bien, algo impensable con Lopetegui. 



Hannibal dijo:


> Dejo un artículo del Spork donde hacen un resumen de los partidos de Julen, y ellos mismos ponen en varios partidos que el Madrid pierde por mala suerte (palos) o fallos clamorosos de los jugadores; ahí el entrenador nada puede hacer.



Y bueno, ese es otro argumento para criticar a Lopetegui. La prensa culé siempre deseará lo peor para el Madrid y si ellos defienden y apoyan a Lopetegui es porque indiscutiblemente era el peor entrenador que había tenido el equipo en 20 años.


----------



## HArtS (28 Nov 2021)

Manero dijo:


> No sabía que este era un hilo de humor. Que bueno tu chiste



Me limito a rebajarme a tu nivel.

Si no hay mano de Piqué, no hay penal de Alaba, insisto: Ocampos se tira y el árbitro debió ponerle amarilla por simular.


----------



## barullo (29 Nov 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Al muñeco dice @barullo… le mandan un melón que se iba fuera de banda, y pese al doble lateral que le han montado, te marca un golazo…



Al muñeco la parada de Courtois bajo palos antes de acabar el partido, que pareces tonto


----------



## Manero (29 Nov 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Pues bien que estás interpretando.
> 
> Sin una foto, o mejor un vídeo, perpendicular a ésta ahí no se ve nada.
> 
> ...



Si no ves que ahí hay contacto que quieres que te diga, ves por una lupa o amplía la imágen al 300% a ver si encuentras esos 5cm de aire de los que hablas.

Y claro que tocar no es trabar, pero cuando una pierna está saltando y te la frenan eso es trabar. Esa foto es la definición de lo que es una zancadilla.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Nov 2021)

Manero dijo:


> ¿Pero como que no va de interpretar? Si precisamente con las manos siempre hay lio porque dependen de la interpretación del árbitro. No te acuerdas de aquella de Militao que tocó con los brazos arriba una pelota y el árbitro no pitó porque interpretó que los brazos estaban en posición natural al saltar. En las manos depende al 100% la interpretación del árbitro. Tu puedes estar de acuerdo o no con su interpretación, pero no se la puedes corregir.
> 
> Pero en cambio una zancadilla como la de hoy no es interpretable, porque una zancadilla es penalti aquí y en la conchinchina.




interpretar el qué?
Se interpreta una obra de teatro, no un reglamento. Y se supone que el VAR servía para no tener que interpretar, sino para corregir esos "errores" sistemáticos. 

Creemos que el VAR podría servir para corregir esos "errores" de interpretación. Pero no confiamos en los personajes que dirigen el VAR


----------



## vurvujo (29 Nov 2021)

Hacía mucho tiempo no veía un brasileño bailando samba luego de meter un gol. Me transportó a los años 90 el baile de Vini.


----------



## Edu.R (29 Nov 2021)

La verdad que ha dado para paja.


----------



## Hannibal (29 Nov 2021)

Después de bailar samba Vini hace un gesto similar al de CR en el Camp Nou. Igual es porque su gol es una copia mejorada de este:



Buenas noches y hala Madrid.


----------



## Edge2 (29 Nov 2021)

A todos les interesa que Real magerit y el warsa estén arriba por razones socioeconomicas. Lo de ocampos es un penalty más grande que el castillo de mordor...


----------



## Glokta (29 Nov 2021)

Jamón jamón Vini


----------



## loquehayqueoir (29 Nov 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Cuando dije que Lopetegui no era nada mal entrenador varios se me echaron encima porque no daba el nivel. Vamos, que era un Gregorio Manzano de la vida. Espero que hoy sean honestos y rectifiquen.
> 
> Y si, el partido cambia radicalmente cuando Cama y Valverde entran al campo. El abuelo ya dijo que haría rotaciones por la cantidad de partidos, pero si no ha repetido onces es por la lesión de Rodrygo.
> 
> En fin, 4 puntos de ventaja sobre el Pateti y 10 al Farsa. En septiembre lo hubiera firmado.



Lopetegui no es mal entrenador, claro que no, como tampoco lo es Emery por ejemplo. Pero ahí no hay que suponer nada en plan "y si en vez del Sevilla/Villarreal entrenasen a un grande de Europa?". Los dos han entrenado a equipos top y no dieron la talla. 

Y también hay que decir que ha planteado el partido bien de inicio y casi le sale, pero en el minuto 60 ya estaba aparcando el autobús porque estaban con la lengua fuera. Quedarse sin gasolina porque has planteado una primera parte demasiado agresiva también es culpa del entrenador. Eso lo hace el Osasuna y nadie le dice nada porque es probablemente la única forma que tienen de ganar al Madrid, pero si el Sevilla aspira a cosas tiene que gestionar 90 minutos de partido como hacen los equipos grandes, no entrar como toro en cacharrería y embestirle a todo hasta cansarse.

En lo otro estoy como tú pero aun más: si me dices en julio que en la jornada 14 le sacamos partido y medio al segundo después de pasar por el Camp Nous y jugar solo 6 partidos en casa te lo firmo sin dudarlo.

Si me además me dices en ese mismo mes de julio que vamos líderes porque Vinicius ganó al Sevilla tras mearse a dos y meter un pepinazo por la escuadra, todo después de que Ancelotti le diese un repaso táctico a Lopetegui con los cambios, no te lo firmo porque pensaría que me estás troleando.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (29 Nov 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Este chaval es madridismo en vena. 

Esta copiando una celebracion clasica de CR7, pero a diferencia del portugues (que se senalaba a si mismo), Vini se senala el escudo. 

Vini, hazme un hijooooo!!!!! Viva la madre que te pario, guapoooooo (no homo y tal)


----------



## HArtS (29 Nov 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Ancelotti le diese un repaso táctico a Lopetegui con los cambios



Hasta ahora eso ha sido la tónica en muchos partidos. El equipo parte regular o mal, pero Ancelotti con los cambios logra solucionar eso.


----------



## road runner (29 Nov 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Si no ves que ahí hay contacto que quieres que te diga, ves por una lupa o amplía la imágen al 300% a ver si encuentras esos 5cm de aire de los que hablas.
> 
> Y claro que tocar no es trabar, pero cuando una pierna está saltando y te la frenan eso es trabar. Esa foto es la definición de lo que es una zancadilla.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 853132



No.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (29 Nov 2021)

La verdad es que leer el hilo cuando ganamos es divertido,pero leerlo cuando ademas vienen a llorar los antimadridistas es todavia mejor...

Gooool de Negricius!! Wahahahaha

Un saludo


----------



## cebollo (29 Nov 2021)

Ha llorado Monchi intentando además arengar a la prensa. No debe extrañarnos, por razones sociológicas el seviillismo es muy parecido al barcelonismo: vanidad pelmaza de ciudad bonita, delirios de grandeza de capital regional, caciquismo local, buenrollismo falso, burguesía satélite de la Junta/Generalitat, Europa Leagues y Recopas que no les interesan ni a ellos...


----------



## Hannibal (29 Nov 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> guapoooooo (no homo y tal)



Ni buen gusto tampoco


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 Nov 2021)

el partido lo ganó el viejo con los cambios. Valverde y sobretodo camavinga . Camavinga va para jugador top

sigo sin entender como no se hacen mas rotaciones en el equipo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 Nov 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Ha llorado Monchi intentando además arengar a la prensa. No debe extrañarnos, por razones sociológicas el seviillismo es muy parecido al barcelonismo: vanidad pelmaza de ciudad bonita, delirios de grandeza de capital regional, caciquismo local, buenrollismo falso, burguesía satélite de la Junta/Generalitat, Europa Leagues y Recopas que no les interesan ni a ellos...




el cerdilla al igual que el farsa, o el valencia son equipos antiCastilla.

yo cuando juegan quiero que pierdan siempre. Su derrota, mis risas.


----------



## Edu.R (29 Nov 2021)

Si ganamos el miércoles, podemos ir muy tranquilos a San Sebastián. Además parece que la Real tiene una minicrisis justamente ahora.


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2021)




----------



## seven up (29 Nov 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> El rendimiento de courtois ha mejorado desde que tiene novia israeli



Pues ya estas tardando en encontrarle otra para Hazard. Por cierto se ha lucido bien su correligionario insultando gratuitamente a toda la afición, le ha hecho un flaco favor a Bale.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (29 Nov 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Después de bailar samba Vini hace un gesto similar al de CR en el Camp Nou. Igual es porque su gol es una copia mejorada de este:
> 
> 
> 
> Buenas noches y hala Madrid.



Hace un tranquilos y se señala el escudo, ¿para acallar los rumores de que lo quiere el PSG?


----------



## Andr3ws (29 Nov 2021)

Narwhal dijo:


> Nooo al Madrid no le aplican el var no. Precisamente hace 5 meses en un Madrid Sevilla en el Bernabéu, con 1-1 en el marcador, el var convirtió un penalti claro sobre Benzemá que había pitado el árbitro en uno a favor del Sevilla por mano de Militao que NO era. Eso supuso entre otras, que tu patético robase la liga. Pero eso NO lo veis. Como el penalti de hoy a Vinicius. Vosotros solo veis lo que os interesa.
> Y encima dais pena llorando



Está claro que el VAR no ha venido a hacer el fútbol más justo como deberia de ser, si no para el que manda tenga control total sobre las decisiones de los encuentros. 
Es un arma de control como otra cualquiera. 

Por cierto, gran partido del Madrid ayer, remontando a un gran equipo como el Sevilla y trabajandose la victoria.


----------



## euromelon (29 Nov 2021)

seven up dijo:


> Pues ya estas tardando en encontrarle otra para Hazard. Por cierto se ha lucido bien su correligionario insultando gratuitamente a toda la afición, le ha hecho un flaco favor a Bale.



Solo se refería a los piperos. Hazard es musulmierda

Las risas como bale llegue al objetivo que implica renovación(6 netos)


----------



## DRIDMA (29 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


>


----------



## Xequinfumfa (29 Nov 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Todos somos este señor. Ese negro es una maravilla, diga usted que sí. 

Qué bonito es ser del Madrid, joder.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Nov 2021)

La lija hezpañordac está siendo azotada por una sucesión de "errores" arbitrarios sistemáticos que beneficial al mandril principalmente y al farsa.

La variante _*penalti no revisado *_hace estragos cuando juegan esos dos equipos mencionados.

El VAR parece que no sirve para corregir "errores de interpretación" y el júrgol hezpañiol se parece más a una interpretación teatral que a una liga de júrgol.

La prensa merengue, por mucho que se esfuerce en tapar los "errores" sistemáticos de los que salen beneficiados cada jornada, con "interpretaciones" peregrinas y excusas baratas de lija de pueblo, no hace sino confirmar que algo no marcha bien en esta lija.

La tan cacareada unanimidac arbitraria a la fuerza es un síntoma de un comité amordazado por intereses extradeportivocs.


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2021)




----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2021)

*Vaya con el mismo árbitro...*


----------



## ravenare (29 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> *Vaya con el mismo árbitro...*



Hoy estás ocioso con los nemes eh cuernitos. Estas en el paro?


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Nov 2021)

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Sanctis (29 Nov 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> el partido lo ganó el viejo con los cambios. Valverde y sobretodo camavinga . Camavinga va para jugador top
> 
> sigo sin entender como no se hacen mas rotaciones en el equipo.



Porque no hay banquillo.

Está jugando con 12 o 13 jugadores y los Lunin, Jovic, Marianos, Vallejos, Blancos... acabarán la temporada casi con cero minutos. Y eso es una barbaridad que ningún club top plantea. No puedes tener a tantos tíos que jueguen cero, uno, tres o cinco partidos en todo un año.

En marzo/abril estarán todos fundidos, les costará la Champions, la Copa y al final a la larga también la Liga si Sevilla y Atlético siguen este camino.

Entonces ya veréis lo genio que es el viejo, os cagareis en él, diréis que es un tipo acabado que nunca debió llegar a ese banquillo (la verdad) y a otra cosa.


----------



## Fiodor (29 Nov 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> el partido lo ganó el viejo con los cambios. Valverde y sobretodo camavinga . Camavinga va para jugador top
> 
> sigo sin entender como no se hacen mas rotaciones en el equipo.



Camavinga tiene mucho futuro. Con la edad que tiene no le tiemblan las piernas en el Bernabéu, y eso no lo pueden decir muchos jugadores... Su problema es que sus ganas de agradar le hacen jugar muy acelerado y ya se ha ganado varias amarillas con lo poco que ha jugado. En su último partido de titular, Ancelotti le tuvo que cambiar porque estaba arriesgando demasiado y podía llevarse la segunda... Es bueno que estos chavales tengan que pelear por la titularidad y por poder jugar unos pocos minutos, no hay que ponérselo demasiado fácil al principio, ya hemos tenido muchas decepciones...


----------



## Roedr (29 Nov 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Porque no hay banquillo.
> 
> Está jugando con 12 o 13 jugadores y los Lunin, Jovic, Marianos, Vallejos, Blancos... acabarán la temporada casi con cero minutos. Y eso es una barbaridad que ningún club top plantea. No puedes tener a tantos tíos que jueguen cero, uno, tres o cinco partidos en todo un año.
> 
> ...



Exactamente lo que me temo que pasará.


----------



## Sanctis (29 Nov 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> Camavinga tiene mucho futuro. Con la edad que tiene no le tiemblan las piernas en el Bernabéu, y eso no lo pueden decir muchos jugadores... Su problema es que sus ganas de agradar le hacen jugar muy acelerado y ya se ha ganado varias amarillas con lo poco que ha jugado. En su último partido de titular, Ancelotti le tuvo que cambiar porque estaba arriesgando demasiado y podía llevarse la segunda... Es bueno que estos chavales tengan que pelear por la titularidad y por poder jugar unos pocos minutos, no hay que ponérselo demasiado fácil al principio, ya hemos tenido muchas decepciones...



Eso eso.

Después de pagar 30 millones, es mejor sentarlo, y fundir a Casemiro, a ver si así dentro de tres meses está hecho mierda físicamente y baja su rendimiento a la mitad.

Menudos lumbreras...


----------



## Fiodor (29 Nov 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Eso eso.
> 
> Después de pagar 30 millones, es mejor sentarlo, y fundir a Casemiro, a ver si así dentro de tres meses está hecho mierda físicamente y baja su rendimiento a la mitad.
> 
> Menudos lumbreras...



La temporada es muy larga. Camavinga va a jugar en muchos partidos, pero las prisas no son buenas. El año pasado el Madrid tenía un jugador menos en el centro del campo y solamente se notó la carga de partidos contra el Chelsea... Tampoco nos pongamos trágicos que llevamos poco más de tres meses de temporada...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 Nov 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Porque no hay banquillo.
> 
> Está jugando con 12 o 13 jugadores y los Lunin, Jovic, Marianos, Vallejos, Blancos... acabarán la temporada casi con cero minutos. Y eso es una barbaridad que ningún club top plantea. No puedes tener a tantos tíos que jueguen cero, uno, tres o cinco partidos en todo un año.
> 
> ...




con alguno más. Vazquez, asensio, camavinga, valverde, nacho...

usa 16, pero los usa poco.


----------



## Sanctis (29 Nov 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> La temporada es muy larga. Camavinga va a jugar en muchos partidos, pero las prisas no son buenas. El año pasado el Madrid tenía un jugador menos en el centro del campo y solamente se notó la carga de partidos contra el Chelsea... Tampoco nos pongamos trágicos que llevamos poco más de tres meses de temporada...



"Solo", "solo os costó perder la Champions".

A ver cuándo os vais a quitar los prejuicios de la edad. 

No hay edad para el fútbol. A cada futbolista le viene su momento.

Raúl o Cesc tuvieron su momento con 17 años y con 25 ya hicieron lo que debieron hacer. Romario o Keylor tuvieron mejores momentos con casi 30. 

Es el momento de Camavinga y no importa su fecha de nacimiento.

Y encima a esa edad que se quieren comer el mundo. El Real Madrid es un castrador de chavales y solo hay que revisar los últimos 15 o 20 años de ese club para verlo.


----------



## Fiodor (29 Nov 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Y encima a esa edad que se quieren comer el mundo. El Real Madrid es un castrador de chavales y solo hay que revisar los últimos 15 o 20 años de ese club para verlo.



Todo lo contrario... El Madrid debe tener la máxima exigencia. La titularidad hay que pelearla, y eso es bueno si eres joven y te quieres comer el mundo... El problema de los jóvenes que se han perdido en los últimos 15 o 20 años, es que cada vez que un chaval de 18 años hace un buen partido ya es el nuevo Di Stéfano, o el nuevo CR7 o el nuevo Roberto Carlos... Se les endiosa con una edad en la que no han madurado y al final no son ni la mitad de lo que prometían... Para que Vinicius esté jugando al nivel actual, ha tenido que recibir todo tipo de palos durante dos años. Y se conoce todos los banquillos de la Liga española...

¿Cuántos jóvenes cracks han salido del Madrid en los últimos 15 o 20 años y han triunfado? Uno o ninguno... Creo que el mejor posicionado es Achraf y tampoco se caen los estadios cuando juega...


----------



## Roedr (29 Nov 2021)

No quiero alimentar a los haters de Ramos. Pero tiene tela que pida el Balón de Oro para Messi.

No me vale que ahora tenga nuevo patrón. Es tal su estatus que puede permitirse perfectamente pedir el Balón de Oro para Benzema, o no mojarse. Todo el mundo sabe que es una leyenda del Madrid y nadie se lo reprocharía.

El pollo se ha pasado un tercio de su vida, y toda su vida adulta remando con Benzema. Digo yo que habrán compartido grandes momentos y muchas penurias juntos. Después de eso que traicione que tal forma a Benzema me parece ruin. 

Yo no soy hater de Ramos. Me parece uno de los mejores jugadores de la historia, y arrastrándose seguro que será el mejor defensa del PSG, pero me parece miserable lo que ha hecho. Éste es tan madridista como Baúl, por puro interés. Que ascazo.


----------



## Sanctis (29 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> No quiero alimentar a los haters de Ramos. Pero tiene tela que pida el Balón de Oro para Messi.
> 
> No me vale que ahora tenga nuevo patrón. Es tal su estatus que puede permitirse perfectamente pedir el Balón de Oro para Benzema, o no mojarse. Todo el mundo sabe que es una leyenda del Madrid y nadie se lo reprocharía.
> 
> ...



Todo el planeta Tierra sabe que Messi ha sido el mejor de todos los tiempos.

Todo. Los madridistas también, pero nunca lo diréis públicamente.

En el momento en que Ramos sale del Real Madrid ya es libre para reconocerlo porque no existe presión ni represión para él.

No tiene más historia.


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> No quiero alimentar a los haters de Ramos. Pero tiene tela que pida el Balón de Oro para Messi.
> 
> No me vale que ahora tenga nuevo patrón. Es tal su estatus que puede permitirse perfectamente pedir el Balón de Oro para Benzema, o no mojarse. Todo el mundo sabe que es una leyenda del Madrid y nadie se lo reprocharía.
> 
> ...



Es que se han hecho muy amigos ahora Messi y Ramos 







Se nota ahora que quien le paga es el PSG y el otro compañero de equipo


----------



## DRIDMA (29 Nov 2021)

Balón de oro para Messi!!!????!!!!???    Se puede devaluar más un premio?????


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Nov 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Balón de oro para Messi!!!????!!!!???    Se puede devaluar más un premio?????



es que la copa america es el torneo mas IMPORTANTE DEL MUNDO.... zxd


----------



## DRIDMA (29 Nov 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Todo el planeta Tierra sabe que Messi ha sido el mejor de todos los tiempos.
> 
> Todo. Los madridistas también, pero nunca lo diréis públicamente.
> 
> ...



Pechito Fressi no es ni el mejor de su país!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2021)

Lewandosky debe estar contento, el año pasado lo merecía y no sabemos porque no se celebró, este año también se lo merecía y no se lo dan.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Nov 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> *Todo el planeta Tierra sabe que Messi ha sido el mejor de todos los tiempos.*
> 
> Todo. Los madridistas también, pero nunca lo diréis públicamente.
> 
> ...




¿Qué ha ganado que no hayan ganado otros antes?


----------



## vurvujo (29 Nov 2021)

¿Por qué ni Pedri ni la Putellas esta hablan en catalán?


----------



## vurvujo (29 Nov 2021)

Bueno, corijo, Putellas sí le dedicó el saludo a su familia en catalán.


----------



## filets (29 Nov 2021)

los highlights de Putellas son mejores que los de Pedri


----------



## vurvujo (29 Nov 2021)

filets dijo:


> los highlights de Putellas son mejores que los de Pedri



No te pases, que el fútbol femenino da cáncer de hogos


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (29 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Es que se han hecho muy amigos ahora Messi y Ramos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahí le está contando un chiste en andalú y mesi está como pensando que si tiene gracia o no


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2021)

*La traición, hermano*


----------



## El Juani (29 Nov 2021)




----------



## vurvujo (29 Nov 2021)

le dan el premio a Messi. Muy merecido


----------



## Edu.R (29 Nov 2021)

vurvujo dijo:


> le dan el premio a Messi. Muy merecido



Ya veréis cuando salga el desglose y veáis que en Europa Lewandoski ha arrasado; pero todos los paises africanos y sudamericanos han hinchado a Messi a base de bien.


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ya veréis cuando salga el desglose y veáis que en Europa Lewandoski ha arrasado; pero todos los paises africanos y sudamericanos han hinchado a Messi a base de bien.



Se lo dan a messi mas por la copa america, yo se lo hubiera dado a Donnarumma por la eurocopa, fue mas decisivo en el titulo que messi en el suyo. De toda la vida se han dado por mundial o eurocopa


----------



## Edu.R (29 Nov 2021)

1º Messi
2º Lewandoski
3º Jorginho
4º Benzema
5º Kanté
6º Cristiano Ronaldo
7º Salah
8º De Bruyne
9º Mbappé
10º Donnaruma

Luego hacemos el Ranking de Europa donde seguro que gana Lewandoski y Kanté se queda muy cerca.


----------



## Edu.R (29 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> De toda la vida se han dado por mundial o eurocopa



Menos en el año 2010.


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Menos en el año 2010.



Exacto el robobo de la jojoya fue aquel año a iniesta y xavi


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


>



Y así se nota que el kounde está pasando de todo por no haber fichado por un grande


----------



## Gorrión (29 Nov 2021)

Se lo dan porque hace trabajitos para la masonería, vamos, que promociona mafias caritativas.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (29 Nov 2021)

Sólo va a ser el balón de oro 2021 y no el pendiente del 2020???


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (29 Nov 2021)

El pendiente del 2020 no lo dan??


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2021)

*Todos en la gala*


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (29 Nov 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Se lo dan porque hace trabajitos para la masonería, vamos, que promociona mafias caritativas.



Y la agenda 2030



https://messi.com/comprometidos-en-la-agenda-2030-para-el-desarrollo-sostenible-de-la-onu/


----------



## Edu.R (29 Nov 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> El pendiente del 2020 no lo dan??



No. 

No se pudo votar con normalidad y la temporada fue "rara", asique Robert Lewandoski se jode y se queda con su balón de plata, robadísimo, eso si.


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> El pendiente del 2020 no lo dan??



Lo han dejado desierto los de france football, menudo timo y se han inventado el trofeo mejor delantero y se lo han dado al polaco


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (29 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Lo han dejado desierto los de france football, menudo timo y se han inventado el trofeo mejor delantero y se lo han dado al polaco





Edu.R dijo:


> No.
> 
> No se pudo votar con normalidad y la temporada fue "rara", asique Robert Lewandoski se jode y se queda con su balón de plata, robadísimo, eso si.



El del 2020 claramente era para Lewandowski por ganar el sextete

El del 2021 ya estaba difícil porque Lewy sólo ganó la Bundesliga y se fue ahora al repechaje


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> El del 2020 claramente era para Lewandowski por ganar el sextete
> 
> El del 2021 ya estaba difícil porque Lewy sólo ganó la Bundesliga y se fue ahora al repechaje



Si 2020 estaba clarisimo, pero el 2021 lewy no gano ni la champions, eso ha pesado. Y messi por la copa america, sino...


----------



## Edu.R (29 Nov 2021)

Ansioso estoy de ver el desglose, ya veréis las risas.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (29 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Si 2020 estaba clarisimo, pero el 2021 lewy no gano ni la champions, eso ha pesado. Y messi por la copa america, sino...



Por eso, el del 2021 está muy igualado

-Jorginho ganó todo pero tampoco fue la graaan cosa

-Kanté ganó la champions pero en la euro hicieron el ridículo con ese equipazo

-Lewandowski marcó muchísimos goles, fue bota de oro, pero sólo ganó la liga Alemana y lo más probable es que se quede fuera del mundial

-Messi a mediados de año era el favorito por ganar la copa américa, la copa del rey, ser el pichichi de España pero ha tenido un mal inicio en el PSG (apenas 4 goles como en 10 partidos)

-Benzema sólo ganó la Nations League

-Salah no ha ganado nada

-De Bruyne: Muchas lesiones pero ganó la premier

-Mbappé y Neymar: no ganaron casi nada este año


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Por eso, el del 2021 estaba más igualado,
> 
> -Jorginho ganó todo pero tampoco fue la graaan cosa
> 
> ...



No entiendo por que nadie pone a Donnarumma, el puesto de portero penaliza mucho  pues Lev Yashin portero ruso consiguio el balon de oro en 1963


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (29 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> No entiendo por que nadie pone a Donnarumma, el puesto de portero penaliza mucho  pues Lev Yashin portero ruso consiguio el balon de oro en 1963



Ah, también me faltó ese


----------



## barullo (29 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lewandosky debe estar contento, el año pasado lo merecía y no sabemos porque no se celebró, este año también se lo merecía y no se lo dan.



Si quiere premios que espabile y clasifique a Polonia al mundial

Mejor premio que ser el mejor de tu país no hay


----------



## Roedr (29 Nov 2021)

La tía que ponen en el Marca de Balona de Ora, es mejor que un sub-16 del Real Madrid?. 

Por qué no habré nacido tía cuota. Es imposible con menos ganar más.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (29 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> La tía que ponen en el Marca de Balona de Ora, es mejor que un sub-16 del Real Madrid?.
> 
> Por qué no habré nacido tía cuota. Es imposible con menos ganar más.



Más tonto y no naces.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (29 Nov 2021)

SIUUUUUU EA EA EA GAYNALDO SE CABREA, ESTA NOCHE PEDU AGUIRRE MONOPOLIZA EL TELÉFONO DE LA ESPERANZA.


----------



## Roedr (29 Nov 2021)

¿Cómo recibe el culerío el nuevo Balón de Oro de Messi?. ¿Hay vídeos de sus caras recibiendo la noticia?


----------



## Roedr (29 Nov 2021)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Más tonto y no naces.



es verdad


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (29 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Cómo recibe el culerío el nuevo Balón de Oro de Messi?. ¿Hay vídeos de sus caras recibiendo la noticia?



No lo sé, pero te digo como NO lo ha recibido gaynaldo.


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Si quiere premios que espabile y clasifique a Polonia al mundial
> 
> Mejor premio que ser el mejor de tu país no hay



Pues España no pudo ganarle a polonia de lewy en la eurocopa pasada  y nos metio un gol, mas no pudo hacer


----------



## Edu.R (29 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> No entiendo por que nadie pone a Donnarumma, el puesto de portero penaliza mucho  pues Lev Yashin portero ruso consiguio el balon de oro en 1963



Un portero es prácticamente imposible que lo gane. Neuer fue 3º en 2014, cuando era el mejor del mundo y ganó el Mundial con Alemania. Kahn también fue 3º un par de veces a principios de siglo... y eran dos porteros con mucha personalidad que eran el alma de sus equipos.


----------



## Roedr (29 Nov 2021)

Se le adivina una gran facilidad para aprender nuevos idiomas y dialectos.


----------



## barullo (29 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues España no pudo ganarle a polonia de lewy en la eurocopa pasada  y nos metio un gol, mas no pudo hacer



Pero es que estos premios en deportes de equipo no se deberían ni de dar

Y me reafirmo o al menos creo que seguro que le hace más ilusión clasificar a su país para un mundial a que le den un trofeo individual que sólo sirve para adornar el salón


----------



## Edu.R (29 Nov 2021)

Primeros datos:

Messi 613
Lewandoski 580
Jorginho 460
Benzema 239
Kanté 186
Cristiano Ronaldo 178
Salah 121
De Bruyne 73
Mbappé 58
Donnarumma 36
...
Gerard Moreno 1
Azpilicueta 0
Modric 0


----------



## Linsecte2000 (29 Nov 2021)

Escandaloso nano, vaya puto escandalo.


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Primeros datos:
> 
> Messi 613
> Lewandoski 580
> ...




Pido el VAR!!!!


----------



## Edu.R (29 Nov 2021)

Es poco relevante, pero Modric con un CERO, muy fuerte. Joder, no le han votado ni en su pais.

Esto es como los 0 points de Eurovisión, quedan para el recuerdo.

A ver si sale el desglose. Se votaba el top-5 con 6, 4, 3, 2 y 1 punto.


----------



## Roedr (29 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es poco relevante, pero Modric con un CERO, muy fuerte. Joder, no le han votado ni en su pais.
> 
> Esto es como los 0 points de Eurovisión, quedan para el recuerdo.
> 
> A ver si sale el desglose. Se votaba el top-5 con 6, 4, 3, 2 y 1 punto.




¿Los seleccionadores pueden votar a nacionales propios?


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es poco relevante, pero Modric con un CERO, muy fuerte. Joder, no le han votado ni en su pais.
> 
> Esto es como los 0 points de Eurovisión, quedan para el recuerdo.
> 
> A ver si sale el desglose. Se votaba el top-5 con 6, 4, 3, 2 y 1 punto.



Menudo timo, el campeon de la eurocopa y mejor jugador Donnarumma es decimo, menudo timo de premio, que me devuelvan el dinero


----------



## Edu.R (29 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> La tía que ponen en el Marca de Balona de Ora, es mejor que un sub-16 del Real Madrid?.
> 
> Por qué no habré nacido tía cuota. Es imposible con menos ganar más.



En la wikipedia inglesa, en la foto, pone Alexia Putillas.


----------



## Edu.R (29 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Los seleccionadores pueden votar a nacionales propios?



El tema es que antes si que sacaban el desglose, con nombres y votos. Pero ahora tengo dudas, el de 2019 debe andar por algún lado, pero no es fácil encontrarlo. Sé que existe, porque dijeron que Messi arrasó entre los africanos, y por eso lo ganó, pero no llegué a encontrarlo.


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2021)

*En el fondo lo sabemos todos*


----------



## Operacional (29 Nov 2021)

Pero el Balón de oro este lo votan periodistas de la órbita de France Football. En España creo que es Alfredo relaño.


----------



## Malvender (29 Nov 2021)

Alexia *Putillas* wins the Ballon d’Or for the best female player in the world – Al Nahar Online





__





Alexia Putillas wins the Ballon d’Or for the best female player in the world – Al Nahar Online







pipanews.com


----------



## ravenare (29 Nov 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Cómo recibe el culerío el nuevo Balón de Oro de Messi?. ¿Hay vídeos de sus caras recibiendo la noticia?



Tu cara es de contrariedad. Vamos que te jode que se lo hayan dado. Que no?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (30 Nov 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Porque no hay banquillo.
> 
> Está jugando con 12 o 13 jugadores y los Lunin, Jovic, Marianos, Vallejos, Blancos... acabarán la temporada casi con cero minutos. Y eso es una barbaridad que ningún club top plantea. No puedes tener a tantos tíos que jueguen cero, uno, tres o cinco partidos en todo un año.



Bueno, a ver, aparte de los 11 de ayer Rodrygo, Nacho, Lucas, Valverde y Camavinga han jugado bastante ya, incluso Hazard a lo tonto lleva 12 partidos (de 19, creo) este año. 

La plantilla del Madrid es engañosa porque es demasiado larga. Mariano y Jovic son los delanteros 7 y 8 (juegan 3). Blanco es el centrocampista 7 u 8 también. Vallejo es el cuarto central... No sé, es que hasta en el doblete de Zidane, que jugaban 21, esa gente jugaría poco o nada.


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El tema es que antes si que sacaban el desglose, con nombres y votos. Pero ahora tengo dudas, el de 2019 debe andar por algún lado, pero no es fácil encontrarlo. Sé que existe, porque dijeron que Messi arrasó entre los africanos, y por eso lo ganó, pero no llegué a encontrarlo.



Ha votado tmb este año Relaño otra vez por el balon de oro, pero no estaba jubilao ya? 

Dicen que votan de 180 paises

Le ha dado el maximo de puntos q es 6 a benzema por la nations league


----------



## vurvujo (30 Nov 2021)

Buen punto.

En la última reunión de socios del 8arcelona dijeron que todos los de la cantera hablaban catalán.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (30 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> *En el fondo lo sabemos todos*



Si sigue a este ritmo...esperate al balon de oro de 2022. Ojito.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Nov 2021)

ya le regalaron otro balón de oro al enano hormonado


----------



## kicorv (30 Nov 2021)

CERO credibilidad de un trofeo gabacho que ya no se cree nadie. Trofeo que ganaron paquetes como Owen, Shevchenko, Sämmer, Nedved o Cannavaro, por no decir otros, y jugadores que no han estado ni de cerca de ganarlo nunca como Iniesta, Xavi, Casillas, Ibrahimovic, Buffon, Lewandowski, Romario, Raúl, etc.

Ya sé que Ramos es muy odiado por mucha gente. Pero alguien me explica que Cannavaro tenga un balón de oro y él no?


----------



## Corsso (30 Nov 2021)

kicorv dijo:


> CERO credibilidad de un trofeo gabacho que ya no se cree nadie. Trofeo que ganaron paquetes como Owen, Shevchenko, Sämmer, Nedved o Cannavaro, por no decir otros, y jugadores que no han estado ni de cerca de ganarlo nunca como Iniesta, Xavi, Casillas, Ibrahimovic, Buffon, Lewandowski, Romario, Raúl, etc.
> 
> Ya sé que Ramos es muy odiado por mucha gente. Pero alguien me explica que Cannavaro tenga un balón de oro y él no?



Todos esos que mencionas merecieron ganarlo el año que lo ganaron. 

Messi en un año malo con 33 años mete 30 goles en la segunda mejor liga del mundo.

Dormido es mejor que Lewnandowski o Benzema y dormido ha hecho mejor temporada porque no hace falta ni ver los partidos.

Xavi e Iniesta no merecieron nunca el balón de Oro ni de plata estando Cristiano y Messi. Deberían haber acabado sus carreras empatados a 6 CR y el autista. Como Nadal y Federer.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (30 Nov 2021)

kicorv dijo:


> CERO credibilidad de un trofeo gabacho que ya no se cree nadie. Trofeo que ganaron paquetes como Owen, Shevchenko, Sämmer, Nedved o Cannavaro, por no decir otros, y jugadores que no han estado ni de cerca de ganarlo nunca como Iniesta, Xavi, Casillas, Ibrahimovic, Buffon, Lewandowski, Romario, Raúl, etc.
> 
> Ya sé que Ramos es muy odiado por mucha gente. Pero alguien me explica que Cannavaro tenga un balón de oro y él no?



Shevchenko, Nedved y el Owen antes del Newcastle se follaban a Xavi, Casillas o al puto Ibrahimovic.
Y Cannavaro el año que lo ganó era un defensa que no hacía ni faltas.
Como cojones va a ganar un balon de oro alguien como Ibrahimovic joder, se ha tirado 20 años en equipos de cahmpions y no ha llegado ni a una puta final. Vaya menda más sobrevalorado, contra equipos grandes se cagó siempre encima

Shevchenko paquete....pffff joder


----------



## filets (30 Nov 2021)

El BdO lo da France Footbal ¿Alguna vez habeis leido France Football?
El Golden Boy lo da TuttoSport ¿Alguna vez habeis leido TuttoSport?

Messi tiene mas BdO que Champions + Copas America + Mundial. Es decir tiene mas fama que futbol.
Todo esto son gilipolleces. ¿Os preocupa el Marca Leyenda de este año? ¿O el As de Oro?
El BdO fue la forma que uso Florentino para justificar ciertos fichajes (Owen, Beckham) que no eran necesarios desde el punto de vista tactico pero sí para vender camisetas
Y la maquinaria propagandistica de la UEFA+Varsa vio que la gente tragaba con el premio "France Football" y paso a controlarlo.

Preguntad a los culerdos:
Un centro del campo con Busquets+Nico+Gabi. ¿A quien quitan para poner a Pedri?
Ya os lo digo yo, A NADIE
Pues es Golden Boy + Premio Kopa
HUMO,HUMO,HUMO
TODO MENTIRAS DE MARKETING

No es el Balon de Oro. Es el premio France Football. ¿A que dicho asi suena ridiculo? ¿Veis como es marketing?


----------



## Guayre (30 Nov 2021)

Si Qatar compró un mundial , comprar un balón de oro le es mucho más fácil, por cierto vaya careto llevaba MBape.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2021)

Hago acomo ha


filets dijo:


> El BdO lo da France Footbal ¿Alguna vez habeis leido France Football?
> El Golden Boy lo da TuttoSport ¿Alguna vez habeis leido TuttoSport?
> 
> Messi tiene mas BdO que Champions + Copas America + Mundial. Es decir tiene mas fama que futbol.
> ...




Pero que dices filetes!!!! No joder no!!!!pedri no juega porque si no también le darían el balón de oro este año joder!!! Y todo no puede ser!!!! Catalonia tiene a las dos máximas figuras joder!!!! Gavi y Pedri!!!!!!!!!.

Filetes no joder no!!!!!así no filetes!!!!tienes que estar con el equipo!! Con la masía!!! Con los valores, humildat, con la posesión!!!!!!.

Todos juntos joder!!!!

Totel Camp 
Is blaugram!!!!!



Sii joder siiii Núñez mejor presiddnte de la historia!!! Modernizó el club!!!!


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2021)

BALON DE ORO

*El Madrid no entiende nada*

El club blanco pensaba que a *Benzema* se le reconocería su gran año (quedó 4º en la votación). Tampoco entiende que *Vinicius* no entrara entre los 30.


----------



## filets (30 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> BALON DE ORO
> 
> *El Madrid no entiende nada*
> 
> El club blanco pensaba que a *Benzema* se le reconocería su gran año (quedó 4º en la votación). Tampoco entiende que *Vinicius* no entrara entre los 30.



Pero eso es mejor para el Madrid
¿El Madrid quiere venderlos? 
No. Pues cuanto menos fama menos mejor, menos posibilidades de que un club estado nos los birle


----------



## Manero (30 Nov 2021)

Toma pegale un vistazo a las estadísticas, y lástima que no se las podamos enviar también a Casillas. El año pasado si que se lo merecía Lewan por el Sextete que hizo con el Bayern, pero en esta no tenía nada que hacer frente a Messi. Este año solo ha destacado por sus 54 goles, y recuerdo que Súarez llegó a marcar más de 80 en una temporada y nadie pidió el balón de oro para él.

Casillas ha dicho eso porque busca que Florentino lo enchufe en algún puesto en el Madrid, que ahora que le ha dejado la Carbonero se aburre.


----------



## arriondas (30 Nov 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Toma pegale un vistazo a las estadísticas, y lástima que no se las podamos enviar también a Casillas. El año pasado si que se lo merecía Lewan por el Sextete que hizo con el Bayern, pero en esta no tenía nada que hacer frente a Messi. Este año solo ha destacado por sus 54 goles, y recuerdo que Súarez llegó a marcar más de 80 en una temporada y nadie pidió el balón de oro para él.
> 
> Casillas ha dicho eso porque busca que Florentino lo enchufe en algún puesto en el Madrid, que ahora que le ha dejado la Carbonero se aburre.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 854599



Independientemente de las estadísticas, todos sabemos por qué Benzema no ha ganado el balón de oro. La semana pasada quedó bien claro.


----------



## Manero (30 Nov 2021)

Pero es que Jorginho es un jugador muy mediocre, te puedo decir 50 centrocampistas mejores que él. Que haya tenido la suerte de estar en la Selección y club ganadores no le hacen por ello mejor jugador, bastante es que haya quedado en tercer lugar.

Este año no ha habido nadie que haya destacado especialmente, por eso Messi con su copa América y sus números individuales se lo ha podido llevar.


----------



## Manero (30 Nov 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> Independientemente de las estadísticas, todos sabemos por qué Benzema no ha ganado el balón de oro. La semana pasada quedó bien claro.



Benzema no ha ganado porque en su mejor año como profesional ha hecho las mismas cifras de goles+asistencias que Memphis Depay que no estaba ni entre los 50 nominados, además de no ganar nada con el Madrid y solo un trofeo no oficial como la Nations con Francia.

Otra cosa diferente es que el madridismo o el propio Benzema se hayan creido la campaña para ganar el balon de oro que le ha hecho la caverna y ahora piensen que merecía ganarlo.


----------



## arriondas (30 Nov 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Benzema no ha ganado porque en su mejor año como profesional ha hecho las mismas cifras de goles+asistencias que Memphis Depay que no estaba ni entre los 50 nominados, además de no ganar nada con el Madrid y solo un trofeo no oficial como la Nations con Francia.
> 
> Otra cosa diferente es que el madridismo o el propio Benzema se hayan creido la campaña para ganar el balon de oro que le ha hecho la caverna y ahora piensen que merecía ganarlo.



A mí me da la sensación de que no pocos madridistas se han creído su propia historia... de consumo interno. Que Benzema iba a ganar el Balón de Oro. Estaba claro que no iba a ser así, por razones deportivas y extradeportivas. Messi y Lewandowski eran los grandes favoritos desde el principio.


----------



## artemis (30 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> BALON DE ORO
> 
> *El Madrid no entiende nada*
> 
> El club blanco pensaba que a *Benzema* se le reconocería su gran año (quedó 4º en la votación). Tampoco entiende que *Vinicius* no entrara entre los 30.




En su gran año que consiguió el NAPAPLETE con su equipo... aquí la celebración.


----------



## El Juani (30 Nov 2021)




----------



## Manero (30 Nov 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> A mí me da la sensación de que no pocos madridistas se han creído su propia historia... de consumo interno. Que Benzema iba a ganar el Balón de Oro. Estaba claro que no iba a ser así, por razones deportivas y extradeportivas. Messi y Lewandowski eran los grandes favoritos desde el principio.



Y ahora está pasando lo mismo con la campaña del Balón de oro para Vinicius que ya muchos se la creen. Y lo bueno es que no están teniendo en cuenta que lo que está haciendo Vinicius estos dias no servirá de nada de cara al próximo balón de oro, ya que solo se tendrán en cuenta los partidos jugados a partir del 1 de enero'22 hasta que se cierren las votaciones en noviembre'22.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Nov 2021)

arriondas dijo:


> A mí me da la sensación de que no pocos madridistas se han creído su propia historia... de consumo interno. Que Benzema iba a ganar el Balón de Oro. Estaba claro que no iba a ser así, por razones deportivas y extradeportivas. Messi y Lewandowski eran los grandes favoritos desde el principio.



Es un torneo publicitario. Sería grotesco que se lo entregaran a un convicto.


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


>



Lewa lleva unos ultimos años de goleador que se sale, ahi un dato mas comparado a messi. Si este año hubiera ganado la champions, podria haber competido mas por el balon de oro. Porque a messi la unica excusa para darselo ha sido su copa de america donde tampoco se salio tanto


----------



## arriondas (30 Nov 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Es un torneo publicitario. Sería grotesco que se lo entregaran a un convicto.



Ese es el problema. Tú lo has dicho, también es una cuestión de imagen, la ética y la estética. Aunque Benzema no va a ir a prisión, la condena por intento de extorsión está ahí y eso mancha mucho más que por ejemplo evadir impuestos, que es algo que muchos ricos hacen de forma legal o no tan legal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2021)

Esta claro que los mejores del año han sido:

1 Lewandosky.

2 Benzema.

3 jorginho.

4 Kante.

5 haland.



El resto es echarle mucha imaginación, Messi ganó una copa del rey y una copa de selecciones que se suelen reapartir entre Argentina y Brasil porque el nivel es una mierda.


El tío lleva 3 años andando por el césped que se dice pronto, ha sido protagonista de la somanta de goles más humillante que ha recibido un gran equipo en la historia reciente.

Lleva meses en el PSG donde además de no correr ya apenas marca goles.


Los burricos de Messi y CR7 han impedido que gente que se lo merecía de verdad como Xavi, casilla, Neira, Pirlo, ibraimovic y compañía no lo hayan recibido, lo de los jugadores españoles es de traca.

Messi es muy bueno?, Pues claro de los mejores de la historia, pero 2 de esos balones de oro son de chiste en especial el último, y si me apurais otros tantos de CR7 con una selección que jugaba de puta madre con un dominio y consecución de títulos histórico.




Cuando le dieron el balón de oro cagavaro todo se fue a la mierda.


----------



## fieraverde (30 Nov 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Toma pegale un vistazo a las estadísticas, y lástima que no se las podamos enviar también a Casillas. El año pasado si que se lo merecía Lewan por el Sextete que hizo con el Bayern, pero en esta no tenía nada que hacer frente a Messi. Este año solo ha destacado por sus 54 goles, y recuerdo que Súarez llegó a marcar más de 80 en una temporada y nadie pidió el balón de oro para él.
> 
> Casillas ha dicho eso porque busca que Florentino lo enchufe en algún puesto en el Madrid, que ahora que le ha dejado la Carbonero se aburre.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 854599




Pero no le regalaron un balón de esos al feo de modric por perder un mundial?


----------



## filets (30 Nov 2021)

Raul Glez Blanco
Xavi
Iniesta
Sergio Ramos
Ninguno de estos jugadores tiene BdO

El BdO no es el Campeonato del Mundo de Futbolistas
Es un invento de marketing, como ya dije antes

Tan manipulacion es este año, como aquel año que alargaron la votacion para que se lo dieran a CR7
O que hace dos años se lo dieron a Modric y este año esta el 29 de 30
O que Pedri este entre los 30 nominados ¿de verdad, Pedri entre los 30 mejores del MUNDO?

El premio es marketing
Primero se decide quien lo gana y luego se busca la excusa para justificar la decision


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (30 Nov 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Benzema no ha ganado porque en su mejor año como profesional ha hecho las mismas cifras de goles+asistencias que Memphis Depay que no estaba ni entre los 50 nominados, además de no ganar nada con el Madrid y solo un trofeo no oficial como la Nations con Francia.
> 
> Otra cosa diferente es que el madridismo o el propio Benzema se hayan creido la campaña para ganar el balon de oro que le ha hecho la caverna y ahora piensen que merecía ganarlo.



Mira macho, no soy yo un defensor de Benzema ni por asomo. 
Pienso que se le ha sobrevalorado mucho por ser moro (aunque blanco) y delincuente. Algo que gusta mucho a le gente, parece.
Pero joder, lo estás comparando con el puto depay que jugó en la puta liga francesa y sin champions. No se puede comparar, aunque
la liga española esté en la mierda no puedes comparar con la basura esa de francia.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (30 Nov 2021)

Como es la gent blaugrana joder.
Que pesaos con que si el madrid llorando por benzemá y no se que ostias.
Prácticamente toda mi familia y amigos son del madrid, y lo del balón de oro se la suda.
La gente del Madrid quiere que gane su equipo y que ganen títulos.
Les suda la polla que un moro gane el balón ese si luego se hincha a goles y el equipo gana.
Eso de celebrar balones de oro es cosa de can barsa.
Fijaos que hasta cuando se lo regalan a Messi patéticamente lo celebran. Incluso cuando ya no juega con ellos.
SE HA IDO POR DINERO, SÍ EL ENANO ESE AL QUE PAGASTÉIS LAS HORMONAS.

Madre mía que gente tío. Celebrando el balón de oro este como si fuese una Champions ganada al Real Madrid.
Que ridícules.


----------



## ravenare (30 Nov 2021)

Estamos en el hilo del Madrid hablando de Messi o donde estamos? Asumid que os ha encabronao la decisión y a otra cosa.


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2021)

filets dijo:


> Raul Glez Blanco
> Xavi
> Iniesta
> Sergio Ramos
> ...



Hoy mismo he leido que los expertos en esto ni entienden las decisiones que se toman sobre el ganador del balon de oro, con eso esta todo dicho


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2021)

Y el balón de oro mamadou cuando se otorga?.

No es coña, existir existe o a existido al menos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2021)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Mira macho, no soy yo un defensor de Benzema ni por asomo.
> Pienso que se le ha sobrevalorado mucho por ser moro (aunque blanco) y delincuente. Algo que gusta mucho a le gente, parece.
> Pero joder, lo estás comparando con el puto depay que jugó en la puta liga francesa y sin champions. No se puede comparar, aunque
> la liga española esté en la mierda no puedes comparar con la basura esa de francia.




Cómo que no joder!!!! Pues claro que se puede comparar!!!! Depay tienen humildat, valors y está entrenado por Xavi posesió entrenador FIFA..

Haber si aprendemos hostia ya!!!!!, Dembele, Pedro, gavi, depay, Alves!!!! El equipos de los sueños!!!! Sii joder siiii!!!!.

Niñez balón de oro mejor presidente!!!!!

Oleguer, bogarde, reitziguer, zenden, pinto!!!! Sii joder siii una constelación de estrellas única!!!!!!


----------



## filets (30 Nov 2021)

¿Como no va a ser mejor Depay que Benzemá si uno es "el tigre" y otro "el gato"?
Hasta ellos mismos te lo dicen


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2021)




----------



## filets (30 Nov 2021)

Una cosa de la que nadie habla es que este BdO le ha venido muy bien al Messi y al PSG para quitarse presion por la mierda de temporada que esta haciendo


----------



## qbit (30 Nov 2021)

Copa del Rey:

Victoria - Villarreal = 0-8. Extraña contradicción. Menos mal que se llamaban Victoria, que si se llegan a llamar Derrota les meten 16.

Me ha recordado a los de Podemos y su logotipo un corazón. Dime de qué presumes...


----------



## qbit (30 Nov 2021)

filets dijo:


> Raul Glez Blanco
> Xavi
> Iniesta
> Sergio Ramos
> ...



El balón de oro no se le da a los futbolistas españoles aunque batan récords (Eurocopa + Mundial + Eurocopa + Ligas de Campeones). Ese es el criterio.


----------



## qbit (30 Nov 2021)

ravenare dijo:


> Estamos en el hilo del Madrid hablando de Messi o donde estamos? Asumid que os ha encabronao la decisión y a otra cosa.



A ver retra, lo que encabrona es la injusticia de darle el balón de oro a un acabado que hizo el ridiculé casi toda la temporada en esas memorables goleadas recibidas por su equipo.


----------



## qbit (30 Nov 2021)

Aunque Benzema es francés, el que juega en el PSG es Messi. Fin de la explicación.


----------



## filets (30 Nov 2021)

Mbappe estaba en la lista pero el PSG ha preferido apoyar a Messi.
¿Como es posible que entre los 30 no estuvieran Courtouis , Kroos, Vinicius o Valverde?

Hay rumores de que el Bayern esta MUY ENFADADO porque consideran que le han robado a Lewandosky el BdO
Y dicen que el VARSA va a pagar los platos rotos


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2021)

*La venganza de Vinicius Jr*


----------



## qbit (30 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> *La venganza de Vinicius Jr*



En cambio Solari dijo lo contrario:









Se reían de Vinicius y de él por ponerle: esto de Solari de 2018 es oro puro


Se ha hecho viral en TikTok estas declaraciones del argentino en los inicios del brasileño. Solari vio antes lo que ahora la mayoría ve.



as.com


----------



## loquehayqueoir (30 Nov 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Y ahora está pasando lo mismo con la campaña del Balón de oro para Vinicius que ya muchos se la creen. Y lo bueno es que no están teniendo en cuenta que lo que está haciendo Vinicius estos dias no servirá de nada de cara al próximo balón de oro, ya que solo se tendrán en cuenta los partidos jugados a partir del 1 de enero'22 hasta que se cierren las votaciones en noviembre'22.



El Balón de Oro en el fútbol es como los Oscars al cine. Si te gusta seguirlo, pues oye, faltaría más, cada cual se entretiene como quiere. Pero no deja de ser una mezcla entre flipada de patio de colegio ("X es el mejor del mundo mundial") y marujada de a ver quién va mejor vestido y cómo se ofenden los que pierden. Exactamente como los Oscars.

La diferencia es que en el deporte, por definición, ya existe un mecanismo para determinar quién gana y quién pierde. Y no hace falta votar.


----------



## Roedr (30 Nov 2021)

qbit dijo:


> En cambio Solari dijo lo contrario:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Dónde está Solari?. El tipo creo que se ganó el respeto del Madridismo a pesar del marrón que le cayó y los resultados. Un caso curioso.


----------



## Roedr (30 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> *La venganza de Vinicius Jr*



Sí, lo de Lopetequi con Vini fue medio ridículo. Y mira que Lopetegui ha resultado ser un buen entrenador, pero está claro que mucho ojo con los jugadores no tiene.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí, lo de Lopetequi con Vini fue medio ridículo. Y mira que Lopetegui ha resultado ser un buen entrenador, pero está claro que mucho ojo con los jugadores no tiene.



Pues la verdad que no, lo vio muy joven y verde en ese momento, encima se empezo a cuestionar su puesto desde el principio pues no estaba pa dar muchas oportunidades a los jovenes


----------



## Paco_Buyo (1 Dic 2021)

Hola, soy Paco Buyo y soy un ávido lector de burbuja desde el tema de la plandemia.

Dado que ahora no se puede leer el subforo de coronavirus sin estar registrado, creé esta cuenta, ya de paso para participar en este hilo que me parece maravilloso.

Gracias @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos por este hilo y por los pasados, me he echado unas cuantas risas leyéndolos.

Hala Madrid y nada más!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues la verdad que no, lo vio muy joven y verde en ese momento, encima se empezo a cuestionar su puesto desde el principio pues no estaba pa dar muchas oportunidades a los jovenes



pero lopetegui embargo si acerto con lo de lucas vazquez de lateral..y luego se vio a vinicius romperse en la deblacle contra el ajax...


----------



## seven up (1 Dic 2021)

Paco_Buyo dijo:


> Hola, soy Paco Buyo y soy un ávido lector de burbuja desde el tema de la plandemia.
> 
> Dado que ahora no se puede leer el subforo de coronavirus sin estar registrado, creé esta cuenta, ya de paso para participar en este hilo que me parece maravilloso.
> 
> ...



Si es verdad que eres Paco Buyo bienvenido seas y si no lo eres pues también.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

*Esta vez solo uno es feliz*


----------



## cebollo (1 Dic 2021)

Si Hazard no hubiera tenido muchas lesiones Vinicius habría jugado poco, le hubiéramos acabado cediendo y hubiera sido un Etoo. 

El año de Lopetegui no estaba Hazard pero Lopetegui pasa de Vinicius porque su plan es Isco de media punta y Bale y Benzema arriba. Y en caso de lesión de Bale o Isco sacar a Asensio. 

Lopetegui en el Real Madrid no dio una, pedir a Odriozola o a Rodrigo del Valencia le desacredita mucho. Menos mal que el Valencia pidió mucho dinero por Rodrigo y no se hizo.


----------



## arriondas (1 Dic 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Si Hazard no hubiera tenido muchas lesiones Vinicius habría jugado poco, le hubiéramos acabado cediendo y hubiera sido un Etoo.
> 
> El año de Lopetegui no estaba Hazard pero Lopetegui pasa de Vinicius porque su plan es Isco de media punta y Bale y Benzema arriba. Y en caso de lesión de Bale o Isco sacar a Asensio.
> 
> Lopetegui en el Real Madrid no dio una, pedir a Odriozola o a Rodrigo del Valencia le desacredita mucho. Menos mal que el Valencia pidió mucho dinero por Rodrigo y no se hizo.



El factor suerte, tan presente en todos los ámbitos de la vida, y que casi nadie suele reconocer como algo determinante en su trayectoria.

Si las lesiones hubiesen respetado a Hazard, si el belga hubiese tenido un nivel decente (sin ser súper, simplemente con regularidad y haciendo las cosas medianamente bien) Vinicius habría sido cedido por falta de minutos. O traspasado. Habría explotado en otro equipo, precisamente como Eto'o, y otro grande se hubiera hecho con sus servicios.

También ha influido el hecho de que Carletto cuenta con él, cree en él. Confianza absoluta. Eso ayuda a un jugador a crecer, y mucho. De haber sido otro entrenador, de los que a pesar de que pueda salirse en un partido, el siguiente estará en el banquillo... Pues eso afecta, el ver que a pesar de dar lo mejor el míster pasa de ti, te pone cuando le sale de los coj... Así no puede desarrollarse como jugador, pensando para sus adentros qué diablos está haciendo mal.


----------



## MTJohnny (1 Dic 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Si Hazard no hubiera tenido muchas lesiones Vinicius habría jugado poco, le hubiéramos acabado cediendo y hubiera sido un Etoo.
> 
> El año de Lopetegui no estaba Hazard pero Lopetegui pasa de Vinicius porque su plan es Isco de media punta y Bale y Benzema arriba. Y en caso de lesión de Bale o Isco sacar a Asensio.
> 
> Lopetegui en el Real Madrid no dio una, pedir a Odriozola o a Rodrigo del Valencia le desacredita mucho. Menos mal que el Valencia pidió mucho dinero por Rodrigo y no se hizo.



Está claro que el ascenso de jugadores jóvenes, además de por su propio talento, se suele producir con el impulso de circunstancias favorables como el ocaso de los ya consagrados, (sea por edad, lesiones, bajo rendimiento) u otras situaciones que les hagan entrar en el equipo con buen pie, como que el club se encuentre en horas bajas, o que la afición está desmotivada y la eclosión de jóvenes talentos les llene de ilusiones. Sé que no es comparable con Vinicius pero siempre me acuerdo de aquellos meses que Alfonso (que luego se quedó en nada) subió del Castilla y sentó a Butragueño. Este último se quejaba en una entrevista a Marca de que el público era muy exigente con él mientras que al joven Alfonso "se le aplaudían hasta los fallos". Pues claro guapo, es que en esos tiempos se daban todas las circunstancias que he descrito antes.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (1 Dic 2021)

Paco_Buyo dijo:


> Hola, soy Paco Buyo y soy un ávido lector de burbuja desde el tema de la plandemia.
> 
> Dado que ahora no se puede leer el subforo de coronavirus sin estar registrado, creé esta cuenta, ya de paso para participar en este hilo que me parece maravilloso.
> 
> ...



Clemente fue injusto contigo, pero también es verdad que ibas reguleras en los balones aéreos y no salías de esa portería ni en Nochevieja.


----------



## Manero (1 Dic 2021)

seven up dijo:


> Si es verdad que eres Paco Buyo bienvenido seas y si no lo eres pues también.



No puede ser el auténtico Paco Buyo, porque este de Burbuja escribe sin faltas de ortografía y el original apenas sabe hablar, así que imaginate como debe escribir.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 Dic 2021)

Manero dijo:


> No puede ser el auténtico Paco Buyo, porque este de Burbuja escribe sin faltas de ortografía y el original apenas sabe hablar, así que imaginate como debe escribir.




Eso iba a decir yo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

Bueno pues el Catalonia va a tener nuevo estado, arruinado pero con nuevo estadio
El fútbol es una pantomima pagada con nuestros impuestos, da igual el equipo que sea.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

Hostia tu es verdad, estuve allí hace 10 años y era lamentable, aún no es acabada la mierda esa?.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (1 Dic 2021)

Paco_Buyo dijo:


> Hola, soy Paco Buyo y soy un ávido lector de burbuja desde el tema de la plandemia.
> 
> Dado que ahora no se puede leer el subforo de coronavirus sin estar registrado, creé esta cuenta, ya de paso para participar en este hilo que me parece maravilloso.
> 
> ...



Seas o no el verdadero he de decir que hasta el año que ficharon a Illgner, ese año no incluido, me pareciste el mejor portero de la liga española en los 90. Llegaste a estar inscrito en champions el año de la septima?
Bienvenido, original u homenajeador


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Seas o no el verdadero he de decir que hasta el año que ficharon a Illgner, ese año no incluido, me pareciste el mejor portero de la liga española en los 90. Llegaste a estar inscrito en champions el año de la septima?
> Bienvenido, original u homenajeador




Si, era un portero cojonudo, sobre todo cuando vieron que como media 1'50 con hacerle vaselinas tenían echo el gol.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hostia tu es verdad, estuve allí hace 10 años y era lamentable, aún no es acabada la mierda esa?.



Le falta poco ya para acabar, los obreros del bernabeu cuando terminen se van para Valencia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> *Esta vez solo uno es feliz*



Cuanto se paga que no clasifica nadie?


----------



## _Suso_ (1 Dic 2021)

Casemiro, Modric y kross otra vez titulares, van a acabar más fundidos que una loncha de queso en el infierno


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Casemiro, Modric y kross otra vez titulares, van a acabar más fundidos que una loncha de queso en el infierno



Lo que venimos hablando hace tiempo, los va a quemar el carletto  da oportunidad a camavinga o valverde titular en centro delcampo

*¡¡11 DEL REAL MADRID!!*

Salen: *Courtois; Lucas Vázquez, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Casemiro, Kroos, Modric; Vinicius, Asensio y Benzema*


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2021)

Lucas, inspirando confianza ahí


----------



## Roedr (1 Dic 2021)

Carletto haciendo de Carletto: rotando el equipo 360º

Lo de LV por Carvajal no cuenta. 

En un par de meses fundiditos. De verdad, no puede creer que Carletto, con Pintus al lado, no vea eso.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Lo que venimos hablando hace tiempo, los va a quemar el carletto  da oportunidad a camavinga o valverde titular en centro delcampo
> 
> *¡¡11 DEL REAL MADRID!!*
> 
> Salen: *Courtois; Lucas Vázquez, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Casemiro, Kroos, Modric; Vinicius, Asensio y Benzema*




Es curioso como le han cortado las alas a camavinga, algo a pasado.

Que váter sea titular es impresionante.


Ausensio hay que revalorizarle para que el arsenal haga el primo.


Veré la primera parte, me jode porque no puedo realizar a la vez mis impresionantes comentarios, pero no me apetece bajar al bar para que el toxicómano ese de la tercera edad me cuente como descarga con la Araceli.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Lucas, inspirando confianda ahí




No me creo que no tengan a alguien en la cantera más competente.


----------



## ccc (1 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Carletto haciendo de Carletto: rotando el equipo 360º
> 
> Lo de LV por Carvajal no cuenta.
> 
> En un par de meses fundiditos. De verdad, no puede creer que Carletto, con Pintus al lado, no vea eso.



No lo entiendo, la idea es rotar siempre 2/3 jugadores y nunca todos de golpe:

- si hoy quiere rotar a Vazquez por Carvajal pues el sabra, pero lo cierto, es que Carvajal es propenso a lesiones y es cierto que debe rotar.
- sin embargo, no entiendo lo de Modric: Sinceramente ya me empieza a tocar los huevos: esa es la verdad; no es solo rotar, es aplicar meritocracia y dar oportunidades a jugadores por los que el club ha invertido su dinero; ni que decir tiene, que por Carletto, Militao estaria en el banco y Ramos jugandolo todo y esto va de eso: Los jugadores mayores no tienen futuro y tampoco son el presente para chuparse el 100% de los minutos, para con la ayuda del prensa, seguir renovando por importes de estrella mundial que ya no son (y desde hace bastante tiempo).

Me empieza a mosquear y bastante, todas las vacas sagradas y jerarquias existentes en los vestuarios: Si Ramos se ha largado es solo porque su hermano es subnormal perdido y el club desde su ultima renovacion estaba hasta los huevos de el.


----------



## Chispeante (1 Dic 2021)

Y decíamos que Zidane no daba chance a los jovenes...Llegados a este punto, de no ser por las lesiones de Bale y Hazard y porque Vinicius ha jugado a un nivel superior ya dudo de que las dos promesas brasileñas hubieran jugado tanto. Ni Miguel Gutiérrez, ni Camavinga, ni Valverde, ni Blanco están teniendo los minutos que se esperaba.

Al final Odegaard no era tan blando. Es que vió el panorama y cogió las maletas a ver si al menos en la Premier le daban algo de bola. Que Carletto siga apostando por ex-jugadores como Lucas o Asensio ( y si me apuras hasta por Isco y Marcelo) es para darle el finiquito en junio y buscarse a otro. 

P.d. Se me ha ocurrido que en diciembre podríamos repescar a Mayoral y dar salida a Mariano y a Jovic.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

Vamos a ver qué tal, hoy parece que salvo muniain (como se jodió la carrera un tío que lo quería toda Europa) y el mamadou Williams son los únicos que nos pueden dar guerra.

Refrescante y burbujeante Monster, pizza de la casa Tarradellas y fútbol.
Mejor que escuchar hablar de la Araceli.


----------



## fachacine (1 Dic 2021)

Una vergüenza lo que Carletto está haciendo con Antonio Blanco, Camavinga y Jesús


----------



## el ruinas II (1 Dic 2021)

me da tanto asco el BILBAO qque no puedo ver el partido, ya casi me da mas asco el bilbao que el barça- en realidad me dan el mismo asco- equipos mimados por el regimen sociata de mierda, antiespañoles y asquerosos, ahora mismo ya me da mas asco el bilbao que el farça


----------



## Venturi (1 Dic 2021)

Venia a poner que este año no ganamos nada porque en marzo van a estar fundidos, pero ya llego tarde.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (1 Dic 2021)

Venturi dijo:


> Venia a poner que este año no ganamos nada porque en marzo van a estar fundidos, pero ya llego tarde.



Entonces ausencio tirará del carro


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2021)

Si se acercan a vinichusta a menos de 1 metro, el arbitrario pita falta 

Si se resbala el solito intentando una bicicleta, pita falta 

A vinichusta no acercarse...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Dic 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Entonces ausencio tirará del carro



No se normalmente son las demás ligas las que llegan fundidas..
El año pasado casualmente el covid no afectó al Chelsea ni a ningún inglés.


----------



## fachacine (1 Dic 2021)

Qué imagen más lamentable del Bilbao, parece que juegan con 10


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Dic 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Qué imagen más lamentable del Bilbao, parece que juegan con 10



Pero a patadas fueran como 11


----------



## El Juani (1 Dic 2021)




----------



## fieraverde (1 Dic 2021)

El Madrid tiene 15 negros , así es imposible, coño ..


----------



## - CONANÍN - (1 Dic 2021)

buenaj noshe... me acabo de enterar que había partido hoy...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Dic 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> El Madrid tiene 15 negros , así es imposible, coño ..



ya pero el negro del bilbado es VASKO


----------



## Paco_Buyo (1 Dic 2021)

Hoy juega la CMK y vini.

El sábado contra la real también?

Y el martes jugándonos el primer puesto de champions también?

No tiene sentido, camavinga y fede merecen jugar, sobre todo ahora en liga, donde estamos poniendo tierra de por medio con los otros. Lo de vini lo puedo entender porque la alternativa es Hazard.

Pero también se puede cambiar el esquema y jugar con un 442 con benzemá y jovic, fede, camavinga, blanco y casemiro.

O un 532 metiendo a nacho y mendy y vazquez de carrileros y dando descanso a casemiro.

No será lo más óptimo, pero en estos partidos con rivales mediocres es cuando hay que probar y rotar.

La real y el inter no son mediocres.

Prefiero ganarle a la real y empatar con el bilbao que lo contrario.

Ojo.


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> El Madrid tiene 15 negros , así es imposible, coño ..



Pero ojo que no es antiespañol como el Bilbado


----------



## - CONANÍN - (1 Dic 2021)

uuuuuusssssssss


----------



## fieraverde (1 Dic 2021)

Casi marca güilians


----------



## - CONANÍN - (1 Dic 2021)

Iñakiiiiii hijputa


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Dic 2021)

veis?


----------



## Edge2 (1 Dic 2021)

Que malo es el mamadou de los etarras...


----------



## fieraverde (1 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pero ojo que no es antiespañol como el Bilbado



Más malo que la carne de pejcuezo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (1 Dic 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Casi marca güilians



No es malo ni ná el negro vasko....


----------



## - CONANÍN - (1 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que malo es el mamadou de los etarras...



mamadutxale


----------



## fieraverde (1 Dic 2021)

Madre mia Raúl García jajaja


----------



## Señor Moscoso (1 Dic 2021)

Tener algun blanquito de central aunque fuera de Camas no estaria mal


----------



## Pericoburbujista (1 Dic 2021)

Remate del cerdo de Raúl García y Curtuá providencial...


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> No es malo ni ná el negro vasko....



al espanyol le conviene que el madrid gane al bilbao asi poder adelantarlo en la clasificacion  

paradon de courtois


----------



## - CONANÍN - (1 Dic 2021)

lo de hoy es como lo del sevilla el finde... se podría ir con varios goles al descanso el bilbado... y va a acabar perdiendo de manera inyusta...


----------



## fieraverde (1 Dic 2021)

Yo creo que en euscadi hay tanto mena por si les sale algún benzema o mahrez.


----------



## fachacine (1 Dic 2021)

Qué paquete Lucas Váter, joder


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2021)

Los centrales de momento muy mal. Podríamos ir perdiendo.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (1 Dic 2021)

lo de hoy es como lo del sevilla el finde... se podría ir con varios goles al descanso el bilbado... y va a acabar perdiendo de manera inyusta...


fieraverde dijo:


> Yo creo que en euscadi hay tanto mena por si les sale algún benzema o mahrez.



AÑO 2050

Final del mundial entre los países de Euskalherria y Catalunya.

Ganador: Marruecos.


----------



## fieraverde (1 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Los centrales de momento muy mal. Podríamos ir perdiendo.




Podríais jajajajaja


----------



## El Juani (1 Dic 2021)

Está mascando chicle Boomer el Carlo???


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> lo de hoy es como lo del sevilla el finde... se podría ir con varios goles al descanso el bilbado... y va a acabar perdiendo de manera inyusta...



es la nueva táctica de carletttto, los pone cachondos como perras y luego los humilla en el minuto 89.


----------



## el ruinas II (1 Dic 2021)

ath bilbaop = hijos de puta


----------



## el ruinas II (1 Dic 2021)

que ascazo me da la liga española


----------



## Pericoburbujista (1 Dic 2021)

Jjajajjajajajajajajajaj... El negro...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (1 Dic 2021)

gran acción defensiva de negricius


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

Bueno, pues ya he tenido bastante con media hora, mi análisis:

El Madrid está jugando bien y rápido.

Váter es un desgraciado.

Ausencio desde que se arregló el ojo estrabico no da un pase bien.

Álava me gusta a pesar de la cagada del principio, se suma bien al ataque.

Kroos siempre muy estático pero efectivo.

Modric...es el puto amo y se nos ha echo mayor, seguir disfrutando es un regalo.

Benzema sigue enchufado y con ganas.

Vinicius se le ve cada vez más seguro, pero físicamente siempre le veo muy limitado y al límite, me parece muy irregular durante los partidos.


mendy pues bien en su línea, nunca será un lateral top.

Militao tiene cosas de gran central con cagadas de central menor, le habría venido bien ser titular con varane o ramos más tiempo.


El Bilbao aparte del mamadou que no le marca ni al arcoiris muy pobre.


----------



## fieraverde (1 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> gran acción defensiva de negricius


----------



## Pericoburbujista (1 Dic 2021)

Amego segarro....


----------



## fieraverde (1 Dic 2021)

Menudos golazos mete el balón de oro.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (1 Dic 2021)

la Raulización de Benzemá-


----------



## El Juani (1 Dic 2021)

Que Carletto escupa el boomer que se está comiendo, se pille un bing Bang y cambie a Ausencia de una puta vez.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> la Raulización de Benzemá-



Vaya asistencia de churro de modric q tiro y fue a benzema de rebote y gol


----------



## Paco_Buyo (1 Dic 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> El Madrid tiene 15 negros , así es imposible, coño ..



Bueno, por mucho que les moleste a algunos, el Madrid hace años que es mucho más que el equipo de España, eso era hace décadas, ahora es un equipo universal, el club más grande que hay en este deporte.

A mi me gustaría tener algún jugador top español en el Madrid siempre, sea de la cantera o no. Pero no siempre se puede.

Vini es negro, pero bueno, como el resto de brasileños, sean negros o mestizos, su cultura es bastante más parecida a la nuestra que la de benzemá, que es francés pero sigue siendo un moro igual que Mendy que también es francés, pero sigue siendo un subsahariano.

De Camavinga no he visto ninguna entrevista ni sé mucho de él. Pero de Alaba sí he visto y leído entrevistas, es negro como el tizón, pero está totalmente occidentalizado, de hecho parece una persona muy inteligente y muy íntegra.

Yo creo que el problema es tener demasiados jugadores con costumbres africanas o moras, no negros.

El grueso del equipo debería ser ibérico o iberoamericano. Pero no deberíamos permitir que se formen grupitos de "franceses" africanizados o argelinos.

Por eso a mi el fichaje de Mbappé, ni fú ni fá. Prefiero a Haaland y largar a Benzema, porque no creo que quiera ser suplente. Estoy seguro que Vini y Haaland además de funcionar muy bien en el campo se llevarían bien, porque Vini no me parece un egocéntrico, de hecho yo estoy convencido de que este chaval va a ser leyenda, por su juego y por su amor al club.

Mbappé donde mejor juega es en la izquierda y es un egocéntrico, no creo que le agrade que lo pongan en otro sitio porque hay que mantener a vini en la izquierda. Haaland además de quitarnos de encima al moro extorsionador no solo no interfiere en la carrera de vini, sino que la va a potenciar.


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Dic 2021)

Paco_Buyo dijo:


> Hola, soy Paco Buyo y soy un ávido lector de burbuja desde el tema de la plandemia.
> 
> Dado que ahora no se puede leer el subforo de coronavirus sin estar registrado, creé esta cuenta, ya de paso para participar en este hilo que me parece maravilloso.
> 
> ...



Aún me acuerdo de las cantadas de Tenerife,ni olvido ni perdón 

Bienvenido al foro


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Dic 2021)

el extorsionador le ha visitado


----------



## El Juani (1 Dic 2021)




----------



## Señor Moscoso (1 Dic 2021)

Esta circulacion de balon y dinamismo no se veia en un partido de los ultimos dos años del calbo ni poniendo el video a 1,5 de velocidad


----------



## Pericoburbujista (1 Dic 2021)

Merengones,,, ¿ dais credibilidad a esta noticia ?:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

Paco_Buyo dijo:


> Bueno, por mucho que les moleste a algunos, el Madrid hace años que es mucho más que el equipo de España, eso era hace décadas, ahora es un equipo universal, el club más grande que hay en este deporte.
> 
> A mi me gustaría tener algún jugador top español en el Madrid siempre, sea de la cantera o no. Pero no siempre se puede.
> 
> ...




Jajajajajaj hostia parece una columna de la prensa rosa, análisis de las personalidades, ética y costumbres de la plantilla.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Merengones,,, ¿ dais credibilidad a esta noticia ?:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 856476



Es un tio top, pero le quedan pocos años. Si tuviese 28-29, sin dudarlo, pero con 34-35 estamos hablando de otra cosa.


----------



## El Juani (1 Dic 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Merengones,,, ¿ dais credibilidad a esta noticia ?:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 856476



Lewan en el mercado de invierno. Negocaciones con Mbappé también en esa época pero oficializado en junio y Halland el último día de mercado de verano, in extremis, a las 23.59:55. Lo veo


----------



## El Juani (1 Dic 2021)

Estas entraditas no las dan en las puertas de nuestras discotecas paco eh


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Merengones,,, ¿ dais credibilidad a esta noticia ?:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 856476



No, es muy mayor, le queda uno o dos años y para eso fichas a uno más joven, además sería caro de cojones, es muy bueno estamos de acuerdo, pero no quiero envejecer más un equipo que está envejecido, Benzema es más joven y no creo que sea suplente de nadie.
Lewan está buscando una última subida de contrato en el Bayern, ni más ni menos.

Es un jugadorazo, pero yo creo que hay que dar pasos hacia el futuro, no parece que Messi, ramos y otros que están ya para la jubilación estén marchando diferencias en su equipo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Dic 2021)

Pues a mí me parece que el equipo no juega mal,mueve la bola bien y rápido,pero lo de siempre...tienes monopolizando el puesto de 9 a un tío que meh,no asusta a nadie,y otro puesto desperdiciado en la derecha con Asensio,que más allá de un buen disparo a puerta es que no tiene nada...


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Dic 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Merengones,,, ¿ dais credibilidad a esta noticia ?:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 856476



Si el tío viniese con humildad,a currar como el que más y un sueldo que no fuese de superestrella pues es interesante,si viene en plan divo tipo CR7 con 33 años como que no...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si el tío viniese con humildad,a currar como el que más y un sueldo que no fuese de superestrella pues es interesante,si viene en plan divo tipo CR7 con 33 años como que no...




Con la edad que tiene va a venir con su gran último contrato, con las ganas justas de correr y mandando.


----------



## Paco_Buyo (1 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajajajajaj hostia parece una columna de la prensa rosa, análisis de las personalidades, ética y costumbres de la plantilla.



Es que para hacer equipo, esas cosas cuentan.

Puedes tener a Cristiano, que es un ególatra al que solo le importa su carrera y ganar títulos para su palmarés personal y no para el equipo, puedes tener uno así, pero no puedes tener una plantilla con mucha gente así porque eso no es un equipo.

En todos los equipos grandes, además de estrellas, tiene que haber cracks que sean gente cabal, inteligentes, moderados, la mayor parte juegan por dinero, eso está claro, pero algunos lo disimulan más que otros.

Hay que evitar tener mediocres con el ego por las nubes, como raúles, casillas, ramos, etc y tener más gente como hierro, modric, kroos y vini.

A cristiano había que tenerlo sí o sí porque es el jugador más determinante de la historia y no es el mejor jugador del mundo porque existió Maradona. Pero son casos aislados.


----------



## fieraverde (1 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Aún me acuerdo de las cantadas de Tenerife,ni olvido ni perdón
> 
> Bienvenido al foro



Si fuese el paco buyo de verdad su nick sería Paco Vullo.


----------



## fieraverde (1 Dic 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Merengones,,, ¿ dais credibilidad a esta noticia ?:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 856476



Demasiado blanco.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (1 Dic 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Si fuese el paco buyo de verdad su nick sería Paco Vullo.



YUSÉ yuséperderol


----------



## Andr3ws (1 Dic 2021)

Cawendios se me ha fundido el Engel con los códigos de los chinos. 
Se acabó el fútbol por hoy.


----------



## El Juani (1 Dic 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Si fuese el paco buyo de verdad su nick sería Paco Vullo.



También escribiría ahora y terminaría para el día de los inocentes.


----------



## artemis (1 Dic 2021)

Enhorabuena por ka Liga, el atleti a 7 el farsa a 13, si la perdeis será uno de vuestros mayores FRACASOS


----------



## - CONANÍN - (1 Dic 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Estas entraditas no las dan en las puertas de nuestras discotecas paco eh



Dejad de poner esos GIFSES que me descoyuntáis el foro


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Merengones,,, ¿ dais credibilidad a esta noticia ?:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 856476



Ni de pvta coña eh, si se mueve de Alemania no va a ser al sur


----------



## El Juani (1 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Dejad de poner esos GIFSES que me descoyuntáis el foro



Tengo preparados más con la dentadura de negricius


----------



## - CONANÍN - (1 Dic 2021)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Cawendios se me ha fundido el Engel con los códigos de los chinos.
> Se acabó el fútbol por hoy.



¿se te jodió el desco?
¿o te caducaron los ccam?


----------



## Andr3ws (1 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ¿se te jodió el desco?
> ¿o te caducaron los ccam?



Aparato dead. Que quedó parada la imagen, le quite el cable y al ponerlo no enciende. 
Con este bicho he visto ganar al Madrid 5 copas de Europa, ya lo doy por amortizado. 

PD: id contando por aquí los highlights de la segunda parte, porfiplis.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Dic 2021)

Regarder Real Madrid Ath. Bilbao streaming live Real Madrid vs Ath. Bilbao streaming direct


Regarder Real Madrid Ath. Bilbao Streaming HD Voir Real Madrid vs Ath. Bilbao Live direct Real Madrid vs Ath. Bilbao liens streaming pour regarder le match



www.fcstream.cc


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Dic 2021)

joder el lucas....


----------



## - CONANÍN - (1 Dic 2021)

el foro va como el puto culo (pa variar)


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Dic 2021)

Una pena no tener a Modric con 25 años porque da la impresión de estar técnicamente un escalón por encima de los otros 21 tíos que hay en el campo ahora mismo...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

El Juani dijo:


>




Es entrañable ver a ausencio, como si el fuese el creador de la jugada, el pasador final o el protagonista, cuando es el único que hace mal su intervención.

50 kilos al arsenal, como el rubio o el ozil.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Una pena no tener a Modric con 25 años porque da la impresión de estar un escalón por encima de los otros 21 tíos que hay en el campo ahora mismo...




Es el final de una década maravillosa cuando se retire, un jugador unico.


----------



## El Juani (1 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es entrañable ver a ausencio, como si el fuese el creador de la jugada, el pasador final o el protagonista, cuando es el único que hace mal su intervención.
> 
> 50 kilos al arsenal, como el rubio o el ozil.



Creo que me pondré más contento el día que den salida a Marcelo, Isco, Bale, Asensio, que si llegara a Mbappé agarrado de la mano de Halland.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Creo que me pondré más contento el día que den salida a Marcelo, Isco, Bale, Asensio, que si llegara a Mbappé agarrado de la mano de Halland.




Te olvidas del gran Mariano...


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2021)

Williams es malísimo


----------



## Paco_Buyo (1 Dic 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Creo que me pondré más contento el día que den salida a Marcelo, Isco, Bale, Asensio, que si llegara a Mbappé agarrado de la mano de Halland.



Qué pesados con Mbappé.

Mbappé sobra, el objetivo es Haaland.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (1 Dic 2021)

la flor del madric


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Te olvidas del gran Mariano...



Rajoy ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Te olvidas del gran Mariano...




Por volverme a citar, siempre me parecerá un fracaso y me da pena Isco, tenía las condiciones para marcar época con el Madrid y con la selección, en forma es una maravilla técnica, pero es vago y le gustan las rifles.


----------



## El Juani (1 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Te olvidas del gran Mariano...



Mariano le gusta Madrid porque está siempre a que le haga trajes y movidas de ropa el Tomás Laso-Argos... al igual que Torres. Mariano es otro que tal baila.


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 50 kilos al arsenal, como el rubio o el ozil.



No le puedes hacer eso al Arsenal después de engañarles con Ozil de esa manera...ya no es ético 

Y el patetico otros 50 kilotones por Tomás Partey...Madrid ciudad not friendly


----------



## Paco_Buyo (1 Dic 2021)

Y otro que sobra es el jubilado de Carletto.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Por volverme a citar, siempre me parecerá un fracaso y me da pena Isco, tenía las condiciones para marcar época con el Madrid y con la selección, en forma es una maravilla técnica, pero es vago y le gustan las rifles.



Yo pienso lo mismo, una pena. Y mira que ha tenido oportunidades isco pero nada al final


----------



## El Juani (1 Dic 2021)

Paco_Buyo dijo:


> Qué pesados con Mbappé.
> 
> Mbappé sobra, el objetivo es Haaland.


----------



## El Juani (1 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Por volverme a citar, siempre me parecerá un fracaso y me da pena Isco, tenía las condiciones para marcar época con el Madrid y con la selección, en forma es una maravilla técnica, pero es vago y le gustan las rifles.



Le gusta mucho bailar sobre el balón, dormirlo y cantarle nanas al anochecer.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

Paco_Buyo dijo:


> Qué pesados con Mbappé.
> 
> Mbappé sobra, el objetivo es Haaland.




Los objetivos son los ciborg!!!


----------



## - CONANÍN - (1 Dic 2021)

el williams jr ese del bilbao que acaba de salir,,, ¿es hermano del iñaki williams?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Le gusta mucho bailar sobre el balón, dormirlo y cantarle nanas al anochecer.




Reconozco que ese tipo de jugador me gusta, siempre y cuando le dan sentido al juego.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (1 Dic 2021)

ta tó el caNpo lleno negroCs


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> el williams jr ese del bilbao que acaba de salir,,, ¿es hermano del iñaki williams?



Si no lo es ya sacarán más


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Le gusta mucho bailar sobre el balón, dormirlo y cantarle nanas al anochecer.



En el malaga se salio, quedo cuarto en liga y al año siguiente en champions hasta cuartos de final, y por el robo de dormunt en alemania, que se hubiera enfrentado al real madrid en semis. Y luego llego a liderar el real madrid y seleccion a la vez, se marco un partidazo el solo en el bernabeu contra italia tremendo. Condiciones tenia para ser el mejor, pero por h o por b, ha desaparecido


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Si no lo es ya sacarán más




La hostia puta, pero esto qué son, todos los que viven en el edificio?, O es que ya a preñado a 15 mujeres.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> En el malaga se salio, quedo cuarto en liga y al año siguiente en champions hasta cuartos de final, y por el robo de dormunt en alemania, que se hubiera enfrentado al real madrid en semis. Y luego llego a liderar el real madrid y seleccion a la vez, se marco un partidazo el solo en el bernabeu contra italia tremendo. Condiciones tenia para ser el mejor, pero por h o por b, ha desaparecido




Exacto, con España tuvo momentos considerables, en el Madrid también cuando curraba, el City llegó a ofrecer 60 kilos por el.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La hostia puta, pero esto qué son, todos los que viven en el edificio?, O es que ya a preñado a 15 mujeres.



Ahi el bilbao tiene jugadores para el primer equipo hasta el 2100


----------



## - CONANÍN - (1 Dic 2021)

joooooooder


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> En el malaga se salio, quedo cuarto en liga y al año siguiente en champions hasta cuartos de final, y por el robo de dormunt en alemania, que se hubiera enfrentado al real madrid en semis. Y luego llego a liderar el real madrid y seleccion a la vez, se marco un partidazo el solo en el bernabeu contra italia tremendo. *Condiciones tenia para ser el mejor, pero por h o por b, ha desaparecido*



Porque es subnormal,siendo futbolista millonario y casarte con una pirada así es que tienes que serlo...

Y condiciones tenía muchas,en eso estoy de acuerdo


----------



## El Juani (1 Dic 2021)

En ese Málaga sí, era un jugador idóneo para jugar en cualquier equipo en la zona media, repartiendo y oxigenando el juego, pero abusaba demasiado de esas dotes que tenía. Y para el Madrid, se requiere de cierta rapidez y movilidad en el juego además de que no era muy currante en otras labores y después su vida privada no sé yo.


----------



## fachacine (1 Dic 2021)

Qué verbena tenemos hoy en el centro de la defensa, joder


----------



## - CONANÍN - (1 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Ahi el bilbao tiene jugadores para el primer equipo hasta el 2100



vale más echarle humor, porque pensándolo en serio dan ganas de suicidarse


----------



## Señor Moscoso (1 Dic 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Qué verbena tenemos hoy en el centro de la defensa, joder



Si solo fuera hoy, el tronco del cerdilla remató solo


----------



## Edge2 (1 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los objetivos son los ciborg!!!


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

Aleluya oxigeno a modric, entra valverde


----------



## - CONANÍN - (1 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


>



too lo negro día sí y día también
me tienes too entregao, mujerón


----------



## El Juani (1 Dic 2021)

La pareja de centrales hoy del Madrid parece un matrimonio octogenario en el Parque del Retiro.

Y Modric ha salido pidiendo un concentrador de oxígeno.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> vale más echarle humor, porque pensándolo en serio dan ganas de suicidarse



Nunca vas a ver a ninguna oenegeta proponer vasectomías en países pobres


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> La pareja de centrales hoy del Madrid parece un matrimonio octogenario en el Parque del Retiro.
> 
> Y Modric ha salido pidiendo un concentrador de oxígeno.



Y hace falta quitar otro del centro del campo y camavinga pa dentro


----------



## El Juani (1 Dic 2021)

Por cierto, en la radio han comentado que Antonio Blanco se va a ir cedido al Getafe.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


>




La virgen santa...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Por cierto, en la radio han comentado que Antonio Blanco se va a ir cedido al Getafe.




Quién es ese? Un nuevo crack del Barcelona?.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

Y de mientras en francia, no pueden contra el niza


----------



## Paco_Buyo (1 Dic 2021)

Courtois es casi tan bueno como yo jejeje


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Dic 2021)

No se cómo decir esto con la presencia de Paco Buyo en el hilo,pero joder,Courtois es que le da millones de vueltas...el Madrid tendría como poco una liga más con el de haber estado en Tenerife...


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La virgen santa...



Y maria....


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2021)

Pues otra de Curtuá


----------



## Señor Moscoso (1 Dic 2021)

Hasta los cojones hoy de alaba y militao joder, se ha puesto de moda decir que son top y bla bla y son un colador


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Dic 2021)

Paco_Buyo dijo:


> Courtois es casi tan bueno como yo jejeje



Me has leído el pensamiento


----------



## El Juani (1 Dic 2021)

Toma* @- CONANÍN - *Un gif gostoso


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

Paco_Buyo dijo:


> Courtois es casi tan bueno como yo jejeje




Paco buyo comete mi zurrullo!!!!

Lo siento soy como un crío no he podido ecmvitarlo


----------



## Paco_Buyo (1 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Y de mientras en francia, no pueden contra el niza
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 856530



Le saca 12 puntos al Marsella en 16 partidos, la liga ya la ganaron.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (1 Dic 2021)

Paco_Buyo dijo:


> Courtois es casi tan bueno como yo jejeje



¿pero tu de verdad crees que nosotros de verdad creemos que eres el auténtico PACO Buyo?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Toma* @- CONANÍN - *Un gif gostoso




Se le empieza a ver ya muy sobrado, haber cómo se reparten posiciones el y el mamadou...


----------



## El Juani (1 Dic 2021)

Paco_Buyo dijo:


> Courtois es casi tan bueno como yo jejeje



Es verdad lo del viaje hacia Tenerife en avión? Lo del puto aire acondicionado? Y el puto Dertycia? Era tan feo el joputa? Qué cjones hiciste con ese balón aéreo mamonazo? Que te lo metiste solito hijo de perra.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (1 Dic 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Toma* @- CONANÍN - *Un gif gostoso



Perro Kushita!


----------



## Paco_Buyo (1 Dic 2021)

Iñaki WIlliams es malísimo, imagino que está ahí por temas de cuota.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Y de mientras en francia, no pueden contra el niza
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 856530



Se oponían ferreamente a un superliga...


----------



## fieraverde (1 Dic 2021)

Que baño


----------



## HArtS (1 Dic 2021)

Vinicius necesita rotar urgentemente.

Está exhausto.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

Aleluya kroos por camavinga y nacho por lucas


----------



## Paco_Buyo (1 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ¿pero tu de verdad crees que nosotros de verdad creemos que eres el auténtico PACO Buyo?



No soy Paco Buyo, es un homenaje al mejor portero del Madrid después de Curtuás


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2021)

80 minutos más de Lucas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

_es curiosa la actividad de reproducción de los ejemplares de mamadou.



me.refieri a la última foto joder _


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (1 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> el williams jr ese del bilbao que acaba de salir,,, ¿es hermano del iñaki williams?



Sip

Nico Williams, más habilidoso que el hermano e igual de rápido. Extremo con la sub 21


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

Al final jugador del madrid antonio blanco no se va cedido a ningun sitio parece


----------



## Woden (1 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Aleluya kroos por camavinga y nacho por lucas



mucho tarda el puto jamonetti en hacer los cambios, igual que el morocalvo mala sombra de Sidane


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Dic 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Vinicius necesita rotar urgentemente.
> 
> Está exhausto.



Además no es un jugador que se dosifique Messi style,yo le veo siempre correr como loco buscando poder pedir más pasta...digo...solo pensando en darlo todo para el equipo


----------



## El Juani (1 Dic 2021)

Paco_Buyo dijo:


> No soy Paco Buyo, es un homenaje al mejor portero del Madrid después de Curtuás










Y esto pedazo de crack???

Te queremos hasta la puta eternidad. Eres eterno mamonazo.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (1 Dic 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Toma* @- CONANÍN - *Un gif gostoso


----------



## El Juani (1 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Al final jugador del madrid antonio blanco no se va cedido a ningun sitio parece



La puta que parió a la cope.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Y esto pedazo de crack???
> 
> Te queremos hasta la puta eternidad. Eres eterno mamonazo.




Hace muy bien la croqueta


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (1 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No se cómo decir esto con la presencia de Paco Buyo en el hilo,pero joder,Courtois es que le da millones de vueltas...el Madrid tendría como poco una liga más con el de haber estado en Tenerife...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Dic 2021)

vaya final de partido que se están marcando....


----------



## Edge2 (1 Dic 2021)

Madre mia al final os la enchufan...


----------



## Paco_Buyo (1 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> _es curiosa la actividad de reproducción de los ejemplares de mamadou.
> 
> 
> 
> me.refieri a la última foto joder _



Prefiero a la hermana de casemiro que a la de vinicius, pero no tendría problema en procrear con ambas.





__





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Madre mia al final os la enchufan...



la q ha salvado militaoo,...madre mia el madrid encerraoo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

Paco_Buyo dijo:


> No soy Paco Buyo, es un homenaje al mejor portero del Madrid después de Curtuás




Yo en el equipo de la liga de sala tenía a un portero con las mismas condiciones que buyo, cada vez que salía a por el balón era un tragedia, el pobre no se daba cuenta de su minusvalía física, media 1'50, éramos testigos partido tras partidos de vaselinas por doquier.
El era feliz y parecía no darse cuenta, nosotros nos dimos al alcoholismo, porque o le echabamos del equipo o nos emborrachamos sabiendo que íbamos a perder de antemano.
Recuerdo que despues de ser goleados el muy hijo de puta contaba sus gestas como si hubiera sido elegido mvp del partido, para entonces ya estábamos todos borrachos, pues dejábamos la cerveza en recipientes de Gatorade en la porteria.

Porque no le echamos, pues porque su hermana por entonces la María me hacía mamadas en el portal de mi casa en el cuarto de contadores después de cada partido.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Dic 2021)

Paco_Buyo dijo:


> Prefiero a la hermana de casemiro que a la de vinicius, pero no tendría problema en procrear con ambas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puajjjjjjjjj menudo feto...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (1 Dic 2021)

¿creeis que los negrocs deberían tatuarse con typex?


----------



## Paco_Buyo (1 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Puajjjjjjjjj menudo feto...



Esa los pare a pares, mira cuanta fertilidad.

Con la leche que sobre de amamantar a tu prole te haces mozzarella.

No seas maricón.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Puajjjjjjjjj menudo feto...



La noche te la salva


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> la q ha salvado militaoo,...madre mia el madrid encerraoo



Ha entrado a ciegas y les podría haber costado perfectamente el penal


----------



## fieraverde (1 Dic 2021)

Un equipo en condiciones os mete 6 hoy.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (1 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ha entrado a ciegas y les podría haber costado perfectamente el penal



LA FLOR


----------



## El Juani (1 Dic 2021)

Este 2º tiempo del Madrid está siendo más malo que una diarrea con tos.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

3 min de descuento solo


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Dic 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Un equipo en condiciones os mete 6 hoy.



Lo importante es que el estadio está quedando chulo,me vale con eso este año...


----------



## Edge2 (1 Dic 2021)

Jugadores del madrid tirandose al suelo para perder tiempo...


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

Al bilbao le pasa lo mismo q al barcelona, le falta un rematador bueno arriba. Ha tenido unas cuantas el bilbao


----------



## - CONANÍN - (1 Dic 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Este 2º tiempo del Madrid está siendo más malo que una diarrea con tos.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2021)

Hoy los 3 pvntos los gana Curtuá


----------



## Woden (1 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ¿creeis que los negrocs deberían tatuarse con typex?



Sin duda alguna


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Dic 2021)

En España jugador que se cae el suelo silbato que suena,es cansinisimo...


----------



## El Juani (1 Dic 2021)

Limitao está hoy totalmente desubicado y desbordado. De lo peor que le recuerdo en tiempo.

Casemiro fatal también. Exceptuando algunas jugadas puntuales, un partido mediocre. Y lo que ha hecho al final???


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

Joder estoy fatal del estómago , estoy cagando que parece que expulsó sopa.

No se de qué puede ser porque las pizzas de la casa Tarradellas son buenas para el tránsito intestinal.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Hoy los 3 pvntos los gana Curtuá



Para eso esta el portero  se acabo 3 puntos de oro


----------



## fieraverde (1 Dic 2021)

Y esto es el lider , dos baños 6 puntos, dos ridiculos seguidos 6 puntos, es imposible que perdáis la liga, imposible.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Limitao está hoy totalmente desubicado y desbordado. De lo peor que le recuerdo en tiempo.
> 
> Casemiro fatal también. Exceptuando algunas jugadas puntuales, un partido mediocre. Y lo que ha hecho al final???




Casemiro como siga con su declive físico el año que viene ya no puede ser titular en el Madrid.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ¿creeis que los negrocs deberían tatuarse con typex?


----------



## Suprimo (1 Dic 2021)

Final de partido bastante paco


----------



## El Juani (1 Dic 2021)

Sabéis que estas mierdas de partidos, sufridos y lamentables son los que ganan ligas no?


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2021)

Pues el Athletic no se ha merecido perder para nada, lo mismo que el Sevilla. Pero en el Bernabeu lo tienes que hacer bien y no perdonar.

Courtois otra vez top top. 

Rascando puntos vitales sin realmente merecerlo, pero claro, con este pico del calendario que nos ha tocado, honestamente me importa poco. A sumar.


----------



## Andr3ws (1 Dic 2021)

El líder más líder. En las dos próximas semanas el Madrid demostrará si la liga se va a disputar o ya está decidida.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Dic 2021)

En la segunda parte el magerit no ha tirado ni una sola vez a puerta. Asi gana el magerit...


----------



## Fiodor (1 Dic 2021)

Lo importante son los tres puntos, pero la sensación final es muy mala... Un partido muy diferente al del Sevilla. La primera parte bastante buena, pero la segunda ha sido penosa... Se ha notado el bajón físico de jugar el domingo. Así que contra la Real o hay rotaciones o se va a sufrir...


----------



## JimTonic (1 Dic 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Un equipo en condiciones os mete 6 hoy.




pues claro, jugando cada 3 dias con los mejores del contiennte, esto no lo aguanta nadie, mucho que estan dando los chavales


----------



## loquehayqueoir (1 Dic 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Y esto es el lider , dos baños 6 puntos, dos ridiculos seguidos 6 puntos, es imposible que perdáis la liga, imposible.



Llorando en la jornada 15. No te tengo muy ubicado, eres del Atleti por casualidad?


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2021)

Las ha tenido el bilbau de to los colorecs.

El mandric se ha encontrao el gol y nada más. Se ha pasao la segunda parte con el autobús y esperando alguna contra que no no ha tenido.

Increípla que no les haya entrado ni una al bilbau. Curtuac ha salvao alguna, pero otras tantas no han entrado por pura coña.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Sabéis que estas mierdas de partidos, sufridos y lamentables son los que ganan ligas no?



Pues si, los puntos q si no los consigue al final se echan de menos, la liga pasada la gano el atletico por solo 2 puntos al madrid


----------



## JimTonic (1 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder estoy fatal del estómago , estoy cagando que parece que expulsó sopa.
> 
> No se de qué puede ser porque las pizzas de la casa Tarradellas son buenas para el tránsito intestinal.



tienes que aprender a cocinar, me acabo de hacer una arroz con conejo en casa yo solo, y llevo desde las 15 comiendo y bebiendo como un cosaco


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2021)

Joder.

El Athletic juega viernes, miércoles y lunes. 
Nosotros domingo, miércoles y sábado. 

El sábado si hay que sacar los puntos con un gol en propia puerta PACO, se sacan.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> pues claro, jugando cada 3 dias con los mejores del contiennte, esto no lo aguanta nadie, mucho que estan dando los chavales



Y el sabado a las 21 en anoeta contra la real sociedad


----------



## El Juani (1 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues si, los puntos q si no los consigue al final se echan de menos, la liga pasada la gano el atletico por solo 2 puntos al madrid



Estos partidos, sobre todo en la recta final de temporada, son los que se dejó puntos el Atleti, partidos parecidos a estos, y casi se les escapa. También por unas temporadas bastante mediocres de Barça y Madrid.


----------



## fieraverde (1 Dic 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> pues claro, jugando cada 3 dias con los mejores del contiennte, esto no lo aguanta nadie, mucho que estan dando los chavales




El sheriff y el shaktar son equipos muy exigentes.


----------



## fieraverde (1 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Llorando en la jornada 15. No te tengo muy ubicado, eres del Atleti por casualidad?



Del campeón, exacto . 

Ah
Que tenéis 13 chempions , que original.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (1 Dic 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> El sheriff y el shaktar son equipos muy exigentes.



Ya lo verás cuando os toquen en la Europa League.


----------



## fieraverde (1 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Ya lo verás cuando os toquen en la Europa League.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (1 Dic 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Del campeón, exacto .
> 
> Ah
> Que tenéis 13 chempions , que original.



Qué va hombre, ganar la Copa de Europa no es nada original, hay 22 equipos que la han ganado.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Dic 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 856552


----------



## geflow (1 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Qué va hombre, ganar la Copa de Europa no es nada original, hay 22 equipos que la han ganado.



Hemos visto antes una pandemia mundial que una champions del atleti


----------



## Roedr (1 Dic 2021)

Como se nota que Carletto no tiene la creatividad de Javi. Javi hubiera dicho 'hemos rozado la excelencia'.

No nos agobiemos, tenemos un calendario tremendo y Carletto no rota, mientras vayamos sumando ni tan mal.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Dic 2021)

geflow dijo:


> Hemos visto antes una pandemia mundial que una champions del atleti



Comentario 10000. Reclama tu premioh...


----------



## Roedr (1 Dic 2021)

geflow dijo:


> Hemos visto antes una pandemia mundial que una champions del atleti



y al hombre llegar a la luna, porque pandemias ha habido muchas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

Este hilo ya no es lo mismo, desde que nuestros hermanos catalanes me abrieron su corazón en el hilo del Barcelona este me sabe a poco.

Allí puedo ser yo mismo, el troll que todos conocéis, campar a mis anchas con mis camaradas catalonians.

Tal vez no vuelva, siempre os llevaré en mi corazón.

Pero ahora son los catalonians los que me necesitan.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Este hilo ya no es lo mismo, desde que nuestros hermanos catalanes me abrieron su corazón en el hilo del Barcelona este me sabe a poco.
> 
> Allí puedo ser yo mismo, el troll que todos conocéis, campar a mis anchas con mis camaradas catalonians.
> 
> ...


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2021)

Sábado 4: Real Sociedad - Real Madrid
Miércoles 8: Real Madrid - Inter de Milán
Domingo 12: Real Madrid - Atlético de Madrid
Domingo 19: Real Madrid - Cádiz
Miércoles 22: Ath. Bilbao - Real Madrid
Domingo 02: Getafe - Real Madrid
Domingo 09: Real Madrid - Valencia

Y luego la supercopa.


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Y esto es el lider , dos baños 6 puntos, dos ridiculos seguidos 6 puntos, es imposible que perdáis la liga, imposible.



Pero porque los equipos importantes no dan la medida que tienen ante ellos.

Los primeros en no estar a la altura los nuestros


----------



## loquehayqueoir (1 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Sábado 4: Real Sociedad - Real Madrid
> Miércoles 8: Real Madrid - Inter de Milán
> Domingo 12: Real Madrid - Atlético de Madrid
> Domingo 19: Real Madrid - Cádiz
> ...



Lo chungo es llegar al 12. Ya después hay pausas de una semana, el descanso de Navidad, dos equipos en descenso...

Y nos valen 3 empates en los próximos 3 partidos, o sea que tan difícil no es.


----------



## fieraverde (1 Dic 2021)

geflow dijo:


> Hemos visto antes una pandemia mundial que una champions del atleti



Una pandemia tan real como la mayoría de vuestras copas jajaja


----------



## Fiodor (1 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Joder.
> 
> El Athletic juega viernes, miércoles y lunes.
> Nosotros domingo, miércoles y sábado.
> ...



Y sin rotaciones, que tiene mucho más mérito...


----------



## fieraverde (1 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pero porque los equipos importantes no dan la medida que tienen ante ellos.
> 
> Los primeros en no estar a la altura los nuestros



Los nuestros son los principales culpables, de eso no hay duda.


----------



## fieraverde (1 Dic 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> Y sin rotaciones, que tiene mucho más mérito...



Que no rotais? Insinuas que en enero estáis fritos?


----------



## ccc (1 Dic 2021)

Viendo el partido me doy cuenta que Carletto no tiene ni idea de lo que hace:

- Lo de Modric es de juzgado de guardia: Desde el minuto 15 ha sido una maquina de perder balones, de llegar tarde a todos los choques,....
- En la segunda parte el equipo se hunde y Carletto reacciona tarde y mal: Primero pone a Valverde en el minuto 70 y despues a Camavinga en el minuto 80: Lo digo alto y claro, ni puta idea.
- Alguien le deberia decir que tiene que rotar desde el comienzo con Valverde o Camvinga y dejar a Kroos en la creacion de juego; despues en la segunda parte si quieres pones a Modric por uno de los jovenes y si te da la gana pones a Camavinga en vez de Kroos en la recta final del partido.
- Pero Ancelotti hace lo contrario, quita a 2 tios que participan en la creacion de juego y pone a dos jovenes que se quedan entremedio de esos 2 monstruos, con Case que es un 0 en lo que se refiere a distribuir juego.

Muy mal Carleto, ganamos porque tenemos al jugador mas desequilibrante y al mejor portero del mundo: Nada mas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2021)

Si el partido de hoy lo gana el bilbao, nadie se sorprendería tras lo vicsto en el campo. Ha tenido demasiadas ocasiones bastante claras. No una o dos, han sido 8 o 10 ocasiones de cantar gol para el bilbau. Que no sacara ni el empate es lo sorprendente.


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Los nuestros son los principales culpables, de eso no hay duda.



Todavía no han jugado este año, pero visto lo visto con otros equipos tipo Liverpool no me hacen ser muy optimista


----------



## josemanuelb (1 Dic 2021)

Qué sufrimiento contra el Sevilla y hoy. Lo más justo hubiese sido 2 empates, pero se han sacado 6 puntos de oro. Están fundidos, a ver cómo llegan a los próximos partidos.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lo chungo es llegar al 12. Ya después hay pausas de una semana, el descanso de Navidad, dos equipos en descenso...
> 
> Y nos valen 3 empates en los próximos 3 partidos, o sea que tan difícil no es.



Si ganamos en San Sebastián o al Atleti, me vale incluso palmando el otro partido. De elegir, prefiero ganar el derbi. El partido de Champions, me da igual como juguemos, mientras no perdamos está bien, obviamente.

Pero está claro que si los próximos 10 dias son exitosos, la Liga se empieza a poner muy bien y la Champions hasta marzo la tienes cerrada.


----------



## fieraverde (1 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Todavía no han jugado este año, pero visto lo visto con otros equipos tipo Liverpool no me hacen ser muy optimista




Todo depende de el nivel de cagaleras que se levante el cholo , si se levanta un poco suelto yo ni iría al bernabeu.


----------



## JimTonic (1 Dic 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> El sheriff y el shaktar son equipos muy exigentes.




pues no son el bayern pero ya perdimos contra el sheriff. el problem no es eso, son lo sviajes y los partidos. Es muy duro fisicamente


----------



## Hannibal (1 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Viendo el partido me doy cuenta que Carletto no tiene ni idea de lo que hace:
> 
> - Lo de Modric es de juzgado de guardia: Desde el minuto 15 ha sido una maquina de perder balones, de llegar tarde a todos los choques,....
> - En la segunda parte el equipo se hunde y Carletto reacciona tarde y mal: Primero pone a Valverde en el minuto 70 y despues a Camavinga en el minuto 80: Lo digo alto y claro, ni puta idea.
> ...



Hace literalmente 3 días, aquí se dijo que el partido de Sevilla cambió cuando entraron Fede y Edu por Luka y Toni, y que deberían ser de la partida. 

Hoy resulta que no, que les ha puesto a los pies de los leones.

Yo creo simplemente que el Sevilla ha acusado más los partidos europeos, y que el Athletic además tenía 2 días más de descanso; por eso al final no sólo no se han desmoronado sino que han apretado más.

Pero coincido en que hay que rotar más jugadores. Si estuviera en mi mano, Luka y Toni sólo serían titulares juntos en partidos realmente importantes; el resto deberían ir alternando.

Por cierto, sin tener un extremo derecho claramente definido, me pregunto si no merecería la pena probar algo distinto al 4-3-3.


----------



## Hermericus (1 Dic 2021)

El segundo partido mas malo de lo que llevamos de liga.

Y aun así, ganamos.


----------



## ccc (1 Dic 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Hace literalmente 3 días, aquí se dijo que el partido de Sevilla cambió cuando entraron Fede y Edu por Luka y Toni, y que deberían ser de la partida.
> 
> Hoy resulta que no, que les ha puesto a los pies de los leones.
> 
> ...



Creo que Carletto no quiere probar cosas, lo hizo dos o tres jornadas y le salio mal: Ya dijo que no va a cambiar el 4x3x3.

Hoy ha hecho alguna cosa bien, darle descanso a Carvajal y darle minutos a Vazquez (y a Nacho). Lo de Valverde en el minuto 70 es para echarle a los leones porque Modric estaba acabado desde el minuto 15 de la PRIMERA parte.

No se, a Carleto ya lo conociamos y sabiamos lo que hacia, pero pensaba que habia cambiado y que los de arriba ya le habian dado las directrices o en otro caso puerta. En su ultima temporada estuvimos ganando >20 partidos seguidos y el equipo se hundio y joder si se hundio; y en aquel equipo no habia un modric de 36 anyos.


----------



## El Juani (1 Dic 2021)

Carletto lo que tiene es cierta inseguridad poniendo de cierre a Casemiro y poniendo en la media a Blanco, Camavinga y Valverde por poner un ej. No tiene seguridad de que el equipo se sostenga, tenga equilibrio, etc. Creo que es eso lo que se le pasa por la cabeza para no hacer cambios ahí, pero es que podría alternar perfectamente a Kroos para hacer jugar e ir probando cosas y después cambiarlo en la 2ª parte por el croata. Kroos y Modrid no te pueden jugar todos los partidos con el calendario que se tiene, no sólo a nivel de clubs, sino también con sus selecciones. Son futbolistas que juegan mucho con sus selecciones también.


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2021)

Y Vinipelé ha dado un pase de tacón, lo habéis visto? El tacón de la jornada


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2021)

Hay que protejer a vinipelé. Si alguien se le acerca hay que sacar tarjeta rápido y roja si se cae al suelo.


----------



## ccc (2 Dic 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Carletto lo que tiene es cierta inseguridad poniendo de cierre a Casemiro y poniendo en la media a Blanco, Camavinga y Valverde por poner un ej. No tiene seguridad de que el equipo se sostenga, tenga equilibrio, etc. Creo que es eso lo que se le pasa por la cabeza para no hacer cambios ahí, pero es que podría alternar perfectamente a Kroos para hacer jugar e ir probando cosas y después cambiarlo en la 2ª parte por el croata. Kroos y Modrid no te pueden jugar todos los partidos con el calendario que se tiene, no sólo a nivel de clubs, sino también con sus selecciones. Son futbolistas que juegan mucho con sus selecciones también.



Pero es que Ancelotti es estupido:

- Kroos es el verdadero creador de juego del real madrid y todavia le quedaran 2 anyos de futbol al maximo nivel, pero no hay que olvidar que Kroos es de guardar la posicion y poco mas: No va a presionar al rival.
- Con Valverde tienes un tio tipico Box2Box que te abarca mucho terreno, tanto para delante como para atras y tiene un despliegue fisico brutal.
- Y Camavinga tiene mas juego y cerebro de lo que parece: Hoy ha frenado el juego y ha realizado muchos pases hacia atras y ha sabido dormir el partido.

Si yo fuera Ancelotti, me dejaba de historias y en muchos partidos intentaria sacrificar a Casemiro. Casemiro era perfecto para compensar todas las anomalias de un equipo lleno de estrellas que estaba descompensado, pero lo he dicho 1000 veces: asi no se reconstruye un equipo.

Con una media Kroos, Valverde y Camavinga puedes competir con todos los equipos europeos incluido Chelsea; pero tienes que generar automatismos y eso es lo que impide la actitud de Carletto.

Pero no tengo ninguna duda con Kroos, Valverde, Camavinga y Llorente hubieras tenido la mejor media de europa, pero claro, te tiene que venir un Kloop para que la gente lo vea.


----------



## El Juani (2 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Hay que protejer a vinipelé. Si alguien se le acerca hay que sacar tarjeta rápido y roja si se cae al suelo.









Sí claro.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Sí claro.



el defensor da al balón, vinipelé le pisa la pierna. Tarjeta para vinipelé?


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Dic 2021)

He visto a Joao félix recibir hasta 8 patadas en 1 mismo partido mucho más duras que las que parece que son de tarjeta si se las hacen a otro.

He visto cómo expulsaban a Joao Félix de un partido por protestar tras recibir un agarrón descaradísimo.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2021)

Llevamos 36 puntos a falta de 4 partidos para acabar la primera vuelta. No creo que genemos los 4 partidos, pero vamos a poner que caen 7 puntos: Proyección de 86 pts. Cierto es que el año pasado el Atleti en la 1º vuelta hizo 50 pts, y en la segunda le costó pasar de 35 (Y ganando más de un partido de milagro), asi que no significa nada, pero son unos números muy buenos. 

El Atleti había empezado mal, pero ha cogido buena racha y ya veremos si no se quedan sin Europa de golpe, parece el rival más serio. El Sevilla sería el 3º el discordia, y luego la 4º plaza lo normal es que acabe siendo para el Barcelona. No engañarse, la Real Sociedad y el Betis al final harán el paco y el Barcelona entre pitos y fluatas se meterá en Champions. Ojalá que no, pero acabará pasando.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (2 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si ganamos en San Sebastián o al Atleti, me vale incluso palmando el otro partido. De elegir, prefiero ganar el derbi. El partido de Champions, me da igual como juguemos, mientras no perdamos está bien, obviamente.



No jodamos, en San Sebastián me vale el empate porque ellos están bien y es fuera de casa. Pero vamos, que nadie se cree que vayan a acabar la temporada arriba.

Lo crucial es no perder contra el Atleti. Si empatas en San Sebastián y contra el Atleti el Atleti te recorta dos puntos. Si ganas a la Real y pierdes con el Atleti te recorta tres más la diferencia de goles casi seguro.

Lo del Inter, los cruces de Champions son una lotería, puedes ser segundo y que te toque el Ajax o primero y que te toque el PSG. Además este año han quitado la regla del valor doble de los goles fuera de casa. Yo ese partido lo jugaría con el Castilla, sinceramente.


----------



## Agente Coulson (2 Dic 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Carletto lo que tiene es cierta inseguridad poniendo de cierre a Casemiro y poniendo en la media a Blanco, Camavinga y Valverde por poner un ej. No tiene seguridad de que el equipo se sostenga, tenga equilibrio, etc. Creo que es eso lo que se le pasa por la cabeza para no hacer cambios ahí, pero es que podría alternar perfectamente a Kroos para hacer jugar e ir probando cosas y después cambiarlo en la 2ª parte por el croata. Kroos y Modrid no te pueden jugar todos los partidos con el calendario que se tiene, no sólo a nivel de clubs, sino también con sus selecciones. Son futbolistas que juegan mucho con sus selecciones también.



Kroos ha dejado su selección.


----------



## El Juani (2 Dic 2021)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Kroos ha dejado su selección.



Cierto. Acabo de mirarlo. Fue este pasado verano cuando lo dejó. Mejor para el Madrid.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (2 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Llorando en la jornada 15. No te tengo muy ubicado, eres del Atleti por casualidad?



Sí, además es de los que al.empezar la temporada auguraba varios años de triunfos ligueros de su equipo porque tiene la mejor plantilla de la liga, por la crisis del Farsa, porque los vikingos no teníamos equipo y nos habíamos gastado el dinero en el estadio y tal y tal... 

Y no hablo en coña, ahí están sus post. Lo mismo escribía el que lleva una foto de Acorralado...


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Dic 2021)

Paco_Buyo dijo:


> No soy Paco Buyo, es un homenaje al mejor portero del Madrid después de Curtuás



Un tal Miguel Ángel discrepa, don Paco.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (2 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Te olvidas del gran Mariano...



Que pasa? Es que os quedariais con eden hazard?? A la hoguera con el....


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2021)




----------



## bot de ultraderecha (2 Dic 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> En ese Málaga sí, era un jugador idóneo para jugar en cualquier equipo en la zona media, repartiendo y oxigenando el juego, pero abusaba demasiado de esas dotes que tenía. Y para el Madrid, se requiere de cierta rapidez y movilidad en el juego además de que no era muy currante en otras labores y después su vida privada no sé yo.



Otro caso Riquelme.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (2 Dic 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Del campeón, exacto .
> 
> Ah
> Que tenéis 13 chempions , que original.



Goooool de Ramos....

Juanfran.... Al palOOO


----------



## Paco_Buyo (2 Dic 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> En ese Málaga sí, era un jugador idóneo para jugar en cualquier equipo en la zona media, repartiendo y oxigenando el juego, pero abusaba demasiado de esas dotes que tenía. Y para el Madrid, se requiere de cierta rapidez y movilidad en el juego además de que no era muy currante en otras labores y después su vida privada no sé yo.



Gula, vagancia, veganismo y novia tóxica.

No le den más vuelas, ese sinvergüenza además de destrozar una buena carrera de futbolista ofendió al club.
Le deseo un fin de carrera en 2da REEF que es para lo que tiene nivel.


----------



## Andr3ws (2 Dic 2021)

Otro que podia ir renunciando a la selección es Modric. Tiene que dosificarse de manera inteligente para estar en forma en los momento que el Madrid más le necesite, aunque alguno dira que el Madrid le necesita siempre, y es cierto. A su edad se necesita inteligencia para hacer lo justo.


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2021)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Otro que podia ir renunciando a la selección es Modric. Tiene que dosificarse de manera inteligente para estar en forma en los momento que el Madrid más le necesite, aunque alguno dira que el Madrid le necesita siempre, y es cierto. A su edad se necesita inteligencia para hacer lo justo.



Ese quiere llegar al mundial de Qatar encima. Pero el carletto ayer lo quito en el min 70 del campo, joe partido entre semana pon titular a valverde o camavinga y que modric entre al campo al partir del min 70. Van a llegar fundidos a enero, menudo pajaron van a tener


----------



## El Juani (2 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Ese quiere llegar al mundial de Qatar encima. Pero el carletto ayer lo quito en el min 70 del campo, joe partido entre semana pon titular a valverde o camavinga y que modric entre al campo al partir del min 70. Van a llegar fundidos a enero, menudo pajaron van a tener



Ayer Modric salió del campo en silla de ruedas con un celador empujando.


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Sábado 4: Real Sociedad - Real Madrid
> Miércoles 8: Real Madrid - Inter de Milán
> Domingo 12: Real Madrid - Atlético de Madrid
> Domingo 19: Real Madrid - Cádiz
> ...



Menudo calendario y jugando siempre los mismos  

Pues la supercopa es el dia 12 de enero contra el barcelona la primera semifinal


----------



## DRIDMA (2 Dic 2021)




----------



## DRIDMA (2 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Menudo calendario y jugando siempre los mismos
> 
> Pues la supercopa es el dia 12 de enero contra el barcelona la primera semifinal



Para esa fecha, Modric pide el despido voluntario!!


----------



## filets (2 Dic 2021)

Ayer en Yutuf Cule pedian a Xavi que pusiera en el vestuario la frase de Muller diciendo que quieren humillar al Varsa para vengarse por el BdO
Y yo pensaba "¿Que quieren, que los jugadores del VARSA salgan acojonados a ese partido pensando que le vas caer la mundial?







Ayer PSG-NIZA empate a cero 
Messi un 3.... otra vez. "Muy Deficiente"
Digno merecedor de 7 balones de ORO. 7 no, deberia tener 10 VALONES DE HORO
Claramente en Francia no hay valors, ni seny ni humiltat


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Sábado 4: Real Sociedad - Real Madrid
> Miércoles 8: Real Madrid - Inter de Milán
> Domingo 12: Real Madrid - Atlético de Madrid
> Domingo 19: Real Madrid - Cádiz
> ...




el madrid - inter es el martes.


es decir, que los partidos con gran exigencia física serán los dos próximos. Real sociedad e inter. Para el atletíco tendremos mas tiempo para descansar.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 Dic 2021)

contra el cádiz jugando en casa el viejo se tendría que plantear dejar a unos cuantos en el banquillo. 3 días después hay que ir a bilbao.


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> contra el cádiz jugando en casa el viejo se tendría que plantear dejar a unos cuantos en el banquillo. 3 días después hay que ir a bilbao.



Como no rote ahi el equipo, apaga y vamonos


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2021)

*El lío de Isco tiene 'castigo'*

El malagueño no ha calentado ni un solo minuto desde que se negara a seguir haciéndolo contra el *Granada*. Esta será su última temporada de blanco.


----------



## Roedr (2 Dic 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Lo mejor del partido, me encantó.

Inteligencia versus ADN vasco.


----------



## Roedr (2 Dic 2021)

Recordando el partido de ayer. ¿Hemos tenido alguna vez un portero mejor que Courtois?. Tiene reflejos de Casillas y salida de Illner.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (2 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Recordando el partido de ayer. ¿Hemos tenido alguna vez un portero mejor que Courtois?. Tiene reflejos de Casillas y salida de Illner.



Es que el Madrid muy pocas veces ha tenido un portero de élite mundial. Zamora antes de la Guerra, los mejores años de Casillas y nada más.


----------



## _Suso_ (2 Dic 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Es que el Madrid muy pocas veces ha tenido un portero de élite mundial. Zamora antes de la Guerra, los mejores años de Casillas y nada más.



No te olvides de Paco Buyo aquí presente, por cierto yo quiero aprovechar esta ocasión para decir que detrás de mi nick está en realidad Cristiano Ronaldo, no lo he querido decir antes porque comprenderéis que la presión mediática y el que dirán pueden mucho, pero en vista de como evoluciona el coronavirus he decidido confesarlo.


----------



## Roedr (2 Dic 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> No te olvides de Paco Buyo aquí presente, por cierto yo quiero aprovechar esta ocasión para decir que detrás de mi nick está en realidad Cristiano Ronaldo, no lo he querido decir antes porque comprenderéis que la presión mediática y el que dirán pueden mucho, pero en vista de como evoluciona el coronavirus he decidido confesarlo.



Aprovecho para hacerte la pregunta que siempre me intrigó. ¿Qué te hizo decantarte por Giorgina frente a las miles de trepas con las que competía?.


----------



## barullo (2 Dic 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Es que el Madrid muy pocas veces ha tenido un portero de élite mundial. Zamora antes de la Guerra, los mejores años de Casillas y nada más.



Miguel Ángel era bastante bueno a finales de los 70 principios de los 80

Sus compañeros del madrí eran un pelín paquetes -"te estiras menos que García Remón" se decía mucho por aquella época- pero en la selección tenía mucha competencia y al final Arconada le quitó el puesto.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (2 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Miguel Ángel era bastante bueno a finales de los 70 principios de los 80



Sí, Miguel Ángel, Buyo, eran buenos. Y Agustín tenía sus momentos. Pero yo decía "élite mundial", a la que Arconada, que era mejor que éstos, perteneció poco tiempo y a duras penas. Courtois es un "top 5".


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Dic 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> No te olvides de Paco Buyo aquí presente, por cierto yo quiero aprovechar esta ocasión para decir que detrás de mi nick está en realidad Cristiano Ronaldo, no lo he querido decir antes porque comprenderéis que la presión mediática y el que dirán pueden mucho, pero en vista de como evoluciona el coronavirus he decidido confesarlo.


----------



## barullo (2 Dic 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Sí, Miguel Ángel, Buyo, eran buenos. Y Agustín tenía sus momentos. Pero yo decía "élite mundial", a la que Arconada, que era mejor que éstos, perteneció poco tiempo y a duras penas. Courtois es un "top 5".



Arconada estaba considerado el mejor del mundo junto con el belga Pfaff y el sovietico Dassaev.

Y Arconada era el mejor de los 3


----------



## _Suso_ (2 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Aprovecho para hacerte la pregunta que siempre me intrigó. ¿Qué te hizo decantarte por Giorgina frente a las miles de trepas con las que competía?.



Era morenita y muy pizpireta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Sábado 4: Real Sociedad - Real Madrid
> Miércoles 8: Real Madrid - Inter de Milán
> Domingo 12: Real Madrid - Atlético de Madrid
> Domingo 19: Real Madrid - Cádiz
> ...




Así a bote pronto veré seguro el del Inter, Atlético, y el del Valencia.

El resto no lo sé, porque ahora me gusta seguir más los partidos del Catalonia, me divierte mucho más, es hora y media de humor asegurada.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (2 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Arconada estaba considerado el mejor del mundo junto con el belga Pfaff y el sovietico Dassaev.
> 
> Y Arconada era el mejor de los 3



Psche. Tenía magníficos reflejos y un gran "vuelo" y se apañaba bien en los barullos en el área que eran los ataques "paco" de la Liga de entonces, pero tenía manos de firmeza variable y despistes rarísimos, y no me refiero sólo al gol de Platini. En todo caso, por la razón que fuese, se autoborró de la élite en tres o cuatro años. De 1980-1985, Pfaff era espectacular, Schumacher del Colonia y de la selección RFA era también buenísimo. A Dassaev lo vi muy poco. Peter Shilton, Pato Fillol, rápidos, seguros, fiables y líderes de sus equipos y sus selecciones. A Fillol lo vimos en España cuando estaba ya acabado, porque 36 años entonces eran muchos, pero tenía unos reflejos y una colocación supremas. Era un portero "moderno", con piernas. También estaba otro belga, Preud'homme o algo así.

Arconada fue un top 10 y hasta un top 5, brevemente. Top 3, sólo indiscutible en alguna fantasía del Marca.


----------



## el ruinas II (2 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo mejor del partido, me encantó.
> 
> Inteligencia versus ADN vasco.




mas bien, fantasia brasileña frente a marrulleria de cerdo vasco de mierda ,


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2021)

Otra cosa, al jugar la Supercopa te ahorra dos rondas de Copa. La primera ronda es Paco de mierda total, pero en la 2º si que hay primeras que caen eliminados.

A lo tonto, si juegas la Supercopa, la Copa son SEIS partidos para ganarla. Es verdad que es más atractiva, y no sé si esto la hace más fácil o más difícil de ganar.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Otra cosa, al jugar la Supercopa te ahorra dos rondas de Copa. La primera ronda es Paco de mierda total, pero en la 2º si que hay primeras que caen eliminados.
> 
> A lo tonto, si juegas la Supercopa, la Copa son SEIS partidos para ganarla. Es verdad que es más atractiva, y no sé si esto la hace más fácil o más difícil de ganar.



La Supercopa es un truño del puto Calvo para vendérsela a los moros


----------



## ccc (2 Dic 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> La Supercopa es un truño del puto Calvo para vendérsela a los moros



Realmente solo hay 2 titulos de interes: el campeon de la champions y el de la liga (y el de la liga ha estado desde hace 20 adulterado por los arbitros). Con eso demuestras cual es el mejor equipo del mundo y de espanya: El resto es morralla para vender el producto: Supercopa de europa, supercopa de espanya, intercontinental, copa del rey,....

Antiguamente tenias la copa de la uefa que valia algo, porque la jugaban el 2 y 3 equipo de ligas importantes y no era moco de pavo; sin embargo, esa copa se fue a la mierda desde que la champions aglutina los mejores 3-4 equipos de las ligas mas potentes.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Realmente solo hay 2 titulos de interes: el campeon de la champions y el de la liga (y el de la liga ha estado desde hace 20 adulterado por los arbitros). Con eso demuestras cual es el mejor equipo del mundo y de espanya: El resto es morralla para vender el producto: Supercopa de europa, supercopa de espanya, intercontinental, copa del rey,....
> 
> Antiguamente tenias la copa de la uefa que valia algo, porque la jugaban el 2 y 3 equipo de ligas importantes y no era moco de pavo; sin embargo, esa copa se fue a la mierda desde que la champions aglutina los mejores 3-4 equipos de las ligas mas potentes.



Realmente lo que hizo la UEFA fue coger lo mejor de la Copa de Europa y la Copa de la UEFA y hacer un torneo más fuerte, la actual Champions. 

Con la Recopa y lo que quedaba de la Copa de la UEFA hizo un mash-up de esos, y le salió la actual Europa League, a la que intenta dar algo de prestigio creando la Conference League, para dejarla más "limpia" y que sea más competitiva.

Seguramente la gran cagada ha sido devaluar las Ligas Nacionales, de forma que solo unas pocas (Basicamente España, Italia, Inglaterra y Alemania) concentran la calidad. Antes una liga como la holandesa era una Liga que tenía nivelón, hoy en día es una Liga Paco de mierda.

Miras las Champions de los 90s y podías tener equipos de Suecia o Croacia en semifinales, hoy en día si se clasifican para la fase de grupos ya es un milagro.

Las Ligas Nacionales son la clave, si las siguen devaluando...


----------



## cebollo (2 Dic 2021)

Para mi en Champions los porteros no son tan importantes. Tener a un manta como Karius es fatal pero con tener uno seguro y aceptable basta. Al jugar los mejores delanteros del mundo si tienen una ocasión clara la van a meter, da igual que pongas a Superman. 

A los porteros buenos se les ve en la ligas, contra delanteros del montón paran mucho y dan muchos puntos. En esta liga con Keylor o con Casillas llevaríamos seis puntos menos.Courtois ha ganado ligas con el Atlético, con el Madri, con el Chelsea. Es muy bueno.


----------



## Roedr (2 Dic 2021)

Floren contrataca a Tebas con un crédito infinitamente mejor que el de CVS haha. Huele a que le hace un Ramos en los despachos. 

Por cierto, las grandes esperanzas del Farsa para salir de su agujero son robarnos el dinero de nuestros impuestos o que Floren los salve (no incompatibles).


----------



## loquehayqueoir (2 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo mejor del partido, me encantó.
> 
> Inteligencia versus ADN vasco.



Hace unos años De Marcos jugó una hora de partido con el escroto desgarrado y al acabar le pusieron 25 puntos. Sin anestesia, por supuesto.

Desde entonces, respeto infinito.


----------



## Roedr (2 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Hace unos años De Marcos jugó una hora de partido con el escroto desgarrado y al acabar le pusieron 25 puntos. Sin anestesia, por supuesto.
> 
> Desde entonces, respeto infinito.



Más bien, asco infinito

San Mamés rompe el primer minuto de silencio por una víctima de ETA


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Realmente solo hay 2 titulos de interes: el campeon de la champions y el de la liga (y el de la liga ha estado desde hace 20 adulterado por los arbitros). Con eso demuestras cual es el mejor equipo del mundo y de espanya: El resto es morralla para vender el producto: Supercopa de europa, supercopa de espanya, intercontinental, copa del rey,....
> 
> Antiguamente tenias la copa de la uefa que valia algo, porque la jugaban el 2 y 3 equipo de ligas importantes y no era moco de pavo; sin embargo, esa copa se fue a la mierda desde que la champions aglutina los mejores 3-4 equipos de las ligas mas potentes.



Añadiria que en el siglo pasado la copa de españa (copa del rey) tambien tenia relativo valor, sirmpre por dtras de la champions , de la uefa que como bien dices durante muchos años tenia equipos potentes, y de la liga. La Recopa tambien tuvo cierto bombo pero la fusionaron con la uefa cuando la champuons se llevo a los segundos y terceros de cada liga.

Hubo un torneo nacional en los 90 que se llamo Copa de la Liga tipo eliminatorio que no tuvo exito y que creo quitaron precisamente porque ni tenia tiron ni cuadraba en los calendarios...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Realmente lo que hizo la UEFA fue coger lo mejor de la Copa de Europa y la Copa de la UEFA y hacer un torneo más fuerte, la actual Champions.
> 
> Con la Recopa y lo que quedaba de la Copa de la UEFA hizo un mash-up de esos, y le salió la actual Europa League, a la que intenta dar algo de prestigio creando la Conference League, para dejarla más "limpia" y que sea más competitiva.
> 
> ...



Es interesante todo lo qie dices pero...las ligas nacionales....quien las devalua y por que??

Yo creo que el publico. O las siguen o no las siguen. La prensa puede decir esto o aquello , como pasa con la mania del futbol femenino, que si la gente quiere verlo lo pone o como en el caso del futbol de hembras pasa de ello como de comer mierda.

En este sentido si por el motivo que sea las ligas dejan de tener el valor de antaño para el publico (que no lo tengo nada claro) quiza la idea de la superliga reactive el interes.


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Dic 2021)

Dice Lapuerca que Dembele es mejor que MBappé!! Lo de vivir en una realidad paralela se queda pequeño, lo que tiene que hacer es cambiar de camello.


----------



## seven up (3 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Arconada estaba considerado el mejor del mundo junto con el belga Pfaff y el sovietico Dassaev.
> 
> Y Arconada era el mejor de los 3



Discrepo, la valoración de Arconada era meramente nacional, más o menos de cuando nos dábamos por favoritos para ganar el Mundial 82 que era la cima de la carrera de Arconada. Y muy por encima de Pfaff o Dassaev, estaba Zoff capitán de la Juve y de la Selección Italiana. En el año 1982 ganó la Liga, la Copa de Italia y finalista de la Copa de Europa con la Juve y campeón del mundo con Italia, el palmarés de Dino Zoff fue impresionante durante sus 22 años de carrera. Coincido con Taliban respecto a Schumacher, Shilton y Fillol pero para mi en la primera mitad de la década de los 80 cuando podían rivalizar con Arconada, estos tres eran superiores a Pfaff, Arconada y Dassaev.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Dic 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Es que el Madrid muy pocas veces ha tenido un portero de élite mundial. Zamora antes de la Guerra, los mejores años de Casillas y nada más.



No comprendo que nadie se acuerde de Bodo Illgner. Ese tio ya fue portero titular cuando gano Alemania en Italia 90 (no se si como unificada o como alemania federal) y en el Madrid ,ya mayorcete, fue un porterazo las dos primeras temporadas.


----------



## filets (3 Dic 2021)

El mejor portero del Madrid Courtouis
El portero con mas cojones BUYO


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Dic 2021)

seven up dijo:


> Discrepo, la valoración de Arconada era meramente nacional, más o menos de cuando nos dábamos por favoritos para ganar el Mundial 82 que era la cima de la carrera de Arconada. Y muy por encima de Pfaff o Dassaev, estaba Zoff capitán de la Juve y de la Selección Italiana. En el año 1982 ganó la Liga, la Copa de Italia y finalista de la Copa de Europa con la Juve y campeón del mundo con Italia, el palmarés de Dino Zoff fue impresionante durante sus 22 años de carrera. Coincido con Taliban respecto a Schumacher, Shilton y Fillol pero para mi en la primera mitad de la década de los 80 cuando podían rivalizar con Arconada, estos tres eran superiores a Pfaff, Arconada y Dassaev.



Qué bueno era el ruso!!


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> No comprendo que nadie se acuerde de Bodo Illgner. Ese tio ya fue portero titular cuando gano Alemania en Italia 90 (no se si como unificada o como alemania federal) y en el Madrid ,ya mayorcete, fue un porterazo las dos primeras temporadas.



Y Campeón de la Séptima.


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Dic 2021)

Los mejores porteros del madric han sido Zamora, Juanito Alonso, Miguel Ángel, DON PACO BUYO, Illgner y su esposa/representante/dominatrix, Bizarri y Curtuá. 

En un segundo escalón pondría al topor y a Keylor. 

Mención especial para el Loco Gatti y René Higuita, dos cracks


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Dic 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Los mejores porteros del madric han sido Zamora, Juanito Alonso, Miguel Ángel, DON PACO BUYO, Illgner y su esposa/representante/dominatrix, Bizarri y Curtuá.
> 
> En un segundo escalón pondría al topor y a Keylor.
> 
> Mención especial para el Loco Gatti y René Higuita, dos cracks



Estaba bien buena la cabrona....


----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2021)

seven up dijo:


> Discrepo, la valoración de Arconada era meramente nacional, más o menos de cuando nos dábamos por favoritos para ganar el Mundial 82 que era la cima de la carrera de Arconada. Y muy por encima de Pfaff o Dassaev, estaba Zoff capitán de la Juve y de la Selección Italiana. En el año 1982 ganó la Liga, la Copa de Italia y finalista de la Copa de Europa con la Juve y campeón del mundo con Italia, el palmarés de Dino Zoff fue impresionante durante sus 22 años de carrera. Coincido con Taliban respecto a Schumacher, Shilton y Fillol pero para mi en la primera mitad de la década de los 80 cuando podían rivalizar con Arconada, estos tres eran superiores a Pfaff, Arconada y Dassaev.



¿Zoff, Shilton, Fillol y Schumacher mejores que los que yo digo?

Está claro que no los vistéis jugar

Zoff era un portero al estilo Zubizarreta: buena colocación y lo que pasaba por su zona de influencia lo paraba o lo despejaba pero nunca nunca nunca te hacía un paradón de esos que tanto habláis de Courtois.

Fillol y Schumacher también eran buenos en colocación y en salidas, que se lo digan a Battiston al que Schumacher casi mata en la semi del mundial 1982, pero tampoco tenian grandes cualidades físicas, de hecho Schumacher fumaba como varios de la selección alemana.

Y de Shilton ¿qué decir? pues que un tapón como Maradona le mete un gol con la mano en su área delante de sus narices en un mundial. El colmo de manta vamos, porque es un balón del portero de toda la vida. Su suplente Clemence era bastante mejor que Shilton. Shilton era de la escuela de los Zoff/Zubizarreta, con buena colocación y mejor que la media.

Dassaev, Pfaff y Arconada además de esa colocación mencionada y de ser buenos en las salidas y por alto, tenian gran destreza y agilidad que les permitia hacer grandes paradas en balones muy dificiles. Como Courtois y Oblak para que os hagais una idea vamos.


----------



## cebollo (3 Dic 2021)

De Ilgner ha quedado el tópico de portero grandote, bueno en el juego aéreo y sobrio. El cliché de los porteros altos. 

Yo no le recuerdo tan dominante en el juego aéreo y si más rápido y mucho más ágil de lo que uno podría esperarse. Muy bueno en general. 

La Alemania unificada no se cuando empezó a competir pero la del Mundial 90 era la RFA.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (3 Dic 2021)

Antes para ser un portero que iba bien por arriba tenías que aguantar que en cada córner te entraran tres contrarios con los codos con ánimo de hacer pupa de la buena. Quicir, si en los 80 y los 90 ibas bien por arriba, hoy en día serías amo y señor del área.


----------



## fachacine (3 Dic 2021)

¿Este tio es *SUBNORMAL* o qué mosca le ha picado? ¿Y las celebraciones en la Cibeles y en el Bernabeu tras ganar cada Champions???? Putos desagradecidos de mierda, joder, bien lejos que están de nuestro Madrid...

Varane: "Después de ganar la Champions, la afición no te felicita"


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Dic 2021)

Que fue de jovic?...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Dic 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Que fue de jovic?...



El jueves dia me cruce con un camion de mudanzas y el tio de este que estaba cargando un sofa era clavadito a el, lo juro....


----------



## cebollo (4 Dic 2021)

Hoy le sacan tarjeta a Casemiro, contra el Atléti tiene que jugar Camavinga y lo hace muy bien.


----------



## Edu.R (4 Dic 2021)

He cogido los votos de Europa del balón de oro, y así quedó el ranking (Top-10):

1º Lewandoski 210
2º Jorginho 162
3º Messi 154
4º Kanté 57
5º Benzema 55
6º Cristiano Ronaldo 39
7º De Bruyne 26
8º Donarumma 21
9º Chiellini 16
10º Haaland 15

Ahora podemos hablar con propiedad.


----------



## DRIDMA (4 Dic 2021)

Partido grande en el que el árbitro nos va a putear al 100%.


----------



## Edu.R (4 Dic 2021)

Estos son los votos de Sudamérica:

Messi 46 (Siete máximas puntuaciones de 9 posibles, 2º en Paraguay, cero de Brasil. Ecuador no votó).
Lewandoski 23 (6 de Paraguay, tres 4, un 3 y un 2. Ceros de Argentina, Brasil y Bolivia).
Benzemá 19
Cristiano Ronaldo 16
Jorginho 13
De Bruyne 6
Mbappé 6
Lukaku 5
Neymar 5
Suárez 4
Pedri 1

Y estos la suma de Sudamérica + Centroamérica

Messi 113
Lewandowski 61
Benzema 54
Jorginho 27
Cristiano Ronaldo 26
Mbappé 20
Lukaku 19
De Bruyne 13
Neymar 11
Suárez 6

Kanté CERO puntos en esta región. El jugador más importante del Chelsea y que le hizo ganar la Champions, cero puntos. De los italianos que ganaron la Eurocopa, lo de Jorginho, y luego 2 puntos a Chiellini y 1 punto a Donnarumma.

Sacad vuestras conclusiones.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Estaba bien buena la cabrona....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> ¿Este tio es *SUBNORMAL* o qué mosca le ha picado? ¿Y las celebraciones en la Cibeles y en el Bernabeu tras ganar cada Champions???? Putos desagradecidos de mierda, joder, bien lejos que están de nuestro Madrid...
> 
> Varane: "Después de ganar la Champions, la afición no te felicita"



Esperaba mamadas de las aficionadas y no llegaron.


----------



## Edu.R (4 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Esperaba mamadas de las aficionadas y no llegaron.



Está reventadísimo. Es verdad que en el Real Madrid es muy exigente y para "valorar" las cosas hace falta bordarlo, pero...


----------



## cebollo (4 Dic 2021)

Lo de las votaciones en Letrinoamerica es mucho más interesante desde el punto de vista sociológico que desde el deportivo. La apuesta por Messi es claramente una cuestión de orgullo local, es un subcontinente unido por el complejo de inferioridad. 

Es tierra de mestizos feos de 1,65. Que Messi, como Maradona, sea bajito frente a los europeos altos, abusones y colonialistas despierta una identificación brutal. 
Al ser mestizos odian a las raza puras. No van a votar nunca ni a Kroos ni a Pogba. Modric o Kante pueden rascar algún voto por bajitos. 

A blancos altos como Haaland o Courtois no los van a votar nunca.


----------



## Edu.R (4 Dic 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Lo de las votaciones en Letrinoamerica es mucho más interesante desde el punto de vista sociológico que desde el deportivo. La apuesta por Messi es claramente una cuestión de orgullo local, es un subcontinente unido por el complejo de inferioridad.
> 
> Es tierra de mestizos feos de 1,65. Que Messi, como Maradona, sea bajito frente a los europeos altos, abusones y colonialistas despierta una identificación brutal.
> Al ser mestizos odian a las raza puras. No van a votar nunca ni a Kroos ni a Pogba. Modric o Kante pueden rascar algún voto por bajitos.
> ...



Yo no sé cual es el motivo, pero es un canteo la diferencia. Obviamente como todos los votos valen igual y Sudamérica solo tenía 9 paises (Porque Ecuador no tenía votos, no sé porque), pues influye "poco", pero es que Messi allí dobla a Lewandoski (Y porque Brasil es un voto troll de cojones, que podría ser peor).

No tengo tiempo de mirar Asia y África, pero es evidente que en alguno de esos dos continentes Messi también ha tenido que estar bien nvtrido, porque Lewandoski en Europa tenía casi 60 puntos de ventaja, con lo de Sudamérica y Centroamérica remonta bastante, pero al final le sacó más de 30.


----------



## cebollo (4 Dic 2021)

En Asia es posible que orientales bajitos voten en masa a Messi. 

En el Africa negra no recuerdo que votaran en masa a Etoo ni a Drogba. Pueden ser pobres pero al ser altos y fuertes creo que están menos acomplejados.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2021)

No le deis más vueltas, el Mohamed del psg es presidente de la FIFA, había que darle el balón de oro a uno del psg.

Haber si se montan ya la puta superliga, no me jodas, llevamos media champion y tenemos que tragarnos partido del nivel Madrid-sherif, solo me ha interesado el primero del Inter, y hasta febrero que comienzan las eliminatorias no hay nada interesante.

Coges 4 de España, 4 de Inglaterra, 4 de Italia ,2 alemanes, 2 holandeses y 2 franceses y hundes la champions, quien coño va a preferir ver un Madrid-sherif a un Madrid-united.


España:

Catalonia.
Madrid.
Atlético.
Valencia o Sevilla.


Inglaterra:
United.
Liverpool.
Chelsea.
City.

Italia:

Milan.
Inter.
Juventus.
Roma.



Alemania.
Bayern.
Dortmund.

Holanda.
PSV.
AJAX.

Francia:

Mónaco.
Lion.

Que le follen al PSG que por historia y títulos no está ni entre los 4 primeros de Francia.

Te salen los 20 equipos con los que en el FIFA de toda la vida hemos creado torneos


Luego las ligas se juegan con normalidad, si no los que se quejan que se monten una liga entre ellos.
Que haya plaza para que pueda haber un invitado de cada liga al año y se te queda en 24 para que los "humildes" puedan acceder también.

Emisiones por twich o Amazon, nada de pagar al mes, o burradas por un único partido.

2 o 3 euros por partido en Amazon, y al menos yo dos o tres partidos compraba al mes, pero eso de 25 euros al mes por ver la champion  aunque lo inteligente sería darlo en abierto para hacer subir los precios a los anunciantes, pues no es lo mismo anunciar para cien mil que para cinco millones.


----------



## ccc (4 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



La bianca tiene ya 60 anyos y con 58 parecia una tia cuidada de 50; eso si la tia hace ejercicio, al estilo de la pilar rubio (aunque claro tiene un porron de anyos mas); esta gente, sin embargo, tiene un pequenyo problema y es que con 55 pueden lucir bastante bien; pero en pocos anyos, eres un abuelo y ante una lesion o cualquier pequenya desgracia, te caen 25 anyos de golpe.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Dic 2021)

Por lo visto ya ni robando puntuan...gol anulado a juanmi y un rato despues vuelve a marcar.
A este barcelona no lo salvan ni las trampas....


----------



## cebollo (4 Dic 2021)

El Madri ese año tuvo una plantilla muy rara con grandes delanteros ( Cristiano, Benzema, Higuain ) y grandes defensas (Ramos, Pepe, Marcelo ) . Y todos jóvenes y ágiles. Pero el centro del campo era malillo(Granero, Gago, Van der Baart). Y Raúl y Guti acabados. 

Y Pellegrini es un entrenador de centrocampistas, le gusta tocar mucho el balón. Aún hoy yo creo que le jode no haber entrenado a Modric o a Ozil.


----------



## ccc (4 Dic 2021)

El BCN gano al espanyol mereciendo perder por 2 goles y el otro dia fue un robo descarado: En champions no llegan y seguramente les caigan una par de goles en München y tengan que jugar la europe league.

Hay 3 equipos que seguro se clasifican por delante del BCN: Real Madrid, Atletico y Sevilla; la otra plaza se la jugaran Real Sociedad, Betis y BCN; en mi opinion, el BCN jugara la Champions el anyo que viene; no lo dudeis: Los van a ayudar de forma descarada.

Lo mas graciososo de todo es que da igual lo que ocurra contra el Bayern, si se clasifican para cuartos y les toca un liverpool, ya me imagino que les van a caer 8 goles o mas; si juegan la europa league y les toca el tipico rival chungo, van a masacrarles.

La situacion del BCN es patetica y lo economico va a ser una losa: Se van a chupar anyos sin oler una liga; eso si, ganaran la supercopa o la copa del rey y nos daran la lata como siempre.

Si hoy ganamos contra la real y contra la atletico tenemos la liga medio en el bolsillo, solo nos joderia un (posible) desplome fisico de la plantilla.


----------



## The Replicant (4 Dic 2021)

Farça 0 - Betis 1

el Farça fuera de la Europa League

la culpa es del céspet

taluecs


----------



## DRIDMA (4 Dic 2021)

Cristiano es duda tras lesionarse haciendo su mítica celebración


De la manera más inoportuna se ha lesionado Cristiano. Según elmedio británico The Sun, el luso se hizo daño al festejar su segundo gol ante el Arsenal en la victoria del United (3




www.marca.com


----------



## DRIDMA (4 Dic 2021)




----------



## DRIDMA (4 Dic 2021)

Y se les viene...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 Dic 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Y se les viene...



joder el levandoski ese parece un animatronic


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> joder el levandoski ese parece un animatronic



Un Cyborg que diria @Obiwanchernobil


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Un Cyborg que diria @Obiwanchernobil



corre sarah connor te persigue levandoski 2


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (4 Dic 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Que fue de jovic?...



Sigue sin contratar a un pavo para que me pegue una paliza por decir que es un paquete, como sugería cierto conforero.


----------



## el ruinas II (4 Dic 2021)

Vamos a lo importante , pusssesssió: Barça 63%, Betis 37%, el caracomemierda de xavi lleva el equipo por buen camino, de momento tenemos pusssessió luego ya llegaran los resultados


----------



## pepitoburbujas (4 Dic 2021)

Voy a decir una herejía, abro paraguas y tal, pero...el endeblé ese acaba contrato, no? y juega por la derecha, no es cierto? Justo la banda que tenemos más floja...ahí lo dejo, que estoy empezando a sentir una perturbación de la Fuerza.
Si no fuera un lesionetis, no es para nada mal jugador. De hecho, diría que es de lo mejor que les queda al barsa.


----------



## el ruinas II (4 Dic 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



jajajajaaaaaa


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Como lo haces para que no te salga el frame?


----------



## Edu.R (4 Dic 2021)

Bien de pusesió, lo que pasa que no siempre el árbitro te va a ayudar o el rival va a fallar como una escopeta de feria.

A ver si sacamos algo del Reale Arena.


----------



## Roedr (4 Dic 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Que fue de jovic?...



Qué fue de los 60 millones que costó?


----------



## el ruinas II (4 Dic 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> joder el levandoski ese parece un animatronic



lo que le pasa a lewandowski es que aun esta flipando con el balon de oro al monguer


----------



## ccc (4 Dic 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Voy a decir una herejía, abro paraguas y tal, pero...el endeblé ese acaba contrato, no? y juega por la derecha, no es cierto? Justo la banda que tenemos más floja...ahí lo dejo, que estoy empezando a sentir una perturbación de la Fuerza.
> Si no fuera un lesionetis, no es para nada mal jugador. De hecho, diría que es de lo mejor que les queda al barsa.



Pues va a ser que no: Venimos de Bale, de Haazard,...,y los de arriba no quieren fichar jugadores con ese expendiente: nada nos dice que con Dembele no se repita la historia y ademas quiere cobrar una pasta: Nos traemos a Mbappe, le pagamos unos 25M€ y en teoria tenemos fichaje mediatico y futbolistico; Dembele ni es mediatico, ni aporta futbolisticamente, pero sus 10M€ los quiere cobrar: todo ok, vete al United o al arsenal que por ahi pagan una pasta a auntenticas medianias.

Ademas, en esa posicion tenemos a Kubo, a Asensio, a Brahin y a Rodrigo: Tenemos sobrecarga de jugadores en esa banda (este anyo tenemos a Bale): Dembele no viene al madrid ni regalado. La delantera el anyo que viene es:

---- Vini --------- Benzema ------ Mbappe

Y si Rodrigo se confirma sera algo asi en un par de anyos:

---- Vini --------- Mbappe ------- Rodrygo (/Brahin/Kubo)

Para mi el fichaje claro seria Haaland y no Mbappe, pero con una delantera como la anterior, un buen entrenador y con una media consolidada camavinga, valverde y kroos, puedes adelantar lineas, presionar, dominar diferentes tipos de juegos y eres claro favorito para la copa de europa, por delante de todos incluidos chelsea, liverpool, psg y citi.

Pero claro, con Ancelotti y Case, Modric y Benzema, es siempre el dia de la marmota: Nosotros no mejoramos, es el resto el que empeora (BCN, atletico) y asi nos va como nos va en europa.


----------



## Roedr (4 Dic 2021)

Me acabo de enterar que Javi he perdido. De quién sido culpa, ¿del árbitro, el VAR, o del mal estado del césped?. En cualquier caso imagino que el ganador real será Javi porque habrán ganado la pusesó.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Dic 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Hay que degustar cada partido del Farsa como si de caviar de beluga se tratara



Ya ha pasado un mes desde este post. Ojalá en mayo siga teniendo la misma vigencia


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2021)

Me parece bastante mal que os metáis tanto con el FC Barcelona, comportamientos como este desprestian al madridismo, por cosas como estas he abandonado este hilo y me he ido al del Barcelona, donde he sido aceptado como uno mas, ahora pertenezco a un grupo de fans de verdad!!!


----------



## pepitoburbujas (4 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Pues va a ser que no: Venimos de Bale, de Haazard,...,y los de arriba no quieren fichar jugadores con ese expendiente: nada nos dice que con Dembele no se repita la historia y ademas quiere cobrar una pasta: Nos traemos a Mbappe, le pagamos unos 25M€ y en teoria tenemos fichaje mediatico y futbolistico; Dembele ni es mediatico, ni aporta futbolisticamente, pero sus 10M€ los quiere cobrar: todo ok, vete al United o al arsenal que por ahi pagan una pasta a auntenticas medianias.
> 
> Ademas, en esa posicion tenemos a Kubo, a Asensio, a Brahin y a Rodrigo: Tenemos sobrecarga de jugadores en esa banda (este anyo tenemos a Bale): Dembele no viene al madrid ni regalado. La delantera el anyo que viene es:
> 
> ...



No, si con ese historial de lesiones da muy mal rollo ni siquiera pensar en ello. Dejando a un lado que parece que tiene una cabeza de mosquito. Pero se le ven buenos detalles cuando es capaz de jugar sin lesionarse.

Yo hace tiempo que digo que el fichaje es el noruego antes que Mbappe. Otra cosa es que sea factible.


----------



## el ruinas II (4 Dic 2021)

si hoy ganamos a la real nos ponemos a 16 puntos del farça con un partido mas OJO AL DATO


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2021)

#posesio

#valors

#humildat

#triangulacio


----------



## Tubiegah (4 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> La bianca tiene ya 60 anyos y con 58 parecia una tia cuidada de 50; eso si la tia hace ejercicio, al estilo de la pilar rubio (aunque claro tiene un porron de anyos mas); esta gente, sin embargo, tiene un pequenyo problema y es que con 55 pueden lucir bastante bien; pero en pocos anyos, eres un abuelo y ante una lesion o cualquier pequenya desgracia, te caen 25 anyos de golpe.



y es entonces cuando está @elpesetilla al acecho


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (4 Dic 2021)

Dembele no creo que sea mejor que Rodrygo.


----------



## Roedr (4 Dic 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Dembele no creo que sea mejor que Rodrygo.



Ni de coña. Rodrygo es un superclase total. Otra cosa es que tenga el tiempo que tuvo Vini para explotar.


----------



## _Suso_ (4 Dic 2021)

Modric, Casemiro y Kroos otra vez titulares, van a llegar cadáveres a final de temporada


----------



## Roedr (4 Dic 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Modric, Casemiro y Kroos otra ves titulares, van a llegar cadáveres a final de temporada



hahaha esto parece un chiste. Carletto en estado puro. 

Amigues sólo lesiones sucesivas de éstos permitirán que el equipo no esté muerto en dos meses.


----------



## Edu.R (4 Dic 2021)

La jornda pre-Champions haciendo maravillas


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Dic 2021)

Palma el patetico en casa con un equipo al que el Madrid metio 6


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (4 Dic 2021)

Lo de las rotaciones es preocupante pero mientras se gane da un poco igual porque la Champions no la vamos a ganar de todas formas y si ganamos los 2 próximos partidos el Atleti se va a dejar ir y el Barça está a 13 puntos.

O sea que puede dar igual llegar mal a mayo.

Cuidado con eso.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (4 Dic 2021)

Se nos esta poniendo la liga a huevo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Dembele no creo que sea mejor que Rodrygo.




Cómo os creceis los madridistas, yo he visto a nuestro dembele está tarde y el partido que ha echo ni lo seña el Rodrigo ese.

#dembelebalondeoro


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Dic 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Dembele no creo que sea mejor que Rodrygo.



pues francamente,por las pocas veces que le he visto diria que tiene madera de crack,que se pase lesionado la mitad del tiempo o tenga una vida disoluta ya es otra historia…

con Rodrygo no he tenido esa sensacion aun siendo buen jugador,aun tiene 20 años…


----------



## _Suso_ (4 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> pues francamente,por las pocas veces que le he visto diria que tiene madera de crack,que se pase lesionado la mitad del tiempo o tenga una vida disoluta ya es otra historia…
> 
> con Rodrygo no he tenido esa sensacion aun siendo buen jugador,aun tiene 20 años…



A mi me parece un super crack, menos mal que parece que es como bale, de cristal y encima no se le ve con muchas ganas de renovar con el barza, pero a mí me parece el mejor jugador que tienen de calle.


----------



## Roedr (4 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> pues francamente,por las pocas veces que le he visto diria que tiene madera de crack,que se pase lesionado la mitad del tiempo o tenga una vida disoluta ya es otra historia…
> 
> con Rodrygo no he tenido esa sensacion aun siendo buen jugador,aun tiene 20 años…



Si lo hayas analizado con el mismo ojo que a Benzema me quedo tranquilo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> A mi me parece un super crack, menos mal que parece que es como bale, de cristal y encima no se le ve con muchas ganas de renovar con el barza, pero a mí me parece el mejor jugador que tienen de calle.




Haber no es nuestro mejor jugador, gavi y Pedri tiene más posibilidades de ganar el balón de oro el año que viene, dest tiene mejor uno contra uno y Araujo es más rápido, pero sin duda nuestro dembele es una de las grandes estrellas del club.


----------



## Venturi (4 Dic 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Modric, Casemiro y Kroos otra vez titulares, van a llegar cadáveres a final de temporada



Justo lo de hoy si lo podría entender, ganar hoy es dar una buena hostia a la liga.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 Dic 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Voy a decir una herejía, abro paraguas y tal, pero...el endeblé ese acaba contrato, no? y juega por la derecha, no es cierto? Justo la banda que tenemos más floja...ahí lo dejo, que estoy empezando a sentir una perturbación de la Fuerza.
> Si no fuera un lesionetis, no es para nada mal jugador. De hecho, diría que es de lo mejor que les queda al barsa.



De herejía nada, el Madrid (y cualquier club grande) debería tener una agenda con los 30 mejores jugadores que acaban contrato, y el 1 de enero a las 0:01am empezar a llamar a cada uno de los 30 en riguroso orden de calidad. Y ya si eso pues vamos viendo.

A mí Dembélé también me parece muy bueno, lo mejor que tiene el Barça de calle. Y no es lo mismo lesionarse cuando has venido gratis que lesionarse con 90 millones por amortizar.

Además fichó por el Barça cuando aquello era una tremenda casa de putas. En Madrid se le puede poner una niñera, un chófer que le despierte y lo lleve a entrenar, y hasta a cuatro negros para que sean sus amigos y lo manden a la cama a las 10 de la noche. Ya ves tú lo que cuesta eso comparado con pagar la ficha de un futbolista.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Dic 2021)

algun alma caritativa que comparta un enlace para el partido?


----------



## Ramonmo (4 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> algun alma caritativa que comparta un enlace para el partido?



Busca en TiroAlpalo.com, suele funcionar.


----------



## fachacine (4 Dic 2021)

Joder jugamos con los 11 de siempre, que volverán a jugar contra el Inter, Carletto los va a fundir, joder


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2021)

Ambientazo en Ano-Eta


----------



## ccc (4 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> pues francamente,por las pocas veces que le he visto diria que tiene madera de crack,que se pase lesionado la mitad del tiempo o tenga una vida disoluta ya es otra historia…
> 
> con Rodrygo no he tenido esa sensacion aun siendo buen jugador,aun tiene 20 años…



Bueno despues de echar a los leones a Vini y poner a Hazard como nuestro jugador estrella tras 6 meses en el madrid, no se si fiarme de tu opinion  

A ver, Dembele es un crack y para mucha gente que lo vio en francia en su primer anyo o en el dortmund, te lo van a poner al mismo nivel que Mbappe. Por ahi, han dicho que es como Bale, de cristal: Lo siento, Bale es de cristal, pero ha tenido 3 temporadas buenas en el madrid; lo de Dembele es de otro nivel.

He de reconocer incluso que no entiendo al BCN con el tema de su renovacion: Dembele ha sido veneno para el BCN, al igual que los 3 ultimos anyos de Bale o Isco: Lo largas y si el chaval triunfa en el United o Arsenal pues te quedas con la cara de tonto, pero es que sinceramente, eso no va a ocurrir.

Y por cierto, a Rodrygo lo veo al mismo nivel que Fati: Buen jugador con buena llegada y con buenos fundamentos tecnicos; y es que Fati no va a poder mantener esa eficacia delante de la porteria; ni Messi, ni Ronaldo, ni nadie han tenido tanta eficacia a largo plazo. Y si hablamos de Fati, es porque mete goles y es decisivo, no por la capacidad de desborde que tiene como Mbappe o Vini.


----------



## el ruinas II (4 Dic 2021)

los comentaristas de vomistar son absolutamente subnormales


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2021)

Mendy is out


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2021)

Esa manita de Casi-miro


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2021)

Benzema is out.


----------



## fachacine (4 Dic 2021)

Enhorabuena Carletto, primer fundido


----------



## Señor Moscoso (4 Dic 2021)

Para estar atras y salir a la contra que salga predator y se meta modric, ahora que se va el amego es el momento de que jovic se metamorfosee como ha hecho o rei


----------



## road runner (4 Dic 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> Vamos a lo importante , pusssesssió: Barça 63%, Betis 37%, el caracomemierda de xavi lleva el equipo por buen camino, de momento tenemos pusssessió luego ya llegaran los resultados



Seguro que también ganaron en pases patrás.


----------



## ccc (4 Dic 2021)

Esperemos que se quede 4 semanas lesionado, a ver que hace Jovic con 10 partidos seguidos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Dic 2021)

Se rompe Benzema,y yo que creí que nadie escuchaba mis oraciones...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Dic 2021)

Estoy escuchando a Carlos Martinez y los de movistar....en el falso fuera de juego de vinicius se les nota un antimadridismo total...en fin, este hijo puta era el de "se nos escapa la liga" cuando el madrid ganaba 1-2 el año de mourinho...


----------



## ccc (4 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Se rompe Benzema,y yo que creí que nadie escuchaba mis oraciones...



Lo mejor de todo es ver como Vini ahora se atreve a tirar sin mirar al delantero; para nadie Jovic es la referencia, pero con Benzemalo, cuidado si no piensas en la asistencia.

Los vestuarios y sus mafias.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2021)

Lo de los comentarólogos con Ficticius es algo paranormal. Parece que están hablando del nuevo Messi o algo así


----------



## ccc (4 Dic 2021)

Juega Modric? Desde hace 5 partidos minimo, no tenemos ningun control sobre el juego: Estamos siempre en bloque bajo y esperando alguna jugada a la contra de Vini para provocar algo de peligro.

Carleto que gran entrenador,...


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Lo mejor de todo es ver como Vini ahora se atreve a tirar sin mirar al delantero; para nadie Jovic es la referencia, pero con Benzemalo, cuidado si no piensas en la asistencia.
> 
> Los vestuarios y sus mafias.



Tienes en demasiada estima a Vini Jr,me da la sensación de que es alguien que está ahora mismo en su "peak" absoluto,con toda la confianza que antes no tenia,y da una impresión errónea...realmente sigue siendo alguien que vive de su físico explosivo,pero no termino de verle como alguien sobrado en lo técnico,ves a Neymar con la misma edad y transmite otra cosa...

Y ojo que a mí me parece lo mejor que tiene el Madrid ahora,del físico también se vive.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (4 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Juega Modric? Desde hace 5 partidos minimo, no tenemos ningun control sobre el juego: Estamos siempre en bloque bajo y esperando alguna jugada a la contra de Vini para provocar algo de peligro.
> 
> Carleto que gran entrenador,...



Hace ya dos años que Modric no juega a nada.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Benzema is out.




Es tiempo de dar una oportunidad al jugador total Mariano.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2021)

Si hay que sacar una segunda amarilla a Casi-miro tampoco pasa nada


----------



## Tubiegah (4 Dic 2021)

Casiveo lleva una temporadita que parece el hermanastro cojo de Luis Milla


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es tiempo de dar una oportunidad al jugador total Mariano.



Esto es un hilo serio,deja de trolear


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Dic 2021)

Festival defensivo de Militao. Y Zidane no lo puso hasta que no se quedo sin gente....

Militao, el Dikembe Mutombo del futbol


----------



## ccc (4 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Tienes en demasiada estima a Vini Jr,me da la sensación de que es alguien que está ahora mismo en su "peak" absoluto,con toda la confianza que antes no tenia,y da una impresión errónea...realmente sigue siendo alguien que vive de su físico explosivo,pero no termino de verle como alguien sobrado en lo técnico,ves a Neymar con la misma edad y transmite otra cosa...
> 
> Y ojo que a mí me parece lo mejor que tiene el Madrid ahora,del físico también se vive.



A ver,Vini siempre, siempre, en cada partido te deja 2/3 detalles de calidad tecnica al nivel de Neymar y a diferencia de este, no es para provocar al rival, sino para mejorar la jugada.

Vini va a ser mucho mas grande que neymar y es que este, al final no ha dejado de ser lo que muchos hemos dicho siempre, es un Robinho: alguien con mucha tecnica, pero que nunca se ha echado el equipo encima, sino todo lo contrario: un tio toxico. Mira todos los equipos por lo que ha pasado Neymar y solo tiene una temporada buena, en la que gano la champions, porque estaban Messi, Suarez y el (en aquel entonces Messi aun tenia algo de la megaestrella que fue y Suarez y Neymar estaban en su maximo nivel)


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> #posesio
> 
> #valors
> 
> ...



#paseparaatras

#testimoaytekin


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Dembele no creo que sea mejor que Rodrygo.



Potencialmente quizás pero la realidad es que Rodrygo ahora mismo ha demostrado mucho más que Menguelé.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> #paseparaatras
> 
> #testimoaytekin



#cespet


----------



## ccc (4 Dic 2021)

Lo de Ancelotti es para ponerse a llorar: Casemiro, Kroos y Modric no tienen ningun control sobre el partido y hoy la prensa nos volvera a mear encima cuando Modric haga algun regate de mierda.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2021)

Jajajajaja
El merengue GilManzano no les deja terminar con el saque de esquina

Jajajjajajaaka


----------



## Señor Moscoso (4 Dic 2021)

Para no hacer nada y estar atras esperando a o rei que ponga a predator y valverde y vamos por el 00 o 01 como el calbo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Haber no es nuestro mejor jugador, gavi y Pedri tiene más posibilidades de ganar el balón de oro el año que viene, dest tiene mejor uno contra uno y Araujo es más rápido, pero sin duda nuestro dembele es una de las grandes estrellas del club.



Y Riqui joder, no te olvides de nuestro Riqui. La de buenos años que nos va a dar al var$a y a la selección.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Benzema is out.



Mierda, ya no te puedo hacer la coña con el down.


----------



## HArtS (4 Dic 2021)

Me sorprende ver a Kroos ejecutando tan mal un tiro libre.

En fin...


----------



## Roedr (4 Dic 2021)

Carletto finalmente consiguió lesionar a Benzema. Pronto caerán Modric y otros. Desde luego no será porque no le haya pasado otras veces igual ni se lo hayan advertido de todas las maneras.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> A ver,Vini siempre, siempre, en cada partido te deja 2/3 detalles de calidad tecnica al nivel de Neymar y a diferencia de este, no es para provocar al rival, sino para mejorar la jugada.



Lo siento pero no,y no hablo de estadísticas o de títulos,Neymar tiene una habilidad con el balón que Vinicius no huele,a este se le ve que puede entrenar trucos como la lambretta de hace unas semanas,pero es mucho más rígido,no puede improvisar igual...

Neymar es igual de virguero con la bola que Isco,incluso más,pero con explosividad añadida (o lo era,hoy no se)


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Dic 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Para no hacer nada y estar atras esperando a o rei que ponga a predator y valverde y vamos por el 00 o 01 como el calbo



De verdad que la obstinación con hacer jugar a Modric kroos Casemiro tooooodos los partidos es para darle un collejon de los que oye todo el vecindario


----------



## Roedr (4 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Lo siento pero no,y no hablo de estadísticas o de títulos,Neymar tiene una habilidad con el balón que Vinicius no huele,a este se le ve que puede entrenar trucos como la lambretta de hace unas semanas,pero es mucho más rígido,no puede improvisar igual...
> 
> Neymar es igual de virguero con la bola que Isco,incluso más,pero con explosividad añadida (o lo era,hoy no se)



A lo mejor Vincius Magnificus termana jugando en tercera división, pero yo creo que tiene muchísimo, no mucho, muchísimo, más potencial que Neymar. En el fútbol actual la velocidad y potencia marcan diferencias y Vini es un monstruo físico.


----------



## Narwhal (4 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Jajajajaja
> El merengue GilManzano no les deja terminar con el saque de esquina
> 
> Jajajjajajaaka



Dile a tu papaíto el que te paga el internete que te explique el reglamento y cuando se considera nueva jugada.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Dic 2021)

Me parece un partido de los mejores que puede ofrecer la liga en esta temporada.

Por los locales Rico ha puesto un par de balones muy peligrosos y la verdad es que han empujado mucho, me ha sorprendiso gratamente nuestra defensa.

Del Madrid arriba los brasileños la verdad es que han llevado peligro y deberiamos seguir buscando a Negricius a ver si le fuerza la segunda amarilla al defensa.
Lo que es impepinable es que falta un buwn lanzador de faltas y un hombre gol...


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Mierda, ya no te puedo hacer la coña con el down.



Era down?


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> A lo mejor Vincius Magnificus termana jugando en tercera división, pero yo creo que tiene muchísimo, no mucho, muchísimo, más potencial que Neymar. En el fútbol actual la velocidad y potencia marcan diferencias y *Vini es un monstruo físico.*



Eso se puede interpretar de varias maneras


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2021)

La primera parte muy superior larealsosiedas, dominando y Milikaun achicando y GilManzano tiende a cojear por donde cojea. 

La segunda parte tiene que ser de Ficticius. A ver si logra el realmandril alguna contra.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Tienes en demasiada estima a Vini Jr,me da la sensación de que es alguien que está ahora mismo en su "peak" absoluto



Esto va a acabar siendo tan popular como el tweet aquel de Maldini sobre Modric.

Lo cito para que no se pierda como lágrimas en la lluvia.


----------



## Roedr (4 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Eso se puede interpretar de varias maneras



No!, sólo hay una posible haha


----------



## Edu.R (4 Dic 2021)

Muy buen partido por el nivel de los dos.

Esto se decide en una jugada aislada o por una genialidad casi siempre.

A la Real solo le han metido UN gol en casa en todo el año. Brutal.


----------



## ccc (4 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Lo siento pero no,y no hablo de estadísticas o de títulos,Neymar tiene una habilidad con el balón que Vinicius no huele,a este se le ve que puede entrenar trucos como la lambretta de hace unas semanas,pero es mucho más rígido,no puede improvisar igual...
> 
> Neymar es igual de virguero con la bola que Isco,incluso más,pero con explosividad añadida (o lo era,hoy no se)



Ya, pero esos regates de los que hablas son en estatico: de los que no sirven para absolutamente una mierda, excepto para cabrear al rival.

A mi Neymar nunca me ha gustado: Es un jugador estrellita, como Haazard: Jugadores que realmente no marcan la diferencia, como un Messi, Haaland, Ronaldo, Lewandoski,...,pero no quieren trabajar para el equipo y son un cancer para el vestuario.

Vini no juega en la posicion de Neymar, para comparar a Neymar con alguien tienes que compararlo con de Bruyne y el resultado es simplemente para ponerse a llorar: De Bruyne asiste, defiende, presiona y clarifica el juego: un jugador total a disposicion del equipo; Neymar pues eso, como Isco, que se vaya con el a jugar a futbol sala o al circo: El futbol es otra cosa.


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Carletto finalmente consiguió lesionar a Benzema. Pronto caerán Modric y otros. Desde luego no será porque no le haya pasado otras veces igual ni se lo hayan advertido de todas las maneras.



Se ha dicho y se ha repetido, la liga es muy larga y muy paco, esos 80 pvntos por ganar el campeonato están carísimos


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Carletto finalmente consiguió lesionar a Benzema. Pronto caerán Modric y otros. Desde luego no será porque no le haya pasado otras veces igual ni se lo hayan advertido de todas las maneras.



Que Modric se vaya a la grada 5 partidos seguidos es de lo mejor que le puede pasar al Madrid. Sin coñas.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (4 Dic 2021)

Para hoy ya no, pero hay que poner a Rodrygo de 9 y a Ausonio o el que sea en la derecha.

Lo peor que puede pasar es que marque 2 goles en 2 temporadas, como nuestro duo de delanteros suplentes.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (4 Dic 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Voy a decir una herejía, abro paraguas y tal, pero...el endeblé ese acaba contrato, no? y juega por la derecha, no es cierto? Justo la banda que tenemos más floja...ahí lo dejo, que estoy empezando a sentir una perturbación de la Fuerza.
> Si no fuera un lesionetis, no es para nada mal jugador. De hecho, diría que es de lo mejor que les queda al barsa.



Mejor DeJong y tenemos sustituto para Modric... ya le he comentado. Nos informaron que es el jugador n con el sueldo más alto de la Liga pero... igual por venir al Madrid lo negocia. Además, Cavi -possesio no le da bola.

Dembelé sería como fichar a Bale 2, un gran jugador pero que solo puede disputar el 37 % de los partidos


----------



## Tubiegah (4 Dic 2021)

Amossssss.
Hala Madrid, hijos de puta


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Dic 2021)

Vaya,pues jovic ha dado una asistencia buenísima,aunque le he visto algo pesado corriendo,como un saco de patatas conduciendo la bola...

Gol de Junior!! 

2 asistencias de jovic,antes me refería a la que le dio a Rodrigo...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 Dic 2021)

Gol del Negricius....


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2021)

No me está gustando tanto como el partido del Barcelona de esta tarde, es que no el real ni la real juega bonito, ha tener la posesió y eso se nota, tampoco veo megacracks, es todo como muy vulgar.

Respecto a lo de comparar a vino con Neymar...

La diferencia será si vinicios se centra en su carrera y trabaja su físico que además es muy limitado, el pobre no le.da para 90 minutos ni de coña.

Neymar está por delante en técnica y a la edad de vinicius fisicamente era más rápido pero también muy irregular.

Neymar es efectivo también por el centro y de media punta, incluso por la izquierda que así jugó mucho en Barcelona, vinicius a tardado más en explotar, como digo su carrera será buena si él quiere y lo trabaja, luego de cara a portería creo que no tenemos duda de que Neymar a esta edad también era más efectivo.

La diferencia está como decís en que Neymar se adornaba más y el mamadou lo hace porque es así como lo entiende.

Ya veremos, robinho tenía mucha técnica y le falló el físico, no le llegaba para jugar más de 35 minutos al 100% por partido y menos de la mitad de los partidos por temporada, luego se decidió a ganar el balón de oro en el City y a las violaciones grupales.


----------



## Edge2 (4 Dic 2021)

Gol de vini, al final me va a caer vien el chaval, al menos pone ganas...


----------



## el ruinas II (4 Dic 2021)

gol de O REI


----------



## Señor Moscoso (4 Dic 2021)

La realidad demostrando que los intangibles los puede hacer cualquiera


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2021)

Gol de futvro pichichi de la pacoliga


----------



## HArtS (4 Dic 2021)

Gol de Vinicius!!!


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 Dic 2021)

muy bien los 2 en la jubada


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Dic 2021)

Llega a dar Benzema esa asistencia del gol y el locutor puede tener un orgasmo en directo...si lo hace jovic pues nada,circulen circulen...


----------



## ccc (4 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Vaya,pues jovic ha dado una asistencia buenísima,aunque le he visto algo pesado corriendo,como un saco de patatas conduciendo la bola...
> 
> Gol de Junior!!
> 
> 2 asistencias de jovic,antes me refería a la que le dio a Rodrigo...



Hasta maldini, Alvaro,...,y esta gentuza han comenzado a decir que se ha disfrazado de Benzemalo. Tocate los huevos.


----------



## fachacine (4 Dic 2021)

Bien Jovic en el gol, en plan amego


----------



## HArtS (4 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Llega a dar Benzema esa asistencia del gol y el locutor puede tener un orgasmo en directo...si lo hace jovic pues nada,circulen circulen...



Imagínate llegara Benzema a hacer la jugada que hizo Vinicius en el gol... Maldini eyacula.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Dic 2021)

2 buenos pases de jovic en este arranque de segunda parte y buena definicion de vinicius. Quien le ha visto y quien le ve


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>









Vini está a nivel de supercrack. Y Jovic muy bien. A ver si Carletto hace de él un buen jugador.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Hasta maldini, Alvaro,...,y esta gentuza han comenzado a decir que se ha disfrazado de Benzemalo. Tocate los huevos.



Estoy en un bar y es como si no hubiese sonido,aunque lo he imaginado...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2021)

Jovic es un búfalo y tienen que pararle entre 3 en el área.


----------



## HArtS (4 Dic 2021)

@Scardanelli Me sorprende que no te pasaras por el foro hoy con el partidazo que está haciendo Vini hoy.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 Dic 2021)

Jajajaj... Patada al aire del pancetas de Jovic cuando lo tenia a huevo...


----------



## HArtS (4 Dic 2021)

Qué jugada más rara... Ni Vini ni jovic aciertan a rematar. Al final Vinicius mata a una paloma jajajaja.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (4 Dic 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jajajaj... Patada al aire del pancetas de Jovic cuando lo tenia a huevo...



Pero ha dado un pase a 2 metros. Eso es prácticamente imposible para un futbolista profesional.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (4 Dic 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jajajaj... Patada al aire del pancetas de Jovic cuando lo tenia a huevo...



Asi empezó O Rei, es el primer escalon en el arte de vinicius-fu


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Dic 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jajajaj... Patada al aire del pancetas de Jovic cuando lo tenia a huevo...



Ese pendulo que le hizo la pierna quedo de partidillo de patio de recreo jugado con balon hecho de bolsas, paquismo modo dios


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2021)

GOL DE JOVIC


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Dic 2021)

Jovic killer!!


----------



## Scardanelli (4 Dic 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> @Scardanelli Me sorprende que no te pasaras por el foro hoy con el partidazo que está haciendo Vini hoy.



Amigo, estoy viendo el partido con amor y concentración. Pero agradezco tu recordatorio. Yo siempre fui un defensor de O'REI, incluso en los peores momentos. Como siempre abro mis brazos al madridismo arrepentido que quiera reconocer sus pecados y adorar a O'REI.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (4 Dic 2021)

*Intangiplas!*


----------



## Tubiegah (4 Dic 2021)

FUNERAL EN VOMISTAR JAJAJA 

A MAMARLA, HIJOSDEPUTA


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 Dic 2021)

La verdad es que la maniobra que ha hecho Jovic protegiendo el balón con su culazo apartando al rival para asistir a Vinicius en el gol, ha sido buena,,,

De algo ha de servir tener el culo gordo...

Pero no le pidáis muchas carreritas al Jovic, la verdad...

Jaajjajajaj...

Si antes hablo... Gol del gordo..


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2021)

Pues se acabó, a su pvta casa a seguir con sus cosas de giputxis


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Dic 2021)

Gol de tronquito Jovic!!! Si ese gol lo mete Benzema tenemos al as pidiendo el balon de oro


----------



## Señor Moscoso (4 Dic 2021)

Un delantero centro remata de cabeza un corner en el area pequeña y marca. Esto es una cosa que a lo mejor no habíamos hecho en años


----------



## ccc (4 Dic 2021)

Anceloti has quedado retratado!


----------



## el ruinas II (4 Dic 2021)

quien era el puto retrasado subnormal e hijo de puta que preguntaba donde estaba jovic


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Dic 2021)

El patetico casi tira la liga el año pasado con más ventaja incluso,pero yo creo que esta liga ya está hecha...


----------



## HArtS (4 Dic 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Amigo, estoy viendo el partido con amor y concentración. Pero agradezco tu recordatorio. Yo siempre fui un defensor de O'REI, incluso en los peores momentos. Como siempre abro mis brazos al madridismo arrepentido que quiera reconocer sus pecados y adorar a O'REI.



Vinicius recupera un balón en la mitad del campo, monta una contra... Córner y gol de Jovic.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pues se acabó, a su pvta casa a seguir con sus cosas de giputxis



La Real no da para más. Se acabó la gasolina y ahora empezará a bajar hasta acabar 10º en la liga.


----------



## Scardanelli (4 Dic 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jajajaj... Patada al aire del pancetas de Jovic cuando lo tenia a huevo...



Gol y asistencia hoy. Bastante mejor jugador que el pandillero dominicano que os vendimos.

También fui siempre defensor de Jovic. Solo necesita amor y compresión. El madridismo redentor os espera a todos con los brazos abiertos.


----------



## fachacine (4 Dic 2021)

Qué importante es tener una alternativa a Benzema, joder


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El patetico casi tira la liga el año pasado con más ventaja incluso,pero yo creo que esta liga ya está hecha...



Hay muchos puntos en juego y muchos minutos para una rotacion corta.... Hoy ya cayo el moro....


----------



## ccc (4 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El patetico casi tira la liga el año pasado con más ventaja incluso,pero yo creo que esta liga ya está hecha...



Si ganamos con el atletico la liga esta hecha si Ancelotti no es tonto y rota algo


----------



## ccc (4 Dic 2021)

Camvinga por Casemiro y Valverde por Modric?


----------



## Narwhal (4 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El patetico casi tira la liga el año pasado con más ventaja incluso,pero yo creo que esta liga ya está hecha...



Nooooo tú sigue diciendo que Vinicius muy mal y Jovic muy mal!!!!!!!! Con lo bien que ibas joder


----------



## Edu.R (4 Dic 2021)

Reconoced que si os cuentan esto hace una hora, decís que ni de coña.


----------



## Tubiegah (4 Dic 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Gol y asistencia hoy. Bastante mejor jugador que el pandillero dominicano que os vendimos.
> 
> También fui siempre defensor de Jovic. Solo necesita amor y compresión. El madridismo redentor os espera a todos con los brazos abiertos.



Hay sitio en el carro de Jovic, aún aceptamos arrepentidos


----------



## Señor Moscoso (4 Dic 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Gol y asistencia hoy. Bastante mejor jugador que el pandillero dominicano que os vendimos.
> 
> También fui siempre defensor de Jovic. Solo necesita amor y compresión. El madridismo redentor os espera a todos con los brazos abiertos.



Todo el merito es de sidan que lo fichó el...


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Qué importante es tener una alternativa a Benzema, joder



Pues andaban llorando porque no salía Mariano...


----------



## el ruinas II (4 Dic 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Que fue de jovic?...



ahi lo tienes pedazo de subnormal


----------



## qbit (4 Dic 2021)

Menuda inteligencia tiene ese futbolerdo de la Real Suciedad. Finge una caída para que le saquen tarjeta a uno del Madrid cuando está todo lleno de cámaras de televisión enfocándole y encima protesta.


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2021)

El peseyé va perdiendo


----------



## qbit (4 Dic 2021)

Bueno, pues el Madrid derrotando a los directos rivales:

* Farsa.
* Cerdilla.
* Real Suciedad.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Dic 2021)

Narwhal dijo:


> Nooooo tú sigue diciendo que Vinicius muy mal y Jovic muy mal!!!!!!!! Con lo bien que ibas joder



Tienes serios problemas con la lectura comprensiva...intenta trabajar eso anda...


----------



## Narwhal (4 Dic 2021)

Llamamiento oficial a los GAFES del hilo: Sí, esos que decían que Benzecrack era muy malo y que Vini era un tronco:
Por favor, DEJAD DE DECIR QUE LA LIGA ESTÁ GANADA. Por caridad humana queridos gafes.


----------



## el ruinas II (4 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> El peseyé va perdiendo



pero messi balon de horo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2021)

Buen partido del Madrid y sobretodo de Vinicius que aporta al equipo gran parte del valor ofensivo del Madrid, es pieza fundamental hoy poy hoy.


----------



## Scardanelli (4 Dic 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Hay sitio en el carro de Jovic, aún aceptamos arrepentidos



Correcto. Abrimos el carro por tiempo limitado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2021)

El problema de Vayaminga es que sale revolucionado y Carletto tiene miedo a que se lo expulsen. Tiene que relajarse mucho el chaval.


----------



## Scardanelli (4 Dic 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Todo el merito es de sidan que lo fichó el...



Alhamdulillah.


----------



## Tubiegah (4 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Reconoced que si os cuentan esto hace una hora, decís que ni de coña.



Me dicen ayer que el farsa no puede perpetrar su robo semanal, el paleti hace el penas contra el todopoderoso Mallorca y que Jovic hace gol+asistencia y te digo que me pases el número de tu camello.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Hay muchos puntos en juego y muchos minutos para una rotacion corta.... Hoy ya cayo el moro....



Lo mejor que le puede pasar al Madrid es que la lesión de Benzema sea de cierta consideración...4 o 5 meses estaría bien


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Dic 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Hay sitio en el carro de Jovic, aún aceptamos arrepentidos



Pero ese carro había llegado a salir del garage?


----------



## Tubiegah (4 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero ese carro había llegado a salir del garage?



Le acabamos de cambiar las ruedas de madera Amish por llantas hankook to flamas


----------



## ccc (4 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Lo mejor que le puede pasar al Madrid es que la lesión de Benzema sea de cierta consideración...4 o 5 meses estaría bien



Aqui tendriamos otro Militao/Ramos.


----------



## Narwhal (4 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Lo mejor que le puede pasar al Madrid es que la lesión de Benzema sea de cierta consideración...4 o 5 meses estaría bien



Si, y que te pongan a tí de entrenador. Los piperos no tenéis límite.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (4 Dic 2021)

Le decimos a Bappé que ya no venga no?


----------



## Malvender (4 Dic 2021)

No marcaba Covic desde febrero de 2020
el próximo gol toca en julio de 2023 o así


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2021)

Acaba de tener el segundo el Lens, ha dado en el palo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Le decimos a Bappé que ya no venga no?



Bueno, le hacemos un hueco en el banquillo.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 Dic 2021)

Ensayo a las nubes de Isak....

Son malísimos los dos negros de los dos equipos etarras, la verdad... Penosos... No valen nada ni uno ni el otro...


----------



## ccc (4 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero ese carro había llegado a salir del garage?



Es normal que no hemos salido del garage porque todos los entrenadores ponen a Benzemalo: Y como se ha visto hoy, el chaval no es malo. No? Pues para ZZ y Carleto no se merece ni un minuto. 

Despues vamos perdiendo y el calvo y el italiano se dedican a ponerlo cuando faltan 5 minutos y la prensa despues dice que no aprovecha sus oportunidades. Modric no es Haaland, pero esta muy encima de Benzemalo.


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Le decimos a Bappé que ya no venga no?



Pues hoy no ha sido titular, está calentando


----------



## Tubiegah (4 Dic 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Le decimos a Bappé que ya no venga no?



Que se vaya a tomar por culo. Ya dijo que no al Madric y ahora el cupo de negritud es digno de película+serie de 6 temporadas de Netflix


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Dic 2021)

Vale que son pocos partidos para evaluar,pero...

Benzema: victorias llorando en casa por un golito contra Sevilla (heroicidad de Junior) y Bilbado...

Jovic: victoria cómoda a domicilio contra el cuarto de la liga


----------



## Edu.R (4 Dic 2021)

Si mantenemos este nivel, la Liga no se escapa con un 98% de seguridad, otra cosa es que empecemos a notarlo físicamente llegada la primavera.

Pero estando habituados a Ligas "sufridas", de repente este año los rivales no están al nivel y se nos pone cara de campeones demasiado pronto.


----------



## Scardanelli (4 Dic 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Le decimos a Bappé que ya no venga no?



Podemos recibirle si es humilde y se pone a la cola.


----------



## qbit (4 Dic 2021)

El mejor equipo de España en Copaeuropa y en liga.


----------



## el ruinas II (4 Dic 2021)

a los hijos de puta de vomistar se les nota consternados


----------



## Scardanelli (4 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero ese carro había llegado a salir del garage?



Es diesel.

Le cuesta acelerar, pero cuando se pone a hacer kilómetros no para...


----------



## el ruinas II (4 Dic 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Le decimos a Bappé que ya no venga no?



hay que consultarlo con pedretroll


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Dic 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> ahi lo tienes pedazo de subnormal



AHORA VOY A DECIR Que el todos los equipos españoles en champions no pasaran a la siguente ronda


----------



## qbit (4 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si mantenemos este nivel, la Liga no se escapa con un 98% de seguridad, otra cosa es que empecemos a notarlo físicamente llegada la primavera.
> 
> Pero estando habituados a Ligas "sufridas", de repente este año los rivales no están al nivel y se nos pone cara de campeones demasiado pronto.



Hacia la jornada 5, cuando había mucha igualdad e irregularidad, se veía que el equipo que terminara de funcionar y mantener una buena regularidad de victorias se distanciaría de los rivales como gran favorito para ganar la liga, y parece que está siendo el Madrid.


----------



## Tubiegah (4 Dic 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> a los hijos de puta de vomistar se les nota consternados



Totalmente.
No estoy nutrido. ESTOY EMPACHADÍSIMO


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2021)

Vinicius lleva más goles que Mbappé, lo digo por si quereis que venga...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (4 Dic 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Podemos recibirle si es humilde y se pone a la cola.



Mi duda es si estaria antes o después de Isco en las rotaciones


----------



## cebollo (4 Dic 2021)

Rematar de cabeza tirándose en plancha y arriesgando recibir una patada en la cara o chocar contra el portero Benzema no lo ha hecho nunca. Y Bale tampoco.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si mantenemos este nivel, la Liga no se escapa con un 98% de seguridad, otra cosa es que empecemos a notarlo físicamente llegada la primavera.
> 
> Pero estando habituados a Ligas "sufridas", de repente este año los rivales no están al nivel y se nos pone cara de campeones demasiado pronto.



Tebas y el var haran lo que puedan por acercar distancias....


----------



## ccc (4 Dic 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Es diesel.
> 
> Le cuesta acelerar, pero cuando se pone a hacer kilómetros no para...



Es el mismo carro que el de Militao, que estaba aparcado esperando a que el canelita se estrellara.

O el mismo que el de Vini que tenia las ruedas pinchadas, porque un calvo pensaba que un gordo estaba por delante.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Dic 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Rematar de cabeza tirándose en plancha y arriesgando recibir una patada en la cara o chocar contra el portero *Benzema no lo ha hecho nunca*. Y Bale tampoco.



Bienvenido al carro


----------



## Señor Moscoso (4 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Tebas y el var haran lo que puedan por acercar distancias....



Es lo unico que podria evitar unos años de bundesligalización de la liga


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2021)

Y otra que tiene el Lens, no van 3-0 de milagro


----------



## Scardanelli (4 Dic 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Mi duda es si estaria antes o después de Isco en las rotaciones



Lo que diga Sarita...


----------



## Venturi (4 Dic 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> AHORA VOY A DECIR Que el todos los equipos españoles en champions no pasaran a la siguente ronda



Eres un cuñao, ¿no te cansas de quedar como cagancho?


----------



## Hannibal (4 Dic 2021)

Malvender dijo:


> No marcaba Covic desde febrero de 2020
> el próximo gol toca en julio de 2023 o así



"Los goles de Vini son un churro, son todos de rebotes o eran pases. Nunca será goleador, eso se nace con ello."


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Dic 2021)

Honestanente, no veo nada bien quitar a rodrygo y dejar a vinocius con 0-2 y faltando 10 minutos. En cualquier calenton una mala patada le dan a Vinicius y temblamos todos.


----------



## HArtS (4 Dic 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> "Los goles de Vini son un churro, son todos de rebotes o eran pases. Nunca será goleador, *eso se nace* con ello."



Salah y el Vinicius de esta temporada demuestran que el gol se puede adquirir.


----------



## ccc (4 Dic 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Salah y el Vinicius de esta temporada demuestran que el gol se puede adquirir.



Hostia es que el caso de Salah es para alucinar, de ser un jugador que corria mucho y fallaba mucho, a un jugador con detalles mesiaticos y con una definicion de crack.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 Dic 2021)

ah que modric sigue?


----------



## HArtS (4 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Honestanente, no veo nada bien quitar a rodrygo y dejar a vinocius con 0-2 y faltando 10 minutos. En cualquier calenton una mala patada le dan a Vinicius y temblamos todos.



También pienso que Vini necesita rotar, pero el equipo depende mucho de él. Lamentablemente no podrá tener mucho descanso esta temporada.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (4 Dic 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> "Los goles de Vini son un churro, son todos de rebotes o eran pases. Nunca será goleador, eso se nace con ello."



La progresion es: chutar y no darle; darle como el penalty de ramos; darle y a la espalda del central; darle a las manos del portero; darle y a la espalda del central y para dentro de rebote; marcar a lo raul; marcar con pared del amego; marcar de fuera del area; marcar de jugada individual por la escuadra; marcar de jugada individual corriendo medi campo y colocarla a la escuadra


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Dic 2021)

Joder,que gol para postal ha fallado Junior...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Dic 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> También pienso que Vini necesita rotar, pero el equipo depende mucho de él. Lamentablemente no podrá tener mucho descanso esta temporada.



Por eso, 15 minutitos con un 0-2 y con el rival k.o. es un regalo para su body

Por cierto, gladiator militao recupera , pase para vinicius y casi marxan....homenaje a Zidane este partido


----------



## Scardanelli (4 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Es el mismo carro que el de Militao, que estaba aparcado esperando a que el canelita se estrellara.
> 
> O el mismo que el de Vini que tenia las ruedas pinchadas, porque un calvo pensaba que un gordo estaba por delante.



Estoy en el carro de Jovic desde que el moro lo marginó por ser un cristiano serbio. Otra buena jugada suya, por cierto.

Dicho esto, y vistas las reticencias del respetable, abro el carro del _refugee _Eduardo. Jugadoraco de 18 años, va a ser una cosa muy seria, pese a los incrédulos.


----------



## Roedr (4 Dic 2021)

que putada de fallo de Magnificus


----------



## Hannibal (4 Dic 2021)

Don Eder Ramilitao, vaya partidaco


----------



## Roedr (4 Dic 2021)

Modric jubila a todos jajaja


----------



## Señor Moscoso (4 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Joder,que gol para postal ha fallado Junior...



Es humilde, no olvida sus origenes


----------



## HArtS (4 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Hostia es que el caso de Salah es para alucinar, de ser un jugador que corria mucho y fallaba mucho, a un jugador con detalles mesiaticos y con una definicion de crack.



Salah siempre tuvo el talento, recuerdo esa serie ante la Roma en 2016 porque Salah aún sin marcar fue una pesadilla. Si hubiera convertido las ocasiones que tuvo la Roma nos hubiese eliminado.


----------



## Roedr (4 Dic 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Don Eder Ramilitao, vaya partidaco



los ratos que he podido ver el partido sí, me ha parecido imperial


----------



## el ruinas II (4 Dic 2021)

que peligro tiene o rei 


Hannibal dijo:


> Don Eder Ramilitao, vaya partidaco



otro que los piperos querian regalar hace un año


----------



## ccc (4 Dic 2021)

Ja, los de movistar son la hostia: Se ve a Isco partiendose la caja totalmente despreocupado por el partido y los Hijos de puta diciendo que en el vestuario hay un muy buen ambiente y que son una pinya.


----------



## Roedr (4 Dic 2021)

a Vini no lo paran ni agarrándolo. Lo que pasa es que tiene fallos como el de antes.
A Magníficus le falta aún subir un peldaño la definición para dominar el fútbol mundial.


----------



## el ruinas II (4 Dic 2021)

lo de militao es un escandalo,


----------



## Scardanelli (4 Dic 2021)

Había gente que quería vender a DON EDER.

Hay que salvar al madridismo de sí mismo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> a Vini no lo paran ni agarrándolo. Lo que pasa es que tiene fallos como el de antes.
> A Magníficus le falta aún subir un peldaño la definición para dominar el fútbol mundial.



Ahí la agarra Davor Suker y le clava una vaselina al portero sin despeinarse...

Lo de la carrera para llegar ahí es otra historia


----------



## josemanuelb (4 Dic 2021)

Gran partido del equipo. Muy seguros. Vini sigue top y Militao, una bestia.

Si encima sale Pancetovic y hace asistencia y gol...

Hay equipo. Muy buena ventaja en liga. Lider y máximo goleador.

La Farsa -16 jajaja.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Dic 2021)

Aún nos lesionan a O Rei por apurar los 90 minutos.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Ja, los de movistar son la hostia: Se ve a Isco partiendose la caja totalmente despreocupado por el partido y los Hijos de puta diciendo que en el vestuario hay un muy buen ambiente y que son una pinya.



Yo quiero ser como isco, sentao, ni un palo al agua, viendo el futbol en buen asiento y cobrando pastizal. De momento el sobrepeso ya lo tengo....


----------



## Tubiegah (4 Dic 2021)

ALE, A TOMAR POR CULO


----------



## ccc (4 Dic 2021)

Dios, el BCN a 16 puntos?


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2021)

Noche redonda sí señor!! Hala Madrid!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2021)

Le sacamos 16 al var$a.


----------



## Drogoprofe (4 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo de VAR es como toda Cagaluña. Nos tragamos sus abusos con patatas.



Cómo vomistar


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2021)

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ccc (4 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Le sacamos 16 al var$a.



Pero ellos son mes que un club, tienen un ADN especial y nos ganan en la posesion de la pelota


----------



## Roedr (4 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ahí la agarra Davor Suker y le clava una vaselina al portero sin despeinarse...
> 
> Lo de la carrera para llegar ahí es otra historia



Está claro. Cualquier delantero bueno factura ahí. Pero casi ningún delantero bueno llega ahí.


----------



## road runner (4 Dic 2021)

Hala Madrid, hijosdepvta!
Y viva Modric


----------



## Drogoprofe (4 Dic 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> jojojojo mano de Pique en el area, penalty claro y ni lo pita, ni VAR ni nada,
> 
> pa mear y no echar gota



Yo he visto también un gol mal anulado


----------



## el ruinas II (4 Dic 2021)

por cierto, desde que estamos jugando con carvajal y mendy en los laterales el equipo ha mejorado un 100%


----------



## Edu.R (4 Dic 2021)

Courtois, Vinicius, Militao... eran muy malos y no valían.

QUE FOI ISSO. TOMA.

Hoy ha sido un partido sobresaliente, haciendo que la Real Sociedad pareciera un equipo medianillo (Que no lo es)... en una jornada donde lo normal era perder diferencia, hacemos la máxima.

Lo jodido es que vienen ahora dos partidos que si se pierden, la cosa se vuelve a complicar. Eso si, si no perdemos ninguno de los dos, vienen semanas plácidas.


----------



## Fiodor (4 Dic 2021)

Una segunda parte brillante, de lo mejor de la temporada contra un buen rival... Vinicius y Militao están jugando en plan cracks... Hoy no se puede hacer ninguna crítica, salvo el agotamiento de los titulares...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (4 Dic 2021)

Qué nutrición... y aun quedan los del bayern y Javi el miércoles


----------



## ccc (4 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ahí la agarra Davor Suker y le clava una vaselina al portero sin despeinarse...
> 
> Lo de la carrera para llegar ahí es otra historia



Pero no es solo la carrera, es poner el cuerpo para que el de la real se quede detras y decidir; y por cierto, no lo ha hecho mal; por cierto, ese gol no lo hace Suker ni en broma, porque estaria 15 metros por detras de los defensas de la real; ronaldo, bale, mbappe, ronaldo nazario, si que estarian ahi y seguramente el balon estaria dentro. Pero repito, Vini no lo ha hecho mal.


----------



## Edu.R (4 Dic 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Qué nutrición... y aun quedan los del bayern y Javi el miércoles



El problema es que el Benfica no gane. A mi me da igual que Javi se coma un 5-1 si se clasifican. Les quiero ver en la Europa League. 

Es una oportunidad histórica de tener el dominio nacional y con el rival que se ha creido "cosas" humillado, jugando contra medianías europeas. Si en 2 años el Barcelona vuelve a ser un rival respetable, pues que lo sea, pero 1-2 temporadas de nvtrición no quiero que me las quiten. JODER.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Qué nutrición... y aun quedan los del bayern y Javi el miércoles



Esta semana es brutal. Var$a fuera y puede que goleado. Pateti fuera también...


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2021)

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (4 Dic 2021)

Partidazo del Madrid, chavales. Partidazo ante un grandísimo equipo como es la Real. Le sacamos 10 al Atleti y 16 al Barça.

Podría destacar a todos, pero me quedo con un Jovic que ha hecho su mejor partido desde que está en el Madrid, con una asistencia y un gol. Ni es Benzema ni es Haaland, pero como delantero suplente, a este nivel, me vale perfectamente. Me alegro mucho por él. Y también me quedo con un Militão que ha hecho un partido de auténtica locura. Lo ha cortado todo por arriba y por abajo y ha sacado el balón con muchísimo criterio.

Esta liga es nuestra, chavales. Vendrán bajones, pero es nuestra. Y yo sigo _confiante_ en la Champions. Que sí, que hay equipos con más estrellas...pero aquí hay un equipo de fútbol muy, pero que muy serio.

Hala Madrid, bitches!


----------



## Scardanelli (4 Dic 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Partidazo del Madrid, chavales. Partidazo ante un grandísimo equipo como es la Real. Le sacamos 10 al Atleti y 16 al Barça.
> 
> Podría destacar a todos, pero me quedo con un Jovic que ha hecho su mejor partido desde que está en el Madrid, con una asistencia y un gol. Ni es Benzema ni es Haaland, pero como delantero suplente, a este nivel, me vale perfectamente. Me alegro mucho por él. Y también me quedo con un Militão que ha hecho un partido de auténtica locura. Lo ha cortado todo por arriba y por abajo y ha sacado el balón con muchísimo criterio.
> 
> ...



Te perdonamos por reconocer el valor de Jovic, Xequin.

Vete en paz y no peques más.


----------



## DRIDMA (4 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Como lo haces para que no te salga el frame?



Ni idea, lo he copiado de otro foro.


----------



## Edu.R (4 Dic 2021)

La semana que viene hay buenos duelos. Además del derbi madrileño: Betis - Real Sociedad, Ath.Bilbao - Sevilla, Osasuna - Barcelona... buena jornada para echarse una Quiniela y sacarse unos Eypos.


----------



## HDR (4 Dic 2021)




----------



## qbit (4 Dic 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Y también me quedo con un Militão que ha hecho un partido de auténtica locura. Lo ha cortado todo por arriba y por abajo y ha sacado el balón con muchísimo criterio.



Si ha jugado tan bien significa que el centro del campo no ha podido detener los suficientes ataques del contrario, pero bueno, después de ganar 0-2 no se puede poner uno exigente. Los equipos campeones se hacen así, con defensas y porteros excelentes y luego metiendo también goles. Este equipo y es otra cosa diferente al de los últimos años.


----------



## qbit (4 Dic 2021)

No veo antimadridistas por el hilo. ¿Por qué, por qué nos abandonáis y nos dejáis solos en estos momentos en los que hay tanto que comentar? No sé qué hemos hecho mal para que nos abandonen.


----------



## qbit (4 Dic 2021)

Ves a Haaland y entiendes el acojone que debían producir los vikingos. Afortunadamente ahora sólo te meten goles.


----------



## Suprimo (4 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Le sacamos 16 al var$a.



Pues quedan 21 jornadas y lo del Barsa son 6 jornadas netas más todo lo que implica, ponerse al nivel del Madrit, que eso es sacar el 80%+ de los pvntos de la pacoliga en el resto de partidos, 15 partidos, a lo que hay que sumar el resto de equipos que terminan de bajón en la recta final de liga, a día de hoy no tiene rival en la pacoliga y además llevan 8 partidos seguidos ganando, dudo mvcho que alguien le quiera enfrente en la Champions


----------



## qbit (4 Dic 2021)

El Farsa perdió la imbatibilidad en casa en la 10ª jornada contra el Madrid.
La Real Sociedad la ha perdido en casa en la 16ª contra el Madrid.


----------



## road runner (4 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Lo de Ancelotti es para ponerse a llorar: Casemiro, Kroos y Modric no tienen ningun control sobre el partido y hoy la prensa nos volvera a mear encima cuando Modric haga algun regate de mierda.



Qué mal envejecen algunos posts...


----------



## Chispeante (4 Dic 2021)

¿Rotan los entrenadores o rotan las lesiones? Militao, Nacho, Vinicius, Rodrigo o Jovic estarían chupando banquillo si Ramos, Varanne, Hazard, Bale y Benzemá no se hubieran lesionado. 

Valverde y Camivinga tuvieron sus minutos hasta que el trío eterno estuvo a punto para jugarlo todo.


----------



## road runner (4 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> De verdad que la obstinación con hacer jugar a Modric kroos Casemiro tooooodos los partidos es para darle un collejon de los que oye todo el vecindario



Otro ridículo.
Por qué no esperáis a que terminen los partidos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Dic 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Ni idea, lo he copiado de otro foro.



Creo que la diferencia está en poner al final mp4 o gif.


----------



## Scardanelli (4 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Otro ridículo.
> Por qué no esperáis a que terminen los partidos.



Yo creo que están jugando demasiado y lo terminaremos pagando, especialmente con Modric.


----------



## road runner (4 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> La primera parte muy superior larealsosiedas, dominando y Milikaun achicando y GilManzano tiende a cojear por donde cojea.
> 
> La segunda parte tiene que ser de Ficticius. A ver si logra el realmandril alguna contra.



Por Dios, sigue así.
No cambies nunca y gracias.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Por Dios, sigue así.
> No cambies nunca y gracias.



tengo gran visión de juebo. 

Na, esperaba algo más de la realsosiedas, la verdac. Pensaba en un empate a 1.


----------



## road runner (4 Dic 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Yo creo que están jugando demasiado y lo terminaremos pagando, especialmente con Modric.



Puede, pero es posible que tengamos suficiente ventaja.
Estos últimos partidos eran muy importantes.
Solo falta ganar a los pudrecolchones y podemos empezar a rotar.


----------



## qbit (4 Dic 2021)

La verdad es que somos unos maleducados y egocéntricos aquí hablando del Madrid, cuando los aficionados del Farsa y el Pateti necesitan que vayamos a sus hilos a consolarles.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (5 Dic 2021)

qbit dijo:


> La verdad es que somos unos maleducados y egocéntricos aquí hablando del Madrid, cuando los aficionados del Farsa y el Pateti necesitan que vayamos a sus hilos a consolarles.



Ya tenemos a Obiwan infiltrado en el del Farsa, no les da tregua


----------



## REDDY (5 Dic 2021)

VIVA REAL MADRID!!!


----------



## REDDY (5 Dic 2021)

VINI O REY!!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Otro ridículo.
> Por qué no esperáis a que terminen los partidos.



Tú si que eres ridículo,como si haber ganado hoy invalidase lo dicho...


----------



## road runner (5 Dic 2021)

Bueno, y en el Parcas-Cerdilla ¿con quien vamos?
Un empatito?


----------



## road runner (5 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Tú si que eres ridículo,como si haber ganado hoy invalidase lo dicho...



A seguir mamando.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> A seguir mamando.



Pero que subnormal eres


----------



## road runner (5 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero que subnormal eres



Lo que te queda por mamar!


----------



## pepitoburbujas (5 Dic 2021)

No he podido ver el partido más que a ratos, porque es como si la wifi se debilitara a propósito mientras dura el partido. 

De todas formas:

- Gran jornada que nos da media liga, o más. No sólo por la diferencia que se abre, sino por la imagen que están dando los rivales. Lo malo es si caen eliminados en europa, pues se podrían centrar en la liga y eso les daría más posibilidades. Nos interesa que sigan, mejor en la europa league jeje. Es muy importante el aspecto físico: el otro día el bilbao jugó con dos días más de descanso (tampoco juega champions, claro) y nos avasallaron, pero era por eso. Afortunadamente tienen uno de los peores delanteros de la liga y no marcaron. 

- Militao demostrando lo que costó. Por eso diré que siempre hay que tener paciencia con los jugadores que vienen jóvenes. No así con los "consagrados" que deberían dar rendimiento instantáneo, tipo Hazard. 

- No es el día más indicado, pero Alaba no me gusta como central. El hombre se adapta porque es muy polivalente y tiene calidad, pero no es expeditivo, sobre todo por alto. Juega ahí porque no hay más remedio, y que dure.

- Ojalá que Jovic demuestre algo de lo que se esperaba de él, aunque sea para revalorizarlo. Creo que es demasiado tarde, ojalá me equivoque. Si pudiera encadenar unos cuantos partidos seguidos sería su última oportunidad.

- Vinicius: es un crack. Ahora mismo no veo a nadie más determinante para su equipo que él en el mundo, tal vez Halaand en el Borussia. Lo que más me sorprende de él no es su velocidad, si no el repertorio que tiene de regates, fintas, etc. Quiera Dios que no se descentre, que no se le suba la fama a la cabeza (ese es mi miedo) tipo Neymar, o el mismo Mbappé. De momento se le ve profesional, poniendo su immensa calidad al servicio del equipo y no para hacer mariconadas que no valen para nada como Neymar mismamente. Casi me duele verlo bajar a defender, gastando energía. Pídele a Neymar que baje a defender su zona..


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Dic 2021)

> ¡Que quiten Jovic en el descanso!"
> 
> 
> 
> Tomás Roncero, Redactor Jefe del Diario AS


----------



## HArtS (5 Dic 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> De momento se le ve profesional, poniendo su immensa calidad al servicio del equipo y no para hacer mariconadas que no valen para nada como Neymar mismamente. *Casi me duele verlo bajar a defender*, gastando energía. Pídele a Neymar que baje a defender su zona..



A mi no me duele ver eso. El corner del gol de Jovic sale de una jugada donde Vini baja a defender, recupera el balón y monta una contra.


----------



## mad2012 (5 Dic 2021)

"¡Jovic es malo! ¡se tiene que ir!"

Ojalá monsieur tenga que parar un mes...la única forma de ver que es válido para el Madrid.


----------



## HArtS (5 Dic 2021)

Por cierto, en este día donde Vini "tiró del carro" no puedo evitar acordarme de cierto mallorquí, con enorme talento y grandes condiciones pero que tristemente nunca explotó, que hace dos años decía "que tiren del carro otros".









Real Madrid: Asensio: "Yo no tengo que tirar del carro en el Madrid, hay jugadores más experimentados que deben hacerlo" - Marca.com


Marco Asensio analizó su situación actual en una entrevista con "Vamos" de Movistar Plus y no se mordió la lengua a la hora de hablar...




www.marca.com


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Dic 2021)

El partido para rotar es el del Inter, porque a diferencia de cualquier partido de liga, nos da exactamente igual ganar que empatar. Qué coño, es que hasta perder puede ser beneficioso: Ahora mismo con tanto equipo español con posibilidades serías de quedar segundo de grupo, podría darse perfectamente una situación en la que quedando primero de grupo sólo tendríamos tres posibilidades de cruce: Sporting de Lisboa, Chelsea, y PSG. Repito, eso quedando primero de grupo, y ya sin el valor doble de los goles fuera de casa, que lo han quitado este año.

Dicho esto, no va a rotar ni de coña.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)

A mi lo que realmente me gusta es ver cómo a pesar de los resultados el Barcelona comienza a mejorar y se puede atisbar que va a ser el gran coco de europa, la forma de triangular y mantener la posesión es una pasada, no se ve nada así en toda Europa, dest asume muchas responsabilidades, Coutinho vuelve a estar en forma, dembele es un rayo, de gavi y Pedri no hace falta hablar porque lo vemos todos los partidos, son simplemente mágicos, y todo esto sin debutar todavía alves que promete muchas alegrías aportando técnica y experiencia, luego el equipo está muy fortalecido con nombres como Araujo o Eric García.
En definitiva se avecinan cosas buenas.


----------



## Javiser (5 Dic 2021)

Vini cada partido calla más bocas de esas que se descojonaban de el. Hoy otro día más en la oficina dando goles, miedo al rival y espectáculo al aficionado . Este chico, si nada se tuerce, puede ser una referencia en el fútbol mundial.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)

Javiser dijo:


> Vini cada partido calla más bocas de esas que se descojonaban de el. Hoy otro día más en la oficina dando goles, miedo al rival y espectáculo al aficionado . Este chico, si nada se tuerce, puede ser una referencia en el fútbol mundial.




Hombre pero no me lo compararas todavía con gavi o Pedri, aún tiene que evolucionar mucho.


----------



## Javiser (5 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hombre pero no me lo compararas todavía con gavi o Pedri, aún tiene que evolucionar mucho.



La ironía esa mola.

Hablando en serio, en España hay dos jugadores muy parecidos a los que el futuro les pertenece, ansu fati y vinicius. De ansu Fati tengo más dudas no por su calidad o evolución, sino por su resistencia a las lesiones, ya que el chaval está teniendo muy mala suerte y no se yo si al final no será de cristal. Espero que no y evolucione bien sin lesiones.

Si todo les va bien estos dos podrían incluso ser futuros balones de oro


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 Dic 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Partidazo del Madrid, chavales. Partidazo ante un grandísimo equipo como es la Real. Le sacamos 10 al Atleti y 16 al Barça.
> 
> Podría destacar a todos, pero me quedo con un Jovic que ha hecho su mejor partido desde que está en el Madrid, con una asistencia y un gol. Ni es Benzema ni es Haaland, pero como delantero suplente, a este nivel, me vale perfectamente. Me alegro mucho por él. Y también me quedo con un Militão que ha hecho un partido de auténtica locura. Lo ha cortado todo por arriba y por abajo y ha sacado el balón con muchísimo criterio.
> 
> ...



La verdad es que el ataque y la defensa de 10. Es la linea de medios la que se notaba claramente mas fruto del cansancio. Suerte del 0-1 y del 0-2 al poco tiempo. Con un 0-0 prolongado en el tiempo hubiera sido un inferno de partido.

Para mi el mejor Militao, estuvo soberbio del minuto 1 al 93


----------



## euromelon (5 Dic 2021)

Para el último tramo de liga guardamos a Bale


----------



## euromelon (5 Dic 2021)

Javiser dijo:


> La ironía esa mola.
> 
> Hablando en serio, en España hay dos jugadores muy parecidos a los que el futuro les pertenece, ansu fati y vinicius. De ansu Fati tengo más dudas no por su calidad o evolución, sino por su resistencia a las lesiones, ya que el chaval está teniendo muy mala suerte y no se yo si al final no será de cristal. Espero que no y evolucione bien sin lesiones.
> 
> Si todo les va bien estos dos podrían incluso ser futuros balones de oro



Pufo fati no ha demostrado nada y ha demostrado no tener ambición al renovar con un equipo de nivel conference lesgue


----------



## euromelon (5 Dic 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Por cierto, en este día donde Vini "tiró del carro" no puedo evitar acordarme de cierto mallorquí, con enorme talento y grandes condiciones pero que tristemente nunca explotó, que hace dos años decía "que tiren del carro otros".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La diferencia entre andar con goldas 

Y buscarse una buena muje kosher como courtois


----------



## euromelon (5 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Bueno, y en el Parcas-Cerdilla ¿con quien vamos?
> Un empatito?



Com el zerdilla clarisimamente el farsa tiene que quedar sexto e ir a la humillante conference league


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (5 Dic 2021)

esperemos irnos a las vacas de navidad con una renta de 10 puntos. Creo que este equipo se va a caer en marzo. El siguiente lesionado será vini.


----------



## seven up (5 Dic 2021)

Javiser dijo:


> Vini cada partido calla más bocas de esas que se descojonaban de el. Hoy otro día más en la oficina dando goles, miedo al rival y espectáculo al aficionado . Este chico, si nada se tuerce, puede ser una referencia en el fútbol mundial.



¿Y por qué se descojonaban de Vini?, ¿se descojonaba alguien de él cuando Solari era el Mister?, ¿y de Mendy y Militao no se decojonaban también?. El problema eran dos, uno ZZ que no confiaba en la gente joven y apostaba desesperadamente por veteranos acabados y el segundo problema es la envidia nacional, sobre todo de patéticos y culés que infectan los foros y medios españoles para tapar sus propias vergüenzas.


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2021)




----------



## Cuchillo de palo (5 Dic 2021)

seven up dijo:


> ¿Y por qué se descojonaban de Vini?, ¿se descojonaba alguien de él cuando Solari era el Mister?, ¿y de Mendy y Militao no se decojonaban también?. El problema eran dos, uno ZZ que no confiaba en la gente joven y apostaba desesperadamente por veteranos acabados y el segundo problema es la envidia nacional, sobre todo de patéticos y culés que infectan los foros y medios españoles para tapar sus propias vergüenzas.



aquí nos hemos descojonado de vinicious pero bien. eso sí siempre creimos en él  . una cosa no quita la otra.


----------



## _Suso_ (5 Dic 2021)

La verdad que la explosión de vinicius nos la cuentan hace un año y no se la cree ni dios, no es que meta goles, es que los mete de todo tipo, de tiro fuerte de fuera del área, de pared, de vaselina, etc., está que se sale el tío.


----------



## Javiser (5 Dic 2021)

seven up dijo:


> ¿Y por qué se descojonaban de Vini?, ¿se descojonaba alguien de él cuando Solari era el Mister?, ¿y de Mendy y Militao no se decojonaban también?. El problema eran dos, uno ZZ que no confiaba en la gente joven y apostaba desesperadamente por veteranos acabados y el segundo problema es la envidia nacional, sobre todo de patéticos y culés que infectan los foros y medios españoles para tapar sus propias vergüenzas.



No te lo niego, pero como dices bien, militao, mendy, que hoy son considerados jugadores top, eran la risa para muchos, y vini también. Zz yo sí creo que confío en vini, pero ten en cuenta que era un crío de 18 años y darle un papel importante del Madrid a un chavalín no es fácil. Zz le dejo jugar lo que debía con esa edad para que se adaptase, y la mala suerte de vini con el gol ( porque jugar jugaba bien) levantó la leyenda de que no marca ni al arco iris , y de ahí el cachondeo, pero claro, en el gol hay mucha suerte ( un defensa que se cruza, un portero inspirado, un mal bote....) y vini no la tenía entonces . Ahora entra y se ve que es un gran jugador, pero no juega muy diferente, no más cabeza y mejor colocado tácticamente ( más edad y más tiempo en el Madrid) , pero si juego no ha cambiado mucho. Era bueno antes y es bueno ahora, solo que ahora la pelotita si quiere entrar


----------



## Javiser (5 Dic 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> La verdad que la explosión de vinicius nos la cuentan hace un año y no se la cree ni dios, no es que meta goles, es que los mete de todo tipo, de tiro fuerte de fuera del área, de pared, de vaselina, etc., está que se sale el tío.



En el fútbol, y más con esa edad, mucho es la confianza . La pelotita no quiere entrar por el motivo que sea, y la ansiedad aparece, empiezas a precipitarte, a jugar con menos cabeza, tiras con menos confianza , y es una pescadilla que se muerde la cola, y pareces malo aunque seas un crack y tus habilidades sean las mismas . Un día la pelotita entra, por lo que sea, y ciges esa confianza que faltaba, tu, el entrenador y la afición, y vuelves a comerte el mundo.

Vini es un chico que a pesar de que no ha tenido suerte con los goles ha tenido cabeza y ha creado ocasiones y jugado bien, solo necesitaba ese pequeño punto de confianza, encadenar un par de acciones que la pelota entra , y su imagen pasaría de pufo a crack, pero vini ha sido bueno y ha tenido condiciones siempre .

Cuántos grandes jugadores se han perdido por el camino por faltar esa confianza en sí mismos por un par de partidos malos? Muchos, se puede ser muuuuy bueno, pero hay que tener mucha cabeza para no tener ansiedad y precipitarte de más para entrar en un mal bucle cuando no te salen las cosas bien , y eso es lo que diferencia a cracks de pufos que parecían destinados a ser grandes


----------



## Xequinfumfa (5 Dic 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> La verdad que la explosión de vinicius nos la cuentan hace un año y no se la cree ni dios, no es que meta goles, es que los mete de todo tipo, de tiro fuerte de fuera del área, de pared, de vaselina, etc., está que se sale el tío.



Yo me he convertido fervorosamente a la iglesia Viniciusista del séptimo día, pero no esperaba esta progresión del chico ni de coña. Lo quería en mi equipo porque siempre lo he visto muy trabajador y muy madridista, pero lo veía como suplente. De hecho, siempre pensé que Rodrygo (que me encanta) sería mucho mejor que él. 

Lo que está claro es que Ancelotti es mucho mejor entrenador que Zidane. Con el calvo Vini estaba a años luz de su versión actual, pero no le daba bola. Le ponía un partido y le sacaba cinco. Lo mismo con Rodrygo y con Valverde.


----------



## Javiser (5 Dic 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Pufo fati no ha demostrado nada y ha demostrado no tener ambición al renovar con un equipo de nivel conference lesgue



Fati tiene calidad y condiciones para ser una estrella de referencia en los próximos años.....si le respetan las lesiones y lo que vemos hoy es una excepción


----------



## Hannibal (5 Dic 2021)

Javiser dijo:


> No te lo niego, pero como dices bien, militao, mendy, que hoy son considerados jugadores top, eran la risa para muchos, y vini también



Pues yo hace tiempo que pienso que esta persecución contra nosotros es muy positiva. Y teniendo en cuenta que en no pocas ocasiones estas campañas vienen de medios "amigos", incluso que está orquestado desde la directiva.

Me explico. Al final, estas presiones mediáticas tienen 2 consecuencias: filtran a los jugadores que son fuertes mentalmente de los que no. Y además, impide que los veteranos ya asentados se puedan relajar por miedo a ser carne de memes.

Obviamente tiene su lado negativo; y es que a los jugadores que son débiles te los sueles acabar comiendo con patatas porque no levantan cabeza. Por ejemplo, Isco. Si son jóvenes aún tienes la opción de venderlos o cederlos, como Cebollas o Brahim, aunque en este caso yo sí creo que merece una oportunidad de verdad, y ya luego se verá.

Luego hay excepciones como Bale o Marcelo, pero con todo lo que han dado ya se consideran amortizados.

¿Por qué digo que incluso puede haber órdenes de la directiva? Pues precisamente porque normalmente desde los medios se ensalza más a los que menos lo merecen, quizá en un intento desesperado de volver a integrarlos en la dinámica de grupo. Y las últimas alabanzas a Vini o Militao sirven para "compensar" la mierda que se han tenido que comer desde los mass mierda.

Y ya por acabar, si estoy convencido de lo que he dicho es por lo que ocurre en can Farsa, que es justo lo contrario: alabar a todos y cada uno de los jugadores. Como les fue bien durante unos años se limitaron a alabar en lugar de criticar de vez en cuando lo que se podía mejorar. Claro cuando vinieron mal dadas no sabían qué hacer; por eso intentaban desviar la atención a los árbitros o al céspet, porque ellos eran seres de luz. 
Las pocas críticas que se hacían eran siempre a los mismos 3 ó 4: Piqué, Alba o Sergi Roberto, que obviamente lo hacían mal, pero ni mucho menos eran los únicos.
Además, no contentos con lamerle el ojete a Messi cuando les caían 8 mientras no metía un gol en eliminatorias Champions, empezaron a deificar a cualquier chaval que destacara mínimamente, ya desde Munir. Eso les ha servido para ganar muchos Golden Boys, pero nuevamente creó una falsa sensación de que había plantilla, cuando no era así. 

Resumiendo mucho, que ahora vemos la diferencia entre "picar" a los jóvenes para que demuestren lo que valen, y lamer el culo a chavales como Pedri, el Golden Boy de los cero goles.


----------



## Hannibal (5 Dic 2021)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> aquí nos hemos descojonado de vinicious pero bien. eso sí siempre creimos en él. una cosa no quita la otra.



Es que una cosa es descojonarse de sus fallos y otra no creer en un chaval <20 que tiene mucho que aprender. Lo mismo digo con los del var$A: ni gavi ni nico son jugadores top ahora mismo...pero lo serán.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2021)

seven up dijo:


> ¿Y por qué se descojonaban de Vini?, ¿se descojonaba alguien de él cuando Solari era el Mister?, ¿y de Mendy y Militao no se decojonaban también?. El problema eran dos, uno ZZ que no confiaba en la gente joven y apostaba desesperadamente por veteranos acabados y el segundo problema es la envidia nacional, sobre todo de patéticos y culés que infectan los foros y medios españoles para tapar sus propias vergüenzas.



Curioso que todo lo que dijo Solari se ha cumplido. Es igual que en mi trabajo: siempre me adelanto a lo que va a pasar y pocos lo creen, hasta que 2-3 años después pasa.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (5 Dic 2021)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Es brutal que con MAÑACOS alfitas brutales como ASENSIO, JOVIC y DÍAZ, los aficionados del Madric pidan más y más y más y más negros del Congo
> 
> Al menos los del Farsa son catalufos separratas rojos follanegros enfermos mentales y son consecuentes con lo suyo, quieren rabo negro por el culo cuándo salen a la calle y no lo esconden
> 
> ...



... cuando defines a Asensio como mañaco alfota, se descubre al instante que no tienes ni puta idea de quién es quién en el Real Madrid...

A mi no me preocupa demasiado, es más me la sopla, pero por seguir con "tu rollo" y para que seas capaz de entenderlo, te recomiendo que te fijes que los que ponen el IQ en el juego madridista son Kroos o Modric.

Vete mascándolo.

Por.otro lado e igual que antes,y solo para tu información, te cuento que ayer jugaban más catalanes en el Betis que en el propio Farsa; de hecho, toda la linea defensiva del Betis , no es que fuera origen Farsa, es que eran oriundos de Cataluña.

Pd.- por.cierto, edito, si por Diaz te refieres a Mariano, contarte que es de origen dominicano...


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Dic 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> ...
> Pd.- por.cierto, edito, si por Diaz te refieres a Mariano, contarte que es de origen dominicano...



Yo he querido entender que se refería a Brahim Díaz


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (5 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo he querido entender que se refería a Brahim Díaz



Es probable... aunque com el.nombre de Brahim, no se si le encajará al forero...

Lo cierto, es que si el.año que viene largamos a Isco, Bale, Ceballos... seria más que interesante recuperar a Brahim y darle una oportunidad por aquí.

Para mí, Ausencio es venta igualmente.


----------



## euromelon (5 Dic 2021)

Javiser dijo:


> Fati tiene calidad y condiciones para ser una estrella de referencia en los próximos años.....si le respetan las lesiones y lo que vemos hoy es una excepción



No va a ser top y el lo sabe por eso se ha quedado en el farsa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Dic 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Es probable... aunque com el.nombre de Brahim, no se si le encajará al forero...
> 
> Lo cierto, es que si el.año que viene largamos a Isco, Bale, Ceballos... seria más que interesante recuperar a Brahim y darle una oportunidad por aquí.
> 
> Para mí, Ausencio es venta igualmente.



El problema es que la cesión de Brahim es de dos años.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (5 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El problema es que la cesión de Brahim es de dos años.



También la de Oddegard era de 2 años y se pudo anular cuando el calvo lo pidio... a ver, tampoco es que me preocupe demasiado, los fichajes de Brahim o Kubo los veo más como inversión que como jugadores que algún día llegarán el primer equipo, es igual que el chaval del Zaragoza, quenlo fichan por 1 y lo venden por 3. Aunque entre los partidos que se marcó Brahim frente al Patético y el gol de Kubo ayer, habría que tener un detalle con los chavales


Otra cosa, son fichajes como los de Valverde, Camavinga, Rodrygo o Vini, que al igual que el de Casemiro en su momento ves que van a jugar varios años con la primera plantilla.


----------



## ccc (5 Dic 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues yo hace tiempo que pienso que esta persecución contra nosotros es muy positiva. Y teniendo en cuenta que en no pocas ocasiones estas campañas vienen de medios "amigos", incluso que está orquestado desde la directiva.
> 
> Me explico. Al final, estas presiones mediáticas tienen 2 consecuencias: filtran a los jugadores que son fuertes mentalmente de los que no. Y además, impide que los veteranos ya asentados se puedan relajar por miedo a ser carne de memes.
> 
> ...



Joder vaya tocho te has contado  ; en mi opinion:

1) Hay prensa amiga tipo José Luis Sánchez o alguno de la COPE o ABC, a los que si prestas atencion y observas que dicen las mismas cosas al mismo tiempo sobre un jugador esta claro: estan transmitiendo mensajes de la alta directiva a los jugadores o al publico. Eso ha ocurrido para decirle a ZZ el invierno pasado que como no nos clasificaramos para octavos estaba fuera, para decirle a Ramos que esa era la ultima oferta, para bendecir fichajes como el de Alaba,...

2) El resto de prensa solo tira mierda al madrid: Los 3 primeros anyos de Bale fueron excelentes y se dedicaron a decir que tenia una hernia, que tenia problemas con Ronaldo,...,todo para atacar a florentino. Que fichamos a Vinicius? Pero como se pueden gastar 40M€ por un jugador juvenil? y tal y tal, que con esos precios y algo mas se pueden fichar jugadores jovenes consagrados como Dembele. Que fichamos a Odegaard? Como se puede pagar 2M€ por un chaval de 15 anyos (jugador que terminamos vendiendo por 35M€) Que fichamos a Militao por 50M? Si Militao es un paquete y no juega.


----------



## Roedr (5 Dic 2021)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Ni siquiera has leído lo que he puesto y me estas diciendo que si soy catalufo, que si soy del farsa (dios me libre), bla, bla. Pero bueno, te voy a responder pese a tu nula comprensión lectora.
> 
> Si quereis que el Madric se convierta en el Real Kinsasa, sustituyendo nacionales con conguitos multimillonarios mercenarios, no soy quien para impedirlo, luego no os vayais quejando de la negrada, lo que permitís en un club de futbol, es lo que permitís en vuestras ciudades, subnormal



Los brasileños del Madrid aportan calidad y alegría, no atraso tercermundista. Con Mendy te lo podría conceder, pero no con los negros de cultura cristiana. 

El problema de las ciudades que comentas es de africanos con una cultura incompatible con la nuestra. No veo un problema en las calles con negros brasileños.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (5 Dic 2021)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Ni siquiera has leído lo que he puesto y me estas diciendo que si soy catalufo, que si soy del farsa (dios me libre), bla, bla. Pero bueno, te voy a responder pese a tu nula comprensión lectora.
> 
> Si quereis que el Madric se convierta en el Real Kinsasa, sustituyendo nacionales con conguitos multimillonarios mercenarios, no soy quien para impedirlo, luego no os vayais quejando de la negrada, lo que permitís en un club de futbol, es lo que permitís en vuestras ciudades, subnormal



¿Yo he dicho que tu seas del Farsa? ¿ En qué línea?
¿Qué no he leído lo que has escrito? ¿Quién demuestra nula capacidad lectora?

Calopez, ¡Queremos trolls de calidad!


----------



## Xequinfumfa (5 Dic 2021)

Me vais a perdonar, pero en este hilo escriben tres o cuatro nazis que no son del Madrid y que no tienen ni puta idea de fútbol para decir que el Madrid está lleno de negros. Y no aportan nada más. Todos sus comentarios van en esa línea, independientemente de los partidos. Menudo nivel, chatos.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Dic 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Yo me he convertido fervorosamente a la iglesia Viniciusista del séptimo día, pero no esperaba esta progresión del chico ni de coña. Lo quería en mi equipo porque siempre lo he visto muy trabajador y muy madridista, pero lo veía como suplente. De hecho, siempre pensé que Rodrygo (que me encanta) sería mucho mejor que él.



Yo no sé qué coño le veis a Rodrygo. Es Asensio en diestro y más oscurito. Académicamente muy correcto pero menos sangre y más frío que un azulejo de mármol. Nos arregla 3 o 4 partidos al año, como nos los arregla Asensio, y ya está. Jugador 14 o 15 del equipo y del carro que tiren otros.

El forero que raja de Benzema y Vinicius pero ve madera de crack en Rodrygo merece baneo y si me apuras fusilamiento al amanecer.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (5 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo no sé qué coño le veis a Rodrygo. Es Asensio en diestro y más oscurito. Académicamente muy correcto pero menos sangre y más frío que un azulejo de mármol. Nos arregla 3 o 4 partidos al año, como nos los arregla Asensio, y ya está. Jugador 14 o 15 del equipo y del carro que tiren otros.
> 
> El forero que raja de Benzema y Vinicius pero ve madera de crack en Rodrygo merece baneo y si me apuras fusilamiento al amanecer.



Rodrygo es un jugador importantísimo en este Madrid. Se deja los huevos ayudando en defensa, tiene mucha velocidad, buen regate, gran pase y mucho gol. Comparar a Asensio con Rodrygo sí que debería estar penado con fusilamiento. El UNICO motivo por el que Asensio sigue en el Madrid (y, presumiblemente, renueve) es por cuota de jugadores españoles y por presión de la prensa. Es un futbolista nivel Valencia o Arsenal, todo lo más. Rodrygo no creo que llegue a explotar nunca como crack indiscutible en el Madrid, porque en cuanto venga Mbappe chupará mucho banquillo, pero es un grandísimo futbolista.


----------



## Hannibal (5 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Joder vaya tocho te has contado  ; en mi opinion:
> 
> 1) Hay prensa amiga tipo José Luis Sánchez o alguno de la COPE o ABC, a los que si prestas atencion y observas que dicen las mismas cosas al mismo tiempo sobre un jugador esta claro: estan transmitiendo mensajes de la alta directiva a los jugadores o al publico. Eso ha ocurrido para decirle a ZZ el invierno pasado que como no nos clasificaramos para octavos estaba fuera, para decirle a Ramos que esa era la ultima oferta, para bendecir fichajes como el de Alaba,...
> 
> 2) El resto de prensa solo tira mierda al madrid: Los 3 primeros anyos de Bale fueron excelentes y se dedicaron a decir que tenia una hernia, que tenia problemas con Ronaldo,...,todo para atacar a florentino. Que fichamos a Vinicius? Pero como se pueden gastar 40M€ por un jugador juvenil? y tal y tal, que con esos precios y algo mas se pueden fichar jugadores jovenes consagrados como Dembele. Que fichamos a Odegaard? Como se puede pagar 2M€ por un chaval de 15 anyos (jugador que terminamos vendiendo por 35M€) Que fichamos a Militao por 50M? Si Militao es un paquete y no juega.



Sea como fuere, para mí está demostrado que es mejor el descrédito que el halago y a las pruebas me remito y en el fondo nos hacen un favor, sea aposta o no.

Al final es lo que decimos nosotros mismos por aquí a menudo: somos el Madrid, e club está por encima de cualquier jugador, y el que no valga que se vaya atpc.

Y sí, me salió un buen tocho, perdón por el retraso y tal


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (5 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo no sé qué coño le veis a Rodrygo. Es Asensio en diestro y más oscurito. Académicamente muy correcto pero menos sangre y más frío que un azulejo de mármol. Nos arregla 3 o 4 partidos al año, como nos los arregla Asensio, y ya está. Jugador 14 o 15 del equipo y del carro que tiren otros.
> 
> El forero que raja de Benzema y Vinicius pero ve madera de crack en Rodrygo merece baneo y si me apuras fusilamiento al amanecer.





Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Rodrygo es un jugador importantísimo en este Madrid. Se deja los huevos ayudando en defensa, tiene mucha velocidad, buen regate, gran pase y mucho gol. Comparar a Asensio con Rodrygo sí que debería estar penado con fusilamiento. El UNICO motivo por el que Asensio sigue en el Madrid (y, presumiblemente, renueve) es por cuota de jugadores españoles y por presión de la prensa. Es un futbolista nivel Valencia o Arsenal, todo lo más. Rodrygo no creo que llegue a explotar nunca como crack indiscutible en el Madrid, porque en cuanto venga Mbappe chupará mucho banquillo, pero es un grandísimo futbolista.



Recordemos que la banda natural de Rodrygo es la misma que la de Vinicius. Rodrygo se ha visto obligado a ocupar una posición en la que no había jugado nunca antes, y a mi modo de ver, cada día lo hace mejor.

Es cierto que probablemente nunca reviente en crack, pero si le tenemos paciencia igual tenemos un cuarto hombre para la delantera con el que contar muchos años ( Vini,Halaand, Mbappe, Rodrygo) y que podra ocupar cualquier posición de ataque. Por ejemplo, sin ser un 9 tiene gol, remata fácil y arma disparo rápido, y nuestro Vini pr ejemplo, es incapaz de jugar por la derecha ( ni falta que hace). A mi me parece, como dicen más arriba que puede ser un jugador.muy importante para el Madrid durante muchos años.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (5 Dic 2021)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> El madri es el equipo estratachela camiseta blanca, jugadores negros, el equipo de la capital de España, tocatelos



¡Que interesante! Cuéntanos más Rick..


----------



## Roedr (5 Dic 2021)

yo sí creo que Rodrygo puede ser un crack. Tiene un control del balón flipante. Hasta ZZ alucinaba con él. Otra cosa es que no tendrá la continuidad necesario. Si viene tortuga su futuro es el banquillo.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (5 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> yo sí creo que Rodrygo puede ser un crack. Tiene un control del balón flipante. Hasta ZZ alucinaba con él. Otra cosa es que no tendrá la continuidad necesario. Si viene tortuga su futuro es el banquillo.



Zz alucinaba con él pero no le daba bola, y estos chicos necesitan jugar para evolucionar.

Ayer hizo muchas, muchas.cosas interesantes. Tiro centros, tiro a puerta, siempre que tocó el balón la jugada mejoró... a mi me gusta mucho. Trabajador, en silencio, no regatea esfuerzos, en Champions tiene idilio con el gol, ¿que se le puede pedir más?

Necesitamos jugadores así para poder disputar Liga y Champions, por.mucho que vengan mega cracks


----------



## Harkkonen (5 Dic 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Zz alucinaba con él pero no le daba bola, y estos chicos necesitan jugar para evolucionar.
> 
> Ayer hizo muchas, muchas.cosas interesantes. Tiro centros, tiro a puerta, siempre que tocó el balón la jugada mejoró... a mi me gusta mucho. Trabajador, en silencio, no regatea esfuerzos, en Champions tiene idilio con el gol, ¿que se le puede pedir más?
> 
> Necesitamos jugadores así para poder disputar Liga y Champions, por.mucho que vengan mega cracks



Rodrygo romperá a crack tb, tiene todas las condiciones y la cabeza para ello.

La delantera del Madrid de la próxima década ya la tenemos.

Rodrygo-Mbappe-Vinicius

Para la temporada que viene con Benzema, Asensio y algún chaval del Castilla como Peter o Marvin o Kubo o Brahim

Ya mas adelante habrá que fichar más.


Bale, Hazard, Jovic, Mariano fuera por rendimiento/fichas


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (6 Dic 2021)

As nos agua la fiesta. Se espera que Benzema este para el dia del Atletico.
Yo le dejaba recuperarse un mesecito...









El Madrid respira por Benzema


Las nuevas pruebas de este lunes confirmaron que el problema muscular en los isquios es leve. Tiene opciones de llegar al derbi, aunque será duda hasta el final. Convocatoria sin sorpresas.




as.com


----------



## euromelon (6 Dic 2021)




----------



## bot de ultraderecha (6 Dic 2021)

euromelon dijo:


>



Luego es el Madrid el de las ayudas....


----------



## Nobel1 (6 Dic 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Rodrygo romperá a crack tb, tiene todas las condiciones y la cabeza para ello.
> 
> La delantera del Madrid de la próxima década ya la tenemos.
> 
> ...




Buenos días a todos,

¿y quién va a surtir a esa delantera de balones? El problema es que Kroos y Modric, a pesar de haber estirado el chicle de su físico, no son eternos. Modric está intentando llegar al Mundial y Kroos ya ha dicho que se retira después del Madrid. La retirada de estos dos futbolistas, junto con la de Benzema que será también al mismo tiempo, va a dejar un hueco mucho más grande de suplir que la venta de Ronaldo porque los dos centrocampistas no tienen suplentes de su nivel ni de cerca. Ese va a ser el problema.

El Madrid ganó La Décima, una temporada después de la llegada de Modric, para mí el futbolista que lo ha cambiado todo que diría Piqué. Con 36 años dando clases de toque, control y visión de juego todos los días y NO TENEMOS NI SE LE ESPERA un futbolista a la mitad de su altura.

Cuando pase el Mundial se dirá adiós a estos tres futbolistas (Modric, Kroos y Benzema) y empezarán de verdad los problemas, lo que ocurre esta temporada es que el Barsa ha entrado en barrena y el Atlético no es un equipo ganador y, de momento, el chicle estirado al máximo de Kroos, Modric y Benzema es tan bueno, fueron tan ENORMES jugadores, que da para ganar la liga sin despeinarse.

Con el físico de la temporada 2017-2018 al Barcelona le abríamos metido 6 goles, ahora el Madrid gana dosificando al máximo cada esfuerzo, cada carrera, cada pase porque ya ho hay para más. Se está jugando raspando al máximo el tarro de las esencias, con lo que queda en las paredes del tarro, con lo que hay incrustado en el tapón. Y Florentino nos está llenando el equipo de futbolistas que no son relevo natural de esos futbolistas (Camavigna y los que dice que van a fichar) comprados a precio de Galáctico. Sólo creo que Kimmich del Bayer está a la altura de Kroos, mientras nos engatusa con el Nuevo Bernabéu que, aunque la idea de ser una fuente inagotable de ingresos con los que competir con los pastores ricos de camellos me parece buena, es sólo una distracción y un monumento a su ego.

Aqui lo dejo. Un saludo.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (6 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Luego es el Madrid el de las ayudas....



No lo ponen en el Bayern-barsa porque ahí no hay nada que hacer. Habrá que estar atento al partido del Benfica, que tiene que ganar.


----------



## Roedr (6 Dic 2021)

Nobel1 dijo:


> Buenos días a todos,
> 
> ¿y quién va a surtir a esa delantera de balones? El problema es que Kroos y Modric, a pesar de haber estirado el chicle de su físico, no son eternos. Modric está intentando llegar al Mundial y Kroos ya ha dicho que se retira después del Madrid. La retirada de estos dos futbolistas, junto con la de Benzema que será también al mismo tiempo, va a dejar un hueco mucho más grande de suplir que la venta de Ronaldo porque los dos centrocampistas no tienen suplentes de su nivel ni de cerca. Ese va a ser el problema.
> 
> ...



Te puse un Zanks antes de leer el último párrafo. Luego leí la chorrada que habías escrito y te lo quité.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> No lo ponen en el Bayern-barsa porque ahí no hay nada que hacer. Habrá que estar atento al partido del Benfica, que tiene que ganar.



Menudo canteo.

El otro día le vi en el Mainz-Colonia y acabamos todos un poco hasta los huevos en el campo. A la mínima pitaba falta, no dejaba jugar una mierda.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (6 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Menudo canteo.
> 
> El otro día le vi en el Mainz-Colonia y acabamos todos un poco hasta los huevos en el campo. A la mínima pitaba falta, no dejaba jugar una mierda.



Wohnen Sie in Deutschland?


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Wohnen Sie in Deutschland?



Ja, seit ca. 4 Jahren.


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2021)

*Con este Vini, todo es posible*


----------



## Hannibal (6 Dic 2021)

"El Real Madrid sigue sin tener un director deportivo. Una situación inadmisible e intolerable"

Estamos en diciembre de 2021 y todo sigue igual: el Real Madrid sigue sin tener un director deportivo. Una situación inadmisible e intolerable.

Porque si el Madrid hubiera tenido un director deportivo, alguien podría haber previsto el declive fisico de Ramos y haber buscado un recambio a su altura, a poder ser sin pagar traspaso, como ese chico, Alaba, que lleva los mismos goles en Liga que Messi, en previsión también del final del contrato del ex capitán.

Si tal figura hubiese existido, el club podría haber sondeado en su día el mercado de centrales a la busca de algún futbolista joven, en el entorno de los 20 años, tipo Militao, por si a Varane le daba por cambiar de aires. Algo que el director deportivo, claro, debería haber sabido con antelación.

Un director deportivo debería, asimismo, seguir atento al mercado de oportunidades a la caza de jugadores contrastados y asequibles, como por ejemplo, Rüdiger, para colocar al club blanco en una buena posición.


Ancelotti: "Los números dicen que lo estamos haciendo bien"
Un director deportivo, por descontado, habría puesto al frente del equipo a un entrenador sargento para espabilar a una plantilla que viene de un año sin títulos, que la tendría con el cuchillo entre los dientes y en buena posición en Liga y Champions. Pero mirando ya a la Copa, el torneo que cimenta la leyenda de los auténticamente "mejores del mundo".

Un director deportivo, por descontado, habría puesto al frente del equipo a un entrenador sargento para espabilar a una plantilla que viene de un año sin títulos

Santiago Siguero
Y, por supuesto, un buen director deportivo no habría invertido 90 millones de euros en dos mocosos brasileños, como esos Vinicius y Rodrygo, sino que hubiera ceñido su estrategia, como se enseña en el Máster, a mirar en Transfermarkt el precio de Pedri. Y se llevaría bien con el club de Haaland, por si acaso. Porque fichar a Mbappé libre lo hace cualquiera.

Un buen director deportivo no habría invertido 90 millones de euros en dos mocosos brasileños, como esos Vinicius y Rodrygo

Santiago Siguero
Por supuesto,un director deportivo debería haber previsto (sin margen de error) que a Hazard le partirían el tobillo nada más aterrizar en el Bernabéu y descartar el fichaje del mejor jugador de la Premier, por mucho que el chico estuviera empeñado en llegar a la "Casa Blanca".

Fichar un director deportivo es imperativo. Tipo Monchi, epítome de la profesión, junto a su prima, claro. No se puede ir por la vida sin esa figura porque si no el fútbol te pone en tu sitio. Ya se está viendo esta temporada. El Madrid carece de demasiadas cosas (valores, ADN, estilo, arraigo sentimental entre su propia gente, humildad, tradición...) como para prescindir de una figura esencial para el buen funcionamiento de un equipo y un club. Que no se puede andar por ahí a golpe de capricho.









"Y a todo esto, sin director deportivo"


Estamos en diciembre de 2021 y todo sigue igual: el Real Madrid sigue sin tener un director deportivo. Una situación inadmisible e intolerable. Porque si el Madrid hubiera tenido u




www.marca.com


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (6 Dic 2021)

qbit dijo:


> La verdad es que somos unos maleducados y egocéntricos aquí hablando del Madrid, cuando los aficionados del Farsa y el Pateti necesitan que vayamos a sus hilos a consolarles.



Sois bastante educados, las trolleadas en el hilo del FAR$A son continuas y obiwan es uno de los foreros más activos de por allí.

Hasta que Carletto queme al equipo titular y las risas cambien de bando.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A mi lo que realmente me gusta es ver cómo a pesar de los resultados el Barcelona comienza a mejorar y se puede atisbar que va a ser el gran coco de europa, la forma de triangular y mantener la posesión es una pasada, no se ve nada así en toda Europa, dest asume muchas responsabilidades, Coutinho vuelve a estar en forma, dembele es un rayo, de gavi y Pedri no hace falta hablar porque lo vemos todos los partidos, son simplemente mágicos, y todo esto sin debutar todavía alves que promete muchas alegrías aportando técnica y experiencia, luego el equipo está muy fortalecido con nombres como Araujo o Eric García.
> En definitiva se avecinan cosas buenas.



Esto es trolleo o va en serio?

Igual es que ahora van a obligar a tener el cespec bien cuidado.


----------



## Harkkonen (6 Dic 2021)

Nobel1 dijo:


> Buenos días a todos,
> 
> ¿y quién va a surtir a esa delantera de balones? El problema es que Kroos y Modric, a pesar de haber estirado el chicle de su físico, no son eternos. Modric está intentando llegar al Mundial y Kroos ya ha dicho que se retira después del Madrid. La retirada de estos dos futbolistas, junto con la de Benzema que será también al mismo tiempo, va a dejar un hueco mucho más grande de suplir que la venta de Ronaldo porque los dos centrocampistas no tienen suplentes de su nivel ni de cerca. Ese va a ser el problema.
> 
> ...



Casemiro, Valverde, Camavinga, Bruno Iglesias

Hay que fichar a un interior creador


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Casemiro, Valverde, Camavinga, Bruno Iglesias
> 
> Hay que fichar a un interior creador



Es media punta, el noruego está últimamente que se sale. El otro día le marcó gol al United, y hoy también. Cuando llegó, el Arsenal iba último con 0 puntos, y ahora van 5ºs a un punto de la Shempions (Si terminan ganando hoy).


----------



## ccc (6 Dic 2021)

Los del BCN o son estupidos o no se entiende; siguen inventandose historias y algun tonto habra que se crea que en el verano va Haaland para alla:

No rendirse y fichar a Haaland (sport.es)

El Lluis Marscaro como siempre sembrado. Vaya tela.


----------



## ccc (6 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es media punta, el noruego está últimamente que se sale. El otro día le marcó gol al United, y hoy también. Cuando llegó, el Arsenal iba último con 0 puntos, y ahora van 5ºs a un punto de la Shempions (Si terminan ganando hoy).



En muchos foros se rien de el, dicen que es un poca sangre: Para mi Odegaard sigue siendo con Vinicius el unico jugador que puede convertirse en un crack mundial. Entiendo que el madrid lo vendiera, porque no hay una posicion clara para el y porque no esta claro si Brahin, Kubo o incluso Reinier pueden jugar en su posicion ideal, pero el chaval era muy valido con un esquema tipo real sociedad, que es a lo que deberiamos aspirar teniendo a Vini y Mbappe.

Espero que no sea un nuevo caso Llorente o peor, aunque al chaval le deseo lo mejor.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Dic 2021)

Nobel1 dijo:


> Y Florentino nos está llenando el equipo de futbolistas que no son relevo natural de esos futbolistas (Camavigna y los que dice que van a fichar) comprados a precio de Galáctico.



A ver, yo tendría un poco de cuidado afirmando lo que son jugadores con menos de veinticinco años. Con la edad de Camavinga, Modric estaba cedido en la liga bosnia. Con la edad de Valverde, Modric era un mediapuntita pintón en su primer año en el Tottenham.

Llevar un medio campo es lo más difícil en el fútbol moderno, una pequeñísima minoría nace sabiendo (como Busquets, por ejemplo), pero al resto le tocan 5 años de aprendizaje.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (6 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Los del BCN o son estupidos o no se entiende; siguen inventandose historias y algun tonto habra que se crea que en el verano va Haaland para alla:
> 
> No rendirse y fichar a Haaland (sport.es)
> 
> El Lluis Marscaro como siempre sembrado. Vaya tela.



Complejo de noble arruinado que no asume su actual estado de pobreza.

En cualquier caso no me sorprenderia si el gobierno catalan exprimiese mas a Sanchez y le soltara pasta o alguna recalificacion o similar


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (6 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> En muchos foros se rien de el, dicen que es un poca sangre: Para mi Odegaard sigue siendo con Vinicius el unico jugador que puede convertirse en un crack mundial. Entiendo que el madrid lo vendiera, porque no hay una posicion clara para el y porque no esta claro si Brahin, Kubo o incluso Reinier pueden jugar en su posicion ideal, pero el chaval era muy valido con un esquema tipo real sociedad, que es a lo que deberiamos aspirar teniendo a Vini y Mbappe.
> 
> Espero que no sea un nuevo caso Llorente o peor, aunque al chaval le deseo lo mejor.



En el deporte hay algo mas alla del talento, el caracter, el espiritu. Y de eso no lo veo tan sobrado. Buena venta.


----------



## DRIDMA (6 Dic 2021)




----------



## Edu.R (7 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> En el deporte hay algo mas alla del talento, el caracter, el espiritu. Y de eso no lo veo tan sobrado. Buena venta.



Es que estos jugadores nórdicos, salvo excepciones puntuales, son técnicamente muy buenos, pero es verdad que luego tienen por norma general poquísimo carácter. Dinamarca o Suecia, por ejemplo, tienen equipos nacionales muy muy apañados, pero luego no conoces casi a ningún jugador. .

Va en la cultura muchas veces.


----------



## seven up (7 Dic 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> "El Real Madrid sigue sin tener un director deportivo. Una situación inadmisible e intolerable"
> 
> Estamos en diciembre de 2021 y todo sigue igual: el Real Madrid sigue sin tener un director deportivo. Una situación inadmisible e intolerable.
> 
> ...



Mira que soy pro Tito Floren pero todo este artículo lo veo muy ventajista y poco objetivo. Tengo claro de que nunca existirán los aciertos plenos, unas veces se acierta y otras veces se equivoca pero eso de magnificar los aciertos y tapar los errores es muy fullero. Recordemos, Zampard ni vino con la carta de libertad a pesar de estar muy cerca de acabar contrato ni vino con el tobillo partido, vino costando como nadie nunca antes y con muchos kilos de más, el tobillo fue posterior, además tampoco es un recién llegado, son dos temporadas y media, no demostrando al día de hoy absolutamente nada. Sinceramente, lo de Zampard parece que nunca tuvo el más mínimo interés en fichar por nuestro equipo, siendo obligado por el traspaso entre los clubs y que durante su contrato no está dispuesto a hacer otra cosa que no sea cobrar la ficha y comer todo lo que pueda. Respecto a Militao, Vinicius y Rodrigo objetar dos cosas, la primera que pertenecen a un gasto de más de 400 millones de euros y la segunda es que la confianza en ellos fue nula hasta hace poco tiempo. Sin las largas lesiones de Ramos, Marcelo, Zampard, Bale y Kross, estos tres estarían en una situación parecida a la de Jovic, Odegaard, Kubo, Brahim, Ceballos, Reinier o Mariano. No ha habido interés alguno desde el departamento técnico, en hacer una transición ordenada y de rentabilizar a los fichajes. Ahora pongámonos en el caso de que ZZ decide no dar la espantada y se queda a cumplir su contrato, ¿Vini, volvería a ser castigado después de cada gol marcado como pasaba en temporadas anteriores o Zampard se comería su puesto en la titularidad del equipo?. ¿Marcelo, Isco, Zampard y Lucas tendrían las mismos minutos que han tenido esta temporada?. Por último Alaba, ¿alguien duda que si Canelita en Febrero le dice al Tito sí a la renovación hubiera venido Alaba al Real Madrid?.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> En muchos foros se rien de el, dicen que es un poca sangre: Para mi Odegaard sigue siendo con Vinicius el unico jugador que puede convertirse en un crack mundial. Entiendo que el madrid lo vendiera, porque no hay una posicion clara para el y porque no esta claro si Brahin, Kubo o incluso Reinier pueden jugar en su posicion ideal, pero el chaval era muy valido con un esquema tipo real sociedad, que es a lo que deberiamos aspirar teniendo a Vini y Mbappe.
> 
> Espero que no sea un nuevo caso Llorente o peor, aunque al chaval le deseo lo mejor.



A mi no me parece ni medio normal lo que hacen con Odegaard. 

Ayer al Arsenal le remontaron, entrevistaron en la TV a Odegaard después del partido, fueron unas declaraciones muy neutras diciendo que esto no deberia pasarles. Y hoy abres el As, un dia que el Real Madrid juega Champions y en la portada un ODEGAARD SE HARTA.

No sé que hizo o dejo de hacer los meses que estuvo en Madrid, pero la obsesión que hay no me parece ni medio normal .


----------



## filets (7 Dic 2021)

El Barsa-Sevilla fue aplazado antes que el Madrid-Bilbao
El Madrid-Bilbao ya se ha jugado, pero el Barsa-Sevilla todavía no
¿A que esta esperando Tebas? ¿A enero que el Barsa haya hecho mas fichajes?


----------



## filets (7 Dic 2021)




----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> A mi no me parece ni medio normal lo que hacen con Odegaard.
> 
> Ayer al Arsenal le remontaron, entrevistaron en la TV a Odegaard después del partido, fueron unas declaraciones muy neutras diciendo que esto no deberia pasarles. Y hoy abres el As, un dia que el Real Madrid juega Champions y en la portada un ODEGAARD SE HARTA.
> 
> No sé que hizo o dejo de hacer los meses que estuvo en Madrid, pero la obsesión que hay no me parece ni medio normal .



La prensa antimadridista y la antiflorentino desea resaltar cada exito del jugador fuera del Madrid tanto como deseaban su fracaso cuando era jugador blanco.


filets dijo:


> El Barsa-Sevilla fue aplazado antes que el Madrid-Bilbao
> El Madrid-Bilbao ya se ha jugado, pero el Barsa-Sevilla todavía no
> ¿A que esta esperando Tebas? ¿A enero que el Barsa haya hecho mas fichajes?



A que haya ganado tres partidos seguidos y parezca mas posible que consiga los 3 puntos sin demasiada ayuda arbitral.


----------



## Edge2 (7 Dic 2021)

No va mal el inter en la serie A...


----------



## Hannibal (7 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> El Barsa-Sevilla fue aplazado antes que el Madrid-Bilbao
> El Madrid-Bilbao ya se ha jugado, pero el Barsa-Sevilla todavía no
> ¿A que esta esperando Tebas? ¿A enero que el Barsa haya hecho mas fichajes?



A ver, no veamos fantasmas absurdos. Se juega el martes 21 porque la semana pasada el Sevilla jugó Copa.









El Sevilla-Barcelona, el martes 21 de diciembre a las 21:30; el Athletic-Sevilla, el sábado 11 de diciembre


LaLiga confirma el partido aplazado ante el equipo azulgrana y anuncia el partido en San Mamés, que será a las 21:00




www.diariodesevilla.es


----------



## Hannibal (7 Dic 2021)

Por cierto, luego diremos de Ancelotti, pero sin nada en juego Pochettino saca hoy a titularísimos como Messi, conocido por su enorme fondo físico, a Mbappé, Di Maria o Achraf. 
Ojalá no haya ninguna lesión grave y tal


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (7 Dic 2021)

El PSG va ganando 3-0 en la primera parte, cuidado que cuando combinan estos son letales


----------



## fred (7 Dic 2021)

Si somos primeros nos conviene que ningun otro español se clasifique segundo.


----------



## seven up (7 Dic 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Por cierto, luego diremos de Ancelotti, pero sin nada en juego Pochettino saca hoy a titularísimos como Messi, conocido por su enorme fondo físico, a Mbappé, Di Maria o Achraf.
> Ojalá no haya ninguna lesión grave y tal



Y mientras Ramos en casa por tercer partido consecutivo desde su debut en el PSG.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (7 Dic 2021)

seven up dijo:


> Y mientras Ramos en casa por tercer partido consecutivo desde su debut en el PSG.



Era por una fatiga muscular??


----------



## fred (7 Dic 2021)

Casemiro y Mendy apercibidos,ojocuidao con eso.En el City que no se jugaba nada han expulsado a Walker.


----------



## HDR (7 Dic 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Por cierto, luego diremos de Ancelotti, pero sin nada en juego Pochettino saca hoy a titularísimos como Messi, conocido por su enorme fondo físico, a Mbappé, Di Maria o Achraf.



Pochettino siempre me ha parecido un entrenador muy normal, no sé por qué lo inflan tanto.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (7 Dic 2021)

HDR dijo:


> Pochettino siempre me ha parecido un entrenador muy normal, no sé por qué lo inflan tanto.



Es muy mediocre, es el típico subnormal que cuando va ganando 2 o 3-0 su equipo, da lo mismo el rival, ya sea contra Brujas o un Bayern se dedica a "guardar el resultado" y mete a todos atrás, sin ir más lejos ganando su equipo 3-0 en la primera parte haciéndo ese juego le hacen el 3-1, sólo que como el PSG tiene buenas individualidades hacen el cuarto


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (7 Dic 2021)

El inter no tiene a casi ni un moronegro en el 11 inicial


----------



## fachacine (7 Dic 2021)

Partido aquí:









sar41 - Aliez







emb.apl88.me


----------



## xilebo (7 Dic 2021)

Menuda novedad en centro del campo: casemiro, kross y modric. hasta el final


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> El Barsa-Sevilla fue aplazado antes que el Madrid-Bilbao
> El Madrid-Bilbao ya se ha jugado, pero el Barsa-Sevilla todavía no
> ¿A que esta esperando Tebas? ¿A enero que el Barsa haya hecho mas fichajes?





bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> A que haya ganado tres partidos seguidos y parezca mas posible que consiga los 3 puntos sin demasiada ayuda arbitral.



No me seais llorones, joder, que aunque eso fuera verdad nos vendría de perlas que el Barça ganase ese partido.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> No va mal el inter en la serie A...



Ha mejorado mucho, pero no creo que pueda hacer nada en champions, ni ninguno de la serie A. Rival fáicl para octavos.


----------



## Suprimo (7 Dic 2021)

Pillo simio 









Regarder Real Madrid Inter Milan streaming live Real Madrid vs Inter Milan streaming direct


Suivez Real Madrid Inter Milan Streaming HD Voir Real Madrid vs Inter Milan Live direct Real Madrid vs Inter Milan liens streaming pour regarder le match



www.streamonsport.to


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Menuda novedad en centro del campo: casemiro, kross y modric. hasta el final



Su intención es sacar la máxima ventaja posible. Doy por hecho que en Enero va a rotar.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Dic 2021)

Los que (todavía) decís que Vinicius es muy malo, preguntaos por qué hasta equipos buenos como el Sevilla o el Inter le ponen dos y hasta tres tíos en la chepa en cuanto parece que pudiera ser que va a recibir el balón.


----------



## Suprimo (7 Dic 2021)

Ojito que están enfrente


----------



## pepetemete (7 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Los que (todavía) decís que Vinicius es muy malo, preguntaos por qué hasta equipos buenos como el Sevilla o el Inter le ponen dos y hasta tres tíos en la chepa en cuanto parece que pudiera ser que va a recibir el balón.



Es desequilibrante, y ya!

No enamora con su juego, es demasiado irregular.


----------



## Suprimo (7 Dic 2021)

Y otro aviso


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Dic 2021)

Golazo.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (7 Dic 2021)

antonio cruz


----------



## Suprimo (7 Dic 2021)

Golazo de Kross, pinta a buen partido


----------



## Suprimo (7 Dic 2021)

Vaya cagadas en defensa


----------



## Tubiegah (7 Dic 2021)

valón de horo


----------



## Suprimo (7 Dic 2021)

Son un poco cabrones con la repetición y los ángulos de la cámara


----------



## Señor Moscoso (7 Dic 2021)

No la olemos en el centro del campo


----------



## fachacine (7 Dic 2021)

Jovic muy estático


----------



## Suprimo (7 Dic 2021)

Rodrigo el patapalo


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (7 Dic 2021)

joder rodrigo.... 20 latigazos al descanso.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Dic 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> joder rodrigo.... 20 latigazos al descanso.



Menudo pata chula. Ni Raul en sus mejores tiempos.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (7 Dic 2021)

Si empatan a puntos el Atleti y el Milan, ¿quién queda por delante? En la clasificación de Google sale que el Milan y en la del Marca que el Atleti.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Dic 2021)

EL Asensio oscurito. Lo ves jugar y dices, joder, eso es un tío de 20 goles por temporada, luego miras en la Wikipedia y ha metido 2.


----------



## fachacine (7 Dic 2021)

No es por nada pero Militao se está ganando la renovación con mejora de sueldo y aumento de cláusula por si acaso


----------



## barullo (7 Dic 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Si empatan a puntos el Atleti y el Milan, ¿quién queda por delante? En la clasificación de Google sale que el Milan y en la del Marca que el Atleti.



Creo que el Milán por goal average


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Dic 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Si empatan a puntos el Atleti y el Milan, ¿quién queda por delante? En la clasificación de Google sale que el Milan y en la del Marca que el Atleti.



El Oporto, que importa la uefa


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Dic 2021)

pues de momento el liderato de grupo esta amarrado. pero de nuevo camavinga y valverde en el banquillo. me parece que no hay razon para que modric o kross no se queden en el banquillo en esta segunda mitad. y si dan descanso a viniius y ponen a ausencio tambien me pareceria bien. 
es vital darle un mazazo animico a la liga el domingo.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Dic 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Si empatan a puntos el Atleti y el Milan, ¿quién queda por delante? En la clasificación de Google sale que el Milan y en la del Marca que el Atleti.



En caso de empate a puntos, el Atleti necesita un +1 para quedar delante. Si el Milan gana 2-1, el Atleti tiene que ganar de 2 goles.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Dic 2021)

Joder no sabía que jugaba el Madrid, cada día me siento más fuera de este foro, desde que mis nueva familia catalonians me ha aceptado, allí se respira valors y gusto por la posesió y la triangulació.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (7 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder no sabía que jugaba el Madrid, cada día me siento más fuera de este foro, desde que mis nueva familia catalonians me ha aceptado, allí se respira valors y gusto por la posesió y la triangulació.



allí te necesitan más. ve, ve y haz tu magia


----------



## Scardanelli (7 Dic 2021)

Deberías llevar algún gol mal. Y se nota que estamos estirando mucho a los del centro del campo, cada vez hay menos fuelle.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Dic 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> allí te necesitan más. ve, ve y haz tu magia




En ocasiones pienso en vosotros, alguna vez siento melancolía, pero es inevitable, ya no puedo mirar atrás, allí somos una familia.

Voy a bajar a comprar cocaína que se me hace tarde.


----------



## Scardanelli (7 Dic 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Jovic muy estático



Está jugando razonablemente bien. Acaba de montar un ataque con un toque de cabeza. Hay más jugador de lo que hemos visto hasta ahora.


----------



## Scardanelli (7 Dic 2021)

Yo creo que hay que sacar a Modric. Este exceso de minutos no le ayuda.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Dic 2021)

Jovic no va a triunfar en el Madrid,transmite una imagen de desidia en cada balón que toca que en el Bernabéu no gusta nada,salvo que marque un saco de goles...

Incluso cuando lo hace bien,es la imagen...


----------



## Suprimo (7 Dic 2021)

Cuidao que se enciende limitao


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Jovic no va a triunfar en el Madrid,transmite una imagen de desidia en cada balón que toca que en el Bernabéu no gusta nada,salvo que marque un saco de goles...
> 
> Incluso cuando lo hace bien,es la imagen...





Jovic y Mariano cómo pareja titular donde resaltaría y triunfaría serían en el FC Barcelona, allí aprenderían cosas.


----------



## Suprimo (7 Dic 2021)

Pues adios Varella


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Jovic no va a triunfar en el Madrid,transmite una imagen de desidia en cada balón que toca que en el Bernabéu no gusta nada,salvo que marque un saco de goles...
> 
> Incluso cuando lo hace bien,es la imagen...



Por definición, el delantero suplente nunca triunfa. Con que esté aseadito y arregle un par de partidos al año (ya lleva uno), nos vale.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pues adios Varella



vaya expulsion mas gilipollesca. creo que una amarilla para el y nada para militao era lo mejor. por otro lado, el partido se va a poner bronco y vidal en el campo, temo por vinicius o alguno de los importantes del madrid....


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Dic 2021)

Italiano gilipollas se autoexpulsa y se pierde la ida de octavos por cargar a por un balón intrascendente en un partido intrascendente con un negraco que le saca dos cabezas.

No voy a decir que me dé pena.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Dic 2021)

Barella y Carrasco, CI = 60


----------



## Suprimo (7 Dic 2021)

Ahora van más suavecitos con las quejas los del Inter


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Dic 2021)

Igual que se pitan muchos penaltitos esto ha sido una expulsioncita...

El reglamento no lo dice,pero también hay que tener en cuenta que es cargarse el partido para el espectador,por una chorrada (que si,que le ha agredido...)


----------



## Señor Moscoso (7 Dic 2021)

Ausencio ha hecho su gol, ahora a cogerse una excedencia y unos moscosos


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Dic 2021)

Lo ya sabido de Asensio,con todo a favor sin presión le pega muy bien a la bola...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Dic 2021)

Vaya chicharro


----------



## Edu.R (7 Dic 2021)

Pues hala, 2-0 y al bombo.

Me voy a Oporto a ver si gosto o no.


----------



## Suprimo (7 Dic 2021)

Les tiene que haber preñado el nvcleo de cojones un gol de Ausencio


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Dic 2021)

Al final se va a clasificar el pateti,es que ni en navidad le dan una alegría a uno


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Lo ya sabido de Asensio,con todo a favor sin presión le pega muy bien a la bola...



el rey de los goles intrascendentes. para poner el 3-1, el 4-0, el 2-0 con golazos es el mejor. ahora hasta dentro de mes y medio no vuelve a hacer nada.


----------



## vurvujo (7 Dic 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Yo creo que hay que sacar a Modric. Este exceso de minutos no le ayuda.



Pues va a jugar los 90 minutos. Ancelotti y sus viejos vicios.


----------



## Scardanelli (7 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Lo ya sabido de Asensio,con todo a favor sin presión le pega muy bien a la bola...



Si el fútbol fuera solo disparar a puerta, Asensio sería top. Sigo pensando que hay un buen delantero, ahí en algún sitio, si lo alejas de la banda…


----------



## Señor Moscoso (7 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Al final se va a clasificar el pateti,es que ni en navidad le dan una alegría a uno



Mañana está Javi en alemania


----------



## vurvujo (7 Dic 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Ausencio ha hecho su gol, ahora a cogerse una excedencia y unos moscosos



Asensio cuando mejor funciona es cuando se sabe suplente.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Dic 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Mañana está Javi en alemania



Confiemos


----------



## Scardanelli (7 Dic 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Mañana está Javi en alemania



Está el _sespet_ alto, no se puede jugar en ese campo.


----------



## HDR (7 Dic 2021)

vurvujo dijo:


> Asensio cuando mejor funciona es cuando se sabe suplente.



Lo estaba pensando cuando he visto que iba a salir, yo lo usaría para eso, sacarlo en los últimos 20 minutos para dar descanso a los titulares.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (7 Dic 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Está el _sespet_ alto, no se puede jugar en ese campo.



Desde que se confirmó su fitchatge lo dejaron de cortar


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Dic 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Mañana está Javi en alemania



Había alguien que hacía las matemáticas de los bombos en este hilo, creo, pero si se clasifica el Barça (doy por hecho que Villarreal, Sevilla y Atleti también), si no me equivoco nos pueden tocar sólo tres rivales en octavos: el PSG, el segundo del grupo Chelsea/Juve (sobre el papel podría ser el Chelsea perfectamente, están empatados y el Chelsea creo que juega fuera contra el Zenit) y el Sporting de Lisboa.

Más allá de los lols, nos interesa mucho, pero mucho que palmen todos los españoles posibles mañana.


----------



## fred (7 Dic 2021)

Todos los caminos nos conducen al PSG.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (7 Dic 2021)

Mañana como los boches salgan enfadados pueden tener mas goles que Javi possesió. Yo me pasaré por aqui porque la noche puede ser épica


----------



## Edu.R (7 Dic 2021)

El Atleti, aunque ha ganado 0-3, las ha pasado putísimas. Resultado muy engañoso.

Veremos mañana los otros grupos para ver posibles rivales.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (7 Dic 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Mañana como los boches salgan enfadados pueden tener mas goles que Javi possesió. Yo me pasaré por aqui porque la noche puede ser épica



hombre si el levandoski quiere venir al madrit tendrá que ganarse a la afición


----------



## Squall Leonhart (7 Dic 2021)

Que golaco Asensio, el gol de la jornada


----------



## ccc (7 Dic 2021)

No se lo que pasara de aqui a marzo, pero con est equitpo no tenemos posibilidades con liverpools, chelseas o cities de la vida; lo de kroos, casemiro y modric no se sostiene.

Carleto mientras tanto a lo suyo: Hoy aunque tarde han salido todos, menos uno: Isco, este si que va a quedar para chupar banquillo


----------



## Roedr (7 Dic 2021)

fred dijo:


> Todos los caminos nos conducen al PSG.



Mal rollo. Ramos recuperado en modo Dios atacando de cabeza nuestra defensa... y la cosa puede poner demasiada tensión al fichaje de Bappe o si llega fichado mucha tensión para que demuestre su profesionalidad jodiéndonos.


----------



## Roedr (7 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> No se lo que pasara de aqui a marzo, pero con est equitpo no tenemos posibilidades con liverpools, chelseas o cities de la vida; lo de kroos, casemiro y modric no se sostiene.
> 
> Carleto mientras tanto a lo suyo: Hoy aunque tarde han salido todos, menos uno: Isco, este si que va a quedar para chupar banquillo



Isco está en una espiral autodestructiva total. Lo de Antonio Vega es una broma comparado con lo de este pollo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Isco está en una espiral autodestructiva total. Lo de Antonio Vega es una broma comparado con lo de este pollo.



el VEGANISMO es cancer


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (7 Dic 2021)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Que golaco Asensio, el gol de la jornada



Tu le dices mañaco y nosotros maricón, flojo, pecho frío, "que tiren otros del carro", ausencio ...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Atleti, aunque ha ganado 0-3, las ha pasado putísimas. Resultado muy engañoso.
> 
> Veremos mañana los otros grupos para ver posibles rivales.



El problema de esto es que van al domingo con la moral por las nubes.


----------



## Hannibal (7 Dic 2021)

fred dijo:


> Todos los caminos nos conducen al PSG.



UEFA encabronada contra nosotros por la Superliga + jeque que sobornará hasta a los stewards de la UEFA para ganar Champions el año del mundial = robo a mano armada.

Aunque también puede dar para eliminación histórica; no sería la primera vez que levantamos una orejona con todo en contra.

Joder, hasta empieza a ponerme cachondo la idea de eliminar al PSG en octavos...


----------



## Roedr (7 Dic 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Tu le dices mañaco y nosotros maricón, flojo, pecho frío, "que tiren otros del carro", ausencio ...



Tampoco hay que ser tan cruel. Fue honesto en decir lo que pensaba. Evidentemente no tiene personalidad para tirar de ningún carro. Pero tampoco es su culpa, ese tipo de cosas se tienen o no, es como pedirle a Messi facilidad de palabra. Es un buen jugador de banquillo y ya está. Este tipo de perfil es necesario en un gran equipo.


----------



## Roedr (7 Dic 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> UEFA encabronada contra nosotros por la Superliga + jeque que sobornará hasta a los stewards de la UEFA para ganar Champions el año del mundial = robo a mano armada.
> 
> Aunque también puede dar para eliminación histórica; no sería la primera vez que levantamos una orejona con todo en contra.
> 
> Joder, hasta empieza a ponerme cachondo la idea de eliminar al PSG en octavos...



Cualquiera menos PSG. Veo a Ramos marcándonos dos de cabeza.

Yo todavía me acuerdo de Morientes con el Mónaco... que mal yuyu.


----------



## Roedr (7 Dic 2021)

El Barella menudo bobo. Seguro que ahora lo están crujiendo en el vestuario. Los italianos son muy inteligentes en los deportes colectivos y este tipo de imbecilidades que hacen daño al grupo no se toleran.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Dic 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Joder, hasta empieza a ponerme cachondo la idea de eliminar al PSG en octavos...



No sería la primera vez.

De todas formas, no dramaticemos. En el peorísimo de los casos, la probabilidad de que nos tocase el PSG sería de un 33%, y para eso tienen que cumplir los 3 españoles mañana. Por cada uno que falle, es otro rival que nos puede tocar.

Y también os digo, el PSG tiene una delantera terrible, pero como equipo en global, es peor que el nuestro. Por supuesto que nos puede eliminar, pero yo creo que estaría 60-40 a nuestro favor.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Dic 2021)

Primeros: Man. City, Liverpool, Ajax, Real Madrid, Bayern, Man. United, Chelsea*, Ganador Paco grupo G.
Segundos: PSG, At.Madrid, Sp. Portugal, Inter de Milán, Juventus*, Barcelona/Benfica, Villarreal/Atalanta, 2º Paco grupo G.

*Virtualmente, ya que puede ser que el Chelsea no gane al Zenit.


----------



## ccc (7 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Cualquiera menos PSG. Veo a Ramos marcándonos dos de cabeza.
> 
> Yo todavía me acuerdo de Morientes con el Mónaco... que mal yuyu.



Pues a mi si nos toca el PSG no tendria miedo: Messi y Neymar no corren: Al menos nuestro medio del campo puede respirar y despues tienes a Vini y en la defensa tienes a 2 tios como Alaba y Militao: Yo soy el PSG y tendria panico.

El problema lo tienes con el City, con el Liverpool, con el Chelsea o con el Bayern: Equipos que no te dejan respirar, que no te dejan jugar y que tienen mucha calidad: En mi opinion, nosotros ya tenemos equipo para al menos estar ahi, pero no con Modric, Kroos y Casemiro: Ese trio esta siempre superado por equipos de medio pelo.


----------



## Roedr (7 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Pues a mi si nos toca el PSG no tendria miedo: Messi y Neymar no corren: Al menos nuestro medio del campo puede respirar y despues tienes a Vini y en la defensa tienes a 2 tios como Alaba y Militao: Yo soy el PSG y tendria panico.
> 
> El problema lo tienes con el City, con el Liverpool, con el Chelsea o con el Bayern: Equipos que no te dejan respirar, que no te dejan jugar y que tienen mucha calidad: En mi opinion, nosotros ya tenemos equipo para al menos estar ahi, pero no con Modric, Kroos y Casemiro: Ese trio esta siempre superado por equipos de medio pelo.



A mí lo que me da miedo es Ramos y el rollo Bappe, no el City, que coincido son una banda.


----------



## Hannibal (7 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> No sería la primera vez.
> 
> De todas formas, no dramaticemos. En el peorísimo de los casos, la probabilidad de que nos tocase el PSG sería de un 33%, y para eso tienen que cumplir los 3 españoles mañana. Por cada uno que falle, es otro rival que nos puede tocar.
> 
> Y también os digo, el PSG tiene una delantera terrible, pero como equipo en global, es peor que el nuestro. Por supuesto que nos puede eliminar, pero yo creo que estaría 60-40 a nuestro favor.



El PSG como equipo no me da tantísimo miedo. Nos puede ganar, pues claro, como casi cualquiera de los que van a pasar de ronda.

Lo que me da más miedo es " el entorno".


----------



## Edu.R (7 Dic 2021)

Para mi los rivales a evitar al máximo son Liverpool, Bayern, Man. City y Chelsea. Para mi esos son los 4 mejores que hay ahora mismo en Europa. No son invencibles, pero son los mejores.

Obviamente el Sporting de Portugal o el Lille (Por ejemplo) pues son más fáciles que el PSG o la Juventus (Que tampoco esta muy allá, pero sabes que te va a pelear mucho), pero creo que no somos peores que ninguno del segundo bombo (Salvo que mañana el Chelsea la lie y se vaya al bombo 2).

El Atleti ya puede rezar para que le toque el del grupo G, el United o como mucho el Ajax.


----------



## ccc (8 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> A mí lo que me da miedo es Ramos y el rollo Bappe, no el City, que coincido son una banda.



Hazme caso: Por ramos no te preocupes; lo mejor que nos podria pasar es que fuera titular: Las risas que nos podemos pegar con Vini y Rodrygo dejandolo atras 10 metros en una carrera de 20.


----------



## vurvujo (8 Dic 2021)

Para octavos me gusta el PSG, pero me pido el Benfica.
Implica que el 8arsa estará en la Europa League y lo llorones culés no podrán decir que nos tocó un equipo fácil.


----------



## filets (8 Dic 2021)

Yo pido
Madrid - Benfica
Atl-PSG con gol de SR4 en el minuto 95


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2021)

Ey en el otro partido del grupo el sheriff empato a 1 gracias a un pase del traore ese ..que supuestamente había tenido un infarto y tal..
O quizá mintió..


----------



## loquehayqueoir (8 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Pues a mi si nos toca el PSG no tendria miedo: Messi y Neymar no corren: Al menos nuestro medio del campo puede respirar y despues tienes a Vini y en la defensa tienes a 2 tios como Alaba y Militao: Yo soy el PSG y tendria panico.



Neymar es un futbolista como la copa de un pino. Pero como es un poco payaso y bastante gilipollas, le persigue la leyenda negra de que es un vago y un regatitos sin sustancia. Y además los franceses lo inflan a patadas y se pasa media temporada lesionado. Yo no lo querría en mi equipo por estas razones, pero una cosa no quita a la otra.

Neymar al 100% corre, defiende y baja a hacer trabajos sucios no sólo más que Messi (no es difícil) sino bastante más que Mbappé también.


----------



## DRIDMA (8 Dic 2021)

Me da el pálpito a que hoy el VARsa gana en Munich... se le ha puesto la cosa cojonuda, estadio vacío, múltiples bajas y el efecto Xavi a tope.


----------



## DRIDMA (8 Dic 2021)

Yo prefiero el Sporting de Lisboa.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Me da el pálpito a que hoy el VARsa gana en Munich... se le ha puesto la cosa cojonuda, estadio vacío, múltiples bajas y el efecto Xavi a tope.



yseguramente el bayern sacara el equipo C.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (8 Dic 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> yseguramente el bayern sacara el equipo C.



Si yo fuese el Bayern haria todo lo posible por dejar fuera a un competidor serio por el titulo.

Pero claro, igual consideran que un hipotetico Real Madrid - PSG en octavos es mas interesante que eliminar a este BCN.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Si yo fuese el Bayern haria todo lo posible por dejar fuera a un competidor serio por el titulo.



Después del 2-8, ¿tu crees que el Bayern considera algo al Barcelona?

Los no habituales saldrán a demostrar que valen, y si mediada la 2° parte la cosa no va bien, el Bayern sacará la artilleria pesada.

En condiciones normales el Barcelona en Munich tendría un 10% de opciones de no perder, con la situación que hay pueden subir a un 30% y que el Benfica gane tampoco es seguro. Al final está casi 50-50 la cosa.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2021)

Si está Eric García pierde el barsa


----------



## loquehayqueoir (8 Dic 2021)

El entrenador del Bayern creo que dijo ayer que aparte de las bajas (que son por protocolo COVID la mayoría, o sea que tampoco se las está inventando), va a salir con todo. Si de verdad pone a Muller, Lewandowski, Coman y Sané, los otros 7 podríamos ser tú, yo y 5 foreros random.


----------



## The Replicant (8 Dic 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> el efecto Xavi a tope.


----------



## xilebo (8 Dic 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Yo prefiero el Sporting de Lisboa.



Ese es bueno y ya vendra gente diciendo de la potra del real madrid en los sorteos como le toque ese  

*PSG y Sporting, posibles rivales del Madrid; United, Bayern, City y Ajax, posibles rivales del Atlético*

Cuatro plazas aún en juego para el sorteo de octavos de final del próximo lunes


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (8 Dic 2021)

fred dijo:


> Si somos primeros nos conviene que ningun otro español se clasifique segundo.



Felicidades!


----------



## Roedr (8 Dic 2021)

Hay información actualizada del estado de Der Rasen en el Allianz?


----------



## HDR (8 Dic 2021)

Id preparando las palomitas


----------



## fred (8 Dic 2021)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Felicidades!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 863589



Y? He dicho alguna mentira? aquí cada uno tira por sus intereses y si todos los españoles quedan segundos al Madrid le tocan PSG,Sporting y ahora Chelsea,vamos un sorteo de pvta madre.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Dic 2021)

Ojo que Chelsea va palmando en San Petersburgo... se iría al bombo de los segundos. Necesita dos goles.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (8 Dic 2021)

Tiene pinta de que el Bayern no se va a tomar el partido muy en serio: *Neuer; Pavard, Süle, Upamecano, Davies; Musiala, Tolisso; Sane, Müller, Coman; y Lewandowski.*


----------



## Roedr (8 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ojo que Chelsea va palmando en San Petersburgo... se iría al bombo de los segundos. Necesita dos goles.



uafff yo soy de los forofos que cree que si el año anterior llegamos contra el Chelsea sin medio equipo diezmado por la lesiones, pasamos la eliminatoria.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (8 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> uafff yo soy de los forofos que cree que si el año anterior llegamos contra el Chelsea sin medio equipo diezmado por la lesiones, pasamos la eliminatoria.



Shur, nos pasaron por encima táctica y físicamente, y este año son los mismos más Lukaku en lugar de la escopeta de feria alemana del año pasado.

Que sí, que pudimos pasar con un poco de suerte de nuestra parte, pero es que si hubiesen tenido un poco de suerte de su parte nos hubiesen cascado 4 en cada uno de los dos partidos.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que el Bayern no se va a tomar el partido muy en serio: *Neuer; Pavard, Süle, Upamecano, Davies; Musiala, Tolisso; Sane, Müller, Coman; y Lewandowski.*



Uf, buena paja puede caer.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (8 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Uf, buena paja puede caer.



Y buen lefazo le puede caer al Barcelona...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Hay información actualizada del estado de Der Rasen en el Allianz?



4 micras más alto de lo que le gusta a javier. mal empezamos


----------



## Edu.R (8 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Y buen lefazo le puede caer al Barcelona...



Hola guapos, quereis deutsche warme Milch?


----------



## Wasi (8 Dic 2021)

Me estoy frotando las manos


----------



## Edu.R (8 Dic 2021)

El Chelsea remonta gracias a Werner, debe ser el primer partido bueno que hace el alemán desde que está en Londres.


----------



## Roedr (8 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Shur, nos pasaron por encima táctica y físicamente, y este año son los mismos más Lukaku en lugar de la escopeta de feria alemana del año pasado.
> 
> Que sí, que pudimos pasar con un poco de suerte de nuestra parte, pero es que si hubiesen tenido un poco de suerte de su parte nos hubiesen cascado 4 en cada uno de los dos partidos.



El equipo estaba diezmado. Jugó hasta Ramos lesionado y Mendy, que es capital, tres cuartos de lo mismo. Ni pudimos recuperar a Valverde.
Dudo mucho que la eliminatoria hubiera sido igual con el equipo medianamente sano. Una semanas antes, con menos lesionados, enculamos al Liverpool.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Dic 2021)

Gulasss del Zenit en el 94'. Tócate los cojones. Al bombo 2.


----------



## fred (8 Dic 2021)

Empieza cojonuda la noche.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Dic 2021)

Pues como se metan todos los españoles 2°, PSG, Chelsea o Sporting de Portugal en el cruce.

Alguno probablemente fallará, pero... al final los bombos van a tener más equilibrio del que podría parecer.


----------



## fred (8 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues como se metan todos los españoles 2°, PSG, Chelsea o Sporting de Portugal en el cruce.
> 
> Alguno probablemente fallará, pero... al final los bombos van a tener más equilibrio del que podría parecer.



Tiene la pinta que va a haber una eliminatoria terrorífica y otra de chichinabo,como ciertamente suele ocurrir.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (8 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> El equipo estaba diezmado. Jugó hasta Ramos lesionado y Mendy, que es capital, tres cuartos de lo mismo. Ni pudimos recuperar a Valverde.
> Dudo mucho que la eliminatoria hubiera sido igual con el equipo medianamente sano. Una semanas antes, con menos lesionados, enculamos al Liverpool.



Eso nunca se puede saber, pero seamos realistas, el Chelsea pasó fácil y tuvimos suerte de no llevarnos 4 o 5 goles más de los que nos llevamos. Eso es mucha diferencia para compensar con un par de lesionados de menos.

El Liverpool te recuerdo que jugó con su quinto y sexto central los dos partidos, eh. Si en lugar de Phillips, que es más malo que la carne de pescuezo, y un turco infame que tenían cedido del Schalke (hoy equipo de Segunda) juega Van Dijk, a ver quién encula a quien. Es como si nosotros nos presentamos con un central del Castilla y un tío que nos ha cedido el Udinese porque no les sirve.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Eso nunca se puede saber, pero seamos realistas, el Chelsea pasó fácil y tuvimos suerte de no llevarnos 4 o 5 goles más de los que nos llevamos. Eso es mucha diferencia para compensar con un par de lesionados de menos.
> 
> El Liverpool te recuerdo que jugó con su quinto y sexto central los dos partidos, eh. Si en lugar de Phillips, que es más malo que la carne de pescuezo, y un turco infame que tenían cedido del Schalke (hoy equipo de Segunda) juega Van Dijk, a ver quién encula a quien. Es como si nosotros nos presentamos con un central del Castilla y un tío que nos ha cedido el Udinese porque no les sirve.



Bueno el estilo del Liverpool de correr y correr hacen que lleguen machacados como el año pasado o el anterior....
Y el Chelsea veo que no es una roca como el año pasado .


----------



## Señor Moscoso (8 Dic 2021)

Libreta en mano me hallo para aprender de futbol y jardinería


----------



## loquehayqueoir (8 Dic 2021)

A ver si el Benfica gana, que yo eso tampoco lo tengo tan claro.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (8 Dic 2021)

fred dijo:


> Tiene la pinta que va a haber una eliminatoria terrorífica y otra de chichinabo,como ciertamente suele ocurrir.



Bueno, equilibrio tampoco, los del bombo 1 firman que les toque un Sevilla o un Villarreal hoy mismo con la sangre de su primogénito. La gracia es que nosotros no tenemos esa opción.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2021)

sin publico otra vez a ver un entrenamiento


----------



## Edu.R (8 Dic 2021)

De momento el Dinamo de Kiev con el fallo del mes, y el Lille ganando, sería un Primero de grupo bastante Paco. Está interesante la noche.


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Dic 2021)

Joder,veo el campo vacío y ya no sé si lo he soñado todo y aún estamos en 2020...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (8 Dic 2021)

Cuánto cuesta el Davies ese o cuándo acaba contrato? La virgen, cómo corre.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (8 Dic 2021)

Estan en manos de Aytekin


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2021)

parece una pachanga sin publico..


----------



## pepitoburbujas (8 Dic 2021)

Pues el Benfica se ha puesto 2-0, después de haber fallado los rusos una clarísima. Tiene que ganar el barsa.
Y acaba de marcar el Bayern..


----------



## HArtS (8 Dic 2021)

Gol de Müller.


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Dic 2021)

El barca ya va planificando la Europa league para marzo...

El Bayern da la sensación de ir a medio gas y aún así ganan relativamente cómodo.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (8 Dic 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Gol de Muller.



Muller? Y quien es Muller?


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Dic 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Muller? Y quien es Muller?



Yo cononozco a "miular" ese que dice el forero no se quién es 

Mitad golazo de Sane,mitad cantada de Ter Stegen...el barca ya está en la mierda absoluta


----------



## HArtS (8 Dic 2021)

Que rápido es Pavard.

Carrera entre Pavard y Dembelé (que es muy veloz) por un balón largo y Pavard llega primero.

Pd: Golazo de Sané.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (8 Dic 2021)

Hala


----------



## Malvender (8 Dic 2021)

Joder, qué risa


----------



## Edu.R (8 Dic 2021)

Aytekin aun puede hacer un buen trabajo en Lisboa, no cantemos victoria.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (8 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo cononozco a "miular" ese que dice el forero no se quién es
> 
> Mitad golazo de Sane,mitad cantada de Ter Stegen...el barca ya está en la mierda absoluta



Eso lo dijo hace años un tolili en el chirincirco y ahora miulah es el que más le ha marcado al farsa


----------



## The Replicant (8 Dic 2021)

el céspet esta fatal tu


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Dic 2021)

Lo de gol de muller al barsa ya es tradicion XD


----------



## pepitoburbujas (8 Dic 2021)

Viendo al barsa hoy, me he acordado de aquello que contaba José María García en directo:
- Oye, sabes por qué al XXX (equipo que iba mal) le llaman la morena de 12 años?
- No, por?
- Porque no tiene delantera y se le está poniendo la cosa negra.

Si lo dice hoy , lo empapelan.


----------



## Hannibal (8 Dic 2021)

Pues resulta que habían creado una entrada en la Wikipedia para el término "milagro en Munich", y a esta hora ya la han borrado 





__





Cargando…






es.m.wikipedia.org





Qué poca fe tienen en su equipo.

Además, si yo fuera Xavi ponía a todo el cuerpo técnico y suplentes a recortar el césped a bocados y así ganaba seguro.


----------



## cebollo (8 Dic 2021)

Los próximos días los barcelonistas nos van a llenar el foro de hilos del tipo. 

-¿Por qué el fútbol ya no le interesa a nadie? 
- ¿Cuando se fue a la mierda el fútbol? 
- El ganchillo paralimpico transexual es el deporte del futuro.


----------



## HArtS (8 Dic 2021)

Sané falla un gol increíble.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Dic 2021)

Gol del Salzburgo, el Sevilla ahora necesita dos goles.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 Dic 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Los próximos días los barcelonistas nos van a llenar el foro de hilos del tipo.
> 
> -¿Por qué el fútbol ya no le interesa a nadie?
> - ¿Cuando se fue a la mierda el fútbol?
> - El ganchillo paralimpico transexual es el deporte del futuro.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Dic 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Los próximos días los barcelonistas nos van a llenar el foro de hilos del tipo.
> 
> -¿Por qué el fútbol ya no le interesa a nadie?
> - ¿Cuando se fue a la mierda el fútbol?
> - El ganchillo paralimpico transexual es el deporte del futuro.



Yo viví eso en mi infancia

Mientras la Quinta del Buitre arrasaba en España y competía en Europa, en el kolejioh nos decían que el baloncesto era el deporte mas vibrante y en el canal 33 ponian NFL y llos cules erna todos fans de Joe Montana y de los San Francisco 49ers

Luego, con el "Dream Team" ya nadie sabía ni las reglas del futbol americano y el baloncesto pasó a ser una pachanga


----------



## loquehayqueoir (8 Dic 2021)

Por cierto, Lopetegui crack y tal pero está haciendo el más absoluto de los ridículos en un grupo que da risa.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Por cierto, Lopetegui crack y tal pero está haciendo el más absoluto de los ridículos en un grupo que da risa.



perdio la rocosidad defensiva desde que el konde no ficho por el chelsea..y anda vagueando


----------



## Señor Moscoso (8 Dic 2021)

Possesió 59 bayern 41 farsa NOOOOORRR!


----------



## HArtS (8 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Por cierto, Lopetegui crack y tal pero está haciendo el más absoluto de los ridículos en un grupo que da risa.



Lo he dicho 100 veces: Lopetegui es un pésimo entrenador.

Pd: Gol de Musiala.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Lo he dicho 100 veces: Lopetegui es un pésimo entrenador.
> 
> Pd: Gol de Musiala.



y expulsion


----------



## The Replicant (8 Dic 2021)

la santrada la ramatada i al gal (3)


----------



## loquehayqueoir (8 Dic 2021)

Cómo se está poniendo la tarde. Ya si eliminan al Villarreal pa que nos pueda tocar el Atalanta quedaría redonda.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2021)

porque los paises germanos estan sin publico queda cutre de cojones


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Dic 2021)

Jjajajajajajaa

Perdonad que me ría

Jajajajajajjajajajajajajaja


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Cómo se está poniendo la tarde. Ya si eliminan al Villarreal pa que nos pueda tocar el Atalanta quedaría redonda.



no me fiaria de un equipo italiano


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Dic 2021)

Lo de las tundas que se lleva el barca con este equipo también es algo exagerado,otros equipos supuestamente inferiores también pierden,pero muchos compiten y dan guerra,lo del barca ya se toma como un trámite el llevarse 3 o 4...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (8 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Cómo se está poniendo la tarde. Ya si eliminan al Villarreal pa que nos pueda tocar el Atalanta quedaría redonda.



Uff, no estes tan feliz, aunque el benfica gana 2-0, el dinamo le esta dando un baño de posesion....


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Lo de las tundas que se lleva el barca con este equipo también es algo exagerado,otros equipos supuestamente inferiores también pierden,pero muchos compiten y dan guerra,lo del barca ya se toma como un trámite el llevarse 3 o 4...



A ver, que alguien nos recopile lo del Bayern vs ellos.

Y gol de Muller y tal


----------



## Señor Moscoso (8 Dic 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> A ver, que alguien nos recopile lo del Bayern vs ellos.
> 
> Y gol de Muller y tal



Para los kartoffel es un entrenamiento


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2021)

este año todos los equpos españoles estan derroidos fisica y mentalmente


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2021)

hasta el ateltico estaba derroido..hasta que se lio a HOSTIAS


----------



## Señor Moscoso (8 Dic 2021)

El menphis este me recuerda a isco trotando


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (8 Dic 2021)

¿De dónde ha sacado el Bayern a los negros de los cambios? Yo creo que a alguno lo han invitado para hacer la gracia.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2021)

genial el kounde se ha cargado al portero del redbull...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2021)

no me pediria el redbull.. tienen muchos negros que corren que se las pelan


----------



## Walter Sobchak (8 Dic 2021)

Pues parece que el problema no era Koeman.


----------



## The Replicant (8 Dic 2021)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Pues parece que el problema no era Koeman.



yo no veo ninguna diferencia de como juegan antes y despues


----------



## DRIDMA (8 Dic 2021)




----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 Dic 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



la ola de catalanofobia se extiende por europa de manera imparapla. debemos hacer algo.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (8 Dic 2021)

Entre que han aguantado 20 min, la lesion de chordi alpa, el cespet que parecia un maizal de kentucky, el benfica que ganaba por culpa de aytekin, las cantadas de ter stegen y que solo se han comido 3 igual que koeman, el cuento de Javi va a seguir

Yo he visto un partido con fundamentos y valors, gente joven de la masia, etc, hay esperanza

A jugar la copa de ferias


----------



## Ritalapollera (8 Dic 2021)

Jajajajajajajajaja a mamarla culerdos






Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 Dic 2021)

@aytekindevuelvelapasta


----------



## josemanuelb (8 Dic 2021)

El Farsa del jardinero a la europa league y a -16 en liga jajaja.


----------



## cebollo (8 Dic 2021)

Lo de caer eliminados en la primera fase no les pasaba desde Christanval, Petit, Dutruel, Gabri y Coco. Y Rexach de entrenador.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Dic 2021)

Buf, pues después del 3-0 en Lisboa de finales de septiembre empecé a pensar que podría ser, pero al final ha sucedido... si.

AL CARRER.

Creo que ahora ponemos aun más en valor las 2-3 temporadas que tuvimos de "transición", en las que si, bajamos el nivel, pero siempre peleamos todo lo que pudimos.

Ahora tenemos como posibles a 5 rivales (Que podrían ser 6 con el Atalanta): PSG, Chelsea, Sp. Portugal, Benfica y Salzburgo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Buf, pues después del 3-0 en Lisboa de finales de septiembre empecé a pensar que podría ser, pero al final ha sucedido... si.
> 
> AL CARRER.
> 
> ...



Pues yo evitaria al salburgo..tienen muchos jovenes con hambre ,,y negros que corren mucho


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (8 Dic 2021)

La coña de todo esto es que el barcelona no es ni de lejos el equipo mas duro de la uefa league!!.
Entre el sevilla, el oporto, el leipzig...

Wahahahaha


----------



## Ritalapollera (8 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> La coña de todo esto es que el barcelona no es ni de lejos el equipo mas duro de la uefa league!!.
> Entre el sevilla, el oporto, el leipzig...
> 
> Wahahahaha



El Sevilla es una de las decenas de putitas del far$a, se dejarían ganar 100%.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DRIDMA (8 Dic 2021)




----------



## DRIDMA (8 Dic 2021)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2021)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> El Sevilla es una de las decenas de putitas del far$a, se dejarían ganar 100%.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



no mas bien la cagaran como en esa semifinal de copa..les entrarael miedo escenico y fallaran una ocasion como por ejemplo un penal


----------



## DRIDMA (8 Dic 2021)




----------



## _Suso_ (8 Dic 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Lo de caer eliminados en la primera fase no les pasaba desde Christanval, Petit, Dutruel, Gabri y Coco. Y Rexach de entrenador.



Es que si miras el barza actual a nivel de plantilla en muchos jugadores no pasa de media tabla, de pai lo puede fichar el barza o el levante, igual que de jong, mingueza, etc.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (8 Dic 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Es que si miras el barza actual a nivel de plantilla en muchos jugadores no pasa de media tabla, de pai lo puede fichar el barza o el levante, igual que de jong, mingueza, etc.



Pues te dejas a unos cuantos,, porque el Memphis y el Busquets cuando tiene algún achaque no jugarían ni en el Terrassa.


----------



## Hannibal (8 Dic 2021)

Yo intento no reírme demasiado de las desgracias ajenas por aquello del karma y tal, pero debo decir que este tipo de noches en RRSS son moito gostosas.

Que Pazuzu no sea duro con nosotros en el sorteo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Yo intento no reírme demasiado de las desgracias ajenas por aquello del karma y tal, pero debo decir que este tipo de noches en RRSS son moito gostosas.
> 
> Que Pazuzu no sea duro con nosotros en el sorteo.



el drmund de halland


----------



## Edu.R (8 Dic 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> el drmund de halland



Pues si lo va a fichar el Barcelona... ¿No?


----------



## qbit (8 Dic 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Yo he visto un partido con fundamentos y valors, gente joven de la masia, etc, hay esperanza



Pero qué dices... Al revés. El Bayern ha ganado la posesión. Intolerapla.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2021)

no se ,como corren mucho ,,puede que llegue con tropecientos lesionados como el año pasado que el bayern acabo derroido...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2021)

Carvajel tiene los pulmones de una ballena, otra cosa es que este mas tiempo lesionado que jugando.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Dic 2021)

No jodamos, a Carvajal se le ha quedado la carrera un poco a medias por las lesiones, pero si juega todavía es top en su puesto. Por poder, Davies puede irse hasta de Usain Bolt, seguramente sea el jugador con mejor combinación de aceleración y velocidad que yo he visto en mi vida, pero tendría que pelear hasta el último centímetro de ventaja.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 Dic 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Lo de caer eliminados en la primera fase no les pasaba desde Christanval, Petit, Dutruel, Gabri y Coco. Y Rexach de entrenador.



Juas! Ni me acordaba de esa gente. Yo tenia en mente la temporada de la Septima, en la que el Barcelona no pasa de la fase de grupos, por detras del PSV y del Newcastle de Shearer....

Este Barcelona empieza a acercarse a un k.o. del que quiza solo se levante en forma de sociedad anonima. Tengamos en cuenta que aparte de tener mas trampas que Daniel Boone, habia hecho unas previsiones economicas dando por hecho que llegaban a cuartos...eso son unos 20 millones que dejan de ingresar.

Y si este año ni queda entre los 4 primeros en liga ni gana la copa de la uefa, los ingresos del año proximo seran pirricos y veremos a ver como salen de esa...

En otro mensaje hablaremos de los equipos que le esperan en la uefa...que temporada mas divertida nos espera...


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Dic 2021)

Oro puro


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 Dic 2021)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> El Sevilla es una de las decenas de putitas del far$a, se dejarían ganar 100%.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Adivina que ciudad sera la sede este año de la final de la Uefa....Si, Sevilla.

Si algo tengo claro es que esos segundones se van a dejar los huevos por brillar en la competicion que mejor se les da.

Ademas, insisto, el Barcelona se ha convertido en la victima perfecta. Club grande pero con equipo pequeño actualmente. Pocas veces habra tenido un Sevilla una oporunidad de mamporrearlo y me da que no lo van a desaprovechar.


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2021)

*Así queda el sorteo de octavos: se les puede hacer bola a Madrid y Atlético*

Los de Ancelotti (primeros) y los de Simeone (segundos) pueden cruzarse con varios cocos... a la espera de que el Villarreal puede cerrar su clasificación








*El Real Madrid, como primero, ha esquivado a varios monstruos. *Se ha librado del Bayern, del Liverpool y del Manchester City, pero no de dos de los favoritos al título. El PSG de *Messi, Neymar y Mbappé *y el Chelsea, vigente campeón del torneo, son sus grandes amenazas en el sorteo.

El ruido que podría generar ver a Kylian, en medio del desenlace de su fichaje por el Madrid, en el Bernabéu junto a Leo... ¡y *Sergio Ramos*! sería enorme. Además, el poderío de los de Pochettino es grande más allá de su MNM: *Di María, Verratti, Marquinhos, Achraf, Keylor Navas...*

El Chelsea, tras su resbalón en San Petersburgo, es un rival inesperado. Los de Tuchel son más que fiables y tienen un plantillón: *Lukaku, Havertz, Mount, Kanté, Jorginho, Azpilicueta*... Las semifinales de la pasada temporada, en la que los blues apearon a los madridistas, ejemplifican su peligro. Más asequibles para los madridistas serían el *Sporting CP y el Benfica *portugueses o el *RB Salzburgo *austríaco.


----------



## Roedr (9 Dic 2021)

He visto en youtube el chiringuito para gozar un poco lo del Farsa. No me acordaba de lo patético que es Roncero. 
¿Por qué hay que soportar a semejante subnormal como representante mediático del madridismo?. Corto, sin talento, y sin facilidad de palabra. Es el Manolete del Madrid.


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Dic 2021)

Era un funeral: la narración de Rac-1 del desastre del Barcelona en Champions


La eliminación del Barcelona de la Champions no pilló por sorpresa en el estudiod de Rac-1. Sin embargo, no por esperada dejó de ser dolorosa.




as.com


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> *Así queda el sorteo de octavos: se les puede hacer bola a Madrid y Atlético*
> 
> Los de Ancelotti (primeros) y los de Simeone (segundos) pueden cruzarse con varios cocos... a la espera de que el Villarreal puede cerrar su clasificación
> 
> ...



Quiero el Sporting, pero nos va a tocar el puto Chelsea.


----------



## The Replicant (9 Dic 2021)

y el domingo Osasuna-Farça, si gana Osasuna adelanta al Farça en la clasificación

hay que degustar cada partido como si de caviar beluga se tratara

taluecs


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Dic 2021)

entre psg y chelsi con cuál os quedáis??

yo prefiero jugar con el chelsi. Como los 4 de arriba de el psg tengán un buen día no tendremos opciones.


----------



## filets (9 Dic 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> entre psg y chelsi con cuál os quedáis??
> 
> yo prefiero jugar con el chelsi. Como los 4 de arriba de el psg tengán un buen día no tendremos opciones.



PSG y follarnos al retrasado hormonado con VINI pssandole los güevos por su careto de down


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2021)

El Chelsea es el equipo más probable, ya que a ellos solo les puede tocar el Bayern, nosotros, el Lille o el Ajax.

El resto de rivales son casi todos igual de probables.

Si nos toca pues mala suerte, habrá que jugar e intentar ganar. Pero creo que contra el PSG tendríamos más opciones. Mucha delantera, pero eso es prácticamente todo. Sería una eliminatoria con mucho morbo, eso si.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Dic 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> entre psg y chelsi con cuál os quedáis??
> 
> yo prefiero jugar con el chelsi. Como los 4 de arriba de el psg tengán un buen día no tendremos opciones.



Contra el PSG, el Madrid tiene que ir como hienas contra el equipo del moro.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> He visto en youtube el chiringuito para gozar un poco lo del Farsa. No me acordaba de lo patético que es Roncero.
> ¿Por qué hay que soportar a semejante subnormal como representante mediático del madridismo?. Corto, sin talento, y sin facilidad de palabra. Es el Manolete del Madrid.



Es la imagen perfecta que todo antimadridista querria para el Madrid. Es una prueba clara (una mas) de que el grupo prisa, principal valedor de RoncerDo, es un grupo interesado en desprestegiar al Real Madrid.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Dic 2021)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Contra el PSG, el Madrid tiene que ir como hienas contra el equipo del moro.




No se....es el equipo al que tengo más miedo.

Como estén bien el fideo, el enano hormonado, el tortuga y ney estamos jodidos


----------



## Roedr (9 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Es la imagen perfecta que todo antimadridista querria para el Madrid. Es una prueba clara (una mas) de que el grupo prisa, principal valedor de RoncerDo, es un grupo interesado en desprestegiar al Real Madrid.



Debe haber alguna razón fea de esas detrás. Prefiero escuchar a Soria que a Roncero.


----------



## fieraverde (9 Dic 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> No se....es el equipo al que tengo más miedo.
> 
> Como estén bien el fideo, el enano hormonado, el tortuga y ney estamos jodidos



Como os marqueis el mismo partido que contra el Bilbado o Sevilla ...

bappé , Messi, neymar , di maria no te van a perdonar..


----------



## Hannibal (9 Dic 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> el drmund de halland


----------



## Suprimo (9 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> *Así queda el sorteo de octavos: se les puede hacer bola a Madrid y Atlético*
> 
> Los de Ancelotti (primeros) y los de Simeone (segundos) pueden cruzarse con varios cocos... a la espera de que el Villarreal puede cerrar su clasificación
> 
> ...



Es increible lo payasetes que son los del Zevilla, el Lille que ni se sabe dónde está en la clasificación de una liga de mierda como la francesa está ahí con el Bayern, Ajax, Shitty o Liverpool


----------



## filets (9 Dic 2021)

menuda panda de maricas hay en este hilo
Os aseguro que ni el PSG ni el Chelsea quieren cruzarse con el Madrid, porque el Madrid ES EL PUTO MEJOR EQUIPO DEL MUNDO y siempre te lleva al limite
NOSOTROS SOMOS EL PELIGRO


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Debe haber alguna razón fea de esas detrás. Prefiero escuchar a Soria que a Roncero.



Casi ningún tertuliano del Chiringuito puede considerarse "serio". Es un programa para reirte y entretenerte, Roncero hace su papel de pipero Paco de mierda (Porque es un papel) y nos reimos todos.

Si quieres análisis serios y objetivos, los de Movistar están bastante bien. El Chiringuito es para cosas tipo "al carrer", "...seis, siete, maaaambo", "donde esta serresiete" y demás.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Debe haber alguna razón fea de esas detrás. Prefiero escuchar a Soria que a Roncero.



Hasta donde se el grupo prisa se la tiene jurada a florentino desde que accedio al cargo en el año 2000 porque empezo a dejar de hacerles favores.
Por ejemplo, hasta que entro el, era muy comun que As regalase con su periodico diferentes chorraditas del Madrid, que si vaso con el escudo, que si balon de playa, todo ello sin pagar nada de derechos de explotacion de imagen. Ademas, en los viajes la prensa viajaba con la plantilla como si fueran uno mas, el coño de la Bernarda era eso...
Pero llego el tito Flo y dijo....que es eso de ceder derechos de explotacion y que el club no vea un pavo?? Y les cerro el grifo de los favores.

Desde siempre Prisa preferia a Sanz, el cual era muy amigo de la teorica prensaadridista y esta se lo devolvia ocultando todo lo que podia. Por poner un ejemplo, cuando yo no vivia en Madrid sino bien lejos la imagen que vendia la prensa sobre el club era de que todos los socios estaban contentos con la gestion de Sanz, de que la septima y la octava eran lasolucion de todo mal blanco. Por eso cuando el dia de las elecciones la gente a pie de urna hablaba con rbia de las ganas de largar a Sanz no me ño podia creer....por que?? Porque As se habia encargado de vender al madridista de provincias que en el club todos querian a Sanz.
Precisamente al entrar Florentino la tendencia de mostrar los exitos y ocultar o minimizar los fracasos del club se dieron la vuelta....a lo mejor tiene que ver que este ya no estaba por hacer esos regalitos que Sanz si.


----------



## Hannibal (9 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> He visto en youtube el chiringuito para gozar un poco lo del Farsa. No me acordaba de lo patético que es Roncero.
> ¿Por qué hay que soportar a semejante subnormal como representante mediático del madridismo?. Corto, sin talento, y sin facilidad de palabra. Es el Manolete del Madrid.



A ver, es un programa para quinceañeros mentales; sus argumentos son los que usábamos en el patio del colegio; esto es, la burla directa. Ni siquiera es que se use una fina ironía. El mérito de Pedretroll es haber creado un Sálvame para hombres (o niñatos); algo que parecía imposible.

Todos los "representantes mediáticos" dan vergüenza ajena; si preguntas a un culé te dirá que el Jordi da pena y si le preguntas a un sevillista te dirá que Soria no lo es en absoluto, que es pose. Es la basura de la profesión, y mira que todo el sector incluídos los "serios" como el Manolo Rama o Juanma Cascaño dan asco.

Pero es verdad que en noches así, afloran los intintos primitivos y nos encanta rebozarnos en la mierda de cuando en cuando. En un rato me pongo el programa en atresplayer para verlo mientras como


----------



## Roedr (9 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Casi ningún tertuliano del Chiringuito puede considerarse "serio". Es un programa para reirte y entretenerte, Roncero hace su papel de pipero Paco de mierda (Porque es un papel) y nos reimos todos.
> 
> Si quieres análisis serios y objetivos, los de Movistar están bastante bien. El Chiringuito es para cosas tipo "al carrer", "...seis, siete, maaaambo", "donde esta serresiete" y demás.



yah... pero se ve mucho, y por tanto influye en la opinión e imagen del club. Ayer, sin ir más lejos, el propagandista de cuarta categoría Lobo Carrasco soltó que el Madrid ganaba antes Copas de Europa porque a los demás no los dejaban participar. Seguro que esta trola se la ha creído mucha gente.


----------



## filets (9 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> yah... pero se ve mucho, y por tanto influye en la opinión e imagen del club. Ayer, sin ir más lejos, el propagandista de cuarta categoría Lobo Carrasco soltó que el Madrid ganaba antes Copas de Europa porque a los demás no los dejaban participar. Seguro que esta trola se la ha creído mucha gente.



tambien dijo que en el Barsa no son prepotentes, que no esta en su ADN
y lo dijo en serio totalmente convencido


----------



## Hannibal (9 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Hasta donde se el grupo prisa se la tiene jurada a florentino desde que accedio al cargo en el año 2000 porque empezo a dejar de hacerles favores.
> Por ejemplo, hasta que entro el, era muy comun que As regalase con su periodico diferentes chorraditas del Madrid, que si vaso con el escudo, que si balon de playa, todo ello sin pagar nada de derechos de explotacion de imagen. Ademas, en los viajes la prensa viajaba con la plantilla como si fueran uno mas, el coño de la Bernarda era eso...
> Pero llego el tito Flo y dijo....que es eso de ceder derechos de explotacion y que el club no vea un pavo?? Y les cerro el grifo de los favores



Pues una cosa te digo, siendo crío yo compraba muchos periódicos para completar las cartillas y conseguir el merchandising bien de precio.

Alguno me dirá que es intolerable que no se pague la licencia; otros me dirán que se devalúa la marca. Yo creo que aquí ocurre lo mismo que con el fútbol en abierto o de pago; que si dificultas a la gente acceder a esos productos, pues la cantidad de público objetivo potencial se reduce y a la larga va en tu contra. 

Ese tipo de productos iba muy enfocada a niños y chavales, que como yo a lo sumo podíamos pedir la camiseta oficial para Reyes y gracias, pero nos hacía ilusión conseguir chorradas, aunque fuera pósters para la habitación o zapatillas para andar por casa, con el escudo.

Es el gran problema de la profesionalización empresarial del fútbol; que se gestionan los equipos como si fueran empresas de galletas, y se olvidan de la parte emocional del mercado. Creo que éste y no otro es el gran lunar de Tito, más allá de pifias con fichajes y demás.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si quieres análisis serios y objetivos, los de Movistar están bastante bien. El Chiringuito es para cosas tipo "al carrer", "...seis, siete, maaaambo", "donde esta serresiete" y demás.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (9 Dic 2021)




----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> yah... pero se ve mucho, y por tanto influye en la opinión e imagen del club. Ayer, sin ir más lejos, el propagandista de cuarta categoría Lobo Carrasco soltó que el Madrid ganaba antes Copas de Europa porque a los demás no los dejaban participar. Seguro que esta trola se la ha creído mucha gente.



El Lobo Carrasco de tanta risa que da a veces da pena.
Esta caricatura, porque es una caricatura, da para su propio hilo.
Trato en algun momento de la primera decada del siglo xxi de ser entrenador....creo que literalmente no entreno a nadie y si lo hizo duro poco...
Lo curioso es, y los mas jovenes quiza no lo sabeis, que hace mas de 20 años fue enchufado en el canal plus para presentar El dia despues junto a Michael Robinson, para sustituir a Nacho Lewin. Lo cierto es que se le notaba que la comunicacion no era lo suyo, tartamudeaba, se quedaba parao...de hecho cuando tocaba ir a los anuncios tartamudeaba y a veces decia...."vamos a la publi" , otras..."vamos a la pub"....y como se ve que no sabia decir la palabra publicidad delante de la camara acabo diciendo "vamos a la pub y volvemos enseguida" hasta que termino la puta temporada.
En uno de los apartados del programa estaba el enseñarles a niños pequeños tal o cual jugada y reproducirla en el campo con ellos....
Por ejemplo, hacer una pared....el niño tenia que pasarle la pelota al lobo, correr simulando un desmarque y recibir el pase para chutar, polladas asi sencillas....
La cosa es que a menudo el Lobo se metia tanto en el papel que empezaba a berrear a niños de 4, 5 o 6 años como si tuviera 13 o 14 y a menudo se les veia a los crios la cara de susto al ver a semejante subnormal pegarles voces.....

Ahi ya se veia que lo de vocero era lo suyo y el salvame del futbol seria lo suyo...


----------



## filets (9 Dic 2021)

Carrasco jugo en el 12-1 contra Malta de delantero y no metio ni un gol


----------



## Señor Moscoso (9 Dic 2021)

el lobo carrasco es el más perturbado de todos, con diferencia

es un hombre derroído a pelo, con la mirada de los mil metros, que está totalmente enajenado

igual te suelta un discurso sobre la pelota que un día coje un cuter y raja la garganta a la maquilladora y luego se pinta los labios con su sangre


----------



## seven up (9 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Hasta donde se el grupo prisa se la tiene jurada a florentino desde que accedio al cargo en el año 2000 porque empezo a dejar de hacerles favores.
> Por ejemplo, hasta que entro el, era muy comun que As regalase con su periodico diferentes chorraditas del Madrid, que si vaso con el escudo, que si balon de playa, todo ello sin pagar nada de derechos de explotacion de imagen. Ademas, en los viajes la prensa viajaba con la plantilla como si fueran uno mas, el coño de la Bernarda era eso...
> Pero llego el tito Flo y dijo....que es eso de ceder derechos de explotacion y que el club no vea un pavo?? Y les cerro el grifo de los favores.
> 
> ...



Lo de Prisa con el Madrid ha sido como poco un autentico disparate. Empezó con Mendoza, accionista y consejero del grupo, para que no les tildaran como madridistas auparon a los cielos al Barça de Cruyff y al Atletico de Gil, solo había antimadridistas desde el comienzo de sus emisiones, Pedrerol, el Lobo, Robinson, etc. En las ligas de Tenerife retransmitidas en exclusiva por ellos, me acuerdo como pasaron por alto los atracos. El periódico As, no regalaba nada antes de su compra por Prisa para ser un periódico que simpatizaba más por el madridismo pero siempre de manera objetiva. A partir de su compra se creyeron los dueños del club como si Mendoza siguiera en activo aprovechando la debilidad de Sanz al que le venia el cargo muy grande, me imagino que estarían a la espera de la ruina del club para comprarlo a precio de saldo como hacía en esos años el capo Polanco. Con el tito Floren se les acabó el chollo, este tenía la pasta, la influencia, la personalidad y sobre todo la inteligencia para pasar por encima de todos sin despeinarse, se zampo al Butano y al capo Polanco con todo su grupo mediatico detrás.


----------



## JimTonic (9 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Es la imagen perfecta que todo antimadridista querria para el Madrid. Es una prueba clara (una mas) de que el grupo prisa, principal valedor de RoncerDo, es un grupo interesado en desprestegiar al Real Madrid.



pues no te creas, el roncero cobra y no poco por ir a muchos actos de peñas madridistas


----------



## Roedr (9 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> Carrasco jugo en el 12-1 contra Malta de delantero y no metio ni un gol



jaja


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> El Lobo Carrasco de tanta risa que da a veces da pena.



El Lobo Carrasco es tonto. Pero tonto, tonto. No para un rato. Del todo. Ya lo era de jugador.

Era un extremo rápido, polivalente, trabajador para su época y tenía un gran dribbling. Su jugada personal solía ser irse del primer defensor en primera instancia, acercarse al área a toda prisa y centrar al bulto. En la Liga española de 1980 eso funcionaba.

Recuerdo con especial dolor la final Francia-España de 1984, un partido mucho más igualado de lo que solemos recordar. Hizo eso no sé cuántas veces. Los franceses, ya con ventaja en el marcador, como le habían tomado la medida, esperaban la jugada para que tras el driblling un segundo defensor despejara. Y Carrasco lo intentaba. Y lo volvía a intentar. Era desesperante.

En el banquillo había un tipo completamente desconocido (en 1984) para los franceses que (en 1984) era más rápido que Carrasco, driblaba tan bien o mejor que él, era imaginativo y tenía un sentido muy superior de las jugadas combinativas en el área. Un tal Butragueño. Perdimos 2-0 pero nos tiramos perdiendo 1-0 hasta el minuto 90. Qué habría pasado si Muñoz se hubiera atrevido a sacarlo es uno de mis _what-if_ preferidos.


----------



## fieraverde (9 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> menuda panda de maricas hay en este hilo
> Os aseguro que ni el PSG ni el Chelsea quieren cruzarse con el Madrid, porque el Madrid ES EL PUTO MEJOR EQUIPO DEL MUNDO y siempre te lleva al limite
> NOSOTROS SOMOS EL PELIGRO



Pero que estabais en el grupo del puto sheriff y el shaktar , de que vas flipao!


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Dic 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Pero que estabais en el grupo del puto sheriff y el shaktar , de que vas flipao!



Y por eso hemos quedado primeros de grupo, con 15 puntitos.


----------



## Hannibal (9 Dic 2021)

Vaya por delante que no veo ni sigo habitualmente prensa de la caverna butifarrera ni el Sálvame de jugones, así que desconozco si es la primera vez que algún culé lo dice, pero es la primera vez que oigo a alguien pedir señalar jugadores, que el Camp Nou es muy generoso con ellos porque cuando ha ido mal siempre se mira al banquillo y tal.

Parece una tontería, pero hasta ahora siempre hemos tenido que aguantar lo de "no sabeis despedir a vuestras estrellas", "a la mínima tratais mal a vuestros jugadores" y frases prepotentes similares, porque siempre se decía desde el púlpito de los creadores del FÚTBOL de verdad, no las patadas al balón que hacen todos menos ellos. Si ellos decían que había que jugar así o asá y ganaban, también en esto debían tener razón.

Obviamente, nosotros sabíamos que esto no era así. Que el club está por encima de jugadores, entrenadores e incluso el presidente, SIEMPRE. Que el que juegue, debe tener un compromiso 100%, y si no, obviamente será objetivo de la ira del aficionado. Si el equipo va razonablemente bien, algún afortunado como ahora Hazard puede que se vaya librando, pero es la excepción y no la regla. Allí llevan haciendo lo opuesto desde hace más de un lustro y así les ha ido, pero han vivido este tiempo de los rescoldos de calidad de los tops que les quedaban. 

Queda por ver qué hará el aficionado ahora: si va a mirar más a los jugadores, al banquillo o al palco. Lo peor para nosotros sería que siguieran nuestro camino de exigir a los jugadores, porque a medio plazo es lo mejor que pueden hacer, tanto para presionar a los que están como para avisar a los que vengan. Eso sí, son tan prepotentes, que para que no parezca que nos están copiando son capaces de inventarse un nuevo término, o que pitar al que no corre ya lo hacía el Camp Nou con Cruyff.

También me ha llamado la atención del programa es que es la primera vez que alguien dice que el Farsa es básicamente marketing, y que hasta ahora la imagen se sostenía por los cracks, pero que eso precisamente ha jugado en su contra en cuanto no había nada que lo respaldara.

Lo mejor de todo es que con la situación económica que tienen, o conversión a SAD o risas, muchas risas. Como dije hace más de un mes, hay que gostar cada partido del Farsa como si fuera caviar de beluga.


----------



## Hannibal (9 Dic 2021)

Y ahora a pensar en el derbi. Una victoria sería un golpe moral casi definitivo, o todo lo definitivo que puede ser un campeonato liguero en diciembre. Aunque el empate sería buen resultado también, jugando en casa y con la racha tan titubeante que llevan, muy mal se tendría que poner el partido para tener que conformarnos con el empate.

Hala Madrid!


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2021)

Viendo los 5 partidos que había seguidos, hemos ganado 4 de 4, encajando solo 1 gol... ya es más de lo que yo personalmente esperaba.

Veo difícil que fallemos en el derbi, pero bueno, fútbol es fútbol. Incluso una derrota no es dramática ni mucho menos, pero conectariamos al Atleti del todo.

Yo el caviar catalán lo voy a seguir gostando, lo que se pueda.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 Dic 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Vaya por delante que no veo ni sigo habitualmente prensa de la caverna butifarrera ni el Sálvame de jugones, así que desconozco si es la primera vez que algún culé lo dice, pero es la primera vez que oigo a alguien pedir señalar jugadores, que el Camp Nou es muy generoso con ellos porque cuando ha ido mal siempre se mira al banquillo y tal.
> 
> Parece una tontería, pero hasta ahora siempre hemos tenido que aguantar lo de "no sabeis despedir a vuestras estrellas", "a la mínima tratais mal a vuestros jugadores" y frases prepotentes similares, porque siempre se decía desde el púlpito de los creadores del FÚTBOL de verdad, no las patadas al balón que hacen todos menos ellos. Si ellos decían que había que jugar así o asá y ganaban, también en esto debían tener razón.
> 
> ...



Totalmen de acuerdo, cada jornada de esta temporada sera una cucharada del mejor de los postres....

Con respecto a la actitud del publico....recuerdo al barcelona de final de siglo xx y principios del xxi, que es el barcelona que cayo en fase de grupos de champions 2 veces (98 y 2001 creo recordar) y alguna vez el vulgo cule clamo contra los reiziger, bogarde y demas basurilla...

En cualquier caso yo creo que lo mejor para todo anti cule es que la aficion barcelonista siga exigiendo a la plantilla co.o cuando era el club del sextete, como si el mejor messi estuviera con ellos y no estuvieran en la quiebra en la que estan.

Mientras no sean conscientes de que estan mas cerca de la mitad de la tabla que de la cabeza y que no saldran en breve mas tiempo estaran en la mierda.

Solo Tebas puede ayudarles a no descalabrarse en liga, pero no podra bajar al cesped y marcar gol por ellos. Para colmo por mucho que sus politicos agarren por los huevos a Sanchez, España ya no tiene un puto duro y para colmo una recalificacion expres dudo que les ayudara tanto como antes , ahora que barcelona es un agujero donde el capital sale huyendo y nadie quiere arriesgar a invertir.

F.C. Barcelona S.A.D. a ver lo que haran los fondos buitres con el....


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (9 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Viendo los 5 partidos que había seguidos, hemos ganado 4 de 4, encajando solo 1 gol... ya es más de lo que yo personalmente esperaba.
> 
> Veo difícil que fallemos en el derbi, pero bueno, fútbol es fútbol. Incluso una derrota no es dramática ni mucho menos, pero conectariamos al Atleti del todo.
> 
> Yo el caviar catalán lo voy a seguir gostando, lo que se pueda.



Es que caviar del que hablas ha habido a paladas con pocas excepciones, la época de Cruif (no la de Escaich y tal) y la de Messi, el meacolonia, Iniesta, Xavi y tal ... La etapa de Gaspart, por ejemplo, fue gloriosa. Si descontamos esas dos épocas, el equipo que nos ha dado más alegrías a los pericos es la peste culé, como los llamábamos por aquí.


----------



## cebollo (9 Dic 2021)

Olvidáis que el grupo Prisa era y es básicamente la publicidad del Psoe. Mientras el Psoe gobernó en Madrid ciudad y en la Comunidad (Tierno, Barranco y Leguina) Prisa fue muy madrileñista. Vendieron la moto de la movida madrileña, de Almodovar y dieron mucho bombo a la Quinta del Buitre o a Fernando Martín.

En los primeros 90 el Madrid empieza a jugar peor, el alcalde empieza a ser de derechas (Sahagún, Álvarez del Manzano) y el grupo Prisa decide pasarse al Barcelona ya sea por alcalde socialista (Maragall) o por pactos de Felipe González y Pujol.

Maldini y Segurola son al fútbol lo que los columnistas políticos que hablan de la España vaciada, Madrid como dumping fiscal y epicentro del franquismo etc etc

Y solo Mourinho fue insultado como Ayuso. 

Quien te dice que Maldini, Segurola o Robinson son imparciales es el mismo gilipollas que te decía que Gabilondo era muy ecuánime.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Dic 2021)

Por cierto, los que queráis ver una jugada de extraterrestre de Davies que no salió en el Marca, mirad el gol que (seguramente) va a meter a Canadá (!) en el Mundial.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Dic 2021)

Hola, hace tiempo que deje este foro y me fui al del Barcelona donde he sido recibido como uno mas.

Con el tiempo que te da estar fuera, me dado cuenta de que aquí sois todos unos radicales, no os importa cosas capitales como la posesió, la triangulació y los valors.

Así solo dais mala imagen, no todo en esta vida es ganar o tener títulos.

Tenéis mucho que aprender.


#demebelecapitan


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Con el tiempo que te da estar fuera, me dado cuenta de que aquí sois todos unos radicales, no os importa cosas capitales como la posesió, la triangulació y los valors.



PUsesió, triangulaSIÓ y seny.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> PUsesió, triangulaSIÓ y seny.




Sii joder siii!!!!!

#gavibalondeoro


----------



## cebollo (9 Dic 2021)

Lo del toque y la posesión tiene su origen en el fichaje de Laudrup por el Real Madrid. Sus pases geniales, verticales y al hueco eran los que rompían las defensas rivales. Los 50 pases anteriores de Amor, Eusebio, Guardiola y Vaquero no servían para nada. 

Pero como se fue al Madrid se le ninguneo y se empezó a hablar del Barcelona de Stoichkov o de Koeman. Como no colo se acabó hablando de Cruyff, el estilo y el toque. El Barcelona de Cruyff sin Laudrup ganó exactamente cero títulos.


----------



## HDR (9 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> PUsesió, triangulaSIÓ y seny.



Y Séspett


----------



## Roedr (9 Dic 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Olvidáis que el grupo Prisa era y es básicamente la publicidad del Psoe. Mientras el Psoe gobernó en Madrid ciudad y en la Comunidad (Tierno, Barranco y Leguina) Prisa fue muy madrileñista. Vendieron la moto de la movida madrileña, de Almodovar y dieron mucho bombo a la Quinta del Buitre o a Fernando Martín.
> 
> En los primeros 90 el Madrid empieza a jugar peor, el alcalde empieza a ser de derechas (Sahagún, Álvarez del Manzano) y el grupo Prisa decide pasarse al Barcelona ya sea por alcalde socialista (Maragall) o por pactos de Felipe González y Pujol.
> 
> ...



Así es.


----------



## Roedr (9 Dic 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Lo del toque y la posesión tiene su origen en el fichaje de Laudrup por el Real Madrid. Sus pases geniales, verticales y al hueco eran los que rompían las defensas rivales. Los 50 pases anteriores de Amor, Eusebio, Guardiola y Vaquero no servían para nada.
> 
> Pero como se fue al Madrid se le ninguneo y se empezó a hablar del Barcelona de Stoichkov o de Koeman. Como no colo se acabó hablando de Cruyff, el estilo y el toque. El Barcelona de Cruyff sin Laudrup ganó exactamente cero títulos.



Laudrup era pura magia. Creo que no he vuelto a ver un jugador así en mi vida.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (9 Dic 2021)

Va a pasar el Sidarreal de Emery. Ya si que nos toca el Chelsea.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## Roedr (9 Dic 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Va a pasar el Sidarreal de Emery. Ya si que nos toca el Chelsea.
> 
> Cuidado pues.



menuda mierda


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2021)

- Chelsea
- PSG
- Salzburgo
- Benfica
- Sporting Portugal

Solo nos pueden tocar estos

Casi que Lisboa o bombonas en sedes.

----------

Inglaterra: 4 equipos
España: 3 equipos
Italia: 2 equipos
Portugal: 2 equipos
Francia: 2 equipos
Alemania: 1 equipo
Austria: 1 equipo
Paises Bajos: 1 equipo

Bastante mal Alemania, solo el Bayern se ha clasificado.


----------



## Roedr (9 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> - Chelsea
> - PSG
> - Salzburgo
> - Benfica
> ...



¿Quién opinas es nuestro peor posible rival?. ¿PSG o Chelsea?.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (9 Dic 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Era un funeral: la narración de Rac-1 del desastre del Barcelona en Champions
> 
> 
> La eliminación del Barcelona de la Champions no pilló por sorpresa en el estudiod de Rac-1. Sin embargo, no por esperada dejó de ser dolorosa.
> ...



Gracias. Es un clásico ya, como los anuncios de turrón por Navidad. 
Ha hecho más por la promoción del catalán estos audios que todas las campañas de la generalidad


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2021)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Quién opinas es nuestro peor posible rival?. ¿PSG o Chelsea?.



El Chelsea parece haber perdido la rocosidad del año pasado


----------



## fred (9 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


>



Tengo el video que Mendoza regaló con el As por su candidatura:Hechos y no palabras.


----------



## Roedr (9 Dic 2021)

fred dijo:


> Tengo el video que Mendoza regaló con el As por su candidatura:Hechos y no palabras.



qué bueno jajaja


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Quién opinas es nuestro peor posible rival?. ¿PSG o Chelsea?.



Para mí el peor es el Chelsea, su centro del campo es demasiado para el nuestro, ya lo era el año pasado y no ha cambiado gran cosa, y además Lukaku es el tipo de delantero que se le atraganta a Alaba (quicir, se le atraganta a todo el mundo, pero Alaba es más de posición y menos de contacto, el otro día con el Athletic las pasó reputas).

Tampoco es que me apetezca mucho jugar contra el PSG habiendo un Benfica o un Sporting o un Salzburgo en el bombo, pero me parece que sus puntos fuertes y débiles encajan mejor con lo que tenemos nosotros.


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2021)

fred dijo:


> Tengo el video que Mendoza regaló con el As por su candidatura:Hechos y no palabras.



Eso es una reliquia


----------



## Roedr (10 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Eso es una reliquia



Nivelón, eh?. Ahora todo sería una mierda de campaña en medios digitales y redes sociales.


----------



## DRIDMA (10 Dic 2021)




----------



## Arnaud de Solier (10 Dic 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Y ahora a pensar en el derbi. Una victoria sería un golpe moral casi definitivo, o todo lo definitivo que puede ser un campeonato liguero en diciembre. Aunque el empate sería buen resultado también, jugando en casa y con la racha tan titubeante que llevan, muy mal se tendría que poner el partido para tener que conformarnos con el empate.
> 
> Hala Madrid!



Ya nos estamos chupando las pollas.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hannibal (10 Dic 2021)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Ya nos estamos chupando las pollas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



Creo que no he dicho nada exagerado. Por los momentos en que llegan los equipos y jugando en casa, creo que el Madrid es favorito, incluso he dicho que el empate no es mal resultado pero que lo normal sería optar a la victoria.

¿Que luego puede haber un par de penalties o una roja temprana y nos meten 4? Pues claro.


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2021)

Ya empieza el carrusel de posibles fichajes


----------



## filets (10 Dic 2021)

JAJAJAJAJAJA!!!!!
PERO ESTO QUE ES?
ME MUERO!!!!!!

Stegen: Sushi + Bocadillo de Nutella


----------



## arriondas (10 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 865416
> 
> 
> JAJAJAJAJAJA!!!!!
> ...



Muchas pizzas veo en esa lista.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Para mí el peor es el Chelsea, su centro del campo es demasiado para el nuestro, ya lo era el año pasado y no ha cambiado gran cosa, y además Lukaku es el tipo de delantero que se le atraganta a Alaba (quicir, se le atraganta a todo el mundo, pero Alaba es más de posición y menos de contacto, el otro día con el Athletic las pasó reputas).
> 
> Tampoco es que me apetezca mucho jugar contra el PSG habiendo un Benfica o un Sporting o un Salzburgo en el bombo, pero me parece que sus puntos fuertes y débiles encajan mejor con lo que tenemos nosotros.




estando físicamente bien el chelsea es un rival batible. Dime tú que jugadores del chelsea serían titulares en el madrid actual


el coco es el psg


----------



## Roedr (10 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya empieza el carrusel de posibles fichajes



espero que no venga éste, para feos ya tenemos a Vini que además es cristiano.


----------



## tururut12 (10 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> Carrasco jugo en el 12-1 contra Malta de delantero y no metio ni un gol



No solo eso sino que falló un penalti con 0-0.


----------



## tururut12 (10 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Quién opinas es nuestro peor posible rival?. ¿PSG o Chelsea?.



Chelsea sin ningún tipo de dudas. La temporada pasada le eliminó y eso siempre genera confianza en los jugadores rivales. Además el Chelsea de momento es la criptonita para el Real Madrid: siempre que se ha enfrentado en final o eliminatoria, ha salido vencedor el conjunto londinense.


----------



## fieraverde (10 Dic 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> estando físicamente bien el chelsea es un rival batible. Dime tú que jugadores del chelsea serían titulares en el madrid actual
> 
> 
> el coco es el psg



Que hostia os vais a dar .

Más os vale matar al atleti el domingo , un atleti que da pena , como pincheis no ganáis la liga ni de puta coña , no os va a durar el fisico/potra una temporada entera.

El atleti hizo una primera vuelta de 50 puntos y ganó la liga por un pelo de calopez.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Dic 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> estando físicamente bien el chelsea es un rival batible. Dime tú que jugadores del chelsea serían titulares en el madrid actual
> 
> 
> el coco es el psg



Jorginho, Kanté, Lukaku, Rüdiger, Mount seguro, y posiblemente Pulisic o Havertz en lugar de Rodrygo también. Medio equipo, vaya.

Pero el problema no es quiénes serían titulares, si son 3, 4 o 5, es que nosotros sufrimos mucho cuando no controlamos el centro del campo y ahí es donde están los tres mejores jugadores suyos. Que Courtois sea mejor que Mendy no ayuda en nada a Modric y Kroos cuando Kanté se les eche encima.

Es muy popular decir que el año pasado perdimos por las bajas. Pero Modric, Kroos y Casemiro jugaron ambos partidos, arropados además por tres centrales en ambos partidos para no tener que hacer coberturas a los laterales, y aún así Jorginho, Kanté y Mount los violaron salvajemente.


----------



## Satori (10 Dic 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> estando físicamente bien el chelsea es un rival batible. Dime tú que jugadores del chelsea serían titulares en el madrid actual
> 
> 
> el coco es el psg



¿ pero tu tienes ojos? Porque hay que ser ciego para soltar semejante cosa.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Jorginho, Kanté, Lukaku, Rüdiger, Mount seguro, y posiblemente Pulisic o Havertz en lugar de Rodrygo también. Medio equipo, vaya.
> 
> Pero el problema no es quiénes serían titulares, si son 3, 4 o 5, es que nosotros sufrimos mucho cuando no controlamos el centro del campo y ahí es donde están los tres mejores jugadores suyos. Que Courtois sea mejor que Mendy no ayuda en nada a Modric y Kroos cuando Kanté se les eche encima.
> 
> Es muy popular decir que el año pasado perdimos por las bajas. Pero Modric, Kroos y Casemiro jugaron ambos partidos, arropados además por tres centrales en ambos partidos para no tener que hacer coberturas a los laterales, y aún así Jorginho, Kanté y Mount los violaron salvajemente.




Y a quién quitas?

A benzema por lukaku? 

A giorgiño por Kross?

Quien es mount?

El único que sería titular en el Madrid sería kante por Casimiro.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Dic 2021)

Satori dijo:


> ¿ pero tu tienes ojos? Porque hay que ser ciego para soltar semejante cosa.




El año pasado el chelsi nos ganó porque el madrid estaba muerto físicamente.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Jorginho, Kanté, Lukaku, Rüdiger, Mount seguro, y posiblemente Pulisic o Havertz en lugar de Rodrygo también. Medio equipo, vaya.
> 
> Pero el problema no es quiénes serían titulares, si son 3, 4 o 5, es que nosotros sufrimos mucho cuando no controlamos el centro del campo y ahí es donde están los tres mejores jugadores suyos. Que Courtois sea mejor que Mendy no ayuda en nada a Modric y Kroos cuando Kanté se les eche encima.
> 
> Es muy popular decir que el año pasado perdimos por las bajas. Pero Modric, Kroos y Casemiro jugaron ambos partidos, arropados además por tres centrales en ambos partidos para no tener que hacer coberturas a los laterales, y aún así Jorginho, Kanté y Mount los violaron salvajemente.




Te lo vuelvo a repetir.

Si el Madrid está fuerte físicamente es mejor equipo que el chelsi.

Esto no pasa con el psg. Los de París son mejores


----------



## juantxxxo (10 Dic 2021)

fred dijo:


> Tengo el video que Mendoza regaló con el As por su candidatura:Hechos y no palabras.



Qué tiempos joder!!!!!

Mendoza botando el polako el que no bote en el aeropuerto rodeado de fans a las tantas de la madrugada y sus piques con Gil en los derbys.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2021)

Anda andaba yo en el foro y me he encontrado con este interesante hilo:






El gran hilo CANINO de burbuja. Participa!! Exclusivas obiwanchernobil Ranking top 10. Colaboración.


¿Eres una amante de los animales? ¿El mejor amigo del hombre te despierta ternura?. ¿Crees que los canes son seres todo inteligentes? ¿Te parecen tiernos los vídeos de cachorritos?.. Pues este no es tu hilo. Este es un hilo creado bajo un prisma de investigación sin precedentes entre el amante...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## fred (10 Dic 2021)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Qué tiempos joder!!!!!
> 
> Mendoza botando el polako el que no bote en el aeropuerto rodeado de fans a las tantas de la madrugada y sus piques con Gil en los derbys.



Mendoza corriendo en abrigo contra Gil,joer vaya tiempos chanantes.


----------



## juantxxxo (10 Dic 2021)

fred dijo:


> Mendoza corriendo en abrigo contra Gil,joer vaya tiempos chanantes.



Era el Madrid castizo, cuando un derby tenía mucho más valor que un mal llamado "clásico" (madrid-farsa).


----------



## Roedr (10 Dic 2021)

fred dijo:


> Mendoza corriendo en abrigo contra Gil,joer vaya tiempos chanantes.



A Mendoza lo recuerdo como a un pillo bastante inteligente. Un clásico, pero son pocos los dotados para ese papel.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Dic 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Y a quién quitas?
> 
> A benzema por lukaku?
> 
> ...



Te iba a contestar algo más largo, pero si no sabes quién es Mount, o si sabes quién es y simplemente te parece malo, es que o no viste la eliminatoria del año pasado o no tienes ni idea de fútbol.

Bueno, o las dos a la vez.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Te iba a contestar algo más largo, pero si no sabes quién es Mount, o si sabes quién es y simplemente te parece malo, es que o no viste la eliminatoria del año pasado o no tienes ni idea de fútbol.
> 
> Bueno, o las dos a la vez.




la eliminatoria del año pasado el madrí estaba muerto fisicamente. Cualquier equipucho de mierda lo eliminaba. No me dices una puta mierda


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Dic 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> la eliminatoria del año pasado el madrí estaba muerto fisicamente. Cualquier equipucho de mierda lo eliminaba. No me dices una puta mierda



El equipucho de mierda ganó la Champions al Manchester City con bastante comodidad.

Gracias por confirmarme que no viste los partidos, era lo que me faltaba del diagnóstico. Ale, hasta otra.


----------



## Satori (10 Dic 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> la eliminatoria del año pasado el madrí estaba muerto fisicamente. Cualquier equipucho de mierda lo eliminaba. No me dices una puta mierda



dos iguales para hoy, por favor!


----------



## fieraverde (10 Dic 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> la eliminatoria del año pasado el madrí estaba muerto fisicamente. Cualquier equipucho de mierda lo eliminaba. No me dices una puta mierda



Y de quien es la culpa de que estuviese físicamente muerto? Del chelsea?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El equipucho de mierda ganó la Champions al Manchester City con bastante comodidad.
> 
> Gracias por confirmarme que no viste los partidos, era lo que me faltaba del diagnóstico. Ale, hasta otra.




Equipazo el city. Jajajsj


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Dic 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Y de quien es la culpa de que estuviese físicamente muerto? Del chelsea?




A ver, gilipollas...

Si leíste mi primer comentario preguntaba a los foreros que en caso de tocarnos uno de los dos cocos del grupo 2 (PSG chelsi) cual sería peor para el Madrid.

Lo vuelvo a repetir...

El PSG tiene arriba a 4 cracks que como tengan un día bueno sólo son batibles por el bayern .

Así que prefiero al chelsi que a los franceses.


----------



## fieraverde (10 Dic 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> A ver, gilipollas...
> 
> Si leíste mi primer comentario preguntaba a los foreros que en caso de tocarnos uno de los dos cocos del grupo 2 (PSG chelsi) cual sería peor para el Madrid.
> 
> ...



Tu eres subnormal.. 

Repito, luego no llores cuando os sacudan por que estáis en muy mala formita.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (11 Dic 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> El año pasado el chelsi nos ganó porque el madrid estaba muerto físicamente.



El segundo partido se perdió porque Zz hizo una de sus Zidanadas sacando a ramos lesionado, colocó a Vini en la derecha y a Hazatd de titular...y con un planteamiento de mierda del partido de vuelta. Vamos, que hizo todo al revés. No nos metieron 4/ 5 a 0 de milagro 

Este año con una pizca de suerte y un buen planteamiento de partido se les puede batir, aunque físicamente siguen siendo muy superiores, especialmente en la medular ya que la nuestra es muy mayor para esa intensidad.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (11 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Jorginho, Kanté, Lukaku, Rüdiger, Mount seguro, y posiblemente Pulisic o Havertz en lugar de Rodrygo también. Medio equipo, vaya.
> 
> Pero el problema no es quiénes serían titulares, si son 3, 4 o 5, es que nosotros sufrimos mucho cuando no controlamos el centro del campo y ahí es donde están los tres mejores jugadores suyos. Que Courtois sea mejor que Mendy no ayuda en nada a Modric y Kroos cuando Kanté se les eche encima.
> 
> Es muy popular decir que el año pasado perdimos por las bajas. Pero Modric, Kroos y Casemiro jugaron ambos partidos, arropados además por tres centrales en ambos partidos para no tener que hacer coberturas a los laterales, y aún así Jorginho, Kanté y Mount los violaron salvajemente.



Así fue, así es.

A mi me da que jugando a la italiana tendremos alguna oportunidad, sobre todo si Carleto le da bola a Valverde o Camavinga y Vini percute constantemente por su banda a la carrera en balones largos.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (11 Dic 2021)

El PSG también es un coco pero tengo la sensación que les haces 2 goles, te echas atrás y los tíos se desfondan solitos; aunque parece que este año lo están reservando todo para la Champions.

El Chelsea o el Bayern son equipos!! Juegan en bloque no son 3 estrellitas y un equipo de currantes detrás.


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Dic 2021)

No olvidemos que ZZ claudicó y puso a Ramos lesionado contra el Chelsea.


----------



## cebollo (11 Dic 2021)

Antes de los sorteos yo siempre me monto mis películas mentales. Este lunes Lille-Villareal y Real Madrid-Sporting de Portugal. En cuartos nos toca el Lille y nos metemos en semifinales por el semblante. 

Luego nunca se cumple pero yo me lo paso bien.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Dic 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> El segundo partido se perdió porque Zz hizo una de sus Zidanadas sacando a ramos lesionado, colocó a Vini en la derecha y a Hazatd de titular...y con un planteamiento de mierda del partido de vuelta. Vamos, que hizo todo al revés. No nos metieron 4/ 5 a 0 de milagro
> 
> Este año con una pizca de suerte y un buen planteamiento de partido se les puede batir, aunque físicamente siguen siendo muy superiores, especialmente en la medular ya que la nuestra es muy mayor para esa intensidad.




fácil. Se mete a valverde o camavinga por rodrigo en el medio campo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Dic 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> No olvidemos que ZZ claudicó y puso a Ramos lesionado contra el Chelsea.




y panzard de titular.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 865416
> 
> 
> JAJAJAJAJAJA!!!!!
> ...




Joder filetes, pues la típica merienda, un poco de sushi con el correspondiente bocadillo de Nocilla.

Ahora abra que ver que menú quieren la nuevos galácticos Adeyemi, Cabrales y sobre todo la araña.


#bocadillodevalors


----------



## filets (11 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder filetes, pues la típica merienda, un poco de sushi con el correspondiente bocadillo de Nocilla.
> 
> Ahora abra que ver que menú quieren la nuevos galácticos Adeyemi, Cabrales y sobre todo la araña.
> 
> ...



El menu de Cabrales lo tengo claro


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Dic 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> No olvidemos que ZZ claudicó y puso a Ramos lesionado contra el Chelsea.




lo del moro el dia del chelsi fue de traca

el gitano gramos titular estabndo lesionado

panzard titular

y vinicius creo que lo puso en la banda contraria. 

si a esto le sumas que modric y kross estaban para el arrastre lo raro es que solo nos metiesen 2 en Londres.


----------



## filets (11 Dic 2021)

Los culerds no dudan de que Xavi es el hombre ideal para la reconstruccion
Un tio que ha necesitado dos meses para darse cuenta de que tiene una plantilla de mierda
Nosotros necesitamos diez minutos


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Dic 2021)

por cierto, en la copa hay que jugar con todos los suplentes. Solo si pasamos a semis se pueden poner titulares. Pero en octavos y en cuartos con paquetisco y cia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

"Cabrales skills welcome to Barcelona"

Siii jodersiii!!! La magia de Cabrales!!!!!!

 


#cabralesrevolucion

#cabralesmania


----------



## filets (11 Dic 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> lo del moro el dia del chelsi fue de traca
> 
> el gitano gramos titular estabndo lesionado
> 
> ...



Eso fue el movimiento definitivo de ZZ para demostrar que JAS no tiene ni puta idea y que habia que hacerle caso a el en los fichajes
JAS gano la guerra, para a continuacion fichar todo lo que habia aconsejado ZZ


----------



## filets (11 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> "Cabrales skills welcome to Barcelona"
> 
> Siii jodersiii!!! La magia de Cabrales!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Te has equivocado de hilo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Dic 2021)

joder, estoy mirando las estadísticas de ese partido y en tiros a puerta hubo un empate a 5. 

Lo vuelvo a repetir, con un madrid bien físicamente podemos ganar al chelsea.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

Sii joder siiiii!! La araña ya está aquí!!!

 

#laarañacatalana


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> Te has equivocado de hilo




Hostias pues es verdad     la costumbre.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Dic 2021)

chelsea real amdrid - Buscar con Google


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 865416
> 
> 
> JAJAJAJAJAJA!!!!!
> ...



ni un cuarto de pipsa le dieron a vermaelen


----------



## xilebo (11 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


>




Voy a tener que ir al bar ese roñoso de la Araceli otra vez, ahora mismo este es el partido que debe vender la liga fuera.

Creo honestamente que lo gana el Atlético.

A vinicius le van a dar hasta el el carnet de identidad.

El Atlético tiene más necesidad de ganar el Madrid por la ventaja que lleva puede dormirse.

Me vuelvo al hilo de mi equipo...


----------



## filets (11 Dic 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> joder, estoy mirando las estadísticas de ese partido y en tiros a puerta hubo un empate a 5.
> 
> Lo vuelvo a repetir, con un madrid bien físicamente podemos ganar al chelsea.



Con un Madrid bien fisicamente podemos ganar la champions
Militao, Alaba, Mendy y Carvajal en defensa
Valverde, Camavinga en el centro
Vinicius, Rodrygo y Jovic

Mas Ausencio que saliendo en las segundas partes la rompe

Estamos a nivel de Bayern, City o PSG
Dejad de tragar propaganda culerda antiespañola. Seguro que pensabais que el Barça se clasificaba para octavos o que va a ganar la EL


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> Con un Madrid bien fisicamente podemos ganar la champions
> Militao, Alaba, Mendy y Carvajal en defensa
> Valverde, Camavinga en el centro
> Vinicius, Rodrygo y Jovic
> ...




El centro del campo no me convence, pierdes mucha eficiencia técnica juntando a valverde y camavinga, gana físico pero pierdes calidad, hay que poner a uno de los técnicos con uno de los que escribes y otro para salvaguardar el balón.


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Dic 2021)

Más que un club.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (11 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> Te has equivocado de hilo



es una táctica culé para aterrorizar al madridismo. 

Nos pone la foto del nuevo fichaje que en la que no queda claro si es la presentación oficial o una rueda de reconocimiento de la DEA. Así atemorizan psicológicamente al contrario porque siempre te quedará la duda de si en medio del partido va a sacar una pipa y liarse a tiros.

Yo no duermo pensando en como será LA ARAÑA.. eso debe ser ya de pinícula de MARVEL


----------



## filets (11 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El centro del campo no me convence, pierdes mucha eficiencia técnica juntando a valverde y camavinga, gana físico pero pierdes calidad, hay que poner a uno de los técnicos con uno de los que escribes y otro para salvaguardar el balón.



Pones a Valverde y Camavinga retrasados y Kroos delante dandoles balones a Rodrygo y Vini y te follas hasta a la Brasil de Pele


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> Pones a Valverde y Camavinga retrasados y Kroos delante dandoles balones a Rodrygo y Vini y te follas hasta a la Brasil de Pele




Yo el que pondría delante es camavinga que es el único de los tres qué nombras con regate u te permite romper líneas.

Valverde no es un recuperador nato, es un correo calles sin apenas regate.

Kroos es un jugador estático, con mucha calidad pero estático.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya empieza el carrusel de posibles fichajes



Sería muy buen fichaje, pero no nos engañemos: es aleman y el Bayern lo quiere.


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Dic 2021)

pones a Cara ojal, a Casi miro, Cara minga, a Mili K.O... dando guantazos y patadas a diestra y siniestra y lo que surja


----------



## Hannibal (11 Dic 2021)

Empiezo a pensar que este hilo es muy seguido por los creadores de memes


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Dic 2021)

Ha muerto Manolo Santana. DEP.


----------



## Roedr (11 Dic 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Ha muerto Manolo Santana. DEP.



DEP 

Gente que lo vio jugar dicen que fue un genio de lo suyo.


----------



## Roedr (11 Dic 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> joder, estoy mirando las estadísticas de ese partido y en tiros a puerta hubo un empate a 5.
> 
> Lo vuelvo a repetir, con un madrid bien físicamente podemos ganar al chelsea.



No me gusta jugar contra equipos que nos han ganado recientemente. Mejor otro.


----------



## Roedr (11 Dic 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Y de quien es la culpa de que estuviese físicamente muerto? Del chelsea?



Una cagada en la planificación física del Pintus francés (no recuerdo el nombre). 

Si ZZ le hubiera perdonado a Pintus ser un bocas y no lo hubiera largado, yo creo que ZZ estaría hoy en el banquillo. En fin, a veces hay que tragarse el orgullo y ser pragmático.


----------



## Roedr (11 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hostias pues es verdad     la costumbre.



jeje


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sería muy buen fichaje, pero no nos engañemos: es aleman y el Bayern lo quiere.



Y eso que tendra que ver, o acaso Alaba y Kroos no prefirieron irse al Madrid. Rudiger deber ser objetivo prioritario para la proxima temporada y no se puede escapar, porque dinero hay para convencerlo.


----------



## euromelon (11 Dic 2021)

Odegaard 4 goles en la premier 

Cómo os dije el losernal lo vender por 100 kilos en dos años


----------



## euromelon (11 Dic 2021)

@Igualdad 7-2521


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y eso que tendra que ver, o acaso Alaba y Kroos no prefirieron irse al Madrid. Rudiger deber ser objetivo prioritario para la proxima temporada y no se puede escapar, porque dinero hay para convencerlo.




Riudiguer puede verse tentado por el Barcelona, 
Tal como pasa con haaland que puede recalar en el Barcelona, no es una cuestión de dinero.

Lo peor de todo, esto que acabo de poner que claramente es obra de un trol hoy los periodicos lo pone en portada.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *Riudiguer puede verse tentado por el Barcelona,
> Tal como pasa con haaland que puede recalar en el Barcelona, no es una cuestión de dinero.*
> 
> Lo peor de todo, esto que acabo de poner que claramente es obra de un trol hoy los periodicos lo pone en portada.


----------



## Hannibal (11 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Riudiguer puede verse tentado por el Barcelona,
> Tal como pasa con haaland que puede recalar en el Barcelona, no es una cuestión de dinero.
> 
> Lo peor de todo, esto que acabo de poner que claramente es obra de un trol hoy los periodicos lo pone en portada.



Que estén vendiendo humo sobre fichajes en diciembre es clara muestra de lo desesperados que están. Y al igual que ha pasado con la eliminación en Champions y la trayectoria en liga, este castillo de naipes que es la imagen que -aún- tiene el Farsa, acabará derrumbándose; porque si el humo de su ADN no podía mantenerse por la falta de calidad, el humo de los fichajes nunca podrá concretarse por falta de dinero.

No obstante, no deja de ser curioso que los mismos que llevan años vendiéndonos que su cantera es un filón interminable de balones de oro, ahora deban recurrir a vender la idea de que van a traer a cracks mundiales. ¿Pero no decían que Gavi, Pedri, Ansu y no sé qué canterano random iban a dar la campanada? ¿No era Riqui Puig un crack maltratado por elalvado Koeman? A cualquier aficionado con 2 dedos de frente debería chirriarle todo esto.

Lo único que tengo claro es que si alguno de los canteranos estos sale medio bueno de verdad, lo venderán para hacer caja. Eso sí, tengo curiosidad por saber cómo se lo van a decir al "soci" después de las campañas para ponerlos en los altares.

Y bueno, creo que ya está bien de hablar del Farsa; dejo este tema durante un tiempo. A ver qué equipo saca mañana el abuelo, seguro que rota mucho y tal


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (11 Dic 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Odegaard 4 goles en la premier
> 
> Cómo os dije el losernal lo vender por 100 kilos en dos años



Si es asi, o similar prometo recordar tu mensaje , envainarmela y felicitarte sinceramente.
A dia de hoy creo que ese chico no hara a Arsenal un grande de Europa, ni lo dejara para irse a uno verdaderamente grande, y de hacerlo, chupara banquillo en ese club, a menos que vaya a un grande cono es el Barxelona ahora, grande por historia pero aspirante a ganar la uefa.


----------



## Edu.R (11 Dic 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Que estén vendiendo humo sobre fichajes en diciembre es clara muestra de lo desesperados que están. Y al igual que ha pasado con la eliminación en Champions y la trayectoria en liga, este castillo de naipes que es la imagen que -aún- tiene el Farsa, acabará derrumbándose; porque si el humo de su ADN no podía mantenerse por la falta de calidad, el humo de los fichajes nunca podrá concretarse por falta de dinero.
> 
> No obstante, no deja de ser curioso que los mismos que llevan años vendiéndonos que su cantera es un filón interminable de balones de oro, ahora deban recurrir a vender la idea de que van a traer a cracks mundiales.



Todo mentira.

Salió aquella hornada de principios de los dos miles, y luego no han sacado nada más. Es evidente que esa generación es una "anomalía" (Te puede salir gente buena, pero no 5-6 titulares top mundial de golpe, eso es una anomalía estadística), y que lo vendieron como "la nueva normalidad". Igual que la Quinta del Buitre del Real Madrid: aquello fue una "anomalía", pero el Real Madrid nunca presumió de que eso era producto de su trabajo y de una idea implantada 20 años antes que estaba dando sus frutos. Les pasa a muchos equipos.

Cuando estaban en la cima, fichaban a tocateja. No renovaban con cantera. El único un poco relevante que ha salido desde la época de Guardiola es Sergi Roberto. El resto todo lo de hace 15 años y/o fichado a precio de caviar de beluga. Y ahora como NO pueden fichar, entonces hablan de la cantera y del modelo. Obviamente, porque no tienen más alternativa.

En definitiva: Que la excepción histórica la vendieron como la regla, la gente se lo creyó, y ahora viene la REALIDAD. Que la cantera está muy bien y puede aportar, pero que un equipo top, hoy en día como está el fútbol, no se puede sostener solo con eso.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (11 Dic 2021)

¿No decís nada del gordo de la masía al que le gustaba demasiado el toque?


----------



## euromelon (11 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Si es asi, o similar prometo recordar tu mensaje , envainarmela y felicitarte sinceramente.
> A dia de hoy creo que ese chico no hara a Arsenal un grande de Europa, ni lo dejara para irse a uno verdaderamente grande, y de hacerlo, chupara banquillo en ese club, a menos que vaya a un grande cono es el Barxelona ahora, grande por historia pero aspirante a ganar la uefa.




Al Arsenal le falta mucho para hacerlo top . Es aspirante a quedar cuarto. Esta la plaza entre Arsenal united y Tottenham


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (11 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Todo mentira.
> 
> Salió aquella hornada de principios de los dos miles, y luego no han sacado nada más. Es evidente que esa generación es una "anomalía" (Te puede salir gente buena, pero no 5-6 titulares top mundial de golpe, eso es una anomalía estadística), y que lo vendieron como "la nueva normalidad". Igual que la Quinta del Buitre del Real Madrid: aquello fue una "anomalía", pero el Real Madrid nunca presumió de que eso era producto de su trabajo y de una idea implantada 20 años antes que estaba dando sus frutos. Les pasa a muchos equipos.
> 
> ...



Se diga lo que se diga en el siglo pasado era impepinable que salian mejores jugadores de la Ciudad deportiva que de La Masia.
Recordemos que la final de Copa del 80 fue Real Madrid-Castilla, siendo el castilla el madrid b.

Decada y media despues el año que Valdano hace campeon de liga al Madrid, el Madrid B qieda subcampeon en segunda. Cierto es que a finales de siglo empieza a cambiar la cosa, el mafrid b se hunde en el pozo de segunda b y el filial cule dura mucho mas en segunda, pero hasta entonces la cantera cule no da nada grandioso. A nivel mediatico la prensa cule llamo una Quinta del Cobi a unos cuantos, supongo que para imitar el efecto quinta del buitre...

Esta claro que otra quinta del buitre no volvio a salir de la ciudad deportiva , pero Guti, Raul, Alvaro Benito, Victor Sanchez del Amo o Coque Contreras son de una misma generacion por ejemplo. 

En el caso de Raul y Guti hicieron carrera en el primer equipo, Victor tambien, solia jugar con Capello y creo lo vende Sanz porque estaban sin pasta, Alvaro Benito se jodio la rodilla cuando estaba peleando el puesto en el primer equipo en el 94 o el 95 y Contreras no llego a titular del primer equipo porque tenia delante a Bodo Illgner. (No obstante era el menos notable de los que he nombrado)

Lo que trato de decir es que en esencia estoy de acuerdo contigo, que me enrrollo como una persiana


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (11 Dic 2021)

fred dijo:


> Mendoza corriendo en abrigo contra Gil,joer vaya tiempos chanantes.



Ostia puta. Qué *PACO *era todo.


----------



## qbit (11 Dic 2021)

Raimundo Saporta viajó y le dio a Manolo Santana el escudo del Madrid porque perteneció al equipo de tenis del Real Madrid. Ya sabéis que es un amuleto casi todopoderoso y el que lo usa gana casi siempre todas las finales que juega, y así Santana ganó Wimbledon. Dios los cría y los campeones se juntan:  









¿Por qué Santana jugó Wimbledon con el escudo del Madrid?


¿Por qué ganó Wimbledon Santana con el escudo del Madrid?: El tenista ganó dicho torneo tenístico con el emblema madridista cosido en su polo de vestir



as.com


----------



## qbit (11 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Se diga lo que se diga en el siglo pasado era impepinable que salian mejores jugadores de la Ciudad deportiva que de La Masia.
> Recordemos que la final de Copa del 80 fue Real Madrid-Castilla, siendo el castilla el madrid b.
> 
> Decada y media despues el año que Valdano hace campeon de liga al Madrid, el Madrid B qieda subcampeon en segunda. Cierto es que a finales de siglo empieza a cambiar la cosa, el mafrid b se hunde en el pozo de segunda b y el filial cule dura mucho mas en segunda, pero hasta entonces la cantera cule no da nada grandioso. A nivel mediatico la prensa cule llamo una Quinta del Cobi a unos cuantos, supongo que para imitar el efecto quinta del buitre...
> ...



El Real Madrid siempre ha sido el club que más ha abastecido de futbolistas nacionales al resto de clubes de 1ª división y supongo que de 2ª también. Eso es cantera, aunque los que se beneficien sean otros la mayoría de las veces.


----------



## Roedr (11 Dic 2021)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Ostia puta. Qué *PACO *era todo.



qué va!. Mendoza y Gil, que en paz descansen tras rendir sus cuentas, eran gloriosos. Si se rencarnaran el interés por el fútbol en España volvería a subir. No me viene a la cabeza ningún personaje del fútbol español que monte polémica y tenga gracia e ingenio. Joder si esta el mismo Nuñez tenía puntos buenísimos.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (11 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> qué va!. Mendoza y Gil, que en paz descansen tras rendir sus cuentas, eran gloriosos. Si se rencarnaran el interés por el fútbol en España volvería a subir. No me viene a la cabeza ningún personaje del fútbol español que monte polémica y tenga gracia e ingenio. Joder si esta el mismo Nuñez tenía puntos buenísimos.



Te juro que yo los recuerdo con cariño y vi hace poco el video de gil que le dice al esbirro de Caneda: "Ven aquí, que te pego otra!"

Inolvidable también el momento aquel de Núñez llorando en TV3 al echar a Cruif y todas las chorradas que contó.

O Lorenzo Sanz jugando al mus con Gil antes de los partidos con dinero por unb tubo ...

Pero todo era muy *PACO*.

Edito: No soy mandrilista, pero Medoza como mínimo sabía vestir, me cago en la puta.


----------



## Roedr (11 Dic 2021)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Te juro que yo los recuerdo con cariño y vi hace poco el video de gil que le dice al esbirro de Caneda: "Ven aquí, que te pego otra!"
> 
> Inolvidable también el momento aquel de Núñez llorando en TV3 al echar a Cruif y todas las chorradas que contó.
> 
> ...



Imagino que eso ya depende de la definición de PACO. Era la estética de la época, en otros países era parecido. No sé muy bien a que te refieres.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (11 Dic 2021)

qbit dijo:


> El Real Madrid siempre ha sido el club que más ha abastecido de futbolistas nacionales al resto de clubes de 1ª división y supongo que de 2ª también. Eso es cantera, aunque los que se beneficien sean otros la mayoría de las veces.



la clave esta en saber sacar redito economico de ello... dudo que Mendoza, que le importaba todo tres pollas lo hiciera


----------



## el ruinas II (11 Dic 2021)

me cago en dios, estoy viendo el mierdopartido bilbao sevilla, y un comentarista absolutamente subnormal gritando como un poseso todo el tiempo como si hubiera ochocientas ocasiones de gol del bilbao por segundo , y no han tirado ni un tiro entre los tres palos, cada vez da mas ascazo esta mierdoliga , hay que .....

coño goooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllll del sevilla me cago en los proetarras del bilbao , etarras de mierda hijos de puta ojala acaben todos inundados por el agua y mueran ahogados esos abortos de hiena


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (11 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Imagino que eso ya depende de la definición de PACO. Era la estética de la época, en otros países era parecido. No sé muy bien a que te refieres.



Gil y Mendoza no te parecen personajes de una España PACO que por suerte no volvera?

Aquí en la guardería se ha hablado de la felicidad de las recreativas ... en los 80, y resulta que nadie hablará de los chorizos de los salones, los kinkis, los maricones buscando carne fresca joven, la suciedac y lo PACO que era todo en su conjunto.
*
ESO NO VOLVERÁ, VIVE DIOS!*


----------



## Roedr (11 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> la clave esta en saber sacar redito economico de ello... dudo que Mendoza, que le importaba todo tres pollas lo hiciera



Era otra época. No sé si entonces se podía hacer pasta con la cantera como ahora. No existía la ley Bossman y el mercado futbolero era más pequeño.


----------



## road runner (11 Dic 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> ¿No decís nada del gordo de la masía al que le gustaba demasiado el toque?



El tiki-toque.


----------



## road runner (11 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Cierto es que a finales de siglo empieza a cambiar la cosa, el mafrid b se hunde en el pozo de segunda b y el filial cule dura mucho mas en segunda



Los robos que ha sufrido el Castilla los últimos años son una desvergüenza. 
Lejos de los focos, eso si. Ni chiringuitos ni hostias.

La escalera perfecta para el ascenso de categoría de los arbitrillos de 2B.


----------



## Edu.R (11 Dic 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> me cago en dios, estoy viendo el mierdopartido bilbao sevilla, y un comentarista absolutamente subnormal gritando como un poseso todo el tiempo como si hubiera ochocientas ocasiones de gol del bilbao por segundo , y no han tirado ni un tiro entre los tres palos, cada vez da mas ascazo esta mierdoliga , hay que .....
> 
> coño goooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllll del sevilla me cago en los proetarras del bilbao , etarras de mierda hijos de puta ojala acaben todos inundados por el agua y mueran ahogados esos abortos de hiena



Yo pensaba que el Barcelona no tenía gol, hasta que he visto la 1º parte de este partido.  Lo del Athletic es muy preocupante.


----------



## seven up (11 Dic 2021)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Te juro que yo los recuerdo con cariño y vi hace poco el video de gil que le dice al esbirro de Caneda: "Ven aquí, que te pego otra!"
> 
> Inolvidable también el momento aquel de Núñez llorando en TV3 al echar a Cruif y todas las chorradas que contó.
> 
> ...



Al mus no, al parchís y el tercero en discordia era JJ Hidalgo a la sazón presidente UD Salamanca (también propietario de Viajes Halcón, Air Europa, Belive Hoteles, etc). Los pilló el Butano cuando el Sanz mandó a sacar 2,500.000 de las antiguas pesetas de la caja del Real Madrid para pagar las pérdidas de una mala noche al parchís. Lo que nunca supe fue quien era la pareja esa noche de Sanz y le tocó poner los otros 2,500.000 millones de pesetas.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Era otra época. No sé si entonces se podía hacer pasta con la cantera como ahora. No existía la ley Bossman y el mercado futbolero era más pequeño.



Eso iba a decir yo, el ojeo ha cambiado una barbaridad desde Mendoza. Antes ibas a hacer pruebas a la Ciudad Deportiva (la de la Castellana), iban chicos sobre todo de la Comunidad de Madrid, evidentemente. Hoy en día cualquier club de primera ojea activamente en toda España (por ejemplo, de la hornada nueva del Barça, Pedri es canario, Gavi andaluz, Ansu Fati creció en Sevilla también, y Nico es el hijo de Fran el del Depor, que no se puede ser más gallego). Y ya con la ley Bosman pues evidentemente no puedes ojear a muerte en 27 países, pero cualquier chaval que medio destaque enseguida se le echa el ojo aunque ya por edad suele ser para el equipo B o el C.

Una cantera bien llevada puede sacar futbolistas profesionales con una frecuencia bastante regular hoy en día. Pero claro, de sacar a un tío que haga carrera en segunda a sacar a otro que pueda jugar 10 años en un Madrid o un Barça, pues hay un trecho muy, muy gordo. La cantera vale la pena, claro, pero hay que comprender que la inmensa mayoría de canteranos no sirven para un equipo grande y son una forma como cualquier otra de formar buenos deportistas en lo personal y sacar dinero por traspasos en lo profesional. 

Y si un día te ves jugando un partido con 5 o 6 canteranos de la misma quinta, desconfía y cómprate un manual de estadística.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Dic 2021)

el sevilla a punto del colapso nervioso y mental..a 5 del madrid..que cojones diego carlos y el kounde estan de puta pena


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (12 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Era otra época. No sé si entonces se podía hacer pasta con la cantera como ahora. No existía la ley Bossman y el mercado futbolero era más pequeño.



Ni existia la clausula de rescision.
Un ejemplo de lo que era perder un canterano sin recibir un duro fue el xaso Martin Vazquez.
Rafa Martin Vazquez era la verdadera joya de la quinta del buitre. Se empeño en triunfar en Italia y quiso irse sin llegar a acuerdo con el club. Se fue a malas y el Madrid no vio ni un duro.

No existia clausula de rescision en es epoca y habia un decreto al cual los jugadores se podian acoger para irse sin indemnizar al club. La coña es que luego fravaso en Italia y volvio con el rabo entre las patas pero sus buenos años ya pasaron...


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Dic 2021)

Goenos días

Imagino que no seré el único que tiene más ganas de ver al far$a que al Madric, verdac?


----------



## The Replicant (12 Dic 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Goenos días
> 
> Imagino que no seré el único que tiene más ganas de ver al far$a que al Madric, verdac?



yo voy a ver el Osasuna - Farça como si una final de champiñons se tratara. Seguramente tendrá que jugar Luk de Tronc porque no tienen a nadie mas de delantero centro, las risas están aseguradas


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Ni existia la clausula de rescision.
> Un ejemplo de lo que era perder un canterano sin recibir un duro fue el xaso Martin Vazquez.
> Rafa Martin Vazquez era la verdadera joya de la quinta del buitre. Se empeño en triunfar en Italia y quiso irse sin llegar a acuerdo con el club. Se fue a malas y el Madrid no vio ni un duro.
> 
> No existia clausula de rescision en es epoca y habia un decreto al cual los jugadores se podian acoger para irse sin indemnizar al club. La coña es que luego fravaso en Italia y volvio con el rabo entre las patas pero sus buenos años ya pasaron...



Se piró al Torino el muy cabrito, aunque luego volvió.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (12 Dic 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Goenos días
> 
> Imagino que no seré el único que tiene más ganas de ver al far$a que al Madric, verdac?



Bueno... en mi caso quiero ver elnpartido del Madric y muy interesado en saber cómo quedará el del Farsa.
Va a ser un dolor de muelas para El Jardinero: el Osasuna se encierra y no deja de defender en los 90+8 minutos. A mi me da que el Farsa no va a tirar a puerta ni una vez, pasándose el balón por la frontal como si fueran la sección de balonmano.

Y veo muy capaz al Kike Garcia de hacerle un roto a la carrera a Piqué a Lenglet o al que pongan...


----------



## filets (12 Dic 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Bueno... en mi caso quiero ver elnpartido del Madric y muy interesado en saber cómo quedará el del Farsa.
> Va a ser un dolor de muelas para El Jardinero: el Osasuna se encierra y no deja de defender en los 90+8 minutos. A mi me da que el Farsa no va a tirar a puerta ni una vez, pasándose el balón por la frontal como si fueran la sección de balonmano.
> 
> Y veo muy capaz al Kike Garcia de hacerle un roto a la carrera a Piqué a Lenglet o al que pongan...



Roto lo hara el cta-rfef como el dia del Español
Parece mentira que sigais futbol
La Liga mas corrupta de Europa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Dic 2021)

Buró vamos a intentar ver hoy el derby haber que se cuece.
De lo poco salvable en nuestra liga.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (12 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> Roto lo hara el cta-rfef como el dia del Español
> Parece mentira que sigais futbol
> La Liga mas corrupta de Europa



... pues probablemente filets, aunque saber que el Osasuna puede adelantar si gana al Farsa... tiene su gracia, igual.lo dejan en caída libre... Tebas, CVC, Superliga... hay razones praa todo


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (12 Dic 2021)

3 minutos le dura al Barcelona la ventaja. Rematada de Luis Garcia y gal. 1-1.

La verdad es que esta siendo un partido bastante abierto. No me esperaba el gol cule, un pase cojonudo y buena definicion. Y por arriba el empate nsvarro, eso mas previsible.
Juega Nacho Vidal en los locales, imposible no pensar en que los acaba enculando...

Reedito...vaya cesion de umtiti, casi autogal jajaja que divertido


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Dic 2021)

A mi lo que me parece inexplicable es que los del farsa cuando lo necesitan se sacan de la manga 5 o 6 canteranos que parecen perfectamente válidos y en el Madrid siempre es la misma canción durante años "es que están verdes,es que no valen bla bla..."

El Madrid no tiene ojeadores por ahí para fichar gente buena o que?


----------



## filets (12 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A mi lo que me parece inexplicable es que los del farsa cuando lo necesitan se sacan de la manga 5 o 6 canteranos que parecen perfectamente válidos y en el Madrid siempre es la misma canción durante años "es que están verdes,es que no valen bla bla..."
> 
> El Madrid no tiene ojeadores por ahí para fichar gente buena o que?



Otro tonto que se traga la propaganda
Abde lo ficharon del Elche la temporada pasada. No es de La Madrasa

El Madrid sí saca canteranos, lo que pasa es que no tienen a la prensa regalandoles Golden Boys


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A mi lo que me parece inexplicable es que los del farsa cuando lo necesitan se sacan de la manga 5 o 6 canteranos que parecen perfectamente válidos



Son perfectamente válidos para ir octavos.


----------



## filets (12 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> Roto lo hara el cta-rfef como el dia del Español
> Parece mentira que sigais futbol
> La Liga mas corrupta de Europa



me auto cito


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2021)

¿Otro regalito arbirtral?. Consolémonos pensando que mayores son los robos que nos perpetran los separatas vía presupuestos generales del estado. Esto es lo de menos.


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Dic 2021)

Regalo arbitral al VARsa, da igual cuando lo leas.


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Dic 2021)




----------



## Paradigmas 2 (12 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> Roto lo hara el cta-rfef como el dia del Español
> Parece mentira que sigais futbol
> La Liga mas corrupta de Europa



L_a polémica está servida. Despeje en el área del Barça, que le toca en el brazo a Busquets, y en la misma jugada el Barça sale a la contra y Abde remata solo dentro del área para poner de nuevo al Barça por delante._

Al Cesar lo que es del Cesar... de penalti en contra a gol a favor... me recuerda a cierto episodio ( a la inversa)sufrido por el Real Madrid el año pasado que acabó decidiendo la Liga

¿Y el VAR?


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> Otro tonto que se traga la propaganda
> Abde lo ficharon del Elche la temporada pasada. No es de La Madrasa
> 
> El Madrid sí saca canteranos, lo que pasa es que no tienen a la prensa regalandoles Golden Boys



Tú puta madre si que es tonta,payaso

PD: con mis respetos a tú puta madre claro,bastante tiene con tener a un subnormal por hijo


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (12 Dic 2021)

El gAl del Chimi Davila para empatar el partido


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2021)

jajaja ni con los árbitros.

Hay que echarlos de la liga española y que jueguen sólo la catalana. Su nivel nos desprestigia.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (12 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> jajaja ni con los árbitros.
> 
> Hay que echarlos de la liga española y que jueguen sólo la catalana. Su nivel nos desprestigia.



Y por un palmo no le han metido el tercero.
Lo de la mano es de coña, no podia ser mas descarao. 
He de decir que poca gente le ganara al Osasuna en su casa, equipo duro y combativo. Por cierto, aunque no ha marcado buen partido de Kike Garcia, ya lo dijo un compañero forero antes y la verdad es que tiene calidad el tio...

Xavi suma un empatito para un BCN que navega en la mitad de la tabla. Con un poco de ayudita se vuelven a meter en la uefa, o en la intertoto al menos....

P.d. ni robando ganan. Al menos no pierden diran los optimistas wahahaha


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Dic 2021)

Ni robando pueden ya!!!! El árbitro se tiene que ir bastante jodido.


----------



## ccc (12 Dic 2021)

Joder, vaya tela, como el Betis o la real ganen se van a poner a casi 10 puntos y la primera vuelta ya esta completada; el Sevilla a dia de hoy es el equipo mas competitivo para la liga (a excepcion del madrid, of course), asi que a su partido pendiente, le podemos poner un empate y poco mas.

Si a esto le anyadimos que atletico, sevilla y madrid estan casi al 100% clasificados para la champions, te queda que te vas a jugar la champions con muchos equipo de tu nivel, esto es, rayo, valencia,osasuna,...., pero es que no hay que olvidar que tienes al Betis y a la real que te van a sacar al final de la primera vuelta mas de 10 puntos: No pinta bien, y eso que van a gozar de todas las ayudas arbitrales posibles: Como la de hoy, alli donde tengamos "interpretacion", va a haber un robo.

Por cierto, algun alma caritativa me puede dar un enlace para ver los partidos? (jackstream ha caido)


----------



## Edu.R (12 Dic 2021)

Nosotros a ganar, los partidos entre equipos que luchan dignamente por entrar en la Conference League no nos son relevantes.


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Dic 2021)

Sigan.


----------



## The Replicant (12 Dic 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Sigan.



lo cojonudo es que hasta en la COPE han dicho que no es penalty

un punto vital para la salvación frente a un rival directo


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (12 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Joder, vaya tela, como el Betis o la real ganen se van a poner a casi 10 puntos y la primera vuelta ya esta completada; el Sevilla a dia de hoy es el equipo mas competitivo para la liga (a excepcion del madrid, of course), asi que a su partido pendiente, le podemos poner un empate y poco mas.
> 
> Si a esto le anyadimos que atletico, sevilla y madrid estan casi al 100% clasificados para la champions, te queda que te vas a jugar la champions con muchos equipo de tu nivel, esto es, rayo, valencia,osasuna,...., pero es que no hay que olvidar que tienes al Betis y a la real que te van a sacar al final de la primera vuelta mas de 10 puntos: No pinta bien, y eso que van a gozar de todas las ayudas arbitrales posibles: Como la de hoy, alli donde tengamos "interpretacion", va a haber un robo.
> 
> Por cierto, algun alma caritativa me puede dar un enlace para ver los partidos? (jackstream ha caido)



Tiroalpalo.com


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Joder, vaya tela, como el Betis o la real ganen se van a poner a casi 10 puntos y la primera vuelta ya esta completada; el Sevilla a dia de hoy es el equipo mas competitivo para la liga (a excepcion del madrid, of course), asi que a su partido pendiente, le podemos poner un empate y poco mas.



El Atleti es de largo la mejor plantilla de España, el rival son ellos. Aún confiando en el Sevilla, que yo no confío, pierden al portero y al delantero centro todo el mes de enero por la Copa de África.


----------



## fieraverde (12 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El Atleti es de largo la mejor plantilla de España, el rival son ellos. Aún confiando en el Sevilla, que yo no confío, pierden al portero y al delantero centro todo el mes de enero por la Copa de África.



La defensa del atleti es un circo descompensado.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El Atleti es de largo la mejor plantilla de España, el rival son ellos. Aún confiando en el Sevilla, que yo no confío, *pierden al portero y al delantero centro todo el mes de enero por la Copa de África.*



entre eso y pedirte que abras la boca para que te meen en ella no debe haber mucha diferencia…


----------



## Edu.R (12 Dic 2021)

Si ganamos, dejamos al Atleti ahi ahi con la Real Sociedad.


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Dic 2021)




----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2021)

*Alineación titular del Real Madrid*

Courtois, Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Modric, Casemiro, Kroos; Asensio, Vinicius y Benzema


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Joder, vaya tela, como el Betis o la real ganen se van a poner a casi 10 puntos y la primera vuelta ya esta completada; el Sevilla a dia de hoy es el equipo mas competitivo para la liga (a excepcion del madrid, of course), asi que a su partido pendiente, le podemos poner un empate y poco mas.
> 
> Si a esto le anyadimos que atletico, sevilla y madrid estan casi al 100% clasificados para la champions, te queda que te vas a jugar la champions con muchos equipo de tu nivel, esto es, rayo, valencia,osasuna,...., pero es que no hay que olvidar que tienes al Betis y a la real que te van a sacar al final de la primera vuelta mas de 10 puntos: No pinta bien, y eso que van a gozar de todas las ayudas arbitrales posibles: Como la de hoy, alli donde tengamos "interpretacion", va a haber un robo.
> 
> *Por cierto, algun alma caritativa me puede dar un enlace para ver los partidos? (jackstream ha caido)*



fbstream.tv


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> *Alineación titular del Real Madrid*
> 
> Courtois, Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Modric, Casemiro, Kroos; Asensio, Vinicius y Benzema



Asensio por Rodrygo, uaff.


----------



## fred (12 Dic 2021)

Cada golarro intrascendente de Asensio nos cuesta la titularidad al partido siguiente,a ver si me calla la boca.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (12 Dic 2021)

Me jode ver a Asensio de titular.
Contra el Atleti tienes que ponerte el mono de trabajo y currar los 90 minutos a tope; la nenaza esta no va ni a oler la pelota hasta que lo acabe cambiando en el 65 por Rodrygo, naturalemente.
Asco de tio, joder. A ver si se lo encalomamos a algun Arsenal de la vida.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2021)

Buenas noches, esta el estadio vacio a 25 minutos...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (12 Dic 2021)

Pierde el mundial Hamilton en la última vuelta y le empatan al Barça en el último minuto. Para compensar hoy perdemos 7 a 0.

El universo tiende al equilibrio.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (12 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> Carrasco jugo en el 12-1 contra Malta de delantero y no metio ni un gol



La única vez que he visto a ese elemento jugar fue ese partido, es un partido que me gusta ver en navidades.
Recuerdo que me llamó la atención lo malo que era.
No se iba ni una vez de los defensas. Y es que jugaba contra Malta. Menudo paquete chaval.
Es que joder, aunque no quieras pensar mal, está clarísmo que si juegas en el brasa siempre has tenido mucho más fácil lo de la selección, también en los 70.


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Pierde el mundial Hamilton en la última vuelta y le empatan al Barça en el último minuto. Para compensar hoy perdemos 7 a 0.
> 
> El universo tiende al equilibrio.



jeje


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Dic 2021)

Bueno vuelvo al hilo para ver el partido, pero no os penséis que abandonó a mi amado Barcelona, allí pertenezco a un sentimiento, una nación.

Cómo de costumbre he bajado al bar de la Araceli este partido lo merece, ya está el lugareño con su radio contándome sus hazañas con la damisela Araceli, los hijos de puta del bar poniéndome las roñosas patatas fritas con la cerveza pero por la zona no tiene el fútbol en otro bar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Dic 2021)

Dos cosas, el estadio vacío y a vinicius le han dado como una cosa con forma de pene que imagino que es un premio.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Dic 2021)

Hemos sacada a Ausencio en derecha para defender mas y tener más control. Qué paciencia hay que tener…


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (12 Dic 2021)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> La única vez que he visto a ese elemento jugar fue ese partido, es un partido que me gusta ver en navidades.
> Recuerdo que me llamó la atención lo malo que era.
> No se iba ni una vez de los defensas. Y es que jugaba contra Malta. Menudo paquete chaval.
> Es que joder, aunque no quieras pensar mal, está clarísmo que si juegas en el brasa siempre has tenido mucho más fácil lo de la selección, también en los 70.



Necesitaba mucho espacio para irse de los defensas y Malta estaba apelotonada en el área. En otros partidos sí demostraba ser un buen driblador en velocidad. Pero luego no sabía qué hacer con la pelota.


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2021)

*Noche de derbi*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Nosotros a ganar, los partidos entre equipos que luchan dignamente por entrar en la Conference League no nos son relevantes.



Tiene pinta que el far$a va a tardar en competir por algo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Dic 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Falta Ter Statuen.


----------



## fachacine (12 Dic 2021)

Hemos empezado sin tensión, como sabiendo la distancia de puntos que tenemos, no me mola


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (12 Dic 2021)

Yo creo recordar que Ter Stegen hace un par de años era un porterazo. La motivación de los pocos jugadores que quedan en el FCB con nivel "top" mundial debe de ser mínima.


----------



## HArtS (12 Dic 2021)

¿En qué minuto del partido van?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Dic 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Yo creo recordar que Ter Stegen hace un par de años era un porterazo. La desmotivación de los pocos jugadores que quedan en el FCB con nivel "top" mundial debe de ser mínima.



Y si no quiere caer en la irrelevancia total pedirá salir.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Dic 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Hemos empezado sin tensión, como sabiendo la distancia de puntos que tenemos, no me mola



Es el ritmo que te marca el pateti. Ellos no proponen nada, solo juegan al error del rival.


----------



## road runner (12 Dic 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Yo creo recordar que Ter Stegen hace un par de años era un porterazo. La desmotivación de los pocos jugadores que quedan en el FCB con nivel "top" mundial *debe de ser mínima.*



Espero que máxima.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Dic 2021)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Dic 2021)

Amego segarro y cagada de Koke....


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Dic 2021)

AMEGOOOLL


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Dic 2021)

Este pateti defensivamente hace aguas. Simeone no sabe jugar si no es defensivamente.


----------



## road runner (12 Dic 2021)

Golo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Dic 2021)

Y asistencia de vini.


----------



## HArtS (12 Dic 2021)

Gol de Benzema!


----------



## Edu.R (12 Dic 2021)

Robo de Modric y lo demás un gulás brvvvtal.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Dic 2021)

Pues está la liga a un pelo de quedar finiquitada antes de terminar la primera vuelta...

Muy bien Benzemalo en la salida de la contra y el remate,al cesar lo que es del cesar.


----------



## road runner (12 Dic 2021)

Sidi Karim.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Dic 2021)

Un golazo. Todos muy bien, aunque el nivel para generar ocasiones de Vini es brutal…


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Dic 2021)

Bueno la liga si se le va al Madrid puede ser algo alucinante.

El Catalonia fuera de juego y el Atlético que este año tenía el 50% del trabajo hecho con los catalanes fuera del título parece que no le ponen muchas ganas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Dic 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Yo creo recordar que Ter Stegen hace un par de años era un porterazo. La desmotivación de los pocos jugadores que quedan en el FCB con nivel "top" mundial debe de ser mínima.



Será la motivación


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Dic 2021)

Y Oblak tela. Iba por el centro.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Robo de Modric y lo demás un gulás brvvvtal.



Casi sin posesió… muy mal, son atletes, eso no es jugar a la pilota…


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (12 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Espero que máxima.



Gracias. Edito.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (12 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Buenas noches, esta el estadio vacio a 25 minutos...



Cómo vamos, me dicen que el madrit no está jugando bien ...

*ATLETI!!!!*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Dic 2021)

El pateti a 13 y el far$a a 18.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Dic 2021)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Cómo vamos, me dicen que el madrit no está jugando bien ...
> 
> *ATLETI!!!!*



1-0


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y Oblak tela. Iba por el centro.



Era parable,si haces una de las paradas del año claro...


----------



## qbit (12 Dic 2021)

Golazo. Gran jugada de compenetración y gran remate de Benzema sin esperar que toque el balón el suelo, con la gran técnica que le caracteriza.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Era parable,si haces una de las paradas del año claro...



No iba escorada a un palo ni a la escuadra. Si estás en el centro la paras.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No iba escorada a un palo ni a la escuadra. Si estás en el centro la paras.



Iba fuerte,y le pillaba a contrapié...necesitas reflejos de pantera para tirarte a tiempo.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2021)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Cómo vamos, me dicen que el madrit no está jugando bien ...
> 
> *ATLETI!!!!*



Le hemos dado un gol de ventaja por el espectaculo...


----------



## road runner (12 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El pateti a 13 y el far$a a 18.



No nos chupemos las poyas.
Aún.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Dic 2021)

Acaba de entrar un grupo de chavales , 3 tías y dos tíos, unos 25 años...
El hombre este de la Araceli ha empezado a gritar como un poderoso ¡¡Vaya chirris, vaya chirris!!...

Mientras lo gritaba su saliva llegaba a mi cara...

Menuda tela.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> No nos chupemos las poyas.
> Aún.



Farsa y patético tienen un partido menos,pero aún así estaría muuuuy encaminado...


----------



## Xequinfumfa (12 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No iba escorada a un palo ni a la escuadra. Si estás en el centro la paras.



Le pega de volea con el empeine en el punto de penalty. No es imparable...pero casi.


----------



## road runner (12 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Farsa y patético tienen un partido menos,pero aún así estaría muuuuy encaminado...



Ya, claro.
Pero me refiero que el partido no se acabó.


----------



## el ruinas II (12 Dic 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Golazo. Gran jugada de compenetración y gran remate de Benzema sin esperar que toque el balón el suelo, con la gran técnica que le caracteriza.



no os dejeis engañar por la cantidad de goles de benzemalo, en el fondo es un petardo


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2021)

Han matado a kenny


----------



## Xequinfumfa (12 Dic 2021)

Estoy flipando con lo bien que salimos de nuestra área, tocando con tranquilidad y presionados a tope por el Atleti.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (12 Dic 2021)

Aparte de que la Liga va bien, a este equipo se lo ve jugar de manera disfrutable, estética.

En la segunda etapa de ZZ el juego quitaba las ganas de vivir.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2021)

A ver si le saca un naranja al carvajal...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (12 Dic 2021)

A mi la tecnica esta de burrear al rival con los jubilaos para que corran luego parriba los morenos no me parece mal, es mejor que el unocerismo pudrealmas de sidán


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El pateti a 13 y el far$a a 18.



En vez de campeon de invierno, a este ritmo va a ser campeon de liga


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2021)

Falta guapa a cunha...


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (12 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Le hemos dado un gol de ventaja por el espectaculo...



Se ha ganado un segarro el amego.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Dic 2021)

Joder,vaya paradón...


----------



## road runner (12 Dic 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> no os dejeis engañar por la cantidad de goles de benzemalo, en el fondo es un petardo



Y los que llevaría si no hubiese jugado para Cristiano la mitad de su carrera.


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Joder,vaya paradón...



Si era donde estaba él...que pareces andaluz


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (12 Dic 2021)

Tirazo y porterazo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Dic 2021)

No diré que liga me parece mejor, pero lo cierto es que la inglesa es más atractiva de ver, entre otras cosas por el ritmo de juego, la española desde hace 5 años a disminuido mucho su velocidad, nunca me gustó la italiana que aún era más soporífera por lo mismo, sin embargo la inglesa es mucho más dinámica, tal vez menos técnica que la española eso sí.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2021)

De que se queja el vini ?


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Si era donde estaba él...que pareces andaluz



Si me ponen una repetición y he exagerado rectifico sin problema,mientras tanto digo que muchos porteros se comen eso...

A ver,Courtois mide 2 metros,que para el resulte fácil no quiere decir que para otros porteros lo sea...Casillas probablemente esa se la habría comido con una pedazo de estatua.


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si me ponen una repetición y he exagerado rectifico sin problema,mientras tanto digo que muchos porteros se comen eso...



Han echado 2 repeticiones

Y se adorna con una palomita no me jodas


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2021)

Llorente se come a Vinicius... Hoy acaba negro...


----------



## road runner (12 Dic 2021)

Lo que masmola de laleti es la ropa de Simeone.
Ahí hay que descubrirse.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2021)

2 corners ya birlaos al aleti, y la gente cantando lahoz que malo eres... Mas las tres tarjetas amarillas perdonadas...


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Dic 2021)

Vaya panorama cuando ves que es Militao a quien tienes que encarar...se te viene el mundo encima


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2021)

Ahora mendy, pero cuantas agresiones tenemos que aguantar?


----------



## HDR (12 Dic 2021)

El Madrid está jugando con 10. Hay uno al que los comentaristas no mencionan nunca. Ese cabrón no puede salir de titular.

Le queda 1 año más de contrato, solo se me ocurre que Ancelotti lo esté poniendo por hacerlo lucir antes de venderlo en verano, si no no lo entiendo. Pero es que no luce el cabrón, no tiene sangre.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Dic 2021)

A Simeone no le veo muy activo debe estar en proceso de desintoxicación.


----------



## manutartufo (12 Dic 2021)

Carvajal está como Marcelo el año pasado,ya no está para estos niveles


----------



## Edu.R (12 Dic 2021)

Igualado, la verdad. 

Pero bueno, hemos aprovechado estupendamente el jugadón tras el robo de Modric.

Veremos si el Atleti se anima o sigue jugando a la igualdad y se estira solo al final.


----------



## road runner (12 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ahora mendy, pero cuantas agresiones tenemos que aguantar?



Todas, pringuis.
Los arbitrarios están de nuestro lao.

Cuando venga Judas nos vamos a cagar.


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> *El Atleti es de largo la mejor plantilla de España, *el rival son ellos. Aún confiando en el Sevilla, que yo no confío, pierden al portero y al delantero centro todo el mes de enero por la Copa de África.



Pues viendo el partido, me da la sensación que metemos a cuatro suplentes y seguimos siendo mejor que ellos.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (12 Dic 2021)

Joder tío, la verdad es que asensio está jugando decentemente. Es que haga lo que haga le ponéis a parir.
Y ya están tadando los de que Modric va andando y tal, y está jugando de puta madre.
El que es una bestia pero no sabe que hacer con el balón es el mendy tio, lo que pasa que como es un macaco pues la gente le come la polla.
Que tío más inútil, es que parece una caricatura, negraco enorme rápido que parece recién traído de la jungla y no sabe usar ni un tenedor.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues viendo el partido, me da la sensación que metemos a cuatro suplentes y seguimos siendo mejor que ellos.



Lo del Atlético este año es raro, por plantilla completa yo también pienso que el Atlético tiene la mejor de España, por 11 titular me quedo con el Madrid.


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ahora mendy, pero cuantas agresiones tenemos que aguantar?



Agresiones?, pero si parecéis el Farsa con las lipotimias.


----------



## Narwhal (12 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> 2 corners ya birlaos al aleti, y la gente cantando lahoz que malo eres... Mas las tres tarjetas amarillas perdonadas...



La que le han perdonado a De Paul hace poquitos minutitos te la callas eh???? Sois un equipo de asesinos empezando por vuestro entrenador y el gordo de su lacayo y habláis de amarillas perdonadas???


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2021)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Joder tío, la verdad es que asensio está jugando decentemente. Es que haga lo que haga le ponéis a parir.
> *Y ya están tadando los de que Modric va andando y tal, y está jugando de puta madre.*
> El que es una bestia pero no sabe que hacer con el balón es el mendy tio, lo que pasa que como es un macaco pues la gente le come la polla.
> Que tío más inútil, es que parece una caricatura, negraco enorme rápido que parece recién traído de la jungla y no sabe usar ni un tenedor.



Modric es acojonante. Si está bien físicamente creo que sigue siendo el mejor centrocampista del mundo, al menos en cuanto a calidad.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Dic 2021)

Mi análisis de la primera parte de mi ex equipo:

Modric el mejor como siempre pero no mantiene la posesio

Vinicius lo intenta pero no tiene valors

Benzema no tiene triangulacio.


En general ambos equipos muy inferiores al espectáculo que hemos visto esta tarde por parte del Barcelona, con su magrebies abde dando espectáculo o el juglar revolucionando el partido.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Dic 2021)

Buenah noshe, me uno a la 2ª parte, que aun hay partido...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (12 Dic 2021)

Descanso en Madrid y ganamos 1-0.
Como madridista hasta ahora al Madrid le pongo un 6, bien. Salio esperando , sin prisas, que pa algo es el lider, pero sin estar aletargao.
A paetir del minuto 8 apreto y en una buena triangulacion 1-0.
En la defensa Militao ha vuelto a estar muy fino, y en general tacticamente el equipo muy bien. Salvo el yescazo de Carvajal el Madrid ha hecho casi faltas tacticas poco aparatosas y que cortaban el luego cuando hacia falta.
Los de arriba, bien Negricius, aceptable el funcionario Asensio y bien Benzema, buena rematada y buenos movimientos.

El Atletico me ha pareciso un suspenso. Ha empezado apretando pero sin peligro y solo lo ha generad cuando el Madrid se ha dormido un poco. Pero lo peor de todo es su defensa, en el gol4 tios en el area por uno del Madrid y remata solo!! Impensable con Godin y Miranda. Este Atletico ni defiende como antes ni tiene el gol que se le espera a nombres como Griezman o Suarez.

Arbitro....mal. Carvajal merecio tarjeta, pero Mendy no, se la saca por el que diran. La del atletico es justa.
Preveo que en este segundo tiempo habra muchos palos. A ver que hace el Mateu este...

El mejor del Madrid..
Me ha gustado el moro, del atletico, Cuña, sin duda peligroso en cada movimiento


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2021)

¿y del Mateu nadie dice nada?. El tipo lo goza haha


----------



## road runner (12 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Agresiones?, pero si parecéis el Farsa con las lipotimias.



Solo falta que alguno se poga a vomitarnos el campo. A lo mensi.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2021)

joao y lemar, sus vais a cagar...


----------



## fachacine (12 Dic 2021)

Sale Jovic, bien, hay que rotar


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2021)

Pues va a haber muchos cambios. En el Atlético se marchan *Carrasco y Griezmann* y entran *Lemar y Joao Félix*. Y en el Real Madrid se marcha *Benzema* y entra *Jovic*.


----------



## el ruinas II (12 Dic 2021)

Narwhal dijo:


> La que le han perdonado a De Paul hace poquitos minutitos te la callas eh???? Sois un equipo de asesinos empezando por vuestro entrenador y el gordo de su lacayo y habláis de amarillas perdonadas???



mirad loq ue hacia el CERDO de simeone cuando era jugador



los atleticos estais mejor calladitos


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (12 Dic 2021)

HDR dijo:


> El Madrid está jugando con 10. Hay uno al que los comentaristas no mencionan nunca. Ese cabrón no puede salir de titular.
> 
> Le queda 1 año más de contrato, solo se me ocurre que Ancelotti lo esté poniendo por hacerlo lucir antes de venderlo en verano, si no no lo entiendo. Pero es que no luce el cabrón, no tiene sangre.



Asensio marco el otro dia y le corresponde 1 moscoso por eso, que para algo se saco una oposicion, bastante que esta jugando....


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Dic 2021)

Puf,que mal Asensio...


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> mirad loq ue hacia el CERDO de simeone cuando era jugador
> 
> 
> 
> los atleticos estais mejor calladitos



Solo fue castigado con 3 partidos


----------



## HArtS (12 Dic 2021)

QUÉ HIZO ASENSIO?????




Esa era para rematarla y hacer el 2-0.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> joao y lemar, sus vais a cagar...



Joao sí, pero el Lemar a mi me parece un bluff considerable


----------



## road runner (12 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> joao y lemar, sus vais a cagar...



Si fuese la novia del Joao...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2021)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuy joao...


----------



## Hannibal (12 Dic 2021)

Es raro el cambio de Benzemá. No hay partido entre semana y se le veía bien físicamente en apariencia. Nos guste o no el amego es que el más gol tiene...


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Dic 2021)

Joao es muy bueno,le basta con sobar la bola un poco para que se note


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Joao sí, pero el Lemar a mi me parece un bluff considerable



Lemar es una apuesta del Cholo, porque se ha pasado unos añitos que matarle era poco...


----------



## road runner (12 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuy joao...



Me parece muy bueno. Le vi jugar en Portugal muchas veces.
Viva el Cholo.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Dic 2021)

qué bien ha entrado al partido Joao Felix... se le ve confiante y con ganas de yustisia


----------



## fachacine (12 Dic 2021)

Parece que queremos ganar el partido andando, joder, no me gusta nada el partido del Madrid


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2021)

Pero el mateu este de que va, si casi mata el militao al joao...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Dic 2021)

nah, lo dicho... Llorent y Joao de lujo... la toca Lemar y jode la jugada...


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Dic 2021)

Ya lo dije la semana pasada,Jovic transmite muuuucha frialdad,es el típico jugador que siempre está a un mal control de escuchar pitos...

Ausencio gooooool

Bien Jovic,bien Vinicius...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2021)

Lentito lemar, y como se ha ido llorente de vinicius...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Dic 2021)

goooollllllllllllllllllll de Ausencio


----------



## Señor Moscoso (12 Dic 2021)

FuncigooooooLLL


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Dic 2021)

Cómo es el segundo apellido de Asensio? Ah, sí
MAMEN


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Dic 2021)

Ausencio... No ha aparecido para nada y ahora marca... Tela...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2021)

joder con el felipe, cuiando mejor estabamos...


----------



## HArtS (12 Dic 2021)

GOLLLLLL DEL MADRID!!!!!


----------



## HArtS (12 Dic 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Ausencio... No ha aparecido para nada y ahora marca... Tela...



Vinicius hizo toda la jugada.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (12 Dic 2021)

Sale la mara salvatrucha en el atleti


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (12 Dic 2021)

Gol de Asensio. Por este gol se pide una semana de vacaciones y un mes saliendo del curro a la una de la tarde...


----------



## el ruinas II (12 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> goooollllllllllllllllllll de Ausencio



se veia venir


----------



## John Rambo (12 Dic 2021)

A18


----------



## Suprimo (12 Dic 2021)

El Atleti es un equipo de derroidos


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Dic 2021)

Chocolate puro a la taza Mendy.
_Tu chocolate_.


----------



## Hannibal (12 Dic 2021)

Otra asistencia de O Rei.
Bien Jovic bajando el balón y abriendo a Vini, por cierto. Nada del otro mundo pero si lo hiciera el amego los comentaristas lo nombrarian


----------



## road runner (12 Dic 2021)

Si hoy mete Asensio es que la baraka está con nosotros.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (12 Dic 2021)

pues yo veo a vinicious de nuevo modric, se hincha a meter balons


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Dic 2021)

Hacia eones que el Madrid no se llevaba una liga con esta claridad...yo creo que desde la quinta del buitre


----------



## road runner (12 Dic 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> pues yo veo a vinicious de nuevo modric, se hincha a meter balons



Y lo que está entre los balons.


----------



## el ruinas II (12 Dic 2021)

de que van a hablar ahora todos los programas de mierda antimadridistas (que son TODOS), los de vomistar parece que estan en un entierro, francamente me gustaria que muriesen todos su familiares cercanos, pero creo que no es el caso por desgracia


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2021)

51004 espectadores, la mejor entrada de la temporada...


----------



## HDR (12 Dic 2021)

Los goles de Ausencio equivalen a medio gol en contra del Madrid. Hacen más mal que bien. Qué cruz.

Que Valverde esté chupando banquillo, y este lastre ahí de titular...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (12 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hacia eones que el Madrid no se llevaba una liga con esta claridad...yo creo que desde la quinta del buitre



Pero sin fundamentos ni valors


----------



## Suprimo (12 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hacia eones que el Madrid no se llevaba una liga con esta claridad...yo creo que desde la quinta del buitre



Los partidos finales de vuelta son complicadetes eh


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Dic 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Pero sin fundamentos ni valors



prácticamente sin pusessió ni tringulassió


----------



## Xequinfumfa (12 Dic 2021)

Este Madrid está empezando a oler a campeón de todo. Sí, también de Europa.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (12 Dic 2021)

¿Y el _céspet_? ¿Es que nadie se va a acordar del _céspet_?


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Dic 2021)

Lo de los 36 años de Modric es un drama,juega ahora con más solvencia que en sus buenos años,si tuviera las piernas de entonces...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Dic 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Este Madrid está empezando a oler a campeón de todo. Sí, también de Europa.



por lo menos, finalista.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (12 Dic 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Y el _céspet_? ¿Es que nadie se va a acordar del _céspet_?



Cómo va el cambio climático en el sadar?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Dic 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Y el _céspet_? ¿Es que nadie se va a acordar del _céspet_?



bien segat, bien segat


----------



## el ruinas II (12 Dic 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Este Madrid está empezando a oler a campeón de todo. Sí, también de Europa.



si aguantan modric y kroos todo es posible


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (12 Dic 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Este Madrid está empezando a oler a campeón de todo. Sí, también de Europa.



Muy blandito línea por línea y Modric muy viejo. 

Pero sí, vamos por buen camino.


----------



## road runner (12 Dic 2021)

Modric.
Modric.
Modric.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (12 Dic 2021)

A Modric hay que hacerle un monumento en el Bernabéu, no me jodas. Qué ídolo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues viendo el partido, me da la sensación que metemos a cuatro suplentes y seguimos siendo mejor que ellos.



Hombre, depende de qué 4 titulares quites para meter esos 4 suplentes. El Atleti tiene 20 tíos que en teoría no desentonan, nosotros más bien 14 o 15. 

Eso sí, para tener ese plantillón es verdad que llevan una temporada rarita.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Dic 2021)

El Atleti totalmente impotente.

Modric es D10s.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Dic 2021)

Jugar con el Bayern o los equipos ingleses con la intensidad que le meten es una historia diferente,ganar la Champions por poder se puede pero también harán falta buenas dosis de suerte...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Jugar con el Bayern o los equipos ingleses con la intensidad que le meten es una historia diferente,ganar la Champions por poder se puede pero también harán falta buenas dosis de suerte...



con Curtuá en el estado que está, tenéis la flor asegurada


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Dic 2021)

Esta crecido Modric...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (12 Dic 2021)

Quiero que la kmc se vaya a un balneario y no vuelvan a jugar hasta octavos de la 14


----------



## el ruinas II (12 Dic 2021)

todos los valores del madrismo estan compendiados en luka modric


----------



## Edu.R (12 Dic 2021)

El Atleti ha corrido 6 km más que nosotros. 

Para nada.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Dic 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> todos los valores del madrismo estan compendiados en luka modric



no conozco a nadie que no se del Madrid, al que le caiga mal Modric


----------



## HDR (12 Dic 2021)

No por nada el pateti ha sudado tinta para pasar a octavos. En España solo queda el Madrid como equipo de primer nivel.


----------



## qbit (12 Dic 2021)

Qué árbitro más gilipollas. Sacar tarjetas a los dos por estar sólo discutiendo en vez de separarlos y ya.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Dic 2021)




----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Dic 2021)

Puf,vaya balonazo...y courtois no tiene la nariz pequeña que digamos


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> con Curtuá en el estado que está, tenéis la flor asegurada



Con el balonazo que le acaba de meter joao en la tocha se le acabó por hoy... Aunque tarde...


----------



## barullo (12 Dic 2021)

Todas las para asi: al muñeco en to la jeta


----------



## Suprimo (12 Dic 2021)

De Curtuá no se puede decir que ponga todo en el _canpo _


----------



## road runner (12 Dic 2021)

La nariz de Courtois nos marca el camino.
Hala Madrit hijosdefruta.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (12 Dic 2021)




----------



## road runner (12 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Todas las para asi: al muñeco en to la jeta



Ánimo.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (12 Dic 2021)

El Atleti va a hacer sus 35 puntos normales por vuelta. Lo raro fue la primera del año pasado con +50.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Dic 2021)

Curtuá y Modric, balones de oro.

Gracias


----------



## John Rambo (12 Dic 2021)

Vacunados y a casa.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Dic 2021)

Mermelada de Esmegma dijo:


> El barça a 18 puntos



De momento.


----------



## IVNP71 (12 Dic 2021)

Grande el Real!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## filets (12 Dic 2021)

Gana el Madrid
Pierde el Atl Madrid
Empata el Barça
Hamilton pierde el mundial en la ultima vuelta

Debo tener el colesterol a 4000


----------



## HArtS (12 Dic 2021)

Vinicius elegido jugador del partido.


----------



## qbit (12 Dic 2021)

El Madrid es un superequipo. Están bien compenetrados, se ayudan en defensa y con un superportero. Ojito. La liga tienen pinta de ganarla aplastantemente, y veremos qué pasa en la Copaeuropa.


----------



## qbit (12 Dic 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Vinicius elegido jugador del partido.



¿Por quién? Lo he visto en una televisión inglesa y el título de "rey del partido" se lo han dado a Courtois merecidamente.


----------



## el ruinas II (12 Dic 2021)

el atleti debe comenzar a plantearse cambiar de entrenador, tiene plantilla para ser un equipo mas ambicioso


----------



## HArtS (12 Dic 2021)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Por quién? Lo he visto en una televisión inglesa y el título de "rey del partido" se lo han dado a Courtois merecidamente.



En DirecTV.


----------



## qbit (12 Dic 2021)

El Pateti sólo sabe hacer lo de siempre: Correr, presionar, marcar, hacer faltas, ser equipo pelmazo pero nada más.


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2021)

Resumen: que 'guenos' son Modric y Courtois.


----------



## IVNP71 (12 Dic 2021)

Y el próximo partido de los colchoneros ni más ni menos que en el Pizjuán ante el Sevilla que no sé qué le beneficiará más al Madrid si un empate o que gane el Sevilla no sé yo.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2021)

Otra cosa: Militao empieza a acojonar.


----------



## Suprimo (12 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> Gana el Madrid
> Pierde el Atl Madrid
> Empata el Barça
> Hamilton pierde el mundial en la ultima vuelta
> ...



Pues a mi me ha parecido de los días más previsibles del año


----------



## Fiodor (12 Dic 2021)

Partido muy bien planteado por Ancelotti... Está construyendo un bloque muy sólido. Está funcionando algo tan complicado y suicida como sacar el balón jugado desde atrás obligatoriamente. Solamente un equipo bien trabajado puede hacer este fútbol, que si se hace sin errores, es bastante efectivo, como se ha visto hoy...


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Dic 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Este Madrid está empezando a oler a campeón de todo. Sí, también de Europa.





Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Muy blandito línea por línea y Modric muy viejo.
> 
> Pero sí, vamos por buen camino.



Falta un poco más de calidad arriba (un poco, algo mejor que Jovic, aunque está jugando bien, en el segundo gol ha sido clave) y algo más de altura abajo. Con eso nos daba para disputar la Copa de Europa.

CMK son el mejor centro del campo del fútbol reciente. Muy por encima de las mentiras del tocomocho…


----------



## josemanuelb (12 Dic 2021)

Sólidos y letales con espacios.

Con esta ventaja la liga no debería escaparse.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (12 Dic 2021)

pues se acabo lo que se daba por hoy.

en esta segunda parte le pongo un 7 al madrid. 
basicamente aunque empieza dormido en los primeros minutos, retoma el control del centro del campo y crea una ocasion franca y la mete padentro.
luego se dedica a contemporizar y como el atletico ni crea peligro ni le pone intensidad fisica, hasta el minuto 75 no ha tenido problemas.
militao me ha gustado mucho en defensa, muy fino, a joao felix lo ha amargao bastante (no lo toca en la supuesta falta que era saque de banda), modric al ritmo que se ha jugado la segunda parte puede durar el partido entero jugando bien, y arriba mi funcionario favorito usa la tactica de hacer como que no esta para de repente aparecer y sentenciar... 
angelote esta vez me ha gustado en los cambios basicamente porque como el atletico no estaba poniendo dureza ni intensidad no hacia falta tocar nada, no vaya a ir a peor, el 2-0 valia...
no le pongo mas nota al madrid porque empezo concediendo dos ocasiones en la segunda parte que podrian haber cambiado la historia, pero ha mostrado sensacion de lider solido, quiza especulador pero que cojones, la temporada es larga y la plantilla es corta....ha jugado la baza de una buena defensa y un mejor portero y le ha salido bien. si ademas arriba ha estado fino, no se le puede achacar que haya ganado injustamente ni apuradamente. por mi perfecto. ojala asi hasta final de liga.

el atletico.... antes le puse un 4 y esta segunda parte un 3. es verdad que empezo crando verdadero peligro pero a los diez o quince minutos recibe el segundo gol -no se yo si podria haber hecho algo el lateral que se supone defendia a asensio-y se queda practicamente hasta el minuto 75 k.o. luego achucha un poco, le falta suerte al final en alguna accion pero...... desde que recibe el segundo gol hasta el minuto 75 no hace una polla.... ni crea peligro, ni pone intensidad fisica, ni da palos ni nada..... lo suyo hubiera sido meter intensidad fisica en el centro del campo para que modric acabara con la lengua fuera, desgastar, achuchar, ensuciar el partido con leña para desestabilizar a ver si cambia algo... lo que ha hecho el atletico del cholo siempre.... nada, un partido super tranquilo hasta el 75.... 


Este atletico me ha empezado a recordar el atletico pre-cholo: quiero y no puedo y victoria relativamente comoda del madrid. No ha llegado a ser el atletico triste de Cesar Ferrando pero si el quiero y no puedo de muchas otras veces hasta llegar el cholo. la mejor noticia para este atletico es que hasta dentro de dos o tres meses no tiene la eliminatoria champions y en liga el barcelona ni esta ni se le espera y el sevilla y demas meritorios pues son lo que son, pero como siga asi igual queda tercero o cuarto y le toca eliminatoria previa de champions...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Dic 2021)

No sé cómo os puedo apasionar ver partidos del Real Madrid, no tienen intriga, ya sabes que van a a ganar porque son el equipo de Franco, no tienen la posesió ni la triangulacio y no se ven los valors.
En definitiva una escuadra Sosa que el año que viene cuando explote el juglar y fichemos a Adeyemi, Cabrales y la araña comenzará una nueva época gloriosa en Catalunya.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (12 Dic 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Muy blandito línea por línea y Modric muy viejo.
> 
> Pero sí, vamos por buen camino.



es que esto es la liga, y si tu estas pichí-pichá pero los rivales directos estan mal.... acabas siendo el mejor.... yo firmaba esto a final de temporada, sobre todo si la champions no la gana ningun otro español, que no tiene pinta....


----------



## Edu.R (12 Dic 2021)

Bueno compañeros. Hay que cerrar la 1º vuelta contra Cádiz y Getafe. Luego tenemos el partido adelantado de San Mamés que va a ser complicado, pero si nos podemos ir con 47-48 puntos, ya es una 1º vuelta muy top.

En enero vienen la Copa y la Supercopa, donde con poco lo haces bien o mal. Y la Champions pues ya veremos como estamos entrando la primavera. Porque esto es muy largo. Pero teniendo la Liga muy de cara en el bolsillo, lo que va a haber es tranquilidad (Y buenos alimentos).

Hala Madrid.


----------



## ccc (12 Dic 2021)

Bueno,

- Hoy Llorente ha tenido controlado a Vini, sin embargo, 2 asistencias y un trabajo defensivo increible: Vini, siempre en mi equipo.
- Carletto se debe reir de todos nosotros y de nuestra politica de cambios: Lleva 9 partidos seguidos jugando con los mismos jugadores y el mismo bloque bajo y lo mas alucinante es que ha sacado todos los partidos.
- En mi opinion, Carletto se equivoca igual: Tienes equipo para hacer lo mismo que el Bayern, aunque mejor: Tienes a la mejor defensa del mundo, lo digo alto y claro: Tenemos la mejor defensa del mundo: Carvajal, Militao, Alaba y Mendy son increiblemente rapidos y pueden adelantar las lineas al medio del campo sin problemas; Vini y Rodrigo tienen sacrificio defensivo y al delantero centro no vamos a pedirle el mismo grado de trabajo defensivo (al igual que no se lo pedimos a Lewandoski). Nuestro problema? El medio del campo: Apostamos por los mismos Kroos, Casemiro y Modric; con Kroos, Camavinga y Valverde, seriamos imparables.

El equipo esta ahi, faltan 1 o piezas claves para dominar europa, no mas: 1 delantero dentro diferencial tipo Haaland o Mbappe y 1 centrocampista total. Y lo mas importante, no renovar a Modric, darle su partido de homenaje (con pasta incluida) y dejarlo como leyenda del madrid, pero se tiene que ir. 

Modric y Casemiro son lo mismo que Ramos y Varane al madrid: Jugadores que han dado al madrid lo mejor, que estan tampando a los jovenes y que nos impiden lograr metas mayores: Lo siento, pero es asi.


----------



## road runner (12 Dic 2021)

Están llorando en Movistar.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Modric y Casemiro son lo mismo que Ramos y Varane al madrid: Jugadores que han dado al madrid lo mejor, que estan tampando a los jovenes y que nos impiden lograr metas mayores: Lo siento, pero es asi.



Modric nunca va a ser un problema. Va año a año y cuando él diga que no hay más, se queda de suplente y termina su carrera deportiva aquí. Pero con el partido de hoy, a ver como coño dices que no está ya dando lo mejor.


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Están llorando en Movistar.



jaja


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Dic 2021)

ADNVARsa


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (12 Dic 2021)

qbit dijo:


> El Pateti sólo sabe hacer lo de siempre: Correr, presionar, marcar, hacer faltas, ser equipo pelmazo pero nada más.



pues hoy ni eso. quiza deban plantear si seguir con ese entrenador y darle exactamente lo que quiere o bien adaptar el entrenador a lo que tienen en la plantilla y darle pasaporte. en cualquier caso me la suda, lo que me preocupa es mi equipo


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (12 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hacia eones que el Madrid no se llevaba una liga con esta claridad...yo creo que desde la quinta del buitre



tiene esa pinta... pero tambien tenia esa misma pinta el madrid de carlos queiroz, y acabo tercero.

vamos a ver si sigue en la linea de sacar partidos jugando bien, mal o regular y dosifica la plantilla con acierto el viejo...


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2021)

¿Os parece que Llorente sería titular en el Madrid o simplemente tomaría el rol de Valverde?.

Otra cosa. Si Militao evoluciona a jefazo de la defensa no os parece que se pondría poner a Mendy de central?.


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> tiene esa pinta... pero tambien tenia esa misma pinta el madrid de carlos queiroz, y acabo tercero.
> 
> vamos a ver si sigue en la linea de sacar partidos jugando bien, mal o regular y dosifica la plantilla con acierto el viejo...



Es verdad, lo de Queiroz!. De momento Carletto está comprando todas las papeletas negándose a dosificar.


----------



## josemanuelb (12 Dic 2021)

Sólidos y letales al espacio.

Una ventana cojonuda por el momento.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (12 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pero el mateu este de que va, si casi mata el militao al joao...



yo creia que tambien, en la repeticion se ve que no lo toca...


----------



## el ruinas II (12 Dic 2021)

el madrid ha tenido mucha suerte con tres fichajazos que son militao mendy y alaba, tres autenticas maquinas


----------



## pepitoburbujas (12 Dic 2021)

Bueno, pues contento por el resultado y también por el buen fútbol desplegado por momentos. 

El aleti, lo de siempre: equipo perruno, que molesta, presiona, hace faltas, pero me da la sensación de que no es tan perruno como su entrenador quisiera. De hecho Joao Félix no es santo de su devoción. Ha salido como siempre, a esperar al rival, robar y contraatacar, y resulta que le acaban metiendo a él dos goles al contraataque. Dos bonitos goles como dos soles. Cuando se ha puesto por detrás en el marcador, ha seguido igual de agazapado, se le vino el chiringuito abajo.

A Modric, hay que hacerle un monumento. Qué calidad y qué movimientos tiene, que no hay forma de quitarle el balón. Luego Benzema, que siempre lo critico, pero ese gol ha sido clave. El Cholo puso a Llorente para secar a Vinicius y casi lo consigue: sólo pudo dar dos asistencias de gol .

Escucho a todos decir lo bien que juega por momentos el Madrid, y es cierto. Pero parémonos a pensar una cosa: son los mismos que el año pasado, y el anterior, más viejos, sin Ramos y Varane, y con la incorporación de Alaba. Camavinga poco juega. Todos recordamos al Madrid de las ligas pasadas: unocerismo, falta de gol, esperar que llegara el gol de Casemiro o Ramos a la salida de un córner, rondito aburreovejas...Así que démosle algo de mérito al entrenador y al preparador físico.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Es verdad, lo de Queiroz!. De momento Carletto está comprando todas las papeletas negándose a dosificar.




No, mendy posicionalmente de central sería un desastre, está bien en el lateral.

Con Quiroz no estaba el Barcelona luchando por no descender.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Dic 2021)

A ver, con los que se supone que son "de nuestro nivel", hemos demostrado que podemos. Eso te suguiere que la Liga es muy factible, y luego si las Copas se dan bien, pueden caer también.

Ahora bien, los 3 ingleses y el Bayern, tienen más que nosotros. Si podemos evitar esos cruces hasta semifinales, podemos pelear en Europa, pero honestamente, estamos mejor de lo que yo pensaba que estaríamos a estas alturas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, con los que se supone que son "de nuestro nivel", hemos demostrado que podemos. Eso te suguiere que la Liga es muy factible, y luego si las Copas se dan bien, pueden caer también.
> 
> Ahora bien, los 3 ingleses y el Bayern, tienen más que nosotros. Si podemos evitar esos cruces hasta semifinales, podemos pelear en Europa, pero honestamente, estamos mejor de lo que yo pensaba que estaríamos a estas alturas.




Chelsea y bayern son los cocos.

Luego hay que evitar a City y Liverpool.


El PSG y el united me parecen factibles, sobre todo el primero.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (12 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Bueno,
> 
> - Hoy Llorente ha tenido controlado a Vini, sin embargo, 2 asistencias y un trabajo defensivo increible: Vini, siempre en mi equipo.
> - Carletto se debe reir de todos nosotros y de nuestra politica de cambios: Lleva 9 partidos seguidos jugando con los mismos jugadores y el mismo bloque bajo y lo mas alucinante es que ha sacado todos los partidos.
> ...



en general de acuerdo en todo, pero matizaria un poco.... llorente controlado a vini?? no lo suficiente.... eso si, yo no he visto a llorente aportar nada al ataque atletico, si me dijeras que lo han cambiado en el descanso me lo creeria.

hoy sinceramente, mas alla del cambio de benzema por lesion no hubiera tocada nada hasta el 80. precisamente porque el atletico no estaba achuchando y no hacia nada de falta. aunque si, en general o rota jugadores o a ver como acabamos la temporada.


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No, mendy posicionalmente de central sería un desastre, está bien en el lateral.
> 
> Con Quiroz no estaba el Barcelona luchando por no descender.



Digo lo de central porque es más difícil saltarlo que el muro de Israel. 

Es verdad que Caletto tiene suerte de tener competencia muy floja este año. Aún así, a pesar del trabajo del gran Pintus, creo que tenemos alto riesgo de llegar fundidos a la parte crítica de la temporada. Pero, el futuro nadie lo sabe, disfrutemos de lo que tenemos y del simpar Javi Hernández.


----------



## Hannibal (12 Dic 2021)

Ancelotti seguramente tenga un gran defecto, que es el que todos conocemos.
Pero ha hecho un trabajo brutal en muchísimos aspectos:
1) Por ejemplo,se dió cuenta de que el fútbol Guardiloco de intentar encerrar al rival, que ya se ha convertido en un estándar entre los equipos top, al Madrid no le iba bien. Eso de atacar en estático como única arma era predecible y fácilmente defendible. Así que dijo, vamos a dejar de ser predecibles. Cuando nos presionen, tenemos la calidad para sacar el balón y matarlos a la carrera aprovechando la velocidad de Vini, Rodrygo o Bale. Cuando se encierren, combinaciones rápidas por dentro o desbordes por fuera. 

2) esto es fácil de decir, pero estos jugadores nunca han jugado a hacer lo de hoy, a encerrarse tras adelantarse. Eso lo han aprendido en apenas 5 meses. Merece mención lo de sacar el balón jugado; lo de hoy ha sido una exhibición. Mirad que me pone de los nervios eso de sobar tanto el balón en el área, y hoy transmitían una tranquilidad pasmosa, como cuando tienes al rival encerrado en su área. 

3) a nivel individual, llega a un equipo donde un central acaba de llegar y el otro apenas contaba para ZZ. Ahora parece que lleven un lustro juntos. No sé qué ha hecho con Vini, que es otro jugador, más allá de que este sistema le beneficie claramente. Pero ya no es sólo que ahora tenga gol y tome buenas decisiones; es que hoy se le ha visto dosificar los esfuerzos pero sprintando cuando había que hacerlo. Hasta esto ha mejorado en pocos partidos, que antes corría los 90 minutos como si fuera un muñeco del FIFA. 

4) En el plano físico, no sé qué carajos está haciendo, pero las lesiones han sido muy puntuales, nada que ver con las plagas de temporadas pasadas. Y eso que de rotar, poco.

En fin, parece imposible que mantengan este nivel toda la temporada. De hecho puede ser muy contraproducente esta ventaja, porque puede dar lugar a relajación, y luego cuando vengan un par de tropiezos, que vendrán sin duda alguna, aparecerán dudas, y ahí veremos las posibilidades reales de títulos esta temporada.

Mientras tanto, a festejar este final de año. 
¡Hasta el final, vamos Real!


----------



## filets (12 Dic 2021)

Lo veo tan claro que quiero que el Sevilla gane al Barça



por goleada


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Dic 2021)

__





Cargando…






i.gyazo.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> Lo veo tan claro que quiero que el Sevilla gane al Barça
> 
> 
> 
> por goleada




Ya empezamos filetes....

#elparaisoescatalan


----------



## Hannibal (12 Dic 2021)

Por cierto, un último comentario, sobre Jovic. Es lógico que ZZ le tuviera tirria y que Ancelotti le dé minutos. Por algo muy lógico, antes se encerraba al rival, y lo único que podía aportar era por alto, donde ya estaban Ramos, Varane y Casemiro. 
Pero ahora, las pocas veces que el Madrid no puede salir jugado y da un pelotazo, hace lo que a un jugador de su estilo se le da bien: bajar el balón y aguantarlo. Supongo que le veremos a menudo contra equipos que presionan arriba.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Dic 2021)

A ver, vamos en proyección de 96 puntos, eso NO es realista, creo que estamos un poco por encima en puntos de lo que deberíamos.

Lo digo porque vendrá la flojera, y luego diremos uuuuuuy. Pero es que va a pasar.

El día del Sevilla no merecimos ganar, y el día del Athletic casi que tampoco. Hay que ser cautos.


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, vamos en proyección de 96 puntos, eso NO es realista, creo que estamos un poco por encima en puntos de lo que deberíamos.
> 
> Lo digo porque vendrá la flojera, y luego diremos uuuuuuy. Pero es que va a pasar.
> 
> El día del Sevilla no merecimos ganar, y el día del Athletic casi que tampoco. Hay que ser cautos.



No sé, cuando Pintus trabajaba con ZZ nuestro máximo los alcanzábamos en los meses críticos: los últimos meses. Si este año es igual y no se nos funde el equipo lo mejor está por llegar.


----------



## PORRON (12 Dic 2021)

HALA MADRID VIVA ESPAÑA. PAREDÓN PARA TODOS LOS ANTIS.


----------



## filets (12 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, vamos en proyección de 96 puntos, eso NO es realista, creo que estamos un poco por encima en puntos de lo que deberíamos.
> 
> Lo digo porque vendrá la flojera, y luego diremos uuuuuuy. Pero es que va a pasar.
> 
> El día del Sevilla no merecimos ganar, y el día del Athletic casi que tampoco. Hay que ser cautos.



proyeccion de 96 puntos y CERO PENALTIES


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Dic 2021)

PORRON dijo:


> HALA MADRID VIVA ESPAÑA. PAREDÓN PARA TODOS LOS ANTIS.




Ya tenemos otro radical de la caverna, otro fascista.

#pedribalondeoro


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Modric y Casemiro son lo mismo que Ramos y Varane al madrid: Jugadores que han dado al madrid lo mejor, que estan tampando a los jovenes y que nos impiden lograr metas mayores: Lo siento, pero es asi.



tendre que ponerme las gafas y mirar de nuevo pero a mi sinceramente me parece que Modric esta rindiendo muy bien ahora mismo,simplemente no esta para presionar de manera perruna o para arrancadas explosivas a lo Valverde,pero la fluidez que le da a la pelota es impagable…..


----------



## ccc (13 Dic 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Bueno, pues contento por el resultado y también por el buen fútbol desplegado por momentos.
> 
> El aleti, lo de siempre: equipo perruno, que molesta, presiona, hace faltas, pero me da la sensación de que no es tan perruno como su entrenador quisiera. De hecho Joao Félix no es santo de su devoción. Ha salido como siempre, a esperar al rival, robar y contraatacar, y resulta que le acaban metiendo a él dos goles al contraataque. Dos bonitos goles como dos soles. Cuando se ha puesto por detrás en el marcador, ha seguido igual de agazapado, se le vino el chiringuito abajo.
> 
> ...



No, si con el calvo tendriamos a Ramos y Varane en la defensa, a Haazard chupandose la mayoria de minutos para ir ganando confianza, a Isco jugando y a Marcelo disputandole la titularidad a Mendy.

No olvidaros de los 2 partidos del chelsea, los desequilibrios tacticos que metio y como repitio todos los fallos que nos condenaron 1 anyo ante el City: en especial la meritocracia, y sino, decirselo a Hazaard y a Ramos, par de canallas.


----------



## REDDY (13 Dic 2021)

CÓMO NO TE VOY A QUERERR!!!


----------



## fachacine (13 Dic 2021)

Siento devoción absoluta por Modric, hasta tengo comprada su biografia:


----------



## Roedr (13 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> No, si con el calvo tendriamos a Ramos y Varane en la defensa, a Haazard chupandose la mayoria de minutos para ir ganando confianza, a Isco jugando y a Marcelo disputandole la titularidad a Mendy.
> 
> No olvidaros de los 2 partidos del chelsea, los desequilibrios tacticos que metio y como repitio todos los fallos que nos condenaron 1 anyo ante el City: en especial la meritocracia, y sino, decirselo a Hazaard y a Ramos, par de canallas.



Que coñazo sois. ¿Por qué no os acordáis que jugamos contra el Chelsea completamente diezmados, o que en la eliminatoria anterior ZZ se comió a Klopp?.


----------



## filets (13 Dic 2021)

Peluka' Modric, fichaje de medio pelo, por Óscar Zárate


'Peluka' Modric , fichaje de medio pelo, es la cortina de humo del Madrid para tapar sus miserias de la Liga, donde hasta sus tres vecinos (Rayo, Atleti y




www.mundodeportivo.com


----------



## Roedr (13 Dic 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Siento devoción absoluta por Modric, hasta tengo comprada su biografia:



Tiene estética genialoide y el buen gusto de no llenarse de tatuajes. Más seriamente, uno de los mejores centrocampistas de la historia del fútbol.


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Dic 2021)

Qué manera de ir arrastrando el rabo.


----------



## ccc (13 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> tendre que ponerme las gafas y mirar de nuevo pero a mi sinceramente me parece que Modric esta rindiendo muy bien ahora mismo,simplemente no esta para presionar de manera perruna o para arrancadas explosivas a lo Valverde,pero la fluidez que le da a la pelota es impagable…..



Es que el futbol actual del maximo nivel va precisamente de eso: Tu tienes un equipo para hacer lo mismo que el Chelsea, que el Liverpool, que el City o el Bayern y seguramente lo puedes hacer hasta mejor que ellos, porque tienes a la mejor defensa con diferencia (al menos el bloque titular) y en la delantera tienes a 2 jovenes, con capacidad de sacrificio y uno ellos en modo crack total.

Y nosotros tenemos a un Casemiro y a Modric que nos condenan a un juego de verlas venir, de posicionamiento defensivo: Ni siquiera podemos hacer lo que hace el Liverpool de ir cambiando: Nosotros nos quedamos directamente defendiendo. Ahora la gente es muy resultadista, pero lo cierto, es que tu le das el equipo a Tuchel y le das a Mbappe, y volvemos a ser el madrid de ronaldo con el que llegamos 8 veces a SF de champions.

Y las alabanzas a Modric no las aguanto, porque son un sinsentido: Yo he dicho hace mucho tiempo, que Modric era el mejor centrocampista del mundo con diferencia, porque creaba, rompia lineas, presionaba defensivamente, tenia vision de juego,...: Lo tenia todo, era a la vez un Koke, un Kroos, un Xavi,...,y todo ello con una seguridad pasmosa. Hoy he visto el partido, y sinceramente, no entiendo donde esta el partidazo; y lo mismo puedo decir de Casemiro. A Kroos lo defiendo porque a diferencia de estos 2 es un creador de juego 100%, por lo que esta fuera de la ecuacion.

Mirad la defensa y comparadla con Ramos y Varane: No hay color, y no lo digo porque Varane o Ramos eran malos, es que estos 2 estan a otro nivel: Salida de pelota, posicionamiento, cruce, velocidad (de ambos, claro); si a eso le anyadimos a Mendy y a Carvajal, mira tu si no puedes adelantar 20 metros a la defensa: Exactamente lo mismo ocurre con el centro del campo.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Mirad la defensa y comparadla con Ramos y Varane: No hay color, y no lo digo porque Varane o Ramos eran malos, es que estos 2 estan a otro nivel: Salida de pelota, posicionamiento, cruce, velocidad (de ambos, claro); si a eso le anyadimos a Mendy y a Carvajal, mira tu si no puedes adelantar 20 metros a la defensa: Exactamente lo mismo ocurre con el centro del campo.



Asi empezamos la temporada y Ancelotti vio que no era buena idea.


----------



## Roedr (13 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Es que el futbol actual del maximo nivel va precisamente de eso: Tu tienes un equipo para hacer lo mismo que el Chelsea, que el Liverpool, que el City o el Bayern y seguramente lo puedes hacer hasta mejor que ellos, porque tienes a la mejor defensa con diferencia (al menos el bloque titular) y en la delantera tienes a 2 jovenes, con capacidad de sacrificio y uno ellos en modo crack total.
> 
> Y nosotros tenemos a un Casemiro y a Modric que nos condenan a un juego de verlas venir, de posicionamiento defensivo: Ni siquiera podemos hacer lo que hace el Liverpool de ir cambiando: Nosotros nos quedamos directamente defendiendo. Ahora la gente es muy resultadista, pero lo cierto, es que tu le das el equipo a Tuchel y le das a Mbappe, y volvemos a ser el madrid de ronaldo con el que llegamos 8 veces a SF de champions.
> 
> ...



Un respeto... Ramos y Varane estando bien eran muy superiores a Militado/Alaba, que se nos vaya la pinza. 

Modric hoy casi que ha jugado con el centro del campo de Atlético. Con su provecta edad les robó el balón que convirtió en gol Benzema.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2021)

Mañana el sorteo y el finde el Cádiz.

Eso de momento.


----------



## ccc (13 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Asi empezamos la temporada y Ancelotti vio que no era buena idea.



Joder macho, a principio de temporada lo intento sin tener a Mendy, sin Carvajal, sin una defensa consolidada y encima lo intento con Kroos, Casemiro y Modric.

Aqui se empezo a ganar, simplemente porque Mendy seco todos los agujeros defensivos, Courtois paraba todo y Vini estaba en modo dios: Ni hay mejor juego que en la etapa ZZ, ni nada por el estilo: Ancelotti, sin embargo, no hace tonterias como las hacia el calvo. 

El anyo pasado dije que habia que echar a Ramos, pues condicionaba toda la defensa y hoy lo digo alto y claro: Hay que echar a Modric pues condiciona todo el bloque.

Lo que ocurre muchas veces, es que la gente comenta las cosas segun resultados y segun opiniones de periodistas; yo siempre he dicho que Vini era posiblemente el crack que podia salir de abajo y el otro era Odegaard; y por cierto, a este lo criticaban mucho, pero ultimamente lo esta haciendo de manera cojonuda en el arsenal, asi que ya esta claro que la cagamos al venderlo por 35M€.


----------



## Cormac (13 Dic 2021)




----------



## Anthony Quin (13 Dic 2021)

Golazo de Asensio, este chaval tiene un pie izquierdo de oro.


----------



## fachacine (13 Dic 2021)

Cormac dijo:


>



Joder Chendo es paquismo puro y duro


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> Peluka' Modric, fichaje de medio pelo, por Óscar Zárate
> 
> 
> 'Peluka' Modric , fichaje de medio pelo, es la cortina de humo del Madrid para tapar sus miserias de la Liga, donde hasta sus tres vecinos (Rayo, Atleti y
> ...



Peluka'* Modric*, fichaje de medio pelo, es la cortina de humo del Madrid para tapar sus miserias de la Liga, donde hasta sus tres vecinos (Rayo, Atleti y Getafe) le superan en la tabla. *Mourinho* dijo ayer que la plantilla “no está cerrada”. Huele a que si el Barça logra la Supercopa en el Bernabéu, un chollo para los culés, *Florentino* y *Mou* sacarán un nuevo conejo de la chistera para aplacar la vergüenza que supondría no ganar al Barça en casa en ¡ocho clásicos seguidos! (seis con *Mou*). Demasiado sonrojo para un madridismo escéptico con *Modric* y sometido a su despótico y altivo técnico-manager. El croata se presentó en el *Bernabéu* jugueteando con su hijo de cuatro años, ya casi tan 'alto' como él, y ante apenas 50 aficionados. Hace tres años, 8.000 recibieron a* Albiol*. La 'Galaxia' está de capa caída.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

A Curtois ya le podéis renovar y subir el sueldo porque telita marinera el pedazo muro que tenéis ahí.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

Ahora mismo podría alinear Caretto Anchelito a Curtois con la quinta del buitre y dejaría la puerta a cero.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Joder macho, a principio de temporada lo intento sin tener a Mendy, sin Carvajal, sin una defensa consolidada y encima lo intento con Kroos, Casemiro y Modric.
> 
> Aqui se empezo a ganar, simplemente porque Mendy seco todos los agujeros defensivos, Courtois paraba todo y Vini estaba en modo dios: Ni hay mejor juego que en la etapa ZZ, ni nada por el estilo: Ancelotti, sin embargo, no hace tonterias como las hacia el calvo.



A ver, cuando cambias cinco cosas a la vez es muy difícil saber qué es lo que ha funcionado - es verdad que Carvajal y sobre todo Mendy ayudan una barbaridad, pero también es indudable que hemos cambiado tácticamente comparado con, por ejemplo, el despiporre infame contra el Levante. Courtois no ha empezado a parar de repente, es que antes todo lo que le tiraban eran ocasiones claras, y ahora tienes que hacer un jugadón para llegar a posición de tiro con 5cm de margen, con lo que la posibilidad de que el portero la pare aumenta exponencialmente.

En todo caso, hemos llegado a un punto en el que el equipo funciona razonablemente bien, así que mejor no tocarlo. Tampoco es que tengamos mucho más que los 11 que han jugado hoy, Rodrygo, Valverde y Camavinga, y ninguno de esos 3 es un crack dejado injustamente en el banquillo.


----------



## Mecanosfera (13 Dic 2021)

He flipado con Vini, empieza a demostrar detalles muy serios. Lo que pasma es la clarividencia en el juego que está demostrando. Además de sus impresionantes asistencias (perfectas en cuanto a ingenio, visión y ejecución) tuvo algunos otros pases brutales sacados de la nada que no culminaron porque sus compañeros no supieron ver sus intenciones. Es un tío obsesionado con la portería contraria, cuando pilla el balón su única obsesión es acosar la portería como si fuese el último minuto de una gran final, con la misma voracidad que el mejor Cristiano. Se saca defensas de encima como quien espanta moscas.
Si sigue creciendo, mejora de cabeza y de tiro libre, continúa perfeccionando sus últimos pases... puede llegar a ser algo descomunal. Veo los partidos del Madrid sólo por él. Es una bestia y tiene toda la pinta de que acabará convirtiéndose en un titán.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (13 Dic 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Joder Chendo es paquismo puro y duro



En el banquillo del Madrid sigue, no recuerdo si de médico o de delegado del equipo. Está igual, sólo que con gafas.

Chendo en los inicios de la Quinta del Buitre sufrió uno de los accidentes más horribles y tristes que se pueden concebir. Iban en el coche él y la mujer y el hijo recién nacido, creo que mamando, estos dos en el asiento del copiloto. No sé qué pasó, hubo un frenazo terrible, a los padres no les pasó nada pero el bebé se mató.

Creo que siempre que veo una sillita de bebé de las que ahora son obligatorias me acuerdo de Chendo. Y han pasado casi 40 años.

Jo, la hipertensión es maravillosa. Te levantas de la cama a las cinco de la mañana como si te hubieras metido tres tiros de coca.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (13 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> Peluka' Modric, fichaje de medio pelo, por Óscar Zárate
> 
> 
> 'Peluka' Modric , fichaje de medio pelo, es la cortina de humo del Madrid para tapar sus miserias de la Liga, donde hasta sus tres vecinos (Rayo, Atleti y
> ...



Un clásico de estos hilos y un "fail" sólo a la altura del hilo de la decadencia de Rafa Nadal que tenemos en este foro.


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2021)




----------



## Phoenician (13 Dic 2021)

John Rambo dijo:


> Vacunados y a casa.



El patético con doble dosis hoy. Pauta completa.


----------



## JimTonic (13 Dic 2021)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> He flipado con Vini, empieza a demostrar detalles muy serios. Lo que pasma es la clarividencia en el juego que está demostrando. Además de sus impresionantes asistencias (perfectas en cuanto a ingenio, visión y ejecución) tuvo algunos otros pases brutales sacados de la nada que no culminaron porque sus compañeros no supieron ver sus intenciones. Es un tío obsesionado con la portería contraria, cuando pilla el balón su única obsesión es acosar la portería como si fuese el último minuto de una gran final, con la misma voracidad que el mejor Cristiano. Se saca defensas de encima como quien espanta moscas.
> Si sigue creciendo, mejora de cabeza y de tiro libre, continúa perfeccionando sus últimos pases... puede llegar a ser algo descomunal. Veo los partidos del Madrid sólo por él. Es una bestia y tiene toda la pinta de que acabará convirtiéndose en un titán.




el pase de gol de benzema por la banda me dejó helado, mucho mas que los regates, es que lo tenia en la cabeza desdee 20 metros antes lo que queria hacer, al igual que el pase a ausencio

el tio piensa mucho las jugadas


me parece que eso es lo mejor que vamos a ver de el , la vision de juego, quien lo diria hace un año que este cabra loca iba a ser una mezcla de figo y laudrup y ronaldo el gordo


----------



## Phoenician (13 Dic 2021)

Bueno, después de las alegrías de ayer: el patético vacunado con doble rejón, el Farsa en ruinas y Hamilton llorando, en media hora toca sorteo de Champions...

Quiero al Chelsea para vengar lo del año pasado. Si no nos toca Chelsea me conformo con el PSG para mostrarle al mundo la mentira que es Messi.


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2021)

Phoenician dijo:


> Bueno, después de las alegrías de ayer: el patético vacunado con doble rejón, el Farsa en ruinas y Hamilton llorando, en media hora toca sorteo de Champions...
> 
> Quiero al Chelsea para vengar lo del año pasado. Si no nos toca Chelsea me conformo con el PSG para mostrarle al mundo la mentira que es Messi.



Y el morbo de Ramos de nuevo en el bernabeu con el PSG


----------



## Phoenician (13 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Y el morbo de Ramos de nuevo en el bernabeu con el PSG



Cierto, saliendo a saludar desde el centro del campo antes del partido con el takataka...


----------



## Phoenician (13 Dic 2021)

Bueno pues el Benfica nos beneficia. A vengar al Farsa entonces... Jajajaja!


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2021)

Phoenician dijo:


> Bueno pues el Benfica nos beneficia. A vengar al Farsa entonces... Jajajaja!



Donde el madrid gano la decima champions!!!! al atletico


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Dic 2021)

Florenthanos lo ha vuelto a hacer, su poder telekineto ha sacado el mejor rival.


----------



## euromelon (13 Dic 2021)

El benfica hola cuartos de final


----------



## Phoenician (13 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Donde el madrid gano la decima champions!!!! al atletico



Y al patético el Bayer... Que bien estuve con el antigafe minutos antes del sorteo... Jajajaja!


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2021)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Florenthanos lo ha vuelto a hacer, su poder telekineto ha sacado el mejor rival.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Donde el madrid gano la decima champions!!!! al atletico




Ha tocado el benfica?.

Buen rival.


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ha tocado el benfica?.
> 
> Buen rival.



Si


----------



## road runner (13 Dic 2021)

Aroma a 14.


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2021)

Messi - Cristiano

PSG - MAU


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Dic 2021)

Del sorteo se saca que de los favoritos solo puede caer en octavos, United o PSG. Y ni siquiera el United hoy por hoy es grande. Los cuartos van a ser apoteosicos.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Dic 2021)

Benfica - Real Madrid....debe ser duro para los cules tachar de rival facil al que los ha echado de Europa.... Fuera de coñas, si el Madrid no hace el mongo ya esta en cuartos.

Atletico - Bayern.....nunca dejes de creer ? Era asi , no?

Villareal - City....Nada que perder para los amarillos. Si echan al Meacolonias Team me despollo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Dic 2021)

El patetico no es imposible que pase,ya elimino al liverpool hace un par de años cuando era el coco…de todos modos lo tienen bastante jodido 75 - 25% les doy 

el villareal esta practicamente fuera,necesita que se aparezca la virgen.

y el Madrid jugando serio esta casi en cuartos,aunque el Benfica no es mal equipo,le hizo sudar sangre al farsa hace nada.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (13 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Y el morbo de Ramos de nuevo en el bernabeu con el PSG



"Ganas de volver a veros".


----------



## fieraverde (13 Dic 2021)

Hostia que sorteo jajajajajajjaj


----------



## fieraverde (13 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Aroma a 14.



Ayer ganasteis a la nada más absoluta, tirando dos veces a puerta , no empecéis a chuparos las pollas tan pronto.


----------



## cebollo (13 Dic 2021)

Hay que pasar a cuartos y que en cuartos nos toque el que salga del Inter- Ajax. O del Sporting de Portugal - Juventus. Confío en Ancelotti, tiene mucha más potra que Zidane. 

Bayern, Liverpool, City y Chelsea que se eliminen entre ellos.


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Dic 2021)

A vengar al VARsa!!


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2021)

Me gusta el sorteo porque el rival es de lo menos fuerte que nos podía tocar, y luego hay 3 cruces (Inter-Ajax, PSG-United, Sporting-Juventus) de donde sale seguro un equipo ganable de cara a unos posibles Cuartos. Asi que bien.

La eliminatoria más atractiva creo que es el Atlético-Bayern.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> y el Madrid jugando serio esta casi en cuartos,aunque el Benfica no es mal equipo,le hizo sudar sangre al farsa hace nada.



Con todo el respeto, el Cádiz y el Granada, entre otros, también le hicieron sudar.

No es una maría, pero de lo que nos podía tocar era de lo menos complicado. Es un buen sorteo.


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Dic 2021)




----------



## Scardanelli (13 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Me gusta el sorteo porque el rival es de lo menos fuerte que nos podía tocar, y luego hay 3 cruces (Inter-Ajax, PSG-United, Sporting-Juventus) de donde sale seguro un equipo ganable de cara a unos posibles Cuartos. Asi que bien.
> 
> La eliminatoria más atractiva creo que es el Atlético-Bayern.



El cruce es estupendo, y los otros cruces también. En el PSG-Man puede pasar cualquier cosa.


----------



## Phoenician (13 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Si
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 868548



Y al Farsa quién le ha tocado? No lo veo por ahí...


----------



## Gorrión (13 Dic 2021)

El sorteo se tiene que repetir.


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2021)

Phoenician dijo:


> Y al Farsa quién le ha tocado? No lo veo por ahí...



Su sorteo empieza a las 13, es la europa league esa


----------



## euromelon (13 Dic 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El cruce es estupendo, y los otros cruces también. En el PSG-Man puede pasar cualquier cosa.



Pasarán 

Real Madrid 

La locaza(que raroque le ha tocado el mierdareal el equipo más fácil)

El Bayern

Chelsea 

United 

Liverpool. 

Los otros dos no importan


----------



## Phoenician (13 Dic 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> El sorteo se tiene que repetir.



Sí. 20 veces si hace falta hasta que salga el Madrid - PSG


----------



## road runner (13 Dic 2021)

Phoenician dijo:


> Y al Farsa quién le ha tocado? No lo veo por ahí...



Pasan directos a la siguiente ronda.
#Valors


----------



## Gorrión (13 Dic 2021)

Phoenician dijo:


> Sí. 20 veces si hace falta hasta que salga el Madrid - PSG



Si lo han hecho mal se tiene que repetir, toque el que toque.

De todas formas a mi como madridista no me importaría que tocara un PSG o Chelsea.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Dic 2021)

Phoenician dijo:


> Y al Farsa quién le ha tocado? No lo veo por ahí...



El sorteo de


Edu.R dijo:


> Con todo el respeto, el Cádiz y el Granada, entre otros, también le hicieron sudar.
> 
> No es una maría, pero de lo que nos podía tocar era de lo menos complicado. Es un buen sorteo.



Es que tengamos claro que a dia de hoy el Barcelona es un equipo de mitad de la tabla, que le gana cualquiera....que no esta en el sorteo dela morralla uropea por casualidad....


----------



## HArtS (13 Dic 2021)

El Atlético actuó como un peón de la UEFA dinamitando la Superliga...

Y la UEFA les paga el favor mandándolos a jugar contra el Bayern en un sorteo fraudulento jajajajajajaj.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (13 Dic 2021)

El sorteo se tiene que repetir desde después de la cagada el Atlético-Manchester.

Si se repite desde antes abre la puerta a que el que mete las bolas se equivoque todas las veces que no le guste el sorteo en la séptima bola y a repetir desde el principio.

Muy lógico todo.


----------



## fieraverde (13 Dic 2021)

Jajajaja brutal MAAAAAFIAAAAAA


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2021)

Bueno, las fechas bien, antes de la ida tenemos que ir a Villarreal, el resto todo ok, Jose Luis.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 868613
> 
> 
> 
> Jajajaja brutal MAAAAAFIAAAAAA



Y al Villarreal le han metido el United también, y justamente ha salido esa. Al final el City. Deberían revisar los protocolos, joder.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (13 Dic 2021)

Desde el 65 llevamos sin jugar contra un equipo que ha llegado a 7 finales de Champions.

Pero que se haga formato liga y echen a los equipos de mierda sería le quitaría la emoción porque se repetirían los partidos o no sé qué.


----------



## Phoenician (13 Dic 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Si lo han hecho mal se tiene que repetir, toque el que toque.
> 
> De todas formas a mi como madridista no me importaría que tocara un PSG o Chelsea.



Ok, que se repita a partir de la cagada con el patético: el Madrid sigue con el Benfica y el resto de grandes a matarse entre ellos.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2021)

Phoenician dijo:


> Ok, que se repita a partir de la cagada con el patético: el Madrid sigue con el Benfica y el resto de grandes a matarse entre ellos.



No creo que se repita, lo que pasa que al Atletico le ha tocado un coco. Si le hubiera tocado el Lille dirian que es "una anécdota tonta del sorteo".


----------



## Gorrión (13 Dic 2021)

El Madrid no está conforme


Phoenician dijo:


> Ok, que se repita a partir de la cagada con el patético: el Madrid sigue con el Benfica y el resto de grandes a matarse entre ellos.



Se va repetir por completo a las 15 horas, el Madrid se ha quejado y dice que se debería repetir a partir de la cagada como tú dices.

Se viene follón y la Superliga cada vez mas cerca.


----------



## Phoenician (13 Dic 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> El Madrid no está conforme
> 
> 
> Se va repetir por completo a las 15 horas, el Madrid se ha quejado y dice que se debería repetir a partir de la cagada como tú dices.
> ...



Cacicada de la UEFA. Mierda absoluta corrupta de competición. Superliga YA!!!


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (13 Dic 2021)

El Atléti tiene equipo perfectamente para cargarse al Bayern o a quién sea.
La cosa es que está secuestrado por un gilipollas cornudo que la va a cagar.
Con un entrenador en condiciones el Atleti es candidato. Y si les suena la flauta incluso con el cholo pueden pasar.


----------



## euromelon (13 Dic 2021)

Putos llorones de mierda se repite el sorteo


----------



## filets (13 Dic 2021)

Phoenician dijo:


> Cacicada de la UEFA. Mierda absoluta corrupta de competición. Superliga YA!!!



Yo no descarto que el sorteo se repita entero y los dos primeros cruces vuelvan a ser
Benfica - Real Madrid
Villareal - City


----------



## Phoenician (13 Dic 2021)

El Madrid debe amenazar con impugnar en los tribunales de justicia ordinaria el nuevo sorteo y pedir la desaparición de la corrupta y chapucera UEFA ya mismo!!!!


----------



## filets (13 Dic 2021)

Estaba viendo el Shiringuito Inside y Jota Jordi ha celebrado puño en alto la noticia de que se repetia todo el sorteo
Que cosa mas patetica
Seguro que en su casa no hay espejos


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Dic 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> El Madrid no está conforme
> 
> 
> Se va repetir por completo a las 15 horas, el Madrid se ha quejado y dice que se debería repetir a partir de la cagada como tú dices.
> ...



En otros deportes las eliminatorias van en funcion del orden clasificatorio en la fase de grupos. De tal manera que si se clasifican 16, el primerova contra el 16, el 2 contra el 15....hasta llegar al 8 contra el 9. 
Ni sorteo ni pollas y asi no hay problemas


----------



## road runner (13 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> Estaba viendo el Shiringuito Inside y Jota Jordi ha celebrado puño en alto la noticia de que se repetia todo el sorteo
> Que cosa mas patetica
> Seguro que en su casa no hay espejos



Le parece malo el Benfica?

Pero si fue el que les eliminó a ellos!!!

Más tontos y no nacen.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Dic 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> El Madrid no está conforme
> 
> 
> Se va repetir por completo a las 15 horas, el Madrid se ha quejado y dice que se debería repetir a partir de la cagada como tú dices.
> ...



Sospecho que han dicho a las 3 para darse una hora para decidir si entero o no. A los tres despachos de abogados de derecho del deporte de Ginebra les ha llegado la Navidad anticipada.


----------



## Phoenician (13 Dic 2021)

Vamos, hijosdeputa de los servicios jurídicos del Madrid, tenéis hasta las 3 para sacar el comunicado que haría vencer por fin a la Superliga y acabaría con la UEFA definitivamente.

O se continúa el sorteo una vez sacada la bola del Villarreal o nada. Si se repite desde el principio impugnación del sorteo a la justicia ordinaria y petición de sanciones a la UEFA que puedan llevar a su desaparición por corrupción.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (13 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Le parece malo el Benfica?
> 
> Pero si fue el que les eliminó a ellos!!!
> 
> Más tontos y no nacen.



JAJAJAJAJAJAJJA si es que son unos putos ridículos.
Si cuando ganaban todo eran ridículos hasta la nausea, lo de ahora es brutal.
cada día se superan. La verdad es que hay que aprovechar estos momentos.


----------



## Gorrión (13 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> En otros deportes las eliminatorias van en funcion del orden clasificatorio en la fase de grupos. De tal manera que si se clasifican 16, el primerova contra el 16, el 2 contra el 15....hasta llegar al 8 contra el 9.
> Ni sorteo ni pollas y asi no hay problemas



¿Y los trapicheos por interés?

Se mueven demasiados millones para que sean sorteos limpios.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Dic 2021)

No descarto que el "proveedor externo" al que le está echando la culpa la UEFA sea ACS.

Floren no da puntada sin hilo.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2021)

Se repite ENTERO.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Sospecho que han dicho a las 3 para darse una hora para decidir si entero o no. A los tres despachos de abogados de derecho del deporte de Ginebra les ha llegado la Navidad anticipada.



No, es que el de la Conference es a las 14h.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (13 Dic 2021)

Pues nada, una de dos:

-O el tipo elegido por la uefa es subnormal y no sabe coger 1 bola de una fuente.
-O lo han hecho a propósito para evitar que al Madrid le toque el Benfica.

Todo muy limpio, sí.


----------



## artemis (13 Dic 2021)

No pasa nada, han vuelto a poner en marcha los hornos para calentar las bolas del madrid, salsburgo y sporting....


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> No, es que el de la Conference es a las 14h.



Una cosa no quita la otra. Ahora mismo están volando los burofaxes.


----------



## Andr3ws (13 Dic 2021)

Esto con la SuperLiga no pasaria....


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Se repite ENTERO.



Que fuerte, si entero a las 15


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2021)

Bueno que ha salido mal....

El psg-united era un partidazo para ver.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (13 Dic 2021)

esto es UN ÉSCÁNDÁLÓ


----------



## Andr3ws (13 Dic 2021)

Señores, ¡SOMOS EL REAL MADRID!, ¿Que más da quien toque en un sorteo de Champions? 
Vamos a ganarlos a todos, y si no, el año que viene volveremos. 
La historia nos avala.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2021)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Señores, ¡SOMOS EL REAL MADRID!, ¿Que más da quien toque en un sorteo de Champions?
> Vamos a ganarlos a todos, y si no, el año que viene volveremos.
> La historia nos avala.




Si si eso está muy bien, pero si nos toca el Oporto antes que el Chelsea mejor y tal.


----------



## Phoenician (13 Dic 2021)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Señores, ¡SOMOS EL REAL MADRID!, ¿Que más da quien toque en un sorteo de Champions?
> Vamos a ganarlos a todos, y si no, el año que viene volveremos.
> La historia nos avala.



Porque somos el Real Madrid hay que aprovechar esta enorme cagada para matar definitivamente a la UEFA en los tribunales y ganar la batalla de la Superliga.

No podemos dejar esta oportunidad de oro, tenemos que ser como los asesinos psicópatas. Sin piedad asesinar a la UEFA.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Dic 2021)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Señores, ¡SOMOS EL REAL MADRID!, ¿Que más da quien toque en un sorteo de Champions?
> Vamos a ganarlos a todos, y si no, el año que viene volveremos.
> La historia nos avala.



Todo eso está muy bien, pero nos hemos visto en diciembre, con media liga en el bolsillo y jugando razonablemente bien... Todos sabemos que no nos da para eliminar a City, Bayern y PSG en tres eliminatorias seguidas, pero si la primera es el Benfica pues ya puedes empezar a soñar.

A mí ganar la liga en la fase de renovación de la plantilla en la que estamos ya me parece un logro importante, pero tal y como se ha puesto la temporada...


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si si eso está muy bien, pero si nos toca el Oporto antes que el Chelsea mejor y tal.



Si nos toca el Oporto en el sorteo si que sería un escándalo de dimensiones cósmicas


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

El júrgol nosiste.

EmoSiDo ENgAñADO


----------



## Roedr (13 Dic 2021)

Día de bolas calientes


----------



## road runner (13 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si si eso está muy bien, pero si nos toca el Oporto antes que el Chelsea mejor y tal.



Tus viajes entre los hilos del FCB y el RMCF te han liado.


----------



## Gorrión (13 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si si eso está muy bien, pero si nos toca el Oporto antes que el Chelsea mejor y tal.



Yo creo que es mejor quitarse a los cocos a doble partido con la vuelta en casa, así no los tienes en las semifinales o final.

Prefiero PSG y Chelsea.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2021)

Si la normativa dice que hay que repetirlo entero, se repite.

Hay muchos equipos que estaban contentos, a ver si os creéis que el Chelsea no estaba contento con el Lille y ahora le puede tocar el Bayern o nosotros.

O la Juventus, que se puede comer al PSG o al Atlético.

En fin. Cagada Paco mítica.


----------



## tururut12 (13 Dic 2021)

Deberían anular ya en octavos que no se puedan enfrentar equipos de un mismo país e incluso de un mismo grupo para facilitar el desarrollo del sorteo. No me extraña que se líen.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (13 Dic 2021)

vamos que la cosa consistía en meter 8 bolacs en cada bonbo y la han cagado? .... espero que cierren todas las centrales nucleares más pronto que tarde porque la humanidad va a menos claramente.


----------



## Andr3ws (13 Dic 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> vamos que la cosa consistía en meter 8 bolacs en cada bonbo y la han cagado? .... espero que cierren todas las centrales nucleares más pronto que tarde porque la humanidad va a menos claramente.



Son gente de fútbol, bastante con que no pasa más a menudo...


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

Pues la lotería debe ser tanién algo paresido al sorteo Chianpionc

Qué horror to. 

Es todi una jodida estafa sin ninguna vergüenza.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Yo creo que es mejor quitarse a los cocos a doble partido con la vuelta en casa, así no los tienes en las semifinales o final.
> 
> Prefiero PSG y Chelsea.




Si eso está muy bien macho, pero los partidos duros mejor a partir de cuartos, por pura estadistica con rivales mas débiles hay más opciones de ganar el título.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

Y la siensia con su idiosincrasia
Estafa más que una mesa de trileros


----------



## road runner (13 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Y la siensia con su idiosincrasia



#Indiosingrasia.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (13 Dic 2021)

La


Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> vamos que la cosa consistía en meter 8 bolacs en cada bonbo y la han cagado? .... espero que cierren todas las centrales nucleares más pronto que tarde porque la humanidad va a menos claramente.



Nos tenemos que creer que después de que salga el Madrid - Benfica el tipo la caga 2 veces seguidas sin querer.

2 veces seguidas sin querer. Eso es lo que nos tenemos que creer. Que un tipo se equivoca al coger las bolas de una fuente 2 veces seguidas sin querer. Después de que le toque un rival fácil al equipo que está en guerra con esta gente.


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2021)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Esto con la SuperLiga no pasaria....



*Y lo sabemos todo*


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

Que se ha notao mazo la trampa, tú
Hay que repetir el amaño


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

Jajajaja


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

Esto floren lo amaña mejor
Que deso sabe un rato


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Dic 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> vamos que la cosa consistía en meter 8 bolacs en cada bonbo y la han cagado? .... espero que cierren todas las centrales nucleares más pronto que tarde porque la humanidad va a menos claramente.



Estaban entretenidos en contar billets y no le han dedicado mucho tiempo a mejorar el engaño de las bolas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> #Indiosingrasia.



indio sin grasa


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Tus viajes entre los hilos del FCB y el RMCF te han liado.



Y a mi. Acabo de darme cuenta que antes postee en el hilo del barcelona....


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Dic 2021)

Phoenician dijo:


> El Madrid debe amenazar con impugnar en los tribunales de justicia ordinaria el nuevo sorteo y pedir la desaparición de la corrupta y chapucera UEFA ya mismo!!!!


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Dic 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Yo creo que es mejor quitarse a los cocos a doble partido con la vuelta en casa, así no los tienes en las semifinales o final.
> 
> Prefiero PSG y Chelsea.



Eso es al revés, hamijo. Si jugamos 50 partidos contra el Bayern, nuestras posibilidades de ganar el 50% son remotas. Si jugamos 2, mejoran un poco porque el fútbol es muy random. O sea que imagínate si jugamos un sólo partido.


----------



## tururut12 (13 Dic 2021)

Mi previsión:

Sporting-Real Madrid
Villarreal-Liverpool
Atlético-Manchester City
Salzburgo-Bayern M.
Inter-Lille
Chelsea-Ajax
PSG-Juventus


----------



## road runner (13 Dic 2021)

A mi me daba y me da igual el equipo que nos toque.
Cagaos deben de estar los que ahora tienen posibilidades de que les toque el Madrit.

De hecho un equipo "débil" como el que eliminó a la farsa es más propicio a la desconexión de nuestros muchachos.
Lo importante es seguir en la línea que vamos, que algún jugador más se incorpore a la dinámica ganadora y a jugar.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

Tranquis, merengada, que vosotros tenéis championc pass a la final, por lo sivil o por lo...


----------



## Gorrión (13 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Eso es al revés, hamijo. Si jugamos 50 partidos contra el Bayern, nuestras posibilidades de ganar el 50% son remotas. Si jugamos 2, mejoran un poco porque el fútbol es muy random. O sea que imagínate si jugamos un sólo partido.



No quiero a Messi y Mbappe en una final, el resto me da igual. Quiero el PSG a doble partido, me parecen menos peligrosos que a un partido.


----------



## fieraverde (13 Dic 2021)

Phoenician dijo:


> El Madrid debe amenazar con impugnar en los tribunales de justicia ordinaria el nuevo sorteo y pedir la desaparición de la corrupta y chapucera UEFA ya mismo!!!!



Jajajajajajajajajja jajajajajjajajajajaja me parto la polla...


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2021)

Ojalá salga un Chelsea - Bayern y un Juventus - PSG, para que estemos todos enfadados con la UEFA.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

La comedia del sorteo champioc tendrá un especial en Netflix


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Dic 2021)

Hagamos una porra chavales:


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Dic 2021)

Real Madrid - Salzburgo
United - Inter
Ajax - Chelsea
Bayern - PSG
Liverpool - Sporting
City - Atletico
Juventus - Benfica
Lille - Villareal


----------



## fachacine (13 Dic 2021)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


>



A este gif le falta un MELAFO debajo


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2021)

Barcelona - Chelsea
Real Madrid - Braga


----------



## Phoenician (13 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ojalá salga un Chelsea - Bayern y un Juventus - PSG, para que estemos todos enfadados con la UEFA.



Y que los enfadados se unan a la demanda de Madrid. Al final acaban con la puta UEFA y se unen todos a la Superliga... Jajajaja!


----------



## fieraverde (13 Dic 2021)

Grande arshavin cogiendo la que no debía coger.

La de años y años y años que llevarán amañando sorteos.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (13 Dic 2021)

va a tener que bajar flopper a coger las bolas el mismo...: quita tolili que pareces subnormal, déjame a mi.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Dic 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> va a tener que bajar flopper a coger las bolas el mismo...: quita tolili que pareces subnormal, déjame a mi.









In Floren we trust


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2021)

Había quedado un sorteo muy apañado, todos los cocos tenían buenos rivales, que salga algo parecido parece complicado.


----------



## filets (13 Dic 2021)

Jota Jordi dice: "os ha tocado el mas facil"
Le contestan: "pues fue el que os elimino"
Jota: "Noooo, fue el Bayern"


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> Jota Jordi dice: "os ha tocado el mas facil"
> Le contestan: "pues fue el que os elimino"
> Jota: "Noooo, fue el Bayern"



Bueno, si ahora nos toca el Salzburgo o el Sporting, no podrá decir nada.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> Jota Jordi dice: "os ha tocado el mas facil"
> Le contestan: "pues fue el que os elimino"
> Jota: "Noooo, fue el Bayern"



Al Jota lo tienen de payaso para mofarse de él. Dejale que camele.


----------



## Gorrión (13 Dic 2021)

Y todo esto porque el jeque ha pagado para que no le toque el madrid en el sorteo y mantenerse un poco mas en champions.

NOS TIENEN MIEDO.


----------



## road runner (13 Dic 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> va a tener que bajar flopper a coger las bolas el mismo...: quita tolili que pareces subnormal, déjame a mi.



Pena que no nos pueda tocar laleti.


----------



## fachacine (13 Dic 2021)

Aquí en el Twitch del Chiringuito están calentitos


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2021)

Va a ser épico cuando nos toque el Chelsea y al Atleti le toque el Lille.


----------



## fieraverde (13 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Va a ser épico cuando nos toque el Chelsea y al Atleti le toque el Lille.



Verás cuando se encuentren ceferino y florentino en el pueblo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

Entre amaños anda el júrgol

Entre Varbitrariedades y sorteos de trileros, ya sobrepasa la inconstitusionalidac. 

El júrgol está derroyido. 

Lo habéis roto, merengues


----------



## fieraverde (13 Dic 2021)




----------



## road runner (13 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Entre amaños anda el júrgol
> 
> Entre Varbitrariedades y sorteos de trileros, ya sobrepasa la inconstitusionalidac.
> 
> ...


----------



## filets (13 Dic 2021)

Los perjudicados son los demas que ahora puede que les toque el Madrid
El Benfica sale beneficiado


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2021)

Se retrasa de momento 5 minutos.


----------



## euromelon (13 Dic 2021)

Tito floren me pidió hace una hora el número de mi abogado suizo


----------



## road runner (13 Dic 2021)

Acabo de leer que el comunicado de la mafia uefa dice que


> La UEFA ha decidido repetir el sorteo de octavos de final de la Champions League tras los tres errores flagrantes que tuvieron en los emparejamientos. El organismo dirigido por Ceferin ha admitido su error y en un comunicado en Twitter aseguró que hubo un error informático que perjudicó al Atlético de Madrid y al Villarreal.



Y la culpa es del Madrit, *al que no le podían tocar ni el Villarreal ni laleti!!!*

  

Hay que quererlos.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (13 Dic 2021)

SALPUEBLO VS BAYERNNNNNN


----------



## juantxxxo (13 Dic 2021)

Me acabo de enterar lo del sorteo. ¿Alguien me hace un resumen del bochorno y la chapuza que representa esto?

SUPERLIGA YA Y BASTA DE MARICONADAS!!!!


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2021)

Pues el Salzburgo y el Sporting ya no nos pueden tocar.

Ya sabéis lo que viene.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (13 Dic 2021)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Me acabo de enterar lo del sorteo. ¿Alguien me hace un resumen del bochorno y la chapuza que representa esto?
> 
> SUPERLIGA YA Y BASTA DE MARICONADAS!!!!



No metieron la bola del Manchester United entre los posibles rivales del Atlético.

Ahora se repite entero.


----------



## Andr3ws (13 Dic 2021)

A que en la NBA no


xilebo dijo:


> *Y lo sabemos todo*



¿A que en la NBA no hay lios en los sorteos? Y eso que aquello está lleno de morenos.


----------



## Gorrión (13 Dic 2021)

Se viene follón


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Dic 2021)

Madrid PSG


----------



## juantxxxo (13 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues el Salzburgo y el Sporting ya no nos pueden tocar.
> 
> Ya sabéis lo que viene.



Nos había tocado Salzburgo y Sporting de lisboa???


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (13 Dic 2021)

Mbappe jugará en el Bernabeu


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2021)

Pues nos toca el PSG


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (13 Dic 2021)

JOJOJO


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2021)

Al Chlesea le VUELVE a tocar el Lille.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

La Chianpionc nosiste
EmoSiDo ENgAñADo


----------



## juantxxxo (13 Dic 2021)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> No metieron la bola del Manchester United entre los posibles rivales del Atlético.
> 
> Ahora se repite entero.



Patético......


----------



## Uomo82 (13 Dic 2021)

PSG


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2021)

De chiste


----------



## Andr3ws (13 Dic 2021)

Mbappé va a demostrar lo Madridista que es. 
Vereis que partido se marca... Ya estamos en Cuartos.


----------



## filets (13 Dic 2021)

QUE ASCO TODO
Las ratas del Jota Jordi y Soria alegrandose de que al Madrid le toca el PSG
Y los supuestos "madridistas" con miedo porque nos toca el PSG

Nos vamos a follar al PSG los dos partidos
VAMOS!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (13 Dic 2021)

El sorteo se repitió porque olvidaron meter la bola del Mancester United entre los posibles rivales del Atlético. Y ahora le ha tocado.

Sorteo horrible para los equipos españoles.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Dic 2021)

Hay que ir a por el equipo del moro. El Madrid tiene que mostrar orgullo mas que nunca.


----------



## euromelon (13 Dic 2021)

Ojalá cr7 de por culo a los llorones colchoneros


----------



## fieraverde (13 Dic 2021)




----------



## euromelon (13 Dic 2021)

Y al city equipo facilísimo otra casualidad


----------



## fieraverde (13 Dic 2021)




----------



## fachacine (13 Dic 2021)

Encima nos tocan los amiguitos de Ceferin, pffffff


----------



## filets (13 Dic 2021)

El PSG tampoco estara contento


----------



## Phoenician (13 Dic 2021)

Nos follamos al PSG. Pero vamos por partes: primero demanda en la justicia ordinaria y en Enero nos follamos a la UEFA que desaparece como organización mafiosa y criminal. En Febrero ya jugando la Superliga nos follamos a los abuelos Messi y Ramos... Jajajaja!


----------



## euromelon (13 Dic 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Encima nos tocan los amiguitos de Ceferin, pffffff



@Ejquelosfajsistassonellos venga di que árbitro tocará


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2021)




----------



## arriondas (13 Dic 2021)

Se la han armado al Madrid. Lo de la Superliga no se perdona.

El equipo del artífice del proyecto (Tito Floren) Contra la niña bonita de la UEFA (el PSG)

Menuda encerrona, y lo digo en serio.


----------



## euromelon (13 Dic 2021)

Tito floren espero que ya firmé a mbappe para el 1 enero


----------



## artemis (13 Dic 2021)

jajajajaja los madridistas tras el primer y el segundo sorteo


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2021)

Nosostros a jugar y punto.

Podemos quejarnos, pero va a dar igual.


----------



## juantxxxo (13 Dic 2021)

Esto es como lo de la bolita del sorteo de navidad de la lotería de hace unos años. En fin, qué les aproveche!!!


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (13 Dic 2021)

En el Real Madrid-PSG habrá 13 copas de Europa en el campo. Los Afrogabachos no son nadie y lo demostrarán una vez más


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Dic 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Encima nos tocan los amiguitos de Ceferin, pffffff



Se viene arbitro de Kazajistan.


----------



## fred (13 Dic 2021)

El sorteo que emocionó a Zeferino.


----------



## Uomo82 (13 Dic 2021)

Que aprovechen y haga la presentación de Mbappe y homenaje a Ramos en el partido de vuelta.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Dic 2021)

El Madrid no tiene que quejarse del sorteo, tiene que ir a por estos hijos de puta con todas. Eso si, en cuanto vea alguna irregularidad en los partidos, que se vaya del campo.


----------



## fred (13 Dic 2021)

Más mérito va a tener la catorceava.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Dic 2021)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> El sorteo se repitió porque olvidaron meter la bola del Mancester United entre los posibles rivales del Atlético. Y ahora le ha tocado.
> 
> Sorteo horrible para los equipos españoles.



Pues el Atleti y el Villarreal han salido ganando con la repetición, qué quieres que te diga.


----------



## Suprimo (13 Dic 2021)

Menudas plañideras en el Marca


----------



## Andr3ws (13 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Pues el Atleti y el Villarreal han salido ganando con la repetición, qué quieres que te diga.



Me parece que antes y ahora, no van a pasar de ronda. Asi que lo mismo les da.


----------



## Phoenician (13 Dic 2021)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Mbappe jugará en el Bernabeu



Así se va acostumbrado...


----------



## filets (13 Dic 2021)

Espero que Messi no se ponga a gomitar en nuestro estadio


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2021)

Estaba cantado    

Que hagan ya la superliga de los cojones, esto es una coña marinera.


----------



## Andr3ws (13 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estaba cantado
> 
> Que hagan ya la superliga de los cojones, esto es una coña marinera.



Obi, ¿Has echado las cuentas de cuantos Mamadús va a haber en el campo en el R Madrid - PSG?


----------



## juantxxxo (13 Dic 2021)

En el siglo XX, estas cosas se hacían de otra manera, con árbitros comprados con hijoputismo extremo o campos de fútbol impracticables como nos pasó en Eindhoven con la quinta del buitre.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (13 Dic 2021)

Vaya espectáculo más lamentable el de la uefa.
El madrid no tiene que quejarse. Eso es más de valors y tal, y el madrid no tiene de eso.
El Madrid a ganar que es lo suyo, pero vamos, que va a ser un atraco que vais a flipar, 
eso sí el PSG es tan patético en el fondo que capaces son de perder aún con los árbitros a su favor.

Y lo de que el atleti a salido ganando pues no sé. El bayern será mejpor equipo, pero en Mnachester esta el SUUUUUUUUUU
Y el SUUUUUU al atleti se lo folla cuando quiere.


----------



## filets (13 Dic 2021)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Vaya espectáculo más lamentable el de la uefa.
> El madrid no tiene que quejarse. Eso es más de valors y tal, y el madrid no tiene de eso.
> El Madrid a ganar que es lo suyo, pero vamos, que va a ser un atraco que vais a flipar,
> eso sí el PSG es tan patético en el fondo que capaces son de perder aún con los árbitros a su favor.
> ...



Es que el Madrid no tiene miedo a ningun equipo. Eso de llorar pidiendo al Benfica es de perdedor
VAMOS A GANAR ESTA CHAMPIONS
VAMOS A GANAR A TODOS 
HALA MADRID


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2021)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Obi, ¿Has echado las cuentas de cuantos Mamadús va a haber en el campo en el R Madrid - PSG?



De los 22, 7del PSG y 5 del Madrid.

La era del mamadou ha comenzado.


----------



## Barrunto (13 Dic 2021)

Se han confundido en el sorteo porque faltaba la bola del Barsa


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2021)

Hombre, el PSG no es peor rival que el Chelsea, pero honestamente... visto lo visto. Casi los únicos que hemos salido perdiendo con la repetición hemos sido nosotros y las marías, que ahora tienen rivales aun peores.

Ahora a rezar para que no nos toque la vuelta el 16 de marzo, que el Clásico es el día 20. Seguro que hasta eso nos sale mal.


----------



## Andr3ws (13 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> Es que el Madrid no tiene miedo a ningun equipo. Eso de llorar pidiendo al Benfica es de perdedor
> VAMOS A GANAR ESTA CHAMPIONS
> VAMOS A GANAR A TODOS
> HALA MADRID



¡Esa es la actitud cojones!


----------



## Andr3ws (13 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hombre, el PSG no es peor rival que el Chelsea, pero honestamente... visto lo visto. Casi los únicos que hemos salido perdiendo con la repetición hemos sido nosotros y las marías, que ahora tienen rivales aun peores.
> 
> Ahora a rezar para que no nos toque la vuelta el 16 de marzo, que el Clásico es el día 20. Seguro que hasta eso nos sale mal.



Para esa fecha el Barça ya estará a 40 puntos, asi que yo iria con el Castilla o con el Femenino para les casquen un 60-0.


----------



## spam (13 Dic 2021)

El peseyé? Con el pito nos los follamos. Ojo que no sean ellos ahora los que pidan repetir el sorteo...


----------



## fieraverde (13 Dic 2021)




----------



## tururut12 (13 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hombre, el PSG no es peor rival que el Chelsea, pero honestamente... visto lo visto. Casi los únicos que hemos salido perdiendo con la repetición hemos sido nosotros y las marías, que ahora tienen rivales aun peores.
> 
> Ahora a rezar para que no nos toque la vuelta el 16 de marzo, que el Clásico es el día 20. Seguro que hasta eso nos sale mal.



El Liverpool y el PSG han salido malparados. El que más ha ganado con la repetición ha sido el Bayern y el Benfica.


----------



## barullo (13 Dic 2021)

Sí claro

Se repite el sorteo por parcelas 

O se repite o no se repite, pero no se puede repetir a trozos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2021)

Messi es el.unico partido del año en que va a correr.

Di María se arrascara los huevos mirando al público del Bernabéu.


Neymar ya no es futbolista.


Mbppe ya debería estar fichado en ese momento.

Ramos estará lesionado.



Lo único que no me agrada del Madrid es el físico del centro del campo, el resto con un partido serio y aseado se debería pasar.
Los del psg se van a destrozar porque es su partido, el del jeque y el de la FIFA.

Muchos intereses en juego.


----------



## fred (13 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hombre, el PSG no es peor rival que el Chelsea, pero honestamente... visto lo visto. Casi los únicos que hemos salido perdiendo con la repetición hemos sido nosotros y las marías, que ahora tienen rivales aun peores.
> 
> Ahora a rezar para que no nos toque la vuelta el 16 de marzo, que el Clásico es el día 20. Seguro que hasta eso nos sale mal.



Ojocuidao con el barsa jugando los jueves se le descuadra el tinglado a Tebas.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Messi es el.unico partido del año en que va a correr.
> 
> Di María se arrascara los huevos mirando al público del Bernabéu.
> 
> ...



Lo que tiene que empezar a hacer Ancelotti es dar descanso a jugadores imprescindibles del Madrid. No puede ser que ante un Levante juegue el equipo titular hasta el minuto 85.


----------



## Andr3ws (13 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Messi es el.unico partido del año en que va a correr.
> 
> Di María se arrascara los huevos mirando al público del Bernabéu.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que Ramos va a reservarse para jugar ese o esos partidos, y se volverá a lesionar de por vida. Se marcara un Bale con Gales. 
Real Madrid - Flamenquito - Pilar Rubio por ese Orden...


----------



## Zepequenhô (13 Dic 2021)

fred dijo:


> Más mérito va a tener la catorceava.



Decimocuarta.


----------



## Andr3ws (13 Dic 2021)

Que hijo de puta Florentino, ya esta viendo como ampliar la vitrina de las Orejonas. 
Se viene la 14.......


----------



## fred (13 Dic 2021)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Decimocuarta.



También esa.


----------



## road runner (13 Dic 2021)

Seguro que el PSG está feliz.

Seguro.


----------



## Phoenician (13 Dic 2021)

spam dijo:


> El peseyé? Con el pito nos los follamos. Ojo que no sean ellos ahora los que pidan repetir el sorteo...



La estrategia ahora es mostrase tranquilo y triunfalista y decir que nos vamos a follar al PSG geriátrico de Messi y Ramos.

Pero al mismo tiempo amenazar a la UEFA con una demanda en la justicia ordinaria por fraude y corrupción. No presentarla hasta que se cumpla el plazo legal y amenazar subliminalmente con que si hay algo raro a nivel arbitral en la eliminatoria se añadirá a la demanda.

Les tenemos cogidos por los cojones, tenemos que apretar hasta exprimirlos al máximo...


----------



## Andr3ws (13 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Seguro que el PSG está feliz.
> 
> Seguro.



Joder tu piensa, Primero te los follas en 8ºs, ganas la 14ª y despues les quitas GRATIS a Mbbapé. 
Qatar va a declarar la guerra al Real Madrid. 2022 the White Year.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (13 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Seguro que el PSG está feliz.
> 
> Seguro.



Esos son los grandes damnificados del sorteo.
Van a tener que robar escándalosamente si quieren ganar al Real Madrid.


----------



## Suprimo (13 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Messi es el.unico partido del año en que va a correr.
> 
> Di María se arrascara los huevos mirando al público del Bernabéu.
> 
> ...



Son equipo del mundo al revés, parece que quieren largar a Icardi, que les ha salvado el cvlo porque han hecho partidos de mierda, yo estaría muy tranquilo


----------



## Tubiegah (13 Dic 2021)

fred dijo:


> Más mérito va a tener la catorceava.



se dice cuatrécima


----------



## Andr3ws (13 Dic 2021)

Cawen la leche, llevo todo el rato escribiendo Mbbapé.


----------



## tururut12 (13 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Seguro que el PSG está feliz.
> 
> Seguro.



Pues seguro que no porque últimamente siempre le están tocando los equipos más difíciles en octavos sea 1 o 2 de grupo. En cambio me he fijado que el Manchester City siempre le tocan equipos asequibles.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

Ahora ya sólo faltaría que se revisaran las VARbitrariedadecs

Pero hezto qué hez?


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

Merengues con la cara muy violeta al dejcubrir que su señorío no era tal


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Dic 2021)

Tengo curiosidad en leer los comentarios de los antimadridistas cuando el psg este en la puta calle.....cementerio de elefantes, nuevo rico, el futbol son hombres y no nombres....


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2021)

Como dato, el PSG empató en Brujas, en Leipzig, y perdió en Manchester.

Quiero decir... que fueron segundos de grupo y fuera de Paris hicieron 2 de 9.

Para mi está 60-40 a nuestro favor.


----------



## tururut12 (13 Dic 2021)

Es curioso pero cuando el Real Madrid es líder destacado en la Liga se le acaba la suerte en los sorteos. Me recuerda al Real de la era de la Quinta de Buitre. Casi siempre le tocaban rivales complicados como por ejemplo el AC Milan, Bayern y Juventus.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

El PSG va a practicar el medievo con el ano del Mandril.

Rezad a San Courtois


----------



## spam (13 Dic 2021)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Decimocuarta.



LA QUATTORDICESIMA


----------



## tururut12 (13 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Como dato, el PSG empató en Brujas, en Leipzig, y perdió en Manchester.
> 
> Quiero decir... que fueron segundos de grupo y fuera de Paris hicieron 2 de 9.
> 
> Para mi está 60-40 a nuestro favor.



Se trata de una eliminatoria muy abierta. Puede pasar cualquier cosa. Supongo que el PSG saldrá al ataque para tratar de marcar muchos goles y sentenciar en la ida. Ahora ya no será determinante los goles marcados en campo contrario.


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El PSG va a practicar el medievo con el ano del Mandril.
> 
> Rezad a San Courtois



Bueno en octavos de champions del 2018 ya el madrid elimino al PSG, sabe lo que es


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2021)

tururut12 dijo:


> Se trata de una eliminatoria muy abierta. Puede pasar cualquier cosa. Supongo que el PSG saldrá al ataque para tratar de marcar muchos goles y sentenciar en la ida. Ahora ya no será determinante los goles marcados en campo contrario.



Pues futbolisticamente es un rival que nos viene bien.

Si neutralizamos su delantera, al contraataque podemos hacer bastante pupa. Lo de defender juntitos lo hacemos bien, y su tridente no defiende.

La clave será esa, si logramos que nos generen poco. Si vamos al intercambio de golpes, lo vamos a tener mucho más difícil.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El PSG va a practicar el medievo con el ano del Mandril.
> 
> Rezad a San Courtois



Pues yo tengo un amigo francés que dice que para pasar van a necesitar un gol de Ramos en el 93'. Y sigue la liga francesa más que tú y yo juntos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Dic 2021)

Nos han hecho una 13/14 de libro…


----------



## JimTonic (13 Dic 2021)

pues a principio de temporada cuando 1 de cada tres ocasiones que llegaban al madrid eran gol sim e hubiera preocupado. Ahora si el equipo funciona defensivamente tenemos oportunidades de pasar. Mas que por el benfica o el PSG me incomoda el camino que teniamos


----------



## barullo (13 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Pues yo tengo un amigo francés que dice que para pasar van a necesitar un gol de Ramos en el 93'. Y sigue la liga francesa más que tú y yo juntos.



Es muy posible que sea como dice tu amigo. Siempre han tenido buena suerte en general y en este torneo en particular.


----------



## cebollo (13 Dic 2021)

Dice Season que ha salido Benfica - Real Madrid nada más empezar y se han puesto a cometer errores deliberados para repetir el sorteo.


----------



## Andr3ws (13 Dic 2021)

Además, en Enero te puedes reforzar. 
Mbappé va a ser el primer fichaje del año.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

Caretto Anchelito va a sacar a Courtois y 10 más


----------



## road runner (13 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Caretto Anchelito va a sacar a Courtois y 10 más



Eso hay que denunciarlo.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Dice Season que ha salido Benfica - Real Madrid nada más empezar y se han puesto a cometer errores deliberados para repetir el sorteo.



Técnicamente ha sido asi, pero a mi me parece una mala casualidad, ya está.

En Cuartos, si pasamos, alomejor nos toca la maría que haya y entonces dirán BOLAS CALIENTEEEES.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2021)

El gran Dios mamadou tiene el destino del fútbol en sus manos.

Dos equipos creyentes en el gran Dios mamadou se enfrentan en europa.

Pase lo que pase el mamadou gana.

La era del mamadou ha comenzado.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Eso hay que denunciarlo.



mojón de oro pa Ficticius

Tenéis que inclinaros cada vez que veais a Courtois


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Pues yo tengo un amigo francés que dice que para pasar van a necesitar un gol de Ramos en el 93'. Y sigue la liga francesa más que tú y yo juntos.



Como es visto en Francia el PSG? Si el Lille pasase a cuartos y el PSG palma en octavos, se coñearian alli el resto de franceses o no tiebe haters en Francia el PSG? Eso de que sea un equipo de extranjeros mola, enfada , les da igual?


----------



## MagicPep (13 Dic 2021)

jajaja Benfica jejeje... yo pensaba q la UEFA os habia perdonado...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Dic 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Dice Season que ha salido Benfica - Real Madrid nada más empezar y se han puesto a cometer errores deliberados para repetir el sorteo.



Es que eso me temo yo. Puestos a pensar mal es perfectamente posible que haya sido asi.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (13 Dic 2021)

1. SUPERLIGA ya, por el amor de Dios
2. Que tiemblen ellos. Yo no le tengo miedo a ningun equipo (bueno, al Bayern le tengo respeto...). Los demas, nos pueden comer los huevos por debajo.


----------



## road runner (13 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> mojón de oro pa Ficticius
> 
> Tenéis que inclinaros cada vez que veais a Courtois









En liga ¡y en copasduropa!


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2021)

El siguiente partido es contra el Cádiz, de momento. Habrá que rotar un poco.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

El sorteo ha sido un escándalo

"_Algo sin precedentes_" afirma la prensa merengue


----------



## barullo (13 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Como es visto en Francia el PSG? Si el Lille pasase a cuartos y el PSG palma en octavos, se coñearian alli el resto de franceses o no tiebe haters en Francia el PSG? Eso de que sea un equipo de extranjeros mola, enfada , les da igual?



Seguro que habría cachondeo si palma el PSG y pasa el Lille. Esos cachondeos y rivalidades son universales y están en todas las ligas.

En cuanto a que si es un equipo de extranjeros solamente, eso también pasa en otras ligas como la premier o la española: mira tu equipo sin ir más lejos.

Seguro que les da igual a los gabachos, y mucho más siendo campeones del mundo con la selección que tienen.

A nosotros nos daba igual lo que había en los clubs hace unos años con la peazo de selección que teniamos.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Seguro que habría cachondeo si palma el PSG y pasa el Lille. Esos cachondeos y rivalidades son universales y están en todas las ligas.
> 
> En cuanto a que si es un equipo de extranjeros solamente, eso también pasa en otras ligas como la premier o la española: mira tu equipo sin ir más lejos.
> 
> ...



Ya no me refiero a jugadores extranjeros, es que directanente el propietario no es ni frances...
Por otro lado escuche que en general los parisinos en el resto de Francia caen peor que los madrileños en el resto de España...


----------



## fieraverde (13 Dic 2021)

LA UEFA NOS TIENE MANIA LA UEFA NOS TIENE MANIA LA UEFA NOS TIENE MANIA LA UEFA NOS TIENE MANIA LA UEFA NOS TIENE MANIA LA UEFA NOS TIENE MANIA LA UEFA NOS TIENE MANIA LA UEFA NOS TIENE MANIA LA UEFA NOS TIENE MANIA


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Dic 2021)

La verdad que es un tongo gordo que da vergüenza ajena


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2021)

*El partidazo que todos esperamos*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Dic 2021)

El Madrid debería impugnar el sorteo en un juzgado. El Madrí ya estaba sorteado cuando se ha producido el error.


----------



## barullo (13 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Ya no me refiero a jugadores extranjeros, es que directanente el propietario no es ni frances...
> Por otro lado escuche que en general los parisinos en el resto de Francia caen peor que los madrileños en el resto de España...



Aqui y en la premier pasa igual: hay equipos propiedad de extranjeros. La pasta es lo que manda.

Ignoro lo de los parisinos, pero que hay piques entre equipos eso es universal. Hasta en Brasil y Argentina se pegan unas hinchadas y otras.

Eso sí: cuando juega la selección todos amigos. 

Aqui en cambio que si este es del madrí y por eso quiero que pierda España, que si el otro del barsa y por eso quiero que pierda España, que si mientras entrene este que es catalán quiero que pierda España, que si no lleva al de mi equipo quiero que pierda España, que si voy con Portugal, Croacia y Alemania porque juegan tal o cual de mi club y quiero que pierda España y blablabla...

Esas cainadas, soplapolleces y demás putadas o malos deseos a la selección sólo se ven aqui en España.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El Madrid debería impugnar el sorteo en un juzgado. El Madrí ya estaba sorteado cuando se ha producido el error.



Ya y el Benfica tambien y no ha dicho nada.

Yo lo dejaria como está. Me parece bien que digas no estás de acuerdo y hagas ver que no te parece bien, pero el resto es ya un tema de imagen. Vas a quedar como un llorón para nada. Hay que tener mas estilo.


----------



## road runner (13 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El Madrid debería impugnar el sorteo en un juzgado. El Madrí ya estaba sorteado cuando se ha producido el error.



Si la chapuza hubiera sido al revés, primero PSG después Benfica, no se protestaría.
No debemos reclamar nada. Todo el mundo ha visto la chapuza.

Imagina que reclamamos y nos elimina el Benfica.

No. A follarse lo que toque y punto.


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El Madrid debería impugnar el sorteo en un juzgado. El Madrí ya estaba sorteado cuando se ha producido el error.



totalmente incomprensible,si ese emparejamiento habia sido limpio lo suyo era repetir el sorteo a partir de ahi…en fin,todo para que no lloren algunos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Si la chapuza hubiera sido al revés, primero PSG después Benfica, no se protestaría.
> No debemos reclamar nada. Todo el mundo ha visto la chapuza.
> 
> Imagina que reclamamos y nos elimina el Benfica.
> ...



Ya, pero el tema es que el error se ha producido en el segundo emparejamiento, por lo que lo lógico es repetir a partir de ahí. Si te hubiera tocado el PSG a la primera pues te lo comes, pero aquí la UEFA acaba de quedar muy mal, y cualquiera de los dos eliminados se quejará.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ya y el Benfica tambien y no ha dicho nada.
> 
> Yo lo dejaria como está. Me parece bien que digas no estás de acuerdo y hagas ver que no te parece bien, pero el resto es ya un tema de imagen. Vas a quedar como un llorón para nada. Hay que tener mas estilo.



Callar y no decir nada ha sido la politica madridista en la liga de futbol profesional y ya vemos como lo han tratado desde los 90.

Yo creo que formalmente debe protestar y si a nivel juridico le puede servir para que la Superliga salga adelante, que no dude en hacerlo.


----------



## road runner (13 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ya, pero el tema es que el error se ha producido en el segundo emparejamiento, por lo que lo lógico es repetir a partir de ahí. Si te hubiera tocado el PSG a la primera pues te lo comes, pero aquí la UEFA acaba de quedar muy mal, y cualquiera de los dos eliminados se quejará.



Por supuesto, pero aún así yo no reclamaría.
No somos la farsa ni laleti.

La cagada se ha visto.
Hacia la Superliga más aún.


----------



## barullo (13 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ya y el Benfica tambien y no ha dicho nada.
> 
> Yo lo dejaria como está. Me parece bien que digas no estás de acuerdo y hagas ver que no te parece bien, pero el resto es ya un tema de imagen. Vas a quedar como un llorón para nada. Hay que tener mas estilo.



Aparte de que llevas razón hay que hacer ver que un sorteo o se repite entero o no se repite en absoluto.

Pero a trozos no se puede repetir. Y como estaba tampoco se podía dejar ni mucho menos.

Yo puedo entender que algo perjudicados es lógico que os veais, pero como dices el Benfica no ha dicho ni pio y hay que tener más clase para al final tener que aguantarse igual.


----------



## fieraverde (13 Dic 2021)




----------



## road runner (13 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Callar y no decir nada ha sido la politica madridista en la liga de futbol profesional y ya vemos como lo han tratado desde los 90.
> 
> Yo creo que formalmente debe protestar y si a nivel juridico le puede servir para que la Superliga salga adelante, que no dude en hacerlo.



Denunciar a la UEFA si.
Superliga tb.
Y ya.


----------



## fieraverde (13 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Aparte de que llevas razón hay que hacer ver que un sorteo o se repite entero o no se repite en absoluto.
> 
> Pero a trozos no se puede repetir. Y como estaba tampoco se podía dejar ni mucho menos.
> 
> Yo puedo entender que algo perjudicados es lógico que os veais, pero como dices el Benfica no ha dicho ni pio y hay que tener más clase para al final tener que aguantarse igual.



Pero alguien se ha fijado que bolas había cuando ha salido madrid y benfica? 

Si no es por arshavin que ha sacado la bola del united aquí nadie se entera de nada , a saber la de años que llevan manipulando sorteos.


----------



## barullo (13 Dic 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> Pero alguien se ha fijado que bolas había cuando ha salido madrid y benfica?
> 
> Si no es por arshavin que ha sacado la bola del united aquí nadie se entera de nada , a saber la de años que llevan manipulando sorteos.



Posiblemente mucho tiempo llevan haciendolo.

Los de UEFA y también los de FIFA ojo


----------



## road runner (13 Dic 2021)

Los pudrecolchones contentos con muy poco.
Nutritivo.


----------



## qbit (13 Dic 2021)

¿Alguien puede explicar por qué se ha repetido el sorteo?


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

El júrjol es asín

Luego también está el tema de las VARbitrariedades...

El júrjol es una divertidísima comedia


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Dic 2021)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede explicar por qué se ha repetido el sorteo?



Han metido más bolas de la cuenta cuando le tocaba saber el rival al Villarreal y menos cuando le tocaba al Pateti.


----------



## road runner (13 Dic 2021)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede explicar por qué se ha repetido el sorteo?



Al parecer en el bombo de rivales de laleti faltaba la bola del MU, o algo así.

La mafia UEFA le echa la culpa al cuñao informático. Como si hiciera falta un ordenador cuántico para elegir 4 o 5 bolas entre 8.

Y los culeros babeando desde la previa de la Uropalij y diciendo que el equipo que les eliminó son unos mataos.

Glorioso.


----------



## qbit (13 Dic 2021)

Joder, pero qué vergüenza. Estando en 2021 y que pase esto. Qué incompetencia (pensando bien) y qué trampas (pensando mal).


----------



## Señor Moscoso (13 Dic 2021)

Juegan con messi, no tienen ninguna posibilitat


----------



## Hannibal (13 Dic 2021)

Tengo como 200 mensajes sin leer, supongo que comentando el "sorteo".

La que sale más perjudicada de esto es la propia UEFA, cuya imagen queda muy tocada, y por aquí es donde debería atacar el real Madrid en lugar de victimizarse (que no sé si lo han hecho).

Sobre el rival, pues bueno, ya sabemos que para ganar la CopaEuropa hay que eliminar a los mejores. Además, no sería la primera vez que la ganamos cargándonos a 3 de los favoritos.

Creo que lo dije alguna vez; lo que me da miedo del PSG no es su plantilla, sino que se han acostumbrado a comprar voluntades. Y además van a vender esta eliminatoria como UEFA VS Superliga, con lo que ello implica.


----------



## road runner (13 Dic 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Juegan con messi, no tienen ninguna posibilitat



Pero puede vomitar en el céspet.
Una guarrada.


----------



## road runner (13 Dic 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> La que sale más perjudicada de esto es la propia UEFA, cuya imagen queda muy tocada, y por aquí es donde debería atacar el real Madrid en lugar de victimizarse (que no sé si lo han hecho).



Xacto.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Dic 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Tengo como 200 mensajes sin leer, supongo que comentando el "sorteo".
> 
> La que sale más perjudicada de esto es la propia UEFA, cuya imagen queda muy tocada, y por aquí es donde debería atacar el real Madrid en lugar de victimizarse (que no sé si lo han hecho).
> 
> ...



Corrigeme si me equivoco, en la ultima que ganamos, en octavos al psg, luego a bayern y luego la juve, para finalmente ganar la final al liverpool.... 
En general de acuerdo en lo que comentas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Aparte de que llevas razón hay que hacer ver que un sorteo o se repite entero o no se repite en absoluto.
> 
> Pero a trozos no se puede repetir. Y como estaba tampoco se podía dejar ni mucho menos.
> 
> Yo puedo entender que algo perjudicados es lógico que os veais, pero como dices el Benfica no ha dicho ni pio y hay que tener más clase para al final tener que aguantarse igual.



No puedes tapar una injusticia con otra.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Al parecer en el bombo de rivales de laleti faltaba la bola del MU, o algo así.
> 
> La mafia UEFA le echa la culpa al cuñao informático. Como si hiciera falta un ordenador cuántico para elegir 4 o 5 bolas entre 8.
> 
> ...



Realmente el error es que al sortear el rival del villarreal ha salido el manu que no le podía tocar y se ha sorteado otro cuando estaba claro que hay faltaba alguna bola.


----------



## JimTonic (13 Dic 2021)

yo como aficionado me da igual, prefiero vermelas con el PSG cuanto antes. 


Y el madrid que se queje un poco para dar la nota y dejar en evidencia a florentino pero que no lo haga oficialmente


----------



## Fiodor (13 Dic 2021)

El ridículo de la UEFA es tan grande, que merece la pena la repetición aunque salga perjudicado el Madrid... Por otro lado, conociendo a los jugadores del Madrid, prefiero un rival fuerte como el PSG que un rival supuestamente débil, como el Benfica. La motivación contra el PSG será muy grande y estos son los mejores partidos. El Madrid está muy fuerte, así que la única preocupación serán las lesiones y si el centro del campo llegará muy cascado...


----------



## Chichimango (13 Dic 2021)

A mí me parecía bien el Benfica, que es un histórico del fútbol europeo, y me parece bien el PSG, que es un club con mucho morbo para un madridista. Es lo que toca, se acepta, somos el Madrid y palante. Pero todos esos que dicen que Flóper mangonea los sorteos, casi mejor que se metan la legua en el culete porque acaban de quedar en evidencia. Y por supuesto lo de la UEFA es una puta vergüenza, lo de hoy ha sido como ver a Torrente presentar la gala de los Oscar. Supongo que esto lo ven los yanquis y se descojonan vivos.


----------



## road runner (13 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Realmente el error es que al sortear el rival del villarreal ha salido el manu que no le podía tocar y se ha sorteado otro cuando estaba claro que hay faltaba alguna bola.



Un ridículo espantoso.
Lo hacían mejor los borrachines del pub que organizan el torneo de pool.


----------



## Covid Bryant (13 Dic 2021)

mandriles de estar en cuartos a eliminados

a comer pollas


----------



## Chitauri ⠠⠵ (13 Dic 2021)




----------



## Phoenician (13 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ya y el Benfica tambien y no ha dicho nada.
> 
> Yo lo dejaria como está. Me parece bien que digas no estás de acuerdo y hagas ver que no te parece bien, pero el resto es ya un tema de imagen. Vas a quedar como un llorón para nada. Hay que tener mas estilo.



Error. Impugnas el sorteo en la justicia ordinaria apurando plazos y sin pedir cautelar para la primera eliminatoria. Si la justicia sigue su velocidad normal a lo mejor dentro de un año te dan todos los millones que se lleve el campeón y una indemnización adicional.

Eso sí, cuando en febrero la justicia aún no haya resuelto nada vas con todo a follarte al PSG y luego a los que salgan.

Impugnar es un win-win porque aunque te elimine en octavos el PSG te vas a llevar toda la pasta y más.

A la UEFA le das esperanzas de que si se portan bien retiraras la demanda, pero aunque ganaramos la Champions en Junio seguiría adelante para sacarles algo más de pasta de indemnización y desacreditar a la puta UEFA.

Además dejas abierta la posibilidad de que otros clubes se sumen a la demanda, en principio, los 8 eliminados en octavos de febrero podrán reclamar toda la pasta correspondiente al ganador de la Champions 2022. Arruinas a la UEFA y ganas aliados para montar la Superliga para la 22-23.

Win-Win absoluto, Ceferino se suicida este verano. Tebas se prostituye vendiendo su culo por 5 €, Roures se retira al monasteri dal Poblet... Jajajaja! Florentino uber alles!!!


----------



## Chitauri ⠠⠵ (13 Dic 2021)

Peña atlética de forocoches, horas después del derby


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Dic 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Sobre el rival, pues bueno, ya sabemos que para ganar la CopaEuropa hay que eliminar a los mejores. Además, no sería la primera vez que la ganamos cargándonos a 3 de los favoritos.



Para mí el PSG no es uno de los mejores equipos de Europa. Chelsea, City y Bayern son mejores seguro, y si me apuras el Liverpool también.


----------



## road runner (13 Dic 2021)

Chitauri ⠠⠵ dijo:


> Peña atlética de forocoches, horas después del derby



Pobre gente.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (13 Dic 2021)

Che, como diria Florentino, tranquilos....

A callar y a jugar con quien nos pongan por delante. Me la suda. El Madrid le puede ganar a cualquiera, estamos muy bien. A hacer las rotaciones que se tengan que hacer y a salir a tope contra los mamones del PSG. Para ganar la orejonea les tienes que ganar a todos. Hagase. 

Lo guay va a ser la eliminatoria del Barcelona en la Europa League; que les ha tocado el que va primero en Italia. Risas aseguradas. 
Y el Atleti no le gana al United ni hartos de farlopa. No les tiene ganas ni nada el portugues...

Hala Madrid, bitches! Y que pase el siguiente.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Dic 2021)

Por cierto, impugnar el sorteo es muy complicado, a ver cómo cuantificas que el Benfica es peor, y cuánto peor además, o qué perjuicio económico o deportivo te produce el enfrentarte contra el PSG en lugar del Benfica en un partido que se juega dentro de varios meses.

El momento para impugnar era antes del segundo sorteo si la UEFA no tiene reglas definidas para la repetición del sorteo -- ahí se puede argumentar que la UEFA no está siguiendo sus propias reglas y no hace falta nombrar al Benfica. Pero ya después argumentar que el sorteo nos perjudica cuando esto es una competición deportiva con bastante paridad entre los equipos es muy difícil de sostener.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (13 Dic 2021)

Corrijo, no va el primero ya, pero esta haciendo un temporadon. 

Ospina en la porteria, Koulibaly, Fabian, Mertens, Insigne...se follan al Barcelona sin despeinarse. Ya os lo digo yo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Dic 2021)

al madrí le ha tocado el peor rival posible. 

el chelsi es un equipo que haciendo bien las cosas se puede controlar. El Psg no, es incontrolable. Como los 3 de arriba tengan un buen día date por eliminado.


----------



## Phoenician (13 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Por cierto, impugnar el sorteo es muy complicado, a ver cómo cuantificas que el Benfica es peor, y cuánto peor además, o qué perjuicio económico o deportivo te produce el enfrentarte contra el PSG en lugar del Benfica en un partido que se juega dentro de varios meses.
> 
> El momento para impugnar era antes del segundo sorteo si la UEFA no tiene reglas definidas para la repetición del sorteo -- ahí se puede argumentar que la UEFA no está siguiendo sus propias reglas y no hace falta nombrar al Benfica. Pero ya después argumentar que el sorteo nos perjudica cuando esto es una competición deportiva con bastante paridad entre los equipos es muy difícil de sostener.



Chorradas. El Madrid puede impugnar mientras esté en los plazos legales. Yo apuraría hasta el último momento y por la vía legal más lenta y sin pedir medidas cautelares.

Hasta el tonto progre y patético del hijo de la Miró reconocía este mediodía que lo justo era repetir el sorteo manteniendo el primer enfrentamiento contra el Benfica. En la justicia ordinaria se gana con la gorra.


----------



## Woden (13 Dic 2021)

spam dijo:


> LA QUATTORDICESIMA



Décimacuarta decía el cateto del butanito.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (13 Dic 2021)

Impugnarse se puede impugnar, pero se lo estaríamos poniendo en bandeja a los mafiosos de la UEFA para que nos hicieran una campaña mediática de desprestigio. 

Quita, quita...han quedado como lo que son, unos macarras de barrio. Lo dejamos así y ya queda menos para la superliga, que no veas la falta que hace.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Dic 2021)

Phoenician dijo:


> Chorradas. El Madrid puede impugnar mientras esté en los plazos legales. Yo apuntaría hasta el último momento y por la vía legal más lenta y sin pedir medidas cautelares.
> 
> Hasta el tonto del hijo de la Miró reconocía este mediodía que lo justo era repetir el sorteo manteniendo el primer enfrentamiento contra el Benfica. En la justicia ordinaria se gana con la gorra.



Que no hombre, que tienes que probar que el sorteo te perjudica, y que te perjudica no en febrero, sino que ya se sabía en el momento en que se decidió repetir el sorteo te iba a perjudicar. Eso es indemostrable, por ejemplo si nos hubiese tocado el Salzburgo no hubiésemos impugnado nada.

Esto era impugnable, si alguna vez lo ha sido, antes del segundo sorteo, y basándote en defectos de forma. Ahora ya olvídate.


----------



## Phoenician (13 Dic 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Impugnarse se puede impugnar, pero se lo estaríamos poniendo en bandeja a los mafiosos de la UEFA para que nos hicieran una campaña mediática de desprestigio.
> 
> Quita, quita...han quedado como lo que son, unos macarras de barrio. Lo dejamos así y ya queda menos para la superliga, que no veas la falta que hace.



Error. Impugnas a muerte y chantajeas a la UEFA con esa demanda. Así conseguirás la Superliga antes. Si te callas como un idiota no consigues una mierda.


----------



## Phoenician (13 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Que no hombre, que tienes que probar que el sorteo te perjudica, y que te perjudica no en febrero, sino que ya se sabía en el momento en que se decidió repetir el sorteo te iba a perjudicar. Eso es indemostrable, por ejemplo si nos hubiese tocado el Salzburgo no hubiésemos impugnado nada.
> 
> Esto era impugnable, si alguna vez lo ha sido, antes del segundo sorteo, y basándote en defectos de forma. Ahora ya olvídate.



Lo mismo te digo: Impugnas a muerte y chantajeas a la UEFA con esa demanda. Así conseguirás la Superliga antes. Si te callas como un idiota no consigues una mierda.

Que has sido perjudicado o no lo tendrá que dirimir el juez, no tú.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Dic 2021)

Phoenician dijo:


> Error. Impugnas a muerte y chantajeas a la UEFA con esa demanda. Así conseguirás la Superliga antes. Si te callas como un idiota no consigues una mierda.



Impugnas el qué y por qué perjucio?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Dic 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Décimacuarta decía el cateto del butanito.



El butano era la imagen perfecta del cacique pateio de la epoca...
Aqui un video suyo tratando de hablar en ingles con el hotel donde se alojaba el madrid el dia antes de la final de amsterdam en el 98...no os lo perdais


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Dic 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Corrijo, no va el primero ya, pero esta haciendo un temporadon.
> 
> Ospina en la porteria, Koulibaly, Fabian, Mertens, Insigne...se follan al Barcelona sin despeinarse. Ya os lo digo yo.



Es mejor equipo y juega con profesionales, no niños.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

"Algo sin precedentes en la historia de la chanpchullion"


----------



## Phoenician (13 Dic 2021)

Phoenician dijo:


> Lo mismo te digo: Impugnas a muerte y chantajeas a la UEFA con esa demanda. Así conseguirás la Superliga antes. Si te callas como un idiota no consigues una mierda.





loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Impugnas el qué y por qué perjucio?



Impugnas el sorteo que legalmente te había emparejado con el Benfica. Que luego ha habido errores no es tu problema. Cuando dentro de un año el juez resuelva reclamas todos los premios económicos correspondientes al campeón más una indemnización. Win-Win.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

Sin precedentes, sin precedentes.

Hasta la fecha se había amañao siempre sin ejcándalos


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

Menudos grupitos os tocan siempre, mandriles. Tenéis una suelte...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Dic 2021)

Phoenician dijo:


> Impugnas el sorteo que legalmente te había emparejado con el Benfica. Que luego ha habido errores no es tu problema. Cuando dentro de un año el juez resuelva reclamas todos los premios económicos correspondientes al campeón más una indemnización. Win-Win.



Jajajaja... mucho Perry Mason has visto tú.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

Lo mejor que puede hacer el trampas es esconderse, no sea que esto destape un hinbestigación y se dejcubra algo peor


----------



## Phoenician (13 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Jajajaja... mucho Perry Mason has visto tú.



No llegué a ver Perry Mason pero un Madrid en guerra con la UEFA sería muy estúpido si no aprovecha esta oportunidad gratuita de follarse a la UEFA para siempre.


----------



## Phoenician (13 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Lo mejor que puede hacer el trampas es esconderse, no sea que esto destape un hinbestigación y se dejcubra algo peor



Subnormal. Vete a tomar por culo de aquí. No pintas nada. Jajajaja!.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

Phoenician dijo:


> Subnormal. Vete a tomar por culo de aquí. No pintas nada. Jajajaja!.



cálmate un poco.
Diálogo ante todo


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Dic 2021)

Phoenician dijo:


> No llegué a ver Perry Mason pero un Madrid en guerra con la UEFA sería muy estúpido si no aprovecha esta oportunidad gratuita de follarse a la UEFA para siempre.



Es la justicia europea independiente? Yo creo que una entidad como uefa y sus aliados (clubes estados del golfo) tienen mucho peso en Uropa en toda la administracion (politica y judicial) y si hablan con ciertas personas el juez dira lo que les interese.

Yo creo que no la hay, pero aparte de que no tengo ni zorra de derecho soy euroesceptico y como vivo en España tiendo a creer que la independencia de poderes es un timo asi que puede ser defecto mio

Si hay alguien en el foro que lo vea distinto y sepa algo de derecho le leo atentamente...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Dic 2021)

Phoenician dijo:


> No llegué a ver Perry Mason pero un Madrid en guerra con la UEFA sería muy estúpido si no aprovecha esta oportunidad gratuita de follarse a la UEFA para siempre.



Mira, lo más que se puede hacer con esto, que no es poco, es guardártelo en el bolsillo, y el día que toque declarar ante el TJEU te lo sacas como prueba de la chapucería causada por el monopolio de la UEFA, que es lo que se va a dirimir.

Un sorteo que es básicamente al azar, entre equipos relativamente parejos, y a tres meses vista es completamente inimpugnable por motivos deportivos. Se podría impugnar si la UEFA no ha seguido sus propias reglas para la repetición de los sorteos, o si no las tiene, pero entonces lo que ocurirriría, seguramente, es que el torneo se pararía cuando decidiera el juez y quedaría desierto. Nadie cobraría nada. Si vas al juez y le dices "mire Sr. juez, es que yo quería que me tocara el Benfica y no me gusta que me haya tocado el PSG" te van a correr a gorrazos.

Para cobrar tienes que demostrar un perjuicio. En este caso no hay perjuicio demostrable, porque al final las posibilidades de que ganemos al Benfica o al PSG son muy parecidas y completamente impredecibles en diciembre.

Cuando los equipos impugnan, impugnan por motivos formales (ej. el rival no ha seguido la reglamentación de extranjeros, o de convocados del primer equipo, o lo que sea). Impugnar un partido contra el PSG porque la UEFA se ha equivocado es imposible de toda imposibilidad, el PSG no tiene culpa de nada tampoco. O sea que olvídate, si no se ha impugnado entre el primer y el segundo sorteo, pues ya no.


----------



## Phoenician (13 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Es la justicia europea independiente? Yo creo que una entidad como uefa y sus aliados (clubes estados del golfo) tienen mucho peso en Uropa en toda la administracion (politica y judicial) y si hablan con ciertas personas el juez dira lo que les interese.
> 
> Yo creo que no la hay, pero aparte de que no tengo ni zorra de derecho soy euroesceptico y como vivo en España tiendo a creer que la independencia de poderes es un timo asi que puede ser defecto mio
> 
> Si hay alguien en el foro que lo vea distinto y sepa algo de derecho le leo atentamente...



Yo tampoco creo en la justicia. Pero sí creo en el poder que te da poner una demanda ante un juez amigo con una causa que tienes ganada desde el principio. 

Tienes a la UEFA cogida por los huevos y la puedes chantajear a placer. Pones la demanda en el mismo juzgado amigo de Floren al que has metido las demandas sobre la Superliga y a campeonar.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

Os van a decir que el grupito que os pusieron no os causó ningún perjuicio tampoco. Jajaja


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Dic 2021)

El Barça negocia con CVC, clave para los fichajes de enero


Tras la eliminación de la Champions en la fase de grupos la semana pasada, Joan Laporta salió a escena para asegurar que están buscando fórmulas para poder reforzar la plantilla en




www.marca.com





Ojo, ciudao. Lapuerca va a dejar tirado a Florentino para sacar tajada del fondo de CVC y que les deje hacer con el dinero lo que les salga del pijo, cosa que no se dice en las condiciones del préstamo.


----------



## Phoenician (13 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Mira, lo más que se puede hacer con esto, que no es poco, es guardártelo en el bolsillo, y el día que toque declarar ante el TJEU te lo sacas como prueba de la chapucería causada por el monopolio de la UEFA, que es lo que se va a dirimir.
> 
> Un sorteo que es básicamente al azar, entre equipos relativamente parejos, y a tres meses vista es completamente inimpugnable por motivos deportivos. Se podría impugnar si la UEFA no ha seguido sus propias reglas para la repetición de los sorteos, o si no las tiene, pero entonces lo que ocurirriría, seguramente, es que el torneo se pararía cuando decidiera el juez y quedaría desierto. Nadie cobraría nada. Si vas al juez y le dices "mire Sr. juez, es que yo quería que me tocara el Benfica y no me gusta que me haya tocado el PSG" te van a correr a gorrazos.
> 
> ...



No. Demandar te sale prácticamente gratis y luego ya verás si retiras la demanda, pactas con UEFA o vas hasta el final. Es tenerles cogidos por los huevos de gratis por una cagada suya. Y no inicias una guerra porque ya estabas en guerra.


----------



## Phoenician (13 Dic 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> El Barça negocia con CVC, clave para los fichajes de enero
> 
> 
> Tras la eliminación de la Champions en la fase de grupos la semana pasada, Joan Laporta salió a escena para asegurar que están buscando fórmulas para poder reforzar la plantilla en
> ...



O el Madrid espabila en el departamento jurídico o va a comer mierda a carretadas...


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

Dejad ya el show. Tenéis mucho por hinbestigar y nada que reclamar


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Dic 2021)

Phoenician dijo:


> No. Demandar te sale prácticamente gratis y luego ya verás si retiras la demanda, pactas con UEFA o vas hasta el final. Es tenerles cogidos por los huevos de gratis por una cagada suya. Y no inicias una guerra porque ya estabas en guerra.



Lo dicho, mucho Perry Mason, aunque jures que no lo has visto nunca.


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Dic 2021)

Como tienen calados a los del patetico por ahi fuera…



> A word of caution on Atletico. *They are the dirtiest of cnuts you can ever imagine to meet. *But they still have quality players like Felix, Suarez and Griezeman. Those three and Lemar caused us plenty of problems despite us beating them. Luckily they spent most of the time feigning injury which meant they attacked us less. Had they gone for the jugular we'd have been in trouble.





> Expect shithousery galore from Atletico, their players, their manager, their fans and everyone associated with that club.





> Honestly, I think I would have preferred PSG. I fecking hate Atletico and their style of play, and then add in their antics to all that. Garbage draw.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (13 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Como tienen calados a los del patetico por ahi fuera…



@Edge2 defiéndete!


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Dic 2021)

Phoenician dijo:


> O el Madrid espabila en el departamento jurídico o va a comer mierda a carretadas...



Lapuerca se la jugó a Florentino cuando iban a derrocar a Villar y la jugada le salió de puta madre, títulos y pasta. Y Florentino se volvió a fiar de este truhán putero... es que no aprendemos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

Florentimos debería hinpujnar


----------



## bobochat (13 Dic 2021)

Empecé a mosquearme cuando vi a Arshavin desenroscar las bolas con destreza, fenómeno éste que nunca había ocurrido. En Suiza tienen un software que flipas.


----------



## arriondas (13 Dic 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> El Barça negocia con CVC, clave para los fichajes de enero
> 
> 
> Tras la eliminación de la Champions en la fase de grupos la semana pasada, Joan Laporta salió a escena para asegurar que están buscando fórmulas para poder reforzar la plantilla en
> ...



A este paso, Florentino se queda solo en el proyecto de la Superliga. Y la UEFA y el Qatar Saint Germain con ganas de humillar a los blancos. Y no me refiero sólo en el terreno de juego, esta gente es muy rencorosa.


----------



## Phoenician (13 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Florentimos debería hinpujnar



No haría falta. Con qué impugne la peña lisboeta del Real Madrid basta. Lo tienen ganado desde el principio. Indemnización gratis de la UEFA para ellos y para cualquier club que se una a la demanda. Mejor unirse a la demanda que jugar a la lotería de Navidad. Millonarios seguro.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

El trampas va a hinpujnar argumentando que es algo sin precedenteps. Que siempre se han amañado estos sorteos y sin ejcándalos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

El valor de las champions cae un 66% tras el ejcándalo "sin precedentes" de las bolitas


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Dic 2021)

Me gusta que haya tocado el PSG, es la ocasion de ver de que pasta esta hecho este equipo y de poner en su sitio al jeque y sus adlateres para demostrar quien manda en Europa.


----------



## Antihéroe (13 Dic 2021)

Vaya chapuza los de la UEFA, con el Benfica teníamos muchas posibilidades y ahora a ver con el PSG lo veo al 50%, no son un equipo organizado, pero arriba tienen mucha calidad. Contra ellos hay que salir con cuatro en medio campo (Valverde, Modric, Casemiro y Kroos), sobre todo en la ida, ellos saldrán con su tridente pero no defienden casi nada importante dominarles el medio campo.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Dic 2021)

Suerte con el PSG vecinos jajajajajajajaj jaajajajajajjaa


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

Dependéis por completo de Courtois. No le déis más vueltacs. Si Courtois sigue haciendo partidos como el de ayer podréis seguir compitiendo. Así de sensillo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

Hasta el farsa actual podría competir si contara con un muro como Courtois.


----------



## Gorrión (13 Dic 2021)

Se nos llena el hilo de subnormales salivando por la eliminación del Real Madrid.

Después de 13 Champions no han entendido lo que significa venir aquí a reírse del Madrid, en lo que desemboca ese deseo de perdedores.

Seguid así.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2021)

Las casas de apuestas dan estás probabilidades (De menos igualado a más igualado):

Man. City 88-12 Sporting Portugal
Bayern 87-13 Salzburgo
Liverpool 77-23 Inter de Milán
Chelsea 75-25 Lille
Ajax 73-27 Benfica
Juventus 63-37 Villarreal
Man. United 58-42 Atlético
PSG 55-45 Real Madrid


----------



## Phoenician (13 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Las casas de apuestas dan estás probabilidades (De menos igualado a más igualado):
> 
> Man. City 88-12 Sporting Portugal
> Bayern 87-13 Salzburgo
> ...



Y luego dices que no hay que demandar a la UEFA...


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2021)

*Y los habrá que lo sigan diciendo...*


----------



## vurvujo (13 Dic 2021)

Phoenician dijo:


> Sí. 20 veces si hace falta hasta que salga el Madrid - PSG



Todo un visionario.


----------



## fieraverde (13 Dic 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> @Edge2 defiéndete!



Parece ser que el cerdo asesino de carvajal juega en el atleti ahora .. eso se dice ..


----------



## fieraverde (13 Dic 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Se nos llena el hilo de subnormales salivando por la eliminación del Real Madrid.
> 
> Después de 13 Champions no han entendido lo que significa venir aquí a reírse del Madrid, en lo que desemboca ese deseo de perdedores.
> 
> Seguid así.



"Queremos irnos de esta competición corructa"

El Madrid es el que más veces ha ganado esa competición corructa jajajaj


----------



## fieraverde (13 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Suerte con el PSG vecinos jajajajajajajaj jaajajajajajjaa


----------



## Edge2 (13 Dic 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> @Edge2 defiéndete!



No puedo, duerme en el ignore...


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (13 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Corrigeme si me equivoco, en la ultima que ganamos, en octavos al psg, luego a bayern y luego la juve, para finalmente ganar la final al liverpool....
> En general de acuerdo en lo que comentas.



Cada uno de ellos era el vigente campeón de la competición de su país;auténticas eliminatorias de Copa de campeones. 
Se ganó al.mejor equipo de cada país y acabó ganando la Champions el mejor equipo de Europa.

Los anti madridistas siempre se olvidan de esto...


----------



## Gorrión (13 Dic 2021)

fieraverde dijo:


> "Queremos irnos de esta competición corructa"
> 
> El Madrid es el que más veces ha ganado esa competición corructa jajajaj



Lo que faltaba, un madero del palético.

¿No tienes a gente de bien a la que dar por culo en la calle?

Anda a tomar por culo, mafioso de mierda.


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2021)

*Liga plácida para el Madrid*


----------



## Sanctis (13 Dic 2021)

El PSG se folla al Madrid fácil. Pero fácil.


----------



## road runner (13 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El valor de las champions cae un 66% tras el ejcándalo "sin precedentes" de las bolitas



El 66% de 0 es 0.
Ni os va ni os viene.


----------



## fieraverde (13 Dic 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Lo que faltaba, un madero del palético.
> 
> ¿No tienes a gente de bien a la que dar por culo en la calle?
> 
> Anda a tomar por culo, mafioso de mierda.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Dic 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> El PSG se folla al Madrid fácil. Pero fácil.



Un par de goles de mbappE


----------



## Edge2 (13 Dic 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Lo que faltaba, un madero del palético.
> 
> ¿No tienes a gente de bien a la que dar por culo en la calle?
> 
> Anda a tomar por culo, mafioso de mierda.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> El 66% de 0 es 0.
> Ni os va ni os viene.



a mí me va el júrjol

Pa otros las bolas calientes y las VARbitrariedadecs


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Como tienen calados a los del patetico por ahi fuera…



Sí que los tiene calados sí. Jugular se dice igual en inglés. @barullo


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Un par de goles de mbappE



Se podria dar la circunstancia q mabppe a 1 de enero fiche por el madrid y luego en champions se enfrente a el junto a messi y ramos, el mundo al reves


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Las casas de apuestas dan estás probabilidades (De menos igualado a más igualado):
> 
> Man. City 88-12 Sporting Portugal
> Bayern 87-13 Salzburgo
> ...



Villarreal tiene más opciones y el manu-patético está más equilibrado.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

Lo de la championcs últimamente va de ejcándalo en ejcándalo. Sorteos amañaos, arbitrarios que admiten arbitrariedades en finales.

Y luego se preguntan que por qué les dicen El Trampas.

Es que habéis roto el júrgol. Ahora a recomponerlo... Ya no se puede


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (13 Dic 2021)

Bua tú, es que están celebrando una cacicada que empareja al madrid con el psg. Ahí como si hubiesen ganado algo. Es que ni siquiera están celebrando un 4-0 del alcorcon

Están celebrando que le ha tocado un equipo que es peor. 

Joder tío, vaya perdedores jajajajajajajaja
Como son tronco.
Puto atleti, que pena de afición. 
La verdad es que no se merecen el equipo que tienen.


----------



## road runner (13 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> a mí me va el júrjol



A mi me va ganar al júrjol.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> A mi me va ganar al júrjol.



cómo ejplicarte...
Se puede ganar o "ganar"


----------



## Edge2 (13 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Se podria dar la circunstancia q mabppe a 1 de enero fiche por el madrid y luego en champions se enfrente a el junto a messi y ramos, el mundo al reves



No podria jugar con el madrid en champions creo...


----------



## road runner (13 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> cómo ejplicarte...
> Se puede ganar o "ganar"



Ya, lo jodido es perder.
Ánimo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Ya, lo jodido es perder.
> Ánimo.



cómo ejplicarte...
se puede perder o "perder"


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

Habéis roto el juenjo del júrjol


----------



## road runner (13 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Habéis roto el juenjo del júrjol



Cierto, a pollazos.
No jugamos, janamos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2021)

Sabéis qué. Tengo una intuición y creo que el júrjol en los próximos años va a sufrir algunos cambios definitibocs. Puede que los equipos astualeps desaparescan y surja un nuevo tipo de equipo mu diferente y la competisión también, va a ser más una comedia. El júrjol no puede ser un deporte, ni una competición, porque no cumple con el rigor necesario. Hasta ahora ha sido así pero de un modo encubierto y ftaudulento. Ahora ya no es necesario seguir fingiendo.


----------



## Sanctis (13 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Un par de goles de mbappE



Este hombre, este:








Sois su vagina favorita.


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> No podria jugar con el madrid en champions creo...



Pero en teoria mbappe llegaria al madrid en julio de 2022


----------



## Edge2 (13 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Pero en teoria mbappe llegaria al madrid en julio de 2022



Pensaba que lo ibais a traer con los reyes magos...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Las casas de apuestas dan estás probabilidades (De menos igualado a más igualado):
> 
> Man. City 88-12 Sporting Portugal
> Bayern 87-13 Salzburgo
> ...




Las casas de apuestas son más trols que yo.

Entre Liverpool e Inter no hay tanta diferencia el Inter no es el de los 90 pero no es un segunda b, entre el Chelsea y el lile hay muchas más de la que ponen las apuestas, AJAX y benfica bastante más igualados de lo que pone, los otros son discutibles pero más o menos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Las casas de apuestas dan estás probabilidades (De menos igualado a más igualado):
> 
> Man. City 88-12 Sporting Portugal
> Bayern 87-13 Salzburgo
> ...




Las casas de apuestas son más trols que yo.

Entre Liverpool e Inter no hay tanta diferencia el Inter no es el de los 90 pero no es un segunda b, entre el Chelsea y el lile hay muchas más de la que ponen las apuestas, AJAX y benfica bastante más igualados de lo que pone, los otros son discutibles pero más o menos.


----------



## Kartoffeln (13 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Las casas de apuestas dan estás probabilidades (De menos igualado a más igualado):
> 
> Man. City 88-12 Sporting Portugal
> Bayern 87-13 Salzburgo
> ...



Pues yo no apuesto, pero con esos % metería dinero al Benfica.


----------



## HDR (13 Dic 2021)

Se ve venir de lejos el robo arbitral. El Madrid le puede ganar perfectamente al PSG, es mejor equipo. Pero lo que hay en Europa es una mafia de guante blanco, regada con dinero moruno.


----------



## Roedr (13 Dic 2021)

HDR dijo:


> Se ve venir de lejos el robo arbitral. El Madrid le puede ganar perfectamente al PSG, es mejor equipo. Pero lo que hay en Europa es una mafia de guante blanco, regada con dinero moruno.



Yo también creo que nos encula el árbitro si hace falta para que perdamos.

Estamos en tal situación que sólo puede salvarnos la SuperLiga.


----------



## Roedr (13 Dic 2021)

Nadie comenta las declaraciones de Ramos. Un capitán histórico del Madrid diciendo que va a muerte con su nuevo equipo para derrotar al Madrid. Es lamentable porque no necesita decirlo, puede nadar y guardar la ropa y en Paris no se lo van a reprochar porque es lo lógico.

Como jugador Ramos me parece una leyenda absoluta, pero como persona cada vez me parece más un pesetero resentido. Si nos marca en la eliminatoria lo va a celebrar más que la décima. Ojalá no vuelva al Madrid en la vida.


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Dic 2021)




----------



## Roedr (13 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pensaba que lo ibais a traer con los reyes magos...



Menudo drama mental lo de Mbappe contra el Madrid...esto puede acabar de cualquier forma.
Ahora Bappe va a tener un problema firmando por el Madrid antes de enfrentarse contra el Madrid.

Por otro lado, como ha caído en el PSG que les caiga el Madrid?. Saben que cuentan con el arbitraje, pero aun así, muy felices no creo que estén.


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Nadie comenta las declaraciones de Ramos. Un capitán histórico del Madrid diciendo que va a muerte con su nuevo equipo para derrotar al Madrid. Es lamentable porque no necesita decirlo, puede nadar y guardar la ropa y en Paris no se lo van a reprochar porque es lo lógico.
> 
> Como jugador Ramos me parece una leyenda absoluta, pero como persona cada vez me parece más un pesetero resentido. Si nos marca en la eliminatoria lo va a celebrar más que la décima. Ojalá no vuelva al Madrid en la vida.



Tiene menos luces que una patera.


----------



## HDR (13 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Nadie comenta las declaraciones de Ramos. Un capitán histórico del Madrid diciendo que va a muerte con su nuevo equipo para derrotar al Madrid. Es lamentable porque no necesita decirlo, puede nadar y guardar la ropa y en Paris no se lo van a reprochar porque es lo lógico.
> 
> Como jugador Ramos me parece una leyenda absoluta, pero como persona cada vez me parece más un pesetero resentido. Si nos marca en la eliminatoria lo va a celebrar más que la décima. Ojalá no vuelva al Madrid en la vida.



Es un mercenario, no es un madridista. Madridistas son Modric y Vinícius. Otros como Cristiano habrían dicho lo típico de que gane el mejor lo daremos todo por nuestra parte blabla etc. 

Pero la chulona cani sevillana necesita dar la nota, está muy resentido con el Madrid y sobre todo con Florentino.


----------



## JimTonic (13 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Nadie comenta las declaraciones de Ramos. Un capitán histórico del Madrid diciendo que va a muerte con su nuevo equipo para derrotar al Madrid. Es lamentable porque no necesita decirlo, puede nadar y guardar la ropa y en Paris no se lo van a reprochar porque es lo lógico.
> 
> Como jugador Ramos me parece una leyenda absoluta, pero como persona cada vez me parece más un pesetero resentido. Si nos marca en la eliminatoria lo va a celebrar más que la décima. Ojalá no vuelva al Madrid en la vida.




ha hecho lo que tenia que hacer, es el club que le paga y seria un deshonor para cualquier madridista y para el madrid mismo que diera un 99% en este duelo

si nos puede marcar cinco tiene que marcar los cinco y buscar el sexto, cualquier otra cosa significaria que no busca el triunfo y que no siente al madrid dentro de el.


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2021)

*Muy superiores al resto*


----------



## Sanctis (14 Dic 2021)

HDR dijo:


> Es un mercenario, no es un madridista. Madridistas son Modric y Vinícius. Otros como Cristiano habrían dicho lo típico de que gane el mejor lo daremos todo por nuestra parte blabla etc.
> 
> Pero la chulona cani sevillana necesita dar la nota, está muy resentido con el Madrid y sobre todo con Florentino.



Es que ni habéis visto el vídeo, solo habéis leído el titular ese tan manipulado de "ir a muerte", y al que le respondes tampoco ha visto el vídeo, solo ha leído el titular.

Si ves el vídeo te das cuenta que todo el rato Ramos habla con mucho cariño del Madrid, que siempre estará en su corazón, que ese amor nunca cambiará, y etc. Solo aclara en un momento dado lo que es evidente, que el es futbolista del PSG y luchará en el partido por el PSG.

Obviamente no va a decir "goleare a Donnaruma y le romperé las piernas a Marquinhos y le haré un mataleon a Bernat cuando vea a Vinicius atacar con el balón".

Mirad lo que dice y el tono en que lo dice. Abrid el puñetero video, y no os quedéis con un titular falso hecho para vender a costa de injuriar a Ramos.







__





Sergio Ramos: "Voy a ir a muerte por el PSG en el partido contra el Real Madrid"


El momento no podía ser más oportuno. Sergio Ramos inaugura en Madrid un gimnasio y ha comparecido en rueda de prensa el día que el sorteo de Champions ha cruzado a su PSG con el R




www.google.com


----------



## Edge2 (14 Dic 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Es que ni habéis visto el vídeo, solo habéis leído el titular ese tan manipulado de "ir a muerte", y al que le respondes tampoco ha visto el vídeo, solo ha leído el titular.
> 
> Si ves el vídeo te das cuenta que todo el rato Ramos habla con mucho cariño del Madrid, que siempre estará en su corazón, que ese amor nunca cambiará, y etc. Solo aclara en un momento dado lo que es evidente, que el es futbolista del PSG y luchará en el partido por el PSG.
> 
> ...



Jugará en el bernabeu?


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Jugará en el bernabeu?



Si con el psg en lo que llevamos de temporada solo ha jugado un partido y se ha lesionado para los siguientes  ese a febrero no llega ni de coña


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Las casas de apuestas son más trols que yo.
> 
> Entre Liverpool e Inter no hay tanta diferencia el Inter no es el de los 90 pero no es un segunda b, entre el Chelsea y el lile hay muchas más de la que ponen las apuestas, AJAX y benfica bastante más igualados de lo que pone, los otros son discutibles pero más o menos.



Nop. Liverpool es uno de los candidatos y el Inter no está para ganar a nadie de la premier. El Lille es un equipo muy físico y va a plantar cara. Y el Ajax está que se sale.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Nadie comenta las declaraciones de Ramos. Un capitán histórico del Madrid diciendo que va a muerte con su nuevo equipo para derrotar al Madrid. Es lamentable porque no necesita decirlo, puede nadar y guardar la ropa y en Paris no se lo van a reprochar porque es lo lógico.
> 
> Como jugador Ramos me parece una leyenda absoluta, pero como persona cada vez me parece más un pesetero resentido. Si nos marca en la eliminatoria lo va a celebrar más que la décima. Ojalá no vuelva al Madrid en la vida.



Siempre lo ha sido. Siempre se ha representado a sí mismo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Menudo drama mental lo de Mbappe contra el Madrid...esto puede acabar de cualquier forma.
> Ahora Bappe va a tener un problema firmando por el Madrid antes de enfrentarse contra el Madrid.
> 
> Por otro lado, como ha caído en el PSG que les caiga el Madrid?. Saben que cuentan con el arbitraje, pero aun así, muy felices no creo que estén.



No sé si firmará por el Madrí, pero si lo hace será al final.


----------



## Roedr (14 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No sé si firmará por el Madrí, pero si lo hace será al final.



Es imposible. Tiene que firmar con alguien. En caso de lesión grave se quedaría en la mierda.


----------



## Edge2 (14 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Es imposible. Tiene que firmar con alguien. En caso de lesión grave se quedaría en la mierda.



Puede ya tener firmado un precontrato, pero en este mundo creo que esta usando el fichaje del madrid para negociar con los moros, tiene a todos los amigotes en paris...


----------



## road runner (14 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Puede ya tener firmado un precontrato, pero en este mundo creo que esta usando el fichaje del madrid para negociar con los moros, tiene a todos los amigotes en paris...



Puede, pero no es muy normal estar a 17 dias del plazo y que no haya firmado ya. Es poco habitual.


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Es imposible. Tiene que firmar con alguien. En caso de lesión grave se quedaría en la mierda.



Que se lo digan a victor valdes


----------



## Chispeante (14 Dic 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Es que ni habéis visto el vídeo, solo habéis leído el titular ese tan manipulado de "ir a muerte", y al que le respondes tampoco ha visto el vídeo, solo ha leído el titular.
> 
> Si ves el vídeo te das cuenta que todo el rato Ramos habla con mucho cariño del Madrid, que siempre estará en su corazón, que ese amor nunca cambiará, y etc. Solo aclara en un momento dado lo que es evidente, que el es futbolista del PSG y luchará en el partido por el PSG.
> 
> ...



Pues tienes toda la razón, yo me había tragado el titular y Ramos está de diez. Muy correcto con el Madrid y hablando con cariño y respeto del club y de la afición. Se agradece tu comentario, ya que de no haberlo leído, hubiera comprado la versión negativa de Ramos. Otra vez más los periodistas demostrando su gran profesionalidad...


----------



## Sanctis (14 Dic 2021)

Chispeante dijo:


> Pues tienes toda la razón, yo me había tragado el titular y Ramos está de diez. Muy correcto con el Madrid y hablando con cariño y respeto del club y de la afición. Se agradece tu comentario, ya que de no haberlo leído, hubiera comprado la versión negativa de Ramos. Otra vez más los periodistas demostrando su gran profesionalidad...



Cuando era muy muy chaval en un viaje de cole a Italia, sin tener yo jamás interés ni conocimiento artístico en aquel entonces, me fascinó ver este cuadro en un museo:








Se llama "La calumnia", de Sandro Botticelli. 

Al parecer lo pinto porque por envidia los pintores italianos de la época iban acusándolo falsamente de ser homosexual.

El cuadro tiene mucha fuerza y por primera vez me sentí intelectualmente motivado por este tipo de cosas, y desde entonces me di cuenta de que jamás puedes creer lo que te cuentan, lo que oyes, el "dicen que...".

Jamás. Siempre investiga la versión del otro.


----------



## barullo (14 Dic 2021)

En el chiringuito de mamones están llorando porque al parecer el Canelita ha dicho que va a muerte con el PSG


----------



## Sanctis (14 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> En el chiringuito de mamones están llorando porque al parecer el Canelita ha dicho que va a muerte con el PSG



Saca ese vídeo, a ver.

Todos ya hemos visto el vídeo en el que él habla esta misma mañana.


----------



## barullo (14 Dic 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Saca ese vídeo, a ver.
> 
> Todos ya hemos visto el vídeo en el que él habla esta misma mañana.



Yo no he visto el video de Ramos, sólo digo que a los moñas estos les parece mal o eso dicen


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Dic 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> Es que ni habéis visto el vídeo, solo habéis leído el titular ese tan manipulado de "ir a muerte", y al que le respondes tampoco ha visto el vídeo, solo ha leído el titular.
> 
> Si ves el vídeo te das cuenta que todo el rato Ramos habla con mucho cariño del Madrid, que siempre estará en su corazón, que ese amor nunca cambiará, y etc. Solo aclara en un momento dado lo que es evidente, que el es futbolista del PSG y luchará en el partido por el PSG.
> 
> ...




Más valdría que te preocuparas de ese equipo de mierda del que eres aficionado que bastante tenéis con lo vuestro. Jajajaja

Puta farsa


----------



## Bifaz23 (14 Dic 2021)

El Barça negocia con CVC, clave para los fichajes de enero


Tras la eliminación de la Champions en la fase de grupos la semana pasada, Joan Laporta salió a escena para asegurar que están buscando fórmulas para poder reforzar la plantilla en




t.co





Valors!!


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Dic 2021)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> El Barça negocia con CVC, clave para los fichajes de enero
> 
> 
> Tras la eliminación de la Champions en la fase de grupos la semana pasada, Joan Laporta salió a escena para asegurar que están buscando fórmulas para poder reforzar la plantilla en
> ...





jajajajaj


si es que son ratas


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2021)




----------



## six six six the number.. (14 Dic 2021)

HDR dijo:


> Se ve venir de lejos el robo arbitral. El Madrid le puede ganar perfectamente al PSG, es mejor equipo. Pero lo que hay en Europa es una mafia de guante blanco, regada con dinero moruno.



Qué lejos ha quedado eso de que no se puede competir con los clubes estado ¿eh?.....


----------



## six six six the number.. (14 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo también creo que nos encula el árbitro si hace falta para que perdamos.
> 
> Estamos en tal situación que sólo puede salvarnos la SuperLiga.



Claro, está toda Europa llorando porque el Arsenal no juega competiciones uropeas y el Barsa va a tener que sudar tinta para colarse el año que viene en las mismas. Con la Superliga de Floren nada de eso pasaría porque ambos estarían clasificados para la misma por el artículo 33........


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (14 Dic 2021)

six six six the number.. dijo:


> Claro, está toda Europa llorando porque el Arsenal no juega competiciones uropeas y el Barsa va a tener que sudar tinta para colarse el año que viene en las mismas. Con la Superliga de Floren nada de eso pasaría porque ambos estarían clasificados para la misma por el artículo 33........



Eso es malo o bueno?
Creo que desde el punto de vista del nuevo aficionado globalista (que me guste o no es lo que se impone en el mundo occidental) es mas atractiva una liga con los clubes de grandes ciudades y ganadores a ligas nacionales cuyos equipos mayoritariamente tienen seguimiento local.

Por otro lado y esto creo que es lo mollar para por ejemplo el Madrid la actual esteuctura organizativa ha creado un feudalismo burocratico que aparte de rentar economicamente a los clubes ha puesto en su diana a los que no caen bien al cacique de la uefa y al de la lfp.


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2021)

*Imparable el Madrid*


----------



## Edu.R (14 Dic 2021)

Con Ancelotti hicimos 21 o 22 victorias seguidas, pero llegamos desfondados en abril.

Con el Cádiz hay que rotar SI O SI, como me saque el 11 titular, voy a empezar a temer por la Liga.


----------



## JimTonic (14 Dic 2021)

que pena que el madrid no tenga dienro para fichar a halland


----------



## Suprimo (14 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Con Ancelotti hicimos 21 o 22 victorias seguidas, pero llegamos desfondados en abril.
> 
> Con el Cádiz hay que rotar SI O SI, como me saque el 11 titular, voy a empezar a temer por la Liga.



Sabes perfectamente lo que va a pasar


----------



## cebollo (14 Dic 2021)

Acabo de recordar que el lateral derecho del Psg, el teórico marcador de Vinicius es coladero Hakimi.Y mis esperanzas se han multiplicado por 18.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Con Ancelotti hicimos 21 o 22 victorias seguidas, pero llegamos desfondados en abril.
> 
> Con el Cádiz hay que rotar SI O SI, como me saque el 11 titular, voy a empezar a temer por la Liga.



Bueno, vienen de una semana de descanso (la primera en un par de meses, te diría), dos partidos, y luego otros diez días de descanso. Salvo que haya gente claramente en riesgo de lesión que los médicos casi te obligan a quitarlo (Benzema, a lo mejor Carvajal), yo pegaría un último apretón y empezaría las rotaciones de verdad en enero. (Otra cosa es que de verdad rote en enero, pero ahora no creo que sea el momento)

A mí me ha parecido una locura lo que ha hecho (Sevilla-Athletic-Real Sociedad-Inter-Atleti cada tres días y casi sin rotar), pero nos ha salido de puta madre, y lo hecho, hecho está.


----------



## six six six the number.. (14 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Eso es malo o bueno?
> Creo que desde el punto de vista del nuevo aficionado globalista (que me guste o no es lo que se impone en el mundo occidental) es mas atractiva una liga con los clubes de grandes ciudades y ganadores a ligas nacionales cuyos equipos mayoritariamente tienen seguimiento local.
> 
> Por otro lado y esto creo que es lo mollar para por ejemplo el Madrid la actual esteuctura organizativa ha creado un feudalismo burocratico que aparte de rentar economicamente a los clubes ha puesto en su diana a los que no caen bien al cacique de la uefa y al de la lfp.



Pues depende de para quién. Para un Arsenal que ahora está sexto en la Premier y que quedaría fuera de champions de terminar así le tiene que parecer maravillosa la Superliga esa. Pero el West Ham -4º actualmente- no pensará lo mismo como es lógico y natural si solo puede acceder a esa competición si alguien decide invitarles o no. Y eso vale exactamente igual si hablamos del FCB o el Sevilla y Betis -2º y 3º en la liga a día de hoy.


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Con Ancelotti hicimos 21 o 22 victorias seguidas, pero llegamos desfondados en abril.
> 
> Con el Cádiz hay que rotar SI O SI, como me saque el 11 titular, voy a empezar a temer por la Liga.



22 

*En la temporada 2014-15, el conjunto blanco acumuló 22 victorias seguidas. *Con Carlo Ancelotti en el banquillo, el Real Madrid finalmente cayó en las semifinales de la Champions contra la Juventus y quedó segundo en liga tras el Barcelona, pero conquistó el Mundial de Clubes.

Perdio en liga en mestalla en enero y el equipo a partir de ahi por no rotar, llegaron quemados al tramo final donde se diciden los titulos. Semis champions y segundo en liga, eso por no rotar nada 

Y no hace falta quitar 8 jugadores, pero camavinga, valverde, rodrigo, isco, asencio,...creo que son validos, hay banquillo


----------



## road runner (14 Dic 2021)

six six six the number.. dijo:


> Pues depende de para quién. Para un Arsenal que ahora está sexto en la Premier y que quedaría fuera de champions de terminar así le tiene que parecer maravillosa la Superliga esa. Pero el West Ham -4º actualmente- no pensará lo mismo como es lógico y natural si solo puede acceder a esa competición si alguien decide invitarles o no. Y eso vale exactamente igual si hablamos del FCB o el Sevilla y Betis -2º y 3º en la liga a día de hoy.



Ya se habló de reservar plazas para equipos que lo ganen en sus ligas nacionales.

Lo que está claro es que el sistema actual está tocado.

El fallo fué la presentación del proyecto, el chiringuito.
Tanto poner a Florentino como un ogro mataniños y el hombre pecó de ingenuo y confió en la palabra (y contratos firmados) por los piratas y por laleti (esa basura postgilesca).

Bien, ya caerá el tinglado.

Por eso lo mejor, tras el escándalo bochornoso del sorteo de ayer, que ha visto todo el mundo, jeques e inversores incluidos, lo mejor, digo, es la respuesta dada por el Madrit.
A jugar, hijosdeputa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Yo no he visto el video de Ramos, sólo digo que a los moñas estos les parece mal o eso dicen



Eso es el Sálvame del fútbol. Más falso que un billete de un euro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Ya se habló de reservar plazas para equipos que lo ganen en sus ligas nacionales.
> 
> Lo que está claro es que el sistema actual está tocado.
> 
> ...



Yo sería partidario de crear divisiones. Como si fuera una liga de verdad.


----------



## road runner (14 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo sería partidario de crear divisiones. Como si fuera una liga de verdad.



Posiblemente sería lo mejor.

Igual que en Selecciones. Ya vale de grupos de clasificación con 2 buenas, una regular y tres pobrecillas.


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> En el chiringuito de mamones están llorando porque al parecer el Canelita ha dicho que va a muerte con el PSG



*Y se quedó tan ancho*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Posiblemente sería lo mejor.
> 
> Igual que en Selecciones. Ya vale de grupos de clasificación con 2 buenas, una regular y tres pobrecillas.



Una Neishons lig pero para clubs.


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2021)




----------



## bot de ultraderecha (14 Dic 2021)

six six six the number.. dijo:


> Pues depende de para quién. Para un Arsenal que ahora está sexto en la Premier y que quedaría fuera de champions de terminar así le tiene que parecer maravillosa la Superliga esa. Pero el West Ham -4º actualmente- no pensará lo mismo como es lógico y natural si solo puede acceder a esa competición si alguien decide invitarles o no. Y eso vale exactamente igual si hablamos del FCB o el Sevilla y Betis -2º y 3º en la liga a día de hoy.



Yo imagino - y no deja de ser un suposicion- que la idea de una superliga cerrada estara pensada en atraer cuantos mas espectadores, mejor.
En ese sentido si un equipo como Sevilla FC atrae a 500.000 personas y FC Barcelona atrae a 50.000.000 la clasificacion de un año no creo que sea lo mas importante.

En cualquier caso yo si no fuera porque la uefa se la tiene jurada al Real Madrid y la federacion española lo lleva marginando 30 años, soy de los de liga de to la vida. Globalismo no, gracias


----------



## barullo (14 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> *Y se quedó tan ancho*



Yo no sé lo que ha dicho, pero seguro que el que le paga ahora está contento con lo dicho.

Hay formas de decir las cosas y no sé si lo que ha dicho es ofensivo, pero ayer en el chiringuito también decían que en esa conversación habla con cariño del madri.

Asi que puede ser una mala jugada de los periodistas enfatizando una frase y sacandola de contexto.

Vamos lo habitual entre la prensa.

Y no es que sea santo de mi devoción pero la verdad es para decirla sea de quién sea.


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Yo no sé lo que ha dicho, pero seguro que el que le paga ahora está contento con lo dicho.
> 
> Hay formas de decir las cosas y no sé si lo que ha dicho es ofensivo, pero ayer en el chiringuito también decían que en esa conversación habla con cariño del madri.
> 
> ...



Esta claro que ramos tampoco va a tirar al real madrid, le ha dado mucho tmb y quiza en el futuro quiera volver, como han hecho raul y casillas. Pero es verdad que los periodistas disparan lo que quieren y ahora mismo ramos juega en el PSG, es un ganador nato y quiere que pase su equipo, por mucho que le desea lo mejor al real madrid. Ahora mismo lo mejor que le pueda pasar el real madrid que sea titular un cojo en la defensa del PSG cuando se enfrenten


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Dic 2021)

Ramos es jugador del PSG y ya está, como si dice misa.

Dicho esto, cada vez que íbamos a Sevilla se desconcentraba fácilmente porque se pasaban todo el partido pitándole. En el Bernabéu pasará lo mismo, imagino. Suponiendo que juegue, que la verdad es mucho suponer ahora mismo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (14 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Hasta el farsa actual podría competir si contara con un muro como Courtois.



Yo creo que ni aun jugando con dos porteros.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo creo que ni aun jugando con dos porteros.



Mira el Roñal Mandril. Sin Courtois estarían con el Farsa más o menos


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (14 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Mira el Roñal Mandril. Sin Courtois estarían con el Farsa más o menos



No, yo creo que al Madrid al menos le daria para competir por la liga hasta el final aunque tuviese un portero del monton, lo que pasa es que con Courtois bajo palos se puede aspirar a tenerla ganada de calle, pero este Barca es el mas cutre de los ultimos veinte años por lo menos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> No, yo creo que al Madrid al menos le daria para competir por la liga hasta el final aunque tuviese un portero del monton, lo que pasa es que con Courtois bajo palos se puede aspirar a tenerla ganada de calle, pero este Barca es el mas cutre de los ultimos veinte años por lo menos.



no, en serio. Courtois es el muro. Sabes cuántas paradas hace? Es una salvajada. Reciben mogollòn de tiros a puerta y la bestia de Courtois lo para todo, todo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (14 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> no, en serio. Courtois es el muro. Sabes cuántas paradas hace? Es una salvajada. Reciben mogollòn de tiros a puerta y la bestia de Courtois lo para todo, todo.



Joder, pues hasta hace poco habia quienes decian que Ter Stegen era mejor portero.


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Joder, pues hasta hace poco habia quienes decian que Ter Stegen era mejor portero.



mis cojones 
Courtois este año es inbatible. 
No es que le hagan pocos goles porque no les hacen muchas ocasiones. Es que reciben muchas ocasiones y las para todas. Es un Muro.


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2021)

*El multiverso afectó al sorteo*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Dic 2021)

Titular del Marca
. Griezmann se rompe .
Realidad entrada por detrás que ni fue amarilla


----------



## Bifaz23 (14 Dic 2021)

Colaría 30 + croquetIsco?


----------



## HDR (14 Dic 2021)

El farsa no le gana ni a los pseudoequipos/peñas de amigos de panchilandia en una copa inventada para glorificar a un comunista drogata.

Jojojojojojojojo qué puta risa me da esta gentuza.


----------



## Hannibal (14 Dic 2021)

Pues creo que traigo buenas noticias; ha pasado un tanto desapercibido por el sorteo de ayer pero se han adjudicado los operadores que darán los partidos a partir del año que viene, y todo indica que Dazn dará también la Liga. Y Mediapro no sólo se queda fuera sino que dejarán de ser los realizadores; a partir de ahora la realización la hará directamente La liga, lo cual no tengo claro que sea mucho mejor, pero peor lo dudo.





__





Telefónica, satisfecha por evitar a Amazon, integrará los partidos de Dazn en su plataforma







okdiario-com.cdn.ampproject.org





Y ya que hablamos de derechos televisivos, he visto este gráfico por ahí, brutal. Es cuando la F1 pasó a ser exclusivamente de pago.







La conclusión que saco de esto es que si no fuera por la piratería, ambos deportes estarían muertos y enterrados. La única esperanza para las masas está en plataformas tipo Dazn.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Dic 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Titular del Marca
> . Griezmann se rompe .
> Realidad entrada por detrás que ni fue amarilla



Punto de vista de Marca,cito textual (que será que tú has visto muchos titulares acusando a un jugador de lesionar a otro,claro)



> .Una dura entrada de *Carvajal*, que se libró de la tarjeta, provocó que el francés realizara un movimiento que le causó una lesión en el muslo derecho.



Si el caballero no lo ve con letras gordas en negrita le sabe a poco ...

Realidad: si el aficionado del patético no encuentra una razón para sentirse víctima de algún tipo de persecución empieza a convulsionar...


----------



## barullo (15 Dic 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues creo que traigo buenas noticias; ha pasado un tanto desapercibido por el sorteo de ayer pero se han adjudicado los operadores que darán los partidos a partir del año que viene, y todo indica que Dazn dará también la Liga. Y Mediapro no sólo se queda fuera sino que dejarán de ser los realizadores; a partir de ahora la realización la hará directamente La liga, lo cual no tengo claro que sea mucho mejor, pero peor lo dudo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAZN con la premier cuesta 9'95 me parece pero si además dan la liga le pegan un buen subidón casi inevitablemente. De lo contrario no lo entendería


----------



## Hannibal (15 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> DAZN con la premier cuesta 9'95 me parece pero si además dan la liga le pegan un buen subidón casi inevitablemente. De lo contrario no lo entendería



Habrá que ver luego la estrategia comercial que haga DAZN, a lo mejor venden distintos paquetes (motor por un lado, fútbol por otro).
Pero vaya, comparado con Movistar, tienen margen para seguir siendo los más baratos con diferencia.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Dic 2021)

Lo típico en época de crisis quien cojones se gasta 100 euros al mes?


----------



## _Suso_ (15 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> DAZN con la premier cuesta 9'95 me parece pero si además dan la liga le pegan un buen subidón casi inevitablemente. De lo contrario no lo entendería



No lo van a dejar a ese precio ni en broma creo yo, yo esto lo veo como una burbuja brutal, han pagado precios que en España no se van a poder rentabilizar, salvo que lo unas a otras ofertas, plan pierdo pasta con el fútbol y lo recupero con combinados de internet, etc. , algo que ya ha funcionado medio mal en el pasado, ahora no me lo quiero ni imaginar.

Mi opinión, mucha burbuja, derechos pagados muy por encima de lo que valen y la ostia puede ser guapa.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Dic 2021)

Dazn va a echar 5 partidos por jornada y Movistar otros 5. 

Respecto a las audiencias, hay mucha gente que si lo echan en abierto, lo ve, pero no paga ni un €uro.

Al final, a largo plazo lo mejor para un deporte es el modelo mixto. Dar algo en abierto.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> DAZN con la premier cuesta 9'95 me parece pero si además dan la liga le pegan un buen subidón casi inevitablemente. De lo contrario no lo entendería



Aunque dupliquen el precio serían 50€ por el futbol con un operador típico, el más barato a día de hoy era Oranges con 70€ sin dar la F1...


----------



## Phoenician (15 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> *Y se quedó tan ancho*



El pesetero de Camas está ahí ahí con Abde a nivel intelectual... Jajajaja!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Dazn va a echar 5 partidos por jornada y Movistar otros 5.
> 
> Respecto a las audiencias, hay mucha gente que si lo echan en abierto, lo ve, pero no paga ni un €uro.
> 
> Al final, a largo plazo lo mejor para un deporte es el modelo mixto. Dar algo en abierto.



Y por eso cuando hay un partido en abierto aunque sea el levante celta de copa .tiene 2 millones de audiencia de media..


----------



## Edu.R (15 Dic 2021)

Modric ha pillado BITXO (Marcelo también), asi que habrá rotaciones.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Dic 2021)

Me pregunto si los jugadores del Madrid andaban vacunados...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Dic 2021)

Modric positivo ASINTIMATICo...o sea w semanas de baja por un cutre PCR


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Dic 2021)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Me pregunto si los jugadores del Madrid andaban vacunados...



También LeBron James dio positivo..pero a los 2 días dio negativo..


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Dic 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> También LeBron James dio positivo..pero a los 2 días dio negativo..



Lo digo por saber si somos todos iguales o solo se vacunan los tontos.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (15 Dic 2021)

Bueno Modric no jugará contra el Cádiz ni contra el Bilbao. Oportunidad de oro para Valverde a ver si entra en la dinámica que este año no está jugando una mierda.

No drama.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Dic 2021)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Lo digo por saber si somos todos iguales o solo se vacunan los tontos.



Lo que veo es que todos los positivos de la liga desde 2020 siempre han sido ASINTIMATICo..
Salvo Suso..


----------



## elnemacio1 (15 Dic 2021)

En basket también han pillado el bicho Laso y Heurtel.


----------



## DRIDMA (15 Dic 2021)

El Kun se retira, el que iba a ser el payasete que entretuviese a Messi deja el fútbol, con el VARsa: 1 gol y se lo mete al Madrid.


----------



## xilebo (15 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Modric ha pillado BITXO (Marcelo también), asi que habrá rotaciones.



Aleluya!! ha tenido que ser un virus para que carletto haga rotaciones, todo vale


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Dic 2021)

Pa febrero los heztadios deberían estar otra vez vacíos para cumplir con la agenda pLandémica


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Dic 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> El Kun se retira, el que iba a ser el payasete que entretuviese a Messi deja el fútbol, con el VARsa: 1 gol y se lo mete al Madrid.



Ya le dio otra arritmia en Rusia 2018..pero siguió a saber que se metería


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (15 Dic 2021)

El Kun se va a dedicar ahora a su verdadera pasión, follarse bagayos.


----------



## xilebo (15 Dic 2021)

*Ancelotti cambia de idea*

*Asensio* adelanta a *Rodrygo* en la pugna por un puesto en el once titular. Tras su golazo al *Inter*, repitió contra el *Atleti*. Sus estadísticas son su mejor aval.


----------



## Roedr (15 Dic 2021)

Sobre lo del + de Modric. ¿No os parece raro que casi el único club importante con positivos sea el Madrid?. El año pasado es que encima perdimos a Valverde contra el Chelsea por un positivo.


----------



## Andr3ws (15 Dic 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> No lo van a dejar a ese precio ni en broma creo yo, yo esto lo veo como una burbuja brutal, han pagado precios que en España no se van a poder rentabilizar, salvo que lo unas a otras ofertas, plan pierdo pasta con el fútbol y lo recupero con combinados de internet, etc. , algo que ya ha funcionado medio mal en el pasado, ahora no me lo quiero ni imaginar.
> 
> Mi opinión, mucha burbuja, derechos pagados muy por encima de lo que valen y la ostia puede ser guapa.



Yo llegue a Movistar hace unos años sin fútbol pagando 77€, según ellos Forever. 
Empezaron las subidas cada 6 meses de 3-5€ 
Ahora con fútbol,80 y tantos, ahora solo ves los del Madrid o Barca, luego todo menos Madrid y Barça, y seguían subidas. 
105 € llegue a pagar. 
Me pase a 02 el internet, móvil y fijo por 50€/mes y me puse un Engel pirateado en el salón, con códigos del chino a 3-4€ cada 2 años. 
Imagino que como yo habrá miles…..


----------



## panxito komunista (15 Dic 2021)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Yo llegue a Movistar hace unos años sin fútbol pagando 77€, según ellos Forever.
> Empezaron las subidas cada 6 meses de 3-5€
> Ahora con fútbol,80 y tantos, ahora solo ves los del Madrid o Barca, luego todo menos Madrid y Barça, y seguían subidas.
> 105 € llegue a pagar.
> ...



¿Cuanto cuesta lo del Engel ese? ¿Puedes poner links?


----------



## ravenare (16 Dic 2021)

Ostias más de cien bolos por ver futbol. Si eres un bar aún lo entenderia.


----------



## xilebo (16 Dic 2021)




----------



## filets (16 Dic 2021)

Como al final acabe fichando por el M.City LO MATO


----------



## Hannibal (16 Dic 2021)

Prometí no decir nada más sobre el Farsa, pero es que es superior a mí


----------



## Fornicious Jr (16 Dic 2021)

Cuántos hay ya en la uci? 

Por ahí van diciendo que está todo el Madrid embichado


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (16 Dic 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Cuántos hay ya en la uci?
> 
> Por ahí van diciendo que está todo el Madrid embichado




es curioso que en el farsa no haya contagios. Deber ser por su adn superior


----------



## Fornicious Jr (16 Dic 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> es curioso que en el farsa no haya contagios. Deber ser por su adn superior



Igual es que en can Barça ya ni el virus tiene donde rascar


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Sobre lo del + de Modric. ¿No os parece raro que casi el único club importante con positivos sea el Madrid?. El año pasado es que encima perdimos a Valverde contra el Chelsea por un positivo.



El año pasado tuvimos positivos a saco en el Wanda..


----------



## The Replicant (16 Dic 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> es curioso que en el farsa no haya contagios. Deber ser por su adn superior



Ya en las anteriores "olas" no hubo ni un caso en el Farça, estan mas "inmunizados"


----------



## Phoenician (16 Dic 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> Ya en las anteriores "olas" no hubo ni un caso en el Farça, estan mas "inmunizados"



Inmunes a hacer PCR's a más de 15 ciclos...


----------



## Edu.R (16 Dic 2021)

Al parecer hay bastante BITXO en la plantilla, a ver que pasa con el partido del Cádiz...


----------



## Andr3ws (16 Dic 2021)

panxito komunista dijo:


> ¿Cuanto cuesta lo del Engel ese? ¿Puedes poner links?



A ver, se puede hacer con muchos decos.
Mirate en Aliexpress cualquiera de marca GTMedia, Engel, Qviart, etc... hay muchos.
Solo necesitas una antena SAT colectiva o individual.
Despues, en Aliexpress es buscarse los codigos del chino, poniendo algo asi como Clines o CCCAM.
Algunos chinos venden el aparato con los codigo ya metidos "como regalo" de 2-3 años.

Yo actualmente tengo en casa un GTMedia V8 UHD que va muy bien, por 58€ comprado la semana pasada, el Engel murió durante el R Madrid - Bilbao del otro día, tras 10 años de servicio.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (16 Dic 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> es curioso que en el farsa no haya contagios. Deber ser por su adn superior



Ni en eso tiene suerte el Barça, la única manera de sacar algo por Coutinho es cobrando su seguro de vida.


----------



## filets (16 Dic 2021)

Oblak y Koke jugaron el derbi con fiebre y embicharon a todo el madrid


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Dic 2021)

Andr3ws dijo:


> A ver, se puede hacer con muchos decos.
> Mirate en Aliexpress cualquiera de marca GTMedia, Engel, Qviart, etc... hay muchos.
> Solo necesitas una antena SAT colectiva o individual.
> Despues, en Aliexpress es buscarse los codigos del chino, poniendo algo asi como Clines o CCCAM.
> ...




Yo al final uso este combo.

Liga inglesa: Danz.

Liga española: Movistar de mi vecina, aunque solo se puede ver desde el móvil no deja en la app de Movistar de TV.

Champions league: Bar.


La liga inglesa si la sigo por eso la pago.

La liga española los más importantes del real Madrid y para eso está mi vecina.


Champions: En total no veo más de 10 partidos al año, los del real Madrid, no me sale a cuenta pagar más.

Cómo apuntáis lo de vomistar es un auténtico tomo, tengo el básico porque no hay más cojones, si pudiese le quitaba la TV.


----------



## filets (16 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Liga española: Movistar de mi vecina, aunque solo se puede ver desde el móvil no deja en la app de Movistar de TV.



¿Hay alguna forma hacker de hacer eso? ¿o es que te ha dado la clave a cambio de marihuana?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna forma hacker de hacer eso? ¿o es que te ha dado la clave a cambio de marihuana?




Me acosté con ella durante 6 meses, un día se la pedí y así se ha quedado el asunto.


----------



## JimTonic (16 Dic 2021)

Andr3ws dijo:


> A ver, se puede hacer con muchos decos.
> Mirate en Aliexpress cualquiera de marca GTMedia, Engel, Qviart, etc... hay muchos.
> Solo necesitas una antena SAT colectiva o individual.
> Despues, en Aliexpress es buscarse los codigos del chino, poniendo algo asi como Clines o CCCAM.
> ...




de hecho no necesitas ni eso, en ali expressya venden cuentas por internet, asi que no necesitas Antena, solo internet

Tengo acesso a 15000 canales de television del mundo entero incluidos todos de pago de todos los paises

Lo unico malo es que solo se puede ver en un dispositivo, y los dias de partido va lento (los de la champiño league) , hasta que puede llegar a colapsar. 


El resto de dias y horas va perfecto


----------



## _Suso_ (16 Dic 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> de hecho no necesitas ni eso, en ali expressya venden cuentas por internet, asi que no necesitas Antena, solo internet
> 
> Tengo acesso a 15000 canales de television del mundo entero incluidos todos de pago de todos los paises
> 
> ...



Lo guay de los decos de satélites, es que se ven igual tanto si pagas como si lo pirateas, con la misma calidad y no es porque yo lo haga señor agente de internet, son sólo cosas que me han contado gente de mal vivir y peor moral.


----------



## road runner (16 Dic 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Lo guay de los decos de satélites, es que se ven igual tanto si pagas como si lo pirateas, con la misma calidad y no es porque yo lo haga señor agente de internet, son sólo cosas que me han contado gente de mal vivir y peor moral.



De hecho nadie les manda enviar su señal a mi antena.


----------



## JimTonic (16 Dic 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Lo guay de los decos de satélites, es que se ven igual tanto si pagas como si lo pirateas, con la misma calidad y no es porque yo lo haga señor agente de internet, son sólo cosas que me han contado gente de mal vivir y peor moral.




toda la razon, y yo ire para el deco, pero hasta que lo tenga (tengo que instalar la parabolica en el tejado) pues con esto me va mas que sobrado, que es solo un programa en internet y meter el usuario y la password y tachannnnnn


por 16 euros al año tampoco se puede pedir mucho mas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Dic 2021)

DIRE la verdad EL chelsea gano la champions gracias al COVID


----------



## _Suso_ (16 Dic 2021)

Ya no funcionan con tarjeta, ni el aparato es especial, es simplemente un deco satélite que admita conexión a internet que son casi todos hoy en día y totalmente legales, en amazon tienes todos los modelos que quieras, no tiene nada de complicado.

Lo de la antena ya depende, si el edificio tiene o no, el mío por suerte tiene y ya te digo yo que en todos los edificios que la tienen están orientados al satélite de movistar.

Y señor agente, vuelvo a repetir que a mí todo esto me lo han contado


----------



## _Suso_ (16 Dic 2021)

En realidad es un delito penal, penado con tres meses, pero vamos, no me imagino yo a un juez concediendo una orden de registro para eso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Dic 2021)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Colaría 30 + croquetIsco?



No me gusta para el Madrí. Me parece un jugador anodino y que no aporta nada. Realmente ahora mismo no daría un duro por ningún jugador del far$a.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> DAZN con la premier cuesta 9'95 me parece pero si además dan la liga le pegan un buen subidón casi inevitablemente. De lo contrario no lo entendería



O no, porque comparte gastos con Vomistar y se pueden ver todos los deportes en ambas.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Dic 2021)

Y los afortunados son:
-Rodrygo
-Asensio
-Bale
-Lunin

Podría haber sido peor, (doble) oportunidad para Hazard.


----------



## Andr3ws (16 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Y los afortunados son:
> -Rodrygo
> -Asensio
> -Bale
> ...



y el hijo de Ancelotti.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Y los afortunados son:
> -Rodrygo
> -Asensio
> -Bale
> ...



Y supongo que estarán agonizando en la UCI.no?


----------



## barullo (16 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Y los afortunados son:
> -Rodrygo
> -Asensio
> -Bale
> ...



¿Bale malito con coronavirus?

No se pierde una fiesta ese rascanalgas jojojo


----------



## _Suso_ (16 Dic 2021)

Que grande es Bale baja por partida doble


----------



## xilebo (16 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Bale malito con coronavirus?
> 
> No se pierde una fiesta ese rascanalgas jojojo



Es muy avaricioso el tio, lo quiere todo para el


----------



## ccc (16 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Y los afortunados son:
> -Rodrygo
> -Asensio
> -Bale
> ...



Por que oportunidad para Hazard? Puede poner a Valverde en la parte derecha y a Camavinga donde Modric: No me extranyaria que le de minutos, pero no mucho mas.


----------



## Suprimo (16 Dic 2021)

Lo tiene jodido Ancelotti para hacer el 11, los titulares de siempre


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Lo tiene jodido Ancelotti para hacer el 11, los titulares de siempre



Menos Modric.


----------



## JimTonic (16 Dic 2021)

yo ya tengo puesta en la lista de amazon el deco y la antena, que iria a pillar los tres satelites que puedo pillar en portugal, el del norte de europa, el del sur de europa, y como la antena es de 100 también puedo pillar (erientandolo al sur) creo que era el satelite de america del sur. creo que con esa configuracion tenia cerca de 5000 canales


para el proximo año


----------



## Euron G. (16 Dic 2021)

Pregunta para madridistas. Todos los que decíais que Mourinho era el mejor entrenador de la historia del Madrid, ¿Seguís pensando igual después del paso del autista argelino por el banquillo? Imagino que al portugués lo adorabáis por su contumacia a la hora de luchar contra los cagalufos. Pero en términos de resultados, es obvio que el amigo de Materazzi ha conseguido más.


----------



## _Suso_ (16 Dic 2021)

Euron G. dijo:


> Pregunta para madridistas. Todos los que decíais que Mourinho era el mejor entrenador de la historia del Madrid, ¿Seguís pensando igual después del paso del autista argelino por el banquillo? Imagino que al portugués lo adorabáis por su contumacia a la hora de luchar contra los cagalufos. Pero en términos de resultados, es obvio que el amigo de Materazzi ha conseguido más.



A ver Mou terminó dando vergüenza ajena con su forma de ser, las ruedas de prensa a las que no acudía y mandaba a Karanka a hacer el ridículo, esos enfrentamientos con todos los jugadores, etc.

Pero también hay que recordar que el tío llego al Madrid cuando el barza contaba con la mejor plantilla y en el mejor momento de su historia y plantó cara, el contragolpe del Madrid en aquella época era perfecto y gracias a Mou.


----------



## seven up (16 Dic 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> A ver Mou terminó dando vergüenza ajena con su forma de ser, las ruedas de prensa a las que no acudía y mandaba a Karanka a hacer el ridículo, esos enfrentamientos con todos los jugadores, etc.
> 
> Pero también hay que recordar que el tío llego al Madrid cuando el barza contaba con la mejor plantilla y en el mejor momento de su historia y plantó cara, el contragolpe del Madrid en aquella época era perfecto y gracias a Mou.



Dando vergüenza ajena sería para usted, para mi los que me daban entonces y siguen ahora dándome vergüenza ajena son los periolistos insidiosos y sus amigos Topor y Canelita. Mou defendió al Real Madrid hasta su ultimo día de contrato, ruedas de prensa incluidas y se fue renunciando al año de contrato que le quedaba.


----------



## seven up (16 Dic 2021)

Euron G. dijo:


> Pregunta para madridistas. Todos los que decíais que Mourinho era el mejor entrenador de la historia del Madrid, ¿Seguís pensando igual después del paso del autista argelino por el banquillo? Imagino que al portugués lo adorabáis por su contumacia a la hora de luchar contra los cagalufos. Pero en términos de resultados, es obvio que el amigo de Materazzi ha conseguido más.



No se si fue el mejor entrenador de la historia pero lo que si sé es que le dió a la plantilla una competitividad y autoestima de la que carecía desde los tiempos Miguel Muñoz y que se ha mantenido hasta el día de hoy. Además la mayoría de sus fichajes sin ser estrellas top fueron acertados; Di María, Modric, Bale, Cocentrao, Ozil, Khedira y Carvalho dieron un buen resultado al equipo. También durante su periodo fue fichado Casemiro y Varane recomendado este por ZZ. El peor fichaje fue Sahin que se revendió al Borussia sin perder dinero. Todo esto con un Barça en su máxima plenitud histórica, con los medios, la federación y hasta el gobierno controlados por antimadridistas.


----------



## Harkkonen (16 Dic 2021)

Euron G. dijo:


> Pregunta para madridistas. Todos los que decíais que Mourinho era el mejor entrenador de la historia del Madrid, ¿Seguís pensando igual después del paso del autista argelino por el banquillo? Imagino que al portugués lo adorabáis por su contumacia a la hora de luchar contra los cagalufos. Pero en términos de resultados, es obvio que el amigo de Materazzi ha conseguido más.



Los mejores entrenadores de la historia del Madrid son los que ganaron Champions.

O sea y por este orden, Muñoz, Zidane, Del Bosque.

Después Ancelotti y Heinckes.

Y ciudao con el italiano que el año que viene va a tener tremenda plantilla para poder competir por Champions de verdad durante unos años... 


Mou ganó una liga y una copa en 3 temporadas con una plantilla brutal,..., sobrevalorado...


----------



## _Suso_ (16 Dic 2021)

seven up dijo:


> Dando vergüenza ajena sería para usted, para mi los que me daban entonces y siguen ahora dándome vergüenza ajena son los periolistos insidiosos y sus amigos Topor y Canelita. Mou defendió al Real Madrid hasta su ultimo día de contrato, ruedas de prensa incluidas y se fue renunciando al año de contrato que le quedaba.



Ruedas de prensa incluidas para nada, cuando no tenía ganas de hablar mandaba a las ruedas de prensa a Karanka plan Mari Carmen y sus muñecos, que por cierto menuda falta de dignidad mostró Karanka en esos temas, o nos hemos olvidados de esos temas?

Que vale que el periodismo español es una puta mierda, pero un entrenador de todo un real madrid tiene que dar las ruedas de prensa siempre y dar la cara como hace carleto y no delegar en el pringado de turno.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (16 Dic 2021)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Bua tú, es que están celebrando una cacicada que empareja al madrid con el psg. Ahí como si hubiesen ganado algo. Es que ni siquiera están celebrando un 4-0 del alcorcon
> 
> Están celebrando que le ha tocado un equipo que es peor.
> 
> ...



Pero qué dices????

si hay más posts de foreros merengues en el hilo del FAR$A que en éste ...

Y así son los jurgoleros. Acéptalo y libérate.


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Dic 2021)

Surrealista el tema este del virus,el centro de madrid hasta las trancas de gente sin mayor problema (ninguno de esos miles daria positivo en un pcr?) y tan juntitos como puedan estar los futbolistas en el campo,pero solo hay que montar el lio padre en este caso.Y eso que sobre el cesped solo caben 22…


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (16 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Jugará en el bernabeu?



Ojalá! Ojalá! Olaláh!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Dic 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> En realidad es un delito penal, penado con tres meses, pero vamos, no me imagino yo a un juez concediendo una orden de registro para eso.




Las concedían por reuniones de más de 6 personas, yo no lo descartaría...


----------



## Roedr (16 Dic 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> A ver Mou terminó dando vergüenza ajena con su forma de ser, las ruedas de prensa a las que no acudía y mandaba a Karanka a hacer el ridículo, esos enfrentamientos con todos los jugadores, etc.
> 
> Pero también hay que recordar que el tío llego al Madrid cuando el barza contaba con la mejor plantilla y en el mejor momento de su historia y plantó cara, el contragolpe del Madrid en aquella época era perfecto y gracias a Mou.



Mou tiene mucho mérito en hacer lo que hizo. Defendió al Madrid y plantó cara al Farsa del mejor Messi/Xavi/Iniesta. Además mandó a tomar por culo a Valdano, cosa que hay que contabilizar como un título.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Surrealista el tema este del virus,el centro de madrid hasta las trancas de gente sin mayor problema (ninguno de esos miles daria positivo en un pcr?) y tan juntitos como puedan estar los futbolistas en el campo,pero solo hay que montar el lio padre en este caso.Y eso que sobre el cesped solo caben 22…



receruda como LEBRONJAMES dio positivo al octavo pcr y 2 dias despues dio negativo....


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Dic 2021)

Pues eso,un puto circo todo...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (17 Dic 2021)

Euron G. dijo:


> Pregunta para madridistas. Todos los que decíais que Mourinho era el mejor entrenador de la historia del Madrid, ¿Seguís pensando igual después del paso del autista argelino por el banquillo? Imagino que al portugués lo adorabáis por su contumacia a la hora de luchar contra los cagalufos. Pero en términos de resultados, es obvio que el amigo de Materazzi ha conseguido más.



Si ficha a Jovic en enero, sí.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Dic 2021)

Mourinho hizo una buena labor y estableció las bases de uno de los mejores Real Madrid a nivel europeo de la historia. Con sus aciertos y errores.

No todos los entrenadores son los mejores en determinadas circustancias. Por ejemplo, Mourinho ahora no tendría sentido, igual que Xavi ahora no lo tiene en el Barcelona (Pero es que el estilo...)

No podemos hablar de mejor entrenador ni mucho menos, pero si de una contribucion importante. Creo que esa es una de las grandezas del Real Madrid: buscar soluciones con tal de ser competitivos, da igual si es tikitaki o cholismo. Si tu rival es el mejor del mundo y con fútbol no puedes combatirle, pues nos bajamos al barro.

De hecho las Copas del Rey de aquella época, aun siendo un título algo menor, son más recordadas que la Liga de 100 pts. Por lo que significaron.


----------



## road runner (17 Dic 2021)

Pos según LaGalerna los pudrecolchones jugaron con Oblak y Coque jugaron con fiebre contra el Glorioso.


> Varios medios, incluido 20 Minutos, la captura de cuyo “Minuto a minuto” os ofrecemos aquí, informaron con toda naturalidad antes del derbi de que Oblak y Koke iban a jugarlo con fiebre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Transparencias

Indispuestos...
Menudos guarros.

Como nota curiosa al parecer LaLiga se fia de los controles de los equipos en este tema.
Así es normal que, como siempre, el único que dice la verdad, el Madrit, sea el perjudicado.


----------



## fred (17 Dic 2021)

Otra vez el Alcoyano,nuestra bestia negra.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Mourinho hizo una buena labor y estableció las bases de uno de los mejores Real Madrid a nivel europeo de la historia. Con sus aciertos y errores.
> 
> No todos los entrenadores son los mejores en determinadas circustancias. Por ejemplo, Mourinho ahora no tendría sentido, igual que Xavi ahora no lo tiene en el Barcelona (Pero es que el estilo...)
> 
> ...




Básicamente eran las dos mejores plantillas de la historia del fútbol con los dos mejores jugadores de su generación en partidos de alto nivel, tanto físico como técnico, si el Barcelona no llega a tener aquella generación el Madrid hoy tendría 18 copas de Europa, tuvieron años de jugás cada dos por tres, las copas del rey que no las veía nunca ni el tato eran seguidas fuera de España.

Mourinho vio que contra el juego del Barcelona no se podía hacer nada y lo que impuso es ser competitivos, salí a dejarse los huevos en el campo.

Según se fue apagando Xavi en el centro del campo el Madrid le empezó a comer la tostada, también porque en líneas generales la plantilla del Madrid era más joven como proyecto que la del Barcelona.


A pesar de no tener la mejor liga del mundo, tenía os el mejor partido del planeta, y a eso también ayudaban dos entrenadores que sabían calentar el ambiente, el prepotente de Mou y el victimista filósofo.

Un Madrid -barcelona era un acontecimiento mundial, ahora parece un solteros contra casados.


----------



## geremi (17 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Surrealista el tema este del virus,el centro de madrid hasta las trancas de gente sin mayor problema (ninguno de esos miles daria positivo en un pcr?) y tan juntitos como puedan estar los futbolistas en el campo,pero solo hay que montar el lio padre en este caso.Y eso que sobre el cesped solo caben 22…



Vivo en Madrid y no dejo de enterarme de nuevos casos de gente cercana o sus familiares.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Dic 2021)

fred dijo:


> Otra vez el Alcoyano,nuestra bestia negra.



Pues mira, casi mejor, para "cerrar" esa pequeña mancha histórica del año pasado. Además, más prevenidos no podemos ir.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Dic 2021)

Joder que mal montada está la champion, llevamos 4 meses de competición, el único partido interesante del Madrid que podíamos ver era contra el Inter, el resto mierda, le emparejan con el PSG en un partido atractivo y tenemos que esperar hasta febrero para verlo, al final la gente se desengancha de la competición.


Super liga todos los sábados, liga los miércoles, mundiales cada 4 años solo en verano, Eurocopa igual, y otro calendario para la xhorra clasificación de selecciones que no ve nadie.

Por supuesto eliminar todas las gilipolleces como la copa de naciones está de mierda, mundialitos de selecciones o clubes que no valen una mierda.


----------



## filets (17 Dic 2021)

Quedar primero de grupo para que te toque el PSG
Y al Chelsea que acabo segundo le toco el Lille


----------



## xilebo (17 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues mira, casi mejor, para "cerrar" esa pequeña mancha histórica del año pasado. Además, más prevenidos no podemos ir.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Dic 2021)

geremi dijo:


> Vivo en Madrid y no dejo de enterarme de nuevos casos de gente cercana o sus familiares.



Que son "casos"?


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que mal montada está la champion, llevamos 4 meses de competición, el único partido interesante del Madrid que podíamos ver era contra el Inter, el resto mierda, le emparejan con el PSG en un partido atractivo y tenemos que esperar hasta febrero para verlo, al final la gente se desengancha de la competición.



Se supone que es porque hace mucho frío y no todo el mundo tiene un flamante estadio cubierto como el Bernabéu...no es justificación oficial esa?

A mi también me parece un coñado esperar hasta Febrero...


----------



## xilebo (17 Dic 2021)

*El único que le pondrá las cosas difíciles en esta Liga*


----------



## tururut12 (17 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Mourinho hizo una buena labor y estableció las bases de uno de los mejores Real Madrid a nivel europeo de la historia. Con sus aciertos y errores.
> 
> No todos los entrenadores son los mejores en determinadas circustancias. Por ejemplo, Mourinho ahora no tendría sentido, igual que Xavi ahora no lo tiene en el Barcelona (Pero es que el estilo...)
> 
> ...



Una Liga jamás se puede comparar con una Copa del Rey aunque se haya ganado al mejor Barça de la historia. Creo que la celebración exagerada del título de Copa del Rey de 2011 fue algo impropio del Real Madrid, que demostró actuar como un equipo secundón. En el Real Madrid solo se celebra ganar Ligas o Copas de Europa. Se ganó una Copa del rey pero se perdió lo más importante la Copa de Europa y la Liga, que para más inri las ganó el FC Barcelona.


----------



## tururut12 (17 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> Quedar primero de grupo para que te toque el PSG
> Y al Chelsea que acabo segundo le toco el Lille



Es lo que hay. También el Real Madrid ha ganado Copas de Europa quedando segundo de grupo. A priori es mucho peor el PSG que el Benfica, pero a veces el Real Madrid se relaja ante equipos menores y luego lo eliminan como por ejemplo el Grasshopers en 1978, el Spartak en 1991, el Dinamo de Kiev en 1999, el Mónaco en 2004, la Roma en 2008, el Lyon en 2010 y el Ajax en 2018.


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Dic 2021)

El roñas mandril como loco por que le aplacen sus partiditos, que están agotaditos de dar tarascadas. Van a hacerse papayas hasta que salgan todos positufos asintomátrix


----------



## Edu.R (17 Dic 2021)

Hombre, ser primero de grupo te garantiza la vuelta en casa, y eso ahora es aun más ventajoso: con empate a goles te juegas una prórroga de local, y no hay ventaja alguna para el visitante.

Siempre se decía que mejor la vuelta en casa, pero depende del rival. Por ejemplo, contra un equipo eminentemente defensivo es mejor jugar la ida en casa. Si juegas la ida fuera, el otro equipo te juega al 0-0 y eso te obliga a ganarle en tu estadio.

Recuerdo cuando la Champions de 2017 en semifinales: yo quería que nos tocase el Atleti, pero la vuelta en el Calderón. Y por suerte fue así.

Yo habria quitado lo del valor doble solo en las prórrogas, pero en los 180 minutos, lo habría dejado como está.


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Dic 2021)

Pero la patada sintomática que recibió Griezmann, pa eso no hay papaya test del VAR que sancione de oficio a Salvajal


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Dic 2021)

El sistema actual del valor doble en campo contrario el inconveniente que tiene es que en el partido de vuelta solo hay un marcador posible que de prorroga,si en la ida quedan 0-0 y en la vuelta uno cualquiera marca pronto ya te cargas gran parte de la incertidumbre desde el principio…no mola.

lo que ocurre es que el sistema es ya tan tan clasico de la copa de europa que se hace raro cambiarlo,pero solamente eso.


----------



## cebollo (17 Dic 2021)

Yo creo que sin valor doble de los goles visitantes la competición va a ser peor. Más empates, prórrogas aburridas, tandas de penalty... el mismo coñazo que en los mundiales. A los entrenadores les gusta porque si ganas perfecto y si pierdes ha sido la suerte en los penaltys y se quitan responsabilidad. Para el espectador es mucho peor.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Dic 2021)

Con el nuevo formato hay mas prorrogas y penalties, y se pierde la posibilidad de que un gol se pase de ganar a perder o viceversa

Tambien da mas ventaja la vuelta en casa:

-No hay gol en campo contrario y, admeas, habra muchas mas prorrogas


----------



## xilebo (17 Dic 2021)

*El regreso del gran José Juan*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Dic 2021)

COmo decia de jemeplo usando a LEBRON JAMES... ahora 2 dias DESPUES modrid da NEGATIVO...


----------



## Operacional (17 Dic 2021)

Venga va apuestas para el once de ancheloti contra el Cádiz...

------------------Courtois-------------------

Vazquez-------Militao-----Alaba-------Mendy

----Valverde------Casemiro-----Kroos----

-----Hazard-----Jovic-----Vinichus------



Once que me gustaría para probar cosas nuevas:

------------------Courtois--------------------

-Nacho------Militao----Alaba------MiguelG-

----Valverde-----Blanco------Camavinga---

----PeterFede----Jovic-------Vinichus----


----------



## Xequinfumfa (17 Dic 2021)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Bua tú, es que están celebrando una cacicada que empareja al madrid con el psg. Ahí como si hubiesen ganado algo. Es que ni siquiera están celebrando un 4-0 del alcorcon
> 
> Están celebrando que le ha tocado un equipo que es peor.
> 
> ...



Va, voy a hacer amigos atleticos...

El Atleti es una puta escoria de club de futbol, de toda la vida de Dios. Un equipo fundado por militares franquistas, beneficiado por el regimen desde el principio y cuyos aficionados son lo mas cateto, violento e ignorante de toda España (y ya es decir). Gentuza tironucable que van de campechanos y de noblotes y que son mas malos que un cancer en la punta de la polla (vease gentuza como Manolo Lama o Jose Ramon de la Morena). Representan lo puto peor del caracter madrileño y español. Esa ignorancia supina llevada a gala, ese orgullo de paleto que junta cuatro duros y se cree Rockefeller, esa maldad y esa doblez del alma para clavarte el puñal a traicion y por la espalda. Ni equipo del pueblo ni hostias; equipo de fachas, palilleros, cuñaos y poligoneros en chandal.

No se merecen el equipo que tienen; un equipo con futbolistas extraordinarios como Joao Felix, Lemar, Carrasco, Griezman...y veneran a un cateto mononeuronal como Koke y se lo permiten todo a un criminal como Simeone que, si llegara a jugar hoy dia no hubiera pasado de segunda division, un tio sucio, marrullero, violento, asqueroso, malencarado y limitadisimo futbolisticamente que hizo carrera en un Atleti (y un Sevilla, que es el Atleti del sur, al fin y al cabo) cuya maxima aspiracion balompedica era la dialectica del patapun p'arriba y la testiculina.

Eso es el Atleti. Un hatajo de perdedores sin clase ninguna.

Entiendo que en Madrid al Atleti se le tiene mas consideracion porque, al fin y al cabo, todos tienen algun cuñao o algun primo en Alcobendas que son del Atleti. Vale, estupendo. Yo no soy madrileño y me la suda: asco infinito por ese club. Me caen peor que el Barcelona, coño. Porque los del Barcelona son todos unos xenofobos y unos palurdos nacionalistas, pero por lo menos tienen (han tenido...) un club serio y decente. Estos han sido un hazmerreir toda la vida.


----------



## Sanctis (17 Dic 2021)

Pasaos por este hilo y colaborad






__





Una pregunta: el Trippier este del Atlético de Madrid lo de hablar español como que no, no?


Lo mismo que yo de bengalí. O me equivoco y lo habla?




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Roedr (17 Dic 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Va, voy a hacer amigos atleticos...
> 
> El Atleti es una puta escoria de club de futbol, de toda la vida de Dios. Un equipo fundado por militares franquistas, beneficiado por el regimen desde el principio y cuyos aficionados son lo mas cateto, violento e ignorante de toda España (y ya es decir). Gentuza tironucable que van de campechanos y de noblotes y que son mas malos que un cancer en la punta de la polla (vease gentuza como Manolo Lama o Jose Ramon de la Morena). Representan lo puto peor del caracter madrileño y español. Esa ignorancia supina llevada a gala, ese orgullo de paleto que junta cuatro duros y se cree Rockefeller, esa maldad y esa doblez del alma para clavarte el puñal a traicion y por la espalda. Ni equipo del pueblo ni hostias; equipo de fachas, palilleros, cuñaos y poligoneros en chandal.
> 
> ...




Yo como soy facha apoyo al Atleti en Uropa cuando no juegan con nosotros. Así somos los españolazos.

En Madrid tiene muchos seguidores, en todos los coles hay niños con la camiseta del Atleti, diría que más que con la del Madrid, y al final les tomas cariño.

El problema del Atleti actual es el entorno mediático: basura, la directiva: basura ladrona sin categoría, y tal vez Simeone (no lo sé) que definitivamente se ha incrustado en el ADN del club. Sobre esto último, he de decir que muchos atléticos no soportan al macarra ese.

Edito: juzgar al Atlético por bastardos como De La Almorrana, caraduras como Lama o deficientes como Manolete es tan equilibrado y justo como juzgar al Madrid por retrasados como Roncero.


----------



## Roedr (17 Dic 2021)

Operacional dijo:


> Venga va apuestas para el once de ancheloti contra el Cádiz...
> 
> ------------------Courtois-------------------
> 
> ...



Carletto como siempre, dando oportunidades a los jóvenes y moviendo el banquillo. Yo si fuera Valverde me pensaría en pirarme.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Dic 2021)

tururut12 dijo:


> Es lo que hay. También el Real Madrid ha ganado Copas de Europa quedando segundo de grupo. A priori es mucho peor el PSG que el Benfica, pero a veces el Real Madrid se relaja ante equipos menores y luego lo eliminan como por ejemplo el Grasshopers en 1978, el Spartak en 1991, el Dinamo de Kiev en 1999, el Mónaco en 2004, la Roma en 2008, el Lyon en 2010 y el Ajax en 2018.


----------



## Agente Coulson (18 Dic 2021)

Euron G. dijo:


> Pregunta para madridistas. Todos los que decíais que Mourinho era el mejor entrenador de la historia del Madrid, ¿Seguís pensando igual después del paso del autista argelino por el banquillo? Imagino que al portugués lo adorabáis por su contumacia a la hora de luchar contra los cagalufos. Pero en términos de resultados, es obvio que el amigo de Materazzi ha conseguido más.



A mí los resultados no me dicen nada. Sobretodo si te refieres a competiciones cortas.

Mourinho es mucho mejor entrenador que Zidane porque sabe motivar a los jugadores y consigue que den el máximo. Y porque sabe leer los partidos y hace los cambios correctos y en el momento correcto. Además se puede confiar en su criterio a la hora de hacer fichajes. Y es capaz de traer jugadores muy buenos y relativamente baratos. Por todo esto y por más cosas Mourinho ha triunfado con diferentes equipos en diferentes Ligas. Y todos los clubs de élite le tienen en gran consideración.

Zidane me recuerda a Del Bosque. Entrenadores a los que les han dado equipos hechos y que básicamente han tenido el mérito de no molestar a los jugadores y dejarles ganar.


----------



## Agente Coulson (18 Dic 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Ruedas de prensa incluidas para nada, cuando no tenía ganas de hablar mandaba a las ruedas de prensa a Karanka plan Mari Carmen y sus muñecos, que por cierto menuda falta de dignidad mostró Karanka en esos temas, o nos hemos olvidados de esos temas?
> 
> Que vale que el periodismo español es una puta mierda, pero un entrenador de todo un real madrid tiene que dar las ruedas de prensa siempre y dar la cara como hace carleto y no delegar en el pringado de turno.



Lo que deberían hacer los entrenadores del Real Madrid es no dar ruedas de prensa ni conceder entrevistas.

Lo que ha ocurrido en un partido ha ocurrido a la vista de todos y no requiere ninguna explicación. Y lo único para lo que sirve esas ruedas de prensa es para que los periodistas busquen polémicas innecesarias.

Además, en un país en el que los políticos jamás hacen ruedas de prensa libres, manda narices que se las exijamos a los clubes de fútbol.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2021)

Pero si la pseudoprensa deportiva es monopolio de la central lechera merengue. Tenéis la cara más dura que el cemento


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2021)

El equipo que dice ser no sé qué de señorial o algo así,
Más conocidos como *El Trampas*


----------



## euromelon (18 Dic 2021)

Buenas noticias la albóndiga con patas causa baja para mañana


----------



## road runner (18 Dic 2021)

Bueno, bueno, Xavi.
Ni valors, ni posesión, ni hostias, incluso ni ostias.

Hay que ganar *como sea*.
Pobre Elche.


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2021)

Hay jugadores que no entienden el juego de posicion

Los esta llamando RETRASADOS, pero retrasados hasta para futbolistas, es decir muy mega sucnormales


----------



## road runner (18 Dic 2021)

Hamijo @《Judas》 , si le das la vuelta* a tu avatar la sangre te bajará de la cabeza, con dos ventajas, a saber:
- Parte de ella retornará al rabo y tendrás erecciones vrootales.
- Puede que el raciocinio vuelva a ti.

* Dar la vuelta al avatar es hacerlo girar 180° (¡en cualquier sentido!) alrededor de un eje imaginario, perpendicular a la imagen y que pase por su centro.
No vaya a ser que le des la vuelta "patrás" a lo Txolo y te veamos blanco impoluto.

Un saludo arbitrario.


----------



## road runner (18 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> Hay jugadores que no entienden el juego de posicion
> 
> Los esta llamando RETRASADOS, pero retrasados hasta para futbolistas, es decir muy mega sucnormales



La próxima vez dirá que no entienden el juego de posesión.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Hamijo @《Judas》 , si le das la vuelta* a tu avatar la sangre te bajará de la cabeza, con dos ventajas, a saber:
> - Parte de ella retornará al rabo y tendrás erecciones vrootales.
> - Puede que el raciocinio vuelva a ti.
> 
> ...



ta en australia. Desde aquí el que está girao eres tún okase?


----------



## road runner (18 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> ta en australia. Desde aquí el que está girao eres tún okase?



Al menos no eres terraplanista.
Mis dieses.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Al menos no eres terraplanista.
> Mis dieses.



a ti te ha traicionao alguna semiconsciencia cuando has dicho eso...pillín


----------



## road runner (18 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> a ti te ha traicionao alguna semiconsciencia cuando has dicho eso...pillín



No lo pillo.
Lo primero que meseocurrió. 

No jodas que SI que eres terraplanario.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> No lo pillo.
> Lo primero que meseocurrió.
> 
> No jodas que SI que eres terraplanario.



por supuesto. Terraplanista y del Atleti.

Tú eres follaglobos?


----------



## road runner (18 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> por supuesto. Terraplanista y del Atleti.
> 
> Tú eres follaglobos?



A mi edad ya se folla poco.

Terraplanista... de laleti... todo cobra sentío.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> A mi edad ya se folla poco.



bueno, va, al hilo, que esto va de júnjol.

Pa esos temas a otros jilos.


----------



## road runner (18 Dic 2021)

《Judas》 dijo:


> bueno, va, al hilo, que esto va de júnjol.



Entonces hasta mañana a las 21h.


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2021)

Así afronta Ancelotti el partido ante el Cádiz (mañana, 21.00 horas, Santiago Bernabéu). A las bajas por el brote de Covid-19 (Marcelo, Modric, Asensio, Lunin, Bale y Rodrygo) se suma la de Carvajal, por precaución a causa de sus molestias musculares.

*Ceballos *entra por primera vez esta temporada una vez superada la lesión que sufrió en el primer partido de lo Juegos Olímpicos. Hay cinco jugadores del Castilla. Dos son porteros (Luis López y Toni Fuidas), a los que se suma dos que saben bien lo que es ir con el primer equipo (Miguel Gutiérrez y Blanco) y la otra gran novedad: *Peter,* la perla de la cantera.

*Dani Ceballos* no juega con el Madrid desde el 18 de abril de 2019, derrota por 1-0 en Vallecas. Luego encandenó dos cesiones al Arsenal.

*Porteros:* Courtois, Luis López y Toni Fuidias.
*Defensas:* Militao, Lucas Vázquez, Alaba, Vallejo, Nacho, Mendy y Miguel Gutiérrez.
*Medios: *Kroos, Casemiro, Valverde, Ceballos, Camavinga, Blanco y Peter.
*Delanteros: *Hazard, Benzema, Luka Jovic y Vinicius.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2021)

Gostaría de ver a Gutiérrez y que Hazard hiciese algo.


----------



## ccc (18 Dic 2021)

Hoy, el asco ha puesto en portada esta noticia:









Odegaard explota al fin


La situación del exjugador del Madrid en Londres da un giro. Arteta ya se rinde a él. Si estás buscando al profesional perfecto, él no está lejos... .




as.com





Y despues de que se fuera, que le siguieran dando palos porque el arsenal estaba ultimo, porque no jugaba,...,la realidad se acaba imponiendo y el chaval esta jugando, esta siendo decisivo , el arsenal va cuarto y jugando cada dia mejor. 

Lo he dicho siempre, Odegaard era uno de los pocos futuros posibles cracks que tenia el madrid en plantilla, igual que Vini y Militao. Y antes de que digais, que el chaval se queria ir y tal y tal: Militao dejo claro a los de arriba la temporaba pasada, que si no jugaba se largaba: Se lesiono Ramos, el chaval fue un crack y aun seguia diciendo lo mismo (porque no se fiaba del vestuario y de las vacas sagradas); solo cuando Varane y Ramos se largaron, el chaval se quedo.

Odegaard se fue puteado por culpa del calvo y vio que con Ancelotti iba a tener el mismo problema con los 3 de siempre: Casemiro, Modric y Kroos; Que Odegaard es infinitamente mejor a los 3, se ve de aqui a lima, pero la prensa siempre ha estado metiendo canya e influenciando a los tontos que no saben pensar y que han visto a Odegaard un par de veces (en las que por cierto lo hizo bien) pero ahi estaba la prensa para decir todo lo negativo del chaval: Esa misma prensa que por dos tonterias alaba a Modric y se olvida que llega tarde a todas las jugadas y que no es competitivo contra grandes equipos.

Nuestro centro del campo tendria que haber sido Odegaard, Camavinga, Valverde y Kroos; te puedes quedar con Ceballos o fichar a alguien mas. La de pases que hubiera hecho Odegaard a Mbappe, a Vini, a Rodrygo o a Haaland.

Y por ultimo, no os extranye que los HP de la prensa, se dediquen a partir de ahora a criticar a Florentino por Odegaard, con las tipicas frases: "Pero como se dejo ir a un chaval asi,...", los mismos HP que se han dedicado a decir que el chaval era un picha fria, y que los idiotas han repetido como loros.


----------



## Roedr (18 Dic 2021)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> A mí los resultados no me dicen nada. Sobretodo si te refieres a competiciones cortas.
> 
> Mourinho es mucho mejor entrenador que Zidane porque sabe motivar a los jugadores y consigue que den el máximo. Y porque sabe leer los partidos y hace los cambios correctos y en el momento correcto. Además se puede confiar en su criterio a la hora de hacer fichajes. Y es capaz de traer jugadores muy buenos y relativamente baratos. Por todo esto y por más cosas Mourinho ha triunfado con diferentes equipos en diferentes Ligas. Y todos los clubs de élite le tienen en gran consideración.
> 
> Zidane me recuerda a Del Bosque. Entrenadores a los que les han dado equipos hechos y que básicamente han tenido el mérito de no molestar a los jugadores y dejarles ganar.



Primera parte de acuerdo, segunda fail total.

Mou: quien dude que ese cabronazo no es un super-entrenador tiene un problema de algún tipo. Además, Mou es super inteligente, no sé cual es su CI; pero vamos, por encima de 130 seguro.

ZZ: es un entrenadorazo, con un ojo excelente para los jugadores. Ha resucitado al Madrid en dos ocasiones, que no son pocas. A pesar de ser uno de los jugadores con más talento de la historia del fútbol, su estilo es muy italiano, de mucho control y exigencia física a sus jugadores.

Comparar a Del Bosque con ZZ es de género tonto.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Dic 2021)

Ay vuelve Ceballos..que recuerdos de la agónica olimpiada.rivales aparcando autobuses..
Rivales partiendonos tobillos..
Infierno de humedad y calor...
Y para más inri con 7 jugadores directos de la Eurocopa


----------



## Roedr (18 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Hoy, el asco ha puesto en portada esta noticia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues tu mismo lo dices 'se quería ir', y nunca quiso luchar por su puesto. No es lo mismo jugar bien en un club perdedor sin presión, como el Arsenal, que triunfar en el Madrid donde lo primero que tienes que hacer es soportar la presión. Más puteado que Vini no ha estado Odegaard, y míralo ahora.


----------



## Roedr (18 Dic 2021)

road runner dijo:


> Al menos no eres terraplanista.
> Mis dieses.



haha


----------



## Chispeante (18 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues tu mismo lo dices 'se quería ir', y nunca quiso luchar por su puesto. No es lo mismo jugar bien en un club perdedor sin presión, como el Arsenal, que triunfar en el Madrid donde lo primero que tienes que hacer es soportar la presión. Más puteado que Vini no ha estado Odegaard, y míralo ahora.



Vini ha tenido como 20 veces más minutos que el noruego. Odegaard ha hecho lo correcto, viendo la situacion de Miguel Gutiérrez, Blanco, Valverde o Camavinga. Para chupar banquillo viendo como Modric, Kroos y Casemiro juegan hasta el Trofeo de la Galleta o como Isco y Asensio le adelanta en las rotaciones, hizo muy requetebien en buscar su futuro en otra parte.
Sinceramente no tengo ni idea de si va a terminar siendo un fenómeno mundial o simplemente un buen jugador como Parejo o Canales, pero lo que está claro es que en el Madrid se iba a morir de asco. 

Luchar por un puesto en el Madrid está muy bien, pero hacer el canelo si opciones reales de demostrar que puede ser titular en el Madrid ya no tanto. Suerte para el chaval y a olvidarnos de un tren que ya pasó.


----------



## Operacional (18 Dic 2021)

Yo sigo pensando que la cabezonería con la CMK nos pasará factura en la segunda vuelta (liga + champions). Espero equivocarme.


----------



## ccc (18 Dic 2021)

Se nota que sabes de futbol y tienes una gran comprension lectora: Si, Odegaard a dia de hoy es mejor que Kroos, que Modric y Casemiro; al igual que Militao a dia de hoy es mejor que Ramos: Ahora en serio, eres idiota o no tienes idea de futbol?


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Dic 2021)

Operacional dijo:


> Yo sigo pensando que la cabezonería con la CMK nos pasará factura en la segunda vuelta (liga + champions). Espero equivocarme.


----------



## The Replicant (18 Dic 2021)

jojojo robo al Elche, gol con fuera de juego del Farça que no pita, se ve descarado en la repetición


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Dic 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> jojojo robo al Elche, gol con fuera de juego del Farça que no pita, se ve descarado en la repetición


----------



## ccc (18 Dic 2021)

Hoy el arsenal ha perdido, pero Odegaard, el picha fria, ha metido otro golito.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2021)

Gostaría de ver a Gutiérrez y que Hazard hiciese algo.


ccc dijo:


> Hoy el arsenal ha perdido, pero Odegaard, el picha fria, ha metido otro golito.



Este partido es de la semana pasada. Hoy han ganado 1-4 en Leeds. Una asistencia.

Cuando llegó, el Arsenal iba último con cero puntos, ahora van 4°s en la Premier.

Yo creo que lo nuestro con él fue simplemente una "incompatibilidad de prioridades". Asi es la vida. A veces alguien te hace flotar por la habitación, pero tu quieres tener hijos y la contraparte quiere viajar por el mundo, asi que te quedas con el recuerdo y a seguir remando.


----------



## seven up (18 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Hoy, el asco ha puesto en portada esta noticia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi la historia de Odegaard me recuerda mucho a la de Eto'o. Ambos tenían sus puestos ocupados por estrellas al final de su carrera. La ambición de ambos chocó contra la poca visión de futuro de los técnicos, la directiva los vendió a precios de saldo. Tiene toda la pinta de que nos vamos a arrepentir con Odegaard tanto como nos arrepentimos con Samuel Eto'o.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Dic 2021)

lopetegui tiene LA FLOR que no tuvo en el madrid...


----------



## Edu.R (19 Dic 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> lopetegui tiene LA FLOR que no tuvo en el madrid...



Bueno, que no tuvo en Madrid hace poco. Porque hoy no se ha merecido ganar, pero en el Bernabeu tampoco mereció perder.

Al final se quedan los sevillanos arriba, y el Barcelona y el Atleti peleando por un puesto de Champions.

Ojo que el día 2 de enero hay un Atleti - Rayo . Puede haber buenas risas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Dic 2021)

No creo 


Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, que no tuvo en Madrid hace poco. Porque hoy no se ha merecido ganar, pero en el Bernabeu tampoco mereció perder.
> 
> Al final se quedan los sevillanos arriba, y el Barcelona y el Atleti peleando por un puesto de Champions.
> 
> Ojo que el día 2 de enero hay un Atleti - Rayo . Puede haber buenas risas.



Noa creo que el rayo aguante. Y si aguanta su estadio no cumple la normativa UEFA


----------



## Roedr (19 Dic 2021)

seven up dijo:


> A mi la historia de Odegaard me recuerda mucho a la de Eto'o. Ambos tenían sus puestos ocupados por estrellas al final de su carrera. La ambición de ambos chocó contra la poca visión de futuro de los técnicos, la directiva los vendió a precios de saldo. Tiene toda la pinta de que nos vamos a arrepentir con Odegaard tanto como nos arrepentimos con Samuel Eto'o.



Lo de Etoo fue una putada gorda.

No obstante, tampoco hay que flagelarse. Siempre que vendes jóvenes alguna vez la tienes que cagar por necesidad. Es como si ahora vendemos a Rodrygo cuando venga Mbappe, a saber que consecuencias tiene.


----------



## seven up (19 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo de Etoo fue una putada gorda.
> 
> No obstante, tampoco hay que flagelarse. Siempre que vendes jóvenes alguna vez la tienes que cagar por necesidad. Es como si ahora vendemos a Rodrygo cuando venga Mbappe, a saber que consecuencias tiene.



Lo más parecido de vender a Rodrygo por Mbappé sería como cuando vendimos a Robben por Cristiano, se apuesta por el futuro mejorando el presente. Cuando vendimos a Eto'o o Odegaard se apuesta por el pasado y nos arrepentiremos en el futuro. En uno o como muchísimo dos años, Modric se habrá retirado, su sustituto estará en el Arsenal o en otro equipo y no va a costar los 35 o 40 millones que sacaron por Odegaard. Todo esto después de escuchar y leer que Odegaard no era válido por reclamar minutos de juego y preferir su traspaso a estar mirando desde el banquillo, vamos lo lógico en un jugador de valía y con ambición que quiere progresar, siempre se ha dicho lo que no se juegue, madure y progrese de los 21 a los 25 años no lo va a hacer nunca.


----------



## ccc (19 Dic 2021)

seven up dijo:


> Lo más parecido de vender a Rodrygo por Mbappé sería como cuando vendimos a Robben por Cristiano, se apuesta por el futuro mejorando el presente. Cuando vendimos a Eto'o o Odegaard se apuesta por el pasado y nos arrepentiremos en el futuro. En uno o como muchísimo dos años, Modric se habrá retirado, su sustituto estará en el Arsenal o en otro equipo y no va a costar los 35 o 40 millones que sacaron por Odegaard. Todo esto después de escuchar y leer que Odegaard no era válido por reclamar minutos de juego y preferir su traspaso a estar mirando desde el banquillo, vamos lo lógico en un jugador de valía y con ambición que quiere progresar, siempre se ha dicho lo que no se juegue, madure y progrese de los 21 a los 25 años no lo va a hacer nunca.



Ya son varios jugadores con mucha proyeccion que se han largado porque no se querian quedar en el banco como Mariano: Otro, por culpa del calvo, es Llorente: Jugador que triunfa en el atletico y que ha demostrado una gran polivalencia.

A los jugadores hay que valorarlos por el presente y por el futuro, no por el pasado: Y ese es el problema que muchos parecen entender. Si a eso le anyadimos que hay una prensa interesada, apaga y vamonos. Hasta las narices me tienen, con renovacion de modric por 1 anyo mas, que si parece un chaval: Siempre es la misma historia, lo decian de Raul hasta el dia que se fue al Schalke. Ningun equipo europeo top quiere a Modric, queda claro? Pues nosotros somos el real madrid, aspiramos a ser siempre el mejor equipo europeo y nos deshacemos de Odegaard, para poner a Modric? 

Es que el caso de Ramos es sangrante, nos han repetido 10000 veces que Ramos era el mejor central de mundo y va a ser que no: A ver, pero no a visto los ultimos 5 anyos a van Dijk, o que? Pero como se puede decir que Ramos, era mejor que este tio? Ramos, seguramente por titulos,...y por trayectoria va a ser uno de los mejores centrales de la historia, pero eso no significa que sea a dia de hoy uno de los mejores centrales, porque no lo es.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (19 Dic 2021)

Dejad de llorar por Odegaard que fue él quien nos dejó tirados en 2 ocasiones y hace 1 mes era suplente en el Arsenal.

El año pasado con Mancos Llorente igual. ¿Quién se acuerda ahora de él?


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Dic 2021)

Buen día para probar el valor de nuestro hermano _cobriso_, digo moreno, de la República Dominicana....


----------



## Roedr (19 Dic 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Buen día para probar el valor de nuestro hermano _cobriso_, digo moreno, de la República Dominicana....



jugará algún minuto?. Menos mal que Carletto no es como ZZ y da muchos minutos a jóvenes como MiguelG, Blanco, etc.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Dic 2021)

Mirad este hilo


----------



## Fiodor (19 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> jugará algún minuto?. Menos mal que Carletto no es como ZZ y da muchos minutos a jóvenes como MiguelG, Blanco, etc.



El problema es que tienen por delante a jugadores de mucha calidad y cualquier cambio se nota mucho, hoy lo veremos con los habituales reservas... Y por muy buenos que sean estos chavales en los Juveniles o en el Castilla, jugar en el Bernabéu es otra historia muy diferente... Estos jóvenes deben pasar un año de mili, cedidos en otro club de Primera, para que se les puedan dar galones...


----------



## Roedr (19 Dic 2021)

Fiodor dijo:


> El problema es que tienen por delante a jugadores de mucha calidad y cualquier cambio se nota mucho, hoy lo veremos con los habituales reservas... Y por muy buenos que sean estos chavales en los Juveniles o en el Castilla, jugar en el Bernabéu es otra historia muy diferente... Estos jóvenes deben pasar un año de mili, cedidos en otro club de Primera, para que se les puedan dar galones...



Estoy de acuerdo, pero es que una de las críticas más usuales contra ZZ es que no daba bola a los jóvenes. En realidad, daba más bola a sus jóvenes (vini, Rodrygo, Valverde) que Carletto a los suyos (MiguelG, Blanco, etc). Es cierto que no dio bola a Odegaard y poca a Llorente, pero vamos, si hubiera estado Mou hubiera hecho parecido.


----------



## ccc (19 Dic 2021)

Bueno, me gusta el once titular de Carleto, tiene algo de criterio:

*Courtois, Lucas Vázquez, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Casemiro, Kroos, Valverde; Vinicius Hazard y Benzema.*

Pone a Vazquez y a Hazard por la derecha y para reforzar pone a Valverde por esa banda.


----------



## euromelon (19 Dic 2021)

Vater titular veré una peli o una serie


----------



## euromelon (19 Dic 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Dejad de llorar por Odegaard que fue él quien nos dejó tirados en 2 ocasiones y hace 1 mes era suplente en el Arsenal.
> 
> El año pasado con Mancos Llorente igual. ¿Quién se acuerda ahora de él?



Pues está ahí rozando la champions y con muy buenos números en año y medio 100kilos


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (19 Dic 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Vater titular veré una peli o una serie



Quiza ver el partido contra el cadiz sea como un capitulo de La que se avecina...


----------



## Roedr (19 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Bueno, me gusta el once titular de Carleto, tiene algo de criterio:
> 
> *Courtois, Lucas Vázquez, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Casemiro, Kroos, Valverde; Vinicius Hazard y Benzema.*
> 
> Pone a Vazquez y a Hazard por la derecha y* para reforzar *pone a Valverde por esa banda.



jaja para arreglar la entrada de Panzard.


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Dic 2021)

hostia, es verdad, que tenemos a Grasard. Nunca me acuerdo del fanegas comegofres


----------



## IVNP71 (19 Dic 2021)

Este partido contra el Cádiz de hoy hay que cogerlo con pinzas porque es de los partidos trampa que parece fácil y no lo va a hacer igual me equivoco y me comeré mi owned pero le tengo más miedo a hoy que el que tuve hace una semana contra el at.madrid.
Me temo que la relajación pasará factura pero lo que hay que tener en cuenta que el Sevilla está a 5 puntos y juega el martes para intentar estar a menos todavía ojo!!!
También hay que tener en cuenta que las ligas se ganan en cada partido y contra todos los equipos sea el Cádiz o sea el Barcelona y no hay tiempo de relajación aunque te veas a muchos puntos hay que ganar hoy sí o sí.
Y recuerden ya el Cádiz nos ganó el año pasado en casa en el Alfredo Di Stéfano pensando que iba a ser fácil y luego sorpresón y esos partidos hubieran decidido la liga.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## qbit (19 Dic 2021)

No he seguido el caso así que pregunto: ¿Modric estaba enfermo o no? Porque que dé positivo en un test de mierda no vale nada, cuando lo importante es estar enfermo. Llevamos 2 años sin que nadie (pez gordo) diga que el rey está desnudo. Cómo va a estar enfermo un tipo que juega al fútbol de alta competición haciéndolo excelentemente bien. Quien está enfermo de verdad no tiene ganas más que de meterse en la cama.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Dic 2021)

equipación arbitral tipo MARICÓN


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> jugará algún minuto?. Menos mal que Carletto no es como ZZ y da muchos minutos a jóvenes como MiguelG, Blanco, etc.



Vaya cabrón el Padretto, ni un minuto a Miguel. A veces le metería los chicles a hostias por la nariz...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (19 Dic 2021)

A panzard lo pone hoy porque sabe que si lo pone contra el alcorcon palmamos otra vez


----------



## qbit (19 Dic 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Mirad este hilo



Muy bueno. Pero la conclusión es que este es un país de cobardes que en vez de defender la justicia uniéndose van a ver qué migajas les da el amo. Lo que ya sabíamos.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Dic 2021)

seguro que grasard se sale hoy... se quiere ir a zampar polvorones con la conciencia elevada


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Dic 2021)

qbit dijo:


> No he seguido el caso así que pregunto: ¿Modric estaba enfermo o no? Porque que dé positivo en un test de mierda no vale nada, cuando lo importante es estar enfermo. Llevamos 2 años sin que nadie (pez gordo) diga que el rey está desnudo. Cómo va a estar enfermo un tipo que juega al fútbol de alta competición haciéndolo excelentemente bien. Quien está enfermo de verdad no tiene ganas más que de meterse en la cama.



Depende de la comunidad y de si laliga lo acepta, que parece que no. Seguimos con la pantomima.


----------



## fachacine (19 Dic 2021)

Modric: PCR positiva un dia, PCR negativa dos dias después, qué puto cachondeo de plandemia de mierda ¿cómo cojones no va a haber decenas de miles de infectados cada dia?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Dic 2021)

Está esto un poco muerto. El hilo del far$a da mucho más juego.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Dic 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Modric: PCR positiva un dia, PCR negativa dos dias después, qué puto cachondeo de plandemia de mierda ¿cómo cojones no va a haber decenas de miles de infectados cada dia?



Y todo el mundo haciéndose tests para que aumente la incidencia y tengan excusa para encerrarnos. Merecemos lo que nos pasa.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Está esto un poco muerto. El hilo del far$a da mucho más juego.



hombre, no compares, el momento del barsa es propicio para el cashondeo...
el madrid ahora mismo es un equipo "funcionarial" y eso no da juego...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> hombre, no compares, el momento del barsa es propicio para el cashondeo...
> el madrid ahora mismo es un equipo "funcionarial" y eso no da juego...



Aquello es una fieshta. Solo nos falta el picoteo.


----------



## fachacine (19 Dic 2021)

Otro bodrio insufrible con Lucas Vater joder


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Dic 2021)

joder lo del piscineo es una plaga del futbol moderno,,,
se tira todo dios a la mínima... los del cádiz, casimiro, negricius... todos!


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Dic 2021)

Viendo este truño solo me sale decir una palabra
Saesss


----------



## fachacine (19 Dic 2021)

Panzard en la derecha parece tontería, no se siente cómodo y se le nota


----------



## fachacine (19 Dic 2021)

Panzard en la derecha parece tontería, no se siente cómodo y se le nota


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Dic 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Viendo este truño solo me sale decir una palabra
> Saesss



la diferencia es que hoy ganan fijo... y con el argelino perdieron


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Dic 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Panzard en la derecha parece tontería, no se siente cómodo y se le nota



tiene tintes cuasi ridículos


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Dic 2021)

Se le nota al Madrid la falta de un delantero como Ronaldo o como podia ser Van Nistelroy, delanteros de area, no como Benzema que esta mas tiempo fuera del area que dentro y eso para un equipo que juega casi todo el rato por bandas, es malo.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Dic 2021)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Se le nota al Madrid la falta de un delantero como Ronaldo o como podia ser Van Nistelroy, delanteros de area, no como Benzema que esta mas tiempo fuera del area que dentro y eso para un equipo que juega casi todo el rato por bandas, es malo.



¿Haaland?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ¿Haaland?



Puede ser, es un delantero alto, pero habilidoso. De todas formas falta por ver como resulta ese jugador jugando fuera del Dortmund, hay muchos futbolistas que la rompen en un equipo y luego no funcionan fuera.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Dic 2021)

Si marcamos el 1-0 va a ser plácido, si el 0 se mantiene en nuestro marcador, tocará apretar el culo. El Cádiz solo sabe hacer una cosa.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Dic 2021)

Lo del portero del Cádiz al tiro de Valverde tiene que haber sido una de las paradas del año,ha sido brutal...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Dic 2021)

tarjeta ámbar para piscinas casimiro


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Dic 2021)

Casemiro deberia templarse mas, el del Cadiz iba solo contra 4 defensores del Madrid.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> tarjeta ámbar para piscinas casimiro



Yo no sé dónde ves el ámbar,ha sido una amarilla clara,ha ido sin duda a trabarle pero no había intención de hacer daño por ningún lado...


----------



## Sanctis (19 Dic 2021)

Manchester City.

Pero como coño te pueden meter solo 9 goles en casi 20 partidos en una liga tan jodida como la Premier?


----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> tarjeta ámbar para piscinas casimiro



Pues le han perdonado la roja a casemiro, entrada sin sentido por detras al jugador del cadiz


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues le han perdonado la roja a casemiro, entrada sin sentido por detras al jugador del cadiz



Que va a ser roja eso


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (19 Dic 2021)

pinta que va a ser un partido para Jovic, de que el Madrid acabara colgando balones, porque en estatico salvo algun lanzamiento desde fuera del area poca cosa, el cadiz no va a conceder un contraataque para que corra negricius ni de coña


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Dic 2021)

El Madrid no deberia dudar en fichar a Haaland en verano, Benzema es un buen jugador en un muy buen equipo, pero esta lejos de poder aportar lo que un equipo como el Madrid necesita. Marcará goles como no, esta en el Madrid, pero no transmite solvencia arriba.


----------



## Edge2 (19 Dic 2021)

Posesio 81-19


----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2021)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Que va a ser roja eso



Es verdad, es naranja  no tiene opcion de jugar la pelota, el jugador del cadiz se le fue y va por detras con los tacos por delante, le ha podido hacer mucho daño.


----------



## fachacine (19 Dic 2021)

Menudo autobús han venido a meter estos tios


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Dic 2021)

patético el partidito de grasard


----------



## IVNP71 (19 Dic 2021)

Pues por eso decía yo que no iba a ser fácil hoy contra el Cádiz ellos tienen mucho que ganar y poco que perder.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Es verdad, es naranja  no tiene opcion de jugar la pelota, el jugador del cadiz se le fue y va por detras con los tacos por delante, le ha podido hacer mucho daño.



Tú estás flipando,Casemiro iba controlado en todo momento y le ha trabado sin más no por azar sino porque ha querido,igual que si quiere le hace pupa de la buena


----------



## Edge2 (19 Dic 2021)

El arbitro es amiguete no?


----------



## Edu.R (19 Dic 2021)

Solo atacamos por la derecha, el Cádiz deja esa banda libre porque entre Hazard y Lucas Vázquez no hacen una mierda. El resto bien cerradito.


----------



## IVNP71 (19 Dic 2021)

Y ojo que el miércoles jugamos contra el Athletic club de Bilbao y ese sí que va a ser un partido muy jodido y rocoso.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Dic 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Menudo autobús han venido a meter estos tios



cada uno juega con sus armas 
(frase que repetía el madrid del contraataque en la época en la que el barsa estaba intratable con el jogo bonito)


----------



## fachacine (19 Dic 2021)

Qué poco está jugando Vayaminga, joder, yo quiero verlo más


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Dic 2021)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El Madrid no deberia dudar en fichar a Haaland en verano, Benzema es un buen jugador en un muy buen equipo, pero esta lejos de poder aportar lo que un equipo como el Madrid necesita. Marcará goles como no, esta en el Madrid, pero no transmite solvencia arriba.



Es que es un tío aseadito en lo técnico,pero no transmite contundencia ninguna...un tío al que jamás se le puede meter un balón en profundidad que gane por velocidad...todo es toquetear y toquetear...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Dic 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Pues por eso decía yo que no iba a ser fácil hoy contra el Cádiz ellos tienen mucho que ganar y poco que perder.
> Pozdrawiam.



No deja de ser un Cadiz, y con una posesion del 80% se tenia que ir 2-0 ya. El Madrid tiene que espabilar porque ante un equipo mas fisico les puede caer 4


----------



## Edu.R (19 Dic 2021)

En la banda izquierda hay tres tios cerrando la banda, a Lucas le dejan solo por la derecha (Y solo mete centros Paco de mierda). Igual es un poco locura, pero podemos probar a cambiar a Vinicius de banda.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2021)

Primera parte horrenda, de aburrimiento como para cambiar de canal. 

1 tiro a puerta lejano del valverde ese y el pelé ficticius intentando payasadas inútiles sin sentido para hacerse el bueno pero que le hacen tropezar y perder el balón. Desespera.

El cádiz muy cómodo hasta ahora, cediendo la possesió y buscando alguna contra o jugadas a balón parado.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (19 Dic 2021)

Que le den una pelota de tenis a Lucas y Hazard para que se monten sus películas sin sobar la bola de verdad que si no no ganamos este partido.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Es verdad, es naranja  no tiene opcion de jugar la pelota, el jugador del cadiz se le fue y va por detras con los tacos por delante, le ha podido hacer mucho daño.



Si hay algo que sabe hacer Casemiro es daño, y el del Cádiz se ha levantado sin problemas.

En directo parece mucho peor, pero luego la ves repetida y ni de coña es roja.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2021)

El mandril juega mejor metido atrás y a la contra. Si les das el balón se ofuscan y aburren.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Dic 2021)

Hay que meter a Jovic y a Miguel.

Abro paraguas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2021)

No había visto la entrada de Casi Miro.
Tela. 
No sé cuántas tarjetas le han perdonao ya. Tiene una suerte paranormal


----------



## IVNP71 (19 Dic 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Menudo autobús han venido a meter estos tios



Autobús y de dos pisos como en el Reino Unido jajajajaja!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## tururut12 (19 Dic 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Pues por eso decía yo que no iba a ser fácil hoy contra el Cádiz ellos tienen mucho que ganar y poco que perder.
> Pozdrawiam.



Para eso está Vinicius, para romper la defensa gaditana.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Dic 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Hay que meter a Jovic y a Miguel.
> 
> Abro paraguas.



Mendy no se toca, no jodas.

Yo probaba incluso con el chaval del Castila que ha convocado.

Jovic ya entrará, Benzema no está para 90 minutos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Dic 2021)

Juego muy espeso del Madrid, con un ritmo lento son incapaces de romper a un equipo cuyo proposito desde el minuto uno es poner el autobus y perder tiempo, no me parece mal ojo, cada uno juega sus cartas.


----------



## tururut12 (19 Dic 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Autobús y de dos pisos como en el Reino Unido jajajajaja!
> Pozdrawiam.



Normal, no le van a dejar una autopista a Vini y compañía. Un equipo campeón debe tener recursos para abrir la lata.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Dic 2021)

tururut12 dijo:


> Normal, no le van a dejar una autopista a Vini y compañía. Un equipo campeón debe tener recursos para abrir la lata.



En situaciones como esta, donde el equipo contrario se cierra tanto por el centro, venia bien un delantero alto que rematase bien de cabeza a los centros.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Dic 2021)

Lo de cambiar a Vinicius y Hazard de banda no sería mala idea, el Cádiz ha planteado el autobús para bascular hacia nuestra izquierda y ponerle a cuatro tíos encima, y por eso Lucas está siempre solo.

Si lo intentamos nos acabarán pillando el truco en 5-10 minutos, pero mira, si les confundimos un par de veces igual rascamos algo.


----------



## tururut12 (19 Dic 2021)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> En situaciones como esta, donde el equipo contrario se cierra tanto por el centro, venia bien un delantero alto que rematase bien de cabeza a los centros.



En efecto y los tiros a media distancia.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (19 Dic 2021)

Partido de mierda con un equipo de mierda. 

Yo quiero al Peter Federico este y a Camavinga. Hazard está para pachanguitas de solteros contra casados y muy poquito más.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Dic 2021)

hablábamos ayer de los 50K en el camp nou...
38K en el bernabeu hoy...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Dic 2021)

Cómo va el partido? Esta jugando el obeso movido belga no?, Que tal lo está haciendo?.

Lamentablemente no puedo ver el partido.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cómo va el partido? Esta jugando el obeso movido belga no?, Que tal lo está haciendo?.
> 
> Lamentablemente no puedo ver el partido.



madrit 75% pusessió


----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Partido de mierda con un equipo de mierda.
> 
> Yo quiero al Peter Federico este y a Camavinga. Hazard está para pachanguitas de solteros contra casados y muy poquito más.



Yo diria hazard esta para el partido de veteranos del real madrid


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> madrit 75% pusessió



Gracias por responder, y el seboso que tal?, Quería verlo solo por verle a el.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Yo diria hazard esta para el partido de veteranos del real madrid



acaba de hacer una combinación chula con el amego (pero nada más)


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Dic 2021)

Benzemalo haciendo de Benzemalo...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Gracias por responder, y el seboso que tal?, Quería verlo solo por verle a el.



primera parte inexistente
en esta 2ª parece más activo
se habrá jalao un gofre en el descanso


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Dic 2021)

Tirar al muñeco yo tambien se, madre mia.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Dic 2021)

Era fuera de juego, pero fijaros la de espacio y tiempo que tenía Benzema. Eso es lo único que puede funcionar hoy.


----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> primera parte inexistente
> en esta 2ª parece más activo
> se habrá jalao un gofre en el descanso



Esta mas activo el madrid en segunda parte porque sigue empatando y tiene q espabilar si quiere ganar el partido


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Dic 2021)

Joder,el portero del Cádiz es un gato...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (19 Dic 2021)

Adel Gazhar la ha tenido de cabeza después de un centro de Kroos muy bueno....


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Dic 2021)

piscinas negricius


----------



## Edu.R (19 Dic 2021)

Va a haber que meter a Jovic.

El Cádiz no genera nada, siempre pueden pillar una contra, pero... va a llegar un momento que vamos a tener que ir a saco.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Dic 2021)

se masca el gol del madrid


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Dic 2021)

COMO SAQUEN OTRO GILICORNER ME PASO A VER EL SNOOKER


----------



## Edge2 (19 Dic 2021)

joer el vini donde va?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Dic 2021)

dónde están dando el snooker? eurosport?¿


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> joer el vini donde va?



A por el Balón de horo


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (19 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Posesio 81-19



Hoy es uno de esos partidos en los que se ve el potencial goleaodr del madrit ... a ver si nos echamos unas risas hoy.




A ver si marca *PANZARD*.


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> dónde están dando el snooker? eurosport?¿



En Eurosport 1


----------



## Pericoburbujista (19 Dic 2021)

Ahora se largaba bien el Hazard...


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2021)

Ese agarrón al hazard lo hemos visto hasta 5 o 6 veces sobre Joao Félix en un partido y nunca sacan tarjeta amarilla. Me lo expliquen


----------



## IVNP71 (19 Dic 2021)

Esto huele a empate en principio, es de esos partidos que son jodidos de romper y a no ser en alguna jugada aislada te das cuenta que cuando vienes de ganar partidos seguidos en liga alguno los vas a empatar o perder algún día y este es uno de esos días que se viene el empate después de tantas víctorias seguidas no todo se va a ganar.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Dic 2021)

Benzema es lentísimo de movimientos en el área,le cae eso a un Luis Suárez y como poco lo remata,como sea pero lo remata...


----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2021)

Va a entrar Jovic


----------



## Edu.R (19 Dic 2021)

Sigamos viendo el 1 en la Quiniela.


----------



## IVNP71 (19 Dic 2021)

Pensar en el Bilbao que ese partido va a ser jodido y de los de verdad y más aún en un San Mamés a reventar que no se caracteriza por tener un gran cariño al Madrid que digamos.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## qbit (19 Dic 2021)

Demasiados cambios en el equipo y el rival demasiado encerrado. Esto tiene mala pinta.


----------



## fachacine (19 Dic 2021)

Benzema hoy no merece jugar 90 minutos


----------



## Xequinfumfa (19 Dic 2021)

El Akapo este del Cádiz es buen central, eh...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Dic 2021)

Nunca pensé que diría esto, pero Hazard está tirando de vergüenza torera en la segunda parte.


----------



## IVNP71 (19 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Sigamos viendo el 1 en la Quiniela.



Yo lo tenía y tengo claro que este partido no se iba a ganar tan fácil y que se puede empatar por eso me daba más miedo hoy que el pasado domingo.Partido trampa que parece pan comido pero son los más jodidos ya el año pasado nos ganó el Cádiz.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (19 Dic 2021)

Jojojojoj...Casi la enchufa Negredo....


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Dic 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> El Akapo este del Cádiz es buen central, eh...



Cómo estará jugando el Cádiz que el que dices que es buen central es el lateral derecho.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Dic 2021)

negredoc


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Dic 2021)

SIGAN!


----------



## Edu.R (19 Dic 2021)

Sigan.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2021)

Piscinazo de bencemalo
Qué falso
Farsante!!!
Amarilla a bencemalo por ese piscinazo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Dic 2021)

Joder que le de unas lecciones Busquets, madre mia.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (19 Dic 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jojojojoj...Casi la enchufa Negredo....



Negredo está en el Cádiz?

Joder ....


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Dic 2021)

piscinas militado
(que puede costar un gol)


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Dic 2021)

piscinas hazard


----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2021)

Este partido es igual al de osasuna 0-0 en el bernabeu


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2021)

Ahora hazarzd
Festival de piscinazos
Señorío


----------



## Pericoburbujista (19 Dic 2021)

Piscinazo con bomba y planchazo del Harzard.... Alerta de tsunami en Concha Espina....


----------



## John Rambo (19 Dic 2021)

El Ledesma este es bueno, no?


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Dic 2021)

Cervantes se revuelve en su tumba cada vez que el locutor dice "ha lateralizado"

Sus huesos al menos


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Dic 2021)

joder, acoso piscina y derribo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Dic 2021)

Vaya partido de Benzema


----------



## filets (19 Dic 2021)




----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Dic 2021)

Esto está destinado al empate...


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2021)

tú qué dices, tolai
Salvajal debería ser ilegalizao en la liga


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2021)

El Piscinas hoy muy flojo. No les han dao la cesta de regalo de naviVAR


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Dic 2021)

partidazo del Jeremías


----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2021)

Acaba de salir el descuento


----------



## Xequinfumfa (19 Dic 2021)

El Ledesma ese por arriba es cojonudo....


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Dic 2021)

los del cái haciendo break dance on the floor


----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> los del cái haciendo break dance on the floor



Ya se sabia que el cadiz iba a buscar el empate en el bernabeu y encerrarse


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Dic 2021)

piscinas lucas


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Dic 2021)

80% de posesión, 26 tiros creo que llevamos... Si no entra pues no entra, qué le vas a hacer.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2021)

Jajaja 
Es tremendo lo del El Piscinas,
Regalito arbitrario de faltina a ver si así


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Dic 2021)

0 - 0


----------



## Señor Moscoso (19 Dic 2021)

No segarro hoy amego


----------



## - CONANÍN - (19 Dic 2021)

ninguno de los dos merecieron perder
resultado justo pues


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> 80% de posesión, 26 tiros creo que llevamos... Si no entra pues no entra, qué le vas a hacer.



eso pasaba con lopetegui y ya pediais la cabeza


----------



## barullo (19 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya se sabia que el cadiz iba a buscar el empate en el bernabeu y encerrarse



Alguno quería que el Cádiz jugara al tikitaki abriendo espacios con transiciones derroyentes para meterle 4 al mandril


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (19 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya se sabia que el cadiz iba a buscar el empate en el bernabeu y encerrarse



No ha marcado el que decían que iba para balón de *HORO*?

*INYUSTISIA*.




Cómo quedó el Cerdilla ayer? A cuántos puntos está?


----------



## IVNP71 (19 Dic 2021)

Bueno, ahora a pensar en el Athletic no hay otra.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2021)

Qué horror de partido
Qué aburrimiento 
pensaba que les regalarían algún piscina-penalti


----------



## fachacine (19 Dic 2021)

Ya le vale a Carletto con Vayaminga, ya le vale


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Dic 2021)

Partido muy malo del Madrid que ante equipos que se cierran asi, no puede.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Dic 2021)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> No ha marcado el que decían que iba para balón de *HORO*?
> 
> *INYUSTISIA*.
> 
> ...



a seis


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Dic 2021)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Partido muy malo del Madrid que ante equipos que se cierran asi, no puede.



para eso seria bueno tener a un delantero de 194.... un tal halland


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Dic 2021)

¿Cuántos penaltis nos han robado? 

Además de eso a Carletto se le ha puesto cara de Zidane. Ni un cambio decente, el hijo de puta.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Dic 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> eso pasaba con lopetegui y ya pediais la cabeza



Cuando se despidió a Lopetegui íbamos novenos...


----------



## Edge2 (19 Dic 2021)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> No ha marcado el que decían que iba para balón de *HORO*?
> 
> *INYUSTISIA*.
> 
> ...



Si gana al barsa, a 3 poitns


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Dic 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> El Ledesma ese por arriba es cojonudo....



Y el Madrid ha perdido mucho arriba.


----------



## IVNP71 (19 Dic 2021)

Esperemos que el farsa nos pueda echar una manita el martes y empate o bien gane en el Pizjuán.Basta con que quiera que el farsa empate o gane para que esos matados pierdan contra el Sevilla.Lo veo venir 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Dic 2021)

Bueno, el resultado es más bien malo. No hemos jugado mal, pero el Cádiz ha hecho su partido muy bien hecho y nada, como dicen los alemanes "sehr gut gemauert". Después de 10 victorias seguidas nos quedamos con un empate. Un punto, todo suma.

Vamos a ver el partido de Bilbao el miércoles, porque tenemos margen, pero tampoco podemos entrar en barrena de la dura. Aunque hombre, con 36 disparos (9 de ellos a puerta) y un 82% de pusesió, pues lo dicho, mal no se ha jugado.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Dic 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Esperemos que el farsa nos pueda echar una manita el martes y empate o bien gane en el Pizjuán.Basta con que quiera que el farsa empate o gane para que esos matados pierdan contra el Sevilla.Lo veo venir
> Pozdrawiam.



el sevilla tiene 12 bajas...


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2021)

El piscinas se va hoy sin regalito de cesta de naviVAR


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Dic 2021)

La Liga salvo cagada mayor esta ganada, pero la imagen que desprende el equipo es que en Champions puede haber estropicio fatal.


----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2021)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> No ha marcado el que decían que iba para balón de *HORO*?
> 
> *INYUSTISIA*.
> 
> ...


----------



## HDR (19 Dic 2021)

Hemos visto una vez más lo que le pasa al Madrid cuando no está Modric. Tienen que fichar un jugador de su estilo.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (19 Dic 2021)

Bueno, pues no ha podido ser. 
Teníamos muchos cambios, el equipo es mucho más lento con Lucas Vázquez y Hazard y el Cádiz se ha tirado 93 minutos defendiendo con 11 en su área. 

En esas condiciones o te pitan el típico penalty y expulsión barcelonista o te quedas con cara de tonto. 

Nada, a por el siguiente. 

Carletto, ponme a Camavinga. Primer aviso.


----------



## Fiodor (19 Dic 2021)

Resultado lógico cuando tiras la primera parte a la basura. No puedes esperar resolver estos partidos en la segunda parte, no es la primera vez que pasa ni será la última. En todas las temporadas tiene que haber algún partido como el de hoy, es inevitable. Lo importante es procurar no repetir los mismos errores en el futuro...


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (19 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Si gana al barsa, a 3 poitns



*IMPUSSSSIBLE!*

Si por aquí dicen que el *Madric *tiene ganada la liga ...

Y eso que los jugadores aún aguantan jugándolo todo, nos vamos echar unas risas en primavera, ya verás.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Dic 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Ya le vale a Carletto con Vayaminga, ya le vale



Van a llegar reventados los titulares a Marzo. Por ahi dicen que el tipo aprendio la leccion de su anterior etapa, no parece.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Dic 2021)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> *IMPUSSSSIBLE!*
> 
> Si por aquí dicen que el *Madric *tiene ganada la liga ...
> 
> Y eso que los jugadores aún aguantan jugándolo todo, nos vamos echar unas risas en primavera, ya verás.



Si a ver si el Barcelona de una puta vez hace algo...


----------



## Edu.R (19 Dic 2021)

Tercer empate a cero en el Bernabeu esta temporada.


----------



## ccc (19 Dic 2021)

- Lucas Vater, se ha dicho en este foro 10.000 veces, pero es que es un tremendo paquete: No entiendo su renovacion y que el otro este en la Florentina.
- Hoy me he fijado bien en Benzemalo, porque tenia a Maldini de comentarista: Sinceramente, no tienen ni puta idea de futbol: Cada balon que pasaba por Benzemalo se hacia peor: Benzema, el ensuciador de jugadas. Pero para ellos, Benzemalo el que hace el futbol facil: Futbol para inteligentes lo llaman. Jo, jo.
- Lo de Casemiro no lo entiendo, a mi que me lo expliquen: Mientras tanto, Camavinga en el banco.
- A Hazard me lo esperaba peor, sinceramente: Pero es que el chaval ni es un matador, ni asiste, ni nada de nada.

Ha habido cosas buenas, pero bueno, fin a la racha y parece ser que nos jugaremos la liga con el cerdilla.


----------



## IVNP71 (19 Dic 2021)

Nunca se puede ganar una liga tranquila para una vez que tenemos al pateti y al farsa a más de 10 puntos tenemos que estar mirando al cerdilla de reojo jajajajaja!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Dic 2021)

Casemiro no puede jugar en Bilbao, asi que Camavinga, calienta que sales.


----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Bueno, pues no ha podido ser.
> Teníamos muchos cambios, el equipo es mucho más lento con Lucas Vázquez y Hazard y el Cádiz se ha tirado 93 minutos defendiendo con 11 en su área.
> 
> En esas condiciones o te pitan el típico penalty y expulsión barcelonista o te quedas con cara de tonto.
> ...



Y quien lo iba a decir, se ha echado muchos de menos a modric con 36 tacos que tiene


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2021)

El Cádis muestra un camino sensillo para ofuscar a El Piscinas. Si les das el balón, se aturullan.

El Piscinas sólo es peligroso cuando le dan metros para que corra el 
pelé-Ficticius. 

Courtois es un muro en la portería esta temporada y el ficticius se deprime si no puede correr con el contrario descolocado en un contragolpe.


----------



## barullo (19 Dic 2021)

Venga que la pájara-crisis va viniendo

Pa después de reyes a palmar puntos o pensaremos que se dopan


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> - Lucas Vater, se ha dicho en este foro 10.000 veces, pero es que es un tremendo paquete: No entiendo su renovacion y que el otro este en la Florentina.
> - Hoy me he fijado bien en Benzemalo, porque tenia a Maldini de comentarista: Sinceramente, no tienen ni puta idea de futbol: Cada balon que pasaba por Benzemalo se hacia peor: Benzema, el ensuciador de jugadas. Pero para ellos, Benzemalo el que hace el futbol facil: Futbol para inteligentes lo llaman. Jo, jo.
> - Lo de Casemiro no lo entiendo, a mi que me lo expliquen: Mientras tanto, Camavinga en el banco.
> - A Hazard me lo esperaba peor, sinceramente: Pero es que el chaval ni es un matador, ni asiste, ni nada de nada.
> ...



Casemiro sirve para enburriar, pero tecnicamente es un 0, Benzema es que no es ni delantero puro, hazard esta mas fuera que dentro y Lucas Vzquez como carrilero o lateral suplente sirve.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Dic 2021)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> No ha marcado el que decían que iba para balón de *HORO*?
> 
> *INYUSTISIA*.
> 
> ...



¿Quién es el del balón de horo? ¿El Fracasado de los 120, Yuau?


----------



## Señor Moscoso (19 Dic 2021)

Esto de hoy se puede repetir. Los equipos le pueden trollear a carleto echandose atrás. Asi se anula mucho a vini y solo nos quedan los intangibles, pero atrás no es que seamos una banda pero casi


----------



## IVNP71 (19 Dic 2021)

Bueno, también os digo que hubiese firmado a principios de temporada estar primero y alejados de los eternos rivales como farsa y pateti a estas alturas.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Dic 2021)

Esto es lo que viene:

Ath. Bilbao - Real Madrid
Getafe - Real Madrid
Alcoyano - Real Madrid (Copa)
Real Madrid - Valencia
(Supercopa)
Real Madrid - Elche
Real Madrid - Granada
Villarreal - Real Madrid
PSG - Real Madrid

Es un calendario trampa, hay cositas por ahi que te pueden complicar la vida.

La Liga es evidente que está de cara, pero no hay que fiarse, si haces una segunda vuelta de 35 puntos, por ejemplo, el Sevilla te la puede pelear perfectamente. Es lo que le pasó el año pasado al Atleti. Está claro que tenemos que hacer bastante el Paco, pero coges una racha asi malilla y los rivales se lo creen.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (19 Dic 2021)

No es que este contento ni con el resultado ni con el yecho de no haber puesto a camavinga pero si hace un mes nos dicen que iba a ganar al patetico, al sevilla, a la real sociedad, y al inter cediendo solo el empate ante el cadiz lo hubieramos firmado todos.


----------



## IVNP71 (19 Dic 2021)

La minicrisis creo que la tendremos en este y siguiente partido contra el Athletic porque el del miércoles será a cara de perros en San Mamés y estoy dudando de que ganemos por lo que es mejor ahora y luego seguir la racha.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Esto es lo que viene:
> 
> Ath. Bilbao - Real Madrid
> Getafe - Real Madrid
> ...



A ver, trampa tampoco, no puedes jugar contra el Mallorca y que te regale un gol en el minuto 5 todas las jornadas.

Lo que has puesto es una fase del calendario asequible. Podría ser más fácil, sí, pero es asequible la mires como la mires.

Y los que os preocupa San Mamés, pues bueno, son un equipo con bastante más nivel que el Cádiz, pero no van a hacer el partido que ha hecho el Cádiz hoy, y menos en casa.


----------



## ccc (19 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Y quien lo iba a decir, se ha echado muchos de menos a modric con 36 tacos que tiene



Sabia que alguien lo iba a decir. Me puedes decir en que lo has echado de menos? 

Yo he echado de menos a Carvajal, porque lo de de Lucas Vater es increible: Tremendo paquete que ha terminado minimo 15 jugadas centrando, estando benzemalo de unico delantero con 5 tios del cadiz alrededor. Tremendo zoquete ademas que termina de centrar cuando sale Jovic y tiene a dos delanteros para el remate: Lo siento, Lucas Vazquez es simplemente idiota.

Yo he echado de menos a Rodrygo o Asensio, y es que Hazard ni asiste, ni marca, ni defiende ni es diferencial: Asensio alguna vez marca, Rodrygo presiona y da juego.

Yo echado de menos a un entrenador que sepa ver que Casemiro no hacia una mierda y que pusiera a Camavinga en su lugar; en cambio, a puesto a Jovic por Valverde: Un genio de la botella, vamos.

Es como decir que el calvo no podia hacer mas, que no tenia jugadores y llega Ancelotti y lo deja retratado simplemente no alineando a Hazard, a Marcelo y a Isco: De repente el equipo vuelve a ser minimamente competitivo. Pero claro, si estas dandole repetidas oportunidades a aquellos que no se las merecen pues pasa lo que pasa.

Hoy la culpa es de Vazquez, de Hazard, de Ancelotti que no ha sabido leer el partido.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (19 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Esto es lo que viene:
> 
> Ath. Bilbao - Real Madrid
> Getafe - Real Madrid
> ...



De momento Bilbao siempre me parecera partido complicado. De hecho salvo Elche y Granadaben en casa y quiza tambien en Getafe, no me parece haya partidos a priori tranquilos


----------



## tururut12 (19 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Esto es lo que viene:
> 
> Ath. Bilbao - Real Madrid
> Getafe - Real Madrid
> ...



El calendario de Liga para las próximas jornadas no es complicado con que el Real gane los de casa y saque uno o dos puntos debe ser más que suficiente porque el resto no creo que ganen 5 partidos seguidos. Quizás lo complicado sea que ante equipos que montan el autobús el Real no sabe abrir la lata.


----------



## euromelon (19 Dic 2021)

Vaya vater y panzard juegan todo el partido y empatamos contra el penúltimo . Hice bien en no verlo


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Dic 2021)

Cheriff 2.0


----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Cheriff 2.0



Bueno contra el sherriff se perdio en el bernabeu, esto ha sido osasuna 2.0


----------



## tururut12 (19 Dic 2021)

Tropiezo que no debería haberse producido ante un rival de la parte baja que perdió hace poco en sus salidas a Getafe y Elche con un 4-0 y 3-1 y empató en casa 1-1 contra el Granada.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Dic 2021)

tururut12 dijo:


> El calendario de Liga para las próximas jornadas no es complicado con que el Real gane los de casa y saque uno o dos puntos debe ser más que suficiente porque el resto no creo que ganen 5 partidos seguidos. Quizás lo complicado sea que ante equipos que montan el autobús el Real no sabe abrir la lata.



Cuanto más avanza la competición, menos autobuses te encuentras.

Y hay una diferencia entre plantear un partido defensivo y poner un autobús. Tú puedes plantear un partido defensivo pero tener un plan para generar unas cuantas ocasiones de gol. Esos partidos el Madrid los está sacando.

Lo que ha hecho el Cádiz hoy es otra cosa. 10 tíos colgados del larguero y a verlas venir desde el minuto 1 al 93. Pues bueno, les ha salido bien porque el fútbol es propenso a aberraciones estadísticas, pero eso ni es plan ni es nada, así se van a Segunda de cabeza.


----------



## tururut12 (19 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Cuanto más avanza la competición, menos autobuses te encuentras.
> 
> Y hay una diferencia entre plantear un partido defensivo y poner un autobús. Tú puedes plantear un partido defensivo pero tener un plan para generar unas cuantas ocasiones de gol. Esos partidos el Madrid los está sacando.
> 
> Lo que ha hecho el Cádiz hoy es otra cosa. 10 tíos colgados del larguero y a verlas venir desde el minuto 1 al 93. Pues bueno, les ha salido bien porque el fútbol es propenso a aberraciones estadísticas, pero eso ni es plan ni es nada, así se van a Segunda de cabeza.



El problema es que últimamente el Real Madrid no sabe abrir la lata ante equipos que le ponen el autobús. Algún partido puede pasar que no ganes pero anteriormente esto no solía pasar. Algo no se está haciendo bien.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (19 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Cuanto más avanza la competición, menos autobuses te encuentras.
> 
> Y hay una diferencia entre plantear un partido defensivo y poner un autobús. Tú puedes plantear un partido defensivo pero tener un plan para generar unas cuantas ocasiones de gol. Esos partidos el Madrid los está sacando.
> 
> Lo que ha hecho el Cádiz hoy es otra cosa. 10 tíos colgados del larguero y a verlas venir desde el minuto 1 al 93. Pues bueno, les ha salido bien porque el fútbol es propenso a aberraciones estadísticas, pero eso ni es plan ni es nada, así se van a Segunda de cabeza.



Completamente de acuerdo. Por otro lado insistir que secha dado todo para que este resultado se diera. Plaga de bajas en el Madrid y malas decisiones con respecto a los cambios. Creo que jovic debio salur antes, nunca sustituir a Valverde y Camavinga debio jugar.

El Cadiz no es colista porque hay un equipo que no ha ganado un puto partido pero estos acabaran en el hoyo con justicia


----------



## Roedr (19 Dic 2021)

No he visto el partido, pero por lo que he leído me he perdido una lección magistral de Carletto y un partido eléctrico de Panzard.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> No es que este contento ni con el resultado ni con el yecho de no haber puesto a camavinga pero si hace un mes nos dicen que iba a ganar al patetico, al sevilla, a la real sociedad, y al inter cediendo solo el empate ante el cadiz lo hubieramos firmado todos.



Si, está claro que no pasa nada, después de esos 5 partidos durísimos con pleno de victorias, no pasa nada por dejarte un empate. Es verdad que a priori no piensas que puede ser contra el Cádiz en casa, pero al final la Liga es muy larga y hay semanas para todos los gustos.


----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> No he visto el partido, pero por lo que he leído me he perdido una lección magistral de Carletto y un partido eléctrico de Panzard.



Lo has clavao, tal cual fue


----------



## 《Judas》 (19 Dic 2021)

El cádiz ha dominado el partido los 90 min. Tontos no son. Saben que Courtois es imbatible y que el Mandril se aturulla con el balón si no tiene metros para pillar contragolpes con el contrario descolocado. El Cádiz no ha caído en esa trampa de animarse más de lo necesario. Marcar gol a Courtois no es tarea fácil y no puedes dejar carreteras a ficticius para que corra. Ficticius sin metros despejados, se emborracha él sólo haciéndose bicicletas a sí mismo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Dic 2021)

Negredo ha tenido el gol. Esa era la idea. Tener una y meterla. No ha visto puerta. Pero ahí ha estado la victoria del cádiz


----------



## IVNP71 (20 Dic 2021)

San Mamés será una prueba de fuego no cabe duda pero cada vez que el real juega allí no es nada fácil les va la vida ganarnos ya sé que contra el Atlético de Madrid y Barca también pero contra el Madrid es especial y San Mamés si hay algún equipo al cuál quiere ganar más después de la real sociedad es al Madrid.
No será fácil en la catedral y para ganar habrá que sudar de lo lindo y estar enchufados.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## qbit (20 Dic 2021)

Jugando Lucas Vázquez y Hazard, con Asensio en el banquillo, y el Cádiz defendiendo junto a la portería desvergonzadamente, es normal que no hayan metido un gol.


----------



## qbit (20 Dic 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> San Mamés será una prueba de fuego no cabe duda pero cada vez que el real juega allí no es nada fácil



Pues depende, porque en el año de Laudrup y Raúl ganaron 0-5.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Dic 2021)

Caretto Anchelito lo tiene muy claro. 
Son los Casi Miros y Mili K.O y buscar contragolpes cuando el contrario está descolocao, con las galopadas de ficticius. Y jugadas a balón parado buscando trifulca en el área o la piscina. Esa es la idea. Sobre todo si tienes a Courtois, que te permite descuidos.

Cualquier equipo que le plantee lo que ha planteado hoy el Cádiz, les desespera. Si les regalas la possesió y pones atrás el limpia parabrisas, se quedan sin ideas y se aturullan. 

Al Mandril hay que jugarle así ahora para sascarle puntos. 

Ante la duda, les pitan a favor
Courtois está imbatible
Al contragolpe son peligrosos


----------



## Edu.R (20 Dic 2021)

San Mamés es un partido que puedes contar que no ganas. Aunque los últimos años se nos ha dado sorprendentemente bien, pero lo dicho: es una de las salidas más difíciles siempre. 

Si tuvieramos la certeza de que con el Getafe, Granada y demás no la liamos parda, no pasaría nada por dejarse puntos en Bilbao, pero basta que se nos dé mal en Bilbao, algún empate tonto por ahi y que el Barcelona nos gane en Supercopa para que salten las alarmas.


----------



## Fiodor (20 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Bueno contra el sherriff se perdio en el bernabeu, esto ha sido osasuna 2.0



Otro partido que fue muy similar al de hoy... El Madrid lo pasa muy mal con rivales que se encierran atrás... Creo que con este tipo de rivales que no quieren el balón, lo que no se puede hacer es dar continuos pases horizontales. La solución es jugar los 90 minutos como en los mejores momentos de la segunda parte, terminando rápido las jugadas de ataque. Da igual que se pierda el balón, el rival te lo va a devolver en pocos segundos. Tirando desde fuera del área, colgando balones o en jugadas individuales. Todo menos mover el balón de lado a lado como si fuera balonmano. Esto es muy fácil de defender.


----------



## IVNP71 (20 Dic 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Pues depende, porque en el año de Laudrup y Raúl ganaron 0-5.



Joder, eso fue en el pleistoceno jajajajaja! Sí, claro que me acuerdo de ese partido!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Dic 2021)

tururut12 dijo:


> El problema es que últimamente el Real Madrid no sabe abrir la lata ante equipos que le ponen el autobús. Algún partido puede pasar que no ganes pero anteriormente esto no solía pasar. Algo no se está haciendo bien.



Bueno, a veces la abre y a veces no.

Es verdad que este año nos hemos comido ya tres 0-0 en el Bernabeu, pero no es menos cierto que nadie ha sido capaz de remontarnos. Si hemos empezado ganando, hemos ganado siempre, excepto el partido del Levante, que acabo 3-3 (Ibamos 0-1). Eso también te dice mucho, tu puedes jugártela con todo a un número, como hoy el Cádiz, y te puede salir, porque esto es fútbol, pero a largo plazo, parece que la cosa funciona. Si tomamos la delantera, no fallamos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Dic 2021)

Estaba cantado que iba a ser un 0-0. Hasta le he puesto 1 euro en el descanso.


----------



## xilebo (20 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Estaba cantado que iba a ser un 0-0. Hasta le he puesto 1 euro en el descanso.



Como te gusta arriesgar 

Y bueno la portada del marca le han hecho una homenaje al gran forero y mejor persona Atasco


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Dic 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> San Mamés será una prueba de fuego no cabe duda pero cada vez que el real juega allí no es nada fácil les va la vida ganarnos ya sé que contra el Atlético de Madrid y Barca también pero contra el Madrid es especial y San Mamés si hay algún equipo al cuál quiere ganar más después de la real sociedad es al Madrid.
> No será fácil en la catedral y para ganar habrá que sudar de lo lindo y estar enchufados.
> Pozdrawiam.



Totalmente de acuerdo. La temporada para ellos suele ser hacer buen papel en copa, gamar los dos de liga contra la Real y la visita a Bilbao de Real Madrid.
Supongo que cuando salgan a morder sera el momento de aprovechar las bandas y ponerse por arriba. Porque como se pongan adelante en el marcador, olvidate de rascar algo alli.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Dic 2021)

Segun muchos gurus la marcha de Ramos y de Varane era el apocalipsis. Y resulta ser la tercera defensa menos goleada, detras de Sevilla y Bilbao.


----------



## The Replicant (20 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Como te gusta arriesgar
> 
> Y bueno la portada del marca le han hecho una homenaje al gran forero y mejor persona Atasco



ten animo y no decaigas

taluecs


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Dic 2021)

Hazard tiene remedio


Con su segunda parte contra el Cádiz demuestra que tiene fútbol que aportar al equipo. Tiene cinco meses para voltear su situación en el Madrid.




as.com





Hoy ojeando la web de As leo: Hazard se rebela....y resulta que para estos tios Hazard hizo un buen partido...soy el unico que piensa que no aporto nada relevante al ataque?


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Dic 2021)

aburre a las ovejas el antimadridismo que hay en el pais,siempre tratando de forzar la polemica como sea,ahora dando la turra con que si Casemiro tenia que haber sido expulsado,que si robo que si bla bla…

una entrada que lo unico que tiene es que es innecesaria,pero que se ve de sobra que no va a hacer daño,pues da igual,ya hay excusa para montar escandalo.Que no han expulsado a nadie ni han pitado ningun penalti? Pues a eso que nos agarramos.

por supuesto los penaltis que reclama el Madrid de haber sido en el otro area ya se estaria hablando de robo…


----------



## JimTonic (20 Dic 2021)

ojo que no lo digo por el madrid de hoy, ni digo que lo que voy a decir sea solo para el madrid. Pero creo que al final sacaran alguna medida para ir en contra de estos equipos que ponen el autobus, porque van en contra del espectaculo.

deberian hacer algo para impedir colocar a 10 personas en una franja de 20 metros en la porteria, o dar mas puntos a las victorias (esto ya se hace y no han cambiado nada)

por ejemplo una medida seria que 3 personas del equipo contrario nunca pueden pasar del medio del campo (esto es exceisivo pero era para dar una idea)


----------



## Scardanelli (20 Dic 2021)

OJO, que Javi está muy molesto porque los jugadores no saben lo que es la _pusesió_... 

Cuidado, pues.









Pep Segura, el 'señalado' por Xavi


Cuando el técnico lamentaba la demolición de los últimos años del estilo Barça, su dedo acusador se dirigía al que fuera director deportivo del club a finales de la última década.




as.com


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Dic 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> ojo que no lo digo por el madrid de hoy, ni digo que lo que voy a decir sea solo para el madrid. Pero creo que al final sacaran alguna medida para ir en contra de estos equipos que ponen el autobus, porque van en contra del espectaculo.



La medida tradicional en los últimos años era alguna expulsión y muchas faltas al borde del área para que las tirara Messi. 

No digo que esas medidas antiautobús fueran equitativas para todos los equipos, pero existir existían.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Dic 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> ojo que no lo digo por el madrid de hoy, ni digo que lo que voy a decir sea solo para el madrid. Pero creo que al final sacaran alguna medida para ir en contra de estos equipos que ponen el autobus, porque van en contra del espectaculo.
> 
> deberian hacer algo para impedir colocar a 10 personas en una franja de 20 metros en la porteria, o dar mas puntos a las victorias (esto ya se hace y no han cambiado nada)
> 
> por ejemplo una medida seria que 3 personas del equipo contrario nunca pueden pasar del medio del campo (esto es exceisivo pero era para dar una idea)



Mas facil. Empate a 0, 0 puntos para cada equipo. Asi nadie saldria a defender el 0 a 0, estarian obligados a buscar al menos 1 gol.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Dic 2021)

A ver, es que hay 0-0s y 0-0s.

Es verdad que premiar el partido ayer del Cádiz (Que hasta incluso pudo ganar, ya que generó una ocasión de gol clara, aunque solo una) con un punto parece excesivo, pero reglamentariamente, no hicieron nada ilegal. Es su fútbol. Poner 10 tios a defender es feo, pero legal.

Habria que buscar métodos para que los partidos fuesen más dinámicos o tuviesen mas goles. Esa es la clave.

Yo seria partidario de que la amarilla fuese como en rugby: 10 minutos al banquillo expulsado. Al principio de los tiempos en el fútbol no existian las tarjetas, asi que tampoco sería un sacrilegio implantar algo asi.

Respecto a los empates, se podrían tirar penalties y el que ganase se llevase un punto, y el otro nada. Aun asi, los empates son un problema menor en torneos largos. El problema viene en las eliminatorias o fases de grupo cortas, y encima va la UEFA y pone una norma para favorecerlos...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, es que hay 0-0s y 0-0s.
> 
> Es verdad que premiar el partido ayer del Cádiz (Que hasta incluso pudo ganar, ya que generó una ocasión de gol clara, aunque solo una) con un punto parece excesivo, pero reglamentariamente, no hicieron nada ilegal. Es su fútbol. Poner 10 tios a defender es feo, pero legal.
> 
> ...



Ya se hizo una cosa contra el cerocerismo, y fue efectiva: puntuar las victorias con tres puntos. Un equipo especializado en empates tendrá muchos problemas para mantenerse en Primera.

Si un equipo que quiere ganar la Liga no es capaz de ganar muchos partidos en su casa ante equipos como el Rayo, apaga y vámonos.


----------



## Scardanelli (20 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, es que hay 0-0s y 0-0s.
> 
> Es verdad que premiar el partido ayer del Cádiz (Que hasta incluso pudo ganar, ya que generó una ocasión de gol clara, aunque solo una) con un punto parece excesivo, pero reglamentariamente, no hicieron nada ilegal. Es su fútbol. Poner 10 tios a defender es feo, pero legal.
> 
> ...



El Madrid ayer tiene un problema de envergadura y de personalidad. 

El partido de ayer es más posible ganarlo con los cojones de Muller, Raul o incluso Higuain en sus tiempos, que con Panzard. De la misma forma, falta altura para un partido en esta tesitura. El Madrid tuvo ayer un montón de saques de esquina y no hizo una mierda de peligro... al final ya ni centraban...


----------



## Manero (20 Dic 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> ojo que no lo digo por el madrid de hoy, ni digo que lo que voy a decir sea solo para el madrid. Pero creo que al final sacaran alguna medida para ir en contra de estos equipos que ponen el autobus, porque van en contra del espectaculo.
> 
> deberian hacer algo para impedir colocar a 10 personas en una franja de 20 metros en la porteria, o dar mas puntos a las victorias (esto ya se hace y no han cambiado nada)
> 
> por ejemplo una medida seria que 3 personas del equipo contrario nunca pueden pasar del medio del campo (esto es exceisivo pero era para dar una idea)



No recuerdo al madridismo quejarse de los autobuses cuando era Mourinho el que se los colocaba al Barça de Guardiola. Es más, aún hay muchos añorantes entre el madridismo de aquella época Mourinhista en el Bernabéu.

Como he leido que decía más de uno, que cada cual juegue al estilo que más le convenga, porque además siempre hay contratácticas para contrarrestar los autobusazos. Pero claro colocar a un velocista como Vinicius sin espacios, o a un 9 como Benzema que no es rematador pues dificulta abrir los cerrojazos, pero eso critícaselo a Carletto no al Cádiz.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Hazard tiene remedio
> 
> 
> Con su segunda parte contra el Cádiz demuestra que tiene fútbol que aportar al equipo. Tiene cinco meses para voltear su situación en el Madrid.
> ...



Hazard hizo una buena segunda parte, sin cachondeo ninguno.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Hazard hizo una buena segunda parte, sin cachondeo ninguno.



A mi juicio el problema de bajar tanto las espectativas con tal o cual jugador nos puede hacer perder de vista lo que se esperaba de el.

Este jugador vino para ser determinante arriba y ni marco, ni asistio, ni lanzo a puerta siquiera... Que pasa? Que ya nos vale con que corra porque lleva tiempo que ni parece deportista orofesional y verlo moverse ya es un logro. Pero no podemos olvidar que costo 120 millones al club y vino a suplir la baja de Cristiano Ronaldo.

Edito: me perdi lun cacho del primer tiempo y parece que tuvo un remate de cabeza...bueno, en esencia pienso lo mismo


----------



## Scardanelli (20 Dic 2021)

Manero dijo:


> No recuerdo al madridismo quejarse de los autobuses cuando era Mourinho el que se los colocaba al Barça de Guardiola. Es más, aún hay muchos añorantes entre el madridismo de aquella época Mourinhista en el Bernabéu.
> 
> Como he leido que decía más de uno, que cada cual juegue al estilo que más le convenga, porque además siempre hay contratácticas para contrarrestar los autobusazos. Pero claro colocar a *un velocista como Vinicius* sin espacios, o a un 9 como Benzema que no es rematador pues dificulta abrir los cerrojazos, pero eso critícaselo a Carletto no al Cádiz.



Dí que sí, que Javi está muy enfadado porque sus chavales son _atletes _y no entiende de _pusesión_...


----------



## Edu.R (20 Dic 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Ya se hizo una cosa contra el cerocerismo, y fue efectiva: puntuar las victorias con tres puntos. Un equipo especializado en empates tendrá muchos problemas para mantenerse en Primera.
> 
> Si un equipo que quiere ganar la Liga no es capaz de ganar muchos partidos en su casa ante equipos como el Rayo, apaga y vámonos.



Por eso precisamente, a base de empates te vas para abajo. Obviamente el Cádiz va penúltimo y cuenta que en el Bernabeu se va a traer cero puntos, traerse uno está muy bien para ellos, pero siguen penúltimos y en descenso.

Lo de ayer no es la tónica, el Cádiz el año pasado defendía, pero luego contraatacaba muy bien. Ya visteis que el año pasado todo el mundo se acuerda de "la primera parte contra el Cádiz" que se pudieron haber ido 0-3 al descanso, y el Barcelona de Messi no les gano ninguno de los dos partidos (2-1 en Cádiz y 1-1 en Barcelona).

Este año no contraatacan una mierda, por eso llevan 2 victorias en 18 partidos, en el momento que encajan gol, no tienen Plan B prácticamente.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Por eso precisamente, a base de empates te vas para abajo. Obviamente el Cádiz va penúltimo y cuenta que en el Bernabeu se va a traer cero puntos, traerse uno está muy bien para ellos, pero siguen penúltimos y en descenso.



Una máxima muy demostrada de la política dice que el exceso de penalización acarrea corrupción. Empates de un punto y victorias de tres es una penalización que ha funcionado bien. Con empates de cero puntos te vas a encontrar a final de temporada con muchos empatitos raros a uno entre equipos de parte baja de la tabla que jueguen con equipos de la parte media que no se juegan nada.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> A mi juicio el problema de bajar tanto las espectativas con tal o cual jugador nos puede hacer perder de vista lo que se esperaba de el.
> 
> Este jugador vino para ser determinante arriba y ni marco, ni asistio, ni lanzo a puerta siquiera... Que pasa? Que ya nos vale con que corra porque lleva tiempo que ni parece deportista orofesional y verlo moverse ya es un logro. Pero no podemos olvidar que costo 120 millones al club y vino a suplir la baja de Cristiano Ronaldo.
> 
> Edito: me perdi lun cacho del primer tiempo y parece que tuvo un remate de cabeza...bueno, en esencia pienso lo mismo



A ver, ayer no marcó ni asistió nadie.

El tema de gestionar expectativas y precio y tal es más largo plazo. Yo lo único que digo es que en una situación puntual (cuando Ancelotti lo puso por dentro después del descanso) en un contexto muy particular (por cómo había planteado el partido el Cádiz), Hazard jugó todo lo bien que se podía jugar. Y ya está, tampoco me parece una afirmación muy polémica.


----------



## fieraverde (20 Dic 2021)

Que hijos de puta los del Cadic que no se dejan meter gol .


----------



## JimTonic (20 Dic 2021)

Manero dijo:


> No recuerdo al madridismo quejarse de los autobuses cuando era Mourinho el que se los colocaba al Barça de Guardiola. Es más, aún hay muchos añorantes entre el madridismo de aquella época Mourinhista en el Bernabéu.
> 
> Como he leido que decía más de uno, que cada cual juegue al estilo que más le convenga, porque además siempre hay contratácticas para contrarrestar los autobusazos. Pero claro colocar a un velocista como Vinicius sin espacios, o a un 9 como Benzema que no es rematador pues dificulta abrir los cerrojazos, pero eso critícaselo a Carletto no al Cádiz.




hombre el madrid gano la liga jugando al contragolpe con mourinho y de todas formas ese equipo sento las bases de lo que posteriormente seria el mejor equipo del mundo. 

una cosa es jugar al contragolpe con cristiano ronaldo y otra el autobus con el portero de murcilago


----------



## euromelon (20 Dic 2021)

Malas noticias 

Otra vez vater y hazard jugarán contra el bilbado


----------



## JimTonic (20 Dic 2021)

otra cosa que también veo y que hace que la liga sea mas dificil para unos equipos que para otros

contra el madrid, por ejemplo, desde la posicion 4 de la tabla para abajo todo el mundo se cierra. Y saben que ir a ganr un puntito pues vienen muy bien

Entonces los equipos que juegan para adelante lo tienen muy chungo, porque el cadiz no va a armar un autobus contra el getafe.



Deberian hacer algo no por puntos sino por partido, no poder jugar con los 10 jugadores en tu campo, deberia ser como maximo 8 (dos jugadores tendrian que estar siempre en el medio del campo que estarian siempre esperando la bola para tirar el contragolpe). Se generarian muchiiisimos contragolpes y muchos goles y las defensas no serian tan cerradas


----------



## xilebo (20 Dic 2021)

*El Cádiz solo ha perdido un partido contra Barça y Madrid desde que subió a primera*


----------



## Edu.R (20 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> *El Cádiz solo ha perdido un partido contra Barça y Madrid desde que subió a primera*



Pues está todo dicho. Hay equipos que cuando juegan con los grandes sacan muy buenos resultados (Cádiz, Levante...) porque su especialidad es precisamente la que neutraliza las virtudes de esos equipos. Pero luego no saben llevar la iniciativa y se dejan puntos por todos los lados.

Mirad Suecia. Suecia ha ganado a selecciones muy top, pero luego va y pierde con Grecia y Georgia. O el Atleti, que era capaz de ganar en Anfield o eliminar al Bayern, pero luego un año se fue a la Europa League porque no pudo ganar al Qarabaj ni en Azerbaiján ni en el Wanda.

Hay equipos que funcionan de cine cuando no tienen que proponer y que el peso del partido lo lleva el rival, y es lo único que saben hacer bien. 

Lei algo que parecia una tonteria, pero que era muy cierto. Ayer que hubieran expulsado a Casemiro podría habernos hasta venido bien. Si el Cádiz hubiera 'olido sangre', lo mismo habrian tratado de jugar algo, por sentirse "obligados" de alguna forma a intentar atacar, y ahi habriamos tenido más opciones que con 10 jugadores que no salen de su campo ni aun pudiendo.


----------



## Fiodor (20 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Hazard hizo una buena segunda parte, sin cachondeo ninguno.



El problema de ayer fue que Ancelotti no se estudió bien al rival. Pensaba que jugando como siempre se podría ganar al Cádiz. Y dejó a Hazard en la banda la primera parte, así que no hizo nada. Después en el descanso organizó al equipo y dio más libertad de movimiento a Hazard, que jugó prácticamente de segundo punta... De todas formas, Hazad funcionaba bien en la Premier que es un fútbol más abierto y menos defensivo que nuestra Liga. Viéndole jugar ayer, incluso en su aceptable segunda parte, creo que no puede aportar más que Rodrygo o Asensio. No tiene velocidad, ni un gran regate (siempre hace el mismo), ni se atreve con el disparo desde fuera del área...


----------



## pepitoburbujas (20 Dic 2021)

Ya decía un forero que cuidado con partidos como el de ayer. Inconscientemente tendemos a pensar que si hemos ganado a Inter, Sevilla, AtM, etc...pues a estos que son peor equipo les ganamos fácil. Y no es así. 
Ya lo han dicho arriba: el Cádiz vino a defenderse y buscar el 0-0 renunciando a atacar para que no los cogiesen al contragolpe. En tanto que no les marques, este tipo de partidos se vuelven cada vez más difíciles, porque el rival ve que se acerca a su objetivo. Si les metes un gol se les viene el chiringito abajo y les acaban cayendo cuatro. Normalmente jugando a eso acabas palmando, pero ayer les salió bien. Enhorabuena y hasta la próxima.

A mi Hazard me sorprendió para bien. Lo vi demasiado chupón, como siempre. Pero lo noté rápido de movimientos para lo que nos tenía acostumbrados. En la banda no pinta nada. Para mi, cuando más cerca del área rival juegue, mejor. No sé a qué vienen tantas críticas ahora de que no decide partidos, cuando nunca lo ha hecho. Ayer nadie decidió el partido. Ni siquiera Vini, que creo que debería haber intentado más el 1vs1. 

La rémora máxima es Lucas Vázquez de lateral...es terrible. Siempre concede un par de ocasiones por su lado. Ayer, con un rival que renunció al ataque, casi nos meten una. No sabe defender--->no lo pongan ahí. Pero nada, ahí sigue. Como juegue en bilbao, ya sabemos por donde nos van a atacar.


----------



## ccc (20 Dic 2021)

Y estos con las mismas:

Y en su segundo partido con el PSG Ramos ya intentó una chilena: Si llega a ir a puerta... - MarcaTV 

Lo mejor, "... y decian que estaba acabado". 

Pues nada, entre esto y la renovacion de Modric, estamos en el dia de la marmota


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Y estos con las mismas:
> 
> Y en su segundo partido con el PSG Ramos ya intentó una chilena: Si llega a ir a puerta... - MarcaTV
> 
> ...



Si, ha jugado todos los partidos que llego, ayer el partido completo, según dicen físicamente sin problemas, entrena y juega con normalidad, puede durar hasta los 40 por lo que dicen los médicos del PSG, hasta la fecha no ha jugado porque el entrenador no ha querido.


----------



## fieraverde (20 Dic 2021)




----------



## xilebo (21 Dic 2021)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> A mi juicio el problema de bajar tanto las espectativas con tal o cual jugador nos puede hacer perder de vista lo que se esperaba de el.



Por cierto, ya que estamos en un foro de economía: lo que pagamos por Hazard ya no va a volver, juegue bien, mal o regular.

Una vez que está en plantilla en propiedad, lo único que se puede esperar de un futbolista es que juegue mejor que el que jugaría en su lugar, entendiéndose que "el que jugaría en su lugar" no sólo son los jugadores que tenemos, sino también cualquier futbolista que no tenemos pero podríamos tener si vendiésemos a Hazard mañana y nos ahorrásemos su ficha.

Es lo mismo que con Asensio: es un funcionario? Sí. Apuntaba más alto? También. Nos arrepentimos de no haberlo vendido por 80 kilos en 2016? Todos los días. Dicho lo cual: es un buen suplente para el Madrid? Sin ninguna duda.


----------



## xilebo (21 Dic 2021)

*Pronunciamiento oficial del Bernabéu sobre la polémica del sorteo de la Champions*


----------



## Edu.R (21 Dic 2021)

Un dato que me ha hecho muchísima gracia. Al Cádiz le han pitado en lo que va de Liga 5 penalties. A nosotros 1 (Contra el Celta en la jornada 4).

Me resulta raro de cojones, eso si, luego lo de Casemiro es roja y los árbitros nos favorecen   .


----------



## xilebo (21 Dic 2021)

*Los 11 dentro del área*


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (21 Dic 2021)




----------



## fred (21 Dic 2021)

Alaba también fuera.Habría que pegar una paliza al que pensó que era una buena idea adelantar el partido.Sí ya se que es muy ventajista decirlo ahora.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (21 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Hazard tiene remedio
> 
> 
> Con su segunda parte contra el Cádiz demuestra que tiene fútbol que aportar al equipo. Tiene cinco meses para voltear su situación en el Madrid.
> ...



Completamente de acuerdo contigo.

Vamos a decir las cosas claras: Hazard tiene una lesión crónica en el tobillo. Esto le hace muy propenso a multitud de lesiones musculares por compensacion en pisada y carrera. Además de eso, siempre ha sido un tío vago para la musculación y el entrenamiento y con tendencia a engordar. 

En conclusión: Isco 2.0. Ralentiza enormemente el juego y no desequilibra absolutamente nada. La toca muy bien y puede hacer combinaciones de filigrana, pero nada más. Absolutamente nada más. 

Por mí Hazard se puede ir al Newcastle mañana mismo. Ni aporta ni se espera nada de él. La prensa que habla de su gran partido lo hace para meter mierda y bloquear la progresión natural de nuestro único extremo derecho serio hoy por hoy (Rodrygo). Punto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


>




Lleva fichado un año, el Madrid sin tener la firma del futbolista en algún precontrato o lo que sea no se va a poner a ofrecer 200 kilos a otro equipo.

Es una cuestión de imagen y de poder, el PSG quería mandar un mensaje y ha echo todo lo contrario, primero poner en duda el lamentable fair play financiero, un equipo que desestima 200 millones por un jugador que va a perder en un año, no es un club competidor limpio, es una cantidad importantísima de dinero en apoca COVID con la mitad del fútbol quebrado.
El segundo mensaje que manda es que si te quieres ir no vas a poder de ninguna manera, con lo cual los futbolistas se lo piensan.


El año que viene tengo claro que fichamos un lateral, mbappe y sí o si alguien para el centro del campo porque es urgente, y los únicos con talento para el Madrid es Pogba guste más o menos o sea más regular o menos, porque darle el centro del campo a Valverde o camavinga no parece lo más adecuado como organizadores y kroos es un jugador estático.

El rubio ficha por el Bayern seguro y si no a Inglaterra por dinero.


----------



## xilebo (21 Dic 2021)

*Las palabras de Kroos empiezan a tener sentido*


----------



## filets (21 Dic 2021)




----------



## el ruinas II (21 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 878289



tebas es un tipo muy listo y que sabe muy bien donde pisa, pero se esta enfrentando con un peso super-pesado como floren, mira lo que era el hijo de puta de j.m.garcia : el puto amo de la radio deportiva española, pues floren lo retiro de la radio con 58 añitos, el enano de mierda ese aun se acuerda todos los dias que florentino lo retiro de su programa como quien aplasta a una mosca. Tebas esta a otro nivel que garcia, pero florentino es muy jodido


----------



## Xequinfumfa (21 Dic 2021)

¿Estáis viendo el Sevilla-Barça?
1-1 de momento.


----------



## The Replicant (21 Dic 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> ¿Estáis viendo el Sevilla-Barça?
> 1-1 de momento.



un empate es un buen resultado


----------



## Xequinfumfa (21 Dic 2021)

Yo preferiría que palmara el Barça (el Sevilla se va a arrugar a la hora de la verdad; lo hace siempre) pero sí, un empate sería, objetivamente, lo mejor. 

Lo que pasa es que no me fío nada del Sevilla. Están haciendo un partido de mierda y tiene toda la pinta que esto se lo acaba llevando el Barça.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (21 Dic 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Yo preferiría que palmara el Barça (el Sevilla se va a arrugar a la hora de la verdad; lo hace siempre) pero sí, un empate sería, objetivamente, lo mejor.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que no me fío nada del Sevilla. Están haciendo un partido de mierda y tiene toda la pinta que esto se lo acaba llevando el Barça.



No sé, es cierto que el Farsa debe perder siempre.

Ahora bien, este año no es un rival directo y el Sevilla aparentemente sí. Creo que lo mejor es un empate o una victoria del Farsa. 

Así mantenemos al Sevilla a 5 puntos y es que el partido de mañana tiene mala pinta para nosotros : vamos a sacar un equipo de circunstancias, el Athletic ya estuvo a punto de darnos un disgusto en el último partido y vienen de ganar y con ganas de venganza...

Mejor que palme el Sevilla y que el Farsa y sus cuerdos sigan pensando que con fichar a Halaand apañan la ruina que tienen encima.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (21 Dic 2021)

El varsa está jugando algo mejor, y aún encima el nigga del sevilla se ha autoexpulsado...que le hagan una pcr


----------



## DRIDMA (21 Dic 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> El varsa está jugando algo mejor, y aún encima el nigga del sevilla se ha autoexpulsado...que le hagan una pcr





Provocado por la Rata Alba. Le da en el hombro y finge como buena rata malnacida.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (21 Dic 2021)

Aquí se va'ver ostias, tú!

El delantero centro - Rafa Mir- se carga al defensa central - Eric Julay Garcia-

El Cerdilla reparte leña para el invierno con gusto


----------



## pepitoburbujas (21 Dic 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Provocado por la Rata Alba. Le da en el hombro y finge como buena rata malnacida.



Efectivamente el cani lo ha picado y al otro le ha podido el instinto primitivo. Resultado: su equipo con uno menos. Eso no se hace ni en las pachangas de jubilados. Se la guardas y se la devuelves más o menos sutilmente en una jugada posterior, pero lo que hace el rastas es para que le pongan una multa por burro.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Dic 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Efectivamente el cani lo ha picado y al otro le ha podido el instinto primitivo. Resultado: su equipo con uno menos. Eso no se hace ni en las pachangas de jubilados. Se la guardas y se la devuelves más o menos sutilmente en una jugada posterior, pero lo que hace el rastas es para que le pongan una multa por burro.



Pero a ver,yo no entiendo por qué es más grave tirarle el balón que empujar de manera deliberada,sin balón en juego,debe de ser que es más vistoso...si el árbitro es de tarjeta fácil tendría que haber echado a los dos,digo yo...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Dic 2021)

A ver, no digo que se vaya a morir ni nada, pero coger un objeto con las dos manos y tirárselo a un rival a la cara es agresión y por tanto expulsión por mucho que provoque o finja el otro, no me jodas. 

Ha sido el balón porque pasaba por allí, en otras circunstancias igual le tira una bota o una botella de agua.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (21 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero a ver,yo no entiendo por qué es más grave tirarle el balón que empujar de manera deliberada,sin balón en juego,debe de ser que es más vistoso...si el árbitro es de tarjeta fácil tendría que haber echado a los dos,digo yo...



Al cani le deberían haber sacado amarilla, pero el gesto del del sevilla no tiene disculpa. 

Al final buen resultado, y Koundé supongo que sancionado y no jugará el próximo partido. 

A ver nosotros mañana. Tanta baja covidiana es un poco mosqueante.


----------



## Hannibal (21 Dic 2021)

Pues creo que en Sevilla se ha dado el resultado que las.nos convenía después del pinchazo del domingo. Algunos decían que el Farsa está fuera de la lucha por la liga y tal, pero os olvidais 2 factores: los árbitros harán todo lo posible por ayudarles, como los 6+1 minutos de añadido de ahora sin justificación alguna, y por otro lado no dudéis que seguirán comprando jugadores; ya sabemos que es un altavoz político muy poderoso.

Sobre el juego del Farsa en sí, hasta la expulsión su única ocasión clara fue la del gol. No es menos cierto que su principal problema lo tienen arriba; me recuerdan ligeramente a nuestro año tras la marcha de CR. Aunque no tendrán pasta para un Haaland o un Mbappe, si encuentran algún chaval joven de segunda fila que acabe despuntando estaran ahí sin duda alguna.

En todo caso, a ver si mañana sumamos los 3 puntos, porque hay que coger la mayor distancia posible con todos antes del previsible bajón de final de temporada.


----------



## DRIDMA (21 Dic 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues creo que en Sevilla se ha dado el resultado que las.nos convenía después del pinchazo del domingo. Algunos decían que el Farsa está fuera de la lucha por la liga y tal, pero os olvidais 2 factores: los árbitros harán todo lo posible por ayudarles, como los 6+1 minutos de añadido de ahora sin justificación alguna, y por otro lado no dudéis que seguirán comprando jugadores; ya sabemos que es un altavoz político muy poderoso.
> 
> Sobre el juego del Farsa en sí, hasta la expulsión su única ocasión clara fue la del gol. No es menos cierto que su principal problema lo tienen arriba; me recuerdan ligeramente a nuestro año tras la marcha de CR. Aunque no tendrán pasta para un Haaland o un Mbappe, si encuentran algún chaval joven de segunda fila que acabe despuntando estaran ahí sin duda alguna.
> 
> En todo caso, a ver si mañana sumamos los 3 puntos, porque hay que coger la mayor distancia posible con todos antes del previsible bajón de final de temporada.



Lo de mañana es una quimera... me conformo con el empate.


----------



## Hannibal (22 Dic 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Lo de mañana es una quimera... me conformo con el empate.



Pues yo no. Que hay bajas, sí, y que el Athletic es buen equipo, pues también. Pero en San Mamés el Athletic va a dejar huecos atrás, que es justo lo que el Madrid necesita. Es verdad que Nacho no es Alaba, pero si cumple como siempre hace, a poco que los de arriba tengan acierto veo factible, que no fácil, ganar.

P.d. llevamos 20/24 puntos en casa, y 21/24 fuera.


----------



## Roedr (22 Dic 2021)

El Araujo este parece bueno. Floren debería plantearse mangarle algún joven del Farsa. Conseguir centrales buenos es de lo más difícil que hay.


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Dic 2021)

Alaba las pasó reputísimas en el partido de ida, cuando hay delanteros que le van al bulto se nota un huevo que no es un central nato.

El partido de mañana es ganable, ellos además están sin Unai e Íñigo Martínez que son dos de sus tres mejores jugadores fácil y van con el portero del filial porque el suplente de Unai tiene covid también. No digo que vayamos a ganar, pero no es ni mucho menos tan difícil como lo pintáis algunos.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (22 Dic 2021)

El Athletic es duro de cojones , pero no le meten un gol al arcoiris y dejaran espacios atras. 

Yo creo que ganamos facil. 

P.S. El chaval del Barcelona que deberiamos mangarles es Nico. 
Gavi es muy currante y muy pesado, se pasa corriendo los 90 minutos, pero no es nada extraordinario. El hijo de Fran, por el contrario, tiene mucha, pero mucha calidad. Y necesitamos otro mediocentro defensivo como el comer. Yo no me lo pensaba.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (22 Dic 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo contigo.
> 
> Vamos a decir las cosas claras: Hazard tiene una lesión crónica en el tobillo. Esto le hace muy propenso a multitud de lesiones musculares por compensacion en pisada y carrera. Además de eso, siempre ha sido un tío vago para la musculación y el entrenamiento y con tendencia a engordar.
> 
> ...



Cuando tus enemigos alaben algo de ti, ya sabes de que preocuparte...


Hannibal dijo:


> Pues yo no. Que hay bajas, sí, y que el Athletic es buen equipo, pues también. Pero en San Mamés el Athletic va a dejar huecos atrás, que es justo lo que el Madrid necesita. Es verdad que Nacho no es Alaba, pero si cumple como siempre hace, a poco que los de arriba tengan acierto veo factible, que no fácil, ganar.
> P.d. llevamos 20/24 puntos en casa, y 21/24 fuera.



La verdad es que mirandolo mas friamente es cierto que ellos tambien tienen bastantes bajas, que es que juegan hasta con portero del filisl creo...y nosotros seguimos teniendo a Vinicius...
Buena ocasion para ver aCamavi ga y a Valverde y en teoria podria jugar hasta Blanco...


----------



## geremi (22 Dic 2021)

Hay muchas bajas pero se sigue pudiendo sacar un once de garantías, hay que ganar como sea.

Ahora la unidad B tiene que demostrar que pueden ser titulares.


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)

*El ofertón del Dortmund para intentar retener un año a Haaland: le doblaría el sueldo*

Pasaría a cobrar 16 millones en una operación en la que también participaría Puma


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> *El ofertón del Dortmund para intentar retener un año a Haaland: le doblaría el sueldo*
> 
> Pasaría a cobrar 16 millones en una operación en la que también participaría Puma



Lo de pez grande en estanque pequeño..o irse al mar..


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (22 Dic 2021)

A ver si hoy vemos un centro del campo con Kroos de eje y Camavinga y Valverde de interiores. A lo Pirlo - Gatuso - Seedorf. Esa combinación hay que probarla.

Lo malo que volverán a jugar Hazard y/o Jovic y semejantes paquetes se cargan cualquier cosa.


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)

*Noveno positivo en el Madrid*

El canterano *Sergio* *Arribas* se cae del duelo contra el *Athletic* tras dar positivo en coronavirus y no viaja a *Bilbao* para el partido de esta noche.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Dic 2021)

Va a ser un partido duro, no hay que renunciar a nada, pero tampoco hacer un drama si no se gana. Juguemos y veamos que sucede.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (22 Dic 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Provocado por la Rata Alba. Le da en el hombro y finge como buena rata malnacida.



son los valors esos de que hablan


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (22 Dic 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Aquí se va'ver ostias, tú!
> 
> El delantero centro - Rafa Mir- se carga al defensa central - Eric Julay Garcia-
> 
> El Cerdilla reparte leña para el invierno con gusto



El Sevilla siempre ha sido un equipo cerdo de la ostia. Recuerdo a Pablo Alfaro con cariño, el tío era durísimo, además de cerdo, y el muy cabrón era médico ...

O el cabrón del Bilardo cuando vio al médico del Sevilla que iba a atender a un rival que estaba hecho mierda en el céspec:


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Dic 2021)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> El Sevilla siempre ha sido un equipo cerdo de la ostia. Recuerdo a Pablo Alfaro con cariño, el tío era durísimo, además de cerdo, y el muy cabrón era médico ...
> 
> O el cabrón del Bilardo cuando vio al médico del Sevilla que iba a atender a un rival que estaba hecho mierda en el céspec:
> Ver archivo adjunto 879036



Cuando subió de su último descenso estaba hecho unos zorros y la manera que vieron de aguantar en Primera después de haber pasado 3 de los 4 años anteriores en Segunda fue dando leña. Hay que reconocer que les salió bien, y el entrenador de ese equipo, Caparrós, hizo muy buen trabajo en otros equipos con muchas limitaciones después.

La pareja Pablo Alfaro-Javi Navarro era la leche, si no entrabas en el campo dispuesto a morir te comían la moral. De hecho he puesto "Pablo Alfaro Javi Navarro" en google y lo primero que me ha salido ha sido esto:


----------



## filets (22 Dic 2021)

En el minuto 40 del Mallorca-Sevilla, Arango intentó pugnar por un balón dividido, *pero se encontró con el codo de Javi Navarro* en el rostro. El impacto fue tremendo y el venezolano cayó desplomado al suelo. *Sufrió una parada cardiorrespiratoria* y tuvo que ser trasladado al hospital.


----------



## filets (22 Dic 2021)

Se suspendieron partidos pq 5 jugadores sudamericanos llegaron justos a un partido, pero no el de hoy con el RM con 12 bajas y el Bilbao con 2 o 3.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Dic 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> son los valors esos de que hablan



Mira esto:









"La diferencia entre Modric y Jordi Alba": Twitter se rinde al croata por su reacción a esto que le hizo Alves


Partiendo de la base de que la acción de Kounde es totalmente reprobable. En Twitter han recordado esta reacción de Modric a una acción similar.




as.com





Esto se lo hizo Dani Alvés a Modric. La misma jugada. Adivinad el resultado.


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Mira esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ni amarilla para alves  y no os acordais del famoso pelotazo con el pie a la grada del madrid en el bernabeu que hizo Messi ?

Esos son los valors del barcelona


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

Joder anda que no lloráis y eso que no va con vosotros porque no jugábais.

Luego son "otros" los que sólo se quejan y lloran, tócate los cojones


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (22 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Joder anda que no lloráis y eso que no va con vosotros porque no jugábais.
> 
> Luego son "otros" los que sólo se quejan y lloran, tócate los cojones



no estamos llorando, se nos ha metido algo en el ojo.


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> no estamos llorando, se nos ha metido algo en el ojo.



Una viga ASÍN de gorda


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Joder anda que no lloráis y eso que no va con vosotros porque no jugábais.
> 
> Luego son "otros" los que sólo se quejan y lloran, tócate los cojones



Pero es q es lo de siempre, misma jugadas, diferentes criterios por los arbitros, no se mide igual. Como el gol de mbappe en la final de la liga de naciones a españa, otras veces se ha anulado. Mientras siga habiendo criterios dispares, seguira la polemica. Es lo que hay


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Pero es q es lo de siempre, misma jugadas, diferentes criterios por los arbitros, no se mide igual. Como el gol de mbappe en la final de la liga de naciones a españa, otras veces se ha anulado. Mientras siga habiendo criterios dispares, seguira la polemica. Es lo que hay



Pero vamos a ver Xilebo:

Es que aqui siempre estáis con la misma canción de que ayudan al barsa

Y es verdad que le ayudan, pero que tiene cojones que os quéjeis precisamente vosotros, que os ayudan como mínimo lo mismo por no decir que mucho mas.

Estáis echando pestes de esto, cuando es una agresión clara a un veterano que se las sabe todas y le pica para que salte. ¿que tendrían que haberle sacado amarilla a Jordi Alba? Pues claro. Y el otro día expulsar a Casemiro. Y tampoco le expulsaron. Que tendriáis que daros un puntito en la boca coño. Y poner comparativas de acciones de jugadores del barsa pasadas para justificar agresiones como la del francés este que se le va la pinza que te cagas es el colmo.

En fin que si me sigues en el hilo del Aleti yo me suelo quejar poco de los arbitros y nos perjudican más que a vosotros 2 juntos. Pero creo que ni por esas tengo derecho a quejarme. Pero los del Cádiz o equipos pequeños sí tienen derecho y aqui nunca las pían de los abusos que sufren contra Barsa y Madrid.

En fin que como cachondeo pues vale, de puta madre, nos reimos todos. Pero si lo decís en serio sois los menos indicados para quejaros de los favores que le hacen al barsa. Porque además no falla: cada vez que os quejáis luego pasa en vuestro partido lo que el otro día con Casemiro, que os perdonan faltas o tarjetas y a vuestro rival le putean con una decisión a vuestro favor.

Y el gol de Mbappe por mucho que nos joda es válido debido a la norma actual que van a cambiar, porque no tiene ninguna lógica que valgan ese tipo de goles ya que está en fuera de juego y le venga el balón de quién le venga, ya sea rival o compañero, saca provecho de una posición adelantada que desde que nació el fútbol es ilegal. Lo malo será precisamente que la quiten, porque habrán habilitado a Francia a ganar un titulo que el resto no podrán ganar de esa manera. Y lo de los criterios arbitrales es sencillamente que no lo quieren cambiar. Precisamente al arbitro que nombras de la jugada de Mbappé le habían dado el toque por comerse un penalti a Ferrán Torres en el Suecia-España. En lugar de mandarle a la nevera le dieron la final de la nations league. Por eso te digo que lo de los criterios no lo va a arreglar nunca porque no quieren por más cursillos que les dan.


----------



## filets (22 Dic 2021)

La temporada pasada al Madrid le pitaron 3 penaltys
Al Barça 18

pero nos ayudan igual, me lo han dicho los del atleti


----------



## Woden (22 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> La temporada pasada al Madrid le pitaron 3 penaltys
> Al Barça 18
> 
> pero nos ayudan igual, me lo han dicho los del atleti



y este año ni un puto penalty pitado aun creo recordar.


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)

*Con 12 bajas para Bilbao*


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> La temporada pasada al Madrid le pitaron 3 penaltys
> Al Barça 18
> 
> pero nos ayudan igual, me lo han dicho los del atleti



Si siendo líderes no hacéis otra cosa que llorar de los arbitros de lo que ayudan a otros, ¿qué pasaría si estuvierais en su lugar o más abajo en la tabla?

Vamos que ni las madalenas lloran o llorarían tanto no me jodas...y siendo líderes se ponen a llorar de penaltis no pitados tócate los cojones

De los que cometéis vosotros no te interesa hablar, o de tarjetas que os perdonan como a Casemiro o Carvajal, que por cierto ha lesionado a Griezmann aunque a ti te la sude claro


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> *Con 12 bajas para Bilbao*



¿Ceballos no se va del madri?


----------



## ccc (22 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> *Con 12 bajas para Bilbao*



Seamos sinceros, Marcelo, Isco, Arribas, Ceballos y Bale no pintan nada de nada. Lo de Casemiro podria ser hasta una bendicion.

Alaba y Carvajal son bajas y muy importantes: Al final Hazard y 10 mas.

Por otra parte decir, que lo del BCN, su prensa y los fichajes de Ferran Torres, Haaland, Cavani,...es para flipar: Cada dia van a fichar a 100 tios y van a echar sin pagar a Umtiti, Coutinho y toda la basura que cobra pastizales


----------



## Xequinfumfa (22 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> *Noveno positivo en el Madrid*
> 
> El canterano *Sergio* *Arribas* se cae del duelo contra el *Athletic* tras dar positivo en coronavirus y no viaja a *Bilbao* para el partido de esta noche.



Desde marzo del 2020 hasta hoy, ¿alguien me podría indicar si el Barça ha tenido algún caso COVID entre titulares de su primera plantilla?. 

Es para un trabajo del cole. Gracias.


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Ceballos no se va del madri?



No, ha estado los dos ultimos años cedidos en el arsenal y carletto lo ha recuperado para esta temporada, o mejor dicho termino su cesion. El problema que se lesiono en los jjoo de tokio y hasta hace una semana no se habia recuperado


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> No, ha estado los dos ultimos años cedidos en el arsenal y carletto lo ha recuperado para esta temporada, o mejor dicho termino su cesion. El problema que se lesiono en los jjoo de tokio y hasta hace una semana no se habia recuperado



¿pero le quiere alguién? porque ahi tiene menos posibilidades que el utillero


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> La temporada pasada al Madrid le pitaron 3 penaltys
> Al Barça 18
> 
> pero nos ayudan igual, me lo han dicho los del atleti



barullo seguro que en la calle es un tio muy majo y tal y pascual,pero lo que escribe aqui es el topico y lugar comun continuos: que si los del Madrid no se pueden quejar (Franco?),que si que pensaran los clubes pequeños,que si al pobre atleti le roban mucho,que si lo de Casemiro lo hace otro seria roja…bla bla…

cuantas tarjetas rojas directas por una entrada ha recibido un rival del madrid en los ultimos años? por lo visto debe de ser que todos los rivales juegan con una deportividad exquisita contra el Madrid.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (22 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> barullo seguro que en la calle es un tio muy majo y tal y pascual,pero lo que escribe aqui es el topico y lugar comun continuos: que si los del Madrid no se pueden quejar (Franco?),que si que pensaran los clubes pequeños,que si al pobre atleti le roban mucho,que si lo de Casemiro lo hace otro seria roja…bla bla…
> 
> cuantas tarjetas rojas directas por una entrada ha recibido un rival del madrid en los ultimos años? por lo visto debe de ser que todos los rivales juegan con una deportividad exquisita contra el Madrid.



Barullo firma ser quinto con tal de que el Barca sea cuarto, eso lo sabe él, lo sabes tú, lo sé yo y lo sabe todo el Metropolitano que piensa lo mismo.


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Barullo firma ser quinto con tal de que el Barca sea cuarto, eso lo sabe él, lo sabes tú, lo sé yo y lo sabe todo el Metropolitano que piensa lo mismo.



Los cojones firmo eso. 

Otra cosa es que en este país de paletos sólo haya sitio para vosotros 2.

Pero eso no es culpa nuestra


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)

¡Ya tenemos el once oficial del Real Madrid!

Los elegidos por Ancelotti son: *Courtois; Lucas Vázquez, Militao, Nacho, Mendy; Camavinga, Kroos, Valverde; Hazard, Benzema y Vinicius.*


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (22 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> La temporada pasada al Madrid le pitaron 3 penaltys
> Al Barça 18
> 
> pero nos ayudan igual, me lo han dicho los del atleti



No solo nos ayudan, preparan la liga peligrosamente para que las ganemos, me lo ha dicho Simeone


----------



## ccc (22 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> ¡Ya tenemos el once oficial del Real Madrid!
> 
> Los elegidos por Ancelotti son: *Courtois; Lucas Vázquez, Militao, Nacho, Mendy; Camavinga, Kroos, Valverde; Hazard, Benzema y Vinicius.*



La alineacion da miedo: Lucas y Hazard por la misma banda y en la defensa Nacho, que no sabemos como esta.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (22 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> La alineacion da miedo: Lucas y Hazard por la misma banda y en la defensa Nacho, que no sabemos como esta.



se podra decir que sera un desastre, que sera un horror, pero no que será un aburrimiento...


----------



## _Suso_ (22 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> se podra decir que sera un desastre, que sera un horror, pero no que será un aburrimiento...



Como se suele decir, este partido lo vamos a ganar


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Dic 2021)

Hoy veré el partido un ratillo, no os creáis que vuelvo a un hilo de minundis que no tienen ADN, valors ni la posesió.

Visca barca y visca catalunya!!!


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (22 Dic 2021)

Gooooh del Graná!! 2-1ante el atletico


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 Dic 2021)

Enlaces, dadme enlaces...


----------



## ccc (22 Dic 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Enlaces, dadme enlaces...



tiroalpalo


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (22 Dic 2021)

Regarder Athletic Bilbao Real Madrid streaming live Athletic Bilbao vs Real Madrid streaming direct


Regarder Athletic Bilbao Real Madrid Streaming HD Voir Athletic Bilbao vs Real Madrid Live direct Athletic Bilbao vs Real Madrid liens streaming pour regarder le match



www.fcstream.cc




tienes que quitar el adblocker para que te fria a anuncios y luego ya lo pones.


----------



## Edge2 (22 Dic 2021)

Buenas


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Buenas



Buenas noches  vamos de hilo en hilo


----------



## filets (22 Dic 2021)

TOMAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

el paleti pierde

a la mierda antimadridistas follaculerdos antiespañoles


----------



## JimTonic (22 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver Xilebo:
> 
> Es que aqui siempre estáis con la misma canción de que ayudan al barsa
> 
> ...




Yo voy mas alla no es que ayuden al barca, es que van a perjudicar al madrid, ahi han dicho la cifra de 18 penaltis pitados a favor del barca por 3 del madrid (pero es que al barca en temporadas anteriores estuvieron 2 açnos sin pitarle un penalty en contra), es que pretender pensar que ayudan al madrid igual que al barca, es como pensar que el madrid es el equipo del regimen, cuando el nou camp se construyo con ayudas publicas y el bernabeu con bonos de los aficionados


y si quieres podemos entrar en las faltas al borde del area que le pitaban al hormonado que las estadisticas era una cosa desproporcinada, al madrid creo que se pueden contar con los dedos de una mano las que le pitaron en dos temporadas. pero en las radios cuando empiezas a decir datos te cortan diciendo que alli se habla de sentimientos ycambian de tema


No, al madrid nadie le ayuda, y al barca le ayudan constantemente, y pretender igualar ambos equipos es una patraña , pretender relativizar y pensar que ayudan a los dos equipos por igual es la gran patraña existente en el futbol español


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Dic 2021)

Partido muy pero que muy difícil el de hoy.Ya os lo vengo diciendo me conformo desde ya con un empate.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## filets (22 Dic 2021)

Messi consiguio la nacionalidad en un mes
Casemiro necesito un año

Ansu Fati la consiguio en 3 semanas
Fede Valverde necesito año y medio
Vinicius aun no la tiene despues de 2 años

La nacionalidad de Ansu Fati fue concedida en CONSEJO DE MINISTROS








El Consejo de Ministros dará el pasaporte a Ansu Fati el viernes


Está aprobada la nacionalización del joven jugador del Barcelona, que jugará el Mundial Sub-17 con España.



as.com






El Barça es el organo de propaganda del secesionismo catalan y los ERC, JxC y CUPs se dedican a exigir prebendas para el Barça a cambio de aprobar leyes y presupuestos en el congreso
Contra esto ES IMPOSIBLE luchar. Hablamos de politica nacional. El nivel maximo

O te alineas, o te vas. NO HAY OTRA


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Dic 2021)

Joder, estos fueron los que se inventaron no sé de qué virus que rondaba por ahí y no sé qué milongas para que la selección española no jugará en San Mamés y tuvieran que hacerlo en la Cartuja en la pasada Eurocopa jajajajaja! Fue descarado como manipularon las cifras para decir que era imposible que España jugará en la catedral y se quedaron más frescos que una lechuga jajajajaja!! Y los de la federación agacharon la cabeza no vaya a ofenderlos....menuda Patraña y pantomima se montaron jajajajaja!
En fin...!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Woden (22 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> La alineacion da miedo: Lucas y Hazard por la misma banda y en la defensa Nacho, que no sabemos como esta.



Pero es que no hay más, lamentablemente


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (22 Dic 2021)

cejolotti y el chicle???


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 Dic 2021)

Buenas noches, amigos.
A ver si nos echamos un rato agradable y nos olvidamos un poco de los malnacidos que ocupan el gobierno.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (22 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Los cojones firmo eso.
> 
> Otra cosa es que en este país de paletos sólo haya sitio para vosotros 2.
> 
> Pero eso no es culpa nuestra



Buen gol le han anulado a Pufao para dejaros a 1 punto del Barça y que os adelante en un par de jornadas.

Pero si acaso se quejaran porque se escapa el Madrid que está a tropecientos puntos.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (22 Dic 2021)

Amegoooool segarrrroooool


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 Dic 2021)

suputamdre el ameegooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)

golaaaaaaaazo de benzemaaaaa


----------



## Pericoburbujista (22 Dic 2021)

Vaya golazo del Amego..... Joer....


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Dic 2021)

AMEGOOOLL


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (22 Dic 2021)

Madre de Dios !! Que GOLAZO!!


----------



## fachacine (22 Dic 2021)

Qué golazo del amego, macho


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)

El otro dia 90 minuti contra cadiz el madrid no pudo meter ni un gol y hoy en 3 min ya lleva uno


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 Dic 2021)

nah, la liga esta temporada es del RM (salvo debacle).
No digo nada nuevo. Lo se.
No cobro, no pagoc.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Dic 2021)

Pues ya van ganando y el Bilbado tiene números en goles a favor dignos de un equipo en descenso


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Dic 2021)

Saesssss


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (22 Dic 2021)

el extorsionador te derroe


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 Dic 2021)

ala venga, ya podemos quitar el partido


----------



## Señor Moscoso (22 Dic 2021)

2 segarro


----------



## Pericoburbujista (22 Dic 2021)

Segundo del moro...


----------



## Edge2 (22 Dic 2021)

Otro


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Dic 2021)

La rematada el gal y la lesió


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 Dic 2021)

qué patético el bilbadoc, manda webos


----------



## Señor Moscoso (22 Dic 2021)

Partido decidido ya podemos sacar a panzard para lucirlo un poco... ah que está ya en el campo


----------



## Suprimo (22 Dic 2021)

Y el segundo 

A este no se le puede decir que no se deje todo


----------



## Edu.R (22 Dic 2021)

No es fuera de juego porque le da al defensa. Norma paco de mierda que nos favorece


----------



## fachacine (22 Dic 2021)

Qué tremendo inicio, y sospecho que la falta de Casemiro nos está dando mucho dinamismo y velocidad, ya veremos


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> Messi consiguio la nacionalidad en un mes
> Casemiro necesito un año
> 
> Ansu Fati la consiguio en 3 semanas
> ...



A ver, a Ansu Fati (que vive desde niño en España, tampoco lo olvidemos) le dieron la nacionalidad exprés porque al Estado español (a través del CSD) le interesa dársela para que juegue con la selección española lo antes posible. Valverde, Casemiro y Vinicius ya son/eran internacionales con otros países y no servía para nada al interés general dársela, por lo cual no se pueden acelerar . Fue el mismo caso que con Laporte.

Que la ley es una mierda? Pues seguramente, sirve para hacer demasiadas trampas en el fútbol de selecciones, pero tampoco vamos a cambiar la ley general de extranjería de todo un país porque una consecuencia random de cómo está escrita es que a Ansu Fati le dan la nacionalidad antes que a Vinicius.

Y en lo que he escrito esta profunda reflexión, Benzema ha metido dos chicharros...


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (22 Dic 2021)

Pues ya está todo dicho


----------



## Xequinfumfa (22 Dic 2021)

Os lo dije...


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Dic 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Pues ya está todo dicho



No se yoc


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 Dic 2021)

HAY PARTIDO SEÑORES


----------



## Pericoburbujista (22 Dic 2021)

A ver, merengones....

El ÚNICO equipo que ha logrado vencer al RM esta temporada es el Español....


----------



## vurvujo (22 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> El otro dia 90 minuti contra cadiz el madrid no pudo meter ni un gol y hoy en 3 min ya lleva uno



El efecto Nacho


----------



## fachacine (22 Dic 2021)

Partido loco, joder


----------



## Pericoburbujista (22 Dic 2021)

Gol de los etarras...


----------



## Edge2 (22 Dic 2021)

Hay partido...


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (22 Dic 2021)

Joder que locura!!


----------



## Señor Moscoso (22 Dic 2021)

Pedro Sanchez ha levantado el tfno y ha exigido un buen circo hoy


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Dic 2021)

Ahora ya se convertirá en el clásico partido coñazo con un par de ocasiones por equipo, como mucho


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 Dic 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Partido loco, joder



loco y con goles... el partido perfecto para los que no somos de ninguno de los dos equipocs.
a disfrutar


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (22 Dic 2021)

intercambio BRUTAL de golpes


----------



## JimTonic (22 Dic 2021)

que mierda los dos goles sin valors y al contrataque


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Dic 2021)

Nacho ha defendido eso como mi abuela más o menos.


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)

vurvujo dijo:


> El efecto Nacho



Pues en el gol del bilbao, nacho recula demasiado y ahi se aprovecha a tirar


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 Dic 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Ahora ya se convertirá en el clásico partido coñazo con un par de ocasiones por equipo, como mucho



espero que no!!!


----------



## JimTonic (22 Dic 2021)

imparapla


----------



## Xequinfumfa (22 Dic 2021)

Mola!!!!


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 Dic 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> que mierda los dos goles sin valors y al contrataque



pero algo de triangulassió ha habido, OJO


----------



## Hermericus (22 Dic 2021)

Esto acaba asi.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (22 Dic 2021)

Este ritmo es inaguantable para ambos equipos durante todo el partido...Alguien ha de empezar a levantar el pie del acelerador...


----------



## el ruinas II (22 Dic 2021)

me dan tantisimo asco los protoetarras del bilbao que np puedo ver el partido, me cago en dios, nunca pense que un equipo me podia producir mas repulsion que la farça pero el bilbao me da cien veces mas tirria,


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 Dic 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Esto acaba asi.



aguafishtash


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 Dic 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> me dan tantisimo asco los protoetarras del bilbao que np puedo ver el partido, me cago en dios, nunca pense que un equipo me podia producir mas repulsion que la farça pero el bilbao me da cien veces mas tirria,



a mi casi que me caen peor los del Osasuna, que van mendigando ser vajcos


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Dic 2021)

Grasard peta hoy


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Dic 2021)

Fíjate si está loco el partido que Kroos ha pegado un pase de volea con la izquierda de 50m que si lo falla nos meten gol. No da ese pase ni en los entrenamientos, para él debe ser el equivalente de engañar a la mujer con dos travelos tailandeses.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (22 Dic 2021)

Grassard ni.la huele


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 Dic 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Grasard peta hoy



y no te digo nada cuando descubra la Pastelería Patxi de Bilbadoc


----------



## vurvujo (22 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues en el gol del bilbao, nacho recula demasiado y ahi se aprovecha a tirar



Estaba siendo sarcástico.....


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Dic 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Pedro Sanchez ha levantado el tfno y ha exigido un buen circo hoy



A ver cuando le da por exigir un poco de pan...

Empiezo a ver el partido en el min 10 y llevaban ya 3 goles,tenía dudas de si estaban poniendo un resumen de algún partido pasado o algo...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 Dic 2021)

que alguien le pase esto a Hazard


----------



## Pericoburbujista (22 Dic 2021)

Panzard es sucnormal....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Dic 2021)

Pues al final no lo puedo ver, que le vamos hacer.


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> que alguien le pase esto a Hazard
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 879570



Acaba de dejar tirado por velocidad a un defensa del Athletic


----------



## Señor Moscoso (22 Dic 2021)

He visto a un hombre correr por ahi solo hacia la porteris etarra y me ha costado asimilar que era panzard


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (22 Dic 2021)

Joder Grassard


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues al final no lo puedo ver, que le vamos hacer.



Ya te dije que no le hicieras ojitos a la hija de la Araceli


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Dic 2021)

Acabo de ver en Twitter una acción del seboso que no se lo cree ni el, debe de ir ciego de cocaína


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Dic 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> A ver, merengones....
> 
> El ÚNICO equipo que ha logrado vencer al RM esta temporada es el Español....



Jajajajaja! Pues sí es verdad! Grande el Español!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Dic 2021)

La puta madre de Hazard, tiene delante un portero de Segunda B y ni tira.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Dic 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Ya te dije que no le hicieras ojitos a la hija de la Araceli




Lo mismo hoy no me dejaba entrar sin mantener la distancia de seguridad


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues al final no lo puedo ver, que le vamos hacer.



no tienes link?


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (22 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Cuando subió de su último descenso estaba hecho unos zorros y la manera que vieron de aguantar en Primera después de haber pasado 3 de los 4 años anteriores en Segunda fue dando leña. Hay que reconocer que les salió bien, y el entrenador de ese equipo, Caparrós, hizo muy buen trabajo en otros equipos con muchas limitaciones después.
> 
> La pareja Pablo Alfaro-Javi Navarro era la leche, si no entrabas en el campo dispuesto a morir te comían la moral. De hecho he puesto "Pablo Alfaro Javi Navarro" en google y lo primero que me ha salido ha sido esto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 879055



Esa foto es jodidamente mítica ...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 Dic 2021)

TE RIEH?


----------



## Scardanelli (22 Dic 2021)

No está haciendo mal partido Camavinga.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (22 Dic 2021)

Jajajajaa... Panzard se cae porque al correr le pesa la panza y le vence el equilibrio.... Ha sido gracioso... Jajajaj


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (22 Dic 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Desde marzo del 2020 hasta hoy, ¿alguien me podría indicar si el Barça ha tenido algún caso COVID entre titulares de su primera plantilla?.
> 
> Es para un trabajo del cole. Gracias.



Es que el coviz es culé ...

Os persiguen hasta los Biruh


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Dic 2021)

El Alfaro ahora pone cara de no haber roto un plato. Menudo hijoputa, que se lo digan a Capi del betis


----------



## Pericoburbujista (22 Dic 2021)

Al que veo descolocadísimo y despistadísimo es a Valverde....


----------



## fachacine (22 Dic 2021)

No veo clara la posición de Valverde, parece invisible hoy


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 Dic 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Al que veo descolocadísimo y despistadísimo es a Valverde....



Kroos no anda fino tampoco


----------



## Scardanelli (22 Dic 2021)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jajajajaa... Panzard se cae porque al correr le pesa la panza y le vence el equilibrio.... Ha sido gracioso... Jajajaj



¡No te metas con los minusválidos, sinvergüenza !


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Dic 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> El Alfaro ahora pone cara de no haber roto un plato. Menudo hijoputa, que se lo digan a Capi del betis



Le llamaban el carnicero López y eso no era porque tenía una carnicería. Más bien era consecuencia de su agresividad en los terrenos de juego.


Menudo con López! Jajajajaja! De verlo te hacía tragar la saliva el muy jodido!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 Dic 2021)

torito camavinga


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 Dic 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Le llamaban el carnicero López y eso no era porque tenía una carnicería. Más bien era consecuencia de su agresividad en los terrenos de juego.
> Ver archivo adjunto 879597
> 
> Menudo con López! Jajajajaja! De verlo te hacía tragar la saliva el muy jodido!
> Pozdrawiam.



en los 80 había gente así en Polonia?


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Dic 2021)

Va un pelín acelerado pero Camavinga tiene todo el potencial del mundo,solo tiene que pedirle a Vinicius el teléfono de su psicólogo y ver si con el funciona también...


----------



## fachacine (22 Dic 2021)

Yo quitaría a Valverde y pondría a Antonio Blanco haciendo de Casemiro y Camavinga haciendo de Valverde


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> no tienes link?



Gracias, pero es por cuestión de comodidad, tengo la contraseña de Movistar en la app del móvil para los de liga, pero por ocupaciones ahora a mismo no le puedo prestar atención.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Va un pelín acelerado pero Camavinga tiene todo el potencial del mundo,solo tiene que pedirle a Vinicius el teléfono de su psicólogo y ver si con el funciona también...


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)

De mientras el PSG pierde 1-0 en liga contra el lorient, ha entrado ramos en segunda parte


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 Dic 2021)

ya tardaban en pasar el publi-reportaje de PISCINAS NEGRICIUS


----------



## pepetemete (22 Dic 2021)

Vinicius...que feo es el hijoputa


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 Dic 2021)

pepetemete dijo:


> Vinicius...que feo es el hijoputa



es como un pony negro

BLACK PONY RISING


----------



## pepetemete (22 Dic 2021)

Que asco de juego de pases al borde del area. 
Aburren a su puta madre


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Dic 2021)

pepetemete dijo:


> Vinicius...que feo es el hijoputa



Pero mucho además, es un tipo difícil de mirar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> De mientras el PSG pierde 1-0 en liga contra el lorient, ha entrado ramos en segunda parte




Meten a ramos para que haga otra chilena


----------



## pepetemete (22 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> es como un pony negro
> 
> BLACK PONY RISING



No sé tío, todo lo que se me ocurre es muy rasista


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 Dic 2021)

cuándo van a sacarle tarjeta a negricius por FINGIR partido tras partido???


----------



## Edge2 (22 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ya tardaban en pasar el publi-reportaje de PISCINAS NEGRICIUS



Otra...


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Dic 2021)

pepetemete dijo:


> Vinicius...que feo es el hijoputa



Para quienes han visto en el Madrid a gente como Prosinecki,Spasic o Iván Campo no resulta tan impactante


----------



## Xequinfumfa (22 Dic 2021)

Voy a por una pizza y unas birras, chavales. 
Gran partido.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Dic 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Ahora ya se convertirá en el clásico partido coñazo con un par de ocasiones por equipo, como mucho



Eso es lo que estamos teniendo...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (22 Dic 2021)

vinicious muy estático... se mete muy hacia la banda y ahí nohace nada... no sé que le pasa a este chico.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 Dic 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> vinicious muy estático... se mete muy hacia la banda y ahí nohace nada... no sé que le pasa a este chico.



que está más pendiente de tirarse y fingir, que de jugar


----------



## fachacine (22 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> loco y con goles... el partido perfecto para los que no somos de ninguno de los dos equipocs.
> a disfrutar



No me jodas ¿pero tú no eres merengón?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Dic 2021)

Buen partido. Al Madrid le falta una figura arriba, un delantero puro, Benzema ha marcado y jugado bien, pero necesitamos un delantero que no salga del área y vaya bien por arriba, quizá Haaland. El problema es ese, que el Madrid lelga arriba pero no tiene a nadie en el área. Camavinga bien, tiene que relajarse un poco. Vinicius debe dejar de tirarse tanto, pero seguir intentando regatear.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 Dic 2021)

la Danae esta, tiene pinta de ser una señora en la calle... y....


----------



## JohnTitor (22 Dic 2021)

A Vinisiu se le ha acabado el chollo de regatear, los laterales han encontrado la forma de pararle: metiéndole los brazos, el codo, el cuerpo y lo que haga falta con el beneplácito del árbitro.

La última jugada antes del descanso ha sido espectacular, al del bilbao le ha sudado tres cojones el balón.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (22 Dic 2021)

En la segunda parte, Camavinga y Vinicius se van a sacar los rabos. Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Dic 2021)

Vinicius en cuanto ve que ya no puede y va a perder la bola se desploma,lo mismo es cierto que era del barca desde pequeñito...

Bonito el gol de Benzemalo,pero es eso,un golpeo que a veces sale...no mete un gol en jugada individual ni jarto de vino


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 Dic 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> No me jodas ¿pero tú no eres merengón?



yoo? qué va... yo tengo mucha suerte: no soy de ningún equipo.
es más, el futbol hace más de 20 años que me la suda bastante.
Entro aquí por estar con vosotros, que hay buen y sano cashondeo.

La única vez desde entonces que me entró ese gusanillo de querer que ganase un equipo sí o sí, fue hace años cuando aquella eurocopa que participó Islandia.
¿Te acuerdas?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Para quienes han visto en el Madrid a gente como Prosinecki,Spasic o Iván Campo no resulta tan impactante


----------



## ccc (22 Dic 2021)

Bueno, como habeis dicho, no es que comepingas este hace haciendo un gran partido, pero lo veo bien: rapido, buena distribucion,...

Desde hace mucho tiempo me gustaria ver un madrid sin un mediocentro defensivo sin manejo de pelota: Y lo de este anyo de Casemiro es un si vivir; hoy he contado minimo 5 pelotas, en las que Camavinga y Valverde por velocidad y fisico han sabido replegar: ni que decir tiene que Casemiro ni tiene ni esa velocidad, ni la capacidad de jugar de estos dos.

Y a Hazard, lo veo bien, no se si os habeis fijado, pero incluso esta ayudando algo en la parte defensiva: Joder, si sonara la flauta con este tio hasta podriamos aspirar a mas cosas.

Y por cierto, hoy la ausencia de Alaba se esta notando y mucho, pero no en la defensa, sino en la salida de pelota.

Vamos a ver como se nos da: pero si hoy ganamos, tenemos en mi opinion, media liga en el bolsillo, pues solo hay que esperar un nuevo nuevo tropiezo del Sevilla, que se va a dar, pues esta sacando muchos resultados contra equipos de medio pelo por la minima: ayer, por ejemplo, saco un empate y eso que jugaba con el 7 o 8.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 Dic 2021)




----------



## JohnTitor (22 Dic 2021)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> la Danae esta, tiene pinta de ser una señora en la calle... y....



Indepe imparapla enchufadísima.

Eso sí, está bien buena la muy guarra, no me importaría pasarme una noche entera esnifando coca de su coñito y empotrándola con 30ml de viagra en vena.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Bueno, como habeis dicho, no es que comepingas este hace haciendo un gran partido, pero lo veo bien: rapido, buena distribucion,...
> 
> Desde hace mucho tiempo me gustaria ver un madrid sin un mediocentro defensivo sin manejo de pelota: Y lo de este anyo de Casemiro es un si vivir; hoy he contado minimo 5 pelotas, en las que Camavinga y Valverde por velocidad y fisico han sabido replegar: ni que decir tiene que Casemiro ni tiene ni esa velocidad, ni la capacidad de jugar de estos dos.
> 
> ...



análisis certero y *no exento de sano sarcasmo*


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 Dic 2021)




----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)

Acaban de expulsar a ramos por doble amarilla en solo 40 min en el psg lorient q siguen perdiendo el psg 1-0


----------



## JohnTitor (22 Dic 2021)

Por cierto, os gusta la posición donde juega Valverde?

Según tengo entendido esa es su posición natural, pero lo veo desaprovechado y perdido. 

No sé, con esa envergadura, rapidez y contundencia en el juego, debería ser el relevo natural de Casemiro, verlo tan pegado en banda me parece un montón de mierda que no aporta nada salvo algún contra ataque ocasional.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 Dic 2021)

¿Llegaremos a ver 90K personas blancas en un estadio, viendo cómo juegan al fútbol 22 negrocs?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Acaban de expulsar a ramos por doble amarilla en solo 40 min en el psg lorient q siguen perdiendo el psg 1-0



no entendieron la furia española


----------



## fachacine (22 Dic 2021)

Puto Lucas Vater...


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Dic 2021)

Me van a llover piedros pero ese tal Hazard rezuma calidad,solo necesita confianza y un poco de fuerza...


----------



## escаlopez (22 Dic 2021)

Camavinga balón de oro dejcarao.

El Chuster negro. Vaya zurda de seda tiene el chabal. Precisión de relojero suizo. Pases de 30 metros al pie.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (22 Dic 2021)

Puto Lucas

¿Qué coño es eso?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Me van a llover piedros pero ese tal Hazard rezuma calidad,solo necesita confianza y un poco de fuerza...



Si pega otro taconazo que resulte en pérdida + contraataque las piedras se las voy a tirar a él.


----------



## fachacine (22 Dic 2021)

No me está gustando nada esto, estamos especulando con el resultado


----------



## JohnTitor (22 Dic 2021)

Sale Raúl García, a ver cuántas piernas rompe antes de que le saquen amarilla.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (22 Dic 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Me van a llover piedros pero ese tal Hazard rezuma calidad,solo necesita confianza y un poco de fuerza...



Rezumar es la palabra exacta...


----------



## escаlopez (22 Dic 2021)

El muniain ese es el tipico vasco etarra askeroso


----------



## Suprimo (22 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Acaban de expulsar a ramos por doble amarilla en solo 40 min en el psg lorient q siguen perdiendo el psg 1-0



Y otra vec Icardi salvandoles el cvlo a esa banda


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y otra vec Icardi salvandoles el cvlo a esa banda



Ya te digo, ha empatado en el 91 por icardi


----------



## qbit (22 Dic 2021)

Qué buena idea es esa de ponerse bozal para hablar. Así no necesitan taparse la boca.


----------



## Scardanelli (22 Dic 2021)

Vaya hostia le metía a Carletto.


----------



## ccc (22 Dic 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Vaya hostia le metía a Carletto.



Vaya mierda de partido, en especial de segunda parte: Somos el atletico del Cholo? Joder si Hazard esta como en los viejos tiempos de Belgica, jugando de espaldas y a dormir la pelota.

Y no puede cambiar a alguno? Benzema es un autentico horror: Joder es que en vez de quedarse quieto y fijar defensas cae a bandas y jode la jugada con Vini o con Hazard: Es que nadie lo ve? Es que no se esta asociando .... es que estropea 100% la jugada


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Dic 2021)

El Madrid necesita cambios, se ha quedado sin ideas arriba.


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El Madrid necesita cambios, se ha quedado sin ideas arriba.



Desde hace media hora, no ha hecho ni un cambio


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Dic 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Vaya hostia le metía a Carletto.



No tenemos nada el en banquillo. Lo más potable es Jovic y habría que quitar a Vinicius o Benzema.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Dic 2021)

El Bilbao tiene números de un equipo en descenso atacando y ahí podeis ver por qué


----------



## Scardanelli (22 Dic 2021)

Hay gente en el Madrid que no la ha olido en 60 minutos y no hacemos cambios y seguimos con la mierda esa de los extremos abiertos y estáticos que restan. 

Me cago en tu padre, Carletto.


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No tenemos nada el en banquillo. Lo más potable es Jovic y habría que quitar a Vinicius o Benzema.



Pero haz cambios y pierde tiempo, el madrid esta muerto


----------



## Scardanelli (22 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No tenemos nada el en banquillo. Lo más potable es Jovic y habría que quitar a Vinicius o Benzema.



Tienes a Miguel y Jovic, si no eres un alineador puedes hacer cosas. Si eres un imbécil sacas a Mariano, claro.


----------



## qbit (22 Dic 2021)

Vaya pases que fallan.


----------



## escаlopez (22 Dic 2021)

vaya porterazo


----------



## Señor Moscoso (22 Dic 2021)

Comor? Este no es el lucas negro?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 Dic 2021)

alguien me puede explicar qué lleva en la cabeza el 44 del RM??


----------



## escаlopez (22 Dic 2021)

quien es el negro con sombrero cosaco?


----------



## Scardanelli (22 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Pero haz cambios y pierde tiempo, el madrid esta muerto



Al menos eso. Pero este italiano es retrasado. Le molesta pensar. Puedes sacar Miguel de interior por Vinicus... pero sacar a Mariano. Vaya retrasado hijo de puta.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Dic 2021)

Cuidao que os mete un gol alguno de estos


----------



## ccc (22 Dic 2021)

Joder Mariano que malo que es,...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Dic 2021)

Será porque soy un sentimental, pero ver a un hermano pasándosela al otro es medio enternecedor.


----------



## escаlopez (22 Dic 2021)

Real Negrid


----------



## Scardanelli (22 Dic 2021)

Vaya pelotazo de Mariano, solo un cerdo italiano puede sacar a ese inútil.


----------



## Scardanelli (22 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Joder Mariano que malo que es,...



Sacar a ese tío es para echar al imbécil del italiano. Vaya hijo de puta.


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Dic 2021)

Vaaa Piter, regatea, onvre


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)

3 min de descuento


----------



## Señor Moscoso (22 Dic 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Vaya pelotazo de Mariano, solo un cerdo italiano puede sacar a ese inútil.



Qué te pasa con carleto? Es uno di noi


----------



## fachacine (22 Dic 2021)

¿Cómo perdona eso Jovic?


----------



## escаlopez (22 Dic 2021)

camavinga tiene zurda maradoniana un guante de seda


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Dic 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> ¿Cómo perdona eso Jovic?



Porque es un fardo


----------



## escаlopez (22 Dic 2021)

cuando el madrid gana en san mames siempre gana la liga asi que esto esta finiquitado

a por el triplete


----------



## Suprimo (22 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> 3 min de descuento



El Bilbao no mete gol ni con una tercera parte


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Dic 2021)

Yo no sé si el Madrid arriba va desganado o es que son malos, lo kroos pero sobretodo lo de jovic, es de juzgado de guardia.


----------



## Scardanelli (22 Dic 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> ¿Cómo perdona eso Jovic?



Lamentable disparo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Dic 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Porque es un fardo



Pues la pared que la ha tirado a Kroos ha sido canela fina, fina...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (22 Dic 2021)

LO siento hamijos me aburria me he puesto a ver tias jamonas y se me ha ido el santo al cielo


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)




----------



## escаlopez (22 Dic 2021)

benzema hablando en la entrevista post partido sigue hablando como si llevara 5 meses en españa el jodio


----------



## Fiodor (22 Dic 2021)

Al final ha costado pero se ha ganado un buen partido... Sobre todo la primera parte... Han llegado demasiado tarde los cambios y eso ha podido costar la victoria... Con todas las bajas, esta victoria vale oro...


----------



## escаlopez (22 Dic 2021)

el entrevistaddor le dice feliz navidad a un moro


----------



## Glokta (22 Dic 2021)

Que me acuerdo de los haters del amego


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Dic 2021)

Grande el Real, sí señor! Más líderes todavía!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Dic 2021)

El reportero se la ha jugado al desearle feliz Navidad al amego. No olvidemos que si alá no le hubiera concedido el don del fútbol estaría enrolado en el isis


----------



## fachacine (22 Dic 2021)

Ramos expulsado, 2 amarillas en 4 minutos   expulsión 27 de su carrera, menudo zoquete nos hemos quitado de encima


----------



## escаlopez (22 Dic 2021)

benzema balon de plata dejcarao

el de oro pa camabinga que su zurdita es oro


----------



## DRIDMA (22 Dic 2021)

Ahí se ganan ligas.


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Dic 2021)

Y éste era un campo de los más duros que visitar!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Scardanelli (22 Dic 2021)

Lo mejor del partido Camavinga, que tiene jerarquia y, además, flow de brodel.

Además de eso, Mendy y Militao pueden ser los mejores defensores del mundo con mucha tranqulidad. Mendy te anula una banda él solo. Es una superioridad insultante.


----------



## Scardanelli (22 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Pues la pared que la ha tirado a Kroos ha sido canela fina, fina...



Apoya muy bien siempre, pero hay que definir.


----------



## JohnTitor (22 Dic 2021)

Pues estos partidos con el calbo los perdíamos o nos lo empataban en el 82 eh?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (22 Dic 2021)

escаlopez dijo:


> el entrevistaddor le dice feliz navidad a un moro



ahí se la ha jugado podría haberlo degollado con un segarro


----------



## fachacine (22 Dic 2021)

Bueno hoy con Panzard ha habido algún brote verde pero tampoco para echar cohetes, sigo prefiriendo a Bale o a Rodrygo


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Dic 2021)

Bueno, hasta el año que viene no tendremos más fútbol así que a disfrutar de estas fiestas y feliz navidad para la familia madridista.....para vosotros también colchoneros y culés jajajajaja! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## escаlopez (22 Dic 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Lo mejor del partido Camavinga, que tiene jerarquia y, además, flow de brodel.
> 
> Además de eso, Mendy y Militao pueden ser los mejores defensores del mundo con mucha tranqulidad. Mendy te anula una banda él solo. Es una superioridad insultante.



y como se alternarán rudiger alaba y militao el año que viene?? problema a la vista los tres están a nivel maximo


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Dic 2021)

No me olvido del gran amigo pericoburbujista y mucha suerte para el español el año que viene ...feliz navidad!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Dic 2021)

Bueno, se ha sufrido de alguna manera, pero con oficio son tres puntazos y los demas que ganen, si pueden.


----------



## escаlopez (22 Dic 2021)

yo veo al madrid muy flojo la verdad

pero los demas van flojisimos

anda que si nos la quita el sevilla madre mia que mal rollo


----------



## Hermericus (22 Dic 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Esto acaba asi.




Lo dije al marcar el Athetic.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (22 Dic 2021)

Lo mejor el resultado. Tengamos en cuenta las bajas, etc. Luego:

- El mejor Camavinga. Tocando de primera y con precisión, lo cual es la auténtica salud en fútbol. Recuperó balones importantes. Muy bien.
- Militao el jefe en defensa. Recemos para que no se lesione, porque este sí que no tiene sustituto.
- Mendy bien, pero suele hacer de vez en cuando una cagada tipo pasar el balón desde el lateral al centro que me hiela la sangre, pero bien en general. Desde que volvió él y Carvajal la defensa mejoró mucho.
- L. Vázquez: horripilante, como de costumbre en defensa. Estaba yo pensando en la primera parte "bueno, hoy no está subiendo mucho y no interviene demasiado, mejor así". Pero en la segunda ha emergido en todo su esplendor con pérdidas de balones terroríficas que no nos han costado un gol porque en el otro equipo los delanteros eran Venus y Serena.
- Hazard lo intenta pero le falta. Ha perdido balones por hacer el gilipollas con taconcitos. 

No me ha gustado el mamoneo de pasarse el balón sin profundidad esperando que acabase el partido así. Eso lo puedes hacer en los últimos minutos, pero no desde que te pones por delante en el marcador. Hasta el último momento pensé que nos iban a empatar. El bilbao dando un poco de ascopena defendiendo con el 1-2 para salir al contraataque ellos.

La liga, prácticamente ganada. Para champions no nos da, me temo.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (22 Dic 2021)

Hala Madrid, hermanos madridistas y feliz navidad para todos!!!!

A 8 del segundo y 18 del Barça, madre mía de mi vida...


----------



## Scardanelli (22 Dic 2021)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Qué te pasa con carleto? Es uno di noi



A veces hay que ser duro con la familia.


----------



## ccc (22 Dic 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Lo mejor del partido Camavinga, que tiene jerarquia y, además, flow de brodel.
> 
> Además de eso, Mendy y Militao pueden ser los mejores defensores del mundo con mucha tranqulidad. Mendy te anula una banda él solo. Es una superioridad insultante.



A mi Camavinga me ha gustado, igual que Valverde, pero hay que decir que a dia de hoy se genera mas con los 3 titulares que con estos 3: Faltan automatismos. Eso si el chaval me gusta, si le dieran minutos creo que seria muy grande; pero con partidos como los de hoy se va a comer banquillo y largo tiempo y es que el italiano va a seguir con las suyas y se va a asegurar la liga para quedarse otro anyo en madrid.

Lo dije desde el comienzo de la temporada, tenemos la defensa del mundo, teniendo al top-1 en su posicion a Mendy (defensivo claro), a un top-3 (militao), a Alaba (Top-10) y a Carvajal (Top-7): Por supuesto hablamos a nivel defensivo, porque si evaluamos a Alaba en su parte de salida de pelota, posibilidades de jugar lateral e incluso de mediocentro, estamos hablando de un top-5.


----------



## qbit (22 Dic 2021)

Y Benzema goleando, para amargura de varios.


----------



## Scardanelli (22 Dic 2021)

escаlopez dijo:


> y como se alternarán rudiger alaba y militao el año que viene?? problema a la vista los tres están a nivel maximo



Supongo que con la polivalencia de Alaba. Creo que lo pones de 5 y no es peor que Casemiro, ni que nadie. O de interior izquierda. Es una salvajada donde lo pongas.


----------



## JohnTitor (22 Dic 2021)

escаlopez dijo:


> y como se alternarán rudiger alaba y militao el año que viene?? problema a la vista los tres están a nivel maximo



Se habla de una defensa de 3 en un supuesto de caso de que acabara viniendo empapé y haland.

La verdad es que ver a esos tres bichos juntos debe ser un espectáculo.


----------



## Scardanelli (22 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> A mi Camavinga me ha gustado, igual que Valverde, pero hay que decir que a dia de hoy se genera mas con los 3 titulares que con estos 3: Faltan automatismos. Eso si el chaval me gusta, si le dieran minutos creo que seria muy grande; pero con partidos como los de hoy se va a comer banquillo y largo tiempo y es que el italiano va a seguir con las suyas y se va a asegurar la liga para quedarse otro anyo en madrid.
> 
> Lo dije desde el comienzo de la temporada, tenemos la defensa del mundo, teniendo al top-1 en su posicion a Mendy (defensivo claro), a un top-3 (militao), a Alaba (Top-10) y a Carvajal (Top-7): Por supuesto hablamos a nivel defensivo, porque si evaluamos a Alaba en su parte de salida de pelota, posibilidades de jugar lateral e incluso de mediocentro, estamos hablando de un top-5.



No puedes comparar CMK con nadie. Y les ha llevado su tiempo ser un centro del campo histórico.

De Camavinga, que lo veo más interior que mediocentro, me parece que ha jugado con una jerarquía brutal.

En la defensa estoy de acuerdo. Mendy y Militao son una locura. Te permiten muchas licencias.

De Alaba no creo que central sea su mejor posición. Le falta envergadura y ataca mejor que defiende. Lo veo en el medio.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Dic 2021)

Al ritmo que van no les gana ni dios y acaban la liga con 90 pvntos


----------



## Señor Moscoso (22 Dic 2021)

Predator ha estado tímido, se ve que tenía órdenes de no cagarla o aún mejor, se lo ha propuesto él mismo temiendo una vendetta de carleto. Ha jugado mucho atrás y ha estado un poco blandito pero se ve que es ultratop, al final del partido podrían haber sacado a blanco y haberlo liberado más o algo así.


----------



## IVNP71 (23 Dic 2021)

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Hannibal (23 Dic 2021)

Cabe recordar que nuestro partido es adelantado; sólo Athletic y Madrid han jugado 19 partidos, así que lo de los 8 puntos tiene trampa. Y hay que recordar que hemos superado un mes de diciembre muy complicado no sólo por los rivales, sino por lo apretado del calendario, y para colmo con medio equipo con bicho. La segunda parte ha sido mala; personalmente eché mucho en falta mirar más a portería en los ratos que se tuvo el balón. 

En resumen, el buen juego del Madrid quizá no está siendo continuo, pero los resultados sí, y en momentos como este es lo que importa. Mientras lo del partido de Cádiz y la segunda parte de hoy no se mantenga después del parón, no tiene importancia alguna.

Sobre nombres, muy buen partido de Camavinga, Hazard y sí, Benzemá. Me hace gracia que muchas veces ni nombramos al amego, a pesar de todos los puntos que nos da. Por otro lado, buen partido en general de todo el bloque que ha defendido muy bien; algo muy difícil con tantos cambios. Esto dice mucho del trabajo de Angelote, a pesar de lo que digan algunos.

Respecto al futuro, y siendo optimistas, buen descanso para Modric, Alaba y Casemiro. Lo que no sé es si estos 10 días serán suficientes para Vini, que está más quemado que un porro en una orgia podemita. 

Y aunque no me gusta mucho hablar de los rivales, si alguien nos dice que en la jornada 18 Farsa y Pateti estarían fuera de Champions, le diríamos que cambiara de camello. Pero es más, en el mejor caso sólo 1 de ellos podría acabar la primera vuelta en Champions.

No me quiero despedir sin desear feliz Navidad a todos los habituales de este hilo, y que paséis buenas fiestas con la familia. ¡Hala Madrid!


----------



## DRIDMA (23 Dic 2021)




----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Dic 2021)

A mi la sensacion que me da es que falta gol, el Madrid ha estado acertado en esas dos ocasiones de gol que un buen delantero como Benzema ha sabido enchufar, pero el resto del partido ha sido flojo del Madrid arriba, sin dificultad por llegar arriba, pero con apagon de ideas en cuanto llegaban cerca del area rival, en muchas ocasiones es que directamente no habia nadie en el area del Bilbao, estaban todos los jugadores del Madrid por banda o en 3/4 de la cancha. Hace falta repito, un delantero tanque. Jovic es un sin sangre.


----------



## escаlopez (23 Dic 2021)

Odegard 8==>oLacazette


----------



## IVNP71 (23 Dic 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Joder, no me había fijado bien detrás de la portería del portero del Athletic como hay aficionados que en cuánto marca Benzema se levantan celebrando con las manos en alto el gol muy curioso para ser en la catedral que apenas suelen ir madridistas.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Dic 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Cabe recordar que nuestro partido es adelantado; sólo Athletic y Madrid han jugado 19 partidos, así que lo de los 8 puntos tiene trampa.



Lo que tiene trampa es la temporada del Sevilla. Sí, está sacando adelante los partidos de liga, pero en Champions ha hecho el ridículo contra rivales que son, en su conjunto, más o menos como un equipo medio de la liga española.

Quicir, el Sevilla no vive en dos realidades paralelas, son el mismo equipo que juega liga y Champions. Han hecho una primera vuelta cojonuda en cuanto a puntos, pero eventualmente los resultados en liga irán en regresión hacia la suma de sus resultados de liga y Champions, que no da para mantenernos el ritmo.

El Atleti y el Barça a 6-7 partidos es una barbaridad. Una regla útil de abuelo cebolleta es que si sacas al perseguidor más puntos que jornadas quedan, no te pillan ni de coña. Ahora mismo están a 17 y 18 puntos y les quedan 20 jornadas, están a puntito de llegar al punto de no retorno.


----------



## Roedr (23 Dic 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Joder, no me había fijado bien detrás de la portería del portero del Athletic como hay aficionados que en cuánto marca Benzema se levantan celebrando con las manos en alto el gol muy curioso para ser en la catedral que apenas suelen ir madridistas.
> Pozdrawiam.



Hay noticias de nuestro amigo ApoloCreed? ;-)


----------



## Roedr (23 Dic 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Ramos expulsado, 2 amarillas en 4 minutos   expulsión 27 de su carrera, menudo zoquete nos hemos quitado de encima



Bueno, como empiece a atacar nuestra defensa por alto en la eliminatoria con el PSG vamos a ver quién se ríe más.


----------



## Roedr (23 Dic 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



¿Este no golpeo no os parece comparable al gol de Roberto Carlos contra Francia?. No curva tanto la trayectoria, pero el golpeo es más difícil al ser en movimiento. 

Amigues: este gol es para la historia del fútbol.


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Dic 2021)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Lo mejor del partido Camavinga, que tiene jerarquia y, además, flow de brodel.
> 
> Además de eso, Mendy y Militao pueden ser los mejores defensores del mundo con mucha tranqulidad. Mendy te anula una banda él solo. Es una superioridad insultante.



Pero ejjque dicen los comentaristas que mendy en ataque es un zote. Melasuda, el defensa lo que tiene que hacer es defender y ya si eso aparecer en ataque de vez en cuando. Mendy, Curtua y 9 más.

Y que conste que para mí el mejor lateral ha sido Roberto Carlos.


----------



## manutartufo (23 Dic 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Esto acaba asi.



Lo clavaste


----------



## hijodepantera (23 Dic 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Lo mejor el resultado. Tengamos en cuenta las bajas, etc. Luego:
> 
> - El mejor Camavinga. Tocando de primera y con precisión, lo cual es la auténtica salud en fútbol. Recuperó balones importantes. Muy bien.
> - Militao el jefe en defensa. Recemos para que no se lesione, porque este sí que no tiene sustituto.
> ...



Venus y Serena...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 Dic 2021)

camavinga da mas velocidad en el juego que casemiro. 

a vinicius el viejo tenía que haberle dado algún descanso en partidos como el cadiz en casa. He visto cosas de panzard interesantes. Solo con un hazard parecido al del chelsea el madrí tendrá opciones de ganar la champions. Con benzema y vini no nos llega.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 Dic 2021)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> A mi la sensacion que me da es que falta gol, el Madrid ha estado acertado en esas dos ocasiones de gol que un buen delantero como Benzema ha sabido enchufar, pero el resto del partido ha sido flojo del Madrid arriba, sin dificultad por llegar arriba, pero con apagon de ideas en cuanto llegaban cerca del area rival, en muchas ocasiones es que directamente no habia nadie en el area del Bilbao, estaban todos los jugadores del Madrid por banda o en 3/4 de la cancha. Hace falta repito, un delantero tanque. Jovic es un sin sangre.




tiros a puerta

bilbao 2

real madrid 7


----------



## Fiodor (23 Dic 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> camavinga da mas velocidad en el juego que casemiro.
> 
> a vinicius el viejo tenía que haberle dado algún descanso en partidos como el cadiz en casa. He visto cosas de panzard interesantes. Solo con un hazard parecido al del chelsea el madrí tendrá opciones de ganar la champions. Con benzema y vini no nos llega.



Vinicius no debería ser siempre titular. Los rivales le tienen muy estudiado y cada vez que intenta un regate, tiene a dos o tres rivales encima. Algunos partidos debería salir la segunda parte y pillar al rival cansado. O cambiarse de banda a mitad del partido. Mientras menos previsible sea el Madrid, menos facilidades tendrán los rivales para preparar el partido...


----------



## DRIDMA (23 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Este no golpeo no os parece comparable al gol de Roberto Carlos contra Francia?. No curva tanto la trayectoria, pero el golpeo es más difícil al ser en movimiento.
> 
> Amigues: este gol es para la historia del fútbol.



Si lo mete Messi piden el Balón de oro del 22.


----------



## Roedr (23 Dic 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Pero ejjque dicen los comentaristas que mendy en ataque es un zote. Melasuda, el defensa lo que tiene que hacer es defender y ya si eso aparecer en ataque de vez en cuando. Mendy, Curtua y 9 más.
> 
> Y que conste que para mí el mejor lateral ha sido Roberto Carlos.



¿Os acordáis de la verbena en defensa del inicio de temporada?. No sé, Mendy arregla tantas cosas a atrás que creo que sólo un LI de la talla histórica de Marcelo o Roberto Carlos le quitaría el puesto. Bueno, bien pensado muchos entrenadores amarretes pondrían a Mendy antes. 

Yo creo que nuestra defensa la hacen fuerte Militao&Mendy, no Alaba.


----------



## Ulises 33 (23 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver Xilebo:
> 
> Es que aqui siempre estáis con la misma canción de que ayudan al barsa
> 
> ...



Que si, luego miras el saldo de tarjetas, y penaltis y lo que dices se va a tomar por culo. Siempre con el rollo de no quejarse, un equipo que en saldo de penaltis está de los ultimos de las principales ligas europeas, cuenta otra historieta, como las que cuenta Jorge Javier Castaño.
Tiene guasa lo de Casemiro, una amarilla como tantas para que no se hable de dos penaltis.
Un penalti pitado en un año en toda la liga pitado por el árbitro, eres como Jota Jordi.


----------



## Ulises 33 (23 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lo que tiene trampa es la temporada del Sevilla. Sí, está sacando adelante los partidos de liga, pero en Champions ha hecho el ridículo contra rivales que son, en su conjunto, más o menos como un equipo medio de la liga española.
> 
> Quicir, el Sevilla no vive en dos realidades paralelas, son el mismo equipo que juega liga y Champions. Han hecho una primera vuelta cojonuda en cuanto a puntos, pero eventualmente los resultados en liga irán en regresión hacia la suma de sus resultados de liga y Champions, que no da para mantenernos el ritmo.
> 
> El Atleti y el Barça a 6-7 partidos es una barbaridad. Una regla útil de abuelo cebolleta es que si sacas al perseguidor más puntos que jornadas quedan, no te pillan ni de coña. Ahora mismo están a 17 y 18 puntos y les quedan 20 jornadas, están a puntito de llegar al punto de no retorno.



Al SEvilla lo veo fundido, en los segundo tiempos fundido contra el Madrid, contra el Villareal y Atletico, contra el Barcelona hizo una mierda.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (23 Dic 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Joder, no me había fijado bien detrás de la portería del portero del Athletic como hay aficionados que en cuánto marca Benzema se levantan celebrando con las manos en alto el gol muy curioso para ser en la catedral que apenas suelen ir madridistas.
> Pozdrawiam.



La radio decia que al sustituir a Benzema se retiro entre aplausos. Se ve que su estilo de juego ha gustado a pesar del escudo de su camiseta. Supongo que ahi tambien influye el papel que tengas en el campo (a Redondo siempre le abuchearon) o tu imagen creada fuera del campo real o no (CR tampoco caia bien). Por ejemplo gente como Baul, solia salir aplaudido de San Mames , al menos los primeros años.


----------



## filets (23 Dic 2021)

Termina el RM el año 2021 con 2 penaltis en 41 partidos en competiciones nacionales. El peor dato junto al Elche. 
Uno de esos dos penaltis a favor del Elche, se lo pitaron en contra al Madrid


----------



## Ulises 33 (23 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> La radio decia que al sustituir a Benzema se retiro entre aplausos. Se ve que su estilo de juego ha gustado a pesar del escudo de su camiseta. Supongo que ahi tambien influye el papel que tengas en el campo (a Redondo siempre le abuchearon) o tu imagen creada fuera del campo real o no (CR tampoco caia bien). Por ejemplo gente como Baul, solia salir aplaudido de San Mames , al menos los primeros años.



NO lo dijo la radio, es verdad, vi el partido y la gente aplaudió y Benzema le devolvió los aplausos, hay que reconocerlo, un diez para la afición.


----------



## Ulises 33 (23 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> Termina el RM el año 2021 con 2 penaltis en 41 partidos en competiciones nacionales. El peor dato junto al Elche.
> Uno de esos dos penaltis a favor del Elche, se lo pitaron en contra al Madrid



Calle, calle, que el Madrid no se puede quejar nunca, le favorecen como a los catalanes indepes.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (23 Dic 2021)

El Sevilla también perderá jugadores por la Copa de África.

No sé, no creo que nadie, aparte de nosotros, llegue a los 80 puntos. Y entonces para ganar nos haría falta una segunda vuelta poco mejor que la del Barça o Atleti.


----------



## JohnTitor (23 Dic 2021)

A día de hoy el único equipo que le puede disputar la liga al Madrid es el propio Madrid, el ejemplo mas claro lo tuvimos el año pasado con el pateti, que en la primera vuelta hizo 50 puntos y luego le dio la pájara y pasó de tener un colchón de 12 puntos a jugársela literalmente en el último minuto del último partido.

Llegarán derrotas y empates, pero si se mantiene la regularidad esto se va a ganar por inercia. Carleto debería empezar a hacerles creer a los suplentes que tienen un papel importante, como la famosa unidad b con sisú, porque realmente tendrían que ser ellos los que deberían mantener esto a flote mientras nos jugamos lo gordo en Champions.

Y al Sevilla le venía larguísimo estar en Champions y disputando liga, ya se ha visto que no puede mantener el ritmo, Europa League y gracias. Todos los años pasa igual, que si Sevilla, Real Sociedad, Villarreal, llorencia (  ) etc... van a disputar la liga y al final es lo de siempre, se funden y todo queda en madrid-pateti-varsa y gana el que mejor esté de los tres.

Con la liga bien encarrilada nos debería dar para tener jugadores descansados en Champions y por qué no, optar también a la puta copa del rey de mierda. A mi este trofeo me la suda, pero si caemos en Champions al menos podríamos optar al doblete mientras el varsa se pelea por los puestos de conference league  

Como diría er sholo, partido a partido.


----------



## euromelon (23 Dic 2021)

A ver si lucas pilla un covid 

El es el verdadero virus del equipo


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (23 Dic 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Le llamaban el carnicero López y eso no era porque tenía una carnicería. Más bien era consecuencia de su agresividad en los terrenos de juego.
> Ver archivo adjunto 879597
> 
> Menudo con López! Jajajajaja! De verlo te hacía tragar la saliva el muy jodido!
> Pozdrawiam.



Peor era el lateral aquel con cara de buen niño, Toni creo que se llamaba, sus compañeros decían que era tan cabrón que tenían que vigilar hasta en los entrenamientos, porque iba a lesionar hasta en los estiramientos.

Le pegó una entrada Koeman de las que marcan época, lo persiguió un par de veces y no llegó a pillarlo, y a la tercera lo cazó a lo bestia y lo expulsaron. Aquel día se le acabó algo de tontería.


----------



## Malvender (23 Dic 2021)

El Madrid ha perdido 4 puntos con los dos últimos clasificados: Cádiz y Levante


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo creo que nuestra defensa la hacen fuerte Militao&Mendy, no Alaba.



Alaba es un futbolista extraordinario pero un central bueno a secas, lo que pasa es que tiene una salida de balón que Militao y Mendy no tienen y así se complementa bien con ellos.

En lugar de fichar a un medio o a un extremo a precio de caviar, yo miraría más por fichar a un buen central joven y mover a Alaba más arriba. Si no nos sale bien, pues se le vuelve a poner de central, que tampoco es una tragedia.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (23 Dic 2021)

Yo creo que Carletto sabe que van a venir Haaland y Mbappe en verano y que el Madrid va a acabar jugando con un 3-5-2 a partir de la temporada que viene. 

Courtois
Mendy-Alaba-Militao
Casemiro-Kroos-Modric-Vinicius-Mbappe
Benzema-Haaland

Me da a mí que vamos a ese modelo.


----------



## DRIDMA (23 Dic 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Yo creo que Carletto sabe que van a venir Haaland y Mbappe en verano y que el Madrid va a acabar jugando con un 3-5-2 a partir de la temporada que viene.
> 
> Courtois
> Mendy-Alaba-Militao
> ...



Menos pajiplantillas y a centrarse en el presente, a ver qué se inventa para dar descanso a Modric que veo que se nos cae el tinglao en la segunda vuelta.


----------



## Th89 (23 Dic 2021)

Pues si no hacen el gilipollas, y el Spaguetti rota un poco, Copa y Liga se podrían ganar fácil. En España no hay rival.

La Champions es harina de otro costal, estamos un escalón por debajo de Bayern y cía.


----------



## DRIDMA (23 Dic 2021)

Th89 dijo:


> Pues si no hacen el gilipollas, y el Spaguetti rota un poco, Copa y Liga se podrían ganar fácil. En España no hay rival.
> 
> La Champions es harina de otro costal, estamos un escalón por debajo de Bayern y cía.



Vamos a empezar por la Supercopa que es lo primero.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Dic 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Vamos a empezar por la Supercopa que es lo primero.



La Supercopa es el Teresa Herrera pero no lo parece porque se juega en enero. Yo llevaría al Castilla a ese invento.


----------



## el ruinas II (23 Dic 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> me dan tantisimo asco los protoetarras del bilbao que np puedo ver el partido, me cago en dios, nunca pense que un equipo me podia producir mas repulsion que la farça pero el bilbao me da cien veces mas tirria,



no me importa reconocer que soy un bocachancla, pero esta ovacion de s.mames a benzema hay que valorarla como un rasgo que jamas tendran las cerdas culerdas, pido disculpas a algun aficionado del athletic que se haya sentido insultado


----------



## DRIDMA (23 Dic 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> no me importa reconocer que soy un bocachancla, pero esta ovacion de s.mames a benzema hay que valorarla como un rasgo que jamas tendran las cerdas culerdas, pido disculpas a algun aficionado del athletic que se haya sentido insultado



Esa afición ha sido capaz de reventar un minuto de silencio por una víctima de ETA, para mí son escoria.


----------



## Roedr (23 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Alaba es un futbolista extraordinario pero un central bueno a secas, lo que pasa es que tiene una salida de balón que Militao y Mendy no tienen y así se complementa bien con ellos.
> 
> En lugar de fichar a un medio o a un extremo a precio de caviar, yo miraría más por fichar a un buen central joven y mover a Alaba más arriba. Si no nos sale bien, pues se le vuelve a poner de central, que tampoco es una tragedia.



Opino igual. El Madrid debería sondear una OPA hostil por Araujo.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (23 Dic 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Vamos a empezar por la Supercopa que es lo primero.



Y no olvidemos que cada fase de la supercopa es un unico partido. Y a un partido cualquiera gana


----------



## Roedr (23 Dic 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> no me importa reconocer que soy un bocachancla, pero esta ovacion de s.mames a benzema hay que valorarla como un rasgo que jamas tendran las cerdas culerdas, pido disculpas a algun aficionado del athletic que se haya sentido insultado



No hay ovación en el mundo que haga olvidar su apoyo histórico a la ETA. Son basura inhumana.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (23 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> La Supercopa es el Teresa Herrera pero no lo parece porque se juega en enero. Yo llevaría al Castilla a ese invento.



El Teresa Herrera en sus buenos tiempos levantaba más expectación que la supercopa de hoy, no le quepa a ustec duda


----------



## DRIDMA (24 Dic 2021)

Pues nada, Ferrán Torres es el nuevo Pelé.


----------



## DRIDMA (24 Dic 2021)




----------



## Hannibal (24 Dic 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Pues nada, Ferrán Torres es el nuevo Pelé.



Creo que dije alguna vez durante la Eurocopa que Ferrán era de mis favoritos de la selección. A diferencia de los últimos fichajes que han hecho, éste no es cojo.

Eso sí, es un jugador que destaca por su rapidez, y creo que no pega mucho en el estilo del Farsa. Básicamente le va a pasar lo que a Vinicius frente al Cádiz, pero con menos regate obviamente. He leído que igual le usan de falso 9 en lugar de extremo porque es el puesto de Denguelé, lo cual me cuadra aún menos porque es lo opuesto a Benzemá. No es que no tenga buen trato de balón ni le falte gol, pero está a eones del amego.

En resumen, es un buen jugador pero le llevará tiempo adaptarse, y mejora lo que tienen porque su plantilla deja que desear, pero en el Madrid no sería titular indiscutible al menos de primeras.

Eso sí, lo curioso es que nadie se pregunte de dónde coño sacan 55 kilotones con una deuda del 200% del presupuesto. Por mucho acuerdo con cvc que tengan.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Dic 2021)

Malvender dijo:


> El Madrid ha perdido 4 puntos con los dos últimos clasificados: Cádiz y Levante



Coincidencia que seguramente fueron los dos equipos que fueron al Bernabeu a plantar el equipo dentro de su area los 90 min.


----------



## euromelon (24 Dic 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Creo que dije alguna vez durante la Eurocopa que Ferrán era de mis favoritos de la selección. A diferencia de los últimos fichajes que han hecho, éste no es cojo.
> 
> Eso sí, es un jugador que destaca por su rapidez, y creo que no pega mucho en el estilo del Farsa. Básicamente le va a pasar lo que a Vinicius frente al Cádiz, pero con menos regate obviamente. He leído que igual le usan de falso 9 en lugar de extremo porque es el puesto de Denguelé, lo cual me cuadra aún menos porque es lo opuesto a Benzemá. No es que no tenga buen trato de balón ni le falte gol, pero está a eones del amego.
> 
> ...



Es un jugador nivel Europa league


----------



## Chispeante (24 Dic 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> no me importa reconocer que soy un bocachancla, pero esta ovacion de s.mames a benzema hay que valorarla como un rasgo que jamas tendran las cerdas culerdas, pido disculpas a algun aficionado del athletic que se haya sentido insultado



Menos aplausitos a Benzema y más respeto a las víctimas de los miserables de ETA (que ahora para algunos son gente honrada y el problema de España es la Guerra Civil).

Y ya que estoy, dos comentarios de fútbol y del Madrid que para eso es este hilo. El primero es comentar un dato histórico que pone aún más en valor lo que está haciendo Karim. Ahora mismo está a 9 goles de igualar a Di Stefano y convertirse en el tercer máximo goleador de la historia del Real Madrid. Su falta de carisma y su estilo de juego es un serio hándicap para un jugador que tiene unas cifras de locura. 

El segundo asunto para reflexionar es si sería conveniente plantearse una cesión de Miguel Gutiérrez a algún equipo de Primera en vista de que no parece que vaya a jugar demasiado. Es joven y promete y no está en una edad demasiado conveniente para echarse a perder en el banquillo o seguir sumando partidos en el Castilla. ¿Tenemos un nuevo caso Hakimi-Reguilón?.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (24 Dic 2021)

Chispeante dijo:


> El segundo asunto para reflexionar es si sería conveniente plantearse una cesión de Miguel Gutiérrez a algún equipo de Primera en vista de que no parece que vaya a jugar demasiado. Es joven y promete y no está en una edad demasiado conveniente para echarse a perder en el banquillo o seguir sumando partidos en el Castilla. ¿Tenemos un nuevo caso Hakimi-Reguilón?.



Miguel Gutiérrez es uno de los "culpables" del desastre de defensa que teníamos a principio de temporada. No es que sea su culpa, de ahí las comillas, pero era blandísimo en defensa y los rivales lo sabían y lo buscaban con saña. Tiene buena zurda y todo lo que queráis, pero yo no veo nada claro que pueda jugar de defensa en un equipo de élite, desde luego no ahora y tengo dudas a largo plazo también.

Entre Reguilón y Hakimi hay mucha diferencia. Reguilón jugó un par de ratos por el inicio de la decadencia de Marcelo, pero a mí personalmente no me parece tan bueno. En el Madrid sería un buen suplente y ya, los 30 kilos que pagó el Tottenham es mucho dinero que rechazar por un suplente. Hakimi es otra cosa, para su edad tiene un CV que asusta e incluso cuando jugó con el Madrid, que tenía creo que 18 años y estaba más verde que una pera, se veía que ahí había algo gordo. Tendríamos que haber largado a Carvajal, pero claro, a ver quién hace eso a un canterano de juego y conducta ejemplares cuyo único pero es su propensidad a lesionarse.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Miguel Gutiérrez es uno de los "culpables" del desastre de defensa que teníamos a principio de temporada. No es que sea su culpa, de ahí las comillas, pero era blandísimo en defensa y los rivales lo sabían y lo buscaban con saña. Tiene buena zurda y todo lo que queráis, pero yo no veo nada claro que pueda jugar de defensa en un equipo de élite, desde luego no ahora y tengo dudas a largo plazo también.
> 
> Entre Reguilón y Hakimi hay mucha diferencia. Reguilón jugó un par de ratos por el inicio de la decadencia de Marcelo, pero a mí personalmente no me parece tan bueno. En el Madrid sería un buen suplente y ya, los 30 kilos que pagó el Tottenham es mucho dinero que rechazar por un suplente. Hakimi es otra cosa, para su edad tiene un CV que asusta e incluso cuando jugó con el Madrid, que tenía creo que 18 años y estaba más verde que una pera, se veía que ahí había algo gordo. Tendríamos que haber largado a Carvajal, pero claro, a ver quién hace eso a un canterano de juego y conducta ejemplares cuyo único pero es su propensidad a lesionarse.




exacto, ni reguilon ni gutierrez son titulares para un equipo de élite.


----------



## ccc (25 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Miguel Gutiérrez es uno de los "culpables" del desastre de defensa que teníamos a principio de temporada. No es que sea su culpa, de ahí las comillas, pero era blandísimo en defensa y los rivales lo sabían y lo buscaban con saña. Tiene buena zurda y todo lo que queráis, pero yo no veo nada claro que pueda jugar de defensa en un equipo de élite, desde luego no ahora y tengo dudas a largo plazo también.
> 
> Entre Reguilón y Hakimi hay mucha diferencia. Reguilón jugó un par de ratos por el inicio de la decadencia de Marcelo, pero a mí personalmente no me parece tan bueno. En el Madrid sería un buen suplente y ya, los 30 kilos que pagó el Tottenham es mucho dinero que rechazar por un suplente. Hakimi es otra cosa, para su edad tiene un CV que asusta e incluso cuando jugó con el Madrid, que tenía creo que 18 años y estaba más verde que una pera, se veía que ahí había algo gordo. Tendríamos que haber largado a Carvajal, pero claro, a ver quién hace eso a un canterano de juego y conducta ejemplares cuyo único pero es su propensidad a lesionarse.



Es que Hakimi en una defensa con 3 centrales es el mejor carrillero del mundo; con una defensa de 4 su talento se diluye, pero eso no significa que pueda progresar y mejorar; en el madrid una defensa de 3 no tiene sentido, pero como he dicho antes, los jugadores con el paso del tiempo pueden mejorar su rigor defensivo, por lo que seguramente en el madrid estan arrepentidos de como se ha desarrolado el tema del lateral derecho y es que tenemos a Carvajal renovado a LP, a Odriozola cedido, a Hakimi vendido y a Vazquez renovado: el resultado es un autentico desastre.

Reguilon hubiera sido como dices un buen suplente, pero como tb has recalcado rechazar >30M es dificil. Tb hay que decir que Mendy puede resultar el mejor fichaje porque es el mejor defensor del mundo y delante tiene a Vini, jugador que no necesita la ayudas del lateral para desbordar o para condicionar defensas. En mi opinion, esa banda derecha puede competir con cualquier rival top del planeta. Aqui el problema lo tienes para abrir defensas tipo Cadiz: En ese caso, Mendy es un 0 a la izquierda y de Vini estan pendientes 3 jugadores del equipo contrario y no puede desarrollar todo su juego: Aqui un tio como Alaba podria ayudar para abrir el campo, dar buenos centros y mejorar la distribucion. Creo que por ahi viene la contratacion de un defensa top para el anyo que viene: En mi opinion, es que los 3 se disputen minutos en la defensa y que Alaba termine jugando algunos partidos en el centro del campo y termine algunas segundas partes jugando de lateral.


----------



## Roedr (25 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Es que Hakimi en una defensa con 3 centrales es el mejor carrillero del mundo; con una defensa de 4 su talento se diluye, pero eso no significa que pueda progresar y mejorar; en el madrid una defensa de 3 no tiene sentido, pero como he dicho antes, los jugadores con el paso del tiempo pueden mejorar su rigor defensivo, *por lo que seguramente en el madrid estan arrepentidos de como se ha desarrolado el tema del lateral derecho y es que tenemos a Carvajal renovado a LP, a Odriozola cedido, a Hakimi vendido y a Vazquez renovado: el resultado es un autentico desastre.*
> 
> Reguilon hubiera sido como dices un buen suplente, pero como tb has recalcado rechazar >30M es dificil. Tb hay que decir que Mendy puede resultar el mejor fichaje porque es el mejor defensor del mundo y delante tiene a Vini, jugador que no necesita la ayudas del lateral para desbordar o para condicionar defensas. En mi opinion, esa banda derecha puede competir con cualquier rival top del planeta. Aqui el problema lo tienes para abrir defensas tipo Cadiz: En ese caso, Mendy es un 0 a la izquierda y de Vini estan pendientes 3 jugadores del equipo contrario y no puede desarrollar todo su juego: Aqui un tio como Alaba podria ayudar para abrir el campo, dar buenos centros y mejorar la distribucion. Creo que por ahi viene la contratacion de un defensa top para el anyo que viene: En mi opinion, es que los 3 se disputen minutos en la defensa y que Alaba termine jugando algunos partidos en el centro del campo y termine algunas segundas partes jugando de lateral.



Así es en el LD las cosas han salido al revés que con los centrales, todo mal. Y eso que es un puesto mucho más fácil de cubrir.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Dic 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Yo creo que Carletto sabe que van a venir Haaland y Mbappe en verano y que el Madrid va a acabar jugando con un 3-5-2 a partir de la temporada que viene.
> 
> Courtois
> Mendy-Alaba-Militao
> ...



Eso es más un 3-3-4.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (25 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Es que Hakimi en una defensa con 3 centrales es el mejor carrillero del mundo; con una defensa de 4 su talento se diluye, pero eso no significa que pueda progresar y mejorar



En su única temporada en el primer equipo Achraf jugaba en defensa de 4 y de lo que yo recuerdo su problema no era defender, era atacando, que metía unos centros que eran auténticos melones y en general elegía bastante mal al llegar al último cuarto (lo que no dejaba de ser normal, era muy joven). Pero como digo, no recuerdo que defiendera particularmente mal. Sí recuerdo que se desmarcaba de puta madre, sabía cuándo subir, cuándo aguantar, y cuándo salir disparado al espacio. Si tiene cualidades para el juego posicional en ataque, debería tenerlas para el juego posicional en defensa, es cuestión de echarle horas 

En el Dortmund creo que también jugaba sobre todo en defensa de 4, aunque a veces lo ponían de centrocampista directamente. Pero vaya, que acaba de cumplir 23 años, todavía hoy está en edad de aprender, y no te digo ya hace un par de temporadas.


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Dic 2021)

Y además se folla a la tía esa de la tele. Un crack el adraf o como pollas se escriba.
Feliz y muy cristiana navidad para él y su familia


----------



## ccc (25 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> En su única temporada en el primer equipo Achraf jugaba en defensa de 4 y de lo que yo recuerdo su problema no era defender, era atacando, que metía unos centros que eran auténticos melones y en general elegía bastante mal al llegar al último cuarto (lo que no dejaba de ser normal, era muy joven). Pero como digo, no recuerdo que defiendera particularmente mal. Sí recuerdo que se desmarcaba de puta madre, sabía cuándo subir, cuándo aguantar, y cuándo salir disparado al espacio. Si tiene cualidades para el juego posicional en ataque, debería tenerlas para el juego posicional en defensa, es cuestión de echarle horas
> 
> En el Dortmund creo que también jugaba sobre todo en defensa de 4, aunque a veces lo ponían de centrocampista directamente. Pero vaya, que acaba de cumplir 23 años, todavía hoy está en edad de aprender, y no te digo ya hace un par de temporadas.



El problema de Achraff en su primera temporada con el madrid era que simplemente muy joven (como tu has ficho): no puedes sacar ninguna conclusion, unicamente que el chaval parecia tener condiciones (al igual que el Peter Federico, el Miguel gutierrez o muchos otros); en el Dortmund jugo de carrillero y/o de extremo (e incluso en ambas bandas), pero ya te digo que no jugo de lateral clasico en un tipico esquema 4x4x2: eso si en el Dortmund ya estaba en el top-3 de mejores laterales; tb estaba claro que en el madrid con 4x4x2 iba a sufrir y entre pitos y flautas, el madrid lo vendio. Y Conte lo pillo en su tipico esquema y termino de explotar. Sin embargo, en mi opinion, el PSG ha pagado un traspaso fuera de mercado y para meterlo de lateral, con lo que no podra descuidar su banda a nivel defensivo y por tanto no podra explotar todo su potencial ofensivo, que es lo que le hace un jugador extraordinario (no he visto muchos partidos del PSG, pero ya me imagino cual sera su problema).


----------



## Harkkonen (26 Dic 2021)

----------------Courtois

Mendy-Militao-Rudiger-Alaba

-------------Case----Kroos

Mbappe--Benzema--Vinicius

----------------Haaland


Mendy, Militao, Rudiger y Casemiro como rocas defensivas...

Alaba, Kroos, Benzema para crear fútbol...

Mbappe, Vini y Haaland para destruir...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 Dic 2021)

ccc dijo:


> El problema de Achraff en su primera temporada con el madrid era que simplemente muy joven (como tu has ficho): no puedes sacar ninguna conclusion, unicamente que el chaval parecia tener condiciones (al igual que el Peter Federico, el Miguel gutierrez o muchos otros);



A fuerza de ver mucho fútbol (tampoco digo que esté orgulloso), se vuelve más fácil ver si un jugador vale o no. Achraf, incluso cuando jugaba en el Madrid con 18-19 años se veía a kilómetros que iba a ser profesional en equipos buenos el tiempo que quisiera. Simplemente se ve... Si Vinicius, o Higuaín en su época, no meten un gol al arcoiris pero se mueven como se mueven en un campo de fútbol (o se movía, en el caso de Higuaín) está claro que ahí hay futbolista. Si se tiene cabeza para el juego y actitud el resto viene sólo. Ojo, tampoco quiere decir que vayas a ser balón de oro, a Higuaín le faltó un último pasito para ser élite de verdad, pero si todos los canteranos/jóvenes salieran como Higuaín ganaríamos la Champions todos los años.

Luego, claro, hay jugadores que valen pero no se ven venir a kilómetros, no quiere decir que si no destacas muy joven ya no vales, pero para mí Achraf tenía un potencial muy superior a Peter y Miguel a la misma edad.


----------



## Harkkonen (26 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A fuerza de ver mucho fútbol (tampoco digo que esté orgulloso), se vuelve más fácil ver si un jugador vale o no. Achraf, incluso cuando jugaba en el Madrid con 18-19 años se veía a kilómetros que iba a ser profesional en equipos buenos el tiempo que quisiera. Simplemente se ve... Si Vinicius, o Higuaín en su época, no meten un gol al arcoiris pero se mueven como se mueven en un campo de fútbol (o se movía, en el caso de Higuaín) está claro que ahí hay futbolista. Si se tiene cabeza para el juego y actitud el resto viene sólo. Ojo, tampoco quiere decir que vayas a ser balón de oro, a Higuaín le faltó un último pasito para ser élite de verdad, pero si todos los canteranos/jóvenes salieran como Higuaín ganaríamos la Champions todos los años.
> 
> Luego, claro, hay jugadores que valen pero no se ven venir a kilómetros, no quiere decir que si no destacas muy joven ya no vales, pero para mí Achraf tenía un potencial muy superior a Peter y Miguel a la misma edad.



Miguel si no llega a ser un gran lateral izquierdo, será un gran interior izquierdo.

Tiene una técnica y visión de juego brutales.

La duda para el lateral es el físico...


----------



## xilebo (26 Dic 2021)




----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Dic 2021)

Me encanta el Marsa y su radio Torino. El Gran Gavi, el gran Ricky puig( ya desaparecido), el gran Pedri, etc. Nos golean en Europa pero el año que viene ya verán, no tenemos un duro, pero el año que viene ya verán. Algunos no se acuerdan de quienes eran en Europa antes de los ronaldinho , etoo , el niña las hormonas, etc. Ahora dicen que siempre han sido un grande en Europa, claro que si.

PD, que no falta lo del deporte femenino, hay que subvencionar deportes que no tienen interés, parece que no se dan cuenta que no hay negocio para todo, solo para unos pocos , se creerán que el fútbol femenino tendrá millones de seguidores como el masculino, mira que le están poniendo publicidad y dinero, menos mal que es el espectador el que elige.


----------



## Roedr (26 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


>



Portada certera. Creo que no lo ponderemos los suficiente. Posiblemente la gran consolidación ha sido la de Militao, no la de Vini. Es central y acapara menos atención, pero lo de este chico ha sido lo mejor que nos pasado en años y no lo reconocemos lo suficiente. Es uno de los puestos más difíciles de cubrir en el Madrid, y lo de este tío casi que está a la altura de Ramos.


----------



## Roedr (26 Dic 2021)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Me encanta el Marsa y su radio Torino. El Gran Gavi, el gran Ricky puig( ya desaparecido), el gran Pedri, etc. Nos golean en Europa pero el año que viene ya verán, no tenemos un duro, pero el año que viene ya verán. Algunos no se acuerdan de quienes eran en Europa antes de los ronaldinho , etoo , el niña las hormonas, etc. Ahora dicen que siempre han sido un grande en Europa, claro que si.
> 
> PD, que no falta lo del deporte femenino, hay que subvencionar deportes que no tienen interés, parece que no se dan cuenta que no hay negocio para todo, solo para unos pocos , *se creerán que el fútbol femenino tendrá millones de seguidores como el masculino, mira que le están poniendo publicidad y dinero, menos mal que es el espectador el que elige.*



que va... ellos saben que eso será siempre una mierda a nivel de espectadores. Lo que esperan es de una forma u otra captar las subvenciones indirectas vía impuestos que recibe todo lo 'feminista'.


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Portada certera. Creo que no lo ponderemos los suficiente. Posiblemente la gran consolidación ha sido la de Militao, no la de Vini. Es central y acapara menos atención, pero lo de este chico ha sido lo mejor que nos pasado en años y no lo reconocemos lo suficiente. Es uno de los puestos más difíciles de cubrir en el Madrid, y lo de este tío casi que está a la altura de Ramos.



¿Altura de RAmos? RAmos ha sido muy bueno, pero tenía también grandes cagadas, penaltis chorras y expulsiones idiotas. Hubo épocas que era raro que no hiciera una tontería. Cuando lo ficharon hubo youtubers que dijeron que en Portugal decían de este brasileño que sería mejor que Pepe, este niño de las cometas tiene un futuro muy bueno para el fútbol por lo que ya está demostrando. Otro que ha aguantado la mierda prensa deportiva de este país.


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> que va... ellos saben que eso será siempre una mierda a nivel de espectadores. Lo que esperan es de una forma u otra captar las subvenciones indirectas vía impuestos que recibe todo lo 'feminista'.



Lo sé, solo les interesa lo que les pagan y sus manías, cuando tenemos periodistas que se jactan de decir, no me preparo un programa de radio pero soy antimadridista, pues este es el nivel.


----------



## Roedr (26 Dic 2021)

Los expertos en fútbol cuántico del foro me han dicho varias veces que no, pero yo creo que Mendy podría aprender el puesto de central. Un pareja Militao/Mendy y plantamos la defensa en el centro de campo. Lo importante son las condiciones físicas y técnicas, y yo creo que el chico sería capaz de aprender a posicionarse y esperar como un central. Con un par de monstruos de centrales nos podríamos permitir laterales técnicos ofensivos.


----------



## Roedr (26 Dic 2021)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿Altura de RAmos? RAmos ha sido muy bueno, pero tenía también grandes cagadas, penaltis chorras y expulsiones idiotas. Hubo épocas que era raro que no hiciera una tontería. Cuando lo ficharon hubo youtubers que dijeron que en Portugal decían de este brasileño que sería mejor que Pepe, este niño de las cometas tiene un futuro muy bueno para el fútbol por lo que ya está demostrando. Otro que ha aguantado la mierda prensa deportiva de este país.



Yo creo que en este foro se subestima mucho lo que ha sido Ramos. Yo es el mejor central que he visto en mi vida. 

Contra el PSG, lo que más me acojona es Ramos atacando nuestra defensa de cabeza. No tenemos antídoto para eso, salvo Courtois.


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo creo que en este foro se subestima mucho lo que ha sido Ramos. Yo es el mejor central que he visto en mi vida.
> 
> Contra el PSG, lo que más me acojona es Ramos atacando nuestra defensa de cabeza. No tenemos antídoto para eso, salvo Courtois.



NO es subestimar, es decir todo lo que ha hecho, lo bueno y lo malo, tuvo épocas que hacía sus cagadas habituales, como otras donde estuvo magnífico en defensa y metiendo goles importantes. ES normal, un jugador tiene épocas, bueno, hay uno que no, que es Dios aunque se esté arrastrando por EUropa desde hace por lo menos 5 años, es bajito y lo hormonaron para que pudiera correr, ese nunca juega mal, aunque pierda un chorro de balones y les metan 8.


----------



## Roedr (26 Dic 2021)

ok, seguro que tienes razón, pero digo reconvertirlo a central, no a LD. Yo creo que no es un paso atrás pasar a de lateral a central, más bien lo contrario.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 Dic 2021)

Mendy no es cojo con la derecha, eh. Creo que leí en alguna parte que por una lesión gorda que tuvo de juvenil le tocó aprender a darle con la derecha porque con la izquierda le molestaba, y sí se nota.

Para 50 partidos al año, pues no, pero para parche en 10 a lo mejor sí. Lo único que sí es verdad es que alteras los automatismos que tiene con Alaba. Pero claro, antes de poder mover a Mendy a otra posición tienes que tener a un buen lateral izquierdo suplente, o a un buen central que supla a Alaba cuando pase al lateral. Pa poner a Nacho de central, a Alaba por la izquierda, y a Mendy por la derecha, mejor pones a Nacho en la derecha y acabas antes.


----------



## Hannibal (26 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> ok, seguro que tienes razón, pero digo reconvertirlo a central, no a LD. Yo creo que no es un paso atrás pasar a de lateral a central, más bien lo contrario.



Ramos empezó de lateral derecho.
Ahora bien, Mendy adolece de un defecto vital que le impide ser central, al menos de momento: la salida de balón. Si ya como lateral todos los partidos hace una cagada importante, de central no lo quiero imaginar.


----------



## Roedr (26 Dic 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ramos empezó de lateral derecho.
> Ahora bien*, Mendy adolece de un defecto vital que le impide ser central, al menos de momento: la salida de balón*. Si ya como lateral todos los partidos hace una cagada importante, de central no lo quiero imaginar.



Sí, eso es verdad. Pero lo importante es ser diferencial. Es decir, Marcelo y RC no eran perros de presa en defensa, pero lo compensaban con lo que hacían arriaba. Mendy es tan difícil de franquear que esto puede compensar una mala salida de balón. Imagínate, Miltao&Mendy con la defensa veinte metros más arriba. Seríamos una apisonadora.


----------



## JohnTitor (26 Dic 2021)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Me encanta el Marsa y su radio Torino. El Gran Gavi, el gran Ricky puig( ya desaparecido), el gran Pedri, etc. Nos golean en Europa pero el año que viene ya verán, no tenemos un duro, pero el año que viene ya verán. Algunos no se acuerdan de quienes eran en Europa antes de los ronaldinho , etoo , el niña las hormonas, etc. Ahora dicen que siempre han sido un grande en Europa, claro que si.
> 
> PD, que no falta lo del deporte femenino, hay que subvencionar deportes que no tienen interés, parece que no se dan cuenta que no hay negocio para todo, solo para unos pocos , se creerán que el fútbol femenino tendrá millones de seguidores como el masculino, mira que le están poniendo publicidad y dinero, menos mal que es el espectador el que elige.



Lo del varsa en competiciones europeas va tomando la misma forma que las reescrituras de la historia a convenir. 

Mucha gente no quiere acordarse que celebraron como locos el gol de chilena de Rivaldo que les daba el pase para ir a competir a la Champions... Yo viví la época de los holandeses con Gaspar y Núñez, el campo nuevo sacando pañoladas jornada tras jornada, caos institucional, cualquier equipo les pintaba la cara, derroche de dinero para traer porquerías, enfrentarse dialécticamente al Madrid como cortina de humo, pitos a su querido Cruyff, etc... y eso es lo que les espera a esta gente.

Messi ha hecho mucho daño mas allá de lo económico porque han vivido gracias a la genialidad de un tío y a la alineación de planetas con el equipo que tuvo Guardiola, muchas generaciones han crecido con Messi y piensan que están a la altura del Madrid y los grandes de Europa y que las críticas son culpa de la caverna que somos unos envidiosos. Ellos se van a acordar de Leo cada día, nosotros pasamos página con Cristiano y esperando al siguiente ídolo.

Ahora no tienen un proyecto deportivo con el que puedan atraer a un jugador top (Haland se pilló un mosqueo de cojones al caer eliminado en Champion pero eh, seguro que le atrae jugar la Europa League con el varsa, que Laporta se lleva muy bien con Mino) y con la intromisión de los clubes estado y la deuda que tienen tampoco pueden atraer jugadores simplemente con el dinero.

A esto hay que sumarle el nuevo Bernabéu, la posible llegada de empapé y vete a saber qué mas en 2022, un Carleto que espero que no se desinfle y un equipo cada vez mas sólido y con mejor pinta con gente interesante que viene de abajo (no son Gavi o Pedri pero nos las tendremos que apañar  )

En resumen, que pilléis palomitas.


----------



## Roedr (26 Dic 2021)

JohnTitor dijo:


> Lo del varsa en competiciones europeas va tomando la misma forma que las reescrituras de la historia a convenir.
> 
> Mucha gente no quiere acordarse que celebraron como locos el gol de chilena de Rivaldo que les daba el pase para ir a competir a la Champions... Yo viví la época de los holandeses con Gaspar y Núñez, el campo nuevo sacando pañoladas jornada tras jornada, caos institucional, cualquier equipo les pintaba la cara, derroche de dinero para traer porquerías, enfrentarse dialécticamente al Madrid como cortina de humo, pitos a su querido Cruyff, etc... y eso es lo que les espera a esta gente.
> 
> ...



Muy buen resumen ;-)


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Dic 2021)

JohnTitor dijo:


> Lo del varsa en competiciones europeas va tomando la misma forma que las reescrituras de la historia a convenir.
> 
> Mucha gente no quiere acordarse que celebraron como locos el gol de chilena de Rivaldo que les daba el pase para ir a competir a la Champions... Yo viví la época de los holandeses con Gaspar y Núñez, el campo nuevo sacando pañoladas jornada tras jornada, caos institucional, cualquier equipo les pintaba la cara, derroche de dinero para traer porquerías, enfrentarse dialécticamente al Madrid como cortina de humo, pitos a su querido Cruyff, etc... y eso es lo que les espera a esta gente.
> 
> ...



YO también tengo mis años, aún recuerdo revistas del Madrid de mi padre en la que salían unos jovencitos Michel o Martín vazquez. Me acuerdo de la Sandoria, d elas ligas de Tenerife, de los superfichajes de Juan Cruz y otras cositas del club indepe.
Lo mejor de todo es que siguen tapados por los super periolistos de este país, el niño hormonado que no hablaba, que no se le podía criticar, que largaba jardineros, un auténtico tirano, que como todo jugador está en su fase final como fútbolista y lógicamente no es el mismo que cuando tenía 27 años, les ha sangrado a base de bien, pero no pasa nada, total 1500 kg de deduda son calderilla, ahora arreglan el estadio con otros 1500 millones, eso si, los bancos no le dan créditos, lo harán los dueños del club, los Godman sach que lo que quieren es rentabilidad de inversión.

En fin, el "equipo de Franco" seguirá siendo favorecido por el gobierno y le regalarán un estadio, mientras los equipos del pueblo como el milikito y el indepe a seguir luchando por sus grandes valores.


----------



## Roedr (26 Dic 2021)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> YO también tengo mis años, aún recuerdo revistas del Madrid de mi padre en la que salían unos jovencitos Michel o Martín vazquez. Me acuerdo de la Sandoria, d elas ligas de Tenerife, de los superfichajes de Juan Cruz y otras cositas del club indepe.
> Lo mejor de todo es que siguen tapados por los super periolistos de este país, el niño hormonado que no hablaba, que no se le podía criticar, que largaba jardineros, un auténtico tirano, que como todo jugador está en su fase final como fútbolista y lógicamente no es el mismo que cuando tenía 27 años, les ha sangrado a base de bien, pero no pasa nada, total 1500 kg de deduda son calderilla, ahora arreglan el estadio con otros 1500 millones, eso si, los bancos no le dan créditos, lo harán los dueños del club, los Godman sach que lo que quieren es rentabilidad de inversión.
> 
> E*n fin, el "equipo de Franco" seguirá siendo favorecido por el gobierno y le regalarán un estadio, mientras los equipos del pueblo como el milikito y el indepe a seguir luchando por sus grandes valores.*



Está claro que los 1500 millones de deuda se saldarán robando ese dinero a los trabajadores españoles por la puerta de atrás. Ya se les ocurrirán el mecanismo legal para que nuestros impuestos terminen pagando esa deuda. 

Hace poco leí que andaban por ahí con que querían organizar una eurocopa en España. Haría falta, por supuesto, modernizar las instalaciones de los clubes... algo así pasará.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Dic 2021)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> YO también tengo mis años, aún recuerdo revistas del Madrid de mi padre en la que salían unos jovencitos Michel o Martín vazquez. Me acuerdo de la Sandoria, d elas ligas de Tenerife, de los superfichajes de Juan Cruz y otras cositas del club indepe.
> Lo mejor de todo es que siguen tapados por los super periolistos de este país, el niño hormonado que no hablaba, que no se le podía criticar, que largaba jardineros, un auténtico tirano, que como todo jugador está en su fase final como fútbolista y lógicamente no es el mismo que cuando tenía 27 años, les ha sangrado a base de bien, pero no pasa nada, total 1500 kg de deduda son calderilla, ahora arreglan el estadio con otros 1500 millones, eso si, los bancos no le dan créditos, lo harán los dueños del club, los Godman sach que lo que quieren es rentabilidad de inversión.
> 
> En fin, el "equipo de Franco" seguirá siendo favorecido por el gobierno y le regalarán un estadio, mientras los equipos del pueblo como el milikito y el indepe a seguir luchando por sus grandes valores.



Una pregunta...por que le llaman malakito al vecino envidioso atletico de madrid?


----------



## Kartoffeln (26 Dic 2021)

Bernabeu era fascista y un criminal de guerra

* Santiago Bernabéu, militar golpista y presidente del Real Madrid. *



Si alguna vez se le ocurre pasar por el Santiago Bernabéu, piense que el hormigón con que construyeron el estadio es el mismo que utilizaron los republicanos prisioneros y esclavizados para edificar el Valle de los Caídos...
Sí, es el estadio de la vergüenza...
Y usted lo pagó con los fondos públicos...
Fue financiado por la dictadura criminal franquista.



Santiago Bernabéu vestido de militar golpista:



Llegada la Guerra Civil española de 1936-1939, el fútbol se vio afectado, siendo suspendido el Campeonato Nacional de Liga, y sus respectivas competiciones oficiales anexas, durante ese periodo. Bernabéu, simpatiza con la CEDA.
Durante la guerra civil Española se trasladó a territorio fascista, alistándose como voluntario en el ejército nacional a sus 42 años, en la división de infantería 150, al mando del general golpista Muñoz Grandes, participando en la campaña de Catalunya y condecorado por sus canalladas criminales. Medalla de Campaña del Ejército.

Con la entrada de las tropas fascistas a Catalunya, el invierno de 1938, una parte del ejército se hizo tristemente conocida por su crueldad en la represión que ejerció contra los vencidos. Era la 150 división marroquina, formada por legionarios y regulares de Ceuta y Melilla. De los miles de soldados que la componian, uno se hizo famoso posteriormente gracias al futbol. Santiago Bernabéu de Yuste.

Bernabéu obtuvo la graduación de caporal e hizo tascas de información en el frente. Después de su actuación en la batalla de Bielsa, a Huesca, el ejército franquista le atorgó la medalla de campaña i posteriormente le concedieron dos más. Bernabéu actuó activamente en la fase final de la guerra civil, la parte más cruenta de todas.

Los investigadores han constatado en entrevistas posteriores, *la aversión de Bernabéu a Catalunya*, la adhesion al régimen franquista y el intento de esconder siempre su actuación militar. A diferencia de muchos que intervinieron o colaboraron en la ocupación franquista, a Santiago Bernabéu le dieron un premio sustancioso. El 1943 fue elegido presidente del Real Madrid, cargo que ejerció durante 35 años. Nunca renegó de su fascismo y siempre colaboró con el régimen. Una actitud que aun hoy se le sigue agradeciendo.

​
Una prueba que la Copa de Europa fue organizada por el Real Madrid y la dictadura es que la 2ª Copa de Europa la entregó el vil asesino e impotente de Franco.


Aquí un excelente documental que narra las relaciones del Real Madrid con el franquismo:


----------



## Roedr (26 Dic 2021)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Bernabeu era fascista y un criminal de guerra
> 
> * Santiago Bernabéu, militar golpista y presidente del Real Madrid. *
> 
> ...




Me caía muy bien Bernabeu, pero ahora que nos informas y abierto los ojos a partir de ahora Bernabeu va a ser para mí un Héroe.


----------



## Narwhal (26 Dic 2021)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Bernabeu era fascista y un criminal de guerra
> 
> * Santiago Bernabéu, militar golpista y presidente del Real Madrid. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Hannibal (26 Dic 2021)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Bernabeu era fascista y un criminal de guerra
> 
> * Santiago Bernabéu, militar golpista y presidente del Real Madrid. *
> 
> ...



Ya tenía en alta estima a D. Santiago, no hacía falta que me diera más motivos para ello, pero se agradece. Le dejo mis dies.


----------



## ccc (26 Dic 2021)

Que os dije? Faltaba poco para que la prensa criticara ya al madrid: despues de dar la matraca con que el chaval no vale, que como podia el club apostar por el, ahora dicen si el MADRID hizo mal al dejarle ir,...

Premier League: Otro partidazo de Odegaard: ¿de verdad acertó el Madrid dejándolo ir? | Marca


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Dic 2021)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Bernabeu era fascista y un criminal de guerra
> 
> * Santiago Bernabéu, militar golpista y presidente del Real Madrid. *
> 
> ...



Por lo visto en Cataluña ya no saben que hacer para tapar las verguenzas del mas que un club y necesitan lanzar bombas de humo.
Sinceramente si eso que cuentan no es cierto en el Madrid deberian tomar medidas legales y airearlo.


----------



## Pelele VI (26 Dic 2021)

El Madrid va a ser la polla el año que viene si vienen el negro el rubio rarísimo y el alemán africano.


----------



## Roedr (26 Dic 2021)

Pelele VI dijo:


> El Madrid va a ser la polla el año que viene si vienen el negro el rubio rarísimo y el *alemán africano.*



El alemán africano que se vaya a Alemenia o África, me hace 0 ilusión ese fichaje. Casi prefiero seguir tirando de Nacho de tercer central.


----------



## Roedr (27 Dic 2021)

No es coste 0. Seguro que cobrará unos 10kilazos por año, porque en el Chelsea no creo que le paguen cacahuetes. Nos sale mejor una opa hostil por Araujo. Si es imposible, apostaría por algún joven con ficha traspaso y sueldo de 3kilos, al que por último puedes vender.


----------



## Roedr (27 Dic 2021)

NPI, pero eso hay gente cobrando un pastizal en el Madrid para saber estas cosas. Si tiene cláusula razonable, yo haría un Figo por Araujo.


Edito: el último joven de esos fue un tal Militao.


----------



## filets (27 Dic 2021)

Illaix Moriba
Araujo


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Los expertos en fútbol cuántico del foro me han dicho varias veces que no, pero yo creo que Mendy podría aprender el puesto de central. Un pareja Militao/Mendy y plantamos la defensa en el centro de campo. Lo importante son las condiciones físicas y técnicas, y yo creo que el chico sería capaz de aprender a posicionarse y esperar como un central. Con un par de monstruos de centrales nos podríamos permitir laterales técnicos ofensivos.



Mendy no tiene la técnica necesaria para sacar el balón jugado desde atrás, si estuviésemos en los 80 te lo firmaba con sangre.


----------



## Roedr (27 Dic 2021)

Pueden ser 50 o menos. El valor de reventa del aleman-africano será =0. El valor de reventa de un joven razonablemente bueno permitiría recuperar la mayor parte del traspaso. Es la política básica de fichajes de Floren desde hace un lustro.

Yo entiendo que se fiche al africano si se necesita cubrir esa posición y no se encuentra ningún joven. Pero si aparece un joven aseado, sale más a cuenta pagar traspaso.

A tu favor está el caso de Alaba, que sería algo parecido, libre con una morterada de ficha, y futuro valor de venta nulo. Nos está saliendo bien, pero es titular. Al tipo ese yo es que no lo veo ni titular. No veo pasando a Alaba de interior, y menos menos extremo, con los animales que tendremos ahí.

Edito: el Kounde ese no da para el Madrid, yo no lo quiero ni regalao.


----------



## JohnTitor (27 Dic 2021)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> mimimimi la caverna fascista mimimimi









PD:


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Dic 2021)

Espero que el Madrid no fiche a Rudiger, no quiero que el Madrid se parezca a la selección francesa. Solo digo eso.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Dic 2021)

Tengo la sensación que la gente solo mira la delantera y la defensa, y el medio del campo no existe. Parece que con 5 jugadores sobra...


----------



## Edu.R (27 Dic 2021)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Espero que el Madrid no fiche a Rudiger, no quiero que el Madrid se parezca a la selección francesa. Solo digo eso.



Lamentablemente el fútbol es cada vez más físico y menos técnico, por eso hay ahora tanto futbolista de color. No en todas las posiciones, pero si en muchas. Y no tiene pinta de que vaya la cosa a cambiar en el corto plazo.

Todos los equipos top tenemos jugadores de color, es inevitable viendo hacia donde va el fútbol.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Lamentablemente el fútbol es cada vez más físico y menos técnico.



Esto no es cierto, o no exactamente. El fútbol no es más físico, es más táctico, ésa ha sido la gran revolución de los últimos 20 años. Para jugar con el mayor rigor táctico posible necesitas presionar, y para presionar necesitas correr. De ahí que parezca que es un tema de físico, pero no lo es. Kroos-Casemiro-Modric es posiblemente el mejor centro del campo del fútbol moderno y lo único que hacen es correr muchos kilómetros, ninguno es un culturista ni un Usain Bolt. Lo mismo Xavi-Iniesta-Busquets.

En cuanto a la falta de técnica, lo que hace Vinicius en carrera, por poner un ejemplo, sería impensable hace 20 años, y es incluso más difícil porque en el fútbol actual te enciman enseguida, y si eres bueno te enciman dos o tres. Y los pases y controles son mil veces más exactos, cualquier centrocampista de Primera División te continúa una jugada en dos toques incluso con un rival en la chepa y espacios mínimos. Si eso no es técnica que baje Dios y lo vea.


----------



## filets (27 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Esto no es cierto, o no exactamente. El fútbol no es más físico, es más táctico, ésa ha sido la gran revolución de los últimos 20 años. Para jugar con el mayor rigor táctico posible necesitas presionar, y para presionar necesitas correr. De ahí que parezca que es un tema de físico, pero no lo es. Kroos-Casemiro-Modric es posiblemente el mejor centro del campo del fútbol moderno y lo único que hacen es correr muchos kilómetros, ninguno es un culturista ni un Usain Bolt. Lo mismo Xavi-Iniesta-Busquets.
> 
> En cuanto a la falta de técnica, lo que hace Vinicius en carrera, por poner un ejemplo, sería impensable hace 20 años, y es incluso más difícil porque en el fútbol actual te enciman enseguida, y si eres bueno te enciman dos o tres. Y los pases y controles son mil veces más exactos, cualquier centrocampista de Primera División te continúa una jugada en dos toques incluso con un rival en la chepa y espacios mínimos. Si eso no es técnica que baje Dios y lo vea.



Yo pienso justo lo contrario

Ngolo Kante le dio la Champions al Chelsea. Semifinales y final
Y tiene dos pies izquierdos, pero corre como un guepardo hasta el 95


----------



## JimTonic (27 Dic 2021)

pues parece que la negociaon que ha hecho el tito floren ha sido que ha vendido toda la gestion del bernabeu por 400 millones a un fondo especializado en restauracion

antes creo que se ganaban unos 100-150 (museo restaurante y esquinas) 


a lo mejor dentro de poco volvemos a ser un club de 1000 millones de ingresos


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> Yo pienso justo lo contrario
> 
> Ngolo Kante le dio la Champions al Chelsea. Semifinales y final
> Y tiene dos pies izquierdos, pero corre como un guepardo hasta el 95



Mira, me ha entrado curiosidad porque no pude ver la final de la Champions y me he buscado esto, que creo que son todas o casi todas las intervenciones de Kanté



Si esto te parece un jugador con dos pies izquierdos, Mendy debe ser directamente fusilable. Hasta cuando entra o corta de cabeza lo orienta para dar salida al balón hacia un compañero. Y estamos hablando de un partido chunguísimo contra uno de los 5 mejores equipos del mundo, los rivales no le ponen las cosas fáciles precisamente.


----------



## ccc (27 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A fuerza de ver mucho fútbol (tampoco digo que esté orgulloso), se vuelve más fácil ver si un jugador vale o no. Achraf, incluso cuando jugaba en el Madrid con 18-19 años se veía a kilómetros que iba a ser profesional en equipos buenos el tiempo que quisiera. Simplemente se ve... Si Vinicius, o Higuaín en su época, no meten un gol al arcoiris pero se mueven como se mueven en un campo de fútbol (o se movía, en el caso de Higuaín) está claro que ahí hay futbolista. Si se tiene cabeza para el juego y actitud el resto viene sólo. Ojo, tampoco quiere decir que vayas a ser balón de oro, a Higuaín le faltó un último pasito para ser élite de verdad, pero si todos los canteranos/jóvenes salieran como Higuaín ganaríamos la Champions todos los años.
> 
> Luego, claro, hay jugadores que valen pero no se ven venir a kilómetros, no quiere decir que si no destacas muy joven ya no vales, pero para mí Achraf tenía un potencial muy superior a Peter y Miguel a la misma edad.



Respecto al Peter este, no puedo decir nada, pero no se si a estas edades (sin ser un fuera de serie) puedes determinar algo: Yo veo al Miguel Gutierrez y sinceramente es increible: Buenos centros, buena vision de juego, buen regate,... que tiene que mejorar en la parte defensiva?, ok, que tiene que potenciar mas su fisico?, tambien: pero estamos hablando de un chaval que puede jugar perfectamente en un sevilla en un par de anyos: Al igual que Achraff en su momento, o al igual que Reguilon, que triunfo en el Sevilla; Achraff en el Dortmund y en el Inter ha demostrado mucho mas; pero no nos olvidemos, bajo un sistema de juego totalmente favorable: Con el actual sistema del PSG, por poner un ejemplo, Achraff es mucho peor jugador que Carvajal y no es que yo tenga a Carvajal por las nubes.

Otra cosa son chavales como Vinicius, al que tienes que ver solo 5 partidos y ya te das cuenta que puede ser un crack mundial, pues tiene un fisico, explosividad y desborde que habremos visto en 5 jugadores en los ultimos 20 anyos. Otro que he visto asi a los 17 ha sido Odegaard, y es que el chaval lo tiene lo todo para triunfar, un chaval de los que te sale uno por generacion: Que el chaval no llega a ser un De Bruyne? Me lo creo; pero lo que tenia claro, era que el chaval tenia futbol desde los 18 para ser titular de un equipo TOP-5 de la liga inglesa y el chaval con algunos otros, va a ser el que deje al Arsenal este anyo entre los 5 primeros. Muchos se rieron de el e hicieron cachondeo con Camavinga,...,pero lo cierto, es que hemos pegado un petardazo aun mayor que en el caso Llorente y en ambos casos, la directiva lo sabia y estaba contra, pero lo hizo por culpa del puto calvo y de como manejo al vestuario: por suerte, el calvo critico al madrid con la carta final y no va a volver: al menos, en un largo tiempo.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (27 Dic 2021)

Interesantes reflexiones...

Tema Rüdiger: A mí tampoco me entusiasma su fichaje. Lo entiendo como oportunidad de mercado (aunque el pavo viene de rechazar un sueldo de 8 kilos netos al año del Chelsea. Barato no va a salir...) y como un tío que te permite jugar con defensa de tres y liberar a Alaba para jugar en más posiciones. Es uno de estos fichajes que tienen todo el sentido del mundo sobre el papel...pero sigo sin verlo. Me parece que Rüdiger, siendo un gran central, es un tío que no va a encajar bien en la dinámica y la cultura del club. Yo también iría a por Araújo. Me parece un descubrimiento y, junto con Ansu Fati, el único futbolista top del Barça en estos momentos. No caerá esa breva, porque Florentino no quiere tocarle los cojones a Laporta por el tema de la Superliga y tal...pero yo le ponía 100 kilos sobre la mesa y me lo traía. Los vale. 

Tema Mendy: Es un futbolista raro. Defensivamente es top mundial, pero ofensivamente es un puto despropósito. De hecho, estorba a Vinicius. Es lento y torpe con el balón en los pies y ni le dobla bien ni combina bien con él ni le entiende los desmarques ni nada. Yo creo que como central izquierdo en defensa de tres lo podría hacer muy bien (a pesar de que le falta algo de altura y por arriba no destaca demasiado). No descartaría ni que saliera a final de temporada, fijaos lo que os digo. Si viene una oferta en torno a 65-70 kilos por él, yo me lo pensaría. Y es un tío que me encanta defensivamente...pero genera problemas tácticos evidentes. 

Tema Odegaard y Llorente: grandísimas ventas. Están muy bien en el Arsenal y en el Atleti. 

Tema Achraf: Una lástima, pero había que generar cash. Sin más.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Dic 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Tema Mendy: Es un futbolista raro. Defensivamente es top mundial, pero ofensivamente es un puto despropósito. De hecho, estorba a Vinicius. Es lento y torpe con el balón en los pies y ni le dobla bien ni combina bien con él ni le entiende los desmarques ni nada. Yo creo que como central izquierdo en defensa de tres lo podría hacer muy bien (a pesar de que le falta algo de altura y por arriba no destaca demasiado). No descartaría ni que saliera a final de temporada, fijaos lo que os digo. Si viene una oferta en torno a 65-70 kilos por él, yo me lo pensaría. Y es un tío que me encanta defensivamente...pero genera problemas tácticos evidentes.



Sobre Mendy, también hay que decir que muchas veces sube, y sube bien, pero Vinicius no se la pasa. Hay que decir que 1) Vinicius se ha ganado el derecho a chupar, 2) vete a saber lo que haría Mendy con ese balón, y 3) aunque hiciese la jugada perfecta, un centro al área desde la línea de fondo necesita un rematador, y de eso no andamos sobrados porque tenemos muy poca llegada de segunda línea.

A mí también me gustaría clonar a Marcelo y tener a un lateral que te pueda salir por dentro y por fuera (por cierto, los que decís que el mejor lateral izquierdo de la historia del Madrid es Roberto Carlos os lo deberíais hacer mirar, perdón por la digresión). Pero Mendy hace los movimientos básicos de un lateral bastante bien, fijaos en el próximo partido cómo sube, llega a la línea del fuera de juego, además bastante solo, y se tiene que parar porque Vinicius chupa. Os animo a tomaros un chupito cada vez que pase, para que constatéis que no son imaginaciones mías.


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Dic 2021)

16 goles en 43 partidos... y se hacen pajas los culerdos con Ferrán Torres!!


----------



## _Suso_ (27 Dic 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> 16 goles en 43 partidos... y se hacen pajas los culerdos con Ferrán Torres!!



Según la wiki es en 116 partidos, Benzema lleva un gol menos está temporada que este en toda su carrera.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (27 Dic 2021)

Ferrán Torres es un tío rápido y habilidoso. Un buen extremo derecho. Pero no es top mundial en su posición ni harto de vino. Buen fichaje para el Barça, dado que el perfil de Torres es el perfil máximo al que puede aspirar dada su putapénica situación económica. Y buen fichaje para Ferran Torres, que se asegura la titularidad y las comidas de rabo de la prensa culé, lo que le viene perfecto para subir su caché después de chupar más banquillo que la Lola en el City. 

Pero hasta ahí. Ferran Torres no les va a sacar de pobres ni les va a asegurar 20 goles al año ni nada remotamente parecido.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Dic 2021)

Tiene 21 años, claro que chupa banquillo con todo lo que tiene delante en el City. Y con la Selección se le ve que tiene facilidad para el gol. 55 más variables es un pastón importante, creo que el City pagó como 20 hace año y medio, así eso de que ha perdido caché, pues tampoco.

No es Haaland o Mbappé, vale, pero por edad y CV es muy buen fichaje para ellos. Yo sí creo que puede meter 20 goles por temporada (en todas las competiciones, entiendo). De hecho, me hubiese parecido un fichaje muy interesante para el Madrid, pero 55 es demasiado y de todas maneras Guardiola no lo habría permitido.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> que va... ellos saben que eso será siempre una mierda a nivel de espectadores. Lo que esperan es de una forma u otra captar las subvenciones indirectas vía impuestos que recibe todo lo 'feminista'.



Y la publicidad que les da de equipo modelno e inclusibo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2021)

JohnTitor dijo:


> Lo del varsa en competiciones europeas va tomando la misma forma que las reescrituras de la historia a convenir.
> 
> Mucha gente no quiere acordarse que celebraron como locos el gol de chilena de Rivaldo que les daba el pase para ir a competir a la Champions... Yo viví la época de los holandeses con Gaspar y Núñez, el campo nuevo sacando pañoladas jornada tras jornada, caos institucional, cualquier equipo les pintaba la cara, derroche de dinero para traer porquerías, enfrentarse dialécticamente al Madrid como cortina de humo, pitos a su querido Cruyff, etc... y eso es lo que les espera a esta gente.
> 
> ...



Algún día hay que analizar la etapa de Cruyff, porque lejos de las ligas y la copa de Europa, hubo mucho de churro con las ligas regaladas del Madrí y una champions casi de chiripa donde realmente no eliminaron a ningún equipo de renombre.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2021)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> YO también tengo mis años, aún recuerdo revistas del Madrid de mi padre en la que salían unos jovencitos Michel o Martín vazquez. Me acuerdo de la Sandoria, d elas ligas de Tenerife, de los superfichajes de Juan Cruz y otras cositas del club indepe.
> Lo mejor de todo es que siguen tapados por los super periolistos de este país, el niño hormonado que no hablaba, que no se le podía criticar, que largaba jardineros, un auténtico tirano, que como todo jugador está en su fase final como fútbolista y lógicamente no es el mismo que cuando tenía 27 años, les ha sangrado a base de bien, pero no pasa nada, total 1500 kg de deduda son calderilla, ahora arreglan el estadio con otros 1500 millones, eso si, los bancos no le dan créditos, lo harán los dueños del club, los Godman sach que lo que quieren es rentabilidad de inversión.
> 
> En fin, el "equipo de Franco" seguirá siendo favorecido por el gobierno y le regalarán un estadio, mientras los equipos del pueblo como el milikito y el indepe a seguir luchando por sus grandes valores.



Supongo que pasará como Cruyff y lo taparán todo, pero en algún momento alguien debería poner a Messi como un ladrón y el que ha mandado al club a la quiebra.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Ferrán Torres es un tío rápido y habilidoso. Un buen extremo derecho. Pero no es top mundial en su posición ni harto de vino. Buen fichaje para el Barça, dado que el perfil de Torres es el perfil máximo al que puede aspirar dada su putapénica situación económica. Y buen fichaje para Ferran Torres, que se asegura la titularidad y las comidas de rabo de la prensa culé, lo que le viene perfecto para subir su caché después de chupar más banquillo que la Lola en el City.
> 
> Pero hasta ahí. Ferran Torres no les va a sacar de pobres ni les va a asegurar 20 goles al año ni nada remotamente parecido.



Ferran es un muy buen jugador y les va a dar buenos años. 20 goles igual no, pero 10 sí, y algún año 15. Es un jugador tipo Ause si este estuviera bien. Me parece un buen fichaje.


----------



## Roedr (27 Dic 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> pues parece que la negociaon que ha hecho el tito floren ha sido que ha vendido toda la gestion del bernabeu por 400 millones a un fondo especializado en restauracion
> 
> antes creo que se ganaban unos 100-150 (museo restaurante y esquinas)
> 
> ...



Al parecer Legends ha hecho una oferta de estas de no creer. Posiblemente el Nuevo Bernabeu tenga muchas más capacidad de generar dinero que lo que se estimaba originalmente. Vamos, una nueva jugada maestra de Floren.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Dic 2021)

Yo creo que el Madrid se equivoca sinceramente, ahora mismo el Barcelona ha conseguido retener a dembele, renueva a abde y fichan a Ferrán.

El Barcelona siempre ha tenido más ojo para los fichajes, el Madrid acaba ficha do a mbappe que no ha empatado con nadie, cuando podía haber realizado una oferta por dembele o Nico.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2021)

A ver, obviamente el proyecto del far$a no puede estar alrededor de Ferran. necesitan a un supercrack para eso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo creo que el Madrid se equivoca sinceramente, ahora mismo el Barcelona ha conseguido retener a dembele, renueva a abde y fichan a Ferrán.
> 
> El Barcelona siempre ha tenido más ojo para los fichajes, el Madrid acaba ficha do a mbappe que no ha empatado con nadie, cuando podía haber realizado una oferta por dembele o Nico.



Y dicen que una tal Jalan está firmado. Un mindundi.


----------



## Roedr (27 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo creo que el Madrid se equivoca sinceramente, ahora mismo el Barcelona ha conseguido retener a dembele, renueva a abde y fichan a Ferrán.
> 
> El Barcelona siempre ha tenido más ojo para los fichajes, el Madrid acaba ficha do a mbappe que no ha empatado con nadie, cuando podía haber realizado una oferta por dembele o Nico.



Dembele ni regalao. A Floren le daría más gusto una extracción de muelas si anestesia que fichar a ese ente.


----------



## JohnTitor (27 Dic 2021)

Con el tema Odegard... Lo veis jugar de forma regular? Porque yo no me pierdo la premier con DAZN y este chaval en el Arsenal está haciendo montones de nada, por no decir que hasta hace un par de jornadas chupaba banquillo cosa mala.

Que sí, que se ve que no es malo, no tiene dos estacas de madera por piernas, pero que lo ves meter uno o dos pases increíbles por partido Y YA, eso es todo, no hay mas, no son de esos futbolistas que les ves algo distinto que te pueda hacer pensar que puede liarla parda como explote bien.

Sensaciones totalmente opuestas por ejemplo con Camavinga, que ya veremos qué rendimiento da porque es un melón por abrir, pero lo ves jugar y joder, te deja ese regustillo de nerviosismo bueno de que puedes estar viendo a un futuro crack. No sé cuál es su posición real ni la que mas le gusta, pero puede ser perfectamente el relevo de Kroos con ese gran trabajo en defensa que hace si logra bajar las revoluciones y la puta salida de balón y visión que tiene con sólo 19 años... Robo de balón y TAC, pase de 30 metros al espacio a vinisiu o empapé... bufff

Odegard bien vendido no, bien vendidísimo, si quiero ver a un pechofrío ya me pongo el PSG.


----------



## Roedr (27 Dic 2021)

JohnTitor dijo:


> Con el tema Odegard... Lo veis jugar de forma regular? Porque yo no me pierdo la premier con DAZN y este chaval en el Arsenal está haciendo montones de nada, por no decir que hasta hace un par de jornadas chupaba banquillo cosa mala.
> 
> Que sí, que se ve que no es malo, no tiene dos estacas de madera por piernas, pero que lo ves meter uno o dos pases increíbles por partido Y YA, eso es todo, no hay mas, no son de esos futbolistas que les ves algo distinto que te pueda hacer pensar que puede liarla parda como explote bien.
> 
> ...



Yo también creo que Cama huele a crack. Un par de toques y la suelta bien y rápido. Eso, y un físico privilegiado, es lo más difícil. El resto, como aprender a pausar, sobarla, etc. se puede aprender. Además ha marcado varios goles por estar en el sitio, es decir que tiene instinto para colocarse.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Dic 2021)

Rodrygo lleva 11 goles en dos temporadas y media con el Madrid. Ferrán lleva 16 en un año menos, además de salir a gol cada dos partidos con la selección.

No sé si es "mejor" que Rodrygo o Asensio, pero tiene mucho más gol que ellos, eso seguro. El Barça tampoco necesita una revolución, está a dos puntos de Champions, necesita 10 goles extra de aquí a final de temporada y ese chaval se los va a meter.

Yo personalmente creo que es bastante mejor que Rodrygo, pero eso ya va según cada uno.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (27 Dic 2021)

Ahí está el tema. 
Jugadores muy buenos los hay a patadas. Gente con buen pie, con técnica, con capacidad física, con velocidad, con olfato de gol...a patadas. 

Pero para el Madrid hace falta más. Para el Madrid no vale el típico futbolista muy bueno, que lleva desde los 12 años sabiendo que es muy bueno, que lo hace todo bien en el campo....pero que no es determinante, que no cambia nada. Sí, buenos detalles, cositas...pero como decimos en Valencia "de forment, ni un gra" (de trigo, ni un grano). Esos, para el Arsenal. 

Para el Madrid no. Para el Madrid hacen falta tíos que, además de ser muy buenos, hagan que pasen cosas en el campo. Tíos que rompen líneas, que cambian la orientación a 30 metros, que cuando faltan 5 minutos y vamos empate piden la pelota y se van arriba o se quedan en la retaguardia cortando balones y distribuyendo en largo ellos solos. Tíos que hacen que pasen cosas. Funcionarios no. Oficinistas de 9 a 5 no. Esos, para los demás. Para el Madrid no. 

Por eso en el Madrid no juega Odegaard y sí juega Camavinga. Por eso no juega Asensio y sí juega Rodrygo. Por eso Haazard no es nada y Vinicius lo es todo. 

Si fuéramos tan cursis como los del país pequeñito diríamos que eso es el ADN Real Madrid.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (27 Dic 2021)

Y eso de que el Barça está a dos puntos de la Champions...

Está a dos puntos del cuarto (el Rayo Vallecano) y en competición directa con Atlético de Madrid, Valencia, Villarreal, Real Sociedad y Athletic Club por esa misma plaza. Pueden quedar cuartos y alcanzar la proeza de clasificarse para Champions como pueden quedar octavos y comerse una mierda. Tienen mucha, pero mucha tela que cortar.


----------



## JimTonic (27 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Al parecer Legends ha hecho una oferta de estas de no creer. Posiblemente el Nuevo Bernabeu tenga muchas más capacidad de generar dinero que lo que se estimaba originalmente. Vamos, una nueva jugada maestra de Floren.




me da a mi que ahi tambien esta incluido gestionar las gradas y no solo los restaurantes y casino


----------



## manutartufo (27 Dic 2021)

El barca tiene más fácil bajar que ganar la liga.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (28 Dic 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Y eso de que el Barça está a dos puntos de la Champions...
> 
> Está a dos puntos del cuarto (el Rayo Vallecano) y en competición directa con Atlético de Madrid, Valencia, Villarreal, Real Sociedad y Athletic Club por esa misma plaza. Pueden quedar cuartos y alcanzar la proeza de clasificarse para Champions como pueden quedar octavos y comerse una mierda. Tienen mucha, pero mucha tela que cortar.



Nos hemos echado muchas risas con el Barça, que nos quiten lo bailado. Pero al final quedar cuarto va a estar muy barato este año y el Barça tiene mejores jugadores que casi todos los equipos que has nombrado. 

Me encantaría equivocarme, eso sí.


----------



## filets (28 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Rodrygo lleva 11 goles en dos temporadas y media con el Madrid. Ferrán lleva 16 en un año menos, además de salir a gol cada dos partidos con la selección.
> 
> No sé si es "mejor" que Rodrygo o Asensio, pero tiene mucho más gol que ellos, eso seguro. El Barça tampoco necesita una revolución, está a dos puntos de Champions, necesita 10 goles extra de aquí a final de temporada y ese chaval se los va a meter.
> 
> Yo personalmente creo que es bastante mejor que Rodrygo, pero eso ya va según cada uno.






¿Cuantos minutos ha jugado Rodrygo y cuantos Ferran?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Dembele ni regalao. A Floren le daría más gusto una extracción de muelas si anestesia que fichar a ese ente.



No te creas, o rey dembele ha demostrado que tiene categoría mundial, yo pasaba de mbapoe y fichaban a dembele, más barato y mucho mejor.

Luego iría a por abde que necesitamos un extremo y el magrebí parece que va a ser un clase mundial.


----------



## filets (28 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Luego iría a por abde que necesitamos un extremo y el magrebí parece que va a ser un clase mundial.



Ahi mas pillao


----------



## Ulises 33 (28 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Una pregunta...por que le llaman malakito al vecino envidioso atletico de madrid?



ç
Ni idea, lo vi en la galerna, me hizo gracia. YO había oido más el patético de Madrid.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> Ahi mas pillao




Últimamente te veo poco informado de las noticias de nuestro club.

¿Vas a abrir hilo oficial de la copa de Catalunya?


----------



## cebollo (28 Dic 2021)

Rudiger sería una especie de SuperNacho. Un buen relevo para Militao, Alaba y Mendy. Pero estando esos tres sanos sería suplente. Pide cobrar mucho y no estaría claro que fuera titular indiscutible y el central joven que le gusta a Ancelotti es Fofana. No sé cómo acabará la historia.

Para el centro del campo gusta Gravenbech o algo así, un mulato del Ajax no muy feo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (28 Dic 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Para el centro del campo gusta Gravenbech o algo así, un mulato del Ajax no muy feo.



Creí leer Gravesen y me han dado escalofríos...


----------



## Roedr (28 Dic 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Creí leer Gravesen y me han dado escalofríos...



Leí una vez que el cabrón es tan malo para el fuchibol como bueno para los negocios. Se ha forrado en Las Vegas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Dic 2021)

Hay muchos sitios donde se pueden ver las estadísticas como en https://es.whoscored.com/Players/349760/Show/Ferran-Torres.

Además ahí también se ve que sus puntos fuertes son el remate de cabeza y la definición, pero es muy malo centrando no defiende.









Ferran Torres - Rendimiento 22/23


Estos son los datos de rendimiento de Ferran Torres del equipo FC Barcelona. Esta página contiene la estadística acerca de los datos de rendimiento detallados de un jugador.




www.transfermarkt.es


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No te creas, o rey dembele ha demostrado que tiene categoría mundial, yo pasaba de mbapoe y fichaban a dembele, más barato y mucho mejor.
> 
> Luego iría a por abde que necesitamos un extremo y el magrebí parece que va a ser un clase mundial.



Y el tal humtiti tiene pinta de central de época.


----------



## Roedr (28 Dic 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Rudiger sería una especie de SuperNacho. Un buen relevo para Militao, Alaba y Mendy. Pero estando esos tres sanos sería suplente. Pide cobrar mucho y no estaría claro que fuera titular indiscutible y el central joven que le gusta a Ancelotti es Fofana. No sé cómo acabará la historia.
> 
> Para el centro del campo gusta Gravenbech o algo así, un mulato del Ajax no muy feo.



Es lo que me parece a mí. Pagar 10k para alguien que no va estar en el 11 titular no le veo sentido. Esto de los jugadores libres que piden millonadas y que valen cero a término de contrato tiene mucha trampa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Dic 2021)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ç
> Ni idea, lo vi en la galerna, me hizo gracia. YO había oido más el patético de Madrid.











Malakito de Memphis Aúpa


Seguro que recuerdan ustedes a aquel predicador del Bronx al que interpretaba Arsenio Hall en El príncipe de Zamunda. Es el que presentaba todo el tiempo




www.lagalerna.com


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (28 Dic 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Rudiger sería una especie de SuperNacho. Un buen relevo para Militao, Alaba y Mendy. Pero estando esos tres sanos sería suplente. Pide cobrar mucho y no estaría claro que fuera titular indiscutible y el central joven que le gusta a Ancelotti es *Fofana*. No sé cómo acabará la historia.
> 
> Para el centro del campo gusta *Gravenbech* o algo así, un mulato del Ajax no muy feo.



DE VERDAD, EL QUE BAUTIZA A LOS FUTBOLISTAS DEBE SER FORERO.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Dic 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Rudiger sería una especie de SuperNacho. Un buen relevo para Militao, Alaba y Mendy. Pero estando esos tres sanos sería suplente. Pide cobrar mucho y no estaría claro que fuera titular indiscutible y el central joven que le gusta a Ancelotti es Fofana. No sé cómo acabará la historia.
> 
> Para el centro del campo gusta Gravenbech o algo así, un mulato del Ajax no muy feo.



Rudi no juega por la izmierda. Ocasionalmente puede jugar por la derecha, pero su puesto fuerte es el de central. Limitao- Rudi te da opción a poner a Alaba en la izmierda y tienes a Nacho, Carva,...
Tiene 28 años, pero como dices para ser titular hay que desplazar a Alaba a la izmierda y pierdes a Mendy. Aunque igual lo puedes poner en la derecha.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Dic 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Creí leer Gravesen y me han dado escalofríos...



Yo leí lo mismo y me entró un sudor frío.


----------



## _Suso_ (28 Dic 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Creí leer Gravesen y me han dado escalofríos...



Que grande que era


----------



## JimTonic (28 Dic 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Creí leer Gravesen y me han dado escalofríos...



pues no te digo que con el casino que han montado no venga mas de una vez, sabes que el tio es un pro muy bueno del poker


----------



## JimTonic (28 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Es lo que me parece a mí. Pagar 10k para alguien que no va estar en el 11 titular no le veo sentido. Esto de los jugadores libres que piden millonadas y que valen cero a término de contrato tiene mucha trampa.



pero es lo que se estila ahora, y parece que al Madrid le esta dando muy buen resultado. Tienes al tío 3 años cobrando 12 kilos netos (24 brutos). y luego contratos por un año . Fichar un tío así antes te costaba 40 kilos + (8 líquidos * 3 años).


es que ahora el Tito Floren ha dado la orden de que se pueden hacer este tipo de fichajes, y yo la verda dno los veo mal, senior que te pueden dar un buen rendimiento 2-4 años y luego renovación por año. SI saben lo que hay no lo veo mal, de hecho dice mucho del jugador que venga a un sitio así.


Vamos y si ficharan a Lewansdosky seria la leche


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Rudi no juega por la izmierda. Ocasionalmente puede jugar por la derecha, pero su puesto fuerte es el de central. Limitao- Rudi te da opción a poner a Alaba en la izmierda y tienes a Nacho, Carva,...
> Tiene 28 años, pero como dices para ser titular hay que desplazar a Alaba a la izmierda y pierdes a Mendy. Aunque igual lo puedes poner en la derecha.




Álava lateral, mendy lateral, militao y rudiger centrales, Nacho a su puta casa, váter con él y que no se pierda, Carvajal era muy bueno pero parece que ya va a ser siempre un era, de Marcelo ya ni hablamos.

El centro del campo hay que fichar, Casimiro a tomar por culo que está gordo y lento, un mamadou como Pogba es la solución, camavinga, kroos, Pogba y Modric, este último desgraciadamente con muchos descansos, Valverde para refrescar.

Ausencio, Isco y Mariano a mamarla, delante Benzema y mbappe, el jovic ese sí llego auna oferta buena a mamarla también, se ficha a un delantero suplente y ya esta.


Coutois 


Álava militao Rudiger Mendy 


Camavinga 


Pogba kroos 


Vinicius. Benzema Mbappe


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Es lo que me parece a mí. Pagar 10k para alguien que no va estar en el 11 titular no le veo sentido. Esto de los jugadores libres que piden millonadas y que valen cero a término de contrato tiene mucha trampa.



Pero debes tener una plantilla amplia como tienen bayern, liverpool, city y demás. Y Rudiger no sobraría y podrías alternar entre ellos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (28 Dic 2021)

Cuanto entrenador, que no falta uno en cada hilo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Dic 2021)

Noo joder nooo, a muerto Hugo Maradona!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Diosssss noooooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Dic 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Que grande que era





Dios, Gravesen y aquel que vino de Osasuna, para que alguien defendiera porque los galácticos no lo hacían.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Dios, Gravesen y aquel que vino de Osasuna, para que alguien defendiera porque los galácticos no lo hacían.




Joder gravesen era malo pero el pelos aquél era aún peor


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Dic 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> pero es lo que se estila ahora, y parece que al Madrid le esta dando muy buen resultado. Tienes al tío 3 años cobrando 12 kilos netos (24 brutos). y luego contratos por un año . Fichar un tío así antes te costaba 40 kilos + (8 líquidos * 3 años).
> 
> 
> es que ahora el Tito Floren ha dado la orden de que se pueden hacer este tipo de fichajes, y yo la verda dno los veo mal, senior que te pueden dar un buen rendimiento 2-4 años y luego renovación por año. SI saben lo que hay no lo veo mal, de hecho dice mucho del jugador que venga a un sitio así.
> ...



Y porque con los clubes estado no se puede hacer mucho más. Y menos mal que tenemos el nombre y la historia y quieren venir.


----------



## filets (28 Dic 2021)

Pablo García

Feo y Malo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Álava lateral, mendy lateral, militao y rudiger centrales, Nacho a su puta casa, váter con él y que no se pierda, Carvajal era muy bueno pero parece que ya va a ser siempre un era, de Marcelo ya ni hablamos.
> 
> El centro del campo hay que fichar, Casimiro a tomar por culo que está gordo y lento, un mamadou como Pogba es la solución, camavinga, kroos, Pogba y Modric, este último desgraciadamente con muchos descansos, Valverde para refrescar.
> 
> ...



Mendy no es ld, para eso pones a Rudi.

Nacho es polivalente, a mí me vale. Váter como suplente también me vale. Isco, Bale, Marcelo... van a dejar libres mucha pasta en salarios. A Case le queda todavía. Pogba es bueno pero irregular. Valve y Minga me valen. Hay que buscar un nuevo Modric como el comer.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 885237
> 
> 
> Pablo García
> ...



Dios santo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y porque con los clubes estado no se puede hacer mucho más. Y menos mal que tenemos el nombre y la historia y quieren venir.




Es la única posibilidad del Madrid para competir en fichajes coN los Mohamed.

Al final el jugador y su entorno ganan más de esta manera.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Mendy no es ld, para eso pones a Rudi.
> 
> Nacho es polivalente, a mí me vale. Váter como suplente también me vale. Isco, Bale, Marcelo... van a dejar libres mucha pasta en salarios. A Case le queda todavía. Pogba es bueno pero irregular. Valve y Minga me valen. Hay que buscar un nuevo Modric como el comer.



Mendy es mamadou se le puede poner de lo que sea, además en Francia jugó en esa posición mucho.

Váter tiene que salir urgentemente, es indigno tener en la plantilla a alguien de este nivel.

Nacho es cierto que para un descosido vale, pero se ha demostrado que no tiene nivel para jugar regularmente.

Isco a mamarla, bale muy a mi pesar también, aunque seguro que el hijo de puta este año nos vuelve a dar otra champions, hazard ya sin palabras, Isco es una pena lo subnormal que es también fuera, Marcelo fuera, Mariano fuera.

Ausencio de suplente me parece bien, pero ya tenemos a Rodrygo.

Hay que traer un jugador por línea, el Rogelio ese mamadou y el mbappe parece que vienen, Pogba no es tan irregular, lo que es es gilipollas, pero es el único fichable con un nivel algo equiparable a Modric.


El año que viene es la mamadourevolucion.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mendy es mamadou se le puede poner de lo que sea, además en Francia jugó en esa posición mucho.
> 
> Váter tiene que salir urgentemente, es indigno tener en la plantilla a alguien de este nivel.
> 
> ...



4 partidos ha jugado Mandy como ld en toda su carrera: Ferland Mendy - Datos completos de rendimientos

Las fichas de Isco, Bale, Marcelo y alguno más nos permiten traer a Frappé y Jalan y pagarles bastante bien.

Rudi y Frappé me parecen bien. Pogba me parece bien para dar descansos, pero frenas a Minga. Lo bueno es que viene gratis. El único parecido a Modric era Ericsen pero ya es un exjugador. En el centro vamos a notar cuando se vaya Modric.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> 4 partidos ha jugado Mandy como ld en toda su carrera: Ferland Mendy - Datos completos de rendimientos
> 
> Las fichas de Isco, Bale, Marcelo y alguno más nos permiten traer a Frappé y Jalan y pagarles bastante bien.
> 
> Rudi y Frappé me parecen bien. Pogba me parece bien para dar descansos, pero frenas a Minga. Lo bueno es que viene gratis. El único parecido a Modric era Ericsen pero ya es un exjugador. En el centro vamos a notar cuando se vaya Modric.




No estoy de acuerdo en algunas cosas que expones, mandyngo es polivalente.

Ahora en serio, Pogba es lo más cercano a un centrocampista de calidad que el Madrid pueda fichar, el resto o son carísimos o demasiado jóvenes para darles esa responsabilidad, es que no hay otra, camavinga promete pero es muy joven para encargarse de la distribución de juego en el Madrid.
Al rubio no le veo en Madrid.

De todas formas el gran problema del Madrid va a ser dónde meter a vinicius el año que viene, porque en la derecha no rinde igual ni de coña.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (28 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 885015
> 
> 
> ¿Cuantos minutos ha jugado Rodrygo y cuantos Ferran?



Según tramsfermarkt, Rodrygo ha jugado 3500 minutos más o menos en el Madrid y ha metido 11 goles. Ferrán ha metido 16 en 1000 minutos menos en el City según tu gráfico. 

Rodrygo lleva en el último año y medio 4 goles. Este año lleva cero goles en 15 partidos de liga. A mí me parece un rendimiento claramente insuficiente, por mucha calidad que tenga y por muy trabajador que sea.


----------



## jester (28 Dic 2021)

Pablo Garcia, para mi no es que fuera malo, pero quería repartir estopa de la misma manera que lo hacia en Osasuna, eso hacía que le cayeran las tarjetas como churros, supongo que su mente estallaría al darse cuenta el discurso ese de que a los blancos les arbitran de manera mas favorable

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (28 Dic 2021)

No podia ir todo tan bien en el madrid, lider en la liga española y primero de grupo en la champions, Carletto moroso


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (28 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Noo joder nooo, a muerto Hugo Maradona!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Diosssss noooooooo!!!!!!!!!



Los problemas de salud de esa familia deben de ser genéticos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> No podia ir todo tan bien en el madrid, lider en la liga española y primero de grupo en la champions, Carletto moroso



Hace tiempo ya que se sabe. Esta gente con pasta son los más chorizos.


----------



## Roedr (28 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hace tiempo ya que se sabe. Esta gente con pasta son los más chorizos.



No digo que no sea un chorizo o deje de serlo, me importa un pepino. Pero defraudar a la nazi Hacienda española es un deber moral para todo quién pueda permitírselo. 

Con Xabi Alonso siguen como perros rabiosos por lo que les jode haber perdido ante los tribunales.

En España hay muchos problemas graves, y uno de ellos es la acción sin control de Hacienda, que actúa como Juez y Parte.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Dic 2021)

Los mil secretos de Kroos: quién limpia sus botas, su 'plantón' a Merkel, la relación de su mujer con Madrid, Robbie Williams...


Sé que muchos pensarán que estoy loco, pero para mí es importante mirar abajo y ver unas botas blancas. No sé si tengo algún problema...




www.marca.com


----------



## xilebo (28 Dic 2021)

*Mbappé advierte al Madrid*

En una entrevista en* CNN*, el internacional francés no ha escondido las ganas de vencer al *Madrid*: "Solo tengo en mente ganar al Real Madrid en febrero y marzo"


----------



## Roedr (28 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> *Mbappé advierte al Madrid*
> 
> En una entrevista en* CNN*, el internacional francés no ha escondido las ganas de vencer al *Madrid*: "Solo tengo en mente ganar al Real Madrid en febrero y marzo"



Lógico que diga eso. Siempre creí que el PSG conseguiría por las buenas o por las malas forzar a Bappe a la renovación. Pero ya veo difícil que lo retengan.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mendy es mamadou se le puede poner de lo que sea, además en Francia jugó en esa posición mucho.
> 
> Váter tiene que salir urgentemente, es indigno tener en la plantilla a alguien de este nivel.
> 
> ...



Pogba equiparable a Modric? Sera en algun videojuego porque lo que es en el campo, lo equipararia mas bien a Pablo Garcia, a Gravesen o al puma Emerson...


----------



## DRIDMA (28 Dic 2021)




----------



## Roedr (28 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Pogba equiparable a Modric? Sera en algun videojuego porque lo que es en el campo, lo equipararia mas bien a Pablo Garcia, a Gravesen o al puma Emerson...



Si buscamos a alguien como Modric tengo la respuesta, su hija!


----------



## Hannibal (29 Dic 2021)

Se supone que es el balance de fichajes de los últimos 5 años. Sacado de Twitter


----------



## xilebo (29 Dic 2021)




----------



## DRIDMA (29 Dic 2021)

El Barça y Azpilicueta llegan a un acuerdo para la próxima temporada


El defensa estaría cerca de llegar libre al Barça en verano. Solo falta que el carrilero cierre un par de motivos personales para sellar el acuerdo y ser azulgrana.




as.com





Buen fichaje si se concreta para el VARsa.


----------



## JimTonic (29 Dic 2021)

Flipante los clubs que ganan, flipante florentino, flipante el dormund


----------



## Edu.R (29 Dic 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> El Barça y Azpilicueta llegan a un acuerdo para la próxima temporada
> 
> 
> El defensa estaría cerca de llegar libre al Barça en verano. Solo falta que el carrilero cierre un par de motivos personales para sellar el acuerdo y ser azulgrana.
> ...



Azpilicueta no te va a pedir 1 mill. € por temporada.

Es todo humarro del barato. La prensa funciona así.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (29 Dic 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> El Barça y Azpilicueta llegan a un acuerdo para la próxima temporada
> 
> 
> El defensa estaría cerca de llegar libre al Barça en verano. Solo falta que el carrilero cierre un par de motivos personales para sellar el acuerdo y ser azulgrana.
> ...



Buen jugador, pero 33 añazos en agosto y problemas evidentes para jugar de central en defensa de cuatro.

Mejor fichaje que el chiste de Alves, eso sí.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (29 Dic 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Se supone que es el balance de fichajes de los últimos 5 años. Sacado de Twitter



Muy interesante este recuadro.
Lo del Barcelona deja todo calificativo corto. 5 años de gasto acojonante y no solo no han ganado gran cosa (apenas 2 ligas ) sino que tampoco tienen una plantilla a corto plazo capaz de luchar por ganar nada de primer nivel (copa quizas). 

Pero lo de Pep Guardiloca es ya de chiste. 644 millones de balance gasto/ingreso y todavia sogue sin ganar el torneo para wl cual lo contrataron.

Pero lo del Manchester United es todavia peor. El que mas dinero ha gastado....y que ha logrado en 5 temporadas? Ahora no esta ni en puestos champions en la premier creo.
No se quien sera el inversor, supongo que algun fondo de inversion, porque vaya forma de perder pasta...

El Madrid haciendo los deberes, ole sus cojones. No se el tiempo que durara siendo de sus socios pero esta siendo ejemplar. El vecino envidioso mientras tanto rezando para que el chino siga ganando pasta en España porque como no le salgan las cuentas chapa el chiringo y a tomar por culo...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Pogba equiparable a Modric? Sera en algun videojuego porque lo que es en el campo, lo equipararia mas bien a Pablo Garcia, a Gravesen o al puma Emerson...




Hombre pues ya me dirás tú que jugador libre y fichable hay que se le acerque al croata, yo no he dicho que tengan la misma calidad, solo digo que por experiencia y técnica es lo único fichable que le puede suplir ahora mismo.


----------



## filets (29 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hombre pues ya me dirás tú que jugador libre y fichable hay que se le acerque al croata, yo no he dicho que tengan la misma calidad, solo digo que por experiencia y técnica es lo único fichable que le puede suplir ahora mismo.



Ahora mismo tanto Nico , Gavi, Pedri y Akhomach superan en calidad y experiencia a ambos
Y son canteranos de la Madrasa con estilo Barça, ADN Cruyff y gratis porque ademas ni cobran. Con darles cama y comida se conforman.
VALORS

Pero claro esos nunca ficharian por el Madrid, asi que nos tenemos que conformar con Valverde y Camavinga que no dan nivel Madrasa, no son hijos de Cruyff, ni tienen ARNm Barça y encima sí cobran dinero.

VAMOS QUE con lo que hay en el mercado el sustituto de Modric esta en el Castilla, al menos de momento.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> Ahora mismo tanto Nico , Gavi, Pedri y Akhomach superan en calidad y experiencia a ambos
> Y son canteranos de la Madrasa con estilo Barça, ADN Cruyff y gratis porque ademas ni cobran. Con darles cama y comida se conforman.
> VALORS
> 
> ...




Perdoname filetes pero de los que citas solo Akhomach es el único que está contrastado y al nivel de Modric.


----------



## xilebo (29 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Perdoname filetes pero de los que citas solo Akhomach es el único que está contrastado y al nivel de Modric.



Al nivel de Modric ?  que me estas contando....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Al nivel de Modric ?  que me estas contando....




Pues claro que sí @xilebo te dejo un video que es de locura.


----------



## xilebo (29 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues claro que sí @xilebo te dejo un video que es de locura.




Si da miedo, es el nuevo Messi


----------



## DRIDMA (29 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Si da miedo, es el nuevo Messi



Ese era Demir!!


----------



## JohnTitor (29 Dic 2021)

Lo de la tabla esa de gastos e ingresos es brutal.

Y lo del filósofo Pep más todavía, cuando se vaya del City habría que hacer un cálculo de cuánto ha gastado entre éste y el Bayern para seguir fracasando en Champions, que es donde se doctoran los entrenadores. Es más, aunque la acabe ganando este año o el que viene, seguiría siendo un fracaso de tres pares de cojones teniendo en cuenta los equipos que ha tenido.

Luego tienes que aguantar mierdas como ésta en el madridista Marca:







Pero eh, es la central lechera que la tiene muy adentro con Pep.


----------



## filets (29 Dic 2021)

Dias en ese triangulo es la aplicacion del teorema del punto gordo


----------



## Edu.R (29 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> Dias en ese triangulo es la aplicacion del teorema del punto gordo



Hay que reconocer que hacen una buena labor. Lo endiosan y luego cuando vuelve a no ganar la Shempions, todos gostamos.

Este tio lleva 6 años en el club con más presupuesto de Europa fichando al gusto, sin límites, y ha llegado a una final de Shempions que perdió siendo favorito. And that's all.

Yo no dudo de su nivel, pero Klopp, Zidane, Tuchel y alguno que otro con mucho menos, han hecho bastante más.

Algún año por probabilidad la ganará, como la ganó el Chelsea cuando Abravomich metía pasta a saco, pero vamos, más allá del Barcelona, no ha hecho nada que merezca pasar a los anales de la historia del fútbol europeo.


----------



## road runner (29 Dic 2021)

JohnTitor dijo:


> Pero eh, es la central lechera que la tiene muy adentro con Pep.



Tienen al álbitro rodeado.
ADN ...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Dic 2021)

Vas sin centrocampistas....


----------



## Roedr (29 Dic 2021)

jejeje que gran foto.

Los grandes de aquella época, como Gaspart, competían contra Floren. Seguro que pensaban que le ganarían el pulso a Floren. Con la retrospectiva que dan los años esta foto describe muy bien lo cómico de la lucha de hormiguitas contra Terminator.


----------



## Roedr (29 Dic 2021)

JohnTitor dijo:


> Lo de la tabla esa de gastos e ingresos es brutal.
> 
> Y lo del filósofo Pep más todavía, cuando se vaya del City habría que hacer un cálculo de cuánto ha gastado entre éste y el Bayern para seguir fracasando en Champions, que es donde se doctoran los entrenadores. Es más, aunque la acabe ganando este año o el que viene, seguiría siendo un fracaso de tres pares de cojones teniendo en cuenta los equipos que ha tenido.
> 
> ...



La filosofía PEP es la siguiente: no competir en igual de condiciones con los demás para ganar. 

-Jugador: en Italia lo pillaron dopándose. Yo creo que muchos años ha estado dopándose en la liga española. La Liga es más corrupta que la Serie A, y por eso aquí nunca lo quisieron pillar, y si lo pillaron lo ocultaron.
-Farsa: ganó con Messi estelar rodeado por centrocampistas estelares. Todo aderezado con bula arbitral Del Bosque en el banquillo a lo mejor hasta habría ganado más Copas de Europa.
-Bayern: equipo/club infinitamente superior a la competencia de su liga. Consiguió lo mismo que todos sus predecesores
-Shitty: mayor gasto de la historia del fútbol para ganar nada en Europa. Da igual lo que logre. Nadie ha gastado más.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 Dic 2021)

Sobre la señorita Pepys Guardiola nada que añadir que no sepamos: vuelve a ser elegido mejor entrenador del mundo por la revista 'FourFourTwo'.

Tal es su influencia salvífica que su pupilo Xavi entra en la lista de los 50 mejores, lista a la que no han llegado Pellegrini, Mourinho ni Koeman.

Vamos, que lo que lleva Xavi ganado en el FCB le da para estar entre los 50 mejores pero lo que ganó Koeman, que fue más, no le da. 


*50 - Xavi Hernández.49 - Djamel Belmadi.48 - Sean Dyche.47 - Rafa Benitez.46 - Marcelino45 - Roberto De Zerbi44 - Bruno Lage43 - Patricio Vieira42 - Iván Juric41 - Giovanni van Bronckhorst40 - Thomas Frank39 - Steve Clarke38 - Urs Fischer37 . Christohe Galtier36 - Luciano Spalletti35 - Tite34 - Marcelo Gallardo33 - Christian Streich32 - Graham Potter31 - Massimiliano Alegri30 - Mikel Arteta29 - Maurizio Sarri28 - Zinedine Zidane27 - Simone Inzaghi26 - Didier Deschamps25 - Luís Enrique24 - Brendan Rodgers23 - Carlo Ancelotti22 - Stefano Pioli21 - Lionel Scaloni 20 - Julen Lopetegui19 - Ralf Rangnick18 - Marcelo Bielsa17 - Steven Gerrard16 - David Moyes15 - Marco Rose14 - Gian Piero Gasperini13 - Unai Emery12 - Erik Ten Hag11 - Kasper Hjulmand10 - Mauricio Pochettino9 - Gareth Southgate8 - Julián Nagelsmann7 - Diego Simeone 6 . Roberto Mancini5 - Hansi Flick 4 - Antonio Conte3 - Jurgen Klopp2 - Tomás Tuchel1 - Pep Guardiola*











La polémica lista de los mejores técnicos del mundo


Destacan las ausencias de Mourinho, Pellegrini o Ronald Koeman entre los cincuenta mejores entrenadores




www.sport.es


----------



## euromelon (29 Dic 2021)

Cuidado la delantera este domingo pueden ser panzard y ausensio. Vinicius tiene covid al igual que courtois camavinga y Valverde


----------



## Edu.R (29 Dic 2021)

Tibu, Vini, Cama y Valverde positivos.

Lunin calienta que sales.


----------



## Roedr (29 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Tibu, Vini, Cama y Valverde positivos.
> 
> Lunin calienta que sales.



Valverde es otro que no se pierde una. Me alegro que Lunin pueda jugar algo. El chico es bueno y está muerto de asco en el banco.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (29 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Tibu, Vini, Cama y Valverde positivos.
> 
> Lunin calienta que sales.



Joder, Vinicius y Courtois ya es caza mayor. La cuarentena son 10 o 14 días?

Contra el Getafe y el Alcoyano nos puede dar, pero el 8 jugamos contra el Valencia...

Por cierto, leo que Vinicius, Courtois y Valverde se fueron de viaje a tomar por culo de lejos. Yo hubiese decretado una suspensión de sueldo si lo pillas fuera de Madrid.


----------



## vurvujo (29 Dic 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> Cuidado la delantera este domingo pueden ser panzard y ausensio. Vinicius tiene covid al igual que courtois camavinga y Valverde



¿Valverde otra vez contagiado?.

Qué curioso este virus.


----------



## Roedr (29 Dic 2021)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿Valverde otra vez contagiado?.
> 
> Qué curioso este virus.



Valverde es nuestro nuevo pupas. Mira que me gusta por su zancada, pero las datos son que se pierde un montón de partidos.


----------



## vurvujo (29 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Valverde es nuestro nuevo pupas. Mira que me gusta por su zancada, pero las datos son que se pierde un montón de partidos.



Hace justo 2 años era un todopoderoso... y mira, no ha vuelto a tocar ese techo.


----------



## Roedr (29 Dic 2021)

vurvujo dijo:


> Hace justo 2 años era un todopoderoso... y mira, no ha vuelto a tocar ese techo.



Yo creo que es un jugadorazo. Ya sé que no la pasa como Kross, pero tiene un despliegue exagerado que lo hace diferencial. El año pasó la jodió por el COVID cuando más lo necesitábamos contra el Chelsea.


Dadas las similares tasas de contagio en Madrid y Barcelona (creo que más en Bcn), doy por seguro que al Farsa se le habrán caído otros 5-10 jugadores en el último mes, como a nosotros. ¿Verdad que sí?. Pregunta retórica.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (29 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Dadas las similares tasas de contagio en Madrid y Barcelona (creo que más en Bcn), doy por seguro que al Farsa se le habrán caído otros 5-10 jugadores en el último mes, como a nosotros. ¿Verdad que sí?. Pregunta retórica.



El Barça tiene 7 positivos ahora mismo, o sea que sí, se le han caído entre 5 y 10 jugadores.


----------



## Roedr (29 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El Barça tiene 7 positivos ahora mismo, o sea que sí, se le han caído entre 5 y 10 jugadores.



Pues me'colao!


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (29 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues me'colao!



Por lo visto hace unos días cambiaron el protocolo y lo de realizar los test y aislar a los positivos ya no es sólo cosa de los clubs.

El Barça ha tenido mala suerte y, tras 2 años sin un positivo que se perdiera un partido, la misma semana que cambian el sistema le han salido 7. Ahora vamos a pensar que ocultaban los positivos, solo por la puta mala suerte de que le hayan salido los casos justo cuando no podían ocultarlos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 Dic 2021)

Ataque de timovirus, mientras sigan con la pcr seguiremos con esta mierda, ahora que salgan haciendo campaña de vacunas, ese elixir milagroso que solo sirve para joderte la salud.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 Dic 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> El Barça ha tenido mala suerte y, tras 2 años sin un positivo que se perdiera un partido, la misma semana que cambian el sistema le han salido 7. Ahora vamos a pensar que ocultaban los positivos, solo por la puta mala suerte de que le hayan salido los casos justo cuando no podían ocultarlos.



En otros países y en temas serios, penales, sanitarios, de patentes, espionaje industrial, esta anomalía estadística se consideraría ante un tribunal un indicio muy serio de mala praxis.

_Valors._


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 Dic 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> En otros países y en temas serios, penales, sanitarios, de patentes, espionaje industrial, esta anomalía estadística se consideraría ante un tribunal un indicio muy serio de mala praxis.
> 
> _Valors._



Ya no hay paises serios, lo estamos viendo con la plandemia.


----------



## Roedr (29 Dic 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Por lo visto hace unos días cambiaron el protocolo y lo de realizar los test y aislar a los positivos ya no es sólo cosa de los clubs.
> 
> El Barça ha tenido mala suerte y, tras 2 años sin un positivo que se perdiera un partido, la misma semana que cambian el sistema le han salido 7. Ahora vamos a pensar que ocultaban los positivos, solo por la puta mala suerte de que le hayan salido los casos justo cuando no podían ocultarlos.



No lo sabía. Es un escándalo de tantos que se les permite.


----------



## JohnTitor (29 Dic 2021)

Lo llevo diciendo desde hace tiempo en mi círculo de amigocs futboleros, "cuidao con celebrar la liga en diciembre como si estuvierais en el chiringuito", que ya me veo yo venir los casuales positivos por covics afectando a los jugadores mas titulares e importantes que tenemos...

Un empate esta jornada, una derrota inesperada la otra, una lesión de tres semanas de un fijo, los árbitros trayendo carbón, la-covic-19, la carga de partidos con la copa del preparado mas la champions...

En esta liga hay que ir a hacer el máximo número de puntos posibles porque no me fio una mierda de todo este tinglao.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Dic 2021)

Todos los buenos jugadores huyen del Madrid, odegard, requilon, Ozil, di María, kedira...es una vergüenza como tratáis a los jugadores.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Dic 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Por lo visto hace unos días cambiaron el protocolo y lo de realizar los test y aislar a los positivos ya no es sólo cosa de los clubs.
> 
> El Barça ha tenido mala suerte y, tras 2 años sin un positivo que se perdiera un partido, la misma semana que cambian el sistema le han salido 7. Ahora vamos a pensar que ocultaban los positivos, solo por la puta mala suerte de que le hayan salido los casos justo cuando no podían ocultarlos.



Si es verdad es otro escándalo más del far$a y sus privilegios, por no decir lo que todos sabemos: que todo esto es una pantomima y que no pasa de un catarro si es que tienes síntomas.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (29 Dic 2021)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Ahí está el tema.
> Jugadores muy buenos los hay a patadas. Gente con buen pie, con técnica, con capacidad física, con velocidad, con olfato de gol...a patadas.
> *
> Pero para el Madrid hace falta más.* Para el Madrid no vale el típico futbolista muy bueno, que lleva desde los 12 años sabiendo que es muy bueno, que lo hace todo bien en el campo....pero que no es determinante, que no cambia nada. Sí, buenos detalles, cositas...pero como decimos en Valencia "de forment, ni un gra" (de trigo, ni un grano). Esos, para el Arsenal.
> ...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Dic 2021)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 886889
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 886890



Ausencio ya no volverá a ser el que era. Porque él ya no quiere. Cobra mucha pasta, se consiguió a una buena zorra, y no está dispuesto a hacer más de lo justo ni a lesionarse otra vez. Váter a mí como suplente me vale.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Dic 2021)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿Valverde otra vez contagiado?.
> 
> Qué curioso este virus.



Y eso que se supone que si te contagias es difícil volver a pillarlo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Dic 2021)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Ataque de timovirus, mientras sigan con la pcr seguiremos con esta mierda, ahora que salgan haciendo campaña de vacunas, ese elixir milagroso que solo sirve para joderte la salud.



Igual que el aumento de positivos. mientras todo el mundo se haga tests y vaya corriendo a hacerse la pcr seguirán subiendo las cifras de toda esta farsa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Todos los buenos jugadores huyen del Madrid, odegard, requilon, Ozil, di María, kedira...es una vergüenza como tratáis a los jugadores.



Es que son gentuza, no como nosotros que mantenemos a los buenos y los tratamos con dulzura. #t'estimoriqui


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (29 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ausencio ya no volverá a ser el que era. Porque él ya no quiere. Cobra mucha pasta, se consiguió a una buena zorra, y no está dispuesto a hacer más de lo justo ni a lesionarse otra vez. Váter a mí como suplente me vale.



A mí también, no dice nada y cumple cuando hay que cumplir, pero como por aquí son tan exquisitos ...

Es que para la defensa se podría tener a alguien que con la pelota fuera más malo que la lepra, mientras defendiera y la supiera pasar para delante. El fútbol va a tener que hacer como otros deportes y usar más las estadísticas avanzadas, por no decir ya que se puede tener más de un esquema según los jugadores y los rivales, vamos ... en baloncesto se hace así y en la NBA hay equipos en los que gran parte de los que juegan son más tontos que picio, como en cualquier equipo de júrgol.

Pones a tres o cuatro tíos a contar las variables que te interesen de los jugadores que sigues y unos cuantos más por si acaso y seguro que te salen buenos jugadoresa precios competitivos. Algo debía tener el Monchi del Sevilla, sólo con ojo no se consigue tanto jugador de calidac.


----------



## The Replicant (29 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Tibu, Vini, Cama y Valverde positivos.
> 
> Lunin calienta que sales.



Bueno supongo que con estos ya lo habran pasado todos no?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ausencio ya no volverá a ser el que era. Porque él ya no quiere. Cobra mucha pasta, se consiguió a una buena zorra, y no está dispuesto a hacer más de lo justo ni a lesionarse otra vez. Váter a mí como suplente me vale.



Te estimo compañero de troleos, pero no puedo con lo de váter..., Es indigno, un ser de ultratumba, Florencio debe beneficiarse a su mujer o lo mismo váter es el que le chantajeaba con los audios, es incomprensible.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ausencio ya no volverá a ser el que era. Porque él ya no quiere. Cobra mucha pasta, se consiguió a una buena zorra, y no está dispuesto a hacer más de lo justo ni a lesionarse otra vez. Váter a mí como suplente me vale.




Lo de ausencio es porque se operó de estrabismo.


----------



## el ruinas II (29 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ausencio ya no volverá a ser el que era. Porque él ya no quiere. Cobra mucha pasta, se consiguió a una buena zorra, y no está dispuesto a hacer más de lo justo ni a lesionarse otra vez. Váter a mí como suplente me vale.



es que es tal cual, marcas un par de golazos contra el farça en una final de noseque, luego empiezan todos los periodistas mamadores que eres la reencarnacion de pele maradona messi y gerd muller, acto seguido tu agente se reune con floren para "renovar", a este chaval hay que atarlo porque dentro de un año te pagan una clausula de rescision de 300 millones de euros por el y se lo llevan, floper traga (mas por el runrun de la piperda que porque se crea nada de que ese tio sea la hostia). Acto seguido, con un nuevo y jugoso contrato, el hijo de puta de asensio se echa a dormir y deja claro que el "no va a tirar del carro", que va a hacer el minimo esfuerzo y que se va a dedicar a vivir la vida a tope hasta que se retire en el madrid rascandose las pelotas


----------



## loquehayqueoir (29 Dic 2021)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Pones a tres o cuatro tíos a contar las variables que te interesen de los jugadores que sigues y unos cuantos más por si acaso y seguro que te salen buenos jugadoresa precios competitivos. Algo debía tener el Monchi del Sevilla, sólo con ojo no se consigue tanto jugador de calidac.



El método Monchi funciona en el Sevilla. En cuanto tuvo un equipo con un poco más de posibles (la Roma, que tampoco era la Juve, eh) se pegó un hostión bueno, bueno.

Estoy bastante de acuerdo en lo de usar más la estadística, pero al final lo que busca el Madrid (o el City, o el Bayern) está tan fuera de mercado... No es lo mismo buscar a un central que te meta en UEFA y lo puedas revender por el triple 2 años después (fundamental para el modelo económico del Sevilla) que buscar a un central que te gane la Champions y que no vas a querer revender nunca.

La estadística en el Madrid te sirve para un par de buenos suplentes y ya, para encontrar titulares todavía no hemos descubierto la fórmula mágica, o bien pagamos un pastón por un joven con riesgo, o pagamos un pastón por jugadores ya contrastados pero bastante mayores y con menos carrera por delante (tipo Modric o Van Dijk, jugadores con bastante mili ya cuando llegaron a un equipo top).


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Te estimo compañero de troleos, pero no puedo con lo de váter..., Es indigno, un ser de ultratumba, Florencio debe beneficiarse a su mujer o lo mismo váter es el que le chantajeaba con los audios, es incomprensible.



No le habrá hablado como si fuera su padre.


----------



## Phoenician (29 Dic 2021)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿Valverde otra vez contagiado?.
> 
> Qué curioso este virus.



Lo pilló en abril y lo vuelve a pillar en diciembre... Será que con las vacunas la inmunidad natural a coronavirus de un año se reduce a 6 meses?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Dic 2021)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Dic 2021)

Phoenician dijo:


> Lo pilló en abril y lo vuelve a pillar en diciembre... Será que con las vacunas la inmunidad natural a coronavirus de un año se reduce a 6 meses?



Será que si respiras por encima de tus posibilidades das positivo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Ha sido lo mejor del año con diferencia, alguien tuvo la genial idea de pensar que con esto se lo quitarían de enmedio y toda España dándole la razón al Florencio.


----------



## Phoenician (29 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Será que si respiras por encima de tus posibilidades das positivo.



Y porqué ningún jugador del Getafe, con el que jugamos el próximo domingo, ha dado positivo?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ha sido lo mejor del año con diferencia, alguien tuvo la genial idea de pensar que con esto se lo quitarían de enmedio y toda España dándole la razón al Florencio.



Es que no dijo nada que no fuera cierto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Dic 2021)

Phoenician dijo:


> Y porqué ningún jugador del Getafe, con el que jugamos el próximo domingo, ha dado positivo?



Serán más listos y lo ocultarán.


----------



## el ruinas II (29 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



que grande es floren


----------



## Lord Vader (29 Dic 2021)

Phoenician dijo:


> Y porqué ningún jugador del Getafe, con el que jugamos el próximo domingo, ha dado positivo?



Porque si no haces pruebas no tienes positivos


----------



## xilebo (29 Dic 2021)

*Nuevo brote de Covid en el Real Madrid: Courtois, Valverde, Camavinga y Vinicius, positivos*

Según ha informado el propio club en su web oficial


La baja de Courtois abrirá las puertas de la titularidad a Lunin, que aún no ha debutado esta temporada. El portero iba a ser el titular ante el Alcoyano en Copa del día 5 de enero y tendrá que jugar también el 2 ante el Getafe y es probable que también el día 8 ante el Valencia. Para la Supercopa de España en Arabia ya estará *Courtois*.

El centro del campo también se queda en una situación delicada con las bajas de Camavinga y Valverde, que habían sido titulares ante Cádiz y Athletic. Ancelotti recupera, eso sí, a *Casemiro y Modric.*


----------



## Xequinfumfa (29 Dic 2021)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 886889
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 886890



Dos suplentes.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (29 Dic 2021)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Porque si no haces pruebas no tienes positivos



Algunos lloráis más que Guardiola con menopausia. Independientemente de lo que penséis del covid en concreto, es bastante evidente que cuando hay un brote de una enfermedad contagiosa en un vestuario de fútbol profesional no se contagian 7 a la vez. Se contagia 1 que luego se lo pega directa o indirectamente a los otros 6, que para eso comparten sangre, sudor y escupitajos en espacios cerrados. Por eso verás muy pocos equipos con uno o dos contagios, es o cero o más de cinco.


----------



## Roedr (29 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El método Monchi funciona en el Sevilla. En cuanto tuvo un equipo con un poco más de posibles (la Roma, que tampoco era la Juve, eh) se pegó un hostión bueno, bueno.
> 
> Estoy bastante de acuerdo en lo de usar más la estadística, pero al final lo que busca el Madrid (o el City, o el Bayern) está tan fuera de mercado... No es lo mismo buscar a un central que te meta en UEFA y lo puedas revender por el triple 2 años después (fundamental para el modelo económico del Sevilla) que buscar a un central que te gane la Champions y que no vas a querer revender nunca.
> 
> La estadística en el Madrid te sirve para un par de buenos suplentes y ya, para encontrar titulares todavía no hemos descubierto la fórmula mágica, o bien pagamos un pastón por un joven con riesgo, o pagamos un pastón por jugadores ya contrastados pero bastante mayores y con menos carrera por delante (tipo Modric o Van Dijk, jugadores con bastante mili ya cuando llegaron a un equipo top).



 a veces uno tiene que reirse. Monchi es un pollo que creo que según he leído estudió derecho, ignoro si llegó a acabarlo. Es evidente, no hay más que verlo/oirlo, que de estadística sabe lo mismo que de factores de transcripción y ARN. Vamos, lo que le diga el excell tirando por alto. Por otro lado, los datos y su estadística se llevan usando en el deporte profesional (manejados por gente que sabe) desde hace décadas. Al principio en USA, especialmente en el baseball, e imagino que ahora hasta en los clubes de segunda división. 

Hoy en día todos los jóvenes están monitorizados y cuantificados. ¿Os creéis que sólo el Madrid conocía del potencial de Militao o Vinicius?. Lo sabía cualquier club normal. Al final lo que decanta los fichajes son otras cuestiones ajenas al potencial de los jugadores, como intereses por mercados, intermediarios, situación de los clubes, competencia de otros clubes, etc. Todos los clubes saben de la calidad y potencial de los jugadores, pero los traspasos implican a mucha gente y se hacen los que se pueden, no los que se quieren.


----------



## Roedr (29 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ha sido lo mejor del año con diferencia, alguien tuvo la genial idea de pensar que con esto se lo quitarían de enmedio y toda España dándole la razón al Florencio.



que va, si ha salido reforzado. El madridismo se ha sentido profundamente aliviado al ver que ante la fachada burocrática y gris se esconde un abuelete que se pispa de todo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> que va, si ha salido reforzado. El madridismo se ha sentido profundamente aliviado al ver que ante la fachada burocrática y gris se esconde un abuelete que se pispa de todo.



No se puede explicar mejor.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> a veces uno tiene que reirse. Monchi es un pollo que creo que según he leído estudió derecho, ignoro si llegó a acabarlo. Es evidente, no hay más que verlo/oirlo, que de estadística sabe lo mismo que de factores de transcripción y ARN. Vamos, lo que le diga el excell tirando por alto. Por otro lado, los datos y su estadística se llevan usando en el deporte profesional (manejados por gente que sabe) desde hace décadas. Al principio en USA, especialmente en el baseball, e imagino que ahora hasta en los clubes de segunda división.
> 
> Hoy en día todos los jóvenes están monitorizados y cuantificados. ¿Os creéis que sólo el Madrid conocía del potencial de Militao o Vinicius?. Lo sabía cualquier club normal. Al final lo que decanta los fichajes son otras cuestiones ajenas al potencial de los jugadores, como intereses por mercados, intermediarios, situación de los clubes, competencia de otros clubes, etc. Todos los clubes saben de la calidad y potencial de los jugadores, pero los traspasos implican a mucha gente y se hacen los que se pueden, no los que se quieren.



De hecho lo saben hasta los que hacen los managers de Football.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (30 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> a veces uno tiene que reirse. Monchi es un pollo que creo que según he leído estudió derecho, ignoro si llegó a acabarlo. Es evidente, no hay más que verlo/oirlo, que de estadística sabe lo mismo que de factores de transcripción y ARN. Vamos, lo que le diga el excell tirando por alto. Por otro lado, los datos y su estadística se llevan usando en el deporte profesional (manejados por gente que sabe) desde hace décadas. Al principio en USA, especialmente en el baseball, e imagino que ahora hasta en los clubes de segunda división.
> 
> Hoy en día todos los jóvenes están monitorizados y cuantificados. ¿Os creéis que sólo el Madrid conocía del potencial de Militao o Vinicius?. Lo sabía cualquier club normal. Al final lo que decanta los fichajes son otras cuestiones ajenas al potencial de los jugadores, como intereses por mercados, intermediarios, situación de los clubes, competencia de otros clubes, etc. Todos los clubes saben de la calidad y potencial de los jugadores, pero los traspasos implican a mucha gente y se hacen los que se pueden, no los que se quieren.



Este tema me interesa mucho, y como es Navidad y estoy de vacaciones, me voy a extender (más de lo normal, que no es poco  ).

Vaya por delante que de béisbol no tengo ni puta idea, pero de básket sí, bastante, y me vale como ejemplo. Comparar el nivel de uso de la estadística en el fútbol con el de baloncesto NBA hoy en día es como comparar un ábaco con el ordenador que ganó a Kasparov. Para empezar, en cada partido la NBA hay como 150 anotaciones por partido, en el fútbol hay dos coma algo. En una temporada de la NBA tienes una muestra suficientemente grande de casi cualquier tiro desde cualquier zona del campo con cualquier tipo de cobertura.

El fútbol está en su más tierna infancia analítica comparado con eso, precisamente porque nadie todavía ha resuelto cómo contar eventos (la x de la ecuación) en un número suficiente para sacar conclusiones estadísticas. Hasta donde yo sé, si alguien sabe más del tema que me corrija, que estaré encantado de aprender.

Voy a dar un ejemplo que conoce todo el mundo: los mapas de calor. Es cojonudo que tengamos la tecnología para seguir automáticamente a los 22 jugadores y para representar sus movimientos a lo largo de 90 minutos. Pero ahora mismo esos datos se usan para constatar que el City juega con la defensa adelantada o que Benzema cae mucho a banda. Eso son análisis inmediatos, que le sirven al rival para preparar mejor un partido, pero no llevan a ningún tipo de lógica inductiva. Por ejemplo, es imposible (insisto, hasta donde yo sé) decir que si mis jugadores se mueven de tal forma que generen un mapa de calor A en lugar de un mapa de calor B, meteré probablemente 5 goles más con A que con B.

Un segundo ejemplo, un poco más esotérico: expected goals (xG), que es algo que se inventó Opta para medir desde dónde se tira a puerta (un poco como las gráficas de tiro de la NBA). Es cojonudo saber que si tiras a dos metros de la raya de gol, el 90% de las veces entra. El problema en este caso es que a dos metros de la raya de gol también las meto yo, lo que falta saber, y está mucho menos desarrollado, es qué hay que hacer para generar ocasiones con un xG elevado: ¿pases verticales, eliminar rivales a base de regates antes del último pase, llegar a la línea de fondo...? Aquí nadie tiene mucha idea, y los que tienen alguna idea así como primitiva no la comparten con nadie.

Discrepo, y mucho, con la idea de que todos los jugadores del mundo están controlados y hasta en Segunda los clubes tienen un par de doctorados en mates haciendo informes. A día de hoy, la mayoría de clubes, esto sí es verdad, tienen cierta soltura para analizar datos de rendimiento, pero lo usan sobre todo para preparar el partido de la semana siguiente y también para evitar lesiones. Muy pocos equipos dedican el personal y el dinero suficiente para compilar información sobre 50 jugadores que no son suyos, verse sus últimos 50 partidos, automatizar sus datos de rendimiento, y fichar a los 5 de esos 50 que infieren con cierta exactitud que van a mejorar al equipo. Eso hoy en día es el Santo Grial del negocio del fútbol, y muy pocos se pueden permitir buscarlo. Entre otras cosas, y esto es un aparte, porque cuando los métodos te los estás inventando tú necesitas gente absolutamente excepcional: el jefe de análisis del Liverpool es doctorado en física por Cambridge. Su segundo, también doctor en física y ex del CERN. Dentro de 20 o 30 años, con un máster y un copy paste del código que se inventó el señor de Cambridge puedes replicar su trabajo. Pero hoy en día no hay nada que replicar, porque el original todavía no existe, y si existe no es público por razones obvias.

Volviendo a Monchi. Sabe programar en R? Pues no, pero igual que al jefazo de Goldman Sachs el código que le ha escrito un analista con dos máster y un doctorado para que le haga los trades le suena a chino. Lo que hizo Monchi, y me parece que tiene mucho mérito, es decir: mira, venimos de dos años en Segunda, si queremos sobrevivir tenemos que fichar barato, sacar rendimiento inmediato, vender caro en dos o tres años como mucho, y volver a empezar. Vamos a intentar hacer esto de forma sistemática. Eso, que parece una paletada, era la hostia para una época en la que David Vidal todavía era entrenador profesional. Y eso sí se puede hacer con los datos de rendimiento que existen hoy en día, y se seguirá pudiendo hacer hasta que el resto de los equipos tengan el mismo scouting que tiene el Sevilla y sepan bien cuánto valen los jugadores que antes le malvendían al Sevilla.

El problema de Monchi es que ese tipo de enfoque está muy bien para el Sevilla, pero para equipos top (y él lo sabe, anda que no ha rechazado ofertas) no sirve. El Madrid no necesita fichar a Dani Alves para vendérselo al Barça por 10 veces lo que pagó. El Madrid necesita a Alves para tenerlo 10 años en el primer equipo, y, como he dicho antes, la ciencia no está todavía al nivel para poder ver 50 partidos de Alves en Brasil y afirmar con un x% de probabilidades que ese jugador sirve para el Madrid.

En fin, que lo dejo aquí porque el tochamen ya es considerable. Seguro que dejo algo en el tintero y muchas erratas, pero de verdad que la analítica en el fútbol no está al nivel que muchos créeis, y ni mucho menos se acerca a lo que se hace hoy en día en la NBA.


----------



## Ulises 33 (30 Dic 2021)

Phoenician dijo:


> Lo pilló en abril y lo vuelve a pillar en diciembre... Será que con las vacunas la inmunidad natural a coronavirus de un año se reduce a 6 meses?



Lo mismo que el pacotest pcr no sirve una mierda.


----------



## Roedr (30 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Este tema me interesa mucho, y como es Navidad y estoy de vacaciones, me voy a extender (más de lo normal, que no es poco  ).
> 
> Vaya por delante que de béisbol no tengo ni puta idea, pero de básket sí, bastante, y me vale como ejemplo. Comparar el nivel de uso de la estadística en el fútbol con el de baloncesto NBA hoy en día es como comparar un ábaco con el ordenador que ganó a Kasparov. Para empezar, en cada partido la NBA hay como 150 anotaciones por partido, en el fútbol hay dos coma algo. En una temporada de la NBA tienes una muestra suficientemente grande de casi cualquier tiro desde cualquier zona del campo con cualquier tipo de cobertura.
> 
> ...



Entiendo lo que dices que la estadística en el fútbol está en mantillas. La falta de muestra con respecto a otros deportes la limita y hace más difícil. Pero yo si creo que al menos los clubes con recursos usan métodos sofisticados que aportan resultados. Lo más importante en el fútbol actual, y es muy accesible a los métodos cuantitativos, es el físico. Ya solamente ver la cantidad de sprints que soporta un jugador, su velocidad, resistencia y potencia de disparo te permite cribar de mil jugadores potenciales a cien jugadores, y a partir de ahí se puede trabajar de forma más fina.


----------



## subvencionados (30 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Este tema me interesa mucho, y como es Navidad y estoy de vacaciones, me voy a extender (más de lo normal, que no es poco  ).
> 
> Vaya por delante que de béisbol no tengo ni puta idea, pero de básket sí, bastante, y me vale como ejemplo. Comparar el nivel de uso de la estadística en el fútbol con el de baloncesto NBA hoy en día es como comparar un ábaco con el ordenador que ganó a Kasparov. Para empezar, en cada partido la NBA hay como 150 anotaciones por partido, en el fútbol hay dos coma algo. En una temporada de la NBA tienes una muestra suficientemente grande de casi cualquier tiro desde cualquier zona del campo con cualquier tipo de cobertura.
> 
> ...




Resumo:


La estadística mide variables. Las variables a medir deben estar identificadas por teorías que relacionan unas con otras para explicar ciertos comportamientos, rendimientos, etc.. Ahora mismo, por lo que entiendo no hay un cuerpo teórico, ni siquiera una teoría que relacione ciertas variables con, por ejemplo, número de goles por partido. Por lo tanto si no hay un cuerpo teórico, ni identificado relaciones causales entre variables, qué coño vamos a medir y por qué esas cosas y no otras?
El señor Monchi lo que hace, según entiendo de tu relato, es gestión de un club. Eso es otra cosa diferente. Lo anterior, la medición del juego y los jugadores y su rendimiento, es de carácter operativo. La gestión del club tiene un carácter estratégico. Para ello, también hace falta un cuerpo teórico que no sé si el fútbol o cualquier otro deporte lo tiene, que creo que no. Tiran más de la intuición que del "conocimiento científico". Aún así se pueden extraer elementos de la gestión de empresas para adaptarlo a la gestión de un club deportivo. Eso es lo que llevan haciendo los teóricos pedagógicos los últimos 30 años al intentar adaptar herramientas y cuerpo de conocimiento de la gestión de empresas a la gestión de espacios educativos.
En Resumen, de nuevo, no entiendo como con la pasta que mueve este deporte no hay ya varias tesis doctorales, varias revistas científicas, publicaciones, congresos científicos, etc.. alrededor de esto para ir creando un cuerpo teórico dentro del mismo (gestión del club, gestión de los jugadores, gestión de tácticas y estrategias por parte de los entrenadores, etc...). Es como si le gustara ser unos "amateurs" indefinidamente y no quisieran dar un salto cualitativo hacia el conocimiento. Tal vez porque las personas que se dedican a esto no son muy amantes de ese conocimiento y ni lo entienden.


----------



## DRIDMA (30 Dic 2021)




----------



## Edu.R (30 Dic 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



No han podido inscribir a Ferrán y todavía pretenden seguir fichando.

"Antes de entrar, dejen salir".


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (30 Dic 2021)

Lo de Monchi que comentáis es fácil. Cuando vuelve al Sevilla ficha para la misma posición a Ocampos por 15 kilos y a Rony por 25. Ocampos muy bueno y tal y Rony cedido dios sabe dónde. Aún así le trae a cuenta si mañana vende a Ocampos por 50.

En el Madrid la cagaría en la mitad de los fichajes, como hace en el Sevilla, pero nos daríamos más cuenta.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (30 Dic 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> No han podido inscribir a Ferrán y todavía pretenden seguir fichando.
> 
> "Antes de entrar, dejen salir".



Quieren cambiarlo por Depay que acaba contrato en año y medio.


----------



## _Suso_ (30 Dic 2021)

Courtois, segundo negativo en coronavirus


----------



## The Replicant (30 Dic 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Courtois, segundo negativo en coronavirus



Esto es como el "rasca y gana", que puto cachondeo


----------



## loquehayqueoir (30 Dic 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Pero yo si creo que al menos los clubes con recursos usan métodos sofisticados que aportan resultados.



Los clubes con recursos sí, pero te encuentras con dos barreras: la primera, que cuando eres el primero, o de los primeros, en hacerlo, necesitas inventarte los métodos desde cero, y para eso necesitas gente que sean cracks programando pero además que tengan capacidad de abstracción. No te vale una ingeniería técnica en la Autónoma. Doctorados en Cambridge hay pocos, que les guste el fútbol menos, y que no tengan nada mejor que hacer con ese doctorado hay dos o tres. El Osasuna no puede competir en ese mercado, y si me apuras el Madrid tampoco.

La segunda barrera es la x de las ecuaciones. Cuando estás decidiendo entre fichar a Van Dijk y Salah, que estaban en el Southampton y la Roma, en lugar de al central del Everton y al delantero del Atalanta, por inventarme un ejemplo, tienes toda la información necesaria: juegan en grandes ligas donde tienen una cámara siguiendo los movimientos de cada jugador en casi todos sus partidos, y tienen suficiente trayectoria para extraer datos de sus 50 últimos partidos grabados. Pero si quieres fichar a Vinicius, para empezar no tienes 50 partidos, es demasiado joven, y los que sí tienes te garantizo que en Brasil no tienen cámaras siguiendo a cada jugador en todo momento, así que se te jodió el invento.

O sea, que los métodos existen, pero ahora mismo tienes tantas barreras conceptuales y logísticas que tienen un uso muy limitado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Dic 2021)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Lo mismo que el pacotest pcr no sirve una mierda.



Sirve para indentificar algo que en realidad no es nada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Dic 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Lo de Monchi que comentáis es fácil. Cuando vuelve al Sevilla ficha para la misma posición a Ocampos por 15 kilos y a Rony por 25. Ocampos muy bueno y tal y Rony cedido dios sabe dónde. Aún así le trae a cuenta si mañana vende a Ocampos por 50.
> 
> En el Madrid la cagaría en la mitad de los fichajes, como hace en el Sevilla, pero nos daríamos más cuenta.



Sasto. Monchi tiene estudiados a varios jugadores para todas las posiciones y que sean baratos. Y le pone un orden en esa lista. A partir de ahí ficha. Si le sale mal puerta y a por el siguiente.

En el Madrí la cagaría porque los fichajes no son de baratillo. Si fichas a un jugador por 60 kilos tiene que rendir y no puedes fichar a otro.


----------



## Ulises 33 (30 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sirve para indentificar algo que en realidad no es nada.



Bueno, si es algo, es la herramienta para aterrorizar a la población.


----------



## _Suso_ (30 Dic 2021)

Courtois, segundo negativo en coronavirus

Valverde y Camavinga también han dado negativo


----------



## JohnTitor (30 Dic 2021)

Que en el varsa los positivos no sean tantos ni tan a menudo como en el resto de equipos es casualidad y suerte, como la época con Pep que iban como aviones todos los partidos durante toda la temporada en todas las competiciones.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (30 Dic 2021)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Este tema me interesa mucho, y como es Navidad y estoy de vacaciones, me voy a extender (más de lo normal, que no es poco  ).
> 
> Vaya por delante que de béisbol no tengo ni puta idea, pero de básket sí, bastante, y me vale como ejemplo. Comparar el nivel de uso de la estadística en el fútbol con el de baloncesto NBA hoy en día es como comparar un ábaco con el ordenador que ganó a Kasparov. Para empezar, en cada partido la NBA hay como 150 anotaciones por partido, en el fútbol hay dos coma algo. En una temporada de la NBA tienes una muestra suficientemente grande de casi cualquier tiro desde cualquier zona del campo con cualquier tipo de cobertura.
> 
> ...




Es que no es fácil, y no sé si será posible algún día. Probablemente sí, pero entonces habrá perdido el encanto del mundo del fútbol. Hay demasiadas variables en juego, y la mayoría ni se sabe cómo cuantificarlas. En el baloncesto juegan 5 vs 5. En fútbol 11 vs 11. 

Yo he jugado y juego muchos partidos en plan amateur pachanguero claro, y nunca, antes de empezar, sé si lo voy a hacer bien o mal, si me voy a encontrar cansado o no. A lo mejor un día venía hecho polvo y me salía todo bien, y al revés. Es un poco como predecir el tiempo: fácil decir qué día va a hacer mañana, pero imposible saber qué pasará dentro de un año.

Para mi uno de los aspectos más bonitos del fútbol es que no siempre gana el que en teoría debería hacerlo. Hay bastante componente de aleatoriedad, y eso es bueno para el aficionado.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (30 Dic 2021)

El Barça se plantea dar la carta de libertad a Dembélé


El club azulgrana se plantea su salida en este mercado de invierno y que se fuera libre




www.sport.es





Si esto va en serio hay que hacerle una oferta. No para ficharlo, para volverlos locos.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (30 Dic 2021)

subvencionados dijo:


> En Resumen, de nuevo, no entiendo como con la pasta que mueve este deporte no hay ya varias tesis doctorales, varias revistas científicas, publicaciones, congresos científicos, etc.. alrededor de esto para ir creando un cuerpo teórico dentro del mismo (gestión del club, gestión de los jugadores, gestión de tácticas y estrategias por parte de los entrenadores, etc...). Es como si le gustara ser unos "amateurs" indefinidamente y no quisieran dar un salto cualitativo hacia el conocimiento. Tal vez porque las personas que se dedican a esto no son muy amantes de ese conocimiento y ni lo entienden.



honestamente creo que el motivo esta en que los estamentos que han mandado desde siempre en el futbol mundial, international board primero y fifa y uefa ahora, han sido y son muy muy conservadores en el sentido de muy poco amigos a cualquier tipo de cambio.

en el lado opuesto tenemos el baloncesto que cada pocos años meten cambios hasta el punto de que el baloncesto de primeros de siglo xx poco tiene que ver con el actual. 

volviendo al futbol, precisamente esa actitud hace que meter cambios en cualquier sentido sea dificil. te pongo un ejemplo.... a primeros de los años noventa hubo un entrenador nuevo en primera division que tenia en mente ideas algo innovadoras... queria introducir la figura del psicologo deportivo en la plantilla del primer equipo, queria tambien que en las jugadas a balon parado el lanzador marcase la jugada a sus compañeros con algun gesto antes de lanzar.... ese entrenador se llamaba benito floro. 

antimadridistas y tambien madridistas lo criticaron y se mofaron de el.... a dia de hoy que deporte de alto nivel no tiene psicologo deportivo , o cuantos equipos no trabajan la estrategia en futbol, o en cuantos deporte no marca un jugador la jugada a su compañero....

y es que el futbol, y si me apuras el entorno , tambien prensa, aficionados, es poco amiga a cambios.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (30 Dic 2021)

Todo esto que comentáis sobre estadísticas, fichajes y demas, siendo consciente que es tremendamente interesante, y rexonociendo lo que comenta Loquehayqueoir; me ha hecho recordar dos pelis sobre deporte que tienen su punto:

_Moneyball_ protagonizada por Brad Pitt y _Trouble with the curve_ ( aquí _Golpe de efecto_) dirigida por el gran Eastwood.

Cada una con un fondo distinto, o no tanto, habla justo de lo que estáis comentando.

A lo que voy. Me mola mucho de la de Eastwood - quien interpreta a un dinosaurio al que quieren jubilar porque su equipo cuenta ya con métodos modernos de fichaje por ordenador, estadísticas, algoritmos etc...- y cuyo experimentado personaje asevera y demuestra que es capaz de saber si un tipo es buen bateador o no simplemente por el sonido que produce la bola al impactar con su bate; el guion da para que su hija herede sus enseñanzas eligiendo a un pitcher tan solo por el sonido que hace la bola al recepcionarla en su guante.

En fin, sin entrar en más sobre ambas referencias cinéfilas, o sobre lo que plantea la de peli del Pitt, y como ya sabéis que Clint es un puto romántico, me vale también lo que dice Pepitoburbujas:

_Para mi uno de los aspectos más bonitos del fútbol es que no siempre gana el que en teoría debería hacerlo_



pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Es que no es fácil, y no sé si será posible algún día. Probablemente sí, pero entonces habrá perdido el encanto del mundo del fútbol. Hay demasiadas variables en juego, y la mayoría ni se sabe cómo cuantificarlas. En el baloncesto juegan 5 vs 5. En fútbol 11 vs 11.
> 
> Yo he jugado y juego muchos partidos en plan amateur pachanguero claro, y nunca, antes de empezar, sé si lo voy a hacer bien o mal, si me voy a encontrar cansado o no. A lo mejor un día venía hecho polvo y me salía todo bien, y al revés. Es un poco como predecir el tiempo: fácil decir qué día va a hacer mañana, pero imposible saber qué pasará dentro de un año.
> 
> Para mi uno de los aspectos más bonitos del fútbol es que no siempre gana el que en teoría debería hacerlo. Hay bastante componente de aleatoriedad, y eso es bueno para el aficionado.






loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Este tema me interesa mucho, y como es Navidad y estoy de vacaciones, me voy a extender (más de lo normal, que no es poco  ).
> 
> Vaya por delante que de béisbol no tengo ni puta idea, pero de básket sí, bastante, y me vale como ejemplo. Comparar el nivel de uso de la estadística en el fútbol con el de baloncesto NBA hoy en día es como comparar un ábaco con el ordenador que ganó a Kasparov. Para empezar, en cada partido la NBA hay como 150 anotaciones por partido, en el fútbol hay dos coma algo. En una temporada de la NBA tienes una muestra suficientemente grande de casi cualquier tiro desde cualquier zona del campo con cualquier tipo de cobertura.
> 
> ...


----------



## pepitoburbujas (30 Dic 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> El Barça se plantea dar la carta de libertad a Dembélé
> 
> 
> El club azulgrana se plantea su salida en este mercado de invierno y que se fuera libre
> ...



Me lo estoy pasando en grande leyendo el Scort y el Mundo Depresivo. A Endeblé quieren hacerle renovar, pero cobrando mucho menos, que no hay pasta, y liberar masa salarial para inscribir al que vino del Chelsea. Pero Endeblé contesta no sin razón que se han gastado 50 M€ en Ferrán y pide el oro y el moro. La mora no la pide porque le han dado una hace poco jaja.
Luego se puede leer que están interesados en Morata. Los comentarios de los aficionados no tienen desperdicio.

La verdad es que están montando un equipazo: Depay, Braithwhite, Luuk de Tronk, Morata, Ferrán...eso no es un tridente, es un póker de asses


----------



## Roedr (30 Dic 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Courtois, segundo negativo en coronavirus
> 
> Valverde y Camavinga también han dado negativo



vaya, a mí me hacía ilu que jugara Lunin, pobre chico.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (30 Dic 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> honestamente creo que el motivo esta en que los estamentos que han mandado desde siempre en el futbol mundial, international board primero y fifa y uefa ahora, han sido y son muy muy conservadores en el sentido de muy poco amigos a cualquier tipo de cambio.
> 
> en el lado opuesto tenemos el baloncesto que cada pocos años meten cambios hasta el punto de que el baloncesto de primeros de siglo xx poco tiene que ver con el actual.
> 
> ...



Ahora es cuando todos nos acordamos de aquel:
" ... Con el pito, nos los follamos con el pito joder!!" 

Tiene usted razón, al futbol le cuesta avanzar lo que no hay escrito. Miren ustedes el VAR por ejemplo frente a la " foto finish", " ojo de halcón", "tiempos muertos ", etc...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Dic 2021)

Otro moro marrquio que por hacer q partido bueno convocará lucho al mundial..un nuevo Munir ..


----------



## Woden (30 Dic 2021)

segarro ameguismo


----------



## JohnTitor (30 Dic 2021)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Me lo estoy pasando en grande leyendo el Scort y el Mundo Depresivo. A Endeblé quieren hacerle renovar, pero cobrando mucho menos, que no hay pasta, y liberar masa salarial para inscribir al que vino del Chelsea. Pero Endeblé contesta no sin razón que se han gastado 50 M€ en Ferrán y pide el oro y el moro. La mora no la pide porque le han dado una hace poco jaja.
> Luego se puede leer que están interesados en Morata. Los comentarios de los aficionados no tienen desperdicio.
> 
> La verdad es que están montando un equipazo: Depay, Braithwhite, Luuk de Tronk, Morata, Ferrán...eso no es un tridente, es un póker de asses



Ellos pueden mojar bragas con el último chaval que ha subido del filial, nosotros directamente no podemos tener filial y debemos pedir perdón al mundo del fútbol (aunque seamos el club que más jugadores aporta a la liga):



Ellos están arruinados y jugando la Europa League, pero pueden soñar con Haaland, hasta hace poco incluso con Mbappé, han fichado a cosas como Depay, el tercer delantero del Sevilla o a Dani Alves con 52 años y las ganas de fiesta de un chaval de 17, pero nosotros no nos podemos ilusionar con fichajes factibles:



Tuiter Madrid es gracioso, tiene memes y se ríe de sí mismo, tuiter varsa es vinagre puro. Lo peor es que hay defecaciones humanas que no son troll y reflejan el pensamiento de una gran mayoría de aficionados, como éste:



Esta época la estoy pasando mejor incluso que cuando ganamos las tres champions seguidas, así os lo digo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (31 Dic 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> El Barça se plantea dar la carta de libertad a Dembélé
> 
> 
> El club azulgrana se plantea su salida en este mercado de invierno y que se fuera libre
> ...



Pues yo le hacía una oferta mañana antes de la primera campanada, pero no para trolear al Barça. Bueno, un poquito para trolear al Barça también, pero sobre todo porque si alguien pone un poco de orden y orientación en la vida de ese chico, ahí hay un futbolista de los de verdad.


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 Dic 2021)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> El Barça se plantea dar la carta de libertad a Dembélé
> 
> 
> El club azulgrana se plantea su salida en este mercado de invierno y que se fuera libre
> ...



Le puede dar la carta libertad, pero si el quiere, lo normal es que les reclame el sueldo. Es una casa de locos desde hace muchos años el club indepe.


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 Dic 2021)

JohnTitor dijo:


> Ellos pueden mojar bragas con el último chaval que ha subido del filial, nosotros directamente no podemos tener filial y debemos pedir perdón al mundo del fútbol (aunque seamos el club que más jugadores aporta a la liga):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ESe tío no está bien mentalmente, para decir que era indepe se montó que es italiano y tal. No dice más que chorradas, 30 minutos para decir la misma chorrada repetida, luego ves que la mayoría sigue sus chorradas, quizás es que el aficionado del club indepe es así, se creen todas las mierdas que les cuenten.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Dic 2021)

Se me está poniendo dura pensando en el equipo que va a tener el Madrid el año que viene.

3-4-3

Alaba, rudiguer, militao


Case, kross, modric, benzema

Vini, haland, mbappe


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Dic 2021)

Morata o sea el farsa venden a un delantero alto pero compran a otro delantero alto .pero no saben colgar balones


----------



## DRIDMA (31 Dic 2021)




----------



## filets (31 Dic 2021)

El Barça es el REY del relato

Cuando tenian a Messi, Neymar Jr y Luis Suarez; todos los jugadores querian fichar porque jugar al lado de Messi era un sueño y los jugadores lo que querian era ganar titulos y para eso hace falta una gran plantilla y la del Barça es la mejor.
Ahora que juegan con Juglá, Abde y Demir (grante): los grandes jugadores quieren fichar por equipos con jugadores de mierda para no tener competencia y ser el centro del proyecto

Que FLO sea amigo del CEO del BVB no significa nada
Que Laporta y Mino sean amigos es la CLAVE para que el Barça sea la primera opcion de Haaland

Antes lo importante era fichar a los mejores jugadores.
Ahora lo importante es que los jugadores sean jovenes y que jueguen en la seleccion española.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Dic 2021)

Se hacen un favor ambos, el agente encarece al jugador y el Barcelona parece que sigue en la palestra, es publicidad pactada.


----------



## IVNP71 (31 Dic 2021)

Feliz año a todos los seguidores madridistas!!
Feliz 2022.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## filets (31 Dic 2021)

en unas horas Mbappé SERÁ LIBRE


----------



## Pelele VI (31 Dic 2021)

filets dijo:


> en unas horas Mbappé SERÁ LIBRE



¿Puede venir ahora en invierno?

Anda que si se va a otro equipo o renueva va a haber suicidios en el madridismo.


----------



## Woden (31 Dic 2021)

Tortugo, ahora eres libre.


----------



## vurvujo (1 Ene 2022)

Ya es 1 de enero


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Ene 2022)

filets dijo:


> en unas horas Mbappé SERÁ LIBRE




Seguramente esté ya cerrado por el Barcelona.


----------



## filets (1 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Seguramente esté ya cerrado por el Barcelona.



Imposible
Kylian no tiene sitio en el Barça de Juglá, Abde y Demir


----------



## Xequinfumfa (1 Ene 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Es que no es fácil, y no sé si será posible algún día. Probablemente sí, pero entonces habrá perdido el encanto del mundo del fútbol. Hay demasiadas variables en juego, y la mayoría ni se sabe cómo cuantificarlas. En el baloncesto juegan 5 vs 5. En fútbol 11 vs 11.
> 
> Yo he jugado y juego muchos partidos en plan amateur pachanguero claro, y nunca, antes de empezar, sé si lo voy a hacer bien o mal, si me voy a encontrar cansado o no. A lo mejor un día venía hecho polvo y me salía todo bien, y al revés. Es un poco como predecir el tiempo: fácil decir qué día va a hacer mañana, pero imposible saber qué pasará dentro de un año.
> 
> Para mi uno de los aspectos más bonitos del fútbol es que no siempre gana el que en teoría debería hacerlo. Hay bastante componente de aleatoriedad, y eso es bueno para el aficionado.



Venia a comentar algo parecido. 

El futbol es un deporte de asociacion con la pelota donde juegan 11 tios en un campo enorme. No es un deporte que se juega en una cancha interior, con cinco tios en posiciones muy definidas y donde el objetivo es encestar lo mas rapidamente posible. El campo de futbol americano tambien es enorme y juegan ciento y la madre, pero son tipos super especializados en hacer una cosa exclusivamente y donde las jugadas se cantan por el quarterback y forman parte de un manual de jugadas y movimientos disenado por el cuerpo tecnico. No se salen de ahi. No hay lugar para la improvisacion. 

El futbol no tiene nada que ver. En el futbol no hay practicamente baremos objetivos para determinar si un jugador ha jugado bien o no, mas alla de los evidentes (pases completados, pases perdidos, balones recuperados y goles). Como contabilizas si tu lateral izquierdo ha jugado bien o no? Todos los aficionados al futbol sabemos en seguida si nuestro lateral izquierdo esta jugando de lujo o esta siendo un autentico desastre. Pero eso como cojones lo contabilizas en un programa informatico? Que baremos objetivos determinan que Zidane fue infinitamente mejor centrocampista que Gavi? Gavi debe correr como 6 kilometros mas que Zidane cada partido. Pero a ningun aficionado al futbol de ningun lugar del mundo se le ocurriria decir que Gavi es mejor futbolista que Zidane (excluyendo goles, simplemente en su faceta de centrocampista). Por que?

Pues precisamente por la naturaleza del futbol. Es una naturaleza subjetiva y estetica. Y el futbol es el deporte mas subjetivo y mas estetico del planeta. Fijaos en los youtubers que reaccionan a futbolistas famosos. Muchas veces son americanos que pillan la tipica compilacion de regates de un futbolista y alucinan. Pero es que cualquier aficionado al futbol sabe que eso no vale para una mierda. Que eso no es futbol. Que el futbol no es regatear; es infinitamente mas que eso. Es la capacidad de pasarse el balon para ir avanzando posiciones, es la fortaleza defensiva, es la capacidad para intuir y abortar jugadas del equipo rival, es ser capaz de hacer transiciones rapidas (con y sin balon) tanto ofensiva como defensivamente, es marcar goles y parar los disparos a gol del contraio. Y TODO ELLO SIMULTANEAMENTE. En el futbol no ocurre una jugada a la vez, sino decenas de jugadas al mismo tiempo. 

Y eso no es cuantificable por ningun software. Y yo que me alegro.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (1 Ene 2022)

Ejemplo de lo que digo: 

Tíos que no entienden de fútbol flipando con un video de regates y filigranas.

Cuando a los que nos gusta el fútbol sabemos que jugar bien al fútbol lo hacía, por ejemplo, este señor. 


Pero ahí no vas a ver americanos llevándose las manos a la cabeza y abriendo la boca. Pues eso.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Ene 2022)

filets dijo:


> Imposible
> Kylian no tiene sitio en el Barça de Juglá, Abde y Demir




Yo creo que sí filetes, aunque tendría que ser suplente de la araña y haaland de Cabrales, pero podrían salir para ayudar en las segundas partes como revulsivos.


----------



## JimTonic (1 Ene 2022)

Jojojo que rision, si el Coutinho no acepta una rebaja de 20 millones en su sueldo no pueden inscribir a ferran torres


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Ene 2022)

Venía a ver si habíais puesto fotografías de las mujeres de los futbolistas o algo para empezar bien el año, me habéis decepcionado, me vuelvo. Ami hilo del Barcelona.


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Ene 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Ejemplo de lo que digo:
> 
> Tíos que no entienden de fútbol flipando con un video de regates y filigranas.
> 
> ...



por supuesto que el futbol son regates,encarar y dejar atras a un jugador,pero hacer esto con regularidad solo esta al alcance de los muy buenos.

Redondo fue un gran jugador,pero Ronaldinho aunque durase poco al maximo era otro nivel,un jugador totalmente diferencial.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Ene 2022)

El robo del Shitty al Arsenal


----------



## loquehayqueoir (1 Ene 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Venia a comentar algo parecido.
> 
> El futbol es un deporte de asociacion con la pelota donde juegan 11 tios en un campo enorme. No es un deporte que se juega en una cancha interior, con cinco tios en posiciones muy definidas y donde el objetivo es encestar lo mas rapidamente posible. El campo de futbol americano tambien es enorme y juegan ciento y la madre, pero son tipos super especializados en hacer una cosa exclusivamente y donde las jugadas se cantan por el quarterback y forman parte de un manual de jugadas y movimientos disenado por el cuerpo tecnico. No se salen de ahi. No hay lugar para la improvisacion.
> 
> ...



Estoy muy de acuerdo con el fondo de lo que dices, pero en el deporte TODO es cuantificable.

Otra cosa es que los datos sirvan para algo. Puede que haya tantas combinaciones posibles de variables (que es una forma complicada de llamar a lo que tú llamas estética) que al final no se puedan extraer conclusiones prácticas. Por ejemplo, si necesitas 300 partidos de muestra para juzgar a un jugador con una fiabilidad diferencial, eso no sirve de nada porque tras 300 partidos el jugador tendrá 33 años y ya lo habrá fichado otro equipo menos tiquismiquis.


----------



## josemanuelb (1 Ene 2022)

Si tuviera que apostar diría que el Tito Floren es muy listo y Mbappe firmó en cuanto sonaron las campanadas.


----------



## The Replicant (1 Ene 2022)

jajaja ya esta el cortacéspet llorando









Xavi: "El partido se tiene que suspender"


El técnico del Barcelona ha hablado en la previa del partido ante el Mallorca. Cuenta con bajas y ha lamentado las condiciones en las que tendrá que jugar.



as.com





nosotros hemos tenido que jugar en cuadro y no ha pasado nada

que suspenden el partido y se juega cuando diga la Farsa ni cotiza


----------



## Edu.R (1 Ene 2022)

No lo van a suspender.

Si fueran 17 bajas por Bitxo, bueno. Pero hay varias que son por lesión/sanción. 

Es simplemente ponerse la venda, cuando mañana no ganen: "es que teníamos muchas bajas", y sigue la farsa unos dias más.

Para mi el punto clave va a ser la Supercopa. Si les ganamos la semifinal va a ser otro cojellón importante, si nos ganan... pues mira, si nos ganan sigue la farsa y lo mismo no es tan malo.


----------



## filets (1 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> No lo van a suspender.
> 
> Si fueran 17 bajas por Bitxo, bueno. Pero hay varias que son por lesión/sanción.
> 
> ...



El APOTEOSIS va a ser cuando pierdan contra el Nápoles y jueguen la Conference League
Ahi ni prestamo de G&S , ni CVC ni NADA
Quiebra del equipo y esa noche los cules en la cena cogiendose de la mano y preguntandose ¿Como hemos llegado aqui? como el final de la pelicula


Spoiler: spoiler



Dont look up


----------



## JimTonic (1 Ene 2022)

Cuando el Madrid tiene bajas nadie dice nada

Cuando el barca tiene bajas se adúltera la competición si juega


Vamos a ver esta noche las radios


----------



## JohnTitor (1 Ene 2022)

Ojalá le aplacen el partido a Javi, es más, ojalá sea el único partido aplazado y el comunicado de la liga diga algo así como "por ser una situación excepcional".

Que sea todo muy descarado y riéndose del resto de clubes, a ver si así alguien empieza a ver un poco mas allá.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (1 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> Jojojo que rision, si el Coutinho no acepta una rebaja de 20 millones en su sueldo no pueden inscribir a ferran torres



Ya me espero los titulares de sus panfleto-megáfono: "Coutinho insolidario", "Coutinho engaña al Barca", "Coutinho desagradecido", y tal. Como con Dembélé. 

Es que hay que tener una jeta de hormigón armado. Ni Coutinho ni el endeblé tienen la culpa del contrato que les han firmado. Lo de que "no podemos inscribir a ferrán porque el malvado Coutinho quiere cobrar lo que está estipulado" da vergüenza ajena, de verdad. 

Ni que decir tiene que hacen bien los jugadores en no ceder a ese chantaje miserable, aunque les echen a la afición encima vía EScort y Mundo Depresivo.

Y ojo, que aquí tenemos los casos de Bale, Isco, Marcelo, el mismo Hazard que están cobrando un pastón que no merecen por lo que hacen en el campo. Pero no me imagino diciéndole a Bale que se baje el sueldo a la mitad para poder fichar a Mbappé. Aparte de que las carcajadas de Bale se oirían desde el telescopio James Webb ese. 

En estos casos de jugadores que resultaron rana pues ajo y agua. Si no se quieren ir se espera a que acaben su contrato y adiós muy buenas. *Y se intenta aprender para la próxima*. Nada de medidas "pues a la grada 6 meses", "ponerlo a entrenar hasta que reviente", "hacerlo jugar lesionado", etc, como las que he estado leyendo en los panfletos en los comentarios de los aficionados (la sección de comentarios es lo mejor con diferencia, te partes de risa con alguno).


----------



## Manero (1 Ene 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Ya me espero los titulares de sus panfleto-megáfono: "Coutinho insolidario", "Coutinho engaña al Barca", "Coutinho desagradecido", y tal. Como con Dembélé.
> 
> Es que hay que tener una jeta de hormigón armado. Ni Coutinho ni el endeblé tienen la culpa del contrato que les han firmado. Lo de que "no podemos inscribir a ferrán porque el malvado Coutinho quiere cobrar lo que está estipulado" da vergüenza ajena, de verdad.
> 
> ...



Hay una diferencia entre el caso de Coutinho y los de los jugadores del Madrid que comentas, y es que Coutinho quiere jugar para poder ir al Mundial por lo que acepta salir, en cambio a Bale, Isco y Marcelo les da igual calentar banquillo o grada mientras cobren su contrato completo. Incluso a Hazard parece no importarle demasiado ya que tiene el puesto con Bélgica asegurado aunque juegue poco en el Madrid.

El desencuentro de Coutinho con el Barcelona viene en que el jugador prefiere salir cedido a un club brasileño donde la casi totalidad de la ficha la tendría que pagar el Barça, mientras que el Barcelona lo quiere colocar en un club inglés donde si se harían cargo de buena parte de su contrato. Pero continuar como hasta ahora no lo quiere ni el Barça ni Coutinho por lo que es de suponer que acabe saliendo.


----------



## JimTonic (1 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Hay una diferencia entre el caso de Coutinho y los de los jugadores del Madrid que comentas, y es que Coutinho quiere jugar para poder ir al Mundial por lo que acepta salir, en cambio a Bale, Isco y Marcelo les da igual calentar banquillo o grada mientras cobren su contrato completo. Incluso a Hazard parece no importarle demasiado ya que tiene el puesto con Bélgica asegurado aunque juegue poco en el Madrid.
> 
> El desencuentro de Coutinho con el Barcelona viene en que el jugador prefiere salir cedido a un club brasileño donde la casi totalidad de la ficha la tendría que pagar el Barça, mientras que el Barcelona lo quiere colocar en un club inglés donde si se harían cargo de buena parte de su contrato. Pero continuar como hasta ahora no lo quiere ni el Barça ni Coutinho por lo que es de suponer que acabe saliendo.




pero si estais pagando 5 millones de la ficha de pjanic, despues de todas las risas con bale, pues ahora un poco mas por coutinho


de todas formas eso que dices del club ingles yo no lo habia oido, de todas formas se tienen 30 dias por delante interesantes


----------



## Manero (1 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> pero si estais pagando 5 millones de la ficha de pjanic, despues de todas las risas con bale, pues ahora un poco mas por coutinho
> 
> 
> de todas formas eso que dices del club ingles yo no lo habia oido, de todas formas se tienen 30 dias por delante interesantes



Hoy salen rumores en Inglaterra de que el Tottenham lo quiere, y también sonaba antes el Arsenal. De todas formas Coutinho prefiere irse cedido a Brasil donde tiene asegurado jugar siempre y de paso seguir cobrando completo el sueldo que tiene, a irse a Inglaterra donde también podría acabar chupando banquillo y con un sueldo más bajo del que cobra ahora.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (1 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Hay una diferencia entre el caso de Coutinho y los de los jugadores del Madrid que comentas, y es que Coutinho quiere jugar para poder ir al Mundial por lo que acepta salir, en cambio a Bale, Isco y Marcelo les da igual calentar banquillo o grada mientras cobren su contrato completo. Incluso a Hazard parece no importarle demasiado ya que tiene el puesto con Bélgica asegurado aunque juegue poco en el Madrid.
> 
> El desencuentro de Coutinho con el Barcelona viene en que el jugador prefiere salir cedido a un club brasileño donde la casi totalidad de la ficha la tendría que pagar el Barça, mientras que el Barcelona lo quiere colocar en un club inglés donde si se harían cargo de buena parte de su contrato. Pero continuar como hasta ahora no lo quiere ni el Barça ni Coutinho por lo que es de suponer que acabe saliendo.




A los Bale, Isco...está claro que les da lo mismo jugar o no. También tienen claro que el 30 de junio han de dejar las taquillas libres. A estos no los quiere nadie, pagando lo que cobran ahora. Son dos casos de jugadores que se han devaluado totalmente. Marcelo igual, no es tan viejo como para mostrar ese deplorable fondo físico, pero se le tiene más cariño por lo que ha sido.
Hazard ha sido el mayor fiasco que recuerdo, teniendo en cuenta lo que costó. Y aunque parece que está un poco mejor físicamente en las últimas semanas, lo tiene más que difícil para revertir la situación.


Coutinho no creo que juegue el mundial haga lo que haga, en brasil hay jugadores de sobra en mejor forma que él, pero nunca se sabe. 

Todos estos son ejemplos de lo difícil que es lidiar con estos jugadores. Les haces un contrato largo para poder amortizar el fichaje y te los tienes que comer con patatas si la cosa no sale bien. Si triunfan, tienes a los representantes pidiendo una revisión de contrato a la temporada siguiente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Ene 2022)

Me quitáis las ganas de entrar al hilo macho, todos madridistas resentidos.

Me voy a bajar a dar una vuelta por las ramblas un rato.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (1 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Hoy salen rumores en Inglaterra de que el Tottenham lo quiere, y también sonaba antes el Arsenal. De todas formas Coutinho prefiere irse cedido a Brasil donde tiene asegurado jugar siempre y de paso seguir cobrando completo el sueldo que tiene, a irse a Inglaterra donde también podría acabar chupando banquillo y con un sueldo más bajo del que cobra ahora.



No sé yo de qué iba a jugar Coutinho en un 3-5-2, y Conte tampoco es muy flexible tácticamente que digamos. 

El Arsenal sí me lo creo, su solución a los problemas de la vida siempre ha sido fichar otro media punta.

A Coutinho le ha pasado un poco lo que a Isco: sin ser jugadores malos, ni mucho menos, el fútbol moderno los ha pasado de largo. No tienen velocidad para jugar arriba, ni nivel físico ni táctico para jugar en el medio. Irureta o Benítez harían maravillas con ellos en un 4-2-3-1 en 2004, pero hoy ya pues no. Y la moraleja de esto es que el contrato de Isco nos lo hemos comido enterito con patatas, o sea que ya sabéis lo que os toca.


----------



## Manero (1 Ene 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> A los Bale, Isco...está claro que les da lo mismo jugar o no. También tienen claro que el 30 de junio han de dejar las taquillas libres. A estos no los quiere nadie, pagando lo que cobran ahora. Son dos casos de jugadores que se han devaluado totalmente. Marcelo igual, no es tan viejo como para mostrar ese deplorable fondo físico, pero se le tiene más cariño por lo que ha sido.
> Hazard ha sido el mayor fiasco que recuerdo, teniendo en cuenta lo que costó. Y aunque parece que está un poco mejor físicamente en las últimas semanas, lo tiene más que difícil para revertir la situación.
> 
> 
> ...



En el último partido de Brasil Tite convocó a Coutinho y no a Vinicius, aunque luego por la baja de Cou si que llamó a Vinicius. Para mi también es incomprensible que sigan llamando a Coutinho, pero todos los entrenadores tienen sus filias y sus fobias y a Tite parece que le gusta así pues posibilidades para ir al Mundial tiene. Y en el Barça seguro que no jugará porque a Xavi no le gusta y el club tampoco lo quiere por lo que cobra.



loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No sé yo de qué iba a jugar Coutinho en un 3-5-2, y Conte tampoco es muy flexible tácticamente que digamos.
> 
> El Arsenal sí me lo creo, su solución a los problemas de la vida siempre ha sido fichar otro media punta.
> 
> A Coutinho le ha pasado un poco lo que a Isco: sin ser jugadores malos, ni mucho menos, el fútbol moderno los ha pasado de largo. No tienen velocidad para jugar arriba, ni nivel físico ni táctico para jugar en el medio. Irureta o Benítez harían maravillas con ellos en un 4-2-3-1 en 2004, pero hoy ya pues no. Y la moraleja de esto es que el contrato de Isco nos lo hemos comido enterito con patatas, o sea que ya sabéis lo que os toca.



Los mediapuntas están en extinción en el fútbol moderno, aunque Isco de interior y Coutinho de extremo aún hubieran podido ser útiles a sus equipos si tuvieran otro carácter o más ambición, pero Isco por vago y Coutinho por triste no pintan nada en Madrid y Barça. A Isco lo veo como un caso irrecuperable para la élite, pero Coutinho fuera del Barcelona y en un ambiente propicio para él aún puede dar rendimiento, y si se va a la liga brasileña será seguro una de las estrellas de la competición. En Inglaterra tengo más dudas de que pueda rendir, y me parece que él mismo también las tiene.


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Ene 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Ya me espero los titulares de sus panfleto-megáfono: "Coutinho insolidario", "Coutinho engaña al Barca", "Coutinho desagradecido", y tal. Como con Dembélé.
> 
> Es que hay que tener una jeta de hormigón armado. Ni Coutinho ni el endeblé tienen la culpa del contrato que les han firmado. Lo de que "no podemos inscribir a ferrán porque el malvado Coutinho quiere cobrar lo que está estipulado" da vergüenza ajena, de verdad.
> 
> ...



O que hagan como el Mr patán también conocido como Mr saitan, el italiano indepe. La culpa es de Ramón Alvarez de Mon.
El mejor chiste fué esos ejpertos culeros que decían " pues le rescindimos el contrato y punto", ese es el nivel medio del periodismo y de los aficionados del club indepe.


----------



## Roedr (1 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No sé yo de qué iba a jugar Coutinho en un 3-5-2, y Conte tampoco es muy flexible tácticamente que digamos.
> 
> El Arsenal sí me lo creo, su solución a los problemas de la vida siempre ha sido fichar otro media punta.
> 
> A Coutinho le ha pasado un poco lo que a Isco: sin ser jugadores malos, ni mucho menos, el fútbol moderno los ha pasado de largo. No tienen velocidad para jugar arriba, ni nivel físico ni táctico para jugar en el medio. Irureta o Benítez harían maravillas con ellos en un 4-2-3-1 en 2004, pero hoy ya pues no. Y la moraleja de esto es que el contrato de Isco nos lo hemos comido enterito con patatas, o sea que ya sabéis lo que os toca.



Tampoco creo que sea eso. Isco es un jugador élite total para el fútbol moderno.

¿La Prueba?. Mira al tío con barba en el 11 titular de la final de la UCL de uno de los mejores equipos de la historia del fútbol, en algunos aspectos el mejor de la historia.




la degeneración de Isco no es debida a que fuera un chupón o lento, porque claramente compensaba con otras cosas eso.


----------



## DRIDMA (2 Ene 2022)

Se debería suspender la liga, que quede desierta, perdonarle las deudas y que vuelva Messi.


----------



## DRIDMA (2 Ene 2022)

Dembélé es un mercenario que solo juega por dinero


<p>Mal acaba lo que mal comienza.<strong> Dembélé se ha convertido en una cereza podrida en el vestuario</strong>. Un jugador talentoso de rendimiento decepcionante. Un deportista inmaduro con mentalidad de niño. Un tipo que nunca mira a la cara escondiendo una personalidad conflictiva y...




www.sport.es





Claro, no como Messi que cobraba en besos.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (2 Ene 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Dembélé es un mercenario que solo juega por dinero
> 
> 
> <p>Mal acaba lo que mal comienza.<strong> Dembélé se ha convertido en una cereza podrida en el vestuario</strong>. Un jugador talentoso de rendimiento decepcionante. Un deportista inmaduro con mentalidad de niño. Un tipo que nunca mira a la cara escondiendo una personalidad conflictiva y...
> ...



A este tipo de "artículos" es a lo que me refería:

- Cereza podrida.
- Tipo que nunca mira a la cara escondiendo una personalidad conflictiva y egoísta.
- Un mal bicho.
- Solo juega por la pasta.
- Miente más que habla. 

Forma de presionar al jugador para que haga lo que al club le interesa, que ahora no es lo que en su momento acordó con el jugador.

No deja de tener su gracia que le critican que se declarase en rebeldía para forzar irse al Borussia, pero eso mismo hizo para dejar el Borussia y forzar ir a barcelona.

Lo próximo que será, dejarle una cabeza de caballo al pie de la cama? 

No sé, yo si fuera jugador valoraría este tipo de actuaciones del club con los jugadores para decidirme a jugar en un sitio u otro.

En este caso el Madrid parece que no está cayendo en el error con las rémoras que tiene (que las tiene, y goooordas). Se le puede proponer a la rémora ir cedido y tal por ejemplo, como Bale el año pasado. Pero si no quieren, pues ajo y agua, y aprender del error para la próxima vez.


----------



## xilebo (2 Ene 2022)

Sin Vinicius... ¡Tampoco juega Hazard!

El positivo en *COVID* del brasileño brindaba la coyuntura perfecta para que jugase de* titular en su posición, la banda izquierda*. "En el Coliseum puede ser importante", llegó a asegurar Ancelotti. *Parecía el día de su gran oportunidad.

Pero no, bomba confirmada: Eden, al banquillo.* Los elegidos son *Asensio* y *Rodrygo*, que escoltarán a *Benzema* en un tridente inédito esta temporada. *Courtois*, tras dar dos negativos seguidos y recibir el 'ok' de LaLiga, estará bajo palos; mientras que *Lucas Vázquez* ocupará el lateral derecho.

Alineación del Real Madrid:* Courtois; Lucas Vázquez, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Casemiro, Modric, Kroos; Asensio, Rodrygo y Benzema*.


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Ene 2022)

no nos libramos de Lucas WC ni pa dios, macho


----------



## ccc (2 Ene 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Ejemplo de lo que digo:
> 
> Tíos que no entienden de fútbol flipando con un video de regates y filigranas.
> 
> ...



Recordar que este tio hacia de Casemiro, de Kroos y de Modric (asi hemos ganado algunas ligas y champions); el que no me crea que vea la final de la octava y que alucine con la alineacion del madrid: Dedicado a los tontos que dicen que Casemiro es el mejor centrocampista de la galaxia; poned en esa posicion al que os salga de la polla del futbol actual y solo se me ocurre un tio que podria haber jugado con un esquema similar y no es otro que el mejor Modric; sin embargo, Modric nunca ha tenido un juego defensivo, ni el rigor tactico, ni la vision, ni la creacion de Redondo (y eso que estamos hablando de un jugador que podria haber jugado de 10 en cualquier equipo del mundo).


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Ene 2022)

Buenas tardes, amigos.
Primera pachanguilla del año, vaaamos...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Ene 2022)

Los árbitros de riguroso *maricón*


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Ene 2022)

¿suena el himno del Geta, o es el tractor amarillo?


----------



## xilebo (2 Ene 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ¿suena el himno del Geta, o es el tractor amarillo?



Jajajaajaj recuerda al tractor amarillo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Ene 2022)

me encantan los partidos con luz solar... me recuerda a los Mundiales de cuando era crío


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Ene 2022)

GGGOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Ene 2022)

Militado


----------



## Edge2 (2 Ene 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Ene 2022)

Jajajajaja
Pa empezar bien el año ::


----------



## fachacine (2 Ene 2022)

Vete a la mierda Militao


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Ene 2022)

acaban de perdonar el 2-0
de esta se van a acordar al final del partido cuando gane el madric por la mínima... lo estoy viendo


----------



## xilebo (2 Ene 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Militado



Ese muchachoooo  al madrid ultimamente los comienzo de año siempre se le atraganta


----------



## DRIDMA (2 Ene 2022)

Menuda caraja.


----------



## Edge2 (2 Ene 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> acaban de perdonar el 2-0
> de esta se van a acordar al final del partido cuando gane el madric por la mínima... lo estoy viendo



Malisimo el maxivomis ese...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ene 2022)

Vengo a ver el partido, de momento lo esperable, el Madrid no tiene la posesió.


----------



## Edge2 (2 Ene 2022)

Paradon..


----------



## Roedr (2 Ene 2022)

la mierda, terminaremos sacando a Panzard de revulsivo LOL


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ene 2022)

Por qué no juega Hazard???


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (2 Ene 2022)

Enlaceeee, quiero un enlaceee...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ene 2022)

Que hijo de El váter.....


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Por qué no juega Hazard???



Creo que Sanitas ha dicho que su nivel de polvores en sangre era preocupante


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> la mierda, terminaremos sacando a Panzard de revulsivo LOL





Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Por qué no juega Hazard???



me suena que no va ni convocao... ¿puede ser?
se habrá pasao con los polvores y habrá llegao de bélgica en condiciones lamentaplas


----------



## Roedr (2 Ene 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Enlaceeee, quiero un enlaceee...



Getafe CF - Real Madrid - Stream 2 Live Stream | FBStreams - FBStream


Getafe vs Real Madrid Live 02 January, 2022


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Ene 2022)

Chutar entre los tres palos de una puta vez ya, panda miopes


----------



## JimTonic (2 Ene 2022)

mi madre dice que es normal el gol del Getafe, que los señores de verdad a estas horas están tomando el aperitivo y que no están jugando al futbol.


si estaba con un martini y unas aceitunas


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Ene 2022)

hielow cart para rodrigo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ene 2022)

Lucas tiene sentimientos...


----------



## Roedr (2 Ene 2022)

la tarjeta a Rodry es ridícula


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ene 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> me suena que no va ni convocao... ¿puede ser?
> se habrá pasao con los polvores y habrá llegao de bélgica en condiciones lamentaplas




Acabo de mirarlo y si va convocado, lo de este tío puede ser el peor negocio de la historia del club, no está ni por delante de los suplentes.

Quiero pensar que es por algún bonus que tendría que pagar el Madrid o algo.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lucas tiene sentimientos...



Lucas torito Lucas


----------



## Roedr (2 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Acabo de mirarlo y si va convocado, lo de este tío puede ser el peor negocio de la historia del club, no está ni por delante de los suplentes.
> 
> Quiero pensar que es por algún bonus que tendría que pagar el Madrid o algo.



nah, no entra porque Carletto no es tan tonto como parar ponerlo. Carletto quiere ganar el partido, no perderlo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2022)

Enes Unal empieza a parecer un delantero con cara y ojos. Cuando llegó no le marcaba un gol a nadie.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Ene 2022)

acojonante el partido de Modric, el jugador total


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Enes Unal empieza a parecer un delantero con cara y ojos. Cuando llegó no le marcaba un gol a nadie.



Cambiate ya el avatar que da muy mal rollo y es muy serio hombre


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lucas tiene sentimientos...



Es que Ramos, aunque fue un supercentral es un gilipollas. Si yo estuviera en ese vestuario Ramos y yo acabamos a hostias.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> acojonante el partido de Modric, el jugador total



Hasta Javi se rindió a él y lo definió como jugador perfil far$a. Difícil volver a tener a uno como este.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cambiate ya el avatar que da muy mal rollo y es muy serio hombre



Es Clint hombre. Y se parece a mí.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ene 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> acojonante el partido de Modric, el jugador total




Un día veremos la lista de jugadorazos que han quedado en segundo plano mundial por la gilipollez de encumbrar al gitano y al border líne, Xavi, casillas, bufon, Modric, Bruine...

Modric es el único que ha conseguido colarse en un balón de oro en esta época.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ene 2022)

El Getafe no tiene mamadous??


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> nah, no entra porque Carletto no es tan tonto como parar ponerlo. Carletto quiere ganar el partido, no perderlo.



Pues está disimulando de puta madre


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El Getafe no tiene mamadous??



Djené.


----------



## fachacine (2 Ene 2022)

Mendy es buen defensa pero no sé si es el defensa que necesita el Madrid, el mejor Marcelo era peor defendiendo pero 1000 veces mejor jugador para el Madrid que Mendy


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El Getafe no tiene mamadous??



los negros ya los pone el club blanco


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ene 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Mendy es buen defensa pero no sé si es el defensa que necesita el Madrid, el mejor Marcelo era peor defendiendo pero 1000 veces mejor jugador para el Madrid que Mendy




Pero es que marcelos, Roberto Carlos y tal no salen todos los días.

Con que no la cague y corra nos vale.


----------



## Roedr (2 Ene 2022)

buena jugada de Mendy con remata final digno de Julio Salinas jajaja


----------



## fachacine (2 Ene 2022)

Partido con Lucas Vater, partido que sufrimos, no falla


----------



## Roedr (2 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *Pero es que marcelos, Roberto Carlos y tal no salen todos los días.*
> 
> Con que no la cague y corra nos vale.



Más bien todos los siglos. Lo normal es que no volvamos a ver un lateral como esos en el Madrid en lo que nos queda de vida.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ene 2022)

Ausencio acaba de hacer un recorte...ya lo he visto todo, cualquier cosa es posible ahora.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Ene 2022)

Yo creo que el camino es bueno, es cuestión de conectar 2-3 jugadas y luego que la enchufemos. No es una primera parte mala ni mucho menos.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Ene 2022)

Llevamos 2 tarjetas con 3 faltas y el Getafe barra libre.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Ene 2022)

hielow para Anchiclotti


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Ene 2022)

al amego también parece que le pesan los polvoroneh


----------



## ccc (2 Ene 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Partido con Lucas Vater, partido que sufrimos, no falla



La renovacion de Vazquez teniendo a Odriozola que es un tio que te abre el campo de una manera bestial y que te asegura >3 ocasiones claras por partido para el delantero es un crimen: Ademas es que es un bobo de cuidado, lo unico que sabe es centrar y que ves: 5 tios del getafe y a Benzema: Pues vale.


----------



## fachacine (2 Ene 2022)

Joder horrible partidito de Rodrigo, la madre que lo parió


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Ene 2022)

Contra un equipo echado atrás y ordenado como el Getafe quitas a alguien como Benzema y ni fu ni fa,pues ya jugará otro no pasa nada,pero pierdes a Vinicius y eso si que es un JRAN problema el 1x1 continuo tocapelotas no te lo da ningún otro...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Mendy es buen defensa pero no sé si es el defensa que necesita el Madrid, el mejor Marcelo era peor defendiendo pero 1000 veces mejor jugador para el Madrid que Mendy



Y Roberto Carlos ni te cuento. Pero ya me contarás qué lateral izmierdo hay por ahí con ese perfil. Si me apuras Gayà.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Ene 2022)

bufff al Madrí lo pilla hoy el Bayern y le caen 4 en la 1ª parte


----------



## artemis (2 Ene 2022)

Limitao es un chiste jajajajaja


----------



## fachacine (2 Ene 2022)

Descanso, el Madrid sigue de vacaciones


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Contra un equipo echado atrás y ordenado como el Getafe quitas a alguien como Benzema y ni fu ni fa,pues ya jugará otro no pasa nada,pero pierdes a Vinicius y eso si que es un JRAN problema el 1x1 continuo tocapelotas no te lo da ningún otro...



Bueno, a Benze hay que tenerle precisamente porque si le llega una la enchufa.


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Ene 2022)

No me digáis que vamos a resucitar a los equipos muertos ya lo que nos faltaba.
A ver en esta segunda parte si espabilan.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ausencio acaba de hacer un recorte...ya lo he visto todo, cualquier cosa es posible ahora.



11k euros al día cobra el cabrón. Salario Marco Asensio | ¿Cuánto cobra Marco Asensio al mes y al año?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> No me digáis que vamos a resucitar a los equipos muertos ya lo que nos faltaba.
> A ver en esta segunda parte si espabilan.
> Pozdrawiam.



El Geta ha mejorado mucho. Entre otras cosas porque Quique ha entendido que los jugadores que tiene son para jugar así no como pretendía Michel.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Ene 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> No me digáis que vamos a *resucitar a los equipos muertos* ya lo que nos faltaba.
> A ver en esta segunda parte si espabilan.
> Pozdrawiam.



no creas, el Geta venía haciéndolo muy bien las últimas semanas...


----------



## Edu.R (2 Ene 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> No me digáis que vamos a resucitar a los equipos muertos ya lo que nos faltaba.
> A ver en esta segunda parte si espabilan.
> Pozdrawiam.



5 partidos sin perder y solo un gol en contra, ahora mismo el Getafe está en un muy buen momento. Lo que pasa que en los primeros 10 partidos hizo 2-3 pts, pero ahora mismo es un equipo de media tabla alta.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ene 2022)

Estan claros los cambios, hazard por Rodrygo por aquello de las risas, camavinga porque el Casimiro es un soso de cojones.

Pero claro si lo que quieres es la comedia total y que todo el mundo lo vea tiene que sacar a Isco y Mariano cómo revulsivos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> 11k euros al día cobra el cabrón. Salario Marco Asensio | ¿Cuánto cobra Marco Asensio al mes y al año?




Va a millón de euros el recorte.


----------



## Charlatan (2 Ene 2022)

el madrid es mas plano que la del intermedio


----------



## Xequinfumfa (2 Ene 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Mendy es buen defensa pero no sé si es el defensa que necesita el Madrid, el mejor Marcelo era peor defendiendo pero 1000 veces mejor jugador para el Madrid que Mendy



AMEN


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ene 2022)

El Getafe ha armado muy mal la plantilla este año, sin mamadous es una temeridad, para alcanzar la gloria son necesarios unos buenos mamadous.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (2 Ene 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Partido con Lucas Vater, partido que sufrimos, no falla



AMEN. TE ALABAMOS, SENOR.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (2 Ene 2022)

Vaya primera parte. Desde que el alien preñó al perro en Alien 3 no se había visto un engendro semejante.


----------



## ccc (2 Ene 2022)

Vaya partido,

- Asensio hace de Ausencio,
- Militao despistao,
- Benzemalo una maquina de perder balones 
- Mendy inoperante,
- Vazquez peleon (pero como el vino),

Ya solo falta a Ancelotti esperando a los cambios en el minuto 80 y poco mas: Este partido no lo ganamos ni en 100 anyos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Ene 2022)

Alguien como Haaland sería agua bendita para este equipo,no basta con "enchufarla si le cae una" tienes que ir a buscar la bola como sea,anticiparte,tener hambre,ser un Mariano pero con calidad...y el Madrid no tiene nadie así.

Lo que hace Benzema es una birria en mi opinión


----------



## Xequinfumfa (2 Ene 2022)

Que salga el chaval este, Peter Federico, y que mande a Asensio a tomar por el culo...

Con Lucas Vazquez y con Asensio por la derecha no le ganamos ni al Marxalenes...

Y el arbitro, un inutil.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> el madrid es mas plano que la del intermedio



Yo me las comía.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (2 Ene 2022)

Comprendo que rajéis de Asensio por inercia, pero el partidito de Rodrygo es para cederlo al Valladolid.


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Ene 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> el madrid es mas plano que la del intermedio



Tengo más tetas que ella


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Alguien como Haaland sería agua bendita para este equipo,no basta con "enchufarla si le cae una" tienes que ir a buscar la bola como sea,anticiparte,tener hambre,ser *un Mariano pero con calidad...y el Madrid no tiene nadie así.*
> 
> Lo que hace Benzema es una birria en mi opinión




Compañero...no hay nadie como Mariano, es simplemente irrepetible.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo me las comía.



Ese Interviú debe de tener 10 años como poco...


----------



## ccc (2 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estan claros los cambios, hazard por Rodrygo por aquello de las risas, camavinga porque el Casimiro es un soso de cojones.
> 
> Pero claro si lo que quieres es la comedia total y que todo el mundo lo vea tiene que sacar a Isco y Mariano cómo revulsivos.



Hazard por Rodrygo, Jovic por Ausencio y Camavinga por Casemiro. Y le dices a Vazquez que siga poniendo todos los centros que ha puesto en la primera parte (el otro dia hizo lo contrario).


----------



## Xequinfumfa (2 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Comprendo que rajéis de Asensio por inercia, pero el partidito de Rodrygo es para cederlo al Valladolid.



Tambien, tambien. 

Me cae muy bien el chico y todo...pero se le esta poniendo una cara de Asensio que no puede con ella. Le doy hasta el final del partido para hacerme cambiar de opinion. 

P.S. Me he levantado a las 7 de la manana para ver esta mierda, no me jodas...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ene 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ene 2022)

_yo creo que Isco y Mariano son roboces._


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Ene 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Hazard por Rodrygo, *Jovic por Ausencio* y Camavinga por Casemiro. Y le dices a Vazquez que siga poniendo todos los centros que ha puesto en la primera parte (el otro dia hizo lo contrario).



Jovic tá con covics

entra Marcelo


----------



## fachacine (2 Ene 2022)

Salen 2 gordinflas, ya veremos


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



Yo ahí veo un penalti claro,otro robo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Ene 2022)

¿A quién quitó, aparte de Ausencio¿?


----------



## Roedr (2 Ene 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Tambien, tambien.
> 
> Me cae muy bien el chico y todo...pero se le esta poniendo una cara de Asensio que no puede con ella. Le doy hasta el final del partido para hacerme cambiar de opinion.
> 
> P.S. Me he levantado a las 7 de la manana para ver esta mierda, no me jodas...



yo diría que sabe que viene la Bappe, y que sabe irá al banco. Sus sueños de luchar por un puesto de titular han acabado. Es un bajón anímico normal y entendible que tiene la gente normal.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Ene 2022)

Mala pinta lo de Rodrigo,ese no va a poder seguir...

Ah pues si,había sido fea la caida


----------



## ccc (2 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Alguien como Haaland sería agua bendita para este equipo,no basta con "enchufarla si le cae una" tienes que ir a buscar la bola como sea,anticiparte,tener hambre,ser un Mariano pero con calidad...y el Madrid no tiene nadie así.
> 
> Lo que hace Benzema es una birria en mi opinión



Seamos serios, este es el Benzema que hemos visto siempre, exceptuando el ultimo anyo: Un tio que unicamente pierde balones, que no fija defensas y que no mete una ni al arco iris: Un patan. Y como has dicho anteriormente, hoy no tenemos a un Vini que hace que la defensa rival ponga a 3 tios, uno detras de otro para defenderle: El partido perfecto para el Getafe.


----------



## Roedr (2 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Mala pinta lo de Rodrigo,ese no va a poder seguir...
> 
> Ah pues si,había sido fea la caida



sí, huele a feo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ene 2022)

Marcelo y hazard en la misma banda....empieza la comedia.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Ene 2022)

Los jugadores sienten una mano encima y ya se desploman,y el árbitro pita,la liga española es pesadísima por eso...


----------



## Roedr (2 Ene 2022)

que tarjetas más tontas saca el árbitro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ene 2022)

Madre mía, hazard tiene que ir de cocaina hasta arriba, el tío hasta corre para hacer los saques de banda.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (2 Ene 2022)

Dicen que la mujer de Militao está preñada. Tal vez eso pueda explicar que el brasileño esté hoy como esté...


----------



## Xequinfumfa (2 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> que tarjetas más tontas saca el árbitro



Es muy malo. Como el 90% de los árbitros españoles.


----------



## Edge2 (2 Ene 2022)

El año pasado tambien palmaron el partido despues del paron creo recordar...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Ene 2022)

el Geta está meando al Madric... pero como no meta otro gol pronto, acabará perdiendo el partido


----------



## Pericoburbujista (2 Ene 2022)

Veo al R.M. falto de valors y seny....


----------



## Señor Moscoso (2 Ene 2022)

No puedo ver hoy el partido, de todas formas esta liga está adulterada como ha dicho Javi. No obstante veo que carleto ha sacado a panzard y marcelo asi que palmamos no?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Veo al R.M. falto de valors y seny....



es el céspet


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Ene 2022)

Valverde y Camavinga están o también tienen cobid de ese?


----------



## Xequinfumfa (2 Ene 2022)

Me levanto a las siete, no consigo un streaming que no se corte cada cinco minutos, y estamos haciendo un partido de mierda. 

Me voy a hacer un café y a pasar de todo un rato...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (2 Ene 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> es el céspet



Y el Covic....


----------



## fachacine (2 Ene 2022)

Qué desastre de partido, no hacemos nada bien


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ene 2022)

Siii joder siii, sale el killer Mariano!!!!!!!!!


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Ene 2022)

Cuidao que sale el Haaland de las Antillas


----------



## Roedr (2 Ene 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Me levanto a las siete, no consigo un streaming que no se corte cada cinco minutos, y estamos haciendo un partido de mierda.
> 
> Me voy a hacer un café y a pasar de todo un rato...



aquí van sin cortes (usa VPN del Opera)

Getafe vs Real Madrid Live 02 January, 2022


----------



## Roedr (2 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Siii joder siii, sale el killer Mariano!!!!!!!!!



jaja


----------



## xilebo (2 Ene 2022)

Va a entrar mariano


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Ene 2022)

Aquí es más probable que quiten a Courtois antes que al 9 intocable...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (2 Ene 2022)

Parece mentira lo que voy a decir ahora; pero en el R.M. se echa en falta a Vinicius... Te cagas....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ene 2022)

Váter le recrimina a Benzema que no le pasa el balón en una ocasión clara de gol...

Algunos jugadores no son conscientes de su auténtico rol en el equipo...


----------



## Roedr (2 Ene 2022)

Marcelo, acabado, sigue siendo bueno. Todo el ataque pasar por él.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ene 2022)

Menudas skills el váter...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (2 Ene 2022)

Marcelo es gilipollas...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Ene 2022)

hasta el árbitro se ríe de la astracanada de marcelo... qué ridículo


----------



## Roedr (2 Ene 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Cuidao que sale el Haaland de las Antillas



Mucha Haaland y tal. Pero lo cambiaría por Marcelo 5 años más joven.


----------



## Edge2 (2 Ene 2022)

El marcelo...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Mucha Haaland y tal. Pero lo cambiaría por Marcelo 5 años más joven.



yo NO


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Marcelo es gilipollas...



Otro que nota el mini agarrón y ya pasa de seguir la jugada...


----------



## Edge2 (2 Ene 2022)




----------



## Roedr (2 Ene 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> yo NO



Yo ni aunque Haaland sea Ronaldo Nazario lo cambiaría.


----------



## Roedr (2 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Otro que nota el mini agarrón y ya pasa de seguir la jugada...



Es el Muro en versión futbolista.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



ola ke ase... filetes a 1500 pavos o ke ase?


----------



## Edge2 (2 Ene 2022)

Entra Florentino al campo!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ene 2022)

Mira el Messi, el pobre debe de estar todo el día empalmado:


----------



## Pericoburbujista (2 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Tiene cara de montador de Pladur; pero claro... Es portero cargado de pasta del R.M....


----------



## Roedr (2 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Entra Florentino al campo!!!



jaja


----------



## Pericoburbujista (2 Ene 2022)

La ha tenido jaimito Borromeo...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ene 2022)

La cocina del joputa es más grande que nuestras casas:


----------



## pepetemete (2 Ene 2022)

Imposible de hacer un puto gol.
Al final negricius era la flor.


----------



## Edge2 (2 Ene 2022)

Un muerto....


----------



## Señor Moscoso (2 Ene 2022)

En el Marca directo dicen que ha entrado Florentino al campo, la cosa tiene que ser grave...


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Ene 2022)

Que molestos son los porteros buenos cuando juegan de rival...


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Ene 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> En el Marca directo dicen que ha entrado Florentino al campo, la cosa tiene que ser grave...



Habrá estado entrenando


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mira el Messi, el pobre debe de estar todo el día empalmado:



Esta zorra siempre me ha puesto un huevo. Pero ella está con Messi por amor.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Esta zorra siempre me ha puesto un huevo. Pero ella está con Messi por amor.



Mide 1,57


----------



## fachacine (2 Ene 2022)

Puto subnormal Florentino renovando a Lucas Vater. Puto subnormal, joder.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ene 2022)

Isco

El italiano es más trol que yo.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Ene 2022)

Añadirá 3 minutos.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Ene 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil entra un mamadú en el Geta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Esta zorra siempre me ha puesto un huevo. Pero ella está con Messi por amor.



Esta potentísima, lo mejor es que ella ya era rica antes que el messias.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Ene 2022)

hostia sale el Lays y el del gato acostao


----------



## Edge2 (2 Ene 2022)

Quien es el piter ese?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ene 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil entra un mamadú en el Geta



Y el mamadou ese nuevo del Madrid???


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Quien es el piter ese?




La "fábrica"


----------



## pepetemete (2 Ene 2022)

Isco con cara de "¿como coño se jugaba a esto?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Puto subnormal Florentino renovando a Lucas Vater. Puto subnormal, joder.



Algunos tenéis que ir al psicólogo con Váter.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y el mamadou ese nuevo del Madrid???



el del sombrero, dices?


----------



## pepetemete (2 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y el mamadou ese nuevo del Madrid???



No sé, pero al menos ha recuperado un balón


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Quien es el piter ese?



Lleva varios partidos en el banquillo. Extremo de futuro.


----------



## manutartufo (2 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Mide 1,57



Mida 180 o 150 ,está buena.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (2 Ene 2022)

Amarilla para Jaimito...


----------



## xilebo (2 Ene 2022)




----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Ene 2022)

Sin Vinicius y con Benzema = 0 goles

Supongo que es una simple coincidencia,no vamos a ver fantasmas...

Los del Getafe defiende como perros eso sí,no han debido oír nunca lo de la solidaridad entre vecinos...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (2 Ene 2022)

Carleto es hombre de club, ha entendido que ganada la liga en estos partidos hay que sacar el fondo de armario y ponerlo en el milanuncios. Ahora nos lloveran ofertas por panzard isco y marcelo


----------



## sociedadponzi (2 Ene 2022)

el madrid ha vuelto a 2020


----------



## fachacine (2 Ene 2022)

Partido también lamentable de Benzema y nadie lo dice


----------



## Pericoburbujista (2 Ene 2022)

Piter no se entera de que va esta película.... NOTA: No le vendria mal una buena esquilada; parece una oveja australiana de esas...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Ene 2022)

hostia casi marca el Lays jajaja


----------



## xilebo (2 Ene 2022)




----------



## Xequinfumfa (2 Ene 2022)

El Peter Federico este me parece que va a jugar 20 minutos en el Madrid...


----------



## Edge2 (2 Ene 2022)

7 minutazos jajajajajaja


----------



## xilebo (2 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> 7 minutazos jajajajajaja



Se ha perdido mucho tiempo el getafe


----------



## Señor Moscoso (2 Ene 2022)

Tanto peter joder... y del lucas negro nadie se acuerda? Marvin el foro no te olvida


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2022)

El error de Limitao nos va a hacer perder el partido.


----------



## xilebo (2 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El error de Limitao nos va a hacer perder el partido.



Estos partidos al final se deciden por pequeños detalles


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Ene 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Partido también lamentable de Benzema y nadie lo dice



alguno ya lo dejamos escrito en la 1ª parte


----------



## Edge2 (2 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El error de Limitao nos va a hacer perder el partido.


----------



## pepetemete (2 Ene 2022)

Si no han podido empatar en todo el partido, que gane el Geta.


----------



## Edge2 (2 Ene 2022)

Han sido unas vacaciones... Intensas para muchos...


----------



## Xequinfumfa (2 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Me encanta la tía esta.
Para hacerle quintillizos todos los años.
No me extraña que Militao esté hoy en la parra. Viene de pasarse diez días en el yate con la jaca esta...


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Ene 2022)

Ya hay liga otra vez,que pereza


----------



## Edge2 (2 Ene 2022)

un minutti...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Ene 2022)

bodevil en el campo


----------



## Edge2 (2 Ene 2022)

Cabron el arbitro, mete 2 minutos mas, que alguien ponga la foto de Floper llamando...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Ene 2022)

vaaaamosss hossstiaaaa


----------



## Edge2 (2 Ene 2022)




----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Ene 2022)

gran Getafe


----------



## Edge2 (2 Ene 2022)

Jajajajajajajajaajajaja jaajajajajajaajjaajaja jajajajajaajajajaja FINAL


----------



## Señor Moscoso (2 Ene 2022)

3 puntos para el Getafe, mala noticia para Javi...


----------



## Edu.R (2 Ene 2022)

Bueno, no creo que haya sido un partido para perder, pero la vuelta no ha sido muy allá tampoco... en fin. A ver si vamos conectando poco a poco, porque una derrota aislada no es un problema, pero coges una racha mala y te puedes complicar.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (2 Ene 2022)

Lo mejor de este partido es que los 4 que pillaron el bicho ya no pueden volver a pillarlo esta temporada. Y así a lo tonto Vinicius ha tenido vacaciones de verdad.

Y lo de que hay liga, espérate a ver el resto de resultados.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (2 Ene 2022)

Mi análisis del partido:


----------



## DRIDMA (2 Ene 2022)

2 penaltis a favor el año pasado... este año no va a cambiar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ene 2022)

Menudo montón de mierda de partido, hazard, Isco, Marcelo, ausencio, y váter a tomar por culo.


----------



## ccc (2 Ene 2022)

Sensacion de querer y no poder: Lo mismo que los ultimos anyos con ZZ. 

- No Vini, no gol.
- Hoy no diran la mierda de partido que ha hecho Benzemalo.
- Lo de Marcelo, lo de Isco, madre de dios: Lo dicho soy el presidente y fulmino al entrenador.

Senyores, contra un equipo que no esta entre los 50 mejores equipos de europa y, repito: Una sensacion de no poder. Increible y llevamos asi muchas jornadas. Y yo me pregunto, donde estariamos sin Vini, detras del BCN? Hoy hemos visto la triste realidad de este equipo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (2 Ene 2022)

Y el Peter Federico IV de Baviera no está ni para Segunda, que pase el siguiente.


----------



## xilebo (2 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menudo montón de mierda de partido, hazard, Isco, Marcelo, ausencio, y váter a tomar por culo.



Y el miercoles visita el madrid al alcoyano en copa, se masca la tragedia


----------



## loquehayqueoir (2 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menudo montón de mierda de partido, hazard, Isco, Marcelo, ausencio, y váter a tomar por culo.



A Ausencio le ha cambiado muy injustamente, el que se merecía el cambio era Rodrygo y al final ha tenido que meter a Mariano con calzador.

Ancelotti ha estado bastante mal hoy, la verdad.


----------



## xilebo (2 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Y el Peter Federico IV de Baviera no está ni para Segunda, que pase el siguiente.



Segunda RFEF


----------



## euromelon (2 Ene 2022)

Ausensio vater panzard .


----------



## Fiodor (2 Ene 2022)

Parecía que el partido del Cádiz sería un mal día, pero se están viendo carencias que empiezan a preocupar... Más pensando en la Champions que en la Liga, aunque tampoco la Liga está ganada y con partidos como estos puede pasar cualquier cosa de aquí a final de temporada. 

El error de Militao es normal con tantos riesgos que se corren atrás, lo raro es que no haya sucedido más veces esta temporada... El problema está en el ataque cuando el rival se encierra atrás, no hay ideas. Ni siquiera hoy se podía esperar una jugada de Vinicius, que es lo que ha salvado algunos partidos...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (2 Ene 2022)

Hay que plantearse muy seriamente poner a Alaba más arriba, pa poner a Peter Federico y Mariano mejor que salga Nacho o cualquier central del filial.


----------



## Charlatan (2 Ene 2022)

ausensio.............


----------



## Edu.R (2 Ene 2022)

A ver, si es una derrota aislada, como la del Espanyol, no pasa nada. A lo largo de la temporada se pierden partidos.

Ahora hay Copa, y luego Valencia y Barcelona. Es el típico momento que no te salen las cosas y puedes meterte en barrena. Hay que andarse con ojo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Ene 2022)

Si los madridistas entráis en el hilo del Barça a cachondearos, nosotros podemos hacer lo mismo, ¿no?


----------



## Edu.R (2 Ene 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Parecía que el partido del Cádiz sería un mal día, pero se están viendo carencias que empiezan a preocupar... Más pensando en la Champions que en la Liga, aunque tampoco la Liga está ganada y con partidos como estos puede pasar cualquier cosa de aquí a final de temporada.
> 
> El error de Militao es normal con tantos riesgos que se corren atrás, lo raro es que no haya sucedido más veces esta temporada... El problema está en el ataque cuando el rival se encierra atrás, no hay ideas. Ni siquiera hoy se podía esperar una jugada de Vinicius, que es lo que ha salvado algunos partidos...



Solo hemos tenido dos ratos buenos, del 15 al 30 y del 70 al 85. Es cierto que contra murallas nos cuesta, pero hoy para mi el Getafe solo ha puesto muralla al final, con sentido, y eso lo hacen muchos equipos.

El gol ha llegado en un error 100% evitable, el Getafe en ataque ha hecho muy poco. Al final si la estrategia es muralla + rezar, eso el 80% de las veces no suele funcionar, pero a veces si.


----------



## Fiodor (2 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Hay que plantearse muy seriamente poner a Alaba más arriba, pa poner a Peter Federico y Mariano mejor que salga Nacho o cualquier central del filial.



Con rivales que se cierran atrás, Alaba debería ser el lateral izquierdo, en vez de Mendy y Nacho de central... Para dos ataques que van a hacer estos equipos, con Nacho es suficiente, y Alaba es mucho mejor que Mendy en ataque.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Ene 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Si los madridistas entráis en el hilo del Barça a cachondearos, nosotros podemos hacer lo mismo, ¿no?



Hombre, no es lo mismo cachondearte de una derrota aislada, que de una situacion deportiva y económica muy preocupante, pero es un foro libre.


----------



## Kartoffeln (2 Ene 2022)

Por lo menos el equipo con nombre de estadio de jugador de segunda fila le ha ganado al equipo con nombre de estadio de criminal de guerra de primera


----------



## Xequinfumfa (2 Ene 2022)

Bueno, a ver...

Partido de mierda, ante un rival asquerosisimo que juega al limite del reglamento, finge faltas y pierde todo el tiempo del mundo (que me parece de puta madre, solo digo que, como espectador, este tipo de equipos son un asco). El arbitro, pesimo. Le ha venido muy grande todo.

Sobre el partido:

-Error garrafal de Militao que ha condicionado todo el partido. Son cosas que pasan y ya, pero la ha cagado.

-Que alguien me explique como es posible que una mediocridad absoluta como Lucas Vazquez se haya tirado toda la vida en el Madrid. Deberiamos haberlo vendido al Valladolid hace lustros.

-Asensio, por favor, que se lo encalomen al Arsenal o al Newcastle o alguno de estos. No lo soporto mas.

-Me jode mucho admitirlo, pero Rodrygo es venta clara. Este chaval no es para el Madrid. Es buen futbolista y tendra una buena carrera en un equipo dos o tres peldaños por debajo. En un Betis o en un Valencia lo petaria. En el Madrid se va a comer los mocos toda la vida.

-Hazard es Asensio con veinte donuts mas. Infumable.

-Benzema ha hecho un partido de mierda. Como Militao, son cosas que pasan. Pero ha hecho un partido de mierda.

-Carletto ha hecho lo que ha podido, no creo que sea responsable de lo de hoy.

-Peter Federico no sabia ni por donde le pegaba el aire. Jugara un ratico mas contra el Alcoyano y acabara en algun Leganes de la vida. No os flipeis mucho con el, que no esta ni para primera division.

-En un momento de la retransmision han enfocado al banquillo y he visto a Ceballos, Isco y Marcelo. Se me han caido los huevos al suelo. Evidentemente, hay muchisima morralla en la plantilla. Entiendo que el club esta trabajando bien y que en un futuro muy proximo podremos contar con futbolistas de primerisimo nivel...pero en un equipo donde tienes a Lucas Vazquez, Asensio, Hazard, Ceballos, Isco, Mariano, Bale y Marcelo pues no me extrana que Ancelotti lo apueste todo a los titulares. El Madrid no tiene banquillo, mas alla de Asensio y Rodrigo (para veinte minutitos con el partido de cara....). Y ganar titulos con una plantilla de 13 tios es muy complicado.

En fin. Partido horrible. Sin excusas.


----------



## Fiodor (2 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, si es una derrota aislada, como la del Espanyol, no pasa nada. A lo largo de la temporada se pierden partidos.
> 
> Ahora hay Copa, y luego Valencia y Barcelona. Es el típico momento que no te salen las cosas y puedes meterte en barrena. Hay que andarse con ojo.



Es una derrota aislada que viene de un empate en casa con el Cádiz, aunque entre medias se hiciera una buena primera parte contra el Bilbao... Además, lo peor es que en ambos partidos el Madrid ha sido incapaz de meter un gol. Los próximos partidos serán fundamentales, esto puede ser una advertencia, pero otro pinchazo a corto plazo puede empezar a ser preocupante.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ene 2022)

Es lo que tiene los equipos como el Madrid, os reís del Barcelona con Ferrán, la araña, Cabrales y Morata, pero esos cuatro serían titulares indiscutibles en el Madrid, el Madrid otra cosa no, pero aún está a tiempo de quitarle Morata al Barcelona, fichar a la araña de River y un precontrato a cabrales, es cierto que no tenemos jugadores de la talla de abde o mingueza pero sería un espaldarazo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ene 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Es una derrota aislada que viene de un empate en casa con el Cádiz, aunque entre medias se hiciera una buena primera parte contra el Bilbao... Además, lo peor es que en ambos partidos el Madrid ha sido incapaz de meter un gol. Los próximos partidos serán fundamentales, esto puede ser una advertencia, pero otro pinchazo a corto plazo puede empezar a ser preocupante.




    preocuoante???

El Madrid puede perder todos los partidos de aquí al final de liga y aún así la ganaria


----------



## Lemavos (2 Ene 2022)

Desde que murió franco y el PP no tiene mayoría absoluta para robar con caja Madrid, que vergüenza de equipo JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS   

Y es que encima lo vendéis como buenos

Qué risas con los fracasados merenguefachas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ene 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Desde que murió franco y el PP no tiene mayoría absoluta para robar con caja Madrid, que vergüenza de equipo JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS
> 
> Y es que encima lo vendéis como buenos
> 
> Qué risas con los fracasados merenguefachas




Eso es porque los socialistas somos los mejores, esta mañana estaba en una manifestación a favor del pueblo nigeriano, y no veas que coñazo, han aparecido los fascistas diciendo que los mamadous eran malos, menos mal que los de la cruz roja nos han ayudado.


----------



## Fiodor (2 Ene 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Bueno, a ver...
> 
> Partido de mierda, ante un rival asquerosisimo que juega al limite del reglamento, finge faltas y pierde todo el tiempo del mundo (que me parece de puta madre, solo digo que, como espectador, este tipo de equipos son un asco). El arbitro, pesimo. Le ha venido muy grande todo.
> 
> ...




Hace mucho tiempo que tampoco se nota mucho la diferencia entre Lucas Vázquez y Cavajal en ese lateral. No creo que haya sido de lo peor del Madrid hoy.

Asensio es muy mediocre. Porque a diferencia de Lucas Vázquez, ni siquiera corre y pelea. Se le debería buscar una salida digna.

Entre Vinicius y Rodrygo, el segundo queda bastante relegado, aunque yo le daría un par de años de confianza. Puede ser útil en las segundas partes.

Ancelotti debería haber sacado a Valverde por Casemiro o Kroos. Y si saca a Mariano, pedir al equipo que estén continuamente colgando balones, que es el único potencial de este jugador.

Con Peter Federico y todos los chavales del Castilla que los venden como cracks, lo primero que tienen que hacer es cederlos a equipos de Primera, en vez de sacarles 10 minutos a resolver un partido que las estrellas han sido incapaces de encarrilar...

Estoy leyendo muchas críticas del partido en el foro y Twitter, pero prácticamente nadie critica el penoso partido de Kroos... Parece intocable junto a Modric, las críticas siempre se las va a llevar otro...


----------



## filets (2 Ene 2022)




----------



## filets (2 Ene 2022)

De las 3 tarjetas del Getafe una en el 81 y otra en el 96. 
Es decir cuando ya no coindicionan el partido


----------



## Ulises 33 (2 Ene 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 890611



clarísima falta de Marcelo, deberían haberle sacado amarilla.
Que alguien ponga una alarma especial que suene cuando le piten un penalti a favor al MAdrid, va a ser un acontecimiento inaudito.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ene 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 890611




Ya estáis los fascistas metiendo mierda en el hilo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Ene 2022)

Mis reflexiones:

- hace falta Haaland, Benzema es un delantero que está más fuera del área que dentro, si hay un equipo que pone el autobús los 90 minutos, con Benzema no puedes contar, porque como dije esta más fuera del área que dentro, y tampoco va bien de cabeza cuando el Madrid abusa por las bandas.
- el mejor Modric, fundamental y vergüenza el resto que un tío de 36 años les pase el nabo por la cara.
- Militao ha cometido un fallo, pero bueno, está haciendo buena temporada.
- kroos, partido ramplón como suele ser habitual en el, y aquí meto al resto del equipo.
- Lucas Vázquez, un buen revulsivo partiendo del banquillo.


Pero vamos, lo q más necesita el Madrid es un buen delantero de AREA. Cuando estás 90 minutos jugando arriba y no se marca, es porque algo falla.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ene 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 890614
> 
> 
> De las 3 tarjetas del Getafe una en el 81 y otra en el 96.
> Es decir cuando ya no coindicionan el partido




Eso es pura coincidencia amigo filetes, para arbitrajes los que nos hacen a los catalanes.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Ene 2022)

Hablar del árbitro cuando juegas contra un Getafe que se esconde en su portería 90 minutos, me parece absurdo.


----------



## Fiodor (2 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> - hace falta Haaland, Benzema es un delantero que está más fuera del área que dentro, si hay un equipo que pone el autobús los 90 minutos, con Benzema no puedes contar, porque como dije esta más fuera del área que dentro, y tampoco va bien de cabeza cuando el Madrid abusa por las bandas.
> 
> Pero vamos, lo q más necesita el Madrid es un buen delantero de AREA. Cuando estás 90 minutos jugando arriba y no se marca, es porque algo falla.



Este problema lo tiene el Madrid desde que se fue CR7... Antes, cuando Benzema salía del área a buscar el balón, siempre estaba CR7 ocupando su lugar, o en el mejor sitio para el remate, por eso metía más goles que Benzema... Desde que se fue CR7 ningún entrenador ha sido capaz de obligar a los extremos a realizar la misma labor. Aunque sean menos eficientes en el remate, siempre tiene que haber algún jugador disponible por si entra el balón en el área...


----------



## pepitoburbujas (2 Ene 2022)

Bueno Shurs, podía pasar y pasó. Partido perdido. Otro partido sin marcar.

Es lo bueno del fútbol que decíamos el otro día: tiene un componente de aleatoriedad que hace que bastante a menudo el equipo inferior gane, como ha ocurrido hoy. 

¿Y qué ha pasado para que esto ocurriera? Pues lo típico: el equipo inferior sale a defenderse con todo, y aún encima se encuentra con un gol a favor, con lo que se refuerza en su planteamiento defensivo para defender el 1-0 soñado cual alien que se enrosca en el cuello del huésped.


Cuando un equipo inferior renuncia al juego de atque y se pone a defender con 11, interrumpiendo con faltas, etc, es difícil no sólo para el Madrid, si no para cualquier equipo. A nosotros nos afecta especialmente, porque hemos basado nuestros resultados de este año sobre el contraataque y tampoco tenemos delanteros ni centrales que vayan bien de cabeza y asusten en los corners y balones centrados.

El autobús se contrarresta con velocidad, primer toque y desmarques, cosa que no hemos hecho, y tampoco es tan fácil. Nos hemos limitado a marear la perdiz, rondito intrascendente, etc, que ya sabemos que no vale para nada. Sólo recuerdo en la 2ª parte el disparo de Casemiro y un mierdiremate de Isco de cabeza. Los centros que ponen los laterales son malísimos, no llevan ningún peligro (esto no es de hoy, hace mucho tiempo de ello y mientras no tengamos otro tipo de laterales y delanteros más vale que ni lo intenten).

El partido para nuestros intereses ha sido infumable. Siempre nos acordamos de los que no están, pero me atrevo a decir que ni con Vini hubiésemos ganado, tal y como se ha desarrollado el partido. Tampoco es cuestión de ensañarse con cada uno de los jugadores, porque es el día donde todos parecen más malos de lo que son. Los que han salido del banquillo no han mejorado nada a lo que había, y los sustituidos han estado mal.

Luego el agarrón a Marcelo, pues ya sabemos: si es en el medio del campo pita falta 100%. Pero claro, no nos van a pitar uno de los dos penaltis que nos tocan por año el primer domingo. Para mi es penalti. No es un forcejeo hombro con hombro, ni mete el pie, ni nada. Es un agarrón estúpido y claro. 

A nosotros nos ha jodido, pero hoy los aficionados de los equipos perseguidores están contentos. Hay que dar algo de vidilla a la liga, hombre.


----------



## Phoenician (2 Ene 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 890611



El subnormal abertzale de Itu ha dicho que los agarrones de camiseta en el área de menos de un segundo están permitidos. Es bueno saberlo.


----------



## Fiodor (2 Ene 2022)

Lo peor del partido, aparte del resultado, es el nerviosismo que le entró a la mayoría de jugadores cuando el Getafe metió el gol... Fue en el minuto 8 y quedaba casi todo el partido, pero a partir de ese momento llegó la precipitación, los pases erróneos, incluso por Kroos y Modric, la falta de ideas... Lo de hoy puede ser un accidente, y olvidarse, pero esta actitud en una eliminatoria de Champions o cualquier partido trascendente puede llevar peores consecuencias...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (2 Ene 2022)

Hay que decir por cierto que desde que tengo uso de razón el primer partido después de Navidad del Madrid siempre da asco.

Si alguien se anima a buscar estadísticas que me desmientan...


----------



## The Replicant (2 Ene 2022)

a ver si por lo menos hoy el Mallorca nos da una alegría

Luuk de Tronc titular!


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Ene 2022)

Pues casi mete De Tronc el gol del año,brutalerrimo el remate que ha hecho...


----------



## Edu.R (2 Ene 2022)

Vienen días engañosos. No vamos a ganar nada, pero si pencamos alguno de los tres partidos (Copa, Liga, Supercopa), los antis se nos van a echar encima.

Después de la Supercopa al menos tenemos un pequeño respiro, porque la jornada entre semana (18-19 de enero) por nuestra parte ya está jugada y ganada.


----------



## Pelele VI (2 Ene 2022)

Me alegro por Quique, el Getafe me da igual, no me cae mal, es un equipo español leal a la patria que gana al Barsa de vez en cuando.

Llevamos mucha ventaja y el Sevilla es una basura. Se pueden acercar a 2 puntos pero bueno, en peores hemos estado y hemos salido.

La liga cae 90%.


----------



## qbit (2 Ene 2022)

Ancelotti dice que el equipo ha estado 1 día más de vacaciones:









Ganando es gigante, perdiendo es leyenda: oro estos 60" de Ancelotti y por qué han perdido


El entrenador italiano fue preguntado en conferencia de prensa por qué el equipo no había sabido reaccionar al gol del Getafe.




as.com





Yo no lo he visto (también he estado un día más de vacaciones y ni recordaba que hoy jugaban). Parece que no he debido de perderme gran cosa.


----------



## xilebo (3 Ene 2022)




----------



## euromelon (3 Ene 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Ancelotti dice que el equipo ha estado 1 día más de vacaciones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo no le he visto jugaba vater y paso


----------



## JohnTitor (3 Ene 2022)

JohnTitor dijo:


> Lo llevo diciendo desde hace tiempo en mi círculo de amigocs futboleros, "cuidao con celebrar la liga en diciembre como si estuvierais en el chiringuito", que ya me veo yo venir los casuales positivos por covics afectando a los jugadores mas titulares e importantes que tenemos...
> 
> Un empate esta jornada, una derrota inesperada la otra, una lesión de tres semanas de un fijo, los árbitros trayendo carbón, la-covic-19, la carga de partidos con la copa del preparado mas la champions...
> 
> En esta liga hay que ir a hacer el máximo número de puntos posibles porque no me fio una mierda de todo este tinglao.



Odio llevar razón.


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Ene 2022)

Pelele VI dijo:


> Me alegro por Quique, el Getafe me da igual, no me cae mal, es un equipo español leal a la patria que gana al Barsa de vez en cuando.
> 
> Llevamos mucha ventaja y el Sevilla es una basura. Se pueden acercar a 2 puntos pero bueno, en peores hemos estado y hemos salido.
> 
> La liga cae 90%.



Que se lo digan a Queiroz


----------



## Edu.R (3 Ene 2022)

Por cierto, ¿os habéis fijado la de goles que se marcan porque un defensa intenta controlar el balón y el delantero se lo roba?

Esta jornada nuestro gol y el 0-2 del Celta, que yo haya visto. Jugada que se arregla con un pelotazo o un saque de banda sin complicaciones.

A mi esto me da que pensar, si realmente compensa sacar SIEMPRE el balón jugado desde atrás.


----------



## xilebo (3 Ene 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Que se lo digan a Queiroz



Y a carletto en la temporada que estuvo, tmb tenia una buena ventaja, con un record de victorias consecutivas de 22, incluido mundial de clubs y cambio de año, perdio en Mestalla y se fue la liga diluyendo....


----------



## tururut12 (3 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿os habéis fijado la de goles que se marcan porque un defensa intenta controlar el balón y el delantero se lo roba?
> 
> Esta jornada nuestro gol y el 0-2 del Celta, que yo haya visto. Jugada que se arregla con un pelotazo o un saque de banda sin complicaciones.
> 
> A mi esto me da que pensar, si realmente compensa sacar SIEMPRE el balón jugado desde atrás.



No compensa en absoluto pero parece que el pelotazo o despeje sea un sacrilegio en el fútbol moderno. En el fútbol hay que ser práctico y evitar perder balones en posiciones complicadas. En la eliminatoria pasada de semifinales Real Madrid-Chelsea el conjunto londinense pudo marcar en la ida 3 ó 4 goles por la tontería de la defensa merengue de insistir en sacar el balón jugado desde atrás a pesar de que el rival te estaba presionando muy arriba.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Ene 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> No compensa en absoluto pero parece que el pelotazo o despeje sea un sacrilegio en el fútbol moderno. En el fútbol hay que ser práctico y evitar perder balones en posiciones complicadas. En la eliminatoria pasada de semifinales Real Madrid-Chelsea el conjunto londinense pudo marcar en la ida 3 ó 4 goles por la tontería de la defensa merengue de insistir en sacar el balón jugado desde atrás a pesar de que el rival te estaba presionando muy arriba.



estamos en la epoca de la PRESION adelantada instaurada por KLOPP..todo es presion presion y presion y mas presion los 120 minutos si hace fatal. Una paliza,,y hasta el panaderia san ramon hace esa tactica...resultado mas infartos en jugadores


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿os habéis fijado la de goles que se marcan porque un defensa intenta controlar el balón y el delantero se lo roba?
> 
> Esta jornada nuestro gol y el 0-2 del Celta, que yo haya visto. Jugada que se arregla con un pelotazo o un saque de banda sin complicaciones.
> 
> A mi esto me da que pensar, si realmente compensa sacar SIEMPRE el balón jugado desde atrás.



si tienes un tanque arriba si compesa,,como cierto delantero de 1,95


----------



## Agente Coulson (3 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo creo que el Madrid se equivoca sinceramente, ahora mismo el Barcelona ha conseguido retener a dembele, renueva a abde y fichan a Ferrán.
> 
> El Barcelona siempre ha tenido más ojo para los fichajes, el Madrid acaba ficha do a mbappe que no ha empatado con nadie, cuando podía haber realizado una oferta por dembele o Nico.



Te ha faltado añadir el hala Madrid


----------



## xilebo (3 Ene 2022)




----------



## artemis (3 Ene 2022)

El año pasado os ganamos la Liga, como este año os la gane Lopeperdi si que sería ya para partirse


----------



## Roedr (3 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 892882



Pues si ganan el partido que queda se pasan a la A-2.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues si ganan el partido que queda se pasan a la A-2.



yy con medio equipo lesionado,muerto o al borde de la derroicion moral


----------



## Edu.R (3 Ene 2022)

Si Vinicius no marca el golazo al Sevilla, ahora mismo estaríamos 44-42 con un partido más. Osea, el Sevilla podría ser lider.

Lo de que la Liga estaba ganada son todo ganas de endiosar para luego hacer sangre a saco, cuando vamos delante por una genialidad.

El Sevilla es un rival muy serio, asi que nada de endiosar, porque podemos hacer un nadaplete como una casa. Y estamos en enero, mes donde muchas veces nos hemos tomado un "respiro"...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (3 Ene 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿os habéis fijado la de goles que se marcan porque un defensa intenta controlar el balón y el delantero se lo roba?
> 
> Esta jornada nuestro gol y el 0-2 del Celta, que yo haya visto. Jugada que se arregla con un pelotazo o un saque de banda sin complicaciones.
> 
> A mi esto me da que pensar, si realmente compensa sacar SIEMPRE el balón jugado desde atrás.



Bueno, es que sacar el valor jugado es un estado de ánimo. No es como encender y apagar un interruptor, si dices que hay que sacar el balón jugado pues cada jugador tiene que ejercer su propio raciocinio para saber dónde está la línea del pelotazo al tercer anfiteatro. Ayer Militao se equivocó y ya está, otras veces (las más) lo suyo era poner el balón en órbita y por terquedad y calidad lo sacamos jugado y resulta que marcamos gol o rascamos una amarilla o algo así. El fútbol moderno es asín.

Lo único que sí diría es que tienes que saber con quién te la estás jugando. El Ünal ese, buen futbolista por cierto, tiene una reputación muy bien ganada de delantero centro coñazo a la antigua. A Sandro si quieres inténtale ese regate que baja los brazos y a otra cosa, pero Ünal te va a meter la cadera, los dos codos y lo que haga falta para rascar ese balón.


----------



## xilebo (4 Ene 2022)

*El momento más duro de Zidane como entrenador lo vivió ante el Alcoyano*

El Real Madrid no pisa una final de Copa desde 2014. Las eliminaciones se han sucedido pero la más dura fue la de hace un año ante... el Alcoyano

*Real Madrid no vive un idilio con la Copa del Rey* pese a esos 19 títulos que adornan sus historial. Su última conquista la alcanzó, precisamete, con Carlo Ancelotti en el banquillo, en la noche en la que *Gareth Bale *pasó a la historia de la competición con su galopada por fuera de los límites del terreno de juego. Desde el 16 de abril de 2014, el club blanco ha acumulado eliminaciones, algunas muy dolorosas, especialmente la última ante el Alcoyano, con Zinedine Zidane en el banquillo, en el que fue el peor momento del francés como entrenador del club blanco. 


*Atlético de Madrid, Cádiz y Cheryshev, Celta, Leganés, Barcelona, Real Sociedad y el citado Alcoyano *han sido los culpables de que el Real Madrid no volviera a pisar una final de Copa desde el ya lejano éxito ante el Barcelona en Mestalla. Dejando de lado el número del entonces llamado Ramón de Carranza, las eliminaciones ante Leganés y Alcoyano dolieron mucho, *especialmente a Zidane* entrenador del Real Madrid en ambas ocasiones.

El equipo blanco regresa a El Collao un año después. A la cita que hace doce meses, llegaba con la prematura eliminación en la Supercopa y con malas sensaciones. *El vestuario parecía dividido* y el entrenador se mostraba un tanto alejado de los que le tenían que sacar adelante la eliminatoria, es decir, los no habituales. La temporada no estaba siendo sencilla y los rumores de cambio empezaban a aparecer.


----------



## tururut12 (4 Ene 2022)

Tampoco es una tragedia perder la Copa ni la Supercopa. Deberían jugarlas el equipo suplente para foguearse y dar descanso a los titulares. Y contra el Alcoyano se perdió por mala suerte. De jugarse 10 partidos, se ganarían 8, se empataría 1 y se perdería otro.


----------



## filets (4 Ene 2022)

No deberiamos jugar la Super Copa. Es de vergüenza
Utililzas al CTA para robarnos la liga y la copa y darselas al Atl Madrid y Barça
Pero claro sin el Madrid nadie en el extranjero te compra esa mierda de competicion asi que te inventas una norma DE MIERDA para incluir al Madrid y ganar dinero

¿Quieres ganar dinero con la Super Copa? Pues que el CTA_REF sea justo con nosotros
Soy FLO y me invento alguna movida y que vaya a Arabia su puta madre


----------



## Sanctis (4 Ene 2022)

El pavo tiene unas ganas de que los madridistas lo vean vestido de blaugrana....









"Morata está obsesionado con jugar en el Barcelona"


Siguen sonando campanas de la posible llegada de Álvaro Morata al Barcelona. En El Chiringuito hablaron sobre su situación.




as.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Ene 2022)

En el as y el marca pone que el Florencio ha ofrecido 50 millones para fichar al mamadou en invierno


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Ene 2022)

filets dijo:


> No deberiamos jugar la Super Copa. Es de vergüenza
> Utililzas al CTA para robarnos la liga y la copa y darselas al Atl Madrid y Barça
> Pero claro sin el Madrid nadie en el extranjero te compra esa mierda de competicion asi que te inventas una norma DE MIERDA para incluir al Madrid y ganar dinero
> 
> ...




Que haces en este hilo filetes??


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En el as y el marca pone que el Florencio ha ofrecido 50 millones para fichar al mamadou en invierno



a cualo, que hay muchos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Ene 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> a cualo, que hay muchos



Mbappe.

Solo hay un gran mamadou y es el, el resto no son el gran mamadou.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En el as y el marca pone que el Florencio ha ofrecido 50 millones para fichar al mamadou en invierno



No queremos trolls culés en este hilo.

Dicho esto, el Madrí intenta ser justo. Y cuidado que el PSG no consiga renovar a Mbappé con alguna cláusula de que el Madrí lo pueda fichar por 100 minolles o algo así.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No queremos trolls culés en este hilo.
> 
> Dicho esto, el Madrí intenta ser justo. Y cuidado que el PSG no consiga renovar a Mbappé con alguna cláusula de que el Madrí lo pueda fichar por 100 minolles o algo así.




Yo creo que el Madrid intenta poner dinero hasta el final como muestra de respeto al PSG por el miedo a las represalias de los Mohamed.

Dicho esto parece claro que mamadou jugará en el Madrid, haaland en el Bayer, lukaku en el Inter, Keane en el City y el juglar en el Barcelona.


----------



## xilebo (4 Ene 2022)

*El Clásico de la Supercopa en Arabia ya tiene horario*

El partido de semifinales entre Barcelona y Real Madrid se disputará el miércoles 12 de eneros a las 20:00 horas en el estadio Rey Fahd.

La segunda semifinal entre Atlético de Madrid y Athletic será un día después, el jueves 13, a las 20:00 horas.

Los ganadores de la semifinal se disputarán la Supercopa de España el domingo 16 de enero con un horario aún por definir.


----------



## Roedr (4 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo creo que el Madrid intenta poner dinero hasta el final como muestra de respeto al PSG por el miedo a las represalias de los Mohamed.
> 
> Dicho esto parece claro que mamadou jugará en el Madrid, haaland en el Bayer, lukaku en el Inter, Keane en el City y el *juglar *en el Barcelona.



No van a por Morataaland?.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El Clásico de la Supercopa en Arabia ya tiene horario*
> 
> El partido de semifinales entre Barcelona y Real Madrid se disputará el miércoles 12 de eneros a las 20:00 horas en el estadio Rey Fahd.
> 
> ...




Supercopa de España con los Mohas...y no queremos superliga.


----------



## xilebo (5 Ene 2022)




----------



## Hannibal (5 Ene 2022)

No entro por aquí desde hace ya unos días. En primer lugar, feliz año y todo eso.

Sobre el partido del Getafe, es un cúmulo de mala suerte. Se junta que con Quique es imposible meterles un gol con un error temprano de Militao que les dio aún más alas.

Es una putada, pero en parte me alegro por todos aquellos madridistas que ya estaban haciendo cuentas para irse a la Cibeles. Las ligas NUNCA se han ganado en diciembre ni en enero.


----------



## Hannibal (5 Ene 2022)

Pero también venía a hablar de rumorología sobre fichajes.
Según Sison, aparte de que Bape y Jalan están hechos, se da por hecho que el sojas malagueño se va al Farsa.

Y luego se rumorea mucho sobre Ryan Gravenberch, un centrocampista de 19 años del Ajax. 









El Madrid, dispuesto a dar 40 millones, para fichar a Gravenberch


El Real Madrid quiere reforzar la posición de Casemiro. El fichaje de Camavinga el pasado verano ya trajo a un jugador capaz de actuar en esa posición. Aun así, desde el club blanco quieren traer a un pivote natural.




www.defensacentral.com





Por cierto, parece que Ceballos por fin vuelve a estar disponible. Yo lo poco que le he visto siempre me ha gustado, pero pinta que es un nuevo Canales y que en el Madrid no acabará de encontrar un hueco, lamentablemente.


----------



## Roedr (5 Ene 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pero también venía a hablar de rumorología sobre fichajes.
> Según Sison, aparte de que Bape y Jalan están hechos, se da por hecho que el sojas malagueño se va al Farsa.
> 
> Y luego se rumorea mucho sobre Ryan Gravenberch, un centrocampista de 19 años del Ajax.
> ...



Morata e Isco en al Farsa. Impagable.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (5 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Morata e Isco en al Farsa. Impagable.



ADN FCB.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Ene 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Según Sison, aparte de que Bape y Jalan están hechos, se da por hecho que el sojas malagueño se va al Farsa.



El Barça no tiene dinero para inscribir a Dani Alves con 40 años, hasta el punto de que están intentando echar hasta al portero suplente para liberar cuatro duros, y va a fichar a Isco? Teniendo ya a Gavi, Pedri y De Jong para jugar en su puesto?

Laporta es un payaso, pero no es tan gilipollas. El Sison es un flipao al que el club le filtra cositas. Pero como es un flipao, no sabe distinguir entre lo que es verdad y lo que es una filtración interesada. O sí lo sabe pero no le interesa, para que le sigan filtrando cosas, que publica de forma indiscriminada y ya si eso que Dios elija a los suyos.

Me juego mi cuenta en Burbuja contra la de Season en Twitter o lo que tenga hoy en día a que Isco no acaba en el Barça.


----------



## Hannibal (5 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El Barça no tiene dinero para inscribir a Dani Alves con 40 años, hasta el punto de que están intentando echar hasta al portero suplente para liberar cuatro duros, y va a fichar a Isco? Teniendo ya a Gavi, Pedri y De Jong para jugar en su puesto?
> 
> Laporta es un payaso, pero no es tan gilipollas. El Sison es un flipao al que el club le filtra cositas. Pero como es un flipao, no sabe distinguir entre lo que es verdad y lo que es una filtración interesada. O sí lo sabe pero no le interesa, para que le sigan filtrando cosas, que publica de forma indiscriminada y ya si eso que Dios elija a los suyos.
> 
> Si Isco acaba en el Barça me borró la cuenta.



Lo de Isco no es nuevo precisamente, noticia de septiembre:








En Barcelona aseguran que Laporta quiere fichar a Isco en 2022 sin pagar al Madrid


Isco Alarcón es un futbolista con poca relevancia en los últimos partidos del Real Madrid y su contrato finaliza el 30 de junio de 2022. El club blanco no se plantea la renovación del futbolista malagueño y salvo una salida en el mercado invernal de forma sorpresiva, el centrocampista saldrá...




www.defensacentral.com





Y aparte es de sobra sabido que es culé. Espero que no le tengas mucho aprecio a la cuenta.

Lo que obviamente no cuela es que vayan a ir a por Jalan, es más una maniobra de marketing para generar hype y que los patrocinadores no huyan, que otra cosa. 

Sólo les puede salvar un acuerdo con CVC, pero si eso ocurriera, me gustaría ver la cara de SUBNORMALES que se les queda a los 37 clubes que aceptaron el acuerdo con unas condiciones mucho peores. Sobre todo la cara de pánfilo del Gil Marín.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Ene 2022)

El principal problema del Barça no es de liquidez, eso siempre se puede encontrar, es de cumplimiento del límite salarial. El Barça necesita desesperadamente quedar cuarto y aún así no puede inscribir ni a Alves, que debe cobrar el SMI más o menos, ni a Ferrán, que les hace falta como el comer. Y eso no es de ayer o de antesdeayer, se quedaron sin inscribir a Messi porque llevan ya dos años intentando quitarse unos salarios monstruosos de encima, sin conseguirlo (teniendo en cuenta que nos hemos comido a Marcelo, Isco y Bale hasta el último día de sus respectivos contratos, no debe de ser un tema fácil)

Eso lo sé yo leyéndome el Marca. Si Laporta, que debe tener los números salariales hasta el segundo decimal tatuados en el ojete a estas alturas, ve esas estrecheces y dice "de ésta salimos pagándole 10 kilos al año a Isco", es para encerrarlo. Es que aunque se hagan un acuerdo privado con CVC por miles de minoyes, Isco no encaja para nada en lo que están intentando construir Laporta y Xavi. Isco está sonando para el Sevilla, Real Sociedad... equipos de segunda fila ya.

Laporta es un payaso, pero no es tan mal gestor.


----------



## JimTonic (5 Ene 2022)

Laporta es muy muy mal gestor y lo está demostrando día si y día también

Lo que puede crear con el contrato del ferran sin liberar masa salarial puede pasar a los anuales del esperpento


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Ene 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Lo de Isco no es nuevo precisamente, noticia de septiembre:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bale también se queda libre, por si lo quieren.


----------



## Roedr (5 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bale también se queda libre, por si lo quieren.



jajaja


----------



## filets (5 Ene 2022)

Este es el equipo del año 2021 segun L´Equipe
No esta Messi, que segun L´Equipe es el mejor jugador del 2021 puesto que ganó el Balon de Oro


----------



## xilebo (5 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bale también se queda libre, por si lo quieren.



Y Marcelo tmb queda libre, haria muy buena pareja con Dani Alves


----------



## euromelon (5 Ene 2022)

@Igualdad 7-2521 

Odegaard marca o asiste cada menos de 180 minutos. Tiene al Arsenal 4 y está rodeado de jugadores mediocres sin nadie top en la delantera


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (5 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y Marcelo tmb queda libre, haria muy buena pareja con Dani Alves



Sambaaaaaaa....


----------



## Edu.R (5 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El principal problema del Barça no es de liquidez, eso siempre se puede encontrar, es de cumplimiento del límite salarial. El Barça necesita desesperadamente quedar cuarto y aún así no puede inscribir ni a Alves, que debe cobrar el SMI más o menos, ni a Ferrán, que les hace falta como el comer. Y eso no es de ayer o de antesdeayer, se quedaron sin inscribir a Messi porque llevan ya dos años intentando quitarse unos salarios monstruosos de encima, sin conseguirlo (teniendo en cuenta que nos hemos comido a Marcelo, Isco y Bale hasta el último día de sus respectivos contratos, no debe de ser un tema fácil)
> 
> Eso lo sé yo leyéndome el Marca. Si Laporta, que debe tener los números salariales hasta el segundo decimal tatuados en el ojete a estas alturas, ve esas estrecheces y dice "de ésta salimos pagándole 10 kilos al año a Isco", es para encerrarlo. Es que aunque se hagan un acuerdo privado con CVC por miles de minoyes, Isco no encaja para nada en lo que están intentando construir Laporta y Xavi. Isco está sonando para el Sevilla, Real Sociedad... equipos de segunda fila ya.
> 
> Laporta es un payaso, pero no es tan mal gestor.



Laporta lo único que es, es un muy buen político. Ganó las elecciones diciendo que era el único capaz de renovar a Messi (Obviamente mentira), y luego solo ha ido hablando de "proyectos de futuro" para que la culerada se ilusione. Sueltan nombres de futbolistas que ilusionan, aun estando sin opciones en Liga y jugando la Europa League.

Si el nucleo duro joven da el nivel, tendrán un equipo apañado, y es lo único que puede salvar a Laporta.

Si te preocupa tu futuro, es que tu presente está bien, y si el futuro te ilusiona... es que tu presente es mejorable. Y en el caso del Barcelona es altamente mejorable.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Ene 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 894370
> 
> 
> Este es el equipo del año 2021 segun L´Equipe
> No esta Messi, que segun L´Equipe es el mejor jugador del 2021 puesto que ganó el Balon de Oro



¿Mendy por delante de Courtois?
¿Marquinhos? ¿Theo?

Curioso que al ganador del balón de oro nadie lo pondría en el equipo de la temporada y en cambio a Lewan sí.


----------



## JimTonic (5 Ene 2022)

ayer en una tertulia futbolistia , en un podcast de esos extraños que "hoyjo" dijeron que lo que està haciendo juanito lapuerta con halland no es para ficharlo es que quiere pagar a raiola para que no venga al madrid


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> ayer en una tertulia futbolistia , en un podcast de esos extraños que "hoyjo" dijeron que lo que està haciendo juanito lapuerta con halland no es para ficharlo es que quiere pagar a raiola para que no venga al madrid



Eso es mas creipla


----------



## xilebo (5 Ene 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (5 Ene 2022)

Veremos a ver qué hace hoy mi real. Capaces son de perder.


----------



## euromelon (5 Ene 2022)

La albóndiga con patas suplente 

*Lunin; Nacho, Militao, Alaba, Marcelo; Camavinga, Casemiro, Valverde; Rodrygo, Mariano y Hazard.*


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Ene 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> La albóndiga con patas suplente
> 
> *Lunin; Nacho, Militao, Alaba, Marcelo; Camavinga, Casemiro, Valverde; Rodrygo, Mariano y Hazard.*



Yo me espero cualquier cosa. Ya nos ganó el Alcoyano.


----------



## euromelon (5 Ene 2022)

Pero porque teníamos un alineador




Libertyforall dijo:


> Yo me espero cualquier cosa. Ya nos ganó el Alcoyano.


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Ene 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Pero porque teníamos un alineador



El que lo tiene fácil es el Pateti mañana ante el Las Rozas.


----------



## Hannibal (5 Ene 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> La albóndiga con patas suplente
> 
> *Lunin; Nacho, Militao, Alaba, Marcelo; Camavinga, Casemiro, Valverde; Rodrygo, Mariano y Hazard.*



Sorprende que no descansen los 2 centrales ni Casemiro.
Y Mariano por delante de Jovic.


----------



## Roedr (5 Ene 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> *Sorprende que no descansen* los 2 centrales ni Casemiro.
> Y Mariano por delante de Jovic.



Con Carletto lo que sorprendería es lo contrario.


----------



## xilebo (5 Ene 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Sorprende que no descansen los 2 centrales ni Casemiro.
> Y Mariano por delante de Jovic.



Con el antecedente del año pasado que se la pego el madrid...


----------



## Hannibal (5 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Con Carletto lo que sorprendería es lo contrario.



Sí que es raro que no esté la CKM


----------



## euromelon (5 Ene 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Pero porque teníamos un alineador





Hannibal dijo:


> Sorprende que no descansen los 2 centrales ni Casemiro.
> Y Mariano por delante de Jovic.



Casemiro no necesita descansar . Aunque imagino que minuto 60 fuera y que entre el de la cantera 

Quieres jugartela con Vallejo o algún random de la cantera?


----------



## Hannibal (5 Ene 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Casemiro no necesita descansar . Aunque imagino que minuto 60 fuera y que entre el de la cantera
> 
> Quieres jugartela con Vallejo o algún random de la cantera?



Hombre, esperaba minutos para Gutiérrez y Blanco.
Total, creo que todos estamos de acuerdo en que la copa del rey está a la altura de la Supercopa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Ene 2022)

Hola compañeros, vengo del hilo de mi equipo, que acaba de remontar de forma heroica.
Estoy aquí por Hazard.


----------



## JimTonic (5 Ene 2022)

a ver si pierden contra el alcoyano


----------



## Pericoburbujista (5 Ene 2022)

Madre mía... La realización de la TV es una mierda muy gorda... Vaya asco... ¿ No pueden alquilar andamios para colocar las cámaras cómo Dios manda ???... Vaya tela...


----------



## Edge2 (5 Ene 2022)

ay dios...


----------



## euromelon (5 Ene 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Hombre, esperaba minutos para Gutiérrez y Blanco.
> Total, creo que todos estamos de acuerdo en que la copa del rey está a la altura de la Supercopa.



Carleto intenta recuperar a Marcelo. Marcelo aún puede ser útil contra equipos mierdosos que se cierran mucho atrás


----------



## Edge2 (5 Ene 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (5 Ene 2022)

falta inexistente contra el alcoyano.


----------



## Tubiegah (5 Ene 2022)

Ancelotti está masticando el chicle ya a 6000 rpm, y esto no ha hecho más que empezar


----------



## Edge2 (5 Ene 2022)

penalty...


----------



## xilebo (5 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> penalty...



Y expulsion, no me jodas


----------



## Tubiegah (5 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Madre mía... La realización de la TV es una mierda muy gorda... Vaya asco... ¿ No pueden alquilar andamios para colocar las cámaras cómo Dios manda ???... Vaya tela...



Es Telecinco...bastante que no están dando a un maricón esnifando clenchas del ojete de un travelo afroescandinavo


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (5 Ene 2022)

Lunin >> Casillas en sujetar el larguero para que no se caiga.


----------



## xilebo (5 Ene 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Ancelotti está masticando el chicle ya a 6000 rpm, y esto no ha hecho más que empezar



Pues como haya prorroga tmb...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Ene 2022)

Yo renovaba a Mariano...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Ene 2022)

El único que está corriendo del Madrid es camavinga.
Hazard andando.
Mariano...
Marcelo le aprieta demasiado la camiseta.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (5 Ene 2022)

El tractor que le vendí para piezas al tio Marcial tiene más velocidad que Mariano-Hazard-Marcelo.


----------



## Edge2 (5 Ene 2022)

El atletico baleares a octavos...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (5 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El único que está corriendo del Madrid es camavinga.
> Hazard andando.
> Mariano...
> Marcelo le aprieta demasiado la camiseta.



¿ Y Rodrygo ????.... Debe ser la cuota autista en las empresas que desgrava en la Seg. Social de Floper....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ Y Rodrygo ????.... Debe ser la cuota autista en las empresas que desgrava en la Seg. Social de Floper....




A este se le ven cosas de futbolista a diferencia de los otros que he nombrado, lo que no se es si es de futbolista de segunda o segunda b.


----------



## xilebo (5 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ Y Rodrygo ????.... Debe ser la cuota autista en las empresas que desgrava en la Seg. Social de Floper....



el rodrygo va a ser el primero que se vaya al banquillo


----------



## Edge2 (5 Ene 2022)

Vaya partidos, luego que si no hay aficcion en los jovenes, vEnga ya. Tenian que 0-6 ya...


----------



## Tubiegah (5 Ene 2022)

Mea burroooooo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (5 Ene 2022)

Ostia... Qué partido más malo... No voy a aguantar a verlo completo.... Pfffffffffffff.....


----------



## Pericoburbujista (5 Ene 2022)

Patada de Kung-Fú de Jaimito Borromeo.... Jojojojo


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (5 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Patada de Kung-Fú de Jaimito Borromeo.... Jojojojo



Se tira el del Alcoyano de cabeza.


----------



## Tubiegah (5 Ene 2022)

Gaaaalll


----------



## Chocochomocho (5 Ene 2022)

Militao hijo de puta, la Copa hay que tirarla es lo más grande que tiene el Madrid. Tirar el torneucho este.


----------



## Fiodor (5 Ene 2022)

Gol de Militao... Después de dar el Madrid la imagen más lamentable de los últimos años... El Alcoyano parecía el equipo de Primera...


----------



## Edge2 (5 Ene 2022)

El año pasado tambien empezo marcando militao en el 41...


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (5 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El año pasado tambien empezo marcando militao en el 41...



Seguro??


----------



## Pericoburbujista (5 Ene 2022)

@Edge2 

Gol patrocinado por nuestro patrocinador... Siliconas y pegamentos CEYS ¡¡¡


----------



## Edge2 (5 Ene 2022)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Seguro??



Y luego palmo 1-2... Lo acabo de oir en la COPE...


----------



## Tubiegah (5 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Gol patrocinado por nuestro patrocinador... Siliconas y pegamentos CEYS ¡¡¡



Higodefruta, que me se atraganta el mazapán


----------



## Edge2 (5 Ene 2022)

Podia haber pitado el final del partido...


----------



## vurvujo (5 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El año pasado tambien empezo marcando militao en el 41...



En el 44' y fue el 1-1 no el 0-1












Más moral que decoro


Un Alcoyano magnífico echa de la Copa al Madrid en la prórroga y con diez. Fracaso total de los de nunca que no pudieron arreglar los de siempre.




as.com





Pero sí es una gran casualidad


----------



## Edge2 (5 Ene 2022)

Djokovic Deportado....


----------



## Edge2 (5 Ene 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> En el 44' y fue el 1-1 no el 0-1
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 895175
> 
> ...



Te equivocas, fue el 0-1





__





alcoyano real madrid 2021 - Buscar con Google






www.google.com


----------



## JimTonic (5 Ene 2022)

pero que coño estan haciendo que los han puesto hay para perderr


----------



## Edge2 (5 Ene 2022)

Mariano is down...


----------



## Xequinfumfa (5 Ene 2022)

Hoy el partido es para los muy cafeteros, eh....


----------



## Edge2 (5 Ene 2022)

estan cansadetes ya los del alcoyano...


----------



## xilebo (5 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> estan cansadetes ya los del alcoyano...



Pues min 60


----------



## Pericoburbujista (5 Ene 2022)

Gol del Alcayata...


----------



## Edge2 (5 Ene 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## xilebo (5 Ene 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> En el 44' y fue el 1-1 no el 0-1
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 895175
> 
> ...



Este año ha sido el 1-1


----------



## Xequinfumfa (5 Ene 2022)

No me jodas...


----------



## Edge2 (5 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues min 60



Te estaba respondiendo que con los 3 cambios que ha hecho el alcoyano se habian animado un poco...


----------



## Edge2 (5 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Este año ha sido el 1-1



Igual que4 la otra vez. Primero marco el madrid, y en la segunda marco el alcoyano y en la prorroga el 2-1


----------



## xilebo (5 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Te estaba respondiendo que con los 3 cambios que ha hecho el alcoyano se habian animado un poco...



Un golazo pero ha entrado por la banda de marcelo y se lo han comido casemiro y militao


----------



## Edge2 (5 Ene 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> No me jodas...



Ademas golazo...


----------



## Edge2 (5 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Un golazo pero ha entrado por la banda de marcelo y se lo han comido casemiro y militao



Militao ha vuelto debil de las vacaciones...


----------



## Roedr (5 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> @Edge2
> 
> Gol patrocinado por nuestro patrocinador... Siliconas y pegamentos CEYS ¡¡¡



pues buen partido le ha sacado al CEYS. Está embaraza y no tendrá que trabajar el resto de su vida.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (5 Ene 2022)

¿Pero qué es esa mierda, Marcelo?
¿Qué es esa mierda?


----------



## xilebo (5 Ene 2022)

el madrid gana ahora o en la prorroga lo pasara mal con el alcoyano


----------



## Roedr (5 Ene 2022)

joder jajaja terminamos palmando. Carletto no decepciona. En un mes estamos empatados con el Atleti.


----------



## Roedr (5 Ene 2022)

Off topic: nadie dice nada de Djokovic?


----------



## Edge2 (5 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Off topic: nadie dice nada de Djokovic?



Ya lo dijimos atras, que lo han deportado ...


----------



## Edge2 (5 Ene 2022)

Por sierto, partidazo de hazard...


----------



## Roedr (5 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ya lo dijimos atras, que lo han deportado ...



Es increíble, que forma de humillar al mejor jugador del mundo, a una leyenda. Obviamente no quiero que gane más GS, por Rafa, pero menuda forma de vejarlo.


----------



## Roedr (5 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Por sierto, partidazo de hazard...



Palmamos seguro entonces, menos mal que no estoy viendo el partido.


----------



## fred (5 Ene 2022)

Golazoooooooo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (5 Ene 2022)

Gol del Madrit...


----------



## Roedr (5 Ene 2022)

fred dijo:


> Golazoooooooo



a ver que mire el Marca de quién


----------



## fred (5 Ene 2022)

Creo que iba a saque de banda ese tiro.


----------



## Roedr (5 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> a ver que mire el Marca de quién



Asensio


----------



## Tubiegah (5 Ene 2022)

Lol


----------



## Pericoburbujista (5 Ene 2022)

Gol del Madrid... Gol patrocinado por nuestro patrocinador: " PUTICLUB MARI LOLI "
Carretera de Getafe, 57. Aparcamiento privado.


----------



## fred (5 Ene 2022)

Ahora golazo de Isco con la panza.


----------



## Roedr (5 Ene 2022)

La alineación llena de jóvenes. Menos mal que Carletto da oportunidades a los chicos, no como ZZ


----------



## Edge2 (5 Ene 2022)

Joder con los rebotes...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Ene 2022)

otra vez marquiños assunsao JR...


----------



## Roedr (5 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Gol del Madrid... Gol patrocinado por nuestro patrocinador: " PUTICLUB MARI LOLI "
> Carretera de Getafe, 57. Aparcamiento privado.



menuda jaca


----------



## fred (5 Ene 2022)

Me he puesto a verlo hace poco y los dos goles han sido cómicos.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (5 Ene 2022)

Gol del Madric... Gol de Isco...

Gol patrocinado por nuestra serie de Telecinco cadena con los derechos de este partido " LA QUE SE AVECINA ".... ¡¡¡¡ NO te puedes perder los próximos capítulos, madridista ¡¡¡¡

Isco...¿ Porqué tocas ???


----------



## Edge2 (5 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es increíble, que forma de humillar al mejor jugador del mundo, a una leyenda. Obviamente no quiero que gane más GS, por Rafa, pero menuda forma de vejarlo.



Una troleada total, le podian haber ahorrado el viaje...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es increíble, que forma de humillar al mejor jugador del mundo, a una leyenda. Obviamente no quiero que gane más GS, por Rafa, pero menuda forma de vejarlo.



Yo tengo una amiga en Australia y esto les toca mucho, pero que mucho, los huevos. Le he intentado enseñar la intemporal expresión hispana "o follamos todos o tiramos la puta al río", que es bastante aplicable a esta situación.

Y la troleada es de Djokovic, que se ha hecho firmar un papelito por el Patriarca de Constantinopla a ver si colaba.


----------



## Edge2 (5 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Gol del Madric... Gol de Isco...
> 
> Gol patrocinado por nuestra serie de Telecinco cadena con los derechos de este partido " LA QUE SE AVECINA ".... ¡¡¡¡ NO te puedes perder los próximos capítulos, madridista ¡¡¡¡
> 
> Isco...¿ Porqué tocas ???



Lo que habra tragado la pobre para dejar la carne...


----------



## Roedr (5 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Gol del Madric... Gol de Isco...
> 
> Gol patrocinado por nuestra serie de Telecinco cadena con los derechos de este partido " LA QUE SE AVECINA ".... ¡¡¡¡ NO te puedes perder los próximos capítulos, madridista ¡¡¡¡
> 
> Isco...¿ Porqué tocas ???



la pareja de Isco es tan guapa como tontita, debe ser prima de Garzon


----------



## fred (5 Ene 2022)

Ceballos y Vallejo aún existen,y el bobo de Kiko diciendo que estos minutos son un premio para ellos.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (5 Ene 2022)

Estoy viendo el partido en un canal francés y se están descojonando del nivel de Marcelo, directamente. Y con razón.


----------



## xilebo (5 Ene 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Estoy viendo el partido en un canal francés y se están descojonando del nivel de Marcelo, directamente. Y con razón.



Pues Alves no esta muy pa ya


----------



## Roedr (5 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo tengo una amiga en Australia y esto les toca mucho, pero que mucho, los huevos. Le he intentado enseñar la intemporal expresión hispana "o follamos todos o tiramos la puta al río", que es bastante aplicable a esta situación.



Yo he estado en Australia y la frontera es muy tocahuevos, vas acojonao por si se te ha olvidado un paquete de té en la maleta o si el cinturón de cuero está permitido. Al menos no hay Cortezes chuleándote y dándote órdenes como en USA. 

En cualquier caso, tratar a Djokovic como un vulgar ilegal es una vergüenza, porque obviamente sólo embarcó cuando le dieron permiso. Un chapuza cósmica de los aussies.


----------



## Edge2 (5 Ene 2022)

Nacho is down...


----------



## ccc (5 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Off topic: nadie dice nada de Djokovic?



Djokovic es un gilipollas y siempre lo ha sido: Simplemente tenia que decir que no iba a Australia y punto. De esta manera queda como un tio coherente y que es lo que hace? Intenta sacar provecho de su situacion, dejar al resto como idiotas, tanto a los que pasan por el aro como a los que no. Es por estas cosas por las que Novak nunca me ha caido bien; pequenyos matices que te dejan claro que es todo lo contrario a un modelo a seguir.


----------



## xilebo (5 Ene 2022)

*Visado cancelado a Djokovic: debe salir hoy de Australia*

*Tras más de ocho horas recluido en el aeropuerto las autoridades fronterizas no ven justificada la exención.* Los abogados apelarán y el presidente de Serbia explota en redes.


----------



## fred (5 Ene 2022)

En el Baleares que ha eliminado al Celta juega un tal Vinicius Tanque


----------



## Fiodor (5 Ene 2022)

Se ha logrado la clasificación pero la imagen ha sido penosa... Si el domingo estaban de vacaciones, hoy han seguido con el turrón... A olvidar el partido cuanto antes...


----------



## Roedr (5 Ene 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Djokovic es un gilipollas y siempre lo ha sido: Simplemente tenia que decir que no iba a Australia y punto. De esta manera queda como un tio coherente y que es lo que hace? Intenta sacar provecho de su situacion, dejar al resto como idiotas, tanto a los que pasan por el aro como a los que no. Es por estas cosas por las que Novak nunca me ha caido bien; pequenyos matices que te dejan claro que es todo lo contrario a un modelo a seguir.



Que no, hombre. Lo que le han hecho es muy humillante. Le han aplicado el procedimiento de entrada ilegal, como si intentara colarse en el país. Te meten en un cuarto sólo, incomunicado, y oyes conversaciones de cuatro niñatos de mierda con acné del tipo, qué hacemos con éste, lo devolvemos?. Dokovic entró porque le dieron permiso y estaba confiado en que iba de forma legal.

Ah, te digo otra cosa. Si la nacionalidad de Djokovic no fuera Serbia sino de USA o UK ahora mismo estaría haciéndose fotos con los fans en Australia.
Algunos parece que no sabéis como funciona el mundo.


----------



## vurvujo (5 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Te equivocas, fue el 0-1
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Parece que llevas razón... supongo que la información de As está mal.


----------



## Edge2 (5 Ene 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Parece que llevas razón... supongo que la información de As está mal.



Igual se podia haber equivocado la cope. S2


----------



## ccc (5 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Que no, hombre. Lo que le han hecho es muy humillante. Le han aplicado el procedimiento de entrada ilegal, como si intentara colarse en el país. Te meten en un cuarto sólo, incomunicado, y oyes conversaciones de cuatro niñatos de mierda con acné del tipo, qué hacemos con éste, lo devolvemos?. Dokovic entró porque le dieron permiso y estaba confiado en que iba de forma legal.
> 
> Ah, te digo otra cosa. Si la nacionalidad de Djokovic no fuera Serbia sino de USA o UK ahora mismo estaría haciéndose fotos con los fans en Australia.
> Algunos parece que no sabéis como funciona el mundo.



Yo creo que te equivocas de como funciona Australia y si Djokovic fuera americano, lo que tengo claro es que no saldria el presidente de estados unidos para hablar de tonterias como estas.

Y si que creo que lo han humillado, pero tb porque el tonto de Djokovic se ha querido pasar de listo.

Crees que si Nadal o Federer no se hubieran vacunado, hubieran armado este circo que montado Djokovic en las redes? Yo lo tengo muy claro.


----------



## xilebo (5 Ene 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Parece que llevas razón... supongo que la información de As está mal.



Es verdad


----------



## El Juani (5 Ene 2022)

Puffff qué golazo de Isco. Cómo lo hace para que el portero del Alcoyano le de de tacón. Tremendo y brottaaal


----------



## Roedr (5 Ene 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Yo creo que te equivocas de como funciona Australia y si Djokovic fuera americano, lo que tengo claro es que no saldria el presidente de estados unidos para hablar de tonterias como estas.
> 
> Y si que creo que lo han humillado, pero tb porque el tonto de Djokovic se ha querido pasar de listo.
> 
> Crees que si Nadal o Federer no se hubieran vacunado, hubieran armado este circo que montado Djokovic en las redes? Yo lo tengo muy claro.



Que Djokovic es un notas y macarrilla es evidente. Es así el chico que le vamos hacer, y viendo su familia casi ha salido el más normal. Pero una cosa no quita la otra. Han sido los australianos los que le han dado permiso, y lo han humillado sin necesidad. 

Ahora, enhorabuena a los 'acojonadores' por el show que han montado, van a logra que todo Dios que viaje se tenga que vacunar. Yo el año tuve que cancelar algún vuelo, y este año me da que no tomo el avión.


----------



## xilebo (5 Ene 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Yo creo que te equivocas de como funciona Australia y si Djokovic fuera americano, lo que tengo claro es que no saldria el presidente de estados unidos para hablar de tonterias como estas.
> 
> Y si que creo que lo han humillado, pero tb porque el tonto de Djokovic se ha querido pasar de listo.
> 
> Crees que si Nadal o Federer no se hubieran vacunado, hubieran armado este circo que montado Djokovic en las redes? Yo lo tengo muy claro.



No se trata de humillar, le han hecho lo que a cualquiera le haria por entra en un pais sin un visado correcto, sin vacunarse sabiendo como esta el tema de restricciones en otros paises y por fanfarron que es. Ala, pa casita....y via libre para Nadal para conseguir su 21º grand slam. Todo el mundo decia que djokovic entraria y jugaria el open sin problemas y hay leyes y normas para todos


----------



## Roedr (5 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No se trata de humillar, le han hecho lo que a cualquiera le haria por entra en un pais sin un visado correcto, sin vacunarse sabiendo como esta el tema de restricciones en otros paises y por fanfarron que es. Ala, pa casita....y via libre para Nadal para conseguir su 21º grand slam. Todo el mundo decia que djokovic entraria y jugaria el open sin problemas y hay leyes y normas para todos



Voy a muerte con Nadal, pero Nadal no gana Australia ni de coña. Primero porque está medio acabado, y segundo porque Australia el el torneo maldito de Nadal, ahí ha sufrido sus peores derrotas.


----------



## Hannibal (5 Ene 2022)

Era obvio que se iba a sufrir, y que no se podría sacar ninguna conclusión.
Bueno, ninguna tampoco. No he visto nada especial a Lunin ni en paradas ni en colocación,y con el balón en los pies regular tirando a mal. Casemiro sigue de pretemporada. Valverde desaparecido. Y a Mariano no lo querrían ni en el propio Alcoyano.



P.d. Jose Juán lleva los mismos goles marcados en un partido de Copa que el Balón de Oro en 11 partidos de la Ligue 1.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> En cualquier caso, tratar a Djokovic como un vulgar ilegal es una vergüenza, porque obviamente sólo embarcó cuando le dieron permiso. Un chapuza cósmica de los aussies.



Es que Djokovic no va a Australia a ver koalas, va a trabajar, y necesita un visado acorde. Parece que como ese visado requiere prueba de vacunación, pidió otro distinto que sí acepta una exención médica facilona, pero no le sirve para trabajar. La aerolínea todo lo que tiene que verificar es si tiene permiso para entrar en Australia, no si va a trabajar ilegalmente después. En cuanto llegó a la aduana, el Guardia Canguril se debió quedar con el culo roto cuando le dijo a lo que iba con ese visado. 

Así que sí, me parece justo que lo traten como un vulgar ilegal. Al centro de refugiados de Christmas Island lo mandaba yo, por pasarse de listo.


----------



## JohnTitor (5 Ene 2022)

Lo de los árbitros dejando al equipo rival pegar palos de todos los colores y que a nosotros nos saquen amarilla a la mínima gilipollez... Soy el único que lo ve?

La amarilla a Camavinga es de puta risa en una acción que ni era falta, ellos han parado varias contras de Hazard agarrándolo y ni uno de ellos ha visto cartulina


----------



## xilebo (5 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Voy a muerte con Nadal, pero Nadal no gana Australia ni de coña. Primero porque está medio acabado, y segundo porque Australia el el torneo maldito de Nadal, ahí ha sufrido sus peores derrotas.



Siendo realistas, lo tiene muy dificil Nadal, pero a ver en que estado de forma llega, siempre ha sido un luchador y lo seguira siendo hasta el final


----------



## ccc (5 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Voy a muerte con Nadal, pero Nadal no gana Australia ni de coña. Primero porque está medio acabado, y segundo porque Australia el el torneo maldito de Nadal, ahí ha sufrido sus peores derrotas.



Estoy en las mismas que tu, aunque realmente el torneo de gran slam que se le daria mejor por condiciones (a parte de RG) seria australia; porque tiene unicamente uno?

- Porque cuando era un crio no acudia. Que Djokovic ha ganado 9 OA no le hace ningun favor: es con diferencia el peor GS.
- Porque Nadal necesita de periodos significativos de competicion para lograr su estado fisico TOP . Nadal no prepara el OA de forma especial en su calendario, como asi hace con el RG. En los ultimos 10 anyos con Wimbledon lo ha hecho todavia peor y es que iba con la mentalidad de adaptarse a la superficie a medida que pasase rondas.
- Porque Nadal tiene un fisico proclive a lesiones: Aun me acuerdo de 2 lesiones que le privaron de tener 2 titulos en OA (una en la misma final).

Si Nadal pasa rondas y llega a semifinales, tiene mas posibilidades que el resto, pero se tiene que dar esa situacion; sin embargo, si tuviera que apostar mi dinero lo haria por el, porque si llega a cuartos de final (probable si no se lesiona y si no llega falto de ritmo) es igual de favorito que el resto, incluso mas, porque la superficie le va mejor que la del Usa.


----------



## Roedr (5 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Es que Djokovic no va a Australia a ver koalas, va a trabajar, y necesita un visado acorde. Parece que como ese visado requiere prueba de vacunación, pidió otro distinto que sí acepta una exención médica facilona, pero no le sirve para trabajar. La aerolínea todo lo que tiene que verificar es si tiene permiso para entrar en Australia, no si va a trabajar ilegalmente después. En cuanto llegó a la aduana, el Guardia Canguril se debió quedar con el culo roto cuando le dijo a lo que iba con ese visado.
> 
> Así que sí, me parece justo que lo traten como un vulgar ilegal. Al centro de refugiados de Christmas Island lo mandaba yo, por pasarse de listo.



Pues va a quedar bien apretadita la Christmas Island como empiecen a buscar non-resident aliens que entraron con una visa y se dedican a otra cosa.

Ya me imagino al chinito de customs llevándose las manos a la cabeza ante el pensamiento de que Djoko quería ir a trabajar ilegalmente en el McDonalds. Viendo el problema digamos, estructural-familiar, que tienes los aussies con los árboles genealógicos están para presumir poco. 

Lo que le han hecho es una cafrada, y te aseguro si fuera gringo o inglés lo habrían dejado entrar.


----------



## Roedr (6 Ene 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Estoy en las mismas que tu, aunque realmente el torneo de gran slam que se le daria mejor por condiciones (a parte de RG) seria australia; porque tiene unicamente uno?
> 
> - Porque cuando era un crio no acudia. Que Djokovic ha ganado 9 OA no le hace ningun favor: es con diferencia el peor GS.
> - Porque Nadal necesita de periodos significativos de competicion para lograr su estado fisico TOP . Nadal no prepara el OA de forma especial en su calendario, como asi hace con el RG. En los ultimos 10 anyos con Wimbledon lo ha hecho todavia peor y es que iba con la mentalidad de adaptarse a la superficie a medida que pasase rondas.
> ...



Yo recuerdo las finales de Nadal con Djoko y Wawrinka y me entran escalofríos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Ene 2022)

ccc dijo:


> - Porque Nadal tiene un fisico proclive a lesiones: Aun me acuerdo de 2 lesiones que le privaron de tener 2 titulos en OA (una en la misma final).



Nadal no tiene un fisico proclive a lesiones,tiene un juego proclive a lesiones que no es lo mismo…

Salta a la vista que el no tiene el talento natural de los otros dos,sin embargo tiene un palmares parecido,como se come eso? con un juego con un derroche fisico brutal,ni mas ni menos.

que no juegue Djokovic da igual,va a seguir teniendo 127 rivales de nivel y el esta casi acabado…


----------



## Roedr (6 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Nadal no tiene un fisico proclive a lesiones,tiene un juego proclive a lesiones que no es lo mismo…
> 
> Salta a la vista que el no tiene el talento natural de los otros dos,sin embargo tiene un palmares parecido,como se come eso?* con un juego con un derroche fisico brutal,ni mas ni menos.*
> 
> que no juegue Djokovic da igual,va a seguir teniendo 127 rivales de nivel y el esta casi acabado…



un poco simple te ha quedado, no?. Nadal tiene varios golpes técnicamente muy buenos, y compite con esos por el derroche físico y por su superior mentalidad. Ser capaz de aguantar la presión es una cualidad más básica e importante que la técnica, y en eso supera a los dos. La calidad final de un jugador es mucho más que la técnica.

Edito: lo que comentas sobre el físicos y el juego proclive a las lesiones estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Ene 2022)

No ha sido un partido muy allá, aunque tampoco malo, pero tampoco pasa nada. Lo importante es pasar de ronda.

A ver el Valencia el fin de semana porque nos va a costar y sería una victoria importante.


----------



## ccc (6 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Nadal no tiene un fisico proclive a lesiones,tiene un juego proclive a lesiones que no es lo mismo…
> 
> Salta a la vista que el no tiene el talento natural de los otros dos,sin embargo tiene un palmares parecido,como se come eso? con un juego con un derroche fisico brutal,ni mas ni menos.
> 
> que no juegue Djokovic da igual,va a seguir teniendo 127 rivales de nivel y el esta casi acabado…



Joder Apolo, creo que de tenis estas justito: Decir que Nadal no tiene el talento natural de los otros 2, es como decir que Cristiano tiene la calidad de Mariano.

Como me caes bien por lo de Benzema, te lo voy a explicar y ya te puedo decir que de tenis algo se :

- Djokovic tiene un juego defensivo a la altura de Nadal y desde luego no es peor.
- El despliegue fisico de Djokovic de nuevo esta a la altura de Nadal.
- El juego en la red de Nadal es malo en ambos, el de Djokovic sin embargo es de lo peor que hay en el circuito.
- El saque del serbio es mejor que el de Nadal.
- El juego de ambos se basa en forzar un ritmo muy elevado en los intercambios, sin grandes golpes ganadores (como Federer), llevando al rival al fallo o a situacion ventajosas. Nadal en su forma maxima puede elevar el nivel bastante mas que Djokovic, sin embargo, este puede intentar hacer un juego mas directo con golpes planos (cosa que no tiene Nadal).
- Nadal para alcanzar su mejor forma tiene que jugar de forma regular durante periodos largos.
- Nadal es mejor que Djoko en tierra, esta al mismo nivel que Djoko en dura, algo peor en hierba y Djoko esta por delante en halle (mas que nada porque en cubierta nadal es un 0, al igual que Federer es mejor que ellos con los ojos cerrados)

Cual es la diferencia entre los dos y porque Djokovic ha sido mejor tenista que Nadal en los ultimos anyos?

Pues muy facil, porque Nadal sufre lesiones de manera cronica, lo que le impide jugar de forma progresiva y alcanzar su maximo nivel.

Yo solo necesito ver a Nadal jugar en cuartos de final para decirte si va a ganar a Djoko o no, y siempre he acertado, exceptuando una vez en australia: Si el reves le rula, tiene un nivel de juego mayor que Djoko, el problema es que desde hace muchos anyos no puede jugar mas de 2 torneos en dura, con lo que nunca tiene el nivel necesario.

Esto no es una opinion mia, te lo puede decir mucha gente que sabe de tenis (y no precisamente de espanya): Nadal era en potencia el mejor tenista de los 3, pero se ha perdido minimo 15-20 grand slams por culpa de sus lesiones y de su condicion fisica.

Pero esto no es un deporte de si,....,para mi Djokovic esta claro que ha sido el mejor tenista en los ultimos 10 anyos, de eso no tengo ninguna duda.


----------



## Roedr (6 Ene 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Joder Apolo, creo que de tenis estas justito: Decir que Nadal no tiene el talento natural de los otros 2, es como decir que Cristiano tiene la calidad de Mariano.
> 
> Como me caes bien por lo de Benzema, te lo voy a explicar y ya te puedo decir que de tenis algo se :
> 
> ...



Si señor, muy bien resumido. Es salir de Benzema y entrar en razón


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Ene 2022)

Yo es que no soy muy de escribir tochos pero vamos…creo que quien no tiene ni idea de tenis no soy yo…

El mejor Nadal de siempre,2011,perdio siete finales (se dice pronto) seguidas de GS y MM1000 contra su archirival serbio,estaba a un nivel que le ponia muy por encima del resto del circuito y aun asi se veia impotente con derrrota tras derrota.Ya puede uno inventarse las historias que quiera que ahi quedo patente quien era el goat del tenis…

si el reves le rula tiene un nivel mayor que el de djoko? Nadal en su forma maxima puede elevar el nivel bastante mas que Djokovic??  Tu estas flipando,Djokovic a su maximo nivel es lo mas cercano a un jugador invencible que ha habido,quien no lo quiera ver alla el y su ceguera.




Roedr dijo:


> Si señor, muy bien resumido. Es salir de Benzema y entrar en razón



benzema es el jugador mas sobrevalorado de la historia,pero tampoco quiero repetirme


----------



## ccc (6 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo es que no soy muy de escribir tochos pero vamos…creo que quien no tiene ni idea de tenis no soy yo…
> 
> El mejor Nadal de siempre,2011,perdio siete finales (se dice pronto) seguidas de GS y MM1000 contra su archirival serbio,estaba a un nivel que le ponia muy por encima del resto del circuito y aun asi se veia impotente con derrrota tras derrota.Ya puede uno inventarse las historias que quiera que ahi quedo patente quien era el goat del tenis…



Te voy a responder por ultima vez sobre este tema y ni se por que y ya te digo que lo que te escribo ni lo he buscado pero creo recordarlo:

- En el anyo 2010 Nadal se corono como numero 1 de manera brutal gano RG,WB y Open Usa; por cierto, en la final del USA gano en 4 sets y machaco al mismo Djokovic de la temporada 2011, que por cierto, jugo muy bien, pero no pudo hacer nada, porque como ya te he dicho Nadal estaba enmode DIOS y el reves le funcionaba bien. Si quieres te ves la final y ves de lo que hablo.

- Despues de ese anyo, en el 2011 Nadal iba a ganar 100% seguro el OA, y ya te lo digo: No tenia rival, pues bien, que le ocurre? Lo de siempre lesion en SF o QF y para casa. Quien gana ese OA? Pues Djokovic, lo que le ayuda a coger confianza, pero tenlo claro, Djokovic no hubiera ganado contra Nadal, porque Nadal estaba jugando a una mayor nivel que en el USA.
- 3 Meses despues se enfrentan en Indial Wells y Miami y Nadal que viene de lesion pierde las 2 finales a 3 sets: En Miami ya te puedo decir que Nadal no gano, pero ya tenia la forma y el partido fue super igualado. Nadal perdio algo de confianza y todo se termino de joder en tierra cuando Nadal volvio a perder con Djoko: Nadal tenia tanta ansiedad de jugar contra Djoko que el RG de ese anyo lo hubiera perdido, si Federer no hubiera ganado a Djoko en la SF y aqui termino, porque en Wimbledon se termino de ver a un Nadal totalmente rendido a Djoko.

Ese tema esta mas que trillado y se ha comentado mucho en algun foro de tenis (y no hablo de alguno espanyol): Nadal se creyo que iba a dominar el circuito muchos anyos y de repente te ves a un tio tocado con la varita, que te hace el contrajuego perfecto, que te hace jugar fuera de tu zona de confort por primera en tu vida, que te cuestiona tu filosofia de jugar al tenis (imprimir un alto nivel al juego sin coger riesgos) y cuando las cosas salen mal, tienes dudas en tu juego: Algo normal en el tenis.

Nadal cambio la actitud a partir del anyo siguiente, anyadio 2/3 golpes para mejorar las transiciones de juego contra Djokovic y cambio su forma de jugar: Al jugar con Djokovic tenia que mantenerse siempre dentro de la pista y coger mas riesgos: ya no le valia tener un nivel constante muy alto, pues Djoko habia demostrado que podia contrarestar ese juego. Ese cambio de actitud se notaba cuando le preguntaban el dia previo ante la final de Djoko: Y lo decia muy claro, ganara el que mejor ese dia juege y eso es lo que ocurrio en los siguientes anyos.

El problema que tuvo Nadal es que a partir de 2012 empezaron sus lesiones y habia anyos enteros en los que no podia progresar. Nadal ha tenido muchas veces que parar mas de 6 meses y es dificil volver de esas lesiones; mientras tanto Djoko solo tuvo una lesion de este tipo y, por cierto, se hundio totalmente.

Y ahora te pregunto, tu dices que Djoko es espectacular y yo te pregunto:

- Por que tienen los mismos gran slams, cuando Djoko no ha tenido un gran rivel en 10 anyos? Mirate el historial de lesiones de Nadal y lo mas triste para Djoko es que Nadal vuelve a ser numero 1 en el 2013,14 e incluso en 2018.
- Nadal ha competido contra los otros 2 cuando estaban en su maximo momento. Djoko ha tenido via libre para ganar y ganar Gran slams, pero claro, lo que se olvida la gente es que ha perdido contra Wabrinkas de la vida y otras mierdas mas; si te vas a los Master 1000 te llevas el mismo resultado.

Y ya para terminar te dire algunas cosas mas de Nadal:

- Nadal en los ultimos anyos ha tenido que cambiar su manera de jugar y acortar los puntos, porque a dia de hoy el fisico no le acompanya.
- Una cosa que se obvia de porque Nadal gana tantos RG es porque en arcilla, puede resbalar, con lo que sus rodillas no sufren y puede llegar a RG con muchos partidos en el plazo de menos de 3 meses. En RG no esta normalmente en su pico de forma, pero su juego es super alto y constante.
- Si Nadal tiene mas Open Usa que Djoko es simplemente porque hay una gira americana de 3 torneos, donde si no se rompia, podia coger la forma y participar con opciones para ganar el torneo.

Joder, que Nadal tiene los mismo gran slams que Djoko y se ha pasado lesionado media carrera deportiva.

En lo que te doy la razon es que Nadal esta acabado, pero ya desde hace 4 anyos, pues como te he dicho antes no puede jugar 3 torneos seguidos en dura; el anyo pasado ya se vio en toda la gira de tierra que la lesion que arrastraba no mejoraba y me imagino que este anyo va a ser de lo mismo: Lesion en OA, no jugar en miami, intentar algo en tierra batida, descanasar en WB y Montral e intentar ir al Open Usa a ver si pasa algo, aunque lo unico que ocurrira es que como en los ultimos anyos, diga que no participa: Del tramo final de la temporada, ni hablamos porque Nadal siempre estaba reventado aun siendo joven.

Y te comento todo este tocho, , porque lo que me revienta es la gente que habla de la calidad natural; macho, es que es lo mismo que si me dices que Isco tiene mas calidad que Cristiano, por que? Porque te entra por los ojos? Pues va a ser que no, el deporte de alto nivel se rige por otros parametros y creo que te he demostrado que Nadal debe tener mucha mas calidad de la que tu te crees, como una variedad de golpes mayor que la de Djokovic y a la que Federer ni llega y la derecha con spin mejor de la historia del tenis y que le permite subir el ritmo del juego sin apenas correr riesgos. Nadal no es solo fisico y una cabeza privilegiada para manejar los momentos de stress, es con Djokovic el jugador mas completo de la historia.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Ene 2022)

Sinceramente,sin acritud,no tienes ni idea de lo que dices,como muchos españoles opinando de tenis que les ciegan los colores.

Que no hace falta escribir ladrillos con fantasias,basta ver jugar un rato a uno y a otro,y cuando se enfrentan entre ellos siempre es Nadal corriendo a todo a saco pegando su drive cruzado con spin machaconamente una y otra vez y Djokovic moviendole y haciendo lo que quiere con la bola.Y ese patron se repite una y otra vez…alguna vez en rapida Nadal ha llegado en su pico absoluto de forma como la semi de Wimbledon 2018 (partidazo) y puede superarle por momentos,pero aun asi pierde porque la solidez de Djokovic es demencial.

no se cuales seran esos foros no españoles donde Nadal es un dios,yo tambien ojeo foros de fuera y lo que veo es que a muchos les desagrada bastante el juego de Nadal y hay cierto consenso en que Djokovic es el mejor de todos…


----------



## ccc (6 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Sinceramente,sin acritud,no tienes ni idea de lo que dices,como muchos españoles opinando de tenis que les ciegan los colores.
> 
> Que no hace falta escribir ladrillos con fantasias,basta ver jugar un rato a uno y a otro,y cuando se enfrentan entre ellos siempre es Nadal corriendo a todo a saco pegando su drive cruzado con spin machaconamente una y otra vez y Djokovic moviendole y haciendo lo que quiere con la bola.Y ese patron se repite una y otra vez…alguna vez en rapida Nadal ha llegado en su pico absoluto de forma como la semi de Wimbledon 2018 (partidazo) y puede superarle por momentos,pero aun asi pierde porque la solidez de Djokovic es demencial.
> 
> no se cuales seran esos foros no españoles donde Nadal es un dios,yo tambien ojeo foros de fuera y lo que veo es que a muchos les desagrada bastante el juego de Nadal y hay cierto consenso en que Djokovic es el mejor de todos…



Vale, si eso es lo que has entendido pues fiesta.

Y solo para decirte algo de esa SF de Wimbledon: Esa SF la hubiera ganado Nadal facil si no se hubiera jugado bajo techo. Para que veas lo que confiaba Djoko en si mismo. Pero lo dicho da igual, si no entiendes que Nadal es un lesionado cronico, y que asi es imposible competir al maximo nivel, es que no tienes ni idea de deportes.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Ene 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Vale, si eso es lo que has entendido pues fiesta.



es que tio,a mi no me apetece responder linea por linea a topicos,invenciones y lugares comunes,que se leen una y otra vez…tu no seras primo de un forero llamado oyeah? 

como lo de fortaleza mental…pues un puto topico,y señal de que ni sigues sus partidos,Nadal es un jugador al que le gusta competir y ganar,que no es lo mismo que fortaleza mental,pero en cuanto se siente bajo presion se pone nervioso y falla como una escopeta de feria,y lo he visto montones de veces.Como vas a decir que es igual que Djokovic en ese aspecto? Alguien que hace justo lo contrario,en momentos de tension sube y sube el nivel (de nuevo Wimbledon 2018,Pues a base de repetirlo mucho la gente se lo cree…

y como eso pues todo lo que dices,y yo a Nadal le considero uno de los mas grandes pero es que Djokovic raya lo sobrehumano,lo realmente raro es que esten igualados a 20 slams con la diferencia de nivel.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Ene 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Vale, si eso es lo que has entendido pues fiesta.
> 
> Y solo para decirte algo de esa SF de Wimbledon: Esa SF la hubiera ganado Nadal facil si no se hubiera jugado bajo techo. Para que veas lo que confiaba Djoko en si mismo. Pero lo dicho da igual, si no entiendes que Nadal es un lesionado cronico, y que asi es imposible competir al maximo nivel, es que no tienes ni idea de deportes.



que Nadal no es un lesionado cronico,que Nadal tiene que forzar su fisico al maximo para poder mantenerse en el nivel donde esta…

Y que te olvides del fisico y las lesiones,mira un partido cualquiera,si a ti te parece que Nadal pega a la pelota con el mismo control y fluidez que el otro te hace falta una visita urgente al oculista…


----------



## ccc (6 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> es que tio,a mi no me apetece responder linea por linea a topicos,invenciones y lugares comunes,que se leen una y otra vez…tu no seras primo de un forero llamado oyeah?
> 
> como lo de fortaleza mental…pues un puto topico,y señal de que ni sigues sus partidos,Nadal es un jugador al que le gusta competir y ganar,que no es lo mismo que fortaleza mental,pero en cuanto se siente bajo presion se pone nervioso y falla como una escopeta de feria,y lo he visto montones de veces.Como vas a decir que es igual que Djokovic en ese aspecto? Alguien que hace justo lo contrario,en momentos de tension sube y sube el nivel (de nuevo Wimbledon 2018,Pues a base de repetirlo mucho la gente se lo cree…
> 
> y como eso pues todo lo que dices,y yo a Nadal le considero uno de los mas grandes pero es que Djokovic raya lo sobrehumano,lo realmente raro es que esten igualados a 20 slams con la diferencia de nivel.



Sinceramente, leyendo este comentario y tu ultima frase, me estoy dando cuenta que eres idiota: Asi que paso.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Ene 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Sinceramente, leyendo este comentario y tu ultima frase, me estoy dando cuenta que eres idiota: Asi que paso.



Y yo que quieres que te diga si no tienes ni idea y vas de entendido…

y me bloquea el mongolazo  Joder que gente tan sensible


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Siendo realistas, lo tiene muy dificil Nadal, pero a ver en que estado de forma llega, siempre ha sido un luchador y lo seguira siendo hasta el final



Ahora incluso es un perro de mierda de los gobiernos, otro adalid de la "libertad" de los gobiernos para joder la vida a los demás.


----------



## Roedr (6 Ene 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Te voy a responder por ultima vez sobre este tema y ni se por que y ya te digo que lo que te escribo ni lo he buscado pero creo recordarlo:
> 
> - En el anyo 2010 Nadal se corono como numero 1 de manera brutal gano RG,WB y Open Usa; por cierto, en la final del USA gano en 4 sets y machaco al mismo Djokovic de la temporada 2011, que por cierto, jugo muy bien, pero no pudo hacer nada, porque como ya te he dicho Nadal estaba enmode DIOS y el reves le funcionaba bien. Si quieres te ves la final y ves de lo que hablo.
> 
> ...



Lo que subrayo se valora y reconoce poco. Efectivamente, Nadal ha competido contra los dos en su máximo, no ha tenido GS fáciles sin competencia real como Federer o Djokovic.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Ene 2022)

ahora se ha convertido en el hilo de NADAL SOBREVALORADO MENUDO FRACASO


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (6 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ahora se ha convertido en el hilo de NADAL SOBREVALORADO MENUDO FRACASO



¡Imagínate cómo ha sido el partido !

Por cierto,feliz año a todos


----------



## tururut12 (6 Ene 2022)

El partido de ayer se resume en que la fortuna favoreció al Real mientras que en la pasada eliminatoria favoreció al Alcoyano. En mi opinión, jugó mejor ayer el Alcoyano que en el partido que eliminó al conjunto blanco.


----------



## euromelon (6 Ene 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> El partido de ayer se resume en que la fortuna favoreció al Real mientras que en la pasada eliminatoria favoreció al Alcoyano. En mi opinión, jugó mejor ayer el Alcoyano que en el partido que eliminó al conjunto blanco.



Se resume en que teníamos un entrenador este año


----------



## tururut12 (6 Ene 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Se resume en que teníamos un entrenador este año



Sinceramente Ancelotti tuvo más suerte que Zidanne en ese partido. No hay más. El Alcoyano tuvo más ocasiones ayer que en el otro partido que eliminó al Real.


----------



## Roedr (6 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ahora se ha convertido en el hilo de NADAL SOBREVALORADO MENUDO FRACASO



reconoce que disparatar sobre Djoko tiene más miga y es más entretenido que hacerlo sobre el Alcoyano-Madrid


----------



## xilebo (6 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> reconoce que disparatar sobre Djoko tiene más miga y es más entretenido que hacerlo sobre el Alcoyano-Madrid



Tal cual, la portada del marca iba a ser el alcoyano madrid y a ultima hora se colo Djokovic


----------



## Edu.R (6 Ene 2022)

¿Os gustó el chortino en la porteria?

Para mi hizo un buen partido.


----------



## tururut12 (6 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> ¿Os gustó el chortino en la porteria?
> 
> Para mi hizo un buen partido.



Si tuviera que ponerle nota, le daría un 6 a 6.5. Es malo sacando de portería, debería mejorar bastante en este aspecto aunque, en mi opinión, es lo menos grave en un portero y se puede corregir entrenando. Creo que como portero suplente para el Real está bien, no hace falta gastarse un pastón en un portero suplente para luego generar tensiones en el vestuario al haber dos gallos en la portería. Debería jugar los partidos de Copa ante rivales de menor categoría e incluso, si la Liga ya está encarrilada, alguno de esta competición para estar en forma.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> reconoce que disparatar sobre Djoko tiene más miga y es más entretenido que hacerlo sobre el Alcoyano-Madrid



Bueno como visteis hasta el alcoyano hace la presión adelantada


----------



## aspid (6 Ene 2022)

Gol


----------



## filets (6 Ene 2022)

Responsable de relaciones con los colegiados
¿Eso existe?


----------



## xilebo (7 Ene 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 896128
> 
> 
> Responsable de relaciones con los colegiados
> ¿Eso existe?



Si


----------



## xilebo (7 Ene 2022)

*¡Elche-Real Madrid en el Martínez Valero!*

en copa del rey, se evita al barcelona


----------



## fred (7 Ene 2022)

Tito se la ha sacado en el sorteo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¡Elche-Real Madrid en el Martínez Valero!*
> 
> en copa del rey, se evita al barcelona



Pues yo quería un Barcelona real Madrid, es el momento de enfrentarse la Barcelona el máximo posible de veces.


----------



## xilebo (7 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues yo quería un Barcelona real Madrid, es el momento de enfrentarse la Barcelona el máximo posible de veces.



Quita, quita, si ya se enfrenta ahora en supercopa de españa, no hay que hacer daño del arbol caido tanto  ya se enfrentaran si pasan en cuartos o semis, mas adelante


----------



## Manero (7 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¡Elche-Real Madrid en el Martínez Valero!*
> 
> en copa del rey, se evita al barcelona



Muy bien, que el Madrid siga pasando rondas de Copa que con lo poco que rota Ancellotti va a fundir a los titulares. Además tiene molestos a los suplentes por su falta de minutos, así que como se lesionen 3 titulares importantes el petardazo que va a pegar el Madrid en la segunda vuelta de la Liga puede ser sonado.









Ceballos le hizo un desplante a Ancelotti en Alcoy


Unas imágenes de Gol muestran al utrerano visiblemente molesto antes de entrar al terreno de juego, en el minuto 85, contra el Alcoyano...




as.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Muy bien, que el Madrid siga pasando rondas de Copa que con lo poco que rota Ancellotti va a fundir a los titulares. Además tiene molestos a los suplentes por su falta de minutos, así que como se lesionen 3 titulares importantes el petardazo que va a pegar el Madrid en la segunda vuelta de la Liga puede ser sonado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eso!!! Sii joder siii!! Es el fin de los madridistas!!!!! Minundis se vana a cansar!!!!


----------



## Roedr (7 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Muy bien, que el Madrid siga pasando rondas de Copa que con lo poco que rota Ancellotti va a fundir a los titulares. Además tiene molestos a los suplentes por su falta de minutos, así que como se lesionen 3 titulares importantes el petardazo que va a pegar el Madrid en la segunda vuelta de la Liga puede ser sonado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En eso estoy de acuerdo. Con Carletto cada ronda que se pase, más minutos para quemar a los titulares. Este cabrón no pone un canterano ni a tiros. Casi roza el milagro que ponga a Lunin en lugar de Courtois.


----------



## xilebo (7 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> En eso estoy de acuerdo. Con Carletto cada ronda que se pase, más minutos para quemar a los titulares. Este cabrón no pone un canterano ni a tiros. Casi roza el milagro que ponga a Lunin en lugar de Courtois.



Ya, va a fundir al equipo. El problema ahora que le viene al madrid en liga en casa el valencia y luego viaja a arabia pa jugar supercopa semis contra el barcelona, ya sabemos quien va a jugar, salvo lesion o virus


----------



## Roedr (7 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya, va a fundir al equipo. El problema ahora que le viene al madrid en liga en casa el valencia y luego viaja a arabia pa jugar supercopa semis contra el barcelona, ya sabemos quien va a jugar, salvo lesion o virus



A Carletto sólo lo puede salvar el COVID ;-) 

Está repitiendo lo de su última etapa en el Madrid. No ha aprendido nada. La principal diferencia es Pintus, que imagino logrará que el equipo aguante algún mes más antes de implosionar, tal vez el suficiente para ganar algo.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Ene 2022)

Vaya sorteo, hay 3 partidazos supremos y luego cosas Paco como el Sporting - Cádiz o el Mallorca - Espanyol. Muy descompensado.

Nuestro partido obviamente es asequible, y más viendo lo que hemos librado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¡Elche-Real Madrid en el Martínez Valero!*
> 
> en copa del rey, se evita al barcelona



Cabrones, aún no había visto el sorteo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues yo quería un Barcelona real Madrid, es el momento de enfrentarse la Barcelona el máximo posible de veces.



EL Miércoles que viene, ¿no?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> En eso estoy de acuerdo. Con Carletto cada ronda que se pase, más minutos para quemar a los titulares. Este cabrón no pone un canterano ni a tiros. Casi roza el milagro que ponga a Lunin en lugar de Courtois.



Porque sabe que no dan el nivel, y lo han demostrado ya muchas veces. El suplente que sale tiene que comerse el mundo, y no lo hacen.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (7 Ene 2022)

Me lo has quitado de la boca, iba a poner eso.
Yo entiendo a Carletto.
Cuando tienes de suplentes a Marcelo, Isco, Mariano, Bale, Lucas Vazquez y Ceballos pues tampoco puedes hacer mucho mas.

Si que me gustaria que le diera mas bola a Miguel Gutierrez y a Antonio Blanco, que son, hasta la fecha, los unicos del Castilla con potencial de primer equipo. Pero suplentes de ciertas garantias solo estan Asensio (y ya sabeis lo que opino del mallorquin), Jovic, Valverde y Camavinga. El Madrid tiene 15 tios en plantilla y dos chavales del Castilla. Esa es la realidad.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Ene 2022)

En cuántos equipos de primera sería titular Mariano? El Mariano con partidos y confianza se entiende...por lo menos en 14 o 15,el Sevilla lo quería hace nada...

Una cosa es que tu banquillo no pueda competirle al Bayern una final y otra es que no puedas meter un par de cambios contra Osasunas y Getafes de la vida,a ver si es que ahora va a resultar derrota garantizada...

Ancelotti no mete a nadie porque es un comodon,y sabe que si hay derrota con los titulares pues nadie le va a señalar a el,que es lo que le importa.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (7 Ene 2022)

El partido contra el Alcoyano ha venido bien para que no nos ilusionemos demasiado con Europa. Tenemos un banquillo dantesco y como nos falten dos titulares nos va a derroer cualquier equipo de mierda.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Ene 2022)

Y de los jugadores de "ciertas garantías" absolutamente todos ellos serian titulares en cualquier equipo de primera con interrogante en Atleti y barca,lo que pasa es que jugadores que no están enchufados en el equipo y salen de repente siempre parecen peores de lo que son.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Ene 2022)

El Barcelona jugando con chavales (no jóvenes,chavales) va a meterse en Champions sin problemas,o tiene pinta, aquí siempre parece que se va a hundir el mundo si metes algún canterano a jugar...para eso que me fichen a mi que perderían igual pero cobraría la décima parte


----------



## xilebo (7 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> EL Miércoles que viene, ¿no?



Si, el miercoles que viene madrid barza en arabia a las 20


----------



## filets (7 Ene 2022)

Bale dice que se retira del futbol
Eso sí, el 30 de junio. No perdona ni un euro. Es catalan, no deberia contar como extracomunitario


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Ene 2022)

Yo espero que Bale haga un Anelka 2000 y meta algún golito importante en Champions estos meses que le quedan,luego puede retirarse a jugar al golf en paz...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> En cuántos equipos de primera sería titular Mariano? El Mariano con partidos y confianza se entiende...por lo menos en 14 o 15,el Sevilla lo quería hace nada...
> 
> Una cosa es que tu banquillo no pueda competirle al Bayern una final y otra es que no puedas meter un par de cambios contra Osasunas y Getafes de la vida,a ver si es que ahora va a resultar derrota garantizada...
> 
> Ancelotti no mete a nadie porque es un comodon,y sabe que si hay derrota con los titulares pues nadie le va a señalar a el,que es lo que le importa.



Pero en esos equipos jugarían regularmente y tendrían confianza para hacer eso. En el Madrí su rol es el de jugar unos minutos de vez en cuando y ser resolutivos. Por eso no son jugadores para el Madrí y sí para el 90% de equipos de 1ª.

Ance sabe que hay 12-13 jugadores de nivel y que si pone a los otros, pierde. Si pierde el otro día con el Alcoyano jugando con suplentes, le cuelgan.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ene 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> El partido contra el Alcoyano ha venido bien para que no nos ilusionemos demasiado con Europa. Tenemos un banquillo dantesco y como nos falten dos titulares nos va a derroer cualquier equipo de mierda.
> 
> Cuidado pues.



Creo que nadie daba por hecho eso. Hay 4-5 equipos en Europa mejores que nosotros. Es lo que hay.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Y de los jugadores de "ciertas garantías" absolutamente todos ellos serian titulares en cualquier equipo de primera con interrogante en Atleti y barca,lo que pasa es que jugadores que no están enchufados en el equipo y salen de repente siempre parecen peores de lo que son.



Ya, pero para jugar en el Madrí tienes que ser resolutivo jugando poco. A no ser que seas un supercrack.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ene 2022)

filets dijo:


> Bale dice que se retira del futbol
> Eso sí, el 30 de junio. No perdona ni un euro. Es catalan, no deberia contar como extracomunitario



Espero que haya homenaje de la afición con el campo lleno y lágrimas en la grada.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ya, pero para jugar en el Madrí tienes que ser resolutivo jugando poco. A no ser que seas un supercrack.



No me creo que necesites jugadores de 40 kilos en el banquillo para poder competirle a Osasuna...

Vamos,es que se de sobra que si los Gavi,Pedri o Nico de turno fueran canteranos del Madrid ahora se estaría diciendo lo mismo de ellos y comiéndose los mocos a manos llenas


----------



## vurvujo (7 Ene 2022)

Si el 8arsa se pudo sacar al Cutiño .... nada es imposible, nosotros podríamos deshacernos del belga


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Ene 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Si el 8arsa se pudo sacar al Cutiño .... nada es imposible, nosotros podríamos deshacernos del belga



Si al Chelsea (o varios de la premier) se lo cedes a coste 0 y pagando la mitad de la ficha seguro que si...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si al Chelsea (o varios de la premier) se lo cedes a coste 0 y pagando la mitad de la ficha seguro que si...



Ya lo intentamos con la Juve pero el cabrón no se quiere ir.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> EL Miércoles que viene, ¿no?




Siii joder siii!! Jugamos en casa!!! La cantera magrebí!!!


----------



## filets (7 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo espero que Bale haga un Anelka 2000 y meta algún golito importante en Champions estos meses que le quedan,luego puede retirarse a jugar al golf en paz...



Pero si esta lesionado SIEMPRE
¿Sabes que esta lesionado para el partido contra el Valencia?


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Ene 2022)

filets dijo:


> Pero si esta lesionado SIEMPRE
> ¿Sabes que esta lesionado para el partido contra el Valencia?



se esta reservando para dar lo mejor de si mismo en champions,esta claro

vamos a pensar eso


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Ene 2022)

Chavi tiene que cambiar de camello, pero urgentemente.


----------



## filets (7 Ene 2022)

filets dijo:


> Bale dice que se retira del futbol
> Eso sí, el 30 de junio. No perdona ni un euro. Es catalan, no deberia contar como extracomunitario



desde que no es obligatorio que los jugadores no convocados asistan a los partidos del Real Madrid, *Gareth Bale no ha acudido a ninguno*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Ene 2022)

filets dijo:


> desde que no es obligatorio que los jugadores no convocados asistan a los partidos del Real Madrid, *Gareth Bale no ha acudido a ninguno*




El Madrid juega la final de champion, la lía con dos golazos y yo le renuevo, para hacer el gilipollas ya está váter, para las finales bale.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ene 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Chavi tiene que cambiar de camello, pero urgentemente.



Qué huevos tiene el cabrón.


----------



## Edge2 (7 Ene 2022)

Xavi, en titulares: "El único rival que ha sido superior fue el Bayern"


Aumenta el tono optimista de cara al futuro




es.sports.yahoo.com


----------



## Xequinfumfa (7 Ene 2022)

Estamos en un momento clave de la temporada. 
Este Barcelona puede perder tranquilamente contra el Napoles en Europa League y contra el Athletic Club en Copa. 

Y para entonces yo creo que ya dejaran de dar el conazo con Haaland....


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (7 Ene 2022)

Piqué ha subido una foto de su nómina mostrando que cobra 10 millones. La gente dice que es poco.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## tururut12 (7 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Vaya sorteo, hay 3 partidazos supremos y luego cosas Paco como el Sporting - Cádiz o el Mallorca - Espanyol. Muy descompensado.
> 
> Nuestro partido obviamente es asequible, y más viendo lo que hemos librado.



Pues si el Sporting elimina al Cádiz y el Girona al Rayo, lo que tampoco sería una gran sorpresa, y luego se enfrentan en cuartos, se metería en semifinales un equipo de Segunda.


----------



## tururut12 (7 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A Carletto sólo lo puede salvar el COVID ;-)
> 
> Está repitiendo lo de su última etapa en el Madrid. No ha aprendido nada. La principal diferencia es Pintus, que imagino logrará que el equipo aguante algún mes más antes de implosionar, tal vez el suficiente para ganar algo.



Creo que le va a salvar que los perseguidores, excepto el Sevilla, tampoco están bien, por lo que si hace una vuelta correcta se lleva el campeonato. Para perder la Liga el Sevilla tendría que hacer una 2 vuelta excepcional. Hay que tener en cuenta que en la temporada 2014/15 competía con uno de los mejores Barça de la historia.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Ene 2022)

Xavi ya dijo en 2013, si no recuerdo mal, que cuando el Bayern les ganó 4-0 y 0-3, "no les habían dominado en ningún momento (Y que habían ganado la posesión)". Asi que si dice que un rival ha sido superior, es que han sido folladas con doble anal y bukkake.

Todas sus victorias hasta la fecha han sido por la mínima (Salvo la de Villarreal, que iban 1-1 hasta el 89') y lleva ya 2 meses de entrenador. Eso son los datos, y ahora le vienen duelos potentes para demostrar algo.


----------



## Harkkonen (7 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Espero que haya homenaje de la afición con el campo lleno y lágrimas en la grada.



Si, por madridista y profesional


----------



## xilebo (8 Ene 2022)

*La prensa de Valencia acusa al Madrid de presionar al árbitro*

Superdeporte titula su portada "Emboscada", en referencia al vídeo que emitió ayer Real Madrid TV con polémicas decisiones de Hernández Hernández al club blanco.

*Bale: retirado o en un equipo de la segunda división inglesa*

Según *Sky*, estas son las dos opciones que maneja el jugador una vez deje el Madrid en verano. Su futuro depende de si su selección es capaz de clasificarse al *Mundial*.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Estamos en un momento clave de la temporada.
> Este Barcelona puede perder tranquilamente contra el Napoles en Europa League y contra el Athletic Club en Copa.
> 
> Y para entonces yo creo que ya dejaran de dar el conazo con Haaland....



Se me ha caído la baba solo de pensarlo. Necesitan mucho trabajo de despachos para evitar eso.

Si en Febrero están fuera de todo tenemos hasta Junio coñazo con todos los superfichajes que van a hacer.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Piqué ha subido una foto de su nómina mostrando que cobra 10 millones. La gente dice que es poco.
> 
> Cuidado pues.



Lo que no dice es que es temporal y eso es lo que cobra esta temporada. Que el resto se lo pagarán en diferido los próximos años o cuando se jubile.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Xavi ya dijo en 2013, si no recuerdo mal, que cuando el Bayern les ganó 4-0 y 0-3, "no les habían dominado en ningún momento (Y que habían ganado la posesión)". Asi que si dice que un rival ha sido superior, es que han sido folladas con doble anal y bukkake.
> 
> Todas sus victorias hasta la fecha han sido por la mínima (Salvo la de Villarreal, que iban 1-1 hasta el 89') y lleva ya 2 meses de entrenador. Eso son los datos, y ahora le vienen duelos potentes para demostrar algo.


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2022)

Holaaaaaaaaa


----------



## IVNP71 (8 Ene 2022)

Bueno, es hora hoy de pegar un puñetazo encima de la mesa contra el Valencia y no dejarse ni un punto ganar sí o sí.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## barullo (8 Ene 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Bueno, es hora hoy de pegar un puñetazo encima de la mesa contra el Valencia y no dejarse ni un punto ganar sí o sí.
> Pozdrawiam.



Claro claro, lo que tú digas


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Claro claro, lo que tú digas


----------



## IVNP71 (8 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Claro claro, lo que tú digas



Cuidado con el Villarreal mañana!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (8 Ene 2022)

El Barcelona vuelve a dejarse puntos en los minutos finales....pero eso no es lo peor, lo chungo es que no tuvieron casi la posesion!!!


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (8 Ene 2022)

Buenaaaaaas

¿Un link chulo pa'veyer al Violencia palmar en el Santiago Bernabéu?

Gracias por adelantado y Thanks a cascoporro


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (8 Ene 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> El Barcelona vuelve a dejarse puntos en los minutos finales....pero eso no es lo peor, lo chungo es que no tuvieron casi la posesion!!!



Creo que han repartido más leña que el Graná


----------



## Roedr (8 Ene 2022)

Ancelotti con un nuevo 11 ilusionante cargado de canteranos.


----------



## Roedr (8 Ene 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Buenaaaaaas
> 
> ¿Un link chulo pa'veyer al Violencia palmar en el Santiago Bernabéu?
> 
> Gracias por adelantado y Thanks a cascoporro



Usa el Edge sin blocker

Real Madrid - Valencia CF - Stream 1 Live Stream | FBStreams - FBStream


----------



## Hamtel (8 Ene 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Buenaaaaaas
> 
> ¿Un link chulo pa'veyer al Violencia palmar en el Santiago Bernabéu?
> 
> Gracias por adelantado y Thanks a cascoporro





Real Madrid vs Valencia Live Streams


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Ene 2022)

Hoy a sido un día triste para nosotros los catalanes.

No juega Hazard???


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Ene 2022)

Me os mal que me acuesto con mi vecina si no tendría que bajar al bar de la Araceli.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Ene 2022)

Con Hernández Hernández difícil, pero hay que intentarlo.


----------



## alabrasa (8 Ene 2022)

Hoy le pitan el primer penalti de la liga a favor al Madrid....se avecinan ríos de bilis culerda......


----------



## fachacine (8 Ene 2022)

Hostia puta Hernández Hernández, me cago en su puta sombra


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hoy a sido un día triste para nosotros los catalanes.
> 
> No juega Hazard???



Pero tu no eras de mostoles?


----------



## barullo (8 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pero tu no eras de mostoles?



Los de Mostoles son como los de Bilbao: son de dónde les sale de los huevos


----------



## Suprimo (8 Ene 2022)

Llego con retraso por lo que veo









Regarder Real Madrid Valence streaming live Real Madrid vs Valence streaming direct


Suivez Real Madrid Valence Streaming HD Voir Real Madrid vs Valence Live direct Real Madrid vs Valence liens streaming pour regarder le match



www.streamonsport.to


----------



## Edu.R (8 Ene 2022)

Ya tenemos una amarilla.


----------



## fachacine (8 Ene 2022)

Casemiro hasta que no tiene su tarjeta amarilla no descansa, parece gilipollas, macho


----------



## Suprimo (8 Ene 2022)

Pues tal y como está el tema, no está un equipo de futbol para tener en plantilla tipos que buscan perderse encuentros


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Ene 2022)

Joder ver a váter y ausencio por la misma banda cual Oliver y Tom no tiene precio.

Hazard es un problema serio, el Madrid está como loco por qué se marche, si no lo pone en estos partidos con lo que cobra y ha costado...

Por cierto porque tiene el Bernabéu la lona esa en los laterales de la grada??


----------



## Libertyforall (8 Ene 2022)

*SOY DEL MADRID*
*
SOY DEL REAL
*
*EL EQUIPO MÁS GRANDE DEL MUNDO MUNDIAL*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder ver a váter y ausencio por la misma banda cual Oliver y Tom no tiene precio.
> 
> Hazard es un problema serio, el Madrid está como loco por qué se marche, si no lo pone en estos partidos con lo que cobra y ha costado...
> 
> Por cierto porque tiene el Bernabéu la lona esa en los laterales de la grada??



Porque el campo no está acabado. Hasta el año que viene.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Porque el campo no está acabado. Hasta el año que viene.



Ya, si lo de que va abrir KFC y eso lo sabía, pero pensaba que no había problema con las gradas y era por el virus, los abonados de esas gradas imagino que no pagarán el abono...


----------



## Ramonmo (8 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ya, si lo de que va abrir KFC y eso lo sabía, pero pensaba que no había problema con las gradas y era por el virus, los abonados de esas gradas imagino que no pagarán el abono...



Debajo de esas gradas va toda la maquinaria y el hueco para guardar el sespet retráctil y tó la pesca, debe de haber un agujero ahí que llegue hasta el metro.


----------



## fachacine (8 Ene 2022)

Benzema está mal y lleva así 2 partidos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)




----------



## IVNP71 (8 Ene 2022)

Señores se me antoja esto un empate tengo esa sensación muy al estilo del partido contra el Cádiz.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Suprimo (8 Ene 2022)

Modric sigue siendo muy grande


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2022)

Casemiro si que se tira bien...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (8 Ene 2022)

Jajaja...Jaimito Borromeo se tira a la piscina....


----------



## Edu.R (8 Ene 2022)

Buf, el robo en el Mundo Deportivo y el Sport


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

Madre mía, HH pitando un penalty y al Madrí.

No tiene pinta de penalty, pero alguno así se ha pitado en otros campos.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (8 Ene 2022)

Fallo en matrix, penalti a favor, amegol


----------



## Tubiegah (8 Ene 2022)

ARRIBA ESPAÑA, AMEGOOOOOOLLL


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

No me gusta ganar con penaltitos.


----------



## alabrasa (8 Ene 2022)

alabrasa dijo:


> Hoy le pitan el primer penalti de la liga a favor al Madrid....se avecinan ríos de bilis culerda......



Muahahahahah


----------



## barullo (8 Ene 2022)

Venga penaltito a la que me choco


----------



## Evangelion (8 Ene 2022)

Regalemento en mano: penalti


----------



## barullo (8 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No me gusta ganar con penaltitos.



Eso ni es penalti ni es nada. Estaba acabada la jugada y se da con el defensa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Venga penaltito a la que me choco



No es penalty pero recuerdo alguno al far$a casi calcado y un regalo al pateti de un penalty inexistente contra la real.


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No me gusta ganar con penaltitos.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Ene 2022)

Casemiro ha forzado muy bien el penalty, todo sea dicho.

Desde la jornada 4 no nos pitaban un penalty, y el año pasado nos pitaron tres, y todos fueron por VAR.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Eso ni es penalti ni es nada. Estaba acabada la jugada y se da con el defensa



Yo creo que un penalty tiene que ser algo muy claro. Pero aquí y en todos los campos.


----------



## barullo (8 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No es penalty pero recuerdo alguno al far$a casi calcado y un regalo al pateti de un penalty inexistente contra la real.



Que si que si, pero que no es penalti y estamos en este partido


----------



## Ethan20 (8 Ene 2022)

Jaja después de los tropezientos robos que le pegáis al Valencia, no s como siguen jugando contra al mandril


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Casemiro ha forzado muy bien el penalty, todo sea dicho.
> 
> Desde la jornada 4 no nos pitaban un penalty, y el año pasado nos pitaron tres, y todos fueron por VAR.



Ese es el tema. Es el tercero que nos pitan en un año. No es penalty, pero claro, cuando no te han pitado tantos...


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2022)

La mitad de los negros estan zumbados... El yakabi dandole la brasa al arbitro en el descanso...


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Ene 2022)

Yo creo que en general se debería contemplar la posibilidad de que dos piernas choquen sin que nadie haga falta al otro...hay poco espacio,los jugadores se mueven rápido,no debería ser tan raro...

Un penalti es mucho castigo y no se pueden regalar alegremente (que si,la pierna del defensa ha tocado a Casemiro...)


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Ene 2022)

Menudo penalti, que poca vergüenza, luego que porque nos pasamos todos al Barcelona.


----------



## barullo (8 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Casemiro ha forzado muy bien el penalty, todo sea dicho.
> 
> Desde la jornada 4 no nos pitaban un penalty, y el año pasado nos pitaron tres, y todos fueron por VAR.



¿Ahora a eso se le dice "forzar" un penalti?  

Tenéis más morro que un camión de callos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo creo que en general se debería contemplar la posibilidad de que dos piernas choquen sin que nadie haga falta al otro...hay poco espacio,los jugadores se mueven rápido,no debería ser tan raro...
> 
> Un penalti es mucho castigo y no se pueden regalar alegremente (que si,la pierna del defensa ha tocado a Casemiro...)



Los árbitros han olvidado que es un juego de contacto. y deberían ser capaces de evaluar la voluntariedad.


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menudo penalti, que poca vergüenza, luego que porque nos pasamos todos al Barcelona.



Pero tu no eras de leganes?


----------



## fachacine (8 Ene 2022)

A un equipo que nos pitan sólo 3 penaltis en el último año como para que nos discutan cada vez que nos piten uno. Aunque este sea discutible, aún tendrían que pitarnos muchos de estos para compensar otros clarísimos que los árbitros y el VAR se hicieron los locos.


----------



## Tubiegah (8 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Eso ni es penalti ni es nada. Estaba acabada la jugada y se da con el defensa





barullo dijo:


> Venga penaltito a la que me choco





̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No me gusta ganar con penaltitos.





GOSTO MUCHO DE GANAR ACÍN, Y SI ES CONTRA EL 
-VIOLENCIA
-FARSA
-CERDILLA
-PUTASUNA
-BILBAO
-REAL SUCIEDAC
-SPORTING (el campo donde se inventó el hací hací gana el madric) bien están en tercera regional o donde sea

LO GOSTO MUCHO MÁS

contra el aleti no, quenel fondo me caen VIEN (muy en el fondo y deepthroat, eso sí)


----------



## fieraverde (8 Ene 2022)

Hostia que penalti . Y no les da vergüenza.


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menudo penalti, que poca vergüenza, luego que porque nos pasamos todos al Barcelona.



Seny y valors


----------



## Señor Moscoso (8 Ene 2022)

Penaltito o no o es un milagro de año nuevo o una falsa bandera para ahora que nos hemos quejado de los penaltis que quede en el inconsciente colectivo que es mentira


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menudo penalti, que poca vergüenza, luego que porque nos pasamos todos al Barcelona.



Toda la vida robando obi. Antes con Paco y ahora con Perro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pero tu no eras de leganes?



A mí me dijo que era de Cadiz.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Toda la vida robando obi. Antes con Paco y ahora con Perro.




Exacto, así se entienden muchas cosas, luego cortinas de humo, es el equipo del gobierno.


----------



## Tubiegah (8 Ene 2022)

totalmente, como ganemos ahora ya habrá barra libre para no pitar otro penalti hasta que su Sanchidad deje el cargo


----------



## Suprimo (8 Ene 2022)

Zancadilla hay, otra cosa es que sea de cristal, es más aparatosa la caida que el contacto


----------



## Xequinfumfa (8 Ene 2022)

A mi me encanta ganar con penaltitos, fueras de juego, expulsiones que no son...me encanta ganar. 
A rabiar, perros.


----------



## artemis (8 Ene 2022)

Tanta queja de González González han dado su frutos... Penaltito, de los que decía Carleto que no se pitaban


----------



## Narwhal (8 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A mí me dijo que era de Cadiz.



Y llegó en una patera


----------



## loquehayqueoir (8 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Eso ni es penalti ni es nada. Estaba acabada la jugada y se da con el defensa



La jugada está acabada cuando el balón deja de estar en juego. Si ésa es tu excusa, lamento informarte de que es penalti.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (8 Ene 2022)

¿A Morientes también lo dejaron sin invitar a la final de la Champions? Valiente hijo de puta.


----------



## fieraverde (8 Ene 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> A mi me encanta ganar con penaltitos, fueras de juego, expulsiones que no son...me encanta ganar.
> A rabiar, perros.



Pero sabéis ganar de otra forma?


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Ene 2022)

Sea o no penalti el caso es que eso de cuestionar que lo sea aunque sea a tu favor se ve de vez en cuando entre aficionados del Madrid,ver gente del patético apreciando cualquier cosa que no sea un robo en contra es más raro que un unicornio rosa fucsia...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (8 Ene 2022)

Desde la jornada 4 no nos pitaban un penalty y estamos en la 21, ¿qué bien eh?


----------



## Narwhal (8 Ene 2022)

Y se quejan los indios. Jjajaja manda cojones. Pero si os lo dice hasta el ASqueroso


REAL MADRID
*El colista de los penaltis*
*Al Real Madrid sólo le han señalado tres penas máximas a favor y ocho en contra en las 37 jornadas anteriores. Su saldo es negativo, los del Barcelona y Atleti positivos (+3).*


*El Real Madrid finaliza este sábado una Liga en la que sus opciones de ganar el título siguen vivas, aunque no depende de sí mismo*: necesita vencer al Villarreal en casa y que el Atlético no lo haga en su visita al Valladolid, que sigue peleando por no descender. Será, la gane o la pierda, una Liga en la que el equipo blanco se ha visto inmerso en polémicas arbitrales de forma muy habitual y de la que se marchará, salvo sorpresa de última jornada, como el cuadro al que menos penaltis le han señalado a favor en el curso: *sólo tres en las 37 jornadas previas, los mismos que al Elche, el 18º de la clasificación.
El Atlético de Madrid ha visto cómo le pitaban siete penas máximas a favor y el Barcelona, ocho; el Villarreal lidera la tabla con 13 penaltis a favor*, seguido de la Real Sociedad con 12. En el apartado de penaltis en contra, el Madrid se sitúa en la mitad de la tabla, con 8; el más perjudicado en este caso es el Granada, con 12, seguido del Cádiz con 10. El Atlético ha visto cómo le pitaban 4 penas máximas en su contra y el Barcelona, 5.
*Los penaltis en la Liga 2020-21*

*Equipo**Penaltis a favor**Penaltis en contra**Balance*Villarreal1394R. Sociedad1257Valencia1082Betis1091Eibar954Alavés835Barcelona853Valladolid871Atlético743Sevilla761Levante642Celta67-1Osasuna68-2Athletic56-1Getafe58-3Granada512-7Huesca45-1Cádiz410-6Real Madrid38-5Elche310-7

El saldo de penaltis del Madrid (la diferencia entre los señalados a favor y en contra) es negativa, curioso cuanto menos en un equipo como el blanco que por lo general ataca más que sus rivales y pisa con mayor asiduidad el área contraria. *El saldo del Madrid es de -5, siendo Elche y Granada los que tienen peor registro con -7. Atlético y Barcelona empatan con saldo positivo, +3*. Y la Real Sociedad se coloca como el equipo con mejor saldo, un +7.
*Las dificultades del Real Madrid para atacar esta temporada podrían explicar hasta cierto punto este fenómeno, aunque los datos no respaldan dicha teoría.* El Madrid es el tercer equipo con más posesión del campeonato (59,5%, por detrás de Sevilla y Barcelona) y el segundo que ha dado más pases (21.729). También es el segundo que ha disparado más veces (401), el cuarto en chuts desde dentro del área (127), el primero en tiros al poste (22), *el segundo que ha creado más grandes oportunidades de gol (91) y el primero en córners lanzados (218).*
*El tirón de pelo a Marcelo, las manos del Athletic...*

Todos datos que respaldan el carácter ofensivo del Madrid, lo que hace extraño el encaje de esos tres penaltis a favor, nada más, en 37 jornadas. Los penaltis reclamados por el Real Madrid desde el inicio de la Liga han sido numerosos y han dado para muchas discusiones y tertulias. *El último ejemplo fue la mano de Morcillo en San Mamés que el VAR no pidió revisar; antes, en el Madrid-Sevilla, Bono cometió un penalti sobre Benzema que fue señalizado en primer momento y luego anulado para indicar otro penalti, pero en el área del Madrid por mano de Militao.
A lo largo de las jornadas, el Madrid reclamó dos penaltis en la derrota en casa ante el Alavés por 1-2* (una zancadilla a Hazard y un tirón de pelo a Marcelo); otros contra el Athletic por manos de Capa y Yeray; dos agarrones a Benzema y Casemiro en los empates como visitante contra Elche y Osasuna, respectivamente; *una falta a Asensio previa a uno de los tres penaltis que le sancionaron en Mestalla; un agarrón descarado a Ramos en el Madrid-Elche de Valdebebas;* una mano de Miranda en el Madrid-Betis; y otra mano similar de Felipe en el derbi del Wanda. Son algunas de las reclamaciones de un Madrid que, al menos este curso, no está teniendo suerte en lo que a los penaltis se refiere.








El colista de los penaltis


Al Real Madrid sólo le han señalado tres penas máximas a favor y ocho en contra en las 37 jornadas anteriores. Su saldo es negativo, los del Barcelona y Atleti positivos (+3).




as.com


----------



## Tubiegah (8 Ene 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> ¿A Morientes también lo dejaron sin invitar a la final de la Champions? Valiente hijo de puta.



es que ahora es embajador de la liga, que no sé qué pollas de cargo es ese pero se nota que el compartir durante tantos años vestuario con el capitán patapalo le ha hecho subir a tope sus stats de mafiosidad y vivir del cuento


----------



## Xequinfumfa (8 Ene 2022)

Bueno, 

estamos jugando bien. El Valencia no ha hecho absolutamente nada. Han chutado a puerta?

Ahora a meter un par de golitos mas en la segunda parte.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (8 Ene 2022)

Pues 1-0 al descanso.
La verdad es que el hecho de que el Valencia haya salido a jugar a futbol ha ayudado al Real Madrid aunque durante mucho rato haya estado muy parejo todo.

Hasta ahora me han gustado especialmente Vinicius e incluso Asensio, colaborando en defensa y arriba sin ser un relampago casi anota chutnso con la mala...Benzema precisamente era el que menos me estaba gustando...

Para la segunda parte yo quitaba a Casemiro, huele a expulsion y veremos a ver Militao, con amarilla ya...

El Valencia me ha dado sensacion de wquipo capaz de crear peligro y sobre todo que tenia muy estudiada la salida del balon del Madrid, no me extrañaria que pudieran empatar esto.

El penalti??? Si, han habido penaltis mucho mas claros que le han birlado al Madrid en otras ocasiones. Es de esos que hay que tener muchas ganas de señalar y que joden mucho que te los piten si es contra tu equipo pero justificas si es a tu favor. Supongo que señalar este supondra a los antis combustible para criticar mucho tiempo y hablar de ayudas arbitrales.


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2022)




----------



## bot de ultraderecha (8 Ene 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Bueno,
> 
> estamos jugando bien. El Valencia no ha hecho absolutamente nada. Han chutado a puerta?
> 
> Ahora a meter un par de golitos mas en la segunda parte.



Tuvo un chut escorado Guedes que bloco Curtua y ha llegado en alguna que otra ocasion...sin ser el Villarreal (que no gano de milagro) ni el Sevilla, hasta ahora nada qie ver con Osasuna o Cadiz....


----------



## Edu.R (8 Ene 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Desde la jornada 4 no nos pitaban un penalty y estamos en la 21, ¿qué bien eh?



El año pasado nos pitaron 3 penalties en toda la Liga, esta llevamos 2 en 21 partidos. Nos cae uno cada 11 partidos de media, y somos el equipo que más ataca.


----------



## fieraverde (8 Ene 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> Y se quejan los indios. Jjajaja manda cojones. Pero si os lo dice hasta el ASqueroso
> 
> 
> REAL MADRID
> ...



Y como sois los colistas os tienen que pitar eso? No me jodas tronco , si da puta vergüenza.. el otro día metió un gol el atleti en un fuera de juego escandaloso y a mi me dió puto vergüenza. 

Pero claro , para que te de vergüenza primero tienes que tenerla.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (8 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Se han picado.... Jajajajaja.... Mola...


----------



## Narwhal (8 Ene 2022)

*FÚTBOL LA LIGA*
*El Real Madrid, castigado en Liga: los penaltis 'robados' y la diferencia con Atleti y Barça*
*Han pasado 134 días desde el último penalti a favor del Real Madrid en Liga. La mano de Felipe es el último de un total de ocho 'escándalos'.*
9 marzo, 2021 08:57GUARDAR
"Critican hasta los aciertos... Algunos están acostumbrados a tener siempre el viento a favor". Con esas palabras, el *Atlético de Madrid* respondía este lunes a las quejas de los madridistas por el penalti no pitado en derbi por mano de *Felipe*. Una acción en la primera mitad que lo pudo cambiar todo, pero que *Alejandro Hernández Hernández* decidió no señalar tras, incluso, revisarlo en el monitor.
El *Real Madrid* tiene razones para quejarse y no solo por la mano del central brasileño. Suma un total de 134 días consecutivos sin tener un penalti a favor en *La Liga*. Un total de 20 partidos seguidos sin contar con una pena máxima. El último que lanzó un futbolista blanco en el campeonato doméstico ocurrió en *El Clásico*, el pasado 24 de octubre, que fue anotado por *Sergio Ramos*.


Al Madrid le han pitado esta temporada en La Liga solo dos penaltis a favor. El de El Clásico y otro contra el Betis un mes antes. Los dos los metió Ramos, pero es un número que se queda muy corto si se compara con los de los dos rivales por el título: Atlético y *Barcelona*.
*Balance de Atleti y Barça*

En el caso del Atleti, esta temporada le han pitado seis penaltis a favor en Liga. Cinco han sido desde octubre. De esas penas máximas desde que al Madrid le pitaran su última, los rojiblancos han metido cuatro y, al menos, han sacado dos puntos de beneficio.

https://www.elespanol.com/elbernabeu/topic/20200422/tamara-gorro-desnuda-completo-instagram-presume-culo/484453041_0.html?__twitter_impression=true
En el lado azulgrana, son también seis los penaltis que han lanzado entre varios de sus jugadores esta temporada. Y como el Atleti, cinco de ellos desde que al Madrid le pitaran el último suyo en El Clásico de la primera vuelta. Los de Ronald Koeman, eso sí, no lo han aprovechado del todo bien: dos fueron gol y tres se fallaron. Sus goles de penalti solo le dan un punto más desde octubre.






Penalti no pitado a favor del Real Madrid
El Madrid y su afición no se quejan de los penaltis señalados a Atleti y Barça, protestan por los penaltis que no han sido señalados a su favor y que cada vez hacen una brecha más grande con sus dos rivales por el título. Diez penaltis a cero que desequilibran la balanza en el campeonato liguero desde octubre, desde aquel agarrón de Lenglet a Sergio Ramos que, incluso, tuvo su polémica.
*Ocho penaltis 'robados'*
El Real Madrid suma la mano de Felipe a otras polémicas decisiones que le han perjudicado en estos más de cuatro meses sin penaltis a favor en Liga. Añadiendo la acción del derbi en la suma, son ya ocho acciones en el área que el club blanco ha reclamado esta temporada y que ni el árbitro ni el VAR han señalado desde el día del Camp Nou.






Penaltis no pitados contra el Alavés
Siguiendo la línea temporal desde El Clásico, los dos primeros penaltis no pitados tuvieron lugar el mismo día, en la jornada 11 contra el Alavés, en un partido que acabó en derrota blanca (1-2). El resultado hubiera sido bien distinto si se hubieran señalado dos infracciones claras que tuvieron lugar en el área del cuadro de Vitoria: una entrada de Duarte sobre Hazard, que se lesionó en la jugada, y un tirón de pelo de Laguardia a Marcelo, que además era roja por agresión. Todo antes del descanso.







Penaltis no pitados contra el Athletic
Luego vinieron otros dos penaltis también en un mismo partido. Eso sí, aquel día el Madrid ganó pese a todo. Fue ante el Athletic, jornada 19, en un choque que los blancos ganaron 3-1. Al colegiado se le olvidó señalar dos penaltis por mano de Capa, que cortó un autopase de Vinicius, y luego de Yuri, que frenó una internada de Carvajal.





Penaltis no pitados contra Elche y Osasuna
Al Madrid le han 'quitado' más puntos con penaltis no señalados desde octubre. Como el agarrón de Josema a Benzema en un choque (jornada 16) que acabó en empate a uno. Diez días después, contra Osasuna, el Madrid empató a cero, pero tuvo la victoria en la última jugada. Eso si Soto Grado o el VAR hubieran señalado el penalti que Oier cometió sobre Casemiro por un agarrón y del que ni la realización mostró imágenes.





Penalti no pitado contra el Getafe
La anterior a la mano de Felipe, es decir, el penúltimo penalti 'robado' al Madrid, tuvo lugar en el choque aplazado contra el Getafe que se jugó hace un mes. Con el marcador a cero, Casemiro sufrió un claro agarrón de Sofian Chakla que le derriba. Ni Munuera Montero ni el VAR reaccionaron. Al menos, el Madrid ganó aquel partido y no tuvo que lamentar la pérdida de más puntos en una cuenta que podría ascender, si se hubieran marcado todos los penaltis no señalados, hasta nueve.









El Real Madrid, castigado en Liga: los penaltis 'robados' y la diferencia con Atleti y Barça


Han pasado 134 días desde el último penalti a favor del Real Madrid en Liga. La mano de Felipe es el último de un total de ocho 'escándalos'.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Xequinfumfa (8 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Se han picado.... Jajajajaja.... Mola...



Ni puto caso. Son asi. Les mola llorar.


----------



## fieraverde (8 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Se han picado.... Jajajajaja.... Mola...



Tronco.. me caes bien , pero que seais unos vasallos de estos prendas .. tela.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



El año pasado en Mestalla les pitaron a los valencianos TRES penalties a favor en el mismo partido, de ahi para abajo les parece un robo, obviamente.


----------



## fred (8 Ene 2022)

Si os da cosica el penalty que nos han pitado entonces pensad como estará Albelda en su casa,sólo con eso ya merece la pena.


----------



## Narwhal (8 Ene 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Y como sois los colistas os tienen que pitar eso? No me jodas tronco , si da puta vergüenza.. el otro día metió un gol el atleti en un fuera de juego escandaloso y a mi me dió puto vergüenza.
> 
> Pero claro , para que te de vergüenza primero tienes que tenerla.



¿Hablas tú de vergüenza robando la liga pasada de la forma tan sucia como hicisteis y tú callando como una puta?? ¿Precísamente tú? Venga seguro que estás de cachondeo.​


----------



## Pericoburbujista (8 Ene 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Tronco.. me caes bien , pero que seais unos vasallos de estos prendas .. tela.



Me río del pique... No del asunto....

Por otra parte, el Valencia no puede entrar al trapo de esa manera... Es ridículo ese forofismo por parte de la entidad, nen...


----------



## cebollo (8 Ene 2022)

La prensa deportiva española va a conseguir que Hernández Hernández sea recordado por este partido, ya lo veréis.


----------



## artemis (8 Ene 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Se han picado.... Jajajajaja.... Mola...



El que faltaba...


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Ene 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> ¿Hablas tú de vergüenza robando la liga pasada de la forma tan sucia como hicisteis y tú callando como una puta?? ¿Precísamente tú? Venga seguro que estás de cachondeo.​



Es que verles tan supuestamente indignados con las injusticias solo te lo puedes tomar a broma,el aficionado del patético nada menos...

Dice que se avergüenza si le pitan a favor  señor llévame pronto


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (8 Ene 2022)

Penalti evidente, el chaval del Valencia pisa a Casemiro con el pie izquierdo. Es un descuido, un error del defensa, pero es penalti.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (8 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El que faltaba...





Ahora el cornudo ¡¡¡¡¡ Jajajajajajajjja.... Buenísimo ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Tubiegah (8 Ene 2022)

golllllllllllllll
A MAMARLA


----------



## Pericoburbujista (8 Ene 2022)

Gol del niño polla....


----------



## Edu.R (8 Ene 2022)

Golazo tremendo, en la repetición todavía mejora.


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Ene 2022)

Golazo de o Rei


----------



## Suprimo (8 Ene 2022)

Ale, ya podeis siguiendo con la discusión del penal, que al Valencia le pueden caer unos cuantos...


----------



## Narwhal (8 Ene 2022)

Estadísticas de Penaltis realizados en Primera División 2022/2023: Partido empatado, penalti - España


Penaltis realizados : consulta todas las estadísticas de los equipos que disputan Primera División en la temporada 2022/2023




www.fichajes.com


----------



## fieraverde (8 Ene 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> *FÚTBOL LA LIGA*
> *El Real Madrid, castigado en Liga: los penaltis 'robados' y la diferencia con Atleti y Barça*
> *Han pasado 134 días desde el último penalti a favor del Real Madrid en Liga. La mano de Felipe es el último de un total de ocho 'escándalos'.*
> 9 marzo, 2021 08:57GUARDAR
> ...





Narwhal dijo:


> ¿Hablas tú de vergüenza robando la liga pasada de la forma tan sucia como hicisteis y tú callando como una puta?? ¿Precísamente tú? Venga seguro que estás de cachondeo.​






Tacuerdas?


----------



## fred (8 Ene 2022)

Que este gol no nos impida sentirnos sucios por el penal,debemos hacer penitencia.


----------



## Tubiegah (8 Ene 2022)

Eso sí, la celebración trisómica sobra.
POR ESO HAY QUE FICHAR AL NÓRIDICO-MONGOL DE HALAND 
o como pollas se escriba

queremos celebraciones espartanas. Sin darle importancia. 

hala madrid, hijos de puta


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (8 Ene 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ale, ya podeis siguiendo con la discusión del penal, que al Valencia le pueden caer unos cuantos...



El Madrid con el once de gala y el Valencia con muchas bajas... No soy de apostar, pero si lo fuera habría apostado a goleada local.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (8 Ene 2022)

Yo si fuera mbappé rompia la servilleta y me iba a ver al emir amego amego, yo quedar en ti equipo amego


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Me río del pique... No del asunto....
> 
> Por otra parte, el Valencia no puede entrar al trapo de esa manera... Es ridículo ese forofismo por parte de la entidad, nen...



Piqué es un sinvergüenza. La mitad de títulos que tiene son regalados por errores arbitrales. El de la mano que no le pitaron se queja de los penaltis de otros.

Y la defensa del Valencia madre de dios. El ofendidito Diakhabi a ver si se va a tomar por culo ya.


----------



## fieraverde (8 Ene 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Penalti evidente, el chaval del Valencia pisa a Casemiro con el pie izquierdo. Es un descuido, un error del defensa, pero es penalti.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (8 Ene 2022)

Vaya golazo tú.


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Ene 2022)

El Madrid es el equipo más goleador de la liga de lo que se deduce que también es de los que más pisan el área rival cuanto (o cuando) menos...a pesar de eso iba con saldo negativo de penaltis,que cada cual saque conclusiones...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Sea o no penalti el caso es que eso de cuestionar que lo sea aunque sea a tu favor se ve de vez en cuando entre aficionados del Madrid,ver gente del patético apreciando cualquier cosa que no sea un robo en contra es más raro que un unicornio rosa fucsia...



Eso se lo digo siempre a los del far$a. Ni con la mano de Piqué fueron capaces de reconocerlo. Ni que nosotros ganáramos algo con ello.


----------



## Tubiegah (8 Ene 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Yo si fuera mbappé rompia la servilleta y me iba a ver al emir amego amego, yo quedar en ti equipo amego



y si estuviera Don Santiago le diría que al madric se le rechaza una vez. No hay segundas oportunidades.
y lo remataría con un "taluec"


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El Madrid es el equipo más goleador de la liga de lo que se deduce que también es de los que más pisan el área rival cuanto (o cuando) menos...a pesar de eso iba con saldo negativo de penaltis,que cada cual saque conclusiones...



A eso me refería antes. Este no es penalty, pero hay por lo menos 10 que no nos han pitado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> Y se quejan los indios. Jjajaja manda cojones. Pero si os lo dice hasta el ASqueroso
> 
> 
> REAL MADRID
> ...



Y en el caso del Madrí es ridículo porque es de los equipos que más pisa el área rival.


----------



## JimTonic (8 Ene 2022)

gol


----------



## Narwhal (8 Ene 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 898829
> 
> 
> Tacuerdas?











Y en el último día hay quien se queja de este posible penalti de Lodi sobre Jota en el 90'


Algunos seguidores del Madrid mostraron su malestar en las redes sociales por esta acción en el Valladolid-Atleti. No parece que haya nada punible.




as.com




Eso sí que fue penalti


----------



## Edu.R (8 Ene 2022)

Vini de CABEZA.

Y no entraba.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (8 Ene 2022)

Otro gol de Venancio...


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Ene 2022)

Me imagino el techo cerrado y proyecciones en un videomarcador 360 que rodea el campo y no concibo que ningún jugador no chorrease con la idea de jugar ahí...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

Bordalàs tiene que trabajar mucho este equipo y echar a Diakhabi pero ya.


----------



## JimTonic (8 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Ahora el cornudo ¡¡¡¡¡ Jajajajajajajjja.... Buenísimo ¡¡¡¡



No lo digáis muy alto que le puede dar porhacer un analisis genetico a su primer hijo


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bordalàs tiene que trabajar mucho este equipo y echar a Diakhabi pero ya.



No se parece al getafe...


----------



## cebollo (8 Ene 2022)

Hace unos años los equipos subiditos que iban de "grandes rivales del Real Madrid" eran el Depor o el Zaragoza.

Espero que en unos años el Valencia y el Sevilla tengan su baño de realidad.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Ene 2022)

Courtois. Para volver a sacársela y redondear la noche.


----------



## fieraverde (8 Ene 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> Y en el último día hay quien se queja de este posible penalti de Lodi sobre Jota en el 90'
> 
> 
> Algunos seguidores del Madrid mostraron su malestar en las redes sociales por esta acción en el Valladolid-Atleti. No parece que haya nada punible.
> ...



Como una casa y no se pitó.


----------



## fred (8 Ene 2022)

Es tan bilioso Piqué que no se da cuenta que este año su rival es el Valencia no el Madrid,si le estamos haciendo un favor.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (8 Ene 2022)

Tiene razón el Valencia con los robos, le acaban de robar la cartera a uno.


----------



## fieraverde (8 Ene 2022)

Yo creo que contra el cadiz si hubieseis recibido ese empujoncito que es el que te regalen un penaldo .. ganáis.


----------



## Narwhal (8 Ene 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Como una casa y no se pitó.



Efectivamente, y por eso ganásteis la liga, por ese penalti NO pitado al VALLADOLID. Tacuerdas???


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El que faltaba...


----------



## Roedr (8 Ene 2022)

Quedan 30' y 3-0, a ver si Carletto nos sorprende con algún cambio no ridículo.


----------



## fieraverde (8 Ene 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> Efectivamente, y por eso ganásteis la liga, por ese penalti NO pitado al VALLADOLID. Tacuerdas???



Ein? Te has puesto ya la cuarta o qué? De que hablas?


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Ein? Te has puesto ya la cuarta o qué? De que hablas?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Ene 2022)

Joder lo quito y empiezan los goles.

Si mete a hazard avisadme que lo pongo par echarme unas risas.

La liga es del Madrid desde hace tiempo.
Ahora ala copa del rey que la gane un minundis y se centren en la champions.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (8 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Jajjajajajajjajajjajajajjjajajajajaa.....

          

Noche redonda ¡¡¡¡¡ Risas a mogollón ¡¡¡¡¡

PUTA FAR$A, PUTA TV3 Y PUTO CORNUDO ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ JAJAJAJAJAJJAJA.... A TOMAR POR CULO ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Ene 2022)

Coño,Ceballos,sigue vivo


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2022)

El valencia esta muy mal...


----------



## el ruinas II (8 Ene 2022)

a todos los que han criticado a vini en los ultimos años merecen que los maten a hostias


----------



## Narwhal (8 Ene 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Ein? Te has puesto ya la cuarta o qué? De que hablas?



Qué va, en este caso soy yo el que pincho a tu mujer


----------



## Señor Moscoso (8 Ene 2022)

Puto carleto joder, el partido estaba para marvin


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> No se parece al getafe...



No tiene esos jugadores. Él hizo a ese Getafe guerrero con el poco dinero que tenía. En el Valencia pidió y vuelve a pedir a Djené y a Arambarri, porque sabe que necesita guerreros ahí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Hace unos años los equipos subiditos que iban de "grandes rivales del Real Madrid" eran el Depor o el Zaragoza.
> 
> Espero que en unos años el Valencia y el Sevilla tengan su baño de realidad.



Bueno, el Zaragoza ya ha pagado su penitencia, es hora de volver a Primera.


----------



## euromelon (8 Ene 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> Efectivamente, y por eso ganásteis la liga, por ese penalti NO pitado al VALLADOLID. Tacuerdas???



A quien citas


----------



## Edu.R (8 Ene 2022)

Hay que compensar, para que no lloren.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (8 Ene 2022)

Penalty del Mendy y roja perdonada...


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Ene 2022)

Digo lo mismo que en el otro penalti,no puedes pitar cualquier chorrada (que si,le agarra si...)


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2022)

Era roja al mendi...


----------



## Tubiegah (8 Ene 2022)

su penalti, gracias
mira qué fácil es pitarlos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> a todos los que han criticado a vini en los ultimos años merecen que los maten a hostias



Es absurdo criticar a un postadolescente que todavía se está formando. Empezando por todos los perrolistos.


----------



## euromelon (8 Ene 2022)

Ausensio no aporta nada


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Penalty del Mendy y roja perdonada...



Y 8 partidos de sanción por la manifiesta violencia empleada


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2022)

uyyyyyyyy wass


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

¿Véis? Metes a Minga, Ceballos,... y el Madrí ya no es lo mismo.


----------



## Tubiegah (8 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Era roja al mendi...



eso es en nuestro reglamento de pollaviejas, ahora que las manos dentro del área no son penalti y las lineas del fuera de juego utilizan el arial 9 o 336 dependiendo del equipo indicado, pues no sé yo qué decirte


----------



## euromelon (8 Ene 2022)

Ceballos antes que Isco bien


----------



## Pericoburbujista (8 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Y 8 partidos de sanción por la manifiesta violencia empleada



Roja cómo una casa.

Otra cosa es que me la pele si se la saca el arbi o no; pero roja lo es...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (8 Ene 2022)

Este penalty era la mitad que el otro. Si esto es nos tendrían que pitar 1 a favor en cada córner.


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Véis? Metes a Minga, Ceballos,... y el Madrí ya no es lo mismo.



No pasa nada, ahora empiezan con la posesio y la triangulacio y que pase el tiempo, con mecaigos y memueros varios...


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Roja cómo una casa.
> 
> Otra cosa es que me la pele si se la saca el arbi o no; pero roja lo es...



Si claro,por un microagarrón en la muñeca,del que el jugador del Valencia puede zafarse cuando le de la gana...


----------



## Tubiegah (8 Ene 2022)

joer, qué trozo llevo 

hala madrid y arriba España, mecagondios, que mi abuela antes vivía en la calle Caídos de la División Azul y este año ni sé dónde cojones le habrá llegado el christmas, putos rojos de mierda


----------



## Pericoburbujista (8 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si claro,por un microagarrón en la muñeca,del que el jugador del Valencia puede zafarse cuando le de la gana...



A ver... Que hay que explicarlo todo...

Si el arbi pita penalti, es roja. La intensidad del agarrón ya la ha valorado el arbi... Penalti ahí y en esa situación es roja.... Lo mires cómo lo mires...

Si no es suficiente para que el defensor se zafe, el arbi NO debe pitar penalti...


----------



## Suprimo (8 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Y 8 partidos de sanción por la manifiesta violencia empleada



Si se lo hace con el balón en los pies si se va a la calle


----------



## Roedr (8 Ene 2022)

Más vale que Rodrygo se pire del Madrid cuanto antes.


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Ene 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> A ver... Que hay que explicarlo todo...
> 
> Si el arbi pita penalti, es roja. La intensidad del agarrón ya la ha valorado el arbi... Penalti ahí y en esa situación es roja.... Lo mires cómo lo mires...
> 
> Si no es suficiente para que el defensor se zafe, el arbi NO debe pitar penalti...



Pues nada,pitamos 15 penaltis por partido y terminamos jugando 5 contra 5 y todos felices


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

Vaya Gol.


----------



## Tubiegah (8 Ene 2022)

MAMEN


----------



## Narwhal (8 Ene 2022)

Gol de BenzeCRACK


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Ene 2022)

Ha sido un bonito gol de Benzema pero me molesta que haga números


----------



## Suprimo (8 Ene 2022)

Dos goles del amego y dos de Vini, irán ya 30 goles...


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2022)

PAsa de Valverde pero ampliamente...


----------



## Tubiegah (8 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Más vale que Rodrygo se pire del Madrid cuanto antes.



hará buena carrera en un equipo de segunda fila
el Valencia, por ejemplo


----------



## Evangelion (8 Ene 2022)

Que bueno es Benzema.


----------



## road runner (8 Ene 2022)

Karim Benzemah.


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> hará buena carrera en un equipo de segunda fila
> el Valencia, por ejemplo



El camino inverso a Ceballos...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (8 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues nada,pitamos 15 penaltis por partido y terminamos jugando 5 contra 5 y todos felices



No... No es así. Pita penalty porque *ÉSTE ARBI INTERPRETA* que en esa situación el jugador es agarrado y derribado en una ocasión clara y manifiesta de gol

A lo mejor, otro árbitro no lo interpreta así, aunque le rompa el brazo del estirón o una pierna... Vete tú a saber...

Si es penalti es roja...


----------



## HArtS (8 Ene 2022)

Gol de Benzema.

Qué mal defiende el Valencia, Benzema recibe, controla y gira sin que nadie lo presione...


En fin, muy bien el Madrid, 4-1. Y la liga 35 parece un poquito más cerca.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (8 Ene 2022)

Doble falta de mamapinga


----------



## Señor Moscoso (8 Ene 2022)

Camavinga casi consuma el plan kalergi el solo, con una pierna ha reventado a dos blanquitos


----------



## road runner (8 Ene 2022)

Camaminga 2 x 1.
Así si.


----------



## barullo (8 Ene 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Camavinga casi consuma el plan kalergi el solo, con una pierna ha reventado a dos blanquitos



¿qué dos blanquitos? si uno es más negro que los cojones de un grillo, rascanalgas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Dos goles del amego y dos de Vini, irán ya 30 goles...



Más. 30 llevaban antes de navidad.









Estadísticas de Real Madrid 2021-2022, La Liga | FBref.com


Consulta las estadísticas más recientes de Real Madrid en cuanto a resultados, goles, tiros, pases, defensa, posesión y mucho más de la La Liga en la 2021-2022.




fbref.com





29 llevan ahora en Liga. 36 llevan juntando la champions.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

Aunque no lo parezca Ause es el tercer goleador del equipo con 7 goles.


----------



## Edge2 (8 Ene 2022)

Bueno, aburrido partido no como los de mi aleti. Agur...


----------



## Suprimo (8 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Más. 30 llevaban antes de navidad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por uno sin mirar ná... pero siguen siendo dos tercios de todos los goles en liga y ningún equipo tiene algo así, si faltan ellos por lo que sea es como si no hubiera nadie, en defensa siguen siendo muy justitos


----------



## Tadeus (8 Ene 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> joer, qué trozo llevo
> 
> hala madrid y arriba España, mecagondios, que mi abuela antes vivía en la calle Caídos de la División Azul y este año ni sé dónde cojones le habrá llegado el christmas, putos rojos de mierda



Aún se encuentra alguna genialidad en el foro de vez en cuando.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (8 Ene 2022)

Buen partido, ante equipos que no se ponen los 11 jugadores en su propio área, el Madrid al final encuentra espacio para hacer peligro.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (8 Ene 2022)

Estan claras 2 cosas tras este partido: en el Madrid Vinicius es indiscutible y para rascar algo en el Bernabeu lo mas practico es encerrarte como el Cadiz.


----------



## JimTonic (8 Ene 2022)

joder la leche el vinicius, como se nota al chaval, es que lo ponen dos fijos como minimo siempre, se escora en la banda, y descoloca todas las defensas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> joder la leche el vinicius, como se nota al chaval, es que lo ponen dos fijos como minimo siempre, se escora en la banda, y descoloca todas las defensas



Cuando el rival hace una táctica contra un jugador es que temen a ese jugador.


----------



## HArtS (8 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> joder la leche el vinicius, como se nota al chaval, es que lo ponen dos fijos como minimo siempre, se escora en la banda, y descoloca todas las defensas



En la jugada del gol a Vini lo estaban marcando entre tres jugadores.

Lo cómico es que esos tres defensas estaban tan pendientes de Vinicius que chocaron entre sí, haciendo posible el 2-0.



bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Estan claras 2 cosas *tras este partido*: en el Madrid Vinicius es indiscutible y para rascar algo en el Bernabeu lo mas practico es encerrarte como el Cadiz.



Lo de Vinicius para mi está claro desde el inicio de la temporada. La mayoría de las jugadas de peligro del Madrid de una u otra forma pasan por el brasileño.


----------



## JimTonic (8 Ene 2022)

como sabe el ancelotti, queinteligente, casi no habla de vivnicius para que no le marquen y no lo pongan como figura y le pongan a 4 defensores por todo el campo


----------



## Edu.R (8 Ene 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Estan claras 2 cosas tras este partido: en el Madrid Vinicius es indiscutible y para rascar algo en el Bernabeu lo mas practico es encerrarte como el Cadiz.



Ya, pero encerrarte es jugar al 0-0 y aprovechar tu oportunidad. Eso el 80% de las veces falla. Ha funcionado 2 veces seguidas, cosas de la varianza.


----------



## fieraverde (8 Ene 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> Qué va, en este caso soy yo el que pincho a tu mujer



Venga vale , que te apellidas Ramos.

Felicidades chaval. Buen partido.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (8 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿qué dos blanquitos? si uno es más negro que los cojones de un grillo, rascanalgas



Joder me han reprogramado ya el cerebro con netflix y si no es color mendy me parece blanco


----------



## Fiodor (8 Ene 2022)

Partido de menos a más... Veo bien al Madrid pero le falta todavía un punto. Debería aprovechar más las subidas de Alaba con balón. Si se le hace bien la cobertura, puede ser una buena estrategia para romper defensas cerradas... Por último, el Madrid con Vinicius y sin Vinicius son dos equipos diferentes. Lo que puede llegar a ser muy peligroso esa dependencia de un jugador...


----------



## Roedr (8 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ha sido un bonito gol de Benzema pero me molesta que haga números



jaja


----------



## Roedr (8 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> PAsa de Valverde pero ampliamente...



y de casi todos jóvenes/canteranos. Carletto debe ser finiquitado en cuanto antes. Está jodiendo el futuro del club.


----------



## fieraverde (8 Ene 2022)

No nos pitan penaltis!


----------



## xilebo (8 Ene 2022)

*Con Vinicius es otra cosa*

La vuelta del brasileño, que hizo dos goles, espabila al Madrid. Benzema firma otro doblete. Un penalti polémico abrió el marcador. Modric, ovacionado.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (8 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> y de casi todos jóvenes/canteranos. Carletto debe ser finiquitado en cuanto antes. Está jodiendo el futuro del club.



Cesando al entrenador cuando vas primero con dos partidos sobre el segundo es como se acaba pidiendo la hora en Granada agarrado a Luuk De Jong.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Ene 2022)

Un dato.

El que menos penalties lleva a favor sumando la temporada anterior y lo que llevamos de esta, es el Elche, con 4 penalties a favor. Luego viene el Real Madrid, con 5 penalties. El siguiente es el Getafe con 6, y luego el Granada, con 7 penalties.

A la Real Sociedad, por ejemplo, le han pitado 17 penalties a favor. Para mi la polémica es absurda, creo que 60 partidos es un rango de tiempo bastante amplio como para ser objetivo. Al Real Madrid no se puede decir que le favorezcan ni le ayuden, cuando es el 19° equipo de 20...


----------



## JimTonic (8 Ene 2022)

el segundo gol de vinicius es algo acojonante, es como si estuviera jugando con niños, lo que ha hecho, la sensibilidad que tiene en el pie para dar ese toque es algo acojonante


pero es que desde que recoge el balon ya esta encarando


es algo increible este chico


me alegro muchiiisimo por el porque tiene pinta de ser muy buena gente, yo creo que si mañana se fuera al PSg me seguiria alegrando por el, ha pasado por mucho y ha salido adelante y nunca tiene una mala palabra para nadie (como le meten los patadones), es un jugadorazo, tiene sangre real


----------



## bobochat (8 Ene 2022)

Este penalty hay que llevarlo a la ONU porque Movistar está haciendo una tesina. Si fuera el Farsa no le darían bola. Por estas cosas a mi la Liga me la suda. Para más inri en el estudio hay 2 barcelonistas y una indepe. Nada más empezar el partido el pelirrojo nos sacó dos tarjetitas de las que nadie se acuerda. Nada nuevo bajo el sol.


----------



## Roedr (8 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Cesando al entrenador cuando vas primero con dos partidos sobre el segundo es como se acaba pidiendo la hora en Granada agarrado a Luuk De Jong.



Ya, recuerdo varias cagadas históricas haciendo eso. Una mejor forma de plantearlo: hay que darle puerta cuando nos echen de Champions, nos alcancen en liga, o cuando termine la temporada. La condición que se cumpla primero.


----------



## JimTonic (8 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Un dato.
> 
> El que menos penalties lleva a favor sumando la temporada anterior y lo que llevamos de esta, es el Elche, con 4 penalties a favor. Luego viene el Real Madrid, con 5 penalties. El siguiente es el Getafe con 6, y luego el Granada, con 7 penalties.
> 
> A la Real Sociedad, por ejemplo, le han pitado 17 penalties a favor. Para mi la polémica es absurda, creo que 60 partidos es un rango de tiempo bastante amplio como para ser objetivo. Al Real Madrid no se puede decir que le favorezcan ni le ayuden, cuando es el 19° equipo de 20...



llevamos diciendo muchos años, desde que murio lorenzo sanz (que filtraba todo al as y al marcA) y llego florentino, que al madrid le han jodido bien la vida

el penalty de casimiro es clamoroso, la mano, el codazo, etc etc


en fin, con 8 goles hubieran seguido gruñendo estos cerdos valencianos


----------



## Roedr (8 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> el segundo gol de vinicius es algo acojonante, es como si estuviera jugando con niños, lo que ha hecho, la sensibilidad que tiene en el pie para dar ese toque es algo acojonante
> 
> 
> pero es que desde que recoge el balon ya esta encarando
> ...



Sí, el madridismo está enamorado de él.


----------



## JimTonic (8 Ene 2022)

os presento mi bici por si me quereis atropellar cuando me veais por portugal


----------



## Roedr (8 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> os presento mi bici por si me quereis atropellar cuando me veais por portugal
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 898987



muy chula, yo intento mover eso y termino en la Uvi


----------



## JimTonic (8 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> muy chula, yo intento mover eso y termino en la Uvi



cuadro de carbono por cierto, ahora ya no llevo tanta bolsa


----------



## JimTonic (8 Ene 2022)

y era la playa este verano, eso no se mueve por la playa


----------



## Roedr (8 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> cuadro de carbono por cierto, ahora ya no llevo tanta bolsa



yo una vez intenté comprarme una bici buena en UK, allí andaba con bici de segunda sub-100 pounds, creo que era una Trek. Era chulísima, hasta que me di cuenta que tenía que desmontarla para traérmela en el avión. Al final desistí porque soy un negao. Aunque reconozco que me molaría haberla comprado.


----------



## Roedr (9 Ene 2022)

¿Nadie comenta el penal que para Courtois?. No recuerdo un portero tan bueno en el Madrid en mi vida. Y siguiendo con los penales, Benzema los lanza realmente bien.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Ene 2022)

Si tengo que ponerle algun pero al Madrid, diria primero que Ancelotti debe hacer los cambios antes cuando el partido ya esta ganado, ha quitado a Modric en el 70 y luego no ha cambiado mas hasta el 85. El Madrid necesita si o si, al centro del campo y a Benzema frescos y sin lesiones.

Y luego Camavinga para mi tiene cualidades, pero es una cabra loca, tienen que atemperarlo. Asensio bien, si no hace una Iscada puede ser recuperable. Lucas Vazquez buen partido.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Ene 2022)

Aquí solo veo un montón de madridistas alegrando se por una victoria con un falso penalti.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Nadie comenta el penal que para Courtois?. No recuerdo un portero tan bueno en el Madrid en mi vida.



Ya sé que no está de moda decirlo, pero durante unos cuantos años Casillas no hacía paradas, hacia milagros.


----------



## Malvender (9 Ene 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Camavinga casi consuma el plan kalergi el solo, con una pierna ha reventado a dos blanquitos



Poco me parece


----------



## xilebo (9 Ene 2022)

Calentita


----------



## Roedr (9 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Ya sé que no está de moda decirlo, pero durante unos cuantos años Casillas no hacía paradas, hacia milagros.



Sí, en reflejos fue imbatible. Pero la mayor envergadura y calidad técnica del belga permite que este último ataje de raíz muchas situaciones comprometidas. Digamos que Courtois, en general, no necesita milagros.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Ene 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí, en reflejos fue imbatible. Pero la mayor envergadura y calidad técnica del belga permite que este último ataje de raíz muchas situaciones comprometidas. Digamos que Courtois, en general, no necesita milagros.



Tampoco compares el entramado defensivo que tiene Courtois delante con la casa de putas que tuvo Casillas desde su debut hasta Mourinho más o menos.


----------



## Roedr (9 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Tampoco compares el entramado defensivo que tiene Courtois delante con la casa de putas que tuvo Casillas desde su debut hasta Mourinho más o menos.



eso ya se me escapa, pero Hierro y Sanchis, y luego Helguera, eran muy buenos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> eso ya se me escapa, pero Hierro y Sanchis, y luego Helguera, eran muy buenos




Cuando debuta casillas, hierro estaba ya medio ciego y Sanchís siempre fue más malo que el hambre.


----------



## filets (9 Ene 2022)

Los rivales del Barça son idiotas
Entre lesionados y covidiotas el Barça siempre esta al borde de la alineacion indebida
Pues coño, cuando esten con 7 del primer equipo le das un codazo a Busquets, Pique o a uno de esos y que sangre como un cerdo
Tiene que salir a la banda a ser atentido y tachan!!! has ganado el partido 3-0


----------



## vurvujo (9 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menudo penalti, que poca vergüenza, luego que porque nos pasamos todos al Barcelona.



¿Qué tal Ferrán Torres hoy? ¿Titular o cuántos minutos jugó?


----------



## vurvujo (9 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El Madrid es el equipo más goleador de la liga de lo que se deduce que también es de los que más pisan el área rival cuanto (o cuando) menos...a pesar de eso iba con saldo negativo de penaltis,que cada cual saque conclusiones...



De hecho en Twitter vi una estadística exacta, que decía cuántos toques en área hacían los diferentes equipos. Normalmente el Madrid es el número 1.


----------



## fred (9 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Calentita



Joder el que habla de cannabis parece Jose Mota disfradado o un personaje de la hora chanante.


----------



## vurvujo (9 Ene 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Dos goles del amego y dos de Vini, irán ya 30 goles...



Nos íbamos a dar por satisfechos con participación de Vini en 15 goles ... y ya lleva 12 goles y 4 asistencias a mitad de temporada.


----------



## Th89 (9 Ene 2022)

Debo admitir que Venancio me está cerrando la boca a base de goles


----------



## qbit (9 Ene 2022)

Método para joder al Madrid:

* No pitarle penalty a favor nunca, paro que cargue con esa desventaja durante toda la temporada.
* Cuando al fin se le pite un penalty a favor, que sea dudoso para poder organizar un escándalo en contra del Madrid.


----------



## qbit (9 Ene 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> Efectivamente, y por eso ganásteis la liga, por ese penalti NO pitado al VALLADOLID. Tacuerdas???





euromelon dijo:


> A quien citas



A fieraverde. Te tendrá ignorado.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (9 Ene 2022)

Podemos decir ya que Courtois es el mejor portero de la historia del Real Madrid o todavia no?

Porque Courtois es el mejor portero de la historia del Real Madrid.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Ene 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Podemos decir ya que Courtois es el mejor portero de la historia del Real Madrid o todavia no?
> 
> Porque Courtois es el mejor portero de la historia del Real Madrid.



Lo de sentirse bien por ser el "mejor" se lo dejamos a los del país pequeño de ahí arriba.

En el Madrí para sentarse en el trono hay que poner dos cosas encima de la mesa: los cojones y las copaeuropas. Por desgracia (para él) a Courtois le ha tocado un tiempo un poco de entreguerras, pero tiene tiempo todavía.


----------



## HArtS (9 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> eso ya se me escapa, pero Hierro y Sanchis, y luego Helguera, eran muy buenos



Sanchís en el 2000 era como Ramos en el 2021, para partidos de homenaje y nada más.

En esa época el Madrid en muchas ligas encajaba de 45 a 50 goles (salvo la 2007-08 donde la defensa anduvo mejor y el Madrid recibió solo 32 goles), eso no es culpa ya del portero sino que es tener problemas defensivos graves. Ya a partir de Mourinho, pero sobre todo a partir de la segunda etapa de Zidane es que el Madrid pasa a ser un equipo que goza de un buen sistema defensivo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder ver a váter y ausencio por la misma banda cual Oliver y Tom no tiene precio.
> 
> Hazard es un problema serio, el Madrid está como loco por qué se marche, si no lo pone en estos partidos con lo que cobra y ha costado...
> 
> Por cierto porque tiene el Bernabéu la lona esa en los laterales de la grada??



DEbes ser el único que no sabe que tiene el estadio en obras.


----------



## cebollo (9 Ene 2022)

Con Casillas-Marcelo era muy difícil ser campeón, se llegó a la final de Lisboa con Coentrao.

Con Keylor Navas y Marcelo se ganaron tres Champions pero la combinación Courtois Mendy defensivamente es mucho mejor.

De haber coincidido en el tiempo, todos en su mejor momento, Courtois, Pepe, Arbeloa, Mendy y Casemiro no nos meten un gol en 6 meses salvo alguna tontería de Ramos.


----------



## Th89 (9 Ene 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Podemos decir ya que Courtois es el mejor portero de la historia del Real Madrid o todavia no?
> 
> Porque Courtois es el mejor portero de la historia del Real Madrid.



Las viuditas del Topo de Móstoles lo negarán, con lo que nos ha dado dirán.


----------



## euromelon (9 Ene 2022)

qbit dijo:


> A fieraverde. Te tendrá ignorado.



O quizás yo al que si tengo seguro es al deficiente de barullo. Vaya descanso.


----------



## Chispeante (9 Ene 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Las viuditas del Topo de Móstoles lo negarán, con lo que nos ha dado dirán.



Aqui una viuda del gran Iker, en mis recuerdos, mucho mejor que el belga. Esto hay que decirlo ahora que Courtois está en su cenit, y en este foro, donde Casillas es la peste. Al menos, sino el buen criterio, reconocedme el valor.

Dos cosas. La primera.Como jugador, menos creativo y más seguro, prefiero a Antonio Blanco a Camavinga. Ni es tan tecnico, ni rompe líneas ni tiene su físico, pero pierde menos balones. Ayer el angoleño tuvo varias pifias importantes. La segunda. Benzemá va a terminar la temporada convertido en el tercer máximo goleador de la historia del Real Madrid. Estamos ante una leyenda del madridismo.


----------



## road runner (9 Ene 2022)

No se si estará puesto.






En el área.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> DEbes ser el único que no sabe que tiene el estadio en obras.




Yo es que soy seguidor del Barcelona, no estoy al tanto del tal Madrid.


----------



## Narwhal (9 Ene 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Podemos decir ya que Courtois es el mejor portero de la historia del Real Madrid o todavia no?
> 
> Porque Courtois es el mejor portero de la historia del Real Madrid.



Hombre después de tantos años con el topo llega cualquier tuerto y nos parece el Rey. Pero va a tener muy difícil superar a éste:

*RICARDO ZAMORA MARTÍNEZ*
*1930 · 1936*

*‘El divino’*
*Posición en el campo:* Portero
*Partidos jugados:* 152
*Internacional con España:* 46 veces

El futbolista más importante de la década de los treinta en España y uno de los más grandes de nuestra historia. Ricardo Zamora Martínez tenía todas las virtudes imaginables en un guardameta. Por ello era conocido como _El divino._ Su presencia bajo los palos fue decisiva para que el Real Madrid lograra sus primeras dos Ligas (1931-32 y 1932-33).

Hijo de un médico, Zamora desoyó los consejos de su padre, quien quería que se dedicara también a la medicina. Talento precoz, fichó por el Espanyol con 15 años y ganó una plata olímpica con 19 (en los JJ. OO. de Amberes 1920). Alternó el equipo _perico_ con el Barcelona hasta 1930, cuando fichó por el Real Madrid en medio de una tremenda expectación.

Con Zamora, el equipo blanco dio un salto de calidad. Mostraba seguridad en todas sus acciones. Su posición en la portería era perfecta. Destacaba por sus increíbles reflejos, nervios de acero y personalidad. El Madrid que él lideró acabó invicto la temporada 1931-32, repitiendo título al año siguiente.

Su último partido como madridista fue la final de Copa de 1936, en la que cuajó una actuación antológica que sirvió para sumar un nuevo trofeo. Zamora terminó su carrera en el Niza francés. En la actualidad, el trofeo que se entrega al portero menos goleado de la Liga lleva su nombre. De haber existido en su época, él lo hubiera ganado en tres ocasiones (1929, en el Espanyol, 1932 y 1933). Falleció el 8 de septiembre de 1978.
*PALMARÉS*
2 Ligas
2 Copas de España
1 Campeonato Regional
5 Campeonatos Mancomunados








Zamora | Real Madrid CF


Web Oficial en la que revivirás los mejores momentos de Zamora, el legendario del Real Madrid, con estadísticas, fotos y vídeos.




www.realmadrid.com


----------



## Th89 (9 Ene 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Aqui una viuda del gran Iker, en mis recuerdos, mucho mejor que el belga. Esto hay que decirlo ahora que Courtois está en su cenit, y en este foro, donde Casillas es la peste. Al menos, sino el buen criterio, reconocedme el valor.
> 
> Dos cosas. La primera.Como jugador, menos creativo y más seguro, prefiero a Antonio Blanco a Camavinga. Ni es tan tecnico, ni rompe líneas ni tiene su físico, pero pierde menos balones. Ayer el angoleño tuvo varias pifias importantes. La segunda. Benzemá va a terminar la temporada convertido en el tercer máximo goleador de la historia del Real Madrid. Estamos ante una leyenda del madridismo.



En mi opinión, Iker fue un buen portero, con muchos reflejos y muy bueno en uno contra uno, pero su control de los balones aéreos era nulo, cada córner, centro o falta que sacaba el equipo contrario, se me ponían de corbata porque era un desastre. Un portero que no domina una faceta del juego tan determinante nunca podrá ser el mejor.

Courtois me da una seguridad que no me ha dado Casillas jamás.


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo es que soy seguidor del Barcelona, no estoy al tanto del tal Madrid.



No habrá visto una portada de periódico en años me imagino.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> No habrá visto una portada de periódico en años me imagino.




Yo solo leo el Sport y el mundo deportivo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo solo leo el Sport y el mundo deportivo.



Pues hasta en esos periódicos ha salido, lo mismo que las que quieren hacer en el campo nuevo. Tampoco le pareció raro que el Madrid jugará en Valdebebas, y lo que se ve en el aire es para colgar carteles. Este foro siempre sorprende.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Pues hasta en esos periódicos ha salido, lo mismo que las que quieren hacer en el campo nuevo. Tampoco le pareció raro que el Madrid jugará en Valdebebas, y lo que se ve en el aire es para colgar carteles. Este foro siempre sorprende.




Perdoname estimado compañero, estoy interpretando que te metes conmigo por ser seguidor del Barcelona y solo leer periódicos catalanes??


Amistosamente te comento que no me parece bien lo que haces.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Ene 2022)

Courtois es muy bueno en absolutamente todas las facetas del juego que se le exigen a un portero moderno. No flojea en absolutamente nada, es top mundial.

Casillas, en la época actual, habría sido mucho peor portero, pero debajo de los palos hacía unas paradas que hoy casi me atrevo a decir que no se hacen. Era un símbolo del madridismo y de épica absoluta, creo que merece ser recordado ad-eternum, a pesar de su decadencia final.

El mejor centrocampista de nuestra historia es Modric, el portero no lo tengo claro.


----------



## JimTonic (9 Ene 2022)

Si habría que hacer una estatua de un topo de tres metros de altura en los nuevos jardines que se van a crear en el Santiago bernabeu


----------



## cebollo (9 Ene 2022)

Ahora mismo no hay ningún equipo de elite con portero de menos de 1,85. Si en videos antiguos ves a Abel, Buyo o Ablanedo te parecen imágenes tercermundistas, de selección de baloncesto de Bolivia.

Recuerdo que cuando Capello dijo que le gustaban los porteros altos, los pedorristas se burlaron como si fuera una extravagancia. Capello os llevaba 25 años de ventaja, queridos gilipuertas.


----------



## Chispeante (9 Ene 2022)

Ramos, como Raúl y Casillas, es _uno di noi_. Sus últimos dos años han sido una chalotada, y sus veleidades esteticas, con un seiscientos tuneado de por medio, y personales, con su famoso documental y la tragicomedia de la renovación, lo han emborronado y derfomado todo. Pero en mi opinión, es uno de los mejores centrales de la historia y por supuesto del Real Madrid.

Los casos de Casillas y Raul son similares, con unos años de plenitud gloriosos (la 7, 8 y 9 llegaron con ellos) y una decadencia criminal e indigna. A mi la técnica, la altura y las pollas en vinagre me importan muy poco. Me importa, y no lo olvido, que Iker paró lo que tuvo que parar en aquella final en la salió desde el banquillo y que llevó a las Sala de Trofeos otra Copaza más. Por no hablar de las tandas de penaltis con la Selección y su ya legendario mano a mano con Robben.

Al final estas tres leyendas, con sus luces y sus sombras, tenían, durante sus mejores años al menos, ese algo especial, ese algo diferente, que tienen los mejores. Son épica, mitología e historia del Madrid.


----------



## filets (9 Ene 2022)

Erling habla ESPAÑOL
Si fuese a fichar por el Barcelona parlaria catalá
Asi que blanco y en botella


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Ene 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> La primera.Como jugador, menos creativo y más seguro, prefiero a Antonio Blanco a Camavinga. Ni es tan tecnico, ni rompe líneas ni tiene su físico, pero pierde menos balones.



No perder balones dando pases horizontales no vale para nada...es preferible darle minutos y que coja confianza a quien se ve que tiene potencial para algo más.


----------



## tururut12 (9 Ene 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Podemos decir ya que Courtois es el mejor portero de la historia del Real Madrid o todavia no?
> 
> Porque Courtois es el mejor portero de la historia del Real Madrid.



Todavía es pronto pero es de los mejores. He visto porteros del Real Madrid, desde finales de los 70, y después de Courtois el mejor sería Illgner. Los demás Miguel Ángel, García Remón, Agustín, Buyo y Casillas nunca me convencieron. Cañizares y César buenos porteros en líneas generales.

Agustín era un portero malo. Me acuerdo que tuvo una actuación horrorosa en Kaiserlauten (1982), digna de Kairus. Buyo y Casillas sobrevalorados por la prensa. Buyo en el 5-0 de Milán en 1989 se tragó un gol, el 1-0, de un disparo lejano de Ancelotti que iba centrado a portería. Creo que quiso sacarla con una mano y no acertó. Casillas era muy bueno bajo palos y en el uno contra uno pero nefasto en el juego aéreo y balones cruzados. Casi nunca salía de portería y cuando lo hacía la pifiaba como en la final de Lisboa. Cuando se jugaba en Alemania se sufría muchísimo porque no se imponía. Si se ganó 0-4 al Bayern fue porque Guardiola se empecinaba con que jugaran manteniendo el control del balón con pases horizontales. Cuando era el típico juego de rodillo alemán de empujen y estrujen colgando balones al área y centros cruzados, se sufría muchísimo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Ene 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> En mi opinión, Iker fue un buen portero, con muchos reflejos y muy bueno en uno contra uno, pero su control de los balones aéreos era nulo, cada córner, centro o falta que sacaba el equipo contrario, se me ponían de corbata porque era un desastre. Un portero que no domina una faceta del juego tan determinante nunca podrá ser el mejor.
> 
> Courtois me da una seguridad que no me ha dado Casillas jamás.



Casillas no ha pasado jamás de portero correcto con buenos reflejos,no es ya el juego aéreo,es que cualquier tiro que le iba a más de metro y medio del cuerpo tenía serías posibilidades de acabar en la red...

Porteros de 1,80? No gracias,y por descontado Courtois está muy por encima de él.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> En el Madrí para sentarse en el trono hay que poner dos cosas encima de la mesa: los cojones y las copaeuropas. Por desgracia (para él) a Courtois le ha tocado un tiempo un poco de entreguerras, pero tiene tiempo todavía.



Courtois se comió el gol de Ramos en la décima,eso tiene que contar también como contribución


----------



## Señor Moscoso (9 Ene 2022)

Todo esto de los porteros es como hablar de la posesión y los intangibles. Lo importante es que en el momento adecuado la paren. El Topor llegado el momento preciso las paraba. Cantaba 2 o 3 veces al año pero a la hora de la verdad las paraba. Nos comimos unos años suyos una vez chocó contra el muro pero tuvimos lo mejor de él. No tiene sentido ahora hacer revisionismo histórico de si el topor era mejor o peor que el canguro, que no ha tenido oportunidad de demostrar ser nivel leyenda.


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Perdoname estimado compañero, estoy interpretando que te metes conmigo por ser seguidor del Barcelona y solo leer periódicos catalanes??
> 
> 
> Amistosamente te comento que no me parece bien lo que haces.



NI lo uno ni lo otro, que para ser seguidor de fútbol y decir que te informas que no te enteres de unas obras que han dado la matraca en muchos sitios desde meses, empezando con la polémica de jugar en Valdevebas en el Alfredo di Stefano en lugar de en el Bernabéu me parece sorprendente.


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 Ene 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Ahora mismo no hay ningún equipo de elite con portero de menos de 1,85. Si en videos antiguos ves a Abel, Buyo o Ablanedo te parecen imágenes tercermundistas, de selección de baloncesto de Bolivia.
> 
> Recuerdo que cuando Capello dijo que le gustaban los porteros altos, los pedorristas se burlaron como si fuera una extravagancia. Capello os llevaba 25 años de ventaja, queridos gilipuertas.



El problema es que Ilgner con la altura que tenía no era muy bueno por alto, solía dudar. El fútbol ha cambiado mucho en el físico, si comparamos físicamente hace 40 años con ahora es tremendo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Ene 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Lo importante es que en el momento adecuado la paren. El Topor llegado el momento preciso las paraba. Cantaba 2 o 3 veces al año pero a la hora de la verdad las paraba.



Eso es un mito,si parase cuando tocaba el Madrid no se habría comido 6 eliminaciones seguidas en octavos de Champions contra equipos de medio pelo,y eso cuando Casillas estaba en su mejor momento...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (9 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Eso es un mito,si parase cuando tocaba el Madrid no se habría comido 6 eliminaciones seguidas en octavos de Champions contra equipos de medio pelo,y eso cuando Casillas estaba en su mejor momento...



Realmente recordamos que esas 6 eliminaciones tuvieron gran contribución del topor? Ojo que no me acuerdo ni pienso rebuscar, si a ti te lo parece puede ser. Pero no recuerdo yo que el topor fuera protagonista.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Ene 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Realmente recordamos que esas 6 eliminaciones tuvieron gran contribución del topor? Ojo que no me acuerdo ni pienso rebuscar, si a ti te lo parece puede ser. Pero no recuerdo yo que el topor fuera protagonista.



Yo tengo el recuerdo de haber pensado en su día "este inútil se lo traga todo"  pero hace años que no reviso esos partidos...

También ocurre que salvo cantada monumental la prensa siempre pasaba por alto la actuación del portero en los goles,todo gol era imparable y toda parada un milagro...eso cambió años después cuando apareció Diego López y empezó a mirarse con microscopio todo lo que hacía.


----------



## Hannibal (9 Ene 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Ahora mismo no hay ningún equipo de elite con portero de menos de 1,85. Si en videos antiguos ves a Abel, Buyo o Ablanedo te parecen imágenes tercermundistas, de selección de baloncesto de Bolivia.
> 
> Recuerdo que cuando Capello dijo que le gustaban los porteros altos, los pedorristas se burlaron como si fuera una extravagancia. Capello os llevaba 25 años de ventaja, queridos gilipuertas.



A ver, creo que aquí no hay ninguna verdad absoluta.
Entonces el juego era mucho más fluido, había muchos más contraataques y por eso los porteros debían ser muy rápidos para salir a cortar balones. Obviamente, ahí los bajos ganaban a los altos. Además, los altos solían ser muy torpes con el balón, aunque esto era algo secundario por aquel entonces.

No sé muy bien qué habrá cambiado, si habrá sido el tipo de entrenamiento o simplemente que al ganar más dinero, hay más chavales que "no les importa" ser portero y eso genera una base donde elegir mayor, pero lo cierto es que hoy día los porteros altos pueden jugar con los pies como cualquier jugador de campo (en el caso de Curtuá, mejor que algunos) y además, rara vez tienen que salir del área a cortar balones debido al fútbol-especulación que impuso el Farsa de la pepa. 

Bueno, aparte que generalmente cada generación es más alta que la anterior y por tanto más fácil de encontrar porteros altos, claro.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (9 Ene 2022)

El tema topor vs canguro es injusto. Yo lo veo como si hubieramos estado con una chortina en su mejor época, la más pizpi, que luego se enmuró, nos comimos parte del muro pero le dimos pasaporte. Ahora estamos con una milf de gimnasio apretada coneja premium y nos acordamos "cómo pude estar con esta enmurada" no me parece justo.


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> El tema topor vs canguro es injusto. Yo lo veo como si hubieramos estado con una chortina en su mejor época, la más pizpi, que luego se enmuró, nos comimos parte del muro pero le dimos pasaporte. Ahora estamos con una milf de gimnasio apretada coneja premium y nos acordamos "cómo pude estar con esta enmurada" no me parece justo.



La milf de gimnasio coneja de la hostia también acabará mal, ya verás


----------



## Hannibal (9 Ene 2022)

No he dicho nada sobre el partido de ayer, pero hay que destacar bastantes cosas.

La primera y principal, que o teneís 15 años o sois todos unas putas nenazas histéricas. Hace 2 semanas la Liga estaba sentenciada; luego se pierde contra el Getafe y ej que el abuelo ya ha quemao la plantilla y necesitaremos un milagro para ganar. No sé, yo era así de veinteañero pero a estas alturas de la vida sé de sobra que 8 puntos de ventaja con 1 partido menos no es nada, y que un tropiezo frente al Getafe puede pasar, y más cuando cometes el error de dejarles adelantarse.

Por otro lado, al que tenga tiempo, le invito a que se vea partidos de los demás equipos; ayuda a cambiar un poco la perspectiva y además intuyes qué equipos te van a dar problemas. Antes prefería hacer calceta que ver un Eibar-Osasuna, pero hace años me puse un segundo monitor en el PC y cuando estoy en él, me pongo de fondo lo que haya, y por eso yo sabía que al Getafe no le remontábamos ni de coña. Y menos sin Vini.

Pero volviendo al partido de ayer, gran partido de todo el equipo, otra vez. Desde Curtuá hasta el amego. Es que hasta Ausencio lo hizo bien, que por cierto, el otro día se me olvidó poner que hay rumores de que el Losernal se lo quería llevar 

Y por nombrar algo distinto, a mí Cebollas me gusta mucho. Es un cani gandalú, pero en los JJOO me encantó, y se ve que tiene talento. A ver si empieza a tener cierta regularidad para poder medirle con más criterio, pero a priori creo que no desentona nada en el Madric.
Y ya que hablo de medios, ayer Camavinga regular en la salida de balón, y no sé si soy el único que cree que Valverde se ha estancado en su progresión. Trota mucho pero incluso con espacios deja algo que desear para mi gusto.


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

Viendo a Cugtuá te preguntas cómo ganamos 6 champions con Caspillas y Gaylord.

La diferencia es sideral.


----------



## Th89 (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Viendo a Cugtuá te preguntas cómo ganamos 6 champions con Caspillas y Gaylord.
> 
> La diferencia es sideral.



Por qué teníamos una defensa apañada, el mejor mediocampo de la década y nuestra historia y una bestia arriba como no volveremos a ver jamás.


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

Casillas hacía muchos milagros, muchos.

Lo raro es por qué Curtuá no hace nunca milagros ni falta que le hace. Será que los equipos de Casillas eran una mierda siempre?


----------



## cebollo (9 Ene 2022)

Está olvidado y no fue decisivo pero en la final de Lisboa el gol de Marcelo es parable. Courtois se lo trago un poco, sin ser un error muy escandaloso.

De Casillas, muy protegido y mimado por la prensa, nunca se comentó lo mal que sacaba. Cuando intentaba sacar rápido y buscar el contraataque era balón perdido casi seguro, con las manos y con los pies. 

Buyo, con todos sus defectos, sí sacaba bien.


----------



## Hannibal (9 Ene 2022)

Para los que se quejan del robo de ayer, que vean el arbitraje del Rayo-Betis de ahora.

En un balón dividido, van 2 jugadores. El del Rayo baja muchísimo la cabeza y llega antes, el del Betis llega tarde y le arrea en la cabeza. El árbitro dice que sigan. El del Rayo se queda en el suelo sangrando, y 20 segundos después el árbitro para el juego y EXPULSA al bético. De no pitar nada a expulsarle, cuando según los locutores, el reglamento dice que bajar mucho la cabeza es juego peligroso.

P.D. ahora ha marcado el Betis y lo he celebrado casi como si fuera el Madrid. Ojalá acabe descendiendo ese equipo de rojos.


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Courtois es muy bueno en absolutamente todas las facetas del juego que se le exigen a un portero moderno. No flojea en absolutamente nada, es top mundial.
> 
> Casillas, en la época actual, habría sido mucho peor portero, pero debajo de los palos hacía unas paradas que hoy casi me atrevo a decir que no se hacen. Era un símbolo del madridismo y de épica absoluta, creo que merece ser recordado ad-eternum, a pesar de su decadencia final.
> 
> El mejor centrocampista de nuestra historia es Modric, el portero no lo tengo claro.



Modric, Míchel y Stielike. Bueno, y Zidane y Figo si pueden ser considerados centrocampistas.

A Míchel se le recuerda mal y poco injustamente, pero hasta Modric fue el mejor centrocampista del Madrid con un montón de goles. Aunque jugaba de extremo derecho en 4-4-2 y es difícil tener claro si era delantero o centrocampista.

A Stielike también se le recuerda poco y fue una bestia 8 años, aunque solo ganó 3 ligas y en Europa no eran nadie. Pero era más completo y potente que Modric, que es bueno pero sobrevalorado. Es un centrocampista ofensivo con mínima contribución de goles y asistencias, por ejemplo.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Ene 2022)

La diferencia, también, es que al Real Madrid le pitan un penalti que abre la lata y acaba goleando. Al Barcelona le regalaron el penalti contra el Espanyol, y acabó 1-0, con dos palos del Espanyol y pidiendo la hora.

Esa es la realidad, la sensación es que ayer si al Real Madrid no le pitan ese penalti, seguramente habría acabando ganando viendo como estaba jugando, otros equipos sin ayudas/errores no ganan.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Modric, Míchel y Stielike. Bueno, y Zidane y Figo si pueden ser considerados centrocampistas.
> 
> A Míchel se le recuerda mal y poco injustamente, pero hasta Modric fue el mejor centrocampista del Madrid con un montón de goles. Aunque jugaba de extremo derecho en 4-4-2 y es difícil tener claro si era delantero o centrocampista.



yo recomiendo ver videos del madrid - psg de primeros de los noventa para ver lo injusto que se es con michel,lento como el caballo del malo y que jamas encaraba,siempre limitandose a tirar centros desde la banda…a un tio como Modric no le llega ni a la suela.

aunque a mi la quinta al completo me parecia cancerigena.


----------



## cebollo (9 Ene 2022)

Del Real Madrid de la Quinta yo recuerdo que metían muchos goles de disparo lejano. Vale que Schuster, Michel, Martin Vázquez incluso Jankovic tenían buen disparo pero también sospecho que los porteros bombero toreros de la época eran un coladero.

También metían goles de cabeza Hugo Sánchez y Butragueño, que eran una delantera muy pigmea.


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Del Real Madrid de la Quinta yo recuerdo que metían muchos goles de disparo lejano. Vale que Schuster, Michel, Martin Vázquez incluso Jankovic tenían buen disparo pero también sospecho que los porteros bombero toreros de la época eran un coladero.
> 
> También metían goles de cabeza Hugo Sánchez y Butragueño, que eran una delantera muy pigmea.



Arconada, Abel, Ablanedo, Urruti o Zubi no eran porteros bombero toreros, andarrios


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ene 2022)

road runner dijo:


> No se si estará puesto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo lo vi en el tweet de Piqué, en directo no, y no hicieron hincapié en ello.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ene 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Aqui una viuda del gran Iker, en mis recuerdos, mucho mejor que el belga. Esto hay que decirlo ahora que Courtois está en su cenit, y en este foro, donde Casillas es la peste. Al menos, sino el buen criterio, reconocedme el valor.
> 
> Dos cosas. La primera.Como jugador, menos creativo y más seguro, prefiero a Antonio Blanco a Camavinga. Ni es tan tecnico, ni rompe líneas ni tiene su físico, pero pierde menos balones. Ayer el angoleño tuvo varias pifias importantes. La segunda. Benzemá va a terminar la temporada convertido en el tercer máximo goleador de la historia del Real Madrid. Estamos ante una leyenda del madridismo.



Yo también creo que Iker en su mejor momento fue mucho mejor que Curtoá.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo solo leo el Sport y el mundo deportivo.



Y La Vanguardia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Pues hasta en esos periódicos ha salido, lo mismo que las que quieren hacer en el campo nuevo. Tampoco le pareció raro que el Madrid jugará en Valdebebas, y lo que se ve en el aire es para colgar carteles. Este foro siempre sorprende.



Supongo que sabes que obi trolea.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Courtois es muy bueno en absolutamente todas las facetas del juego que se le exigen a un portero moderno. No flojea en absolutamente nada, es top mundial.
> 
> Casillas, en la época actual, habría sido mucho peor portero, pero debajo de los palos hacía unas paradas que hoy casi me atrevo a decir que no se hacen. Era un símbolo del madridismo y de épica absoluta, creo que merece ser recordado ad-eternum, a pesar de su decadencia final.
> 
> El mejor centrocampista de nuestra historia es Modric, el portero no lo tengo claro.



Sasto. Se le puede criticar haber sido el topor pero no su trayectoria.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ene 2022)

filets dijo:


> Erling habla ESPAÑOL
> Si fuese a fichar por el Barcelona parlaria catalá
> Asi que blanco y en botella



Habla español porque las fieshtas se las pega en España.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> La milf de gimnasio coneja de la hostia también acabará mal, ya verás



Obvio. Es ley de vida. A mí Curtoá no me convencía al principio y nunca entendí porqué teniendo portero nos lo trajimos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Viendo a Cugtuá te preguntas cómo ganamos 6 champions con Caspillas y Gaylord.
> 
> La diferencia es sideral.



Curtoá está pletórico pero para compararle con el topor necesita 10 años esplendorosos y ganar cosas con su selección.


----------



## tururut12 (9 Ene 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Realmente recordamos que esas 6 eliminaciones tuvieron gran contribución del topor? Ojo que no me acuerdo ni pienso rebuscar, si a ti te lo parece puede ser. Pero no recuerdo yo que el topor fuera protagonista.



Yo sí que me acuerdo.

Real Madrid 0 - Bayern de Munich 1. Ida semifinales Champions 2000/01.

⁴


Bayern 2 - Real Madrid 1. Vuelta semifinales Champions 2000/01.

Fallo grosero de Casillas.



Casillas no sale ni se impone en el área pequeña en el primer gol; en el segundo, podía hacer algo más.

Eliminatoria octavos Champions 2004/05 ante la Juventus.

Tanto en el primer gol como en el segundo no está acertado.



Y, en la final de Lisboa, cometió un gravísimo error que si no es por Ramos, se hubiera perdido la Copa de Europa. Además en la prórroga volvió a cantar a salir a por uvas.


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Curtoá está pletórico pero para compararle con el topor necesita 10 años esplendorosos y ganar cosas con su selección.



Son dos cosas diferentes. Es muy frecuente sobrevalorar a jugadores que tienen éxitos con sus equipos. Ramos es el mejor ejemplo. Ha pasado a ser considerado el mejor defensa de todos los tiempos por su currículum, siendo un central bastante normal y un lateral derecho petardo. Es un tío al que han expulsado 27 veces y un retrasado mental dentro y fuera del campo. Llega el discreto Militao y nadie le echa de menos. ¿Por qué? ¿Es Militao entonces tan bueno como el mejor central de la historia? No. Sobrevalorado. A Casillas se le recuerda por sus milagros pero siempre estuvo cuestionado, siempre, y Florentino intentó traer a Bufón y nadie dudaba de que era mejor como ahora nadie duda de Curtuás, al principio era un desastre pero ha vuelto a ser bueno y nadie lo cambiaría y nadie lo pone en duda, mientras a Casillas se le puso en duda siempre porque era flojo en varias cosas. Era el rey del mano a mano y el milagro, pero... mejor Bufón, Illgner, Curtuas, Oblak, Neuer... muchos que son mucho más solidos y completos. Y Raúl lo mismo. Aportó mucho pero merecidamente no tiene un solo balón de oro, ni siquiera merecía el de Owen. Un buen jugador, como miles, fuera del Madrid no es ningún mito del fútbol para nadie. Del Madrid de la 7ª, 8ª y 9ª el mayor mito mundial es Roberto Carlos o incluso Hierro por encima de Raúl.


----------



## tururut12 (9 Ene 2022)

Los guardametas belgas siempre han tenido fama de ser muy buenos porteros. En la década de los 80 jugaba Jean Marie Pfaff que era considerado en esa época el mejor del mundo. Aunque por muy buena que seas, no estás exento de cometer algún fallo grosero.

Cuartos Copa de Europa 1987-88 Bayern-Real Madrid (ida) 3-2.


----------



## _Suso_ (9 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Supongo que sabes que obi trolea.



Que a estas alturas alguien no lo sepa es raro de cojones de verdad


----------



## JimTonic (9 Ene 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> Los guardametas belgas siempre han tenido fama de ser muy buenos porteros. En la década de los 80 jugaba Jean Marie Pfaff que era considerado en esa época el mejor del mundo. Aunque por muy buena que seas, no estás exento de cometer algún fallo grosero.
> 
> Cuartos Copa de Europa 1987-88 Bayern-Real Madrid (ida) 3-2.




ese era el que paraba los penalties con los pies????


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Ene 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Podemos decir ya que Courtois es el mejor portero de la historia del Real Madrid o todavia no?
> 
> Porque Courtois es el mejor portero de la historia del Real Madrid.



Después de Don Ricardo Zamora, puede.


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 Ene 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Para los que se quejan del robo de ayer, que vean el arbitraje del Rayo-Betis de ahora.
> 
> En un balón dividido, van 2 jugadores. El del Rayo baja muchísimo la cabeza y llega antes, el del Betis llega tarde y le arrea en la cabeza. El árbitro dice que sigan. El del Rayo se queda en el suelo sangrando, y 20 segundos después el árbitro para el juego y EXPULSA al bético. De no pitar nada a expulsarle, cuando según los locutores, el reglamento dice que bajar mucho la cabeza es juego peligroso.
> 
> P.D. ahora ha marcado el Betis y lo he celebrado casi como si fuera el Madrid. Ojalá acabe descendiendo ese equipo de rojos.



¿han dado imágenes de la mano del Valencia? en los reportajes que he visto na de na.


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo lo vi en el tweet de Piqué, en directo no, y no hicieron hincapié en ello.



Despistao que estoy, gracias por la foto. De esto no se hablará, se ha instalado tanta mierda de antimadrismo en los periolistos españoles que es la tónica habitual.


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 Ene 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> Yo sí que me acuerdo.
> 
> Real Madrid 0 - Bayern de Munich 1. Ida semifinales Champions 2000/01.
> 
> ...



En esa época Casillas estaba cuesta abajo, recuerdo que se le decía cantadillas.


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

El Sevilla empieza a ser molesto.


----------



## tururut12 (9 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> ese era el que paraba los penalties con los pies????



Sinceramente no me acuerdo pero no ne extrañaría.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> El Sevilla empieza a ser molesto.



El Sevilla lleva ya varios partidos que gana "uf". Si siguen asi, le pasará como al Barcelona, que habrá varios partidos que acabará no ganando.

Otra cosa es que estuviesemos en la jornada 30-32, donde da igual como ganes, pero estando en la 20-21, si el Sevilla no mejora, se acabará dejando bastantes puntos por el camino.

Por otro lado, si el que está a un partido de distancia es el Atleti o el Barcelona, sabes que hasta el final te va a dar guerra, del Sevilla esperas bajones. De momento no se han dado, de ahi esa "incomodidad".


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo también creo que Iker en su mejor momento fue mucho mejor que Curtoá.



no creo que haya existido nunca un portero mucho mejor que Courtois,mejor quizas,mucho mejor no.E Iker por descontado no…


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Sevilla lleva ya varios partidos que gana "uf". Si siguen asi, le pasará como al Barcelona, que habrá varios partidos que acabará no ganando.
> 
> Otra cosa es que estuviesemos en la jornada 30-32, donde da igual como ganes, pero estando en la 20-21, si el Sevilla no mejora, se acabará dejando bastantes puntos por el camino.
> 
> Por otro lado, si el que está a un partido de distancia es el Atleti o el Barcelona, sabes que hasta el final te va a dar guerra, del Sevilla esperas bajones. De momento no se han dado, de ahi esa "incomodidad".



No olvidemos adems que el Sevilla tambien dividira fuerzas en la competicion europea correspondiente. No sera tan exigente a nivel de calidad pero su plantilla no es larga


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Sevilla lleva ya varios partidos que gana "uf". Si siguen asi, le pasará como al Barcelona, que habrá varios partidos que acabará no ganando.
> 
> Otra cosa es que estuviesemos en la jornada 30-32, donde da igual como ganes, pero estando en la 20-21, si el Sevilla no mejora, se acabará dejando bastantes puntos por el camino.
> 
> Por otro lado, si el que está a un partido de distancia es el Atleti o el Barcelona, sabes que hasta el final te va a dar guerra, del Sevilla esperas bajones. De momento no se han dado, de ahi esa "incomodidad".



las segundas partes o última media hora se le hacen muy largas, le paso con el Madrid y con el Villareal, ya le ha pasado otros años. Otro equipo que a pesar de su gran Monchi perdió una plaza senior en el equipo, un tema que te tienes que enterar como va por youtube gracias agente como Ramón Alvarez porque nuestros grandes periodistas no tienen tiempo para explicarlo, es mejor hacer deporte sálvame de luxe.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (9 Ene 2022)

Cómo mola hablar de fútbol. Al final es un tema tan influido por tus propias vivencias, tus asociaciones de recuerdos, tus filias y fobias personales e inconscientes que es imposible (salvo en casos meridianamente claros) hablar de rankings de futbolistas.

Lo que sí se puede hacer es argumentar por qué, para uno, tal o cuál futbolista es mejor o peor que tal o cuál otro.

Para mí Courtois es ya, a pesar de sus escasos años en el Madrid y de su ausencia de Champions, el mejor portero de la historia de club. ¿Por qué? Por una razón subjetiva: nunca me gustaron los porteros heroicos y milagreros; me gustan los porteros burocráticos y funcionariales. Tíos que sabes que están ahí y que te hacen dos o tres paradas todos los partidos. No hace falta más. Ser portero es una de las posiciones más complejas y completas del fútbol. Tienes que ser bueno en el pase corto y excelente en el pase largo, tienes que tener grandes reflejos y ser muy bueno técnicamente, tienes que imponerte por alto y saber anticiparte a las jugadas. En todo ello (menos en los reflejos, que no los necesita tanto porque los suple con técnica y colocación) Courtois es mucho mejor que Casillas. Para mí no hay color. Siempre he preferido los porteros altos y sobrios, como Illgner o Buffon, a los más bajos y teatreros, como Casillas o Navas.

De los otros jugadores que habéis mencionado...para mí Luka Modric sí es el mejor centrocampista ofensivo de la historia del Madrid. El mejor centrocampista defensivo es Don Fernando Redondo.

A Míchel lo recuerdo como el mejor de la Quinta del Buitre, me encantaba de chaval y, hasta la llegada de Beckham, no vi a nadie centrar tan gloriosamente bien desde banda. Me pilló de muy chaval y es posible que lo tenga mitificado, pero es lo que recuerdo.

Entre Camavinga y Antonio Blanco no hay color. El francés es mucho mejor. Aún es una cabra loca y se le va la pinza, pero en cuanto coja un poquito de experiencia y madure más va a ser un escándalo. Blanco no pierde la pelota, pero tampoco arriesga. A mí me recuerda mucho a Pedri en ese sentido.

Y también estoy de acuerdo con el estancamiento de Valverde (y, añado, de Rodrygo). Espero que Ancelotti los pueda recuperar porque me gustan mucho los dos, pero no están progresando como deberían. Asensio, sin gustarme para nada su actitud, se ha asentado como un suplente importante en el equipo (nada más, pero nada menos).


----------



## cebollo (9 Ene 2022)

En una entrevista le leí a Quique Flores una cosa muy interesante. Decía que los porteros que se adornan animan al rival porque les hacen creer que están creando mucho peligro y se crecen.
El portero sobrio que desactiva sin despeinarse una gran jugada le come la moral al rival. Aparte de la seguridad que da a su defensa.

Explicaba que anímicamente es mucho mejor tener un portero sobrio y lo argumentaba bien.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (9 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Vaya sorteo, hay 3 partidazos supremos y luego cosas Paco como el Sporting - Cádiz o el Mallorca - Espanyol. Muy descompensado.
> 
> Nuestro partido obviamente es asequible, y más viendo lo que hemos librado.



Me guardo este post para cuando juguéis contra nosotros con los titulares reventados, a ver si nos podemos echar unas risas.

Soy Perico.



filets dijo:


> Bale dice que se retira del futbol
> Eso sí, el 30 de junio. No perdona ni un euro. Es catalan, no deberia contar como extracomunitario



Total, lo haéis hecho multimillonario y ha jugado tanto al golf en Madric que igual puede seguir ganando dinero con los palos.


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

Míchel, Sanchís y Martín Vázquez fueron los tres mejores centrocampistas que se han visto jugando juntos en el Madrid. (Sanchís empezó de centrocampista con Di Stefano). Tenían un nivel técnico brutal, se follan a Modric Kroos y Casinigro totalmente. Además el Buitre jugaba con su mismo rollo técnico y entre los cuatro eran un espectáculo, algo que ni CMK ni Redondo/Seedorf o Helguera/Makelele han alcanzado ni de lejos.

A los de la Quinta les falló que por entonces el Madrid era pobre y no llegaban para ganar en Europa, los siguientes de la 7ª a la 13ª han jugado con supercracks mundiales que han marcado las diferencias, pero el nivel técnico de Míchel, Martín Vázquez y Sanchis no se ha visto nada igual en el Bernabéu, y solo hay que mirar la brutal cantidad de goles y asistencias de Míchel que jugando de interior derecho supera de largo a Figo, Zidane, y muchos otros. A Modric se lo funde por completo. Modric es un baldositas de fútbol-sala. Ni asiste ni marca, es bueno reteniendo con técnica y trabaja mucho en defensa, pero por ejemplo Chavi Céspet en su mismo puesto fue un millón de veces mejor.

Míchel acabó muy mal porque se ganó la antipatía de la gente porque le silbaban. Al Buitre nunca le silbaban cuando decayó igual o más.

Míchel fue mejor que Modric y ahí están las estadísticas. De hecho lo fichamos tirado de precio de un Tottenham que es un hueso vendiendo. Ha tenido mucha suerte por jugar con Cristiano Bale y Benzema como Kroos y Case, igual de reguleros. Sin Cristiano no son nadie, un desastre.


----------



## filets (9 Ene 2022)

Jódete niña
Mbappé es NUESTRO
AVREEEE


----------



## filets (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Míchel, Sanchís y Martín Vázquez fueron los tres mejores centrocampistas que se han visto jugando juntos en el Madrid. (Sanchís empezó de centrocampista con Di Stefano). Tenían un nivel técnico brutal, se follan a Modric Kroos y Casinigro totalmente. Además el Buitre jugaba con su mismo rollo técnico y entre los cuatro eran un espectáculo, algo que ni CMK ni Redondo/Seedorf o Helguera/Makelele han alcanzado ni de lejos.
> 
> A los de la Quinta les falló que por entonces el Madrid era pobre y no llegaban para ganar en Europa, los siguientes de la 7ª a la 13ª han jugado con supercracks mundiales que han marcado las diferencias, pero el nivel técnico de Míchel, Martín Vázquez y Sanchis no se ha visto nada igual en el Bernabéu, y solo hay que mirar la brutal cantidad de goles y asistencias de Míchel que jugando de interior derecho supera de largo a Figo, Zidane, y muchos otros. A Modric se lo funde por completo. Modric es un baldositas de fútbol-sala. Ni asiste ni marca, es bueno reteniendo con técnica y trabaja mucho en defensa, pero por ejemplo Chavi Céspet en su mismo puesto fue un millón de veces mejor.
> 
> ...



Mira macho
El año del PSV eramos el mejor equipo de Europa y solo el sinvergüenza del árbitro impidió que ganasemos esa copa de europa


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> El Sevilla empieza a ser molesto.



gol de mañaco mir ,pero como no es MORO O negro del barca lucho no lo convocara


----------



## filets (9 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> gol de mañaco mir ,pero como no es MORO O negro del barca lucho no lo convocara



Ya veras cuando convoque a FT porque se folla a pelito a su hija.... sin estar inscrito


----------



## Roedr (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Míchel, Sanchís y Martín Vázquez fueron los tres mejores centrocampistas que se han visto jugando juntos en el Madrid. (Sanchís empezó de centrocampista con Di Stefano). Tenían un nivel técnico brutal, se follan a Modric Kroos y Casinigro totalmente. Además el Buitre jugaba con su mismo rollo técnico y entre los cuatro eran un espectáculo, algo que ni CMK ni Redondo/Seedorf o Helguera/Makelele han alcanzado ni de lejos.
> 
> A los de la Quinta les falló que por entonces el Madrid era pobre y no llegaban para ganar en Europa, los siguientes de la 7ª a la 13ª han jugado con supercracks mundiales que han marcado las diferencias, pero el nivel técnico de Míchel, Martín Vázquez y Sanchis no se ha visto nada igual en el Bernabéu, y solo hay que mirar la brutal cantidad de goles y asistencias de Míchel que jugando de interior derecho supera de largo a Figo, Zidane, y muchos otros. A Modric se lo funde por completo. Modric es un baldositas de fútbol-sala. Ni asiste ni marca, es bueno reteniendo con técnica y trabaja mucho en defensa, pero por ejemplo Chavi Céspet en su mismo puesto fue un millón de veces mejor.
> 
> ...



gran post, yo era un crío, pero es no es la primera vez que leo/escucho eso, que el Madrid de la Quinta del Buitre ha practicado el mejor fútbol que se ha visto desde entonces.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Ene 2022)

Yo no sé qué tienen en la cabeza los árbitros españoles,como se le puede anular ese gol al Villareal por una mano que no influye lo más mínimo,y que de ser mano le habrá rozado una uña...y encima después de verlo en el var,delirante.

La mano de Lemar si era penalti claro porque además de separada del cuerpo corta un tiro que iba a puerta


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Ene 2022)

No hay más que ver algún vídeo de esos que circulan por YouTube con partidos de la epoca,con el nivel de intensidad que jugaban montones de jugadores actuales podrían entrar ahí con 40 años sin problema.


----------



## tururut12 (9 Ene 2022)

filets dijo:


> Mira macho
> El año del PSV eramos el mejor equipo de Europa y solo el sinvergüenza del árbitro impidió que ganasemos esa copa de europa



Filets, yo vi el partido de vuelta por televisión y no me acuerdo que hubiera en el mismo ninguna jugada polémica (penaltis no pitados, expulsiones o goles anulados) excepto que el colegiado no añadió tiempo suplementario, ¡ni un solo segundo!, pero no creo que por ese motivo el Real perdiera la Copa de Europa.
Se perdió la eliminatoria porque en la ida Buyo estuvo poco acertado en un disparo en semifallo del jugador del PSV que fue gol y, en la vuelta, tanto Butragueño como Hugo Sánchez fallaron cuatro ocasiones de gol. Dos muy claras en la primera parte: al principio de la primera parte el Buitre falló una ocasión muy clara y luego Hugo Sánchez otra al final de la primera parte. En los últimos 10 minutos me acuerdo que el portero despejó un cabezazo del Buitre a la base del poste, luego otro cabezazo del Buitre
lo sacó un defensa bajo la línea de gol y ya al final el portero despejó un remate de chilena de Hugo Sánchez que se cantaba como gol. Los holandeses jugaron casi todo el partido a la defensiva y solo al inicio de la segunda parte dispusieron de dos claras ocasiones: un tiro raso que despejó Buyo y lugo dió en el poste y luego enbun contraataque mortal que el jugador del PSV, después de regatear al portero, tiró fuera.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (9 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> gran post, yo era un crío, pero es no es la primera vez que leo/escucho eso, que el Madrid de la Quinta del Buitre ha practicado el mejor fútbol que se ha visto desde entonces.



En su momento arrasaban en España. Casi todos los partidos eran goleadas, y dando espectáculo. En Europa ya no. Luego les coincidió con el Milán en su época gloriosa y les ganaba siempre. Era frustrante ver como caían una y otra vez en el fuera de juego de los italianos.

La putada es cuando tú eres muy bueno, pero coincides en el tiempo con otro tan bueno como tú o mejor, y ganas menos de lo que podías haber ganado en otras circunstancias.


----------



## tururut12 (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Míchel, Sanchís y Martín Vázquez fueron los tres mejores centrocampistas que se han visto jugando juntos en el Madrid. (Sanchís empezó de centrocampista con Di Stefano). Tenían un nivel técnico brutal, se follan a Modric Kroos y Casinigro totalmente. Además el Buitre jugaba con su mismo rollo técnico y entre los cuatro eran un espectáculo, algo que ni CMK ni Redondo/Seedorf o Helguera/Makelele han alcanzado ni de lejos.
> 
> A los de la Quinta les falló que por entonces el Madrid era pobre y no llegaban para ganar en Europa, los siguientes de la 7ª a la 13ª han jugado con supercracks mundiales que han marcado las diferencias, pero el nivel técnico de Míchel, Martín Vázquez y Sanchis no se ha visto nada igual en el Bernabéu, y solo hay que mirar la brutal cantidad de goles y asistencias de Míchel que jugando de interior derecho supera de largo a Figo, Zidane, y muchos otros. A Modric se lo funde por completo. Modric es un baldositas de fútbol-sala. Ni asiste ni marca, es bueno reteniendo con técnica y trabaja mucho en defensa, pero por ejemplo Chavi Céspet en su mismo puesto fue un millón de veces mejor.
> 
> ...



Al Real Madrid de la Quinta del Buitre le falló la fortuna en momentos decisivos, que prefirió favorecer al PSV y al AC Milan.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Ene 2022)

Recuerdo que la semana pasada llame porterazo al del Getafe,joder con que tremenda cantada ha regalado un gol al Sevilla...


----------



## cebollo (9 Ene 2022)

En el fútbol es muy importante el juego aéreo a balón parado y tener algún delantero rápido. Son las dos cosas que te pueden dar un gol aunque estés jugando mal o siendo inferior. Y algún día vas a ser inferior, nadie juega muy bien siempre. 

Los de la Quinta ni eran rápidos ni cabeceaban bien. El día malo no había ninguna opción.Tendillo o Sanchis metían algún de cabeza cada 6 meses pero no eran Ramos. Aún así, con un poco de suerte en los sorteos podrían haber jugado un par de finales. Pero no las hubieran ganado, tenían un punto cenizo.


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> En el fútbol es muy importante el juego aéreo a balón parado y tener algún delantero rápido. Son las dos cosas que te pueden dar un gol aunque estés jugando mal o siendo inferior. Y algún día vas a ser inferior, nadie juega muy bien siempre.
> 
> Los de la Quinta ni eran rápidos ni cabeceaban bien. El día malo no había ninguna opción.Tendillo o Sanchis metían algún de cabeza cada 6 meses pero no eran Ramos. Aún así, con un poco de suerte en los sorteos podrían haber jugado un par de finales. *Pero no las hubieran ganado, tenían un punto cenizo.*



Tan punto cenizo como Modric, Kroos y Casemiro que sin Cristiano llevan dos octavos y unas semis. Al menos la Quinta llegó tres veces seguidas a semis. Estos sin Cristiano son una banda.


----------



## tururut12 (9 Ene 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> En su momento arrasaban en España. Casi todos los partidos eran goleadas, y dando espectáculo. En Europa ya no. Luego les coincidió con el Milán en su época gloriosa y les ganaba siempre. Era frustrante ver como caían una y otra vez en el fuera de juego de los italianos.
> 
> La putada es cuando tú eres muy bueno, pero coincides en el tiempo con otro tan bueno como tú o mejor, y ganas menos de lo que podías haber ganado en otras circunstancias.



Los italianos tuvieron suerte, muchísima suerte. En esa edición que golearon al Real por 5 a 0, debieron ser eliminados en octavos por el Estrella Roja. En la ida, en San Siro, empataron a 1 y, en la vuelta, en Belgrado, en el minuto 60, los italianos estaban perdiendo 1 a 0 y jugaban con uno menos. La cosa pintaba muy mal pero ese día había niebla y al inicio de la segunda parte se hizo muy densa y el árbitro decidió suspender el partido. En esa época según reglamento de la UEFA si se suspendía un encuentro por causas climatológicas o de otra índole, a las 48 h. se jugaba un nuevo partido comenzando desde el inicio a 0-0. Se jugó un nuevo partido, empataron a uno y en la tanda de penaltis se clasificó para cuartos el AC Milan. En esa eliminatoria, aparte del milagro de la niebla, tuvo que sudar tinta china para eliminar a los serbios.

En la temporada 1989-90 el AC Milan eliminó de nuevo al Real Madrid esta vez en octavos. En la ida el Real perdió 2 a 0 en San Siro y en la vuelta, aunque ganó 1 a 0, fue eliminado. En la ida la actuación arbitral perjudicó al conjunto merengue porque le pitaron un penalti en contra cuando la falta era claramente fuera del área.

Por lo que respecta a la táctica del fuera de juego que practicaba con la defensa adelantada el AC Milan, es cierto que desquiciaba a los jugadores rivales porque era una novedad y, además, en esa época se beneficiaban losnitalianos que los jueces de línea marcaban siempre fuera de juego aunque el jugador no interviniera en la jugada.


----------



## cebollo (9 Ene 2022)

Hay mucho mito con la copa de Europa del 88 pero en 2012 caímos en semis por penaltis, estuvimos más cerca y con mejor equipo. Y en semis de 2003 Figo falló un penalty en el momento clave.

El equipo de la Quinta fue cenizo, les tangaron en Tenerife, con la selección tampoco tuvieron suerte. Schuster ya en el Barsa perdió una final de Copa de Europa.


----------



## tururut12 (9 Ene 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> En el fútbol es muy importante el juego aéreo a balón parado y tener algún delantero rápido. Son las dos cosas que te pueden dar un gol aunque estés jugando mal o siendo inferior. Y algún día vas a ser inferior, nadie juega muy bien siempre.
> 
> Los de la Quinta ni eran rápidos ni cabeceaban bien. El día malo no había ninguna opción.Tendillo o Sanchis metían algún de cabeza cada 6 meses pero no eran Ramos. Aún así, con un poco de suerte en los sorteos podrían haber jugado un par de finales. Pero no las hubieran ganado, tenían un punto cenizo.



En efecto, no habían buenos rematadores de cabeza (bueno estaba Santillana, que fue de los mejores, pero ya estaba en el ocaso). Contra el PSV, en esa eliminatoria, quizás se lanzaron 20 saques de esquina sin poder marcar gol. En esa eliminatoria y en esa quinta faltó un especialista en faltas directas. Luego lo solucionaron al contratar a Schuster pero si lo hubieran tenido antes la historia podría haber sido diferente.


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Ene 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (9 Ene 2022)

Y otro ridículo más del PSG en liga, estoy deseando que vuelva ya la Champions

Y Mouriño perdido en la liga italiana y les ha levantado la Juve los 3 pvntos


----------



## JimTonic (9 Ene 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>




ronaldo el gordo decia que para tirar a un portero abajo solo habia que mover un poco la cintura


este es el mejor gol que he visto en mucho tiempo, el vini es un autentico cuchillo


ahora no rompais el momento que estoy viendo la nueva de cazafantasmas


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> ronaldo el gordo decia que para tirar a un portero abajo solo habia que mover un poco la cintura
> 
> 
> este es el mejor gol que he visto en mucho tiempo, el vini es un autentico cuchillo
> ...



Pero si se le va el balón delante de los centrales y luego se lo lleva de carambola que le viene rebotado del central, Blacki ¿qué coño el mejor gol? 

Tiene una potra que te cagas porque rebota en el central y le queda a huevo para fusilar

Y los 2 centrales como 2 papanatas sin despejar


----------



## JimTonic (9 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pero si se le va el balón delante de los centrales y luego se lo lleva de carambola que le viene rebotado del central, Blacki ¿qué coño el mejor gol?
> 
> Tiene una potra que te cagas porque rebota en el central y le queda a huevo para fusilar
> 
> Y los 2 centrales como 2 papanatas sin despejar



es el cuarto gol increible que marca y te quedas con cara de gilipollas pensando joder que suerte ha tenido sino se hanmovido


te acuerdas del primer gol que marco en la liga y todo el mundo diciendo que era pase fallido y a los dos dias marco otro gol igual


yo antes pensaba que era potra ahora ya me ha ce dudar el cabronazo


----------



## Roedr (9 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> es el cuarto gol increible que marca y te quedas con cara de gilipollas pensando joder que suerte ha tenido sino se hanmovido
> 
> 
> te acuerdas del primer gol que marco en la liga y todo el mundo diciendo que era pase fallido y a los dos dias marco otro gol igual
> ...



así es, cuando pasa más de una vez no puede ser potra. Me pasa igual, cuanto más lo miro más increíble me parece. Sin duda uno de los mejores goles de la temporada, al nivel de los mayores magos del fútbol.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (9 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> gol de mañaco mir ,pero como no es MORO O negro del barca lucho no lo convocara



Es un jugadorazo eh. Cuando jugamos contra el Huesca fue un dolor de huevos como pocos.

Hace 1 mes los del Atlético se reían por no sé qué de que Cunha era mejor.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (10 Ene 2022)




----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Ene 2022)

alguno en el hilo del atleti opinaba que la anulacion del gol no se podia discutir,este no se ha enterado.


----------



## tururut12 (10 Ene 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Hay mucho mito con la copa de Europa del 88 pero en 2012 caímos en semis por penaltis, estuvimos más cerca y con mejor equipo. Y en semis de 2003 Figo falló un penalty en el momento clave.
> 
> El equipo de la Quinta fue cenizo, les tangaron en Tenerife, con la selección tampoco tuvieron suerte. Schuster ya en el Barsa perdió una final de Copa de Europa.



Y antes. En general, la década de los 80 y principios de los 90 el equipo blanco estaba gafado. Y no solamente la Quinta del Buitre. Los García, Del Bosque, Santillana, Gallego y Juanito estaban gafados a partir de 1981. No se ganó la Liga porque la Real marcó en el último suspiro, se pierde la Copa de Europa de 1981 en los últimos 7 minutos, se pierden al final todas las competiciones de la temporada 1982/83. Un desastre absoluto. Solo se consigue en Europa ganar las UEFA de las temporadas 84/85 y 85/86.


----------



## qbit (10 Ene 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Podemos decir ya que Courtois es el mejor portero de la historia del Real Madrid o todavia no?
> 
> Porque Courtois es el mejor portero de la historia del Real Madrid.



No, no puedes. Primero, porque esas cosas se hacen cuando haya terminado su carrera en el club. Segundo, porque sólo va a estar en total una parte de su carrera total en el Madrid. Es como Figo o Laudrup que estuvieron poco tiempo y más en equipos rivales. Tercero, porque es absurdo comparar porteros de distintos equipos históricos, distintos compañeros en defensa y distintos rivales. Cuarto, porque la memoria se pierde y se olvida el pasado y parece que el presente es lo mejor. Quinto, porque no ha jugado la cantidad de partidazos que porteros del pasado sí jugaron ganando ligas y Copaeuropas en abundancia. Y sexto, porque es innecesario y no se deben hacer esas afirmaciones. Puedes decir que es el mejor del presente, y hablar del mejor equipo con los mejores jugadores de cada época, pero ningunear a los campeones del pasado ni es elegante ni es adecuado ni se puede hacer en justicia.


----------



## Manero (10 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> así es, cuando pasa más de una vez no puede ser potra. Me pasa igual, cuanto más lo miro más increíble me parece. Sin duda uno de los mejores goles de la temporada, al nivel de los mayores magos del fútbol.



Julio Salinas marcaba muchos así, y si es potra. Tanto Salinas en su época como Vini ahora van tan descontrolados que provocan que los defensas no sepan que están haciendo y acaban marcando muchos goles como el de Vinicius ayer.

Que Vinicius haya pasado de no enchufarla ni a puerta vacía a marcar tantos goles se explica en gran parte por la suerte. Y no todas las temporadas tendrá la suerte que está teniendo en esta así pues disfrutad el momento que no se repetirá.


----------



## Roedr (10 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Julio Salinas marcaba muchos así, y si es potra. Tanto Salinas en su época como Vini ahora van tan descontrolados que provocan que los defensas no sepan que están haciendo y acaban marcando muchos goles como el de Vinicius ayer.
> 
> Que Vinicius haya pasado de no enchufarla ni a puerta vacía a marcar tantos goles se explica en gran parte por la suerte. Y no todas las temporadas tendrá la suerte que está teniendo en esta así pues disfrutad el momento que no se repetirá.



ese tipo de suerte recurrente no existe, y Salinas no marcaba muchos así porque no marcaba na', que tío más malo, sólo embocaba con Remedio Cervantes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Julio Salinas marcaba muchos así, y si es potra. Tanto Salinas en su época como Vini ahora van tan descontrolados que provocan que los defensas no sepan que están haciendo y acaban marcando muchos goles como el de Vinicius ayer.
> 
> Que Vinicius haya pasado de no enchufarla ni a puerta vacía a marcar tantos goles se explica en gran parte por la suerte. Y no todas las temporadas tendrá la suerte que está teniendo en esta así pues disfrutad el momento que no se repetirá.




Todavía tengo pesadillas con el jofruta ese contra Italia, con el control ese ortopédico y como la caga...


----------



## Manero (10 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ese tipo de suerte recurrente no existe, y Salinas no marcaba muchos así porque no marcaba na', que tío más malo, sólo embocaba con Remedio Cervantes.



Datos de partidos de La Liga según transfermarkt:

Julio Salinas: 152 goles en 417 partidos (0,36 goles por partido)
Vinicius: 19 goles en 102 partidos (0,19 goles por partido)

Salinas era muy patoso pero marcaba sus goles. Vinicius es rápido y tiene desborde en velocidad pero la suerte que está teniendo esta temporada de cara a portería no lo vuelve a repetir en su vida. Si Florentino fuera listo lo vendería ahora porque no volverá a tener tanto valor de mercado.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Tan punto cenizo como Modric, Kroos y Casemiro que sin Cristiano llevan dos octavos y unas semis. Al menos la Quinta llegó tres veces seguidas a semis. Estos sin Cristiano son una banda.



Es muy difícil juzgar a la Quinta del Buitre con la perspectiva actual. La sentencia Bosman y la ampliación de la Champions a segundos, terceros y hasta cuartos cambia mucho el panorama en demasiados sentidos distintos.

Pero decir que Modric, Kroos y Casemiro son una banda es como decir que el Partenón es una choza. Alguna verdad atemporal sí queda.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Datos de partidos de La Liga según transfermarkt:
> 
> Julio Salinas: 152 goles en 417 partidos (0,36 goles por partido)
> Vinicius: 19 goles en 102 partidos (0,19 goles por partido)
> ...



Si has visto jugar a Salinas, te supongo cierta edad y muchas horas de fútbol. Si a pesar de estas horas de fútbol ves a jugar a Vinicius y dices "eso es potra, que lo vendan ya" es que tienes un tumor en el cerebro que te ha afectado el raciocinio. Lo siento mucho, no encuentro otra explicación, espero que sea benigno.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (10 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Si has visto jugar a Salinas, te supongo cierta edad y muchas horas de fútbol. Si a pesar de estas horas de fútbol ves a jugar a Vinicius y dices "eso es potra, que lo vendan ya" es que tienes un tumor en el cerebro que te ha afectado el raciocinio. Lo siento mucho, no encuentro otra explicación, espero que sea benigno.



Manero ya ha sido diagnosticado en varias ocasiones, esté usted tranquilo, no sufre de cáncer.

Manero sufre de "culerdismo severo".

Lo que le provoca cierta problemática a la hora de hablar de fútbol:
- Jamás puede decir algo bueno del Real Madrid o de un jugador del Real Madrid
- Los árbitros siempre favorecen al Madrid
- Pep es el mejor entrenador de la historia del fútbol
- Cruyff inventó el fútbol
- Todos en la Masia son futuros Golden boy
Etc...

Ya sabe usted que suele opinar y decir el culé medio, pues todos esos, sufren de "culerdismo severo" como nuestro entrañable Manero.

Al menos Manero suele ser educado, argumenta y es divertido tenerle por aquí.


----------



## cebollo (10 Ene 2022)

Salinas era un Mariano o un Luuk de Jong. En un fútbol pos Bosman no hubiera jugado en un equipo grande o hubiera sido suplente del suplente. Era peor que Morata.

Creo que no somos capaces de calibrar lo malo que era el pacofutbol español entre 1965 y 1995. Con muy pocos extranjeros Granero hubiera sido titular en el Real Madrid 10 años. Y Bartra en el Barcelona.


----------



## Manero (10 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Si has visto jugar a Salinas, te supongo cierta edad y muchas horas de fútbol. Si a pesar de estas horas de fútbol ves a jugar a Vinicius y dices "eso es potra, que lo vendan ya" es que tienes un tumor en el cerebro que te ha afectado el raciocinio. Lo siento mucho, no encuentro otra explicación, espero que sea benigno.



Vinicius es infintamente mejor futbolista que Salinas eso lo ve hasta un niño de 1 año. Julio Salinas era cómico verle regatear, dar un pase en corto ya le daba problemas y hacer un pase en largo era ciencia ficción para él. Pero incomprensiblemente tenía gol, y mucho para el poco talento que tenía.

Y Vinicius por muy talentoso que sea, no tiene gol!!! Esta temporada se está produciendo una alineación planetaria irrepetible que provoca que acaben en gol cosas como las de ayer, pero cuando vuelva la normalidad volverá el Vinicius de 3 goles en Liga por temporada. Por eso repito que si alguien en el Madrid fuera listo aprovecharía el momento para venderlo este verano, y más si llega Mbappe a jugar en su posición.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (10 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> gran post, yo era un crío, pero es no es la primera vez que leo/escucho eso, que el Madrid de la Quinta del Buitre ha practicado el mejor fútbol que se ha visto desde entonces.



Pero no ganaron nada.

El Madrid ha tenido grandes equipos y ha practicado un gran *fúcbol *muchas veces.

A mí, personalmente, el Madric aquel que ganó la Copa de Europa con Anelka, posiblemente es del que mejor recuerdo tengo, a pesar de todos los problemas y los follones, y también lo mal que lo hicieron en liga. Con Anelka incluido, que en la final se arremangó para defender lo que no estaba escrito (aunque luego se quejara diciendo que él no estaba para eso y lo largaran por eso, por gilipollas, y por 1000 cosas más). 

Eso fue en el 99 ... y los importantes eran:

Illgner y Casillas en la portería.
Hierro - Sanchís - Helguera - Karanka - Julio césar - Roberto Carlos - Iván Campo - Karembeu (estaba todavía?)
Seedorf - Guti - Mac Manaman - Geremi - Savio 
Morientes - Anelka - Baúl - (Etoo LOL)

Y el equipo de la 97-98 (hasta con Amavisca y el mítico Canabal, que sólo marcaba en el PC Fúcbol xD) también.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (10 Ene 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Salinas era un Mariano o un Luuk de Jong. En un fútbol pos Bosman no hubiera jugado en un equipo grande o hubiera sido suplente del suplente. Era peor que Morata.
> 
> Creo que no somos capaces de calibrar lo malo que era el pacofutbol español entre 1965 y 1995. Con muy pocos extranjeros Granero hubiera sido titular en el Real Madrid 10 años. Y Bartra en el Barcelona.



En cualquier caso creo que seria mas justo compararlo con otras ligas en la misma epoca.
No olvidemos que por ejemplo, entre 1965 y 1995 varias veces equipos españoles se meten en finales europeas, ya fuera en la de Uropa, en la Recopa o en la Uefa, ganando algunas finales de ellas. A la hora de comparar jugadores o equipos (o ligas) con tanto tiempo de distancia creo que hay que tener en cuenta que muchos factores cambian y una comparacion a pelo quiza es injusta.

El otro dia Broncano hizo una entrevista a Aspas y le dice...eres el maximo goleador de la historia del Celta...y dice Aspas muy modesto, no a ver esta el historico (nosequien) delante que hizo tantos goles en los sesenta... Y el tal Broncano hizo un xomentario desmereciendo el futbol de esa epoca.... Y la verdad que me parecio una catetada adanista por su parte. Alguna gente no cae en la cuenta que antes ni habia la profesionalizacion de ahora, ni los medicos, ni la preparacion fisica...ni la protecion arbitral de ahora y pegaban unaa hostias como panes...y aun asi habia los que destacaban como goleadores....

Nos puede gustar mas un futbol que otro pero restar meritosme parece un error


----------



## DRIDMA (10 Ene 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Salinas era un Mariano o un Luuk de Jong. En un fútbol pos Bosman no hubiera jugado en un equipo grande o hubiera sido suplente del suplente. Era peor que Morata.
> 
> Creo que no somos capaces de calibrar lo malo que era el pacofutbol español entre 1965 y 1995. Con muy pocos extranjeros Granero hubiera sido titular en el Real Madrid 10 años. Y Bartra en el Barcelona.



Ya hubuese querido Salinas el despliegue físico y velocidad de Mariano, otra cosa es la puntería.


----------



## filets (10 Ene 2022)

Lo de MEDIAPRO es de cárcel
Ayer Pedrerol pidiendo a los espectadores si alguien habia grabado desde la grada la jugada de Puccini para ver si era dentro del area
Para ver el GOLAZO de Vini Jr tmb hay que recurrir a twitter porque la caverna dice que fue de rebote


Oscar Lago esta INCUMPLIENDO el contrato. No les da a sus clientes lo que han contratado. Secuestrando repeticiones para hacer daño al madrid


----------



## The Replicant (10 Ene 2022)

filets dijo:


> Lo de MEDIAPRO es de cárcel
> Ayer Pedrerol pidiendo a los espectadores si alguien habia grabado desde la grada la jugada de Puccini para ver si era dentro del area
> Para ver el GOLAZO de Vini Jr tmb hay que recurrir a twitter porque la caverna dice que fue de rebote
> 
> ...



pues parecia que era un error de los centrales pero desde aquí se ve claro que es mérito de Vini


----------



## xilebo (10 Ene 2022)

*Munuera Montero arbitrará el Clásico de Supercopa entre Real Madrid y Barcelona*

José Luis *Munuera Montero* es el árbitro designado para dirigir el *Barcelona-Real Madrid*de semifinales de la *Supercopa de España *que se disputará el miércoles en Riad. 

El colegiado andaluz aún no ha dirigido esta temporada ni a Real Madrid ni a Barcelona y el de *Arabia Saudí *será el primer Clásico que dirija en su carrera. 

El *Comité Técnico de Árbitros *tiene confianza en él y en su progresión y la temporada pasada se le confió el decisivo *Real Madrid-Villarreal *de la última jornada de Liga, con el título en juego.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Ene 2022)

que risas ayer viendo el chiringuito. Estaba la marabunta antimadridista con el tema del penalti a casemiro dando la trisca de que el madrid hacía siempre lo mismo y aparece paco buyo con la imagen del jugador del valencia dando el balon con la mano dentro del area

después todas las putas ratas antimadridistas (valencia, cerdilla, patéticas y culerdas calladas como putas


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (10 Ene 2022)

Los de enfrente han renovado a Umtiti hasta 2026 para poder inscribir a Ferrán


----------



## Manero (10 Ene 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Manero ya ha sido diagnosticado en varias ocasiones, esté usted tranquilo, no sufre de cáncer.
> 
> Manero sufre de "culerdismo severo".
> 
> ...



Vaya un madridista con sentido del humor dentro de este hilo de merengues amargados, se agradece ver algún madridista así aunque en buen humor aún te superan @Obiwanchernobil y @filets filetes, grandes mitos merengues del troleo y la ironía. 

Pero quería decir algo sobre el gol de Vinicius de ayer:

-Vinicius controla mal y se le va largo el balón
-el defensa negro intenta despejar el balón pero golpea al aire y se le queda la pelota enredada entre las piernas
-Vinicius mete la pierna con tan buena fortuna que toca balón y este se le queda encarado de cara a portería
-solo ante el portero Vinicius define bien, algo de mérito si le doy ahí

Y ante un gol de churro así no paro de leer a foreros opinar que es una genialidad de Vinicius y uno de los mejores goles del año, cuando es el típico gol que hacía Julio Salinas marcando a trompicones.... Seguro que el que sufre culerdismo soy yo? o las alucinaciones colectivas de foreros con este gol no son sino un reflejo de un "merenguismo severo"?

Por cierto Maestroscuro cansino deja de citarme que te tengo en el ignore desde la última vez que me insultaste hace semanas. Cuando tengas educación ya si eso te saco pero a tu edad dificilmente vas a aprender ya de eso.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Ene 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Los de enfrente han renovado a Umtiti hasta 2026 para poder inscribir a Ferrán




brutal


----------



## pepitoburbujas (10 Ene 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Los de enfrente han renovado a Umtiti hasta 2026 para poder inscribir a Ferrán



Pues es verdad! Pensaba que sería un troleo pero no.

Curiosa forma de proceder: lo que iba a cobrar en año y medio, se lo baja un 10%, y pasará a cobrarlo repartido hasta 20*2*6.

Podemos hacer lo mismo con Bale: le renovamos por 20 años más, pagándole lo mismo que iba a cobrar hasta junio en esos 20 años.


----------



## xilebo (10 Ene 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Los de enfrente han renovado a Umtiti hasta 2026 para poder inscribir a Ferrán



Laporta es un genio


----------



## filets (10 Ene 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Pues es verdad! Pensaba que sería un troleo pero no.
> 
> Curiosa forma de proceder: lo que iba a cobrar en año y medio, se lo baja un 10%, y pasará a cobrarlo repartido hasta 2016.
> 
> Podemos hacer lo mismo con Bale: le renovamos por 20 años más, pagándole lo mismo que iba a cobrar hasta junio en esos 20 años.



Laporta ha inventado la maquina del tiempo


----------



## pepitoburbujas (10 Ene 2022)

filets dijo:


> Laporta ha inventado la maquina del tiempo



 pues estoy por creérmelo también, mirustec XD,

ya edito y corrijo, que luego igual alguno se lo cree tb


----------



## filets (10 Ene 2022)

Umtiti quiere jugar el mundial
El bajarse la ficha alargando el contrato hace posible que se vaya cedido a otro equipo
Ya podria el Madrid hacer algo parecido con
Marcelo
Isco
Bale
Hazard


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (10 Ene 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Pues es verdad! Pensaba que sería un troleo pero no.
> 
> Curiosa forma de proceder: lo que iba a cobrar en año y medio, se lo baja un 10%, y pasará a cobrarlo repartido hasta 20*2*6.
> 
> Podemos hacer lo mismo con Bale: le renovamos por 20 años más, pagándole lo mismo que iba a cobrar hasta junio en esos 20 años.



Esos números no se lo creen ni ellos.

Se habrá bajado un poco el sueldo y ya, pero no un 75%. Sobre todo porque en verano estaban llorando porque no se quería bajar 1 duro.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Datos de partidos de La Liga según transfermarkt:
> 
> Julio Salinas: 152 goles en 417 partidos (0,36 goles por partido)
> Vinicius: 19 goles en 102 partidos (0,19 goles por partido)



Por cierto, adivina de quién son estos números en sus tres primeras temporadas en un club grande: 18 goles en 95 partidos (0'19 goles por partido).


----------



## tururut12 (10 Ene 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Pero no ganaron nada.
> 
> El Madrid ha tenido grandes equipos y ha practicado un gran *fúcbol *muchas veces.
> 
> ...



Hombre te has pasado. Ganaron 5 ligas consecutivas, 1 Copa de la UEFA y 1 Copa del Rey y en Copa de Europa llegaron a jugar tres semifinales seguidas. Les faltó suerte en Europa, que siempre es necesaria.


----------



## road runner (10 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Julio Salinas marcaba muchos así, y si es potra. Tanto Salinas en su época como Vini ahora van tan descontrolados que provocan que los defensas no sepan que están haciendo y acaban marcando muchos goles como el de Vinicius ayer.
> 
> Que Vinicius haya pasado de no enchufarla ni a puerta vacía a marcar tantos goles se explica en gran parte por la suerte. Y no todas las temporadas tendrá la suerte que está teniendo en esta así pues disfrutad el momento que no se repetirá.



¡Julio Salinas!

Julio Salinas, dice.


----------



## Manero (10 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Por cierto, adivina de quién son estos números en sus tres primeras temporadas en un club grande: 18 goles en 95 partidos (0'19 goles por partido).



Sorprendeme, pero estamos hablando de un delantero como Vinicius, no me lo compares con medios o defensas.

Y por cierto, esta es la cuarta temporada de Vini en el Madrid. Si nos centramos en sus tres primeras temporadas en el Madrid: 7 goles en 82 partidos (0'09 goles por partido).


----------



## road runner (10 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Y Vinicius por muy talentoso que sea, no tiene gol!!! Esta temporada se está produciendo una alineación planetaria irrepetible ...



Lan inyectao el blutú ese, luego le han irradiao con el 5G, para ancenderle el magnatismo y al joputa se le pega el balón al pié, como las acucharillas al tio Mariano.

Asin cualequiera.

Jo.


----------



## road runner (10 Ene 2022)

filets dijo:


> Lo de MEDIAPRO es de cárcel
> Ayer Pedrerol pidiendo a los espectadores si alguien habia grabado desde la grada la jugada de Puccini para ver si era dentro del area
> Para ver el GOLAZO de Vini Jr tmb hay que recurrir a twitter porque la caverna dice que fue de rebote
> 
> ...



De rebote dice el planetario...
Hay que joderse y amar a Dios.
Vaya jugadón.

Ah, no, no era el culé planetario, era el cholista barulleiro.
Tal cual.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Sorprendeme, pero estamos hablando de un delantero como Vinicius, no me lo compares con medios o defensas.
> 
> Y por cierto, esta es la cuarta temporada de Vini en el Madrid. Si nos centramos en sus tres primeras temporadas en el Madrid: 7 goles en 82 partidos (0'09 goles por partido).



Empieza por C y termina por R7.

Y lo de las tres temporadas en el Madrid es un un poco trampa, en el Flamengo metió 11 goles en 50 partidos, que para un chaval de 16-17 años que era suplente no está nada mal por mucho que sea el Flamengo. Y en el Castilla jugó 5 partidos, metió 4 goles y fue tal abuso (con 18 años, jugando contra hombres hechos y derechos) que lo subieron al primer equipo inmediatamente.

No digo que Vinicius vaya a meter 50 goles al año, pero hay jugadores que un buen día rompen en cracks y ya no miran atrás. Si Vinicius hubiese sido un negado cara al gol toda su vida, pues igual te acepto que esto es una anomalía estadística. Pero al chaval se le veía venir desde que se estallaba los granos frente al espejo, simplemente le ha costado un par de años aprender a meter goles en Primera División.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Ene 2022)

Lo mas importante para el Madrid hoy dia es vigilar el estado fisico de sus jugadores, Ancelotti tiene que empezar a rotar en liga e ir controlando la ventaja.


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 Ene 2022)

road runner dijo:


> De rebote dice el planetario...
> Hay que joderse y amar a Dios.
> Vaya jugadón.
> 
> ...



Si lo hubiese hecho el niño las hormonas aún estarían comentándolo, con un toque se deshace de tres jugadores, pero total, como es vinicius, es de Rebote.


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Empieza por C y termina por R7.
> 
> Y lo de las tres temporadas en el Madrid es un un poco trampa, en el Flamengo metió 11 goles en 50 partidos, que para un chaval de 16-17 años que era suplente no está nada mal por mucho que sea el Flamengo. Y en el Castilla jugó 5 partidos, metió 4 goles y fue tal abuso (con 18 años, jugando contra hombres hechos y derechos) que lo subieron al primer equipo inmediatamente.
> 
> No digo que Vinicius vaya a meter 50 goles al año, pero hay jugadores que un buen día rompen en cracks y ya no miran atrás. Si Vinicius hubiese sido un negado cara al gol toda su vida, pues igual te acepto que esto es una anomalía estadística. Pero al chaval se le veía venir desde que se estallaba los granos frente al espejo, simplemente le ha costado un par de años aprender a meter goles en Primera División.



Si sigue en progresión, simplemente si mete 25 por temporada y da otros 25 teniendo al lado a un buen goleador, ya daría mucho al Madrid, sobre todo en qué partidos se meten los goles y cuando. Si llega un gran rematador, desbordando y dándole goles podría ser un jugador como ya lo está haciendo de los que marcan diferencias.
Viendo como está llevando su carerra, con entrenadores personales, asesores de imagen, psicólogos, cocineros, etc se le nota que el quiere triunfar como hizo CRistiano. Lástima que otros jugadores con su edad se crean la reostia y se quedan en nada, como un tal Jessé, que pena de jugador, cuando no hay cabeza.


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 Ene 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Los de enfrente han renovado a Umtiti hasta 2026 para poder inscribir a Ferrán



Difieren el pago y le suman 5 kgs más por un jugador que no quieren. Sigo pensando que Laporta es un inútil, en su época tuvo la suerte que fué un momento de expansión del fútbol en lo económico y tenían una gran plantilla, pero gestionar sabe lo mismo que yo, una puta mierda.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Difieren el pago y le suman 5 kgs más por un jugador que no quieren. Sigo pensando que Laporta es un inútil, en su época tuvo la suerte que fué un momento de expansión del fútbol en lo económico y tenían una gran plantilla, pero gestionar sabe lo mismo que yo, una puta mierda.



En los primeros años de este foro me gustaba citar la anécdota del curandero de la sierra de Granada que les administraba cocaína a los enfermos de cáncer. El paciente se acababa muriendo pero el curandero quedaba como milagroso.


----------



## vurvujo (10 Ene 2022)

El 8arsa renueva a Umtiti.... yo me alegro, 3 años más de esto


----------



## pepitoburbujas (10 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Difieren el pago y le suman 5 kgs más por un jugador que no quieren. Sigo pensando que Laporta es un inútil, en su época tuvo la suerte que fué un momento de expansión del fútbol en lo económico y tenían una gran plantilla, pero gestionar sabe lo mismo que yo, una puta mierda.



Yo sigo sin verlo claro. Tiene que haber algo más que no sabemos. Porque si no, qué gana 1titi cobrando en 4 años lo que iba a cobrar en 1,5?


----------



## Manero (10 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Empieza por C y termina por R7.
> 
> Y lo de las tres temporadas en el Madrid es un un poco trampa, en el Flamengo metió 11 goles en 50 partidos, que para un chaval de 16-17 años que era suplente no está nada mal por mucho que sea el Flamengo. Y en el Castilla jugó 5 partidos, metió 4 goles y fue tal abuso (con 18 años, jugando contra hombres hechos y derechos) que lo subieron al primer equipo inmediatamente.
> 
> No digo que Vinicius vaya a meter 50 goles al año, pero hay jugadores que un buen día rompen en cracks y ya no miran atrás. Si Vinicius hubiese sido un negado cara al gol toda su vida, pues igual te acepto que esto es una anomalía estadística. Pero al chaval se le veía venir desde que se estallaba los granos frente al espejo, simplemente le ha costado un par de años aprender a meter goles en Primera División.



Si Vinicius rompe en crack como dices y cada temporada se marca mínimo 20 goles pues eso que os lleváis, felicidades. Pero sigo pensando que en lo que va a romper es en un Dembele que tras una temporada buena de cara a gol volverá a matar palomas.

Pero que no tiene mucho sentido insistir en el tema, los próximos años nos dirán quién tiene razón.


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 Ene 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Yo sigo sin verlo claro. Tiene que haber algo más que no sabemos. Porque si no, qué gana 1titi cobrando en 4 años lo que iba a cobrar en 1,5?



Me imagino que no tendrá ofertas, de esta manera le difieren el pago y cobra 5 millones más, tampoco está ml. Por ejemplo, si al final de temporada lo quieren largar, pues cobra la indemnización pero son cuentas para la próxima temporada, me da la impresión que son triquiñuelas contables como cuando se cambian jugadores para cuadrar balances. Es patada a seguir, pan para hoy y mucha hambre para mañana. Si el no tiene ofertas, no tiene nada que perder, el seguirá cobrando un buen sueldo. Los jugadores saben como está el mercado y las ofertas que tienen, si les interesa renovar o no, ahora pueden inscribir a un nuevo fichaje.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (10 Ene 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> En los primeros años de este foro me gustaba citar la anécdota del curandero de la sierra de Granada que les administraba cocaína a los enfermos de cáncer. El paciente se acababa muriendo pero el curandero quedaba como milagroso.



está llamando cocainómano a lapuerta?


----------



## Manero (10 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Me imagino que no tendrá ofertas, de esta manera le difieren el pago y cobra 5 millones más, tampoco está ml. Por ejemplo, si al final de temporada lo quieren largar, pues cobra la indemnización pero son cuentas para la próxima temporada, me da la impresión que son triquiñuelas contables como cuando se cambian jugadores para cuadrar balances. Es patada a seguir, pan para hoy y mucha hambre para mañana. Si el no tiene ofertas, no tiene nada que perder, el seguirá cobrando un buen sueldo. Los jugadores saben como está el mercado y las ofertas que tienen, si les interesa renovar o no, ahora pueden inscribir a un nuevo fichaje.



No compares. En operaciones como la de Umtiti el club sale beneficiado porque libera masa salarial sin sufrir coste económico adicional. En cambio los intercambios de jugadores a precios infladísimos de Bartomeu solo beneficiaban a la junta directiva que les permitía cuadrar balances para no tener que cubrir con sus avales las pérdidas. Pero de cara al club eran nefastas porque la amortización de esos fichajes sobrepagados aumentan la masa salarial. 

Porque hay que recordar que en el cálculo del límite salarial se contabilizan salarios+amortizaciones de fichajes.


----------



## vurvujo (10 Ene 2022)

Así así... casi no dice nada. Es mejor decir "costando casi la tercera parte" que no es mentira y da más sentido de proporción.


----------



## Manero (10 Ene 2022)

Te he sacado del ignore porque eres un brasas que me sigues citando aunque no te vea. 

Y si te gustan las comparaciones aquí te dejo una:
Hazard+Jovic+Mariano (245M entre los tres) suman entre todos los mismos goles en liga que Ez Abde (2M).

Que me parece genial que seas un ViniciusBeliever, más disfrutaré así cuando en un futuro te vea rajando contra él por haberse convertido en un Dembelé o un Robinho y diciendo que el Madrid debía haber hecho caso a Manero cuando decía que lo mejor era vender a Vinicius cuando llegó Mbappé.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (10 Ene 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> Hombre te has pasado. Ganaron 5 ligas consecutivas, 1 Copa de la UEFA y 1 Copa del Rey y en Copa de Europa llegaron a jugar tres semifinales seguidas. Les faltó suerte en Europa, que siempre es necesaria.



Al Madrid se le mide por las copas de Europa, no?

La liga española en los 90 era de chichinabo.


----------



## DRIDMA (10 Ene 2022)

"Vi a Messi decir cosas tan groseras a Pepe y a Ramos..."


Dudek ha publicado su autobiografía, en la que ha cargado contra el argentino y, sorprendentemente, también contra sus compañeros Cristiano y Raúl.




as.com






Mou se quedó corto metiéndole el dedo en el ojo a Vilanova.


----------



## Roedr (10 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Datos de partidos de La Liga según transfermarkt:
> 
> Julio Salinas: 152 goles en 417 partidos (0,36 goles por partido)
> Vinicius: 19 goles en 102 partidos (0,19 goles por partido)
> ...



Manero, me da pereza buscar el vídeo, pero hay varias tomas en que se ve muy claramente que Vini la toca con efecto para sortear a los del valencia por detrás. Ese gol está al nivel de lo mejor de Romario, de Dios del fútbol.


----------



## Roedr (10 Ene 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> "Vi a Messi decir cosas tan groseras a Pepe y a Ramos..."
> 
> 
> Dudek ha publicado su autobiografía, en la que ha cargado contra el argentino y, sorprendentemente, también contra sus compañeros Cristiano y Raúl.
> ...



Mou es lo mejor que le pasado al Madrid desde Florentino.


----------



## Manero (10 Ene 2022)

No te confundas porque con los que me rebaten me gusta debatir, a todos los que ignoro es por insultos y ese tu caso.

Disfruta de tu Vinicius el miércoles en la Supercopa a ver si marca gol o se carga a alguna paloma saudí que pase volando a 50 metros de la portería.


----------



## Manero (10 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Manero, me da pereza buscar el vídeo, pero hay varias tomas en que se ve muy claramente que Vini la toca con efecto para sortear a los del valencia por detrás. Ese gol está al nivel de lo mejor de Romario, de Dios del fútbol.



Entro poco a este hilo porque me da la sensación de estar en una realidad paralela. 

Curioso como de diferente se puede percibir la misma acción dependiendo del color de la bufanda de cada uno.


----------



## Roedr (10 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Entro poco a este hilo porque me da la sensación de estar en una realidad paralela.
> 
> Curioso como de diferente se puede percibir la misma acción dependiendo del color de la bufanda de cada uno.



Cambia la percepción según la toma, no la bufanda, pero lo menos la mía.


----------



## Manero (11 Ene 2022)

Pues me estaré confundiendo de forero. Pero recuerdo bastante claro como hace ya semanas después de un insulto que me molestó fuiste de cabeza al infierno de los ignores.

Si me he equivocado dejo aquí el tema que además estamos ensuciando el hilo. El miércoles cuando un gol de Umtiti elimine al Madrid de la Supercopa ya volveré a aparecer por aquí a saludar.


----------



## el ruinas II (11 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Manero, me da pereza buscar el vídeo, pero hay varias tomas en que se ve muy claramente que Vini la toca con efecto para sortear a los del valencia por detrás. Ese gol está al nivel de lo mejor de Romario, de Dios del fútbol.






hay que noner el video a velocidad 0.25, y aproximadamente entre el 0:07 y 0:08 se ve el toque sutilisimo que da vinicius con la punta de la bota con el que deja fuera de la jugada a alderete y al negro a la vez, quedando ya solo empujar el balon, visto a velocidad normal y con otra toma parece un churro y una cantada de la defensa del valencia , pero no, es un gol solo al alcance de un genio


----------



## qbit (11 Ene 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> hay que noner el video a velocidad 0.25, y aproximadamente entre el 0:07 y 0:08 se ve el toque sutilisimo que da vinicius con la punta de la bota con el que deja fuera de la jugada a alderete y al negro a la vez, quedando ya solo empujar el balon, visto a velocidad normal y con otra toma parece un churro y una cantada de la defensa del valencia , pero no, es un gol solo al alcance de un genio



En efecto. Es un super gol. En directo ya me pareció que había sucedido así pero no me lo terminaba de creer. Viéndolo en vídeo repetido se confirma.


----------



## qbit (11 Ene 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Al Madrid se le mide por las copas de Europa, no?
> 
> La liga española en los 90 era de chichinabo.



Pues para ser de chichinabo la ganó 5 veces el Madrid a gran distancia de los rivales batiendo récords de goles y de puntos y dando espectáculo. Podrían a lo mejor los demás haber competido algo pero no. Si la hubiera ganado el Farsa entonces sería una liga de mucho mérito.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Ene 2022)

qbit dijo:


> En efecto. Es un super gol. En directo ya me pareció que había sucedido así pero no me lo terminaba de creer. Viéndolo en vídeo repetido se confirma.



A ver, de un genio tampoco, ha metido la puntera apurado en un mar de piernas a ver qué pasaba y le ha salido perfecto, pero no se puede decir que lo haya hecho completamente aposta. Ha sido una buenísima jugada de reflejos para deshacer un barullo.

Dicho esto, para mí sigue siendo una jugada enorme porque encara a cuatro tíos y se la lía parda, y después mantiene la cabeza fría para rascar lo que se pueda mientras los otros se tropiezan entre sí. Ese gol lo meten Haaland o Lewandowski y tendríamos mil parrafadas sobre cómo siembran el terror en las defensas contrarias y cazan todo lo que cae al área y tal y cual Pascual.

Lo mejor de Vinicius no es que meta 5 o 15 o 25 goles. Es que en cuanto toca el balón tiene a dos encima siempre y a otros dos pendientes. Aunque tocase exactamente cero balones en un partido, ya nos habría ayudado a ganarlo.


----------



## Roedr (11 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A ver, de un genio tampoco, ha metido la puntera apurado en un mar de piernas a ver qué pasaba y le ha salido perfecto, pero no se puede decir que lo haya hecho completamente aposta. Ha sido una buenísima jugada de reflejos para deshacer un barullo.
> 
> Dicho esto, para mí sigue siendo una jugada enorme porque encara a cuatro tíos y se la lía parda, y después mantiene la cabeza fría para rascar lo que se pueda mientras los otros se tropiezan entre sí. Ese gol lo meten Haaland o Lewandowski y tendríamos mil parrafadas sobre cómo siembran el terror en las defensas contrarias y cazan todo lo que cae al área y tal y cual Pascual.
> 
> *Lo mejor de Vinicius no es que meta 5 o 15 o 25 goles. Es que en cuanto toca el balón tiene a dos encima siempre y a otros dos pendientes. Aunque tocase exactamente cero balones en un partido, ya nos habría ayudado a ganarlo.*



sí, si rompe Rodrygo o viene Bappe para aprovechar las ventajas de Vini tendremos un ataque de escándalo


----------



## xilebo (11 Ene 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Joder, ¿el chavier jardinero juega de nuevo?


----------



## xilebo (11 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Joder, ¿el chavier jardinero juega de nuevo?



Si, es la nueva estrategia de laporta, como no puede fichar mas gente por masa salarial, pone al entrenador de jugador, que en este barcelona puede jugar con una pierna


----------



## Edu.R (11 Ene 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Pues para ser de chichinabo la ganó 5 veces el Madrid a gran distancia de los rivales batiendo récords de goles y de puntos y dando espectáculo. Podrían a lo mejor los demás haber competido algo pero no. Si la hubiera ganado el Farsa entonces sería una liga de mucho mérito.



- Ganas con gran distancia batiendo récords: No valen nada.
- Ganas de rebote el último día porque tu rival se deja remontar ante un equipo primado: Épica del dream team.

O no es asi.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Ene 2022)

Un chiste del torinomarca.
El central francés se reduce considerablemente el sueldo, un 10 por ciento, y difiere su cobro en cuatro campañas.

Lo que he oido es que cobra 5 millones más en total, en lugar de pagarle en lo que le quedaba, le pagan en más años, pero es una rebaja sustancial del sueldo de un jugador con el que no cuentas para nada.
Será como la redución de sueldo de PIquetin, que difiere los pagos.
Qué bonito es el lenguaje.


----------



## xilebo (11 Ene 2022)

*Decisión tomada*

Las ovaciones del *Bernabéu* hacia *Modric* son el empujón definitivo para su continuidad por un año más. Ya aceptó el pasado verano renovar con rebaja del 10%.


----------



## JohnTitor (11 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Un chiste del torinomarca.
> El central francés se reduce considerablemente el sueldo, un 10 por ciento, y difiere su cobro en cuatro campañas.
> 
> Lo que he oido es que cobra 5 millones más en total, en lugar de pagarle en lo que le quedaba, le pagan en más años, pero es una rebaja sustancial del sueldo de un jugador con el que no cuentas para nada.
> ...



No te metas con Piqué a ver si te va a sacar un extracto de la nómina para ponerla en tuiter y vas a quedar muy mal


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (11 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Joder, ¿el chavier jardinero juega de nuevo?



NO le han dejado más remedio


----------



## artemis (11 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Pues me estaré confundiendo de forero. Pero recuerdo bastante claro como hace ya semanas después de un insulto que me molestó fuiste de cabeza al infierno de los ignores.
> 
> Si me he equivocado dejo aquí el tema que además estamos ensuciando el hilo. El miércoles cuando un gol de Umtiti elimine al Madrid de la Supercopa ya volveré a aparecer por aquí a saludar.



Debes estar citando algún subnormal porque le tengo en el ignore... no te extrañe que haya cambiado de nombre de nick... las ratas suelen hacerlo


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (11 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A ver, de un genio tampoco, ha metido la puntera apurado en un mar de piernas a ver qué pasaba y le ha salido perfecto, pero no se puede decir que lo haya hecho completamente aposta. Ha sido una buenísima jugada de reflejos para deshacer un barullo.
> 
> Dicho esto, para mí sigue siendo una jugada enorme porque encara a cuatro tíos y se la lía parda, y después mantiene la cabeza fría para rascar lo que se pueda mientras los otros se tropiezan entre sí. Ese gol lo meten Haaland o Lewandowski y tendríamos mil parrafadas sobre cómo siembran el terror en las defensas contrarias y cazan todo lo que cae al área y tal y cual Pascual.
> 
> Lo mejor de Vinicius no es que meta 5 o 15 o 25 goles. Es que en cuanto toca el balón tiene a dos encima siempre y a otros dos pendientes. Aunque tocase exactamente cero balones en un partido, ya nos habría ayudado a ganarlo.



pues ami me parece que lo hace con total intención, en la toma desde la grada se ve muy bien. Le da el toquecito y sigue corriendo porque ya sabe donde va a estar el balón. Los defenas de repente se encuentran con fucknicius delante y el balón a la espalda y para cuando reaccionan el otro ya se ha plantado solo delante del portero.

golaco de cabronias


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (11 Ene 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Pues para ser de chichinabo la ganó 5 veces el Madrid a gran distancia de los rivales batiendo récords de goles y de puntos y dando espectáculo. Podrían a lo mejor los demás haber competido algo pero no. Si la hubiera ganado el Farsa entonces sería una liga de mucho mérito.






El FAR$A y el MANDRIL en los 80 y hasta el 95. Una Copa de Europa entre los dos! Y eso que el FAR$A reinventó el fútbol y el Mandril empezó a reivindicar los derechos LGTBI con Míchel. Me meo en la liga española de esa época. Y ojo, que el FARSA perdió en los 80 una copa de Europa contra el Esteaua de Pacorest. El Madric en esa época era un buen equipo para jugar la UEFA, en vista de los resultados, pero poco más.





La *Quinta del Buitre* formó parte del equipó que ganó cinco Ligas seguidas (1985-1990), dos Copas de la UEFA (1985 y 86) y una Copa de la Liga(1985). Su mayor lunar fue no ganar la séptima Copa de Europa,* titulo que se resistió hasta el gol de Pedja Mijatovic en 1998.*


----------



## Manero (11 Ene 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Debes estar citando algún subnormal porque le tengo en el ignore... no te extrañe que haya cambiado de nombre de nick... las ratas suelen hacerlo



O te tiene a ti en el ignore, porque también tienes tela tu y haces perder la paciencia.


----------



## artemis (11 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> O te tiene a ti en el ignore, porque también tienes tela tu y haces perder la paciencia.



Si me tiene en el ignore es que es subnormal como te he dicho antes, yo solo digo verdades como puños


----------



## road runner (11 Ene 2022)




----------



## el ruinas II (11 Ene 2022)

road runner dijo:


>



vale la pena ver partidos del madrid solo por vinicius, aunque los otros hagan una puta mierda un par de fantasias de vini ya compensan todo lo demas. Una cosa que pasa con vini es que es el jugador del mundo que mas condiciona al equipo contrario, y siempre encara, la unica forma de pararlo es jugando como el cadiz, con dos lineas defensivas juntas y retrasadas, que no dejen espacio entre la anterior y la linea de fondo.


----------



## vurvujo (11 Ene 2022)

road runner dijo:


>




Buen vídrio.

De un pronto a otro Vini pasó de ser un meme a tener un extenso vídeo de su magia.


----------



## road runner (11 Ene 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Buen vídrio.
> 
> De un pronto a otro Vini pasó de ser un meme a tener un extenso vídeo de su magia.



Y un ligón.
Vinícius Jr. coquetea con modelo venezolana y ella le responde


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Ene 2022)

JohnTitor dijo:


> No te metas con Piqué a ver si te va a sacar un extracto de la nómina para ponerla en tuiter y vas a quedar muy mal



Si yo tuviera su pasta no estaría entretenido en las chorradas en las que se mete.


----------



## Roedr (11 Ene 2022)

road runner dijo:


> Y un ligón.
> Vinícius Jr. coquetea con modelo venezolana y ella le responde



jeje y eso que es más feo que un susto


----------



## vurvujo (11 Ene 2022)

road runner dijo:


> Y un ligón.
> Vinícius Jr. coquetea con modelo venezolana y ella le responde



La hace reír... con sus regates.


----------



## JohnTitor (11 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Si yo tuviera su pasta no estaría entretenido en las chorradas en las que se mete.



No es que se entretenga en chorradas, es que se ha creído lo que le dijeron de "Piqué presidente". 

Lleva desde entonces en campaña electoral para cuando se retire y se presente, quiere ser el más culé, el más antimadridista, el más transparente y el más de todo.

Vamos no tengo ninguna duda de que si algún día se presenta, va a arrasar sólo por enarbolar la bandera del antimadridismo, es otro populista bocachancla como Laporta, de los que gustan por allí.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (11 Ene 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Buen vídrio.
> 
> De un pronto a otro Vini pasó de ser un meme a tener un extenso vídeo de su magia.



Es que ojito, te ponen así las jugadas todas seguidas y alucinas. Tiene una variedad de regates impresionante. Y ahora ha aprendido a disparar a puerta con el botón de pase corto, con lo que la mete siempre dándole un toquecito al balón.

Uno de los pocos jugadores que pagas por verlos, aunque no seas de ese equipo. Estás esperando que la coja para ver qué hace.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Ene 2022)

JohnTitor dijo:


> No es que se entretenga en chorradas, es que se ha creído lo que le dijeron de "Piqué presidente".
> 
> Lleva desde entonces en campaña electoral para cuando se retire y se presente, quiere ser el más culé, el más antimadridista, el más transparente y el más de todo.
> 
> Vamos no tengo ninguna duda de que si algún día se presenta, va a arrasar sólo por enarbolar la bandera del antimadridismo, es otro populista bocachancla como Laporta, de los que gustan por allí.



Si gestiona tan bien como Bartemeu y Laporta sería una gran noticia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Datos de partidos de La Liga según transfermarkt:
> 
> Julio Salinas: 152 goles en 417 partidos (0,36 goles por partido)
> Vinicius: 19 goles en 102 partidos (0,19 goles por partido)
> ...



Haciendo trampas al solitario para variar: absurdo comparar toda la trayectoria de un jugador con uno que solo tiene 21 años. Con 21 años Salinas estaba todavía en el Bilbao Athletic y le faltaban 5 años para llegar al var$a. Y puestos a comparar pongamos su trayectoria en el far$A: Julio Salinas, Julio Salinas Fernández - Futbolista, de los 26 a los 31. 183 partidos, 60 goles, que ya baja ese 0,36.

Que conste que a mí Salinas me gustaba, pero hagamos comparaciones que se puedan hacer de verdad.


----------



## CocoVin (11 Ene 2022)

Mañana el Barça se lleva una señora paliza. No lo duden. Este madrid le tiene mucho asco a Javi Hernández.


----------



## Roedr (11 Ene 2022)

CocoVin dijo:


> Mañana el Barça se lleva una señora paliza. No lo duden.* Este madrid le tiene mucho asco a Javi Hernández.*



No lo había pensado, pero es verdad. Muchos del 11 titular tienes cuentas pendientes con ese bocachancla.


----------



## JohnTitor (11 Ene 2022)

Pues yo iría con prudencia eh? Que en el partido del campo nuevo tal y como estaban en aquel momento deberíamos haberles metido 5 y acabamos 1-2 y pudiendo ellos empatar y todo, no es que precisamente arrasáramos.


----------



## xilebo (12 Ene 2022)




----------



## Hannibal (12 Ene 2022)

Ha puesto Sison un tweet enigmático dando a entender que Tito se va en 2025, y que ya hay un sustituto planeado. Aunque no hay ninguna pista sobre quién puede ser.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Ene 2022)

JohnTitor dijo:


> Pues yo iría con prudencia eh? Que en el partido del campo nuevo tal y como estaban en aquel momento deberíamos haberles metido 5 y acabamos 1-2 y pudiendo ellos empatar y todo, no es que precisamente arrasáramos.



Yo no sé cómo tenéis ganas de ver este partido. Es un partido de pretemporada metido con calzador en enero.

No es coña: prefiero perder mañana, ahorrarme la final, y volver a las cosas de adultos cuanto antes.


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Ene 2022)

El Barça quita el dorsal del primer equipo a Demir... ¡y le baja al juvenil!


Yusuf Demir ya no es jugador del primer equipo del Barcelona. El club azulgrana ha terminado de tramitar su baja en LaLiga y, según cuenta 'El Partidazo de COPE', ha bajado al fut




www.marca.com





El Messi austríaco.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo no sé cómo tenéis ganas de ver este partido. Es un partido de pretemporada metido con calzador en enero.
> 
> No es coña: prefiero perder mañana, ahorrarme la final, y volver a las cosas de adultos cuanto antes.




No hombre no, mañana aspiramos a todo compañero, somos el Barcelona, así no joder, así no, debemos remar todos juntos !!!

#supercopacatalana


----------



## cebollo (12 Ene 2022)

Sison lleva tiempo diciendo que Florentino se retira cuando acabe la obra y deja de heredera a Catalina, la única directiva.

Por pagafantismo cultural, lo veo factible.

Y parece que fichamos a Juancho Hernangomez.


----------



## JimTonic (12 Ene 2022)

bueno el partido de hoy es como una final, en principio el madrid esta mejor, pero el partido hay que jugarlo. Lo peor que le puede pasar al Madrid es salir a jugar creyendo que es superior


al barcelona lo peor que le puede pasar es que no corten el cesped muy cortito como le gusta al jardinero


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> bueno el partido de hoy es como una final, en principio el madrid esta mejor, pero el partido hay que jugarlo. Lo peor que le puede pasar al Madrid es salir a jugar creyendo que es superior
> 
> 
> al barcelona lo peor que le puede pasar es que no corten el cesped muy cortito como le gusta al jardinero



Poco, o nada, que ganar, pero mucho, muchísimo, que perder. Somos favoritos y hay que ganar, en caso de caer sería dar un balón de oxígeno al Chavi team, cosa que nos vendría fatal en esta segunda parte de la temporada.


----------



## Manero (12 Ene 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> El Barça quita el dorsal del primer equipo a Demir... ¡y le baja al juvenil!
> 
> 
> Yusuf Demir ya no es jugador del primer equipo del Barcelona. El club azulgrana ha terminado de tramitar su baja en LaLiga y, según cuenta 'El Partidazo de COPE', ha bajado al fut
> ...



Hablando de nuevos Messi en Madrid también aparecieron unos cuantos..... La prensa siempre se ha dedicado a vender humo que de eso viven.


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Hablando de nuevos Messi en Madrid también aparecieron unos cuantos..... La prensa siempre se ha dedicado a vender humo que de eso viven.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 902924



CR ha mirado cara a cara a Messi durante 10 años, incluso ha sido mucho mejor varios años. Robben ha sido top5 mundial y por Robinho, sacaron un pastizal del City... de Asensio mejor no hablamos, se rompió la rodilla y no ha recuperado su nivel, además es un mingafría.


----------



## JohnTitor (12 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo no sé cómo tenéis ganas de ver este partido. Es un partido de pretemporada metido con calzador en enero.
> 
> No es coña: prefiero perder mañana, ahorrarme la final, y volver a las cosas de adultos cuanto antes.



Pienso igual, la copa del preparado me parece otra chorrada, pero si el Madrid se presenta a una competición yo quiero ganarla, quiero ganar cualquier mierda donde estemos, hasta los partidos de pretemporada. Y sobre todo cualquier partido que juguemos contra el varsa.

Es como el mundialito de clubes, me parece un título ninguneado por la gente porque te enfrentas a equipos que la mayoría de ellos jamás los has escuchado, pero joder, para estar ahí tienes que haber ganado primero la Champions. ¿Cuántos equipos pueden presumir de tener el mundialito de clubes?

Pues eso, chorradita de competición en el quinto pinto sólo para que el calbo de Rubiales haga dinero, pero aún así quiero ganarla.


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Ene 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> El Barça quita el dorsal del primer equipo a Demir... ¡y le baja al juvenil!
> 
> 
> Yusuf Demir ya no es jugador del primer equipo del Barcelona. El club azulgrana ha terminado de tramitar su baja en LaLiga y, según cuenta 'El Partidazo de COPE', ha bajado al fut
> ...



l austríaco se queda sin dorsal con el equipo de Xavi y el Barça se ahorra 10 millones de euros del control económico, lo que ha posibilitado la inscripción de *Ferran Torres*.

Todos los días sacan nuevas figuras, es una máquina de picar carne.


----------



## JimTonic (12 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Hablando de nuevos Messi en Madrid también aparecieron unos cuantos..... La prensa siempre se ha dedicado a vender humo que de eso viven.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 902924




quien dices que vende humo??? cuantos goles lleva vuestro supuesto mejor jugador del mundo en el PSG???


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> quien dices que vende humo??? cuantos goles lleva vuestro supuesto mejor jugador del mundo en el PSG???



ME imagino que se refieren al DIos Messi, el cual va cuesta abajo desde hace años, pero no lo reconocerán, todo jugador tiene una fase de decadencia, unos se jubilan antes y apenas se le nota , este tenía más de 500 millones de razones para no dejarlo. Lleva años arrastrándose en partidos importantes, se quedó sin físico y le queda su gran golpeo y talento, pero sin físico no marcará diferencias nunca más, algún chispazo y poco más.


----------



## JimTonic (12 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ME imagino que se refieren al DIos Messi, el cual va cuesta abajo desde hace años, pero no lo reconocerán, todo jugador tiene una fase de decadencia, unos se jubilan antes y apenas se le nota , este tenía más de 500 millones de razones para no dejarlo. Lleva años arrastrándose en partidos importantes, se quedó sin físico y le queda su gran golpeo y talento, pero sin físico no marcará diferencias nunca más, algún chispazo y poco más.




ya pero la fase de decadencia de este empezó en 2016, si le quitas los penalties, los anuncios pagados en la prensa independentista catalana, y los goles que no servían de nada contra equipos muy pequeños (allí se ponía las botas),su supuesta supremacía es irrelevante ante verdaderos grandes como Cristiano o Lewansdky , goles decisivos en campeonatos que dan títulos y partidos a cara de perro echándose al equipo en la espalda y no este minga fría


----------



## PORRON (12 Ene 2022)

HASTA EL FINAL VAMOS REAL. HALA MADRID VIVA ESPAÑA VIVA CRISTO REY..


----------



## Edu.R (12 Ene 2022)

La Supercopa siempre luce. Es el típico torneo que si lo pierdes "no vale para nada", pero si lo ganas, es muy valioso.

Cuando pite el árbitro vamos a querer ganar.

Hasta Kroos llama a Xavi JAVI. Ayer en la rueda de prensa dijo Javi, y Kroos otra cosa no, pero listo es un rato.

Si todo transcurre con normalidad, yo creo que está 70-30 para nosotros. La primera media hora va a ser clave: ellos siempre salen muy fuertes, pero luego se desfondan.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Ene 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Poco, o nada, que ganar, pero mucho, muchísimo, que perder. Somos favoritos y hay que ganar, en caso de caer sería dar un balón de oxígeno al Chavi team, cosa que nos vendría fatal en esta segunda parte de la temporada.



El Xavi team está a 6 partidos con 19 por jugar. Ya le puedes dar oxígeno, hidrógeno o hasta nandrolona, que no nos pilla.

Para la Champions se van a clasificar de todas maneras, aunque palmen 10-0 hoy, está demasiado barata este año.


----------



## road runner (12 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> l austríaco se queda sin dorsal con el equipo de Xavi y el Barça se ahorra 10 millones de euros del control económico, lo que ha posibilitado la inscripción de *Ferran Torres*.
> 
> Todos los días sacan nuevas figuras, es una máquina de picar carne.



O sea que le van a pagar 10 millones a uno del equipo juvenil?

Valors y cartera cantera.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Ene 2022)

Messi tienen dos balones de oro más, cristiano uno de más también, que son los que se tenían que repartir entre Xavi, Iniesta y casillas.


----------



## Manero (12 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> ya pero la fase de decadencia de este empezó en 2016, si le quitas los penalties, los anuncios pagados en la prensa independentista catalana, y los goles que no servían de nada contra equipos muy pequeños (allí se ponía las botas),su supuesta supremacía es irrelevante ante verdaderos grandes como Cristiano o Lewansdky , goles decisivos en campeonatos que dan títulos y partidos a cara de perro echándose al equipo en la espalda y no este minga fría



Que Lewan aún aguanta al máximo nivel a pesar de su edad no lo discute nadie, pero a Cristiano lo han largado de la Juve hartos de él y en el United ya van locos por hacer lo mismo y perderlo de vista. Con ese ego inflado de diva cupletera que gasta Cristiano ya se intuía que su decadencia sería muy complicada de gestionar. En los tiempos del Madrid se le consentían sus tonterías porque daba títulos al equipo, en el momento en que sus goles han dejado de ser decisivos nadie le aguanta.

_"Pensando en el bien del equipo el concurso del portugués no es beneficioso. "*Al parecer solo le interesan sus goles*. Es un jugador fantástico, pero ya no es lo que era". *La actitud de Cristiano cohibe a sus compañeros*. "Si yo fuera Rashford, Sancho o Greenwood tendría miedo a la hora de tirar a puerta. Siempre que lo hacen Cristiano levanta la mano y les pide que le pasen el balón". Si no estuviera el portugués en el Manchester United el ataque de los 'red devils' sería coral e igualmente peligroso. "Rashford, Greenwood y Sancho pueden jugar en un ataque de tres rotando posiciones y corriendo a la espalda. *Si el entrenador tuviese personalidad dejaría a Cristiano en el banquillo*", zanjó. _


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Que Lewan aún aguanta al máximo nivel a pesar de su edad no lo discute nadie, pero a Cristiano lo han largado de la Juve hartos de él y en el United ya van locos por hacer lo mismo y perderlo de vista. Con ese ego inflado de diva cupletera que gasta Cristiano ya se intuía que su decadencia sería muy complicada de gestionar. En los tiempos del Madrid se le consentían sus tonterías porque daba títulos al equipo, en el momento en que sus goles han dejado de ser decisivos nadie le aguanta.
> 
> _"Pensando en el bien del equipo el concurso del portugués no es beneficioso. "*Al parecer solo le interesan sus goles*. Es un jugador fantástico, pero ya no es lo que era". *La actitud de Cristiano cohibe a sus compañeros*. "Si yo fuera Rashford, Sancho o Greenwood tendría miedo a la hora de tirar a puerta. Siempre que lo hacen Cristiano levanta la mano y les pide que le pasen el balón". Si no estuviera el portugués en el Manchester United el ataque de los 'red devils' sería coral e igualmente peligroso. "Rashford, Greenwood y Sancho pueden jugar en un ataque de tres rotando posiciones y corriendo a la espalda. *Si el entrenador tuviese personalidad dejaría a Cristiano en el banquillo*", zanjó. _




Toda la razón del mundo compañero, el cristiano ese es un minundis que no ha empatado con nadie, Messi está a mucho mejor nivel, todos los fines de semana con el PSG haciendo sus skills, goles y pases en profundidad, el año que viene debería ganar otro vez el balón de oro.


----------



## hijodepantera (12 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Messi tienen dos balones de oro más, cristiano uno de más también, que son los que se tenían que repartir entre Xavi, Iniesta y casillas.
> 
> País de borregos.



¿y yo que gano en que le den el premio ese a Xavi o Iniesta?
Si me dijeses Benzema aun pero a mi los del farsa me la traen mas floja que la mierda de la selección.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Ene 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> ¿y yo que gano en que le den el premio ese a Xavi o Iniesta?
> Si me dijeses Benzema aun pero a mi los del farsa me la traen mas floja que la mierda de la selección.




Iniesta no tanto porque era muy irregular, técnico pero irregular, Xavi y casillas a nivel tanto de clubes como de selección se merecieron el balón de oro, pero esto es España, estábamos más pendientes de aplaudir a la rata y al gitano.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (12 Ene 2022)

Sabeis alguno donde echan el partido hoy?


----------



## _Suso_ (12 Ene 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Sabeis alguno donde echan el partido hoy?



En Vamos


----------



## xilebo (12 Ene 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> En Vamos



Vamos a ganar


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Iniesta no tanto porque era muy irregular, técnico pero irregular, Xavi y casillas a nivel tanto de clubes como de selección se merecieron el balón de oro, pero esto es España, estábamos más pendientes de aplaudir a la rata y al gitano.



un balon de oro a Casillas hubiese terminado por cargarse la ya poca credibilidad del premio.

y no es ya porque Casillas me parezca sobrevalorado (que me lo parece),pero es que ademas es un portero,lo suyo es que tuviesen algun trofeo especifico,porque esta claro que ellos juegan a un deporte diferente al resto de jugadores…

y del duo barcelonista Javi me parece un pelin sobrevalorado e Iniesta al reves,este si que en su mejor momento tenia un nivel tecnico de locos.,.


----------



## xilebo (12 Ene 2022)

*Cosas que podrían pasar en este Clásico*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> un balon de oro a Casillas hubiese terminado por cargarse la ya poca credibilidad del premio.
> 
> y no es ya porque Casillas me parezca sobrevalorado (que me lo parece),pero es que ademas es un portero,lo suyo es que tuviesen algun trofeo especifico,porque esta claro que ellos juegan a un deporte diferente al resto de jugadores…
> 
> y del duo barcelonista Javi me parece un pelin sobrevalorado e Iniesta al reves,este si que en su mejor momento tenia un nivel tecnico de locos.,.




Si hombre tuvo unos años muy buenos, luego le dio por qué la otra le absorviera la energía vital y allí se nos quedó, cuando le falló el físico se vio claro que tenía carencias (pies, salidas por alto).


----------



## fachacine (12 Ene 2022)

Joder la Supercopa también de pago por Vomistar, estos hijos de puta se cargan el fútbol, hasta los huevos ya del fútbol de pago


----------



## Edu.R (12 Ene 2022)

El árbitro es "Todo ok, Jose Luis". Veremos a ver que sucede.

Creo que todo el mundo conoce el Todo ok, Jose Luis. 

Munuera Montero se hizo famoso por comerse un penalti clamoroso a Vinicius en el Bernabeu. Desde el VAR (Era la primera temporada) le dijeron "todo ok, Jose Luis" de forma incomprensible. El Real Madrid iba perdiendo 0-1 contra la Real Sociedad en ese momento. Acabó 0-2 y nadie entendió ni entiende como coño no se pudo pitar penalty.   Hasta Modric rajó de aquello.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Ene 2022)




----------



## JimTonic (12 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Que Lewan aún aguanta al máximo nivel a pesar de su edad no lo discute nadie, pero a Cristiano lo han largado de la Juve hartos de él y en el United ya van locos por hacer lo mismo y perderlo de vista. Con ese ego inflado de diva cupletera que gasta Cristiano ya se intuía que su decadencia sería muy complicada de gestionar. En los tiempos del Madrid se le consentían sus tonterías porque daba títulos al equipo, en el momento en que sus goles han dejado de ser decisivos nadie le aguanta.
> 
> _"Pensando en el bien del equipo el concurso del portugués no es beneficioso. "*Al parecer solo le interesan sus goles*. Es un jugador fantástico, pero ya no es lo que era". *La actitud de Cristiano cohibe a sus compañeros*. "Si yo fuera Rashford, Sancho o Greenwood tendría miedo a la hora de tirar a puerta. Siempre que lo hacen Cristiano levanta la mano y les pide que le pasen el balón". Si no estuviera el portugués en el Manchester United el ataque de los 'red devils' sería coral e igualmente peligroso. "Rashford, Greenwood y Sancho pueden jugar en un ataque de tres rotando posiciones y corriendo a la espalda. *Si el entrenador tuviese personalidad dejaría a Cristiano en el banquillo*", zanjó. _




por supuesto que cristiano no es el que era, pero es que no estamos vendiendo en el 2021 que es el mejor jugador del mundo. Y aparte cuando era el mejor era porque marcaba todos los goles decisivos y no marcaba 4 goles al granada, y aun asi tenia a toda la prensa de españa y las radios en su contra, al reves que el enano

asi que se debe ver las cosas en la distancia y esta gente tan buena messi, lewan, cristiano...eran tan buenos (mucho mejor los dos ultimos que el primero principalmente porque eran decisivos en momentos importantes y no se escondian) porque tenian a un muy buen equipo detrás


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Ene 2022)

Os pongáis como os pongáis lo de CR vs Messi es el mismo patrón que el Nadal vs Djokovic...

Montones de historias inventadas,estadísticas,recuerdos deformados...luego la realidad es que los ves jugar un rato con un poco de atención y canta quién es el mejor,todo lo demás es bla bla bla (como hace el monguer de CCC)

Mito: CR aparece siempre en los partidos importantes 

Realidad: yo le he visto montones de partidos importantes en que no dio pie con bola,sumar un gol en la estadística no es necesariamente "aparecer',pero la memoria es selectiva...


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Ene 2022)

Entre los que tengo bloqueados y los que me tienen bloqueado no hay quien siga este hilo


----------



## _Suso_ (12 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Entre los que tengo bloqueados y los que me tienen bloqueado no hay quien siga este hilo



Yo en este hilo me da que tengo a unos cuantos bloqueados también, veo montón de respuestas y me quedo plan, pero este qué dice?


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (12 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Os pongáis como os pongáis lo de CR vs Messi es el mismo patrón que el Nadal vs Djokovic...
> 
> Montones de historias inventadas,estadísticas,recuerdos deformados...luego la realidad es que los ves jugar un rato con un poco de atención y canta quién es el mejor,todo lo demás es bla bla bla (como hace el monguer de CCC)
> 
> ...



el SUUUUU aparecía en casi todos los partidos. Importantes o no.
Messi tuvo años muy buenos, pero sin el árbitro protegiéndolo no hubiera hecho ni la mitad.
No olvidemos que una falta era amarilla, una amarilla era una roja y una roja eran 4 partidos de sanción.


El que aprecía, al menos hasta 2018, en los momentos importantes, era Bale.
Que digan lo que digan fue un buen fichaje.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Ene 2022)

Siii joder siiii!!
Años de ventaja 


La era del mamadou ha comenzado:









Escándalo en el Túnez-Mali: ¡el árbitro pitó el final en el 85'!


Sikazwe, de Zambia, dio por finalizado el partido antes, después lo retomó aunque lo concluyó en el 89 . La CAF quiso reanudarlo, pero los tunecinos, indignados, no se presentaron.




as.com


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> ya pero la fase de decadencia de este empezó en 2016, si le quitas los penalties, los anuncios pagados en la prensa independentista catalana, y los goles que no servían de nada contra equipos muy pequeños (allí se ponía las botas),su supuesta supremacía es irrelevante ante verdaderos grandes como Cristiano o Lewansdky , goles decisivos en campeonatos que dan títulos y partidos a cara de perro echándose al equipo en la espalda y no este minga fría



Llegando a la treintena ya iba sin frenos. Recuerdo un comentario que hizo el loco Gatti hace tiempo sobre jugadores argentinos, tipo xaviola y demás, Messi está claro que fue muchísimo mejor, pero decía que cuando llegaban a los 30, se quedaban sin físico y cuesta abajo, este ha durado porque se hormonó, su genética no le dio físico para jugar al fútbol. Vi un vídeo de aquel memorable partido contra el BAyern, ese famoso 8-2, era una máquina de perder balones, la consigna en los alemanes parecía la contraria que pensaban sus adoradores, en cuanto la coja rápido al contraataque que se la quitamos en un pis pas.
Ha sido una mafia en Cataluña, el y su familia, no permitía críticas ni nada, el que largaba jardineros, no permitía entrenadores, es que no hablaba le dijeron a Luis Enrique cuando lo cambió, porque aunque se arrastrase en el campo no se podía cambiar. Ese Messi ha sido una bendición para el REal Madrid, ha hecho que ese club que nunca ha pintado nada en Europa se creyera que era un clásico histórico de Europa y gastasen todo lo habido y por haber, como siguen haciéndolo. Vendieron el club a un tipo, ahora se ven los resultados.


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Ene 2022)

road runner dijo:


> O sea que le van a pagar 10 millones a uno del equipo juvenil?
> 
> Valors y cartera cantera.



Las cuentas de ese club no hay Dios que las entienda, ¿alguien puede saber cuanto les ha costado la renovación del nuevo Dios Ansu Fati? no hay huevos a saberlo.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (12 Ene 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Llegando a la treintena ya iba sin frenos. Recuerdo un comentario que hizo el loco Gatti hace tiempo sobre jugadores argentinos, tipo xaviola y demás, Messi está claro que fue muchísimo mejor, pero decía que cuando llegaban a los 30, se quedaban sin físico y cuesta abajo, este ha durado porque se hormonó, su genética no le dio físico para jugar al fútbol. Vi un vídeo de aquel memorable partido contra el BAyern, ese famoso 8-2, era una máquina de perder balones, la consigna en los alemanes parecía la contraria que pensaban sus adoradores, en cuanto la coja rápido al contraataque que se la quitamos en un pis pas.
> Ha sido una mafia en Cataluña, el y su familia, no permitía críticas ni nada, el que largaba jardineros, no permitía entrenadores, es que no hablaba le dijeron a Luis Enrique cuando lo cambió, porque aunque se arrastrase en el campo no se podía cambiar. Ese Messi ha sido una bendición para el REal Madrid, ha hecho que ese club que nunca ha pintado nada en Europa se creyera que era un clásico histórico de Europa y gastasen todo lo habido y por haber, como siguen haciéndolo. Vendieron el club a un tipo, ahora se ven los resultados.



 exacto.


----------



## JimTonic (12 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Llegando a la treintena ya iba sin frenos. Recuerdo un comentario que hizo el loco Gatti hace tiempo sobre jugadores argentinos, tipo xaviola y demás, Messi está claro que fue muchísimo mejor, pero decía que cuando llegaban a los 30, se quedaban sin físico y cuesta abajo, este ha durado porque se hormonó, su genética no le dio físico para jugar al fútbol. Vi un vídeo de aquel memorable partido contra el BAyern, ese famoso 8-2, era una máquina de perder balones, la consigna en los alemanes parecía la contraria que pensaban sus adoradores, en cuanto la coja rápido al contraataque que se la quitamos en un pis pas.
> Ha sido una mafia en Cataluña, el y su familia, no permitía críticas ni nada, el que largaba jardineros, no permitía entrenadores, es que no hablaba le dijeron a Luis Enrique cuando lo cambió, porque aunque se arrastrase en el campo no se podía cambiar. Ese Messi ha sido una bendición para el REal Madrid, ha hecho que ese club que nunca ha pintado nada en Europa se creyera que era un clásico histórico de Europa y gastasen todo lo habido y por haber, como siguen haciéndolo. Vendieron el club a un tipo, ahora se ven los resultados.



messi ha sido una bendicion para el madrid


----------



## Manero (12 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> por supuesto que cristiano no es el que era, pero es que no estamos vendiendo en el 2021 que es el mejor jugador del mundo. Y aparte cuando era el mejor era porque marcaba todos los goles decisivos y no marcaba 4 goles al granada, y aun asi tenia a toda la prensa de españa y las radios en su contra, al reves que el enano
> 
> asi que se debe ver las cosas en la distancia y esta gente tan buena messi, lewan, cristiano...eran tan buenos (mucho mejor los dos ultimos que el primero principalmente porque eran decisivos en momentos importantes y no se escondian) porque tenian a un muy buen equipo detrás



La decadencia física le ha llegado antes a Messi que a CR, pero Cristiano va a peor en su trastorno mental por eso cada vez es más insoportable en un vestuario y no lo quieren en ningún lado. Este acabará sus dias en un manicomio pegando su grito a todas horas como el Johnny Weissmuller aquel de Tarzán.

La diferencia entre ellos es que Messi sin sus goles hubiera sido igualmente el mejor jugador de la historia, y CR sin gol no hubiera sido nada. Pero es que además de ser un genio Messi ha sido también el mejor goleador de siempre. En un año natural tiene el record de goles con 91 mientras que Cristiano tiene su tope en 69, Lewandowsky le ha igualado esta temporada también con 69.


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Ene 2022)

Comentarios dignos de un fanático de Stalin, no podría ser menos.
Nunca fue un equipo de copa de Europa, se comía una mierda, en los últimos años ha vuelto a la realidad. Equipo cuyo dueño es un fondo de inversión. Ni se moleste en contestar.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Ene 2022)

Lo que yo me pregunto es como se permitio desde la directiva, renovar practicamente a Messi cada año pagandole una ficha que hasta las estrellas de la NBA alucinaban y sin embargo llevar sin ganar nada desde la Champions de 2015. En un deporte de 11 jugadores no puedes hipotecar el equipo por un solo, por muy bueno que sea.

Kevin Durant e Isaiah Thomas se escandalizan con el sueldo de Messi


----------



## Harkkonen (12 Ene 2022)

Enlace al partido por favor, no lo encuentro


----------



## Harkkonen (12 Ene 2022)

...


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Lo que yo me pregunto es como se permitio desde la directiva, renovar practicamente a Messi cada año pagandole una ficha que hasta las estrellas de la NBA alucinaban y sin embargo llevar sin ganar nada desde la Champions de 2015. En un deporte de 11 jugadores no puedes hipotecar el equipo por un solo, por muy bueno que sea.
> 
> Kevin Durant e Isaiah Thomas se escandalizan con el sueldo de Messi



¿Tu has hablado con aficionados del Cagalona club indepe? para ellos Messi es Dios, es el mejor jugador del mundo en los últimos años, aunque en Europa se arrastre y no hiciera nada en los partidos importantes, es de acomplejados y de equipo de poca monta. El jugador por encima del club, lo dice todo.


----------



## xilebo (12 Ene 2022)

¡Ya tenemos once del Real Madrid!

Los elegidos por Ancelotti son:* Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Nacho, Mendy; Casemiro, Kroos, Modric; Asensio, Vinicius y Benzema.*


----------



## manutartufo (12 Ene 2022)

Esos mediocres que infravaloras son el centro del campo de 3 copas de Europa consecutivas.Ojo.Cierto que han pasado años pero hablas de ellos como mierda y han hecho más que Messi y con la mejor generación de la historia de España que ganaron un mundial. Ojo . Comparas a vini con dembele cuando esté, de momento le da cien vueltas,ndembele no es nadie ni ha hecho en el fútbol nada ,vini es internacional con Brasil y ya ha mojado las bragas de algunos equipos . Está bien que no seas del Madrid pero hablas de el Triunvirato tricampeón como si fuera el Andorra majo.


----------



## _Suso_ (12 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> ¡Ya tenemos once del Real Madrid!
> 
> Los elegidos por Ancelotti son:* Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Nacho, Mendy; Casemiro, Kroos, Modric; Asensio, Vinicius y Benzema.*



Ancelotti es un pelin de ideas fijas con el 11 o me lo parece a mí


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (12 Ene 2022)

A los del palco VIP nos han filtrado que gana el Barça con este gol:



Cuidado pues


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Ene 2022)

Abelardo risiones dice que va a ser un partido igualado.

Esto nos lo llevamos de calle los catalanes!!!


----------



## xilebo (12 Ene 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Ancelotti es un pelin de ideas fijas con el 11 o me lo parece a mí



Esta vez por lo menos ha reservado a Alaba para la final


----------



## manutartufo (12 Ene 2022)

Ya y mi coche sin ruedas no es coche ,pero las tiene y lo es. Si te pones a quitar si le quitó yo al Barça las copa de Messi ¿Que le queda?...Deja de decir bobadas que solo tenéis las copas de un enano guitrolado y encima ma en todas tuvisteis regalos, sino ni hubierais llegado ...drogba aún sueña con el robo aquella noche en Londres y no fue fallo una jugada concreta etc fue de los mayores robos que vi en un partido.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Lo que yo me pregunto es como se permitio desde la directiva, renovar practicamente a Messi cada año pagandole una ficha que hasta las estrellas de la NBA alucinaban y sin embargo llevar sin ganar nada desde la Champions de 2015. En un deporte de 11 jugadores no puedes hipotecar el equipo por un solo, por muy bueno que sea.
> 
> Kevin Durant e Isaiah Thomas se escandalizan con el sueldo de Messi



a partir de low 28-29 años no se puede hacer contratos largos a un jugador,sea quien sea,y muchisimos menos pagar pastizales fuera de mercado,ahi metieron la pata bien en Barcelona…

…pero tambien hay que tener en cuenta que el impacto que ha causado Messi en la marca Barca debe de ser unico en el mundo,de ser un club nivel Arsenal o Inter en 2006 paso a ser el mas popular del mundo diez años mas tarde.Hoy dia practicamente todo dios lo incluye en una lista de los 5 clubes mas importantes del mundo (futbol se entiende).


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

en qué dial echan el partido en orange??


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Ene 2022)

Juntos, Maradona y Ronaldo han jugado el mismo número de partidos de Copa de Europa con el Barça que yo con el Madrid.


----------



## Hannibal (12 Ene 2022)

No entiendo a la corriente canallesca que habla de que vamos a arrasar al Farsa. Eso hoy día es inviable salvo excepciones, incluso jugando contra equipos de la parte baja de la tabla. Obviamente es una estrategia para animar al aficionado culerdo, porque parece que todo lo que no sea perder con una manita es mal resultado para el Madrid.

Y sobra decir que en el fútbol profesional hoy día, en primer lugar no hay tanta diferencia entre equipos, y cuando la hay el equipo que saca una renta de 3 goles baja su intensidad pensando en el siguiente partido por lo apretado del calendario. Y más si te espera una final.

Es que incluso cuando se dicen estas cosas supuestamente para encumbrar al Madric, están beneficiando al Farsa los muy HDLGP


----------



## road runner (12 Ene 2022)

Vinicius debe tener cuidado hoy.
Que hijosdeputa como Alves, Busquets o Alba van a intentar lesionarlo ni cotiza.
Piqué también lo intentará pero le va ser difícil pillarlo.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Ene 2022)

estoy viendo en YT el chiringuito inside y hay cashondeíto del bueno... rula la farla fijo...


----------



## ccc (12 Ene 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> No entiendo a la corriente canallesca que habla de que vamos a arrasar al Farsa. Eso hoy día es inviable salvo excepciones, incluso jugando contra equipos de la parte baja de la tabla. Obviamente es una estrategia para animar al aficionado culerdo, porque parece que todo lo que no sea perder con una manita es mal resultado para el Madrid.
> 
> Y sobra decir que en el fútbol profesional hoy día, en primer lugar no hay tanta diferencia entre equipos, y cuando la hay el equipo que saca una renta de 3 goles baja su intensidad pensando en el siguiente partido por lo apretado del calendario. Y más si te espera una final.
> 
> Es que incluso cuando se dicen estas cosas supuestamente para encumbrar al Madric, están beneficiando al Farsa los muy HDLGP



Creo que te equivocas, el BCN no sabe defender: es un equipo grande venido a menos --> Esos son los equipos que son mas faciles de golear: no un atletico, no un getafe,...

Hoy es un dia para golear, para sacarnos el rabo 5-0, pero no se porque, el resultado me da igual, como si perdemos y el BCN saca pecho de ganar la supercopa o ganan la copa: Cada vez que hablan sacan pecho y se meten mas en la mierda: Aqui lo que nos importa es ganar la liga y asegurarnos a Mbappe y/o Haaland y reforzar el equipo el anyo siguientes anyo con los huecos que se haran evidentes cuando juguemos contra un bayern o city y una vez hagamos esto tendremos una ventana de 5 anyos para ganarlo todo, mientras el BCN esta en la mierda y posiblemente este un proceso de venta a un millonario chino


----------



## fachacine (12 Ene 2022)

Enlace al partido. Jódete Vomistar.

tar41 - Aliez


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Ene 2022)

La iluminación del estadio es una puta mierda... se ve la imagen mucho más oscura que en retransmisiones europeas nocturnas.


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Ene 2022)

Menudos ojitos de encocado lleva Javier Céspedes


----------



## artemis (12 Ene 2022)

Que inútil es Ausencio


----------



## PORRON (12 Ene 2022)

HALA MADRID HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTAAAAAAAA VAMOSSSS BOGA DE ARIETEEEEEE


----------



## Edu.R (12 Ene 2022)

Presion alta del Barcelona y dejando espacios atrás, que podría salir mal.


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Presion alta del Barcelona y dejando espacios atrás, que podría salir mal.



Pues yo creo que palmamos


----------



## artemis (12 Ene 2022)

Como diría Benzema, Ausencio juega con ellos


----------



## Narwhal (12 Ene 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Pues yo creo que palmamos



Nos van a robar la semifinal


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Ene 2022)

Para que esté algo igualado tiene que entrar hazard y Mariano.


----------



## PORRON (12 Ene 2022)

HUELE A ROBO POR PARTE DE LOS TRAIDORES INDEPES.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Ene 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Pues yo creo que palmamos



Por supuesto puede suceder, pero a mi me gusta lo que veo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Ene 2022)

y por supuesto NO SE RETRANSMITE EN abierto... RUBIALES puto CALVOOOOOO


----------



## artemis (12 Ene 2022)

Ausencio....


----------



## Edu.R (12 Ene 2022)

Tiki-taki vs fútbol de transición. A ver quien se lo lleva


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Ene 2022)

Hací es


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Ene 2022)

GGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## escаlopez (12 Ene 2022)

golaso


----------



## road runner (12 Ene 2022)

Golo.
Vini.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Ene 2022)

felicidades madridistas...


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Ene 2022)

En el fútbol moderno necesitas jugadores supersónicos como Vinicius,lo malo es que solo hay uno así en este equipo...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Ene 2022)

No os vengáis arriba tan rápido madridistas que aún no ha salido el juglar!!!!


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Ene 2022)

Me pondría a buscar mensajes de aquellos que dudaron de Vinicius, pero soy magnánimo.


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Ene 2022)

Pero darle un paradón, qué puta manía de sacar SIEMPRE el balón jugado


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Ene 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Me pondría a buscar mensajes de aquellos que dudaron de Vinicius, pero soy magnánimo.



yo dije que estaba MUY VERDE cuando lo de lopetegui y ACerte...


----------



## ccc (12 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Tiki-taki vs fútbol de transición. A ver quien se lo lleva



Pues va a ser que no: El BCN no tiene la posesion, solo presiona arriba y deja unos espacios increibles: Yo creo que Xavi intenta inculcar esas ideas, pero esa presion necesita de muchas horas y ademas no tiene calidad: Lo que esta haciendo el BCN es un suicidio.


----------



## PORRON (12 Ene 2022)

VAMOS QUIERO VER UN 8 - 0 A ESOS TRAIDORES INDEPENDENTISTAS LADRONES.


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Ene 2022)

Pero cómo? Los morunos no llevan mascarillas?
Verás en 15 días...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No os vengáis arriba tan rápido madridistas que aún no ha salido el juglar!!!!



Ni Riqui


----------



## Cormac (12 Ene 2022)

Para el que quiera ver el partido. 









كورة لايف | kora live | الموقع الرياضي الاول عربيا koora live


كورة لايف koora live,بث مباشر مباريات اليوم لايف كورة,koora live,موقع كوره لايف اون لاين,koralive,koora live tv,koora live,kora live,kooralive,kora live 96




kora.livekoora.online


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Ene 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Me pondría a buscar mensajes de aquellos que dudaron de Vinicius, pero soy magnánimo.



Demasiado. Yo pondría nombres, y les añadiría a los que dicen que Benzema es un paquete.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Demasiado. Yo pondría nombres, y les añadiría a los que dicen que Benzema es un paquete.



Yo no he dicho que sea un paquete,he dicho que está muuuuy sobrevalorado y nos iría mucho mejor con un delantero de verdad...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (12 Ene 2022)

Qué poca emoción tiene el partido, veo al farsa fatal, los moros no han cortado bien el cespet o algo así???


----------



## barullo (12 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo no he dicho que sea un paquete,he dicho que está muuuuy sobrevalorado y nos iría mucho mejor con un delantero de verdad...



Joder que no lo has dicho, rascanalgas

De mil maneras


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Ene 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Qué poca emoción tiene el partido, veo al farsa fatal, los moros no han cortado bien el cespet o algo así???



Cenizo


----------



## HDR (12 Ene 2022)

La madre que parió a Asensio siempre buscando el golazo desde 40 metros y desperdiciando la jugada cuando tiene a Vinicius a un lado y Benzemá o incluso Carvajal al otro, desmarcándose. Y encima con tiros de mierda, flojos. Tira bien, cabrón, fuerte, y si no pásala. Ya lo ha hecho al menos 2 veces. Me cago en su putísima madre.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Joder que no lo has dicho, rascanalgas
> 
> De mil maneras



Lo que he dicho mil veces es que en un equipo del nivel del Madrid debería haber otro jugador como delantero centro,que no significa ser un paquete...

Pero por ejemplo para un Atleti o Valencia estaría bien...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo no he dicho que sea un paquete,he dicho que está muuuuy sobrevalorado y nos iría mucho mejor con un delantero de verdad...



Te has dado por aludido rápido. Los Benzema haters tenéis un gatillo muy sensible, eh.

Eso de que nos iría mejor... con lo que tenemos en la plantilla (aparte de Benzema), yo no sé si nos puede ir mejor, sinceramente.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Ene 2022)

LUK de jong siempre marca en finales


----------



## artemis (12 Ene 2022)

Limitao


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Ene 2022)

De hecho creo que el subnormal de xicomalo no iba muy desencaminado cuando lo comparo con memphis (a Benzemalo)

Ya me he perdido el gol del farsa por estar aquí escribiendo chorradas


----------



## Edu.R (12 Ene 2022)

El Real Madrid mejor la primera parte, pero bueno, esto es fútbol y se pueden marcar goles de muchas maneras. Tambien de doble rebote sin querer.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Ene 2022)

Que porqueria de partido por el amor de Dios.

El Real Madrid no dista mucho del Barcelona, pero lo inflan muchisimo la prensa, siempre lo digo y lo repito, el futbol es vender ilusion para que se siga consumiendo, y el periodismo deportivo vive de eso, pero el Real Madrid esta lejos de hace años.


----------



## ccc (12 Ene 2022)

Bueno, BCN mete un gol, sinceramente me gustaria que nos eliminaran y nos vayamos a casa: No pintamos nada aqui y el madrid juega a medio gas: Eso si me jode que Ancelotti no ponga a Valverde y a Rodrygo que hubieran acelerado esta partido.


----------



## ccc (12 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Que porqueria de partido por el amor de Dios.
> 
> El Real Madrid no dista mucho del Barcelona, pero lo inflan muchisimo la prensa, siempre lo digo y lo repito, el futbol es vender ilusion para que se siga consumiendo, y el periodismo deportivo vive de eso, pero el Real Madrid esta lejos de hace años.



El Madrid esta jugando un partido facil: Juega en su campo, espera a proposito la presion del BCN y espera un desmarque de Vini.

Comparar la ambicion de este equipo y del Bayern es imposible: Jugar con Casemiro, Kroos, Modric y Benzema, resta 3 velocidades respecto al maximo nivel, es lo que hay.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Ene 2022)

El Real Madrid juega lento, no avanza, cuando algun jugador decide correr hacia adelante lo agradezco porque parece que jugasen a desgana.


----------



## Chispeante (12 Ene 2022)

Resultado justo. El amigo Luk ya había tenido varias antes del gol. Desde que hemos marcado veo al Madrid con pachorra, muy torpe para sacarse la presión del Barcelona. Nuestro juego se basa en darle el balón a Modric a ver si conecta con Vini o Benzemá.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El Real Madrid juega lento, no avanza, cuando algun jugador decide correr hacia adelante lo agradezco porque parece que jugasen a desgana.



No van tan sobrados de calidad,gran portero,algunos jugadores fuertes en defensa y un cuchillo como Vinicius arriba,pero el trio kmc está algo de vuelta me parece...


----------



## Xequinfumfa (12 Ene 2022)

Tranquiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilos. 

Hemos jugado de puta madre la primera parte, pero teniendo a un mitja-merda como Asensio tampoco puedes hacer mucho mas. No hemos buscado la yugular cuando tuvimos la oportunidad y los mamones estos han metido un gol de rebote. 

Quiero SANGRE en la segunda parte, quiero a Rodrygo, quiero a Camavinga y quiero puto rock and roll.


----------



## JohnTitor (12 Ene 2022)

Pues lo de siempre, un Madrid que jamás humilla a un equipo y que no sólo eso, sino que los reviven con jugadas de mierda como el gol.

Llega a ser la situación al revés y el enano hormonado hoy nos mete ocho goles en la primera parte, llevo un cabreo de cojones con el equipo este de mierda lleno de subnormales que con el uno cero ya se conforman.


----------



## fachacine (12 Ene 2022)

Cómo me jode cuando el Barsa se nos escapa vivo, hostia. Y por cierto no me está gustando Modric adelantándose y dejando vacío el centro del campo, y Asensio debe ayudar más a Carvajal, que se está comiendo demasiado uno contra uno con Dembelé.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Ene 2022)

Los del Madrid juegan como si deseasen terminar y largarse a su casa, estan alejados de las espectativas que generan estos partidos y no juegan como tendrian que jugar, parece que estuviesen jugando una puta pachanga.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Ene 2022)

Leo algunos comentarios que dicen que si el Madrid esta dejando vivo, que si les jode que el Madrid no humille a los equipos..., yo no se si estoy viendo otro partido pero el Madrid no esta jugando a NADA, es mas el empate es como minimo, bastante justo.


----------



## artemis (12 Ene 2022)

Si Ausencio hubiera metido la mitad de las que ha tenido, iriais goleando


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Leo algunos comentarios que dicen que si el Madrid esta dejando vivo, que si les jode que el Madrid no humille a los equipos..., yo no se si estoy viendo otro partido pero el Madrid no esta jugando a NADA, es mas el empate es como minimo, bastante justo.



El Madrí juega a la contra, que es a lo que puede jugar con los jugadores que tiene. Y en esas contras se come con patatas al far$a. Pero no ha ambición por meterle un 6-0.


----------



## JohnTitor (12 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Leo algunos comentarios que dicen que si el Madrid esta dejando vivo, que si les jode que el Madrid no humille a los equipos..., yo no se si estoy viendo otro partido pero el Madrid no esta jugando a NADA, es mas el empate es como minimo, bastante justo.



Cuando el Madrid ha querido subir una marcha el varsa ni la ha olido, han tenido como 15 minutos de puro toque y ataque que no han aprovechado en absoluto.

Tú mismo te has contestado antes con lo de que parece que deseen terminar e irse, jugando así al final le dan el partido al varsa y son ellos quienes salen reforzados y nosotros no, por muy partido de mierda que sea, un clásico nunca hay que menospreciarlo.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Ene 2022)

Vaya partido que está planteando Ancelotti frente a esa banda de mediocres. Vergonzoso.


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Ene 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Tranquiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilos.
> 
> Hemos jugado de puta madre la primera parte, pero teniendo a un mitja-merda como Asensio tampoco puedes hacer mucho mas. No hemos buscado la yugular cuando tuvimos la oportunidad y los mamones estos han metido un gol de rebote.
> 
> Quiero SANGRE en la segunda parte, quiero a Rodrygo, quiero a Camavinga y quiero puto rock and roll.



Pues espera sentado
Yo casi prefiero perder 2-1 y volvernos a casa.
Luego ya les abriremos el ojal en copa si procede y en liga.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El Madrí juega a la contra, que es a lo que puede jugar con los jugadores que tiene. Y en esas contras se come con patatas al far$a. Pero no ha ambición por meterle un 6-0.



Ok mientras esperamos si el Madrid decide o no humillar al Barcelona, esperemos que no nos marquen ellos.


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Ene 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Tranquiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilos.
> 
> Hemos jugado de puta madre la primera parte, pero teniendo a un mitja-merda como Asensio tampoco puedes hacer mucho mas. No hemos buscado la yugular cuando tuvimos la oportunidad y los mamones estos han metido un gol de rebote.
> 
> Quiero SANGRE en la segunda parte, quiero a Rodrygo, quiero a Camavinga y quiero puto rock and roll.



Pues espera sentado
Yo casi prefiero perder 2-1 y volvernos a casa.
Luego ya les abriremos el ojal en copa si procede y en liga.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (12 Ene 2022)

En la mente de este equipo este farsa está catalogado como el campeón de la liga turca que te toca en la liguilla de champions y están jugando así, en plan gilipartido de liguilla de champions "ya lo ganaremos". Sabemos que lo más seguro es que sea un 3 1 o 3 2 pero así puede haber susto.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Ene 2022)

Jordi Alba llega arriba y siempre la suelta con sentido o la pone en la cabeza de alguien,si Carvajal hiciera lo mismo...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Ok mientras esperamos si el Madrid decide o no humillar al Barcelona, esperemos que no nos marquen ellos.



Ese es el problema. Por eso nos enfadamos con el madrí.


----------



## Shaktar (12 Ene 2022)




----------



## Scardanelli (12 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Leo algunos comentarios que dicen que si el Madrid esta dejando vivo, que si les jode que el Madrid no humille a los equipos..., yo no se si estoy viendo otro partido pero el Madrid no esta jugando a NADA, es mas el empate es como minimo, bastante justo.



El Barcelona es el ejército de Pancho Villa. Es unos críos corriendo y pegando, como el Gavi ese, que se dedica a pegar sin parar. El Madrid tiene mucha más calidad, pero están arrastrando las pelotas, que es lo que hacen los equipos de Carletto. Especialmente si dejas a los viejos todo el partido.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El Madrí juega a la contra, que es a lo que puede jugar con los jugadores que tiene. Y en esas contras se come con patatas al far$a. Pero no ha ambición por meterle un 6-0.



No, es así. En el Madrid solo puede contragolpear uno. Vinicius. El resto no corren más de 10 metros. Lo que pasa es que Vinicius parece muchos jugadores en uno. Pero Vinicius puede jugar a eso y a lo que quiera.


----------



## PORRON (12 Ene 2022)

EL PARTIDO ESTÁ PERDIDO. Y LA LIGA TAMBIÉN. PUEDEN CITARME SEÑORES.


----------



## fachacine (12 Ene 2022)

Ausencio no hace NADA


----------



## PORRON (12 Ene 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Ausencio no hace NADA



PERDEMOS EL PARTIDO Y LA LIGA.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Ene 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Ausencio no hace NADA



Es insoportable. Pero como en el banquillo hay otro insoportable como Ancelotti...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (12 Ene 2022)

Hay partidos de pretemporada con mas intensidad


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Ene 2022)

Rodrygo y Fati no serán hermanos separados al nacer,no?


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Ene 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Hay partidos de pretemporada con mas intensidad



El Madrid está jugando con la misma presión que el puto Carranza. Benzema con el viejazo y Ausencio viejo eterno.


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Ene 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Ausencio no hace NADA



Es una puta mierda, un sinsangre, un pan sinsal, seguramente será de izquierdas y llevará las 3 banderillas reglamentarias


----------



## Señor Moscoso (12 Ene 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El Madrid está jugando con la misma presión que el puto Carranza. Benzema con el viejazo y Ausencio viejo eterno.



La unica explicacion racional es el exceso de confianza, pero por el camino nos estan matando de aburrimiento e indignacion


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Ene 2022)

La legendaria potra culerda, esa nunca falla


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Ene 2022)

Con que Rodrygo mire hacia delante y no devuelva la pelota hacia detras Asensio, hemos ganado...


----------



## HDR (12 Ene 2022)

El sin sangre hijo de la gran puta va andando cuando lo cambian, despacito. No me lo puedo creer.

Ancelotti es un santo, Mou lo mataría.


----------



## fachacine (12 Ene 2022)

Ameeeeeego


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Ene 2022)

A MAMAR


----------



## Señor Moscoso (12 Ene 2022)

Amego viene a ver a premo a disierto, tiene segarro, bentley lambo y camello amego


----------



## PORRON (12 Ene 2022)

Ignorar a ese basurero.


----------



## ccc (12 Ene 2022)

Jo,jo, al ignore imbecil


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Ene 2022)

Se ha sobado un poco Araujo ahí,podía haber hecho algo más que ver cómo entraba la bola...


----------



## HDR (12 Ene 2022)

Lo del árbitro con las faltas múltiples reiterativas a Vini es para cogerlo y patearlo. Ni 1 amarilla aún. Es que ni falta pita a veces tampoco.


----------



## ccc (12 Ene 2022)

Cuidado que sale Memphis, ese crack que el BCN ficho y ahora quieren vender


----------



## ccc (12 Ene 2022)

Ha cambiado Ancelotti? Es increible lo de este porco italiano


----------



## cebollo (12 Ene 2022)

He aguantado años y años de tonterías comunistas y supersticiones tiraflechas de xicomalo pero al primer mensaje antimadridista se ha ido al ignore más rápido que Vinicius dopado.


----------



## el ruinas II (12 Ene 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Es una puta mierda, un sinsangre, un pan sinsal, seguramente será de izquierdas y llevará las 3 banderillas reglamentarias



ausencio es un hijo de puta


----------



## vurvujo (12 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> EL PARTIDO ESTÁ PERDIDO. Y LA LIGA TAMBIÉN. PUEDEN CITARME SEÑORES.



¿Eres del 8arsa?


----------



## barullo (12 Ene 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> He aguantado años y años de tonterías comunistas y supersticiones tiraflechas de xicomalo pero al primer mensaje antimadridista se ha ido al ignore más rápido que Vinicius dopado.



Ese no es xicomalo, caratrucha

Es un trollaco del copón de la baraja


----------



## artemis (12 Ene 2022)

Ha sido irse Ausencio y el madrid mejorar


----------



## vurvujo (12 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ese no es xicomalo, caratrucha
> 
> Es un trollaco del copón de la baraja



Lo dices como si el original no fuera un trollaco


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ese no es xicomalo, caratrucha
> 
> Es un trollaco del copón de la baraja



Joder vaya vista de águila 

De todos modos ya me extrañaba verle enfangandose en este tipo de asuntos mundanos como el fútbol...


----------



## euromelon (12 Ene 2022)

Dejaron solo al negro de la patera


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Ene 2022)

Joder qué sopor, hay prórroga o qué


----------



## barullo (12 Ene 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Lo dices como si el original no fuera un trollaco



Lo digo así porque habla de aguantar años y años...

...a este no, desde luego


----------



## Señor Moscoso (12 Ene 2022)

Mendy haciendo la ruleta en el area con el portero fuera de porteria...


----------



## cebollo (12 Ene 2022)

Creo que Buyo y D, alessandro han tenido una bronca muy graciosa.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Ene 2022)

¿Qué hace aquí este ROJO HIJODEPUTA? ¿No habíamos puesto zotal?


----------



## Th89 (12 Ene 2022)

De risa empatar con este Barça, es para que vuelvan todos nadando a Madrid pase lo que pase.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Ene 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> De risa empatar con este Barça, es para que vuelvan todos nadando a Madrid pase lo que pase.



Se puede utilizar el canal de Suez o rodeando África?


----------



## HDR (12 Ene 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> De risa empatar con este Barça, es para que vuelvan todos nadando a Madrid pase lo que pase.



Están jugando al 70% todo el partido, en cierta forma lo entiendo. Es un torneo de risa, para un título de risa, mientras el Sevilla está en su casa descansando. El Barcelona sí está jugando al 100% porque para ellos la Liga ya tal.

Rubiales es un gilipollas.


----------



## escаlopez (12 Ene 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Creo que Buyo y D, alessandro han tenido una bronca muy graciosa.



Eso donde se ve


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Ene 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Creo que Buyo y D, alessandro han tenido una bronca muy graciosa.



Irán como las grecas


----------



## Th89 (12 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Se puede utilizar el canal de Suez o rodeando África?



Bordeando África, que se ganen el sueldo.


----------



## Bartleby (12 Ene 2022)

Esta Supercopa es del Athletic, y lo sabéis

El Bufalo no va a jugar pero tocará la trompeta.


----------



## escаlopez (12 Ene 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> De risa empatar con este Barça, es para que vuelvan todos nadando a Madrid pase lo que pase.



¿Cuantos milloncetes dan los moros a los equipos?


----------



## Señor Moscoso (12 Ene 2022)

Quiero pensar que el teatrillo este esta pactado entre rubiales los moros y Su Florentineza


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Ene 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Bordeando África, que se ganen el sueldo.



A lo mejor llegan para el comienzo de la próxima temporada...


----------



## Th89 (12 Ene 2022)

escаlopez dijo:


> ¿Cuantos milloncetes dan los moros a los equipos?



Aquí el que se lo lleva calentito es la Federación.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Ene 2022)

escаlopez dijo:


> ¿Cuantos milloncetes dan los moros a los equipos?



40 kilos pagan,esa gente tiene el dinero por castigo


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Ene 2022)

El problema es que Ancelotti juega a no hacer nada y a esperar a que Vinicius se invente algo. En el fondo es un italiano hijo de perra…


----------



## ccc (12 Ene 2022)

Bien Ancelotti, como de costumbre, hay que poner al luvas vater en el campo


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Ene 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Bien Ancelotti, como de costumbre, hay que poner al luvas vater en el campo



Supongo que con Dembelé por ahí, quiere regalar el partido…


----------



## ccc (12 Ene 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El problema es que Ancelotti juega a no hacer nada y a esperar a que Vinicius se invente algo. En el fondo es un italiano hijo de perra…



Es el cambio fundamental respecto a ZZ: El calvo queria que los partidos los resolviera Hazard y ademas queria dar mil oportunidades a Marcelo, a Isco y al ramos lesionado.

Mientras renovemos a Benzema, a Modric no vamos a ganar nada importante: Esperemos que la liga no la gane el sevilla (a esto hemos llegado, a que el Sevilla es nuestro rival en liga, asi esta el patio)


----------



## escаlopez (12 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> 40 kilos pagan,esa gente tiene el dinero por castigo



No jorobes. ¿40 millones se lleva cada equipo?? ¿Y que ganan los moros??


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Ene 2022)

Espesos espesos, el Madrid jugando a nada. Si se acaba ganando los medios del Madrid ya tienen excusa, se gana jugando a medio gas, asi que cuando el madrid "elija" jugar bien se los folla a todos, hasta que te pille el PSG.


----------



## artemis (12 Ene 2022)

La salida de Modric os ha matado


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Ene 2022)

escаlopez dijo:


> No jorobes. ¿40 millones se lleva cada equipo?? ¿Y que ganan los moros??



Los moros pagan en total 40 kilos,y ya de ahí se reparte...los equipos creo que se llevan la mitad,que serán 5 cada uno...


----------



## artemis (12 Ene 2022)

escаlopez dijo:


> No jorobes. ¿40 millones se lleva cada equipo?? ¿Y que ganan los moros??



No, esa es la mayor vergüenza del puto calvo de mierda

*Madrid y Barça se llevan 12,5M€ entre ambos conjuntos; el Atlético, 4,5M€; y el Athletic, 2,5M€*


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Ene 2022)

El Madrid en ataque es Vinicius y si este empieza a quedarse sin gas pues queda la nada básicamente ...


----------



## escаlopez (12 Ene 2022)

Pues con 6 kilitos da para pagar un mes de Hazard o Bale, muy ricos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Ene 2022)

Que gol,que dolor...creí que la fallaban...

Les han cogido en bragas en la contra totalmente


----------



## ccc (12 Ene 2022)

Jo,jo, lo del italiano es de risa: El equipo se ha caido definitivamente: Ahora el BCN si que ests siendop superior: Senyores esta mierda de equipo nos esta dominando: Grande Ancelotti, el equipo se te cae y no tiene los huevos de sacar a Camavinga, a Jovic,....El problema de siempre, equipo fundido en marzo.


----------



## HDR (12 Ene 2022)

En cuanto el Madrid pega un fogonazo y juega 2 minutos al 100%, gol. A ver si mantienen la ventaja ya y se acaba esto.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Ene 2022)

Vaya golazo. Tremendo los tres, pero lo de Vinicius es de genio absoluto.


----------



## Th89 (12 Ene 2022)

Nos falta consistencia para hacer algo grande en Europa. En partidos como hoy se ve, que nos aguanta el tipo un Barça plagado de menas.


----------



## el ruinas II (12 Ene 2022)

lo mas importante es que el hijo de cien mil putas de ausencio no vuelva a jugar un minuto, prefiero a cualquier jugador del filial que a ese pedazo de mierda


----------



## fachacine (12 Ene 2022)

Con Mbappe hoy le caía una manita mínimo al Barsa


----------



## HDR (12 Ene 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> lo mas importante es que el hijo de cien mil putas de ausencio no vuelva a jugar un minuto, prefiero a cualquier jugador del filial que a ese pedazo de mierda



Es preferible jugar con 4-4-2, dominando el centro del campo con Vini y Benzemá arriba, a salir con el 4-3-3 si va a ser con Asensio.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Ene 2022)

artemis dijo:


> La salida de Modric os ha matado



Balón que roba Valverde en su área y llega para rematar en la otra. Pero la solución era no hacer cambios y reventar a Modric. Estábamos ganando a tocomochear, no al fútbol. Por eso te gustaba.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Ene 2022)

Y Vinicius lesionado porque al funcionario no le gusta hacer cambios…


----------



## artemis (12 Ene 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Balón que roba Valverde en su área y llega para rematar en la otra. Pero la solución era no hacer cambios y reventar a Modric. Estábamos ganando a tocomochear, no al fútbol. Por eso te gustaba.



Sin Modric se ha perdido el medio de campo


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Ene 2022)

Pues Váter no lo ha hecho mucho peor que tullido Carvajal…


----------



## Señor Moscoso (12 Ene 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Pues Váter no lo ha hecho mucho peor que tullido Carvajal…



Entre los dos no suman uno


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Ene 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Sin Modric se ha perdido el medio de campo



Y se ha ganando recorrido y la posibilidad de llegar a portería. Con Modric-Case-Kroos el Madrid no tiene segunda línea. Con ellos a duras pena tenía segunda línea hace 4 años. Uno de los problemas del Madrid es que no hay juego interior si juega con dos interiores tan posicionales (y mayores) como Kroos y Modric...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Ene 2022)

El Madrid no puede tener tantas ocasiones y tomar tantas malas decisiones.


----------



## IVNP71 (12 Ene 2022)

Grande el Real! Grande España!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Pues Váter no lo ha hecho mucho peor que tullido Carvajal…




eso iba a decir yo. Ha estado bastante bien


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El Madrid no puede tener tantas ocasiones y tomar tantas malas decisiones.




y tanto. El madrid ha podido matar el partido en 3 ocasiones esta prórroga.


----------



## manutartufo (12 Ene 2022)

Por los pelos...


----------



## barullo (12 Ene 2022)

.⁝. dijo:


> ¿Para cuando un 2-6 o algo así? MauMaudridistas y sus Mass Media ahora callados como putas, que es lo que son, contra un equipucho de mierda como el Barca.



Eso es lo que echo en falta yo: que con lo buenos que son no arrasen al barsa como en aquél 2-6

Bien traído


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

por cierto, el puto Orange no ha dado el partido.

gracias (no se quien fue) por poner el enlace.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Ene 2022)

.⁝. dijo:


> ¿Para cuando un 2-6 o algo así? MauMaudridistas y sus Mass Media ahora callados como putas, que es lo que son, contra un equipucho de mierda como el Barca.



Las ratas anti-madridistas se aferran a lo que pueden. Hemos ganado mientras jugábamos andando el Carranza, tirado un palo y fallado un par de goles cantados y aún así vienen estos aquí a demostrar su inferioridad...


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Eso es lo que echo en falta yo: que con lo buenos que son no arrasen al barsa como en aquél 2-6
> 
> Bien traído



Ningún madridista está diciendo aquí que somos magníficos, eso son vuestros complejos e inferioridad tomando control de vosotros...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Ene 2022)

Se ha jugado mal, muy mal por parte del Madrid. El Barcelona es un equipo deshauciado, con Alves, Pique, Busquets Alba, pidiendo irse a Mallorca de vacaciones y el resto chavales.

Cansados? han jugado andando todo el partido, malisimas decisiones en ocasiones claras, si los jugadores estan cansados Ancelotti tiene que hacer cambios, o en Champions con el ritmo que tiene el Madrid no nos da, a no ser que Ancelotti no vea claro la Cahnmpions y busque simplemente asegurar la Liga y competiciones menores.


----------



## Fiodor (12 Ene 2022)

Partido más igualado de lo que muchos esperaban. Demasiada relajación después de los goles... Además, unos fallos atrás impropios de un equipo que quiere aspirar a todo. Peor Militao que Nacho, aunque lo normal hubiera sido lo contrario... Lo positivo es la victoria y ahora a preparar la final.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (12 Ene 2022)

Pues todos contentos con el resultado . El Madrid porque pasa y el Barcelona porque no sale humillado.
Xavi no gana una vida extra pero sale de esta batalla con "daño asumibles"

No he visto el choque, pero he leido que Vinicius se retiro lesionado. Se sabe si es grave? Eso si seria una pesima noticia.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Se ha jugado mal, muy mal por parte del Madrid. El Barcelona es un equipo deshauciado, con Alves, Pique, Busquets Alba, pidiendo irse a Mallorca de vacaciones y el resto chavales.
> 
> Cansados? han jugado andando todo el partido, malisimas decisiones en ocasiones claras, si los jugadores estan cansados Ancelotti tiene que hacer cambios, o en Champions con el ritmo que tiene el Madrid no nos da, a no ser que Ancelotti no vea claro la Cahnmpions y busque simplemente asegurar la Liga y competiciones menores.




lo de carletto es muy preocupante. Veremos como estamos en abril. Veo que el madrid al final va a sufrir mucho. Los jugadores están muy cansados


----------



## JohnTitor (12 Ene 2022)

Menudo cabreo llevo encima con la puta imagen de mierda que hemos dado.

Si no quieren jugar estos partidos en plena temporada que renuncien a ellos y punto, no pasa nada, prefiero perder un título así antes que dar este bochornoso espectáculo.

Ahora a aguantar a Chavi en rueda de prensa dándose golpes en el pecho cual orangután.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Ene 2022)

Yo creo que hemos ido como de más a menos. A mi la primera media hora del partido me ha gustado mucho. Y el Barcelona ha hecho 3 ventanas de cambios, y con eso ha tenido "ráfagas" de dominio, pero cuando pasaban 10 minutos, perdían ese punch.

Al final se ha ganado un poco más por empaque que por juego. Mi conclusión es que falta un poco de fondo de armario, que el 11 titular es de mucho nivel, pero que el banquillo no te mejora, como mucho te mantiene lo que tienes, y son 3-4 jugadores, no más.

La final veremos a ver que pasa.


----------



## barullo (12 Ene 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Ningún madridista está diciendo aquí que somos magníficos, eso son vuestros complejos e inferioridad tomando control de vosotros...



Claro claro, doctor rosado   lo que hustec diga


----------



## fachacine (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> por cierto, el puto Orange no ha dado el partido.
> 
> gracias (no se quien fue) por poner el enlace.



Pues yo lo he visto por Orange TV, aunque claro, tengo contratada la Liga, no sé si vendrá en el mismo pack


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Pues yo lo he visto por Orange TV, aunque claro, tengo contratada la Liga, no sé si vendrá en el mismo pack



joder, yo tengo contratado liga y champions y los otros canales de series y pelis. Tengo todos los canales

en qué dial lo viste??


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Claro claro, doctor rosado   lo que hustec diga



Estamos aquí para ayudar...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> lo de carletto es muy preocupante. Veremos como estamos en abril. Veo que el madrid al final va a sufrir mucho. Los jugadores están muy cansados



El viejo es un bienqueda, yo creo que tiene miedo de que los jugadores se le enfaden si los cambia antes.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (12 Ene 2022)

Pues nada, a ver si dicen lo mismo que en el partido de liga, que les daría vergüenza ganar así.

Lo importante es que no sepan que están derroidos, no les vaya a dar por cambiar cosas.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> lo de carletto es muy preocupante. Veremos como estamos en abril. Veo que el madrid al final va a sufrir mucho. Los jugadores están muy cansados



Si, tiene pinta de que vamos a llegar con menos punch. Por eso era importante aprovechar el buen momento para sacar ventaja en Liga. Se ha hecho, pero el Sevilla se ha resistido y seguirá peleando.

La Copa son 4-5 partidos, todo puede ser. Y para la Champions no nos da. Al PSG si que le podemos ganar, pero hay 3-4 equipos que en condiciones normales, nos ganan.

De momento a intentar ganar la final, y luego ya se verá.


----------



## HDR (12 Ene 2022)

Benzema ha hecho un partidazo, súper eficaz, me ha encantado. A veces me recuerda a Ronaldo Nazario y otras a Zidane, es una mezcla de ambos, elegante y goleador. El mejor jugador del mundo a día de hoy, sin ninguna duda.

Asensio podría ser mucho mejor jugador de lo que es, pero carece de cabeza y de sangre.


----------



## fachacine (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> joder, yo tengo contratado liga y champions y los otros canales de series y pelis. Tengo todos los canales
> 
> en qué dial lo viste??



En el dial 10, puesto para la Supercopa del 12 al 16, has hecho el tonto


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Ene 2022)

El medio campo del Madrid ya da muestras de estar mas que amortizado, Modric es crucial que este en buen estado de forma, Kroos es Busquets con unos años menos, Casemiro es una nulidad tecnicamente, solo sabe emburriar, el Madrid lo apuesta todo a Vinicius y Benzema. Por mi, Rodrigo aunque ha estado fallon, lo prefiero a Asensio, este ultimo ya parece una diva.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> En el
> 
> En el dial 10




yo ese dial no le tengo. y repito, tengo liga, champions y todos los canales...fox, tcm, hollywow, paramount comedy...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Se ha jugado mal, muy mal por parte del Madrid. El Barcelona es un equipo deshauciado, con Alves, Pique, Busquets Alba, pidiendo irse a Mallorca de vacaciones y el resto chavales.



El Barcelona era un equipo deshauciado cuando lo llevaba Koeman, que tenía a 10 lesionados y los otros 15 le hicieron la cama. Busquets y Alba hicieron una Euro muy decente hace seis meses y una Nations League también decente hace tres, son torneos de exigencia. No son unos acabados para nada.

El Barça de hoy en día tiene jugadores interesantes, recuperados Pedri y Ansu Fati. Aunque nos hayamos echado unas buenas risas en los últimos meses, bien llevados no son un equipo de mierda ni mucho menos. Evidentemente no le da para ganar la liga ni para hacer gran cosa en Europa, pero no es un equipo al que podamos esperar ganar fácil.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si, tiene pinta de que vamos a llegar con menos punch. Por eso era importante aprovechar el buen momento para sacar ventaja en Liga. Se ha hecho, pero el Sevilla se ha resistido y seguirá peleando.
> 
> La Copa son 4-5 partidos, todo puede ser. Y para la Champions no nos da. Al PSG si que le podemos ganar, pero hay 3-4 equipos que en condiciones normales, nos ganan.
> 
> De momento a intentar ganar la final, y luego ya se verá.



A la Copa del Rey yo mandaba al Castilla.


----------



## Roedr (12 Ene 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Es el cambio fundamental respecto a ZZ: El calvo queria que los partidos los resolviera Hazard y ademas queria dar mil oportunidades a Marcelo, a Isco y al ramos lesionado.
> 
> Mientras renovemos a Benzema, a Modric no vamos a ganar nada importante: Esperemos que la liga no la gane el sevilla (a esto hemos llegado, a que el Sevilla es nuestro rival en liga, asi esta el patio)



a mi me parece que ZZ es mucho mejor entrenador que Ancelotti.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> lo de carletto es muy preocupante. Veremos como estamos en abril. Veo que el madrid al final va a sufrir mucho. Los jugadores están muy cansados



A ver, el Barcelona (en especial si le quitas a Dembele) es la banda del Vaquilla, falta que se presenten en el estadio en un Opel Kadett robado... pero el Madrid ha jugado con tres centrocampistas muy mayores que no permiten ningún juego interior porque no tienen recorrido, el ex-futbolista ese de Carvajal, Ausencio, que es como Peter DuBovsky pero con menos don de gentes y un tipo con diabetes tipo 1 y 1.80 que bastante hace con aparentar que es central... bastante hacemos.

Lo que pasa es que tenemos en el campo al verdadero hijo de O'Rei, O'Reinho Vinicius, a un negro que es el mejor lateral defensivo de la historia, a Karim (alhamdulillah) y los raticos que les quedan a Kroos y Modric y con eso nos da para ganar sin que se nos mueva mucho la gomina... pero poco más...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El Barcelona era un equipo deshauciado cuando lo llevaba Koeman, que tenía a 10 lesionados y los otros 15 le hicieron la cama. Busquets y Alba hicieron una Euro muy decente hace seis meses y una Nations League también decente hace tres, son torneos de exigencia. No son unos acabados para nada.
> 
> El Barça de hoy en día tiene jugadores interesantes, recuperados Pedri y Ansu Fati. Aunque nos hayamos echado unas buenas risas en los últimos meses, bien llevados no son un equipo de mierda ni mucho menos. Evidentemente no le da para ganar la liga ni para hacer gran cosa en Europa, pero no es un equipo al que podamos esperar ganar fácil.



Ni mucho menos, les da para clasificar para Champions. El Barcelona solo puede ir a mejor.

La realidad es que todos caemos en los cantos de sirena de los medios de comunicacion que nos hacen creer que el madrid es la hostia en vino, cuando hace un par de partidos se perdio contra el Getafe.


----------



## fachacine (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> yo ese dial no le tengo. y repito, tengo liga, champions y todos los canales...fox, tcm, hollywow, paramount comedy...



Qué cosa más rara...Yo pensaba que era de pago y que con sólo la Liga contratada no lo vería, me he ido al típico dial 111 donde hacen los partidos de liga y ahí nada, y haciendo zapping resulta que en el canal 10 estaba el partido


----------



## Roedr (12 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El Barcelona era un equipo deshauciado cuando lo llevaba Koeman, que tenía a 10 lesionados y los otros 15 le hicieron la cama. Busquets y Alba hicieron una Euro muy decente hace seis meses y una Nations League también decente hace tres, son torneos de exigencia. No son unos acabados para nada.
> 
> El Barça de hoy en día tiene jugadores interesantes, recuperados Pedri y Ansu Fati. Aunque nos hayamos echado unas buenas risas en los últimos meses, bien llevados no son un equipo de mierda ni mucho menos. Evidentemente no le da para ganar la liga ni para hacer gran cosa en Europa, pero no es un equipo al que podamos esperar ganar fácil.



Además, el Fathi es muy bueno, y Araujo también.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Qué cosa más rara...Yo pensaba que era de pago y que con sólo la Liga contratada no lo vería, me he ido al típico dial 111 donde hacen los partidos de liga y ahí nada, y haciendo zapping resulta que en el canal 10 estaba el partido




yo sabía que era en el dial 10. Lo había buscado en internet pero marcaba ese canal y me iba directo al 9. Y del 9 me saltaba al 15


----------



## Roedr (12 Ene 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Benzema ha hecho un partidazo, súper eficaz, me ha encantado. A veces me recuerda a Ronaldo Nazario y otras a Zidane, es una mezcla de ambos, elegante y goleador. El mejor jugador del mundo a día de hoy, sin ninguna duda.
> 
> Asensio podría ser mucho mejor jugador de lo que es, pero carece de cabeza y de sangre.



Exacto. Benzema lleva ya bastante tiempo siendo el mejor del mundo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Ene 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> A ver, el Barcelona (en especial si le quitas a Dembele) es la banda del Vaquilla, falta que se presenten en el estadio en un Opel Kadett robado... pero el Madrid ha jugado con tres centrocampistas muy mayores que no permiten ningún juego interior porque no tienen recorrido, el ex-futbolista ese de Carvajal, Ausencio, que es como Peter DuBovsky pero con menos don de gentes y un tipo con diabetes tipo 1 y 1.80 que bastante hace con aparentar que es central... bastante hacemos.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que tenemos en el campo al verdadero hijo de O'Rei, O'Reinho Vinicius, a un negro que es el mejor lateral defensivo de la historia, a Karim (alhamdulillah) y los raticos que les quedan a Kroos y Modric y con eso nos da para ganar sin que se nos mueva mucho la gomina... pero poco más...



Yo creo que al Barcelona solo le falta definirse un poco para ir hacia arriba, Memphis Pay Pay yo lo vendia ahora y compraba un central o centrocampista y me olvidaba de delanteros que ya tienen bastantes. 

Nico por Busquets y empezar a ser un poco mas reiterativos con los 11 y no cambiar tanto.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (12 Ene 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El Barcelona es el ejército de Pancho Villa. Es unos críos corriendo y pegando, como el Gavi ese, que se dedica a pegar sin parar. El Madrid tiene mucha más calidad, pero están arrastrando las pelotas, que es lo que hacen los equipos de Carletto. Especialmente si dejas a los viejos todo el partido.



A Gabi algún día le van a meter una hostia que lo van a aviar. 
Es insoportable. Siempre deja recadito. 
Me da a mí que no va a tener una carrera muy larga, fíjate lo que te digo.


----------



## Roedr (12 Ene 2022)

¿soy el único que piensa que Valverde debe ser titular?


----------



## Edu.R (12 Ene 2022)

El Real Madrid, de 10 partidos, al Barcelona le gana 7.

Que sea mejor, no implica que vaya a ganar 4-0. Le va a ganar la mayoría de las veces, y ocasionalmente le ganará con claridad.

El Real Madrid lleva 5 clásicos seguidos ganados. CINCO. Eso es una anomalía. Lo que pasa que todas esas victorias están siendo por la mínima (merecidas en general, pero por un gol), y en el recuerdo hay algunas goleadas del Barcelona más o menos recientes, y te queda la sensación de que "no te estás cobrando todas las deudas". Pero 3 años sin que te puedan ni siquiera empatar un partido, es bastante llamativo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿soy el único que piensa que Valverde debe ser titular?



Ancelotti tiene que empezar a ponerlo en Liga contra equipos de mierda, a él y a Mamapinga.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Ene 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> A Gabi algún día le van a meter una hostia que lo van a aviar.
> Es insoportable. Siempre deja recadito.
> Me da a mí que no va a tener una carrera muy larga, fíjate lo que te digo.



Eso espero. Me da casi tanto asco como el imbécil ese canario que vio la nieve el día que vino a Madrid...


----------



## Fiodor (12 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El medio campo del Madrid ya da muestras de estar mas que amortizado, Modric es crucial que este en buen estado de forma, Kroos es Busquets con unos años menos, Casemiro es una nulidad tecnicamente, solo sabe emburriar, el Madrid lo apuesta todo a Vinicius y Benzema. Por mi, Rodrigo aunque ha estado fallon, lo prefiero a Asensio, este ultimo ya parece una diva.



No está amortizado. El centro del campo todavía está a un nivel muy alto. El problema es que no pueden jugar tantos partidos seguidos. Así se les machaca y llegan agotados al final de temporada. O se les da descanso o el final de temporada puede ser jodido...


----------



## Roedr (12 Ene 2022)

Lo de Pelecius dejando pasar el balón.... que bueno es por Dios.


----------



## el ruinas II (12 Ene 2022)

carletto va a fundir el equipo antes del mes de marzo, mejor olvidarse de champions y reservar lo poco que hay para asegurar la puta liga


----------



## PORRON (12 Ene 2022)

AL CARRER HIJOS DE PUTA.


----------



## fachacine (12 Ene 2022)

Camavinga juega acelerado porque está ansioso por querer demostrar muchas cosas en los apenas 10 minutos de mierda que le da Carletto. Ese exceso de aceleración y esa ansiedad es la resultante de la falta de confianza, ni más ni menos, es la misma ansiedad que tenía Vinicius con Zidane. Parece mentira que Carletto no lo vea, está jodiendo al chaval con su falta de confianza.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> carletto va a fundir el equipo antes del mes de marzo, mejor olvidarse de champions y reservar lo poco que hay para asegurar la puta liga




esa es la triste realidad. Esperemos que la liga en marzo ya esté sentenciada.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (12 Ene 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> A Gabi algún día le van a meter una hostia que lo van a aviar.



Es *Gavi*, con v de vurro. 









Gavi - Player profile 22/23


Gavi, 18, from Spain ➤ FC Barcelona, since 2021 ➤ Central Midfield ➤ Market value: €90.00m ➤ * Aug 5, 2004 in Los Palacios y Villafranca, Spain




www.transfermarkt.com


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Yo creo que al Barcelona solo le falta definirse un poco para ir hacia arriba, Memphis Pay Pay yo lo vendia ahora y compraba un central o centrocampista y me olvidaba de delanteros que ya tienen bastantes.
> 
> Nico por Busquets y empezar a ser un poco mas reiterativos con los 11 y no cambiar tanto.



El Barcelona ha jugado este partido como si fuera la final de la Copa de Europa... con 5 cambios y mordiendo en todo el campo. Con esas ha marcado un gol de churro y otro en un error de marcaje. Les han podido echar a alguno y el Madrid ha tirado uno al palo y ha fallado un par cantados... el resultado es engañoso por lo corto y por como se han tomado el partido los dos equipos.

El Barcelona hace un buen partido de equipo de nivel medio. Y eso que tiene aun a Dembele que es un tarado, pero un jugadorazo...


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Ene 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Camavinga juega acelerado porque está ansioso por querer demostrar muchas cosas en los apenas 10 minutos de mierda que le da Carletto. Ese exceso de aceleración y esa ansiedad es la resultante de la falta de confianza, ni más ni menos, es la misma ansiedad que tenía Vinicius con Zidane. Parece mentira que Carletto no lo vea, está jodiendo al chaval con su falta de confianza.



Eso y que lo saque de extremo los últimos 10 minutos cuando no ha jugado ahí en su puta vida...


----------



## cebollo (12 Ene 2022)

Olvidáis que el empate a uno ha sido un churro. Sin ese gol muy accidental el Madrid le gana fácil al Barcelona jugando regular.

El gran cambio de Xavi respecto a Koeman es que han pasado de hacer 12 faltas por partido a hacer 16, con Gavi como protagonista. Los mismos periodistas que llevan años llamando carnicero a Casemiro llaman guerrero a Gavi.

Noto a los barcelonisras contentos y orgullosos después de perder. Lo de que Messi les cambio la mentalidad era falso, como todo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> esa es la triste realidad. Esperemos que la liga en marzo ya esté sentenciada.



En Marzo igual ya estamos fuera de Champions.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Ene 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Es *Gavi*, con v de vurro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Resulta que el tío se llama *Pablo Martín Páez Gavira*  

No puede ponerse "Pablo" en la camiseta,no


----------



## Paddy McAloon (12 Ene 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Nos falta consistencia para hacer algo grande en Europa. En partidos como hoy se ve, que nos aguanta el tipo un Barça plagado de menas.



Tú sí que eres un "mena", racista de mierda.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Ene 2022)

Si a alguno le interesa, se esta jugando tambien la prorroga del *Juve-Inter* de la supercopa italiana.


----------



## xilebo (12 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Si a alguno le interesa, se esta jugando tambien la prorroga del *Juve-Inter* de la supercopa italiana.



Gol del inter en el min 120, gana 2-1


----------



## Luftwuaje (12 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> En Marzo igual ya estamos fuera de Champions.



Quién sabe... O consolidados.


----------



## Th89 (12 Ene 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Tú sí que eres un "mena", racista de mierda.



No podía faltar el ofendidito de turno con el comodín del racismo


----------



## Paddy McAloon (12 Ene 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> No podía faltar el ofendidito de turno con el comodín del racismo



Subnormal.


----------



## Agente Coulson (12 Ene 2022)

Lo que venía siendo el punto fuerte del Madrid, ahora es el más débil. El centro del campo conserva su calidad pero no la capacidad de aguantar un ritmo alto, de élite deportiva.

Ancelotti lo sabe y, tras algunos tropiezos a inicio de temporada, ha decidido que el Madrid debe defender muy atrás y salir a la contra.

Esa forma de jugar está dando buen resultado porque tenemos a Vinicius, que juega muy cómodo con espacios por delante.

El cambio de Odegaard por Camavinga ha sido un error. Y creo que ya se han dado cuenta.

Mi sugerencia sería formar un centro del campo más físico, con Casemiro y Valverde fijos. Y eligiendo un organizador entre Modric y Kroos que nunca deberían jugar a la vez.

Respecto a Asensio: Su posición ideal es la media punta, por detrás del 9. Porque no tiene condiciones para jugar de extremo. Ni velocidad ni regate. Y, si no se va a renunciar al 4-3-3, lo mejor es venderlo.


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Ene 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Lo que venía siendo el punto fuerte del Madrid, ahora es el más débil. El centro del campo conserva su calidad pero no la capacidad de aguantar un ritmo alto, de élite deportiva.
> 
> Ancelotti lo sabe y, tras algunos tropiezos a inicio de temporada, ha decidido que el Madrid debe defender muy atrás y salir a la contra.
> 
> ...



Camavinga le da sopas a la Barbie noruega.


----------



## PORRON (13 Ene 2022)




----------



## PORRON (13 Ene 2022)

HALA MADRID HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA VIVA ESPAÑA VIVA CRISTO REY.


----------



## PORRON (13 Ene 2022)

XAVI HEMOS MERECIDO PASAR A LA FINAL JAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJA


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> HALA MADRID HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA VIVA ESPAÑA VIVA CRISTO REY.



FACHA SUBNORMAL


----------



## xilebo (13 Ene 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (13 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> XAVI HEMOS MERECIDO PASAR A LA FINAL JAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJA



A ver, obviamente con el partido que han hecho, pues no es imposible ganarlo. Muchos momentos ha estado 50-50, si en esos momentos te sale siempre cara, ganas.

Están mal. Se tienen que agarrar a cualquier cosa, incluso a una derrota honrosa que "podría haber sido una victoria". Celebran inscripciones de jugadores fichados, y derrotas por la mínima.

Mira, cuando el Barcelona nos metió el 2-6, faltaba media hora y el marcador era de 2-3.
Fue 2-6, porque el Real Madrid se fue a lo loco (Venía de hacer una vuelta casi perfecta, donde iba siempre a tumba abierta para ganar) y con espacios nos arrasaron. Si en ese partido hubieramos tenido un puntito de pausa, lo habríamos perdido. Pero no 2-6.

En el último 5-1 que fue el adios de Lopetegui. Estuvimos hasta casi el 75' con 2-1, con un palo de Modric, y con el Barcelona con los huevos de corbata. Marcaron el 3-1, se lesionó Marcelo, acabamos con 10, y al final llegaron los otros dos goles.

Podemos decir que bueno, que "fueron goleadas accidentales", ¿no? Pero aquelló quedó con un baño "histórico, irrepetible", y si lo miras con perspectiva, muchas veces los resultados son más exagerados de lo que deberían.


----------



## HDR (13 Ene 2022)

Ha salido un poco mal la estrategia de dosificar físicamente y tratar de ganar por la mínima. Eso ha sido lo que nos ha llevado a la prórroga, y finalmente a más desgaste aún. Tenían que haber buscado el 3-1 en la segunda parte y ya sí sentenciar.


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Ene 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Ene 2022)

Jamás cuando el Madrid ha perdido un Clásico ha dicho "bueno, hemos perdido otra vez pero no pasa nada, jugamos mejor que hace un par de meses. La próxima temporada seguro que se nos da mejor."

Es de primero de loser eso.

Y Xavi era un llorón como jugador y es igual de llorón como entrenador. Algún día en Europa lo va a pillar por banda Klopp, o Guardiola, o Tuchel, o incluso ZZ si consigue ficharlo alguien, y le va a dar un máster acelerado en planteamiento de partidos. A ver si llora entonces también.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Ene 2022)

Acabo de ver los goles repetidos y: Militao horrible en los dos goles, Vinicius espectacular en el primero y el tercero, y la ruleta de Mendy canela fina.

Mendy es mucho menos tuercebotas de lo que lo decís por aquí, pero todavía mezcla mal con Vinicius. Si yo fuera Vinicius y me pudiera ir de quien me saliera de los huevos cuando me saliera de los huevos igual tampoco se la pasaba al lateral. Pero en el segundo gol Mendy recorta hacia fuera en una baldosa y le mete un centro raso perfecto a Benzema entre tres rivales. Eso en su puta vida lo hace el típico lateral defensivo peleón con el que nos gusta comparar a Mendy. Pero vaya, que pueden aprender a compenetrarse mejor.


----------



## Viviendo (13 Ene 2022)

Es un desprecio a los aficionados lo que hacen los jugadores/tecnicos, juegan a ganar por la minima al maximo rival con lo que significa para los fans partidos como estos, eso los jugadores del barcelona lo saben bien, en el madrid o son retrasados o sudan del significado que tiene para el club/fans, una plantilla de pechos frios con pocas excepciones, este equipo sin Vinicius no aspira a titulos ni de broma, se lesiona ahora Vini para el resto de la temporada y el barsa acaba adelantando

Tiene mas importancia en la historia para los aficionados meterle 5 que ganar una copa mierder mas, que no sabes ni cuantas tienes ya ni te importa, cuando haya cambio de ciclo y el barsa vuelva ya veran como ellos si que lo entienden bien

Justo es reconocer que no es un problema de esta plantilla solamente, y que los dos que ponian pasion como CR y Ramos ya no estan, con los galacticos fue vergonzoso como metian un par de goles y se dedicaban a pasearse

Veo a Haaland y Mbape con ganas de golear y el resto diciendoles que tranquilos, que llevan un gol mas y paque estresarse


----------



## juantxxxo (13 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> XAVI HEMOS MERECIDO PASAR A LA FINAL JAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJA



La culpa ha sido del céspeT, que en Arabia no lo saben cortar tú.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ene 2022)

*#puntodeinflexion*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ene 2022)

Dejaos de pajas, el Madrid en la primera mitad las ha tenido de todos los colores para meter tres por lo menos, lo que pasa que si tú rematador es ausencio pues es lo que hay, ausencio aparte de tiro desde fuera del área no tiene más.

Benzema que tampoco es un killer debemos rezar porque a mejorado mucho en esa faceta, he os pasado años viendo como el cabron se la tiraba a las manos al portero.

Vinicius muy bien, pero no le da el físico para las segundas partes, físicamente es un robinho de la vida, a mejorado mucho de cara al gol, pero la mayoría de las veces cuando tienen remate ya está muy cansado, de todas formas es lo mejor del Madrid.


Modric es un dios, que aún juegue así con la edad que tiene es una maravilla, pero la gasofa solo le dirá una parte, y sin el el Madrid deja de ser competitivo a primer nivel.



Casimiro es lento, falla pases y pierde marcas, lleva jugando de titular por dos años buenos ni se sabe.


Kroos muy estático, cuando no está bien físicamente se nota mucho, aún así reparte el juego con orden, una pena que cada vez juegue más atrás pues tiene buen remate desde fuera del área.


Militao...es de ese tipo de jugadores que en cuanto se eles reconoce lo bueno que son la empiezan a cagar, ya lleva dos partidos, que se concentre y dejen de adorarle


Mendy....no se que pensar, defensivamente me gusta y físicamente es un tiro, pero cuando le ves hacer ruletas en defensa cual Zidane te los pone de corbata, yo creo que es un troll.


Carvajal, el mejor lateral derecho de los últimos años, pero ya no le da para más, su bajón físico es alarmante, una pena, pero ha envejecido prematuramente.


Lucas váter...que higodefruta.


Rodrygo, siempre lo hace mejor cuando sale desde el banquillo, ayer revolucionó el partido.


Curtidos, muy bien como siempre.


Marcelo, Isco, mariano y hazard, claros candidatos a ganar el balón de oro el año que viene.

No es popular decir esto, pero el Madrid tiene mejor 11 inicial que el Barcelona, el problema es que en banquillo el Madrid sale mal parado.


Ayer sacas al vago de bale a las contras y te fija centrales y mata el partido.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ene 2022)

El once inicial del Madrid si estuvieran bien los futbolistas que no lo están.


Curtidos.

Carvajal. Militao. Álava. Mendy.


Bale kroos Modric vinicius


Hazard.


Benzema.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Jamás cuando el Madrid ha perdido un Clásico ha dicho "bueno, hemos perdido otra vez pero no pasa nada, jugamos mejor que hace un par de meses. La próxima temporada seguro que se nos da mejor."
> 
> Es de primero de loser eso.
> 
> Y Xavi era un llorón como jugador y es igual de llorón como entrenador. Algún día en Europa lo va a pillar por banda Klopp, o Guardiola, o Tuchel, o incluso ZZ si consigue ficharlo alguien, y le va a dar un máster acelerado en planteamiento de partidos. A ver si llora entonces también.




es que el madrid es un club grande. El mejor del planeta. El farsa no


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Ene 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Ene 2022)

Estamos en enero, quedan muchos partidos, hay que jugar la final y aquí llorando, joder, no quiero pensar como estarían algunos si el equipo estuvise como el cagalona. El Madrid siempre dosifica, los mismo que ahora critican luego van diciendo que en marzo fundidos.
Disfrutar, que son 5 seguidos al cagalona y si no hacen el tonto ganarán la liga.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Ene 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Olvidáis que el empate a uno ha sido un churro. Sin ese gol muy accidental el Madrid le gana fácil al Barcelona jugando regular.
> 
> El gran cambio de Xavi respecto a Koeman es que han pasado de hacer 12 faltas por partido a hacer 16, con Gavi como protagonista. Los mismos periodistas que llevan años llamando carnicero a Casemiro llaman guerrero a Gavi.
> 
> Noto a los barcelonisras contentos y orgullosos después de perder. Lo de que Messi les cambio la mentalidad era falso, como todo.



El Barcelona corre el peligro de acabar convirtiendose en lo que fue el Atletico durante varios años previos a la llegada al banquillo del Cholo: un equipo al que el Madrid le ganaba facil. A nivel animico ahora el hecho de haber perdido solo de un gol y en prorroga les puede dar ciertas alas pero como en liga vuelva a ganarles el Madrid puede acabar por ser una losa animica gorda...


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (13 Ene 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> El Barcelona corre el peligro de acabar convirtiendose en lo que fue el Atletico durante varios años previos a la llegada al banquillo del Cholo: un equipo al que el Madrid le ganaba facil. A nivel animico ahora el hecho de haber perdido solo de un gol y en prorroga les puede dar ciertas alas pero como en liga vuelva a ganarles el Madrid puede acabar por ser una losa animica gorda...



es que son unos tristes.
Ni el madrid más penoso que caía por decreto en octavos de champions consideraba una victoria moral el perder de un gol.
Son unos perdedores, dan pena.
Joder, que sois el puto brasa. Una derrota por uno la puede celebrar el Alcoyano...pero el brasa.....
son el equipo perdedor por antonomasia.
Les gana el madrid jugando mal, a medio gas, con Asensio de titular.
Y lo consideran algo bueno jajajajajajajajajajjajajajajaja vaya panda de tristes.

El Atlético no consideraba algo bueno una derrota contra el Madrid ni cuando se tiraron 14 años sin ganar.

El otro día un payaso del brasa( de madrid encima) me decía que el año pasado que el brasa está bien,
que ganaron LA CHAMPIONS DE PIVAS jajjajajajajajajjajajajajajjajajajajajajjajajajajajajjaja

Ese nivel de ridiculez y desesperación no lo he visto nunca. 
Contando como títulos las copas del brasa de pivas (de donde sacaron a Mingueza) 
Increíble.
Son tiempos para disfrutar.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (13 Ene 2022)

Se ha vaciado ya canaletas?


----------



## Edu.R (13 Ene 2022)

Yo creo que la única vez que he "celebrado" no ganar, fue la vuelta la eliminatoria aquella de Champions (0-2 y 1-1), con el teatro de Alves en la ida (Roja a Pepe) y el gol anulado a Higuaín de forma inexplicable en la vuelta. Creo que hicimos una buena eliminatoria y fueron todo temas externos. Nos podia haber caido una buena y el empate de Marcelo me dejó contento.

A veces con una derrota suave no me he ido a disgusto, si no había expectativa alguna y se compitió bien, pero nada más.

No sé si os acordáis de lo de Schuster y el "no se puede ganar allí". Eso fue motivo de despido inmediato.

Es un tema de mentalidad. A mi me joderia perder en la prórroga contra el Barcelona. Lo aceptaría, pero no creo que me fuese muy contento.


----------



## xilebo (13 Ene 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Se ha vaciado ya canaletas?



Todavia quedan algunos


----------



## potatosalsa (13 Ene 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> El Barcelona corre el peligro de acabar convirtiendose en lo que fue el Atletico durante varios años previos a la llegada al banquillo del Cholo: un equipo al que el Madrid le ganaba facil. ...



De acuerdo

Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Ene 2022)

llamo a orange y les pregunto que porque no pude ver el partido y me dicen que es que no tengo actualizado el deco

me dicen como se actualiza. boton azul-amarillo-azul y ahora si me aparece el puto canal.

menos mal que ayer una persona bondadosa puso el enlace del partido y lo pude ver.


----------



## Limón (13 Ene 2022)

Como dijo Carleto el MAdrid se echó atrás y le dio el balón a la Farssa, por eso parece que nos dominaron.
A mi es un plan de juego que no me gusta, pero no significa que hayan sido mejores.
El Madrid tiene lo que tiene, es un ekipo cogido con alfileres lejos de la élite europea, a ver si ganamos la liga porque no da para mas.


----------



## PORRON (13 Ene 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



JAJAJAJA


----------



## road runner (13 Ene 2022)

Alves y Busquets.
Ayer lo dije.


road runner dijo:


> Vinicius debe tener cuidado hoy.
> Que hijosdeputa como Alves, Busquets o Alba van a intentar lesionarlo ni cotiza.
> Piqué también lo intentará pero le va ser difícil pillarlo.



Hijos de puta, árbitro incluido.


----------



## fieraverde (13 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> llamo a orange y les pregunto que porque no pude ver el partido y me dicen que es que no tengo actualizado el deco
> 
> me dicen como se actualiza. boton azul-amarillo-azul y ahora si me aparece el puto canal.
> 
> menos mal que ayer una persona bondadosa puso el enlace del partido y lo pude ver.




Eso no le pasa ni a Sergio Ramos.


----------



## El Juani (13 Ene 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Ene 2022)

road runner dijo:


> Alves y Busquets.
> Ayer lo dije.
> 
> Hijos de puta, árbitro incluido.





ninguna novedad. Ese es árbitro que nos jodió la liga el año pasado contra el cerdilla


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Ene 2022)

Así narró RAC-1 el 2-3 con la genialidad de Vini: el estudio se quedó mudo...


En Rac-1 vivieron así los últimos instantes del partido entre Barcelona y el Real Madrid y el decisivo gol de Fede Valverde que dio el triunfo a los blancos.




as.com


----------



## seven up (13 Ene 2022)

Limón dijo:


> Como dijo Carleto el MAdrid se echó atrás y le dio el balón a la Farssa, por eso parece que nos dominaron.
> A mi es un plan de juego que no me gusta, pero no significa que hayan sido mejores.
> El Madrid tiene lo que tiene, es un ekipo cogido con alfileres lejos de la élite europea, a ver si ganamos la liga porque no da para mas.



Este Real Madrid por mucho que nos pese no es el Real Madrid de las 4 Champions, es mejor que el de ZZ los tres últimos años por que Carlo es mejor entrenador y menos soberbio pero poco más. Eso si, si da para Liga y unas semis de Champions yo encantado. La suerte es que las renovaciones del Barça y del Atlético han sido peores que la nuestra y con los contratos firmados tienen para un par de años en barbecho, nosotros en cambio este año a tomar por el culo Bale, Marcelo e Isco.




road runner dijo:


> Alves y Busquets.
> Ayer lo dije.
> 
> Hijos de puta, árbitro incluido.



Los hijos de puta son los medios de desinformación de este país, llevan dando por el culo con el penalty de Casemiro para calentarles la cabeza a las aficiones y a los árbitros desde el sábado con la intención de joder la Supercopa pero de la clarísima mano de Piccini previa en el mismo partido, todos callados como putas. Así les han dado carta blanca para masacrar al Real Madrid, 18 faltas cometió el Barça y solo dos tarjetas, las de la foto que fueron agresiones y por tanto expulsión, no les sacaron ni tarjeta amarilla, otro balance desolador contra el Madrid. Me imagino que en EL Radio en el resumen de hoy, los periolistos antimadridistas solo hablaran de lo cerca que estuvo el Barça de empatar pero lo de las agresiones, del juego duro del Barça no habrá una palabra. Hay como Casemiro se hubiera atrevido a hacer lo de su compatriota Alves en el partido, vamos lo expulsan de España.


----------



## road runner (13 Ene 2022)

Colección de faltas. Ver hilo.


Por cierto, el Gabi o Gavi ese viene bien aprendido. Un cerdo más en la pocilga.


----------



## seven up (13 Ene 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Así narró RAC-1 el 2-3 con la genialidad de Vini: el estudio se quedó mudo...
> 
> 
> En Rac-1 vivieron así los últimos instantes del partido entre Barcelona y el Real Madrid y el decisivo gol de Fede Valverde que dio el triunfo a los blancos.
> ...



Díselo a @Manero, según él Vini es como Salinas, las cosas le salen de churro por casualidad. Mañana en los medios catalanes estarán dando por el culo otra primicia sobre Vinicius y su figurado pasado culé.




Manero dijo:


> Vaya un madridista con sentido del humor dentro de este hilo de merengues amargados, se agradece ver algún madridista así aunque en buen humor aún te superan @Obiwanchernobil y @filets filetes, grandes mitos merengues del troleo y la ironía.
> 
> Pero quería decir algo sobre el gol de Vinicius de ayer:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Ene 2022)




----------



## juantxxxo (13 Ene 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> que ganaron LA CHAMPIONS DE PIVAS jajjajajajajajajjajajajajajjajajajajajajjajajajajajajjaja



O si no, te hablan de balonmano e incluso se ponían la camiseta del bayern. 100% adn culero.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Ene 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Díselo a @Manero, según él Vini es como Salinas, las cosas le salen de churro por casualidad. Mañana en los medios catalanes estarán dando por el culo otra primicia sobre Vinicius y su figurado pasado culé.



Vinicius tiene cabeza, físico y talento, está bien rodeado por la familia, a no ser que se lesione gravemente va a ser una figura del fútbol sin duda.
Con 16 años debutó en el Flamengo, en Marcana, ya demostró que encaraba y metía igual, es cuestión de trabajo, trabajo y más trabajo, con eso y talento se llega lejos.


----------



## JimTonic (13 Ene 2022)

alguno otro piensa que si el jardinero hubiera jugado con cabeza se hubiera llevado el partido en la prorroga????


es decir , si en vez de jugar con el ADN barca y jugar con 3 defensas adelantados, se hubiera plantado en el campo con un 442 y viendo lo cansados que estaban yo creo que con algo de suerte se hubieran llevado el partido.


Yo creo que Ancelotti le gano la partida y supo leer muchiisimo mejor el partido, jugo al contrataque porque el equipo ya no daba para mas de lo reventados que estaban y ganó


----------



## Tubiegah (13 Ene 2022)

Si el hijo de puta del golfista no hubiera renunciado al fúpbol ayer le metes por la derecha en vez de al puto ausencio y el madric, jugando al trantran, SE MEA en la far$a. 

De todas formas está muy bien que piensen que van a volver por sus fueros. Les va a venir bien esa confianza para lucharle al Rayo entrar en la conference lig esa.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> Yo creo que Ancelotti le gano la partida y supo leer muchiisimo mejor el partido, jugo al contrataque porque el equipo ya no daba para mas de lo reventados que estaban y ganó



En el Global si. El Real Madrid se echó atrás adrede para contraatacar bien. Por supuesto, en Barcelona esto es "de equipo pequeño y todo mérito suyo de encerrar al rival", no una idea de partido. Para ellos todo lo que no sea balón y presión alta no vale una mierda, solo vale si juegas como ellos.

El Barcelona el repliegue tras pérdida lo hace bastante mal, pues a eso jugó Ancelotti. Robamos, 2 toques y salimos. Y marcó 3 goles.

Si que los cambios del Barcelona estuvieron bien llevados. Pero la diferencia es que el Real Madrid puede jugar a varias cosas y no le importa. Es verdad que la que más le va, es la de estar seguro atrás y salir rápido, pero si tiene que tocar, también sabe hacerlo, por ejemplo.

El problema es que han dado muuuuuucho la matraca con que "hay que tener estilo", pero solo vale el suyo. Otras opciones no son válidas.


----------



## Hannibal (13 Ene 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> No entiendo a la corriente canallesca que habla de que vamos a arrasar al Farsa. Eso hoy día es inviable salvo excepciones, incluso jugando contra equipos de la parte baja de la tabla. Obviamente es una estrategia para animar al aficionado culerdo, porque parece que todo lo que no sea perder con una manita es mal resultado para el Madrid.
> 
> Y sobra decir que en el fútbol profesional hoy día, en primer lugar no hay tanta diferencia entre equipos, y cuando la hay el equipo que saca una renta de 3 goles baja su intensidad pensando en el siguiente partido por lo apretado del calendario. Y más si te espera una final.
> 
> Es que incluso cuando se dicen estas cosas supuestamente para encumbrar al Madric, están beneficiando al Farsa los muy HDLGP



_Es triste de autocitarse_, pero si veis las portadas y titulares era exactamente esto que os decía. Que aunque ganáramos, habían preparado el terreno para amortiguar el descontento de los culerdos.

Que por otro lado, pensándolo bien, ojalá Lapuerta pueda rescatar económicamente al club, porque de no ser así acabarían comprados por un jeque. Creo que éste es el motivo real por el que Tito le ha echado un capote a Lapuerta con la Superliga y acordaron rechazar lo de CVC.

Por lo demás creo que se ha comentado todo ya, salvo una cosa: es verdad que era un Madrid-Farsa pero era una semifinal. Era obvio, y lo dije, que al final vas a contemporizar porque no deja de ser un partido más; ni siquiera es una final de un torneo de segunda. Ahora a ver contra quién nos toca; afortunadamente tenemos un día más de descanso, que falta nos hace.
Hala Madrid!

Edito para añadir: el Farsa vendiendo el futuro, pero qué gansa tengo de que llegue el verano para que se vayan las 3 rémoras y ver a la tortuga en el nuevo Bernabéu. Es que si tuviéramos un extremo derecho la mitad de bueno que Vini, hoy aspirábamos a la Champions...

P.d. de regalo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> alguno otro piensa que si el jardinero hubiera jugado con cabeza se hubiera llevado el partido en la prorroga????
> 
> 
> es decir , si en vez de jugar con el ADN barca y jugar con 3 defensas adelantados, se hubiera plantado en el campo con un 442 y viendo lo cansados que estaban yo creo que con algo de suerte se hubieran llevado el partido.
> ...



La diferencia es que el far$a es prisionero del estilo mientras que Anche se adapta a lo que tiene y sabe muy bien como sacarle el mayor rédito. Si al Madrid le cedes la pelota o le juegas de portería a portería sin descanso le ganas, pero Javi y el far$a se empeñan solo en jugar de una manera, y son muy previsibles.


----------



## juantxxxo (13 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La diferencia es que el far$a es prisionero del estilo mientras que Anche se adapta a lo que tiene y sabe muy bien como sacarle el mayor rédito. Si al Madrid le cedes la pelota o le juegas de portería a portería sin descanso le ganas, pero Javi y el far$a se empeñan solo en jugar de una manera, y son muy previsibles.



Para algo está la táctica. Estoy encantadísimo que el jardinero sea su entrenador. A mí es que el fútbol sala me aburre.


----------



## Dr.Muller (13 Ene 2022)

Un puto milagro que no les cayeran 4 o 5
se ve que no hay justicia divina 
y encima lo celebran como una victoria, o sea.
nos gana el madrid y esto va bien
menuda banda
xavi llora como todos los entrenadores del barsa


----------



## Manero (13 Ene 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Díselo a @Manero, según él Vini es como Salinas, las cosas le salen de churro por casualidad. Mañana en los medios catalanes estarán dando por el culo otra primicia sobre Vinicius y su figurado pasado culé.



Vinicius no es como Salinas, en cuanto a gol Julio Salinas era mucho mejor goleador que Vini, exactamente el doble según las estadísticas. En cuanto a todo lo demás una uña de Vinicius tiene más talento que Salinas entero.

La comparación con él venía porque sigo diciendo que Vinicius no tiene gol. y la prueba es que en una comparación con un mal goleador como era Julio pues Vini sale perdiendo por mucho. El auténtico Vinicius en cuanto a cifra goleadora está más cerca del que hacía 3 goles por temporada que el que lleva 12 en media temporada de Liga. Ahora está en racha positiva pero todas las rachas tienen su fin y más pronto que tarde volverá a su normalidad.

Ya te dije el otro dia que te respondí que te había sacado del ignore, desde ese dia vuelvo a disfrutar de tus aportaciones tan valiosas. Cuando vuelvas con tus insultos volveré a darle al boton, mientras podemos discutir de lo que quieras.

Y si me citas hazlo bien, que siempre olvidas la @.


----------



## El Juani (13 Ene 2022)




----------



## JimTonic (13 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La diferencia es que el far$a es prisionero del estilo mientras que Anche se adapta a lo que tiene y sabe muy bien como sacarle el mayor rédito. Si al Madrid le cedes la pelota o le juegas de portería a portería sin descanso le ganas, pero Javi y el far$a se empeñan solo en jugar de una manera, y son muy previsibles.



solo hay que ver que los equipos que han ganado al Madrid son los que se han echado atras, con los que se han echado muy atras es con los que el madrid tiene problemas


----------



## El Juani (13 Ene 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La diferencia es que el far$a es prisionero del estilo mientras que Anche se adapta a lo que tiene y sabe muy bien como sacarle el mayor rédito. Si al Madrid le cedes la pelota o le juegas de portería a portería sin descanso le ganas, pero Javi y el far$a se empeñan solo en jugar de una manera, y son muy previsibles.



En el Madrid siempre se ha dicho, primero ganar, luego hablamos de estilos.
Allí se han puesto las cadenas, que si estilo y tal, siguen pegándose tiros en el pie continuamente, que sigan por muchos años.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (13 Ene 2022)

Si si mucho prisionero del estilo y tal pero ayer jugaron a colgar melones. Y con Araujo, que no sabe dar un pase, jugando con la mano rota por no poner al que la saca bien de atrás Eric García.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Ene 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Si si mucho prisionero del estilo y tal pero ayer jugaron a colgar melones. Y con Araujo, que no sabe dar un pase, jugando con la mano rota por no poner al que la saca bien de atrás Eric García.



No, eso sería otro equipo, en este caso sería colgar flores, no te metas con su estilo y con el ADN barca, que quedan risas.


----------



## Roedr (13 Ene 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Si si mucho prisionero del estilo y tal pero ayer jugaron a colgar melones. Y con Araujo, que no sabe dar un pase, jugando con la mano rota por no poner al que la saca bien de atrás Eric García.



No sólo eso, jugaron a dar estopa. He visto vídeos de una agresión de Busquet a Vini, y entradas de roja. Nada de eso se comenta.


----------



## Roedr (13 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Vinicius tiene cabeza, físico y talento, está bien rodeado por la familia, a no ser que se lesione gravemente va a ser una figura del fútbol sin duda.
> Con 16 años debutó en el Flamengo, en Marcana, ya demostró que encaraba y metía igual, es cuestión de trabajo, trabajo y más trabajo, con eso y talento se llega lejos.



Lo tiene todo para ser la nueva estrella del fútbol. No sé a lo mejor me dejo llevar por el forofismo y por no haber visto na' de Bappe y demás.
No os parece que Vini ahora no juega como extremo?. Ahora apenas lo veo regatear, está mutando a un delantero letal que entra por banda.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Vinicius tiene cabeza, físico y talento, está bien rodeado por la familia, a no ser que se lesione gravemente va a ser una figura del fútbol sin duda.
> Con 16 años debutó en el Flamengo, en Marcana, ya demostró que encaraba y metía igual, es cuestión de trabajo, trabajo y más trabajo, con eso y talento se llega lejos.



Pues yo no lo veo asi compañero, yo lo veo otro negro de las favelas que ha sido pobre como rata y que en cuanto lleve 3-4 años en Madrid, las putas y la vida gostosa van a ser su perdicion, como otros muchos brazucas de las favelas.


----------



## Roedr (13 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Pues yo no lo veo asi compañero, yo lo veo otro negro de las favelas que ha sido pobre como rata y que en cuanto lleve 3-4 años en Madrid, las putas y la vida gostosa van a ser su perdicion, como otros muchos brazucas de las favelas.



Que va, pero si de adolescente ya tenía contratazos de Nike. Lleva mucho tiempo forrao como para echarse a perder ahora. Además, la ambición se tiene o no, y el tipo ha demostrarlo estar dispuesto a trabajar duro para lograr sus metas.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Que va, pero si de adolescente ya tenía contratazos de Nike. Lleva mucho tiempo forrao como para echarse a perder ahora. Además, la ambición se tiene o no, y el tipo ha demostrarlo estar dispuesto a trabajar duro para lograr sus metas.



Tambien Ronaldinho lo parecia y antes de los 30 ya estaba prejubilado.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (13 Ene 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Este Real Madrid por mucho que nos pese no es el Real Madrid de las 4 Champions, es mejor que el de ZZ los tres últimos años por que Carlo es mejor entrenador y menos soberbio pero poco más. Eso si, si da para Liga y unas semis de Champions yo encantado. La suerte es que las renovaciones del Barça y del Atlético han sido peores que la nuestra y con los contratos firmados tienen para un par de años en barbecho, nosotros en cambio este año a tomar por el culo Bale, Marcelo e Isco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correcto. es que es el mismo Madrid que daba pena ver jugar el año pasado, con la incorporación de Alaba, y las bajas de Ramos y Varane. Y un año más viejo. No perdamos eso de vista, que ahora parece que estamos obligados a ganar todos los partidos y por goleada, y hace un año no metíamos más de un gol por partido.

En los partidos donde se exije intensidad se nota la carencia física. O sea que contra equipos potentes de verdad, lo tenemos más que difícil. Nos conviene jugar al contraataque para explotar a Vini y tb por qué no decirlo a Benzema, que interpreta bien esas jugadas y está dando su mejor nivel desde que llegó. Pero el medio campo no puede más.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Pues yo no lo veo asi compañero, yo lo veo otro negro de las favelas que ha sido pobre como rata y que en cuanto lleve 3-4 años en Madrid, las putas y la vida gostosa van a ser su perdicion, como otros muchos brazucas de las favelas.



Lo dudo, con el entorno que tiene , familia y lo que se ha montado de preparadores, cocineros, relaciones públicas, imagen, etc, lo dudo, lo veo más como un Casemiro. No todos los brasileños son Ronaldinho o Neymar. SE fija en Cristiano Ronaldo para ser un gran jugador con el entrenamiento, cuidarse, etc.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Ene 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Correcto. es que es el mismo Madrid que daba pena ver jugar el año pasado, con la incorporación de Alaba, y las bajas de Ramos y Varane. Y un año más viejo. No perdamos eso de vista, que ahora parece que estamos obligados a ganar todos los partidos y por goleada, y hace un año no metíamos más de un gol por partido.
> 
> En los partidos donde se exije intensidad se nota la carencia física. O sea que contra equipos potentes de verdad, lo tenemos más que difícil. Nos conviene jugar al contraataque para explotar a Vini y tb por qué no decirlo a Benzema, que interpreta bien esas jugadas y está dando su mejor nivel desde que llegó. Pero el medio campo no puede más.



NO pueden jugar a ritmo alto todos los partidos, se dosifican y no tienen más remedio si quieren ganar algo este año. Parece que se olvida la gente que el domingo hay otro partido, que luego sigue la liga, copa del rey y cuando se den cuenta ya están con la eliminatoria frente al PSG. Hay que pensar a largo plazo, eso lo pueden hacer equipos con mucho físico como Chelsea, City y BAyern, estoy seguro que también lo harán, el BAyern lo demostró contra el BArcelona, como se dosificó, con eso les bastó para un 6-0.


----------



## filets (13 Ene 2022)

Los cules estan instalados en la esquizofrenia.

Estan contentos porque han jugado de tu a tu contra un equipo grande
El Madrid es un equipo pequeño porque defiende y sale a la contra

Orgullosos aunque hayan perdido
Pero en el Barça solo vale ganar


Todos sus jugadores son muy buenos
Pero van a hacer varios fichajes en invierno

Casemiro es un asesino
Gavi es intenso

Dembele es muy bueno
Dembele es muy malo
Dembele es muy bueno

Nico, Pedri, Gavi, Ansu, Abde son jovenes y les falta expericencia
Vini, Rodrygo, Valverde, Camavinga son veteranos con experiencia


----------



## filets (13 Ene 2022)

¿Sois conscientes de que AHORA MISMO tenemos al MEJOR JUGADOR DEL MUNDO?


----------



## Roedr (13 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Tambien Ronaldinho lo parecia y antes de los 30 ya estaba prejubilado.



Bueno, mientras duró tuvo buen rendimiento. Vini es un currante, no me parece Ronaldinho. Fíjate, quizás compararlo con ZZ sea más adecuado. Un tipo famoso por su talento, pero que trabajaba duro.


----------



## xilebo (13 Ene 2022)

*Araújo, objetivo del Madrid*

Según informó el programa _*Sin Concesiones*_ de *RKB,* los blancos esperan que no renueve para ficharle libre. El *Madrid* ya le hizo una oferta en 2018, antes de firmar con el *Barça.*


----------



## Roedr (13 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Araújo, objetivo del Madrid*
> 
> Según informó el programa _*Sin Concesiones*_ de *RKB,* los blancos esperan que no renueve para ficharle libre. El *Madrid* ya le hizo una oferta en 2018, antes de firmar con el *Barça.*



sí, ese es el tipo de tercer central que necesitamos, nada de Rudigers


----------



## Roedr (13 Ene 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿Sois conscientes de que AHORA MISMO tenemos al MEJOR JUGADOR DEL MUNDO?



Sí, Karim Bezema.


----------



## xilebo (13 Ene 2022)

*El Madrid fue más avasallador*


----------



## seven up (13 Ene 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Correcto. es que es el mismo Madrid que daba pena ver jugar el año pasado, con la incorporación de Alaba, y las bajas de Ramos y Varane. Y un año más viejo. No perdamos eso de vista, que ahora parece que estamos obligados a ganar todos los partidos y por goleada, y hace un año no metíamos más de un gol por partido.
> 
> En los partidos donde se exije intensidad se nota la carencia física. O sea que contra equipos potentes de verdad, lo tenemos más que difícil. Nos conviene jugar al contraataque para explotar a Vini y tb por qué no decirlo a Benzema, que interpreta bien esas jugadas y está dando su mejor nivel desde que llegó. Pero el medio campo no puede más.



Cierto, la afición madridista es muy amiga pasar de la nada al todo y no se acuerdan de que la plantilla es casi la misma del año anterior pero un año más vieja. Han mejorado mucho en juego, goles y resultados por la confianza y el estilo del italiano pero los mimbres son los que son. Kross, Modrid y Benzemá no son eternos, por desgracia en breve se convertirán en el Marcelo de turno que se arrastra por el campo. Gracias a ZZ y sus fichajes. nuestra renovación fue un poco fiasco y si añadimos la pandemia, llevamos tres temporadas donde el equipo no se ha reforzado, más bien al contrario se ha ido vendiendo para salvar los muebles. Se ha mantenido el esqueleto por obligación, no por devoción pero como Carlo no empiece a dar minutos y bola al banquillo, el equipo va a ir muy justo por que como muy bien dice usted, el medio del campo no puede más.


----------



## Roedr (13 Ene 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Cierto, la afición madridista es muy amiga pasar de la nada al todo y no se acuerdan de que la plantilla es casi la misma del año anterior pero un año más vieja. Han mejorado mucho en juego, goles y resultados por la confianza y el estilo del italiano pero los mimbres son los que son. Kross, Modrid y Benzemá no son eternos, por desgracia en breve se convertirán en el Marcelo de turno que se arrastra por el campo. Gracias a ZZ y sus fichajes. nuestra renovación fue un poco fiasco y si añadimos la pandemia, llevamos tres temporadas donde el equipo no se ha reforzado, más bien al contrario se ha ido vendiendo para salvar los muebles. Se ha mantenido el esqueleto por obligación, no por devoción pero como Carlo no empiece a dar minutos y bola al banquillo, el equipo va a ir muy justo por que como muy bien dice usted, el medio del campo no puede más.



si el año pasado no se nos casca medio equipo por las lesiones y el covid yo creo que nos plantamos en la final de la champions


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> llamo a orange y les pregunto que porque no pude ver el partido y me dicen que es que no tengo actualizado el deco
> 
> me dicen como se actualiza. boton azul-amarillo-azul y ahora si me aparece el puto canal.
> 
> menos mal que ayer una persona bondadosa puso el enlace del partido y lo pude ver.



Se nota que eres algo cortito.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Ene 2022)

Bueno, final contra el Athletic. Creo que con el Atleti habría sido incluso algo menos complicado. 

Van a dar mucha guerra. Ya vistéis que en el Bernabeu y en San Mamés fue difícil. Si no salimos a tope, nos pueden ganar.


----------



## road runner (13 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No sólo eso, jugaron a dar estopa. He visto vídeos de una agresión de Busquet a Vini, y entradas de roja. Nada de eso se comenta.



En éste hilo de twitter están.


----------



## road runner (13 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Lo dudo, con el entorno que tiene , familia y lo que se ha montado de preparadores, cocineros, relaciones públicas, imagen, etc, lo dudo, lo veo más como un Casemiro. No todos los brasileños son Ronaldinho o Neymar. SE fija en Cristiano Ronaldo para ser un gran jugador con el entrenamiento, cuidarse, etc.



Y Benzemá.


----------



## Roedr (13 Ene 2022)

road runner dijo:


> En éste hilo de twitter están.



Sison tiene unos tweets muy curiosillos sobre los comentaristas del partido. En fin, menos mal que me meto en streams ingleses para ver eso

https://twitter.com/realseasonnt1


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (13 Ene 2022)

A ver si hay suerte este año y Pufas no les regala dos goles.


----------



## Roedr (13 Ene 2022)




----------



## xilebo (13 Ene 2022)

*Desde la Supercopa de España 2008 contra el Valencia*


----------



## qbit (13 Ene 2022)

Cada vez más partidos. Ahora la Super-ridicopa esa con semifinales y final. En vez de descargar de partidos, hacen lo contrario, y encima jugando en Moromierdalandia, para perder más la identidad todavía.


----------



## qbit (13 Ene 2022)

Ancelotti: "Afortunadamente he tenido la experiencia de entrenar en muchos países. En Italia la organización defensiva es muy, muy importante. En España la posesión es muy, muy importante. En Inglaterra, el balón parado, la presión y la intensidad son muy, muy importantes. He entendido que en el fútbol no solo hay una cosa que tengas que hacer bien. Tienes que ser listo para hacer muchas cosas. El hecho de *no tener una sola identidad es una habilidad del equipo*, no una debilidad".

La identidad del Madrid es no tener identidad. Desde la época de Del Bosque veo al Madrid pudiendo jugar de diversas maneras diferentes con el mismo entrenador, con casi todos los entrenadores, sin ajustarse a un estilo definido.


----------



## _Suso_ (13 Ene 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Cada vez más partidos. Ahora la Super-ridicopa esa con semifinales y final. En vez de descargar de partidos, hacen lo contrario, y encima jugando en Moromierdalandia, para perder más la identidad todavía.



Ponte en el lugar de quién organiza estos temas, mientras machacan a jugadores a nivel físico, ellos viajan a esas competiciones en aviones de primera clase, se hospedan en hoteles de lujo y ven el partido en el palco y en el descanso van a la mejor sala vip a comer y beber. 

Hacen todo eso mientras sus sueldos e ingresos no paran de crecer, llamese dirigentes de la liga, uefa, etc, tienen algún incentivo para hacer otra cosa?

Quién pone freno a eso?


----------



## qbit (14 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


>



De esa manera, sutilmente el tipejo de amarillo contribuye a que su equipo no sea goleado contra el Madrid, o que si va a perder por la mínima consiga empatar, etc. No sé qué tiene que pasar para librarnos de estos criminales.


----------



## Manero (14 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No sólo eso, jugaron a dar estopa. He visto vídeos de una agresión de Busquet a Vini, y entradas de roja. Nada de eso se comenta.



Te refieres a esta entrada de roja?




O a esta? Que además hubiera debido de ser penalti


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No sólo eso, jugaron a dar estopa. He visto vídeos de una agresión de Busquet a Vini, y entradas de roja. Nada de eso se comenta.



Varias. La consigna era parar a Vini como fuera y usando la violencia que hiciera falta, con el consentimiento del árbitro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Pues yo no lo veo asi compañero, yo lo veo otro negro de las favelas que ha sido pobre como rata y que en cuanto lleve 3-4 años en Madrid, las putas y la vida gostosa van a ser su perdicion, como otros muchos brazucas de las favelas.



No sé dentro de 3-4 años pero ahora parece centrado y con un buen entorno.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Tambien Ronaldinho lo parecia y antes de los 30 ya estaba prejubilado.



Ronaldinho nunca tuvo la cabeza en su sitio. Tuvo 3-4 años muy buenosy decidió que no quería seguir esforzándose.


----------



## Hannibal (14 Ene 2022)

Aunque aún falten 2 días, voy a empezar yo tirándome a la piscina. 

Que al final ganemos creo que depende sobre todo del planteamiento del Athletic. Creo que sus mayores opciones pasan por entregarnos el balón y salir a la contra; justo lo que hicimos nosotros con el Farsa. Porque tienen cero gol, y sus mayores peligros son la velocidad de los niggas en punta. En este caso, veo la cosa 50-50. 
Si por algún casual a su entrenador le da por tener el balón o presionarnos arriba, la cosa estará 70-30 a nuestro favor.

Y aunque Nacho siempre cumple de sobra, creo que tener a Alaba nos daría un poco más de margen si se encierran, tanto por la salida del balón como si toca correr hacia atrás. Aunque repito, Nacho estuvo muy rápido las pocas veces que fue necesario contra el Farsa.
Hala Madrid!


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Ene 2022)

road runner dijo:


> Y Benzemá.



No solo él, Modric, Kroos, etc, gente que se cuida y que son profesionales, si no te cuidas no puedes llegar a esa edad en esas condiciones.


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Ene 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Ancelotti: "Afortunadamente he tenido la experiencia de entrenar en muchos países. En Italia la organización defensiva es muy, muy importante. En España la posesión es muy, muy importante. En Inglaterra, el balón parado, la presión y la intensidad son muy, muy importantes. He entendido que en el fútbol no solo hay una cosa que tengas que hacer bien. Tienes que ser listo para hacer muchas cosas. El hecho de *no tener una sola identidad es una habilidad del equipo*, no una debilidad".
> 
> La identidad del Madrid es no tener identidad. Desde la época de Del Bosque veo al Madrid pudiendo jugar de diversas maneras diferentes con el mismo entrenador, con casi todos los entrenadores, sin ajustarse a un estilo definido.



En el Madrid primero se gana, luego se habla del estilo, teniendo buenos jugadores se verán buen fútbol, que puede ser de distintas formas, los complejos del estilo y del Cagalona son su gran problema.


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Ene 2022)

qbit dijo:


> De esa manera, sutilmente el tipejo de amarillo contribuye a que su equipo no sea goleado contra el Madrid, o que si va a perder por la mínima consiga empatar, etc. No sé qué tiene que pasar para librarnos de estos criminales.



Expulsar a uno del cagalona frente al Madrid, yo lo recuerdo de hace muchos años, de niño, eso existió pero ha quedado en el recuerdo.


----------



## xilebo (14 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> No solo él, Modric, Kroos, etc, gente que se cuida y que son profesionales, si no te cuidas no puedes llegar a esa edad en esas condiciones.



Pues a Modric parece que lo van a renovar un año mas, la verdad q esta muy bien para su edad. Y kroos tmb es otro de los que se cuida mucho


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ene 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Ponte en el lugar de quién organiza estos temas, mientras machacan a jugadores a nivel físico, ellos viajan a esas competiciones en aviones de primera clase, se hospedan en hoteles de lujo y ven el partido en el palco y en el descanso van a la mejor sala vip a comer y beber.
> 
> Hacen todo eso mientras sus sueldos e ingresos no paran de crecer, llamese dirigentes de la liga, uefa, etc, tienen algún incentivo para hacer otra cosa?
> 
> Quién pone freno a eso?



Luego se extrañan de que los jugadores se colapsen en el Campo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ene 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Ancelotti: "Afortunadamente he tenido la experiencia de entrenar en muchos países. En Italia la organización defensiva es muy, muy importante. En España la posesión es muy, muy importante. En Inglaterra, el balón parado, la presión y la intensidad son muy, muy importantes. He entendido que en el fútbol no solo hay una cosa que tengas que hacer bien. Tienes que ser listo para hacer muchas cosas. El hecho de *no tener una sola identidad es una habilidad del equipo*, no una debilidad".
> 
> La identidad del Madrid es no tener identidad. Desde la época de Del Bosque veo al Madrid pudiendo jugar de diversas maneras diferentes con el mismo entrenador, con casi todos los entrenadores, sin ajustarse a un estilo definido.



El estilo de Mou era un centro del campo rocoso..se hacía la presión en el medio campo...
Ahora gracias a klopp hasta el Navalcarnero te ha e la presión arriba los 90 minutos sin parar


----------



## cebollo (14 Ene 2022)

Tenemos varios veteranos sin mucho físico así que presionamos poco y defendemos regular. Contra el Barcelona de Abde y Luuk de Jong no hay mucho problema pero contra el PSG habrá que presionar mucho más.

Salvo que mejoren muchísimo Asensio o Rodrygo en esa posición yo metía a un centrocampista con físico, Valverde o Camavinga.


----------



## The Replicant (14 Ene 2022)

¡Carvajal se pierde la final!


El Real Madrid ha amanecido en Riad con una mala noticia, el positivo por Covid de Dani Carvajal que le impedirá jugar la final de este domingo contra el Athletic.




as.com





joder pero no lo habían pasado todos ya? o es que ya repiten


----------



## filets (14 Ene 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> ¡Carvajal se pierde la final!
> 
> 
> El Real Madrid ha amanecido en Riad con una mala noticia, el positivo por Covid de Dani Carvajal que le impedirá jugar la final de este domingo contra el Athletic.
> ...



Dentro de 6 horas se hara otro y dara negativo


----------



## The Replicant (14 Ene 2022)

Desternillante parodia de La vida de Brian: "El que quiera entrar en el 'Club del relato' de Xavi... - MarcaTV


Se ha viralizado esta parodia en la que un internauta utiliza imágenes de la película de La vida de Brian para hablar en tono de humor sobre lo que está sucediendo ahora mismo en el Fútbol Club Barcelona.




videos.marca.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ene 2022)

filets dijo:


> Dentro de 6 horas se hara otro y dara negativo



Es la primera pandemia ASINToMATICa de la historia..


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ene 2022)

No sé cómo no os da vergüenza de jugar la final minundi esa, nosotros hemos ganado moralmente.


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Ene 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> ¡Carvajal se pierde la final!
> 
> 
> El Real Madrid ha amanecido en Riad con una mala noticia, el positivo por Covid de Dani Carvajal que le impedirá jugar la final de este domingo contra el Athletic.
> ...



¿aún no se ha enterado del timotest y de la plandemia? es un milagro, jugadores que continuamente son positivo y negativo, y vuelta a empezar, hombre, que estas en burbuja y hay un hilo del timovirus.


----------



## el ruinas II (14 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No sé cómo no os da vergüenza de jugar la final minundi esa, nosotros hemos ganado moralmente.



y por goleada


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (14 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Expulsar a uno del cagalona frente al Madrid, yo lo recuerdo de hace muchos años, de niño, eso existió pero ha quedado en el recuerdo.



Yo en los 80 creo recordar que echaron a Aloisio por darle un cabezazo a uno del Madrid o eso creo recordar, bueno , lo del cabezazo seguro, ya no tengo claro que lo echaran....


----------



## Edu.R (14 Ene 2022)

Hernández Hernández echó a Sergi Roberto en el Camp Nou hace 4 temporadas. Roja por agresión.

Lo que pasa que luego en la 2° parte, no pitó el faltón de Suarez a Varane en el 2-1, y con 2-2 a Marcelo le hicieron un penalti clarísimo que tampoco pitó.

De hecho a Hernández Hernández la fama de árbitro culé le viene de la 2° parte de aquel partido, cuando ha sido de los pocos que se atrevió, a tomar una decision en contra del Barcelona en el Camp Nou en muchísimo tiempo, aunque fuera correcta (Lo que pasa que luego tomó varias a favor).


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Ene 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hernández Hernández echó a Sergi Roberto en el Camp Nou hace 4 temporadas. Roja por agresión.
> 
> Lo que pasa que luego en la 2° parte, no pitó el faltón de Suarez a Varane en el 2-1, y con 2-2 a Marcelo le hicieron un penalti clarísimo que tampoco pitó.
> 
> De hecho a Hernández Hernández la fama de árbitro culé le viene de la 2° parte de aquel partido, cuando ha sido de los pocos que se atrevió, a tomar una decision en contra del Barcelona en el Camp Nou en muchísimo tiempo, aunque fuera correcta (Lo que pasa que luego tomó varias a favor).



¿la roja era merecida? por lo que dices pitó una decisión correcta y luego muchas incorrectas. La misión del árbitro es esa, pitar correctamente, lo peor, incorrectamente a sabiendas.


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Ene 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Ene 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (14 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿la roja era merecida? por lo que dices pitó una decisión correcta y luego muchas incorrectas. La misión del árbitro es esa, pitar correctamente, lo peor, incorrectamente a sabiendas.



Si, la roja era correcta. El resto no.

Es que me acuerdo perfectamente de aquello. Con VAR el Real Madrid se lo habría llevado sin ningún problema.


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si, la roja era correcta. El resto no.
> 
> Es que me acuerdo perfectamente de aquello. Con VAR el Real Madrid se lo habría llevado sin ningún problema.



Pues eso, un árbitro que ha barrido para un club, fama muy merecida.


----------



## Roedr (14 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Te refieres a esta entrada de roja?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 905250
> 
> ...



no he visto los vídeos; necesitas tomas claras para poder evaluar. Pero vamos, si son rojas, que lo desconozco, pues deberían haber sido expulsados


----------



## Roedr (14 Ene 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Tenemos varios veteranos sin mucho físico así que presionamos poco y defendemos regular. Contra el Barcelona de Abde y Luuk de Jong no hay mucho problema pero contra el PSG habrá que presionar mucho más.
> 
> Salvo que mejoren muchísimo Asensio o Rodrygo en esa posición yo metía a un centrocampista con físico, Valverde o Camavinga.



A mí Valverde me parece imprescindible contra rivales físicos.


----------



## Roedr (14 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


>



muy bueno


----------



## Roedr (14 Ene 2022)

Los años me han enseñado que la verdad importa bastante poco. La propaganda siempre ha sido importante, pero es que hoy en día lo es casi todo.


----------



## xilebo (14 Ene 2022)

*Explota la 'Operación Haaland'*

Las negociaciones para ficharle se precipitan y los principales clubes involucrados, entre ellos el *Madrid*, toman posiciones. "Tengo que decidir pronto", dijo el jugador.


----------



## Roedr (15 Ene 2022)

Entrevista en el Marca a nuestro mejor jugador. Es interesante como no niega cuando rajó sobre Vini, y cómo se enorgullece de haber ayudado a Vini a ser el jugador que es ahora.

Benzema: "A Vinicius sé que le he aportado, ahora está haciendo lo que debería hacer desde hace tiempo"


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (15 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A mí Valverde me parece imprescindible contra rivales físicos.




VALVERDE es el mejor centrocampista del mundo cuando el equipo contrario te ataca. Cuando los rivales se te cierran Valverde no sirve.


----------



## Roedr (15 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> VALVERDE es el mejor centrocampista del mundo cuando el equipo contrario te ataca. Cuando los rivales se te cierran Valverde no sirve.



Eso es mucho decir. Que no la pase como Kross no significa que no sirva. Además, a la vista de los resultados, ningún jugador del Madrid sirve cuando el rival se cierra.


----------



## Ulises 33 (15 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> muy bueno



Son unos genios, aportan datos e información, yo no tengo twitter, pero al fiinal a través de internet y sobre todo de youtube, de gente que sigo te enteras de estos mensajes. Otro canal imprescindible del relato es elradio.es de Richard Dees, los pone en evidencia 5 veces por semana.


----------



## Ulises 33 (15 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Entrevista en el Marca a nuestro mejor jugador. Es interesante como no niega cuando rajó sobre Vini, y cómo se enorgullece de haber ayudado a Vini a ser el jugador que es ahora.
> 
> Benzema: "A Vinicius sé que le he aportado, ahora está haciendo lo que debería hacer desde hace tiempo"



En mi pueblo se llama aprendizaje, pero claro, los periolistos nos venden que con 18 años un jugador lo debe saber todo, como si el Benzema de ahora es el mismo con 20 años. Es lo normal, lo que ocurre es que hay jugadores que van progresando siempre y llegan muy alto, otros tocan techo antes y no progresan, no avanzan. A Vini lo veo con capacidad por el entorno, por como lleva la profesión, que llegará lejos. Muchos jugadores veteranos son un gran ejemplo, es buenísimo esos tíos que se cuidan para llegar con esos años en esas condiciones, los jovenes que tengan dos dedos de luces ya saben el camino, es como Cristiano, ya saben como entrena, si cogen esos modelos con un buen entorno ven que pueden llegar lejos, no solo para jugar en el Madrid, si no es ahí, para jugar en otro equipo y ganarse la vida holgadamente en el fútbol.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Explota la 'Operación Haaland'*
> 
> Las negociaciones para ficharle se precipitan y los principales clubes involucrados, entre ellos el *Madrid*, toman posiciones. "Tengo que decidir pronto", dijo el jugador.



Lo que el pizzero quería desde el principio: ponerlo en el mercado y que vayan pujando.


----------



## Harkkonen (15 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Te refieres a esta entrada de roja?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 905250
> 
> ...



Estos perdedores antimadridistas núnca dejarán de hacer el ridículo?

Bueno, me imagino que será la penitencia por ser el club más ganador de la historia del fútbol, aguantar a retrasados mentales


----------



## pepitoburbujas (15 Ene 2022)

Buenas, 

Os traigo un par de copia/pega del EScort sobre Haaland, para que os echéis unas risas, si procede:


*"Florentino, obsesionado en que Haaland no vaya al Barça*
*El presidente blanco lanza una oferta por el noruego para unirle con Mbappé
El Madrid sabe que lo tiene crudo, pero quiere encarecer a toda costa al futbolista*


La lucha final por el fichaje de Erling Haaland ya ha comenzado. Todos los clubs que desean su fichaje ya han comenzado a posicionarse ante el agente del futbolista, Mino Raiola, y el Madrid ha sido uno de los primeros en pronunciarse. Florentino Pérez, que presume de tener atado ya a Mbappé, ha entrado en la negociación con una oferta muy fuerte hacia el delantero. *Sabe que tiene muy complicado firmarle porque Haaland priorizará un equipo que le dé todos los galones, pero sí logrará encarecer la operación final. Su idea principal es que Haaland vaya al PSG o a la Premier antes que al Barça.*

En el Madrid tienen claro que Haaland, al igual que Mbappé, pueden ser los fichajes estratégicos de la década porque se trata de dos futbolistas que pueden marcar muchísimas diferencias. El club blanco hace ya tiempo que ha apostado por el internacional francés y con Benzema en el equipo tampoco parece claro que el noruego fuera imprescindible. *El miedo del Madrid es que el noruego acabe en el Barça ya que el club blaugrana sí que tiene bien encarriladas las negociaciones y el dinero a punto para afrontar un fichaje que puede ser costosísimo a nivel de ficha y comisiones.*

Hay algunos equipos que se han bajado de la carrera como el Bayern de Munich, pero en la Premier van a ir con todo. Manchester City, Manchester United, Chelsea y Liverpool están en la puja y el PSG sigue intentando renovar sí o sí a Mbappé. *Si le pierde podría ser el último equipo en liza junto a Barça y Madrid. Los últimos movimientos de los blancos no van de farol, pero creen que tienen la partida perdida. Eso sí, con una oferta alta Florentino entiende que algún club de la Premier podría superarla y desbancar al Barça*."


Otro:


*"Solo SuperLaporta puede fichar a Haaland*
 El equipo de Xavi está en proceso de vuelta, pero el que realmente ha vuelto es SuperLaporta. *Solo hay que ver las imágenes del vestuario del Barça en el estadio King Fahd* tras la derrota frente al Madrid para apreciar que el líder de este Barça es el presidente. 

Ningún futbolista, ni Xavi o el propio Gerard Piqué y sus miles de seguidores desprenden tanta personalidad y protagonismo como el presidente. Laporta ha desacreditado a todos aquellos que afirmaban que había perdido fuerza respecto a su primera etapa o que en su segundo mandato utilizaría un perfil más bajo. *Nada de eso, Laporta es Laporta y lo ha querido mostrar a toda la afición exhibiendo unas imágenes exclusivas* solo al alcance de los que tienen acceso al vestuario.

La arenga motivacional demuestra que Laporta ha nacido para ser presidente. No obstante, debería autocensurarse en sus habituales visitas al vestuario si no quiere que se produzca el efecto contrario. En su etapa con Guardiola como entrenador nunca vimos unas imágenes públicas de este estilo.

Una visita puntual tras una final puede resultar efectivo, pero convertirlo en un hábito podría ser incluso perjudicial para Xavi quien el miércoles quedó relegado a un segundo plano. *El vestuario es un lugar sagrado y ya el propio Johan Cruyff tenía prohibida la entrada a directivos y presidentes.*

Siempre hemos dicho que Laporta es el mejor cuando tiene poder y dinero y ahora posee las dos cosas. Por eso, una vez resuelto el tema de los avales, sin ningún compromiso que cumplir a corto plazo y con dinero sonante que llega a través de Goldman Sachs, Laporta es imparable.

*Sabe que, si confecciona un nuevo equipo campeón, el socio se lo perdonará todo. Así que nadie dude que intentará fichar a Haaland y reforzar al máximo la plantilla*. Solo él puede lograrlo. Otra cosa será ver cómo se devuelve este primer préstamo de 800 millones, la deuda acumulada del club y lo que queda por recibir, también de Goldman Sachs, para construir el estadio.

Laporta sabe que tener un equipo competitivo es vital para que funcione el club, pero no estaría de más que la Comisión Económica o el propio director general del club expliquen de vez en cuanto los movimientos financieros.

*A buena parte de los socios les cuesta entender que hace cuatro días el club estaba en la ruina y ahora pueden fichar a cualquiera*. De cualquier manera, uno tiene la sensación que parte de los socios traería mañana Haaland a cambio de convertir el Barça en una sociedad anónima al estilo del Bayern. Tiempo al tiempo."


----------



## Ulises 33 (15 Ene 2022)

*Con dinero sonante que llega a través de Goldman Sachs, Laporta es imparable.*
Es un fondo de inversión, esos préstamos los revende, a saber a que interés los tendrá el Cagalona ¿alguien lo sabe? porque allí todo es opacidad, como el sueldo de Ansu FAti. 1500 millones de deuda, seguramente este año palmarán pasta, solo hay que ver la gran gestión de fichar a Ferran Torres, aunque se ahorrarán algo con el tema de Coutinho. Quieren otro préstamo de 1500 millones, dudo que sea a un interés del 2 %, pero no pasa nada, super Laporta lo tiene todo controlado. Que sigan así, más deuda, no problema.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (15 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> *Con dinero sonante que llega a través de Goldman Sachs, Laporta es imparable.*
> Es un fondo de inversión, esos préstamos los revende, a saber a que interés los tendrá el Cagalona ¿alguien lo sabe? porque allí todo es opacidad, como el sueldo de Ansu FAti. 1500 millones de deuda, seguramente este año palmarán pasta, solo hay que ver la gran gestión de fichar a Ferran Torres, aunque se ahorrarán algo con el tema de Coutinho. Quieren otro préstamo de 1500 millones, dudo que sea a un interés del 2 %, pero no pasa nada, super Laporta lo tiene todo controlado. Que sigan así, más deuda, no problema.



Yo sólo espero que no tengamos que pagar todos los contribuyentes la deuda, de una forma u otra.


----------



## Ulises 33 (15 Ene 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Yo sólo espero que no tengamos que pagar todos los contribuyentes la deuda, de una forma u otra.



No hombre, eso es imposible, eso solo lo hace el Madrid, el equipo de FRanco y del Gobierno, los catalanes son paz y amor. 
En serio, dudo que suerten pasta, no lo han hecho cuando podían, la Caixa no les da crédito, por eso han recurrido a fondos de inversión, los cuales como digo revenden las deudas.
Hector Mohedano tiene un canal en youtube muy bueno sobre economía y habla de los clubs.


----------



## el ruinas II (15 Ene 2022)

vinicius es mil veces mejor que tronkaaland, (y que mbappe) , pero como ya esta en el madrid los medios lo van a basurear hasta que meta 50 goles por temporada


----------



## Roedr (15 Ene 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Yo sólo espero que no tengamos que pagar todos los contribuyentes la deuda, de una forma u otra.



No tengas la menor duda que ese será el resultado final.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Ene 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> vinicius es mil veces mejor que tronkaaland, (y que mbappe) , pero como ya esta en el madrid los medios lo van a basurear hasta que meta 50 goles por temporada



No porque el noruego es alto.. puede hacer de Llorente el riojano


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No tengas la menor duda que ese será el resultado final.




Bueno compañero, tampoco pasa nada, al menos sabemos que estamos pagando algo bueno y el orgullo de los catalanes, los catalanes modernizamoss España gracias a las olimpiadas catalanas del 92.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (15 Ene 2022)

¿Jordan es de la cantera del Barça?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Ene 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> ¿Jordan es de la cantera del Barça?



No, es de la cantera del Espanyol: Joan Jordán - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (15 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No, es de la cantera del Espanyol: Joan Jordán - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Da igual, el caso es que en Barcelona hay teatro del bueno.


----------



## JimTonic (16 Ene 2022)

la batalla esta cambiando lo que ha hecho realmadrid television, poniendo la falta de casimiro por delante, ha supuesto un cambio, los del chiringuito del barca se quedaron flipados no sabian que decir, el hijo de puta de carrasco YO AQUI ESTOY HABLANDO DE LA FALTA DE CASIMIRO


ese es el camino, destrozar el relato, en internet, enc asa, en las familias, con estadisticas, debatir todo...cuantos goles lleva messi en el psg??? sabias que se pasaron casi 3 años sin pitarle un penaltyu al barca en la liga??? pero tu sabes las estadisticas de faltas al borde del area??? pero tu sabes que en la temporada 2020-2021 solo pitaron a favor del madrid 3 penalties???


bum bum bum


se estanm quedando sin dinero para controlar a tanto periodista hijo de puta


----------



## loquehayqueoir (16 Ene 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> ¿Jordan es de la cantera del Barça?



Creo que era del Espanyol.

Sinceramente, aunque no tenga nada, arrojar objetos al campo debería ser siempre motivo se suspensión inmediata del partido, sin lloriqueos ni interpretaciones del árbitro ni nada. (Lo ideal sería vaciar el campo e inmediatamente seguir a puerta cerrada pero logísticamente es demasiado complicado). 

Me parece una cuestión de civismo básico, una falta de respeto a la gente que está allí trabajando y a los demás espectadores también. Y lo dice alguien que empezó a ir al Bernabéu en el anillo de pie en los años 90, que eso sí que era un sitio chungo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

Estoy por las ramblas dando un paseo y se respira ambiente festivo.


----------



## baifo (16 Ene 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Yo sólo espero que no tengamos que pagar todos los contribuyentes la deuda, de una forma u otra.



Usted es muy optimista.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estoy por las ramblas dando un paseo y se respira ambiente festivo.



¿Vallecas tiene ramblas?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Ene 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Yo sólo espero que no tengamos que pagar todos los contribuyentes la deuda, de una forma u otra.



     Siendo el club del regimen y pura propaganda, se rescata antes al far$a que a millones de familias mueriéndose de hambre.


----------



## xilebo (16 Ene 2022)

*La ficha de Araújo alimenta la 'guerra' Madrid-Barça*

Según pudo confirmar *AS*, el sueldo del uruguayo no llega al millón de euros, una cifra bajísima en relación a otros centrales que no hará fácil su renovación.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (16 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *La ficha de Araújo alimenta la 'guerra' Madrid-Barça*
> 
> Según pudo confirmar *AS*, el sueldo del uruguayo no llega al millón de euros, una cifra bajísima en relación a otros centrales que no hará fácil su renovación.



Araujo no pinta nada en el Madrid, es demasiado bueno para ser suplente y no creo que le quitara el puesto a Militao. Seguramente se vaya a la premier a ganar un pastón o al Bayern si consiguen darle la patada al pufazo de Upanegrano.


----------



## Roedr (16 Ene 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Araujo no pinta nada en el Madrid, es demasiado bueno para ser suplente y no creo que le quitara el puesto a Militao. Seguramente se vaya a la premier a ganar un pastón o al Bayern si consiguen darle la patada al pufazo de Upanegrano.



La idea sería que aguante de tercer central hasta que Alaba decaiga, y aún así tendría muchos partidos. Como le pasó a Varane con Ramos y Pepe. 

No suena ideal para él, pero no sé si habrá clubes grandes donde pueda entrar como titular, en todos hay mucha competencia.


----------



## Hannibal (16 Ene 2022)

Estoy viendo a nuestro próximo rival en liga, el Elche, y ojo. Tratan m uy bien el balón, y el Villarreal ha sido incapaz ya no de marcar un gol; es que no han conseguido acercarse al área. También es cierto que el Elche arriba es muy flojito; lo único peligroso que tienen es la banda derecha con Mujica.
Creo que deberíamos ganarles pero el Madrid vendrá desde Arabia, esperemos que con una supercopa bajo el brazo, así que eso de fiar todo a las carreras a Vini no sé si será suficiente.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> La idea sería que aguante de tercer central hasta que Alaba decaiga, y aún así tendría muchos partidos. Como le pasó a Varane con Ramos y Pepe.
> 
> No suena ideal para él, pero no sé si habrá clubes grandes donde pueda entrar como titular, en todos hay mucha competencia.



Atentos al Pateti, que busca centrales para el año que viene.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (16 Ene 2022)

El Boyé ese es el típico delantero físico y peleón que se le atraganta a Alaba.


----------



## Roedr (16 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Atentos al Pateti, que busca centrales para el año que viene.



Les vendría de ensueño.


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Ene 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Araujo no pinta nada en el Madrid, es demasiado bueno para ser suplente y no creo que le quitara el puesto a Militao. Seguramente se vaya a la premier a ganar un pastón o al Bayern si consiguen darle la patada al pufazo de Upanegrano.



Yo a Alaba es que donde peor lo veo es de central. Es bueno, pero le falta envergadura. Lo veo mucho más en el medio con el disparo y la movilidad que tiene...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Vallecas tiene ramblas?




Vamos a ver compañero, no quisiera entender tu respuesta como un ataque en contra de un catalán y mi país Catalunya, yo soy ante todo un buen ciudadano, todos los que despotricais de Catalunya no os acordáis cuando gracias a nosotros y las olimpiadas del 92 modernizamos toda España y la pusimos en el mapa.


----------



## Roedr (16 Ene 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Yo a Alaba es que donde peor lo veo es de central. Es bueno, pero le falta envergadura. Lo veo mucho más en el medio con el disparo y la movilidad que tiene...



jack of all trades master of none. ¿Y a quién le quitaría el puesto Alaba?. A Case, Modric, Kross? no lo veo.


----------



## Roedr (16 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos a ver compañero, no quisiera entender tu respuesta como un ataque en contra de un catalán y mi país Catalunya, yo soy ante todo un buen ciudadano, todos los que despotricais de Catalunya no os acordáis cuando gracias a nosotros y las olimpiadas del 92 modernizamos toda España y la pusimos en el mapa.



Más bien gracias el dinero que saquearon del resto de España para modernizar Barcelona. Los JJOO de Bcn. han costado décadas de infraestructuras tercermundistas a muchas provincias del interior de España.


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Ene 2022)




----------



## Roedr (16 Ene 2022)

Un madridista de bien con quién debe ir, ¿con el Betis o con el Sevilla?.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Un madridista de bien con quién debe ir, ¿con el Betis o con el Sevilla?.



¿Cuál de los dos es más anti? los veo a la par. El Sevilla en los últimos años es repugnante, no digamos con el entrenador acomplejao.


----------



## HDR (16 Ene 2022)

No juega la horchata hoy, tenemos opciones


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (16 Ene 2022)

Lopetegui y Rakitic llorando porque los jugadores del Betis se están riendo de que Jordan se hiciera el muerto. Si les parece se preocupan por él.

Y encima diciendo que podían no haberse presentado. Porque le rozó un palo a uno.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Ene 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Estoy viendo a nuestro próximo rival en liga, el Elche, y ojo. Tratan m uy bien el balón, y el Villarreal ha sido incapaz ya no de marcar un gol; es que no han conseguido acercarse al área. También es cierto que el Elche arriba es muy flojito; lo único peligroso que tienen es la banda derecha con Mujica.
> Creo que deberíamos ganarles pero el Madrid vendrá desde Arabia, esperemos que con una supercopa bajo el brazo, así que eso de fiar todo a las carreras a Vini no sé si será suficiente.



Viene doble partido (Copa y Liga), ellos el planteamiento le tienen claro para ambos.

Muro, y en la que tengan, enchufarla.

Lo bueno que es este doble enfrentamiento y luego ya no tenemos partido hasta febrero. El de Liga contra el Athletic ya le hemos jugado, y el último fin de enero hay ventana FIFA. Asi que podemos respirar bastante.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Ene 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Estoy viendo a nuestro próximo rival en liga, el Elche, y ojo. Tratan m uy bien el balón, y el Villarreal ha sido incapaz ya no de marcar un gol; es que no han conseguido acercarse al área. También es cierto que el Elche arriba es muy flojito; lo único peligroso que tienen es la banda derecha con Mujica.
> Creo que deberíamos ganarles pero el Madrid vendrá desde Arabia, esperemos que con una supercopa bajo el brazo, así que eso de fiar todo a las carreras a Vini no sé si será suficiente.



La verdad si dices que tocan bien la bola pero les falta punch arriba es la combinacion perfecta para que el madrid del contragolpe carlettiano les meta dos o tres si es que salen a tocarla y no a marrullear y ser un equipo canchero tipo Cadiz.

Pero vamos, que con el fisico que presentara el Madrid ese dia igual nos amargan la existencia y ya tenemos a la prensa anunxiando el apocalipsis


----------



## Roedr (16 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿Cuál de los dos es más anti? los veo a la par. El Sevilla en los últimos años es repugnante, no digamos con el entrenador acomplejao.



Lo ideal es que aniquilen entre ellos como ahora jaja


----------



## xilebo (16 Ene 2022)

¡Ya tenemos el once del Real Madrid!

Los elegidos por Ancelotti son:* Courtois; Lucas Vázquez, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Casemiro, Kroos, Modric; Rodrygo, Benzema y Vinicius.*


----------



## Roedr (16 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> ¡Ya tenemos el once del Real Madrid!
> 
> Los elegidos por Ancelotti son:* Courtois; Lucas Vázquez, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Casemiro, Kroos, Modric; Rodrygo, Benzema y Vinicius.*



Espero que Alaba esté recuperado y no nos quedemos sin él contra el PSG.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> ¡Ya tenemos el once del Real Madrid!
> 
> Los elegidos por Ancelotti son:* Courtois; Lucas Vázquez, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Casemiro, Kroos, Modric; Rodrygo, Benzema y Vinicius.*



Es lo mejor que puedes sacar. Es una final, lo digo porque hay obsesión con lo de "rotar", pero es que en una final no debes rotar.


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> jack of all trades master of none. ¿Y a quién le quitaría el puesto Alaba?. A Case, Modric, Kross? no lo veo.



Hombre, esos están todos ya más cerca del final que del principio...


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos a ver compañero, no quisiera entender tu respuesta como un ataque en contra de un catalán y mi país Catalunya, yo soy ante todo un buen ciudadano, todos los que despotricais de Catalunya no os acordáis cuando gracias a nosotros y las olimpiadas del 92 modernizamos toda España y la pusimos en el mapa.



Ahí estuvistes muy activo financiando y trabajando por la moderninzación de España, Obi, te debemos mucho...


----------



## Roedr (16 Ene 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Hombre, esos están todos ya más cerca del final que del principio...



y Alaba también


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Ahí estuvistes muy activo financiando y trabajando por la moderninzación de España, Obi, te debemos mucho...




Yo solo soy un humilde catalán.


----------



## Hannibal (16 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Viene doble partido (Copa y Liga), ellos el planteamiento le tienen claro para ambos.
> 
> Muro, y en la que tengan, enchufarla.
> 
> Lo bueno que es este doble enfrentamiento y luego ya no tenemos partido hasta febrero. El de Liga contra el Athletic ya le hemos jugado, y el último fin de enero hay ventana FIFA. Asi que podemos respirar bastante.



Fíjate que no creo que planten el autobús, o por lo menos no en el partido de Copa, porque se juega en Elche.

Lo del parón de selecciones sólo nos vendría bien si el amego y O Rei no jugaran con sus selecciones.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos a ver compañero, no quisiera entender tu respuesta como un ataque en contra de un catalán y mi país Catalunya, yo soy ante todo un buen ciudadano, todos los que despotricais de Catalunya no os acordáis cuando gracias a nosotros y las olimpiadas del 92 modernizamos toda España y la pusimos en el mapa.



Ya vero que su teclado es alemán, y me hace gracia lo de barcelona 92, a ver si te crees que algunos tenemos 20 años, esos lloros de pujolone pidiendo pasta para modernizar Barcelona, a ver si te acuerdas de la crisis posterior con todos los gatos de olimpiadas y expo, venga hombre. TAnto retirar las medallas y condecoraciones a Franco os ha afectado todavía más el coco. Cataluña nunca ha sido un país, y visto como va el mundo no lo será jamás.


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> y Alaba también



7 años menos que Modric y 3 que Kroos. Misma edad que Casemiro, pero a este parece que el viejazo le ha llegado antes...


----------



## Edge2 (16 Ene 2022)

Pankartas de "Florentino" en el estadio


----------



## ccc (16 Ene 2022)

Jo, jo,

he oido en la TV alemana que Djokovic no puede volver a Australia en los proximos 3 anyos: la ley es clara y no se van a hacer excepciones; unicamente cambiando la ley, podria Djokovic jugar en australia.

Si Nadal se ha recuperado de la lesion del pie, volvera a ganar Roland Garros (el anyo pasado gano Djokovic porque Nadal estaba lesionado del pie) con lo que ganara su 21,... y Djokovic no podra ganar su torneo gratis  

Menudo tonto el serbio, vaya manera de dispararse un tiro al pie.


----------



## Gorrión (16 Ene 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Jo, jo,
> 
> he oido en la TV alemana que Djokovic no puede volver a Australia en los proximos 3 anyos: la ley es clara y no se van a hacer excepciones; unicamente cambiando la ley, podria Djokovic jugar en australia.
> 
> ...



¿Qué pinta Djokovic en este hilo, pedazo de subnormal?

Desfila de aquí, miserable sumiso hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Ya vero que su teclado es alemán, y me hace gracia lo de barcelona 92, a ver si te crees que algunos tenemos 20 años, esos lloros de pujolone pidiendo pasta para modernizar Barcelona, a ver si te acuerdas de la crisis posterior con todos los gatos de olimpiadas y expo, venga hombre. TAnto retirar las medallas y condecoraciones a Franco os ha afectado todavía más el coco. Cataluña nunca ha sido un país, y visto como va el mundo no lo será jamás.



Obi es de Madrí y está troleando. Parece mentira que no le conozcáis.


----------



## Edge2 (16 Ene 2022)

Pitos a los etarras


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Ene 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Jo, jo,
> 
> he oido en la TV alemana que Djokovic no puede volver a Australia en los proximos 3 anyos: la ley es clara y no se van a hacer excepciones; unicamente cambiando la ley, podria Djokovic jugar en australia.
> 
> ...



Claro que sí. Mucho mejor hacer de conejillo de indias y aceptar una dictadura.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Ene 2022)

Debe ser de las pocas veces que en campo "neutral", la gente va con el Real Madrid.


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Ene 2022)

Pensaba que el partido era a las 6 y digo, bueno, vamos a ver el final...y lo pillo resién empesado nomás, mis panas.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Ene 2022)

No tengo tele pero mi tarifa de datos se acaba de reiniciar. Darme algoooo...


----------



## Edu.R (16 Ene 2022)

Joer, estamos tocando y teniendo el balón, no estamos respetando el estilo de juego del miércoles. Esto no debería valer.


----------



## Edge2 (16 Ene 2022)

De cabeza van bien los etarras...


----------



## fachacine (16 Ene 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No tengo tele pero mi tarifa de datos se acaba de reiniciar. Darme algoooo...











tar46 - Aliez







emb.apl88.me


----------



## fachacine (16 Ene 2022)

Otro partido muriéndome de asco con Lucas Váter


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Ya vero que su teclado es alemán, y me hace gracia lo de barcelona 92, a ver si te crees que algunos tenemos 20 años, esos lloros de pujolone pidiendo pasta para modernizar Barcelona, a ver si te acuerdas de la crisis posterior con todos los gatos de olimpiadas y expo, venga hombre. TAnto retirar las medallas y condecoraciones a Franco os ha afectado todavía más el coco. Cataluña nunca ha sido un país, y visto como va el mundo no lo será jamás.



Ya, pero yo ahora mismo estoy por las ramblas disfrutando del clima de Catalunya recordando los legendarios éxitos catalanes del deporte.
Ahora visitaré la sagrada familia y me tomaré un excelente café, luego me iré por el casco antiguo en el bohemio barrio de Gracia y me empapare de la cultura magrebí que se respira en las calles.

Eso tú no lo puedes decir compañero.


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Ene 2022)

Ha tenido suerte militao, se podía haber quedao moñeco


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Ene 2022)

Alguien tiene un link al partdi distinto de tiroalpalo.com? Se queda colgao


----------



## Edu.R (16 Ene 2022)

Puede ser un partido para Jovic.


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Ene 2022)

Amosssssss


----------



## Edge2 (16 Ene 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## fachacine (16 Ene 2022)

Ese es mi Lukita


----------



## Edu.R (16 Ene 2022)

Modric merece tres estatuas en las puertas del nuevo Bernabeu.


----------



## Chichimango (16 Ene 2022)

Qué bien Rodrygo ahí...


----------



## HArtS (16 Ene 2022)

Que golazo de Modric.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



Jaja me habias asustado cabron


----------



## HDR (16 Ene 2022)

Rodrygo ha entrado hoy en la posición de Ausente.

0-1, gol de Rodrygo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

Modric es dios.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (16 Ene 2022)

Partidazo de Rodrygo


----------



## Roedr (16 Ene 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Qué bien Rodrygo ahí...



Lo mismo. Alguno no quiere verlo y Rodrygo es jugadorazo. Lo que más me molesta de esta temporada son los minutos que le está quitando Asensio.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

Ya esta troleando mendy


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Ene 2022)

Muy parado está esto hoy.


----------



## xilebo (16 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Modric merece tres estatuas en las puertas del nuevo Bernabeu.



Menudo nivel tiene, merece seguir un año mas en el madrid y va a llegar al mundial de qatar


----------



## qbit (16 Ene 2022)

Golazo de Modric. Bueno, toda la jugada ha sido grandiosa.


----------



## Roedr (16 Ene 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Partidazo de Rodrygo



Rodrygo es calidad Vini... lo malo es que con Tortuga como no se pire del Madrid no va a tener tiempo para explotar.


----------



## Roedr (16 Ene 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Golazo de Modric. Bueno, toda la jugada ha sido grandiosa.



Para los standards de Javi ese gol no ha valido.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

Recuerdo el mundial donde explotó Modric que le fichó el totenham echando hostias.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Para los standards de Javi ese gol no ha valido.



No, balón largo, recorte y tiro desde fuera del área. El antifútbol total y rotundamente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

Voy a ver si me da tiempo a hacerme una paja en el descanso.


----------



## Roedr (16 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Muy parado está esto hoy.



a mí es que el stream me está funcionando y tengo menos tiempo para disparatar aquí ;-)

Super Copa Final: Real Madrid - Athletico Bilbao - Stream 1 Live Stream | FBStreams - FBStream


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (16 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Rodrygo es calidad Vini... lo malo es que con Tortuga como no se pire del Madrid no va a tener tiempo para explotar.



La venta es Asensio. Si viene la tortuga, Rodrygo sería el primer cambio desde el banquillo para cualquiera de los de arriba.
Puede jugar por la izquierda o por la derecha ... yo me lo quedaba.


----------



## Roedr (16 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Voy a ver si me da tiempo a hacerme una paja en el descanso.



te vas a quedar calvo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Ene 2022)




----------



## qbit (16 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>


----------



## The Replicant (16 Ene 2022)

animan más los moros que el Bernabeu

esto está ganado


----------



## qbit (16 Ene 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Alguien tiene un link al partdi distinto de tiroalpalo.com? Se queda colgao








Cricfree.Live - 24/7


Cricfree football, Cricfree epl, Cricfree live stream, Cricfree nfl, WATCH Live Sports Streams at CRICFREE. Online TV and sports channels. Football, Basketball, Soccer, Tennis links for every match and game. Cricfree sport streams for free.



cricfree.live


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Ene 2022)

Incluso el Valle de los Reyes en Egipto anima mas que el Bernabeu


----------



## Roedr (16 Ene 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Incluso el Valle de los Reyes en Egipto anima mas que el Bernabeu



jaja


----------



## fachacine (16 Ene 2022)

Yo lo que veo es que el trío de mediocampo se conocen de memoria, vale, tienen mucho oficio, vale, pero no sorprenden, es un juego muy plano, falta fantasía, no sorprendemos a nadie. A veces hecho en falta algo más loco e improvisado, algo que rompa la rutina y pille de sorpresa al rival. Quizá Ceballos, no sé, pero algo distinto


----------



## xilebo (16 Ene 2022)

Pues entra nico williams en el bilbao ya


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Ene 2022)

qbit dijo:


>



Es que es buenísimo.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (16 Ene 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Yo lo que veo es que el trío de mediocampo se conocen de memoria, vale, tienen mucho oficio, vale, pero no sorprenden, es un juego muy plano, falta fantasía, no sorprendemos a nadie. A veces hecho en falta algo más loco e improvisado, algo que rompa la rutina y pille de sorpresa al rival. Quizá Ceballos, no sé, pero algo distinto



¿Camavinga?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Ene 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Yo lo que veo es que el trío de mediocampo se conocen de memoria, vale, tienen mucho oficio, vale, pero no sorprenden, es un juego muy plano, falta fantasía, no sorprendemos a nadie. A veces hecho en falta algo más loco e improvisado, algo que rompa la rutina y pille de sorpresa al rival. Quizá Ceballos, no sé, pero algo distinto



Es un centro del campo muy estático, muy posicional. De no dejar pasar a nadie y meter un pase largo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Ene 2022)

Penalty clarísimo.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (16 Ene 2022)

Lo han pitado porque estamos en morolandia


----------



## HArtS (16 Ene 2022)

Esa mano es un penal muy claro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Ene 2022)

2-0 se acabó. 3ª victoria este año con el Bilbao. Muy fácil.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Ene 2022)

Los antis ya tienen excusa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Ene 2022)

Marcelino señala por debajo de la axila pero la realidad es que le ha dado en todo el brazo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Los antis ya tienen excusa.



Cualquier cosa que le piten al Madrí es excusa para ellos, pero no tienen razón.

En la radio uno del Bilbao ya está diciendo que se la pitan porque es el Madrí.


----------



## Evangelion (16 Ene 2022)

No puede haber ningún tipo de polemica por este penalti, si acaso que no lo haya pitado en directo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Ene 2022)

Es penalti obvio,pero yo desde luego modificaba el reglamento,no puede ser que te tires a por un balón y tu única preocupación deba ser que no te de en la mano,y con las manos a la espalda en una situación asi como que resulta un poco antinatural...


----------



## fachacine (16 Ene 2022)

Penalty claro, y de esos hubo 5 ó 6 que no nos pitaron la liga pasada, con sólo uno que nos hubieran pitado habríamos ganado la Liga


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Ene 2022)

Darle le da clara , protestar eso....


----------



## HArtS (16 Ene 2022)

Dato: El Bilbao ha marcado 24 goles esta temporada, los mismos que ha marcado Benzema.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es penalti obvio,pero yo desde luego modificaba el reglamento,no puede ser que te tires a por un balón y tu única preocupación deba ser que no te de en la mano,y con las manos a la espalda en una situación asi como que resulta un poco antinatural...



Estamos de acuerdo, pero la regla es la que es. Hay que volver a lo de la voluntariedad, y aún así, en este caso, tendría dudas, porque se lanza con todas las manos por delante.


----------



## xilebo (16 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Marcelino señala por debajo de la axila pero la realidad es que le ha dado en todo el brazo.



Y eso que tenia el televisor al lado


----------



## Chichimango (16 Ene 2022)

A ver si cerramos el partido en alguna contra, ahora lo tenemos a huevo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Ene 2022)

Y en la radio el etarra sigue diciendo que se la pitan porque es el Madrí.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Ene 2022)

Es que es penalty. Mano despegada del cuerpo en posición antinatural que encima bloquea un disparo a puerta. Lo tiene todo. Pero aun así, pues será un robo.


----------



## Chichimango (16 Ene 2022)

Sale Raúl García para repartir cera.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Ene 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Sale Raúl García para repartir cera.



Lo que hacen siempre los de bilbao con el madrí cuando pierden. El año pasado fue vergonzoso. Tienen fijación con el Madrí.


----------



## xilebo (16 Ene 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Sale Raúl García para repartir cera.



Pulir cera


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

Menudo truño de partido.


----------



## Chichimango (16 Ene 2022)

El Lucas Vázquez por no darle un pelotazo casi la arma gorda, joder.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Ene 2022)

Coño, juega Yuri, otro que le gusta dar cera.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

El mamadou Williams ese, que es, el hermano o el hijo del otro mamadou Williams.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Ene 2022)

No creo que nos interese que se "rompa el partido", la verdad.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El mamadou Williams ese, que es, el hermano o el hijo del otro mamadou Williams.



El hermano.


----------



## qbit (16 Ene 2022)

Hace años tenían que haber bajado a 2ª División, pero les protegieron los árbitros.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

Muniain menudo monguer, con lo bueno que era y se ha dedicado a fumar porros.


----------



## Chichimango (16 Ene 2022)

Kroos y Modric están sin aire ya.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Kroos y Modric están sin aire ya.




Es hora del mamadou camavinga.


----------



## Roedr (16 Ene 2022)

Joder Valverde por Rodry... Carletto jubílate!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

Esta bale convocado?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Muniain menudo monguer, con lo bueno que era y se ha dedicado a fumar porros.



Y a tener hijos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta bale convocado?



Para el partido de golf.


----------



## Roedr (16 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta bale convocado?



Buena pregunta, who cares?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Ene 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Sale Raúl García para repartir cera.



Momento ideal para quitar a Negricius para protegerlo y poner a Ausencio para que meta su gol intrascendente de siempre


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Muniain menudo monguer, con lo bueno que era y se ha dedicado a fumar porros.



Se la suda,cobrará fácilmente sus 4-5 kilos,está en su casa,en su equipo de siempre...vivirá mejor que un emperador romano...


----------



## xilebo (16 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta bale convocado?



Si, en la grada del estadio


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Ene 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Hace años tenían que haber bajado a 2ª División, pero les protegieron los árbitros.



Años? Di mejor decadas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Se la suda,cobrará fácilmente sus 4-5 kilos,está en su casa,en su equipo de siempre...vivirá mejor que un emperador romano...



Y además sabe que es muy difícil encontrar "Vascos" para jugar en el bilbao.


----------



## xilebo (16 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Joder Valverde por Rodry... Carletto jubílate!



No se atreve todavia a quitar a kroos o modric, por si acaso....y marcelo calentando en la banda, que lo saque en min 96 pa levantar el titulo


----------



## Edge2 (16 Ene 2022)

que lento el valderbe en la contra...


----------



## HArtS (16 Ene 2022)

¿Por qué no juega Camavinga? ¿Miró feo a Ancelotti?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

Venga coño que saque a hazard y nos echamos unas risas joder.


----------



## Chichimango (16 Ene 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> ¿Por qué no juega Camavinga? ¿Miró feo a Ancelotti?



Ni ganando 2-0 a falta de 15 minutos, con Modric y Kroos muertos, es capaz de hacer cambios. Van a llegar a marzo reventados.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

La camiseta del Bilbao siempre me ha parecido una de las más bonitas de la liga y no es coña, la negra del Madrid, o la del depor también me gustan.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Ene 2022)

Bien Militao tapando el chut....y se lo queria cargar el autista Zidane


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

Porque enfocan a los mamadous esos del estadio??


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Venga coño que saque a hazard y nos echamos unas risas joder.



Lo nomino a mejor comentario del torneo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

El Madrid está pasando del partido que te cagas


----------



## Roedr (16 Ene 2022)

Marcelo en prácticas para recoger los títulos de la temporada ;-)


----------



## Gorrión (16 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Porque enfocan a los mamadous esos del estadio??



Porque llevan mascarilla, igual que enfocan las redes de la portería para que se vean los hexágonos.

El fútbol hoy es pura propaganda satánica.


----------



## xilebo (16 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El Madrid está pasando del partido que te cagas



No hay q forzar la maquina, el jueves juega de nuevo en copa contra el elche


----------



## Roedr (16 Ene 2022)

¿Quién está calentando en el Farsa para recoger el título de Campeón Moral?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

Quieren mandar al seboso belga regalado a donde sea, inexplicable que con lo que gana no sea ni el cuarto cambio.


----------



## Roedr (16 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No hay q forzar la maquina, el jueves juega de nuevo en copa contra el elche



Lo pasaremos peor con el Elche que con estos mataos.


----------



## Edge2 (16 Ene 2022)

ovacion de los follacabras a los cambios del magerit


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Ene 2022)

Su penalti, gracias


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

Militao lleva una racha de cagadas importante.


----------



## Manero (16 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Penalty clarísimo.



Si que era penalti claro, pero esta mano de Alaba en la primera parte y con 0-0 también lo era y no se pitó. Y que nadie diga que la tiene apoyada en el suelo porque no lo está, además que Alaba la tiene separada del cuerpo.




Y a mi me da igual quién gane la final que esto es una Supercopa, pero tiene tela que una Supercopa donde participan el Campeón de Liga, el de Copa, el de la Supercopa pasada y el del Nadaplete, la vaya a ganar los Nadapletenses.


----------



## Edge2 (16 Ene 2022)

manita jijiji


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

Roja


----------



## Edu.R (16 Ene 2022)

Va a haber que sufrir.


----------



## Edge2 (16 Ene 2022)

roja


----------



## xilebo (16 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo pasaremos peor con el Elche que con estos mataos.



Ya te digo, pues hoy el elche le ha ganado en casa al villareal en liga, ojito


----------



## Roedr (16 Ene 2022)

roja jajaja que ridículo


----------



## Chichimango (16 Ene 2022)

Llevamos 20 minutos haciendo el gilipollas, el karma es muy cabrón.


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Ene 2022)

PARADÓN


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

Raúl García va ciego de cocaína


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Ene 2022)

PARADÓN


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Ene 2022)

Yo no entiendo cómo le pagan tanta pasta a los árbitros,para pitar cosas sin sentido podría hacerlo yo y les saldría infinitamente más barato...

Courtois crack


----------



## Señor Moscoso (16 Ene 2022)

Un ex del atleti tirando un penalty...


----------



## xilebo (16 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> roja



Hay q darle emocion al partido


----------



## el ruinas II (16 Ene 2022)

jajaaaa que paradon de thibaut


----------



## Edge2 (16 Ene 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> PARADÓN



se conocen bien del aleti...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

Bajará el presidente del Bilbao a su vestuario??


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Ene 2022)

Entra Marcelo....Carletto no hay cojones a sacar a Isco y a Hazard eh??


----------



## Roedr (16 Ene 2022)

lo estaba viendo jajajajaja GIGANTE COURTOIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Jódete árbitro de mierda


----------



## xilebo (16 Ene 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Un ex del atleti tirando un penalty...



Y fallandolo, para seguir la tradicion


----------



## Evangelion (16 Ene 2022)

Se le ha ido un poco la olla expulsando a Militao


----------



## el ruinas II (16 Ene 2022)

cada penalty al madrid esta bonificado con una tarjeta roja


----------



## Edu.R (16 Ene 2022)

Amarrateguismo total. Si.


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Ene 2022)

Y jovic si ya estaba marginado antes (a pesar de estar correcto cuando salió) después de lo que ha publicado en defensa del gran Novak Djokovic ya es el último jugador de la plantilla de largo,se viste Florentino de pantalón corto antes de que juegue el...


----------



## qbit (16 Ene 2022)

Penalty y expulsión para que los lobitos etarras estén tranquilitos, en vez de darles con una barra de hierro en los dientes.


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Ene 2022)

Jajaja, los comentaristas la tienen adentrísimo


----------



## Roedr (16 Ene 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Se le ha ido un poco la olla expulsando a Militao



Un poco????


----------



## Chichimango (16 Ene 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Se le ha ido un poco la olla expulsando a Militao



Compensación, tenía mala conciencia (sin motivo, porque estaba pitando bien).


----------



## Edge2 (16 Ene 2022)

marcelo marcelo marcelo


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Ene 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Se le ha ido un poco la olla expulsando a Militao



Acarrea suspension para la liga creo eh?


----------



## xilebo (16 Ene 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Compensación, tenía mala conciencia (sin motivo, porque estaba pitando bien).



En teoria expulsa a militao por dar con la mano y cortar un balon de gol


----------



## xilebo (16 Ene 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Acarrea suspension para la liga creo eh?



Han dicho que cumple partido de sancion en la copa contra el elche


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

Madre mía, que haga el Florencio ya la super liga esa de los cojones, Madrid, Barcelona, united, Liverpool, Juve, Bayer y otro matao de invitado.


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Ene 2022)

Ale, a mamarla


----------



## road runner (16 Ene 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Un ex del atleti tirando un penalty...



Insuperable!


----------



## Edge2 (16 Ene 2022)

viva madrid


----------



## Señor Moscoso (16 Ene 2022)

Me siento vacio. Otro logro material, un mero trofeo, inmerecido, con Javi como claro guañador moral


----------



## Edu.R (16 Ene 2022)

¿El Real Madrid sabe contraatacar? Si
¿El Real Madrid sabe jugar al toque? Si
¿El Real Madrid sabe hacer catenaccio Paco de Mierda? Si

Los del estilo y derivados me comen el RABO. Aquí se trata de ganar.


----------



## IVNP71 (16 Ene 2022)

Grande el Real! Campeones!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

Venga joder que empiece el sacrificio de gorrinos en la grada!!!!!


----------



## fachacine (16 Ene 2022)

Courtois porterazo


----------



## road runner (16 Ene 2022)

Un dia más en la ofisina.


----------



## Chichimango (16 Ene 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Courtois porterazo



El penalti es para verlo en bucle: no le da en el pie, la despeja a propósito.


----------



## xilebo (16 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía, que haga el Florencio ya la super liga esa de los cojones, Madrid, Barcelona, united, Liverpool, Juve, Bayer y otro matao de invitado.



Ponme una superliga


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> viva madrid




Y la sagrada familia joder!!!!


----------



## qbit (16 Ene 2022)

Penalty. Courtois, el portero quizá más alto de la historia del club, se tira a la derecha. Si el balón va a la derecha, lo para o desvía con la mano, y si va a la izquierda, con el pie.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

Porque no hay inmolaciónes?????


----------



## Chispeante (16 Ene 2022)

A partir del segundo gol el partido ha sido un poco petardo la verdad. Pero bueno, otra Supercopa al zurrón que nos hace una ilusión loca...ya tenemos la temporada resuelta. Hazard y, sobre todo, Camavinga tienen que estar contentos viendo como su importancia va en aumento.


----------



## xilebo (16 Ene 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Penalty. Courtois, el portero quizá más alto de la historia del club, se tira a la derecha. Si el balón va a la derecha, lo para o desvía con la mano, y si va a la izquierda, con el pie.



Ser alto es lo q tiene, que ocupa mas


----------



## el ruinas II (16 Ene 2022)

el madrid en finales tiene una efectividad brutal


----------



## Covid Bryant (16 Ene 2022)

los maricones veis el furgol y al mandril

los hombres vemos el football y a los Bills


----------



## Roedr (16 Ene 2022)

estoy viendo las repeticiones, pero que bueno es Courtois

y que HDP el árbitro


----------



## Edu.R (16 Ene 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Penalty. Courtois, el portero quizá más alto de la historia del club, se tira a la derecha. Si el balón va a la derecha, lo para o desvía con la mano, y si va a la izquierda, con el pie.


----------



## road runner (16 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Si que era penalti claro, pero esta mano de Alaba en la primera parte y con 0-0 también lo era y no se pitó. Y que nadie diga que la tiene apoyada en el suelo porque no lo está, además que Alaba la tiene separada del cuerpo.



Hace falta la opinión de Piquet, que es el que conoce del tema.


Manero dijo:


> Y a mi me da igual quién gane la final



Por supuesto.




Manero dijo:


> participan el Campeón de Liga, el de Copa, el de la Supercopa pasada y el del Nadaplete, la vaya a ganar los Nadapletenses.



Ya ves, ganar a todos los campeones de una tacada.
Es por no fatigarse.

Ánimo.


----------



## xilebo (16 Ene 2022)

MVP del partido Modric


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

El curtidos se va a poner ciego de embestir a la rubia esa que tiene.


----------



## HArtS (16 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Si que era penalti claro, pero esta mano de Alaba en la primera parte y con 0-0 también lo era y no se pitó. Y que nadie diga que la tiene apoyada en el suelo porque no lo está, además que Alaba la tiene separada del cuerpo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 908469
> 
> ...



Habla el mismo retrasado que dice que el reglamento habilita a Piqué a hacer manos dentro del área.


----------



## Edge2 (16 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> MVP del partido Modric



Abrazzo con floper


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

Joder los Mohamed, ponen una Charo gorda que solo se la ven los ojos a repartir medallas con la bandeja esa


----------



## Edu.R (16 Ene 2022)

Courtois parando el penalty con el pie APOSTA. Que lo levanta. Impresionante. Si esto lo hace con 1-0 en una final gorda, pasa a la historia del club cual gol de Ramos en Lisboa. Cero dudas.


----------



## el ruinas II (16 Ene 2022)

por cierto, un partido con poquisimas faltas, 10 del bilbao y 7 del madrit


----------



## Edge2 (16 Ene 2022)

Celebracion digna de la copa intergalactica parece


----------



## Edge2 (16 Ene 2022)

Nos van a dar medallas hasta a nosotros, hay pa tos...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

Los del Bilbao cabizbajos como si estuvieran acostumbrados al éxito y esto fuera raro


----------



## Edge2 (16 Ene 2022)

Los vascos, con cara de vascos...


----------



## xilebo (16 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Courtois parando el penalty con el pie APOSTA. Que lo levanta. Impresionante. Si esto lo hace con 1-0 en una final gorda, pasa a la historia del club cual gol de Ramos en Lisboa. Cero dudas.



Y que si el bilbao mete el 1-2, ultimos minutos de infarto, si empata a la prorroga y con un hombre menos...se ha podido liar bastante


----------



## Edge2 (16 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los del Bilbao cabizbajos como si estuvieran acostumbrados al éxito y esto fuera raro



Ha sido todo una sorpresa...


----------



## Manero (16 Ene 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Habla el mismo retrasado que dice que el reglamento habilita a Piqué a hacer manos dentro del área.



La diferencia es que Piqué la tenía pegada al cuerpo y Alaba no, pero bueno interpreta el reglamento como te de la gana si eso te hace más feliz.


----------



## Edge2 (16 Ene 2022)

Muniain esperando la entrega de la cabra "yaiza"   

@moromierda


----------



## xilebo (16 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Los vascos, con cara de vascos...



Menuda racha de subcampeonatos llevan los vascos, con las dos copa del rey del año pasado seguidas


----------



## Roedr (16 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Los vascos, con cara de vascos...



Los vascos con la bandera de España en la cinta de las medallas. Esto lo censurará el PNV.


----------



## road runner (16 Ene 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Habla el mismo retrasado que dice que el reglamento habilita a Piqué a hacer manos dentro del área.



No es retraso. Al revés.

Sigue las consignas. De dos retrasados, eso si.


----------



## Roedr (16 Ene 2022)

¿Cuándo le entregan a Javi el título de Campeón Moral?.


----------



## xilebo (16 Ene 2022)

*¡Real Madrid Campeón de la Supercopa de España 2022! Menos importante que la copa orgullo del Barça pero una copa al fin*


----------



## Edu.R (16 Ene 2022)

road runner dijo:


> No es retraso. Al revés.
> 
> Sigue las consignas. De dos retrasados, eso si.



Llevamos 3 supercopas con este nuevo formato. De las 6 semifinales, ninguna ha sido ganada por ningún campeón. Siempre ha ganado el que no había ganado título.

Pero vaya, que a ellos les ha ganado un "no campeón", peor todavía.


----------



## Roedr (16 Ene 2022)

Nadie se acuerda del disgusto que debe tener ahora Luis Enrique?


----------



## Edge2 (16 Ene 2022)

Medallas hasta el departamento de prensa...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

No veo a hazard en la celebracion


----------



## Edge2 (16 Ene 2022)

un poco artificial, solo un poco..


----------



## Edge2 (16 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No veo a hazard en la celebracion



estara cenando joder


----------



## Edge2 (16 Ene 2022)

los moros lanzando tomahaws con confetti...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

Isco no le veo contento.


----------



## xilebo (16 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Medallas hasta el departamento de prensa...



Casi pillamos hasta nosotros 



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No veo a hazard en la celebracion



Se esta comiendo la medalla


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Muniain esperando la entrega de la cabra "yaiza"
> 
> @moromierda




Le han dado una bandeja de recuerdo


----------



## xilebo (16 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Le han dado una bandeja de recuerdo



Jajajaja parece la ensaladera del torneo de tenis de wimbledow


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

Estos del canal #vamos deberían poner una jaca de más calidad, esta es ya una Charo.


----------



## road runner (16 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> La diferencia es que Piqué la tenía pegada al cuerpo y Alaba no, pero bueno interpreta el reglamento como te de la gana si eso te hace más feliz.



No se de cual mano de Piquet habláis, hay tantas!
Pero, por ejemplo ésta?





Penalti no pitado por manos de Piqué
Foto y noticia de elmundodeportivo.

Es postura natural, está bailando flamenco? 
La tiene pegada, o está haciendo un anuncio de desodorante?

Anda reglamento, anda...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

En el real Madrid tenían una jaca descomunal, ahora es youtuber o no se que ostias d de twich


----------



## xilebo (16 Ene 2022)

Oficialmente es el titulo numero 95 del real madrid, con razon esta haciendo obras en el bernabeu, para hacer el museo todavia mas grande


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

Ancelotti descojonadose:

"Para mi hemos tenido demasiado la posesion"


----------



## Manero (16 Ene 2022)

road runner dijo:


> No se de cual mano de Piquet habláis, hay tantas!
> Pero, por ejemplo ésta?
> 
> 
> ...



Hablaba de la de Villarreal no de esta, que de hecho a saber de que año es porque no recuerdo esa camiseta suplente que temporada se uso. Que puede ser incluso anterior al VAR


----------



## xilebo (16 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En el real Madrid tenían una jaca descomunal, ahora es youtuber o no se que ostias d de twich



Luego la cambiaron por esta rubia, siempre ha tenido una buena cantera de jacas en real madrid tv


----------



## Edu.R (16 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ancelotti descojonadose:
> 
> "Para mi hemos tenido demasiado la posesion"



Me autocito:



Edu.R dijo:


> ¿El Real Madrid sabe contraatacar? Si
> ¿El Real Madrid sabe jugar al toque? Si
> ¿El Real Madrid sabe hacer catenaccio Paco de Mierda? Si
> 
> Los del estilo y derivados me comen el RABO. Aquí se trata de ganar.


----------



## road runner (16 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En el real Madrid tenían una jaca descomunal, ahora es youtuber o no se que ostias d de twich



Tremenda.
100% apretada.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Ene 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> El penalti es para verlo en bucle: no le da en el pie, la despeja a propósito.



casillas es el mejor portero de la historia del madrid y tal...


----------



## xilebo (16 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Me autocito:



Pues un 58 en posesion el real madrid


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Ene 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> por cierto, un partido con poquisimas faltas, 10 del bilbao y 7 del madrit



lo cual indica un poco el grado de impetu con el que ambos se han tomado el partido...


Roedr dijo:


> Los vascos con la bandera de España en la cinta de las medallas. Esto lo censurará el PNV.



por eso esas caras cabizbajas....


----------



## Señor Moscoso (16 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues un 58 en posesion el real madrid
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 908520



Lo hemos tenido chicos, ahora solo nos falta ganar... ah que si, que hemos ganao


----------



## road runner (16 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> no recuerdo esa camiseta suplente que temporada se uso



Piquet ha hecho penaltis -no pitados- así, con todas y cada una de las camisetas titulares, suplentes y terceras equipaciones de la historia reciente del BarcelonaFC.

No me extraña que no recuerdes una en concreto.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Luego la cambiaron por esta rubia, siempre ha tenido una buena cantera de jacas en real madrid tv
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 908517



me quedo con la primera . rubia de la foto no esta mal, pero es como en terminos futboleros, comparar al mejor cr7 con negricius


----------



## Roedr (16 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Isco no le veo contento.



menos estamos nosotros


----------



## fred (16 Ene 2022)

Ojo que si pasamos a cuartos de copa nos quitan a los brasileiros y a Valverde,manipulasió.


----------



## Roedr (16 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En el real Madrid tenían una jaca descomunal, ahora es youtuber o no se que ostias d de twich



Dios... todavía me acuerdo de ella. Antes estaba de enchufada en una tertulia deportiva de TVE. Prefiero no volver a verla, me produce desajustes hormonales.


----------



## xilebo (16 Ene 2022)

fred dijo:


> Ojo que si pasamos a cuartos de copa nos quitan a los brasileiros y a Valverde,manipulasió.



Todavia nos queda asencio, isco, hazard, lucas vazquez, marcelo no lo llevan convocado brasil seguro


----------



## HDR (16 Ene 2022)

Chupito especialmente agradable. Se lo hemos ganado a los 2 equipos de los independentistas. Ahora a seguir con la Liga.


Ancelotti un 10.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (16 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Luego la cambiaron por esta rubia, siempre ha tenido una buena cantera de jacas en real madrid tv
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 908517



Al revés, primero estaba la rubia y luego Graciela. Me acuerdo porque fue en orden creciente de tetas, como los títulos del Madrid que cada vez tiene más.


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Ene 2022)

Lo del athletic es otra de las muchas absurdeces que acontecen en este pais,un pais donde absolutamente todo es susceptible de ser racista resulta que en los medios te venden que la politica de solo vascos que tienen es algo admirable (ojo,vascos,no necesariamente canteranos)…aparece cualquier otro equipo que decide jugar solo con españoles y le caen palos para aburrir,especialmente si fuese madrileño…

que si quieren hacerlo asi no lo critico,pero a ver si tenemos el mismo criterio para todo…


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Dios... todavía me acuerdo de ella. Antes estaba de enchufada en una tertulia deportiva de TVE. Prefiero no volver a verla, me produce desajustes hormonales.



Tengo yo una jaca de esas características en casa y estaba foreando su fruta madre ahora mismo, debe ser una de las presentadoras con la que más he rociado y más me a extraído la leche.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

Y aquí la tenemos en modo youtuber, con los absurdos muñecos y cosas de monguer, supongo que los chavales se tiene que poner ciegos a rociar viéndola jugar.


----------



## Roedr (16 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tengo yo una jaca de esas características en casa y estaba foreando su fruta madre ahora mismo, debe ser una de las presentadoras con la que más he rociado y más me a extraído la leche.



está demasiado buena


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

Aquí sale con unos pajilleros, tiene que tener a los chavales empalmados todo el día haciendo lo que ella quiera, por qué visualizaciones no es que tenga muchas.


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Ene 2022)

Misión cumplida.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

_la deningrancia no conoce límites, aquí con un señor extraño bailando, imagino que estarán jugando a Magic o dragones y mazmorras:

_


----------



## xilebo (16 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y aquí la tenemos en modo youtuber, con los absurdos muñecos y cosas de monguer, supongo que los chavales se tiene que poner ciegos a rociar viéndola jugar.



Me parece muy fuerte de tu parte, que la otra noche en tu hilo el tema era de canales de youtube y no hubieras mencionado el canal de esa jaca, muy mal, la quieres para ti solo


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tengo yo una jaca de esas características en casa y estaba foreando su fruta madre ahora mismo, debe ser una de las presentadoras con la que más he rociado y más me a extraído la leche.



teniendo en cuenta que eres un profesional de la paja debe dar para llenar varias garrafas de esas de 10 litros


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Me parece muy fuerte de tu parte, que la otra noche en tu hilo el tema era de canales de youtube y no hubieras mencionado el canal de esa jaca, muy mal, la quieres para ti solo



La estaba buscando para deciros quien era y me he encontrado con esta información exclusiva


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Ene 2022)




----------



## Roedr (16 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> teniendo en cuenta que eres un profesional de la paja debe dar para llenar varias garrafas de esas de 10 litros



jajaja

esto debería servir para ilustrar a las aficiones perdedoras, que con su odio nos alegran el día, lo que sentimos los victoriosos madridistas imperiales: ganamos un título, y a los cinco minutos a cambiar de tema.


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Ene 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



a ver si perdio a proposito el farsa el otro dia,anda que si ganan el torneo y les cuelgan esa bandera española del cuello


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Ene 2022)




----------



## qbit (16 Ene 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> el madrid en finales tiene una efectividad brutal



Para jugar las finales hay que llegar. En eso también tiene una efectividad brutal.


----------



## Roedr (16 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La estaba buscando para deciros quien era y me he encontrado con esta información exclusiva



yo la vi antes, y por tanto es mía. Antes trabajaba en una tertulia deportiva de sosos y enchufados de TVE. Lo único interesante era verla, y no digamos ya cuando caminaba.


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Ene 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> teniendo en cuenta que eres un profesional de la paja debe dar para llenar varias garrafas de esas de 10 litros




Lo que no entiendo con el nivel de extracción que debe tener, cómo está haciendo el ganso en Youtube.


----------



## qbit (16 Ene 2022)

road runner dijo:


>



Los lloros a la RFEF que son los que han querido que haya más partidos que jugar. El Madrid sólo ha hecho su trabajo, ganar. Es como un fontanero que viene y arregla lo que haya que arreglar. Pues esto igual. Llaman al Madrid, participa y gana. Fin.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> yo la vi antes, y por tanto es mía. Antes trabajaba en una tertulia deportiva de sosos y enchufados de TVE. Lo único interesante era verla, y no digamos ya cuando caminaba.



Acabo de realizar una descarga con un video en twich que tiene que se titula "estudia conmigo".

Siento el off topic, pero creo que es bienvenido teniendo en cuenta que somos machos cabriolos.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (16 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Me parece muy fuerte de tu parte, que la otra noche en tu hilo el tema era de canales de youtube y no hubieras mencionado el canal de esa jaca, muy mal, la quieres para ti solo



Bienvenidos a mi canalillo...


----------



## Hannibal (16 Ene 2022)

No sé si es que el Gran Colisionador de Hadrones nos ha llevado a un universo paralelo, o que el Farsa va a pedir pasta al Madrid, pero el Mundo Vomitivo ha escrito varios artículos ensalzando a Modric.



Pedid un deseo, porque antes vuelve a erupcionar el volcán de la Palma que ver algo así.


----------



## qbit (16 Ene 2022)

El tamaño de la copa es inversamente proporcional a la importancia del torneo.


----------



## IVNP71 (16 Ene 2022)

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Roedr (16 Ene 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Pozdrawiam.



Al menos no lo han hecho en dialecto. Se agradece.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (16 Ene 2022)

El Real Madrid ha hecho lo que se le exigia, ganar. Ahora lo que tiene que hacer Ancelotti es dosificar jugadores pensando en el partido del PSG, ni mas ni menos.


----------



## Manero (16 Ene 2022)

road runner dijo:


> No se de cual mano de Piquet habláis, hay tantas!
> Pero, por ejemplo ésta?
> 
> 
> ...



Mira me había entrado la curiosidad y he repasado las camisetas del Barcelona y esa de la foto era de la temporada 2016/17, bastante antes de la entrada del VAR. En esa época si un árbitro no veía la mano ahí se quedaba la cosa.

Pero esta otra mano de Ramos si fué ya en época de VAR, y si ahí el VAR no quiso entrar si que se puede y se debe criticar.


----------



## road runner (17 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Mira me había entrado la curiosidad y he repasado las camisetas del Barcelona y esa de la foto era de la temporada 2016/17, bastante antes de la entrada del VAR. En esa época si un árbitro no veía la mano ahí se quedaba la cosa.
> 
> Pero esta otra mano de Ramos si fué ya en época de VAR, y si ahí el VAR no quiso entrar si que se puede y se debe criticar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 908611



Pero que coño var ni bar.
Va de manos, no de bar.

Por cierto, tienes habilidad para poner siempre fotos en ángulo, en las que no puede decidirse nada.

Quieres var con sobaquillo al aire?
Ok.


----------



## moromierda (17 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Muniain esperando la entrega de la cabra "yaiza"
> @moromierda



Tú rie piro cabra a la morería é rigalo apriseado intre gente da bien, amego. 
Tú amagina aspaña hasi uchinta anios.


----------



## Edge2 (17 Ene 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> No sé si es que el Gran Colisionador de Hadrones nos ha llevado a un universo paralelo, o que el Farsa va a pedir pasta al Madrid, pero el Mundo Vomitivo ha escrito varios artículos ensalzando a Modric.
> 
> 
> 
> Pedid un deseo, porque antes vuelve a erupcionar el volcán de la Palma que ver algo así.



@Lemavos @ravenare @Sir Connor


----------



## Manero (17 Ene 2022)

road runner dijo:


> Pero que coño var ni bar.
> Va de manos, no de bar.
> 
> Por cierto, tienes habilidad para poner siempre fotos en ángulo, en las que no puede decidirse nada.
> ...



Claro que esto va de VAR o no VAR, porque antes del VAR no se concedían goles que habían entrado 1 metro en la portería o se señalaban penaltis por empujon de un propio compañero de equipo, si el árbitro no lo veía pues nos debíamos aguantar todos.









Así fue el auto-penalti de James a Modric que indigna al Sevilla en su partido ante el Real Madrid


El Sevilla ha estallado contra Mateu Lahoz por el penalti que el colegiado ha pitado al Real Madrid y que ha supuesto el 3-0 para los blancos después de que James Rodríguez transformase desde los once metros.



ecodiario.eleconomista.es





Pero que con VAR hayan polémicas es incomprensible, y que manos como las de Ramos que te puse antes separadas del cuerpo y haciendo una zamorana no se señalasen en su dia da para pensar mal de todo.


----------



## ravenare (17 Ene 2022)

Para mi Modric es un ejemplo de profesional al margen de como juegue ( todos tenemos ojos), nada que objetar. Que me jode que haya hecho carrera en el Madrid , claro. Pero es lo que hay.


----------



## road runner (17 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> ...



Qué más quieres que te de, Sandro?


----------



## Edge2 (17 Ene 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Para mi Modric es un ejemplo de profesional al margen de como juegue ( todos tenemos ojos), nada que objetar. Que me jode que haya hecho carrera en el Madrid , claro. Pero es lo que hay.



Analmente, como te sientes?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (17 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Lo del athletic es otra de las muchas absurdeces que acontecen en este pais,un pais donde absolutamente todo es susceptible de ser racista resulta que en los medios te venden que la politica de solo vascos que tienen es algo admirable (ojo,vascos,no necesariamente canteranos)



Bueno, hace años que ya no miran los 8 apellidos. Laporte por ejemplo no es de las provincias vasco-francesas pero se formó en un club de allí antes de pasar a la cantera del Athletic. Los Williams tampoco tienen mucho Rh negativo del de Arzallus.

Yo no creo que sea una política racista, si viene un chaval de Sevilla y se muda a Bilbao porque a sus padres les ha salido un curro allí, no le ponen mayor problema. Lo que no hacen es captar en toda España, pues como el que se quiere montar un restaurante solo con productos de 50km a la redonda. No es ni mejor ni peor que un restaurante con caviar iraní, carne argentina o percebes gallegos, si quieres comer allí pues bien, y si no te vas a otra parte y que la clientela decida si el restaurante tiene éxito o cierra.

A mí sí me parece admirable. Es una forma muy diferente de hacer las cosas para llegar al mismo resultado que el resto de los clubes de primera división.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Bueno, hace años que ya no miran los 8 apellidos. Laporte por ejemplo no es de las provincias vasco-francesas pero se formó en un club de allí antes de pasar a la cantera del Athletic. Los Williams tampoco tienen mucho Rh negativo del de Arzallus.
> 
> Yo no creo que sea una política racista, si viene un chaval de Sevilla y se muda a Bilbao porque a sus padres les ha salido un curro allí, no le ponen mayor problema. Lo que no hacen es captar en toda España, pues como el que se quiere montar un restaurante solo con productos de 50km a la redonda. No es ni mejor ni peor que un restaurante con caviar iraní, carne argentina o percebes gallegos, si quieres comer allí pues bien, y si no te vas a otra parte y que la clientela decida si el restaurante tiene éxito o cierra.
> 
> A mí sí me parece admirable. Es una forma muy diferente de hacer las cosas para llegar al mismo resultado que el resto de los clubes de primera división.



Totalmente de acuerdo pero no olvidemos que al contrario que el resto de clubes, uno de sus exjugadores ha sido presidente de la federacion española de futbol (como el mismo diria, fuRbol) , uno ademas muy criticado por su opacidad y subjetividad en varios momentos. Si le metemos en la ecuacion, es mas facil entender el exito bilbaino


----------



## Roedr (17 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Bueno, hace años que ya no miran los 8 apellidos. Laporte por ejemplo no es de las provincias vasco-francesas pero se formó en un club de allí antes de pasar a la cantera del Athletic. Los Williams tampoco tienen mucho Rh negativo del de Arzallus.
> 
> Yo no creo que sea una política racista, si viene un chaval de Sevilla y se muda a Bilbao porque a sus padres les ha salido un curro allí, no le ponen mayor problema. Lo que no hacen es captar en toda España, pues como el que se quiere montar un restaurante solo con productos de 50km a la redonda. No es ni mejor ni peor que un restaurante con caviar iraní, carne argentina o percebes gallegos, si quieres comer allí pues bien, y si no te vas a otra parte y que la clientela decida si el restaurante tiene éxito o cierra.
> 
> A mí sí me parece admirable. Es una forma muy diferente de hacer las cosas para llegar al mismo resultado que el resto de los clubes de primera división.



Por mí, como si llegan a Marte. Jamás olvidaré su apoyo histórico a la ETA.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Ene 2022)

El derbi Sevillano (La mitad): 3 millones y casi un 20% de share un sábado por la noche.

El fútbol interesa, solo que mucha gente no quiere pagar.


----------



## JimTonic (17 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Bueno, hace años que ya no miran los 8 apellidos. Laporte por ejemplo no es de las provincias vasco-francesas pero se formó en un club de allí antes de pasar a la cantera del Athletic. Los Williams tampoco tienen mucho Rh negativo del de Arzallus.
> 
> Yo no creo que sea una política racista, si viene un chaval de Sevilla y se muda a Bilbao porque a sus padres les ha salido un curro allí, no le ponen mayor problema. Lo que no hacen es captar en toda España, pues como el que se quiere montar un restaurante solo con productos de 50km a la redonda. No es ni mejor ni peor que un restaurante con caviar iraní, carne argentina o percebes gallegos, si quieres comer allí pues bien, y si no te vas a otra parte y que la clientela decida si el restaurante tiene éxito o cierra.
> 
> A mí sí me parece admirable. Es una forma muy diferente de hacer las cosas para llegar al mismo resultado que el resto de los clubes de primera división.



Claro y también hay gente que piensa que lo que hizo Hitler fue admirable.

Además de cazurros y paletos son una sociedad muy enferma un sitio que siguen votando a bildu o al pnv en masa ya no tiene solución, la gente ve normal que solo fichen a gente de allí, que abran un museo jaleando como los gudaris ponían bombas y se escondian de la Guardia civil en las sacristias de la iglesia obviando el dolor de las víctimas y por supuesto los homenajes semanales a los terroristas

Pero no os preocupéis veis que el cáncer también ha llegado al parlamento español viendo a bildu hablar en la cámara.

Y ellos se creen que van bien y su modelo funciona porque, además de chuparnos la sangre al resto de españoles con eta, también nos estan chupando continuamente el dinero con esta representación democrática, que no democracia que se creó en la transición


----------



## xilebo (17 Ene 2022)




----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El derbi Sevillano (La mitad): 3 millones y casi un 20% de share un sábado por la noche.
> 
> El fútbol interesa, solo que mucha gente no quiere pagar.



Estoy empezando a pensar eso yo tambien.


----------



## xilebo (17 Ene 2022)

*Hazard pide salir*

El extremo está decidido a marcharse del *Real Madrid*, según afirma un periodista belga que cubre la información de su selección. El jugador estuvo serio en la celebración de la *Supercopa*.


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Obi es de Madrí y está troleando. Parece mentira que no le conozcáis.



Llevo mucho tiempo en el foro y muy poco en este hilo. Mi memoria a veces es lamentable.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Ene 2022)

sigo pensando que el madrid no llega a marzo.


ojalá que para esa fecha ya tenga la liga sentenciada y ya esté clasificado para la final de copa

la champions es un imposible. Equipos como el bayern o los ingleses nos pasan por encima fisicamente.


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ya, pero yo ahora mismo estoy por las ramblas disfrutando del clima de Catalunya recordando los legendarios éxitos catalanes del deporte.
> Ahora visitaré la sagrada familia y me tomaré un excelente café, luego me iré por el casco antiguo en el bohemio barrio de Gracia y me empapare de la cultura magrebí que se respira en las calles.
> 
> Eso tú no lo puedes decir compañero.



Tienes razón, me conformaré con un paseito por el paseo marítimo, unos churritos mañaneros y cuando vaya al curro, la nieve en la montaña, eso si, me superas , no tengo la agradable compañía magrebí. ME aguantaré con los abuelos alemanes, ingleses y nórdicos, además de los lugareños.


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues un 58 en posesion el real madrid
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 908520



Me has matado con las estadísticas, tanta posesión y tantos pases, joder, a ver si nos hemos copiado del meacolonias 2.
Encima no tenemos ADN especial, es una putada esto de ver a tu equipo ganar títulos.


----------



## DRIDMA (17 Ene 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Hazard pide salir*
> 
> El extremo está decidido a marcharse del *Real Madrid*, según afirma un periodista belga que cubre la información de su selección. El jugador estuvo serio en la celebración de la *Supercopa*.



Solo falta que alguien ponga la pasta, nada más, ¿alguien picará?


----------



## DRIDMA (17 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Hazard pide salir*
> 
> El extremo está decidido a marcharse del *Real Madrid*, según afirma un periodista belga que cubre la información de su selección. El jugador estuvo serio en la celebración de la *Supercopa*.



Yo pongo el coche y el combustible.


----------



## ravenare (17 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Analmente, como te sientes?



Creo que jamás tan escocido como cuando el Madrid os jodió dos finales de la Champions. Te acuerdas? Ahí si que os sodomizaron duro .


----------



## Manero (17 Ene 2022)

Esos son los jugadores españoles del Madrid celebrando el título de ayer. Cuando Luís Enrique siga sin convocar madridistas a la Selección, antes de criticarle y tildarlo de antimadridista recordad esta imagen. No hace ni falta explicar porqué no deben ser convocados que todos lo sabemos.




Por cierto con el fenotipo de 6 de esos 7, si me dicen que forman parte de la selección de Irán, de Turquía o de Egipto me lo creo. Nacho se salva.


----------



## xilebo (17 Ene 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Yo pongo el coche y el combustible.



Y yo le pongo el lazito  tremendo lo de hazard en el madrid, con bale por lo menos jugo mas, metio goles y gano titulos, pero el belga sin apenas jugar y llego al madrid en su plenitud, y que el jugador no tenga el orgullo de demostrar mas, va a pasar sin pena ni gloria....


----------



## JimTonic (17 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Esos son los jugadores españoles del Madrid celebrando el título de ayer. Cuando Luís Enrique siga sin convocar madridistas a la Selección, antes de criticarle y tildarlo de antimadridista recordad esta imagen. No hace ni falta explicar porqué no deben ser convocados que todos lo sabemos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 909013
> 
> ...




si ahora ya sabemos que no sion convocados y probablemente hace bien en no llevarlos porque su estado de forma no es el optimo y no juegan con continuidad, pero si estos jugadores tuvieran de representante a los amigos de Xavi y Pujol con negocio compartidos con Luis Enrique, tu te apostarias algo que no los llevaria???


Yo desde luego no pondria la mano en el fuego, en portugal ya se ha dado el caso de jugadores que dejaron de ser representados por el tal Mendes y dejaron de ir a la seleccion al dia siguiente, y viceversa. Aqui en portugal por lo menos lo tenemos claro, "A seleção de Mendes" siempre que ablamos en las comidas


----------



## JimTonic (17 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Me has matado con las estadísticas, tanta posesión y tantos pases, joder, a ver si nos hemos copiado del meacolonias 2.
> Encima no tenemos ADN especial, es una putada esto de ver a tu equipo ganar títulos.




sip, es una mierda, ver como se amplia el Museo porque ya no caben los 85 titulos del Madrid, todas las copas ahi, de metal, frias, sin sentimientos, sin valorsss, sin un relato detrás que las de empaque, todo tan vacio y sin sentido


la vida es una mierda


----------



## JimTonic (17 Ene 2022)

Os voy a poner lo que vale cada mi cada trofeo, a ver si me ayudais a ajustar los valroes


1) Champions es la Unidad, el todo
2) Una liga nacional es 1/2 de la champions, aqui abro debato porque a lo mejor en verdad puede ser 1/3 de la champions
3) La europa league es un 1/3 de la champions
4) La supercopa de españa es 1/3 de la liga nacional
5) el mundialito de clubs es 1/4 de la liga nacional
6) la copa del rey es 1/3 de la liga


----------



## xilebo (17 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> sip, es una mierda, ver como se amplia el Museo porque ya no caben los 85 titulos del Madrid, todas las copas ahi, de metal, frias, sin sentimientos, sin valorsss, sin un relato detrás que las de empaque, todo tan vacio y sin sentido
> 
> 
> la vida es una mierda



Ayer dijieron q era el titulo numero 95 q conseguia el madrid, le has quitao 10


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (17 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> Os voy a poner lo que vale cada mi cada trofeo, a ver si me ayudais a ajustar los valroes
> 
> 
> 1) Champions es la Unidad, el todo
> ...



1 Champions son al menos 10 ligas. Los demás títulos no valen nada más que para hacerse pajas mentales y presumir al día siguiente de que se han ganado.

Imagina a un pavo diciendo mañana que está muy contento porque el Madrid ha ganado la supercopa. Lo tomaríamos por subnormal.


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Ene 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> 1 Champions son al menos 10 ligas. Los demás títulos no valen nada más que para hacerse pajas mentales y presumir al día siguiente de que se han ganado.
> 
> Imagina a un pavo diciendo mañana que está muy contento porque el Madrid ha ganado la supercopa. Lo tomaríamos por subnormal.



La champiñones está sobrevalorada, son 7 partidos de suerte. (relato oficial), curiosamente hasta la fecha solo un equipo ha ganado el titulo de manera consecutiva. Aquí la prensa patria fomentando el odio al Madrid, luego ves que fuera es muy diferente. Ahora que no la gana, obviamente la champions es un título muy difícil de ganar.


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Ene 2022)

Una ración de antis sudamericanos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y yo le pongo el lazito  tremendo lo de hazard en el madrid, con bale por lo menos jugo mas, metio goles y gano titulos, pero el belga sin apenas jugar y llego al madrid en su plenitud, y que el jugador no tenga el orgullo de demostrar mas, va a pasar sin pena ni gloria....




Estaba claro que el Madrid quiere largarle por eso no le usa monde suplente, desde su última lesión con Bélgica pasan de el.

Es claramente un chantaje, el Madrid no le pone para que el pida salir para jugar el mundial, lo mismo ayer no tenía ganas de contarse chistes como el día que el Madrid perdió contra el Chelsea.


Sin duda hazard es el peor fichaje de la historia del Madrid, aunque esté a diferencia de dembele y Coutinho era una gran estrella internacional contrastada.

En mi opinión siempre fue sobrevalorado, pero imagino que el Madrid necesitaba una estrella de renombre.


----------



## Manero (17 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> si ahora ya sabemos que no sion convocados y probablemente hace bien en no llevarlos porque su estado de forma no es el optimo y no juegan con continuidad, pero si estos jugadores tuvieran de representante a los amigos de Xavi y Pujol con negocio compartidos con Luis Enrique, tu te apostarias algo que no los llevaria???
> 
> 
> Yo desde luego no pondria la mano en el fuego, en portugal ya se ha dado el caso de jugadores que dejaron de ser representados por el tal Mendes y dejaron de ir a la seleccion al dia siguiente, y viceversa. Aqui en portugal por lo menos lo tenemos claro, "A seleção de Mendes" siempre que ablamos en las comidas



No me compares esos representantes supuestamente amigos de Luis Enrique con Jorge Mendes que es un superagente que controla a todo jugador portugués que destaca desde que llevan pañales, lo raro es encontrar un buen jugador portugués que aspire a ser internacional que no sea de Mendes.
Y no solo controla Portugal sino también sus colonias, que hasta Ansu Fati y Alex Baldé del Barça están con Mendes.

Pero vamos que no dudo que Jorge Mendes tenga o haya tenido chanchullos varios con la Federación portuguesa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> La champiñones está sobrevalorada, son 7 partidos de suerte. (relato oficial), curiosamente hasta la fecha solo un equipo ha ganado el titulo de manera consecutiva. Aquí la prensa patria fomentando el odio al Madrid, luego ves que fuera es muy diferente. Ahora que no la gana, obviamente la champions es un título muy difícil de ganar.




Estimado compañero, perdona que no esté de acuerdo contigo, el verdadero nivel del fútbol español se ve en la copa Catalunya.


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estimado compañero, perdona que no esté de acuerdo contigo, el verdadero nivel del fútbol español se ve en la copa Catalunya.



Lo que digo, mi memoria va a menos, no acordarme de ese prestigioso título. Merezco que me obliguen a leer el sport y el inmundo deportivo un mes seguido.


----------



## Limón (17 Ene 2022)

Al Madrid le falta muchsisimo vigor fisico en el centro del campo, asi es muy dificil.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Ene 2022)

Yo el asunto de los valores de los torneos lo veo como el de la pirámide nutricional. Una categoría no suple a la otra. Diez barras de pan no sustituyen las proteínas de una chuleta. Y cada "especie" tiene necesidades distintas. El Real Madrid no es de la misma especie que, por ejemplo, el Atlético.

Desarrollándolo de una forma más sistemática, a un club de entidad mundial como el Real Madrid sólo le importan de verdad las Champions y los Campeonatos del Mundo, y más en el entorno arbitral tóxico del fútbol español. En los años 1970 ó 1980 la Liga podía ser esencial. Ya no. Pero hay que ganar alguna de vez en cuando, por lo de comer con los chuletones un poco de pan.

Un club de entidad nacional o europea de segunda fila, como el Atlético o el Sevilla, se puede apañar perfectamente con sólo ligas, alguna copa o UEFA leagues. Si quiere dar el salto debe ganar Champions. Pero entonces se convierte en otro tipo de club con otras necesidades. Una buena parte de la coyuntura actual del Atlético arranca del problema (y de la ventaja parcial) de no ser un Sevilla de la vida, pero tampoco ser un club mundial.

La Copa la dejamos para el que le importe. Si la gana el Madrid, pues la guinda de la tarta.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Lo que digo, mi memoria va a menos, no acordarme de ese prestigioso título. Merezco que me obliguen a leer el sport y el inmundo deportivo un mes seguido.




Tampoco tienes en cuenta el mundial de clubes catalán.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (17 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Esos son los jugadores españoles del Madrid celebrando el título de ayer. Cuando Luís Enrique siga sin convocar madridistas a la Selección, antes de criticarle y tildarlo de antimadridista recordad esta imagen. No hace ni falta explicar porqué no deben ser convocados que todos lo sabemos.



Hombre, yo lo que crítico es que antes que llevar a Nacho, que el año pasado se lo mereció, y mucho además, prefirió ir con 1 lateral derecho y 3 centrales, siendo uno de ellos Eric García y sus 20 partidos como profesional, y los dos presumiblemente titulares eran zurdos además. Por supuesto, el lateral derecho fue un desastre toda la competición y Laporte acabo jugando de central diestro. 

O sea, que no es que LE convoque a otros jugadores válidos en lugar de a los del Madrid que hacen méritos. Es que ha demostrado que convoca literalmente a nadie antes que convocar a alguien del Madrid.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Ene 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Yo pongo el coche y el combustible.



Si es para llevarte a Hazard espero que tu coche tenga bastante potencia. subir ciertod puertos con cargado con Hazard con un Arosa o con un kia rio puede ser hasta arriesgado...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Ene 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Yo el asunto de los valores de los torneos lo veo como el de la pirámide nutricional. Una categoría no suple a la otra. Diez barras de pan no sustituyen las proteínas de una chuleta. Y cada "especie" tiene necesidades distintas. El Real Madrid no es de la misma especie que, por ejemplo, el Atlético.
> 
> Desarrollándolo de una forma más sistemática, a un club de entidad mundial como el Real Madrid sólo le importan de verdad las Champions y los Campeonatos del Mundo, y más en el entorno arbitral tóxico del fútbol español. En los años 1970 ó 1980 la Liga podía ser esencial. Ya no. Pero hay que ganar alguna de vez en cuando, por lo de comer con los chuletones un poco de pan.
> 
> ...



No se me ocurriria mejor simil.
En cualqyier caso me gustaria puntualizar.
Debido al fin de ciclo CR y la irrupcion de los clubes estado y la crisis economica a raiz del encierro con el consecuente empobrecimiento de los clubes igual estamos uno o dos lustros que hay que pensar en la hegemonia domestica primero (no olvidemos que el campeon sera diempre bombo 1 de champions) y en ir viendonque se puede hacer para ir creciendo de cara a los verdaderamente ricos de Uropa

Con respecto a la Copa, repito lo que dije en el hilo cule: un upgrade como premio al campeon daria muuucho valor a ese torneo. Imaginaos que el campeon de Copa, si es un equipo del puesto 11 o 12 o incluso de segunda..lo mandas a la uefa, vale pero si gana la Copa uno que ha qedado tercero, cuarto o quinto lo upgradeas y lo mandas a la Champions sin jugar fase previa...seria el salvavidas perfecto para clubes grandes que se ven que este año la liga es imposible pero tambien a los Sevillas, Valencias, Betis o Villarreales les da una opcion extra de continuar asentandose arriba, no olvidemos que la diferencia entre estar y no estar en Champions es de mas de 20 millones que eso en estas fechas es mucha manteca, sobre todo si la pierdes


Con respecto a la importancia de la copa intercontinental/mundial de clubes....pachanga que me importa creo, menos que la supercopa ...ganarle o perder una pachanga contra el dragones de chanjai (como dicen los modeLnos) , con el atomos del desierto o con el iberoamericano de turno me parece que no implica nada, por mucho que la prensa quisiera vender (sobre todo en caso de perder).


----------



## IVNP71 (17 Ene 2022)

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## JimTonic (17 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Hombre, yo lo que crítico es que antes que llevar a Nacho, que el año pasado se lo mereció, y mucho además, prefirió ir con 1 lateral derecho y 3 centrales, siendo uno de ellos Eric García y sus 20 partidos como profesional, y los dos presumiblemente titulares eran zurdos además. Por supuesto, el lateral derecho fue un desastre toda la competición y Laporte acabo jugando de central diestro.
> 
> O sea, que no es que LE convoque a otros jugadores válidos en lugar de a los del Madrid que hacen méritos. Es que ha demostrado que convoca literalmente a nadie antes que convocar a alguien del Madrid.




si el problema no es el real madrid, es que habia muchos jugadores (en la liga inglesa por ejemplo) que eran muy validos. 

Veis lo que es el relato??

El relato dice el entrenador nacional no quiere llevar a jugadores del Madrid, cuando es tergiversar la verdad, ya que ponen al Madrid para enmierdar todo , cuando lo verdaderamente importante es que el entrenador nacional lleva a jugadores del barca sin merecerlo porque tienen un representando que es amigo suyo y con el cual comparte intereses economicos. 


lista segun la inteligencia artificial quitando porteros y lesionados para al eurocopa










Esta tendría que haber sido la lista de España según la Inteligencia Artificial


El seleccionador español, Luis Enrique, ya ha dado la lista de 24 seleccionados que disputarán la Eurocopa y la empresa Olocip ha elaborado su propia convocatoria con ocho novedade




www.marca.com





*Defensas:* Mario Hermoso (Atlético de Madrid), Aymeric Laporte (Manchester City), Pau Torres (Villarreal), Sergio Ramos (Real Madrid), Jesús Navas (Sevilla), César Azpilicueta (Chelsea), José Luis Gayá (Valencia) y Jordi Alba (Barcelona).

*Centrocampistas*: Sergio Busquets (Barcelona), Sergio Canales (Real Betis), Dani Parejo (Villarreal), Rodri (Manchester City), Koke (Atlético de Madrid), Fabián (Nápoles), Thiago (Liverpool) y Marcos Llorente.

*Extremos / Mediapuntas:* Luis Alberto (Lazio), Suso (Sevilla), Dani Olmo (Leipzig), Adama Traoré (Wolverhampton) y Mikel Oyarzabal (Real Sociedad).

*Delanteros: *Gerard Moreno (Villarreal) y Iago Aspas (Celta).


Lista de Luis enrique



2César AzpilicuetaDefensa31​25​ Chelsea3Diego LlorenteDefensa27​8​ Leeds4Pau TorresDefensa24​8​ Villarreal C. F.5Sergio Busquets Centrocampista32​123​ Barcelona6Marcos LlorenteCentrocampista26​5​ Atlético de Madrid7Álvaro MorataDelantero28​40​ Juventus8KokeCentrocampista29​50​ Atlético de Madrid9Gerard MorenoDelantero29​11​ Villarreal C. F.10Thiago AlcántaraCentrocampista30​42​ Liverpool11Ferran TorresCentrocampista21​11​ Manchester City12Eric GarcíaDefensa20​10​ Manchester City13Robert SánchezPortero23​0​ Brighton14José Luis GayàDefensa26​14​ Valencia C. F.16RodriCentrocampista25​20​ Manchester City17Fabián RuizCentrocampista25​12​ Napoli18Jordi AlbaDefensa32​72​ Barcelona19Dani OlmoCentrocampista23​11​ Leipzig20Adama TraoréDelantero25​6​ Wolverhampton21Mikel OyarzabalDelantero24​23​ Real Sociedad22Pablo SarabiaDelantero29​9​ París Saint-Germain23Unai SimónPortero24​7​ Athletic Club24Aymeric LaporteDefensa27​1​ Manchester City26PedriCentrocampista18​4​ BarcelonaD. T. *Luis Enrique*



Vamos a ver los que coinciden para hacer una analisis objetivo (que nunca he hecho por cierto porque no me interesa la seleccion española)


coincidencias
Pau Torres (Villarreal),
Aymeric Laporte (Manchester City)
César Azpilicueta (Chelsea)
José Luis Gayá (Valencia)
Jordi Alba (Barcelona)
Sergio Busquets (Barcelona)
Rodri (Manchester City),
Koke (Atlético de Madrid)
Fabián (Nápoles)
Marcos Llorente.
Dani Olmo (Leipzig)
Adama Traoré (Wolverhampton)
Mikel Oyarzabal (Real Sociedad). 
Gerard Moreno (Villarreal)



No coincidencias
Mario Hermoso (Atlético de Madrid)
Sergio Ramos (Real Madrid)
Jesús Navas (Sevilla)
Sergio Canales (Real Betis),
Dani Parejo (Villarreal)
Thiago (Liverpool)
Luis Alberto (Lazio)
Suso (Sevilla)
Iago Aspas (Celta)




O sea comparamos loq ue dice una inteligencia artificial con lo que dcice luis enrique, y alli aparece que la inteligencia artificial no pone a nadie del madrid, e incluso pone a uno que está lesionado y no puede jugar. Es decir Luis enrique no pone a 2 del sevilla, a 2 del betis a 1 del atletico de madrid, que a lo mejor deberian estar


PERO el relato viene a decir que es al madrid el que está cabreado y son los seguidores del madrid quien está creando un complot en contra de la seleccion nacional. Es el real madrid quien malmete para que no se vean los partidos de la seleccion

Cuando es el propio luis enrique quien está haciendo perder a muchiiisimos seguidores por toda españa porque es un charnego adorador del culto catalanista, ademas de mala persona tal como trato a su segundo que le cuido el puesto., es un personaje que no genera simpatias y como la seleccion española y la fedferacion esta controlada por independestistas (tal comos e vio en el asunto lopetegui) pues este es el tonto util


----------



## JimTonic (17 Ene 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Yo el asunto de los valores de los torneos lo veo como el de la pirámide nutricional. Una categoría no suple a la otra. Diez barras de pan no sustituyen las proteínas de una chuleta. Y cada "especie" tiene necesidades distintas. El Real Madrid no es de la misma especie que, por ejemplo, el Atlético.
> 
> Desarrollándolo de una forma más sistemática, a un club de entidad mundial como el Real Madrid sólo le importan de verdad las Champions y los Campeonatos del Mundo, y más en el entorno arbitral tóxico del fútbol español. En los años 1970 ó 1980 la Liga podía ser esencial. Ya no. Pero hay que ganar alguna de vez en cuando, por lo de comer con los chuletones un poco de pan.
> 
> ...




Yo no lo veo asi, el valor "nutritivo "de la liga o de la copa de europa es lo que es, luego hay equipos que pueden vivir de comer sopas de ajo todos los dias, y otros que se tienen que comer 3 kilos de filet miñon a la semana


----------



## six six six the number.. (17 Ene 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> No se me ocurriria mejor simil.
> En cualqyier caso me gustaria puntualizar.
> Debido al fin de ciclo CR y la irrupcion de los clubes estado y la crisis economica a raiz del encierro con el consecuente empobrecimiento de los clubes igual estamos uno o dos lustros que hay que pensar en la hegemonia domestica primero (no olvidemos que el campeon sera diempre bombo 1 de champions) y en ir viendonque se puede hacer para ir creciendo de cara a los verdaderamente ricos de Uropa



Pero qué ricos de Uropa ni qué ocho cuartos, si FCB y Real Madrid siguen siendo 1º y 2º en presupuesto e ingresos....... Se os va la pinza con el lloriqueo sin fundamento.  









Los clubes de fútbol con más ingresos del mundo 2020 | Deloitte España


El informe, Deloitte Football Money League, analiza el ranking de los clubes más ricos del mundo. ¡Descubre la clasificación!




www2.deloitte.com


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Ene 2022)

six six six the number.. dijo:


> Pero qué ricos de Uropa ni qué ocho cuartos, si FCB y Real Madrid siguen siendo 1º y 2º en presupuesto e ingresos....... Se os va la pinza con el lloriqueo sin fundamento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si debes mas de lo que ingresas, y eso va por el bcn, ya me contaras.

Si el Madrid sigue siendo de sus socios y no de unos accionistas es porque modera el gasto y no comete excesos. Entiendo que los seguidores de otros clubes eso no entra en sus cabezas ya que mientras el chino de turno suelte la pasta que mas da la pasta...


----------



## Edge2 (17 Ene 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Creo que jamás tan escocido como cuando el Madrid os jodió dos finales de la Champions. Te acuerdas? Ahí si que os sodomizaron duro .


----------



## Edu.R (17 Ene 2022)

Para mi, a nivel de relevancia europea, es 80% Champions y 20% Liga.

La Copa no da nada de relevancia. El año pasado el Barcelona ganó la Copa con remontadas épicas y ni se menciona. Obviamente es un título correcto, y sobretodo jugoso para equipos medianos, que normalmente no pueden optar a ganar casi nada. Para los grandes solo sirve para "endulzar" la temporada o para quitarse el hambre si hay escasez. Cuando el Barcelona dominaba, ganar la Copa se celebraba mucho en el Bernabeu (La que se le cayó a Ramos del autobus).

Yo lo digo siempre, el Real Madrid desde 1956 ha ganado 13 Champions y 10 Copas del Rey. Eso lo dice todo.

Las Ligas dan algo de relevancia, todo el mundo se acuerda del Leicester, ¿no? Por ejemplo. Eso si, tiene que ser una liga importante. 

Estaría bien que todos los títulos tuvieran su relevancia, pero ahora mismo el fútbol está como está.


----------



## barullo (17 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En el real Madrid tenían una jaca descomunal, ahora es youtuber o no se que ostias d de twich



Esa estaba en teledeporte así que es funcionaria...

Le ficharon en el canal ese que dices pero vaya dónde vaya es por lo que ves ahí, no porque sea una periodista excepcional

Vamos que si yo estuviera asi de buena ni me agachaba a chuparla, que me coman a mi el coño no te jode


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tampoco tienes en cuenta el mundial de clubes catalán.



Ein ¿eso existe o es una troleada?


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Ene 2022)

Exjugador, solución perfecta para gastarse 65 kg en Ferrán Torres, vendido como una figura del fútbol mundial. Si lo liquidan en Junio harán trampa, buscarán algo para hacerlo o aguantar un año más, les ocupa una ficha.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El derbi Sevillano (La mitad): 3 millones y casi un 20% de share un sábado por la noche.
> 
> El fútbol interesa, solo que mucha gente no quiere pagar.



Bueno, a ver, interesa un derby, un far$a-madrí, ... la mayoría de partidos en abierto no tendrían ni un 1% de share. Al final volvemos a la superliga: la gente solo quiere ver los partidos grandes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Hazard pide salir*
> 
> El extremo está decidido a marcharse del *Real Madrid*, según afirma un periodista belga que cubre la información de su selección. El jugador estuvo serio en la celebración de la *Supercopa*.



Pues ya sabe: que busque un club que ponga la pasta.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Ein ¿eso existe o es una troleada?



Obi es muy bueno troleando.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bueno, a ver, interesa un derby, un far$a-madrí, ... la mayoría de partidos en abierto no tendrían ni un 1% de share. Al final volvemos a la superliga: la gente solo quiere ver los partidos grandes.



Un 20% de share lo conseguirías con equipos medianos, de los que tienen algún internacional de cualquier selección entre sus filas. Un Valencia-Athletic, algo así. Lo que no se puede es "obsequiar" al telespectador con un Cádiz-Alavés. Eso tiene poco más atractivo que un partido de 2ª división.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Obi es muy bueno troleando.



Cachis la mar, ahora no me acuerdo del nombre del adagio ése de Internet que dice que es imposible distinguir a un fanático de un troll parodiando a un fanático. Pongo el ejemplo de Manero diciendo recientemente que si Coutinho triunfa fuera del FCB (algo que puede pasar) el ridículo lo van a hacer los equipos que no han querido ficharlo, no el equipo que lo compró por un disparate de dinero, no fue capaz de hacerlo rendir y luego lo tuvo que malvender.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Ene 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Con respecto a la importancia de la copa intercontinental/mundial de clubes....pachanga que me importa creo, menos que la supercopa ...ganarle o perder una pachanga contra el dragones de chanjai (como dices los modeLnos) , con el atomos del desierto o con el iberoamericano de turno me parece que no implica nada, por mucho que la prensa quisiera vender (sobre todo en caso de perder).



Volvemos a la pirámide nutricional del Doctor Nick Riviera: no es una copa sabrosa pero contiene oligolementos de los que no se puede prescindir. 

Hay un factor en el que no piensas: la percepción de ese torneo en Arabia, en USA o en China, que son ya una parte muy importante de la base "social" de un club global. Esos partidos se ven en todo el mundo, reciben mucha promoción y atención y el Real Madrid o el Liverpool no se pueden permitir perder una pachanga denominada "intercontinental" o "mundial" contra el Al-Pakoh de Riyad o el Unión Chimichangas de Potosí.

De acuerdo contigo en que son una pachanga, sobre todo ahora que los equipos argentinos y brasileños no tienen el nivel de hace veinte años. Un Boca Juniors de hace veinte años, a un solo partido, podía ganar a cualquier equipo del mundo.


----------



## cebollo (17 Ene 2022)

El Madri cuando tiene buen equipo de verdad se centra en la Copa de Europa. En tres lustros gloriosos (56-60,98-02,14-18) se ganan 12 copas de Europa/Champions de 15 posibles y en esas 15 temporadas sólo se ganan 4 ligas. 

Cuando no tenemos tan buen equipo nos centramos en asegurar la liga, básicamente el periodo de 1961 a 1990 o las dos seguidas de 2007 y 2008.

Históricamente lo hemos hecho bien. 

Incluso pasar de la Copa creo que es algo que el Madri hizo mucho antes que nadie.

La Copa de Europa siempre fue el gran torneo. De hecho las ligas eran importantes porque ganando la liga podías participar en la Copa de Europa. Pudiendo participar en Champions quedando cuarto el valor de liga baja mucho. Las Pacoligas de los años 70 que ganaron Camacho y Santillana valían más que las actuales.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Ene 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Un 20% de share lo conseguirías con equipos medianos, de los que tienen algún internacional de cualquier selección entre sus filas. Un Valencia-Athletic, algo así. Lo que no se puede es "obsequiar" al telespectador con un Cádiz-Alavés. Eso tiene poco más atractivo que un partido de 2ª división.



Obviamente, pero al final se trata de que el torneo tenga "interés". Un partido random casi nunca ha tenido interés general en España.

Todo esto lo digo porque hacer un 20% de audiencia hoy en día es muy difícil. Esperaros a una final gostosa y te vas a un 30-35% sin ningún problema, ya lo verás.

Hemos hablado mucho del decaimento del fútbol, pero para mi existe solo parcialmente. Y el 80% del problema es que se ha vuelto un hobby 100% de pago.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Ene 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Un 20% de share lo conseguirías con equipos medianos, de los que tienen algún internacional de cualquier selección entre sus filas. Un Valencia-Athletic, algo así. Lo que no se puede es "obsequiar" al telespectador con un Cádiz-Alavés. Eso tiene poco más atractivo que un partido de 2ª división.



Entonces esos equipos desaparecen. Sin la pasta de las teles esos equipos están muertos.


----------



## Hannibal (17 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



No sé qué es más denijrante, si que en un Clásico, que es uno de los principales eventos deportivos mundiales, te meta gol Lucas Páquez o Mariano 
Además que Mariano creo que no ha vuelto a marcar ninguno más desde entonces


----------



## Edge2 (17 Ene 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> No sé qué es más denijrante, si que en un Clásico, que es uno de los principales eventos deportivos mundiales, te meta gol Lucas Páquez o Mariano
> Además que Mariano creo que no ha vuelto a marcar ninguno más desde entonces



Ya ves, Lucas Vater preñandote el nvcleo, que puede haber mas patetico y demigrante   
@ravenare @Sir Connor @Lemavos


----------



## Hannibal (17 Ene 2022)

Sobre la discusión acerca de la relevancia de los distintos títulos, la Copa o la Supercopa sólo sirve para que no te digan "jajaja el año pasado no ganasteis nada", "este año otro nadaplete".

Discrepo en que laliga no tenga ninguna importancia. Es muy importante ganarla de manera regular porque de lo contrario caes en el grupo de los Cerdilla, Violencia o hasta hace nada Patético, eternos equipos "en vías de desarrollo" que nunca llegan a ser del "primer mundo".

El ejemplo lo tenemos en el Milán, que después de ser un equipo temible durante mucho tiempo, ya no está en la élite a pesar de tener dinero, porque no ha ganado un Scudetto ni ha hecho nada relevante en Champions. Si hubiera seguido ganando ligas, quizá nuestra percepción sería otra. 

De la Champions ni hablo porque es indudable su valía, pero es mil veces mejor ser campeón de liga que subcampeón de Champions. De las finales perdidas por Violencia o Patético sólo se acuerdan ellos; bueno, y nosotros por haberles ganado, claro. 

O dicho de forma resumida, ganar la liga española te convierte automáticamente en candidato a la Champions. Ser subcampeón de Shempions a priori quizá también por haber llegado hasta allí, pero con un aura de perdedor que luego suele costar darle la vuelta.


----------



## Hannibal (17 Ene 2022)

Por cierto, ojalá sea cierto que Hazard se quiere ir. 

Sólo de imaginarme tener de repente los huecos salariales de Hazard, Isco, Bale y Marcelo... Prfgrpflf.
Voy a encender el pc para cargar el PcFútbol.


----------



## Manero (17 Ene 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Cachis la mar, ahora no me acuerdo del nombre del adagio ése de Internet que dice que es imposible distinguir a un fanático de un troll parodiando a un fanático. Pongo el ejemplo de Manero diciendo recientemente que si Coutinho triunfa fuera del FCB (algo que puede pasar) el ridículo lo van a hacer los equipos que no han querido ficharlo, no el equipo que lo compró por un disparate de dinero, no fue capaz de hacerlo rendir y luego lo tuvo que malvender.



Se agradece que reconozcas mi fanatismo y entiendo que por ello no soy muy apreciado en este hilo, pero al menos que se me critique por cosas que escribo no por las que no.

Porque en este caso, que yo diga que el ridículo lo hacen los equipos que no han apostado por Coutinho no implica que defienda que el Barça no lo haya hecho también. Ahora debido a los problemas de límite salarial su salida era urgente cedido o regalado, y muchos equipos no supieron ver que esa era una buena oportunidad de mercado de ahí mi afirmación que hicieron el ridículo por no apostar por un crack a precio de chollo. Pero el ridiculo lo han hecho respecto al Aston Villa, no respecto al Barça que ha hecho una operación ruinosa aunque necesaria.


----------



## Woden (17 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues ya sabe: que busque un club que ponga la pasta.



Cuánta pasta creéis que pueden pagar por el fanegas belga? Yo no daría ni 20 euros.


----------



## _Suso_ (17 Ene 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Cuánta pasta creéis que pueden pagar por el fanegas belga? Yo no daría ni 20 euros.



Si encuentras a alguien que se haga cargo de la mitad de su ficha ya sería un chollazo de operación.


----------



## el ruinas II (17 Ene 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Por cierto, ojalá sea cierto que Hazard se quiere ir.
> 
> Sólo de imaginarme tener de repente los huecos salariales de Hazard, Isco, Bale y Marcelo... Prfgrpflf.
> Voy a encender el pc para cargar el PcFútbol.



tambien se va a largar en verano el mierdaseca de asensio, al final los unicos españoles que van a quedar en el equipo son carvajal, nacho y lucas cancer, los unicos que le echan huevos


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Ene 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> tambien se va a largar en verano el mierdaseca de asensio, al final los unicos españoles que van a quedar en el equipo son carvajal, nacho y lucas cancer, los unicos que le echan huevos



Asensio si llega la tortuga mutante lo tendrá jodido, Rodrigo tiene más proyección ahora mismo que el.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (17 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Se agradece que reconozcas mi fanatismo y entiendo que por ello no soy muy apreciado en este hilo, pero al menos que se me critique por cosas que escribo no por las que no.
> 
> Porque en este caso, que yo diga que el ridículo lo hacen los equipos que no han apostado por Coutinho no implica que defienda que el Barça no lo haya hecho también. Ahora debido a los problemas de límite salarial su salida era urgente cedido o regalado, y muchos equipos no supieron ver que esa era una buena oportunidad de mercado de ahí mi afirmación que hicieron el ridículo por no apostar por un crack a precio de chollo. Pero el ridiculo lo han hecho respecto al Aston Villa, no respecto al Barça que ha hecho una operación ruinosa aunque necesaria.




No crea ustec que no se le aprecia, hombre. Entra en un hilo hostil y se expresa con correción, sin faltar. Además hay que valorarle que su equipo no está pasando digamos por sus mejores momentos  , y aún así sale a dar la cara cuando lo normal es meterse en la cueva y esperar a que escampe. Siempre es más fácil participar cuando las cosas van sobre ruedas.

Si sólo participasen los foreros blancos esto sería una pseudo-secta. 

Hasta son entrañables los jajajajajajaja de Edge2 cuando nos marcan un gol.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (17 Ene 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Si encuentras a alguien que se haga cargo de la mitad de su ficha ya sería un chollazo de operación.



Que Hazard se pirase sería demasiado bonito para ser cierto. Lo creeré cuando lo vea. 

Uno de los peores fichajes de la historia del club, por relación rendimiento/coste. No porque fuese un paquete, que no lo era. Si no por la estupidez de pagar una millonada por un jugador que quedaba libre en poco tiempo. Luego ya la lesión lo acabó de rematar.


----------



## Hannibal (17 Ene 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> tambien se va a largar en verano el mierdaseca de asensio, al final los unicos españoles que van a quedar en el equipo son carvajal, nacho y lucas cancer, los unicos que le echan huevos



Ausencia tiene contrato hasta 06/23, así que algún equipo tendría que comprarlo. Se rumorea que el Arsenal está interesado, pero rumores hay muchos.
Por otro lado, cómo era el tema ese de los homegrowns y cuántos había que tener en plantilla?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> Yo no lo veo asi, el valor "nutritivo "de la liga o de la copa de europa es lo que es, luego hay equipos que pueden vivir de comer sopas de ajo todos los dias, y otros que se tienen que comer 3 kilos de filet miñon a la semana



Si eso es lo mismo que yo digo: un bicharraco como el Real Madrid necesita un mínimo de dos o tres Champions cada década para simplemente no morirse de hambre. No ganar ninguna liga en ese periodo puede ser perjudicial, pero con una o dos se cumple el expediente.

Pero es el único club de España con necesidades tan especiales. Ya vemos cómo ha acabado el FCB por querer mantenerse en la primera línea intentando continuar una "generación de oro " a golpe de talonario.


----------



## Niels Bohr (17 Ene 2022)

David Alaba respondiendo en 2016 a quién era el jugador más difícil que había tenido que marcar.

La cara con la que lo dice es épica. Cara de desencaje y sin duda ninguna.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Se agradece que reconozcas mi fanatismo y entiendo que por ello no soy muy apreciado en este hilo, pero al menos que se me critique por cosas que escribo no por las que no.



Sin ánimo de aportar acritud a un hilo que se está desenvolviendo muy bien, palabrita del Niño Jesús que lo que yo resaltaba de aquel post era ni más ni menos que lo que cualquiera podría entender. Te cito:



> Es que Coutinho es muy bueno, pero es lo que comentaba antes de jugadores que se fichan y no se adaptan al juego del Barça, y Cou es el mejor ejemplo. Y si a eso se le suma que es un triste y no tiene carácter para aguantar la presión de jugar aquí entonces lo mejor es que le vaya bien y no vuelva.
> 
> Si triunfa los que se arrepentirán serán los muchos equipos que no han querido apostar por Coutinho, ya que el Barça iba loco por librarse de él y era la gran oportunidad para muchos de conseguir un crack a precio de saldo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Ene 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Cuánta pasta creéis que pueden pagar por el fanegas belga? Yo no daría ni 20 euros.



Depende de si lo vendemos al peso o ya troceado en bandejas.


----------



## filets (17 Ene 2022)

El plan con Hazard es que no juegue ni un minuto. Si quiere estar en Qatar que se busque equipo
Hariamos lo mismo con Bale , pero es que el orejon es titular con Gales haga lo que haga


----------



## xilebo (17 Ene 2022)

filets dijo:


> El plan con Hazard es que no juegue ni un minuto. Si quiere estar en Qatar que se busque equipo
> Hariamos lo mismo con Bale , pero es que el orejon es titular con Gales haga lo que haga



Bueno bale termina contrato con madrid el 30 de junio y el mundial empieza en noviembre, que hace ese tiempo para preparar el mundial, jugar al golf ?  y primero q se clasifique tmb

Y hazard tiene contrato asegurado, con que juegue algunos minutos, ese lo llevan al mundial aunque sea suplente seguro, ya ira cogiendo alli la forma


----------



## JimTonic (17 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> si el problema no es el real madrid, es que habia muchos jugadores (en la liga inglesa por ejemplo) que eran muy validos.
> 
> Veis lo que es el relato??
> 
> ...




HE TERMINADO DE HACER EL ANALISIS de representantes y no me sale nada concluyente como para decir que luis enrique llevaba a gente de que no debia para beneefiar a unos representantes amigos suyos


Seleccionado por la inteligencia artificialrepresentante2​César AzpilicuetaDefensa31​25​Inglaterra ChelseaSIMiembro de su familia3​Diego LlorenteDefensa27​8​Inglaterra LeedsNOGelu Rodríguez4​Pau TorresDefensa24​8​España Villarreal C. F.SIInterStarDeporte5​Sergio Busquets CapitánCentrocampista32​123​España BarcelonaSITACTIC GRUP - OROBITG6​Marcos LlorenteCentrocampista26​5​España Atlético de MadridSI???7​Álvaro MorataDelantero28​40​Italia JuventusNONiagara Sports Company8​KokeCentrocampista29​50​España Atlético de MadridSIGesport Espizua SL9​Gerard MorenoDelantero29​11​España Villarreal C. F.SIYOU FIRST SPORTS10​Thiago AlcántaraCentrocampista30​42​Inglaterra LiverpoolNOThe Player Management11​Ferran TorresCentrocampista21​11​Inglaterra Manchester CityNOLEADERBROCK12​Eric GarcíaDefensa20​10​Inglaterra Manchester CityNOPuyol, De la Peña & Sostres14​José Luis GayàDefensa26​14​España Valencia C. F.SIToldra Consulting S.L.16​RodriCentrocampista25​20​Inglaterra Manchester CitySIPablo Barquero17​Fabián RuizCentrocampista25​12​Italia NapoliSIYOU FIRST SPORTS18​Jordi AlbaDefensa32​72​España BarcelonaSIInterStarDeporte19​Dani OlmoCentrocampista23​11​Alemania LeipzigSINiagara Sports Company20​Adama TraoréDelantero25​6​Inglaterra WolverhamptonSIGestifute21​Mikel OyarzabalDelantero24​23​España Real SociedadSI???22​Pablo SarabiaDelantero29​9​Francia París Saint-GermainNOSamii Sport-Marketing Agentur24​Aymeric LaporteDefensa27​1​Inglaterra Manchester CitySIWasserman26​PedriCentrocampista18​4​España BarcelonaNOLEADERBROCK




como podeis ver el unico caso asi seria Eric Garcia con un representate AMIGO, Eric Garcia no estaba en el equipo de la inteligencia artificial, es decir , habia alguien estadisticamente superior a el, pero fue llevado con un representante amigo

pero de un caso de 24 no se puede deducir nada


----------



## JimTonic (17 Ene 2022)

@Manero mira el analisis para que luego no puedan decir que luis enrique lleva a gente representada por sus amigos


----------



## cebollo (17 Ene 2022)

La noticia del día en el mundo del cotilleo es que Ferran Torres está con la hija de Luís Enrique, que se llama Sira y monta a caballo.

Bueno, por lo menos no está con Dembele


----------



## Roedr (17 Ene 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> La noticia del día en el mundo del cotilleo es que Ferran Torres está con la hija de Luís Enrique, que se llama Sira y monta a caballo.
> 
> Bueno, *por lo menos no está con Dembele*



jaja sería buenísimo


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Ene 2022)

¿Ferrán Torres pareja _sepsual_ de Dembelé? Mira, sería una lección de _valors_ antirracistas, resilientes y ecosostenibles.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Ene 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> No crea ustec que no se le aprecia, hombre. Entra en un hilo hostil y se expresa con correción, sin faltar. Además hay que valorarle que su equipo no está pasando digamos por sus mejores momentos  , y aún así sale a dar la cara cuando lo normal es meterse en la cueva y esperar a que escampe. Siempre es más fácil participar cuando las cosas van sobre ruedas.
> 
> Si sólo participasen los foreros blancos esto sería una pseudo-secta.
> 
> Hasta son entrañables los jajajajajajaja de Edge2 cuando nos marcan un gol.



De quien se trata? Lo tengo bloqueao


----------



## Woden (17 Ene 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Que Hazard se pirase sería demasiado bonito para ser cierto. Lo creeré cuando lo vea.
> 
> Uno de los peores fichajes de la historia del club, por relación rendimiento/coste. No porque fuese un paquete, que no lo era. Si no por la estupidez de pagar una millonada por un jugador que quedaba libre en poco tiempo. Luego ya la lesión lo acabó de rematar.



Es que hasta Prosinecki y Spasic dieron mejor resultado que el gordo belga.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Ene 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> De quien se trata? Lo tengo bloqueao



Manero.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Ene 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ausencia tiene contrato hasta 06/23, así que algún equipo tendría que comprarlo. Se rumorea que el Arsenal está interesado, pero rumores hay muchos.
> Por otro lado, cómo era el tema ese de los homegrowns y cuántos había que tener en plantilla?



Desde luego es un jugador muy del perfil de arsenal... Promete mucho por su talento pero luego meeej....asi les valio Odegaard, asi que igual canta la gallina y ponen un buen fajo billetes en la mesa y se pira


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Ene 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> La noticia del día en el mundo del cotilleo es que Ferran Torres está con la hija de Luís Enrique, que se llama Sira y monta a caballo.
> 
> Bueno, por lo menos no está con Dembele



Hay fotos de la amazona?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Ene 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> De quien se trata? Lo tengo bloqueao



De Manero. Yo lo tuve en el igore mucho tiempo, no porque tuviera nada contra él, pero hasta hace poco lo de los cruces entre hilos del FCB y el RM me parecía una mala idea que sólo podía generar mal rollo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Ene 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> De Manero. Yo lo tuve en el igore mucho tiempo, no porque tuviera nada contra él, pero hasta hace poco lo de los cruces entre hilos del FCB y el RM me parecía una mala idea que sólo podía generar mal rollo.



Yo he estado tentado de ignorarle varias veces, pero entiendo que si vamos a trolear allí pues no tiene sentido.


----------



## Manero (17 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> @Manero mira el analisis para que luego no puedan decir que luis enrique lleva a gente representada por sus amigos



Un trabajazo que has hecho, y que sorpresa que solo haya un jugador de Puyol y De la Peña cuando por lo que decías me imaginaba a media selección representada por ellos. 

Y soy partidario del big data para analizar jugadores y que sirva para fichar jugadores o llevarlos a una selección, pero los números solo sirven para ver el aquí y ahora y eso puede no tener nada que ver con el proyecto que tenga ese equipo/selección para su futuro. El ejemplo de Eric García y Nacho es significativo de lo que hablo, porque para llevar un jugador como 4º central veo mejor apostar por alguien de 19 años con proyección para que coja experiencia que no uno de 30 suplente en su equipo, auque la IA puntue mejor al veterano sobre el joven.

Por cierto la inteligencia artificial dejaba fuera a Pedri, cuando luego fué el mejor jugador de la Selección y elegido en el 11 ideal del torneo.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (17 Ene 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Es que hasta Prosinecki y Spasic dieron mejor resultado que el gordo belga.



Prosinecki tuvo la lesión aquella y sí que fue un fracaso, sobre todo porque se había creado mucha expectación para lo que era la época y para lo que había costado. Spasic tampoco era tan malo (bueno sí, pero no había costado demasiado). 
El problema de Hazard es que se pagó una millonada y el tío terminaba contrato en breve. Y no parece que hubiese muchos clubs interesados, como puede pasar ahora con Halaand, por ejemplo.


----------



## JimTonic (17 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Un trabajazo que has hecho, y que sorpresa que solo haya un jugador de Puyol y De la Peña cuando por lo que decías me imaginaba a media selección representada por ellos.
> 
> Y soy partidario del big data para analizar jugadores y que sirva para fichar jugadores o llevarlos a una selección, pero los números solo sirven para ver el aquí y ahora y eso puede no tener nada que ver con el proyecto que tenga ese equipo/selección para su futuro. El ejemplo de Eric García y Nacho es significativo de lo que hablo, porque para llevar un jugador como 4º central veo mejor apostar por alguien de 19 años con proyección para que coja experiencia que no uno de 30 suplente en su equipo, auque la IA puntue mejor al veterano sobre el joven.
> 
> Por cierto la inteligencia artificial dejaba fuera a Pedri, cuando luego fué el mejor jugador de la Selección y elegido en el 11 ideal del torneo.




todavia continuare mañana investigando, ya ha salido una relacion con ferran torres que beneficia a luis enrique, y era un jugador no escogido en principio por la inteligencia artifical

voy a investigar mañana quiene sta detras de las empresas


----------



## el ruinas II (17 Ene 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ausencia tiene contrato hasta 06/23, así que algún equipo tendría que comprarlo. Se rumorea que el Arsenal está interesado, pero rumores hay muchos.
> Por otro lado, cómo era el tema ese de los homegrowns y cuántos había que tener en plantilla?



antes 
es verdad, ese saco de mierda tiene renovado hasa junio del 23, de todos modos si floper no le renueva antes de junio v seguramente se va a ir gratis en el 22,


----------



## Manero (18 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> todavia continuare mañana investigando, ya ha salido una relacion con ferran torres que beneficia a luis enrique, y era un jugador no escogido en principio por la inteligencia artifical
> 
> voy a investigar mañana quiene sta detras de las empresas



La relación de Ferran Torres con su hija no beneficia a Luis Enrique, más bien todo lo contrario. Porque si lo convoca y no rinde la caverna mediática aprovechará ese tema para acusarlo de favoritismo. O aún peor, si la relación entre la pareja acaba mal con cuernos de por medio y Lucho deja de convocarlo aunque se lo merezca también lo atacarán. Y si lo sigue convocando imagina el mal rollo correspondiente dentro del vestuario.

Eso de mezclar fútbol y familia no suele acabar bien, ya se vió con Zidane y sus hijos o con Cruyff y su hijo y su yerno Angoy. Que cuando todo va bien y se gana nadie protestaba pero cuando empiezan los problemas se aprovechan esas relaciones para atacar al entrenador. Y estarás de acuerdo conmigo que en Madrid le tienen muchas ganas a Luis Enrique por lo que darle munición a sus haters no es bueno para el seleccionador.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ene 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Cachis la mar, ahora no me acuerdo del nombre del adagio ése de Internet que dice que es imposible distinguir a un fanático de un troll parodiando a un fanático. Pongo el ejemplo de Manero diciendo recientemente que si Coutinho triunfa fuera del FCB (algo que puede pasar) el ridículo lo van a hacer los equipos que no han querido ficharlo, no el equipo que lo compró por un disparate de dinero, no fue capaz de hacerlo rendir y luego lo tuvo que malvender.




Cuando un troll es muy bueno se produce el meta troll , donde ya no se distingue el troleo de la realidad.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (18 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> La relación de Ferran Torres con su hija no beneficia a Luis Enrique, más bien todo lo contrario. Porque si lo convoca y no rinde la caverna mediática aprovechará ese tema para acusarlo de favoritismo. O aún peor, si la relación entre la pareja acaba mal con cuernos de por medio y Lucho deja de convocarlo aunque se lo merezca también lo atacarán. Y si lo sigue convocando imagina el mal rollo correspondiente dentro del vestuario.



El problema de Luis Enrique es que le gusta tanto llevar la contraria que es que, pon que haya cuernos y acaben tirándose los trastos a la cabeza, es igualmente capaz de convocarlo sin que lo merezca (por el que dirán) que de no convocarlo aunque este metiendo 40 goles al año en el Barça (por el "no se atreverá").

En fin, les deseo suerte a los tortolitos, con 21 años la van a necesitar.

Y lo de los hijos de Zidane fue un cante tremendo que pasó completamente inadvertido para la prensa. El mayor no sirve ni para Segunda B y celebró una Champions en el campo. El portero sí da para profesional, pero para hacer carrera en equipos malos de primera y buenillos de segunda; en cambio ZZ se pasó años torpedeando fichajes de porteros para ver si por lesión o bajo rendimiento podía quitar a Keylor (que es un portero bueno pero no top) y darle 5 partidos a su hijo, a ver si eso y tal. 

A ZZ le gustaba mucho llorar y dejar a entender que el club lo utilizaba (como escudo o chivo expiatorio o como lo que fuese), pero cuando él usaba al club el club no le decía ni mú.


----------



## filets (18 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> todavia continuare mañana investigando, ya ha salido una relacion con ferran torres que beneficia a luis enrique, y era un jugador no escogido en principio por la inteligencia artifical
> 
> voy a investigar mañana quiene sta detras de las empresas



Nico
Gavi


----------



## artemis (18 Ene 2022)

Paco Gento, como buen fascista, se ha acaba de morir a los 88 años


----------



## xilebo (18 Ene 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Paco Gento, como buen fascista, se ha acaba de morir a los 88 años



Joe artemis que rapido te enteras, esta todavia caliente el cuerpo 

Una pena, una leyenda madridista. Curioso que Marcelo empato a 23 titulos como madridista el domingo con el y se ha ido....

*Adiós a Gento, ‘La Galerna del Cantábrico’ DEP*


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (18 Ene 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Cachis la mar, ahora no me acuerdo del nombre del adagio ése de Internet que dice que es imposible distinguir a un fanático de un troll parodiando a un fanático.



Ley de Poe, coño. 

Me tiré ayer toda la tarde jodido como cuando no logras recordar una melodía...


----------



## cebollo (18 Ene 2022)

¿Qué va a hacer ahora el club? Poner de presidente de honor a Amancio o a Pirri a mi no me acaba de convencer.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (18 Ene 2022)

DEP Gento, el único jugador con 6 copas de Europa.


----------



## spam (18 Ene 2022)

DEP Don Francisco, La Galerna del Cantábrico, el hombre de las 6 Copas de Europa, el sucesor de La Saeta en la presidencia de honor.



cebollo dijo:


> ¿Qué va a hacer ahora el club? Poner de presidente de honor a Amancio o a Pirri a mi no me acaba de convencer.



No se me ocurre ahora mismo ninguna leyenda viva a la altura de los dos últimos presidentes de honor.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (18 Ene 2022)

Bernabéu le habría dado la presidencia de honor a Pirri mil veces antes que a Di Stéfano. Bernabéu sí, pero Florentino...

Pirri sí está a la altura. Está algo olvidado porque las estadísticas no le acompañan (sólo una Copa de Europa) pero fue el gran capitán del Real Madrid entre 1965 y 1980.


----------



## cebollo (18 Ene 2022)

Si estuviera definitivamente retirado podría ser Zidane pero como está pirado y lo mismo dentro de tres meses se va a entrenar a cualquier equipo francés del montón, pues nada.


----------



## filets (18 Ene 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Bernabéu le habría dado la presidencia de honor a Pirri mil veces antes que a Di Stéfano. Bernabéu sí, pero Florentino...
> 
> Pirri sí está a la altura. Está algo olvidado porque las estadísticas no le acompañan (sólo una Copa de Europa) pero fue el gran capitán del Real Madrid entre 1965 y 1980.



Amancio tira a Pirri
Pirri a Muñoz
Muñoz se tira un pedo y pitufa al portero
Un gol a cero

Eso cantaba mi padre


----------



## Limón (18 Ene 2022)

Leyenda absoluta, genio y mas madridista que el escudo.
Me he quedado helado.


----------



## Hannibal (18 Ene 2022)

DEP


----------



## Limón (18 Ene 2022)

edito:

Después de Don Paco viene PIRRI, legendario y bestial leyenda.
Amancio ha sido el mejor jugador de los 60, pero no llega a representar el madridismo como Pirri.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (18 Ene 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Ene 2022)

Murió de repente.. dirán los paranoicos del covid


----------



## DRIDMA (18 Ene 2022)

DEP.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Ene 2022)

DEP.

Es que Gento es demasiado mítico como para que el sucesor esté a la altura.

Y a no mucho tardar vendrán los de la Quinta del Buitre y cosas así. El muro también afecta al Real Madrid.


----------



## cebollo (18 Ene 2022)

Limón dijo:


> edito:
> 
> Después de Don Paco viene PIRRI, legendario y bestial leyenda.
> Amancio ha sido el mejor jugador de los 60, pero no llega a representar el madridismo como Pirri.



A mi también me pega más Pirri. Amancio, el hombre creo que está regular.

De la final del 66 ya quedan vivos muy pocos.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Ene 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> De la final del 66 ya quedan vivos muy pocos.



Es que han pasado 55 años. Si la jugaste "joven" ya deberías andar por los 80, y a partir de los 80 años, es lo que el creador del universo GOSTE. Eres un pasajero.


----------



## cebollo (18 Ene 2022)

De las finales de los años 50 creo que ya solo queda vivo Santamaria, que es viejisimo.

En la del 60 jugó Canario, un brasileño que creo que está vivo. 

Muertes recientes Gento, Del Sol. Pachin. 
Pachin jugó y ganó la del 60 y la del 66.


----------



## fieraverde (18 Ene 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> DEP Gento, el único jugador con 6 copas de Europa.



D.e.p.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (18 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Y a no mucho tardar vendrán los de la Quinta del Buitre y cosas así. El muro también afecta al Real Madrid.



Michel se mantiene joven entrenando dos meses al año (y cobrando finiquito los otros diez).


----------



## kakarot (18 Ene 2022)

La España cañí, criticada pero siempre venerada. DEP.


----------



## alabrasa (18 Ene 2022)

DEP a la leyenda, que tiene más copas de Europa el sólo que el 98%de los equipos que han participado en el torneo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ene 2022)

Joder otro candidato a los premios honoríficos "Antonio risiones tercera dosis".


----------



## juantxxxo (18 Ene 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


>



CRACK!!!!

DEP LEYENDA!!


----------



## road runner (18 Ene 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Paco Gento, como buen fascista, se ha acaba de morir a los 88 años


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Ene 2022)

Con categoria para el puesto de presidente de honor solo se me viene a la cabeza el duo modric-kroos,pero claro eso de que sean jugadores en activo haria que quede un poco raro…

del otro duo Raul-Casillas yo personalmente ni con un palo.


----------



## xilebo (18 Ene 2022)

*Fallece el jugador más laureado de la historia de la Copa de Europa*


----------



## Edu.R (18 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Con categoria para el puesto de presidente de honor solo se me viene a la cabeza el duo modric-kroos,pero claro eso de que sean jugadores en activo haria que quede un poco raro…
> 
> del otro duo Raul-Casillas yo personalmente ni con un palo.



Hombre, a ver, en los 80s tienes gente. El problema es que el misticismo de aquellos inicios de la Copa de Europa da mucho, cosa que el resto no tienen.

Gento es otro nivel, hace malo a cualquier otro candidato. "Bendito" problema.


----------



## HDR (18 Ene 2022)

Gento, y ningún otro, es el mejor futbolista español de la Historia.






ApoloCreed dijo:


> Con categoria para el puesto de presidente de honor solo se me viene a la cabeza el duo modric-kroos,pero claro eso de que sean jugadores en activo haria que quede un poco raro…
> 
> del otro duo Raul-Casillas yo personalmente ni con un palo.



Santillana, quizás. O Butragueño, pero ya tiene un puesto en el club.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Ene 2022)

Que llamen a Hugo Sánchez


----------



## xilebo (18 Ene 2022)

*Una gran ausencia en el 11 del año*


----------



## Chispeante (18 Ene 2022)

Hoy los madrisdistas tenemos que pasarnos por este hilo aunque sólo sea para dejar constancia de nuestra admiración y agradecimiento por unos de los más grandes de nuestra historia. 

_Sit tibi terra levis..._


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 Ene 2022)

El mejor futbolista castellano de la historia.

D.e.p


----------



## mad2012 (18 Ene 2022)

D.e.p. Un mito del madridismo.


----------



## Roedr (18 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que llamen a Hugo Sánchez



hehe molaría


----------



## Roedr (18 Ene 2022)

DEP Gento


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ene 2022)

Este era el efecto gento en los rivales:


----------



## Roedr (18 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Este era el efecto gento en los rivales:



Y en las féminas por lo que he leído alguna vez. Vivió mejor que toda Burbuja junta.


----------



## Hermericus (18 Ene 2022)

Gento era un cabronazo. 

Dejó embarazada a su novia con la que estuvo 5 años y la dejó. Nunca quiso saber nada de su hija, estos últimos años se negaba a hacerse pruebas de ADN, etc. 

Ahora, legalmente esa mujer es hija suya y va a heredar. Ella y su madre tuvieron una vida dificil, con muchas privaciones.


----------



## Roedr (18 Ene 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Gento era un cabronazo.
> 
> Dejó embarazada a su novia con la que estuvo 5 años y la dejó. Nunca quiso saber nada de su hija, estos últimos años se negaba a hacerse pruebas de ADN, etc.
> 
> Ahora, legalmente esa mujer es hija suya y va a heredar. Ella y su madre tuvieron una vida dificil, con muchas privaciones.



sí, eso me cuadra con lo que he leído.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ene 2022)

No es para tanto, en Catalunya teníamos a cruif


----------



## Hermericus (19 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No es para tanto, en Catalunya teníamos a cruif



Natural de Sabadell


----------



## xilebo (19 Ene 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No es para tanto, en Catalunya teníamos a cruif



Juan Cruz, hombre simpático, del que muchos han tergiversado su idea del fútbol para convertirse en intransigentes del mismo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Juan Cruz, hombre simpático, del que muchos han tergiversado su idea del fútbol para convertirse en intransigentes del mismo.



Es que tenía idea del fútbol, no ideología. Alineaba a Julio Salinas (¿los talibanes de la _pusesió_ alinearían a alguien así?) y cuando estaba en apuros ponía de delantero centro a Alexanco para lanzar balones a la olla.

Cruyff probablemente habría hecho cosas muy parecidas a las de Koeman. Por otra parte las sectas muy fanáticas tienen costumbre de rebelarse contra sus profetas.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Ene 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Es que tenía idea del fútbol, no ideología. Alineaba a Julio Salinas (¿los talibanes de la _pusesió_ alinearían a alguien así?) y cuando estaba en apuros ponía de delantero centro a Alexanco para lanzar balones a la olla.
> 
> Cruyff probablemente habría hecho cosas muy parecidas a las de Koeman. Por otra parte las sectas muy fanáticas tienen costumbre de rebelarse contra sus profetas.



Lo recuerdo, y su fichaje de Romerito y otras tantas, 9 temporadas , 4 ligas y tres pagando a equipos rivales para ganarla. Es lo que se dice, hay más papistas que el papa, ahora están los del ADN superior, los perdonavidas del fútbol.


----------



## filets (19 Ene 2022)

La muerte de Gento me ha dejado tocado porque era el ultimo.
Kopa, Rial, Di Stéfano, Puskas y Gento 
Kubala y Cruyff
Toda la generacion anterior a la mia estan criando malvas
Paco Gento era la ultima linea de contencion

Lo siguiente es Hugo Sanchez, Michel, Santillana, Butragueño, Tendillo, Maceda, Quini, Alexanco, Migueli
Y eso es sentir el aliento de la parca muy cerca

Sic transit gloria mundi


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ene 2022)

filets dijo:


> La muerte de Gento me ha dejado tocado porque era el ultimo.
> Kopa, Rial, Di Stéfano, Puskas y Gento
> Kubala y Cruyff
> Toda la generacion anterior a la mia estan criando malvas
> ...




Joder filetes que trascendental te pones a veces macho, al menos aunque cumplas años tienes a tu mujer la venezolana que con su juventud te ayuda a sobrellevar estás cosas.

Visca barca y visca catalunya.


----------



## road runner (19 Ene 2022)

Yo pondría como presi honorífico a Clifford Luyk.












*PALMARÉS*

*Como jugador*
6 Copas de Europa
3 Copas Intercontinentales
14 Ligas
10 Copas de España

*Como entrenador*
1 Recopa
2 Ligas
1 Copa de España


Español de adopción jugó 150 partidos con la selección española.






Por qué no?


----------



## filets (19 Ene 2022)

Yo pondría como presi honorífico a *Carlos Alonso González *
Mas conocido como *Santillana *


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Ene 2022)

Apuesto por Pirri.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Ene 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Gento era un cabronazo.
> 
> Dejó embarazada a su novia con la que estuvo 5 años y la dejó. Nunca quiso saber nada de su hija, estos últimos años se negaba a hacerse pruebas de ADN, etc.
> 
> Ahora, legalmente esa mujer es hija suya y va a heredar. Ella y su madre tuvieron una vida dificil, con muchas privaciones.



Hostia, eso lo leí en su momento y se me había olvidado.

También hay que decir que la pintas como si fuera su novia de toda la vida, y tampoco era así, Gento se la pinchaba a ésa y a varias otras a la vez.

Ojo, yo no tengo nada contra el crapulismo, incluso medio comprendo que cuando por fin sentó la cabeza no quisiera saber nada del "accidente" durante un tiempo, era otra época y tal. Pero un señor de 80 y pico años, que está ya cerrando sus cuentas con la vida, y en la sociedad de 2020 además, lo mínimo era hacerse la prueba del ADN y p'alante.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (19 Ene 2022)

road runner dijo:


> Yo pondría como presi honorífico a Clifford Luyk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te puedo decir un porque sí.
Recuerdo entrevistas años atras, a finales de los 90 -primeros de siglo, y el tio tenia un discurso muy de los que le gustan a Florentino para la imagen del club: seriedad, primero el trabajo y luego buscar una mujer de bien con la que fundar una familia. Ademas en lo deportivo fue abanderado de la primera epoca gloriosa de la seccion, americano españolizado y bien comprometido con el club.....si Florentino noss lee lo nombra seguro


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (19 Ene 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 911800
> 
> 
> Yo pondría como presi honorífico a *Carlos Alonso González *
> Mas conocido como *Santillana *



DEP

La mdre que me parió, qué bien le iría a la selección un delantero con tantos cojones como este.


----------



## xilebo (19 Ene 2022)

road runner dijo:


> Yo pondría como presi honorífico a Clifford Luyk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora mismo desde el 2001 en la seccion de baloncesto esta Emiliano Rodriguez como presidente. Y en el futbol, creo que todavia no lo habeis dicho en teoria el siguiente por edad y todo lo que hizo le tocaria Amancio, y sino podria ser Pirri.


----------



## Roedr (19 Ene 2022)

filets dijo:


> La muerte de Gento me ha dejado tocado porque era el ultimo.
> Kopa, Rial, Di Stéfano, Puskas y Gento
> Kubala y Cruyff
> Toda la generacion anterior a la mia estan criando malvas
> ...



Lo mejor para dejar de sufrir en esta vida es una buena muerte.


----------



## Roedr (19 Ene 2022)

road runner dijo:


> Yo pondría como presi honorífico a Clifford Luyk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues es verdad, me parece una gran idea. Yo creo que Floren recompensará a todos los que pueda de esa generación, pero efectivamente, por qué no alguna leyenda del baloncesto?.


----------



## cebollo (19 Ene 2022)

Zidane no ha ido a despedirse de Gento ni ha puesto nada en redes sociales. Huele a que tiene oferton del PSG y se lo está pensando.

Si viene Mbappe el PSG no se va a quedar sin hacer nada.


----------



## xilebo (19 Ene 2022)

Empata el valencia al sevilla, bueno pa el madrid


----------



## Edu.R (19 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Empata el valencia al sevilla, bueno pa el madrid



Y que pite ya.


----------



## ccc (19 Ene 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Gento era un cabronazo.
> 
> Dejó embarazada a su novia con la que estuvo 5 años y la dejó. Nunca quiso saber nada de su hija, estos últimos años se negaba a hacerse pruebas de ADN, etc.
> 
> Ahora, legalmente esa mujer es hija suya y va a heredar. Ella y su madre tuvieron una vida dificil, con muchas privaciones.



Eran los 60, el tio no estaba casado con ella y el tenia pasta e influencias. Resumen: La tia esta mas jodida que al principio y que le den; a dia de hoy, en espanya todo al reves, si eres tio, eres tu el que estas jodido. Joder, no es mas facil el modelo aleman? Tienes un hijo, pues lo tienes que mantener en funcion de tu sueldo con unas tablas (de lo mas coherentes, por cierto); todo lo relacionado con la mujer es de lo mas logico y normal: si p.ej. se esta pagando una hipoteca con la mujer de una casa comprada en el matrimonio, se debe vender si asi lo desea el marido: da igual que la tia no tenga un duro para mantener al ninyo, en ese caso habra ayudas del estado,...,pero el padre no carga con el hijo, con la ex y la hipoteca donde estos residen, mientras el tio vive con los padres o debajo del puente, porque no sabe donde caerse muerto.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Y que pite ya.



El Sevilla está dando mucha más guerra de lo que se esperaba, o de lo que yo esperaba al menos. Tampoco está nada mal que en la jornada 21 sólo haya un equipo que nos pueda alcanzar, es algo casi sin precedente, pero a ver si se empiezan a dejar puntos ya porque vamos a llegar a marzo-abril con la lengua fuera.


----------



## xilebo (19 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Y que pite ya.



Pues pito ya, empataron a 1 al final valencia y sevilla


----------



## Hannibal (19 Ene 2022)

Qué denijrante el patético últimamente jojojo. Ojalá renueven al Cholo y le aumenten el salario que gana poco jojojo.

Respecto al Cerdilla, han fallado una clarísima en el 85. Éste era un partido donde claramente podían pinchar y son solo 4 puntos de diferencia, que por un lado mejor, porque con una renta alta igual se relajaban y la caída empezaba antes.
A ver qué hacemos mañana, no se puede tropezar.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Ene 2022)

Por supuesto el Madrid no juega cops del Rey


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El Sevilla está dando mucha más guerra de lo que se esperaba, o de lo que yo esperaba al menos. Tampoco está nada mal que en la jornada 21 sólo haya un equipo que nos pueda alcanzar, es algo casi sin precedente, pero a ver si se empiezan a dejar puntos ya porque vamos a llegar a marzo-abril con la lengua fuera.



Quizá no..porque tiene a la mitad del equipo de baja o lesionado...quizá llegue fresco a final de liga por tener ya a los titulares... sobretodo el nesry ese

..


----------



## Roedr (19 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Quizá no..porque tiene a la mitad del equipo de baja o lesionado...quizá llegue fresco a final de liga por tener ya a los titulares... sobretodo el nesry ese
> 
> ..



Siempre y cuando no nos dañe en Champions casi mejor ganar la liga con algo de emoción, sino es un tostón.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Ene 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> A ver qué hacemos mañana, no se puede tropezar.



Cuando tienes la liga medio hecha, cada partido de Copa (pasada la ronda que juegas contra un Segunda B) es una oportunidad para que se te lesione alguien importante. Sobre todo con una plantilla tan corta como la nuestra.

Yo salía con el carro del pescado mañana, y si nos eliminan mejor. Si la Liga estuviese difícil, me lo pensaba, pero vamos a tardar décadas en vernos a 15+ puntos del Atleti y del Barça a la vez a estas alturas. Si no ganamos esta liga es para corrernos a gorrazos.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Ene 2022)

A ver, la distancia con los perseguidores es la que es, porque ellos lo están haciendo bastante mal, no porque nosotros lo estemos bordando en paño de oro.

Si tiramos de proyecciones, la Liga acabaría así:

Real Madrid 88
Sevilla 81
Betis 67
At.Madrid 63
---
Real Sociedad 63
Barcelona 61
---
Rayo Vallecano 56

Nosotros estamos en números de campeón, incluso algo por encima de lo necesario los últimos años. Pero hacer unos 85 puntos es una cifra más o menos necesaria para ganar.

El Sevilla está algo por encima de lo esperado, que podrían ser 70-75 pts. El Betis aunque tenga 67 pts está también por encima de lo esperado.

Y luego los dos "grandes" están fácil 20 pts por debajo de lo esperado. La cagada es solamente suya, los números del Real Madrid no se salen del mapa, son números de campeón y vale. Pero Atleti y Barcelona están en números de entrar en Champions rapadillos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Pues parece que el Madrid tiene la liga ganada, en champions lo mismo ante equipos como Chelsea o livepool lo tiene difícil por el centro del campo a nivel físico que no de calidad, pero si ganan al PSG ya habrán echo el año, al fin y al cabo el PSG es el enemigo deportivo y político en la FIFA.


----------



## Hannibal (20 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Cuando tienes la liga medio hecha, cada partido de Copa (pasada la ronda que juegas contra un Segunda B) es una oportunidad para que se te lesione alguien importante. Sobre todo con una plantilla tan corta como la nuestra.
> 
> Yo salía con el carro del pescado mañana, y si nos eliminan mejor. Si la Liga estuviese difícil, me lo pensaba, pero vamos a tardar décadas en vernos a 15+ puntos del Atleti y del Barça a la vez a estas alturas. Si no ganamos esta liga es para corrernos a gorrazos.



Qué asco de calendario, daba por hecho que hoy era liga.

Efectivamente, hoy es día para dar descanso a la CKM, O Rei y el amego. Y si toca perder, pues se pierde; que dispute la copa el Farsa, que es lo único que puede ganar este año


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues parece que el Madrid tiene la liga ganada, en champions lo mismo ante equipos como Chelsea o livepool lo tiene difícil por el centro del campo a nivel físico que no de calidad, pero si ganan al PSG ya habrán echo el año, al fin y al cabo el PSG es el enemigo deportivo y político en la FIFA.



En lo relativo a la liga de Campeones estoy de acuerdo, por eso el zanks.
Pero la liga...4 puntos son 2 empates. 2 empates pueden suceder en Cadiz y en Villarreal por ejemplo.

Que el Sevilla tiene las limitaciones de una plantilla corta es evidente, ademas tambien tiene el frente europeo abierto en el que presumiblemente llegara lejos, pero hemos visto muchas remontadas en liga en diferentes ocasiones.


Hannibal dijo:


> Qué asco de calendario, daba por hecho que hoy era liga.
> 
> Efectivamente, hoy es día para dar descanso a la CKM, O Rei y el amego. Y si toca perder, pues se pierde; que dispute la copa el Farsa, que es lo único que puede ganar este año



Completamente de acuerdo. La plantilla es corta y para colmo los que mas cansancio soportan son los mas mayores. No priorizar podria hacer que una temporada que pinta a ganar la liga y supercopa (año aceptable sin mas) acabara siendo un completo desastre


----------



## Edu.R (20 Ene 2022)

4 puntos son que te ganen en el Pizjuán y cualquier error te condene.

La Liga, si la ganamos, va a ser en febrero-marzo. Si cogemos cierta ventaja, porque yo creo que a final de año vamos a flojear. Ojalá me equivoque, pero físicamente no somos un equipo fuerte. Y el Sevilla, puede ser que flojee también, pero si a falta de 5-6 partidos se ve con opciones, van a sacar el 110%. Es una oportunidad uniquisima para ellos.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (20 Ene 2022)

A ver si esta noche juega Bale, que por muy en la mierda que esté es el único de los que no suelen jugar que puede ser un delantero en condiciones.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (20 Ene 2022)

Por lo demás, el Sevilla pincha en uno de cada tres partidos, más si contamos Champions y Copa. Hará 80 puntos y gracias. Y eso nosotros los hacemos con la polla.


----------



## _Suso_ (20 Ene 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> A ver si esta noche juega Bale, que por muy en la mierda que esté es el único de los que no suelen jugar que puede ser un delantero en condiciones.



Van a jugar los mismos once de todos los partidos y lo sabes.


----------



## cebollo (20 Ene 2022)

Repasando la trayectoria de Gento he descubierto que el Real Madrid desde mediados del 53 hasta mediados del 69 no tuvo ninguna temporada mala. Durante 16 años seguidos o ganaban la Liga o ganaban la Copa de Europa o ganaban las dos.

El primer año malillo es el 70 y ganaron la Copa. En el 71 no ganan nada y Gento se retira porque le tuvo que parecer una decadencia insoportable.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (20 Ene 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Van a jugar los mismos once de todos los partidos y lo sabes.



Benzema y no sé quién más no va convocado. Algo rotará.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (20 Ene 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Repasando la trayectoria de Gento he descubierto que el Real Madrid desde mediados del 53 hasta mediados del 69 no tuvo ninguna temporada mala. Durante 16 años seguidos o ganaban la Liga o ganaban la Copa de Europa o ganaban las dos.
> 
> El primer año malillo es el 70 y ganaron la Copa. En el 71 no ganan nada y Gento se retira porque le tuvo que parecer una decadencia insoportable.



Sí pero no ganó ningún quintete como el Barça de las cinco copas de Kubala.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Ene 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Sí pero no ganó ningún quintete como el Barça de las cinco copas de Kubala.



Esas cinco copas fueron en dos años.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (20 Ene 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Esas cinco copas fueron en dos años.



Entonces como el sextete. Va a ser verdad que la historia se repite.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Bueno, hoy me pasaré por aquí, aunque soy una persona más feliz desde que sigo el hilo de mi Barcelona.

Solo espero ver a hazard y bale de titulares, el gordo para las risas y a bale porque si no se lesiona marcará algún golazo y tal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Alucinante, nunca vi un tío con tantos goles espectaculares, era un experto en la materia, algún día sabremos qué pasó entre el y el Madrid:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Este era el efecto gento en los rivales:



La guarra se ofrece y luego pide ayuda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No es para tanto, en Catalunya teníamos a cruif



Y Romerito.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ene 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> No priorizar podria hacer que una temporada que pinta a ganar la liga y supercopa (año aceptable sin mas) acabara siendo un completo desastre



Joder macho, ganar la liga "aceptable sin más" es bastante duro. 

Entiendo la exigencia y tal, pero al final el Madrid tiene 120 años de historia y en 70-80 de ellos hizo nadaplete.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ene 2022)

road runner dijo:


> Yo pondría como presi honorífico a Clifford Luyk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya, pero en baloncesto ya hay uno.


----------



## road runner (20 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ya, pero en baloncesto ya hay uno.



Presi honorario a full. Del club.


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

*Solo los vacunados podrán jugar el PSG-Real Madrid*

El gobierno de *Macron* ha endurecido las restricciones para las personas sin vacunación contra la* COVID-19* y eso afecta a los duelos europeos en su territorio.


----------



## tururut12 (20 Ene 2022)

El problema del Real Madrid será que eliminen al Sevilla en la Europa League pronto. Entonces si el Sevilla sigue al acecho del Real, pondrán toda la carne en el asador por si pinchara el equipo merengue. No sería la primera vez que pasó esto, se perdieron dos ligas a principios de los 2000 contra el Valencia (2001-02 y 2003-04) porque el equipo se vino abajo en el tramo final de Liga. El FC Barcelona a principios de los 2000 estaba muy mal y se perdieron 3 ligas que ganaron Depor y Valencia con baja pintuación y se ganó una ante la Real Sociedad en la última jornada. Esto no debería haber pasado con unn Barça en crisis y el Real Madrid debía haber conseguido ganar al menos 2.


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

¡Ya tenemos once del Real Madrid!

Los elegidos por Ancelotti sobr:* Lunin; Lucas Vázquez, Nacho, Alaba, Marcelo; Camavinga, Valverde, Kroos; Rodrygo, Vinicius y Jovic.*


Esta noche es copa del rey y el domingo frente al elche otra vez es partido de liga, que mas de uno se estaba liando, normal, mezclando copa del rey, liga, partidos aplazados


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La guarra se ofrece y luego pide ayuda.




Esta bastante claro, el perro negro es un mamadou, la hembra una socialista que acude al mamadou, al ver que aquello no va bien se presenta el heroico hombre blanco que es reducido por el mamadou, también vemos al mejor amigo de ella, el aliade que alerta.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Joder hay más movimiento en el del Barcelona que aqui

El troleo se nos ha ido de las manos.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ene 2022)

stream alguien? Por caridad.


----------



## fachacine (20 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> stream alguien? Por caridad.











ulf41 - Aliez







emb.apl95.me


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> stream alguien? Por caridad.




Sorry lo toy viendo en dnz


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder hay más movimiento en el del Barcelona que aqui
> 
> El troleo se nos ha ido de las manos.



lógico, hay que ver el partido por la mierda del dazón ese o si no buscar un link. La federación como siempre cuidando el producto


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> stream alguien? Por caridad.











Elche vs Real Madrid Live 20 January, 2022


Here you can watch Elche - Real Madrid live stream online. Available in multiple commentary audio languages and in HD quality.




ca.stream2watch.sx





igual hay que usar vpn


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ene 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> ulf41 - Aliez
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que Bale te lo pague.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Ene 2022)

Lo único bueno del formato es el partido único ..


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ene 2022)

el del elche que ha dejo, medio pollo en el suelo?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ene 2022)

Marcelo corriendo es cómico. No sé cómo te puedes derroír así.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Marcelo corriendo es cómico. No sé cómo te puedes derroír así.



y más compartiendo banda con vinicius


----------



## Señor Moscoso (20 Ene 2022)

Marcelo ahí nos va a costar más de una ceja levantada y chicles


----------



## fachacine (20 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Marcelo corriendo es cómico. No sé cómo te puedes derroír así.



Me lo has quitado de la boca, no está ni para jugar el partido de veteranos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Marcelo corriendo es cómico. No sé cómo te puedes derroír así.




Marcelo se ha echado a perder demasiado joven.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ene 2022)

Siempre me ha flipado el pedazo de estadio que tiene el Elche. En la tv parece moderno y gonico por dentro, igual luego en persona es el más demigrante de España


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ene 2022)

uyyyyy jajajaja


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ene 2022)

@Edge2 , pásate por el hilo, que me da que en este partido te vas a descojonar


----------



## fachacine (20 Ene 2022)

Es de coña la que han fallado


----------



## Suprimo (20 Ene 2022)

¿Están todavía de fiesta de la supercopa?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Ene 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Es de coña la que han fallado



Para ahorcar al delantero con las tripas de Marcelo que ha sido por su lado por donde han entrado...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Marcelo se ha echado a perder demasiado joven.



Tampoco ha tenido nunca fama de fiestero ni nada a pesar de ser brasileño, y sin ser un megaatleta siempre ha sido rapidillo y se cuidaba bien.

Me imagino que hay tipos de físico que es más dificil de mantener que otros (Modric por ejemplo tiene cara de que no engorda ni aunque se coma un cochinillo entero él solo), pero el declive ha sido tremendo, sí.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Marcelo corriendo es cómico. No sé cómo te puedes derroír así.



Mucha pasta y vicios....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Me cago en todo el váter haciendo bicicletas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Camavinga va a dar muchas alegrías los próximos años, está jugando de centro defensivo y lo hace también bien.

Valverde para jugar controlando no vale, es un futbolista perro de presa con carácter, pero técnicamente es malísimo.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Camavinga va a dar muchas alegrías los próximos años, está jugando de centro defensivo y lo hace también bien.
> 
> Valverde para jugar controlando no vale, es un futbolista perro de presa con carácter, pero técnicamente es malísimo.



teníamos uno mejor que no recuerdo por qué se fue, si fue por el calbo argelino, porque quería más pasta o qué: Kovacic


----------



## Xequinfumfa (20 Ene 2022)

Está bonito el partido, ¿no?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> teníamos uno mejor que no recuerdo por qué se fue, si fue por el calbo argelino, porque quería más pasta o qué: Kovacic



Sasto, es muy bueno, pero también es verdad que se vendió bien.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ene 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Está bonito el partido, ¿no?



no sé, tengo a los críos y a la mujer dando por saco y estoy más pendiente de trolear por aquí


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ene 2022)

Aunque suene raro, yo siempre he pensado que Marcelo tenía condiciones para jugar de interior (no de extremo, de interior) cuando perdiera velocidad con la edad. Tiene un control del balón cojonudo y aun de lateral se nota que sabe jugar muy bien por dentro y entre líneas. 

Me imagino que no le habrá apetecido currárselo, una pena.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Ene 2022)

Jovic escapa a los estandares de mingafría


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Ene 2022)

Jovic...buen desmarque mal definicion...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Ene 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Está bonito el partido, ¿no?



Muy abierto, ambos llegan , mas el elche y ambos escopetas de feria


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

El jovic es malo e cojones
El Madrid debería afichar a dembele.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El jovic es malo e cojones
> El Madrid debería afichar a dembele.



El Madrit ya tiene a Bale en el banquillo


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El jovic es malo e cojones
> El Madrid debería afichar a dembele.



a Jovic le falta un pelo de velocidad,pero por lo menos hace lo que se supone que debe hace un delantero que es correr,tratar de desmarcarse y recibir en profundidad…

Benzema muy asociativo y tal pero no cuentes con el para eso.


----------



## Roedr (20 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> a Jovic le falta un pelo de velocidad,pero por lo menos hace lo que se supone que debe hace un delantero que es correr,tratar de desmarcarse y recibir en profundidad…
> 
> Benzema muy asociativo y tal pero no cuentes con el para eso.



Creo que Carletto se están pensando bancar a Benzema y poner a Jovic de titular por las razones que estás dando.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ene 2022)

Valverde debería reconvertirse a lateral lo antes posible. Si no sirve para estos partidos, que son el 75% de lo que se encuentra el Madrid delante, que pase el siguiente.

Y Jovic es más lento que el caballo del malo, Benzema parece Usain Bolt a su lado. Tiene sus virtudes, pero es tan diferente a Benzema que descoloca al equipo.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ene 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> @Edge2 , pásate por el hilo, que me da que en este partido te vas a descojonar


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Creo que Carletto se están pensando bancar a Benzema y poner a Jovic de titular por las razones que estás dando.



no digo que Jovic sea mejor que Benzema,lo que digo es que el Madrid deberia tener a uno mejor que esos dos…


----------



## fachacine (20 Ene 2022)

Joder Lucas Váter es un PAQUETE de dimensiones siderales


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El jovic es malo e cojones
> El Madrid debería afichar a dembele.



Ya no lo quereis? Pero si era mejor que mbappe


----------



## euromelon (20 Ene 2022)

Lucas vater puf que mierda es


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ene 2022)




----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Ene 2022)

Partido de contrastes: el pase milimetrico de Kroos a Vater contrasta con el lamentable centro de Vater a Fantomas, a la nada, a ningun lado....

Mmmm acabo de ver que esta por ahi Rodrygo deambulando, pense que era Asensio...a ver que hace...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ya no lo quereis? Pero si era mejor que mbappe



Sé de buena fuente que cuando juegan al FIFA juntos Dembélé gana siempre. Laporta dijo que Dembélé era mejor que Mbappé, pero nunca dijo que fuera al fútbol.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ene 2022)

Marcelo lo mismo es el tio con mas habilidad con la pelota de la plantilla,pero joder,es que pesado como un saco de patatas no se puede a este nivel,quien le ha visto y quien le ve…


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El jovic es malo e cojones
> El Madrid debería afichar a dembele.



Queda dembele libre en junio, saldria gratis


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ene 2022)

qué pena no tener al Marcelo de hace 30 kilos


----------



## HDR (20 Ene 2022)

Joder con Marcelo. Resurrección.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Ene 2022)

Los del Madrid fallan mas que un escopeta de feria, pero no de hoy, llevan tiempo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ene 2022)

Rodrygo es un paquete infumable, joder. Es peor que Asensio de aquí a Lima, y mira que Asensio es mediocre.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ene 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Partido de contrastes: el pase milimetrico de Kroos a Vater contrasta con el lamentable centro de Vater a Fantomas, a la nada, a ningun lado....
> 
> Mmmm acabo de ver que esta por ahi Rodrygo deambulando, pense que era Asensio...a ver que hace...



Rodrygoo es el mas oscurito


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Ene 2022)

Madre de dios el pelo chocho, idolo!!


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Marcelo lo mismo es el tio con mas habilidad con la pelota de la plantilla,pero joder,es que pesado como un saco de patatas no se puede a este nivel,quien le ha visto y quien le ve…



Precisamente como ya nadie esperamos nada de el se ha sacada esa jugada que se ha ido de dos....lastima que Rodrygo la haya pifiado, no volvera a hacer nada util hasta marzo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Joder me quedado sopa, que truño de partido dios.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Rodrygo es un paquete infumable, joder. Es peor que Asensio de aquí a Lima, y mira que Asensio es mediocre.



a mi el Rodry me parece una mierda igual que Ausencio, mucha técnica y poca sangre


----------



## Woden (20 Ene 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> teníamos uno mejor que no recuerdo por qué se fue, si fue por el calbo argelino, porque quería más pasta o qué: Kovacic



Por el calvo por qué sino


----------



## Xequinfumfa (20 Ene 2022)

Camavinga es un pepinazo de futbolista. Ya lo sabíamos, pero para que no se nos olvide.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Queda dembele libre en junio, saldria gratis



pues es de esos jugadores con los que si tienes suerte y los astros se alinean correctamente te puedes encontrar con un crack mundial,si no supone ruina es para pensarse una oferta…

y si no se alinean pues te comes otro caso hazard/bale…


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ene 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> a mi el Rodry me parece una mierda igual que Ausencio, mucha técnica y poca sangre



Mucha técnica? A Asensio le dejas sólo en la frontal del área y de 10 tiros te pone 11 en la escuadra. Rodrygo no sabe pegarle al balón, no me jodas.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (20 Ene 2022)

Por primera vez y sin que sirva de precedente...Asensio por Rodrygo en la segunda parte.


----------



## Hannibal (20 Ene 2022)

Si Marcelo está siendo de lo mejor hoy, se dice y no pasa nada.

El Madrid perdonando de todos los colores. Ya no es sólo fallar ocasiones claras, es que ocasiones aparentemente claras no son rematadas. Cuánto miedo a tirar a puerta, coño.


----------



## fachacine (20 Ene 2022)

Marcelo está para meterse a fútbol sala, que es donde empezó


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Por primera vez y sin que sirva de precedente...Asensio por Rodrygo en la segunda parte.



Asensio no esta en el banquillo, esta lesionado. Dificil que pueda jugar hoy


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ene 2022)

Quuien es la gitana de dazon? Insta? Es para un trabajo...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> pues es de esos jugadores con los que si tienes suerte y los astros se alinean correctamente te puedes encontrar con un crack mundial,si no supone ruina es para pensarse una oferta…
> 
> y si no se alinean pues te comes otro caso hazard/bale…




Joder si la carrera de bale en el Madrid hubiera sido sólo su primer contrato sería uno de los mejores jugadores de la historia del club.

Sacas a bale y aunque solo toque un balón crea más peligro que el Rodrygo ese y que ausencio.


Hazard y Marcelo en la misma banda es una oportunidad que no deberíamos dejar pasar para las risas joder.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Mucha técnica? A Asensio le dejas sólo en la frontal del área y de 10 tiros te pone 11 en la escuadra. Rodrygo no sabe pegarle al balón, no me jodas.



yo tambien empiezo a verle como sospechoso,es buen jugador pero creo que lo de crack le puede quedar bastante grande…


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Y este del gorro hostia tuesta drogado


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Quuien es la gitana de dazon? Insta? Es para un trabajo...



I love internet


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (20 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Mucha técnica? A Asensio le dejas sólo en la frontal del área y de 10 tiros te pone 11 en la escuadra. Rodrygo no sabe pegarle al balón, no me jodas.



Aun asi me quedo antes con Rodrygo que con Ausencio, me parece que aporta bastante mas al equipo en todos los sentidos. Y en menos tiempo se ha ganado mayor confianza.


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder me quedado sopa, que truño de partido dios.



Pues como siga el empate, hay prorroga y penaltys, preparate


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> I love internet



Menuda jaca, hoy en día sin plástico delantero ya no pasan la entrevista de periodistas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ene 2022)

Yo lo que me pregunto es por que se empeñan en llamar a la cadena “dazon” 

de verdad hay alguna manera donde a partir de dazn se pueda pronunciar dazon?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues como siga el empate, hay prorroga y penaltys, preparate



Entonces me pongo el del barcelona


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> I love internet



Lo mejor del partido


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Quuien es la gitana de dazon? Insta? Es para un trabajo...



Una pedorrilla que no sé cuantos futbolistas lleva ya...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (20 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> I love internet



Esta estaba en RMTV que de otra cosa no sabrán pero de sartenes son unos expertos.


----------



## Hannibal (20 Ene 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Esta estaba en RMTV que de otra cosa no sabrán pero de sartenes son unos expertos.



Hombre, es de Mediapro. Ya sabes, esa empresa de progre que lucha contra la sexualización de la mujer y la gordofobia


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Aun asi me quedo antes con Rodrygo que con Ausencio, me parece que aporta bastante mas al equipo en todos los sentidos. Y en menos tiempo se ha ganado mayor confianza.



Lo de "aporta al equipo en todos los sentidos" es frase de editorial de Relaño. ¿Qué aporta exactamente? Es un delantero del Madrid que lleva 3 goles en 57 partidos de liga, que se dice pronto.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ene 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Hombre, es de Mediapro. Ya sabes, esa empresa de progre que lucha contra la sexualización de la mujer y la gordofobia


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> I love internet




Todas estas no se cansan de las mismas fotos, fotos en la playa, yate y haciendo gimnasio, porque todos sabemos que las reducciones de estómago y aumentos de culo y tetas de consiguen en el gimnasio.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (20 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lo de "aporta al equipo en todos los sentidos" es frase de editorial de Relaño. ¿Qué aporta exactamente? Es un delantero del Madrid que lleva 3 goles en 57 partidos de liga, que se dice pronto.



Tiene mas desborde en ataque, y se sacrifica mas en defensa.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (20 Ene 2022)

A mi Asensio me parece una especie de Martin Vazquez, mucha clase pero demasiado intermitente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Jajajaja qué hijodefruta el jovic que malo es.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ene 2022)

Joder el jovij jajajajaja


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Tiene mas desborde en ataque, y se sacrifica mas en defensa.



Lucas Vázquez también.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Ene 2022)

Que alguien llame a Seur, que venga a por Jovic.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Calienta bale, sii joder siii y no soy troll, el puto amo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ene 2022)

Y después estuvo en Bein y presentaba los partidos de la liga española, pero chicharito la dejó tirada después de trincársela un par de años y se largó a EEUU.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajajaja qué hijodefruta el jovic que malo es.



ese remate no era facil,realmente ha hecho lo unico que podia (aunque apuntando mal)


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Calienta bale, sii joder siii y no soy troll, el puto amo.



Viendo lo que estamos viendo es lo poco que podemos hacer.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> A mi Asensio me parece una especie de Martin Vazquez, mucha clase pero demasiado intermitente.



Ahí te doy la razón, Rodrygo es igual de malo los 90 minutos del partido.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ene 2022)

Sale Beil


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y después estuvo en Bein y presentaba los partidos de la liga española, pero chicharito la dejó tirada después de trincársela un par de años y se largó a EEUU.




El Chicharito le metió el chicharro a media España el año que estuvo en Madrid.

Por cierto que buen rematador era el cabron, siempre que salía lo hacía bien.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ene 2022)

Cristiano Ronaldo se consuela de su ruptura con Lucía Villalón


Se llama Lucía Villalón (26 años) y trabaja como periodista y presentadora para el canal oficial del Real Madrid




www.republica.com


----------



## Hannibal (20 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Que alguien llame a Seur, que venga a por Jovic.



Te doy zanx por el chiste, pero hoy nos clasifica Jovic o en su defecto Bale


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Bale literalmente está andando y no calentando


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Sale Beil



Hay q dar minutos a las jovenes promesas


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ene 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Cristiano Ronaldo se consuela de su ruptura con Lucía Villalón
> 
> 
> Se llama Lucía Villalón (26 años) y trabaja como periodista y presentadora para el canal oficial del Real Madrid
> ...



Eso no quiere decir que sea puta, tio...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ene 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Cristiano Ronaldo se consuela de su ruptura con Lucía Villalón
> 
> 
> Se llama Lucía Villalón (26 años) y trabaja como periodista y presentadora para el canal oficial del Real Madrid
> ...



Sísí, la tipa lleva un carrerón brutal.


----------



## fachacine (20 Ene 2022)

Este que era un partido para que se reivindicara Rodrigo y está haciendo el mierda


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Ene 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Te doy zanx por el chiste, pero hoy nos clasifica Jovic o en su defecto Bale



Yo digo que Marcelo, hoy esta inspirado.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sísí, la tipa lleva un carrerón brutal.



Porque te crees que tiene esos hoyuelos en los mofletes? de tanto succionar.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bale literalmente está andando y no calentando



Es Golfista, de que vais?


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Eso no quiere decir que sea puta, tio...



ni él hetero


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Calienta el seboso belga, hoy la comedia está servida


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ene 2022)

A mi el unico jugador que me parece que tiene algo especial es Vinicius,el resto,que son mas o menos aseados no digo que no,me parecen todos perfectamente intercambiables si los dineros cuadran…


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ene 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> ni él hetero



Pues lo disimula muy bien el cabron...


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Calienta el seboso belga, hoy la comedia está servida



Parece un chiste: esto es un belga, un gales y un español....


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Ene 2022)

El mejor tiro del partido, Marcelo lateral, con la diestra.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A mi el unico jugador que me parece que tiene algo especial es Vinicius,el resto,que son mas o menos aseados no digo que no,me parecen todos perfectamente intercambiables si los dineros cuadran…



Camavinga tiene su aquel, no me jodas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Jajaja Marcelo pasa de bajar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ene 2022)

Pinta mal el partido.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Ene 2022)

Cada dia tengo mas claro que el Madrid a quien necesita es la down noruego


----------



## MarloStanfield (20 Ene 2022)

Me cago en la reputa madre del gordoharinas d jovic...ni un desmarque tira, le pesa mas el culo que a Isco... pero quien fichó a semejante fardo???


----------



## el ruinas II (20 Ene 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Este que era un partido para que se reivindicara Rodrigo y está haciendo el mierda



rodrygo esta haciendo meritos para ser un ausencio 2.0


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ene 2022)

Yo estos equipos de segunda al menos podian tener buena forma fisica, es que ya estan mataos...


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Camavinga tiene su aquel, no me jodas.



no se,no se…le mirare con atencion


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajaja Marcelo pasa de bajar



No pidas peras al olmo  joe el getafe ya gana 3-1 al granada


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ene 2022)

Ha sido tremendo, Marcelo la pierde, Marcelo no baja, Alaba sube, la roba, y se va p'alante, Marcelo no baja, el centro de Alaba es despejado, el Elche contraataca, Marcelo no baja, Alaba baja hasta llegar al balón después de haber hecho una subida de 100m, y Marcelo seguía sin bajar.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajaja Marcelo pasa de bajar



No bajaba en la primera parte ba a vajar en la segunda


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ene 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> rodrygo esta haciendo meritos para ser un ausencio 2.0



Se ha hecho 3 regates seguidos. Al menos pone interes


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Ene 2022)

Menos meterse con el mejor del Madrid hoy ehhhh


----------



## Hannibal (20 Ene 2022)

Ya sé que es algo propio del formato de la competición y que le ocurre a todos los equipos. Ayer en el Real Suciedad - Pateti pasó lo mismo aún yendo 2-0. Pero aún así no entiendo por qué el Madrid juega tan revolucionado y cuando llega arriba no mastican un poco más la jugada; el partido con más perdidas en la parte final del campo con mucha diferencia, y no creo que sea sólo porque haya muchos suplentes porque a Vini también le pasa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Camavinga es lo mejor del partido, a este equipo le quitas a Modric y menuda tela, hay que traer otro centrocampista el año que viene.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Camavinga es lo mejor del partido, a este equipo le quitas a Modric y menuda tela, hay que traer otro centrocampista el año que viene.



A ti es que los mamadous te tiran mucho...


----------



## Hannibal (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Camavinga es lo mejor del partido, a este equipo le quitas a Modric y menuda tela, hay que traer otro centrocampista el año que viene.



Según Sison ya está firmado otro Mamadu del Ajax. Se llama Ryan Gravenberch, y además su agente es el pizzero









El Real Madrid podría fichar a la joven promesa del Ajax para reforzar su medular


El club blanco descarta a Pogba, pero habría empezado a negociar con Raiola por otro centrocampista




www.bernabeudigital.com


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ene 2022)

Camaminga is down...


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Camaminga is down...



Al final van a entrar casemiro y modric


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ene 2022)

tremendo partidazo ¡qué tensión! qué emoción!

por cierto, que me acabo de enterar de que la otrora musa pajillera Alizee tiene una hija de 15 años 



Spoiler


----------



## petro6 (20 Ene 2022)

No marcamos me cago en Dios.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Es un partido para Isco...y hazard...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (20 Ene 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Según Sison ya está firmado otro Mamadu del Ajax. Se llama Ryan Gravenberch, y además su agente es el pizzero
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me gustaría que viniese jalan solo por tener un blanco en el equipo. un toque de nocolor


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ene 2022)

No jodas…un semi amistoso y vas y quitas a los dos que mas necesitan minutos…


----------



## Hannibal (20 Ene 2022)

Acaba con la CKM jajajaja mecagoento


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ene 2022)

de vez en cuando echo un ojete al partido y digo, coño, qué bien estamos atacando, luego me acuerdo de que hoy vamos de azul


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es un partido para Isco...y hazard...



Y que bale lo remate  tu quieres que eliminen al madrid


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ene 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> me gustaría que viniese jalan solo por tener un blanco en el equipo. un toque de nocolor



no seras un supremacista de esos


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ene 2022)

Al menos me queda como conclusión que a estos paquetes en el Bernabéu les deberíamos meter 5 el domingo.


----------



## Hannibal (20 Ene 2022)

Manda huevos que tenga que ser Casemiro el que se atreva a tirar desde fuera.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Según Sison ya está firmado otro Mamadu del Ajax. Se llama Ryan Gravenberch, y además su agente es el pizzero
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nada nada, Pogba y mbappe son los que vienen el año que viene esta cantado.

Y si acaso fichan un defensa.

El rubio al City o a Múnich.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ene 2022)

Kross enloquece...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Jajajaja qué entra Isco de verdad no me jodas.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Ene 2022)

Jugadones de Vinicius y de postre tarjeta inexistente para Kroos


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Ene 2022)

Madre de Dios, que buenos arbitros.


----------



## Hannibal (20 Ene 2022)

Jovic por Isco?


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ene 2022)

es lo que digo siempre,que los arbitros ven a un jugador que se cae y le dan al silbato instantaneamente,como si fuese un protocolo a seguir…normal que kroos pierda los papeles.


----------



## fachacine (20 Ene 2022)

Yo no entiendo qué cojones está haciendo con los cambios Carletto, no entiendo nada


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajajaja qué entra Isco de verdad no me jodas.



Mas que jovic, seguro que hara


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (20 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Mas que jovic, seguro que hara



la croqueta furiosa

en que tiempo estamos?


----------



## Suprimo (20 Ene 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Yo no entiendo qué cojones está haciendo con los cambios Carletto, no entiendo nada



Pues huele a prorroga


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ene 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Jovic por Isco?


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> la croqueta furiosa
> 
> en que tiempo estamos?



Mas que hazard y bale juntos, ha entrenado isco, es lo que hay


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ene 2022)

Menudo remate de Vini...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ene 2022)

Marcelo el mejor, y además de largo.

Desde Wanderley Luxemburgo no se veía algo tan demigrante.


----------



## Hannibal (20 Ene 2022)

Es mejor perder a que pasemos por un gol de Isco. Mañana veríamos portadas de isco balón de oro, renovación ya, y nos lo comemos 4 años más


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ene 2022)

Se nota mucho que pasamos de la copa.


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pues huele a prorroga



Y penaltys si me apuras


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ene 2022)

Empiezan los desvanecimientos en el Elche...


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ene 2022)

Getafe 4 a 2 del granaá. Suena michel...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ene 2022)

El entrenador del Elche debe ser un muñeco de esos del parque de atracciones que mueven los brazos y los ojos y tal. Debían estar atacando con 5 por la banda de Marcelo desde el minuto 2 y 30 segundos y todavía no se ha enterado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Venga coño saca al bale hostias.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Se nota mucho que pasamos de la copa.



En posessió esta segunda parte, el Madrit arrasa


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Empiezan los desvanecimientos en el Elche...



El elche la ultima vez que gano al madrid en liga fue en 1978  y en copa del rey, en el unico enfrentamiento que hubo gano la eliminatoria el madrid a ida y vuelta, ganando un partido y empatando el otro en 1989, ha llovido en todo


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ene 2022)

uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy jajajajaa casi casi..


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> En posessió esta segunda parte, el Madrit arrasa



tampoco tanto van 59 % real madrid a 41 el elche


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Venga coño saca al bale hostias.



Y marca en la prorroga, apuestas?


----------



## euromelon (20 Ene 2022)

Lo de meter a Isco es para echarlo a carleto


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (20 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> tampoco tanto van 59 % real madrid a 41 el elche



Eso es la estadística de todo el partido, el Elche parece más de baloncesto


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

El jugador con más seguidores en Instagram del Madrid es bale, el segundo tiene la mitad de seguidores, creo que era Benzema.


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Venga coño saca al bale hostias.



jajajaja se ha sentado bale en el banquillo y ancelotti ha puesto a calentar a ceballos


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ene 2022)

Yo me hacía ahora la autocanasta de Saporta para evitar la prórroga.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Ene 2022)

Si alguien echaba de menos a Zidane, hoy no se puede quejar...


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Si alguien echaba de menos a Zidane, hoy no se puede quejar...



Bueno, tampoco se puede pedir tanto al madrid, viene de jugar un clasico y ganar al barcelona, y luego una final de supercopa contra el bilbao exigente, un viaje de arabia a elche, no son cyborg los jugadores


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ene 2022)

Jajajaja va a meter a Ceballos y a Hazard y ha sentado a Bale.

Este hombre es más troll que obiwanchernobil.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Siii joder sii entra el seboso belga!!! Sin delanteros joder siiii!!!


----------



## euromelon (20 Ene 2022)

Panzard y Cevallos es que vamos


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ene 2022)

Ancelotti haciendo el mongolico con la mascarilla,y encima mal puesta…si ya digo que este tio es un politico.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

A la linier se la ha echo el papo agua hablando con Marcelo.


----------



## HDR (20 Ene 2022)

Qué asco me dan estos partidos de chupitos


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A la linier se la ha echo el pago agua hablando con Marcelo.



jajajajaja iba a decir lo mismo, marcelo ligando con la tia, pues muy limpita se la ve


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ancelotti haciendo el mongolico con la mascarilla,y encima mal puesta…si ya digo que este tio es un politico.



Ancelotti es un pacoabuelo de toda la vida. Como tiene acento, porte y pelazo nos engaña a todos un poco, pero es que los pacoabuelos italianos deben ser todos así.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Vamos hostia!!! Pasadle la bola al seboso!!! Diosssss el mago del balón está en el césped!!!!


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

Todavia al madrid le queda por hacer un cambio en la prorroga, me gustan los cambios, cualquiera antes que bale


----------



## euromelon (20 Ene 2022)

A ver si perdemos con penaltis fallados por vater e Isco


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ene 2022)

Que malos son los arbitros,si el del elche ya solo estaba pensando cuando caerse…


----------



## Chichimango (20 Ene 2022)

Ves a Isco, Marcelo y Lucas juntos y te parece estar viendo al Madrid de veteranos, joder.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ene 2022)

desde mi intachable heterosecsualidac digo que yo me follaba a Lunin


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ene 2022)

otia si no esta curtuá...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Joder menudas skills nos está regalando el hazard!!!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ene 2022)

Lo de lunin ha sido una parada descomunal? Esta gentuza de dazon no repite nada y me quedo con la duda…


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder menudas skills nos está regalando el hazard!!!!



Quien tuvo, retuvo


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder menudas skills nos está regalando el hazard!!!!



man,relajate,que estas a un paso del punto de no retorno


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ene 2022)

Vinicius se va a morir como lo sigamos explotando así. Minuto 97 y sigue esprintando a por todo.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ene 2022)

"se ha producido un error al reproducir este contenido"

POR FIN, me voy a cenar. Taluecs


----------



## Suprimo (20 Ene 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> "se ha producido un error al reproducir este contenido"
> 
> POR FIN, me voy a cenar. Taluecs











Regarder Elche Real Madrid streaming live Elche vs Real Madrid streaming direct


Regarder Elche Real Madrid Streaming HD Voir Elche vs Real Madrid Live direct Elche vs Real Madrid liens streaming pour regarder le match



www.fcstream.cc


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> "se ha producido un error al reproducir este contenido"
> 
> POR FIN, me voy a cenar. Taluecs



Te vas a perder los penaltys


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ene 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> "se ha producido un error al reproducir este contenido"
> 
> POR FIN, me voy a cenar. Taluecs



Con esa flojera nunca vas a ser digno de Lunin.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ene 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOL del aleti....Femenino


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Menudas arrancadas de hazard, es un pura sangre desbocado!!!!!!


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ene 2022)

Vini piscinas...


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOL del aleti....Femenino



Lo que no hicieron los chicos, lo van a hacer las chicas, final supercopa femenina barcelona atletico madrid


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ene 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Regarder Elche Real Madrid streaming live Elche vs Real Madrid streaming direct
> 
> 
> Regarder Elche Real Madrid Streaming HD Voir Elche vs Real Madrid Live direct Elche vs Real Madrid liens streaming pour regarder le match
> ...



lo estoy veyendo por el dzn de mis biehos, pero graçies


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Isco la pierde, Marcelo agujero, hazard mirando...


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ene 2022)

Roja jajajajaja


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ene 2022)

Joder marcelo


----------



## Suprimo (20 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Te vas a perder los penaltys



No creo que sea casualidac que empiece el Barsa a las 21:30


----------



## Señor Moscoso (20 Ene 2022)

Solo habia una posibilidad de perder el partido... la caga paquetisco y marcelo que no gana ni a su abuela muerta en carrera pues roja


----------



## Hannibal (20 Ene 2022)

Expulsión a Marcelo pero por culpa de Isco, por perderla de forma absurda. Veremos si hay revisión...


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ene 2022)

Con un arbitro tan malo se intuia la roja desde que se cayo al suelo el del elche…


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Joder marcelo



la madre que lo pario y gol del elche


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ene 2022)

Si es que se ha visto desde el principio que el madrí no estaba.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Ene 2022)

La ha cagado Marcelo, hoy ha jugado mvchos minutos y pasa lo que pasa...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Jajajajajaja no pasa nada joder!!! Ahora doblete de hazard y arreglado!!!!!


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ene 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ene 2022)




----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ene 2022)

Pues nada,adios al torneo de la galleta este


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOL del aleti....Femenino



Por cierto me has recorado el hilo que abriste para dar visibilidad a los equipos mindudndis de la lig...no lo encuentro, tienes enlace?


----------



## JimTonic (20 Ene 2022)

gol del elche, menos mal, a ver si eliminan al madrid ya


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ene 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Solo habia una posibilidad de perder el partido... la caga paquetisco y marcelo que no gana ni a su abuela muerta en carrera pues roja



Lo de Isco que no ha dejado salir el balón a corner es para matarlo.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ene 2022)

SAlta la sorpresa, dice el juntaletras de dzn     
la sorpresa es que no nos hayan marcao antes


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ene 2022)

El formato de copa es muy bonito pero los grandes pasan de complicarse la vida.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (20 Ene 2022)

Nosotros somos mas de supercopa, que es super y vamos a vender camisetas a los moros


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Solo tenemos centrocampistas debe salir bale


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ene 2022)

E


Tubiegah dijo:


> SAlta la sorpresa, dice el juntaletras de dzn
> la sorpresa es que no nos hayan marcao antes



s el que retransmite al pateti en la cope. No se le puede pedir más.


----------



## Chichimango (20 Ene 2022)

Isco hace el gilipollas, Lucas Vázquez que pasaba por allí, Marcelo canta el gori-gori... 

Vaya tropa.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Ene 2022)

Vaya golazo de Cebollas


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Ene 2022)

Sin un BUEN delantero no se puede ganar


----------



## Suprimo (20 Ene 2022)

Me cago en la estampa de Calbopez


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ene 2022)

Me parece cojonudo. Lo único que nos vamos a cansar buscando empatar esta mierda, pero por lo menos nos ahorramos 90 minutos contra un equipo ya buenillo en la siguiente ronda.


----------



## hartman (20 Ene 2022)

esta copa es demibetiwenodemiarma y lo sabeis.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Ene 2022)

Como se tiro el del Elche, no fue falta.


----------



## fachacine (20 Ene 2022)

Es para tirar a la puta calle a Anceloti esta misma noche, y a 5 ó 6 jugadores y jugar con canteranos, es la enésima vergüenza en Copa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Nos vamos con vosotros.


----------



## euromelon (20 Ene 2022)

No poner a bale sería de subnormales


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ene 2022)

El floro va a pedales.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Me parece cojonudo. Lo único que nos vamos a cansar buscando empatar esta mierda, pero por lo menos nos ahorramos 90 minutos contra un equipo ya buenillo en la siguiente ronda.



Y tambien se ahorran que les tiren un palo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Ene 2022)

Quien es el arbitro que es tan pesimo?


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El floro va a pedales.



Como siempre


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (20 Ene 2022)

Vaya robazo, a ver si por lo menos no hay mal que por bien no venga y no vuelven a jugar Marcelo e Isco.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Joder!!!! Pero pasadle el balón a hazard hombre!!!!


----------



## euromelon (20 Ene 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Vaya robazo, a ver si por lo menos no hay mal que por bien no venga y no vuelven a jugar Marcelo e Isco.



Ni panzard


----------



## Chichimango (20 Ene 2022)

Nos podíamos haber ahorrado la prórroga, que a lo tonto Modric y Casemiro se van a chupar 50 minutos, y ahora encima jugando con diez...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Como siempre



Pero lo de hoy es brutal. No sé cuantas veces me ha petado ya.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ene 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Vaya robazo, a ver si por lo menos no hay mal que por bien no venga y no vuelven a jugar Marcelo e Isco.



Es que no deberían volver a jugar. Hay que hacer un Menguele.


----------



## Narwhal (20 Ene 2022)

Otro ROBO más. Anda y que se metan el chupito este por el culo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ene 2022)

Empata el madrí. ISCO.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ene 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Por cierto me has recorado el hilo que abriste para dar visibilidad a los equipos mindudndis de la lig...no lo encuentro, tienes enlace?



Fue @artemis https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...ao-valencia-alaves-ect.1199369/#post-25369115


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

Goooooooooooooooool de isco tomaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, a mamarla


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ene 2022)

REPITO: GOL DE ISCO.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ene 2022)

Isco 2035 todos a mamar


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Ene 2022)

Son unos negados de cara a porteria, madre mia.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ene 2022)

Joder que churro…gol!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ene 2022)

POR SI NO SE HA ENTENDIDO BIEN: GOL DE ISCO. NO HE BEBIDO.


----------



## petro6 (20 Ene 2022)

No falla, partido que saca a BIG MACelo, tiro al pie.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Sii joder siiii Isco el niño prodigio!!! Renovación!!!!! 5 años más!!! 12 millones limpios!!!


----------



## JimTonic (20 Ene 2022)

joder joder


pero que los eliminen ya


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Joder que churro…gol!!



Todos valen igual


----------



## euromelon (20 Ene 2022)

Gol de rebote de la albondiga


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOL del aleti....Femenino



Por cierto me has recorado el hilo que abriste par


Edge2 dijo:


> Fue @artemis Deportes - Hilo para dar visibilidad a los equipos mindundis de la liga (Español, Betis, Villareal, Sevilla, Granada, Eibar, Bilbao, Valencia, Alaves, ect)



Ah claro, por eso no lo puedo ver...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ene 2022)

Que cosa más demigrante de partido, joder. No hay una ley o algo con pena de cárcel para estas cosas?


----------



## hartman (20 Ene 2022)

lol de vizco.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Ene 2022)

Mira que son malos los comentaristas de DAZN, pero escuchar a Karanka parece que estuvieras escuchando un documental de la 2, que sopor.


----------



## JimTonic (20 Ene 2022)

y encima isco joder no isco, marcar goles justo cuando no debes, con lo bien que lo habias hecho al no dejar salir el balon al corner


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ene 2022)

POR SI NO SE HA ENTENDIDO BIEN: GOL DE ISCO. NO HE BEBIDO.


Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sii joder siiii Isco el niño prodigio!!! Renovación!!!!! 5 años más!!! 12 millones limpios!!!



Es nuestro Riqui. #Iscorenovación


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Mira que son malos los comentaristas de DAZN, pero escuchar a Karanka parece que estuvieras escuchando un documental de la 2, que sopor.



Oye, un respeto para los documentales de las 2.


----------



## Chichimango (20 Ene 2022)

Golazo de Bad Gateway!


----------



## Suprimo (20 Ene 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ene 2022)

el gol de la almóndiga me ha petao el floroc


----------



## Hannibal (20 Ene 2022)

Mierd,a Isco


Hannibal dijo:


> Es mejor perder a que pasemos por un gol de Isco. Mañana veríamos portadas de isco balón de oro, renovación ya, y nos lo comemos 4 años más



Mierda


----------



## petro6 (20 Ene 2022)

TortuguIsco intenta hacer la de Maradona en cada jugada. Madre de Diosssss


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Desde que ha salido hazard el partido ha cambiado.
Hazard se ha echado el equipo a la espalda.


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

GOooooooooooooool de hazard, a mamaarlaaaaa


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ene 2022)

Gol de jazard jajajaja iros a cagar...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Siiiiii el dios hazard!!!!! Balón de oro y renovación yaaaaaa!! 5 años más de contrato!!!!


----------



## petro6 (20 Ene 2022)

A Isco cada vez le llega el culo más cerca del suelo. Me recuerda a los enanos toreros.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ene 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOFREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ene 2022)

Fuera de coñas, no entiendo porque rajáis tanto de Cebollas. A día de hoy, mucho más oficio en el medio que Camavinga y Valverde juntos.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (20 Ene 2022)

Putin nos ha nukeado ya y esto es el purgatorio


----------



## petro6 (20 Ene 2022)

Gaaaaaaaaaaaaal. A mamarla culerdos¡¡

jajajajajajaja


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Desde que ha salido hazard el partido ha cambiado.
> Hazard se ha echado el equipo a la espalda.



Yo diria a la panza


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ene 2022)

Gol de Hazard!! Al pobre Obi le van a matar a disgustos


----------



## Suprimo (20 Ene 2022)

Gol del panzas


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ene 2022)

Arregla el foro imbecil


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Que cosa más demigrante de partido, joder. No hay una ley o algo con pena de cárcel para estas cosas?



Está feo autocitarse, pero no tengo nada más que añadir.


----------



## Roedr (20 Ene 2022)

Isco&Panzard. Esto es un plan culerdo para hundirnos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Ene 2022)

LAS ALBONDIGASSSSSSSSSSS, hoy doble racion de cheese burguer.


----------



## Chichimango (20 Ene 2022)

Panzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## euromelon (20 Ene 2022)

Los dos desechos marcan gol solo falta gol de vater lo peor que podría pasar


----------



## fachacine (20 Ene 2022)

Los dos arteroescleróticos han marcado, de coña. Y menos mal que han expulsado a Marcelo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Ene 2022)

wow el que hubiera apostado por goles de isco y hazzard sera millonario


----------



## tralara (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajajajajaja no pasa nada joder!!! Ahora doblete de hazard y arreglado!!!!!



La madre que me parió


----------



## HDR (20 Ene 2022)

Ancelotti es capaz de recuperar a Hazard. Está loco.


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

Se juega mejor con 10 que con 11 jugadores


----------



## JimTonic (20 Ene 2022)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

El Elche no merece pasar si te ganan hazard, Marcelo, Isco, váter y jovic.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ene 2022)

vini a 3 km/h


----------



## Suprimo (20 Ene 2022)

Esta noche toca cena a tope de grasuza


----------



## Hannibal (20 Ene 2022)

Jajajajajajaja goleadores del Madrid hoy:


----------



## petro6 (20 Ene 2022)

Si marcara Bale a medio radio Marca le explota la cabeza.


----------



## el ruinas II (20 Ene 2022)

mierda, nos vamos a clasificar....


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ene 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Hannibal (20 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Fuera de coñas, no entiendo porque rajáis tanto de Cebollas. A día de hoy, mucho más oficio en el medio que Camavinga y Valverde juntos.



Correcto; hizo unos juegos muy muy buenos hasta que un hdlgp se lo cepilló.
La jugada del gol de Isco la empieza y la acaba él; Isco sólo desvía su disparo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Jajajajaj amaño!!!!!


----------



## euromelon (20 Ene 2022)

Los dos desechos marcan gol solo falta gol de vater lo peor que podría psa


----------



## Suprimo (20 Ene 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Si marcara Bale a medio radio Marca le explota la cabeza.



Primero tendría que jugar


----------



## seven up (20 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Isco&Panzard. Esto es un plan culerdo para hundirnos.



No, el plan perfecto para quitarlos de encima. A lo mejor por el Panzar recuperamos algo del pastón que costó.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ene 2022)

Oye,no era tan malo el arbitro


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Ene 2022)

Puff esta Pedretrol frotandose las manos, hoy hay tomate


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ene 2022)

Si se ha tirado el lucas, pero que mierda es esta...


----------



## petro6 (20 Ene 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Primero tendría que jugar



Por eso la conservan.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Joder eso no es falta le ha quitado el gol al elchelas cosas como son.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Ene 2022)

UM memorias de PEPE en elche


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ene 2022)

Lo mejor del partido: Marcelo sancionado el sábado, no fuera a tentar al abuelo ponerlo en un partido de verdad.


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Primero tendría que jugar



Ya lo decia yo, mejor que saliera hazard e isco, que bale  

termino el partido el madrid a cuartos

Y vamos todos al hilo del barcelona a reirnos un rato, bilbao barza


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder eso no es falta le ha quitado el gol al elchelas cosas como son.



a mi me ha parecido faltita…pero es que lo de Marcelo tambien me parecio faltita y expulsioncita…


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

Gooooooool del bilbaooo


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (20 Ene 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Vaya robazo, a ver si por lo menos no hay mal que por bien no venga y no vuelven a jugar Marcelo e Isco.



Al final ha sido peor el remedio que la enfermedad


----------



## petro6 (20 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lo mejor del partido: Marcelo sancionado el sábado, no fuera a tentar al abuelo ponerlo en un partido de verdad.



Gracias a Dios. Ya se podía haber ido con la cabra de Camas a tomar por culo,ostia,que cruz.


----------



## IVNP71 (20 Ene 2022)

Hala Madrid! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## petro6 (20 Ene 2022)

Y ahora a reirnos del Barcedrogas..jajaja


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Jojojo acabo de cambiar y ya está el Catalonia recibiendo.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Si se ha tirado el lucas, pero que mierda es esta...



Se supone que le tienes que dar ventaja al Elche


----------



## HDR (20 Ene 2022)

Termina el partido del Madrid con victoria e inmediatamente le clavan el primero al farsa en el comienzo del suyo.

Como ha de ser.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Ene 2022)

Jajaja y gol del atletic al barcelona vaya temporadita mas divertida para el madridismo de trinchera


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Ene 2022)

Vamos foreros, al hilo del Barcelona, a reirnos de los culerdos.


Edito: PERO SI YA VAN PALMANDO LOS DEL BARÇA


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Gooooooool del bilbaooo


----------



## Hannibal (20 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Gooooooool del bilbaooo



Jajjaja la noche mejora por momentos; hoy no ceno. No es broma, creo que no ceno porque estoy gozándolo como hace mucho tiempo.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (20 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> a mi me ha parecido faltita…pero es que lo de Marcelo tambien me parecio faltita y expulsioncita…



Lo de Marcelo no es ni falta inventada, es un tío que pasaba a medio metro y se ha tirado porque le ha salido de los huevos.


----------



## JimTonic (20 Ene 2022)

en que canal ponen el del barca, que me pongo el puro


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Ene 2022)

Telecinco


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> en que canal ponen el del barca, que me pongo el puro



Telechenko


----------



## el ruinas II (20 Ene 2022)

la verdad es que era preferible que nos eliminaran ya de esta mierda de competicion, pero ver espumar por la boca a culerdas y pateticos siempre es un placer


----------



## JimTonic (20 Ene 2022)

me he confundido, me he pasado 10 minutos viendo una granja de cerdos en el canal de national geograpfih, hasta que me he dado cuenta que no llevaban camiseta y el campo era demasiado pequeño


----------



## JimTonic (20 Ene 2022)

ese negro con coletas que corria a lo figo por la banda derecha no tiene mucha pinta de gudari


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ene 2022)

Jordi Alba ha hecho un Marcelo guapo, guapo en el gol del Athletic. Si Williams se saca una pistola y le pega un tiro en la cabeza lo mata menos.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (20 Ene 2022)

joder me voy de la ofi y comienzan las risas que hijos de puta sois. bueno al meons me queda el hilo del barcelona en directo


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (20 Ene 2022)

A ver si por lo menos nos toca Mallorca, Rayo o Cádiz que no nos desgastemos mucho, aunque viendo lo de hoy...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ene 2022)

El Williams Jr. con la edad que tiene es bastante tirando a muy interesante.

Y aunque no vaya a pasar, Muniaín hace un par de temporadas ya que está para metas más altas.


----------



## Hannibal (20 Ene 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> A ver si por lo menos nos toca Mallorca, Rayo o Cádiz que no nos desgastemos mucho, aunque viendo lo de hoy...



Lo de hoy ya lo avisé el domingo cuando ganaron al Villarreal. Eso sí, cuando juguemos contra ellos en el Bernabéu espero que se sufra bastante menos.


----------



## vurvujo (20 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Se juega mejor con 10 que con 11 jugadores



Me da pena decirlo, pero parece que se jugó mejor sin Marcelo y eso que hoy lo hizo aceptable.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ene 2022)

La cláusula del Williams ese, por favor.


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

*Si se motivaran igual en todos los partidos no pelearian por no bajar a segunda*


----------



## road runner (20 Ene 2022)

Hay tradiciones que deben honrarse.
Hoy fue buen día para hacerlo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> La cláusula del Williams ese, por favor.



Otro nigro


----------



## pepitoburbujas (20 Ene 2022)

Pues está bien pasar de ronda, hombre. Pero lo mejor han sido los goles de Isco y Hazard. A ver si aparece un comprador.

Isco ha perdido el balón que propició la jugada del gol del elche. Con todo, todavía estaba jugando algo para lo que es él.

Hazard parecía literalmente que llevase botas y espinilleras de plomo. Todo el rato al trote cochinero, recién salido al campo, contemplando como el contrario pasa al lado sin inmutarse ni presionar lo más mínimo.

Ya digo, si se consigue que salgan alguno ahora en enero, habrá sido más valioso que pasar la eliminatoria. Pero dudo que caiga esa breva. De todas formas, mejor que jueguen aunque den vergüenza ajena que no tenerlos en la grada como hacen con Dembélé.

Coincido que Ceballos puede ser aprovechable para segundas partes o partidos de este estilo. Hay que sumarlo al grupo.

Por último, el Elche me pareció un equipo bien organizado, peleón, que hace faltas tácticas con habilidad suficiente como para no llevarse la tarjeta, protestón, etc. Una mosca cojonera. Sí que ha cambiado.


Ah, y Jovic ha vuelto a desaprovechar otra oportunidad. Venta a la menor ocasión que se presente.


----------



## road runner (20 Ene 2022)

Jaland más cerca.
Raiola está ingresado en la UCI, según 'Bild'


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ene 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Por último, el Elche me pareció un equipo bien organizado, peleón, que hace faltas tácticas con habilidad suficiente como para no llevarse la tarjeta, protestón, etc. Una mosca cojonera. Sí que ha cambiado.



Pues a mí me ha parecido una banda de paquetes de cuidado, protegida por un árbitro casero a más no poder hasta el último minuto.


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Ene 2022)

Esto ha sido roja... y con el VAR.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ene 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Esto ha sido roja... y con el VAR.



Deja deja, que ya da igual y sancionado está mejor.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (20 Ene 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Esto ha sido roja... y con el VAR.



Y no te olvides de la amarilla a Kroos, que ni le toca


----------



## pepitoburbujas (20 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Pues a mí me ha parecido una banda de paquetes de cuidado, protegida por un árbitro casero a más no poder hasta el último minuto.



Sí, pero unos paquetes bien organizados, peleones, protestones...la consigna en algunos equipos es protestarlo todo, que algo cae.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Ene 2022)

Gol de Borja mayoral


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (20 Ene 2022)

Da penilla el árbitro preguntando si es dentro del área porque ya no sabía qué inventarse.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (20 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Gol de Borja mayoral



Y de señor.


----------



## Hannibal (20 Ene 2022)

¿Soy el único que ve fuera de juego en el segundo del Farsa?
Pero bueno, si aún veremos gente diciendo que el gol anulado al Elche era legal, mucho menos veremos a nadie poner en duda esto...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (21 Ene 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿Soy el único que ve fuera de juego en el segundo del Farsa?
> Pero bueno, si aún veremos gente diciendo que el gol anulado al Elche era legal, mucho menos veremos a nadie poner en duda esto...



Yo no he visto nada pero la verdad es que he visto tan claro que no era que ni me he fijado.


----------



## _Suso_ (21 Ene 2022)

El barza, hoy nuevo punto de inflexión, han perdido como siempre pero creo que en posesión han ganado o algo según dirá Xavi


----------



## Edu.R (21 Ene 2022)

Bueno, pues estamos en enero y el Barcelona aspira a hacer top-4 en Liga. Y ya.

La sensación que tengo es que llega un momento que después de tanta colleja, como que ya "no duele", ¿no? 

En fin, más GOSTOSIDAD para la buchaca. Que pena que esto no vaya a repetirse otro año, hay que seguir paladeando. TANTO ESCUPIR PARA ARRIBA, pues ahora toca mojarse.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (21 Ene 2022)

Van a por el sextete moral, primero ganan moralmente la champions, luego la supercopa, falta la uefa, la liga y el gamper


----------



## Hermericus (21 Ene 2022)

Creo que este año hacemos doblete. Triplete, contando supercopa. Y en Champions, ya veremos.... el año pasado con peor equipo llegamos a semis y nos eliminó el campeón.

A ver quien nos toca en Copa en cuartos, sigue siendo partido unico. La verdad, este sistema de Copa da muchas opciones a equipos segundones.


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2022)

*Ocho equipos en un sorteo puro... y todos contra el Real Madrid*

Sólo Cádiz y Rayo Vallecano no saben lo que es ganar este torneo entre los clasificados para cuartos de final


----------



## IVNP71 (21 Ene 2022)

Sin el patético ni el farsa en copa del rey ya va siendo hora que el Madrid llegue a la final y consiga la copa que creo que desde el 2014 no la levantamos si mal no recuerdo y fue precisamente ante el eterno rival en Mestalla.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## fred (21 Ene 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Creo que este año hacemos doblete. Triplete, contando supercopa. Y en Champions, ya veremos.... el año pasado con peor equipo llegamos a semis y nos eliminó el campeón.
> 
> A ver quien nos toca en Copa en cuartos, sigue siendo partido unico. La verdad, este sistema de Copa da muchas opciones a equipos segundones.



El partido de cuartos es una trampa total sin los 4 brasileiros ni Valverde.


----------



## IVNP71 (21 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Ocho equipos en un sorteo puro... y todos contra el Real Madrid*
> 
> Sólo Cádiz y Rayo Vallecano no saben lo que es ganar este torneo entre los clasificados para cuartos de final



Es a doble partido ahora, no?
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## fred (21 Ene 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Es a doble partido ahora, no?
> Pozdrawiam.



No,y como he puesto antes sin los internacionales sudamericanos,otra genialidad del calendario.


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2022)

fred dijo:


> No,y como he puesto antes sin los internacionales sudamericanos,otra genialidad del calendario.



Exacto es a partido unico tmb cuartos de final y el madrid se queda sin sudamericanos, menos mal q isco y hazard esta finos de cara al gol


----------



## Edu.R (21 Ene 2022)




----------



## IVNP71 (21 Ene 2022)

Pero en semis sería a doble partido, no? O tampoco? 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Ene 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Pero en semis sería a doble partido, no? O tampoco?
> Pozdrawiam.



Solo semis.

Los cuartos son a partido único. Te puede tocar el Mallorca en el Bernabeu o jugar en San Mamés o en el Villamarín.


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2022)




----------



## qbit (21 Ene 2022)

Un golpe “histórico” a los piratas del fútbol


Una sentencia autoriza a LaLiga a pedir el bloqueo inmediato de retransmisiones ilegales sin necesidad de autorización judicial. La decisión, estiman en la organización deportiva, acortará el tiempo entre la detección y la retirada de las señales piratas




elpais.com





Eso de que han perdido chorrocientos millones es falso, pues los que vemos los partidos piratas no tenemos la intención de pagar por ellos. Es el mismo falso razonamiento que el de las empresas discográficas.

Esa sentencia judicial es inmoral e inconstitucional y se debe recurrir. Ya veo que todo avanza hacia una dictadura pisoteando los derechos cuando no les interesa a los poderosos.

En mi caso, si en algún momento no puedo ver fútbol pirata pues no lo veré, y como yo muchos.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Es la diferencia. Hazard no pinta mucho, pero en un determinado momento puede hacer algo. Perfil bajo y a correr.

Dembelé lo mismo, pero le pones verde públicamente.

El estilo.


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es la diferencia. Hazard no pinta mucho, pero en un determinado momento puede hacer algo. Perfil bajo y a correr.
> 
> Dembelé lo mismo, pero le pones verde públicamente.
> 
> El estilo.



Y los valors


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (21 Ene 2022)

Con Koeman esta temporada 13 partidos, 5 ganados, 3 empatados, 5 perdidos.

Con Xavi 13 partidos, 5 ganados, 4 empatados, 4 perdidos.

Es una mejora notable, prácticamente sobresaliente.


----------



## 11kjuan (21 Ene 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Un golpe “histórico” a los piratas del fútbol
> 
> 
> Una sentencia autoriza a LaLiga a pedir el bloqueo inmediato de retransmisiones ilegales sin necesidad de autorización judicial. La decisión, estiman en la organización deportiva, acortará el tiempo entre la detección y la retirada de las señales piratas
> ...



Yo me los veo en diferido en buena calidad. Total yo a partir de octubre echo la cortina a partir de las 8 de la tarde


----------



## Harkkonen (21 Ene 2022)

fred dijo:


> El partido de cuartos es una trampa total sin los 4 brasileiros ni Valverde.



Camavinga, Modric, Kroos

Bale, Benzema, Hazard


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 Ene 2022)

[/QUOTE]


Harkkonen dijo:


> Camavinga, Modric, Kroos
> 
> Bale, Benzema, Hazard




quítale a bale y pon a ausencio y ese será el equipo que saque el viejo.


----------



## Roedr (21 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Exacto es a partido unico tmb cuartos de final y el madrid se queda sin sudamericanos, menos mal q isco y hazard esta finos de cara al gol



jaja


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ene 2022)

Pues la hoja de ruta está clara, la liga salvo ecatombe está ganada, así que el Madrid pase lo que pase salva la temporada con nota.

La copa del rey con tres buenos partidos es asequible, pero la importancia que se le preste viene determinada por lo que pase en la eliminatoria del psg.

La champions la veo muy difícil, si nuestro dentro del campo tuviera 5 años menos serían favoritos, pero físicamente no les da para un Chelsea o Bayern.

Al PSG le veo factible ganarle, messy y Neymar son jubilados, y es posible que jueguen con otro jubilado que es ramos.

Los que más preocupan son sin duda mbappe, Neymar, di María si llega bien, akimi que es muy bueno y los árbitros.


Eso sí, si luego toca un Chelsea o livepool lo veo muy difícil, aunque ya sabemos que esto del fútbol...


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>




Haber si sirve para que otro equipo pague su ficha.


----------



## Tubiegah (21 Ene 2022)

La temporada está CARÍSIMA

la liga es del CERDILLA

en copa caemos en la siguiente ronda con partido trampa en Vallecas, a la sazón ganadores de Copa

El Madric, desafiando todas las casas de apuestas, UNA VEZ MÁS campeón de Europa

El farsa clasificado para la conferencia esa en la última jornada con gol de chilena de rivaldo

HALA MADRID! ARRIBA ESPAÑA! VIVA LA GUARDIA CIVIL Y LA VIRGEN DE LA ALMUDENA!


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Haber si sirve para que otro equipo pague su ficha.



Bueno acaba de cumplir 31 años, si no se lesiona y se pone las pilas, un añito bueno tiene mas y luego venderlo como cristiano


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Bueno acaba de cumplir 31 años, si no se lesiona y se pone las pilas, un añito bueno tiene mas y luego venderlo como cristiano




Bueno, este no creo que nos den 100 kilos como cristiano.
Joder que buen ojo tuvo el floren, se vendió por lo mismo que compró después de dar sus mejores años en el Madrid.

Los perros fichajes de la era Florencio Kaká, hazard y jovic por las animalada que se pagaron.


----------



## Tubes (21 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Haber si sirve para que otro equipo pague su ficha.



Por favor, no te lo tomes a mal pero.... este "HABER" duele mucho. Es "A ver"


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues la hoja de ruta está clara, la liga salvo *ecatombe *está ganada



Aghhhhhhhh...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *Haber* si sirve para que otro equipo pague su ficha.



Aghhhhhh...


----------



## Hannibal (21 Ene 2022)

Se ha puesto todo tan de cara, que estamos en una situación donde se puede perder más prestigio que el que se puede ganar. Sin Farsa ni Pateti, parece que todo lo que no sea hacer doblete sería una tragedia, y aún estamos en enero. 

Y sobre todo en Copa no va a ser nada fácil ganarla. El Athletic, la Real y el Betis está en muy buen momento. A ver qué pasa en el sorteo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues la hoja de ruta está clara, la liga salvo ecatombe está ganada, así que el Madrid pase lo que pase salva la temporada con nota.
> 
> La copa del rey con tres buenos partidos es asequible, pero la importancia que se le preste viene determinada por lo que pase en la eliminatoria del psg.
> 
> ...



y si te toca el bayern ?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 Ene 2022)

el partido del domingo contra el elche es clave. Si el madrid gana el golpe a la liga será brutal

el partido que le queda al cerdilla es contra el farsa. Y al farsa el cerdilla se le da bien. El cerdilla no gana al farsa. Estoy seguro.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 Ene 2022)

vini tiene que ir al banquillo ya. Está muerto fisicamente.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 Ene 2022)

ojito









El Madrid tiene 72 horas para liberar a Vinicius y Casemiro


La FEF no tiene fechas para aplazar el partido de cuartos y que los brasileños puedan jugar los cuartos de Copa ante el Athletic depende de la CBF, que podría ayudar.




as.com


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> el partido del domingo contra el elche es clave. Si el madrid gana el golpe a la liga será brutal



Recuerdo que anoche alguien habló del estadio del Elche. Pongo una foto de cómo era hace unos años y me dicen ustedes a qué estadio (tal y como era hace unos años) les recuerda:


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 Ene 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Recuerdo que anoche alguien habló del estadio del Elche. Pongo una foto de cómo era hace unos años y me dicen ustedes a qué estadio (tal y como era hace unos años) les recuerda:





me recuerda a ese que se cae a trozos en el noreste


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ene 2022)

Tubes dijo:


> Por favor, no te lo tomes a mal pero.... este "HABER" duele mucho. Es "A ver"




Es que estuve en clases de diversidad social en el instituto y luego en la universidad ya no tenía remedio.


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> ojito
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El madrid y el betis son los mas perjudicados, pierden unos cuantos jugadores


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El madrid y el betis son los mas perjudicados, pierden unos cuantos jugadores



Como si no tuviera banquillo el Madrid...


----------



## road runner (21 Ene 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Y no te olvides de la amarilla a Kroos, que ni le toca


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> me recuerda a ese que se cae a trozos en el noreste



No, coño. El Kampf Now tiene un diseño levemente ovalado (de ahí lo de "orinal"). Ese toque rectangular con esquinas redondeadas a lo pantalla de televisión antigua, y las torres de acceso cuadradas es muy de...


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2022)

*Héroes inesperados*


----------



## road runner (21 Ene 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (21 Ene 2022)

Importante que nos toque jugar en casa. Lo de las bajas, rezar porque Brasil se apiade y libere a algún jugador (Están clasificados y no se juegan nada, deportivamente hablando). De Valverde olvidarse.

Después del partido de Copa nos toca el Granada en casa, ahora agradecemos aquel calendario mortífero de principios de diciembre... Luego viene una buena triada en febrero.


----------



## El Juani (21 Ene 2022)

A ver si me podéis aclarar una cosa sobre el partido ayer del Madrid en Copa. Alguien me puede decir si el Elche le hizo al pasillo al Madrid por ganar la SuperCopa??? Es que no lo sé... Vi el partido ya empezado...


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> A ver si me podéis aclarar una cosa sobre el partido ayer del Madrid en Copa. Alguien me puede decir si el Elche le hizo al pasillo al Madrid por ganar la SuperCopa??? Es que no lo sé... Vi el partido ya empezado...



El *Elche ofreció* al Real Madrid hacerle el *pasillo* como homenaje a su reciente *conquista en la Supercopa* de España, pero el club blanco declinó la propuesta "por respeto a la figura de Paco Gento", fallecido el pasado miércoles.


----------



## DRIDMA (21 Ene 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> A ver si me podéis aclarar una cosa sobre el partido ayer del Madrid en Copa. Alguien me puede decir si el Elche le hizo al pasillo al Madrid por ganar la SuperCopa??? Es que no lo sé... Vi el partido ya empezado...



No, se suitituyó por un minuto de silencio en homenaje a Gento.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ene 2022)

Hablando de futbolistas, las niñera del Beckham en España, menuda jaca, la embistió y la otra es una estrella en Reino Unido.


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hablando de futbolistas, las niñera del Beckham en España, menuda jaca, la embistió y la otra es una estrella en Reino Unido.



Daba tmb el pecho a los niños ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Daba tmb el pecho a los niños ?




Anda que era tonto el Beckham para que se va a ir a embestir fuera si podía embestir en casa directamente.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Ene 2022)

Por cierto, la prórroga de ayer un 33% de share y 4'3 millones de espectadores.

Con un buen partido, vaya si la gente lo ve.


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2022)

Tomaaaaaaa bilbao real madrid, podemos vengar al barcelona


----------



## DRIDMA (21 Ene 2022)

El Bilbado... no me la esperaba.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Ene 2022)

Pues nos vamos a jugar a San Mamés, 4° enfrentamiento con los vascos. 

El Betis se va para San Sebastián y luego Valencia - Cádiz y Rayo - Mallorca


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues nos vamos a jugar a San Mamés, 4° enfrentamiento con los vascos.
> 
> El Betis se va para San Sebastián y luego Valencia - Cádiz y Rayo - Mallorca



Pues tanto va el cantaro a la fuente, que el bilbao algun dia tendra que ganarle al madrid, y encima sin los sudamericanos


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues nos vamos a jugar a San Mamés, 4° enfrentamiento con los vascos.
> 
> El Betis se va para San Sebastián y luego Valencia - Cádiz y Rayo - Mallorca




Si pasamos esta ronda seremos campeones


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (21 Ene 2022)

Vaya mierda de sorteo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 Ene 2022)

Y viendo ayer el chiringuito y lo subiditos que están los de Bilbao la cosa pinta bien

Creen que son superiores. Vamos de tapados.


----------



## seven up (21 Ene 2022)




----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (21 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Por cierto, la prórroga de ayer un 33% de share y 4'3 millones de espectadores.
> 
> Con un buen partido, vaya si la gente lo ve.



Era sobre todo para ver si eliminaban al puto Barça.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 Ene 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Vaya mierda de sorteo.




Habría sido peor el betis en su casa.

Pero si, el sorteo ha sido una mierda


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Habría sido peor el betis en su casa.
> 
> Pero si, el sorteo ha sido una mierda



No es por nada, si el barcelona se hubiera clasificado, hubiera sido barcelona real madrid en el camp nou


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (21 Ene 2022)

A ver si por lo menos si pasamos nos toca con el Rayo/Mallorca y no nos desgasta mucho, aunque no seré yo el que llore una eliminación que la Copa nos complica la vida más que otra cosa.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (21 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No es por nada, si el barcelona se hubiera clasificado, hubiera sido barcelona real madrid en el camp nou



Hubiera sido la tercera derrota esta temporada en la que salen reforzados.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Ene 2022)

Hombre, relajados no vamos a ir.

Las semis ya son otro rollo porque son 180 min.

Por cierto, los dos sorteos fuera de casa. A la Real Sociedad y al Athletic le han tocado los dos en casa.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Ene 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> A ver si por lo menos si pasamos nos toca con el Rayo/Mallorca y no nos desgasta mucho, aunque no seré yo el que llore una eliminación que la Copa nos complica la vida más que otra cosa.



Es que es un torneo que a los grandes les desgasta mucho, y tiene un premio "menor", suponiendo que optan a Liga y a cosas en Europa. Pero para un equipo de la zona media-alta es una oportunidad brvvvtal. Son 7-8 partidos y ganar un título. Y muchos no juegan en Europa.

Ya la ganó el Valencia, la Real Sociedad y los que están por venir.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Ene 2022)

Ya dije ayer que lo mejor era que nos eliminase el Elche. Ayer vi el partido del Barça de refilón y cada vez que miraba los del Bilbao estaban corriendo que parecía aquello la final de los 100m lisos, aunque fuera el minuto 113. El Barça se mereció llevarse un 4-0 o un 5-1, sinceramente. El Bilbao los pasó físicamente por encima, 20 tiros, 7 a portería.

Aunque ganemos, que podemos ganar, va a ser un horror de partido. Y 4 puntos cuando no hemos pasado por el Pizjuan todavía no es nada.


----------



## El Juani (21 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El *Elche ofreció* al Real Madrid hacerle el *pasillo* como homenaje a su reciente *conquista en la Supercopa* de España, pero el club blanco declinó la propuesta "por respeto a la figura de Paco Gento", fallecido el pasado miércoles.





DRIDMA dijo:


> No, se suitituyó por un minuto de silencio en homenaje a Gento.



Muchas gracias a los dos.

Ahora tenemos unos cuartos de infarto.


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2022)




----------



## Xequinfumfa (21 Ene 2022)

Yo quiero la Copa este año. 
Y me pone mucho ganarle al Athletic Club en San Mamés. La verdad. Están muy subiditos, pero creo que les tenemos cogida la medida.


----------



## Harkkonen (21 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Ya dije ayer que lo mejor era que nos eliminase el Elche. Ayer vi el partido del Barça de refilón y cada vez que miraba los del Bilbao estaban corriendo que parecía aquello la final de los 100m lisos, aunque fuera el minuto 113. El Barça se mereció llevarse un 4-0 o un 5-1, sinceramente. El Bilbao los pasó físicamente por encima, 20 tiros, 7 a portería.
> 
> Aunque ganemos, que podemos ganar, va a ser un horror de partido. Y 4 puntos cuando no hemos pasado por el Pizjuan todavía no es nada.



Tu no eres del Madrid

Cómo qué lo mejor es perder o caer eliminados y tener miedo al Sevilla?

Hay que ganar Liga y Copa esta temporada.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (21 Ene 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> El Bilbado... no me la esperaba.



Prefiero Bilbao a Vallecas, la verdad
Edito: seguramente ni Valverde, Rodrygo, Casemiro, Vinicius ni Militao esten porbel tema selecciones.

Momento para camavinga seguramente, ausencio, nacho....y quien sabe si entran grazard o ceballos entre otros...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Ene 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Tu no eres del Madrid
> 
> Cómo qué lo mejor es perder o caer eliminados y tener miedo al Sevilla?
> 
> Hay que ganar Liga y Copa esta temporada.



Al contrario. Yo soy tan del Madrid que cuando la cagamos se me queda grabado en la memoria como el medallón en la mano del Nazi rarito de Indiana Jones. Y esta peli ya la he visto varias veces (la del Madrid, no la del arca perdida, que también).


----------



## IVNP71 (21 Ene 2022)

Joder, en cuartos y con bajas mientras los del Athletic con todos disponibles y encima con este sistema de jugar a partido único y en San Mamés.Manda huevos!!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (21 Ene 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Tu no eres del Madrid
> 
> Cómo qué lo mejor es perder o caer eliminados y tener miedo al Sevilla?
> 
> Hay que ganar Liga y Copa esta temporada.



Entre ganar la liga y ganar liga y Copa la diferencia es mínima. Y más si nos toca la final contra un rival de segunda fila como el Betis o algo así.

No merece la pena arriesgar a que alguien se lesione por ir a por el torneo ese, y menos cuando esta temporada ya hemos cumplido con el cupo de títulos demigrantes.

Encima si pasamos a semifinales tenemos la ida la semana antes de la ida de Champions y la vuelta la semana antes de la vuelta. Que no creo que nos de para ganar la Champions pero si están descansando y preparando el partido mejor.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (21 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Al contrario. Yo soy tan del Madrid que cuando la cagamos se me queda grabado en la memoria como el medallón en la mano del Nazi rarito de Indiana Jones. Y esta peli ya la he visto varias veces (la del Madrid, no la del arca perdida, que también).



En ese sentido te entiendo perfectamente. Si despues de como estan los rivales eternos (porque no decirlo, enemigos) no ganamos la liga puede ser muy duro


----------



## Xequinfumfa (21 Ene 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Entre ganar la liga y ganar liga y Copa la diferencia es mínima. Y más si nos toca la final contra un rival de segunda fila como el Betis o algo así.
> 
> No merece la pena arriesgar a que alguien se lesione por ir a por el torneo ese, y menos cuando esta temporada ya hemos cumplido con el cupo de títulos demigrantes.
> 
> Encima si pasamos a semifinales tenemos la ida la semana antes de la ida de Champions y la vuelta la semana antes de la vuelta. Que no creo que nos de para ganar la Champions pero si están descansando y preparando el partido mejor.



No estoy de acuerdo. 
La Copa es un complemento cojonudo para la Liga y el Madrid tiene que empezar a tomarse en serio esta competición (que se nos ha dado, históricamente, como el puto culo). Al Barça, ni agua. Hay que ganar Liga y Copa todos los años. Y a partir de ahí, armar equipos competitivos para luchar por la Champions. Pero Liga y Copa siempre.

Edito: El Barça ha ganado como 15 o 20 Copas por incomparecencia del Madrid. Eso no se puede permitir más, sencillamente.


----------



## Tubiegah (21 Ene 2022)

La copa este año es del Rayo. 
Así ha de ser y así será.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Ene 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo.
> La Copa es un complemento cojonudo para la Liga y el Madrid tiene que empezar a tomarse en serio esta competición (que se nos ha dado, históricamente, como el puto culo). Al Barça, ni agua. Hay que ganar Liga y Copa todos los años. Y a partir de ahí, armar equipos competitivos para luchar por la Champions. Pero Liga y Copa siempre.
> 
> Edito: El Barça ha ganado como 15 o 20 Copas por incomparecencia del Madrid. Eso no se puede permitir más, sencillamente.



Si el Real Madrid se lo toma en serio, la gana cada 2-3 años o asi. Si desde 1956 has ganado 13 Champions y 10 Copas del Rey, es evidente que algo falla con este trofeo.

Es un debate interesante. Pero es que te pide mucho y te da poco. Dígamos que para un club relevante, la Copa "no es óptima". Y ya está.

Al Real Madrid le puedes recordar mogollón de petardazos sonrojantes en Copa. En Champions y en Liga poquísimos, uno por década y si llega.


----------



## vurvujo (21 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hablando de futbolistas, las niñera del Beckham en España, menuda jaca, la embistió y la otra es una estrella en Reino Unido.



Contratar una niñera así debe ser una de las cosas más peligrosas del mundo. ¿La Victoria aceptó eso?.


----------



## vurvujo (21 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Tomaaaaaaa bilbao real madrid, podemos vengar al barcelona



Hágase, certifíquese!


----------



## Woden (21 Ene 2022)

Sea el torneo de la galleta o no, esta copa hay que ganarla, coño.


----------



## Harkkonen (21 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Al contrario. Yo soy tan del Madrid que cuando la cagamos se me queda grabado en la memoria como el medallón en la mano del Nazi rarito de Indiana Jones. Y esta peli ya la he visto varias veces (la del Madrid, no la del arca perdida, que también).



Ya está bien de regalar títulos de Copa y Liga.

Hay que aprovechar el bajón del Barsa para volver a dominar España en el próximo lustro...

Europa sabemos que es complicado, muy complicado, hay que estar en la pelea siempre pero no se puede exigir ganar, en España a día de hoy si.

El del Athletic es el partido más importante hasta el PSG

Que rote en liga que el Sevilla va a perder muchos puntos


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Hágase, certifíquese!



Esta ronda de cuartos al madrid se le suele atragantar a veces. Recuerdo hace dos temporadas en la copa en cuartos toco real madrid y real sociedad en el bernabeu a partido unico. Pues un partidazo, se puso los vascos 0-3 y termino 3-4 perdiendo el madrid y pidiendo la hora la real. En este caso el madrid lo va a pasar mal en bilbao, se conocen ya demasiado y el factor publico como ayer le paso ante el barcelona da un plus. Veremos un buen partido de copa seguro


----------



## Harkkonen (21 Ene 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo.
> La Copa es un complemento cojonudo para la Liga y el Madrid tiene que empezar a tomarse en serio esta competición (que se nos ha dado, históricamente, como el puto culo). Al Barça, ni agua. Hay que ganar Liga y Copa todos los años. Y a partir de ahí, armar equipos competitivos para luchar por la Champions. Pero Liga y Copa siempre.
> 
> Edito: El Barça ha ganado como 15 o 20 Copas por incomparecencia del Madrid. Eso no se puede permitir más, sencillamente.



Ganar la Copa son 3 partidos buenos solamente y el rival más dificil es el Athletic en Bilbao


----------



## Harkkonen (21 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si el Real Madrid se lo toma en serio, la gana cada 2-3 años o asi. Si desde 1956 has ganado 13 Champions y 10 Copas del Rey, es evidente que algo falla con este trofeo.
> 
> Es un debate interesante. Pero es que te pide mucho y te da poco. Dígamos que para un club relevante, la Copa "no es óptima". Y ya está.
> 
> Al Real Madrid le puedes recordar mogollón de petardazos sonrojantes en Copa. En Champions y en Liga poquísimos, uno por década y si llega.



Es un problema de entrenadores, por no saber mezclar titulares/suplentes y motivarlos...

Camavinga, Ceballos, Hazard y Bale tienen un buen partido en Bilbao para reivindicarse.

Además los vamos a necesitar en lo que queda o Ancelotti quema a los titulares


----------



## cebollo (21 Ene 2022)

En Bilbao mete gol Bale. Lo veo mucho más factible que lo ayer de Isco y Hazard.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Ene 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> En Bilbao mete gol Bale. Lo veo mucho más factible que lo ayer de Isco y Hazard.



Yo veo muy poco factible meter un gol sin jugar, la verdad.


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> En Bilbao mete gol Bale. Lo veo mucho más factible que lo ayer de Isco y Hazard.



Pues ahora mismo con el partido de ayer isco y hazard se han puesto por delante de bale en cuanto a cambios desde el banquillo, se han ganado la confianza de ancelotti


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (21 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Ahí te doy la razón, Rodrygo es igual de malo los 90 minutos del partido.



Hace creo recordar que dos o tres temporadas, el Liverpool llego a ofrecer 150 kilos por Asensio, y considero que no aceptar semejante oferta fue una burrada, yo se lo mandaria ahora mismo por 100 con un lacito, y por mucho menos tambien.

De momento Rodrygo cumple y no se queja cuando no juega. Asensio cumple a veces si y a veces no, y ya ha manifestado en mas de una ocasion su voluntad de marcharse si no tiene mas minutos.

Pues bien, si por mi fuera, ahi tiene la puerta cuando quiera.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ene 2022)

Ya han renovado a hazard??


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ene 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Contratar una niñera así debe ser una de las cosas más peligrosas del mundo. ¿La Victoria aceptó eso?.




Creo que le iban las dos aceras a la niñera, supongo que por eso lo permitió la victoria.

Después se fue a EEUU y la embistió Denis Román.


----------



## vurvujo (21 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Hace creo recordar que dos o tres temporadas, el Liverpool llego a ofrecer 150 kilos por Asensio, y considero que no aceptar semejante oferta fue una burrada, yo se lo mandaria ahora mismo por 100 con un lacito, y por mucho menos tambien.
> 
> De momento Rodrygo cumple y no se queja cuando no juega. Asensio cumple a veces si y a veces no, y ya ha manifestado en mas de una ocasion su voluntad de marcharse si no tiene mas minutos.
> 
> Pues bien, si por mi fuera, ahi tiene la puerta cuando quiera.



El problema es que entre los dos, Asensio y Rodri, solo hacen uno.
Me inclino a pensar que Rodrygo será mejor. Pero si viene Mbappé creo que tendrá que irse.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (21 Ene 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> El problema es que entre los dos, Asensio y Rodri, solo hacen uno.
> Me inclino a pensar que Rodrygo será mejor. Pero si viene Mbappé creo que tendrá que irse.



No necesariamente, porque Rodrygo podria seguir siendo muy util como suplente. Y desde luego para mi mejor que Asensio. Otra cuestion, es si lo que necesita verdaderamente el Madrid es a Mbappe, a mi juicio no. Lo que necesita es a Haaland.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (21 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ya han renovado a hazard??



Sera una broma.


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2022)

Van a jodernos, por decir solo la verdad  

*¡Tres partidos a Marcelo!*

El *Juez* ha rechazado las alegaciones del *Real* *Madrid* y ha castigado al brasileño con un partido por la roja directa y otros dos por decirle al árbitro "eres muy malo".


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Ene 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Es un problema de entrenadores, por no saber mezclar titulares/suplentes y motivarlos...
> 
> Camavinga, Ceballos, Hazard y Bale tienen un buen partido en Bilbao para reivindicarse.
> 
> Además los vamos a necesitar en lo que queda o Ancelotti quema a los titulares



Es raro, en este foro hay muchos entrenadores, es más, en España hay millones.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ya han renovado a hazard??



Lo cambian por Dembelé.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (21 Ene 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> El problema es que entre los dos, Asensio y Rodri, solo hacen uno.
> Me inclino a pensar que Rodrygo será mejor. Pero si viene Mbappé creo que tendrá que irse.



Puede ser un buen suplente del Madrid. 
Para titular no creo que le llegue a dar nunca (contando con que venga Mbappe...) pero si acepta su rol de suplente de garantias, puede tener una buena carrera en el club. 

Leyenda del Madrid no va a ser, eso creo que ya lo tenemos todos claro. 
Y entre el y Asensio, para ese papel, me quedo con el brasileño. Es mas trabajador y mas humilde.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (21 Ene 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Ganar la Copa son 3 partidos buenos solamente y el rival más dificil es el Athletic en Bilbao



Yo creo que el Rayo es mas peligroso tanto por juego como por factor cancha. El Betis tambien es un buen equipo. Real Sociedad y Valencia con sus limitaciones tratan de tocar la pelota pero la verdad si que me parecen mas asequibles.
Cadizby Mallorca a doble partido no deberian dar la lata


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (21 Ene 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> En Bilbao mete gol Bale. Lo veo mucho más factible que lo ayer de Isco y Hazard.



Por aptitud sin duda, por actitud ni de coña.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (21 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Lo cambian por Dembelé.



Sera otra broma.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Lo cambian por Dembelé.


----------



## Roedr (21 Ene 2022)

Otra vez con el club de fans de los pasamontañas y temporizadores. No nos libramos.


----------



## Roedr (21 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Van a jodernos, por decir solo la verdad
> 
> *¡Tres partidos a Marcelo!*
> 
> El *Juez* ha rechazado las alegaciones del *Real* *Madrid* y ha castigado al brasileño con un partido por la roja directa y otros dos por decirle al árbitro "eres muy malo".



"eres muy malo" es una descripción caritativa, y sobre el Juez qué decir... Francamente, son pocos los jueces que merecen respeto, es así de triste.


----------



## Roedr (21 Ene 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Puede ser un buen suplente del Madrid.
> Para titular no creo que le llegue a dar nunca (contando con que venga Mbappe...) pero si acepta su rol de suplente de garantias, puede tener una buena carrera en el club.
> 
> Leyenda del Madrid no va a ser, eso creo que ya lo tenemos todos claro.
> Y entre el y Asensio, para ese papel, me quedo con el brasileño. Es mas trabajador y mas humilde.



A mí Rodrygo me parece muy bueno, pero le falta un punto de cocción que diría Lopetegui. El tío tiene control fantástico, conducción, pases y visión. Además trabaja como un perro para que Modric&Kross no mueran en el centro de campo por asfixia.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Ene 2022)

El Betis, partido a partido, va afianzándose en esa 3º plaza. Y eso a uno de los dos "gordos" le quita plaza de Champions. Obviamente queda, y son 7 pts (Con un partido más), pero la ventaja la tienes que recuperar.

El 6 de febrero hay un gostoso Barcelona - At.Madrid, no sé porque me da que como eso no acabe en empate, uno de los dos entrenadores quedará muy muy tocado.


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2022)

*El árbitro del Elche-Madrid estuvo despistado*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



Jajaja, mientras los unos pelean se le trincan los otros.


----------



## xilebo (22 Ene 2022)

El radar del real madrid es grande, como vengan todos estos que dicen


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Ene 2022)

Es tuiter una reunión de imbéciles???


ME alegra la gente que tiene tantas ansias de libertad, solo comer cosas de tu pueblo, leer de escritores de tu pueblo, la radio de tu pueblo, la ropa de tu pueblo, etc.


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El radar del real madrid es grande, como vengan todos estos que dicen



Me acuerdo de 90 minuti, entre 70-80 jugadores por año, luego viene Camavinga y no se enteraron de nada.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Es tuiter una reunión de imbéciles???
> 
> 
> ME alegra la gente que tiene tantas ansias de libertad, solo comer cosas de tu pueblo, leer de escritores de tu pueblo, la radio de tu pueblo, la ropa de tu pueblo, etc.



Curiosamente esa gente es la que luego dice que los que pensamos que nuestra patria es algo más grande que el terruñito de proximidad somos unos atrasados.


----------



## DRIDMA (22 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Es tuiter una reunión de imbéciles???
> 
> 
> ME alegra la gente que tiene tantas ansias de libertad, solo comer cosas de tu pueblo, leer de escritores de tu pueblo, la radio de tu pueblo, la ropa de tu pueblo, etc.



Luego está la versión contraria "tú qué vas a ser del Madrid si no eres de aquí y sólo lo ves por la tele"... cuánto gilipollas se levanta por las mañanas.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (22 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Es tuiter una reunión de imbéciles???
> 
> 
> ME alegra la gente que tiene tantas ansias de libertad, solo comer cosas de tu pueblo, leer de escritores de tu pueblo, la radio de tu pueblo, la ropa de tu pueblo, etc.



Entro a su Twitter, veo que tiene de foto de perfil a un tuercebotas de Boca Juniors y su último mensaje es un retuit a un vídeo de Boca Juniors. Cierro el Twitter.


----------



## Harkkonen (22 Ene 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> El problema es que entre los dos, Asensio y Rodri, solo hacen uno.
> Me inclino a pensar que Rodrygo será mejor. Pero si viene Mbappé creo que tendrá que irse.



Rodrygo puede jugar en las 3 posiciones de arriba, tiene calidad, cabeza y gol aparte de 21 años.

Seria de gilipollas dejarle marchar.

Tampoco Asensio se debe de ir, son los dos reservas a Vini y Mbappe.

Los que se deben de ir son Jovic y Marrano por inútiles...


----------



## xilebo (22 Ene 2022)

Ya empieza los cantos de sirena del famoso triplete, algo q nunca ha conseguido el madrid y cuando lo dicen, lo gafan  aunque ahora hablan del triplete nacional, por lo menos ven q en europa esta dificil


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (22 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El radar del real madrid es grande, como vengan todos estos que dicen



Es que al Madrid sólo pueden venir negros?

Me cago en la puta de Oros!!

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edu.R (22 Ene 2022)

Hombre, la Liga deberiamos ganarla, y la Copa son 4 partidos.

Europa es otro rollo. Nadie lo dice, pero todos sabemos que hay 4-5 equipos que en condiciones normales te ganan el 70% de las veces que juegues contra ellos. Puedes tener suerte, claro. Pero no, no es un objetivo realista.

Yo exijo la Liga para quedar saciado en mayo y ponernos un notable. El resto para mejorar la nota.


----------



## six six six the number.. (22 Ene 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Entre ganar la liga y ganar liga y Copa la diferencia es mínima. Y más si nos toca la final contra un rival de segunda fila como el Betis o algo así.
> 
> No merece la pena arriesgar a que alguien se lesione por ir a por el torneo ese, y menos cuando esta temporada ya hemos cumplido con el cupo de títulos demigrantes.
> 
> Encima si pasamos a semifinales tenemos la ida la semana antes de la ida de Champions y la vuelta la semana antes de la vuelta. Que no creo que nos de para ganar la Champions pero si están descansando y preparando el partido mejor.



Salvo el FCB y desde hace unos años el ATH de Madrid, TODOS los demás rivales del Madrid son de segunda, tercera, y cuarta fila por presupuesto en España. Y en Europa solo hay media docena de equipos que se pueden acercar, que tampoco superar. Si no ganan no hay excusas que valgan.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (22 Ene 2022)

Muniain tiene el bicho. Ya tienen excusa por si los eliminamos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hombre, la Liga deberiamos ganarla, y la Copa son 4 partidos.
> 
> Europa es otro rollo. Nadie lo dice, pero todos sabemos que hay 4-5 equipos que en condiciones normales te ganan el 70% de las veces que juegues contra ellos. Puedes tener suerte, claro. Pero no, no es un objetivo realista.
> 
> Yo exijo la Liga para quedar saciado en mayo y ponernos un notable. El resto para mejorar la nota.




Esta claro, Bayer, Chelsea, livepool son ahora mismo superiores.


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta claro, Bayer, Chelsea, livepool son ahora mismo superiores.



Yo añadiría City, son equipos que pueden jugar a ritmo más superior. Eso es por ejemplo una de las cosas que no quieren ver en el equipo indepe, solo que con ellos es aún peor, les pasa hasta en la liga.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Yo añadiría City, son equipos que pueden jugar a ritmo más superior. Eso es por ejemplo una de las cosas que no quieren ver en el equipo indepe, solo que con ellos es aún peor, les pasa hasta en la liga.




Yo al City no le meto,.siempre se estrella en europa, algún año por descarte la ganará pero fuera de las islas tiene que estar muy muy bien físicamente para resultar competitivo.
Los otros que he nombrado me parecen más competitivos.

Luego un escalón por debajo e igualados podemos poner a Madrid, united y si acaso al PSG.

Aunque por técnica los blancos tiene el mejor equipo, el problema es que su centro del campo no da para alardes físicos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Me acuerdo de 90 minuti, entre 70-80 jugadores por año, luego viene Camavinga y no se enteraron de nada.



Todos los mass-mierda siempre hacen lo mismo. Los del madrí y los del far$a: llenar páginas y minutos de miles de jugadores porque ellos han decidido que son para el equipo, pero sin informaciones reales. Como no venga Frappé más de uno debería dejar la profesión.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ene 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Rodrygo puede jugar en las 3 posiciones de arriba, tiene calidad, cabeza y gol aparte de 21 años.
> 
> Seria de gilipollas dejarle marchar.
> 
> ...



Sasto. Rodri es un jugador que puede dar más. Ause hay que tenerlo en cuarentena un año más. Si sigue sin reaccionar, a la puta calle.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya empieza los cantos de sirena del famoso triplete, algo q nunca ha conseguido el madrid y cuando lo dicen, lo gafan  aunque ahora hablan del triplete nacional, por lo menos ven q en europa esta dificil



Son unos vendehumos. Además solo hay que ver el sorteo para darse cuenta de que el calvo no quiere que la copa la gane uno de los tres grandes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ene 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Es que al Madrid sólo pueden venir negros?
> 
> Me cago en la puta de Oros!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



Los blancos cada vez escaseamos más. Plan kalergi a todo trapo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hombre, la Liga deberiamos ganarla, y la Copa son 4 partidos.
> 
> Europa es otro rollo. Nadie lo dice, pero todos sabemos que hay 4-5 equipos que en condiciones normales te ganan el 70% de las veces que juegues contra ellos. Puedes tener suerte, claro. Pero no, no es un objetivo realista.
> 
> Yo exijo la Liga para quedar saciado en mayo y ponernos un notable. El resto para mejorar la nota.



Si no ganamos la liga hay que cortarle la cabeza a alguien. En copa, tenemos posiblemente al rival más duro que queda, y si pasamos el calvo nos emparejará con real o betis. En Europa ya hemos dicho muchas veces que hay 4-5 equipos mejores que nosotros. Es lo que hay.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ene 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Muniain tiene el bicho. Ya tienen excusa por si los eliminamos.



Y nosotros no vamos a tener a los sudacas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta claro, Bayer, Chelsea, livepool son ahora mismo superiores.



El Chelsea ahora mismo no tanto. Falta el City por ejemplo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo al City no le meto,.siempre se estrella en europa, algún año por descarte la ganará pero fuera de las islas tiene que estar muy muy bien físicamente para resultar competitivo.
> Los otros que he nombrado me parecen más competitivos.
> 
> Luego un escalón por debajo e igualados podemos poner a Madrid, united y si acaso al PSG.
> ...



El City ya llegó la temporada pasada y la está rozando. Y hace 2 años ya nos demostraron que están ahí.
ManU ahora mismo no es nadie.


----------



## arriondas (22 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Todos los mass-mierda siempre hacen lo mismo. Los del madrí y los del far$a: llenar páginas y minutos de miles de jugadores porque ellos han decidido que son para el equipo, pero sin informaciones reales. Como no venga Frappé más de uno debería dejar la profesión.



Bueno, es su trabajo, vender. En este caso, ilusión. Aunque sepan que la mayor parte de esas noticias es puro humo.

Si se da el caso de que Nescafé Frappé no ficha por el Madrid, ni disculpas van a pedir. Total, la gente no tiene memoria...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Ene 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Rodrygo puede jugar en las 3 posiciones de arriba, tiene calidad, cabeza y gol aparte de 21 años.



Y gol... y gol... y gol...

Algunos os confundís entre vuestras partidas al FIFA y la realidad, no le veo otra explicación posible.

Rodrygo lleva 4 goles en sus últimos 60 partidos con el Madrid. Este año lleva cero goles en liga, 2 en total. Los mismos que Nacho, Alaba e Isco y uno menos que Kroos. 5 menos que el vagazo de Asensio con 100 minutos más. Sus demás cualidades son discutibles, pero no le mete un gol al arcoiris el muy cabrón.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 Ene 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Rodrygo puede jugar en las 3 posiciones de arriba, tiene calidad, cabeza y gol aparte de 21 años.
> 
> Seria de gilipollas dejarle marchar.
> 
> ...



Cuando Vinicius solo metia goles de rebote, Rodrygo ya cumplia cada vez que salia. Vinicius ha explotado esta temporada, y creo que Rodrygo tambien puede ir claramente a mas.

Pero dudo mucho que Asensio vaya a ir a mas. Es un jugador con destellos de calidad, y punto. Si llegase una buena oferta, yo le dejaria marchar en cuanto me lo pidiera. En cambio Vinicius y Rodrygo deben ser parte del presente y del futuro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ene 2022)

El Sevilla tiene pinta que empieza a caer.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (22 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El Sevilla tiene pinta que empieza a caer.



Gran resultado si se mantiene al final. Derrota del único perseguidor, y en casa.


----------



## Hannibal (22 Ene 2022)

Queda media hora y aunque perdiera el Cerdilla, esto no está hecho ni muchísimo menos. Pero llegar a la jornada anterior de Champions con 2 dígitos de renta sobre el segundo, permitiría al abuelo hacer rotaciones para que descansen los de siempre.
Jajajaja es broma.


----------



## filets (22 Ene 2022)

Que rápido se ha recuperado Jordá del TRAUMATISMO CRANEOENCEFALICO (guiño guiño)


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Ene 2022)

filets dijo:


> Que rápido se ha recuperado Jordá del TRAUMATISMO CRANEOENCEFALICO (guiño guiño)



el sevilla bate un nuevo record con otro lesionado mas..asi que suma 13 bajas...xd


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ene 2022)

filets dijo:


> Que rápido se ha recuperado Jordá del TRAUMATISMO CRANEOENCEFALICO (guiño guiño)



Todo el mundo sabe que fue mentira, pero si tiran algo así desde la grada el partido se suspende y el equipo rival puede pedirlo perfectamente, además de que JAMÁS debes dudar de que le pase algo a la víctima, por mucho que te parezca que no le pasa nada. Los dos equipos quedaron retratados y en una investigación el Sevilla debe presentar los partes médicos que demuestren lo que dijo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Ene 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Queda media hora y aunque perdiera el Cerdilla, esto no está hecho ni muchísimo menos. Pero llegar a la jornada anterior de Champions con 2 dígitos de renta sobre el segundo, permitiría al abuelo hacer rotaciones para que descansen los de siempre.
> Jajajaja es broma.



El abuelo va a rotar cuando estemos a más puntos del Sevilla de los que quedan en juego. Y aún así tengo dudas.


----------



## Roedr (22 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El abuelo va a rotar cuando estemos a más puntos del Sevilla de los que quedan en juego. Y aún así tengo dudas.



Yo también tengo dudas de que rote incluso con la liga ganada. En fin, es lo que hay, todos los entrenadores tienen sus manías.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo también tengo dudas de que rote incluso con la liga ganada. En fin, es lo que hay, todos los entrenadores tienen sus manías.



Anche no va a rotar hasta que un jugador pete. Él sabe la plantilla que tiene y que hay mucha diferencia entre unos y otros.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Anche no va a rotar hasta que un jugador pete. Él sabe la plantilla que tiene y que hay mucha diferencia entre unos y otros.




Benzema es lo más parecido a un delantero que tiene el Madrid.

Kroos y Modric no son negociables por Valverde no camavinga, Casemiro sí creo que es negociable por camavinga.

Vinicius es el único de la plantilla capaz de hacer regates.

En defensa Carvajal en buena forma, Álava, militao y mendy son muy superiores a sus suplentes.

La única posibilidad que veo es meter gente en banda izquierda, y antes que a Rodrygo o ausencio metí a bale que es rápido.

En portería el encurtidos tampoco es negociable.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Ene 2022)

Bueno, mañana buena oportunidad de meter 2 partidos de ventaja al Sevilla. Mejor ir con margen.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Ene 2022)

Joder entre cómo está el Barcelona y lo que pinchan los que viene detrás la liga está ganada.


----------



## tururut12 (22 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si el Real Madrid se lo toma en serio, la gana cada 2-3 años o asi. Si desde 1956 has ganado 13 Champions y 10 Copas del Rey, es evidente que algo falla con este trofeo.
> 
> Es un debate interesante. Pero es que te pide mucho y te da poco. Dígamos que para un club relevante, la Copa "no es óptima". Y ya está.
> 
> Al Real Madrid le puedes recordar mogollón de petardazos sonrojantes en Copa. En Champions y en Liga poquísimos, uno por década y si llega.



Es a partir de finales de los 90 cuando el Real Madrid no se toma tan en serio la Copa del Rey y cuando falla quizás la motivación de los jugadores ante equipos claramente inferiores que salen revolucionados. El problema es que es un torneo gafado para el Real porque ha perdido más finales (20) que títulos conseguidos (19), lo que es raro en un equipo ganador.

La mayoría pensáis que ganando al Athletic está casi ganada la Copa y se puede perder la final ante un Betis o Valencia. Me acuerdo que en la final de la Copa del Rey del 2002, la del Centenario ante el Depor, el Real eliminó al Athletic en semifinales y, en cambio, el Depor al todopoderoso Figueres y anteriormente no le tocó ningún equipo complicado hasta la final.

Otra cosa a destacar es que hasta los 90, la fase final de la Copa se solía jugar una vez concluida la Liga, lo cual podría desmotivar al equipo si éste ya había ganado la Liga o la Copa de Europa, es decir, los títulos más importantes.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (22 Ene 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> Es a partir de finales de los 90 cuando el Real Madrid no se toma tan en serio la Copa del Rey y cuando falla quizás la motivación de los jugadores ante equipos claramente inferiores que salen revolucionados. El problema es que es un torneo gafado para el Real porque ha perdido más finales (20) que títulos conseguidos (19), lo que es raro en un equipo ganador.
> 
> La mayoría pensáis que ganando al Athletic está casi ganada la Copa y se puede perder la final ante un Betis o Valencia. Me acuerdo que en la final de la Copa del Rey del 2002, la del Centenario ante el Depor, el Real eliminó al Athletic en semifinales y, en cambio, el Depor al todopoderoso Figueres y anteriormente no le tocó ningún equipo complicado hasta la final.
> 
> Otra cosa a destacar es que hasta los 90, la fase final de la Copa se solía jugar una vez concluida la Liga, lo cual podría desmotivar al equipo si éste ya había ganado la Liga o la Copa de Europa, es decir, los títulos más importantes.



La que se perdio ante el Zaragoza de Villa y del Toro Acuña tambien fue dolorosa.
A un partido hay varios de los que siguen vivos que te la pueden jugar.


----------



## HDR (22 Ene 2022)

Me alegro de la victoria de la patetisma. A ver si a partir de aquí espabilan. Que ellos suban en puntos y se afiancen bien en la cuarta plaza es lo que hace inaccesible la Champions para el farserío.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 Ene 2022)

importantísima la victoria de hoy del madrid. Dejaría al cerdilla a 6 puntos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

Yo depende de quien juegue lo veo, si sale el seboso belga o bale lo veo, si no pasando.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Ene 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Me alegro de la victoria de la patetisma. A ver si a partir de aquí espabilan. Que ellos suban en puntos y se afiancen bien en la cuarta plaza es lo que hace inaccesible la Champions para el farserío.



Yo estaba convencido de que el Barça se metía en Champions con la punta del nabo. Pero después de esta semana en la que se confirma que el Betis va bastante en serio y se han quedado sin Fati y Dembélé para el resto de la temporada, está mucho menos claro.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Ene 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Si se da el caso de que Nescafé Frappé no ficha por el Madrid, ni disculpas van a pedir. Total, la gente no tiene memoria...



Hombre, el interés del RM por Mbappé está confirmado públicamente por la OPA que le hicieron al PSG a final de la temporada pasada. Si no viene será una sorpresa tremenda, pero, al contrario de todos los pseudofichajes chiriguiteros, eso no se lo ha inventado la prensa.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 Ene 2022)

el viejo pone otra vez a los mismos. Con panzard arriba


----------



## The Replicant (23 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo estaba convencido de que el Barça se metía en Champions con la punta del nabo. Pero después de esta semana en la que se confirma que el Betis va bastante en serio y se han quedado sin Fati y Dembélé para el resto de la temporada, está mucho menos claro.



el Farsa ya puede dar gracias si se clasifica para la Uropa Lig


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

Real Madrid -barcelona, sacad conclusiones de quién es cada uno:


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo depende de quien juegue lo veo, si sale el seboso belga o bale lo veo, si no pasando.



Puedes verlo, hay uno que sale  

Once del Real Madrid: *Courtois; Lucas Vázquez, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Casemiro, Kroos, Modric; Hazard, Benzema y Vinicius.*


----------



## Roedr (23 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Puedes verlo, hay uno que sale
> 
> Once del Real Madrid: *Courtois; Lucas Vázquez, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Casemiro, Kroos, Modric; Hazard, Benzema y Vinicius.*



¿Panzard titular y Rodrygo en el banco?. Decirme que es un error!


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Panzard titular y Rodrygo en el banco?. Decirme que es un error!



Lo siento, es lo que hay  bueno si el partido se pone feo, rodrygo o isco pueden ser revulsivos


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ene 2022)

Hombre, teniendo en cuenta que ya no jugamos hasta el 3 de febrero, rotar hoy cuando este el partido encarado.

Luego en febrero si que habrá que utilizar el banquillo y mucho.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Ene 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Me alegro de la victoria de la patetisma. A ver si a partir de aquí espabilan. Que ellos suban en puntos y se afiancen bien en la cuarta plaza es lo que hace inaccesible la Champions para el farserío.



Sasto. Prefiero que se meta el pateti al far$a.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo depende de quien juegue lo veo, si sale el seboso belga o bale lo veo, si no pasando.



Once del Real Madrid: *Courtois; Lucas Vázquez, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Casemiro, Kroos, Modric; Hazard, Benzema y Vinicius.*


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Ene 2022)

Pego en este hilo un post que he puesto en el hilo del FCB porque habla del RM tanto como del Barcelona.



barullo dijo:


> ¿Tan malo u ofensivo es decir que aunque te han metido 7 has tenido la posesión? no te lo dicen a ti, se lo dicen a sus seguidores para que no se vengan abajo...¿Qué deberia decir? ¿que son unos inútiles y hay que disolver el club?
> 
> Si hablas mal de la burra por enferma y vieja que esté no la vendes en la puta vida, que parece que habéis nacido ayer.
> 
> Es como lo del "partido a partido", "nunca dejes de creer" o como lo de "los Zidanes y Pavones" de hace 20 años o que "somos un club señor"...cosas que se dicen para levantar o mantener el ánimo de la parroquia o venderles que somos o son la pera limonera



Barullo, ¿de verdad no has captado nunca el continuo desprecio al contrario y el retintín en todo el relato público del Barsa? ¿Ese constante "nosotros somos tal y cual y no como otros", siempre el "y no como otros"? Lo que pasa es que cuando el mangurrián de Xavi se marcó lo del "nos han metido un 7-0 pero hemos sido superiores", en el Bayern se lo tomarían a risa y lo olvidarían. Los madridistas tenemos que convivir con ello toooooodo el tiempo.

"El Barsa puso el fútbol y el Madrid los goles". Ese titular lo he visto en la prensa barcelonista repetido una y otra vez, siempre que han perdido y no han podido sacar el arbitraje. Y, analizado friamente, ¿es que el Real Madrid es un equipo que históricamente se haya distinguido por jugar un fútbol feo o rácano, de patadón para adelante o patada continua? Desde Di Stéfano a CR7 pasando por Amancio, Juanito, la Quinta del Buitre o Raúl y Mijatovic, más bien todo lo contrario. Pues el desprecio al fútbol y los valores del rival son constantes. Y no es de ahora.

Ya nadie se acuerda, pero en los primeros meses del fenómeno que luego se dio en llamar "la Quinta del Buitre", RTVE tuvo que sufrir una campaña organizada de protestas por la excesiva atención que se le daba a lo que sin duda era "un montaje de marketing del centralismo para promocionar unos jugadores que no eran especialmente buenos" (sí lo eran, aunque luego no llegaran a tanto como parecía) para "justificar una política de cantera del Real Madrit a la que se había visto forzado por su incapacidad para fichar futbolistas caros" y que "despreciaba a otra canteras como la del Barsa, de la que su máximo exponente era el prometedor delantero Paco Clos (que acabó jugando en el Murcia) lo que desvalorizaba arbitrariamente el mercado de fichajes y bla bla bla". Paso de buscar pruebas y una buena parte de todo esto se oyó en la radio, lo que deja poco rastro.

En esa misma época las cartas al director de los diarios abundaban en protestas porque en las retransmisiones de la Copa de Europa de baloncesto (los tiempos de Lolo y Fernando Martín, un par de años antes de llegar Petrovic) "los comentaristas iban con el Madrid" (edito: con sólo un equipo español en la competición). En un partido FCB-Real Madrid la grada culé empezó a corear estribillos contra "el timo de Butragueño" y a favor de Clos (el que luego acabó en el Murcia). Yo lo vi. Y era un partido de baloncesto. De juveniles.

La cosa estaba tan calentita que en el partido Real Madrid-Borussia, una de las remontadas míticas de la época, que se transmitió por TVE en diferido y con comentarios en diferido también, los comentaristas se la cogían con papel de fumar cada vez que cogía el balón Butragueño. Butragueño no jugó mal aquel partido, aunque los jugadores definitorios fueron Maceda en el centro del campo y Santillana y Valdano en la delantera. Pero cada vez que había que hablar de él el tono se volvía mustio, serio, el hablar lento, "sí, parece que tal vez pueda volver a recuperar la forma perdida y es... hum, posible que lo logre" (el Buitre en aquel partido debía de tener 21 años), aunque en el tono general sí se permitían estar a favor del equipo español que había ganado en Europa, "el RM ha conseguido una remontada histórica". Todas estas citas que hago son literales o casi porque grabé el partido en Betamax y lo vi bastantes veces.

Todos los equipos tienen "relato". El relato barcelonista es agresivo hacia el rival, igual que el relato nacionalista siempre es agresivo hacia el enemigo al que se le achacan todos los males. Siempre ha sido así.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Real Madrid -barcelona, sacad conclusiones de quién es cada uno:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

Voy a ver la primera parte, al "renacido" seboso.


----------



## χρόνια (23 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Panzard titular y Rodrygo en el banco?. Decirme que es un error!



Cuando no juega Rodrygo, si el rival es listo, le ponen un autobus a Vinicius porque saben que no vamos a hacerles nada por banda derecha, me sorpende que abuelotti no se haya dado cuenta todavía.


----------



## petro6 (23 Ene 2022)

Vamos Grasard¡¡¡


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Ene 2022)

Alguien tiene stream?


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ene 2022)

Buen homenaje, creo que hasta Vinicius sea ha emocionado y todo.

A jugar.


----------



## petro6 (23 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Alguien tiene stream?











Assistir Real Madrid x Elche ao vivo online HD 23/01/2022 ⋆ futemax.gratis


Assistir Real Madrid x Elche ao vivo pelo Campeonato Espanhol sem travar grátis, o melhor de Elche e Real Madrid em HD aqui no futemax.gratis!




futemax.gratis


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (23 Ene 2022)

Regarder Real Madrid Elche streaming live Real Madrid vs Elche streaming direct


Regarder Real Madrid Elche Streaming HD Voir Real Madrid vs Elche Live direct Real Madrid vs Elche liens streaming pour regarder le match



www.fcstream.cc


----------



## petro6 (23 Ene 2022)

El entrenador del Leche es una mezcla entre el Lobo Estepario y rosendo.


----------



## barullo (23 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Alguien tiene stream?



Ponte el Acestream


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ene 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> El entrenador del Leche es una mezcla entre el Lobo Estepario y rosendo.



Es el tercer entrenador. Entre bitxos y sanciones...


----------



## arriondas (23 Ene 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Hombre, el interés del RM por Mbappé está confirmado públicamente por la OPA que le hicieron al PSG a final de la temporada pasada. Si no viene será una sorpresa tremenda, pero, al contrario de todos los pseudofichajes chiriguiteros, eso no se lo ha inventado la prensa.



En principio debería recalar en Madrid, aunque nunca se sabe. El QSG juega con las cartas marcadas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es el tercer entrenador. Entre bitxos y sanciones...



No es un mal entrenador pero al Girona no consiguió ascenderlo.


----------



## petro6 (23 Ene 2022)

uyyyy trillicius¡¡¡


----------



## petro6 (23 Ene 2022)

Está jugando bien el equipo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

Dios siiiii jode siii!!! Que puto locuroteeeeee!!!! Es un no parar de skills de hazard!!!!!

#elmagohavuelto


----------



## Evangelion (23 Ene 2022)

Algun stream decente?


----------



## fachacine (23 Ene 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Algun stream decente?











ulf46 - Aliez







emb.apl95.me


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)

Penalty pa el madrid


----------



## petro6 (23 Ene 2022)

Siiiii, bien Viniii


----------



## petro6 (23 Ene 2022)

Penalty cómo una casa.


----------



## barullo (23 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Penalty pa el madrid



¿y la falta que hace Kroos?


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Ene 2022)

He visto el balón pasando al lao de mi ventana. Casi me casca los geranios


----------



## petro6 (23 Ene 2022)

mierdaaaaa


----------



## petro6 (23 Ene 2022)

Bueno, así el Ginebras Dalessandro no podrá despotricar de la falta anterior de Kroos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Ene 2022)

Aquí es Vinicius el que genera prácticamente todo,encara una vez y otra,y otra...pero luego la estrella es el falla penaltis,es incomprensible...


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿y la falta que hace Kroos?



El var no ha dicho nada, silencio  

madre mia benzema el penalty, ha matado 3 palomos, 2 gorriones y un hamster


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ene 2022)

Hoy de momento buen juego, la finalización está fallando. Incluido el penalti.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿y la falta que hace Kroos?



El día que le piten un penalty al Real Madrid y nadie le ponga una pega a la decisión, me rapo la cabeza.


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Ene 2022)

Jajajaja 
QUEIROOOOZZZZZ


----------



## Hannibal (23 Ene 2022)

Gol del Elche


----------



## petro6 (23 Ene 2022)

La puta que lo cagó..Joder.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Ene 2022)

La verdad es que ha sido un golazo del Elche,aunque jugando con delantero es más fácil...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Ene 2022)

Me cago en sus muertos.


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Gol del Elche
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 917021



Hay que darle emocion a la liga


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ene 2022)

Puta varianza. 10-1 en tiros y perdemos 0-1.


----------



## Hannibal (23 Ene 2022)

Y ahora perdona Mendy.
Otra vez nos falta gol


----------



## petro6 (23 Ene 2022)

Mételaa, negrooo


----------



## barullo (23 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El día que le piten un penalty al Real Madrid y nadie le ponga una pega a la decisión, me rapo la cabeza.



Había falta prevía y lo sabes

Luego el penalti no se deberia haber pitado y eso que tienen hasta VAR

Capote arbitral a babor


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (23 Ene 2022)

cunado se perdona tanto...


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ene 2022)

Joder, podríamos ir 2-0 o 3-0 sin ningún problema.

La Segunda parte simplemente hay que hacer lo mismo que la primera. Y que no salga siempre cruz.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (23 Ene 2022)

Se está jugando bien. Tranquilos.


----------



## barullo (23 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Puta varianza. 10-1 en tiros y perdemos 0-1.



Mira te pareces ahora a los del barsa con la posesió


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (23 Ene 2022)

El Madrid le remontará al Leche


----------



## Ulises 33 (23 Ene 2022)

Alguien le ha dicho hoy a los jugadores que se dispara lejos del portero o no?
¿Es posible que Lucas Vásquez centre aunque sea solo una vez, solo una, bien?


----------



## Hannibal (23 Ene 2022)

El portero del Elche es mejor que Curtuá hoy, wtf


----------



## euromelon (23 Ene 2022)

Panzard y vater fuera en el descanso


----------



## Scardanelli (23 Ene 2022)

Ha estado eléctrico el panzudo belga....


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Ene 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Y ahora perdona Mendy.
> Otra vez nos falta gol



Benzema ha fallado creo que su primer penalti de 17 tirados con el Madrid. El portero suyo ha parado como 7-8 tiros, algunos auténticos paradones.

Eso ya no es falta de gol, estadísticamente es mala suerte.


----------



## euromelon (23 Ene 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Ha estado eléctrico el panzudo belga....



Con vater y panzard en el campo no se gana . Me es igual quién entre por ellos mientras no sea la albóndiga andaluA


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Había falta prevía y lo sabes
> 
> Luego el penalti no se deberia haber pitado y eso que tienen hasta VAR
> 
> Capote arbitral a babor



Imagenes ineditas del VAR en el penalty


----------



## petro6 (23 Ene 2022)

No se les puede criticar nada. Partido controlado y con mil oportunidades. Un golito y al Elche le caen cinco.


----------



## barullo (23 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Benzema ha fallado creo que su primer penalti de 17 tirados con el Madrid. El portero suyo ha parado como 7-8 tiros, algunos auténticos paradones.
> 
> Eso ya no es falta de gol, estadísticamente es mala suerte.



Si perdéis al final os va a pasar como al barsa:

El Elche puso el gol y vosotros el juego


----------



## Ulises 33 (23 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Benzema ha fallado creo que su primer penalti de 17 tirados con el Madrid. El portero suyo ha parado como 7-8 tiros, algunos auténticos paradones.
> 
> Eso ya no es falta de gol, estadísticamente es mala suerte.



¿paradones?= en serio, pero si no ha tenido ni que estirarse.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Mira te pareces ahora a los del barsa con la posesió



A ver, es estadística pura. Como el partido contra el Sheriff: lo normal es ganarlo de paliza, peeero, la varianza juega y a veces la probabilidad se te pone en contra.

No sé cual es el xGoals de la 1° parte, pero si es de 3-0 no me sorprendería nada, vamos.


----------



## petro6 (23 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Si perdéis al final os va a pasar como al barsa:
> 
> El Elche puso el gol y vosotros el juego



Sí vamos, igualito...jaja


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

Mendy es un troll que partidazo se está marcando.

Vinicius es el único que consigue hacer regates en este equipo.

Benzema cada año es mejor.

Modric es dios.

Hazard es un gordo seboso de mierda.

Lucas váter haber si se parte una pierna en uno de sus maravillosos centros.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ene 2022)

El único problema que tiene este partido es que nos empecemos a desesperar porque no entra. Que es algo que puede suceder, y entonces el Elche se lo puede llevar.

Las ocasiones las vamos a tener, y no ni una ni dos. A lo largo de la temporada tienes partidos así, también hay que saber gestionarlos.


----------



## fachacine (23 Ene 2022)

Esto lo salva Bale


----------



## Ulises 33 (23 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mendy es un troll que partidazo se está marcando.
> 
> Vinicius es el único que consigue hacer regates en este equipo.
> 
> ...



¿No es posible en la cantera que haya alguien mejor¿ este chaval lleva una racha que 100 centros y uno llega bien.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

El váter es digno de estudio, no sabe regatear, centrar, defender, no mete goles, no sabe desmarcarse y hay le tenemos de titular.
Es verle en la banda preparando su pierna derecha cual bechkam para centrar y el adversario se echa a temblar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿No es posible en la cantera que haya alguien mejor¿ este chaval lleva una racha que 100 centros y uno llega bien.




Se ve que debe que en el vestuario se deja embestir o algo, no le busques explicación.


----------



## barullo (23 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El váter es digno de estudio, no sabe regatear, centrar, defender, no mete goles, no sabe desmarcarse y hay le tenemos de titular.
> Es verle en la banda preparando su pierna derecha cual bechkam para centrar y el adversario se echa a temblar.



Es un baldao pero mira juega en el madrí  deben ser gilipollas de ponerle


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Si perdéis al final os va a pasar como al barsa:
> 
> El Elche puso el gol y vosotros el juego



Yo lo único que estoy haciendo es contar tiros a puerta. Si coges todos los partidos en los que un equipo tira a puerta 10 veces y el otro 1, el 90% de las veces gana el que ha tirado 10. No siquiera digo que merezcamos ganar, solo que estamos teniendo mala suerte.

Y todavía vamos por el descanso, te vas a tener que quitar los calcetines para contar los tiros de la segunda parte.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

*El Madrid no sé si podrá retener a hazard este invierno, deben de estar llegando jugosas ofertas por el después de su renacimiento.*


----------



## euromelon (23 Ene 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> No se les puede criticar nada. Partido controlado y con mil oportunidades. Un golito y al Elche le caen cinco.



Como que no el puto come gofres y el cojo de Curtis

Sin cambios maravilloso


----------



## Ulises 33 (23 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo lo único que estoy haciendo es contar tiros a puerta. Si coges todos los partidos en los que un equipo tira a puerta 10 veces y el otro 1, el 90% de las veces gana el que ha tirado 10. No siquiera digo que merezcamos ganar, solo que estamos teniendo mala suerte.
> 
> Y todavía vamos por el descanso, te vas a tener que quitar los calcetines para contar los tiros de la segunda parte.



Esto huele a sherif y español.
La defensa cojonuda, llegan dos veces y meten gol, ya han vuelto a la senda de regalar goles.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (23 Ene 2022)

tiene que salir ISCO a arreglar esto


----------



## euromelon (23 Ene 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Esto lo salva Bale



Pues si l dieran 30min si pero sin vater


----------



## Roedr (23 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *El Madrid no sé si podrá retener a hazard este invierno, deben de estar llegando jugosas ofertas por el después de su renacimiento.*



Sí, y también habrá opas hostiles por llevarse a Carletto.


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Ene 2022)

La liga es del cerdilla, noble deis más vueltas.
Menos mal que vamos a campeonar a lo grande en la chanpions
Volveremos a Tsibeles


----------



## euromelon (23 Ene 2022)

Isco calentándo su puta madre si los subnormales creen que jugó bien que nos costó la expulsión de marcelo


----------



## Niels Bohr (23 Ene 2022)

Coño con el Elche, menudo hueso estos dos partidos.

Me parece bien, es un clásico de la liga española que sigue vivo. Muchos otros clásicos de la España interior empobrecida desaparecieron para siempre; Salamanca, Burgos, Logroñés, Depor, Zaragoza, Las Palmas, Racing, Hércules, etc.


----------



## barullo (23 Ene 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> tiene que salir ISCO a arreglar esto



Pues con 2 rotondas que se marque deja clavá a la defensa y la pone a la escuadra y os manda callar, cagalindes


----------



## petro6 (23 Ene 2022)

Grasard¡¡¡,,yeaaaah


----------



## euromelon (23 Ene 2022)

El come gofres podía haber seguido la jugada


----------



## barullo (23 Ene 2022)

Huy casi pita penalty

Se ha cortao una cala por la cagada de antes


----------



## petro6 (23 Ene 2022)

Joderrrrrrrr..jajajaj


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Ene 2022)

Na,eso no era penalti...casi mejor así,total para tener polemica y que lo vuelva a fallar el 9 no sé si compensa...


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ene 2022)

Pues es una jugada 50-50, el VAR anula el penalti.

Más presión.


----------



## barullo (23 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Na,eso no era penalti...casi mejor así,total para tener polemica y que lo vuelva a fallar el 9 no sé si compensa...



El próximo os lo da, asi que tranqui las cabras


----------



## Scardanelli (23 Ene 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> tiene que salir ISCO a arreglar esto



El hijo de puta del jubilado italiano lo ha puesto a calentar...


----------



## Roedr (23 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Na,eso no era penalti...casi mejor así,total para tener polemica y que lo vuelva a fallar el 9 no sé si compensa...



Congrats. por el penal de Benzema ;-)


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)

Se lesiona benzema


----------



## barullo (23 Ene 2022)

Isco os va a tapar la boca, desagradecidas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

*Buah sale el terror de las porterías rivales, super jovic!!!!*


----------



## Suprimo (23 Ene 2022)

Jugadores hasta arriba de minutos, hoy Benzemá


----------



## petro6 (23 Ene 2022)

¿Marcará hoy Bolic?


----------



## Roedr (23 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Se lesiona benzema



Sorpresa sorprendente. 

Llegaremos al PSG con Jovic y Panzard de titulares, al tiempo.


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *Buah sale el terror de las porterías rivales, super jovic!!!!*



Si el jovicio este jugara en tu equipo estábamos despollandonos de la risa hasts el siglo que viene


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> ¿Marcará hoy Bolic?




Tengo más posibilidades de marcar yo desde mi casa.
Nada nada ,dos desmarques en fuera de juego y ya esta.


----------



## petro6 (23 Ene 2022)

Calienta también Big Mac..jajaja


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)

Calientan ceballos, rodrygo y marcelo


----------



## euromelon (23 Ene 2022)

Hay que cambiar a los dos extremos y a vater


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Ene 2022)

Joder kroos,como le pegue un poco fuerte es que es incapaz de mandarla entre los tres palos...


----------



## Suprimo (23 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Calientan ceballos, rodrygo y marcelo



Había que pagar el Bernabeu nuevo...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Ene 2022)

A veces no entiendo como los futbolistas tienen tan pesima punteria, es sorprendente donde mandan la pelota cuando tiran, a menudo a tomar por culo.


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)

Entra rodrygo por kroos


----------



## euromelon (23 Ene 2022)

Rodrygo por kros jajaja


----------



## IVNP71 (23 Ene 2022)

Estos partidos son los que dan más miedo la verdad pues piensas que son perita en dulce y luego te llevas una sorpresa.Parece que queremos darle vidilla a esta liga y dar oportunidad a que el Sevilla se recupere cuando la liga hay que cerrarla cuánto antes mejor.
Los equipos pequeños si vienen al Bernabéu y se cierran y tienen su día les complica la vida al Madrid.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Ene 2022)

Ojo a lo que ha hecho Jovic en el corner,igual hay calidad ahí...

No trolling


----------



## euromelon (23 Ene 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Estos partidos son los que dan más miedo la verdad pues piensas que son perita en dulce y luego te llevas una sorpresa.Parece que queremos darle vidilla a esta liga y dar oportunidad a que el Sevilla se recupere cuando la liga hay que cerrarla cuánto antes mejor.
> Los equipos pequeños si vienen al Bernabéu y se cierran y tienen su día les complica la vida al Madrid.
> Pozdrawiam.



A ver 14 tiros la culpa es de los delanteros y de vater


----------



## fred (23 Ene 2022)

Hasta los guebos de perder puntos contra los de abajo (porque hoy ni se puntúa) Hasta aquí mi análisis del partido.


----------



## Scardanelli (23 Ene 2022)

Pedazo de tiro de Váter...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

Venga que saque a bale que por lo menos arma rápido el disparo.


----------



## petro6 (23 Ene 2022)

Lucas Tronquez es lo que es, pero por lo menos corre...jajaja


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Ene 2022)

Esto no se gana hoy,es que ni le están metiendo miedo al Elche...insisten insisten pero es que no hay...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Ene 2022)

Entro, veo que @Obiwanchernobil sigue empeñado en poner videos de perros copulando, lo vuelvo a poner en el ignore y me voy.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Ene 2022)

Vaya tiros que se pegan madre mia, o tiran a tomar por culo o intentan dar pases hasta llegar al area pequeña.


----------



## fred (23 Ene 2022)

Y encima hay parón liguero para que se descojonen de nosotros más tiempo.


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Venga que saque a bale que por lo menos arma rápido el disparo.



Normal, tiene un handicap 6 en el golf, con un swing tremendo


----------



## fachacine (23 Ene 2022)

Qué coño hacen a estas alturas Panzard y Lucas sobre el campo


----------



## Niels Bohr (23 Ene 2022)

Jajaja Vinicius el megacrack de 100 millones.

Menudo paquete inflado, venderlo este verano por 100 al PSG es una jugada obligatoria para cualquiera que sepa de fútbol.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

Hazard se ha lesionado, está cojeando, le ha preguntado Modric que si está bien


----------



## Evangelion (23 Ene 2022)

Cuando no quiere entrar no quiere.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ene 2022)

Hoy creo que jugamos 30 minutos extra, y lo lismo hasta perdemos 0-2. Madre mía, que desgracia de partido.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Ene 2022)

Pues yo sí veo un empate


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)

Menos mal que ayer el sevilla pincho tmb


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Ene 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Entro, veo que @Obiwanchernobil sigue empeñado en poner videos de perros copulando, lo vuelvo a poner en el ignore y me voy.



Sin una valoracion del partido?


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ene 2022)

Vinicius no juega contra el Granada, ya tenemos rotación.


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pues yo sí veo un empate



Hay partidos q puedes tirar mil veces y no metes gol, y este año encima el madrid pincha contra equipos como espanyol, osasuna o getafe y gana al barcelona bilbao atletico....


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Ene 2022)

Media hora a correr y media a tirar, asi 4 horas todos los dias.


----------



## euromelon (23 Ene 2022)

fred dijo:


> Y encima hay parón liguero para que se descojonen de nosotros más tiempo.



Pero que risa si somos lideres


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Ene 2022)

¿A qué cojones estamos jugando?


----------



## barullo (23 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hoy creo que jugamos 30 minutos extra, y lo lismo hasta perdemos 0-2. Madre mía, que desgracia de partido.



Jojojo


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)

se acabo el elche el segundo


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Ene 2022)

Se veía que esto no había manera de ganarlo...gracias a Dios que patético y farsa están lejos...


----------



## Suprimo (23 Ene 2022)

¡Amos no me jodas!


----------



## Evangelion (23 Ene 2022)

Ridicula la segunda parte de hoy, ridiculos los cambios y ridiculo el entrenador.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Ene 2022)

¿Isco y Valverde? Mete a Bale cojones...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

luego la gente se queja de que no se da descanso a los titulares.

Lo mejor del partido mendy.

El seboso y el serbio son casos dignos de estudio.


----------



## Niels Bohr (23 Ene 2022)

Pues hala, partido perdido y el Sevilla nos puede superar.


----------



## petro6 (23 Ene 2022)

Hijos de perra. Putos palmeros de los cojones.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Ene 2022)

Que se acuesten los del madrid anda... No puede ser que el Madrid tire 30 veces y no sea capaz de tirar entre los 3 palos y el Elche dos que tiene las enchufa.


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Se veía que esto no había manera de ganarlo...gracias a Dios que patético y farsa están lejos...



La liga es del cerdilla, claramente además


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ene 2022)

Madre mia, el fútbol no hay quien lo entienda.


----------



## fred (23 Ene 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Pero que risa si somos lideres



Con Queiroz tambien eramos liderisimos.La tendencia actual es la que es.


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¡Amos no me jodas!



Entran isco y valverde


venga que remontamos, ayer el atletico levanto un 0-2 y le sobraron minutos


----------



## fieraverde (23 Ene 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> La liga es del cerdilla, claramente además



Prefiero al betis


----------



## Niels Bohr (23 Ene 2022)

Me da pena porque Carleto me cae muy bien y me gustaría que siguiera muchos años, pero si no se gana nada este año va a ser difícil.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ene 2022)

Y ahora a la cruceta.


----------



## Scardanelli (23 Ene 2022)

La ha terminado de liar el jubilado con los últimos cambios...


----------



## Xequinfumfa (23 Ene 2022)

El fútbol tiene estas cosas. 
Dominio total del Madrid y perdemos 2-0. 
Para que luego vayan por ahí cuatro iluminados hablando de posesión.


----------



## euromelon (23 Ene 2022)

Y ahora entra la albondiga


----------



## Octubrista (23 Ene 2022)

Medio equipo sigue en Arabia Saudí.

Hasta las bandas de Xavi y del Cholo van a tener la posibilidad de llegar.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Sin una valoracion del partido?



No recordaba que había partido... 

Hum, hemos perdido. Mierda.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (23 Ene 2022)

Ni una siesta se puede echar uno tranquilo. Lo del efecto javi era hoy no?


----------



## euromelon (23 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Isco y Valverde? Mete a Bale cojones...



Algún pr de subnormales están encantados de que no meta a bale


----------



## petro6 (23 Ene 2022)

In PanzIsco we trust.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Ene 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> La liga es del cerdilla, claramente además



No creo,no es un equipo que pueda mantener un ritmo alto de puntos,si fuesen los de siempre los que estuviesen de perseguidores si daría miedo la situación...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Ene 2022)

A ver Modric...


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)

Ojo al dato: el elche nunca habia ganado en el bernabeu. Y tampoco lo ha hecho en barcelona y atletico


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Ene 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No recordaba que había partido...
> 
> Hum, hemos perdido. Mierda.



Gracias por el análisis,otros puntos de vista siempre son bienvenidos


----------



## petro6 (23 Ene 2022)

gaaaaaaaaaaal,vamos hijos de putaaaa


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## Arnaud de Solier (23 Ene 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Hijos de perra. Putos palmeros de los cojones.



Me cago en su padre!!

Sin acritú.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Evangelion (23 Ene 2022)

Penalti es.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Ene 2022)

La verdad es que pitar penalti por esas putas mierdas de manos que ultimamente se estan pitando, es una puta broma.


----------



## petro6 (23 Ene 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Me cago en su padre!!
> 
> Sin acritú.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



gñeeeee


----------



## barullo (23 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Supongo que no era penalty ¿a que no?


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)

Me comunican q el descuento va a ser este


----------



## Scardanelli (23 Ene 2022)

No me acordaba de que había salido Ijco...


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (23 Ene 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Qué coño hacen a estas alturas Panzard y Lucas sobre el campo



Porque el tito Floper ya está chocheando.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Supongo que no era penalty ¿a que no?



Le ha dado en la mano a un jugador del elche, voluntaria o no, la verdad q no me meto, el reglamento no lo entiende ni dios y cada arbitro es un mundo


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Ene 2022)

Pero Rodrigo,hijo de la gran...hay que tirar rápido,se supone que hay defensas que no te van a dejar una hora para que apuntes bien


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Ene 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Prefiero al betis



El Betis que se vaya a tomar por culo a tercera o como cojones se llame ahora


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero Rodrigo,hijo de la gran...hay que tirar rápido,se supone que hay defensas que no te van a dejar una hora para que apuntes bien



rodrygo esta como vinicius sus primeros años en el madrid tirando a puerta


----------



## barullo (23 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Le ha dado en la mano a un jugador del elche, voluntaria o no, la verdad q no me meto, el reglamento no lo entiende ni dios y cada arbitro es un mundo



Lo estoy viendo ahora. Mano es pero vamos de espaldas y saltando ya me dirás qué coño de penalty es ese

Está como loco por pitaros penaltys a favor este tío


----------



## Hannibal (23 Ene 2022)

Hay días que no quiere entrar y poco se puede hacer.
Y aún en días como hoy y quedando el descuento, sigo creyendo en al menos el empate


----------



## Niels Bohr (23 Ene 2022)

Estoy viendo que el Sevilla empató en casa con el Celta ayer, así que les sacamos aún 3 puntos aún perdiendo. O sea que aún no nos pillan...

Y el Atleti a 13 y el Barsa a 17... si no ganamos esta liga ya será mala follá.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> rodrygo esta como vinicius sus primeros años en el madrid tirando a puerta



Si no es que la falle,es que no puedes esperar a asegurar tanto el tiro,se supone que juegas en un equipo top porque no necesitas eso...


----------



## euromelon (23 Ene 2022)

21 tiros a puerta con bale ganábamos de 3 este partido


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Lo estoy viendo ahora. Mano es pero vamos de espaldas y saltando ya me dirás qué coño de penalty es ese
> 
> Está como loco por pitaros penaltys a favor este tío



Pues ha habido otra mano ahora en el area, mas clara que la anterior


----------



## euromelon (23 Ene 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Hay días que no quiere entrar y poco se puede hacer.
> Y aún en días como hoy y quedando el descuento, sigo creyendo en al menos el empate



Como que poco. Cambiar a todos los de arriba y no se hizo


----------



## barullo (23 Ene 2022)

Casimiro a lo suyo


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)

militao se pone de delantero centro


----------



## barullo (23 Ene 2022)

Joder 4 minutos


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Ene 2022)

Goooool


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> militao se pone de delantero centro



Jajajajajajaja MAMA


----------



## Hannibal (23 Ene 2022)

Primer gol de Militao en liga y creo que en la temporad.


----------



## Niels Bohr (23 Ene 2022)

Una duda que tengo. ¿Los jugadores pierden dinero si no ganan un partido DE LIGA? ¿Y el club?

En Champions sí pero en liga?


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Entran isco y valverde
> 
> 
> venga que remontamos, ayer el atletico levanto un 0-2 y le sobraron minutos



el que sabe, sabe


----------



## Hannibal (23 Ene 2022)

Pues aún acabamos ganando, vereis.


----------



## Scardanelli (23 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> militao se pone de delantero centro



No tenemos nada mejor en el área...


----------



## petro6 (23 Ene 2022)

Qué grande es ser del Madrid.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Ene 2022)

Pues ahí teneis el empate, doy lo que prometo


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (23 Ene 2022)

ahora en la prórroga los rematamos


----------



## euromelon (23 Ene 2022)

Quedó demostrado hoy los peores vater y panzard


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> militao se pone de delantero centro



El nuevo ramos


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Lo estoy viendo ahora. Mano es pero vamos de espaldas y saltando ya me dirás qué coño de penalty es ese
> 
> Está como loco por pitaros penaltys a favor este tío



La mano de Militao el año pasado contra el Sevilla que le dio la liga a tu equipo también era de espaldas y absurda,seguro que puedo imaginar que escribiste entonces...


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Ene 2022)

Jajajajaja calambreman


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> militao se pone de delantero centro



Militao no es nada, pero nada tronco.

Lo que pasa es que te lo encuentras por la calle y te cambias de acera, por eso engaña.


----------



## Niels Bohr (23 Ene 2022)

No es por nada pero Militao es el mejor fichaje del Madrid en mucho tiempo, desde Varane. Aunque parecía muy caro pero es muy bueno y muy joven.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (23 Ene 2022)

Carleto y sus muchachos van a sestear de aqui a final de liga haciendo lo mismo que haga el sevilla mientras se descojonan del cholo y javi


----------



## barullo (23 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> La mano de Militao el año pasado contra el Sevilla que le dio la liga a tu equipo también era de espaldas y absurda,seguro que puedo imaginar que escribiste entonces...



Ya no me acuerdo, quizá ni siquiera escribí

Como tengamos que poner en solfa tus comentarios de todas las ligas lo mismo te tienes que esconder una temporada


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Ene 2022)

Pesimo partido del Madrid, hay que tirar mejor.

Jovic no deberia jugar, el tipo tiene menos sangre que un muerto, desaparece siempre, para eso prefiero a Mariano que al menos tiene algo mas de sangre.

Vinicius bien. Todos los demas mal.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Ene 2022)

Pese a que el partido ha roto el pacometro ha sido bastante intenso


----------



## euromelon (23 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Pesimo partido del Madrid, hay que tirar mejor.
> 
> Jovic no deberia jugar, el tipo tiene menos sangre que un muerto, desaparece siempre, para eso prefiero a Mariano que al menos tiene algo mas de sangre.
> 
> Vinicius bien. Todos los demas mal.



O bale de 9 lo haría mejor que jovic o mariano


----------



## petro6 (23 Ene 2022)

Esperemos que lo de Benzemá sea poco grave.


----------



## Hannibal (23 Ene 2022)

Pues para mí este partido marca claramente un punto de inflexión: hemos sido mejores que ellos, hemos tenido la posesió y no hemos ganado por el séspet 

Ahora en serio, nos han tirado 2 veces y han sido 2 goles. Lo normal estos partidos es ganarlos, pero dentro de lo malo el empate de ayer del Sevilla hace que un mal resultado como es un empate en casa, sea algo más llevadero. Es una putada, porque coger algo más de aire antes del parón era vital, pero es lo que hay.

P.D. Después del partido de hoy, supongo que el cani-portero del Leche será el nuevo portero de la selección


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ene 2022)

Bueno, teniendo en cuenta que hoy todo lo que es "varianza" estaba en contra, haber sumado y con gol en el añadido es para irse contento.

Es alucinante como es este deporte. Nunca deja de sorprendente.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Ene 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> O bale de 9 lo haría mejor que jovic o mariano



Sin duda, y ademas va bien de cabeza.


----------



## Roedr (23 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Me da pena porque Carleto me cae muy bien y me gustaría que siguiera muchos años, pero si no se gana nada este año va a ser difícil.



Carletto no puede seguir un año más porque escoñará todos los jóvenes de la cantera con opciones de contribuir al primer equipo. 
Lo de hoy sacando a Panzard por Rodrygo ha sido muy ridículo.


----------



## Scardanelli (23 Ene 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> O bale de 9 lo haría mejor que jovic o mariano



Es donde debería tener minutos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Ene 2022)

Benzema se retira lesionado y pese a que nunca lo he valorado demasiado, ahora es vital para el Madrid, igual que Vinicius. El viejo los va a reventar.


----------



## euromelon (23 Ene 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Es donde debería tener minutos.



De extremo tb lo haría mejor que ausensio panzard o rodrygo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

La Entrada de jovic ha revolucionado el partido, que forma de jugar, es algo de otro mundo.

Bueno...

Mendy parece que va últimamente ciego de cocaina, me gusta mucho su banda con vinicius, necesitamos vender mierda y tener un buen sustituto de Benzema, Rodrygo de momento no le d apara titular así que mabappe va a estar muy bien con vinicius y banzema el año que viene en ataque.

Modric es un escándalo, Isco andando y el en el 93 corriendo.

Váter...le están entrevistando ahora, supongo que es su momento de protagonismo como si de una estrella de Hollywood se tratara, lo mismo le llaman para presentar los Óscar al jofruta este año, de forma llana y básica es un desgraciado.

Isco, tiene tanta calidad como adicción a las rifles y pocas ganas de trabajar.

Hazard...no tengo comentarios para el.

Jovic...ya he dicho lo que me parece.


Bale que apenas juega se nota que se cuida porque mantiene la forma física siempre.


El Elche un partido muy serio, pero esos partidos casi nunca salen, dos ocasiones dos goles, y muy bien en defensa.


----------



## Edge2 (23 Ene 2022)

PAgina 1000


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ene 2022)

Los antis dirán: Ni con dos penalties a favor gana el Real Madrid.

La Liga va a ser sufrida hasta el final.


----------



## IVNP71 (23 Ene 2022)

Próximo partido de liga es contra el Granada....pues sigo pensando lo mismo y será un partido al estilo Osasuna, Cádiz y Elche o sea partido trampa donde si no sales a ganarlo como de una final se puede pasar muy mal.
No sé porqué pero me da la sensación que los equipos pequeños se le atragantan al Madrid en el Bernabéu es mi sensación como que el Madrid no se siente muy cómodo.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Ene 2022)

No se porque se critica a Lucas Vazquez aqui, a mi me parece que cumple bastante bien.


----------



## Roedr (23 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> PAgina 1000



E Irene de Montero de Ministra cobrando más que media Burbuja junta.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (23 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> PAgina 1000



según mi config 500


----------



## fachacine (23 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No se porque se critica a Lucas Vazquez aqui, a mi me parece que cumple bastante bien.



Yo mismo te cojo cita pa el oculista, y te pago las gafas


----------



## petro6 (23 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No se porque se critica a Lucas Vazquez aqui, a mi me parece que cumple bastante bien.



De suplente o revulsivo, nunca de titular.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> E Irene de Montero de Ministra cobrando más que media Burbuja junta.



Aqui estan los mayores intelectuales de España, esto si que es un comite de expertos.


----------



## filets (23 Ene 2022)

Si hay contacto el VAR no puede entrar. Pues hoy ha entrado.
Ayer al paleti 7min de añadido. Hoy 4min.
El Elche ha tirado dos veces a puerta y ha metido 2 goles.

Con todo en contra hemos pillado un punto. Despues de Supercopa, copa y liga ahora tenemos algo de descanso. A ver si descansa el centro del campo y Vini


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (23 Ene 2022)

Como le de 5 partidos más a Hazard de titular perdemos la liga.


----------



## petro6 (23 Ene 2022)

Alegrémonos, que a las 9 juega el Masía Team. Risas sin fín


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Ene 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Como le de 5 partidos más a Hazard de titular perdemos la liga.



La verdad es que si lo piensas bien el Madrid lo que ha hecho es fichar al hermano gemelo de Gordisco por 160 kilos, no esta mal.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Ene 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Alegrémonos, que a las 9 juega el Masía Team. Risas sin fín



Hoy visto lo visto, poca risa.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (23 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> La verdad es que si lo piensas bien el Madrid lo que ha hecho es fichar al hermano gemelo de Gordisco por 160 kilos, no esta mal.



Gordisco por lo menos nos va a dar una alegría este verano cuando lo fiche el Barça, este ni eso.


----------



## Roedr (23 Ene 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Como le de 5 partidos más a Hazard de titular perdemos la liga.



No lo dudes.


----------



## petro6 (23 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Hoy visto lo visto, poca risa.



Si les hemos podido meter seis. Esto es fútbol.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ene 2022)

filets dijo:


> Si hay contacto el VAR no puede entrar. Pues hoy ha entrado.
> Ayer al paleti 7min de añadido. Hoy 4min.
> El Elche ha tirado dos veces a puerta y ha metido 2 goles.
> 
> Con todo en contra hemos pillado un punto. Despues de Supercopa, copa y liga ahora tenemos algo de descanso. A ver si descansa el centro del campo y Vini



A mi me ha parecido poco añadido. Con 2 revisiones de VAR, 3 cambios, 2 lesiones, y el portero del Elche perdiendo tiempo de forma reiterativa... 4 minutos es poco.

El VAR hoy para mi está bien utilizado. Si hay contacto y es dudoso no entiendo porque no puede revisarse. Pero que se haga siempre.

Ahora a descansar. A la vuelta San Mamés y Granada, sin Vinicius y ya veremos Benzemá.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (23 Ene 2022)

A ver si está para el siguiente partido de liga, que no quiero ser monotematico con Jovic, pero es un asco de delantero y encima ya ha marcado su gol de todas las temporadas.


----------



## Roedr (23 Ene 2022)

Carletto es evidente que es tan elegante y agradable como entrenador desfasado. Sólo funcionar por jerarquía. Sin Pintus ya estaríamos en caída libre.

Sobre Benzema, pues sí, un putadón lo de Francia, igual que cuando Tite empezó a llevar a Vini. Mierda de selecciones. 

Ahora a rezar para que no tener a Jovic&Panzard en el 11 titular contra el PSG.


----------



## qbit (23 Ene 2022)

Eso es viendo la botella medio llena. Viéndola medio vacía, y considerando la solidez del puto Cerdilla esta temporada, era una ocasión excelente de alejarnos en 2 puntos más.


----------



## Edge2 (23 Ene 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> según mi config 500



Porque has tocado. Para que tocas?


----------



## petro6 (23 Ene 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Eso es viendo la botella medio llena. Viéndola medio vacía, y considerando la solidez del puto Cerdilla esta temporada, era una ocasión excelente de alejarnos en 2 puntos más.



No os preocupéis , que allí está Gafetegui.


----------



## IVNP71 (23 Ene 2022)

Alguien me puede decir cuándo fue la última vez que el Madrid ganó por goleada en el Bernabéu y en liga? 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Scardanelli (23 Ene 2022)

Por cierto, vaya centro se ha sacado Vinicius...


----------



## qbit (23 Ene 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir cuándo fue la última vez que el Madrid ganó por goleada en el Bernabéu y en liga?
> Pozdrawiam.



El 22-09-2021, 6-1 al Mallorca.


----------



## Fiodor (23 Ene 2022)

Esto ya lo hemos visto muchas veces... Rival inferior en el Bernabéu, se crean muchas ocasiones pero sin gol, pasan los minutos y al final no se gana el partido... Falta acierto de cara a portería pero también hay falta de ideas para sorprender al rival... No es preocupante, por ahora, porque el equipo cuando se tiene que poner las pilas, acaba dando la cara, pero todavía queda mucha temporada y ahora es cuando el equipo titular va a empezar a notar la falta de descanso...


----------



## cebollo (23 Ene 2022)

Se lesiona Benzema y Vinicius acumula tarjetas amarillas. Contra el Granada la delantera puede ser Hazard - Mariano-Asensio. O Rodrygo-Jovic- Bale.


----------



## Niels Bohr (23 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Carletto no puede seguir un año más porque escoñará todos los jóvenes de la cantera con opciones de contribuir al primer equipo.
> Lo de hoy sacando a Panzard por Rodrygo ha sido muy ridículo.



Bueno según algunos todos los entrenadores son una puta mierda, este es el abuelo jubilado, Zidane era un moro calvo inútil, Mouriño un trasnochado que no pasó de semis y solo ganó una liga... Y esos son los que tienen el mejor currículum del mundo...

Yo quiero que siga muchos años, es un tío encantador que tiene 3 Champions y ha conseguido hacer jugar al Madrid y convertir en algo a Paqueticius, Asensio, Rodrigo y Benzema que estaban muertos y fuera del club.


----------



## IVNP71 (23 Ene 2022)

qbit dijo:


> El 22-09-2021, 6-1 al Mallorca.



4 meses de eso demasiados diría yo.En otras temporadas más de un equipo de los de abajo salían con un par de goles encima del Bernabéu y hoy por hoy las victorias son cortas o te la lian cuando vienen al feudo blanco.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Fiodor (23 Ene 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Se lesiona Benzema y Vinicius acumula tarjetas amarillas. Contra el Granada la delantera puede ser Hazard - Mariano-Asensio. O Rodrygo-Jovic- Bale.



Esto va a ser habitual en lo que queda de temporada. El equipo titular ya no estará tan disponible como estos meses anteriores y habrá que tirar del banquillo. Ahora es cuando le toca a Ancelotti demostrar que tiene una buena plantilla y no solamente un buen equipo titular.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Ene 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Como le de 5 partidos más a Hazard de titular perdemos la liga.



Lo estaba viendo en un bar y con la tele lejos no distinguía bien quién tenía la pelota (salvo a Vinicius) pero me ha dado la sensación de que Hazard no ha estado mal,de hecho ahí arriba con la bola es quien más calidad tiene aunque no tenga el despliegue físico de Vinicius...

Yo le daba partidos de todas todas,con el en forma y Vinicius es la única opción de hacer algo en Champions.


----------



## euromelon (23 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No se porque se critica a Lucas Vazquez aqui, a mi me parece que cumple bastante bien.



O troleas o eres anti


----------



## euromelon (23 Ene 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Esto ya lo hemos visto muchas veces... Rival inferior en el Bernabéu, se crean muchas ocasiones pero sin gol, pasan los minutos y al final no se gana el partido... Falta acierto de cara a portería pero también hay falta de ideas para sorprender al rival... No es preocupante, por ahora, porque el equipo cuando se tiene que poner las pilas, acaba dando la cara, pero todavía queda mucha temporada y ahora es cuando el equipo titular va a empezar a notar la falta de descanso...



Para eso está bale


----------



## euromelon (23 Ene 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Se lesiona Benzema y Vinicius acumula tarjetas amarillas. Contra el Granada la delantera puede ser Hazard - Mariano-Asensio. O Rodrygo-Jovic- Bale.



Hazard mariano ausensio es una broma de mal gusto


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

Criticar que este tío abusa de los titulares es discutible, a quien quieres darle el centro del campo?? A Isco el mórbido?, A Valverde que aparte de correr lo de organizar no sabe ni en qué consiste??, Y las bandas?? Al seboso belga??.

Y la delantera?? A jovic nazario o a marianinho???


----------



## Roedr (23 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Bueno según algunos todos los entrenadores son una puta mierda, este es el abuelo jubilado, Zidane era un moro calvo inútil, Mouriño un trasnochado que no pasó de semis y solo ganó una liga... Y esos son los que tienen el mejor currículum del mundo...
> 
> Yo quiero que siga muchos años, es un tío encantador que tiene 3 Champions y ha conseguido hacer jugar al Madrid y convertir en algo a Paqueticius, Asensio, Rodrigo y Benzema que estaban muertos y fuera del club.



Pues sí, lo que dices de las críticas a los entrenadores es cierto, pero:

1. Carletto tiene ya experiencia en el Madrid en fundir equipos por no rotar. No se le crítica que ahora vaya camino de lo mismo de forma gratuita.
2. Carletto tiene que ver en la explosión definitiva de Vinicius lo mismo que yo: nada. Hasta él mismo lo ha reconocido en alguna rueda de prensa.
3. El CV de Carletto en ligas es bastante malo. Puedes buscar sus estadísticas de equipazos entrenados y ratio de ligas ganadas.

Edito para añadir otro punto

4. A Carletto lo largaron del Madrid teniendo a su disposición una de las mejores plantillas de la historia del fútbol. Como demostró ZZ con tres champions seguidas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues sí, lo que dices de las críticas a los entrenadores es cierto, pero:
> 
> 1. Carletto tiene ya experiencia en el Madrid en fundir equipos por no rotar. No se le crítica que ahora vaya camino de lo mismo de forma gratuita.
> 2. Carletto tiene que ver en la explosión definitiva de Vinicius lo mismo que yo: nada. Hasta él mismo lo ha reconocido en alguna rueda de prensa.
> ...




Si,.si todo eso está muy bien, pero vivimos del presente, el presente es que está haciendo una muy buena liga, y el Madrid aspira a todo aparte de haber ganado la Supercopa, en este caso los suplentes queda demostrado que son una banda, jubilados, gordos o sin calidad.


----------



## petro6 (23 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues sí, lo que dices de las críticas a los entrenadores es cierto, pero:
> 
> 1. Carletto tiene ya experiencia en el Madrid en fundir equipos por no rotar. No se le crítica que ahora vaya camino de lo mismo de forma gratuita.
> 2. Carletto tiene que ver en la explosión definitiva de Vinicius lo mismo que yo: nada. Hasta él mismo lo ha reconocido en alguna rueda de prensa.
> ...



Vale, ¿Y a quién traemos?.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Ene 2022)

Tengo la sensacion de que de haber podido contar hoy con Mbappe, el Madrid hubiese acabado empatando igualmente con el Elche, mientras que de haber podido contar con Haaland, se habria podido ganar por goleada. Porque Mbappe necesita mas espacios, mientras que Haaland puede hacer mas daño en el seno del area.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Vale, ¿Y a quién traemos?.




En un mundo de unicornios, un delantero bueno pero un killer, mbappe para una de las bandas, alguien contrastado para el centro del campo, Modric no va a durar todo el año próximo, se nos lesiona y a tomar por culo, Pogba es muy bueno y accesible, esto y un lateral.

Como suplentes puedes mantener a Carvajal y ay en el centro a camavinga, arriba a Rodrygo.


Todos los sebosos fuera.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues sí, lo que dices de las críticas a los entrenadores es cierto, pero:
> 
> 1. Carletto tiene ya experiencia en el Madrid en fundir equipos por no rotar. No se le crítica que ahora vaya camino de lo mismo de forma gratuita.
> 2. Carletto tiene que ver en la explosión definitiva de Vinicius lo mismo que yo: nada. Hasta él mismo lo ha reconocido en alguna rueda de prensa.
> ...



Mejor fundirlos por no rotar, que poner siempre a los que te caigan mejor.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (23 Ene 2022)

Me he perdido el partido pero leeros es otro espectaculo.Me ha fallado @Edge2 que no ha cantado los goles del elche pero aun asi ha estado divertido leeros.

Cuatro puntos de ventaja , implicaria 1 de colchon en caso de perder en el pizjuan.

El proximo partido creo haber escuchado es recibir al Granada sin Benzema ni Negricius... Dentro de los pequeños es el que peor defiende yo creo...importante ponerse delante en el marcador. 

Como palmemos esta liga sera muy vergonzante, similar al año Queiroz que pintaba a campeon en Febrero y acabo tercero.


----------



## Edge2 (23 Ene 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Me he perdido el partido pero leeros es otro espectaculo.Me ha fallado @Edge2 que no ha cantado los goles del elche pero aun asi ha estado divertido leeros.
> 
> Cuatro puntos de ventaja , implicaria 1 de colchon en caso de perder en el pizjuan.
> 
> ...



Estaba montando muebles que pillé de ikea, pero los vecinos me han oido seguro


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En un mundo de unicornios, un delantero bueno pero un killer, mbappe para una de las bandas, alguien contrastado para el centro del campo, Modric no va a durar todo el año próximo, se nos lesiona y a tomar por culo, Pogba es muy bueno y accesible, esto y un lateral.
> 
> Como suplentes puedes mantener a Carvajal y ay en el centro a camavinga, arriba a Rodrygo.
> 
> ...



Pogba solo serviria para entorpecer la progresion de Camavinga. Ya tuvo su oportunidad de fichar por el Madrid, pero prefirio hacerle caso a Raiola, asi que ahora que se joda.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (23 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En un mundo de unicornios, un delantero bueno pero un killer, mbappe para una de las bandas, alguien contrastado para el centro del campo, Modric no va a durar todo el año próximo, se nos lesiona y a tomar por culo, Pogba es muy bueno y accesible, esto y un lateral.
> 
> Como suplentes puedes mantener a Carvajal y ay en el centro a camavinga, arriba a Rodrygo.
> 
> ...



Pogba no tiene nada que aportar al Real Madrid, aparte parece el clasico jugador que no aceptaria no ser titular indiscutible. Si lo fichan teniendo a Camavinga o a Valverde estaran tirandiño el dinero y dinamitando el vestuario


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Ene 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Me he perdido el partido pero leeros es otro espectaculo.Me ha fallado @Edge2 que no ha cantado los goles del elche pero aun asi ha estado divertido leeros.
> 
> Cuatro puntos de ventaja , implicaria 1 de colchon en caso de perder en el pizjuan.
> 
> ...



Pero la diferencia es que esta vez el unico rival que hay serio es el Sevilla. No creo que peligre esta liga.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

Pedazo jugador y no soy troll.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (23 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pero la diferencia es que esta vez el unico rival que hay serio es el Sevilla. No creo que peligre esta liga.



Bufff , ojala me equivoque.
Acabo de mirar el calendario y empiezo a dudar que lleguemos lideres a Marzo: 

En casa vienen a casa dos equipos de los que se encierran, Alaves y Granada ( este ultimo quiza intente tocar mas el balon pero despues de dos derrotas seguidas igual le vale un racano 0 a 0) y fuera de casa visitamos Vallecas y el campo del Villarreal que no gano de puto milagro en el Bernabeu, de esas dos salidas me espero cualquier cosa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Pogba no tiene nada que aportar al Real Madrid, aparte parece el clasico jugador que no aceptaria no ser titular indiscutible. Si lo fichan teniendo a Camavinga o a Valverde estaran tirandiño el dinero y dinamitando el vestuario



Claro porque Valverde ha demostrado saber llevar la manija del equipo, Valverde solo sabe correr y trabajar técnicamente es muy malo, es más un jugador de carácter.
Camavinga es un crío no le puedes dar la manija del Madrid porque te lo cargas.
Modric no creo que juegue ya el año que viene ni la mitad de los partidos sinceramente, van a ser 37, es un dios pero cada año cuenta.

El Madrid debe fichar un centrocampista titular el año que viene, jorjinho, Bruno Fernándes aunque no tienen la calidad del croata podrían hacer su trabajo pero no son accesibles, solo queda Pogba, a jugado y rendido en Juve y united excepto este último año, sabe lo que es jugar al máximo nivel de clubs y selecciones.
El tiempo se le acaba al Madrid para armar el centro del campo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Claro porque Valverde ha demostrado saber llevar la manija del equipo, Valverde solo sabe correr y trabajar técnicamente es muy malo, es más un jugador de carácter.
> Camavinga es un crío no le puedes dar la manija del Madrid porque te lo cargas.
> Modric no creo que juegue ya el año que viene ni la mitad de los partidos sinceramente, van a ser 37, es un dios pero cada año cuenta.
> 
> ...



Si hay que buscar a alguien para el centro del campo que haga de sustituto de Modric, desde luego no seria Pogba. Pogba no vale para controlar la posesion.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pogba solo serviria para entorpecer la progresion de Camavinga. Ya tuvo su oportunidad de fichar por el Madrid, pero prefirio hacerle caso a Raiola, asi que ahora que se joda.



Por lo que he podido palpar en redcafe.net la afición del MU está de Pogba hasta los mismos. No quiero gente chunga en nuestro club.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Si hay que buscar a alguien para el centro del campo que haga de sustituto de Modric, desde luego no seria Pogba. Pogba no vale para controlar la posesion.




Y a quien ponemos? Si la cosa es que ya no podemos elegir, el Madrid está armando un equipo para jugar al contrataque.


----------



## Roedr (23 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Claro porque Valverde ha demostrado saber llevar la manija del equipo, Valverde solo sabe correr y trabajar técnicamente es muy malo, es más un jugador de carácter.
> Camavinga es un crío no le puedes dar la manija del Madrid porque te lo cargas.
> Modric no creo que juegue ya el año que viene ni la mitad de los partidos sinceramente, van a ser 37, es un dios pero cada año cuenta.
> 
> ...



Es que es muy difícil. Para mí la sustitución de Ramos/Varane raya el milagro. Si viene Mbappe tendremos delanteraza para una década. Nos queda el medio y un LD, que por lo que parece va a ser lo más difícil.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (23 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Claro porque Valverde ha demostrado saber llevar la manija del equipo, Valverde solo sabe correr y trabajar técnicamente es muy malo, es más un jugador de carácter.
> Camavinga es un crío no le puedes dar la manija del Madrid porque te lo cargas.
> Modric no creo que juegue ya el año que viene ni la mitad de los partidos sinceramente, van a ser 37, es un dios pero cada año cuenta.
> 
> ...



Ese negro, al igual que el unaited como club es una mediocridad sobrevalorada por la prensa (supongo que su representante sabra que plumas tener en nomina). Antes que el, que cojones, casi prefiero quitarle al Barcelona Franqui de llong, fijate tu lo que te digo, o si me apuras, a ojos cerrados ficho al mediocentro del Sevilla que no se ni quien coño es.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y a quien ponemos? Si la cosa es que ya no podemos elegir, el Madrid está armando un equipo para jugar al contrataque.



No se puede jugar siempre al contragolpe, porque los equipos pequeños se te cierran y tambien hay que saber jugar con posesion. Como dice Ancelotti, la fuerza de este equipo es que pueden jugar de diferentes maneras.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> No se puede jugar siempre al contragolpe, porque los equipos pequeños se te cierran y tambien hay que saber jugar con posesion. Como dice Ancelotti, la fuerza de este equipo es que pueden jugar de diferentes maneras.




Pues citame un futbolista disponible para jugar con el balón en posesión disponible para fichar.
No digo como Modric si no la mitad de bueno.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (23 Ene 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Por lo que he podido palpar en redcafe.net la afición del MU está de Pogba hasta los mismos. No quiero gente chunga en nuestro club.



Una de las cosas que celebre cuando Zidane se fue es que Pogba no acabo en el Madrid , no creo que si Florentino no lo trajo con el raro ese lo vaya a traer con Abuelotti.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues citame un futbolista disponible para jugar con el balón en posesión disponible para fichar.
> No digo como Modric si no la mitad de bueno.



Dicen que Florentino estaria tanteando la posibilidad de Barella del Inter, 24 años y motor de su centro del campo:


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Ene 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Ese negro, al igual que el unaited como club es una mediocridad sobrevalorada por la prensa (supongo que su representante sabra que plumas tener en nomina). Antes que el, que cojones, casi prefiero quitarle al Barcelona Franqui de llong, fijate tu lo que te digo, o si me apuras, a ojos cerrados ficho al mediocentro del Sevilla que no se ni quien coño es.



Bueno, es que la capacidad de marketing y de control del relato del MU es alucinante. Fueron los primeros en tomarse en serio la globalización y eso les dio una gran ventaja inicial. 

Ahora ya llevan casi una década no siendo nadie en el campo (y lo que les queda, según parece) y eso empieza a erosionar su imagen en China y los países árabes, pero están tardando.

@Obiwanchernobil ¿Vas a dejar de poner videos guarros de perros, jodío de mi vida?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (23 Ene 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Bueno, es que la capacidad de marketing y de control del relato del MU es alucinante. Fueron los primeros en tomarse en serio la globalización y eso les dio una gran ventaja inicial.
> 
> Ahora ya llevan casi una década no siendo nadie en el campo (y lo que les queda, según parece) y eso empieza a erosionar su imagen en China y los países árabes, pero están tardando.
> 
> @Obiwanchernobil ¿Vas a dejar de poner videos guarros de perros, jodío de mi vida?



Mas alla de la final que le remontaron al Bayern en el Nou Camp no han hecho nada para ser considerados elite uropea. Eso si, los anuncios de nike donde salian sus jugadores asi como todo lo relativo al marketing les ponia por encima del resto.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Ene 2022)

Pogba será chungo, negro, egoísta y todo lo que queráis. Pero lo ves jugar y ves que ahí hay un centrocampista de élite. Y encontrar uno de esos nos urge, porque Modric está a media lesión de la retirada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Bueno, es que la capacidad de marketing y de control del relato del MU es alucinante. Fueron los primeros en tomarse en serio la globalización y eso les dio una gran ventaja inicial.
> 
> Ahora ya llevan casi una década no siendo nadie en el campo (y lo que les queda, según parece) y eso empieza a erosionar su imagen en China y los países árabes, pero están tardando.
> 
> @Obiwanchernobil ¿Vas a dejar de poner videos guarros de perros, jodío de mi vida?




No puedo prometerte nada, lo intentaré, a veces pienso que sí pero entonces me pasa como hoy y encuentro el vídeo de una foca dándole lo suyo a un pingüino, entonces es cuando me pregunto dónde compartirlo, y la respuesta es clara, con vosotros.

Es posible que dedique un hilo en exclusiva a ello, con lo cual con ignorar ese hilo será suficiente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Pogba será chungo, negro, egoísta y todo lo que queráis. Pero lo ves jugar y ves que ahí hay un centrocampista de élite. Y encontrar uno de esos nos urge, porque Modric está a media lesión de la retirada.




Exacto, mientras se firma o formamos a un centrocampista Pogba nos cubre tres años la papeleta.


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Exacto, mientras se firma o formamos a un centrocampista Pogba nos cubre tres años la papeleta.



A mi pogba nunca me ha gustado, es el tipico jugador que tiene mas cartel que juego


----------



## 11kjuan (23 Ene 2022)

Desde cuándo los negros se han caracterizado por buenos "controladores de juego" ?

Ni delanteros ni mediapuntas.
Ni siquiera Francia con sus negros o Brasil.
Siempre hay un blanco que marca los tiempos.

Joder, sustituir a Modric por Pogba.


----------



## JimTonic (23 Ene 2022)

pues me he pedido una pizza como buen gordo para el partido del barca


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> La mano de Militao el año pasado contra el Sevilla que le dio la liga a tu equipo también era de espaldas y absurda,seguro que puedo imaginar que escribiste entonces...





barullo dijo:


> Ya no me acuerdo, quizá ni siquiera escribí
> 
> Como tengamos que poner en solfa tus comentarios de todas las ligas lo mismo te tienes que esconder una temporada



*Todo ok José Luis, todo ok*


----------



## Policía Pérez (23 Ene 2022)

Casi me da un ataque leyendo lo de Pogba organizador. Un tio que la unica etapa que ha brillado en el Manchester es jugando de extremo izquierdo cuando Rashford estaba lesionado, liberado de toda responsabilidad defensiva

Que lo pidiera Zidane se entiende, porque es frances y Zidane no tiene ni puta idea de nada, pero en pleno 2022 no cuela ya un monguer asi en el Madrid


----------



## Andr3ws (23 Ene 2022)

Pogba puede ser, sin exagerar, el jugador más sobrevalorado de la historia. 
Solo hay que ver lo que es el Man Unt desde que él está. 
Es un jugador para el Milán AC o el atlético de Madrid. 
Rezando para que no venga…


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ene 2022)

A ver, es verdad que en el Bernabeu ha habido 2-3 empates Paco hasta la fecha, pero en la Liga se trata de ser regular.

No creo que el partido de hoy haya sido peor que el de Osasuna, por ejemplo. Estas cosas pasan. 

El Sevilla - Real Madrid es en la jornada 32. Y después hay que ir a Pamplona y al Wanda. Quiero decir, que queda Liga para aburrir, incluso llegando al partido del Pizjuán con 8-10 puntos, pierdes y todavía tiene la cosa mucha chicha.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (23 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pogba solo serviria para entorpecer la progresion de Camavinga. Ya tuvo su oportunidad de fichar por el Madrid, pero prefirio hacerle caso a Raiola, asi que ahora que se joda.



Cuanto hace que no juega camavingas?

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (23 Ene 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Cuanto hace que no juega camavingas?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



Jugo en copaante el elche creo y en supercopa creo que tambien


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)

Una jornada menos


----------



## Hannibal (23 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Una jornada menos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 917560
> 
> ...



Técnicamente no estamos ni salvados del descenso  toca seguir remando


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ene 2022)

A ver, parece una tontería, pero al Atleti puede que le sacamos 11 puntos (14 con un partido más). Obviamente es mucha ventaja, pero como hemos estado con "partidos de más" y todo eso, parecía que estaban fuera. Y si hacemos un par de partidos malos y nos saturamos, imaginaros que se ponen a 6-7 puntos. Y en la jornada 35, hay que ir al Wanda.

Obviamente tenemos números de campeón de momento, y podemos perder partidos... seguramente ganando 11-12 de los 16 partidos sea suficiente. Pero hay que ganarlos.


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)

El dato es demoledor en min 71


----------



## Edu.R (24 Ene 2022)

Audiencias de ayer:

Alavés - Barcelona: 1'17 millones
Real Madrid - Elche: 0'81 millones
Rayo - Athletic: 0'61 millones (En abierto en Gol)
Real Sociedad - Getafe: 0'19 millones
Granada - Osasuna: 0'12 millones

Esos son los datos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Audiencias de ayer:
> 
> Alavés - Barcelona: 1'17 millones
> Real Madrid - Elche: 0'81 millones
> ...




Desde luego ahora los partidos más vistos van a ser siempre lo del Barcelona y no por lo futbolístico, este año estamos viendo más partidos del barca que en toda nuestra vida.


----------



## Andr3ws (24 Ene 2022)

Cuidado, si le añades las cifras de decos piratas, la audiencia si que llegaria a niveles decentes. ME apuesto lo que sea que hay mas gente viendolos pirata que pagando la brutalidad que piden.
Quizá deberian comenzar a pensar en bajar el precio de ver el futbol en casa....


----------



## xilebo (24 Ene 2022)

*Ancelotti respira con la Operación Rescate del Madrid*

El *Madrid* logra que la *CBF* flete un chárter al acabar el partido con *Paraguay* para que *Vinicius*, *Militao*, *Casemiro* y *Rodrygo* lleguen en la víspera del *Athletic-Madrid* de *Copa*.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (24 Ene 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Cuidado, si le añades las cifras de decos piratas, la audiencia si que llegaria a niveles decentes. ME apuesto lo que sea que hay mas gente viendolos pirata que pagando la brutalidad que piden.
> Quizá deberian comenzar a pensar en bajar el precio de ver el futbol en casa....



Claro que sí.
Vamos, la mayoría de gente lo ve pirata.
De mis colegas todo el mundo lo ve por el rojadirecta o alguna movida de esas.
Si no hay más que ver cuando ponen alguno en abierto del la copa del rey, que lo ven 5 millones de personas


----------



## Roedr (24 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Ancelotti respira con la Operación Rescate del Madrid*
> 
> El *Madrid* logra que la *CBF* flete un chárter al acabar el partido con *Paraguay* para que *Vinicius*, *Militao*, *Casemiro* y *Rodrygo* lleguen en la víspera del *Athletic-Madrid* de *Copa*.



Menudo logro, cascaditos van a llegar. Es una vergüenza como las selecciones se apropian de los jugadores.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 Ene 2022)

cagada descomunal ayer del madrí. Podría haberse puesto a 6 puntos del cerdilla y no consigue ganar a un mierda equipo como el elche.

preocupante lo de benzemá. Como no llegue al partido contra los etarras lo veo chungo para el madrí.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (24 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Audiencias de ayer:
> 
> Alavés - Barcelona: 1'17 millones
> Real Madrid - Elche: 0'81 millones
> ...



Ahi no se cuentan las visualuzaciones piratas del intelne supongo


----------



## Hannibal (24 Ene 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Cuidado, si le añades las cifras de decos piratas, la audiencia si que llegaria a niveles decentes. ME apuesto lo que sea que hay mas gente viendolos pirata que pagando la brutalidad que piden.
> Quizá deberian comenzar a pensar en bajar el precio de ver el futbol en casa....



No hombre no. Ver partidos pirata es caca y completamente desaconsejable y reprobable señor juez.

Ahora bien, me niego a pagar un mínimo de 60€ mensuales (a mayores de otros 60 de fibra+móvil, muy caro para lo que es) para poder ver un solo deporte (liga+Champions, y no incluye Copa) en Vomistar, cuando en otras plataformas como Dazn por 10€ tiene varios deportes top (F1, motos, NBA, premier). Es que es absurdo, pero no veas emisiones pirata, que entonces se pierden puestos de trabajo.

A ver si se confirma que la próxima temporada Dazn llega a un acuerdo con Movistar. Aún multiplicando su precio X3 seguiría siendo razonable para todo lo que ofrecen.


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Ene 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> No hombre no. Ver partidos pirata es caca y completamente desaconsejable y reprobable señor juez.
> 
> Ahora bien, me niego a pagar un mínimo de 60€ mensuales para poder ver un solo deporte (liga+Champions, y no incluye Copa) en Vomistar, cuando en otras plataformas como Dazn por 10€ tiene varios deportes top (F1, motos, NBA, premier). Es que es absurdo, pero no veas emisiones pirata, que entonces se pierden puestos de trabajo.
> 
> A ver si se confirma que la próxima temporada Dazn llega a un acuerdo con Movistar. Aún multiplicando su precio X3 seguiría siendo razonable para todo lo que ofrecen.



Veo que DAzn son 100 pavos al año, es desde luego más asequible. Si meten fútbol a ver que piden.


----------



## euromelon (24 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Veo que DAzn son 100 pavos al año, es desde luego más asequible. Si meten fútbol a ver que piden.



Y con la premier


----------



## Edu.R (24 Ene 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Ahi no se cuentan las visualuzaciones piratas del intelne supongo



No, son audiencias oficiales.


----------



## chicken (24 Ene 2022)

El partido de ayer en el Bernabéu fue un reflejo de que la Liga española se ha igualado mucho en los últimos años, pero es más por una caída del nivel de los grandes que por otras razones.

También va quedando claro que el fichaje de Hazard por el Madrid es uno de los que peor relación precio-rendimiento tienen en la historia del fútbol y que el delantero belga está para mandarlo al Leganés envuelto en un lacito o para jugar pachangas en China, Arabia o la MLS.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (24 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El dato es demoledor en min 71



Sólo os falta poner la posesión, y ya seréis como los culerdos.




Y la gente pidiendo que pongan a este gañán.

FAR$A - MANDRIL, el PP-SOE del "*fúbol*", ej que es asín, gné.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (24 Ene 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Sólo os falta poner la posesión, y ya seréis como los culerdos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 918244
> 
> ...



Ese gañán es mejor que el 95% de jugadores de la liga


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

Queda un mes para el PSG.

Ahora todos los titulares a descansar, es el turno de los sebosos y bale.

Este año tiene más importancia el partido con el PSG que ganar la Champions o la liga.
Messi, ramos, el caso mbappe, la FIFA apoyando al PSG, el sorteo inmundo.


----------



## xilebo (24 Ene 2022)

*Se le atragantan los pequeños*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Se le atragantan los pequeños*



Cuando vi el partido del sheriff pensé que no aspirabamos ni a la liga.


----------



## xilebo (24 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cuando vi el partido del sheriff pensé que no aspirabamos ni a la liga.



Ni a la conference league  yo igual, pues fijate el dato curioso que al final gano todos los partidos del grupo menos ese. Al final dio la razon q fue un tropiezo de entre mil que se dan, porque el partido lo domino entero y tuvo una noche aciaga de cara al gol, que suele pasar en todos los equipos un dia malo


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (24 Ene 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Ese gañán es mejor que el 95% de jugadores de la liga


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (24 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cuando vi el partido del sheriff pensé que no aspirabamos ni a la liga.



Seamos honestos, al empezar la temporada quien coño esperaba que a estas alturas de temporada el Madrid estaria como esta.... Y quien esperaba la pesima primera vuelta atletica....lo del barcelona se podia intuir un poco...


----------



## Manero (24 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Todo ok José Luis, todo ok*



Le pitan 3 penaltis al Madrid y aún llorando, suerte que en uno desde el VAR sintieron vergüenza ajena al ver el pisotón de Hazard y lo anularon. Y se te ha olvidado poner también la foto de la falta previa de Kroos en el penalti fallado por Benzema, que el VAR vea eso y sigan señalando el penalti no se entiende. Bueno mejor dicho se entiende perfectamente.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Le pitan 3 penaltis al Madrid y aún llorando, suerte que en uno desde el VAR sintieron vergüenza ajena al ver el pisotón de Hazard y lo anularon. Y se te ha olvidado poner también la foto de la falta previa de Kroos en el penalti fallado por Benzema, que el VAR vea eso y sigan señalando el penalti no se entiende. Bueno mejor dicho se entiende perfectamente.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 918326



Tiene gracia que tengas narices a decir eso cuando al Madrí en todo el año pasado solo se le pitaron dos penaltis a favor y el far$a se ha pasado 2 años sin que le pitaran ninguno en contra.


----------



## Edu.R (24 Ene 2022)

A ver, hay que entender los partidos.

Por ejemplo, Getafe fue una derrota hasta cierto punto merecida. Por ocasiones si que se podía haber empatado, pero no más. 

Lo de ayer o lo del Sheriff forman parte de ese 5-10% de partidos al año donde lo normal es golear y acabas como mucho empatando pacamente por circustancias.

También sucede al revés, el dia del Sevilla claramente los andaluces no merecieron perder ni de coña en el Bernabeu, pero ese dia la varianza fue favorable a nosotros. El 1-1 es un gol que metes una de cada 20 veces, y el 2-1 es simplemente una sacada de rabo al alcance de casi ningún jugador.

Lo importante es saber que desplegando cierto juego, el 80% de las veces eres favorito para ganar. Que ocasionalmente se te cruza el día y lo tienes que aceptar, igual que a veces es al revés. 

El miedo que hay y que tenemos es que el nivel de juego baje por cansancio. Si jugamos como ayer, de los 16 partidos que quedan ganamos 11 o 12 sin problema. ¿Pero jugaremos asi en abril? Esa es la pregunta inquietante.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (24 Ene 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 918332



Tan metida que ha ganado 4.
Tan metida que lleva más goles en finales de champions que tu equipo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (24 Ene 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, hay que entender los partidos.
> 
> Por ejemplo, Getafe fue una derrota hasta cierto punto merecida. Por ocasiones si que se podía haber empatado, pero no más.
> 
> ...



100% de acuerdo. Cuando el jardinero dice "merecimos" lo que quiere decir es "pudimos." En plan, "fue un partido igualado y fallamos una ocasión en el minuto 83 que si la metemos y tal..." Pues sí, pudo haber pasado, como pudo haber pasado lo contrario, es un poco como llorar porque te pudo haber tocado la lotería, al fin y al acabo tienes las mismas posibilidades de que salga tu número que de que salga el número que salió. Una gilipollez como un piano, vaya.

"Merecer" en realidad es un verbo que no debería usarse en el deporte. La tentación de usarlo en el fútbol es muy grande por las cosas rarísimas que pueden pasar en un deporte con tan poca anotación. Pero al final cuando juegas 50 partidos lo que "mereces" y lo que pasa son la misma cosa, más o menos.

Yo firmaba jugar como ayer todos los partidos que nos quedan. Ganaríamos la liga con la punta del cimbrel si se da el caso. Y ya que estamos, incluso podemos aprovechar para que Alaba aprenda a marcar un poco a delanteros físicos y porculeros tipo Boyé.


----------



## Manero (24 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Tiene gracia que tengas narices a decir eso cuando al Madrí en todo el año pasado solo se le pitaron dos penaltis a favor y el far$a se ha pasado 2 años sin que le pitaran ninguno en contra.



No sufras, a pesar de los dos penaltis que solo os pitaron el año pasado el Madrid sigue siendo el equipo con más penaltis a favor señalados de la historia.


----------



## xilebo (24 Ene 2022)

*ADN Madrid*


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (24 Ene 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Cuanto hace que no juega camavingas?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



Pues imaginese si llegase Pogba.


----------



## Harkkonen (24 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El dato es demoledor en min 71



Lo que es demoledor es que desde que se fue Ronaldo somos una escopeta de feria...


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (24 Ene 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Lo que es demoledor es que desde que se fue Ronaldo somos una escopeta de feria...


----------



## filets (24 Ene 2022)

Hemos llegado al punto culmen del calendario futbolístico: parón de Selecciones en las ligas, pero las Selecciones no juegan


----------



## xilebo (24 Ene 2022)

filets dijo:


> Hemos llegado al punto culmen del calendario futbolístico: parón de Selecciones en las ligas, pero las Selecciones no juegan



Solo la confederacion europea no juega nada, todas las demas si, se reservo por posibles partidos aplazados por el virus tmb


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (24 Ene 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Tan metida que ha ganado 4.
> Tan metida que lleva más goles en finales de champions que tu equipo.



Que mi equipo no es muy difícil ...

Piensa que mi equipo de presupuesto 2021-2022 no da ni para comprar a *PANZARD*. Casi necesitamos dos presupuestos. Aunque no creo que jugara ni con nosotros.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (24 Ene 2022)

Parece que el Sevilla va a fichar a Martial. No sé en qué estado llegará pero si está medio bien es buen futbolista para ellos. Cuidadín.


----------



## xilebo (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Parece que el Sevilla va a fichar a Martial. No sé en qué estado llegará pero si está medio bien es buen futbolista para ellos. Cuidadín.



Es de. Esos negros como de pay que la premier ficha por 80 millones y luego se estancan


----------



## xilebo (25 Ene 2022)

Manda huevos que va a llegar ahora en forma al partido del real madrid psg


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Manda huevos que va a llegar ahora en forma al partido del real madrid psg




No va a ser ni titular.

A quien quitas para ponerle que lleva un solo partido.


----------



## Andr3ws (25 Ene 2022)

De aqui a un mes, ha podido volver ha recaer. El fisico de este hombre ahora mismo es de cristal.


----------



## Andr3ws (25 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> No sufras, a pesar de los dos penaltis que solo os pitaron el año pasado el Madrid sigue siendo el equipo con más penaltis a favor señalados de la historia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 918440



Seguramente sea así. Tienes toda la razón.
El mejor equipo de la historia es el equipo que más ha atacado en la historia, más veces ha pisado el área rival en la historia, y por lo tanto, el equipo al que más penaltis han hecho en la historia. Son puras matemáticas.


----------



## xilebo (25 Ene 2022)

*"Mbappé se irá al Madrid la temporada que viene"*

*Fernando Morientes* ha afirmado en una entrevista para _*RMC*_ que el francés fichará por el *Madrid* en verano. "*Florentino* lo adora porque es diferente", añade.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *"Mbappé se irá al Madrid la temporada que viene"*
> 
> *Fernando Morientes* ha afirmado en una entrevista para _*RMC*_ que el francés fichará por el *Madrid* en verano. "*Florentino* lo adora porque es diferente", añade.




Mamadou lleva ya un año fichado, ahora se debe de dar publicidad al fichaje y cosas de estas con tiras y aflojas.
El tío que fichó a Figo del Barcelona se va a andar con tonterías de esperar hasta enero para ficharlo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Ene 2022)

Hablando de negros lo de la copa africana está siendo demencial...


----------



## Cuqui (25 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Hablando de negros lo de la copa africana está siendo demencial...



Explicate para los que no la seguimos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Ene 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Explicate para los que no la seguimos.



Ya abril u. Post


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Ene 2022)

No hay hilo de la Copa mamadou?


----------



## Hannibal (25 Ene 2022)

Se rumoreó que el Losernal estaba interesado en Ausencio, y ahora en Jovic. Y hay que recordar que tuvieron cedidos a Ceballos, hicieron nuestra venta más cara hasta ese momento (Özil) y compraron a buen precio a un jugador que pidió irse y lo íbamos a perder fuera mejor o peor(Odegaard).
Esto sí que es un club amigo y no el Espanyol


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (25 Ene 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Se rumoreó que el Losernal estaba interesado en Ausencio, y ahora en Jovic. Y hay que recordar que tuvieron cedidos a Ceballos, hicieron nuestra venta más cara hasta ese momento (Özil) y compraron a buen precio a un jugador que pidió irse y lo íbamos a perder fuera mejor o peor(Odegaard).
> Esto sí que es un club amigo y no el Espanyol



Ademas tanto Ausencio como Jovic por caracter son , como diria Xavi, adn Arsenal...


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (25 Ene 2022)

Joder macho, parece que al Madrid solo le está permitido fichar macacos.
Que si suena Mbappe. Cuando haaland es más necesario.
Que si suena rudeiger,
que si suena otro macaco que nadie conoce.
No hay blancos decentes para el Real Madrid parece ser.

De aquí a 2 temporadas va a dar gusto verlo. Con 10 macacos y Curtuá.
Eso que decían del negral madrid va a ser cierto.


----------



## Malvender (25 Ene 2022)

Sencillamente brutal


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (25 Ene 2022)

Malvender dijo:


> Sencillamente brutal



Muy guapo.
Lo que va a brillar también van a ser los macacos a la luz de los focos del negrabéu.

vienen Mbappé, Rudiger y más macacos que no necesitan.
Canterano? No, mejor macaco. 
La selección de francia hecha equipo.
Seguramente el madrid tenga 153 ojeadores viendo la copa africa. 
Se pueden traer a un suplente para mendy.
Un central (militao es medio blanco si lo piensas)
Un relevo para modric (en africa hay buenos 10, con clase y cabeza)
Y benzemá es más blanco que Asensio, Isco o Vallejo, hay que largarlo y traer un 9 también.


Dicho esto, pedazo de campo chavales.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Ene 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


>



Me cago en la puta, ¿esa imagen es real?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Ene 2022)

Manero dijo:


> No sufras, a pesar de los dos penaltis que solo os pitaron el año pasado el Madrid sigue siendo el equipo con más penaltis a favor señalados de la historia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 918440



Es lo que tiene ser los mejores de la historia. El far$a muy pocas veces ha pintado algo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Ene 2022)

filets dijo:


> Hemos llegado al punto culmen del calendario futbolístico: parón de Selecciones en las ligas, pero las Selecciones no juegan



La FIFA le dio permiso a la CONMEBOL para poner partidos de selecciones en Enero con los calendarios de ligas ya sorteados. Es un puto cachondeo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Ene 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Muy guapo.
> Lo que va a brillar también van a ser los macacos a la luz de los focos del negrabéu.
> 
> vienen Mbappé, Rudiger y más macacos que no necesitan.
> ...



La realidad es que el fútbol español se ha salvado de eso hasta ahora pero vamos a empezar a verlo porque esa es la España que hemos creado los últimos 40 años. Ahora mismo LE ya puede hacer una selección con 3-4 moros tranquilamente y va a seguir subiendo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No va a ser ni titular.
> 
> A quien quitas para ponerle que lleva un solo partido.



Sasto. Ha jugado 4 partidos y siempre unos minutos. No puede jugar un partido entero.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No hay hilo de la Copa mamadou?



¿Alguien está viendo "eso"?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Alguien está viendo "eso"?





Cuando dentro de unos años ya no exista el mundial de fútbol y todo sean copas mamadous recordarás este mensaje....

La era del mamadou ha comenzado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La realidad es que el fútbol español se ha salvado de eso hasta ahora pero vamos a empezar a verlo porque esa es la España que hemos creado los últimos 40 años. Ahora mismo LE ya puede hacer una selección con 3-4 moros tranquilamente y va a seguir subiendo.




Yo cuando bajó a la calle no veo a chavales en el barrio jugando, veo a mamadous jugando.

El mamadou no quiere Youtube, no quiere twich, el mamadou es diferente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Ene 2022)

La canción del mundial mamadou:


----------



## cebollo (25 Ene 2022)

Los negros o mulatos, por facultades físicas, son los mejores al fútbol. Las selecciones africanas no arrasan porque al ser países sin blancos no tienen balones ni porterías.
Pero habiendo blancos y negros arrasas, véase Brasil históricamente o la Francia de las últimas décadas.

En 10 años todo el fútbol de élite será como la NBA, un 80 por ciento de negros. No hay un jugador blanco tan rápido como Vinicius. En 100 años de vascos el Atlético de Bilbao jamás tuvo a nadie tan rápido como los hermanos Williams.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (25 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La realidad es que el fútbol español se ha salvado de eso hasta ahora pero vamos a empezar a verlo porque esa es la España que hemos creado los últimos 40 años. Ahora mismo LE ya puede hacer una selección con 3-4 moros tranquilamente y va a seguir subiendo.



Si, por poder puede. Y en el año 2000 también podía, porq habia negros nacionalizados. 

La cosa va de que parece que hay ordenes o simplemente preferencias por fichar a este tipo de gente. Como si el criterio futbolistico fuese residual.
Por ejemplo, tengo la sensación de que LE llevó a traore y al portero ese por cuota. Ni les sacó.

Pero yo hablaba del real madrid. Que parece que le obligan o algo.
Nada mas q fichas negros. 
Me dices que traes a vinicius pues vale,por que es el mejor.
Pero es que solo hablan de traer negros random. 
Hace tiempo que no "suena" un no negro joder.
Que hay q traer un crack? Pues mbappe, que juega donde vinicius, q es mejor. 
No sé, me da a mi que eso de fichar blancos se ha acabado en el Madrid.
Florentino está macaqueando al madrid.
Eso sí, con un flamante campo nuevo


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (25 Ene 2022)

Y con Zz ni te cuento, y con un fútbol mucho más rácano y cansa-almas


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (25 Ene 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Los negros o mulatos, por facultades físicas, son los mejores al fútbol. Las selecciones africanas no arrasan porque al ser países sin blancos no tienen balones ni porterías.
> Pero habiendo blancos y negros arrasas, véase Brasil históricamente o la Francia de las últimas décadas.
> 
> En 10 años todo el fútbol de élite será como la NBA, un 80 por ciento de negros. No hay un jugador blanco tan rápido como Vinicius. En 100 años de vascos el Atlético de Bilbao jamás tuvo a nadie tan rápido como los hermanos Williams.



Madre mía. Os tienen comida la moral.
Voy a desmontarte todo lo que has dicho.
*Son los mejores al fútbol:* No sé que decir, así a ojo los mejores jugadores de la historia son Maradona, Cruyff, beckenbauer, Pelé (aunque a mí me parece que está sobrevaloradísimo), Ronaldo gordo, Cristiano y Messi. De esos 7, 5 son blancos.

*No tienen balones y porterías:* por supuesto que las tienen, de esos se han encargado, entre otros, numerosos equipos europeos con sus fundaciones.
No sé que os pensáis pero en áfrica hay muchas academias e infraestructuras futbolísticas pagadas por los equipos de aquí, e inderectamnete, con nuestros impuestos también.

*Brasil históricamente o la Francia de las últimas décadas: *Brasil ha ganado 5 mundiales. Vale. Pero entre Italia, Alemania, España e Inglaterra tienen 10. Ya si metemos a Uruguay o Argentina (practicamente todos blancos) son 14 mundiales.
Francia en los últimos 20 años ha ganado 1 mundial cuya final robó a Croacia. Y ha llegado a 2 finales (euro y mundial), pero también ha hecho el riduculo en 2 mundiales (2002 y 2010). ESPAÑA, ha ganado más en los últimos años que Francia, y solo con un negro (Senna) en 2008.
Italia ha ganado 1 mundial y 1 Eurocopa (sin negros).
Vamos, no sé donde está la aplastante superioridad de Francia. Si España ha ganado más cosas. Si Italia ha ganado más cosas.

*No hay un jugador blanco tan rápido como Vinicius*. Ahora mismo a lo mejor no, y reconzco que hoy por hoy es el mejor jugador. Pero me da la sensación de que el gales ese que tanto odio despierta por aquí era más rápido. Y Robben también. Pero esto son sensaciones, no lo se exactamente.

*En 100 años de vascos el Atlético de Bilbao jamás tuvo a nadie tan rápido como los hermanos Williams. *Primero de todo, el pequeño no es tan rápido, os parece más rápido por ser negro, pero no es tan veloz. Y segundo y??????? que más da si iñaki williams es rapidísmo, si es un matao. Si el Bilbao ha tenido delanteros mejores en los últimos años. Llorente, Aduriz. Uncluso el Sancet ese es mejor. Que corre?? Sí, claro que corre, los negros destacan por eso precisamente. Pero es de los peores deelanteros de la liga. Es penoso ver un partido del Bilbao en la tele y que estén los comentaristas continuamnete comiendo pollas de los williams. Cuando el zárraga ese, Muniain o el mismo Sancet estaban jugando mejor. Que noos engañen, fijaos en cualquier partido, las acciones de los negros se engrandecen, todo es una maravilla. todos son "un portento"

*Disculpad por el tocho, pero ya está bien joder. Que os tienen comida la moral. Despertad.
Que cojones van a ser los mejores jugadores??? De baloncesto pues sí, pero en el fútbol....venga ya cojones. Y como con el fútbol muchas otras cosas.*


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (25 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo cuando bajó a la calle no veo a chavales en el barrio jugando, veo a mamadous jugando.
> 
> El mamadou no quiere Youtube, no quiere twich, el mamadou es diferente.



Obviamente, en Madrid ni de coña vas a ver a niños autóctonos jugando.
Esos van a la academia de inglis pitinglis y demás extraescolares. La calle no. Mejor videos de esos del chotas y el gordo.
Que asco que me dan.

Por lo menos en los pueblos o en las ciudades pequeñas todavía se ven niños de aquí jugando en la calle.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Ene 2022)

---------César---------
--------Stielike--------
Juanito---Butragueño
----Hugo Sánchez----


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (25 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Me cago en la puta, ¿esa imagen es real?



Yo creo que no ... pero buenas orejas tiene. Tiene frente mono y cara algo simiesca, y la verdad es que el tío sería una pasada si no fuera de cristal. De todas maneras, Mc Manaman era una mierda de tío cuerpoescombro y os salió mejor que este, a ver cómo se le da el golf. Y luego, Beckham, con todo lo que se le llegó a criticar, pocas veces vais a encontrar un tío tan profesional y tan poco estrella en el campo, eso sí que era un "fubolista" de verdac.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Ene 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Los negros o mulatos, por facultades físicas, son los mejores al fútbol. Las selecciones africanas no arrasan porque al ser países sin blancos no tienen balones ni porterías.
> Pero habiendo blancos y negros arrasas, véase Brasil históricamente o la Francia de las últimas décadas.
> 
> En 10 años todo el fútbol de élite será como la NBA, un 80 por ciento de negros. No hay un jugador blanco tan rápido como Vinicius. En 100 años de vascos el Atlético de Bilbao jamás tuvo a nadie tan rápido como los hermanos Williams.




Los mamadous pueden que tenga más resistencia pero no son técnicos algunos más rápidos, nazario, bale, Roberto Carlos, cristiano, Dybala son ejemplos rápidos de jugadores más rápidos que vinicius.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (25 Ene 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Obviamente, en Madrid ni de coña vas a ver a niños autóctonos jugando.
> Esos van a la academia de inglis pitinglis y demás extraescolares. La calle no. Mejor videos de esos del chotas y el gordo.
> Que asco que me dan.
> 
> Por lo menos en los pueblos o en las ciudades pequeñas todavía se ven niños de aquí jugando en la calle.



Mi hijo va a inglés, a otro idioma, hace "extraescolares" conmigo y juega a jurgo aunque es el más alto de la clase y no tiene tanto "garbo" como los más bajitos.

Yo vivo en una ciudad, pero no es como Madric o Barcelonac. 

Lo que pasa, y siento decirlo, es que va a a hacer baloncesto, el jurgol está a petar de canis.


----------



## six six six the number.. (25 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Me cago en la puta, ¿esa imagen es real?



Pues parece que si.









10 fotos inéditas de Gareth Bale, de Gales para el mundo


Te presentamos 10 imágenes que quizá no habías visto en torno a Gareth Bale, talentoso futbolista galés tres veces campeón de la Champions con Real Madrid



us.as.com


----------



## loquehayqueoir (25 Ene 2022)

---------Casillas---------
--------Hierro--------
Zidane---Guti 
----Raúl---- 

No pongo a Ronaldo porque interpreto que "en activo" incluye en activo en cualquier equipo.

El segundo centrocampista es un poco un cachondeo porque cualquiera de la CMK se lo folla vivo el día que se retire. Modric el mejor de los 3, evidentemente. Pero bueno, yo me entretuve mucho viendo a Guti jugar y argumentaré ante quien sea que era un adelantado a su tiempo, si hubiese jugado 10 años más tarde Busquets no habría llegado a internacional.


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Ene 2022)

Zamora
Quincoces
Kopa---puskas
Don Alfredo


Se follan a todos los quintetos que pongáis.


----------



## Harkkonen (25 Ene 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Los negros o mulatos, por facultades físicas, son los mejores al fútbol. Las selecciones africanas no arrasan porque al ser países sin blancos no tienen balones ni porterías.
> Pero habiendo blancos y negros arrasas, véase Brasil históricamente o la Francia de las últimas décadas.
> 
> En 10 años todo el fútbol de élite será como la NBA, un 80 por ciento de negros. No hay un jugador blanco tan rápido como Vinicius. En 100 años de vascos el Atlético de Bilbao jamás tuvo a nadie tan rápido como los hermanos Williams.



Obviamente los negro, aparte de tenerla más gorda y tener menos grasa corporal son superiores fisicamente...

Y si, en una década 9 negros y 3 blancos por equipo


----------



## Calvojoseantonio (25 Ene 2022)

Agustín
Chendo
Villarroya Lasa 
PacoLlorente


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Ene 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Obviamente los negro, aparte de tenerla más gorda y tener menos grasa corporal son superiores fisicamente...
> 
> Y si, en una década 9 negros y 3 blancos por equipo



eso llevo oyendolo desde decadas,,y en la sub 21 y sub 19 no hay negros...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 Ene 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Zamora
> Quincoces
> Kopa---puskas
> Don Alfredo
> ...



Te faltan Arthur Johnson y Bernabéu.


----------



## Roedr (25 Ene 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Zamora
> Quincoces
> Kopa---puskas
> Don Alfredo
> ...



sí, por la estima que le tiene gente que lo ha visto, creo que Di Stefano está infravalorado hasta por el madridismo.


----------



## xilebo (26 Ene 2022)

Otro que viene pa disputar la competencia de feo a vinicius


----------



## Xequinfumfa (26 Ene 2022)

My Epic 5

Courtois
Hierro
Redondo - Modric
Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (26 Ene 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> My Epic 5
> 
> Courtois
> Hierro
> ...



Tienen que estar retirados.

¿Quién nos iba a decir que el "fichaje de medio pelo" cuando vino del Totenham nos iba a salir uno de los mejores jugadores de la Historia? Porque Redondo o CR7 ya venían arropados de una fama considerable.


----------



## juantxxxo (26 Ene 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Tienen que estar retirados.
> 
> ¿Quién nos iba a decir que el "fichaje de medio pelo" cuando vino del Totenham nos iba a salir uno de los mejores jugadores de la Historia? Porque Redondo o CR7 ya venían arropados de una fama considerable.



Otros ficharon a Song y, para variar, la prensa le puso por las nubes mientras despreciaban a Lukita. Qué la sigan chupando!!!


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Ene 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Tienen que estar retirados.
> 
> ¿Quién nos iba a decir que el "fichaje de medio pelo" cuando vino del Totenham nos iba a salir uno de los mejores jugadores de la Historia? Porque Redondo o CR7 ya venían arropados de una fama considerable.



Por otro lado el xaso Hierro tambien fue curioso. 
Segun se narraba en los 90 Fernando Hierro joven centrocampista del Valladolid una noche se acosto con la camiseta del atletico de madrid y se desperto con la del real madrid, una movida de su representante Zoran Vekic le cambio el destino, eso y que a Valdano le dio por meterlo de central y dejar el centro del campo para Redondo primero y Milla despues (por lesion del Redondo). Si hubiera permanecido de mediocampista como lo ponia Clemente, hubiera sido un simple jugador de primera division


----------



## seven up (26 Ene 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Tienen que estar retirados.
> 
> ¿Quién nos iba a decir que el "fichaje de medio pelo" cuando vino del Totenham nos iba a salir uno de los mejores jugadores de la Historia? Porque Redondo o CR7 ya venían arropados de una fama considerable.



Hombre no se puede comparar a Redondo con CR7, la fama de Redondo se reducía al Tenerife, su gran logro fue llegar a la UEFA y gracias a los árbitros birlarnos dos ligas. Que fue caro (creo recordar que 600millones) no lo voy a negar pero en aquellos momentos el Tete era un club comprador, no vendedor y el jugador fue empeño de Valdano.



bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Por otro lado el xaso Hierro tambien fue curioso.
> Segun se narraba en los 90 Fernando Hierro joven centrocampista del Valladolid una noche se acosto con la camiseta del atletico de madrid y se desperto con la del real madrid, una movida de su representante Zoran Vekic le cambio el destino, eso y que a Valdano le dio por meterlo de central y dejar el centro del campo para Redondo primero y Milla despues (por lesion del Redondo). Si hubiera permanecido de mediocampista como lo ponia Clemente, hubiera sido un simple jugador de primera division



No se si mi memoria me engaña pero Hierro llegó al Madrid desde el Valladolid como defensa central, no llegaba ni a líbero que en esos momentos era Tendillo. Es más, tenía gran fama de leñero por entradas muy duras e incluso con lesiones. Fue Antic el que lo subió al centro del campo dos años después por que decidió dar consistencia a la defensa jugando al mismo tiempo con Spasic, Sanchis, Tendillo y Hierro (además de Villarroya y Chendo en las bandas).


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Ene 2022)

El mamadou, la socialista, el aliade y el Salvador.. EXCLUSIVAS OBIWANCHERNOBIL!!!!


Hola, si soy yo, el famoso y humilde a partes iguales obiwanchernobil. Braulio que es un mil Eurista que ha luchado toda su vida por educar a sus hijos, ve como se trunca su vida, su mujer se acuesta con el vecino, el a perdido el trabajo y su hija desde hace una año acude a manifestaciones...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (26 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Otro que viene pa disputar la competencia de feo a vinicius




15 años y calvo


----------



## Harkkonen (26 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> eso llevo oyendolo desde decadas,,y en la sub 21 y sub 19 no hay negros...



La inmigración en España llegó a principios de siglo, espera 5 años más y verás...

Mira en el resto de países europeos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Ene 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> La inmigración en España llegó a principios de siglo, espera 5 años más y verás...
> 
> Mira en el resto de países europeos



aqui el unico que quiere meter negros en la seleccion es el marca...
seguramente saldra otro articulo en breve diciendo que ADAMa traore debe ser convocado apesar delllevar 0 goles en la temporada... todo para no convocar a rafa mir...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Ene 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> La inmigración en España llegó a principios de siglo, espera 5 años más y verás...
> 
> Mira en el resto de países europeos



o quiza es que en otros paises europeos mienten con la fecha de nacimiento....Recuerdo como iñaki williams en el europe de 2015 era un TIRILLAS comparado con los Negros"de su edad" de otras selecciones


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Ene 2022)

six six six the number.. dijo:


> Pues parece que si.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me quedo con la que sale de niño con la camiseta del Madrid.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Ene 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Yo creo que no ... pero buenas orejas tiene. Tiene frente mono y cara algo simiesca, y la verdad es que el tío sería una pasada si no fuera de cristal. De todas maneras, Mc Manaman era una mierda de tío cuerpoescombro y os salió mejor que este, a ver cómo se le da el golf. Y luego, Beckham, con todo lo que se le llegó a criticar, pocas veces vais a encontrar un tío tan profesional y tan poco estrella en el campo, eso sí que era un "fubolista" de verdac.



Si se pudiera dar marcha atras y a pesar de todo, yo volveria a fichar a Bale sin dudarlo.


----------



## manutartufo (26 Ene 2022)

Un equipo, Barça, sobrevalorado, todas las champions que ganó,llegó a la final con mucha arbitral y mucha suerte.

Madrid es competitividad Total, las ganas sin querer


----------



## Suprimo (26 Ene 2022)

Que alguien me corrija pero se supone que está todo el futbol continental europeo por la CONMEBOL ¿Qué infraseres decidieron que era buena idea mantener el hacer un megagrupo para la clasificación con sus 18 jornadas? ¿por qué no hay quejas de los que pagan las fichas?


----------



## barullo (26 Ene 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Que alguien me corrija pero se supone que está todo el futbol continental europeo por la CONMEBOL ¿Qué infraseres decidieron que era buena idea mantener el hacer un megagrupo para la clasificación con sus 18 jornadas? ¿por qué no hay quejas de los que pagan las fichas?



Lo de Sudámerica con la clasificación para el mundial es extraño no, lo siguiente...extraño y abusivo porque podrían hacer grupos como hacen en copa América y jugar muchos menos partidos...

Luego a los 4 dias de acabar el mundial montan otra copa América y otra vez te quedas sin los jugadores otro porrón de partidos...

...y cuando acaba ese torneo otro clasificatorio para el mundial siguiente con un chorreo de partidos totalmente innecesario porque además siempre se clasifican los mismos, y después la copa América sexto centenario de su puta madre o tercero de la independencia o de los libertadores y otra vez igual en bucle año tras año  

Muchos aqui os quejáis de la UEFA y la nations league, pero mirad a América que tiene muchísimos más partidos que Europa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Ene 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ---------César---------
> --------Stielike--------
> Juanito---Butragueño
> ----Hugo Sánchez----



¿César? ¿Buitre medio?

--------Casillas---------
--------Ramos. R. Carlos--------
-------
----Raúl Cristiano----


----------



## Woden (26 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Lo de Sudámerica con la clasificación para el mundial es extraño no, lo siguiente...extraño y abusivo porque podrían hacer grupos como hacen en copa América y jugar muchos menos partidos...
> 
> Luego a los 4 dias de acabar el mundial montan otra copa América y otra vez te quedas sin los jugadores otro porrón de partidos...
> 
> ...



Y el 90% son partidos wilson pacheco de mierda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Ene 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Mi hijo va a inglés, a otro idioma, hace "extraescolares" conmigo y juega a jurgo aunque es el más alto de la clase y no tiene tanto "garbo" como los más bajitos.
> 
> Yo vivo en una ciudad, pero no es como Madric o Barcelonac.
> 
> Lo que pasa, y siento decirlo, es que va a a hacer baloncesto, el jurgol está a petar de canis.



Pero siempre ha sido así. El fútbol siempre ha sido un deporte en el que los canis se hacían notar y el que no lo era siempre tenía que brillar en la oscuridad. El no cani y no rico que llega arriba es porque realmente es muy bueno.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Ene 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Que alguien me corrija pero se supone que está todo el futbol continental europeo por la CONMEBOL ¿Qué infraseres decidieron que era buena idea mantener el hacer un megagrupo para la clasificación con sus 18 jornadas? ¿por qué no hay quejas de los que pagan las fichas?



Siempre lo han hecho así, pero por el tema covid tuvieron que aplazar partidos y la fifa se dejó comer la polla para que lo pusieron en enero.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Lo de Sudámerica con la clasificación para el mundial es extraño no, lo siguiente...extraño y abusivo porque podrían hacer grupos como hacen en copa América y jugar muchos menos partidos...
> 
> Luego a los 4 dias de acabar el mundial montan otra copa América y otra vez te quedas sin los jugadores otro porrón de partidos...
> 
> ...



Dicen que van a hacer una neishons allí o incluso una neishons con europa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Ene 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> My Epic 5
> 
> Courtois
> Hierro
> ...



Quita a Curtoá y te lo compro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Ene 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> La inmigración en España llegó a principios de siglo, espera 5 años más y verás...
> 
> Mira en el resto de países europeos



Pasaros por un instituto y veréis la España de dentro de 10 años.


----------



## barullo (26 Ene 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Y el 90% son partidos wilson pacheco de mierda.



Esa es otra.

Porque aparte de partidos de mierda Venezuela-Bolivia (con sus partidos de ida y vuelta por supuesto) siempre se clasifican los mismos: Brasil, Argentina, Uruguay y Colombia

No fallan nunca esos...

...y para eso juegan 18 partidos cada equipo tócate los cojones

Aqui para ir al mismo mundial se juegan 8 o 10 partidos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Si se pudiera dar marcha atras y a pesar de todo, yo volveria a fichar a Bale sin dudarlo.



Sí, pero no le renovaría después o lo haría con otras cláusulas.


----------



## barullo (26 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Dicen que van a hacer una neishons allí o incluso una neishons con europa.



Pues lo que les faltaba ya...

Ademas ¿para qué? si entre clasificación al mundial y copa América ya están jugando liga Nations todos los años no me jodas


----------



## petro6 (26 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Si se pudiera dar marcha atras y a pesar de todo, yo volveria a fichar a Bale sin dudarlo.



Y yo. Vital en todos los títulos, y amortizado hace ya tiempo lo que costó.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (26 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Si se pudiera dar marcha atras y a pesar de todo, yo volveria a fichar a Bale sin dudarlo.



Sí, yo también ... a pesar de las risas. 

Y entiendo que Gales sea su primer equipo, le pasaría lo mismo que a mí si fuera internacional. Respeto y entretga por un equipo es lo que se pide, amor a tu selección.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Si se pudiera dar marcha atras y a pesar de todo, yo volveria a fichar a Bale sin dudarlo.



El fallo no fuecomprarlo. El fallo fue no venderlo tras la final ante Liverpool


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Ene 2022)

isco al sevilla..pues con un lazo...


----------



## Suprimo (26 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> isco al sevilla..pues con un lazo...



Pero el Sevilla Atletico


----------



## Roedr (26 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> 15 años y calvo



coño, es verdad, aquí hay tomate


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (26 Ene 2022)

Claro, lo dice el Sport.

Como decía el Diego: que la mamen, que la sigan mamando.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (26 Ene 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Madre mía. Os tienen comida la moral.
> Voy a desmontarte todo lo que has dicho.
> *Son los mejores al fútbol:* No sé que decir, así a ojo los mejores jugadores de la historia son Maradona, Cruyff, beckenbauer, Pelé (aunque a mí me parece que está sobrevaloradísimo), Ronaldo gordo, Cristiano y Messi. De esos 7, 5 son blancos.
> 
> ...



Mis dieses.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Ene 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ---------César---------
> --------Stielike--------
> Juanito---Butragueño
> ----Hugo Sánchez----



Illgner
Helguera- Alkorta
Modric
Cristiano


----------



## Hannibal (26 Ene 2022)

Sigo hablando de la emisión de fútbol para la próxima temporada.
Aunque todavía no está claro qué partidos de liga emitirá Dazn y si habrá Champions o no, lo que sí está claro es que habrá subidas de precio.ñ; se habla de hasta 30€ mensuales. Es algo lógico, pero en Twitter, los usuarios actuales están bastante indignados porque lo tienen contratado por la F1 o las motos y piden que hagan paquetes.

Realmente son todo rumores y seguramente hasta la primavera no veamos noticias en firme.









Hazte la idea: DAZN costará 30 euros en España salvo milagro


DAZN va a subir el precio de su suscripción en Alemania a partir del 1 de febrero al haberse hecho con la Bundesliga




www.adslzone.net


----------



## Xequinfumfa (27 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Quita a Curtoá y te lo compro.



A mi Courtoisito no me lo toca nadie!!!!
Sigo manteniendo que es el mejor portero de la historia del Real Madrid. Y el tiempo me dara la razon. Seguro.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (27 Ene 2022)

A ver, que yo me entere: ¿el jueguito éste de elegir un cinco es para jugar al fútbol sala, como yo suponía?

Si es así, me reafirmo en mi elección de Juanito, el Buitre y César._
_


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 Ene 2022)

chicken dijo:


> El partido de ayer en el Bernabéu fue un reflejo de que la Liga española se ha igualado mucho en los últimos años, pero es más por una caída del nivel de los grandes que por otras razones.
> 
> También va quedando claro que el fichaje de Hazard por el Madrid es uno de los que peor relación precio-rendimiento tienen en la historia del fútbol y que el delantero belga está para mandarlo al Leganés envuelto en un lacito o para jugar pachangas en China, Arabia o la MLS.



No entiendo tu comentario ¿ te cae mal el Leganés? Hazard que se vaya a Bélgica a disfrutar de la vida.


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 Ene 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Madre mía. Os tienen comida la moral.
> Voy a desmontarte todo lo que has dicho.
> *Son los mejores al fútbol:* No sé que decir, así a ojo los mejores jugadores de la historia son Maradona, Cruyff, beckenbauer, Pelé (aunque a mí me parece que está sobrevaloradísimo), Ronaldo gordo, Cristiano y Messi. De esos 7, 5 son blancos.
> 
> ...



Vamos, los jugadores del Madrid de la época de las 5 copas de Europa no valían. Quitar a Di stéfano, Gento o Puskas tiene guasa, lo de este último es otro olvidado pero su proporción goles partidos fue tremenda. Sin olvidar a otros como Eusebio, etc, en toda la historia han existido siempre grandes jugadores.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (27 Ene 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Y yo. Vital en todos los títulos, y amortizado hace ya tiempo lo que costó.



De acuerdo con esto que dices, pero el problema radica no en eso, sino en el sueldo que esta xostando cada año. Desde la final de Liverpool no se esta mereciendo la millonada que gana cada año. Esa es la verdadera perdida. Y si lo hubieran vendida tras la final es que sacan un verdadero pastizal


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (27 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Vamos, los jugadores del Madrid de la época de las 5 copas de Europa no valían. Quitar a Di stéfano, Gento o Puskas tiene guasa, lo de este último es otro olvidado pero su proporción goles partidos fue tremenda. Sin olvidar a otros como Eusebio, etc, en toda la historia han existido siempre grandes jugadores.



Hablo de el "consenso general", de lo que se suele decir. De los que hay más documentación en video.
Obviamente que esos que nombras perfectamente pueden considerarse de los 5 o 10 mejores de la historia.
Quizá al ser tan antiguos y no haber sido relevantes en mundiales no se tienen en cuenta. Aunque, como dices, por números, están ahí.
Si meto a esos 3, mi teoría sigue siendo válida.


----------



## Suprimo (27 Ene 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Sigo hablando de la emisión de fútbol para la próxima temporada.
> Aunque todavía no está claro qué partidos de liga emitirá Dazn y si habrá Champions o no, lo que sí está claro es que habrá subidas de precio.ñ; se habla de hasta 30€ mensuales. Es algo lógico, pero en Twitter, los usuarios actuales están bastante indignados porque lo tienen contratado por la F1 o las motos y piden que hagan paquetes.
> 
> Realmente son todo rumores y seguramente hasta la primavera no veamos noticias en firme.
> ...



Para mi el problema no es el precio en sí, es que me tomen por aleman u holandés ganando la mitac y por supuesto a gentuza de timofónica o mediapro ni los buenos días con la pacoliga que hay montada


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Ene 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Sigo hablando de la emisión de fútbol para la próxima temporada.
> Aunque todavía no está claro qué partidos de liga emitirá Dazn y si habrá Champions o no, lo que sí está claro es que habrá subidas de precio.ñ; se habla de hasta 30€ mensuales. Es algo lógico, pero en Twitter, los usuarios actuales están bastante indignados porque lo tienen contratado por la F1 o las motos y piden que hagan paquetes.
> 
> Realmente son todo rumores y seguramente hasta la primavera no veamos noticias en firme.
> ...




Yo lo tengo solo por la premier, si suben a 30 euros por incluir la liga lo paga su fruta madre, creo que 25 cuesta ya la liga en vomistar al mes y no lo pago ni borracho.


----------



## filets (27 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo lo tengo solo por la premier, si suben a 30 euros por incluir la liga lo paga su fruta madre, creo que 25 cuesta ya la liga en vomistar al mes y no lo pago ni borracho.



como no hagan paquetes se van a comer un mojon


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Ene 2022)

filets dijo:


> como no hagan paquetes se van a comer un mojon




Si me dijeras que lo suben a 15 euros en plan Netflix o algo así y meten la liga te lo compro, pero es que además estas cosas siempre acaban mal, invierten tanto dinero que cada 6 meses a los que no quieren fútbol les acaban subiendo los precios, como pasa con el vomistar básico sin deportes que es el que tengo yo.

Cada día más orgullosos de embestir a mi vecina a cambio de la clave de la liga.


----------



## filets (27 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si me dijeras que lo suben a 15 euros en plan Netflix o algo así y meten la liga te lo compro, pero es que además estas cosas siempre acaban mal, invierten tanto dinero que cada 6 meses a los que no quieren fútbol les acaban subiendo los precios, como pasa con el vomistar básico sin deportes que es el que tengo yo.
> 
> Cada día más orgullosos de embestir a mi vecina a cambio de la clave de la liga.



Que sepas que a tu vecina no le gusta el futbol


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 Ene 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Hablo de el "consenso general", de lo que se suele decir. De los que hay más documentación en video.
> Obviamente que esos que nombras perfectamente pueden considerarse de los 5 o 10 mejores de la historia.
> Quizá al ser tan antiguos y no haber sido relevantes en mundiales no se tienen en cuenta. Aunque, como dices, por números, están ahí.
> Si meto a esos 3, mi teoría sigue siendo válida.



De los que más se dicen se suele nombrar a Di stéfano, para algunos el jugador más completo de toda la historia, que defendía, atacaba y metía goles.


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 Ene 2022)

filets dijo:


> como no hagan paquetes se van a comer un mojon



Totalmente de acuerdo, también en otros países aunque es diferente el Amazon prime tiene otro precio, lo raro es que no se meta Amazon en fútbol.
Si no ponen la opción de + fútbol por ejemplo en España y un precio inferior a Vomistar u opción como Progrenetflix de más de una suscripción, no van a hacer mucho.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (27 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> De los que más se dicen se suele nombrar a Di stéfano, para algunos el jugador más completo de toda la historia, que defendía, atacaba y metía goles.



No, si eso no te lo niego. Mis abuelos, que lo vieron jugar, dicen que no ha habido otro jugador igual.
Yo mismo creo que está infravalorado, porque todos los que lo vieron dicen que ha sido el mejor.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (27 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si me dijeras que lo suben a 15 euros en plan Netflix o algo así y meten la liga te lo compro, pero es que además estas cosas siempre acaban mal, invierten tanto dinero que cada 6 meses a los que no quieren fútbol les acaban subiendo los precios, como pasa con el vomistar básico sin deportes que es el que tengo yo.
> 
> Cada día más orgullosos de embestir a mi vecina a cambio de la clave de la liga.



Hay fotos? Es para un trabajo y tal...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (27 Ene 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Hay fotos? Es para un trabajo y tal...



Te va a poner un video de perros y lo sabes...


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 Ene 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> No, si eso no te lo niego. Mis abuelos, que lo vieron jugar, dicen que no ha habido otro jugador igual.
> Yo mismo creo que está infravalorado, porque todos los que lo vieron dicen que ha sido el mejor.



AHora no e extraña, por ser del MAdrid y el paso del tiempo, pero para el Real Madrid no, no olvidar el pasado para tener un futuro.


----------



## xilebo (27 Ene 2022)

*Bale la vuelve a liar*

El galés ha llegado a *Valdebebas* a las 11:04, cuatro minutos después de que empezase el entrenamiento. Repite, pues ya llegó con retraso a la sesión de ayer.


----------



## filets (27 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Bale la vuelve a liar*
> 
> El galés ha llegado a *Valdebebas* a las 11:04, cuatro minutos después de que empezase el entrenamiento. Repite, pues ya llegó con retraso a la sesión de ayer.



A estas alturas a nadie le importa lo que Bale haga o deje de hacer
Bale no puede liar nada, porque nos la pela


----------



## xilebo (27 Ene 2022)

filets dijo:


> A estas alturas a nadie le importa lo que Bale haga o deje de hacer
> Bale no puede liar nada, porque nos la pela



Ya si, pero que tio menos profesional q es  

*Acuerdo Real Madrid-Olympiacos por Diby Keita*

El equipo de* El Pireo* ultima los flecos del traspaso del extremo juvenil, que viaja a *Atenas* para pasar reconocimiento médico y firmar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Ene 2022)

filets dijo:


> A estas alturas a nadie le importa lo que Bale haga o deje de hacer
> Bale no puede liar nada, porque nos la pela




A mí me come los huevos, como si vuelve a marcar de chilena en una final y el Florencio le renueva otros 4 años.

El tío muchas luces no debe de tener pero la prensa desde el momento que el Madrid lo quería vender y él se fue cedido comenzó su campaña de servidumbre a los intereses del club.

Este podía haber ganado una par de balones de oro, tiene gol, disparo, aparece en los momentos importantes, va bien de cabeza, y tiene regate.

Fácilmente a sido el mejor extremo del futbol en los últimos 20 años.



Que Zidane y Florencio por qué este no se marchara y temas económicos presionara a bale es de cajón, Zidane ganó las champions y por eso no se le discute, pero que en muchos partidos prefiriera poner al váter de extremo por delante del galés es para hacérselo mirar por no contar que jugadores de talla mundial como Mariano iban delante de él en los cambios, no me extraña que el otro se dedicará al golf.

Recordemos que es un jugador que siempre que ha jugado a rendido, otra cosa es lo que juegue claro.

Ya me dirás tú, el equipo contrario ve que por la banda te ataca bale o el vater o ausencio y es lo mismo sabes


----------



## xilebo (27 Ene 2022)

Ya se va calentado el madrid PSG  







Y otro negro que viene para la proxima temporada 

*El Real Madrid viaja a Mónaco a por Tchouameni*

Juni Calafat, jefe de scouting, se ha desplazado hasta el Principado


----------



## Tubiegah (27 Ene 2022)

Bale ha sido tan caradura como jugadorazo. 

No olvidemos que CR7 sólo empezó a ganar copasduropa en el cluc cuando llegó el golfista.


----------



## cebollo (27 Ene 2022)

El último partido del Real Madrid en esta liga es un Real Madrod-Betis. Cosas que podrian pasar:
El Madrid ya es campeón y se deja ganar para que el Betis le quite plaza Champions al Barcelona.

El Madrid ya es campeón pero no se deja ganar por pactos de Florentino y Laporta sobre la Superliga.

El Madrid necesita ganar para llevarse la Liga. El Betis si gana deja sin Champions al Barcelona. Para que el Barcelona no se quede fuera de Champions expulsan a 4 del Betis +3 penalty a favor y Campeones. Los barcelonistas nos llaman ladrones pero la plaza Champions se la quedan.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (27 Ene 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El último partido del Real Madrid en esta liga es un Real Madrod-Betis. Cosas que podrian pasar:
> El Madrid ya es campeón y se deja ganar para que el Betis le quite plaza Champions al Barcelona.
> 
> El Madrid ya es campeón pero no se deja ganar por pactos de Florentino y Laporta sobre la Superliga.
> ...



Otra opcion es que el Betis se deje perder para dejar al Sevilla sin titulo.
Los odios entre vecinos es lo peor...


----------



## Harkkonen (27 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> o quiza es que en otros paises europeos mienten con la fecha de nacimiento....Recuerdo como iñaki williams en el europe de 2015 era un TIRILLAS comparado con los Negros"de su edad" de otras selecciones



En el Madrid el año que viene

Alaba, Mendy, Militao y espera a ver si no viene un LD nigro...

Casemiro, Camavinga, Touchameni

Vinicius, Mbappe, Rodrygo

Podríamos jugar algún partido con sólo un blanco, Courtois

Y con el tiempo esta será la tendencia y por cuestiones biológicas.

Los negros tienen menos grasa corporal


----------



## Harkkonen (27 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Si se pudiera dar marcha atras y a pesar de todo, yo volveria a fichar a Bale sin dudarlo.



Yo hubiese fichado a Mo Salah para la derecha


----------



## chicken (27 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> No entiendo tu comentario ¿ te cae mal el Leganés? Hazard que se vaya a Bélgica a disfrutar de la vida.



No tiene nada que ver con filias ni fobias, es porque el Leganés es un equipo modesto de una ciudad dormitorio de Madrid.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya se va calentado el madrid PSG
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El frances es un portento físico para una demarcación que siempre a sido de mamadous, el medio centro del Madrid actual es bastante técnico pero físicamente está cuesta abajo.

El mejor medio centro del mundo es el mamadou del Chelsea kante pero ya tiene 30 años, el Madrid está claro que busca un centro del campo para el fútbol del futuro que va a ser físico.

La era del mamadou ha comenzado.


----------



## Harkkonen (27 Ene 2022)

Con lo que os gustan los penes negros a los progres...


----------



## JimTonic (27 Ene 2022)

anda no te quejes que es igual al salon de la casa donde creciste


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (27 Ene 2022)

chicken dijo:


> No tiene nada que ver con filias ni fobias, es porque el Leganés es un equipo modesto de una ciudad dormitorio de Madrid.



No tengo muy claro que un perfil asi gustase alli.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (27 Ene 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Sí, yo también ... a pesar de las risas.
> 
> Y entiendo que Gales sea su primer equipo, le pasaría lo mismo que a mí si fuera internacional. Respeto y entretga por un equipo es lo que se pide, amor a tu selección.



Podria haber sido mucho mas de lo que ha sido, porque creo que nunca ha llegado a dar ni el 90% de su potencial. Como extremo, siempre me ha parecido un fuera de serie total. Deberia haber jugado siempre por la banda izquierda, en su posicion natural, en lugar de hacerlo a banda cambiada.

Y ademas es que siempre me ha caido bien, y desde luego, mucho mejor que Cristiano.


----------



## Roedr (27 Ene 2022)

¿Nadie habla de lo de Legends?. Es increíble la suerte que tenemos con Floren de presidente.

400kilos al año por explotación mínimo. La empresa esa traerá a todas las figuras mundiales del espectáculo. 

Tenemos un presidente histórico a nivel mundial.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Nadie habla de lo de Legends?. Es increíble la suerte que tenemos con Floren de presidente.
> 
> 400kilos al año por explotación mínimo. La empresa esa traerá a todas las figuras mundiales del espectáculo.
> 
> Tenemos un presidente histórico a nivel mundial.



No sé de qué va la cosa, puedes poner un enlace?


----------



## Roedr (27 Ene 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> No sé de qué va la cosa, puedes poner un enlace?



Legends al parecer es la empresa más importante del mundo de organización de saraos

El Madrid cierra un acuerdo millonario para explotar el nuevo Bernabéu


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Legends al parecer es la empresa más importante del mundo de organización de saraos
> 
> El Madrid cierra un acuerdo millonario para explotar el nuevo Bernabéu



Al final, Florentino va a ser, con el tiepo, el mejor presidente de la historia del Real Mandril. Sacando tajada, por supuesto, pero bueno.

Tenéis que fichar a Halland con esa pasta


----------



## Roedr (27 Ene 2022)

Según Sison, Legends:

-Real Madrid
-New York Yankees
-Dallas Cowboys


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Ene 2022)




----------



## Paradigmas 2 (27 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Bale la vuelve a liar*
> 
> El galés ha llegado a *Valdebebas* a las 11:04, cuatro minutos después de que empezase el entrenamiento. Repite, pues ya llegó con retraso a la sesión de ayer.





filets dijo:


> A estas alturas a nadie le importa lo que Bale haga o deje de hacer
> Bale no puede liar nada, porque nos la pela



Y aún así rendirá más que Asensio y Hazard juntos en cuanto lo.pongan a jugar.

Esta más en forma que Marcelo o Hazard aún sin ir a entrenar.

Por 4 minutos.... 

En realidad, todo el problema de Bale surge, pasa y sucede por culpa de este tipo de gilipolleces en los medios. 

A GordIsco el calvo Zz le.retiro el expediente que Solari había abierto y todos aplaudiendo, cuanto daño hacen los perrolistos al Real Madrid.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Ene 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Y aún así rendirá más que Asensio y Hazard juntos en cuanto lo.pongan a jugar.
> 
> Esta más en forma que Marcelo o Hazard aún sin ir a entrenar.
> 
> ...




No puedo estar más de acuerdo, bale por norma general siempre que juega rinde.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (27 Ene 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Al final, Florentino va a ser, con el tiepo, el mejor presidente de la historia del Real Mandril. Sacando tajada, por supuesto, pero bueno.
> 
> Tenéis que fichar a Halland con esa pasta



Tengo claro que las giras veraniegas en China o en USA no le vendrian mal al hombre ....
A dia de hoy es el mayor seguro ante la posibilidad de acbar siendo una sad. Cuando falte....


----------



## HDR (27 Ene 2022)

Alucinante








El Real Madrid cierra un acuerdo millonario para explotar el nuevo Santiago Bernabéu


El Real Madrid ha cerrado,a falta de la firma final, un contrato de 25 años con la empresa estadounidense de deportes y eventos Legends que aportará al club unos 400 millones de eu




www.marca.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Ene 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



0 goles y 0 asistencias en toda la temporada...y el MARCA pide al NEGRO para la seleccion


----------



## Edu.R (27 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Según Sison, Legends:
> 
> -Real Madrid
> -New York Yankees
> *-Dallas Cowboys*



Florentino me representa.


----------



## filets (28 Ene 2022)

Se acaba el mercado de invierno; el Madrid no ha hecho nada y el Barça ha cedido a Cutriño.
El domingo los faxes echando humo


----------



## Ulises 33 (28 Ene 2022)

filets dijo:


> A estas alturas a nadie le importa lo que Bale haga o deje de hacer
> Bale no puede liar nada, porque nos la pela



Bale es la excusa como a veces ha sido Isco para meter mierda nuestros queridos ciudadanos periolistos, pero calma, que como saben que no estarán la que vienen ya buscarán otros blancos para estar soltando sus porquerías.


----------



## Ulises 33 (28 Ene 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> En el Madrid el año que viene
> 
> Alaba, Mendy, Militao y espera a ver si no viene un LD nigro...
> 
> ...



¿Ya se jubila Antonio Kross?


----------



## Ulises 33 (28 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Nadie habla de lo de Legends?. Es increíble la suerte que tenemos con Floren de presidente.
> 
> 400kilos al año por explotación mínimo. La empresa esa traerá a todas las figuras mundiales del espectáculo.
> 
> Tenemos un presidente histórico a nivel mundial.



Muy optimistas, hay que contar el 20% de comisión, los impuestos y los 30-40 a pagar del préstamos.
Personalmente si le saca a las obras, 150 millones limpios por año sería un gran éxito. Además, creo que so inversiones que se autoalimentan, le da promoción fuera si se hace eventos importantes.
Si sacan 250 limpios entonces es la leche. Creo que los Dallas Cowboys sacaban 150 kg, en 5-6 años tenían para pagar toda la inversión.
Luego sale Don RElaño diciendo que el Madrid invierte en grúas y no en jugadores, está ese señor como para darle lecciones de empresario a Florentino, lo que hace la mala leche y bilis del señor Relaño.


----------



## JimTonic (28 Ene 2022)

EL madrid con un poco de suerte puede llegar otra vez a ser u club con 1000 millones de presupuesto, y eso sin contar que no se ha recuperado todo el negocio de antes del covid. Y lo que es aun mas importante, se quita a isco, marcelo e bale, que son casi (15 + 30 + 36 millones en bruto) casi 80 millones en bruto


Imaginemos en un caso hipotetico que se recupera todo el negocio de antes del covid, y el estadio es un gran exito, nos podriamos plantar con casi 1500 millones de beneficios al año. La cantidad de publicidad GLOBAL que se podria hacer, eso si que generaria muchiiiisimos ingresos


----------



## Ulises 33 (28 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> EL madrid con un poco de suerte puede llegar otra vez a ser u club con 1000 millones de presupuesto, y eso sin contar que no se ha recuperado todo el negocio de antes del covid. Y lo que es aun mas importante, se quita a isco, marcelo e bale, que son casi (15 + 30 + 36 millones en bruto) casi 80 millones en bruto
> 
> 
> Imaginemos en un caso hipotetico que se recupera todo el negocio de antes del covid, y el estadio es un gran exito, nos podriamos plantar con casi 1500 millones de beneficios al año. La cantidad de publicidad GLOBAL que se podria hacer, eso si que generaria muchiiiisimos ingresos



Eso se lo llevarían entre la tortuga y el vikingo, eso sí, los dos darían muchíiiiisimo más que esos tres.
De todas formas, no sabemos los sueldos reales.


----------



## Woden (28 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya se va calentado el madrid PSG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



60 kilos por un otro kulunguele con nombre de estornudo. Mal vamos.


----------



## xilebo (28 Ene 2022)

Hoy va de ajedrez la portada


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ene 2022)

La Juventus ficha al nuevo jovic por 75 kilones...esto tiene que parar ya


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (28 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Muy optimistas, hay que contar el 20% de comisión, los impuestos y los 30-40 a pagar del préstamos.
> Personalmente si le saca a las obras, 150 millones limpios por año sería un gran éxito. Además, creo que so inversiones que se autoalimentan, le da promoción fuera si se hace eventos importantes.
> Si sacan 250 limpios entonces es la leche. Creo que los Dallas Cowboys sacaban 150 kg, en 5-6 años tenían para pagar toda la inversión.
> Luego sale Don RElaño diciendo que el Madrid invierte en grúas y no en jugadores, está ese señor como para darle lecciones de empresario a Florentino, lo que hace la mala leche y bilis del señor Relaño.



¿Qué ha sido Relaño toda su vida, sino un paniaguado con ínfulas? Son los peores.


----------



## Harkkonen (28 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> La Juventus ficha al nuevo jovic por 75 kilones...esto tiene que parar ya



Vlahovic es muy bueno, un killer de 1.90 parecido a Jalan...


----------



## Ulises 33 (28 Ene 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Qué ha sido Relaño toda su vida, sino un paniaguado con ínfulas? Son los peores.



RElaño tiene una lucha personal con Florentino por el tema de que cambio la gestión del club, desapareció aquella de la taza del madrid, el reloj del madrid en el as, etc. Florentino modernizo en eso el club, desde entonces es un tema personal.
ES una pena, ha visto mucho fútbol y podría dar mucho para contar, etc, pero el ciudadano periodista español es así.


----------



## petro6 (28 Ene 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> A mi Courtoisito no me lo toca nadie!!!!
> Sigo manteniendo que es el mejor portero de la historia del Real Madrid. Y el tiempo me dara la razon. Seguro.



El mejor no sé, pero mejor que Iker Cantadillas,seguro.


----------



## Malvender (28 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> EL madrid con un poco de suerte puede llegar otra vez a ser u club con 1000 millones de presupuesto, y eso sin contar que no se ha recuperado todo el negocio de antes del covid. Y lo que es aun mas importante, se quita a isco, marcelo e bale, que son casi (15 + 30 + 36 millones en bruto) casi 80 millones en bruto
> 
> 
> Imaginemos en un caso hipotetico que se recupera todo el negocio de antes del covid, y el estadio es un gran exito, nos podriamos plantar con casi 1500 millones de beneficios al año. La cantidad de publicidad GLOBAL que se podria hacer, eso si que generaria muchiiiisimos ingresos



El gran cancer del Madrid es ahora mismo Edén Hazard: 160 millones de traspaso+125 millones de sueldo por 5 años, esto es 285 millones (sin contar primas y otras prebendas) que suponen 57 kilos al año y le queda ésta y dos más


----------



## Roedr (28 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Muy optimistas, hay que contar el 20% de comisión, los impuestos y los 30-40 a pagar del préstamos.
> Personalmente si le saca a las obras, 150 millones limpios por año sería un gran éxito. Además, creo que so inversiones que se autoalimentan, le da promoción fuera si se hace eventos importantes.
> Si sacan 250 limpios entonces es la leche. Creo que los Dallas Cowboys sacaban 150 kg, en 5-6 años tenían para pagar toda la inversión.
> Luego sale Don RElaño diciendo que el Madrid invierte en grúas y no en jugadores, está ese señor como para darle lecciones de empresario a Florentino, lo que hace la mala leche y bilis del señor Relaño.



Sí, las cifras que comentas parecen más realistas. Ya veremos, es todo tan novedoso que a saber cómo discurre el mercado. Yo ni si quiera tengo claro que les funcione lo del césped retráctil. Eso sí, una arena en el centro de la tercera ciudad de Europa, y además bien conectada, presenta claras ventajas competitivas.


----------



## Roedr (28 Ene 2022)

Malvender dijo:


> El gran cancer del Madrid es ahora mismo Edén Hazard: 160 millones de ficha+125 millones de sueldo por 5 años, esto es 285 millones (sin contar primas y otras prebendas) que suponen 57 kilos al año y le queda ésta y dos más



Hazard es el peor fichaje de la historia del Madrid. Period.


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí, las cifras que comentas parecen más realistas. Ya veremos, es todo tan novedoso que a saber cómo discurre el mercado. Yo ni si quiera tengo claro que les funcione lo del césped retráctil. Eso sí, una arena en el centro de la tercera ciudad de Europa, y además bien conectada, presenta claras ventajas competitivas.



Esas cosas ya las comentaba Ramón Alvarez de Mon, por fin, alguien que hable de cuentas y de números, de cosas reales y posibilidades que pueden ocurrir pero que tengan un fundamento. Los señores ciudadanos periolistos es que no hay manera con ellos, son lo peor de lo peor. 
De este tema ya se vino hablando, precisamente le escuché hace tiempo que se decía de 50 % lo cual coincidía con el, era mucho, ya se sabrá, pero como no pase como antiguamente con Dorna. Es la gestión moderna de los clubs, son las cafeterías,tiendas, etc todo en el estadio controlado por el club, además de todo tipo de eventos, el cesped creo que es un par de hora (no lo recuerdo) lo que tarda en subir y bajar según dicen. LA empresa es especialista y ha triunfado en otros deportes con grandes equipos. Lo triste es que los mindudis de periolistos den lecciones de economía, son los oque decían que el Madrid se gastase 200 o 300 kg en fubolistas sin más, alegremente, ya se ha visto el resultado en el Barcelona. Sin dinero no hay club, esa gente seguirán siendo forofos inútiles, eso si, bien pagados aunque sus medios van agonizando.


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí, las cifras que comentas parecen más realistas. Ya veremos, es todo tan novedoso que a saber cómo discurre el mercado. Yo ni si quiera tengo claro que les funcione lo del césped retráctil. Eso sí, una arena en el centro de la tercera ciudad de Europa, y además bien conectada, presenta claras ventajas competitivas.



Y otro tema, el declive de BArcelona, aunque Madrid que no se despiste. BArcelona tiene mucho tirón fuera por las olimpiadas, pero va cuesta abajo, gracias a sus grandes políticos y la comedura de coco que les han metido a sus ciudadanos.


----------



## cebollo (29 Ene 2022)

Recordemos que la final de Champions está temporada es en San Petersburgo. Como se compliquen las cosas en Ucrania lo mismo cambian de sede.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (29 Ene 2022)

Woden dijo:


> 60 kilos por un otro kulunguele con nombre de estornudo. Mal vamos.



Negros por doquier, asi no Floren, asi no.


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Negros por doquier, asi no Floren, asi no.



ES lo que hay, en el madrid el color blanco será solo el de las camisetas, mira Francia, a mi me preocupa más los que no juegan al fútbol y tienen otras costumbres.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 Ene 2022)

Woden dijo:


> 60 kilos por un otro kulunguele con nombre de estornudo. Mal vamos.




ese tio es mil veces mejor que los pedri y cia


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> ese tio es mil veces mejor que los pedri y cia



POr dios que dice usted, no me toques la Masía, la mejor cantera dle mundo que tuvo que recurrir a jorgito troleras de alesanderrrr para que les llevara por el buen camino. 
Personalmente prefiero que el Calgalona independiente fútbol adn siga en sus mundos imaginarios. No se acuerdan de lo que eran en Europa antes de los sextetes,etc.


----------



## xilebo (29 Ene 2022)

*Ramos vuelve a lesionarse*

Según *Le Parisien*, el central ha tenido que retirarse del entrenamiento por unas molestias musculares. El percance llega a poco más de dos semanas de medirse con el *Real Madrid*.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (29 Ene 2022)

Empate a 2 en el Barcelona-Castilla en primera federacion. empata el barcelona en el 95. lastima que no lo echaran en real madrid tv ni en ningun sitio


----------



## barullo (29 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Ramos vuelve a lesionarse*
> 
> Según *Le Parisien*, el central ha tenido que retirarse del entrenamiento por unas molestias musculares. El percance llega a poco más de dos semanas de medirse con el *Real Madrid*.



Vaya negocio cojonudo que ha hecho el sultán ese con el canelita 

Dame un susto ¿cuánto cobra?


----------



## xilebo (29 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Vaya negocio cojonudo que ha hecho el sultán ese con el canelita
> 
> Dame un susto ¿cuánto cobra?



El negocio del siglo  pues encima es uno de los mejores jugadores pagados del club, lo revelo un periodico frances (6 millones netos de euros)

L'Équipe desvela el salario de Sergio Ramos en el PSG


----------



## barullo (29 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El negocio del siglo  pues encima es uno de los mejores jugadores pagados del club, lo revelo un periodico frances (6 millones netos de euros)
> 
> L'Équipe desvela el salario de Sergio Ramos en el PSG



¿6 millones? qué hijodeputa y qué estafador es

Dime tú a mi cómo coño se amortiza la ficha de este tio que no ha jugado ni 3 partidos seguidos

Es algo que no cuadra ni tiene pies ni cabeza ni rentabilidad alguna a no ser que esté asegurado, pero ese seguro debe costar otra fortuna. 

A jugadores tan mayores no se les puede pagar esos sueldos


----------



## xilebo (29 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿6 millones? qué hijodeputa y qué estafador es
> 
> Dime tú a mi cómo coño se amortiza la ficha de este tio que no ha jugado ni 3 partidos seguidos
> 
> ...



Eso imposible de amortizar, y encima ramos era jugador libre, que en teoria eso lleva una prima de fichaje pero no se la dieron y supongo q por eso le aumentaron la ficha. En teoria el psg se lleva dinero con ramos por marketing y venta de camisetas, pero aun asi jugando tampoco y la edad que tiene, las cuentas no salen. Y lei hace poco q con el fichaje messi, un monton de marcas se habia interesado en el PSG para publicidad, eso si trae muchos ingresos y compensara algo las cuentas por el otro lado


----------



## qbit (30 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿6 millones? qué hijodeputa y qué estafador es
> 
> Dime tú a mi cómo coño se amortiza la ficha de este tio que no ha jugado ni 3 partidos seguidos
> 
> ...



Querían hacer un equipo muy completo en el corto plazo para ganar la Copaeuropa costara lo que costara, en vez de mirar a medio plazo. Obsesión que tienen, o que se lo pueden permitir por dinero y la permisividad de la UEFA.

Así, aprovecho este mensaje para subir el hilo que está demasiado abajo.


----------



## qbit (30 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> RElaño tiene una lucha personal con Florentino por el tema de que cambio la gestión del club, desapareció aquella de la taza del madrid, el reloj del madrid en el as, etc. Florentino modernizo en eso el club, desde entonces es un tema personal.
> ES una pena, ha visto mucho fútbol y podría dar mucho para contar, etc, pero el ciudadano periodista español es así.



Prisa quiere controlar el club poniendo a una marioneta de presidente.


----------



## fogbugz (30 Ene 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Querían hacer un equipo muy completo en el corto plazo para ganar la Copaeuropa costara lo que costara, en vez de mirar a medio plazo. Obsesión que tienen, o que se lo pueden permitir por dinero y la permisividad de la UEFA.
> 
> Así, aprovecho este mensaje para subir el hilo que está demasiado abajo.



Los arabes lo pretenden hacer todo asi, no tienen paciencia. Si tuviesen paciencia para montar una estructura de club, con el dinero que invierten, el PSG se transformaria en un coloso.

El City mas o menos parecido. Les ha ido bien en Inglaterra, pero en Champions no pese a haber invertido una cantidad ridicula.

El unico caso arabe de inversiones locas que parece bien es fuera del deporte. La universidad KAUST, de la nada al top 20 del mundo en 10 anos. Ficharon al presidente del Cal Tech para gestionarlo y fue bien.


----------



## fogbugz (30 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Muy optimistas, hay que contar el 20% de comisión, los impuestos y los 30-40 a pagar del préstamos.
> Personalmente si le saca a las obras, 150 millones limpios por año sería un gran éxito. Además, creo que so inversiones que se autoalimentan, le da promoción fuera si se hace eventos importantes.
> Si sacan 250 limpios entonces es la leche. Creo que los Dallas Cowboys sacaban 150 kg, en 5-6 años tenían para pagar toda la inversión.
> Luego sale Don RElaño diciendo que el Madrid invierte en grúas y no en jugadores, está ese señor como para darle lecciones de empresario a Florentino, lo que hace la mala leche y bilis del señor Relaño.



Efectivamente, el AS y casi todos los medios de comunicacion pierden dinero. Viven de la limosna de sus amos, que los usan como altavoz. Asi que como para darle lecciones a Florentino.


----------



## Ulises 33 (30 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Vaya negocio cojonudo que ha hecho el sultán ese con el canelita
> 
> Dame un susto ¿cuánto cobra?



PUes lo último que un día escuche en el chiringuito es que le pagan en dos años lo que le ofrecía el Madrid e n uno, sería sorprendente que fuese así. Quizás por eso a última hora quería renovar.


----------



## Ulises 33 (30 Ene 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> Los arabes lo pretenden hacer todo asi, no tienen paciencia. Si tuviesen paciencia para montar una estructura de club, con el dinero que invierten, el PSG se transformaria en un coloso.
> 
> El City mas o menos parecido. Les ha ido bien en Inglaterra, pero en Champions no pese a haber invertido una cantidad ridicula.
> 
> El unico caso arabe de inversiones locas que parece bien es fuera del deporte. La universidad KAUST, de la nada al top 20 del mundo en 10 anos. Ficharon al presidente del Cal Tech para gestionarlo y fue bien.



¿ccantidad ridícula? ¿El city?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿ccantidad ridícula? ¿El city?



En otros idiomas esa palabra significa "broooooootal".


----------



## Ulises 33 (30 Ene 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> En otros idiomas esa palabra significa "broooooootal".



Y aquí se se dice con ironía. Creo que pasaba más de mil millones en fichajes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> RElaño tiene una lucha personal con Florentino por el tema de que cambio la gestión del club, desapareció aquella de la taza del madrid, el reloj del madrid en el as, etc. Florentino modernizo en eso el club, desde entonces es un tema personal.
> ES una pena, ha visto mucho fútbol y podría dar mucho para contar, etc, pero el ciudadano periodista español es así.



Y no es el único: Ortego es un imbécil, Guasch solo dice tonterías,... Los perrodistos clásicos huelen a naftalina ya.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Ene 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> El mejor no sé, pero mejor que Iker Cantadillas,seguro.



La tenéis tomada con Iker, pero la realidad es que es el mejor portero que hemos tenido.


----------



## Ulises 33 (30 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y no es el único: Ortego es un imbécil, Guasch solo dice tonterías,... Los perrodistos clásicos huelen a naftalina ya.



¿Conoces el radio.es de Richard Dees? si lo oyes te das cuenta del nivel de periodismo español.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Muy optimistas, hay que contar el 20% de comisión, los impuestos y los 30-40 a pagar del préstamos.
> Personalmente si le saca a las obras, 150 millones limpios por año sería un gran éxito. Además, creo que so inversiones que se autoalimentan, le da promoción fuera si se hace eventos importantes.
> Si sacan 250 limpios entonces es la leche. Creo que los Dallas Cowboys sacaban 150 kg, en 5-6 años tenían para pagar toda la inversión.
> Luego sale Don RElaño diciendo que el Madrid invierte en grúas y no en jugadores, está ese señor como para darle lecciones de empresario a Florentino, lo que hace la mala leche y bilis del señor Relaño.



Típica visión cortoplacista del español medio. Dentro de unos años no se le caerá la cara de vergüenza de alabar el estadio del Madrí y sus ingresos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (30 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La tenéis tomada con Iker, pero la realidad es que es el mejor portero que hemos tenido.



Eso es difícil decir, no hemos visto a muchos porteros. Tuvo unos años muy buenos pero con carencias, y un final patético, de desagradecido e ingrato.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Vaya negocio cojonudo que ha hecho el sultán ese con el canelita
> 
> Dame un susto ¿cuánto cobra?



La mitad de lo que cobraba en el Madrí. Por eso la Rubio estaba tan cabreada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿6 millones? qué hijodeputa y qué estafador es
> 
> Dime tú a mi cómo coño se amortiza la ficha de este tio que no ha jugado ni 3 partidos seguidos
> 
> ...



Por eso Floren no le renovó. En Noviembre le ofrecíamos un año cobrando lo mismo y el señorito con 34 años pensaba todavía que estaba en la flor de la vida. Y tuvo varios meses para aceptar la oferta. Lesionado y después de eso, Floren le abrió la puerta.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Ene 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> Los arabes lo pretenden hacer todo asi, no tienen paciencia. Si tuviesen paciencia para montar una estructura de club, con el dinero que invierten, el PSG se transformaria en un coloso.
> 
> El City mas o menos parecido. Les ha ido bien en Inglaterra, pero en Champions no pese a haber invertido una cantidad ridicula.
> 
> El unico caso arabe de inversiones locas que parece bien es fuera del deporte. La universidad KAUST, de la nada al top 20 del mundo en 10 anos. Ficharon al presidente del Cal Tech para gestionarlo y fue bien.



Pero están cerca y ya están aquí. Psg y City ya han llegado a la final, el Chelsea ya ha ganado un par,... Es el nuevo fútbol.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Ene 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> Efectivamente, el AS y casi todos los medios de comunicacion pierden dinero. Viven de la limosna de sus amos, que los usan como altavoz. Asi que como para darle lecciones a Florentino.



Sasto. Viven de los clicks y de las subvenciones. Por eso son más fieles que nunca a lo que digan sus amos.


----------



## ccc (30 Ene 2022)

Con apolo tuve una discursion y lo mande directamente a la lista del ignore por las tonterias que tenia que escuchar de Nadal; despues de los ridiculos que ha hecho con Hazard, con Vini, ..., aun queria dar lecciones.

Nadal, un lesionado cronico que es capaz de ganar grand slams aun volviendo de parones de 7 meses y despues de jugar todo 2021 lesionado en el pie.

Nadal tiene 2 OA + 2 WB + 4OU = 8GR Slam en dura a pesar de que ha jugado la mitad lesionado o no ha podido jugarlos.


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Ene 2022)

Y todo eso con la mascá de Vil Puertas chorreándole por la comisura de los labios. 
Un crack este Rafa.


----------



## Ulises 33 (30 Ene 2022)

Si, Nadal encarna los valores de Black Rock y Bill GAtes, agenda 2030 a todo trapo, como tenista un as, como persona ya se a quién está vendido. Hacen falta más muertos por las vacunas, aún hay pocos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero están cerca y ya están aquí. Psg y City ya han llegado a la final, el Chelsea ya ha ganado un par,... Es el nuevo fútbol.




En 15 años el nuevo fútbol a ganado dos champions ( las del Chelsea) , el viejo fútbol a ganado el resto ( Madrid, Barcelona, Juventus , Liverpool, Bayern) vamos los de siempre.

Llegar a finales no es ganar títulos.

Se debe tener en cuenta que las inversiones que hacen los Mohamed nunca son tan fuertes como los primeros años, y que normalmente no consiguen los perfiles de estrellas que si consiguen los equipos clásicos de siempre.


La mayor estrella en la historia del City a sido de Bruine....

La mayor estrella de la historia del psg es Messi jubilado...

La mayor estrella de la historia de Chelsea es sevchenko.


Ahora poneros a sacar estrellas históricas en Barcelona, United, Madrid, livepool, Milán , Inter Juve, Bayern...


----------



## barullo (30 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La mitad de lo que cobraba en el Madrí. Por eso la Rubio estaba tan cabreada.



¿Por no aceptar la oferta del madrí se encabronó? ¿o porque "solo" le pagaban la mitad en París?


----------



## barullo (30 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Por eso Floren no le renovó. En Noviembre le ofrecíamos un año cobrando lo mismo y el señorito con 34 años pensaba todavía que estaba en la flor de la vida. Y tuvo varios meses para aceptar la oferta. Lesionado y después de eso, Floren le abrió la puerta.



Yo creo que fray Florentino acertó de casualidad. De hecho le ofreció un año cobrando 12 kilotones según dices. Así que hoy día estaría en el madrí lesionado sin haber jugado nada y cobrando el doble que en París.

Así que fué de milagro/suerte para el madrí que el muy gilipollas no aceptó


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (30 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Yo creo que fray Florentino acertó de casualidad. De hecho le ofreció un año cobrando 12 kilotones según dices. Así que hoy día estaría en el madrí lesionado sin haber jugado nada y cobrando el doble que en París.
> 
> Así que fué de milagro/suerte para el madrí que el muy gilipollas no aceptó



Lo del tío este no hay quién lo entienda. Suerte tuvo el madric, la flor de flor-entino.

Por cierto, no has owneado todavía a @artemis ?


----------



## JimTonic (30 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Yo creo que fray Florentino acertó de casualidad. De hecho le ofreció un año cobrando 12 kilotones según dices. Así que hoy día estaría en el madrí lesionado sin haber jugado nada y cobrando el doble que en París.
> 
> Así que fué de milagro/suerte para el madrí que el muy gilipollas no aceptó



barullo , ya hablamos de eso hace un año el tito floren se la metio ya antes


----------



## fogbugz (30 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿ccantidad ridícula? ¿El city?



Ridiculamente alta


----------



## xilebo (31 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Yo creo que fray Florentino acertó de casualidad. De hecho le ofreció un año cobrando 12 kilotones según dices. Así que hoy día estaría en el madrí lesionado sin haber jugado nada y cobrando el doble que en París.
> 
> Así que fué de milagro/suerte para el madrí que el muy gilipollas no aceptó



Sii eso en teoria es verdad. Florentino solo le daba a ramos un año de contrato. Mayores de treintantos es la politica del club ir renovando a los jugadores, como modric hace. Puede pasar que se lesione y te pille con contrato de dos años minimo. Pero Ramos desde el principio exigia minimo dos años, porque el lo valia y se lo merecia, y como han dicho por ahi, se creia que estaba en la flor de la vida y esta muy cascado para este nivel tan exigente hoy en dia. Entonces florentino no se bajo de la burra del año, y sabia que ramos no queria eso, paso mucho tiempo y cuando ramos queria aceptar un año, florentino le dijo que la oferta caducó y pa casita


----------



## Gorrión (31 Ene 2022)

No veis un amaño ni cuando os lo estampan en la cara.

Poner de ejemplo a esa rata de alcantarilla que colabora con el genocidio de millones de personas es cosa de fanáticos inhumanos.

Como le da bien a una pelotita, supongo que no te importaría que se follara a tu mujer y tus hijos.

Eres un miserable.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Sii eso en teoria es verdad. Florentino solo le daba a ramos un año de contrato. Mayores de treintantos es la politica del club ir renovando a los jugadores, como modric hace. Puede pasar que se lesione y te pille con contrato de dos años minimo. Pero Ramos desde el principio exigia minimo dos años, porque el lo valia y se lo merecia, y como han dicho por ahi, se creia que estaba en la flor de la vida y esta muy cascado para este nivel tan exigente hoy en dia. Entonces florentino no se bajo de la burra del año, y sabia que ramos no queria eso, paso mucho tiempo y cuando ramos queria aceptar un año, florentino le dijo que la oferta caducó y pa casita




Florentino no tenía la más mínima intención de renovar a ramos, este tío recordemos que se desprendio de Ozil y los aficionados le pitaban por ello, tuvo huevos a mandar a CR7 a pastar no va a tenerlo con este.

Excepto jugadores irremplazables como Modric que no hay otro, el resto a pastar, han rendido bien pero han tenido una vida de lujo también por (no olvidemos) jugar a un juego.

Florentino ya ha tenido varios casos de gente que no se iba ni a palos (Raúl) en general gente que estuvo hasta la tercera edad y se tuvo que pagar su ficha para que jugarán en otros equipos (casillas) cuando llevaban años sin rendir.

De los viejales del Madrid ahora mismo solo Modric y Benzema (no tenemos más delanteros con un mínimo de calidad) son insustituibles.

Mamadou dice el bild que va a cobrar 50 kilos, así que es una filtración interesada del Madrid, la guerra psicológica ya ha comenzado en la previa del partido.
Si son 50 kilos es que cobra 25 y me imagino que aparte tendrá bonus, vamos que se irá a los 33 anuales.

Ahora un centrocampista de calidad para pensar en sustituir al croata de cara al futuro, un lateral y a ganar otras cinco champions.


----------



## Migas y Moscas (31 Ene 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> No veis un amaño ni cuando os lo estampan en la cara.
> 
> Poner de ejemplo a esa rata de alcantarilla que colabora con el genocidio de millones de personas es cosa de fanáticos inhumanos.
> 
> ...



La magufada babosa con el culo en llamas, jenosidios de miyones de personas, muertos por las calles, familias destrozadas por las pérdidas, ya no hay langostos en los parques, ni biegos en las plazas, las kakunas chiposas y las poteínas espais han asolado el mundo tremendo jenosidio.


----------



## Hermericus (31 Ene 2022)

Lamentandolo mucho, estoy planteandome dejar de ser madridista.

El Madrid esta pasando a ser el equipo NEGRO por excelencia.

No me identifico con ese equipo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Por no aceptar la oferta del madrí se encabronó? ¿o porque "solo" le pagaban la mitad en París?



Porque solo le pagaban la mitad y además tenía que irse fuera de Madrí.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (31 Ene 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Lamentandolo mucho, estoy planteandome dejar de ser madridista.
> 
> El Madrid esta pasando a ser el equipo NEGRO por excelencia.
> 
> No me identifico con ese equipo.



Te puedes hacer del.Barça, que tiene al 90% de la Selección española. 

O del Athletic Club, que son todos españoles.


----------



## Hermericus (31 Ene 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Te puedes hacer del.Barça, que tiene al 90% de la Selección española.
> 
> O del Athletic Club, que son todos españoles.



Me quedará con el celta. Tiene un par de mulatos de Perú y Mexico solo.

O me hará del Compostela. Todos blancos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Yo creo que fray Florentino acertó de casualidad. De hecho le ofreció un año cobrando 12 kilotones según dices. Así que hoy día estaría en el madrí lesionado sin haber jugado nada y cobrando el doble que en París.
> 
> Así que fué de milagro/suerte para el madrí que el muy gilipollas no aceptó



Pero es lo que hace el Madrí siempre con todos los mayores de 30. En Noviembre y a pleno rendimiento le ofreció un año cobrando lo mismo. ¿Nos lo hubiéramos comido 1 año? Sí, pero es un jugador que nos había dado mucho.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ene 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Lamentandolo mucho, estoy planteandome dejar de ser madridista.
> 
> El Madrid esta pasando a ser el equipo NEGRO por excelencia.
> 
> No me identifico con ese equipo.



Pero es lo que hay. El plan kalergi ya está aquí y los blanquitos vamos a ser minoría.


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 Ene 2022)

Y yo hablo como persona, ya lo he dejado claro, como tenista buenísimos, ahora bien, sus valores que se los meta por culo, sus valores es decirle a la gente que se meta una mierda que solo causa muerte y dolor para enriquecer a la farmafia y demás mierda que controla todo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 Ene 2022)

Migas y Moscas dijo:


> La magufada babosa con el culo en llamas, jenosidios de miyones de personas, muertos por las calles, familias destrozadas por las pérdidas, ya no hay langostos en los parques, ni biegos en las plazas, las kakunas chiposas y las poteínas espais han asolado el mundo tremendo jenosidio.



No hombre, el covid mata millones de personas, ponte diez dosis para poder sobrevivir, lo de los infartos y demás daños de las vacunas son trolas de magufos, un hombre como Gates que dice que hay que reducir la población, está en Black Rock y subvenciona la OMS es un filántropo hombre. USed es único, como se cree la mayoría de la gente, como van a querer matarnos, habrase visto.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (31 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La mayor estrella en la historia del City a sido de Bruine....
> 
> La mayor estrella de la historia del psg es Messi jubilado...
> 
> La mayor estrella de la historia de Chelsea es sevchenko.



De los franceses paso, pero Agüero es leyenda inmortal del City.

Y del Chelsea, Cech, Drogba, Lampard y Terry fueron la hostia, no me jodas, de lo mejor del mundo en ese momento, y debieron jugar los 4 juntos como 7-8 temporadas por lo menos. Shevchenko era un acabado que pasó por allí un par de años.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ene 2022)

El Madrid tiene pensado fichar el año que viene laterales?

Lo de Carvajal y mendy no es ni medio normal. Todo el puto día lesionandose


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Ene 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> De los franceses paso, pero Agüero es leyenda inmortal del City.
> 
> Y del Chelsea, Cech, Drogba, Lampard y Terry fueron la hostia, no me jodas, de lo mejor del mundo en ese momento, y debieron jugar los 4 juntos como 7-8 temporadas por lo menos. Shevchenko era un acabado que pasó por allí un par de años.




Si es cierto que la plantilla del Chelsea aquella era muy buena, pero inferior a otras europeas de ese mismo tiempo, sin ir más lejos Barcelona u real Madrid tenían mejor plantilla, ninguno de los que nombras se acerca en un top a gente como Zidane o Ronaldinho.


Agüero no ha echo nada relevante en su carrera, ni en el Atlético, ni en la selección ni en el City donde lo más destacable en un gol apretado de tiempo para conseguir una liga, comparar Aguero con gente del nivel que estamos hablando es casi una broma.
El City a tenido "estrellas" como nasri, ronbinho o balotelli, esas son sus "estrellas", podemos salvar a Silva si quieres.

Los franceses en los últimos años solo han tenido jubilados, estrellas jubiladas o de paso, de echo las estrellas más en forma que han tenido a sido di María que se los toca a dos manos y mbappe que los ha usado de escala para el Madrid, el resto ibra, beckham, bufón y compañía solo han pasado a por el cheque nada más.


Dime en Inglaterra que estrellas top mi diales juegan en el City, Chelsea que se vaya. Aha lar de ellos...nadie, kante se ha echo famoso a los 30, jorginho es muy bueno pero irregular...y en el City tengo que hacer esfuerzos para reconocer su alineación.

Nada no me convence, los grandes jugadores históricos son de Madrid, united, Liverpool, Bayern, Juve y Barcelona.


----------



## xilebo (31 Ene 2022)

*Vía abierta para fichar a Tolisso*

El *Alemania* aseguran que el club blanco tiene una vía abierta para incorporar al medio del *Bayern*, que termina contrato el próximo *verano*.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> No hombre, el covid mata millones de personas, ponte diez dosis para poder sobrevivir, lo de los infartos y demás daños de las vacunas son trolas de magufos, un hombre como Gates que dice que hay que reducir la población, está en Black Rock y subvenciona la OMS es un filántropo hombre. USed es único, como se cree la mayoría de la gente, como van a querer matarnos, habrase visto.



te has olvidado de Plan Parenthood, su empresa de "control de natalidad"


----------



## Migas y Moscas (31 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Vía abierta para fichar a Tolisso*
> 
> El *Alemania* aseguran que el club blanco tiene una vía abierta para incorporar al medio del *Bayern*, que termina contrato el próximo *verano*.



otro negro


----------



## el ruinas II (31 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero es lo que hay. El plan kalergi ya está aquí y los blanquitos vamos a ser minoría.



el plan kalergi-florentino


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 Ene 2022)

ojito que igual mendy es baja para jugar contra el psg....









Mendy se lesiona y está en el aire su partido ante el PSG


Una dolencia en el abductor deja al francés fuera para la Copa ante el Athletic (jueves), también a sólo 15 días del partido del Parque de los Príncipes.




as.com


----------



## Hannibal (1 Feb 2022)

Pues ha cerrado el mercado de fichajes y aún no sabemos qué pasará en el Farsa. Parece que Aubameyang está fichado pero no se ha anunciado,.y que el PSG le hizo la cobra al Farsa con Denguelé, así que lo mismo tiene que pagar una ficha y no puede inscribirle. A saber los chanchullos que deben estar cometiéndose a estas horas en la oficina de Tebas.

Por otro lado, leí por ahí que Aubameyang tenía firmado por año y medio, que eran unos 30 kilos. Ayer dijeron en muchos sitios que había aceptado rebajarse el sueldo, incluso que había rechazado el PSG que pagaba mucho más. Esto es un no parar de reír... O de llorar, porque si fuera así habría mamoneo obviamente.









Aubameyang no quiere dejar pasar el tren del Barça y aceptará un sueldo ‘ridículo’


Pierre-Emeryck Aubameyang, delantero del Arsenal, está dispuesto a renunciar a gran parte de su salario para poder jugar en el Camp Nou con el FC Barcelona a partir de este mes de enero



amp.fcbarcelonanoticias.com





Por otro lado, se ha dicho en varios sitios que la tortuga firmó el 4 de enero, pero que se hará oficial en julio. Próximo objetivo Jalan.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (1 Feb 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Al final, Florentino va a ser, con el tiepo, el mejor presidente de la historia del Real Mandril. Sacando tajada, por supuesto, pero bueno.
> 
> Tenéis que fichar a Halland con esa pasta



Haland? Tú estás flipando.
No ADN Real Madrid, amigo.

Mucho cachondeito con el ADN Brasa, pero lo del negral empieza a ser de coña.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (1 Feb 2022)

Migas y Moscas dijo:


> otro negro



Lo llevo diciendo ya un tiempo. Sin coñas.
Me parece que el Madrid ya no va a fichar un blanco jamás.
Esto está bien planificado.


----------



## Woden (1 Feb 2022)

Sinceramente tanto negro en el Madrid me enerva.
El Madrid ya empieza a ser, como la canción, 100% nigga.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Feb 2022)

El campeón de Europa es el Chelsea. Hasta el portero es de color.

Es el nuevo fútbol. El otro día estaba viendo el balonmano y los suecos eran todos rubitos summer chortinescos de 1'95. No os dejéis engañar, cada dia hay que ser más atleta en el fútbol, y los de raza negra son muy buenos en eso.


----------



## Hannibal (1 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El campeón de Europa es el Chelsea. Hasta el portero es de color.
> 
> Es el nuevo fútbol. El otro día estaba viendo el balonmano y los suecos eran todos rubitos summer chortinescos de 1'95. No os dejéis engañar, cada dia hay que ser más atleta en el fútbol, y los de raza negra son muy buenos en eso.



Lamentablemente, es así. Hasta hace pocos años eran excepciones, oficialmente porque en África no había instalaciones y tal, pero todos sabemos que era por su mentalidad derrochadora, vaga y conformista. En cuanto han sido criados en canteras europeas, con la mentalidad de aqui y rodeados de mejores ejemplos, esa mentalidad ha cambiado en muchos de ellos.

También habría que tener en cuenta lo que es una realidad en el tenis y obviamente no puede ser exclusivo de ese deporte, que es que las nuevas generaciones parecen tener menor capacidad de sacrificio o ganas de comerse el mundo, y por eso cuesta retirar a las leyendas. 

Obviamente todo esto son generalidades y excepciones siempre han habido y habrán. En el club mismo tenemos a Isco y Bale, que se acomodaron y mandaron todo atpc, y Ausencio sigue un camino similar. O Valverde es tan querido justo por lo contrario.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El campeón de Europa es el Chelsea. Hasta el portero es de color.
> 
> Es el nuevo fútbol. El otro día estaba viendo el balonmano y los suecos eran todos rubitos summer chortinescos de 1'95. No os dejéis engañar, cada dia hay que ser más atleta en el fútbol, y los de raza negra son muy buenos en eso.



El Chelsea fue campeón gracias al Covid


----------



## Edu.R (1 Feb 2022)

Este era y es el equipo de Suecia de balonmano. Es que no hay ni uno medio mestizo, alomejor el número 15 un poco, pero ya.







Suecia de fútbol tiene a Quaison y a Isak de delanteros:







No es un tema de racismo, es que en balonmano no hay que tener fondo físico porque se rota mucho, en fútbol tienes que ser hoy en día un puto atleta. Es lo que hay.


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Feb 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> te has olvidado de Plan Parenthood, su empresa de "control de natalidad"



He visto cosas y lo que querían ya en 2018, acordarme de los nombres es otro tema, mi memoria no da para eso, gracias por el recordatorio. Se nota que hay gente que nos quiere, pero bien muertos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Feb 2022)

Entonces estamos diciendo lo mismo.


----------



## Migas y Moscas (1 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Este era y es el equipo de Suecia de balonmano. Es que no hay ni uno medio mestizo, alomejor el número 15 un poco, pero ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En el balonmano no juegan negros porque es un deporte minoritario, los negros juegan al fútbol como locos porque creen que van a ser millonarios y a comer sandía y pollo frito por darle golpes al balón, si el balonmano moviese tanto dinero como el fútbol, estaría lleno de negros, porque son gente avara, solo piensan en el dinero, son mercenarios, muy pocos negros tiene patria, solo los que son de cultura iberoamericana, el resto solo tienen tribus o la Gang o el hood.

Son así, no valen pa otra cosa, no verás las facultades de matemáticas llenas de negros africanos, ni las de medicina ni las de historia.

Los únicos negros que tienen un pase son los que hay en sudamérica, que bien educados son gente normal, los africanos siguen pensando y comportándose como hace 5000 años.

Y jugando al fútbol, son exageradamente mediocres, pero de calle vamos, eso lo sabe cualquiera que se haya echado unas pachangas con los niggas en el barrio.


----------



## xilebo (1 Feb 2022)

*Ancelotti tendrá a la armada brasileña para Bilbao*

*Vinicius*, *Casemiro* y *Rodrygo* aterrizarán en Madrid a tiempo de acudir a la última sesión antes del *Athletic*. El club, pendiente de *Benzema*... y *Valverde*.


----------



## arriondas (1 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Este era y es el equipo de Suecia de balonmano. Es que no hay ni uno medio mestizo, alomejor el número 15 un poco, pero ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



También influyen los gustos y la extracción social (incluyendo de dónde sea cada uno). El esquí de fondo y el biatlón son deportes donde tener un buen fondo físico, y Suecia es también una potencia en ellos. Pero por supuesto no hay negros. A ellos les va más el fútbol o el baloncesto.

Aunque en Francia sí se ven jugadores de balonmano negros, y buenos, en el ciclismo o natación apenas hay... y en deportes de nieve ni se les ve.


----------



## Hannibal (1 Feb 2022)

Se dice que el Madrid estaría interesado en Angeliño, lateral izquierdo que juega en el RB Leipzig. Aunque es disminuido capilar, tiene 25 años. No sé si hay algún problema con MiguelG o es para que se ponga las pilas, pero es lo que se dice.

Por otro lado, nadie entiende el tema del tope salarial con el Farsa. Yo había leído que Denguelé tenía que irse para hacer hueco para Aubameyang, ahora se quedan los 2 y aquí no pasa nada?

En fin, dejo este video VROOTAL que quizá explique un poco.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 Feb 2022)

benzemá descartado y vinicius habiendo jugado hace 48 horas

veo el partido contra los etarras muy jodido. 


esperemos que la eficacia de cara a gol sea altísima y defensivamente estemos en un gran nivel.


----------



## filets (2 Feb 2022)

Otro mercado de fichajes que se cierra y Marcelo, Isco y Bale siguen aqui
¿No se iba Isco al Barça?
¿No se iba Marcelo a Brasil?


----------



## Andr3ws (2 Feb 2022)

filets dijo:


> Otro mercado de fichajes que se cierra y Marcelo, Isco y Bale siguen aqui
> ¿No se iba Isco al Barça?
> ¿No se iba Marcelo a Brasil?



Yo ya hace tiempo que sé que estos tres estarán hasta el último día de su contrato en el Madrid. 
¿Quien va a pagarles la millonada que les pagan por no hacer nada? 
Es una batalla perdida y solo nos queda resignación.


----------



## JimTonic (2 Feb 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Se dice que el Madrid estaría interesado en Angeliño, lateral izquierdo que juega en el RB Leipzig. Aunque es disminuido capilar, tiene 25 años. No sé si hay algún problema con MiguelG o es para que se ponga las pilas, pero es lo que se dice.
> 
> Por otro lado, nadie entiende el tema del tope salarial con el Farsa. Yo había leído que Denguelé tenía que irse para hacer hueco para Aubameyang, ahora se quedan los 2 y aquí no pasa nada?
> 
> En fin, dejo este video VROOTAL que quizá explique un poco.



Parece que si demir jugaba más de diez partidos el barca tenía que pagar 20 millones y no diez como se creía al principio. Y al no pagarlos estaban presupuestados al principio de temporada y eso permitió liberar 20 millones de masa salarial

Luego la negociación de umuti a la baja, añadiendo dos años mas de contrato, permitió yo creo que liberar otros 20.



Que daban para fichar al negro pero no a morata


----------



## Edu.R (2 Feb 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Yo ya hace tiempo que sé que estos tres estarán hasta el último día de su contrato en el Madrid.
> ¿Quien va a pagarles la millonada que les pagan por no hacer nada?
> Es una batalla perdida y solo nos queda resignación.



Bueno, pero Marcelo e Isco para ciertos momentos y rotaciones puntuales algo te aportan. Bale es un Dembelé, aunque tuvo 3-4 temporadas donde al menos dejó imágenes para la galería. Están ya amortizados y el año que viene, con una base de equipo interesante, se pueden hacer ciertas operaciones.

Además os voy a decir una cosa, el Real Madrid no es de los que más paga en Europa, pero "tiene marca". Si un jugador solo busca el dinero tiene mejores opciones, pero si busca "estatus", es un club ideal. Es como el Bayern. Y eso al final hace que jugadores peseteros no recalen aquí, pero si jugadores mas tipo "ambicioso".

Esto parece una chorrada, pero es una barrera anti-Dembeles, por ejemplo. No infalible, pero te hace un filtro importante. Por eso Real Madrid y Bayern siguen ganando Champions, mientras que el PSG y el City de momento ni las huelen. Al pagar más, por supuesto atraes talento, pero también mucho "aprovechado".


----------



## Roedr (2 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, pero Marcelo e Isco para ciertos momentos y rotaciones puntuales algo te aportan. Bale es un Dembelé, aunque tuvo 3-4 temporadas donde al menos dejó imágenes para la galería. Están ya amortizados y el año que viene, con una base de equipo interesante, se pueden hacer ciertas operaciones.
> 
> Además os voy a decir una cosa, el Real Madrid no es de los que más paga en Europa, pero "tiene marca". Si un jugador solo busca el dinero tiene mejores opciones, pero si busca "estatus", es un club ideal. Es como el Bayern. Y eso al final hace que jugadores peseteros no recalen aquí, pero si jugadores mas tipo "ambicioso".
> 
> Esto parece una chorrada, pero es una barrera anti-Dembeles, por ejemplo. No infalible, pero te hace un filtro importante. Por eso Real Madrid y Bayern siguen ganando Champions, mientras que el PSG y el City de momento ni las huelen. Al pagar más, por supuesto atraes talento, pero también mucho "aprovechado".



Entiendo lo que dices, pero realmente no estoy tan seguro. Es decir, ganan menos pero luego en publicidad ganan mucho más. Al final, es posible que ganen parecido. 

Según leí por ahí, esa ha sido la función de la abogada de Bappe -quién se llevará una buena comisión-. Hacerle ver a Bappe y su familia que aunque la nómina en el PSG sería mayor el tirón publicitario del Madrid hará que no gane menos dinero yéndose al Madrid.


----------



## petro6 (2 Feb 2022)

Estoy hasta las pelotas de jugar contra el Bilbao.


----------



## xilebo (2 Feb 2022)

*Benzema, fuera*

*Ancelotti* decide no arriesgar con el francés, que no entra en la convocatoria de *Copa* ante el *Athletic*. Sí están *Rodrygo*, *Vinicius, Casemiro* y *Valverde*.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (2 Feb 2022)

a que hora es el partido de la marmota?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 Feb 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> a que hora es el partido de la marmota?




Mañana 9 y media . lo dan en telecirco


----------



## _Suso_ (2 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Mañana 9 y media . lo dan en *telecirco*



Me muero de ganas por escuchar a sus super comentaristas


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (2 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, pero Marcelo e Isco para ciertos momentos y rotaciones puntuales algo te aportan. Bale es un Dembelé, aunque tuvo 3-4 temporadas donde al menos dejó imágenes para la galería. Están ya amortizados y el año que viene, con una base de equipo interesante, se pueden hacer ciertas operaciones.
> 
> Además os voy a decir una cosa, el Real Madrid no es de los que más paga en Europa, pero "tiene marca". Si un jugador solo busca el dinero tiene mejores opciones, pero si busca "estatus", es un club ideal. Es como el Bayern. Y eso al final hace que jugadores peseteros no recalen aquí, pero si jugadores mas tipo "ambicioso".
> 
> Esto parece una chorrada, pero es una barrera anti-Dembeles, por ejemplo. No infalible, pero te hace un filtro importante. Por eso Real Madrid y Bayern siguen ganando Champions, mientras que el PSG y el City de momento ni las huelen. Al pagar más, por supuesto atraes talento, pero también mucho "aprovechado".



se avecina una epoca en que habra de largo un puñadito de equipos, los dos de Manchester, el psg, y quiza el chelsea, que ofrezcan cantidades economicas con las que no podrá competir ningun club. llegado a ese punto el status que tu comentas puede ser muy valioso. pero para eso hace falta mantener una imagen, y para eso cierto perfil de jugadores no pueden venir ni a dar un recao, como Pogba o similares.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Feb 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> se avecina una epoca en que habra de largo un puñadito de equipos, los dos de Manchester, el psg, y quiza el chelsea, que ofrezcan cantidades economicas con las que no podrá competir ningun club. llegado a ese punto el status que tu comentas puede ser muy valioso. pero para eso hace falta mantener una imagen, y para eso cierto perfil de jugadores no pueden venir ni a dar un recao, como Pogba o similares.



Pogba a nacido para jugar en el Madrid.


----------



## Roedr (2 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pogba a nacido para jugar en el Madrid.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (2 Feb 2022)

alguien sabe por que se juega el partido entre cadiz y valencia en valencia si es a un unico partido y se supone que es en casa del mas debil?


----------



## Hannibal (2 Feb 2022)

El 11 de mañana según season.

TC
Carvajal Militao Alaba Nacho
CKM
Bale Jovic Hazard


bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> alguien sabe por que se juega el partido entre cadiz y valencia en valencia si es a un unico partido y se supone que es en casa del mas debil?



Lo del equipo "débil" es cuando son de divisiones diferentes. Si son misma división, es según el orden del sorteo.


----------



## _Suso_ (2 Feb 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> alguien sabe por que se juega el partido entre cadiz y valencia en valencia si es a un unico partido y se supone que es en casa del mas debil?



Creo que ya no es en del más débil, a partir de cierto cruce es sorteo puro y duro, incluso en casa de quién se juega


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (2 Feb 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues ha cerrado el mercado de fichajes y aún no sabemos qué pasará en el Farsa. Parece que Aubameyang está fichado pero no se ha anunciado,.y que el PSG le hizo la cobra al Farsa con Denguelé, así que lo mismo tiene que pagar una ficha y no puede inscribirle. A saber los chanchullos que deben estar cometiéndose a estas horas en la oficina de Tebas.
> 
> Por otro lado, leí por ahí que Aubameyang tenía firmado por año y medio, que eran unos 30 kilos. Ayer dijeron en muchos sitios que había aceptado rebajarse el sueldo, incluso que había rechazado el PSG que pagaba mucho más. Esto es un no parar de reír... O de llorar, porque si fuera así habría mamoneo obviamente.
> 
> ...



No es negro, no es Madric Friendly.


----------



## Roedr (2 Feb 2022)

Noticia fichaje del Madrid...en esRadio


¿Porra?


----------



## 11kjuan (2 Feb 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Noticia fichaje del Madrid...en esRadio
> 
> 
> ¿Porra?



El espíritu de Juanito


----------



## Roedr (2 Feb 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Noticia fichaje del Madrid...en esRadio
> 
> 
> ¿Porra?



buaff, nada, polladas de Haaland


----------



## xilebo (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Feb 2022)

Que asco de equipo y aficion el rayo vallecano,ahora machacando al entrenador del equipo femenino porque dijo no se qué hace años que no daba a los seres de luz el trato reverencial obligatorio...

Espero que los rusos tengan algún misil apuntando a Vallecas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

Joder haber si pone a nuestro seboso favorito titular.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Feb 2022)

Esta la tele puesta y resulta que este sujeto es aficionado del rayo,y por supuesto está indignadisimo con el machismo...







Este año de alguna extraña manera ya va a ser complicado,pero espero verles en segunda el que viene,por muy madrileños que sean...

Ah,y la amante de la ciencia "la gata de schrodinger" ya acoplada en TVE también hablando de machismo estructural y bla bla...demigrante todo 




Ya podéis continuar con la tertulia madridista


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder haber si pone a nuestro seboso favorito titular.



Hoy sale una entrevista a Saúl en AS donde dice que ese tío (el seboso) es buenísimo


----------



## xilebo (3 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Esta la tele puesta y resulta que este sujeto es aficionado del rayo,y por supuesto está indignadisimo con el machismo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Migas y Moscas (3 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Esta la tele puesta y resulta que este sujeto es aficionado del rayo,y por supuesto está indignadisimo con el machismo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El rayo es el equipo de los piojosos y las cucarachas, no tengo especial animadversión por ningún equipo excepto por esa puta mierda de club, ya me daba asco cuando la presidenta era la mujera del tonto de rumasa y cada vez que veo a esa afición de subnormales comunistas dan ganas de nukearles el estadio de pueblo ese en el que juegan.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (3 Feb 2022)

El periodista* Julien Maynard* ha hablado de lo que ocurre con Zidane y por qué nadie apuesta a que pueda hacerse cargo del PSG después de esta última crisis del equipo. El 'culpable' es el Real Madrid por la eliminatoria que tiene por delante contra el cuadro galo en octavos de la Champions League. Zinedine no quiere tener que, nada más coger los mandos del PSG, medirse a su exequipo al que guarda un sitio especial en su corazón. 









Zidane frena su fichaje por el PSG por el Real Madrid


En Francia apuntan que Zinedine Zidane nunca aceptará el cargo de entrenador del PSG antes de que suceda la eliminatoria contra el Real Madrid.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

Joder si juegan hazard y jovic no me lo pierdo, ya podía meter a Mariano para que la fiesta fuera completa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El periodista* Julien Maynard* ha hablado de lo que ocurre con Zidane y por qué nadie apuesta a que pueda hacerse cargo del PSG después de esta última crisis del equipo. El 'culpable' es el Real Madrid por la eliminatoria que tiene por delante contra el cuadro galo en octavos de la Champions League. Zinedine no quiere tener que, nada más coger los mandos del PSG, medirse a su exequipo al que guarda un sitio especial en su corazón.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Zidane tiene mucho dinero invertido en el PSG con sus amigos los Mohamed y es un hombre al que se le intuye más inteligente de lo que parece.
El lo que quiere e entrenar a su selección entre otras cosas porque la actual plantilla es clara favorita para levantar el mundial.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Feb 2022)

Cada vec que juega el Madrit el foroc va mal, ¿casualidac?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder haber si pone a nuestro seboso favorito titular.



especifica, por favor, entre Hazard, Isco y Marcelo, o llevas una bascula de precision o asi a ojo....


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Cada vec que juega el Madrit el foroc va mal, ¿casualidac?


----------



## Hermericus (3 Feb 2022)

Tengo la corazonada de que va a ser la noche de Jovic.


----------



## xilebo (3 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder si juegan hazard y jovic no me lo pierdo, ya podía meter a Mariano para que la fiesta fuera completa.



Lo siento, el madrid no esta para pruebas  


¡Ya tenemos el once oficial del Real Madrid!

Los elegidos por Ancelotti son: *Courtois; Lucas Vázquez, Militao, Nacho, Alaba; Casemiro, Kroos, Modric; Rodrygo, Asensio y Vinicius.*


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (3 Feb 2022)

Vinicius jugando hace 2 días y metiéndose un vuelo de no sé cuántos mil kilómetros titular. Luego que si está cansado y no regatea.

Puto funcionario. Como se lesione que le den la liga directamente al Betis.


----------



## xilebo (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## euromelon (3 Feb 2022)

Jugamos con 9 para darles ventaja


----------



## _Suso_ (3 Feb 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Vinicius jugando hace 2 días y *metiéndose un vuelo de no sé cuántos mil kilómetros* titular. Luego que si está cansado y no regatea.
> 
> Puto funcionario. Como se lesione que le den la liga directamente al Betis.



A ver si te crees que estos viajan en vuelo privado como el resto de los mortales, cansa sí, pero acurrucadito en una cama en un avión cansa menos.


----------



## cebollo (3 Feb 2022)

Comentó Season que si el rival es bueno en el juego aéreo juegan Courtois, Casemiro y 9 más. 
Habrá que ver una banda izquierda Alaba-Vinicius.


----------



## xilebo (3 Feb 2022)

*A botellazo limpio y una luna destrozada: así entró el bus del Madrid a San Mamés*

Sergio Quirante de 'El Golazo de Gol' captó este vídeo donde se aprecia el lanzamiento de botellas al autobús blanco y como una de las lunas acaba rota.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Lo siento, el madrid no esta para pruebas
> 
> 
> ¡Ya tenemos el once oficial del Real Madrid!
> ...




Joder ausencio y váter en la misma banda, que Dios nos pille confesados, entre los dos no han echo un regate en su vida los cabrones.

Tiene pinta que podrían salir el seboso (hazard) en la segunda parte y si tiene cabeza que meta a bale que debe ser el único suplente que no esta seboso.

Joder calla que viendo la alineación...que hace el italiano,.poner a ausencio de delantero centro

Pues nada que ponga a camavinga de portero si ve que tal.


----------



## xilebo (3 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder ausencio y váter en la misma banda, que Dios nos pille confesados, entre los dos no han echo un regate en su vida los cabrones.
> 
> Tiene pinta que podrían salir el seboso (hazard) en la segunda parte y si tiene cabeza que meta a bale que debe ser el único suplente que no esta seboso.
> 
> ...



Siii ausencio delantero centro, que dios nos coja confesados


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Siii ausencio delantero centro, que dios nos coja confesados




Donde lo vais a ver, yo lo tengo puesto en el dnz ese, creo que también lo echan en Telecinco no?


----------



## xilebo (3 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Donde lo vais a ver, yo lo tengo puesto en el dnz ese, creo que también lo echan en Telecinco no?



Sii en telecinco tmb lo echan, donde prefieras


----------



## barullo (3 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Donde lo vais a ver, yo lo tengo puesto en el dnz ese, creo que también lo echan en Telecinco no?



En telahinco

Los facinerosos los veis de pago


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> En telahinco
> 
> Los facinerosos los veis de pago




Depende quien haga los comentarios en Telecinco, lo mismo nos anuncian operación camarón 2 y lo retransmite Jorge Javier...


----------



## barullo (3 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Depende quien haga los comentarios en Telecinco, lo mismo nos anuncian operación camarón 2 y lo retransmite Jorge Javier...



Jorge Javier lo más parecido a un balón que ha visto es una palangana en la sauna dónde hizo la mili en plan insumiso para trabajos manuales digo sociales a la comunidad


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *A botellazo limpio y una luna destrozada: así entró el bus del Madrid a San Mamés*
> 
> Sergio Quirante de 'El Golazo de Gol' captó este vídeo donde se aprecia el lanzamiento de botellas al autobús blanco y como una de las lunas acaba rota.



Y eso que en los programas deportivos dicen que la afición del bilbao es ejemplar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder ausencio y váter en la misma banda, que Dios nos pille confesados, entre los dos no han echo un regate en su vida los cabrones.
> 
> Tiene pinta que podrían salir el seboso (hazard) en la segunda parte y si tiene cabeza que meta a bale que debe ser el único suplente que no esta seboso.
> 
> ...



Claro, con Rodri y Vini, ¿quien pensabas que iba a jugar en el centro? En realidad juega de punta, porque Ance sabe que el bilbao fija mucho a los delanteros y jugamos sin.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (3 Feb 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Tengo la corazonada de que va a ser la noche de Jovic.



Lo has clavao, oye.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Donde lo vais a ver, yo lo tengo puesto en el dnz ese, creo que también lo echan en Telecinco no?



En Telecirco pone que sí lo hacen. Si lo viera en casa me daría igual porque pongo la radio, pero lo voy a escuchar en el coche.


----------



## Chichimango (3 Feb 2022)

Bueno pues tiene pinta de que va a ser un partido bastante jodido para el Madrid, a ver si Asensio destapa el tarro de las ausencias (perdón).


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Depende quien haga los comentarios en Telecinco, lo mismo nos anuncian operación camarón 2 y lo retransmite Jorge Javier...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> En telahinco
> 
> Los facinerosos los veis de pago



¿Cuando juega el Pateti baru? ¿Y contra quien?


----------



## barullo (3 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Cuando juega el Pateti baru? ¿Y contra quien?



No te rias tanto que eso antes de un partido es de gafes


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No te rias tanto que eso antes de un partido es de gafes



Tengo claro que jugar en San Mamés y sin Benzema es muy chungo. No creo que nadie del madrí llore mucho si nos echan. A los grandes no les gusta esta copa.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Feb 2022)

Buenas noches, compañeros... ¿pronóstico para hoy?


----------



## Roedr (3 Feb 2022)

se ve a los etarras con ganas en el estadio


----------



## Chichimango (3 Feb 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> se ve a los etarras con ganas en el estadio



Para ellos es el partido del año, como ganen darán el coñazo durante meses o años. Y si pierden culparán al señor del pito, como siempre.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Buenas noches, compañeros... ¿pronóstico para hoy?




2 autogoles, uno de ausencio y otro de váter.


----------



## Edge2 (3 Feb 2022)

HOY TODOS CON EL MADRIT


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

Que animales tira un balón a la publicidad Modric y saltaban los del público a lincharle.

Los mamadous Williams estos ¿Están suvbencionados o que?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Feb 2022)

Chupito cada vez que un comentarista halague San Mamés y el público señor.


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Feb 2022)

Pitos a vini en San Mamés? Y eso? 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (3 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que animales tira un balón a la publicidad Modric y saltaban los del público a lincharle.
> 
> Los mamadous Williams estos ¿Están suvbencionados o que?



Son unos putos paletos etarras...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Feb 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Pitos a vini en San Mamés? Y eso?
> Pozdrawiam.



por feo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

@Edge2 te hemos solicitado los nocturnos para una entrevista, tanto el ministro @xilebo como yo tenemos que saber qué día estás disponible para la entrevista....


----------



## Suprimo (3 Feb 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Buenas noches, compañeros... ¿pronóstico para hoy?



Ausencio pichichi de la copa


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Feb 2022)

He tenido que resintonizar Telecinco para ver hoy el fupbol, espero no menos de 4 lisiados por equipo y batalla campal como en los 80 en el mítico farsa bilbao


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

Joder que partidazo está haciendo ausencio


----------



## Chichimango (3 Feb 2022)

Este árbitro es subnormal, la que ha liado ahí con el bote neutral...


----------



## Edge2 (3 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @Edge2 te hemos solicitado los nocturnos para una entrevista, tanto el ministro @xilebo como yo tenemos que saber qué día estás disponible para la entrevista....



Estoy de examenes y de reformas en casa, ultimamente no entro mucho en el foroc...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

Les sacas a bale a la contra y matas a los matáos estos, pero no, mantendrá a ausencio y sacará a los sebosos.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Feb 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> He tenido que resintonizar Telecinco para ver hoy el fupbol, espero no menos de 4 lisiados por equipo y batalla campal como en los 80 en el mítico farsa bilbao


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (3 Feb 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Pitos a vini en San Mamés? Y eso?
> Pozdrawiam.



por negro


----------



## Suprimo (3 Feb 2022)

Se están viniendo arriba y tiene mala pinta, ya era hora ver al Bilbado haciendo un partido decente...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Estoy de examenes y de reformas en casa, ultimamente no entro mucho en el foroc...




Si, te estás sacando la ESO con 40 años no te jode


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Estoy de examenes y de reformas en casa, ultimamente no entro mucho en el foroc...



ánimo, de todo se salec


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Feb 2022)

Lo del Athletic son la hostia resulta que la selección iba a jugar ahí en San Mamés los 3 partidos de la Euro 2020 que se jugó el año pasado 2021 sabiéndolo y todo desde antes al final se rajaron y se inventaron que el covid y la incidencia y no sé qué más historias para que no jugará la selección allí menudos tipos jajajajaja! 
Por más de 50 años sin jugar la selección española y por una vez que tenía la oportunidad se lo jodieron.La federación española calladita y con la cabeza gacha se tuvo que ir a Sevilla.
Muy curioso!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (3 Feb 2022)

4º der beti


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (3 Feb 2022)

no jodas los partidos del real negric se ven por streaming pirata o no se ven


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

Maese greenwood sería buen delantero ahora que necesitamos uno...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Feb 2022)

son vascos morenocs del bidasoak


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (3 Feb 2022)

pero son BASKOS! el otro es un NEGRO MAKETO


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Feb 2022)

son vascos morenocs del bidasoak


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Feb 2022)

el foroc va como el culo, me borra mensajes, me los duplica, se cae de la nube...
CALIDAC


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (3 Feb 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> el foroc va como el culo, me borra mensajes, me los duplica, se cae de la nube...
> CALIDAC



llevo todo el día cagándome en calopez y toda su reputísima famiglia


----------



## Suprimo (3 Feb 2022)

Los Williams son vascos de bote


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Feb 2022)

pancarta pidiendo Justizia...
debe ser que quieren aportar más impuestos a los demás españoles


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Feb 2022)

Sin benzi esto está complicadito esta noche 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## fachacine (3 Feb 2022)

No sé qué cojones hacemos sin delantero, la verdad


----------



## Señor Moscoso (3 Feb 2022)

Ausencio es el tercer Williamns


----------



## Suprimo (3 Feb 2022)

Menos mal que Muniain acierta menos que Michael J Fox haciendo cirugía vascular


----------



## fachacine (3 Feb 2022)

Da mucho asquito este Athletic marrullero, la verdad, no estoy acostumbrado a verlos en este plan


----------



## Chichimango (3 Feb 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> No sé qué cojones hacemos sin delantero, la verdad



No sé que cojones hacemos así en general. Hemos sacado 11 tíos con jet-lag.


----------



## Chichimango (3 Feb 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> No sé qué cojones hacemos sin delantero, la verdad



No sé que cojones hacemos así en general. Hemos sacado 11 tíos con jet-lag.


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Feb 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Lo del Athletic son la hostia resulta que la selección iba a jugar ahí en San Mamés los 3 partidos de la Euro 2020 que se jugó el año pasado 2021 sabiéndolo y todo desde antes al final se rajaron y se inventaron que el covid y la incidencia y no sé qué más historias para que no jugará la selección allí menudos tipos jajajajaja!
> Por más de 50 años sin jugar la selección española y por una vez que tenía la oportunidad se lo jodieron.La federación española calladita y con la cabeza gacha se tuvo que ir a Sevilla.
> Muy curioso!!
> Pozdrawiam.



Pero luego se desviven por ganar la Copa del Rey es su prioridad desde que empieza la temporada.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Chichimango (3 Feb 2022)

Calopez, vaya chapuza de foro...


----------



## fachacine (3 Feb 2022)

Lo de Dani García es flipante, qué muerto de hambre


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Feb 2022)

Cómo vini meta se van a acordar de él San Mamés!! Jejejeje!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Feb 2022)

Arriba estamos planitos la verdad.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## fachacine (3 Feb 2022)

Vaya mensaje manda Carletto, tu delantero centro lesionado y no confías ni en Jovic ni en Mariano


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Feb 2022)

La era de la presión adelantada..resultado todo presión y apenas chutar a puerta


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Feb 2022)

La era de la presión adelantada..resultado todo presión y apenas chutar a puerta


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Feb 2022)

La era de la presión adelantada..resultado todo presión y apenas chutar a puerta


----------



## Hermericus (3 Feb 2022)

cambios, esto no funciona.

Modric no ha hecho nada.

Rodrigo y Asensio nulos.

Meter a Valverde, Jovic y a Bale.  He dicho.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Feb 2022)

Muniain, un grande, en el Barsa ganaría más que Dembelé


----------



## Hermericus (3 Feb 2022)

cambios, esto no funciona.

Modric no ha hecho nada.

Rodrigo y Asensio nulos.

Meter a Valverde, Jovic y a Bale.  He dicho.


----------



## Chichimango (3 Feb 2022)

Cuando pones un falso nueve es para que otros jugadores vayan ocupando ese espacio. Pero miras los ataques del Madrid y solo hay bandas, por el centro NO HAY NADIE.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (3 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *A botellazo limpio y una luna destrozada: así entró el bus del Madrid a San Mamés*
> 
> Sergio Quirante de 'El Golazo de Gol' captó este vídeo donde se aprecia el lanzamiento de botellas al autobús blanco y como una de las lunas acaba rota.



Esto es fúbol, que diría Bakero, no hay para tanto, esto es de *HOMBRES*!

MÍCHEL, MÍCHEL, MÍCHEL MARICÓN, ES MARICÓN, MARICOOOÓN!
MÍCHEL, MÍCHEL, MÍCHEL MARICÓN, ES MARICÓN, MARICOOOÓN!

aún lo cantan los colchoneros? @Edge2 @barullo


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Feb 2022)

Menudo bultaco tiene Nico Williams en la entrepierna no? O es la TV que engaña?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Feb 2022)

¿Quién quiere unas camis de Burbuja?
Camiseta blanca, 100% algodónc

Modelo a tres tintas:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

El mamadou se pone a dar tacones en un contragolpe


----------



## Suprimo (3 Feb 2022)

45 minutos sin goles, valdrían para administradores de burbuja.info


----------



## Suprimo (3 Feb 2022)

45 minutos sin goles, valdrían para administradores de burbuja.info


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Menudo bultaco tiene Nico Williams en la entrepierna no? O es la TV que engaña?



no homo


----------



## fachacine (3 Feb 2022)

Esto es un partido para Gareth total


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Feb 2022)

calopeeeeeeezzzzzz ioputaaaarrllll


----------



## Edge2 (3 Feb 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> calopeeeeeeezzzzzz ioputaaaarrllll



Esta imposible el foro ultimamente... Agoniza...


----------



## Chichimango (3 Feb 2022)

Yo sacaba a Bale y a Hazard, peor que los que están no lo van a hacer, y si te resuelven el partido incluso los puedes recuperar para lo que resta de temporada.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> 45 minutos sin goles, valdrían para administradores de burbuja.info



Lo que tiene la presión adelantada...nadie chuta solo presionan


----------



## fred (3 Feb 2022)

Uno de los alicientes de estos partidos es leer las chorradas que se escriben por aquí y Calopez se encarga de joderlo


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (3 Feb 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Da mucho asquito este Athletic marrullero, la verdad, no estoy acostumbrado a verlos en este plan



Pues historicamente esta gente además de dura era muy cerda.

Más que la Catedral, en algunas épocas tendrían que haber llamado al campo la "charcutería"

Me jode ir con el Madric, pero hoy soy un forofo más.


----------



## barullo (3 Feb 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Esto es fúbol, que diría Bakero, no hay para tanto, esto es de *HOMBRES*!
> 
> MÍCHEL, MÍCHEL, MÍCHEL MARICÓN, ES MARICÓN, MARICOOOÓN!
> MÍCHEL, MÍCHEL, MÍCHEL MARICÓN, ES MARICÓN, MARICOOOÓN!
> ...



No se acuerdan de Míchel ni los cuernitos asi que imaginate nosotros


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Feb 2022)

pues digo yo que aunque solo sea por cansancio de los locales el madrid hara algo esta segunda parte...
en cualquier caso me da a mi que esto huele a prorroga.

por cierto, se empieza a notar el cansancio en los titulares... a ver si sacan a valverde y a camavinga...


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Feb 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> no homo



Si,si...eso se da por descontado,estamos en un hilo macho


----------



## Hermericus (3 Feb 2022)

Meno mal que jugando los Williams es metafisicamente imposible que marquen un gol.

Por Dios, que petardos.

Nico a lo sumo sería un jugador de 2ª RFEF e Iñaki a los sumo de Segunda.


----------



## Roedr (3 Feb 2022)

Estoy impresionado de lo malos que son los Williams. Escuchando a los de la TV parece que van para balón de oro.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El mamadou se pone a dar tacones en un contragolpe



el futuro del futbol son los negros y tal...


----------



## Chichimango (3 Feb 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> pues digo yo que aunque solo sea por cansancio de los locales el madrid hara algo esta segunda parte...
> en cualquier caso me da a mi que esto huele a prorroga.
> 
> por cierto, se empieza a notar el cansancio en los titulares... a ver si sacan a valverde y a camavinga...



Los va a reventar, ya lo ha dejado claro Ancholetti: juegan catorce tíos y el resto a agitar la toalla.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Yo sacaba a Bale y a Hazard, peor que los que están no lo van a hacer, y si te resuelven el partido incluso los puedes recuperar para lo que resta de temporada.




  no tientes a la suerte, nuestro sebosos belga es capaz de superarse así mismo si se lo propone.

Bale y camavinga deben salir al campo.


----------



## Roedr (3 Feb 2022)

Acabo de leer en el Marca que lanzamiento de objetos al bus del Madrid y luna rota. Se han civilizado mucho, no han intentado la bomba lapa.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Menudo bultaco tiene Nico Williams en la entrepierna no? O es la TV que engaña?



¿Pero tú en qué te fijas piratón?


----------



## .⁝. (3 Feb 2022)

MauMaudridistas que eran felices pero ahora quedan eliminados. Mierdericus, el Penaldo-cr5 & Iñaki Williams fanboy- y todos los gitanomoros de las cafrerías madrilerdas del Mau-Mau apelan a la federación española y a la brasileña, no sé por qué. El moronegro errante, madridista errante, eterno judío llorón. Que se jodan gitanomoros menas de mierda del puto Magreb.

HalaL Magreb y bizca tu puta far$a moronegra madridi$tard!































MAU-MAUDRIDISTAS Mantero Manteros ANTIFA LGBT BLM
HalaL Magreb HalaL Madrid Mena MENAS Moronegro Moronegros MauMaudrilerdos MauMaudridioten MadrilerdoHeulsuse Ultras Moronegros Ultras Gitanomoros Ultras Mau-Maudrid​


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (3 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No se acuerdan de Míchel ni los cuernitos asi que imaginate nosotros



Pues hace la ostia de años, paseando cerca del Calderón una vez que fui (había partido) yo lo escuché, no sé si sería hace 15 años o más. Puede ser? Que igual me equivoco y fue mucho antes.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (3 Feb 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Vaya mensaje manda Carletto, tu delantero centro lesionado y no confías ni en Jovic ni en Mariano



Yo prefiero al suplente del Juvenil C que a esos 2.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Feb 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Pues hace la ostia de años, paseando cerca del Calderón una vez que fui (había partido) yo lo escuché, no sé si sería hace 15 años o más. Puede ser? Que igual me equivoco y fue mucho antes.



A mi me parece lo mismo que el Luis Enrique tu padre es amunike,es un clásico de la liga que no pasa de moda...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (3 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Menudo bultaco tiene Nico Williams en la entrepierna no? O es la TV que engaña?



Cuando no juega Benzema te distraes, eh.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (3 Feb 2022)

*PUTO CALVÓPEZ.*

Me voy a dormir, mañana me leo los comentarios. Sin los comentarios de por aquí no me trago un partido ni muerto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

El.madrid ha cedido al "víbora" a otro equipo....de donde sacaran a estos fulanos las canteras macho...


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Feb 2022)

A ver si me tengo que quitar el gorro de papel Albal,pero no es normal no fichar nunca un delantero de nivel que le pelee el puesto a Benzemalo,seguro que los fichajes de los jovics y marianos tienen su visto bueno porque si no es invomprensible...


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Feb 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Cuando no juega Benzema te distraes, eh.



Pierde aliciente el juego


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Feb 2022)

Yo no sé por qué un tío tan feo como Vinicius se pone unos piños tan relucientes de estrella de cine,es como si fuera algo que no encaja ahí...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

Menudas skills nos está regalando el ausencio, no se porque no es titular...


----------



## Chichimango (3 Feb 2022)

El partido es malo de cojones, las cosas como son.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (3 Feb 2022)

Ellos son muy malos y nosotros estamos arriba muertos. Esto se gana en un error o un gilicorner o algo asi.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Feb 2022)

la falta que le han hecho a Ausencio me ha hecho gracia. ha puesto una cara de decir.... que me hagan esto a mi, con la de trienios que tengo....mañana me cojo el dia!!


----------



## Señor Moscoso (3 Feb 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> El partido es malo de cojones, las cosas como son.



Pero para compensar está el foro fluido y veloz...


----------



## barullo (3 Feb 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Pues hace la ostia de años, paseando cerca del Calderón una vez que fui (había partido) yo lo escuché, no sé si sería hace 15 años o más. Puede ser? Que igual me equivoco y fue mucho antes.



Yo tambien lo he escuchado, pero en los años 90

Sobretodo después de tocarle los huevos a Valderrama


----------



## Edge2 (3 Feb 2022)

Se esta calentado el partido...


----------



## pepetemete (3 Feb 2022)

menudo negrizal


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Feb 2022)

Berenguer otro apellido vasco


----------



## _Suso_ (3 Feb 2022)

Que saquen a Jovic de delantero por favor, es un millón de veces mejor en esa posición que Asencio y eso que aún así no es demasiado en eso.


----------



## Edge2 (3 Feb 2022)

Trnakilos que entra Veggie ISCO


----------



## Edge2 (3 Feb 2022)

rODRIgo es un bluff...


----------



## xilebo (3 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Trnakilos que entra Veggie ISCO



Por viniciius


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Trnakilos que entra Veggie ISCO



a ver si hay suerte y se lo cargan de una vez....al menos quitan a negricius, que no se rompa en este partido de mierda.
el proximo que sienten a kroos y a modric, y dentro valverde y camavinga y que pase lo que tenga que pasar.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Trnakilos que entra Veggie ISCO



Revienta el pacometro hoy


----------



## Edge2 (3 Feb 2022)

Menuda mierda de arbitro, saca la amarilla modric por el acoso de los etarras...


----------



## Chichimango (3 Feb 2022)

Y ahora sale el culopollo para regatearse a si mismo. Qué cruz, señor.


----------



## fachacine (3 Feb 2022)

Esto es un partido para Gareth, joder


----------



## Chispeante (3 Feb 2022)

Ha ocurrido. Prefiero forear sobre el partido del Madrid a ver un partido del Madrid. Ni en abierto me lo trago. Odio eterno al fútbol moderno.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Feb 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Que saquen a Jovic de delantero por favor, es un millón de veces mejor en esa posición que Asencio y eso que aún así no es demasiado en eso.



Es que si Benzema no tiene velocidad para el balón profundo lo de ausencio ya es de traca...Ancelotti se ha limitado a mirar la lista de jerarquía de los que tenía disponibles y se la ha sudado si era su posición o no...

Es un político,el del bosque italiano,yo le daba boleto mañana mismo.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Feb 2022)

Sin O Rei esto sólo se gana en los penalties. Si es que llegamos.


----------



## Migas y Moscas (3 Feb 2022)

Os quejáis que de Carleto no rota, pues menos mal porque ni pa uefa


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Feb 2022)

Decidme que la mierda esta es a partido único y que en caso de empate van a penaltis directamente
DECIRMELO, POR BABOR


----------



## Migas y Moscas (3 Feb 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Vaya mensaje manda Carletto, tu delantero centro lesionado y no confías ni en Jovic ni en Mariano



Jovic es más malo que la hambruna de Sudán.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (3 Feb 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Decidme que la mierda esta es a partido único y que en caso de empate van a penaltis directamente
> DECIRMELO, POR BABOR



Si, y no.

La prórroga no nos la quita nadie.

Nos debió eliminar el Elche, lo dije mil veces.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Feb 2022)

si, y a ser posible que sea antes del minuto 70...


----------



## fachacine (3 Feb 2022)

Una pregunta ¿estáis seguros de que Carletto quiere ganar esta eliminatoria?


----------



## Chichimango (3 Feb 2022)

Parecemos el Logroñés, cojones, todos encerrados atrás.


----------



## euromelon (3 Feb 2022)

Estamos jugando con 8


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

Que hijo de puta el váter que se cree butrageño, la pierde y le tiene que hacer la cobertura Modric y el desgraciado baja andando...


----------



## euromelon (3 Feb 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Sin O Rei esto sólo se gana en los penalties. Si es que llegamos.



Hay un jugador con mucho gol en el banquillo pero mejor la albóndiga y el zampa gofres


----------



## pepetemete (3 Feb 2022)

No me extraña que el fútbol desaparezca...y debería de hacerlo, porque menuda basura de partidos.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (3 Feb 2022)

¿A Bale le están haciendo el vacio para intentar acabar con su carrera?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Feb 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> No me extraña que el fútbol desaparezca...y debería de hacerlo, porque menuda basura de partidos.



Es la nueva moda implantada por klopp.presio presión y más presión .lo de chutar a puerta es secundario


----------



## Hannibal (3 Feb 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Parecemos el Logroñés, cojones, todos encerrados atrás.



No hombre, sólo estamos asegurándonos de que ganamos la pusesió, que es lo más importante


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Feb 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Parecemos el Logroñés, cojones, todos encerrados atrás.



discrepo: ni eso, nos falta un tio como el Tato Abadia en el centro del campo para parecer el Logroñes.... eso si que seria paquismo del siglo xx


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

Ausencio está cansado, no presiona, normal con el ritmo de partidos que lleva esta temporada el hijo de la grandísima puta estará cansado...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (3 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿A Bale le están haciendo el vacio para intentar acabar con su carrera?



La carrera de Bale la dejo malherida el calvo y luego Bale mismo nukeó con saña lo poco que quedaba.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

El Madrid está pensando en la vuelta del "víbora"...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Feb 2022)

Lo que digo lo impuso klopp..y ahora hasta el Navalcarnero lo usa


----------



## Suprimo (3 Feb 2022)

Paremos las rotativas, que van los minutos de loc cambios, muy emocionante todo hoy


----------



## xilebo (3 Feb 2022)

Va a entrar camavinga


----------



## pepetemete (3 Feb 2022)

Rodrigo, un día de esto, explotará


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (3 Feb 2022)

El Madrid sin Benzema parece un 2ªB o menos, y aún así el Athletic no le mete


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## El Juani (3 Feb 2022)

Lo único pasable del Madrid la defensa... el planteamiento del cejas comechicles, lo dejaremos para otro día.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (3 Feb 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Rodrigo, un día de esto, explotará



Explotará porque se merece un misil aire-tierra en toda la jeta. Qué malo es, su puta madre.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (3 Feb 2022)

Es ontologicamente imposible que marquemos un gol hoy


----------



## Hannibal (3 Feb 2022)

No sé cómo es posible que la CKM siga en el campo. 

Por cierto, Lucas hoy me está gustando mucho. No, no es troleo. Gostaria pasar con un gol suyo, aunque sea por las risas.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Feb 2022)

Somos el bar del siglo XXI


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Feb 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Explotará porque se merece un misil aire-tierra en toda la jeta. Qué malo es, su puta madre.



Si llega una oferta buena de la premier yo lo empaquetaba,es un jugador correcto pero no creo que vaya nunca mucho más allá de eso...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

El seboso belga no había renacido? Si estaba pidiendo la renovación no?.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Feb 2022)

A Militao no le gana un 1x1 en carrera limpio ni Dios...tendrá otras cagadas,pero en eso es un titan


----------



## Señor Moscoso (3 Feb 2022)

Hoy paqietisco y ausencio estan haciendo cosas que nunca antes se habian visto en un terreno de juego


----------



## Hannibal (3 Feb 2022)

La cosa está tan aburrida que voy a poner un tuit del Dani García del Bilbao, para que os entretengais un poco.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (3 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A Militao no le gana un 1x1 en carrera limpio ni Dios...tendrá otras cagadas,pero en eso es un titan



Militao es un central top, pero top. Una cagada la tiene cualquiera, pero ahora mismo es el mejor central de España de largo y me costaría nombrar no ya 10, sino 3 mejores que él en Europa.


----------



## Chichimango (3 Feb 2022)

Primer tiro a puerta en el minuto 80...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

Te cagas el tiro del tigre del vater..


----------



## HArtS (3 Feb 2022)

Casemiro y Militao los mejores del Madrid.


----------



## euromelon (3 Feb 2022)

Si hay prórroga y no mete a bale de primer cambio habría que despedirll


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Feb 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Si hay prórroga y no mete a bale de primer cambio habría que despedirll



pfff, esperate que haga algun cambio...yo creo que no va a hacer ni uno.


----------



## xilebo (3 Feb 2022)

El descuento va a hacer este


----------



## 11kjuan (3 Feb 2022)

La copa del rey es un trofeillo hombre. Hay que ir por Liga y Champions.

Dejemos que el Betis gane la copa, por Er Lopera


----------



## euromelon (3 Feb 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> pfff, esperate que haga algun cambio...yo creo que no va a hacer ni uno.



Si si meterá a el come gofres por rodrygo


----------



## Suprimo (3 Feb 2022)

Lo último que quería hoy es una prorroga paco de mierda


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (3 Feb 2022)

Pues nada otra prórroga, como nos sobra gente da igual que se cansen.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Feb 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Pues nada otra prórroga, como nos sobra gente da igual que se cansen.



Me parece que no...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Feb 2022)

GOOOOOL


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Feb 2022)

Gool tras una perdida cutre


----------



## Chichimango (3 Feb 2022)

Para hacer el imbécil de esta manera, se pierde en Elche y nos ahorramos la minutada de Modric y de Casemiro. 

En fin.


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Feb 2022)

Se acabó!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Feb 2022)

Que salga Bale


----------



## HArtS (3 Feb 2022)

Gol del Bilbao.

Pues nada, eliminados.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

Es merecido sinceramente.

Ausencio, váter...y metemos a Isco, que esperábamos de un partido que pide gente al contraataque.


----------



## xilebo (3 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Lo último que quería hoy es una prorroga paco de mierda



Tranquilo que marco el bilbao, se acabo


----------



## euromelon (3 Feb 2022)

Muy bien italiano subnormal a ver qué haces ahora


----------



## Edu.R (3 Feb 2022)

Ganarle a este Athletic 4 veces el mismo año me parecía muy difícil.

Mejor esto que una prórroga.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Feb 2022)

Ah no Mariano está lesionado


----------



## Suprimo (3 Feb 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Muy bien italiano subnormal a ver qué haces ahora



Ha hecho *DOS* cambios


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Feb 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Muy bien italiano subnormal a ver qué haces ahora



yo creo que es lo mejor que le puede pasar al RM. que se centren en los trofeos importantes


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (3 Feb 2022)

6 de añadido


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Feb 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> yo creo que es lo mejor que le puede pasar al RM. que se centren en los trofeos importantes



Para eso sacas al equipo b...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

Ausencio 90 minutos...es que ni así hace cambios macho...


----------



## fachacine (3 Feb 2022)

Vamos a perder la eliminatoria con Carvajal, Bale, Jovic y Hazard en el banquillo


----------



## Chispeante (3 Feb 2022)

No nos alarmemos, pero en los últimos partidos el Madrid no está demasiado fino. Vamos a centrarnos en la Liga y a ecomizar esfuerzos.


----------



## xilebo (3 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ganarle a este Athletic 4 veces el mismo año me parecía muy difícil.
> 
> Mejor esto que una prórroga.



Eso ya era imposible, al mismo rival 4 veces


----------



## Suprimo (3 Feb 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> yo creo que es lo mejor que le puede pasar al RM. que se centren en los trofeos importantes



Eso decían en el Barsa


----------



## Edge2 (3 Feb 2022)

Lamentable. Biba er beti


----------



## El Juani (3 Feb 2022)

Lo de Casemiro es tremebundo.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Feb 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> yo creo que es lo mejor que le puede pasar al RM. que se centren en los trofeos importantes



es que la prueba de que no hay gasolina la estamos viendo. que si, que seria muy bonito jugar la final de copa blablablabla.... pero es que del once titular estan quemaos casi todos, y del banquillo valen tres o cuatro, y encima no los ponen....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

Jajaja Isco no puede ni girar sobre su propio eje..


----------



## Suprimo (3 Feb 2022)

Pues nada, que gane el Rayo la pacopa


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Feb 2022)

gracias Isco....


----------



## euromelon (3 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ha hecho *DOS* cambios



Dos cambios de los que uno era quitar al goleador para meter a una puta albóndiga


----------



## Octubrista (3 Feb 2022)

Es vegano.


----------



## HArtS (3 Feb 2022)

Qué malo es Isco.

Es que es tan malo que los defensas del Bilbao ni se molestan en marcarlo.


----------



## euromelon (3 Feb 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> yo creo que es lo mejor que le puede pasar al RM. que se centren en los trofeos importantes



Metes hoy a Bale y te gan esto el solo


----------



## Chichimango (3 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ha hecho *DOS* cambios



Es tremendo, los está reventando poco a poco, a ver si nos da para ganar la Liga porque ahora mismo no lo veo nada claro. Están muertísimos...


----------



## 11kjuan (3 Feb 2022)

A todo esto, ustedes dónde ven los partidos ?


----------



## fred (3 Feb 2022)

Vaya gestion de Carletto,nada nuevo.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Feb 2022)

hecho


----------



## fieraverde (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## HArtS (3 Feb 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> A todo esto, ustedes dónde ven los partidos ?



Yo al menos los veo en páginas pirata: PirloTV Online: Canal-9


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Feb 2022)

Pues si se pasó al vegsnismo y apendicitis fulminante


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> A todo esto, ustedes dónde ven los partidos ?




Este en telecirco


----------



## Edge2 (3 Feb 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Es vegano.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (3 Feb 2022)

Hoy hay que reconocer que ha sido pizarra de Carleto, ha metido en el campo todo lo que mas imposibilitaba el gol del madrid


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Feb 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> A todo esto, ustedes dónde ven los partidos ?



en un aparato rectangular que se llama tele


----------



## 11kjuan (3 Feb 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Yo al menos los veo en páginas pirata: PirloTV Online: Canal-9



No se cortan, se ven bien ?


----------



## ravenare (3 Feb 2022)

Jajajaja que mal le tienen que haber sentado las rayas al drogadicto de oniwachuwoki. Que se joda. Si joder si!!! Se le ha quedado el careto como Angeloto.


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (3 Feb 2022)

Francisco Román Alarcón Suárez (Benalmádena, Málaga, 21 de abril de 1992), conocido deportivamente como *Isco*, es un *EXFUTBOLISTA* que jugó como centrocampista en el Real Madrid Club de Fútbol [...]


----------



## fachacine (3 Feb 2022)

Yo estos son los partidos por los que tiro a la puta calle a un entrenador


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Feb 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Qué malo es Isco.
> 
> Es que es tan malo que los defensas del Bilbao ni se molestan en marcarlo.



y el publico, que varias veces se ha quedado mudo, cuando ha visto a Isco es como si la tuviera uno de su equipo... va a ser verdad eso de que el publico de san mamon es entendido de futbol


----------



## artemis (3 Feb 2022)

Jajajajajajaja más jodido que vosotros, vikingos de mierda, esta el puto Calvo de mierda de Rubiales, vaya mierda de Copa que se le ha quedado


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

Es que si encima no cruzamos con el Barcelona y les ganamos está competición ya no tiene mucha historia, que se la repartan entre el Bilbao y el Betis...


----------



## Octubrista (3 Feb 2022)

Ahora un Rayo-Athelic y que se apedreen entre ellos.


----------



## Edge2 (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## Migas y Moscas (3 Feb 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Es tremendo, los está reventando poco a poco, a ver si nos da para ganar la Liga porque ahora mismo no lo veo nada claro. Están muertísimos...



Pero si no tiene para rotar.

Jovic es malísimo, Gareth bale hace años que perdió el interés en el fútbol.

Los únicos aprovechables son camavinga y Valverde, el resto es absoluta mierda.

Incluídos miguel gutiérrez y el otro canterano que acabará jugando en el getafe y el alcorcón.

No tenéis banquillo, si Vinicius no llevase 15 goles, estábais cuartos en liga.


----------



## Edu.R (3 Feb 2022)

Hombre, la Copa son pocos partidos, pero lo que he dicho. Si ganamos la Liga, pues bien está.

Enhorabuena a los semifinalistas, se lo van a dejar todo, es una gran oportunidad para los 4.


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Feb 2022)

No hay manera en la copa del Rey! Desde el 2014 nada de nada! En fin....!!
Felicitar al Athletic porque fue justo ganador el Madrid muy poquito arriba y a no ser en los últimos minutos que se espabiló algo en general jugó muy poquito.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Gorrión (3 Feb 2022)

Eliminatoria tirada por Casemiro con 2 fallos garrafales.


----------



## 11kjuan (3 Feb 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Jajajajajajaja más jodido que vosotros, vikingos de mierda, esta el puto Calvo de mierda de Rubiales, vaya mierda de Copa que se le ha quedado



Llegó el tonto del foro, que ya venía pronosticando la decadencia de Rafael Nadal desde el año 2009.

Madre mía tio y además del Atlético.


----------



## Edge2 (3 Feb 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> en un aparato rectangular que se llama tele


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

Migas y Moscas dijo:


> Pero si no tiene para rotar.
> 
> Jovic es malísimo, Gareth bale hace años que perdió el interés en el fútbol.
> 
> ...




El problema de todo está a sido ceder al "víbora", hoy podía haber jugado de titular o como revulsivo.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Feb 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Yo estos son los partidos por los que tiro a la puta calle a un entrenador



Partido 100% Zidane post-cristianismo...


----------



## fred (3 Feb 2022)

Tito debería cobrarle los gastos de desplazamiento de los suplentes a Carletto,si total solo cambia a 1 o 2 no sé para qué se lleva a 10.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (3 Feb 2022)

Buen resultado para el Madrid. Que mucho quejarse de que están quemados o se van a quemar pero luego queréis que jueguen 3 partidos más para ganar el título de no sé qué, poniendo en riesgo la liga y las pocas opciones que podemos tener en Champions.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

Esto es una chorrada, si el año que viene nos vamos a Marruecos otra vez y les ganamos la Supercopa a los cuatro matáos estos.


----------



## euromelon (3 Feb 2022)

Migas y Moscas dijo:


> Pero si no tiene para rotar.
> 
> Jovic es malísimo, Gareth bale hace años que perdió el interés en el fútbol.
> 
> ...



Gareth Bale el año pasado género más goles que Isco asensio hazard y rodrygo juntos


----------



## Gorrión (3 Feb 2022)

A gordisco no le puedes pedir mucho mas, la cagada es de casemiro por no dar el pase de la muerte y después en el gol del Athletic, case va necesitando recambio, lleva una temporada muy mala.


----------



## euromelon (3 Feb 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> No hay manera en la copa del Rey! Desde el 2014 nada de nada! En fin....!!
> Felicitar al Athletic porque fue justo ganador el Madrid muy poquito arriba y a no ser en los últimos minutos que se espabiló algo en general jugó muy poquito.
> Pozdrawiam.



A los etarras no se les felicita


----------



## ccc (3 Feb 2022)

Hasta los guevos de Ancelotti: Cambio Vini por Isco? Lo dicho, soy Floren y lo echo hoy mismo.

El equipo esta roto y lo del medio del campo es una escandalo: Lo siento, una mierda de equipo como el bilbao nos ha meado simplemente porque tienen mayor anticipacion y presion defensiva: Como nos pille un liverpool, chelsea, city o bayern lo vamos a pasar muy mal.


----------



## fred (3 Feb 2022)

Pues nada a animar ar Beti.


----------



## 11kjuan (3 Feb 2022)

Esta copa espero que la gane Er Betis.
Porqué, joder, vaya equipos de antis, *El Rayo, El Athletic aka *_*El pierde finales *y _*el Valencia C.F aka Barcelona B.*


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Feb 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Ahora un Rayo-Athelic y que se apedreen entre ellos.



madre mia menudo aquelarre seria, solo espero que no sea la final de Copa de España


----------



## Policía Pérez (3 Feb 2022)

Nenes, espero que alguien de la dinojunta investigue las apuestas deportivas de toda la familia de Carletto hoy. No ha sido normal tirarse todo el puto partido sin delanteros. Ni despues de que nos marcaran el gol siquiera
Tienes en el banquillo a Jovic, Bale y Hazard, y el hijo de la gran puta mete a Ijco, que encima le retrata fallando un gol cantado


----------



## euromelon (3 Feb 2022)

fred dijo:


> Pues nada a animar ar Beti.



Ñej el entrenador es sir alcorcon


----------



## fieraverde (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## alfator (3 Feb 2022)

Con dos cojones, así se ganan los partidos, no hay estadio como San Mamés


----------



## Chichimango (3 Feb 2022)

Migas y Moscas dijo:


> Pero si no tiene para rotar.
> 
> Jovic es malísimo, Gareth bale hace años que perdió el interés en el fútbol.
> 
> ...



Camavinga y Valverde son aprovechables... y les da 20 minutos por partido como mucho. 

Jovic hoy hubiese hecho bastante más que Asensio. 

Bale tiene más clase todavía que todo el Athletic de Bilbao.

Y así con todo. Es un tío que confía en 12 futbolistas y a los demás que los follen. Él mismo los desactiva. Y a los titulares los revienta: Modric, Casemiro, Kroos... van a llegar a marzo-abril con muletas. Ya se les nota la fatiga, joder, y estamos a principios de febrero...

Repito, ahora mismo incluso la Liga la veo jodida, con el Sevilla a cuatro puntos... Ojalá me equivoque.


----------



## Fiodor (3 Feb 2022)

La actitud del Madrid ha sido penosa. Entre los jugadores cansados por la selección y los que están fuera de nivel, el resultado no puede sorprender... Otro año que se tira la Copa, ya ni sorprende...


----------



## Edge2 (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## Migas y Moscas (3 Feb 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Gareth Bale el año pasado género más goles que Isco asensio hazard y rodrygo juntos



Sí, pero no en el madrid.

Os tiene asco, le dais asco, solo quiere vuestro dinero y reírse del club.

Tiene cojones que defiendas a semejante escoria.


----------



## Roedr (3 Feb 2022)

Si Carletto sigue fiel a su línea, me temo que nos queda lo peor por ver. 

Aparte de Carletto&Casemiro no sé a quién echar la culpa. En fin, como alguno dice más arriba nos servirá para descansar porque falta nos hace.


----------



## artemis (3 Feb 2022)

Lo de gordisco es grosero


----------



## fred (3 Feb 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Ñej el entrenador es sir alcorcon



Ya pero es que las alternativas son los bukaneros,marcelino y bordalas,vaya panorama.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (3 Feb 2022)

Pues he estado liado en el curro y con reuniones y no he podido ver mas que veinte minutos al inicio del partido y el ultimo cuarto de hora. Y ya me alegro porque de haber visto el partido entero estaria de una mala hostia impresionante, 

Pues nada, enhorabuena a los dde la gabarrita y a muerte con el Betis. 

Conclusiones (habiendo visto media hora de partido...)
1. Casemiro es VENTA. Ahi lo dejo. Que nos den 50 o 60 kilos y nos traemos a alguien que se pase corriendo 90 minutos. 
2. Carletto me cae de puta madre, uno de noi y lo que quieras...pero como perdamos la Liga porque los Kroos, Modric, Vinicius y Benzema ya no pueden ni con los huevos en febrero vamos a tener que tomar decisiones muy drasticas con este tio. 

Hala Madrid y Musho Beti


----------



## alfator (3 Feb 2022)

No hay en España ningún estadio ni afición que se aproxime al de San Mamés, pelos de punta…


----------



## fieraverde (3 Feb 2022)

Doblete del betis este año.


----------



## Chispeante (3 Feb 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Camavinga y Valverde son aprovechables... y les da 20 minutos por partido como mucho.
> 
> Jovic hoy hubiese hecho bastante más que Asensio.
> 
> ...



Y luego el malo era Zidane que no daba oportunidades a los jóvenes...Siempre he tenido la sospecha de que si Hazard o Bale hubieran estado medio bien Vinicius estaría chupando banquillo como un lactante.


----------



## euromelon (3 Feb 2022)

Migas y Moscas dijo:


> Sí, pero no en el madrid.
> 
> Os tiene asco, le dais asco, solo quiere vuestro dinero y reírse del club.
> 
> Tiene cojones que defiendas a semejante escoria.



Escoria es la puta de tu madre


----------



## El Juani (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## euromelon (3 Feb 2022)

@Migas y Moscas bloqueado hoy no voy a ver a su puta madre mañana se queda sin comer


----------



## euromelon (3 Feb 2022)

fred dijo:


> Ya pero es que las alternativas son los bukaneros,marcelino y bordalas,vaya panorama.



A la altura de la mierda de rey que hay en españa


----------



## Roedr (3 Feb 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Y luego el malo era Zidane que no daba oportunidades a los jóvenes...S*iempre he tenido la sospecha de que si Hazard o Bale hubieran estado medio bien Vinicius estaría chupando banquillo como un lactante.*



No te quepa la menor duda. De hecho, así empezó la liga con Vini en el banco y Panzard de titular.


----------



## HDR (3 Feb 2022)

Ausencio e Isco. Poco más que decir. Es como jugar con 9.

Espero que se quede en esto, en ponerlos en los partidos mierda, y no en eliminatorias de Champions ni nada de eso...


----------



## Manero (3 Feb 2022)

Triplete decían jajajaj.

Y cuantos tripletes lleva el Madrid en toda su historia? *0*


----------



## HDR (3 Feb 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 930920
> 
> 
> Triplete decían jajajaj.
> ...



Undécima, Duocécima y Decimotercera.


----------



## artemis (3 Feb 2022)

No pasa nada en la vuelta, un 2-0 y a semis.... Ohhh whait


----------



## euromelon (3 Feb 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Ausencio e Isco. Poco más que decir. Es como jugar con 9.
> 
> Espero que se quede en esto, en ponerlos en los partidos mierda, y no en eliminatorias de Champions ni nada de eso...



Te olvidas de patapalo vater


----------



## HDR (4 Feb 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Te olvidas de patapalo vater



Por lo menos se mueve y lo intenta. Los otros...


----------



## xilebo (4 Feb 2022)

*Colchoneros, culés y madridistas ahora mismo*


----------



## euromelon (4 Feb 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Por lo menos se mueve y lo intenta. Los otros...



Corrw inútilmente hace centros mierdosos


----------



## Migas y Moscas (4 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 930909



El mejor fútbol que le vi al Madrit fue con ese señor y robándole lo dejaron sin xempions.

El fútbol es muy injusto hamijos.


----------



## pepetemete (4 Feb 2022)

Lo siento, llevan años dando pena , solo con algún destello... pero no solo el RM, sino muchos más equivpos.


----------



## xilebo (4 Feb 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 930920
> 
> 
> Triplete decían jajajaj.
> ...



Los periodicos en cuanto empieza si el triplete nacional o triple corona, empiezan a gafar a los equipos


----------



## vayaquesi (4 Feb 2022)

El Barça es un desastre, han sido eliminados por el Bilbao (a partido único en su campo), y solo les queda la derroición, bla bla bla....
Oh wait!


----------



## Manero (4 Feb 2022)

Aún sigue la campaña de Nacho Selección?


----------



## euromelon (4 Feb 2022)

.⁝. dijo:


> Los MauMaudridistas necesitan hormonarse. Fardar de tanto botijo durante décadas ya está muy visto.



Otro subnormal ignorado


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Feb 2022)

Ancelotti tiene que espabilar, la prensa de Madrid tan pronto te pone en los altares, como te echa. 

Tiene que hacer antes los cambios y rotar mas. Si has hecho un mal planteamiento, no pasa nada, no es su culpa, un jugador puede no rendir lo que se espera de él, pero si eso pasa, no es ningun problema cambiarlo en el minuto 20, pero como en estos equipos pesa mas un jugador que el propio entrenador, pasa esto, que en el Madrid solo funcionan Zidanes y Ancelottis, entrenadores sometidos a los jugadores.

Ancelotti tenia que haber cambiado a Asensio en el minuto 20 y haber sacado a Jovic o Mariano, aunque sean unos paquetes, son delanteros, cosa que no es Asensio, ya ha jugado alguna vez asi Ancelotti, sin delanteros, y el Madrid no juega a nada, no hay nadie que remate.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Feb 2022)

En el Bayern calaron rápido a Ancelotti y por eso le dieron boleto,este año se conoce que era el único con pedigree disponible y Floren paso de líos poniendo a un desconocido o sin experiencia...

Yo creo que en muchos equipos de 2B te puedes encontrar tíos más motivados que saben lo mismo o más (not rocket science),sin nombre claro.


----------



## tururut12 (4 Feb 2022)

Pues dentro de un mes solo puede quedar La Liga. El equipo no está fino. Se han perdido demasiados balones en defensa por tratar de sacar el balón jugando al toque. No hace falta y menos en los minutos finales.


----------



## euromelon (4 Feb 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> Pues dentro de un mes solo puede quedar La Liga. El equipo no está fino. Se han perdido demasiados balones en defensa por tratar de sacar el balón jugando al toque. No hace falta y menos en los minutos finales.



Bale titular contra el psg y meto 100.000€ a qué pasa el Madrid


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Feb 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Bale titular contra el psg y meto 100.000€ a qué pasa el Madrid



Pues Bale tiene mucho mas gol que Asensio o Rodrigo. Otra cosa es que el pavo juegue con una desgana que ni Messi en el PSG.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo creo que en muchos equipos de 2B te puedes encontrar tíos más motivados que saben lo mismo o más (not rocket science),sin nombre claro.



En la élite de la élite un 50% del trabajo del entrenador es gestionar egos, que te compren lo que vendes. A un entrenador medio (y no te digo ya de 2B) el vestuario de un club como el Madrid se lo come más crudo que un barco de sushi. Y si no que se lo pregunten a Koeman, que es un entrenador con cierta trayectoria y encima exfutbolista de élite. Ahí Ancelotti todavía es top.

En el otro 50% Ancelotti es medio nulo, pero mira, más vale 50% conocido que 50% por conocer.


----------



## HArtS (4 Feb 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> No se cortan, se ven bien ?



En mi caso no se cortan y se ven bien, pero también tengo muy buena conexión (quizá eso influya).


----------



## euromelon (4 Feb 2022)

Los números de ausensio son de jugador de Europa league y si no tenemos en cuenta el partido contra el Mallorca ni eso jugador de media tbla


----------



## euromelon (4 Feb 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Pues Bale tiene mucho mas gol que Asensio o Rodrigo. Otra cosa es que el pavo juegue con una desgana que ni Messi en el PSG.



Desgana? Para saber si juega con desgana habría que ponerlo


----------



## ravenare (4 Feb 2022)

No juega desde agosto pero habría que poner a Bale jajajaja puto cuentamoneditas. No se si me da más asco este subnormal o el obeso de su mascota.


----------



## Chichimango (4 Feb 2022)

Ancelotti está haciendo lo mismo que hizo en su primera etapa, solo que entonces tuvo la fortuna de encontrarse a un equipo ascendente y bregado, listo ya para empezar a ganar champions (habían jugado tres semis seguidas con Mou, compitiendo hasta el final).

Ahora es distinto, se ha encontrado un equipo en transición, a la espera de Mbappé y quien sabe si de Halland. Los jugadores clave, exceptuando a Vinicius, tienen todos más de treinta tacos, no les puedes reventar de esa manera.

Porque ya no es caer eliminados de copa (competición que al 90% de los madridistas se la suda) es que los futbolistas están dando síntomas claros de fatiga. El síntoma más evidente es que no juegan un carajo, ayer les costaba dar tres pases seguidos, nunca habíamos visto fallar tanto a los tres del centro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Feb 2022)

Ayer tenía que jugar bale por varios motivos, de los suplentes es el único que mantiene la forma, al contrataque es el futbolista más rápido del planeta aún y el partido de ayer es lo que pedía.

Camavinga no es centrocampista defensivo, hay el chaval no sabe jugar y ha demostrado que puede entrar como titular en los partidos.

Ausencio y váter en la misma banda es una mala comedia.
El váter que se piensa que es butrageño el hijo de puta y se va al ataque para hacer algo parecido a una bicicleta con Modric haciéndole las coberturas a sus cagadas.
El ausencio que sería un jugador clave en el Barcelona por su facilidad para recibir balones en posición de ataque y volver a retrasarlos.

Lo de Isco y hazard sebosos es de traca macho, con la pasta que ganan los hijos de puta, no hablamos del principio de temporada, hablamos de mitad de temporada y ayer Isco no podía ni correr.


Eso le pasa al Madrid por ceder al "víbora" , ahora sería un jugador clave...


----------



## panaderia (4 Feb 2022)

era mejor geremi o salgado?


----------



## Señor Moscoso (4 Feb 2022)

Este año se puede ganar la liga y por incomparecencia del resto solo si el amego y o rei vini mantienen más o menos su estado de forma. 

De la 14 salvo trolleo épico nos olvidamos este año.

Solo Pintus nos puede dar el único título que podemos ganar además de la supercopa que es la liga.


----------



## tururut12 (4 Feb 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Ancelotti está haciendo lo mismo que hizo en su primera etapa, solo que entonces tuvo la fortuna de encontrarse a un equipo ascendente y bregado, listo ya para empezar a ganar champions (habían jugado tres semis seguidas con Mou, compitiendo hasta el final).
> 
> Ahora es distinto, se ha encontrado un equipo en transición, a la espera de Mbappé y quien sabe si de Halland. Los jugadores clave, exceptuando a Vinicius, tienen todos más de treinta tacos, no les puedes reventar de esa manera.
> 
> Porque ya no es caer eliminados de copa (competición que al 90% de los madridistas se la suda) es que los futbolistas están dando síntomas claros de fatiga. El síntoma más evidente es que no juegan un carajo, ayer les costaba dar tres pases seguidos, nunca habíamos visto fallar tanto a los tres del centro.



Tampoco es lógico alinear a jugadores cansados tras jugar con su selección y después de la paliza del viaje.


----------



## seven up (4 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> En el Bayern calaron rápido a Ancelotti y por eso le dieron boleto,este año se conoce que era el único con pedigree disponible y Floren paso de líos poniendo a un desconocido o sin experiencia...
> 
> Yo creo que en muchos equipos de 2B te puedes encontrar tíos más motivados que saben lo mismo o más (not rocket science),sin nombre claro.



¿Solo en el Bayern lo calaron rápido?, ¿y en el Nápoles?, ¿y en el Everton?. Cagelotti excepto en el Milán, lo normal es que entrene una temporada, máximo dos. No entenderé nunca como han repetido con este señor después de como la cagó en la 2014-15, si no es por este tio, el Madrid no tendría tres champions seguidas, tendría cinco.


----------



## seven up (4 Feb 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> Tampoco es lógico alinear a jugadores cansados tras jugar con su selección y después de la paliza del viaje.



Modric y Kross no tuvieron ninguna paliza de viaje. Lo que no es normal es sacar a Isco y hacer solo dos putos cambios en todo el partido sabiendo que Vini, Case y Modric estaban fundidos y el resto del equipo no jugaba a nada.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (4 Feb 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> discrepo: ni eso, nos falta un tio como el Tato Abadia en el centro del campo para parecer el Logroñes.... eso si que seria paquismo del siglo xx






Pues tenía ofertas el tío.

Jugó en el *PATETI*?

En el Madric también los habéis tenido así, pero en versión moderna HE-MAN:




El FAR$A también los ha tenido feos:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Feb 2022)

Pero que cojones pasa aquí???
Nadie va a decir lo que a pasado con la víbora??
Macho que el levante nos lo ha quitado!!!


----------



## Edu.R (4 Feb 2022)

Igual peco de optimista, pero las semanas "pre-Champions" siempre han sido bastante malas para nosotros. Y si encima viene post-parón, ya ni te cuento.

Ayer es que encima era el cóctel perfecto para que pareciéramos peor de lo que somos: Parón, partido pre-Champions, medio equipo titular no a tope o directamente fuera, en Bilbao, en una competición que no nos gusta y el rival adora... y 1-0 en el 89'. Es más, que fueron los últimos minutos cuando hicimos algo.

Si con el Villarreal y el PSG veo que no estamos, entonces activo la alarma. Mientras tanto, aunque es evidente que no es lo de noviembre, tampoco es el fin del mundo. 

De momento ganemos al Granada, es lo único que podemos hacer.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Igual peco de optimista, pero las semanas "pre-Champions" siempre han sido bastante malas para nosotros. Y si encima viene post-parón, ya ni te cuento.
> 
> Ayer es que encima era el cóctel perfecto para que pareciéramos peor de lo que somos: Parón, partido pre-Champions, medio equipo titular no a tope o directamente fuera, en Bilbao, en una competición que no nos gusta y el rival adora... y 1-0 en el 89'. Es más, que fueron los últimos minutos cuando hicimos algo.
> 
> ...



al final el estado de animo en muchas ocasiones es casi mas importante que el fisico. yo creo que si el Madrid saca adelante el partido ante el granada y por lo que sea, el sevilla se deja puntos, lo de ayer se queda en nada, que por otro lado, me pareceria logico.


----------



## JimTonic (4 Feb 2022)

ni sabia que estaba jugando ayer el madrid, y me despierto hoy con una grata sorpresa de que le han eliminado


a mi no me podeis acusar de nada de que desprecio la competicion una vez que hemos perdido, yo no queria ni jugar la copa del rey ni la supercopa asi que me alegro que nos hayan eliminado


----------



## artemis (4 Feb 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> ni sabia que estaba jugando ayer el madrid, y me despierto hoy con una grata sorpresa de que le han eliminado
> 
> 
> a mi no me podeis acusar de nada de que desprecio la competicion una vez que hemos perdido, yo no queria ni jugar la copa del rey ni la supercopa asi que me alegro que nos hayan eliminado




Debe ser que ligastes y tuviste compañía anoche, te ha tratado bien? no ha sido brusco? se puso protección? te carraspea la garganta? no te preocupes, a tu madris tambien le encularon anoche, pero no fue el negro esta vez


----------



## JimTonic (4 Feb 2022)

alfator dijo:


> No hay en España ningún estadio ni afición que se aproxime al de San Mamés, pelos de punta…



gracias a dios, en el resto se respetan los derechos humanos y no se adoran a terroristas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Feb 2022)

Joder no conocías a la víbora?, Le trajimos de Brasil cuando empezó a despuntar en el sao Paulo, el chaval era un no parar de skills, además solo nos costó 30 millones de euros.


----------



## artemis (4 Feb 2022)

Aprende a escribir, que no se te entiende, Yoda..


----------



## Edu.R (4 Feb 2022)

En el Real Madrid vales tanto como lo hecho en el último partido, con honrosas excepciones de gente muy querida (Como Modric o Vinicius, por ejemplo).

Esa es nuestra realidad y nuestra montaña rusa de emociones.


----------



## artemis (4 Feb 2022)

Claro claro, después de editar jajajajajaja, puto analfabeto


----------



## Edu.R (4 Feb 2022)

Ganar 4 veces seguidas a un equipo es muy difícil, y si encima juega bien y es competente, ya ni te cuento. Digamos que hemos perdido la vez que el partido tenía menos "valor" y nos hemos llevado la Supercopa y 6 pts en Liga.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero que cojones pasa aquí???
> Nadie va a decir lo que a pasado con la víbora??
> Macho que el levante nos lo ha quitado!!!



esos pelos no son muy aerodinámicos no? y como corra viendo en contra ya ni te cuento


----------



## artemis (4 Feb 2022)

Así a bote pronto, detrás de un punto debes dejar un espacio, haces una pregunta, ¿Quieres un pañuelo? no has puesto los signos de interrogación en ningún momento

ANALFABETO das perfectamente el perfil del madridista medio, y encima eres un rojo comunista


----------



## Gorrión (4 Feb 2022)

¿Todavía está vivo el gordo pancetas valenciano del patético?


----------



## Xequinfumfa (4 Feb 2022)

Estos tres partidos van a ser claves: Granada, Villarreal y PSG. 
Si se ganan los tres, pelillos a la mar y Carletto es cojonudo. 
Pero como no se ganen yo ya me voy a empezar a poner nerviosito.


----------



## petro6 (4 Feb 2022)

La Copa del Rey a un equipo cómo el Madrid lo único que hace es complicarle la Chempions. Desde que tengo uso de razón, he visto ganar mas Copas de Europa que del Rey. Que recuerde a bote pronto la del 93, la de Moroño, y la del pollazo de Bale a Bartra.


----------



## el ruinas II (4 Feb 2022)

es que lo de la copa es de traca, las pasamos putas para eliminar al alcoyano, putisimas para eliminar al elche y luego nos elimina el bilbao en un partido de mierda, para esta basura hemos cargado con tres partidos extra al los unicos 11 que utiliza el gilipollas de carletto. Ahora a rezar para que aguanten lo suficiente para ver si ganamos la liga. La verdad es que cada vez tiene menos alicientes seguir al madrid, siempre aguantando al caramierda de asensio y al botijo de isco mientras media plantilla se rasca los cojones.


----------



## DRIDMA (4 Feb 2022)

Una pena lo de ayer, pocas ocasiones teníamos más claras para hacer un triplete nacional. Sólo espero que Ancelotti vea de una puta vez que que el centro del campo no puede ser siempre el mismo.


----------



## DRIDMA (4 Feb 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> es que lo de la copa es de traca, las pasamos putas para eliminar al alcoyano, putisimas para eliminar al elche y luego nos elimina el bilbao en un partido de mierda, para esta basura hemos cargado con tres partidos extra al los unicos 11 que utiliza el gilipollas de carletto. Ahora a rezar para que aguanten lo suficiente para ver si ganamos la liga. La verdad es que cada vez tiene menos alicientes seguir al madrid, siempre aguantando al caramierda de asensio y al botijo de isco mientras media plantilla se rasca los cojones.



Cierto, otro partido que se le dan galones a Asensio y se caga en las bragas.


----------



## euromelon (4 Feb 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Cierto, otro partido que se le dan galones a Asensio y se caga en las bragas.



El PSG es una banda pero como juegue la doble mierda ausensio y vater...


----------



## artemis (4 Feb 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> El PSG es una banda pero como juegue la doble mierda ausensio y vater...



¿Alguien aún defiende a Ausencio? Que ni jugara Bale y si Ausencio era dar mucha ventaja al Bilbao


----------



## arriondas (4 Feb 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> El PSG es una banda pero como juegue la doble mierda ausensio y vater...



Es PSG es una casa de putas que no se sabe ni a lo que juega y donde cada uno hace la guerra por su cuenta... pero tiene pegada, con Messi, Mbappe, y Neymar. Entre otros.

La antítesis de un Bayern, un Liverpool o un Chelsea, que son equipos bien trabajados. Aún así es peligroso. Si tienen el día, os pueden tranquilamente mandar para casa. Y si Carletto da minutos a Lucas Vater, Culopollo Isco o Ausencio pues peor aún.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (4 Feb 2022)

alfator dijo:


> No hay en España ningún estadio ni afición que se aproxime al de San Mamés, pelos de punta…



Es verdad que los botellazos en las lunas del autocar no lo hace nadie salvo ellos.


----------



## euromelon (4 Feb 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es PSG es una casa de putas que no se sabe ni a lo que juega y donde cada uno hace la guerra por su cuenta... pero tiene pegada, con Messi, Mbappe, y Neymar. Entre otros.
> 
> La antítesis de un Bayern, un Liverpool o un Chelsea, que son equipos bien trabajados. Aún así es peligroso. Si tienen el día, os pueden tranquilamente mandar para casa. Y si Carletto da minutos a Lucas Vater, Culopollo Isco o Ausencio pues peor aún.



Messi lleva 1 gol y 6 asistencias en casi 900 minutos en una liga de granjeros


----------



## arriondas (4 Feb 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Messi lleva 1 gol y 6 asistencias en casi 900 minutos en una liga de granjeros



Sí, lo sé. Unas cifras ridículas.... hasta que le de por hacer un buen partido, como al fiestero de Neymar. Y ya sabes cómo es la Champions.


----------



## arriondas (4 Feb 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Es verdad que los botellazos en las lunas del autocar no lo hace nadie salvo ellos.



En El Molinón también... Los Ultra Boys en más de una ocasión han tirado piedras o botellas al bus del Madrid.


----------



## six six six the number.. (4 Feb 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Es verdad que los botellazos en las lunas del autocar no lo hace nadie salvo ellos.



Los que han tirado los objetos al autobús son gentuza que de ninguna manera representan a la afición del Athletic, que es otra cosa muy diferente. De San Mamés han salido muchos jugadores del R. Madrid aplaudidos, el último el propio Benzama en liga.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Feb 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> esos pelos no son muy aerodinámicos no? y como corra viendo en contra ya ni te cuento


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (4 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ayer tenía que jugar bale por varios motivos, de los suplentes es el único que mantiene la forma, al contrataque es el futbolista más rápido del planeta aún y el partido de ayer es lo que pedía.
> 
> Camavinga no es centrocampista defensivo, hay el chaval no sabe jugar y ha demostrado que puede entrar como titular en los partidos.
> 
> ...



Oh siiii. Bale titulaaaaaaaaaaaaar.

El revulsivoooooo. El factor chorprechaaaaaaa, los gabachos no saben que se les viene encimaaaa el espiritu de Amaviscaaaa.

El Carl Lewis de Cardiffff. Jactrick en el Parc dus Princes y que se vaya el jeque a rezar de cara a Cuencaaaaaa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Feb 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Oh siiii. Bale titulaaaaaaaaaaaaar.
> 
> El revulsivoooooo. El factor chorprechaaaaaaa, los gabachos no saben que se les viene encimaaaa el espiritu de Amaviscaaaa.
> 
> El Carl Lewis de Cardiffff. Jactrick en el Parc dus Princes y que se vaya el jeque a rezar de cara a Cuencaaaaaa.




Sipp y ya veo ya...la experiencia seguro que nos dice que mejor sacar a los sebosos y ausencio que con esos ganamos seguros y no con bale...
Donde va a parar, nada nada, mejor los sebosos y jovic.


----------



## xilebo (4 Feb 2022)

*Ya le pasó en su anterior etapa*


----------



## seven up (4 Feb 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> El PSG es una banda pero como juegue la doble mierda ausensio y vater...



Ayer el problema no fue ni Váter ni Ausencio, fue Cagalotti. Cuando sacó al Asco me dió el bajón, se necesitaba físico por que nos estaban comíendo vivos y nos saca a la albóndiga rebozada que no defiende y ataca a para atrás (y no fue su peor partido), era la noche de Valverde y Camavinga. En el fútbol de hoy no puedes tirar con los mismos 11 toda la temporada sin cambios. Te puedes equivocar en el planteamiento del partido pero un entrenador competente con 5 cambios puede cambiar el rumbo del partido sobre todo si tienes el mejor banquillo de la Liga española.


No tengo ninguna fe en Cagalotti, lo único que ha hecho ha sido dar confianza a Vinicius pero sigue con sus viejos tics y ahora es muy viejo para cambiar planteamientos, lógico nunca fue un gran estratega. Lo de Asco me recordó a lo de Topor, se ve que le va la marcha. La Champions la veo muy lejos, como he dicho anteriormente me conformo con la Liga y espero que Cagalotti no la joda.


----------



## Roedr (4 Feb 2022)

Como Zinadista Premium del hilo sino comento esto reviento:

Si caemos con el PSG en octavos y ganamos una liga en la que no hay rivales de verdad, esta temporada será realmente mejor que la anterior?


----------



## Roedr (4 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Ya le pasó en su anterior etapa*



Casi que en cada puñetera rueda de prensa se lo han dicho los periodistas... y no ha aprendido nada.


----------



## Roedr (4 Feb 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Ayer el problema no fue ni Váter ni Ausencio, fue Cagalotti. Cuando sacó al Asco me dió el bajón, se necesitaba físico por que nos estaban comíendo vivos y nos saca a la albóndiga rebozada que no defiende y ataca a para atrás (y no fue su peor partido), era la noche de Valverde y Camavinga. En el fútbol de hoy no puedes tirar con los mismos 11 toda la temporada sin cambios. Te puedes equivocar en el planteamiento del partido pero un entrenador competente con 5 cambios puede cambiar el rumbo del partido sobre todo si tienes el mejor banquillo de la Liga española.
> 
> 
> No tengo ninguna fe en Cagalotti, lo único que ha hecho ha sido dar confianza a Vinicius pero sigue con sus viejos tics y ahora es muy viejo para cambiar planteamientos, lógico nunca fue un gran estratega. Lo de Asco me recordó a lo de Topor, se ve que le va la marcha. La Champions la veo muy lejos, como he dicho anteriormente me conformo con la Liga y espero que Cagalotti no la joda.



Sí, no sacar a Cama y/o Valverde fue de traca, como sacar a Vini reventado. ¿Pero no tiene decenas de ayudantes para hacerle ver lo que ve todo el mundo?.


----------



## Roedr (4 Feb 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Es verdad que los botellazos en las lunas del autocar no lo hace nadie salvo ellos.



Todavía hay gilipollas que tras mil asesinatos no se enteran qué es el Bilbao y le ríen las gracias a su afición.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (4 Feb 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Como Zinadista Premium del hilo sino comento esto reviento:
> 
> Si caemos con el PSG en octavos y ganamos una liga en la que no hay rivales de verdad, esta temporada será realmente mejor que la anterior?



Dentro de diez años se vería que en la temporada 2021-22 hubo un título y en la 2020-2021 ninguno.

La liga que ganamos con Zidane fue una mierda y se jugó un fútbol de pena. Yo casi nunca veía los partidos. Pero a la larga eso da igual.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (4 Feb 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Todavía hay gilipollas que tras mil asesinatos no se enteran qué es el Bilbao y le ríen las gracias a su afición.



"La señorial afición de San Mamés" 
"La catedral"

Y en los años 1980 aún les daban más coba.


----------



## Roedr (4 Feb 2022)

Siguiendo con el simpático y elegante Carletto. ¿A qué entrenador deberíamos poner la próxima temporada?.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (4 Feb 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Siguiendo con el simpático y elegante Carletto. ¿A qué entrenador deberíamos poner la próxima temporada?.



Suena Míchel.


----------



## seven up (4 Feb 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Dentro de diez años se vería que en la temporada 2021-22 hubo un título y en la 2020-2021 ninguno.
> 
> La liga que ganamos con Zidane fue una mierda y se jugó un fútbol de pena. Yo casi nunca veía los partidos. Pero a la larga eso da igual.



Esa Liga, ¿la ganamos nosotros o la perdió el Barça y Nobita?.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (4 Feb 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Esa Liga, ¿la ganamos nosotros o la perdió el Barça y Nobita?.



Yo qué sé. Te juro que no recuerdo ningún partido. Y tengo una memoria fabulosa.


----------



## seven up (4 Feb 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Yo qué sé. Te juro que no recuerdo ningún partido. Y tengo una memoria fabulosa.



No extraña, fue una Liga rara de narices con el inicio de la pandemia, la paralización de la competición y a pesar del confinamiento y de los estadios cerrados fue un fracaso para las plataformas que lo emitían.


----------



## seven up (4 Feb 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Siguiendo con el simpático y elegante Carletto. ¿A qué entrenador deberíamos poner la próxima temporada?.



Saliendonos de los imposibles como Klopp, de los nacionales a mi Marcelino me gusta, suele mejorar el rendimiento de los equipos por los que pasa. De los internacionales Pochettino siempre me ha gustado, veremos como lo hace con el PSG, será la verdadera vara para medirlo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (4 Feb 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Saliendonos de los imposibles como Klopp, de los nacionales a mi Marcelino me gusta, suele mejorar el rendimiento de los equipos por los que pasa. De los internacionales Pochettino siempre me ha gustado, veremos como lo hace con el PSG, será la verdadera vara para medirlo.



Nunca se sabe lo que puede pasar pero la estrategia de fichajes del PSG atufa a leguas y no creo que un entrenador pueda enderezarla. 

Luego igual me equivoco y Ramos mete un gol en el minuto 93 de la final, pero...


----------



## fred (4 Feb 2022)

Viendo los resumenes de la Concacaf me he encontrado con este golazo de Canadá,hasta que no lo repiten no se aprecia la belleza del tanto.


----------



## seven up (4 Feb 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Nunca se sabe lo que puede pasar pero la estrategia de fichajes del PSG atufa a leguas y no creo que un entrenador pueda enderezarla.
> 
> Luego igual me equivoco y Ramos mete un gol en el minuto 93 de la final, pero...



Por eso digo que será la verdadera vara para medirlo, si es capaz de sacarle el jugo a tanto figura y a tanto ego será el entrenador perfecto para un equipo top como es el Madrid. Sobre todo si viene Mbappé el año que viene con Vini, Benzema, Ausencio, Rodrigo y Panzard puede ser un vestuario complicado.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (4 Feb 2022)

fred dijo:


> Viendo los resumenes de la Concacaf me he encontrado con este golazo de Canadá,hasta que no lo repiten no se aprecia la belleza del tanto.



Nos podíamos tirar mil años discutiendo si era fuera de juego. Es un caso imposible.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (4 Feb 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Por eso digo que será la verdadera vara para medirlo, si es capaz de sacarle el jugo a tanto figura y a tanto ego será el entrenador perfecto para un equipo top como es el Madrid. Sobre todo si viene Mbappé el año que viene con Vini, Benzema, Ausencio, Rodrigo y Panzard puede ser un vestuario complicado.



El problema no es tanto ego. Es tanto viejo.


----------



## seven up (5 Feb 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El problema no es tanto ego. Es tanto viejo.



También, también. Tampoco los nuestros son precisamente unos yogurinos, más bien son unos quesos curados.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Feb 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Esa Liga, ¿la ganamos nosotros o la perdió el Barça y Nobita?.



Empezamos muy bien y después caída libre hasta que se paró por el COVID (de esto me acuerdo perfectamente porque nos dejamos el liderato creo que contra el Betis justo antes de la suspensión, si se hubiese dado por finalizada como en Francia hubiésemos perdido la liga).

Volvimos del COVID frescos como una lechuga y ganamos creo que 10 partidos seguidos, con muchos 1-0s gorrinísimos. Como al integrista islámico, me daba una pereza infinita ver al Madrid en esa época, aunque en defensa de ZZ hay que decir que al corto plazo era con mucha diferencia la forma más eficiente de hacer jugar al equipo, a costa de jodernos el largo plazo, claro.

Para mí siempre habrá un asterisco en el pie de página de ese título. La falta de público creo que influyó mucho, sobre todo porque al Madrid se le echa muchísimo encima el público en el 100% de los partidos fuera, con público no ganamos 10 seguidos ni de Blas.

Por cierto, si a Ancelotti le das 27 jornadas, una pausa de 3 meses, y luego las otras 11, gana la liga con 100 puntos todos los años.


----------



## euromelon (5 Feb 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Ayer el problema no fue ni Váter ni Ausencio, fue Cagalotti. Cuando sacó al Asco me dió el bajón, se necesitaba físico por que nos estaban comíendo vivos y nos saca a la albóndiga rebozada que no defiende y ataca a para atrás (y no fue su peor partido), era la noche de Valverde y Camavinga. En el fútbol de hoy no puedes tirar con los mismos 11 toda la temporada sin cambios. Te puedes equivocar en el planteamiento del partido pero un entrenador competente con 5 cambios puede cambiar el rumbo del partido sobre todo si tienes el mejor banquillo de la Liga española.
> 
> 
> No tengo ninguna fe en Cagalotti, lo único que ha hecho ha sido dar confianza a Vinicius pero sigue con sus viejos tics y ahora es muy viejo para cambiar planteamientos, lógico nunca fue un gran estratega. Lo de Asco me recordó a lo de Topor, se ve que le va la marcha. La Champions la veo muy lejos, como he dicho anteriormente me conformo con la Liga y espero que Cagalotti no la joda.



Contra el psg hay 0 posibilidades de que Isco tenga minutos


----------



## DRIDMA (5 Feb 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Contra el psg hay 0 posibilidades de que Isco tenga minutos



Y un 1% de pasar la eliminatoria.


----------



## euromelon (5 Feb 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Y un 1% de pasar la eliminatoria.



Con 

Courtois 

Carvajal militao alaba mendy 
No Isco no Isco no Isco 

Bale amego vini 

La pasamos y con diferenciq


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Feb 2022)

5000 EUROS POR CADA ROCIADA DE PUIGDEMONT EXCLUSIVAS OBIWANCHERNOBIL


Si camaradas, ya sabeis quien soy. PUIGDEMONT el ser vivo que cada rociada vale 5000 euros, el tal PUIGDEMONT debe llevar una buena vida no me cabe duda, todo el día le estarán intentando extraer las ROCIADAS, ahora bien, el dueño debe ser el pajilleros mayor del reino...pero imaginaos que por...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Harkkonen (5 Feb 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Siguiendo con el simpático y elegante Carletto. ¿A qué entrenador deberíamos poner la próxima temporada?.



Mou


----------



## cebollo (5 Feb 2022)

Se lo acabo de leer a Season. El palmares de la Copa del Generalisimo (1939-1976), que aparte del nombre, se jugaba la final en su presencia y Franco entregaba el trofeo, es:

1 Aleti de Bilbao 9 títulos de campeón. 
2 Barcelona 8.
3 Atlético de Madrid 6.
4 Real Madrid 5
5 Valencia 4


----------



## euromelon (5 Feb 2022)

Mañana juega bale 30min


----------



## arriondas (5 Feb 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Ayer el problema no fue ni Váter ni Ausencio, fue Cagalotti. Cuando sacó al Asco me dió el bajón, se necesitaba físico por que nos estaban comíendo vivos y nos saca a la albóndiga rebozada que no defiende y ataca a para atrás (y no fue su peor partido), era la noche de Valverde y Camavinga. En el fútbol de hoy no puedes tirar con los mismos 11 toda la temporada sin cambios. Te puedes equivocar en el planteamiento del partido pero un entrenador competente con 5 cambios puede cambiar el rumbo del partido sobre todo si tienes el mejor banquillo de la Liga española.
> 
> 
> No tengo ninguna fe en Cagalotti, lo único que ha hecho ha sido dar confianza a Vinicius pero sigue con sus viejos tics y ahora es muy viejo para cambiar planteamientos, lógico nunca fue un gran estratega. Lo de Asco me recordó a lo de Topor, se ve que le va la marcha. La Champions la veo muy lejos, como he dicho anteriormente me conformo con la Liga y espero que Cagalotti no la joda.



Carletto y su gran defecto: hacer pocas rotaciones. Y el Madrid no es clásico equipo del que puedes decir "sólo tienes once", tiene un banquillo de garantías. Pero entre que quema a los titulares y sigue sin confiar mucho en los suplentes... La temporada podría hacerse algo larga para el Madrid, a pesar de que la Liga la tiene casi encarrilada.


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Feb 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Carletto y su gran defecto: hacer pocas rotaciones. Y el Madrid no es clásico equipo del que puedes decir "sólo tienes once", tiene un banquillo de garantías. Pero entre que quema a los titulares y sigue sin confiar mucho en los suplentes... La temporada podría hacerse algo larga para el Madrid, a pesar de que la Liga la tiene casi encarrilada.



Eso sirve hasta que salen los suplentes, no se hace nada y vuelven las críticas, es la misma historia de siempre en este equipo, el de o esta mal o está peor.


----------



## xilebo (5 Feb 2022)

*Arabia cambió algo*

El *Madrid* se volvió humano tras la *Supercopa*: sufrió para eliminar al *Elche*, pinchó tres días después y lo eliminó el *Athletic*. Brotan dudas a semana y media del *PSG*.


----------



## manutartufo (5 Feb 2022)

El problema del Madrid creo yo que es , hazard, Bale,Isco,Asensio,Lucas váter y Rodrigo a día de hoy no tienen nivel para este equipo. Entonces te quedan los de siempre y los defensas, por eso no rota y por eso acaban todos reventados.


----------



## euromelon (5 Feb 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Carletto y su gran defecto: hacer pocas rotaciones. Y el Madrid no es clásico equipo del que puedes decir "sólo tienes once", tiene un banquillo de garantías. Pero entre que quema a los titulares y sigue sin confiar mucho en los suplentes... La temporada podría hacerse algo larga para el Madrid, a pesar de que la Liga la tiene casi encarrilada.



Y esta el Sevilla empezará a fallar si sigue pasando rondas en e league


----------



## arriondas (5 Feb 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Y esta el Sevilla empezará a fallar si sigue pasando rondas en e league



Eso no lo dudo, no creo que el Sevilla sea capaz de aguantar el ritmo. El Madrid está más fogueado en ese aspecto.


----------



## JimTonic (5 Feb 2022)

este dicen que tiene 18 años, y dos hipoteca, 4 hijos de tres divorcios tumultuosos, asi como que no se sentiria como jugando en ciertos paises de centroeuropa donde hace tiempo tuvo ciertos lios con la policia.


Sus gustos preferidos son los coches americcanos de los 70, los muscle car, de los cuales ya cuenta 3 en su garaje asi como el whiskey puro de malta de mas de 30 años aunque también repite que no le hace asco a un buen puro los domingos despues de comer, cuando la lluvia le respeta los dolores de rodillas


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Feb 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Mou



A Mou, reconociéndole la importancia que ha tenido en la historia reciente del Madrid y del fútbol europeo en general, le ha pasado el fútbol de largo. Un poco como a Benítez. Y si me apuras como a Ancelotti, que yo ya tengo muchas dudas de que ganemos algo este año viendo la carita que se nos está poniendo.

No es un insulto a Mou, ojo, le pasa a todo el mundo en todas las profesiones. Hasta Guardiola ya no es lo que era.


----------



## filets (5 Feb 2022)

Solari fue injustamente despedido

QUE VUELVA!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Feb 2022)

Tiene pinta de que los catalanes nos hacemos con el título de liga.


----------



## Migas y Moscas (5 Feb 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A Mou, reconociéndole la importancia que ha tenido en la historia reciente del Madrid y del fútbol europeo en general, le ha pasado el fútbol de largo. Un poco como a Benítez. Y si me apuras como a Ancelotti, que yo ya tengo muchas dudas de que ganemos algo este año viendo la carita que se nos está poniendo.
> 
> No es un insulto a Mou, ojo, le pasa a todo el mundo en todas las profesiones. Hasta Guardiola ya no es lo que era.



Benítez siempre fue MUY mediocre, aquel liverpool daba asco y sopor y el valencia exactamente igual.

A Mou el Madrid lo reventó, hizo el mejor fútbol de su carrera pero nunca más levantó cabeza.

Guardiola con el Manchester City sigue teniendo cifras espectaculares en la premier, que es la liga más difícil del mundo desde hace varios años. Eso sí, cada día es más imbécil.


----------



## petro6 (5 Feb 2022)

Florentino se ha planteado un objetivo a medio-largo plazo desde la última chempions y la marcha de Cristiano: No volverse loco a fichar a diestro y siniestro en un mercado sobreinflacionado e invertir hasta el último céntimo en el estadio. Si en ese espacio de tiempo caen un par de Ligas,perfecto, pero volver a hacer un equipo dominante lleva tiempo y money, y ahora mismo nos tenemos que conformar con eso hasta volver a cortar el bacalao. No preocuparse tanto, ostias, que sólo es cuestión de uno o dos años más de espera.


----------



## Shaktar (5 Feb 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Con
> 
> Courtois
> 
> ...



Pondrá a Asensio o Rodrygo antes que Bale.....


----------



## Linsecte2000 (5 Feb 2022)

Migas y Moscas dijo:


> Benítez siempre fue MUY mediocre, aquel liverpool daba asco y sopor y el valencia exactamente igual.
> 
> A Mou el Madrid lo reventó, hizo el mejor fútbol de su carrera pero nunca más levantó cabeza.
> 
> Guardiola con el Manchester City sigue teniendo cifras espectaculares en la premier, que es la liga más difícil del mundo desde hace varios años. Eso sí, cada día es más imbécil.



El Valencia del 2004 daba asco? Lávate la boca subnormal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Feb 2022)

_Necesitamos unos cuantos ejemplares de mamadou.


Mamadou defensivo, medio centro y atacante.

En total tres ejemplares.



. 


Tenemos que expandir la marca real madrid para que se asocie a los mamadous, el gran rey de Kenia N'kono olembe debería aparecer en el escudo.




_


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (5 Feb 2022)

Empata el Sevilla fallando un penalty en el descuento.

No hay razón para deschuparnos las pollas todavía, la liga va bien.


----------



## petro6 (5 Feb 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Empata el Sevilla fallando un penalty en el descuento.
> 
> No hay razón para deschuparnos las pollas todavía, la liga va bien.



Gafetegui es Dios..jajaja


----------



## MarloStanfield (5 Feb 2022)

El madrit no gana esta liga, y lo digo hoy q ha pinchado el Sevilla....el hundimiento fisico d los titulares de carletto va a dejar el del titanic en anécdota


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Feb 2022)

MarloStanfield dijo:


> El madrit no gana esta liga, y lo digo hoy q ha pinchado el Sevilla....el hundimiento fisico d los titulares de carletto va a dejar el del titanic en anécdota



el partido del osasuna es lo que llevo diciendo,,,la era de KLOPP del futbol estamos,,todo es PRESION PRESION PRESION, presion a la salida,presion en el medio campo presion hasta al puto recogepelotas... resultado 3 tiros a puerta en todo el partido


----------



## Edu.R (5 Feb 2022)

La Liga la ganamos en febrero/marzo o no la ganamos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Feb 2022)

martial ha descubierto que en la LIGA no te dejan correr los 100 metros lisos como en la premier


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Feb 2022)

recuerda que el osasuna es de los rocosos de la liga,,vease el0 a0 en el bernabeu


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Feb 2022)

Migas y Moscas dijo:


> Guardiola con el Manchester City sigue teniendo cifras espectaculares en la premier, que es la liga más difícil del mundo desde hace varios años. Eso sí, cada día es más imbécil.



Guardiola ha sido un genio, pero hace años que se está convirtiendo en una parodia de sí mismo. Es perfectamente capaz de poner a un lateral de medio, al medio que ha quitado de central, y al central que ha quitado en el puesto del lateral que ha puesto en el medio en el mismo partido. Y encima se supone que le aplaudamos semejante gilipollez.

Tiene dinero ilimitado y en cuanto llega el partido clave de Champions se cree más listo que nadie y hace una cagada legendaria tipo Laporte de lateral y Gundogan de delantero centro. Siempre tiene que demostrar que ve cosas que el común de los mortales es incapaz de percibir, porque vivimos en un plano existencial claramente inferior.

Lo dicho, una parodia.


----------



## Roedr (5 Feb 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Guardiola ha sido un genio, pero hace años que se está convirtiendo en una parodia de sí mismo. Es perfectamente capaz de poner a un lateral de medio, al medio que ha quitado de central, y al central que ha quitado en el puesto del lateral que ha puesto en el medio en el mismo partido. Y encima se supone que le aplaudamos semejante gilipollez.
> 
> Tiene dinero ilimitado y en cuanto llega el partido clave de Champions se cree más listo que nadie y hace una cagada legendaria tipo Laporte de lateral y Gundogan de delantero centro. Siempre tiene que demostrar que ve cosas que el común de los mortales es incapaz de percibir, porque vivimos en un plano existencial claramente inferior.
> 
> Lo dicho, una parodia.



Guardiola, jamás en su vida, ha competido en igualdad de condiciones con nadie. Lo de genio en un deporte en el que está todo inventado debe ser otro de los adjetivos gratuitos con que lo agasajan a diario en los medios.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Feb 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Florentino se ha planteado un objetivo a medio-largo plazo desde la última chempions y la marcha de Cristiano: No volverse loco a fichar a diestro y siniestro en un mercado sobreinflacionado e invertir hasta el último céntimo en el estadio. Si en ese espacio de tiempo caen un par de Ligas,perfecto, pero volver a hacer un equipo dominante lleva tiempo y money, y ahora mismo nos tenemos que conformar con eso hasta volver a cortar el bacalao. No preocuparse tanto, ostias, que sólo es cuestión de uno o dos años más de espera.



Floren tenía un objetivo muy claro: el estadio. Sabe que es necesario para que el Madrí pueda seguir compitiendo en el nuevo fútbol. Y sabe que no puede competir con los jeques con dinero, a menos que un jugador quiera venir al Madrí y a coste casi cero. De ahí lo de fichar jóvenes y buscar jugadores a coste cero.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Feb 2022)

Migas y Moscas dijo:


> Benítez siempre fue MUY mediocre, aquel liverpool daba asco y sopor y el valencia exactamente igual.
> 
> A Mou el Madrid lo reventó, hizo el mejor fútbol de su carrera pero nunca más levantó cabeza.
> 
> Guardiola con el Manchester City sigue teniendo cifras espectaculares en la premier, que es la liga más difícil del mundo desde hace varios años. Eso sí, cada día es más imbécil.



Nos puede gustar más o menos Benítez, pero el Valencia de Beni fue el mejor de siempre, y el Liverpool que le remontó al Milan igual. Revivió equipos muertos. En el Madrí no triunfó igual que no lo hizo Camacho porque los jugadores no estaban dispuestos a plegarse. En el Madrí los jugadores no rinden con mano dura.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (5 Feb 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Guardiola, jamás en su vida, ha competido en igualdad de condiciones con nadie. Lo de genio en un deporte en el que está todo inventado debe ser otro de los adjetivos gratuitos con que lo agasajan a diario en los medios.



Los partidos de Guardiola en la liga inglesa contra rivales pequeños y medianos están siempre cortados por el mismo patrón: posesión, posesión, posesión, presión adelantada intensísima sustentada en toda la superioridad física y de banquillo que el dinero puede comprar, asfixiar al contrario en su área y en las escasas ocasiones en que una pérdida de balón del City propicia la posibilidad de un contraataque, hacer una faltita inmediata que, por estar hecha por jugadores muy rápidos y atléticos siempre es muy cerca del área del que contraataca y casi nunca es tarjeta, y nunca es tarjeta roja pese a que los contraataques cuando cuajan son ocasiones muy claras de gol.

Hay un run run sostenido entre los aficionados más preparados de otros clubes ante esta evidente argucia para abusar del reglamento pero como los clubes pequeños tienen la boca callada a base de cesiones (no sé si el City tiene como veinte cedidos en la Premier, todos ellos jugadores buenos y caros) y la prensa a Guardiola le ofrece todo el incienso y los lavados de pies que el dinero puede comprar, este asunto no permea a la opinión pública.

Claro que luego llega la Champions y a Guardiola le está pasando lo que le pasaba a su anterior club en España cuando la liga era para ellos un paseo militar-arbitral: que se encuentra con dificultades a las que no está acostumbrado, se pone nervioso y mete la pata, pese a tener un equipo potentísimo que tendría más capacidad de afrontar eliminatorias difíciles si no militara en una liga diseñada para no ofrecerle dificultad.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Feb 2022)

Al united le costó 80 millones de aquella


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Feb 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Guardiola, jamás en su vida, ha competido en igualdad de condiciones con nadie. Lo de genio en un deporte en el que está todo inventado debe ser otro de los adjetivos gratuitos con que lo agasajan a diario en los medios.



Guardiola ha cambiado la forma en que se juega al fútbol. Klopp no es posible sin Guardiola, por ejemplo. E incluso los equipos que no juegan como Guardiola (ej. la popularidad del 3-5-2 en los últimos años) están construidos expresamente para ganar a los equipos que juegan como Guardiola.

Y en el Barça claro que competía en igualdad de condiciones, prueba de ello es que el mismo equipo fue excelso con Guardiola y perfectamente asequible en España y en Europa sin él.

Tampoco pasa nada por admitirlo. Se puede admitir que Marx cambió el pensamiento occidental sin ser marxista. O admirar la figura de Jesucristo sin ser cristiano.

Y lo de que está todo inventado, discrepo profundamente. El Madrid de Valdano, que fue el primero que yo vi en directo, se parece al de ahora como un huevo a una castaña.


----------



## Roedr (6 Feb 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Guardiola ha cambiado la forma en que se juega al fútbol. Klopp no es posible sin Guardiola, por ejemplo. E incluso los equipos que no juegan como Guardiola (ej. la popularidad del 3-5-2 en los últimos años) están construidos expresamente para ganar a los equipos que juegan como Guardiola.
> 
> Y en el Barça claro que competía en igualdad de condiciones, prueba de ello es que el mismo equipo fue excelso con Guardiola y perfectamente asequible en España y en Europa sin él.
> 
> ...



Lo de Klopp se me escapa totalmente, osea que no comento. Pero me malicio a pensar a que Klopp habría llegado a ser un grande aún sin existir Guardiola.

En Barça tuvo una trayectoria tomando un equipo con problemas y llevándolo al éxito casi tan buena, pero no tanto, como la de ZZ en el Madrid.

Guardiola arrasaba cuando tenía a Messi/Xavi/Iniesta estelares. Cuando pasó a un equipo bueno, sin jugadores de nivel histórico, como el Bayern, lo hizo como cualquier entrenador bueno del Bayern. 

Para mí entrenadores históricos son gente como Mou. Sin ventajas competitivas ni económicas, ganó la Champions varias veces.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Feb 2022)

Ahora gracias a klopp todo presión presión y defensa individual presionante..hace los partidos un tanto coñazo


----------



## filets (6 Feb 2022)

Si solo hubiera dos cambios por partido a los 70 minutos se acaba la presion, que era lo que pasaba hasta el 2018
Salvo que tomases los batidos del doctor Posser, entonces hasta el 90


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Feb 2022)

filets dijo:


> Si solo hubiera dos cambios por partido a los 70 minutos se acaba la presion, que era lo que pasaba hasta el 2018
> Salvo que tomases los batidos del doctor Posser, entonces hasta el 90



Hasta el Navalcarnero presiona los 90minutod sin parar


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Feb 2022)

Luego se extrañan de tantas taquicardias


----------



## Policía Pérez (6 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Nos puede gustar más o menos Benítez, pero el Valencia de Beni fue el mejor de siempre, y el Liverpool que le remontó al Milan igual. Revivió equipos muertos. En el Madrí no triunfó igual que no lo hizo Camacho porque los jugadores no estaban dispuestos a plegarse. En el Madrí los jugadores no rinden con mano dura.



A Benitez hay que agradecerle toda la vida que se inventara el poner a Casemiro de titular. Luego salieron todos los entendidos del futbol, es decir los palmeros del chiringuito marca etc a acosarle hasta que le echaron

Aun me acuerdo a Pedrerol diciendo"oye si vienes al Madrid y no pones a los mejores (James en lugar de Casemiro), mejor vete"


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Feb 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> A Benitez hay que agradecerle toda la vida que se inventara el poner a Casemiro de titular. Luego salieron todos los entendidos del futbol, es decir los palmeros del chiringuito marca etc a acosarle hasta que le echaron
> 
> Aun me acuerdo a Pedrerol diciendo"oye si vienes al Madrid y no pones a los mejores (James en lugar de Casemiro), mejor vete"



O a Solari por apostar por Vinicius y defenestrar a Isco. Le dieron hasta en el carnet de identidad. Si el entrenador hacer eso es que ve algo que los perrolistos no ven.


----------



## Policía Pérez (6 Feb 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Guardiola ha cambiado la forma en que se juega al fútbol. Klopp no es posible sin Guardiola, por ejemplo. E incluso los equipos que no juegan como Guardiola (ej. la popularidad del 3-5-2 en los últimos años) están construidos expresamente para ganar a los equipos que juegan como Guardiola.
> 
> Y en el Barça claro que competía en igualdad de condiciones, prueba de ello es que el mismo equipo fue excelso con Guardiola y perfectamente asequible en España y en Europa sin él.
> 
> ...



Klopp no solo es posible sin Guardiola sino que ya jugaba igual en Alemania. El 3-5-2 es una reacción a la presión alta del 4-3-3, no es más que quitar a uno de arriba para poder sacarla más fácil

Y la presión alta es el gegenpress aleman tradicional, el presionar a fuego del patio de colegio, ni lo ha inventado Klopp ni mucho menos hay que agradecerselo al meacolonias


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Feb 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Klopp no solo es posible sin Guardiola sino que ya jugaba igual en Alemania. El 3-5-2 es una reacción a la presión alta del 4-3-3, no es más que quitar a uno de arriba para poder sacarla más fácil
> 
> Y la presión alta es el gegenpress aleman tradicional, el presionar a fuego del patio de colegio, ni lo ha inventado Klopp ni mucho menos hay que agradecerselo al meacolonias



Eso que se ha visto durante muchos años con equipos españoles en Alemania y se la pegaban, con derrotas tremendas, los alemanes salían en plan arrollador y se llevaban con la presión todo por delante.
Esto en parte es como el cine, cogen pelis antiguas, copian planos, ideas, etc y la gente que no conoce lo antiguo se cree que es novedad.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Feb 2022)

A ver, no vamos a negar que el fútbol va por rachas y épocas.

A principios de milenio, equipos como Grecia o Italia ganaban. Incluso el Valencia de Benitez aquí. Primaba la defensa y ser rocoso.

Luego vino el tiki-taka de España y del Barcelona. Primaba tener el balón y la técnica.

Luego empezó a imponerse lo de robar y salir rápido a la contra o atacar el espacio de forma inmediata. Francia, Bélgica o el Liverpool eran buenos ejemplos.

Ahora estamos un poco entre eso y asfixiar al rival y no dejarle salir. O por lo menos imponer tu físico. Veremos lo que dura hasta que "cambie la tendencia".


----------



## Roedr (6 Feb 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Eso que se ha visto durante muchos años con equipos españoles en Alemania y se la pegaban, con derrotas tremendas, los alemanes salían en plan arrollador y se llevaban con la presión todo por delante.
> Esto en parte es como el cine, cogen pelis antiguas, copian planos, ideas, etc y la gente que no conoce lo antiguo se cree que es novedad.



Sí, hay mucha tendencia a llamar novedad, genialidad, a exagerar, cuando en casi todos los casos lo único que se hace es repetir lo de siempre. El fútbol no es ajedrez, ni go, no es tanto lo que se puede hacer, no hay tantas posibilidades. 

Los entrenadores ganadores se distinguen del resto por dos factores. Primero, porque han tenido mucho más suerte que los demás para llegar a las ventajas que proporciona la élite, sin duda lo más importante y diferencial. Y segundo, porque hacen mejor las cosas importantes que los demás. No existe genialidad ni nada similar cuando todas las opciones a tu disposición son conocidas. Lo que existe es mucha trola y manipulación en los medios.


----------



## six six six the number.. (6 Feb 2022)

A los Guardiola de turno habría que ponerlos a entrenar al Alavés y cosas parecidas para ver su verdadera valía, que entrenar a los más ricos del mundo hace muy fácil ganar títulos para decorar el palmarés.


----------



## euromelon (6 Feb 2022)

Lucas garrapata vater baja de última hora biennnn


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Feb 2022)

Todavía no es el partido contra el Granada y ya me está dando hasta nervios en el cuerpo jejejeje! Los equipos pequeños estos cada vez que vienen al coliseo blanco se transforman y como mínimamente les salgan las cosas bien pues estamos jodidos.
Partido trampa el de hoy del que no me fío ni un pelo como no se salga a ganar desde el minuto 1.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Feb 2022)

Y salir a ganar significa salir a ganar con todo lo que conlleva como si te estuvieras enfrentando al Bayern, París Saint Germain o City.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (6 Feb 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Todavía no es el partido contra el Granada y ya me está dando hasta nervios en el cuerpo jejejeje! Los equipos pequeños estos cada vez que vienen al coliseo blanco se transforman y como mínimamente les salgan las cosas bien pues estamos jodidos.
> Partido trampa el de hoy del que no me fío ni un pelo como no se salga a ganar desde el minuto 1.
> Pozdrawiam.



Habra que ver que propone el Granada pero no es equipo con buena defensa. Creo que sera mas parecido al Valencia que al Cadiz u Osasuna. Si el Madrid no hace el cretino en defensa esta ganado. Aolo espero que no juegue Marcelo ni ninguna otra aberracion en defensa


----------



## euromelon (6 Feb 2022)

Isco ausensio y marcelo


----------



## HDR (6 Feb 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Isco ausensio y marcelo



¿Nos vamos a Segunda?


----------



## euromelon (6 Feb 2022)

HDR dijo:


> ¿Nos vamos a Segunda?



Es el partido ideal para que los mierdosos de cancerisco y ausensio marquen o asistan y los pioneros festejen que buenos son 

Pondré el partido a partir del minuto 60


----------



## Scardanelli (6 Feb 2022)

Vaya putísima mierda de equipo saca ese cerdo italiano.


----------



## fred (6 Feb 2022)

Lo del trío defenestrado ya es algo personal.Si el partido va mal a ver como tienes los santos cojones de sacarlos para que te salven el culo.


----------



## ccc (6 Feb 2022)

Isco y marcelo? paso de verlo, que la suerte os acompanye


----------



## Edu.R (6 Feb 2022)

1-0 gol de Militao en un córner, se puede.

Lamentable alineación


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (6 Feb 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Isco ausensio y marcelo



Si, por lo visto el abuelo quiere darle emcion a la liga... Desde luego si la ganamos va a ser especialmente meritoria


----------



## euromelon (6 Feb 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Si, por lo visto el abuelo quiere darle emcion a la liga... Desde luego si la ganamos va a ser especialmente meritoria



Luego que porque se ríe bale


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (6 Feb 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Luego que porque se ríe bale



Joder, me suena que uno de los partidos que jugo a primero de temporada marco un gol. Honestamente no veo motivo para no ponerlo y mira que no es de mi agrado...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Feb 2022)

*Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Marcelo; Camavinga, Kroos, Modric; Asensio, Isco y Rodrygo.

Marcelo, Minga, Isco delantero... Que dios nos pille confesados.*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Feb 2022)

*Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Marcelo; Camavinga, Kroos, Modric; Asensio, Isco y Rodrygo.

Marcelo, Minga, Isco delantero... Que dios nos pille confesados.

Está claro que no confía nada en Bale, Panzard,...*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Feb 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Joder, me suena que uno de los partidos que jugo a primero de temporada marco un gol. Honestamente no veo motivo para no ponerlo y mira que no es de mi agrado...



Hombre, no juega desde Agosto, solo se pone bueno para Gales,... Este tío hace 2 años que no quiere jugar.


----------



## fred (6 Feb 2022)

Acaba de decir Paco Gonzalez en la cope que la familia de Marcelo le ha dicho que se retira este año y se va a dedicar a ser modelo de gayumbos y se va a poner mazao,es para descojonarse.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (6 Feb 2022)

Cuando parecía que no podíamos tener un suplente de Benzema peor que Jovic y Mariano... Ancianotti se inventa a Isco.

Esperemos que Rodrygo haga un partido en condiciones por primera vez en 3 meses o nos podemos dar por derroidos.


----------



## Hannibal (6 Feb 2022)

Camavinga por Case me parece ok. Incluso lo de Marcelo lo puedo pasar jugando en casa contra el Granada.
Pero que ponga a Kroos o Modric de inicio cuando nos jugamos la vida con el PSG y, sobre todo, que me ponga a Isco de falso 9 dan ganas de suicidarse.

Joder, es que si tienes que rotar, es un partido ideal para Ceballos, Valverde y Jovic jugando contra un equipo seguramente encerrado los 90 minutos


----------



## euromelon (6 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> *Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Marcelo; Camavinga, Kroos, Modric; Asensio, Isco y Rodrygo.
> 
> Marcelo, Minga, Isco delantero... Que dios nos pille confesados.
> 
> Está claro que no confía nada en Bale, Panzard,...*



Que alguien me explique prefiere a Isco antes que valverde


----------



## Señor Moscoso (6 Feb 2022)

Asensio Isco y Rodrigo arriba. Firmo el 1-0 de penalty de var


----------



## euromelon (6 Feb 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Camavinga por Case me parece ok. Incluso lo de Marcelo lo puedo pasar jugando en casa contra el Granada.
> Pero que ponga a Kroos o Modric de inicio cuando nos jugamos la vida con el PSG y, sobre todo, que me ponga a Isco de falso 9 dan ganas de suicidarse.
> 
> Joder, es que si tienes que rotar, es un partido ideal para Ceballos, Valverde y Jovic jugando contra un equipo seguramente encerrado los 90 minutos



No es Isco de falso 9 es el rombo con ausensia y rodrygo de delabteros


----------



## euromelon (6 Feb 2022)

Si nos elimina el psg de manera escandalosa(más de dos goles de global) el italiano está fuera


----------



## Scardanelli (6 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> *Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Marcelo; Camavinga, Kroos, Modric; Asensio, Isco y Rodrygo.
> 
> Marcelo, Minga, Isco delantero... Que dios nos pille confesados.
> 
> Está claro que no confía nada en Bale, Panzard,...*



Cualquier entrenador que ponga Marcelo e Isco en un equipo titular del Madrid debería ser despedido de forma inmediata.


----------



## euromelon (6 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hombre, no juega desde Agosto, solo se pone bueno para Gales,... Este tío hace 2 años que no quiere jugar.



El año pasado hizo mejor temporada que todos nuestros extremos 

Si ponía a vater ausensio y panzard antes normal desanimarse. A parte de los temas personales joder que tiene que andar con una escolta de la ostia por el suegro


----------



## fred (6 Feb 2022)

Normal que Odegario saliera echando leches de aquí.Que si era un mingafría,que si debía luchar por el puesto y tal;pero la realidad es que estaba por detrás de Isco y eso no hay ser humano que lo aguante.


----------



## euromelon (6 Feb 2022)

fred dijo:


> Normal que Odegario saliera echando leches de aquí.Que si era un mingafría,que si debía luchar por el puesto y tal;pero la realidad es que estaba por detrás de Isco y eso no hay ser humano que lo aguante.



Y le dijeron que ausensio tb estaba por delante centrocampista y vater


----------



## Shaktar (6 Feb 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Si nos elimina el psg de manera escandalosa(más de dos goles de global) el italiano está fuera



Y si gana la liga??


----------



## Scardanelli (6 Feb 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> No es Isco de falso 9 es el rombo con ausensia y rodrygo de delabteros



Como salgan al campo es irrelevante. El Madrid sale con un equipo puñado de ex-jugadores y sin ningún jugador capaz de correr al espacio o hacer un desmarque.


----------



## euromelon (6 Feb 2022)

fred dijo:


> Normal que Odegario saliera echando leches de aquí.Que si era un mingafría,que si debía luchar por el puesto y tal;pero la realidad es que estaba por detrás de Isco y eso no hay ser humano que lo aguante.



Y nos quedamos con Ceballos wue no lo quiso el arsenal


----------



## Señor Moscoso (6 Feb 2022)

Sabemos que la mitad de la plantilla por un motivo u otro son exfutbolistas pero al menos poner a los exfutbolistas en su puesto. Arriba un trio de mariachis mariano bale rodrigo o algo así, por lo menos no nos darían ganas de morir viendo los vampiros síquicos pudre almas de paquetisco y ausencio juntos


----------



## euromelon (6 Feb 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Sabemos que la mitad de la plantilla por un motivo u otro son exfutbolistas pero al menos poner a los exfutbolistas en su puesto. Arriba un trio de mariachis mariano bale rodrigo o algo así, por lo menos no nos darían ganas de morir viendo los vampiros síquicos pudre almas de paquetisco y ausencio juntos



No descartes la renovación de isco


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Feb 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> No descartes la renovación de isco



Ni de coña. Isco, Marcelo y Bale fuera. Panzard y Ause ya veremos.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## euromelon (6 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ni de coña. Isco, Marcelo y Bale fuera. Panzard y Ause ya veremos.



Si sigue el italiano...


----------



## fachacine (6 Feb 2022)

Isco y Marcelo titulares. Ya no hay ninguna diferencia entre Zidane y Anceloti, son la misma mierda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Copiando mis tácticas de troleo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Feb 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Si sigue el italiano...



Anche no le quiere.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Feb 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Isco y Marcelo titulares. Ya no hay ninguna diferencia entre Zidane y Anceloti, son la misma mierda.



No os entiendo. Os quejáis de que no rota y cuando lo hace os quejáis también. Como si tuviéramos un banquillo de relumbrón.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (6 Feb 2022)

Creo que me apetece más planchar


----------



## Scardanelli (6 Feb 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Que alguien me explique prefiere a Isco antes que valverde



O antes que Chendo...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Feb 2022)

Buenas noches, Ijco titular-


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Feb 2022)

buen rollo del árbitro con los granainos en el túnel de vestuario


----------



## fred (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Feb 2022)

El calvo se está cargando el floro. Quiere forrarse poniendo anuncios por todos lados y sin mejorar nada.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Feb 2022)

ya empieza el foro a fallar... vaya día que llevamos mecagoncalopez


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Feb 2022)

joder Isco qué paket


----------



## Roedr (6 Feb 2022)

fred dijo:


>



jajaja


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Feb 2022)

piscinas rodrygo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Feb 2022)

La 1ª del graná.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Feb 2022)

uuyyyyyyyy casi marca el graná


----------



## Señor Moscoso (6 Feb 2022)

en dias como hoy con paquetisco ausencio y marcelo titulares es cuando más nos necesitamos mutuamente en el foro para mantener la cordura


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Feb 2022)

La 1ª del graná.


----------



## fred (6 Feb 2022)

El foro tampoco está preparado para Isco y Marcelo,Calopez pipero.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Feb 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> en dias como hoy con paquetisco ausencio y marcelo titulares es cuando más nos necesitamos mutuamente en el foro para mantener la cordura



se espera peñazo de partido, yo estoy aquí para echarme unas risas con vosotros... nunca defraudac


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Feb 2022)

JAJAJAJA ISCO despeja en vez de rematar


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Feb 2022)

hasta los comentaristas se están cachondeando de Isco... DEMIGRANTE


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Feb 2022)

hasta los comentaristas se están cachondeando de Isco... DEMIGRANTE


----------



## Señor Moscoso (6 Feb 2022)

De qué va disfrazado el entrenador del granada, de marthy mcfly?


----------



## fachacine (6 Feb 2022)

20 minutos y aburrido como una ostra. Isco jugando de 9 ¿estamos de broma?


----------



## Suprimo (6 Feb 2022)

Ya está yendo el foroc como el pvto cvlo


----------



## ccc (6 Feb 2022)

Al final estoy viendo partido para analizar algo a Camavinga y a Rodrigo en la banda izquierda.

Grande en italiano, un gran estratega: Isco de delantero centro acompanyado de Ausencio y que decir de Marcelo que no para de centrar para que remate...Isco


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Feb 2022)

Foros 
*Burbuja.info
Realizando tareas de mantenimiento, volvemos en breve.



*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Feb 2022)

Hay dos obesos de titulares en el real Madrid hoy...

Somos inclusivos..

Bueno haber cuanto dura la broma está y que el italiano saque a bale.


----------



## Chichimango (6 Feb 2022)

Lo de Ancholetti con Jovic roza el bullying, es capaz de poner a Vallejo de nueve antes que al culopollo serbio. 

¿Quién cojones va a meter goles en ese once?


----------



## Scardanelli (6 Feb 2022)

Paso de ver esta mierda...


----------



## fachacine (6 Feb 2022)

Sin Benzema ni Vinicius y resulta que los 3 jugadores que en principio podrían tener más gol, Jovic, Bale y Hazard y el entrenador los tiene castigados. En serio os lo digo, en este plan Carletto a la puta calle.


----------



## xilebo (6 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ya está yendo el foroc como el pvto cvlo



Lo comento dias atras un forero, cuando juega el madrid, el foro va de culo, no se si coincidencia o casualidad


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Lo comento dias atras un forero, cuando juega el madrid, el foro va de culo, no se si coincidencia o casualidad



Esta tarde con el partido del barsa también falló bastante (no tanto como ahora, cierto)


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Feb 2022)

Camavinga pierde su gracia jugando de Casemiro, se están cargando al jugador este que había entrado con muy buen pie en el equipo y como revulsivo rompiendo líneas.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (6 Feb 2022)

Esto es un cero a cero como una catedral...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (6 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Lo comento dias atras un forero, cuando juega el madrid, el foro va de culo, no se si coincidencia o casualidad



Un forero dice, si fui yo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Feb 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Esto es un cero a cero como una catedral...



nah, hoy caen goles fijo... (eso no quita para que sea una mierda de partido)


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Feb 2022)

Tiene que ser una cosa muy jodida para sacar a Isco por delante del seboso belga, me huelo algún bonus en la cláusula o variante de fichaje.


----------



## fred (6 Feb 2022)

Tito compra el foro y sustituye a Calopez por Carletto,así ganamos todos.


----------



## xilebo (6 Feb 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Esta tarde con el partido del barsa también falló bastante (no tanto como ahora, cierto)



Ya si, si esto cronico al final  



Suprimo dijo:


> Un forero dice, si fui yo



Es verdad


----------



## Suprimo (6 Feb 2022)

Hoy los goles del Madrit vendrán de la defensa


----------



## Chichimango (6 Feb 2022)

El Bernis le va a dejar de reír las gracias a Ancelotti por la vía rápida, me parece a mí...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tiene que ser una cosa muy jodida para sacar a Isco por delante del seboso belga, me huelo algún bonus en la cláusula o variante de fichaje.



normal normal, no es...


----------



## barullo (6 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Lo comento dias atras un forero, cuando juega el madrid, el foro va de culo, no se si coincidencia o casualidad



Lo tengo hablado con Calópez:

Es para que este año no celebreis nada, higos de fruta


----------



## Señor Moscoso (6 Feb 2022)

Marcelo hay que reconocer que por ahi arriba para partidos de mierda asi aun aporta, siempre fue el jugador con mas calidad tecnica de la plantilla. Camavinga predator tiene que subir arriba, esta haciendo el tipico partido correcto de novato para que no le estigmatice carleto si tiene pérdidas


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Feb 2022)

¿Cuánto cuesta el foro? Podríamos hacer una colecta entre todos los forerocs y comprarlo... 
Y ponemos a tito @AYN RANDiano2 de administrador (no nos juakea ni dios)


----------



## xilebo (6 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tiene que ser una cosa muy jodida para sacar a Isco por delante del seboso belga, me huelo algún bonus en la cláusula o variante de fichaje.



Bueno, creo que es por la epoca anterior de ancelotti en el madrid, isco jugaba mucho y bien con el. Tenia mucha confianza y no se, ahora tendra q ver a hazard y bale peor en forma que Isco para poner, si no, no se entiende


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Feb 2022)

Necesitamos una nueva camada de ejemplares mamadous.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (6 Feb 2022)

Firmo el 0-0

Pitadas en el campo, esto es indignante


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Feb 2022)

el Granadac follándose al Madric


----------



## euromelon (6 Feb 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ¿Cuánto cuesta el foro? Podríamos hacer una colecta entre todos los forerocs y comprarlo...
> Y ponemos a tito @AYN RANDiano2 de administrador (no nos juakea ni dios)



Yo antes pondría a Jesús lo dijo


----------



## HDR (6 Feb 2022)

No tiene sentido que Bale esté chupando banquillo si está ya bien físicamente. Él solo tiene más gol que los 22 que hay ahora mismo jugando.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Feb 2022)

El seboso debe de tener fiesta de ROCIADAS todos los días, buenas extracciones se prevén.
Eso sí muchas luces...


----------



## Xequinfumfa (6 Feb 2022)

Usando una expresión valenciana muy gráfica y muy soez: Rodrygo va "com cagalló per sèquia".


----------



## HArtS (6 Feb 2022)

Alinear a Isco y Marcelo en el equipo debería ser causal de destitución. Son dos jugadores que no aportan nada, no sólo eso es que además juegan para el otro equipo.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Feb 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Yo antes pondría a Jesús lo dijo



JLD como líder y guía espiritual, pero para la cyberseguridac necesitamos a alguien con TOCs e inteligencia


----------



## Chichimango (6 Feb 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Marcelo hay que reconocer que por ahi arriba para partidos de mierda asi aun aporta, siempre fue el jugador con mas calidad tecnica de la plantilla. Camavinga predator tiene que subir arriba, esta haciendo el tipico partido correcto de novato para que no le estigmatice carleto si tiene pérdidas



Lo de Marcelo es un tema físico. Le da para treinta minutos a buen nivel y listo. El problema es que si lo pones de principio, prácticamente tiras un cambio a la basura.


----------



## euromelon (6 Feb 2022)

HDR dijo:


> No tiene sentido que Bale esté chupando banquillo si está ya bien físicamente. Él solo tiene más gol que los 22 que hay ahora mismo jugando.



Hoy toca cambiar a Isco y ausensio al descanso o al menos uno de ellos pero esperara al 60/70


----------



## fred (6 Feb 2022)

Lo más interesante de este partido van a ser los cambios:
Si no sale ninguno de los 3 maleficos hay tema,pero vamos que hay tema.
Y si sale alguno le va a poner menos ganas que Echenique.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Feb 2022)

Voy a hacerme una paja, ahora vuelvo, si entra bale contadme por favor


----------



## qbit (6 Feb 2022)

O empieza el Madrid a puto ganar ya partidos en liga o la perdemos mísera y ridículamente. Que saquen a quien sea pero que meta goles ya.


----------



## euromelon (6 Feb 2022)

fred dijo:


> Lo más interesante de este partido van a ser los cambios:
> Si no sale ninguno de los 3 maleficos hay tema,pero vamos que hay tema.
> Y si sale alguno le va a poner menos ganas que Echenique.



Bale si sale tras el descanso marca o asiste seguro


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *Voy a hacerme una paja*, ahora vuelvo, si entra bale contadme por favor


----------



## Suprimo (6 Feb 2022)

Bastante pesima la primera parte


----------



## xilebo (6 Feb 2022)

qbit dijo:


> O empieza el Madrid a puto ganar ya partidos en liga o la perdemos mísera y ridículamente. Que saquen a quien sea pero que meta goles ya.



Lo peor que ancelotti le cuesta un monton hacer cambios y menos mal que ayer al sevilla le dio por fallar el penalty en el descuento, sino mas cerca todavia


----------



## fred (6 Feb 2022)

Según las estadísticas 68% de pusesió,6 tiros de ellos 4 a puerta,5 corners y 341 pases totales,301 completados; somos una máquina.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (6 Feb 2022)

Esta el.partido para Bale por Isco en la segunda mitad. 

Otra cosa es que el abuelo lo vea, pero está para eso.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Bastante pesima la primera parte


----------



## Chichimango (6 Feb 2022)

El Madrid desde la Supercopa ha pegado un bajonazo gordo, tampoco es que hasta entonces jugase de lujo pero al menos era un equipo solvente. Ahora volvemos a lo de años anteriores, que un Elche o un Granada de la vida te sacan un empate en el Bernabéu sin grandes apuros.


----------



## xilebo (6 Feb 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Esta el.partido para Bale por Isco en la segunda mitad.
> 
> Otra cosa es que el abuelo lo vea, pero está para eso.



Y valverde por camavinga, si no lo ve, esta ciego. Con lo bueno q es el uruguayo, que lucha, corre y tiene gol


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (6 Feb 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> El Madrid desde la Supercopa ha pegado un bajonazo gordo, tampoco es que hasta entonces jugase de lujo pero al menos era un equipo solvente. Ahora volvemos a lo de años anteriores, que un Elche o un Granada de la vida te sacan un empate en el Bernabéu sin grandes apuros.



Que isco haya sido de lo mas destacado del Madrid dice bastante de lo mal que pinta el equipo hoy...

Por cierto, este Granada no defiende una mierda, como no le ganen a estos apaga y vamonos . por cierto, la ocasion de Puertas, entra por la banda de Marcelo como si fuese su casa...

El centro del campo fisicamente muerto y el ataque romo ...es que incluso sidicen de colgar balones no hay quien remate...y la defensa , estando Marcelo no te pues fiar....esto pinta regular


----------



## tururut12 (6 Feb 2022)

Mala imagen del Real Madrid ante un equipo del montón. No hay gol y los que podrían marcar están en el banquillo. Esto se llama sabotaje.


----------



## euromelon (6 Feb 2022)

Va a entrar Valverde espero que sea por isco


----------



## pepitoburbujas (6 Feb 2022)

Yo veo un bajón físico. Todos los equipos que juegan contra nosotros nos presionan y no somos capaces de hacerles daño al contraataque ya prácticamente nunca. Con lo cual recurrimos al ataque cansino de mil pases horizontales sin peligro ninguno con 8 jugadores del equipo contrario ya colocados. Si aún encima tienes a Isco y a Marcelo, da por seguro que van a perder balones peligrosos en ataque y nos van a crear ocasiones. De hecho, ya le han perdonado la amarilla a Kroos por una pérdida del paquete paticorto.

Muy mal la gestión de los suplentes. De acuerdo que Hazard es un gordo que ha fracasado con estrépito. Bale a ver si se pira ya de una vez. Pero usa a los jugadores que tienes en la plantilla, melón. Jovic, Valverde, etc. No se puede jugar siempre con los mismos, porque nos comen por físico. Pero es que nos comen equipos de medio pelo tipo Elche, granada, Bilbao, que llegan al área y rematan al anfiteatro. Si llega a ser un equipo potente de champions, no lo quiero ni pensar.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Feb 2022)

valverde por camapinga


----------



## fachacine (6 Feb 2022)

Quita a Camavinga, qué cobarde Anceloti, no se atreve con las vacas sagradas


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Feb 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> El Madrid desde la Supercopa ha pegado un bajonazo gordo, tampoco es que hasta entonces jugase de lujo pero al menos era un equipo solvente. Ahora volvemos a lo de años anteriores, que un Elche o un Granada de la vida te sacan un empate en el Bernabéu sin grandes apuros.



Sí señor! Ha dado un bajón tampoco pronunciado pero hay que ponerse las pilas porque lo que no puedes es perder puntos en tu estadio con rivales pequeños.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## euromelon (6 Feb 2022)

Pues no se va camavinga maravilloso la mierda de isco sigue


----------



## euromelon (6 Feb 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Yo veo un bajón físico. Todos los equipos que juegan contra nosotros nos presionan y no somos capaces de hacerles daño al contraataque ya prácticamente nunca. Con lo cual recurrimos al ataque cansino de mil pases horizontales sin peligro ninguno con 8 jugadores del equipo contrario ya colocados. Si aún encima tienes a Isco y a Marcelo, da por seguro que van a perder balones peligrosos en ataque y nos van a crear ocasiones. De hecho, ya le han perdonado la amarilla a Kroos por una pérdida del paquete paticorto.
> 
> Muy mal la gestión de los suplentes. De acuerdo que Hazard es un gordo que ha fracasado con estrépito. Bale a ver si se pira ya de una vez. Pero usa a los jugadores que tienes en la plantilla, melón. Jovic, Valverde, etc. No se puede jugar siempre con los mismos, porque nos comen por físico. Pero es que nos comen equipos de medio pelo tipo Elche, granada, Bilbao, que llegan al área y rematan al anfiteatro. Si llega a ser un equipo potente de champions, no lo quiero ni pensar.



Bale es nuestro mejor extremo derecho


----------



## Suprimo (6 Feb 2022)

Sale Valverde por Caranigga


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Feb 2022)

Yo es que tiemblo cada vez que viene un rival de estos de media tabla para abajo...tiemblo! Ni siquiera sacamos goleadas a estos rivales y la última vez fue hace meses casi recién comenzada la liga contra el Mallorca y ya ha llovido de ello.Es una puta pena!! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## euromelon (6 Feb 2022)

Yo soy bale y si entro en en 80 meto gol en propia puerta


----------



## Chichimango (6 Feb 2022)

Pues Carapinga era de los pocos que le estaban poniendo energía e intensidad, con más o menos acierto. Lo suyo hubiera sido sacar a Valverde para echarle una mano...


----------



## Xequinfumfa (6 Feb 2022)

No entiendo el cambio de Valverde por Camavinga. Saca a Modric y mete a Valverde, si quieres; pero sacar a Camavinga a los 45 minutos a mí me parece injusto y cobarde, con toda franqueza.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Feb 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Yo soy bale y si entro en en 80 meto gol en propia puerta



Bale no va a salir, ni siquiera lo va a poner a calentar, le tiene que dar una diarrea explosiva a toda la plantilla para que salga a jugar


----------



## Gorrión (6 Feb 2022)

Que manera de robar.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Feb 2022)

Pero cuáles son los criterios para considerar que un árbitro tiene nivel de primera división? Si lo que hacen básicamente es corretear por el campo y pitar si ven que alguien se cae...

Lo que hace el Mateu este lo hago yo igual,sin exagerar (si el físico me diese para corretear 90 min)

PD: lo digo por la falta de Valverde que ha sido de vergüenza.


----------



## fachacine (6 Feb 2022)

Vaya partidito de Rodrigo, la madre que lo parió


----------



## MarloStanfield (6 Feb 2022)

Al madrid le van a pillar en una contra. 0-1 y chau


----------



## xilebo (6 Feb 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Vaya partidito de Rodrigo, la madre que lo parió



Tampoco hay otros que se salven, vaya partido


----------



## HArtS (6 Feb 2022)

¿Qué cobró el árbitro a Valverde? Porque no era falta ni fuera de juego.



Chichimango dijo:


> Pues Carapinga era de los pocos que le estaban poniendo energía e intensidad, con más o menos acierto. Lo suyo hubiera sido sacar a Valverde para echarle una mano...



Concuerdo, el cambio era Modric por Valverde y dejar a Camavinga. Pero al parecer Ancelotti no lo quiere (a Camavinga).

Por cierto ¿Qué pasa con Miguel Gutiérrez? ¿Miró feo a Ancelotti?


----------



## ccc (6 Feb 2022)

Bueno, me vais matar, pero el madrid esta jugando mejor y la entrada de valverde se ha notado.


----------



## euromelon (6 Feb 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> ¿Qué cobró el árbitro a Valverde? Porque no era falta ni fuera de juego.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se follaria a la hija


----------



## MarloStanfield (6 Feb 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> ¿Qué *cobró* el árbitro a Valverde? Porque no era falta ni fuera de juego.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desde donde nos escribes, amigo cobriso?


----------



## Señor Moscoso (6 Feb 2022)

Ausencio animando a la grada no le ha seguido ni un pipero


----------



## Chichimango (6 Feb 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Ausencio animando a la grada no le ha seguido ni un pipero



Es por el estupor: no sabían que estaba jugando.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Feb 2022)

Estás eran las ligas que el Barça las sacaba cuánto antes mejor y sin tonterías de perder puntos y menos con los rivales más pequeños pero claro el Madrid estaba cómo estaba y el Barça se aprovechaba pues ahora que el Barça está cómo está a más de 10 puntos y el Atlético de Madrid lo mismo estamos haciendo el ganso con esta liga y dándole oportunidades al Sevilla de seguir ahí .. increíble!! La liga hay que rematarla cuánto antes sí cuánto antes y San seacabo y dejarse de estar pendientes únicamente en la Champions y de dejarse puntos ante rivales menos fuertes.
Coño, estoy cabreado!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## euromelon (6 Feb 2022)

Van a entrar panzard y jovic


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Feb 2022)

se prepara Grasard


----------



## euromelon (6 Feb 2022)

Y calienta latasa jajaja seguro que lo mete antes que a bale el hijo de puta italino


----------



## Roedr (6 Feb 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> se prepara Grasard



menos mal que no estoy viendo el partido


----------



## fachacine (6 Feb 2022)

Y el Bernabeu aplaude a Isco al salir. No tenemos remedio.


----------



## euromelon (6 Feb 2022)

Bueno se va la mierda de isco 

Y se va rodrygo no el puto ausensio


----------



## Señor Moscoso (6 Feb 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Es por el estupor: no sabían que estaba jugando.



Ha sido impactante la gente no sabia qué hacer


----------



## ccc (6 Feb 2022)

A ver, el madrid esta jugando muy bien: No seais resultadistas.

El cambio crucial ha sido Valverde: ademas la bola esta circulando y rapido.

Ahora el problema es el gol y la falta de eficacia, pero estamos jugando bien


----------



## xilebo (6 Feb 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Y el Bernabeu aplaude a Isco al salir. No tenemos remedio.



Pues estaba jugando bien en la segunda parte


----------



## Chichimango (6 Feb 2022)

Jovicius nos va a dar una alegría esta noche, amigos.


----------



## euromelon (6 Feb 2022)

Los tontos oyen a maldini decir Isco ha jugado bien 10 veces y le hacen caso


----------



## Suprimo (6 Feb 2022)

¿Panzar es conciente de que con lo que pesa le ha podido reventar el brazo? Al del Granada parece que le ha pasado un gato hidraúlico


----------



## Chichimango (6 Feb 2022)

Lo de Mateu es para darle un bofetón a rodabrazo, que puto inútil...


----------



## euromelon (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## IVNP71 (6 Feb 2022)

Llega un momento que dices ante rivales como estos en el Bernabéu que me conformaría con un empate y no perder porque es lo que hay y no hay más.
En más de 40 años animando al Madrid es la primera vez que pienso así viendo a los rivales pequeños en el Bernabéu es tristísimo y como dije antes estando Barça y Atlético de Madrid mal.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Feb 2022)

Llega un momento que dices ante rivales como estos en el Bernabéu que me conformaría con un empate y no perder porque es lo que hay y no hay más.
En más de 40 años animando al Madrid es la primera vez que pienso así viendo a los rivales pequeños en el Bernabéu es tristísimo y como dije antes estando Barça y Atlético de Madrid mal.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Feb 2022)

ausenciogollllllll


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Panzar es conciente de que con lo que pesa le ha podido reventar el brazo? Al del Granada parece que le ha pasado un gato hidraúlico



Seguro que se lo podía haber roto,pero en una acción donde se están moviendo a toda velocidad,de repente aparece un brazo en suelo yo tiendo a pensar que es involuntario

Si fuese Dani Alves pues si,pero no era el caso


----------



## Señor Moscoso (6 Feb 2022)

Ausengooooool! Yo siempre crei...


----------



## HArtS (6 Feb 2022)

Gol de Asensio.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Feb 2022)

Golazo de Ausencio


----------



## euromelon (6 Feb 2022)

Y ausensio se gana una amarilla por SUBNORMAL


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Feb 2022)

Menudo chutazo de Ausencio,aunque le han dejado tirar como si fuera un entrenamiento...


----------



## xilebo (6 Feb 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ausenciogollllllll



Que poca fe teneis aqui en asencio


----------



## Chichimango (6 Feb 2022)

Ausencio de mi vida!!!!

Estaba exactamente a dos minutos de entrar en pánico


----------



## Señor Moscoso (6 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Que poca fe teneis aqui en asencio



El hijoputa quiere renovar y seguir sacándose trienios


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Feb 2022)

Tenemos menos gol que Raul, Morralla y Torres del atletico juntos. Necesitamos a Haaland mas que a Mbappe, aqui si no hay una pincelada de algun jugador fuera del area, no esperes nada dentro de la misma.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Feb 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Y ausensio se gana una amarilla por SUBNORMAL



Titular y goleador del encuentro, la falta de costumbre


----------



## euromelon (6 Feb 2022)

Ausensio contando lo de hoy 1 gol cada 160 minutos en liga(contando los 3 del día del Mallorca) 0 asistencias


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Feb 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Ausencio de mi vida!!!!
> 
> Estaba exactamente a dos minutos de entrar en pánico



El Madrid se esta desinflando segun pasan las jornadas como un indepe al que nadie le hace caso.


----------



## euromelon (6 Feb 2022)

Pinalti


----------



## ccc (6 Feb 2022)

A ver, el madrid os lo he dicho, el madrid estaba jugando bien:

Eso si con Hazard y con Jovic el equipo ha mejorado todavia mas.

Yo echaba al italiano: Lo de Isco no tiene ningun sentido, lo siento, pero es asi.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Feb 2022)

panzard is down...


----------



## xilebo (6 Feb 2022)

Penalty a favor del madrid en 1 min


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Feb 2022)

VAYA PISCINAZO


----------



## HArtS (6 Feb 2022)

Hazard cae en el área. Penal.

Cambia el cobro: Tiro libre.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Feb 2022)

Asensio es un jugador imprescindible en cualquier plantilla. Otra cosa es que estemos tan muertos de hambre que lo tenemos que poner siempre.


----------



## xilebo (6 Feb 2022)

Espera que el arbitro lo ha sacado fuera del area


----------



## Edge2 (6 Feb 2022)

Si todavia no lo han tirado


----------



## Shaktar (6 Feb 2022)

El PSG le acaba de marcar 5 goles a un equipo que siempre lo complica (Lille), creo que es motivo de preocupación para Ancelotti


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Feb 2022)

Lo dicho,árbitros que pitan y ni ven las jugadas...en esta simplemente ha dado el cante por ser un penalti,pero así seran muchas.


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Feb 2022)

Ausencio vive de 5 goles al año.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Feb 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Ausencio vive de 5 goles al año.



espíritu funcionarial 100%


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Feb 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Ausencio vive de 5 goles al año.



5 goles al año para un teórico suplente está bastante bien.

Este año ya lleva 8, por cierto.


----------



## Chichimango (6 Feb 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Ausencio vive de 5 goles al año.



Cierto, pero suelen ser goles importantes. Éste puede darnos media Liga, te pones a seis del Sevilla y ya tienes un colchón algo más serio. Empatar o perder hoy sería una catástrofe...


----------



## sociedadponzi (6 Feb 2022)

asensio hace una cosa que hacen pocos futbolistas, cuando tira a puerta, tira donde no esta el portero

la mayoria de futbolistas estan pensando en el portero y le tiran a las manos

aparte de eso poco mas tiene


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Feb 2022)

Por cierto,muy buena conducción de Jovic,seguro que a ese tío le haces sentirse integrado en el equipo y da el nivel.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Feb 2022)

un poquito chupon el llobix


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Feb 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> 5 goles al año para un teórico suplente está bastante bien.
> 
> Este año ya lleva 8, por cierto.



Vale pues 8.
He puesto 5 por poner una cifra. Ya puede descansar hasta Abril se lo ha merecido.


----------



## ccc (6 Feb 2022)

Os vais a cachondear, pero por que no pone a Ceballos en vez de Modric: Es lamentable


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Feb 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Cierto, pero suelen ser goles importantes. Éste puede darnos media Liga, te pones a seis del Sevilla y ya tienes un colchón algo más serio. Empatar o perder hoy sería una catástrofe...



Tampoco eso. Lleva en Real Madrid "renaldeando" varios años.


----------



## pepetemete (6 Feb 2022)

Ausencio tiene genética de amego o me lo parece a mí?


----------



## euromelon (6 Feb 2022)

Entra el paquete rechazado por el arsenal


----------



## ccc (6 Feb 2022)

Ceballos no tiene nivel para ser titular en el madrid, pero para reemplazar a este patetico Modric? O al menos darle descanso?

De verdad, me da mucho asco el italiano.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Feb 2022)

Joder,hasta viendo fútbol by the face deberías poder hacerlo con mejor calidad...o estás con el módem de 56k


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Feb 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Entra el paquete rechazado por el arsenal



Pero oye el calvo de Zidane no tenía ni idea.


----------



## sociedadponzi (6 Feb 2022)

y no pega fuerte, toquecito al espacio libre


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Feb 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Ausencio tiene genética de amego o me lo parece a mí?



es que es mallorquín


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Feb 2022)

pues así se ganan las ligas... con partidos putapénicos como el de hoy
(luego que si loh shavaleh no se enganchan al fútbol)...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Feb 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Vale pues 8.
> He puesto 5 por poner una cifra. Ya puede descansar hasta Abril se lo ha merecido.



Pero es que a un suplente, que juega y cobra lo que un suplente, no le puedes pedir que te arregle los partidos como Benzema.

Asensio, Rodrygo, Jovic... están para solucionarte 3-4 partidos al año, que fíjate, si cumplen cada uno son 10 victorias, que no es poca cosa en una temporada de 50 partidos.

Asensio es un suplente cumplidor, y eso debería ser un halago.


----------



## pepetemete (6 Feb 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> es que es mallorquín



AAAhora he visto la luz maestro


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Feb 2022)

Ancelotti es a Del Bosque lo que el PP al PSOE, osea lo mismo.
El mejor trabajo, sentarse, masticar chicle y fruncir ceja


----------



## ccc (6 Feb 2022)

A ver, piensalo, el italiano ha salido a conservar y pro ello pone a Camavinga; en la segunda parte se ha dado cuenta que el equipo no carbura y pone a Valverde en su lugar y ha acertado.

Por cierto, Valverde se ha pegado un partidazo con Uruguay para flipar, y lo de hoy ha sido un ESCANDALO.

Al italiano hay que matarlo por o poner a Ceballos por Modric, a poner a Isco por Hazard,..., en serio me da mucho asco.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Feb 2022)

grasard es medio monguer o que?


----------



## Edge2 (6 Feb 2022)

Panzard vapuleado


----------



## Suprimo (6 Feb 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> pues así se ganan las ligas... con partidos putapénicos como el de hoy
> (luego que si loh shavaleh no se enganchan al fútbol)...



A la liga española le sobran jornadas y por lo tanto equipos


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Feb 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Pero es que a un suplente, que juega y cobra lo que un suplente, no le puedes pedir que te arregle los partidos como Benzema.
> 
> Asensio, Rodrygo, Jovic... están para solucionarte 3-4 partidos al año, que fíjate, si cumplen cada uno son 10 victorias, que no es poca cosa en una temporada de 50 partidos.
> 
> Asensio es un suplente cumplidor, y eso debería ser un halago.



Está claro que es así cuando dijo que no era su deber tirar del carro.

Joder, que desidia, si Don Santiago Bernabéu estuviese vivo...


----------



## xilebo (6 Feb 2022)

Pues quedan solo 9 dias para ese partido


----------



## Edge2 (6 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues quedan solo 9 dias para ese partido


----------



## Shaktar (6 Feb 2022)

El PSG le acaba de marcar 5 goles a un equipo que siempre lo complica (Lille), cuidado


----------



## xilebo (6 Feb 2022)

Respira, termino partido, gano madrid 1-0


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Feb 2022)

Por cierto, otro partido en el que el portero suyo se suelta 10 y pico paradas.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Feb 2022)

Que poco me convence el Madrid.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues quedan solo 9 dias para ese partido



Pues antes tienen al Villarreal y ese no va a ser el Graná...


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Feb 2022)

A ver pues típico partido febrero de rutina.
Supongo que contra el PSG pues habrá otra dinámica.

No me ha parecido mal partido. Son partidos que te dan el título.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Feb 2022)

Bueno, mucho paquismo al principio, la segunda parte bien. 3 puntos y a Villarreal.


----------



## xilebo (6 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pues antes tienen al Villarreal y ese no va a ser el Graná...



Para nada, hoy le gano 2-0 al betis en su campo, mejor asi para que el madrid no se confie


----------



## ccc (6 Feb 2022)

En mi opinion, la media deberia ser Valverde, Camavinga y Kroos; tienes creacion de juego y un medio del campo que puede competir con cualquiera de europa, pero le tienes que dar muchos minutos y el italiano no les esta dando nada de nada: si hoy esta casemiro juegan los de siempre y el partido no se gana ni en 10 anyos jugando.

da pena, porque hemos tenido a Odegaard y con el, Valverde, Camavinga y Kroos tendriamos el mejor mediocampo de europa.

La gente que dice que no hay equipo no tiene ni puta idea; es lo mismo que el anyo pasado con Militao y con Vini: Por ZZ estarian jugando Hazard y Ramos, aun jugando lesionados.

Es lo que hay: El anyo que viene quedaran 3 lastres: Kroos, Casemiro y Modric.


----------



## Fiodor (6 Feb 2022)

Floja primera parte con algún buen momento, pero una segunda parte muy buena. El Granada ni la ha olido en el segundo tiempo. El cambio de Valverde ha sido la clave. Este jugador estando bien aporta bastante más que Casemiro. Partidazo de Militao. Nos llevamos los tres puntos ganando un partido sin los dos máximos goleadores del equipo, casi un milagro viendo otros partidos similares en casa...


----------



## xilebo (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## pepitoburbujas (6 Feb 2022)

Bueno, pues la 2ª parte ha sido totalmente distinta a la primera. La salida de Valverde ha sido fundamental, porque ha metido velocidad y verticalidad. La velocidad es algo muy importante en el fútbol, más que la posesió y todo eso.

De todas formas no perdamos la perspectiva: hemos ganado 1-0 al Granada en casa, que parece que era un partido de eliminatoria Champions de esos que el gol no acaba de entrar.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Feb 2022)

Una prima no (economica me refiero), pero una buena salida al mejor club de alterne de Paris despues del partido contra el PSG si el Madrid gana, si que les ofrecia, si fuera Florentino.

Con todo el asco que da el moro, no puedes confiar en que los jugadores tengan un poco de orgullo para que ganen, siempre hay que ofrecer algo.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Feb 2022)

A ver, tened en cuenta que a partir de la jornada 30 hay que ir a Vigo, a Pamplona, a Sevilla y al Wanda. Queda muchísima Liga, y nos vamos a dejar puntos seguro. Incluso con mucha ventaja palmas dos partidos seguidos...

Vamos a por el Villarreal. Luego toca el Alavés en casa e ir a Vallecas.


----------



## HDR (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (6 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Para nada, hoy le gano 2-0 al betis en su campo, mejor asi para que el madrid no se confie



Er betí' lleva un desgaste curioso por la pacopa y ahora encima le toca cosas tan locas como irse a Rusia y ni siquiera es garantía que jueguen y se suspenda


----------



## ccc (6 Feb 2022)

Pero a dia de hoy no funciona: No hay automatismos. El mejor equipo que puedes sacar es el de los 3 de siempre, y ojo, que seguramente ganemos, porque en el PSG no defiende nadie.

El problema no es el PSG, es el Chelsea, el Bayer o el City: Esos equipos te van a presionar y Modric y Casemiro juegan en camara lenta, en comparacion a hace 7 anyos.

Camavinga y Valverde son el futuro, Modric es el pasado: Por quien esta apostando Ancelotti? Pues eso, a la puta calle.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Feb 2022)

No lloren por el atletico, ya esta muerto.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## Xequinfumfa (6 Feb 2022)

Bueno, pues hemos ganado un partido importantísimo para afianzarnos en la primera posición. 

Si sacamos los 3 puntos contra el Villarreal me voy a quedar mucho más tranquilo. Aún no lo acabo de tener claro.


----------



## fachacine (6 Feb 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Floja primera parte con algún buen momento, pero una segunda parte muy buena. El Granada ni la ha olido en el segundo tiempo. El cambio de Valverde ha sido la clave. Este jugador estando bien aporta bastante más que Casemiro. Partidazo de Militao. Nos llevamos los tres puntos ganando un partido sin los dos máximos goleadores del equipo, casi un milagro viendo otros partidos similares en casa...



Coincido, para mí Casemiro no tendría que tener vitola de tirtularísimo indiscutible, es muy bueno y fundamental en ciertos partidos, como por ejemplo cuando años anteriores jugábamos con el Barsa de Messi y Casemiro estaba justo ahí donde recibe Messi para encimarle. Pero otros partidos me sobra y no lo considero necesario, le quita imaginación al equipo.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (6 Feb 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Bueno, pues la 2ª parte ha sido totalmente distinta a la primera. La salida de Valverde ha sido fundamental, porque ha metido velocidad y verticalidad. La velocidad es algo muy importante en el fútbol, más que la posesió y todo eso.
> 
> De todas formas no perdamos la perspectiva: hemos ganado 1-0 al Granada en casa, que parece que era un partido de eliminatoria Champions de esos que el gol no acaba de entrar.



Los deberes se han hecho, que teniendo en cuenta las bajas y el poco rodaje de los suplentes, ya es bastante...
Ahora bien, ni este Granada mata arriba ni muerde en defensa, trata de jugar y deja jugar....ojito si no acaba bajando...

6 puntos ante un primer perseguidor que parece se dejara muchos puntos, la crisis no es tanta crisis....eso si, queda mucho....

Ancelotti cagon sentando a Camavinga.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Feb 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Es lo que hay: El anyo que viene quedaran 3 lastres: Kroos, Casemiro y Modric.



Lastre son Marcelo, Bale o Hazard, que cobran un huevo y la yema del otro y aportan entre poco y nada. Isco también pero cobra bastante menos.

Modric, aunque cascadete, no es peor que su suplente. Kroos es todavía un jugador top. Y Casemiro le da mil vueltas a Camavinga (a día de hoy) a pesar de llevar una temporada malilla.


----------



## pepetemete (6 Feb 2022)

El PSG en liga es normal que esté así, el resto son equipos de mierda que a poco que les ganes y los otros vayan cayendo ues te pones primero con margen.

Respecto al juego del Madrid, es una puta mierda...tiene destellos, pero no tiene individualidades bien definidas...hay demasiado pase de balon en el area contraria, y eso al final ya sabemos como termina.


----------



## HArtS (6 Feb 2022)

ccc dijo:


> A ver, piensalo, el italiano ha salido a conservar y pro ello pone a Camavinga; en la segunda parte se ha dado cuenta que el equipo no carbura y pone a Valverde en su lugar y ha acertado.



Al final el cambio le salió bien. Valverde le cambió la cara al equipo y el Madrid empezó a encontrar más espacios.

============

En fin, lo importante es que el Madrid obtuvo los tres puntos y Vinicius descansó (aunque fuera por estar sancionado).


----------



## fachacine (6 Feb 2022)

Exacto, en esos partidos con delanteros de nivel es fundamental para ayudar a los centrales, pero en otros partidos contra equipitos como el Granada, Elche etc es perder tontamente una posición con un jugador defensivo sin necesidad


----------



## ccc (6 Feb 2022)

A ver, la jornada es redonda, el sevilla palma y parece que pierde fuelle y, en realidad, no hay quien nos pueda pillar: Solo nosotros la podemos cagar, porque el equipo se caiga y a dia de hoy, lo veo posible.

Si ganamos la liga y nos eliminan en europa de manera digna, no solo salvamos la temporada, sino que nos llevamos el unico premio gordo al que aspiramos.

La temporada que viene con Mbappe todavia seremos mejores, y en un par de anyos estaremos nuevamente en ventana para ganarlo todo, mientras el BCN se come al Aubemayang y al resto de mierdas que esta fichando,....


----------



## Shaktar (6 Feb 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> El PSG en liga es normal que esté así, el resto son equipos de mierda



No creas, en esta temporada el Sevilla perdió contra el Lille en la champions (de hecho por eso en parte se fue a la UEL) y la Real Sociedad perdió contra el Mónaco en la Europa league


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (6 Feb 2022)

El problema es quien los quiere...porque esos pediran mucho dinero y ningun club querra pagarles lo que piden


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Feb 2022)

Mira, los que habláis del PSG: no nos da para ganar la Champions. Eso lo sabemos todos. Pero a diferencia del resto de los equipos que no tienen para ganar la Champions, nostros tenemos la liga encarriladísima.

No digo que salgamos a perder, pero si nos gana el PSG sería a) normal y b) mejor a largo plazo.


----------



## euromelon (6 Feb 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Pero oye el calvo de Zidane no tenía ni idea.



Y no la tenia


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Feb 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Y no la tenia



Claro, el hombre no sabía de fútbol.
Uno de los mejores jugadores de la historia.

No sabía que Ceballos no sirve ni para dar la hora


----------



## euromelon (6 Feb 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Una prima no (economica me refiero), pero una buena salida al mejor club de alterne de Paris despues del partido contra el PSG si el Madrid gana, si que les ofrecia, si fuera Florentino.
> 
> Con todo el asco que da el moro, no puedes confiar en que los jugadores tengan un poco de orgullo para que ganen, siempre hay que ofrecer algo.



Son mucho mejores las putes de Madrid .


----------



## euromelon (6 Feb 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Claro, el hombre no sabía de fútbol.
> Uno de los mejores jugadores de la historia.
> 
> No sabía que Ceballos no sirve ni para dar la hora



Ponía a panzard y ausensio SIEMPRE


----------



## Xequinfumfa (6 Feb 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Claro, el hombre no sabía de fútbol.
> Uno de los mejores jugadores de la historia.
> 
> No sabía que Ceballos no sirve ni para dar la hora



Zidane a mí me desesperaba como entrenador. El Madrid, muchas veces, jugaba de pena con él. 

Pero el tío tenía un ojo clínico con los futbolistas impresionante. A Ceballos y a Odegaard los caló a la primera.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Feb 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Mira, los que habláis del PSG: no nos da para ganar la Champions. Eso lo sabemos todos. Pero a diferencia del resto de los equipos que no tienen para ganar la Champions, nostros tenemos la liga encarriladísima.
> 
> No digo que salgamos a perder, pero si nos gana el PSG sería a) normal y b) mejor a largo plazo.



Tampoco daba el año pasado y llegaron a semis y a 30 min del final aún podía haber sonado la flauta contra el Chelsea...

Son solo 3 eliminatorias hasta la final,si la suerte acompaña todo es posible aunque también creo que el psg es superior a priori.


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Feb 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Ponía a panzard y ausensio SIEMPRE



Y a quién tenía ?
Joder, que pasó de jugar con Cristiano Ronaldo y Bale a Hazard y Ausencio.
No se le puede pedir peras al olmo y aún así llegando a semis y perdiendo contra el campeón.


----------



## euromelon (6 Feb 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Y a quién tenía ?
> Joder, que pasó de jugar con Cristiano Ronaldo y Bale a Hazard y Ausencio.
> No se le puede pedir peras al olmo y aún así llegando a semis y perdiendo contra el campeón.
> [/ QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## euromelon (6 Feb 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Y a quién tenía ?
> Joder, que pasó de jugar con Cristiano Ronaldo y Bale a Hazard y Ausencio.
> No se le puede pedir peras al olmo y aún así llegando a semis y perdiendo contra el campeón.



Casi le Jode la carrera a odegaard


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Feb 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Pero el tío tenía un ojo clínico con los futbolistas impresionante. A Ceballos y a Odegaard los caló a la primera.



En mi opinión Zidane es un tarado,entre ser una estrella mundial y un inútil a quien no se puede dar un minuto hay puntos intermedios,esos dos jugadores tenían puesta la cruz desde el principio por algún motivo, pero para una rotación eran perfectamente válidos.

Aún recuerdo a Ceballos metiendo dos goles en un partido y jugando 0 minutos los 4-5 partidos siguientes...


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (6 Feb 2022)

Carletto es un mediocre, nos va a costar la Liga.
Se empeña en jugar sin 9 sino está Benzema, se empeña en no dar un puto descanso a Benzema, Kross, Modric y Casemiro hasta que se lesionan y/o revientan, lo de Isco de falso 9 en Bilbao ya fue la hostia, pero en casa con el Granada ya es lo nunca visto.
Lo de señalar hoy a Camavinga (que no ha hecho mal partido) en vez de quitar a Kross es de puta coña.
Se va a cargar a los titulares por no rotar y a los suplentes los tiene desmotivados, normal que se ría Bale, es para descojonarse lo de este mediocre, con un poco de suerte lo echan tras ganar el Sevilla la Liga holgadamente y la enculada que nos va a meter un Psg que no está haciendo nada, si suena la flauta contra el Psg, pues cualquier equipo en marzo (sobre todo un inglés por jugar rápido e intenso) nos va a dar por el culo.


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Feb 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Casi le Jode la carrera a odegaard



Pero que carrera ?
Ofegaard jugador del montón, ni más ni menos


----------



## euromelon (6 Feb 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Pero que carrera ?
> Ofegaard jugador del montón, ni más ni menos



Sería el cuarto centrocampista del Madrid mira dónde tiene un equipo mediocre


----------



## euromelon (6 Feb 2022)

Block por subnormal


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Feb 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Pero que carrera ?
> Ofegaard jugador del montón, ni más ni menos



Tú le estás respondiendo a un tal CCC verdad?


----------



## Roedr (6 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> En mi opinión Zidane es un tarado,entre ser una estrella mundial y un inútil a quien no se puede dar un minuto hay puntos intermedios,esos dos jugadores tenían puesta la cruz desde el principio por algún motivo,* pero para una rotación eran perfectamente válidos.*
> 
> Aún recuerdo a Ceballos metiendo dos goles en un partido y jugando 0 minutos los 4-5 partidos siguientes...



estoy de acuerdo con lo subrayado, pero es que a Ceballos tampoco Carletto le da bola, y en el Arsenal tampoco la rompió. 

PD: ZZ es espectacular. Ojalá termine presidiendo el Madrid.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Tampoco daba el año pasado y llegaron a semis y a 30 min del final aún podía haber sonado la flauta contra el Chelsea...



¿Como que pudo haber sonado la flauta? La flauta sonó y sonó y sonó. En la eliminatoria contra el Chelsea tuvimos muchísima suerte, y aun así la perdimos claramente.


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Tú le estás respondiendo a un tal CCC verdad?



Pues ni idea, ya he perdido el hilo XD


----------



## Roedr (6 Feb 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Zidane a mí me desesperaba como entrenador. El Madrid, muchas veces*, jugaba de pena con él.*
> 
> Pero el tío tenía un ojo clínico con los futbolistas impresionante. A Ceballos y a Odegaard los caló a la primera.



De pena, no. Jugaba priorizando el control. Como entrenador es de la escuela italiana.


----------



## Roedr (6 Feb 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> ¿Como que pudo haber sonado la flauta? La flauta sonó y sonó y sonó. En la eliminatoria contra el Chelsea tuvimos muchísima suerte, y aun así la perdimos claramente.



La suerte la tuvo el Chelsea, no nosotros. Nosotros llegamos a jugar con ellos con medio equipo diezmado.


----------



## Edge2 (7 Feb 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Pues ni idea, ya he perdido el hilo XD



Con quien hablas?


----------



## 11kjuan (7 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Con quien hablas?



Creo que era uno que se llamaba Euromelon.
Pero ni idea


----------



## Glokta (7 Feb 2022)

Bale acaba contrato como Isco y Marcelo. Se tiene entendido que no se va a renovar a ninguno aunque no descarto una sorpresa desagradable con Isco


----------



## Hannibal (7 Feb 2022)

Juraría que he leído aquí a gente criticar el cambio de Camavinga por Valverde, y no lo entiendo. Porque el equipo mejoró claramente con el uruguayo hasta el punto de que el entrenador rival así lo reconoció. 

Camavinga no es que cometiera errores, pero no hacía lo que pedía el partido. Es un acierto de Ancejalotti que es justo reconocerle. Y con Hazard la cosa también mejoró.

Pero bueno, si me tengo que quedar con algo hoy, es con Isco presionando y sobre todo, sobre todo, con don Marco Asensio tirando del carro. Sí, fue el único que tiró desde fuera, y después de otro paradón del portero rival, se dirigió al público pidiendo ánimos para el equipo. Y luego va y mete un golazo.

Supongo que dentro de poco le tocará renovar, sino no se explica


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Feb 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> La suerte la tuvo el Chelsea, no nosotros. Nosotros llegamos a jugar con ellos con medio equipo diezmado.



Recordemos el Chelsea ganó la Champions graciasv al Covid..mucha variante británica pero no un puto positivo..


----------



## filets (7 Feb 2022)

Ceballos es otro Isco.
Hay que mantener el secreto a ver si alguien pica y nos lo compra.


----------



## HArtS (7 Feb 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Juraría que he leído aquí a gente criticar el cambio de Camavinga por Valverde, y no lo entiendo. Porque el equipo mejoró claramente con el uruguayo hasta el punto de que el entrenador rival así lo reconoció.



A ver... La crítica no era a que entrara Valverde sino que a la salida de Camavinga. Creo que en este hilo la mayoría está de acuerdo en que Camavinga y Valverde deberían jugar todos los partidos que sea posible, porque le dan firmeza y verticalidad al mediocampo del Madrid.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Feb 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Juraría que he leído aquí a gente criticar el cambio de Camavinga por Valverde, y no lo entiendo. Porque el equipo mejoró claramente con el uruguayo hasta el punto de que el entrenador rival así lo reconoció.
> 
> Camavinga no es que cometiera errores, pero no hacía lo que pedía el partido. Es un acierto de Ancejalotti que es justo reconocerle. Y con Hazard la cosa también mejoró.
> 
> ...



Yo soy uno de los que critica el cambio de Camavinga. Sin duda Valverde le mejoro, pero honestamente creo que haber quitado a Modric para meter a Valverde dejando a Camavinga en el campo hubiera supuesto mucho mas oxigeno y energia, que era lo que necesitaba el partido, amen de dar descanso a Modric y confianza a Camavinga, que ambos lo necesitan.


----------



## Manero (7 Feb 2022)

Suerte que existe el VAR y Mateu Lahoz ya no puede mangonear como le gusta, que había pitado penalti en una falta 2 metros fuera del área. Que feliz era Mateu sin VAR cuando podía pitar penaltis como aquel que señaló por un empujón de James a Modric.

Lo que no pase en el Bernabéu no pasa en ninguna parte, como hace ya años cuando el árbitro expulsó a un jugador por insultarle, y el jugador en cuestión era sordomudo.


----------



## filets (7 Feb 2022)

El sinverguenza de Mateu Lahoz robandonos un gol


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Feb 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Suerte que existe el VAR y Mateu Lahoz ya no puede mangonear como le gusta, que había pitado penalti en una falta 2 metros fuera del área. Que feliz era Mateu sin VAR cuando podía pitar penaltis como aquel que señaló por un empujón de James a Modric.



Mateu hoy a pitado falta en ataque de Valverde cuando se habían quedado 2 solos contra el portero. Casi equivalente a anular un gol, cuando además lo normal es dejar seguir y si eso ya te lo arregla el VAR. Ni tú piensas que ha sido falta, porque es que no ha habido nada.

Y luego le ha pitado falta a Hazard cuando se había ido de su par por saltar para evitar la segada de un jugador del Granada y pisarle sin querer al tocar el suelo. Claramente lo que debería haber hecho era aguantarse y llevarse 80 kilos de granaíno en la espinilla con la pierna plantada.

Eso ha sido hoy, no hace cinco años.


----------



## Manero (7 Feb 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Mateu hoy a pitado falta en ataque de Valverde cuando se habían quedado 2 solos contra el portero. Casi equivalente a anular un gol, cuando además lo normal es dejar seguir y si eso ya te lo arregla el VAR. Ni tú piensas que ha sido falta, porque es que no ha habido nada.
> 
> Y luego le ha pitado falta a Hazard cuando se había ido de su par por saltar para evitar la segada de un jugador del Granada y pisarle sin querer al tocar el suelo. Claramente lo que debería haber hecho era aguantarse y llevarse 80 kilos de granaíno en la espinilla con la pierna plantada.
> 
> Eso ha sido hoy, no hace cinco años.



Entonces Mateu también le ha perdonado la roja a Hazard por pisar a un rival? Gracias por la información que esa me la había perdido.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Feb 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Entonces Mateu también le ha perdonado la roja a Hazard por pisar a un rival? Gracias por la información que esa me la había perdido.



No seas tan troll, hombre, que hoy habéis dado un paso de gigante para vuestro objetivo de la temporada, que es quedar por delante del Betis y la Real Sociedad. Deberías estar contento.

Igual que yo no sigo quién arbitra qué en los partidos que deciden el descenso, yo no sé qué haces tú viendo qué pitan en la lucha por la liga, es algo que ni te va ni te viene.


----------



## Manero (7 Feb 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No seas tan troll, hombre, que hoy habéis dado un paso de gigante para vuestro objetivo de la temporada, que es quedar por delante del Betis y la Real Sociedad. Deberías estar contento.
> 
> Igual que yo no sigo quién arbitra qué en los partidos que deciden el descenso, yo no sé qué haces tú viendo qué pitan en la lucha por la liga, es algo que ni te va ni te viene.



Yo aún espero el hundimiento del Madrid en el último tercio de la Liga, con Ancianotti reventando a los titulares y sin dar confianza a los suplentes es algo que no descarto. Que 15 puntos son muchos y remontar eso sería casi un milagro, pero cosas más raras se han visto.


----------



## Migas y Moscas (7 Feb 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Entonces Mateu también le ha perdonado la roja a Hazard por pisar a un rival? Gracias por la información que esa me la había perdido.



Solo un llorón barcelonista puede pensar que mateu lahoz que es el único árbitro español que tiene en cuenta uefa y fifa para pitar partidos importantes es un mal árbitro.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Feb 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Que 15 puntos son muchos y remontar eso sería casi un milagro, pero cosas más raras se han visto.



De hecho no, cosas más raras no se han visto. Nadie le ha remontado a un líder 15 puntos en las 16 últimas jornadas.


----------



## qbit (7 Feb 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Suerte que existe el VAR y Mateu Lahoz ya no puede mangonear como le gusta, que había pitado penalti en una falta 2 metros fuera del área. Que feliz era Mateu sin VAR cuando podía pitar penaltis como aquel que señaló por un empujón de James a Modric.
> 
> Lo que no pase en el Bernabéu no pasa en ninguna parte, como hace ya años cuando el árbitro expulsó a un jugador por insultarle, y el jugador en cuestión era sordomudo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 934108



Ya sabemos que la estrategia de los culerdos es cuanto a propaganda se refiere es el victimismo injustificado ("calumnia que algo queda"), pero hay que tener algo de inteligencia para hacerlo cuando es público que mientras al Farsa le han estado pitando penalties y expulsiones a favor con mucha facilidad durante años al Madrid le hacían lo contrario.


----------



## qbit (7 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Con quien hablas?



Ese mensaje que citas, con ApoloCreed.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (7 Feb 2022)

Yo he criticado el cambio de Camavinga; pero como ya han dicho otros foreros, no porque saliera Valverde, sino por quitar a Camavinga y no quitar a Modric.

De hecho, el medio centro titular del Madrid (desde luego, en Champions sin duda alguna) deberia ser Kroos de mediocentro y Valverde y Camavinga de interiores. Todo lo que no sea eso, es pegarnos un tiro en el pie.

Pero, bueno, cojonudo. Hemos ganado y seguimos para bingo.


----------



## petro6 (7 Feb 2022)

Si Asensio no hubiera tenido aquella lesión ahora mismo sería el mejor jugador español de la historia. Que alguien me diga aún en su versión actual, otro jugador de la selección que le supere en técnica individual.


----------



## petro6 (7 Feb 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Suerte que existe el VAR y Mateu Lahoz ya no puede mangonear como le gusta, que había pitado penalti en una falta 2 metros fuera del área. Que feliz era Mateu sin VAR cuando podía pitar penaltis como aquel que señaló por un empujón de James a Modric.
> 
> Lo que no pase en el Bernabéu no pasa en ninguna parte, como hace ya años cuando el árbitro expulsó a un jugador por insultarle, y el jugador en cuestión era sordomudo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 934108



Claro, ya sabemos que Mateu Lahez es un gran madridista.


----------



## 11kjuan (7 Feb 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Si Asensio no hubiera tenido aquella lesión ahora mismo sería el mejor jugador español de la historia. Que alguien me diga aún en su versión actual, otro jugador de la selección que le supere en técnica individual.



Se ha venido usted un poco arriba. XD


----------



## Hannibal (7 Feb 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> A ver... La crítica no era a que entrara Valverde sino que a la salida de Camavinga. Creo que en este hilo la mayoría está de acuerdo en que Camavinga y Valverde deberían jugar todos los partidos que sea posible, porque le dan firmeza y verticalidad al mediocampo del Madrid.





Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Yo he criticado el cambio de Camavinga; pero como ya han dicho otros foreros, no porque saliera Valverde, sino por quitar a Camavinga y no quitar a Modric.
> 
> De hecho, el medio centro titular del Madrid (desde luego, en Champions sin duda alguna) deberia ser Kroos de mediocentro y Valverde y Camavinga de interiores. Todo lo que no sea eso, es pegarnos un tiro en el pie.
> 
> Pero, bueno, cojonudo. Hemos ganado y seguimos para bingo.



En eso estoy de acuerdo, Kroos, Valverde y Camavinga debería ser lo ideal en partidos de liga contra equipos de la zona media baja. Pero contra el PSG, en 10 días, sería como mínimo temerario. Y además no podemos olvidar que Camavinga tiene 18 años y lleva 6 meses aquí, hay que tener ojo no acabe quemado como le está pasando a Rodrygo, que al principio parecía más jugador que Vini y mirad ahora.


----------



## Manero (7 Feb 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> De hecho no, cosas más raras no se han visto. Nadie le ha remontado a un líder 15 puntos en las 16 últimas jornadas.



El Barcelona tiene un partido pendiente en casa contra el Rayo y si se gana serán 12 puntos de diferencia para 15 jornadas. Haciendo un poco de cuento de la lechera si el Barça gana el Clásico del Bernabéu serían 9 puntos de distancia y 14 jornadas por jugar. Si el Madrid estuviera ganando sus partidos arrasando y con juego brillante te diría que es imposible remontar eso, pero con el juego de pena que hacen y con el mal rollete que se está generando entre parte de la plantilla y Ancianotti todo es posible.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Feb 2022)

Manero dijo:


> El Barcelona tiene un partido pendiente en casa contra el Rayo y si se gana serán 12 puntos de diferencia para 15 jornadas. Haciendo un poco de cuento de la lechera si el Barça gana el Clásico del Bernabéu serían 9 puntos de distancia y 14 jornadas por jugar. Si el Madrid estuviera ganando sus partidos arrasando y con juego brillante te diría que es imposible remontar eso, pero con el juego de pena que hacen y con el mal rollete que se está generando entre parte de la plantilla y Ancianotti todo es posible.




para juego brillante ya está el del farsa.


----------



## JimTonic (7 Feb 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Yo aún espero el hundimiento del Madrid en el último tercio de la Liga, con Ancianotti reventando a los titulares y sin dar confianza a los suplentes es algo que no descarto. Que 15 puntos son muchos y remontar eso sería casi un milagro, pero cosas más raras se han visto.



de hecho creo que una liga que perdio el madrid sacaba 15 puntos al segundo, creo que era el valencia, en 8 jornadas


----------



## xilebo (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## Woden (7 Feb 2022)

Manero dijo:


> El Barcelona tiene un partido pendiente en casa contra el Rayo y si se gana serán 12 puntos de diferencia para 15 jornadas. Haciendo un poco de cuento de la lechera si el Barça gana el Clásico del Bernabéu serían 9 puntos de distancia y 14 jornadas por jugar. Si el Madrid estuviera ganando sus partidos arrasando y con juego brillante te diría que es imposible remontar eso, pero con el juego de pena que hacen y con el mal rollete que se está generando entre parte de la plantilla y Ancianotti todo es posible.



Que yo sepa quedarían 9 partidos por jugar (el partido del Barça es en la jornada 29). 
Pero vamos no me extrañaría que antes nos hubiéramos dejado puntos.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (7 Feb 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Si Asensio no hubiera tenido aquella lesión ahora mismo sería el mejor jugador español de la historia. Que alguien me diga aún en su versión actual, otro jugador de la selección que le supere en técnica individual.



Asensio es un buen suplente del Madrid. Hoy por hoy, claramente mejor que Rodrygo. Si acepta renovar a la baja, asumiendo su papel de jugador numero 12/13, estupendo. Si se sube a la parra, es venta clara.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Feb 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Asensio es un buen suplente del Madrid. Hoy por hoy, claramente mejor que Rodrygo. Si acepta renovar a la baja, asumiendo su papel de jugador numero 12/13, estupendo. Si se sube a la parra, es venta clara.



a mi me da la sensacion de que este chico tonto no es, perro bastante perro, pero tonto no es. y creo que sabe que como estan las cosas y segun se van a poner (llegara Mbappe y a saber si no viene alguno mas) no pedira el oro y el moro. por otro lado me da la sensacion de que se ha acomodado a la suplencia con titularidades puntuales y no lo ve mal del todo. por tanto, aunque me gustaria que lo vendieran por un buen dinero a un Arsenal de turno, me parece que lo tendremos unos cuantos años mas aqui... pero vamos, mientras cuaje partiditos como ayer, tiene un pase...


----------



## Manero (7 Feb 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Que yo sepa quedarían 9 partidos por jugar (el partido del Barça es en la jornada 29).
> Pero vamos no me extrañaría que antes nos hubiéramos dejado puntos.



Me refería a que independientemente de cuando se juegue el Clásico quedan otras 14 jornadas aún por jugarse además del Clásico, y si el Barça gana en el Bernabéu y el partido atrasado que tiene serían 9 puntos de desventaja respecto al Madrid. Que ahora son 15 puntos pero cuando se juegue el Clásico pueden ser menos y ese partido ser decisivo, cuando hace apenas un mes el Barcelona estaba descartado para luchar por el título. Y al menos hoy no lo veo imposible.


----------



## Woden (7 Feb 2022)

Yo sigo creyendo que el Barça no es candidato. Nosotros y el Cerdilla y ya.
Dudo que el Barça gane todo hasta final de temporada tampoco.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (7 Feb 2022)

Opino igual. Al final depende de su actitud y lo bien o mal que encaje su suplencia. Y eso es un análisis que a los aficionados de a pie se nos escapa. Eso lo saben él, Ancelotti y Florentino.

Lo que sí parece bastante claro es que si acaba renovando, Rodrygo se va a tener que buscar las habichuelas en otro sitio. Me parece a mí que al chaval (a Rodrygo, digo) se le está haciendo muy complicado gestionar todo esto a nivel emocional y profesional. No debe ser nada fácil y, obviamente, le está afectando en el campo.
Veremos qué pasa. A mí me da la impresión que Asensio se queda, renovando a la baja, y que Rodrygo se marcha.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Feb 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Si Asensio no hubiera tenido aquella lesión ahora mismo sería el mejor jugador español de la historia. Que alguien me diga aún en su versión actual, otro jugador de la selección que le supere en técnica individual.




La virgen Santa...

Xavi Hernández, Iniesta, Valeron o Silva eran de lejos más técnicos.

Joaquín, muniain, etxeberria mejor uno contra uno, directamente ausencio no regatea .

Raúl González aunque pobre técnicamente era mucho más decisivo que el, a años luz.

David Villa ya ni contamos porque parece abuso.

Ausencio no está ni entre los 300 más importantes de la historia del fútbol español, su única virtud es el tiro desde fuera del área.

No regatea.
No tiene pase ni largo ni corto.
No remata de cabeza.
No defiende.
No sabe tirar faltas.


No se yo ehhh.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Feb 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Me refería a que independientemente de cuando se juegue el Clásico quedan otras 14 jornadas aún por jugarse además del Clásico, y si el Barça gana en el Bernabéu y el partido atrasado que tiene serían 9 puntos de desventaja respecto al Madrid. Que ahora son 15 puntos pero cuando se juegue el Clásico pueden ser menos y ese partido ser decisivo, cuando hace apenas un mes el Barcelona estaba descartado para luchar por el título. Y al menos hoy no lo veo imposible.



Si todo eso está muy bien, pero por mucho que lo partas en la jornada de aquí y la jornada de allá tienen que ser 15 puntos en 16 jornadas.

Vosotros ahora tenéis que jugar contra el Espanyol fuera, el Valencia fuera, el Athletic en casa y el Nápoles dos veces en 15 días de calendario. Las 16 jornadas que os quedan incluyen ese tipo de cosas.


----------



## Manero (7 Feb 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Si todo eso está muy bien, pero por mucho que lo partas en la jornada de aquí y la jornada de allá tienen que ser 15 puntos en 16 jornadas.
> 
> Vosotros ahora tenéis que jugar contra el Espanyol fuera, el Valencia fuera, el Athletic en casa y el Nápoles dos veces en 15 días de calendario. Las 16 jornadas que os quedan incluyen ese tipo de cosas.



El Madrid sigue siendo el favorito para ganar la Liga, y si alguien tiene más posibilidades de quitársela es el Sevilla. Solo digo que el Barça estaba desahuciado hace un mes para la lucha por la Liga y a dia de hoy yo no lo descartaría.

Y yo no estoy en Madrid ni se como está el vestuario, pero desde fuera tiene pinta de que eso puede explotar en cualquier momento como encadenen malos resultados o en Champions tengan una debacle contra el PSG. Con titulares viejos y con muchos partidos encima y suplentes descontentos y sin ritmo de competición, yo no iría celebrando todavía el título de Liga.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La virgen Santa...
> 
> Xavi Hernández, Iniesta, Valeron o Silva eran de lejos más técnicos.
> 
> ...



Hombre,en este equipo donde nadie sabe tirar a puerta ya es un valor,aunque a mi tambien me chirria verle recibir y salvo que sea en una posicion con mucha ventaja,caracolear un poco para dar un pase facil…

tampoco tiene arrancada potente ni es especialmente veloz,simplemente sabe tirar a puerta y ha hecho carrera con eso.


----------



## Harkkonen (7 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hombre,en este equipo donde nadie sabe tirar a puerta ya es un valor,aunque a mi tambien me chirria verle recibir y salvo que sea en una posicion con mucha ventaja,caracolear un poco para dar un pase facil…
> 
> tampoco tiene arrancada potente ni es especialmente veloz,simplemente sabe tirar a puerta y ha hecho carrera con eso.



Simplemente?


----------



## Harkkonen (7 Feb 2022)

Manero dijo:


> El Madrid sigue siendo el favorito para ganar la Liga, y si alguien tiene más posibilidades de quitársela es el Sevilla. Solo digo que el Barça estaba desahuciado hace un mes para la lucha por la Liga y a dia de hoy yo no lo descartaría.
> 
> Y yo no estoy en Madrid ni se como está el vestuario, pero desde fuera tiene pinta de que eso puede explotar en cualquier momento como encadenen malos resultados o en Champions tengan una debacle contra el PSG. Con titulares viejos y con muchos partidos encima y suplentes descontentos y sin ritmo de competición, yo no iría celebrando todavía el título de Liga.



Los madridistas no somos tan tolais como los del Athleti para celebrar nada sin haberlo ganao...

Min 94 tolai


----------



## JimTonic (7 Feb 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> a mi me da la sensacion de que este chico tonto no es, perro bastante perro, pero tonto no es. y creo que sabe que como estan las cosas y segun se van a poner (llegara Mbappe y a saber si no viene alguno mas) no pedira el oro y el moro. por otro lado me da la sensacion de que se ha acomodado a la suplencia con titularidades puntuales y no lo ve mal del todo. por tanto, aunque me gustaria que lo vendieran por un buen dinero a un Arsenal de turno, me parece que lo tendremos unos cuantos años mas aqui... pero vamos, mientras cuaje partiditos como ayer, tiene un pase...



se quiere ir a la liga inglesa, porque le ofrecen lo mismo de reonvacion que de sueldo, esto es , 4 millones netos que con la inflacion significa renovar a la baja

y el se quiere ir a Inglaterra que le ofrecen un 50% mas


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Feb 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Simplemente?



para ser titular en un equipo como el Madrid tienes que tener algo mas,no en todos los partidos te van a dejar pegarle comodo desde la frontal,y en los que te dejen no en todos vas a meterla…

para mi un jugador de medio campo hacia adelante que no encara jamas no puede ser top


----------



## Fiodor (7 Feb 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Si Asensio no hubiera tenido aquella lesión ahora mismo sería el mejor jugador español de la historia. Que alguien me diga aún en su versión actual, otro jugador de la selección que le supere en técnica individual.



A Asensio le falta tener hambre. Tiene potencial de crack pero se conforma con ser un funcionario. Salvo en partidos como ayer donde saca el orgullo, pero no es lo habitual...


----------



## Xequinfumfa (7 Feb 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> se quiere ir a la liga inglesa, porque le ofrecen lo mismo de reonvacion que de sueldo, esto es , 4 millones netos que con la inflacion significa renovar a la baja
> 
> y el se quiere ir a Inglaterra que le ofrecen un 50% mas



Pues si esto es así, con un lacito y nos quedamos con Rodrygo.


----------



## xilebo (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## euromelon (7 Feb 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> se quiere ir a la liga inglesa, porque le ofrecen lo mismo de reonvacion que de sueldo, esto es , 4 millones netos que con la inflacion significa renovar a la baja
> 
> y el se quiere ir a Inglaterra que le ofrecen un 50% mas



Lucas vat er cobra 5 netos


----------



## Edu.R (7 Feb 2022)

A ver hijos.

El Barcelona ha ganado con Xavi 6 partidos en Liga (De 11):
- 1-0 al Espanyol con 2 palos del Espanyol.
- 0-1 al Mallorca con paradon de Ter Stegen en el añadido.
- 0-1 al Alavés en el 87' con juego Paco de mierda
- 3-2 al Elche, dejándose remontar un 2-0.
- 1-3 al Villarreal, siendo sometido y con 1-1 hasta el min.88.

Y lo de ayer.

La victoria de ayer es la "rara", alomejor es la "nueva normalidad", pero es el primer partido que gana con margen y juego. Pero ahora le toca ir a Cornellá, a Mestalla y recibir al Ath.Bilbao (Amen de visitar Bernabeu, Villamarin o Reale Arena, entre otros). Si gana 2 de esos 3, entonces digo que la plaza de Champions no se le escapa, de momento el partido de ayer es la excepción y no la norma.


----------



## HArtS (7 Feb 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> En eso estoy de acuerdo, Kroos, Valverde y Camavinga debería ser lo ideal en partidos de liga contra equipos de la zona media baja. Pero contra el PSG, en 10 días, sería como mínimo temerario. Y además no podemos olvidar que Camavinga tiene 18 años y lleva 6 meses aquí, hay que tener ojo no acabe quemado como le está pasando a Rodrygo, que al principio parecía más jugador que Vini y mirad ahora.



Para mi el mediocampo ideal del Madrid es con Casemiro jugando siempre, Valverde y Camavinga rotando entre sí y que Modric o Kroos jueguen siempre, nunca juntos pero sí por separado.


----------



## Hannibal (7 Feb 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Yo sigo creyendo que el Barça no es candidato. Nosotros y el Cerdilla y ya.
> Dudo que el Barça gane todo hasta final de temporada tampoco.



Yo lo que veo absurdo es seguir haciendo cábalas. Igual de absurdo que el que se creía en diciembre que la liga ya la teníamos en el zurrón.

Aún quedan 15 partidos por jugar, eso son 45 puntos. Si tenemos en cuenta que el Valencia fue campeón con 75 puntos en 2001, eso significa que incluso el propio Valencia que va 11° podría ser campeón si gana todo lo que le queda. Obviamente no va a pasar, pero que el equipo que gane la liga va a deber ganar mínimo 10 partidos en lo que queda, sí, así que toca seguir remando cada domingo durante mes y medio mínimo, y luego hablamos.


----------



## cebollo (7 Feb 2022)

Para mi la ventaja que tiene el Madri contra el PSG es que el primer partido se juega en París. Podremos salir a meternos atrás y buscar alguna carrera de Vinicius. Si sale bien se hace lo mismo en la vuelta. 

Jugando primero en Madrid el PSG se metería atrás y buscaría a Mbappe. Y si les sale bien harían lo mismo en la vuelta. Son dos equipos parecidos. Con calidad pero viejos, vagos, que presionan poco y que intentan vivir de alguna carrera del rápido del equipo.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (7 Feb 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Para mi el mediocampo ideal del Madrid es con Casemiro jugando siempre, Valverde y Camavinga rotando entre sí y que Modric o Kroos jueguen siempre, nunca juntos pero sí por separado.



Este año Casemiro no está para jugar siempre. Una cosa es que no tenga suplente para su posición y otra cosa es que sea insustituible por juego o por estado de forma.

Hay alternativas, pero hay que trabajarlas , ahora bien, Carletto no lo va a hacer.

Casemiro está haciendo una temporada horrible, la peor que le recuerdo. Años anteriores empezaba mal e iba mejorando hasta completar la temporada con una gran nota media. Este año es un desastre.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Feb 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Yo lo que veo absurdo es seguir haciendo cábalas. Igual de absurdo que el que se creía en diciembre que la liga ya la teníamos en el zurrón.
> 
> Aún quedan 15 partidos por jugar, eso son 45 puntos. Si tenemos en cuenta que el Valencia fue campeón con 75 puntos en 2001, eso significa que incluso el propio Valencia que va 11° podría ser campeón si gana todo lo que le queda. Obviamente no va a pasar, pero que el equipo que gane la liga va a deber ganar mínimo 10 partidos en lo que queda, sí, así que toca seguir remando cada domingo durante mes y medio mínimo, y luego hablamos.



No son cábalas. Un equipo campeón creo que nunca ha remontado más de 9 puntos en una vuelta, y ya ni siquiera queda una vuelta. La mayor remontada de la historia en puntos que sea relevante (quiero decir, que afecte a un equipo de la zona alta) son los 18 puntos que el Barça le remontó al Madrid de Queiroz en 20 jornadas (que no 16), y no le dio para ganar la liga porque tenía otros equipos por delante.

Me puedo equivocar punto arriba o punto abajo, pero de 9 puntos de diferencia a 15 hay un trecho gordísimo. El Barça tiene que hacer 16 jornadas históricas, sin precedente, simplemente para quedar por delante del Madrid. Y tiene que ya no romper, sino pulverizar cual bomba atómica todos los records habidos y por haber para ganar la liga.

El único rival que queda en Liga ahora mismo es el Sevilla. Eso es lo que hay.


----------



## Fiodor (7 Feb 2022)

Una de las cosas que más me gustaron del partido fue ver a Militao con los ojos inyectados en sangre... El tío tiene ambición, pelea atrás, arriba, roba balones, intenta meter gol, se juega el físico en cada balón dividido... Es difícil ver jugadores con esa actitud en el Madrid en los últimos años. Ramos, CR7 y tirando más atrás a Pepe, pero por lo general la mayoría de jugadores actuales tienen sangre de horchata...


----------



## Roedr (7 Feb 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Una de las cosas que más me gustaron del partido fue ver a Militao con los ojos inyectados en sangre... El tío tiene ambición, pelea atrás, arriba, roba balones, intenta meter gol, se juega el físico en cada balón dividido... Es difícil ver jugadores con esa actitud en el Madrid en los últimos años. Ramos, CR7 y tirando más atrás a Pepe, pero por lo general la mayoría de jugadores actuales tienen sangre de horchata...



Sí, Militao es un fichajazo a la altura de Vini.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Feb 2022)

Militao, si no hubiera sido por cierta lesión, sabéis donde estaria, ¿no?

Que en un Real Madrid-Levante cometió un error de salida y se le puso la cruz.


----------



## Roedr (7 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Militao, si no hubiera sido por cierta lesión, sabéis donde estaria, ¿no?
> 
> Que en un Real Madrid-Levante cometió un error de salida y se le puso la cruz.



No creo que tan mal. Yo creo que en el club sabían desde el principio que Mili es una mala bestia.


----------



## ccc (7 Feb 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No creo que tan mal. Yo creo que en el club sabían desde el principio que Mili es una mala bestia.



Si, en el club lo sabian, por eso pagaron 50 kilotones por el, pero para el calvo o Ancelotti estaria en el banquillo o ya se habria pirado.

Es lo que no quereis ver algunos,....El unico entrenador que se ha ido o ha sido echado por el que cree el Madrid que se equivoco fue Solari: Solari dio oportunidades a Llorente, a Vini, a Reguilon y sento de un plumazo a Isco, a Marcelo,...Y el tiempo le ha dado la razon.

Tenemos desde hace unos 3 anyos a un BCN en descomposicion y el anyo pasado no ganamos la liga y en este el abuelo esta apostando por los de siempre: Desde Ronaldo estamos reconstruyendo y jugamos con los mismos: Hasta los huevos.


----------



## Fiodor (7 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Militao, si no hubiera sido por cierta lesión, sabéis donde estaria, ¿no?
> 
> Que en un Real Madrid-Levante cometió un error de salida y se le puso la cruz.



Es que no tiene nada que ver este Militao con sus primeros partidos en el Madrid... No sé si le podía la presión de competir con Ramos o Varane, o le costó adaptarse, pero si ves ahora sus primeros partidos parece otro jugador... Fallaba pases sencillos, era torpe con el balón y le faltaba contundencia... Que haya cambiado tanto en tan poco tiempo es algo sorprendente, lo habitual es lo contrario, jugadores que parecen cracks y a los dos años acaban jugando la Europa League...


----------



## tururut12 (7 Feb 2022)

Manero dijo:


> El Madrid sigue siendo el favorito para ganar la Liga, y si alguien tiene más posibilidades de quitársela es el Sevilla. Solo digo que el Barça estaba desahuciado hace un mes para la lucha por la Liga y a dia de hoy yo no lo descartaría.
> 
> Y yo no estoy en Madrid ni se como está el vestuario, pero desde fuera tiene pinta de que eso puede explotar en cualquier momento como encadenen malos resultados o en Champions tengan una debacle contra el PSG. Con titulares viejos y con muchos partidos encima y suplentes descontentos y sin ritmo de competición, yo no iría celebrando todavía el título de Liga.



Ya sé que de ilusión también se vive pero más le vale al Barça asegurarse el acceso a la Champions ya que el Villarreal apunta hacia arriba. Es muy complicado que el Barcelona logre más allá de la 3 plaza. Para ser campeón tendría que ganarlo todo y el Real Madrid hacer un final de temporada nefasto. Normalmente si en el tramo final llevas más de 10 puntos de ventaja no se suele perder la Liga.


----------



## _Suso_ (7 Feb 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> Ya sé que de ilusión también se vive pero más le vale al Barça asegurarse el acceso a la Champions ya que el Villarreal apunta hacia arriba. Es muy complicado que el Barcelona logre más allá de la 3 plaza. Para ser campeón tendría que ganarlo todo y el Real Madrid hacer un final de temporada nefasto. Normalmente si en el tramo final llevas más de 10 puntos de ventaja no se suele perder la Liga.



Si no llegan a champions siempre les quedará el moralmente hemos sido campeones, hemos tenido la posesión y bla, bla, bla


----------



## Roedr (7 Feb 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Es que no tiene nada que ver este Militao con sus primeros partidos en el Madrid... No sé si le podía la presión de competir con Ramos o Varane, o le costó adaptarse, pero si ves ahora sus primeros partidos parece otro jugador... Fallaba pases sencillos, era torpe con el balón y le faltaba contundencia... Que haya cambiado tanto en tan poco tiempo es algo sorprendente, lo habitual es lo contrario, jugadores que parecen cracks y a los dos años acaban jugando la Europa League...



Yo creo que se puede adivinar el potencial real. Militao es el mismo ahora que hace un año, igual que Vini, lo que ha cambiado es la confianza. 
Eso la gente del club lo tiene que ver.

Ahora tienes un ejemplo actual de lo mismo: Rodrygo. Rinde peor que Asensio y se ve a leguas que es muchísimo mejor. Dudo que el club lo venda tan fácilmente, porque saben que su nivel real no es el que está mostrando ahora y lo que va a dar de sí cuando gane confianza.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Feb 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Es que no tiene nada que ver este Militao con sus primeros partidos en el Madrid... No sé si le podía la presión de competir con Ramos o Varane, o le costó adaptarse, pero si ves ahora sus primeros partidos parece otro jugador... Fallaba pases sencillos, era torpe con el balón y le faltaba contundencia... Que haya cambiado tanto en tan poco tiempo es algo sorprendente, lo habitual es lo contrario, jugadores que parecen cracks y a los dos años acaban jugando la Europa League...



Joder, yo me acuerdo un partido en la ciudad deportiva contra el Huesca, una carrera donde le sacaba varios metros al delantero y el delantero le acabo ganando la carrera....eso si que me preocupo...pero oye quien lo ha visto y quien lo ve. Ahora los periolistos listillos tipo Latigo Serrano buscan otro par hacer sus chistes


----------



## xilebo (8 Feb 2022)




----------



## Chichimango (8 Feb 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Tenemos desde hace unos 3 anyos a un BCN en descomposicion y el anyo pasado no ganamos la liga y en este el abuelo esta apostando por los de siempre: Desde Ronaldo estamos reconstruyendo y jugamos con los mismos: Hasta los huevos.



En realidad llevamos tres años esperando a Mbappé. Nos guste más o menos, el futuro del Madrid pasa por él. La próxima champions, que ojalá podamos verla esta década, pasa por él. Con un tío de su categoría ya eres competitivo en Europa, y si aciertas a rodearle de los jugadores adecuados te conviertes en uno de los 2-3 favoritos a ganarlo todo. En eso está el club, pero quitarle la merienda al matón del barrio (el PSG) no es fácil.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (8 Feb 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> En realidad llevamos tres años esperando a Mbappé. Nos guste más o menos, el futuro del Madrid pasa por él. La próxima champions, que ojalá podamos verla esta década, pasa por él. Con un tío de su categoría ya eres competitivo en Europa, y si aciertas a rodearle de los jugadores adecuados te conviertes en uno de los 2-3 favoritos a ganarlo todo. En eso está el club, pero quitarle la merienda al matón del barrio (el PSG) no es fácil.



Si Mbappé no está ya comprometido en secreto con el Real Madrid (y para mucho tiempo) la actitud que mantiene a sólo cuatro meses del final de su contrato sería ridícula y suicida. No creo que ni él ni su entorno sean tan tontos.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (8 Feb 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Si Mbappé no está ya comprometido en secreto con el Real Madrid (y para mucho tiempo) la actitud que mantiene a sólo cuatro meses del final de su contrato sería ridícula y suicida. No creo que ni él ni su entorno sean tan tontos.



Salvando las distancias, siderales, me empieza a venir a la cabeza el caso Karembeu. Y añito y pico esperando el fichaje. Mas importante que el jugador en si fue ganar esa batalla. Luego el pibe mas alla de meter un gol con la chepa y otro de punterazo no aporto nada, pero esos dos goles fueron fundamentales para la septima, sobre todo el punterazo en Alemania...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (8 Feb 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Salvando las distancias, siderales, me empieza a venir a la cabeza el caso Karembeu. Y añito y pico esperando el fichaje. Mas importante que el jugador en si fue ganar esa batalla. Luego el pibe mas alla de meter un gol con la chepa y otro de punterazo no aporto nada, pero esos dos goles fueron fundamentales para la septima, sobre todo el punterazo en Alemania...



Karembeu se amortizó con sólo dos o tres cositas. Anelka, que costó mucho más, casi también.


----------



## JimTonic (8 Feb 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Karembeu se amortizó con sólo dos o tres cositas. Anelka, que costó mucho más, casi también.



solo con ver las fotos de la mujer en el marca ya valio la pena el fichaje


----------



## JimTonic (8 Feb 2022)

Ferran Reverter, CEO del Barcelona, anuncia su salida del club


Ferran Reverter ya no es el CEO del FC Barcelona después de comunicar este martes al presidente Joan Laporta su voluntad de dejar el cargo. Según informa el club y el propio Revert




www.marca.com






jojojo


la que debe estar liando laporca con los contratos en diferido


----------



## Chichimango (8 Feb 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Si Mbappé no está ya comprometido en secreto con el Real Madrid (y para mucho tiempo) la actitud que mantiene a sólo cuatro meses del final de su contrato sería ridícula y suicida. No creo que ni él ni su entorno sean tan tontos.



Sin duda, pero hay que vestir el muñeco para que el PSG salve su honor. A lo que iba es que el nuevo proyecto empieza en realidad cuando llegue el gabacho, hasta entonces todo es preludio: ganas una Liga por aquí, una Supercopa por allá, vas probando fichajes _baratos_... Lo bueno empieza la temporada que viene. Y si Floper consigue traerse a Halland también, ni te cuento.


----------



## Tubiegah (8 Feb 2022)

No me importa perder la liga ante el Sevilla

Más que nada porque vamos a ganar la Champions. Pero claramente, además. 

Estais a tiempo de subiros al carro, aún aceptamos negacionistas


----------



## Xequinfumfa (8 Feb 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> No me importa perder la liga ante el Sevilla
> 
> Más que nada porque vamos a ganar la Champions. Pero claramente, además.
> 
> Estais a tiempo de subiros al carro, aún aceptamos negacionistas



Venga, coño, sí, me he venido arriba!!!!

I believe I can flyyyyyyyyy....

A campeonar con Vini, Benzema, el pajarito Valverde, Camavinga y Militao. Lo veo. Yo también lo veo. 

Hala Madrid, hostiaaaaaaa


----------



## Harkkonen (8 Feb 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> No me importa perder la liga ante el Sevilla
> 
> Más que nada porque vamos a ganar la Champions. Pero claramente, además.
> 
> Estais a tiempo de subiros al carro, aún aceptamos negacionistas



Quedamos eliminados por Mbappe

Apuestas algo?


----------



## Harkkonen (8 Feb 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> En realidad llevamos tres años esperando a Mbappé. Nos guste más o menos, el futuro del Madrid pasa por él. La próxima champions, que ojalá podamos verla esta década, pasa por él. Con un tío de su categoría ya eres competitivo en Europa, y si aciertas a rodearle de los jugadores adecuados te conviertes en uno de los 2-3 favoritos a ganarlo todo. En eso está el club, pero quitarle la merienda al matón del barrio (el PSG) no es fácil.



Hombre, el Madrid tiene buena base para crear un equipo ganador de alguna Champions en en el proximo lustro, esta década

Courtois

Militao, Alaba, Mendy

Valverde, Camavinga

Vinicius, Mbappe

Nos faltarían 3 jugadores para un 11 muy potente, LD X, MC Tchouameni y DC Haaland

Mas a medio plazo Casemiro, Kroos, Rodrygo y a corto plazo Carvajal, Benzema, Modric.

Pd - Para la temporada q viene aparte de Mbappe que doy por hecho, son indispensables un lateral derecho y un mediocentro ya que Carvajal y Casemiro son los más flojo entre los titulares de esta temporada, teniendo en cuenta que para arriba en derecha viene Mbappe


----------



## xilebo (8 Feb 2022)

*La gente se pasa con Casemiro, que JAMÁS ha lesionado a nadie*


----------



## Hermericus (8 Feb 2022)

El Madrid ficha a otro negro y dejo de ser del Madrid.


----------



## seven up (8 Feb 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> Ferran Reverter, CEO del Barcelona, anuncia su salida del club
> 
> 
> Ferran Reverter ya no es el CEO del FC Barcelona después de comunicar este martes al presidente Joan Laporta su voluntad de dejar el cargo. Según informa el club y el propio Revert
> ...



El contrato de Aubameyang tiene que ser canela fina, tenía garantizados 38 millones en el Arsenal y se va gratis al Barça, encima va a jugar casi gratis lo que resta de temporada por el tema del límite salarial. 

Luego está lo de Spotify, 94 millones por cada una de las tres temporadas (283 millones), casi el doble de lo que les paga Rakuten con Messi o lo que paga Emirates al Real Madrid y encima el tío sale corriendo antes de firmar nada, suena todo un poco extraño.


----------



## Roedr (8 Feb 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Si Mbappé no está ya comprometido en secreto con el Real Madrid (y para mucho tiempo) la actitud que mantiene a sólo cuatro meses del final de su contrato sería ridícula y suicida. No creo que ni él ni su entorno sean tan tontos.



Según Gaspar está fichadísimo. Ya sabes, una variación del clásico 'del enemigo el consejo'.


----------



## Roedr (8 Feb 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> No me importa perder la liga ante el Sevilla
> 
> Más que nada porque vamos a ganar la Champions. Pero claramente, además.
> 
> Estais a tiempo de subiros al carro, aún aceptamos negacionistas



hehe


----------



## Roedr (8 Feb 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Venga, coño, sí, me he venido arriba!!!!
> 
> I believe I can flyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> ...



Bromas a parte, con esos 5 on fire sí ganaríamos la Champions; pero vamos, lo mismo con los buenos del PSG.


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 Feb 2022)

Escucho el radio.es de Richard Dees y me encuentro unhilo de tuister, en el esta joya:




Niven

@deiviNIVEN
·
10h

*Me compraras el límite recomendado de la ECA a 2022 dando porcentajes de hace 20 años? Que recomendaba por ejemplo en el 2009 teniendo en cuenta que eran salarios más bajos? Porque lo mismo ese 43% equivalía a un 80%... Es una gráfica tendenciosa ya que la liga lo impone en 2013.*

No tiene claro el muchacho la diferencia entre porcentajes y cantidades.
https://twitter.com/deiviNIVEN/status/1491156415121346560/photo/1


----------



## JimTonic (9 Feb 2022)

joder si el barcelona nunca podra ser un club de primera linea es por cosas como estas, la endogamia vuelve a la casa. El Laporca ha contratado a su hermana, a su prima?, a su secretaria y a la hija de la secretaria


eso que sepamos que es lo que ha salido, pero parece que la endogamia está en todos los niveles


----------



## Woden (9 Feb 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Si Mbappé no está ya comprometido en secreto con el Real Madrid (y para mucho tiempo) la actitud que mantiene a sólo cuatro meses del final de su contrato sería ridícula y suicida. No creo que ni él ni su entorno sean tan tontos.



Todo es posible en teniendo en cuenta sus orígenes moronegros


----------



## xilebo (9 Feb 2022)

*Todos los años sucede*


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 Feb 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> joder si el barcelona nunca podra ser un club de primera linea es por cosas como estas, la endogamia vuelve a la casa. El Laporca ha contratado a su hermana, a su prima?, a su secretaria y a la hija de la secretaria
> 
> 
> eso que sepamos que es lo que ha salido, pero parece que la endogamia está en todos los niveles



con todos los chanchuyers que deben estar haciendo necesitan gente de lealtad absoluta


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Todos los años sucede*



Lo mismo nos eliminan este año, pero el psg es una maquina de comprar bluffs, eso si a precio de megaestrelllas. Y cuando digo bluffs me refiero a la relacion rendimiento/precio.

Mas importante que tener dinero es saber gastarlo para sacarle el maximo rendimiento. En esto el jeque este todavia parece necesitar una o dos clases.


----------



## petro6 (9 Feb 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> El Madrid ficha a otro negro y dejo de ser del Madrid.



Pues vete cambiando de equipo. Yo estoy igual que tú.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 Feb 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Pues vete cambiando de equipo. Yo estoy igual que tú.



Como ese moreno sea Pogba seremos tres....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Feb 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Lo mismo nos eliminan este año, pero el psg es una maquina de comprar bluffs, eso si a precio de megaestrelllas. Y cuando digo bluffs me refiero a la relacion rendimiento/precio.
> 
> Mas importante que tener dinero es saber gastarlo para sacarle el maximo rendimiento. En esto el jeque este todavia parece necesitar una o dos clases.




Es lo que tiene la poca profesionalidad, siempre se rompe a los 3 meses de comenzar la competición.

Es uno de los mejores pagados del mundo y el fichaje más caro de la historia y el cabron se presenta con 15 kilos de más todas las pretemporadas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Feb 2022)

Neymar no está.

Messi supongo que será el único partido del año que corra, pero no tiene pinta, lleva 4 años así y esos 4 años no ha sido nunca una amenaza para el Madrid.

Mbappe es el único que puede hacer daño y si acaso el Mohamed lateral izquierdo con sus subidas.

Defensa si Carvajal está en buen estado es superior la del Madrid.

Centro del campo...el centro del Madrid es el mejor del mundo pero está mayor y siempre llega tarde a los cruces.


Delantera...pues creo que mbappe está muy en forma este año, si llega Benzema lo veo igualado ese apartado, nosotros tenemos a vinicius que en este momento es más desequilibrante que Messi.


Porteros, mira que Navas me gusta, pero ahora mismo el encurtidos es el mejor del mundo.

Banquillo....pues en teoría bale se folla a todo el banquillo del psg, pero claro el italiano no le ha puesto ni un partido así que como si no estuviera, el seboso belga si no a sido titular ni el copa del rey contra el PSG no creo que juegue, imagino que Rodrigo acompañará a los demás, o lo mismo tenemos al HDP del ausencio.


----------



## Agente Coulson (9 Feb 2022)

filets dijo:


> Solari fue injustamente despedido
> 
> QUE VUELVA!!!!!



Ese año Florentino acabó haciendo un casting y probó a tres entrenadores en un mismo año y con una misma plantilla, algo poco usual. Y el mejor fue Solari, claramente. Además de que la facilidad de palabra es fundamental para defenderse de la prensa y para transmitir a los jugadores. Y de eso Solari iba sobrado.


----------



## filets (9 Feb 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Ese año Florentino acabó haciendo un casting y probó a tres entrenadores en un mismo año y con una misma plantilla, algo poco usual. Y el mejor fue Solari, claramente. Además de que la facilidad de palabra es fundamental para defenderse de la prensa y para transmitir a los jugadores. Y de eso Solari iba sobrado.



Solari fue el que tuvo los cojones de poner a Vini, y de sentar a los malos por mucho nombre que tuvieran
Pagó la novatada cuando le llegaron las 3 competiciones y no quiso tirar la copa del rey porque se enfrentaba al Barça. 
Al final el CTA_REF nos robó la copa, y a la champions llegamos muy cansados.


----------



## xilebo (9 Feb 2022)

*Un final feliz para Isco*

*Ancelotti* se empeña en recuperar a Isco pese a que finaliza contrato en unos meses, por delante de otros jugadores como *Jovic* o *Bale*.


----------



## road runner (9 Feb 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> A campeonar con Vini, Benzema, el pajarito Valverde, Camavinga y Militao. Lo veo. Yo también lo veo.
> 
> Hala Madrid, hostiaaaaaaa



Y con unos cuantos paradones de Courtois para que duela más.


----------



## Roedr (9 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Neymar no está.
> 
> Messi supongo que será el único partido del año que corra, pero no tiene pinta, lleva 4 años así y esos 4 años no ha sido nunca una amenaza para el Madrid.
> 
> ...



Ellos tienen un AS en la manga para pasar la eliminatoria: Ancelotti.


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Feb 2022)

Ese rayo ahí enculando a los miarma


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Feb 2022)

Sí, pero entre etarras, miarmas, y el puto violencia son el mal menor


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Feb 2022)

Ese Betis ahí enculando a los rojos meparto


----------



## Pinovski (9 Feb 2022)

Fútbol Internacional ⚽™ grupo de whatsapp para seguir el futbol internacional


----------



## xilebo (10 Feb 2022)

*Al-Khelaïfi contraataca con una Champions supermillonaria*

Según el *Times*, el *PSG* está detrás del contrato de 15.000 millones firmado por la *UEFA* con *TEAM Marketing* y *Relevent Sports* por la explotación de sus derechos.


----------



## tururut12 (10 Feb 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Salvando las distancias, siderales, me empieza a venir a la cabeza el caso Karembeu. Y añito y pico esperando el fichaje. Mas importante que el jugador en si fue ganar esa batalla. Luego el pibe mas alla de meter un gol con la chepa y otro de punterazo no aporto nada, pero esos dos goles fueron fundamentales para la septima, sobre todo el punterazo en Alemania...



Este hombre aportó mucha suerte al Real Madrid y a la selección francesa. Es todo lo contrario a un gafe. Si fuera el presidente, lo hubiera contratado indefinidamente. Un hombre que viaja en avión y le toca al lado una top model como Adriana y luego se la liga. No hace falta decir nada más.


----------



## 11kjuan (10 Feb 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> Este hombre aportó mucha suerte al Real Madrid y a la selección francesa. Es todo lo contrario a un gafe. Si fuera el presidente, lo hubiera contratado indefinidamente. Un hombre que viaja en avión y le toca al lado una top model como Adriana y luego se la liga. No hace falta decir nada más.



Recordando su año 98, copa de Europa y Mundial.

Y siendo titular, aunque bueno en la selección no tanto


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Al-Khelaïfi contraataca con una Champions supermillonaria*
> 
> Según el *Times*, el *PSG* está detrás del contrato de 15.000 millones firmado por la *UEFA* con *TEAM Marketing* y *Relevent Sports* por la explotación de sus derechos.




Tremendo los de los Mohamed haciéndose con el fútbol europeo.

La champions magrebí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Feb 2022)

Menos mal que alguien lo dice. Se les pinta siempre como el equipo del pueblo cuando en realidad es un equipo de barrio progre mediocre y donde los ultras tienen un poder brutal. Además critican al presidente que les ha llevado hasta aquí. Si yo fuera Presa vendo el club y que se pudran en tercera.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Feb 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Sí, pero entre etarras, miarmas, y el puto violencia son el mal menor



Nah. Fijándonos en fútbol betis o bilbao deberían ganar. Fijandonos en otras cosas prefiero que gane el Valencia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tremendo los de los Mohamed haciéndose con el fútbol europeo.
> 
> La champions magrebí.



Por si alguien no lo había pillado todavía. El fútbol europeo está tocado de muerte. Solo la premier va a sobrevivir y por los jeques y ricos. Floren lo dijoi alto y claro pero no le quieren escuchar.


----------



## filets (10 Feb 2022)

Ver Real Madrid: La Leyenda Blanca Temporada 1 – Prime Video


El Real Madrid es un club centenario que tiene un equipo ganador para cada época y cada generación. Ningún otro club ha conseguido todos los éxitos del ya considerado el eterno campeón. Un ejemplo para el mundo del deporte. Sus protagonistas y admiradores repasan los hitos y las adversidades...




www.primevideo.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Feb 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver Real Madrid: La Leyenda Blanca Temporada 1 – Prime Video
> 
> 
> El Real Madrid es un club centenario que tiene un equipo ganador para cada época y cada generación. Ningún otro club ha conseguido todos los éxitos del ya considerado el eterno campeón. Un ejemplo para el mundo del deporte. Sus protagonistas y admiradores repasan los hitos y las adversidades...
> ...



Y el de la leyenda catalana?.


----------



## xilebo (11 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y el de la leyenda catalana?.



Lo estan maquillando  

*El Madrid pide paciencia a Haaland*

Según el diario alemán _Ruhr Nachrichten_, el club le ha pedido al delantero noruego aguantar una temporada más y negociar con el *Dortmund* 'renovar' su cláusula.


----------



## JimTonic (11 Feb 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> Este hombre aportó mucha suerte al Real Madrid y a la selección francesa. Es todo lo contrario a un gafe. Si fuera el presidente, lo hubiera contratado indefinidamente. Un hombre que viaja en avión y le toca al lado una top model como Adriana y luego se la liga. No hace falta decir nada más.



y se la liga teniendo esta cara








o sea no es que solo le tocara una top model al lado del avion, sino que ademas esta acabara de ser operada de cataratas y encima iba borracha


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (11 Feb 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> y se la liga teniendo esta cara
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La hacia reir y tal...


----------



## JimTonic (11 Feb 2022)

el madrid quiere pillar el palacio de congresos al lado del estadio santiago bernabeu. Puede ser un win win con los hoteles de dentro del estadio. Falta construir un tunel por debajo de la castellana


----------



## Manero (11 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Lo estan maquillando
> 
> *El Madrid pide paciencia a Haaland*
> 
> Según el diario alemán _Ruhr Nachrichten_, el club le ha pedido al delantero noruego aguantar una temporada más y negociar con el *Dortmund* 'renovar' su cláusula.



Oye Haaland verás hay un pequeño problema, que no hay pasta para ficharte porque nos la gastaremos toda en traer al negro de París que nos gusta más que tu, pero quédate un año más pudriendote en el Borussia y ya si acaso te avisamos la próxima temporada si se va Benzema vale? 

Un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## filets (11 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Lo estan maquillando
> 
> *El Madrid pide paciencia a Haaland*
> 
> Según el diario alemán _Ruhr Nachrichten_, el club le ha pedido al delantero noruego aguantar una temporada más y negociar con el *Dortmund* 'renovar' su cláusula.



lo mismo que con Ronaldinho


----------



## euromelon (11 Feb 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Para mi la ventaja que tiene el Madri contra el PSG es que el primer partido se juega en París. Podremos salir a meternos atrás y buscar alguna carrera de Vinicius. Si sale bien se hace lo mismo en la vuelta.
> 
> Jugando primero en Madrid el PSG se metería atrás y buscaría a Mbappe. Y si les sale bien harían lo mismo en la vuelta. Son dos equipos parecidos. Con calidad pero viejos, vagos, que presionan poco y que intentan vivir de alguna carrera del rápido del equipo.



Con poner 30 minutos a bale puede llegar

Eso sí que no jueguen vater Isco y ausensia


----------



## euromelon (11 Feb 2022)

La liga está ganada si se gana este miércoles meto 100.000€


----------



## euromelon (11 Feb 2022)

Sábado


----------



## Suprimo (11 Feb 2022)

La pacoliga estará muy sobrevalorada, pero es que el peseyé y su liga son la nada


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Lo estan maquillando
> 
> *El Madrid pide paciencia a Haaland*
> 
> Según el diario alemán _Ruhr Nachrichten_, el club le ha pedido al delantero noruego aguantar una temporada más y negociar con el *Dortmund* 'renovar' su cláusula.




No espera un año ni de coña, sería perder patrocinios y ficha nueva, si se queda un año más en el dormund y hace una mala campaña o se lesiona el siguiente año no cobra lo mismo por fichar.


----------



## Suprimo (11 Feb 2022)

No falla, partido lleno de franceses morenos, enganchadas varias, eso es lo que tiene el Madrit la próxima semana, poquito futbol

PD Gol del tortugo a pase de Messi en el 93'


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> No falla, partido lleno de franceses morenos, enganchadas varias, eso es lo que tiene el Madrit la próxima semana, poquito futbol




El mamadou acaba de marcar, menuda mierda de liga tienen los franceses, lo único bueno de este equipo es mbappe y el Mohamed de la banda.

Es de coña que Messi haya ganado el balón de oro este año, el desgraciado aún no ha echo ninguna carrera por el campo en 90 minutos.


----------



## cebollo (12 Feb 2022)

¿Ha visto alguien La leyenda blanca?


----------



## Edu.R (12 Feb 2022)

Partido muy exigente hoy, el Sevilla ganó como se esperaba, vamos a ver que sucede. Vienen unos días donde las emociones se van a magnificar.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (12 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Partido muy exigente hoy, el Sevilla ganó como se esperaba, vamos a ver que sucede. Vienen unos días donde las emociones se van a magnificar.



Se va a poner la temporada que cada semana la prensa tan pronto te proclama campeon al Madrid un mes antes como le augura un fracaso total la semana siguiente


----------



## cebollo (12 Feb 2022)

Hay una página de estadísticas futboleras que me gusta mucho (livefutbol) vienen goles, partidos, promedios goleadores, penalty marcados.

Me he molestado en sacar promedios goleadores en liga española jugando para el Real Madrid y restando los goles de penalty.
Sin incluir penaltys me ha salido:

1 Cristiano Ronaldo 0,87 goles por partido.
2 Puskas, 0,75.
3 Di Stefano 0,72.
4 Hugo Sánchez 0,63.
5 Ronaldo Nazario 0,61.
6 Van Nistelrooy 0,59.
7 Zamorano 0,56.
8 Higuain 0,53.
9 Rial 0,52.

Muy cerca del 0,50 están Molowny y Benzema.
Raúl, Morientes y Santillana están al filo de 0,4. Amancio o Butragueño 0,35.

Comentarios:
1) Incluso sin penaltys Cristiano y Puskas eran tremendos. 
2) Esta olvidado y poco valorado Rial y sus números son muy buenos. Algo parecido Molowny. 
3) Las estadísticas de Zamorano e Higuain son mucho mejores que el recuerdo paquetil que se tiene de ellos. 
4) Los penaltys influyen mucho. Yo recordaba a Hugo mucho más goleador que Ronaldo Nazario y la diferencia son los penaltys.


----------



## 11kjuan (12 Feb 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Hay una página de estadísticas futboleras que me gusta mucho (livefutbol) vienen goles, partidos, promedios goleadores, penalty marcados.
> 
> Me he molestado en sacar promedios goleadores en liga española jugando para el Real Madrid y restando los goles de penalty.
> Sin incluir penaltys me ha salido:
> ...



Puskas, con todo respeto para CR y Di Estéfano, de lejos el mejor jugador del Real Madrid. Recordar que llegó pasado de años y de peso y lo petó. Lo de Zamorano nunca lo entenderé, había jugador para el Real Madrid muchos años. Hugo Sánchez otra máquina


----------



## euromelon (12 Feb 2022)

A tragar polla Galesa hijos de puta


----------



## euromelon (12 Feb 2022)

Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Marcelo; Casemiro, Valverde, Kroos; Bale, Asensio y Vinicius.


----------



## ccc (12 Feb 2022)

Bueno, el 11 titular de Anceloti es para aplaudir:

*Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Marcelo; Valverde, Casemiro, Kroos; Asensio, Bale y Vinicius.*

Solo la aparicion de Marcelo en esa banda toca los cojones; la aparicicon de Bale y sobretodo de Valverde me dan incluso algo de ilusion.

Hoy contra el Villareal sacar un empate y jugar decente sabria como una victoria (si ganamos ni te cuento).

Aspectos interesantes:

- Marcelo sera un coladero?
- Sera capaz Kroos de crear juego por si solo.
- Sera capaz Alaba de iniciar la jugada desde atras?
- Como reaparecera Vini? 
- Donde jugara Bale? Y asensio?

Joder, es que es poner a los jugadores adecuados y dan ganas de verel partido, para ver como reaccionan  Y al menos no olvidamos de los Iscos y del medio del campo sin energia y que no funciona desde hace por lo menos mas de 1 mes.


----------



## 11kjuan (12 Feb 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Bueno, el 11 titular de Anceloti es para aplaudir:
> 
> *Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Marcelo; Valverde, Casemiro, Kroos; Asensio, Bale y Vinicius.*
> 
> ...



Cada vez Que sale Marcelo perdemos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Feb 2022)

Bale titular.

Vuelve el gol y la velocidad de una puta vez, se lesionara y ta, pero por lo menos alguien en banda con regate y tal.




Aquí toda la temporada suplente, y gana el solo la final cuando los ingleses la tenían a punto:

 


La pregunta es ¿Ausencio, váter, Isco y otros tantos son capaces de hacer esto?, La respuesta es no, parten como titulares por delante del galés....si, siempre.

Otra pequeña muestra de goles que sólo están a su alcance:


----------



## ccc (12 Feb 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Hay una página de estadísticas futboleras que me gusta mucho (livefutbol) vienen goles, partidos, promedios goleadores, penalty marcados.
> 
> Me he molestado en sacar promedios goleadores en liga española jugando para el Real Madrid y restando los goles de penalty.
> Sin incluir penaltys me ha salido:
> ...



A ver, el promedio de Hugo Sanchez es brutal: Estar tanto tiempo y marcarte mas de 0,6 es digno de mencion (Zamorano tuvo la temporada buena de Amavisca, por eso tiene buenos numeros); Van Nistelroy y Ronaldo Nazario llegaron cascados, sino estarian algo por encima de Hugo Sanchez.

Lo de Ronaldo es una barbaridad, dedicado a los imbeciles que todavia se creen que no esta entre los mejores 5 jugadores de la historia.

Todos los que estan por debajo de 0,50 habria que analizarlo mejor, pero los numeros no mienten: Benzemalo nunca ha sido delantero para el madrid, al igual que Raul y su puta madre. De Benzemalo habria que decir que sus 2 ultimas temporadas estan siendo excelentes (por favor, solo las 2 ultimas) y de Raul habria que decir tambien que tuvo 4-5 temporadas a una altisisimo nivel: El resto de temporadas, al estilo Iker, un puto cancer del vestuario.


----------



## ccc (12 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bale titular.
> 
> Vuelve el gol y la velocidad de una puta vez, se lesionara y ta, pero por lo menos alguien en banda con regate y tal.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que de la velocidad de Bale queda bien poco. Pero si esta con algo de confianza si que me creo que puede aportar algo de juego; en teoria tiene mucho mas que ofrecer, que p.ej. Asensio.

Otra cosa interesante, seria observar si Ancelotti apuesta por juego de contras muy, muy vertical, pues tiene a Vini y a Bale por ambas bandas: Y es que una cosa es que Bale no sea ya uno de los 3 jugadores mas rapidos del mundo, y otra es que sea un caracol, al estilo Asensio o Isco: En velocidad para el contragolpe, Bale deberia de estar todavia algo por encima de Rodrygo.


----------



## Suprimo (12 Feb 2022)

Ya iba siendo hora de Valverde de titular, lo de Bale, no sé que decir, pero literal, ¿cuándo fue su último partido? 

PD 5 meses y medio


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Feb 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Yo creo que de la velocidad de Bale queda bien poco. Pero si esta con algo de confianza si que me creo que puede aportar algo de juego; en teoria tiene mucho mas que ofrecer, que p.ej. Asensio.
> 
> Otra cosa interesante, seria observar si Ancelotti apuesta por juego de contras muy, muy vertical, pues tiene a Vini y a Bale por ambas bandas: Y es que una cosa es que Bale no sea ya uno de los 3 jugadores mas rapidos del mundo, y otra es que sea un caracol, al estilo Asensio o Isco: En velocidad para el contragolpe, Bale deberia de estar todavia algo por encima de Rodrygo.



Bale sigue siendo unos de los 3 jugadores más rápidos del planeta.

En la euro arrancaba también.


----------



## Suprimo (12 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bale sigue siendo unos de los 3 jugadores más rápidos del planeta.
> 
> En la euro arrancaba también.



Pero entiendes que eso pasó ya hace mvchos meses ¿no?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pero entiendes que eso pasó ya hace mvchos meses ¿no?



Bale mantiene la forma, sin Zidane ya debería tener un balón de oro, a sido el tercer grande de la década por detrás de CR7 y el Mesías.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Feb 2022)

Bale en su mejor momento era una bala pero a dia de hoy estoy seguro de que hay bastantes mamadous random mas rapidos que el,sin ir mas lejos Vinicius o Militao probablemente le ganen en una carrera de 60 metros…


----------



## Suprimo (12 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bale mantiene la forma, sin Zidane ya debería tener un balón de oro, a sido el tercer grande de la década por detrás de CR7 y el Mesías.



Pues de momento lo único que hace es sustituir a Rodrygo


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Feb 2022)

Espero que Bale juegue de 9... Lo importante es que corra poquito y no se lesione. Solo rematar y disparar.


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Feb 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> ¿Ha visto alguien La leyenda blanca?



dónde se puede ver? 

edito: veyeo que está en amazon praim


----------



## IVNP71 (12 Feb 2022)

No soy optimista ante el Villarreal lo siento y es porque no veo al equipo suficientemente concentrado en este partido sino en el del martes en París y eso se va a notar hoy.
Con un empate hasta me conformaría señores!! Ojalá me equivoque y podamos ganar los 3 puntos.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pues de momento lo único que hace es sustituir a Rodrygo



Porque le comenlos huevos todo.

Como Zidane no lo quería el Madrid comenzó a darle por culo con la prensa, aparte de que necesitaban aligerar la pasta de su ficha, y a el dile ahora que presione o le ponga ganas para un año que le queda, Zidane como futbolista es lo mejor que he visto en mi vida, pero como persona sucumbir a sus peticiones a sido una gilipollez, bale siempre que ha jugado ha cumplido eso es un dato objetivo.
Se le cedió y le trajimos a Zidane al seboso belga...que alguien me explique que ganamos con el cambio.


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Feb 2022)

Cómo sera de gigante el puto golfista que ha sido ver que está en el 11 y todos nos estamos haciendo pajas. Hasta los jeiters del EXPRESO DE CARDIFF sabéis en vuestro interior que las oportunidades de meter gol pasan porque no note tantos eones de ausencia.


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Feb 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> ¿Algún enlace para ver el partido? Gracias



tienes un privado


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Feb 2022)

no homo, añado


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (12 Feb 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> tienes un privado



Otro para mi cuenta, porfa. o


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Feb 2022)

La era del mamadou ha comenzado.


----------



## euromelon (12 Feb 2022)

Si bale marca hat triCk @Limón nos invita al mejor club de madrid


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Feb 2022)

Sii joder siii la medalla de oro al mamadou!!!!


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Feb 2022)

@Tubiegah yo también tengo frío


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Feb 2022)

Dios!!!!! Que locurote!!!! La ruleta de ausencio!!!!


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Feb 2022)

mirad a ver el enlace, a mi me va bien la página esa 100% real no fake one link


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)

¿Limitao comiendo chicle?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)

Me cago en los muertos de Marcelo.


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Me cago en los muertos de Marcelo.



da igual cuándo lo leas


----------



## ccc (12 Feb 2022)

MArcelo, no esta ni para 3 division.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Feb 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> mirad a ver el enlace, a mi me va bien la página esa 100% real no fake one link



a mi me va dpm pero usando el mozilla firefox.
con el google chrome no me va.
Jracias amijo


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (12 Feb 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> da igual cuándo lo leas



Hay que hacerle el homenaje ya y que se vaya.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 940764



Le he puesto 1 euro a que remonta.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Feb 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> tienes un privado



Mande usted uno por aquí, por favor. Estoy con mi suscripción británica, pero los hijos de puta prohiben fútbol en la tele en directo los sábados a esta hora... puta tradición de los 50...

Gracias.


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Feb 2022)

me voy a echar otro brandy, que si no me duermo al menos pillo el punto, win/win para un servidor


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Feb 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Mande usted uno por aquí, por favor. Estoy con mi suscripción británica, pero los hijos de puta prohiben fútbol en la tele en directo los sábados a esta hora... puta tradición de los 50...
> 
> Gracias.



mire ustec, buen señor


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Feb 2022)

negricius hijoputa piscinero!


----------



## petro6 (12 Feb 2022)

Marcelo nunca puede ser titular en el Madrid. Es jugar con uno menos y jugar contra doce.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Feb 2022)

Por favor que alguien ponga a bale en la banda y ausencio se ponga de utillero.


----------



## Hannibal (12 Feb 2022)

Ya nos están robando penalties, la madre que me parió


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Feb 2022)

pero que hijodeputa el negricius... roja por engañar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> negricius hijoputa piscinero!



Ha sido agresión.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Feb 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ya nos están robando penalties, la madre que me parió



pero si fue negricius a chocar a ver si engañaba al árbitro! es que no puedo con ese puto negroc


----------



## Suprimo (12 Feb 2022)

Me toca los cojones el pvto horario, pensaba que era a y media 


Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 940764



Se habrán puesto una rebequita o algo para ese entretiempo


----------



## Edu.R (12 Feb 2022)

Lo de Albiol es penalty.

Y el Villarreal pegando palos.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Feb 2022)

enésima de negricius!!!! se tira, pita, y se levanta partiéndose el culo NO ME JODAS


----------



## ccc (12 Feb 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Marcelo nunca puede ser titular en el Madrid. Es jugar con uno menos y jugar contra doce.



Lo peor es que el chaval del filial es de lo mejor de la cantera y en vez de darle oportunidades en el primer equipo para que coja experiencia para el anyo que viene, no, metemos a Marcelo, ...,y yo me pregunto para que? Para perder todos esos partidos directamente.

Jugar con Marcelo es jugar con uno menos.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Feb 2022)

palo del villa


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

Buenas tardes, que tal ha empezado el partido?


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Feb 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Lo peor es que el chaval del filial es de lo mejor de la cantera y en vez de darle oportunidades en el primer equipo para que coja experiencia para el anyo que viene, no, metemos a Marcelo, ...,y yo me pregunto para que? Para perder todos esos partidos directamente.
> 
> Jugar con Marcelo es jugar con uno menos.



Hay que ser muy hijo de puta para no darle un minuto a Miguel. Me cago en la puta madre de Ancelotti...


----------



## petro6 (12 Feb 2022)

Sin Benzemá, todo en ataque es más dificil. Vini Jr sin el francés al lado está más perdido que un hijo puta el día del padre.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Feb 2022)

Vergonzoso lo de Marcelo...


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Buenas tardes, que tal ha empezado el partido?



voy medio tostao, así que mi experiencia personal es 8/10


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

Hay un muerto


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Feb 2022)

eso de carvajal que alguien me lo explique


----------



## ccc (12 Feb 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Hay que ser muy hijo de puta para no darle un minuto a Miguel. Me cago en la puta madre de Ancelotti...



Es que el chaval es bastante mejor que Mendy en ataque y desde luego es bastante mejor que Marcelo en defensa. Entonces, puede alguien decirme que hace Marcelo jugando, cuando lleva 3 anyos arrastrandose? Recordaros que esto viene antes de Solari.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Feb 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Hay que ser muy hijo de puta para no darle un minuto a Miguel. Me cago en la puta madre de Ancelotti...



Zidane 2.0


----------



## Edu.R (12 Feb 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Es que el chaval es bastante mejor que Mendy en ataque y desde luego es bastante mejor que Marcelo en defensa. Entonces, puede alguien decirme que hace Marcelo jugando, cuando lleva 3 anyos arrastrandose? Recordaros que esto viene antes de Solari.



Te queda de sufrir 3 meses. Aguanta.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Feb 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Es que el chaval es bastante mejor que Mendy en ataque y desde luego es bastante mejor que Marcelo en defensa. Entonces, puede alguien decirme que hace Marcelo jugando, cuando lleva 3 anyos arrastrandose? Recordaros que esto viene antes de Solari.



Crean peligro por la banda de Marcelo cada vez que pasan por allí, da vergüenza que ese tipo esté ahí...


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Zidane 2.0



Peor. Bastante peor.


----------



## ccc (12 Feb 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Crean peligro por la banda de Marcelo cada vez que pasan por allí, da vergüenza que ese tipo esté ahí...



Es que recordaros del dia del Chelsea  Como juegue este contra el PSG no se que nos puede hacer Hakimi y el resto.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Feb 2022)

Vaya tiro de Vinicius,madre del amor hermoso...


----------



## fachacine (12 Feb 2022)

Vaya via de agua tenemos por el lado de Marcelo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Feb 2022)

asco de negricius es que me dan ganas de matarlo


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

Joder el ausencio, jjoderr


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Feb 2022)

Ausencio es impresionante verle sobre el terreno, como se ofrece y se echa el equipo a la espalda, auténtico el mágico!!!!


----------



## petro6 (12 Feb 2022)

Zidane por lo menos sólo sacaba a Marcelo en los partidos de Copa. Jugarte también la Liga con este pedazo de carne con ojos ,requiere valor.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

ES ROJA


----------



## ccc (12 Feb 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> asco de negricius es que me dan ganas de matarlo



Como no esta Benzema se cree que puede hacer lo que quiere, porque es la "estrella" del equipo y asi nos luce el pelo: El tio se tira una pelota desde 25 metros y pasa de defender, con lo que el agujero de Marcelo todavia canta mas: Vaya asco de plantilla.

Y de verdad, mirad lo importante que es tener tios como Marcelo, Isco,...Autenticas lacras.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

Bueno no perdamos lo papeles, que tengo un dos en la quiniela


----------



## Edu.R (12 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> ES ROJA



Y era penalti.

Ni pa ti ni pa mi.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Joder el ausencio, jjoderr




Jajajaja ni amarilla le sacan.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Feb 2022)

vaya tela... carvajal dando balonazos en la cara a 20 cms, asensio rompiendo tobillos, negricius tirándose al suelo en todas, bale que aun no tocó un balón...


----------



## ccc (12 Feb 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Zidane por lo menos sólo sacaba a Marcelo en los partidos de Copa. Jugarte también la Liga con este pedazo de carne con ojos ,requiere valor.



El gran HP del calvo se dedico a sacar a Marcelo y darle terceras, cuartas y no se cuantas oportunidades.

Es mas, el proceso disciplinario de Solari a Marcelo se lo paso por el culo y dejo a Reguilon al banquillo; despues este se tuvo que ir al Sevilla y al Tothenham, mientras nosotros nos comiamos a Marcelo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)

El Villarreal tiene claro que hay que atacar por la banda de Marcelo.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> vaya tela... carvajal dando balonazos en la cara a 20 cms, asensio rompiendo tobillos, negricius tirándose al suelo en todas, bale que aun no tocó un balón...



Esta jugando Beil ?


----------



## petro6 (12 Feb 2022)

Puto culo gordo. Se va hasta mi abuela de él.


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> ES ROJA



ya estamos con la política


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> asco de negricius es que me dan ganas de matarlo



Tienes un problema Coni.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> asco de negricius es que me dan ganas de matarlo



Si le matas ya no podemos reirnos de el....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Bueno no perdamos lo papeles, que tengo un dos en la quiniela



Ni yo hubiera puesto un 2. Es más factible un 1 viendo como está el Villarreal. Hace años que no hago quinielas. Ya no dan dinero.


----------



## fachacine (12 Feb 2022)

Otro fallo de concepto de Carletto, Valverde no puede hacer de Modric, para eso pon a Camavinga o Ceballos, joder


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Feb 2022)

Vaya agujero es Marcelo y Miguel ni convocado...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Feb 2022)

esto tiene pinta de lo de siempre... el juego y las oportunidades las pone el VR... y los goles y la victoria el RM...
que inyustisia


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Feb 2022)

ay, mi garethio ahí afinando la puntería 

ojo, que pa la próxima saca el PUTT y punterazo pa la red


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)

El primer cambio debe ser Marcelo. Chukuedze nos está matando.


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El primer cambio debe ser Marcelo. Chukuedze nos está matando.



chukueze  suena a coña


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Feb 2022)

A Bale me da la sensación de verle como grande,pesado....me da que el jugador que encaraba y se iba por velocidad ya queda en el pasado,para rematar algún balón y poco más

Espero equivocarme of course


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)

Macho, no pita nada. A Negri le están matando joder.


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Feb 2022)

JAJAJAAJAJAJA PISCINAS CHUFLI


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

Otra caidita de vinicius jajajajaja


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A Bale me da la sensación de verle como grande,pesado....me da que el jugador que encaraba y se iba por velocidad ya queda en el pasado,para rematar algún balón y poco más
> 
> Espero equivocarme of course



Por eso está en el centro y no en la banda. Bale y Ause tienen tiro de fuera. Deberían chutar más.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Feb 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> chukueze  suena a coña



Algo chukueze aquí


----------



## petro6 (12 Feb 2022)

Marcelo es que condiciona a toda la defensa,que tiene que cubrir todas sus cagadas. Algo parecido a lo que pasaba con el Topo en su época de cáncer, que parecía que se le iba a caer el travesaño en la calva y cantaba por alto en todas las salidas, y la defensa no se atrevía a separase de él para que no la liara.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

Madre mia el martes


----------



## ccc (12 Feb 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Otro fallo de concepto de Carletto, Valverde no puede hacer de Modric, para eso pon a Camavinga o Ceballos, joder



Es que tendriamos que cambiar la forma de jugar y ahi ni entran ninguno de los 3 titulares; y jode, porque teniamos las piezas con Odegaard, Camavinga, Llorente, Valverde, Ceballos,...,pero nosotros hemos apostado por Isco, Modric con 36 anyos, Casemiro que no se cuando pasara un balon bien y con Kroos (que solo recibe critucas desde Alemania),...

Y porque el canelita se columpio con la renovacion, sino estaria jugando ahi cojo.


----------



## IVNP71 (12 Feb 2022)

Sin Benzema no pasamos ni de octavos en Champions y la liga porque es el Sevilla quién está detrás si tuviésemos al Barça o At. Madrid la cosa se hubiese complicado y todo eso pensando si Benzema estuviera un par de buenos partidos lesionado.
Increíble que para una jodida liga sin culés ni colchoneros detrás tengamos dificultades para finiquitarla por las buenas o por las malas joder!! Un cabreo brutal!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Macho, no pita nada. A Negri le están matando joder.



nos está matando él con sus black piscinas


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Madre mia el martes



Vas a gozar como una perra


----------



## ccc (12 Feb 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Marcelo es que condiciona a toda la defensa,que tiene que cubrir todas sus cagadas. Algo parecido a lo que pasaba con el Topo en su época de cáncer, que parecía que se le iba a caer el travesaño en la calva y cantaba por alto en todas las salidas, y la defensa no se atrevía a separase de él para que no la liara.



Exacto


----------



## Edu.R (12 Feb 2022)

Vinicius gastando energias porque Marcelo no puede hacer nada.

Doble disparo en el pie.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Feb 2022)

Encurtidos es el mejor portero del mundo ahora mismo, yo eso de que alaba y militao son los mejores centrales de Europa no me lo creo ni ciego vino.

Hay que sustituir a ausencio y Valverde, meter a camavinga y alguien arriba apara bajar a bale a la banda.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Feb 2022)

Menudo pase de Marcelo y casi casi golazo...


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Feb 2022)

uyyy, bale


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

Que control de vail, el que sabe, sabe...


----------



## petro6 (12 Feb 2022)

De todas formas, el equipo del Mercarroña es el que peor se nos dá en los últimos años en la Liga.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Vas a gozar como una perra



El bueno es el del far$a, que juega en...esto...no lo encuentro...


----------



## petro6 (12 Feb 2022)

Bale y Benzemá siempre han sido mis jugadores favoritos. Por encima de Cristiano.


----------



## petro6 (12 Feb 2022)

Ya veremos.


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Feb 2022)

no diga vinicius 
diga calidac


----------



## petro6 (12 Feb 2022)

La banda del gordo es una Autopista hacia el Marcielo


----------



## ccc (12 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Encurtidos es el mejor portero del mundo ahora mismo, yo eso de que alaba y militao son los mejores centrales de Europa no me lo creo ni ciego vino.
> 
> Hay que sustituir a ausencio y Valverde, meter a camavinga y alguien arriba apara bajar a bale a la banda.



A ver, lo unico que puede hacer Carleto, es dar entrada a NAcho y que Alaba se vaya al lado izquierdo, poner a Rodrygo en vez de Kroos, quitar a Casemiro por Camavinga y poner a Ausencio jugando de medio centro.

No va a hacer nada de eso: el italiano es un puto cancer.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Ya veremos.



Pues si, lo veremos el martes, ya...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

Vail buscando la expulsion para irse a golfear...


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Feb 2022)

si jugaran en otro cluc le diría que sí, pero estar en el peseye creo que equilibra un poco la balanza


----------



## IVNP71 (12 Feb 2022)

Fue ganar la Supercopa y ver al Madrid echarse a la bartola como el que no quiere la cosa y ojo, que la liga no está ganada y la Champions se nos antoja algo complicado viendo el juego de los últimos partidos.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Feb 2022)

Pedazo de quiebro de Marcelo a Courtois,y luego dicen que está mayor...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)

El Villarreal está haciendo la misma jugada una y otra vez: centro al área pequeña y que se equivoque alguno del Madrí.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Feb 2022)

Hemos hecho 3 faltas y llevamos 3 amarillas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)

Expulsión de Parejo joder.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

Vinicius is down...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)

Segunda expulsión que se come el árbitro.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Segunda expulsión que se come el árbitro.



Pero si apenas le ha tocado...


----------



## ccc (12 Feb 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Fue ganar la Supercopa y ver al Madrid echarse a la bartola como el que no quiere la cosa y ojo, que la liga no está ganada y la Champions se nos antoja algo complicado viendo el juego de los últimos partidos.
> Pozdrawiam.



La copa de europa la puedes olvidar: Aqui se trata de no hacer un ridiculo en europa como el BCN y de ganar la liga: Eso si a Modric lo quiero fuera, al igual que Isco, que Bale, que Marcelo y su puta madre.


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Feb 2022)

THE CAGAS


----------



## euromelon (12 Feb 2022)

Bale hablando con el árbitro luego los subnormales creéis que no sabe español


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

Er Vini tiene complejo de croqueta, todo el dia dando vueltas...


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Feb 2022)

Pues Bale le estaba hablando a Parejo que parecía entenderle,y no creo que este tenga un inglés muy fluido...

PD: el del Villareal tiene que ser uno de los estadios más feos de primera


----------



## petro6 (12 Feb 2022)

El Parejo tiene los mismos ojos de vaca que el Stallone.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues Bale le estaba hablando a Parejo que parecía entenderle,y no creo que este tenga un inglés muy fluido...



En esa jugada estaba ejerciendo como capitán.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pero si apenas le ha tocado...



Se lo ha quitado de encima joder. Claro, vosotros estáis acostumbrados a que Suárez pegue mordiscos y no pase nada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Feb 2022)

ccc dijo:


> A ver, lo unico que puede hacer Carleto, es dar entrada a NAcho y que Alaba se vaya al lado izquierdo, poner a Rodrygo en vez de Kroos, quitar a Casemiro por Camavinga y poner a Ausencio jugando de medio centro.
> 
> No va a hacer nada de eso: el italiano es un puto cancer.




Todo lo que as dicho no tiene sentido, mantienes a ausencio cuando es el primero que debe marcharse.


----------



## Suprimo (12 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Madre mia el martes



Si el Villarreal jugara así todo el campeonato ganaría la pacoliga


----------



## petro6 (12 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Se lo ha quitado de encima joder. Claro, vosotros estáis acostumbrados a que Suárez pegue mordiscos y no pase nada.



jajaja


----------



## Hannibal (12 Feb 2022)

De esta primera parte no se acordarán los antis cuando luego alguna decisión nos beneficia.


----------



## ccc (12 Feb 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> El Parejo tiene los mismos ojos de vaca que el Stallone.


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Feb 2022)

ccc dijo:


> La copa de europa la puedes olvidar: Aqui se trata de no hacer un ridiculo en europa como el BCN y de ganar la liga: Eso si a Modric lo quiero fuera, al igual que Isco, que Bale, que Marcelo y su puta madre.



olvida ustec que somos el Madric.

Tiraremos por la borda la liga, y campeonaremos a lo grande en el torneíllo ese europeo con Mccebo de titular. 

Será una victoria tan HÉPICA e HINAPELAVLE que @Edge2 pondrá la bufanda de los ultrasur a la diosa CIBELES (no conduzcas)


----------



## petro6 (12 Feb 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> olvida ustec que somos el Madric.
> 
> Tiraremos por la borda la liga, y campeonaremos a lo grande en el torneíllo ese europeo con Mccebo de titular.
> 
> Será una victoria tan HÉPICA e HINAPELAVLE que @Edge2 pondrá la bufanda de los ultrasur a la diosa CIBELES (no conduzcas)



Mccebo...jaajajjajaja


----------



## IVNP71 (12 Feb 2022)

Jajajajaja! Estoy leyendo los motes que le ponéis a los jugadores y me estoy descojonando jajajajaja! Sois unos cracks!! Jajajajaja!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## 11kjuan (12 Feb 2022)

El Villarreal no juega Champions ?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Jajajajaja! Estoy leyendo los motes que le ponéis a los jugadores y me estoy descojonando jajajajaja! Sois unos cracks!! Jajajajaja!
> Pozdrawiam.



Y porque no están Váter ni Panzard en el campo.


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Feb 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> El Villarreal no juega Champions ?



si jugara siempre como hoy sería nuestro máximo rival en liga y claro candidato en champions

pero claro, luego llega el far$a y emegui se tiene que limpiar la comisura de los labios de la POIA de lapuerca


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y porque no están Váter ni Panzard en el campo.



son los REBULSIBOS para la segunda parte


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Feb 2022)

Os traigo material para el descanso.


----------



## IVNP71 (12 Feb 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> El Villarreal no juega Champions ?



Juega el 22 de febrero contra la Juventus.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## 11kjuan (12 Feb 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> si jugara siempre como hoy sería nuestro máximo rival en liga y claro candidato en champions
> 
> pero claro, luego llega el far$a y emegui se tiene que limpiar la comisura de los labios de la POIA de lapuerca



Es Que lo estoy flipando con estos equipuchos que hacen el partido de su vida ante el Madrid y luego dan la mugre contra otros


----------



## ccc (12 Feb 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> olvida ustec que somos el Madric.
> 
> Tiraremos por la borda la liga, y campeonaremos a lo grande en el torneíllo ese europeo con Mccebo de titular.
> 
> Será una victoria tan HÉPICA e HINAPELAVLE que @Edge2 pondrá la bufanda de los ultrasur a la diosa CIBELES (no conduzcas)



De lo mejor que se ha leido por burbuja en mucho tiempo


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> El Parejo tiene los mismos ojos de vaca que el Stallone.



Clembuterol...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Feb 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> son los REBULSIBOS para la segunda parte


----------



## Xequinfumfa (12 Feb 2022)

Estamos en el descanso y ya llevo una mala hostia del copon. 

A quien hostias se le ocurre poner a Marcelo para tapar a a Chukweze??????

Y luego el arbitraje esta siendo descaradisimo. Esto es una encerrona de tres pares de cojones y vamos a palmar, ya os lo voy diciendo. A Vini le han hecho un penalty y una falta al borde del area (ambas de tarjeta amarilla) y el hijo de la gran puta del arbitro lleva ya tres amarillas contra nosotros por chuminadas. 

No acabamos con 11 el partido y, probablemente, les pite un penaltito en torno al minuto 70. 

Estamos bien jodidos. 
Y jugamos como el culo, por cierto.


----------



## IVNP71 (12 Feb 2022)

Así que el Villarreal tiene margen para ir con todas a ganar el partido mientras el Madrid está muy comedido y concentrado para el martes.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## petro6 (12 Feb 2022)

Esperemos que el Estadio esté terminado pronto y empiecen a caer los dineros, porque entre Modric, Kross, Big Mac y alguno más ,al equipo dentro de poco en vez de un Pcr le tendrán que hacer la prueba del Carbono 14.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Feb 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> son los REBULSIBOS para la segunda parte



Panzard que no salga que segun esta el partido le lesionan para 6 meses de una torta. Citarme...


----------



## Suprimo (12 Feb 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> El Villarreal no juega Champions ?



E incluso jugando los cuartos se le va a ver


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Feb 2022)




----------



## petro6 (12 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Os traigo material para el descanso.



Vaya par de zrrs. Shakira es de todos.


----------



## fachacine (12 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y porque no están Váter ni Panzard en el campo.



Porque Dios aprieta pero no ahoga, bastante tenemos con Marcelo


----------



## 11kjuan (12 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> E incluso jugando los cuartos se le va a ver



Tiene muy buen equipo es verdad.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Feb 2022)

Que raro que hoy no esté @xilebo habrá bajado al "local" de la Mari Pili a y le estarán haciendo extracciones.


----------



## ccc (12 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



Una que caga dinero y de las que se casa por amor


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Os traigo material para el descanso.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Feb 2022)

Sii joder sii las cheseleaders de Kenia!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



Qué buena estaba esta zorra.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que raro que hoy no esté @xilebo habrá bajado al "local" de la Mari Pili a y le estarán haciendo extracciones.



Sierto, teneis el telefono de @xilebo , hay que despertarlo de la resaca...


----------



## ccc (12 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sii joder sii las cheseleaders de Kenia!!!!



Buena coordinacion, muy trabajada, que no quede


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Feb 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Porque Dios aprieta pero no ahoga, bastante tenemos con Marcelo



Br0000tal, 


las tetas de la Hayeck, digo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Sierto, teneis el telefono de @xilebo , hay que despertarlo de la resaca...



Hace 3 horas de su última conexión. O lo han matado o está en la siesta.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Feb 2022)

me quedo extasiao leyendo vuestros comentariocs y no me había dao cuenta que ya empezó la 2ª parte!


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Feb 2022)

gggooooolll
ah, no


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)

O marca Ause de chutazo o estamos muertos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)

Macho, está claro que hay consigna de no dejar pasar a Negricius.


----------



## ccc (12 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> O marca Ause de chutazo o estamos muertos.



Pero que dices? Si estamos jugando de vicio. Con todas las oportunidades que generamos gracias a Marcelo raro seria que terminaramos con menos de 5 goles a nuestro favor.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>




ROCIADAS ilimitadas, una diosa.


----------



## ccc (12 Feb 2022)

Ancelotti y los cambios pa cuando?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)

Ahí estaba Bale.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Feb 2022)

Oohhhh puto Bale,casi la clava...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

Uy el veil, me encanta el tio este...


----------



## Suprimo (12 Feb 2022)

Escelente tiro de Bale


----------



## petro6 (12 Feb 2022)

Vamos Bale, me cago en Dios¡¡..Casi.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Feb 2022)

Que vendan ya a Vinicius,no se puede finalizar así   

En la repetición con una toma frontal se ve que es un remate pésimo,la tira alta dónde está el portero...un tiro raso y fuerte ahí y entra.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

jajajaja el vini, vaya bluff


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> jajajaja el vini, vaya bluff



No como el niñato vuestro.


----------



## Suprimo (12 Feb 2022)

La segunda parte va a ser del Madrit


----------



## Xequinfumfa (12 Feb 2022)

Estamos jugando mejor ahora...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Feb 2022)

enésimo centro a la nada de carvajal
lo de negricius yo ya paso de comentarlo... me pone de muy mala hostia ese subser


----------



## petro6 (12 Feb 2022)

Ver desdoblarse a Marcelo al lado de Vinicius es cómo ver a un oso panda al lado de un jaguar. Qué cruz.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No como el niñato vuestro.


----------



## 11kjuan (12 Feb 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> enésimo centro a la nada de carvajal
> lo de negricius yo ya paso de comentarlo... me pone de muy mala hostia ese subser



Si al principio de temporada parecía que lo iba a petar. Que ha pasado ?

Me huele a reminiscencias de Robinho. En tres años detenido por "Avrir glande"


----------



## ccc (12 Feb 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> enésimo centro a la nada de carvajal
> lo de negricius yo ya paso de comentarlo... me pone de muy mala hostia ese subser



Les han dicho a Marcelo y a CArvajal que no tienen que centrar, que no hay nadie en el area?


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Feb 2022)

Bale no está destinado a marcar hoy,está escrito...

El caso es que no me está disgustando como 9,me parece mucho más contundente que Benzemalo


----------



## petro6 (12 Feb 2022)

Diosssss. Joder¡¡


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

Un regalito merengues...


----------



## 11kjuan (12 Feb 2022)

Curioso como los negros se lian con blancas. Bueno la rubia no sé lo que es.

Pero es curioso


----------



## IVNP71 (12 Feb 2022)

Ya os digo que me conformo con un empate hoy.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Curioso como los negros se lian con blancas. Bueno la rubia no sé lo que es.
> 
> Pero es curioso



Somos la raza superior, simplemente...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Feb 2022)

Lo mejor del Madrid es bale, no sé si eso es bueno o malo.


----------



## petro6 (12 Feb 2022)

Los Mercarroños hoy son el autobús amarillo.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Feb 2022)

Rulli siempre juega muy bien contra nosotros y luego otros días hace cagadones épicos


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Feb 2022)

vuelvo de echarme un copazo, cambiar el pañal al híbrido número 2 y mear y me encuentro con que aún falta media hora de partido jajaja pero qué puta mierda es esta


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Un regalito merengues...



zorras zorreando


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>


----------



## 11kjuan (12 Feb 2022)

Invoco al espíritu de Ausencio.
Lo de Bale no es normal.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Si al principio de temporada parecía que lo iba a petar. Que ha pasado ?
> 
> Me huele a reminiscencias de Robinho. En tres años detenido por "Avrir glande"



Lo que ha cambiado es que el resto de equipos van a degüello a por él y los árbitros lo permiten.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Invoco al espíritu de Ausencio.
> Lo de Bale no es normal.



Ausencio ya ha hecho su disparo y ha ido al larguero...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Un regalito merengues...



Lo que tiene de vivir de tus tetas y de ser mujer.


----------



## fachacine (12 Feb 2022)

Ahora que estamos mejor nos llegarán una vez y nos marcarán


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Un regalito merengues...



la rubia debería dedicarse a EJERCER menos y prepararse más para su futura maternidac, no? O es la otra?


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

Vaya piscinazo ha ensayado el feo de vini


----------



## ccc (12 Feb 2022)

A ver, este equipo es una mierda, pero al menos esta segunda parte esta siendo mas normal; razon por la cual, Ancelotti no va a hacer ningun cambio y nos vamos a chupar a Marcelo hasta el final del partido.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)

Y los venderá a precio de oro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Feb 2022)

Bale ha creado más ocasiones que jovic en toda la temporada en este partido.

Ancelloti cambia a bale por jovic....


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bale ha creado más ocasiones que jovic en toda la temporada en este partido.
> 
> Ancelloti cambia a bale por jovic....



Veil esta ya matao, viene de 3 meses de vacaciones...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Feb 2022)

Por favor dime qué eso lo ha echo sus hijos


----------



## Edu.R (12 Feb 2022)

Yo creo que Ancelotti nunca ha hecho tantos cambios como hoy.


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bale ha creado más ocasiones que jovic en toda la temporada en este partido.
> 
> Ancelloti cambia a bale por jovic....



pa que juegue más, se lesione y cambiarle por cojones, ahí doy la razón al de la ceja


----------



## ccc (12 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bale ha creado más ocasiones que jovic en toda la temporada en este partido.
> 
> Ancelloti cambia a bale por jovic....



Bueno, a lo mejor lo esta reservango para el PSG; y el Jovic tampoco es manco. Lo importante es que Maccelo siga jugando


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Por favor dime qué eso lo ha echo sus hijos



Se los ha regalado Messi...


----------



## el ruinas II (12 Feb 2022)

la preguntra es, ¿porque no juega mas bale?


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Feb 2022)

Que tío Marcelo,casi marca un gol de época...en propia puerta


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Feb 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Bueno, a lo mejor lo esta reservango para el PSG; y el Jovic tampoco es manco. Lo importante es que Maccelo siga jugando



Peor aún: jovic es cojo


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

marcelo is down...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Feb 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> la preguntra es, ¿porque no juega mas bale?



Porque no le da la gana.


----------



## ccc (12 Feb 2022)

Bueno, los cambios estan ahi, veamos que tal van; pero lo dicho, Marcelo no se toca.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

panzard y nacho, aaaaaaaa jugaaaaaaaar


----------



## ccc (12 Feb 2022)

Mirad la posicion de Vini: Esta de delantero centro.


----------



## petro6 (12 Feb 2022)

El tobillo de Big Mac no aguanta una hamburguesa más.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Feb 2022)

Siiiii comienzan las skills del sebosos belga!!!!


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

aprieta ahora el villarreal, cuidado pues...


----------



## ccc (12 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Siiiii comienzan las skills del sebosos belga!!!!



De esos que marcan las diferencias en los partidos. De killer, no? Al estilo Isco?


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Feb 2022)

Al final si se gana la liga va a ser con dolor y lágrimas,este equipo no va lo que se dice sobrado...

Para el PSG hará falta ayuda divina de la buena...


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Feb 2022)

Diooos Jovic noooooo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)

Hijodeputa Jovic.


----------



## petro6 (12 Feb 2022)

Metedla hijos de putaaaaaaa


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Feb 2022)

acojonante final de partido


----------



## Suprimo (12 Feb 2022)

Lo de hoy es de cámara oculta


----------



## Edu.R (12 Feb 2022)

Pues nada, muy buena segunda parte. Una pena no haber acertado.

Un puntito, todo suma.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (12 Feb 2022)

0-0 final


----------



## sociedadponzi (12 Feb 2022)

lo de jovic tiene merito, es jodido ser tan malo


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Feb 2022)

La verdad es que el tipo tiene la negra, lo hizo bastante bien, pero no entró...


----------



## petro6 (12 Feb 2022)

Sin Benzemá, no party. Da igual a quien saques.

Puto Jovic.


----------



## ccc (12 Feb 2022)

La segunda parte ha sido buena, lo de la primera es de espanto.


----------



## 11kjuan (12 Feb 2022)

Media Liga al bosillo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Feb 2022)

Yo lo he visto todo, el jovic picando el balón cual Ronaldinho y el seboso belga que intenta hacer un regate....el acabose.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)

El patético a las 9.


----------



## euromelon (12 Feb 2022)

Muy bien bale 

Fatal ausensia y marcelo


----------



## IVNP71 (12 Feb 2022)

Pues nada un punto que más vale eso que nada pero este equipo tiene que mejorar y mucho y que se recupere pronto Benzema porque no puede permitirse el lujo de estar empatando partidos cada 2 por 3 que nos cuesta horrores meter goles.
Suerte para el martes en París!!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El patético a las 9.



es posible:








Ucrania y Rusia, última hora del conflicto: Rusia afirma haber expulsado de sus aguas a un submarino de EEUU


La aerolínea neerlandesa KLM cancela vuelos a Ucrania y no sobrevolará el país La aerolínea neerlandesa KLM cancela a partir de este sábado todos los




www.elmundo.es


----------



## _Suso_ (12 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Al final si se gana la liga va a ser con dolor y lágrimas,este equipo no va lo que se dice sobrado...
> 
> Para el PSG hará falta ayuda divina de la buena...



Tampoco te creas que el PSG va sobrado, yo me espero un partido igualado, no porque vea al Madrid muy bien, sino porque el PSG está como está, que Messi sólo lleva dos goles en liga.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (12 Feb 2022)

Bueeeeeeeeeeeeeno, un puntito de mierda contra un rival muy duro y que va a acabar muy arriba en Liga. 

Pero las sensaciones para el partido contra el PSG no son nada buenas. Ojala cambien el chip y den otra imagen, pero jugando asi....nos caen 3 o 4 facilmente.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (12 Feb 2022)

Que ha dicho?
Albelda es mas antimadridista que Joan Gaspart y el tito Soria...


----------



## Edu.R (12 Feb 2022)

Bueno, el siguiente partido es con el Alavés en casa.

A ver que pasa el martes, yo creo que va a ser un partido 50-50 y puede acabar de cualquier manera. Y tampoco significa nada porque sin valor doble de goles fuera de casa, aunque ganes 1-2 te pueden remontar, y palmando 3-1 queda eliminatoria.

Asique el martes ni estaremos eliminados ni vamos a ganar la 14°.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Feb 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> lo de jovic tiene merito, es jodido ser tan malo



a ver,ha salido al final,practicamente solo ha tocado una y lo ha hecho perfecto,buen desmarque,buena conduccion y buen toque final (no la ha metido,ya)

si es malo no es por lo que se ha visto hoy,no seamos haters…


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Feb 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Sin Benzemá, no party. Da igual a quien saques.
> 
> Puto Jovic.



si,ahora va a resultar que es el dios del futbol…yo sigo esperando aun que regatee a alguien con todo lo bueno que es.


----------



## Fiodor (12 Feb 2022)

Buena segunda parte pero no ha habido suerte. Cosas que pasan en el fútbol. Aunque si en la primera parte hubieran puesto el mismo interés en ganar que en la segunda, el resultado podría haber sido otro... Creo que poner a Bale como delantero centro, igual que cuando juega Lucas de lateral, es la demostración de que la elaboración de la plantilla a principio de temporada tiene muchas lagunas, y así es muy difícil ganar más de un título importante...


----------



## el ruinas II (12 Feb 2022)

jovic, como bale estan podridos por culpa del hijo de puta de carletto que prefiere poner a los gordos y a los protegidos de la prensa, carletto, tienes un plantillon y lo estas desa`provechando, como diria un argentino, carletto andáte a la reconcha de tu madre


----------



## el ruinas II (12 Feb 2022)

acaba de fichar la juve a vlahovic que es peor que jovic por 70 kilos, y aqui el comechicle de los cojones basureando a jovic como si fuera el mayor petardo de la plantilla


----------



## IVNP71 (12 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, el siguiente partido es con el Alavés en casa.
> 
> A ver que pasa el martes, yo creo que va a ser un partido 50-50 y puede acabar de cualquier manera. Y tampoco significa nada porque sin valor doble de goles fuera de casa, aunque ganes 1-2 te pueden remontar, y palmando 3-1 queda eliminatoria.
> 
> Asique el martes ni estaremos eliminados ni vamos a ganar la 14°.



No me digas tú qué vamos a tener un rival de tabla para abajo sino en lo más bajo el próximo sábado en el Bernabéu! Lo vengo diciendo desde hace varias jornadas y no quiero ver en pintura los rivales más flojos porque esos sí que nos la lían y más en el Bernabéu.Miedito me da!!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Roedr (12 Feb 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Que ha dicho?
> Albelda es mas antimadridista que Joan Gaspart y el tito Soria...



Sí, Albelda está en el podium de odiadores absolutos del Madrid. Ascazo de gusano.


----------



## seven up (12 Feb 2022)




----------



## Policía Pérez (12 Feb 2022)

Lo que han hecho con Bale hoy sus compañeros es una de las mayores vergüenzas que recuerde yo en un campo de futbol

Muchas veces decimos, joder Jovic no la ha tocado, Mariano no la ha tocado, y ahi queda la cosa, como si no hubieran corrido o fueran inutiles. Porque no nos fijamos. Hoy estuve siguiendo a Bale todo el partido para ver si lo hacia bien de 9, porque fiate tu de los mamadores de la prensa, y que puta verguenza todo

* Se ha roto a tirar desmarques en profundidad todo el putisimo partido y sus compañeros, coincidiendo ademas con la jihad del vestuario, se negaban a pasarsela

* No ha tocado un balon en la primera media hora de partido. Ni uno solo. Y no por falta de movimiento o por falta de presion defensiva, sino porque deliberadamente no se la pasaban

* Vinicius, le ha dado un solo pase en todo el partido cuando no le quedaba mas remedio en plena contra. Ha preferido tirar melones al cuerpo del contrario a pasarsela solo a Bale en posicion de tiro

* Valverde no le ha dado un pase en todo el puto partido

* Marcelo tampoco

* Asensio le ha tirado una pared y le ha dado un solo pase que mas que pase fue un asesinato porque mato la contra

* Y Carvajal el peor de todos. Se ha negado tanto a centrarle como a pasarle cuando estaba rematadamente solo y en posicion de tiro y con el brazo levantado pidiendola

* Los unicos que buscaron el desmarque de Bale fueron Casemiro y Alaba. Dos putos pases en todo el partido

No me he pasado por ningun periodico deportivo ni nada pero es que me puedo incluso oler los comentarios de las amebas: "Bale? Pero ha jugado hoy? Estaria jugando al golf jejeje" HIJO DE PUTA hoy tienes a Haaland en lugar de Bale y la toca incluso menos, porque no te caia a banda como lo hizo Gareth

Carvajal? hijo de la gran puta no pensaba que era otro miserable de la banda del vestuario de Ramos

Bueno es que ahora entiendo lo de Odegaard, que prefiere irse al Arsenal porque aqui no se la pasaban. Y toda la gente, incluido yo, pensando que el chaval sera un poco rarito, que si medio maricon con lo de Lacazzete, etc. Desde hoy le creo al 100%. Que verguenza lo de hoy joder, que cerdos

Pero como van a marcar o ganar si se pasan el partido preocupados en pasarsela solo a sus amigos. Que asco de gente, que limpieza de vestuario a fondo se necesita


----------



## qbit (12 Feb 2022)

Manero dijo:


> El Barcelona tiene un partido pendiente en casa contra el Rayo y si se gana serán 12 puntos de diferencia para 15 jornadas. Haciendo un poco de cuento de la lechera si el Barça gana el Clásico del Bernabéu serían 9 puntos de distancia y 14 jornadas por jugar. Si el Madrid estuviera ganando sus partidos arrasando y con juego brillante te diría que es imposible remontar eso, pero con el juego de pena que hacen y con el mal rollete que se está generando entre parte de la plantilla y Ancianotti todo es posible.



A ver subnormal, que eres retrasado. Si el Madrid flojea en liga, la liga no la ganaría el Madrid pero eso no quiere decir que la vaya a ganar el Farsa, sino que la ganaría el Sevilla por ejemplo.


----------



## Roedr (12 Feb 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Lo que han hecho con Bale hoy sus compañeros es una de las mayores vergüenzas que recuerde yo en un campo de futbol
> 
> Muchas veces decimos, joder Jovic no la ha tocado, Mariano no la ha tocado, y ahi queda la cosa, como si no hubieran corrido o fueran inutiles. Porque no nos fijamos. Hoy estuve siguiendo a Bale todo el partido para ver si lo hacia bien de 9, porque fiate tu de los mamadores de la prensa, y que puta verguenza todo
> 
> ...




joder... si es así, es para echarlos a todos. No soy un fan de Bale, pero es obvio que hoy era el de más calidad y más diferencial en el campo.

Por cierto, espero que Carletto lo ponga en la derecha contra el PSG.


----------



## Hermericus (12 Feb 2022)

El Madrid sin Benzema es el 60% del Madrid.

Ojalá que a Bale le salga algo de orgullo y haga un par de temporadas buenas para reivindicarse que se creía que sería Balon de Oro. Con 32 años aun puede.


----------



## Roedr (12 Feb 2022)

Acabo de ver en la TV el resumen del Madrid y... mejor que Bale juegue contra el PSG. Menudo disparo sigue teniendo el cabrón.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (12 Feb 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> No me digas tú qué vamos a tener un rival de tabla para abajo sino en lo más bajo el próximo sábado en el Bernabéu! Lo vengo diciendo desde hace varias jornadas y no quiero ver en pintura los rivales más flojos porque esos sí que nos la lían y más en el Bernabéu.Miedito me da!!!
> Pozdrawiam.



Yo creo que precisamente el Madrid que sabe de su dificultad para hacer goles va a apretar y salir concentrado.
A pesar de que este Madrid es muy limitado me inspira confianza para sacar esto adelante: ademas, el rival por la liga parece ser solo el Sevilla....si pierden es para mandar a las galeras a unos cuantos...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



No pitar eso es normal, el fútbol patrio está corrupto a favor de un equipo desde hace años, no ha cambiado nada ni en la federación ni en la liga, donde un presidente le da información priviliegida a un solo presidente de un club de todos conocidos, el club cochinillo Jb por excelencia de esta liga de mierda corrupta, en el baloncesto tres cuartos de la misma mierda.


----------



## xilebo (13 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hace 3 horas de su última conexión. O lo han matado o está en la siesta.



Si, me quede ayer dormido viendo el partido, mala hora con la siesta  bueno quitando polemicas aparte, la que falla jovic al final, tiene delito y bale desaparecido de combate, se jugo con uno menos tmb. Al final el punto es bueno, el sevilla no va a ganar el resto de partidos de liga que quedan


----------



## ccc (13 Feb 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Lo que han hecho con Bale hoy sus compañeros es una de las mayores vergüenzas que recuerde yo en un campo de futbol
> 
> Muchas veces decimos, joder Jovic no la ha tocado, Mariano no la ha tocado, y ahi queda la cosa, como si no hubieran corrido o fueran inutiles. Porque no nos fijamos. Hoy estuve siguiendo a Bale todo el partido para ver si lo hacia bien de 9, porque fiate tu de los mamadores de la prensa, y que puta verguenza todo
> 
> ...



A ver, el tema Bale esta mas que trillado y lo de ayer no es nada en comparacion a lo que ocurrio cuando se fue Ronaldo y todos los balones iban a benzemalo y para los jugadores Bale era transparente. Ayer Vinicius paso de el y donde habria un pase a Benzemalo, se la chupaba y la fallaba. Resultado: Vini hizo ayer una mierda de partido. Visto lo visto, me dejaba de tonterias en el club: Teniendo a Mbappe fichado, compraba a Haaland por 100M€; justo despues le diria a Vini, que sepas que aqui no vas a jugar porque delante de ti esta Mbappe y quiero que juegue en tu posicion y Haaland esta de delantero centro: Si quieres irte, te vendemos por 150M:

El Madrid se queda con 2 cracks mundiales sin haber puesto un duro y se dedica a reforzar otras posiciones que hacen falta: Vini ya no es necesario teniendo a Mbappe y desde luego Haaland es necesario, porque es un puto crack.


Lo de Odegaard no es que se la pasen, sino que ve que ya desde hace 2 temporadas, es muy superior a Kroos, a Modric y a Casemiro y que el trio son una mafia absoluta. Ayer se pudo ver como Kroos no pudo generar ni una jugada en el primer tiempo. A ver, en un equipo normal tienes un tio que crea juego y nada mas: Kroos por si solo no genera una mierda (Eso ya se lo han criticado en alemania). Casemiro es un pufo que va cuesta abajo y Modric esta mas acabado que el tato.

No hay ningun equipo en el mundo que ponga un puto duro por esos tres: No hay nadie que les pague su sueldo actual: Lo mismo que Hazard, que Isco, que Bale, que Ramos,...

Mucho hablar de Ramos el anyo pasado, que era un caramelo, que era el mejor defensa del mundo, que todos los equipos se iban a pegar hostias por el,...Resultado: Cobra algo mas por 2 anyos de contrato que por 1 ue le ofrecio el madrid. Y los del PSG (que tiran el dinero) se arrepienten.


----------



## xilebo (13 Feb 2022)

*Saltan chispas en París*

El *PSG* recibirá al *Madrid* en medio de un clima *hostil* de los ultras con la directiva y pitos de la afición. El *ambiente* está caldeado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Feb 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Lo que han hecho con Bale hoy sus compañeros es una de las mayores vergüenzas que recuerde yo en un campo de futbol
> 
> Muchas veces decimos, joder Jovic no la ha tocado, Mariano no la ha tocado, y ahi queda la cosa, como si no hubieran corrido o fueran inutiles. Porque no nos fijamos. Hoy estuve siguiendo a Bale todo el partido para ver si lo hacia bien de 9, porque fiate tu de los mamadores de la prensa, y que puta verguenza todo
> 
> ...




Básicamente es así.

El tío ha estado todo el partido moviéndose y tirando desmarques y nadie ha tenido huevos a pasársela, el vinicius haciendo el gilipollas todo el partido y ausencio dando pases atrás continuamente.

Los tres balones que ha tocado casi son sol los tres, una jugada de desmarque, otra de asociación y otra fabricada por el al palo, en dos años no hemos visto eso ni a Mariano, ni jovic ni ningún otro, Benzema es un jugador de asociación es más mediapunta y aunque es rápido no se desmarca para recibir el balón en largo.

Es acojonante que la mitad de ella plantilla del Madrid sean obesos, Marcelo que se jubiló a los 30 años que me da que es algo pronto y tal, Isco que si no juega se pone a comer Doritos, hazard que mínimo es minusválido, jovic llegó en verano con 15 kilos de más, y la prensa como putas, este que no se le conocen fiestas, ni putas, y está siempre en buena forma y que además siempre que sale rinde la prensa que si el golf o su puta madre.


----------



## petro6 (13 Feb 2022)

Bale ha abierto muchos culos (sobretodo blaugranas) y desde el minuto uno se cebaron con él los perrodistas. Que si estaba herniao, que si plín...que si plan........pero ya le hubiera gustado a más de uno contar con él en su plantilla. Y sí, llevo años diciendo que siempre ha habido varios compañeros que le hacían el vacío en el campo y no le pasaban el balón. Cuando estos hijos de perra se empeñan en hundir a alguien, no paran hasta conseguirlo, ya sea un compañero o un entrenador, por eso desde que estos hijos de puta le hicieron la cama a Mourinho primero, y luego a Benitez, por mí cómo si revientan todos.

PD Un tío que ha sido decisivo en todos los títulos del Madrid, y que ya sólo por cómo se le movía la polla en esa carrera para el recuerdo cuando reventó al Bartra en la Copa, es leyenda viva del Madrid.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Feb 2022)

Mucha defensa a Bale y tal, pero la realidad es que no jugaba desde agosto con el Madrid pero para jugar con Gales siempre está, no va a los partidos en casa ni para aparentar, y tiene bulo para decidir cuándo está para jugar y cuándo no.

Yo es de lo más surrealista que he visto en un equipo de fútbol, mil veces peor que la farsa de Dembélé, por dar un ejemplo reciente.

Entiendo que Ancelotti lo ponga ahora, porque vienen curvas y no nos da la plantilla, de hecho es el mejor momento para ponerlo.

Pero vaya, si yo fuera Vinicius y llevase 20 partidos sin parar llevándome las coces de 20 dobles marcajes, también le iba a pasar a Bale su puta madre.


----------



## xilebo (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Feb 2022)

Raul albiol selección..


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Feb 2022)

A mí en esta liga ya solo me estimula ver a farsa o patético fuera de la Champions,aunque al final me da que el Betis no va a aguantar las embestidas por detrás...

Soy un hater de libro


----------



## Edu.R (14 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A mí en esta liga ya solo me estimula ver a farsa o patético fuera de la Champions,aunque al final me da que el Betis no va a aguantar las embestidas por detrás...
> 
> Soy un hater de libro



Va a estar difícil, no descartemos a la Real o incluso al Villarreal o al Athletic. Pero vaya, que hay un riesgo REAL y eso le va a dar mucho morbo al final.

Última jornada: Real Madrid - Betis. Por si acaso.


----------



## xilebo (14 Feb 2022)

Y que el madrid tuvo en sus filas a este, el nuevo cafu, tremendo


----------



## Harkkonen (14 Feb 2022)

Las viudas de Bale y Jovic son unos pesaos...

A ver si llega pronto el verano y nos los quitamos de delante junto a Marcelo, Vallejo, Isco, Ceballos, Hazard y Mariano

Rafa Marín, Tchouameni, Mbappe y Latasa dentro


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Feb 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Las viudas de Bale y Jovic son unos pesaos...
> 
> A ver si llega pronto el verano y nos los quitamos de delante junto a Marcelo, Vallejo, Isco, Ceballos, Hazard y Mariano
> 
> Rafa Marín, Tchouameni, Mbappe y Latasa dentro



Joder, quitando al frappé ni me suenan los otros


----------



## Hermericus (14 Feb 2022)

Para jugar y tener oportunidades en el Madrid hoy en dia hay que ser negro.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (14 Feb 2022)

Contra el PSG tienen que jugar arriba Benzema, vinicius y Bale.

Bale sin entrenar y llegado de una lesión tiene más gol que Asensio, que jugó el otro día de delantero y estaba más perdido que un gitano en una biblioteca.

También dudo si habría que sentar a Kroos que para mí está siendo un jugador ramplón que está ofreciendo poco.


----------



## xilebo (14 Feb 2022)

*Reencuentro con tensión y cambio de plan*

*Florentino Pérez y Nasser Al-Khelaïfi* se vuelven a ver las caras; no será en la cena del lunes, que ha sido pospuesta por el *PSG* sin motivo. Habrá comida el martes.


----------



## juantxxxo (14 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Reencuentro con tensión y cambio de plan*
> 
> *Florentino Pérez y Nasser Al-Khelaïfi* se vuelven a ver las caras; no será en la cena del lunes, que ha sido pospuesta por el *PSG* sin motivo. Habrá comida el martes.



Negociación???? encerrona??????


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Reencuentro con tensión y cambio de plan*
> 
> *Florentino Pérez y Nasser Al-Khelaïfi* se vuelven a ver las caras; no será en la cena del lunes, que ha sido pospuesta por el *PSG* sin motivo. Habrá comida el martes.



Mbappe ya está fichado. 
Haría bien Flower en anunciarlo antes del partido para despistar al moreno.


----------



## xilebo (14 Feb 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Mbappe ya está fichado.
> Haría bien Flower en anunciarlo antes del partido para despistar al moreno.



Hombre antes del partido no, y crear una guerra mundial con el PSG: ni el madrid quiere, ni el jugador mbappe tampoco. Florentino va a seguir la misma tactica que hizo con alaba del bayern que terminaba contrato tmb en junio y no se anuncio hasta final de temporada


----------



## petro6 (14 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y que el madrid tuvo en sus filas a este, el nuevo cafu, tremendo



Segarro.amego.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Feb 2022)

Todavia recuerdo un tweet brvvvtal cuando el PSG le metió 4-0 al Barcelona antes de que Aytekin hiciese de las suyas en la vuelta. Era 14 de febrero.

El Barcelona está teniendo un gran San Valentín. Se lo están follando en Paris.

Ojito con las noches mágicas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Feb 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Joder, quitando al frappé ni me suenan los otros



a mi me sonaba latasa por los bombones,el otro ni idea


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (14 Feb 2022)

Camavinga es negro. Por eso juega. Si se llamase Eduardo Cáceres o algo así y fuese de la cantera o fichado de otro equipo de aquí no jugaba ni a las tabas.
Por eso quieren fichar al chuameni o a su puta madre.
Si Hazard, Vallejo o el mismo Bale fuesen recien traídos de la jungla, verás como llevaban el doble de partidos.
Jovic igual, si fuese un macaco, estaría todo el mundo con que "buaaaa como protege el balón", "que portento físico!!!"""" "como me lo follabaaaaa" "el sustituto perfecto para benzemá"... uuuoooooooo
Ceballos le da mil vueltas al camavinga ese. 
Asensio tres cuartos de lo mismo, parece que es un jugador de regional porque es de aquí. Pues joder, yo no veo tanta diferncia con Rodrigo por ejemplo.
Lucas Vázquez igual, con que si vater, con que si matao, y como lateral derecho es bastante decente.
Luego le comen la polla al acharaf ese por moro. Y es un puto coladero

Por el Castilla también pasó Hugo Duro, que es mejor que Mariano, por ejemplo.

Pero nada, más camavinga, y todos los tuercebotas junglescos y a los de la cantera que les follen.
El Antonio Blanco otra cosa igual, es mejor centrocampista que casi todos los de la liga. No va a jugar ni un minuto.

Si hasta con Casemiro, que ha sido una puta máquina se ve. Valverde le da 490 vueltas. Y no juega una mierda. Muy blanco para el equipo blanco, parece ser. Lo he dicho ya unas cuantas veces, pero es que es cada vez más evidente.


----------



## Chitauri ⠠⠵ (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## JimTonic (14 Feb 2022)

el rey es el madrid

los principes son milan, bayer y manchester

despues el resto, como ajax, juventus , liverpol,


esa es la verdadera clasificacion


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Feb 2022)

Chitauri ⠠⠵ dijo:


>



En esas estadisticas si el Madrid en las dos finales de champions con el patetico hubiera recibido solo un gol mas en cada una no se apreciaria ningun cambio,tan solo una diferencia de goles ligerisimamente peor…

Tambien el Chelsea ha ganado dos champions y ni aparece,y yo lo pondria bastante por encima de varios equipos que salen ahi.


----------



## Chitauri ⠠⠵ (14 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> En esas estadisticas si el Madrid en las dos finales de champions con el patetico hubiera recibido solo un gol en cada una no se apreciaria ningun cambio,tan solo una diferencia de goles ligerisimamente peor…
> 
> Tambien el Chelsea ha ganado dos champions y ni aparece,y yo lo pondria bastante por encima de varios equipos que salen ahi.



Sí, estoy de acuerdo, más que nada la compartí por los comentarios al gráfico de reddit, enzalzando en su mayoría al Real Madrid.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Feb 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> el rey es el madrid
> 
> los principes son milan, bayer y manchester
> 
> ...



siendo objetivos no tiene ningun sentido meter siempre al Manchester porque si cuando llevan la tira haciendo el ridi en Champions…

despues del Madrid: Bayern,Barca,Milan y Liverpool


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> En esas estadisticas si el Madrid en las dos finales de champions con el patetico hubiera recibido solo un gol mas en cada una no se apreciaria ningun cambio,tan solo una diferencia de goles ligerisimamente peor…
> 
> Tambien el Chelsea ha ganado dos champions y ni aparece,y yo lo pondria bastante por encima de varios equipos que salen ahi.




El Chelsea no es históricamente superior a ningún club de los que aparece en esa lista ni por asomo.


----------



## Roedr (14 Feb 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Mucha defensa a Bale y tal, pero la realidad es que no jugaba desde agosto con el Madrid pero para jugar con Gales siempre está, no va a los partidos en casa ni para aparentar, y tiene bulo para decidir cuándo está para jugar y cuándo no.
> 
> Yo es de lo más surrealista que he visto en un equipo de fútbol, mil veces peor que la farsa de Dembélé, por dar un ejemplo reciente.
> 
> ...



Es como dices. Bale es un puto golfo.

Pero ahora lo necesitamos porque es que el tío más desequilibrante de toda la plantilla. En fin, Real Politik.


----------



## Roedr (14 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y que el madrid tuvo en sus filas a este, el nuevo cafu, tremendo



Vini va a atacar la banda de éste. Estoy expectante.


----------



## Roedr (14 Feb 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Contra el PSG tienen que jugar arriba Benzema, vinicius y Bale.
> 
> Bale sin entrenar y llegado de una lesión tiene más gol que Asensio, que jugó el otro día de delantero y estaba más perdido que un gitano en una biblioteca.
> 
> También dudo si habría que sentar a Kroos que para mí está siendo un jugador ramplón que está ofreciendo poco.



Yo creo también que juegan Benzema forzando y Bale por la derecha.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El Chelsea no es históricamente superior a ningún club de los que aparece en esa lista ni por asomo.



Tienen 2 Champions y en los últimos 20 años generalmente siempre han estado ahí...en esa lista como poco están por encima de los dos portugueses,no se puede vivir de la historia eternamente.


----------



## Harkkonen (14 Feb 2022)

Valverde y Rodrygo jugaron siempre bastantes minutos porque tienen el nivel para el Madrid.

En su momento Carvajal también, y Nacho y Lucas.

El Madrid necesita 15/16 titulares y el resto cantera, prueba error...

No puedes tener un cuarto central como Vallejo, hay que probar a los de la cantera.

Miguel Gutierrez tiene que ser el lateral izquierdo.

Y Latasa es un 9 de 1.90 al que hay que darle el puesto de Mariano y Jovic.

A partir de ahí ver su rendimiento y si no valen pues los siguientes.

Jugar en el Madrid es muy complicado y muy pocos de la cantera van a llegar, pero hay que probarlos.

Mucho mejor eso que gastarse dinero en reservas de poco nivel


----------



## Edu.R (14 Feb 2022)

Para mi los 4 grandes son el Real Madrid, el Liverpool, el Milan y el Bayern.

Luego en 2° linea el United, la Juventus, el Barcelona y el Ajax.

El Chelsea es un poco "modernez", le pondria a la altura del Benfica que es demasiado "clásico", y de alguno que tuviese sus años mozos como el Oporto o el Inter, por ejemplo.


----------



## euromelon (14 Feb 2022)

Asensio es el 11


El balear, que acredita un mejor promedio goleador que Vinicius, se asienta en la titularidad del equipo tipo de Ancelotti.




as.com


----------



## Raul83 (15 Feb 2022)

Yo pondría a Vinicius, Jovic y Bale.


----------



## Raul83 (15 Feb 2022)

Kubo marikón
Con sujetador deportivo, ni que estuviera gordo para sujetarse los pechos mientras corre y salta.
"Marcó" el 3-2 al Bilbado (propiar puerta de Unai Simón)


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Ausencio el rey de los pases defensivos, lo de la prensa no tiene nombre:









Asensio es el 11


El balear, que acredita un mejor promedio goleador que Vinicius, se asienta en la titularidad del equipo tipo de Ancelotti.




as.com


----------



## cebollo (15 Feb 2022)

El Chelsea está en la elite desde que Abramovitz mete mucho dinero en 2003 y, entre otros, ficha a Makelele.

Es un poco anterior a lo de City y PSG y Abramovitz no es moromierda pero es básicamente lo mismo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Camavinga es negro. Por eso juega. Si se llamase Eduardo Cáceres o algo así y fuese de la cantera o fichado de otro equipo de aquí no jugaba ni a las tabas.
> Por eso quieren fichar al chuameni o a su puta madre.
> Si Hazard, Vallejo o el mismo Bale fuesen recien traídos de la jungla, verás como llevaban el doble de partidos.
> Jovic igual, si fuese un macaco, estaría todo el mundo con que "buaaaa como protege el balón", "que portento físico!!!"""" "como me lo follabaaaaa" "el sustituto perfecto para benzemá"... uuuoooooooo
> ...




Joder....

Creo y considero que en el Madrid deben jugar los tops del mundo en cada posición, ahora dime jugadores de la *cantera* del Madrid tops del mundo en su posición en los últimos 10 años.....
Te lo digo yo, ninguno, y el que lo comenzó a ser en Alemania se repesco (Carvajal), y el resto ni uno a triunfado en un equipo top.
A todos nos gustaría tener canteranos en los equipos pero eso no es ser realista en un deporte globalizado y exigente como el fútbol.

Si algo se puede echar en cara al Madrid es haber perdido al Mohamed lateral del psg que es cojonudo, pero al final tampoco ha terminado en un equipo top, está en un equipo de jubilados (PSG) y venía de otro de jubilados (Milán).

Sobre no apostar por jugadores jóvenes nacionales te vuelves a equivocar, Isco es la estrella de una selección española de categorías inferiores que lo gana todo, un portento técnico y el Madrid paga 45 kilos hace diez años por el, él se dedica a comer hamburguesas y a ser un seboso.

Ausencio que es el otro jugador que más prometia en su generación fue fichado también, se apostó por el desde joven, irrumpe con goles de larga distancia y de repente los medios te cuentan que es Maradona, nunca llega a ser titular, se lesiona y en su regreso vemos que solo era eso, un futbolista irregular con buen disparo desde fuera del área, no le da para ser extremo pues no tienen regate ni habilidad ni es top en nada.



Otro nacional, el váter....WC juega en el Madrid por circunstancias que se intuyen, (trabajador, suplente que no arma ruido), pero es titular por razones que también se nos escapan (no sabe centrar, ni regatear, no es Carl Lewis y lo peor de todo, fin de semana sí y fin de semana también asistimos a su inutilidad y poco orden táctico, es normal verle subir al ataque perder el balón, que el cabron no bajé a defender y que Modric tenga que cubrir su posicion, luego creo que defensivamente tampoco es maldini como podemos objetivar cada vez que juega.


Hablas de futbolistas como Ceballos, que le piden entrar en un partido y el tío se niega a calentar y a entrar a jugar cobrando una ficha millonaria, habiendo apostado el Madrid por el y habiéndole pagado esa millonada lesionado, está claro que sí no eres ni una estrella y ya te comportas así estar en un equipo top no va a ser lo suyo, amén de que desde luego no es el nuevo Zidane.


Hablas de otros canteranos del Madrid que ninguno de ellos los veo en equipos luchando por la champions.


Camavinga si no se lo cargan es toda una sorpresa y el chaval siempre que sale lo hace bien, otra cosa es que lo quieran convertir en medio defensivo cundo no lo es, pero bueno, Casemiro tampoco lo era y ahora mirale.

Respecto a Valverde está muy bien, es un jugador de carácter, corre mucho, tiene entrega, siempre lo da todo...pero no hay más, lo mismo quieres ponerle de organizador de juego cuando no sabe filtrar un pase al hueco, o tú le as visto alguna vez hacer eso??, Pues eso, un suplente para agitar partidos nada más.


Otro que no es un portento técnico pero se renueva y lleva la vida en el Madrid es Nacho, sirve para tapar agujeros, es profesional y acepta su rol, por eso precisamente lleva tantos años en el Madrid.


Debes aceptar una realidad, el futbolista blanco cada vez es menso visible por una sencilla razón, ya no hay críos jugando a fútbol en los parques, ahora están en casa con Youtube o twich, en otros lugares como África o Arabia siguen jugando en la calle bien porque pasan de tecnología o bien porque no tienen acceso a ella.

Para terminar no debemos pasar de largo que en el fútbol moderno el Madrid nunca ha tenido futbolistas top en su cantera, lo más destacable a nivel técnico quitando quinta del buitre fue Guti que era medio mongólico pero muy bueno, *Raúl de la cantera del Atlético* que era un gran goleador y como ves el Madrid no se desprendió de ellos hasta el final de sus carreras, a nivel defensivo tenemos a hierro que *NO era canterano* pero era un defensa top mundial y que el Madrid tuvo hasta su jubilación y el caso más reciente, ramos que *no era canterano *pero se pagó un padrón por el y nuevamente solo se le abrí la puerta siendo ya un jubilado.


No puedes pedir peras al olmo, el Madrid es el primer interesado en tener un representante y capitán nacional, pero ahora a mismo no lo hay, el último al que se idolatro fue a ramos que ocupaba precisamente ese rol y era español y titular.

Simplemente no hay ahora mismo talento, no le des más vueltas, cuando lo hay todos los quieren fichar.

En definitiva el Madrid si apuesta por jugadores nacionales, pero muy rara vez salen tops de su cantera y normalmente los tops nacionales vienen de otros equipos y algunos de ella son humo de cojones.

Es lo que hay.


----------



## xilebo (15 Feb 2022)




----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Lo suyo seria que Jovic jugara de titular porque Benzema no esta para muchos trotes, pero eso sí, antes de salir al campo un par de guantazos a ver si espabila, que siempre sale con menos sangre que la compresa de la Veneno.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Joder ausencio titular....

Ya que estamos qué ponga a mariano de delantero y a wc de lateral.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Tácticamente el mamadou ataca por la banda de ausencio, como ausencio no tiene desborde Ni es demasiado rápido liberamos al mamadou defensivamente, con lo que nos deja en desventaja.
Metes a bale por esa banda y ellos ya tiene que estar pendientes juntando líneas para los contragolpes del galés, que además se conoce bien con Benzema.

Benzema , vinicius y bale arriba era la apuesta.


----------



## JimTonic (15 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder....
> 
> Creo y considero que en el Madrid deben jugar los tops del mundo en cada posición, ahora dime jugadores de la *cantera* del Madrid tops del mundo en su posición en los últimos 10 años.....
> Te lo digo yo, ninguno, y el que lo comenzó a ser en Alemania se repesco (Carvajal), y el resto ni uno a triunfado en un equipo top.
> ...





hay una realidad el nivel de compromiso debe ser muy grande a ese nivel. Comentaban la anecdota del otro dia que llegaban en el manchester al entrenamiento a las 9 de la mañana y estaba Cristiano, los jugadores se reian de el, mira como madrugo. A ver si nos estaba esperando jajajaa..... y a la semana se levantaron un dia a las 8:30 y estaba Cristiano entrenando....Luego ya mosqueados a la semana siguiente se levantaron a las 8 y estaba Cristiano entrenando

Posteriormente, ya muy mosqueados, pensaban que alguien le estaba avisando, asi que a las 3 semanas entraron un dia a a las 7 de la mñana y se encontraron a Cristiano entrenando

y al cabo de 2 meses entraron a las 6 de la mañana y estaba Cristiano Entrenando


Para ser un top, tienes que tener una capacidad de sacrificio brutal, y en el madrid desde pequeñito eso no existe, tienen la calidad mas que suficiente para ser los mejores del mundo pero lo tienen todo hecho, con las chicas desde los 14 años, con los coches, con los profesores y entrenadores


Ves a vinicius, en verano, nadie le deja, se levanta en brasil y a entrenar, esta todo el mundo pendiente para que no se pierdda, nada de salir, nada de pensar en coches, nada de discotecas, llega un nivel que sin esfuerzo no hay nada


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> hay una realidad el nivel de compromiso debe ser muy grande a ese nivel. Comentaban la anecdota del otro dia que llegaban en el manchester al entrenamiento a las 9 de la mañana y estaba Cristiano, los jugadores se reian de el, mira como madrugo. A ver si nos estaba esperando jajajaa..... y a la semana se levantaron un dia a las 8:30 y estaba Cristiano entrenando....Luego ya mosqueados a la semana siguiente se levantaron a las 8 y estaba Cristiano entrenando
> 
> Posteriormente, ya muy mosqueados, pensaban que alguien le estaba avisando, asi que a las 3 semanas entraron un dia a a las 7 de la mñana y se encontraron a Cristiano entrenando
> 
> ...



Pues yo creo que sí es un problema de talento puro también, aparte de lo que tú dices.

Nunca me ha parecido la cantera del Madrid un lugar de talentos exquisitos, el Madrid siempre ha sido comprador más que formador.


----------



## Manero (15 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues yo creo que sí es un problema de talento puro también, aparte de lo que tú dices.
> 
> Nunca me ha parecido la cantera del Madrid un lugar de talentos exquisitos, el Madrid siempre ha sido comprador más que formador.



Mientras los canteranos del Barcelona se formaban y vivían en la Masia los del Madrid tenían que vivir en el Hostal Mary. Por cosas como esta los Iniesta decidieron mandar a su hijo a Barcelona y no al Madrid a pesar de que eran merengues. Luego el Madrid ya creó su propia residencia para jugadores pero siempre me ha dado la sensación que el Madrid tiene una cantera más porque hay que tenerla que como filosofía de club formador.

Con el fútbol femenino tengo la misma sensación, que Florentino ha montado esa sección porque es lo que toca en estos tiempos pero no porque quiera hacer una apuesta en firme por el fútbol femenino. En cambio el Barça si que hizo esa apuesta hace unos años profesionalizando la sección y poniendo al frente del proyecto a Markel Zubizarreta en los despachos (hijo de Zubi) que ha sido el artífice y creador del equipo imbatible de ahora.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Mientras los canteranos del Barcelona se formaban y vivían en la Masia los del Madrid tenían que vivir en el Hostal Mary. Por cosas como esta los Iniesta decidieron mandar a su hijo a Barcelona y no al Madrid a pesar de que eran merengues. Luego el Madrid ya creó su propia residencia para jugadores pero siempre me ha dado la sensación que el Madrid tiene una cantera más porque hay que tenerla que como filosofía de club formador.
> 
> Con el fútbol femenino tengo la misma sensación, que Florentino ha montado esa sección porque es lo que toca en estos tiempos pero no porque quiera hacer una apuesta en firme por el fútbol femenino. En cambio el Barça si que hizo esa apuesta hace unos años profesionalizando la sección y poniendo al frente del proyecto a Markel Zubizarreta en los despachos (hijo de Zubi) que ha sido el artífice y creador del equipo imbatible de ahora.




Sii joder siii!!!
Las famosas instalaciones catalanas, seguridad ilimitada!!!!!



Si, ese punto reconozcamos que lo hacía mejor el Barcelona.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Mientras los canteranos del Barcelona se formaban y vivían en la Masia los del Madrid tenían que vivir en el Hostal Mary. Por cosas como esta los Iniesta decidieron mandar a su hijo a Barcelona y no al Madrid a pesar de que eran merengues. Luego el Madrid ya creó su propia residencia para jugadores pero siempre me ha dado la sensación que el Madrid tiene una cantera más porque hay que tenerla que como filosofía de club formador.
> 
> Con el fútbol femenino tengo la misma sensación, que Florentino ha montado esa sección porque es lo que toca en estos tiempos pero no porque quiera hacer una apuesta en firme por el fútbol femenino. En cambio el Barça si que hizo esa apuesta hace unos años profesionalizando la sección y poniendo al frente del proyecto a Markel Zubizarreta en los despachos (hijo de Zubi) que ha sido el artífice y creador del equipo imbatible de ahora.



Florentino Perez no mueve un dedo sin que vea el simbolo del € por medio. La sección femenina la creó a raiz de toda la espectación que se creó por el mundial femenino de 2019, los medios de comunicación le dieron mucha bola, artificialmente por que lo que no se puede no se puede, y a pesar de los esfuerzons de los medios por crear espectación entre la gente para sacar mas tajada, el futbol femenino no lo ven ni las mujeres. Y conforme se ha ido viendo que fue algo elevado artificialmente y que ha ido decayendo, paralelamente Florentino ha ido invirtiendo menos y menos en el equipo femenino.


----------



## xilebo (15 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder ausencio titular....
> 
> Ya que estamos qué ponga a mariano de delantero y a wc de lateral.



Yo veo bien asencio titular, es el que ha estado jugando como titular en los ultimos partidos, mejor que poner a bale que ya vimos lo que hizo, los experimentos con gaseosa, que es el PSG


----------



## Ulises 33 (15 Feb 2022)

ccc dijo:


> A ver, el tema Bale esta mas que trillado y lo de ayer no es nada en comparacion a lo que ocurrio cuando se fue Ronaldo y todos los balones iban a benzemalo y para los jugadores Bale era transparente. Ayer Vinicius paso de el y donde habria un pase a Benzemalo, se la chupaba y la fallaba. Resultado: Vini hizo ayer una mierda de partido. Visto lo visto, me dejaba de tonterias en el club: Teniendo a Mbappe fichado, compraba a Haaland por 100M€; justo despues le diria a Vini, que sepas que aqui no vas a jugar porque delante de ti esta Mbappe y quiero que juegue en tu posicion y Haaland esta de delantero centro: Si quieres irte, te vendemos por 150M:
> 
> El Madrid se queda con 2 cracks mundiales sin haber puesto un duro y se dedica a reforzar otras posiciones que hacen falta: Vini ya no es necesario teniendo a Mbappe y desde luego Haaland es necesario, porque es un puto crack.
> 
> ...



Esas críticas hay que decirlas cuando se ganan, que siempre estáis igual con el subebaja, un día dios y otro una mierda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Esas críticas hay que decirlas cuando se ganan, que siempre estáis igual con el subebaja, un día dios y otro una mierda.




Yo tengo una sensación parecida con vinicius, tiene regate y desborde, va cogiendo gol pero...
Aún falla muchas ocasiones, sin un referente en el campo no suele tomar decisiones inteligentes y no tiene fondo físico, es rápido pero no tiene resistencia.
Imagino que son cosas que puede mejorar, pero en su misma posición mbappe es mucho más directo, rápido y resistente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Yo veo bien asencio titular, es el que ha estado jugando como titular en los ultimos partidos, mejor que poner a bale que ya vimos lo que hizo, los experimentos con gaseosa, que es el PSG



Joder cabron que partido vistes, si bale fue el mejor del equipo


----------



## Ulises 33 (15 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo tengo una sensación parecida con vinicius, tiene regate y desborde, va cogiendo gol pero...
> Aún falla muchas ocasiones, sin un referente en el campo no suele tomar decisiones inteligentes y no tiene fondo físico, es rápido pero no tiene resistencia.
> Imagino que son cosas que puede mejorar, pero en su misma posición mbappe es mucho más directo, rápido y resistente.



El jugador más decisivo de la liga, si pitaran lo que tienen que pitar en el último partido hubieran ganado de calle. Ahora es que va provocando, la prensa ha cogido el gusto por ser el sustituto de Cristiano, el que provocaba según ellos y por lo tanto tienen el derecho a pegarle patadas e insultarle.
Está jugando mucho pero va mejorando, lo que me temo es que lo van a fundir físicamente y a patadas los otros equipos. Lo del codazo del cacho de mierda Albiol, (debe de estar resentido por sus grande temporadas en el Madrid) es de traca, y la prensa de mierda le rie las gracias, panda de mercenarios asquerosos es lo que son.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El jugador más decisivo de la liga, si pitaran lo que tienen que pitar en el último partido hubieran ganado de calle. Ahora es que va provocando, la prensa ha cogido el gusto por ser el sustituto de Cristiano, el que provocaba según ellos y por lo tanto tienen el derecho a pegarle patadas e insultarle.
> Está jugando mucho pero va mejorando, lo que me temo es que lo van a fundir físicamente y a patadas los otros equipos. Lo del codazo del cacho de mierda Albiol, (debe de estar resentido por sus grande temporadas en el Madrid) es de traca, y la prensa de mierda le rie las gracias, panda de mercenarios asquerosos es lo que son.



Joer compañero como estamos.
Sin duda es el descubrimiento de nuestra liga este año, pero como decia anteriormente es lo que veo.

Si, yo también pienso que lo van a fundir físicamente, pero también es verdad que sí con la edad que tiene no puede hacer una temporada así entonces no podrá nunca.


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Feb 2022)

En el Madrid siempre ocurre igual,los jugadores que tratan de encarar están permanentemente discutidos,mientras les salen las cosas vale pero en cuanto bajan un poco o no les salen las cosas ya empieza el run run...y no solo la prensa,la afición es igual,normal que aquí cracks mundiales generalmente nunca haya.

Vinicius? Estará mejor o peor pero joder,hay 24 jugadores a los que cuestionar antes que el...para meter goles necesitas gente como el,si todos fueran como Asensio,Benzema AKA el asociativo o Kroos apañados vamos...


----------



## cebollo (15 Feb 2022)

Yo hoy sacaba a Valverde para que ayudara mucho en defensa a Carvajal por esa banda. 

Por la otra banda si Mendy está bien ni lo van a intentar.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (15 Feb 2022)

Yo saldria arriba con lucas isco y asensio. Atrás marcelo por la izquierda y vinicius por la derecha. En el centro del campo bale de pivote y de interiores carvajal y jovic.

Con que parte del párrafo anterior fuera parcialmemte falso ya podriamos ganar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Yo hoy sacaba a Valverde para que ayudara mucho en defensa a Carvajal por esa banda.
> 
> Por la otra banda si Mendy está bien ni lo van a intentar.



El troll de mendy antes de lesionarse está muy bien, y por esa banda no tiene nada, di María y Neymar ya están cascados en velocidad.

Valverde no me gusta, pero le pongo por delante de ausencio sin duda, ausencio no defiende una mierda y es la banda del mamadou.

Otra opción es poner a Marvin de delantero centro que nos daría el mismo resultado que Maríano y el jovic.


----------



## xilebo (15 Feb 2022)

CHAMPIONS | REAL MADRID - PSG

*Desorbitados precios en el Santiago Bernabéu*

Aunque todavía no están oficialmente a la venta, el club ya ha anunciado cuáles serán los costes. Son los precios más altos de toda la temporada.


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Feb 2022)

El tridente que a priori daria el mejor rendimiento era vinicius - jovic - Bale pero con un tio que considera el rango por encima de todo (un Del Bosque italiano) esto era soñar…

y en el medio Valverde - Camavinga - Kroos/Modric pues lo mismo


----------



## Chichimango (15 Feb 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Mbappe ya está fichado.
> Haría bien Flower en anunciarlo antes del partido para despistar al moreno.



Y no hacer el tonto con Haaland, que se traiga a los dos juntos y se deje de historias.

El tema Mbappé-Haaland cada vez me recuerda más, salvando las distancias, al Beckham-Ronaldinho: el Madrid apalabra a los dos pero decide traerse primero a Beckham. Entonces aparece el Barça (creo que con Laporta, ojo) y le hace una oferta al brasileño, quien decide no ser segundo plato. Y ya sabemos como terminó la cosa: el inglés dejó riadas de pasta pero el crack era el brasileño.

Mbappé es incluso mejor que Haaland, pero si de verdad estás pensando traerte a los dos, cuanto antes mejor.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Y no hacer el tonto con Haaland, que se traiga a los dos juntos y se deje de historias.
> 
> El tema Mbappé-Haaland cada vez me recuerda más, salvando las distancias, al Beckham-Ronaldinho: el Madrid apalabra a los dos pero decide traerse primero a Beckham. Entonces aparece el Barça (creo que con Laporta, ojo) y le hace una oferta al brasileño, quien decide no ser segundo plato. Y ya sabemos como terminó la cosa: el inglés dejó riadas de pasta pero el crack era el brasileño.
> 
> Mbappé es incluso mejor que Haaland, pero si de verdad estás pensando traerte a los dos, cuanto antes mejor.




Si, huele a eso.

Haaland no espera un año más ni de coña, perdería mucho dinero y si tiene un mal año en el Dortmund se devalúa antes de su gran contrato.

Pero no veo al Madrid fichando a los dos, se necesita alguien para el centro del campo urgente, alguien con calidad, Modric está cascadisimo y el alemán más o menos igual.

En desfensa necesitamos alguien también aunque es menos urgente.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (15 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder....
> 
> Creo y considero que en el Madrid deben jugar los tops del mundo en cada posición, ahora dime jugadores de la *cantera* del Madrid tops del mundo en su posición en los últimos 10 años.....
> Te lo digo yo, ninguno, y el que lo comenzó a ser en Alemania se repesco (Carvajal), y el resto ni uno a triunfado en un equipo top.
> ...



Sigo pensando que si no fuesen nacionales se les comería mucho más la polla.
Si Rodrygo fuese español, estaría todo dios diciendo que que pinta ahí.
Pero vamos, que igual que el Valors F.C. saca de titulares a auténticos acabados (Gerardo) o tipos que no serían titulares ni en regional (ERIC GARCÍA) solo por el hecho de ser catalanes. El Madrid hace justo lo contrario. Y lo lleva haciendo mucho tiempo.
He visto auténticos tuercebotas jugar temporadas enteras de titular solo por el hecho de venir do brasil o argentina o de africa.
Es un equipo con sus miserias.

Pero, bueno, a lo importante, a ver si se follan hoy al PSG de los cojones.
El de hoy es un partido muy trascendental. Y van a intentar joder al Madrid de todas las formas posibles.
Lo de la superliga no se perdona.

A ver si Bale hoy mete dos goles. Sería la risa.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (15 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, huele a eso.
> 
> Haaland no espera un año más ni de coña, perdería mucho dinero y si tiene un mal año en el Dortmund se devalúa antes de su gran contrato.
> 
> ...



Haaland es urgente también.
ten en cuenta que no hay ni un 9 como tal en condiciones en el Madrid.
Benzemá es un máquina, pero no es un 9 puro, y hay partidos en los que eso se nota.
Este año ha habido partidos que no se han ganado que con un 9 DE VERDAD se hubieran ganado.
Además que Benzemá tiene 35 años ya.
Un relevo para Modric también, y un central.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Yo apuesto a que mbappe no hace un carajo en todo el partido.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Haaland es urgente también.
> ten en cuenta que no hay ni un 9 como tal en condiciones en el Madrid.
> Benzemá es un máquina, pero no es un 9 puro, y hay partidos en los que eso se nota.
> Este año ha habido partidos que no se han ganado que con un 9 DE VERDAD se hubieran ganado.
> ...



Haaland es más necesario que Mbappe, pero más caro también


----------



## Tubiegah (15 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joer compañero como estamos.
> Sin duda es el descubrimiento de nuestra liga este año, pero como decia anteriormente es lo que veo.
> 
> Si, yo también pienso que lo van a fundir físicamente, pero también es verdad que sí con la edad que tiene no puede hacer una temporada así entonces no podrá nunca.



fundido estoy yo de levantarme a las putas 6 de la mañana desde hace 15 años para ir a remar. Si con 20 años el señorito no puede jugar dos partidos a la semana pues que se vaya a alabama a recoger algodón


----------



## Señor Moscoso (15 Feb 2022)

Mendy y Benzemá titulares huele a inside job de la selección francesa para dejarnos con 9 para este partido y lo que queda de liga... Yo tengo sensaciones troll, creo que este partido el madrid lo puede ganar o empatar a lo absurdo en plan zidanesco unocerista incluso con la morralla en el campo, no hace falta lisiar a dos de los mejores para el resto de temporada...


----------



## Tubiegah (15 Feb 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Mendy y Benzemá titulares huele a inside job de la selección francesa para dejarnos con 9 para este partido y lo que queda de liga... Yo tengo sensaciones troll, creo que este partido el madrid lo puede ganar o empatar a lo absurdo en plan zidanesco unocerista incluso con la morralla en el campo, no hace falta lisiar a dos de los mejores para el resto de temporada...



Nos vamos a cascar el clásico partido europeo made in Real Trolldrid. 

Ellos salen a morir, se encuentran con un gol a favor muy pronto y siguen atacando sin descanso durante los primeros 20 minutos. Curtuá salvando goles imposibles y la defensa achicando balones como puede. Al descanso un 1-0 que claramente es injusto viendo los méritos de cada equipo. 

Y, ay amegos, aquí comienza la MAJIA y el PESO de este glorioso escudo. En el descanso el psg sale desconcertado, no saben si seguir al ataque o contemporizar un poco más. Saben que enfrente está el puto REAL MADRIC. El CLUC más grande del MULTIBERSO, el que te focka cuando menos te lo esperas (puta). Los minutos van pasando y el marcador no se mueve, han tenido alguna ocasión más pero Curtuá y Lucas Vázquez siguen imperiales. 

En los momentos finales del partido, cuando ya dan por bueno el resultado, una fulgurante contra totalmente inesperada acaba con gol de Vinicius. Los esfuerzos finales de los gabachos caen en saco roto. 

Resultado final 1-1 y los putos franceses con cara bobos. 

En el partido de vuelta, el psg sale a arrollar y consiguen otro gol ante la clásica caraja del Madric. Pero estamos en el Bernabéu, y 90 minutos son molto longuis, CArletto empieza a mascar chicles a 6.000 rpm y el Madric se pone en modo apisonadora. Empiezan a caer los goles 1, 2, 3 y hasta un cuarto. 4-1 al final y messi, el negro, el feo, neymar, los juntaletras, lapuerca y su puta madre A MAMAR.

Escrito está. Cúmplase.

Taluec


----------



## xilebo (15 Feb 2022)

*Sensaciones encontradas*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Sigo pensando que si no fuesen nacionales se les comería mucho más la polla.
> Si Rodrygo fuese español, estaría todo dios diciendo que que pinta ahí.
> Pero vamos, que igual que el Valors F.C. saca de titulares a auténticos acabados (Gerardo) o tipos que no serían titulares ni en regional (ERIC GARCÍA) solo por el hecho de ser catalanes. El Madrid hace justo lo contrario. Y lo lleva haciendo mucho tiempo.
> He visto auténticos tuercebotas jugar temporadas enteras de titular solo por el hecho de venir do brasil o argentina o de africa.
> ...



Si bale mete dos goles yo voto por renovarle, se le ofrece un sueldo bajo y se le deja solo para eliminatorias y finales.


----------



## ravenare (15 Feb 2022)

Tu que vas a votar. Si eres un drogadicto.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (15 Feb 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Tu que vas a votar. Si eres un drogadicto.



pero es charming


----------



## xilebo (15 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si bale mete dos goles yo voto por renovarle, se le ofrece un sueldo bajo y se le deja solo para eliminatorias y finales.



Si claro, pero si el ya lo tiene claro: quiere cambiar la pelota grande por la pequeña


----------



## Ulises 33 (15 Feb 2022)

Dejaros de historias, no hay equipo para champiñones y lo sabéis, esta noche se palma bien, y a pensar en la liga que es lo que se puede ganar.


----------



## _Suso_ (15 Feb 2022)

Ya hay ONCE DEL REAL MADRID: *Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Casemiro, Kroos, Modric; Asensio, Vinicius y Benzema.*

Sorpresón, juegan los mismos once de siempre


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Feb 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Ya hay ONCE DEL REAL MADRID: *Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Casemiro, Kroos, Modric; Asensio, Vinicius y Benzema.*
> 
> Sorpresón, juegan los mismos once de siempre


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Nos vamos a cascar el clásico partido europeo made in Real Trolldrid.
> 
> Ellos salen a morir, se encuentran con un gol a favor muy pronto y siguen atacando sin descanso durante los primeros 20 minutos. Curtuá salvando goles imposibles y la defensa achicando balones como puede. Al descanso un 1-0 que claramente es injusto viendo los méritos de cada equipo.
> 
> ...



Ha habido noches de miseria también forero, aun me acuerdo del "chorreo" y el posterior 4-0 del Liverpool. No va a ser solo el Barcelona el que se deja humillar.

A ver como sale esta noche está tropa.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Feb 2022)

¿En serio Asensio se ha ganado la titularidac?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (15 Feb 2022)

Espero que Ancelotti apueste por un 4-4-2 en defensa combinado con un 4-3-3 en ataque, poniendo a Valverde en lugar de Asensio.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Foreros, subid vuesttros enlaces para ver el partido.

Ahi van los mios:

SportsBay. Watch free live sports streams online. Tennis, Basketball, Football streaming.
Stream2watch - Watch Live Sports Streaming online free


----------



## Señor Moscoso (15 Feb 2022)

No Valverde, no Bale, no Rodrigo


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (15 Feb 2022)

Yo hubiera puesto a Valverde para proteger el centro del campo pero Ancianotti no juega así, es lo que hubiera hecho Zidane.

Con el 433 fijo, Asensio está haciendo mejor temporada que Rodrygo, Bale y Hazard juntos y es el que tiene que jugar hoy.

Bale saldrá en la segunda parte por Benzema. Y, si es verdad que Dios es del Madrid, Jovic sale en el 85, marca 2 goles y con la revalorización podemos regalarlo.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Feb 2022)

Han cambiado esta güec de dominio, pero sigue siendo lo mesmo








Ligue des Champions streaming gratuit , Ligue des Champions en direct , Ligue des Champions live stream


Suivez le match streaming direct HD, Liens streaming gratuit et en bonne qualité pour [xfvalue_date] , Score .



my.streamonsport.biz


----------



## Covid Bryant (15 Feb 2022)

Ala.mandril hoy os caen 4


----------



## starfucks (15 Feb 2022)

5-0 y no negocio ni un gol


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Algun enlace en HD? o ya es pedir demasiado.


----------



## _Suso_ (15 Feb 2022)

Se me pone la gallina de piel


----------



## euromelon (15 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿En serio Asensio se ha ganado la titularidac?



Para el piperip está incluso por delante de vini

Menos mal que bale tendrá media hora


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (15 Feb 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Ya hay ONCE DEL REAL MADRID: *Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Casemiro, Kroos, Modric; Asensio, Vinicius y Benzema.*
> 
> Sorpresón, juegan los mismos once de siempre



Hombre, los experimentos no son para la Champions.


----------



## euromelon (15 Feb 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Hombre, los experimentos no son para la Champions.



Bastante experimento es poner a ausensia


----------



## Edge2 (15 Feb 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (15 Feb 2022)

Se trasga la magedia...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Buenos vamos preparando para bajar al bar de la Araceli...que remedio.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Pasad enlaces piratillas, no os hagais de rogar.


----------



## Baconfino (15 Feb 2022)

*Tss… Tss… ¡Que vienen, que vienen!… Tss… Tss…*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Joder estoy por pagar los 20 euros este mes de champions de vomistar...son los dos partidos contra el PSG en araceli se me van a esos 20 y de tapa me pone patatas fritas de bolsa el desgraciado...
Mi vecina solo está suscrita a la liga, hay que joderse no se qué hacer...


----------



## xilebo (15 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder estoy por pagar los 20 euros este mes de champions de vomistar...son los dos partidos contra el PSG en araceli se me van a esos 20 y de tapa me pone patatas fritas de bolsa el desgraciado...
> Mi vecina solo está suscrita a la liga, hay que joderse no se qué hacer...



Pues decirle a tu vecina que suscrite tmb la champions por movistar, dile q le hacen oferta


----------



## barullo (15 Feb 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Yo hubiera puesto a Valverde para proteger el centro del campo pero Ancianotti no juega así, es lo que hubiera hecho Zidane.
> 
> Con el 433 fijo, Asensio está haciendo mejor temporada que Rodrygo, Bale y Hazard juntos y es el que tiene que jugar hoy.
> 
> Bale saldrá en la segunda parte por Benzema. Y, si es verdad que Dios es del Madrid, Jovic sale en el 85, marca 2 goles y con la revalorización podemos regalarlo.



No, Dios no es del madrid...

La que es del mandri es santa Potra bendita


----------



## barullo (15 Feb 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Se me pone la gallina de piel



De puro miedo


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (15 Feb 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Bastante experimento es poner a ausensia



Que no va a poner a Bale, melon!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues decirle a tu vecina que suscrite tmb la champions por movistar, dile q le hacen oferta



Joder cabron @xilebo lo digo en serio!!  estoy entre la espada y la pared


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (15 Feb 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Bastante experimento es poner a ausensia



De verdad juega Ausencio???

Really??

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Alguien tiene el calendario de la champions este mes?.


----------



## xilebo (15 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> De puro miedo



Viendo esto si

¡Ya tenemos también once del PSG!

Los locales salen con: *Donnarumma; Achraf, Marquinhos, Kimpembe, Nuno Mendes; Paredes, Danilo, Verratti; Di María, Messi y Mbappé.*

Y neymar en la recamara


----------



## Señor Moscoso (15 Feb 2022)

Adviértase que nadie en el foro ha mencionado a panzard, está olvidado en el inconsicente colectivo por detrás de isco y marcelo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Que eres un robot?? Quién te envía?? Skinet??


----------



## euromelon (15 Feb 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Que no va a poner a Bale, melon!!



Va a entrar en la segunda parte o antes

Me juego la cuenta


----------



## xilebo (15 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Alguien tiene el calendario de la champions este mes?.



Toma este mes






No busques al barcelona que esta en europa league


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Toma este mes
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 945017
> 
> ...




Pero también me dan a mi Barcelona con los 20 euros de suscripción!!!! Joder que indecisión!!!
Araceli o Movistar!!!


----------



## _Suso_ (15 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> De puro miedo



Que va, de emoción de saber que la catorceava ya está aquí


----------



## Azorado (15 Feb 2022)

Alguna página para verlo en streaming?


----------



## Edge2 (15 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder estoy por pagar los 20 euros este mes de champions de vomistar...son los dos partidos contra el PSG en araceli se me van a esos 20 y de tapa me pone patatas fritas de bolsa el desgraciado...
> Mi vecina solo está suscrita a la liga, hay que joderse no se qué hacer...



Dile a tu vecina que yo tengo la champions y la liga inglesa...


----------



## barullo (15 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Viendo esto si
> 
> ¡Ya tenemos también once del PSG!
> 
> ...



Hace unas temporadas este club con un equipo casi tan bueno como ese pero con Cavani os perdonó un 0-3 o 0-4 en el cuernabeu y luego en el segundo tiempo desde casi una esquina Nacho metió el gol más gilipollas de toda la Historia de la copa de Europa

Con esos antecedentes de lo inutiles que son yo estaría tranquilo


----------



## Chitauri ⠠⠵ (15 Feb 2022)

Esto salió en telemadrid en 1990, es el partido de vuelta de la copa de Europa contra el Milan, que había ganado 2-0 en el partido de ida. Al final ganó el Madrid 1-0 con gol de Butragueño, pero no fue suficiente. Fue aquel partido agónico en el que Paco Llorente acabó jugando con el brazo en cabestrillo. Aquel Milan de Arrigo Sacchi sí que fue una auténtica bestia negra. Por cierto jugaba Ancelotti.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (15 Feb 2022)

Veyedlo aquí (al menos los del finde los aguantó perfectamente):









Stream2watch | Stream Live Sports, Football, Soccer & TV online


Watch Live Sports stream for free. Get HD streams for Football, Basketball, Soccer, Baseball, Fights and more competitions direct & online.




crack.stream2watch.sx


----------



## xilebo (15 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Dile a tu vecina que yo tengo la champions y la liga inglesa...



Su vecina es mas de la liga griega


----------



## petro6 (15 Feb 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Mientras los canteranos del Barcelona se formaban y vivían en la Masia los del Madrid tenían que vivir en el Hostal Mary. Por cosas como esta los Iniesta decidieron mandar a su hijo a Barcelona y no al Madrid a pesar de que eran merengues. Luego el Madrid ya creó su propia residencia para jugadores pero siempre me ha dado la sensación que el Madrid tiene una cantera más porque hay que tenerla que como filosofía de club formador.
> 
> Con el fútbol femenino tengo la misma sensación, que Florentino ha montado esa sección porque es lo que toca en estos tiempos pero no porque quiera hacer una apuesta en firme por el fútbol femenino. En cambio el Barça si que hizo esa apuesta hace unos años profesionalizando la sección y poniendo al frente del proyecto a Markel Zubizarreta en los despachos (hijo de Zubi) que ha sido el artífice y creador del equipo imbatible de ahora.



....y habéis inventado el pan con tomate, además Cervantes hablaba catalán en su intimidad, y pronto haréis una sección de pesca con mosca, otra de Curling y así tendréis más Copas de Uropa que nadie del mundo mundiáaaa


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (15 Feb 2022)

El Madrid saldrá sin miedo.Si se hace con el medio campo y dependiendo de cómo estén los de arriba,podemos dar el campanazo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

*"No lo voy a ocultar: casi no tenemos relación con el Real Madrid. No voy a volver a hablar sobre lo que pasó. Creo en el fútbol accesible para los clubes pequeños, ellos no piensan lo mismo. Es así".*

Nasser Al-Khelaïfi, en Canal+ Francia 

Que dice al kalafi que él piensa en los clubes pequeños.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Alguno tiene alguna aplicacion tipo Sodaplayer para ver el partido con enlaces de arenavision?


----------



## petro6 (15 Feb 2022)

La presión la tiene el París. Ellos han fichado a Hormonel Mensi y están obligados a ganar la Champions más que nunca. Nosotros tenemos la presión de ser siempre el más grande equipo de la historia,nada más.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Feb 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> fundido estoy yo de levantarme a las putas 6 de la mañana desde hace 15 años para ir a remar. Si con 20 años el señorito no puede jugar dos partidos a la semana pues que se vaya a alabama a recoger algodón



¿15? 23 llevo yo. Y tienes que escuchar a niñatos que entrenan dos horas al mediodía quejarse.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Feb 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Alguno tiene alguna aplicacion tipo Sodaplayer para ver el partido con enlaces de arenavision?



¿Ya no se usa acestream?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Feb 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Nos vamos a cascar el clásico partido europeo made in Real Trolldrid.
> 
> Ellos salen a morir, se encuentran con un gol a favor muy pronto y siguen atacando sin descanso durante los primeros 20 minutos. Curtuá salvando goles imposibles y la defensa achicando balones como puede. Al descanso un 1-0 que claramente es injusto viendo los méritos de cada equipo.
> 
> ...



Sip, algo así veo yo. Nosotros vamos a especular y ellos nos van a pillar por velocidad dejando en ridículo a más de uno. 1-0 veo yo en la ida.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Hace unas temporadas este club con un equipo casi tan bueno como ese pero con Cavani os perdonó un 0-3 o 0-4 en el cuernabeu y luego en el segundo tiempo desde casi una esquina Nacho metió el gol más gilipollas de toda la Historia de la copa de Europa
> 
> Con esos antecedentes de lo inutiles que son yo estaría tranquilo



Realmente no son tan buenos. Dona me parece peor que Keylor. Los laterales dejan muy libre la banda. El centro del campo no es top, y Messi ya no está.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Feb 2022)

Chitauri ⠠⠵ dijo:


> Esto salió en telemadrid en 1990, es el partido de vuelta de la copa de Europa contra el Milan, que había ganado 2-0 en el partido de ida. Al final ganó el Madrid 1-0 con gol de Butragueño, pero no fue suficiente. Fue aquel partido agónico en el que Paco Llorente acabó jugando con el brazo en cabestrillo. Aquel Milan de Arrigo Sacchi sí que fue una auténtica bestia negra. Por cierto jugaba Ancelotti.



Bueno, el Milan y el PSV.


----------



## spam (15 Feb 2022)

Hala Madrid madafacas!!!


----------



## REDDY (15 Feb 2022)

HALA MADRID!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Feb 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Mientras los canteranos del Barcelona se formaban y vivían en la Masia los del Madrid tenían que vivir en el Hostal Mary. Por cosas como esta los Iniesta decidieron mandar a su hijo a Barcelona y no al Madrid a pesar de que eran merengues. Luego el Madrid ya creó su propia residencia para jugadores pero siempre me ha dado la sensación que el Madrid tiene una cantera más porque hay que tenerla que como filosofía de club formador.
> 
> Con el fútbol femenino tengo la misma sensación, que Florentino ha montado esa sección porque es lo que toca en estos tiempos pero no porque quiera hacer una apuesta en firme por el fútbol femenino. En cambio el Barça si que hizo esa apuesta hace unos años profesionalizando la sección y poniendo al frente del proyecto a Markel Zubizarreta en los despachos (hijo de Zubi) que ha sido el artífice y creador del equipo imbatible de ahora.



Luego decís que no sois prepotentes. Los inventores del fútbol y tal. No hijo no. El far$a tiene cantera y fútbol femenino, igual que Balonmano, etcétera, porque económicamente le sale rentable y son instrumentos de propaganda. Si miras quiene ha salido de la cantera yo diría que el Madrí ha sacado bastante más que el Far$a. Y no recuerdo a nadie de la Masia antes de la quinta del buitre. Ni siquiera los del pelat les llegaron a la suela.


----------



## petro6 (15 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿15? 23 llevo yo. Y tienes que escuchar a niñatos que entrenan dos horas al mediodía quejarse.



Cambiaos a la noche cómo he hecho yo. Es la salud personificada, ya sólo por no tener que aguantar a subnormales a tu alrededor......


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Feb 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Florentino Perez no mueve un dedo sin que vea el simbolo del € por medio. La sección femenina la creó a raiz de toda la espectación que se creó por el mundial femenino de 2019, los medios de comunicación le dieron mucha bola, artificialmente por que lo que no se puede no se puede, y a pesar de los esfuerzons de los medios por crear espectación entre la gente para sacar mas tajada, el futbol femenino no lo ven ni las mujeres. Y conforme se ha ido viendo que fue algo elevado artificialmente y que ha ido decayendo, paralelamente Florentino ha ido invirtiendo menos y menos en el equipo femenino.



Y aún así, sin hacer nada, el Madrí se ha metido en champions este año y se va a volver a meter.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Feb 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Cambiaos a la noche cómo he hecho yo. Es la salud personificada, ya sólo por no tener que aguantar a subnormales a tu alrededor......



Lo he pensado muchas veces. Me gusta la tranquilidad y la soledad.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Yo veo bien asencio titular, es el que ha estado jugando como titular en los ultimos partidos, mejor que poner a bale que ya vimos lo que hizo, los experimentos con gaseosa, que es el PSG



Y es el tercer goleador del equipo. 8 goles. Al menos chuta y marca de vez en cuando.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo tengo una sensación parecida con vinicius, tiene regate y desborde, va cogiendo gol pero...
> Aún falla muchas ocasiones, sin un referente en el campo no suele tomar decisiones inteligentes y no tiene fondo físico, es rápido pero no tiene resistencia.
> Imagino que son cosas que puede mejorar, pero en su misma posición mbappe es mucho más directo, rápido y resistente.



Señor jáster, hoy no juega su far$a. Juega el Jueves


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Feb 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El jugador más decisivo de la liga, si pitaran lo que tienen que pitar en el último partido hubieran ganado de calle. Ahora es que va provocando, la prensa ha cogido el gusto por ser el sustituto de Cristiano, el que provocaba según ellos y por lo tanto tienen el derecho a pegarle patadas e insultarle.
> Está jugando mucho pero va mejorando, lo que me temo es que lo van a fundir físicamente y a patadas los otros equipos. Lo del codazo del cacho de mierda Albiol, (debe de estar resentido por sus grande temporadas en el Madrid) es de traca, y la prensa de mierda le rie las gracias, panda de mercenarios asquerosos es lo que son.



Ya son varios equipos que van a por él con los árbitros mirando para otro lado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Vamos ya estoy listo para la accion


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos ya estoy listo para la accion



¿Cómo está el bar hoy?


----------



## PORRON (15 Feb 2022)

HALA MADRID HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA.


----------



## PORRON (15 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos ya estoy listo para la accion



TU PAJA DIARIA CON PIGDEMONT?


----------



## petro6 (15 Feb 2022)

Veamos el nivel de Vomitel Mensi. Por lo visto en Francia la prensa le está dejando el culo cómo un bostezo.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (15 Feb 2022)

en el psg hasta los blancos parecen negros


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Feb 2022)

Vaaaaaamos!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Feb 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Veamos el nivel de Vomitel Mensi. Por lo visto en Francia la prensa le está dejando el culo cómo un bostezo.



Lleva varios años andando y le valía y le trataban como a un dios. En un equipo donde no juegan para él no vale una mierda.


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Feb 2022)

Mendy con amarilla…. espero que no nos la juguemos con Gorcelo en la vuelta…


----------



## PORRON (15 Feb 2022)

PASE LO QUE PASE REAL MADRID SIEMPRE. VAMOS!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Feb 2022)

Ya se ve que ninguno de los dos quiere la pelota y buscan la contra descaradamente. Cuidado con el fideo que ese siempre nos tiene ganas.


----------



## petro6 (15 Feb 2022)

Joder,no me van los links. cago en Dios.

¿Alguien tiene alguno por ahí?. Gracias


----------



## Edge2 (15 Feb 2022)

joder el mbappe...


----------



## HArtS (15 Feb 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Joder,no me van los links. cago en Dios.
> 
> ¿Alguien tiene alguno por ahí?. Gracias



Ve si te anda este: PirloTV Online: espn


----------



## fachacine (15 Feb 2022)

Qué raro, no deja copiar enlaces


----------



## HArtS (15 Feb 2022)

Hakimi le ganó una carrera a Vinicius...


No puedo creer lo rápido que es Achraf.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (15 Feb 2022)

jran pase casimiro


----------



## xilebo (15 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> joder el mbappe...



Menos mal q di maria no es delantero centro


----------



## HArtS (15 Feb 2022)

La CMK superada por el mediocampo del PSG.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Feb 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Qué raro, no deja copiar enlaces



¿Calvópez haciendo de las suyas?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Nah que Florentino no fiche al mamadou si no es necesario es un minundi...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Menos mal q di maria no es delantero centro



El mercenario nos tiene unas ganas brutales.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> TU PAJA DIARIA CON PIGDEMONT?



5000 euros la rociada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nah que Florentino no fiche al mamadou si no es necesario es un minundi...



Dilo después del partido que nos hace dos carreras y nos mata.


----------



## el ruinas II (15 Feb 2022)

casemiro esta para los leones


----------



## Suprimo (15 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Menos mal q di maria no es delantero centro



Menos mal que la ha desviado la defensa


----------



## Tubiegah (15 Feb 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> casemiro esta para los leones



Lleva una temporada putapénica


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (15 Feb 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Va a entrar en la segunda parte o antes
> 
> Me juego la cuenta



Yo por Bale no me jugaba ni un callo del pie ...

Hoy va a ser divertido!


----------



## murray (15 Feb 2022)

Algún enlace pa verlo? por caridad


----------



## petro6 (15 Feb 2022)

No la estamos oliendo,ostias


----------



## Suprimo (15 Feb 2022)

Guardiloca ya va ganando


----------



## pepetemete (15 Feb 2022)

En telecinco italia lo ponen en directo


----------



## HArtS (15 Feb 2022)

En España el Madrid hace muchos goles a base de robar balones en la mitad rival y luego lanzar a Vinicius o Benzema para que hagan gol. 

El problema es que el PSG es un equipo con buen físico y sus mediocampistas no pierden balones.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

No me gusta lo que veo...

Mbappe ni defiende al ausencio...


----------



## Cuqui (15 Feb 2022)

murray dijo:


> Algún enlace pa verlo? por caridad



PSG vs Real Madrid Live 15 February, 2022


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

El PSG no ha jugado así en su vida, llevan toda la farmacia encima


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Feb 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Yo por Bale no me jugaba ni un callo del pie ...
> 
> Hoy va a ser divertido!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 945090



Otro que pensaba que estaba por encima del Madrí y pedía el oro y el moro.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Que poco tiene para ofrecer el Real Madrid.


----------



## pepetemete (15 Feb 2022)

El PSG dominando...el gol no tardará en llegar.
O el Madrid recupera la posesión o van de puto culo.

También creo que si el PSG no hace un gol antes de la media hora, terminarán de creérselo y el Madrid tendrá su momento.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El PSG no ha jugado así en su vida, llevan toda la farmacia encima



Están descansados de la Ligue 1.


----------



## Cuqui (15 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El PSG no ha jugado así en su vida, llevan toda la farmacia encima



Deja de floodear y no nos gafes o llamare a @Tails


----------



## HArtS (15 Feb 2022)

Dios mío la presión del PSG...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Feb 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> El PSG dominando...el gol no tardará en llegar.
> O el Madrid recupera la posesión o van de puto culo.
> 
> También creo que si el PSG no hace un gol antes de la media hora, terminarán de creérselo y el Madrid tendrá su momento.



El Madrí no necesita la posesión. Con este centro del campo este Madrí busca la contra.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (15 Feb 2022)

Estamos bien. Tranquilos.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Feb 2022)

Si no os importa que esté en pirata:




__





Paris Saint Germain PSG






www.hesgoal.tv


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

El Madrid tiene el mal endemico de La Liga, 0% intensidad, no corren.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Jajajaja ausencio es chusma


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (15 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> joder el mbappe...



Yo no voy a trollear mucho ... contra un equipo gabacho hasta prefiero que gane el FAR$A ... al PSG hasta le tienen ajco en toda Francia.


----------



## pepetemete (15 Feb 2022)

Que fea es la puta pelota


----------



## Edge2 (15 Feb 2022)

Vaya perdida de carvajal...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Encurtidos mejor portero del mundo


----------



## pepetemete (15 Feb 2022)

Penalty de Carvajal


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (15 Feb 2022)

estamos dejándoles que se confien...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (15 Feb 2022)

Que salga Lucas que a peor no puede ir


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Feb 2022)

Estamos viendo al Madrí de toda la temporada. Curtoá + Benze y Vini.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

A Carvajal Mbappe lo esta meando, cagando y lefando.


----------



## pepetemete (15 Feb 2022)

Messi tiene cara de subnormal... París no le ha cambiado ese rasgo.


----------



## HArtS (15 Feb 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El Madrid tiene el mal endemico de La Liga, 0% intensidad, no corren.



Para estándares de la liga el Madrid corre, el problema es que ese "correr" en estándar europeo es trotar.


----------



## pepetemete (15 Feb 2022)

Ancelotti alineando como el puto culo.
Menos mal que a la tercera tableta de chicles espabila y hace cambios.


----------



## Edge2 (15 Feb 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Yo no voy a trollear mucho ... contra un equipo gabacho hasta prefiero que gane el FAR$A ... al PSG hasta le tienen ajco en toda Francia.



No te pongas serio joder...


----------



## petro6 (15 Feb 2022)

Sus negros son más rápidos,y están más descansados.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Para estándares de la liga el Madrid corre, el problema es que ese "correr" en estándar europeo es trotar.



Se quedan sin ideas cuando tienen el balon porque todos estan estaticos esperando el pase, no hay ninguno que ofrezca un desmarque o corra simplemente.


----------



## Edge2 (15 Feb 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> estamos dejándoles que se confien...



Que disfruten un poco del balon...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Lo de Messi es alucinante, no hace ni gesto de correr.


----------



## pepetemete (15 Feb 2022)

El PSG está desgastando, eso puede ser hasta bueno para el Real Madrid, y además tienen toda la presión


----------



## pepetemete (15 Feb 2022)

Mbappé no está reclamando cosas en el área...buena señal, llegará en verano.


----------



## Chichimango (15 Feb 2022)

Los grandes equipos de Europa tienen una velocidad más que nosotros, se vio el año pasado con el Chelsea y hoy con el PSG. A ver si aguantamos el tirón...


----------



## HArtS (15 Feb 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Se quedan sin ideas cuando tienen el balon porque todos estan estaticos esperando el pase, no hay ninguno que ofrezca un desmarque o corra simplemente.



Lo sé.

Lo que mencioné antes, en España casi todos los goles del Madrid vienen de algún robo por presión adelantada, porque físicamente el Madrid es superior a la mayoría de los equipos de la liga. El problema es que ante el PSG ese recurso no sirve porque los mediocampistas del PSG no pierden balones.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Feb 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Los grandes equipos de Europa tienen una velocidad más que nosotros, se vio el año pasado con el Chelsea y hoy con el PSG. A ver si aguantamos el tirón...



Hace dos meses el Madrit tenía ese velocidac


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

La banda izquierda es un coladero, entre otras cosas porque no sienten peligro de tener que defenderla...bale por Isco ya.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

QUE SAQUE YA A BALE POR AUSENCIO.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo de Messi es alucinante, no hace ni gesto de correr.



140 kilos le pagaba tu equipo.


----------



## Edge2 (15 Feb 2022)

Hoy esta currando curtua, poquito le dura la pelota al magerit...


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Feb 2022)

Cuando se sale de la burbuja de la liga española pasan estas cosas,descubres que hay equipos que juegan a otra velocidad…por suerte 0-0 aun…


----------



## petro6 (15 Feb 2022)

En una contra les enculamos, pero en la segunda parte cuando estén follaos.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (15 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> No te pongas serio joder...



No, si pierde el MADRIC me la suda, pero coño, es que son gabachos.


----------



## pepetemete (15 Feb 2022)

agenciaros un VPN









Diretta TV Live: streaming video - Canale 5 | Mediaset Infinity


Programmi Mediaset in Diretta Live su Canale 5. L'ora in onda dei canali TV di Mediaset.




www.mediasetplay.mediaset.it


----------



## xilebo (15 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Hoy esta currando curtua, poquito le dura la pelota al magerit...



Se nota que el psg juega en casa, y tiene que ir a por el partido mas, el madrid de momento aguantando e impreciso estan


----------



## Suprimo (15 Feb 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Yo no voy a trollear mucho ... contra un equipo gabacho hasta prefiero que gane el FAR$A ... al PSG hasta le tienen ajco en toda Francia.



Son el hermano retard de la rama latina


----------



## HArtS (15 Feb 2022)

Messi casi ni toca el balón...


----------



## Edge2 (15 Feb 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> No, si pierde el MADRIC me la suda, pero coño, es que son gabachos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 945103



Esta con la mujera, antes le han enfocado...


----------



## el ruinas II (15 Feb 2022)

que bueno es benzema


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

El Madrid esta para jugar contra el Levante y poco mas.


----------



## Edge2 (15 Feb 2022)

El mbappe ese se cansará no?


----------



## Suprimo (15 Feb 2022)

De todas formas no os flipeis tanto que el Peseyé según van pasando los minutos va a menos, mvcho menos


----------



## HArtS (15 Feb 2022)

Por cierto, PARTIDAZO DE MILITAO.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Feb 2022)

Hablando con fantasmas.


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Feb 2022)

No meter a Valverde por Ausencio…


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Como esta el tema de los goles en campo contrario, siguen valiendo doble?


----------



## petro6 (15 Feb 2022)

Me piro a acurrar, amigos.. buenas noches HALA MADRID COJONES¡¡¡


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Feb 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> No meter a Valverde por Ausencio…



Ause aporta un chut que nadie tiene en el equipo.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (15 Feb 2022)

Tenemos que intentar sacar el balón jugado desde la defensa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Feb 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Como esta el tema de los goles en campo contrario, siguen valiendo doble?



No.


----------



## euromelon (15 Feb 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Yo por Bale no me jugaba ni un callo del pie ...
> 
> Hoy va a ser divertido!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 945090



Lo único bueno que hizo en el Madrid fue la última media temporada. Que ha ganado desde que se fue ? Nosotros unas cuantas champions


----------



## euromelon (15 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ause aporta un chut que nadie tiene en el equipo.



Prefiero el tiro de bale


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Feb 2022)

Típico partido que al final gana el RM.... Veréis....


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Horrible el Madrid, estan para coger el primer vuelo de vuelta que haya en el descanso.


----------



## el ruinas II (15 Feb 2022)

messi esta jugando?


----------



## Señor Moscoso (15 Feb 2022)

Ausencio se ha cogido hoy un dia de asuntos propios


----------



## Suprimo (15 Feb 2022)

0-3 del Shitty


----------



## pepetemete (15 Feb 2022)

Messi, sin Xavi e Iniesta no se come una mierda.


----------



## Lake (15 Feb 2022)

El Madrid ni las huele , y eso contra un equipo bastante vulgar tacticamente y con el lastre de Mes si, aunque peleón, más vale que no juega Neymar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Feb 2022)

Me$$i es inofensivo.


----------



## MC33 (15 Feb 2022)

Algún enlace para poder sufrirlo?


----------



## Tubiegah (15 Feb 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> messi esta jugando?



SE ACTIVA MESSI
lo habrá dicho como 20 veces


----------



## xilebo (15 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> 0-3 del Shitty



Primero equipo en cuartos de final ya, los portugueses no han salido ni al campo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Feb 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Prefiero el tiro de bale



Los número cantan a favor de Ause:8-0.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Feb 2022)

Si es que a nosotros nos había tocado el Benfica.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

El Madrid esta siendo indigno


----------



## loquehayqueoir (15 Feb 2022)

Si llegamos 0-0 al descanso, dos medios más en lugar de Benzema y Asensio, Vinicius de falso 9 y Modric de media punta peleón. A dar cera y a ver cómo vamos en el minuto 60.


----------



## Chichimango (15 Feb 2022)

Estamos empanadísimos, madre mía.


----------



## Tubiegah (15 Feb 2022)

Que asco me da el puto ausencio


----------



## euromelon (15 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los número cantan a favor de Ause:8-0.



Miremos los del año pasado entero 

A ausensio le quitas el hat trick al Mallorca ( equipo de casi descenso) y tienes temporada mediocre


----------



## HArtS (15 Feb 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> un link, por favor



https: // chiringuitotv .online / espn.php#

Borra los espacios.


----------



## Chichimango (15 Feb 2022)

Carvajal es un bulto sospechoso...


----------



## pepetemete (15 Feb 2022)

Partido de mierda... el ruido de fondo de los ultras del PSG es ...negros gritando, para que os hagáis una idea ...cantos Batussi


----------



## Edge2 (15 Feb 2022)

Como vamos de possesió?


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Feb 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> un link que funcione



yo lo estoy viendo con un acestream ruso de livetv.sx

si no te importa perderte el valioso analisis de los comentaristas de movistar pues va bastante bien


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Madre mía el árbitro......


----------



## Edge2 (15 Feb 2022)

Casemiro endrogao..


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

2 cambios, ausencio, kroos y fuera. Valverde y bale dentro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Poner a la contra al ausencio...plan sin fisuras.


----------



## pepetemete (15 Feb 2022)

Casemiro y su amarilla de rigor


----------



## Narwhal (15 Feb 2022)

Viejo cabrón quita DE UNA PUTA VEZ a Ausencio y saca al pajarito YAAAAA


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Que asco da Asensio Dios mio.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (15 Feb 2022)

Foot DIRECT: PSG Real Madrid streaming Ligue des Champions - streamonsport


PSG Real Madrid streaming, PSG vs Real Madrid en direct. Match PSG Real Madrid Live Direct PSG - Real Madrid regarder Ligue des Champions : Villarreal Real Disponible sur plusieurs Lecteurs streaming



my.streamonsport.biz


----------



## euromelon (15 Feb 2022)

Amarilla que no es a Casemiro ya empezamos


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Bien amarilla para Casemiro, no juega la vuelta.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Llevo todo el año viendo jugar a los gabachos y así de rápido no habían jugado en su puta vida.


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ause aporta un chut que nadie tiene en el equipo.



Y nada más. En la derecha es nadie. Nunca lo ha sido. Es perder un jugador.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

A Camavinga le falta coccion, el cabron pierde mas balones que Vinicius, pero sin regatear.


----------



## HArtS (15 Feb 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> gracias, pero no me va



Era de Movistar, imagino que en España no podrá reproducirse.

https: //rojadirectatv .pro / unimas.php

Prueba con este.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Feb 2022)

Ausencio titular y tal...


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Feb 2022)

Si lo calentamos un poco, el cretino de Verrati no termina el partido…


----------



## murray (15 Feb 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> agenciaros un VPN
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alguna recomendación de VPN? qué usas tú?


----------



## 11kjuan (15 Feb 2022)

No era aquí dónde moraban los AusencioLovers ?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

A correr por El Goloso los ponia a estos cabrones, con los tanques detras.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Llevo todo el año viendo jugar a los gabachos y así de rápido no habían jugado en su puta vida.



Ya han bajado el ritmo de forma vrootal, están a una contra con acierto del amego para que se destape la mentira


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Feb 2022)

Messi va andando por el campo el hijoputa....


----------



## Señor Moscoso (15 Feb 2022)

Hoy toca militao y 10 mas


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Feb 2022)

Vinicius es una version bajita y peor de mbappe,que no significa que sea malo pero no es el original…


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Vinicius el tacones lejanos sabes...

Menos mal que mi equipo gana al Nápoles y representa a España de verdad.


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Feb 2022)

Carvajal está siendo un agujero...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Vinicius es una version bajita y peor de mbappe,que no significa que sea malo pero no es el original…



Vinicius es un Mbappé de Hacendado... O marca blanca directamente... Bueno... Blanca o negra.... jejejejej


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Modric al banquillo tambien


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Feb 2022)

La ha tenido Jaimito Borromeo....


----------



## el ruinas II (15 Feb 2022)

asensio es el nuevo cancer del madrid, es que te quita las ganas de ver los partidos, que asco de tio joder


----------



## Suprimo (15 Feb 2022)

Pues menos mal que toca el peseyé, el Shitty hoy nos hubiera enviado a casa, 0-4 en la primera parte


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (15 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Esta con la mujera, antes le han enfocado...



Joder, mira que está buena, eso sí que es una MILF y no las derroídas que pone el enfermo aquel que tiene al héroe nazi de los tanques de avatar.

Supongo que se fijó en él por su inteligencia (lo digo desde la envidia)


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Pero este no era el hilo de "mbbape no vale mejor vinicius", "mejor haaland mbappe es un minundis" "obi no tienes ni puta idea mbappe solo sabe correr"...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

0-4 para el City contra los portugueses. Nos coge el mea colonias y nos humilla.


----------



## Cuqui (15 Feb 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Messi va andando por el campo el hijoputa....



No entiendo tu comentario, lo dices como si no llevara diez años jugando asi.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

No os preocupeis, que Ancelotti saca los mismos en la segunda parte, no vaya a ser que alguno se sienta señalado y se enfade.


----------



## Octubrista (15 Feb 2022)

En Lisboa, Guardiola gana 0-4, se viene un Guardiola contra el Barça... 

¡Ah, no! El Barça, los martes y miércoles al sol.


----------



## el ruinas II (15 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pues menos mal que toca el peseyé, el Shitty hoy nos hubiera enviado a casa, 0-4 en la primera parte



y una mierda


----------



## Edu.R (15 Feb 2022)

Bueno, realmente han dominado, pero ocasiones clamorosas tampoco han tenido ninguna. Lo normal es que acabemos perdiendo, pero mientras salgamos vivos, todo ok.

No podemos pretender ir a Paris como el que va a Tiraspol. Hay que bregar mucho y aprovechar los momentos clave, no hay otro camino.


----------



## Cuqui (15 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero este no era el hilo de "mbbape no vale mejor vinicius", "mejor haaland mbappe es un minundis" "obi no tienes ni puta idea mbappe solo sabe correr"...



Haaland tiene que ser el elegido para sacarnos de la matrix de Tebas. El negrata es Trinity, confia en mi.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Feb 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> No entiendo tu comentario, lo dices como si no llevara diez años jugando asi.



Pues sí.... Es verdad, tienes razón....


----------



## fachacine (15 Feb 2022)

murray dijo:


> Algún enlace pa verlo? por caridad











poa46 - Aliez







emb.apl94.me


----------



## fachacine (15 Feb 2022)

Con el móvil no deja poner enlace y por la web sí, qué raro


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, realmente han dominado, pero ocasiones clamorosas tampoco han tenido ninguna. Lo normal es que acabemos perdiendo, pero mientras salgamos vivos, todo ok.
> 
> No podemos pretender ir a Paris como el que va a Tiraspol. Hay que bregar mucho y aprovechar los momentos clave, no hay otro camino.



Que optimista eres, me gustaria estar como tú. Yo prefiero cagarme en estos cabrones que no estan haciendo un cagao, y visto como estan jugando aqui y en La Liga, el Madrid le queda rezar para ver si se lleva La Liga.


----------



## Chispeante (15 Feb 2022)

Me recuerda al partido contra el Chelsea, físicamente nos están dando un repaso. ¿Estáis seguros de que no hemos mandando a la sección femenina?


----------



## HDR (15 Feb 2022)

Ausensio siempre se las ingenia para tocarme los cojones. Aparece 2 o 3 veces en 45 minutos, y solo para perder el balón de la manera más tonta.

Si ves que tienes el centro del campo perdido, y que de los 3 de arriba hay uno que está haciendo el tonto, quita a ese y pon a Valverde para tener 4 en el centro del campo y dominar el partido. Deja ya de ponerme inconsistencias, que estamos en Champions.


----------



## fachacine (15 Feb 2022)

Fuera pechofrío Asensio y adelante Bale con todo, y fuera Casemiro y Vayaminga dentro


----------



## Suprimo (15 Feb 2022)

El Madrit no ha tirado a pverta en toda la primera parte, pero es que el peseyé sólo lo ha hecho una vec


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, realmente han dominado, pero ocasiones clamorosas tampoco han tenido ninguna. Lo normal es que acabemos perdiendo, pero mientras salgamos vivos, todo ok.
> 
> No podemos pretender ir a Paris como el que va a Tiraspol. Hay que bregar mucho y aprovechar los momentos clave, no hay otro camino.



Si metemos algo de físico, aun podemos ganar el partido. Estamos jugando con lesionados y jubilados en el 75% del campo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero este no era el hilo de "mbbape no vale mejor vinicius", "mejor haaland mbappe es un minundis" "obi no tienes ni puta idea mbappe solo sabe correr"...



pues aun asi Vinicius es lo mejor que tiene el equipo a dia de hoy…


----------



## 11kjuan (15 Feb 2022)

Vengo del futuro y os digo que el Madrid gana la copa de Europa pero Pedro Sánchez nos gobierna 4 años más.

Edito; Channel gana Eurovisión por descalificación de Israel. Muy fuerte este futuro, Ausencio mete un gol y descansa hasta diciembre


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Feb 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Vengo del futuro y os digo que el Madrid gana la copa de Europa pero Pedro Sánchez nos gobierna 4 años más.



que se metan la copa de europa por donde les quepa si ese es el precio a pagar


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Estoy viendo la repetición de los goles del City y madre mia como corren, me los imagino contra el Madrid, con Kroos en pleno proceso de Busquetstizacion, a Modric con el Baston, a Casemiro que no sabe medir sus entradas, a Ausencio que lo suyo no es correr que esta por encima de eso, que el no tira del carro. Prefiero no pensarlo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

No me jodas, por la app contrato un mes de champions 20 euros en vomistar y nada que no me lo activan, llamo y me atiende una Charo y me dice que lo activan en 24 horas, le digo que sus muertos en 24 horas, por arte de magia la que intuyo obesa mórbida adicta a los antidepresivos me lo activa, pero me dice después de 15 minutos que es el dial 441  que evidentemente no existe,es el 50, pues por sus cojones que existía decía la ja fruta...

En fin lo importante es que ya no tengo vida social y puedo ver aun más fútbol como un autista.

El jofruta de la Araceli me iba a poner patatas fritas de aperitivo.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (15 Feb 2022)

El Madric puede ganar el partido perfectamente.

Vital que saque a alguien que corra y que tenga cojones de chutar, Bale me sirve, y Largaminga tampoco iría mal.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Ancelotti va a dar descanso a la plantilla para el proximo partido de Liga contra el Levante, va a dar descanso a Courtois y saca a Lunin.


----------



## ccc (15 Feb 2022)

Madre de dios vaya mierda de partido.

El madrid se echa atras y el PSG que ni sabe presionar nos hace perder 1000 balones: Con este medio del campo estamos condenados antes Liverpools, Bayern o Cities de la vida.

El problema del madrid es el medio del campo: No jugamos a nada, no tienen control de pelota y no generan una mierda.

La defensa ha estado correcta (lo de Militao es un escandalo) y Asensio no esta tan mal como decis, ha defendido, ha ayudado en la salida de la pelota y esta jugando con y sin balon.

A Vini lo tienen totalmente controlado entre 2 y a Benzemalo lo dejan solo asociandose en el medio del campo. Para mi, el cambio es Valverde por Modric en el minuto 60, y despues pones a Valverde en el lugar de Asensio y sacas a Camavinga por Asensio, con lo que te aduenyas del medio del campo y despues para rematar pones a Rodrygo por Benzemalo. Resultado: 1-1.

Por cierto, Messi esta acabado: No genera nada y no se va de nadie (eso no significa que nos la pueda clavar en una falta o hacer un gran pase, pero hace al PSG peor equipo). Y por ultimo, Neymar con este PSG en la vuelta nos va a comer.


----------



## el ruinas II (15 Feb 2022)

panzard metela hijo de puta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Joder menos mal que hay descanso, me llevaba cagando toda la primera parte, la virgen...


----------



## Suprimo (15 Feb 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Estoy viendo la repetición de los goles del City y madre mia como corren, me los imagino contra el Madrid, con Kroos en pleno proceso de Busquetstizacion, a Modric con el Baston, a Casemiro que no sabe medir sus entradas, a Ausencio que lo suyo no es correr que esta por encima de eso, que el no tira del carro. Prefiero no pensarlo.



Yo tengo la tele portuguesa puesta y está siendo todo un funeral


----------



## fachacine (15 Feb 2022)

Al PSG se le puede decir lo mismo que al Barsa, otros que quieren ser los campeones de la posesión pero sin tirar a puerta


----------



## pepetemete (15 Feb 2022)

murray dijo:


> Alguna recomendación de VPN? qué usas tú?



No sé, busca uno gratuito o de prueba de 48h ...
Yo vivo en Suiza y lo veo por zattoo 
porque en el satélite la c-line que tengo va como el culo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Yo tengo la tele portuguesa puesta y está siendo todo un funeral



Es que esperaban otra cosa?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder menos mal que hay descanso, me llevaba cagando toda la primera parte, la virgen...



Sin consumicion no puedes ir al baño.


----------



## el ruinas II (15 Feb 2022)

que tonto es carvajal la puta que lo pario


----------



## Lake (15 Feb 2022)

A ver si el viejo zorro de Ancelotti no está esperando que los parisinos se vayan cansando , porque tácticamente no son nada y van con todo desde el minuto uno , se supone que para agradar a la terrible hinchada que tienen.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

El medio campo del Madrid es, sobretodo, la explicacion de la mierda de primera parte del Madrid, necesita cambiar a Kroos y Modric, estan pa sopitas y buen vino.


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Feb 2022)

San Courtois…


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Feb 2022)

Vaya bestia de portero…


----------



## HArtS (15 Feb 2022)

Courtois salvó el 1-0.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Mae mia Courtois


----------



## Chichimango (15 Feb 2022)

Vaya mano de Curtuá


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Mierdalotti haz cambiosss payaso


----------



## Suprimo (15 Feb 2022)

El quinto del Shitty 

PD Anulado


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Feb 2022)

Sinceramente,a mi me parece un baño,o algo aproximado


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Madre mia, que hagan una prueba de CI en el Madrid, cuanto subnormal


----------



## fachacine (15 Feb 2022)

Vaya partidito de Asensio.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

El Menda esta tambien para ir al banquillo directamente.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Feb 2022)

A ver....

Vinicius es un petardo de feria, nenes...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (15 Feb 2022)

A la vuelta sin casemiro ni mendy


----------



## Chichimango (15 Feb 2022)

Por destacar algo bueno, aunque ya lo sabíamos: tenemos un porterazo y dos centralacos de cuidado.


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Feb 2022)

Puff…veo a Vinicius aproximarse a 3 tios tan negros como el pero que le sacan media cabeza y no tengo ninguna fe…


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Madre mía el árbitro, un poco más y se la chupan al sultán o Moro o lo que coño sea el de la túnica esa blanca.


----------



## Octubrista (15 Feb 2022)

Parece que Courtois ha fichado por Cádiz, sólo les falta ir de amarillo.


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Feb 2022)

Sin Mendy ni Casemiro en la vuelta...


----------



## ccc (15 Feb 2022)

Acabamos de perder la eliminatoria: No Mendy, no goal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Joder es que te sacan al juinaldun ese de los cojones para refrescar y el otro sin meter a bale.


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Feb 2022)

El Madrid tiene mil opciones en el banquillo y el cerdo italiano sigue sin hacer nada. A morir con jubilados y lesionados. Vaya retrasado.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Feb 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Sin Mendy ni Casemiro en la vuelta...



Lo mismo soy impopular, pero tenía que haber jugado Vater por Mendy...


----------



## Edu.R (15 Feb 2022)

Hay que salir vivos de Paris, y luego ya jugaremos la vuelta.


----------



## ccc (15 Feb 2022)

Esta calentando alguien del madrid,...?


----------



## Señor Moscoso (15 Feb 2022)

Si no jugaran con 10 alguno nos habria caido, pero somos el madrid, cuanto mas tonto el partido mas posibilidades, hasta contra el chelsea tuvimos alguna oportunidad en el global de la eliminatoria


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (15 Feb 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> A ver....
> 
> Vinicius es un petardo de feria, nenes...



La liga española hace unos años que no es medida de nada.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> A ver....
> 
> Vinicius es un petardo de feria, nenes...



Tu sabes cuanta gente come del Madrid como para decir que Vinicius es malo? ya marcara un par contra el Levante...


----------



## 11kjuan (15 Feb 2022)

Pero a quién va a sacar Ancelotti. Si es mirar el banquillo y es que te entre una depresión


----------



## pepetemete (15 Feb 2022)

Cambios efectivos al minuto 60 por dios


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Asensio perro


----------



## Edge2 (15 Feb 2022)

penalty


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Feb 2022)

Penalti claro...


----------



## Edge2 (15 Feb 2022)

la falla


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Feb 2022)

Jajajjajajajajajajjaajajjajjajajaja


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Que nulidad son todos, es que no se salva uno


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Carvajal subnormal


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Feb 2022)

Lo de courtois no es de este mundo…

Casillas es mejor que este? claro,y yo soy barack obama


----------



## Linsecte2000 (15 Feb 2022)

Br00000tal


----------



## Edu.R (15 Feb 2022)

Ya tengo para PAJA esta semana.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (15 Feb 2022)

Ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Courtoissssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Feb 2022)

Esto es buenísimo....

Los culés animando al PSG y los gabachos cantando " Puta Barça " en las gradas.... Es buenísimo.... Jajajajajajaj


----------



## pepetemete (15 Feb 2022)

Ancelotti me cago en tu puta madre, cambios YA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Traedle un par de rameras mas a Courtois, se las ha ganado


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

NO CAMBIES TODAVIA VIEJO HIJO DE PUTA


----------



## Suprimo (15 Feb 2022)

El balón de horo es la pvta nada


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Feb 2022)

Lo de Ancelotti es de ser muy hijo de puta...


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (15 Feb 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Esto es buenísimo....
> 
> Los culés animando al PSG y los gabachos cantando " Puta Barça " en las gradas.... Es buenísimo.... Jajajajajajaj


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Feb 2022)

Me recuerda al enfrentamiento con el Chelsea del año pasado,veo una clara inferioridad de un equipo aqui…al menos hoy.


----------



## xilebo (15 Feb 2022)

*Ancelotti la tiene clara*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Nada sin cambios como están jugando de puta madre...


----------



## HArtS (15 Feb 2022)

Lo que no entra en una portería entra en la otra...

Esperemos que se cumpla.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Horrible el partido, menos mal que no somos el Barcelona si no ya iriamos perdiendo 5-0


----------



## pepetemete (15 Feb 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 945169



Menudo hijo de puta cobarde, en cuanto vió que no había pasta se piró.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (15 Feb 2022)

Llamadme pobre de espiriru pero con el ridiculo del enano ya me he nutrido, que no saciado


----------



## PORRON (15 Feb 2022)

PESSI ERES LA MAYOR MENTIRA DEL FÚTBOL JOJONOJO TE VAN A COJER LOS MAMADUS GABACHOS Y TE VAN A DEJAR EL OJAL COMO LA BANDERA DE JAPÓN.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nada sin cambios como están jugando de puta madre...



No se entiende una mierda que funda a minvtos a los titulares porque encima a la vuelta hay dos que no juegan ya


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Lucas Vázquez y Rodrygo....

Merece llevarse cinco goles, no me jodas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Feb 2022)

Esto podria ir 2-0 tranquilamente,ha sacado dos Courtois que el 95% de los porteros se comen,porque el penalti estaba bien tirado…


----------



## pepetemete (15 Feb 2022)

Entre que el Madrid no regatea ni al àrbitro y el puto cejas no hace un puto cambio...


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Feb 2022)

Pensaba que no se podía odiar a ningún entrenador más que a Zidane...


----------



## el ruinas II (15 Feb 2022)

ancelotti es el mayor hijo de puta que he visto en mi vida


----------



## pepetemete (15 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lucas Vázquez y Rodrygo....
> 
> Merece llevarse cinco goles, no me jodas.



Si mete a Lucas Vazquez y Rodrigo no vuelvo a mirar al Madrid hasta que se pire Ancelotti


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Que es que no son capaces de correr esta gente, todo pases atras y a calmar el juego, que asco por Dios.


----------



## pepetemete (15 Feb 2022)

que hijo de puta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Siii joder siiii entran pele y maldini no jodas meto al seboso belga antes...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (15 Feb 2022)

Increible giro tactico al partido, estará poche con la cabeza loca


----------



## PORRON (15 Feb 2022)

OTRO BALÓN DE ORO PARA PESSI VENGA JAJAJAJA


----------



## pepetemete (15 Feb 2022)

Pero que hijo de putaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ojalá le metan ciando como dijo alguien por ahí


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Feb 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Si mete a Lucas Vazquez y Rodrigo no vuelvo a mirar al Madrid hasta que se pire Ancelotti



ahi lo tienes


----------



## 11kjuan (15 Feb 2022)

Pero Neymar no estaba en el carnaval ?


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Feb 2022)

Lucas contra Mbappe.... Ave María Purísima...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Primeros mierdas al banquillo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Que bien deja pasar el balón el hijo de fruta de Vázquez


----------



## Chichimango (15 Feb 2022)

Vaya partido lamentable de Barbajal...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (15 Feb 2022)

A ver si dan seis minutos de descuento para que a Ancelotti le quede tiempo de hacer camnbios.


----------



## euromelon (15 Feb 2022)

Lucas vater


----------



## Edge2 (15 Feb 2022)

falta guapa para messi, cuidado pues...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Decir que hoy ha dado lastima el Madrid, seria quedarse corto, yo si fuera un mierda-aficionado del PSG estaria cabreado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

No va encocado ni nada a neymar


----------



## baifo (15 Feb 2022)

No estoy viendo el partido , es divertido seguirlo por aquí porque lees que da pena ver el banquillo del Madrid y luego lees que Ancelotti es un hijo de puta porque no hace cambios.


----------



## tururut12 (15 Feb 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> que tonto es carvajal la puta que lo pario



Es un subnormal. Siempre cometiendo penaltis absurdos. Si fuera el entrenador, no lo pondría nunca. Es multireincidente.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (15 Feb 2022)

Messi qué malo eres...


----------



## artemis (15 Feb 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> El jugador con la ficha más alta del Madrid chupando banquillo...



Los dos, no sólo uno


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (15 Feb 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> Es un subnormal. Siempre cometiendo penaltis absurdos. Si fuera el entrenador, no lo pondría nunca. Es multireincidente.



lo habian renovado no?


----------



## pepetemete (15 Feb 2022)

Rodrigo no va a oler el puto balón


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Esta noche, todo lo que han podido hacer mal los jugadores del Madrid, lo han hecho. Exceptuo Courtois obviamente.


----------



## Octubrista (15 Feb 2022)

Lo mejor para el Madrid es que ya han pasado 80'.

Está teniendo suerte y Courtois, y llegarán vivos a la de vuelta.


----------



## el ruinas II (15 Feb 2022)

messi esta acabadisimo,


----------



## xilebo (15 Feb 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Vaya partido lamentable de Barbajal...



Algun dia malo tiene que tener, bueno al banquillo


----------



## Edge2 (15 Feb 2022)

hazard y bale van a entrar...


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Feb 2022)

Vaya ridiculo esta haciendo el Madrid,que den gracias si esto acaba a 0…


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Vinicius subnormal....

U el otro va a meter al seboso belga


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Feb 2022)

Vinicius KK.... Y ya...


----------



## Lake (15 Feb 2022)

Ancelotti jugando a la italiana , es consciente de las limitaciones de su plantilla , desbordados por una banda como el PSG.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Feb 2022)

Todos los partidos que he visto en su liga han consistido en aguantar un resultado pírrico y aburrir a la grada


----------



## Edge2 (15 Feb 2022)

que hace el vini?


----------



## Chichimango (15 Feb 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Esta noche, todo lo que han podido hacer mal los jugadores del Madrid, lo han hecho. Exceptuo Courtois obviamente.



Y los centrales, que han cometido algún error pero es que han tenido mucho tajo.


----------



## Kartoffeln (15 Feb 2022)

Cada vez que enfocan al público solo se ven moros.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Me he reido con lo de Vinicius


----------



## Octubrista (15 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> que hace el vini?



Ya ha fichado por el PSG.


----------



## 11kjuan (15 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> que hace el vini?



Llevárselo calentito mientras usted y yo deberíamos ir a dormir que mañana hay que remar


----------



## Suprimo (15 Feb 2022)

Pero que pvta demigrancia acabo de ver 

Necesito un gif de vinicius, ¿alguien?


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Feb 2022)

De todos modos no se suponia que Benzema era un mago o no se que…hoy no saca su magia? O solo esta para empujar balones contra el Getafe…


----------



## fachacine (15 Feb 2022)

Qué cagón Carletto, lamentable Casemiro, lamentable Benzema que no está para jugar, mal Vinicius, pésimo Asensio. Y Bale ni la va a oler


----------



## pepetemete (15 Feb 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Cada vez que enfocan al público solo se ven moros.



En parís, los que siguen el fútbol son moronegros.


----------



## 11kjuan (15 Feb 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Cada vez que enfocan al público solo se ven moros.



Le parc du moronegraté


----------



## Chichimango (15 Feb 2022)

Hoy el Madrid en ataque, ufff... si me ponen a mí ni se nota.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Feb 2022)

Sólo falta que marque Jazard... Veréis...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (15 Feb 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Sólo falta ue marque Jazard... Veréis...



te lo subo a LUCAS


----------



## Octubrista (15 Feb 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Cada vez que enfocan al público solo se ven moros.



Los franceses de bien están ya en el sobre, que mañana reman que hay que pagar las paguitas, y allí la fiscalidad es catalana.


----------



## baifo (15 Feb 2022)

Están los aficionados del Madrid como para quejarse moros y de negros en un estadio jajaja


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Vaya partido de Modric, luego va diciendo que jugara hasta los 40, si si en su puta casa.


----------



## Edge2 (15 Feb 2022)

ahora tangana, es lo mejor...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Sii joder nuestra arma secreta!!! El mórbido belga!!! No le pone ni en copa del rey y ahora es nuestra arma secreta, no me extraña que bale se ponga a jugar al golf en esta casa de putas.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Feb 2022)

_¡La quinta del Burguer, síiiiiiii!_


----------



## pepetemete (15 Feb 2022)

Rodrigo tarjeta amarilla


----------



## Rediooss (15 Feb 2022)

Ayer decía el Pedro Pablo San Martín, que eso eliminatoria la pasaba el Madrid con la gorra, que tenía mucho mejor equipo... si la pasa será por la chorra... por pura chorra vamos


----------



## Suprimo (15 Feb 2022)

Pues a lo tonto es el minuto 83' y esto canta a que se decide todo en el Bernabeu


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Cinco minutos a bale, anda a mamarla.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pues a lo tonto es el minuto 83' y esto canta a que se decide todo en el Bernabeu



El gol del RM está al caer...


----------



## pepetemete (15 Feb 2022)

Rodrigo, menudo paquetón,


----------



## Edge2 (15 Feb 2022)

que chorra teneis...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

El encurtidos se nos lesiona...


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Feb 2022)

Madre del amor hermoso…que piten ya…


----------



## Edge2 (15 Feb 2022)

Demasiadas estrellas tiene el psg...


----------



## xilebo (15 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pues a lo tonto es el minuto 83' y esto canta a que se decide todo en el Bernabeu



Y el estadio a reventar, es bueno el 0-0, despues de un penalty tmb fallado por messi


----------



## Suprimo (15 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Demasiadas estrellas tiene el psg...



Ahí no brilla nada, está todo negro...


----------



## Edge2 (15 Feb 2022)

El shitty 0-5


----------



## Señor Moscoso (15 Feb 2022)

Lo nuestro es demigrante pero imaginad que sois un moronegro del banlieu de paris y que la banda esta no es capaz de meterle uno al madrid este... es para sacar a pasear el machete


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Feb 2022)




----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y el estadio a reventar, es bueno el 0-0, despues de un penalty tmb fallado por messi



lo ha tirado fuerte,abajo y no centrado…yo diria mas bien que Courtois ha hecho un parad…


----------



## Rediooss (15 Feb 2022)

Menos mal que han quitado lo del valor doble de los goles fuera de casa... el Madrid no hace hoy un gol ni jugando con todos los del banquillo también


----------



## Suprimo (15 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El shitty 0-5



Una remountada y se arregla todo


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (15 Feb 2022)

A ver es que nuestros negros son muy canijos. no los alimentan bien o que?


----------



## barullo (15 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> que chorra teneis...



Santa Potra bendita falla pocas veces


----------



## Octubrista (15 Feb 2022)

Hay que reconocer que en esa selección africana, con dos jubilados del Barca, no se nota que están jubilados.


----------



## xilebo (15 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El shitty 0-5



Posesion psg 58 real madrid 42, tampoco tanta diferencia


----------



## qbit (15 Feb 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 945194



Pues que les haga caso y les pite un penalty... en contra, para que aprendan a respetar.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Feb 2022)

Gol del Bapé


----------



## Chichimango (15 Feb 2022)

El partido ahora mismo parece de cine mudo, no me jodas, no dan ni una.


----------



## xilebo (15 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Santa Potra bendita falla pocas veces



Jojojo gol de mbappe, donde esta la potra, donde ?


----------



## pepetemete (15 Feb 2022)

A tomar por el culo Carletto


----------



## Edge2 (15 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Santa Potra bendita falla pocas veces



*GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL*


----------



## artemis (15 Feb 2022)

Jajajajaja Lucas Váter...


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Feb 2022)

La cagamos…


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Pero es que no dan un pase acertado estos hijos de puta.


----------



## pepetemete (15 Feb 2022)

la moronegrada jaleando como antes de comerse un explorador.


----------



## barullo (15 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Jojojo gol de mbappe, donde esta la potra, donde ?



Jajayyy


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Feb 2022)

¿ Quién comparaba a Vinicius con Mbappé ???? Jojoojojojoj....


----------



## pepetemete (15 Feb 2022)

1-0 me parece poquísimo.
En la vuelta que meta el mismo equipo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Normal, pero los habeis visto a los del Madrid que iban andando?


----------



## Chichimango (15 Feb 2022)

Por eso hay que fichar a este tío, el 90% del peligro del PSG lo ha generado él. Y encima va y mete el gol.


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Feb 2022)

la verdad,quien crea que Vinicius esta en el mismo nivel que mbappe que se lo haga mirar…


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Patetico, penoso, indigno, bochornoso, horrible.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (15 Feb 2022)

la culpa es de bale y valverde. al banquillo otra vez


----------



## HArtS (15 Feb 2022)

Gol del PSG, gol de Mbappé.

Se juega la individual, túnel y luego define muy bien el mano a mano.


----------



## fachacine (15 Feb 2022)

Qué jugador Mbappe...


----------



## Octubrista (15 Feb 2022)

Jo, jo Mbape, ese que Florentino no quiso fichar cuando se lo pidió Zidane, porque era muy joven, y por si se enfadaba Cristiano...


----------



## Edge2 (15 Feb 2022)

Que regate por dior, probre lucas vater...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (15 Feb 2022)

Apelemos al espiritu de Juanito y a los 90 minuti en el Bernabeu


----------



## xilebo (15 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> La cagamos…



Y bien


----------



## Rediooss (15 Feb 2022)

En el último minuto del descuento... y gracias que se llevan sólo uno.
El Madrid ha tirado una sola vez a puerta y ni una vez entre los tres palos...


----------



## Iron IQ (15 Feb 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> El gol del RM está al caer...



Al caer si, le ha caido.


----------



## pepetemete (15 Feb 2022)

En el Madrid falta un Luis Aragonés con un par de cojones que espabile a esta banda


----------



## geflow (15 Feb 2022)

Me doy con un canto en los dientes de haber palmado solo de 1 la verdad...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Ayyy Carleto, que ya te lo avisamos, que tan pronto los medios te ponen por las nubes como al dia siguiente firman tu despido.


----------



## artemis (15 Feb 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ Quién comparaba a Vinicius con Mbappé ???? Jojoojojojoj....



Vinícius ha vuelto a ser Vinícius


----------



## Edge2 (15 Feb 2022)

Daros por follados


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Feb 2022)

Bueno, merengones....

Podéis estar tranquilos... Habéis pagado poco peaje, después de baño que os han pegado...


----------



## Chichimango (15 Feb 2022)

Pues visto lo visto, el 1-0 es un resultado cojonudo. Lo normal hoy hubiese sido mínimo un 3-0.


----------



## xilebo (15 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que regate por dior, probre lucas vater...



Y milatao tmb, en la vida se puede ir un jugador por el medio entre dos, lamentable la defensa


----------



## HDR (15 Feb 2022)

Qué puta vergüenza de partido. Nunca había visto al Madrid así de mal. Parece un segunda B contra un primera division. 

20 mil balones perdidos.

Si no es por Courtois nos caen 5 más.


----------



## fachacine (15 Feb 2022)

Ni un tiro a puerta del Madrid. Vete a la mierda, Ancelotti


----------



## Edu.R (15 Feb 2022)

Da mucha rabia encajar en el 94', pero visto con perspectiva, "ni tan mal".


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Mejor jugador del mundo vs peor lateral del mundo =gol.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Feb 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> la culpa es de bale y valverde. al banquillo otra vez



Valverde ha estado a un palmo de evitar el gol, eso le tiene que joder


----------



## euromelon (15 Feb 2022)

El subnormal de lucas vatwr nos cuesta el gol

Ausensio una puta nulidad


----------



## Fiodor (15 Feb 2022)

Partido lamentable del Madrid... Perder por 1-0 es lo menos grave que le ha podido pasar... La imagen ha sido vergonzosa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Verás la vuelta

Con el váter de capitan

Sin mendy ni Casemiro.


----------



## qbit (15 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Da mucha rabia encajar en el 94', pero visto con perspectiva, "ni tan mal".



Déjate de perspectivas. Iban 0-0, independientemente de todo, y nos han colado un gol por la precipitación final.


----------



## ccc (15 Feb 2022)

Hoy se ha visto la realidad de Modric y de Kroos: No hacen nada, de nada. Son un puto cancer y ya estais pidiendo la renovacion de Modric por hacer 2 pases contra el leganes.

El futuro del madrid pasa por Camavinga, por Valverde, por Rodrygo, por Mbappe, por Militao, por Mendy, por Miguel, por Haaland, ....

Que ha hecho hoy Benzema? Nada, nada de nada.
Que ha hecho Modric y Kross? Nada, de nada.

Todos los mayores, estan para echarlos a los leones y son los que determinan la forma en la que jugamos.


----------



## Chispeante (15 Feb 2022)

Partido deplorable del Madrid. Poco me parece que diría Carmeida, el 1-0. Ahora mismo me da ganas de mandar a Carletto a tomar por culo, pero bueno, mañana se verán las cosas de otra manera. Los cambios no me han gustado ni un pelo, muy tarde, sin sentido y sin efecto en el juego.

Una cosa es no tener la mejor plantilla de Europa y otra cosa es ser un pelele a merced del PSG, que está lejos de ser un equipazo. Lo bueno es que nos vamos a poder centrar en la Liga.


----------



## euromelon (15 Feb 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Jo, jo Mbape, ese que Florentino no quiso fichar cuando se lo pidió Zidane, porque era muy joven, y por si se enfadaba Cristiano...



Subnormal a mbappe no se fichó porque Qatar le dio muchos millones en una cuenta de un banco de dicho país. La cuenta acaba en 56


----------



## xilebo (15 Feb 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ Quién comparaba a Vinicius con Mbappé ???? Jojoojojojoj....



A ese hay que fusilarlo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Destacar un jugador para mal en el Madrid es muy complicado, han sido todos unos putos inutiles, menos Courtois y los dos centrales. 

Patetico medio campo, kroos que no destaca en NADA y es fiel seguidor de la velocidad de Busquets, Modric que va pidiendo vez para su retiro, Casemiro en su tonica habitual.

Asensio prefiero no comentar. 
Vinicius lleva desaparecido desde hace muchos partidos. Un jugador muy irregular.
Benzema que obviando que viene de una lesión, tambien tiende a desaparecer, tampoco es un jugador rapido de desmarques, es mas de combinacion, pero no hay nadie con quien combinar cuando el medio campo esta para mandarlo a tomar por culo.

Carvajal y Mendy horribles, sencillamente.


----------



## fred (15 Feb 2022)

Mbappe tiene que ser más madridista que Bernabeu para querer venir a jugar con esta banda y si encima le pones a Carletto de entrenador.


----------



## xilebo (15 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Verás la vuelta
> 
> Con el váter de capitan
> 
> Sin mendy ni Casemiro.



Pues otros equipos no han llegado ni a octavos de champions


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Preparaos para que los medios afines del Madrid, en su abnegada tarea por tergiversar la realidad y vender ilusion, dirán como cuando el Chelsea, que peor que ha jugado el Madrid no se puede y que por tanto en la vuelta se viene Chorreo 2.


----------



## Otrasvidas (15 Feb 2022)

Con la de negros que tenemos,y nos falta el negro bueno.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Verás la vuelta
> 
> Con el váter de capitan
> 
> Sin mendy ni Casemiro.



Como si con Mendy y Casemiro hoy hubiesemos hecho algo, prefiero que no jueguen y ver si el que los suple hace algo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

El Madrid necesita imprimir mas velocidad a su juego, asi no se puede esperar nada en Europa. jugadores estaticos que NO QUIEREN correr, repito por lo que veo, NO QUIEREN.


----------



## ccc (15 Feb 2022)

Y Hakimi nos ha dado un banyo de realidad a los que deciamos que Carvajal defendia mejor que el: Hoy Vini no ha hecho nada de nada y mucho ha sido por el.


----------



## el ruinas II (15 Feb 2022)

he visto mierdas de partidos del madrit en mi vida, pero esto de hoy es de lo peor


----------



## Chichimango (15 Feb 2022)

Por lo menos la falta de Casemiro, que está bastante mal, le obligará a poner a Valverde o a Carapinga. Algo hemos ganado con eso.


----------



## ccc (15 Feb 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El Madrid necesita imprimir mas velocidad a su juego, asi no se puede esperar nada en Europa.



Pues renueva a Modric, a Casemiro y a Kroos.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (15 Feb 2022)

Bueno, chavales, pues 1-0 en Paris. Visto lo visto, yo lo firmo. 
Y tambien, visto lo visto, me parece acojonante que el Madrid este en octavos de Champions, con posibilidades intactas de eliminar al PSG y lider en la Liga. No tenemos gol ninguno y no tenemos lateral derecho. Tiene un merito de la hostia, francamente. 

El ano que viene, si viene Mabappe (y, ojala, si viene Haaland) ya sera harina de otro costal; pero aguantar el tipo como lo hemos hecho con esta plantilla...es que mas no se les puede pedir. La verdad.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (15 Feb 2022)

Bueno, chavales, pues 1-0 en Paris. Visto lo visto, yo lo firmo. 
Y tambien, visto lo visto, me parece acojonante que el Madrid este en octavos de Champions, con posibilidades intactas de eliminar al PSG y lider en la Liga. No tenemos gol ninguno y no tenemos lateral derecho. Tiene un merito de la hostia, francamente. 

El ano que viene, si viene Mabappe (y, ojala, si viene Haaland) ya sera harina de otro costal; pero aguantar el tipo como lo hemos hecho con esta plantilla...es que mas no se les puede pedir. La verdad.


----------



## qbit (15 Feb 2022)

Decir que 1-0 no es tan malo viendo lo visto se llama mecanismo de defensa contra la frustración, la frustración de que yendo 0-0 nos hayan colado un gol al final en el tiempo añadido.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

fred dijo:


> Mbappe tiene que ser más madridista que Bernabeu para querer venir a jugar con esta banda y si encima le pones a Carletto de entrenador.



Estará consultando con su abogado a ver si puede rescindir el contrato que tendrá firmado con el Madrid.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (15 Feb 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Destacar un jugador para mal en el Madrid es muy complicado, han sido todos unos putos inutiles, menos Courtois y los dos centrales.
> 
> Patetico medio campo, kroos que no destaca en NADA y es fiel seguidor de la velocidad de Busquets, Modric que va pidiendo vez para su retiro, Casemiro en su tonica habitual.
> 
> ...



Valverde tenia que haber jugado de inicio. Esperemos que en la vuelta, al no estar Casemiro, ponga a Valverde y Caraminga. Si total el que juegue en la banda derecha no va a hacer nada.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Bueno, chavales, pues 1-0 en Paris. Visto lo visto, yo lo firmo.
> Y tambien, visto lo visto, me parece acojonante que el Madrid este en octavos de Champions, con posibilidades intactas de eliminar al PSG y lider en la Liga. No tenemos gol ninguno y no tenemos lateral derecho. Tiene un merito de la hostia, francamente.
> 
> El ano que viene, si viene Mabappe (y, ojala, si viene Haaland) ya sera harina de otro costal; pero aguantar el tipo como lo hemos hecho con esta plantilla...es que mas no se les puede pedir. La verdad.



Si que se les puede pedir, joder forero que estos anormales cobran un pastizal y no le echan ni ganas de correr.


----------



## xilebo (15 Feb 2022)

Para santa potra, el PSG increible siempre en los descuentos marca gol


----------



## euromelon (15 Feb 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Valverde tenia que haber jugado de inicio. Esperemos que en la vuelta, al no estar Casemiro, ponga a Valverde y Caraminga. Si total el que juegue en la banda derecha no va a hacer nada.



Es capaz de poner a isco


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Feb 2022)

Venga, merenguettis....

A invocar al espíritu de Juanito....


----------



## fachacine (15 Feb 2022)

Y dicen de no fichar a Pogba, que termina contrato. De verdad, estamos locos


----------



## xilebo (15 Feb 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Venga, merenguettis....
> 
> A invocar al espíritu de Juanito....



Bah, para un 1-0 no hace falta


----------



## euromelon (15 Feb 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Y dicen de no fichar a Pogba, que termina contrato. De verdad, estamos locos



Pogba es una puta mierda 

Lo que hacía falta en el centro del Camp se le vendió barato al arsenal


----------



## fred (15 Feb 2022)

De todas formas el campeón de la Champions no va a salir de esta eliminatoria.


----------



## HATE (15 Feb 2022)

Que el Madrid no esta para competir contra equipos como el City, Chelsea o PSG. No le deis mas vueltas.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Feb 2022)

A ver, con este resultado solamente hay que "ganar". Con una victoria no te eliminan. 
Y eso aun siendo inferiores se puede hacer.


----------



## Dylan Leary (15 Feb 2022)

Tiene pinta de que este año suerte si gana La Liga.


----------



## Otrasvidas (15 Feb 2022)

Para la vuelta nos puede caer una goleada como vayamos a tumba abierta. Hay que tener en cuenta que no valen doble los goles fuera de casa. Pero,por otra parte,no es aceptable proponer un partido como el de hoy en el Bernabéu.


----------



## ccc (15 Feb 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Por lo menos la falta de Casemiro, que está bastante mal, le obligará a poner a Valverde o a Carapinga. Algo hemos ganado con eso.



Es que no funciona asi: Carleto me esta dando mucho asco y ya desde hace mucho tiempo.

Si quieres que un centro del campo funcione tienes que apostar por los jugadores, que generen automatismos, corregir posiciones y probar muchas variantes.

A dia de hoy, Kovacic estaria chupando banquillo del madrid, en vez de triunfar en el chelsea; llorente ha demostrado que tenia un nivel muy superior; Odegaard terminara triunfando en el Arsenal y nosotros chupandonos a Modric un anyo mas.

Y sabeis lo que os digo? El Madrid NO VA A RENOVAR A MODRIC y dudo que renueve a Kroos si no es a la baja: Hoy han firmado us sentencia de muerte.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Feb 2022)

HATE dijo:


> Que el Madrid no esta para competir contra equipos como el City, Chelsea o PSG. No le deis mas vueltas.



Totalmente de acuerdo, estamos en segunda linea.


----------



## xilebo (15 Feb 2022)

fred dijo:


> De todas formas el campeón de la Champions no va a salir de esta eliminatoria.



No, es el que ha jugado hoy en Portugal


----------



## loquehayqueoir (15 Feb 2022)

Lo mejor que nos puede pasar es que nos eliminen rápido de la Champions y que los mismos 11 que están sacando la liga adelante más o menos bien la rematen. Y ya el año que viene ya veremos.

Y los que decís que el Madrid es el Madrid y tiene que pelearlo todo, yo proclamo: Y UNA POLLA. El primer paso para salir del hoyo es aceptar que estás en el hoyo.


----------



## IVNP71 (15 Feb 2022)

Otro gol en el último minuto al igual que en el partido de Copa frente al Athletic club de Bilbao....y que recuerde hacía mucho que no le marcaban al Madrid en el último minuto.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## artemis (15 Feb 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Venga, merenguettis....
> 
> A invocar al espíritu de Juanito....



Joder, entre todos esos no suman ni media neurona


----------



## xilebo (15 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, estamos en segunda linea.



Pues el barcelona va por la cuarta linea


----------



## MC33 (15 Feb 2022)

En la vuelta tendremos a Marcelo para detener a Mbape


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Feb 2022)

CKM, Ausencio en banda y Karim lesionado. En 2022.

Y tan tranquilos.


----------



## Bimbo (15 Feb 2022)

Ya lo dije la liga española es un bodrio aqui la gente se hace.pajas con modric, kross, vinicius, benzema y a nivel europeo son medianias. Al madrid le salva que en el psg mesi y neymar son ex jugadores que juegan andando pero vamos que aun asi tiene 0 posibilidades


----------



## fred (15 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No, es el que ha jugado hoy en Portugal



Pozi,solo nos puede salvar que al Pepi le de otro ataque de entrenador como en la última final.


----------



## artemis (15 Feb 2022)

Decir que al pequeño canguro le meten el gol por debajo de las piernas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Están entrevistando a mbappe, no puede pestañear ni parar con los tics que tiene, iban todos enzarpadisimos no me jodas.


----------



## colombo1122 (15 Feb 2022)

Fue sacar a valverde y marcar el psg...y ahi estaba en el gol...enfin. no soy fan de carletto


----------



## qbit (15 Feb 2022)

Bueno, Messi ha fallado un penalty. Que se joda una vez más y siga con su historial de no meter goles.

Si falla el centro del campo es normal que parezcan todos malos.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Feb 2022)

Bueno, a ganar al Alavés. La vuelta ya hablaremos de ella.


----------



## El Juani (15 Feb 2022)

El problema del Madrid es que aunque pasara la eliminatoria tendría que pasarlas canutas otra vez contra cualquier equipo cañero de Europa. Así que compita y a ver qué pasa finalmente. Ya dije hace tiempo que el Madrid y sus bajadas físicas en estos momentos de la temporada es una tradición y encima este año con más problemas que otros años.


----------



## euromelon (15 Feb 2022)

colombo1122 dijo:


> Fue sacar a valverde y marcar el psg...y ahi estaba en el gol...enfin. no soy fan de carletto



Que dices si fue el subnormal de vater el único culpable


----------



## tururut12 (15 Feb 2022)

Partido lamentable del Real Madrid. Ha sido sometido de arriba a abajo por el PSG y sólo Courtois y los centrales han estado a la altura. El medio campo y delantera inexistentes. Modric y Kroos no pueden ni con su alma. La última jugada en vez de jugar al pase faltando un minuto tendrían que haber perdido tiempo o patadón a la grada. Para ser justos era un 2 a 0 o incluso 3. Lo bueno del resultado es que el 1 a 0 obligará a Ancelotti a jugar al ataque aunque me temo que tampoco se arriesgará demasiado. Lo único que puede salvar al Real es la supresión de la norma del valor doble del gol marcado fuera porque seguramente el PSG va a anotar en el Bernabéu.


----------



## Niels Bohr (15 Feb 2022)

Muy buen partido del Madrid para la mierda de plantilla que tiene. Grande Ancelloti una vez más. Defensa italiana profesional impecable, han llegado con poco peligro pese a tener el 95% de posesión y ser un vendaval frente a unos aficionados. Courtois el mejor portero de la historia del Madrid. Militao y Alaba impresionantes, el mejor cambio de centrales jamás visto y a pelo, a coste cero. El resto del Madrid no vale ni para llevar el agua a los grandes de Europa hoy en día. Chelsea, City, PSG, entre esos tres estará la cosa. Vinicius vuelve a ser la misma mierda que era siempre. Menudo fardo. Si dan 50 hay que cogerlos al vuelo y 30 por Rodrygo o Asensio les estás estafando. Mbappé en el Madrid va a meter 50 goles por temporada si se cuida. Impresionante, es cada vez más completo y goleador, como Cristiano.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Están entrevistando a mbappe, no puede pestañear ni parar con los tics que tiene, iban todos enzarpadisimos no me jodas.



A mi me ha sorprendido lo bien que habla español, debe haber flipado con los gañanes que va a tener por compañeros.


----------



## tururut12 (15 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Para santa potra, el PSG increible siempre en los descuentos marca gol



La Potra se busca y estando a la defensiva solo puedes aspirar a no encajar.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (15 Feb 2022)

HATE dijo:


> Que el Madrid no esta para competir contra equipos como el City, Chelsea o PSG. No le deis mas vueltas.



Ni contra el Elche ni contra el Villarreal.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Feb 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Decir que al pequeño canguro le meten el gol por debajo de las piernas



Si,en un misil lanzado a 3 metros de el donde no le da tiempo ni a pestañear desde que el balón sale de la bota...


----------



## HDR (15 Feb 2022)

Mbappe está a tiempo de pensarse eso de venir a esta puta mierda de equipo a cobrar menos que en el PSG 

Lo de hoy le ha dado que pensar, seguro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Necesitamos unos ejemplares de mamadou, mbappe, Pogba, y otro más defensivo.

Ahora viene los cuñaos y dicen que mbappe no es necesario y que Pogba es irregular


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Un resumen: NI UN TIRO ENTRE LOS 3 PALOS DEL MADRID.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (15 Feb 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Decir que 1-0 no es tan malo viendo lo visto se llama mecanismo de defensa contra la frustración, la frustración de que yendo 0-0 nos hayan colado un gol al final en el tiempo añadido.



No. 
Se llama asumir que tu plantilla esta a años luz de la de tu rival. 
Ellos juegan con gente que corre hacia la porteria rival, chuta entre los tres palos y desborda por velocidad, desmarques y regates. 
Y en el centro del campo tienen a dos jabatos (Verrati y Paredes) que cortan balones y, ademas, distribuyen bien el juego. Y se pasan corriendo 90 minutos. 
Y tienen dos laterales que defienden bien, atacan bien y corren 90 minutos.

Nosotros tenemos gente que la pide al pie y que no se va de nadie en velocidad (menos Vinicius que, por cierto, lleva mes y medio siendo otra vez el Vinicius de toda la vida). Gente que no corre hacia la porteria rival, no chuta entre los tres palos y no desborda ni por velocidad, ni por desmarques ni por remates. 
Y en el centro del campo tenemos a dos viejas glorias mas lentas que el caballo del malo y un centrocampista defensivo que corta muchos balones, pero que no tiene ni puta idea de distribuir bien el juego y pierde infinidad de balones. Y que van trotando por el campo. 
Y no tenemos lateral derecho. Bueno, tenemos uno que defiende bien (Carvajal) pero que no ha puesto un centro bueno desde que estaba en alevines. Y su suplente (que se hincha a jugar porque el titular es de cristal desde hace años--y acaba de renovar) tiene nivel Levante o Español (Lucas Vazquez). 
Por la izquierda tenemos un tio que defensivamente es un crack (Mendy), pero que con el balon en los pies tiene la misma soltura que yo. Ademas, por acumulacion de tarjetas, no va a jugar la vuelta asi que nos vamos a comer a Marcelo (porque Ancelotti es asi de subnormal). 

Y, en el banquillo, tenemos a gente que ni esta ni se le espera: Ceballos, Isco, Mariano, Bale, Hazard, Jovic, Marcelo, Lucas Vazquez...

Y, con todo y con eso, vamos a ganar la Liga y estamos vivos en el partido de vuelta de octavos, contra el PSG. 

Es o no es para estar orgulloso del Madrid?


----------



## ccc (15 Feb 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Muy buen partido del Madrid para la mierda de plantilla que tiene. Grande Ancelloti una vez más. Defensa italiana profesional impecable, han llegado con poco peligro pese a tener el 95% de posesión y ser un vendaval frente a unos aficionados. Courtois el mejor portero de la historia del Madrid. Militao y Alaba impresionantes, el mejor cambio de centrales jamás visto y a pelo, a coste cero. El resto del Madrid no vale ni para llevar el agua a los grandes de Europa hoy en día. Chelsea, City, PSG, entre esos tres estará la cosa. Vinicius vuelve a ser la misma mierda que era siempre. Menudo fardo. Si dan 50 hay que cogerlos al vuelo y 30 por Rodrygo o Asensio les estás estafando. Mbappé en el Madrid va a meter 50 goles por temporada si se cuida. Impresionante, es cada vez más completo y goleador, como Cristiano.



Lo de siempre: Que el madrid tiene una mierda de plantilla y tal,...

Donde ves tu una mierda de equipo? Tenemos a Camavinga, a Valverde, a Ceballos y a los 3 viejos. Por que estamos asi? Pues sencillamente porque Carleto juega con los mismos 3.

Nuestra defensa en 10.000 veces mejor que la del PSG y seguramente sea mejor que cualquiera del mundo. Y demos gracias que Marcelo este en un estado tan lamentable, pues en otro caso estaria jugado con los otros 3.

El ejemplo lo teneis con Militao el anyo pasado, que vaya desastre, que vaya error, que no es jugador para el madrid,...La realidad es que estamos hablando de uno de los mejores 3 centrales del mundo.

Teniamos a Odegaard, a Valverde y a Camavinga, con esos 3 hubieramos hecho un centro del campo de la hostia. Y que han hecho los entrenadores? Pues apostar por las vacas sagradas.

Y por eso mismo no van a renovar a Modric, ni a Kroos: El club les va a dar una patada, al igual que Marcelo, a Bale, a Isco,...


----------



## Roedr (15 Feb 2022)

Amigues, seamos optimistas. Estamos eliminados (algunos llevamos meses diciéndolo) pero el próximo año tendremos el mejor portero del mundo y el mejor jugador del mundo.

Lo que más me ha molestado del partido es que no dábamos un puto patadón al balón en defensa.


----------



## euromelon (15 Feb 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Mbappe está a tiempo de pensarse eso de venir a esta puta mierda de equipo a cobrar menos que en el PSG
> 
> Lo de hoy le ha dado que pensar, seguro.



Ya tiene casa aquí


----------



## Roedr (15 Feb 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> No.
> Se llama asumir que tu plantilla esta a años luz de la de tu rival.
> Ellos juegan con gente que corre hacia la porteria rival, chuta entre los tres palos y desborda por velocidad, desmarques y regates.
> Y en el centro del campo tienen a dos jabatos (Verrati y Paredes) que cortan balones y, ademas, distribuyen bien el juego. Y se pasan corriendo 90 minutos.
> ...



¿Sin Mendy y Case en la vuelta?. Nos van a encular. No veré el partido.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> No.
> Se llama asumir que tu plantilla esta a años luz de la de tu rival.
> Ellos juegan con gente que corre hacia la porteria rival, chuta entre los tres palos y desborda por velocidad, desmarques y regates.
> Y en el centro del campo tienen a dos jabatos (Verrati y Paredes) que cortan balones y, ademas, distribuyen bien el juego. Y se pasan corriendo 90 minutos.
> ...



Te lo compro hasta la frase final, hoy no es para estar orgulloso del Madrid, puedes palmar, pero mostrando otra cara, luego empiezan a hablar de lo de la casta.


----------



## qbit (15 Feb 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> No.
> Se llama asumir que tu plantilla esta a años luz de la de tu rival.
> Ellos juegan con gente que corre hacia la porteria rival, chuta entre los tres palos y desborda por velocidad, desmarques y regates.
> Y en el centro del campo tienen a dos jabatos (Verrati y Paredes) que cortan balones y, ademas, distribuyen bien el juego. Y se pasan corriendo 90 minutos.
> ...



Ya sabemos que ellos tienen mucho dinero del petróleo y el Madrid no, pero no habían sido capaces de meter gol, y nos lo han colado porque el equipo al final estaba jugando precipitado en vez de perder el tiempo. La intención era contraatacarles y el resultado ha sido jugar mal y precipitado facilitando sus ataques. Estando en el tiempo añadido con 0-0 ahí había que hacer otra cosa: Contolar el balón y perder el tiempo.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (15 Feb 2022)

El PSG fue totalmente superior:

-Mbappé: Un verdadero crack, juega muy muy bien

-Messi: Pese al fallo de penalti jugó un buen partido

-Verratti: Lo mismo que lo de Mbappé

-Neymar: Hizo más que Di María en 5 minutos

-Di María: Poco acertado pero igual buen partido

-Danilo Pereira: Este es un paquete pero en este partido opacó a la delantera del Madrid

-Donnarumma: No se le puede evaluar porque no hizo nada

Sumado a cómo presionan y el Madrid jugó como el Atleti


----------



## Roedr (15 Feb 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Mbappe está a tiempo de pensarse eso de venir a esta puta mierda de equipo a cobrar menos que en el PSG
> 
> Lo de hoy le ha dado que pensar, seguro.



Después de lo de hoy con Bappe no nos vale. Vamos a necesitar más material.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Estoy tan cabreado que ni quiero ver el chiringuito


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> El PSG fue totalmente superior:
> 
> -Mbappé: Un verdadero crack, juega muy muy bien
> 
> ...



El Madrid como jugó hoy puede convertir a Eric Garcia en una mezcla de Nesta con Maldini.


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Feb 2022)

Es que si la política del Madrid es fichar negros vale,transigimos y tal...pero joder,al menos que vengan los buenos...


----------



## xilebo (15 Feb 2022)




----------



## Roedr (15 Feb 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Ya sabemos que ellos tienen mucho dinero del petróleo y el Madrid no, pero no habían sido capaces de meter gol, y nos lo han colado porque el equipo al final estaba jugando precipitado en vez de perder el tiempo. La intención era contraatacarles y el resultado ha sido jugar mal y precipitado facilitando sus ataques. Estando en el tiempo añadido con 0-0 ahí había que hacer otra cosa: Contolar el balón y perder el tiempo.



Es verdad que si no la cagamos en el último minuto ahora no estaríamos tan jodidamente hundidos aunque perdiéramos la eliminatoria.

La verdad, nuestra única opción en esta eliminatoria era llegar 0-0 en la vuelta a la tanda de penaltias con Courtois.

Por cierto, sino lo digo reviento: Courtois es el mejor portero que he visto en mi vida.


----------



## Roedr (15 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



No sé si desaparecido o que nos ha borrado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Tranquilos, tenemos a los sebosos, Isco, Marcelo u el belga, capitaneados por el gran váter, bale no tiene calidad suficiente con estos jugadorazos en el campo para ser titular.


----------



## IVNP71 (15 Feb 2022)

En el minuto 93 y pico no se puede perder el balón en la banda izquierda frente a los banquillos o ir de pasota y no cortar esa jugada que salió de ahí y que a la postre fue gol.
En el minuto 93 y pico ya te digo yo que mínimo una falta le hago pero que salgan a Jugar los del PSG desde esa esquina a la otra y te marquen......me cago en todo lo que se menea!!
Y en el último minuto es que duele más porque si es antes pues bueno que se le va a hacer pero en el 93 y pico? En fin toca ahora el Alavés y en el Bernabéu y en centrarse en esta jodida liga que no hay manera de finiquitarla estando el Barça y Atlético de Madrid a muchos puntos.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Roedr (15 Feb 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> En el minuto 93 y pico no se puede perder el balón en la banda izquierda frente a los banquillos o ir de pasota y no cortar esa jugada que salió de ahí y que a la postre fue gol.
> En el minuto 93 y pico ya te digo yo que mínimo una falta le hago pero que salgan a Jugar los del PSG desde esa esquina a la otra y te marquen......me cago en todo lo que se menea!!
> Y en el último minuto es que duele más porque si es antes pues bueno que se le va a hacer pero en el 93 y pico? En fin toca ahora el Alavés y en el Bernabéu y en centrarse en esta jodida liga que no hay manera de finiquitarla estando el Barça y Atlético de Madrid a muchos puntos.
> Pozdrawiam.



más o menos, ahora la prioridad es no perder la liga y no ser enculados en la vuelta


----------



## Niels Bohr (15 Feb 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es verdad que si no la cagamos en el último minuto ahora no estaríamos tan jodidamente hundidos aunque perdiéramos la eliminatoria.
> 
> La verdad, nuestra única opción en esta eliminatoria era llegar 0-0 en la vuelta a la tanda de penaltias con Courtois.
> 
> Por cierto, sino lo digo reviento: Courtois es el mejor portero que he visto en mi vida.



Si el Madrid ataca y deja espacios, Mbappé le clava 5 él solo. En el Bernabéu perderá por más. La diferencia de calidad es real, es como cuando el Madrid tenía a Cristiano y Bale y solo por eso superaba a todos de largo.


----------



## HArtS (15 Feb 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Por lo menos la falta de Casemiro, que está bastante mal, le obligará a poner a Valverde o a Carapinga. Algo hemos ganado con eso.



Tratándose de Ancelotti no descartaría que juegue Isco y Kroos de pivote.


----------



## HDR (15 Feb 2022)

El Madrid perfectamente puede coger al PSG y corroerlo en el Bernabéu. Pero para eso tienes que empezar con cierta actitud y mordiente, no la payasada de hoy... Sin lúmpenes como Ausencio. Haciendo cambios en el 55 si la cosa te va mal, no en el 80.

Por lo pronto ya sabemos que Casemiro no va a estar, y que Marcelo va a entrar por Mendy... Desastre en ciernes.


----------



## xilebo (15 Feb 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No sé si desaparecido o que nos ha borrado.



Si, ha sido un baño


----------



## IVNP71 (15 Feb 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> más o menos, ahora la prioridad es no perder la liga y no ser enculados en la vuelta



Si pierdes esta liga....apaga y vámonos! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## HArtS (15 Feb 2022)

HDR dijo:


> El Madrid perfectamente puede coger al PSG y derroerlo en el Bernabéu. Pero para eso tienes que empezar con cierta actitud y mordiente. Sin lúmpenes como Ausencio.



Esta eliminatoria es un calco del partido ante el Chelsea.

1) Cualquier jugador del PSG es más rápido que cualquier jugador del Madrid excepto Vinicius (y ojo, que en el PSG Mbappé, Hakimi y un par más son mucho más rápidos que Vini).


2) Estado físico. El PSG nos pasó por arriba físicamente.


3) El Madrid, que hace casi todos sus goles a partir de fallos de los rivales, no tiene gol ante este tipo de equipos porque no cometen los errores que cometen los equipos de la liga.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Tratándose de Ancelotti no descartaría que juegue Isco y Kroos de pivote.



Kroos en banda derecha, desbordando por velocidad.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (15 Feb 2022)

Ha sido uno de los peores partidos del madrid que haya visto, no digo el peor porque el portero y los centrales han jugado muy bien pero lo demas en fin, ni te cabreas porque es una inferioridad absoluta


----------



## Suprimo (15 Feb 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Venga, merenguettis....
> 
> A invocar al espíritu de Juanito....


----------



## Niels Bohr (15 Feb 2022)

Los italianos han sido los únicos capaces de ganar copas de europa muchas veces jugando al catenaccio teniendo plantillas peores, esa es la opción del Madrid con un experto como Ancelotti o como antes con Zidane que defendía como la Juve en Europa y arañaba resultados milagrosos. Sin Cristiano el Madrid es nivel medio y tiene la plantilla séptima de Europa en valor de mercado de los jugadores. La séptima. De hecho, solo Courtois es top mundial, y quizás Alaba y poco a poco Militao. El resto no están ni entre los 20 más caros en su puesto.


----------



## ironpipo (15 Feb 2022)

MC33 dijo:


> En la vuelta tendremos a Marcelo para detener a Mbape



Madre del amor hermoso


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

A mí me ha recordado a aquellos partidos contra el Barcelona que no olían la pelota.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (15 Feb 2022)

Me voy a esperar a ver la alineación de la vuelta, pero como juegue Marcelo voy a pasar de ver el partido. El BDSM gore no me va nada, la verdad.


----------



## Niels Bohr (15 Feb 2022)

El Madrid tiene un entrenador que no se lo merece. Siempre estáis con el mismo rollo contra los entrenadores, sea cual sea.


----------



## Roedr (15 Feb 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Si el Madrid ataca y deja espacios, Mbappé le clava 5 él solo. En el Bernabéu perderá por más. La diferencia de calidad es real, es como cuando el Madrid tenía a Cristiano y Bale y solo por eso superaba a todos de largo.



Sí, a mí me da que ni con Bappe damos el salto de calidad que necesitamos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Ha sido uno de los peores partidos del madrid que haya visto, no digo el peor porque el portero y los centrales han jugado muy bien pero lo demas en fin, ni te cabreas porque es una inferioridad absoluta



Yo no recuerdo un bochorno asi, y eso que vi el 4-0 del Liverpool.


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Feb 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> 1) Cualquier jugador del PSG es más rápido que cualquier jugador del Madrid excepto Vinicius (y ojo, que en el PSG *Mbappé*, Hakimi y un par más son mucho más rápidos que Vini).



La potencia que tiene ese tío es brutal,la aceleración y la punta de velocidad,y encima es bueno con la pelota,si no hay lesiones por el camino es el mejor jugador del mundo para los próximos 7-8 años...


----------



## Roedr (15 Feb 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Los italianos han sido los únicos capaces de ganar copas de europa muchas veces jugando al catenaccio teniendo plantillas peores, esa es la opción del Madrid con un experto como Ancelotti o como antes con Zidane que defendía como la Juve en Europa y arañaba resultados milagrosos. Sin Cristiano el Madrid es nivel medio y tiene la plantilla séptima de Europa en valor de mercado de los jugadores. La séptima. De hecho, solo Courtois es top mundial, y quizás Alaba y poco a poco Militao. El resto no están ni entre los 20 más caros en su puesto.



lo que más me ha encabronado no ha sido el baño, que ya esperaba, sino ver que no dábamos un maldito patadón en defensa para quitar peligro y ralentizar


----------



## Roedr (15 Feb 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Yo no recuerdo un bochorno asi, y eso que vi el 4-0 del Liverpool.



todavía queda la vuelta...


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Feb 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> El Madrid tiene un entrenador que no se lo merece. Siempre estáis con el mismo rollo contra los entrenadores, sea cual sea.



Es un puto funcionario de vuelta de todo,lo único que hace es ir saltando de equipo en equipo e ir engordando la cuenta,solo porque tiene nombre.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> todavía queda la vuelta...


----------



## xilebo (15 Feb 2022)

*Sigue la mala racha de Messi*


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Feb 2022)

Salvajal y Casi Miro se van otra vez sin ver tarjeta roja. Alucinante. 

Algún bárbitrario tendrá el valor de sacar roja a estos algún día?


----------



## Roedr (15 Feb 2022)

¿No os parece que la mierda de partidos que se cascó Vini con Brasil han jodido su estado físico y cabeza?. No tiene ni de lejos la frescura de antes.


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Feb 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿No os parece que la mierda de partidos que se cascó Vini con Brasil han jodido su estado físico y cabeza?. No tiene ni de lejos la frescura de antes.



Yo realmente creo que en otros partidos no ha tenido los defensas delante que ha tenido hoy...


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Feb 2022)

Courtois alucinante, espectacular, increíble. Si no se han llevado 4 o 5 goles es por Courtois.

Ni Mbapé ni leches en vinagre.

Courtois es el mejor dermundo mundial


----------



## Roedr (16 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo realmente creo que en otros partidos no ha tenido los defensas delante que ha tenido hoy...



Contra el Bilbao jugó fundido y lo tuvieron que quitar. No ha descansado nada en toda la temporada y ahora está implosionando.


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿No os parece que la mierda de partidos que se cascó Vini con Brasil han jodido su estado físico y cabeza?. No tiene ni de lejos la frescura de antes.



Si, y acuerdate que venia de brasil y titular en copa ante el bilbao, lo quemo carletto  bueno a ver, que ya aqui estais enterrando a modric y kross, no han estado fino, tienen su edad, pero la calidad no la han perdido de un dia para otro. Ahora hacen buen partido de vuelta, le meten 3-0 al psg y son dioses


----------



## Xequinfumfa (16 Feb 2022)

¿Qué os parecería Pochetino para el año que viene? 
Yo lo firmaba ya.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (16 Feb 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> ¿Qué os parecería Pochetino para el año que viene?
> Yo lo firmaba ya.



Un pelele, perfecto para los jugadores del Madrid.


----------



## ironpipo (16 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> La potencia que tiene ese tío es brutal,la aceleración y la punta de velocidad,y encima es bueno con la pelota,si no hay lesiones por el camino es el mejor jugador del mundo para los próximos 7-8 años...



Me huele que vamos a ver esto de nuevo como le dé por sacarse la chorra en el bernabeu


----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Feb 2022)

Nadie sabe con qué portero ha salido el PSG

Hoy podría haber salido sin portero perfectamente el PSG y no se habría notado


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Feb 2022)

Si viene Mbappe espero que Florentino no se vuelva loco y le de por ofrecerle un contrato exagerado a Vinicius,que es bueno pero no es tan bueno,si alguien paga una millonada por el yo me lo pensaba,y traes a alguien de nivel para el medio campo que hace falta...

O lo mismo estoy afectado por el espectáculo de hoy y cambio de idea el fin de semana...

Y a Benzema por supuesto le daba patadon en el culo para ver si así el noruego tiene hueco...


----------



## Chispeante (16 Feb 2022)

Lo de hoy es lo que le lleva pasando a este equipo desde la final de Kiev: estamos un peldaño (o dos) por debajo de los grandes de Europa. Lo del año pasado fue un espejismo gracias a una de las grandes virtudes de Zidane, es decir, su capacidad para que el equipo fuera capaz de llegar a los meses importantes de la competición en el mejor momento físico de la temporada...justo lo contrario que Ancceloti. Por no hablar de fortuna de encontrarnos por el camino a un Atalanta más abordable que el PSG y un Liverpool en horas bajas. Por lo demás, seguimos con pocas variaciones con respecto a temporadas anteriores, salvo el ilusionante, y en mi caso inesperado, despertar de Vinicius. 

Para luchar por la Liga hay plantilla y aguantamos el ritmo pero cuando nos toca pechear con los niños grandes del recreo, nos zurran el hocico sin contemplaciones desde hace unos cuantos años. Pero no todo son malas noticias, hay una cierta estructura y hay que rellenarla con gente de calidad. Para mi la defensa, a falta de suplir a Carvajal, con Courtois en plan estelar, es más que competitiva. También me gustan Valverde, Vincius y Rodrigo. Me gusta Benzemá y me parece que Asensio puede cumplir como reserva y para partidos menores. Si fichamos a Mbappé y un par de jugadores competentes, se pueden ir haciendo cositas. Lástima que Hazard sea un ex-futbolista y que Miguel Gutiérrez y Camavinga una incógnita, porque con esos tres ya teníamos para ir pensando en cosas más grandes.


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Feb 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (16 Feb 2022)

Qué grande es Courtois!


----------



## Lake (16 Feb 2022)

Pues yo sigo pensando que Carlitto ha hecho mejor de lo esperado , su procedencia catenaccica le ha ayudado a aguantar el temporal, algo que el equipo no está acostumbrado a hacer contra Elches y Alaveses y demás ( con todos los respetos ) . Su defensa ha estado fenomenal hasta el ultimo minuto fatidico...lo malo es que tampoco se puede esperar mucho más para la vuelta con las bajas a poco que el PSG se acerque a la intensidad , un poco a lo loco , de hoy.


----------



## Roedr (16 Feb 2022)

¿Quién os ha parecido peor?. ¿Carvajal o Asensio?. A mí Asensio, porque al menos Carva tiene la excusa de haberse tenido que comer la tortuga.


----------



## Roedr (16 Feb 2022)

Lake dijo:


> Pues yo sigo pensando que Carlitto ha hecho mejor de lo esperado , su procedencia catenaccica le ha ayudado a aguantar el temporal, algo que el equipo no está acostumbrado a hacer contra Elches y Alaveses y demás ( con todos los respetos ) . Su defensa ha estado fenomenal hasta el ultimo minuto fatidico...lo malo es que tampoco se puede esperar mucho más para la vuelta con las bajas a poco que el PSG se acerque a la intensidad , un poco a lo loco , de hoy.



Vuelta: Neymar atacando a Marcelo...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Feb 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> ¿Qué os parecería Pochetino para el año que viene?
> Yo lo firmaba ya.



Creo que le falta bastante para ser entrenador del Madrí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Feb 2022)

¿Tiene claro Mbappé esto de irse al Madrid?


El delantero resolvió un partido en el que los blancos mostraron un fútbol indigno




www.sport.es


----------



## loquehayqueoir (16 Feb 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> ¿Qué os parecería Pochetino para el año que viene?
> Yo lo firmaba ya.



Yo no tenía una gran opinión de él, pero hay que reconocer que ha planteado bien el partido. Mbappé es un fuera de serie, pero lo demás que ha puesto hoy el PSG tampoco era el Brasil de Pelé. Donnaruma es buenísimo pero hoy ha dado igual, y luego buenos, buenos de verdad tienen a Achraf, Marquinhos y Verratti. 

A mí me parecía un tipo un poco blandito, pero mira, hoy ha estado muy bien, y está gestionando a Messi, Ramos y Neymar bastante bien, que no es fácil.


----------



## MarloStanfield (16 Feb 2022)

Spin off:

Juega neymar por la izquierda, y mbappe por la derecha atacando a Marcelo.

No hay pelicula de terror que dé más miedo


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Feb 2022)

No hay equipo y lo sabéis, que se centren en la liga y no la caguen .


----------



## 4motion (16 Feb 2022)

Cancheloti y su hijo un desastre,planteamiento de mierda media de jubilados y carvajal un chiste, esta todo perdido.

Mbappe, necesita un equipo y estos ya son una banda, eso sí menudo porterazo tenemos. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (16 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Creo que le falta bastante para ser entrenador del Madrí.



El de ahora y su hijo te parecen mejores? 
Dame a pochetino dos millones de veces. 
Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Glokta (16 Feb 2022)

Ya comente que este año era de nuevo “hold”, tirar los funcionarios que acaban ficha en verano y que venga Mbappe y con suerte Haaland. Con suerte rascamos la liga porque Barcelona y Atlético están todavía peor, sevilla y Betis segundo y tercero 

El partido poca cosa, el Madrid parecia que lo entrenaba el Cholo aunque llevaba un esquema ofensivo. Carvajal no quiero pecar de populista pero lleva de hace unos años que no me gusta nada entre lesiones y demás. A ausencio no lo he entendido tampoco que pintaba si no estabamos dominando porque es más lento que una tortuga para una contra y no es el tío más sacrificado defendiendo, viendo que pintaban bastos pon a un especialista como Bale o un soldado como Valverde


----------



## cebollo (16 Feb 2022)

En la jugada del penalty no había que hacer nada. Y en la jugada del gol había que hacer penalty.

Me imagino que en la vuelta jugará Nacho. Marcelo hace tiempo que es alineación indebida.

Un problema que tiene el Real Madrid es que no puede ganar la Liga y decir que la Liga es más importante que la Champions porque su afición no es imbecil.

Que Bill Gates sea multimillonario y mucha gente pase hambre puede ser injusto pero que Keylor ganara 3 Champions y Courtois ninguna es muchísimo peor.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Feb 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Yo no recuerdo un bochorno asi, y eso que vi el 4-0 del Liverpool.



Pues yo muchos. Y con final feliz.

El problema ha sido delante, de Casemiro hacia atrás ha sido un partido bastante bueno. No puedes pretender que uno de los tops de Europa en su campo no te genere nada.

Aquí palmó el Shitty 2-0. El PSG aunque ahora parezca oportunista, baja mucho fuera de Paris. Tanto que en fase de grupos hizo 2 puntos de 9 (Y 9 de 9 en Paris). No le ganó ni al Brujas.


----------



## 11kjuan (16 Feb 2022)

Que se entere el universo, que cómo juega el Madrid, hala Madrid, hala Madrid, halaaaaaaa Madriddddd.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Feb 2022)

Yo creo que para la vuelta va a sacar a Bale y a Marcelo (Que será presumiblemente sodomizado). Y a Valverde porque no hay otra opción, evidentemente.

Las opciones de pasar son "simples". Ganar el partido. Y para eso puedes contar con que te marquen gol. Asi que hay que marcar dos.

Yo voy a ir muy tranquilo porque no somos nada favoritos y lo mismo nos cae un resultado llamativo, pero si nos da por remontar... la Champions seguiremos sin ganarla, pero ahi estaremos de nuevo, otra buena noche en el Bernabeu.

Antes de eso hay un clásico a finales de febrero. Y 4 partidos de Liga. No perdamos la perspectiva, el fracaso es no ganar la Liga. Que te elimine el PSG, no gusta, pero obviamente puede suceder.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

Análisis del partido:


Carvajal:

Alucinante que en dos años haya pasado de ser el mejor lateral derecho del mundo a un jugador retirado.


Militao y alaba:

Lo mejor del Madrid.


Mendy:

Otro que lo hizo bien, nos quedamos sin el y tenemos risas aseguradas con Marcelo.


Casemiro:

Comienza su declive como jugador, aunque fue el mejor del centro del campo.


Kroos:

Es un gran centrocampista compleMentario, de apoyo, para filtrar pases pero es un futbolista muy estático, si Modric está mal el no resuelve nada.

Modric:

El mejor futbolista de la plantilla, pero tiene 36 años, si no está el no hay equipo.


Ausencio:

Un inútil especialista en dar pases hacia atrás y no saber regatear.


Vinicius:

Un tipo con técnica y agilidad pero que como viene siendo habitual no tiene fondo físico, desaparece siempre en las segundas partes de los partidos, pero lo de ayer demuestra que es un gilipollas profundo perdiendo balones por intentar hacer gilipolleces como tacones o gambetas que un partido de este nivel no pedía, vuelve a ser el de siempre, en fin sin comentarios.


Valverde:

Ayer salió y lo hizo bien, pero más allá de entrega y físico no tiene nada que ofrecer, jugador de carácter pero no se le puede dar la responsabilidad de liderar el centro del campo del Madrid a un tipo así como muchos quieren.


Benzema:

Es de lo pocos que cuando intervenía el Madrid conseguía dar más de dos pases, físicamente ya está en su cuesta final como futbolista.


Hazard:

La troleadas del italiano, no le pone en copa del rey pero le suelta a trotar en el partido más importante del año....en fin, por supuesto el seboso belga no defraudó.


Rodrygo:

Va a ser un gran suplente, pero eso, suplente, hizo más que ausencio en 10 minutos pero no le da para mucho más la verdad, porque siendo honestos, cualquiera de nosotros saltamos al césped y también hacemos más que ausencio.


Bale:

Curioso como cuando salió el galés fueron los mejores minutos del Madrid, aunque tambien recibió el gol, si tienes a bale en el campo aunque ni tan siquiera toque el balón condiciona a la defensa rival, porque es un jugador que se desmarca al espacio, que tira desde cualquier posición o que puede arrancar con la pelota desde cualquier punto del campo, eso hace que la defensa rival se eche hacia atrás y no se sume al ataque o juego colectivo del equipo, por tanto más posibilidades de tocar el balón en el centro del campo del Madrid...de primero de entrenador.


Váter.....la de ROCIADAS que le tiene que hacer al Florentino, que alguien me explique porque este tipo juega en el real Madrid, hostia el gol ayer dejando pasar al mamadou, lo mismo poniendo a váter a defender al mejor extremo del mundo esperábamos que váter fuera el nuevo maldini.


Encurtidos:

El portero más top del mundo.


Ancelloti:

Si llevas 60 minutos con peligro de ser goleado debes realizar cambios, ni más ni menos.



El PSG fue el mamadou, ese que aquí decis que es peor que vinicius y que no le fichen...


Di María y verrati hicieron un partido muy serio que nadie habla de ellos.

Los centrales del psg estuvieron rápidos.

Messi tuvo un par de jugadas y tal pero este tipo está retirado hace año.

Neymar es un seboso.


Que nadie dude que ayer el PSG llevaba chaska, no me jodas, cualquiera que haya visto jugar a este equipo sabe que el único que estaba bien físicamente era mbappe y ayer corrían todos como motos, la diferencia era demasiado grande.


Ahora a dejarse de gilipolleces y fichar tres buenos ejemplares de mamadous.

Mbpoe, Pogba y al lateral derecho mamadou del Sevilla.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo creo que para la vuelta va a sacar a Bale y a Marcelo (Que será presumiblemente sodomizado). Y a Valverde porque no hay otra opción, evidentemente.
> 
> Las opciones de pasar son "simples". Ganar el partido. Y para eso puedes contar con que te marquen gol. Asi que hay que marcar dos.
> 
> ...




En mi opinión por muchas cosas es incluso más importante ganar al PSG que la mismísima champions, es el viejo fútbol VS nuevos millonarios, equipos históricos VS equipos Mohameds y como no super liga VS champions megrebie.

Por no hablar de la imagen, que pasen la eliminatoria y que eles eliminé otro equipo, pero que la pasen.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

En la 2017-2018 el Madrid bailó al PSG, no ha pasado tanto tiempo.


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En la 2017-2018 el Madrid bailó al PSG, no ha pasado tanto tiempo.



Solo 4 años  este tio es muy bueno y lo que necesita el madrid


----------



## REDDY (16 Feb 2022)

- ¿Qué es una rotación?

Ancelotti: - La Tierra girando sobre sí misma.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (16 Feb 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Que Bill Gates sea multimillonario y mucha gente pase hambre puede ser injusto pero que Keylor ganara 3 Champions y Courtois ninguna es muchísimo peor.



Como si Keylor no hubiera hecho el pulpo esas eliminatorias que Zidane ganaba en el ultimo minuto.


----------



## The Replicant (16 Feb 2022)

que dice el Spork que ahora Mbappe no va a fichar por el Madric









¡Terremoto Mbappé: medita no fichar por el Madrid!


El entorno del jugador asegura que aún no ha firmado nada y no ve claro el proyecto blanco




www.sport.es





cuidado pues


----------



## Guayre (16 Feb 2022)

El partido es de cese fulminante a Carlo, no por el partido en sí y su planteamiento ridículo , sino por la reiteración en el mismo, en la supercopa lo hizo pero se ganó porque los demás son más malos que la carne de pescuezo, la eliminación en copa ante el Bilbao. Si ayer el resultado hubiese sido 4-0 , que era lo normal, el Funcionario estaría en la puta calle. Veremos el domingo contra el Alavés porque no me extrañaría que como el equipo no rule desde el principio ,ojito que puede haber pañolada y de las gordas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

Guayre dijo:


> El partido es de cese fulminante a Carlo, no por el partido en sí y su planteamiento ridículo , sino por la reiteración en el mismo, en la supercopa lo hizo pero se ganó porque los demás son más malos que la carne de pescuezo, la eliminación en copa ante el Bilbao. Si ayer el resultado hubiese sido 4-0 , que era lo normal, el Funcionario estaría en la puta calle. Veremos el domingo contra el Alavés porque no me extrañaría que como el equipo no rule desde el principio ,ojito que puede haber pañolada y de las gordas.




Que van a cesar, el italiano es gilipollas por no meter al galés, pero es que tampoco tiene plantilla para otra cosa, el centro del campo está viejo, en un lateral tenernos a cojos, nos falta un extremo por la derecha, y el delantero del equipo aparte de viejo siempre a sido un jugador asociativo más que goleador a pesar de sus últimos años.

Luego miras el banquillos y está llenos de obesos morbidos que solo curran el año que deben renovar contrato.

Simplemente es un proyecto viejo, las nuevas incorporaciones como jovic son un chiste, el centrocampista aquel noruego era un tuercebotas y se le dio boleto al Arsenal.
Los suplentes son solo eso suplentes, no tiene calidad para lo de ayer.
Y vinicius se puso a dar taconcitos y gilipolleces varias, mientras que el mamadou francés con menos gilipolleces cada vez que arrancaba era medio gol.


Con el Madrid con 5 años menos en el centro del campo ayer le mete 5 a los franceses.


----------



## El Juani (16 Feb 2022)

El Madrid a nivel físico no puede competir ni aguantar los partidos enteros ante estos equipos, ni éste del PSG, ni Chelsea o Bayern por poner otros ejemplos, y menos a doble partido.


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que van a cesar, el italiano es gilipollas por no meter al galés, pero es que tampoco tiene plantilla para otra cosa, el centro del campo está viejo, en un lateral tenernos a cojos, nos falta un extremo por la derecha, y el delantero del equipo aparte de viejo siempre a sido un jugador asociativo más que goleador a pesar de sus últimos años.
> 
> Luego miras el banquillos y está llenos de obesos morbidos que solo curran el año que deben renovar contrato.
> 
> ...



En cada parte


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> que dice el Spork que ahora Mbappe no va a fichar por el Madric
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El mamadou entre publicidad y prima de fichaje (que debe ser prácticamente lo mismo que ficharle) debe de tener esto firmado hace un año.

Y la historia es que si no va al Madrid y lo incumple tendrá que pagar una animalada, que él no puede pagar y tendría que hacerlo el PSG, así que descontando eso el perdería siempre a nivel económico y de marketing y sinceramente no veo al PSG pagando al Madrid por retenerlo.

Si el año pasado anunciaron su fichaje por 200 kilos es que ya está echo, ni más ni menos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> que dice el Spork que ahora Mbappe no va a fichar por el Madric
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los de "scort" y "mundo vomitivo" con sus trabajos de investigación.


----------



## El Juani (16 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El mamadou entre publicidad y prima de fichaje (que debe ser prácticamente lo mismo que ficharle) debe de tener esto firmado hace un año.
> 
> Y la historia es que si no va al Madrid y lo incumple tendrá que pagar una animalada, que él no puede pagar y tendría que hacerlo el PSG, así que descontando eso el perdería siempre a nivel económico y de marketing y sinceramente no veo al PSG pagando al Madrid por retenerlo.
> 
> Si el año pasado anunciaron su fichaje por 200 kilos es que ya está echo, ni más ni menos.



Que no se tenga noticias de renovaciones ni nada por parte del PSG es lo que también demuestra muchas cosas o al menos hace indiciar por dónde va la cosa. Y tampoco salen noticias en Le Parisien sobre el asunto; me imagino que con el gol de anoche, la cosa se pondrá otra vez apretadita, pero creo que estando ya en el mes que estamos, creo que la cosa está más o menos finiquitada sobre el tema fichaje, salvo sorpresa de última hora.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Que no se tenga noticias de renovaciones ni nada por parte del PSG es lo que también demuestra muchas cosas o al menos hace indiciar por dónde va la cosa. Y tampoco salen noticias en Le Parisien sobre el asunto; me imagino que con el gol de anoche, la cosa se pondrá otra vez apretadita, pero creo que estando ya en el mes que estamos, creo que la cosa está más o menos finiquitada sobre el tema fichaje, salvo sorpresa de última hora.




La única forma de que no fiche es que de forma extraoficial el Mohamed VI de hacendado y florentino lo arreglen de forma extraoficial.

No va a pasar, es algo más que un fichaje, es política, con una parte de los clubs europea de parte del Florencio y otra de parte de los Mohamed.
El año pasado los Mohamed le torpedearon la super liga al Florencio y este tocó los cojones al Mohamed con mbappe, el día que ofreció 200 kilos al PSG este sabía que los iban a rechazar y por tanto estaba ya fichado.


No olvidemos que el Florencio llegó al Madrid y le quitó al jugador más importante del equipo más poderoso de cada liga, beckham united, Zidane Juventus, Figo Barcelona, Ronaldo Inter.




Básicamente unos quieren vender el fútbol a los árabes y el Florencio a los americanos.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Feb 2022)

MarloStanfield dijo:


> Spin off:
> 
> Juega neymar por la izquierda, y mbappe por la derecha atacando a Marcelo.
> 
> No hay pelicula de terror que dé más miedo



DERROICIÓN 2 EL REGRESO


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> - ¿Qué es una rotación?
> 
> Ancelotti: - La Tierra girando sobre sí misma.




Yo es que también le entiendo macho, es que mira al banquillo y ve al club de los obesos morbidos y no debe ser fácil.


----------



## cebollo (16 Feb 2022)

Mi once para la vuelta:
TC
Carvajal Militao Alaba Nacho
Camavinga
Valverde Kroos
Modric
Benzema Vinicius 

En el minuto 70 sacar a Hazard y Bale por Modric y Benzema. Y en el 75 sacar a Lucas por el que tenga tarjeta amarilla de Carvajal - Valverde (son los que van a defender por la zona de Mbappe).

No tenemos más.


----------



## Manero (16 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Solo 4 años  este tio es muy bueno y lo que necesita el madrid



Pues yo hubiera puesto esta portada en el As y el Marca, total el concepto es el mismo que el de las suyas.

Lo curioso es que parece que se hayan dado cuenta ahora algunos que Mbappé es muy bueno, y que babeen por ello a pesar de marcarle un gol a su Madrid y celebrarlo a lo grande. Cuckoldismo en estado puro.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Feb 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Pues yo hubiera puesto esta portada en el As y el Marca, total el concepto es el mismo que el de las suyas.
> 
> Lo curioso es que parece que se hayan dado cuenta ahora algunos que Mbappé es muy bueno, y que babeen por ello a pesar de marcarle un gol a su Madrid y celebrarlo a lo grande. Cuckoldismo en estado puro.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 945612



Hombre, también se puede considerar cuckoldismo que los hinchas del Barcelona se entusiasmen por los goles de un jugador que no va a jugar en el Barcelona y casi seguro va a jugar en el Madrid. Y eso lo estamos viendo.

¿O estás dispuesto a apostar algo en público sobre que Mbappé ficha por el Barsa?


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Análisis del partido:
> 
> 
> Carvajal:
> ...



Están en el tema de fichar gente joven para el cnetro del campo, pero aqu`´i queremos que fichen y al segundo partido ganarlo todo, nunca paciencia, las prisas sirven para ser más lentos. Tienen claro que en el futuro hay que tener más físico, es lo que hay. El equipo está justito para ganar la liga si se centran en ella y no hya lesiones importantes, en Europa hay varios equipos que están por encima y con los que no hay nada que hacer, y uno de esos no es el PSG.
NO vi el partido, pero de lo visto después lo más importante y que parece que nadie se había molestado en decir es que el tortuga habla español y bastante bien, está claro que esta´más que fichado.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que van a cesar, el italiano es gilipollas por no meter al galés, pero es que tampoco tiene plantilla para otra cosa, el centro del campo está viejo, en un lateral tenernos a cojos, nos falta un extremo por la derecha, y el delantero del equipo aparte de viejo siempre a sido un jugador asociativo más que goleador a pesar de sus últimos años.
> 
> Luego miras el banquillos y está llenos de obesos morbidos que solo curran el año que deben renovar contrato.
> 
> ...



Ya lo he dicho, están en ello, mientras hay que aguantar con lo que hay, lo bueno sería que a final de temporada aparte de la tortuga fichasen a un par de jovenes o al menos uno para el centro del campo pero de los que ya esten mostrando cosas, nada de 18 años y a esperar 3-4.


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

*El guiño final de Mbappé*

El crack sorprendió con su entrevista en _Movistar_ en perfecto castellano tras tumbar al *Madrid*. Empezó a aprenderlo con 15 año en el *Mónaco*. La influencia madridista, clave.


----------



## Manero (16 Feb 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Hombre, también se puede considerar cuckoldismo que los hinchas del Barcelona se entusiasmen por los goles de un jugador que no va a jugar en el Barcelona y casi seguro va a jugar en el Madrid. Y eso lo estamos viendo.
> 
> ¿O estás dispuesto a apostar algo en público sobre que Mbappé ficha por el Barsa?



Claro que Mbappe no va a jugar en el Barcelona y tiene todas las papeletas para hacerlo en el Madrid, pero mientras eso no pase no veo por qué no va a poder celebrar cualquier barcelonista sus goles, cuando vista de blanco pues ya será diferente. Aunque yo ayer no celebré el gol de Mbappé porque no celebro ni un solo gol del PSG, pero entiendo que hayan barcelonistas que si lo hicieran.

Por cierto, que hace unos años alguien decía que Asensio era mejor que Mbappé.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Ya lo he dicho, están en ello, mientras hay que aguantar con lo que hay, lo bueno sería que a final de temporada aparte de la tortuga fichasen a un par de jovenes o al menos uno para el centro del campo pero de los que ya esten mostrando cosas, nada de 18 años y a esperar 3-4.




Lo ideal para el año que viene, mbaooe, Pogba y kounde.


Un equipo top mundial sería mbappe, Pogba, kounde y haaland.


----------



## El Juani (16 Feb 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Claro que Mbappe no va a jugar en el Barcelona y tiene todas las papeletas para hacerlo en el Madrid, pero mientras eso no pase no veo por qué no va a poder celebrar cualquier barcelonista sus goles, cuando vista de blanco pues ya será diferente. Aunque yo ayer no celebré el gol de Mbappé porque no celebro ni un solo gol del PSG, pero entiendo que hayan barcelonistas que si lo hicieran.
> 
> Por cierto, que hace unos años alguien decía que Asensio era mejor que Mbappé.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 945621



Todavía no entiendo cómo este personaje de Roncerdo sigue estando ahí... es increíble lo de este tio


----------



## Lake (16 Feb 2022)

El Vinicius está para colgar las botas , al menos en Europa , no puede con mamadous más robustos que él que con un soplo lo mandan a la hierba por mucho regatito o taconazo que intente... o que con dos zancadas se pongan a su altura en un contraataque.
Un jugador de bolsillo para una liga de bolsillo como la española


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo ideal para el año que viene, mbaooe, Pogba y kounde.
> 
> 
> Un equipo top mundial sería mbappe, Pogba, kounde y haaland.



Pogba ni en pintura, ese tio juega para si mismo, no lo veo. PIenso en otros que han salido en canales d eyoutube, gente con 20.-22 años pero que ya dan muestras de tener nivel, para que vayan relevando a lo que hay. Olvidate de fichar en España, con el antimadridismo que hay el Sevilla te pide 100 kg por cualquiera, al igual que el VAlencia y otros equipos, no queda otra que fichar fuera y manejan varios jugadores jóvenes, del ajax y de equipos franceses principalmente.
Para ganar champions hay que tener 11 tios de gran calidad en plenitud, el madrid esta´lejos de eso, además de un banquillo potable con 5-7 jugadores que puedan aportar con variables diferentes para el juego. El equipo está justo para la liga, es la realidad y que dejen de vender historietas, además de oscilaciones por partido de mucha gente, joder, que parecéis algunos cagalanes indepes del cagalona club de futgol, un día los mejores y otro día una puta mierda.


----------



## El Juani (16 Feb 2022)

Lake dijo:


> El Vinicius está para colgar las botas , al menos en Europa , no puede con mamadous más robustos que él que con un soplo lo mandan a la hierba por mucho regatito o taconazo que intente... o que con dos zancadas se pongan a su altura en un contraataque.
> Un jugador de bolsillo para una liga de bolsillo como la española



Es un jugador con un potencial bastante notable, pero necesita asociarse más. Creo que focaliza mucho su juego en encarar y con determinados equipos, se las saben para pararle, no dejarle huecos y defender con ayudas.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Es un jugador con un potencial bastante notable, pero necesita asociarse más. Creo que focaliza mucho su juego en encarar y con determinados equipos, se las saben para pararle, no dejarle huecos y defender con ayudas.



Hace falta uno como el o mejor para la banda derecha, la buena noticia es que ya es´ta fichado, hasta ya sabe hablar español.


----------



## el ruinas II (16 Feb 2022)

el madrid esta en la mas absoluta mierda, tenemos a los pocos jugadores de nivel absolutamente fundidos y el retrasado mental de ancelotti no cuenta con los suplentes, no vamos a ganar la liga , lo unico que pido es que en champions no venga el psg y nos meta 6 en el cuernabeu, ancelotti es uno de los entrenadores mas subnormales que he visto en mi vida. Un entrenador que insiste en poner a un mierda como asensio `partido tras partido no puede ser mas que un hijo de puta.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Pogba ni en pintura, ese tio juega para si mismo, no lo veo. PIenso en otros que han salido en canales d eyoutube, gente con 20.-22 años pero que ya dan muestras de tener nivel, para que vayan relevando a lo que hay. Olvidate de fichar en España, con el antimadridismo que hay el Sevilla te pide 100 kg por cualquiera, al igual que el VAlencia y otros equipos, no queda otra que fichar fuera y manejan varios jugadores jóvenes, del ajax y de equipos franceses principalmente.
> Para ganar champions hay que tener 11 tios de gran calidad en plenitud, el madrid esta´lejos de eso, además de un banquillo potable con 5-7 jugadores que puedan aportar con variables diferentes para el juego. El equipo está justo para la liga, es la realidad y que dejen de vender historietas, además de oscilaciones por partido de mucha gente, joder, que parecéis algunos cagalanes indepes del cagalona club de futgol, un día los mejores y otro día una puta mierda.




Hay que fichar realidades, Modric vino tras años del totemham consagrado, Zidane igual, Xavi Alonso igual, no puedes darle la llave del Madrid a cualquiera, por eso aún Modric no tiene sustituto, ya sabemos que no hay nada al nivel de Modric pero Pogba parece técnicamente y en personalidad un tipo que no se achanta ta ante la presión, lo de irregular lo dicen ronceros y compañía según les indica su amo, el otro día hizo un partidazo en la premier sin ir más lejos.
No hay nada mejor experiencia/calidad.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hay que fichar realidades, Modric vino tras años del totemham consagrado, Zidane igual, Xavi Alonso igual, no puedes darle la llave del Madrid a cualquiera, por eso aún Modric no tiene sustituto, ya sabemos que no hay nada al nivel de Modric pero Pogba parece técnicamente y en personalidad un tipo que no se achanta ta ante la presión, lo de irregular lo dicen ronceros y compañía según les indica su amo, el otro día hizo un partidazo en la premier sin ir más lejos.
> No hay nada mejor experiencia/calidad.



Si, pero ¿Ónde andaránnnnn? Pogba no me convence por su carácter y porque a veces pasa de todo, ya lo ha hecho con la selección y el Manchester, pero con el hay otro gran problema, y esto muy real, la pasta, ¿cuánto puede costar? la tortuga no sale barata, ( hay que ver los derechos de imagen como van en porcentaje) si quieren fichar al vikingo (hace mucha falta) se va otro pastizal. POr eso veo más probable fichar jóvenes que ya demuestren cosas, porque centrocampistas de nivel con traspaso ahra es imposible, y de los libres te pueden pedir un dineral, a no ser que el pavo anteponga más jugar aquí a ganar un dineral, que lo ganará, hablo de 12-14 kgs, por encima de eso no lo veo.


----------



## cebollo (16 Feb 2022)

Podríamos hacer un ranking con las peores decadencias en el Real Madrid. Jugadores buenos, incluso muy buenos pero sus últimos 2 o 3 años fueron flojos y vivieron de las rentas de sus primeras temporadas. Por desgracia se me ocurren muchos casos: Butragueño, Raúl, Figo, Casillas, Marcelo, Bale, Isco.

Que un jugador después de 10 años de buen rendimiento tenga un último año parásito de cobrar un buen sueldo por ser suplente o jugar regular es aceptable. Pero Marcelo o Isco llevan 4 años haciendo vida de divorciada de Jeff Bezos.

A veces la decadencia es sutil y fingimos no verla (Zidane, Modric).


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Feb 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> el madrid esta en la mas absoluta mierda, tenemos a los pocos jugadores de nivel absolutamente fundidos y el retrasado mental de ancelotti no cuenta con los suplentes, no vamos a ganar la liga , lo unico que pido es que en champions no venga el psg y nos meta 6 en el cuernabeu, ancelotti es uno de los entrenadores mas subnormales que he visto en mi vida. Un entrenador que insiste en poner a un mierda como asensio `partido tras partido no puede ser mas que un hijo de puta.



ESo es lo bueno del fútbo, que hay muchos aficionados que parece que siempre están cabreados y que deberían ser entrenadores, macho, apuntate que pagan bien.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Feb 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Podríamos hacer un ranking con las peores decadencias en el Real Madrid. Jugadores buenos, incluso muy buenos pero sus últimos 2 o 3 años fueron flojos y vivieron de las rentas de sus primeras temporadas. Por desgracia se me ocurren muchos casos: Butragueño, Raúl, Figo, Casillas, Marcelo, Bale, Isco.
> 
> Que un jugador después de 10 años de buen rendimiento tenga un último año parásito de cobrar un buen sueldo por ser suplente o jugar regular es aceptable. Pero Marcelo o Isco llevan 4 años haciendo vida de divorciada de Jeff Bezos.
> 
> A veces la decadencia es sutil y fingimos no verla (Zidane, Modric).



Marcelo se quedó sin físico, no lo entiendo con la edad que tenía, Isco es un caso para mi más lamentable, porque Marcelo al menos cuando sale lo da todo y en ataque aún tiene talento, el caso de Isco es como un jugador se abandona y no está ni para ser titular en segunda.
Modric claro que está en decadencia, sobre todo si se piensa en que juegue tantos partidos, está para darle descansos cada dos o tres, pero cuando está bien se nota, la pena es que hay jugadores que sabes que no aparecerán ni parecerán algo de lo que fueron.
Luego tenemos el Hazard, el pero fichaje, mucho peor que Kaká y del famoso Woodgate, el jugador lesionado , otro gran fichaje. Bueno, si se pone uno a recordar sería un no parar, los prosinecki y otros tantos, los Spasic, etc.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Feb 2022)

Adoro siempre que el Real Madrid pierde, como hay que echar al entrenador, a medio equipo y volver a ganar 3 Champions seguidas para "estar a un nivel aceptable".

Me gusta ser exigente, pero también saber donde estoy. 

Por supuesto en el momento que Vinicius no hace 3 partidos seguidos top, hay que venderle para traer a otro mejor. ¿A quién?

Todos sabemos que los 3 ingleses, el Bayern y el PSG son mejores que nosotros, tienen más plantilla (Miraros el banquillo de ayer del PSG). Pues perdemos por la mínima en Paris y lo que tenemos no vale de nada. Que lástima de piperio, en serio.


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> . Pues perdemos por la mínima en Paris y lo que tenemos no vale de nada. Que lástima de piperio, en serio.



Es que ese 1-0 es engañoso,hay que ver lo que ocurre en el campo y no mirar tanto el marcador,la realidad es que el Madrid se llevó un baño considerable y yo creo que ni llego una sola vez a la portería contraria...

Si pierdes 1-0 en un partido jugado de tu a tú no pasa nada, cest la vie,pero es que no fue precisamente el caso.


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Feb 2022)

Ayer era casi evidente que tenías que sacar gente que pudiera igualar el vigor físico de los franceses,en este caso Camavinga y Valverde en el medio,acompañados de un veterano como Kroos si acaso,tengan experiencia o no.Y quita al puto Benzema y pon alguien que pueda buscar un desmarque...

Pero Ancelotti efectivamente es un funcionario y un inútil,no haría algo así jamás porque si pierde con esos jugadores le caerían palos,pero si pierde con "los buenos" pues a el nadie le mirara,tan simple como eso.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Feb 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Por cierto, que hace unos años alguien decía que Asensio era mejor que Mbappé.



Me remito a @Obiwanchernobil para citar las veces que un canterano random del Barcelona que luego acababa jugando en el Murcia de 2ª división ha sido celebrado por el Sport y el MD como el nuevo Messi.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Me remito a @Obiwanchernobil para citar las veces que un canterano random del Barcelona que luego acababa jugando en el Murcia de 2ª división ha sido celebrado por el Sport y el MD como el nuevo Messi.




Hemos tenido aquí en mi país grandes ejemplos de ello, desde el Messi japonés, hasta el Messi israelí sin olvidar el Messi balcánico.

Aunque los Messi mamadous y magrebíes que nos acompañan actualmente son Akomach y abde.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

En lo de vinicius llevas razón, se ve que no tienen físico, una cosa es ser ágil y otra tener resistencia, en ese apartado es un robinho que se ahoga en los partidos.


Pero tenemos la suerte de tener este hilo para disfrutar de la vida y relajarnos:






Cine y TV - SIII JODER SIIIII!!!!PASION DE GAVILANES EL RETORNO!!!!16 febreros telecirco!!!!!que LOCUROTEE ROCIADAS ILIMITADAS!!!!!exclusivas obiwanchernobil!!


Lógico que le guste Pasión de Gavilanes; e imagino que cuando veía Heidi esperaba con paciencia para ver el personaje de Pichí y cuando hay un embarazo siempre está de parte de la cigüeña. ¿O me equivoco? No serás un enviado de @Pajarotto ?




www.burbuja.info


----------



## el ruinas II (16 Feb 2022)

el madrid tiene una plantilla justisima, por eso hay que optimizarla al maximo, a jugadores como kroos , modric o benzema (obviamente avinicius no) hay que dosificarlos para que lleguen a final de temporada en buen estado, pero el idota de carletto ya los ha fundido a mediados de febrero. Luego esta la insistencia de poner a un comemierda como asensio, que jamas pide el balon, jamas se va de un contrario, jamas encara, es un bulto sospechoso que deambula por el campo sin ningun objetivo. Ya se comento hace unos dias que si juegan bale o jovic nadie les da un puto pase y luego sale la prensa mamadora diciendo que no se les ha visto en el campo, eso tambien es responsabilidad del entrenador, permitir que los jugadores hagan lo que les sale de los cojones. Lo importante es que el psg nos barrio del camo, hizo lo que quiso y no nos casco 4 goles porque courtois estuvo inspirado. Ya veremos en el cuernabeu si no nos meten un 0-6 . El madrid ahora mismo esta en la UCI y la culpa es del entrenador que es un retrasado mental.


----------



## Manero (16 Feb 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Me remito a @Obiwanchernobil para citar las veces que un canterano random del Barcelona que luego acababa jugando en el Murcia de 2ª división ha sido celebrado por el Sport y el MD como el nuevo Messi.





Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hemos tenido aquí en mi país grandes ejemplos de ello, desde el Messi japonés, hasta el Messi israelí sin olvidar el Messi balcánico.
> 
> Aunque los Messi mamadous y magrebíes que nos acompañan actualmente son Akomach y abde.



Contar con el apoyo del forero revelación del año debería considerarse abuso. Así pues me retiro por hoy con un último meme.


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Feb 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Mi once para la vuelta:
> TC
> Carvajal Militao Alaba Nacho
> Camavinga
> ...



A Camavinga de 5, presionado en la salida, lo pueden reventar en el minuto tres. La única opción que tenemos para ese puesto es meter a Kroos y ponerle muy cerquita a Valverde y Camavinga para que no le cojan la espalda cada dos por tres.

Salir con Modric es complicado, porque no tiene recorrido ya y no creo que vaya a filtrar ningún pase genial. Mejor el 433 estúpido que ya usaba ZZ y en el que regalamos todo el juego interior. No existe. Es una posición difícil de cubrir y es una ruleta ya jugue Modric o Davide Ancelotti. Yo, personalmente, le daba una oportunidad a Ceballos, que al menos te va a poner despliegue físico...

-------------TC
Carvajal Militao Alaba Nacho
------------Kroos
---Valverde-------Camavinga
----------Modric/Ceballos
-------Benzema---Vinicius


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Feb 2022)

Planteamiento EXCELSO de DON CARLO ANCELOTTI anoche, sólo empañado por el gol final. Aún así les tenemos donde queríamos. 

Los putos gabachos van a llegar confiados al Bernabéu y no saben la que les espera. Mínimo 3-0 al descanso. 

Escrito queda.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Feb 2022)

No sé, tíos, yo veo aquí un espíritu que cuando inundaba el Camp Nou Spoti Poti Poti nos hacía a todos reír: la rebelión ante lo que decía Koeman de "es lo que hay". La risa y las limitaciones van por barrios, y las limitaciones de este equipo post-CR7 son innegables.

La CMK fue uno de los mejores centros del campo de la Historia. Es increíble que con un tipo de 36 años y con lo vista que está tácticamente todavía tenga muchas oportunidades de ganar la liga. Pero no da para más.

La delantera es un falso nueve asociativo que no fue muy anotador ni cuando era joven y ahora es viejo y un chaval casi recién eclosionado que tampoco es un anotador nato.

La defensa y portero prometen bastante, pero no basta con eso y no se les ve una capacidad para subir arriba a la ofensiva de forma desequilibrante.

Con todo eso, ¿qué debería haber hecho el Cejas ante un equipo europeo fuerte que no hiciera?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Feb 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> No hay equipo y lo sabéis, que se centren en la liga y no la caguen .



Ya dijimos que hay 4-5 equipos en Europa mejores que nosotros y el PSG es uno de ellos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> A Camavinga de 5, presionado en la salida, lo pueden reventar en el minuto tres. La única opción que tenemos para ese puesto es meter a Kroos y ponerle muy cerquita a Valverde y Camavinga para que no le cojan la espalda cada dos por tres.
> 
> Salir con Modric es complicado, porque no tiene recorrido ya y no creo que vaya a filtrar ningún pase genial. Mejor el 433 estúpido que ya usaba ZZ y en el que regalamos todo el juego interior. No existe. Es una posición difícil de cubrir y es una ruleta ya jugue Modric o Davide Ancelotti. Yo, personalmente, le daba una oportunidad a Ceballos, que al menos te va a poner despliegue físico...
> 
> ...





Mi alineación para la vuelta contra el PSG:


Encurtidos.


Váter. Nacho alaba Marcelo.


Ausencio. Isco hazard.



Mariano. Jovic. Marvin.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es que ese 1-0 es engañoso,hay que ver lo que ocurre en el campo y no mirar tanto el marcador,la realidad es que el Madrid se llevó un baño considerable y yo creo que ni llego una sola vez a la portería contraria...
> 
> Si pierdes 1-0 en un partido jugado de tu a tú no pasa nada, cest la vie,pero es que no fue precisamente el caso.



Si, pero el partido de vuelta es diferente. Si tu juegas más o menos bien y pierdes 3-0, necesitas una heroicidad para pasar. Si juegas mal y pierdes 1-0, no la necesitas. 

Obviamente si el partido es un calco del de ayer, el PSG pasa al 99%, pero anda que no hay ejemplos de humillaciones en la ida que luego... bueno. No voy a hablar del 4-0 del Barcelona y el Aytekinazo, o del 2-0 de Wolfsburgo, o del baño al Schalke que acabó 0-2 allí, y aquí 3-4 en el Bernabeu y pidiendo la hora.

Si el PSG ha ganado en casa al Shitty y luego fuera no ganó ni al Brujas, puedes sospechar que en el Bernabeu no vamos a ver el mismo partido. Es más, ayer el PSG debia haberse dejado la eliminatoria al 95%, y se la ha dejado al 65% o asi. En Europa cuando puedes matar y no lo haces, se suele volver en tu contra.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No sé, tíos, yo veo aquí un espíritu que cuando inundaba el Camp Nou Spoti Poti Poti nos hacía a todos reír: la rebelión ante lo que decía Koeman de "es lo que hay". La risa y las limitaciones van por barrios, y las limitaciones de este equipo post-CR7 son innegables.
> 
> La CMK fue uno de los mejores centros del campo de la Historia. Es increíble que con un tipo de 36 años y con lo vista que está tácticamente todavía tenga muchas oportunidades de ganar la liga. Pero no da para más.
> 
> ...




Está clarísimo, meter a todos los sebosos.


----------



## Lake (16 Feb 2022)

Habrá que ver qué tipo de "chaska" ( Obi dixit ) tiene el PSG en el Bernabeu ...
que tampoco es normal que se pegaran los 90 minutos sin aflojar , un equipo que habitualmente juega a la defensiva en Europa ,algo que quizá no esperaba el cuerpo técnico del Madrid.
Son unos matones en su campo , ayer presionaron a los árbitros más de lo admisible ... y lo que no vimos pero nos imaginamos .


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

Lake dijo:


> Habrá que ver qué tipo de "chaska" ( Obi dixit ) tiene el PSG en el Bernabeu ...
> que tampoco es normal que se pegaran los 90 minutos sin aflojar , un equipo que habitualmente juega a la defensiva en Europa ,algo que quizá no esperaba el cuerpo técnico del Madrid.
> Son unos matones en su campo , ayer presionaron a los árbitros más de lo admisible ... y lo que no vimos pero nos imaginamos .




El problema es que aunque nosotros les demos chaska a nuestros sebosos no tiene buena pinta.

El seboso belga ni con litros de chaska, el seboso mórbido de Isco segura trotando por el campo y el sebosos brasileño pues igual.


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Adoro siempre que el Real Madrid pierde, como hay que echar al entrenador, a medio equipo y volver a ganar 3 Champions seguidas para "estar a un nivel aceptable".
> 
> Me gusta ser exigente, pero también saber donde estoy.
> 
> ...



El problema es que el Madrid ayer tenía opciones, pero la dirección de campo es insostenible. Lamentable. Podemos empezar por mantener a un equipo muerto 80 minutos, no cambiar a un irrelevante Asensio, no tener presencia ninguna entre líneas y abandonar el centro, sacar a Lucas para marcar a Mbappé...


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si, pero el partido de vuelta es diferente. Si tu juegas más o menos bien y pierdes 3-0, necesitas una heroicidad para pasar. Si juegas mal y pierdes 1-0, no la necesitas.
> 
> Obviamente si el partido es un calco del de ayer, el PSG pasa al 99%, pero anda que no hay ejemplos de humillaciones en la ida que luego... bueno. No voy a hablar del 4-0 del Barcelona y el Aytekinazo, o del 2-0 de Wolfsburgo, o del baño al Schalke que acabó 0-2 allí, y aquí 3-4 en el Bernabeu y pidiendo la hora.
> 
> Si el PSG ha ganado en casa al Shitty y luego fuera no ganó ni al Brujas, puedes sospechar que en el Bernabeu no vamos a ver el mismo partido. Es más, ayer el PSG debia haberse dejado la eliminatoria al 95%, y se la ha dejado al 65% o asi. En Europa cuando puedes matar y no lo haces, se suele volver en tu contra.



El Madrid no tiró a puerta, le pudieron caer 4 y pierde a Casemiro y Mamadú. Creo que ese 65% está más cerca de un 90%.

Hay que ser realista. La plantilla de viejos está quemada desde 2017.


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mi alineación para la vuelta contra el PSG:
> 
> 
> Encurtidos.
> ...



Tu que quieres que nos goleen ?


----------



## el ruinas II (16 Feb 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El Madrid no tiró a puerta, le pudieron caer 4 y pierde a Casemiro y Mamadú. Creo que ese 65% está más cerca de un 90%.
> 
> Hay que ser realista. La plantilla de viejos está quemada desde 2017.



el psg esta clasificado al 100%, la unica duda es si nos van a meter un set en blanco, si aflojaran y ganaran por poco. La diferencia que se vio ayer entre los dos equipos fue abismal, el resultado es anecdotico, el madrid ahora mismo en europa es un meme, nos reimos del farsa pero nosotros no estamos mejor


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Tu que quieres que nos goleen ?




Es una estrategia para despistar les.


----------



## chicken (16 Feb 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> Ya lo dije la liga española es un bodrio aqui la gente se hace.pajas con modric, kross, vinicius, benzema y a nivel europeo son medianias. Al madrid le salva que en el psg mesi y neymar son ex jugadores que juegan andando pero vamos que aun asi tiene 0 posibilidades



Que este Madrid tan mediocre sea líder de la Liga y probablemente campeón dice muy poco del fútbol español.

La "mejor Liga del mundo" ya no es lo que era, ha pegado un bajonazo impresionante en los últimos años y se ha igualado notoriamente porque los grandes dan pena, no porque el nivel general haya subido.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Feb 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El Madrid no tiró a puerta, le pudieron caer 4 y pierde a Casemiro y Mamadú. Creo que ese 65% está más cerca de un 90%.
> 
> Hay que ser realista. La plantilla de viejos está quemada desde 2017.



Las apuestas, tan sabias siempre, dan el partido del Bernabeu casi 50-50, con una levisima ventaja para nosotros (52-48). Para ganar el partido dan un 35% al Real Madrid, asique mi estimación era bastante buena.

Esos números se moverán seguro, pero 1/3 de opciones de pasar no están nada mal.


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

*El Madrid ha sobrevivido a París*


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Las apuestas, tan sabias siempre, dan el partido del Bernabeu casi 50-50, con una levisima ventaja para nosotros (52-48). Para ganar el partido dan un 35% al Real Madrid, asique mi estimación era bastante buena.
> 
> Esos números se moverán seguro, pero 1/3 de opciones de pasar no están nada mal.



Me fío más de lo que vi ayer yo que de las apuestas.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (16 Feb 2022)

Mi análisis: 

Ancelotti es mal entrenador, no tiene nivel para el Madrid. Yo no quería que llegará pero Florentino necesita un funcionario que obedezca como ya pasó con Perdertegui. 


El Madrid necesita una renovación profunda y real si quiere un proyecto de futuro para los próximos 5 o 6 años. 

Renovar a Carvajal y pagar lo que cobra es una gran cagada. Ya no puede jugar más en el Madrid, no aporta nada y arrastra lesiones. 

Lo mismo Lucas, otro que debe estar fuera. 

Hay que buscar sustitutos de jugadores que ya deben retirarse o estar en el banquillo como Modric, Benzema.

Vender o ceder a Mariano, Asencio, Hazard. 

Fichar lateral derecho e izquierdo + centrocampista + mbape y Haland.

Fichar un buen entrenador Top. 

Florentino gastaré el dinero cojones y no fiches paquetes.


----------



## filets (16 Feb 2022)

No os dais cuenta que encontrar sustitutos se ha vuelto muy complicado
Los buenos van:
1º City, PSG
2º Premier
3º Madrid, Bayern, Juve... etc

Veremos que pasa con la tortuga, quiza sea la excepcion pero las BBC o MSN del futuro no se verán en el Madrid.


----------



## euromelon (16 Feb 2022)

Si jugamos 

Courtois

Novater militao alaba nacho

4 centrocampistas (no Isco)

Bale Benzema 

Pasamos

Shalom


----------



## hijodepantera (16 Feb 2022)

Sensaciones pésimas, no obstante aminoradas por el hecho de que objetivamente Carleto fue a poner el autobús y a por el 0 a 0.
Quiero creer que en casa y obligados a remontar la cosa ira diferente.
No es que piense que tengamos mejor equipo ni nada de eso pero si estoy convencido de que el partido será muy diferente lo que nos permitirá la chance de pasar.
Para mi ahora mismo 50 50.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

Y que metes al Marvin?.

O al Ceballos que le gusta negarse a jugar?lo mismo te dice que es pasa de jugar porque es un estrella internacional


Tenemos que repescar a kubo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

filets dijo:


> No os dais cuenta que encontrar sustitutos se ha vuelto muy complicado
> Los buenos van:
> 1º City, PSG
> 2º Premier
> ...



Joder filetes macho, cuando sacas tú vena catalana te pasas de radical a veces.

En el Barcelona tenemos la AFA, Adama, Ferrán, Abde, que no tiene nada que envidiar a la MSN esa.


----------



## ironpipo (16 Feb 2022)

Joder si es que cuanto más lo veo menos puedo creer que se pueda ir así por medio de dos defensas con esa facilidad. Ramos o pepe en sus buenos momentos lo habrían mandado a la puta tribuna. Hasta el hijo puta de neimar ya tiene justificada la morterada de millones que se lleva solo por esa asistencia


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (16 Feb 2022)

El gol de Mbappé es lo mejor que nos podía pasar.Si venimos de París con un empate Carletto y su libreto ponen otro autobús en el Bernabéu y lo sabéis.
Ahora está obligado a ir a por el partido y salir con una actitud más agresiva y una vez que los jugadores entran en esa dinámica ya puede pasar de todo,no me parece gran cosa el PSG,ayer con el planteamiento de Ancelotti si en frente tenemos al Bayern o al City nos vamos con 4 ó 5 goles para Madrid.


----------



## Chipirrete (16 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es que ese 1-0 es engañoso,hay que ver lo que ocurre en el campo y no mirar tanto el marcador,la realidad es que el Madrid se llevó un baño considerable y yo creo que ni llego una sola vez a la portería contraria...
> 
> Si pierdes 1-0 en un partido jugado de tu a tú no pasa nada, cest la vie,pero es que no fue precisamente el caso.



Cuanta razón llevas,y encima lo llama piperio.



Enviado desde mi CPH1951 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Feb 2022)

a mi rodrygo me parece una puta mierda. 

Si en vez de Rodrygo fuera Rodrigo Pérez, que vino del Menesianos con 11 años, iba a estar jugando en el equipo A. Por los cojones.


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Joder si es que cuanto más lo veo menos puedo creer que se pueda ir así por medio de dos defensas con esa facilidad. Ramos o pepe en sus buenos momentos lo habrían mandado a la puta tribuna. Hasta el hijo puta de neimar ya tiene justificada la morterada de millones que se lleva solo por esa asistencia



Menudo taconazo se marco neymar  la defensa muy blanda y lo peor tmb es que no llegaron a rematar a la porteria del PSG

*Si la realización hubiera enfocado a Donnarumma*


----------



## pepitoburbujas (16 Feb 2022)

Buenas. 

Estamos ahora en la fase de querer cargarnos a todos, para el día del partido salir con los mismos 11 cabrones de siempre. Tranquilos. Traigo un mensaje de optimismo. 
Ayer cuando faltaba poco para acabar el partido estaba pensando "lo mejor, el resultado". Luego llegó el gol, y aún así lo sigo pensando. Por lo visto ayer la diferencia es tan abismal entre los dos equipos, que habría un 0 % de posibilidades de clasificarnos, pero dentro de 15 días será un partido distinto, una última oportunidad. 

El hecho de que ahora los goles en campo contrario no valgan doble nos beneficia. Aunque marquen (cosa probable), con un 2-1 empatas. O con un 3-2, etc. Eso antes te mandaba para casa. Es más, si no marcabas fuera y luego te marcaban a ti en tu estadio sabías que ya no podía haber prórroga.
Ahora tienes 90 min para meter un gol, tampoco es tanto pedir. Y juegas en tu estadio. Así que no nos demos por derrotados antes de jugar el partido de vuelta, por muy mal que nos hayamos visto. Hay que jugar y darlo TODO.

Dicho esto, el partido fue lamentable. Primero porque el italiano siempre hace los cambios pasada la mitad de la 2ª parte, pase lo que pase. Segundo porque pasó lo que tenía que pasar y que ya dijimos muchas veces: el elche, el bilbao y cualquier equipo de medio pelo de la liga nos supera en físico, nos presiona. Pero como son malos, pues al no marcarte empatas o ganas incluso. Esto en Europa no vale, ya lo sabíamos. Y eso que el PSG no lo pondría entre los favoritos, que para mi son City y Bayern. Pero con la tortuga y físico superior les ha bastado para darnos un baño de principio a fin.

Ayer el mejor Courtois, tb los centrales. Casemiro tb cerró bien. Y una última cosa: Carvajal no pudo en ningún momento con Mbappé, en ninguno. Pero lo hubiera mantenido hasta con una pierna rota en el campo. Cuando vi que salía Lucas Vázquez me sobrevino un facepalm mental, el horror: antes del gol, ya hizo un par de cagadas típicas suyas de subir hasta el área contraria para hacer nada y dejar el lateral desprotegido. Luego en el gol, pues ya vimos lo que pasó, no era Iñaki Williams sino la tortuguita el que lo encaró. Y antes de que supiera por donde le iba a salir, ya estaba el balón en la red.

Lo dicho, el resultado no es malo. Si no se puede levantar un mísero 1-0, ahora sin el valor doble del gol del contrario, apaga y vámonos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En lo de vinicius llevas razón, se ve que no tienen físico, una cosa es ser ágil y otra tener resistencia, en ese apartado es un robinho que se ahoga en los partidos.
> 
> 
> Pero tenemos la suerte de tener este hilo para disfrutar de la vida y relajarnos:
> ...



Si queréis que unjugador ahora por ser joven se tire todos los partidos a tope y sin parar vais apañados, en cuatro años lo revientan, ahí esta el caso superpedri, a jugar y jugar, hasta que no daba para más y eso que es uno del centro del campo que no hace las carreras de vinicius. Jugar cada tres días y estar perfecto es imposible, a ese ritmo no llega a los 30 ninguno.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (16 Feb 2022)

Os veo muy pesimistas. Lo peor de ayer fue la amarilla de Alaba que lo pone en riesgo de no jugar los cuartos contra Guardiola. Todo lo demás, Hala Madrid.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Feb 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Os veo muy pesimistas. Lo peor de ayer fue la amarilla de Alaba que lo pone en riesgo de no jugar los cuartos contra Guardiola. Todo lo demás, Hala Madrid.



Yo lo veo positivo, el equipo no está para ganar champions, si pasa son dos partidos más , más cansancio y menos centrarse en la liga (esta no debe de escaparse), lo único bueno de pasar es el tema económico, también muy importante. No volverse loco y ver como se va renovando el equipo, si se fichan buenos jugadores y con paciencia se terminará teniendo un equipo competitivo a nivel europeo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

El año pasado con un equipo aún mejor (Liverpool) nos plantamos en semifinales, a un gol de jugar la final y tal.

Recordad que esta noche es el estreno de capítulo de pasión de gavilanes 2 a las 22:00 en telecirco, el cual seguiremos en directo en el hilo oficial.

Ya sabéis que no me gusta hacer publicidad de mis hilos, pues soy un tipo humilde.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (16 Feb 2022)




----------



## El Juani (16 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El año pasado con un equipo aún mejor (Liverpool) nos plantamos en semifinales, a un gol de jugar la final y tal.
> 
> Recordad que esta noche es el estreno de capítulo de pasión de gavilanes 2 a las 22:00 en telecirco, el cual seguiremos en directo en el hilo oficial.
> 
> Ya sabéis que no me gusta hacer publicidad de mis hilos, pues soy un tipo humilde.



Tio no me jodas que vais a ver esa basura... hoy hay Champions.


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Feb 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


>



Vaya un cachondo Sisón... yo creo que es @Obiwanchernobil


----------



## ccc (16 Feb 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Yo lo veo positivo, el equipo no está para ganar champions, si pasa son dos partidos más , más cansancio y menos centrarse en la liga (esta no debe de escaparse), lo único bueno de pasar es el tema económico, también muy importante. No volverse loco y ver como se va renovando el equipo, si se fichan buenos jugadores y con paciencia se terminará teniendo un equipo competitivo a nivel europeo.



La liga es lo mas importante, pues seria penoso no ganarla con el nivel de nuestros rivales y ademas que la ganara el Sevilla?

Cada vez que pienso que Ancelotti empezo el campeonato intentando presionar arriba, robar la pelota y que todo se fue a tomar por culo cuando perdimos contra el espanyol y decidio dormir los partidos y jugar con los siempre, me dan ganas de hostiar a la gente que todavia le defiende.

Lo he dicho desde siempre: 

- A un tio que apuesta >2 partidos por Isco hay que echarlo directamente(un tio que tiene un pie fuera y no aporta nada), cuando tiene a Ceballos que es un activo real de club y que puede venderse por algunos millones mas, en vez de regalarlo.
- A un tio que pone siempre a los del medio del campo y que dice que son muy buenos y que Camavinga y co tienen que interpretar el banquillazo como una ensenyanza y es que tienen "el privilegio de aprender de los grandes: Otra vez a la puta calle.
- A un tio que dice que Odegaard lo pueden vender y que no cuenta con el, directamente hay que echarlo.
- A un tio que apuesta por Marcelo
- A un tio que pone a Benzemalo el 100% de los minutos.
.... 

Sigo? Dejaros de estupideces, Ancelotti es el responsable de esta situacion: Ha apostado por determinados jugadores y lo van a echar, al igual que la directiva queria echar el anyo pasado a ZZ: Pero esta vez a los jugadores les van a dar por culo y mucho.


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)




----------



## Señor Moscoso (16 Feb 2022)

Sisú amego tiene segarro amego?


----------



## petro6 (16 Feb 2022)

Resultado perfectamente remontable con las nuevas reglas. Que va a ser jodido, SÍ, pero esos negros se las van a tener que ver en la casa del Rey de Europa, un equipo que aún con once mataos en el campo, se va a dejar el bofe hasta el último minuto.

PD Éste año lo que no se nos puede escapar es la Liga.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Feb 2022)

ccc dijo:


> La liga es lo mas importante, pues seria penoso no ganarla con el nivel de nuestros rivales y ademas que la ganara el Sevilla?
> 
> Cada vez que pienso que Ancelotti empezo el campeonato intentando presionar arriba, robar la pelota y que todo se fue a tomar por culo cuando perdimos contra el espanyol y decidio dormir los partidos y jugar con los siempre, me dan ganas de hostiar a la gente que todavia le defiende.
> 
> ...



¿ tu sabes como entrenan y lo que se mueve en el vestuario?, no, pues ya esta. Siempre con el mismo tema, llega un tio de esos y dura cuatro días, el Real Madrid necesita entrenadores adecuados a como es el club y el vestuario.
Con tu criterio el Madrid ficharía entrenador cada mes. A Zidane se le cuestionaba hasta cuando ganaba las chamipions, se nos olvida que el madrid que ganaba copas de europa no ganaba ligas en la época de di stéfano. Eso sin contar con la economía y que muchas veces hay que vender jugadores, o bien tener una deuda de 1500 millones como otros.
Disfrutar del equipo que ya tiene entrenador.
Con este equipo te pones a presionar todos los partidos y duras cuatro días, lo fundes.


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 946066



Lo mejor es un superperiodista que le tiene una tirria a Militao que no es normal, bueno, a Mendy también, dice que son dos inútiles que no sirven para nada, de los peores defensa, militado de los peores centrales en primera. Este es el nivel de forofismo periodismo que tenemos en este país.


----------



## 4motion (16 Feb 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Estamos ahora en la fase de querer cargarnos a todos, para el día del partido salir con los mismos 11 cabrones de siempre. Tranquilos. Traigo un mensaje de optimismo.
> Ayer cuando faltaba poco para acabar el partido estaba pensando "lo mejor, el resultado". Luego llegó el gol, y aún así lo sigo pensando. Por lo visto ayer la diferencia es tan abismal entre los dos equipos, que habría un 0 % de posibilidades de clasificarnos, pero dentro de 15 días será un partido distinto, una última oportunidad.
> ...



Hombre si tienes en cuenta que ayer no se tiro ni una puta vez a la portería del psg, y que el plan de cancheloti y su hijo era no tener plan.

Sinceramente estoy acojonado por el roto que nos hará mbappe en casa.

Tengo miedo.

Y no confío en los jubilados del medio. 

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

Que dices no me jodas, que ayer me puse el canal denigrante de la champions en vomistar  no se que hacer joder!!!

Y veo un Inter Liverpool también, hay que joderse!!!


@Avengers3 jofruta, es contra el salburgo ese denigrante no contra el Chelsea.

El que si que esta es el fichaje del Barcelona adeyeni que le estaba siguiendo el filetes @filets


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Tio no me jodas que vais a ver esa basura... hoy hay Champions.




Pero si sabes que a ti también te gusta pillin


----------



## El Juani (16 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero si sabes que a ti también te gusta pillin



Para ver las milfs más que nada... pero no en directo, no cuando hay furbol


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (16 Feb 2022)

Me ha decepcionado mucho Ancelotti, esperaba que hubiese apostado por poner a Valverde y salir con linea de cuatro en el centro del campo. Pero al final volvio a lo de la Copa, solo encerrarse atras y ponerse a rezar.

Nunca me ha gustado el 4-3-3, ni siquiera en la epoca de Cristiano, para esperar atras buscando el contragolpe me parece mas eficaz el 4-4-2, teniendo mas presencia y capacidad de recuperacion en el medio. Valverde tiene la capacidad de fortalecer al equipo defensivamente y salir tambien con peligro al ataque en transicion.

Ahora, teniendo que ir a por la victoria, sin Casemiro ni Mendy para la vuelta, o se atreve a buscar un planteamiento diferente, o el PSG a la contra con Neymar en plena forma les pueden hacer un traje en el Bernabeu.

Yo ya no solo meteria a Valverde, sino tambien a Bale, junto a Modric y Kroos. Y en la delantera dejaria a Vinicuis en el banquillo para salir en la segunda parte, y jugaria por una vez con dos delanteros, Benzema y Jovic. Ah, y Alaba de lateral izquierdo, con Nacho de central, porque como se le ocurra poner a Marcelo, apaga y vamonos.

Si se cae, que sea tratando de ir a por el partido desde el principio, porque en el Bernabeu no se puede dar imagen de equipo amedrentado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Para ver las milfs más que nada... pero no en directo, no cuando hay furbol




Las ROCIADAS en tiempo real siempre son mejores.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (16 Feb 2022)

no os hagáis pajas mentales. Es lo que hay. El madrí ahora mismo no puede luchar con los grandes de Europa

llevo diciendo desde que se gue se fue cristiano que el madrí solo puede optar a ganar liga y copa


----------



## MC33 (16 Feb 2022)

La liga es lo único realmente viable, pero ojo que ya nos han cogido el número y los equipos saben que presionándonos arriba nos destruyen


----------



## pepitoburbujas (16 Feb 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Hombre si tienes en cuenta que ayer no se tiro ni una puta vez a la portería del psg, y que el plan de cancheloti y su hijo era no tener plan.
> 
> Sinceramente estoy acojonado por el roto que nos hará mbappe en casa.
> 
> ...



Cierto, no se tiró ni una vez. Y la sensación fue de inferioridad grande. Y las pocas veces que parecía que podíamos tener el balón me daba la sensación de que era que el psg se estaba tomando un respiro, y no les hicimos ni cosquillas. 

En casa piensa que puede poner a Marcelo desde el principio. Desde luego que nos pueden hacer un roto si están acertados, pero es algo con lo que hay que contar. Si te marcan uno, no tienes que meter 3 sino 2 goles para no quedar fuera.

Los jubilados del medio, yo al más superfluo que veo es al alemán. Pero de siempre. Es uno de los culpables del juego taca-taca de pasecitos horizontales esperando no se sabe qué. 

Lo que digo es que el partido hay que jugarlo, que no nos han metido 4-0. Luego si vuelven a demostrar que son superiores de principio a fin como lo fue el Chelsea el año pasado, pues nada, pa casa y a esperar tiempos mejores. Pero hay que darlo todo ese día.


----------



## euromelon (16 Feb 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿ tu sabes como entrenan y lo que se mueve en el vestuario?, no, pues ya esta. Siempre con el mismo tema, llega un tio de esos y dura cuatro días, el Real Madrid necesita entrenadores adecuados a como es el club y el vestuario.
> Con tu criterio el Madrid ficharía entrenador cada mes. A Zidane se le cuestionaba hasta cuando ganaba las chamipions, se nos olvida que el madrid que ganaba copas de europa no ganaba ligas en la época de di stéfano. Eso sin contar con la economía y que muchas veces hay que vender jugadores, o bien tener una deuda de 1500 millones como otros.
> Disfrutar del equipo que ya tiene entrenador.
> Con este equipo te pones a presionar todos los partidos y duras cuatro días, lo fundes.



Las champions las ganaron cristiano bale modric y ramls


----------



## Xequinfumfa (16 Feb 2022)

¿Os imagináis que al abuelo le da un ataque de entrenador y nos sale con Miguel Gutiérrez, Camavinga, Valverde y Rodrygo?

Yo tampoco.

Ya os digo yo la alineación:
Courtois, Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Marcelo, Isco, Kroos, Modric, Vinicius, Benzema, Asensio. 

Nos meten 5 en la primera parte. Lasciate ogni speranza...


----------



## el ruinas II (16 Feb 2022)

pero vamos a ver, a que copño aspiramos en europa si tenemos un entrenador tan gilipollas que pone en el campo a un mierdaseca como ausencio y deja en el banquillo a bale, a ver, aunque bale no haga nada ya ha hecho mas que el recomemierda de ausencio ausencio = ancelotti = mierda


----------



## cebollo (16 Feb 2022)

No van a ganar tres Champions seguidas y nunca tendrán tan buen palmares pero Courtois y Militao son mucho mejores que Keylor y Varane.

El partido de ayer con un portero y un central de nivel medio es de goleada escandalosa.


----------



## Sanctis (16 Feb 2022)

Tengo una pregunta.

Por que Lucas Vázquez juega en una posición defensiva? Es que no puedo entender eso.


----------



## Sanctis (16 Feb 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Cierto, no se tiró ni una vez. Y la sensación fue de inferioridad grande. Y las pocas veces que parecía que podíamos tener el balón me daba la sensación de que era que el psg se estaba tomando un respiro, y no les hicimos ni cosquillas.
> 
> En casa piensa que puede poner a Marcelo desde el principio. Desde luego que nos pueden hacer un roto si están acertados, pero es algo con lo que hay que contar. Si te marcan uno, no tienes que meter 3 sino 2 goles para no quedar fuera.
> 
> ...



Pero si no podéis ni disparar una sola vez.

Que cojones vas a ganar? 

Solo es necesario ver globalmente su equipo y el vuestro. 

No tenéis nada alante. Atrás tenéis buen portero y a Militao. Al medio al señor mayor ese croata.

Si ellos solo con Messi o con Mbappe os pueden meter tres.

No penséis que porque solo os hayan metido 1-0 cuando os podían haber metido 5 significa que vais a pasar la eliminatoria.

Lo que significa es que teniendo la misma suerte en casa os empatan, y eso significa adiós.


----------



## ccc (16 Feb 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿ tu sabes como entrenan y lo que se mueve en el vestuario?, no, pues ya esta. Siempre con el mismo tema, llega un tio de esos y dura cuatro días, el Real Madrid necesita entrenadores adecuados a como es el club y el vestuario.
> Con tu criterio el Madrid ficharía entrenador cada mes. A Zidane se le cuestionaba hasta cuando ganaba las chamipions, se nos olvida que el madrid que ganaba copas de europa no ganaba ligas en la época de di stéfano. Eso sin contar con la economía y que muchas veces hay que vender jugadores, o bien tener una deuda de 1500 millones como otros.
> Disfrutar del equipo que ya tiene entrenador.
> Con este equipo te pones a presionar todos los partidos y duras cuatro días, lo fundes.



Siento decirtelo asi, pero no tienes ni puta idea, de como las vacas sagradas mueven un vestuario y como condicionan el correcto progreso del grupo; si ademas de eso, anyadimos a la prensa, apaga y vamonos.

Es que pareces idiota, lo realizado por ZZ o Ancelotti no hubiera sido posible sin un tio como Mourinho, que es el verdadero arquitecto del madrid que se ha llevado 4 champions; llevamos ya 4 anyos de transicion, y todo para que? Invertimos el tiempo y el dinero en jugadores acabados que no dan el nivel ante los 4/5 grandes europeos; y ojo, que no estamos hablando de equipo legendarios como el madrid de ronaldo o el bcn de messi, sino de sucedaneos como el City, el Bayern,....

Mira como le ha ido al BCN, de pena, no? Pues tienes el mismo caso, pero aun mas grande, pues ahi los poderes estaban totalmente invertidos (plantilla vs presidente)

El presidente del bayern lo dejo claro con Rivery, aun cuando estaba acabado le llamaba y se quejaba de que no jugaba, y que hizo? Pues lo echo y comenzo un nuevo proyecto. Y al Bayern le fue bien, muy bien. Aposto por jovenes y miralos: Si pierden, pierden, pero dan buena imagen.

He oido que a Modric lo tienen que renovar a la baja y para ser suplente; y es lo que no entiende la gente: A estos jugadores los tienes que echar, porque siempre quieren jugar y sino ponen malas caras y hacen que el grupo no funcione: Han perdido el hambre y quieren que se les trate de manera especial.

Pues el madrid no debe esperar a nadie, por eso somos el madrid y por eso tenemos 13 champions.


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Feb 2022)

Comentario copiado de redcafe,básicamente lo mismo que pienso yo...



> Kroos has made a career out of letting Modric do 85% of the work yet raking in 45% of the plaudits



Esta bien ojear foros por ahí fuera a ver qué opina gente neutral,otro...ha impactado el equipo ayer  



> .
> Vinicius is horrific. Barely Championship level. Asensio, Vasquez, all terrible.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (16 Feb 2022)

Yo creo que Modric, Kroos y Benzema entenderían una suplencia. Yo creo que entenderían la necesaria renovación del club y el hecho de que ellos ya no son ni el presente ni el futuro del Real Madrid.

Casemiro no lo tengo tan claro. Es el más joven de los cuatro y tal vez no asumiera con naturalidad su cambio de rol. Aunque tal vez sí.

Lo que está claro es que hace falta un entrenador que apueste por el cambio de ciclo. Y que Ancelotti no va a ser nunca ese entrenador. Como tampoco lo fue Zidane.

Yo aguantaba con Carletto hasta final de temporada y me traía a Pochetino. Y metía a Camavinga y Valverde fijos en el centro del campo. El año que viene, con Mbappe y (ojalá) Haaland, se puede empezar un proyecto ilusionante. Mimbres hay, pero hay que apostar por ellos y dejarse del pollaviejismo que ha definido al Madrid hasta ahora. 

Ah, y fichar un lateral derecho y, si me apuras, un lateral izquierdo también.


----------



## El Juani (16 Feb 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Yo creo que Modric, Kroos y Benzema entenderían una suplencia. Yo creo que entenderían la necesaria renovación del club y el hecho de que ellos ya no son ni el presente ni el futuro del Real Madrid.
> 
> Casemiro no lo tengo tan claro. Es el más joven de los cuatro y tal vez no asumiera con naturalidad su cambio de rol. Aunque tal vez sí.
> 
> ...



Depende de la personalidad del jugador, qué perfil, etc. Es como han dicho arriba, si no entienden ese rol por el bien del club, pueden hacer torpedear el vestuario de una manera bestial y de eso sabemos en el Madrid y se ha cumplido en pasadas generaciones. Así que no sé, no lo veo tan claro.


----------



## El Juani (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Trol es de 2015  me lo ha Ia tragado


----------



## El Juani (17 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Trol es de 2015  me lo ha Ia tragado



 Si fuera cierto te la ibas a machacar con más ganas que las gavilanas eh


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Si fuera cierto te la ibas a machacar con más ganas que las gavilanas eh




A mí el.italkank no me desagrada la verdad, la champions que ganamos con el jugando bien, aunque tenía o mejor plantilla claro, el Madrid jugó bien.


----------



## El Juani (17 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A mí el.italkank no me desagrada la verdad, la champions que ganamos con el jugando bien, aunque tenía o mejor plantilla claro, el Madrid jugó bien.



La duda que tengo es qué marca de chicles come el joputa. Porque Boomer o Bang no creo que sea.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> La duda que tengo es qué marca de chicles come el joputa. Porque Boomer o Bang no creo que sea.



No creo que sean chicles....


----------



## El Juani (17 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No creo que sean chicles....


----------



## qbit (17 Feb 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El partido de ayer con un portero y un central de nivel medio es de goleada escandalosa.



Y con otros centrocampistas no nos ganan y la imagen global habría sido diferente, no te jode.

El equipo es el que es, con sus puntos fuertes y débiles, que nos ha permitido estar en octavos de final mientras otros eran eliminados, e ir primeros en la liga.

Y los que decís que no habéis visto al Madrid jugar mal, ¿qué edad tenéis, 15 años?


----------



## qbit (17 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Comentario copiado de redcafe,básicamente lo mismo que pienso yo...
> 
> 
> 
> Esta bien ojear foros por ahí fuera a ver qué opina gente neutral,otro...ha impactado el equipo ayer



Gente que no sabe de fútbol como la inmensa mayoría criticando la carrera de Kroos, un tipo que ha sido fijo con todos los entrenadores de clubes y selección nacional y que se ha hartado a ganar títulos merecidamente.

Es que hay que ser subnormal para que cuando toca seguir renovando el equipo hacer revisionismo histórico.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, a ganar al Alavés. La vuelta ya hablaremos de ella.



Completamente de acuerdo. A ver si ahora con la polla de pensar en una competicion que a todas luces este año no podemos ganar vmos a dejar escapar el titulo que en el que estamos con ventaja y supondria salvar con buena nota la temporada... Espero que tengan la cabeza en liga


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Feb 2022)

Casualidad de los 6 partidos que vi del PSG..solo contra el Madrid jugaron a algo..


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Comentario copiado de redcafe,básicamente lo mismo que pienso yo...
> 
> 
> 
> Esta bien ojear foros por ahí fuera a ver qué opina gente neutral,otro...ha impactado el equipo ayer



En redcafe había buenos observadores hace veinte años. Ahora ha bajado mucho el nivel y hay una enorme dosis de obliguismo autocomplaciente (ejque el United es el mehó) y guardiolismo youtubero. Además el único partido que han visto del Madrid ha sido ése.

Vinicius tiene nivel de Champions aunque probablemente no de balón de oro. A Benzema los listos de redcafe hace sólo dos meses lo elogiaban porque eso era lo que se llevaba en las redes.

Joder, yo no vi en el partido de París más que lo que ya sabíamos: una CMK moribunda, una defensa verde pero prometedora y un ataque blandito. Estas mismas palabras (viejo, blandito) las vengo usando en este hilo desde octubre. Este derrotismo y alarmismo sobrevenido me parece sólo una forma de seguirle el juego a la prensa, que ya quieren ir malmetiendo y descalificando la posible liga del Real Madrid (ha ganao la liga pero en Uropa no eh naide, uhhhh) para echarle un cable a los equipos que están jodidos de verdad; el Atleti y el FCB, sobre los que de verdad tendría que haber más atención.

A ver, Vinicius es un tipo válido. Casi con seguridad el año que viene va a haber un ataque Vini-Tortuga-Benzema. El centro del campo es pura decadencia y la defensa es, como mínimo, muy buena y puede dar fácilmente el salto a élite mundial. Hay jóvenes prometedores, como Carapinga. Hay posibilidades de incorporaciones a medio plazo como Haaland. ¿De verdad es todo tan terrible?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Feb 2022)

Si el mamadou marca en el Bernabéu si puede ser curioso como la gente reaccione a su celebración.

Recordemos que es un estadio donde se ha pitado a Zidane o CR7 por ejemplo.


----------



## xilebo (17 Feb 2022)

*El comodín de la llamada*


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 Feb 2022)

Benzema se encaró con Ancelotti: terremoto en el vestuario del Real Madrid


Karim Benzema y Carlo Ancelotti se discutieron después de la derrota del Real Madrid contra el PSG.




www.elnacional.cat


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Feb 2022)

Se confirma, mbappe ficha por el real Madrid.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Casualidad de los 6 partidos que vi del PSG..solo contra el Madrid jugaron a algo..



En los otros 5 partidos habia tanto viejuno en el centro del campo rival como contra el Madrid?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Feb 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> En los otros 5 partidos habia tanto viejuno en el centro del campo rival como contra el Madrid?



Ni corrían .eran un equipo digno de Europa league


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Benzema se encaró con Ancelotti: terremoto en el vestuario del Real Madrid
> 
> 
> Karim Benzema y Carlo Ancelotti se discutieron después de la derrota del Real Madrid contra el PSG.
> ...





> . Por su parte, el entrenador italiano no se calló y *le reprochó al delantero francés que hubiera estado tan pesado para querer jugar el partido a pesar de no estar al 100%* después de la última lesión. Y luego no hizo nada durante el partido.



Esta noticia podria ser inventada perfectamente pero es la realidad,luego en la prensa "los señalados" siempre son otros...


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Feb 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Y con otros centrocampistas no nos ganan y la imagen global habría sido diferente, no te jode.
> 
> El equipo es el que es, con sus puntos fuertes y débiles, que nos ha permitido estar en octavos de final mientras otros eran eliminados, e ir primeros en la liga.
> 
> Y los que decís que no habéis visto al Madrid jugar mal, ¿qué edad tenéis, 15 años?



Los más viejos recordamos partidos del Madrid infumables, con ciertos jugadoers que nunca se tenían que haber fichados, lo mismo que ganar champions sufriendo los 180 minutos o los 90, aun recuerdo aquel partido Rosenborg, con Ivan campo y compañia, ese gano se gano la champions, eso si que fue increible.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se confirma, mbappe ficha por el real Madrid.




Yo esperaba que lo anunciarán pronto, pero no tanto la verdad.


----------



## xilebo (17 Feb 2022)

*"Mbappé nos va a dejar"*

Desde *París* se resignan a perder al talento de *Bondy* y desde_* Le Parisien*_ desgranan el sentir de la afición y contextualizan la situación. Hay esperanza, pero remota.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *"Mbappé nos va a dejar"*
> 
> Desde *París* se resignan a perder al talento de *Bondy* y desde_* Le Parisien*_ desgranan el sentir de la afición y contextualizan la situación. Hay esperanza, pero remota.




Se ha confirmado el fichaje hace 40 minutos aproximadamente.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Feb 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Los más viejos recordamos partidos del Madrid infumables, con ciertos jugadoers que nunca se tenían que haber fichados, lo mismo que ganar champions sufriendo los 180 minutos o los 90, aun recuerdo aquel partido Rosenborg, con Ivan campo y compañia, ese gano se gano la champions, eso si que fue increible.



Anda que la final con Ivan Campo y Aitor Karanka de centrales dejando a Hierro de libre no me diras que no fue solvente....pero si, fue una temporada de lo mas circense...

Edito, no estaba hierro, era Helguera el libre, ahi es na...


----------



## Uomo82 (17 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se ha confirmado el fichaje hace 40 minutos aproximadamente.



En serio?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Feb 2022)

Uomo82 dijo:


> En serio?




Si, lo acabo de confirmar yo.


Lo siento  soy como un crio


----------



## Uomo82 (17 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, lo acabo de confirmar yo.
> 
> 
> Lo siento  soy como un crio



Con las cosas de comer no se juega jajajajajaja


----------



## cebollo (17 Feb 2022)

Lo de que Benzema y Ancelotti discutieron lo contó Season.

Yo usaría algún partido de liga para probar a jugar sin Mendy y sin Casemiro. Al Alavés o al Rayo los tendríamos que poder ganar sin ellos.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (17 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Jajayyy



Ostia, me fui a dormir ayer pensando que al final el MANDRIL marcaría un golito.

JOJOJO!

Así Carletto ya no se tendrá que preocupar por las rotaciones hasta que mueran los titulares, y a ver si asegura la liga. Al final el magery que decís vosotros nos va a dar muchas risas.

xD




Edge2 dijo:


> Daros por follados



Con 8 come-exploradores en el área y colgados de la portería y Messi y Neimar por si hay alguna faltita y tal ...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Feb 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Lo de que Benzema y Ancelotti discutieron lo contó Season.
> 
> Yo usaría algún partido de liga para probar a jugar sin Mendy y sin Casemiro. Al Alavés o al Rayo los tendríamos que poder ganar sin ellos.



En Vallecas lo ultimo que espero es que ganemos, y eso que sigo pensando que ganamos la liga...


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Feb 2022)

A mi me da cierto no se que lo que puede ser el vestuario blanco con Benzema y Mbappe convertidos en los califas. Tendran que jugar siempre juntos por decreto, y que a nadie se le ocurra decirles nada que les pueda parecer mal.


----------



## HArtS (17 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Casualidad de los 6 partidos que vi del PSG..solo contra el Madrid jugaron a algo..



El esquema del Madrid es robar balones en el mediocampo y marcar aprovechando que en España los equipos no se ordenan bien.

El problema es que los mediocampistas del PSG no pierden balones y bajan muy rápido cuando tienen que defender.


----------



## Sanctis (17 Feb 2022)

Capitán ese.... pa lo que habéis quedado.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Feb 2022)

Para mi lo tendrían que haber quitado en las prórrogas, pero que en el tiempo reglamentario si contase.

Porque vale, antes si que ganar fuera de casa era algo "raro" y hoy en día no es tan escandaloso. Pero jugar en casa sigue siendo una ventaja. Antes era 80-20 y hoy en día alomejor anda por el 65-35.

Lo que pasa que prórroga = más emoción. La que tenían los partidos con "es que está clasificado pero si marca un gol..." ¿Os acordáis del Iniestazo (Ovrebo mediante)? Habría habido prórroga.

Ahora va haber muchas eliminatorias empatadas en el 80' del 2º partido y nadie se va a arriesgar una mierda. Antes normalmente estabas dentro o fuera, pero con un gol se daba todo la vuelta, con lo que todo el mundo iba a tumba abierta y acabas taquicárdico. Ahora eso no es posible. Con un gol pasas de estar clasificado a jugarte la prórroga o de estar eliminado a optar a la prórroga, pero nunca le das 100% la vuelta.

Veremos a ver como funciona, siempre pueden volver a instaurarlo...


----------



## Sanctis (17 Feb 2022)

El Madrid no le mete un gol al psg ni en 500 minutos.


----------



## El Juani (17 Feb 2022)

El problema del Madrid pasa por el sostén en el centro del campo, como nexo de unión de la línea de atrás y la delantera. Después arriba claro que no estamos para echar cohetes, pero me preocupa mucho más esa zona media.


----------



## Sanctis (18 Feb 2022)

Si lo decía más por su falta de gol que por halagar a la defensa parisina.

No obstante la dificultad no empieza ni acaba en Kimpembe. Es el conjunto de los once. Están muy por encima del Real Madrid, y eso es lo que impide que apenas los madridistas puedan acercarse al arco contrario.


----------



## xilebo (18 Feb 2022)

Tema Mbappe en español y frances


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Feb 2022)

2 informaciones de Mbappe y Haaland:



Mercado de fichajes, en directo: noticias y última hora de hoy, 18 de febrero
*Sport: el Madrid cierra un acuerdo con el padre de Haaland*​*En medio del huracán provocado por Mbappé, su exhibición ante el Madrid y los intentos desesperados del PSG por retenerlo... aparece Haaland. *Según informa 'Sport', *el conjunto blanco habría alcanzado un acuerdo con Alfie Haaland, padre del delantero, y Rafaela Pimienta, abogada de Mino Raiola y mano derecha del italiano en estos momentos donde su salud flaquea.* El contacto tuvo lugar en Mónaco, en una cumbre que, en principio, serviría para acercar posturar respecto a Aurelien Tchouaméni, pivote que está en el radar madridista de cara al futuro.
El trato se trata de *"acuerdo preferencial con los representantes de Erling Haaland para su fichaje. Un paso decisivo que pone en ventaja al club madridista sobre el resto de equipos* que pujan por el noruego, entre los que se encuentra el Barcelona", recoge el citado medio. Añaden que "la reunión se gestó después de los contactos para sondear el fichaje (...) de Thouaméni", como decíamos anteriormente. Ahora, explican, la pelota está en el tejado de Haaland: *"Si decide abandonar el Borussia el verano que viene, el Real Madrid estará obligado a ficharlo sin esperar el año que le habría pedido de prórroga"*.
Lo siguiente, si el ariete toma la decisión de hacer las maletas y abandonar el Signal Iduna Park, sería alcanzar un acuerdo con el conjunto _borusser_. 'Sport' indica que *el precio de salida, comisiones aparte, sería de 75 millones de euros. Cantidad que el Madrid, por su parte, trataría de limar incluyendo en la operación a Luka Jovic*, un delantero que demostró en el Eintracht que, en forma, puede ser un terror para los rivales en la Bundesliga.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Feb 2022)

Si se fichase a Haaland, que harian con Benzema? Benzema tiene un año mas de contrato y Mbappe es su coleguita. Dudo que Benzema aceptase un rol de suplente, aunque quien sabe.


----------



## El Juani (18 Feb 2022)

Con la prensa de por medio como para fiarse de ellos. Lo cierto es que estamos en una época donde con los problemas que tienen los medios de prensa, con publicidad, el auge de otras plataformas de comunicación y la necesidad de generar visitas y expectación, como para fiarse de determinados medios, más el Sport. 

Aún así, movimientos se están haciendo en las sombras, eso está claro.



Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Si se fichase a Haaland, que harian con Benzema? Benzema tiene un año mas de contrato y Mbappe es su coleguita. Dudo que Benzema aceptase un rol de suplente, aunque quien sabe.



Tampoco lo veo, si Mbappé finalmente viene. Otro asunto es que recale Halland y no la tortuga; ahí creo que Benzema tendría sitio.


----------



## El Juani (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Feb 2022)

Se desata la trama de corrupción:


----------



## Edu.R (18 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Con la prensa de por medio como para fiarse de ellos. Lo cierto es que estamos en una época donde con los problemas que tienen los medios de prensa, con publicidad, el auge de otras plataformas de comunicación y la necesidad de generar visitas y expectación, como para fiarse de determinados medios, más el Sport.
> 
> Aún así, movimientos se están haciendo en las sombras, eso está claro.
> 
> ...



En los mundos de Yupi fantasia total, fichar a Mbappé este año y Haaland para la 23/24. En vez de traerte dos cracks de golpe, dosificas, das otro año a Benzemá y tal... y tambien reflexionas sobre que hacer con el centro del campo. 

Porque no tenemos gol, pero el trio lalala aunque mantiene cierto nivel no va a ser asi siempre y sin medio del campo no hay mucho que hacer. Si, Valverde vale, Camavinga podría acabar cuajando y oh sorpresa, no hay nadie más. Lo que duren Kroos y Casemiro (Modric una temporada).


----------



## el ruinas II (18 Feb 2022)

con mbappe el otro dia el psg nos hubiera metido un baño exactamente igual, traer a un crack en la delantera cuando no tienes centro del campo no vale para nada. Lo urgente es traer un recambio para modric


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (18 Feb 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Si se fichase a Haaland, que harian con Benzema? Benzema tiene un año mas de contrato y Mbappe es su coleguita. Dudo que Benzema aceptase un rol de suplente, aunque quien sabe.



Jugarian los 3, con Mbappe tirado a la izquierda y Haaland de 9 puro si al final el amego juega donde le sale de la polla menos en el área como haría un verdadero delantero centro. Así que Benzema puede empezar partiendo de la derecha o jugando detrás de los otros dos.

Ya sabemos todos que Benzema es un 9'5 o un 10ncon alma de 9 que diría el soplapollas de Valdano.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (18 Feb 2022)

Esa banda derecha le tocará a Valverde cubriría desde el centro del campo y un esfuerzo extra para Casemiro.

El damnificado será Vini Jr.


----------



## El Juani (18 Feb 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Jugarian los 3, con Mbappe tirado a la izquierda y Haaland de 9 puro si al final el amego juega donde le sale de la polla menos en el área como haría un verdadero delantero centro. Así que Benzema puede empezar partiendo de la derecha o jugando detrás de los otros dos.
> 
> Ya sabemos todos que Benzema es un 9'5 o un 10ncon alma de 9 que diría el soplapollas de Valdano.



Me imagino que trayendo a Mbappé la cosa sería jugar con Benzema, Mbappé y Vini. Otro asunto sería que recalara también Haaland, donde me parece a mi que el protagonismo de Benzema perdería peso... pero vaya bendito problema.



Edu.R dijo:


> En los mundos de Yupi fantasia total, fichar a Mbappé este año y Haaland para la 23/24. En vez de traerte dos cracks de golpe, dosificas, das otro año a Benzemá y tal... y tambien reflexionas sobre que hacer con el centro del campo.
> 
> Porque no tenemos gol, pero el trio lalala aunque mantiene cierto nivel no va a ser asi siempre y sin medio del campo no hay mucho que hacer. Si, Valverde vale, Camavinga podría acabar cuajando y oh sorpresa, no hay nadie más. Lo que duren Kroos y Casemiro (Modric una temporada).



El centro del campo necesita refuerzos, sin contar alguna incorporación en los laterales.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (18 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Me imagino que trayendo a Mbappé la cosa sería jugar con Benzema, Mbappé y Vini. Otro asunto sería que recalara también Haaland, donde me parece a mi que el protagonismo de Benzema perdería peso... pero vaya bendito problema.



Sip. Vamos es evidente que Haaland Bezema y Mbappe jugarán de una manera u otra .

Como digo.el.problema ea para Vini que en teoría le.quitara la banda izquierda mbappe y será suplente si además viene el vikingo


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (18 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> El problema del Madrid pasa por el sostén en el centro del campo, como nexo de unión de la línea de atrás y la delantera. Después arriba claro que no estamos para echar cohetes, pero me preocupa mucho más esa zona media.



El Madrid no se puede permitir salir con linea de tres sin poder contar con Casemiro.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (18 Feb 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Sip. Vamos es evidente que Haaland Bezema y Mbappe jugarán de una manera u otra .
> 
> Como digo.el.problema ea para Vini que en teoría le.quitara la banda izquierda mbappe y será suplente si además viene el vikingo



Yo ficharia a Haaland, y le diria a Mbappe que renueve un par de añitos mas con el PSG para despues sustituir a Benzema.


----------



## El Juani (18 Feb 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> El Madrid no se puede permitir salir con linea de tres sin poder contar con Casemiro.



Casemiro esta temporada está para echarlo en los leones. Siempre ha sido un jugador que le ha costado errores la pretemporada y entrar en condiciones en los inicios de la temp, pero lo de este año roza el ridículo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (18 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Casemiro esta temporada está para echarlo en los leones. Siempre ha sido un jugador que le ha costado errores la pretemporada y entrar en condiciones en los inicios de la temp, pero lo de este año roza el ridículo.



No tiene recambio, aun sin estar bien, no hay nadie que se le acerque jugando en esa posicion.


----------



## El Juani (18 Feb 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> No tiene recambio, aun sin estar bien, no hay nadie que se le acerque jugando en esa posicion.



Por eso digo que el centro del campo es lo que más me preocupa. Estamos enfatizando con el tema Mbappé, Haaland, etc, pero la zona media? Y después el Madrid necesita puestos en los laterales eh.

Otra cosa que también me tiene con la mosca detrás de la oreja es Haaland con lo de las lesiones.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Feb 2022)

Me parece una locura traer a mbappe y haaland si eso impide traer un centrocampista top.

Mbappe ya está calculado y pagado.

Yo pediría 500 millones a caja Madrid.


160 para todo el rollo de haaland.

70 Pogba.

70 mamadou lateral del Sevilla.

120 Bruno Fernándes.

100 marquinhos.


Renovación de bale por 3 millones al año para que solo juegue eliminatorias y finales.

Ventas:

Ausencio 40 millones.

Vinicius 100 millones.

WC mamadas a quien se lo lleve.


Obesos fuera, obeso belga, obeso malagueño y obeso brasileño.

Mariano a la puta grada.


Jovic si sacamos 20 millones está bien.


Ingresamos 160 más fichas que dejan libres los sebosos, total 200 millones, pagamos préstamo y solo nos quedan 300 millones de préstamo que ya eso lo paguen los ciudadanos con impuestos públicos o se recalifique alguna mierda que haya por algún sitio como por ejemplo la casa de butragueño.


Presupuestos @Obiwanchernobil 
Si queréis que os haga la declaración de la renta MP.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (18 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Por eso digo que el centro del campo es lo que más me preocupa. Estamos enfatizando con el tema Mbappé, Haaland, etc, pero la zona media? Y después el Madrid necesita puestos en los laterales eh.
> 
> Otra cosa que también me tiene con la mosca detrás de la oreja es Haaland con lo de las lesiones.



Quien pudiera traerse a Kante. Y en cuanto a Haaland, para mi seguiria siendo un fichaje prioritario. Es el delantero centro tanque que lleva necesitando el Madrid desde hace mas de una decada.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (18 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me parece una locura traer a mbappe y haaland si eso impide traer un centrocampista top.
> 
> Mbappe ya está calculado y pagado.
> 
> ...



Vinicius solo si se quisiese ir el , y desde luego por mas de 100.


----------



## El Juani (18 Feb 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Quien pudiera traerse a Cante. Y en cuanto a Haaland, para mi seguiria siendo un fichaje prioritario. Es el delantero centro tanque que lleva necesitando el Madrid desde hace mas de una decada.



Kanté complicado...

En la agenda blanca se encuentra un jugador que juega en la media que tiene muy buena pinta, con proyección









Aurélien Tchouameni - Perfil del jugador 22/23


Aurélien Tchouameni, 22, Francia ➤ Real Madrid CF, desde 2022 ➤ Pivote ➤ Valor de mercado: 80,00 mill. € ➤ * 27/01/2000 en Rouen, Francia.




www.transfermarkt.es





*Aurélien Tchouaméni*


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (18 Feb 2022)

Por cierto, lo digo ya, si se gana la liga, Ancelotti se merece continuar pase lo que pase en la vuelta contra el PSG.


----------



## petro6 (18 Feb 2022)

Es una gozada, nosotros hablando de un futurible tridente de fábula y los culerdos alabando a de Troonk, el Ferrán ese y cualquier otro escombro que traigan el año que viene..jajajaja


----------



## Edu.R (18 Feb 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Por cierto, lo digo ya, si se gana la liga, Ancelotti se merece continuar pase lo que pase en la vuelta contra el PSG.



Salvo que te ganen 0-4 en el Bernabeu, con la Liga y la Supercopa a Ancelotti no le cambian. No digo que vaya a estar 4 años, pero precisamente el perfil de técnico en esta "transición" es el de gestor. Necesitas que vaya todo muy suave.

Y honestamente, no hay plantilla para nada más. Como muchísimo la Copa, pero no es algo que motive demasiado a la afición. Con Liga, Supercopa y Champions digna, te llevas un notable alto.


----------



## petro6 (18 Feb 2022)

Po zí, hay plantilla para Liga y Copa y ya está. Se podrá aspirar a todo en un par de años.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Kanté complicado...
> 
> En la agenda blanca se encuentra un jugador que juega en la media que tiene muy buena pinta, con proyección
> 
> ...



hm... lo veo poco negroc, encajará?


----------



## El Juani (18 Feb 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> hm... lo veo poco negroc, encajará?



Es un Mamadou de pura cepa. El futuro.


----------



## El Juani (18 Feb 2022)

Lo de la información del Sport sobre Haaland y el Madrid parece que también está fundamentado en una información aparecida hace unos días en Bild, Alemania.


----------



## 2B-san (18 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me parece una locura traer a mbappe y haaland si eso impide traer un centrocampista top.
> 
> Mbappe ya está calculado y pagado.
> 
> ...



brutal la campaña del fifa que te estas montando, echale un ojo a Noah Mbamba del Brujas, en 4 añitos TOP MUNDIAL.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (18 Feb 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> 2 informaciones de Mbappe y Haaland:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Feb 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Jugarian los 3, con Mbappe tirado a la izquierda y Haaland de 9 puro si al final el amego juega donde le sale de la polla menos en el área como haría un verdadero delantero centro. Así que Benzema puede empezar partiendo de la derecha o jugando detrás de los otros dos.
> 
> Ya sabemos todos que Benzema es un 9'5 o un 10ncon alma de 9 que diría el soplapollas de Valdano.



También es cierto que sería como volver al sistema con Ronaldo, CR burro de delantero centro y Benzema de "falso 9" que imagino que se referían a que no marcaba ni a portería vacía. Hazlo flopper.


----------



## pepetemete (18 Feb 2022)

Hace falta ilusión amegos... seguridad en las calles, prosperidad , sentimiento de unidad... todos esos factores son los que hacen que los jugadores quieran venir , que se sientan atraidos y sobre todo que se sientan a gusto.
Eso fue lo que hizo grandes a los equipos españoles en la década pasada e incluso antes, que había felicidad en el ambiente, ilusión y una cierta unidad.

Ahora no hay una puta mierda, y eso se nota en el ambiente.

El PSG es una muestra de lo que es el fútbol actual, un equipo artificial donde los jugadores solo están por el dinero, y solo por eso.
Aunque suene a chorrada, los verdaderos valores son los que mueven al final este mundo de mierda, aunque haya quien se aproveche de ellos, o ridiculice a quienes los demuestren (en ocasiones yo lo hago)...pero es lo único sincero y original, y por lo que merece la pena seguir en este planeta podrido.

Aunque no venga Mbappé, con Halland y un par de cracks, y con el Madrid unido en piña, les sobra para ganar muchas cosas.


----------



## El Juani (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Feb 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Vinicius solo si se quisiese ir el , y desde luego por mas de 100.




Nada nada a tomar por culo 100 millones y a otro lado a hacer bicicletas al alavés.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Lo de la información del Sport sobre Haaland y el Madrid parece que también está fundamentado en una información aparecida hace unos días en Bild, Alemania.



Lo mismo te pensabas que en scort o mundo vomitivo hacían periodismo de investigación


----------



## El Juani (18 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo mismo te pensabas que en scort o mundo vomitivo hacían periodismo de investigación



Porque tengo mi culito muy sensible, si no utilizaba el papel de periódico ese para limpiarme el ojal. Pero me sorprendí cuando vi que daban por bueno una operación en favor del Real Madrid. Pensé que lo que quería era desestabilizar y hacer ver que el Madrid se movía por el valhalla antes que por el Donatello.

Después vi el Bild y claro... todo cobraba sentido.


----------



## euromelon (18 Feb 2022)

Mañana estare en el Bernabéu .cerca de tito floren


----------



## El Juani (18 Feb 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Mañana estare en el Bernabéu .cerca de tito floren


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>




Sinceramente porque necesitan un centrocampista sí o sí, si no daba por posible que esté cabron junte al mamadou y al noruego.
Pero el centro del campo es más importante o urgente.
Por el precio del noruego te traes un centrocampista y un lateral.


----------



## El Juani (18 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sinceramente porque necesitan un centrocampista sí o sí, si no daba por posible que esté cabron junte al mamadou y al noruego.
> Pero el centro del campo es más importante o urgente.
> Por el precio del noruego te traes un centrocampista y un lateral.



Cualquiera sabe lo que está pasando ahora mismo por esa cabeza de genio.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sinceramente porque necesitan un centrocampista sí o sí, si no daba por posible que esté cabron junte al mamadou y al noruego.
> Pero el centro del campo es más importante o urgente.
> Por el precio del noruego te traes un centrocampista y un lateral.



Yo no lo descarto. Lleva tiempo ahorrando y este verano libera un pastón en sueldos. Frappé, Jalan y el Chumino del Mónaco.


----------



## Roedr (18 Feb 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> con mbappe el otro dia el psg nos hubiera metido un baño exactamente igual, traer a un crack en la delantera cuando no tienes centro del campo no vale para nada. Lo urgente es traer un recambio para modric



Opino igual, si el partido lo hacemos nosotros con Bappe y el PSG con Vini el resultado habría sido el mismo. 

Mierda de Carletto, ha tenido toda la temporada para incorporar los pulmones de Valverde al equipo y estamos igual que en su primera etapa.


----------



## Chispeante (19 Feb 2022)

Como no estoy en los entrenamientos de Valdebebas , ni en el vestuario ni tengo el título de entrenador, hablo con mi bolsa de pipas en la mano y mientras escucho El Chiringuito de fondo. La plantilla es la que es y el entrenador también. Hasta donde yo sé, un buen entrenador es que saca el mayor rendimiento posible con los jugadores disponibles. Ancelotti, por títulos, y según el tramo de la temporada, por juego, es uno de los más grandes del siglo XXI. Para mí está claro. Lo que no tengo tan claro es si su gestión de la plantilla, que ES LA QUE ES, ha sido la mejor posible. Los recursos de los que disponía no eran ilimitados ni excelsos, pero quizá podían haber tenido más recorrido. 

Si miras las alineaciones más repetidas, salvo la incorporación de Alaba, que no estaba el año pasado, se llevan muy poco con las que hacía Zidane, al que se acusaba de inmovilista y de ser una rémora para la renovación del equipo. Habría que ver lo que jugaba Vinicius si Bale o Hazard hubieran estado en plena forma o incluso Militao si Ramos renueva y no se lesiona. Me cuesta creer que entre Valverde, Camavinga, Ceballos y Blanco, que siempre ha cumplido, no hayan dado de si para ir dando descanso, de uno en uno, no digo los tres a la vez, a nuestro legendario trío del centro del campo. Y me cuesta creer que nunca hemos tenido un partido lo suficientemente fácil y resulto, como para adelantar los cambios y no quemar a los titulares más sensibles durante 80 minutos en lugar de 60. 

La Copa de Europa está fuera de nuestra alcance se gestione la plantilla como se gestione, pero la Liga, con el Sevilla a cuatro puntos, lo mismo se nos complica y nos llevamos un sofocón que se puede evitar. Todo se puede y se debe mejorar, y seguramente hay más nombres que calidad pero si a un entrenador le dices que con Jovic, Mariano, Bale, Hazard, Rodrigo, Asensio, Ceballos, Camavinga, Valverde, Nacho, Miguel Gutiérrez, incluso Lucas Vázquez, y ya puestos, Isco y Marcelo para la Copa, no tiene banquillo y hay que reventar a los titulares hasta el último minuto, pues hombre...Yo no haría un equipo titular de garantías con los citados, pero a lo mejor otro entrenador los hubiera sacado más provecho. Grande Carlo, uno di noi, la plantilla no da para más y todo eso, pero habrá que buscar soluciones, que con 22 figuras ya sabemos que todo es más fácil.


----------



## Policía Pérez (19 Feb 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> El Madrid no se puede permitir salir con linea de tres sin poder contar con Casemiro.



Es al reves, Casemiro es lo que le permite al Madrid no tener que rebajarse a los tres centrales

La defensa son dos fases, o presión (normalmente alta cuando el rival saca de fondo) o bloque medio/bajo

Media Europa y parte de la otra mitad juegan con 3 centrales porque eso les permite presionar con los laterales altos y tener 1 más en defensa siempre, que es lo que se busca, la superioridad numerica atras

El madrid esto se lo puede ahorrar porque tiene a casemiro, que cuando el madrid presiona alto se mete entre los centrales y es otro central mas, ademas es muy bueno

Luego en el bloque medio/bajo Casemiro puede hacer lo que le venga mejor al equipo y el Madrid se ahorra un central, por ejemplo Casemiro puede barrer entre lineas si el equipo defiende en un 4-1-4-1, puede perseguir a la estrella rival por todo el campo para anularle como hace con Messi, puede caer en ayuda a los laterales si el rival intenta el 2 pa 1

Casemiro es un genio tacticamente, la gente le compara con Kante y jugadores defensivos de ese palo, pero que no tienen nada que ver con el, por ejempl Kante puede presionar por todo el campo, pero ni puede ser central ni puede ser pivote defensivo solo, es medio jugador al lado de Case.

Y la prensa, que no tiene ni puta idea de futbol, siempre dice que es su peor temporada y luego pasa esto


----------



## Cuqui (19 Feb 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> 2 informaciones de Mbappe y Haaland:



Creo que llevan dos temporadas colando lo de la casa de Mbappe en Madrid. Es hasta vergonzoso que vuelvan a contar la misma milonga de nuevo.

Si la ultima oferta que dicen que ha presentado el Psg es cierta, veo muy poco factible que la tortuga venga a España. Por mucho que los ingresos publicitarios en el Real Madrid fueran a ser muy superiores, la diferencia de sueldo es abismal.
No queda otra baza que nuestra devaluada liga, que sigue estando a años luz de la ligue1. El Psg tirando de talonario podra conseguir varias champions en los proximos diez años, pero su cache jugando en esa liga es una remora incurable. Puede que la Liga no sea gran cosa ahora mismo, pero ver la francesa es de tener exceso de tiempo libre.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Feb 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Creo que llevan dos temporadas colando lo de la casa de Mbappe en Madrid. Es hasta vergonzoso que vuelvan a contar la misma milonga de nuevo.
> 
> Si la ultima oferta que dicen que ha presentado el Psg es cierta, veo muy poco factible que la tortuga venga a España. Por mucho que los ingresos publicitarios en el Real Madrid fueran a ser muy superiores, la diferencia de sueldo es abismal.
> No queda otra baza que nuestra devaluada liga, que sigue estando a años luz de la ligue1. El Psg tirando de talonario podra conseguir varias champions en los proximos diez años, pero su cache jugando en esa liga es una remora incurable. Puede que la Liga no sea gran cosa ahora mismo, pero ver la francesa es de tener exceso de tiempo libre.




Que te creas que el Madrid no iguala la oferta económica del psg con la prima, está todo pensado, si vale 200 millones su fichaje se lo va a meter como sueldo.
Va a cobrar lo mismo que en el PSG la diferencia es como se paga su sueldo.

La otra diferencia viene marcada por la publicidad.

Real Madrid 110 millones de seguidores IG en su peor momento.

PSG 60 millones seguidores IG en su mejor momento.


El fútbol no es el deporte más seguido de Francia.

Un jugador como es el, si de verdad quiere trascender se marcha a un club clásico de Europa, pasar su mejor etapa deportiva en una liga que nadie ve contra equipos de fulanos no parece lo más ideal, mira a Neymar...


Se va a marchar, y si no es al Madrid será a un grande de Inglaterra, pero se marcha seguro, el zumbado de Florencio no va a hacer el paripe de ofrecer 200 millones en verano si no lo tiene cerrado.


----------



## cebollo (19 Feb 2022)

Tengo malas noticias. El único partido de esta temporada en el que jugamos sin Casemiro y Mendy fue contra el Español en Cornella. Jugamos muy mal y perdimos.

Salimos con defensa de cuatro con Alaba de lateral izquierdo, Militao y Nacho de centrales y creo que Lucas por la derecha. Kroos y Modric de doble pivote, con Valverde y Camavinga por las bandas y Vinicous y Benzema de delanteros. Suena a 4-4-2 razonable pero salió muy mal. 

Si Ancelotti no quiere repetir eso solo se me ocurre jugar con tres centrales (Militao, Alaba, Nacho), Valverde podría ser el carrilero derecho (todos estamos hartos de Carvajal-Lucas). Doble pivote Camavinga-Kroos, con Modric o Hazard por delante como enlace y delantera Vinicius y Benzema.

El problema es el carril izquierdo, no parece factible recuperar a M. Gutiérrez tras 3 meses en el Castilla y sacar a Marcelo... Dios mío sacar a Marcelo. Carvajal alguna vez ha jugado por la izquierda a pierna cambiada y no lo ha hecho mal.

En fin, que lo veo muy chungo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Feb 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Tengo malas noticias. El único partido de esta temporada en el que jugamos sin Casemiro y Mendy fue contra el Español en Cornella. Jugamos muy mal y perdimos.
> 
> Salimos con defensa de cuatro con Alaba de lateral izquierdo, Militao y Nacho de centrales y creo que Lucas por la derecha. Kroos y Modric de doble pivote, con Valverde y Camavinga por las bandas y Vinicous y Benzema de delanteros. Suena a 4-4-2 razonable pero salió muy mal.
> 
> ...




Acabonde leer que as escrito como factible que el seboso belga sea titular?

La clave está en la banda derecha, si metes bale, el mamadou del psg no puede irse al ataque tan alegremente y va a tener que defender.

Camavinga o Valverde para acompañar a kroos y Modric como centro defensivo.


----------



## Lake (19 Feb 2022)

Un elemento crítico para el desenlace de la eliminatoria que no he visto reflejado en este hilo donde se comentan los rumores y chascarrillos entre bambalinas es el posible factor "CLAUSULA SECRETA " en el fichaje de mamadou Mbappe , según el cual pudiera haberse resuelto añadido a la lluvia de milloncejos un desenlace favorable en la eliminatoria a favor del PSG ;

el principal indicio que me lleva a pensar así es la sospechosa actuación de Dani Carvajal al producir un penalti estúpido que podría haber desequilibrado la eliminatoria abriendo por fin la lata defensiva del Madrid , aunque entre el inútil del Messi y el superCortes se encargaran de fallarlo .

Pero por supuesto no son más que conjeturas , claro.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Feb 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Tengo malas noticias. El único partido de esta temporada en el que jugamos sin Casemiro y Mendy fue contra el Español en Cornella. Jugamos muy mal y perdimos.
> 
> Salimos con defensa de cuatro con Alaba de lateral izquierdo, Militao y Nacho de centrales y creo que Lucas por la derecha. Kroos y Modric de doble pivote, con Valverde y Camavinga por las bandas y Vinicous y Benzema de delanteros. Suena a 4-4-2 razonable pero salió muy mal.
> 
> ...



Mbappé atacando una defensa con carrileros y un lateral reconvertido da bastante miedo.


----------



## Cuqui (19 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que te creas que el Madrid no iguala la oferta económica del psg con la prima, está todo pensado, si vale 200 millones su fichaje se lo va a meter como sueldo.
> Va a cobrar lo mismo que en el PSG la diferencia es como se paga su sueldo.
> 
> La otra diferencia viene marcada por la publicidad.
> ...



Ojala la tortuga se quede en Paris y nos traigamos a Haaland y a Kimmich.

Se que eres NEGRO.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Feb 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Ojala la tortuga se quede en Paris y nos traigamos a Haaland y a Kimmich.
> 
> Se que eres NEGRO.



No, negro no soy, soy pajillero, pero negro no.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## xilebo (19 Feb 2022)

*Otro problema para Ancelotti*

El partido de *París* generó muchas dudas en el flanco diestro del *Madrid*, tanto en el lateral (*Carvajal* o *Lucas*), como en el extremo, donde hay 'overbooking' sin acierto.


----------



## euromelon (19 Feb 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Mañana estare en el Bernabéu .cerca de tito floren



Bah ausensio paso
Me voy de putes

Shalom


----------



## euromelon (19 Feb 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Mañana estare en el Bernabéu .cerca de tito floren



Bah ausensio paso
Me voy de putes

Shalom


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Feb 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Es al reves, Casemiro es lo que le permite al Madrid no tener que rebajarse a los tres centrales
> 
> La defensa son dos fases, o presión (normalmente alta cuando el rival saca de fondo) o bloque medio/bajo
> 
> ...



Yo me referia a linea de tres en el medio campo, no a jugar con tres centrales o dejar de hacerlo. Sin Casemiro, hay que jugar con cuatro en el medio porque precisamente no hay nadie mas en el equipo que pueda sustituirle de manera eficaz.

En cuanto a lo de Kante, yo tampoco pienso que sea mejor que Casemiro, pero si pudiera fichar a alguien para jugar de medio centro defensivo, ficharia a Kante, porque aunque no tenga la versatilidad de Casemiro, si tiene tanto o mas recorrido que el. Casemiro cuando esta bien, es el mejor pivote defensivo del mundo, pero en cuanto le empieza a fallar la gasolina, el equipo no nota muchisimo, y no puede optar por dosificarse como hace Modric. Pero si en algo destaca precisamente Kante, es por ser incansable, se puede tirar todo el partido corriendo porque siendo menos potente que Casemiro, en cambio tiene mas fondo fisico.

Otro caso parecido era el de Makelele, una mezcla entre Casemiro y Kante, y su marcha, dejo al Madrid mermado durante años e impidio que el Madrid de los galacticos marcara una epoca en el futbol europeo.

Por otra parte, a mi Casemiro no me convence jugando de central, otra cosa seria efectivamente haciendo de libero, pero para eso seria conveniente poder contar con un solo punta en ataque. Es decir, si planteas un 4-1-4-1, o un 4-2-3-1, necesitas un 9 puro, y Benzema no lo es. Ni Mbappe tampoco lo es. Para eso seria ideal el fichaje de Haaland.

En el futbol actual, poder contar con un nueve o hacerlo con un falso nueve, condiciona cualquier clase de sistema tactico tanto en defensa como en ataque.

Yo creo que Casemiro y Kante podrian incluso jugar juntos, formando un doble pivote y dejar totalmente liberado a Modric jugando mas adelantado, o tambien a Kroos, que yo pienso que rendiria mas y mejor en un 4-2-3-1 que jugando en linea de tres.

No me gusta el 4-3-3, es un sistema tactico que puso de moda Cruyff, y que vuelve a estarlo tambien ahora, pero yo nunca he creido que sea un sistema que le vaya bien al Madrid, ni siquiera cuando jugaba la BBC.

En resumidas cuentas, pienso que con un nueve puro, Haaland, Vlahovic, incluso Dzeko, el Madrid seria mas poderoso en ataque, y mas seguro tambien en defensa.

Pero bueno, quizas ya es irse un poco del tema. Aunque de todos modos, dejo ahi la cuestion, ¿seria un equipo mas solido y compacto el Madrid con Mbappe o con Haaland?


----------



## Chispeante (19 Feb 2022)

Por enredar un poco y ser ventajista, pongo sobre la mes dos nombres: Odriozola y Borja Mayoral. El primero se está saliendo en la Fiorentina. El segundo se cascó 18 goles en la Roma y lleva 3 con el Getafe en 5 partidos. ¿Mejor Mayoral en el banquillo que Jovic y Mariano? ¿Para poner a Lucas Vázquez o defenestrar a Gutiérrez no sería mejor haberse quedado con Odriozola?.

Son españoles y eso también nos ayudaría a dar diversidad, que dirían en la Rusia de Putin.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (19 Feb 2022)

Lake dijo:


> Un elemento crítico para el desenlace de la eliminatoria que no he visto reflejado en este hilo donde se comentan los rumores y chascarrillos entre bambalinas es el posible factor "CLAUSULA SECRETA " en el fichaje de mamadou Mbappe , según el cual pudiera haberse resuelto añadido a la lluvia de milloncejos un desenlace favorable en la eliminatoria a favor del PSG ;
> 
> el principal indicio que me lleva a pensar así es la sospechosa actuación de Dani Carvajal al producir un penalti estúpido que podría haber desequilibrado la eliminatoria abriendo por fin la lata defensiva del Madrid , aunque entre el inútil del Messi y el superCortes se encargaran de fallarlo .
> 
> Pero por supuesto no son más que conjeturas , claro.



Carvajal es un mono con dos pistolas. Hace un penalty absurdo porque está en su naturaleza, como contra la Juve el día que se nos jodió el 5 de 5 y no lo sabíamos.


----------



## xilebo (19 Feb 2022)

Once del Real Madrid: *Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Valverde, Casemiro, Modric; Asensio, Benzema y Vinicius.*


----------



## Woden (19 Feb 2022)

No sé por qué insiste con el mierda de Asensio.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (19 Feb 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Por enredar un poco y ser ventajista, pongo sobre la mes dos nombres: Odriozola y Borja Mayoral. El primero se está saliendo en la Fiorentina. El segundo se cascó 18 goles en la Roma y lleva 3 con el Getafe en 5 partidos. ¿Mejor Mayoral en el banquillo que Jovic y Mariano? ¿Para poner a Lucas Vázquez o defenestrar a Gutiérrez no sería mejor haberse quedado con Odriozola?.
> 
> Sin españoles y eso también noa ayudaría a dar diversidad, qie dirían en la Rusia de Putin.



Mayoral es un pedazo de delantero. El año pasado se reían de mi porque decían que Jovic y Mariano eran mejores, o habían visto un balón de lejos no sé qué. Que iba a ser el tonto que pedía a Mayoral, decían... Al que se ponía más pesado con eso le da ahora la misma vergüenza pasarse por aquí que al que comparaba a Haaland con Jonathan Soriano y Alphonso Alves.

Este año no lo empezó bien en la Roma porque claro, siendo un equipo prácticamente perfecto, Mourinho solo podía mejorarlo gastándose 100 millones en delanteros centros. Pero en el Getafe lo está haciendo de puta madre.


----------



## cebollo (19 Feb 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Carvajal es un mono con dos pistolas. Hace un penalty absurdo porque está en su naturaleza, como contra la Juve el día que se nos jodió el 5 de 5 y no lo sabíamos.



También hizo un penalty evitable contra el City en 2020.

Durante años pensé que por calidad individual era excesivo que Salgado hubiera ganado 2 Champions siendo titular pero Carvajal ha ganado 4. Es otra dimensión.


----------



## _Suso_ (19 Feb 2022)

Los mismos once de siempre, menos uno, Modric va a acabar con andador al final de temporada


----------



## xilebo (19 Feb 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Los mismos once de siempre, menos uno, Modric va a acabar con andador al final de temporada



Es que es muy cabezon, desde octubre lo esta quemando. No rota nada y hay que remontar al psg  que es el alaves, mete a hazard, isco, camavinga, ceballos, que estan frescos


----------



## Roedr (19 Feb 2022)

Woden dijo:


> No sé por qué insiste con el mierda de Asensio.



el que menos me gustó contra el PSG


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Feb 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Por enredar un poco y ser ventajista, pongo sobre la mes dos nombres: Odriozola y Borja Mayoral. El primero se está saliendo en la Fiorentina. El segundo se cascó 18 goles en la Roma y lleva 3 con el Getafe en 5 partidos. ¿Mejor Mayoral en el banquillo que Jovic y Mariano? ¿Para poner a Lucas Vázquez o defenestrar a Gutiérrez no sería mejor haberse quedado con Odriozola?.
> 
> Sin españoles y eso también noa ayudaría a dar diversidad, qie dirían en la Rusia de Putin.



A Odri le falta saber defender, pero bueno, como suplente puede valer. Y Mayoral para mí sí es mejor que Jovic, pero jugaría lo mismo que él.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Once del Real Madrid: *Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Valverde, Casemiro, Modric; Asensio, Benzema y Vinicius.*



Equipo de gala. Ahora mismo esto es lo que hay.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Feb 2022)

Joder hay que ser muy madridista para ver un Madrid / alavés...
No se yo si llego a tiempo.


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Feb 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> También hizo un penalty evitable contra el City en 2020.
> 
> Durante años pensé que por calidad individual era excesivo que Salgado hubiera ganado 2 Champions siendo titular pero Carvajal ha ganado 4. Es otra dimensión.



A Malulo me lo respetáis







Il Due, uno di noi

El mejor 2 de la historia blanca. Tras Don Miguel Porlan "Chendo", por supuesto.


----------



## Edge2 (19 Feb 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> A Malulo me lo respetáis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un amigo mio jugaba con él al mus... Hace 20 años...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Feb 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> A Malulo me lo respetáis
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Menuda tela el busca trufas...aunque peor era el panucci aquel, pero el premio para el geremi, dantesco.


----------



## IVNP71 (19 Feb 2022)

Bueno, antes de este partido que en mi opinión es un partido trampa con el segundo de la cola Alavés no me fío ni un pelo y viendo más los últimos partidos del Madrid y en el Bernabéu.
Es triste decirlo pero en liga los equipos de media tabla para abajo y en el Bernabéu ufff! Peligro total y siento decirlo y pensarlo pero actualmente los equipos de media tabla para abajo son un constante peligro si vienen al Bernabéu es un hecho por lo menos últimamente.
Tendrán la mente hoy en el Alavés o en el día 9 de marzo ante el PSG? Pues hoy lo sabremos y ya es tiempo de dar un puñetazo encima de la mesa con esta liga y cerrarla cuánto antes que ya va siendo hora.
Yo es que le tengo más miedo a estos equipos de media tabla para abajo cuando visitan el Bernabéu que al propio PSG es mi sensación.
Espero equivocarme y ojalá el Madrid se lleve los 3 puntos.
Qué Tenga miedo al segundo de la cola es para decir apaga y vámonos pero es que es esa la sensación que da este Madrid con esos equipos.Manda huevos!!! 
Con el Barça y Atlético de Madrid donde están y que haya que estar sufriendo para ganar está maldita de liga es para hacérselo pensar.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Feb 2022)

yo voy a ve el partido de modo muy optimista... más qe nada porque voy por la cuarta estrella levante


----------



## ccc (19 Feb 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Es al reves, Casemiro es lo que le permite al Madrid no tener que rebajarse a los tres centrales
> 
> La defensa son dos fases, o presión (normalmente alta cuando el rival saca de fondo) o bloque medio/bajo
> 
> ...



Yo no soy la prensa, los ultimos partidos de Casemiro han sido buenos, pero la temporada es una mierda.

Siempre oigo lo mismo, que Casemiro es un genio tactico, que Kroos no falla una y que Modric esta en mejor forma que cuando era un chaval; despues se nos mean en la cara y aun tengo que leer mierdas de comentarios como el tuyo. Que Casemiro no hizo un partido de mierda como Kroos y Modric el martes, perfecto. Pero lo que diga tu big data y tu lista no sirve para una mierda; solo el hecho de que un tio como Verrati aparezca mas abajo de Casemiro, cuando en el partido deja a tu Casemiro como un ninyo de 3 anyos.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (19 Feb 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> yo voy a ve el partido de modo muy optimista... más qe nada porque voy por la cuarta estrella levante



Pijo, un murcianico!

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## IVNP71 (19 Feb 2022)

Que grande era y es Hugo Sánchez cuándo jugaba en el Madrid cuándo una vez le preguntaron por los equipos pequeños y ese afán de querer meter goles y ser pichichi siempre su respuesta fue a los equipos pequeños en el terreno de juego los considero siempre grandes rivales y por eso les quiero ganar y meterles goles para ser pichichi......un grande Hugo Sánchez!!! Qué Aprendan estos!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Feb 2022)

Hay que darle minutos a Ausencio. Está a punto de romper.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (19 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Equipo de gala. Ahora mismo esto es lo que hay.



Ausencio?!!?!

Va fan culo, Carletto!

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Feb 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> yo voy a ve el partido de modo muy optimista... más qe nada porque voy por la cuarta estrella levante



Imagínate que fueran Cruzcampo como estarías.


----------



## IVNP71 (19 Feb 2022)

No nos vamos al descanso ganando desde hace unos partidos, después de tanto tiempo desde hace meses no metemos una goleada(Mallorca creo y fue en septiembre) y últimamente y hacia una purriada de tiempo que no nos metían goles en el último minuto(Bilbao y PSG).
Muy flojo este Madrid desde la final de la Supercopa!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Feb 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Ausencio?!!?!
> 
> Va fan culo, Carletto!
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



Los números dicen que Ause aporta más que Rodrigo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Feb 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Hay que darle minutos a Ausencio. Está a punto de romper.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Feb 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Hay que darle minutos a Ausencio. Está a punto de romper.



Y a Panzard. El chaval tiene pinta que puede despuntar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Feb 2022)

Por favor si el desgraciado este saca al seboso belga por aquello de las risas citadme.

Si saca a bale también citadme, que lo mismo el retard le hace jugar algo o contra el PSG saca a mariano que es capaz.


----------



## IVNP71 (19 Feb 2022)

Tengo un cabreo de mil cojones en serio!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los números dicen que Ause aporta más que Rodrigo.



Pero el fútbol y la experiencia nos dicen que Ausencio, en especial en la derecha, es la irrelevancia. Me duele el alma de ver al Madrid volver a salir con un 433 con extremos abiertos y desconectados y Ausencio en la derecha.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (19 Feb 2022)

Joder qué depresion ausencio joder, llega el ultimo en la contra, se frena se cambia a su piernecita buena y centro de mierda desde el quinto pino y ademas se lo tapan


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y a Panzard. El chaval tiene pinta que puede despuntar.



Mejor fichaje de la historia del fútbol con Coutinho y Vitor...


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Feb 2022)

Qué pase genial le acaba de dar Ausencio al portero…


----------



## el ruinas II (19 Feb 2022)

que pena valverde, casi


----------



## Edge2 (19 Feb 2022)

Joder valverde, joojojo


----------



## fachacine (19 Feb 2022)

A Vinicius lo veo en fase de pájara, a ver si espabila


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Feb 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Pero el fútbol y la experiencia nos dicen que Ausencio, en especial en la derecha, es la irrelevancia. Me duele el alma de ver al Madrid volver a salir con un 433 con extremos abiertos y desconectados y Ausencio en la derecha.



Pero al final los números mandan y dicen que Ause aporta más.


----------



## fachacine (19 Feb 2022)

Joder Casemiro está fatal, no hay derecho a que Blanco, Vayaminga y Ceballos chupen tanto banquillo con el estado de forma de este tío


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Feb 2022)

Para que luego se diga que Ancelotti no mueve el banquillo, ha sacado a Valverde por Kroos.


----------



## ccc (19 Feb 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Joder Casemiro está fatal, no hay derecho a que Blanco, Vayaminga y Ceballos chupen tanto banquillo con el estado de forma de este tío



Que va por ahi arriba hay un iluminado que dice que Casemiro esta en modo dios y que es un genio.


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Feb 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Pijo, un murcianico!
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



Madrileño, pero de ascendencia murciana, y a mucha honra


----------



## ccc (19 Feb 2022)

Grandisimo Benzema, un gran lanzador de faltas.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Feb 2022)

Porque el espaguetoni no saca a carapinga para darle rodaje y sienta a caemiro, porque nos tortura con ausencio


----------



## ccc (19 Feb 2022)

Grandisimo Casemiro, otra perdida de pelota y esta vez dando una ocasion clara al Alaves: Pero nada, de nada, que segun el Big Data esta jugando en modo dios y segun el iluminado es un genio posicional.

Las chorradas que hay que oir.


----------



## IVNP71 (19 Feb 2022)

Pues me temo que nos vamos al descanso con un empate y ya luego en la segunda parte que sea lo que Dios quiera no es ninguna novedad la misma historia de siempre!!
Yo es que paso ya! Estoy en modo negativo y más viendo lo que veo.Donde no hay no hay!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Feb 2022)

No voy a decir que tengamos poco gol, es que no llegamos ni a porteria contraria, no hay tiros, es serio la falta de juego del Madrid. Fatiga quiza?


----------



## petro6 (19 Feb 2022)

Tenemos menos gol que un equipo de monjas descalzas.


----------



## IVNP71 (19 Feb 2022)

Equipos pequeños de media tabla para abajo en el Bernabéu es lo que yo digo peligro total.
Y dar gracias a Dios que le llevamos ventaja de puntos al Barça y al Atlético de Madrid que sino esta liga no la ganaríamos y espérate que igual el Sevilla nos da una sorpresa.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Feb 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Pijo, un murcianico!
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



TODOS SOMOS MURCIANOS



Manoliko dijo:


> Al final va a resultar que media burbuja somos de la zona de Murcia y Alicante.


----------



## fachacine (19 Feb 2022)

Actualmente no hay ninguna diferencia entre Carletto y Zizou, nos aburrimos lo mismo y juegan siempre los mismos


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Feb 2022)

No sé si cortarme las venas o clavarme alfileres en las uñas...


----------



## Suprimo (19 Feb 2022)

Ha empatado el Milan, ha perdido el Shitty, el peseyé va perdiendo, el Bayerm no juega y lo del Madrit no va bien...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (19 Feb 2022)

Qué partido mas demigrante


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Feb 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Actualmente no hay ninguna diferencia entre Carletto y Zizou, nos aburrimos lo mismo y juegan siempre los mismos



Es peor. Zidane le daba oportunidades a Miguel y Blanco. Este HIJODEPUTA solo se dedica a JODERNOS LA VIDA.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (19 Feb 2022)

Qué aburrimiento......ZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Feb 2022)

psg 0 NANTES 2,, lo que dije el PSG solo ha jugado bien contra el madrid....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Feb 2022)

No lo estoy viendo, hay pistas de que saque al seboso belga o a bale?..


----------



## petro6 (19 Feb 2022)

Alfombricius se pasa más tiempo en el suelo que con el balón y Carvajal tiene menos capacidad de pase que Echenike.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Feb 2022)

No hay ningún jugador que resulte realmente excitante verle jugar,ni del que estés esperando una genialidad en cualquier momento...

los únicos podrían ser Modric,que se llama igual pero no es el mismo jugador de hace 5 años y Vinicius que cuando pierde la sobreexcitacion se convierte en un tío bastante bastante normal...

El resto ppsss...


----------



## Edge2 (19 Feb 2022)

Joder Valverde otra vez... Vaya nivel...


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Feb 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Alfombricius se pasa más tiempo en el suelo que con el balón y Carvajal tiene menos capacidad de pase que Echenike.



Alfombricius xdddd


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No lo estoy viendo, hay pistas de que saque al seboso belga o a bale?..



Pues macho,prefiero al seboso belga a lo que hay ahora mismo en el campo...y Bale idem.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (19 Feb 2022)

A carvajal se lo folla hasta el del alaves


----------



## Otrasvidas (19 Feb 2022)

Típico partido en que nos plantan el autobús,no tenemos ni puta idea de cómo abordarlo y ,como se adelanten en alguna jugada aislada,es probable hasta que no nos llegue ni para empatar.


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Feb 2022)

El chut que emocionó a @Edge2


----------



## IVNP71 (19 Feb 2022)

Desde la temporada 79-80 siendo un crío nunca, nunca pero nunca llegué a pensar que los equipos de media tabla para abajo serían un peligro en el Bernabéu ya no digo fuera pero en el Bernabéu? Jamás! Esta temporada 21-22 es la primera vez que teniendo ventaja ante Barça y Atlético de Madrid en liga me siento pesimista y os lo digo de todo corazón muy pesimista pensando que somos débiles en nuestro feudo ante equipos más débiles os juro que es la primera vez que tengo esa sensación ni siquiera cuando hacíamos el ridículo en la temporada 95-96 o o en la 2004-2005 y en alguna que otra más no tenía malas vibraciones o sensaciones con este equipo 
Estoy desilusionado la verdad!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Feb 2022)

Tanto criticar a Lucas Vazquez y lo veo mejor que a Carvajal.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Feb 2022)

Yo no entiendo cómo un tío con la planta que tiene Valverde le pega tan mal al balón


----------



## Hermericus (19 Feb 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Tanto criticar a Lucas Vazquez y lo veo mejor que a Carvajal.



Es que es mejor que Carvajal. Tuvo unos años buenos pero ya no es el mismo.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Feb 2022)

Va a costar, pero creo que nos llevaremos los 3 puntos.

Si defendemos a Joselu bien, porque todo puede ser que ellos alguna enchufen.


----------



## IVNP71 (19 Feb 2022)

Y menos mal que se perdió ante el PSG que sino este partido no lo sacamos adelante ni a patadas con la relajación del equipo.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Feb 2022)

Tanto tedio que ni el árbitro aguantaba un minuto de más en el campo


----------



## fachacine (19 Feb 2022)

Llevamos 1 gol en los 4 últimos partidos. El único que no ve que tenemos problemas y falta de frescura es el mascador de chicle


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Feb 2022)

Me atreveria a decir que tenemos menos gol que el pupas, y eso es llegar a cotas de tristeza muy grandes.


----------



## ccc (19 Feb 2022)

Fin de la primera parte,

el unico mediocentro que ha hecho algo ha sido Valverde, curioso no?

Yo soy Florentino y le digo a Ancelotti que si no pone a Ceballos y a Camavinga en la segunda parte lo echo al instante; si en la segunda parte veo que el madrid juega mejor y gana; voy abajo y lo hecho directamente.

Puto italiano de mierda.


----------



## IVNP71 (19 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Va a costar, pero creo que nos llevaremos los 3 puntos.
> 
> Si defendemos a Joselu bien, porque todo puede ser que ellos alguna enchufen.



Yo no soy tan optimista y menos con estos equipos a no ser que tengamos un golpe de suerte o algo parecido como contra el Granada.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Feb 2022)

Después de la ignominia de París es una vergüenza que estén perpetrando esta BOSTA GIGANTE, empezando por el mascachicles.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Feb 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Llevamos 1 gol en los 4 últimos partidos. El único que no ve que tenemos problemas y falta de frescura es el mascador de chicle


----------



## circus maximus (19 Feb 2022)

Joder,si fuera del madrí estaría más que preocupado. Este equipo está reventado

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Feb 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Me atreveria a decir que tenemos menos gol que el pupas, y eso es llegar a cotas de tristeza muy grandes.



Pues...yo cambiaba a cualquiera de los tres que están jugado arriba hoy por Joao Felix,la verdad...


----------



## IVNP71 (19 Feb 2022)

Os lo digo en serio o nos echan de la Champions y nos centramos en la liga al 100% o esta liga la perdemos fijaros en lo que os digo.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Feb 2022)

Vamos a esperar a ver que pasa la 2º parte. 

Contra el Granada la 1º parte fue igual de BOSTOSA y luego se ganó. No tengo ninguna duda que le van a meter una marcha más.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Feb 2022)

Que saque al golfista coño.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Feb 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Os lo digo en serio o nos echan de la Champions y nos centramos en la liga al 100% o esta liga la perdemos fijaros en lo que os digo.
> Pozdrawiam.



En Champions el Madrid debe darlo TODO, como si luego no vuelven a ganar en liga.


----------



## circus maximus (19 Feb 2022)

El Alavés ha tenido claras ocasiones para estar por delante. 
Mendilibar es un auténtico currela del fútbol y merece reconocimiento a su buen trabajo

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edge2 (19 Feb 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> El chut que emocionó a @Edge2



Toma, un regalito:


----------



## Edge2 (19 Feb 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


>



   Me lo quedo


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Feb 2022)

Estamos entrando en esa fase de la DEMIJRANCIA en la que quiero que perdamos para que echen a este FUNCIONARIO HIJODEPUTA.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues macho,prefiero al seboso belga a lo que hay ahora mismo en el campo...y Bale idem.



No no, si yo quiero que juegue bale lo digo de verdad, me gusta futbolísticamente, lo del sebosos belga es para las risas que así es más entretenido el partido.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Feb 2022)

circus maximus dijo:


> El Alavés ha tenido claras ocasiones para estar por delante.
> Mendilibar es un auténtico currela del fútbol y merece reconocimiento a su buen trabajo
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Pero si va tercero por la cola


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Feb 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Tengo un cabreo de mil cojones en serio!!



Ajo y agua.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No no, si yo quiero que juegue bale lo digo de verdad, me gusta futbolísticamente, lo del sebosos belga es para las risas que así es más entretenido el partido.



Me habia olvidado ya de Panzard, que lo saque con el golfista en cuanto empiece la segunda parte. Ausencio y Modric fuera.


----------



## Edge2 (19 Feb 2022)

La policia con escudos


----------



## Edu.R (19 Feb 2022)

Nantes 3-0 PSG al descanso.

Me rio de Janeiro


----------



## fachacine (19 Feb 2022)

El Alavés tiene el peor ataque de la liga, es que no habría ni necesidad de jugar con Casemiro ni con 4 defensas


----------



## circus maximus (19 Feb 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Pero si va tercero por la cola



Hombre, porque lo ha cogido hace cuatro días. Me refiero a su trayectoria y el milagro que consiguió con el Eibar todos estos años

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Feb 2022)

circus maximus dijo:


> Hombre, porque lo ha cogido hace cuatro días. Me refiero a su trayectoria y el milagro que consiguió con el Eibar todos estos años
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk



A tanto no llego forero, el Alaves y Mendilibar me importan tres cojones


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Feb 2022)

Buffff otros 50 minutos 
Luego que si no se enganchan los chavales


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Nantes 3-0 PSG al descanso.
> 
> Me rio de Janeiro



El moro les tiene que haber dicho que se dejen de polladas, que a lo que tienen que ir es a por la Champions. De todas formas ganaron al Madrid en el 93, el PSG es otra mierda.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (19 Feb 2022)

Hasta el Madrid de arsénico iglesias entretenía más.Joder que coñazo.y joder,que alguien me explique porque aún no hay grada???


----------



## Vikingo2016 (19 Feb 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Por cierto, lo digo ya, si se gana la liga, Ancelotti se merece continuar pase lo que pase en la vuelta contra el PSG.



Ancelotti a la puta calle en verano. 

Que tío más malo.No tiene nivel para el Madrid.

Ancholoti le llaman.


----------



## Edge2 (19 Feb 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Hasta el Madrid de arsénico iglesias entretenía más.Joder que coñazo.y joder,que alguien me explique porque aún no hay grada???



Es donde va el cesped creo


----------



## tururut12 (19 Feb 2022)

Vinicius se està contagiando de Ausencio. ¡Qué sopor!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Feb 2022)

Que le pasa al Tano con Bale? por que no le saca a calentar? se ha metido con él? se ha cagado en sus muertos a caso?


----------



## Edge2 (19 Feb 2022)

Joder mendy tambien, menudo ensayo...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Feb 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Hasta el Madrid de arsénico iglesias entretenía más.Joder que coñazo.y joder,que alguien me explique porque aún no hay grada???



Creo que en esa zona van las gruas de dentro del estadio.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (19 Feb 2022)

Militao esta haciendo de casemiro y de militao


----------



## euromelon (19 Feb 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Que le pasa al Tano con Bale? por que no le saca a calentar? se ha metido con él? se ha cagado en sus muertos a caso?



El piperio. En el Bernabéu es más complicado que juegue


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Feb 2022)

Y la magia de Benzemalo donde anda? Sigue jugando forzado?


----------



## fred (19 Feb 2022)

haz cambios hijueputa gonorrea,hasta aquí mi análisis del partido.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Feb 2022)

Joder, tenemos que llenar el equipo de ejemplares de mamadous, que por lo menos corren, no me jodas, la velocidad a la que juegan en la.oremier y esto es un chiste.

Por cierto al PSG la chaska solo le duro contra el Madrid, ahora están con el bajón.


----------



## Hermericus (19 Feb 2022)

Creo que los que están en el banquillo lo harían mejor.


----------



## Edge2 (19 Feb 2022)

Me marquen ya joder...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (19 Feb 2022)

fred dijo:


> haz cambios hijueputa gonorrea,hasta aquí mi análisis del partido.



Sacará a kroos por modric


----------



## 11kjuan (19 Feb 2022)

Pues nada volvemos al real Madrid pre Cristiano Ronaldo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder, tenemos que llenar el equipo de ejemplares de mamadous, que por lo menos corren, no me jodas, la velocidad a la que juegan en la.oremier y esto es un chiste.
> 
> Por cierto al PSG la chaska solo le duro contra el Madrid, ahora están con el bajón.



Na que va, lo que pasa es que jugaron contra el Madrid, si le sumas el ritmo frenetico del Madrid con la estrategia de Ancelotti de "Calma que hay segunda vuelta" tienes como resultado un equipo que parecia que estuviese jugando un amistoso contra el Ponferradina.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Feb 2022)

El árbitro debía tener una sanción solo por pitar esa falta a alaba,arbitrar así lo hace cualquiera


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Feb 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Pues nada volvemos al real Madrid pre Cristiano Ronaldo.



No por Dios, no quiero mas holandeses en el Madrid


----------



## Edge2 (19 Feb 2022)

la que ha fallado el alaves, vaya nivel...


----------



## Suprimo (19 Feb 2022)

La que acaban de tener


----------



## HDR (19 Feb 2022)

Es pura apatía. Benzema nunca ha sido precisamente agresivo, Ausencio es pura horchata, Vinicius está fundido, Modric está exhausto... No tiene electricidad el equipo.

Ahora es cuando se echa de menos a gente como Kovacic, Llorente, Achraf... Alguien los echó porque no tenían acento gabacho. Bueno.

Aun así, ahora mismo tendría que estar jugando Bale y no Benzema o Vinicius. Sudando la gota gorda para ganarle al Alavés... Ancelotti también es que es terco.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Feb 2022)

Puto Asensio


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Feb 2022)

Estoy viendo un capítulo de los vigilantes de la playa en VHS rip, en el que el hijo de mich buchanan se hace adicto a las máquinas recreativas y Pamela Anderson le echa la peta, el chaval ni actuando le puede dejar de mirar las tetas...


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Feb 2022)

Asensio 2034 todos a mamar


----------



## Señor Moscoso (19 Feb 2022)

En el foro siempre creimos en ti Marco


----------



## Edu.R (19 Feb 2022)

Si no se quita la camiseta no da para paja.


----------



## Suprimo (19 Feb 2022)

Y gol de ausencio


----------



## euromelon (19 Feb 2022)

El piperio a decir con asensio ganamoj al PSG...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Feb 2022)

¿Véis lo que os digo? Ause puede estar ausente todo el partido pero el tipejo tiene gol.


----------



## euromelon (19 Feb 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> En el foro siempre creimos en ti Marco



Es un mierda un paquete solo ha marcado a los equipos mierdosos este año


----------



## petro6 (19 Feb 2022)

Nadie tira de fuera del área cómo Asensio...nadie


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Feb 2022)

Asensio ha llamado "... putas" al celebrar el gol? exijo que el domingo venga el interprete de labios al chiringuito y me saque de dudas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si no se quita la camiseta no da para paja.



Luego no aguanta un sprint de 40 metros pero el cabron tiene un cuerpo atlético,no homo...


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Feb 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Nadie tira de fuera del área cómo Asensio...nadie



Ni él de lo poco que lo intenta


----------



## Otrasvidas (19 Feb 2022)

Qué importante es un Asensio enchufado en este Real Madrid.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Feb 2022)

Venga no me jodas, ya le tenemos de titular contra el PSG al ausencio.

Que bien ausencio, ya podías marcar contra los equipos buenos, ahora sí que nos le comemos.


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Feb 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Qué importante es un Asensio enchufado en este Real Madrid.



Enchufado está en el Madric, desde luego


----------



## euromelon (19 Feb 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Qué importante es un Asensio enchufado en este Real Madrid.



Pero mira sus goles este año contra equipos MIERDOSOS. Mira contra equipos un poco top


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (19 Feb 2022)

Que zurda tiene el hdpt


----------



## HDR (19 Feb 2022)

Cada gol que marca Ausensio, siempre frente a equipos menores, equivale a un clavo más en el ataúd del Madrid. Todavía lo renuevan.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (19 Feb 2022)

Penalty de casemiro a militao


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Venga no me jodas, ya le tenemos de titular contra el PSG al ausencio.
> 
> Que bien ausencio, ya podías marcar contra los equipos buenos, ahora sí que nos le comemos.



Yo lo dejaría sin moverse en la corona del área. Si se mueve, que alguien le dé una hostia...


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Feb 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Asensio ha llamado "... putas" al celebrar el gol? exijo que el domingo venga el interprete de labios al chiringuito y me saque de dudas.



Los jugadores son subnormales,se piensan que la gente paga una entrada y eso conlleva la obligación de animarles...cuando justamente son ellos quiénes tienen que levantar al público que para eso cobran.


----------



## fred (19 Feb 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Asensio ha llamado "... putas" al celebrar el gol? exijo que el domingo venga el interprete de labios al chiringuito y me saque de dudas.



Yo he entendido "esta noche voy de putas y paga Ancelotti"


----------



## Suprimo (19 Feb 2022)

Muy Modric eh... que luego decís


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Feb 2022)

Jajajajaja ensayooo


----------



## euromelon (19 Feb 2022)

Es mucho mejor empatar que ganar con gol de ausensio necesitábamos que no marcase ninguno en estos partidos para que no jugara contra el psg


----------



## Edge2 (19 Feb 2022)

uau que remate de Vini direccion galaxia de Andromeda...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Los jugadores son subnormales,se piensan que la gente paga una entrada y eso conlleva la obligación de animarles...cuando justamente son ellos quiénes tienen que levantar al público que para eso cobran.



Esos anormales empuja balones se creen que son el equipo de los solteros contra los casados del bloque de viviendas de la barriada de turno. Va implicito en lo que cobran criticarlos si no hacen ni el huevo, y apelar al madridismo cuando estos jugadores solo estan por la pasta, es de bobos.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (19 Feb 2022)

Quién ha acertado la porra de los cambios?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Feb 2022)

Madre mía, haber si se acerca el ausencio por el banquillo y saca camavinga sus instintos primarios de mamadou y le muerde una pierna o algo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Feb 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Quién ha acertado la porra de los cambios?




Quién entra??


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Feb 2022)

Si viene Mbappe se iba a sentir aquí más hinchado que di caprio en Titanic,es que no hay ni atisbo de alguien que pueda era hacerle sombra...


----------



## mad2012 (19 Feb 2022)

Y los cambios?...Ancelotti en su línea...no aprendió de los errores del 2013.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (19 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quién entra??



Jugadores del alavés, por supuesto


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Feb 2022)

El spaguetoni tiene alergia a hacer cambios.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Feb 2022)

Ni un puto cambio... me cago en su puta madre...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (19 Feb 2022)

Lo de 90 minuti en el bernabeu son molto longo carleto se cree que alude a los suplentes


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Feb 2022)

Gol de Negricius.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (19 Feb 2022)

10 minuti faltan 2 a 0 hará cambios?


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Feb 2022)

Bueno,pues ya está la liga ganada


----------



## Suprimo (19 Feb 2022)

Vaya jugadón cuando más lo necesitan


----------



## Edu.R (19 Feb 2022)

Hala, ya podéis echar a Ancelotti.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Feb 2022)

Y el pase de Ause a Benze bestial.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (19 Feb 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Qué importante es un Asensio enchufado en este Real Madrid.



Otra cosa no, pero menudo enchufe tiene este hijueputa.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edu.R (19 Feb 2022)

TIKI TAKI TIKI TAKI


----------



## pepetemete (19 Feb 2022)

Da mucha pena el Madrid...bueno, y casi todos los equipos... juegan al pase, sin emoción, sin pegada...
El Madrid necesita un entrenador con cojones...
Panzard, Bale, Jovic o Mariano, con otro entrenador sería otra historia
Es que ves la alineación y sabes que contra un equipo serio no tienen nada que hacer.


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Feb 2022)

Me hace gracia que hasta cuando chuflicius la da medio bien como ahora parece que se ha calzado las botas marca Ortopedias Paco


----------



## pepetemete (19 Feb 2022)

Y ahora saca a Rodrigo... el sin sangre, sin gusto, el triste


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y el pase de Ause a Benze bestial.



Si fuese capaz de regatear a alguien alguna vez podría ser un gran jugador...


----------



## petro6 (19 Feb 2022)

Vaya jugadón, si señó.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Feb 2022)

MINUTO 80 SIN CAMBIOS. 

Este pavo es tonto?


----------



## Suprimo (19 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hala, ya podéis echar a Ancelotti.



Con Zidane los goles acababan marcados por defensas o el medio del _canpo_, se ha olvidado muy pronto de dónde se viene


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Feb 2022)

Vaya cambios, Rodrigo y Cepollas, asi los hará contra el PSG.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Feb 2022)

El 2-0 lo marca el Barcelona y estaría todo el mundo chorreando. Es un golazo tremendo.


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Feb 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Y ahora saca a Rodrigo... el sin sangre, sin gusto, el triste



Ni de Prada lo hubiera descrito mejor.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El 2-0 lo marca el Barcelona y estaría todo el mundo chorreando. Es un golazo tremendo.



Ha sido bonito pero seguro que contra el PSG no les sale...


----------



## Lake (19 Feb 2022)

Otro astro que se reivindica como un bravo frente al temible Alavés ...
Dios mío , qué daño hizo el partido contra el PSG , y no solo al Madrid , sino a toda la Liga ( de bolsillo ) .


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Feb 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil , ahí tienes a grasard


----------



## Señor Moscoso (19 Feb 2022)

Carleto se rie en nuestra cara en el ochenta y pico mete a 5, es un trollaso


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Feb 2022)

Yo creo que a algunos jugadores se les va la mano con el blanqueamiento de los piños,lo de Militao también es excesivo...


----------



## Edu.R (19 Feb 2022)

El Peseyé recorta diferencias y se pone 3-1 ante el Nantes.


----------



## euromelon (19 Feb 2022)

Ni un partido sin la cara de mongolo de vater


----------



## euromelon (19 Feb 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Carleto se rie en nuestra cara en el ochenta y pico mete a 5, es un trollaso



Mete a 2 porque yo veo 3 cojos de mierda


----------



## Suprimo (19 Feb 2022)

¿En serie le han pisado a Rodrygo? 

PD 3-0


----------



## euromelon (19 Feb 2022)

Vamos 2 0 el penalti se lo haceb a rodrygo lo tenía que haber lanzado el


----------



## Edu.R (19 Feb 2022)

Nos vemos en Vallecas.

Los que van detrás, que ganen... si pueden.


----------



## pepetemete (19 Feb 2022)

Elproblema de estos partidos es que son falsas victorias, insulsas y ante un rival que np ha pintado una mierda.
Luego llegamos a un grande y la gente se sorprende


----------



## Suprimo (19 Feb 2022)

Pues dos semanas seguidas en la que sólo hay que preparar dos partidos de la pacoliga


----------



## Edu.R (19 Feb 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Elproblema de estos partidos es que son falsas victorias, insulsas y ante un rival que np ha pintado una mierda.
> Luego llegamos a un grande y la gente se sorprende



El problema es que la gente para estar satisfecha necesita ganarle 4-0 al Sevilla jugando 90 minutos perfectos. Eso cada semana. 

Hoy era un partido que había que pelear, y se ha ganado 3-0, con una segunda parte muy buena. No sé que queréis. 

El único grande que nos ha ganado es el PSG y ya veremos que pasa en marzo... el resto han claudicado todos. En diciembre cuando ganamos del tirón a la Real, al Atleti, al Sevilla, al Athletic, al Inter... ahi la gente estaba más o menos contenta, pero tampoco mucho.


----------



## petro6 (19 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El problema es que la gente para estar satisfecha necesita ganarle 4-0 al Sevilla jugando 90 minutos perfectos. Eso cada semana.
> 
> Hoy era un partido que había que pelear, y se ha ganado 3-0, con una segunda parte muy buena. No sé que queréis.
> 
> El único grande que nos ha ganado es el PSG y ya veremos que pasa en marzo... el resto han claudicado todos. En diciembre cuando ganamos del tirón a la Real, al Atleti, al Sevilla, al Athletic, al Inter... ahi la gente estaba más o menos contenta, pero tampoco mucho.



La adaptación hedónica de la peña con el Madrid es acojonante, sin parangón. Somos insaciables hasta la arcada.


----------



## Edge2 (19 Feb 2022)

VAya penalti, en fin...


----------



## IVNP71 (19 Feb 2022)

Pues me reitero en todo lo que he dicho el Madrid contra equipos de media tabla para abajo en el Bernabéu le cuesta y lo de hoy es un espejismo tampoco es para lanzar cohetes que era un Alavés y así y todo nos lo puso difícil en momentos del partido.
Yo quiero ver esa actitud del segundo tiempo durante todo el partido y en todos los partidos repito en todos los partidos como si fueran a jugar una final.
Esta liga hay que finiquitarla cuánto antes.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## petro6 (19 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> VAya penalti, en fin...



Mañana será portada en el Spork, el Mundo Depresivo, el ASs y el MARÇA


----------



## IVNP71 (19 Feb 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Mañana será portada en el Spork, el Mundo Depresivo, el ASs y el MARÇA



Lo de los motes en este hilo y en los del Barça y Atlético de Madrid es la hostia jajajajaja! Tenéis motes para todos jajajajaja!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Feb 2022)

A ver, es un partido "normal" del Real Madrid este año en el Bernabeu. Equipo que viene a hacer su partido y ya está.

De hecho, hemos jugado 13 ya este año, y creo que hay 5 o 6 claramente peores que este, por no subir el número. Pero vamos, Villarreal, Osasuna, Cádiz, Athletic, Sevilla, entre otros, jugamos bastante peor que hoy.

Lo que pasa que hay mucho "frustrado" del martes, eso es todo. De hecho es curioso como cuando el partido estaba finiquitado, la gente ha dejado de postear... cuando más posts hay es cuando el partido está todavía abierto, para hablar mal del equipo y de que es todo una mierda. Cuando llega el 2-0 (Que es un golazo), la gente de repente se ha ido.


----------



## Fiodor (19 Feb 2022)

Otro partido igual. Primera parte dando el paseo, jugando a nada, y una segunda parte buscando ganar el partido como un equipo que aspira a ganar la Liga... Hoy ha salido bien, pero otros días salió mal... No entiendo esta actitud de sacrificar las primeras partes...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Feb 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Otro partido igual. Primera parte dando el paseo, jugando a nada, y una segunda parte buscando ganar el partido como un equipo que aspira a ganar la Liga... Hoy ha salido bien, pero otros días salió mal... No entiendo esta actitud de sacrificar las primeras partes...




Tiene pinta que así se acaba ganado la.liga sobrados.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El problema es que la gente para estar satisfecha necesita ganarle 4-0 al Sevilla jugando 90 minutos perfectos. Eso cada semana.



4 goles no es exigible porque hay un componente de suerte pero contra un Sevilla dar una sensación de superioridad clara si lo es,con la diferencia de presupuesto si no es así es que algo se está haciendo mal...

Si quedas a 0 en la primera parte pero estás apabullando no pasa nada,pero si quedas a 0 y es un tostón pues me parece normal la crítica,a mi lo del apoyo incondicional como si fuera el equipo del barrio no me convence.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Feb 2022)

Nantes 3 PSG 1..lo cual confirma mi afirmación


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Feb 2022)

Si ganamos la liga va a ser conocida como la liga de Asensio. Y lo sabéis.


----------



## qbit (20 Feb 2022)

3-0 porque llegó el 1-0, que llegó con golazo. Ahí se abrió la lata y también mejoró la confianza. Pero en cada mitad del partido ha habido un error grave de pasarle el balón a un contrario o que el contrario lo intercepte en nuestro área.


----------



## qbit (20 Feb 2022)

Cada gol de Asensio es un golazo, y todos iguales.


----------



## pepetemete (20 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El problema es que la gente para estar satisfecha necesita ganarle 4-0 al Sevilla jugando 90 minutos perfectos. Eso cada semana.
> 
> Hoy era un partido que había que pelear, y se ha ganado 3-0, con una segunda parte muy buena. No sé que queréis.
> 
> El único grande que nos ha ganado es el PSG y ya veremos que pasa en marzo... el resto han claudicado todos. En diciembre cuando ganamos del tirón a la Real, al Atleti, al Sevilla, al Athletic, al Inter... ahi la gente estaba más o menos contenta, pero tampoco mucho.



No se trata de eso Edu.

Es que el juego es muy malo en general, y no digo solo en el Madrid, si no en general.
Los métodos actuales hacen del fútbol un juego mucho menos atractivo... luego llega un Mbappé motivado y hace magia.
Si comparas el juego de éste Real Madrid con el de Zidane o Ronaldo, o incluso cuando llegó Isco, te das cuenta de que no se juega a nada más que al pase simple y llano, no hay ni siquiera balones en profundidad interesantes, y contados con los dedos de la mano, que es lo más triste.
De desbordar al rival ni hablamos... lo hace Vinicius a veces y el 90% le sale un churro.
Contra el PSG ni un mísero tiro a puerta, todo un Real Madrid.

Ganar, vale, perfecto, pero yo creo que es solo un resultado, y la ilusión -al menos para mí- es a un equipo jugar diferente al fútbol.

A eso me refería en mi mensaje.


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Feb 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Da mucha pena el Madrid...bueno, y casi todos los equipos... juegan al pase, sin emoción, sin pegada...
> El Madrid necesita un entrenador con cojones...
> Panzard, Bale, Jovic o Mariano, con otro entrenador sería otra historia
> Es que ves la alineación y sabes que contra un equipo serio no tienen nada que hacer.



Mariano, el tipo que siempre dice que está lesionado y entrena como una mierda cobrando un pastón, eso si, cuando sale se deja el alma, pero como profesional de la quinta de Isco. Otra mierda de renovación y pastón que pagaron por un puto pufo de jugador.


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El problema es que la gente para estar satisfecha necesita ganarle 4-0 al Sevilla jugando 90 minutos perfectos. Eso cada semana.
> 
> Hoy era un partido que había que pelear, y se ha ganado 3-0, con una segunda parte muy buena. No sé que queréis.
> 
> El único grande que nos ha ganado es el PSG y ya veremos que pasa en marzo... el resto han claudicado todos. En diciembre cuando ganamos del tirón a la Real, al Atleti, al Sevilla, al Athletic, al Inter... ahi la gente estaba más o menos contenta, pero tampoco mucho.



En el Madrid hay descontentos infinitos, el Madrid según la prensa siempre está en crisis, aunque vaya primera en liga desde el principio. Sin embargo otros equipos siempre son motivo de ilusión y esperanza, a pesar de que jueguen una mierda y los resultados sean horribles, sin contar que solo deben 1500 millones. Hay gente que considera que el fútbol es para sufrir, son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas.
En lo que respecta a espectáculo, en España se ha olvidado del tema, se llevan los entrenadores de amarrar, amarrar y amarrar, desde el primer minuto si es posible perder tiempo. Recuerden, de las 5 ligas más importantes de Europa, donde menos tiempo se juega.


----------



## pepetemete (20 Feb 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Mariano, el tipo que siempre dice que está lesionado y entrena como una mierda cobrando un pastón, eso si, cuando sale se deja el alma, pero como profesional de la quinta de Isco. Otra mierda de renovación y pastón que pagaron por un puto pufo de jugador.



Faltó gestion con esos jugadores.
Isco era un puto crack, pero no supieron gestionarlo.
Mariano, si le das continuidad seguro que le sacas mucho rendimiento.

Critico al Madrid porque creo que hay que ser críticos cuando vemos que las cosas no van bien, y creo que hay que exigir excelencia, o al menos intentarlo.
Aunque vayamos primeros en la liga, el nivel de juego es muy mejorable.

Del resto de clubes me dan igual., y sí, lo de la deuda del Barça es de vergüenza ajena, como lo del PSG con el dinero... en fin


----------



## arriondas (20 Feb 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> No se trata de eso Edu.
> 
> Es que el juego es muy malo en general, y no digo solo en el Madrid, si no en general.
> Los métodos actuales hacen del fútbol un juego mucho menos atractivo... luego llega un Mbappé motivado y hace magia.
> ...



El bajonazo del fútbol se nota muchísimo, y ese juego tan triste y aburrido, tan plomizo, es una de las causas de ese bajonazo. Mucho físico, mucha táctica... Se ha simplificado demasiado, se vuelve cada vez más defensivo, más amarrategui.


----------



## pepetemete (20 Feb 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El bajonazo del fútbol se nota muchísimo, y ese juego tan triste y aburrido, tan plomizo, es una de las causas de ese bajonazo. Mucho físico, mucha táctica... Se ha simplificado demasiado, se vuelve cada vez más defensivo, más amarrategui.



A mí antes me jodía perderme un partido de champions, pero hoy en día me da bastante igual.
Creo que pasa un poco con todos los deportes en general... al convertirse en negocio puro y duro todo se "industrializa" y se convierte en una cadena de producción.

Por eso me gusta ir a ver los partidos de mi hijo de 10 años, y te aseguro que me divierto más que con cualquier partido de profesionales.


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Feb 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Faltó gestion con esos jugadores.
> Isco era un puto crack, pero no supieron gestionarlo.
> Mariano, si le das continuidad seguro que le sacas mucho rendimiento.
> 
> ...



Gestión, en serio???? profesionalidad, que ya se han visto muchos casos en el fútbol, tienes a tíos que con 36 años como Ronaldo, ya en decadencia. entrenan y entrenan y siguen cuidándose, y gente que como Isco, con su edad parece un jugador a medio retirar.
Mariano por lo que cuentan no quiere entrenar y simula lesiones o está lesionado, que cada vez que sale se rompe, estamos hablando de actitudes, no de aptitudes, estos señores están ahí porque ellos han querido estarlo. Ves a Isco de la final contra la Juventus y ves el de ahora físicamente y es que no hay por donde cogerlo.


----------



## pepetemete (20 Feb 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Gestión, en serio???? profesionalidad, que ya se han visto muchos casos en el fútbol, tienes a tíos que con 36 años como Ronaldo, ya en decadencia. entrenan y entrenan y siguen cuidándose, y gente que como Isco, con su edad parece un jugador a medio retirar.
> Mariano por lo que cuentan no quiere entrenar y simula lesiones o está lesionado, que cada vez que sale se rompe, estamos hablando de actitudes, no de aptitudes, estos señores están ahí porque ellos han querido estarlo. Ves a Isco de la final contra la Juventus y ves el de ahora físicamente y es que no hay por donde cogerlo.



Que sí, pero Cristiano es un jugador atípico, tanto física como psicológicamente hablando.
En el caso de Isco, creo que no ha habido buena gestión, primero en reconducirlo cuando empezó el bajón, y segundo cuando ya estaba el bajón establecido, nadie supo deshacerse de él. 
Recordemos que esta gente son jóvenes sin demasiada formación, y por tanto vulnerables psicológicamente hablando, y sin necesidad de interferir en su vida privada, tampoco permitir que ésta les influya demasiado en su rendimiento.

Que un jugador no rinda cuando tiene un problema familiar grave porque alguien de su entorno está enfermo o ha fallecido, se entiende, pero que te agencies una chortina que te mete en el veganismo...eso ya es un problema del club.


----------



## euromelon (20 Feb 2022)

Ausensio está temporada en liga

Goles a Mallorca 3 granada 2 Alavés 1 y patletico 1

6 de sus 7 goles a equipos entre los 6 peores de la liga

O sea una mierda que no debería estar en el 11 pero será titular otra vez contra el psg . Maravilloso


----------



## euromelon (20 Feb 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Que sí, pero Cristiano es un jugador atípico, tanto física como psicológicamente hablando.
> En el caso de Isco, creo que no ha habido buena gestión, primero en reconducirlo cuando empezó el bajón, y segundo cuando ya estaba el bajón establecido, nadie supo deshacerse de él.
> Recordemos que esta gente son jóvenes sin demasiada formación, y por tanto vulnerables psicológicamente hablando, y sin necesidad de interferir en su vida privada, tampoco permitir que ésta les influya demasiado en su rendimiento.
> 
> Que un jugador no rinda cuando tiene un problema familiar grave porque alguien de su entorno está enfermo o ha fallecido, se entiende, pero que te agencies una chortina que te mete en el veganismo...eso ya es un problema del club.



Nadie quiere fichar a Isco desde hace años nadie


----------



## cebollo (20 Feb 2022)

Ancelotti debería leer este hilo. Decimos muchas tonterías pero a veces acertamos. Aquí hemos comentado varias veces que Modric y Kroos están lentos y vejestorios y no deben jugar juntos. Hay que combinar a uno de ellos con otro centrocampista más pujante, Valverde o Camavinga.

Ancelotti se dio cuenta viendo el partido contra el PSG, cuatro meses tarde.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, es un partido "normal" del Real Madrid este año en el Bernabeu. Equipo que viene a hacer su partido y ya está.
> 
> De hecho, hemos jugado 13 ya este año, y creo que hay 5 o 6 claramente peores que este, por no subir el número. Pero vamos, Villarreal, Osasuna, Cádiz, Athletic, Sevilla, entre otros, jugamos bastante peor que hoy.
> 
> Lo que pasa que hay mucho "frustrado" del martes, eso es todo. De hecho es curioso como cuando el partido estaba finiquitado, la gente ha dejado de postear... cuando más posts hay es cuando el partido está todavía abierto, para hablar mal del equipo y de que es todo una mierda. Cuando llega el 2-0 (Que es un golazo), la gente de repente se ha ido.



yo me quedé dormido... bastante que aguanté la primera parte


----------



## Hannibal (20 Feb 2022)

Tengo como 200 mensajes sin leer. Sólo vengo a dejar esta obra de arte, aún a riesgo de que alguien lo haya dejado ya.

Por cierto, noto mucho pesimismo. Yo confío en remontar frente al QSG.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Feb 2022)

Insisto, el 2-0 lo meten los de Javi y ha vuelto el tiki-taka. Es uno de los mejores goles que hemos marcado en todo el año.

Respecto al fútbol, es evidente que es un deporte mucho más físico y donde hay más control.

Aun perdiendo purismo, estoy a favor de que haya ciertas normas nuevas. El fútbol lo necesita.


----------



## Chispeante (20 Feb 2022)

Me consuela, desgraciadamente, el desapego generalizado hacia el fútbol de hoy en día. Me estaba entrando complejo de tío vinagres, de abuelete prematuro que rezonga y repite la famosa y falsa letanía "en mis tiempos..." Parece que no soy soy el único al que lo que antes excitaba como a un adolescente ahora símplemente interesa y poco más. Ya pensaba que los años habían desgastado mis pasiones...y eso que no me pierdo ni uno solo de los hilos de culos y chortinas que se abren en la Guardería. "...aún tengo la vida", que diría Miguel Hernández.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Feb 2022)

Os digo una cosa, es un poco bastante la Liga española.

El otro día estuve en el campo del Mainz y fue un GOCE. Casi acabo llorando. La Bundesliga es un rollo por el puto Bayern, pero me lo paso mejor que con la Liga española.

Y mi Mainz 05, que el año pasado estaba muerto y enterrado, va a estar luchando por la UROPALIG. Les he dicho a mis amigos que si eso sucede y nos tocan el Atleti o el Barcelona, que me pago un palco VIP y les invito a los tres.

No os desaniméis.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Os digo una cosa, es un poco bastante la Liga española.
> 
> El otro día estuve en el campo del Mainz y fue un GOCE. Casi acabo llorando. La Bundesliga es un rollo por el puto Bayern, pero me lo paso mejor que con la Liga española.
> 
> ...



vease el robo de redbull a los suplentes de la real...que cojones de penal es ese ?


----------



## xilebo (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## ccc (20 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El problema es que la gente para estar satisfecha necesita ganarle 4-0 al Sevilla jugando 90 minutos perfectos. Eso cada semana.
> 
> Hoy era un partido que había que pelear, y se ha ganado 3-0, con una segunda parte muy buena. No sé que queréis.
> 
> El único grande que nos ha ganado es el PSG y ya veremos que pasa en marzo... el resto han claudicado todos. En diciembre cuando ganamos del tirón a la Real, al Atleti, al Sevilla, al Athletic, al Inter... ahi la gente estaba más o menos contenta, pero tampoco mucho.



Lo bien que estabamos cuando estabas fuera del foro y no teniamos que leer tus comentarios de aburrir a las ovejas. A ver si te enteras:

El Madrid no es el sevilla: El Sevilla no esta dentro de los 30 equipos historicos europeos, el madrid con diferencia es el numero 1; por tanto, es de esperar, que el madrid juegue mejor cuando nos enfrentamos, cosa que no ha ocurrido en los ultimos anyos; lo mismo podemos decir del atletico de bilbao, de villareal, de inter de milan,...,yo no recuerdo un partido este anyo en el que hemos jugado bien: por ejemplo, los del PSG se quejaran, pero hicieron un buen partido contra el City o contra nosotros: Yo no recuerdo un partido asi, ha habido partidos que hemos ganado, pero nunca hemos dado una buena imagen contra un gran equipo. 

Aqui no somos resultadistas, cuando el madrid a comienzo de temporada empataba o perdia por culpa de la defensa, se dijo claramente que eso era puntual, que los defensas se tenian que compenetrar, que Mendy tenia que volver de la lesion,....,que lo importante era que Ancelotti queria cambiar cosas nuevas (p.ej. presionar arriba) y probar a diferentes jugadores; lo cierto es que juega con los mismos, con bloque bajo y con transiciones cada vez mas lentas.

Mientras tanto, Odegaard se ha ido al Arsenal (que estaba ultimo y ahora esta triunfando), simplemente porque ya sabia como iba el vestuario y que las vacas sagradas le iban a cortar su evolucion; p.ej. aqui se hablo mucho al aterrizar Camavinga que estaba ya jugando y triunfando en el madrid y que odegaard estaba en el banquillo en londres, y que era gilipollas por largarse, un picha fria,...Lo cierto, es que el tiempo ha puesto a cada uno en su sitio, (1) el madrid ha perdido un jugador joven excepcional, (2) el madrid se ha quedado morralla para el futuro: Modric y Kroos (3) Camavinga esta en el banquillo, preguntandose por que no tiene oportunidades, (4) el arsenal ha fichado a una posible estrella por 35M€ y (5) Odegaard esta feliz y demostrando en una liga supercompetitiva que esta a anyos de luz de Kroos y Modric.

Lo que no es normal es que estemos en el 5 anyo de transicion y que sigamos sin jugar a nada, que demos continuamente esta imagen desastrosa y que sigamos apostando por gente que esta acabada, y que lo lleva demostrando un porron de anyos. Solo nos hubiera faltado renovar a Ramos y fichar a Messi y Ronaldo, con eso tendriamos el pack completo.

Florentino se esta salvando unicamente porque el BCN esta en la puta ruina economica y deportiva.

Pero bueno, tu a lo tuyo.


----------



## seven up (20 Feb 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Faltó gestion con esos jugadores.
> Isco era un puto crack, pero no supieron gestionarlo.
> Mariano, si le das continuidad seguro que le sacas mucho rendimiento.
> 
> ...



Por supuesto que es problema de gestión, tenemos la mejor plantilla de España y una de las cinco mejores de Europa y así estamos siempre en el alambre.

Mariano, Jovic, Lucas, Bale, Valverde, Camavinga, Asensio, Rodrigo, Nacho e incluso Isco y Hazard son mejores jugadores que el 90% de los jugadores de la primera división española (también es cierto que cobran más que ese 90%).

Solo hay que recordar que hace dos años Mendy era un paquete, que hace un año Militao era un fracaso y que este año Vinicius era la carnaza de la prensa deportiva española. Con el juego actual en el que el físico cada vez se impone más al técnico y con la posibilidad de los cinco cambios, el problema de la gestión es dar confianza a toda la plantilla y a cada jugador darle un protagonismo en el equipo dependiendo de su estado de forma.

El otro día comentaba con un gran aficionado madridista (y mejor persona), el cual se alegraba por la eliminación de la Copa para dejar más margen para Liga y Champions que para mí ese no era el problema, al fin y al cabo eran tres partidos y las trillizas se habían comido los 90 minutos igual, perdiendo el partido porque los tres acabaron fundidos. El problema para mi era el planteamiento de Jubilotti, al sacar permanentemente a las trillizas y Benzema, jugando estos los 90 minutos, se regulan y durante las primeras partes solo están en el campo de cuerpo presente, en la segunda parte aprietan algo y al final acaban igualmente para el arrastre. Si Jubilotti gestionará mínimamente la plantilla, buscaría darle relevo a las trillizas de manera parcial ya sea en el once inicial o bien en las segundas partes. Lo que no es normal es hacer los cambios (y eso cuando los hace) en el minuto 80 de los partidos y solo consigue alargar los partidos. Ayer hubo suerte, despues de otra mierda de primera parte, en la segunda carburaron y lograron marcar, a partir de ahí rodaron mejor las cosas.

La gestión de Jubilotti es siempre la misma, todos nos acordamos como fundió a una de las mejores plantillas de la historia del Real Madrid, privandonos de las cinco champions consecutivas o como después de casi tirar la Champions el Topor, le regaló la titularidad la temporada siguiente. Jubilotti solo cambia por lesión y mantiene siempre la jerarquía del vestuario, eso es lo que entiende por gestionar una plantilla.


----------



## ccc (20 Feb 2022)

seven up dijo:


> *Solo hay que recordar que hace dos años Mendy era un paquete, que hace un año Militao era un fracaso y que este año Vinicius era la carnaza de la prensa deportiva española. Con el juego actual en el que el físico cada vez se impone más al técnico y con la posibilidad de los cinco cambios, el problema de la gestión es dar confianza a toda la plantilla y a cada jugador darle un protagonismo en el equipo dependiendo de su estado de forma.*



Solo por el tema Militao, Mendy y Vinicius deberia haber gente que se callara para siempre. 
Repecto a lo de los 5 cambios, totalmente de acuerdo: Habria que echar a cualquier entrenador que no los utilice en plantillones como los que tenemos. Por que jugamos con transiciones lentas, Ancelotti? Porque sino Modric, Casemiro, Kroos y Benzema no aguantarian los 90 minutos: A la puta calle, que entre el siguiente entrenador.


----------



## euromelon (20 Feb 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Tengo como 200 mensajes sin leer. Sólo vengo a dejar esta obra de arte, aún a riesgo de que alguien lo haya dejado ya.
> 
> Por cierto, noto mucho pesimismo. Yo confío en remontar frente al QSG.



Con asensio yo confío en no remontar


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Feb 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Que sí, pero Cristiano es un jugador atípico, tanto física como psicológicamente hablando.
> En el caso de Isco, creo que no ha habido buena gestión, primero en reconducirlo cuando empezó el bajón, y segundo cuando ya estaba el bajón establecido, nadie supo deshacerse de él.
> Recordemos que esta gente son jóvenes sin demasiada formación, y por tanto vulnerables psicológicamente hablando, y sin necesidad de interferir en su vida privada, tampoco permitir que ésta les influya demasiado en su rendimiento.
> 
> Que un jugador no rinda cuando tiene un problema familiar grave porque alguien de su entorno está enfermo o ha fallecido, se entiende, pero que te agencies una chortina que te mete en el veganismo...eso ya es un problema del club.



Deshacerse? se llama firmar contratos largos, un riesgo que suele ser habitual en los clubs, cuando sale rana te lo tragas, como otros tantos. Claro, hay que reconducirlos pero arrastrarese por el campo y pedir hasta el último euro si lo saben, para eso no, por favor, lo que falta es profesionalidad, estar rodeados de gente mayor que tu y están mucho mejor fisicamente ya dice mucho.
Esto me recuerda a Jesse, el partido de vuelta R. Madrid -Wolfsburgo, Cristiano todo el rato animando y corriendo como un loco, sale Jesse y parecía que estaba en una pachanga. Hay gente que vale y gente que no, es algo propio e innato.


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Feb 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Solo por el tema Militao, Mendy y Vinicius deberia haber gente que se callara para siempre.
> Repecto a lo de los 5 cambios, totalmente de acuerdo: Habria que echar a cualquier entrenador que no los utilice en plantillones como los que tenemos. Por que jugamos con transiciones lentas, Ancelotti? Porque sino Modric, Casemiro, Kroos y Benzema no aguantarian los 90 minutos: A la puta calle, que entre el siguiente entrenador.



Claro, que entre el siguiente, luego haces los cambios y se pierde, ¿qué hacemos? fácil, lo echan y que pase el siguiente.
Parecéis periodistas, los mejores jugadores de ventaja del mundo, seres que nunca se equivocan aunque se contradigan en la misma frase.


----------



## ccc (20 Feb 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Claro, que entre el siguiente, luego haces los cambios y se pierde, ¿qué hacemos? fácil, lo echan y que pase el siguiente.
> Parecéis periodistas, los mejores jugadores de ventaja del mundo, seres que nunca se equivocan aunque se contradigan en la misma frase.



Pues va a ser que no, cuando se echo a Solari, escribi en este foro que era el entrenador adecuado para el madrid. Por que? Sencillamente aplico algo de meritocracia e hizo constantes pruebas e hizo que el equipo fuera hacia arriba en juego (a diferencia de Lopetegui que nos dejo el equipo hecho unos zorros, a pesar de que este tuvo tiempo e hizo una pretemporada). Solari es el unico entrenador de los 3 de esa temporada (lopetegui, solari y ZZ), que el club -internamente- considera que fue tratado de forma injusta.

Ancelotti es un entrenador para el Everton, no para el madrid: Aqui deberia estar entrenando Nagelsmann, Kloop, Tuchel,..., con unas directrices echas por el club y no hay otra que: apostar por los jugadores de futuro. Caso Militao:

Militao: Aqui hay una apuesta de club (50M) y que hace ZZ? Unicamente pone a Ramos; por que esta jugando en la actualidad? Simplemente porque Ramos estaba lesionado, en otro caso, estaria en otro equipo y la prensa y tu diciendo: "Es que no tenia el nivel para el madrid"; por suerte, y no por planificacion deportiva, Ramos se largo al PSG: El PSG ahora le paga la ficha a un ex-jugador y nosotros disfrutamos de un gran central con una gran proyeccion.

*A los jugadores se les debe valorar por lo que pueden ofrecer en el futuro, no por lo que han ofrecido en el pasado.*

La culpa es de los de arriba, que fijan una planificacion deportiva, mientras que los entrenadores llegan al vestuario y se cagan y no hacen meritocracia. Y asi nos luce el pelo, pero no hay mas tonto que el que no quiere entender, que si sigues haciendo lo mismo, tendras los mismos resultados.


----------



## IVNP71 (20 Feb 2022)

Joder y el Sevilla ganando en Cornellá 0-1 al descanso.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (20 Feb 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Esto me recuerda a Jesse, el partido de vuelta R. Madrid -Wolfsburgo, Cristiano todo el rato animando y corriendo como un loco, sale Jesse y parecía que estaba en una pachanga. Hay gente que vale y gente que no, es algo propio e innato.



Eso es el entrenador que tengas de juveniles.

Si cuando tienes 17 años y un fisico todoterreno, en lugar de dejarte ir de discotecas todas las noches el entrenador te lo prohibe y no juegas si te lo pasas por el forro, cuando llegas al primer equipo vas mas recto que un hilo.

Pero claro, los chavales son estrellitas y hay que dejarles que se "diviertan". Precisamente Cristiano por ser gay (o Messi por ser autista), se dedicaron a darle duro al futbol y no ha pensar en que zorrilla se iban a beneficiar por la noche.


----------



## IVNP71 (20 Feb 2022)

Pericoburbujista Dale ánimos a los tuyos joder!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (20 Feb 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Eso es el entrenador que tengas de juveniles.
> 
> Si cuando tienes 17 años y un fisico todoterreno, en lugar de dejarte ir de discotecas todas las noches el entrenador te lo prohibe y no juegas si te lo pasas por el forro, cuando llegas al primer equipo vas mas recto que un hilo.
> 
> Pero claro, los chavales son estrellitas y hay que dejarles que se "diviertan". Precisamente Cristiano por ser gay (o Messi por ser autista), se dedicaron a darle duro al futbol y no ha pensar en que zorrilla se iban a beneficiar por la noche.



TAFKA también hay excepciones contadas con los dedos pero las hay.... ahí tenemos a Romario.
Romario. Es de sobra conocido el gusto de Romario por las salidas nocturnas. En Barcelona le ataron en corto e incluso le pusieron un detective privado. Su frase: "Si no salgo de noche, no meto goles", pasó a la historia.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Feb 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Lo bien que estabamos cuando estabas fuera del foro y no teniamos que leer tus comentarios de aburrir a las ovejas. A ver si te enteras:



Madre mia, con lo que he defendido yo al chortino noruego, igual que tu, y ahora resulta que no me soportas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Feb 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Joder y el Sevilla ganando en Cornellá 0-1 al descanso.
> Pozdrawiam.



Empata el Espanyol. No juegan una mierda pero los pericos tienen 2-3 jugadores de nivel.


----------



## barullo (20 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Madre mia, con lo que he defendido yo al chortino noruego, igual que tu, y ahora resulta que no me soportas.



Bibir para ber ¿eh?

Es acojonante la cantidad de odiadores que puede haber por aqui y sólo por leer lo que se escribe de cosas sin importancia como la tématica de este hilo


----------



## Edu.R (20 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Empata el Espanyol. No juegan una mierda pero los pericos tienen 2-3 jugadores de nivel.



El Espanyol club amego, 2 puntitos muy buenos.


----------



## ccc (20 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Madre mia, con lo que he defendido yo al chortino noruego, igual que tu, y ahora resulta que no me soportas.



No, en lo del noruego siempre hemos coincidido y he notado que has mantenido tu opinion aun cuando la gente se reia de nosotros, lo que es de valorar; es mas, desde que volviste, he leido cosas interesantes y he notado un cierto inconformismo, incluso he pensado que eras otra persona; pero ya leo tus mensajes de siempre,...,y hasta has criticado a gente que paro de escribir ayer cuando el madrid metio goles y las cosas "volvian a ir bien".

A ver, la gente del madrid es incorformista por naturaleza; ya lo decia Varane cuando estaba en manchester, que acababa de ganar la champions y la gente del club le felicitaba y le decia acto seguido, que al ajo, que al anyo siguiente tocaba la siguiente. El problema de Varane, es que lo dice como una critica, que no lo aguantaba y que por ello estaba en feliz de estar en manchester: Pues muy bien, por el y por el manchester, que han contratado a un jugador por 45M€ de traspaso, que le pagan >10M limpios anuales y que carece de hambre competitivo al mas alto nivel (y es que el chaval lo ha ganado todo, a nivel de clubes y a nivel de seleccion).

Y que te quede claro, no me caes mal, y creo que hasta tenemos cosas en comun, como que por ejemplo los 2 vivimos cerca en alemania (yo en stuttgart, tu en Mainz); te critico porque a veces pareces un hombre de club, que sale a rueda de prensa y que intenta ser comedido en sus palabras: Vamos, que a veces, no hay mucha diferencia entre tu y Butraguenyo.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (20 Feb 2022)

Bueno +6 a un Sevilla que cada vez está más claro que no va a llegar a 80 puntos. Mis cálculos son que ganando 8 partidos y como mucho empatando alguno somos campeones. Quedan 13.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Feb 2022)

Datos:

- El City ha perdido (2-3).
- El PSG ha perdido (3-1).
- El Bayern va perdiendo con el colista (0-1).

La jornada después de Shempions siempre es jodida.


----------



## Harkkonen (20 Feb 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Lo bien que estabamos cuando estabas fuera del foro y no teniamos que leer tus comentarios de aburrir a las ovejas. A ver si te enteras:
> 
> El Madrid no es el sevilla: El Sevilla no esta dentro de los 30 equipos historicos europeos, el madrid con diferencia es el numero 1; por tanto, es de esperar, que el madrid juegue mejor cuando nos enfrentamos, cosa que no ha ocurrido en los ultimos anyos; lo mismo podemos decir del atletico de bilbao, de villareal, de inter de milan,...,yo no recuerdo un partido este anyo en el que hemos jugado bien: por ejemplo, los del PSG se quejaran, pero hicieron un buen partido contra el City o contra nosotros: Yo no recuerdo un partido asi, ha habido partidos que hemos ganado, pero nunca hemos dado una buena imagen contra un gran equipo.
> 
> ...



Que sois unos putos pesaos, Zidane ganando 3 CL seguidas y estabais dando la chapa...

Y unos listos, que desde un ordenador sabeis como dirigir un vestuario y entrenar a un plantilla.

Pd - El Madrid no tiene plantilla para ganar CL, así que si ganamos la Liga es una buena temporada


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Feb 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Pues va a ser que no, cuando se echo a Solari, escribi en este foro que era el entrenador adecuado para el madrid. Por que? Sencillamente aplico algo de meritocracia e hizo constantes pruebas e hizo que el equipo fuera hacia arriba en juego (a diferencia de Lopetegui que nos dejo el equipo hecho unos zorros, a pesar de que este tuvo tiempo e hizo una pretemporada). Solari es el unico entrenador de los 3 de esa temporada (lopetegui, solari y ZZ), que el club -internamente- considera que fue tratado de forma injusta.
> 
> Ancelotti es un entrenador para el Everton, no para el madrid: Aqui deberia estar entrenando Nagelsmann, Kloop, Tuchel,..., con unas directrices echas por el club y no hay otra que: apostar por los jugadores de futuro. Caso Militao:
> 
> ...



Eso es muy bonito desde el hogar y desde el café, que si el entrenador mano dura y tal, las mismas chorradas de siempre.Te ha faltado decir que Vinicius no jugaba con Zidane. Los resultados mandan, lo mismo que los jugadores, encima directrieces del club ; si, como cuando les de por cambiar cada dos por tres entrenadores, aún recuerdo cuando largaron hace muchos años a RAdomir Antic, no daba espectáculo.
Como decía Bernabeu, los entrenadores son los profesionales del tema.
Ramos se fue porque no quiso seguir, se le hizo una oferta a un año y no quiso, luego su físico dijo basta y se ha terminado como jugador profesional. 
Como si supiesemos lo que pasa en los vestuarios y en los entrenamientos. Preguntale a la gente quién entrenaba el Madrid de di stéfano o el de la quinta del buitre, lo que cuentan siempre son los jugadores, son los que mandan. Los entrenadores son importantes mientras los jugadores quieren quel o sean y mientras estos estén acertados. Seguid con el rollo de los superentrenadores y la meritocracia que cuentan los periodistas.


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Feb 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Que sois unos putos pesaos, Zidane ganando 3 CL seguidas y estabais dando la chapa...
> 
> Y unos listos, que desde un ordenador sabeis como dirigir un vestuario y entrenar a un plantilla.
> 
> Pd - El Madrid no tiene plantilla para ganar CL, así que si ganamos la Liga es una buena temporada



ES que Odegard es un fenómeno, como otros tantos que ya no se acuerda nadie de ellos. Algunos les gusta ser sufridores de su equipo, vaya costumbres que tienen. Desde casa todo el mundo es muy listo, luego estamos en nuestros trabajos y somos unos putos inútiles, pero ojo, como entrenadores los mejores.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Feb 2022)

Vaya gol ha metido Aubameyang hoy…eso es lo que tiene que hacer un 9 y no el que juega en nuestro equipo,velocidad,desmarque,remate…en fin,como predicar en el desierto.

no entiendo bien como un equipo supuestamente arruinado puede sacarse jugadores de ese estilo de la manga,pero ya lo dije hace tiempo,solo les hace falta un par de retoques y ese equipo esta arriba de nuevo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Feb 2022)

Podria decirle añguien a ccc que me saque del block? Sigo pensando que de tenis no tiene ni idea pero le leo deslogado y en futbol si coincidimos en muchas cosas,ademas me siento solo e incomprendido como hater de benzemalo


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (20 Feb 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Ancelotti a la puta calle en verano.
> 
> Que tío más malo.No tiene nivel para el Madrid.
> 
> Ancholoti le llaman.



Algun merito tendra en que defensivamente el equipo haya mejorado.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (20 Feb 2022)

Woden dijo:


> No sé por qué insiste con el mierda de Asensio.



Despues de lo de ayer con el publico del Bernabeu, queda demostrado que lo mejor seria declararlo transferible y sacar un buen precio por el.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (20 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Equipo de gala. Ahora mismo esto es lo que hay.



No estoy de acuerdo, para mi Asensio deberia dejar de ser titular, no basta con que enchufe alguna de vez en cuando desde fuera del area, y Vinicius tampoco hace falta que se convierta en titular indiscutible, porque saliendo desde el banquillo es cuando mas y mejor puede revolucionar los partidos.

Mi once tipo seria: Courtois; Nacho, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Valverde, Casemiro, Modric, Kroos; Benzema, Jovic.

Como contra el PSG no se podra contar ni con Mendy ni con Casemiro, pondria a Courtois; Carvajal, Nacho, Militao, Alaba; Valverde, Rodrygo, Modric, Kroos; Benzema, Jovic.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Feb 2022)

Alguno esta viendo la final de Copa del Rey de baloncesto, Real madrid - Barcelona?

Si es asi, podeis pasar algun enlace piratilla?


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Feb 2022)

18 puntos la puta farsa al descanso... tienen que estar siendo un partidazo epico


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Podria decirle añguien a ccc que me saque del block?



Ya le echo yo un privi.

Edito: no me deja mandarle privados.


----------



## IVNP71 (20 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Espanyol club amego, 2 puntitos muy buenos.



Y tan amigo que al español le tengo mucho pero mucho cariño y por poco no fue mi equipo del alma por eso al español le deseo todo lo mejor.
Y todo esto lo cuento por una experiencia que me sucedió de pequeño entre la camiseta del Madrid y del Español.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Feb 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Ya le echo yo un privi.
> 
> Edito: no me deja mandarle privados.



No pasa nada hombre,se aprecia la buena voluntad


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Feb 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Alguno esta viendo la final de Copa del Rey de baloncesto, Real madrid - Barcelona?
> 
> Si es asi, podeis pasar algun enlace piratilla?



El enlace web que hay en livetv.sx funciona...más o menos,cada vez es más chungo esto de no pagar...


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Feb 2022)

Mirad a ver en stream2watch


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Feb 2022)

Le acaban de empatar al Madrí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Feb 2022)

Jasike nos tiene comida la moral.


----------



## el ruinas II (20 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Vaya gol ha metido Aubameyang hoy…eso es lo que tiene que hacer un 9 y no el que juega en nuestro equipo,velocidad,desmarque,remate…en fin,como predicar en el desierto.
> 
> no entiendo bien como un equipo supuestamente arruinado puede sacarse jugadores de ese estilo de la manga,pero ya lo dije hace tiempo,solo les hace falta un par de retoques y ese equipo esta arriba de nuevo.



hazte ya del farça y deja de sufrir


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Vaya gol ha metido Aubameyang hoy…eso es lo que tiene que hacer un 9 y no el que juega en nuestro equipo,velocidad,desmarque,remate…en fin,como predicar en el desierto.
> 
> no entiendo bien como un equipo supuestamente arruinado puede sacarse jugadores de ese estilo de la manga,pero ya lo dije hace tiempo,solo les hace falta un par de retoques y ese equipo esta arriba de nuevo.



Auba no lo quería el Arsenal. Por algo será. Las gangas a veces hay que preguntarse porqué lo son.


----------



## xilebo (20 Feb 2022)

*Puede que no haga nada, pero vaya chute tiene*


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Feb 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> hazte ya del farça y deja de sufrir



No puedo,cuando se adquieren ciertos hábitos de niño ya es difícil cambiar después...

Yo estás cosas las digo porque me gustaría que mi equipo fuese una apisonadora sin sentimientos,y si veo algo que me chirría pues lo digo,lo de encariñarme con jugadores (millonarios) no me va.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Puede que no haga nada, pero vaya chute tiene*



Es que no hace nada,solo le pega muy bien a puerta,si no le dejan el tiro franco es casi nulo...


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Auba no lo quería el Arsenal. Por algo será. Las gangas a veces hay que preguntarse porqué lo son.



No sigo al Arsenal la verdad,le recuerdo más del Dortmund,pero para ser alguien tirado de precio (es cesión?) debería ser más que interesante...


----------



## xilebo (20 Feb 2022)

*Así es como se hace*








*Un ejemplo en el que fijarse*


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Feb 2022)

Pues anda que el basket...culetazo de Mirotic a Deck y dos tiros libres  

Lo mismo el partido ha terminado ya y yo sigo viendo lo en el stream,pero está chungo esto...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Feb 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Que sois unos putos pesaos, Zidane ganando 3 CL seguidas y estabais dando la chapa...
> 
> Y unos listos, que desde un ordenador sabeis como dirigir un vestuario y entrenar a un plantilla.
> 
> Pd - El Madrid no tiene plantilla para ganar CL, así que si ganamos la Liga es una buena temporada



Yo en el pc futbol no se cuantas recopas y copas del rey gane con el algeciras y seguro que muchos hicieron campeon de champions al Madrid....pero a nosotros no nos regalaron el carnet como a Zidane.

Lo siento, me acaba de poseer paco jemez.  

En realidad lo veo xomo tu. Segun empezo la temporada pensar en ganar liga y no hacer el ridi en europa es un notable


----------



## Tubes (20 Feb 2022)

Joder que pena la de Deck


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No sigo al Arsenal la verdad,le recuerdo más del Dortmund,pero para ser alguien tirado de precio (es cesión?) debería ser más que interesante...



Es comprado. El Arsenal le dio la carta de libertad. Obviamente marcará goles si le dejan espacios pero ni de coña es el de hace años.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Así es como se hace*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ventajista. El peseyé va a ganar la lij an con la punta del nabo. Se la suda si pierden el partido.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues anda que el basket...culetazo de Mirotic a Deck y dos tiros libres
> 
> Lo mismo el partido ha terminado ya y yo sigo viendo lo en el stream,pero está chungo esto...



Ha acabado ya. Nos han ganado. Y sí, la falta de Deck es para hacérselo mirar. 
Este Far$a nos tiene comida la moral y este año nos lo van a ganar todo. A ver si es verdad que viene Larkin el año que viene.


----------



## euromelon (20 Feb 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ES que Odegard es un fenómeno, como otros tantos que ya no se acuerda nadie de ellos. Algunos les gusta ser sufridores de su equipo, vaya costumbres que tienen. Desde casa todo el mundo es muy listo, luego estamos en nuestros trabajos y somos unos putos inútiles, pero ojo, como entrenadores los mejores.



Verano del 2023 traspasado por 100 kilos


----------



## euromelon (20 Feb 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Bueno +6 a un Sevilla que cada vez está más claro que no va a llegar a 80 puntos. Mis cálculos son que ganando 8 partidos y como mucho empatando alguno somos campeones. Quedan 13.
> 
> Cuidado pues.



Que cuidado pues ni que ostias 

La liga la ganamos aunque jueguen todos los partidos Marcelo ausensio Isco y vater


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Feb 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ES que Odegard es un fenómeno, como otros tantos que ya no se acuerda nadie de ellos. Algunos les gusta ser sufridores de su equipo, vaya costumbres que tienen. Desde casa todo el mundo es muy listo, luego estamos en nuestros trabajos y somos unos putos inútiles, pero ojo, como entrenadores los mejores.



Odegor está bien vendido. No quería competir y no aguantó la presión. Está bien en un equipo secundario.


----------



## Lemavos (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> no entiendo bien como un equipo supuestamente arruinado puede sacarse jugadores de ese estilo de la manga,pero ya lo dije hace tiempo,solo les hace falta un par de retoques y ese equipo esta arriba de nuevo.



Yo te lo explico: Aubemeyang tiene 32 años, 33 al final de temporada y le han firmado un contrato de 3 años y medio, cuando tendrá 36. Con una cláusula para irse gratis en 2023 por si se sale del pellejo y algún grande le quiere de delantero suplente pagándole más que el Barça. Y todo eso teniendo en cuenta que en el Arsenal le habían retirado la la capitanía y dejado de convocar por problemas reiterados de indisciplina, o sea que igual te mete dos goles está jornada que se te queda dormido antes del partido dentro de tres.

Laporta ha interpretado (correctamente) que como no se clasifique para Champions puede pasar a la historia como el último presidente del FC Barcelona. Así que está firmando unos contratos completamente surrealistas (éste, el de Umtiti...) que le ayuden a quedar cuarto dentro de tres meses. Y dentro de tres años, pues ya se verá.

Para ellos no es mala táctica, pero pedir el fichaje de Aubameyang para el Madrid en las condiciones que le da el Barça es lamentapla.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Feb 2022)

Obomeyán, es como cuando nosotros traiamos a Adebayor o a Chicharito.


----------



## euromelon (20 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Odegor está bien vendido. No quería competir y no aguantó la presión. Está bien en un equipo secundario.



Más bien le dijeron qu tenía a Isco ausensio y hasta Arribas por delante del


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Obomeyán, es como cuando nosotros traiamos a Adebayor o a Chicharito.



Que conste que yo no le veo desde que estaba en Dortmund y jugó contra el Madrid en una liguilla,seguro que es muy malo y está muy acabado,pero el gol que ha metido hoy no lo hace ninguno del Madrid...

PD: a mi Adebayor aka "Manolito" me gustaba


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Feb 2022)

Modric - ¡Modric! - tiene 36 tacos y lleva dos temporadas por lo menos firmando año a año. Aubameyang va a llegar a los 36 con contrato garantizado pero si se quiere ir, se va. Vamos, que si se rompe la pierna y se queda cojo, cobra, si se arrastra, cobra, y si se sale, deja al Barça tirado y cobra más.

Ese contrato lo firma Florentino y sería motivo de moción de censura.


----------



## Otrasvidas (20 Feb 2022)

Ha debido ser un espectáculo la final de la Copa del Rey,¿no? Ivkovic-Maljkovic a hierro.


----------



## xilebo (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Feb 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Que sí, pero Cristiano es un jugador atípico, tanto física como psicológicamente hablando.
> En el caso de Isco, creo que no ha habido buena gestión, primero en reconducirlo cuando empezó el bajón, y segundo cuando ya estaba el bajón establecido, nadie supo deshacerse de él.
> Recordemos que esta gente son jóvenes sin demasiada formación, y por tanto vulnerables psicológicamente hablando, y sin necesidad de interferir en su vida privada, tampoco permitir que ésta les influya demasiado en su rendimiento.
> 
> Que un jugador no rinda cuando tiene un problema familiar grave porque alguien de su entorno está enfermo o ha fallecido, se entiende, pero que te agencies una chortina que te mete en el veganismo...eso ya es un problema del club.




Relacionar formación académica con vulnerabilidad psicológica o voluntad, es cuánto menos dudoso.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Feb 2022)

La liga esta ganadisima,a mi de hecho ahora mismo me importan mas los resultados del Betis que los del Madrid…


----------



## Edu.R (21 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> La liga esta ganadisima,a mi de hecho ahora mismo me importan mas los resultados del Betis que los del Madrid…



Si el Betis gana el derbi el domingo y nosotros ganamos en Vallecas, ojo porque el Sevilla tendría que mirar más hacia atrás que hacia delante. La zona de Uropalig se le pondría a 6 puntos.

Yo creo que si no la cagamos hasta el clásico, y no lo perdemos, la tendríamos al 98%.


----------



## MarloStanfield (21 Feb 2022)

todos los que decís que el madrit tiene ganada la liga por sacarle 6 puntos al segundo debe ser que no habéis ido viendo los partidos del madrit de los últimos....4 años? 


se pilla un constipado benzemá y sudamos sangre para pillar champions


----------



## Harkkonen (21 Feb 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Yo en el pc futbol no se cuantas recopas y copas del rey gane con el algeciras y seguro que muchos hicieron campeon de champions al Madrid....pero a nosotros no nos regalaron el carnet como a Zidane.
> 
> Lo siento, me acaba de poseer paco jemez.
> 
> En realidad lo veo xomo tu. Segun empezo la temporada pensar en ganar liga y no hacer el ridi en europa es un notable



Ancelotti tiene la misma plantilla y más vieja con la que el hídolo del foro, Solari, ganó tantos títulos...

A ver si Flopper se pone las pilas de una puta vez este verano wn fútbol y en basket.

Necesitamos un TOP en cada sección y dos muy buenos jugadores.

En fútbol Mbappe, un lateral derecho y Tchouameni

En basket Larkin y un base generador


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Feb 2022)

MarloStanfield dijo:


> se pilla un constipado benzemá y sudamos sangre para pillar champions



Benzema se pilló un constipado cuando estábamos a seis del Sevilla y a 15 del Barça, se perdió 3 partidos, y ahora estamos a seis del Sevilla y a 15 del Barça. Y no es el primer constipado esta temporada tampoco.

La liga está al 90% ahora mismo. La Champions está virtualmente asegurada, me imagino que ya ni se paga en las casas de apuestas.

No sé por qué, pero está quedando una temporada rarita de ambiente, cuando objetivamente está siendo relativamente buena.


----------



## Harkkonen (21 Feb 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Benzema se pilló un constipado cuando estábamos a seis del Sevilla y a 15 del Barça, se perdió 3 partidos, y ahora estamos a seis del Sevilla y a 15 del Barça. Y no es el primer constipado esta temporada tampoco.
> 
> La liga está al 90% ahora mismo. La Champions está virtualmente asegurada, me imagino que ya ni se paga en las casas de apuestas.
> 
> No sé por qué, pero está quedando una temporada rarita de ambiente, cuando objetivamente está siendo relativamente buena.



Llevamos un mal año, con las derrotas en Bilbao y en París.

Y no sólo por los resultados, si no por la imagen, dos partidos a cara de perro donde no dimos el nivel.

Muy importante competir contra el PSG para el resto de temporada, aunque no pasemos si hacer un buen partido


----------



## Harkkonen (21 Feb 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Benzema se pilló un constipado cuando estábamos a seis del Sevilla y a 15 del Barça, se perdió 3 partidos, y ahora estamos a seis del Sevilla y a 15 del Barça. Y no es el primer constipado esta temporada tampoco.
> 
> La liga está al 90% ahora mismo. La Champions está virtualmente asegurada, me imagino que ya ni se paga en las casas de apuestas.
> 
> No sé por qué, pero está quedando una temporada rarita de ambiente, cuando objetivamente está siendo relativamente buena.



Llevamos un mal año, con las derrotas en Bilbao y en París.

Y no sólo por los resultados, si no por la imagen, dos partidos a cara de perro donde no dimos el nivel.

Muy importante competir contra el PSG para el resto de temporada, aunque no pasemos si hacer un buen partido


----------



## MarloStanfield (21 Feb 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Benzema se pilló un constipado cuando estábamos a seis del Sevilla y a 15 del Barça, se perdió 3 partidos, y ahora estamos a seis del Sevilla y a 15 del Barça. Y no es el primer constipado esta temporada tampoco.
> 
> La liga está al 90% ahora mismo. La Champions está virtualmente asegurada, me imagino que ya ni se paga en las casas de apuestas.
> 
> No sé por qué, pero está quedando una temporada rarita de ambiente, cuando objetivamente está siendo relativamente buena.



Pues a ver si va a ser con que llevamos 5 años diciendo que esta generación hay sustituirla ya, sin recambio para nuestra estrella goleadora, porque se lleva diciendo 5 años que este verano sí que viene mbappe y acabando con mariano ausencio isco Marcelo lucas etc., porque el madrid salvo momentos contados no juega a nada entretenido de ver, o por que de no haberse inmolado el barsa y el atleti en el mismo año estaríamos luchando por poder entrar en la champions. Solo hay q ver el partido de Paris, que no nos metieron 5 los granjeros porque bajó Dios a vernos en forma de courtois.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Feb 2022)

MarloStanfield dijo:


> Pues a ver si va a ser con que llevamos 5 años diciendo que esta generación hay sustituirla ya, sin recambio para nuestra estrella goleadora, porque se lleva diciendo 5 años que este verano sí que viene mbappe y acabando con mariano ausencio isco Marcelo lucas etc., porque el madrid salvo momentos contados no juega a nada entretenido de ver, o por que de no haberse inmolado el barsa y el atleti en el mismo año estaríamos luchando por poder entrar en la champions. Solo hay q ver el partido de Paris, que no nos metieron 5 los granjeros porque bajó Dios a vernos en forma de courtois.



A ver, no son 5, son 4. Que van a incluir casi seguro 2 ligas en 4 años, algo bastante razonable, y una limpia muy considerable de fichas, con correspondiente fichaje de futuro este verano. Las cosas que se han hecho para ir renovando al equipo de las tres Champions han incluido aciertos (Mendy, Militao, Vinicius, Courtois), muy mala suerte (la patada que dejó a Hazard hecho un despojo, la dimisión inexplicable de Bale de su profesión), y algunas cosas más reguleras tipo Jovic o Mariano. Pero en general sustituir a 11 tíos que eran de lo mejor del mundo en su puesto y además estaban casi todos más o menos en la misma franja de edad es un trabajo que no se puede hacer en menos tiempo.

También está el tema del COVID, que a nosotros nos pilló en bragas porque teníamos unos gastos fijos terribles por la construcción del estadio. Al estadio no le puedes pedir que se baje el sueldo un 10%, por ejemplo. Para salir de eso indemnes, que hemos salido, ha habido que hacer muchos sacrificios que otros equipos no han tenido que hacer.

Podemos rajar todo lo que queramos de Bilbao o del PSG, pero por ejemplo en diciembre ganamos a Sevilla, Inter, Atleti, Real Sociedad (que entonces iba 3a creo) y Athletic (2 veces) en exactamente 3 semanas de partidos; eso tiene un huevo y medio de mérito, mucho más que hacer un mal partido en Bilbao, pero no se lo damos.


----------



## Policía Pérez (21 Feb 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Benzema se pilló un constipado cuando estábamos a seis del Sevilla y a 15 del Barça, se perdió 3 partidos, y ahora estamos a seis del Sevilla y a 15 del Barça. Y no es el primer constipado esta temporada tampoco.
> 
> La liga está al 90% ahora mismo. La Champions está virtualmente asegurada, me imagino que ya ni se paga en las casas de apuestas.
> 
> No sé por qué, pero está quedando una temporada rarita de ambiente, cuando objetivamente está siendo relativamente buena.



La puta prensa, que han metido en la cabeza a la gente que es determinante. Cuando Benzema esta mas cerca de ser un Higuain infla-estadisticas-contra-Osasunas que nunca hace nada en partidos importantes. Por no hacer ni defiende siquiera


----------



## fogbugz (21 Feb 2022)

Al Madrid le hace muchisima falta otro delantero. Benzema, aunque uno opine que es determinante, no es suficiente. Yo creo que Mbappe no es tan bueno como lo venden y ademas es excesivamente egocentrico. Un futbolista estilo Haaland o Vlahovic (lastima haberlo dejado escapar) vendria mejor.

El unico otro que puede reemplazar a Benzema sin hacer un fichaje es Bale. El entrenador deberia de motivarlo algo mas, aunque como profesional no se le ve muy metido en su trabajo que digamos.

Tambien hacen falta uno o dos laterales, Mendy no tiene recambio y Carvajal esta muy irregular. Haber vendido los 3 laterales tan buenos que teniamos es absurdo. Y hace falta otro Kroos.

Con esas piezas se podria tener de nuevo un equipo para aspirar a todo. Ahora mismo hay piezas muy top, por ejemplo Courtois, pero otros no dan el nivel o se les esta quemando.


----------



## xilebo (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## cebollo (21 Feb 2022)

Yo creo que el club decidió que el lateral derecho es la posición menos decisiva así que para garantizar que haya siempre un español en el once pues Carvajal, Lucas Vázquez, a veces Nacho, tenemos cedido a Odriozola.


Es la posición peor cubierta con diferencia.

Históricamente ha pasado siempre porque no es una posición en la que haya muchos fueras de serie y para tener un jugador normal pues tiras de Chendo, Salgado, Arbeloa. Es la cuota Paco pero ahora es muy descarado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Feb 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Yo creo que el club decidió que el lateral derecho es la posición menos decisiva así que para garantizar que haya siempre un español en el once pues Carvajal, Lucas Vázquez, a veces Nacho, tenemos cedido a Odriozola.
> 
> 
> Es la posición peor cubierta con diferencia.
> ...




Carvajal cuando le repescaron de Alemania era el mejor del mundo en su puesto.

El Madrid como dices siempre ha tenido bastante basura en ese puesto, de nivel solo se me ocurren cafu y lham en esa demarcación, ambos los intento fichar florencio y no pudo ser.

Otro que despuntó fue un mamadou brasileño del Inter pero antes de fichar ya había bajado mucho su nivel, no recuerdo cómo se llamaba


----------



## xilebo (21 Feb 2022)

Esto sigue coleando  

*Ramos: "Piqué cobra esto, yo quiero lo mismo o más"*

'Sport' asegura que cuando el camero conoció la cifra que percibía el central del *Barça*, la utilizó como argumento para negociar sus renovaciones con el *Madrid*.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Feb 2022)

Vale ya he encontrado quien era el lateral, Maicon, que hizo un año cojonudo y luego se dedicó a eyacular en los botes de champú de sus compañeros, por eso le echaron de Brasil y me imagino que su afición a las eyaculaciones le dejaría sin fuerzas en el Inter por eso no volvió a rendir.

Copio y pego:



Según Mundo Deportivo, Maicon, en estado de ebriedad, eyaculó en el champú de David Luiz a modo de broma, pero para Dunga, este acto rompió los códigos de convivencia en el plantel y por ello, fue echado de la selección brasileña


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Esto sigue coleando
> 
> *Ramos: "Piqué cobra esto, yo quiero lo mismo o más"*
> 
> 'Sport' asegura que cuando el camero conoció la cifra que percibía el central del *Barça*, la utilizó como argumento para negociar sus renovaciones con el *Madrid*.




No creo que el psg le esté pagando el sueldo íntegro ni de coña.

Aquí pedía 12 kilos al año dos años =24 en dos años.

Allí le pagan 12 kilos en dos años =12 en dos años.


Y marca y as vendiendo que se llevaba un tío de 36 años una prima de fichaje de 40 millones por fichar por el PSG    

Cosas de "periodistas".



Hablando de ramos, siempre que le pusieron un delantero o extremo de talento le meaba.

Míticas las meadas de Ronaldinho, pero es que incluso gordo en el Milan le tiraba caños.

Messi le meaba en cada partido.

Mítico el día que Henry me meo en la banda.


Era un central técnico pero con poca cabeza, su soberbia costaba muchos balones en defensa, era habitual verle perder la pelota por picarla o intentar hacer vaselinas en defensa.
Uno de sus puntos fuertes era el gol, fue una de las razones por las que estaba tan encumbrado, se sumaba bien al ataque y era polivalente pues podía jugar en un lateral.
Porque era de lo poco nacional a cierto nivel que había en el equipo.

Era bueno, eso es innegable, pero no tanto como quieren hacer ver.
Se le transformó en idolo porque no había más jugadores de nivel nacionales en la plantilla tras casillas.

Como defensas en mi opinión muy superiores:

Maldini.
Hierro.
Sammer.
Nesta.
Ayala.
Puyol.
Terry.
Lucio.
Desailly.


----------



## cebollo (21 Feb 2022)

Estaban todos los del Barcelona diciendo que Alves era el mejor lateral derecho de la historia y era suplente con Brasil. El titular era Maicon que además les metió un gol en Champions.

Los del Barcelona pueden tener razón o no pero que son gafes no tiene debate.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Feb 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Estaban todos los del Barcelona diciendo que Alves era el mejor lateral derecho de la historia y era suplente con Brasil. El titular era Maicon que además les metió un gol en Champions.
> 
> Los del Barcelona pueden tener razón o no pero que son gafes no tiene debate.




Supongo que también eyaculo en el champú de Alves el tal Maicon.


----------



## Tubiegah (21 Feb 2022)

Para el año que viene, ya que frappé está clarísimo que NO va a fichar por nosotros, vamos a necesitar firmar no menos de 5 o 6 nigros, empezando por el chumeni ese.

Pasaremos de ser la Casa Blanca a la Plantación de algodón.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Feb 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Benzema se pilló un constipado cuando estábamos a seis del Sevilla y a 15 del Barça, se perdió 3 partidos, y ahora estamos a seis del Sevilla y a 15 del Barça. Y no es el primer constipado esta temporada tampoco.
> 
> La liga está al 90% ahora mismo. La Champions está virtualmente asegurada, me imagino que ya ni se paga en las casas de apuestas.
> 
> No sé por qué, pero está quedando una temporada rarita de ambiente, cuando objetivamente está siendo relativamente buena.



Es el Madrid, hay que seguir el ritmo del periolismo español, siempre crisis, siempre quejas, no disfrutar del equipo.


----------



## MarloStanfield (21 Feb 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Es el Madrid, hay que seguir el ritmo del periolismo español, siempre crisis, siempre quejas, no disfrutar del equipo.



Disfrutar de ausencio y sus 8 partidos de dar pases atrás entre golazo y golazo??? De isco y sus paseos por el campo para bajar la tripa cervecera??? De las arrancdas explosivas de lucas vazquez , marcelo y carvajal por la banda, comparables a las que hace mi abuelo del sofá al cuarto de baño?? Del instinto asesino en el area de mariano jovic y benzema, que entr los tres no suman un delantero centro? De la coleccion de pases de seguridad entre centrocampistas y delanteros y vuelta a empezar?? O de qué exactamente es de lo que tenemos que disfrutar desde hace ya un lustro??? 

Del ambiente animado y festivo del estadio, acaso y de su harmonioso sonido de Cáscara de pipas rebotando en el hormigón de la grada ??? 


Porque para ver veinte minutos buenos de juego cada dos meses o una coleccion de highlights aislados como el gol del otro dia de vinicius a pase de bezema prefier ponerme un video de youtube donde me los resumen y veo desde casa que pagar un solo euro por or a aburrirme al estadio cada dos semanas.


----------



## chicken (21 Feb 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Para el año que viene, ya que frappé está clarísimo que NO va a fichar por nosotros, vamos a necesitar firmar no menos de 5 o 6 nigros, empezando por el chumeni ese.
> 
> Pasaremos de ser la Casa Blanca a la Plantación de algodón.



A este paso, Mbappé se va a convertir en el nuevo Harry Kane (el delantero inglés que desde hace cinco años tiene a media Europa detrás de él pero va camino de seguir en el Tottenham hasta que se retire).


----------



## Lake (21 Feb 2022)

Mejor que no venga si hay alguna claúsula secreta en el pack del fichaje , y los blancos vuelven a hacer el ridi en la vuelta contra el PSG...


----------



## pepetemete (21 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Relacionar formación académica con vulnerabilidad psicológica o voluntad, es cuánto menos dudoso.



Me he explicado como el culo. 
Tienes toda la razón.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Feb 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Me he explicado como el culo.
> Tienes toda la razón.




Sin problema, también podías pensar así y seguiría sin haber problema cada uno tiene su opinion


----------



## pepetemete (21 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sin problema, también podías pensar así y seguiría sin haber problema cada uno tiene su opinion



No hombre, es que lo leo ahora y veo que tienes razón, de hecho no tiene nada que ver una cosa con la otra.
Solo que a veces mezclo idiomas y ya pierdo la costumbre de expresarme o explicarme bien en castellano


----------



## xilebo (22 Feb 2022)

*Odriozola, primer fichaje*

El gran rendimiento del lateral de *San Sebastián* en la *Fiorentina* logra que el *Real Madrid* decida repescarle este verano con vistas a la campaña 2022-23.


----------



## El Juani (22 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Odriozola, primer fichaje*
> 
> El gran rendimiento del lateral de *San Sebastián* en la *Fiorentina* logra que el *Real Madrid* decida repescarle este verano con vistas a la campaña 2022-23.



Hay futbolistas que brillan y hacen buenos papeles en otros equipos, pero después a la hora de ponerse la camiseta del Madrid o de otro "grande" se diluyen como azucarillos.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (22 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Hay futbolistas que brillan y hacen buenos papeles en otros equipos, pero después a la hora de ponerse la camiseta del Madrid o de otro "grande" se diluyen como azucarillos.



Illarramendi es un claro ejemplo. No obstante dependiendo de que entrenador entre habra que ver si vale o no


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (22 Feb 2022)

Pufas se mea en Odriozola.


----------



## El Juani (22 Feb 2022)

Están muy preocupados en el Sport por la salud financiera del Madrid y de Florentino


----------



## xilebo (22 Feb 2022)

*Sobrevuela el 'caso Ronaldinho'*

En 2003, el *Madrid* quiso posponer un año el fichaje del brasileño, igual que ahora con el noruego. El *Barcelona* tomó ventaja y cambió la tendencia de ambos clubes.


----------



## JimTonic (22 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Sobrevuela el 'caso Ronaldinho'*
> 
> En 2003, el *Madrid* quiso posponer un año el fichaje del brasileño, igual que ahora con el noruego. El *Barcelona* tomó ventaja y cambió la tendencia de ambos clubes.



parece que ha firmado un precontrato con el madrid

si decidiese salir do dormunt este año el madrid tiene preferencia para ficharle


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (22 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si el Betis gana el derbi el domingo y nosotros ganamos en Vallecas, ojo porque el Sevilla tendría que mirar más hacia atrás que hacia delante. La zona de Uropalig se le pondría a 6 puntos.
> 
> Yo creo que si no la cagamos hasta el clásico, y no lo perdemos, la tendríamos al 98%.



Exactamente, vamos a empezar ya a chuparnos las pollas.

Siempre igual, joder!

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Juani (22 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Otra cosa que también me tiene con la mosca detrás de la oreja es Haaland con lo de las lesiones.



Lo dije páginas atrás, el tema de Haaland con las lesiones y ahora que veo esto de nuevo... hoy







Es también para preguntarse y dudar de su fichaje, al menos poner en la balance todas y cada uno de los pros y los contras.

Y me parece un jugadorazo como la copa de un pino eh. También ha forzado en volver antes de tiempo en muchos partidos


----------



## xilebo (22 Feb 2022)

*El Madrid elige al encargado de rentabilizar el nuevo Bernabéu*

*Santiago López-Vilas*, hasta ahora director de inversiones de *Millenium*, a punto de ser nombrado consejero delegado del *estadio*.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si el Betis gana el derbi el domingo y nosotros ganamos en Vallecas, ojo porque el Sevilla tendría que mirar más hacia atrás que hacia delante. La zona de Uropalig se le pondría a 6 puntos.
> 
> Yo creo que si no la cagamos hasta el clásico, y no lo perdemos, la tendríamos al 98%.



El clásico es perfectamente irrelevante, es igual de importante que el partido que nos queda contra el Cádiz o el del Rayo este finde.

El único partido importante -- en el sentido de que no lo podemos perder -- que nos queda es en el Pizjuán. Los otros 12 son todos lo mismo. Y el del Pizjuán nos valdría empatarlo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Feb 2022)

La verdad es que fichar un delantero es fácil,solo hay que esperar agazapado a ver en quien se fija el patético y luego ir a por ese...

Ya fueron a por Vlahovic este verano y tiene toda la pinta de crack el tío,y la cantidad de delanteros buenos que han pasado por ahí...

Y aquí 15 años con Benzema,voy a llorar


----------



## barullo (22 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> La verdad es que fichar un delantero es fácil,solo hay que esperar agazapado a ver en quien se fija el patético y luego ir a por ese...
> 
> Ya fueron a por Vlahovic este verano y tiene toda la pinta de crack el tío,y la cantidad de delanteros buenos que han pasado por ahí...
> 
> Y aquí 15 años con Benzema,voy a llorar



Pues fichad a Rafa Mir, que le queríamos y nos le levantó el Sevilla

Así podréis quejaros de verdad y con razón cuando Luis Enrique no lleve a nadie del mandril si es que juega con vosotros claro


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues fichad a Rafa Mir, que le queríamos y nos le levantó el Sevilla
> 
> Así podréis quejaros de verdad y con razón cuando Luis Enrique no lleve a nadie del mandril si es que juega con vosotros claro



No digo que haya que acertar siempre,pero joder así a bote pronto,Agüero,Forlan,Falcao,Griezmann,Suarez...Hasselbaink,Vieri...hasta Hugo Sánchez y Futre si vamos un pelín más atrás ya  algunos duraron poco eso sí,pero estar han estado...

Aquí quitas a CR7 y no hay color


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Feb 2022)

Os traigo la solución....
4 ejemplares de mamadou.

El mamadou lateral del Sevilla.


Mamadou Pogba.

Mamadou mbappe.

Mamadou lukaku.


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Os traigo la solución....
> 4 ejemplares de mamadou.
> 
> El mamadou lateral del Sevilla.
> ...



Si es lo que yo digo,fichar es fácil,los delanteros que quiera el patético y el resto negros,todos los que encuentres,ya tienes equipo campeón con eso


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si es lo que yo digo,fichar es fácil,los delanteros que quiera el patético y el resto negros,todos los que encuentres,ya tienes equipo campeón con eso




Tampoco hay que ponerse a fichar mamadous a lo loco, deben ser buenos ejemplares, no vale cualquiera.


----------



## cebollo (22 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Y aquí 15 años con Benzema,voy a llorar



Creo que tienes el síndrome de el-cesped-del-vecino-es-mas-verde. 

Si Benzema jugara en el Barcelona te parecería un fenómeno.


----------



## El Juani (22 Feb 2022)

José Félix Díaz, el de Marca, dice que el Madrid está detrás de Tchouameni, Wirtz y Gravenberch . 

También ha salido información de que gusta Bernardo Silva del City.

Al menos ya se escuchan y se barajan nombres de centrocampistas... asunto que nos viene de lujo. A ver...


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Feb 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Creo que tienes el síndrome de el-cesped-del-vecino-es-mas-verde.
> 
> Si Benzema jugara en el Barcelona te parecería un fenómeno.



Pues no sé,la verdad es que es algo que no descarto...también influye que del Madrid veo muchos partidos,y de otros equipos raramente,generalmente solo partidos muy importantes,cuando juegan con nosotros y resúmenes...

De todos modos yo por más que lo miro y lo remiro a mi Benzema no me parece nada del otro jueves como delantero,y si tuviera consideración de suplente esforzado pues vale,es el hecho de que lo quieran vender como superestrella lo que me chirría... 

de hecho si soy sincero en el Madrid no recuerdo un delantero crack...yo creo que nunca lo ha habido CR7 al margen 

no,ni Raúl ni Van Nistelroy ni Zamorano me lo parecían...ni Hugo Sánchez yo diría


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues no sé,la verdad es que es algo que no descarto...también influye que del Madrid veo muchos partidos,y de otros equipos raramente,generalmente solo partidos muy importantes,cuando juegan con nosotros y resúmenes...
> 
> De todos modos yo por más que lo miro y lo remiro a mi Benzema no me parece nada del otro jueves como delantero,y si tuviera consideración de suplente esforzado pues vale,es el hecho de que lo quieran vender como superestrella lo que me chirría...
> 
> ...




Joder nazario era un delantero top, zamorano, Raúl y nistelriy te doy la razón, solo eran goleadores nada técnicos.

Benzema antes de fichar por el Madrid era un jugador rapido y con mucho regate, recordarás que por si firma de jugar se le comparaba con el mismísimo nazario, el tema es que aquí en Madrid se convirtió en un futbolista coral y lo hizo muy bien, es un gran futbolista, el problema es que no era competitivo y ahora sí lo es, justo al final de su carrera.
También es cierto que antes fallaba más que una escopeta de feria, cosa que ha ido arreglando.


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder nazario era un delantero top, zamorano, Raúl y nistelriy te doy la razón, solo eran goleadores nada técnicos.
> 
> Benzema antes de fichar por el Madrid era un jugador rapido y con mucho regate, recordarás que por si firma de jugar se le comparaba con el mismísimo nazario, el tema es que aquí en Madrid se convirtió en un futbolista coral y lo hizo muy bien, es un gran futbolista, el problema es que no era competitivo y ahora sí lo es, justo al final de su carrera.
> También es cierto que antes fallaba más que una escopeta de feria, cosa que ha ido arreglando.



Ah perdón,me olvidé de Nazario...

Este si estuvo aqui a un muy buen nivel al menos un par de años,aunque siguiendo mi tónica negativa tengo que decir que era una sombra del jugador de antes de las lesiones,lo que pasa es que aquel era algo taaaaan brutal que estando al 70% seguía siendo un jugadorazo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



¿Esas volteretas no las hacía el cabrón de Hugo Sánchez?


----------



## cebollo (22 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues no sé,la verdad es que es algo que no descarto...también influye que del Madrid veo muchos partidos,y de otros equipos raramente,generalmente solo partidos muy importantes,cuando juegan con nosotros y resúmenes...



El fenómeno psicológico de la otra cola avanza más rápidamente, existe.

Aparte de eso, de nuestro equipo vemos los partidos enteros y eso incluye muchos errores, pérdidas de balón, ocasiones pérdidas. Ves lo bueno pero también lo malo. 

De las estrellas de otros equipos solo ves los golazos en resúmenes y videos y parecen la ostia. 

Isco, James, en otra época Butragueño son jugadores que sí sólo ves un video seleccionado de 5 minutos te parecen la releche.


----------



## Policía Pérez (22 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues no sé,la verdad es que es algo que no descarto...también influye que del Madrid veo muchos partidos,y de otros equipos raramente,generalmente solo partidos muy importantes,cuando juegan con nosotros y resúmenes...
> 
> De todos modos yo por más que lo miro y lo remiro a mi Benzema no me parece nada del otro jueves como delantero,y si tuviera consideración de suplente esforzado pues vale,es el hecho de que lo quieran vender como superestrella lo que me chirría...
> 
> ...



Joder Raul era crack entre los cracks. Rollo Bale, delantero casi al nivel de los mejores que a su vez defiende como un cabron, lo que permite a las estrellitas tocarse los huevos a dos manos. Es un tipo de jugador que escasea aun mas que los balones de oro

Si tienes un todoterreno como Raul o Bale + una estrella, ganas a todo el mundo. Si solo tienes estrellitas lo llevas crudo, ahi tienes a la argentina de Messi, o al PSG, capaces de perder la liga francesa


----------



## barullo (22 Feb 2022)

Raúl para nosotros siempre será un jugador formado en nuestro club que se portó como un chaquetero.

Dicho esto en el Madri rindió de puta madre, en cambio en la selección nunca estuvo a la altura.

Se lo habéis agradecido poco he de decir también, como de costumbre. Pero vamos que se joda que se lo merece por Judas


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (22 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No digo que haya que acertar siempre,pero joder así a bote pronto,Agüero,Forlan,Falcao,Griezmann,Suarez...Hasselbaink,Vieri...hasta Hugo Sánchez y Futre si vamos un pelín más atrás ya  algunos duraron poco eso sí,pero estar han estado...
> 
> Aquí quitas a CR7 y no hay color



Te olvidas de ruud van nilsterooy y Morientes aunque era un tronco de puta madre tuvo algunas buenas rachas pero si, en esencia de acuerdo. No obstante tambien creo que no todas las camisetas pesan igual y la del madrid habria que verlos...

Por cierto el atletico tambien cometio sus pifias, os acordais del Pato Sosa?


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Feb 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Por cierto el atletico tamvien cometio sus pifias, os acordais del Pato Sosa?



Se fichan tantos jugadores que es inevitable que alguno salga rana,de todos modos si es a coste 0 o casi es algo totalmente asumible,lo jodido es encontrarte con un caso Hazard (aunque yo creo que el problema es la lesión que tuvo) que es algo que te hunde en la miseria...

Por eso decía que al Madrid lo sigo mucho más,creo que podría recordar perfectamente perfectamente 20 blufs empezando con Prosinecki,de otros como no sea algo muy reciente ni me acuerdo...




cebollo dijo:


> El fenómeno psicológico de la otra cola avanza más rápidamente, existe.
> 
> Aparte de eso, de nuestro equipo vemos los partidos enteros y eso incluye muchos errores, pérdidas de balón, ocasiones pérdidas. Ves lo bueno pero también lo malo.
> 
> ...



Eres psicólogo? Tienes consulta y me harías un precio de forero?


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Feb 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Por cierto el atletico tamvien cometio sus pifias, os acordais del Pato Sosa?



Del patético ahora mismo me acuerdo del tren Valencia y de Jesús Gil diciendo que al negro le cortaba el cuello  aunque no sé si costó mucho o poco...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (22 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Raúl para nosotros siempre será un jugador formado en nuestro club que se portó como un chaquetero.
> 
> Dicho esto en el Madri rindió de puta madre, en cambio en la selección nunca estuvo a la altura.
> 
> Se lo habéis agradecido poco he de decir también, como de costumbre. Pero vamos que se joda que se lo merece por Judas



Ademas de que se portaba como si el club fuera suyo y preferia que el madrid fracasase mientras el estuviera de titular a echarse a un lado por el bien del club.

Para mi tras la novena paso a ser Baul sin mas


----------



## cebollo (22 Feb 2022)

Yo tengo la teoría de que Raúl fue un ídolo del madridismo y Casillas un ídolo del antimadridismo.

Da para tesis de Sociología pero tengo que desarrollarlo.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (22 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Del patético ahora mismo me acuerdo del tren Valencia y de Jesús Gil diciendo que al negro le cortaba el cuello  aunque no sé si costó mucho o poco...



La epoca en segunda fue un no parar de pufos, Juan Gomez, el propio Pato, Toni el portero del Español...

Pero la era Gil estaba plagada...Moacir, Pizo Gomez y ahora estoy perezoso para hacer memoria pero me suena que el Tato Abadia tambien paso por alli, los negros que tenia viviendo como si fueran mendigos (Mawi, Lawal creo eran) Torrisi o Serena a finales de siglo, Gronkjoer o Perea en la era precholo....pero si, entre Sanz y Calderon nuestras huestes estaban llenas de broza...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (22 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Del patético ahora mismo me acuerdo del tren Valencia y de Jesús Gil diciendo que al negro le cortaba el cuello  aunque no sé si costó mucho o poco...



Tengo entendido que por no pagarle a un jugador , este le denuncio y hasta que no le pago tuvo embargada la taquilla...xreo que Losada...voy a buscar info


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> no,ni Raúl ni Van Nistelroy ni Zamorano me lo parecían...ni Hugo Sánchez yo diría



No me jodas, Raúl fue top-10 y si me apuras top-5 mundial en su puesto durante muchos años. Otra cosa es que lo juzgues con los criterios de hoy en día, entonces te parece un cojo lento que no le sabe pegar al balón, pero para su época era un futbolista como la copa de un pino.

Además, aunque sea un poco tangente, en su decadencia se ha comprobado que los 50 goles al año de Ronaldo o Messi tenían bastante trampa, quicir, que meter 25 o 30 no es quedarse corto.


----------



## Harkkonen (23 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ah perdón,me olvidé de Nazario...
> 
> Este si estuvo aqui a un muy buen nivel al menos un par de años,aunque siguiendo mi tónica negativa tengo que decir que era una sombra del jugador de antes de las lesiones,lo que pasa es que aquel era algo taaaaan brutal que estando al 70% seguía siendo un jugadorazo.



Nazario si fue el mejor jugador de la historia, una pena la rodilla...

Los vídeos de su etapa en Brasil y Holanda son lo mas brutal que vi núnca.

En Barcelona y Milán tb


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Feb 2022)

Una de las cosas que más me gustaba de cuando veía fútbol en el campo era ignorar el juego y pasarme 2-3 minutos siguiendo al mismo jugador, aunque no la tocase. Raúl en su apogeo era acojonante, no paraba de correr y de sacar a los defensas de sitio, era un porculo constante y una disciplina inquebrantable por parte de alguien que sabe que Dios no le ha dado gran cosa para jugar al fútbol.

Ronaldo Nazario en cambio, todo lo vago que podáis pensar que era, pues era eso y mucho más. Al trote cochinero en horizontal el 99% del tiempo hasta que veía la ocasión de recibir con 2m de espacio y ahí ya si pegaba un acelerón de la hostia, al espacio en profundidad o hacia atrás para darse la vuelta y encarar en carrera.

Es una reflexión un poco filosófica, pero el fútbol que ve el 99.9999% de la gente es por la tele, y el fútbol como juego y el fútbol que ves por la tele no es para nada lo mismo. El acto mismo de verlo por la tele determina lo que ves y lo que no ves, y en base a eso te formas criterios sobre quién es bueno o malo. Es bastante curioso.


----------



## cebollo (23 Feb 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Yo tengo la teoría de que Raúl fue un ídolo del madridismo y Casillas un ídolo del antimadridismo.
> 
> Da para tesis de Sociología pero tengo que desarrollarlo.



Me autocito y arranco. La decadencia de Raúl fue bastante triste pero sus primeras temporadas fueron buenas y fue un madrileño de la cantera que ganó 3 Copas de Europa en un club que había estado 30 años sin ganarla. Sus mejores años (96-03) además coinciden con la era Aznar y con una época en la que España no daba asco. El raulista es madridista, taurino, de Vox y veía Médico de familia.. 

La parte central de la carrera de Casillas (de 2003 a 2013) coincide con el dominio del Farsa, con el zapaterismo, con el hundimiento de España. Es un jugador al que el madridismo no asocia con una buena época. Tiene vitola de ganador por éxitos con la selección pero el antimadridismo le adora porque le asocia con épocas malas del madridismo. Los mayores fans de Casillas son del Barcelona, votan a Sánchez, se toman en serio a Almodovar y les hace gracia Boris Izaguirre.

Me voy a desayunar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

Joder hemos visto a raules distintos.....

Raúl en el real Madrid tiene 3 años muy buenos, es básicamente durante esos tres años el delantero top de Europa.
Le ningunean y no gana ningún balón de oro, se lo dan a owen    que venía de empatar con su prima.

Ahora bien, después de esos tres años comienza el apocalipsis, un tío que ya de por sí corría poco, tenía una técnica que concordaba más con un jugador de regional que con un delantero del Madrid le empezaron a llenar el equipo de superdotados técnicos como Ronaldo o Zidane, el tipo intento adaptarse pero seguía siendo titular por ser el componente nacional en el marketing de los galácticos.

Y atentos a la jugada porque aquellos maravillosos 3 años el Madrid los va a acabar pagando durante otros diez con un jugador pobre técnicamente que aseguraba 20 goles por año como podía hacer cualquier delantero en un equipo como el Madrid, vanmistelroy el tiempo que está aquí por ejemplo.

Aún así el tío era competitivo eso es innegable, pero sus últimos cuatro años en el Madrid eran vergonzosos, no corría, no presionaba y eso se unía a su poca técnica, por supuesto ya no marcaba tantos goles tampoco...durante cerca de cinco años tuvo la ficha más alta del Madrid que además le tuvo que pagar para que se marchara a otro equipo a jugar.


Raúl tuvo tres años magníficos, los tres que le duró la forma física, esos tres en los que si presionaba, peleaba los balones y dentro de sus limitaciones era inteligente en su juego.

El resto fue vivir de rentas con números que luego se demostraron eran alcanzables para cualquier delantero en un club que genera un millón de ocasiones al año.

Era trágico verle correr, lo lento que era, o intentar la puñetera vaselina delante de porteros que no tenían ni que moverse porque ya sabían que lo que iba a hacer, lo de tirar desde fuera del area ya nos olvidamos.

Lo suyo siempre fue el oportunismo y rematar de cabeza.


Con la selección ya ni hablamos, con sus palmeros dando por culo incluso después de ganar la Eurocopa y mundial, que llegaron a presionar con el krusty en la selección para que volviera, tremendo.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (23 Feb 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Nazario si fue el mejor jugador de la historia, una pena la rodilla...
> 
> Los vídeos de su etapa en Brasil y Holanda son lo mas brutal que vi núnca.
> 
> En Barcelona y Milán tb



Yo creo que su gran epoca fue la de Barcelona, el resto, en Madrid un buen goleador rodeado de un gran equipo pero no era para nada el que tiraba del carro. Lo hubiera cambiado por van nilstelrooy sin dudarlo, aunque Nike tratase de venderlo como el mejor desde su lesion en Milan meeee


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (23 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder hemos visto a raules distintos.....
> 
> Raúl en el real Madrid tiene 3 años muy buenos, es básicamente durante esos tres años el delantero top de Europa.
> Le ningunean y no gana ningún balón de oro, se lo dan a owen    que venía de empatar con su prima.
> ...



Yo diria que hasta 2000 era la polla, hasta 2003 se justificaba su presencia y en adelante, Baul.

Yo siempre pense que la epoca Luxemburgo fue boicoteada y que podria haber durado mas y haber ganado cosas...poco a poco salen jugadores de esa epoca que apuntan a que Baul ponia de su parte para mandar en el vestuario y boicotear si fuera necesario


----------



## cebollo (23 Feb 2022)

Un problema de Raúl es que su sucesor le superó y eso te condena al olvido o a una comparación aciaga.
Su sucesor es Cristiano. Los dos atacantes que arrancan por la izquierda pero se van al área a rematar y dejan hueco para que suba el lateral (Roberto Carlos-Marcelo). Los dos muy trabajadores, competitivos y con olfato golpeador.
La diferencia, claro, es que las facultades físicas de Cristiano son muy superiores. Es un Raúl más rápido, fuerte, potente, con más salto.
Bajando al centro del campo para combinar Raúl era mejor, tenía más criterio y no chutaba desde 40 metros. Aún así Cristiano le pasa como un avión. Y no nos hemos comido su decadencia, otra gran ventaja.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Raúl para nosotros siempre será un jugador formado en nuestro club que se portó como un chaquetero.



Porque cuando el cabestro de Gil disolvió el equipo en el que estaba Raúl, éste tendría que haber dejado el fútbol y se tendría que haber ido a vender el periódico "La farola" como un buen atlético.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Un problema de Raúl es que su sucesor le superó y eso te condena al olvido o a una comparación aciaga.
> Su sucesor es Cristiano. Los dos atacantes que arrancan por la izquierda pero se van al área a rematar y dejan hueco para que suba el lateral (Roberto Carlos-Marcelo). Los dos muy trabajadores, competitivos y con olfato golpeador.
> La diferencia, claro, es que las facultades físicas de Cristiano son muy superiores. Es un Raúl más rápido, fuerte, potente, con más salto.
> Bajando al centro del campo para combinar Raúl era mejor, tenía más criterio y no chutaba desde 40 metros. Aún así Cristiano le pasa como un avión. Y no nos hemos comido su decadencia, otra gran ventaja.




Joder es que comparas a uno que su mayor virtud era meter goles, con otro que lo de meter goles era solo una de sus virtudes.

Cristiano al que siempre se achaca solo físico era un extremo con un uno vs uno que hacía años que no se veía, desde la época de cruif, sus primeros años en Inglaterra son delirantes, regateaba al defensa y el hijo de puta le volvía a esperar para volver a regatearle.

Es justo cuando llega el Madrid y comienza su transformación física y táctica, convirtiéndose en un delantero y perdiendo agilidad para ganar resistencia.

Yo no conocía de nada a este sujeto, pero recuerdo su debut en una Eurocopa, estarlo viendo con unos amigos y a parte de impresionarnos tener todos claro que ese tipo iba a marcar una época.


Comparar a ambos es una locura, el portugués está entre los grandes de la historia mundial, Raúl ni tan siquiera a sido el mejor delantero del Madrid.


Muchas veces los equipos necesitan iconos nacionales, más en el fútbol que es un deporte tan globalizado, el seguidor medio debe sentirse representado por un nacional por aquello de las tonterías de los valores y tal que venden los clubes, Raúl lo fue, como lo ha sido ramos.

Ahora bien, si en esa época Raúl hubiera tenido como compañero a Villa desde las categorías inferiores en el Madrid, ¿Con quien crees que se sentiría representado el seguidor del real Madrid?.

Pues con el mejor de los dos, y ese no es Raúl.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (23 Feb 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Porque cuando el cabestro de Gil disolvió el equipo en el que estaba Raúl, éste tendría que haber dejado el fútbol y se tendría que haber ido a vender el periódico "La farola" como un buen atlético.



Jesus Gil vaya telita...convirtio al club en sociedad anonima, se cargo la seccion de balonmano y al club baloncesto villalba despues de absorberlo acabo quebrado....


----------



## cebollo (23 Feb 2022)

Raúl en la liga del 96 siendo un crío y en un Real Madrid desastroso mete 19 goles. En la del 97, mete 21. En la del 99 es pichichi con 24, en la del 2001 es pichichi con 25.
Todo eso lo hace con pocos goles de penalty porque los lanzadores habituales eran Hierro, Suker o Figo.

Raúl tirando penaltys hubiera hecho varias ligas de 26-29 goles. Lo hemos olvidado pero tuvo años muuy buenos.

Lo incomparable de Cristiano es que llega siendo una superestrella y se va siendo una superestrella. No tiene ningún año de formación ni de adaptación ni de decadencia, ni de lesiones ni de juergas en D'Angelo. Esta los 9 años a un nivel estratosferico. Eso es lo que le convierte en un fichaje único y perfecto porque creo que hasta Di Stefano tuvo una última temporada un poquito meh.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

Sigo sin verlo, Raúl tuvo tres años buenos y luego se demostró que en el Madrid cualquiera con cierto nivel te mete 20 goles al año.

Ni pa ti ni pa mi, durante sus tres años buenos debió ganar el balón de oro que le ningunearon, después era lamentable ver a un tipo con tan pocos recursos técnicos como estandarte de la delantera del Madrid.

Higuaín que era un paquetazo marcaba lo mismo o mas, zamorano idem, nistelrooy también, Benzema también, de nazario y cristiano ni hablamos.

Un tipo con suerte.


----------



## cebollo (23 Feb 2022)

Para mi era mucho más bluff Casillas. 

Durante muchos años el discurso antimadridista es que el Real Madrid es tan puta mierda que merece perder 7-0 todos los partidos pero un portero santo y sobrehumano lo impide con paradas milagrosas. Era mentira pero los antimadridistas están a dispuestos a creerse que Sergi era mejor que Roberto Carlos así que cuela.

Elogiar a Casillas fue siempre propaganda antimadridista, que es lo que mucha gente no ha comprendido ni hoy. 

La realidad es que Casillas se va y en las 3 temporadas siguientes el Madri gana tres Champions jojojo. Y ves jugar ahora a Courtois y es otra liga, joder.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

Casillas tenía fallos gordos, salidas por arriba y con los pies mi abuela era mejor, pero en el resto era muy pero que muy bueno.
En salidas por abajo y cuando se ponía a volar era soberbio.


El problema?, Pues el mismo que todos estos, bajan su rendimiento y quieren seguir viviendo del cuento.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (23 Feb 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Me autocito y arranco. La decadencia de Raúl fue bastante triste pero sus primeras temporadas fueron buenas y fue un madrileño de la cantera que ganó 3 Copas de Europa en un club que había estado 30 años sin ganarla. Sus mejores años (96-03) además coinciden con la era Aznar y con una época en la que España no daba asco. El raulista es madridista, taurino, de Vox y veía Médico de familia..
> 
> La parte central de la carrera de Casillas (de 2003 a 2013) coincide con el dominio del Farsa, con el zapaterismo, con el hundimiento de España. Es un jugador al que el madridismo no asocia con una buena época. Tiene vitola de ganador por éxitos con la selección pero el antimadridismo le adora porque le asocia con épocas malas del madridismo. Los mayores fans de Casillas son del Barcelona, votan a Sánchez, se toman en serio a Almodovar y les hace gracia Boris Izaguirre.
> 
> Me voy a desayunar.



no olvides en el caso del topo, que en plena guerra abierta Madrid -Barcelona, se convirtio en la quinta columna cule, dinamitando el vestuario madridista y torpedeando un proyecto llamado a destronar al guardiolismo; el topo fue siempre justificado por el enemigo como acto de cordura, paz, blablablablalba y un monton de piperos agilipollados le aplaudian.


----------



## JimTonic (23 Feb 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> no olvides en el caso del topo, que en plena guerra abierta Madrid -Barcelona, se convirtio en la quinta columna cule, dinamitando el vestuario madridista y torpedeando un proyecto llamado a destronar al guardiolismo; el topo fue siempre justificado por el enemigo como acto de cordura, paz, blablablablalba y un monton de piperos agilipollados le aplaudian.




el topo es al futbol lo que casado a la politica


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sigo sin verlo, Raúl tuvo tres años buenos y luego se demostró que en el Madrid cualquiera con cierto nivel te mete 20 goles al año.
> 
> Ni pa ti ni pa mi, durante sus tres años buenos debió ganar el balón de oro que le ningunearon, después era lamentable ver a un tipo con tan pocos recursos técnicos como estandarte de la delantera del Madrid.
> 
> ...



"Gol del que nunca hace nada!!" Comentario irónico de Manolo Lama en la ser después de que Raúl empujase un rebote después de no hacer nada todo el partido...

Hace años que no oigo la radio,creo que fue del asco que me surgió a partir de entonces


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Feb 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> el topo es al futbol lo que casado a la politica



El guapo?  (no homo)


----------



## cebollo (23 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> "Gol del que nunca hace nada!!" Comentario irónico de Manolo Lama en la ser después de que Raúl empujase un rebote después de no hacer nada todo el partido...
> 
> Hace años que no oigo la radio,creo que fue del asco que me surgió a partir de entonces



Por amistad con ellos, con los representantes, por sobornos o por lo que fuera lo de Lama con Raúl, Casillas, Ramos e Isco fue siempre escandaloso. Ni sus familiares les hubieran dado tanto bombo.

Lo de Raúl y Ramos para mí fue menos ridículo porque han hecho cosas valiosas y sí son importantes. Pero es que con Casillas directamente mentía. En todos los goles el balón había hecho efectos extraños o había rebotado en alguien. Luego veías el gol y era un remate directo y normal. El 90 por ciento de los "milagros" eran paradas normales. Y los colombianos sobre James dijeron menos tonterías que Lama sobre Isco.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Feb 2022)

Tanto Raúl como Casillas si no hubiesen tenido un apoyo mediático tan exagerado lo normal es que hubiesen hecho sus carreras en un Valencia o Sevilla...

Llega a aparecer Raúl hoy dia,con Zidane o Ancelotti y me lo imagino igual que un Mayoral,montones de goles en categorías inferiores,jugando algún minuto en copa frente al alcoyano de turno , y luego después de un par de cesiones vendido a algún equipo de medio pelo...

Ya se sabe,lo importante es estar en el lugar indicado en el momento adecuado.


----------



## Mecanosfera (23 Feb 2022)

Raúl era un jugador muy especial, que como alguien dijo no era sobresaliente en nada, pero era notable alto en todo. Era una especie de superviviente del área, un pillo, un oportunista, un tío que entendía a la perfección la lógica de las jugadas y sacaba petroleo de situaciones que en principio parecían nada peligrosas. Incluso diría que era elegante. Hay goles suyos en los que a base de paredes imposibles o pases inesperados resolvía con mucha solvencia pese a no resultar vistosas.
Hay clichés madridistas del tipo "_Guti era un tío con muchísimo talento pero desperdició su potencial por falta de trabajo_" (lo cual es cuestionable) o "_Raúl suplía con esfuerzo sus deficiencias técnicas_", con lo que tampoco estoyt de acuerdo. Tenía una preclaridad asombrosa para entender la jugada y lo único que me sorprende es que no brille como entrenador, porque su tipo de fútbol era muy táctico, muy de estar siempre donde hay que estar. No era exuberante ni vistoso, su "magia" no era telegénica, pero era un jugadorazo como la copa de un pino. Había algo muy humilde en él, ese pragmatismo que le llevaba a primar la eficacia sobre la vistosidad. Él nunca hubiese arriesgado como hizo Guti con aquel taconazo en Riazor, pero el hecho es que Raúl tiene una carrera mucho más próspera y ganadora que Guti.
Otro tema son las fobias que despierta por su temperamento conspirador y mandón, en eso no entro porque lo desconozco, pero como jugador era un futbolista valiosísimo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Tanto Raúl como Casillas si no hubiesen tenido un apoyo mediático tan exagerado lo normal es que hubiesen hecho sus carreras en un Valencia o Sevilla...



Joder macho, del director de "Benzema es un paquete" llega ahora la producción "Raúl estaba pa jugar en el Sevilla" y su secuela "A Casillas se las tiraban todas a las manos".

Por temperamento tú fuiste del Atleti en otra vida.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

Casillas de 10 años dio 7 cojonudos.

Raúl de diez años dios 3 cojonudos.


La diferencia de quién ha vivido más de rentas es palpable.


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Feb 2022)

Con Don Santiago, Raúl "Usain" González, no habría vuelto en su puta vida de rata al Glorioso. Bastante que no perdonó un duro cuando se fue, que me parece bien, los contratos están para cumplirlos. Pero luego no presumas de madridismo, y desde luego conmigo de presidente no vuelves a cobrar un duro del cluc.

Como jugador, todos nos hacíamos pajas con él en su época 94-2003 (con la excepción de la temporada previa a la Primera Llegada de Il Pater (95/96), en la cual la concupiscencia y la noche le confundió). A partir de ahí, la risión. 

De todas formas, en cuanto palme su florentineza grandes nubarrones acechan al clup. Veyeo en el horizonte a los cuatro jinetes del Pacocalipsis Baúl, Sanchís, el topor y Vildaño en candidatura conjunta asaltando el palco... sudores fríos.


----------



## Harkkonen (23 Feb 2022)

Este verano marcará la década, toca renovación y fichar cracks en su mejor edad.

Tb soltar lastre para mantener los gastos en sueldos en el 70% del presupuesto como mucho. Eso implica varias fichas canteranas y baratas.

Courtois-Lunin-Cantera

Fichaje-Carvajal
Militao-Marín
Alaba-Nacho
Mendy-Miguel

Casemiro-Tchouameni
Kroos-Camavinga
Valverde-Bruno

Mbappe-Asensio
Benzema-Latasa
Vini-Rodry

Si viene también Haaland Asensio fuera y Peter dentro aunque juegue con el Castilla cuando no vaya convocado


----------



## chicken (23 Feb 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Raúl en la liga del 96 siendo un crío y en un Real Madrid desastroso mete 19 goles. En la del 97, mete 21. En la del 99 es pichichi con 24, en la del 2001 es pichichi con 25.
> Todo eso lo hace con pocos goles de penalty porque los lanzadores habituales eran Hierro, Suker o Figo.
> 
> Raúl tirando penaltys hubiera hecho varias ligas de 26-29 goles. Lo hemos olvidado pero tuvo años muuy buenos.
> ...



El rendimiento de Cristiano en el Madrid ha sido increíble. El único pero que se le puede encontrar sería que en sus primeras temporadas se hinchó de marcar goles a equipos modestos tipo Almería, Valladolid u Osasuna y no hacía nada en partidos decisivos contra equipos más potentes.

Por supuesto, más adelante también marcó goles al Barcelona, al Atlético (dos hat tricks en la temporada 16-17, uno en Liga, otro en semifinales de la Champions) y a equipos grandes europeos, como Bayern, PSG o Juventus.


----------



## barullo (23 Feb 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Porque cuando el cabestro de Gil disolvió el equipo en el que estaba Raúl, éste tendría que haber dejado el fútbol y se tendría que haber ido a vender el periódico "La farola" como un buen atlético.



No, eso no...tan sólo haber acudido a la cita que tenía para comer con el director técnico del momento, Rubén Cano.

En lugar de eso se fué a comer con el del Madrí y aceptó sus condiciones sin escuchar lo que le iba a proponer el Atlético de Madrid


----------



## xilebo (23 Feb 2022)

*Luces y un agujero negro del Madrid en lunes*

Los de *Ancelotti* se medirán con el *Mallorca* el 14 de marzo. Los lunes dejan buenos recuerdos en general, a excepción de una fecha marcada: el 5-0 en el *Clásico*.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Feb 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Joder macho, del director de "Benzema es un paquete" llega ahora la producción "Raúl estaba pa jugar en el Sevilla" y su secuela "A Casillas se las tiraban todas a las manos".
> 
> Por temperamento tú fuiste del Atleti en otra vida.



pues tendrias que haber oido lo que decia de Raul en su dia,a Benzema le quiero como a un hijo en comparacion…lo que pasa es que cuando estaba en sus 24-25 no tenia internete por entonces y no podia difundir mi conocimiento futbolero,salvo a algun despistado que andase cerca.

de todos modos a mi hay bastantes jugadores del Madrid que me han gustado (aunque creo que los muy cracks han estado en Barcelona),y lo que dice animadversion solo por esos tres

PD: los de la quinta del buitre me parecian muy toxicos tambien,los cuatro

PD2: es imposible que haya sido del atleti en otra vida,me despierta mucha antipatia ese equipo,es hasta mas probable haber sido cule.


----------



## cebollo (23 Feb 2022)

Alguien ha comentado antes que el fútbol visto en directo se aprecia de otra manera, en la tele no ves todo el campo, ves los 15 metros a la redonda respecto al balón. Y es verdad. 
Además no hay ningún locutor ni comentarista que te influya ni que te venda la moto. Hay 70 mil personas que reaccionan espontáneamente a lo que ven y es todo muy sincero.

Perder el balón y bajar a defender andando, a cámara lenta y tocandose los huevos con las dos manos yo solo se lo he visto a hacer a Seedorf. Otros vagos estilo James, Isco o Guti siempre trotan un poco para disimular.

A Seedorf lo venden por dinero y porque los abucheos llegaron a ser muy bestias. Un mal rollo tremendo. Y Di Stefano le cantaba "esta tarde vi llover, vi gente correr y no estabas tú".

Todo esto los madridistas televisivos ni idea.


----------



## Lake (23 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> pues tendrias que haber oido lo que decia de Raul en su dia,a Benzema le quiero como a un hijo en comparacion…lo que pasa es que cuando estaba en sus 24-25 no tenia internete por entonces y no podia difundir mi conocimiento futbolero,salvo a algun despistado que andase cerca.
> 
> de todos modos a mi hay bastantes jugadores del Madrid que me han gustado (aunque creo que los muy cracks han estado en Barcelona),y lo que dice animadversion solo por esos tres
> 
> ...



Te has ganado un enemigo foril ; se comenta que uno de los del buitre , el más culto era forero y no sé si seguirá por aquí.
Taliván knows.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Feb 2022)

Lake dijo:


> Te has ganado un enemigo foril ; se comenta que uno de los del buitre , el más culto era forero y no sé si seguirá por aquí.
> Taliván knows.



Uuuuf, oír hablar de ti mismo debe ser un coñazo, yo no entraría a un foro de fútbol ni de coña. Un amigo mío era a su vez amigo del colegio de un chaval que jugó muchos años en equipos buenillos... Ninguno que fuera la hostia, no se siquiera si llegó a jugar la UEFA alguna vez, pero a lo tonto debió jugar más de 200 partidos en Primera, siempre encontraba equipo. Pues al pobre cuando salía a tomarse una cerveza le daban la matraca con que si yo te fichaba en el PC Fútbol, que si el entrenador es muy malo porque no te pone, que si a ver si cambias de equipo... Debe ser insufrible que todo el mundo opine de tu trabajo en tu cara.


----------



## ccc (23 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Casillas de 10 años dio 7 cojonudos.
> 
> Raúl de diez años dios 3 cojonudos.
> 
> ...



Por decir algo, y en mi opinion:

Casillas de 15 anyos en el madrid, dio 6 de portero top (nunca al nivel de Courtois, o de los ultimos anyos de Oblak, a ese nivel no ha llegado en su vida), 6 de buen nivel y 3 desastrosos.

Raul de 12 anyos en el madrid, dio 3 a nivel dios, 3 a nivel top, 3 de nivel aceptable y 3 malos. 

Al final tienen algo en comun, jugadores que son leyendas del club y que se convirtieron en un cancer para el club: primero ellos y despues el club.

Por mucho que digan, Raul si que estuvo 3 anyos en el top 5 de jugadores mundiales, sin embargo, nunca recibio premios personales importantes; Casillas al ganarlo todo con la seleccion y con el equipo se llevo muchos premios individuales, pese a que en mi opinion, nunca ha sido un jugador historico en el campo (Courtois, Oblak o Neuer son sencillamente porteros de otro nivel)


----------



## petro6 (23 Feb 2022)

Hoy todos con el Manchester. Que el Pateti la palme bien para que esté todo decidido en la vuelta, y se dediquen a joderle la plazaChempions al Farsa en la Liga...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (23 Feb 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Para mi era mucho más bluff Casillas.
> 
> Durante muchos años el discurso antimadridista es que el Real Madrid es tan puta mierda que merece perder 7-0 todos los partidos pero un portero santo y sobrehumano lo impide con paradas milagrosas. Era mentira pero los antimadridistas están a dispuestos a creerse que Sergi era mejor que Roberto Carlos así que cuela.
> 
> ...



y no olvidemos que la champions de Lisboa la gana el Madrid *a pesar de Casillas. *Gracias a el el Atletico marco un gol sin tirar a meta...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (23 Feb 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Raúl era un jugador muy especial, que como alguien dijo no era sobresaliente en nada, pero era notable alto en todo. Era una especie de superviviente del área, un pillo, un oportunista, un tío que entendía a la perfección la lógica de las jugadas y sacaba petroleo de situaciones que en principio parecían nada peligrosas. Incluso diría que era elegante. Hay goles suyos en los que a base de paredes imposibles o pases inesperados resolvía con mucha solvencia pese a no resultar vistosas.
> Hay clichés madridistas del tipo "_Guti era un tío con muchísimo talento pero desperdició su potencial por falta de trabajo_" (lo cual es cuestionable) o "_Raúl suplía con esfuerzo sus deficiencias técnicas_", con lo que tampoco estoyt de acuerdo. Tenía una preclaridad asombrosa para entender la jugada y lo único que me sorprende es que no brille como entrenador, porque su tipo de fútbol era muy táctico, muy de estar siempre donde hay que estar. No era exuberante ni vistoso, su "magia" no era telegénica, pero era un jugadorazo como la copa de un pino. Había algo muy humilde en él, ese pragmatismo que le llevaba a primar la eficacia sobre la vistosidad. Él nunca hubiese arriesgado como hizo Guti con aquel taconazo en Riazor, pero el hecho es que Raúl tiene una carrera mucho más próspera y ganadora que Guti.
> Otro tema son las fobias que despierta por su temperamento conspirador y mandón, en eso no entro porque lo desconozco, pero como jugador era un futbolista valiosísimo.



a mi no me extrañaria que hiciera buena carrera como entrenador. no olvidemos que acaba de empezar. al castilla lo subio el año pasado y aunque no esta arriba en primera rfef lo tiene mas o menos bien. no me sorprenderia que cuando tenga una oportunidad en primera o en segunda lo haga bien.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Feb 2022)

Por seguir el marujeo, mi ruta del colegio paraba en el edificio en el que vivía Raúl a finales de los 90. En esa época Mijatovic por ejemplo vivía en un casoplón e iba a entrenar en un Mercedes descapotable (lo del Mercedes lo sé porque casi me atropella una vez en una rampa de salida del Bernabéu). Raúl vivía en un piso de una urbanización normalita en Mirasierra y conducía un VW Golf.

Igual que el Barça es especialista en encumbrar a los suyos a base de ficción, (Cruyff, el Dream Team) nosotros nos comemos vivos a gente que, haya acabado bien o mal, han dado mucho y muy bueno al Madrid. Sobre todo canteranos y/o españoles, a los extranjeros les perdonamos más, no sé por qué.


----------



## petro6 (23 Feb 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Por seguir el marujeo, mi ruta del colegio paraba en el edificio en el que vivía Raúl a finales de los 90. En esa época Mijatovic por ejemplo vivía en un casoplón e iba a entrenar en un Mercedes descapotable (lo del Mercedes lo sé porque casi me atropella una vez en una rampa de salida del Bernabéu). Raúl vivía en un piso de una urbanización normalita en Mirasierra y conducía un VW Golf.
> 
> Igual que el Barça es especialista en encumbrar a los suyos a base de ficción, (Cruyff, el Dream Team) nosotros nos comemos vivos a gente que, haya acabado bien o mal, han dado mucho y muy bueno al Madrid. Sobre todo canteranos y/o españoles, *a los extranjeros les perdonamos más*, no sé por qué.



Pocos extranjeros hicieron tanto daño cómo el Topo o Baúl..eh?. Zidane se retiró perdonando dinero, el Topo se llevó hasta los calzoncillos sudaos de la taquilla después de haber estado torpedeando el club desde dentro y fuera, con la complicidad de la chupona que tenía de hembra. Baúl tres cuartas partes de lo mismo,y de la Cabra de Camas ni hablamos.


----------



## six six six the number.. (23 Feb 2022)

Las cosas que tiene que leer uno por aquí........  Raúl era un JUGADORAZO, así en mayúsculas.


_Posee el récord de más partidos disputados en la historia del Real Madrid a nivel absoluto con 741 encuentros, por delante de Iker Casillas, quien disputó 725 encuentros y Manuel Sanchís, quien disputó un total de 708 encuentros.1011 Es, también, el jugador con más partidos disputados en la historia del Real Madrid en Liga con 550 encuentros disputados, el jugador de campo con más partidos en la historia del club en Europa con 135 partidos disputados (segundo absoluto tras Iker Casillas)12 y el jugador más joven de la historia del club en alcanzar los 100, 200, 300, 400 y 500 partidos oficiales con el club. Por otro lado, es el segundo máximo goleador histórico del club con 323 goles, solo superado por Cristiano Ronaldo y por delante del mítico Alfredo Di Stéfano, quien anotó 307 goles.1314 Era hasta la temporada 2015-16 el máximo goleador histórico del Real Madrid en Liga con 228 goles, momento en el que fue superado por Cristiano Ronaldo. Posee diversos récords goleadores y de precocidad, como el hecho de ser el máximo goleador histórico del Real Madrid en partidos a domicilio, el máximo goleador histórico en Europa o el jugador más joven en marcar 100 goles en L_iga.









Raúl González Blanco - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## petro6 (23 Feb 2022)

six six six the number.. dijo:


> Las cosas que tiene que leer uno por aquí........  Raúl era un JUGADORAZO, así en mayúsculas.
> 
> 
> _Posee el récord de más partidos disputados en la historia del Real Madrid a nivel absoluto con 741 encuentros, por delante de Iker Casillas, quien disputó 725 encuentros y Manuel Sanchís, quien disputó un total de 708 encuentros.1011 Es, también, el jugador con más partidos disputados en la historia del Real Madrid en Liga con 550 encuentros disputados, el jugador de campo con más partidos en la historia del club en Europa con 135 partidos disputados (segundo absoluto tras Iker Casillas)12 y el jugador más joven de la historia del club en alcanzar los 100, 200, 300, 400 y 500 partidos oficiales con el club. Por otro lado, es el segundo máximo goleador histórico del club con 323 goles, solo superado por Cristiano Ronaldo y por delante del mítico Alfredo Di Stéfano, quien anotó 307 goles.1314 Era hasta la temporada 2015-16 el máximo goleador histórico del Real Madrid en Liga con 228 goles, momento en el que fue superado por Cristiano Ronaldo. Posee diversos récords goleadores y de precocidad, como el hecho de ser el máximo goleador histórico del Real Madrid en partidos a domicilio, el máximo goleador histórico en Europa o el jugador más joven en marcar 100 goles en L_iga.
> ...



Pues sí, Raúl fue un jugadorazo durante la primera mitad de su carrera, pero los últimos cinco años los pasó arrastrándose por el campo y jugaba por decreto de la prensa, convirtiéndose en Baúl. El Topo tres cuartas partes de lo mismo.


----------



## el ruinas II (23 Feb 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Pocos extranjeros hicieron tanto daño cómo el Topo o Baúl..eh?. Zidane se retiró perdonando dinero, el Topo se llevó hasta los calzoncillos sudaos de la taquilla después de haber estado torpedeando el club desde dentro y fuera, con la complicidad de la chupona que tenía de hembra. Baúl tres cuartas partes de lo mismo,y de la Cabra de Camas ni hablamos.



zidane siendo argelino, frances, bereber y no se que mas era un SEÑOR, baul y casillas dos reventaos , dos paletos que no perdonaron ni un `puto euro de sus contratos cuando llevaban años siendo autenticos sacos de patatas andantes.


----------



## cebollo (23 Feb 2022)

El jugador español del Real Madrid tiende a estar encumbrado o mimado por la prensa. Esto puede degenerar en filtraciones, cotilleos, la alineación anunciada en el telediario 6 horas antes del partido.

Incluso el alérgico a la prensa (Hierro) acaba flipandose y creyendose más importante que el presidente. Hasta los que van de madridistas piden mucho dinero en cuanto meten dos goles.

Algunos extranjeros sin embargo admiran al Madrid desde lejos y sienten una fascinación exótica, como la que puede sentir un chico de Murcia por los Lakers. Veo supermadridista a Casemiro, por ejemplo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Feb 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Pocos extranjeros hicieron tanto daño cómo el Topo o Baúl..eh?. Zidane se retiró perdonando dinero, el Topo se llevó hasta los calzoncillos sudaos de la taquilla después de haber estado torpedeando el club desde dentro y fuera, con la complicidad de la chupona que tenía de hembra. Baúl tres cuartas partes de lo mismo,y de la Cabra de Camas ni hablamos.



Pero qué mierda es esa de que Zidane perdonó dinero? Zidane se retiró porque le salió de los cojones, y si él no quiere seguir ofreciendo sus servicios como futbolista pues el club no se los va a pagar, no me jodas.

PD: lo dice alguien que vio el gol de Glasgow en el campo y cuyo gato se llama Zizou. (No me hagáis phishing cabrones).


----------



## El Juani (23 Feb 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El jugador español del Real Madrid tiende a estar encumbrado o mimado por la prensa. Esto puede degenerar en filtraciones, cotilleos, la alineación anunciada en el telediario 6 horas antes del partido.
> 
> Incluso el alérgico a la prensa (Hierro) acaba flipandose y creyendose más importante que el presidente. Hasta los que van de madridistas piden mucho dinero en cuanto meten dos goles.
> 
> Algunos extranjeros sin embargo admiran al Madrid desde lejos y sienten una fascinación exótica, como la que puede sentir un chico de Murcia por los Lakers. Veo supermadridista a Casemiro, por ejemplo.



Y al aficionado le jode de una manera escandalosa este chupamiento de polla continuada a ciertos jugadores, muy afines o amigos a determinados periodistas, que torpedeaban el vestuario desde dentro. Y eso hacía olvidar lo que podría haber sido en la historia del Madrid según qué jugadores. Eso va en referencia a lo que hemos comentado en páginas anteriores sobre que parecía que era más criticado españoles que jugadores que venían de fuera. El asunto no es por un tema de nacionalidad y sí de comportamiento.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Feb 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Alguien ha comentado antes que el fútbol visto en directo se aprecia de otra manera, en la tele no ves todo el campo, ves los 15 metros a la redonda respecto al balón. Y es verdad.



El otro día estuve viendo el Mainz - Leverkusen en el estadio y la segunda parte me pareció brvvvtal. Tan brvvvvtal, que luego me la vi en casa repetida y daba otra sensación. Menos brvvvtal.

Nada que ver, en el campo es todo "más".


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (23 Feb 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Hoy todos con el Manchester. Que el Pateti la palme bien para que esté todo decidido en la vuelta, y se dediquen a joderle la plazaChempions al Farsa en la Liga...


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El otro día estuve viendo el Mainz - Leverkusen en el estadio y la segunda parte me pareció brvvvtal. Tan brvvvvtal, que luego me la vi en casa repetida y daba otra sensación. Menos brvvvtal.
> 
> Nada que ver, en el campo es todo "más".



Que gusto da leer a gente con un léxico rico  (es troleo,solo troleo sano...)


----------



## petro6 (23 Feb 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Pero qué mierda es esa de que Zidane perdonó dinero? Zidane se retiró porque le salió de los cojones, y si él no quiere seguir ofreciendo sus servicios como futbolista pues el club no se los va a pagar, no me jodas.
> 
> PD: lo dice alguien que vio el gol de Glasgow en el campo y cuyo gato se llama Zizou. (No me hagáis phishing cabrones).



Podría haber hecho cómo otros muchos (Baúl,Topor...),y seguir cobrando hasta el último céntimo siendo una caricatura del jugador que era mientras se arrastraba por el campo jodiendo al equipo, y no lo hizo. Pero bueno, cada uno que opine lo que le salga del rabo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Feb 2022)

Hostia puta,que golazo de Joao Felix...

Ya lo dije el otro día,a pelito lo cambiaba por nuestro tridente del último día...


----------



## Edu.R (23 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que gusto da leer a gente con un léxico rico  (es troleo,solo troleo sano...)



Escribo asi para adaptarme al estilo de la guardería.

El otro día estuve viendo el Mainz - Leverkusen en el estadio y la segunda parte me pareció brutal. Tan bestia fue, que luego me la vi en casa repetida y daba otra sensación. Menos intensa.

Nada que ver, en el campo es todo "más".


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Feb 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Pero qué mierda es esa de que Zidane perdonó dinero? Zidane se retiró porque le salió de los cojones, y si él no quiere seguir ofreciendo sus servicios como futbolista pues el club no se los va a pagar, no me jodas.
> 
> PD: lo dice alguien que vio el gol de Glasgow en el campo y cuyo gato se llama Zizou. (No me hagáis phishing cabrones).



Doxing. Phishing es tender trampas a un usuario para extraerle datos bancarios, contraseñas, etc.

Doxing es estudiar los datos que un individuo tiene en redes sociales para conocer sus identidades secretas y exponerlas publicamente, puto teclado sin acentos públicamente.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (23 Feb 2022)

Lake dijo:


> Te has ganado un enemigo foril ; se comenta que uno de los del buitre , el más culto era forero y no sé si seguirá por aquí.
> Taliván knows.



Nombres, nombreeees!!


----------



## Hannibal (23 Feb 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> y no olvidemos que la champions de Lisboa la gana el Madrid *a pesar de Casillas. *Gracias a el el Atletico marco un gol sin tirar a meta...



Correcto.
Para mi los casos de Casillas o Raúl me recuerdan a lo que le está pasando a Pablo Cagado: cuando tus enemigos te aplauden y dicen que eres muy bueno y deberías quedarte, es precisamente porque les interesa a ellos, sin más.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (24 Feb 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Doxing. Phishing es tender trampas a un usuario para extraerle datos bancarios, contraseñas, etc.
> 
> Doxing es estudiar los datos que un individuo tiene en redes sociales para conocer sus identidades secretas y exponerlas públicamente, puto teclado sin acentos públicamente.



El Taliván Léxico, o que?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (24 Feb 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Por seguir el marujeo, mi ruta del colegio paraba en el edificio en el que vivía Raúl a finales de los 90. En esa época Mijatovic por ejemplo vivía en un casoplón e iba a entrenar en un Mercedes descapotable (lo del Mercedes lo sé porque casi me atropella una vez en una rampa de salida del Bernabéu). Raúl vivía en un piso de una urbanización normalita en Mirasierra y conducía un VW Golf.
> 
> Igual que el Barça es especialista en encumbrar a los suyos a base de ficción, (Cruyff, el Dream Team) nosotros nos comemos vivos a gente que, haya acabado bien o mal, han dado mucho y muy bueno al Madrid. Sobre todo canteranos y/o españoles, a los extranjeros les perdonamos más, no sé por qué.



No estoy de acuerdo. Aqui se le ha perdonado a gente como Rafa Martin Vazquez, que dejo tirao al club para triunfar en Italia y como se comio una señora mierda volvio con el rabo entre las patas. Y eso mismo en la seccion de baloncesto a gente que se fue a la nba.

Lo que si tengo claro es que la aficion en general es muy manipulable y si a determinada prensa les interesa atacar/defender a alguien, la aficion suele acabar influenciada. No me jodas, que en un Bernabeu con CR, con Modric, con Bale cuando queria jugar, el publico clamase "Isco, Iscooo"....


----------



## naburiano (24 Feb 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Aqui se le ha perdonado a gente como Rafa Martin Vazquez, que dejo tirao al club para triunfar en Italia y como se comio una señora mierda volvio con el rabo entre las patas. Y eso mismo en la seccion de baloncesto a gente que se fue a la nba.
> 
> Lo que si tengo claro es que la aficion en general es muy manipulable y si a determinada prensa les interesa atacar/defender a alguien, la aficion suele acabar influenciada. No me jodas, que en un Bernabeu con CR, con Modric, con Bale cuando queria jugar, el publico clamase "Isco, Iscooo"....



Me jode reconocerlo, pero la inmensa mayoría de la afición del Madrid está mediatizada.

Tanto entre el piperismo como entre el llamado madridismo subversivo.

Que conste que soy del Madrid.


----------



## xilebo (24 Feb 2022)

*La UE presiona a UEFA para que saque de Rusia la final*

*San Petersburgo* es la ciudad elegida para partido final de la *Champions*, pero no se descarta un cambio de sede por el conflicto con *Ucrania*.


----------



## DRIDMA (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (24 Feb 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Aqui se le ha perdonado a gente como Rafa Martin Vazquez, que dejo tirao al club para triunfar en Italia y como se comio una señora mierda volvio con el rabo entre las patas. Y eso mismo en la seccion de baloncesto a gente que se fue a la nba.
> 
> Lo que si tengo claro es que la aficion en general es muy manipulable y si a determinada prensa les interesa atacar/defender a alguien, la aficion suele acabar influenciada. No me jodas, que en un Bernabeu con CR, con Modric, con Bale cuando queria jugar, el publico clamase "Isco, Iscooo"....



A ver, que ahí hay mucha mezcla. Primero, irse del Madrid a la NBA no sirve como comparación, la NBA es el Santo Grial del baloncesto, muchos escalones por encima de jugar en el Madrid. Cuando un jugador nuestro se quiere/puede ir a la NBA, hay que darle facilidades razonables, desearle suerte, y a ver si se acuerda de nosotros para volver si no le sale la jugada. Ahí, nada que reprochar.

Cuando digo que a los extranjeros se les perdona más, pensaba justo en CR7. La entrevista que dio CR7 a pie de campo en Kiev dio vergüenza ajena, fue motivo de excomunión madridista inmediata. De Raúl y Ramos se dice que malmetian y tal y cual, pero CR7 rajó en directo para todo el mundo para hacerse la diva, no hace falta ni especular. Pero como metió chorrocientos goles y se la pegó en la Juventus igual que se la está pegando en el Manchester, pues se le perdona.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (24 Feb 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A ver, que ahí hay mucha mezcla. Primero, irse del Madrid a la NBA no sirve como comparación, la NBA es el Santo Grial del baloncesto, muchos escalones por encima de jugar en el Madrid. Cuando un jugador nuestro se quiere/puede ir a la NBA, hay que darle facilidades razonables, desearle suerte, y a ver si se acuerda de nosotros para volver si no le sale la jugada. Ahí, nada que reprochar.
> 
> Cuando digo que a los extranjeros se les perdona más, pensaba justo en CR7. La entrevista que dio CR7 a pie de campo en Kiev dio vergüenza ajena, fue motivo de excomunión madridista inmediata. De Raúl y Ramos se dice que malmetian y tal y cual, pero CR7 rajó en directo para todo el mundo para hacerse la diva, no hace falta ni especular. Pero como metió chorrocientos goles y se la pegó en la Juventus igual que se la está pegando en el Manchester, pues se le perdona.



buenos apuntes. no obstante, sin entrar a discutir la diferencia entre el baloncesto europeo y el nba, hay formas y formas de irse. Lo de Deck, venga, lo entendemos... pero gente como el croata ese que no paran de endiosar y que trato al Madrid como un simple trampolin yo sinceramente no lo entiendo.

Pero volvamos al futbol, que es lo mollar. yo particularmente , sin que me gustasen las rajadas de CR, prefiero que se pegue alguna perla de esas de vez en cuando a tener un grupo de conspiradores jodiendo un proyecto deportivo. Tu mismo lo has dicho, a Cristiano se le ha perdonado todo porque metia los goles a espuertas y porque , no lo olvidemos nunca, no queria perder ni en los entrenamientos, y cuando españolazos como Ramos o el Topo bajaban el pie del acelerador, este tio no quiere otra cosa que no sea ganar, eso que precisamente los puristas del Bernabeu que critican a cualquiera quieren. si es portugues como si es del parque lisboa (alcorcon), me la suda.

Yo por ejemplo siempre pondre de ejemplo de madridismo , de intregridad y le daria un cargo a Alvaro Arbeloa, que sin tener la clase de Ramos ni haber tenido la estrella del topo nunca ha sido un conspirador de mierda y nunca ha dado la sensacion de querer sacar provecho de los males blancos.

que el publico quiza haya sido muy duro con gente como Ivan Campo, y se le ha tenido demasiada estima a gente como Steve Macmanaman? totalmente .... igual que se le tuvo entre ojos a gente como el puma Emerson, que hasta pacto con el entrenador no jugar los partidos en casa para evitar abucheos o hasta hace cuatro dias el piperio aclamaba a Isco...


edito haciendo una ultima referencia al baloncesto, o mejor dicho, al piperio españolista en el baloncesto. esto lo vivi los años que estuve abonado a la seccion de baloncesto.... la gente deseando ver de blanco al madrileño mas abiertamente declarado antimadridista, jorge garGajosa.... una vez aqui, vino, se tocó la polla como un campeon, cobro una pasta y colaboro a hundir una seccion que se habia comprado humo a ettore messina. sin embargo años antes, un canterano de vallecas titular en la españa junior de oro, Antonio Bueno, fue completamente ignorado; yo siempre pense que el apoyo mediatico que tuvo cierta gente este chico no lo tuvo....


----------



## loquehayqueoir (24 Feb 2022)

Arbeloa está entrenando en categorías inferiores, no? Quiero decir, ya tiene cargo, incluso sonó para el Castilla cuando Raúl tuvo ofertas en verano y creo que hasta para segundo de Ancelotti, pero me suena que todavía no tenía experiencia para el carnet necesario.

Yo creo que a Martín Vázquez además no se le perdonó tanto, volvió pero aquello ya no fue lo mismo. Incluso mira al forero anterior que dijo que le parecía que los de la Quinta eran todos tóxicos y no me queda muy claro por qué, cuando dieron muy buen rendimiento (con el formato viejo de la Copa de Europa y sin sentencia Bosman, eran otros tiempos) y fueron muy injustamente defenestrados por Clemente, sobre todo Michel y Sanchís. Sanchís será un progre pseudo intelectual para algunos, pero su rendimiento y actitud me parece que fueron intachables hasta el último día.

No sé, a lo mejor hay algo ahí de que los españoles malmeten en la prensa pero los extranjeros no porque no conocen el entorno (aunque CR7 por ejemplo también tenía su corte de lacayos, ojo). Por ahí puede haber algo de razón. Pero me parece que el imaginario moderno del Madrid, o al menos el que yo conozco desde mediados de los 90, se basa mucho en gente como CR7, Redondo, Zidane, y hasta Bale y menos en Ramos, Casillas, Raúl o Hierro, cuando el rendimiento de los españoles fue mucho más sostenido durante muchos más años por muy mal que acabaran.


----------



## cebollo (24 Feb 2022)

La prensa influye mucho y siempre de un modo patriotero. El discurso es que hay que sacar a un español y extirpar a un maldito extranjero. Cuando el extranjero es tan superior que no hay debate posible lo que se hace es decir que el equipo, por aquello de la química, juega mejor con el español.

El Madri juega mejor con Isco (fuera Bale), juega mejor con Milla (fuera Redondo), con Morata (fuera Benzema).

Puede parecer un sesgo patriótico pero yo creo que es simple antimadridismo. Los Maldini, Lama, Segurola no quieren que los mejores del mundo triunfen a lo grande en el Madrid. Cuando fichamos a Cristiano el comentario fue que era un chulo y que habría que haber fichado a Villa. Y cuando se ficha a Modric se dijo que el fichaje tendría que haber sido Cazorla. Lo llaman patriotismo y es boicot y rabia. 

Si el Barcelona fichará a Haaland yo diría que tendrían que haber fichado a Raúl de Tomás.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Feb 2022)

a que esera ala fifa a expulsar a rusia?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## Manero (24 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


>






_"En el libro 'Florentino Pérez, el poder del palco' explico la relación del presidente del Real Madrid y ACS como 'Padrino' del 'Clan Ayuso'. Es la empresa que más adjudicaciones recibe del PP. Su hija hizo campaña por Ayuso en su restaurante. La Famiglia."_

Ahora se entiende mejor que Ayuso recibiera el apoyo de los medios en su lucha contra Casado, teniendo en cuenta quién es el que controla a los medios:

 

Florentino ha colocado al CEO de su Superliga al frente de Mediaset


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Feb 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 956748
> 
> 
> _"En el libro 'Florentino Pérez, el poder del palco' explico la relación del presidente del Real Madrid y ACS como 'Padrino' del 'Clan Ayuso'. Es la empresa que más adjudicaciones recibe del PP. Su hija hizo campaña por Ayuso en su restaurante. La Famiglia."_
> ...




Yo soy el Florencio y directamente a nivel nacional solo emite real Madrid TV, todas a la mierda, Antonia 3, telecirco, la secta a la mierda.


24 horas de real Madrid TV.


----------



## Manero (24 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo soy el Florencio y directamente a nivel nacional solo emite real Madrid TV, todas a la mierda, Antonia 3, telecirco, la secta a la mierda.
> 
> 
> 24 horas de real Madrid TV.



Para cualquier no madridista no hay ninguna diferencia entre ver Real Madrid TV o cualquiera de los otros medios nacionales. La última fué lo de la cretina de Amaya Valdemoro dando saltos de alegría en las canastas del Madrid en la final de Copa de Basket, y poniendo luego cara de oler mierda mientras entrevistaba a Mirotic, y todo eso en directo en un medio nacional teóricamente neutral.


----------



## JimTonic (24 Feb 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Para cualquier no madridista no hay ninguna diferencia entre ver Real Madrid TV o cualquiera de los otros medios nacionales. La última fué lo de la cretina de Amaya Valdemoro dando saltos de alegría en las canastas del Madrid en la final de Copa de Basket, y poniendo luego cara de oler mierda mientras entrevistaba a Mirotic, y todo eso en directo en un medio nacional teóricamente neutral.




manero ya te explicamos que el equipo del regimen fue el Barcelona no Madrid, y el equipo de la democracia a partir que gano florentino las elecciones y cerro la puerta del vestuario del bernabeu, fue el barcelona, con el apoyo de Roures que controla todos los medios de comunicacion, el preferido


te hemos hablado 1000000 veces del relato que se ha creado en contra del madrid y que lo machaca todos los dias en todas las radios (como puedes ver en el programa de El Radio 









Los reventadísimos. El Radio 2.248. 23/02/2022 - Podcast de El Radio - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de Podcast de El Radio gratis. Lo suyo no es un análisis profesional. No les guía la razón, no atienden a los hechos, sino al rencor que, por diversos motivos,... Programa: Podcast de El Radio. Canal: El Radio. Tiempo: 01:01:39 Subido 23/02 a las 18:17:31 82685651




www.ivoox.com






todos los dias uno hora de evidencias de la mierda que echan al madrid, todos los pputos dias del año desde hace 10 años, el tio tiene mas de 2300 episodios. Todos los putos dias durante mas de 10 años con evidencias de la mierda que echan al madrid, por lo menos deberias callarte y agachar la cabeza


----------



## Manero (24 Feb 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> manero ya te explicamos que el equipo del regimen fue el Barcelona no Madrid, y el equipo de la democracia a partir que gano florentino las elecciones y cerro la puerta del vestuario del bernabeu, fue el barcelona, con el apoyo de Roures que controla todos los medios de comunicacion, el preferido
> 
> 
> te hemos hablado 1000000 veces del relato que se ha creado en contra del madrid y que lo machaca todos los dias en todas las radios (como puedes ver en el programa de El Radio
> ...



Con esto que quieres decirme, que Florentino controla todos los medios nacionales excepto uno y usas esa excepción para intentar justificar una teórica animadversión mediática hacía el Madrid??


----------



## cebollo (24 Feb 2022)

Yo creo que el antimadridismo es un subgénero muy popular, como el cotilleo o el humor verde.

En muchos programas de televisión llevan un antimadridista como antes había uno que contaba chistes de gangosos. Cristóbal Soria es Arevalo.

Siempre hay quien intenta darle un toque de glamour a la tontería, Maldini sería la Anne Igartiburu del antimadridismo. Es hola cracks por hola corazones.


----------



## petro6 (24 Feb 2022)

¡¡Cómo les jodes Floren, y cómo les vas a seguir jodiendo!.....


----------



## seven up (24 Feb 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> La prensa influye mucho y siempre de un modo patriotero. El discurso es que hay que sacar a un español y extirpar a un maldito extranjero. Cuando el extranjero es tan superior que no hay debate posible lo que se hace es decir que el equipo, por aquello de la química, juega mejor con el español.
> 
> El Madri juega mejor con Isco (fuera Bale), juega mejor con Milla (fuera Redondo), con Morata (fuera Benzema).
> 
> ...



Dos pequeños incisos, lo de Villa fue por Benzema, no por Cristiano. El Tito se sacó como nunca el rabo, resistiendo todas las presiones de los medios y mandándoles a tomar por el culo a ellos y al Valencia, trayendo al moro 15 millones más barato y seis años más joven. 
Lo de Cristiano era por el precio de su traspaso y su pago con el crédito de Cajamadrid, lo de más cantera y menos cartera y por los valores del club, todos mantras culés, ¿qué sería de aquellos dos religiosos nacionalistas tan encabronados con el fichaje de CR7?, ¿Arzobispo Sistach y Sor Lucia se llamaban?.


----------



## seven up (24 Feb 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Para cualquier no madridista no hay ninguna diferencia entre ver Real Madrid TV o cualquiera de los otros medios nacionales. La última fué lo de la cretina de Amaya Valdemoro dando saltos de alegría en las canastas del Madrid en la final de Copa de Basket, y poniendo luego cara de oler mierda mientras entrevistaba a Mirotic, y todo eso en directo en un medio nacional teóricamente neutral.



Si, claro estaban en el partido en Granada y al mismo tiempo oyendo la retransmisión de la Valdemoro por la tele.
Oler a mierda serían los hijos de grandisima puta que silbaron y abuchearon a los críos de la minicopa pero bueno no me extraña nada, eso son los valores culés y el seny catalán.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (24 Feb 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Arbeloa está entrenando en categorías inferiores, no? Quiero decir, ya tiene cargo, incluso sonó para el Castilla cuando Raúl tuvo ofertas en verano y creo que hasta para segundo de Ancelotti, pero me suena que todavía no tenía experiencia para el carnet necesario.
> 
> Yo creo que a Martín Vázquez además no se le perdonó tanto, volvió pero aquello ya no fue lo mismo. Incluso mira al forero anterior que dijo que le parecía que los de la Quinta eran todos tóxicos y no me queda muy claro por qué, cuando dieron muy buen rendimiento (con el formato viejo de la Copa de Europa y sin sentencia Bosman, eran otros tiempos) y fueron muy injustamente defenestrados por Clemente, sobre todo Michel y Sanchís. Sanchís será un progre pseudo intelectual para algunos, pero su rendimiento y actitud me parece que fueron intachables hasta el último día.
> 
> No sé, a lo mejor hay algo ahí de que los españoles malmeten en la prensa pero los extranjeros no porque no conocen el entorno (aunque CR7 por ejemplo también tenía su corte de lacayos, ojo). Por ahí puede haber algo de razón. Pero me parece que el imaginario moderno del Madrid, o al menos el que yo conozco desde mediados de los 90, se basa mucho en gente como CR7, Redondo, Zidane, y hasta Bale y menos en Ramos, Casillas, Raúl o Hierro, cuando el rendimiento de los españoles fue mucho más sostenido durante muchos más años por muy mal que acabaran.



hay una cosa que si creo que sucede, sin cambiar el discurso de antes...
el papel del canterano. es como si mucha gente en la aficion pensase que tienen que ser sin mas puestos para jugar en pretemporada, copa del rey contra los de tercera y poco mas...y eso me parece desperdiciar dinero y recursos.

uno de mis "y si" favoritos es que hubiera pasado si le hubieran dado a Juan Mata la posibilidad de jugar en el primer equipo. si mal no me equivoco en su puesto en el primer equipo jugo Drenthe, (aunque he leido varios comentarios que apuntan a que su marcha del Madrid estaba mas relacionada con facilitarle el acceso al hijo de Michel y yo particularmente me lo creo ) y creo que en general en la aficion hay una tendencia a creer que un jugador del filial jamas pueda llegar a ser un jugador valido para ser titular en el primer equipo. es cierto que el nivel de exigencia del real madrid y de los grandes de europa es maximo, pero joder, hasta Pele tuvo un debut.... es como si el mero hecho de salir de la cantera blanca es un estigma para triunfar en el club.... alguien ha visto jugar a Blanco este año? a Miguel ?


----------



## El Juani (24 Feb 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 956748
> 
> 
> _"En el libro 'Florentino Pérez, el poder del palco' explico la relación del presidente del Real Madrid y ACS como 'Padrino' del 'Clan Ayuso'. Es la empresa que más adjudicaciones recibe del PP. Su hija hizo campaña por Ayuso en su restaurante. La Famiglia."_
> ...



Fonsi??? En serio???


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Feb 2022)

Seguro que ese Aubameyang estaba acabado? Menuda velocidad tiene,y de Mamadou Traore ya no digamos...entre los dos (y alba) han metido un gol de área a área simplemente corriendo...

Y otro golazo de De Jong,me pongo a verlo con 0-0 y acabado en 5 minutos


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (24 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Seguro que ese Aubameyang estaba acabado? Menuda velocidad tiene,y de Mamadou Traore ya no digamos...entre los dos (y alba) han metido un gol de área a área simplemente corriendo...
> 
> Y otro golazo de De Jong,me pongo a verlo con 0-0 y acabado en 5 minutos



Joder, que bajon...menos mal que estan a 15 en liga...


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Feb 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Joder, que bajon...menos mal que estan a 15 en liga...



Hombre,yo venía a ver si el barca daba una alegría y dos goles en un momento son un palo,lo de la liga está muy bien pero a mí ya me chafan el partido  

Chorra penalti para el Nápoles 1-2 pero el Barca llega arriba fácil fácil...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (24 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hombre,yo venía a ver si el barca daba una alegría y dos goles en un momento son un palo,lo de la liga está muy bien pero a mí ya me chafan el partido
> 
> Chorra penalti para el Nápoles 1-2 pero el Barca llega arriba fácil fácil...



Van 1-2?? Todavia nos reimos un rato...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (24 Feb 2022)

Son 90 minuti un poco de paciencia

Pues no, poneos una serie o algo


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Feb 2022)

De Jong me parece muy bueno también,yo lo fichaba 

Golazo de Piqué,this is over


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Feb 2022)

Venga va lo digo...el acabado Aubameyang le da mil vueltas a nuestro 9,vaya killer...

Además hace unas volteretas de puta madre


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (24 Feb 2022)

Que rivales fuertes hay en la copa la uefa?
Asi me sale el Betis si no cae hoy, el Leipzig, creo que el Oporto, el Dortmund...y de los que estaban exentos, no se si algun ingles, el West Ham... A ver si a lo bobo a lo bobo estos se anotan un titulo y van directos a la champions...

Edito: atalanta, sevilla, betis, oporto, leipzig, leverkusen y west ham...quedan mas pero esos le pueden dar problemas a Chabi


----------



## xilebo (25 Feb 2022)

*¡La final de la Champions, a París por la guerra!*

Después de que la *UEFA* descartase a* San Petesburgo* como sede, la capital francesa ha sido la elegida. El *Stade de France* recibirá a los


----------



## 11kjuan (25 Feb 2022)

Pues nada otro año será


----------



## DRIDMA (25 Feb 2022)

Menos mal que el Nápoles iba a hacer papilla al VARsa... El tema es que los refuerzos, aunque descartes de otros equipos menores, puede que les valga de parche, nada más que por probabilidad, ya que al tener tanta gente arriba alguno estará enchufado.


----------



## JimTonic (25 Feb 2022)

siento ser tan pueril e simplificar una cosa tan horrible como es la guerra...pero bueno ahi vamos


el principal banco ruso en la city 140.000 millones en activos estan congelados, el chelsea que era uno de los que estaban compitiendo con Halland supongo que a estas horas estan fuera de la subasta, nadie va a fichar por el chelsea y menos halland que es del norte

segundo manchester united cancelando contratos millonarios con las empresas rusas

tercero el city sigue en la puja porque no tiene patrocinadores rusos

cuarton el chelsea se va a volver un autentico apestado en el mundo, es lo que tiene el riesgo reputacional, que te cargas a una empresa en nada. Sus camisetas seran como las de las juventudes hitlerianas. Va a estar divertido. Se verá si se estan desangrando si empiezan a vender jugadores


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Feb 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> siento ser tan pueril e simplificar una cosa tan horrible como es la guerra...



Diario Sport, enfocado en lo importante:


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (25 Feb 2022)

Barcelona-Galatasaray
Sevilla-West Ham
Betis-eintracht francfort del meno...

Pues a priori diria que Chabi no ha tenido mala suerte.

Soartak-leipzig. atalanta leverkusen completan los octavos , oporto -lyon y el otro rangers braga creo...


----------



## JimTonic (25 Feb 2022)

al spartak de moscu lo van a echar de la competicion


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (25 Feb 2022)

Que dice Cristiano que sabe que no le queda mucho, 10 o 15 años más.

Cristiano: "Sé que no me queda mucho, quizá 4 o 5 años más..."


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Feb 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Que dice Cristiano que sabe que no le queda mucho, 10 o 15 años más.
> 
> Cristiano: "Sé que no me queda mucho, quizá 4 o 5 años más..."



hombre,si esta dispuesto a jugar en equipos de media tabla de la liga portuguesa pues si,solo por su fama puede estar hasta los 45…pero si por continuar se refiere a equipos de champions top eso se acabo,cuando salga del Manchester dudo que haya ya ningun equipo de ese nivel interesado…


----------



## fachacine (25 Feb 2022)

Acabo de ver la serie documental de Amazon Prime de "La Leyenda del Real Madrid" o algo así. De la Champions 12 y 13 no dicen nada, sólo hablan 4 gatos, ni 2 leyendas como Fernando Hierro ni Fernando Redondo salen hablando, los goles de Bale contra Bartra y el de Kiev ni existen. Una basura polla de viejo.


----------



## cebollo (25 Feb 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Acabo de ver la serie documental de Amazon Prime de "La Leyenda del Real Madrid" o algo así. De la Champions 12 y 13 no dicen nada, sólo hablan 4 gatos, ni 2 leyendas como Fernando Hierro ni Fernando Redondo salen hablando, los goles de Bale contra Bartra y el de Kiev ni existen. Una basura polla de viejo.



No lo he visto pero me creo lo que cuentas. Al irse Cristiano la cuenta de Twitter del Real Madrid estuvo dos o tres años sin mencionarle ni poner videos de goles suyos.

Si cuando rodaron ese documental estaban de negociación navajera con Bale para cederle o que se retirara y pagarle solo la mitad... en cuanto hay mal rollo, no sales en la foto. 

Un buen documental sobre el Madrid podría estar muy bien porque tenemos tres lustros gloriosos (56-60, 98-02 y 14-18) en los que se ganan 12 copas de Europa en 15 años y sólo 4 ligas y 1 copa. Hay muchos paralelismos, muchas finales de Copa de Europa a las que se llega sin ganar la liga y jugandote la temporada. Y habiendo recibido muchas críticas todo el año. Y se gana y se gana y se gana.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (25 Feb 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> No lo he visto pero me creo lo que cuentas. Al irse Cristiano la cuenta de Twitter del Real Madrid estuvo dos o tres años sin mencionarle ni poner videos de goles suyos.
> 
> Si cuando rodaron ese documental estaban de negociación navajera con Bale para cederle o que se retirara y pagarle solo la mitad... en cuanto hay mal rollo, no sales en la foto.
> 
> Un buen documental sobre el Madrid podría estar muy bien porque tenemos tres lustros gloriosos (56-60, 98-02 y 14-18) en los que se ganan 12 copas de Europa en 15 años y sólo 4 ligas y 1 copa. Hay muchos paralelismos, muchas finales de Copa de Europa a las que se llega sin ganar la liga y jugandote la temporada. Y habiendo recibido muchas críticas todo el año. Y se gana y se gana y se gana.



Tambien recomendaria para todo aficionado al Real Madrid y si me apurais al aficionado a la historia del deporte el documental Bernabeu. Hace un monton de referencias y cuenta detalles para callarles la boca a todos esos cuñados antimadridistas y echa muchos mitos abajo ..

La movida con Millan Astray, las dificultades en la posguerra, la construccion del estadio casi todo con capital de gente de clase media, la figura de Raimundo Saporta....descargaroslo , os gustara


----------



## xilebo (26 Feb 2022)




----------



## _Suso_ (26 Feb 2022)

Ya hay once inicial y sorpresón porque juegan los mismo once de siempre


----------



## Suprimo (26 Feb 2022)

No se podía saber con Ancianotti


----------



## Tubiegah (26 Feb 2022)

Nos van a apiolar


----------



## Edge2 (26 Feb 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Feb 2022)

No juegan los sebosos ni el galés???

No me jodas, ahora en media hora que terminó de trabajar en el Elder ring me pongo el partido.


----------



## Tubiegah (26 Feb 2022)

Asensio, ese ONVRE


----------



## fachacine (26 Feb 2022)

Hoy toca partido de mierda de Asensio, 5 minutos y ya lleva 2 cagadas


----------



## Edu.R (26 Feb 2022)

Si fueramos el Barsa de Obomeyán iriamos ya 0-2.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (26 Feb 2022)

Primer intangible de ausencio... 50 millones quieren para venderlo


----------



## Tubiegah (26 Feb 2022)

Ay, señor


----------



## Edge2 (26 Feb 2022)

Se le ha ido por poco al vini...


----------



## Tubiegah (26 Feb 2022)

Control de calidac del vini


----------



## ccc (26 Feb 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Hoy toca partido de mierda de Asensio, 5 minutos y ya lleva 2 cagadas



Hombre no te pases, estamos jugando ok y hasta hemos tenido esas 2 ocasiones claras; ultimamente nos comiamos 60 minutos sin disparar entre los 2 palos.


----------



## Edge2 (26 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No juegan los sebosos ni el galés???
> 
> No me jodas, ahora en media hora que terminó de trabajar en el Elder ring me pongo el partido.



Esta mejor que el skyrim o es otra cosa?


----------



## HArtS (26 Feb 2022)

Para Ancelotti no hay más centrocampistas aparte de Casemiro, Kroos y Modric??


----------



## Edge2 (26 Feb 2022)

uyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Tubiegah (26 Feb 2022)

Aybibadre


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Feb 2022)

Viendo el partido del Madrid con un stream ruso,espero que no este saltando ninguna alarma ahora mismo en las oficinas de la CIA


----------



## 11kjuan (26 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Viendo el partido del Madrid con un stream ruso,espero que no este saltando ninguna alarma ahora mismo en las oficinas de la CIA



Te van a meter preso junto con "El Chapo".
Con suerte te ponen el partidazo de canal plus el domingo por la noche


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (26 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Viendo el partido del Madrid con un stream ruso,espero que no este saltando ninguna alarma ahora mismo en las oficinas de la CIA



Enlace, plis.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Feb 2022)

Está intensito de cojones, se nota ese Rayo que estuvo arriba y que ha llegado lejos en la pacopa


----------



## Suprimo (26 Feb 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Enlace, plis.







__





Sports HD6 – HesGoal


HesGoal Football live streaming links for soccer, football, UFC, boxing, NFL, rugby, F1, hockey, golf and dozens of other sports and games.




www.hesgoal.win


----------



## 11kjuan (26 Feb 2022)

Huele a partido donde el rival hace el partido de su vida y luego acaba luchando por no descender.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Feb 2022)




----------



## Señor Moscoso (26 Feb 2022)

Nuestro atacante mas peligroso hoy es ausencio, el de la tele ha fingido decirlo sin cachondeo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Feb 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (26 Feb 2022)

Me hastía mucho ver que todos los equipos quieren sacar el balón jugado sienpre


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Feb 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Enlace, plis.



hola futuro compañero de celda…

el primero que sale en los link de livetv.sx en la parte de acestream


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Feb 2022)




----------



## Señor Moscoso (26 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



Esto es trolleo de calidad


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Feb 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Esto es trolleo de calidad



los perros tenian mas gracia,aunque admito que estas son mas monas…


----------



## HArtS (26 Feb 2022)

¿Vale el gol de Casemiro?


----------



## Tubiegah (26 Feb 2022)

Mano falta, fuera de juego, gran gol


----------



## Edge2 (26 Feb 2022)

Si es mano de casemiro


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> hola futuro compañero de celda…
> 
> el primero que sale en los link de livetv.sx en la parte de acestream



Por cierto,hay que usar un proxy/vpn si no lo mas probable es que este capado por el operador de turno,yo uso el que viene integrado con Opera y va bien…


----------



## Suprimo (26 Feb 2022)

Cuanto peor jugada han hecho es cuando han marcado aunque en revisión

PD Fuera de Juego


----------



## Edge2 (26 Feb 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Mano falta, fuera de juego, gran gol



La segunda ...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> los perros tenian mas gracia,aunque admito que estas son mas monas…


----------



## Suprimo (26 Feb 2022)

Están dando cera eh, Modric se ha llevado un pelotazo, Vinicius ha cobrado y Benzemá como si se hubiera encontrado una pared


----------



## fachacine (26 Feb 2022)

Lo de Casemiro es serio, su peor temporada con diferencia, no está para ser titular ni de coña


----------



## Suprimo (26 Feb 2022)

Bueno pues descanso con resultado engañoso, el árbitro hoy a venido a ser protagonista


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (26 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Por cierto,hay que usar un proxy/vpn si no lo mas probable es que este capado por el operador de turno,yo uso el que viene integrado con Opera y va bien…



Sacto. El de Opera es el VPN más asequible para todos los interesados.


----------



## ccc (26 Feb 2022)

Pues bueno, nada que decir: No se ha jugado mal, se han generado 4 ocasiones claras: Esperemos que la bola acabe entrando; no quiero ver al BCN a 12 puntos y con un partido menos, y no es porque tenga miedo, sino porque aun daran la matraca de que van a por la liga.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Feb 2022)

El estadio del Rayo revienta cualquier pacometro


----------



## Edge2 (26 Feb 2022)

Sale Falcao...


----------



## Tubiegah (26 Feb 2022)

Qué asco me da el puto ausencio


----------



## Suprimo (26 Feb 2022)

La que ha parado Curtuá


----------



## Tubiegah (26 Feb 2022)

Bueno, pues curtua ya ha hecho su trabajo. Ahora a ver si los tullidos que tenemos arriba hacen el suyo


----------



## Suprimo (26 Feb 2022)

El Rayo sólo con los partidos jugados en casa iría 3º en la liga, los pvntos se los han dejado fuera


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (26 Feb 2022)

Tenemos un porterazo.


----------



## fachacine (26 Feb 2022)

Por enésima vez daremos gracias a que Casemiro se ha librado de una roja


----------



## Suprimo (26 Feb 2022)

Sale Valverde por Casemiro, gran cambio


----------



## Edu.R (26 Feb 2022)

3 faltas y 2 amarillas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Feb 2022)

Este equipo necesita un lavado de cara importante,la sensacion de sopor que transmite en ataque es algo serio…los seis que estan jugando ahora mismo arriba deberian salir en mi opinion (beneficio de la duda para vinicius),si se salen en otro equipo pues mala suerte…

los 6 de arriba x Haaland+Mbappe+4 canteranos/repescados random…


----------



## Señor Moscoso (26 Feb 2022)

Por qué ellos sacan a camavinga y nosotros no?


----------



## Charlatan (26 Feb 2022)

que puta verguenza es lo de casemiro............es roja si o si.......el joputa del carleto lo ha cambiado antes de que le diera idea de mirar el bar.........porque alli estaban los arbitros.......


----------



## Suprimo (26 Feb 2022)

Hablais de cambios como si fuera el minvto 80'


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Feb 2022)

Fallar contra el Rayo sería una gran cagada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Esta mejor que el skyrim o es otra cosa?




No me va mucho el Skyrim la verdad.


----------



## fachacine (26 Feb 2022)

Vaya partidito de Benzema


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Feb 2022)

No mete a bale??


----------



## Edge2 (26 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No me va mucho el Skyrim la verdad.


----------



## HArtS (26 Feb 2022)

Pareciera que en el Madrid sólo se puede ganar de forma agónica y sufrida.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Feb 2022)

Hijos de fruta cómo van que estoy trabajando, hoy ando haciendo horas extras.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Feb 2022)

Cómo tiene que ser la cosa que hasta los de Movistar están largando de lo poco que rota el Madrit


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Feb 2022)




----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Feb 2022)

pero si es que necesitas gente capaz de desbordar,por potencia,por habilidad o por lo que sea,y en este equipo no lo hace NI UNO (a vinicius ya no le sale),pases,pases,pases…asi cuesta un mundo marcarle al Rayo y a cualquiera…


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Feb 2022)

Un Rayo que en segunda vuelta estaría en descenso y no podemos con ellos.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Feb 2022)

¿Sólo un delantero de cambio?


----------



## Edge2 (26 Feb 2022)

Que malos son todos, todos...


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Feb 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Vaya partidito de Benzema



ahi esta toqueteando el balon en el medio campo,como para salir a toda leche con tu delantero siempre fuera de su sitio…

el puto rayo ha debido entrenar lo del fuera de juego para hoy…


----------



## Suprimo (26 Feb 2022)

Otra vec Curtuá


----------



## HArtS (26 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Cómo tiene que ser la cosa que hasta los de Movistar están largando de lo poco que rota el Madrit



Es que es cierto, ¿por qué Ancelotti no rota?

E incluso cuando coloca a los suplentes siempre son los mismos cambios: Valverde, Rodrygo y mientras los tres del medio, la CMK atornillados, juegan siempre, jamás rotan, jamás los cambia...


----------



## Edge2 (26 Feb 2022)

Joder la carrera del mendí con el isi...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Feb 2022)

Gol de churro. Ganaremos la liga pero así no se puede jugar.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Feb 2022)

Pues gol del amego despues de tocarse los cojones a dos manos todo el partido


----------



## Señor Moscoso (26 Feb 2022)

Le han chafado a Javi la rimuntada


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Feb 2022)

Si antes posteo antes marca Benzemalo (empujandola)

veo muy muy complicado perder esta liga,asi como veo muy muy complicado hacer algo en champions…


----------



## HArtS (26 Feb 2022)

GOL!


----------



## HArtS (26 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> veo muy muy complicado perder esta liga,asi como veo muy muy complicado hacer algo en champions…



Seamos honestos, no hay equipo para la Champions, eso lo sabemos todos.

Se apuesta por la liga porque en Europa no hay nada que hacer.


----------



## sociedadponzi (26 Feb 2022)

vacaciones en marzo


----------



## Señor Moscoso (26 Feb 2022)

Qué trollazo con los cambios el carleto joder


----------



## Suprimo (26 Feb 2022)

Cambios en minvtos de la basura


----------



## Chichimango (26 Feb 2022)

No he visto la primera parte, pero esta segunda no pintaba nada bien. El gol nos da un trocito de liga, mañana derbi chungo para el Sevilla. A ver si aguantamos.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Feb 2022)

joder pues no tenia nada claro sacar 1 solo punto... No me jodas, en Vallecas habran ganado 2 contsndo hoy...con una plantilla que es lo que es...

Yo creo que ganar la liga y el chispazo de la supercopa es para estar bien contento. Si hay suerte y ademas el Barcelona no gana la uefa, pa chillar


----------



## Edu.R (26 Feb 2022)

6 minutos de que


----------



## Señor Moscoso (26 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> 6 minutos de que



Para que jueguen Camavinga y Ceballos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> 6 minutos de que



Hasta que marque el Rayo.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Feb 2022)

Pues la verdad es que huele a campeon. Las ligas se cimentan en victorias con rivales complicados como este.

Queda mucho pero si algo ha mostrado hoy el Madrid es que hoy no tenia la cabeza en la champions, sino donde tenia que tenerla.


----------



## Fiodor (26 Feb 2022)

Otro partido mediocre, que ha sido salvado por el gol, pero llevamos unos partidos jugando al límite. El bajón del equipo es evidente... Menos mal que los rivales por la Liga no están mucho mejor...


----------



## cebollo (26 Feb 2022)

La liga de Courtois.


----------



## ccc (26 Feb 2022)

"Buena" primera parte, vamos a ver que hace el sevilla, pero me huele que manyana empata o pierde, asi que nos lo deja a huevo; mientras tanto en Narnia:

Sale a la luz una escena de Laporta tras ganar al Nápoles que tiene al madridismo incrédulo - AS.com


----------



## pepitoburbujas (26 Feb 2022)

Also meine Damen und Herren, lo mejor una vez más el resultado. Yo si se gana la liga, doy por muy buena la temporada. Recordemos una vez más que son los mismos del año pasado, más Alaba, y sin Ramos y Varane. Para la champions ya sabemos que no da.

Problemones para ganar a equipos de medio pelo, que todo lo que oponen es intensidad física para presionar por todo el campo mientras les dura, y hacer faltas como hoy el rayo. Nos llegan bastante fácil al área, pero como son equipos malos, pues la fallan. Eso, y que Courtois es el mejor jugador que tenemos en este momento. En el canal streaming que estaba viendo le han dado el "King of the match" a....Asensio! WTF! A ver si coge buena fama y se puede vender por una buena pasta.

Casemiro lleva como decís una temporada fatal. Pierde balones uno detrás de otro. Fíjate que no me importa que no pueda jugar contra el PSG. Luego tenemos a Kroos, que siempre diré que es uno de los jugadores más sobrevalorados que tenemos, que no puede mantener el centro del campo contra estos equipos malos, y mucho menos contra equipos potentes. La salida de Valverde ha sido providencial, porque al menos le da velocidad al equipo y es capaz de robar algún balón.

De verdad que estaba pensando "vaya partido de mierda", y ha venido el gol que maquilla las cosas y es muy importante. Pero es que aburrimos nuevamente a las ovejas con un fútbol lento, de demasiados pases cortos horizontales innecesarios, que hacen que las defensas contrarias tengan tiempo de sobra de organizarse.

Y ya lo de los cambios del entrenador parece un troleo. Le da descanso a Modric cuando faltan 5 min para el final, menudo troll está hecho el italiano. Y otra cosa; se me ocurre que con Hazard no lo saca para que se aburra y se pire en verano, liberando su ficha y que pueda venir otro. Si no, no me lo explico. Lo mismo Jovic. Sabemos que no han dado resultado, pero no son tan tan malos como para que no puedan salir los últimos 20' y dar descanso a los titulares en víspera del partido más importante de la temporada.


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Feb 2022)

Muy bien Casi Miro mandando a enfermería a Oscar, que estaba siendo un incordio constante. Le deja moñeco y al vestuario. El plan ha funcionado otra vez.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Feb 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Also meine Damen und Herren, lo mejor una vez más el resultado. Yo si se gana la liga, doy por muy buena la temporada. Recordemos una vez más que son los mismos del año pasado, más Alaba, y sin Ramos y Varane. Para la champions ya sabemos que no da.
> 
> Problemones para ganar a equipos de medio pelo, que todo lo que oponen es intensidad física para presionar por todo el campo mientras les dura, y hacer faltas como hoy el rayo. Nos llegan bastante fácil al área, pero como son equipos malos, pues la fallan. Eso, y que Courtois es el mejor jugador que tenemos en este momento. En el canal streaming que estaba viendo le han dado el "King of the match" a....Asensio! WTF! A ver si coge buena fama y se puede vender por una buena pasta.
> 
> ...



En general bastante de acuerdo contigo, salvo en lo de Hazard, el cual creo que no tiene nada que aportar para estar en la elite desde hace un par de años.


----------



## IVNP71 (26 Feb 2022)

Enhorabuena al Madrid!
Yo es que estoy siguiendo la actualidad de Ucrania y Polonia por televisión polaca y ni siquiera seguí el partido.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## el ruinas II (26 Feb 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Also meine Damen und Herren, lo mejor una vez más el resultado. Yo si se gana la liga, doy por muy buena la temporada. Recordemos una vez más que son los mismos del año pasado, más Alaba, y sin Ramos y Varane. Para la champions ya sabemos que no da.
> 
> Problemones para ganar a equipos de medio pelo, que todo lo que oponen es intensidad física para presionar por todo el campo mientras les dura, y hacer faltas como hoy el rayo. Nos llegan bastante fácil al área, pero como son equipos malos, pues la fallan. Eso, y que Courtois es el mejor jugador que tenemos en este momento. En el canal streaming que estaba viendo le han dado el "King of the match" a....Asensio! WTF! A ver si coge buena fama y se puede vender por una buena pasta.
> 
> ...



si ganamos la liga este año sera una gran temporada, la aficion sigue soñando con goleadas brutales, con saqcadas de polla en champions, etc, no tenemos equipo para nada de eso, lo unico que queda es tirar de oficio y ganar la puta liga de mierda


----------



## IVNP71 (26 Feb 2022)

La pareja de mi cuñado que es ucraniana tiene la hija en la segunda ciudad más grande de Ucrania Járkov y no puede venirse a Polonia porque está todo cerrado así que los nervios a flor de piel.
Perdonen que meta esto aquí pero es la realidad.
Esperando estamos que se apacigue todo.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Feb 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> La pareja de mi cuñado que es ucraniana tiene la hija en la segunda ciudad más grande de Ucrania Járkov y no puede venirse a Polonia porque está todo cerrado así que los nervios a flor de piel.
> Perdonen que meta esto aquí pero es la realidad.
> Esperando estamos que se apacigue todo.
> Pozdrawiam.



No tienes fotos no?

Es coña, animo y ojala no pase nada


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (26 Feb 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> La pareja de mi cuñado que es ucraniana tiene la hija en la segunda ciudad más grande de Ucrania Járkov y no puede venirse a Polonia porque está todo cerrado así que los nervios a flor de piel.
> Perdonen que meta esto aquí pero es la realidad.
> Esperando estamos que se apacigue todo.
> Pozdrawiam.



La verdad es que estáis en una posición inmejorable para ver "el partido". 

Ánimo y ojalá no pilléis algún balonazo.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (26 Feb 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> En general bastante de acuerdo contigo, salvo en lo de Hazard, el cual creo que no tiene nada que aportar para estar en la elite desde hace un par de años.



Para mi ha sido el mayor fracaso de fichaje que recuerdo. Por encima de Prosinecki. Pero aún así, si no está lesionado, puedes echar mano de él para el último tercio de partido, cuando el rival ya no presiona tanto. Aguantar el balón sabe (de hecho, su problema es tarda en soltar el balón y tiene que girar sobre sí mismo, con lo que recibe más patadas de las que debería). No digo que tenga que ser titular ni tan siquiera contra el rayo, pero que salga para dar descanso a otro con vistas al partido contra el PSG, eso sí.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 Feb 2022)

Básicamente el Barça tendría que ganar los 14 partidos que le quedan uno detrás de otro y aún así no le daría más de un 50% de posibilidades. 

En el momento en que se dejen siquiera un empate...


----------



## filets (26 Feb 2022)

El gol es de Vinicius, no de Benzema


----------



## El Juani (26 Feb 2022)

Courtois en modo Dios


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Feb 2022)

Menos mal que mañana juega mi equipo y no estos partidos del Madrid de los minundis.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Courtois en modo Dios



Pero el bueno era el topo....


----------



## petro6 (26 Feb 2022)

Cómo no podía ser de otra forma, un Callo Vallecano en horas bajas jugándole al Madrid cómo si fueran el Brasil de Pelé, pero que se jodan y tres puntos más que huelen a Liga. Los puercos juegan mañana..no?


----------



## Hannibal (27 Feb 2022)

Hasta hoy, el Rojo Vallecano sólo había perdido 2 partidos en casa de 12, y había ganado 8. 
Se puede y se debe criticar la falta de rotaciones que conllevan este ritmo cansino, porque los jugadores no dan para más. De hecho, en cuanto ha entrado Valverde, sólo con 1 cambio, el partido ha cambiado radicalmente. Por lo tanto, victoria vital, aunque siguen quedando muchísimos partidos como para hacer cábalas aún. 

Ahora semana de descanso, que sin duda agradecerán los de siempre. A ver si Carletto por una vez en su vida tiene valor de dar descanso a algún fijo frente a la Real.

La buena noticia frente al PSG es que no juegan Mendy ni Case. Ya sé que Mendy es una roca defensiva, pero va a cagada gorda por partido a la mínima que le presionan; hoy más de una de hecho. En ese aspecto creo que estaremos más tranquilos con Nacho y, supongo, Valverde.

Sobre Ausencio, se dice que el Madrid le va a ofrecer renovar pero bajando un 10% el sueldo, con opción de irse en verano si trae una oferta. Lo mismo que se hizo con Varane.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Feb 2022)

El Iraola este pinta bien como entrenador. El Rayo debe tener el presupuesto más bajo de y la plantilla más Paco de Primera y no se achanta ante nadie. Tenía debilidad por él como jugador además, era una especie de Lahm (salvando las distancias, claro) un tío que mandaba en el campo jugando de lateral derecho sin dar una mala patada y con un físico normalito.

Metió al Mirandés en unas semis de Copa y creo que no se quedó lejos del playoff de ascenso a primera.


----------



## 4motion (27 Feb 2022)

Hace falta una limpia como el comer y un cambio de entrenador también.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edu.R (27 Feb 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Básicamente el Barça tendría que ganar los 14 partidos que le quedan uno detrás de otro y aún así no le daría más de un 50% de posibilidades.
> 
> En el momento en que se dejen siquiera un empate...



Tu imaginate que empatamos en Mallorca, que te ganan en el Bernabeu y se te ponen a 10 (Que serian 7 si ganan al Rayo en Barcelona).

Quedando 9 partidos, es verdad que tienen que ganar todo y nosotros palmar 2 y otro empate. Pero les das opción de creérselo, como hemos hecho nosotros muchas veces. Y Laporta otra cosa no, pero mandar mensajes de optimismo de bar, sabe.

Mejor llegar al clásico con los 15 de ventaja, cualquier cosa que no sea una derrota por más de dos goles les descarta (Nos tendriamos que dejar mínimo 10 puntos en 9 partidos y ellos ganar todo).


----------



## Chichimango (27 Feb 2022)

Ahora están todos los antis con la campaña contra Casemiro, con el mantra típico: si jugase en otra Liga o en otro equipo lo expulsarían cada dos por tres. 

Lo mismo que se decía de Hierro, luego de Redondo, de Xabi Alonso y de Ramos. En el Madrid siempre tiene que haber un _carnicero_ protegido por el _estamento arbitral madridista_. El siguiente será Militao o Camavinga, ya lo veo venir.


----------



## cebollo (27 Feb 2022)

Toshack está en la UCI con coronavirus.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Mejor llegar al clásico con los 15 de ventaja, cualquier cosa que no sea una derrota por más de dos goles les descarta (Nos tendriamos que dejar mínimo 10 puntos en 9 partidos y ellos ganar todo).



Pero bueno, desde cuándo es más difícil dejarse 10 puntos en 9 partidos que 18 en 14, que es lo que tienen ahora?

Las posibilidades del Barça de ganar la liga son ínfimas, y están a un empate o dos de ser nulas.


----------



## ccc (27 Feb 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Hasta hoy, el Rojo Vallecano sólo había perdido 2 partidos en casa de 12, y había ganado 8.
> Se puede y se debe criticar la falta de rotaciones que conllevan este ritmo cansino, porque los jugadores no dan para más. De hecho, en cuanto ha entrado Valverde, sólo con 1 cambio, el partido ha cambiado radicalmente. Por lo tanto, victoria vital, aunque siguen quedando muchísimos partidos como para hacer cábalas aún.
> 
> Ahora semana de descanso, que sin duda agradecerán los de siempre. A ver si Carletto por una vez en su vida tiene valor de dar descanso a algún fijo frente a la Real.
> ...



Muy buen post, 
- 1 solo partido la proxima semana.
- En la banda derecha tenemos un problema porque ahi esta Hakimi y Mbappe (si asi lo desea): Eso no lo aguanta ni Nacho, ni Alaba, ni nadie; lo unico que nos puede salvar es que Vini esta en esa banda y HAkimi se contenga.
- Si lo de Ausencio es verdad, la postura del madrid es la mas inteligente que puede tener: Le esta diciendo en la puta cara que no es prioritario para el proyecto.


----------



## ccc (27 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Tu imaginate que empatamos en Mallorca, que te ganan en el Bernabeu y se te ponen a 10 (Que serian 7 si ganan al Rayo en Barcelona).
> 
> Quedando 9 partidos, es verdad que tienen que ganar todo y nosotros palmar 2 y otro empate. Pero les das opción de creérselo, como hemos hecho nosotros muchas veces. Y Laporta otra cosa no, pero mandar mensajes de optimismo de bar, sabe.
> 
> Mejor llegar al clásico con los 15 de ventaja, cualquier cosa que no sea una derrota por más de dos goles les descarta (Nos tendriamos que dejar mínimo 10 puntos en 9 partidos y ellos ganar todo).



Yo no pienso que la liga esta ganada, simplemente porque no jugamos a nada, ganamos todos los partidos sufriendo y el equipo se puede hundir. Por suerte, el Sevilla que es nuestro maximo rival, hoy puede pinchar y se puede ir a los 8-9 puntos.

Lo que esta claro es que la liga se decide en los proximos 6 partidos:

- Real Sociedad.
- PSG
- Mallorca.
- BCN.
- Getafe.
- Sevilla

En mi opinion, nos podemos dejar puntos en todos los partidos, repito, en todos. Las ligas se pierden en los comienzos, pero tambien se ganan en los tramos finales, y Ancelotti va a morir con las botas puestas, con Modric, Kroos,Casemiro y Benzema.

Y si tropezamos con la real y el mallorca, todo puede pasar. 

Realmente lo que nos interesa es que el madrid caiga en europa sin dar verguenza ajena y ganar la liga en el ultimo partido en el ultimo segundo: De esa manera ya no habria excusas para renovar esta plantilla .

Si ademas ZZ ficha por el PSG y estos fichan a Benzemalo por 10M€ pues habra que sacar el champan.


----------



## xilebo (27 Feb 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Pero bueno, desde cuándo es más difícil dejarse 10 puntos en 9 partidos que 18 en 14, que es lo que tienen ahora?
> 
> Las posibilidades del Barça de ganar la liga son ínfimas, y están a un empate o dos de ser nulas.



Pues en el hilo del barcelona estan hablando que van a golear al madrid en el clasico, por ganar algunos partidos en liga y pasar una eliminatoria de europa league, ya se han venido arriba


----------



## _Suso_ (27 Feb 2022)

Yo no entiendo el pesimismo de muchos aquí, vale que la plantilla no llega para champions, pero el Madrid está dominando la liga con una autoridad que no recuerdo en años, recordemos que a principio de temporada todo el mundo decía que el atletico de madrid nos iba a pasar por encima y está a 15 puntos a estas alturas.


----------



## xilebo (27 Feb 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Yo no entiendo el pesimismo de muchos aquí, vale que la plantilla no llega para champions, pero el Madrid está dominando la liga con una autoridad que no recuerdo en años, recordemos que a principio de temporada todo el mundo decía que el atletico de madrid nos iba a pasar por encima y está a 15 puntos a estas alturas.



Y el barcelona a 18 años. Totalmente de acuerdo, la liga española es muy dificil de ganarla y en los ultimos años ha sido el barcelona el que mas. Recordad que Zidane le daba mas merito a ganar la liga que la champions, significa que habias estado a buen nivel desde el principio hasta final de temporada. Y encima que el madrid solo ha pinchado contra las mas debiles en teoria, ha ganado a todos sevilla, bilbao, atletico, barcelona, valencia,....no recuerdo en años un dominio asi


----------



## xilebo (27 Feb 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (27 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues en el hilo del barcelona estan hablando que van a golear al madrid en el clasico, por ganar algunos partidos en liga y pasar una eliminatoria de europa league, ya se han venido arriba



Lo que pensábamos nosotros en la Supercopa. ¿Os acordáis?

El Barcelona ha jugado bien, pero cierto es que en Valencia y Nápoles, tuvo dos ocasiones y se puso 0-2. Eso te ayuda mucho y tampoco te va a pasar siempre.

Y es un equipo que no acaba bien los partidos, si no lo tiene cerrado en el minuto 75, muchos partidos no los ha ganado. Es más, hasta el Atleti había sido incapaz de llegar al minuto 75 con ningún partido/ganado controlado. Si en la primera parte no marca diferencias, luego le cuesta horrores y en los últimos minutos encaja muchas veces.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Feb 2022)

Ausencio renovación!!!!!!!

5 años más de contrato al chico maravillas!!!!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Feb 2022)

Si el Madrí fuera listo haría limpieza en el Villarreal: Pino, Pau, Gerard,...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Feb 2022)

No. Es un muy buen entrenador que además no se le han caído los anillos por entrenar en todos lados y a todo tipo de equipos.


----------



## Otrasvidas (27 Feb 2022)

Bueno,pues está a punto de empezar el partido que nos puede dar media Liga. Muchas bajas en el Cerdilla.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Feb 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Bueno,pues está a punto de empezar el partido que nos puede dar media Liga. Muchas bajas en el Cerdilla.



Estaría bien que ganara el Betis para joder también al far$A.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Feb 2022)

Madre mía el penalty del Betis.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Feb 2022)

Una victoria del Betis son todo ventajas.


----------



## Hannibal (27 Feb 2022)

Acuña haciendo una entrada de roja y lesionando al mejor jugador bético, se va con amarilla.
No abrirá portadas mañana ni vereis hordas de tuiteros culerdos y patéticos hablar sobre ello.


----------



## ravenare (27 Feb 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Acuña haciendo una entrada de roja y lesionando al mejor jugador bético, se va con amarilla.
> No abrirá portadas mañana ni vereis hordas de tuiteros culerdos y patéticos hablar sobre ello.



Ahora te preocupa las lesiones del Betis verdad? Cuando pepe el asesino era el que las hacía callabas eh cagabandurrias


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Feb 2022)

Lo del Betis fue bonito mientras duró,pero estaba claro que por lo civil o por lo criminal no iba a poder quitarle una plaza de Champions a farsa o patético...


----------



## Hannibal (27 Feb 2022)




----------



## Señor Moscoso (27 Feb 2022)

Me jode lo del sevilla, pensaba que tendríamos que remar menos...


----------



## qbit (27 Feb 2022)

Acaba de ganar el Liverpool al Chelsea la Copa de la Liga en penalties por 11-10. Ha fallado el penalty el portero del Chelsea.


----------



## fred (27 Feb 2022)

Kepa ha hecho el monguer en toda la tanda y como justo castigo él ha fallado el penalty decisivo.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Feb 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Me jode lo del sevilla, pensaba que tendríamos que remar menos...



Sevilla y Barcelona son rivales. Obviamente tenemos que perder mínimo 4 partidos de los 12 que quedan, incluyendo duelos directos.

De 26 hasta ahora hemos perdido 2 y por un gol, pero hundimientos peores se han visto.

Si el PSG nos elimina lo veo improbable, pero si nos da por remontar, pues con el caramelito te metes ahi en el asunto y todo puede pasar.

Creo que es importante no dejarse nada antes del Clásico, si te ganan ese partido se quedan a 9 a falta de 9 partidos, 3 derrotas enteras. Y el Sevilla pues habrá que ver, sobretodo si perdemos en el Pizjuán. Justo antes hay un Barcelona-Sevilla también...


----------



## xilebo (28 Feb 2022)

*Casemiro es otro*

El centrocampista brasileño atraviesa un mal momento de juego: ante el *Rayo* perdió 14 balones, 12 de ellos en la primera parte, y fue sustituido para evitar males mayores al equipo.


----------



## fachacine (28 Feb 2022)

Viendo el Tiktok de Vinicius dan ganas de darle 2 hostias por retrasado reggaetonero

TikTok oficial de Vinicius junior (@viniciusjunior) | Mira los últimos videos de Vinicius junior en TikTok


----------



## Gorrión (28 Feb 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Viendo el Tiktok de Vinicius dan ganas de darle 2 hostias por retrasado reggaetonero
> 
> TikTok oficial de Vinicius junior (@viniciusjunior) | Mira los últimos videos de Vinicius junior en TikTok



No deja de ser un negro.

Modric, Courtois, Kroos... No son negros.


----------



## fachacine (28 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Casemiro es otro*
> 
> El centrocampista brasileño atraviesa un mal momento de juego: ante el *Rayo* perdió 14 balones, 12 de ellos en la primera parte, y fue sustituido para evitar males mayores al equipo.



¿En serio, no cambiaríais a Casemiro por Pogba? Yo con los ojos cerrados, le está llegando la decadencia, es el momento perfecto para venderlo ahora que aún tiene algo de cartel


----------



## xilebo (28 Feb 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> ¿En serio, no cambiaríais a Casemiro por Pogba? Yo con los ojos cerrados, le está llegando la decadencia, es el momento perfecto para venderlo ahora que aún tiene algo de cartel



Por Pogba ? no he visto un jugador mas sobrevalorado que ese en mi vida


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Feb 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Ahora están todos los antis con la campaña contra Casemiro, con el mantra típico: si jugase en otra Liga o en otro equipo lo expulsarían cada dos por tres.
> 
> Lo mismo que se decía de Hierro, luego de Redondo, de Xabi Alonso y de Ramos. En el Madrid siempre tiene que haber un _carnicero_ protegido por el _estamento arbitral madridista_. El siguiente será Militao o Camavinga, ya lo veo venir.





fachacine dijo:


> ¿En serio, no cambiaríais a Casemiro por Pogba? Yo con los ojos cerrados, le está llegando la decadencia, es el momento perfecto para venderlo ahora que aún tiene algo de cartel



Lo ultimo que necesita el Madrid es una pseudoestrella. Hace falta si acaso, un negro que curre como si un cacho sandia y un pollo frito fuese su top, no uno que se crea el alfa y el omega del deporte profesional.

Ese tio solo daria problemas. El año que viene la estrella debe ser el entrenador.


----------



## cebollo (28 Feb 2022)

Me ha dado por buscar estadísticas de porteros. Las de Casillas son muy curiosas. Recibió muchos goles en el Real Madrid (promedió 1,02 en liga y 1,12 en Champions) y poquísimos con la selección 0,55.

Las de Buffon son más estables, no hay abismo club/selección. 0.83 en liga italiana 0,83 con la selección y 0,93 en Champions. 

En Champions siempre encajan algo más, los rivales son mejores. 

Courtois en ligas nacionales está ahora mismo en 0.88 sumando Atlético, Chelsea y Real Madrid.


----------



## qbit (1 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Me ha dado por buscar estadísticas de porteros. Las de Casillas son muy curiosas. Recibió muchos goles en el Real Madrid (promedió 1,02 en liga y 1,12 en Champions) y poquísimos con la selección 0,55.
> 
> Las de Buffon son más estables, no hay abismo club/selección. 0.83 en liga italiana 0,83 con la selección y 0,93 en Champions.
> 
> ...



Recuerdo que el Madrid en la época de Casillas tenía una defensa muy mala. Por eso adquirió fama de salvagoles, porque los rivales llegaban mucho con peligro.


----------



## cebollo (1 Mar 2022)

Dice Season que Alaba no va a llegar a la vuelta con PSG. O juega Marcelo o hay que poner a Carvajal a pierna cambiada en la izquierda. A Miguel Gutiérrez o a Vallejo no los va a poner de ninguna manera.


----------



## The Replicant (1 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> O juega Marcelo



Marcelo de lateral marcando a Mbappe

un plan sin fisuras


----------



## petro6 (1 Mar 2022)

Antes de que saque a Marcelo le digo a Ancelotti que me ponga a mí.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (1 Mar 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Antes de que saque a Marcelo le digo a Ancelotti que me ponga a mí.



Voto por tu titularidad antes que la de Marcelo, y eso que no te he visto nunca...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (1 Mar 2022)

Tendría que jugar Miguel, pero Abuelotti le puso la cruz por un error en un gol que solo vio él. Ahora tendrá que jugar Marcelo, o si hay suerte todavía nos podemos retirar de la competición.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Mar 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Recuerdo que el Madrid en la época de Casillas tenía una defensa muy mala. Por eso adquirió fama de salvagoles, porque los rivales llegaban mucho con peligro.



Ladillas era el topo de Mourinho en el vestuario, ¿no?


----------



## JimTonic (1 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Ladillas era el topo de Mourinho en el vestuario, ¿no?




joder , que se siente al estar en coma durante 20 años??? podias oir como el doctor metia mano a tu mujer???


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Mar 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> joder , que se siente al estar en coma durante 20 años??? podias oir como el doctor metia mano a tu mujer???



No te pillo.


----------



## cebollo (1 Mar 2022)

Os animo a buscar estadísticas de goles a favor en ligas enteras, es interesante. Es las 4 ligas anteriores a Cristiano el Real Madrid promedió 74 goles por liga. En las 4 posteriores a su marcha vamos camino de promediar 69. En las nueve ligas que estuvo Cristiano el promedio es 106.


----------



## JimTonic (1 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> No te pillo.



coño que lo de casillas paso hace mas de 15 años, y la relacion de el con morinho ha sido tratado en libros de historia


sino te has enterado estabas en coma


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (1 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Os animo a buscar estadísticas de goles a favor en ligas enteras, es interesante. Es las 4 ligas anteriores a Cristiano el Real Madrid promedió 74 goles por liga. En las 4 posteriores a su marcha vamos camino de promediar 69. En las nueve ligas que estuvo Cristiano el promedio es 106.



Pero el bueno era Benzema y tal...


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Mar 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


>



Hombre,sin hacer un análisis exhaustivo te diría que tienes que quitarle uno,el gol de penalti contra el patético en Lisboa con el partido ya sentenciado y donde hizo el ridículo celebrándolo como si el hubiera sido el héroe del partido...

De todos modos ya sé que lo haces con tu mejor intención pero no te esfuerces,esas estadísticas de goles pueden decir misa,el mejor Messi estaba en un nivel que este no lo huele (aún habiendo sido un gran goleador)


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hombre,sin hacer un análisis exhaustivo te diría que tienes que quitarle uno,el gol de penalti contra el patético en Lisboa con el partido ya sentenciado y donde hizo el ridículo celebrándolo como si el hubiera sido el héroe del partido...
> 
> De todos modos ya sé que lo haces con tu mejor intención pero no te esfuerces,esas estadísticas de goles pueden decir misa,el mejor Messi estaba en un nivel que este no lo huele (aún habiendo sido un gran goleador)



Compara a partir de los 30 años a los dos y verás donde está el Gran Messi europeo, ese que perdía balones o desaparecía de los partidos mientras otros metían 3 en una final.


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Os animo a buscar estadísticas de goles a favor en ligas enteras, es interesante. Es las 4 ligas anteriores a Cristiano el Real Madrid promedió 74 goles por liga. En las 4 posteriores a su marcha vamos camino de promediar 69. En las nueve ligas que estuvo Cristiano el promedio es 106.



Y el resto del equipo no pintaba nada, claro,


----------



## cebollo (1 Mar 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Y el resto del equipo no pintaba nada, claro,



El resto del equipo ha seguido las temporadas siguientes con resultados ya comentados. 

Si es cierto que la era Cristiano coincide con el mejor momento de Modric, Marcelo, Kroos, Bale.


----------



## Agente Coulson (1 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Yo tengo la teoría de que Raúl fue un ídolo del madridismo y Casillas un ídolo del antimadridismo.
> 
> Da para tesis de Sociología pero tengo que desarrollarlo.



Lo has clavado. Tengo un colega valenciano, como yo, independentista catalán, que cuando ganaba el Madrid elogiaba a Casillas.

Me di cuenta de que era una forma de atacar al Madrid: son muy malos pero les salva su portero.


----------



## cebollo (2 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Os animo a buscar estadísticas de goles a favor en ligas enteras, es interesante. Es las 4 ligas anteriores a Cristiano el Real Madrid promedió 74 goles por liga. En las 4 posteriores a su marcha vamos camino de promediar 69. En las nueve ligas que estuvo Cristiano el promedio es 106.



Me autocito y os cuento que en los 11 años que Di Stefano juega en el Real Madrid el equipo promedia 2,56 goles por partido en liga. En una liga de 38 partidos como la actual serían unos 97 goles.
Entre la marcha de Di Stefano y la explosión de la Quinta pasan 21 años (1964-1985) en los que se promediando 1,83 goles. En una liga de 38 partidos serían 71 goles. Es el Pacofutbol.
En las 5 ligas seguidas de la Quinta se promedian 2,39 goles, son unos 91 en 38.

Del 90 hasta la llegada de Cristiano son 19 años el promedio es 1,91 que son 72 o 73 por liga.

En los 9 años de Cristiano son 2,8 por partido, más de 106 en 38.

A partir de 2,3 yo creo que los goles pierden importancia porque ganar al Murcia 3-0 o 5-1 no es muy relevante. Pero entre promediar 1,8 o promediar 2,2 la diferencia es br0utal.

Una liga de 92 goles y una 104 son dos ligas muy parecidas. Una liga de 69 goles y otra de 81 son dos mundos muy distintos.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (2 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Me autocito y os cuento que en los 11 años que Di Stefano juega en el Real Madrid el equipo promedia 2,56 goles por partido en liga. En una liga de 38 partidos como la actual serían unos 97 goles.
> Entre la marcha de Di Stefano y la explosión de la Quinta pasan 21 años (1964-1985) en los que se promediando 1,83 goles. En una liga de 38 partidos serían 71 goles. Es el Pacofutbol.
> En las 5 ligas seguidas de la Quinta se promedian 2,39 goles, son unos 91 en 38.
> 
> ...



Esta claro que si finalmente el Madrid se hace con el titulo la solidez defensiva sera la responsable (personalizando, curtua, militao aunque realmente es una labor grupal).


----------



## xilebo (2 Mar 2022)

*Preocupa cometer el mismo error que con Bale y Hazard*

Las continuadas lesiones de *Haaland* arrojan dudas sobre su resistencia a futuro y el club blanco ha pinchado en sus dos últimos megafichajes...


----------



## petro6 (2 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Voto por tu titularidad antes que la de Marcelo, y eso que no te he visto nunca...



En pantalón corto estoy resultón.


----------



## Ulises 33 (2 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El resto del equipo ha seguido las temporadas siguientes con resultados ya comentados.
> 
> Si es cierto que la era Cristiano coincide con el mejor momento de Modric, Marcelo, Kroos, Bale.



Claro, con la misma edad también, como Cristiano, que mete los mismos goles antes de los 30 que después de los 30. Los equipos tienen un máximo, luego ya es cuesta abajo, así ha sido y así será.


----------



## ccc (2 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Os animo a buscar estadísticas de goles a favor en ligas enteras, es interesante. Es las 4 ligas anteriores a Cristiano el Real Madrid promedió 74 goles por liga. En las 4 posteriores a su marcha vamos camino de promediar 69. En las nueve ligas que estuvo Cristiano el promedio es 106.



De las veces que la estadistica no miente.


----------



## Edu.R (3 Mar 2022)

Me alegro, a pesar de todo, por el Valencia.

Y por la audiencia, sin ser un partido topísimo, hacer casi un 20% entre semana es bastante.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Me alegro, a pesar de todo, por el Valencia.
> 
> Y por la audiencia, sin ser un partido topísimo, hacer casi un 20% entre semana es bastante.



Dentro de sus limitaciones que no son pocas, el Valencia lo poco que le he visto en liga trata de jugar la pelota ( por eso se llevo 3 del Bernabeu por tratar de jugar a algo) y salvo que el pancatalanismo se haya apoderado de toda Valencia son de las aficiones mas respetuosas con los simbolos nacionales.

Otra cosa es que sean unos antimadridistas de mierda pero eso viene de cuando Paco Roig y Mijatovic


----------



## seven up (3 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Me alegro, a pesar de todo, por el Valencia.
> 
> Y por la audiencia, sin ser un partido topísimo, hacer casi un 20% entre semana es bastante.



Por lo menos este año no habrá silbidos al himno.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Mar 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Por lo menos este año no habrá silbidos al himno.



Esperate que no se meta el rayo y la monten los guarros


----------



## xilebo (3 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Me alegro, a pesar de todo, por el Valencia.
> 
> Y por la audiencia, sin ser un partido topísimo, hacer casi un 20% entre semana es bastante.



Y como se nota que jugar en casa casi siempre es una ventaja: el bilbao elimino en casa al barcelona y real madrid, y ahora con el valencia a ida y vuelta fuera, se la pega


----------



## Edu.R (3 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y como se nota que jugar en casa casi siempre es una ventaja: el bilbao elimino en casa al barcelona y real madrid, y ahora con el valencia a ida y vuelta fuera, se la pega



El Athletic fuera de San Mamés baja mucho.

A largo plazo lo de jugar en casa o fuera se acabará compensando, nosotros hemos jugado la Copa y nos tocó todo fuera (Uno obligatorio y dos por sorteo).

Esto no quita que mi favorito siga siendo el Betis.


----------



## fred (3 Mar 2022)

Kroos baja,ala Ancelotti ahora que te salven el culo los que tienes marginados y sin ritmo de partido.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Mar 2022)

fred dijo:


> Kroos baja,ala Ancelotti ahora que te salven el culo los que tienes marginados y sin ritmo de partido.



Antes que a camavinga pone a isco, como si lo estuviera viendo...


----------



## fred (3 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Antes que a camavinga pone a isco, como si lo estuviera viendo...



Vayamos preparando el tweet.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (3 Mar 2022)

xeilebo dijo:


> *Preocupa cometer el mismo error que con Bale y Hazard*
> 
> Las continuadas lesiones de *Haaland* arrojan dudas sobre su resistencia a futuro y el club blanco ha pinchado en sus dos últimos megafichajes...



Preocupa que es blanco. El nuevo madrid quiere negrocs. Si fuese negroc estaba ya en Madrid, le quitan el 9 a benzema si hace falta


----------



## Edu.R (3 Mar 2022)

Pues sin Kroos, sin Casemiro y sin Mendy, es evidente que perdemos muchas opciones. Defensivamente bajamos la vida, aunque teniendo que remontar...

En la ida estaban todos disponibles. Ahora no.

Camavinga va a tener que jugar si o si, es lo que hay. Con Valverde, Modric y a rezar. Nacho de lateral y a rezar. 

No tenemos nada más de medio campo hacia detrás. Isco, Hazard and company son alternativas ofensivas...


----------



## _Suso_ (3 Mar 2022)

Vamos a pasar la eliminatoria con gol en el último minuto de Camavinga, lo estoy viendo


----------



## ccc (3 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues sin Kroos, sin Casemiro y sin Mendy, es evidente que perdemos muchas opciones. Defensivamente bajamos la vida, aunque teniendo que remontar...
> 
> En la ida estaban todos disponibles. Ahora no.
> 
> ...



Creo que la baja de Mendy es la peor de todas. Con Camavinga, Valverde y Modric NO vamos a sacar peor la pelota que el otro dia, que fue desastroso.


----------



## Otrasvidas (3 Mar 2022)

El miércoles tenemos un partido en el que hay que ofrecer la mejor imagen posible y,si se obra el milagro,nos bañamos todos en la fuente que nos pille más cerca. .. Pero espero que nuestro míster Spaghetti sea racional y comprenda que el objetivo es la Liga. Ya todos los partidos de Liga que quedan son importantes,pero el Sábado es la primera de las grandes citas que nos quedan. Necesitamos al menos mantenernos con un margen al menos de 4 puntos. ¿Por qué? Pues porque tenemos un calendario terriblemente exigente por delante. Nos queda todavía jugar contra Real Sociedad,Betis,Sevilla,Barcelona y Atlético,así que más nos vale contar con margen.


----------



## Policía Pérez (3 Mar 2022)

Camavinga no vale de pivote defensivo por mucho que la prensa envenene. La solucion hubiera sido tres centrales y dos interiores, como juega Conte, pero te hace falta un lateral izquierdo porque usas a Nacho de central, o te la juegas con Marcelo o ya tienes que hacer experimentos. Imaginate tener a Reguilon o a Miguel el del filial ahora que bien hubiera venido

Pero el tema esta en que el Madrid es un equipo sin entrenar, ni ha probado apenas los tres centrales, ni sabe presionar alto, ni tiene suplentes enchufados, los delanteros no defienden, no tiene nada de nada


----------



## xilebo (3 Mar 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Vamos a pasar la eliminatoria con gol en el último minuto de Camavinga, lo estoy viendo



A pase de Isco


----------



## euromelon (3 Mar 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Preocupa que es blanco. El nuevo madrid quiere negrocs. Si fuese negroc estaba ya en Madrid, le quitan el 9 a benzema si hace falta



Ojala el mismo éxito de bale


----------



## Otrasvidas (3 Mar 2022)

Mi alineación para PSG:
Courtois
Nacho Alaba Militao Lucas
Valverde Camavinga Kroos
Vinicius Benzema Asensio


----------



## qbit (3 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Preocupa cometer el mismo error que con Bale y Hazard*



Como si fuera lo mismo Bale, con el rendimiento que ha dado, que Hazard.


----------



## qbit (3 Mar 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Lo has clavado. Tengo un colega valenciano, como yo, independentista catalán, que cuando ganaba el Madrid elogiaba a Casillas.
> 
> Me di cuenta de que era una forma de atacar al Madrid: son muy malos pero les salva su portero.



Como ese patético que tras perder contra el Madrid esta temporada decía que era imposible meterle gol a Courtois. El caso es no reconocer los méritos de unos y deméritos de otros. Lo hacen así, dándole todo el mérito a uno solo que es menos que dárselo a los 11 jugadores.


----------



## qbit (3 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Os animo a buscar estadísticas de goles a favor en ligas enteras, es interesante. Es las 4 ligas anteriores a Cristiano el Real Madrid promedió 74 goles por liga. En las 4 posteriores a su marcha vamos camino de promediar 69. En las nueve ligas que estuvo Cristiano el promedio es 106.



Dice un proverbio del fútbol que "los delanteros ganan partidos pero los defensas ganan campeonatos".

Lo mejor es tener grandes delanteros y grandes defensas también, como el Madrid campeón, en el que no sólo atacaban los buenos, sino que se sumaba al ataque un gran Marcelo para terminar de desbordar al rival.

Cuando no hay un gran ataque, hay que tener una gran defensa, y así podríamos ganar esta liga, como Capello ganó las suyas con una defensa férrea recibiendo poquitos goles. Sólo que él tenía un buen ataque, no el mejor de la historia del Madrid, pero todavía gran ataque, mientras que ahora seguimos en transición hacia esperemos un mejor ataque, y mientras a sufrir en partidos sin meter gol.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (3 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El Iraola este pinta bien como entrenador. El Rayo debe tener el presupuesto más bajo de y la plantilla más Paco de Primera y no se achanta ante nadie. Tenía debilidad por él como jugador además, era una especie de Lahm (salvando las distancias, claro) un tío que mandaba en el campo jugando de lateral derecho sin dar una mala patada y con un físico normalito.
> 
> Metió al Mirandés en unas semis de Copa y creo que no se quedó lejos del playoff de ascenso a primera.



No tienen a Falcao?

Con 40 años metería más goles que Benzema.


----------



## Sanctis (3 Mar 2022)

Koeman se sale con estas declaraciones 









Koeman: "¿Por qué se tuvo que ir Messi si luego fichas a uno por 55 millones?


El entrenador holandés rompió su silencio meses después de ser despedido del conjunto azulgrana




www.google.com


----------



## The Replicant (4 Mar 2022)

humor culerdo:









Ofensiva del Barça para lograr el fichaje de Haaland


El FC Barcelona quiere fichar como sea a Erling Haaland y sigue moviendo ficha con la máxima discreción para llevarse al delantero noruego del Borussia Dortmund. Tanto




www.mundodeportivo.com


----------



## petro6 (4 Mar 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> humor culerdo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Van a mandar tanques para conquistar Dortmund.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (4 Mar 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Ojala el mismo éxito de bale



Eso iba a decir también. Que cojones fracaso bale. Esta amortizadísimo. Momentos imborrables en finales. Más que el bicho incluso. Laporte costó 90 millones al city. Por ejemplo


----------



## xilebo (4 Mar 2022)




----------



## fred (4 Mar 2022)

Que resulta que ahora Valverde tiene gripe,todos los caminos conducen a Isco.Estamos en ese momento de la temporada en el que es probable que alguno de los nuestros se quede embarazado.


----------



## petro6 (4 Mar 2022)

fred dijo:


> Que resulta que ahora Valverde tiene gripe,todos los caminos conducen a Isco.Estamos en ese momento de la temporada en el que es probable que alguno de los nuestros se quede embarazado.



De gripe no puede ser, que en la tele han dicho que con las mascarillas ha desaparecido.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Mar 2022)

fred dijo:


> Que resulta que ahora Valverde tiene gripe,todos los caminos conducen a Isco.Estamos en ese momento de la temporada en el que es probable que alguno de los nuestros se quede embarazado.



Joder Isco....es que antes ponia hasta a Ceballos, por dios....


----------



## 11kjuan (4 Mar 2022)

Joder Gripe el Valverde. Menuda temporada se está pegando el tío.

Con la broma, los jugadores más en forma van a ser Isco y Marcelo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (4 Mar 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Vamos a pasar la eliminatoria con gol en el último minuto de Camavinga, lo estoy viendo



El nuevo Karembeu. Ojalá.


----------



## cebollo (4 Mar 2022)

Contra la Real Sociedad: Casemiro, Modric y Camavinga. Con Ceballos entrando en el 75 por Modric.
Contra el PSG: Camavinga, Modric, Valverde.

Me preocupa más la defensa. Alaba tiene que llegar a jugar el miercoles.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Mar 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El nuevo Karembeu. Ojalá.



Honestamente le veo mas condiciones. Otra cosa es que llegue a tener el oportunismo para meter goles importantes que tuvo el bueno de Kris


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (4 Mar 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> El miércoles tenemos un partido en el que hay que ofrecer la mejor imagen posible y,si se obra el milagro,nos bañamos todos en la fuente que nos pille más cerca. .. Pero espero que nuestro míster Spaghetti sea racional y comprenda que el objetivo es la Liga. Ya todos los partidos de Liga que quedan son importantes,pero el Sábado es la primera de las grandes citas que nos quedan. Necesitamos al menos mantenernos con un margen al menos de 4 puntos. ¿Por qué? Pues porque tenemos un calendario terriblemente exigente por delante. Nos queda todavía jugar contra Real Sociedad,Betis,Sevilla,Barcelona y Atlético,así que más nos vale contar con margen.



El objetivo del Madrid siempre es la champions. Esté como esté.


----------



## _Suso_ (4 Mar 2022)

Sigue el calvario de Haaland: K.O. hasta abril


----------



## Triyuga (4 Mar 2022)

Ancelotti cada vez se parece mas a Koemann...


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (4 Mar 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Ancelotti cada vez se parece mas a Koemann...



Entre chicle y chicle no puede mirar un poco qué hay en la cantera? Aunque para las rotaciones que hace ...

Un equipo como el Mandril debería tener cantera, y si no que le pregunten a la sección de baloncesto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Mar 2022)

Todos los culés esperando que gane el Cerdilla.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Mar 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Entre chicle y chicle no puede mirar un poco qué hay en la cantera? Aunque para las rotaciones que hace ...
> 
> Un equipo como el Mandril debería tener cantera, y si no que le pregunten a la sección de baloncesto.



El Madrí es un equipo que tiene que ganar siempre y a poco que empates un partido se te tiran encima. Es complicado apostar por chavales teniendo esa espada de damocles encima. Anche sabe que tiene 13-14 jugadores y va a morir con esos.


----------



## Triyuga (5 Mar 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Entre chicle y chicle no puede mirar un poco qué hay en la cantera? Aunque para las rotaciones que hace ...
> 
> Un equipo como el Mandril debería tener cantera, y si no que le pregunten a la sección de baloncesto.



Los cambios, a partir del minuto 80 ...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (5 Mar 2022)

Madre mía el Sevilla, no van a ser ni segundos.


----------



## DRIDMA (5 Mar 2022)

Si mañana se gana hay media liga en el bolsillo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Mar 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Entre chicle y chicle no puede mirar un poco qué hay en la cantera? Aunque para las rotaciones que hace ...
> 
> Un equipo como el Mandril debería tener cantera, y si no que le pregunten a la sección de baloncesto.



El Madrid es el depredador alfa del fútbol, pero tiene por encima a 32 franquicias de la NBA en baloncesto. Para entendernos, el Madrid de bàsket es un Getafe de la vida, no se puede permitir a los mejores jugadores del mundo y si los saca de la cantera se irán en cuanto puedan. Mala comparación.

Incluso la.mejor cantera del mundo no puede sacar jugadores para equipos top con regularidad, es matemáticamente imposible, el mercado de futbolistas es enorme y la.proporción que sirve para el Madrid, minúscula. 

Una buena política de cantera consiste en que cuando salga uno que sí que vale, ése no se puede ir bajo ninguna circunstancia. Una mala política de cantera es poner a jugadores que no sirven para ver si acaban sieviendo. Poner a Miguel Gutierrez a ver si nos sale un Achraf zurdo es una tontería. El error fue dejar ir a Achraf, y eso no se arregla poniendo a un jugador que no sirve.

Lo incomprensible de Ancelotti es la falta de rotaciones de titulares y el minutaje de los cambios. Pero lo que falla ahí es que no ponga más a Valverde, Camavinga, incluso Ceballos, Hazard la, Bale o Jovic. Lamentablemente los canteranos que han jugado en el último par de años, tipo Marvin, Peter, Miguel, etc. ni sirven para el primer equipo ni creo que vayan a servir.


----------



## Dave Bowman (5 Mar 2022)

Esta tarde estuve pensando cual fue el último jugador que subió de la cantera del Madrid y terminó haciendo carrera en el club. Y la verdad que estuve un poco nublado para encontrar jugadores entre Nacho y Raúl o Casillas.

El Madrid, directa o indirectamente, ha maltratado a su cantera. Y eso que debe tener campus por todo el planeta, redes de ojeadores mundial, y el suficiente atractivo como club como para atraer a cualquier chaval del mundo. Pero de algún modo no le ha interesado la cantera nunca.

Es un poco lo que se está comentando, le ha sido mucho más urgente siempre la "garantía" del éxito inmediato que apostar por jugadores con potencial. Porque estos solo aparecen en las convocatorias ante plagas de lesiones o porque no hay más remedio. Es como que no se permite de algún modo tirar la puerta abajo.

Y al igual que muchos de los jugadores que garantizaban éxito han triunfado, muchos otros han defraudado totalmente. No es tan fácil llegar a una liga nueva, sin conocer a tus compañeros, rivales, asuntos culturales, o por una simplemente mala adaptación, y siendo un jugadorazo, pues es una cagada gorda.

También creo que de esto tiene mucha culpa el no tener un juego definido. El Madrid de los últimos 15-20 años ha pasado por fases de decir que el contragolpe es el mejor sistema de juego, ha intentado futbol control, ha parecido pura improvisación táctica millones de veces o encomendarse al talento de las estrellas que ha tenido siempre en el 11. Más garra y corazón que fútbol de salón.

Fue en torno a 2008 o 2010 cuando el Madrid se dio cuenta de que era buena idea que los equipos base usaran sistemas similares al primer equipo.

Estos últimos 15 años se han visto cosas sorprendentes con jugadores que han crecido en un mismo bloque, tanto a nivel de clubs como de selecciones. Y es lógico, además.

El jugador juvenil está claro que no tiene la experiencia de Hazard en partidos internacionales, siendo el capitan de su selección, etc. Pero si ha jugado 150 partidos como chaval, con el sistema que precisamente necesita el equipo, con compañeros que actuan de la misma manera que se van a comportar los que lo han sido durante los 5 años que llevas en la cantera...No sabría decir en realidad quien de los 2 tiene mas papeletas para hacerlo mejor. 

Que por supuesto no vale todo el mundo de la cantera, pero joer, hay que tenerlo muy claro para gastarse lo que costaría Rodrygo o muchisimos otros y tirar por tierra todo el trabajo que se hace en los equipos filiales


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (5 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El Madrid es el depredador alfa del fútbol, pero tiene por encima a 32 franquicias de la NBA en baloncesto. Para entendernos, el Madrid de bàsket es un Getafe de la vida, no se puede permitir a los mejores jugadores del mundo y si los saca de la cantera se irán en cuanto puedan. Mala comparación.
> 
> Incluso la.mejor cantera del mundo no puede sacar jugadores para equipos top con regularidad, es matemáticamente imposible, el mercado de futbolistas es enorme y la.proporción que sirve para el Madrid, minúscula.
> 
> ...



La cantera del Madric de Baloncesto es un ejemplo perfecto, NBA aparte. La formación de los jugadores es sublime y muchos, poco a poco llegan al primer equipo (se vayan o no luego a la enevea).

Eso sin contar que el Mandril de las últimas décadas ha priorizado la Champiñons y, en algunos periodos, ha dado auténtica vergüezna en liga y copa del rey. Por lo tanto, con un entrenador que utilizara algo la cantera, os iría mejor en dichos torneos, ya que de vez en cuando habría alguien que corriera y le diera algún pase a Bale cuando está solo ante portería ...

Pero bueno, no me quiero imaginar al piperío, esas decenas de miles de entrenadores que van a ver arte al campo, ante un canterano que lo da todo pero comete algún error.



Dave Bowman dijo:


> Esta tarde estuve pensando cual fue el último jugador que subió de la cantera del Madrid y terminó haciendo carrera en el club. Y la verdad que estuve un poco nublado para encontrar jugadores entre Nacho y Raúl o Casillas.
> 
> El Madrid, directa o indirectamente, ha maltratado a su cantera. Y eso que debe tener campus por todo el planeta, redes de ojeadores mundial, y el suficiente atractivo como club como para atraer a cualquier chaval del mundo. Pero de algún modo no le ha interesado la cantera nunca.
> 
> ...



Y *HE AQUÍ *un poco de cordura.

Pero para eso hay que tener proyecto por encima de entrenadores y jugadores (aunque hay que amoldarse a lo excepcional, claro).

Si el Madric tuviera una idea clara a largo plazo igual ya ibáis por la 15ava.



̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El Madrí es un equipo que tiene que ganar siempre y a poco que empates un partido se te tiran encima. Es complicado apostar por chavales teniendo esa espada de damocles encima. Anche sabe que tiene 13-14 jugadores y va a morir con esos.



En los últimos años he visto ligas y copas del rey *BOCHORNOSAS *DEL MADRIC (vamos a quitar los años de Cristina R. aunque ...)


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El Madrid es el depredador alfa del fútbol, pero tiene por encima a 32 franquicias de la NBA en baloncesto. Para entendernos, el Madrid de bàsket es un Getafe de la vida, no se puede permitir a los mejores jugadores del mundo y si los saca de la cantera se irán en cuanto puedan. Mala comparación.
> 
> Incluso la.mejor cantera del mundo no puede sacar jugadores para equipos top con regularidad, es matemáticamente imposible, el mercado de futbolistas es enorme y la.proporción que sirve para el Madrid, minúscula.
> 
> ...



Para saber si sirven hay que darles un minimo de confianza. Ese minimo deberia deprnder de circunstancias como la situacion economica del club, la situacion general de la plantilla y el momento puntual de los teoricos titulares.

A dia de hoy este Madrid de entreguerras esta con una logica politica de gasto contenido, con un bloque titular completamente de vuelta y con ciertos jugadores que se lesionan con cierta frecuencia y se les nota a algunos que no pueden estar 90 minutos.
Es por tanto ahora el mejor momento para apostar por Miguel, o por Blanco o por quien coño estuviera.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Todos los culés esperando que gane el Cerdilla.



no lo tengo tan claro.
La culerada ha cogido moral y cree que puede, y eso esmuy importante. De hecho, que cojones, entre regalitos en determinados partidos, su indiscutible mejora y que ciertos rivales no le han plantado cara , el Barcelona esta emergiendo y para mi la duda esta en si nos alcanzan o no.

Yo creo que no, pero de todo se ha visto. Desde luego si el Sevilla aguanta en el segundo puesto sera para quitarse la boina


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> no lo tengo tan claro.
> La culerada ha cogido moral y cree que puede, y eso esmuy importante. De hecho, que cojones, entre regalitos en determinados partidos, su indiscutible mejora y que ciertos rivales no le han plantado cara , el Barcelona esta emergiendo y para mi la duda esta en si nos alcanzan o no.
> 
> Yo creo que no, pero de todo se ha visto. Desde luego si el Sevilla aguanta en el segundo puesto sera para quitarse la boina



pues mas lesionados para el sevilla..se lesiona acuña el lateral y martial suso.lamela.etc etc..lleva toda la temporada con el equipo lesionado ..ya es merito..


----------



## Edu.R (5 Mar 2022)

El Barcelona está a 10 del Sevilla, con 2 partidos menos. Y teniendo el Sevilla que ir a Barcelona.

A mi me da que no aguantan. El Sevilla fuera del Pizjuán lleva ya varias semanas que no da el nivel.

Nosotros tenemos que palmar 4 partidos de 12 que quedan (Clásico incluido), para que el Barcelona tenga alguna opción de cogernos, siempre que ellos sean capaces de ganar 14 partidos seguidos. 

El año del famoso 2-6, nosotros hicimos, no sé como, 55 de 57. Solo nos dejamos un empate en 19 partidos. Luego vino la derrota en el Bernabeu.

Parece difícil pensar que cuando hemos perdido 2 en 26, vayamos a perder 4 de 12.

De hecho nosotros siempre teníamos el rol de perseguidor/remontador. Es la primera vez que el Barcelona necesita tirar de épica y que seamos nosotros los que nos hundamos históricamente.

De momento esta noche a dejarlo en 11 partidos, y 7 victorias.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Mar 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Madre mía el Sevilla, no van a ser ni segundos.



Si el Far$a suma de 6 en 6 ni de coña. Aún así en casa sí que ganan.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Para saber si sirven hay que darles un minimo de confianza. Ese minimo deberia deprnder de circunstancias como la situacion economica del club, la situacion general de la plantilla y el momento puntual de los teoricos titulares.
> 
> A dia de hoy este Madrid de entreguerras esta con una logica politica de gasto contenido, con un bloque titular completamente de vuelta y con ciertos jugadores que se lesionan con cierta frecuencia y se les nota a algunos que no pueden estar 90 minutos.
> Es por tanto ahora el mejor momento para apostar por Miguel, o por Blanco o por quien coño estuviera.



Tú puedes apostar por esos pero al mínimo error o derrota todo el madridismo y antimadridismo pide tu cabeza. Esto no es el Far$a, aquí hay que ganar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> no lo tengo tan claro.
> La culerada ha cogido moral y cree que puede, y eso esmuy importante. De hecho, que cojones, entre regalitos en determinados partidos, su indiscutible mejora y que ciertos rivales no le han plantado cara , el Barcelona esta emergiendo y para mi la duda esta en si nos alcanzan o no.
> 
> Yo creo que no, pero de todo se ha visto. Desde luego si el Sevilla aguanta en el segundo puesto sera para quitarse la boina



Tú lo has dicho: entre árbitros y rivales que les regalan los partidos, se lo están creyendo. Aunque eso ya pasaba en temporadas anteriores. Me he cansado de decir miles de veces como en la última década la mayoría iban al Campo Nuevo derrotados.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Tú lo has dicho: entre árbitros y rivales que les regalan los partidos, se lo están creyendo. Aunque eso ya pasaba en temporadas anteriores. Me he cansado de decir miles de veces como en la última década la mayoría iban al Campo Nuevo derrotados.



Mitica la frase de Caparros cuando jugabs con el Bilbao ante el Barcelona: "nosotros ya hemos pasado por el dentista", en partidos donde eran gatitos no leones...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Barcelona está a 10 del Sevilla, con 2 partidos menos. Y teniendo el Sevilla que ir a Barcelona.
> 
> A mi me da que no aguantan. El Sevilla fuera del Pizjuán lleva ya varias semanas que no da el nivel.
> 
> ...



Aún así no olvidemos que el Cerdilla es el mejor equipo de la liga en su campo: 33 de 39. Lo lógico es que de los 6 partidos que le quedan en su campo saque 14-16 puntos por lo menos. Fuera de su campo, aunque nos parezca desastroso, es el 3r mejor equipo, sacando la mitad de los puntos, por lo que le puedes poner 7-8 puntos más. Eso quiere decir que el far$a para alcanzarles tiene que sacar 22-23 puntos, es decir, ganar unos 8 partidos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Mitica la frase de Caparros cuando jugabs con el Bilbao ante el Barcelona: "nosotros ya hemos pasado por el dentista", en partidos donde eran gatitos no leones...



Lo que hizo Marcelino en el último partido lo hacen muchos equipos cuando van allí, por lo que adulteran la competición descaradamente.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Mar 2022)

Hace bastantes dias que no me meto por aqui, me voy desconectando del futbol. Volvere para cagarme en todo el dia del partido contra el PSG.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Yo creo que no, pero de todo se ha visto. Desde luego si el Sevilla aguanta en el segundo puesto sera para quitarse la boina



Y dale con lo que "de todo se ha visto". La mayor remontada de puntos a un líder han sido 9 puntos en 24 jornadas. El Barça tendría que TRIPLICAR ese ritmo para ganar la liga. El Madrid de Queiroz, que se hundió de forma espectacular, se dejó 18 puntos en 20 partidos ante el Barça, y el Barça ni siquiera ganó la liga. Y aún así 18 en 20 es bastante menos que 15 en 13.

Así que no, esto en particular no se ha visto nunca, ni de lejos, vaya.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (5 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Barcelona está a 10 del Sevilla, con 2 partidos menos. Y teniendo el Sevilla que ir a Barcelona.
> 
> A mi me da que no aguantan. El Sevilla fuera del Pizjuán lleva ya varias semanas que no da el nivel.
> 
> ...



XD

Tú no has vivido las ligas de Cruyff ni la liga aquella del depor ...


----------



## The Replicant (5 Mar 2022)

Hoy hay que ganar a la Real Suciedad por lo civil o por lo criminal, si lo hacemos tenemos media liga ganada


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (5 Mar 2022)

Sobre si el Barça puede ganar la liga, pensad que si gana los 13 partidos que le quedan acabaría con 84 puntos. Y con eso no se ha ganado una liga desde hace 15 años.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Mar 2022)

Muy mal el Villarreal. Qué fácil se lo ponen al far$A.


----------



## xilebo (5 Mar 2022)

*Mbappé cumple el pacto*

El jugador tiene un acuerdo verbal con *Florentino Pérez* para jugar en el *Real Madrid*. En estos momentos, su decisión sigue siendo no renovar con el *PSG*.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (5 Mar 2022)

Dice Season que nos van a dar 60 millones por la dupla de paquetes Hazard-Jovic. Yo creo que 60 millones es la pasta que palmamos (según él quedan 70 por amortizar), pero no es poco si nos ahorramos parte del sueldo.


----------



## xilebo (5 Mar 2022)

Camavinga será el elegido para sustituir a Kroos y Asensio se queda en el banqullo:* Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Casemiro, Camavinga, Modric; Vinicius, Rodrygo y Benzema.*


----------



## Roedr (5 Mar 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Dice Season que nos van a dar 60 millones por la dupla de paquetes Hazard-Jovic. Yo creo que 60 millones es la pasta que palmamos (según él quedan 70 por amortizar), pero no es poco si nos ahorramos parte del sueldo.



serán 60 millones de rublos


----------



## cebollo (5 Mar 2022)

Creo que el de hoy es el once más afroafricano de nuestra historia. O como se diga.


----------



## Tubiegah (5 Mar 2022)

Todavía le hacéis caso a season xdxd lo que de verdad controla es de baloncesto. Grandes charlas sobre táctica y jugadas cuando entrenaba messina


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Mar 2022)

Buenas! 
Jugaremos hoy pensando en el miércoles próximo ante el París Saint Germain o jugaremos hoy pensando en la liga ante la real?Esa es la incógnita!! Son dos cosas muy diferentes.
Pozdrawiam.
Ucrania estamos con vosotros.


----------



## Scardanelli (5 Mar 2022)

La verdad es que me toca mucho los _cohones_ ver al Madrid de Ancelotti... estoy pensando seriamente no verlo...


----------



## Tubiegah (5 Mar 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> La verdad es que me toca mucho los _cohones_ ver al Madrid de Ancelotti... estoy pensando seriamente no verlo...



Yo hoy no puedo verlo, pero haré un pacoseguimiento por aquí


----------



## Edge2 (5 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Camavinga será el elegido para sustituir a Kroos y Asensio se queda en el banqullo:* Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Casemiro, Camavinga, Modric; Vinicius, Rodrygo y Benzema.*



8 africanos, te cagas con el equipo "blanco"


----------



## ccc (5 Mar 2022)

Bueno, vamos a ver a Camavinga y a ver si Carleto tenia razon, que debia de estar en el banquillo para poder ver de cerca el juego de Kroos y Modric y de esta manera aprender a jugar mejor.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (5 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> 8 africanos, te cagas con el equipo "blanco"



Es el señorío y tal.

*MIENTRAS HAYA PIPAS TODO CONTROLADO!*


----------



## Edge2 (5 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Mbappé cumple el pacto*
> 
> El jugador tiene un acuerdo verbal con *Florentino Pérez* para jugar en el *Real Madrid*. En estos momentos, su decisión sigue siendo no renovar con el *PSG*.



Ese no se mueve de paris, y mas ahora con la subida del petroleo...


----------



## Suprimo (5 Mar 2022)

Cada vec tiene peor calidac 








Foot DIRECT: Real Madrid Real Sociedad streaming Liga - streamonsport


Real Madrid Real Sociedad streaming, Real Madrid vs Real Sociedad en direct. Match Real Madrid Real Sociedad Live Direct Real Madrid - Real Sociedad regarder Liga : Real Madrid - Real Sociedad Disponible sur plusieurs Lecteurs streaming



chaine.streamonsport.biz


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Mar 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Es el señorío y tal.
> 
> *MIENTRAS HAYA PIPAS TODO CONTROLADO!*



No creo que al madridismo le guste eso. Tito Floren debe volver a fichar españoles.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Mar 2022)

Y venga cosas chorras. solo les falta sacar el piano.


----------



## Edge2 (5 Mar 2022)

Camisetas de todos con ucrania...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Mar 2022)

Penalty. No, si le vamos a poner emoción a la liga.


----------



## Edge2 (5 Mar 2022)

PENALTY jajajajajajaajaja ajajajajajajaaj ajajajajaja


----------



## Señor Moscoso (5 Mar 2022)

Hola, es aqui donde nos juntamos solo los haters que lloramos durante el partido?


----------



## Edge2 (5 Mar 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Señor Moscoso (5 Mar 2022)

Tranquilo qie esa banda está asegurada con lucas, y odriozola el año que viene


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Mar 2022)

Courtois se tiro francamente bien en el penalti pero estaba cerca de ser un tiro imparable...


----------



## Suprimo (5 Mar 2022)

En la ida ganó el Madrit 0-2, la de vueltas que da esto...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Mar 2022)

Una pena que un gran jugador se haya quedado en tan poco.


----------



## Suprimo (5 Mar 2022)

Espero que le busquen hueco a Rodrygo, el Real Burgos o el Cacereño estaría bien


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Mar 2022)

Está claro el pensamiento está en el miércoles.
Pozdrawiam.
Ucrania estamos con vosotros.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (5 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Espero que le busquen hueco a Rodrygo, el Real Burgos o el Cacereño estaría bien



Tiene una gran virtud que es no ser ausencio


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (5 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> 8 africanos, te cagas con el equipo "blanco"



Entonces hay que fichar a tres marrónidos más.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 11kjuan (5 Mar 2022)

Porqué mierda Real Madrid TV no televisa los partidos del real Madrid?

Cuál es la diferencia entonces entre este canal y un "Aló Presidente" bananero random ?

Florentino no seas langosto avaricioso. Que estás vendiendo camisetas del Real Madrid a 80 pavos tio


----------



## Suprimo (5 Mar 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Tiene una gran virtud que es no ser ausencio



Ya que el partido contra el Peseyé va a ser crucial, lo suyo es que hoy hubiera tirado por algún cambio más arriba, aunque sea sacar a Hazard y hoy Modric no debería de jugar los 90'


----------



## artemis (5 Mar 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Un link , por favor?



ver.movistarplus.es


----------



## Suprimo (5 Mar 2022)

Y como siempre la Real obteniendo resultados que no merece, me va a parecer de coña que se vayan al descanso ganando


----------



## HArtS (5 Mar 2022)

Carvajal... Quién te ha visto y quien te ve.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Mar 2022)

Se la ha sacado Camavinga....


----------



## Señor Moscoso (5 Mar 2022)

Goooooolll de Predatorrrrr, me alegro por el chaval


----------



## Edge2 (5 Mar 2022)

Que golazo del mamadou 25


----------



## Suprimo (5 Mar 2022)

Golazo del caranigga


----------



## fachacine (5 Mar 2022)

Vete a la mierda, Carletto, por todas las veces que no has puesto a Camavinga


----------



## HArtS (5 Mar 2022)

Qué golazo de Camavinga.


----------



## Edge2 (5 Mar 2022)

Gol de benzema...


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Mar 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Carvajal... Quién te ha visto y quien te ve.



Siempre ha sido técnicamente regulero,lo que le cuesta controlar y pasarla con naturalidad...lo que tenía en su mejor momento era un físico excepcional.


----------



## HArtS (5 Mar 2022)

El gol de Benzema es válido!!!!


----------



## Señor Moscoso (5 Mar 2022)

Ese fuera de juego es una puta broma


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Mar 2022)

Jolín como está jugando el Madrí.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Mar 2022)

Joder,y otro chicharrazo de Luka...


----------



## Edge2 (5 Mar 2022)

joder que defensa, gol de modric...


----------



## Suprimo (5 Mar 2022)

Y ahora Modric


----------



## HArtS (5 Mar 2022)

Ahora sí gol de Modric.

GOLAZO.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Porqué mierda Real Madrid TV no televisa los partidos del real Madrid?
> 
> Cuál es la diferencia entonces entre este canal y un "Aló Presidente" bananero random ?
> 
> Florentino no seas langosto avaricioso. Que estás vendiendo camisetas del Real Madrid a 80 pavos tio



Porque los derechos los tiene laliga y esta los vende a Vomistar.


----------



## Edu.R (5 Mar 2022)

Me estoy faciendo una paja.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Mar 2022)

A Ausencio le dolerá ver esto,no es el único que sabe tirar ahí...


----------



## Suprimo (5 Mar 2022)

El Peseyé al descanso 0-0 con el segundo de la liga


----------



## Edu.R (5 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y como siempre la Real obteniendo resultados que no merece, me va a parecer de coña que se vayan al descanso ganando



No ha sucedido.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Mar 2022)

Está claro que kros y case ralentizan el juego.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Me estoy faciendo una paja.



Obiwan sal de esa cuenta


----------



## ccc (5 Mar 2022)

Muy buen partido del madrid, pero la real ha venido con el autobus: Eso si, Rodrygo y Camavinga permiten otro nivel de juego.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Mar 2022)

Desde que se prohibió el látigo y los tambores en las obras ya no se construye tan rápido como antes 

Parece imponente el nuevo Bernabéu,pero lo que está costando...


----------



## HArtS (5 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Está claro que kros y case ralentizan el juego.



Estaba pensando algo similar. Con Camavinga el Madrid está jugando más rápido y con mucha verticalidad, eso rompe cualquier esquema de presión de la Real Sociedad.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Mar 2022)

En el primer gol del Madrí tiene tela que Illarra se aparte. Y está claro que están chutando de fuera porque saben que Remiro es muy malo parando.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Desde que se prohibió el látigo y los tambores en las obras ya no se construye tan rápido como antes
> 
> Parece imponente el nuevo Bernabéu,pero lo que está costando...



Bastaría con que trabajaran media jornada: 12 horas.


----------



## ccc (5 Mar 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Estaba pensando algo similar. Con Camavinga el Madrid está jugando más rápido y con mucha verticalidad, eso rompe cualquier esquema de presión de la Real Sociedad.



A ver, Camavinga tiene mas rango de accion que Kroos: Fijaros la falta que le hace Illaramendi al borde del area y como se situa en posicion de ataque; Kroos se situa bastante mas atras, pues se supone que tiene que crear y ademas no puede recuperar tan rapido. Hoy con los de siempre en el medio del campo (Casemiro,...) hubieramos visto el tipico partido aburrido de los ultimos tiempos. 

Para mi Camavinga y Rodrygo estan siendo decisivos. Es mas, y no lo digo por el gol de Modric, con el esquema actual, Modric ha hecho el mejor partido de los 2 ultimos meses y en lo que se refiere a la distribucion de juego: Hoy Modric ha sabido leer el juego, abrir el campo a las bandas y tb. no hay que olvidar que Carvajal se esta incorporando decentemente.

Y por ultimo, lo de Militao es un escandalo: Vaya pedazo de central que tenemos: Alaba incluso se ha permitido hacer alguna subida (por la necesidad del resultado), pese a que la real tiene a 2 puntas rapidos: Es que da igual, lo de Militao y como recupera, no se ha visto desde hace mucho tiempo. Tenemos plantilla, si quitamos a los vejestorios del medio del campo, para jugar en bloque alto y presionar muy, pero que muy arriba.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (5 Mar 2022)

Holas, me incorporo al partido. Me he perdido la primera parte, pero parece que la cosa va bien. 

Link que nunca me falla: FootyBite - Live Footy bite Soccer Streams Scores and News


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> A ver, Camavinga tiene mas rango de accion que Kroos: Fijaros la falta que le hace Illaramendi al borde del area y como se situa en posicion de ataque; Kroos se situa bastante mas atras, pues se supone que tiene que crear y ademas no puede recuperar tan rapido. Hoy con los de siempre en el medio del campo (Casemiro,...) hubieramos visto el tipico partido aburrido de los ultimos tiempos.
> 
> Para mi Camavinga y Rodrygo estan siendo decisivos. Es mas, y no lo digo por el gol de Modric, con el esquema actual, Modric ha hecho el mejor partido de los 2 ultimos meses y en lo que se refiere a la distribucion de juego: Hoy Modric ha sabido leer el juego, abrir el campo a las bandas y tb. no hay que olvidar que Carvajal se esta incorporando decentemente.
> 
> Y por ultimo, lo de Militao es un escandalo: Vaya pedazo de central que tenemos: Alaba incluso se ha permitido hacer alguna subida (por la necesidad del resultado), pese a que la real tiene a 2 puntas rapidos: Es que da igual, lo de Militao y como recupera, no se ha visto desde hace mucho tiempo. Tenemos plantilla, si quitamos a los vejestorios del medio del campo, para jugar en bloque alto y presionar muy, pero que muy arriba.



También es verdad que al jugar menos Vayaminga es una incógnita para todos los equipos y no tienen identificado como juega.


----------



## Suprimo (5 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Rodrygo estan siendo decisivos



Habrá algo que nadie esté viendo pero sigue con sus cero goles en liga


----------



## ccc (5 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> También es verdad que al jugar menos Vayaminga es una incógnita para todos los equipos y no tienen identificado como juega.



Tienes razon, pero yo en el madrid siempre lo veo en la misma posicion cuando juega con Casemiro: Siempre juega mas adelantado a los otros 2 (en posiciones ofensivas): Al igual que Valverde, aunque este es mas Box2Box y cubre aun mas terreno.


----------



## HArtS (5 Mar 2022)

Falta de Isak a Militao.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Mar 2022)

Estoy flipando. Un Madrí rápido, físico y chutando a portería.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Mar 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Falta de Isak a Militao.



Coño, juega Isak.


----------



## Suprimo (5 Mar 2022)

Manita de Benzemá en la repetición


----------



## HArtS (5 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Muy buen partido del madrid, pero la real ha venido con el autobus: Eso si, Rodrygo y Camavinga permiten otro nivel de juego.



Al menos en España si Vinicius y Rodrygo están jugando a la vez, cualquier rival va a poner el autobus


----------



## Paddy McAloon (5 Mar 2022)

Real aurrera!


----------



## ccc (5 Mar 2022)

Bueno y ahora lo de siempre; tenemos el partido contra el PSG; por que no poner a Jovic y a Ceballos? Es que joder lo de Ancelotti no tiene nombre.


----------



## Edge2 (5 Mar 2022)

Decepcionantes los etarras... Quedan 25 minutos y ya han bajado los brazos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Mar 2022)

Madre mía qué gol. Y la Real te deja hacer de todo en el área.


----------



## Suprimo (5 Mar 2022)

Y el amego matando el pacopartido

PD Anvlado


----------



## HArtS (5 Mar 2022)

GOLLLl!!!!!

3-1


----------



## Edge2 (5 Mar 2022)

fuera de juego...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Mar 2022)

2º gol que nos anulan. Y eso que en casos dudosos no se pitaban.


----------



## HArtS (5 Mar 2022)

Lo anuló el Var.

Fuera de juego de Rodrygo.


----------



## ccc (5 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Bueno y ahora lo de siempre; tenemos el partido contra el PSG; por que no poner a Jovic y a Ceballos? Es que joder lo de Ancelotti no tiene nombre.



Vuelvo a citar mi mensaje, a que conyo esperas Ancelotti? Pon ya a los suplentes y que se se dejen el culo, pero saca a Benzema y a Modric por lo menos.


----------



## ccc (5 Mar 2022)

Lo de Camavinga es increible en posiciones defensivas: Lo que hubiera ayudado el chaval contra el PSG


----------



## Suprimo (5 Mar 2022)

A Ancianotti le quedan diec minvtos para los cambios

PD Penal bien pitado


----------



## HArtS (5 Mar 2022)

Penalti para el Madrid.

Insisto, Vini es un experto en fabricarlos.


----------



## Sanctis (5 Mar 2022)

El Madrid NO TIENEN BANQUILLO.







Y encima esperan ganar la Champions, pobre gente...


----------



## Suprimo (5 Mar 2022)

No hay banquillo porque no le sale de los cojinetes morenos

Sale Rodrygo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Mar 2022)

Joder acabo de llegar del cine de las ramblas, no he podido ver el partido pero si consultado el hilo, se os ve cagados porque os persigue el Barcelona.


----------



## HArtS (5 Mar 2022)

Sale Rodrygo y entra Asensio...

Ni pensar en cambiar a Modric, Benzema o Vini...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Mar 2022)

Y otro gol por velocidad.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (5 Mar 2022)

Quita a benzema ya carleto que ausencio ha hecho su gol


----------



## Suprimo (5 Mar 2022)

Hoy Ausencio tenía que haber sido el titvlar


----------



## HArtS (5 Mar 2022)

Gol de Asensio. 

Listo, esto ya se acaba.


----------



## Edu.R (5 Mar 2022)

El mejor partido del año. Si.

Para mi si.


----------



## fachacine (5 Mar 2022)

Dejaos de historias, Carvajal siempre en mi equipo


----------



## Suprimo (5 Mar 2022)

Si sigue a este ritmo Ausencio termina con más goles que Vinicius


----------



## HArtS (5 Mar 2022)

Ceballos y Marcelo por Modric y Vinicius. 

Bien


----------



## Suprimo (5 Mar 2022)

Con un 4-1 sigue haciendo los cambios con cuentagotas


----------



## HArtS (5 Mar 2022)

Entra Mariano... Supongo que sale Benzema.


----------



## Suprimo (5 Mar 2022)

El peseyé ya casi con el tiempo cumplido sigue 0-0


----------



## Otrasvidas (5 Mar 2022)

Interesantísimo partido para sacar músculo antes de la gran cita del miércoles y que,además,nos deja muy cerca del título liguero,que sería nuestro segundo de la temporada.


----------



## Suprimo (5 Mar 2022)

Y gol de Delort, pierde el Peseyé


----------



## Roedr (5 Mar 2022)

Amigues, me arriesgo a ver el partido la debacle con el PSG?


----------



## Suprimo (5 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Amigues, me arriesgo a ver el partido la debacle con el PSG?



Menvda banda de hijos de pvta que ahora la final es en Paguíh'


----------



## HArtS (5 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Amigues, me arriesgo a ver el partido la debacle con el PSG?



Dieron alargue de 4 minutos y al final se jugaron seis, hasta que empatara el PSG supongo (pero ganó el Niza)...

Y Neymar agredió a un jugador del Niza.


----------



## ccc (5 Mar 2022)

Buen partido, lo que se nota poner a Comepingas y a Rodrygo y que el equipo ha descansado 1 semana:

Lo bueno de la eliminacion de Champions (no le doy ninguna posibilidad por la falta de Mendy) es que nos aseguramos la liga y total, la champions no la vamos a ganar ni en broma. Y la liga no es la supercopa o copa del rey; es un torneo mayor, no la champions, pero no es un torneo de mierda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Mar 2022)

Bueno, pues 8 al Cerdilla. 11 partidos para el final


----------



## Roedr (5 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Buen partido, lo que se nota poner a Comepingas y a Rodrygo y que el equipo ha descansado 1 semana:
> 
> Lo bueno de la eliminacion de Champions (no le doy ninguna posibilidad por la falta de Mendy) es que nos aseguramos la liga y total, la champions no la vamos a ganar ni en broma. Y la liga no es la supercopa o copa del rey; es un torneo mayor, no la champions, pero no es un torneo de mierda.



Tendremos a Nachito sobre Neymar, no?. Ufff


----------



## Hermericus (5 Mar 2022)

Seguramente el mejor partido del Madrid en lo que va de Liga.

La Real se debió llevar 6


----------



## pepitoburbujas (5 Mar 2022)

Bueno, pues mejor imposible. Lo que vi del partido, muy bien, jugando a soltarla rápido, que es lo que hay que hacer. No tengo nada contra Kroos, pero me parece un trantrannizador del juego. Con el predator ha habido movilidad, agilidad, dinamismo, que es el tipo de fútbol que particularmente me gusta. 
La liga prácticamente ganada, salvo ekatonve . No recuerdo una tan factible.

Contra el psg, pues hay que ir a darlo todo todo. Fijaos que la baja de Mendy tampoco me parece demasiado grave, viendo que en ataque es nulo nulo, y en defensa a veces hace de las suyas con esos pases perpendiculares que nos infartan. Siento más la de Casemiro, que aunque no esté bien del todo, tiene experiencia y oficio. Ojalá ganemos a al jequeyé, más que nada para darles en los morros.


----------



## Roedr (5 Mar 2022)

Carletto sacará a Kross cojo ante el PSG?. Es que lo estoy viendo...


----------



## ccc (5 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Tendremos a Nachito sobre Neymar, no?. Ufff



Es que ademas se van a ir cambiando la banda y cuando se ponga ahi Mbappe: da miedo; la unica posibilidad seria que Achraff no jugara y decirle a Camavinga que haga las maximas ayudas defensivas. Aunque creo que Camavinga va jugar por Casemiro y Valverde sera el jugador mas adelantado: No se, no se, ya veremos como va.

Pero bueno, hoy es el primer partido desde hace bastante tiempo, en el que se ha intentado jugar rapido, se ha presionado, se ha remontado y hasta se ha jugado bien.


----------



## Suprimo (5 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bueno, pues 8 al Cerdilla. 11 partidos para el final



La liga es del madrit, no va a salir ningún candidato mágico del país de la pirvleta


----------



## Edu.R (5 Mar 2022)

Si jugamos asi, si se puede ganar al PSG.

Y si jugamos asi, no perdemos 3 partidos de Liga ni a la de tres.


----------



## ccc (5 Mar 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Interesantísimo partido para sacar músculo antes de la gran cita del miércoles y que,además,nos deja muy cerca del título liguero,que sería nuestro segundo de la temporada.



Joder pareces el lobo carrasco, celebrando hasta la copa catalana: Dejaros de comeros la polla, hay 2 titulos importantes cada anyo, los otros son para rellenar y solo importan el dia que los ganas, nada mas.


----------



## Fiodor (5 Mar 2022)

Por fin un partido bueno en ataque y defensa, salvo la cagada de Carvajal. Hacía meses que el Madrid no jugaba con esta superioridad y con estas ganas de llevarse el partido. Ha venido bien no jugar entre semana, pero si quieres ganar todos los títulos importantes, tienes que estar bien siempre...


----------



## DRIDMA (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Mar 2022)

Sé que en este foro no es la opinión más popular, pero para mí estamos haciendo una liga de sobresaliente y una temporada en general de notable altillo.


----------



## qbit (6 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Menvda banda de hijos de pvta que ahora la final es en Paguíh'



Qué masonaza es la UEFA.


----------



## qbit (6 Mar 2022)

Una chorrada: Ya hay 7 equipos que matemáticamente no pueden ganar la liga, y posiblemente alguno más considerando los partidos que tengan que jugar entre sí.


----------



## qbit (6 Mar 2022)

Si metes gol desde fuera del área, no hay autobús que valga.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Mar 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Si metes gol desde fuera del área, no hay autobús que valga.



Si el autobús está bien puesto y tienes defensas que muerden no es tan fácil tener oportunidades para tirar...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Mar 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Una chorrada: Ya hay 7 equipos que matemáticamente no pueden ganar la liga, y posiblemente alguno más considerando los partidos que tengan que jugar entre sí.



Otra chorrada: nos quedan cinco partidos contra los equipos que van (o iban cuando miré) 14, 15, 16, 19 y 20. Morralla máxima, y además 3 de los 5 son en casa.


----------



## HArtS (6 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Es que ademas se van a ir cambiando la banda y cuando se ponga ahi Mbappe: da miedo; la unica posibilidad seria que Achraff no jugara y decirle a Camavinga que haga las maximas ayudas defensivas. Aunque creo que Camavinga va jugar por Casemiro y *Valverde sera el jugador mas adelantado*: No se, no se, ya veremos como va.



Valverde debería jugar por Casemiro, no Camavinga, porque Fede se coloca mejor.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Sé que en este foro no es la opinión más popular, pero para mí estamos haciendo una liga de sobresaliente y una temporada en general de notable altillo.



Máxima exigencia. 

Yo creo que es la mejor Liga en mucho tiempo. Sin que de la sensacion de que somos invencibles, objetivamente hasta ahora nos hemos paseado. Con nuestros empates tontos y nuestros petardazos, ningún rival ha tenido la regularidad que hemos mostrado.

Si no perdemos el Clásico, veo muy difícil que no ganemos esta Liga. Solo me entraria el canguelo con un partido Paco en Mallorca y una derrota en el Clásico. A partir de ahi, si va todo bien, entiendo que habrá 2-3 partidos que seguramente no ganemos, pero la temporada se puede considerar buena.

Y si en Shempions cae algo, vale. Pero ahi sabemos que hay 3-4 que nos ganan casi seguro.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (6 Mar 2022)

Bueno, chavales, llevaba bastante tiempo sin entrar...

Partidazo redondo del Madrid. Divertido, ofensivo, rapido....rock and roll, lo que se viene llamando rock and roll, que es lo que nos pone a los madridistas. El Bernabeu nunca ha sido de posesion y pases horizontales; aqui lo que nos gusta es poner el Seat Panda a 120 en la autopista y que salga el sol por Antequera, que somos el Madrid, me cago en sos.

Camavinga y Valverde, por Dios, para el miercoles. Camavinga y Valverde y Modric sacando el balon.

Yo soy confiante, que cojones. Pero tenemos que salir asi; que acabe el partido 5-3. Epico, infartante, madridista que te cagas.
Pero como salgamos a controlar el partido y aguantar la posesion, nos marcan 3 sin despeinarse.

Hala Madrid, bitches!


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Mar 2022)

Estamos ahora mismo en 1972, venimos de la época más gloriosa del club en cuanto a triunfos europeos y necesitamos renovar el equipo para volver a ser temidos en Europa. Mientras tanto hay que aprovechar para hacer acopio de trofeos nacionales.
Lo único que antes era el Madric de los García y ahora es el de los mamadús.


----------



## xilebo (6 Mar 2022)

*120 años y un 11 histórico*

Día grande para el *Real Madrid*. Hoy aterriza en los 120 años con una salud radiante. *Florentino Pérez* fue el presidente del *Centenario* (2002) y lo es de este aniversario.


----------



## DRIDMA (6 Mar 2022)

A ver cómo sale Valverde de su gripe.


----------



## DRIDMA (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Mar 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> A ver cómo sale Valverde de su gripe.



Eso si que es raro, según nuestros amados científicos y médicos, este año no hay gripe, ha desaparecido, la plandemia covid se la comió.


----------



## The Replicant (6 Mar 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Eso si que es raro, según nuestros amados científicos y médicos, este año no hay gripe, ha desaparecido, la plandemia covid se la comió.



ahora ha vuelto, estaba de vacaciones y se ha ido el covic


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Mar 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> ahora ha vuelto, estaba de vacaciones y se ha ido el covic



El covic se ha ido porque hay una guerra que tienen más interés que otras que hay.
Volviendo a este hilo, me imagino a los antis, el Madrid gana pero...  
ahora estarán rezando para que el miércoles pase el PSG; esos clubs estado que tanto detestan.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Mar 2022)

Sería un hostión de realidad que el Real Madrid hiciese partidazo el miércoles.

Solo hay que ganar en el Bernabeu. No jodamos. Se puede hasta ganar sin hacer un partido excelso, incluso aunque el PSG sea mejor... aun asi cundía un pesimismo de la hostia, como que es absolutamente irremontable.


----------



## cebollo (6 Mar 2022)

Hoy cumple el Real Madrid 120 años y el club ha sacado un vídeo conmemorativo que está muy bien. No lo sé pegar pero ya está en YouTube.


----------



## fred (6 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *120 años y un 11 histórico*
> 
> Día grande para el *Real Madrid*. Hoy aterriza en los 120 años con una salud radiante. *Florentino Pérez* fue el presidente del *Centenario* (2002) y lo es de este aniversario.



Es inquietante la diferencia de cara de Camaminga en las dos fotos,en una parece un jovenzuelo y en la otra un viejuno.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Mar 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El covic se ha ido porque hay una guerra que tienen más interés que otras que hay.
> Volviendo a este hilo, me imagino a los antis, el Madrid gana pero...
> ahora estarán rezando para que el miércoles pase el PSG; esos clubs estado que tanto detestan.



Están entre la espada y la pared: el eterno enemigo o el nuevo enemigo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Sería un hostión de realidad que el Real Madrid hiciese partidazo el miércoles.
> 
> Solo hay que ganar en el Bernabeu. No jodamos. Se puede hasta ganar sin hacer un partido excelso, incluso aunque el PSG sea mejor... aun asi cundía un pesimismo de la hostia, como que es absolutamente irremontable.



Bueno, yo tengo claro que el Madrí va a salir a arrasar. Otra cosa es que el rival tiene buenos jugadores y en una contra nos puede matar, pero puede pasar cualquiera de los dos. Eso ya lo sabíamos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Hoy cumple el Real Madrid 120 años y el club ha sacado un vídeo conmemorativo que está muy bien. No lo sé pegar pero ya está en YouTube.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *120 años y un 11 histórico*
> 
> Día grande para el *Real Madrid*. Hoy aterriza en los 120 años con una salud radiante. *Florentino Pérez* fue el presidente del *Centenario* (2002) y lo es de este aniversario.



Muchos tienen inquina a Tito Floren, pero dentro de unos años el estadio debería llevar su nombre.


----------



## cebollo (6 Mar 2022)

Yo decía éste.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Mar 2022)

Meate, que no conoces el estamento arbitral de este país, juega la champions por lo civil o por lo criminal.


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Mar 2022)

Jajajaja qué manos pasa en el partido de la farsa qué putos robos, macho, jornada tras jornada, año tras año


----------



## The Replicant (6 Mar 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Jajajaja qué manos pasa en el partido de la farsa qué putos robos, macho, jornada tras jornada, año tras año



de puta risa, va el shakiro a protestar al árbitro y es penalty, no sea que se enfade, pa cagarse


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (6 Mar 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Jajajaja qué manos pasa en el partido de la farsa qué putos robos, macho, jornada tras jornada, año tras año



Es increíble. Ya estamos acostumbrados. Pero vaya robo tú.


----------



## The Replicant (6 Mar 2022)

está claro que el Farça tiene que clasificarse entre los cuatro primeros por lo civil o por lo criminal


----------



## fred (6 Mar 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> está claro que el Farça tiene que clasificarse entre los cuatro primeros por lo civil o por lo criminal



No sólo eso,tiene que quedar segundo para jugar la Supercopa moruna,hay mucha pasta en juego.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Mar 2022)

En fin, no hay nada peor que un árbitro, ante la misma jugada, pite diferente. Es lo peor que se puede hacer. 

Eso han hecho hoy en Elche.

Nosotros a lo nuestro. De momento el miércoles.


----------



## Covid Bryant (6 Mar 2022)

mandriles viendo al farsa, más tontos no podeis ser joder

0 vida

el miercoles eliminados e ya

ganareis la lija corrupta congrats


----------



## Covid Bryant (6 Mar 2022)

culerdo es tu padre, asi saliste, mandril para llevarle la contraria como buen npc come pollas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Mar 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Meate, que no conoces el estamento arbitral de este país, juega la champions por lo civil o por lo criminal.



Y al paso que va le van a regalar la liga también.


----------



## Covid Bryant (6 Mar 2022)

pero a ver subnormal perdido, el que no has acertado eres tu

SUBNORMAL COME POLLAS HIJO DE PUTA RETRASADO MANDRIL DE M;IERDA


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Mar 2022)

fred dijo:


> No sólo eso,tiene que quedar segundo para jugar la Supercopa moruna,hay mucha pasta en juego.



Y los árbitros dependen de Rubiales. Blanco y en botella.


----------



## HArtS (6 Mar 2022)

Póker del City al United.

4-1.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Mar 2022)

Supongo que ya se ha comentado de sobra,lo acabo de ver...madre del amor hermoso que penalti,y encima a 5 minutos del final,lo dicho ya no tiene sentido buscar la portería,es mucho más rentable llegar al área y chutar al defensa a ver si le toca el brazo...

2 puntitos regalados al barca,el defensa no puede hacer nada ahí salvo amputarse el brazo,y no creo que compense.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Hoy cumple el Real Madrid 120 años y el club ha sacado un vídeo conmemorativo que está muy bien. No lo sé pegar pero ya está en YouTube.



YouTube - botón compartir - copiar enlace - pegar en burbuja


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> YouTube - botón compartir - copiar enlace - pegar en burbuja



Lo ha puesto después.


----------



## tururut12 (6 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Supongo que ya se ha comentado de sobra,lo acabo de ver...madre del amor hermoso que penalti,y encima a 5 minutos del final,lo dicho ya no tiene sentido buscar la portería,es mucho más rentable llegar al área y chutar al defensa a ver si le toca el brazo...
> 
> 2 puntitos regalados al barca,el defensa no puede hacer nada ahí salvo amputarse el brazo,y no creo que compense.



Este tema tendrían que corregirlo y no pitar penalti en una jugada intrascendente y en el que no hay voluntad de jugar con el brazo. Es demasiado premio para un lance fortuito.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Mar 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> Este tema tendrían que corregirlo y no pitar penalti en una jugada intrascendente y en el que no hay voluntad de jugar con el brazo. Es demasiado premio para un lance fortuito.



Yo lo he dicho muchas veces,no se puede regalar un gol donde no hay nada,va contra el sentido común...


----------



## Flacido Prepucio (6 Mar 2022)

Madrid 0
PSG 3

Espero haberos ayudado. Ni lo veáis.


----------



## manutartufo (6 Mar 2022)

Flacido Prepucio dijo:


> Madrid 0
> PSG 3
> 
> Espero haberos ayudado. Ni lo veáis.



Te toma nota.


----------



## fachacine (6 Mar 2022)

Acabo de ver el penalty del barsa, una broma todo


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (6 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No creo que al madridismo le guste eso. Tito Floren debe volver a fichar españoles.



Ni a nadie ...

Por cierto, ayer me petó el FLORO, me cansé y vi un el partido a ratos. Tenéis un problema y gordo con Ancelotti, hay equipo para hacer rotaciones de sobra. No he visto muchos partidos, pero ayer Modric estuvo bien ... meter a Modric y a Kroos juntos no lo veo, a no ser que estén descansados, por lo que volvemos a las rotaciones.

En fin, os lo digo yo que no soy mandrilista. Que baje alguien y le diga que o aprovecha más a los jugadores o que escoja 11 para el año que viene y luego juveniles, así no tendrá excusas.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Acabo de ver el penalty del barsa, una broma todo



Y puedes ver también el de Jordi Alba no pitado, entonces te parecerá una comedia.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Mar 2022)

Ya está todo el pescado vendido,el Madrid gana la liga y a la Champions van los de siempre...10 jornadas sobran


----------



## xilebo (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (6 Mar 2022)

Es que al final las Ligas son muy largas, y el fondo de plantilla se nota. Y ahi los equipos top al final acaban saliendo.

Y a la Supercopa vamos a ir nosotros, el Betis, el Valencia, y el 4º equipo me da que no va a ser el Sevilla.

De hecho esperaros, porque lo mismo el Sevilla hasta termina 4º. 

Sigo pensando que con Ligas de 16 equipos y 30 partidos, habría mucho más interés... pero bueno.


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 Mar 2022)

33 jornadas sin pitar un penalti en contra del BARcelona.


----------



## xilebo (7 Mar 2022)




----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Mar 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> 33 jornadas sin pitar un penalti en contra del BARcelona.



Sus valors no les permiten cometer faltas dentro del area, que otra cosa lo iba a explicar...


----------



## The Replicant (7 Mar 2022)

que el Truño Deportivo dice que era penalty









Hernández Hernández acertó en la aplicación de las manos en Elche


Mucho se está hablando acerca de las dos manos que marcaron el encuentro de ayer domingo entre el Elche y el FC Barcelona por el canario Alejandro Hernández Hernández.




www.mundodeportivo.com






un poco de humor para empezar la semana


----------



## Edu.R (7 Mar 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> que el Truño Deportivo dice que era penalty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es igual, como son jugadas 50-50, si dices que una es clamorosa y la otra nada de nada, es poco desmostrable. Allá cada uno con su conciencia, objetivamente o pitas los dos penalies o no pitas ninguno.

Pero a esta gente le da igual, cuando les favorecen está perfectamente arbitrado y cuando no, esta mal. No hay otra realidad más que esa.


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es igual, como son jugadas 50-50, si dices que una es clamorosa y la otra nada de nada, es poco desmostrable. Allá cada uno con su conciencia, objetivamente o pitas los dos penalies o no pitas ninguno.
> 
> Pero a esta gente le da igual, cuando les favorecen está perfectamente arbitrado y cuando no, esta mal. No hay otra realidad más que esa.



Hernández mangantez, raudo y veloz al var en uno y pasa de todo en otro. Gil Manzano, se lo dicen por el VAr, el colega ni se mueve a verlo.
Luego l os perrolistos a decir que Madrid y Barcelona no se pueden quejar del arbitraje.


----------



## xilebo (7 Mar 2022)

*¡Mbappé, duda ante el Madrid!*

El delantero sufrió en el entrenamiento un fuerte golpe en el pie que le hace ser duda para el miércoles. Según _*L'Equipe*_, las pruebas descartaron que tenga una fractura.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Mar 2022)




----------



## xilebo (7 Mar 2022)

*Ramos empieza la remontada*


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (7 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Sigo pensando que con Ligas de 16 equipos y 30 partidos, habría mucho más interés... pero bueno.



Hace ya muuuchos años que el unico interes de la liga española, para la mayoria de aficionados de aqui y del resto del planeta, es saber como quedan el Real Madrid y el Barcelona.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Mar 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Hace ya muuuchos años que el unico interes de la liga española, para la mayoria de aficionados de aqui y del resto del planeta, es saber como quedan el Real Madrid y el Barcelona.



Y como mucho ver como se sacan los ojos por abajo para evitar el descenso, pero mas que interes seria una morbosa curiosidad puntual


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> objetivamente o pitas los dos penalies o no pitas ninguno.



es que ese es el meollo de la cuestion,uno se puede inventar todas las explicaciones que quiera de si la mano estaba asi o asao (siempre a conveniencia) pero lo cierto es que son dos manos intrascendentes ambas y para bien o para mal tienes que tratarlas ambas igual,pero pitar una si y otra no es una estafa mayuscula…

pues no pasa nada,alguna justificacion chorra en la prensa,un poco de debate en los bares paco del pais y mañana esta olvidado el tema,ese arbitro no va a tener sancion ninguna y la vida sigue (2 puntos regalados)


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (7 Mar 2022)

bien empleado lo tienen, muchos clucs se dejan el alma jugando contra el madric y luego hacen de alfombra con el barsalona.


----------



## artemis (7 Mar 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Jajajajaja el pequeño canguro


----------



## xilebo (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (8 Mar 2022)

"Tocado" aún le da para follarse al defensa que le pongan por delante.


----------



## The Replicant (8 Mar 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> "Tocado" aún le da para follarse al defensa que le pongan por delante.



espero que a Ancelotti ni se le ocurra poner a Marcelo, nos meten 8


----------



## loquehayqueoir (8 Mar 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> espero que a Ancelotti ni se le ocurra poner a Marcelo, nos meten 8



Si hay algo que nos han enseñado las pelis de deporte es que a la vieja gloria acabada siempre le queda un último partido, en el que será el mejor pero se lesionará en el último minuto con el partido ganado. Con su mujer e hijos llorando en la grada, por supuesto.

Nuestro mejor plan para el partido es tentar a los dioses del destino y salir con Marcelo y Bale.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (8 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Si hay algo que nos han enseñado las pelis de deporte es que a la vieja gloria acabada siempre le queda un último partido, en el que será el mejor pero se lesionará en el último minuto con el partido ganado. Con su mujer e hijos llorando en la grada, por supuesto.
> 
> Nuestro mejor plan para el partido es tentar a los dioses del destino y salir con Marcelo y Bale.



Bueno, es que yo soy de los que piensa que Bale debería ser titular.
No puede ser que juegue Asensio, rodrigo o Mariano antes que él.
Si vinicius está mal (porque ahora está mal) el único jugador desequilibrante es Bale.
Otra cosa es que se lesione y que le caiga mal a la prensa y piperos.
Pero si está para jugar, que se vio contra el Villareal que está, que juegue.


----------



## Tubiegah (8 Mar 2022)

Espera, el partido no era hoy?

mecagüenlaputa, mañana creo que no podré veyerlo


----------



## REDDY (8 Mar 2022)

Pero estoo que esss???  

La grada de animación del Madrid prepara gestos de cariño para Mbappé


----------



## xilebo (8 Mar 2022)

*Idrissa Gana Gueye, el héroe blanco*


----------



## petro6 (8 Mar 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> Pero estoo que esss???
> 
> La grada de animación del Madrid prepara gestos de cariño para Mbappé



El Pipabéu cada día da más pena. Del espíritu de Juanito vamos pasar al de Jaimito.


----------



## DRIDMA (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## xilebo (9 Mar 2022)

*El plan perfecto de Florentino*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Bue o pues ya he os llegado al gran día.

El día m, the mamadous day.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bue o pues ya he os llegado al gran día.
> 
> El día m, the mamadous day.



Habia black friday, black monday...faltaba el wednesday....
Por cierto, hoy me perdere el partido pero ire leyendoos cuando pueda, no me falleis y no os corteis en comentarios, sois lo mejor de cada partido


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bue o pues ya he os llegado al gran día.
> 
> El día m, the mamadous day.



SI JODER SI, hoy es el día... TOT EL CAMP ES UN CLAM


----------



## Gran Shurmano (9 Mar 2022)

Algún enlace bueno para verlo en directo?


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

¿Los que os perdeis el partido es que no teneis selular o qué? ¿Qué teneis que hacer con urgencia a las 9 de la noche un miércoles? ¿os operan a corazón abierto de urgéncia?
Hasta la bolsa usana cierra a las 21:00 horas de España


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Los que os perdeis el partido es que no teneis selular o qué? ¿Qué teneis que hacer con urgencia a las 9 de la noche un miércoles? ¿os operan a corazón abierto de urgéncia?
> Hasta la bolsa usana cierra a las 21:00 horas de España



A ver si puedo ver un cacho de segundo tiempo, a mi me pilla de camino a casa y voy conduciendo. Entre unas cosas y otras salvo un par de partidos , inter y alguno mas, casi no he visto los de champions en directo..


----------



## _Suso_ (9 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Los que os perdeis el partido es que no teneis selular o qué? ¿Qué teneis que hacer con urgencia a las 9 de la noche un miércoles? ¿os operan a corazón abierto de urgéncia?
> Hasta la bolsa usana cierra a las 21:00 horas de España



No es mi caso, pero como tengas hijos la cosa se complica, igual tienes que llevarlos a entrenar porque juegan al fútbol, luego a recogerlos del fútbol, o como por la tarde tuviste que llevarlos a mil temas sólo te queda esa hora para la compra, etc.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Los periódicos madrileños parece que no quieren hacer publicidad al partido...sus webs parecen de un día cualquiera...se están preparando para lo peor.


----------



## Manero (9 Mar 2022)

¿Ya tenéis todos los del hilo vuestra camiseta del PSG preparada para homenajear a Mbappe?




Si hoy la afición del Madrid hace el homenaje a Mbappé del que se está hablando hará el segundo mayor ridículo como afición de su historia. El primero fué el dia de las caretas de Cristiano para pedir el balón de oro para él, aquella horterada fué insuperable.


----------



## _Suso_ (9 Mar 2022)

Que nervios, se me pone la gallina de piel


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Mar 2022)

Retorno al hilo para una noche que en principio NO promete nada, con Ancelotti sacando a los mismos del otro día. Lastima que tengo que trabajar y solo veré la mitad del partido, pero me echare unas risas y desbarrare todo lo que pueda por aquí.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Mar 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Que nervios, se me pone la gallina de piel



Los nervios se te quitaran cuando pite el arbitro y veas 15 minutos de juegos tocando en horizontal.


----------



## Edge2 (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roedr (9 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Carletto sacará a Kross cojo ante el PSG?. Es que lo estoy viendo...



Me autocito.


----------



## ccc (9 Mar 2022)

Pues nada, el dia de la marmota:

*Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Nacho, Alaba; Valverde, Kroos, Modric; Asensio, Benzema y Vinicius.* 

Es increible lo de Ancelotti: Espero que el anyo que viene se vaya a la puta calle.

Partido direcftamente perdido a no ser que el PSG vea una tarjeta roja; en serio me esperaba a Camavinga, Kroos, Modric y Valverde para jugar a algo diferente; pero no, parece que para Ancelotti el problema del otro dia fue puntual y hoy Kroos y Modric haran el partido de su vida.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (9 Mar 2022)

Kroos, Ausenci y Valverde, 4 4 2...

No es poner a vini de lateral pero bueno...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Pero si parece una canción de los Village People


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Me autocito.



Si, la ceja ha hablado


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Pues nada, el dia de la marmota:
> 
> *Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Nacho, Alaba; Valverde, Kroos, Modric; Asensio, Benzema y Vinicius.*
> 
> ...



Tras una hora de conversacion, Casemiro pudo convencer a Ancelotti de que no podia jugar por tener una tarjeta roja.


----------



## _Suso_ (9 Mar 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Pero si parece una canción de los Village People



Más bien es un plagio descarado, aunque suena más como la versión de los Pet Shop Boys


----------



## ccc (9 Mar 2022)

Si ganamos algun partido hoy, este: 



(nunca veo estos partidos, pero bueno es contra el atletico )


----------



## cebollo (9 Mar 2022)

Con Kroos y Ausencio veo difícil que podamos presionar mucho. Valverde no basta. 

Yo hubiera sacado a Camavinga y Valverde, intentar presionar mucho y si en el minuto 65 Modric está agotado sustituirle por Kroos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Si ganamos algun partido hoy, este:
> 
> 
> 
> (nunca veo estos partidos, pero bueno es contra el atletico )



Futbol femenino? no por Dios no empecemos a deprimirnos tan pronto que queda mucha noche.


----------



## ccc (9 Mar 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Futbol femenino? no por Dios no empecemos a deprimirnos tan pronto que queda mucha noche.



Han metido un gol; repito, el unico partido que hoy ganamos


----------



## petro6 (9 Mar 2022)

Manero dijo:


> ¿Ya tenéis todos los del hilo vuestra camiseta del PSG preparada para homenajear a Mbappe?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 975712
> 
> ...



En eso te doy la razón. La última vez que fuí al Grefusabéu un pipero me miró con cara de asombro por insultar al árbitro. Parece que están en la ópera,menudos parguelas.


----------



## Edge2 (9 Mar 2022)

llega el Real Madrid al estadio...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Han metido un gol; repito, el unico partido que hoy ganamos



Como si ganan 10-0 al atleti, el Real Madrid femenino no le interesa ni a Florentino.


----------



## Roedr (9 Mar 2022)

Kross con una pierna+ pulmón Ausencio jajaja

Pero qué malo es Ancelotti. Hoy nos enculan


----------



## PORRON (9 Mar 2022)

HALA MADRID HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTAAAAA


----------



## filets (9 Mar 2022)

El primer gol de Vinicius a pase de Benzema
El segundo de Benzema a pase de Vinicus. En la celebracion se abrazaran Vini, Benzema y Mbappe. Luego los 3 miraran a la camara y se cruzaran de brazos

HALA MADRID!!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

No me jodas pone al alemán?.
No sale bale?.
Ausencio titular?.

Lo de ausencio clama al cielo, no regatea y no va a encarar por su banda, con lo cual repito como en el partido de ida, el mamadou no necesita ni ayudar a defender, se queda libre y ya vimos lo que hace.
Sacas a bale por la banda y ya tienen que fijar a un lateral y el mamadou defender de vez en cuando.

En fin, ahora sabemos porque bale raja del Madrid, bueno lo sabíamos de antes.

Camavinga debería jugar por kroos sin duda, supongo que la excusa es que no ha jugado apenas con Valverde.

Al seboso belga supongo que ya ni le pone porque habrá algún bonus que pagar en el fichaje o algo así.

Todo es posible, pero como la mamadous salgan dopados como el otro día no hay partido.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

filets dijo:


> El primer gol de Vinicius a pase de Benzema
> El segundo de Benzema a pase de Vinicus. En la celebracion se abrazaran Vini, Benzema y Mbappe. Luego los 3 miraran a la camara y se cruzaran de brazos
> 
> HALA MADRID!!!!!!




Joder filetes, menudo pedal llevas ya a estas horas.


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Manero dijo:


> ¿Ya tenéis todos los del hilo vuestra camiseta del PSG preparada para homenajear a Mbappe?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 975712
> 
> ...



Jojojo esa la tenias guardada, que daño te hizo jajajajajaja


----------



## petro6 (9 Mar 2022)

Ganar la Liga y eliminar al equipo de la Rata de Rosario y del Einstein de Camas, para mí sería suficiente éste año.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Ganar la Liga y eliminar al equipo de la Rata de Rosario y del Einstein de Camas, para mí sería suficiente éste año.



Ganar al PSG es más importante que ganar la Champions.


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

SI JODER SI menos de una hora...

Ara estem d’acord
Estem d’acord
Una bandera ens agermana

Blaugrana al vent
Un crit valent
Tenim un nom el sap tothom


----------



## _Suso_ (9 Mar 2022)

filets dijo:


> El primer gol de Vinicius a pase de Benzema
> El segundo de Benzema a pase de Vinicus. En la celebracion se abrazaran Vini, Benzema y Mbappe. Luego los 3 miraran a la camara y se cruzaran de brazos
> 
> HALA MADRID!!!!!!



Yo apuesto por victoria del Madrid en el último minuto con gol de Mbappe en propia puerta, sería mítico


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Con Kroos y Ausencio veo difícil que podamos presionar mucho. Valverde no basta.
> 
> Yo hubiera sacado a Camavinga y Valverde, intentar presionar mucho y si en el minuto 65 Modric está agotado sustituirle por Kroos.



Como dijo ayer, no se va a volver loco de inicio. A no ser que perdamos o hasta el 80, no hace cambios.


----------



## Roedr (9 Mar 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Yo apuesto por victoria del Madrid en el último minuto con gol de Mbappe en propia puerta, sería mítico



jajaja


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Esta el valdano ya pedo soltando paridas con la Charo..


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Ganar la Liga y eliminar al equipo de la Rata de Rosario y del Einstein de Camas, para mí sería suficiente éste año.




No te equivoques, eliminar al PSG es más importante que ganar la Champions por muchas razones.


----------



## PORRON (9 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No me jodas pone al alemán?.
> No sale bale?.
> Ausencio titular?.
> 
> ...



PUIGDEMONT A PRISION.


----------



## petro6 (9 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ganar al PSG es más importante que ganar la Champions.



No exageres,hombre...jajajaja


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Manero dijo:


> ¿Ya tenéis todos los del hilo vuestra camiseta del PSG preparada para homenajear a Mbappe?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 975712
> 
> ...



Deja de ver esos programas de mierda Mane. No me extraña que luego veas manos pegadas al cuerpo donde no las hay.

Lo de Cristiano no llega ni al top10 de horteradas que llamar durante 15 años Dios a un tipo hasta cuando íbais a cagar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta el valdano ya pedo soltando paridas con la Charo..



¿No estáis viendo al Beti?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> No exageres,hombre...jajajaja



No exagero, es tal cual, política, super liga, mbappe, nuevos ricos vs equipos clásicos...


----------



## petro6 (9 Mar 2022)

Con Luis Tabique no creo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta el valdano ya pedo soltando paridas con la Charo..



¿La Charo no será la Guasch? No la soporto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿No estáis viendo al Beti?




Esos quienes son?


----------



## xilebo (9 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿No estáis viendo al Beti?



Manque pierda


----------



## petro6 (9 Mar 2022)

Cómo marquemos ,hoy me rajan los vecinos. Son casi todos del Farsa y del Pateti.


----------



## petro6 (9 Mar 2022)

Pero es que si lo ganamos ese hijoputa está 20 años en la selección.


----------



## petro6 (9 Mar 2022)

Es cómo cuando el Gramos metió el gol del empate en la Décima. En cuánto lo metió sabía que nos lo íbamos a comer con patatas otro lustro por lo menos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esos quienes son?


----------



## fachacine (9 Mar 2022)

Hoy podemos caer eliminados pero nada nos quitará de la mente esta mirada, la mirada de la ilusión, la mirada que sueña, la mirada de un niño...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



No me suenan


----------



## cebollo (9 Mar 2022)

Llegamos al minuto 90 con empate a uno y mete gol de cabeza Courtois en el último corner. 

En la prórroga gol de Bale.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Bueno, tenemos mejor defensa aunque hoy por las bajas peor, mejor centro del campo aunque aviejado y una delantera bastante peor.

Esperemos que les dé una pájara y no les de por barrer físicamente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿La Charo no será la Guasch? No la soporto.




Si, es ella.


----------



## Lake (9 Mar 2022)

Con esa alineación de fundidos físicamente no se pueden esperar grandes cosas ...después de los últimos partidos ilusionantes parece que viene la vuelta a la realidad... y el fantasma de la hipótesis de la claúsula secreta sobrevolará el Bernabeú.
No podré ver el partido , pero lo seguiré en vuestros comentarios siempre acertados.


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿No estáis viendo al Beti?



Perdiendo en casa con un equipo en la zona media de su liga


----------



## fachacine (9 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Llegamos al minuto 90 con empate a uno y mete gol de cabeza Courtois en el último corner.
> 
> En la prórroga gol de Bale.



Si llegamos a la prórroga Bale tiene que salir sí o sí, no se me ocurre más épica que esa.


----------



## petro6 (9 Mar 2022)

Son una jodida plaga. Y todos dicen: Ejke, zer del madrí e mú fáci, no tié mérito... Panda de parguelas perdedores.


----------



## fachacine (9 Mar 2022)

Lo digo de antemano, Kross no debería jugar, el dinamismo y verticalidad que se vio con Camavinga el otro día no lo veremos con Kroos, ojalá me calle la boca pero Carletto es cobardón cobardón con las vacas sagradas, dijo que nadie al 95% jugaría hoy. Será embustero...


----------



## Walter Sobchak (9 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es que al final las Ligas son muy largas, y el fondo de plantilla se nota. Y ahi los equipos top al final acaban saliendo.
> 
> Y a la Supercopa vamos a ir nosotros, el Betis, el Valencia, y el 4º equipo me da que no va a ser el Sevilla.
> 
> ...



16 me parece demasiado poco, pero si que veria bien una reduccion a 18.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No me suenan


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, es ella.



Al lado de enchufada y cuñada debería estar su nombre.


----------



## Edge2 (9 Mar 2022)

Pitada a mbappe...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Perdiendo en casa con un equipo en la zona media de su liga



Ya dije cuando el sorteo que el Betis ya demostró con el Leverkusen que los alemanes no le iban bien. No doy un duro por ellos.


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Amego @Manero hoy con quien vas? Con el PSG de Neymar y Messi?


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ya dije cuando el sorteo que el Betis ya demostró con el Leverkusen que los alemanes no le iban bien. No doy un duro por ellos.



Lo puesto tarde y están jugando de pena y eso no es el contrario, podrían ir perfectamente 1-4


----------



## Edge2 (9 Mar 2022)

Sale a calentar el RM


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Mar 2022)

buenaj nochej amigous...

para variar, día de partido europeo, día que los de vomistar me bajan la velocidad de internec a la mitad, justo ha empezado a renquear hacia las 8:15... y ya a las 12 de la noche milagrosamente se recupera...
¿Le pasa lo mismo a alguien con internec de movistar?

Todo esto para deciros que posiblemente no me cargue un mísero streaming y sólo lo pueda seguir a través de vosotros... (que en realidad para mi es más importante que el partido en sí).


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Bueno, vamos a repasar si están listos los preparativos:

1-caja de torreznos.

3 sobres de sopistan

1- pizza de la casa Tarradellas.

1- bolsa de de cortezas de cerdo.

1- bolsa de chetos.

1- botella de agua.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> buenaj nochej amigous...
> 
> para variar, día de partido europeo, día que los de vomistar me bajan la velocidad de internec a la mitad, justo ha empezado a renquear hacia las 8:15... y ya a las 12 de la noche milagrosamente se recupera...
> ¿Le pasa lo mismo a alguien con internec de movistar?
> ...



Pero tienes el vomistar de legal o estas de pirata?


----------



## Roedr (9 Mar 2022)

yo paso de ver la enculada, ya me indignaré con los comentarios y resúmenes


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Los datos del Eintraj beti demuestran lo que es una liga intensa de una que especula.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero tienes el vomistar de legal o estas de pirata?



No, me refiero al internet normal de legal, al módem de casa...
(el desco con las ccam lo arrasaron hace ya un mes o más, no tira).


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero tienes el vomistar de legal o estas de pirata?



No tendrá una vecina como la tuya.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> buenaj nochej amigous...
> 
> para variar, día de partido europeo, día que los de vomistar me bajan la velocidad de internec a la mitad, justo ha empezado a renquear hacia las 8:15... y ya a las 12 de la noche milagrosamente se recupera...
> ¿Le pasa lo mismo a alguien con internec de movistar?
> ...



Con los troleos yo no me fiaría.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No tendrá una vecina como la tuya.



Con una vecinita cachonda la deban pol culo al fútbol


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno, vamos a repasar si están listos los preparativos:
> 
> 1-caja de torreznos.
> 
> ...



NO JODER NO... Y los doritos?

La farla la lleva @filets no?


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno, vamos a repasar si están listos los preparativos:
> 
> 1-caja de torreznos.
> 
> ...



Le falta grasa a tu cena de grasa

Yo soy más austero 

- Conos 3d marca DIA%

- Cermeza DIA%

Si se acaba el trigo y el maiz que me quiten lo bailao


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno, vamos a repasar si están listos los preparativos:
> 
> 1-caja de torreznos.
> 
> ...



Menos los torreznos no pinta mal.

Yo tengo pizz por ahí y unas sopistan que igual están caducadas.


----------



## xilebo (9 Mar 2022)

*Esta noche en el Bernabéu*


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> buenaj nochej amigous...
> 
> para variar, día de partido europeo, día que los de vomistar me bajan la velocidad de internec a la mitad, justo ha empezado a renquear hacia las 8:15... y ya a las 12 de la noche milagrosamente se recupera...
> ¿Le pasa lo mismo a alguien con internec de movistar?
> ...



Pero que quieres? Nos tienen que dar el ancho a los que vemos el partido en Movistar UHD


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Mar 2022)

- 3 de Papadeltas
- 2 bonys
- 1 pandorino
- 4 Paulaners
CALIDAC


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Carlos Martínez Álvaro y Calvini oírlo en Movistar es querer suicidarse... Menos mal que queda el mute


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Mar 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Carlos Martínez Álvaro y Calvini oírlo en Movistar es querer suicidarse... Menos mal que queda el mute



en el chiringuito inside van de farla, compensa verlo


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> en el chiringuito inside van de farla, compensa verlo



Hostia, abro el tiwch ese ... Menudas risas, como gane el madris al jota pelirrojo ese le da un infarto


----------



## Edge2 (9 Mar 2022)

*1-4*


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Mar 2022)

cualquier día vemos un infarto en directo en el plató... entre la farla y las 3 banderillas...


----------



## xilebo (9 Mar 2022)

*Mbappé contemplando el Bernabéu*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> No, me refiero al internet normal de legal, al módem de casa...
> (el desco con las ccam lo arrasaron hace ya un mes o más, no tira).




Ahh, ok.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Mar 2022)

2 - 2 (pasan los morocs)


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Menos los torreznos no pinta mal.
> 
> Yo tengo pizz por ahí y unas sopistan que igual están caducadas.




Como puedes observar el Monster a dado lugar al agua.


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Todo lo que no sea un 5-0 será una decepción


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

*La era del mamadou ha comenzado*


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Mar 2022)

yo siempre voy con los equipos españoles, pero una cosa es lo que quiera uno, y otra la realidac del fussball


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Yo voy con Messi.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

No veías que ambientazo hay en las ramblas, parece que juega la selección catalana.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Porque Messi siente los colores y la bandera de mi pueblo catalán.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Que los barcelonistas animen al equipo que les ha robado a sus dos máximas estrellas de los últimos 15 años...


----------



## Marjalero (9 Mar 2022)

No hay enlace para verlo los pobres?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Siii joder siii!!!!
Viva Barcelona 92!!!!!!
Ada Colau es la princesa Leia!!!!


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Marjalero dijo:


> No hay enlace para verlo los pobres?



Los pobres al bar


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que los barcelonistas animen al equipo que les ha robado a sus dos máximas estrellas de los últimos 15 años...



a los morocs ni aigua,nen


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

En la grada solo se ven moros, franceses, y suducas


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

Hoy los strimins de streamonsport son todos en cruasan


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Mar 2022)

son 


artemis dijo:


> En la grada solo se ven moros, franceses, y suducas



son los únicos con pasta e inconsciencia suficiente para pagar 400 pavos por cabeza


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Me autocito.



Y porque no puede poner al "soso" Gallego...


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Mar 2022)

Nos van a apiolar.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 Mar 2022)

artemis dijo:


> En la grada solo se ven moros, franceses, y suducas



Lo que viene siendo la poblacion madrileña en la zona centro, vamos...


----------



## fachacine (9 Mar 2022)

aan41 - Aliez







emb.apl92.me


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Los pobres al bar



No vuelvo al bar de la Araceli ni harto vino.


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Lo que viene siendo la poblacion madrileña en la zona centro, vamos...



Y en la norte, sur, este y oeste


----------



## fachacine (9 Mar 2022)

Enlace, coño:









aan41 - Aliez







emb.apl92.me


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Se acumulan las tarjetas para la siguiente eliminatoria?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Mar 2022)

http://lalastreams.me/streams/?stream=124443740?sid=1370225


(está en inglés)


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Vamos hostia!!!!!!!


----------



## qbit (9 Mar 2022)

Què preguntas. Esos van siempre contra el Madrid.


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Ausencio hijo de pvta


----------



## qbit (9 Mar 2022)

Enlace: Cricfree.Live - 24/7


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

1r error de Ause.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 Mar 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Y en la norte, sur, este y oeste



Fuera de coñas, 2 o 3 veces por semana paso por la plaza españa y lo que menos hablan es español y los que lo hablan son Wilson. Eso si, un finde de mañana esta lleno pueblerinos


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

Asín me gosta, saliendo desde inicio a marcar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No vuelvo al bar de la Araceli ni harto vino.



¿Por qué?


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

Limitao se lleva la hostia de kross


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> yo siempre voy con los equipos españoles, pero una cosa es lo que quiera uno, y otra la realidac del fussball



No te ponía yo de culé siendo asturiano. ¿Algún trauma?


----------



## Señor Moscoso (9 Mar 2022)

Ausencio hace como que corre


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Porque Messi siente los colores y la bandera de mi pueblo catalán.



Por eso no aprendió qatarlán en 20 años.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Sii joder sii!!
Ausencio balón de oro!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Yo no. Otro equipo español sí. Con el far$a jamás.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Con el rendimiento que está dando no me extrañaría que lo soltaran y que volviera.


----------



## qbit (9 Mar 2022)

El Madrid les ha hecho muchísimo más.


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

Buena jugada de Vinicius, hay que marcar sí o sí


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Si joder si, el árbitro es blanco


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Mar 2022)

el madric mordiendo arriba


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Siii joder siii!!!!
> Viva Barcelona 92!!!!!!
> Ada Colau es la princesa Leia!!!!



bisca puchdemon y artur mas!


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No te ponía yo de culé siendo asturiano. ¿Algún trauma?



yo soc tan culé como @Obiwanchernobil


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Ausencio has tenido tres ya


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Me dan asco ambos. Y en el caso de los africanos no los he vivido de cerca.


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

Ausencio falto de cerebro as usual


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> yo soc tan culé como @Obiwanchernobil



Y de Barsalona capital. De la Mina por lo menos.


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Eso dura 15 minutos


----------



## Edu.R (9 Mar 2022)

PSG protestón a mil. A mil.


----------



## xilebo (9 Mar 2022)

Pero nada, el madrid ha salido enchufado


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

Muy bien Limitao y mejor Curtuá, han salvado el primero de Mamadu


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Como anda Messi y no presiona es indignante


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 Mar 2022)

bueno pues ya estamos todos. streaming en fransua


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2022)

Chuck Norris y Kylian Mbappe son las dos únicas personas capaces de salir con éxito de un 1x1 frente a Eder Militao...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Que disparó tan bueno tiene Carvajal, solo comparable al de ausencio...


----------



## HArtS (9 Mar 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> bueno pues ya estamos todos. streaming en fransua



¿Un link?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Pero jugando con el Madrí saben que va a ser un partido limpio. Si fuera el far$a estarían temblando.

Paradón de curtoá.


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que disparó tan bueno tiene Carvajal, solo comparable al de ausencio...



Ahora sólo falta que desplacen varios metros la portería


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> ¿Un link?



En páginas anteriores había.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 Mar 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> ¿Un link?











Foot DIRECT: Real Madrid PSG streaming Ligue des Champions - streamonsport


Real Madrid PSG streaming, Real Madrid vs PSG en direct. Match Real Madrid PSG Live Direct Real Madrid - PSG regarder Ligue des Champions : Real Madrid - PSG Disponible sur plusieurs Lecteurs streaming



canal.streamonsport.biz




ve pinchando banderitas hasta que funcione alguna


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

El.mamadou es una maravilla, llamado a ser el más grande de la década, encurtidos en mejor portero del mundo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que disparó tan bueno tiene Carvajal, solo comparable al de ausencio...



Yo he pensado lo mismo,el cabron le pega bien...

Era ironic Mode?


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> ¿Un link?











aan41 - Aliez







emb.apl92.me


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Si Carva no se lesiona igual volvemos a tener lateral derecho.


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que disparó tan bueno tiene Carvajal, solo comparable al de ausencio...



Jopvta Guardia baja, a tomar por culo el vino


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2022)

Yo no sé qué empanada tenía Alaba pero ha dejado tirar a Mbappe a placer...de coña no ir perdiendo ya


----------



## fachacine (9 Mar 2022)

Como Ausencio no empiece a entrar en juego me cargaré en su puta madre


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Ni 15 han sido


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Bueno la ha durado 15 minutos la gasofa al Madrid.


----------



## qbit (9 Mar 2022)

Qué precipitación. En una de estas nos meterán gol.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Buah ausencio que contrataque acaba de hacer!!!!!


----------



## Señor Moscoso (9 Mar 2022)

Que el madrid tenga que jugar sin banda derecha es una concesion de florentino al resto de equipos o algo asi?


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

Messi al ataque ni aparece


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Mar 2022)

Algun link para ver perder al TRAMPAS?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Que el madrid tenga que jugar sin banda derecha es una concesion de florentino al resto de equipos o algo asi?



Exacto, porque el galés no le sale de los huevos irse.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Es que no me jodas, que prefiero al Rodrygo que al menos es rápido.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Messi al ataque ni aparece



Como toda la temporada. Hace años que es un bluf que camina por el campo, pero en barna le endiosaban.


----------



## HArtS (9 Mar 2022)

Que partidito de Asensio, pierde cada pelota que toca...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Exacto compañero catalán, son unos minundis!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Algun link para ver perder al TRAMPAS?



El Trampas es en otro hilo. Aquí hay links atrás.


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Como toda la temporada. Hace años que es un bluf que camina por el campo, pero en barna le endiosaban.



Necesita otro balón de oro


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Gilipollas hay en todos lados.


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Ausencio jajajajajjaa


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2022)

El que es bueniiisimo es Verratti,está infravalorado por jugar en París y ser un enano pero no le quitas la pelota ni a tiros...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (9 Mar 2022)

Duelo de intrascendencias entre el enano hormonado y ausencio


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

Ausencio se podía ir un poco atpc


----------



## HArtS (9 Mar 2022)

Que HORROR Asensio.

Vinicius cambia de frente, lo deja solo y Marco es INCAPAZ de controlar el balón.


----------



## Roedr (9 Mar 2022)

uaff ya me enganché a un stream, ya me arrepentiré.


----------



## petro6 (9 Mar 2022)

Tiene pinta que en una contra nos enculan. Vaya partidito de Causencio.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Tercera de Curtoá.


----------



## MarloStanfield (9 Mar 2022)

Salvo los cibco primeros minutos, se oye cantar mas a los del psg que a los del madrit. Piperismo del bueno


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Se ha terminado el partido.


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

Otra que salva Curtuá


----------



## Roedr (9 Mar 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Que HORROR Asensio.
> 
> Vinicius cambia de frente, lo deja solo y Marco es INCAPAZ de controlar el balón.



En los tres minutos que llevo viendo el partido. Ahora, la culpa es de Carletto. Mierda de entrenador.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Tiene mala pinta. Necesitamos un Hernandez Hernandez que nos regale un penalty.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Que HORROR Asensio.
> 
> Vinicius cambia de frente, lo deja solo y Marco es INCAPAZ de controlar el balón.




Quién es marco?


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

El puto enano hormonado es un cono


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quién es marco?



En un puebloooooo, italianooooooooo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Mar 2022)

ausencio y negricius se piensan que los árbitros europeos pitan cualquier caída, como hacen aquí


----------



## HArtS (9 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quién es marco?



¿Asensio no se llamaba Marco?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Benzema andando...


----------



## xilebo (9 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Tercera de Curtoá.



Y el madrid sin tirar a donamura


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

El árbitro no va a pitar nada.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (9 Mar 2022)

Ausencio corre hijo de puta!


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> ¿Asensio no se llamaba Marco?



Es una puta ironia


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Ausencio corre hijo de puta!




Eso que es ? El título de la nueva de Hollywood?


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

La que ha tenido el amego


----------



## HArtS (9 Mar 2022)

Buen remate de Benzema.

Al menos hizo algo.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (9 Mar 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Pero es que si lo ganamos ese hijoputa está 20 años en la selección.



Si tiene que ganar mundiales como si está 30 años y se cambia de sexo. No jodamos.
*
VENGA MANDRILISTAS!
SUERTE!*

En Europa siempre voy con cualquier equipo español, lo siento @Edge2 ....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y el madrid sin tirar a donamura



Ronaduma. A ver si lo escribimos bien.


----------



## HArtS (9 Mar 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Es una puta ironia



Soy asperger, no entiendo la ironía.


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Alguno ya está fundido


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Soy asperger, no entiendo la ironía.



Y yo capricornio


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Ausencio no presiona, debe ser por su gran calidad que determina el transcurso de los partidos..


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Soy asperger, no entiendo la ironía.



No te escudes, eres tonto


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Mar 2022)

Messi está muerto


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ronaduma. A ver si lo escribimos bien.



este hacia porno no?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Defensivamente somos un circo.


----------



## Edge2 (9 Mar 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Messi está muerto



No se...


----------



## qbit (9 Mar 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> este hacia porno no?



Ese rivaliza con el Feo del foro.


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

Pues la acaba de tener Messi, lo mete y le renuevan por mil millones


----------



## Ethan20 (9 Mar 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Messi está muerto



Messi muerto tiene más clase que todo el Madrid junto


----------



## Señor Moscoso (9 Mar 2022)

Necesitamos poner a dos mamadus mas en el campo, es sencillo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Menos mal que hay fuera de juego.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (9 Mar 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> - 3 de Papadeltas
> - 2 bonys
> - 1 pandorino
> - 4 Paulaners
> CALIDAC



Has probado ésta?




Me quedo con la Paulaner, por eso.

Hace tiempo ya que no bebo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2022)

Siento ser aguafiestas pero ellos tienen más calidad...sin estar en su mejor momento es que el nivel de Messi - Neymar no lo tiene nadie en este equipo

Y sumale a mbapies


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

Mucho me da que están en un pvnto crucial en el que no han metido gol y las van a pasar pvtas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Ayer vi un partido de la quinta y nada que ver con esto. Y con entradas brutales y campos de mierda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Siento ser aguafiestas pero ellos tienen más calidad...sin estar en su mejor momento es que el nivel de Messi - Neymar no lo tiene nadie en este equipo
> 
> Y sumale a mbapies



Eso ya lo sabíamos. Individualmente son mejores.


----------



## HArtS (9 Mar 2022)

Menos mal que Mendes estaba adelantado...


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

Anvlado y menos mal


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Eso ya lo sabíamos. Individualmente son mejores.



Es que la estrella del equipo es Benzema,apaga y vámonos...

Eso sí,luego todo el juego consiste en exprimir a Vinicius y ver si hace algo.


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

Amego hijo de mil padres, que eso lo metes en liga


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Los analistas de teles y radios están ahí porque son exfutbolistas, porque realmente sus comentarios son de cuñado de bar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Estás muy solo en el troleo. Necesitas seguidores.


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

Ausencio jugando retrasado...


----------



## HArtS (9 Mar 2022)

Otra ocasión de Benzema...


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Hostia según esas líneas no era fuera de juego


----------



## HArtS (9 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ausencio jugando retrasado...



Mejor eso a que pierda cada balón que toca.


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

Y la ha vuelto a tener el amego, muchas ocasiones pocos goles


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Qué golazo nos ha metido.


----------



## Edge2 (9 Mar 2022)

Antes del descanso alguien marca...


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Vaya golazo


----------



## Edge2 (9 Mar 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## xilebo (9 Mar 2022)

ahora si gol de mbappe


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Mejor eso a que pierda cada balón que toca.



Espero que le busquen buen equipo o que se vuelva a Real Mallorca


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Como falla el pequeño canguro


----------



## xilebo (9 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Antes del descanso alguien marca...



Boca de cabra


----------



## Señor Moscoso (9 Mar 2022)

All in de mamadús o derroición


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Antes del descanso alguien marca...



yo me he marcado un codillo que me he puesto cmo un hijodeputa, no me puedo mover


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (9 Mar 2022)

El PSG a 2 toques tiene a un futbolista delante de la portería


----------



## HArtS (9 Mar 2022)

Gol de Mbappé.


----------



## petro6 (9 Mar 2022)

A tomar por culo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Se veía venir. Ellos buscaban la contra y son rápidos. No tenemos equipo para jugar como queríamos.


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

La cagada es de Carvajal


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

Pues está chunga la cosa...


----------



## Roedr (9 Mar 2022)

Desconecto el Stream. En una hora me entero de cuantos nos han caído.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2022)

En dos patadas se plantan de un área a otra,lo que es el fútbol moderno básicamente...


----------



## qbit (9 Mar 2022)

Pues se acabó. Se veía venir.


----------



## MarloStanfield (9 Mar 2022)

Troncojal y Ausencio HIJOS DE PUTA!!!


Carletto cabrón jubílate, estamos jugando sin banda derecha.


----------



## Sanctis (9 Mar 2022)

La insuperable mente madridista:

"Estoy seguro que Mbappe querrá jugar en un equipo superior al PSG como es el Real Madrid. Ya sabéis, ese equipo que ha sido eliminado por el PSG".


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

El pase es de Neymar y desde luego no hay que dejarle hacer esas cosas


----------



## melf (9 Mar 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> ¿Un link?



aan46 - Aliez


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Criticáis a Gramos, pero a balón parado era un seguro.


----------



## xilebo (9 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pues está chunga la cosa...



Necesita 3 goles pa pasar ahora


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

El mamadou es una bestia macho.


----------



## fachacine (9 Mar 2022)

Pochetino es 1000 veces mejor entrenador que Carletto, no hay más historia


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Necesita 3 goles pa pasar ahora



Por orgullo al menos que no pierdan el partido...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Necesita 3 goles pa pasar ahora



2-1 nos vale.


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Que malo es nacho


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2022)

El PSG podrá perder algún partido en su liga si salen con la torrija,pero si salen al 100% es otra cosa,yo ya veo frustración en los jugadores...


----------



## HArtS (9 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Necesita 3 goles pa pasar ahora



No hay regla del gol visitante.

Si el Madrid gana 2-1 (imposible pero elocubremos) van a la prórroga.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Nacho está fuera del partido, es que ni lo termina.

Lo de ausencio es absurdo.


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El mamadou es una bestia macho.



Y luego ves al balón de oro y ... juegan en el mesmo equipo


----------



## HArtS (9 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El PSG podrá perder algún partido en su liga si salen con la torrija,pero si salen al 100% es otra cosa,yo ya veo frustración en los jugadores...



Eso es lo que los culés no entienden, que los "7 partidos" de la champions son mucho más difíciles de los 38 partidos de una liga.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Y ahora es cuando hay que recordar que nos había tocado el Benfica.


----------



## Edge2 (9 Mar 2022)

El bernabeu en silencio...


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Es la segunda parte chendo se saca el crucifijo por fuera jajajajajajjajaja


----------



## sociedadponzi (9 Mar 2022)

el madrid ya echo lo que tenia


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Son demasiado rápidos para nosotros.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El pase es de Neymar y desde luego no hay que dejarle hacer esas cosas



Yo ya dije hace tiempo que la técnica que tiene Neymar Vinicius no la huele,en estas cosas se ve...


----------



## Edge2 (9 Mar 2022)

Otia que mosqueo de messi jajajajajaja


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Bueno ahora que saque al váter y comience la fiesta, o al seboso belga para que hagan el rondos con el xD


----------



## Octubrista (9 Mar 2022)

Inferior hoy, y hace semanas, si no hay genialidad individual, martes y miércoles al sol.



Edge2 dijo:


> El bernabeu en silencio...



Las mascarillas, que están mu apretás.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y ahora es cuando hay que recordar que nos había tocado el Benfica.



Será tarde para impugnar esto?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Mar 2022)

joder llevo 6 minutos sin conexión, ahora volvió... ni vi el gol ni pollas...
a ver si me cambio de casa y puedo contratar otra compañía de hynternec


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Mar 2022)

Jódanse ciervos que van a palmar.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (9 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Otia que mosqueo de messi jajajajajaja



xD


----------



## HArtS (9 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo ya dije hace tiempo que la técnica que tiene Neymar Vinicius no la huele,en estas cosas se ve...



Y cuando lo intenta (como en el pase que a Asensio) el otro jugador falla la ocasión, o no es lo bastante rápido para llegar al pase...


----------



## cebollo (9 Mar 2022)

Camavinga por Ausencio es muy claro ¿no?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo ya dije hace tiempo que la técnica que tiene Neymar Vinicius no la huele,en estas cosas se ve...



Neymar es un jugador absolutamente tóxico, ni con un palo.


----------



## Gorrión (9 Mar 2022)

Valverde sobra, no tiene calidad, que entre Conlapinga.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Lo raro es que el Madrid no lleve trenes en contra ya.

Entre el ausencio que es un suicidio táctico en la banda del mamadou, alaba que ha reservado su peor partido para hoy y kroos no sabemos muy bien que hace...

No me jodas.


----------



## HArtS (9 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Camavinga por Ausencio es muy claro ¿no?



Mi propuesta sería Asensio por Rodrygo y Camavinga por Kroos o Modric.


----------



## xilebo (9 Mar 2022)

*El sueño que tenían en el Bernabéu*


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Mar 2022)

Se les acabó el robar en Europa. 
Ahora a limarse los cuernos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2022)

Vinicius para mí es claramente lo mejor que tiene el Madrid y en el 11 de este PSG no entra...

Ya que decir de Ausencio y Benzemalo


----------



## Edu.R (9 Mar 2022)

No ha sido lo de Paris, pero ofensivamente están 2 niveles por encima.

No digo que sea irremontable, pero si nos volvemos locos nos pueden pulir.


----------



## petro6 (9 Mar 2022)

Este gol no cambia nada. En la segunda parte hay que dejarse los huevos e ir a por estos mamadous de pacotilla que todavía no han ganado una mierda.
Somos el Madrid, y hasta el rabo todo es toro.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Mar 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Has probado ésta?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 976365
> 
> ...



Por supuesto, pero de todas estas de trigo, la reina es definitivamente esta:

Ver archivo adjunto 976387


----------



## ironpipo (9 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El pase es de Neymar y desde luego no hay que dejarle hacer esas cosas



Ese pase es medio gol. 
Con el de hoy y el de la ida, el Ney ya tiene justificado irse al carnaval de Río 2 semanas


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Mar 2022)

Demasiado PSG para éste trampas.

Primera parte espectacular de Courtois


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Mi propuesta sería Asensio por Rodrygo y Camavinga por Kroos o Modric.



Pues yo creo que hay que quitar un defensa y jugar con tres atrás. Un centrocampista más en el centro que debería ser Vayaminga.


----------



## _Suso_ (9 Mar 2022)

Espero que mbappe juegue en el madrid el año que viene, porque joder, que bueno es


----------



## ccc (9 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Camavinga por Ausencio es muy claro ¿no?



Yo a Carleto lo echaba hoy mismo: Un ninyo sabe leer el partido mejor que el.

Hoy era un partido para jugar con 4 mediocentros con: Kroos, Modric, Camavinga y Valverde:

Hemos jugado el partido que querian ellos y nos han meado en la cara y aun nos podian meter mas goles.

Lo que me queda claro, es que Ancelotti no tiene ni puta idea de futbol.

Ahora la eliminatoria esta perdida, solo esta por decidir cuantos goles nos meten. Y por cierto, el PSG es una mierda de equipo.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (9 Mar 2022)

Que carleto active ya el plan kalergi y meta a rodrigo por ausencio y a camavinga por kroos


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Demasiado PSG para éste trampas.
> 
> Primera parte espectacular de Courtois



Se ha comido el lol parece no?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Vayaminga, Rodrigo y Bale tienen que salir en la segunda parte.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2022)

Por cierto,estoy viendo la repetición del gol y Alaba está horripilante en el 1x1 con Mbappe...


----------



## Edu.R (9 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues yo creo que hay que quitar un defensa y jugar con tres atrás. Un centrocampista más en el centro que debería ser Vayaminga.



El problema es que si te vas a lo loco, te ganan 0-4. 

Y da igual porque estás eliminado, pero ya sabemos que los resultados amplios luego valen para hacer publicidad.

Si encajamos el segundo estamos out. Veremos a ver que plantea Ancelotti.


----------



## HArtS (9 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues yo creo que hay que quitar un defensa y jugar con tres atrás. Un centrocampista más en el centro que debería ser Vayaminga.



No es mala idea...

Camavinga por Carvajal, el Madrid pasa a 3-4-3 y con otro jugador de contención Valverde, Modric y Kroos podrían subir con más libertad.

El problema de quedar con tres defensas es Mbappé...


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Por cierto,estoy viendo la repetición y Alaba está horripilante en el 1x1 con Mbappe...



Entre niggaz se ayudan.
Por cierto que Mnappe ni se sabe de qué raza es, y qué feo el hijo de puta. 
Medio moro medio negro... menudo engendro.


----------



## Chispeante (9 Mar 2022)

Pues al menos lo han peleado y no se han dedicado a despejar balones desde nuestro área. Otra cosa es que ellos tengan una pegada que nos superan muy claramente. Esta ed la realidad y nonla que nos gustaría. 

Ahora se trata más de dar la cara y salvarla que de pasar la eliminatoria. Vamos a ver si se puede empatar o de no encajar un carro de goles. Y vamos a ver si recuperamos a Vinicius Superstar, que a dia de hoy ya suena a chiste lo de no fichar a Mbappé si ya teniámos al brasileño.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Por cierto,estoy viendo la repetición y Alaba está horripilante en el 1x1 con Mbappe...



Le ha dejado todo el lado izmierdo porque daba por hecho que buscaría el palo largo, y Curtoá defendía el palo largo, con lo que los dos le han dejado el palo corto libre.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (9 Mar 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Por supuesto, pero de todas estas de trigo, la reina es definitivamente esta:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 976387



Pues me la apunto.

Has probado estas, creo que son belgas:




Vamos mandriles!!!!


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (9 Mar 2022)

No sé que culpa tienen Vinicius y Benzema, lo intentan 

Pero el otro equipo en 2 pases ya están delante de la portería


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El problema es que si te vas a lo loco, te ganan 0-4.
> 
> Y da igual porque estás eliminado, pero ya sabemos que los resultados amplios luego valen para hacer publicidad.
> 
> Si encajamos el segundo estamos out. Veremos a ver que plantea Ancelotti.



Tenemos 45 minutos para marcar 2. Hay que salir ya a por el partido. Si te marcan el segundo pues metes otro defensa y a que pase el tiempo. Es lo que hay.


----------



## ccc (9 Mar 2022)

Dejaros de haceros paja, Ancelotti tiene que sacar a Asensio, meter a Camavinga e intentar dormir el partido, que suene la flauta con un gol y un milagro,...

Como vuelva a salir con la linea adelantada, como en la primera parte, salimos hoy con 0-4, y no es broma.

Yo igualmente a Ancelotti lo echaba: El BCN me da, a dia de hoy, mejor impresion que nosotros. Por el hijo de puta italiano, estariamos jugando con todos los viejos. Hijo de puta.


----------



## Ethan20 (9 Mar 2022)

No estáis al nivel de Bayern, PSG, City o Chelsea. Asumidlo y punto


----------



## HDR (9 Mar 2022)

Todos los delanteros han protagonizado sus ocasiones de gol en lo que va de eliminatoria. Todos. Mbappé, Neymar, Messi, Benzemá, Vinicius...

Excepto el hijo de puta de siempre. Cero ocasiones, mil pases hacia atrás, mil balones perdidos.

No puedo más con este tío, estamos jugando siempre con 10. Ancelotti que ponga a Bale, o que meta un cuarto centrocampista, pero este cabrón no, basta ya, no vale un duro, es un manco, siempre estamos viendo la misma película.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> No es mala idea...
> 
> Camavinga por Carvajal, el Madrid pasa a 3-4-3 y con otro jugador de contención Valverde, Modric y Kroos podrían subir con más libertad.
> 
> El problema de quedar con tres defensas es Mbappé...



Obviamente los tres defensas se han de quedar atrás.


----------



## ccc (9 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El problema es que si te vas a lo loco, te ganan 0-4.
> 
> Y da igual porque estás eliminado, pero ya sabemos que los resultados amplios luego valen para hacer publicidad.
> 
> Si encajamos el segundo estamos out. Veremos a ver que plantea Ancelotti.



Joder, acabo de escribir lo mismo: Hasta el resyultado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Ethan20 dijo:


> No estáis al nivel de Bayern, PSG, City o Chelsea. Asumidlo y punto



Nadie ha dicho lo contrario. Hay 5-6 equipos en Europa mejores que nosotros.


----------



## Otrasvidas (9 Mar 2022)

De momento,aunque parezca broma,lo mejor es el resultado de la eliminatoria.


----------



## tururut12 (9 Mar 2022)

¿Alguna ocasión clara del Real?


----------



## fachacine (9 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Yo a Carleto lo echaba hoy mismo: Un ninyo sabe leer el partido mejor que el.
> 
> Hoy era un partido para jugar con 4 mediocentros con: Kroos, Modric, Camavinga y Valverde:
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, nos falta un centrocampista, Asensio es un cáncer, encima no ayuda a Carvajal. Yo lo vendo en junio fijo, él y Hazard en un pack, pero lo peor es Anceloti


----------



## cebollo (9 Mar 2022)

Hace un rato el noveno de la liga alemana ha sido muy superior al Betis. 

No somos conscientes de lo mala que es la liga, es una competición de autoengaño.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Mar 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Se ha comido el lol parece no?



Ha salvao un par cantaos

Y otro jol de embapieses anulao por fuera de juebo por 0.5 cm


----------



## Xequinfumfa (9 Mar 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Que carleto active ya el plan kalergi y meta a rodrigo por ausencio y a camavinga por kroos



Justo venia a poner esto. 
Esto solo se arregla cambiando YA a Kroos por Camavinga y a Asensio por Rodrygo. 
Rock and roll o morir. 

P.S. Mbappe es el numero uno del mundo, indiscutiblemente.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2022)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> No sé que culpa tienen Vinicius y Benzema, lo intentan
> 
> Pero el otro equipo en 2 pases ya están delante de la portería



Vinicius en otro equipo destacaría más pero aquí es muy difícil,es un juego lentorro y todo consiste en pasarle a el la bola a ver qué hace,los defensas ya lo esperan...

Y él no es tan bueno como para sobreponerse a eso claro,pero muy pocos lo son.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Dejaros de haceros paja, Ancelotti tiene que sacar a Asensio, meter a Camavinga e intentar dormir el partido, que suene la flauta con un gol y un milagro,...
> 
> Como vuelva a salir con la linea adelantada, como en la primera parte, salimos hoy con 0-4, y no es broma.
> 
> Yo igualmente a Ancelotti lo echaba: El BCN me da, a dia de hoy, mejor impresion que nosotros. Por el hijo de puta italiano, estariamos jugando con todos los viejos. Hijo de puta.



Prefiero morir luchando que arrodillado. Antes decía lo de los partidos de la quinta. No defendía ni dos y todo el mundo palante.


----------



## ccc (9 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, nos falta un centro campista, Asensio es un cáncer, encima no ayuda a Carvajal. Yo lo vendo en junio fijo, él y Hazard en un pack, pero lo peor es Anceloti



Pero es que no entiendo que ha intentado Ancelotti: o sea con los mismos intenta jugar a algo que no cuadra con esos jugadores:

Sinceramente, Ancelotti, no tiene ni idea de futbol y lo digo en serio: El equipo juega a la mierda que llevan jugando desde hace 10 anyos --> Ancelotti no ha trabajado el equipo (dudo bastante que les diga algo tactico): Lo siento, pero me imagino que hasta un desgraciado como Xaxi, hace mas que este tio.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (9 Mar 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Justo venia a poner esto.
> Esto solo se arregla cambiando YA a Kroos por Camavinga y a Asensio por Rodrygo.
> Rock and roll o morir.
> 
> P.S. Mbappe es el numero uno del mundo, indiscutiblemente.



Joser es que es facil. Tenemos 2 mamadus menos, mendi y case, y ni siquiera los sustituimos por otros mamadus, resultado perdemos. Es el futbol moderno de mierda de correr y correr y meter 5 cambios para seguir corriendo y corriendo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Justo venia a poner esto.
> Esto solo se arregla cambiando YA a Kroos por Camavinga y a Asensio por Rodrygo.
> Rock and roll o morir.
> 
> P.S. Mbappe es el numero uno del mundo, indiscutiblemente.



Quitar a asensio, tercer goleador del equipo, es pegarnos un tiro en el pie. Fuera un defensa, entra Vayaminga, y a medida que veas cansados, que entren Bale, Rodrigo y si me apuras Panzard.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2022)

Estoy haciendo seguimiento a Mbappe y cada vez que puede mira a la grada embobado,ya está hecho para el año que viene

O eso decía el As


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Mar 2022)

El el Inside ya les ha hecho efecto 100% la farla, y están hablando de 2-1 y 3-1


----------



## Otrasvidas (9 Mar 2022)

Errores intolerables de Ancelotti alineando otra vez a Carvajal y Modric.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (9 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Por cierto,estoy viendo la repetición del gol y Alaba está horripilante en el 1x1 con Mbappe...



Es que a esa bestia no se la para con nada. Cuando arranca en velocidad cara a puerta me recuerda a Ronaldo el gordo. 
Bastante bien le han cubierto...


----------



## spam (9 Mar 2022)

No pinta mucho a noche mágica que digamos...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

spam dijo:


> No pinta mucho a noche mágica que digamos...



Que salga el buitre.


----------



## Drogoprofe (9 Mar 2022)

Falta fe en los jugadores...


----------



## HArtS (9 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Quitar a asensio, tercer goleador del equipo, es pegarnos un tiro en el pie.



El problema es que está jugando pésimo.


----------



## xilebo (9 Mar 2022)

*El jugador que aman los niños*


----------



## Lomo Plateado (9 Mar 2022)

Partidazo de Chendo


----------



## ccc (9 Mar 2022)

Y ojo con los cambios, en el minuto 80 pone a Jovic y despues la prensa le echa la culpa y que es muy malo,...


----------



## xilebo (9 Mar 2022)

Calientan camavinga, lucas vazquez y rodrigo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> El problema es que está jugando pésimo.



Pero no tenemos más jugadores con ese chut.


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

A que espera Carleto a meter a Bale?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Madre mía menudas skills de ausencio en la banda.


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Ausencio bota de oro


----------



## HArtS (9 Mar 2022)

Otro control HORRIBLE de Asensio...


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Igual es que ficticius es daltonico y cree que hay una piscina


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

No os quejis, bale no juega por florentino, no hay más.


----------



## HArtS (9 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo ya dije hace tiempo que la técnica que tiene Neymar Vinicius no la huele,en estas cosas se ve...



Es que si la huele, mira el pase que le dio Vini a Asensio...

Esa jugada con Neymar o Mbappé era gol, con Asensio pues el mallorquí pierde el balón.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Vinicius en otro equipo destacaría más pero aquí es muy difícil,es un juego lentorro y todo consiste en pasarle a el la bola a ver qué hace,los defensas ya lo esperan...
> 
> Y él no es tan bueno como para sobreponerse a eso claro,pero muy pocos lo son.



Es que Vinicius no se tiene que salir hoy, se tiene que salir dentro de 2-3 años. El truco es cómo lo hacemos para cambiarle lo que tiene alrededor a tiempo.

Aparte de un crack arriba, que lo doy por descontado este verano, con gran dolor de mi corazón Modric no debería renovar, y el otro gasto gordo debería ser en el lateral derecho.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (9 Mar 2022)

Estoy escuchando el partido por Movistar y el pelopincho de los cojones me está poniendo histérico a morir. 
Si llego a tener un bic a mano se lo clavo en la yugular, macho...


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2022)

Si Carletto sigue el año que viene yo me bajo del carro,me subo al siguiente si acaso...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Jajaja ha visto maldini a váter y a dicho por lo bajini "bueno".


----------



## HArtS (9 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero no tenemos más jugadores con ese chut.



Vini da un pase que con Mbappé era gol, pero Asensio pierde el balón...


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

Yo no estoy viendo ese partido tan horrible del Madrit que decís todos


----------



## pepetemete (9 Mar 2022)

Están eliminados...hay que ser ñordo para creer en una remontada o algo similar.
Jugadores que tienen algo de magia, en el puto banquillo. 
Carletto se ha creido que con negricius y el amego , contra el PSG de Neymar, Messi y cia estaba todo hecho 
Pringao.


----------



## pepetemete (9 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Calientan camavinga, lucas vazquez y rodrigo



Carletto es retrasado mental


----------



## HArtS (9 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Yo no estoy viendo ese partido tan horrible del Madrit que decís todos



Es que el partido del Madrid no está siendo terrible. 

En el mediocampo Valverde dentro de todo se las ha arreglado bastante bien y el equipo ha generado ocasiones... El problema es que las dos más claras las tuvo Asensio y en ambas falló miserablemente y Mbappé es Mbappé.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2022)

Mbappe es un puñal


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Menuda diferencia de una jugada a otra de mbappe a vinicius.


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Joder el acabado de Messi humilla a nacho


----------



## Edge2 (9 Mar 2022)

Joder el mbappe jajaja


----------



## Señor Moscoso (9 Mar 2022)

No soporto a ausencio, hace como que corre, hace como que tira, hace como que controla, hace como que salta...


----------



## cebollo (9 Mar 2022)

Los cambios cantados del descanso los va a hacer en el 60.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Yo no estoy viendo ese partido tan horrible del Madrit que decís todos



Horrible no, ellos son mejores y ya está. Además tienen uno que mete goles jueguen bien, mal o regular.

No nos engañemos, las posibilidades del Madrid en la Champions pasaban por evitar a los cocos en una eliminatoria o dos y ver si suena la flauta. Desde que nos tocó el PSG en octavos estábamos sentenciados, no porque nos fuera a eliminar seguro, sino porque nuestras posibilidades de pasar las rondas siguientes son igualmente bajas.


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

Real Madrid vs Paris Saint Germain Live Streams


----------



## fachacine (9 Mar 2022)

Kroos es más lento que una vieja follando


----------



## Drogoprofe (9 Mar 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Estoy escuchando el partido por Movistar y el pelopincho de los cojones me está poniendo histérico a morir.
> Si llego a tener un bic a mano se lo clavo en la yugular, macho...



Roura lo sabe


----------



## Drogoprofe (9 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Kroos es más lento que una vieja follando



El tractor lo llaman


----------



## HArtS (9 Mar 2022)

Otro fallo de Asensio... ¿Por qué no remata?


----------



## Edge2 (9 Mar 2022)

Pitidos a ausencio...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Como tiene que estar el percal para que haya jugado ausencio este partido y que como primer cambio meta a Rodrygo.

Haber si hay suerte y cama recouciona esto.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (9 Mar 2022)

Qué manera de leer los partidos el hijo de puta comechicles, ve lo que otros no vemos


----------



## Octubrista (9 Mar 2022)

El fútbol español hoy juega al trote, sin sacrificio físico.
Sánchez dirá que es culpa exclusivamente del polonio de Putin, pero lo cierto es que en otros países juegan con más ritmo, no es sólo el PSG, los ingleses, alemanes, van a más velocidad.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2022)

Mbappe es más rápido que Vinicius,más alto y fuerte,acelera más y le pega mejor al balón...por lo demás son parejos...

Pero no es nada contra Vinicius,para mí quien da el cante bien es Benzema.


----------



## HArtS (9 Mar 2022)

Ancelotti me lee, metió a Rodrygo y Camavinga, sacó a Kroos y Mbappé.


----------



## IVNP71 (9 Mar 2022)

No veo bien al Madrid hoy la verdad.
Pozdrawiam.
Ucrania estamos con vosotros.


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

Esta güec de reddit tiene buena pinta, se lo han montado de pitufa pero nada de españó





FootyBite - Live Footy bite Reddit Soccer Streams


Original Footybite, a website by the founders of /r/SoccerStreams. Find live scores, Reddit Football Streams for FREE.




reddit.footybite.cc


----------



## ccc (9 Mar 2022)

Seguimos con el 4x3x3. Con este cambio a lo mejor perdemos totalmente el medio del campo,....

Eso si, gran partido Kroos.


----------



## HArtS (9 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero no es nada contra Vinicius,para mí quien da el cante bien es Benzema.



Diría que hoy Benzema no lo ha hecho mal. El problema del Madrid en el partido de hoy es que Asensio no da una.


----------



## Octubrista (9 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Mbappe es más rápido que Vinicius,más alto y fuerte,acelera más y le pega mejor al balón...por lo demás son parejos...
> 
> Pero no es nada contra Vinicius,para mí quien da el cante bien es Benzema.



Yo acabo de ver al prejubilado de Messi ganando una carrera a Nacho, no es sólo Mbapé


----------



## il banditto (9 Mar 2022)

joder mbappé menudo abuso  me recuerda a los mejores momentos de neymar hace 6-7 años en el barça cuando sabias que en cualquier momento hacia un cambio de ritmo y dejaba al defensa 2 metros detras, pero con mucha mas potencia, hace lo que quiere.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Exhibiciones mamadou SA


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> El fútbol español hoy juega al trote, sin sacrificio físico.
> Sánchez dirá que es culpa exclusivamente del polonio de Putin, pero lo cierto es que en otros países juegan con más ritmo, no es sólo el PSG, los ingleses, alemanes, van a más velocidad.



Ultra mascarillos & pautacompleted = TOTAL DERROYED HUMAN BODIES


----------



## Drogoprofe (9 Mar 2022)

Vamos


----------



## Manero (9 Mar 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Amego @Manero hoy con quien vas? Con el PSG de Neymar y Messi?



Con el PSG de Mbappe. Lo ideal sería que ganase el Madrid para que siguiera desgastandose en la Champions, pero tengo tantas ganas de ver a todo el Bernabéu en pie ovacionando un hattrick hoy de Mbappe que a pesar de la manía que le tengo al PSG y al jeque hoy quiero ver goles de Mbappé.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Donaruma "Casper"


----------



## Edge2 (9 Mar 2022)

GOL


----------



## Otrasvidas (9 Mar 2022)

Vamos,cabrones. Están en el bolsillo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2022)

Vamos Benzema,máquina,crack!!


----------



## Roedr (9 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Mbappe es más rápido que Vinicius,más alto y fuerte,acelera más y le pega mejor al balón...por lo demás son parejos...
> 
> Pero no es nada contra Vinicius,para *mí quien da el cante bien es Benzema.*



no estoy viendo el partido, pero me sorprende tu comentario


----------



## xilebo (9 Mar 2022)

Espiritu de Juanito


----------



## HArtS (9 Mar 2022)

GOL DE BENZEMA!!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Mar 2022)

Regalito de donaruma

Y salvajal, si sigue así, va a romper a Embapieses


----------



## Octubrista (9 Mar 2022)

Jo, jo, el portero es el ya fichado por Florentino.


----------



## petro6 (9 Mar 2022)

GOOOOOOOL,HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTAAAAA...GOOOOL


----------



## Roedr (9 Mar 2022)

empatamos, coño, vuelvo al stream


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Mar 2022)

JAJAJAJAJA DONARUMAAAAA


----------



## Señor Moscoso (9 Mar 2022)

Gol de pizarra


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

Gol del amego, ¡chupaos esa!


----------



## ccc (9 Mar 2022)

Falta, no ?


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Yo acabo de ver al prejubilado de Messi ganando una carrera a Nacho, no es sólo Mbapé



Es que 90 minutos a tope igual ya no pero Messi aún tiene buen repris...


----------



## petro6 (9 Mar 2022)

Vamos me cago en la ostiaaaaaaa


----------



## ccc (9 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Falta, no ?



Pues, no


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Por favor que hemos echo teniendo a ausencio de titular...Rodrygo ha echo más en 19 minutos, que centro.


----------



## Edge2 (9 Mar 2022)

uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy benzema...


----------



## HArtS (9 Mar 2022)

Como se notó el ingreso de Camavinga...


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2022)

El espíritu de Karius sobrevolando el Bernabéu...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Dios santo ya está el váter preparado...


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

Y aquí todo quisqui dandoles por mvertos...


----------



## Drogoprofe (9 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y aquí todo quisqui dandoles por mvertos...



El piperio


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El espíritu de Karius sobrevolando el Bernabéu...



flopper compra a todos los porteros, no cobran mucho


----------



## xilebo (9 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy benzema...



El madrid huele el miedo del PSG


----------



## Otrasvidas (9 Mar 2022)

Vamos,que nos los follamos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Dios santo ya está el váter preparado...



Muy duro esto...de verdad no hay otra cosa?


----------



## ccc (9 Mar 2022)

Hostia no, Vazquez?


----------



## vurvujo (9 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Falta, no ?



Hombre, de esas hay miles cada partido y la mitad no las pitan. El contacto es más por Donnaruma que por Benzema.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Vayaminga últimamente me está gustando.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Camavinga reparte el juego muy bien, Rodrygo lo tiene claro, o encara o centro, nada de pases hacia atras como el cojo .


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2022)

Vaya pisotón guapo al amego...


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> El piperio



Es que el Peseyé tiene un nivel muy irregular y no mata los partidos salvo raras ocasiones y hablamos de la liga francesa...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

No me jodas que Benzema se ha lesionado.


----------



## vurvujo (9 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Falta, no ?



Hombre, de esas hay miles cada partido y la mitad no las cobran. El contacto es más por Donnaruma que por Benzema.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es que 90 minutos a tope igual ya no pero Messi aún tiene buen repris...



Hombre, lleva años andando. Está descansao.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Yo meto a bale por vinicius, y no estoy de coña.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Ahora como va esta mierda? el Madrid debe meter dos goles para pasar?.


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Si, siempre he sabido que sufres un gran retraso


----------



## ccc (9 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ahora como va esta mierda? el Madrid debe meter dos goles para pasar?.



No, solo 1 para empatar


----------



## Edge2 (9 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo meto a bale por vinicius, y no estoy de coña.



Ni calienta...


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ahora como va esta mierda? el Madrid debe meter dos goles para pasar?.



Lo suyo es que hoy no haya victoria moral


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

FICTICIUS


----------



## sociedadponzi (9 Mar 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Hombre, de esas hay miles cada partido y la mitad no las pitan. El contacto es más por Donnaruma que por Benzema.



en area pequenya el portero es intocable


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo meto a bale por vinicius, y no estoy de coña.



Puf,secundo...que hijo de puta,vaya remate


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Que hace el.madrid en ataque porque no tira?.


----------



## Octubrista (9 Mar 2022)

Han tenido un regalo... y Vinicius no lo quiso


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 Mar 2022)

nos meten otro mamadou, nos queda alguno más para poner?


----------



## HArtS (9 Mar 2022)

Y bueno, Vinicius se acaba de perder el 2-1...

Horrible su definición.


----------



## ccc (9 Mar 2022)

Pues el PSG esta jugando con fuego, esta enfriando el partido y eso le permite tener los ultimos 10 minutos al madrid para darlo todo.


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

La que ha fallado vinitus


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Final muy digno del Madrid.


----------



## Roedr (9 Mar 2022)

mierda de remate de Vini


----------



## xilebo (9 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> La que ha fallado vinitus



La madre que lo pario


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

ggggggggggoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2022)

Benzemaaaasaaa ídolo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Me follo a Modric hoy mismo si me lo pide!!!!!!


----------



## Edge2 (9 Mar 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## IVNP71 (9 Mar 2022)

Golll
Pozdrawiam.
Ucrania estamos con vosotros.


----------



## xilebo (9 Mar 2022)

Tomaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa benzema


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 Mar 2022)

gal


----------



## HArtS (9 Mar 2022)

GOLLLLLL!!!!!!!


BENZEMAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Los del far$a y patético a punto de suicidarse ahora mismo.


----------



## petro6 (9 Mar 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOL PUTOS MAMADOUS DE MIERDAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me follo a Modric hoy mismo si me lo pide!!!!!!



Tu listón para follar está bastante bajo.


----------



## Roedr (9 Mar 2022)

BENZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Vinicius lo de rematar de primeras, casi jode la jugada, Modric es dios.


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Se pegan el ELN chiringuito


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

Eliminatoria salvada, menos mal que estaban mvertos


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Mar 2022)

goooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll amegoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Señor Moscoso (9 Mar 2022)

_AMEGOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!_


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

*A mamarla franceses!!!!*


----------



## Roedr (9 Mar 2022)

MODRIC es DIOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS y BENZI su mando derecha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2022)

Puf,voy a borrar todos y cada uno de los post que he puesto de Benzemalo


----------



## Edge2 (9 Mar 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## IVNP71 (9 Mar 2022)

Golllll.
Pozdrawiam.
Ucrania estamos con vosotros.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 Mar 2022)

lucas revulsivo


----------



## Gorrión (9 Mar 2022)

LOL!


----------



## Otrasvidas (9 Mar 2022)

Arriba España. Vamos. Esto es el Real Madrid,el rey de Europa.


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Jajajajaja que pardillos el psg


----------



## sociedadponzi (9 Mar 2022)

como se nota camavinga


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

Milimétrico ese fvera de juego


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Mar 2022)

a Donaruma hoy los morocs lo cuelgan de una grúa


----------



## HArtS (9 Mar 2022)

GOOOOOLLLLLLllLLLL!!!!!!!!!1



GOOOOLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

El Marquinhos ese solo la ha cagado


----------



## petro6 (9 Mar 2022)

GGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

BENZECRACKKKJJJJ


----------



## ccc (9 Mar 2022)

Gol, gol,...


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

3-1


----------



## vurvujo (9 Mar 2022)

No lo puedo creeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Mar 2022)

Joder, la gente de mi calle canta el gol con un lag de hasta 30 segundos.


----------



## Octubrista (9 Mar 2022)

El ridículo del PSG es sólo comparable al del Barça en Liverpool.


----------



## IVNP71 (9 Mar 2022)

El Bernabéu como los viejos tiempos.
Impresionante!! Vuelven los 80 el espíritu de Juanito! Miedo escénico del Bernabéu.
Pozdrawiam.
Ucrania estamos con vosotros.


----------



## HArtS (9 Mar 2022)

Increíble como cambió el partido con la salida de Asensio y Kroos.

Con Camavinga y Rodrygo el Madrid es OTRO equipo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2022)

La verdad es que el psg ha implosionado,tenían esto más que controlado...


----------



## vurvujo (9 Mar 2022)

Desconfías en tu portero y te vienes abajo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

No la caguemos ahora.


----------



## Roedr (9 Mar 2022)

la lecheeeeeeeeeee

*BENZEMA es el mejor jugador del mundo*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Cuidado entra di María.


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

¿Quién decía que el PSG eran muy superiores?


----------



## Roedr (9 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No la caguemos ahora.



Sí, tío, los próximos minutos son críticos


----------



## cebollo (9 Mar 2022)

Solo Ancelotti tiene tanta potra como el Real Madrid.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Mar 2022)

en la tele francesa "bravo benzema!"


----------



## PORRON (9 Mar 2022)

BENZEMAAAA


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> La verdad es que el psg ha implosionado,tenían esto más que controlado...



Eso nos da igual, lo que queremos es tu opinión sobre Benzema.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> El ridículo del PSG es sólo comparable al del Barça en Liverpool.



Aquel fue superior seguramente...


----------



## xilebo (9 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Necesita 3 goles pa pasar ahora



El que sabe, sabe


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Increíble como cambió el partido con la salida de Asensio y Kroos.
> 
> Con Camavinga y Rodrygo el Madrid es OTRO equipo.



Estaba todo estudiado. Los dormimos y luego sacamos a los que corren.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Eso nos da igual, lo que queremos es tu opinión sobre Benzema.



Es el dios del fútbol 

Mañana ya más sereno igual escribo otra cosa


----------



## Gorrión (9 Mar 2022)

Modric es Dios.


----------



## Roedr (9 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> El ridículo del PSG es sólo comparable al del Barça en Liverpool.



espera... todavía faltan minutos


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Solo Ancelotti tiene tanta potra como el Real Madrid.



Potra es que te regalen los criterios en los panalties


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> la lecheeeeeeeeeee
> 
> *BENZEMA es el mejor jugador del mundo*



Pero el balon de oro a Me$$i.


----------



## Roedr (9 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es el dios del fútbol
> 
> Mañana ya más sereno igual escribo otra cosa



jajajaja


----------



## HArtS (9 Mar 2022)

Podemos estar seguros de algo, si el resultado se mantiene y el Madrid pasa de ronda estoy seguro que en cuanto termine el partido Mbappé acepta venir al Madrid.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 Mar 2022)

los goles han sido bastante rocambolescos la verdad


----------



## sociedadponzi (9 Mar 2022)

puto ausencio


----------



## xilebo (9 Mar 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> los goles han sido bastante rocambolescos la verdad



Primero regalo de donamura, el tercero el defensa del psg despeja balon hacia benzema...pero hay q estar ahi


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Podemos estar seguros de algo, si el resultado se mantiene y el Madrid pasa de ronda estoy seguro que en cuanto termine el partido Mbappé acepta venir al Madrid.



Se acaba de dar cuenta de lo que el Madrí y el Bernabeu. Hace media hora pensaba que éramos un equipo de chichinabo.


----------



## PORRON (9 Mar 2022)

CULERDOS BASURA ME CAGO EN VUESTRA SEPULTURA HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA BESAR EL ESCUDO DEL REAL MADRID Y LA BANDERA DE ESPAÑA.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Negricius está desquiciando al QSG.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2022)

El PSG se ha venido abajo,que huecazos han empezado a dejar atrás...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Primero regalo de donamura, el tercero el defensa del psg despeja balon hacia benzema...pero hay q estar ahi



no claro y meterla. no le quito merito


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Muy bien Minga.


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

Hoy se está viendo quién ha ganado esta competición y quién se vende a los moros


----------



## Xequinfumfa (9 Mar 2022)

Vivan los cojones del padre de Santiago Bernabeu que parió este club bendito. Viva el Real Madrid, señores, lo más grande del puto mundo. Estoy llorando como un niño yo solo en Wisconsin, joder. Que bonito es ser del Madrid, joder. 

Este escudo no se compra con dinero, jeques de mierda. Historia que tú hiciste e historia por hacer.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (9 Mar 2022)

Como desplaza en largo tambien Predator... Predator titular


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

El jota ese esta tirando bilis


----------



## vurvujo (9 Mar 2022)

No he dicho nada.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> puto ausencio



A este nivel Ausencio no da,sale un tío mucho más incisivo como Rodrygo y es otra cosa...

Para meter algún gol al Levante de turno pues vale


----------



## Roedr (9 Mar 2022)

joder vini, está empanai


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

¿Por qué no enfocan a Gramos?


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

@Manero hablame... Que sientes?


----------



## Roedr (9 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A este nivel Ausencio no da,sale un tío mucho más incisivo como Rodrygo y es otra cosa...



por fín, un comentario sobrio ;-)


----------



## HArtS (9 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, ¿alguien ha mencionado el partidazo que está haciendo Valverde?

Es que gana todos los balones, todos.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 Mar 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Vivan los cojones del padre de Santiago Bernabeu que parió este club bendito. Viva el Real Madrid, señores, lo más grande del puto mundo. Estoy llorando como un niño yo solo en Wisconsin, joder. Que bonito es ser del Madrid, joder.
> 
> Este escudo no se compra con dinero, jeques de mierda. Historia que tú hiciste e historia por hacer.



pero chico que haces allí¿ en wisconsin solo hay vacas y maricones


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Mar 2022)

@Manero Yujuuuuuu...


----------



## Roedr (9 Mar 2022)

me alegro que hayan dejado lanzar a Rodrygo, era la mejor opción


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Un amego, que lo está pasando mal


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿alguien ha mencionado el partidazo que está haciendo Valverde?
> 
> Es que gana todos los balones, todos.



Ha habido un momento en el que le ha metido velocidad al equipo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2022)

Joder Mbappe,es un búfalo...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> pero chico que haces allí¿ en wisconsin solo hay vacas y maricones



Y él no es una vaca...que sepamos.


----------



## Roedr (9 Mar 2022)

Vini está en plan Julio Salinas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> @Manero Yujuuuuuu...



Hay tantos a los que mencionar...


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Mucho


----------



## xilebo (9 Mar 2022)

*Juanito hazlo*


----------



## Gran Shurmano (9 Mar 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Como desplaza en largo tambien Predator... Predator titular



Quien es Predator?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Esta noche se montan una orgía entre ellos y acaban a palos con los del far$a.


----------



## vurvujo (9 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Joder Mbappe,es un búfalo...



Con lo que he visto..... no entiendo a los que dudan en traerlo.


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

Gran Shurmano dijo:


> Quien es Predator?



Caranigga


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2022)

Gran Shurmano dijo:


> Quien es Predator?



Camavinga


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Gran Shurmano dijo:


> Quien es Predator?



Minga.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hay tantos a los que mencionar...



@Hippiedeplaya yuuuujuuuuuu


----------



## Manero (9 Mar 2022)

artemis dijo:


> @Manero hablame... Que sientes?





Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> @Manero Yujuuuuuu...



Mira que se jodan el jeque y Neymar y toda esa afición del PSG que gritaban Puta Barça en la presentación de Messi.

Y ahora a ver si el Madrid se centra en la Champions y se despista en la Liga y se deja puntos.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (9 Mar 2022)

Viva colombia!


----------



## Roedr (9 Mar 2022)

a ver si no cagamos y no concedemos, en un contra Bappe nos puede vacunar


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Yo quiero prórroga que es más divertido


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2022)

No está acabado,calma...


----------



## xilebo (9 Mar 2022)

Y la de neymar


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Mira que se jodan el jeque y Neymar y toda esa afición del PSG que gritaban Puta Barça en la presentación de Messi.
> 
> Y ahora a ver si el Madrid se centra en la Champions y se despista en la Liga y se deja puntos.



Pero si hace dos horas eras del PSG


----------



## Roedr (9 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No está acabado,calma...



Sí... todavía queda


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> @Hippiedeplaya yuuuujuuuuuu



@barullo


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No está acabado,calma...



Pero sigue siendo el minvto 90', a quién les corre es a ellos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí... todavía queda



Es que lo veíamos perdido.


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Del PSG han tirado la eliminatoria donaruma y Marquinhos


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 Mar 2022)

cuidao...


----------



## vurvujo (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

Buen tiro de Messi, en todo lo que no sea esforzarse sigue siendo muy bueno


----------



## - CONANÍN - (9 Mar 2022)

PACO Buyo enzarpadísimo en el Inside


----------



## Ritalapollera (9 Mar 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Mira que se jodan el jeque y Neymar y toda esa afición del PSG que gritaban Puta Barça en la presentación de Messi.
> 
> Y ahora a ver si el Madrid se centra en la Champions y se despista en la Liga y se deja puntos.



Cállate SUBNORMAL

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Mar 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> @Hippiedeplaya yuuuujuuuuuu



Ya no entro más nunca al hilo le doy buena suerte al TRAMPAS.


----------



## xilebo (9 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es que lo veíamos perdido.



Y hundido


----------



## Manero (9 Mar 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Pero si hace dos horas eras del PSG



Hubiera preferido que ganase el PSG, pero vamos que tampoco me llevo un disgusto viendo como se van al carrer.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Me$$i se había ido al QSG para ganar la chempions...


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2022)

Ridiculazo del PSG,al jeque le da un yuyu...


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2022)

Vamosssssss a por la 14


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

A la puta mierda QSG y todos los culerdos y patéticos que se estaban pajeando.


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Que se jodan los frances muchos millones y manipulaciones y a tomar por culo otro año más...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (9 Mar 2022)

*A MAMARLA EMIRES JEQUES CEFERINS Y SU PUTA MADRE DE TODOS*


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Mar 2022)

Enhorabuena merengues.....

Buen partido y suerte en los próximos cruces.....


EDITO: PUTA FAR$A ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> PACO Buyo enzarpadísimo en el Inside



Lo mesmo vemos a más de uno sangrando en directo por la napia con la celebración


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Sin palabras...

Unos hablan, el Madrid gana copas de Europa.


----------



## Gorrión (9 Mar 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Ya no entro más nunca al hilo le doy buena suerte al TRAMPAS.



JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## IVNP71 (9 Mar 2022)

Grande el Real, grande España!
Pozdrawiam.
Ucrania estamos con vosotros.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Me$$i, Neymar, Frappé,...fuera en Octavos.


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Hubiera preferido que ganase el PSG, pero vamos que tampoco me llevo un disgusto viendo como se van al carrer.



Eso es.. Echa la bilis fuera.. Poco a poco


----------



## ccc (9 Mar 2022)

Yo soy Florentino y echo a Ancelotti y lo digo y serio:

Con Camavinga y con con Valverde hemos dominado el centro del campo y los del PSG parecian ninyos, si a eso le anyadimos Rodrygo, es alucinante, pero segun muchos no hay equipo.

LA REMONTADA VIENE POR PONER A VALVERDE Y A CAMAVINGA: NOS HEMOS COMIDO AL PSG Y SU MEDIO DEL CAMPO.

Anceloti es un puto cancer, tendriamos que estar jugando con esos 2 todos los partidos.


----------



## vurvujo (9 Mar 2022)

Me pido al Shitty


----------



## _Suso_ (9 Mar 2022)

Sí, joder sí, club estados a tomar por culo, messi también y mbappe para el Madrid, mejor no ha podido salir


----------



## petro6 (9 Mar 2022)

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJJAJAJAAJAJJAJAJAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJJAJAJAAJAJJAJAAJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## sociedadponzi (9 Mar 2022)

ya puede venir mbappe


----------



## Roedr (9 Mar 2022)

Benzema, qué grande eres, puro Madridismo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cebollo (9 Mar 2022)

Recordemos que nos había tocado el Benfica y repitieron el sorteo. Sacaron tarjeta a los dos señalados en el primer partido. Y hoy han perdonado la expulsión a Paredes.

Ceferino tocame el pepino.


----------



## HArtS (9 Mar 2022)

Hay algo que Al Khelaifi no entiende: La grandeza no se compra.


----------



## fachacine (9 Mar 2022)

Esto es de coña, la flor de Anceloti hace palidecer a la de Zizou


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Otra cosa, el árbitro un hamijo


----------



## vurvujo (9 Mar 2022)

20 millones a la bolsa.

jajaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


que puta felicidad tengo


----------



## Linsecte2000 (9 Mar 2022)

Felicidades merengues!!


----------



## six six six the number.. (9 Mar 2022)

Qué bueno!!, a la mierda el puto PSG.......jajaja


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Me pido al Shitty



No jodas. Que los eliminen otros antes.


----------



## petro6 (9 Mar 2022)

Esto es el Madrid, antimadridistas hijos de la gran puta. Metéos al Mbapollas por el hojaldre

JAJAAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJJAJAJAAJJAA


----------



## xilebo (9 Mar 2022)

El rival facil era el PSG no el Benfica


----------



## Señor Moscoso (9 Mar 2022)

Mbappé bajate la ficha o no vienes


----------



## ironpipo (9 Mar 2022)

*HALA MADRID COJONES *


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Sí, joder sí, club estados a tomar por culo, messi también y mbappe para el Madrid, mejor no ha podido salir


----------



## ccc (9 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Esto es de coña, la flor de Anceloti hace palidecer a la de Zizou



Pero piensalo, no ha habido suerte, desde que hemos jugado con Camavinga y Valverde hemos DOMINADO; y lo de Rodrygo ha sido determinante.

En serio, tenemos un equipazo, podemos jugar con bloque alto y someter incluso al Bayer, al City,...,pero nunca con kis mismos 3 en el centro del campo.


----------



## Otrasvidas (9 Mar 2022)

Todos a la fuente. El rey de Europa lo vuelve a hacer por enésima vez. Esta vez la más difícil todavía ante la mayor constelación de estrellas de todos los tiempos,perdiendo por 2 goles y pareciendo claramente inferior a falta de 45 minutos de terminarse la eliminatoria. Esto ha sido orgásmico. Un clásico instantáneo del fútbol. Que te follen,jeque. El próximo año ficha a Haaland y a CR7 y a seguir haciendo el ridículo.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (9 Mar 2022)

Hemos perdido la posesió


----------



## petro6 (9 Mar 2022)

Última hora, por lo visto en Barcelona se está tirando la gente por los balcones- Seguiremos informando.

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJJAJA


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roedr (9 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Yo soy Florentino y echo a Ancelotti y lo digo y serio:
> 
> Con Camavinga y con con Valverde hemos dominado el centro del campo y los del PSG parecian ninyos, si a eso le anyadimos Rodrygo, es alucinante, pero segun muchos no hay equipo.
> 
> ...



Estoy contigo, con Case y Kross bien estamos fuera.


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Hemos perdido la posesió



En lo importante Curtuá se ha follado a Donachusma


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Mar 2022)

Me sabe mal por Pochettino.... Pero bueno... Se trataba de joder a los culés y supongo que Mauricio tendrá algo de consuelo en eso...

Ánimos Poche ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## xilebo (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## spam (9 Mar 2022)

spam dijo:


> No pinta mucho a noche mágica que digamos...



Me autocito para pedir perdón por el retraso... para una vez que no confiaba!
Ya iba tocando una gran noche europea, llevábamos años sin una remontada como dios manda. Hala Madrid! Alla Quattordicessima!!!

PD: Mon Dieu Karim! Un balón de oro para su rabo moro pero ya!!!


----------



## josemanuelb (9 Mar 2022)

Brutal. Muy inferiores en París, inferiores la primera parte y aún así nos llevamos la eliminatoria. Pifia de Donnarumma, histórico Benzema y grande el Bernabéu. Increíble.


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Amego @Manero espero que hayas cenado antes de la cena, que ahora te irás disgustado.. 

Vaya ridículo de messi


----------



## Ritalapollera (9 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Recordemos que nos había tocado el Benfica y repitieron el sorteo. Sacaron tarjeta a los dos señalados en el primer partido. Y hoy han perdonado la expulsión a Paredes.
> 
> Ceferino tocame el pepino.



Iba a decir lo mismo!!! La jugada al final ha sido perfecta para el Madrid, Mbappe viene fijo, ha sido humillado brutalmente.

Por cierto, con el 2-1 el Madrid estaba eliminado por el valor doble de los goles? O también lo han cambiado en Champions?

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PORRON (9 Mar 2022)

HALA MADRID VIVA ESPAÑA. SOCIATAS HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTAAAAA ARRUNAREIS A ESPAÑA PERO CON EL REAL MADRID NO SE PUEDE.


----------



## cebollo (9 Mar 2022)

Ha sido como el 6-1 del Barcelona pero sin tongo.


----------



## Sanctis (9 Mar 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Todos a la fuente. El rey de Europa lo vuelve a hacer por enésima vez. Esta vez la más difícil todavía ante la mayor constelación de estrellas de todos los tiempos,perdiendo por 2 goles y pareciendo claramente inferior a falta de 45 minutos de terminarse la eliminatoria. Esto ha sido orgásmico. Un clásico instantáneo del fútbol. Que te follen,jeque. El próximo año ficha a Haaland y a CR7 y a seguir haciendo el ridículo.



Pero si el PSG es una broma de equipo, anda.

Y os ha tenido follados el 80% de la eliminatoria.


----------



## Roedr (9 Mar 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Mbappé bajate la ficha o no vienes



hehe


----------



## fred (9 Mar 2022)

¡Hala Madrid!
¡Hala Madrid!
Noble y bélico adalid
Caballero del honor
¡Hala Madrid!
¡Hala Madrid!
A triunfar en buena lid
Defendiendo tu color


----------



## ccc (9 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, se cree alguien que Mbappe va a renovar en esa mierda de equipo del PSG: A Messi le quedan 2 anyos, a Ramos 1 anyo y a Neymar vete tu a saber: No hay que olvidarlo, estan fuera en octavos: Vaya fracaso.


----------



## xilebo (9 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Ha sido como el 6-1 del Barcelona pero sin tongo.



Pues me lo ha recordado, y en teoria este psg es mejor que aquel, pero se ha hundido como el titanic


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mecanosfera (9 Mar 2022)

Enhorabuena familia. Hacía al menos un par de temporadas que no vivíamos una eliminatoria tan Real Madrid. Noche on fire!


----------



## HArtS (9 Mar 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Por cierto, con el 2-1 el Madrid estaba eliminado por el valor doble de los goles? O también lo han cambiado en Champions?



Ya no hay regla de gol visitante, los goles valen lo mismo independiente de si los haces de local o de visita.


----------



## petro6 (9 Mar 2022)

Messi demostrando que es la mayor estafa que ha pisado un terreno de juego.


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Mar 2022)

vaya ridículo del psg la virgen

y el mandril y su potra y oficio

primero gol de mierda por hacer el subnormal con el tiki tiki de mierdiola con el portero, y el 3º estaban en las patatas, falta de oficio brutal del psg parecían juveniles, y el mandril si algo tiene es oficio

menos mal que estabais arruinados y no habeis fichado a ni dios desde que se fue gitano renaldo, porque con 2-3 fichajes caían más champions fijo

pero nada bayern o ingleses os largan easy, ya toque en cuartos o semis

Lo mejor del partido mandriles es que mbappe si tiene media neurona se larga del psg para ser el puto amo en el mandril


----------



## Otrasvidas (9 Mar 2022)

Mientras,el Farsa a celebrar la Europa League contra el Galatasaray y el Braga.


----------



## ccc (9 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Estoy contigo, con Case y Kross bien estamos fuera.



Eso si, me como un Owned: Benzema en los 2 ultimos anyos, ha demostrado estar en otro nivel --> Al cesar, lo que es del Cesar. 

Pero sigo en mis trece, a Ancelotti lo mando a la puta calle: Joder, pensar que Camavinga y que Valverde estan chupando banquillo solo para que jueguen los 3 de siempre; y hoy ha sustuido a Kroos porque estaba lesionado y tenia excusa; y Casemiro porque esta sancionado.

Un entrenador debe tener personalidad y las circunstancias han demostrado que Ancelotti no la tiene; estamos en cuartos por las circunstancias.


----------



## Manero (9 Mar 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Eso es.. Echa la bilis fuera.. Poco a poco



Te equivocas si hoy estoy relajado, esta eliminatoria era un win win porque cualquiera que perdiera me iba a alegrar.


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Ausencio no debería jugar nunca mas


----------



## xilebo (9 Mar 2022)

*Ufffff calladitos están*


----------



## ironpipo (9 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 976521


----------



## HArtS (9 Mar 2022)

En el inside del Chiringuito Soria llorando de rabia...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

A rociar Madrid!!!!!


----------



## petro6 (9 Mar 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> vaya ridículo del psg la virgen
> 
> y el mandril y su potra y oficio
> 
> ...



Vaya pollaza te hemos clavao hoy eh?

jajajaja


----------



## hijodepantera (9 Mar 2022)

Infinito el dolor que esta segunda parte provocará. 
Infinito.
Infinito.
Hala Madrid...Hijos de puta...hala Madrid!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Walter Sobchak (9 Mar 2022)

Me dicen esto en el descanso y me descojono.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Mar 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Amego @Manero espero que hayas cenado antes de la cena, que ahora te irás disgustado..
> 
> Vaya ridículo de messi



El Enano Hormonado dopado convenientemente en la Masía de los valors y la pedofilia, es un puto jubilado que se ha distraído todo el partido mirando las obras de Floren en el Bernabéu... Vamos... Lo que hacen todos los jubilados...


----------



## Otrasvidas (9 Mar 2022)

Ceferin,JÓDETE CABRÓN.


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Te equivocas si hoy estoy relajado, esta eliminatoria era un win win porque cualquiera que perdiera me iba a alegrar.



Entonces te alegras que gane el Madrid... Siempre hay un vikingo dentro de un culé


----------



## pepitoburbujas (9 Mar 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Increíble como cambió el partido con la salida de Asensio y Kroos.
> 
> Con Camavinga y Rodrygo el Madrid es OTRO equipo.



Venía a decir esto mismo, y me lo has ahorrado. NO se puede jugar al tran tran.

Confieso que había dejado de creer, tal era el baño que nos estaban dando. Cada contraataque de ellos era una ocasión clara con Mbappé. 

Pero los cambios, la fortuna de acertar las ocasiones, y luego el desconcierto que invadió a los franceses, han hecho posible lo que era un imposible.

Ellos se han quedado con cara de no creérselo, después de la superioridad mostrada. Y nosotros también jajaja. La leyenda del miedo escénico y todo eso se agranda un poco más.

Benzema, al salón de la historia de grandes del Madrid. Se lo merece.


----------



## Th89 (9 Mar 2022)

Ver a un petroequipo de muslims morder el polvo, contra mi Madrid, y de la forma en que ha sido... se llama JUSTICIA DIVINA.

Que la mame muy fuertemente el tenista catarí, y que se meta el jeque sus millones por el culo


----------



## HATE (9 Mar 2022)

El Madrid de Ancelotti es mejor que el de Zidane y el PSG es peor equipo que el Chelsea.


----------



## fachacine (9 Mar 2022)

ccc es un gran merengón joder, no te metas con él


----------



## Manero (9 Mar 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Amego @Manero espero que hayas cenado antes de la cena, que ahora te irás disgustado..
> 
> Vaya ridículo de messi



Messi se equivocó yendo a ese club tan ruin y rastrero como es el PSG en vez de al City con Pep asi que apechugue con su decisión, pena por Messi ninguna.

Y el ridículo lo ha hecho un perico como Pochettino que le va grande el puesto.


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Y Neymar un monigote


----------



## AlterEgoYo (9 Mar 2022)

Victoria del Madrid y victoria del fútbol.

He aquí un equipo que juega con sus propios recursos, como el Bayern, o la Juve, o el Barça incluso.

Se enfrenta a otro, a otros, chutado de petrodólares, capricho o limpieza de imagen de un _megadonor_.

Como Floren no saque adelante su Superliga, estos triunfos se convertirán en lo de hoy, heroicidades de equipo pequeño.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 Mar 2022)

bueno hay que convertir al madrid al islam, añadir un minarete al bernabeu y que karim predique la palabra desde alli


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Pues al Qsg se le va a hacer largo hasta Junio.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Mar 2022)

Llevo viendo fútbol 25 años y no lo entiendo y no me lo creo.

NO ME LO CREO.

Estoy con mi padre y no quería llorar.


----------



## Ritalapollera (9 Mar 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Pero si el PSG es una broma de equipo, anda.
> 
> Y os ha tenido follados el 80% de la eliminatoria.



Claro claro... SUBNORMAL 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Otrasvidas (9 Mar 2022)

Si Mbappé quiere ganar la Champions,ya sabe dónde tiene que ir.


----------



## ccc (9 Mar 2022)

Somos apollo y yo, imbecil: Y si, los ultimos 2 anyos de Benzema son buenos, los otros 9 son una mierda. Y guarro comemierda sigue comiendo mierda,....


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Mar 2022)

El PSG perdona demasiafo en la primera parte, gracias a Courtois.

El trampas, con mucha agresividad en la segunda parte, ha aprovechado los errores en defensa del PSG. 

Regalo de Donaruma y dos errores más infantiles.

El PSG, nervioso, no ha entendido el partido que tenía preparado un trampas con mucha agresividad en la segunda parte.


----------



## Ritalapollera (9 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Por cierto, se cree alguien que Mbappe va a renovar en esa mierda de equipo del PSG: A Messi le quedan 2 anyos, a Ramos 1 anyo y a Neymar vete tu a saber: No hay que olvidarlo, estan fuera en octavos: Vaya fracaso.



Messi dos años jajajajajajajajaja

Pero si ha sido el peor del partido!!!

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepetemete (9 Mar 2022)

Hola, vengo a recoger el owned que me han metido por el culo Modric, Carletto , negricius y el amego


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Mar 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Y Neymar un monigote



Neymar es el payaso oficial en el equipo en el que juegue... Lo fue con los culés y lo es en París.... Cuando esté acabando su carrera de payaso, lo fichará Javier Hernández para que haga su presentación en el orinal descalzo y con un traje de mierda de colorines o algo así.... Lo veo...


----------



## Fiodor (9 Mar 2022)

Esto es el fútbol... Si unos tíos con calidad se matan a correr y a pelear cada balón, pueden ganarlo todo... Es una pena que no jueguen siempre así... Hoy toca disfrutar, pero debemos seguir siendo realistas, el PSG no será el rival más complicado esta Champions...


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## manutartufo (9 Mar 2022)

Benzema hizo a CR9 parte de lo que fue, ensombreciendose el, no olvidéis que Benzema tiene alguna champions siendo titular, a ver si va a ser un paquete que solo lleva dos buenos años. Es lo que es. Digo alguna pero lleva 4.


----------



## ironpipo (9 Mar 2022)

Ahora mismo me la Suda caer en las siguientes rondas. Lo de hoy era una puta final psicológica y la hemos ganado como solo el Madrid sabe hacerlo. 
Mbape hoy a visto el peso que tiene llevar en el pecho un escudo con 13 copas. Si quieres llegar a ser alguien amego ya estás tardando en jugar en chamartin.


----------



## spam (9 Mar 2022)

CUANTA GRANDEZA JODER


----------



## Edu.R (9 Mar 2022)

Vuelvo.

NO ME LO CRREEEEEEOOOO.


----------



## Otrasvidas (9 Mar 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Me dicen esto en el descanso y me descojono.



Ya anticipé que,aunque pareciera coña,lo mejor de la eliminatoria estaba siendo el resultado. El PSG tuvo oportunidades de sobra para matarla y,tanto el PSG,como Messi,tienen un importante historial de remontadas sufridas en los últimos años. Si metíamos el primero a tiempo,nos los íbamos a comer.


----------



## ccc (9 Mar 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Messi dos años jajajajajajajajaja
> 
> Pero si ha sido el peor del partido!!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Me refiero al contrato que le queda y que los del PSG se lo tienen que comer. Joder macho,...


----------



## Ritalapollera (9 Mar 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Ya no hay regla de gol visitante, los goles valen lo mismo independiente de si los haces de local o de visita.



Ok! Gracias por la aclaración.

Me parece bien, por cierto.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fred (9 Mar 2022)

Madre mía Alaba


----------



## sociedadponzi (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Mar 2022)

Contra el trampas, en su campo, perdiendo, hay que jugarle con la misma agresividad que salen ellos, con los salvajales y los lucas Vazquez.

Si no igualas esa agresividad, estás perdido.


----------



## Ritalapollera (9 Mar 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> vaya ridículo del psg la virgen
> 
> y el mandril y su potra y oficio
> 
> ...



Culerdo tenías que ser...si es que lo tienes todo. SUBNORMAL 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ccc (9 Mar 2022)

Messi volvera a ganar el balon de oro (no se ya la razon, pero algo inventaran): Pero es el jugador mas Missing en eleiminatorias de la champions. Pero cuantas remontadas ha sufrido en eliminatorias este ex-jugador?


----------



## Manero (9 Mar 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Entonces te alegras que gane el Madrid... Siempre hay un vikingo dentro de un culé



Ya los pillará un City o un Bayern y los pondrá en su sitio. 

En esta eliminatoria el PSG les pegó un baño en la ida y otro en la primera parte de hoy, pero por no sentenciar y dejarlos vivos después de la cagada de Donnaruma el PSG se ha deshecho como un azucarillo y el Madrid lo ha aprovechado. Pero vamos hay que reconocerle al Madrid el mérito de pasar la eliminatoria. A felicitarlos hoy y ya nos alegraremos cuando caigan.


----------



## Ritalapollera (9 Mar 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Te equivocas si hoy estoy relajado, esta eliminatoria era un win win porque cualquiera que perdiera me iba a alegrar.



Que no cuela, SUBNORMAL

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Mar 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Culerdo tenías que ser...si es que lo tienes todo. SUBNORMAL
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



culerdo tu padre, mandril come pollas hijo de la gran pvta retrasado

mecago en todos tus muertos payaso hijo de puta mascarillero


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Mar 2022)

El PSG ha regalado la eliminatoria en una sola parte.

3 partes de la eliminatoria muy superiores tirados al retrete por ser blanditos con la agresividad del trampas en la segunda parte hoy.


----------



## petro6 (9 Mar 2022)

El Neymar sigue siendo el mismo bluff piscinero de siempre. Vaya cáncer-


----------



## fachacine (9 Mar 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> vaya ridículo del psg la virgen
> 
> y el mandril y su potra y oficio
> 
> ...



Hoy te has comido una buena polla eh?


----------



## Dylan Leary (9 Mar 2022)

Dejo los goles por aquí


----------



## petro6 (9 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El PSG ha regalado la eliminatoria en una sola parte.
> 
> 3 partes de la eliminatoria muy superiores tirados al retrete por ser blanditos con la agresividad del trampas en la segunda parte hoy.



Ooooooh,que penaaaa..

JAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## xilebo (9 Mar 2022)

*Venga fanboy di lo tuyo: jugó bien*


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Mar 2022)

Buaaaa los rivales del madric son una mierda buaaaa
A MAMARLA, CULERDOS


----------



## PORRON (9 Mar 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> vaya ridículo del psg la virgen
> 
> y el mandril y su potra y oficio
> 
> ...



SUBNORMAL PAGUITERO ASQUEROSO HIJO LA GRAN PUTA INDEPE MIERDA.


----------



## Malvender (9 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El sueño que tenían en el Bernabéu*



Nos actualizas el meme?


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Hoy te has comido una buena polla eh?



la polla os la comeis a diarios los mandriles come pollas retrasados

me la comeré si fichais a la tortuga porque es el puto amo

pero por ganar al mierdaSG va a ser que no, pringao come pollas hijo de puta


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Mar 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Ooooooh,que penaaaa..
> 
> JAJAJAJAJAJA



Yo sólo digo lo que me ha parecido. Me parece bien que pase el trampas. El PSG es MBapieses y del trampas Courtois es el rey de la portería. Benzemalo ha hecho partidazo y el otro, cómo se llama? Vinichust, buen partido. Y Modric. El resto del trampas salvajales.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Venga fanboy di lo tuyo: jugó bien*




Siiii!!!

Hoy es el gran día de las ROCIADAS en Madrid!!!!!!


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Mar 2022)

Jjajajajaj....

Todavía me estoy riendo de primer gol con el fallo de Gordarumma.... Vaya petardo de portero sobrevalorado y sobrealimentado... La diabetes le ronda sin duda...


----------



## qbit (9 Mar 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Jódanse ciervos que van a palmar.





Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Se les acabó el robar en Europa.
> Ahora a limarse los cuernos.



QUÉ ZASCAAAAAAAA.


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Mar 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> SUBNORMAL PAGUITERO ASQUEROSO HIJO LA GRAN PUTA INDEPE MIERDA.



indepe tu madre, que ejerce de puta por libre desde que el chaperazo de tu padre se fue a chupar pollas tb


----------



## sinosuke (9 Mar 2022)

Se podrá perder el siguiente partido, pero al equipo que nos pintaban como el COCO tremendo, que nos iba a comer, con Messi, Neymar, Mbappé, etc. pues se le ha pasado la mano por la cara en el BERNABEU y encima ellos marcando antes.......


Como dijo un comentarista deportivo en aquel Bayer-Real Madrid en la que el presidente del Bayer dijo "Los vamos a arrasar" y se ganó 1-4: 

*"Es el Real Madrid y la Copa de Europa, estúpidos!!"*






.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Mar 2022)

Los errores del PSG en la segunda parte, ha sido algo delirante


----------



## PORRON (9 Mar 2022)

Siempre estuvieron. En la mierda xq son mierda


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Mar 2022)

Tres detalles.

Si después de esto Mbappé no firma, no tiene alma ni corazón ni nada. Aunque no pasemos de cuartos, podemos haber sentado la base del Madrid de los próximos 10 años. 

Pochettino lo explica porque el primer gol es falta a Donnaruma. Me dejó muy buena impresión en el partido de ida, pero a llorar al Barça o al Manchester City, por favor. Al Madrid ni regalado.

Benzema estaba celebrando el tercer gol antes de que entrara. Es el puto amo. Qué futbolista.


----------



## PORRON (9 Mar 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> indepe tu madre, que ejerce de puta por libre desde que el chaperazo de tu padre se fue a chupar pollas tb



TODOS LOS CULES SOYS INDEPES Y SOCIATAS HIJO LA GRAN PUTA.


----------



## fachacine (9 Mar 2022)

El Madrid en su Twiter oficial ICI C'EST MADRID jojojojojo


----------



## Ritalapollera (9 Mar 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Ahora mismo me la Suda caer en las siguientes rondas. Lo de hoy era una puta final psicológica y la hemos ganado como solo el Madrid sabe hacerlo.
> Mbape hoy a visto el peso que tiene llevar en el pecho un escudo con 13 copas. Si quieres llegar a ser alguien amego ya estás tardando en jugar en chamartin.



Sí, es casi imposible que el Madrid gane esta Champions, pero lo de hoy era una puta final, darle en los morros al miserable HDLGP de ceferin y al moromierda y sus petrodólares.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hannibal (9 Mar 2022)

Vamos chavales, menuda noche joder.
Moros gabachos ATPC. Al Khelaifi a la trena.
Joder que subidón. 

Bueno, a ver, no ha sido como el Farsa contra el Nápoles, pero no ha estado mal 

Hala Madrid joder!


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Mar 2022)

El ttampas sin Courtous, que es el único Rey que tienen, se come un mojón, eso está claro.

Pero es que el PSG no puede poner al Donaruma ese borracho, teniendo al psicoKeylor Navas, que te garantiza la portería protegida.


----------



## ironpipo (9 Mar 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Ya los pillará un City o un Bayern y los pondrá en su sitio.



Qué venga el puto Brazil de Pele si quieres, que nos follen el shitty o el bayern que si lo merecen, bien estará. .. Pero lo de hoy solo agranda la leyenda del real Madrid en Europa. Cualquiera que pase por el puto Bernabeu en lo que queda de champions, ya viene cagado. Sabe que aunque lo esté haciendo bien y esté apunto de eliminar al Madrid, en un parpadeo esté se lo puede follar.
13 copas de Europa pesan MVCHO.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, y como en estas noches el cuerpo pide pasar facturas con saña africana, que salga a saludar Ramos, por favor.


----------



## Ritalapollera (9 Mar 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Ya los pillará un City o un Bayern y los pondrá en su sitio.
> 
> En esta eliminatoria el PSG les pegó un baño en la ida y otro en la primera parte de hoy, pero por no sentenciar y dejarlos vivos después de la cagada de Donnaruma el PSG se ha deshecho como un azucarillo y el Madrid lo ha aprovechado. Pero vamos hay que reconocerle al Madrid el mérito de pasar la eliminatoria. A felicitarlos hoy y ya nos alegraremos cuando caigan.



Vaya!!! Ahora hablas a futuro!!! Jajaja

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> TODOS LOS CULES SOYS INDEPES Y SOCIATAS HIJO LA GRAN PUTA.



Mi amego @Manero no es sociata, es de la CUP


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Mar 2022)

Donaruma ha arruinao al PSG


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Por cierto, y como en estas noches el cuerpo pide pasar facturas con saña africana, que salga a saludar Ramos, por favor.



hombre... al final nos ha hecho un favor.


----------



## Ritalapollera (9 Mar 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> culerdo tu padre, mandril come pollas hijo de la gran pvta retrasado
> 
> mecago en todos tus muertos payaso hijo de puta mascarillero



Jojojojojojo si el bozalerdo eres tú!!! Culerdo SUBNORMAL 

Ahora es cuando dices que eres del patético...

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cebollo (9 Mar 2022)

Estas cosas son las que sin Ramos ya no iban a pasar.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (9 Mar 2022)

fred dijo:


> Madre mía Alaba



Alaba ha cogido la silla y ha mandado al paralítico a tomar por culo. 

Este tío acaba de descubrir lo que es el Madrid. Y está flipando en colores.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Mar 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Amego @Manero espero que hayas cenado antes de la cena, que ahora te irás disgustado..
> 
> Vaya ridículo de messi



Cambiate de equipo,estás a tiempo,aquí admitimos conversos sin problema


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Joder amego @Manero intento justificarte, pero es que te están dando pollazos en la cara y no para de chupar con ansia, menuda humillación


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Mar 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Mi amego @Manero no es sociata, es de la CUP



Culerdo, drogadicto,vago, piojoso y okupa.... Vaya joyita, entonces.... Lo más parecido al Anticristo... Seguro que es amigo de Putin también, ahora que es tan malo malísimo....


----------



## JimTonic (9 Mar 2022)

Yo si hubiera sido alaba le hubiera tirado la silla al hermano de ramos


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Cambiate de equipo,estás a tiempo,aquí admitimos conversos sin problema



Yo soy de mi Atleti, pero odio eterno al fútbol Moderno, que lo representa los city o PSG


----------



## Hannibal (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## manutartufo (9 Mar 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Sí, es casi imposible que el Madrid gane esta Champions, pero lo de hoy era una puta final, darle en los morros al miserable HDLGP de ceferin y al moromierda y sus petrodólares.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Decir que es imposible,que al final este año la 14!


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Mar 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> TODOS LOS CULES SOYS INDEPES Y SOCIATAS HIJO LA GRAN PUTA.



pesado eres puto retrasado mental

tengo tanto de culerdo como de mandril

tira a comer pollas

eso si estoy a favor de la indepe de mierdaluña pais asco mierdarra y gaylicia

quiero ver a hEZPEIN TROCEADA Y TRINCHADA PORQUE ESTA LLENO DE CERDOS COMO TU


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Mar 2022)

eso lo sabe hacer tu hermana, y muy bien


----------



## qbit (9 Mar 2022)

El fallo del portero rival ha sido aprovechado por Benzema, que ha metido en su carrera un montón de goles así, de pillo, aprovechando fallos del portero. Alguien debería llevar la cuenta y hacer un vídeo de todos los que han sido de esta manera.

Luego, el tercer gol de Benzema muestra su CALIDAD rematando con el exterior del pie, calidad que algunos niegan a pesar de haberla mostrado en abundantes ocasiones, y también su compenetración con los demás jugadores del equipo.

El PSG parece y es un superequipo lleno de estrellas pero deben tener alguna debilidad psicológica que les impide rematar la faena, afortunadamente. Ya les hemos eliminado varias veces a pesar de que no paran de fichar y sobre todo la última faena, su alineamiento con la UEFA ante la Superliga que nos hizo temer que les iban a regalar arbitralmente todo.

Después de esto, es necesario recordar que los Real Madrid campeones siempre tenían porterazos, y ahora lo tenemos de nuevo con grandes defensas también, así que he recuperado el optimismo.


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Mar 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Jojojojojojo si el bozalerdo eres tú!!! Culerdo SUBNORMAL
> 
> Ahora es cuando dices que eres del patético...
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



del paleti es tu vieja tb

mandril come pollas

mascarillero vaculerdo traga rabos


----------



## Roedr (9 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Estas cosas son las que sin Ramos ya no iban a pasar.



soy fan de Ramos; pero sí, buen punto


----------



## Ángel de Luz (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gorrión (9 Mar 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Alaba ha cogido la silla y ha mandado al paralítico a tomar por culo.
> 
> Este tío acaba de descubrir lo que es el Madrid. Y está flipando en colores.



Se merece vivir una de estas noches, desde que aterrizó no ha hecho mas que demostrar que es puro Real Madrid.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Es que a lo tonto el Madrid le podía haber metido 3 más al PSG, preocupante todo lo que se ha fallado, en especial vinicius, que con varias de tiro claro se ha puesto a regatear en el área.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Mar 2022)

Jajajajajajajajjajajaj....

En la tele dicen que el moro de mierda dueño del pesegé la ha liado parda en los vestuarios de los árbitros .....

Aunque el moro se vista de seda, moro se queda.....


----------



## Edu.R (9 Mar 2022)

Al Khalefi la ha liado muy parda.

Ya os enteraréis.


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es que a lo tonto el Madrid le podía haber metido 3 más al PSG, preocupante todo lo que se ha fallado, en especial vinicius, que con varias de tiro claro se ha puesto a regatear en el área.



Hoy queda señalado una vez más ausencio, y ficticius ni tiene nivel de delantero de un equipo top


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 Mar 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Se merece vivir una de estas noches, desde que aterrizó no ha hecho mas que demostrar que es puro Real Madrid.



el tío lo vive


----------



## manutartufo (9 Mar 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajjajajaj....
> 
> En la tele dicen que el moro de mierda dueño del pesegé la ha liado parda en los vestuarios de los árbitros .....
> 
> Aunque el moro se vista de seda, moro se queda.....



Qué se joda


----------



## qbit (9 Mar 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Venía a decir esto mismo, y me lo has ahorrado. NO se puede jugar al tran tran.
> 
> Confieso que había dejado de creer, tal era el baño que nos estaban dando. Cada contraataque de ellos era una ocasión clara con Mbappé.
> 
> ...



En efecto. Hay que hacer un hilo o un recuento de remontadas madridistas.


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajjajajaj....
> 
> En la tele dicen que el moro de mierda dueño del pesegé la ha liado parda en los vestuarios de los árbitros .....
> 
> Aunque el moro se vista de seda, moro se queda.....



Se pensaba que hacerse amigo de Ceferino le daba la Champions


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Mar 2022)

Joder... Insisto... Vaya lorzas del Gordaruma ahora que estoy viendo la repe de los goles.... Está de buen año el cabrón....


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Mar 2022)

Lo que se puede destacar de esta eliminatoria es que el PSG ha sido muy superior en 3 partes completas al trampas.

Mbapieses es un fiera.

Courtois es el Rey.

El trampas, con esa agresividad, es peligroso y hay que tener mucha cabeza para igualar esa agresividad en lugares muy concretos estratégicos y aprovecharlo.

El primer gol de Bencemalo haciendo falta a Donaruma...yo qué sé, es el trampas, con eso hay que contar también.


----------



## xilebo (9 Mar 2022)

*Vaya triunfo y del Real Madrid*


----------



## Th89 (9 Mar 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajjajajaj....
> 
> En la tele dicen que el moro de mierda dueño del pesegé la ha liado parda en los vestuarios de los árbitros .....
> 
> Aunque el moro se vista de seda, moro se queda.....



Me voy a tragar el chirincirco entero, aunque mañana tenga que ir con ojeras y medio litro de café en vena a currar


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Al Khalefi la ha liado muy parda.
> 
> Ya os enteraréis.



ha sido VACUNADO


----------



## qbit (9 Mar 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Por cierto, con el 2-1 el Madrid estaba eliminado por el valor doble de los goles? O también lo han cambiado en Champions?



Estaba empatado a 2.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Mar 2022)

Ha sido falta de Bencemá en el primer gol, en eso el moranco tiene toda la razón.

Pero el trampas gana champions así, nada nuebo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## ironpipo (9 Mar 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jjajajajaj....
> 
> Todavía me estoy riendo de primer gol con el fallo de Gordarumma.... Vaya petardo de portero sobrevalorado y sobrealimentado... La diabetes le ronda sin duda...



Jugando contra el Madrid, en su casa y en una eliminatoria a muerte, no la puedes cagar así.
De esa regalo a partido toda la psicológia de la remontada. El París, como equipo sin pedigrí europeo que es se ha cagado encima cuando vio que el león había olido sangre. 
Bueno, el león más bien el gato...


----------



## Ritalapollera (9 Mar 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> la polla os la comeis a diarios los mandriles come pollas retrasados
> 
> me la comeré si fichais a la tortuga porque es el puto amo
> 
> pero por ganar al mierdaSG va a ser que no, pringao come pollas hijo de puta



Jojojojojojo culerdo con el culo ardiendo.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Scardanelli (9 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Al Khalefi la ha liado muy parda.
> 
> Ya os enteraréis.



Al Bernabéu se viene llorado, HIJOSDEPUTA


----------



## VandeBel (9 Mar 2022)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Mar 2022)

Contra el trampas no puedes esperar que el arbitrario se comporte, eso es una fantasía a estas alturas.


----------



## PORRON (9 Mar 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> pesado eres puto retrasado mental
> 
> tengo tanto de culerdo como de mandril
> 
> ...



OINK OINK OINK


----------



## Ritalapollera (9 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El ttampas sin Courtous, que es el único Rey que tienen, se come un mojón, eso está claro.
> 
> Pero es que el PSG no puede poner al Donaruma ese borracho, teniendo al psicoKeylor Navas, que te garantiza la portería protegida.



Ahhh que el trampas esel Madrid??? Jajajajajajajajaja

No podéis ser más ridículas las ratas culerdas 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Roedr (9 Mar 2022)

La verdad es que me alegro mucho por Benzema. El jugador más infravalorado del fútbol mundial.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Mar 2022)

No, en serio. Lo de la falta de Bencemá en el primer gol eso lo podéis admitir o k? Se admite y no pasa na. El trampas va a seguir siendo el trampas.


----------



## sociedadponzi (9 Mar 2022)

Al-Khelaifi la lía en el Bernabéu, baja al vestuario y ataca a un empleado del Real Madrid: "Voy a matarte"


Espectáculo lamentable el protagonizado por Al-Khelaifi al ver cómo su equipo acababa de ser eliminado por el Real Madrid. Tras la aparente tregua de la comida, todo saltó por los




www.marca.com


----------



## pepitoburbujas (9 Mar 2022)

qbit dijo:


> En efecto. Hay que hacer un hilo o un recuento de remontadas madridistas.



Yo recuerdo aquellas contra los alemanes, y contra el Anderlech y el Inter creo...
Eran en la UEFA, si no recuerdo mal.

Para los más jóvenes, esta es la primera. Y yo diría que más grande que las anteriores: porque el rival era mejor, porque había una rivalidad por el tema de Mbappé, y porque nos habían dado un baño mostrando una superioridad clara hasta casi el final de la eliminatoria....
...pero ha sucedido como en las películas: el bueno se levanta cuando nadie daba un duro por él, se rehace, y acaba noqueando al malo.

Es que ha sido increíble, por eso el subidón que tiene la gente ahora. Ha habido finales de copaeuropa ganadas (la última que se iba CR7, por ejemplo), que no han dado tal alegría. Lo que es el fútbol.


----------



## Vanatico (9 Mar 2022)

90 minuti.
Hala Madrid!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Mar 2022)

Que pasara el trampas hoy era cuestión de heztado


----------



## Scardanelli (9 Mar 2022)

Gitanos montándola…


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Mar 2022)

Yo me muero de envidia con Courtois. Me parece un porterazo descomunal.


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Mar 2022)

Balón de oro.


----------



## Charlatan (9 Mar 2022)

hoy he visto el futbol catari en su maxima expresion...los jeques(neymar,mbappe y messi) y luego los esclavos........el resto.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Mar 2022)

Yo le he visto al Real Madrid muchas noches míticas.

Pero una remontada asi, yo creo que muy pocas veces. El PSG era y estaba mejor... pues toma.

Sigo sin pensar que vamos a ganar la Shempions, pero si en cuartos esquivamos a los ingleses... why not.


----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> Al-Khelaifi la lía en el Bernabéu, baja al vestuario y ataca a un empleado del Real Madrid: "Voy a matarte"
> 
> 
> Espectáculo lamentable el protagonizado por Al-Khelaifi al ver cómo su equipo acababa de ser eliminado por el Real Madrid. Tras la aparente tregua de la comida, todo saltó por los
> ...



Porque ya he cenado y no quiero sobrepeso


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Mar 2022)

pesaditos los mandriles pal ignore los 3

ya os lo quitaré cuando os eliminen si me acuerdo que no creo, el comepollera el único, los otros sois unos anodinos come pollas

MANDRILES HIJOS DE PUTA TODOS


----------



## PORRON (9 Mar 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Mi amego @Manero no es sociata, es de la CUP



PUES UNA MIERDA MAYOR ES.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Mar 2022)

Y el Mbapiés ese es un fiera. No le para ni el salvajal


----------



## Edge2 (9 Mar 2022)

Gente en la cibeles...


----------



## Ritalapollera (9 Mar 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> del paleti es tu vieja tb
> 
> mandril come pollas
> 
> mascarillero vaculerdo traga rabos



Jajajajaja menuda enculada os habéis llevado las lloronas culerdas. Tranquilas, que os van a regalar la UEFA y entrar en Champions en liga.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PORRON (9 Mar 2022)

Al-Khelaifi la lía en el Bernabéu, baja al vestuario y ataca a un empleado del Real Madrid: "Voy a matarte"


Espectáculo lamentable el protagonizado por Al-Khelaifi al ver cómo su equipo acababa de ser eliminado por el Real Madrid. Tras la aparente tregua de la comida, todo saltó por los




www.marca.com





EL MORO TIENE ADN FARSA


----------



## Raul83 (9 Mar 2022)

¡¡¡oooooooooeeeeeeeeee, oeeeeeeeeeeo oeeeeeeeeeee oeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Raul83 (9 Mar 2022)

¡¡¡oooooooooeeeeeeeeee, oeeeeeeeeeeo oeeeeeeeeeee oeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## hijodepantera (9 Mar 2022)

Vinicius...colosal... amigos, Vini COLOSAL!!!


----------



## Raul83 (9 Mar 2022)

HIJO DE PUTA
KELAIFI HIJO DE PUTA
HIJO DE PUUUTAAAAAAAAAAA!!!
KELAIFI HIJO DE PUUUUTAAA!!!


----------



## Ritalapollera (9 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Ha sido falta de Bencemá en el primer gol, en eso el moranco tiene toda la razón.
> 
> Pero el trampas gana champions así, nada nuebo.



Que no raspes SUBNORMAL 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (9 Mar 2022)

Poco se habla de esto:

Mbappé: dos goles

Benzemá: tres goles


----------



## PORRON (9 Mar 2022)

DIOS MÍO GRACIAS POR SER ESPAÑOL POR SER DEL REAL MADRID.


----------



## Manero (9 Mar 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Joder amego @Manero intento justificarte, pero es que te están dando pollazos en la cara y no para de chupar con ansia, menuda humillación



Como medio hilo del Madrid me tiene en el ignore o los tengo ignorados me pierdo toda esa humillación que cuentas. Solo he visto ahora al @Pericoburbujista soltar alguna tonterías de las suyas pero como debe estar hundido por el ridículo de su idolatrado Pochettino lo dejo tranquilo.


----------



## Ritalapollera (9 Mar 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> pesaditos los mandriles pal ignore los 3
> 
> ya os lo quitaré cuando os eliminen si me acuerdo que no creo, el comepollera el único, los otros sois unos anodinos come pollas
> 
> MANDRILES HIJOS DE PUTA TODOS



Jojojojojojo JÓDETE SUBNORMAL 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Mar 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Que no raspes SUBNORMAL
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Se dice y no pasa na. Bencemá hace falta a Donaruma en primer gol.

Si eso no lo podéis admitir no es mi problema. El trampas es el trampas, de to la champions. Que no estoy descubriendo nada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Era más que un partido, y la victoria se ha celebrado como tal.
Ahora que la champions se la rifen entre City y Bayern, nosotros ya hemos echo el trabajo.


----------



## MarloStanfield (9 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Se dice y no pasa na. Bencemá hace falta a Donaruma en primer gol.
> 
> Si eso no lo podéis admitir no es mi problema. El trampas es el trampas, de to la champions. Que no estoy descubriendo nada.



esta noche, pomadita rectal.


----------



## hijodepantera (9 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Se dice y no pasa na. Bencemá hace falta a Donaruma en primer gol.
> 
> Si eso no lo podéis admitir no es mi problema. El trampas es el trampas, de to la champions. Que no estoy descubriendo nada.



Pues haber puesto al "EL elegido" osease...Navas.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Mar 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Como medio hilo del Madrid me tiene en el ignore o los tengo ignorados me pierdo toda esa humillación que cuentas. Solo he visto ahora al @Pericoburbujista soltar alguna tonterías de las suyas pero como debe estar hundido por el ridículo de su idolatrado Pochettino lo dejo tranquilo.



Jjajajajajjajajajaj....

Los culerdos sois penosísimos..... Estoy viendo Esport 3 ( La tele del Régimen en Cataluña, el NO-DO deportivo ) y se están metiendo con Pochettino porque no pueden meterse con nadie más.... Jajajajaja.... Pobrecillos.... Qué cutrismo ¡¡¡¡¡ Jajajajaja

PD: Pochettino no debe estar muy descontento, la verdad....


----------



## MarloStanfield (10 Mar 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> pesaditos los mandriles pal ignore los 3
> 
> ya os lo quitaré cuando os eliminen si me acuerdo que no creo, el comepollera el único, los otros sois unos anodinos come pollas
> 
> MANDRILES HIJOS DE PUTA TODOS



vaya pollazo tienes metido en el culo, puto anormal.


----------



## Suprimo (10 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Era más que un partido, y la victoria se ha celebrado como tal.
> Ahora que la champions se la rifen entre City y Bayern, nosotros ya hemos echo el trabajo.



El peseyé es un equipo fallón, pero el Bayerm eso lo mata y lo de hoy acaba en rvina


----------



## Edu.R (10 Mar 2022)

A ver, no hemos ganado nada. Pero es una victoria que tiene un significado brvvvvtal.

Los antis seguirán pudiendo tener su noche de goce cuando caigamos, pero da la sensación de que hemos cumplido como unos señores.


----------



## mad2012 (10 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Se dice y no pasa na. Bencemá hace falta a Donaruma en primer gol.
> 
> Si eso no lo podéis admitir no es mi problema. El trampas es el trampas, de to la champions. Que no estoy descubriendo nada.



Así os duele más, lo mismito que el penalty que os pitaron con el Elche...al hilo se viene llorado y cagado.


----------



## ironpipo (10 Mar 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajjajajaj....
> 
> En la tele dicen que el moro de mierda dueño del pesegé la ha liado parda en los vestuarios de los árbitros .....
> 
> Aunque el moro se vista de seda, moro se queda.....



Hay cosas que el dinero no puede comprar 
Ser un grande del fútbol mundial si no el más, es algo que se gana con noches como hoy. Ganar partidos así es lo que crea fanáticos, lo que hace que se vendan camisetas, que se vendan entradas, y no sólo fichar estrellitas de renombre creyendo que ellas solas te van a dar el estatus que deseas tener. 

Lo de los nuevos ricos en el fútbol es como el betazo que cree que yendo al gym, metiéndose ciclos y presumiendo de pasta, va a ser el que más folla del barrio y se va a Llevar a la más guapa, cuando está en cuanto ve al alfota de toda la vida moja bragas por el, aunque sea un muerto de hambre.


----------



## HDR (10 Mar 2022)

Qué tremendo privilegio es ser del Real Madrid, y de nacimiento, sin haberlo elegido.

Hala Madrid.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Mar 2022)

No, en serio. Lo de Bencemá os parece que no es una falta de libro?

Joder, es que no sé si estáis ciegos o tenéis algo más grave. 

Se dice y no pasa na. Es falta. El gol debió ser anulado. Punto. Es júrgol.

Que vale, que el trampas no sería el trampas sin estas cosas. No pasa na.


----------



## PORRON (10 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Se dice y no pasa na. Bencemá hace falta a Donaruma en primer gol.
> 
> Si eso no lo podéis admitir no es mi problema. El trampas es el trampas, de to la champions. Que no estoy descubriendo nada.



SUBNORMAL SUBNORMAL ERES INDEPE Y BASURA. VETE A CAGAR BASURO


----------



## Hannibal (10 Mar 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Joder... Insisto... Vaya lorzas del Gordaruma ahora que estoy viendo la repe de los goles.... Está de buen año el cabrón....



Si juega Keylor no remontamos.


----------



## HDR (10 Mar 2022)

CHIRINSIRCO IN DA HOUSE


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Mar 2022)

Yo soy del Atleti, que sabemos lo que es el trampas. Qué me vais a contar?
Joder con el trampas. Menuda banda de tarados


----------



## sociedadponzi (10 Mar 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Balón de oro.



manudo gafe


----------



## xilebo (10 Mar 2022)

*La decepción del PSG*


----------



## qbit (10 Mar 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Yo recuerdo aquellas contra los alemanes, y contra el Anderlech y el Inter creo...
> Eran en la UEFA, si no recuerdo mal.
> 
> Para los más jóvenes, esta es la primera. Y yo diría que más grande que las anteriores: porque el rival era mejor, porque había una rivalidad por el tema de Mbappé, y porque nos habían dado un baño mostrando una superioridad clara hasta casi el final de la eliminatoria....
> ...



No hay que menospreciar las remontadas del pasado. No fueron peores. Lo que pasa es que están medio olvidadas mientras que esta acaba de suceder.

Lo que es cierto es que no creo que haya un club con tantas remontadas, pero es que no hay nadie que haya ganado tanto como el Madrid, así que es lógico.


----------



## qbit (10 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *La decepción del PSG*



Eso es menospreciar el mérito del Real Madrid.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Mar 2022)

Ejem...


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Mar 2022)

Que el ttampas gana champions con trampas lo sabe toda Uropa.

No pasa na. Bencemalo hace falta y el trampas empata un partido que tenía muy cuesta arriba.

Lo hemos visto muchas veces, en finales también. Es el trampas. Sois el trampas. Aceptaos.


----------



## Woden (10 Mar 2022)

Agradezco a los dioses haber nacido hombre y no mujer, facha y no rojo, del madric y no del farça.


----------



## Manero (10 Mar 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jjajajajajjajajajaj....
> 
> Los culerdos sois penosísimos..... Estoy viendo Esport 3 ( La tele del Régimen en Cataluña, el NO-DO deportivo ) y se están metiendo con Pochettino porque no pueden meterse con nadie más.... Jajajajaja.... Pobrecillos.... Qué cutrismo ¡¡¡¡¡ Jajajajaja
> 
> PD: Pochettino no debe estar muy descontento, la verdad....



También lo estoy viendo y Poquí también le ha metido caña a Messi diciendo que si volviera ahora al Barça sería contrapoducente para el equipo.

Y hablando de Pochettino tela su rueda de prensa llorando por una supuesta falta a Donnaruma en el gol en vez de hacer autocrítica. Pero ver a un perico autocrítico es como encontrar un trebol de 4 hojas, un milagro, lo de ser llorones es más la norma entre el periquitismo.


----------



## Covid Bryant (10 Mar 2022)

MarloStanfield dijo:


> vaya pollazo tienes metido en el culo, puto anormal.



no soy tu padre, pregunta a otro chaperazo


----------



## Neiklot (10 Mar 2022)

Como me alegro de que estos nuevos ricos que juegan a comprarse clubs de futbol se den cuenta de que la COPA DE EUROPA no se puede comprar.


----------



## Ritalapollera (10 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Se dice y no pasa na. Bencemá hace falta a Donaruma en primer gol.
> 
> Si eso no lo podéis admitir no es mi problema. El trampas es el trampas, de to la champions. Que no estoy descubriendo nada.



Que sí que muy bien, que he visto como SUBNORMALES como tú justificabais el robo al Chelsea, al Milán, al PSG, al Madrid, etc ...vuestra palabra no vale nada, SUBNORMAL

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Insert Coin (10 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Yo soy del Atleti, que sabemos lo que es el trampas. Qué me vais a contar?
> Joder con el trampas. Menuda banda de tarados



Si no se quejan ni en L'equipe ( "al borde de la falta") ni en la gazzetta dello sport, es que es cosa de la bilis anti. Ponte el audio de RAC1, que hoy dará gusto


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Mar 2022)

Igual que al farsa le amañan los partidos de la lija. Al trampas en lija y en uropa.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Mar 2022)

qbit dijo:


> No hay que menospreciar las remontadas del pasado. No fueron peores. Lo que pasa es que están medio olvidadas mientras que esta acaba de suceder.
> 
> Lo que es cierto es que no creo que haya un club con tantas remontadas, pero es que no hay nadie que haya ganado tanto como el Madrid, así que es lógico.



Pero es que casi siempre el Real Madrid sabías que lo iba a hacer. Que era muy difícil, pero que se podía.

Hoy al descanso reconoced que no hubieráis pensado que iba a pasar esto EN LA VIDA.

NO engañemos a nadie.


----------



## qbit (10 Mar 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> Al-Khelaifi la lía en el Bernabéu, baja al vestuario y ataca a un empleado del Real Madrid: "Voy a matarte"
> 
> 
> Espectáculo lamentable el protagonizado por Al-Khelaifi al ver cómo su equipo acababa de ser eliminado por el Real Madrid. Tras la aparente tregua de la comida, todo saltó por los
> ...



Qué tipejo más indeseable.


----------



## qbit (10 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pero es que casi siempre el Real Madrid sabías que lo iba a hacer. Que era muy difícil, pero que se podía.
> 
> Hoy al descanso reconoced que no hubieráis pensado que iba a pasar esto EN LA VIDA.
> 
> NO engañemos a nadie.



No, yo ni de coña me esperaba una remountada.


----------



## qbit (10 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Igual que al farsa le amañan los partidos de la lija. Al trampas en lija y en uropa.



Tío, deja de hacer el ridiculé.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Mar 2022)

Igual que al Atleti le tienen frito tanto en lija como en Uropa los arbitrarios, no sabemos por qué, al trampas le amañan sus partidos. Esto es así, es un hecho.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Mar 2022)

Ahora me alegro de haber repetido el sorteo.


----------



## ironpipo (10 Mar 2022)

Yo vi el partido en un streaming de ESPN narrado por argentinos, y se quitaban el sombrero por Bencema frente al partido de Messi. 
Hasta en su país ya lo tienen como un jugador retirado.


----------



## sociedadponzi (10 Mar 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Qué tipejo más indeseable.



para el anyo que viene que fiche a haland, a zidanne y lewandowski


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Mar 2022)

Menuda cagada la de Ramos,gente como Modric y Benzema (si,aunque no me emocione) se van a retirar como leyendas del club y el por un poco más de pasta lo va a hacer como un mercenario,mucho lavado de imagen le van a tener que hacer...


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Mar 2022)

Qué queréis que os diga?

Es falta


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Mar 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Yo vi el partido en un streaming de ESPN narrado por argentinos, y se quitaban el sombrero por Bencema frente al partido de Messi.
> Hasta en su país ya lo tienen como un jugador retirado.



Es que es la mitad del jugador que fue,pero en su mejor momento era mejor que el actual Mbappe...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Mar 2022)

Decidme el canal, que no lo he visto nunca.

Juro que es verdad.


----------



## Hannibal (10 Mar 2022)

Quédate con quién te abrace como Angelote al amego.


----------



## Hannibal (10 Mar 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Decidme el canal, que no lo he visto nunca.
> 
> Juro que es verdad.



Creo que es mega, pero lo puedes ver a través de Atresplayer


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (10 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Joder Mbappe,es un búfalo...



si, pero en la liga española se va a encontrar una pradera extensa y libre de obstaculos para correr?? no olvidemos que hoy ha jugado contra un equipo que ha tenido que adelantar lineas. contra un cadiz, contra un levante, contra un villarreal o un osasuna tengo mis dudas.


por otro lado, el psg ahora que?? cuanta pasta lleva metida en jugadores para.... esto?? es que creo que lo mas que logro un año fue llegar a la final y palmar, el resto, siempre en el camino... lo siento por pochettino, pero por lo demas, que se jodan los clubes estado, ya el que sean franceses es casi irrelevante. eso si, los que hablaban de equipo muy superior al madrid, blablabla empezaran a criticar al psg, hablo de los segurolas y gentuza asi....


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (10 Mar 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Decidme el canal, que no lo he visto nunca.
> 
> Juro que es verdad.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Mar 2022)

Es falta. 

Si bencemalo fuera defensa y donaruma el delantero, no sería eso un penalti de libro?

Es falta.


----------



## DRIDMA (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## bot de ultraderecha (10 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Yo soy Florentino y echo a Ancelotti y lo digo y serio:
> 
> Con Camavinga y con con Valverde hemos dominado el centro del campo y los del PSG parecian ninyos, si a eso le anyadimos Rodrygo, es alucinante, pero segun muchos no hay equipo.
> 
> ...



y no crees que lo tiene ya enfilado? o gana la orejona o aunque gane la liga esta en la calle...si es que al yayo flo le queda sentido comun.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Mar 2022)

El trampas pasa con trampas a cuartos.

Si no podéis admitir que es falta, pues os llamarán El Trampas


----------



## ccc (10 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pero es que casi siempre el Real Madrid sabías que lo iba a hacer. Que era muy difícil, pero que se podía.
> 
> Hoy al descanso reconoced que no hubieráis pensado que iba a pasar esto EN LA VIDA.
> 
> NO engañemos a nadie.



En la media parte, el plan era que no nos metieran 5, que es lo que hubiera pasado si hubiera seguido jugando Kroos y Asensio; y aunque hoy es normal echar palos a Asensio, tampoco voy a echar mierda por ahi; pero lo de Camavinga y lo Valverde clama al cielo: Y en el partido de ida, recuerdo que no jugo de ninguno de los 2, pero si los de siempre, perdiendo todos los balones, a cada cual mas vergonzoso.

Hoy ha sido un milagro, pero Anceloti ha quedado retratado.


----------



## ccc (10 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> y no crees que lo tiene ya enfilado? o gana la orejona o aunque gane la liga esta en la calle...si es que al yayo flo le queda sentido comun.



Yo creo que si Ancelotti gana la liga, sigue; Anceloti lo sabe y no dejara que el vestuario se le vaya de las manos.


----------



## PORRON (10 Mar 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Está basura de radio la pagamos todos


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (10 Mar 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



increípla 4:02


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (10 Mar 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Ausencio no debería jugar nunca mas



si el propio ausencio te leyera te daria un zanks, no te quepa duda...


----------



## PORRON (10 Mar 2022)

SOCIALISTAS ME ROBAIS A BASE DE IMPUESTOS INSULTAIS A ESPAÑA DÍA SI Y DÍA TAMBIÉN PERO ESTO NO NOS LO PODÉIS QUITAR A LOS MADRIDISTAS Y A LA GENTE DE BIEN.


----------



## El Juani (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## bot de ultraderecha (10 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El PSG perdona demasiafo en la primera parte, gracias a Courtois.
> 
> El trampas, con mucha agresividad en la segunda parte, ha aprovechado los errores en defensa del PSG.
> 
> ...



regalos.... jugar en el bernabeu no es como jugar la uefa o jugar en el cerro del espino, ya son muchos los porteros que cantan ante el madrid en europa, igual es que aparte de tener condiciones hay que tener templanza, y eso a veces falla cuando el nivel de exigencia es muy alto


Tubiegah dijo:


> Buaaaa los rivales del madric son una mierda buaaaa
> A MAMARLA, CULERDOS



naturalmente, todo el mundo sabe que la competicion importante es la uefa lij esa... que ya no es ni copa de la uefa (la de los 80 tenia mucho merito ganarla)


----------



## PORRON (10 Mar 2022)

El lobo es un subnormal.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (10 Mar 2022)

de sobredosis o ataque de madriditis aguda


----------



## El Juani (10 Mar 2022)

Lobo Carrasco soltando mierdas...

Estuvo en Málaga y mejor me callo.


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Yo soy Florentino y echo a Ancelotti y lo digo y serio:
> 
> Con Camavinga y con con Valverde hemos dominado el centro del campo y los del PSG parecian ninyos, si a eso le anyadimos Rodrygo, es alucinante, pero segun muchos no hay equipo.
> 
> ...



Hemos ganado cuando nos hemos quitado el VIEJAZO de encima.

Si jugáramos con 11 siempre ganábamos la Champions…


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (10 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El PSG perdona demasiafo en la primera parte, gracias a Courtois.
> 
> El trampas, con mucha agresividad en la segunda parte, ha aprovechado los errores en defensa del PSG.
> 
> ...



regalos.... jugar en el bernabeu no es como jugar la uefa o jugar en el cerro del espino, ya son muchos los porteros que cantan ante el madrid en europa, igual es que aparte de tener condiciones hay que tener templanza, y eso a veces falla cuando el nivel de exigencia es muy alto


《Judas》 dijo:


> El ttampas sin Courtous, que es el único Rey que tienen, se come un mojón, eso está claro.
> 
> Pero es que el PSG no puede poner al Donaruma ese borracho, teniendo al psicoKeylor Navas, que te garantiza la portería protegida.



gooool de ramos


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Mar 2022)

Jajaja

La robontada

Al trampas se le quiere igual.

Cómo no os vamos a querer, si sois el trampas!


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Mar 2022)

Me descojono.

La robontada


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## bot de ultraderecha (10 Mar 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajjajajaj....
> 
> En la tele dicen que el moro de mierda dueño del pesegé la ha liado parda en los vestuarios de los árbitros .....
> 
> Aunque el moro se vista de seda, moro se queda.....



el que paga tiene derecho a quejarse: quien pierde la dignidad ahi es la uefa permitiendo lo que permite. para mi la unica que pierde credito con este tipo de cosas es la organizacion


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Mar 2022)

Robontada épica


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (10 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Gente en la cibeles...



honestamente creo que este es el tope del madrid en uropa a dia de hoy. yo firmaba antes pasar esta ronda, caer en cuartos y ganar la liga. y ahora tambien.... te imaginas un madrid que gana supercopa y pierde la liga y la champions y el barcelona ganando liga y uefa con todo lo que ha llovido??


----------



## El Juani (10 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Robontada épica


----------



## Edu.R (10 Mar 2022)

El Chiringuito de momento no está a la altura. Poca sangre.

Faltan Duro y Roncero.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Mar 2022)

Al Atleti le harán trampas fijo. Contamos con ello


----------



## Edu.R (10 Mar 2022)

Le han dicho VOY A MATARTE.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Mar 2022)

La champions no sería lo mismo sin trampas


----------



## El Juani (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Juani (10 Mar 2022)

Son sus costumbres.


----------



## HDR (10 Mar 2022)

JAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA QUE FLORENTINO LE HA DADO AL MORO UNA CAMISETA DEL MADRID CON LA FECHA DE HOY

JAJAJAJJAJAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJA


----------



## El Juani (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (10 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Robontada épica



¿Pero dónde cojones estás viendo una falta ahí? Si hasta tiene los dos pies en el svelo


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Le han dicho VOY A MATARTE.



Estos son los que trocearon al periodista aquel en un consulado en Estambul, o esos son otros?


----------



## El Juani (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Juani (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (10 Mar 2022)

Estoy viendo el chiringuito de la coca ese


----------



## El Juani (10 Mar 2022)

Entiendo a los antimadridistas tanto dolor, rencor o lo que sea. Tiene que ser insoportable y doloroso soportar tanto y tanto y repetidas veces durante la historia del fútbol, sobre todo en noches europeas, pero es lo que hay.

Pero puede que el Madrid no gane esta Champions, pero que la competirá segurísimo. Y morirá en el intento.


----------



## qbit (10 Mar 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>





Ese mamarracho colecciona cromos mientras el Madrid colecciona títulos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Pero dónde cojones estás viendo una falta ahí? Si hasta tiene los dos pies en el svelo



Nada, nada, no veo na de na. En todo caso penalti de Donaruma


----------



## Suprimo (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Juani (10 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Nada, nada, no veo na de na. En todo caso penalti de Donaruma



No hay nada. Te falta oler césped y ver fútbol.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Mar 2022)

Robontada mítica


----------



## Neiklot (10 Mar 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Si no se quejan ni en L'equipe ( "al borde de la falta") ni en la gazzetta dello sport, es que es cosa de la bilis anti. Ponte el audio de RAC1, que hoy dará gusto




La sentrada la rematada y el gal (y alguien da ostias en la mesa)


----------



## El Juani (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (10 Mar 2022)

Voy a seguir gostando muchas semanas.


----------



## Suprimo (10 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Nada, nada, no veo na de na. En todo caso penalti de Donaruma



No se ha quejado ni el propio portero


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> No se ha quejado ni el propio portero



El Donaruma estaba borracho hoy, todo hay que decirlo. El Pochetino tenía que haber puesto a psychokeyor


----------



## Neiklot (10 Mar 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>




Joder que me parto


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Mar 2022)

Psychokeylor Navas no hace esa cagada del donaruma. 

Pero es falta. Es una falta clarísima.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (10 Mar 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Estoy escuchando el partido por Movistar y el pelopincho de los cojones me está poniendo histérico a morir.
> Si llego a tener un bic a mano se lo clavo en la yugular, macho...



Son una panda de soplapollas, yo lo puse con audio real madrid tv. Luego en el postpartido los de movistar increible, solo hablaban del psg, de fallos, como si el madrid no hubiese jugado. Como si no hubiesen hecho un partido al alcance de nadie más. Puro rock and roll. El maldini ese falso con cara de enfermo que tienen ahi no sabía ni q decir. A punto de echarse a llorar. Como si el madrid fuese el culpable de su enfermedad. Y el pignois ese, que cosa más resentida de tio el maricón. Como si el madrid no lo hubiese mantenido hasta los 26 en el C jugando nada. Que risa tio.

Qué partido y qué equipo. 
Del 60 al final a saco.
Con el 3 1 seguían a la carga.
Sin perder tiempo.
Eso no lo hace nadie ya.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Mar 2022)

Robontada épica


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Mar 2022)

Me descojono con el trampas. Se creen que nadie se da cuenta


----------



## Luftwuaje (10 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Me descojono con el trampas. Se creen que nadie se da cuenta



Yo te creo hermana.


----------



## PORRON (10 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Me descojono con el trampas. Se creen que nadie se da cuenta



Fuistes, eres y serás una mierda.


----------



## Suprimo (10 Mar 2022)

¿Pero el Roncerdo ese es una eminencia o algo?


----------



## El Juani (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Mar 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Fuistes, eres y serás una mierda.



No proyectes.


----------



## El Juani (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (10 Mar 2022)

Y el que venga detrás, que arree.

Ahora tocan Mallorca y Barcelona. No olvidarse que sin Liga no hay paraiso.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Mar 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Lo mejor de estos partidos es que forman madridistas de por vida. Alaba ya es más del Madrid que si hubiera nacido en la esquina de Padre Damián y Paseo de la Habana.


----------



## El Juani (10 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lo mejor de estos partidos es que forman madridistas de por vida. Alaba ya es más del Madrid que si hubiera nacido en la esquina de Padre Damián y Paseo de la Habana.



El partido de hoy ha sido un ejemplo más de muchos otros. La diferencia ha sido a quién se le ha ganado, a quién has derrotado para pasar de ronda, a todo lo que representa ese club, tema de Superliga, masas salariales, UEFA, Ceferín, sorteos y demás mierda.


----------



## El Juani (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## John Rambo (10 Mar 2022)

Alaba es más madridista que Di Stefano


----------



## filets (10 Mar 2022)

Al Khelafi es hombre muerto
Le traen a Messi, Donnaruma, SR4.... renuncian a 200M por Mbappe
Y acaba eliminado en octavos como si fueran el Benfica y encima en el año del mundial de Qatar

Le van a llamar a consultas a Doha y nunca mas sabremos de él


----------



## MarloStanfield (10 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> La champions no sería lo mismo sin trampas



Jooojojojojo cuántos mensajes llevas iguales en toda la noche?? Ya tienes q estar esocido para semejante retahíla...y lo peor de todo es q no debes tener ni con quien compartir tu amargura q solo pones mensajes aquí....mira a ver si t pilla cerca d casa algun puente alto.


----------



## VYP de Álava (10 Mar 2022)

filets dijo:


> Al Khelafi es hombre muerto
> Le traen a Messi, Donnaruma, SR4.... renuncian a 200M por Mbappe
> Y acaba eliminado en octavos como si fueran el Benfica y encima en el año del mundial de Qatar
> 
> Le van a llamar a consultas a Doha y nunca mas sabremos de él



Encima eliminado por el equipo que les quita a su jugador franquicia para el futuro. Ya puede ir pidiendo asilo en Rusia.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Mar 2022)

filets dijo:


> Al Khelafi es hombre muerto
> Le traen a Messi, Donnaruma, SR4.... renuncian a 200M por Mbappe



Yo no lo entiendo... El forero medio de Burbuja ve con sus propios ojos que Ramos está acabadísimo por las lesiones, y que Messi, aparte de jugar andando, llevaba 6 años (ahora 7) pegándose unos hostiones de haberse matao en Champions.

Y Leonardo y sus 10 mataos de la secretaría técnica, que cada uno debe cobrar más que cualquiera de nosotros, por no hablar de los médicos que le hicieron el reconocimiento a Ramos, van y fichan a ambos.

Leonardo ganó un Mundial, jugó en equipazos, y es 100% seguro que sabe de fútbol mucho más que yo, así en general. Pero es que estas dos cagadas se veían venir a kilómetros, y no te digo que lo vieran venir las secretarías técnicas de los clubes rivales, que también, es que lo veía venir cualquier aficionado medianamente bien informado.

Daba mucha, pero mucha vergüenza ajena ver a los 3 mataos (Paredes, Danilo y después Gueye) que ha tenido que echarse a hombros el pobre Verratti en el centro del campo, con Messi jugando una pachanga dominguera, Ramos en la grada, y Di María royéndose las entrañas en el banquillo.


----------



## Drogoprofe (10 Mar 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Yo veo a Carmen de Mairena


----------



## 11kjuan (10 Mar 2022)

Se dice que el moro dueño del PSG y sus lamebotas la liaron en los vestuarios y además contra personal laboral del Real Madrid CF.

Si eso es cierto, Don Florentino Pérez ha de tomar cartas en el asunto. Los esclavos de uno son sagrados.

Por cierto por Mbape no pagaría ni 30M. Si se quiere venir pues hala que coja su petate y listo.


----------



## 4motion (10 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Se dice que el moro dueño del PSG y sus lamebotas la liaron en los vestuarios y además contra personal laboral del Real Madrid CF.
> 
> Si eso es cierto, Don Florentino Pérez ha de tomar cartas en el asunto. Los esclavos de uno son sagrados.
> 
> Por cierto por Mbape no pagaría ni 30M. Si se quiere venir pues hala que coja su petate y listo.



Jajajaja si parece que el siervo del jeque la lio.

Que SE JODAN. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (10 Mar 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


>



Que grande modric. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## manutartufo (10 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> No, en serio. Lo de Bencemá os parece que no es una falta de libro?
> 
> Joder, es que no sé si estáis ciegos o tenéis algo más grave.
> 
> ...



Qué no pesao, se confía, se perfila mal y Benzema le come la tostada... Pero si el portero ni se queja después de quitársela le toca pero es fútbol macho. No hay falta.


----------



## manutartufo (10 Mar 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Son una panda de soplapollas, yo lo puse con audio real madrid tv. Luego en el postpartido los de movistar increible, solo hablaban del psg, de fallos, como si el madrid no hubiese jugado. Como si no hubiesen hecho un partido al alcance de nadie más. Puro rock and roll. El maldini ese falso con cara de enfermo que tienen ahi no sabía ni q decir. A punto de echarse a llorar. Como si el madrid fuese el culpable de su enfermedad. Y el pignois ese, que cosa más resentida de tio el maricón. Como si el madrid no lo hubiese mantenido hasta los 26 en el C jugando nada. Que risa tio.
> 
> Qué partido y qué equipo.
> Del 60 al final a saco.
> ...



Cierto queríamos el cuarto,me llamó la atención que no perdíamos el tiempo, cualquier equipo cada toque a un jugador suyo hubiera significado mil volteretas y llantos y se me ocurre uno que eso lo hace muy bien.


----------



## Glokta (10 Mar 2022)

HISTORIA


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Mar 2022)

he vivido muchas noches mágicas pero como la de ayer ninguna. Los 30 últimos minutos del partido pasarán a la historia

el madrí pasó por encima del que jugador a jugador seguramente sea el mejor equipo del mundo. Los pisoteó.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Mar 2022)

filets dijo:


> Al Khelafi es hombre muerto
> Le traen a Messi, Donnaruma, SR4.... renuncian a 200M por Mbappe
> Y acaba eliminado en octavos como si fueran el Benfica y encima en el año del mundial de Qatar
> 
> Le van a llamar a consultas a Doha y nunca mas sabremos de él



nah se gastara otros 400 millones el año que viene ,inflando el mercado como cada temporada


----------



## Phoenician (10 Mar 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> he vivido muchas noches mágicas pero como la de ayer ninguna. Los 30 últimos minutos del partido pasarán a la historia
> 
> el madrí pasó por encima del que jugador a jugador seguramente sea el mejor equipo del mundo. Los pisoteó.



Lo de anoche en el Bernabéu fue MÁGICO. Ahora toca GANAR al Mallorca y volver a REVENTAR al Farsa en el Bernabéu. 

Y para cuartos quiero al City con vuelta en el Bernabéu para repetir lo de AYER.


----------



## The Replicant (10 Mar 2022)

90 minutes au Bernabeu ce sont trez long

aurrevoir


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Mar 2022)

Por si alguien tiene curiosidad de saber cómo fue la primera experiencia del Taliván con el Chiringuito, les cuento que aguanté tres minutos.

Es un poco como la Isla de las Tentaciones o Gran Hermano, ¿no? Pones ante la cámara a unos retrasados mentales (casi el único retrasado mental que me sonaba era el Lobo Carrasco) y cuando sufren una experiencia particularmente humillante (ha ganado el Madrid) los enfocas de cerca para verlos cómo sufren.

Daba pena ver allí a D'Alessandro, que siempre me ha parecido un tipo competente. Entiendo que de entrenar ya no puede vivir.


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Mar 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> Qué no pesao, se confía, se perfila mal y Benzema le come la tostada... Pero si el portero ni se queja después de quitársela le toca pero es fútbol macho. No hay falta.



el portero se empana y de repente se encuentra con Benzema encima que claramente va buscando el balon,en ese momento se quita el balon de encima de cualquier manera y para justificarse se tira al suelo,no hay mas,y encima ni estaba en el area pequeña…ni de broma un contacto levisimo como ese tira a un tio tan grande como Donarumma si este no quiere.

aqui lo que pasa es que estamos acostumbrados a que se pite falta en cuanto un jugador va al suelo,sin importar lo que haya pasado.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> el portero se empana y de repente se encuentra con Benzema encima que claramente va buscando el balon,en ese momento se quita el balon de encima de cualquier manera y para justificarse se tira al suelo,no hay mas,y encima ni estaba en el area pequeña…ni de broma un contacto levisimo como ese tira a un tio tan grande como Donarumma si este no quiere.
> 
> aqui lo que pasa es que estamos acostumbrados a que se pite falta en cuanto un jugador va al suelo,sin importar lo que haya pasado.



Hay que darle medio gol a Vini, no sólo por el pase sino por la recuperación.

El tema es que ese "despeje" de Donnaruma es el producto del miedo. Le habría sido muy fácil mandar el balón a tomar viento, de banda o de córner, pero ya con el 1-0 y unas gradas vacías estaba acojonado. Pena me dan los rivales cuando tengan que jugar en el nuevo Bernabeu con las gradas llenas.

La gente diciendo que menos mal que no ha jugado Ramos, que podría haber alterado la dinámica. Puede ser cierto. Pero menos mal que no ha jugado Keylor.


----------



## Tubiegah (10 Mar 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> HISTORIA



..que tú hiciste
Historia por hacer...


----------



## xilebo (10 Mar 2022)

Calentitas  












Y en frances


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Jajaja
> 
> La robontada
> 
> ...




Di que si compañero!!!!!

Estos minundis jamás tendrán la clase catalana!!!!!
Solo ganan gracias a los árbitros!!!!!

Viva Barcelona 92!!!!
Viva cacaolat!!!!!


----------



## xilebo (10 Mar 2022)

El morito se fue calentito anoche  


*Al Khelaïfi, a un empleado del Madrid: "¡Te voy a matar...!"*

Al acabar el partido, el presidente del *PSG* perdió los papeles, bajó al vestuario del árbitro gritando y dando golpes, pero se equivocó e irrumpió en el de *Megía Dávila*.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Mar 2022)

Lo mejor ha sido ver al PSG mostrar su verdadera cara.

Ha sido una victoria muy "de autor", que nosotros hemos disfrutado muchísimo, casi como nunca, pero no creo que sea "mainstream" en Europa.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (10 Mar 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOL PUTOS MAMADOUS DE MIERDAAAAAAAAAAAAA



Reportado por racismo.


----------



## xilebo (10 Mar 2022)

*Ramos, ojiplático con el 3-1*

El central del PSG regresaba por primera vez al Santiago Bernabéu con los colores de otro club que no era el Real Madrid. Pasó de la euforia al drama al ver el hat-trick de Benzema.








Lo raro de todo esto que se sorprenda Ramos de lo que es capaz de remontar el madrid, si el lo ha vivido no hace mucho


----------



## El Juani (10 Mar 2022)

Entrañable el cejas mascachicles.


----------



## Th89 (10 Mar 2022)

Cambiar el Real Madrid, donde con todas sus gilipolleces era, es y será una leyenda, y manchar su legado por un puñado de millones más siendo multimillonario, y encima en una mierda de club sin historia ni tradición como el PSG, reflotado del pozo por árabes para blanquear su mierda de dictadura comprando a todo y todos con dinero...

Ramos, eres gilipollas. Anoche descubriste lo que se siente cuando estás en el lado equivocado.


----------



## El Juani (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## bot de ultraderecha (10 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Ramos, ojiplático con el 3-1*
> 
> El central del PSG regresaba por primera vez al Santiago Bernabéu con los colores de otro club que no era el Real Madrid. Pasó de la euforia al drama al ver el hat-trick de Benzema.
> 
> ...



Bueno, yo es que creo que este tio de verdad se llego a creer si no mas importante que el club, al menos igual y se llego a creer que sin el el Madrid perdia la heroica y la grandeza....

Fue grande gracias al club, colaboro en el pero el club ya lo era antes de el. Quiza eso dejo de tenerlo claro.


----------



## Sabor_a_Presunto (10 Mar 2022)

No soy del Madrid, pero que bonito es el fútbol y que buena noche la de ayer. En esos momentos sólo se puede aplaudir.

Gracias por echar a los gabachos.
¡Enhorabuena blancos y a por todas!


----------



## Edu.R (10 Mar 2022)

Me da rabia ver que estáis insultando a gente y no sé a quienes.

Creo que me pierdo la mitad de la película con los ignorados. Hoy haría una excepción, lo reconozco.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Calentitas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estuve leyendo L'Equipe esta mañana y he descubierto que hay una nueva palabra española en el acervo internacional del fútbol: 

"Remontada".


----------



## El Juani (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Mar 2022)

Fuente redcafe:

The basic second half stats. 

Goals 
PSG 0
Real Madrid 3

Shots on goal 
PSG 2
Real Madrid 13

Shots on target 
PSG 0
Real Madrid 4


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (10 Mar 2022)

Ayer al acabar el curro me fui al pueblo a ver el partido con mi hermano y mi mejor amigo.
Con unos whiskis, unas pizzas, unos porrillos. Hasta mi cuñada que se la sopla el fútbol que flipas estaba metida en el partido al final.
Que puta remontada. Además con el plus de verlo con tu gente.
Mi padre llegó a las 23 de la fábrica. Llegó muy feliz, pero no había podido verlo.
Así que lo eché para atrás (Movistar del suegro) y nos vimos la segunda parte otra vez.
Luego me quedé viendo el chiringuito que nunca veo solo para echarme las risas. He dormido 4 horas y estoy que me sobo en el curro.
Pero me suda la polla.
Noche inolvidable con el Real Madrid y la Familia.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Mar 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Lo de anoche en el Bernabéu fue MÁGICO. Ahora toca GANAR al Mallorca y volver a REVENTAR al Farsa en el Bernabéu.
> 
> Y para cuartos quiero al City con vuelta en el Bernabéu para repetir lo de AYER.




Yo al que no quiero es al bayern


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Mar 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Luego me quedé viendo el chiringuito que nunca veo solo para echarme las risas. He dormido 4 horas y estoy que me sobo en el curro.



En los últimos dos años me he hecho viejo un poco de repente, sobre todo en invierno. Me estaba acostando a las 10:00 y tal.

Anoche a la una de la madrugada me fui a la cocina con el portátil, me hice dos montaditos de queso y con unas birras me puse a hacer el @Obiwanchernobil en sitios franceses y del medio oriente elogiando los valores del PSG y eso.

Una noche mágica.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Mar 2022)

Es que lo de ayer no tiene explicación a no ser por el famoso ADN.

Es incomprensible que un equipo que estaba siendo inmensamente superior en la eliminatoria se viera superado de esa manera en los últimos 30 minutos.

A base de cojones y de corazón el madri cambió lo que estaba siendo la eliminatoria de manera radical.

el PSG no sabía ni por donde le estaban cayendo las hostias. Fue brutal.

Para mi la mejor noche que he vivido como madrisdista. Tb es cierto que ayuda que el equipo rival fuera el psg. Le tenía muchas ganas


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Mar 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Para mi la mejor noche que he vivido como madrisdista. Tb es cierto que ayuda que el equipo rival fuera el psg. Le tenía muchas ganas



No tenemos equipo para ganar la CL pero esta victoria es de una enorme importancia porque se enfrentaban de manera directa las dos opciones entre las que va a tener que elegir el futuro del fútbol. 

Y han ganado los buenos. Me alegro del extraño sorteo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Mar 2022)

Alaba levanta la silla como si levantara una orejona:


----------



## cebollo (10 Mar 2022)

Una de las claves de la eliminatoria es que Messi falla un penalty en París. 

En cuartos lo veo difícil contra Chelsea, City, Bayern o Liverpool. Pero hay otros tres posibles rivales e históricamente casi nunca caemos en cuartos ni perdemos finales. O caemos en octavos o en semifinales o campeones.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Mar 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> En los últimos dos años me he hecho viejo un poco de repente, sobre todo en invierno. Me estaba acostando a las 10:00 y tal.
> 
> Anoche a la una de la madrugada me fui a la cocina con el portátil, me hice dos montaditos de queso y con unas birras me puse a hacer el @Obiwanchernobil en sitios franceses y del medio oriente elogiando los valores del PSG y eso.
> 
> Una noche mágica.




Días así merecen ser recordados


----------



## Linsecte2000 (10 Mar 2022)

El pesejeje demostrando que es un don nadie en Champions. Ni con una tripleta así. Dudo que la ganen nunca. FRACASADOS.


----------



## xilebo (10 Mar 2022)

*Ahora sí que llegó el momento*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Mar 2022)

Lo que está claro es que un Madrid mierdosette el año pasado se plantó en semifinales y tuvo opciones contra el Chelsea, que fue el campeón de esa edición.

El PSG se pudo llevar anoche una manita muy tranquilamente, porque ocasiones prácticas de gol el Madrid tuvo más que el PSG, al que le recuerdo 3 claras, dos de mbappe y una de Messi por el doble del Madrid en los últimos 30 minutos.


Que el Mohamed va a intentar pagar por todos los medios la clausura liberatoria del contrato de mbppe con el real Madrid está más que claro.

Ya solo les queda eso a los Mohamed, su mundial es una mierda investigada, y los equipos que compran como en el caso del psg los llenan de dinosaurios viejos en época de retirada (Messi, ramos, Beckham)o estrellas discolas que no se adaptan a los grandes equipos y salen rebotados de todos los sitios (ibraimovic, di María ), gente que aún pudriéndose de pasta le da más importancia a tener aún más dinero que a sus carreras profesionales o directamente gente que no es ni profesional en su trabajo (Neymar cumple los dos parámetros).

Y para una estrella joven que cazan (mbappe) que además es profesional se les va a ir del equipo.

El PSG no es nada y nunca lo ha sido, solo un equipo puente o de dinosaurios retirados.


Ya me dirás tú qué cara se les queda a gente de la talla que tienen cua do lo más que van a poder celebrar este año es la liga contra equipos contra el Nantes...pues eso.

El mundo a visto (y estaba medido, pues dudo que la intención real de florentino fuera pagar 200 kilos por su fichaje) cómo esta gente dice que no a 200 millones de euros por un jugador que se les marchaba en 12 meses, esos es tener poder para adulterar la competición, no hablamos ya de ricos y pobres, hablamos de un nuevo escalón que ni tan siquiera los empresarios americanos o rusos con el united o el Chelsea son capaces de alcanzar.

La gente lleva más de 100 años siendo fan de equipos como el Madrid, united, Liverpool, Barcelona, Bayern, Milán o juve y eso por muchos millones que tengas es muy difícil borrar de la memoria colectiva.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (10 Mar 2022)

Yo ya me he venido arriba, nos van a tocar Benfica y Villarreal y en la final vamos a conmocionar a Allison.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Mar 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Yo al que no quiero es al bayern



Pues al Bayern le podemos ganar. Además hace muchísimo que no nos ganan. No seríamos favoritos, eso si. Al Chelsea y al Shitty lo vería más complicado. El Liverpool sería también jodidamente exigente, pero como el Bayern. Se podría.

De las otras 3 eliminatorias, creo que podemos ganar a todos.


----------



## Otrasvidas (10 Mar 2022)

El rival a evitar es el Liverpool. A los demás ningún miedo.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (10 Mar 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> El pesejeje demostrando que es un don nadie en Champions. Ni con una tripleta así. Dudo que la ganen nunca. FRACASADOS.



Es que ese teorico equipazo ...que son un cementerio de elefantes....que Ramos, Messi y di Maria estan de vuelta por edad y Neymar por su cabeza...

Yo ya dije a primeros de temporada que era mas interesante Sarabia que Neymar o Messi y van y lo regalan.

Precisamente la eliminatoria la pasa el Madrid no por sus veteranos que han hecho 4 champions (kroos, casemiro, benzema, asensio,modric). Quienes cambian la historia son los jovenes valverde, rodrygo que tienen hambre y quieren llegar a lo slto, junto a los alaba, militao y curtua que llevaban manteniendo al madrid con vida pese al dominio frances.

Y si el madrid no cierra esta liga sera porque abuelotti sigue creyendo que agua pasada mueve mas molinos que la que esta de camino....


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (10 Mar 2022)

Antes que al Bayern, yo creo que nos bajamos al Chelsea, no son los de la temporada pasada ni de coña y estarán con el culo apretado por si los vende el ruso y los deja en la B.

Dicho esto nos va a tocar el Benfica.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (10 Mar 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> El rival a evitar es el Liverpool. A los demás ningún miedo.



Pues yo no quiero ni Bayern ni Atletico.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Mar 2022)

Courtois ha sido fundamental. Si no es por él, llegamos ayer al min 60 0-4 en la eliminatoria. 

Modric es el mejor centrocampista que ha vestido esta camiseta. Si. Más que Zidane o Redondo. Si.

Y luego es la suma de todo. Nacho parece que nunca está, pero jamas hace un partido malo. Ayer por su banda no pasó casi nada. Pues asi todo.

Podemos hablar del hat-trick de Benzemá o de la enesima sacada de rabo de Modric, pero al final es todo el equipo el que suma.


----------



## Javiser (10 Mar 2022)

Seamos serios, en circunstancias normales y tal y como estaba la eliminatoria el Madrid se podría haber ido con más de media docena de goles en contra entre ambos partidos. Dominaron y mucho, pero entre que courtois es el mejor portero del mundo y estaba en gracia, y que un poquito de suerte bien aprovechada y mucho pundonor y espíritu de lucha, el Madrid levantó lo que parecía imposible.

El PSG demostró lo que en realidad es ( que ya le pasó contra el city y le pasará mil veces más contra equipos fuertes que sepan jugar al fútbol), que es un grupo de estrellas, los mejores nombre a nombre, con una delantera que asusta.......pero sin feeling entre ellos, sin sentimiento de equipo, sin ganas de lucha, sin pundonor, y les irá bien mientras las cosas no se pongan difíciles porque son muy buenos, pero si se complica un poco van como pollos sin cabeza y llega un momento que ni corren. Es muy triste para un equipo que de sus estrellas el único que luche, que pelee, que corra, es precisamente el que se quiere ir, que bien podría pasar de todo ya que como se quiere ir y ni siente el PSG ( no aceptar ni un cheque en blanco lo demuestra) , pues podría pasar , pero si sé es profesional, pues tica pelear, aunque sea solo por dormir tranquilo y decir que hiciste lo que pudiste .

Los demás nada de nada, Messi y Neymar ni han corrido, y eso pasa factura ante equipos como el Madrid, que aunque dominados y perdiendo son siempre peligrosos .


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (10 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Courtois ha sido fundamental. Si no es por él, llegamos ayer al min 60 0-4 en la eliminatoria.
> 
> Modric es el mejor centrocampista que ha vestido esta camiseta. Si. Más que Zidane o Redondo. Si.
> 
> ...



Y la sesion de hipnosis de Asensio. Si no los duerme en la primera parte estariamos en la mierda...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues al Bayern le podemos ganar. Además hace muchísimo que no nos ganan. No seríamos favoritos, eso si. Al Chelsea y al Shitty lo vería más complicado. El Liverpool sería también jodidamente exigente, pero como el Bayern. Se podría.
> 
> De las otras 3 eliminatorias, creo que podemos ganar a todos.




No se....me parece el gran favorito para ganar la champions. Cuando se ponen en modo arrollador son imparables los hijos de puta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Mar 2022)

Alguien duda de que la FIFA nos va a "regalar" otro partido cabron en el sorteo para caer eliminados lo antes posible?.

Voto que nos cae el City que es de la misma cuerda.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (10 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Alguien duda de que la FIFA nos va a "regalar" otro partido cabron en el sorteo para caer eliminados lo antes posible?.
> 
> Voto que nos cae el City que es de la misma cuerda.



No se yo si el city querra....porque el sorteo sera al gusto del que paga


----------



## xilebo (10 Mar 2022)

*El partido en una imagen*


----------



## DRIDMA (10 Mar 2022)

Yo quiero al Manchester United.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Mar 2022)

Robontada épica


----------



## Andr3ws (10 Mar 2022)

Vamos con un juego de "Que hubiese pasado si....." 

Si ayer juega Keylor Navas, el Madrid estaría eliminado.
Si Varane no se va este verano, ayer el Madrid estaria eliminado. Por cierto ¿que es de Varane? Vaya cambio que ha hecho el amego.
Si ayer juegan Bale o Hazard, el madrid estaría eliminado.
Si el Jeque supiera algo de futbol, el Madrid estaría eliminado.
Si el PSG no fuese Mbappé y 10 más, el Madrid estaria eliminado.

El Rey de Europa sigue reinando. La 14 más cerca.....


----------



## el ruinas II (10 Mar 2022)

por cierto, nadie habla del que quiza ha sido el fichaje mas bluff de la historia del futbol : el enano hormonado , se va del farça y por arte de birlibirloque se convierte en un prejubilado del futbol cuando hace un año decian que era el mejor jugador del mundo. como es posible que nadie hable del bluffazo que es messi, el jugador del mundo que tiene peor rendimiento en relacion con lo que cobra.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que un Madrid mierdosette el año pasado se plantó en semifinales y tuvo opciones contra el Chelsea, que fue el campeón de esa edición.
> 
> El PSG se pudo llevar anoche una manita muy tranquilamente, porque ocasiones prácticas de gol el Madrid tuvo más que el PSG, al que le recuerdo 3 claras, dos de mbappe y una de Messi por el doble del Madrid en los últimos 30 minutos.
> 
> ...



Esto que has escrito, y más viniendo de un sincero barcelonista como tú, es razón más que suficiente para sacarte del ignore. 

Pero por Dios, no pongas más videos de la vida sexual de los cánidos.


----------



## JimTonic (10 Mar 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Esto que has escrito, y más viniendo de un sincero barcelonista como tú, es razón más que suficiente para sacarte del ignore.
> 
> Pero por Dios, *no pongas más videos de la vida sexual de los cánidos*.



quien eres tu para cuestionar a un artista???  Acaso la humanidad puede cuestionar los colores utilizados por Miguel Angel en la capilla sixtina??? acaso nuestra comprension puede entender las proporciones utilizadas en La Gioconda??? El es un artista y un mensaje que para nosotros es solo una parte de la pantalla del ordenador aparece frente a él como un lienzo en blanco con infinitas posibilidades


----------



## cebollo (10 Mar 2022)

Han bloqueado económicamente al Chelsea, una arbitrariedad por simple fobia antirrusa.
¿Qué hacemos ahora con Hazard?


----------



## Hermericus (10 Mar 2022)

Nutrición



No paran de decir 'gol de Benzema, increiple, no pot ser..'


----------



## Edu.R (10 Mar 2022)

1'53 millones de espectadores y 10% de share.

En canal de pago  .


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Mar 2022)

Os habéis fijado que han eliminado la repetición de la jugada del 1-1 de todos los resúmenes? Sólo hay repetición desde una panorámica en la que no se ve na y recortes donde sólo sale cuando bebcemalo empuja el balón a la portería.

Ni en la tele, ni en yutupe, nada. No hay repetición de la jugada nítida y desde varias posiciones. 

Últimamente se eliminan de los resúmenes las jugadas polémicas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Mar 2022)

Que alguien ponga la repetición del 1-1 con calidac hd. Alguien la ha encontrado?

Hay que esperar 3 días?


----------



## Andr3ws (10 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> 1'53 millones de espectadores y 10% de share.
> 
> En canal de pago  .



Hostia macho. 
Me gustaria saber cuantos millones de decos piratawers hay en Spain. 
Desde hace dos meses están atacando las emisiones de codigos chinorris y no se estan pudiendo ver los partidos del Madrid ni Barça.


----------



## Hermericus (10 Mar 2022)

Messi debería retirarse con dignidad.


----------



## Andr3ws (10 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Que alguien ponga la repetición del 1-1 con calidac hd. Alguien la ha encontrado?
> 
> Hay que esperar 3 días?



¿Te vale asi?


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Mar 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¿Te vale asi?



Es falta

Robontada épica


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Mar 2022)

Eso si lo hace el Atleti es falta.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Mar 2022)

Equipos a evitar en el sorteo.

1. Bayern. Para mi los favoritos para ganar la champions

2. City y liverpul. Están los dos en un gran momento

3. Chelsi. 


4. Ayax y juve


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Mar 2022)

Al trampas se le aplica un reglamento arbitrario especial


----------



## mad2012 (10 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Os habéis fijado que han eliminado la repetición de la jugada del 1-1 de todos los resúmenes? Sólo hay repetición desde una panorámica en la que no se ve na y recortes donde sólo sale cuando bebcemalo empuja el balón a la portería.
> 
> Ni en la tele, ni en yutupe, nada. No hay repetición de la jugada nítida y desde varias posiciones.
> 
> Últimamente se eliminan de los resúmenes las jugadas polémicas.



Pregúntale a Roures, como el Barca no está en champions creo que hizo él la realización del partido.


----------



## El Juani (10 Mar 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¿Te vale asi?


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Nutrición
> 
> 
> 
> No paran de decir 'gol de Bencema, increiple, no pot ser..'



con el ambiente tan animado que habia al principio con el gol de Mbappe todo jajja jiji y que cortada de rollo al final,casi hasta me siento mal por ellos


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Mar 2022)

No, en serio. Eso si lo hace el Atleti es falta en ataque y tarjeta amarilla.


----------



## El Juani (10 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> con el ambiente tan animado que habia al principio con el gol de Mbappe todo jajja jiji y que cortada de rollo al final,casi hasta me siento mal por ellos



Y tu coleguita Benzema tremendo y brutalmente gostoso eh


----------



## xilebo (10 Mar 2022)

*Grande David Alaba*


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Mar 2022)

Eso lo hace el Atleti y es falta, tarjeta, expulsión, tarjeta al cholo, 3 partidos de sanción...


----------



## El Juani (10 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Eso lo hace el Atleti y es falta, tarjeta, expulsión, tarjeta al cholo, 3 partidos de sanción...


----------



## _Suso_ (10 Mar 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Hostia macho.
> Me gustaria saber cuantos millones de decos piratawers hay en Spain.
> *Desde hace dos meses están atacando las emisiones de codigos chinorris y no se estan pudiendo ver los partidos del Madrid ni Barça.*



Pasa sólo con los servidores CCAM, los servidores PT funcionan a las mil maravillas.

Por supuesto señor agente a mí esto me lo ha dicho mala gente con malas formas de pensar y peor vivir, que yo no sé nada de eso


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (10 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Nutrición
> 
> 
> 
> No paran de decir 'gol de Bencema, increiple, no pot ser..'



Hincreypla....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Mar 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Vamos con un juego de "Que hubiese pasado si....."
> 
> Si ayer juega Keylor Navas, el Madrid estaría eliminado.
> Si Varane no se va este verano, ayer el Madrid estaria eliminado. Por cierto ¿que es de Varane? Vaya cambio que ha hecho el amego.
> ...




De acuerdo en todo menos en una cosa, si ayer juega bale por la banda de ausencio desde el principio el Madrid le mete 5 al PSG.


----------



## El Juani (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Mar 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Y tu coleguita Benzema tremendo y brutalmente gostoso eh



estaba viendo el resumen y el tercer gol es de alguien que esta con toda la confianza del mundo,un toque realmente fino.A mi es un tio que no me transmite especialmente,cualquiera que no es capaz de regatear no lo puedo considerar top,aunque ayer estuvo acertadisimo y saco el partido adelante.

me guste o no reconozco que ya va a quedar como una de las grandes leyendas del club,junto a Modric,y en un peldaño un pelin inferior Kroos,Casemiro y Marcelo.

aunque el hombre del partido para mi fue Donarumma,madre mia que manera de cagarla…con el moro que tiene como jefe yo no viviria tranquilo.


----------



## Andr3ws (10 Mar 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Equipos a evitar en el sorteo.
> 
> 1. Bayern. Para mi los favoritos para ganar la champions
> 
> ...



Pero que dices, el equipo a evitar en la Champions SIEMPRE es el Real Madrid.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Mar 2022)

No, en serio. Por ese tipo de carguita lejal, el Atleti ha visto tarjetas y sanciones de varios partidos sin jugar


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (10 Mar 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Equipos a evitar en el sorteo.
> 
> 1. Bayern. Para mi los favoritos para ganar la champions
> 
> ...



Bayern, mi favorito.

City. Millones algo mejor gastados que el otro club estado.

Atletico. Nada que perder , un futbol dificil de ganar y joao felix renaciendo....ojito a estos


----------



## Andr3ws (10 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> No, en serio. Por ese tipo de carguita lejal, el Atleti ha visto tarjetas y sanciones de varios partidos sin jugar



Piensa que realmente en lo que la caga Donnarumma no es en la cagada de dar mal el pase al notar el contacto, lo que hace mal y valida el gol es en no hacer teatro y levantarse al momento para intentar pararla.
Si hubiese simulado seguro que revisan el VAR y acaban anulando el gol.

EDIT. Corregido el apellido del amego.


----------



## xilebo (10 Mar 2022)

*Al-Khelaïfi pagará cara su ira*

El presidente del* PSG* se expone a una dura sanción, al igual que *Leonardo*, aunque no hay muchos precedentes. También *Pochettino* será castigado por sus declaraciones.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Mar 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Piensa que realmente en lo que la caga Donnaduma no es en la caga de dar mal el pase al notar el contacto, lo que hace mal y valida el gol es en no hacer teatro y levantarse al momento para intentar pararla.
> Si hubiese simulado seguro que revisan el VAR y acaban anulando el gol.



Eso si no es contra el trampas.

Hay reglamentos y reglamentos. Unas veces con reglamentos en la mano, sin reglamentos en la mano...es complicado


----------



## Uomo82 (10 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> No, en serio. Por ese tipo de carguita lejal, el Atleti ha visto tarjetas y sanciones de varios partidos sin jugar



Pero durante el partido no pitó ni una así.


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Mar 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Piensa que realmente en lo que la caga Donnaduma no es en la caga de dar mal el pase al notar el contacto, lo que hace mal y valida el gol es en no hacer teatro y levantarse al momento para intentar pararla.
> Si hubiese simulado seguro que revisan el VAR y acaban anulando el gol.



es que en vivo no me lo parecio,pero cuando ves el resumen te das cuenta de que Benzema esta lejisimos de el,sencillamente es que se duerme.No puedes pretender cagarla de esa manera y luego arreglarlo todo tirandote al suelo,da hasta verguenza reclamar una falta ahi…

y encima ni siquiera es que tenga una intervencion felina en el remate de Benzema para enmendar lo anterior.


----------



## Andr3ws (10 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Eso si no es contra el trampas.
> 
> Hay reglamentos y reglamentos. Unas veces con reglamentos en la mano, sin reglamentos en la mano...es complicado



" *Nasser bin Ghanim Nassida Al-Khelaïfi*, nacido el 10 de noviembre de 1973 en Doha, es un extenista y actual empleado catarí. Desde octubre de 2011 ejerce el cargo presidente del Paris Saint-Germain, además ocupa un puesto en la *UEFA* " 

A estos no los tongas asi como así.


----------



## xilebo (10 Mar 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Lo he visto como 80 veces y no me canso de verlo  

Increible la jugada: saca de centro el PSG, creo q es rodrygo con sangre va a presionar y consigue robar la pelota, se la pasa a vinicius que la lleva y lucha, y el defensa del psg hace lo que nunca se debe: despejar hacia el centro y se encuentra con benzema que con un toque sutil la mete en la porteria. Eso resume lo que es el madrid: lucha, entrega hasta el final, es lo minimo que se espera


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Bayern, mi favorito.
> 
> City. Millones algo mejor gastados que el otro club estado.
> 
> Atletico. Nada que perder , un futbol dificil de ganar y joao felix renaciendo....ojito a estos



Los Cocos son los alemanes, y luego dos ingleses, Chelsea y City por su condición física.

Después Liverpool.


El resto son inferiores.

Me gustaría un cruce contra el united porque siempre han sido partidos muy emocionantes, disputados y con mucho fútbol, y porque no reconocerlo, para mi los dos grandes clubs de la historia del fútbol.


----------



## xilebo (10 Mar 2022)

Se han quitado un buen muerto de encima con Messi  

Pues lo mismo que le paso al madrid con cristiano y ramos por ejemplo: exprimidos hasta el final y pa casita


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (10 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> 1'53 millones de espectadores y 10% de share.
> 
> En canal de pago  .



Más todos lo que lo vieron en pirata


----------



## Th89 (10 Mar 2022)

Los equipos más sólidos que quedan son Bayern y City. Me cuesta encontrar un escenario donde podamos ganarles a 2 partidos, pero en CL nunca se sabe.

A Liverpool y Chelsea actual se les puede ganar perfectamente si Ancelotti deja de poner a Ausencio y hace cambios antes del 80 de cada partido, como ayer.


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Bayern, mi favorito.
> 
> City. Millones algo mejor gastados que el otro club estado.
> 
> Atletico. Nada que perder , un futbol dificil de ganar y joao felix renaciendo....ojito a estos



el patetico tiene muy buen equipo,si el United lo puede quitar de enmedio mejor

City y Bayern es mejor evitarlos,son los dos equipos mas fuertes y ademas saldran ultramotivados contra el Madrid,siempre existe un riesgo de humillacion.

de los demas hay opciones contra cualquiera.


----------



## JimTonic (10 Mar 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Pasa sólo con los servidores CCAM, los servidores PT funcionan a las mil maravillas.
> 
> Por supuesto señor agente a mí esto me lo ha dicho mala gente con malas formas de pensar y peor vivir, que yo no sé nada de eso




No no, yo tengo PT y los tiran abajo


----------



## xilebo (10 Mar 2022)

*Benzema se lo tomó como personal*


----------



## Edu.R (10 Mar 2022)

Yo sigo la Bundesliga y el Bayern tiene "petardazos inexplicables". Hay días que no entiendes lo que les pasa, pero no juegan bien.

Pasa alomejor el 15-20% de las veces, pero este año incluso se han llevado alguna goleada muy seria.

A mi el Bayern no me da tanto respeto como otros (me da, obviamente), las tres últimas eliminatorias les hemos ganado. Y NO defienden especialmente bien (En Bundesliga 27 goles en 25 partidos) Solo que generan muchisimas ocasiones.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (10 Mar 2022)

Sigo con una cara de felicidad absoluta. Como cuando te besabas con la chica que te gustaba en el pueblo, como cuando tienes a tu hijo recién nacido entre los brazos. La vida son muchas cosas, chavales, pero hay muy pocas que merezcan realmente la pena. El Madrid es una de ellas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Mar 2022)

Lo que ocurre con los mejores del mundo que al cambiar de liga se convierten en buenos jugadores, igual tiene que ver con las arbitrariedades de la lija. 

El farsa y el trampas tienen reglamento especial


----------



## xilebo (10 Mar 2022)

*El plan de Messi*


----------



## cebollo (10 Mar 2022)

El portero se confía y si cuando Benzema se le echa encima la tira fuera, regala un corner, se disculpa y no pasa nada. El Madri sin Casemiro no marca ni en 30 corners. 

Pero a los porteros y a los defensas modernos les han inculcado tanto lo de jugarla desde atrás y que los patadones son pecado que acaban tomando decisiones absurdas. 

Y el truco de Benzema es que presiona ocasionalmente y sorprende. Con un delantero que presiona todas, los porteros están más alerta. 

Además si Keylor había rezado para que Donnaruma fallara pues no hay más que hablar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Se han quitado un buen muerto de encima con Messi
> 
> Pues lo mismo que le paso al madrid con cristiano y ramos por ejemplo: exprimidos hasta el final y pa casita




Exacto, y eso que CR7 hasta el año pasado goles te aseguraba y ha durado más que Messi, pero en el Madrid su juego llevaba un par de años cuesta abajo, lo que ocurre que metía muchísimos goles.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El portero se confía y si cuando Benzema se le echa encima la tira fuera, regala un corner, se disculpa y no pasa nada. El Madri sin Casemiro no marca ni en 30 corners.
> 
> Pero a los porteros y a los defensas modernos les han inculcado tanto lo de jugarla desde atrás y que los patadones son pecado que acaban tomando decisiones absurdas.
> 
> ...




Exacto, recuerdo su gol contra el Liverpool en la final tambien


----------



## _Suso_ (10 Mar 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> No no, yo tengo PT y los tiran abajo



Supongo que dependerá del deco, porque los viark chutan a la perfección con los pt


----------



## xilebo (10 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Lo que ocurre con los mejores del mundo que al cambiar de liga se convierten en buenos jugadores, igual tiene que ver con las arbitrariedades de la lija.
> 
> El farsa y el trampas tienen reglamento especial


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> No paran de decir 'gol de Bencema, increiple, no pot ser..'



Inaseptapla.


----------



## artemis (10 Mar 2022)

jajajajajajajaja el topo sabe que no puede ir tranquilo al estadio


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Messi debería retirarse con dignidad.



Ese tren partió definitvamente hace dos años.


----------



## xilebo (10 Mar 2022)

*Real Madrid vuelve a demostrar por qué es el Rey de Europa*


----------



## cebollo (10 Mar 2022)

Benzema lleva 79 goles en la Champions y ninguno de penalty.

Edito, en algunas páginas le dan 1 gol de penalty y en otras ninguno.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> aunque el hombre del partido para mi fue Donarumma,madre mia que manera de cagarla…con el moro que tiene como jefe yo no viviria tranquilo.



Kebabs a la Kashoggi, una vieja especialidad de los árabes de Arabia.


----------



## JimTonic (10 Mar 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Supongo que dependerá del deco, porque los viark chutan a la perfección con los pt



Me estaba refiriendo a la iptv


----------



## Chichimango (10 Mar 2022)

La verdad es que fue una de esas noches históricas que nunca olvidaremos, por todo lo que rodeaba el partido y la eliminatoria: el jeque, Neymar, Messi, Ramos, Di María, Mbappé, el Leonardo (que es un poco bocachanclas también), que todos nos dieran por eliminados antes de jugar, la épica de toda la vida, el Bernabéu encendido, Valverde y Camavinga poniendo los webos sobre la mesa, Benzema superando a Di Stéfano..

Una noche perfecta, redonda para el Madrid. Ya sabemos que la champions sigue estando jodida, pero ahí seguimos. Y el PSG ya no.


----------



## xilebo (10 Mar 2022)

*Cuando pasas de "jugar en tu jardín" a jugar en tu campo maldito en los últimos 5 años*


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Mar 2022)

os traigo una ración de bilis


----------



## Andr3ws (10 Mar 2022)

ME LA FOOOOOOOOO


----------



## _Suso_ (10 Mar 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> Me estaba refiriendo a la iptv



Esos sí que fallan, yo me refería a los pt (iks)


----------



## xilebo (10 Mar 2022)

*Distinto equipo, mismo resultado*


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (10 Mar 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> HALA MADRID VIVA ESPAÑA. SOCIATAS HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTAAAAA ARRUNAREIS A ESPAÑA PERO CON EL REAL MADRID NO SE PUEDE.



Joder este es el mejor mensaje. Me parto la polla.
Lo he pasado en algunos grupos de wasap. PARA QUE SE ENTEREN LOS ROJOS QUIÉN MANDA.


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Benzema lleva 79 goles en la Champions y ninguno de penalty.
> 
> Edito, en algunas páginas le dan 1 gol de penalty y en otras ninguno.



Pues no me extrañaría porque entre CR7 y Ramos los han buitreado absolutamente todos...


----------



## El Juani (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Cuqui (10 Mar 2022)

El audio de rac1 es puro gozo, con cada gol del madrid he tenido un orgasmo. Sin la culerdada nada de esto seria lo mismo, y lo sabeis.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Distinto equipo, mismo resultado*



Y en esos años ha ganado varios balones de oro...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Mar 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> El audio de rac1 es puro gozo, con cada gol del madrid he tenido un orgasmo. Sin la culerdada nada de esto seria lo mismo, y lo sabeis.



@Cuqui no me gusta tu tono, aquí en las ramblas había gente animando al Madrid.


----------



## Phoenician (10 Mar 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Yo al que no quiero es al bayern



Entonces di que quieres al Bayern para reventarlo. Táctica ganadora.


----------



## Cuqui (10 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @Cuqui no me gusta tu tono, aquí en las ramblas había gente animando al Madrid.



Todo Dios pausando el run a elden ring para aplaudir los goles del madrid! 
Esta noche todos somos Turcos, valors!


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (10 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> el patetico tiene muy buen equipo,si el United lo puede quitar de enmedio mejor
> 
> City y Bayern es mejor evitarlos,son los dos equipos mas fuertes y ademas saldran ultramotivados contra el Madrid,siempre existe un riesgo de humillacion.
> 
> de los demas hay opciones contra cualquiera.



Yo para mi el atletico es el favorito de su eliminatoria. El unaited pudo haberse llevado varios goles y no le veo yo equipo para parar a aun atletico que va cogiendo confianza en liga. 

Por cierto, seria un puntazo el villarreal en cuartos club paco donde los haya, y el psg viendo la tv o jugando al fifa...


----------



## Andr3ws (10 Mar 2022)

¿No os parece que lo de ayer del PSG es el principio del fin para ese equipo? 

Es de esas derrotas que acaba con un proyecto. Peleas, bajas, malas formas.... fin de ciclo.


----------



## chicken (10 Mar 2022)

Del partido de ayer se puede sacar en claro que Benzema y Modric, a pesar de su veteranía (34 y 36 años, respectivamente), siguen a un nivel espectacular y son de lo mejor del Madrid.

En cambio, Messi está para sopitas y buen vino, más acabado que las maracas de Machín. En sus últimas temporadas en el Barcelona ya no era tan decisivo como en sus mejores tiempos, pero seguía siendo importante para el equipo. Ahora, en el PSG, su rendimiento ha caído en picado y está para jugar pachangas en China, Arabia o la MLS.


----------



## PORRON (10 Mar 2022)

Luka Modrić (@lukamodric10) twitteó: Así gana el Madrid. https://t.co/lnkrcnETME


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Mar 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¿No os parece que lo de ayer del PSG es el principio del fin para ese equipo?
> 
> Es de esas derrotas que acaba con un proyecto. Peleas, bajas, malas formas.... fin de ciclo.



Es el estado habitual del PSG. Ese proyecto durará hasta que los jeques se cansen.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @Cuqui no me gusta tu tono, aquí en las ramblas había gente animando al Madrid.



Pues lo que yo recuerdo era gentuza quemando banderas, meándose en ellas, gritando,...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Mar 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Es el estado habitual del PSG. Ese proyecto durará hasta que los jeques se cansen.



Sasto. El día que se cansen de su juguetito el QSG volverá a ser un equipo de mierda.


----------



## petro6 (10 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Reportado por racismo.



Qué machote.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (10 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sasto. El día que se cansen de su juguetito el QSG volverá a ser un equipo de mierda.



Despues del mundial quiza...


----------



## _Suso_ (10 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y en esos años ha ganado varios balones de oro...



Lo del último fue una autentica vergüenza que le dieran el balón de oro


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo sigo la Bundesliga y el Bayern tiene "petardazos inexplicables". Hay días que no entiendes lo que les pasa, pero no juegan bien.
> 
> Pasa alomejor el 15-20% de las veces, pero este año incluso se han llevado alguna goleada muy seria.
> 
> A mi el Bayern no me da tanto respeto como otros (me da, obviamente), las tres últimas eliminatorias les hemos ganado. Y NO defienden especialmente bien (En Bundesliga 27 goles en 25 partidos) Solo que generan muchisimas ocasiones.



No están asimilando bien lo que quiere el entrenador, que les exprime físicamente. A mí me parece el 2º favorito, pero como dices pueden tener alguna pájara y cagarla.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Nutrición
> 
> 
> 
> No paran de decir 'gol de Bencema, increiple, no pot ser..'



Qué gentuza. En Madrid es impensable encontrar una emisora de radio generalista que haga esto. Pero luego dicen que la caverna está en Madrid.


----------



## Woden (10 Mar 2022)

Que sigan mamando.


----------



## xilebo (10 Mar 2022)

*La soberbia se paga caro*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Mar 2022)

Hombre, uno que lo ha pillado. Lo que le están haciendo a los rusos es lo mismo que nos hacían a los no vacunados. Esto es la globalización, una dictadura global.


----------



## xilebo (10 Mar 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Lo del último fue una autentica vergüenza que le dieran el balón de oro



Fue mas por pena al final


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Mar 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Equipos a evitar en el sorteo.
> 
> 1. Bayern. Para mi los favoritos para ganar la champions
> 
> ...



El Sity el 1º. Bayern 2º. Liverlpul 3º pero no me da tanto miedo. El resto son eliminables.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Mar 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Lo del último fue una autentica vergüenza que le dieran el balón de oro




De cola, seguí la copa américa, que no olvidemos que es un torneo menor, y el cabron en todo el torneo jugó bien en total 30 minutos.

Pero dárselo a cristiano también era un canteo de cojones y la FIFA necesitaba publicidad, Benzema o lewan no son mediáticos.

Pero es que si nos ponemos a tocar los huevos tanto Messi como CR7 tienen dos balones de oro más cada uno, lewandosky ha merecido ganarlo, Xavi, Iniesta, casillas y Modric debería llevar dos.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (10 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *La soberbia se paga caro*



Lo veo encargando un Khashoggi para desfogar.


----------



## Lake (10 Mar 2022)

Bien , visto el desarrollo de la eliminatoria hay que decir que los hechos han demostrado que :

el probable fichaje de Mbappe NO ha influído futbolísticamente , no había claúsula secreta .
La airada e impulsiva reacción del jeque desmiente cualquier tipo de componenda entre los equipos.

El PSG en el partido de París iba con " gasolina extra ", " chaska" o como lo quieran llamar ; no es normal el dominio apabullante durante los 90 minutos frente a un equipo blanco que en el Bernabeú ha puesto las cosas en su sitio.

Para mí , el verdadero triunfador ha sido , por mucho que duela , Ancelotti , quien merced ha su estrategia autobusera en el partido de ida permitió llegar con opciones a este desenlace , cuando las cosas se normalizaron futbolísticamente tras la situación anómala del Parque de los príncipes . Probablemente los italianos ( y España con el tiki-taka ) tengan la fórmula estratégica secreta para acabar con la hegemonía del fútbol-fuerza que domina los últimos torneos de la Champions.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Mar 2022)

Lake dijo:


> Bien , visto el desarrollo de la eliminatoria hay que decir que los hechos han demostrado que :
> 
> el probable fichaje de Mbappe NO ha influído futbolísticamente , no había claúsula secreta .
> La airada e impulsiva reacción del jeque desmiente cualquier tipo de componenda entre los equipos.
> ...




Exacto, es algo que remarque en el partido de ida y que casi nadie vio, cuando sigues distintas ligas y ves como se desenvuelven sus equipos en ellas regularmente sabes que una cosa es la motivación y otra estar 90 minutos sin parar corriendo, el PSG no jugaba contra un equipo de segunda b, era el Madrid, que lo que tienen viejo es el centro del campo el resto es una plantilla más o menos joven.

Llevaban chaska hasta las cejas los cabrones estos en Francia.
Que corría hasta Neymar que no ha esprintado en su puta vida.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Mar 2022)

Gran victoria, aunque solo pude ver los primeros 15 minutos. El real Madrid bien, pero no hay que tocar cantos de sirena, hace 2 años se elimino al Liverpool y nos meó luego el Chelsea. Esto pudo haber acabado con 3 goles de Mbappe. Hay que dar descanso a jugadores clave como Benzema o Modric. Camavinga tiene que jugar más a menudo. Por último, Asensio y Carvajal deben ir al banquillo, y sacar a Lucas Vázquez y a Rodrigo o Bale.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Mar 2022)

acabo de ver que el próximo partido de liga del madrid es el lunes. Gran noticia.


----------



## El Juani (10 Mar 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Gran victoria, aunque solo pude ver los primeros 15 minutos. El real Madrid bien, pero no hay que tocar cantos de sirena, hace 2 años se elimino al Liverpool y nos meó luego el Chelsea. Esto pudo haber acabado con 3 goles de Mbappe. Hay que dar descanso a jugadores clave como Benzema o Modric. Camavinga tiene que jugar más a menudo. Por último, Asensio y Carvajal deben ir al banquillo, y sacar a Lucas Vázquez y a Rodrigo o Bale.



Nadie o ningún madridista está seguro que el Madrid está entre lo mejor de Europa, de lo que sí está seguro es que es el único equipo que tiene una cosa en su gen, en su manera de competir, de afrontar los partidos a vida o muerte, que no lo tiene ningún otro equipo. No creo que nadie está diciendo que el Madrid vaya a ganar la Champions, porque estaría totalmente equivocado, pero que morirá en el intento, segurísimo que sí.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (10 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Courtois ha sido fundamental. Si no es por él, llegamos ayer al min 60 0-4 en la eliminatoria.
> 
> Modric es el mejor centrocampista que ha vestido esta camiseta. Si. Más que Zidane o Redondo. Si.
> 
> ...



Menos Ausencio, claro.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Mar 2022)

El PSG jugó entre bien y muy bien durante 150/180 minutos, que es el 80 y pico por ciento de la eliminatoria. No empecemos a chuparnos las pollas y a "poner las cosas en sus sitio", que si no es por Courtois, el VAR, y una cagada impropia de Donnaruma, nos llevamos un carro de goles. Hemos pasado siendo peores porque somos el Madrid y lo de ser mejores o peores que el rival no computa en nuestro plano de existencia.

Y estoy de acuerdo con lo de Ancelotti, sé que es un poco duro, pero ahora mismo somos Italia: una panda de veteranos con más años que un saco de gnomos jugando a aguantar con el culo prieto y esperar un error del contrario. Nos podemos salir un poco del guión en casos de extrema necesidad, pero tampoco mucho.

Ancelotti tiene sus costumbres y tal, pero tiene al equipo enchufado. Y os digo más, en 25 años de entrenador no he escuchado ni a uno de los cientos de jugadores que ha entrenado rajar de él. Ni a Ibrahimovic, que raja hasta de Mahoma. Tácticamente será un poco mierdaseca, pero para el resto, que no es poco, sigue siendo top.


----------



## _Suso_ (10 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El PSG jugó entre bien y muy bien durante 150/180 minutos, que es el 80 y pico por ciento de la eliminatoria. No empecemos a chuparnos las pollas y a "poner las cosas en sus sitio", que si no es por Courtois, el VAR, y una cagada impropia de Donnaruma, nos llevamos un carro de goles. Hemos pasado siendo peores porque somos el Madrid y lo de ser mejores o peores que el rival no computa en nuestro plano de existencia.
> 
> Y estoy de acuerdo con lo de Ancelotti, sé que es un poco duro, pero ahora mismo somos Italia: una panda de veteranos con más años que un saco de gnomos jugando a aguantar con el culo prieto y esperar un error del contrario. Nos podemos salir un poco del guión en casos de extrema necesidad, pero tampoco mucho.
> 
> Ancelotti tiene sus costumbres y tal, pero tiene al equipo enchufado. Y os digo más, en 25 años de entrenador no he escuchado ni a uno de los cientos de jugadores que ha entrenado rajar de él. Ni a Ibrahimovic, que raja hasta de Mahoma. Tácticamente será un poco mierdaseca, pero para el resto, que no es poco, sigue siendo top.



De hecho es que nadie daba un duro por el Madrid al principio de temporada y el tío tiene al equipo líder destacado en la liga y en cuartos de champions después de pasar primeros de grupo y cepillarse a todo un paris saint germain


----------



## keko (10 Mar 2022)

eliminatoria dura, El R. Madrid sabe competir estas eliminatorias, el PSG simplemente NO. Tiene grandes jugadores, y cuando cogen espacios vuelan arriba, ya está, no tienen nada mas. En cuanto el Madrid metió el primero, estaba claro que remontaba pues el PSG se desmoronó. Tiene un centro del campo y sobre todo una defensa de chiste. Da pena ver jugar a Donnarruma y no a Keylor, mas tontos son ellos. Courtois es un portero top 1 o 2, impresionante que seguridad que da. Carvajal es para que se retire, da pena verle jugar y lleva asi 3 años, entre lesiones y que no le da para ser titular en el Madrid. Nacho de 10, Carletto lo unico que hizo bien fue no descomponer la pareja de centrales para cubrir el lateral izquierdo, mejor asi con Nacho cumpliendo como siempre. Kroos, pues cuando está bien es el mejor en su puesto, pero es un jugador que fisicamente no da para mucho. Carletto deberia poner mas a Camavinga para dar descanso a Kroos y asi el chaval va cogiendo confianza que de tecnica se le ve sobrado. Modric, que lastima que tenga ya 36, pero creo que otro año puede renovar sin problema dandole un poco de descanso. Muy bien Valverde, dandole oxigeno al equipo, y Benzema pues es un crack, sin mas. Nunca he sido un gra fan suyo pero hay que ser justos, tiene una calidad impresionante. Asensio otro partido insulso, no se enteró de qué iba el partido.
Este Madrid no tiene jugadores para ganar la champions, pero si tiene un equipo para pelearla, y oficio tiene mas que todos los demas juntos. Ojo como llegue a semifinales que igual damos la sorpresa.


----------



## xilebo (10 Mar 2022)

*El que vino de Sevilla perdió su silla*


----------



## fogbugz (10 Mar 2022)

En mi opinion, hace falta al menos un delantero (mejor dos). No se puede fiar todo a Benzema.

Y hay que darle mas confianza a Valverde y a Camavinga. Ademas hace falta otro centrocampista y uno o dos laterales.

La eliminatoria no fue nada buena. El PSG se desinflo como un globo porque no es un equipo serio pese a los grandes jugadores que tiene.

Si algo caracteriza al Madrid es ser muy poco conformista, y hay que tomar nota de todo lo que paso sin dejar de disfrutar el exito, pero tampoco cayendo en triunfalismos excesivos.


----------



## El Juani (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## kicorv (10 Mar 2022)

Si ayer ya de por sí fue un gustazo, hoy además con los llantos de catalufos ante la grandiosa noche de ayer, alegando que la cagada de Donnaruma fue falta (además de injustos, ciegos) y polladas varias que ni me acuerdo porque son irrelevantes.


----------



## Suprimo (10 Mar 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



No se ve nada


----------



## El Juani (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Juani (10 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> No se ve nada



Los de Gol... que son chapuceros


----------



## petro6 (10 Mar 2022)

Lo que me he reido hoy en el curro. Les ha jodido más a los del pateti que a los culerdos. Cuánta bilis he recogido ..jajaja


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Mar 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Nadie o ningún madridista está seguro que el Madrid está entre lo mejor de Europa, de lo que sí está seguro es que es el único equipo que tiene una cosa en su gen, en su manera de competir, de afrontar los partidos a vida o muerte, que no lo tiene ningún otro equipo. No creo que nadie está diciendo que el Madrid vaya a ganar la Champions, porque estaría totalmente equivocado, pero que morirá en el intento, segurísimo que sí.




En europa solo el Bayern tiene ese gen, y es otra cosa.
El Madrid con un gol es capaz de remontar, el Bayer cuando se pone en plan competitivo también te remonta.

Creo que son los dos únicos equipos de Europa de verdad que independientemente de su estado o plantilla siempre dan miedo.


Es curiosos como el ciclo de este real Madrid debería haber acabado hace tres años, aún le da para ganar ligar y llegar a semifinales de Champions.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Mar 2022)

Ya si palmase hoy los culerdos seria apoteosico.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Mar 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Orgasmico y además frances el que les manda para casa.


----------



## El Juani (10 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Orgasmico y además frances el que les manda para casa.



Si te das cuenta en el empate ya saben lo que va a pasar... parece una sala de duelo de un cementerio.


----------



## El Juani (10 Mar 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Ya si palmase hoy los culerdos seria apoteosico.



No seas cabronazo. Lo suyo seria que Barça y Madrid ganasen UEFA y Champions y hubiera una Supercopa Europeda.


----------



## Glokta (10 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El PSG jugó entre bien y muy bien durante 150/180 minutos, que es el 80 y pico por ciento de la eliminatoria. No empecemos a chuparnos las pollas y a "poner las cosas en sus sitio", que si no es por Courtois, el VAR, y una cagada impropia de Donnaruma, nos llevamos un carro de goles. Hemos pasado siendo peores porque somos el Madrid y lo de ser mejores o peores que el rival no computa en nuestro plano de existencia.
> 
> Y estoy de acuerdo con lo de Ancelotti, sé que es un poco duro, pero ahora mismo somos Italia: una panda de veteranos con más años que un saco de gnomos jugando a aguantar con el culo prieto y esperar un error del contrario. Nos podemos salir un poco del guión en casos de extrema necesidad, pero tampoco mucho.
> 
> Ancelotti tiene sus costumbres y tal, pero tiene al equipo enchufado. Y os digo más, en 25 años de entrenador no he escuchado ni a uno de los cientos de jugadores que ha entrenado rajar de él. Ni a Ibrahimovic, que raja hasta de Mahoma. Tácticamente será un poco mierdaseca, pero para el resto, que no es poco, sigue siendo top.



En el parque de los principes nos pudo caer un carro de goles. En el partido de ayer, primera parte igualada, con mas control del Madrid aunque estando el peseye replegado atrás y saliendo a la contra con balones a Mbappe pudieron hacer mucho daño y de hecho cascaron el gol. Y en la segunda no hubo color y no sabria decir porque, Benzema y Vini presionaban la salida de balón que parecian dos toros fisicamente y los del peseye no sabían meter un patadon arriba y allí cayeron dos goles pero podían caer dos mas porque les quitamos el balón tropecientas veces casi al lado de su area. Ademas Don Luka que se marco una jugada de libro en el segundo

Pero si, puede perfectamente pasar como la temporada pasada como cuando eliminamos al Liverpool de forma clara y luego fue la nada en la siguiente contra el Chelsea. Al menos Mbappe ha tomado nota de lo que es el Bernabéu


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Mar 2022)

Florentimo! Jubila ya a bencemal o a alguien y trae rápido a Embapiés. Queremos ver a Embapiés en la lija


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Mar 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Si te das cuenta en el empate ya saben lo que va a pasar... parece una sala de duelo de un cementerio.




Me da que sin el mamadou no vuelven a optar a nada, Neymar viejo, di María viejo, Messi viejo, ramos viejo, wijnaldum se les marcha, los centrales ayer se vio que no son top mundial como se decía.
Les fichan Dos dinosaurios y ya pensaban que se podían sentar a comer en la mesa de los grandes.
El año que viene cristiano irá para allá tiene pinta y supongo que cambiarán a mbappe por dembele, dudo que haaland quiera ver pasar desde tan joven los mejores años de su carrera estancandose y dejando pasar el tren de los equipos grandes de Europa que optan a todo y tienen nombre.


Hay algo que se nos ha olvidado, ayer Benzema, Modric, kroos, nacho, Carvajal o incluso váter suman 4 champions, saben a lo que juegan, el PSG que era superior en cuanto que le asustaron un poco le empezaron a temblar las piernas, cometieron errores infantiles y demostraron algo que sí ha demostrado el Madrid, saber sufrir y competir incluso a la desesperada como paso en la ida.

Ayer claro no iban dopados los del psg y eso cuenta también, o al menos está vez iban los dos equipos dopados.

Nada nada, estos llevan 10 años de millonadas y ningún título europeo, el City 15 años y tampoco, el Chelsea tiene una manera de ser dirigido más europea y puede que esa sea la clave, al final los Mohamed son forofos y actúan como tal.

Ayer Messi restaba, un tipo que anda por el campo y en toda la eliminatoria le da para una vaselina, ni una carrera, pones a un tío peor pero más físico y sumas.

Pero claro, esto vieron que podían fichar a Messi y ni se lo pensaron, otro cromo, como si se tratase del FIFA.

Neymar es alucinante como ha tirado su vida a la mierda por dinero y por pensar que marcha dose a París ganaría algo, un tipo con todas las condiciones huye de Messi para terminar otra vez en el mismo equipo que el, de coña.

La sensación de jugar en Inglaterra contra clásicos como arsenal, Liverpool, united, o en España contra Barcelona, Atlético o Sevilla no te la puede dar la liga francesa.


----------



## cebollo (10 Mar 2022)

Hay estadios donde el público canta sin parar. Impresiona a los rivales cuando salen a calentar pero rápidamente el ruido se convierte en otra forma de silencio como el aire acondicionado.

El Bernabeu es muy frío y silencioso pero a veces se enciende en un segundo. Puede ser un gol, una jugada bonita, un cambio o un error arbitral. Pero de repente ruge y acojona, un gigante despierta. Empiezan a cantar viejos, a dar saltos ejecutivos trajeados.

Deja de cantar solo un fondo y empieza a cantar todo el estadio y es como subir de golpe 4 veces el volumen de la tele.

Ayer fue una opera hasta el minuto 60 y un concierto heavy hasta el final. Y cambia en dos segundos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Hay estadios donde el público canta sin parar. Impresiona a los rivales cuando salen a calentar pero rápidamente el ruido se convierte en otra forma de silencio como el aire acondicionado.
> 
> El Bernabeu es muy frío y silencioso pero a veces se enciende en un segundo. Puede ser un gol, una jugada bonita, un cambio o un error arbitral. Pero de repente ruge y acojona, un gigante despierta. Empiezan a cantar viejos, a dar saltos ejecutivos trajeados.
> 
> ...




Siempre me ha dado la impresión de ser uno de los estadios más frios que he visitado.

Puede ser por la costumbre a ganar o exigir, pero si es cierto, cuando se produce la chispa es otra cosa.

Normalmente en España los más animadores son el Bilbao o el Atlético de Madrid y en Inglaterra Liverpool o united, donde sin duda he visto más forofos o en europa es en Portugal donde en un partido intrasdente de liga por un error arbitral casi saltan al campo, aunque eso es otra cosa.


----------



## Hermericus (10 Mar 2022)

Pues yo no quiero a Mbape en el Madrid

El cupo de Mamadus está cubierto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Pues yo no quiero a Mbape en el Madrid
> 
> El cupo de Mamadus está cubierto.




Claro hombre, teníendo a ausencio para que queremos al mamadou este...


----------



## Hermericus (10 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Claro hombre, teníendo a ausencio para que queremos al mamadou este...




Tenemos a Benzema y Vinizius

Asensio, Bale, Hazard....

Si viene Haland no necesitamos a la rana para nada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Exacto, es algo que remarque en el partido de ida y que casi nadie vio, cuando sigues distintas ligas y ves como se desenvuelven sus equipos en ellas regularmente sabes que una cosa es la motivación y otra estar 90 minutos sin parar corriendo, el PSG no jugaba contra un equipo de segunda b, era el Madrid, que lo que tienen viejo es el centro del campo el resto es una plantilla más o menos joven.
> 
> Llevaban chaska hasta las cejas los cabrones estos en Francia.
> Que corría hasta Neymar que no ha esprintado en su puta vida.



Cuando no troleas hasta parece que sabes de lo que hablas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Mar 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Gran victoria, aunque solo pude ver los primeros 15 minutos. El real Madrid bien, pero no hay que tocar cantos de sirena, hace 2 años se elimino al Liverpool y nos meó luego el Chelsea. Esto pudo haber acabado con 3 goles de Mbappe. Hay que dar descanso a jugadores clave como Benzema o Modric. Camavinga tiene que jugar más a menudo. Por último, Asensio y Carvajal deben ir al banquillo, y sacar a Lucas Vázquez y a Rodrigo o Bale.



Claro. yo vuelvo a decir que City y Bayern hay que evitarlos y Liverpul nos haría correr mucho.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Mar 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> No seas cabronazo. Lo suyo seria que Barça y Madrid ganasen UEFA y Champions y hubiera una Supercopa Europeda.



Prefiero que la gane el Cerdilla.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me da que sin el mamadou no vuelven a optar a nada, Neymar viejo, di María viejo, Messi viejo, ramos viejo, wijnaldum se les marcha, los centrales ayer se vio que no son top mundial como se decía.
> Les fichan Dos dinosaurios y ya pensaban que se podían sentar a comer en la mesa de los grandes.
> El año que viene cristiano irá para allá tiene pinta y supongo que cambiarán a mbappe por dembele, dudo que haaland quiera ver pasar desde tan joven los mejores años de su carrera estancandose y dejando pasar el tren de los equipos grandes de Europa que optan a todo y tienen nombre.
> 
> ...



Fichar a Me$$i fue un error que ya cometieron equipos como el Milan. Y Gramos ni te cuento. Son jugadores que ya han jugado sus mejores partidos y que se han entregado a otros equipos. Si quieren ganar algo hay que fichar estrellas en sus veinte, que es lo que hicieron con ney. Si fueran inteligentes irían a por Pedri por ejemplo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Pues yo no quiero a Mbape en el Madrid
> 
> El cupo de Mamadus está cubierto.



Está claro que el cupo de mamadus tiene que ser limitado. Frappé, Minga y 2-3 más como mucho.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Mar 2022)

Embapiés tiene que jubar la lija.

Jubilais a los galásticos que tenéis en el banquito, bencemal puede descansar y ficticius se vende al psg.


----------



## fachacine (10 Mar 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> pesaditos los mandriles pal ignore los 3
> 
> ya os lo quitaré cuando os eliminen si me acuerdo que no creo, el comepollera el único, los otros sois unos anodinos come pollas
> 
> MANDRILES HIJOS DE PUTA TODOS



Vete a comerle la polla a dos manos al viejo de tu puto padre, subnormal, y trágate toda su lefa. Anda ves y dale al biberón, retrasado, al Madrid lo respetas o te mandamos a tragar rabos


----------



## vurvujo (10 Mar 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¿Te vale asi?



¿Para qué le respondes?

Lleva 16 horas con el mismo mensaje para que alguien le responda ... y así poder decir la frase que quiere.


----------



## xilebo (10 Mar 2022)

*Ante estos dos solo se puede poner cara de asombro*


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Mar 2022)

La repetición del 1-1 está complicadísimo encontrarla. Sólo hay ese resúmen, donde se ve claro que es falta de libro.

Pero lo alucinante es que Embapiés casca 3 goles a Courtois. 2 en fuera de juebo, ok. Pero lo que quiero disir es que hacerle 3 goles a Courtois es algo demasiado complicado. Y Embapiés finaliza 3 jugadas marcando a Courtois como si nada.


----------



## vurvujo (10 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los Cocos son los alemanes, y luego dos ingleses, Chelsea y City por su condición física.
> 
> Después Liverpool.
> 
> ...



El Liverpool ahora mismo lleva una dinámica muy ganadora. 

6 partidos de liga ganados, más el partido de ida y algún triunfo más en una de las mil pocas que juega allí.


----------



## Covid Bryant (10 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Vete a comerle la polla a dos manos al viejo de tu puto padre, subnormal, y trágate toda su lefa. Anda ves y dale al biberón, retrasado, al Madrid lo respetas o te mandamos a tragar rabos



pero si los que la chupais sois los mandriles come pollas 

el mandril es de la escoria mascarillera covilerda

toda la grada mascarilleando, la verguenza de europa

come pollas retrasados hijos de puta

tira sorbelefas y reza por el ajax o el paleti


----------



## Covid Bryant (10 Mar 2022)

y el mandril me lo paso por los cojones como vosotros pasais la lengua por las pollas erectas de viejos, como vea un mandril come pollas le hago un queretaro-atlas para que os entierre vuestra familia de covilerdos con honores mascarillas a media asta

jjajaj retrasados de mierda

a ver si toca el bayern y el 8-2 al farsa queda en risa al lao de la pana que os meten, hijos de puta


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Mar 2022)

Que el trampas iba a pasar a cuartos ya os dije el otro día que era cuestión de heztado. Como que al farsa le van a sostener en lija para que no se salga de los puestos de uropa, que es otra cuestiòn de heztado.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Me gusta que haya tocado el PSG, es la ocasion de ver de que pasta esta hecho este equipo y de poner en su sitio al jeque y sus adlateres para demostrar quien manda en Europa.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Pues yo no quiero a Mbape en el Madrid
> 
> El cupo de Mamadus está cubierto.



Para mi no es mejor ni que Cristiano, ni que Ronaldo, en cambio Haaland si me parece un delantero centro puro como no ha tenido el Madrid desde hace muchisimo tiempo. Y otra cosa mas, si Mbappe no fichase por el Madrid, lo normal es que renovase por el PSG, cosa que me preocuparia bastante menos que ver a Haaland fichando por otro grande de Europa.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Mar 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> El Liverpool ahora mismo lleva una dinámica muy ganadora.
> 
> 6 partidos de liga ganados, más el partido de ida y algún triunfo más en una de las mil pocas que juega allí.



Sí sí, pero el Inter le ganó en casa el martes, estuvo a un gol de la prórroga a pesar de jugar media hora con 10.

Miedito dan el City y el Bayern El Chelsea con la tontería esta de ser propiedad de un oligarca expoliador ruso se les ha terminado de torcer la temporada. Está claro que Chelsea, Liverpool y si me apuras Juve (cuidado con el Vlahovic ese) son mucha traca, pero no es lo mismo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Mar 2022)

Al Atleti le van a expulsar a 5, les van a sancionar con 3 partidos sin jubar, la prensa va a culpar al Cholo de todo y van a pedir su expulsión de hezpain.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Mar 2022)

Y a ver si Ancelotti se da cuenta de una vez por todas de dos cosas, el Madrid es mejor jugando con cuatro en el medio campo, y que Asensio no tiene lo que hay que tener para ser titular.


----------



## Niels Bohr (10 Mar 2022)

Jojojo qué brutalidad la remontada, el Madrid es el único que hace estas cosas en todo el mundo.

Bueno, como quedó demostrado, la táctica de Ancelotti de esperar atrás en París era correcta porque la pantera Mbappé con espacios es la bestia. Ayer metió 3 sin despeinarse. Parece Carl Lewis contra aficionados. Qué pedazo de bestia, qué estampa tiene el cabrón. Qué velocidad, qué reprise y qué bien juega. Lo malo es que está condicionado por el físico y si decae... Es muy parecido a Cristiano, privilegiado físico, un velocista. A ver cuántos goles mete al año en el Madrid, pero menos de 50 habrá que pedirle que suba el listón que puede meterlos como CR y Messi.

Por lo demás, fue un puto milagro, pero son milagros que solo consigue el Madrid. Fue muy inferior en los dos partidos pero metió 3 goles el moro porque Alá así lo quiso, puta suerte. No ha metido un hat-trick en su vida y lo mete ayer. Por eso nadie se lo explica y los catalanes estaban desencajados, porque no lo entienden. Solo nosotros lo entendemos. No es el dinero ni el ADN ni pollas en vinagre. El Madrid no juega nunca una puta mierda pero gana más que nadie. Hoy Isidoro San José ha dicho en la tertulia de esRadio que vio el partido con Raúl y Roberto Carlos, y comentaban que el Madrid nunca ha jugado bien. Pero nunca. Ni la quinta de San José con mil ligas seguidas, ni la de Raúl con 3 ChL, ni la de Cristiano con 4.

Por lo demás, tienen que jugar Valverde y Camavinga mucho más. Ancelotti es un gran entrenador, es una suerte tenerlo pese a que mucha gente lo critica porque critican a todos y también decían que Benzema era malísimo y ahora es el mejor 9 del mundo con 34 años. También ha conseguido hacer buen jugador a Vinicius, cosa de locos porque es más malo que la carne de pescuezo, pero no creo que juegue mucho si viene la tortuga. Es desesperante el chaval. Tuvo unos buenos meses pero vuelve a ser el mismo paquete de siempre. Rodrygo, Vinicius y Asensio han tenido la suerte de que el Madrid estaba canino ahorrando para Mbappé, pero tener a esos paquetes tantos años en el Madrid no se veía desde Villarroya, Lasa y demás.

Por lo demás, si el Bayern nos da 70 por Mendy, con un lacito. El mismo Nacho es mucho mejor jugador. Y el pobre Carvi que me cae tan bien, no queda nada de él. Está acabado desde su enfermedad del corazón.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Para mi no es mejor ni que Cristiano, ni que Ronaldo, en cambio Haaland si me parece un delantero centro puro como no ha tenido el Madrid desde hace muchisimo tiempo. Y otra cosa mas, si Mbappe no fichase por el Madrid, lo normal es que renovase por el PSG, cosa que me preocuparia bastante menos que ver a Haaland fichando por otro grande de Europa.



Haaland está claro que pinta muy bien, pero ahora mismo juega en un equipo de segundo nivel europeo.

Yo también creo que es un crack, pero ahí hay un % de incertidumbre que no existe con Mbappé.


----------



## fachacine (10 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo sigo la Bundesliga y el Bayern tiene "petardazos inexplicables". Hay días que no entiendes lo que les pasa, pero no juegan bien.
> 
> Pasa alomejor el 15-20% de las veces, pero este año incluso se han llevado alguna goleada muy seria.
> 
> A mi el Bayern no me da tanto respeto como otros (me da, obviamente), las tres últimas eliminatorias les hemos ganado. Y NO defienden especialmente bien (En Bundesliga 27 goles en 25 partidos) Solo que generan muchisimas ocasiones.



Maldini en la previa dijo que el Bayern no está bien, a partir de minuto 1:04


----------



## el ruinas II (10 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Fichar a Me$$i fue un error que ya cometieron equipos como el Milan. Y Gramos ni te cuento. Son jugadores que ya han jugado sus mejores partidos y que se han entregado a otros equipos. Si quieren ganar algo hay que fichar estrellas en sus veinte, que es lo que hicieron con ney. Si fueran inteligentes irían a por Pedri por ejemplo.



Ahora a M€$$i ya lo empiezan a basuerear en argentina, se han dado cuenta del bluffazo que es ese tio desde hace unos años. Que si, te marcaba un hat trick al betis o al levante y todos empezaban a flipar, que si es de otra galaxia, lo que hace el no lo hace nadie, hay un futbol antes de messi y otro despues de él. Pues eso, en europa hace mucho tiempo que messi no pinta nada, es un jugador bueno pero que no es capaz de dar vuelta a una eliminatoria que se pone jodida, y al final, eso es lo que cuenta. Es un jugador muy bueno para apalizar equipos de mierda, pero normal cuando hay que decidir en un partido contra un rival potente. Y lo de Ramos es ya de traca, parece que esta temporada ya esta amortizado y para la quie viene es un año mas viejo, khelaifi le esta pagando 10 millones netos por temporada a un tipo que no le aporta nada.


----------



## Drogoprofe (10 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Maldini en la previa dijo que el Bayern no está bien, a partir de minuto 1:04



Este tío es sucnor


----------



## Fiodor (10 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y a ver si Ancelotti se da cuenta de una vez por todas de dos cosas, el Madrid es mejor jugando con cuatro en el medio campo, y que Asensio no tiene lo que hay que tener para ser titular.



También creo que jugaría mejor con cuatro en el centro del campo. Aunque el problema más grave es que, de los tres titulares, solamente Modric está a gran nivel... Casemiro lleva un año muy irregular y Kroos no aguanta los partidos físicos como el de ayer. Aparte de sus contínuos pases horizontales que ya están muy vistos y apenas crean oportunidades de peligro...


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Haaland está claro que pinta muy bien, pero ahora mismo juega en un equipo de segundo nivel europeo.
> 
> Yo también creo que es un crack, pero ahí hay un % de incertidumbre que no existe con Mbappé.



Yo es que a Mbappe para jugar a la contra lo veo un crack, pero pienso que el Madrid necesita mas un tipo que fije a los centrales contrarios y cause panico en el area, y Haaland puede hacer ambas cosas, jugar en el area y jugar a la contra. Mbappe es una bala, pero a la vista esta que no ha conseguido nada ni aun teniendo a Messi y Neymar jugando para el.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Mar 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> También creo que jugaría mejor con cuatro en el centro del campo. Aunque el problema más grave es que, de los tres titulares, solamente Modric está a gran nivel... Casemiro lleva un año muy irregular y Kroos no aguanta los partidos físicos como el de ayer. Aparte de sus contínuos pases horizontales que ya están muy vistos y apenas crean oportunidades de peligro...



Si ayer no llega a marcar el PSG en la primera parte, igual la hubiesemos acabado cagando por ese empeño en dar prioridad al 4-3-3.


----------



## cebollo (10 Mar 2022)

Militao en las carreras suele conseguir que un delantero rápido parezca lento. Bueno, pues ayer hubo tres carreras en las que Mbappe consiguió que Militao pareciera. Helguera. Físicamente es de otro mundo. 

En el gol, es una jugada para ir a la banda e intentar el regate o el centro. Lo convirtió en un mano a mano porque corrió 50 metros en 4 segundos.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Mbappe es una bala, pero a la vista esta que no ha conseguido nada ni aun teniendo a Messi y Neymar jugando para el.



Hombre, yo diría más bien que Messi y Neymar no han conseguido nada ni teniendo a Mbappé para meterles goles. Eso de que no ha conseguido nada... no sé Rick, ha metido dos goles, le han anulado 3 por un pelo, ha forzado 5 amarillas creo y Courtois le ha sacado otras 4 o 5. Messi ha fallado un penalti y ha jugado andando, y Neymar juega 10 minutos y se rasca los huevos los otros 80.


----------



## El Juani (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## filets (10 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Hombre, yo diría más bien que Messi y Neymar no han conseguido nada ni teniendo a Mbappé para meterles goles. Eso de que no ha conseguido nada... no sé Rick, ha metido dos goles, le han anulado 3 por un pelo, ha forzado 5 amarillas creo y Courtois le ha sacado otras 4 o 5. Messi ha fallado un penalti y ha jugado andando, y Neymar juega 10 minutos y se rasca los huevos los otros 80.



Y ambos cobran mas que Kylian


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Tenemos a Benzema y Vinizius
> 
> Asensio, Bale, Hazard....
> 
> Si viene Haland no necesitamos a la rana para nada.




Asesensio, bale, hazard...

Exfutbolistas los 3


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Mar 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



El punto bueno es que es un chaval muy auténtico porque escribe sus propios posts de Instagram. El punto malo es que esá claro que escribe sus propios posts de instragram porque telita su ortografía.


----------



## petro6 (10 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Tenemos a Benzema y Vinizius
> 
> Asensio, Bale, Hazard....
> 
> Si viene Haland no necesitamos a la rana para nada.



La rana..jajajajja


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Mar 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> El Liverpool ahora mismo lleva una dinámica muy ganadora.
> 
> 6 partidos de liga ganados, más el partido de ida y algún triunfo más en una de las mil pocas que juega allí.




Y tiene a un gran entrenador


----------



## el ruinas II (10 Mar 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Este tío es sucnor



y los subnormales que lo escuchan y lo siguen en youtube ya no te digo, maldini es un culerdo de mierda y ademas sociata hijo de la grandisima puta, tiene gracia que lo tengan en la cope como referente de algo.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (10 Mar 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> El piperio



Eso iba a decir yo, mucha pipa veo por aquí

*FELICIDADES PIPEROS!!!!*
*
OS VAIS A EMPACHAR DE CARLETTO COMO GANE LA CHAMPIÑONS!
*
*

*


----------



## Drogoprofe (10 Mar 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> y los subnormales que lo escuchan y lo siguen en youtube ya no te digo, maldini es un culerdo de mierda y ademas sociata hijo de la grandisima puta, tiene gracia que lo tengan en la cope como referente de algo.



En las preguntas de ese programa, un día le preguntaron que si iba a resucitar?...


----------



## El Juani (10 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El punto bueno es que es un chaval muy auténtico porque escribe sus propios posts de Instagram. El punto malo es que esá claro que escribe sus propios posts de instragram porque telita su ortografía.



El francés no es mi fuerte. Pero se le perdona no?


----------



## vurvujo (10 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El punto bueno es que es un chaval muy auténtico porque escribe sus propios posts de Instagram. El punto malo es que esá claro que escribe sus propios posts de instragram porque telita su ortografía.



¿Qué errores hay?. No tengo ni idea de francés.


Pero como diría Mayweather, si la pasta que gano dependiera de escribir bien, escribiría bien.

Desde luego eso le perseguirá toda la vida, desde los 10 años ha estado más en entrenamientos en cancha que en aulas, el día tiene 24 horas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Fichar a Me$$i fue un error que ya cometieron equipos como el Milan. Y Gramos ni te cuento. Son jugadores que ya han jugado sus mejores partidos y que se han entregado a otros equipos. Si quieren ganar algo hay que fichar estrellas en sus veinte, que es lo que hicieron con ney. Si fueran inteligentes irían a por Pedri por ejemplo.



O a por gavi, Adama, Ferrán o abde.


----------



## vurvujo (10 Mar 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Y tiene a un gran entrenador



También. Como me corrigieron arriba, perdieron contra Inter hace dos días.

Pero definitivamente no están siguiendo al Liverpool, llevan una dinámica increíble este año. Quizá vieron el partido el martes y se fijaron que no van de primeros en la premier y concluyeron que el equipo está mal.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Mar 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> y los subnormales que lo escuchan y lo siguen en youtube ya no te digo, maldini es un culerdo de mierda y ademas sociata hijo de la grandisima puta, tiene gracia que lo tengan en la cope como referente de algo.



Progre de mierda sí, como casi todos los que trabajan en la cultura en este país. Culerdo no. Creo que es del Leganés incluso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> O a por gavi, Adama, Ferrán o abde.



Abde es un bluf brutal. Al chaval lo sacaron de la copa áfrica y luego no han contado con él. Son gentuza.


----------



## vurvujo (10 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Militao en las carreras suele conseguir que un delantero rápido parezca lento. Bueno, pues ayer hubo tres carreras en las que Mbappe consiguió que Militao pareciera. Helguera. Físicamente es de otro mundo.
> 
> En el gol, es una jugada para ir a la banda e intentar el regate o el centro. Lo convirtió en un mano a mano porque corrió 50 metros en 4 segundos.



Bien visto. Ese sprint en el primer gol es increíble.

También dos cosas que me llamaron la atención. Alaba deliberadamente le regaló el primer palo, tapando la posibilidad de tirar al segundo y Courtois se comió el gol, se le perdona porque nos salvó en otras.

El gol anulado fue espectacular, me recordó a Ronaldo el gordo


----------



## road runner (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Mar 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> También. Como me corrigieron arriba, perdieron contra Inter hace dos días.
> 
> Pero definitivamente no están siguiendo al Liverpool, llevan una dinámica increíble este año. Quizá vieron el partido el martes y se fijaron que no van de primeros en la premier y concluyeron que el equipo está mal.



Muchos de los que escribimos aquí seguimos bastante el fútbol en general. El Liverpool de Klopp con todo el equipo es un equipo temible, pero tiene pájaras. El patético pudo ganarle en el wanda por ejemplo. Contra el Madrí pondría un 55-45 para ellos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Mar 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Bien visto. Ese sprint en el primer gol es increíble.
> 
> También dos cosas que me llamaron la atención. Alaba deliberadamente le regaló el primer palo, tapando la posibilidad de tirar al segundo y Courtois se comió el gol, se le perdona porque nos salvó en otras.
> 
> El gol anulado fue espectacular, me recordó a Ronaldo el gordo



Curtoá no supo leer lo que hacía Alaba y entre los dos le dejaron el palo corto libre.

Y sí claro, Frappé es un crack. Por eso lo quieren todos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Mar 2022)

road runner dijo:


>



Pa lo que ha quedao.


----------



## el ruinas II (10 Mar 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Jojojo qué brutalidad la remontada, el Madrid es el único que hace estas cosas en todo el mundo.
> 
> Bueno, como quedó demostrado, la táctica de Ancelotti de esperar atrás en París era correcta porque la pantera Mbappé con espacios es la bestia. Ayer metió 3 sin despeinarse. Parece Carl Lewis contra aficionados. Qué pedazo de bestia, qué estampa tiene el cabrón. Qué velocidad, qué reprise y qué bien juega. Lo malo es que está condicionado por el físico y si decae... Es muy parecido a Cristiano, privilegiado físico, un velocista. A ver cuántos goles mete al año en el Madrid, pero menos de 50 habrá que pedirle que suba el listón que puede meterlos como CR y Messi.
> 
> ...



joder, san jose y hablando en es pipa, casi nada al aparato. El que no jugaba una mierda era el y el equipo de los garcias porque eran unos petardos, eso si, le echaban mucha casta, pero esos eran malos de cojones . Un equipo lo hacen jugadores, el madrid jugo dirigido por ancelotti con bale, cristiano, modric, benzema, kroos, marcelo , ramos, etc, cuando estaban en el mejor momento de su carrera partidazos del mejor futbol que se ha visto . Es pipa, es la radio de mierda de todos los trogloditas que añoran el madridismo rancio. Aquel de cuando el madrid si que jugaba fatal pero ademas era un equipo que no pintaba nada en europa. Es la radio de luis pipero, un puto subnormal que dijo que el invitaba al bernabeu a cualquiera que fuera a silbarle a cristiano ronaldo. 

aqui un articulo donde se pone en su sitio al hijo de la gran puta de luis pipero-tejedor y su ranciomadridismo y la caceria que muchos como el iniciaron contra bale desde el dia que ficho por el real madrid, 









El madridismo de cubierta retráctil.


El pasado 15 de abril, La Galerna publicó una entrevista a D. Luis Herrero Tejedor, periodista y madridista. A mí parecer, uno de los mejores periodistas




www.lagalerna.com


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Maldini en la previa dijo que el Bayern no está bien, a partir de minuto 1:04



Y es verdad que no está bien. Muchos partidos de la bundesliga se le están atravesando. Pero yo no lo quiero como rival.


----------



## xilebo (10 Mar 2022)

*Ha cambiado el refrán*


----------



## vurvujo (10 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Curtoá no supo leer lo que hacía Alaba y entre los dos le dejaron el palo corto libre.
> 
> Y sí claro, Frappé es un crack. Por eso lo quieren todos.




Correcto, Courtois no entendió lo que hacía Alaba.

El chinegro está en otro nivel de entendimiento del juego


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Mar 2022)

En la 13ª el Bayern nos superó de una manera bestial 150 de los 180 minutos de la eliminatoria. Pero bestial.

¿Pero quién ganó, eh? 

Yo quiero al Bayern. Si ganamos, ganamos. Si perdemos, es contra un enemigo "que lo merece", una entidad con tradición y un club con el que tenemos cosas en común.

No debemos engañarnos por el resultado de anoche ante las limitaciones de este equipo. Igual que esta victoria ha sacudido internacionalmente la imagen de *todos* los equipos estado, no quiero que una posible derrota del mejor club deportivo de todos los tiempos ante los establos de esclavos de lujo de los moros y los rusos que aún quedan en la competición afecte a ese balance de imagen y prestigio.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (10 Mar 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Messi se equivocó yendo a ese club tan ruin y rastrero como es el PSG en vez de al City con Pep asi que apechugue con su decisión, pena por Messi ninguna.
> 
> Y el ridículo lo ha hecho un perico como Pochettino que le va grande el puesto.


----------



## seven up (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## xilebo (10 Mar 2022)

*Lamentable temporada del argentino*


----------



## AlterEgoYo (10 Mar 2022)

Partido de los que crean afición. Problema? Que estos partidos los ven ahora solo los que ya son aficionados y pagan, o bajan al bar mientras sus hijos se quedan en casa con las maquinitas.

Un niño que vea ese partido con su padre es un aficionado de por vida. Sin embargo, no lo ha visto...


----------



## pepitoburbujas (10 Mar 2022)

qbit dijo:


> No hay que menospreciar las remontadas del pasado. No fueron peores. Lo que pasa es que están medio olvidadas mientras que esta acaba de suceder.
> 
> Lo que es cierto es que no creo que haya un club con tantas remontadas, pero es que no hay nadie que haya ganado tanto como el Madrid, así que es lógico.



Yo no las menosprecio. En su momento fueron muy sonadas. Eran otros tiempos donde no se daban los partidos por tv, los tenías que escuchar por la radio.

Lo que sí me parece es que la de ayer fue más gorda que ninguna:

- Era en champions. Las otras eran en la uefa.

- El PSG actual es el nuevo rico que todo lo compra, una cosa contra la que no se puede competir. Venía de darnos un baño en la ida, y nos lo estaba dando en la vuelta también. Nos estaba ganando en nuestro estadio. Por eso la ramuntada fue más schockante. En aquellas remontadas con Santillana y Cía. empezábamos ganando y avasallando. En esta ha sido distinto; hemos resurgido al final, cuando se acababa el tiempo.

- Yo no sé vosotros, pero a mi me da especial satisfacción el haberle dado en los morros al jeque prepotente, que por lo que se ve está acostumbrado a avasallar y pisotear a la gente en cuanto las cosas no salen como él quiere. Ha quedado como el culo, y lástima que no salga el video de la liada que montó. Que se ande con ojo Mbappé, porque este es capaz de ponerle una cabeza de camello en la cama.

Otra cosa: ayer por la noche, después del partido, ya tuve que escuchar a algunos periolistos quitando mérito a la victoria: que si el PSG no tenía carácter, que si algunos jugadores jugarían en 2º división aquí en España, etc. Y una mierda. El PSG tiene un equipazo, a pesar del ex-jugador Messi.


----------



## Harkkonen (10 Mar 2022)

Gran victoria contra un equipo que fue mejor en 3/4 partes de la eliminatoria, nos perdonó y zass...

Poco más que decir, resistimos 150 minutos y los masacramos en 30.

- Carvajal ya no da el nivel, mejor Nacho ahí en partidos Top, por lo menos en defensa es más solvente.

- Modric y Kroos no pueden jugar juntos, uno de los dos con Valverde o Camavinga al lado.

- Hay que reservar a Modric para los partidos Top a partir de ahora, es fundamental.

- Necesitamos que Casemiro se entone YA!!, q deje de perder balones

- Asensio no vale para partidos Top, mejor Rodrygo, defiende mejor y da más amplitud

- A ver si Vini vuelve al nivel del otoño

- Yo daría minutos a Bale si está al nivel exijible, necesitamos enchufar a alguien más arriba preveyendo lesiones y Hazard, Jovic y Mariano no dan el nivel

- Pintus lo ha vuelto a hacer, llegamos como aviones al final de temporada, si lo hubiésemos tenido la temporada pasada hubiésemos ganado la Liga y quien sabe la Champions...
No hay lesiones musculares, todo llegan bien a marzo, un crack

Pd - Mbappe va a ser una absoluta leyenda en el Madrid y nos va a dar muchos títulos.
Sólo vi a dos delanteros mejores, los dos Ronaldos


----------



## Harkkonen (10 Mar 2022)

Núnca estuvo tan claro lo que necesita el Madrid para volver a dominar Europa...

Contando que Mbappe ya está fichado;

Un lateral derecho Top

Y vincular a Barella para que la temporada no, la siguiente sea el sustituto de Modric

Pd - Si viene Haaland perfecto tb, pero primero el lateral derecho


----------



## Harkkonen (10 Mar 2022)

Courtois-Lunin

Fichaje Top-Carvajal

Militao-Nacho
Alaba-Marin

Mendy-MiguelG

Camavinga-Casemiro
Modric-Kroos
Valverde-Bruno

Mbappe-Peter
Benzema-Latasa
Vinicius-Rodrygo

+ Marvin y Kubo


----------



## Roedr (10 Mar 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Correcto, Courtois no entendió lo que hacía Alaba.
> 
> El chinegro está en otro nivel de entendimiento del juego



Este movimiento de Alaba es de crack total.


----------



## Roedr (10 Mar 2022)

El PSG debería decir que la repetición del sorteo no valió. El moro se calló ante la golfada de la UEFA seguro de que Luciferino le conseguiría arbitrajes favorables.


----------



## Niels Bohr (10 Mar 2022)

Buenísimo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Mar 2022)

Un comentario en marca.com me ha recordado una frase que se ha leído mucho en estos foros hace sólo unos meses de mano de los culés irreductibles.

"Cómo va a querer Mbappe ir a jugar con Vinicius y Benzema pudiendo jugar con Messi y Neymar"


----------



## Niels Bohr (10 Mar 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Yo no las menosprecio. En su momento fueron muy sonadas. Eran otros tiempos donde no se daban los partidos por tv, los tenías que escuchar por la radio.
> 
> Lo que sí me parece es que la de ayer fue más gorda que ninguna:
> 
> ...



Todo mentiras lo que has escrito. Yo las vi todas en el Bernabéu. Fueron mucho mejores y mucho más trabajadas y emocionantes, una presión brutal de todo el partido asfixiando siempre a los rivales. Y muchas fueron en Copa de Europa. Lo de ayer fue puta suerte sin más. 3 goles en 15 minutos inesperados como si el PSG mete 3 que era lo que parecía que iba a pasar. Nada que ver con las remontadas míticas gol a gol sufriendo como perras con una temperatura ambiental que estallaba como un volcán. Lo de ayer es mítico pero a años luz de las remontadas guapas.


----------



## _Suso_ (10 Mar 2022)

El barza acaba de hacer el ridículo jugando en casa en la europa league, o son cosas mías?


----------



## Glokta (10 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Tenemos a Benzema y Vinizius
> 
> Asensio, Bale, Hazard....
> 
> Si viene Haland no necesitamos a la rana para nada.



Bale termina contrato y sería una gilipollez renovarle. Con Hazard nos han colado un Kaka belga. Ausencio de vez en cuando marca un gol bonito pero es poco fiable por lo general, mejor de revulsivo

Haaland no tengo tan claro que venga, el pizzero quiere que sea una subasta antológica y no se si el Madrid se le va a llevar mientras que Mbappe ya está renunciando a dinero por venir. Sería una idiotez no traer a Mbappe y es más el lateral derecho me preocupa tambien


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Mar 2022)

"*Mbappé dijo que quería un equipo competitivo y no se puede tener uno más competitivo. No tiene excusas para hacer otra cosa que quedarse"*, apuntó Al-Khelaifi durante la presentación de Leo Messi. 

Fuente: marca.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Mar 2022)

Me he visto un resumen de un cuarto de hora, y hablando de Vinicius, está en todas, a lo mejor dos o tres toques antes de que entre el gol, pero está en todas. Lo digo porque en las estadísticas va a salir que dio una asistencia chupada tras una cantada del portero, pero ayer jugó de puta madre.

Y el partido de Mbappé es un escándalo. Poneos un resumen largo de Youtube y todo lo que hace el PSG es él.


----------



## Policía Pérez (10 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Me he visto un resumen de un cuarto de hora, y hablando de Vinicius, está en todas, a lo mejor dos o tres toques antes de que entre el gol, pero está en todas. Lo digo porque en las estadísticas va a salir que dio una asistencia chupada tras una cantada del portero, pero ayer jugó de puta madre.
> 
> Y el partido de Mbappé es un escándalo. Poneos un resumen largo de Youtube y todo lo que hace el PSG es él.



Tio, Vinicius no se fue de Hakimi ni una sola vez. Y mira que le ceban para que lo intente una y otra y otra vez

Es mas yo lo que creo es que hay que empezar a alimentar el debate de si realmente hay que quitar a Mbappe en su mejor posicion, que es la de extremo zurdo, solo porque un jugador que no llega a crack como Vinicius este ahi

Es como si te traes a prime Cristiano y lo pones por la banda derecha. No macho, el mejor en su mejor posicion, como decia Mourinho


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (10 Mar 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> El barza acaba de hacer el ridículo jugando en casa en la europa league, o son cosas mías?



tuyas. han ganado en valors


----------



## Woden (11 Mar 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> tuyas. han ganado en valors



i en pusesió


----------



## El Juani (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## REDDY (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## vurvujo (11 Mar 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Tio, Vinicius no se fue de Hakimi ni una sola vez. Y mira que le ceban para que lo intente una y otra y otra vez
> 
> Es mas yo lo que creo es que hay que empezar a alimentar el debate de si realmente hay que quitar a Mbappe en su mejor posicion, que es la de extremo zurdo, solo porque un jugador que no llega a crack como Vinicius este ahi
> 
> Es como si te traes a prime Cristiano y lo pones por la banda derecha. No macho, el mejor en su mejor posicion, como decia Mourinho



Hay que ver.

Vini da 100 en la izquierda y 50 en la derecha.

Mbappé 200 en la izquierda y 180 en la derecha.

Propones mover a Vini a un lugar donde pierde 50 o más de rendimiento para ganar los 20 que gana Mbappé pasando de derecha a izquierda.

Eso o vender a Vini y con esa pasta traer a alguien que de más de 50 en la derecha.


----------



## The Replicant (11 Mar 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> El barza acaba de hacer el ridículo jugando en casa en la europa league, o son cosas mías?



les espera la "pasión turca": vuelta contra el Galatasaray el 17-M y 3 dias después el clásico...

rabo en mano me hallo


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (11 Mar 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> les espera la "pasión turca": vuelta contra el Galatasaray el 17-M y 3 dias después el clásico...
> 
> rabo en mano me hallo



A ver si hay prórroga y vienen frescos.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (11 Mar 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> A ver si hay prórroga y vienen frescos.



OTRA PRÓRROGA PARA PEDRI!!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Mar 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Pd - Mbappe va a ser una absoluta leyenda en el Madrid y nos va a dar muchos títulos.
> Sólo vi a dos delanteros mejores, los dos Ronaldos



Será un sacrilegio decirlo pero yo no tengo tan claro eso,CR7 desde que llegó a Madrid se convirtió básicamente en un tío de área,un cazagoles,muy bueno pero limitado fuera del área, esa sensación de miedo que provoca la tortuga cuando coge el balón y tiene espacio por delante no me la daba el...

Ronaldo el otro en sus años buenos (18 - 22) quizás si fuese superior,pero no cuenta porque aquel era un jugador sobrehumano.

Mbappe es un jugador superior al resto ahora mismo,el único problema que tiene es que es tan físico que una lesión importante y te quedas sin el crack...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (11 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Mbappe es un jugador superior al resto ahora mismo,el único problema que tiene es que es tan físico que una lesión importante y te quedas sin el crack...



Hoy en día el fútbol es tan físico que eso es cierto de todos los jugadores salvo algún buen central con mucha experiencia.


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Mar 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Hoy en día el fútbol es tan físico que eso es cierto de todos los jugadores salvo algún buen central con mucha experiencia.



No es lo mismo que se rompa Asensio,o un Casemiro,o Kroos...estos son básicamente trotones,después de un tiempo vuelven igual porque el fondo físico si lo recuperas.

Mbappe es un velocista y lo que marca diferencias es su físico,ese tiene la lesión de Asensio y jamás volvería a ser el mismo jugador...


----------



## xilebo (11 Mar 2022)

Sigue la euforia por las nubes


----------



## Manero (11 Mar 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> El barza acaba de hacer el ridículo jugando en casa en la europa league, o son cosas mías?



Lo de ayer fué un accidente y ocurren continuamente en el fútbol. Un ridículo es perder en el Bernabéu contra el Sheriff de Tiraspol, un club de un país inexistente y cuyo entrenador ha dejado colgado al equipo para irse a luchar en Ucrania.


----------



## _Suso_ (11 Mar 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Lo de ayer fué un accidente y ocurren continuamente en el fútbol. Un ridículo es perder en el Bernabéu contra el Sheriff de Tiraspol, un club de un país inexistente y cuyo entrenador ha dejado colgado al equipo para irse a luchar en Ucrania.



El problema del barza es que con tantos accidentes este año va a acabar en la uvi


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Mar 2022)

Muy a mi pesar voy a tener que sacar al Manero este del ignore porque no me entero de la mitad de lo que se dice en el hilo...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (11 Mar 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Lo de ayer fué un accidente y ocurren continuamente en el fútbol. Un ridículo es perder en el Bernabéu contra el Sheriff de Tiraspol, un club de un país inexistente y cuyo entrenador ha dejado colgado al equipo para irse a luchar en Ucrania.



Esos ridículos se enjugan mucho mejor si al final ganas la Champions, cosa que el Real Madrid hace con mucha más frecuencia que el Barcelona.


----------



## JimTonic (11 Mar 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Todo mentiras lo que has escrito. Yo las vi todas en el Bernabéu. Fueron mucho mejores y mucho más trabajadas y emocionantes, una presión brutal de todo el partido asfixiando siempre a los rivales. Y muchas fueron en Copa de Europa. Lo de ayer fue puta suerte sin más. 3 goles en 15 minutos inesperados como si el PSG mete 3 que era lo que parecía que iba a pasar. Nada que ver con las remontadas míticas gol a gol sufriendo como perras con una temperatura ambiental que estallaba como un volcán. Lo de ayer es mítico pero a años luz de las remontadas guapas.




ayer no se jugaba contra un club, se jugaba contra un modelo de negocio, se luchaba contra algo que se cree que la historia del madrid de 120 años se puede comprar con millones. No era un juego de futbol, era una lucha entre el mundo civilizado y la anarquia.


Se les dijo claramente, lo estais haciendo mal, no sois bienvenidos aqui en Europa, aqui no se puede comprar a la gente y la gloria no la trae el dinero, os la teneis que ganar


----------



## Manero (11 Mar 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> El problema del barza es que con tantos accidentes este años va a acabar en la uvi



Un simil más acertado sería que el Barça ya ha salido del hospital pero todavía está delicado y tiene dias malos, pero con Bartomeu y Koeman el club tenía un pie y medio en el cementerio.



Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Esos ridículos se enjugan mucho mejor si al final ganas la Champions, cosa que el Real Madrid hace con mucha más frecuencia que el Barcelona.



En la Champions no hay tanta diferencia, así de memoria diría que son 7-4 a favor del Madrid. Si incluimos las Copas de Europa ahí si te daría la razón, pero es que a mi me cuesta asimilar la dificultad de ganarla ahora con la que tenían las primeras 5 Copas de Europa del Madrid con rivales y árbitros elegidos a dedo. Pero crear y organizar una competición tiene esas ventajas así pues mis felicitaciones a Santiago Bernabéu por ello.


----------



## JimTonic (11 Mar 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> Bale termina contrato y sería una gilipollez renovarle. Con Hazard nos han colado un Kaka belga. Ausencio de vez en cuando marca un gol bonito pero es poco fiable por lo general, mejor de revulsivo
> 
> Haaland no tengo tan claro que venga, el pizzero quiere que sea una subasta antológica y no se si el Madrid se le va a llevar mientras que Mbappe ya está renunciando a dinero por venir. Sería una idiotez no traer a Mbappe y es más el lateral derecho me preocupa tambien




Das de baja a marcelo, bale, e isco


Ahora tal como esta el chelsea, el rudiger parece que puede venir
david silva deberia ser el sustituto de modric
Mbpee


Si traen a esos 3 me hago una paja, y crean un equipo brutal


Sino viene halland, que se lo va a llevar el barca, traeria a lewandosky para dos temporadas ofreciendo 10 millones


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Mar 2022)

os traigo la celebración de DJMario desde la grada del bernabeu


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Mar 2022)

a partir del minuto 4 y 40 segundos al gordo de ibai

despues viene DJMARIO


----------



## cebollo (11 Mar 2022)

Jugar con Messi y Neymar en 2022 es bastante parecido a jugar con Figo y Zidane en 2005. Copian al Real Madrid y copian los errores.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Tenemos a Benzema y Vinizius
> 
> Asensio, Bale, Hazard....
> 
> Si viene Haland no necesitamos a la rana para nada.




Claro claro, mejor el rubio que en cuanto que pilla la pelota en el borrusia se hace jugadas recorriendo todo el campo contrario, se echa un equipo de estrellas a la espalda y le da igual que sea un mundial que el Madrid o el Barcelona siempre aparece....

Oye que el rubio marca muchos goles y tal, pero veo al mamadou más determinante y tal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Jugar con Messi y Neymar en 2022 es bastante parecido a jugar con Figo y Zidane en 2005. Copian al Real Madrid y copian los errores.



Más quisieran esos dos estar como Zidane en 2005.


----------



## REDDY (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Más quisieran esos dos estar como Zidane en 2005.



Zidane en 2005 estaba acabadisimo,se limitaba a pasear por el campo y reservarse para darlo todo en el último mundial que le quedaba...




REDDY dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 978484



El Bayern tiene dinero,lo que pasa es que son alemanes y lo de hacer fichajes de 100 millones no les entra en la sesera...

Y el United no digamos,su problema en este caso es que lo despilfarran


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (11 Mar 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Lo de ayer fué un accidente y ocurren continuamente en el fútbol. Un ridículo es perder en el Bernabéu contra el Sheriff de Tiraspol, un club de un país inexistente y cuyo entrenador ha dejado colgado al equipo para irse a luchar en Ucrania.



Un accidente es ganar 5 de 6 partidos de la liguilla y que el otro te lo gane el Sheriff.

Un ridículo es que te gane el Bayern 3 a 0, luego el Benfica 3 a 0, luego 2 victorias 1 a 0 de potra contra el Dínamo. Luego empate con el Benfica y en la última jornada otra derrota 3 a 0.

Y lo sabes.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Mar 2022)

importante el pinchazo ayer del barsa. 3 días después de ir a turquia vienen al bernabeu. Y van a tener que ir con todo allí


----------



## xilebo (11 Mar 2022)

*Vinicius destapa otra cara*

El brasileño lideró la presión contra el *PSG*. Fue el jugador con más recuperaciones en el último tercio de campo. No marcó, pero mostró una faceta clave para seguir progresando.


----------



## fred (11 Mar 2022)

A día de hoy,toquemos madera,tenemos cero lesionados.Manda cojones que el rencor de Zidane le hiciese cambiar a Pintus por el franchute ese que ni me acuerdo como se llamaba.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Mar 2022)

fred dijo:


> A día de hoy,toquemos madera,tenemos cero lesionados.Manda cojones que el rencor de Zidane le hiciese cambiar a Pintus por el franchute ese que ni me acuerdo como se llamaba.




la verdad que si. Me sorprendió muchísimo como acabó el partido el madrid el otro día presionando arriba al PSG


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (11 Mar 2022)

Manero dijo:


> En la Champions no hay tanta diferencia, así de memoria diría que son 7-4 a favor del Madrid. Si incluimos las Copas de Europa ahí si te daría la razón, pero es que a mi me cuesta asimilar la dificultad de ganarla ahora con la que tenían las primeras 5 Copas de Europa del Madrid con rivales y árbitros elegidos a dedo. Pero crear y organizar una competición tiene esas ventajas así pues mis felicitaciones a Santiago Bernabéu por ello.





Detecto en tu post dos falacias lógicas que denominaría: "Falso seny" y "reductio ad blancum et nigrum".


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (11 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Jugar con Messi y Neymar en 2022 es bastante parecido a jugar con Figo y Zidane en 2005. Copian al Real Madrid y copian los errores.



Yo lo retrasaría a 2007. Figo y Zidane en 2005 no estaban tan acabadísimos como Messi hoy y, de hecho, Figo tuvo cuatro años interesantes en el Inter entre 2005 y 2009 en los que ganaron cuatro ligas que no son tan sencillas como la liga de Francia, aunque fue la época del descenso del Barcelona Juventus por corrupción.

El problema de Neymar no viene de la edad. Sufre una fase avanzada del virus de Ronaldinho.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (11 Mar 2022)

Acabo de acordarme de un artículo de hace unos años, cuando el Madrid eliminó al PSG en octavos también, que me hizo mucha gracia.
Lo dejo por aquí porque son risas. Aunque sea de EL PAÍS y lo firme el payaso ese de jabois.
Si teneis 5 minutos leedlo.
Lo dejaría en el hilo del brasa, pero aquí lo leerá más gente.

*
LA TECNOLOGÍA XAVI*

Un partido del Real Madrid no termina hasta que Xavi Hernández dice qué le pareció. Así, en eliminatorias europeas puede haber primera parte, segunda parte, prórroga, penaltis y Xavi. Se trata de una tecnología en pruebas que se hará efectiva en las próximas temporadas. De la misma manera que en otras ligas el juego se detiene cuando hay una jugada dudosa y el árbitro va a consultarla a la banda, el Madrid terminará sus encuentros y esperarán todos, jugadores y cuerpo técnico, abrazados en el círculo central a la espera de que Xavi aparezca en el videomarcador para anunciarles el resultado. Si han sido justos con el fútbol, si han sido respetuosos con el balón o si han mancillado el buen nombre de la posesión por tratar de llegar a la victoria mediante sórdidos atajos, como por ejemplo el gol. Si Xavi da su visto bueno, los madridistas podrán celebrar entonces los cinco goles acumulados durante el partido. Pero si Xavi señala aquí y allá jugadas a balón parado, contragolpes y el despliegue físico de los medios, así como disparos a media distancia y corners sacados al área, entonces el Madrid tendrá que retirarse al vestuario derrotado.

El Madrid-PSG, con la tecnología Xavi, no hubiera podido ser una victoria blanca. “Es inexplicable”, avisó ayer al medio francés So Foot. Es muy común que lo que no entienda Xavi sea inexplicable. Le pasa con las victorias del Madrid y con los jugadores buenos que no están en el Barcelona, como dijo en EL PAÍS: ¿cómo juegan tan bien si no hicieron rondos con nosotros? En cuanto al Madrid, "¿ha sido superior al PSG?" le preguntaron. "Para mí, no. Pero no les importa si son superiores, si dominan o son dominados. Su filosofía es ganar”. Contra esa filosofía reprobable se dirigen los esfuerzos de su Fundación, que trata de acoplar la victoria a métodos homologados por Xavi. Que cada pase y cada movimiento lleve a la vista un certificado de denominación de origen Xavi.


Su revolucionaria tecnología se está fraguando en la Fundación Xavi, un instituto de ciencias sociales dedicado a la divulgación del pensamiento de Xavi. Su ideario es simple: “Fuimos superiores”. Xavi ha pasado su carrera diciendo al final de cada partido “fuimos superiores” y si el Barcelona perdía por nueve goles añadía: “Fuimos superiores, tuvimos el balón y ellos llegaron nueve veces y marcaron nueve goles. No es justo”. Eso y el “no puede ser” casi siempre aplicado a Madrid y Atlético: no puede ser que el Madrid gane jugando así, no puede ser que el Atlético sea un grande jugando así. Xavi no es el dueño del fútbol, como se le reprocha con malicia: es el dueño del “así”. Por eso mientras muchos futbolistas sueñan al retirarse con seguir ligados al fútbol, mejor como entrenadores, el sueño de Xavi siempre fue convertirse en árbitro.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Es falta
> 
> Robontada épica



No llores, cuando el Madrid pierda serás feliz, no desesperes y un poco de paciencia.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Mar 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> Das de baja a marcelo, bale, e isco
> 
> 
> Ahora tal como esta el chelsea, el rudiger parece que puede venir
> ...



David silva? en serio, dejad las putas drogas, por favor, son malas. ¿no será otro Silva?


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Mar 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> El barza acaba de hacer el ridículo jugando en casa en la europa league, o son cosas mías?



ES cosa suya, los indepes jamás hacen el ridículo, usted es que no se entera, yo se lo explico. Ocurre que no han entendido la filosofía del efecto chavi, no han acumulado suficiente posesión para impresionar al rival e hipnotizarlo, pero en el de vuelta ganan con 90 % de posesión y demostrando el ADN chavi. Pero no diga que hacen el ridículo, en este foro hay una frase: Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas.
A ver si decir despues de que te han metido 7-0 el BAyern en una eliminatoria y decir que hemos tenido más posesión es hacer el ridículo, hombre, por favor, usted no entiende el efecto chavi.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Mar 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> joder, san jose y hablando en es pipa, casi nada al aparato. El que no jugaba una mierda era el y el equipo de los garcias porque eran unos petardos, eso si, le echaban mucha casta, pero esos eran malos de cojones . Un equipo lo hacen jugadores, el madrid jugo dirigido por ancelotti con bale, cristiano, modric, benzema, kroos, marcelo , ramos, etc, cuando estaban en el mejor momento de su carrera partidazos del mejor futbol que se ha visto . Es pipa, es la radio de mierda de todos los trogloditas que añoran el madridismo rancio. Aquel de cuando el madrid si que jugaba fatal pero ademas era un equipo que no pintaba nada en europa. Es la radio de luis pipero, un puto subnormal que dijo que el invitaba al bernabeu a cualquiera que fuera a silbarle a cristiano ronaldo.
> 
> aqui un articulo donde se pone en su sitio al hijo de la gran puta de luis pipero-tejedor y su ranciomadridismo y la caceria que muchos como el iniciaron contra bale desde el dia que ficho por el real madrid,
> 
> ...



¿quién dijo que no jugaba bien? ¿San JOsé? hombre, lo dudo, porque entonces parece mentira que no sepa nada del club donde estuvo tantos años, ahora los jugadores de di stéfano eran mancos, la zurda que tenía PUskas por ejemplo no la ha tenido en pegada y precisión nadie, ni Maradona ni Messi ni leches, muchos grandes jugadores ha tenido el equipo que ha jugado de diferentes formas, ya está bien del cuento culerdo de que solo existe un fútbo, el suyo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Mar 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> Ahora a M€$$i ya lo empiezan a basuerear en argentina, se han dado cuenta del bluffazo que es ese tio desde hace unos años. Que si, te marcaba un hat trick al betis o al levante y todos empezaban a flipar, que si es de otra galaxia, lo que hace el no lo hace nadie, hay un futbol antes de messi y otro despues de él. Pues eso, en europa hace mucho tiempo que messi no pinta nada, es un jugador bueno pero que no es capaz de dar vuelta a una eliminatoria que se pone jodida, y al final, eso es lo que cuenta. Es un jugador muy bueno para apalizar equipos de mierda, pero normal cuando hay que decidir en un partido contra un rival potente. Y lo de Ramos es ya de traca, parece que esta temporada ya esta amortizado y para la quie viene es un año mas viejo, khelaifi le esta pagando 10 millones netos por temporada a un tipo que no le aporta nada.



Messi, desde hace años esta cuesta abajo y muy lejos de su gran nivel, aquí se le ha tapado todo, además de que no se si es precisamente el jugador que más entrena y más se cuida, como no se dice nada de "dios" poco se puede saber, el nene que no permite que le cambien y si no fulminan al entrenador. 
RAmos es un ex-jugador de fútbol, ya lo han dicho los propios periolistos, pero no lo quieren reconocer, su cuerpo ha dicho basta, en cuanto fuerza un partido o dos se lesiona, no da para más, está así desde el último año en el Madrid, otra cuestión es que sus colegas y los dos inútiles que tiene como representantes lo vendan muy bien, pero es un ex-jugador para su desgracia.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Mar 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El problema de Neymar no viene de la edad. Sufre una fase avanzada del virus de Ronaldinho.



Perdona, Ronaldinho se puso cebón, entraba en la camiseta cual morcilla en intestino, fue algo impropio de un deportista profesional.

Neymar por lo menos se cuida. El problema de Neymar es más bien el de Bale, que le gusta jugar al fútbol pero no le gusta ser futbolista. Y cuando juega al fútbol va tan de sobrado que lo inflan a patadas (con bastante mala leche, todo hay que decirlo), se lesiona, dos meses en Brasil y volver a empezar.

La prueba de que se parecen es que el Madrid ha entendido que a Bale solo se le puede poner cuando no hay absolutamente ninguna otra opción, pero el PSG todavía cree que con Neymar se ganan partidos.


----------



## cebollo (11 Mar 2022)

Hay unos meses en el Madrid galáctico (con Luxemburgo de entrenador) en que muchos jugadores tienen mucho nombre (Figo, Zidane, Raúl, Beckham, Casillas, Roberto Carlos) pero la realidad era que el único resolutivo que podía ganar partidos era Ronaldo. Y el PSG actual es parecido. Mucho Verrati, Ramos, Neymar, Messi pero el 90 por ciento del peligro en ataque es Mbappe. 

Es mucho más que medio equipo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Mar 2022)

El Madrid ganó champions con Anelka, Karembeu, Iván Campo, etc. En el Madrid todo es posible.
REcuerdo que ese año el BAyern le dió un repaso tremendo en la liguilla, luego llega en eliminatoria y lo eliminan, con un gol de cabeza de Anelka, aquel año fué de locos.


----------



## El Juani (11 Mar 2022)

El problema además de todo lo que estáis comentando, es que los equipos cuando vienen a Madrid y ven las grúas del Bernabéu se van de varetas, aunque juegue Benito y Manolo de Manos a la obra


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Mar 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> El problema además de todo lo que estáis comentando, es que los equipos cuando vienen a Madrid y ven las grúas del Bernabéu se van de varetas.



Pero eso es porque piensan que le puede caer algo encima, es seguridad laboral.  
Luego a veces les cae, pero los goles.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Mar 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> David silva? en serio, dejad las putas drogas, por favor, son malas. ¿no será otro Silva?



Bernardo Silva a lo mejor? El City casi lo traspasa el año pasado.

David Silva tiene la misma edad que Modric, y por si fuera poco hace tres días Modric se lo meó en la frontal, le metió un pepinazo por la escuadra en todos los morros, y su entrenador lo cambió al descanso visto lo visto.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El PSG jugó entre bien y muy bien durante 150/180 minutos, que es el 80 y pico por ciento de la eliminatoria. No empecemos a chuparnos las pollas y a "poner las cosas en sus sitio", que si no es por Courtois, el VAR, y una cagada impropia de Donnaruma, nos llevamos un carro de goles. Hemos pasado siendo peores porque somos el Madrid y lo de ser mejores o peores que el rival no computa en nuestro plano de existencia.
> 
> Y estoy de acuerdo con lo de Ancelotti, sé que es un poco duro, pero ahora mismo somos Italia: una panda de veteranos con más años que un saco de gnomos jugando a aguantar con el culo prieto y esperar un error del contrario. Nos podemos salir un poco del guión en casos de extrema necesidad, pero tampoco mucho.
> 
> Ancelotti tiene sus costumbres y tal, pero tiene al equipo enchufado. Y os digo más, en 25 años de entrenador no he escuchado ni a uno de los cientos de jugadores que ha entrenado rajar de él. Ni a Ibrahimovic, que raja hasta de Mahoma. Tácticamente será un poco mierdaseca, pero para el resto, que no es poco, sigue siendo top.



Ese tipo de entrenadores, los MOlowny(mucha gente no sabrá quién fué), los Del Bosque, Zidane, etc, son buenos entrenadore spara el Madrid, el tema del vestuario, el ambiente, etc, es fundamental, te llega uno de estos que tanto adoran, los klopss de turno y demás, y como caiga mal, la lia en el vestuario dura dos telediarios, el único que si lo hizó bien siendo otro tipo fué Mourinho, el cual hizo una gran labor para terminar con el "efecto meacolonias guardiola" etc, solo hay que ver la campaña que montaron los periolistos contra el por denunciar el tinglado, con el tiempo se reconocerá lo que hizó y como entendió lo que era el club.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Bernardo Silva a lo mejor? El City casi lo traspasa el año pasado.
> 
> David Silva tiene la misma edad que Modric, y por si fuera poco hace tres días Modric se lo meó en la frontal, le metió un pepinazo por la escuadra en todos los morros, y su entrenador lo cambió al descanso visto lo visto.



Ese si, pero dudo que ese lo traspasen por menos de 100 kg, de lo he visto por youtube, hay un Francés el chumeni o como se escriba y a uno del Ajax como posibles llegadas, pero lo mismo hacen un Camavinga, fichan a un tío y no se enteran nuestros listísimos periolistos.


----------



## El Juani (11 Mar 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Ese si, pero dudo que ese lo traspasen por menos de 100 kg, de lo he visto por youtube, hay un Francés el chumeni o como se escriba y a uno del Ajax como posibles llegadas, pero lo mismo hacen un Camavinga, fichan a un tío y no se enteran nuestros listísimos periolistos.



Te referirás al del Monaco? Tchouameni no?


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Qué gentuza. En Madrid es impensable encontrar una emisora de radio generalista que haga esto. Pero luego dicen que la caverna está en Madrid.



Aún no conoce a los indepes cagalanes, pero han sido un disfrute mientras el Madrid ganaba las últimas champiñones.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Mar 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Te referirás al del Monaco? Tchouameni no?



Si, que ya creo que es internacional.
El otro del Ajax es Gravenberg, pero este es más ofensivo, es un centrocampista de otra posición.


----------



## road runner (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## bot de ultraderecha (11 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Jugar con Messi y Neymar en 2022 es bastante parecido a jugar con Figo y Zidane en 2005. Copian al Real Madrid y copian los errores.



Pues como copien a Ramon Calderon van a flipar....


----------



## xilebo (11 Mar 2022)

*Benzema jugando*


----------



## ChortiHunter (11 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> pero el 90 por ciento del peligro en ataque es Mbappe.



Porque eso es lo que tienen en el guion 'Pasársela a Bapé'. Neymar en más de dos ocasiones estaba casi solo en el área con el defensa del Madrid a su derecha a dos zancadas y el portero muy a la izquierda dejando toda la parte derecha vacía, que si dispara, imposible que lo pare. Pero decidió no ir más allá e intentar pasársela a Bapé... raro me resultó verlo. También Messi parece ser un ponepelotas para Bapé.
En general hubo algunos tiki takas bonitos en el PSG principalmente entre Messi - Neymar. Lo de los errores en defensa del PSG fueron sorprendentes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Mar 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Aún no conoce a los indepes cagalanes, pero han sido un disfrute mientras el Madrid ganaba las últimas champiñones.



Coño no los conozco, si me crié con ellos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Yo lo retrasaría a 2007. Figo y Zidane en 2005 no estaban tan acabadísimos como Messi hoy y, de hecho, Figo tuvo cuatro años interesantes en el Inter entre 2005 y 2009 en los que ganaron cuatro ligas que no son tan sencillas como la liga de Francia, aunque fue la época del descenso del Barcelona Juventus por corrupción.
> 
> El problema de Neymar no viene de la edad. Sufre una fase avanzada del virus de Ronaldinho.




Zidane se viste de corto ahora mismo y rinde más que el Mesías y el mariadelmar ese.

Zidane si me lo pide le limpio el sable.


Zidane jubilado bailo el solo a Brasil en un mundial y estuvo a punto de ganarlo el solo también tirando con dos cojones un penalti a lo Panenka en una final.

Aquel balón de oro al desgraciado de cannavari, ese que se hacía transfusiones de sangre con su vecino es de coña, Zidane debería tener dos balones de oro más, uno por aquel mundial y otro por llamarse Zidane.


Maríadelmar es un acabado de la vida, llegó al PSG para ser la estrella y después de hacerle dos bicicletas al banderín de corner el primer partido no ha echo nada más.

Messias lleva alargando su carrera 5 años, el gitano Ronaldo por lo menos a durado hasta finales del pasado año a buen nivel.

Ahora dime tú cuál de estos dos conduciría a ganar un mundial a Brasil o argentina como casi hace Zidane en su jubilación.


----------



## Lord Vader (11 Mar 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El Madrid ganó champions con Anelka, Karembeu, Iván Campo, etc. En el Madrid todo es posible.
> REcuerdo que ese año el BAyern le dió un repaso tremendo en la liguilla, luego llega en eliminatoria y lo eliminan, con un gol de cabeza de Anelka, aquel año fué de locos.



¿Ese fue el año del gol de Geremi? 
No, Ahora que lo pienso, creo que no estaba Anelka ya.


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Zidane se viste de corto ahora mismo y rinde más que el Mesías y el mariadelmar ese.
> 
> Zidane si me lo pide le limpio el sable.
> 
> ...



No es por polemizar pero tienes una visión romántica del pasado que no se ajusta a la realidad...aquel Zidane ya era un jubilado,pero como su equipo llegó a la final (con gente como Henry,Ribery,Vieira o Makelele) y el hacia sus ruletas de vez en cuando y era muy estético pues se vendio como una gran actuación...

Zidane se la tocó a dos manos más de una temporada en el Madrid,thats a fact

Que era muy vistoso,eso sin duda...


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Mar 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> ¿Ese fue el año del gol de Geremi?
> No, Ahora que lo pienso, creo que no estaba Anelka ya.



Yo juraría que Geremi estuvo algún año antes antes pero ya se sabe que las cabezas pueden fallar...

Del 99 al 2003,pues si que coincidieron...


----------



## cebollo (11 Mar 2022)

Champions del 98, gol de Karembeu, Champions del 2000 gol de Anelka, Champions del 02, gol de Geremi. 

Zidane jugó un gran Mundial del 2006 pero jugaba muy blindado, con Makelele y Vieira haciéndole todo el trabajo y con dos laterales que no subían nunca. En el Madrid nunca tuvo eso.


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Mar 2022)

Antes no existía eso de que un jugador con 36 palos estuviese a tope,Zidane tuvo un par de temporadas aquí a muy buen nivel pero a partir de los 31-32 ya no podía con las botas,pero siempre se tiende a idealizar el pasado...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (11 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Zidane si me lo pide le limpio el sable



Mientras no pongas el video en este hilo puedes hacer lo que quieras.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Mientras no pongas el video en este hilo puedes hacer lo que quieras.




Tranquilo, ya puse todos los videos de perros pakistaníes que habia en Youtube.
Aunque prometo un hilo exclusivo de perros Pakistánies.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Mar 2022)

ChortiHunter dijo:


> Porque eso es lo que tienen en el guion 'Pasársela a Bapé'. Neymar en más de dos ocasiones estaba casi solo en el área con el defensa del Madrid a su derecha a dos zancadas y el portero muy a la izquierda dejando toda la parte derecha vacía, que si dispara, imposible que lo pare. Pero decidió no ir más allá e intentar pasársela a Bapé... raro me resultó verlo. También Messi parece ser un ponepelotas para Bapé.
> En general hubo algunos tiki takas bonitos en el PSG principalmente entre Messi - Neymar. Lo de los errores en defensa del PSG fueron sorprendentes.



Lo mismo es que los dos no están para jugar a primer nivel, Neymar que no está en forma y Messi que lleva años cuesta abajo, jugador desaparecido en partidos importantes durante muchos años, ocultado por la burbuja mediática que tiene alrededor.


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tranquilo, ya puse todos los videos de perros pakistaníes que habia en Youtube.
> Aunque prometo un hilo exclusivo de perros Pakistánies.



Creo que se refiere al vídeo de la limpieza de sable


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Creo que se refiere al vídeo de la limpieza de sable




Puede que sí...o puede que no...quién sabe, lo importante es que os acabo de dar la exclusiva mundial de mi nuevo hilo exclusivo de burbuja


----------



## cebollo (11 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Antes no existía eso de que un jugador con 36 palos estuviera a tope



Lo que yo he percibido siempre es que el jugador ligero y ágil envejece bastante bien, véase Modric. Los grandotes y con poca cintura envejecen muy mal, soy pesimista respecto a Kroos y Casemiro. 

Marcelo es un jugador de los años 80, al cumplir los 30 se acabó todo.


----------



## Edge2 (11 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> ...Zidane si me lo pide le limpio el sable....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No es por polemizar pero tienes una visión romántica del pasado que no se ajusta a la realidad...aquel Zidane ya era un jubilado,pero como su equipo llegó a la final (con gente como Henry,Ribery,Vieira o Makelele) y el hacia sus ruletas de vez en cuando y era muy estético pues se vendio como una gran actuación...
> 
> Zidane se la tocó a dos manos más de una temporada en el Madrid,thats a fact
> 
> Que era muy vistoso,eso sin duda...




Disculpame estimado forero, Zidane es un ser superior, que saca su herramienta y orina al Mesías y al Neymar mientras hace su conocida ruleta.

Zidane triunfo, en Francia, en la Juventus, en el Madrid y con Francia.

Ya me dirás tú en la final que alcanza que peso tenían en el equipo el makelele, el mamadou que se llama como las latas de conserva de aquí, el cara cortada y compañia, solo te ha faltado decir que Zidane es una estrella gracias a que tenía de compañeros gente como petit
Talento aparte en la selección tenía Henry, el resto todos mamadous físicos.

Zidane al Madrid ya vino con la edad que se ha retirado Messi y el francés corría, defendía ,marcaba goles, asistencias y daba pases al hueco aparte de sus ruletas como dices.

Messi se retiró con 28 años.
Neymar con 24.
Zidane se retiró haciendo sombreros a la selección brasileña de dinho y nazario con 34


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Zidane al Madrid ya vino con la edad que se ha retirado Messi y *el francés corría, defendía* ,marcaba goles, asistencias y daba pases al hueco aparte de sus ruletas como dices.



Ni de coña vamos,pero con alguien que se dirige a mí como estimado forero prefiero evitar cualquier tipo de polemica ...

Venga,cada uno tiene su punto de vista,todos igualmente respetables


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ni de coña vamos,pero con alguien que se dirige a mí como estimado forero prefiero evitar cualquier tipo de polemica ...
> 
> Venga,cada uno tiene su punto de vista,todos igualmente respetables




No, no todos son respetables estimado forero, cualquier persona mínimamente objetiva sabe que Zidane a sido el futbolista más importante de la historia.

El inventa el fútbol moderno, gracias a él tenemos televisores en color, gracias a él se erradicó la viruela, por emprendedores como Zidane hoy en día goza os de transporte público.

Bueno lo mismo el último año del Madrid correr no podía ya correr mucho y la mundial fue con chaska, pero el final de su carrera fue mucho mejor que el de Messi.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Hombre, yo diría más bien que Messi y Neymar no han conseguido nada ni teniendo a Mbappé para meterles goles. Eso de que no ha conseguido nada... no sé Rick, ha metido dos goles, le han anulado 3 por un pelo, ha forzado 5 amarillas creo y Courtois le ha sacado otras 4 o 5. Messi ha fallado un penalti y ha jugado andando, y Neymar juega 10 minutos y se rasca los huevos los otros 80.



Pero Messi hace años que esta acabado, y a Neymar solo le interesa ir de carnaval. Mientras que a Mbappe se le esta endiosando demasiado, cuando a mi juicio no es para tanto.

Por cierto, dicen que Florentino le va a pagar 100 kilazos de prima de fichaje, lo cual me parece una absoluta barbaridad, asi como hubiese sido otra barbaridad soltar 200 kilazos por el sin contar el salario.

Cuanto le va a pagar Florentino, se habla de unos 30 limpios por temporada. Pues yo no se los pagaba, porque simplemente no creo que los valga, ni el ni nadie.

Ademas, yo siempre le veo la misma jugada, irse en carrera por velocidad, pero cuando esta cerca del area, no me inspira gran cosa. Mbappe es un galgo, pero Haaland es un mastin, y el Madrid necesita alguien que muerda e imponga respeto dentro del area.

A dia de hoy, y en funcion de lo que cobran, yo no cambiaria a Vinicius por Mbappe.

Haaland sueña tanto con jugar en el Madrid como Mbappe, supongo que pediria menos sueldo, aceptaria mejor ser sustituido en un partido, y no llegaria tan subidito.


----------



## cebollo (11 Mar 2022)

Yo creo que si Raúl o Figo hubiesen tenido coronilla los hubiésemos largado antes. Al valorar la decadencia de un jugador influyen muchos detalles incluidos los aparentemente chorras. 

Otra cosa que os quiero comentar, en ESPN tiraflechas nombraron a Messi jugador del partido Real Madrid 3 PSG 1. Y la clave de la eliminatoria fue no poner a Keylor. Nos reímos mucho de la prensa catalana pero la tiraflechas es peor.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Mar 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> También creo que jugaría mejor con cuatro en el centro del campo. Aunque el problema más grave es que, de los tres titulares, solamente Modric está a gran nivel... Casemiro lleva un año muy irregular y Kroos no aguanta los partidos físicos como el de ayer. Aparte de sus contínuos pases horizontales que ya están muy vistos y apenas crean oportunidades de peligro...



Kroos era de los menos euforicos dentro del vestuario tras el partido porque se noto la entrada de Camavinga. Aparte de la edad, pienso que Kroos jugaria tambien mas comodo en una linea de cuatro. En cuanto a Casemiro, tambien es normal que se vaya quemando teniendo que multiplicarse constantemente con el 4-3-3. Pero por otro lado, me gustaria ver de vez en cuando a Alaba jugando en esa misma posicion para darle mas descanso a Casemiro, para lo cual el fichaje de Rudiger vendria de perlas.

Por cierto, aprovechando que el Chelsea esta embargado, seria una buena ocasion no solo para fichar a Rudiger, sino a Kante.

Con Rudiger, Kante y Haaland, el Madrid seria imparable y no necesitaria a Mbappe para nada.


----------



## HArtS (11 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Otra cosa que os quiero comentar, en ESPN tiraflechas nombraron a Messi jugador del partido Real Madrid 3 PSG 1. Y la clave de la eliminatoria fue no poner a Keylor. Nos reímos mucho de la prensa catalana pero la tiraflechas es peor.



Vi el partido por ESPN y al menos en la transmisión del partido (todos periodistas argentinos) eligieron como jugador del partido a Benzema.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Por cierto, aprovechando que el Chelsea esta embargado, seria una buena ocasion no solo para fichar a Rudiger, sino a Kante.
> 
> Con Rudiger, Kante y Haaland, el Madrid seria imparable y no necesitaria a Mbappe para nada.



Precisamente porque el Chelsea está embargado no podemos ficharle a nadie, sería el equivalente de alzamiento de bienes. Podemos fichar a gente que acabe contrato como Rudiger, eso sí, pero de Kanté olvídate. Para levantar el embargo se tiene que vender el club, y si se vende el club el nuevo propietario no va a vender a Kanté.

Es off-topic, pero para venderlo el gobierno inglés tiene que confirmar que Abramovich no sacaría beneficios de la venta. Eso requiere un ejército de contables haciendo los números de los últimos veinte años, porque Abramovich le ha metido mucha pasta propia al Chelsea y eso si tiene derecho a recuperarlo. 

Estamos en marzo, si llegase una oferta mañana, que no va a llegar, y Abramovich la aceptase pasado mañana, que tampoco, serían meses de estudio antes de que el gobierno la aceptara, posiblemente ni llegase a la ventana de verano.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Yo creo que si Raúl o Figo hubiesen tenido coronilla los hubiésemos largado antes. Al valorar la decadencia de un jugador influyen muchos detalles incluidos los aparentemente chorras.
> 
> Otra cosa que os quiero comentar, en ESPN tiraflechas nombraron a Messi jugador del partido Real Madrid 3 PSG 1. Y la clave de la eliminatoria fue no poner a Keylor. Nos reímos mucho de la prensa catalana pero la tiraflechas es peor.




Te aconsejo hacer lo mismo que yo, y meterte en los foros de ESPN con el nombre de Wilson y abrir hilos como "no más el Madrid está acaso ahorita no mames".
Es una actividad interesante que reporta positivismo de manera inmediata.

Si, debe ser que Florentino les construyo algún edificio mal o algo, siempre rajan en contra del Madrid.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Precisamente porque el Chelsea está embargado no podemos ficharle a nadie, sería el equivalente de alzamiento de bienes. Podemos fichar a gente que acabe contrato como Rudiger, eso sí, pero de Kanté olvídate. Para levantar el embargo se tiene que vender el club, y si se vende el club el nuevo propietario no va a vender a Kanté.
> 
> Es off-topic, pero para venderlo el gobierno inglés tiene que confirmar que Abramovich no sacaría beneficios de la venta. Eso requiere un ejército de contables haciendo los números de los últimos veinte años, porque Abramovich le ha metido mucha pasta propia al Chelsea y eso si tiene derecho a recuperarlo.
> 
> Estamos en marzo, si llegase una oferta mañana, que no va a llegar, y Abramovich la aceptase pasado mañana, que tampoco, serían meses de estudio antes de que el gobierno la aceptara, posiblemente ni llegase a la ventana de verano.



Todos los futbolistas del Chelsea van a querer salir de alli pitando, y no se les puede retener por la fuerza. Y menos aun sin poder hacer frente a sus salarios, con lo cual seria un tema de incumplimiento de contrato por parte del propio club y podrian quedar desligados.


----------



## xilebo (11 Mar 2022)

*Y tenemos Clásico en 9 días...*


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Todos los futbolistas del Chelsea van a querer salir de alli pitando, y no se les puede retener por la fuerza. Y menos aun sin poder hacer frente a sus salarios, con lo cual seria un tema de incumplimiento de contrato por parte del propio club y podrian quedar desligados.



Por la fuerza no, tienen contrato. Si les dejan de pagar el contrato, entonces hablamos.

Aquí está muy bien explicado, dice clarinete que no pueden traspasar jugadores.









Roman Abramovich hit by sanctions: what does it mean for Chelsea?


From player sales and contracts to sponsorships, how will Thursday’s news affect the European Champions?




www.theguardian.com


----------



## petro6 (11 Mar 2022)

Todavía sigo en una nube. El partido del otro día me dió muy fuerte y me desfogó del estrés acumulado en más de dos años de coronamoñas y zumbados enmascarillados de balcón. Reconozco que lloré cómo un niño. No ser del Madrid es cómo no comer carne: Te pierdes una fuente de felicidad y de salud.


----------



## ccc (11 Mar 2022)

Despues de lo acontecido la gente deberia reflexionar:

- Porque estabamos tan flipados con la remontada? Porque vimos que nuestro equipo, que habia sido muy inferior durante el partido de ida y el de vuelta, de repente se puso a dominar (30 ultimos minutos) y remontamos el partido.

Eso es importante: Habiamos sido tan inferiores, nos habian meado tanto en la cara, nos habian perdonado tantas veces, que no nos creiamos que hubieramos pasado la eliminatoria. Y de repente, lo de siempre:

# Modric hasta los 45 anyos.
# Benzema forever.
# Ancelloti es el entrenador que necesitamos
# ...

Lo cierto es que no ayuda a la renovacion de la plantilla y nos autoenganyamos, al igual que lo hizo el BCN hace unos anyos cuando elimino al PSG en otra remontada (aunque esta fuera un robo). A mi lo que me queda mas claro que nunca es que:

# Ancelotti debe ser cesado a final de temporada aunque gane la liga: Recuerdo que Valverde no jugo en la ida y que Camavinga juega la fase de demolicion del PSG, unicamente porque Kroos venia de lesion; ademas, contra la Real Sociedad se habia marcado un partidazo (y este tipo llevaba en el banquillo un par de meses viendo como Kroos, Modric y Casemiro se arrastran por el campo).

# Kroos, Casemiro y Modric sobran, lo siento, pero es asi: Se protegen entre ellos y quieren jugarlo todo; recuerdo en este foro que Militao, que ha demostrado ser uno de los 3 mejores defensas del mundo, antes de la lesion de Ramos estaba buscando una salida, y los piperos decian que no valia.

# Benzema, esta jugandolo todo y como siempre el puto italiano, siempre espera hasta el minuto 80 para hacer los cambios: Devaluamos a Jovic, a Hazard,..,incluso en partidos como contra la Real que vamos ganando 4-1

# Hemos dejado salir a jugadores como Llorente (nos robo la liga pasada), Odegaard (se sale en el arsenal) y Achraff (mejor lateral derecho del mundo) y todo, para apostar por nuestro centro del campo y por Carvajal: Pues muy bien.

Lo siento, esta es la realidad, el Madrid deberia preocuparse y mucho: Llevamos 4 anyos de camino por el desierto y seguimos con Modric, con Benzema, su puta madre y hasta el eternum; el BCN, que no tiene un puto duro, tiene que apostar por los jovenes y sinceramente, esta en una mejor progresion que nosotros, que seguimos sin jugar a nada (exceptuando cuando estan los viejos lesionados y salen los jovenes y demuestran que pueden jugar con mayor intensidad que el city o el bayern)

Para que quereis a Haaland y a Mbappe, si despues teneis a la media actual que no sabe sostener al equipo y que juegan en slow motion?

Se decia despues de Paris, que no se podia pedir mas a Ancelotti y a esta plantilla: Que mirabamos al banco y veiamos a Valverde, a Camavinga, a Hazard, a Ceballos,....

Pues bien lo digo alto y claro, tenemos plantilla para ganar esta champions, para apostar por Camavinga, por Valverde, por adelantar las lineas y jugar en bloque alto y machacar al City, al Bayern y a su puta madre: El problema es que tienes que apostar por ellos y no dejarlos en el banco, mientras los viejos se lo chupan todo.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (11 Mar 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El Madrid ganó champions con Anelka, Karembeu, Iván Campo, etc. En el Madrid todo es posible.
> REcuerdo que ese año el BAyern le dió un repaso tremendo en la liguilla, luego llega en eliminatoria y lo eliminan, con un gol de cabeza de Anelka, aquel año fué de locos.



Anelka el año que ganó la champiñons con el Madric era como Mbappé ahora, e Iván Campo era un central de puta madre al que el piperismo destruyó ... es más, se vendieron a Anelka al año por 5.000 millones.

El Madric ha tenido jugadores increibles y siempre los tendrá, si queréis hablar de épica podemos hablar del Numancia aquel de Lotina.


----------



## Policía Pérez (11 Mar 2022)

El problema del PSG es que tiene a 3 que no defienden, y eso no hay entrenador que lo corrija. Le pasaba como al Madrid galactico. De los galacticos solo Raul y Beckham defendian - Ronaldo Zidane y Figo se tocaban la polla, y asi contra alaveses te vale, pero te coje un equipo serio y adios

El Madrid si te trae a Mbappe y Haaland con esos dos ya tienes cubrido el cupo de estrellas que se tocan los huevos en defensa, y toca sentar a Vinicius y Benzema, que tampoco defienden, y traerte a un extremo derecho como Bale, que se mate por el equipo y baje a ayudar al lateral. Que no se quien podria ser salvo Salah

Vamos yo si no se gana la Champions y Carletto se va a tomar por el culo, que deberia porque parece que al MAdrid no lo entrena nadie desde Solari. yo me planteaba renovar a Bale un par de años si esta sano


----------



## petro6 (11 Mar 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Anelka el año que ganó la champiñons con el Madric era como Mbappé ahora, e Iván Campo era un central de puta madre al que el piperismo destruyó ... es más, se vendieron a Anelka al año por 5.000 millones.
> 
> El Madric ha tenido jugadores increibles y siempre los tendrá, si queréis hablar de épica podemos hablar del Numancia aquel de Lotina.



Anelka a mí me gustaba mucho, pero tenía la mente de un adolescente,una lástima que no siguiera más tiempo. Ivan Campo a mí me sacaba de quicio y reconozco que fuí muy cruel con él, pero luego en Inglaterra hizo muy buena carrera.


----------



## xilebo (11 Mar 2022)

*Un clásico*


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (11 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> ñiñiñiñi
> 
> Zidane si me lo pide le limpio el sable.
> 
> ñiñiiñiñijijiji



*MARICÓN*


----------



## pepitoburbujas (11 Mar 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Todo mentiras lo que has escrito. Yo las vi todas en el Bernabéu. Fueron mucho mejores y mucho más trabajadas y emocionantes, una presión brutal de todo el partido asfixiando siempre a los rivales. Y muchas fueron en Copa de Europa. Lo de ayer fue puta suerte sin más. 3 goles en 15 minutos inesperados como si el PSG mete 3 que era lo que parecía que iba a pasar. Nada que ver con las remontadas míticas gol a gol sufriendo como perras con una temperatura ambiental que estallaba como un volcán. Lo de ayer es mítico pero a años luz de las remontadas guapas.



Aquí le dejo las ramuntadas, todas en la copa de la UEFA, en los años 80:

Real Madrid - Anderletch
Real Madrid - Inter
Real Madrid - Borussia

Anteriormente, en los 70, hubo un par de ellas en la copa de europa, contra el celtic (3-0, 0-2 en la ida) y contra un equipo inglés (5-1, 4-1 en la ida).

En lo que estoy de acuerdo es que sí hubo gran dosis de fortuna, porque ellos fueron superiores en 3/4 partes de la eliminatoria. De ahí el subidón que nos dió a todos, jugadores incluidos. Pero también es cierto que la fortuna hay que buscarla y no venirse abajo, que hubiera sido lo más fácil cuando marcó Mbappé. Y que fue lo que les pasó a ellos cuando se vieron con el resultado en contra.


----------



## Glokta (12 Mar 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> Das de baja a marcelo, bale, e isco
> 
> 
> Ahora tal como esta el chelsea, el rudiger parece que puede venir
> ...



Rudiger regalado ok, pero puestos a pedir el suyo es Kounde. David Silva 

Haaland hay que pujarle fuerte porque es delantero para 10 años vista, pero realmente viendo el nivel de Benzema que es estratosférico no es una necesidad real. Por eso tampoco tengo claro que Lewandowski deba ser un plan B a día de hoy, aunque me parece brutal


----------



## fachacine (12 Mar 2022)

Acabo de actualizar el Telegram Desktop y en el chat de información donde te cuentan en qué consisten las novedades de esta última actualización te pone posibilidad de hacer streaming desde otras aplicaciones... ¿Os imagináis ver los partidos gratis por Telegram y que no pudiesen hacer nada por evitarlo? Sería BROOOTAL


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## vurvujo (12 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Jjaaaaaaaaaaaaa me he visto 4 o 5 vídeo así. Es un gozo absoluto.

Como dijeron arriba, fueron superiores a nosotro y aún así ganamos... de ahí que lo hayamos disfrutado tanto.
Pero esta champions no es nuestra, lo normal es que Gayern, Shitty o Liverpool no ganen, incluso Chelsea. Creo que somos el 4to favorito y no 5tos por la situación del Chelsea.


----------



## Harkkonen (12 Mar 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Jjaaaaaaaaaaaaa me he visto 4 o 5 vídeo así. Es un gozo absoluto.
> 
> Como dijeron arriba, fueron superiores a nosotro y aún así ganamos... de ahí que lo hayamos disfrutado tanto.
> Pero esta champions no es nuestra, lo normal es que Gayern, Shitty o Liverpool no ganen, incluso Chelsea. Creo que somos el 4to favorito y no 5tos por la situación del Chelsea.



Bueno, si no tenemos lesionados claves vamos a competir eh?

Tenemos un equipo sólido, con mucha experiencia,..., lo del miércoles fue un subidón y Ancianotti es perro viejo.

El PSG es un equipo que nos venía mal, el resto de equipos no tienen a ningún jugador imparable.

Contra City, Bayern y Liverpool el balón para ellos y pillarlos a la contra donde son vulnerables.

Más complicado el Chelsea por su solidez y físico.

Aunque mejor que nos toque el Ajax, la Juve o Villarreal o el ManU o el Atleti.

Hay partido, hala Madrid


----------



## Harkkonen (12 Mar 2022)

Ancelotti tiene que ser listo a partir de ahora, tiene que rotar más.

Nacho y Lucas en defensa para dar descansos a los centrales y Mendy.

Valverde y Camavinga para que descansen la CKM, sobre todo cuidar a Modric es fundamental.

Y arriba tendría que intentar meter en dinámica a Bale, tanto en banda derecha como 9, por si a Benzema le pasa algo...

Al resto de la plantilla les podría dar la carta de libertad y que se vayan a tomar por el culo de una vez


----------



## Harkkonen (12 Mar 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Bueno, si no tenemos lesionados claves vamos a competir eh?
> 
> Tenemos un equipo sólido, con mucha experiencia,..., lo del miércoles fue un subidón y Ancianotti es perro viejo.
> 
> ...



Añado, estamos mejor que el año pasado, donde quedamos fuera en semis con el equipo hecho unos zorros fisicamente.

Este año con Pintus, como pasa, siempre con él, (es el puto amo), ya estamos volando en el último trimestre de competición.

Ahora depende de Ancianotti el no quemarlos.

Sería una gilipollez viendo el rendimiento de los suplentes;

Nacho siempre cumple, tanto de central como de lateral izquierdo. 

Lucas viendo el nivel de Carvajal pues lo mismo. 

Valverde y Camavinga ya casi mejoran a Casemiro y a Kroos

Rodrygo es mejor para el equipo que Asensio, defiende más, abre más el campo y es más amenaza para el rival, sólo le falta meter unos golitos. 

Y joder, a Bale le quedan 3 meses de fútbol y el hijoputa podía hacernos un último favor después de la mierda de sus últimos 3 años.


----------



## Harkkonen (12 Mar 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> El problema del PSG es que tiene a 3 que no defienden, y eso no hay entrenador que lo corrija. Le pasaba como al Madrid galactico. De los galacticos solo Raul y Beckham defendian - Ronaldo Zidane y Figo se tocaban la polla, y asi contra alaveses te vale, pero te coje un equipo serio y adios
> 
> El Madrid si te trae a Mbappe y Haaland con esos dos ya tienes cubrido el cupo de estrellas que se tocan los huevos en defensa, y toca sentar a Vinicius y Benzema, que tampoco defienden, y traerte a un extremo derecho como Bale, que se mate por el equipo y baje a ayudar al lateral. Que no se quien podria ser salvo Salah
> 
> Vamos yo si no se gana la Champions y Carletto se va a tomar por el culo, que deberia porque parece que al MAdrid no lo entrena nadie desde Solari. yo me planteaba renovar a Bale un par de años si esta sano



Si fichan a Haaland, obviamente la delantera será;

Benzema-Haaland-Mbappe

Con Benzema un poco sacrificado ocupando el flanco derecho pero tirando al centro/media punta.

Rodry, Vini y Latasa como suplentes.

Bale que nos ayude en algún partido de Champions con algún gol y que se vaya a tomar por el culo.

Ancianotti esperemos que gane y que siga, necesitamos a entrenadores tranquilos como él y la temporada que viene va a tener plantillón


----------



## Harkkonen (12 Mar 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Anelka el año que ganó la champiñons con el Madric era como Mbappé ahora, e Iván Campo era un central de puta madre al que el piperismo destruyó ... es más, se vendieron a Anelka al año por 5.000 millones.
> 
> El Madric ha tenido jugadores increibles y siempre los tendrá, si queréis hablar de épica podemos hablar del Numancia aquel de Lotina.



Anelka en su vida olió el nivel de Mbappe, que es ya el mejor jugador del mundo y fue el mejor en un Mundial con 19 años.

Iván Campo era un paquete, aquel Madrid todavía no saben como ganaron aquella Champions


----------



## Harkkonen (12 Mar 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Aquí le dejo las ramuntadas, todas en la copa de la UEFA, en los años 80:
> 
> Real Madrid - Anderletch
> Real Madrid - Inter
> ...



Falta otra remontada al Inter en la otra UEFA que ganamos.

2-0 allí

3-0 aquí

Un Inter que era la hostia con Rummenigge y Altobelli


Y también remontamos al Bayern y al Shalke en este siglo.

Y casi al Dortmund


----------



## Harkkonen (12 Mar 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> Das de baja a marcelo, bale, e isco
> 
> 
> Ahora tal como esta el chelsea, el rudiger parece que puede venir
> ...



Según cuentan los insiders en twitter;

Marcelo, Isco, Bale bajas

Vallejo, Odriozola, Ceballos, Hazard, Jovic y Mariano ventas

Yo vendería también a Lucas y Asensio.

Con fichar a un lateral derecho, a un centrocampista y Mbappe plantilla hecha.

Los puestos que queden vacantes cantera que hay gente buena

MiguelG
Rafa Marín
Marvin
Arribas
Latasa
Peter

Más Kubo, Reinier y el del Milán que son nuestros


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Coño no los conozco, si me crié con ellos.



Entonces debería conocerlos mejor que nadie, es más, debería de dar clases maestras de como son.


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Disculpame estimado forero, Zidane es un ser superior, que saca su herramienta y orina al Mesías y al Neymar mientras hace su conocida ruleta.
> 
> Zidane triunfo, en Francia, en la Juventus, en el Madrid y con Francia.
> 
> ...



Joder, por fin que alguien dice lo mismo que yo, que Messi lleva años superinflado y que va cuesta abajo, como decía Gatti, jugadores argentinos pequeñitos a los 30 son una sombra de lo que fueron, el caso del niño de las hormonas es que fue muy grande, por eso ha tenido más sombra, pero la sobreproteccion de los últimos años es tremenda, por no hablar de mal compañero, no permitir que le cambiasen, poco profesional y no ir a entrenar si no jugaba, echar a jardineros, etc, como lo tapan durante tantos años.


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Mar 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Falta otra remontada al Inter en la otra UEFA que ganamos.
> 
> 2-0 allí
> 
> ...



Y falta una final de la UEfa, la segunda, la del Colonia, si no recuerdo mal se empezó perdiendo con gol de Klaus Allof ( ni idea de como se escribe) y se terminó 5-1, con un gol en el que Santillana en medio campo llevándose el balón de cabeza, la busco por el jewtube.


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Mar 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Añado, estamos mejor que el año pasado, donde quedamos fuera en semis con el equipo hecho unos zorros fisicamente.
> 
> Este año con Pintus, como pasa, siempre con él, (es el puto amo), ya estamos volando en el último trimestre de competición.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo con lo de Rodrigo, aporta más pero no tira a puerta, y mira que el chaval tiene gol, pero empuja, llega a línea, presiona, etc. Asensio le falta carácter, pierde estas oportunidades, y tiene un gran problema con su gran virtud, un disparo de lo mejor del mundo pero que no sabe, no puede buscarse la oportunidad muchas veces de usarlo, solo cuando tiene espacio y le dan el pase o en carrera, pero en jugado en raras ocasiones, solo con el Granada. La cuestión es que hay que largar a uno de los dos con la llegada de la tortuga, personalmente me quedaría con Rodrigo, el club sabrá lo que le interesa y el tema económico.


----------



## Policía Pérez (12 Mar 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Si fichan a Haaland, obviamente la delantera será;
> 
> Benzema-Haaland-Mbappe
> 
> ...



  
Debes poder contar con los dedos de las manos el numero de jugadas que ha hecho Benzema por la banda derecha en mas de 10 años del Madrid. Tendria mas sentido ponerle de interior y todo

No te cansas de hacer el ridiculo siempre en este hilo? Cuando estaba el jsoerramondelamorena te lo decia cada dia pero se te debe de estar olvidando


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Yo creo que si Raúl o Figo hubiesen tenido coronilla los hubiésemos largado antes. Al valorar la decadencia de un jugador influyen muchos detalles incluidos los aparentemente chorras.
> 
> Otra cosa que os quiero comentar, en ESPN tiraflechas nombraron a Messi jugador del partido Real Madrid 3 PSG 1. Y la clave de la eliminatoria fue no poner a Keylor. Nos reímos mucho de la prensa catalana pero la tiraflechas es peor.



¿Espn de Méjico no? El de USA según dicen no es así, pero ese es de traca, encima luego contactan con Moiselito lloronsssss que es más tonto que el cagar, es J Jordi en Moreno.


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Mar 2022)

Un hilo que he encontrado en El radio de Richard Dees, sobre ese personaje amargado antimadrista furibundo, jugador del montón y que demuestra que como persona deja mucho que desear, señor Francisco Carrasco, de lobo tiene poco.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (12 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo juraría que Geremi estuvo algún año antes antes pero ya se sabe que las cabezas pueden fallar...
> 
> Del 99 al 2003,pues si que coincidieron...



Geremi gano la octava y anelka tambien


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (12 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Y tenemos Clásico en 9 días...*



Yo espero que la plantilla no se lo tenga tan creido. Si el Barcelona gana en el bernabeu Tebas y cia se encargaran de que ganen todos sus partidos y la liga puede peligrar.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (12 Mar 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Bueno, si no tenemos lesionados claves vamos a competir eh?
> 
> Tenemos un equipo sólido, con mucha experiencia,..., lo del miércoles fue un subidón y Ancianotti es perro viejo.
> 
> ...



Ahora hay que esperar al sorteo de la próxima ronda. Lo ideal sería un emparejamiento City-Bayern, jeje. Son los dos favoritos máximos en mi opinión. El Chelsea con todo el follón que se está montando en torno e ellos por el tema del ruso, no lo veo.

El resultado del sorteo es muy importante. Si nos toca un rival "fácil", y si alguno de los gordos se la tienen que jugar entre ellos, la cosa se despejaría. Pero son todo elucubraciones.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (12 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Te aconsejo hacer lo mismo que yo, y meterte en los foros de ESPN con el nombre de Wilson y abrir hilos como "no más el Madrid está acaso ahorita no mames".
> Es una actividad interesante que reporta positivismo de manera inmediata.
> 
> Si, debe ser que Florentino les construyo algún edificio mal o algo, siempre rajan en contra del Madrid.



Lo voy a hacer


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Mar 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Joder, por fin que alguien dice lo mismo que yo, que Messi lleva años superinflado y que va cuesta abajo, como decía Gatti, jugadores argentinos pequeñitos a los 30 son una sombra de lo que fueron, el caso del niño de las hormonas es que fue muy grande, por eso ha tenido más sombra, pero la sobreproteccion de los últimos años es tremenda, por no hablar de mal compañero, no permitir que le cambiasen, poco profesional y no ir a entrenar si no jugaba, echar a jardineros, etc, como lo tapan durante tantos años.



Y arruinar al club. No lo dirán pero es la realidad.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Mar 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Y falta una final de la UEfa, la segunda, la del Colonia, si no recuerdo mal se empezó perdiendo con gol de Klaus Allof ( ni idea de como se escribe) y se terminó 5-1, con un gol en el que Santillana en medio campo llevándose el balón de cabeza, la busco por el jewtube.



Impresionante el campo la publicidad de Gin Larios y Soberano, la narración de De la Casa, y un fútbol sin tanta especulación.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Yo creo que si Raúl o Figo hubiesen tenido coronilla los hubiésemos largado antes. Al valorar la decadencia de un jugador influyen muchos detalles incluidos los aparentemente chorras.
> 
> Otra cosa que os quiero comentar, en ESPN tiraflechas nombraron a Messi jugador del partido Real Madrid 3 PSG 1. Y la clave de la eliminatoria fue no poner a Keylor. Nos reímos mucho de la prensa catalana pero la tiraflechas es peor.



Esos son el tipo de países y perrolistos que le dan balones de oro a Messi o a Owen.


----------



## xilebo (12 Mar 2022)

Ya esta hecho


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y arruinar al club. No lo dirán pero es la realidad.



El club lo remata Juanito puertas, eso que dicen que es un gran gestor pero es mentira, antes tuvo la suerte de que el fútbol se expandió mucho en cuanto a ingresos, pero es un vendehumos, con lo de cvc es pan mohoso para hoy y miseria para mañana,


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya esta hecho



Me lo creeré cuando esté posando con una camiseta en la sala de las 13 copas.

Hasta entonces, el titular es Asensio.


----------



## xilebo (12 Mar 2022)

*Nada más acabar el partido*


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (12 Mar 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Anelka en su vida olió el nivel de Mbappe, que es ya el mejor jugador del mundo y fue el mejor en un Mundial con 19 años.
> 
> Iván Campo era un paquete, aquel Madrid todavía no saben como ganaron aquella Champions



Ivan Campo no era Beckembauer, cierto, pero al corte o como marcador no era malo, tampoco Karanka; de hecho flanquearon a Helguera y con una defensa de 5 aplastaron en la final a un Valencia que iba de favorito.

Otra xosa es que por historia, por presion de la propia aficion, jugar con 5 defensas por costumbre no tuviera futuro en el Madrid.

Y aparte, cuando el Bernabeu le echa la cruz a alguien, no hay mas que hablar.


----------



## Harkkonen (12 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Ivan Campo no era Beckembauer, cierto, pero al corte o como marcador no era malo, tampoco Karanka; de hecho flanquearon a Helguera y con una defensa de 5 aplastaron en la final a un Valencia que iba de favorito.
> 
> Otra xosa es que por historia, por presion de la propia aficion, jugar con 5 defensas por costumbre no tuviera futuro en el Madrid.
> 
> Y aparte, cuando el Bernabeu le echa la cruz a alguien, no hay mas que hablar.



Campo tenía problemas de ansiedad y estrés, no soportaba la presión.

En cuanto a los 3 centrales es cierto, casi núnca jugamos así.
En los 80's algo con Toshack y aquel año.

Ahora está de moda otra vez, Tuchel, Conte, varias selecciones en la última eurocopa.

A mi no me parece mal para lo que queda de Champions un trío así atrás. El problema que no tenemos carrilero por izquierda excepto Bale y ya sabemos con ese... 

Militao-Alaba-Mendy


----------



## Harkkonen (12 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya esta hecho



Lleva hecho desde el día 1 de enero

Nadie se cree que Mbappe va a arriesgar un contrato de varios cientos de millones y estar jugando sin tener su futuro atado.

Si tiene una lesión o un accidente?

Ni Mbappe ni nadie juega sin contrato asegurado vamos


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (12 Mar 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Campo tenía problemas de ansiedad y estrés, no soportaba la presión.
> 
> En cuanto a los 3 centrales es cierto, casi núnca jugamos así.
> En los 80's algo con Toshack y aquel año.
> ...



A Iván Campo se le decía de todo y tuvo una carrera muy digna en Inglaterra hasta que se le pasó el arroz.

Y ganó dos champions jugando bien.

Lo que pasa es que los piperos son como son. Si el *REAL MANDRIL* tuviera una afición como la del Liverpool tendría 25 copas de Europa. Es más, EDITO, si la afición fuera como los de este *FLORO *ganaría más partidos.


----------



## Harkkonen (12 Mar 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Debes poder contar con los dedos de las manos el numero de jugadas que ha hecho Benzema por la banda derecha en mas de 10 años del Madrid. Tendria mas sentido ponerle de interior y todo
> 
> No te cansas de hacer el ridiculo siempre en este hilo? Cuando estaba el jsoerramondelamorena te lo decia cada dia pero se te debe de estar olvidando



Ilumínanos tú que pareces listo como el que mencionas, ¿como jugaría el Madrid con Mbappe, que su mejor puesto es la izquierda, con Halaand, que sólo puede jugar en una posición y con Benzema? 

Hay 2 opciones;

Benzema-Haaland-Mbappe

Ó

Vinicius-Benzema-Mbappe

---------------Haaland

Esta segunda opción el problema que tiene es defensivo y que el equipo se rompa

Mbappe también puede jugar por derecha, pero de "sacrificar" a alguien no tendría sentido hacerlo con tu mejor jugador


----------



## Edu.R (12 Mar 2022)

Laporta es muy buen político, tiene que vender ILUSIÓ y que la gente se lo compre.

Este año, en cuanto el Barcelona logra "algo", lo venden como un éxito sin precedentes. 

Logro tres victorias seguidas = Vamos a por el doblete Uropalig y Liga.

Perdemos el clásico = Hemos competido y moralmente hemos ganado.

La gente se lo compra. Pues ahora hay que vender Haaland, y en verano decir que lo han intentado, pero que ha venido otro equipo con más dinero... o algo asi.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Mancuer es de lo menos idiota de los youtubers cagalanes, el peor teniendo en cuenta el gran número de imbéciles que le siguen es mr Patán, pero al final suelen ser lo mismo, el mismo patrón que los indepes, tiene que ser el famoso gen cagalonista.


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Mar 2022)

ES un amargado, dice que es italiano para decir que es indepe, yo lo escuché un par de veces y es insufrible, es tonto hasta decir basta, para decir hola necesita tres minutos, sus videos son un pelmazo. Sigue con la cantinela del cruyfismo, que si el jugar al fútbol es lo que dice Guardiola y Chavi y todas esas tonterías, claro, luego cuando ve quién gana las champiñones y demás en estos últimos años su cerebro sufre cortocircuitos uno detrás de otro, no le gusta el fútbol, es un descerebrado del barcelona.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Nada más acabar el partido*




Dice el diario Mierda que la semana que viene firma


----------



## _Suso_ (12 Mar 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Dice el diario Mierda que la semana que viene firma



Yo creo que firmó hace una año, otra cosa es que lo haga de manera oficial ahora


----------



## Policía Pérez (12 Mar 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Hay 2 opciones;
> 
> Benzema-Haaland-Mbappe
> 
> ...



¿Y en la primera no? 
Como juegas un bloque medio de 4-4-2 si tienes tres que no defienden? No has aprendido nada aun de estas colecciones de nombres que no ganan nada? No puedes defender con 7 porque entonces ya tienes al rival con superioridad numerica en tu propio campo
Tienes que tener un jugador que se sacrifique y coja al lateral rival de su banda a la altura que sea, trabajo que te hacia Raul, Bale, que te hace Rodrigo, que hace Kubo en su equipo, que hace Salah, y que Mbappe y Vinicius no hacen porque se les consideran estrellas

El Madrid, como se plasmo el otro el dia, esta sin entrenar, no sabe presionar en alto porque no lo han practicado nunca, y no sabe jugar con tres centrales porque siempre echan mano de Casemiro
El otro dia el Madrid defendia en 4-1-4-1 Benzema en punta y luego Vinicius Valverde, Modric y Asensio, todos estos presionaban alto, Kroos entre lineas que no sabia si ir hacia delante o hacia atras, pero ni idea porque el entrenador no se preparo el partido, y los 4 de atras pegados al area porque le tenian miedo al espacio a Mbappe. Total que el PSG sacaba jugada la pelota solo con Messi bajando a recibir de interior

El Madrid en la primera parte fue un desastre absoluto, solo la suerte le salvo de no irse 0-3 al descanso
Luego los monkeys se cagaron de miedo y metimos tres goles de rebote, pero tampoco vamos a echar las campanas al vuelo porque nos pilla el City o el Bayern y puede ser doloroso

Benzema vender. Que se vaya al PSG junto con Zidane

Llevamos tres años jugando para Benzema como si fuera una estrella mundial y flotandolo en defensa para que no se canse. Si se gana la Champions estara justificado el quedarselo, sino que deje paso a otro 9 mejor


----------



## ccc (12 Mar 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Ahora hay que esperar al sorteo de la próxima ronda. Lo ideal sería un emparejamiento City-Bayern, jeje. Son los dos favoritos máximos en mi opinión. El Chelsea con todo el follón que se está montando en torno e ellos por el tema del ruso, no lo veo.
> 
> El resultado del sorteo es muy importante. Si nos toca un rival "fácil", y si alguno de los gordos se la tienen que jugar entre ellos, la cosa se despejaría. Pero son todo elucubraciones.



De elucubraciones nada, si nos toca un rival medio facil y para semis estan valverde y comepingas en las rotaciones todo puede pasar, incluso contra el city.


----------



## ccc (12 Mar 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> ¿Y en la primera no?
> Como juegas un bloque medio de 4-4-2 si tienes tres que no defienden? No has aprendido nada aun de estas colecciones de nombres que no ganan nada? No puedes defender con 7 porque entonces ya tienes al rival con superioridad numerica en tu propio campo
> Tienes que tener un jugador que se sacrifique y coja al lateral rival de su banda a la altura que sea, trabajo que te hacia Raul, Bale, que te hace Rodrigo, que hace Kubo en su equipo, que hace Salah, y que Mbappe y Vinicius no hacen porque se les consideran estrellas
> 
> ...



Lo llevo diciendo mucho tiempo ,hay equipo para presionar arriba: valverde, camvinga y modric/kroos. Alaba y militao son lo sificiente rapidos para recuperar. Vini, no va de estrella, si le dices que presione lo va a hacer, al igual que rodrygo. A benzemalo lo tenemos para lo malo y para lo bueno(los 2 ultimos anyos)

El problema son los automatismos que se necesitan para lograr esa manera de trabajar, y ancelotti deshecho la idea cuando vio el panorama en la primera jornada.


----------



## fachacine (12 Mar 2022)

Ayer volví a ver el partido cuando lo repitieron por la tarde en Real Madrid TV, la segunda parte que hacen Neymar y Messi es para echarlos a la puta calle al dia siguiente, con la temporadita que está haciendo Messi (creo que sólo 2 ó 3 goles en liga) y la segunda parte del otro dia en el Bernabeu el sueldo que está cobrando ese tío es la cosa más obscena que se ha visto en la historia del fútbol, ya era obsceno lo que cobraba en el Barsa pero al menos acababa cada temporada como pichichi y 30 goles mínimo pero lo de este año es una tomadura de pelo, es sangrante el sueldo de ese tío.


----------



## ccc (12 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Ayer volví a ver el partido cuando lo repitieron por la tarde en Real Madrid TV, la segunda parte que hacen Neymar y Messi es para echarlos a la puta calle al dia siguiente, con la temporadita que está haciendo Messi (creo que sólo 2 ó 3 goles en liga) y la segunda parte del otro dia el sueldo que está cobrando ese tío es la cosa más obscena que se ha visto en la historia del fútbol. ya era obsceno lo que cobraba en el Barsa pero al menos acababa cada temporada como pichichi y 30 goles mínimo pero lo de este año es una tomadura de pelo.



Imaginate que hubiera renovado por el bcn cobrando 30 kilotones, si al final se han quitado una remora


----------



## pepitoburbujas (12 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Imaginate que hubiera renovado por el bcn cobrando 30 kilotones, si al final se han quitado una remora



ES que nos convenía que siguiese en el bcn. Messi lleva tiempo en declive. Los últimos años en el barsa lo fue maquillando, haciendo goles contra equipos pequeños. Pero en cuanto venía la champions, no hacía nada de nada. Ya han puesto las fotos más arriba de sus eliminaciones jaja. Lo mismo jugando contra nosotros, ya llevaba tiempo sin marcar en un clásico.

Ahora en el PSG da vergüenza ajena. Es que no es como Cristiano, que jugó en varias ligas y siempre triunfó. Messi estaba acostumbrado de toda la vida a la ciudad, a jugar en el mismo equipo y ser el jefe y un semidios. Llega a París (sin entender ni papa, y seguro que aún no habla francés a estas alturas ni lo va a hacer) y jugar en un equipo que no sea el bcn le supone un cambio en su rutina con el resultado que ya vemos: lamentapla.

Y más lamentapla todavía es que le hayan dado otro balón de oro, cuando tenían al polaco del Bayern. A saber lo que presionó el jeque del psg para que se lo diesen y presumir de ello. Ahora que se lo coman con patatas. O mejor aún, que vuelva al varsa, como Alves.


----------



## colombo1122 (12 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Ayer volví a ver el partido cuando lo repitieron por la tarde en Real Madrid TV, la segunda parte que hacen Neymar y Messi es para echarlos a la puta calle al dia siguiente, con la temporadita que está haciendo Messi (creo que sólo 2 ó 3 goles en liga) y la segunda parte del otro dia en el Bernabeu el sueldo que está cobrando ese tío es la cosa más obscena que se ha visto en la historia del fútbol, ya era obsceno lo que cobraba en el Barsa pero al menos acababa cada temporada como pichichi y 30 goles mínimo pero lo de este año es una tomadura de pelo, es sangrante el sueldo de ese tío.



Yo tambien lo pienso...110 por tres temporada, netos.
Y al tio se la sopla haha. Al final me quedo con cr7


----------



## colombo1122 (12 Mar 2022)

Nadie esta hablandl de pintus, las no lesiones y el repaso al psg la final del partido


----------



## ironpipo (12 Mar 2022)

colombo1122 dijo:


> Yo tambien lo pienso...110 por tres temporada, netos.
> Y al tio se la sopla haha. Al final me quedo con cr7



37 añazos y tres chicharros hoy. 
Más goles en un partido que los que lleva el enano en todo el año en París


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Ayer volví a ver el partido cuando lo repitieron por la tarde en Real Madrid TV, la segunda parte que hacen Neymar y Messi es para echarlos a la puta calle al dia siguiente, con la temporadita que está haciendo Messi (creo que sólo 2 ó 3 goles en liga) y la segunda parte del otro dia en el Bernabeu el sueldo que está cobrando ese tío es la cosa más obscena que se ha visto en la historia del fútbol, ya era obsceno lo que cobraba en el Barsa pero al menos acababa cada temporada como pichichi y 30 goles mínimo pero lo de este año es una tomadura de pelo, es sangrante el sueldo de ese tío.



Los están llamando de mercenarios para arriba y no es para menos. Neymar fue al PSG por la pasta que le pagaban, ni más ni menos, y no ha hecho nada en 5 años. Está en la rampa de salida. Y Me$$i o vuelve al far$a o se va a Qatar, USA o Argentina. Hace años que se arrastra por los campos.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Mar 2022)

Han pasado ya casi 4 días y sigo chorreando.

Normalmente no paladeo tanto las victorias. Siento una paz, una tranquilidad brutal.

Con lo rápido que va el fútbol...

Siguiente objetivo 6 puntos, un fallito del Sevilla y ya solo viviré con ilusión. La Liga casi hecha y el sueño de pelear por la orejona y sin exigencias.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Ayer volví a ver el partido cuando lo repitieron por la tarde en Real Madrid TV, la segunda parte que hacen Neymar y Messi es para echarlos a la puta calle al dia siguiente, con la temporadita que está haciendo Messi (creo que sólo 2 ó 3 goles en liga) y la segunda parte del otro dia en el Bernabeu el sueldo que está cobrando ese tío es la cosa más obscena que se ha visto en la historia del fútbol, ya era obsceno lo que cobraba en el Barsa pero al menos acababa cada temporada como pichichi y 30 goles mínimo pero lo de este año es una tomadura de pelo, es sangrante el sueldo de ese tío.




messi lleva jugando andando desde que Luis Enrique se fue del farsa.


----------



## xilebo (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Chichimango (13 Mar 2022)

Entre hoy y mañana el Madrid puede finiquitar la liga y centrarse ya en la champions, a ver si se alinean los astros y la lían parda, que en peores nos las hemos visto y han salido adelante (la 13, sin ir más lejos).


----------



## Roedr (13 Mar 2022)

colombo1122 dijo:


> Nadie esta hablandl de pintus, las no lesiones y el repaso al psg la final del partido



Así es, Pintus es más importante que el entrenador. Menos mal que Floren se lo hizo tragar a Carletto cuando fichó por el Madrid.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (13 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los están llamando de mercenarios para arriba y no es para menos. Neymar fue al PSG por la pasta que le pagaban, ni más ni menos, y no ha hecho nada en 5 años. Está en la rampa de salida. Y Me$$i o vuelve al far$a o se va a Qatar, USA o Argentina. Hace años que se arrastra por los campos.



Es que al PSG no van ni los gabachos si no es por la pasta.

Es como si fuera una fusión FAR$AMANDRIL a la francesa con todo lo malo. Además, con una historia ridícula y un jeque al mando.

A Messi y a Neymar les pasará lo mismo que a Torres cuando se fue del Arsenal para ir al Chelsea ... que cada vez que falle un gol, en vez de aplaudirle se oirá run run ...


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los están llamando de mercenarios para arriba y no es para menos. Neymar fue al PSG por la pasta que le pagaban, ni más ni menos, y no ha hecho nada en 5 años. Está en la rampa de salida. Y Me$$i o vuelve al far$a o se va a Qatar, USA o Argentina. Hace años que se arrastra por los campos.



Jajajajajajajajaja Messi al far$a????? Si no le puede quitar el sitio a nadie del equipo titular, está acabadísimo.

Por no hablar de cómo le pagarían...aunque supongo que con nuestro dinero.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ccc (13 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Lo de siempre, al siguiente buen partido de Kroos lo mismo y estamos en la misma situacion: De los 180 minutos de la eliminatoria estuvo totalmente desbordado en 120 minutos (en el partido de ida, Verrati les dio un banyo de realidad a nuestros 3 mc), 30 de nivel sevilla (como mucho) y 30 en un muy buen nivel (que coincidieron con Camavinga y Valverde en el campo)

Hoy he leido lo de Carleto y Casemiro/... y unicamente espero que nos toque el City/Bayer/Chelsea/Liverpool para que la gente abra los ojos y vea que el rey esta desnudo: Si Carleto apuesta por los 3 de siempre la hostia va a ser increible y quizas entonces la gente despierte.

Es mas, en 1 semana tenemos clasico, y no tengo ninguna duda de que Carleto va a jugar con los 3 de siempre: Ya veremos como se toma la gente que un BCN derroido nos plante cara o incluso gane.

Joder que asco me da la prensa, siempre lo mismo: Raul, Casillas,...Ahora toca Modric y porque Isco esta en un estado lamentable, en otro caso, nos estarian dando la tabarra con su renovacion.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Mar 2022)

El Rayo nos está dando media liga.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Mar 2022)

Ojete que el Sevilla va perdiendo en Vallecas.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (13 Mar 2022)

A Laporta ya le han dicho que Haaland está fichado por otro equipo y toca la reculada.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Ojete que el Sevilla va perdiendo en Vallecas.



ya no y en el campo de yonkis de vallecas ha logrado empatar a base de tener OTRO lesionado mas


----------



## Edu.R (13 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Ojete que el Sevilla va perdiendo en Vallecas.



El Cerdilla acaba 4°. Fuera de casa no pasan de empates Paco. Y con el Pizjuán solo, no les da.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (13 Mar 2022)

Enhorabuena, chavales. Lo que vamos a disfrutar con este animalico...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (13 Mar 2022)

Ganando los 2 siguientes hasta Angelote va a rotar en liga para reservarlos para Champions. Ahora falta ganarlos.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Mar 2022)

Lopetegui quejándose DEL CÉSPED.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Cerdilla acaba 4°. Fuera de casa no pasan de empates Paco. Y con el Pizjuán solo, no les da.



Bueno, pero si ahora les metemos un par de puntos más, y los aguantamos el día del clásico... Tendríamos al Barça a 15, al Sevilla a 10... Nos podríamos incluso plantear rotar el 3 de abril antes de la Champions el 5.

Y aunque lo diga Lopetegui, el césped de Vallecas es lamentapla.


----------



## vurvujo (13 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



jaja

y eso que ese Mancuer no es desagradable.

Yo lo que disfruto es ver sufrir a unos niñatos de unos18-20 años que salen con la madre y creo que el otro día estaban con Ibai.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Mar 2022)

Si ganamos mañana y el Clásico (Incluso un empate aquí), podemos perder 4 partidos de 9 y no pasaría nada. No sería matemático, pero es verdad que podríamos rotar muchísimo y aumentar un poco las opciones de dar guerra en Shempions.

De momento a ver mañana, que lo mismo hay resaca.


----------



## Chichimango (13 Mar 2022)

Si ganamos mañana al Mallorca, el 80% de la Liga es nuestra. Con el segundo a 10 puntos, y a falta de 10 jornadas, tendríamos que perder 4 partidos y que los demás lo ganen todo. 

Tampoco es para dormirse en los laureles y sacar a los juveniles, pero el margen parece suficiente como para rotar en algunos partidos. Otra historia es que Ancelotti lo haga...


----------



## vurvujo (13 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Ayer volví a ver el partido cuando lo repitieron por la tarde en Real Madrid TV, la segunda parte que hacen Neymar y Messi es para echarlos a la puta calle al dia siguiente, con la temporadita que está haciendo Messi (creo que sólo 2 ó 3 goles en liga) y la segunda parte del otro dia en el Bernabeu el sueldo que está cobrando ese tío es la cosa más obscena que se ha visto en la historia del fútbol, ya era obsceno lo que cobraba en el Barsa pero al menos acababa cada temporada como pichichi y 30 goles mínimo pero lo de este año es una tomadura de pelo, es sangrante el sueldo de ese tío.



Una estafa, casi al nivel de la de Ramos.

El otro día vi este meme que no he revisado que sea verdad, pero lo asumo:


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El Rayo nos está dando media liga.



El rival es el BCN


----------



## vurvujo (13 Mar 2022)

colombo1122 dijo:


> Nadie esta hablandl de pintus, las no lesiones y el repaso al psg la final del partido



A estas alturas la temporada pasada llevábamos más de 40 lesiones y terminaos no recuerdos si 61 o 62.

Y eso que Ancelotti rota incluso menos que ZZ.


----------



## vurvujo (13 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los están llamando de mercenarios para arriba y no es para menos. Neymar fue al PSG por la pasta que le pagaban, ni más ni menos, y no ha hecho nada en 5 años. Está en la rampa de salida. Y Me$$i o vuelve al far$a o se va a Qatar, USA o Argentina. Hace años que se arrastra por los campos.



Se suponía que el contrato que firmó incluía dos temporadas en París y dos en EEUU.

El otro día escuché que existe la posibilidad que Messi vuelva a Barcelona.

Eso sería más patético que yo volviendo con una ex.


----------



## vurvujo (13 Mar 2022)

Esta gente es patética. Decidme, por favor, que nosotros no somos así de monguers (mirad los comentarios)


----------



## vurvujo (13 Mar 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> messi lleva jugando andando desde que Luis Enrique se fue del farsa.



Esto luego de ganar en casa del Arsenal 0-2, doblete de Messi en la ida de ocatvos de la CL 2016.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (13 Mar 2022)

> En París silban a Leo Messi cuando resulta que el jugador argentino tiene más historia y títulos que todo el club. Hace falta un poco más de memoria y de respeto. Algunos se olvidan muy rápido de todo lo que logrado Messi como futbolista.



¿Y por qué tienen que aplaudir los aficionados del PSG lo que ha ganado Messi con el Barcelona? ¿Además de cornudos apaleados?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Lopetegui quejándose DEL CÉSPED.



Es que el césped de Vallecas es para no dejarles jugar en 1ª.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Lopetegui quejándose DEL CÉSPED.



bueno otro lesionado mas y no se porque RUBIALES permite jugar en ese campo de yonkis llamado vallecas


----------



## vurvujo (13 Mar 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Y por qué tienen que aplaudir los aficionados del PSG lo que ha ganado Messi con el Barcelona? ¿Además de cornudos apaleados?



Exacto. Alguno respondió es en los comentarios pero los culerdos siguen a lo suyo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Mar 2022)

Los cuartos de la chsmpions cuándo son? Tres días después del partido contra el barsa?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Mar 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Los cuartos de la chsmpions cuándo son? Tres días después del partido contra el barsa?



*Cuartos de final de la Champions League 2021-2022: Cuándo es la ida y la vuelta, partidos, eliminatorias, fechas, horarios y resultados*
Los partidos de ida se disputan los días 5 y 6 de abril. Todos se jugarán a las 21:00 (horario de España)


PARTIDOS IDAFECHAHORATELEVISIÓN-5 de abril de 202221:00Movistar Liga de Campeones-5 de abril de 202221:00Movistar Liga de Campeones-6 de abril de 202221:00Movistar Liga de Campeones-6 de abril de 202221:00Movistar Liga de Campeones


Los encuentros de vuelta se jugarán entre los días 12 y 13 de abril. Todos se jugaránn a las 21:00 (horario de España)




PARTIDOS VUELTAFECHAHORATELEVISIÓN-12 de abril de 202221:00Movistar Liga de Campeones-12 de abril de 202221:00Movistar Liga de Campeones-13 de abril de 202221:00Movistar Liga de Campeones-13 de abril de 202221:00Movistar Liga de Campeones
*Clasificados a cuartos de final*

Bayern Múnich (ALE)
Liverpool (ING)
Real Madrid (ESP)
Liverpool (ING)
*¿Cuándo es el sorteo de cuartos de final?*
El sorteo de cuartos de final tendrá lugar el viernes 18 de marzo de 2022 en Nyon, la sede de la UEFA, a las 12.00 horas (horario español). En este sorteo no habrá impedimento alguno de cara a que se puedan enfrentar cualquiera de los ocho equipos que lleguen a cuartos. Será sorteo puro.

*Siguientes rondas:*
*Semifinales:* Ida (26/2827de abril de 2021) | Vuelta (3/4 de mayo de 2021) a las 21:00 (14 de México, 15 de Colombia y 17 de Argentina y Chile).

*Final:* Sábado 28 de mayo, San Petesburgo (21:00)


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Mar 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Exacto. Alguno respondió es en los comentarios pero los culerdos siguen a lo suyo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 981726


----------



## vurvujo (13 Mar 2022)

Que gozada la que liamos


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> *Cuartos de final de la Champions League 2021-2022: Cuándo es la ida y la vuelta, partidos, eliminatorias, fechas, horarios y resultados*
> Los partidos de ida se disputan los días 5 y 6 de abril. Todos se jugarán a las 21:00 (horario de España)
> 
> 
> ...




Osea que no es la semana siguiente del barsa. Gran noticia.


----------



## vurvujo (13 Mar 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Osea que no es la semana siguiente del barsa. Gran noticia.



Correcto, llegamos con 6 días de descanso y ellos con 3.


----------



## cebollo (13 Mar 2022)

El calendario creo que es ida Champions - Sánchez Pizjuan - vuelta Champions-el Sadar. Todo muy seguido, en 10 días. 

Si llegamos con mucha ventaja, mejor.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El calendario creo que es ida Champions - Sánchez Pizjuan - vuelta Champions-el Sadar. Todo muy seguido, en 10 días.
> 
> Si llegamos con mucha ventaja, mejor.




Pues si. Dos salidas seguidas.

Ojalá ganemos al Mallorca y al barsa. Si lo hacemos la liga ya estará en el saco


----------



## _Suso_ (13 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El Rayo nos está dando media liga.



Este tipo de equipos, sevilla, real sociedad, betis, etc, siempre se caen en las segundas vueltas, salvo desastre, el Madrid ya tiene la liga más que ganada y saludando desde la ventana.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Mar 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Este tipo de equipos, sevilla, real sociedad, betis, etc, siempre se caen en las segundas vueltas, salvo desastre, el Madrid ya tiene la liga más que ganada y saludando desde la ventana.



lo del sevila tiene merito porque lleva medio equipo lesionado y solo pueden fichar agente como un tal teqatito.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Mar 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Anelka a mí me gustaba mucho, pero tenía la mente de un adolescente,una lástima que no siguiera más tiempo. Ivan Campo a mí me sacaba de quicio y reconozco que fuí muy cruel con él, pero luego en Inglaterra hizo muy buena carrera.



Tamppco ayudo a Anelka tener en el vestuario un tio como Raul que trataria de trolearle todo lo que pudiera a fin de perpetuatse en la titularidad


----------



## petro6 (13 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Tamppco ayudo a Anelka tener en el vestuario un tio como Raul que trataria de trolearle todo lo que pudiera a fin de perpetuatse en la titularidad



Pues sí, el señor Baúl siempre fue un cáncer del vestuario.


----------



## The Replicant (13 Mar 2022)

12 minutos han tardado en pitarle el primer penaltyto al Farça, no está mal


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Mar 2022)

Un poco escandalosillos los arbitrajes que está recibiendo el barca...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Tamppco ayudo a Anelka tener en el vestuario un tio como Raul que trataria de trolearle todo lo que pudiera a fin de perpetuatse en la titularidad



Anelka tuvo una carrera de lo más mediocre para las condiciones que tenía. Echarle la culpa a Raúl, que le daba mil vueltas, porque un año lo troleó es un poco indecente.

Además si no recuerdo mal Raúl se sacrificó bastante ese año para que pudieran jugar Morientes y Anelka.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Mar 2022)

El cejas es capaz de poner a Benzema, Modric y Militao de titulares contra el mallorca. Como el Madrid caiga eliminado por la lesion de algun de estos en algun partido intrascedental, ya se puede ir despidiendo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Mar 2022)

Dembele es un jugador realmente bueno,especial,espero que sea verdad que se larga el año que viene...


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (13 Mar 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El cejas es capaz de poner a Benzema, Modric y Militao de titulares contra el mallorca.



No creo ... pero es la mejor manera de darle emoción a la liga, si saca a Largaminga, rodrigo, Bale y tal arrasa al Mallorca sin despeinarse que están todos frejquitoh.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Mar 2022)

Hablando de Batman:





__





Cine y TV - "THE BATMAN" ANALISIS!!!!!!EXCLUSIVAS OBIWANCHERNOBIL!!!!


Si, soy yo, ya me conocéis, tras múltiples peticiones por MP y tras dejar pasar unos días os traigo una nueva exclusiva. Se que todos estaréis ahora haciendo vuestras quinielas para saber los ganadores de los próximos y prestigiosos premios "Antonio risiones tercera dosis", pero ahora toca...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ccc (13 Mar 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El cejas es capaz de poner a Benzema, Modric y Militao de titulares contra el mallorca. Como el Madrid caiga eliminado por la lesion de algun de estos en algun partido intrascedental, ya se puede ir despidiendo.



En las ultimas jornadas los 5 primeros se enfrentan entre si: el madrid p.ej. tiene que jugar contra BCN, Sevilla, Betis y atletico; lo mismo para el resto.

Hoy he visto al BCN y como siempre le han regalado un penalty, los medios dicen que juegan como los dioses,...,pero lo cierto es que estan jugando mucho mejor que hace 3 meses. El rival es el BCN, no el sevilla.

Espero que ganemos al Mallorca, porque necesitamos todos los puntos de renta disponible, teniendo en cuenta que en abril vamos a tener 2 partidos por semana exigentes.

Que ganara esta liga el BCN sea imperdonable y tebas esta poniendo todo de su parte.


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Mar 2022)

Suelta su mitica frase "soy Batman guarras" en la última película?


----------



## ccc (13 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, Arsenal 4 en liga con 3 partidos menos y con Odegaard de estrella total; recuerdo que cuando llego al Arsenal estaba penultimo. Grande ZZ, grande Ancelotti.


----------



## fred (13 Mar 2022)

Casemiro,Mendy y Militao al borde de la sanción,ojo al dato mañana.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Anelka tuvo una carrera de lo más mediocre para las condiciones que tenía. Echarle la culpa a Raúl, que le daba mil vueltas, porque un año lo troleó es un poco indecente.
> 
> Además si no recuerdo mal Raúl se sacrificó bastante ese año para que pudieran jugar Morientes y Anelka.



Yo no culpo a Baul de la mala carrera de Anelka ni pretendo decir que en esa epoca el frances fuese mejor. Yo solo sospecho que si Anelka solo estuvo un año en el Madrid en una buena parte se debio a troleadas de Baul, el cual fue el capo practicamente hasta la llegada de Cristiano.


----------



## Antihéroe (13 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El calendario creo que es ida Champions - Sánchez Pizjuan - vuelta Champions-el Sadar. Todo muy seguido, en 10 días.
> 
> Si llegamos con mucha ventaja, mejor.



Mallorca-Farsa- parón selecciones-Celta fuera- ida champions-Getafe casa-vuelta Champions- Sevilla fuera- Osasuna fuera, entre semana este último porque el finde siguiente no se juega liga al haber la final de Copa. Así que si pasamos a semis tendríamos una semana para preparar la ida de semifinales. Ganando mañana y no perder contra el farsa campeones. Mañana se ganará los jugadores lo saben cómo el día de la Real, porque si perdemos mañana y con los culés, que yo no lo creo pero pude pasar ya venderían que hay liga. El Mallorca no es un equipo de encerrarse que es lo que nos cuesta más mañana se ganará.


----------



## Antihéroe (13 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Dembele es un jugador realmente bueno,especial,espero que sea verdad que se larga el año que viene...



Este ya habrá firmado con alguien, a Haaland no lo ficharan y a ver cómo les vuelve el Ansu Fati, pero la delantera que tendrán el año que viene no será para tirar cohetes. Y nosotros con Mbape deberíamos ganar tres o cuatro ligas seguidas.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Por cierto, Arsenal 4 en liga con 3 partidos menos y con Odegaard de estrella total; recuerdo que cuando llego al Arsenal estaba penultimo. Grande ZZ, grande Ancelotti.



Último, con 0 puntos.

Ahora virtualmente en Champions para el año que viene.

Yo creo que Ødegaard llegó antes de tiempo. Es como cuando te enamoras, pero estas en frecuencias diferentes. De todas formas ya da un poco igual... creo que nos va a ir bien a ambas partes.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Mar 2022)

Antihéroe dijo:


> Mallorca-Farsa- parón selecciones-Celta fuera- ida champions-Getafe casa-vuelta Champions- Sevilla fuera- Osasuna fuera, entre semana este último porque el finde siguiente no se juega liga al haber la final de Copa. Así que si pasamos a semis tendríamos una semana para preparar la ida de semifinales. Ganando mañana y no perder contra el farsa campeones. Mañana se ganará los jugadores lo saben cómo el día de la Real, porque si perdemos mañana y con los culés, que yo no lo creo pero pude pasar ya venderían que hay liga. El Mallorca no es un equipo de encerrarse que es lo que nos cuesta más mañana se ganará.



Si se da el drama total (Dos derrotas y ellos ganan el aplazado), se te ponen a 6 pts a falta de 9 partidos. Serían 2 fallos, teniendo que ir a Sevilla, Pamplona y el Wanda, si que habría Liga. El Barcelona habría hecho una vuelta brutalérrima y nosotros la habríamos preparado.

Sería bastante doloroso. La Champions no llega hasta abril, no hay que pensar más que en la Liga.


----------



## Policía Pérez (14 Mar 2022)

Joder ojala volviera messi al barcelona, era el clavo final en el ataud que necesitaban

No se si alguno ve los resumenes de partidos, hay un tal Odegaard en el Arsenal que es como el mejor Ozil, el año que viene va a valer 100 millones



Edu.R dijo:


> Yo creo que Ødegaard llegó antes de tiempo



No llego antes de tiempo, es que la yihad del vestuario no se la pasaba. Puse yo por aqui un video del madrid entrenando tiros a puerta, cuando marcaba el club de Ramos unas ovaciones como si acabaran de ganar la Champions. Cuando marco Odegaard silencio sepulcral

Le hicieron lo mismo a Bale, en liga cuando jugo de 9 no se la pasaban a proposito


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Yo no culpo a Baul de la mala carrera de Anelka ni pretendo decir que en esa epoca el frances fuese mejor. Yo solo sospecho que si Anelka solo estuvo un año en el Madrid en una buena parte se debio a troleadas de Baul, el cual fue el capo practicamente hasta la llegada de Cristiano.



Lo que quería decir es que Anelka salió rebotado del Madrid por la misma razón que salió rebotado de la mayoría de los chorrocientos equipos en los que jugó, porque era un tío insoportable al que no aguantaba ni su madre. No hay que buscarle más explicación.

Nos hemos olvidado de que en 2010, a la tierna edad de 31 años, en mitad de un partido de todo un Mundial, le soltó a su entrenador "vete a tomar por culo sucio hijo de puta" cuando le intentó corregir algo en el descanso.

Era un chalado cuando estaba en el Madrid y seguía siendo un chalado 10 años después.


----------



## ccc (14 Mar 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Joder ojala volviera messi al barcelona, era el clavo final en el ataud que necesitaban
> 
> No se si alguno ve los resumenes de partidos, hay un tal Odegaard en el Arsenal que es como el mejor Ozil, el año que viene va a valer 100 millones
> 
> ...



Ese es el problema, y por eso lo repito siempre: Casemiro, Modric y Kroos son una puta mafia y lo hacen todo para jugar hasta eternum; lo siento, pero creo que nos hemos equivocado: Un Conte o similar seria aqui imprescindible para 1 anyo --> En 1 mes se ha cargado a todas las remoras y al anyo siguiente se le echa y se comienza un nuevo proyecto con los jovenes.

Lo he dicho nos hemos perdido a Odegaard, a Llorente y a Achraff: Con ellos 3 seriamos aspirantes a Champions desde hace 1 anyo. Si a eso le anyades un Mbappe o un Haaland, pasas a ser maximo favorito.


----------



## El salvaje guatemalteco (14 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Ese es el problema, y por eso lo repito siempre: *Casemiro, Modric y Kroos son una puta mafia* y lo hacen todo para jugar hasta eternum; lo siento, pero creo que nos hemos equivocado: Un Conte o similar seria aqui imprescindible para 1 anyo --> En 1 mes se ha cargado a todas las remoras y al anyo siguiente se le echa y se comienza un nuevo proyecto con los jovenes.
> 
> Lo he dicho nos hemos perdido a Odegaard, a Llorente y a Achraff: Con ellos 3 seriamos aspirantes a Champions desde hace 1 anyo. Si a eso le anyades un Mbappe o un Haaland, pasas a ser maximo favorito.



No seas estúpido. Ninguno de esos tres tiene perfil de mafiosos.


----------



## Woden (14 Mar 2022)

Estoy de acuerdo, simplemente necesitábamos que Ancelotti entendiera que esos tres tíos no pueden jugar todos los partidos e ir rotándolos con Valverde y Camavinga de forma reiterada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Mar 2022)

Esta jugaba muy bien a fútbol, catapultó el fútbol femenino en Asia.
ROCIADAS ilimitadas:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>




El charismo en su máxima expresión, el abanderado de los cuñaos ella de las charos.
No se que acabo de ver.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta jugaba muy bien a fútbol, catapultó el fútbol femenino en Asia.
> ROCIADAS ilimitadas:




Si, exacto, era la delantera del gamba Osaka.

Ganó la champions de asia tres años seguidos.
Luego se fue a Korea.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (14 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta jugaba muy bien a fútbol, catapultó el fútbol femenino en Asia.
> ROCIADAS ilimitadas:



Hijodeputaaa ahora de buena mañana en el trabajo.
Como un tanque apuntando a un campanario.


A esta no se la pinchaba el fukuoka ese de los 150 millones??


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (14 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lo que quería decir es que Anelka salió rebotado del Madrid por la misma razón que salió rebotado de la mayoría de los chorrocientos equipos en los que jugó, porque era un tío insoportable al que no aguantaba ni su madre. No hay que buscarle más explicación.
> 
> Nos hemos olvidado de que en 2010, a la tierna edad de 31 años, en mitad de un partido de todo un Mundial, le soltó a su entrenador "vete a tomar por culo sucio hijo de puta" cuando le intentó corregir algo en el descanso.
> 
> Era un chalado cuando estaba en el Madrid y seguía siendo un chalado 10 años después.



En alguna ocasion escuche, no se si sera rumor o real, que en algun momento de su estancia en Madrid llego el bueno de Nicolas con un video con "jailaits" suyas con el objeto de explicarle a del bosque qie tipo de juego le venia bien al frances....

Real o no, teniendo en cuenta como era el mozo me lo creo....y la verdad, otra cosa no, pero el merito de saber llevar el vestuario no se le puede negar a del Bosque , al margen otras mychas cosas que se le podrian achacar al del bigote


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (14 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Ese es el problema, y por eso lo repito siempre: Casemiro, Modric y Kroos son una puta mafia y lo hacen todo para jugar hasta eternum; lo siento, pero creo que nos hemos equivocado: Un Conte o similar seria aqui imprescindible para 1 anyo --> En 1 mes se ha cargado a todas las remoras y al anyo siguiente se le echa y se comienza un nuevo proyecto con los jovenes.
> 
> Lo he dicho nos hemos perdido a Odegaard, a Llorente y a Achraff: Con ellos 3 seriamos aspirantes a Champions desde hace 1 anyo. Si a eso le anyades un Mbappe o un Haaland, pasas a ser maximo favorito.



Tanto como eso no diria., pero te doy el zanks porque un perfil de entrenador caudillo me gusta para el Madrid, para este al menos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Mar 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Hijodeputaaa ahora de buena mañana en el trabajo.
> Como un tanque apuntando a un campanario.
> 
> 
> A esta no se la pinchaba el fukuoka ese de los 150 millones??




La de fukuoka era nodelo, es la tercera por la izquierda en el vídeo:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> En alguna ocasion escuche, no se si sera rumor o real, que en algun momento de su estancia en Madrid llego el bueno de Nicolas con un video con "jailaits" suyas con el objeto de explicarle a del bosque qie tipo de juego le venia bien al frances....
> 
> Real o no, teniendo en cuenta como era el mozo me lo creo....y la verdad, otra cosa no, pero el merito de saber llevar el vestuario no se le puede negar a del Bosque , al margen otras mychas cosas que se le podrian achacar al del bigote




Lo extraño es que krusty sepa cómo funciona un reproductor VHS.

Yo soy Anelka y hago lo mismo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Mar 2022)

Hola, me llamo Vicente del krusty, he ganado la champions y un mundial gracias a danacol, y además soy marqués.
Ahora me llaman don Vicente del krusty.


----------



## xilebo (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (14 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Si te fijas en la parte inferior izquierda, verás que el brasa de pivas ganó una copa al MADRID. 
Sumando su séptimo título.
Eso quiere decir que están mucho mejor, de que sirve ganar al psg si luego las barsettes ganan 7 títulos y messi el balón de oro?
Otro fracaso de temporada para el Real Madrid.
Menos valors, menos títulos, menos pusasió.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (14 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo extraño es que krusty sepa cómo funciona un reproductor VHS.
> 
> Yo soy Anelka y hago lo mismo.



No especificaron quien llego a poner la cinta, igual Toni Grande, que era el segundo de del Bosque , o lo hizo Casillas que era su protegido...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (14 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



A ver si le llega el puto pasaporte a Sid Vicius y se viene Kubo el año que viene.

Con el aumento de audiencia en Japón podemos fichar a un Lucas Vázquez pivote.


----------



## cebollo (14 Mar 2022)

Casemiro te da trabajo defensivo y juego aéreo. Pero es tan malo al primer toque que para tocar y mover bien el balón contra rivales que presionan bien necesitas rodearlo de otro organizador y de algún defensa excepcionalmente habilidoso para compensar. Funcionó muy bien con Kroos y con el Marcelo de sus buenos tiempos. 

Con Mendy por Marcelo el equipo mejora tanto defensivamente que Casemiro ya no es tan necesario en defensa. Lo que necesitas es a alguien con más juego, aquí debería entrar Camavinga. 

Contra rivales con mucho juego aéreo y buenos cabeceadores yo seguiría sacando a Casemiro pero contra el City, por ejemplo, y estando Mendy yo sacaba a Camavinga.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (14 Mar 2022)

El mejor activo que tiene el Real Madrid es Florentino Perez, independientemente de que te caiga mejor o peor, o de sus actividades. Cuando se vaya nos acordaremos todos los madridistas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Mar 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El mejor activo que tiene el Real Madrid es Florentino Perez, independientemente de que te caiga mejor o peor, o de sus actividades. Cuando se vaya nos acordaremos todos los madridistas.




Tal cual, solo hace falta echar un vistazo a su marcha y el nivel de los fichajes...van der var, drenthe y compañía.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Mar 2022)

Militao baja hoy.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (14 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tal cual, solo hace falta echar un vistazo a su marcha y el nivel de los fichajes...van der var, drenthe y compañía.



Eso es lo de menos. No olvides que CR lo presento Florentino pero lo ato Mijatovic que era calderoniano.

El tema es que Perez salvo al Madrid de la ruina a finales de siglo pasado y lo puso a la vanguardia en cuanto a financiacion a traves de derechos de imagen. Se quejan de que es autoritario pero la verguenza de meter en asambleas y votar gente que no era socia lo hizo Calderon, no el.
De hecho si el club es de los socios y no de un fondo o de un jeque es por el. Al cesar lo que es del cesar.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Mar 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Militao baja hoy.



Está apercibido y parece que tiene un resfriado.

Si hoy fuese el PSG en lugar del Mallorca jugaba seguro. Pero estando con 4 amarillas, cuando los otros dos apercbidos son Mendy y Casemiro, casi mejor que se quede en casa.

Además se pasó 95 minutos corriendo detrás de Mbappé el otro día. Debió acabar con los gemelos a la altura del escroto.


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Mar 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> A ver si le llega el puto pasaporte a Sid Vicius y se viene Kubo el año que viene.
> 
> Con el aumento de audiencia en Japón podemos fichar a un Lucas Vázquez pivote.



Kubo no jugará en el Madrid, no hay sitio para el.


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Yo no culpo a Baul de la mala carrera de Anelka ni pretendo decir que en esa epoca el frances fuese mejor. Yo solo sospecho que si Anelka solo estuvo un año en el Madrid en una buena parte se debio a troleadas de Baul, el cual fue el capo practicamente hasta la llegada de Cristiano.



Si, eso decían, que era culpa del Madrid, lo dijo un tal LUis Fernández, ese hijo de inmigrante español ,jugador y entrenador francés, hasta que lo tuvo en su equipo y se dio cuenta que Anelka era caso perdido.


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si se da el drama total (Dos derrotas y ellos ganan el aplazado), se te ponen a 6 pts a falta de 9 partidos. Serían 2 fallos, teniendo que ir a Sevilla, Pamplona y el Wanda, si que habría Liga. El Barcelona habría hecho una vuelta brutalérrima y nosotros la habríamos preparado.
> 
> Sería bastante doloroso. La Champions no llega hasta abril, no hay que pensar más que en la Liga.



El cagalona hace una vuelta cojonuda de arbitrajes, hasta ganando 4-0 le tienen que dar un penalti, por cojones cagaleses y rojetes tienen que jugar la champiñones.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> y la verdad, otra cosa no, pero el merito de saber llevar el vestuario no se le puede negar a del Bosque , al margen otras mychas cosas que se le podrian achacar al del bigote



un vestuario asi lo lleva cualquiera,le das el puesto de titular garantizado a cualquier jugador con nombre,al resto se le ignora,y si alguno se queja mucho puerta…para todo lo demas poner cara de sabio bonachon y arreglado…



Ulises 33 dijo:


> Kubo no jugará en el Madrid, no hay sitio para el.



ya el simple hecho de ser un jugador revoltoso en ataque le hace util para ciertos partidos,a eso añadele que no hay que ficharle porque ya es tuyo y ademas te publicita en un mercado como Japon…como no va a tener sitio en una plantilla de 25? Ni que hubiese 25 maradonas.

si alguien te da 40 kilos por el ya es para pensarlo,pero no creo que sea el caso.


----------



## chicken (14 Mar 2022)

El Madrid tiene una estupenda ocasión para escaparse de sus perseguidores. Si gana esta noche al Mallorca (un equipo que está con el agua al cuello, a dos puntos del descenso) llegará a los 66 puntos y tendrá 10 de ventaja respecto al Sevilla, segundo clasificado, y 15 en relación a Barcelona y Atlético.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Mar 2022)

Si el Madrid gana hoy requerira un desplome brutal perder la liga,serian 12 puntos de ventaja con 10 jornadas restantes (dando por hecho que el barca gana el partido aplazado que tiene),hoy es para quemar toda la gasolina que tengan…


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Mar 2022)

Hoy toca caraja y sufrir como hijosdeputa para vencer por la mínima. 
Parece mentira que no conozcáis la HIDIOSINGRACIA del cluc.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si el Madrid gana hoy requerira un desplome brutal perder la liga,serian 12 puntos de ventaja con 10 jornadas restantes (dando por hecho que el barca gana el partido aplazado que tiene),hoy es para quemar toda la gasolina que tengan…



Ese partido aplazado no es hasta el 24 de abril, y no sé si se puede aplazar incluso más si siguen pasando rondas de la Europa League... Cuando lo jueguen ya si eso hablamos.

Y te diría que son 12 a recuperar en 9 jornadas, no 10. Si el Barça no es líder al final de la jornada 37, a un partido en la jornada 38 el Madrid le gana en casa al Betis seguro, por múltiples razones.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El charismo en su máxima expresión, el abanderado de los cuñaos ella de las charos.
> No se que acabo de ver.



La nueva España: manginas y charos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Tak no tiene pinta de futuro ni de coña.


----------



## Chispeante (14 Mar 2022)

Si haberle visto lo suficiente como para hacerme una idea fundada sobre sus posibilidades y sin olvidar que hay excelentes jugadores que destacan en otros equipos y naufragan en el Madrid, tras unos dos minutos de reflexión, este es mi dictamen y relación de causas por las que Odeegard no terminó de triunfar en el Madrid.

1. Los entrenadores. Ni Zidane ni Anchelotti han destacado por ser especialmente revolucionarios. Que le pregunten a Militao, a Valverde y a nuestro último fichaje, Camavinga. No eran los tutores que él necesitaba.

2. El momento. La crisis Covid y las obras del estadio han provocado una política de ventas que se ha llevado a todo lo vendible por delante: Reguilón, Hakimi, Llorente,...

3. Vinculado al punto anterior, las no ventas de Isco y Ceballos, también influyeron a la hora de dejarle sin sitio en el equipo. 

4. La excelencia prolongada del Trío Maravilla. Con sus carencias, años y achaques, cuando el trío del del centro del campo medio funciona, es difícil quitarles el puesto. A estas alturas, muchos pensábamos, yo el primero, que Modric ya estaría jubilado o como mínimo haciendo funciones de ilustre suplemente. Esta era la temporada de Odegaard, pero el croata no cede y tocaba chupar banquillo. 

5. Sus meses cedidos en el Arsenal, au siendo buenos, no llegaron a una excelencia tal que fuera imposible no darle la titularidad inmediata. No era el Mbappé del Mónaco ni el Halland del equipo austriaco ese donde jugaba antes de fichar por el Borusia.

6. Es la vida, es el fútbol, son cosas que pasan y ya está. Buena suerte y hasta siempre.


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> un vestuario asi lo lleva cualquiera,le das el puesto de titular garantizado a cualquier jugador con nombre,al resto se le ignora,y si alguno se queja mucho puerta…para todo lo demas poner cara de sabio bonachon y arreglado…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De suplente no querrá estar, la única salida que le veo es una venta o que quede libre y adios.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (14 Mar 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Si haberle visto lo suficiente como para hacerme una idea fundada sobre sus posibilidades y sin olvidar que hay excelentes jugadores que destacan en otros equipos y naufragan en el Madrid, tras unos dos minutos de reflexión, este es mi dictamen y relación de causas por las que Odeegard no terminó de triunfar en el Madrid.
> 
> 1. Los entrenadores. Ni Zidane ni Anchelotti han destacado por ser especialmente revolucionarios. Que le pregunten a Militao, a Valverde y a nuestro último fichaje, Camavinga. No eran los tutores que él necesitaba.
> 
> ...



No hay que darle tantas vueltas. Odegaard no triunfó aquí por maricón.

El año pasado empezó de titular, seguramente sin merecerlo porque solo había hecho buena media temporada en la Real, no hizo nada, se lesionó, se recuperó, se volvió a lesionar y al recuperarse estaba dando por culo con irse en cuanto no jugó 2 partidos. Oportunidades tuvo, no las aprovechó y le faltaron cojones para trabajar y esperar a volverlas a tener. A Militao le pasó lo mismo (ved el partido contra el Donuts en la fase de grupos) pero apretó el culo y siguió entrenando.

Y lo dije en el hilo en cuanto se vio claro que se iba, a Odegaard le faltan huevos, pero me respondieron no sé qué de que me estaba haciendo pajas mientras él jugaba en el Heerenven. 

También dije que la espantada le iba a pesar con el siguiente entrenador y me respondieron no sé qué de que Zidane era un moro mierda que le tenía manía porque se peleó con su hijo. Llegó el siguiente entrenador y lo probó para ver si estaba comprometido diciéndole eso de que era el no sé qué jugador en la rotación, detrás de Isco y de un enano que tuvo que señalar con el dedo porque no sabía el nombre, ¿qué hizo Odegaard?, irse otra vez corriendo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Mar 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> De suplente no querrá estar, la única salida que le veo es una venta o que quede libre y adios.



No jodamos, que juega medio bien sin ser titular indiscutible en uno de los peores equipos de primera. Si es suplente en el Mallorca con bastante frecuencia, no va a ser suplente en el Madrid?

El único problema del Kubo es el pasaporte. Dependiendo de cómo se vaya perfilando la plantilla, personalmente yo largaría a Rodrygo para liberar su plaza si no le llega el pasaporte a Vinicius (y si le llega también lo largaba, la verdad).


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No jodamos, que juega medio bien sin ser titular indiscutible en uno de los peores equipos de primera. Si es suplente en el Mallorca con bastante frecuencia, no va a ser suplente en el Madrid?
> 
> El único problema del Kubo es el pasaporte. Dependiendo de cómo se vaya perfilando la plantilla, personalmente yo largaría a Rodrygo para liberar su plaza si no le llega el pasaporte a Vinicius (y si le llega también lo largaba, la verdad).



Kubo para mi es venta, no tiene calidad para el equipo y no lo veo de suplente, Rodrigo mil veces antes que Kubo. Nunca se ha hecho titular donde ha estado cedido.


----------



## The Replicant (14 Mar 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Hoy toca caraja y sufrir como hijosdeputa para vencer por la mínima.
> Parece mentira que no conozcáis la HIDIOSINGRACIA del cluc.



Si nos pitaran penaltytos como al Farça seria mas fácil, pero son otros valors


----------



## vurvujo (14 Mar 2022)

Se actualizó el límite salarial. Mantenemos el mismo monto que a inicio de temporada: 739,163 millones.


----------



## JimTonic (14 Mar 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Si haberle visto lo suficiente como para hacerme una idea fundada sobre sus posibilidades y sin olvidar que hay excelentes jugadores que destacan en otros equipos y naufragan en el Madrid, tras unos dos minutos de reflexión, este es mi dictamen y relación de causas por las que Odeegard no terminó de triunfar en el Madrid.
> 
> 1. Los entrenadores. Ni Zidane ni Anchelotti han destacado por ser especialmente revolucionarios. Que le pregunten a Militao, a Valverde y a nuestro último fichaje, Camavinga. No eran los tutores que él necesitaba.
> 
> ...




también comentaron que en la primera cesion sus compañeros le hablaron, y le dijeron, por favor, ten paciencia, te necesitamos que la temporada es muy larga y vamos a necesitar de ti (estaban con zidane) y el tio ni corto ni perezoso , haciendo como si fuera un autestia, les mando a la mierda y les dijo o juego o me largo, entonces vino el sprint final de la tempoarada del covid que se jugo todo en 3 meses, y los tobillos de varios jugadores reventaron (acordaors de as fotos de valverde saliendo a jugar infiltrado y con el tobillo negro que puso su novia)


asi que cuando regreso al madrid, la gente parece que ni le hablaba, porque fue catalogo como un ser sumamente egoista que solo piensa en ru rendimiento,,y no en el equipo, le pusieron la cruz sus propios compañeros y le vendieron


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Mar 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> también comentaron que en la primera cesion sus compañeros le hablaron, y le dijeron, por favor, ten paciencia, te necesitamos que la temporada es muy larga y vamos a necesitar de ti (estaban con zidane) y el tio ni corto ni perezoso , haciendo como si fuera un autestia, les mando a la mierda y les dijo o juego o me largo, entonces vino el sprint final de la tempoarada del covid que se jugo todo en 3 meses, y los tobillos de varios jugadores reventaron (acordaors de as fotos de valverde saliendo a jugar infiltrado y con el tobillo negro que puso su novia)
> 
> 
> asi que cuando regreso al madrid, la gente parece que ni le hablaba, porque fue catalogo como un ser sumamente egoista que solo piensa en ru rendimiento,,y no en el equipo, le pusieron la cruz sus propios compañeros y le vendieron



¿eso que comentas es real? ¿que veracidad puede tener? si es así, lo mejor fue su venta.


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Mar 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Se actualizó el límite salarial. Mantenemos el mismo monto que a inicio de temporada: 739,163 millones.



Si, y el equipo llorón indepe con saldo negativo, ya está mr patán sacando ahora videos hablando del fichaje de Di Stéfano para no decir nada de las mierdas del cagalona indepe club.


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Mar 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> Si nos pitaran penaltytos como al Farça seria mas fácil, pero son otros valors



    
que es la liga de TEBAs, 240 millones de saldo perdido respecto al anterior límite salarial, desde junio a diciembre, si le dan dos años más a Laporta deja a Bartomeu como bueno.


----------



## cebollo (14 Mar 2022)

Ancelotti saca a Nacho por Militao, cambia la banda derecha que fue mala el otro día (hoy saca a Lucas y Rodrygo por Carvajal y Ausencio). Y da descanso a Modric, saca Casemiro, Kroos, Valverde. 

Puede salir mal pero me parece todo razonable.


----------



## vurvujo (14 Mar 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> que es la liga de TEBAs, 240 millones de saldo perdido respecto al anterior límite salarial, desde junio a diciembre, si le dan dos años más a Laporta deja a Bartomeu como bueno.




Laporta sabe manejar el relato como nadie. Nunca será su culpa, siempre dirá que lo heredó de Bartomeu o que es culpa de Putin.

Eso sí, una cosas es lo que dirán y otra la realidad y por mi, que se sigan equivocando.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Mar 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Kubo para mi es venta, no tiene calidad para el equipo y no lo veo de suplente, Rodrigo mil veces antes que Kubo. Nunca se ha hecho titular donde ha estado cedido.



El problema de Rodrygo es que no le mete un gol al arcoiris, y juega más adelantado (y en un equipo que genera mucho más) que Kubo. Y eso no es de ahora, lo comprobamos año tras año. 3 goles en 63 partidos de liga con el Madrid, el mismo porcentaje que Mendy prácticamente. 

A Ancelotti el cuerpo le pide poner a Rodrygo, y a veces cede a esta tentanción pero luego es peor de cara a portería que yo, que ya es decir. Por eso yo probaría a Kubo, porque a Rodrygo ya lo tengo muy visto y su techo, al menos para mí, está meridianamente claro. 

Y esto lo escribo antes del partido de esta noche que va a jugar Rodrygo de titular, a ver si tengo razón o no.


----------



## ccc (14 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Ancelotti saca a Nacho por Militao, cambia la banda derecha que fue mala el otro día (hoy saca a Lucas y Rodrygo por Carvajal y Ausencio). Y da descanso a Modric, saca Casemiro, Kroos, Valverde.
> 
> Puede salir mal pero me parece todo razonable.



Yo lo veo bien,...,a ver si hay algo de suerte y ganamos 0-2 en el min. 60 y tb. hay algo de suerte y hace algunos cambios necesarios como Benzemalo por Jovic, Camavinga por Kroos, Vini por Hazard,...

Este partido y el de la semana que viene deciden si ganamos la liga o nos la roban.


----------



## xilebo (14 Mar 2022)

¡Ya tenemos once del Real Madrid!

Los elegidos por Ancelotti son:* Courtois; Lucas Vázquez, Nacho, Alaba, Mendy; Casemiro, Valverde, Kroos; Rodrygo, Benzema y Vinicius.*


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (14 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> ¡Ya tenemos once del Real Madrid!
> 
> Los elegidos por Ancelotti son:* Courtois; Lucas Vázquez, Nacho, Alaba, Mendy; Casemiro, Valverde, Kroos; Rodrygo, Benzema y Vinicius.*



Pues nada otros 20 minutitos para Camavinga y Kroos bien machacadito para el Barcelona


----------



## _Suso_ (14 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> ¡Ya tenemos once del Real Madrid!
> 
> Los elegidos por Ancelotti son:* Courtois; Lucas Vázquez, Nacho, Alaba, Mendy; Casemiro, Valverde, Kroos; Rodrygo, Benzema y Vinicius.*



Bueno ha rotado un par de ellos, en Ancelotti es casi milagroso.


----------



## xilebo (14 Mar 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Bueno ha rotado un par de ellos, en Ancelotti es casi milagroso.



Ya te digo, y uno de ellos militao porque ha sido baja de ultima hora, sino tmb lo pone titular  creo que piensa ancelotti tmb que el partido del mallorca es tan importante como el barcelona y cuando antes se ganen mas partidos, pronto caera la liga


----------



## vurvujo (14 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya te digo, y uno de ellos militao porque ha sido baja de ultima hora, sino tmb lo pone titular  creo que piensa ancelotti tmb que el partido del mallorca es tan importante como el barcelona y cuando antes se ganen mas partidos, pronto caera la liga




A Ancelotti le interesa ganar siempre el partido que tiene en frente.

En ese caso es como un político, no ve más allá de las próximas elecciones.

Nosotros seríamos como el rey, nos interesa que al reino le vaya bien a largo plazo, pero el ejecutor tiene intereses diferentes al nuestro.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (14 Mar 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> A Ancelotti le interesa ganar siempre el partido que tiene en frente.
> 
> En ese caso es como un político, no ve más allá de las próximas elecciones.
> 
> Nosotros seríamos como el rey, nos interesa que al reino le vaya bien a largo plazo, pero el ejecutor tiene intereses diferentes al nuestro.



Buen simil. De hecho nosotros ni pinchamos ni cortamos nada en el club, al igual que ....


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (14 Mar 2022)

Bien Mili borrandose para follarse a la cantarera y que no lo sancionen contra el Barça.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Mar 2022)

Vamos a ver a kubo, que me parece que al menos como suplente sería válido para el Madrid en el centro del campo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Mar 2022)

Por favor decidme qué ausencio no es titular..


----------



## xilebo (14 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Por favor decidme qué ausencio no es titular..



No, es suplente


----------



## _Suso_ (14 Mar 2022)

De cualquier manera lo de Pintus es milagroso, siempre juegan los mismos, ni un lesionado y contra el Paris demostraron ser superiores físicamente


----------



## Suprimo (14 Mar 2022)

El que sí sale es Vater, Modric al banquillo que debe de estar como un queso en una sartén


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Mar 2022)

otra noche que tendré que seguir el partido con vosotros ya que mi paco-conexión no me da ni para aguantar el directo el chiringuito inside por youtube...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (14 Mar 2022)

Tenéis un enlace de esos para los que somos pobrex? que Lionel os lo pague con la posessió y el cespet bien cortado


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Mar 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Tenéis un enlace de esos para los que somos pobrex? que Lionel os lo pague con la posessió y el cespet bien cortado



a mi ya ni eso... tengo ahora mismo 3.47 mbps de bajada... ultra mega turbo paco módem... no pongáis gifses que me petáis el invento


----------



## xilebo (14 Mar 2022)

*La silla del que manda*


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *La silla del que manda*



ese es el moro del PSG?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Mar 2022)

qué bien me cae Balboa


----------



## xilebo (14 Mar 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ese es el moro del PSG?



Si, y la silla de alaba


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Si, y la silla de alaba



pero no pillo bien la metáfora... ¿qué representa, que está sólo por mucha pasta que tenga?


----------



## Suprimo (14 Mar 2022)

Footybite.com The original Footybite Soccer Streams


Original Footybite, a website by the founders of /r/SoccerStreams. Find live scores, football streams and more for FREE.




reddi.footybite.cc







https://reddi.footybite.cc/event/mallorca-real-madrid-live-stream/803584


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Mar 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> pero no pillo bien la metáfora... ¿qué representa, que está sólo por mucha pasta que tenga?



Que el verdadero trono es la silla, que ejemplifica el esfuerzo.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Mar 2022)

Foot DIRECT: Majorque Real Madrid streaming Liga - streamonsport


Majorque Real Madrid streaming, Majorque vs Real Madrid en direct. Match Majorque Real Madrid Live Direct Majorque - Real Madrid regarder Liga : Majorque - Real Madrid Disponible sur plusieurs Lecteurs streaming



tv.streamonsport1.xyz


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Mar 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Que el verdadero trono es la silla, que ejemplifica el esfuerzo.



ah espera, la silla de plástico blanca es como la que cogió Alaba no??


----------



## fachacine (14 Mar 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Tenéis un enlace de esos para los que somos pobrex? que Lionel os lo pague con la posessió y el cespet bien cortado











majj46 - Aliez







emb.apl108.me


----------



## Edge2 (14 Mar 2022)

Tiene pìnta que el mallorca va a salir bien follao hoy...


----------



## fachacine (14 Mar 2022)

Si no expulsa a Rodrygo es de milagro, menuda gilipollez ha hecho


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Si no expulsa a Rodrygo es de milagro, menuda gilipollez ha hecho



¿qué hizo??


----------



## fachacine (14 Mar 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ¿qué hizo??



Un medio puñetazo sin venir a cuento


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 Mar 2022)

R madric 0 stop invasion 0


----------



## Edge2 (14 Mar 2022)

Amarilla joder...


----------



## Suprimo (14 Mar 2022)

Hoy no se puede tener una victoria "sufrida" ante el Mallorca, tienen un juego de pvta mierda


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Mar 2022)

Por Dios, no soporto escuchar a Valdano.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Mar 2022)

Bueno, acabo de ponerlo, veo a váter, veo que no está camavinga...


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Mar 2022)

Oño, que me olvidaba del partido


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Mar 2022)

Por ahora nada del otro mundo. Esperamos a que se duerma el rival.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Mar 2022)

Kubo es muy bueno, no está al nivel de los grandes jugadores japoneses como honda, nakamura o fukuoka, pero tendría sitio como suplente, y si no siempre se lo podemos vender al Arsenal que es un ong, ya se llevaron a Ozil, al rubio el año pasado y el próximo tiene pinta que se llevan a ausencio.


----------



## fachacine (14 Mar 2022)

Qué gilipolleces de faltas nos está pitando en contra el árbitro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Mar 2022)

Cada vez que váter comienza a trotar subiendo mientras conduce el balón con su grácil figura y zancada tan elegante sabes que algo malo va a pasar.


----------



## qbit (14 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *La silla del que manda*



Creo que significa que el Real Madrid aunque tiene menos pasta (silla pequeña y blanca en comparación con el trono grande) le ha jodido (él tiene cara de frustración).


----------



## JimTonic (14 Mar 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿eso que comentas es real? ¿que veracidad puede tener? si es así, lo mejor fue su venta.



Comentaron algo de esto en el podcast de meritocracia blanca


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Mar 2022)

Joder si no pongo yo fotos de la Melody nadie las pone o que? Porque vaya mierda de partido nos estamos tragando.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Kubo es muy bueno, no está al nivel de los grandes jugadores japoneses como honda, nakamura o fukuoka, pero tendría sitio como suplente, y si no siempre se lo podemos vender al Arsenal que es un ong, ya se llevaron a Ozil, al rubio el año pasado y el próximo tiene pinta que se llevan a ausencio.



Ninguno de esos era nada del otro mundo. A Honda se lo colaron al Milan y se comieron una mierda. Minamino del pool es mejor, y Kagawa bastante mejor.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Kubo es muy bueno, no está al nivel de los grandes jugadores japoneses como honda, nakamura o fukuoka, pero tendría sitio como suplente,



Ni al nivel de Oliver Aton y Mark Lenders tampoco.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ninguno de esos era nada del otro mundo. A Honda se lo colaron al Milan y se comieron una mierda.




Honda es lo único bueno que ha tenido el Milan en los últimos años y lo digo sin coña.

Nakamura tenía un talento descomunal pero vino a Catalunya y se dio a las drogas.


Fukuoka es simplemente un tipo díscolo.


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder si no pongo yo fotos de la Melody nadie las pone o que? Porque vaya mierda de partido nos estamos tragando.



Ilustre, por favor


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder si no pongo yo fotos de la Melody nadie las pone o que? Porque vaya mierda de partido nos estamos tragando.



¿Qué fotos de Melody?


----------



## xilebo (14 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder si no pongo yo fotos de la Melody nadie las pone o que? Porque vaya mierda de partido nos estamos tragando.



Es logico el bajon de los jugadores, pasar de remontar al PSG en champions y euforia por las nubes, a tener que ir ahora a mallorca y no de vacaciones


----------



## Edge2 (14 Mar 2022)

Guerra guerra jajajajaj


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Mar 2022)

El Ceballos ese, que ya había ganado 3 balones de oro y se negaba a jugar los últimos minutos de los partidos ya está lesionado otra vez no?


Estos partidos son ideales para el seboso belga.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Es logico el bajon de los jugadores, pasar de remontar al PSG en champions y euforia por las nubes, a tener que ir ahora a mallorca y no de vacaciones




Pues que les pongan cocaína en los batidos de proteínas esos que se toman, yo quiero ver futbol, quiero sangre, guerra, amputaciones, zombies, tiroteos joder!!!!


----------



## Suprimo (14 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Es logico el bajon de los jugadores, pasar de remontar al PSG en champions y euforia por las nubes, a tener que ir ahora a mallorca y no de vacaciones



Remontada o no, han tenido 5 días para encarar un partido con unos al borde del descenso


----------



## fachacine (14 Mar 2022)

Qué plantillazo a Vini, y ni amarilla, puta mierda de árbitro


----------



## xilebo (14 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El Ceballos ese, que ya había ganado 3 balones de oro y se negaba a jugar los últimos minutos de los partidos ya está lesionado otra vez no?
> 
> 
> Estos partidos son ideales para el seboso belga.



El problema de ceballos que no confia ancelotti en el, como bale, hazard, isco,...


----------



## Suprimo (14 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues que les pongan cocaína en los batidos de proteínas esos que se toman, yo quiero ver futbol, quiero sangre, guerra, amputaciones, zombies, tiroteos joder!!!!



Está a pvnto de jugar Nadal, no es futbol pero es del Madrit


----------



## ccc (14 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Qué plantillazo a Vini, y ni amarilla, puta mierda de árbitro



Se la lleva el y Valdano y co, diciendo falta limpia; en cambio, en la de Valverde a Kubo que no era ni falta, dicen que Valverde era agresivo. Vaya tela.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (14 Mar 2022)

Que malos son...


----------



## Edge2 (14 Mar 2022)

El arbitro pone el espectaculo. Vini no acaba el partido...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Mar 2022)

Mendy es entrañable con sus regates y recortes en defensa....

Por favor si sale el seboso belga en la segunda parte citadme, si no la segunda parte que la vea el padre de camavinga.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Mar 2022)

Madre mía qué tersas las tiene la Melody....


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Mar 2022)

¿Por qué los listillos que dicen que Benzema le hizo falta a Donnaruma no dicen lo mismo cuando esas acciones se las hacen a Vinicius?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía qué tersas las tiene la Melody....



Pero pon las fotos.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía qué tersas las tiene la Melody....



pero pon fotos o algo, anima el partido hombre


----------



## Edge2 (14 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía qué tersas las tiene la Melody....



ESta?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero pon las fotos.



Que estoy en el trabajo joder, fútbol si, pero jacas no...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> ESta?



JOJOJO


----------



## Suprimo (14 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> ESta?



No pedo, porque claro, las imagenes de chavalilla es lo que has encontrado, eh...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (14 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> ESta?


----------



## ccc (14 Mar 2022)

Joder, Kroos y Casemiro, vaya duo: Ya lo se, pero no no podemos poner a Camavinga en el campo por uno de estos 2 paquetes?


----------



## Suprimo (14 Mar 2022)

Menvda pinta de pvtón de narco


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Mar 2022)

Yo no veo que Kubo sea mejor que Munitis. ¿El Real Madrid de 2022 ficharía a Munitis?


----------



## Drogoprofe (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Mar 2022)

Paula Vázquez en sus tiempos era un espectáculo....hace como 10 años.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Menvda pinta de pvtón de narco



Y de insoportable.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Mar 2022)

Si Kubo fuera un gran jugador estaría el Mallorca en la zona alta de la liga...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Paula Vázquez en sus tiempos era un espectáculo....hace como 10 años.



Más bien 20.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Mar 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Yo no veo que Kubo sea mejor que Munitis. ¿El Real Madrid de 2022 ficharía a Munitis?




Sin dudarlo, tenemos a váter, que me da que no llega ni a medio munitis o al gran ausencio por poner ejemplos rápidos.


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Paula Vázquez en sus tiempos era un espectáculo....hace como 10 años.



No me la Pelé veces cuando salía en canguros. Aunque la que realmente me ponía con furia de jabalí enzarpado era la que hacía de Almudena


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (14 Mar 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> otra noche que tendré que seguir el partido con vosotros ya que mi paco-conexión no me da ni para aguantar el directo el chiringuito inside por youtube...



Aquí se está mejor.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Mar 2022)

Vamos a hacer bueno el empate del Cerdilla.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Más bien 20.




Ostia tal cual, esto es del 2004, joder con las alegría que me daba cuando volvía del cole a comer, nunca me perdía el Euromillón.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sin dudarlo, tenemos a váter, que me da que no llega ni a medio munitis o al gran ausencio por poner ejemplos rápidos.



Y ambos fueron seleccionados, el nivel paco del futbol...


----------



## fachacine (14 Mar 2022)

Hacedme caso, el árbitro ha venido a jodernos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Mar 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Yo no veo que Kubo sea mejor que Munitis. ¿El Real Madrid de 2022 ficharía a Munitis?



Ni de lejos. Kubo no va a ser jugador ni para equipos de media tabla.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Hacedme caso, el árbitro ha venido a jodernos



El mismo que no pitó el penalti de Albiol.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Mar 2022)

voy a cenar unos papadelatas untados en nuteya


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Mar 2022)

Buen dribbling del japo, pero telegrafía el pase.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Mar 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> No me la Pelé veces cuando salía en canguros. Aunque la que realmente me ponía con furia de jabalí enzarpado era la que hacía de Almudena




Estaba una con pinta portera, la Verdú, la Vázquez y una mamadou...siempre en bragas



Joder es que hasta la canción "¡Canguuuros, siempre preparados para pasarlo bien!"


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Mar 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> voy a cenar unos papadelatas untados en nuteya




No están mal los papadeltas, grefusa siempre ha estado minusvalorada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Mar 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> voy a cenar unos papadelatas untados en nuteya



Voy a ver que tengo por ahí. Supongo que una ensalada y le echaré mierdas por encima.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (14 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues que les pongan cocaína en los batidos de proteínas esos que se toman, yo quiero ver futbol, quiero sangre, guerra, amputaciones, zombies, tiroteos joder!!!!



No tienes *VALORS*.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Mar 2022)

Me aburro. Que alguien ponga videos de perros.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estaba una con pinta portera, la Verdú, la Vázquez y una mamadou...siempre en bragas
> 
> 
> 
> Joder es que hasta la canción "¡Canguuuros, siempre preparados para pasarlo bien!"



A finales de los 90 les dió por poner series tipo destape: Los Serrano, aquella de los vecinos,...


----------



## ccc (14 Mar 2022)

Valdano y co recordandonos que el Mallorca es el equipo mas goleado 

Por otra parte, diciendo que el Mallorca esta decidiendo el ritmo del partido.

La realidad es que el madrid no esta jugando mal, pero no tenemos el dominio del partido, a ver cuando el italiano lo comprende, saca a Camavinga y es que entre Kroos y Casemiro no hacen uno.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Mar 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Me aburro. Que alguien ponga videos de perros.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Mar 2022)

Bueno me voy a casa, ya he levantado el país, tengo que comprar algo de cena en mi chino de confianza el Chen, ha traído unas hamburguesas que solo hay que meterlas en el microondas, lo mismo me animo.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (14 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> ESta?



Estas coño ...

Ver archivo adjunto 983519


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 Mar 2022)

vaya coñaszo deben estar los franceses flipando


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estaba una con pinta portera, la Verdú, la Vázquez y una mamadou...siempre en bragas
> 
> 
> 
> Joder es que hasta la canción "¡Canguuuros, siempre preparados para pasarlo bien!"



La de arriba al centro era con la que más trempaba mi yo adolescente


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Mar 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Estas coño ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 983519



Hay que especificar hombre:


----------



## Señor Moscoso (14 Mar 2022)

el final he tenido que ponerme a remar y no veo el partido creo que no me estoy perdiendo nada no?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Mar 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> La de arriba al centro era con la que más trempaba mi yo adolescente




Hostia tu que salía la mar flores     
Pero si la del centro te Ia pinta de politixocomana cabron
La de la derecha arriba quién es? Parece rociable.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (14 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hay que especificar hombre:



Joder, está buena de cojones ...

Ya .. tú dices que es pesada y tal ... pero vamos, que las brocas que me pega mi mujer igual son peores que las de esta ...


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hostia tu que salía la mar flores
> Pero si la del centro te Ia pinta de politixocomana cabron
> La de la derecha arriba quién es? Parece rociable.



Silvia Marsó de pizpi


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 Mar 2022)

ole la melody ahí


----------



## 11kjuan (14 Mar 2022)

Típico partido para que Ausencio marque un gol que justifique su renovación unos 4 años más.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## xilebo (14 Mar 2022)

Esta mas interesante la melody uh uh uh


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Mar 2022)

tipo un mollerussa - marino de luanco (amistoso)


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Mar 2022)

La rematada y el gal


----------



## xilebo (14 Mar 2022)

Gooool de vinicussssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Mar 2022)

No falta la celebración de retrasado brasileño


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Mar 2022)

ya tardaban!


----------



## Edge2 (14 Mar 2022)

VAya arbitro, malisimo...


----------



## Edu.R (14 Mar 2022)

Valverde se cobra la venganza 2 minutos después. Criterio mantenido. Bien.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Mar 2022)

El gol sube al marcador


----------



## ccc (14 Mar 2022)

Presion de Valverde, a saber donde estaria Kroos o uno de la CMK.

Y Vini, en modo dios, vaya derroche de energia, intentandolo siempre; mientras tanto en BCN:


----------



## HArtS (14 Mar 2022)

Gol del Madrid.

Cosas:

1) La importancia de tener un mediocampista con poderío físico y velocidad (Valverde). No será Modric, pero es muy bueno destruyendo el juego rival.

2) No hay falta. Sencillamente el jugador del Mallorca se pone muy nervioso por tener encima a Fede y por eso se cae.

3) Muy atentos Benzema y Vinicius para continuar la jugada y aprovechar la ocasión que creó Valverde.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Mar 2022)

partido finiquitado


----------



## Edge2 (14 Mar 2022)

casemiro lleva 3 amarillas perdonadas para que juegue con el barsa...


----------



## Edu.R (14 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> VAya arbitro, malisimo...



Es más falta lo que le han hecho a Valverde 2 minutos antes, que eso. Y no la ha pitado...

Y la de goles que hay por robo en la linea defensiva, toda la jornada hay 2-3 goles asi.


----------



## Edge2 (14 Mar 2022)

Ahora lo cambia...


----------



## Suprimo (14 Mar 2022)

Vaya espectáculo para que la falta la tire un tuercebotas


----------



## xilebo (14 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> VAya arbitro, malisimo...


----------



## Suprimo (14 Mar 2022)

Estoy seguro de que no tenía ni de pvta coña el cambio preparado de Casemiro


----------



## ccc (14 Mar 2022)

Pues yo si lo vendia, pero nunca por 100M: Si fichamos a Haaland y Mbappe, lo vendo por 175M; y ya te digo que el PSG, Liverpool u otro te lo va a comprar.


----------



## HArtS (14 Mar 2022)

Cambios: 

Entran Modric y Camavinga, salen Valverde y Casemiro.


Con esos movimientos podríamos pensar que Fede jugará de titular el clásico con el Barcelona.


----------



## ccc (14 Mar 2022)

Ufff, Comepingas por Valverde, en el minuto 60.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 Mar 2022)

un buen látigo es lo que necesita ese chaval


----------



## xilebo (14 Mar 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Cambios:
> 
> Entran Modric y Camavinga, salen Valverde y Casemiro.
> 
> ...



Muy mal lo tiene q ver ancelotti, para hacer cambios tan pronto


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Mar 2022)

Valverde estaba descentrado, por culpa del árbitro, pero tenía la cabeza en a quién le iba a dar la siguiente patada.

Se puede sacar al uruguayo del país, pero no al país del uruguayo.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Pues yo si lo vendia, pero nunca por 100M: Si fichamos a Haaland y Mbappe, lo vendo por 175M; y ya te digo que el PSG, Liverpool u otro te lo va a comprar.



A la gente le encanta hacer un 11 titular y punto. Al suplente le vende.

Para aspirar a todo necesitas 16-17 jugadores top. Y más ahora que se pueden hacer 5 cambios.

Os quejáis de que Ancelotti no rota, pero si solo tienes 11-12 tios top, rotar es muy peligroso... y si tienes 2-3 lesiones, vas de culo.

Vinicius alomejor tendría que joderse y jugar por la derecha, o jugar de vez en cuando, como revulsivo... joder que no somos el Barcelona, que nos sobra el dinero.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Mar 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Joder, está buena de cojones ...
> 
> Ya .. tú dices que es pesada y tal ... pero vamos, que las brocas que me pega mi mujer igual son peores que las de esta ...



Viene de serie.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (14 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Pues yo si lo vendia, pero nunca por 100M: Si fichamos a Haaland y Mbappe, lo vendo por 175M; y ya te digo que el PSG, Liverpool u otro te lo va a comprar.



Y por *300 *guapi!
Si el *MADRIC *lo vende por 175 millones sacó una foto de mi polla aquí y cierro cuenta.


----------



## fachacine (14 Mar 2022)

Ahora en serio, Take Kubo es un paquete


----------



## Edge2 (14 Mar 2022)

La possesió para el mallorca...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Mar 2022)

Tenemos una banda derecha que es el desierto del Sahara y un delantero centro de 34 años y la gente habla de vender a Vinicius.

Yo flipo.


----------



## ccc (14 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A la gente le encanta hacer un 11 titular y punto. Al suplente le vende.
> 
> Para aspirar a todo necesitas 16-17 jugadores top. Y más ahora que se pueden hacer 5 cambios.
> 
> ...



Ya, pero es que estamos hablando de 175M y Vini juega donde quiere jugar Mbappe y ni que decir tiene que Mbappe es el jugador mas determinante con Haaland en el planeta futbol; y eso es un "problema".

Pero bueno, dije de siempre que el madrid tenia 2 jovenes que eran potenciales balones de oro: Odegaard y Vini. Asi que como tu dices, lo dejamos en plantilla, para los antis


----------



## Edge2 (14 Mar 2022)

Rodrigo is down...


----------



## HArtS (14 Mar 2022)

Rodrygo golpeado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Mar 2022)

Tiene mala pinta lo de Goes.


----------



## ccc (14 Mar 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Y por *300 *guapi!
> Si el *MADRIC *lo vende por 175 millones sacó una foto de mi polla aquí y cierro cuenta.



Lo digo en serio, cuando la pandemia este acabada Vini minimo son 175M, recordarte que Pogba valia 150M, que nosotros ofreciamos 200M por un jugador en su ultimo anyo de contrato (y nos dijeron que no) y que llegamos a pagar 125M por el gordo de Hazard en su ultimo anyo de contrato.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Mar 2022)

Qué penoso el Mallorca.


----------



## HArtS (14 Mar 2022)

Penal!

Qué carrera de Vinicius...

Recupera en el área del Madrid, saca el balón, se la da en largo a Benzema y aparece en el área para rematar (donde le hacen la falta).


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Mar 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Y por *300 *guapi!
> Si el *MADRIC *lo vende por 175 millones sacó una foto de mi polla aquí y cierro cuenta.



Citando
No homo


----------



## ccc (14 Mar 2022)

Mirad la jugada de Vini, robando la pelota y provocando el penalty: son 25M mas,....,200M


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Mar 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Y por *300 *guapi!
> Si el *MADRIC *lo vende por 175 millones sacó una foto de mi polla aquí y cierro cuenta.



Si el Madrid lo vendiese, no te creas que andaría muy muy lejos de 175. Que por Coutinho se pagaron más de 150 hace 5 años casi.

Cuidao con este post que te puedes arrepentir.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Mar 2022)

Que me explique alguien por qué no es roja eso.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Mar 2022)

Pocas veces he visto a un defensa pegar un empujón tan "me la suda"  . En serio.


----------



## ccc (14 Mar 2022)

Bueno ahora a cambiar a Benzema y a poner directamente a Jovic. A que esperas Ancelotti? Hoy lo estas haciendo de puta madre,...,asi que termina el ciclo.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Lo digo en serio, *cuando la pandemia este acabada* Vini minimo son 175M, recordarte que Pogba valia 150M, que nosotros ofreciamos 200M por un jugador en su ultimo anyo de contrato (y nos dijeron que no) y que llegamos a pagar 125M por el gordo de Hazard en su ultimo anyo de contrato.


----------



## El Juani (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## HArtS (14 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Bueno ahora a cambiar a Benzema y a poner directamente a Jovic. A que esperas Ancelotti? Hoy lo estas haciendo de puta madre,...,asi que termina el ciclo.



Preferiría que saque a Vinicius. 

No tengo idea si a los del Mallorca los primó el Barcelona o algo, pero en cada jugada han ido a tratar de romperle la pierna al brasileño.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Mar 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Y no ha pitado ni falta.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (14 Mar 2022)

Los del Mallorca ya han hecho su trabajo, que era lesionar a alguien del Madrid.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pocas veces he visto a un defensa pegar un empujón tan "me la suda"  . En serio.



El mismo tío le hizo una entrada criminal a Vinicius en la primera parte, que sí, que toca balón, pero le pudo dejar cojo perfectamente. Luego otra patada abajo con mala hostia para cortar una contra. Y ahora la amarilla se la sacan creo que por protestar a pesar de haber cortado un gol casi seguro.


----------



## filets (14 Mar 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



EL arbitro le ha sacado amarilla a Vinicius


----------



## ccc (14 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Ahora en serio, Take Kubo es un paquete



Kubo tiene que ser vendido por 5-10M; Brahin hay que recuperarlo, ultimamente no lo esta haciendo bien en el milan, pero ese si que ha demostrado merecer una oportunidad


----------



## El Juani (14 Mar 2022)

Ya no es todo lo que decís... es que después se marca una jugada de tres pares de cojones Vini. No sé ni cómo ha podido seguir jugando y ya ni entrar en la jugada del penalti. De locos


----------



## fachacine (14 Mar 2022)

No es por nada pero me está sorprendiendo la mejora de fondo físico del Madrid a estas fechas, ese Pintus es un genio en la sombra


----------



## HArtS (14 Mar 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Los del Mallorca ya han hecho su trabajo, que era lesionar a alguien del Madrid.



No lo han hecho. Su objetivo era lesionar a Vinicius y por el momento no han podido.

De hecho no entiendo por qué Ancelotti no lo cambia, los del Mallorca si deben elegir entre agredir a Vini o jugar prefieren agredirlo.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Mar 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Acertar de pleno en un menisco así son de 3 a 6 meses


----------



## Pericoburbujista (14 Mar 2022)

Otro gol del amego.....

Te cagas.... Está dulce el cabrón....


----------



## ccc (14 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Y no ha pitado ni falta.



No le ha sacado amarilla por protestar


----------



## El Juani (14 Mar 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Los del Mallorca ya han hecho su trabajo, que era lesionar a alguien del Madrid.



Acabas de decir lo mismo que han dicho uno de Vomistar... sólo que no han apostillado lo de tu frase final. 

Han hecho su trabajo.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Mar 2022)

Y el tercero con el juego más paco de la jornada


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Mar 2022)

Ale, paja y a dormir


----------



## ccc (14 Mar 2022)

Gool de nuestro Killer,...,gol del gato


----------



## xilebo (14 Mar 2022)

Nadal gana primer set 7-5

Madrid sentencia 3-0


----------



## Edu.R (14 Mar 2022)

Asistencia de MARCELO.


----------



## El Juani (14 Mar 2022)

Benzema... no veas a qué nivel está el gatito.


Estará contento @ApoloCreed


----------



## Suprimo (14 Mar 2022)

Hostias y más hostias...


----------



## ccc (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccc (14 Mar 2022)

Benzema lersionado y Ancelotti ni lo saca,...,madre de dios.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Mar 2022)

Ancianotti no cambia al amego


----------



## Pericoburbujista (14 Mar 2022)

El amego se ha cascao...


----------



## HArtS (14 Mar 2022)

Karim pide el cambio.

Ojalá no sea algo grave.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Mar 2022)

Amego se va.


----------



## xilebo (14 Mar 2022)

Mejor que se pierda benzema el clasico, q el partido de cuartos de champions


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 Mar 2022)

nada ancelotti le entablilla la pierna y lo vuelve a sacar


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Asistencia de MARCELO.



En un mundo paralelo que existe solo en mi imaginación, Marcelo se reconvirtió a interior a lo Modric cuando le dejó de dar el físico para ser lateral y siguió dando guerra 2-3 temporadas más.

Creo que le faltaron ganas, porque en cuanto a toque de balón es de lo mejor que yo he visto en mi vida sobre un campo de fútbol.


----------



## ccc (14 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> No es por nada pero me está sorprendiendo la mejora de fondo físico del Madrid a estas fechas, ese Pintus es un genio en la sombra



Que va, el bueno era el ultimo de ZZ. Aqui Marca:









La ley de Dupont, el preparador físico que Zidane le 'quita' a su amigo Deschamps


El Real Madrid pone desde hoy en Montreal las piedras para una temporada en la que el reto es levantar el espléndido edificio que acabó de derribar...




www.marca.com


----------



## ccc (14 Mar 2022)

Bueno, partido bien ganado, esperemos que Rodrygo y Benzema no esten lesionados y bien por Ancelotti que le ha dado minutos a todos los centrocampistas.

Si ganamos o empatamos contra el BCN, no hay quien nos robe esta liga.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Mar 2022)

Joder lo que acaba de hacer Marcelo con dos toques en el área propia.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Mar 2022)

Estoy casi seguro de que de aquí va a salir alguno más tocado a parte del amego


----------



## fred (14 Mar 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Hay que ser más picaros joder.Te tiras,no te mueves,pides asistencia y no le queda más remedio al arbitrucho que revisarlo mientras está el juego parado.Esa táctica se ha visto muchas veces en las ultimas jornadas y alguno se ha ido a la puta calle.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Si ganamos o empatamos contra el BCN, no hay quien nos robe esta liga.



Esta liga es nuestra desde hace meses. El Mallorca no nos mete un gol ni aunque jueguemos 5 horas más, son malísimos y nosotros defendemos muy bien.

Pues todavía nos quedan el Levante, el Cádiz, el Getafe, el Celta, el Osasuna... calcos de este partido, que lo hemos ganado con la pinga.


----------



## HArtS (14 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, el City está empatando 0-0 con el Crystal Palace. 

El Liverpool les está pisando los talones.


----------



## ccc (14 Mar 2022)

Y por cierto, Nacho bastante bien:

Madrid a 10 puntos del Cerdilla: Grande Ancelotti (solo la cagada de Benzema que se podria haber evitado, pero bueno: asi, a lo mejor, no va a Francia)


----------



## Suprimo (14 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Y por cierto, Nacho bastante bien:
> 
> Madrid a 10 puntos del Cerdilla: Grande Ancelotti (solo la cagada de Benzema que se podria haber evitado, pero bueno: asi, a lo mejor, no va a Francia)



Ya no sólo son los 10 pvntos del Cerdilla, son 15 al último puesto de champions y ya es la zona de equipos irregulares


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (14 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Esta liga es nuestra desde hace meses. El Mallorca no nos mete un gol ni aunque jueguemos 5 horas más, son malísimos y nosotros defendemos muy bien.
> 
> Pues todavía nos quedan el Levante, el Cádiz, el Getafe, el Celta, el Osasuna... calcos de este partido, que lo hemos ganado con la pinga.



El Osasuna en casa es mucho mas duro que estos. Y el Getafe, y el Celta trata de jugar a futbol...


----------



## sinosuke (14 Mar 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>




Para no variar arbitraje infame.

Al Vini lo están masacrando a patadas en cada partido con la connivencia arbitral.


.


----------



## xilebo (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Juani (14 Mar 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Para no variar arbitraje infame.
> 
> Al Vini lo están masacrando a patadas en cada partido con la connivencia arbitral.
> 
> ...



El arbitraje es una cosa de locos en este país y lo de hoy de traca. Pero ya no es lo de las entradas tan descaradas, es que hoy ha sido un desmadre en todo, a nivel disciplinario, la ley de la ventaja, ausencia de amarillas, un desastre.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (14 Mar 2022)

Pues muy bien la semana. La liga está ya prácticamente ganada, y mira que yo soy precavido. 

El mallorca ha dado bastante leña. La entrada A Vini es de roja. Meeeenos mal que no le ha pasado nada, pero lo podía haber dejado para el arrastre.

Vinicius es el mejor jugador de la plantilla. Con todo lo gilipollas de sus celebraciones, etc, lleva el peso del ataque, percute por su banda una y otra vez, aburre a los defensas, está en todos las jugadas de ataque importantes, como el día del PSG. Si viene la tortuga, para nada deberían ser incompatibles. Y tampoco con Haaland, o con el lucero del alba. No es ese el jugador al que vender.

Hablando de vender, a Hazard no lo saca ni en los minutos de la basura. Mi teoría es que lo quieren aburrir para que se quiera ir y libere ficha. Con Jovic y Mariano algo parecido. A ver si hay suerte, pero está difícil.

Una cosa que cada vez exaspera más es como exageran los jugadores las faltas, caídas, etc. Es todo una protesta continua, tengan o no tengan razón.


----------



## sinosuke (14 Mar 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> El arbitraje es una cosa de locos en este país y lo de hoy de traca. Pero ya no es lo de las entradas tan descaradas, es que hoy ha sido un desmadre en todo, a nivel disciplinario, la ley de la ventaja, ausencia de amarillas, un desastre.




Y lo del VAR ya mejor ni nombrarlo. Dos tarjetas rojas en las que ni se mojan.

Se nota mucho la gestión de Mediapro, empresa del forofo fanático culé Roures.



.


----------



## El Juani (14 Mar 2022)

Ancellotti en rueda de prensa dice que parece que lo de las lesiones no parece algo serio.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> El Osasuna en casa es mucho mas duro que estos. Y el Getafe, y el Celta trata de jugar a futbol...



El tema no es que sean un poco mejores o un poco peores, es que son equipos en general con un nivel bastante bajo, y tenemos tal ventaja que nos empieza a valer el empate en demasiados partidos.


----------



## El Juani (14 Mar 2022)

Buajajajajajajajajajajajaj


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Mar 2022)

fred dijo:


> Hay que ser más picaros joder.Te tiras,no te mueves,pides asistencia y no le queda más remedio al arbitrucho que revisarlo mientras está el juego parado.Esa táctica se ha visto muchas veces en las ultimas jornadas y alguno se ha ido a la puta calle.



No


El Juani dijo:


>



No he visto el partido pero veo ese gif,y luego leo a un jugador del Mallorca quejándose de que el criterio con las faltas si vistes de blanco es diferente y entiendo que aquello de "difama que algo queda" es una verdad como un templo...

El relato estúpidos,es el relato (no vosotros,parafraseo una cita de no recuerdo quién  )


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Mar 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Ah sí,ha sido por esta entrada por la que se quejaba el del Mallorca,decía que le habían dado a el



> . *Acción con Rodrygo*: "Ha sido falta de él, porque yo toco balón primero y me da a mí. Pero aquí si vistes de blanco el criterio es diferente".


----------



## El Juani (15 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ah sí,ha sido por esta entrada por la que se quejaba el del Mallorca,decía que le habían dado a el



Creo que ha salido después en rueda de prensa y ha rectificado o algo así. No lo he escuchado.


----------



## qbit (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## sinosuke (15 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No
> 
> 
> No he visto el partido pero veo ese gif,y luego leo a un jugador del Mallorca quejándose de que el criterio con las faltas si vistes de blanco es diferente y entiendo que aquello de "difama que algo queda" es una verdad como un templo...
> ...





Hay que ser muy hijo de la gran puta y muy miserable para lesionar a un compañero de profesión y luego escudarse con esa frase infame echándole la culpa al lesionado......

El tipo se ha retratado como la auténtica mierda que es


.


----------



## ironpipo (15 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Acertar de pleno en un menisco así son de 3 a 6 meses



Si, de 3 a 6 meses..
de CARCEL!


----------



## Chispeante (15 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No
> 
> 
> No he visto el partido pero veo ese gif,y luego leo a un jugador del Mallorca quejándose de que el criterio con las faltas si vistes de blanco es diferente y entiendo que aquello de "difama que algo queda" es una verdad como un templo...
> ...



El dejarse encular por los árbitros es ya ADN Real Madrid a altura de las remontadas europeas. Da igual en fútbol que en basket, la cosa es presumir de caballerosidad y corrección hasta con los huevos del contrario en la boca. El Madrid, es el PP del fútbol, no por la excelencia, claro está, sino por lo complejos y el sentido de culpa permanente. Necesita cariño y hacerse perdonar por unos rivales que le odian simplemente por existir y que no van a renunciar a su antimadridiismo pase lo que pase. Esto nunca lo ha entendido ni Florentino ni Butragueño, que han querido crear un producto Disney, amable, inofensivo y rentable. Pero bueno, es lo que hay.

En lo deportivo, muy bien, ventaja más que suficiente para asegurar la Liga salvo que se empeñen en regalársela a los rivales o quieran repetir la temporada de Queiroz. Hace unos meses tenía dudas y pensaba que aún era posible, pero está claro que jugadores como Bale, Hazard, Ceballos o Jovic, que nos hubieran venido muy bien rindiendo más o menos a su nivel, están requetefuera del equipo y las rotaciones. Los diez partidos que no quedan de Liga y los que vengan de Copa de Europa se van a jugar con 15-16 jugadores y gracias. 
.


----------



## xilebo (15 Mar 2022)

Calentita


----------



## Edu.R (15 Mar 2022)

Después de lo de Paris, yo pedí no dejarnos ningún punto antes del Clásico. Por si lo perdíamos, para que las rentas fueran suficientes.

Se ha cumplido, con lo que cualquier cosa que no sea perder el domingo nos vale para ir al tran tran en Liga y poder subir la apuesta en la Shempions. Por si cuela.

Si perdemos de más de un gol el domingo (Perderíamos la diferencia de goles particular) dejamos ahi una puerta abierta incómoda. Esperemos que no.

El Sevilla creo que se va a caer de maduro y al final va a terminar Cuarto.

Esta semana a ver la Champions tranquilamente... que sufran otros.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Mar 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Creo que ha salido después en rueda de prensa y ha rectificado o algo así. No lo he escuchado.



Sip. Ha reconocido que lo ha visto en la tele y se disculpaba por la acción.


----------



## qbit (15 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ha reconocido que lo ha visto en la tele y se disculpaba por la acción.



Traducción: Ha entendido que al verse claramente por la tele debía disculparse para quedar bien. Él ya sabía de sobra lo que había hecho.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Mar 2022)

No ha jugado el seboso belga?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (15 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El tema no es que sean un poco mejores o un poco peores, es que son equipos en general con un nivel bastante bajo, y tenemos tal ventaja que nos empieza a valer el empate en demasiados partidos.



Desde luego el nivel de calidad de la liga española ha tenido mejores momentos, puede ser....pero yo no daria la liga por ganada.
No cuando queda un clasico que puede hacer perder el enfrentamiento directo, no porque el Madrid tiene una plantilla corta con veteranos que son titulares en puestos clave (benzema el que mas) y andan tocados, se avecinan ahora los partidos mas duros en Europa, en liga vienen equipos duros, Sevilla, Barcelona o Atletico, y los que no son buenos van claramente a hacer daño: yo creo que la entrada deayer a Vinicius y a Rodrygo si se la hacen al Barcelona de Messi eran 2 expulsiones claras que nadie discutiria...

Hay que ganar el domingo como si fuera una puta final


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (15 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No ha jugado el seboso belga?



Nos fallaste ayer, un partido sin tus detalles de calidad no es lo mismo...

No, no, ayer se puede decir que dentro de su racaneria el abuelo tuvo cierta sensatez...hasta camavinga jugo mas de media hora ...
Ironicamente el unico dia que agota todos los cambios va Benzema y se rompe por lo que acabo el Madrid jugando con 10 tios....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Nos fallaste ayer, un partido sin tus detalles de calidad no es lo mismo...
> 
> No, no, ayer se puede decir que dentro de su racaneria el abuelo tuvo cierta sensatez...hasta camavinga jugo mas de media hora ...
> Ironicamente el unico dia que agota todos los cambios va Benzema y se rompe por lo que acabo el Madrid jugando con 10 tios....




Gracias por la info, lamentablemente ayer solo pude ver media parte, veo que también se ha lesionado mendy, joder menuda racha lleva.

Esta claro que el partido para el barcelona significa mucho más que para el Madrid, pero sería un buen colofon para terminar la temporada.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (15 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Gracias por la info, lamentablemente ayer solo pude ver media parte, veo que también se ha lesionado mendy, joder menuda racha lleva.
> 
> Esta claro que el partido para el barcelona significa mucho más que para el Madrid, pero sería un buen colofon para terminar la temporada.



Yo es que insisto, las bajas van a empezar ahora, y justamente ahora vienen curvas en Champions y despues de lo del psg el madrid ira a por todo y temo que pueda acabar sin nada....que perder 4 partidos es muy dificil...si, pero perder 2 y empatar 4 no lo es tanto...mas si tu hombre gol se lesiona y tienes varios importantes tocados. Yo veo vital ganar a los cules o al menos no perder


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Mar 2022)

Seguimos con el blanqueamiento a Vicente del krusty...perdón que es marqués, Don Vicente del krusty.


Tu!! To lokoh!!! Mira que skills del krusty premoh!!!!!el Zidane español!!!!!!!!buah!!! K locurote!!!!!!que gesto tecnico!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Mar 2022)

Tu lokohhhh mira que MASTERCLASS se marca el krusty!!!!


Aquí le tenemos hablando de cosas que ni el mismo se cree, llevar vida sana y activa , un tío con 30 kg de sobrepeso....los chavales no saben ni quién es claro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Mar 2022)

Aquí tenemos a Vicente del krusty asaltando a unos pobres ancianos que lo único que quieren es estar tranquilos, pero no, el tiene que vender su mierda de vida sana , lo mismo se piensa que los ancianos se vana poner a hacer maratones.


Joder lokoh!!! Tu mira al krusty dándolo todo con los ancianos!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Mar 2022)

Aquí tenemos la gran faceta oculta de don Vicente del krusty, la de animador nato.

Es impresionante verle en este vídeo arengar a los jugadores, darles ánimo ante el partido más importante de sus vidas, los revolucionarios métodos krusty "el método krusty"


Lokohhhh!!!ejke es un líder nato el krusty!!!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Mar 2022)

Torneo femenino Vicente del krusty.

Marques Vicente del krusty.

Torneo juvenil masculino Vicente del krusty.

Estadio Vicente del krusty.


La krustymania sin duda dio sus frutos, "el método krusty" traspaso fronteras.


----------



## juantxxxo (15 Mar 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Buajajajajajajajajajajajaj



Y la posesión qué, eh, eh??????


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Mar 2022)

Vicente del krusty juega una final intercontinental, como todo recordamos ante el "dream team" argentino...un equipo inmundo donde lo mejor que tenían era Riquelme y a un tío que se hizo famoso por fallar tres veces un gol a puerta vacía.

Del krusty analizaba el partido, y no sabía muy bien que decir cuando le preguntaban por un tal Riquelme....


----------



## xilebo (15 Mar 2022)

*Líderes y 10 puntos de ventaja*


----------



## loquehayqueoir (15 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Desde luego el nivel de calidad de la liga española ha tenido mejores momentos, puede ser....pero yo no daria la liga por ganada.



Para perder esta liga contra el Sevilla se tendría que dar un derrumbe histórico sin absolutamente ningún precedente, hablamos de perder puntos a bastante más del doble de ritmo que la mayor remontada de la historia.

Para perderla contra el Barça, que todos decís que es el rival, nuestro hundimiento dejaría al del Madrid de Queiroz en bragas, y en solo la mitad de partidos de los que hicieron falta entonces.

Las casas de apuestas nos dan un 97% de probabilidades con 10 jornadas todavía, en ese 3% entran cosas como que le dé COVID a la mitad de la plantilla y poco más.

Algunos veis fantasmas donde no los hay. El Madrid está a 18 puntos de sacar la Liga contra el Barça, en 10 partidos eso da para perder contra Atleti, Sevilla y Barça y te sigue sobrando un partido. Y eso suponiendo que el Barça gane 15 partidos seguidos.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (15 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Para perder esta liga contra el Sevilla se tendría que dar un derrumbe histórico sin absolutamente ningún precedente, hablamos de perder puntos a bastante más del doble de ritmo que la mayor remontada de la historia.
> 
> Para perderla contra el Barça, que todos decís que es el rival, nuestro hundimiento dejaría al del Madrid de Queiroz en bragas, y en solo la mitad de partidos de los que hicieron falta entonces.
> 
> ...



Quiza mi desconfianza sea patologica, pero despues de lo de Queiroz y de las 2 ligas de tenerife nada me sorprende, masdespues de ver las distintas varas de medir por parte de los arbitros y las distintas actitudes de los equipos random ante Madrid y Barcelona. En ese sentido es como si el Bcn solo tuviera de rival por la liga al Madrid y en puntuales años a otro (atletico, valencia) y el Madrid tuviera a todos. Lo de ayer , esas entradas y paracolmo esas declaraciones nunca las veremos ante el Barcelona


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (15 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Seguimos con el blanqueamiento a Vicente del krusty...perdón que es marqués, Don Vicente del krusty.
> 
> 
> Tu!! To lokoh!!! Mira que skills del krusty premoh!!!!!el Zidane español!!!!!!!!buah!!! K locurote!!!!!!que gesto tecnico!!!!!



Del Bosque era un jugador técnicamente muy bueno, aunque muy lento. Tenía un buen pase largo y ante los escasos requerimientos defensivos del medio campo del fútbol de los años 1970 se apañaba razonablemente bien simplemente a base de buen ojo y buena colocación.

Si alguien se acuerda de Ricardo Gallego en los años 1980, era un jugador parecido.


----------



## Ulises 33 (15 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Para perder esta liga contra el Sevilla se tendría que dar un derrumbe histórico sin absolutamente ningún precedente, hablamos de perder puntos a bastante más del doble de ritmo que la mayor remontada de la historia.
> 
> Para perderla contra el Barça, que todos decís que es el rival, nuestro hundimiento dejaría al del Madrid de Queiroz en bragas, y en solo la mitad de partidos de los que hicieron falta entonces.
> 
> ...



ES imposible que le de a la plantilla covid, como mucho que alguno tenga gripe. Enfermedad más fantasma que el cagalona fútbol club.


----------



## Ulises 33 (15 Mar 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Del Bosque era un jugador técnicamente muy bueno, aunque muy lento. Tenía un buen pase largo y ante los escasos requerimientos defensivos del medio campo del fútbol de los años 1970 se apañaba razonablemente bien simplemente a base de buen ojo y buena colocación.
> 
> Si alguien se acuerda de Ricardo Gallego en los años 1980, era un jugador parecido.



HOmbre, el soso Gallego, sale en el documental del Madrid, buenos recuerdos de aquella época.


----------



## cebollo (15 Mar 2022)

El año de Queiroz el equipo cayó en una especie de depresión que afectó a toda la ciudad después del 11M. El 10 de marzo habíamos eliminado al Bayern en Champions. 

Esto nunca se dice porque suena a excusa moñas y es incompatible con el discurso gladiador del madridismo pero ocurrió.


----------



## DRIDMA (15 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El año de Queiroz el equipo cayó en una especie de depresión que afectó a toda la ciudad después del 11M. El 10 de marzo habíamos eliminado al Bayern en Champions.
> 
> Esto nunca se dice porque suena a excusa moñas y es incompatible con el discurso gladiador del madridismo pero ocurrió.



Puede ser, pero jugar toda la temporada con el mismo 11 terminó por desfondarlos cuando llegó lo importante.


----------



## xilebo (15 Mar 2022)

*El informe médico del Madrid a cinco días del Clásico*

*Rodrygo* será examinado mañana pero en principio se queda en un golpe. Preocupan *Benzema* y *Mendy*, que pasarán pruebas médicas también mañana.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Mar 2022)

El Barcelona aun tendría que ir a jugar fuera contra Real Sociedad y Betis, además de recibir al Sevilla y al Villarreal. Los otros 5 partidos son bastante Paco (Quizás la visita a Getafe podría ser un poco peliaguda, poco más).

Quiero decir, es que no dejarse más que un empate en 17 partidos sería altamente improbable también. Tienen que hacerlo perfecto, tener suerte y que nosotros hagamos el peor final de la historia del Club para tener alguna opción.


----------



## filets (15 Mar 2022)

El domingo De Burgos Bengoetxea sacó 2 amarillas al Osasuna en los primeros 15 minutos y acabaron con 4 faltas y 4 tarjetas.
Ayer Sánchez Martínez sacó la primera amarilla en el 70 por lesionar a Rodrygo y el Mallorca acabó con 13 faltas y 3 tarjetas. 

Por eso llevo años sin ver competiciones nacionales, salvo la Super Copa que al pagar los moros por ver al Madrid ahi los arbitros si nos tratan justamente
La diferencia de trato arbitral en España y en Arabia es la prueba plausible de lo amañado que esta la competicion. Los arbitros saben perfectamente lo que estan haciendo


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (15 Mar 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Del Bosque era un jugador técnicamente muy bueno, aunque muy lento. Tenía un buen pase largo y ante los escasos requerimientos defensivos del medio campo del fútbol de los años 1970 se apañaba razonablemente bien simplemente a base de buen ojo y buena colocación.
> 
> Si alguien se acuerda de Ricardo Gallego en los años 1980, era un jugador parecido.



Otro jugador muy parecido era Louis Van Gaal. De él Jupp Heynckes (el mejor jugador y el mejor entrenador de los tres) decía que mientras jugaba se podía parar a atarse las zapatillas y no se notaba.


----------



## chicken (15 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Barcelona aun tendría que ir a jugar fuera contra Real Sociedad y Betis, además de recibir al Sevilla y al Villarreal. Los otros 5 partidos son bastante Paco (Quizás la visita a Getafe podría ser un poco peliaguda, poco más).
> 
> Quiero decir, es que no dejarse más que un empate en 17 partidos sería altamente improbable también. Tienen que hacerlo perfecto, tener suerte y que nosotros hagamos el peor final de la historia del Club para tener alguna opción.



Salvo pájara monumental y muy rara vez vista en la historia del fútbol, el Madrid tiene la Liga prácticamente en el bolsillo. Es ahora el segundo líder de las grandes Ligas europeas que más puntos saca a sus perseguidores (sólo superado por el PSG, que tiene 15 puntos de ventaja sobre Olympique de Marsella y Niza).


----------



## loquehayqueoir (15 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Barcelona aun tendría que ir a jugar fuera contra Real Sociedad y Betis, además de recibir al Sevilla y al Villarreal. Los otros 5 partidos son bastante Paco (Quizás la visita a Getafe podría ser un poco peliaguda, poco más).
> 
> Quiero decir, es que no dejarse más que un empate en 17 partidos sería altamente improbable también. Tienen que hacerlo perfecto, tener suerte y que nosotros hagamos el peor final de la historia del Club para tener alguna opción.



Al Barcelona le quedan creo que exactamente los mismos rivales que nosotros (aparte del partido aplazado, claro), salvo que nosotros jugamos contra el Atleti y contra un equipo morralla y ellos contra la Real Sociedad y el Villarreal, que nosotros ya los hemos pasado. Son calendarios muy, muy parejos.


----------



## xilebo (15 Mar 2022)

*Una isla peligrosa*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Mar 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Otro jugador muy parecido era Louis Van Gaal. De él Jupp Heynckes (el mejor jugador y el mejor entrenador de los tres) decía que mientras jugaba se podía parar a atarse las zapatillas y no se notaba.




Lo siento talivan macho, como me vuelvas a decir que Vicente del krusty era bueno y técnico te lleno el hilo de videos de perros Pakistánies.
Y ahora van gaal, el siguiente será diciendo que gravesen también era técnico.

El krusty era cojo, van gaal repartía estopa, nada nada, no lo veo.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (15 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Si el Madrid lo vendiese, no te creas que andaría muy muy lejos de 175. Que por Coutinho se pagaron más de 150 hace 5 años casi.
> 
> Cuidao con este post que te puedes arrepentir.



Joder, pues ya lo he dicho.

Aunque lo de cerrar cuenta en mi caso tampoco es que sea nada del otro mundo. De lo otro ya hablaremos ... de motu propio no voy a hacerlo.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (15 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Kubo tiene que ser vendido por 5-10M; Brahin hay que recuperarlo, ultimamente no lo esta haciendo bien en el milan, pero ese si que ha demostrado merecer una oportunidad



Yo no soy del Madric, pero si Kubo tiene nivel para ser reserva hay que darle una oportunidad, que Japón es un buen mercado. Pillar un chino sería lo suyo, pero son más malos que la carne de pescuezo. Aunque se podría mirar si hay alguno que corra y que defienda algo.

Siempre puede salir en la última película de Torrente.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Mar 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Traducción: Ha entendido que al verse claramente por la tele debía disculparse para quedar bien. Él ya sabía de sobra lo que había hecho.



He visto esta tarde el resumen en Gol y lo de los rivales con Vini es vergonzoso. Y lo de los árbitros. Unos macarras los del Mallorca y antideportivos, pero luego se nos llena la boca con el juego limpio y tal.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Mar 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Joder, pues ya lo he dicho.
> 
> Aunque lo de cerrar cuenta en mi caso tampoco es que sea nada del otro mundo. De lo otro ya hablaremos ... de motu propio no voy a hacerlo.



¿Cerrar cuenta?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Mar 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Yo no soy del Madric, pero si Kubo tiene nivel para ser reserva hay que darle una oportunidad, que Japón es un buen mercado. Pillar un chino sería lo suyo, pero son más malos que la carne de pescuezo. Aunque se podría mirar si hay alguno que corra y que defienda algo.
> 
> Siempre puede salir en la última película de Torrente.



Kubo es una gran oportunidad a nivel marketing, pero yo creo que no da el nivel ni para reserva.


----------



## ccc (15 Mar 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Yo no soy del Madric, pero si Kubo tiene nivel para ser reserva hay que darle una oportunidad, que Japón es un buen mercado. Pillar un chino sería lo suyo, pero son más malos que la carne de pescuezo. Aunque se podría mirar si hay alguno que corra y que defienda algo.
> 
> Siempre puede salir en la última película de Torrente.



A ver Kubo no es malo, es mas, creo que el chaval podria ser perfecto para filtrar pases a Mbappe, Hazard o similar y es que tiene un ultimo pase "cercano" a Brahin, Odegaard,....

Y si tiene nivel para ser reserva, simplemente te tienes que deshacer de Asensio y/o Rodrygo y hasta podria jugar sus 1500 minutos por anyo, pues Isco tb se va fuera. Que no se te vaya tapoco la olla: Los japos son del equipo donde juega su estrella; si manyana se va al BCN, los japos se hacen del BCN.

Lo que no me gustaria es que al chaval le hicieran lo que le hicieron a Odegaard u otros jovenes: Vente, que vas a jugar y despues banquillazo. El chaval cae bien y siempre ha seguido las ordenes del madrid en lo que se refiere a cesiones,...,y esto no va de aprovecharse de los chavales: No somos el cerdilla.


----------



## fachacine (15 Mar 2022)

El United eliminado en octavos, pasa el Pateti. Qué triste vida la de Cristiano yéndose del Madrid, primero a la Juve y luego al United para no ganar una mierda en Europa, cayendo en octavos, lo mismo Varane y Ramos.

Lo tenían todo en el Madrid, el reconocimiento, luchar por títulos todos los putos años, podrían haberse retirado en el Madrid y se van para ganar más dinero a costa de no comerse una mierda deportivamente y con el prestigio futbolístico por los suelos. Qué triste, joder. Si dijeras que eran suplentes sin oportunidades lo podría entender, pero joder, tres putos titulares de las 4 Champions ganadas. 

¿Cómo cojones te vas del Madrid? ¿Qué clase de mierda o de serrín se les mete en la cabeza? ¿Aún hay que explicar el frío que hace fuera del Madrid?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (15 Mar 2022)

El Ajax ni se ha clasificado así que ya se te ha estropeado el invento.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (15 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> El United eliminado en octavos, pasa el Pateti. Qué triste vida la de Cristiano yéndose del Madrid, primero a la Juve y luego al United para no ganar una mierda en Europa, cayendo en octavos, lo mismo Varane y Ramos.
> 
> Lo tenían todo en el Madrid, el reconocimiento, luchar por títulos todos los putos años, podrían haberse retirado en el Madrid y se van para ganar más dinero a costa de no comerse una mierda deportivamente y con el prestigio futbolístico por los suelos. Qué triste, joder. Si dijeras que eran suplentes sin oportunidades lo podría entender, pero joder, tres putos titulares de las 4 Champions ganadas.
> 
> ¿Cómo cojones te vas del Madrid? ¿Qué clase de mierda o de serrín se les mete en la cabeza? ¿Aún hay que explicar el frío que hace fuera del Madrid?



Están podridos de dinero y todavía quieren más y más. Es incomprensible. Como putos yonkis con la heroína.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Mar 2022)

el ajax se topa con el fantasma del GETAFE...


----------



## xilebo (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## ccc (15 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> El United eliminado en octavos, pasa el Pateti. Qué triste vida la de Cristiano yéndose del Madrid, primero a la Juve y luego al United para no ganar una mierda en Europa, cayendo en octavos, lo mismo Varane y Ramos.
> 
> Lo tenían todo en el Madrid, el reconocimiento, luchar por títulos todos los putos años, podrían haberse retirado en el Madrid y se van para ganar más dinero a costa de no comerse una mierda deportivamente y con el prestigio futbolístico por los suelos. Qué triste, joder. Si dijeras que eran suplentes sin oportunidades lo podría entender, pero joder, tres putos titulares de las 4 Champions ganadas.
> 
> ¿Cómo cojones te vas del Madrid? ¿Qué clase de mierda o de serrín se les mete en la cabeza? ¿Aún hay que explicar el frío que hace fuera del Madrid?



Depende como lo mires, aqui se hubieran arrastrado y al final, los criticos, estariamos hasta los cojones de ellos: los piperos, como siempre, estarian pidiendo la renovacion,....

Pero tb al ir como se han ido, quedan como leyendas impolutas, a diferencia de los Raul, Casillas,....

Cuantos anyos malos dio Cristiano? Ninguno. Cuanto costo su compra? Nada, lo vendimos por lo que lo compramos.
Cuantos anyos malos dio Ramos? El ultimo en todo caso, y nos sirvio para ver que teniamos un gran central.

Lodigo en serio, Ramos y Ronaldo son leyendas para el madrid; p.supuesto no lo son en la juve y en la PSG que se han comido su decadencia.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Mar 2022)

El Benfica le tocara al Shitty o al Bayern (otra vez), se plantarán en semis sin haber ganado a ningún rival gordo... desde luego es el rival deseado.

El Atleti no me importaría, y la Juve o el Villarreal tampoco.

Los otros 4 son los favoritos, si podemos evitarles una ronda más...


----------



## cebollo (15 Mar 2022)

Nos va a tocar el Benfica otra vez y no repetirán el sorteo.


----------



## 11kjuan (15 Mar 2022)

No no, ya no toca el Benfica.
El Benfica para otros.
Ahora toca un equipo potente, lo cual dá igual pues para ganar la Champions hay que ganar a los mejores.


----------



## ccc (15 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Benfica le tocara al Shitty o al Bayern (otra vez), se plantarán en semis sin haber ganado a ningún rival gordo... desde luego es el rival deseado.
> 
> El Atleti no me importaría, y la Juve o el Villarreal tampoco.
> 
> Los otros 4 son los favoritos, si podemos evitarles una ronda más...



Sinceramente y lo digo en serio creo que podemos ganar a todos los equipos siempre y cuando sentenciemos la liga este fin de semana y que Ancelotti apueste por los jovenes: Si termina apostando por los 3 de siempre en el medio y se espera hasta el minuto 80 para hacer los cambios estamos muertos.

Yo me pillo al Liverpool que seguramente es el equipo mas fuerte actualmente: El anyo pasado Vini hizo lo que le salio de los cojones y mucho me temo que este anyo vuelva a hacer lo mismo: Y su delantera no me da ningun miedo, teniendo a nuestra defensa al 100%.

Lo repito, la clave es la media y apostar por los 2 jovenes.


----------



## Rotto2 (15 Mar 2022)

¿Por qué se fue Varane al United?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Mar 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> ¿Por qué se fue Varane al United?



para ser emparejado con el autentico tronco de maguire ...pero literalmente es un tronco


----------



## Rotto2 (16 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> para ser emparejado con el autentico tronco de maguire ...pero literalmente es un tronco



Pero le pagaban mucho más o qué? Menuda cagada de cambio. Una vida sin incentivos cuando aún le quedan años de nivel alto.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (16 Mar 2022)

Cuidao con el Atleti, que arriba tienen jugadorazos; irregulares, sí, pero jugadorazos.

Me recuerdan mucho a aquellas temporadas — ha habido varias — en las que el Madrid se arrastra en Liga y luego va y gana la Champions.

Hoy Correa (que me encanta) y Kongdobia han sido suplentes y Luis Suárez, Lemar, Cunha y Carrasco ni han jugado. Además de traca, tienen entrenador y fondo de armario.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Mar 2022)

El AJAX de los jóvenes que juegan con alegría se esfuman cuando se topan con el autobús de los equipos de la península ibérica..
El benfica solo chuto una vez a puerta .


----------



## ironpipo (16 Mar 2022)

Ojalá que se nos crucen los putos indios, sea en cuartos, en semi o en la final. Violarlos en Europa de nuevo sería épico. 
De seguro que ni aunque se repitiera aquel minuto 93 tendrían huevos de largar al puto simenoe.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Mar 2022)

Bueno, el Chelsea tendría que hacer un ridículo brvvvtal en Lille. La duda es el Juventus - Villarreal.

Ojo que si pasa el Villarreal, habría 3 ingleses, 3 españoles, el Bayern y el Benfica. Nos quejamos de que la Liga ha bajado de nivel, pero miras los resultados en Europa y aunque los más top parecen los ingleses, los españoles compiten mejor que los de cualquier otra Liga.


----------



## ironpipo (16 Mar 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Están podridos de dinero y todavía quieren más y más. Es incomprensible. Como putos yonkis con la heroína.



No son ellos 
Son sus charos
Un culo premium de estos consume más que un concorde rompiendo la barrera del sonido


----------



## loquehayqueoir (16 Mar 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Están podridos de dinero y todavía quieren más y más. Es incomprensible. Como putos yonkis con la heroína.



Lo de Varane yo creo que más bien quería probar otra cosa mientras pudiera, era un chaval del norte de Francia que llevaba en el Madrid 10 años, no creo que fuese del Madrid de toda la vida. Era (y es) muy bueno, pero nunca fue leyenda al nivel de Ramos y si me apuras Pepe. (De hecho, de las 4 Champions en una fue suplente de Pepe y en otra fue titular por lesión de Pepe, o sanción, no me acuerdo).

Yo no sé lo echaría en cara, fue un fichaje excelente, un buen jugador durante muchos años, y no le recuerdo una queja ni una rajada. En esas circunstancias, se le dan las gracias, se le intenta buscar el equipo que él prefiera, y todos contentos.


----------



## El Juani (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Mar 2022)

Unos cuartos de final Villarreal -Benfica y otros City- Bayern por ejemplo serian una troleada fina...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Mar 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Más jeques árabes cagando oro


----------



## cebollo (16 Mar 2022)

La youtuber más famosa de Uruguay es una nena de 20 años y 1,54 de estatura que hace videos sobre todo de reacciones a partidos de fútbol. Un sponsor le pagó el viaje y la entrada y pudo ver en directo el Real Madrid 3 PSG 1. Como es enana le gusta Messi pero aún así salió preñada de madridismo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> La youtuber más famosa de Uruguay es una nena de 20 años y 1,54 de estatura



Eso será con tacones...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> La youtuber más famosa de Uruguay es una nena de 20 años y 1,54 de estatura que hace videos sobre todo de reacciones a partidos de fútbol. Un sponsor le pagó el viaje y la entrada y pudo ver en directo el Real Madrid 3 PSG 1. Como es enana le gusta Messi pero aún así salió preñada de madridismo.



¿Has dicho "preñada de un madridista"?


----------



## Edu.R (16 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Más jeques árabes cagando oro



Es imposible competir contra eso. También os digo, la inversión-retorno del Shitty debe ser de las peores de Europa. Algún año ganarán la Shempions y nos lo venderán como un exitazo, cuando el Liverpool y el Chelsea (Klopp y Tuchel) han hecho bastante más con mucho menos.

Por mi que sigan sin ganarla, pero algún año acabarán ganándola. Pero como ya dijimos: la Historia no se puede comprar.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es imposible competir contra eso. También os digo, la inversión-retorno del Shitty debe ser de las peores de Europa. Algún año ganarán la Shempions y nos lo venderán como un exitazo, cuando el Liverpool y el Chelsea (Klopp y Tuchel) han hecho bastante más con mucho menos.
> 
> Por mi que sigan sin ganarla, pero algún año acabarán ganándola. Pero como ya dijimos: la Historia no se puede comprar.



Sumando la era Guardiola de ha gastado 1200 millones..


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es imposible competir contra eso. También os digo, la inversión-retorno del Shitty debe ser de las peores de Europa. Algún año ganarán la Shempions y nos lo venderán como un exitazo, cuando el Liverpool y el Chelsea (Klopp y Tuchel) han hecho bastante más con mucho menos.
> 
> Por mi que sigan sin ganarla, pero algún año acabarán ganándola. Pero como ya dijimos: la Historia no se puede comprar.



se pueden comprar los medios que son los que cuentan el relato...y lo haran , pero mientras tanto lo que nos vamos a reir viendo las continuas cagadas....eso no va a ser borrable...seguro sera mas complicado que le ganen al chiti, pero sera...eso si, seguramente le toque el benfica en este sorteo pero dudo levante la orejona estando el bayern , o hbiendo resucitado los dos madrileños....

Ah y cuidadin con el liverpool que igual Klopp le gana la liga....seria loleante un nadete de guardiloca


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (16 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> La youtuber más famosa de Uruguay es una nena de 20 años y 1,54 de estatura que hace videos sobre todo de reacciones a partidos de fútbol. Un sponsor le pagó el viaje y la entrada y pudo ver en directo el Real Madrid 3 PSG 1. Como es enana le gusta Messi pero aún así salió preñada de madridismo.



Melafo.

A ver si la invitan al Madrid - Benfica de cuartos o al Madrid - Villarreal de semis.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (16 Mar 2022)

dice el paleto de Roncero que no hay que fichar a haland, que espere un año en dortmund y que el año que viene venga 

como el madrid junte en verano a vini, benzema, mbape y haland habrá que estar muy atentos a la madriditis del farsa. Se puede disparar a niveles nunca antes conocidos.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (16 Mar 2022)

Si pasa eso espero que 1 siempre esté sancionado por darle 2 hostias a los hijos de puta que les dan patadas en las rodillas.

Que se pongan de acuerdo para ir rotando.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Mar 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Si pasa eso espero que 1 siempre esté sancionado por darle 2 hostias a los hijos de puta que les dan patadas en las rodillas.
> 
> Que se pongan de acuerdo para ir rotando.



No te quepa duda que el arbitraje permitira todo.
Aun recuerdo el primer partido en liga de Zidane como jugador blanco o uno de los primeros. 1-0 en Mestalla con patadas continuas a Zidane, ni el Atletico del cholo. Y Lopez Nieto "el ronquillo" creo que apenas amonesto a nadie.


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es imposible competir contra eso. También os digo, la inversión-retorno del Shitty debe ser de las peores de Europa. Algún año ganarán la Shempions y nos lo venderán como un exitazo, cuando el Liverpool y el Chelsea (Klopp y Tuchel) han hecho bastante más con mucho menos.
> 
> Por mi que sigan sin ganarla, pero algún año acabarán ganándola. Pero como ya dijimos: la Historia no se puede comprar.



Hombre,si unicamente se considera historia ganar la champions pues no,no lo han hecho,pero es un equipo que se esta hinchando a ganar premier leagues,donde hay varios equipos que si pueden disputarla cada año…

aparte de que ya jugaron la final de la champions el año pasado,yo creo que al menos algo si que se puede comprar 

tremendo lo del puto foro y sus anuncios


----------



## xilebo (16 Mar 2022)

*Mendy se cae del Clásico*

Sufre una lesión en el aductor izquierdo y será baja 10-15 días. *Benzema* progresa bien, el viernes se le harán pruebas y no está descartado. *Rodrygo* llega.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> No te quepa duda que el arbitraje permitira todo.
> Aun recuerdo el primer partido en liga de Zidane como jugador blanco o uno de los primeros. 1-0 en Mestalla con patadas continuas a Zidane, ni el Atletico del cholo. Y Lopez Nieto "el ronquillo" creo que apenas amonesto a nadie.



Llevaba años sin tragar un partido comentado por Valdano y la argentina que lo parió, pero el otro día, que no me quedó más remedio, vi que cuando ocurrió la falta a Vinicius, él y el resto de los comentaristas silbando para disimular, como en los tebeos: "fiu fiu fiu fiu, no he visto nada".

Luego pretenden que respetemos a los periodistas.


----------



## xilebo (16 Mar 2022)

*Florentino no olvida el último sorteo*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> La youtuber más famosa de Uruguay es una nena de 20 años y 1,54 de estatura que hace videos sobre todo de reacciones a partidos de fútbol. Un sponsor le pagó el viaje y la entrada y pudo ver en directo el Real Madrid 3 PSG 1. Como es enana le gusta Messi pero aún así salió preñada de madridismo.



Polla en mano me hallo. Chica joven y mona=puertas abiertas donde quiera.


----------



## REDDY (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## xilebo (16 Mar 2022)

*Los madrileños se cargan a las bestias*


----------



## filets (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Polla en mano me hallo. Chica joven y mona=puertas abiertas donde quiera.



a ver,centrate…recuerda 1,54 cm


----------



## josemanuelb (16 Mar 2022)

Haaland es una bestia pero quizás 4 gallos (Benzema, Vini, Mbappe y él) sean demasiados en el mismo corral. Deberían jugar 4-2-4 y defensivamente y en cuanto a equilibrio sería un desastre. Los equipos de estrellas nunca han funcionado bien, véase los galácticos o el peseyé. Traerlo sería una sacada de rabo pero...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hombre,si unicamente se considera historia ganar la champions pues no,no lo han hecho,pero es un equipo que se esta hinchando a ganar premier leagues,donde hay varios equipos que si pueden disputarla cada año…
> 
> aparte de que ya jugaron la final de la champions el año pasado,yo creo que al menos algo si que se puede comprar
> 
> tremendo lo del puto foro y sus anuncios



No se yo si ganar ligas y no culminar ganando la orejona sera lo que el jeque espera despues de tanta pasta y tiempo invertidos


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> No se yo si ganar ligas y no culminar ganando la orejona sera lo que el jeque espera despues de tanta pasta y tiempo invertidos



quiero decir que entre el blanco y el negro hay unos cuantos tonos en medio,por mucho dinero que le metas y jugadores buenos que tengas en un torneo donde hay 4 eliminatorias no tienes nada asegurado,cualquier equipo que tambien tenga buenos jugadores y juegue a cara de perro ese dia te puede poner en la calle.Hasta al mejor equipo de la historia como el Barca 2008-2012 (opinion impopular,lo se) le eliminaron equipos como Chelsea o Inter…

Con 4 o 5 premiers en estos años no creo que lo del City sea un fracaso,que no es la liga francesa o alemana.


----------



## xilebo (16 Mar 2022)

*Todo por un calentón de un momento*


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (16 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Yo creo que si Raúl o Figo hubiesen tenido coronilla los hubiésemos largado antes. Al valorar la decadencia de un jugador influyen muchos detalles incluidos los aparentemente chorras.
> 
> Otra cosa que os quiero comentar, en ESPN tiraflechas nombraron a Messi jugador del partido Real Madrid 3 PSG 1. Y la clave de la eliminatoria fue no poner a Keylor. Nos reímos mucho de la prensa catalana pero la tiraflechas es peor.



Es vox populi que la ESPN es abiertamente antimadridista.


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> La youtuber más famosa de Uruguay es una nena de 20 años y 1,54 de estatura que hace videos sobre todo de reacciones a partidos de fútbol. Un sponsor le pagó el viaje y la entrada y pudo ver en directo el Real Madrid 3 PSG 1. Como es enana le gusta Messi pero aún así salió preñada de madridismo.



180000 visualizaciones un video donde ni se ve el campo y solo sale ella repitiendo “ya shegamos aca,viste she…”  

sale un tio haciendo eso mismo y no lo ve ni el tato,pagafantismo intenso es…


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> quiero decir que entre el blanco y el negro hay unos cuantos tonos en medio,por mucho dinero que le metas y jugadores buenos que tengas en un torneo donde hay 4 eliminatorias no tienes nada asegurado,cualquier equipo que tambien tenga buenos jugadores y juegue a cara de perro ese dia te puede poner en la calle.Hasta al mejor equipo de la historia como el Barca 2008-2012 (opinion impopular,lo se) le eliminaron equipos como Chelsea o Inter…
> 
> Con 4 o 5 premiers en estos años no creo que lo del City sea un fracaso,que no es la liga francesa o alemana.



Desde luego aunque psg y city no hayan ganado ninguna champions yo creo que la imagen generalizada del proyecto del city es mucho mas seria y da la impresion de que tarde o temprano caera. En el caso del PSG la impresion es mas bien de cementerio de elefantes y de derroche sin utilidad.
Efectivamente no creo que se pieda hablar de rotundo fracaso aunque los antiguardiolistas disfrutamos sacando el tema


----------



## fachacine (16 Mar 2022)

Hablando del United, acabo de ver un video "dedicado" a su central Harry Maguire, tremebundo paquetazo, lo tenía por un central de prestigio simplemente de verlo titular con la selección de Inglaterra pero es que es flipante la cintura de acero que tiene. Por si pensabais que Marcelo era una tortuga, mirad este video, De Gea tiene que estar con unas ganas locas de deshacerse de él, increíble las burras que nos venden los ingleses, y seguro que cobra un pastizal, menudo paquetazo. Dentro video:


----------



## JimTonic (16 Mar 2022)

yo por halland no insitiria mucho, si quiere venir ya tiene la oferta encima de la messa, y sino que se vaya al manchester city


----------



## xilebo (16 Mar 2022)

*El cabreo del Madrid por Vinicius*

En el club blanco preocupa la agresividad con que se emplean los rivales con el brasileño, así como las muestras de racismo. *Ancelotti* le quita hierro y se centra en formarle.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> He visto esta tarde el resumen en Gol y lo de los rivales con Vini es vergonzoso. Y lo de los árbitros. Unos macarras los del Mallorca y antideportivos, pero luego se nos llena la boca con el juego limpio y tal.



NO diga eso hombre, que el arbitro amenazó a Vini con expulsarlo, lo expulsa y así no le hacen entradas. ES la lógica de TEbas, suliga de mierda y los antis. Luego están en contra de la superliga, la cual era competencia de la champions, pero los mafiosos periolistos lo vendieron al revés.
Los jugadores de fútbol son como tantas personas, hay de todo, es decir, hijos de puta como en todos lados, lo que pasa es que le permiten el chuelo, Vini tiene campaña en contra desde que llegó, igualito que el niño de las hormonas.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El cabreo del Madrid por Vinicius*
> 
> En el club blanco preocupa la agresividad con que se emplean los rivales con el brasileño, así como las muestras de racismo. *Ancelotti* le quita hierro y se centra en formarle.



ESte comentario es la realidad del periodismo patrio:

*Togomi González

Sería momento de recordar qué decían estos mismos periodistas cuando las entradas eran a Messi o Neymar, sobre todo si las hacían Ramos y/o Pepe. Cómo hemos cambiado.*


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Mar 2022)

Es que los arbitros tienen miedo ante todo de que los acusen de favorecer al Madrid,saben que esas acciones todo el mundo las mira con lupa y como se equivoque o pite algo dudoso a favor ya tiene la cruz puesta,si lo hace en contra al dia siguiente nadie se acuerda.

igual que un juez con un caso de viogen,sabe que si se equivoca a favor de la mujer no tiene consecuencias aparte de su conciencia (salvo que el tio remueva cielo y tierra) pero como lo haga a favor del hombre lo mismo sale en la tele,pues esta claro que inclinacion va a tener…


----------



## ccc (16 Mar 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Sumando la era Guardiola de ha gastado 1200 millones..



Calla, calla, que esta Guardiola sacando chavales de la cantera


----------



## ccc (16 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Hablando del United, acabo de ver un video "dedicado" a su central Harry Maguire, tremebundo paquetazo, lo tenía por un central de prestigio simplemente de verlo titular con la selección de Inglaterra pero es que es flipante la cintura de acero que tiene. Por si pensabais que Marcelo era una tortuga, mirad este video, De Gea tiene que estar con unas ganas locas de deshacerse de él, increíble las burras que nos venden los ingleses, y seguro que cobra un pastizal, menudo paquetazo. Dentro video:



87 millones de euros.: el defensa mas caro. Lo del Manchester es la antipolitica del futbol: Yo creo que le vendemos a Kroos por 40M y Casemiro por 60 y nos los compran y todo.

Los que mejor han comprado y vendido ultimamente Chelsea (p.ej. venta de Hazard) y Liverpool (p.ej. venta de Coutinho).


----------



## fachacine (16 Mar 2022)

Os digo una cosa: no descartéis a final de temporada una oferta por Vinicius cercana a los 200 millones por parte del PSG o de algún club inglés


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Os digo una cosa: no descartéis a final de temporada una oferta por Vinicius cercana a los 200 millones por parte del PSG o de algún club inglés



para el moro del psg seria una humillacion ver marcharse gratis a mbappe y pagar 200 kilos al club que te lo quita por un jugador que ademas es peor que el,no lo veo…

los ingleses quien sabe,pero Vinicius no es tan bueno como para soltar esa morterada a dia de hoy,en el rango 70-100 quizas…


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Os digo una cosa: no descartéis a final de temporada una oferta por Vinicius cercana a los 200 millones por parte del PSG o de algún club inglés



por que no UN GRITON de euros


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> para el moro del psg seria una humillacion ver marcharse gratis a mbappe y pagar 200 kilos al club que te lo quita por un jugador que ademas es peor que el,no lo veo…
> 
> los ingleses quien sabe,pero Vinicius no es tan bueno como para soltar esa morterada a dia de hoy,en el rango 70-100 quizas…



Como si el PSG fuese un equipo racional...harán una oferta hasta por la silla de Alaba.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (16 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Cerrar cuenta?



Abro Viernes_negro5 y aquí paz y luego gloria.



̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Kubo es una gran oportunidad a nivel marketing, pero yo creo que no da el nivel ni para reserva.



Pues hay que tenerlo en cuenta.

Si juega poco pues bueno, pero con un tío que rotara puedes permitirte estos lujos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> a ver,centrate…recuerda 1,54 cm



Va a estar difícil.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Mar 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Abro Viernes_negro5 y aquí paz y luego gloria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Por qué?


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (16 Mar 2022)

mirarl


xilebo dijo:


>



Un PATETI-MADRIL sería mítico para el foro.

*MÍTICO*


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (16 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Por qué?



Había dicho que si os vendéis a Vinicius por 175 millones cerraba cuenta poniendo una foto de mi rabo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Mar 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Había dicho que si os vendéis a Vinicius por 175 millones cerraba cuenta poniendo una foto de mi rabo



No es necesario hombre.


----------



## xilebo (16 Mar 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> mirarl
> 
> 
> Un PATETI-MADRIL sería mítico para el foro.
> ...



Estuve ayer escuchando a los aficionados del atletico de si prefieren al madrid en cuartos, y casi todos respondiendo que no, que quieren al madrid en la final, se nota las dos que perdieron todavia escuece


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (16 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Estuve ayer escuchando a los aficionados del atletico de si prefieren al madrid en cuartos, y casi todos respondiendo que no, que quieren al madrid en la final, se nota las dos que perdieron todavia escuece



Si me hicieran pagar entrada para leer los comentarios pagaba ....


----------



## Edge2 (16 Mar 2022)

Donde seguis el juventus villarreal...


----------



## ironpipo (16 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Estuve ayer escuchando a los aficionados del atletico de si prefieren al madrid en cuartos, y casi todos respondiendo que no, que quieren al madrid en la final, se nota las dos que perdieron todavia escuece



Ojalá y se dé coño 
Ganarles una final de Europa por tercera vez sería para que se inmolaran dentro del wanda todos los indios.


----------



## ccc (16 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Os digo una cosa: no descartéis a final de temporada una oferta por Vinicius cercana a los 200 millones por parte del PSG o de algún club inglés



El Madrid no es un club vendedor y* el chaval no se va a ofrecer por ahi*, y teniendo en cuenta que actualmente solo cobra 3,5M€ y termina contrato en 2024, le haran una renovacion hasta 2026 cobrando 8-10M y aceptara encantado, porque le aumentan el salario >5M a partir de la proxima temporada. Y no te creas que el City o el mismo PSG le van a ofrecer mucho mas de 10M€, pues unos tienen que pagar a De Bruyne,...,y los otros a Neymar y Messi.


----------



## fachacine (16 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Estuve ayer escuchando a los aficionados del atletico de si prefieren al madrid en cuartos, y casi todos respondiendo que no, que quieren al madrid en la final, se nota las dos que perdieron todavia escuece



Se nota que no han tenido suficiente...


----------



## fachacine (16 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Donde seguis el juventus villarreal...





apl94.me


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (16 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Donde seguis el juventus villarreal...



En los comentarios de este hilo. Por el momento no parece que haya pasado mucho.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Kubo es una gran oportunidad a nivel marketing, pero yo creo que no da el nivel ni para reserva.




Kubo podría ser perfectamente balón de oro.


----------



## Edge2 (16 Mar 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> En los comentarios de este hilo. Por el momento no parece que haya pasado mucho.



Algunos ya estamos aqui, gracias...






Deportes - Hilo para dar visibilidad a los equipos mindundis de la liga (Español, Betis, Villareal, Sevilla, Granada, Eibar, Bilbao, Valencia, Alaves, ect)


Marca el lille




www.burbuja.info


----------



## loquehayqueoir (16 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Kubo podría ser perfectamente balón de oro.



Bajo la tutela de Roberto Sedinho, todo es posible.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Mar 2022)

Si el Villarreal aguanta, que Emery es muy gafe...

3 españoles en Cuartos. Y ya veremos el sorteo.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (16 Mar 2022)

Madre mía le acaba de marcar Pau Francisco a la Juventus, el tío más gafe de Europa. De esta seguramente cierren el club.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si el Villarreal aguanta, que Emery es muy gafe...
> 
> 3 españoles en Cuartos. Y ya veremos el sorteo.



Un villarreal benfica seria un troleo guapo. 
Un villarreal - atletico seria una cura de sueno ideal para los que tienen insomnio....


----------



## Edu.R (16 Mar 2022)

Villarreal - Benfica, sería topísimo  .

Y por el mismo lado del cuadro, un derbi madrileño.

Y los tops que se destrocen entre ellos.


----------



## ccc (16 Mar 2022)

Seamos serios, nos interesa que un City/Bayer-Atletico, un Chelsea- Liverpool y en la Final nos follamos al Liverpool.

Si Ancelotti apuesta por los jovenes, nos toca un buen sorteo, le doy un 50% de posibilidades de ganar esta champions.

Joder, cuidado que cae la 14


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (16 Mar 2022)

Benfica - Real Madrid
Villarreal -Atletico.

Y final contra el Liverpool.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Mar 2022)

No os hagáis pajas. Al Shitty le toca una maria fijo. Es un equipo que suele tener bastante suerte con las bolitas.

Benfica y Villarreal los quiere todo el mundo, y los dos madrileños tienen fama de ser muy tocapelotas... ya veremos que sale.


----------



## ccc (16 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> No os hagáis pajas. Al Shitty le toca una maria fijo. Es un equipo que suele tener bastante suerte con las bolitas.
> 
> Benfica y Villarreal los quiere todo el mundo, y los dos madrileños tienen fama de ser muy tocapelotas... ya veremos que sale.



Precisamente por eso le tocara al City el peor que se le de, p.ej. el atletico. Y Chelsea contra Bayer; al madrid el benfica y al Liverpool el que falta.

Me veo con la 14.


----------



## petro6 (16 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Hablando del United, acabo de ver un video "dedicado" a su central Harry Maguire, tremebundo paquetazo, lo tenía por un central de prestigio simplemente de verlo titular con la selección de Inglaterra pero es que es flipante la cintura de acero que tiene. Por si pensabais que Marcelo era una tortuga, mirad este video, De Gea tiene que estar con unas ganas locas de deshacerse de él, increíble las burras que nos venden los ingleses, y seguro que cobra un pastizal, menudo paquetazo. Dentro video:



Dios, vaya tarugo..jajaja


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Mar 2022)

Pero como puede haber metido 3 goles el Villareal en Turín? Pero que cojones ha pasado ahí?   



loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Bajo la tutela de Roberto Sedinho, todo es posible.



Ya ves,antes de empezar a entrenarle Julian Ross jugaba de lateral porque era torpon y era donde menos estorbaba 

Ah no me lío,era el entrenador de Oliver Atom...


----------



## tururut12 (16 Mar 2022)

Mi pronóstico:

Villarreal-Atlético
Real Madrid-Benfica

Manchester City-Liverpool
Chelsea-Bayern

Los equipos españoles esquivarán los cocos hasta la final.


----------



## fachacine (16 Mar 2022)

Por cierto hablando de la Juve, qué tío más triste Allegri, me cago en la puta, me lo imagino más de enterrador trabajando en un cementerio que de entrenador. Y pensar que sonaba para sustituir a Zidane y que estuvo muy cerca... bufff. Por no hablar de Dybala, el que iba a ser la nueva estrella argentina para sustituir a Messi, menudo pufo de jugador sobrevalorado.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (16 Mar 2022)

Dibala tiene calidac, pero te hace un buen partido una de cada ves y busca. Nunca será ni top 50.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero como puede haber metido 3 goles el Villareal en Turín? Pero que cojones ha pasado ahí?
> 
> 
> 
> Pues que emery opto por hacer un juego muy lento de toques y toques y los italianos se durmieron y ahi pudieron lanzar contras y jugadas a balon parado


----------



## Edu.R (17 Mar 2022)

Las apuestas dicen que el favoritísimo es el Shitty (3).

Algo favoritos, Bayern y Liverpool (5).

Luego vienen el Chelsea (10) y el Real Madrid (11), bastante parecidos.

El Atleti (19) resiste a su manera.

Y luego Villarreal (67) y Benfica (81).

Pasado el sorteo, seguro que esto cambia.


----------



## qbit (17 Mar 2022)

¿Alguien podría decirme de qué partido es esta foto?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Mar 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Alguien podría decirme de qué partido es esta foto?











Capello dedicó una "peineta" a dos aficionados del Real Madrid


Fabio Capello, técnico del Real Madrid, dedicó una "peineta" a dos aficionados madridistas a la conclusión del partido, como respuesta ante los continuos insultos que recibió desde una zona de la grada donde había una pancarta que decía "Ronaldo quédate, Capello vete ya"



as.com


----------



## qbit (17 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> qué tío más triste Allegri, me cago en la puta, me lo imagino más de enterrador trabajando en un cementerio que de entrenador.



Y eso que se llama Allegri. Calcula si se llamara Tristerri.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (17 Mar 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Alguien podría decirme de qué partido es esta foto?



Del Madrid-Zaragoza de la segunda temporada de Capello.


----------



## fachacine (17 Mar 2022)

La RMC ha sacado un documental cojonudo de media hora sobre la remontada contra el PSG, a ver si lo subtitulan pronto, aunque se sobreentiende la emoción y la incredulidad de los narradores franceses, muy buenos los primeros planos de Mbappe, Messi y Neymar mostrando su impotencia. Vale la pena verlo:


----------



## Forenski (17 Mar 2022)

Villa - Real en cuartos


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Por cierto hablando de la Juve, qué tío más triste Allegri, me cago en la puta, me lo imagino más de enterrador trabajando en un cementerio que de entrenador. Y pensar que sonaba para sustituir a Zidane y que estuvo muy cerca... bufff. Por no hablar de Dybala, el que iba a ser la nueva estrella argentina para sustituir a Messi, menudo pufo de jugador sobrevalorado.



La verdad es que si entregasen el trofeo "el cochero de dracula" al entrenador mas triste, entre Allegri y Lopetegui dejaban al resto sin opciones, seria equiparable al duelo Messi-Cristiano por el balon de oro hace una decada


----------



## xilebo (17 Mar 2022)

Bonito bombo pa mañana


----------



## petro6 (17 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Bonito bombo pa mañana



De lo que estoy seguro es que ninguno quiere enfrentarse al Madrid.


----------



## xilebo (17 Mar 2022)

*¡Nuevo diseño ante el Barça!*

El equipo de *Ancelotti* estrenará contra el *Barcelona* la nueva camiseta diseñada por Adidas e Y-3 con motivo del 120º aniversario del club madridista.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Mar 2022)

Me parece bien. Ni ganas de manchar o mezclar el blanco con Senyeras catalanas.

Llevamos 5 Clásicos seguidos ganando. El récord es 6, de cuando España era autárquica y cosas de esas.

Lo digo para mirarlo en perspectiva, que luego ganan y lo venden como "un éxito sin precedentes", "superioridad histórica" y cosas asi.

Las casas de apuestas dan aprox un 65-35 para nosotros. De no perder, nos dan cerca de un 70%.

El árbitro: Martinez Munuera y Mateu Lahoz en el VAR.


----------



## The Replicant (17 Mar 2022)

yo quiero que gane hoy el Farça en el infierno turco con prórroga y penaltys

taluecs


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> La RMC ha sacado un documental cojonudo de media hora sobre la remontada contra el PSG, a ver si lo subtitulan pronto, aunque se sobreentiende la emoción y la incredulidad de los narradores franceses, muy buenos los primeros planos de Mbappe, Messi y Neymar mostrando su impotencia. Vale la pena verlo:



El peseyé, igual que la Juve ayer o el Manu el martes han aprendido lo que significa la palabra COMPETIR. Tú puedes ser el mejor 75 minutos pero si no analizas bien el partido y a tu rival, el otro te pasa por encima. Y eso en la liga española lo hemos aprendido los últimos 20 años. Antes de los 00 eran italianos e ingleses quienes sabían competir.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Me parece bien. Ni ganas de manchar o mezclar el blanco con Senyeras catalanas.
> 
> Llevamos 5 Clásicos seguidos ganando. El récord es 6, de cuando España era autárquica y cosas de esas.
> 
> ...



La realidad es que nosotros podemos perder y no pasa nada. A ellos les va la vida en el partido.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (17 Mar 2022)

Qué casualidad que tengamos imágenes de un tipo que le hace el mono a uno del Cádiz y de otro que se lo hace a uno del Bilbao, pero está medio estadio haciéndoselo a uno del Madrid y hay menos cámaras que en el Madrid - Arenas de Getxo de 1905.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El peseyé, igual que la Juve ayer o el Manu el martes han aprendido lo que significa la palabra COMPETIR. Tú puedes ser el mejor 75 minutos pero si no analizas bien el partido y a tu rival, el otro te pasa por encima. Y eso en la liga española lo hemos aprendido los últimos 20 años. Antes de los 00 eran italianos e ingleses quienes sabían competir.



Y yo mas bien diria los italianos. Los equipos ingleses siempre han sabido ganar la guerra del marketing, pero en terminos futbolisticos desde finales de los 80 casi nada. 
Ademas fuera de casa solian ser bastante cagones.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Mar 2022)

En Champions, saber apretar el culo es fundamental.

Los equipos de Champions, son equipos que el 90% de los partidos los dominan en sus paises habitualmente. Muchos llevan muy mal ser dominados o estar a merced del rival y no saben gestionar esas situaciones.

Esa es precisamente la diferencia entre un equipo top campeón y otro que no lo es. Cuando le sopla el viento en contra, sabe gestionarlo.

A nosotros nos sopló el viento en contra mucho contra el PSG, igual que al Villarreal contra la Juventus. Pero supimos llevarlo. Cuando el rival tuvo el viento en contra, se HUNDIÓ de forma irremediable.

A los equipos top de Guardiola les pasa eso. Están acostumbrados a jugar con viento a favor el 95% de las veces, y cuando no sopla a favor, lo gestionan mal. Por eso este señor lleva más de una década intentando ganar la orejona fuera de Barcelona y fracasando. Y la primera que ganó en Barcelona fue por lo de Obrevo, que si no, tampoco la gana. 

El Atleti por ejemplo si sabe hacer eso, por eso a muchos en Europa les frustra ver que "no juegan a nada", pero al final resiste y vence. Y el Real Madrid, aunque es más épico que sufridor, también sabe aceptar cuando hay que tener un punto de pausa y cuando hay que ir a 220 km/h. Hay equipos que saben ir a 200 km/h, pero pisar el freno les frustra, y cuando viene una tormenta puntual, se salen de la carretera.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> En Champions, saber apretar el culo es fundamental.
> 
> Los equipos de Champions, son equipos que el 90% de los partidos los dominan en sus paises habitualmente. Muchos llevan muy mal ser dominados o estar a merced del rival y no saben gestionar esas situaciones.
> 
> ...



Precisamente el año que Real Madrid , Barcelona de Guardiola y Bayern se plantaron en semifinales la champions se la llevo el Chelsea, que precisamente de los 3 era el que mejor sabia jugar sin la pelota, hasta el Madrid de Mou sufria mas que ellos...


----------



## fachacine (17 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¡Nuevo diseño ante el Barça!*
> 
> El equipo de *Ancelotti* estrenará contra el *Barcelona* la nueva camiseta diseñada por Adidas e Y-3 con motivo del 120º aniversario del club madridista.



Joder vaya foto de moronegrada...


----------



## xilebo (17 Mar 2022)

*El Madrid estrenará equipación negra en el Clásico*


----------



## filets (17 Mar 2022)

¿Estoy equivocado o estas gilipolleces solo se las hacen al R. Madrid?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Os digo una cosa: no descartéis a final de temporada una oferta por Vinicius cercana a los 200 millones por parte del PSG o de algún club inglés



Coño, por 200 se podria llegar a un acuerdo.


----------



## Agente Coulson (17 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Estuve ayer escuchando a los aficionados del atletico de si prefieren al madrid en cuartos, y casi todos respondiendo que no, que quieren al madrid en la final, se nota las dos que perdieron todavia escuece



No creo que lo digan en serio. Si pierden otra final no sé qué le van a decir a los niños para que no se borren del Atlético.


----------



## REDDY (17 Mar 2022)

Oh lo que ha dicho!


----------



## Roedr (17 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El Madrid estrenará equipación negra en el Clásico*



qué ridícula equipación cuando puedes jugar con la tuya


----------



## DRIDMA (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## xilebo (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (18 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Kubo podría ser perfectamente balón de oro.


----------



## xilebo (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> qué ridícula equipación cuando puedes jugar con la tuya



A mi todas estas mariconadas especiales en partidos importantes no me gustan nada. Os acordais de la final de copa del centenario aka centenariazo? Si ese año no llegan a conseguir la novena el ridiculo hubiera sido historico


----------



## xilebo (18 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> A mi todas estas mariconadas especiales en partidos importantes no me gustan nada. Os acordais de la final de copa del centenario aka centenariazo? Si ese año no llegan a conseguir la novena el ridiculo hubiera sido historico



Llevas razon, encima que ya se van acabando los colores para nuevas equipaciones y sacan cada una que telita. La del madrid par el clasico de color negra diseñada exclusivamente por adidas para ese partido y conmemorar el 120 aniversario del club. Pues con mas razon, si el madrid siempre ha sido de color blanco, no lo cambies


----------



## Edu.R (18 Mar 2022)

Veo a los ingleses MUY subiditos.

La Premier la mejor, pero luego solo ganan finales entre ellos (Salvo el Liverpool en 2019).

No me gusta mucho lo de dejar el cuadro sorteado. Hay años que lo hacen asi y años que no.


----------



## xilebo (18 Mar 2022)

Hay uno del madrid ? se ha confundido luis enrique ? 

*La lista de Luis Enrique, en directo:*

*Porteros*: Unai Simón, Robert Sánchez y David Raya
*Defensa*: Marcos Alonso, Jordi Alba, Laporte, Pau Torres, Eric García, Diego Llorente, Azpilicueta y Carvajal.
*Centrocampistas*: Rodri, Koke, Pedri, Marcos Llorente, Gavi, Carlos Soler.
*Delanteros:* Dani Olmo, Sarabia, Morata, RdT, Ferran Torres y Yeremi Pino.


----------



## fachacine (18 Mar 2022)

Sorteo en directo en web oficial de la Uefa

UEFA.tv


----------



## xilebo (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## xilebo (18 Mar 2022)

Chelsea real madrid


----------



## xilebo (18 Mar 2022)

Si jajajaja pues manchester city atletico de madrid


----------



## xilebo (18 Mar 2022)

Ha quedao buen sorteo


----------



## xilebo (18 Mar 2022)

Si, si pasan real madrid y atletico de madrid, jugarian en semis los dos


----------



## fred (18 Mar 2022)

Bonita semifinal madrileña,hágase.


----------



## tururut12 (18 Mar 2022)

Le ha tocado al Real su bestia negra. Siempre le ha ganado en competición europea.


----------



## xilebo (18 Mar 2022)

Pues al reves, el madrid saldra contra el chelsea con ganas de revancha del año pasado que no fue tan superior, encima la vuelta de cuartos en el bernabeu


----------



## fred (18 Mar 2022)

A ver si nos toca la eliminatoria de ocho días y no la de seis


----------



## fachacine (18 Mar 2022)

Jugamos la vuelta en casa tanto en cuartos como en semis, bien


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

ya os lo dije, los Mohamed nos van a dar por el culo todo el año.

Chelsea en cuartos, Bayern semis y City final.

ROCIADAS por doquier en lao sorteos.


----------



## fred (18 Mar 2022)

Estamos siguiendo la ruta del MAL,dos jeques morunos y un oligarca ruso,toda Europa debería apoyarnos en la proxima asamblea de la UE.


----------



## Suprimo (18 Mar 2022)

Aún con lo abultado de los octavos el Chelsi las pasó pvtas con el Lille que hasta se adelantaron en el marcador, ¿alguien me sabe decir en qué puesto de la liga gabacha está? No verdac


----------



## cebollo (18 Mar 2022)

Rusia es culpable y maligna y Abramovich es el anticristo. Que descalifiquen al Chelsea,

Ya en serio, historicamente eliminar al vigente campeon el Madrí lo ha hecho muchas veces. Al Psv en el 89 al Oporto en el 88, al ManU en el 2000, al Bayern en 2014 y en 2002, al Inter en el 66...


----------



## Linsecte2000 (18 Mar 2022)

Cómo veyéis las eliminatorias?? Para mí salvo el Benfica-Pool el resto extremadamente igualadas.

Madric-Chelsea nivel parejo. Ahora mismo el Madric un pelin superior en estado de forma. 

City-Atlético en teoría superior el City pero como es un pechofrío en txampions la veo también igualadísima

Villa-Bayern ditto. El Bayern no lo veo tan arrasador como otros años y los aldeanos jugando sin presión y complejos se la pueden liar.


----------



## Suprimo (18 Mar 2022)

El vigente campeón es el menos candidato de la fase, pasó segundo de su grupo con una Juventus que no está en su mejor momento


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

Hola amegos!!!! Soy el alkalaify ese!!!! Os deseo unas felices ROCIADAS!!!


----------



## Andr3ws (18 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> ya os lo dije, los Mohamed nos van a dar por el culo todo el año.
> 
> Chelsea en cuartos, Bayern semis y City final.
> 
> ROCIADAS por doquier en lao sorteos.



No se enteró usted. El City o Atleti sería en semis, el Bayern ya solo en la final, si llega.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (18 Mar 2022)

Bueno pues tendremos que enfrentarnos al Benfica en la final, qué le vamos a hacer.


----------



## petro6 (18 Mar 2022)

No me disgusta. El único que no quería ni en pintura era el Paleti. El Chelsea con el tema del judío no creo que tenga la mente al 100%.


----------



## petro6 (18 Mar 2022)

Si pasamos,me encantaría dejar fuera de la Champions al Guardroga´s Team de la Pepa Pig y Juan Malillo. Nuestro equipo lucha por el bien de la humanidad contra todos los farsantes e impostores.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (18 Mar 2022)

fred dijo:


> Estamos siguiendo la ruta del MAL,dos jeques morunos y un oligarca ruso,toda Europa debería apoyarnos en la proxima asamblea de la UE.



El Madrid contra el eje del mal Moro - Ruso - Chino - Americano.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## Suprimo (18 Mar 2022)

La vuelta se juega en Londres...


----------



## petro6 (18 Mar 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> Le ha tocado al Real su bestia negra. Siempre le ha ganado en competición europea.



Tambien lo eran el Bayern y el Liverpool, hasta que les dimos por el traca y se rompió la maldición.


----------



## xilebo (18 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> ya os lo dije, los Mohamed nos van a dar por el culo todo el año.
> 
> Chelsea en cuartos, Bayern semis y City final.
> 
> ROCIADAS por doquier en lao sorteos.



Te has confundido, si el madrid elimina al chelsea, se enfrentaria en semis al ganador del atletico city


----------



## petro6 (18 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> La vuelta se juega en Londres...



Creo que la vuelta es en el Pipabéu. Si hablas del Paleti ,pues sí.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> No se enteró usted. El City o Atleti sería en semis, el Bayern ya solo en la final, si llega.




Yo si me he enterado, cualquier resultado que no guste a los Mohamed hará que se repita el sorteo, si el Chelsea no elimina al Madrid , los Mohamed nos ponen en el campo a City y Bayern a la vez en el mismo partido      
Las ROCIADAS en este champions van a ser espectaculares!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Mar 2022)

el Bayern las va a pasar putillas con el Villareal si se creen que van a ir a pasear. Si el Villareal sale sin complejos, claro está. Pero lo normal es que el Bayern les fulmine sin contemplaciones.

Que el tranpas pasa a semis ni cotiza.

Y el Atleti. yo qué sé. ya veremos. No nos habemus enfrentao al city ultimamente, no? difícil. mu difícil. nos gusta lo difícil, pero no tanto...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Creo que la vuelta es en el Pipabéu. Si hablas del Paleti ,pues sí.




Lo raro es que en esta champions la vuelta no la tengamos que jugar en el país del alkelayfy ese de los cojones


----------



## xilebo (18 Mar 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Creo que la vuelta es en el Pipabéu. Si hablas del Paleti ,pues sí.



No, la vuelta del madrid y del atletico es casa, la ida en londres, Y si pasan los dos, derbi madrileño y la vuelta en casa del madrid


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> el Bayern las va a pasar putillas con el Villareal si se creen que van a ir a pasear. Si el Villareal sale sin complejos, claro está. Pero lo normal es que el Bayern les fulmine sin contemplaciones.
> 
> Que el tranpas pasa a semis ni cotiza.
> 
> Y el Atleti. yo qué sé. ya veremos. No nos habemus enfrentao al city ultimamente, no? difícil. mu difícil. nos gusta lo difícil, pero no tanto...




Quién es el trampas?


----------



## Suprimo (18 Mar 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Creo que la vuelta es en el Pipabéu. Si hablas del Paleti ,pues sí.



Están hablando de que le hagan el lio al Madrit, todavía no está confirmado


----------



## xilebo (18 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Están hablando de que le hagan el lio al Madrit, todavía no está confirmado



Es verdad eso, la UEFA no permite el mismo dia de champions que jueguen en casa dos equipos de la misma ciudad


----------



## Edu.R (18 Mar 2022)

Bueno. Está lejos de ser un buen sorteo, pero de los 4 mejores nos ha tocado el menos bueno y tienen problemillas internos.

Si pasamos, en semis habría morbazo total.

En ambas eliminatorias tenemos la vuelta en casa que ahora que los goles no valen doble es una ventaja bastante evidente

Por el otro lado, lo normal sería un Liverpool-Bayern que está totalmente al 50%, aunque me la jugaría más por el Liverpool, que le veo más regular. El Villarreal tiene alguna opción si al Bayern le toca el día malo, que lo tiene una vez al mes, pero lo tiene.


----------



## petro6 (18 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quién es el trampas?



Es del Paleti, asi que supongo que se referirá al Madrid.


----------



## xilebo (18 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quién es el trampas?



El Real Madrid, asi lo llaman los del atletico


----------



## Suprimo (18 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Es verdad eso, la UEFA no permite el mismo dia de champions que jueguen en casa dos equipos de la misma ciudad



Pero luego no problema amego con un Atleti - Madrit a ida y vuelta...


----------



## Edu.R (18 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Es verdad eso, la UEFA no permite el mismo dia de champions que jueguen en casa dos equipos de la misma ciudad



Pues uno el martes y otro el miércoles. No hay ningún problema.


----------



## petro6 (18 Mar 2022)

Lucha de calvos: Simione vs la drogadicta de Sant Pedor.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Mar 2022)

Ganar una champions con una ruta PSG - Chelsea - City - Bayern es imposible,hace falta un equipo realmente dominante para eso y no creo que sea el caso...

El Villareal tiene 0 opciones,y el patético algo más pero desde luego no pasa del 50%


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Mar 2022)

si el Atleti pasara a semis, tenemos al tranpas o al Chelsi. Del tranpas ni hablar. Si pasara el chelsi por casualidac, cargarse al tercer equipo inglés sería ya demasiao pa el Atleti. Llegaría a la final cargándose a 3 ingleses seguidos.

y si pasamos y luego nos toca el tranpas y la vuelta en el cuernabeu. pues ya veremos


----------



## Edu.R (18 Mar 2022)

Primeras estimaciones de las casas de apuestas:

Liverpool 92 - 8 Benfica
Bayern 90 - 10 Villarreal
Shitty 85 - 15 Atleti
Real Madrid 55 - 45 Chelsea

Nos dan levemente favoritos


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quién es el trampas?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (18 Mar 2022)

El Chelsea no puede vender entradas. Pueden ir abonados o gente que compró la entrada antes del lío, que en este partido evidentemente no aplica, los cruces de Champions no están incluidos en el abono. Así que creo que el partido allí es a puerta cerrada a efectos prácticos.

Además tienen una licencia provisional hasta el 25 de mayo, creo. Si no han vendido el club entonces pueden hasta desaparecer.

Quicir, son buenos, y al 100% nos ganan casi seguro, pero están en una situación bastante rarita.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (18 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Es verdad eso, la UEFA no permite el mismo dia de champions que jueguen en casa dos equipos de la misma ciudad



Pues si ha habido un error que lo repitan desde el inicio. ¿No iba así la cosa?


----------



## ccc (18 Mar 2022)

Chavales, la 14 esta al caer:

1) Ganamos al Chelsea, y si Ancelotti pone a Camavinga y a Valverde, ganamos facil, pues el italiano no hara gilipolleces, tal como:

- Poner a Vini de lateral para que Hazard juegue.
- Poner a un defensa lesionado.
- Poner a Marcelo.
...

2) El patetico se va a follar al City y vamos a jugar contra ellos en SF --> Estamos en la final.

3) El Liverpool se folla al Bayern y jugamos contra ellos la final.

4) Vini machaca al Liverpool como el anyo pasado y ganamos a estos Loosers.

La 14 esta al caer,....,era ateo, pero ya creo.


----------



## Suprimo (18 Mar 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Pues si ha habido un error que lo repitan desde el inicio. ¿No iba así la cosa?



Este año estaba clarísimo que Peseyé y Shitty iban a ir por la misma ruta que el Real Madrit


----------



## Andr3ws (18 Mar 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Lucha de calvos: Simione vs la drogadicta de Sant Pedor.



Simeone fue a Turkey y volvio con pelazo rata.


----------



## petro6 (18 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Chavales, la 14 esta al caer:
> 
> 1) Ganamos al Chelsea, y si Ancelotti pone a Camavinga y a Valverde, ganamos facil, pues el italiano no hara gilipolleces, tal como:
> 
> ...



Dios te oiga, hermano. Alabado sea el zeñó.


----------



## Andr3ws (18 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Este año estaba clarísimo que Peseyé y Shitty iban a ir por la misma ruta que el Real Madrit



El primero ya fue destruido hasta practicamente sus cimientos, y el segundo ya lo será.
Florentino "Matajeques" Peréz, Flopper para los amigos.

Es que lo del PSG ha sido como follarse a la novia de uno y acabar dandole de hostias por mindudi. Cornudo y apaleado. Flopper Rules.
PD: Entiendase a Mbappé como la "novia"


----------



## Edu.R (18 Mar 2022)

Lo que no quiere la UEFA es que haya dos dias seguidos ingleses en Madrid, pero solo bajaran cambiar el orden del Chelsea - Real Madrid. El otro, el del Shitty, no se toca, por supuesto

Seria un canteo. En Octavos en el sorteo sale el Benfica, pero no vale por un error de la UEFA y nos toca el PSG. Ahora en Cuartos nos toca la ida fuera y quieren ponernos la vuelta fuera por "los aficionados ingleses". Ni disimulan.


----------



## Andr3ws (18 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Lo que no quiere la UEFA es que haya dos dias seguidos ingleses en Madrid, pero solo bajaran cambiar el orden del Chelsea - Real Madrid. El otro, el del Shitty, no se toca, por supuesto
> 
> Seria un canteo. En Octavos en el sorteo sale el Benfica, pero no vale por un error de la UEFA y nos toca el PSG. Ahora en Cuartos nos toca la ida fuera y quieren ponernos la vuelta fuera por "los aficionados ingleses". Ni disimulan.



Si nos da igual, ¡¡¡los vamos a reventar!!! 
Luciferino, eres un hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## petro6 (18 Mar 2022)

Que nos pongan obstáculos en el camino da idea de la grandeza de nuestro club. Retroceder nunca,rendirse jamás. Que se jodan todos,que tenemos más Champions que todos los que quedan juntos.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (18 Mar 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Pues si ha habido un error que lo repitan desde el inicio. ¿No iba así la cosa?



Quita, quita que dentro de lo malo no es lo peor. Había dos equipos facilones, pero tres bastante más difíciles que el Chelsea.


----------



## xilebo (18 Mar 2022)

*Eliminatoria de reencuentros*


----------



## Andr3ws (18 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Eliminatoria de reencuentros*



A ver si con suerte se lo quedan según se vayan eliminados del Bernabeu.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Mar 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Que nos pongan obstáculos en el camino da idea de la grandeza de nuestro club. Retroceder nunca,rendirse jamás. Que se jodan todos,que tenemos más Champions que todos los que quedan juntos.



Hacer un sorteo sin condicionantes y cuando acaba meterlos, es una chapuza.

Si a la UEFA no le gusta lo de la misma ciudad, antes de empezar el sorteo explicas que hay UN condicionante y haces el sorteo.

Es más, con el supuesto condicionante pre-sorteo, el Atleti, que ha salido después, es el que automáticamente tendría que ir de local.

Me parecería bastante grave cambiar el orden... de cambiar uno habría que cambiar el Shitty - Atleti, que es el que ha salido en segundo lugar.


----------



## Andr3ws (18 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hacer un sorteo sin condicionantes y cuando acaba meterlos, es una chapuza.
> 
> Si a la UEFA no le gusta lo de la misma ciudad, antes de empezar el sorteo explicas que hay UN condicionante y haces el sorteo.
> 
> ...



Eso es.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (18 Mar 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> El primero ya fue destruido hasta practicamente sus cimientos, y el segundo ya lo será.
> Florentino "Matajeques" Peréz, Flopper para los amigos.



Contra el PSG tuvimos una gran oportunidad de sacar un tiro que dijera "Santiago (Bernabéu) y cierra España".

Contra el City tendríamos una segunda oportunidad.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Mar 2022)

Nos toca miércoles - martes, igual que al Villarreal.

Al Atléti martes - miércoles.

No hay cambios y la vuelta será en Madrid.


----------



## xilebo (18 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Nos toca miércoles - martes, igual que al Villarreal.
> 
> Al Atléti martes - miércoles.
> 
> No hay cambios y la vuelta será en Madrid.



Si ya oficial es, menudo lio de ciudades


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Chavales, la 14 esta al caer:
> 
> 1) Ganamos al Chelsea, y si Ancelotti pone a Camavinga y a Valverde, ganamos facil, pues el italiano no hara gilipolleces, tal como:
> 
> ...



Desde esta cuenta llevamos avisando meses. Está tan clarísimo que este año cae la Cuatrécima que no se cómo alguien puede dudarlo.


----------



## Dr.Muller (18 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El Chelsea no puede vender entradas. Pueden ir abonados o gente que compró la entrada antes del lío, que en este partido evidentemente no aplica, los cruces de Champions no están incluidos en el abono. Así que creo que el partido allí es a puerta cerrada a efectos prácticos.
> 
> Además tienen una licencia provisional hasta el 25 de mayo, creo. Si no han vendido el club entonces pueden hasta desaparecer.
> 
> Quicir, son buenos, y al 100% nos ganan casi seguro, pero están en una situación bastante rarita.



El chelsi no es el del año pasado


----------



## xilebo (18 Mar 2022)

*Con fe en el submarino amarillo*


----------



## ironpipo (18 Mar 2022)

fred dijo:


> Bonita semifinal madrileña,hágase.



Ojala y caiga que ganas de darle en los morros a los putos indios en europa otra vez.
Que asco les tengo coño.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (18 Mar 2022)

¿Alguien me puede recomendar un sitio de apuestas donde se pueda poner dinero a que los tres equipos españoles se clasifican? Tengo un pálpito.


----------



## fachacine (18 Mar 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Ojala y caiga que ganas de darle en los morros a los putos indios en europa otra vez.
> Que asco les tengo coño.



Yo más que asco siempre he sentido compasión, que adoren a alguien como el Cholo lo dice todo de ellos


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Mar 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede recomendar un sitio de apuestas donde se pueda poner dinero a que los tres equipos españoles se clasifican? Tengo un pálpito.



eso es que la situación en España va a estar BIEN JODIDA


----------



## Covid Bryant (18 Mar 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> y el mandril me lo paso por los cojones como vosotros pasais la lengua por las pollas erectas de viejos, como vea un mandril come pollas le hago un queretaro-atlas para que os entierre vuestra familia de covilerdos con honores mascarillas a media asta
> 
> jjajaj retrasados de mierda
> 
> a ver si toca el bayern y el 8-2 al farsa queda en risa al lao de la pana que os meten, hijos de puta



Hijos de puta os habéis librado, a ver si el chelsi os folla como el año pasado y eso sin público por otaneros de mierda escorias como vosotros.


----------



## Covid Bryant (18 Mar 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede recomendar un sitio de apuestas donde se pueda poner dinero a que los tres equipos españoles se clasifican? Tengo un pálpito.



Lo que tienes es retraso mental.


----------



## Covid Bryant (18 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Primeras estimaciones de las casas de apuestas:
> 
> Liverpool 92 - 8 Benfica
> Bayern 90 - 10 Villarreal
> ...



Muy alto a Bienqueda y Villareal que tienen exactamente 0% chance

Al paleti le ponen de menos, tiene un 30% lo menos.

Y al mandril de más pa variar, mínimo es al revés.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (18 Mar 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede recomendar un sitio de apuestas donde se pueda poner dinero a que los tres equipos españoles se clasifican? Tengo un pálpito.



No le metas mucha pasta que si no vas a pasar del pálpito a las palpitaciones.

Apostar por el Villarreal en concreto es de valientes tirando a suicidas.


----------



## ironpipo (18 Mar 2022)

Estoy viendo al Madrid en la final y a Bale sacándose la chorra para traer la 14.
Eso si que sería una rociada epica 
@Obiwanchernobil


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (18 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No le metas mucha pasta que si no vas a pasar del pálpito a las palpitaciones.
> 
> Apostar por el Villarreal en concreto es de valientes tirando a suicidas.



A mí 100 ó 500 euros no me cambian la tarde si los pierdo, y dado que una apuesta así probablemente tendría un retorno de 200 a 1 puede que me arriesgue.

Como ya he dicho, tengo un pálpito.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Mar 2022)

os pongo banda sonora, y a ver si se hace y entre los madrilerdos nos meamos a to los ingleses de la champions


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede recomendar un sitio de apuestas donde se pueda poner dinero a que los tres equipos españoles se clasifican? Tengo un pálpito.



Te veo un hombre entregado talivan, capaz de todo por su patria, pero creo que esta vez tus deseos no se harán realidad.

En mi opimion terminas antes matando ese subidón de adrenalina que tienes con un buen par de ROCIADAS.


----------



## Ritalapollera (18 Mar 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Muy alto a Bienqueda y Villareal que tienen exactamente 0% chance
> 
> Al paleti le ponen de menos, tiene un 30% lo menos.
> 
> Y al mandril de más pa variar, mínimo es al revés.



SUBNORMAL! Cuándo quitan las mascarillas??? Culerdo y covidiota, lo tienes todo 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> A mí 100 ó 500 euros no me cambian la tarde si los pierdo, y dado que una apuesta así probablemente tendría un retorno de 200 a 1 puede que me arriesgue.
> 
> Como ya he dicho, tengo un pálpito.




No es un pálpito, se llama ludopatía cabron


----------



## Ritalapollera (18 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Nos toca miércoles - martes, igual que al Villarreal.
> 
> Al Atléti martes - miércoles.
> 
> No hay cambios y la vuelta será en Madrid.



Pero no lo han cambiado al final??? Joder con los tongazos de la fifa.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edu.R (18 Mar 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> A mí 100 ó 500 euros no me cambian la tarde si los pierdo, y dado que una apuesta así probablemente tendría un retorno de 200 a 1 puede que me arriesgue.
> 
> Como ya he dicho, tengo un pálpito.



Estimo que un combo de los 3 debe andar por 90 o 100 a 1.

Puedes meter 10-20€ y capitán general, aunque es difícil.


----------



## xilebo (18 Mar 2022)

*Los reencuentros que viviremos en esta Champions*

**


----------



## cebollo (18 Mar 2022)

Hay que vengar la final de 1981. 

Real Madrid-Liverpool en París.


----------



## tururut12 (18 Mar 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Tambien lo eran el Bayern y el Liverpool, hasta que les dimos por el traca y se rompió la maldición.



Creo que el Real Madrid nunca ha eliminado en competición europea al Chelsea y al Benfica, aunque se han enfrentado muy poco.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 Mar 2022)

Censuran libertades en nombre de la libertad, aunque rusia no le haya declarado la guerra a ningun pais otan ni de la eu....


----------



## ccc (18 Mar 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Desde esta cuenta llevamos avisando meses. Está tan clarísimo que este año cae la Cuatrécima que no se cómo alguien puede dudarlo.



Bueno, pues sera un acierto por tu parte.

Yo solo le veo posibilidades porque nos ha tocado el chelsea y porque seguramente nos toque el atletico; tb. porque creo que Ancelotti va a darle minutos a Valverde y a Camavinga:

Jugando en el mes de marzo-abril contra el City, Liverpool o el Bayern con la CMK los 90 minutos: sinceramente nunca hubiera apostado por el madrid.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

Joder, primero los mafiosos Mohameds, ahora los invasores rusos, si no tenemos a media europa del real Madrid poco falta.


----------



## cebollo (18 Mar 2022)

No sé si este es el hilo pero no me parece correcto lo que están haciendo con Abramovich. En una democracia solo un juez puede bloquear cuentas de alguien y si es por un delito grave y hay pruebas. 

Putear a alguien por ser ruso o porque hace 15 años le vieron jugar a las cartas con Putin no es de país libre ni de estado de derecho ni nada de nada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> No sé si este es el hilo pero no me parece correcto lo que están haciendo con Abramovich. En una democracia solo un juez puede bloquear cuentas de alguien y si es por un delito grave y hay pruebas.
> 
> Putear a alguien por ser ruso o porque hace 15 años le vieron jugar a las cartas con Putin no es de país libre ni de estado de derecho ni nada de nada.




Lo que está en juego es que Rusia no nos estrangule con el petróleo ni el gas, por eso se está presionando bloqueando toda actividad económica rusa.

A mi lo del tipo este me importa una mierda, lo que no quiero es que me suban las facturas.


----------



## Chispeante (18 Mar 2022)

Soy muy poco rusofilo, salvo por sus literatos, músicos y deportistas, pero me sumo igualmente a la indignación generalizada por esta locura y fanatismo antiruso. Todos contra la guerra, pero no contra Rusia y mucho menos contra los rusos. El día que se firme la paz, que esperemos que sea pronto, va a ser más fácil recuperar las imprescindibles relaciones con Rusia si no nos empeñamos en este ensañamiento irracional.


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Mar 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> Le ha tocado al Real su bestia negra. Siempre le ha ganado en competición europea.



Todavía escuece esa Supercopa de Europa del 98.

El Madrid nunca ha ganado una eliminatoria al Chelsea


----------



## tururut12 (18 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Todavía escuece esa Supercopa de Europa del 98.



También le ganó una Recopa en 1971.


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Mar 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> También le ganó una Recopa en 1971.



Asi es


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (18 Mar 2022)

Ayer le oi decir a Guti algo con lo que estoy bastante de acuerdo. Vinicius y Haaland todavia no han dado todo lo que pueden dar, mientras que seguramente en el caso de Mbappe ya este dando su mejor nivel.


----------



## tururut12 (18 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Todavía escuece esa Supercopa de Europa del 98.
> 
> El Madrid nunca ha ganado una eliminatoria al Chelsea



Tampoco al Benfica. Perdió la final de 1962 y una eliminatoria de cuartos en 1965.


----------



## petro6 (18 Mar 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> SUBNORMAL! Cuándo quitan las mascarillas??? Culerdo y covidiota, lo tienes todo
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



jajaja


----------



## DRIDMA (18 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Todavía escuece esa Supercopa de Europa del 98.
> 
> El Madrid nunca ha ganado una eliminatoria al Chelsea



Peor fue en la que nos vacunó Jardel en el 2000.


----------



## ironpipo (19 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> No sé si este es el hilo pero no me parece correcto lo que están haciendo con Abramovich. *En una democracia solo un juez puede bloquear* cuentas de alguien y si es por un delito grave y hay pruebas.
> 
> Putear a alguien por ser ruso o porque hace 15 años le vieron jugar a las cartas con Putin no es de país libre ni de estado de derecho ni nada de nada.



Esa es la cosa. La democracia sólo es aplicable cuando le conviene según a quien. 

Está mierda del Chelsea Sirve para que tomen nota todos los equipos de que deben andarse con ojo cuando se vendan y acepten pasta de estados, oligarcas o fondos de inversión. De un día para otro te puedes ver en la miseria absoluta si los amos del mundo deciden que el que te patrocinó es hoy la cabeza de turco de todos los males mundiales.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> No sé si este es el hilo pero no me parece correcto lo que están haciendo con Abramovich. En una democracia solo un juez puede bloquear cuentas de alguien y si es por un delito grave y hay pruebas.
> 
> Putear a alguien por ser ruso o porque hace 15 años le vieron jugar a las cartas con Putin no es de país libre ni de estado de derecho ni nada de nada.



Sasto, igual que putear a todos los deportistas rusos, como si ellos fueran responsables de algo.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (19 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> No sé si este es el hilo pero no me parece correcto lo que están haciendo con Abramovich. En una democracia solo un juez puede bloquear cuentas de alguien y si es por un delito grave y hay pruebas.
> 
> Putear a alguien por ser ruso o porque hace 15 años le vieron jugar a las cartas con Putin no es de país libre ni de estado de derecho ni nada de nada.



Este tío no es un ruso normal, es un hamijo de putin de toda la vida que ha expoliado su país, entre otras cosas (esta menor) para desnaturalizar la chapmpions).

Qué se joda, igual que el puto jeque de mierda del París moronegré


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Mar 2022)

NO OS OLVIDEIS que tecnicamente el chelsea DEBE 800 millones a la empresa de abramivich...vamos el chelsea basicamente nunca ha dado beneficios


----------



## The Replicant (19 Mar 2022)

joder...









Benzema, baja para el Clásico... y para el parón internacional con Francia


El sábado amaneció en la Ciudad Real Madrid confirmando los malos augurios respecto a Benzema y el Clásico. El delantero no realizó la sesión con sus compañeros y será baja para el




www.marca.com





hat trick de Mariano manda

taluecs


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Mar 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Este tío no es un ruso normal, es un hamijo de putin de toda la vida que ha expoliado su país, entre otras cosas (esta menor) para desnaturalizar la chapmpions).
> 
> Qué se joda, igual que el puto jeque de mierda del París moronegré



Pues entonces la UEFA debería quitar los clubes a todos los jeques, chinos, etcétera.


----------



## cebollo (19 Mar 2022)

Está muy olvidado pero el primer fichaje de Abramovich para el Chelsea fue Makelele. Le preguntó al entrenador que jugador quería y Ranieri, que es un entrenador defensivo y le gustan los trotones le dijo Makelele. Ni Ronaldinho ni Shevchenko ni mariconadas. 

Y lo de comprarse un equipo de fútbol fue porque le cautivó un Manchester U 4 Real Madrid 3 con triplete de Ronaldo Nazario.


----------



## petro6 (19 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Está muy olvidado pero el primer fichaje de Abramovich para el Chelsea fue Makelele. Le preguntó al entrenador que jugador quería y Ranieri, que es un entrenador defensivo y le gustan los trotones le dijo Makelele. Ni Ronaldinho ni Shevchenko ni mariconadas.
> 
> Y lo de comprarse un equipo de fútbol fue porque le cautivó un Manchester U 4 Real Madrid 3 con triplete de Ronaldo Nazario.



Y fue nosotros prescindir de Makelele, y nuestro equipo se fue a tomar por culo. Ese tío marcaba la diferencia física en el centro del campo.


----------



## xilebo (19 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Todavía escuece esa Supercopa de Europa del 98.
> 
> El Madrid nunca ha ganado una eliminatoria al Chelsea



Siempre hay una primera vez


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (19 Mar 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Y fue nosotros prescindir de Makelele, y nuestro equipo se fue a tomar por culo. Ese tío marcaba la diferencia física en el centro del campo.



Mmmm tanto como marcar la diferencia...era el que curraba defensivamente, si, pero con el balon een los pies era un sieso.
Encima se puso chulito porque queria mas dinero y mas status. Yo le hubiera dejado en la grada hasta concluir el contrato para mandar un recado al mundobentero pero Florentino no me pregunto y prefirio hacer caja


----------



## petro6 (19 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Mmmm tanto como marcar la diferencia...era el que curraba defensivamente, si, pero con el balon een los pies era un sieso.
> Encima se puso chulito porque queria mas dinero y mas status. Yo le hubiera dejado en la grada hasta concluir el contrato para mandar un recado al mundobentero pero Florentino no me pregunto y prefirio hacer caja



Por eso he recalcado lo del físico, pues corría y barría lo que los demás dejaban de hacer. Por supuesto que era un tronco con el balón, cómo la mayoría de mamadous, y claro que quiso más pasta y se fue por eso,pero cuando él dejó de estar el equipo se desintegró cómo un azucarillo.


----------



## Lake (19 Mar 2022)

Los equipos-milagro ( como el Chelsea ) no suelen durar mucho más de una temporada , generalmente lo que dura la chasca mágica antes de pasarse de moda .


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (19 Mar 2022)

A todo esto, es oficial que benzema es baja?
Igual Bale puede hacernos un ultimo favor y descabezar el animo cule que como nos ganen aun hay liga


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (19 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues entonces la UEFA debería quitar los clubes a todos los jeques, chinos, etcétera.



Claro, el Chelsea más arriba han puesto que le debe 800 minolles al judío que tienen de propietario.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> No sé si este es el hilo pero no me parece correcto lo que están haciendo con Abramovich. En una democracia solo un juez puede bloquear cuentas de alguien y si es por un delito grave y hay pruebas.
> 
> Putear a alguien por ser ruso o porque hace 15 años le vieron jugar a las cartas con Putin no es de país libre ni de estado de derecho ni nada de nada.



Mezclas muchas cosas ahí. Primero, Abramovich no es ni ciudadano ni residente inglés, en el Reino Unido no tiene los mismos derechos que los ingleses tienen, lo que tiene son privilegios que la mayoría de los rusos no tienen. Y los privilegios se quitan como se dan.

La otra es que Abramovich no tiene las cuentas congeladas, tiene a las empresas intervenidas, que no es lo mismo. Si viviese en Inglaterra, que no es el caso, no tendría ningún problema para hacer la compra o pagar el colegio de los niños. Lo que no puede hacer es sacar beneficios de las empresas mientras dure la intervención porque al Reino Unido no le da la gana que se blanquee ese dinero para pagar a mercenarios sirios.

Lo de que "hace 15 años le vieron jugar a las cartas con Putin" se comenta solo.

Insisto, Abramovich no tiene ningún derecho a priori a tener nada en el Reino Unido. Y menos un club de fútbol en la Premier, que tiene una serie de reglas conjuntas sobre quién puede ser propietario y bajo qué condiciones.

Lo único que se puede condenar de esto es que nadie le ha dicho ni mu durante 20 años y ahora de repente se dan cuenta de que es más chorizo que Cantimpalos (que lo es y lo ha sido siempre).


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Ayer le oi decir a Guti algo con lo que estoy bastante de acuerdo. Vinicius y Haaland todavia no han dado todo lo que pueden dar, mientras que seguramente en el caso de Mbappe ya este ofreciendo su mejor version.




Gutu, el tipo que pasaba más tiempo en el césped que jugando, el entrenador que siempre despiden y el comentarista al que nadie hace caso.

Diría que el nivel máximo de vinicius lo veremos cómo tarde el años que viene.

Haaland es lo que es, no hay más, nunca a estar a mejor nivel ni físico ni goleador que en una liga mierdosa y con el estado físico que tiene ahora mismo.


----------



## Alex Cosma (19 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> los privilegios se quitan como se dan.



También los "derechos"...


----------



## REDDY (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Mar 2022)

Vengo a este hilo para comunicar que el partido lo veré en mi casa, y con mi casa me refiero al hilo del Barcelona, allí todos es felicidad, nos queremos, nos respetamos, somos una piña, ningún mal rollo, no faltas de respeto, nada.
El partido lo veré con un poco de cacaolat catalán caliente y un deliciosos huevos de la marca catalana Kinder.

Os deseo suerte, pero prácticamente ya habéis perdido la liga.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Mar 2022)

Eres un opresor catalán, mi pueblo lleva años sufriendo a opresores como tú, pero los catalanes estamos por encima de todo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Mar 2022)

Sabéis por qué existe el día del padre?.

Porque lo inventamos los catalanes.


Lo inventamos al igual que todos los huevos Kinder que coméis en Madrid.

Todos los cacaolat que tomáis cuando os sentais en vuestras terrazas.

Las rebanadas de pan Bimbo que engulleis.


La nutella de vuestros hijos.




Todo es gracias a los catalanes.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Mar 2022)

a que hora es la pachanga?


----------



## xilebo (19 Mar 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> a que hora es la pachanga?



Mañana domingo a las 21 y hay hasta porra  






Deportes - Porra el Clásico de LaLiga Real Madrid - Barcelona 2022


Buenas, pues este domingo a las 21 tenemos partidazo por todo lo alto: la xavineta ya parece que carbura al 100% ha mejorado mucho en liga y esta en cuartos de final de la europa league super favorito para el titulo. Y el madrid con la moral por las nubes despues de la epica remontada ante el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Señor Moscoso (19 Mar 2022)

Ante la trascendencia del partido de hoy me he dejado arrastrar al foster hollywood en un paco plan familiar, confio en vosotros para enterarme de las jugadas de pedri el millor del mon


----------



## Señor Moscoso (19 Mar 2022)

Podriais haber inventado una narracion troll y me lo hubiera creido. Es el espiritu europa league del farsa que contagia todo y mata el ambiente


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Mar 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Ante la trascendencia del partido de hoy me he dejado arrastrar al foster hollywood en un paco plan familiar, confio en vosotros para enterarme de las jugadas de pedri el millor del mon



Sabes cómo juega Italia cuando le vale el empate? Pues así vamos a jugar mañana.

Va a ser una cosa infumapla, desde luego varios peldaños por debajo de una señora hamburguesa bien aderezada y una cervecita fría. Incluso con tu cuñado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Mar 2022)

8 minutos para que comience el partido!!!


----------



## 11kjuan (19 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 8 minutos para que comience el partido!!!



Pero Que partido zumbado, que es mañana.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Pero Que partido zumbado, que es mañana.




Pero que dices compañero si es houy


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Mar 2022)

Hostia tu que no juega Benzema, no le veo calentar.


----------



## manutartufo (19 Mar 2022)

.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Mar 2022)

Joder ha empezado fuerte el real compañeros!!!!


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Mar 2022)

Xavi está calentito. Ha salido del área técnica y hasta ha entrado en el campo. Ojo que parece que está empujando un cortacésped.


----------



## 11kjuan (19 Mar 2022)

Pero de qué coño vais ?


----------



## Edge2 (19 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder ha empezado fuerte el real compañeros!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Xavi está calentito. Ha salido del área técnica y hasta ha entrado en el campo. Ojo que parece que está empujando un cortacésped.




Pues está empezando a llover.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Mar 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> .
> Ver archivo adjunto 990899



Para que esa foto fuera proporcionada a los trofeos de cada uno la figura del Real Madrid deberia medir 3,20 metros.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Mar 2022)

Venga no me jodas hombre ,eso no es penalti!!!
Pero si venía de fuera de juego joder!!!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Mar 2022)

Asensio de delantero centro NO! Mañana si ganamos sin Benzema, es para que los cules se tiren de cabeza desde la sagrada familia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Mar 2022)

Joder acabo de perder la conexión, tenéis link al partido?


----------



## Señor Moscoso (19 Mar 2022)

Los cambios han sido en el 85 otra vez?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Mar 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Los cambios han sido en el 85 otra vez?



6 minutos de descuento.


----------



## 11kjuan (19 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 6 minutos de descuento.



Ya y como van ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Ya y como van ?




Pues no lo he podido terminar de ver porque se ha caído el link que me han pasado.


----------



## Edge2 (19 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues no lo he podido terminar de ver porque se ha caído el link que me han pasado.



No te preocupes, mañana lo echan otra vez.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> No te preocupes, mañana lo echan otra vez.




Mañana no es la vuelta de la champions?.

Cómo va la "obra"?


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (20 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> A todo esto, es oficial que benzema es baja?
> Igual Bale puede hacernos un ultimo favor y descabezar el animo cule que como nos ganen aun hay liga



Cualquier cosa menos Ausencio.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (20 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sabéis por qué existe el día del padre?.
> 
> Porque lo inventamos los catalanes.
> 
> ...



Pero quién toma cacaolat en las terrazas!?!?

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (20 Mar 2022)

Calentitas


----------



## manutartufo (20 Mar 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Pero quién toma cacaolat en las terrazas!?!?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



Cacaolat? Eso que es lo que es?


----------



## 11kjuan (20 Mar 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> Cacaolat? Eso que es lo que es?



Un producto que nos llevan vendiendo los catalufos una tira de años.


----------



## manutartufo (20 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Un producto que nos llevan vendiendo los catalufos una tira de años.



A mí no, no lo probé jamás. Y ahora ya ni sin querer


----------



## 11kjuan (20 Mar 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> A mí no, no lo probé jamás. Y ahora ya ni sin querer



A usted y a todo el mundo. Los catalufos nos llevan vendiendo sus mierdas años.

Solo dedique unos minutos, cuando vaya a hacer la compra, de dónde vienen o dónde están elaborados la mayoría de los productos.

El caso es que es inútil hacer boicot porqué están buenos casi todos sus productos.


----------



## manutartufo (20 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> A usted y a todo el mundo. Los catalufos nos llevan vendiendo sus mierdas años.
> 
> Solo dedique unos minutos, cuando vaya a hacer la compra, de dónde vienen o dónde están elaborados la mayoría de los productos.
> 
> El caso es que es inútil hacer boicot porqué están buenos casi todos sus productos.



Da igual que estén buenos ,prefiero uno de Badajoz... Por decir algo o de Cantabria vamos.Me fijare más.


----------



## artemis (20 Mar 2022)

Los culerdos dicen que os van a humillar hoy en vuestra propia casa


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Mar 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Los culerdos dicen que os van a humillar hoy en vuestra propia casa



Mientras el Madrid no juegue de rosa como alguna vez la humillacion no sera total....
En cualquier caso con el bienquedismo del club cualquier dia sacan una camiseta arco iris y juegan con ella....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Mar 2022)

Juega ausencio, esto implica que el Barcelona tiene serías opciones de ganar, pero luego recuerdas que sus estrellas son amanidellan, mamada traore y o rey dembele, entonces piensas que lo raro es que no estén en segunda B.


----------



## artemis (20 Mar 2022)

Hoy de 9 debería jugar Bale


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Mar 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Hoy de 9 debería jugar Bale




Bale debería jugar siempre que pueda, y si no Rodrygo.
Hasta el seboso belga es mejor opción que ausencio.


----------



## Lake (20 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Mientras el Madrid no juegue de rosa como alguna vez la humillacion no sera total....
> En cualquier caso con el bienquedismo del club cualquier dia sacan una camiseta arco iris y juegan con ella....



O arrodillarse BLM estyle pidiendo perdón por ganar la liga !


----------



## 11kjuan (20 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bale debería jugar siempre que pueda, y si no Rodrygo.
> Hasta el seboso belga es mejor opción que ausencio.



Però si tú lo vistes ayer. El partido


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Però si tú lo vistes ayer. El partido




No te acuerdas que se me desconecto el link?.
Así lo puedo ver hoy en diferido.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Mar 2022)

Sii joder siii!!!!!

Y Catalunya es declarada republica también!!!!


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Mar 2022)

SANTIAGO Y CIERRA ESPAÑA
HALA MADRID
Y VIVA LA VIRGEN DEL PILAR


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Mar 2022)

*Era una tarde calurosa, aquel verano cambiaría mi vida, mi padre llamo a la puerta de mi habitación, yo estaba viendo en ese momento la colección de videos de Pep Guardiola que regalaban en mundo deportivo, " Carles, coge la estelada que nos vamos" me dijo.

Mi padre ataviado con su estelada personalizada y su muñequera con la bandera catalana me llevo a una terraza, allí hablamos de varios temas, durante la conversación se nos acercaron lo menos cuatro o cinco madrileños, por aquella zona siempre había madrileños pidiendo dinero y trapicheando.

A mediados de los 90 Catalunya estaba sufriendo la inmigración de los madrileños en masa, ellos perseguían el sueño catalán, normalmente venían matrimonios, ellos pedían monedas en las terrazas y ellas trabajaban en el sector de la limpieza a cambio de un poco de comida, para ellos que venían de pasar hambre e infortunios en la capital era un lujo su nueva forma de vida.


Aquel día el sol brillaba con fuerza, mi padre mientras ondeaba la estelada me dijo "Carles hoy serás un buen catalán de verdad", sin mediar palabra le pidió dos refrescos al camarero, el camarero rápidamente nos puso dos tapas de deliciosos pan tu maca catalán juntos a dos bebidas dulces.

No puedo describir lo que senti al ver semejante espectaculo, la textura de aquel líquido, su fragancia, su pegatina sospechosamente parecida a la de Cocacola, era cacaolat.

"Da un trago hijo, no tengas miedo", sin pensármelo me puse en pie, y mientras el viento recorría mi estelada atada a los hombros bebí aquel maravillosos líquido.

Aquel día entendí porque ser catalán es ser simplemente mejor*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Mar 2022)

*Aún recuerdo cuando era un crío, mi madre, mi padre y yo vivíamos en el barrio de Gracia, aquella mañana fue especial, mi padre me levanto raudo a las 8 de la mañana, la sorpresa fue mayúscula, por fin iba a conocer la fábrica Kinder en Catalunya!!!!!, Yo os imagináis la ilusión que me hacía, todos los chavales aspirabamos a conocer la fábrica de huevos.

Cogimos en autobús de línea, como de costumbre en el autobús había mendigos y drogadictos madrileños, normalmente subían al autobús para acometer sus famosos "tirones de bolso madrileños", pero aquel día nada me quitaría la ilusión.

Tras una hora de trayecto llegamos a la flamante fábrica de huevos catalanes Kinder, nos recibió el dueño de ella fábrica, Don Puyol kinder.

Entramos a la fábrica, aquello era un no parar de impresionantes huevos catalanes.

Los capataces eran todos de Tarrasa, los trabajadores minundis madrileños.

En ese momento aprendí dos grandes lecciones en mi vida, la primera que no debemos generalizar, aunque no lo creamos hay madrileños trabajadores, la segunda y más importante, aquella fábrica de huevos catalanes tenía valors*.


----------



## xilebo (20 Mar 2022)

*El Madrid, de negro; Hazard, en blanco*

El internacional belga todavía no ha disputado ningún *Clásico* en las tres temporadas que lleva como jugador del *Real Madrid*.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Mar 2022)

Porque no llevan el símbolo de Adidas en esta camiseta?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Mar 2022)

Lo preguntaba en serio, no era pregunta trol


----------



## artemis (20 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El Madrid, de negro; Hazard, en blanco*
> 
> El internacional belga todavía no ha disputado ningún *Clásico* en las tres temporadas que lleva como jugador del *Real Madrid*.



Martínez Munuera posara con el madris en la foto inicial...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Mar 2022)

Lo acabo de ver, parece que un japonés les diseña las camisetas o algo así.
Que es igual que todas las plantillas de Adidas pero vale.


La más bonita que tengo del Madrid, es una de champions, con la bandera de España en el pecho, negra y en el hombro la champions y el balón.


----------



## xilebo (20 Mar 2022)

Menos mal, no juega de inicio asencio 

ONCE DEL REAL MADRID: *Courtois, Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Nacho, Casemiro, Kroos, Modric, Valverde; Vinicius y Rodrygo*


----------



## Edu.R (20 Mar 2022)

Uy uy, ese 4-4-2 o 4-3-1-2.

Vamos a ver, pero no tiene mala pinta.


----------



## xilebo (20 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Uy uy, ese 4-4-2 o 4-3-1-2.
> 
> Vamos a ver, pero no tiene mala pinta.



Sera un 4-4-2, a mi me gusta con valverde ahi, muchos partidos siempre se ganan desde el centro del campo


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (20 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *Aún recuerdo cuando era un crío, mi madre, mi padre y yo vivíamos en el barrio de Gracia, aquella mañana fue especial, mi padre me levanto raudo a las 8 de la mañana, la sorpresa fue mayúscula, por fin iba a conocer la fábrica Kinder en Catalunya!!!!!, Yo os imagináis la ilusión que me hacía, todos los chavales aspirabamos a conocer la fábrica de huevos.
> 
> Cogimos en autobús de línea, como de costumbre en el autobús había mendigos y drogadictos madrileños, normalmente subían al autobús para acometer sus famosos "tirones de bolso madrileños", pero aquel día nada me quitaría la ilusión.
> 
> ...



*Pero si tú eres del Rayo Vallecano, cabronazo!*


----------



## Gorrión (20 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Sera un 4-4-2, a mi me gusta con valverde ahi, muchos partidos siempre se ganan desde el centro del campo



A mi también, cubrirá las subidas de Carvajal y dará apoyo a Modric para que pueda adelantar su línea esporádicamente.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (20 Mar 2022)

A ver si sale bien el sistema y lo repite contra el Chelsea pero con Benzema. Yo creo que es lo mejor que podemos sacar en Champions.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gorrión (20 Mar 2022)

Dicen por ahí que Modric jugará de falso nueve, lo que me imaginaba.


----------



## cebollo (20 Mar 2022)

De negro se ganó la Octava en París, esa misma temporada jugaron de negro en Manchester el día del taconazo de Redondo.


----------



## filets (20 Mar 2022)

Adidas y Real Madrid, nuevo contrato de 1.600 millones


Los números del Real Madrid, en cuanto a ingresos, no serán los esperados en el presente ejercicio económico. La temprana eliminación en Champions...




www.marca.com





ADIDAS nos paga 120M € al año + incentivos
Que hagan las camisetas que les de la gana con los colores que les de la gana

HALA MADRID!!!!!


----------



## xilebo (20 Mar 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 991947



Y aunque bale ha dado goles y titulos al madrid, esta acabando fatal su etapa en el madrid. Pues hoy en el clasico ni se sienta en el banquillo, parece que tiene molestias y no puede jugar, tmb creo hay torneo de golf la proxima semana


----------



## filets (20 Mar 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 991947



Esa foto esta chopeada
Hazard esta mas gordo


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (20 Mar 2022)

No va a pasar. Porque el arbitro ya sabemos que va hacer.
Pero es para meterle 5 a estos payasos
Dejar en su sitio al Xavi. 
Y que ponga alguna excusita rollo cesped o que si los focos del bernabeu.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Mar 2022)

Joder con Ancianotti y su once de hoy


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (20 Mar 2022)

filets dijo:


> Esa foto esta chopeada
> Hazard esta mas gordo



Pues esta no ... flipa con la barriguita típica de partidillo solteros contra *casados *...


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (20 Mar 2022)

Y vamos a ver el festival de patadas sin castigo a vinicius, el único negro al que le llaman mono y no pasa nada.
Un día le van a partir la pierna y no habrá ni amarilla.

HAY QUE HUMILLARLES HOY.
Sin piedad.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (20 Mar 2022)

Paso a saludar en la previa del partido. Vamos a ver hoy si el Barça ya tiene nivel para estar arriba o todavía no. Pero os recuerdo que ya no está Koeman que daba por perdidos los partidos antes de empezarlos.

Que sea un bonito partido, tampoco nos jugamos ninguno de los dos gran cosa. El Madrid tiene casi la liga en el bolsillo y el Barça donde realmente se la juega es en el campo del Betis y contra el Sevilla, aunque como sigan así estos dos igual llegamos al final de liga con la clasificación para champions asegurada. Si hoy ganamos es un empujón sobretodo moral y tampoco vamos a despreciar los 3 puntos. Y os obligamos a tener que competir lo que falta de liga, especialmente contra nuestros rivales para la champion.

Lo dicho, que sea un bonito partido


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (20 Mar 2022)

filets dijo:


> Adidas y Real Madrid, nuevo contrato de 1.600 millones
> 
> 
> Los números del Real Madrid, en cuanto a ingresos, no serán los esperados en el presente ejercicio económico. La temprana eliminación en Champions...
> ...



La primera blanca
La segunda morada
La tercera y la cuarta que experimenten, pero sin mariconadas.

La azul verdosa de este año me flipa.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (20 Mar 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Paso a saludar en la previa del partido. Vamos a ver hoy si el Barça ya tiene nivel para estar arriba o todavía no. Pero os recuerdo que ya no está Koeman que daba por perdidos los partidos antes de empezarlos.
> 
> Que sea un bonito partido, tampoco nos jugamos ninguno de los dos gran cosa. El Madrid tiene casi la liga en el bolsillo y el Barça donde realmente se la juega es en el campo del Betis y contra el Sevilla, aunque como sigan así estos dos igual llegamos al final de liga con la clasificación para champions asegurada. Si hoy ganamos es un empujón sobretodo moral y tampoco vamos a despreciar los 3 puntos. Y os obligamos a tener que competir lo que falta de liga, especialmente contra nuestros rivales para la champion.
> 
> Lo dicho, que sea un bonito partido



Eso es cierto, como gane el Madric hoy os va a dejar en mala situación y pudiendo perder algún partido contra algún rival vuestro directo.

Que sería para salir con los juveniles ...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

Hoy jugamos con 6 centrocampistas, que marque peter.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (20 Mar 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Hoy jugamos con 6 centrocampistas, que marque peter.



Alguna razón para que no juegue Camavinga?

Lo digo con toda la inocencia del mundo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Alguna razón para que no juegue Camavinga?
> 
> Lo digo con toda la inocencia del mundo.



Camavinga que juegue, el que tenia que ir al banquillo es Kroos, y poner un delantero.


----------



## xilebo (20 Mar 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Alguna razón para que no juegue Camavinga?
> 
> Lo digo con toda la inocencia del mundo.



Ha hecho hoy bien ancelotti en poner los 4 mosqueteros en el centro del campo, aunque modric tendra mas libertad de mediapunta y es bueno tener en el banquillo a revulsivos como camavinga o asencio en caso que el partido de complique


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (20 Mar 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Eso es cierto, como gane el Madric hoy os va a dejar en mala situación y pudiendo perder algún partido contra algún rival vuestro directo.
> 
> Que sería para salir con los juveniles ...



El Betis ha empatado hoy y el Sevilla por ahora también empata. Los dos equipos de Sevilla han dado un bajón en este tramo de la liga. Nuestro objetivo principal es clasificarnos para champions, el mal inicio en la liga nos ha condenado a esto


----------



## cebollo (20 Mar 2022)

Vinicius tiene que irse hacia el centro para encarar a Eric García, que es un coladero. En la banda estará Araujo, que es un buen marcador.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (20 Mar 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> El Betis ha empatado hoy y el Sevilla por ahora también empata. Los dos equipos de Sevilla han dado un bajón en este tramo de la liga. Nuestro objetivo principal es clasificarnos para champions, el mal inicio en la liga nos ha condenado a esto



Esperemos que sea bueno el partido, hoy lo voy a mirar a cachos mientras foreo.

La Liga no se puede permitir que sea un tostón ...


----------



## _Suso_ (20 Mar 2022)

Se me pone la gallina de piel


----------



## artemis (20 Mar 2022)

Os la van a liar hoy, el PCM de Rubiales necesita que el farsa acabe segundo


----------



## Edu.R (20 Mar 2022)

Al final, como las Ligas son de 38 jornadas...

El Sevilla va a terminar seguramente 4º. Es verdad que ya no juega en Europa y alomejor con ese poquito le da para intentar hacer 2º. Pero el fondo de plantilla de los grandes se acaba notando.

Si ganamos, obviamente tenemos la Liga ganada al 99%, si empatamos al 97%. Si perdemos, pues creo que bajaríamos al 90%. Aun así, hay mucho margen. Además justo viene el parón de selecciones, que siempre permite cortar "inercias".


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Mar 2022)

nos van a meter un atraco del turbocopón


----------



## Suprimo (20 Mar 2022)

Real Madrid vs FC Barcelona: Watch the match live on Footybite!


Watch the Real Madrid vs FC Barcelona live stream on Footybite for free! Catch all the action from the La Liga game between these two teams.




official.footybite.cc


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Mar 2022)

Visca barca visca Catalunya!!!!!

Hemos vuelto!!!!!!!


----------



## fachacine (20 Mar 2022)

¡¡Vamos hostia contra la horda culerda!!!


----------



## Señor Moscoso (20 Mar 2022)

Quiero 5 0 o pachanga infecta con isco marcelo y panzard etc para mayor escarnio culerdo


----------



## xilebo (20 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Visca barca visca Catalunya!!!!!
> 
> Hemos vuelto!!!!!!!



Pero no dijiste que ibas a comentar el partido en el hilo del barcelona ? chusss, fuera de aqui


----------



## fachacine (20 Mar 2022)

Partido aquí :









tajj44 - Aliez







emb.apl94.me


----------



## artemis (20 Mar 2022)

De que va el pequeño canguro? De puta de Cabaret? Que asco el fútbol Moderno


----------



## fachacine (20 Mar 2022)

Ya empezamos, mensaje anterior


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Mar 2022)

Lógicamente el Madrí va a esperar y le va a dejar la pusesió al far$a.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pero no dijiste que ibas a comentar el partido en el hilo del barcelona ? chusss, fuera de aqui



Aquello está muerto.


----------



## fachacine (20 Mar 2022)

Qué triste vida para Jovic y Mariano que no juegan ni cuando Benzema está lesionado


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Qué triste vida para Jovic y Mariano que no juegan ni cuando Benzema está lesionado



Es muy triste que tengamos un huevo de jugadores que no quieren irse y que haya que esperar a que acaben contrato.


----------



## xilebo (20 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lógicamente el Madrí va a esperar y le va a dejar la pusesió al far$a.



Pa el madrid el empate es bueno, el que tiene que arriesgar mas es el barza, y a la contra lo matamos  



̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Aquello está muerto.



Totalmente, los que escribimos mas en ese hilo estamos aqui


----------



## Suprimo (20 Mar 2022)

Vinicius no pvede jugar al mismo juego que el Barsa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pa el madrid el empate es bueno, el que tiene que arriesgar mas es el barza, y a la contra lo matamos
> 
> 
> 
> Totalmente, los que escribimos mas en ese hilo estamos aqui



Si no fuera por nosotros ese hilo estaría muerto.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (20 Mar 2022)

Por qué el farsa va disfrazado de furgoneterod de DHL?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Mar 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Por qué el farsa va disfrazado de furgoneterod de DHL?



Porque lleva bastantes paquetes.


----------



## 11kjuan (20 Mar 2022)

Vengo del futuro y el partido queda 2-0.
Además España se libra de la quiebra y el BCE sigue comprando deuda.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Qué triste vida para Jovic y Mariano que no juegan ni cuando Benzema está lesionado



Díselo a Pancelotti.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Vengo del futuro y el partido queda 2-0.
> Además España se libra de la quiebra y el BCE sigue comprando deuda.



Tu bola de cristal está averiada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Mar 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Por qué el farsa va disfrazado de furgoneterod de DHL?



Pluriempleo.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Mar 2022)

Y la puta tarjeta?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Vengo del futuro y el partido queda 2-0.
> Además España se libra de la quiebra y el BCE sigue comprando deuda.



Bueno, lo segundo está cantado. Llevan 20 años haciéndolo.


----------



## Scardanelli (20 Mar 2022)

Eso es ROJA


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Mar 2022)

Uf... Yastamos. Menos mal que está Curtoá.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Mar 2022)

Tremebunda defensa. Hoy estamos jugando con intensidac


----------



## Suprimo (20 Mar 2022)

Obamayan ahí con los tacos...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Mar 2022)

Demasiados goles.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

Madre mia lo que ha fallado obamayang


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Obamayan ahí con los tacos...



Joder me has leido los pensamientos forero, mis dies


----------



## Suprimo (20 Mar 2022)

El caso es que no hay que dejarle al barsa jugar así


----------



## xilebo (20 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Uf... Yastamos. Menos mal que está Curtoá.



Menudo coladero carvajal


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Menudo coladero carvajal



Fisicamente no ha vuelto igual. No volveremos a ver al mejor Carva.


----------



## 11kjuan (20 Mar 2022)

Obamayan, contra el real Madrid hace el partido de su vida.

Luego a renaldear. El arsenal lo sabe bien.
El Carvajal debería buscarse nuevo equipo.
Se pasa media temporada lesionado y la otra cagándola.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

Yo creo que ha ido muy centrado el tiro, aunque hay que pararlo eso si.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Obamayan, contra el real Madrid hace el partido de su vida.
> 
> Luego a renaldear. El arsenal lo sabe bien.



Oba está mostrando lo que tiene para que el far$a el año que viene le suba la ficha. Después...a dormir.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Menudo coladero carvajal



A Carvajal se le ha pasado el arroz. Y el tema es que el arroz no se despasa, o lo tiras o te lo comes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Mar 2022)

Como siempre, dejamos que el equipo rival chute 200 veces a puerta.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Mar 2022)

Al menos empatar cabrones


----------



## HDR (20 Mar 2022)

¿Los delanteros son centrocampistas?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

Lo veia dentro el tiro de Torres.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Mar 2022)

HDR dijo:


> ¿Los delanteros son centrocampistas?



Cuando tu mejor delantero no está, sí.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Mar 2022)

HDR dijo:


> ¿Los delanteros son centrocampistas?



Cosas de Ancianotti


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

Si con 6 centrocampistas no tenemos la posesió es para matarlos.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Mar 2022)

Árbitro la hora.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (20 Mar 2022)

Esto solo lo arregla ausencio de falso 9


----------



## artemis (20 Mar 2022)

Carvajal no se entera


----------



## Suprimo (20 Mar 2022)

amarilla perdonada a Carvajal


----------



## HArtS (20 Mar 2022)

Carvajal es jugar con diez.

Ancelotti tiene que sacarlo ya mismo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Mar 2022)

¿Amarilla a Kross? Venga ya. Condicionando el partido.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (20 Mar 2022)

Y esa tarjeta???
Su puta madre


----------



## Edu.R (20 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Amarilla a Kross? Venga ya. Condicionando el partido.



Lo de Obomeyán, por supuesto, no era amarilla.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Mar 2022)

Tu le Lokura premohjjjjj menudas skills catalanas!!!!!!!

#adacolauesgoku


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Mar 2022)

El punto débil de ellos es Eric García, hay que presionarle.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Mar 2022)

Saca ahora una tarjeta inexistente


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Mar 2022)

que slaga mariano ,,o se ha vuelto a lesionar casualemente?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tu le Lokura premohjjjjj menudas skills catalanas!!!!!!!
> 
> #adacolauesgoku



#adacolauvolemunfillteu


----------



## Señor Moscoso (20 Mar 2022)

Este año van sin el enano y algo se tiene que notar que son 11


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

Vaya nivel arbitral que hay en esta puta liga, el arbitro este es una puta mierda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Mar 2022)

Saldrá en el 60.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (20 Mar 2022)

Regarder Real Madrid Barcelone streaming live Real Madrid vs Barcelone streaming direct


Suivez Real Madrid Barcelone Streaming HD Voir Real Madrid vs Barcelone Live direct Real Madrid vs Barcelone liens streaming pour regarder le match



www.streamonsport3.xyz


----------



## HArtS (20 Mar 2022)

Amarilla a De Jong.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

Una pregunta, que diferencia hay entre esta camista Y3 negra, y la negra habitual?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Mar 2022)

Es la tática Peseyé. El far$a baja mucho en la segunda parte.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Mar 2022)

Entre los piperos que se mueven menos que el público del sensible soccer, que los nuestros están pasando bastante y que el árbitro está comenzando a perpetrar el atraco creo que me voy a retirar y a hacerme la de Vladimir, que mañana es lunes


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

El subnormal del arbitro compensando la cagada de la amarilla a Kroos.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Mar 2022)

Salvo tarjeta


̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Saldrá en el 60.



O en el 85'


----------



## Scardanelli (20 Mar 2022)

Si Ancelotti fuera con nosotros ganábamos este partido...


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (20 Mar 2022)

Carletto es subnormal.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Señor Moscoso (20 Mar 2022)

Emery le esta ganando la batalla tactica a Carleto


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

Que asco da el hamster, como se esfuerza en resultar repulsivo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Mar 2022)

Camavinga debe salir junto a bale, kroos fuera.


----------



## HArtS (20 Mar 2022)

Gol del Barcelona...


----------



## 2B-san (20 Mar 2022)

Se veía venir.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Mar 2022)

Alguna tenía que terminar entrando


----------



## fachacine (20 Mar 2022)

Enésimo invento de Carletto jugando sin delantero centro


----------



## Edge2 (20 Mar 2022)

Que haceis cornudos, teneis que EMPATAR


----------



## Suprimo (20 Mar 2022)

Y ahora el tontaco de Busquets


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Mar 2022)

Que bueno es Dembele,ha hecho lo que ha querido con Nacho en el gol


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

Cagada de la defensa. Ancelotti deberia sacar a bale de delantero.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Mar 2022)

a cuanto se pagara una supercopa de europa entre madrid y barca?


----------



## Octubrista (20 Mar 2022)

Y pasa lo que tenía que pasar.


----------



## Chispeante (20 Mar 2022)

Gol merecido y defensa descompuesta. Llegan como quieren y cuando quieren. Mal el Madrid de momento. Por cierto, los fichajes le han salido al Barcelona más que rentables.

P.d. Hasta la polla de los putos balones largos a Rodrigo y Vinicius para que se peguen solos contra tres defensas.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (20 Mar 2022)

El Barcelona nos está meando en esta primera parte, francamente.


----------



## artemis (20 Mar 2022)

Que malo es Nacho


----------



## Chichimango (20 Mar 2022)

Aún perdiendo este partido, seguiríamos teniendo la Liga en la mano. Lo jodido es aguantar a la puta prensa toda la semana con la remontadita de los cojones. 

Así que por lo menos a empatar.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Mar 2022)

el trampas no juega a nada de nada. el farsa se os come a este paso. a ver si rascáis un empate.


----------



## xilebo (20 Mar 2022)

Totalmente, y es mas, me recuerda al comienzo del partido contra el PSG, igual, dominando el otro y encima con gol, esperemos que espabilen


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Gol merecido y defensa descompuesta. Llegan como quieren y cuando quieren. Mal el Madrid de momento. Por cierto, los fichajes le han salido al Barcelona más que rentables.



Juegan con 4 centrocampistas y 2 laterales, cuando los laterales (que son los unicos que atacan) suban por la banda, a quien centran? sin un delantero que empuje la defensa del barcelona, no se va a generar ningun peligro.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Mar 2022)

si no es por Courtois...


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (20 Mar 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> El Barcelona nos está meando en esta primera parte, francamente.



No tanto. Tenéis ocasiones.

Vinicius tiene peligro. Su pase a Kroos y su tiro al primer palo podrían haber sido dos goles perfectamente.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Mar 2022)

Pero si es que el Madrit no ha espabilado


----------



## HArtS (20 Mar 2022)

El partidito que está haciendo Casemiro, como si no estuviera en el campo...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Mar 2022)

Amanidellan balón de oro!!!
Buah compañeros aquí en las ramblas ya están quemando coches.



Acabo de ver a vinicius en el uno contra uno...vinicius es subnormal.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Mar 2022)

Vini, esa promesa... Del salto de trampolin...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

El Madrid esta dando verguenza


----------



## qbit (20 Mar 2022)

Pues sin Benzema a ver quien mete gol.


----------



## Octubrista (20 Mar 2022)

Podían ir 0-4 perfectamente, y Vinicius presenta candidatura al Óscar.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (20 Mar 2022)

joder vinicius


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Mar 2022)

También da la sensación de que el jardinero es alguien que tiene una idea de cómo jugar a esto y ha traído los jugadores que necesitaba,se ha empeñado en recuperar a dembele porque sabe que es bueno...

Ancelotti es un señor mayor de vuelta de todo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

Dios como me he reido con lo de Vinicius. Gracias por tanto.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Mar 2022)

Pues no hay nada de nada a priori, Vinicius se ha jugado una tarjeta


----------



## Chispeante (20 Mar 2022)

Gran idea la de dejar espacios para que Dembelé y Ferran nos sodomicen. Que acabe ya la puta primera parte y haga algo el amigo Carlo.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Mar 2022)

Otro? Pero que inutiles estais hechos...


----------



## artemis (20 Mar 2022)

Os están humillando los culerdos...


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Mar 2022)

Buah,nos mean,lo veo...


----------



## Suprimo (20 Mar 2022)

Y gol de Araujo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Mar 2022)

Sii joder siii!!!!!

3 puntos por ganar.

3 puntos morales.

3 puntos de valores.


Ya estamos co-lideres joder!!!!!


----------



## HArtS (20 Mar 2022)

Gol del Barcelona, un desastre el Madrid...


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Mar 2022)

os están pisoteando


----------



## Octubrista (20 Mar 2022)

Jo, jo, jo Carletto la está cargando. Podían ir 0-5


----------



## barullo (20 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> También da la sensación de que el jardinero es alguien que tiene una idea de cómo jugar a esto y ha traído los jugadores que necesitaba,se ha empeñado en recuperar a dembele porque sabe que es bueno...
> 
> Ancelotti es un señor mayor de vuelta de todo



El jardinero es campeón del mundo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

Madre mia Vinicius, que verguenza, se estaba tirando al suelo incluso antes de entrar en el area...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

El 2º, nada nada jaja


----------



## Xequinfumfa (20 Mar 2022)

Camavinga y Bale en la segunda parte. 

Estamos dando bastante asquete.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (20 Mar 2022)

A Militao le debemos dinero o algo?

Hoy se declara la republiqueta de nuevo, se han filtrado imagenes de puchdemon cruzando la frontera


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

Culpa de Ancelotti al 80%


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Mar 2022)

Uff menos mal que no lo estoy viendo...


----------



## barullo (20 Mar 2022)

Vaya roto jojojo


----------



## euromelon (20 Mar 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Madre mia Vinicius, que verguenza, se estaba tirando al suelo incluso antes de entrar en el area...



Tu puta madre si que se tira al suelo para comer rabos subnormal


----------



## bubba_zanetti (20 Mar 2022)

Culpa de Pvtin


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (20 Mar 2022)

Ahora lo arregla sacando a Ausencio.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 11kjuan (20 Mar 2022)

Mi yo del futuro se ha equivocado.
No volverá a ocurrir.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Tu puta madre si que se tira al suelo para comer rabos subnormal



Al ignore mono de feria.


----------



## 2B-san (20 Mar 2022)

Gdeeerr, al minuto 2 he pensado, esto huele a goleada, pero me equivocaba de color...


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Mar 2022)

A ver si Caretto Anchelitto hace algún cambio y ráscáis un empate. 

yo esperaba un empate pa recortar 2 puntazos al trampas y alejar 2 puntazos al farse


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (20 Mar 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Culpa de Ancelotti al 80%



Por no jugar con Bale, Asensio y Mariano?¿


----------



## Octubrista (20 Mar 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Camavinga y Bale en la segunda parte.
> 
> Estamos dando bastante asquete.



Bale no está en la lista, dice que le duele algo.

Entre semana juega una repesca para el mundial con Gales, esa es su partido, no esté.


----------



## Chispeante (20 Mar 2022)

Vamos a ver como acaba el partido, pero lo importante viene después. Cabeza fria, cero histerias y a sumar los puntos que sean necesarios para ganar esta Liga.


----------



## euromelon (20 Mar 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Por no jugar con Bale, Asensio y Mariano?¿



Es porque tú madre ha dejado de trabajar en la esquina


----------



## Edge2 (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## euromelon (20 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Bale no está en la lista, dice que le duele algo.
> 
> Entre semana juega una repesca para el mundial con Gales, esa es su partido, no esté.



No es por eso otro retrasado


----------



## Señor Moscoso (20 Mar 2022)

La conclusion de la prensa anti y pipera es que no venga haaland que molesta a benzemá


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Por no jugar con Bale, Asensio y Mariano?¿



Sin un delantero sí, ya se ha visto en mas partidos que el Madrid sin una referencia arriba tiene menos gol de la ya de por si mermada capacidad goleadora del Madrid cuando juega Benzema.


----------



## HArtS (20 Mar 2022)

¿Por qué puso Ancelotti un 4-2-4?

¿Qué se supone que buscaba con ese esquema?


----------



## Roedr (20 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Uff menos mal que no lo estoy viendo...



lo mismo digo....vestidos de negro era previsible.

Si haber visto nada me tira la piscina y digo que casi seguro es culpa de Carletto.


----------



## xilebo (20 Mar 2022)

Lo veo y lo subo 90!!!


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Mar 2022)

Esto está finiquitado. Felicitarlos y a recuperar lesionados.


----------



## Roedr (20 Mar 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> *¿Por qué puso Ancelotti un 4-2-4?*
> 
> ¿Qué se supone que buscaba con ese esquema?



Ancelotti es tan simpático y agradable como malo plateando los partidos.


----------



## Octubrista (20 Mar 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> No es por eso otro retrasado



Nadie ha chuleado a Florentino como Bale. Le ha faltado valor a Florentino con el golfo golfista.


----------



## xilebo (20 Mar 2022)

*Dani Carvajal el mejor de los culés*


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

Lo que no puede ser es que el Barcelona controle el balon jugando el Madrid con 4 centrocampistas. Ancelotti falla habitualmente en sus planteamientos.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Mar 2022)

Y menos mal que Ferran es un paquetón...


----------



## HArtS (20 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ancelotti es tan simpático y agradable como malo plateando los partidos.



Ni el Brasil del 70' jugaba con 4-2-4, es que no entiendo nada de nada.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (20 Mar 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Sin un delantero sí, ya se ha visto en mas partidos que el Madrid sin una referencia arriba tiene menos gol de la ya de por si mermada capacidad goleadora del Madrid cuando juega Benzema.



Pues si Jovic o Mariano tienen que salvar al Real Madrid...


----------



## fachacine (20 Mar 2022)

Qué verbena de defensa, macho, están horribles los cuatro, tácticamente un disparate la alineación


----------



## Octubrista (20 Mar 2022)

He visto al Cádiz plantando cara al Barça como no lo hace el Madrid.


----------



## barullo (20 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ancelotti es tan simpático y agradable como malo plateando los partidos.



Pero si va primero en liga, rascanalgas


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, que se cuide un poco Ancelotti de maquillarlo en la segunda parte porque éste es el tipo de partido en que a Floren le entran las prisas.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Mar 2022)

Los caretos de circunstancias lo están diciendo todo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Pues si Jovic o Mariano tienen que salvar al Real Madrid...



Yo sacaba a Jovic o Mariano si Bale no está. Así te lo digo, y no lo digo siendo oportunista que ya antes del partido dije que el Madrid no puede jugar sin delantero.


----------



## barullo (20 Mar 2022)

Lo que Bale le ha hecho al madrí se lo hace a otro equipo (por ejemplo el barsa) y estáis aqui descojonandoos a todas horas


----------



## xilebo (20 Mar 2022)

*Benzema no arriesga*


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

Xavi le esta pegando en el planteamiento a un Ancelotti que lleva mas de 20 años entrenando.


----------



## Chichimango (20 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pero si va primero en liga, rascanalgas



Y la liga la gana el Madrid, pero lo de hoy es una advertencia: el Barça de Xavi va en serio. Más le vale a Floper no repetir lo de Ronaldinho, y traerse en verano a Halaand junto con Mbappé.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Mar 2022)

Joder ya podían haber fichado a morralla y no al amanidellan este    
_Con morralla estarían ya en segunda.

el fallo de vinicius que va pensando en tirarse antes que en rematar es de coña_


----------



## HDR (20 Mar 2022)

La defensa muy mal, Nacho y Carvajal especialmente FATAL; 
Vinicius está alucinando con el apoyo que le da Nacho en ataque; 
Kroos no está al 100%, ha vuelto a hacer lo del otro día _"sí sí míster, estoy bien, ponme"_, sí, una polla estás bien; 
Rodrygo no tiene gol.

¿¿Modric de 9 durante 20 minutos??

Courtois un 10.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Mar 2022)

Kroos y Casemiro son dos tractores,estan más que de vuelta,y Carvajal no digamos...el Pedri este tiene más alegría jugando que los tres juntos...


----------



## artemis (20 Mar 2022)

Lamentable Ficticius, tirándose en vez de chutar a puerta


----------



## bubba_zanetti (20 Mar 2022)

Nacho va a tener pesadillas con un mosquito esta noche


----------



## _Suso_ (20 Mar 2022)

De momento es un desastre, pero yo al menos no pierdo las esperanzas


----------



## Roedr (20 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pero si va primero en liga, rascanalgas



Pero tú has visto la temporadista del Farsa y Atlético?


----------



## petro6 (20 Mar 2022)

Nos están dejando el culo cómo un bostezo mañanero.


----------



## HArtS (20 Mar 2022)

Menos mal que estoy siguiendo el partido por el inside en lugar de verlo por stream (mi internet hoy está muy lento).


----------



## Xequinfumfa (20 Mar 2022)

Bueno, miradlo por el lado bueno. 
Floren saca la billetera esta misma noche para fichar a Haaland. 
Nos falta muchísimo gol.


----------



## barullo (20 Mar 2022)

Pero si el mandril está dónde está es por mérito suyo

Todos los días no se puede ganar, que no os entra en la puta cabeza, cansaliebres


----------



## xilebo (20 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder ya podían haber fichado a morralla y no al amanidellan este
> _Con morralla estarían ya en segunda.
> 
> el fallo de vinicius que va pensando en tirarse antes que en rematar es de coña_



Es para matarlo, joder, solo ante el portero, coño tira y prueba...se pone a regatear, tropieza el solito y ve al portero y se tira a la piscina 

Pues siguiente jugada despues de eso, el segundo gol del barza


----------



## petro6 (20 Mar 2022)

Rodrigo no es jugador para ser titular en el Madrid.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Mar 2022)

Hemos jugado MUY mal.

Pero muy mal. Es más demérito nuestro que mérito del Barcelona.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Mar 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Nacho va a tener pesadillas con un mosquito esta noche



Que velocidad con el balón controlado tiene el hijo de mil putas


----------



## tolomeo (20 Mar 2022)

Lo de Vinicio ese es pa darle detrás de las orejas


----------



## barullo (20 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pero tú has visto la temporadista del Farsa y Atlético?



Eso es darle mucha ventaja desde luego, pero a pesar de eso tiene mucho mérito

Ha hecho que Venancius carbure por ejemplo


----------



## Xequinfumfa (20 Mar 2022)

Que sala cara pinga!!!
Que salga cara pinga!!!
Que salga cara pinga!!!


----------



## euromelon (20 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Nadie ha chuleado a Florentino como Bale. Le ha faltado valor a Florentino con el golfo golfista.



Para golfas tu puta madre pipero


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

No te creas compañero, no es la primera vez que Ancelotti hace un mal planteamiento. Tambien es cierto que el nivel de la plantilla en cuanto a delanteros no le deja mucho margen. Espero que Florentino fiche a Haaland. Imaginarme a Mbappe y a Haaland corriendo por el campo como unos perturbados, renovaria mi ilusion madridista.


----------



## xilebo (20 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hemos jugado MUY mal.
> 
> Pero muy mal. Es más demérito nuestro que mérito del Barcelona.



Se le ha regalado el campo, la pelota y los goles, asi imposible


----------



## artemis (20 Mar 2022)

Los culerdos dicen que os van a meter una manita


----------



## Xequinfumfa (20 Mar 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Rodrigo no es jugador para ser titular en el Madrid.



De acuerdo; pero es un grandísimo suplente. El jugador 12 o 13 del Madrid.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hemos jugado MUY mal.
> 
> Pero muy mal. Es más demérito nuestro que mérito del Barcelona.



Me temo que ellos tienen muy buen equipo,el jardinero está haciendo su magia...


----------



## Roedr (20 Mar 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Ni el Brasil del 70' jugaba con 4-2-4, es que no entiendo nada de nada.



Como siga el próximo año y le traigan a Bappe&Halland las alineaciones van a ser un descojone político.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Mar 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Rodrigo no es jugador para ser titular en el Madrid.




Mejor ausencio.


----------



## petro6 (20 Mar 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> De acuerdo; pero es un grandísimo suplente. El jugador 12 o 13 del Madrid.



Eso sí.


----------



## Roedr (20 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mejor ausencio.



jaja


----------



## artemis (20 Mar 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Para golfas tu puta madre pipero




Todos sabemos con Bale el madris no estaría perdiendo 0-2


----------



## Roedr (20 Mar 2022)

Bueno, amigues, arriba ese ánimo. En la segunda parte remontamos.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (20 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mejor ausencio.



Usted siempre trolleando


----------



## Suprimo (20 Mar 2022)

Lo echarse las manos a la cabeza y correr en círculos de la desesperación mejor cunado acabe el encuentro, que no aguantan así otros 45' ni de coña


----------



## josemanuelb (20 Mar 2022)

Puto Jamoneti, qué cojones ha hecho poniendo a Modric de falso 9, ha regalado el partido.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Mar 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No te creas compañero, no es la primera vez que Ancelotti hace un mal planteamiento. .



Pero eso es porque ante todo hay varios jugadores con la cruz puesta,si el planteamiento no es el mejor le suda la polla,pero lo primero es lo primero


----------



## xilebo (20 Mar 2022)

Entra camavinga seguro


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (20 Mar 2022)

Ancianotii hizo cambios


----------



## Suprimo (20 Mar 2022)

Mariano y Caranigga por Carvajal y Kross, los cambios


----------



## tururut12 (20 Mar 2022)

Muy mal partido del Real Madrid por ahora. Luego en 15 minutos podrán remontar, pero no siempre va a sonar la flauta como el partido del PSG. Un equipo bueno le clava 3 goles a este Barça. Por cierto, ¿cuándo fue la última vez que el Real goleó al Barça por 3 goles de diferencia?


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (20 Mar 2022)

Jajajjaja Ferran que malo es!!!


----------



## Suprimo (20 Mar 2022)

Ferran es malo de cojones


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Mar 2022)

Lo dicho,nos mean...vaya regalo de Ferrán...


----------



## euromelon (20 Mar 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Todos sabemos con Bale el madris no estaría perdiendo 0-2



Bale habría marcado la de vinicius


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Entra camavinga seguro



No antes del minuto 60


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (20 Mar 2022)

Madre mia que escándalo!!


----------



## MasMax (20 Mar 2022)

se viene


----------



## Suprimo (20 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> No antes del minuto 60



Ha sido ahora al descanso


----------



## Edge2 (20 Mar 2022)

jajajajajajajajaajajaj jajajaajajajajajaja jajaajajajajajhajajajaaja


----------



## xilebo (20 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> No antes del minuto 60



Pues ha entrado ya camavinga junto al marianito el corto  

y toma gol de ferran


----------



## _Suso_ (20 Mar 2022)

Ahora si que he perdido la esperanza


----------



## Señor Moscoso (20 Mar 2022)

Si me dicen que flo y lapuerta lo han hablado me lo creo


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Mar 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Jajajjaja Ferran que malo es!!!



Hola, Florentimo.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (20 Mar 2022)

Al final, 0 a 5


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Mar 2022)

El Madrid es que ni tiene tensión en defensa,hay espacios por todos lados...


----------



## 2B-san (20 Mar 2022)

Entran 3 TIOS sin marcar al puto área cojones


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (20 Mar 2022)

Vaya follada ...

Hasta *mañanac*


----------



## Suprimo (20 Mar 2022)

Vaya pvto jugadón eh....


----------



## tururut12 (20 Mar 2022)

Pues eso lo dice todo. El Real no se toma estos partidos al 100% como suele hacer el Barça y así les va.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Mar 2022)

y si no es por Courtois...


----------



## Linsecte2000 (20 Mar 2022)

Vaya follada


----------



## artemis (20 Mar 2022)

La xavineta arrollando vikingos


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (20 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Hola, Florentimo.



Es malo de cojones, casi tanto como Morata

Ha necesitado quedarse solo frente a Curtua 4 veces para conseguir marcar uno


----------



## Hermericus (20 Mar 2022)

1. Alaba, Militao y Nacho estan de vacaciones. Los dos goles fueron culpa de ellos. Nacho no corre, no encimó a Dembelé y le dejó centrar a placer. Dembele es un petardo pero le ganará todas. Que salga Lucas.

2. Rodrigo es jugador de Betsikas. Al banco. Que salga Hazard, es lo mejor que hay. O Ausencio. Cualquiera mejor que el negro.

3. Que salga Camavinga. Kroos no tiene su dia, quizá esté jodido por la entrada del moro que le clavo los tacos en la espinilla.

Mención aparte el árbitro. Perdono una tarjeta naranja que bien podia ser roja al moro y ni le amonestó. Perdonó la tarjeta al Barça del segundo placaje en el medio campo. Enseña tarjeta a Kroos por algo que ni fue falta, llega antes limpiamente y el del Barça choca con él.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Mar 2022)

No es por nada pero veo perfectamente factible perder la liga


----------



## xilebo (20 Mar 2022)

Ya es culpa el 100 %


----------



## Roedr (20 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> No es por nada pero veo perfectamente factible perder la liga



y yo uhmmmmm creo que me voy a postear en el hilo de la guerra de Ucrania


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Mar 2022)

preñada atroz del farsa al trampas en el Cuenaveu


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (20 Mar 2022)

El FAR$A va a acabar segundo, por sensaciones mejor que no os toméis los diez partidos que quedan de esta manera porque al final vais a perder hasta la liga.

Menuda banda.

Taluec.


----------



## josemanuelb (20 Mar 2022)

Pero qué cojones, va y sale con 3 defensas y otro gol, ¿este tipo está borracho?


----------



## Edge2 (20 Mar 2022)

otro? jjajajajajajajajajaa


----------



## Linsecte2000 (20 Mar 2022)

Esto acaba 1 a 7 o así.


----------



## 2B-san (20 Mar 2022)

Menuda broma


----------



## bubba_zanetti (20 Mar 2022)

Sale Lvcas Vater


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> No es por nada pero veo perfectamente factible perder la liga



Sinceramente,yo también


----------



## Octubrista (20 Mar 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Es malo de cojones, casi tanto como Morata
> 
> Ha necesitado quedarse solo frente a Curtua 4 veces para conseguir marcar uno



En mi infancia había un tal Julio Salinas, Ferrán lleva ese camino.


----------



## artemis (20 Mar 2022)

Vaya enculada os están pegando


----------



## xilebo (20 Mar 2022)

Confirmado 0-4


----------



## Otrasvidas (20 Mar 2022)

El Farsa,definitivamente,ha vuelto. Con los mismos ingredientes que las 2 veces anteriores:Lapuerca en presidencia y Meacolonias en el banquillo.


----------



## euromelon (20 Mar 2022)

Confiarse con el robo culerdos en Europa a mamar rabo


----------



## 2B-san (20 Mar 2022)

Lo peor es que quedan 40 minutos jajaja, se viene chorreo


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Mar 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> y yo uhmmmmm creo que me voy a postear en el hilo de la guerra de Ucrania



Igual me he pasado, ojala, pero en momentos como este veo factible perder en puntos en sevilla, y contra el atletico, por ejemplo...y partidos de copa de europa por medio...


----------



## Octubrista (20 Mar 2022)

Gool. Un despropósito, una pena el Madrid, un desastre el linier.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

Hostia me perdí el 3º


----------



## _Suso_ (20 Mar 2022)

Conociendo a Floren Carleto estás en la calle sí o sí y esta vez puede que Floren tenga razón


----------



## Suprimo (20 Mar 2022)

Si Ancianotti no tiene ya nada que perder, que haga cambios


----------



## Chispeante (20 Mar 2022)

Inisto una vez más. Lo importante empieza al terminar este desastre. Vamos a hacer la digestión de este mierdón que nos estamos comiendo y despues a pensar en la ventaja que llevamos y a pensar en los puntos que nos quedan. 

A estas alrura de la temporada el Barcelona ha llegado mucho mejor, pero tenemos margen de sobra para ganar la Liga.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (20 Mar 2022)

Menudo robo de Pvtin


----------



## Evangelion (20 Mar 2022)

Como no se ha fichado algo en invierno, el equipo tiene muchos años y muchas lesiones y hay puestos cogidos muy con pinzas.


----------



## artemis (20 Mar 2022)

Piqué levantando la manita en breve


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Mar 2022)

Por cierto,a mi Ferrán no me parece un paquete para nada,de hecho quitas a Vinicius y a mi parece mejor en general lo que tiene el Barca delante que el Madrid...


----------



## dabuti (20 Mar 2022)

JAJAJAJA

VAYA BAÑO.


----------



## 2B-san (20 Mar 2022)

Hay que ver el lado positivo, hoy se viene chiringuitaso epico


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

La madre que me parió el 4º


----------



## Octubrista (20 Mar 2022)

El Barça el otro día trabajó y sufrió muchísimo más contra el Galatasaray...


----------



## xilebo (20 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Si Ancianotti no tiene ya nada que perder, que haga cambios



Y a quien mete ? lucas, hazard, isco...?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Mar 2022)

Huevos Kinder para todos!!!

   

Han regado el césped con cacaolat


Me ida tela, por no sacar a bale pone al mariano ese 

Menos mal que los otros son unos desgraciados, para ellos es el partido del año, para el Madrid uno más.

Ciencia ficción el resultado

Lo del último gol es absurdo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

Esperpentibus del latin esperpentico


----------



## Hamtel (20 Mar 2022)

Vaya golpisa, jajaja


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Mar 2022)

Me viene a la cabeza la primera liga perdida en tenerife. Echaron al entrenador yendo lider porque no jugaban una mierda.... 

Espero que no sean tan descerebrados en el club. Supongo que la veterania vale para gestionar estas cosas....


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

Vaya meada gente. Un 4-0 es indigno.


----------



## Otrasvidas (20 Mar 2022)

Y,encima,con parón por medio.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (20 Mar 2022)

Salen lucas y ausencio...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

Humillaçao, que poco gostoso.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Mar 2022)

uyyyyyyyyyyyyy el abaqnamillan


----------



## HArtS (20 Mar 2022)

Esto pinta para manita, nada más que decir.


----------



## HDR (20 Mar 2022)

Los cambios son Asensio y Lucas Vázquez.

Caen 4 más


----------



## Suprimo (20 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y a quien mete ? lucas, hazard, isco...?



Más o menos, Jovic, Ceballos y Vater


----------



## 2B-san (20 Mar 2022)

Lo que ha fallado AUBA era el QUINTO. De locos.


----------



## Hamtel (20 Mar 2022)

Nacho es malísimo y Carvañam está acabadísimo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Mar 2022)

Estará contento Mariano,para una vez en su vida que juega y es para comerse este marrón...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Mar 2022)

Y el publico??


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (20 Mar 2022)

Que vergüenza. Van andando los hijos de puta


----------



## josemanuelb (20 Mar 2022)

Ahora ha rectificado poniendo a Casemiro de central, lo de hoy de Jamoneti es para cesarle directamente

Sale con Modric de falso 9
Cambia tras el descanso a defensa de 3
Ahora mete a Casemiro de central

Las 3 equivocadas, vaya tela


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

Uff el 5º ha estado cerca.


----------



## Chichimango (20 Mar 2022)

Es el peor partido que le veo al Madrid en años, y en el peor momento además. Vaya tela.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (20 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> En mi infancia había un tal Julio Salinas, Ferrán lleva ese camino.



Yo también he sufrido a Salinascomo delantero de la selección


----------



## artemis (20 Mar 2022)

Jajajaja ausencio y Lucas váter se viene tragedia griega jajajaja


----------



## Dylan Leary (20 Mar 2022)

Lo estaba viendo por internet, lo quité con el 0-2. Vaya ridículo están haciendo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

No voy a decir que esta sea la realidad del Madrid, pero esta mas cerca que la del PSG. Y a la temporada me remito, en muchos partidos nos cuesta Dios y gloria marcar un gol, otra cosa es que marcado el gol, se marque un par mas, pero el juego del Madrid viene siendo excaso toda la temporada.


----------



## fieraverde (20 Mar 2022)

El bukake está siendo brutal.


----------



## HDR (20 Mar 2022)

No me puedo creer que Bale esté peor que Rodrygo. Lo siento, pero no. Ese chute de hace un momento hay que romperlo, y lo que ha hecho es hacerle un pase al portero...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Mar 2022)

Si sirve para encabronarlos y que aprieten y acaben amarrando la liga, del mal el menor... Pero no acabo de verles ganando ni al sevilla ni al patetico por decir dos ejemplos


----------



## barullo (20 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> En mi infancia había un tal Julio Salinas, Ferrán lleva ese camino.



Eso es como comparar a Dios con uno de esos que van con la cabra y la trompeta


----------



## xilebo (20 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Y el publico??



Pa su casa se estan ya yendo algunos, hace frio hoy en madrid


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Mar 2022)

El jeque del PSG estará flipando viendo esto...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Mar 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Jajajaja ausencio y Lucas váter se viene tragedia griega jajajaja



Griega, por lo anal, claro...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (20 Mar 2022)

lo del madrid con el barcelona es de psiquiatra


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Mar 2022)

Váter y ausencio, tiene que ser un chiste...


----------



## 2B-san (20 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El jeque del PSG estará flipando viendo esto...



Este Madrid es capaz de tirarte esta liga y ganarte la Champions...


----------



## Xequinfumfa (20 Mar 2022)

Están todos de convivencias en el chiringuito.
Esta noche Soria y Jota Jordi se enculan en directo.


----------



## ironpipo (20 Mar 2022)

Benzemadependitis aguda.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Mar 2022)

Salen Vater y Ausencio


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El jeque del PSG estará flipando viendo esto...




El tema es que el psg no tiene nivel ni para entrar en champions en nuestra liga.


----------



## Otrasvidas (20 Mar 2022)

Esto va a hacer muchísimo daño,sobre todo porque está ocurriendo lo que el PSG ya pudo hacernos y no hizo,y va nuestro archienemigo y lo hace. Hay mucho margen en Liga,pero ojo,que todavía quedan Sevilla y Atlético.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pa su casa se estan ya yendo algunos, hace frio hoy en madrid



Puesto que aqui se pueden decir visceralidades, ahi va una....echo de menos los estadios noventeros, con hinchadas con cantos violentos y ambientes caldeados, no piperos que van como el que va al teatro....
Dicho esto... Nunca fui, pero por la tele era mas divertido


----------



## Dylan Leary (20 Mar 2022)

Lo del PSG fue pura suerte, se alinearon los planetas, Benzemá tuvo su mejor día y la defensa del PSG su peor día. No veo a este Madrid ganando la Champions. A ver si no la pifian con La Liga.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Mar 2022)

menuda enculada os están metiendo

os va a dejar doloridos


----------



## Otrasvidas (20 Mar 2022)

Y,por supuesto,este verano a por Mbappé a muerte.


----------



## HArtS (20 Mar 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Esto va a hacer muchísimo daño,sobre todo porque está ocurriendo lo que el PSG ya pudo hacernos y no hizo,y va nuestro archienemigo y lo hace. Hay mucho margen en Liga,pero ojo,que todavía quedan Sevilla y Atlético.



Así es. 

Esto es lo que hubiera pasado ante el PSG si tuvieran un delantero aparte de Mbappé.

Aubameyang se va siempre que quiere, Ferran igual y con eso basta para destrozar la defensa del Madrid.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> menuda enculada os están metiendo
> 
> os va a dejar doloridos



Fisicamente ellos veran, animicamente esta claro que va a tener consecuencias en ambas plantillas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Mar 2022)

Dejaos de paja, al Madrid le come los huevos este partido, viene de salvar la temporada ganando al PSG y se va a llevar la liga, el Madrid ya tiene echo el años, lo que venga es de más ya.

Los que tenían que ganar sí o sí eran los catalonians, que no olvidemos que no tienen ni asegurada su participación en la champions.

El resultado es una mierda si, pero es que ni el público del estadio se lo está tomando como un partido importante


----------



## Edge2 (20 Mar 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> lo del madrid con el barcelona es de psiquiatra



Y ya sin Messi...


----------



## HArtS (20 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los que tenían que ganar sí o sí eran los catalonians



Los clásicos se tienen que ganar.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (20 Mar 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


> Lo del PSG fue pura suerte, se alinearon los planetas, Benzemá tuvo su mejor día y la defensa del PSG su peor día. No veo a este Madrid ganando la Champions. A ver si no la pifian con La Liga.



Fue la cagada del portero que hundió al peseyé


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Mar 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Los clásicos se tienen que ganar.




Nah, te doy 10 clásicos intrascendentes como este todos los años por ver al Barcelona jugando la Europa league y al Madrid humillando al PSG y ganando la liga.


----------



## artemis (20 Mar 2022)

Os esta humillando el peor farsa con 1500 millones de euros y -144 millones de masa salarial


----------



## ravenare (20 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nah, te doy 10 clásicos intrascendentes como este todos los años por ver al Barcelona jugando la Europa league y al Madrid humillando al PSG y ganando la liga.



Jajajaja ya se te ha pasado la gracia payacho ?


----------



## ironpipo (20 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Si sirve para encabronarlos y que aprieten y acaben amarrando la liga, del mal el menor... Pero no acabo de verles ganando ni al sevilla ni al patetico por decir dos ejemplos



Lo importante es la 14.
Que la caguen todos contra los catalufos en casa pues jode pero si van a bajar los brazos en liga a cambio de una nueva chempions, yo lo firmo.


----------



## fieraverde (20 Mar 2022)

A 9 se pone el barsa si gana el partido que le queda. Ojocuidao


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Mar 2022)

Caretto Angelitto se ha lucido


----------



## _Suso_ (20 Mar 2022)

A ver, perder se podía perder, no pasa nada porque el Madrid no se juega nada, pero perder así no y más ante Xavi, calienta nuevo entrenador que Carletto sale.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Mar 2022)

*Tu lokohhhh k sale el mamada traore!!!!!*


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (20 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Y ya sin Messi...



Menuda banda, las van a pasar putas para ganar la liga.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Mar 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> A ver, perder se podía perder, no pasa nada porque el Madrid no se juega nada, pero perder así no y más ante Xavi, calienta nuevo entrenador que Carletto sale.



A un tal Lopetegui le pasó algo así, ¿verdad?


----------



## artemis (20 Mar 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Jajajaja ya se te ha pasado la gracia payacho ?



Jajajajaja le estas haciendo un escrache al Forero revelación?


----------



## tururut12 (20 Mar 2022)

Ancelotti debe ser cesado


Otrasvidas dijo:


> Esto va a hacer muchísimo daño,sobre todo porque está ocurriendo lo que el PSG ya pudo hacernos y no hizo,y va nuestro archienemigo y lo hace. Hay mucho margen en Liga,pero ojo,que todavía quedan Sevilla y Atlético.



Lo del PSG fue un espejismo y ahora se ve la realidad. Este equipo no es bueno. Centrocampistas viejos y falta de buenos delanteros. Si no fuera por Courtois y Benzema estaría como el Sevilla. Ahora el Real debe asegurarse ganar la Liga. Aunque tiene ventaja y faltan pocos partidos, si el Barça los ganara todos, aún podría perderla si no está fino.


----------



## barullo (20 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Dejaos de paja, al Madrid le come los huevos este partido, viene de salvar la temporada ganando al PSG y se va a llevar la liga, el Madrid ya tiene echo el años, lo que venga es de más ya.
> 
> Los que tenían que ganar sí o sí eran los catalonians, que no olvidemos que no tienen ni asegurada su participación en la champions.
> 
> El resultado es una mierda si, pero es que ni el público del estadio se lo está tomando como un partido importante



El que no se consuela es porque no quiere


----------



## CarneconOjos (20 Mar 2022)

Menuda pájara les a dejado la clasificación con el PSG. Algo estaba presintiendo yo que nada bueno iba a pasar hoy. 

¿No será un rescate encubierto? Pactado al modo Italiano


----------



## Otrasvidas (20 Mar 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> lo del madrid con el barcelona es de psiquiatra



Realmente les habíamos ganado los últimos 5-6 partidos,pero sí,cuando perdemos ante ellos tendemos al estrépito y ,cuando ellos están heridos, no hacemos sangre.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Mar 2022)

como caiga una manita dónde os podéis esconder?

maquillad esto ya!


----------



## Edge2 (20 Mar 2022)

Bueno, 20 minutos de risas extra jajajajajaja


----------



## euromelon (20 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> JAJAJAJA
> 
> VAYA BAÑO.



Baño el de vox a podemos 

Vox en el gobierno de Castilla y León jajajja


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

Como estan meando a la defensa del Madrid, estan regando el campo, ya han marcado el territorio.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (20 Mar 2022)

Ceroc0atro aún??


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Mar 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Lo importante es la 14.
> Que la caguen todos contra los catalufos en casa pues jode pero si van a bajar los brazos en liga a cambio de una nueva chempions, yo lo firmo.



No hay equipo para ganar a un rival serio europeo. El chelsi los va a echar pero si no lo hace lo hara el city y sera aun mas humillante.

Estamos hablando de un equipo que en liga apenas marca goles. Lo del psg fue un cumulo de cosas, pero ganar la liga....que cojones , nadie contaba con el madrid a primeros de temporada para ganarla porque no hay plantillaa...si la ganan ya es bastante


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Mar 2022)

otra vez Courtois
sin Courtois caen 8


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Mar 2022)

Desde que ha salido ausencio ha cambiado por completo el partido, es un no parar de regates y tiros a puerta.


----------



## Otrasvidas (20 Mar 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> A ver, perder se podía perder, no pasa nada porque el Madrid no se juega nada, pero perder así no y más ante Xavi, calienta nuevo entrenador que Carletto sale.



Es que esto es lo que tenía que haber sucedido ante el PSG. Lo hubiera firmado aunque hubiera sido en Champions a cambio de jugar un partido decente hoy.


----------



## euromelon (20 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> No hay equipo para ganar a un rival serio europeo. El chelsi los va a echar pero si no lo hace lo hara el city y sera aun mas humillante



Lo hay si se juega con lo que debiera ser la delantera titular del equipo


----------



## Suprimo (20 Mar 2022)

Y otra que saca Curtuá...


----------



## Xequinfumfa (20 Mar 2022)

Hoy Courtois ha sacado, fácilmente, cinco balones de gol.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Mar 2022)

Entiendo que no metan al seboso belga por no pagar los bonus del fichaje.

Entiendo que no ponga a Isco porque ya no puede ni correr.

Pero que saque al mariano ese mierdoso y no saque a bale por decisión del Florencio...no se macho me parece absurdo.

Ausencio nunca mejora a Rodrygo por cierto, nunca.

Ausencio lleva viviendo de los dos goles esos desde fuera del área al Barcelona cinco años el cabron.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

Hoy no voy a escuchar a los de Rac1


----------



## Lomo Plateado (20 Mar 2022)

Vaya campaña de Adidas guapa te ha quedado eh Florentino!

EL MADRID JUEGA DE BLANCO, BETILLA
(primer aviso)


Toma nota y que no se vuelva a repetir.


----------



## Otrasvidas (20 Mar 2022)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> Menuda pájara les a dejado la clasificación con el PSG. Algo estaba presintiendo yo que nada bueno iba a pasar hoy.
> 
> ¿No será un rescate encubierto? Pactado al modo Italiano



Yo lo presentí desde que me enteré de la baja del moro.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Mar 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Lo hay si se juega con lo que debiera ser la delantera titular del equipo



Pero la realidad es que para el que hace el 11 titular Bale es un adorno...que ha preferido salir sin delanteros y ese viejo va a estar en el banquillo hasta junio...


----------



## dabuti (20 Mar 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Baño el de vox a podemos
> 
> Vox en el gobierno de Castilla y León jajajja


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Mar 2022)

Caretto Angelitto está pensando cómo maquillar algo


----------



## Suprimo (20 Mar 2022)

Vale que hoy no sea el día, pero al menos que no se vayan de vacio


----------



## xilebo (20 Mar 2022)

*¿Pero qué ha pasado?*


----------



## barullo (20 Mar 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Vaya campaña de Adidas guapa te ha quedado eh Florentino!
> 
> EL MADRID JUEGA DE BLANCO, BETILLA



Jojojo


----------



## Roedr (20 Mar 2022)

Sólo espero que Carletto no siga el próximo año.


----------



## euromelon (20 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 992243



Tu si que lloras hijo de puta jajaja VOX


----------



## WasP (20 Mar 2022)

Un buen dia para ser del barsa... 


Ánimo madridistas, otra vez será ^^


----------



## euromelon (20 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Pero la realidad es que para el que hace el 11 titular Bale es un adorno...que ha preferido salir sin delanteros y ese viejo va a estar en el banquillo hasta junio...



Jugara la ida contra el Chelsea. En el Bernabéu no lo pone por miedo al piperio


----------



## HDR (20 Mar 2022)

Desastre de planteamiento de Ancelotti, ha regalado el partido. Seguro que en su cabeza sonaba genial, pero yo he alucinado viendo a Valverde y Modric haciendo los dos de nueve en los primeros 20-30 minutos.

Estos experimentos se hacen en agosto, en pretemporada. No en marzo.


----------



## euromelon (20 Mar 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Un buen dia para ser del barsa...
> 
> 
> Ánimo madridistas, otra vez será ^^



Subnormal que no vais a ganar un titulo


----------



## ironpipo (20 Mar 2022)

Que cabrones, nos vamos de cena y de pvtas hoy también o es que aún os dura el empacho?




Buen baño de realidad hoy.
Las celebraciones para cuando acabe la temporada joputas


----------



## CarneconOjos (20 Mar 2022)

Mañana reflota la prensa catalana y suben las venta de camisetas que se estaban olvidadas en el almacén.

Me cago en la puta, alargando la agonía del Barcelona.


----------



## WasP (20 Mar 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Subnormal que no vais a ganar un titulo



Meh y a mi que, no soy forofo, si ganan bien, y si pierden tambien, pero si ganan pues me alegro más, lógicamente xD


----------



## tururut12 (20 Mar 2022)

Lo único bueno de este rapapolvo del Barça es que Floren verá que hay que fichar buenos delanteros y centrocampistas jóvenes. Vinicius, Rodrigo, Mariano y Jovic no dan la talla. Solamente dejaría a Vinicius como recambio. Si no cambia el equipo y sigue con viejos, la próxima temporada será un desastre.


----------



## artemis (20 Mar 2022)

La follada de hoy es escandalosa porque esta semana el madris ha descansado y el farsa jugó el Jueves


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

En circunstancias normales tendrian que rodar cabezas, pero dado que estamos casi acabando la temporada y queda lo gordo, no moveran nada. Pero vamos que este equipo es Benzema y 10 despojos mas. Ah y un monigote en el banquillo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Mar 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> Lo único bueno de este rapapolvo del Barça es que Floren verá que hay que fichar buenos delanteros y centrocampistas jóvenes. Vinicius, Rodrigo, Mariano y Jovic no dan la talla. Solamente dejaría a Vinicius como recambio. Si no cambia el equipo y sigue con viejos, la próxima temporada será un desastre.



Vinicius si que la da,es lo más potable que tiene el equipo,yo lo que hacía es empezar a deshacerme de vacas sagradas...


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Mar 2022)

los comepipas abandonan el cuernabeu con el culo ardiendo.
Ahí, animando al trampas siempre. Señorío


----------



## Visilleras (20 Mar 2022)

__





Otra de ingeniería social: El Barça-Madrid de hoy domingo


¿Si fuéseis Moncloa qué técnica usaríais para que nadie hablase de la huelga de transporte ni del tema de Marruecos? Exacto, un "baño" del Barcelona al Madrid. Le habrán dado una pasta al Laporta y le habrán dicho "oye, y si hay que dopar a los chavales, los dopas, pero no queremos que el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (20 Mar 2022)

La alineación del madrí hoy ha estado interesante


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Mar 2022)

Ausencio no ha intentado ningún regate por la banda de Alves que tiene 40 años....


----------



## ccc (20 Mar 2022)

El BCN esta a 12 puntos, un partido menos y gol average: Nos podemos hundir y si se pierde esta liga seria el peor fracaso de los ultimos 50 anyos.

El BCN lo estaba haciendo bien y el anyo que viene habra acabado su reconstruccion: Una idea de juego, buenos jugadores y jovenes, aunque ningun crack que te posibilite ganar la champions. 1 anyo habran tardado en dar al reset. Nosotros llevamos 4 anyos y parece que todo seguira igual.

El Madrid debe apostar por Camvinga, por Valverde y ahora debemos fichar a un "Odegaard" o hacer algo ahi. 

El Madrid tiene 2 posbilidades: Si ficha a Mbappe y Haaland no tendremos equipo para ganar la champion en 2 anyos, pero tendremos las estrellas para construir ese equipo.

Por otra parte, podria fichar a Mbappe y hacer 2/3 fichajes caros para reforzar las otras 2 lineas y ser maximo favorito para todos los titulos. 

Espero que este resultado abra los ojos a la gente: Ancelotti se tiene que ir y no por lo que ha pasado hoy, sino por haber jugado durante toda la temporada con los mismos viejos de siempre.


----------



## euromelon (20 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 992263



No pongas fotos de lo que te metes por el culo


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Mar 2022)

Yo creo que Traore te mete un derechazo bien dado y la cabeza te da cinco vueltas


----------



## Otrasvidas (20 Mar 2022)

Repito que todavía nos quedan partidos muy exigentes. Menos mal que el siguiente es ante el Celta,al que barremos siempre.


----------



## artemis (20 Mar 2022)

Madre nada que rondo, os están humillando


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

Bueno, veré un rato a Nadal antes de acostarme


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Madre nada que rondo, os están humillando



No urgues forero colchonero a ver si os vais a quedar fuera de champions para el año que viene jaja. Disfruta mientras puedas.


----------



## il banditto (20 Mar 2022)

joder el madrid no tiene mas que negrocs y mulatos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Mar 2022)

Bueno, pues espero que ahora todos en este hilo comiencen a decir que es el Apocalipsis y tal, lo cierto es que este partido no cambia nada.

El Barcelona sigue luchando por jugar la champions.

Me voy a trolear al hilo del Barcelona, buenas noches.


----------



## WasP (20 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> El BCN esta a 12 puntos, un partido menos y gol average: Nos podemos hundir y si se pierde esta liga seria el peor fracaso de los ultimos 50 anyos.
> 
> El BCN lo estaba haciendo bien y el anyo que viene habra acabado su reconstruccion: Una idea de juego, buenos jugadores y jovenes, aunque ningun crack que te posibilite ganar la champions. 1 anyo habran tardado en dar al reset. Nosotros llevamos 4 anyos y parece que todo seguira igual.
> 
> ...



Cantera, cantera, cantera.

Ojalá se vaya perdiendo esa afición por el fichaje estrella internacional y se haga verdadero trabajo en la cantera, gente del lugar y comprometida. No sé qué le ven al Mbappé la verdad..


----------



## Suprimo (20 Mar 2022)

Y esa es otra, Modric hoy se come otros 90'


----------



## Otrasvidas (20 Mar 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



renko dijo que en unos meses el separatismo catalán iba a dar un buen repunte. Esto va en consonancia con ese vaticinio.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

NO HAY GOL. Si a eso le sumas un dia en que la defensa del Madrid no rinde, pasa lo de hoy.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

Me ha gustado lo de Chicletto.


----------



## Hamtel (20 Mar 2022)

Sin Benzema no hay paraíso.


----------



## manutartufo (20 Mar 2022)

Vaya castaña partido hicimos,joder,peor,difícil.


----------



## MC33 (20 Mar 2022)

A terminado ya el ridiculo?


----------



## Euron G. (20 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Entiendo que no ponga a Isco porque ya no puede ni correr.



Te reto a que me busques imágenes del tal Isco haciendo un sprint A FULL, me apuesto uno de mis 4 meñiques, el que gustes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Mar 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Bueno, veré un rato a Nadal antes de acostarme




Que eliminatoria es?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno, pues espero que ahora todos en este hilo comiencen a decir que es el Apocalipsis y tal, lo cierto es que este partido no cambia nada.
> 
> El Barcelona sigue luchando por jugar la champions.
> 
> Me voy a trolear al hilo del Barcelona, buenas noches.



Definitivamente eres mi puto idolo


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Mar 2022)

una tacita de chocolate caliente, un poco de pomada en el recto y a dormir, comepipas.

esperaba que al menos pudieran sostener un empate. pero bueno, el Cerdilla se deja 2 puntazos y el Trampas 3. No ha estado mal la jornada.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Mar 2022)

Ha acabado ya la violacion?


----------



## HDR (20 Mar 2022)

Benzema le abre muchos espacios a Vinícius, sin él al lado es como si se quedara ciego. Mariano, Asensio, Rodrygo, no valen.

Este era partido para salir con Vinícius-Jovic-Bale. O Vinicius y Bale solos, en un 4-4-2.

No me puedo creer lo que acaba de hacer Ancelotti.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (20 Mar 2022)

Ni los mas optimistas esperábamos este baño. Aun no me lo creo. 

Ahora reíros de Xavi "el jardinero" que vaya baño táctico le ha metido al Ancelotti. La liga la teneis ganada pero esto os lo llevais de recuerdo. Y el barça se afianza en puestos champions y os obliga a que no bajeis la guardia, ya que el Sevilla no aguanta el tirón, el apretón lo metemos nosotros


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que eliminatoria es?



La final

Tennis 1 – CNN News Live stream


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (20 Mar 2022)

O sea, que lo de la puta Xavineta iba en serio.


----------



## tururut12 (20 Mar 2022)

Si fuera el presidente del Real Madrid le pegaba una bronca al entrenador y a los jugadores para que nunca más vuelvan a hacer el ridículo en casa contra el Barça.


----------



## Fiodor (20 Mar 2022)

Humillación histórica. Lo único positivo es que solamente son tres puntos... El planteamiento ha sido malo, pero la actitud de los jugadores, salvo Valverde y Modric, ha sido lamentable. La realidad es que si se quiere hacer un equipo que gane títulos el año que viene, es fundamental fichar en todas las líneas, no sólo en el ataque...


----------



## Suprimo (20 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> una tacita de chocolate caliente, un poco de pomada en el recto y a dormir, comepipas.
> 
> esperaba que al menos pudieran sostener un empate. pero bueno, el Cerdilla se deja 2 puntazos y el Trampas 3. No ha estado mal la jornada.



¿De qué hablas? Ahora el Atleti lo tiene chungo de cojones para algo más que un triste 4º pvesto


----------



## WasP (20 Mar 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Ni los mas optimistas esperábamos este baño. Aun no me lo creo.
> 
> Ahora reíros de Xavi "el jardinero" que vaya baño táctico le ha metido al Ancelotti. La liga la teneis ganada pero esto os lo llevais de recuerdo. Y el barça se afianza en puestos champions y os obliga a que no bajeis la guardia, ya que el Sevilla no aguanta el tirón, el apretón lo metemos nosotros



¿La gente despreciaba a Xavi? Es que no estoy mucho en el tema fútbol desde hace tiempo, pero me parece muy poco prudente. Es un tio que tiene un palmarés brutal, con el barsa y la selección, es un tio de la tierra y de la casa, y que va a dar el 100%, yo me alegré cuando vi que lo fichaban para entrenar al equipo. Y no solo por lo de hoy, parece que ciertas cosas han empezado a funcionar en el barsa desde hace un tiempillo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> Si fuera el presidente del Real Madrid le pegaba una bronca al entrenador y a los jugadores para que nunca más vuelvan a hacer el ridículo en casa contra el Barça.



El que sea abonado todavia, pero ahi hay gente que ha pagado 300€ por ver 90 minutos de humillación. Y lo peor es volver para ver a la charo de tu mujer, que no te vas luego de putas de lujo como esta banda de perros pulgosos.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (20 Mar 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 992243



FUERA DEL HILO DEL REAL MADRID ROJO DE MIERDA
VETE A TUS HILOS DE POLÍTICA


----------



## Edu.R (20 Mar 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> Vaya castaña partido hicimos,joder,peor,difícil.



Partido lamentable, muy malo, sin paños calientes.

Planteamiento malo, jugadores haciendo cosas muy mal y todo mal.

Hay que entender que lo importante es ganar la Liga y que hay que jugar de blanco.

Para mi, por mucho que hablen de huracán o de partidazo del Barcelona, tengo la sensación de que si nosotros hubieramos hecho nuestra parte, esto no habría sucedido ni a la de tres.


----------



## WasP (20 Mar 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> Si fuera el presidente del Real Madrid le pegaba una bronca al entrenador y a los jugadores para que nunca más vuelvan a hacer el ridículo en casa contra el Barça.



Eso es imposible de controlar, sería una pésima idea...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (20 Mar 2022)

Esta victoria la cuenta el lobo carrasco con las copas de ferias como titulo culé


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿De qué hablas? Ahora el Atleti lo tiene chungo de cojones para algo más que un triste 4º pvesto



El Atleti partido a partido. menudas conclusiones sacas tú, comepipas. El Atleti ha ganao su partido, qué tiene que ver el Atleti con que el farsa viole al trampas? yo esperaba que el trampas pudiera sostener un empate al farsa.


----------



## ccc (20 Mar 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Cantera, cantera, cantera.
> 
> Ojalá se vaya perdiendo esa afición por el fichaje estrella internacional y se haga verdadero trabajo en la cantera, gente del lugar y comprometida. No sé qué le ven al Mbappé la verdad..



Pues va a ser que no: El BCN esta sacando provecho de su "estilo"; los jovenes se promueven al equipo principal y juegan en la misma posicion donde han estado jugando desde ninyos. Xavi les esta inculcando la idea de presionar, son jovenes, y lo estan haciendo muy bien.

Ademas, equipo tienen, Dembele, Auba, Pedri,...

La direccion del madrid lo habia hecho muy bien. Teniamos a Odegaard (que se sale en el arsenal), a camavinga, a achraff, a Llorente, a Reguilon, a Miguel, a Vini, a Rodrygo, a Militao.

ZZ se cargo el proyecto y Carleto lo ha rematado: Cada anyo estamos peor que el anterior y Mbappe no va a arreglar estos problemas.

El Madrid deberia haber apostado este anyo por Camavinga, por Valverde y por Odegaard y haberle dado muchas oportunidades; en caso de que no se vieran jugadores para el madrid (p.ej. Ausencio) debes vender y fichar por otros jovenes; pero lo que nunca puedes hacer, es seguir apostando fin de semana si, fin de semana tambien, por modric, kroos y casemiro, que estaban dando verguenza ajena. Lo mismo podemos decir del caso Marcelo con Miguel. Del caso Achraff ni hablamos, porque vendemos al 2 mejor lateral derecho del mundo para quedarnos con Carvajal; terminamos el entuerto renovando a Vazquez 3 anyos y cediendo a Odriozola.

Lo siento, ZZ y Ancelotti no tienen perdon de dios. Y la direccion tampoco, pues apostaron por los entrenadores equivocados, para el proyecto deportivo que estaban ejecutando.


----------



## Lemavos (20 Mar 2022)

ME DAN TANTA PENA LOS MERENGUEFACHAS. 

LOS CATALANES SON TAN SUPERIORES QUÉ NO ME QUIERO NI REÍR. 

Saludos.


----------



## ironpipo (20 Mar 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> Si fuera el presidente del Real Madrid le pegaba una bronca al entrenador y a los jugadores para que nunca más vuelvan a hacer el ridículo en casa contra el Barça.



La bronca se las suda, lo suyo es dejarlos sin cobrar hasta que ganen la copa de Europa, o como mínimo hacerles ir a las obras del bernabeu a cargar sacos de cemento.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Mar 2022)

Bueno, a dormir, parón de selecciones, y a ganar en Vigo. Lo mejor que podemos hacer es ganar al Celta y al Getafe y apagar cualquier atisbo de posible no victoria.

Porque aunque la ventaja es muy amplia, 3 derrotas pueden suceder incluso por mala fortuna. Hay 3 partidos "complicados", incluso 4 (Pamplona, Sevilla, Wanda y Betis en el Bernabeu).

Nosotros vamos a hacer lo que no hemos hecho hoy. Hacer NUESTRA PARTE, y punto. Hoy el Real Madrid no ha hecho su parte.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (20 Mar 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Humillación histórica. Lo único positivo es que solamente son tres puntos... El planteamiento ha sido malo, pero la actitud de los jugadores, salvo Valverde y Modric, ha sido lamentable. La realidad es que si se quiere hacer un equipo que gane títulos el año que viene, es fundamental fichar en todas las líneas, no sólo en el ataque...



Ha sido el partido más lamentable que he visto en años.
Es que me dices que te han pasado por encima, pues vale.
Pero es que el brasa ni siquiera ha jugado bien.
El Madrid ha regalado el partido desde el minuto 1.


----------



## cebollo (20 Mar 2022)

El anterior 0-4 fue con Benítez y acabamos ganando la Champions ese año. Aparte de Benítez ese 0-4 dejó muy señalados a James y Danilo. 

Hoy sale muy señalado Ancelotti. También Carvajal y el dúo Casemiro--Kroos.

Mendy es importantisimo en defensa y se le valora poco.


----------



## El salvaje guatemalteco (20 Mar 2022)

Nadie dice nada de Alaba? Vaya un paquete. Ni por alto, ni por bajo ni al cruce


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Mar 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> La final
> 
> Tennis 1 – CNN News Live stream



Gracias


----------



## euromelon (20 Mar 2022)

WasP dijo:


> ¿La gente despreciaba a Xavi? Es que no estoy mucho en el tema fútbol desde hace tiempo, pero me parece muy poco prudente. Es un tio que tiene un palmarés brutal, con el barsa y la selección, es un tio de la tierra y de la casa, y que va a dar el 100%, yo me alegré cuando vi que lo fichaban para entrenar al equipo. Y no solo por lo de hoy, parece que ciertas cosas han empezado a funcionar en el barsa desde hace un tiempillo.



Pero si ha robado en casi todos los partidos que ha ganado . Viene de sufrir contra el 12 de la liga turca


----------



## WasP (20 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> *Pues va a ser que no: El BCN esta sacando provecho de su "estilo"; los jovenes se promueven al equipo principal y juegan en la misma posicion donde han estado jugando desde ninyos. Xavi les esta inculcando la idea de presionar, son jovenes, y lo estan haciendo muy bien.*
> 
> Ademas, equipo tienen, Dembele, Auba, Pedri,...
> 
> ...



Eso es lo que me gusta, no el barsa en si, el estilo totalmente "casero", productos de la tierra xd

Y es algo que siempre me ha molestado del madrid, desde Raul Gonzalez pocos productos de la tierra han sacado. Y no entiendo por qué a la afición del Madrid esto no os chirría. Que está muy guay tener a Cristiano o Mbappé, pero como la guinda del pastel, no el pastel entero xd


----------



## euromelon (20 Mar 2022)

Este wasp es demasiado retrasado. Al ignore


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (20 Mar 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> No pongas fotos de lo que te metes por el culo



A fregar


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Gracias



No hay que dar las gracias forero.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El Atleti partido a partido. menudas conclusiones sacas tú, comepipas. El Atleti ha ganao su partido, qué tiene que ver el Atleti con que el farsa viole al trampas? yo esperaba que el trampas pudiera sostener un empate al farsa.



¿Entiendes el concepto "no dependen de sí mismos"? Al Atleti le quedan partidos contra el Sevilla, Real Sociedad o el mismo Real Madrit y eso por no hablar de pájaras con Elches de la vida, no aspiran a nada y a conformarse con la 4º plaza de Champions, sin embargo el Madrit para perder la liga ya tiene que perder mínimo 4 de los 10 partidos y eso todavía no ha sucedido, ponte en el sitio correcto


----------



## WasP (20 Mar 2022)

Como se pican los forofos xd


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Mar 2022)

¿Puede ser que esta vez sí venga Pochettino?
Ancelotti no creo que dé para mucho más...


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Entiendes el concepto "no dependen de sí mismos"? Al Atleti le quedan partidos contra el Sevilla, Real Sociedad o el mismo Real Madrit y eso por no hablar de pájaras con Elches de la vida, no aspiran a nada y a conformarse con la 4º plaza de Champions, sin embargo el Madrit para perder la liga ya tiene que perder mínimo 4 de los 10 partidos y eso todavía no ha sucedido, ponte en el sitio correcto



pero es que el Atleti ha ganao su partido y ha recortado 3 puntos al trampas y 2 al cerdilla.

es el trampas el que ha sido violado hoy. qué quieres que te diga?

El Atleti partido a partido


----------



## Xequinfumfa (20 Mar 2022)

Bueeeeeeeno, chavales. Meada total del Barcelona. La verdad es que me lo he tomado con una tranquilidad acojonante. A los diez minutos he visto claro que esto acababa en paliza. 

Algunas conclusiones: 
1. Courtois es el mejor portero de la historia del Real Madrid. Lo dije y lo repito. 
2. Hay que fichar a un lateral derecho como el puto comer. No hace falta ni que sea bueno...con que sepa correr para arriba y para abajo y poner tres centros al area ya mejora a Carvajal. 
3. Lo dije y lo repito. Casemiro es venta a final de temporada. 
4. El fichaje de Tchouameni es aun mas prioritario que el de Haaland. 
5. El fichaje de Haaland es menos prioritario que el de Tchouameni; pero tambien es prioritario. 
6. Ancelotti no puede continuar la temporada que viene bajo ningun concepto.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

Vamos disfrutar un poco del partido de Nadal que ya le queda poco en el tenis. Uno de los mejores si no el mejor exponente de España en el mundo en los ultimos años.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (20 Mar 2022)

Bueeeeeeeno, chavales. Meada total del Barcelona. La verdad es que me lo he tomado con una tranquilidad acojonante. A los diez minutos he visto claro que esto acababa en paliza.

Algunas conclusiones:
1. Courtois es el mejor portero de la historia del Real Madrid. Lo dije y lo repito.
2. Hay que fichar a un lateral derecho como el puto comer. No hace falta ni que sea bueno...con que sepa correr para arriba y para abajo y poner tres centros al area ya mejora a Carvajal.
3. Lo dije y lo repito. Casemiro es venta a final de temporada.
4. El fichaje de Tchouameni es aun mas prioritario que el de Haaland.
5. El fichaje de Haaland es menos prioritario que el de Tchouameni; pero es igualmente prioritario. 
6. Ancelotti no puede seguir la temporada que viene bajo ningun concepto.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> pero es que el Atleti ha ganao su partido y ha recortado 3 puntos al trampas y 2 al cerdilla.
> 
> es el trampas el que ha sido violado hoy. qué quieres que te diga?
> 
> El Atleti partido a partido



Por la mínima al Rayo, con poco te consuelas


----------



## Fiodor (20 Mar 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Ha sido el partido más lamentable que he visto en años.
> Es que me dices que te han pasado por encima, pues vale.
> Pero es que el brasa ni siquiera ha jugado bien.
> El Madrid ha regalado el partido desde el minuto 1.



Sí, ha sido de lo más lamentable de los últimos años... Pero no es el único baño que ha recibido el Madrid en las últimas semanas. El partido de ida contra el PSG fue una vergüenza, pero como se ha pasado a cuartos, ya ha quedado olvidado.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Mar 2022)

El salvaje guatemalteco dijo:


> Nadie dice nada de Alaba? Vaya un paquete. Ni por alto, ni por bajo ni al cruce



Hoy Alaba ha estado horrible, la verdad.

No me gusta señalar y el tio ha hecho un temporadón, eso si. Pero hoy ha tenido 2-3 errores bastante de bulto.

Pero vamos, es que hoy salvar a alguien es MUY difícil. Como mucho un "no lo ha hecho mal" y gracias.

En fin, que alomejor ganamos en Vigo y al Sevilla le da por ganar en Barcelona y se acabó lo que se daba, pero alomejor pasa al revés y todavía dudamos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 Mar 2022)

El rival de Nadal parece un dominguero. Hay hilo para hablar de tenis?


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Por la mínima al Rayo, con poco te consuelas



que al que han violado ha sido al trampas


----------



## Chichimango (20 Mar 2022)

Si ganan la Liga, de esta noche vergonzosa no se acordará nadie. Mejor considerarlo un tropezón y seguir con el plan. Con lo que hay, da para lograrlo. En la champions que pase lo que tenga que pasar (con el Madrid por medio, nunca se sabe) y en verano a reforzar el equipo en serio, que el rollo de los _veteranos incombustibles_ apenas se sostiene ya.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Mar 2022)

Courtois no ha impedido la violeada del farsa, pero al menos no han sido 8


----------



## Edu.R (20 Mar 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Sí, ha sido de lo más lamentable de los últimos años... Pero no es el único baño que ha recibido el Madrid en las últimas semanas. El partido de ida contra el PSG fue una vergüenza, pero como se ha pasado a cuartos, ya ha quedado olvidado.



Pero es que en ese partido había una idea, que era estar atrás y apretar el culo. El PSG lo hizo bien, eso si, pero El Real Madrid salió a lo que salió. Y al final fue importante para pasar la eliminatoria.

Hoy no sabemos a lo que hemos salido. De verdad. El Barcelona no ha hecho, como han dicho, un partidazo. Pero es que el nuestro ha estado cuatro niveles por debajo de lo que podemos hacer.


----------



## Fiodor (20 Mar 2022)

Porque tiene una plantilla que es muy limitada. En cuanto se lesiona un titular hay que tirar de auténticos paquetes como Jovic, Mariano o Nacho...


----------



## tururut12 (20 Mar 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> La bronca se las suda, lo suyo es dejarlos sin cobrar hasta que ganen la copa de Europa, o como mínimo hacerles ir a las obras del bernabeu a cargar sacos de cemento.



Si el Real no se toma en serio los derbis contra el Barça nunca va a ganarles con rotundidad. El Barcelona es raro que salga goleado aunque sea inferior contra el Real porque se dejan el alma. Está actitud no la tiene el Madrid desde hace muchos lustros. Entiendo que alguna vez en 10 o 15 años te pueden pintar la cara pero no cada 3 años y menos en el Bernabéu. Esto es intolerable. En Liga el Real Madrid no gana por 3 goles de diferencia desde 2008 y la última vez que ganó en el Camp Nou por 3 o 4 goles fue en 1978. En cambio, el Barcelona le ha pintado la cara en demasiadas ocasiones. Eso no es normal, es intolerable y se llama falta de actitud y/o desidia.


----------



## HDR (20 Mar 2022)

Lo que acaba de hacer este hombre no tiene ningún sentido

Destrozar todo el puto equipo porque falte un jugador titular... Que sí, que es Benzema. Como si es el rey Salomón. Pon a Jovic en su sitio y sigue con todo igual. Déjame de Asensios y Rodrygos que no tienen brío ninguno, pon a Bale que es en estos partidos donde brilla siempre, y tiene más gol que todo el resto del equipo junto.

_"Pero ejqueeee Jovic no es tan bueno como Benzema"
"Y Beil no le cae bien a la prensa"_

¿Y qué????? Me cago en la puta


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Mar 2022)

Caretto Achelitto se ha lucido


----------



## Lemavos (20 Mar 2022)

Los mejores entrenadores españoles XD


----------



## Edge2 (20 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Los mejores entrenadores españoles XD
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 992314
> Ver archivo adjunto 992315
> Ver archivo adjunto 992316



Tu lo has dicho, ESPAÑOLES


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Mar 2022)

a ver qué dice en la rueda de prencha el Caretto Anchelitto


----------



## Lemavos (20 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Tu lo has dicho, ESPAÑOLES



Independentistas de cuna XD

A raaaaaaaaaaabiar


----------



## vayaquesi (20 Mar 2022)

Enhorabuena a los del Madrid, tenéis buen portero, y no lo digo en broma.


----------



## ccc (20 Mar 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El rival de Nadal parece un dominguero. Hay hilo para hablar de tenis?



3 0 perdiendo nadal, vaya fin de semana


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (20 Mar 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Cantera, cantera, cantera.
> 
> Ojalá se vaya perdiendo esa afición por el fichaje estrella internacional y se haga verdadero trabajo en la cantera, gente
> 
> ...


----------



## Hamtel (20 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> 3 0 perdiendo nadal, vaya fin de semana



Está al borde del infarto. Debe descansar ya


----------



## WasP (20 Mar 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> ¿Exactamente cuantos productos caseros?
> Ter Stegen?
> De jong?
> Dembelé?
> ...



Exacto, y espero que eso cambie poco a poco. Por un momento parece que íbamos a hacer la misma política de fichajes del Madrid, pero me da en la nariz que se han dado cuenta de que eso no rinde...


----------



## euromelon (20 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> A fregar
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 992293
> 
> ...



Eso tu madre que tiene experiencia en estar de rodillas


----------



## Lemavos (20 Mar 2022)

El independentista follafachas XD


----------



## HATE (20 Mar 2022)

No estoy siguiendo la temporada del Madrid pero siendo líder en solitario llega un Barcelona mediocre y le mete una goleada.

¿Que clase de broma es esta?


----------



## Fiodor (20 Mar 2022)

La culpa la tiene quien ha hecho la plantilla en verano. El doblete de Zidane se consiguió con una plantilla completa, en la que el banquillo tenía un gran nivel y se podía confiar en ellos. Desde ese año no se puede aspirar a más de un gran título por año.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Mar 2022)

Es que hoy hasta ERIC GARCÍA ha parecido un jugador top .

Vamos, ha sido todo un despropósito.

Ahora hay 2 semanas sin fútbol de clubes, con lo que el ambiente va a estar un poco enrarecido. En fin.


----------



## Lemavos (20 Mar 2022)

El independentista os ha follado el culo XD


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (20 Mar 2022)

Porque a su Florentineza no le gusta rebajarse a fichar medianias, que eso es muy de pobres.

El plan deportivo actual es quitarle el mamandú al moro de Paris y que Modric y Benzema aguanten hasta los 40 tacos.


----------



## Neiklot (21 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 992384
> Ver archivo adjunto 992385
> 
> 
> El independentista os ha follado el culo XD



Nada nuevo en el horizonte, las cosas han vuelto a su cauce.

El Madrid gana la liga y el farsalona "salva" el año ganandole un partido al Madrid, todo en orden.


----------



## Neiklot (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Paradigmas 2 (21 Mar 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Exacto, y espero que eso cambie poco a poco. Por un momento parece que íbamos a hacer la misma política de fichajes del Madrid, pero me da en la nariz que se han dado cuenta de que eso no rinde...



No vales como troll amigo.

El Farsa no ha cambiado nada, vive de lo que regalan los amigos y la Liga... Ferran, Aubemayang, Eric Garcia, Depay..


----------



## Ethan20 (21 Mar 2022)

Esa es la actitud, espero que continue el mandril el año que viene con esa plantilla llena de viejunos y jovenunos que no dan el nivel. Asi la xavineta les pueda volver a humillar facilmente


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (21 Mar 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Lo de jugar de pena tb es para siempre, parece



... otro como el Bobo Carrasco...


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (21 Mar 2022)

Madridistas, hasta mañana!

No caigamos en las trampas de los antis de esta semana ( el wassap ya anda lleno a esta hora) ni nos dejemos llevar por el mal agüero del pipero medio.

Un abrazo

¡Hala Madrid!


Pd.- Semifinales de Champions + Liga + Supercopa y no será una mala temporada; solo se ha perdido un partido


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (21 Mar 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Tenéis más champions ganadas sin ser el mejor de la liga espñola si quiera
> 
> Si tú crees q el madrid da lecciones de fútbol es cosa tuya, pero vamos. Para los demás no es así.



No, si el problema es que os creéis que vosotros dais lecciones de algo.

Los demás simplemente hacemos nuestro trabajo, en este caso, ganar títulos.


----------



## xilebo (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (21 Mar 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Madridistas, hasta mañana!
> 
> No caigamos en las trampas de los antis de esta semana ( el wassap ya anda lleno a esta hora) ni nos dejemos llevar por el mal agüero del pipero medio.
> 
> ...



Esta es la clave. Si todo va "según lo previsto" son dos títulos (Liga y Supercopa), y la Champions habrá que pelearla (Aunque es muy difícil). El Barcelona tiene que consolarse con ganar en el Bernabeu (Llevaban 5 clásicos seguidos perdiendo y tal). Puede ganar la Uropalig, aunque yo creo que el Eintracht le va a dar muuuuucha guerra, y aun tendría que ganar a dos buenos equipos.

Esto es una batalla dolorosa, pero que no debe alterar el transcurso de la guerra. No tenemos que mirar a ningún sitio más que a nosotros mismos, a la vuelta, ganar al Celta y al Getafe e ir a por el Chelsea. Y se olvida. 

Hace no mucho tuvimos una noche mítica con el PSG, asi es el fútbol. Lo importante es que el saldo al final sea positivo, que en 9 meses de competición tienes fines de semana aciagos, faltaría más.

Paciencia y madridismo.


----------



## Chispeante (21 Mar 2022)

Como diría el gran Schuster, _"no hase falta desir nada más"._ 

De las derrotas más tontas y con menos consecuencias de los últimos Clásicos. Lo cierto es que en los últimos partidos contra el Barcelona no nos ha ido nada mal, ya iba siendo hora de llevarnos un revolcón. Si había que perder, no de esta forma, claro está, este era de lo más convenientes.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Mar 2022)

No te vayas, Carletto.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Mar 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Como diría el gran Schuster, _"no hase falta desir nada más"._
> 
> De las derrotas más tontas y con menos consecuencias de los últimos Clásicos. Lo cierto es que en los últimos partidos contra el Barcelona no nos ha ido nada mal, ya iba siendo hora de llevarnos un revolcón. Si había que perder, no de esta forma, claro está, este era de lo más convenientes.



Si, es evidente que en los casos anteriores, han sido victorias que han cristalizado en títulos. La de la Supercopa de este año. El año de la pandemia, justo antes de que viniese el bitxo, ganamos 2-0 en el Bernabeu y al final hubo que ganar 10 partidos seguidos también, pero esa victoria nos permitió igualar las fuerzas... si hay que perder (Porque algún día ibamos a perder, llevábamos 5 Clásicos seguidos ganados), que sea hoy.

Ya han dicho, la última vez que perdimos 0-4, acabamos ganando la 11º... no creo que se dé, pero llega un momento que no hay que rasgarse las vestiduras por un resultado contudente aislado. Será que el Barcelona no nos ha dado gostosidad con lo de Roma, lo de Liverpool, o el 2-8 de Lisboa, todo derrotas mucho peores que la de hoy y encima con mucho más eco. Sobretodo la de Liverpool, iban para triplete celebrado en Cibeles y se quedó en una Liga que estaba ganada 3 meses antes y la decadencia posterior. Esos son los partidos que dejan huella de verdad, los que acaban significando algo.

Si nuestra temporada acaba con 2 títulos y una buena labor en Shempions, y la suya con una goleada en el Bernabeu y cero titulos... pues lo de hoy no supone nada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Mar 2022)

Nos han ganado bien. Y se veía venir. Un far$a con ganas y un Madrí muy subido y sin Benzema. Mal planteamiento y jugadores que parecía que no se jugaban nada. Ahora es cuando el Madrí en los próximos 5 partidos debe demostrar que es el lógico campeón de Liga.
Y por supuesto, limpieza: Mariano, Bale, Isco, Panzard,... y traer jugadores con calidad y huevos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Mar 2022)

Os meteis con el ancelloti, pero mucho me da que tiene órdenes del Florencio de no poner a bale para que este no rasque buen contrato en otro equipo, poner a ausencio para venderle al Arsenal este verano y no sacar al seboso belga para ahorrarse los bonus del fichaje.

El italiano lo ve igual que nosotros, otra cosa es que lo pueda hacer.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Covid Bryant (21 Mar 2022)

vaya rabazo os comisteis eh mandriles?


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Mar 2022)

Al trampas le han regalado la lija. Lo de la primera vuelta fue una juerga de escándalos arbitrarios cada jornada, sobre todo para alejar al Atleti, hasta que acumularon distancia.

Ahora están sosteniendo al farsa para que no se salga de puestos champiñón.

La lija es del trampas. Sólo un desastre sin precedentes podría hacer que ellos mismos perdieran la lija que les han regalado con un lacito.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Os meteis con el ancelloti, pero mucho me da que tiene órdenes del Florencio de no poner a bale para que este no rasque buen contrato en otro equipo, poner a ausencio para venderle al Arsenal este verano y no sacar al seboso belga para ahorrarse los bonus del fichaje.
> 
> El italiano lo ve igual que nosotros, otra cosa es que lo pueda hacer.



tiene sentido salvo por el hecho de que Ancelotti ya era asi la otra vez que estuvo aqui,el pone a sus vacas sagradas y lo demas le importa un pimiento…

en el tercer año de Hazard en el Madrid aun hay bonus en juego?


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Mar 2022)

la mojón afición dermundo.
señirío







La afición del Real Madrid se fue del Bernabéu en el minuto 55: "Espérate no nos metan siete..."


La afición del Real Madrid tenía muchas ganas de que llegará el día del Clásico. Sin embargo, la ilusión se tornó en decepción cuando los seguidores vieron que el Barcelona iba hac




www.marca.com





los junjolistos deben de estar encantaos con la afición comepipera. Lo van a dar to en ercampo


----------



## josemanuelb (21 Mar 2022)

La primera vez desde que se fue el calvo que le he echado de menos, le daba la del pulpo al Farsa.

Soy hoy el Tito y ceso fulminantemente al abuelo y que acabe la temporada Baúl. Nunca jamás vi a un entrenador profesional jugar con 4 esquemas en un partido, los 4 equivocados y sin ensayar.

Y Carvajal y Casemiro en venta mañana.

Lo positivo que se ha ganado la Supercopa, los rivales están a -9 en la Liga y se ha eliminado al peseyé, pero lo de hoy es para tomarles la matrícula a unos cuantos, hay cosas que no se pueden consentir en el Madrid.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (21 Mar 2022)

Y esta mierda de equipo es el que ganará la Liga?

Qué tipo de TRAMPAS ha cometido para llegar a donde está?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> tiene sentido salvo por el hecho de que Ancelotti ya era asi la otra vez que estuvo aqui,el pone a sus vacas sagradas y lo demas le importa un pimiento…
> 
> en el tercer año de Hazard en el Madrid aun hay bonus en juego?




La otra vez hacia jugar a todos, más o menos minutos, bale jugaba siempre que estaba de titular o era el primer cambio, en una plantilla con mucha más calidad que ahora especialmente en el banquillo.

Con hazard por lo que cobra tiene que haber un factor económico detrás, porque si no lo intentas recuperar a toda costa, le pones en minutos basura o con partidos ya ganados para que si lo necesitas puedas tirar de el, y además el momento de hacerlo era este año, que ya pasa de los 30, es misión imposible venderle así sin que el Madrid pague la ficha con el equipo de destino.
Bale está más en forma que la mitad de los titulares, y siempre que juega rinde y es positivo.
Ausencio no aporta nada, pero nada, mete un gol de vez en cuando y el tío encima tiene los huevos de pensar que es importante y se reivindica.

Luego habría que estudiar porque se ha permitido que gente como Isco sean unos vagos de cojones O que Marcelo lleve desde los 29 años retirado como futbolista.

Lo de comprar a jovic...se necesitaba un delantero y parecía que podía dar resultado, te lo compro, lo de Maríano ya no tiene ni nombre.

James que era un hago de cojones era mejor suplente que cualquiera de estos, Chicharito más goleador y vino creo recordar cedido, bale durante cinco años fue el mejor tercer jugador del planeta.

Ahora tenemos a una banda de mataos.


----------



## 4motion (21 Mar 2022)

El abuelo cejas y su hijo a la puta calle, este no puede llevar adelante el nuevo proyecto del Real Madrid, se necesita un entrenador con URGENCIA y que sea solvente.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (21 Mar 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Bueeeeeeeno, chavales. Meada total del Barcelona. La verdad es que me lo he tomado con una tranquilidad acojonante. A los diez minutos he visto claro que esto acababa en paliza.
> 
> Algunas conclusiones:
> 1. Courtois es el mejor portero de la historia del Real Madrid. Lo dije y lo repito.
> ...



El abuelo cejas no puede seguir.

Eso está claro. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (21 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ¿Puede ser que esta vez sí venga Pochettino?
> Ancelotti no creo que dé para mucho más...



Desde luego. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Glokta (21 Mar 2022)

Dentro de lo que jode, porque jode perder 0-4 con el Barça, tampoco perdería los papeles como llevo diciendo cada vez que el madrid palma. El equipo lleva en reconstrucción intermitente desde la primera salida de Zidane con CR, fijaos que el equipo fundamental no ha variado excesivamente del año de pierdetegui salvo alguna ligera pieza. Las únicas inversiones fuerte fueron Hazard y Jovic que salieron rana y no hay mas. Aguantar esta temporada con una liga bajo el brazo + Supercopa, cuartos de champions minimo y un Vini que por fin ha explotado no está tan mal. Tirar los lastres que acaban contrato, viene Mbappe, con suerte Haaland, y hacer un equipo alrededor suya es un plan ganador. Me da escalofrios Carvajal 2025 pero bueno no andamos sobrados de laterales derechos

Lo dicho, las conclusiones y decisiones a final de temporada que no vamos tan mal. El entrenador no lo tengo claro, a Ancelotti hoy le ha dado un ataque de entrenador pero el resto de la temporada no lo ha hecho mal, Pochetino no me parece que este dirijiendo al peseye en condiciones aunque sería una opción. A mi el que me gusta de verdad es Conte pero el Bernabéu y la prensa nunca lo entendería


----------



## Fiodor (21 Mar 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> Dentro de lo que jode, porque jode perder 0-4 con el Barça, tampoco perdería los papeles como llevo diciendo cada vez que el madrid palma. El equipo lleva en reconstrucción intermitente desde la primera salida de Zidane con CR, fijaos que el equipo fundamental no ha variado excesivamente del año de pierdetegui salvo alguna ligera pieza. Las únicas inversiones fuerte fueron Hazard y Jovic que salieron rana y no hay mas. Aguantar esta temporada con una liga bajo el brazo + Supercopa, cuartos de champions minimo y un Vini que por fin ha explotado no está tan mal. Tirar los lastres que acaban contrato, viene Mbappe, con suerte Haaland, y hacer un equipo alrededor suya es un plan ganador. Me da escalofrios Carvajal 2025 pero bueno no andamos sobrados de laterales derechos
> 
> Lo dicho, las conclusiones y decisiones a final de temporada que no vamos tan mal. El entrenador no lo tengo claro, a Ancelotti hoy le ha dado un ataque de entrenador pero el resto de la temporada no lo ha hecho mal, Pochetino no me parece que este dirijiendo al peseye en condiciones aunque sería una opción. A mi el que me gusta de verdad es Conte pero el Bernabéu y la prensa nunca lo entendería



Un entrenador nuevo sin una buena limpieza de plantilla, no va a servir para nada. El que venga acabará poniendo siempre a los mismos, como este año Ancelotti o el año pasado con Zidane. Llevamos varios veranos con pocos fichajes y tirando de unos jugadores que tuvieron una buena época, pero todo se acaba y algunos no están ni para amistosos. 

Lo de la Liga bajo el brazo habrá que ver cómo afecta al Madrid este palo y quedan partidos muy complicados. Jugando dos partidos a la semana con los mismos titulares...


----------



## Chichimango (21 Mar 2022)

Algunos lo llevamos diciendo desde hace años: el nuevo proyecto empieza cuando llegue Mbappé. Hasta entonces, todo es transición. Se han probado jugadores, unos han salido bien (Militao, Alaba, Vinicius, Valverde, Camavinga) y otros mal. Ha sido una transición de cuatro años, pero es que el gabacho es caballo ganador y merecía la espera. Y si en esos cuatro años ganas dos Ligas, pues ni tan mal. 

Lo fundamental, para que la gente no se vuelva loca, es amarrar esta Liga como sea.


----------



## Fiodor (21 Mar 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Algunos lo llevamos diciendo desde hace años: el nuevo proyecto empieza cuando llegue Mbappé. Hasta entonces, todo es transición. Se han probado jugadores, unos han salido bien (Militao, Alaba, Vinicius, Valverde, Camavinga) y otros mal. Ha sido una transición de cuatro años, pero es que el gabacho es caballo ganador y merecía la espera. Y si en esos cuatro años ganas dos Ligas, pues ni tan mal.
> 
> Lo fundamental, para que la gente no se vuelva loca, es amarrar esta Liga como sea.



Este es el gran error del madridismo, pensar que con Mbappé se va a ganar todo. Sólo hay que ver al PSG cómo está ahora mismo... Si ayer hubiera estado Mbappé en el campo ¿qué podría haber hecho con los errores defensivos en los goles? Nada. A lo mejor habría metido un gol, pero el desastre del resto del equipo no lo iba a arreglar. El nuevo proyecto se empezará cuando se jubile a media plantilla, incluyendo a jugadores como Kroos que ya han dado el máximo y ya sólo les queda el declive.


----------



## Chichimango (21 Mar 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Este es el gran error del madridismo, pensar que con Mbappé se va a ganar todo. Sólo hay que ver al PSG cómo está ahora mismo... Si ayer hubiera estado Mbappé en el campo ¿qué podría haber hecho con los errores defensivos en los goles? Nada. A lo mejor habría metido un gol, pero el desastre del resto del equipo no lo iba a arreglar. El nuevo proyecto se empezará cuando se jubile a media plantilla, incluyendo a jugadores como Kroos que ya han dado el máximo y ya sólo les queda el declive.



Para empezar, ayer con un delantero en el campo el Barça hubiese jugado diez metros más atrás. Pero como salimos sin 9, pudieron hacer lo que les dio la gana porque el Madrid era incapaz de crear peligro en ataque. 

Jugar con un delantero es fundamental, y si se trata del mejor delantero del mundo, ni te cuento. Anda que no hemos ganado Ligas tontas con gente como Ronaldo o Van Nistelroy hinchándose a meter goles.


----------



## Chichimango (21 Mar 2022)

Y además no significa que con la llegada de Mbappé automáticamente lo vayamos a ganar todo, eso no ocurrió ni con Cristiano. Pero con su llegada empieza de verdad el proyecto porque dispones en tu plantilla del mejor futbolista del mundo, y eso tiene su peso específico, tanto para tus propios jugadores como para los rivales.


----------



## 4motion (21 Mar 2022)

El abuelo cejas y su hijo deben estar fuera en el nuevo proyecto.

Es imprescindible.

El cejas es un alineador y un gestor pero se necesita, táctica y eso no lo tiene ni el ni su hijo. 

Tanto mbappe como haaland necesitan un buen proyecto y eso parte de un buen entrenador. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (21 Mar 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Este es el gran error del madridismo, pensar que con Mbappé se va a ganar todo. Sólo hay que ver al PSG cómo está ahora mismo... Si ayer hubiera estado Mbappé en el campo ¿qué podría haber hecho con los errores defensivos en los goles? Nada. A lo mejor habría metido un gol, pero el desastre del resto del equipo no lo iba a arreglar. El nuevo proyecto se empezará cuando se jubile a media plantilla, incluyendo a jugadores como Kroos que ya han dado el máximo y ya sólo les queda el declive.



Y un nuevo entrenador.

No te olvides. 

No un gestor buen rollista como el Abuelo cejas e hijo. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (21 Mar 2022)

El salvaje guatemalteco dijo:


> Nadie dice nada de Alaba? Vaya un paquete. Ni por alto, ni por bajo ni al cruce



Pero es negro, Bro. Es necesario para el sello Agenda Approval.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Otrasvidas (21 Mar 2022)

Benzemoro sabía que ayer tocaba masonada y no quiso aparecer en la foto en el mejor momento de su carrera a nivel individual. Otros como Kroos o Modric llevaban ya unos cuantos bailes culerdos a cuestas y no han tenido reparos en aparecer en otro más.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (21 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Os meteis con el ancelloti, pero mucho me da que tiene órdenes del Florencio de no poner a bale para que este no rasque buen contrato en otro equipo, poner a ausencio para venderle al Arsenal este verano y no sacar al seboso belga para ahorrarse los bonus del fichaje.
> 
> El italiano lo ve igual que nosotros, otra cosa es que lo pueda hacer.



Pues menudo pelele.
Y aunque fuera asi, le ha dicho el presidente que salieran al campo como si la liga estuviese ganada? Le dijo sal sin un 9 ante un equipo que quiere tener la wlota e ir por ti?
Ciertas actitudes no se pueden consentir y este entrenador debe irse justo al acabat el ultimo partido de liga


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (21 Mar 2022)

El salvaje guatemalteco dijo:


> Nadie dice nada de Alaba? Vaya un paquete. Ni por alto, ni por bajo ni al cruce



Es que Alaba no es un buen central por mucho que lo pongan ahí.
Es buen lateral, o buen centrocampista. Pero central no es. 
Que el mariquita de Guardiola lo pusiese ahí, pues vale.
Así le pasó. 0 champios.


----------



## The Replicant (21 Mar 2022)

corramos un (es) tupido velo sobre lo de ayer y a preparar el partido contra el Celta para dentro de 15 dias,


----------



## Fiodor (21 Mar 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Es que Alaba no es un buen central por mucho que lo pongan ahí.
> Es buen lateral, o buen centrocampista. Pero central no es.
> Que el mariquita de Guardiola lo pusiese ahí, pues vale.
> Así le pasó. 0 champios.



Le falta altura para ser central. Entre Militao y él cuando les toca un delantero centro alto y buen rematador lo pasan mal. También creo que de lateral aportaría mucho más al equipo. Es rápido, centra bien y tiene buen disparo...


----------



## cebollo (21 Mar 2022)

En Twitter season lleva tiempo diciendo que Ancelotti tiene órdenes de no sacar a Hazard ni a Jovic para que acepten ser vendidos o cedidos.

Si pasa lo "normal" o sea, ganar la liga y ser eliminado en Champions ¿que pasará con el entrenador? Creo que dependerá de la Champions, si la eliminación es digna y en una eliminatoria igualada podría seguir. Pero si contra el Chelsea o el City se hace un ridículo como el de ayer está fuera. 

MI mayor temor ahora es que Carvajal, Kroos y Casemiro se conviertan en los Isco, Bale y Marcelo de los próximos años. Jugadores acabados con buenos contratos que te los quedas porque hasta el entrenador más tonto de la liga de Dubai sabe que están acabados.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (21 Mar 2022)

Lo bueno es este parón. 2 semanitas para recapacitar y hacer reset.


----------



## euromelon (21 Mar 2022)

El que marcó dos goles tenía que estar expulsado antes del 15 jajaja. Pero en Europa a mamar las ratas culerdas


----------



## Edu.R (21 Mar 2022)

Es curioso, siempre hemos sido nosotros los que perdíamos la liga en otoño para luego intentar una remontada épica.

Ahora es al revés, nosotros con mucha ventaja y un rival fuerte que apela a la épica.

No hay que tomárselo a coña, es verdad que 9 puntos en 9 jornadas son muchos, pero nosotros recuperamos 11 en 8 jornadas hace poco, aunque el Barcelona tenía 12 y no sirvió. Pero vaya que es mejor ir con cuidado, es verdad que es difícil que el Barcelona se haga un 30 de 30 y nosotros cometamos 3-4 errores, pero te vienen 2-3 lesiones juntas ahora del parón de selecciones, coges una racha mala y todo puede pasar.

La Liga NO está ganada, y como dijeron en enero, va a haber que cagar sangre. Una pena lo de ayer porque permitía focalizarse casi al 100% en Europa, ahora en principio no vamos a poder.


----------



## Fiodor (21 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> En Twitter season lleva tiempo diciendo que Ancelotti tiene órdenes de no sacar a Hazard ni a Jovic para que acepten ser vendidos o cedidos.
> 
> Si pasa lo "normal" o sea, ganar la liga y ser eliminado en Champions ¿que pasará con el entrenador? Creo que dependerá de la Champions, si la eliminación es digna y en una eliminatoria igualada podría seguir. Pero si contra el Chelsea o el City se hace un ridículo como el de ayer está fuera.
> 
> MI mayor temor ahora es que Carvajal, Kroos y Casemiro se conviertan en los Isco, Bale y Marcelo de los próximos años. Jugadores acabados con buenos contratos que te los quedas porque hasta el entrenador más tonto de la liga de Dubai sabe que están acabados.



Con sólo ver a Hazard y Jovic en el campo, con esa sangre de horchata, no creo que haga falta que le den órdenes a Ancelotti para que no jueguen.


----------



## euromelon (21 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> En Twitter season lleva tiempo diciendo que Ancelotti tiene órdenes de no sacar a Hazard ni a Jovic para que acepten ser vendidos o cedidos.
> 
> Si pasa lo "normal" o sea, ganar la liga y ser eliminado en Champions ¿que pasará con el entrenador? Creo que dependerá de la Champions, si la eliminación es digna y en una eliminatoria igualada podría seguir. Pero si contra el Chelsea o el City se hace un ridículo como el de ayer está fuera.
> 
> MI mayor temor ahora es que Carvajal, Kroos y Casemiro se conviertan en los Isco, Bale y Marcelo de los próximos años. Jugadores acabados con buenos contratos que te los quedas porque hasta el entrenador más tonto de la liga de Dubai sabe que están acabados.



Sison es un payaso


----------



## petro6 (21 Mar 2022)

Lo que me produce más placer es que aunque perdiéramos la Liga, los culerdos querrían estar en nuestra situación.


----------



## Fiodor (21 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es curioso, siempre hemos sido nosotros los que perdíamos la liga en otoño para luego intentar una remontada épica.
> 
> Ahora es al revés, nosotros con mucha ventaja y un rival fuerte que apela a la épica.
> 
> ...



Es cierto, el Madrid siempre suele remontar en los últimos años, salvo en la última temporada de Ancelotti que empezó arrasando y se perdió la Liga al final. El Barcelona no va a perder puntos y el Madrid tiene que ir a Sevilla, Pamplona y al campo del Atleti. Como a los jugadores les tiemblen las piernas, puede haber Liga. El partido contra el Celta será clave, si no se gana aparecerán los viejos fantasmas...


----------



## petro6 (21 Mar 2022)

No estáis pillando la estrategia de Caguetto: Se va a dejar arrasar en los próximos partidos para que el Far$a se lo crea, y ganará la Liga en la última jornada, destrozándoles mentalmente para la siguiente. Un plan sin fisuras.

PD El Militao ayer parecía el típico fichaje brasileño del que hay que huír. Qué forma de cantar y tocarse los huevos.


----------



## xilebo (21 Mar 2022)

*Mensaje claro de Ancelotti al vestuario tras la debacle*

El italiano echa por el desagüe mucho crédito. Su plan con *Modric* arriba, el paso a defensa de tres... un berenjenal táctico difícil de explicar.


Una mala noche la tiene cualquiera


----------



## 8=> (21 Mar 2022)

4motion dijo:


> El abuelo cejas y su hijo deben estar fuera en el nuevo proyecto.
> 
> Es imprescindible.
> 
> ...



Pero qué puto imbécil eres coño. Sois el puto cáncer del Madrid y de España. No os vale ningún entrenador a los mierdas cuñaos desdentados garrulos estúpidos. Tiene 3 champions y ligas en 5 países y te atreves a despreciarlo puto imbécil anormal tonto de los COJONES.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Mar 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Es cierto, el Madrid siempre suele remontar en los últimos años, salvo en la última temporada de Ancelotti que empezó arrasando y se perdió la Liga al final. El Barcelona no va a perder puntos y el Madrid tiene que ir a Sevilla, Pamplona y al campo del Atleti. Como a los jugadores les tiemblen las piernas, puede haber Liga. El partido contra el Celta será clave, si no se gana aparecerán los viejos fantasmas...



Para mi hay Liga, está alomejor 95-5, pero hay. Si el Barcelona no estuviese con viento a favor, pues no habría Liga. Pero puede ser que no fallen, y ahi entra la variable pájara corta donde te dejas 5-6 puntos en un momento.

El año pasado el Atleti tenía 12 de ventaja y la ganó el último día también. Para nosotros es una situación "nueva" que hace mucho que no se da. Desde luego los veteranos no han vivido esto.

Yo seria cauto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Mar 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Jajajaja ya se te ha pasado la gracia payacho ?




Hola, buenos días, me llamo obiwanchernobil, forero revelación 2021, golden boy 2021, artist awards 2021, burbuja entertaiment 2021, ganador de varios premios en la prestigiosa gala navideña de burbuja y firme candidato en los premios "Antonio risiones tercera dosis" que se celebrarán en breve, altruista, filántropo, filósofo, humilde y guía espiritual.
Master en cinematografía canon en burbuja.
Máster en videojuegos por la prestigiosa universidad burbuja.
Máster en conocimientos futbolísticos por la universidad don Vicente del krusty.


Creador de hilos como "mi perro es homosexual", "19 pajas en un día", mi perro a sufrido una sobredosis de cocaína", "os enseño cómo acostarnos con una mujer a la semana", "voy a representar a España en la masturbaton".

Creador del hilo temático que más rápido a crecido en la historia de guardería.

Creador de novelas ilustres como "Braulio se compra la camiseta de mbappe" o "María conoce a mamadou en Tinder".

Gran experto en el análisis y complejo mundo de las jacas con hilos como "las jacas olímpicas" o "top de videoclips extractores de ROCIADAS" .

Experto en temas sociales de interés general, consultor oficial de burbuja.

Vicepresidente en funciones del partido reformista y ministro del ministerio de la paja dentro del mismo partido.

Dígame:

¿Quién es usted?, ¿En qué puedo ayudarle?.


----------



## ravenare (21 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola, buenos días, me llamo obiwanchernobil, forero revelación 2021, golden boy 2021, artist awards 2021, burbuja entertaiment 2021, ganador de varios premios en la prestigiosa gala navideña de burbuja y firme candidato en los premios "Antonio risiones tercera dosis" que se celebrarán en breve, altruista, filántropo, filósofo, humilde y guía espiritual.
> Master en cinematografía canon en burbuja.
> Máster en videojuegos por la prestigiosa universidad burbuja.
> Máster en conocimientos futbolísticos por la universidad don Vicente del krusty.
> ...



Se te ha olvidado algo más. Drogadicto bebedor de latas de Monster. En el foro soy alguien, IRL solo un drogadicto. Enhorabuena golden.

Mira la fecha de registro y mira lo que eres. Noob.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola, buenos días, me llamo obiwanchernobil, forero revelación 2021, golden boy 2021, artist awards 2021, burbuja entertaiment 2021, ganador de varios premios en la prestigiosa gala navideña de burbuja y firme candidato en los premios "Antonio risiones tercera dosis" que se celebrarán en breve, altruista, filántropo, filósofo, humilde y guía espiritual.
> Master en cinematografía canon en burbuja.
> Máster en videojuegos por la prestigiosa universidad burbuja.
> Máster en conocimientos futbolísticos por la universidad don Vicente del krusty.
> ...



¿Ya le has enviado tu curriculum a @calopez?


----------



## petro6 (21 Mar 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Se te ha olvidado algo más. Drogadicto bebedor de latas de Monster. En el foro soy alguien, IRL solo un drogadicto. Enhorabuena golden.
> 
> Mira la fecha de registro y mira lo que eres. Noob.



¿Qué haces aquí? Corre, que Xavi se muere porque se la sigas chupando fuerte... Que hay que ganar la Liga¡¡¡

JAJAJAAJJAJAJAJAJAJAAJJA


----------



## petro6 (21 Mar 2022)

Es que para nosotros es un partido más, para ellos una cuestión de estado (supongo que el adoctrinamiento desde la infancia tendrá algo que ver) Nuestra principal amenaza es el Milan.


----------



## ravenare (21 Mar 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> ¿Qué haces aquí? Corre, que Xavi se muere porque se la sigas chupando fuerte... Que hay que ganar la Liga¡¡¡
> 
> JAJAJAAJJAJAJAJAJAJAAJJA



Qué haces aquí dice el mierdecilla cuando se pasa la vida en nuestro hilo. Nadie habla de ganar la Liga, aquí se habla de la paliza que os metimos ayer. De nada más, entiendes monicaco ?


----------



## 8=> (21 Mar 2022)

Lo que no tiene es nivel para hacerlo.

El Madrid es siempre un equipo trabajador y humilde hormiga que gana por constancia y sacrificio y nunca por brillar y destacar en su juego. De hecho, nadie sabe por qué gana tanto jugando tan mal siempre. Un club que lleva en crisis desde siempre y que acaba ganado más ligas y champions que nadie sin ser nunca el favorito.


----------



## 8=> (21 Mar 2022)

Cristiano Bale Benzema Modric Kroos Ramos Marcelo te parece que no eran estrellas carísimas todos?

Pues ganaron 4 y unas semis seguidas.


----------



## petro6 (21 Mar 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Qué haces aquí dice el mierdecilla cuando se pasa la vida en nuestro hilo. Nadie habla de ganar la Liga, aquí se habla de la paliza que os metimos ayer. De nada más, entiendes monicaco ?



Disfruta mientras puedas, que los pagos no perdonan. 

PD Recuerda quitarte la dentadura cuando le hagas la Xavineta..ajjajaja


----------



## petro6 (21 Mar 2022)

Te vuelvo a repetir, que el Madrid es un equipo de fútbol y los otros son un partido político independentista.


----------



## 4motion (21 Mar 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Pero qué puto imbécil eres coño. Sois el puto cáncer del Madrid y de España. No os vale ningún entrenador a los mierdas cuñaos desdentados garrulos estúpidos. Tiene 3 champions y ligas en 5 países y te atreves a despreciarlo puto imbécil anormal tonto de los COJONES.



También el puto calvo Zz y era una mierda de entrenador, sois puta escoria.

Tu y ellos.

Entrenadores no alineadores atontado de los cojones. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Mar 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Se te ha olvidado algo más. Drogadicto bebedor de latas de Monster. En el foro soy alguien, IRL solo un drogadicto. Enhorabuena golden.
> 
> Mira la fecha de registro y mira lo que eres. Noob.






No as respondido a mis preguntas:

¿Y Tu quién eres?.

¿En qué puedo ayudarte?.


¿Necesitas ayuda?, Ábrete a nosotros, no temas, podemos ayudarte.

Se te ha olvidado mencionar también que tengo la colección completa de los vigilantes de la playa en VHS rip.


----------



## 11kjuan (21 Mar 2022)

En España hay dos tipos de Madridistas al perder su equipo un domingo:

1-los que se levantan mosqueados y de mala leche y les toca ir a remar

2-los que se levantan mosqueados, miran el reloj, se vuelven a dormir para luego a la una de la tarde levantarse a tomarse el vermú.

Por sus acciones los reconecereis.


----------



## 8=> (21 Mar 2022)

Los subnormales siempre queréis echar a todos los entrenadores no dais para más.

Los mejores currículums del mundo y no os sirve ninguno todos son malísimos. Si ganan es puta suerte por tener un equipazo.

Iros a tomar por culo todos coño.

Ahora diciendo que el Madrid no tenía un equipo de estrellas mundiales con dos fichajes record del mundo en sus filas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Mar 2022)

El Barcelona del que hablas no solo tenía uno de los mejores jugadores de la historia (dinho) tenía a los mejores del mundo en el centro del campo (Xavi, Iniesta), uno de los mejores mediapunta del mundo (deco), uno de los mejores laterales de la historia (Alves), uno de los mejores centrales de la historia (Puyol) y en aquel momento un delantero top (Samuel etoo), uno de los mejores medios defensivos (Toure), un central de alto nivel por aquel entonces (pique o Márquez).

No se, a mi no me parecen una banda de matados, los equipos que mejores futbolistas tienen son los que siempre aspiran a ganar la títulos, no hay más secretos.
Comparar al PSG como haces con el Madrid de los galácticos no tiene (con todo el respeto del mundo) ni pies ni cabeza, el Madrid hizo un equipo ganador con los futbolistas top de los equipos más importantes del mundo en EDAD DE JUGAR, el PSG ha contratado jugadores que no Barcelona ni Madrid querían ya y acabados futbolísticamente, o problemáticos como di María o Neymar, la única estrella joven que ha militado en el PSG se les marcha al Madrid.
Dime la edad con la que fueron beckham, buffón, ibraimovic y compañía a París, pues eso.


Fichar a mbappe es obligatorio, pues es de los pocos jugadores actuales que a nivel individual son decisivos, ya no hay ese tipo de futbolista, además de lo que supone para el Madrid tener al llamado a ser futbolista más importante de los próximos 10 años.

En lo que si tal vez te doy la razón es que antes de fichar a haaland ficharía a alguien para el centro del campo y otro en defensa.

Pero creo también que asegurarse al mayor goleador es obligación del Madrid, reunir a los dos es una muestra de poder, asegurarse la viabilidad economíca del club y marketing que es de lo que trata este negocio.


Ahora te pregunto.

Dime qué plantilla del Madrid aparte de la de di estefano de la 60 que haya estado más cerca de conseguir copas de Europa que las dos etapas de florentino llenando el equipo de estrellas?...

Ninguna, el Madrid lo borda en los 60, y solo con la quinta del buitre llega a estar cerca de la champions, después viene Lorenzo Sanz y a golpe de talonario con grandes individualidades arma un equipo (seedorf, Roberto Carlos, redondo) y gana la champions.

Siempre se está amas cerca de ganar la Champions con grandes plantillas de individualidades que sin ellas, siempre.

Otra cosa es que esas individualidades estén dispuestas a currar que ya es distinto, cuando seguro que ya están de vuelta de todo es si los fichas con 34 años como el PSG.

No es sólo deporte, es viabilidad económica, hay que fichar los porque son los grandes jugadores.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Mar 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Lo que no tiene es nivel para hacerlo.
> 
> El Madrid es siempre un equipo trabajador y humilde hormiga que gana por constancia y sacrificio y nunca por brillar y destacar en su juego. De hecho, nadie sabe por qué gana tanto jugando tan mal siempre. Un club que lleva en crisis desde siempre y que acaba ganado más ligas y champions que nadie sin ser nunca el favorito.



Yo también tengo la sensación de que eso de que el Madrid no golea al Barca porque no quiere es autoengañarse...

El Barca generalmente siempre tiene más facilidad y fluidez en ataque,y si el rival baja el pistón un poco atrás les cuesta menos hacer un saco de goles.El Madrid es otra cosa,gana pero no da generalmente esa impresión de poder pasarte por encima,por eso cuando el barca está mal gana,pero con uno o dos goles y con dolor...

Lo siento,es lo que veo


----------



## artemis (21 Mar 2022)

Jajajajajaja hasta @ravenare que representa perfectamente el refrán español de no hay pueblo sin Mercadona ni tonto del Pueblo sin su chandal del Barcelona os esta humillando.... Jajajajajja 0-4 en vuestro campo jajajajajajjajaja


----------



## juantxxxo (21 Mar 2022)

Ronaldinho era el crack, pero ese equipo funcionó gracias también a Deco y Etoo. Tanto el piños como Etoo podían haber jugado en el Madrid.

Lo de anoche una cagada que espero no se vuelva a repetir.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (21 Mar 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Para empezar, ayer con un delantero en el campo el Barça hubiese jugado diez metros más atrás. Pero como salimos sin 9, pudieron hacer lo que les dio la gana porque el Madrid era incapaz de crear peligro en ataque.
> 
> Jugar con un delantero es fundamental, y si se trata del mejor delantero del mundo, ni te cuento. Anda que no hemos ganado Ligas tontas con gente como Ronaldo o Van Nistelroy hinchándose a meter goles.



No se de donde sacas que Bapé sea un 9 como Ronaldo o Van Nistelroy.

Ayer hubiera jugado en la posicion de Vinicius e ya.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Mar 2022)

De todas ha llegado un momento que los Clásicos es mejor jugarlos de visitante. Para ambos.

Es curioso, pero es real. 

¿Qué vale más, 4 Clásicos por 1-0 que dan títulos, o un clásico por 0-4 que no da nada?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Mar 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Ronaldinho era el crack, pero ese equipo funcionó gracias también a Deco y Etoo. Tanto el piños como Etoo podían haber jugado en el Madrid.
> 
> Lo de anoche una cagada que espero no se vuelva a repetir.



Es que tal como lo cuentan parece que eran unos minundis el resto del equipo, tenían a dinho, el mejor centro del campo del mundo, dos defensas top en sus puestos, un delantero de mucho nivel como dices y un tal deco que pasaba por allí.


----------



## 4motion (21 Mar 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Los subnormales siempre queréis echar a todos los entrenadores no dais para más.
> 
> Los mejores currículums del mundo y no os sirve ninguno todos son malísimos. Si ganan es puta suerte por tener un equipazo.
> 
> ...



Tanto el abuelo cejas y su hijo como el calvo ZZ eran alineadores sin ni puta idea de táctica y con una flor en el culo, el calvo se encontró con un Madrid fabricado por mou y la flor en el culo le vino de cara.

El abuelo cejas, lo mismo.

Pero la flor se acaba y te pintan la cara día si y día también.

Y luego empiezan las locuras en las alineaciones como hizo el calvo y como hace el cejas y su hijo. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tururut12 (21 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> De todas ha llegado un momento que los Clásicos es mejor jugarlos de visitante. Para ambos.
> 
> Es curioso, pero es real.
> 
> ¿Qué vale más, 4 Clásicos por 1-0 que dan títulos, o un clásico por 0-4 que no da nada?



De momento habrá que esperar ya que aún es pronto, pero si el Real juega mal y le abandona la suerte, va a perder la Liga casi seguro.


----------



## Manero (21 Mar 2022)

Pues después de estamparse en el Bernabéu contra la Xavineta este es el estado en el que ha quedado la Carlettoneta.




Carletto ya está sentenciado por Florentino, hasta final de temporada harán una conjura para intentar conservar el liderato en Liga y no hacer el ridículo en europa con una goleada, pero la temporada próxima el Madrid tendrá un nuevo entrenador.

Como antimadridista confeso deseo que el próximo entrenador del Madrid sea o Raúl o Pochettino, con ellos al frente el futuro proyecto del Madrid tiene pinta de hundirse como el Titanic. De hecho si llegase Pochettino no tengo claro que Mbappé aceptase ir al Madrid y más aún si Zidane se sienta en el banquillo del PSG como todo apunta.


----------



## xilebo (21 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> De todas ha llegado un momento que los Clásicos es mejor jugarlos de visitante. Para ambos.
> 
> Es curioso, pero es real.
> 
> ¿Qué vale más, 4 Clásicos por 1-0 que dan títulos, o un clásico por 0-4 que no da nada?



Bueno, da VALORS, MORAL......  

*No Benzema, No Party*


----------



## tururut12 (21 Mar 2022)

Porque los jugadores son unos vagos y ayer lo demostraron con creces. Y además el entrenador es un idiota por probar experimentos en un partido importante.

Ayer era un día clave para golear al Barça o al menos ganarlo. Imaginad un 4 a 0. Quedaría tocado el Barça y si perdiera ante el Sevilla, podría entrar en crisis, no remontar el vuelo y no clasificarse para la Champions. Ya le dejas mal para la próxima temporada. El Madrid ganando finiquita casi la Liga y puede preparar bien la Champions. Me pregunto si los jugadores y el entrenador no se percataron de la importancia del partido. No era uno más.

Ahora tras perder estrepitosamente, le das alas al Barça para que pueda ganarte la Liga si fallas más de la cuenta o por lo menos de ser segundo porque el Barça va a ganar casi todos los partidos que le restan.


----------



## cebollo (21 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo también tengo la sensación de que eso de que el Madrid no golea al Barca porque no quiere es autoengañarse...
> 
> El Barca generalmente siempre tiene más facilidad y fluidez en ataque,y si el rival baja el pistón un poco atrás les cuesta menos hacer un saco de goles.El Madrid es otra cosa,gana pero no da generalmente esa impresión de poder pasarte por encima,por eso cuando el barca está mal gana,pero con uno o dos goles y con dolor...
> 
> Lo siento,es lo que veo



El Real Madrid no presiona bien. En cuanto un entrenador quiere imponer una presión fuerte (Benítez, Lopetegui) dura muy poco. 

Y el Barcelona tiene buenos pasadores y mueve bien el balón. Si les presionas mal te bailan. Metidos atrás y jugando a la contra el Madri les puede ganar, de hecho en Barcelona han hecho buenos partidos. Con arbitrajes dignos el Madri de Zidane hubiera ganado todos en el Nou Camp. 

En el Bernabeu salen a presionar arriba, que no lo has hecho en todo el año. Presionas mal, llegas tarde, corres para nada y en cuanto encajas el primero te hundes. Y no puedes dar leña porque los árbitros en España no te lo van a consentir. No les puedes hacer el partido duro que al Madri le hacen en Mestalla, San Mames, Metropolitano, el Sadar, Sánchez Pizjuan...


----------



## artemis (21 Mar 2022)

El 17 de agosto de 2017 siempre será recordado por el atropello masivo en las Ramblas, el 20 de marzo de 2022 quedará marcado en nuestras memorias como el atropello de la xavineta en la Castellana....


----------



## euromelon (21 Mar 2022)

Pues mira prefiero ganar champions


----------



## artemis (21 Mar 2022)

jajajajaja Ficticius en un gif...


----------



## Manero (21 Mar 2022)

artemis dijo:


> jajajajaja Ficticius en un gif...



Es que hay que ser muy tonto para hacer ahí ese piscinazo buscando el penalti en vez de chutar a gol, que con levantarla un poco ya estaba dentro.


----------



## petro6 (21 Mar 2022)

Piscinicius.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (21 Mar 2022)

artemis dijo:


> jajajajaja Ficticius en un gif...



Es que es muy tonto el chaval. 
Vamos a ver, al brasa no le pitan penaltis en contra desde el siglo pasado.
Aunque te claven los tacos no lo van a pitar,
y vas... Y TE TIRAS SIN NINGUNA NECESIDAD, cuando podías haber chutado perfectamente.
En serio piensas que te lo van a pitar??? contra el BRASA?????? No me jodas 
Este chaval es medio gilipollas. Se merecía una amarilla por tirarse y otra amarilla por tonto.
Si quiere que eso le funcione, debe fichar por el barsita. O por el bilbao (BRASA B)


----------



## xilebo (21 Mar 2022)

*Hay nueve que no cuentan*

Hasta siete jugadores que deberían fomentar la competencia interna en el *Real Madrid* apenas cuentan, condicionando las rotaciones y los onces de *Ancelotti*.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Mar 2022)

Compañeros, lo importante es que somos catalanes, y hoy se respira catalanidad en todos los lados.

Aquello donde alcanza a ponerse el sol es catalán, desde la fábrica de huevos catalanes Kinder hasta el Bernabéu.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Hay nueve que no cuentan*
> 
> Hasta siete jugadores que deberían fomentar la competencia interna en el *Real Madrid* apenas cuentan, condicionando las rotaciones y los onces de *Ancelotti*.




Ausencio.

Seboso belga.

Seboso malagueño.

Seboso brasileño.

Váter.

Mariano.


Jovic.


----------



## Alberoni (21 Mar 2022)

Lo de ayer fue un desastre, culpa de la táctica del entrenador y de la actitud de los jugadores, pero no olvidemos la responsabilidad de Florentino, de no fichar un delantero reserva de Benzema, cuando se ha demostrado por activa y por pasiva que los que tienen, Mariano y Jovic, no valen.
Y esto viene de lejos, desde la marcha de Cristiano al menos, incluso un año antes con la marcha de Morata, y no traerle un sustituto a Zidane, después de haber logrado el francés un doblete de liga y Copa de Europa, algo que no sucedia desde los tiempos de Di Stefano.
En mi opinión acertó en dejar salir a Cristiano, pues no podía, ni debía pagar lo que pedía el portugues, que se sentia herido en su ego tras la renovación de Messi. Gracias en parte a esa renovación, el Barcelona está en tan nefasta situación económica. Pero no traer a un delantero crontrastado que te asegure goles como podia ser Lewandowski fué un tremendo error.

Lo que más me desespera de Florentino, es que parece ese tipo de hombre que prefiere perder, antes que admitir un error.
Lo de Jovic se vió en su primera temporada, que no valia para el Madrid, que no podia con la presión de jugar en el club blanco, algo así como le pasó a Lorenzo Sanz con el fichaje del lateral portugues Secretario, pues bien se admite el error y se subsana, como hizo Sanz fichando a Panucci. Y al serbio te lo quitas de en encima como puedas, pero te lo quitas de encima. Es absurdo y de idiotas, seguir insistiendo en el error.

El futbol es asi, algunas veces aciertas y otras te equivocas.

Solo recuerdo una vez, en que Florentino aceptó un error y lo subsanó rapidamente, cuando vendió a Walter Samuel al Inter, justo un año después de haberselo fichado a la Roma, cuando el central argentino tenia la vitola de ser el mejor defensa central del mundo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Mar 2022)

Empiezo a ver un patrón:

ZZ no quiere echar a Ronaldo así que se va. 

Floren echa a Ronaldo

Floren le pide a ZZ que vuelva.

ZZ no quiere echar a Ramos así que se va. 

Floren echa a Ramos y de paso a Varane, Marcelo, Bale e Isco ya que está.

Siguiente paso?


----------



## xilebo (21 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ausencio.
> 
> Seboso belga.
> 
> ...



Madre mia, en julio va a aumentar la tasa del paro en España  

*Alaba aún está celebrando la victoria ante el PSG*


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Mar 2022)

En lija hay dos equipos protejidos: 
El trampas y el farsa.

Contra cualquier otro equipo son sostenidos arbitrariamente. Pero cuando se enfrentan, los arbitriajes son bastante neutrales.


----------



## Lomo Plateado (21 Mar 2022)

*Quién esté pensando que Ancelotti tiene que ser cesado por un partido es claramente un retrasado mental agudo*.

Esto también va por ti Lama y por todos esos tertulianos de radio que llenaban y llenan segundos de radio con semejantes estupideces.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Mar 2022)

artemis dijo:


> jajajajaja Ficticius en un gif...



Es muy buen jugador pero se está volviendo muy tonto,siempre empeñado en protestar todo y tirarse,ni que fuera criado en la masía...


----------



## seven up (21 Mar 2022)

Lo he dicho muchas veces, el problema del Real Madrid no es la plantilla, el problema son los técnicos. Jubilotti no es un entrenador, simplemente es un alineador que sigue escrupulosamente la jerarquía del vestuario, no quiere complicaciones a pesar de que no suele durar más de dos años en ningún equipo. No es normal que con el fondo de armario con el que dispone salga contra el Barça con Modric de 9. No es normal que teniendo a Mendy lesionado no tengas en el banquillo a Gutiérrez. Tampoco que con el rendimiento de Carvajal esta temporada, cedas a Odriozola o que dejes que vendan a Odegaard con los años que tienen Modric y Kroos. El partido fue un completo despropósito técnico y táctico, podemos dar gracias de no habernos quedado con 6 u 8 goles en contra.

Respecto a los fichajes da lo mismo que traigas a Haaland, Mbappe o al coño de la Bernarda, invariablemente solo juegan 11 jugadores al mismo tiempo, si no los pones o los pones en posiciones que no son las suyas o si no tienen confianza estás desperdiciando el potencial del banquillo. Si traes a Haaland tienes que quitar a Benzemá, como pasó con Panzard y Vinicius, Ramos y Militao o Mendy y Marcelo. Mou tenía muy claro lo de dos jugadores por posición, teniendo enchufados a los 22 jugadores de la plantilla y cuando aquello no había 5 cambios por partido.

Respecto al Barça, normal, han pasado de tener un saldo de 97 millones a tener -144 millones, se han gastado un montón de dinero y por algún sitio tiene que verse esa inversión, se han jugado un parte importante de su patrimonio para clasificarse como sea para la Champions este año. Jubilotti una vez más no se había enterado de que este Barça no es el de Enero y salió a uvas.

Muchos han preferido quedarse con el resultado del PSG lanzando las campanas al vuelo, olvidando del repaso que nos dieron durante 150 minutos por el planteamiento de Jubilotti. Y me reitero en lo expuesto en otras ocasiones, para mi lo importante este año es la Liga, con Jubilotti por desgracia no hay para más y tampoco está ganada. Veremos las consecuencias anímicas del desastre de este partido y espero de corazón que el equipo no se rompa.


----------



## Lomo Plateado (21 Mar 2022)

y quién no?

Eres el típico empalmado que a la mínima quiere cambios , ok traemos un nuevo sistema como Vanderlei Luxemburgo y con el nos traemos a otro Bale y otro Hazard, suena bien.
Al Madrid le ha venido siempre bien una figura como Ancelotti , Del Bosque .... Pasan desapercibidos, cumplen y ganan titulos. hay que ver que poca paciencia y valores teneis con la gente con la que lo da todo con el Madrid. También serás un anti casillas follaMourinhos ( eltrozodemierda)


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Mar 2022)

Hombre claro, pero el problema es a quien pones. Raúl está verde. Las mejores opciones son Klopp y Tuchel, y este incluso podría estar encantado de salir del Chelsea.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Mar 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> y quién no?
> 
> Eres el típico empalmado que a la mínima quiere cambios , ok traemos un nuevo sistema como Vanderlei Luxemburgo y con el nos traemos a otro Bale y otro Hazard, suena bien.
> Al Madrid le ha venido siempre bien una figura como Ancelotti , Del Bosque .... Pasan desapercibidos, cumplen y ganan titulos. hay que ver que poca paciencia y valores teneis con la gente con la que lo da todo con el Madrid. También serás un anti casillas follaMourinhos ( eltrozodemierda)



Sasto. Podemos criticar muchas cosas de Anche, pero para este Madrí es lo mejor que había.


----------



## josemanuelb (21 Mar 2022)

Con el dinero de Haaland sería mucho mejor traer un lateral derecho, un centrocampista y un central, porque la mitad de la plantilla ya lo dio todo en las 3 Champions seguidas y ya no da para más (sobretodo Carvajal, Casemiro y Kroos). Y rezar para que Karim aguante 2 años más dándole algún descanso, si viene Mbappe ya no tendrá toda la responsabilidad en ataque.


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Mar 2022)

verás con la hezcasez de pipas de putin. Despipastecimiento en el Bernabeu. Los comepipas abandonando el heztado a falta de media hora.


----------



## Paobas (21 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ausencio.
> 
> Seboso belga.
> 
> ...



Y Ceballos y Vallejo?


----------



## Edu.R (21 Mar 2022)

Para aspirar a todo necesitas un buen fondo de armario.

Si que hace falta polvora arriba, pero hay varias posiciones que a medio plazo es evidente que hay que reforzar.

Va a ser un poco raro estar ahora 2 semanas sin mucho que contar...


----------



## Paobas (21 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Para aspirar a todo necesitas un buen fondo de armario.
> 
> Si que hace falta polvora arriba, pero hay varias posiciones que a medio plazo es evidente que hay que reforzar.
> 
> Va a ser un poco raro estar ahora 2 semanas sin mucho que contar...



A medio plazo? 

El Madrid necesita una renovación de plantilla entre este año y los dos próximos muy muy profunda


----------



## Xequinfumfa (21 Mar 2022)

El futbol moderno es presión y velocidad en transiciones ofensivas y defensivas. Y la condición sin qua non para hacer eso es tener a futbolistas físicamente capaces de hacerlo.

Casemiro, Kroos y Modric no pueden hacerlo. Puedes jugar con los tres si juegas contra un equipo netamente inferior en el medio campo (que nunca ha sido el caso del Barcelona), pero si juegas contra un equipo con buen centro del campo (que, en la Liga, son los diez primeros y en Europa, todos) no pueden jugar los tres. Si lo haces, le estás regalando el centro del campo al rival y le permites jugar muy arriba y generar ocasiones de gol. Por eso el Madrid ha jugado esta temporada en bloque bajo.

Obviamente hay que apostar por Valverde y Camavinga desde ya como titulares indiscutibles. Y luego, hasta que llegue Tchouameni, apuestas por Modric o Kross en la tercera posición en la medular.

El Barça jugó absolutamente a placer. Primero porque renunciamos al centro del campo y, después, porque renunciamos a tener un delantero centro que fijara a los centrales. Se jugó todo el partido en el campo del Madrid. Y el Barça no es la Holanda de Cruyff ni el Brasil de Pele...pero siempre ha tenido grandes peloteros que, si les dejas, te hacen trillizos.

A mí Vinicius (y lo he dicho siempre) no me parece un crack. Me parece un chico super voluntarioso y super desequilibrante. Y además muy bien tío y muy madridista. Yo lo quiero siempre en mi equipo, pero tiene que estar bien arropado. No puedes basar todo tu juego ofensivo en bloque bajo y balonazos a Vini...porque no es ni Neymar ni Mbappe ni Ronaldo el gordo. 

En fin...todo mal.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Mar 2022)

0-4 el farsa goleando al madrid
en el bernabeu
y....... ATENCION:
siendo el actual farsa un equipo literalmente de europa ligue: literalmente
este farsa son: los 3 mataos veteranos gerardo pique, busquets, jorge alba, 5 niñatos del filial, y 4 fichajes de segunda clase: aubameyang, ...
y estos que estan a un nivel literalmente del galatasaray le han metido 4 CUATRO!!!! al madrid en el bernabeu!!!!

cuando es exactamente al reves: el madrid tiene equipo para meterle el 4-0 en el bernabeu a este farsa que es eso literalmente: una farsa de equipo


la culpa 100% es del MIERDA ANCELOTTI

no solo es un incompetente sino ademas un jeta cinico: "ha sido una mala noche, todo el mundo tiene una mala noche"
a ver pedazo de mierda italiANO:
1.
llevas una coleccion de noches pateticas, sin ir mas lejos la ida con el psg, donde courtois tuvo que parar un penalti al exjugador Mechi porque si no era un 2-0, que en realidad pudo ser otro 4-0 tranquilamente.
¿que es eso de ir a paris a encerrarse atras sin atacar?
2.
en la vuelta "la remontada" no se produjo hasta el minuto 60, tu planteamiento fue similar al de paris,
y solo porque te viste forzado a sacar al tractor kroos porque venia de una lesion, pero no, tu necio cabezon, a ponerlo titular.
pedazo hijo de perra: en cuanto salio camavinga y valverde: dos a los que tienes marginados en el banquillo, la remontada se produjo.
uno de los goles de mbapee (que fue anulado por minimo fuera de juego) vino por una perdida de balon de kroos donde el cabron ni se molesto en seguir al del psg que le quitó el balon, directamente se quedó parado en su trote suave clasico.
3.
anoche decidiste ponerte a hacer experimentos:
saliste con un 1-4-1-4-1 ¿pero que es esto? en la primera parte donde el equipucho del farsa nos meaban como querian metiendonos goles a saco
y no contento con eso en la segunda parte vuelves a hacer mas experimentos y pusiste un 1-3-5-2 de nuevo ¿pero que es esto? y con defensa de 3!!! donde nos cascaron el resto de goles
para mas hijoputada vas y cambias a los jugadores de posicion: rodrygo le pusiste de lateral, modric de falso delantero, kroos y modric a presionar en la delantera, pero que era esooo???? pedazo de mierda italiana!!!!
4.
mierda italiano: te emperras en jugar con 11 jugadores todos los partidos de toda la temporada
jugando con jugadores que hace 10 años eran buenos y rapidos, pero que hoy tienen 34, 35, 36 años
y encima marginas al banquillo a jugadores buenos y jovenes en plena potencia: valverde, camavinga, ...
y por supuesto te niegas a dar la mas minima oportunidad a jovenes realmente buenos del castilla: marvin, blanco, peter, ...
con la real sociedad 0-1 en el bernabeu, y lo mismo: solo hasta que te viste obligado a sacar a kroos por lesion y meter a camavinga fue cuando camavinga metió aquel golazo de larga distancia y el partido se ganó a partir de entonces.

has exprimido a benzema como una naranja hasta no poder dar mas jugo
por tu culpa de ponerlo los 90 minutos de todos los partidos de todas las competiciones benzema se lesionó contra la real sociedad, y no contento con eso, yendo 0-2 ganando al mallorca seguias manteniendo a benzema hasta casi el minuto 90 que fue cuando se volvió a lesionar.
es mas: lesionado en el campo te negabas a sacarlo.
de hecho en la ida el año pasado ganando en el bernabeu 4-0 5-0 ... al mallorca seguias manteniendo a benzema en el campo sin darle descanso!!!!! IN CRE I BLE !!!!

seras HDLGP!!!

eres una mierda de entrenador
un cabezón necio majadero
ya lo fuiste cuando estuviste hace años
y ahora lo has multiplicado por 4

5.
kroos esta para el banquillo (y salir como mucho entrada ya la segunda parte)
casemiro esta para el banquillo (y salir como mucho entrada ya la segunda parte)
modric alternar titular con banquillo
benzema titular pero dandole descanso en partidos menores
Y CABEZON: LOS JOVENES DE TITULARES: CAMAVINGA , VALVERDE, ...

vuelvo a decir:
que esta farsa este equipucho de medio pelo nos haya metido 4 CUATRO goles en el bernabeu (que pudieron ser 5 o 6 facilmente)
es aun mas vergonzoso
porque no es aquel VARsa de entonces con mechi en plena forma, iniesta, puyol, ...,
sino que es esta banda de nivel galatasaray!!!

yo soy florentino y este cabron salia anoche mismo por la puerta del bernabeu para milan.


----------



## xilebo (21 Mar 2022)

*Nadie esperaba un resultado así*


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Mar 2022)

el colmo es ver a los culos del VARsa con un nivel de europa league tipo el galatasaray sacar pecho como si el 0-4 hubiera sido merito del jardinero charnego hernandez y de los jugadores del farsa

cuando lo unico que ocurrio anoche es que el madrid no se presento al partido

acordaos podeis reflotar este mensaje cuando lleguen las siguiente eliminatorias de la europa league:
al farsa le van a dar un repaso el west ham o alguno de los alemanes


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Mar 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Y Ceballos y Vallejo?




Ni sabía que jugaban en el Madrid.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Mar 2022)

Entrenador del Everton que ha sido entrenador del Milan, del Madrí, del psg, del bayern, del chelsea,... y jugador de élite.

Virgen santa sois aquellos que pensais que se puede dinamitar todo cuando os da la gana sin tener paciencia, y así nos encontramos con Queiroz, Luxemburgo,... por no tener paciencia, algo que Floren aprendió a base de hostias.


----------



## Paobas (21 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ni sabía que jugaban en el Madrid.



Pues siguen "jugando" en el Madrid, sí. Eso te habla de la gestión deportiva del Madrid en los últimos años.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Para aspirar a todo necesitas un buen fondo de armario.
> 
> Si que hace falta polvora arriba, pero hay varias posiciones que a medio plazo es evidente que hay que reforzar.
> 
> Va a ser un poco raro estar ahora 2 semanas sin mucho que contar...




Joder, no me acordaba, que ahora viene friki Enrique con el rociador de Ferrán y sus representados.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Mar 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Pues siguen "jugando" en el Madrid, sí. Eso te habla de la gestión deportiva del Madrid en los últimos años.




Hombre, si el Madrid a uno de ellos le está pagando su millonario sueldo lesión tras lesión, y se le pide salir al subnorman para hacer tiempo y que ayude al equipo y el que ya debe pensar que está al nivel de Messi y CR7 dice que pasa de jugar....
A la puta calle.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ni sabía que jugaban en el Madrid.



Plantilla del Madrí:




*1*
*COURTOIS*PORTERO

*13*
*LUNIN*PORTERO

*2*
*CARVAJAL*DEFENSA

*3*
*E. MILITÃO*DEFENSA

*4*
*ALABA*DEFENSA

*5*
*VALLEJO*DEFENSA

*6*
*NACHO*DEFENSA

*12*
*MARCELO*DEFENSA

*23*
*F. MENDY*DEFENSA

*8*
*KROOS*CENTROCAMPISTA

*10*
*MODRIĆ*CENTROCAMPISTA

*14*
*CASEMIRO*CENTROCAMPISTA

*15*
*VALVERDE*CENTROCAMPISTA

*17*
*LUCAS V.*CENTROCAMPISTA

*19*
*D. CEBALLOS*CENTROCAMPISTA

*22*
*ISCO*CENTROCAMPISTA

*25*
*CAMAVINGA*CENTROCAMPISTA

*7*
*HAZARD*DELANTERO

*9*
*BENZEMA*DELANTERO

*11*
*ASENSIO*DELANTERO

*16*
*JOVIĆ*DELANTERO

*18*
*BALE*DELANTERO

*20*
*VINI JR.*DELANTERO

*21*
*RODRYGO*DELANTERO

*24*
*MARIANO*DELANTERO


----------



## Paobas (21 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Entrenador del Everton que ha sido entrenador del Milan, del Madrí, del psg, del bayern, del chelsea,... y jugador de élite.
> 
> Virgen santa sois aquellos que pensais que se puede dinamitar todo cuando os da la gana sin tener paciencia, y así nos encontramos con Queiroz, Luxemburgo,... por no tener paciencia, algo que Floren aprendió a base de hostias.



Qué paciencia hay que tener con un tío que ya se cargó la temporada hace 7 años, shur? Qué paciencia hay que tener con alguien cuya táctica es exprimir un 11 hasta que reviente y ver adónde llega?


----------



## fachacine (21 Mar 2022)

Yo con la moral que ha cogido el Barsa le veo ganando los 10 partidos que le quedan, y ojo que juega 6 en casa y 4 fuera, a nosotros nos quedan 9 partidos y 4 son en casa y 5 fuera incluyendo Sánchez Pizjuán y el Wanda. Cuidadín.


----------



## Dave Bowman (21 Mar 2022)

Ancellotti no es entrenador para el Madrid, y nunca lo fue, ni ahora ni la anterior vez. Nunca.

Este tipo de entrenadores, o incluso como Zidane, son alineadores. Cual ha sido el mérito TÁCTICO del Madrid con estos entrenadores? De verdad alguien cree que hay equipos en Europa "alucinando" con el juego del Madrid? Hablo incluso de los últimos 15 años, no de esta temporada. Cuantos jugadores han podido crecer desde la base e integrarse como una manija de un reloj al juego del primer equipo?

Pero lo de ayer de Modric de falso 9 es un chiste que se cuenta solo. Es incapaz de reconducir la situacion el Madrid durante años con Hazard o Bale? Y Dembelé ayer dando 2 asistencias en el Bernabeu?

En los últimos años, el Madrid con Mourinho, ha defendido el contragolpe como mejor forma de jugar. Si, el contragolpe, como el Logroñes en los 90, pero con una plantilla multimillonaria. Siendo dominado por equipos de media tabla y ganando, no nos engañemos más por méritos individuales que por un juego coral q somete al rival.

El único que pareció tener cierto rigor táctico y basado en la meritocracia fue Solari, que fue incluso el mayor valedor de Reguilón.

Por lo demás, la identidad del Madrid no es la de tener un trabajo táctico detrás brutal, si no el pundonor, el no rendirse nunca, etc. Los mejores años del Madrid han sido cuando la preparación física ha sido la correcta. Para mi el mejor año del Madrid fue aquel que tuvo un Madrid A y un Madrid B que se turnaban en Liga y Champions, y jugaba bastante mejor el B que el supuesto de estrellas del A.

Y eso es lo que le falta al Madrid. Anchelotti, Mourinho, ...son entrenadores para otro tipo de equipos sin identidad, q necesitan ganar partidos y ya. Cuantos entrenadores ha tenido Florentino en cuantos años de mandato? Y eso que a Zidane se le fue dando bola por ser quien es y porque las Champions le respaldaban, pero vosotros recordais como jugaba aquel Madrid? Se han ganado Champions sin ser, ni de lejos, el mejor equipo de Europa.

El Madrid no ha sido capaz de tener trabajado el club como se debe desde la salida de Vicente del Bosque por ser un gordo con bigote, y traer al guaperas de Queiroz.

Ahí fue cuando empezó todo. Y desde entonces el Madrid no ha hecho más que dar tumbos a nivel planificación deportiva.


----------



## Ethan20 (21 Mar 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> el colmo es ver a los culos del VARsa con un nivel de europa league tipo el galatasaray sacar pecho como si el 0-4 hubiera sido merito del jardinero charnego hernandez y de los jugadores del farsa
> 
> cuando lo unico que ocurrio anoche es que el madrid no se presento al partido
> 
> ...



A ver el mandril actual es una mierda, lleno de viejas glorias y unos cuantos jóvenes que no dan la talla, pero bueno el Barsa en los últimos partidos le ha metido 4 al pateti, 4 al Bilbao, 4 al Valencia, 4 al Napoles y 4 a esta mierda de mandril que pudieron ser 8 teniendo apenas dos días de descanso


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Yo con la moral que ha cogido el Barsa le veo ganando los 10 partidos que le quedan, y ojo que juega 6 en casa y 4 fuera, a nosotros nos quedan 9 partidos y 4 son en casa y 5 fuera incluyendo Sánchez Pizjuán y el Wanda. Cuidadín.




asi es
el siguiente partido el barcelona juega contra el sevilla en barcelona: ya vereis como el farsa golea al sevilla, Y...............................
Y................cuando 2 jornadas despues el madrid juegue contra el sevilla en sevilla , el sevilla jugará a MUERTE y ganara contra el madrid

y mas:
el farsa tiene que jugar varios de sus partidos que le quedan con sus filiales: villarreal, levante, mallorca, (el valencia ahora no le toca)
y todos estos se van a dejar ganar saliendo al trote contra el farsa: acordaos
(de hecho lo llevan haciendo toda esta temporada y las pasadas)

o sea que como el madrid no se ponga a TOPE para ganar de nuevo partido tras partido
en serio que la liga peligra para el madrid
no es ninguna exageracion

contando ademas con los arbitros declarados del VARsa: hernandez hernandez, de burgos bengoechea, sanchez martinez, munuera, ... todos ellos gobernados por el seguidor del farsa y antimadridista roures


----------



## Edu.R (21 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Yo con la moral que ha cogido el Barsa le veo ganando los 10 partidos que le quedan, y ojo que juega 6 en casa y 4 fuera, a nosotros nos quedan 9 partidos y 4 son en casa y 5 fuera incluyendo Sánchez Pizjuán y el Wanda. Cuidadín.



Con que se dejen un solo empate, ya tenemos que perder 4 partidos de 9.

Por muy bien que juegues, casi siempre hay un partido que no tienes suerte o no te salen las cosas. Les pasa a todos los equipos.

Si ellos enlazan 14-15 partidos seguidos ganados y un 53 de 57 en segunda vuelta, les tengo que felicitar. Creo que el récord es 50 de 57, que es una burrada. Si hacen 53 de 57, pues mi más sincera enhorabuena, nosotros el año del 2-6 hicimos 55 puntos de 57 (Un empate y 18 victorias en 19 partidos) antes de ese partido. Si con 86-87 pts no somos campeones de Liga, tendremos algo de culpa, pero no toda.


----------



## cebollo (21 Mar 2022)

La prioridad de Ancelotti ahora va a ser no recibir ninguna paliza. En Londres me imagino que hará un planteamiento muy defensivo, buscando el empate a cero o que Vinicius tenga algún contraataque y nada más. Algo parecido al partido de París.

Y lo mismo sale bien. El Chelsea es un gran equipo pero no tiene mucha creatividad si le ponen el autobús.

Contra el Celta yo probaba a Lucas de lateral y si lo hace mal pues Nacho de lateral derecho en Londres. Carvajal debe pasar a suplente a lo Vallejo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Mar 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Qué paciencia hay que tener con un tío que ya se cargó la temporada hace 7 años, shur? Qué paciencia hay que tener con alguien cuya táctica es exprimir un 11 hasta que reviente y ver adónde llega?



Y volvemos otra vez: ¿cuántos jugadores de nivel tiene? Cuando saca a Panzard, Bales, Isco, Ceballos, Mariano, Vallejo,... no le responde ni uno. Anche tiene 12-13 jugadores, el resto no le valen. Pero no le valen ni a este, ni a ZZ, ni a Solari,... ¿Qué parte no entendéis? Si a principios de temporada no dábamos un duro por el equipo y estamos a punto de ganar la liga y en cuartos de champions.
Y vuelvo a repetir, ¿a quien traes?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Yo con la moral que ha cogido el Barsa le veo ganando los 10 partidos que le quedan, y ojo que juega 6 en casa y 4 fuera, a nosotros nos quedan 9 partidos y 4 son en casa y 5 fuera incluyendo Sánchez Pizjuán y el Wanda. Cuidadín.



Eso lo llevo yo diciendo hace semanas. Entre el momento y las ayudas el far$a va a sumar 30 de 30, con lo que el Madrí tiene que ganar 6 de los partidos que le quedan sí o sí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Mar 2022)

Pues nada, echamos a todo cristo y ponemos al primer entrenador de chichinabo que venga.
No sé como Floren no os contrata para que le asesoréis.


----------



## cebollo (21 Mar 2022)

El último partido del Barcelona es contra el Villarreal y Emery les tiene muchas ganas desde Aytekin.


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Mar 2022)

Ethan20 dijo:


> A ver el mandril actual es una mierda, lleno de viejas glorias y unos cuantos jóvenes que no dan la talla, pero bueno el Barsa en los últimos partidos le ha metido 4 al pateti, 4 al Bilbao, 4 al Valencia, 4 al Napoles y 4 a esta mierda de mandril que pudieron ser 8 teniendo apenas dos días de descanso



Al Atleti le atracaron en CanFarsa y fueron 4-2. Del metropolitano no se fueron con un 2-0 ?


----------



## REDDY (21 Mar 2022)

Putler comienza la Tercera Guerra Mundial, crisis económica y paro del transporte paralizando tejido productivo del país, desabastecimiento en supermercados y falta de comida, y ahora va el puto Varcelona y se marca un 0-4 en el Bernabeu...

Puede venir ya el meteorito, por favor?


----------



## Ethan20 (21 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Al Atleti le atracaron en CanFarsa y fueron 4-2. Del metropolitano no se fueron con un 2-0 ?



Si, digo desde que está Xavi, el Barsa de principio de temporada sino era el peor Barsa de la historia, andaría cerca


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Mar 2022)

Menuda resaca tengo, a sido un no parar de celebraciones.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Mar 2022)

Ethan20 dijo:


> A ver el mandril actual es una mierda, lleno de viejas glorias y unos cuantos jóvenes que no dan la talla, pero bueno el Barsa en los últimos partidos le ha metido 4 al pateti, 4 al Bilbao, 4 al Valencia, 4 al Napoles y 4 a esta mierda de mandril que pudieron ser 8 teniendo apenas dos días de descanso



a ver culo: ese "mandril mierda" os lleva ganando todos los ultimos clasicos que ya no me acuerdo cual fue el ultimo que ganasteis antes del de ayer.

tu mismo lo dices: 4 al pateti, 4 al bilbao (temible equipo) 4 a vuestro filial el valencia (que contra el madrid va a MUERTE y contra vosotros va al trote) 4 al temible napoles uuyyyy, .... lo reitero: los culos del VARsa estais ahora creidos que teneis un equipazo pero os lo anticipo:
vais a quedar elminados de la uropali. no vais a ganar la liga, y en el final de temporada seguireis con lo de "seguir construyendo el equipo" y empezando a ver que el efecto chavi solo vale cuando hay robo con vuestros arbitros comprados donde alguno de ellos directamente dijo que es del Barcelona.


----------



## barullo (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues nada, echamos a todo cristo y ponemos al primer entrenador de chichinabo que venga.
> No sé como Floren no os contrata para que le asesoréis.




te aseguro que quique flores el entrenador del getafe
jagoba arrasate el del osasuna
etc etc
tienen mas nivel de entrenador que los ancelotti de turno (zidanes, ...)

y aun mejor: cuestan economicamente al club mucho menos

pero claro: esta la chorrada del ser superior de que solo se pueden contratar entrenadores de "renombre" para el madrid
aunque luego esos "entrenadores" de "renombre" sean una cagada aplastada en la acera


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menuda resaca tengo, a sido un no parar de celebraciones.



Cuidado que subiendo las ramblas hay sitios gays. A ver donde te has metido.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Mar 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> te aseguro que quique flores el entrenador del getafe
> jagoba arrasate el del osasuna
> etc etc
> tienen mas nivel de entrenador que los ancelotti de turno (zidanes, ...)
> ...



Esos entrenadores no valen para clubs grandes. Y se ha demostrado muchas veces. Quizás con Quique puedo tener alguna duda pero no con los otros. Ya probamos con Floro hace años. Y el pateti lo ha probado también con nefastos resultados. Los clubs grandes solo pueden fichar como entrenadores a quienes hayan sido jugadores de élite o a entrenadores muy contrastados.


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Mar 2022)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Si, digo desde que está Xavi, el Barsa de principio de temporada sino era el peor Barsa de la historia, andaría cerca



y con el peor Oblack de la historia, cuando le colaban todas las que le tiraban. Y un gol creo que de Gavi con una falta previa en ataque que no señala...

El Atleti ha sufrido probablemente la mayor cantidad de atracos arbitrarios de la historia en una misma temporada


----------



## Ethan20 (21 Mar 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> a ver culo: ese "madril mierda" os lleva ganando los ultimos clasicos que ya no me acuerdo cual fue el ultimo que ganasteis antes del de ayer.
> 
> tu mismo lo dices: 4 al pateti, 4 al bilbao (temible equipo) 4 a vuestro filial el valencia (que contra el madrid va a MUERTE y contra vosotros va al trote) 4 al temible napoles uuyyyy, .... lo reitero: los culos del VARsa estais ahora creidos que teneis un equipazo pero os lo anticipo:
> vais a quedar elminados de la uropali. no vais a ganar la liga, y en el final de temporada seguireis con lo de "seguir construyendo el equipo" y empezando a ver que el efecto chavi solo vale cuando hay robo con vuestros arbitros comprados donde alguno de ellos directamente dijo que es del Barcelona.



Espero que el mandril que manda tenga el mismo retraso que tu, y esconda la cabeza como un avestruz con el partido de ayer y no haga la renovación profunda que necesita esta mierda de mandril. Lo que me iba a reír el año que viene como sea asi


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Esos entrenadores no valen para clubs grandes. Y se ha demostrado muchas veces. Quizás con Quique puedo tener alguna duda pero no con los otros. Ya probamos con Floro hace años. Y el pateti lo ha probado también con nefastos resultados.* Los clubs grandes solo pueden fichar como entrenadores a quienes hayan sido jugadores de élite o a entrenadores muy contrastados.*



el cantamañanas benito floro como ejemplo 
y
_"¿ Los clubs grandes solo pueden fichar como entrenadores a quienes hayan sido jugadores de élite o a entrenadores muy contrastados.?"_
claro: para que como ancelotti den el magnifico resultado que estan dando
joer si es que...

hago tu frase verdadera:
los clubs grandes solo pueden fichar a entrenadores que den resultados grandes, y estos muchas veces no son entrenadores que fueron jugadores de elite o entrenadores "muy contrastados"


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Mar 2022)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Espero que el mandril que manda tenga el mismo retraso que tu, y esconda la cabeza como un avestruz con el partido de ayer y no haga la renovación profunda que necesita esta mierda de mandril. Lo que me iba a reír el año que viene como sea asi




ninguna respuesta mas que decir que el madrid necesita una renovacion: bravo por ti. 

pueden venir: mbapee, halland, tchouameni, ... : como vengan los 3: vostros los culos si que sereis los que agachareis la cabeza pero durante años

ya estan: valverde, camavinga, y buenos del filal, que a diferencia del jardinero charnego hernandez que sí los pone (eso hay que reconocerlo) las mierdas como ancelottis zidanes ... no los ponen y los marginan al banquillo perpetuo.

tranqui: la renovacion esta en marcha.
vosotros ayer vivisteis un espejismo con un madrid que no se presento a jugar, y con eso os estais creyendo campeones: por eso la ostia que os vais a llevar sera aun mayor: te lo he anticipado: no ganareis la uropa li, y no ganareis la liga.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Esos entrenadores no valen para clubs grandes. Y se ha demostrado muchas veces. Quizás con Quique puedo tener alguna duda pero no con los otros. Ya probamos con Floro hace años. Y el pateti lo ha probado también con nefastos resultados. Los clubs grandes solo pueden fichar como entrenadores a quienes hayan sido jugadores de élite o a entrenadores muy contrastados.




Como se nota que no as salido de Madrid y nunca as estado en las ramblas.

   

Anda madrileño vuelve a tu plaza mayor esa.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Mar 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> te aseguro que quique flores el entrenador del getafe
> jagoba arrasate el del osasuna
> etc etc
> tienen mas nivel de entrenador que los ancelotti de turno (zidanes, ...)
> ...



Lo dudo mucho. A Lopetegui se lo comieron con patatas, y tenía cierto nombre y cierta trayectoria, más que Quique o Arrasate en todo caso. Lo mismo Koeman, por ejemplo, que además de más trayectoria que esos dos fue futbolista absolutamente top, que se supone que ayuda.

El 75% del trabajo de un entrenador en un equipo grande consiste en convencer a los jugadores. Y para eso lamentablemente no sirve cualquiera, aunque sea un genio de la pizarra.


----------



## Paobas (21 Mar 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ninguna respuesta mas que decir que el madrid necesita una renovacion: bravo por ti.
> 
> pueden venir: mbapee, halland, tchouameni, ... : como vengan los 3: vostros los culos si que sereis los que agachareis la cabeza pero durante años
> 
> ...



Van a venir los 3?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Mar 2022)

"Todo lo que abarca hasta donde se pone el sol, es Catalunya Simba"


----------



## Edu.R (21 Mar 2022)

El Real Madrid va lider con 9 pts de ventaja, ha ganado la Supercopa y está en Cuartos de Champions tras una remontada en Octavos de esas que solo los aficionados del Real Madrid saben paladear a tope.

Esa es la realidad, si os parece poco pues me decis que es lo que os apetece para el año que viene (Plantilla aparte)

Objetivamente, de momento, es una de las mejores temporadas en mucho tiempo y estamos de funeral por una noche de parranda.


----------



## Paobas (21 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Real Madrid va lider con 9 pts de ventaja, ha ganado la Supercopa y está en Cuartos de Champions tras una remontada en Octavos de esas que solo los aficionados del Real Madrid saben paladear a tope.
> 
> Esa es la realidad, si os parece poco pues me decis que es lo que os apetece para el año que viene (Plantilla aparte)
> 
> Objetivamente, de momento, es una de las mejores temporadas en mucho tiempo y estamos de funeral por una noche de parranda.



No te engañes, shur. Lo de anoche duele y duele muchísimo. Hablar de noches de parranda sólo lo agrava.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Real Madrid va lider con 9 pts de ventaja, ha ganado la Supercopa y está en Cuartos de Champions tras una remontada en Octavos de esas que solo los aficionados del Real Madrid saben paladear a tope.
> 
> Esa es la realidad, si os parece poco pues me decis que es lo que os apetece para el año que viene (Plantilla aparte)
> 
> *Objetivamente, de momento, es una de las mejores temporadas en mucho tiempo* y estamos de funeral por una noche de parranda.



¿objetivamente es una de las mejores temporadas? ¿y ademas en mucho tiempo? ¿y objetivamente vuelvo a decir? 

la supercopa es un titulo menor.

en cuartos de copa de europa estamos de milagro, yendo de tropiezo en tropiezo desde fase de grupos, y tras hacer el ridiculo mundial en paris gracias a ancelotti de donde pudimos salir goleados con un 4-0 minimo y por tanto no estarias hablando de cuartos.
y no quiero nombrar lo que podria pasarnos si el señor ancelotti hace que juguemos asi contra el chelsea...

lo de ayer fue un ridiculo aun mayor, de los que quedan en la historia, donde un farsa *de nivel europa li y en crisis*, nos bailó TODO el partido, con un madrid nivel segunda division B , y tambien como en paris por suerte no nos metieron un 0-6 o 0-7:
si para ti esto es "una noche de parranda" pues nada tío: un aplauso


----------



## Edu.R (21 Mar 2022)

He preguntado que queréis para el año que viene, y seguis obsesionados con la noche de ayer. De lo otro ni un comentario.

Para mi tema cerrado. En abril si acaso me empiezo a preocupar otra vez.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Mar 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Van a venir los 3?



segun distintas fuentes fiables:
mbapee esta hecho (desde enero)
halland esta encaminado
tchouameni esta encaminado
y estan mirando algunos mas


----------



## xilebo (21 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> He preguntado que queréis para el año que viene, y seguis obsesionados con la noche de ayer. De lo otro ni un comentario.
> 
> Para mi tema cerrado. En abril si acaso me empiezo a preocupar otra vez.



Fue una mala pesadilla, suele tardar varios dias en recuperarse


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> He preguntado que queréis para el año que viene, y seguis obsesionados con la noche de ayer. De lo otro ni un comentario.
> 
> Para mi tema cerrado. En abril si acaso me empiezo a preocupar otra vez.



yo quiero para el año que viene:

mbappe halland tchouameni , y alguno mas para la defensa que estan mirando
fuera del primer equipo o al banquillo: carvajal, marcelo, ...
altenar titularidad con banquillo (mas banquillo que titularidad): kroos, casemiro, ...
titulares fijos: valverde, camavinga, ...
dar oportunidades en el primer equipo a varios chavales del castilla: marvin, blanco, peter, latasa, ...
vender: adelghazard, bale, ausencio, isco, mariano, ceballos, vallejo, ...
ancelotti: en el primer avion para milan (asiento turista, con la plebe, no merece en absoluto uno en primera)

y no, no te empieces a preocupar alla leeeejjoooos en abril, no
preocupate ya en 2 semanas

y bueno pues vale tema cerrado
una cosa es lo que queramos y otra lo que el ser superior y el "carai" butragueño nos den


----------



## panxito del barsa (21 Mar 2022)

Jejeje mandriles menudo ridículo mundial jajajaja.

Siempre a rebufo a años luz del ADN Barça. No sabéis jugar al futból. Tiki taka tiki taka jajaja y los negritos blancos persiguiendo sombras jajajaja.

Dejad el futból por el bien de todos y dejad de hacer el ridículo.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Mar 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> yo quiero para el año que viene:
> 
> mbappe halland tchouameni , y alguno mas para la defensa que estan mirando
> fuera del primer equipo o al banquillo: carvajal, ...
> ...



En 2 semanas ya es abril.

En el fútbol vales en función de lo que has hecho en el último partido, es siempre asi. El sábado al Sevilla le PITARON sus aficionados a pesar de ser 2° en Liga.

Asi que ahora mismo nosotros somos muy malos y el Barcelona el equipo de moda en Europa, cuando hace 10 días le hicimos aquello al PSG y el Barcelona no era capaz de ganarle al Galatasaray en el Camp Nou. En aquel momento entiendo que era exactamente al revés.


----------



## cebollo (21 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> He preguntado que queréis para el año que viene,



Mbappe y Araujo. Dar minutos a Miguel Gutiérrez y más continuidad a Camavinga. 

Fuera Marcelo, Isco, Bale, Hazard, Asensio. 

Casemiro o Kroos pueden seguir si aceptan ser suplentes, jugar de vez en cuando. Carvajal podría quedarse como delegado y prejubilar a Chendo. 

Ancelotti en un cargo institucional lo haría perfecto, es un relaciones públicas cojonudo. 

Si sigue Alaba de central y juega menos Casemiro hay que reforzar el juego aéreo, algún lateral alto. Araujo nos vendría de película.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (21 Mar 2022)

A ver...whisky y trankimazines para todos...

El Barcelona no va a ganar un cagao. Es un equipo muy menor. Se va a dejar puntos seguro en Liga y no va a ganar la EL ni de puta casualidad.
El Madrid va a ganar esta Liga, a pesar de Ancelotti, de Carvajal hasta el 2046 y de Hazard, Bale, Jovic, Mariano, Isco, Ceballos y Vallejo en el banquillo. A final de temporada la morralla se va toda a tomar por culo, vuelve Odriozola de la Fiorentina (que no es Cafu, pero corre bien y centra decentemente), nos traemos a la tortuga y a Tchouameni (que es un pepinaco de mediocentro) y, fundamentalmente, un entrenador que haga cosas. A mi el perfil este de senor mayor en la banda nunca me ha gustado para el Madrid. Un tio de menos de 50, con ganas, con ideas frescas, que conozca bien el club y p'alante. Va, os lo digo con todas las letras, Xabi Alonso.

Con eso, el Madrid va a ir como un puto tiro.

Pero tranquilos, cojones, que la Liga se gana.

P.S. Ya me gustaria a mi venirme arriba con la Champions...pero no creo que lleguemos mucho mas lejos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> En 2 semanas ya es abril.
> 
> En el fútbol vales en función de lo que has hecho en el último partido, es siempre asi. El sábado al Sevilla le PITARON sus aficionados a pesar de ser 2° en Liga.
> 
> Asi que ahora mismo nosotros somos muy malos y el Barcelona el equipo de moda en Europa, cuando hace 10 días le hicimos aquello al PSG y el Barcelona no era capaz de ganarle al Galatasaray en el Camp Nou. En aquel momento entiendo que era exactamente al revés.



no estoy de acuerdo. 
no es el ultimo partido, es una trayectoria y los aficionados lo saben.
si pones de ejemplo al sevilla tu mismo te respondes: esta alternando el fallar desde hace unas cuantas jornadas no solo el sabado: no tiene regularidad.
y lo del madrid lleva renqueando desde fase de grupos en champions, y en liga mas de lo mismo, fallando con equipos de media clasificacion: osasuna, español, ..., o incluso el colista levante, lo que pasa que el farsa esta tan mal que no se nota mucho, y sevilla y betis son rivales "faciles".

que el VARcelona sea el equipo de moda en europa solo esta en la cabeza de los aficionados culos que no son objetivos ni ven la realidad,
y se han creido que han aplastado a un madrid en plena forma, cuando lo que aplastaron fue a un ridiculo madrid meme de segunda division hecho por ancelotti.
si el madrid hubiera jugado a su nivel normal hubiera sido un 4-0, no un 0-4.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Mar 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no estoy de acuerdo.
> no es el ultimo partido, es una trayectoria y los aficionados lo saben.
> si pones de ejemplo al sevilla tu mismo te respondes: esta alternando el fallar desde hace unas cuantas jornadas no solo el sabado: no tiene regularidad.
> y lo del madrid lleva renqueando desde fase de grupos en champions, y en liga mas de lo mismo, fallando con equipos de media clasificacion: osasuna, español, ..., o incluso el colista levante, lo que pasa que el farsa esta tan mal que no se nota mucho, y sevilla y betis son rivales "faciles".
> ...



El Madrid sin Benzema no le mete 4 ni al Escalerilla. Y sin Mendy no deja la puerta a cero tampoco. Eso es así y ya lo sabíamos desde la semana pasada.


----------



## ccc (21 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Real Madrid va lider con 9 pts de ventaja, ha ganado la Supercopa y está en Cuartos de Champions tras una remontada en Octavos de esas que solo los aficionados del Real Madrid saben paladear a tope.
> 
> Esa es la realidad, si os parece poco pues me decis que es lo que os apetece para el año que viene (Plantilla aparte)
> 
> Objetivamente, de momento, es una de las mejores temporadas en mucho tiempo y estamos de funeral por una noche de parranda.



Pues yo lo que quiero es,...,disfrutar con mi equipo y eso no lo hago desde que ganamos la 13 o la temporada anterior;

- Con Mourinho jugabamos con transiciones rapidas, muy fuertes defensivamente.
- Con Ancelotti se mejoro el sistema, simplemente porque teniamos a Bale que elevaba la calidad del tridente hasta el infinito y es que no fue suerte que nos mearamos en la cara de Guardiola en Munich; compara Cristiano, Bale y Benzema con lo maximo del futbol actual que es el tridente del Livepool: Pasas de jugadores de epoca e historicos, con otros que hacen alguna temporada al maximo nivel .
- Con ZZ seguimos en un comienzo como Ancelotti y fuimos cambiando a un sistema de bloque bajo, pero que intentaba tener la posesion de la pelota: Todo para compensar las bajas de Bale, la falta de velocidad de Ronaldo,...

Desde que ganamos la 13, hemos dado pena ajena: Lopetegui, Solari ZZ y ahora Ancelloti; y unicamente Solari ha intentado meter a los chavales. Ancelotti y ZZ han sido continuistas, pero mas bien, PORQUE NO TIENEN NI PUTA IDEA DE COMO HACER DE 0 UN EQUIPO. Es lo mismo que Del Bosque. Que ZZ ha sido uno de los mejores entrenadores del madrid y de la historia del futbol: Por supuesto, pues ha ganado 3 Champions seguidas y hay que saber gestionar el grupo y lo hizo de forma maravillosa; pero tambien hay que decir que la segunda etapa ha sido una mierda y que nos ha jodido la reconstruccion. Por el, fichamos a Jovic, a a Hazard, y fichabamos a Pogba.

Si quieres hacer algo diferente, necesitas a dia de hoy, tios como Nagelman, como Kloop, como Tuchel,...,incluso te diria que Pochettino valdria para ese rol si le haces la limpia previamente.

Yo soy Florentino y ficharia a Pochettino: Ahora lo veis como un fracasado, como veias a Militao, a Odegaard, a Llorente,....Pero al tio lo veo capacitado para hacer jugar al equipo y es mil veces mejor entrenador que Ancelotti de aqui a lima.

En los 2 partidos (contra el PSG) le dio un repaso tactico y en ambos hizo un juego totalmente diferente y lo repito de nuevo, si estamos tan contentos de estar en cuartos de champions, es porque sabemos que no nos lo mereciamos.

Yo quiero fuera a Ancelotti, porque ayer contra el BCN volvio a hacer un encaje de bolillos para meter a la CMK e hizo variaciones a cada cual peor que la anterior. En resumen, me di cuenta que este es capaz de volver a hacer una alineacion como la de ZZ contra el Chelsea del anyo pasado, para que jueguen los de siempre.

Lo siento, Ancelotti, vete a tomar por culo.


----------



## fachacine (21 Mar 2022)

A mí me desespera ver a mi Madrid como un equipo mal trabajado tácticamente. Y me jode aún más que las 2 veces en mi vida que lo vi bien trabajado (con Capello y con Mourinho) los jugadores se estresaron tanto del esfuerzo los pobrecitos que al año siguiente se tomaron unas vacaciones, año en blanco y terminaron haciéndole la cama al entrenador. Ese señoritismo de no poder aguantar varios años seguidos con disciplina táctica es lo que más me ha tocado los huevos siempre de mi Madrid.


----------



## xilebo (21 Mar 2022)

*Xabi Alonso se convierte en tendencia: ¡el madridismo le pide!*

El 0-4 ante el *Barça* deja tocado a *Ancelotti* y en Twitter la principal tendencia en España es el tolosarra. Brilla en la *Real Sociedad B* y en verano decidirá su futuro.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El Madrid sin Benzema no le mete 4 ni al Escalerilla. Y sin Mendy no deja la puerta a cero tampoco. Eso es así y ya lo sabíamos desde la semana pasada.



esta claro que hoy el 50% del ataque del madrid es benzema.
pero el madrid jugando a su nivel serio y en el bernabeu, sin benzema, le puede meter 2 o 3 a este VARsa: con vinicius, modric, valverde, camavinga, ... jugando como digo: a tope y en serio.
con benzema serian 4 seguro al menos.

lo de mendy es mas que discutible.
es un defensa al que se le cruzan los cables en cualquier momento.
y sí: el madrid ya ha dejado a 0 bastantes partidos sin mendy en la defensa.


----------



## fachacine (21 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Pues yo lo que quiero es,...,disfrutar con mi equipo y eso no lo hago desde que ganamos la 13 o la temporada anterior;
> 
> - Con Mourinho jugabamos con transiciones rapidas, muy fuertes defensivamente.
> - Con Ancelotti se mejoro el sistema, simplemente porque teniamos a Bale que elevaba la calidad del tridente hasta el infinito y es que no fue suerte que nos mearamos en la cara de Guardiola en Munich; compara Cristiano, Bale y Benzema con lo maximo del futbol actual que es el tridente del Livepool: Pasas de jugadores de epoca e historicos, con otros que hacen alguna temporada al maximo nivel .
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, de hecho ayer al final del partido Courtois hizo una semirajada de Carletto, dijo que en el partido de copa contra el Bilbao jugamos también con falso 9 y no se tiro ni una vez a puerta y ayer repetimos lo mismo, como dejando entrever que su entrenador no aprende de los errores.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> A mí me desespera ver a mi Madrid como un equipo mal trabajado tácticamente. Y me jode aún más que las 2 veces en mi vida que lo vi bien trabajado (con Capello y con Mourinho) los jugadores se estresaron tanto del esfuerzo los pobrecitos que al año siguiente se tomaron unas vacaciones, año en blanco y terminaron haciéndole la cama al entrenador. Ese señoritismo de no poder aguantar varios años seguidos con disciplina táctica es lo que más me ha tocado los huevos siempre de mi Madrid.



En equipos como el Madrí no vas a conseguir que los jugadores lleguen a ese nivel físico. Y muchos jugadores vienen al Madrí también por eso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Xabi Alonso se convierte en tendencia: ¡el madridismo le pide!*
> 
> El 0-4 ante el *Barça* deja tocado a *Ancelotti* y en Twitter la principal tendencia en España es el tolosarra. Brilla en la *Real Sociedad B* y en verano decidirá su futuro.



¿Briila? La Real B está en descenso y va a descender seguro. Y el juego no es para enamorarse. Que no coño, el único entrenador de élite a tiro es Tuchel.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Pues yo lo que quiero es,...,disfrutar con mi equipo y eso no lo hago desde que ganamos la 13 o la temporada anterior;
> 
> - Con Mourinho jugabamos con transiciones rapidas, muy fuertes defensivamente.
> - Con Ancelotti se mejoro el sistema, simplemente porque teniamos a Bale que elevaba la calidad del tridente hasta el infinito y es que no fue suerte que nos mearamos en la cara de Guardiola en Munich; compara Cristiano, Bale y Benzema con lo maximo del futbol actual que es el tridente del Livepool: Pasas de jugadores de epoca e historicos, con otros que hacen alguna temporada al maximo nivel .
> ...



Pues Tuchel está de oferta y Poche al final de temporada nos lo llevamos a coste cero.

Y vuelvo otra vez: Anche está haciendo lo que puede con lo que tiene. La mitad de la plantilla son tíos acomodados. Menos mal que este verano se van unos cuantos.


----------



## panxito del barsa (21 Mar 2022)

Los madridistas echan hasta a los entrenadores que les llevan líderes destacados y les ganan copas de europa jajajajajajajaja

La pipada blanca que se carga a Antic líder o Heynckes campeón de europa y ahora a cheloti porque... les parece muy mayor jajajajajaajaj

Mejor uno de menos de 50 que nunca ha entrenado a nadie jajajajajajajajaj

sois geniales, losers natos.


----------



## ccc (21 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues Tuchel está de oferta y Poche al final de temporada nos lo llevamos a coste cero.
> 
> Y vuelvo otra vez: Anche está haciendo lo que puede con lo que tiene. La mitad de la plantilla son tíos acomodados. Menos mal que este verano se van unos cuantos.



Pues si Tuchel esta libre, ese es el fichaje: ES UN PUTO CRACK y no lo digo por el Chelsea, sino por el Dortmund. El problema lo tenia en el PSG, en el que los de arriba le decian que las estrellas tenian que jugar. Por eso, no le tendria en cuenta a Pochettino que no tuvo cojones de sentar a Messi: No lo podia hacer porque es argentino (y a saber lo que raja despues el enano) y tampoco por la directiva.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Mar 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no estoy de acuerdo.
> no es el ultimo partido, es una trayectoria y los aficionados lo saben.
> si pones de ejemplo al sevilla tu mismo te respondes: esta alternando el fallar desde hace unas cuantas jornadas no solo el sabado: no tiene regularidad.
> y lo del madrid lleva renqueando desde fase de grupos en champions, y en liga mas de lo mismo, fallando con equipos de media clasificacion: osasuna, español, ..., o incluso el colista levante, lo que pasa que el farsa esta tan mal que no se nota mucho, y sevilla y betis son rivales "faciles".
> ...



A mí el Cerdilla me desespera, pero son segundos, aunque seguramente acaben cuartos. Claro, pero luego se echa al entrenador y te pasas dos temporadas de mierda y entonces te acuerdas de Lotepegui y que te puso segundo. Igual que si Simeone se fuera del pateti. El españolito de a pie no es agradecido con lo que tiene hasta que lo pierde.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Pues si Tuchel esta libre, ese es el fichaje: ES UN PUTO CRACK y no lo digo por el Chelsea, sino por el Dortmund. El problema lo tenia en el PSG, en el que los de arriba le decian que las estrellas tenian que jugar. Por eso, no le tendria en cuenta a Pochettino que no tuvo cojones de sentar a Messi: No lo podia hacer porque es argentino (y a saber lo que raja despues el enano) y tampoco por la directiva.



Pues el Madrí debe estar atento y tantearlo.


----------



## Otrasvidas (21 Mar 2022)

Pienso que la estructura la tenemos bastante bien encaminada,pero precisamos de algún crack en el mediocampo que dé relevo a Luka,a Mbappé y hacernos con gente útil que le dé boleto a los Isco,Bale,Marcelo,Hazard,Mariano o Jovic.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Mar 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> que el VARcelona sea el equipo de moda en europa solo esta en la cabeza de los aficionados culos que no son objetivos ni ven la realidad,
> y se han creido que han aplastado a un madrid en plena forma, cuando lo que aplastaron fue a un ridiculo madrid meme de segunda division hecho por ancelotti.
> si el madrid hubiera jugado a su nivel normal hubiera sido un 4-0, no un 0-4.


----------



## Fiodor (21 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Real Madrid va lider con 9 pts de ventaja, ha ganado la Supercopa y está en Cuartos de Champions tras una remontada en Octavos de esas que solo los aficionados del Real Madrid saben paladear a tope.
> 
> Esa es la realidad, si os parece poco pues me decis que es lo que os apetece para el año que viene (Plantilla aparte)
> 
> Objetivamente, de momento, es una de las mejores temporadas en mucho tiempo y estamos de funeral por una noche de parranda.



Obviando lo de ayer, la temporada no está siendo mala, pero también es cierto que los números engañan... En Liga los principales rivales han tenido unas largas rachas negativas que no son habituales otras temporadas. En Champions, para llegar a la remontada, primero se hizo un partido de ida vergonzoso y una muy floja primera parte en la vuelta. 

La realidad es que el Madrid tiene un buen equipo titular que puede ganar a cualquier rival, pero en cuanto quitas a un par de fichas, se cae como un castillo de naipes. Sin contar que la paliza de minutos, que llevan algunos titulares, se está notando en 2022. 

No es un funeral, estamos en el hospital después del accidente. La cuestión es saber si es solamente un accidente o van a venir más en las próximas semanas, porque estos resultados dejan muy tocados a los equipos...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Mar 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Pienso que la estructura la tenemos bastante bien encaminada,pero precisamos de algún crack en el mediocampo que dé relevo a Luka,a Mbappé y hacernos con gente útil que le dé boleto a los Isco,Bale,Marcelo,Hazard,Mariano o Jovic.



En eso están. Este verano nos quitamos de encima a varios. Frappé, Chumino, parecen encaminados, pero necesitamos más.


----------



## Otrasvidas (21 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> A mí me desespera ver a mi Madrid como un equipo mal trabajado tácticamente. Y me jode aún más que las 2 veces en mi vida que lo vi bien trabajado (con Capello y con Mourinho) los jugadores se estresaron tanto del esfuerzo los pobrecitos que al año siguiente se tomaron unas vacaciones, año en blanco y terminaron haciéndole la cama al entrenador. Ese señoritismo de no poder aguantar varios años seguidos con disciplina táctica es lo que más me ha tocado los huevos siempre de mi Madrid.



¿Trabajo táctico? Eso es catenaccio facha y hitleriano


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Mar 2022)

"Los dioses catalanes nos observan desde las estrellas del cielo Simba"


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En eso están. Este verano nos quitamos de encima a varios. Frappé, Chumino, parecen encaminados, pero necesitamos más.




Quién es chumino??


----------



## Paobas (21 Mar 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> segun distintas fuentes fiables:
> mbapee esta hecho (desde enero)
> halland esta encaminado
> tchouameni esta encaminado
> y estan mirando algunos mas



Quiénes más? Porque el Madrid necesita al menos 6 fichajes


----------



## Edu.R (21 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Pues si Tuchel esta libre, ese es el fichaje: ES UN PUTO CRACK y no lo digo por el Chelsea, sino por el Dortmund.



Y por el Mainz.


----------



## HDR (21 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Tuchel





̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Poche



Joachim Löw


Aun así, yo esperaría a final de temporada. Lo de ayer fue un desastre, pero de 3 partidos contra el Barcelona ha ganado 2, ha ganado al PSG etc. Lo de ayer fue una pájara de un partido. Depende de cómo termine la Liga, si pierde más puntos de mala manera sí se tiene que ir.

Ojalá ver algún día a Jürgen Klopp entrenando al Madrid, es justo lo que se necesita.


----------



## Chichimango (21 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Xabi Alonso se convierte en tendencia: ¡el madridismo le pide!*
> 
> El 0-4 ante el *Barça* deja tocado a *Ancelotti* y en Twitter la principal tendencia en España es el tolosarra. Brilla en la *Real Sociedad B* y en verano decidirá su futuro.



A mí Xabi Alonso me parece el mejor mediocentro de la historia del fútbol español, una leyenda del Madrid a la altura de Fernando Redondo, un tipo profesional e inteligente como pocos. Y tiene pinta de ser un gran entrenador. Pero creo que no es su momento, le falta recorrido, hacer algo gordo con un equipo medio-alto. Al Madrid tienes que venir con la mili hecha, es un club que devora personalidades fuertes como ningún otro. Hasta Mou parecía un pelele durante la última temporada. 

Es complicado elegir entrenador. Yo probaría con Tuchel, creo que puede ser su momento. Klopp es el otro candidato, aunque tiene un historial de polémicas con el Madrid hablamos de un técnico top, podría ganarse al madridismo con su carisma. Pero ya os digo que no lo veo del todo claro, y creo que Flóper tampoco. Y ante la duda, supongo que seguirá Ancelotti (si ganamos la Liga, seguro que sigue).


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (21 Mar 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Ancellotti no es entrenador para el Madrid, y nunca lo fue, ni ahora ni la anterior vez. Nunca.
> 
> Este tipo de entrenadores, o incluso como Zidane, son alineadores. Cual ha sido el mérito TÁCTICO del Madrid con estos entrenadores? De verdad alguien cree que hay equipos en Europa "alucinando" con el juego del Madrid? Hablo incluso de los últimos 15 años, no de esta temporada. Cuantos jugadores han podido crecer desde la base e integrarse como una manija de un reloj al juego del primer equipo?
> 
> ...



Es que esa es la gracia del Madrid, que gana y punto. Les suda la polla completamente como hacerlo. Bueno, al Madrid y al 97% de equipos, la cosa es que el Madrid gana copas de europa.
Eso de jugar bien a toda costa es cosa de equipos con valors y seny.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (21 Mar 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> A mí Xabi Alonso me parece el mejor mediocentro de la historia del fútbol español, una leyenda del Madrid a la altura de Fernando Redondo, un tipo profesional e inteligente como pocos. Y tiene pinta de ser un gran entrenador. Pero creo que no es su momento, le falta recorrido, hacer algo gordo con un equipo medio-alto. Al Madrid tienes que venir con la mili hecha, es un club que devora personalidades fuertes como ningún otro. Hasta Mou parecía un pelele durante la última temporada.
> 
> Es complicado elegir entrenador. Yo probaría con Tuchel, creo que puede ser su momento. Klopp es el otro candidato, aunque tiene un historial de polémicas con el Madrid hablamos de un técnico top, podría ganarse al madridismo con su carisma. Pero ya os digo que no lo veo del todo claro, y creo que Flóper tampoco. Y ante la duda, supongo que seguirá Ancelotti (si ganamos la Liga, seguro que sigue).



Klopp es un soplapollas


----------



## Chichimango (21 Mar 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Klopp es un soplapollas



A mí tampoco me cae bien, el tío va de que tiene espíritu deportivo pero cuando pierde solo sabe poner excusas baratas. 

Pero ha demostrado que como técnico es un top-5 a día de hoy. Y si viene, aunque seguiría siendo un soplapollas, sería nuestro soplapollas.


----------



## petro6 (21 Mar 2022)

Qué alguien me diga si nadie hubiera firmado estar cómo estamos a esta altura de la temporada. Vaticinar qué entrenador le vendría bien al Madrid es entrar en física cuántica, pues los futbolistas son lo más golfo que te puedas echar a la cara, pero al Madrid, salvo honrosas excepciones, le ha ido mejor siempre con un calzonazos en el banquillo.


----------



## artemis (21 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ni sabía que jugaban en el Madrid.



Claro, porque eres un culerdo...


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (21 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> A mí me desespera ver a mi Madrid como un equipo mal trabajado tácticamente. Y me jode aún más que las 2 veces en mi vida que lo vi bien trabajado (con Capello y con Mourinho) los jugadores se estresaron tanto del esfuerzo los pobrecitos que al año siguiente se tomaron unas vacaciones, año en blanco y terminaron haciéndole la cama al entrenador. Ese señoritismo de no poder aguantar varios años seguidos con disciplina táctica es lo que más me ha tocado los huevos siempre de mi Madrid.



Estoy de acuerdo sobre todo con lo de Capello, porque recordemos que Mourinho llego incluso a probar con Pepe de mediocentro.

El problema de Ancelotti es que aun por encima es demasiado conservador en sus planteamientos tacticos, porque apenas se atreve a probar cosas nuevas, y termina siempre recurriendo a lo mismo y con los mismos.

O saca un 4-3-3 o como mucho intenta disfrazarlo con un 4-4-2 pero utilizando un falso nueve que no termina de encontrar por ninguna parte, ya que el unico que puede hacer de 9 o de falso 9 es Benzema, y cuando no esta, el equipo ofensivamente se queda totalmente sin ideas. Pero aun por encima tambien se esta viendo como en el centro del campo se limita como mucho a meter gente esperando que con eso sea suficiente. Y en defensa, que parecia que habia logrado por fin cierto grado de consistencia, ayer fue donde mas se le vieron las costuras a este equipo.

Carvajal ya no esta para ser titular, y menos en partidos importantes, empieza a resultar cada vez mas evidente que es otro caso Marcelo. Y en lugar de decidirse por colocar a Nacho como lateral derecho fijo, o insiste con Carvajal y pone a Nacho por la izquierda, o recurre a Lucas Vazquez, que hace tambien lo que puede, pero lleva practicamente toda la temporada relegado a ser una especie de carrilero improvisado, cuando su mejor rendimiento lo ha dado siempre jugando en medio campo.

Y en cuanto a Alaba, ha demostrado ser un muy buen fichaje, pero por alto flojea bastante, y cuando Militao no tiene tampoco su dia, la defensa se convierte en un coladero. Sumado a que por bandas con un Carvajal cada vez menos fiable, y Nacho teniendo que jugar por la izquierda, cualquier equipo con gente rapida por las bandas te puede causar problemas.

Podria haber apostado al menos por poner a Alaba por la izquierda, y a Nacho jugando de central junto a Militao para tratar de reforzar la banda derecha, pero sigue empeñado en no querer tocar la pareja de centrales habitual aunque sea parcheando ambas bandas.

En cuanto al centro del campo, yo aplaudo la decision de Ancelotti de jugar con linea de cuatro, a pesar de que el Barcelona dominase y mantuviese el control del partido, porque desde hace tiempo llevo defendiendo que el Madrid juega mas equilibrado asi que con el 4-3-3. Pero jugar con cuatro en el medio no impide a su vez probar diferentes variantes, como por ejemplo situando un rombo.

Y mas aun cuando decides jugar con dos extremos en ataque sin punta de referencia. Porque tambien aplaudo que dejase fuera a Asensio y confiase mas en Rodrygo con Vinicius, pero de nuevo vuelvo a preguntarme por que coño no se decide a sacar a Jovic de inicio ante la ausencia de Benzema, y en lugar de eso acaba optando por sacar a Mariano, y tras el descanso con el marcador en contra.

Sobre todo porque creo recordar que el propio Ancelotti siendo entrenador del Napoles habia mostrado precisamente su interes de hacerse con los servicios de Jovic, y ahora parace que hasta le da miedo sacarlo.

Moraleja, si apuestas por dos atacantes en lugar de tres, necesitas que al menos uno de los dos sea un delantero centro, y a falta de Benzema, saca a Jovic o a Mariano, pero de inicio a ver que tal va la cosa, y no solo cuando vas perdiendo casi a la desesperada.

Luego lo de arriesgarse a jugar con linea de 3 en defensa, tambien fue obviamente otro acto casi de desesperacion, pero todavia fue peor.

Ancelotti para mi no es que plantease tacticamente mal el partido, pero si que estrategicamente, es decir tanto en la eleccion del once titular, como en el modo de jugar, volvio a demostrar un conservadurismo timorato.

La cosa no consiste en sacar siempre a los once mejores que tengas disponibles para jugar, porque eso tambien lo sabia hacer Zidane, sino en tener siempre un plan b, para poder cambiar de sistema tactico, y a su vez de estrategia de juego adaptandose a los jugadores disponibles.

Tampoco a mi juicio es una cuestion de rotar o no rotar, pero si de sacarle el mayor partido posible a la plantilla que tienes, y Ancelotti no lo esta demostrando. Como mucho saca a Camavinga, cuando ve que Kroos se queda sin gasolina y tal. Por cierto, insito una vez mas en que me gustaria ver alguna vez a Alaba jugando de medio centro defensivo en lugar de Casemiro, porque puede jugar tambien ahi.

Conclusion, al menos mejor perder de paliza ayer contra el Barca que jugandote la eliminatoria contra el Chelsea. Y veremos a su vez que conclusiones saca Ancelotti de tan apabullamente repaso, porque despues de la derrota en la ida contra el PSG no me dio la impresion de haber sacado todavia ninguna conclusion. Y si se elimino finalmente al PSG, fue gracias basicamente al merito de Benzema y los demeritos del PSG.

P.D.- No daba un duro por Xavi pero me tengo que quitar el sombrero. Aunque he de reconocer que tampoco lo daba por Guardiola. De todos modos lo de Xavi de momento tiene bastante mas merito.


----------



## Lemavos (21 Mar 2022)

VAYA FOLLADA DE LOS INDEPENDENTISTAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS


----------



## Paobas (21 Mar 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> A mí Xabi Alonso me parece el mejor mediocentro de la historia del fútbol español, una leyenda del Madrid a la altura de Fernando Redondo, un tipo profesional e inteligente como pocos. Y tiene pinta de ser un gran entrenador. Pero creo que no es su momento, le falta recorrido, hacer algo gordo con un equipo medio-alto. Al Madrid tienes que venir con la mili hecha, es un club que devora personalidades fuertes como ningún otro. Hasta Mou parecía un pelele durante la última temporada.
> 
> Es complicado elegir entrenador. Yo probaría con Tuchel, creo que puede ser su momento. Klopp es el otro candidato, aunque tiene un historial de polémicas con el Madrid hablamos de un técnico top, podría ganarse al madridismo con su carisma. Pero ya os digo que no lo veo del todo claro, y creo que Flóper tampoco. Y ante la duda, supongo que seguirá Ancelotti (si ganamos la Liga, seguro que sigue).



No veas la pedazo de mili que tenía ZZ y mira, tres Champions.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (21 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> El BCN esta a 12 puntos, un partido menos y gol average: Nos podemos hundir y si se pierde esta liga seria el peor fracaso de los ultimos 50 anyos.
> 
> El BCN lo estaba haciendo bien y el anyo que viene habra acabado su reconstruccion: Una idea de juego, buenos jugadores y jovenes, aunque ningun crack que te posibilite ganar la champions. 1 anyo habran tardado en dar al reset. Nosotros llevamos 4 anyos y parece que todo seguira igual.
> 
> ...



No hay idea de juego, el vestuario es una casa de putas, aunque fichéis a 10, con el mascachicles van a seguir jugando sólo 11 hasta que revienten ...

En Can FAR$A el único que cortaba el bacalao bien cortao era Messi, en el Madric cualquier medianía se atreve a no pasarle el balón a Bale cuando está solo ...


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (21 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo sobre todo con lo de Capello, porque recordemos que Mourinho llego incluso a probar con Pepe de mediocentro.
> 
> El problema de Ancelotti es que aun por encima es demasiado conservador en sus planteamientos tacticos, porque apenas se atreve a probar cosas nuevas, y termina siempre recurriendo a lo mismo y con los mismos.
> 
> ...



Menudo ladrillo, para al final comerle el ciruelo a Chabi.

Así va el madridismo.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (21 Mar 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> A ver...whisky y trankimazines para todos...
> 
> El Barcelona no va a ganar un cagao. Es un equipo muy menor. Se va a dejar puntos seguro en Liga y no va a ganar la EL ni de puta casualidad.
> El Madrid va a ganar esta Liga, a pesar de Ancelotti, de Carvajal hasta el 2046 y de Hazard, Bale, Jovic, Mariano, Isco, Ceballos y Vallejo en el banquillo. A final de temporada la morralla se va toda a tomar por culo, vuelve Odriozola de la Fiorentina (que no es Cafu, pero corre bien y centra decentemente), nos traemos a la tortuga y a Tchouameni (que es un pepinaco de mediocentro) y, fundamentalmente, un entrenador que haga cosas. A mi el perfil este de senor mayor en la banda nunca me ha gustado para el Madrid. Un tio de menos de 50, con ganas, con ideas frescas, que conozca bien el club y p'alante. Va, os lo digo con todas las letras, Xabi Alonso.
> ...



joder, no lo veo tan optimista como tu pero me encanta leerte.

un abrazo


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (21 Mar 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> te aseguro que quique flores el entrenador del getafe
> jagoba arrasate el del osasuna
> etc etc
> tienen mas nivel de entrenador que los ancelotti de turno (zidanes, ...)
> ...



estoy de acuerdo contigo en que esos entrenadores que dices, y te diria alguno que otro mas, son mejores que angelote en muchos aspectos , pero por desgracia desde hace dos decadas los jugadores profesionales de mucho nivel saben que tienen mucho mas poder que el entrenador precisamente por la pasta que se mueve por ellos y mueven por derechos de imagen. precisamente porque esos jugadores no son reponedores en el ahorramas ni curritos de una carnica random es a veces mas importante motivarlos que saber tactica y estrategia, y en ese sentido aunque no deberia de ser asi, muchos futbolistas pueden despreciar a un entrenador si no tiene un cache ganado, ya sea en los banquillos o en el campo habiendo sido un gran jugador. 

por eso quiza gente como esos dos que mencionas, o por ejemplo oltra o diego martinez no creo tengan oportunidad a corto plazo en equipos grandes aunque realmente por capacidades pudieran ser barajados para ello. y eso no pasa solo al madrid, sino a cualquier equipo grande


----------



## rondo (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (21 Mar 2022)

En el Bernabeu este año ha ganado hasta el SHERIFF de Tiraspol, no sé que mérito le dan a ganar en el Bernabeu.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (21 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> En el Bernabeu este año ha ganado hasta el SHERIFF de Tiraspol, no sé que mérito le dan a ganar en el Bernabeu.



bueno, ambos cayeron en la misma ronda en champions.... en teoria en europa estan en el mismo nivel...


----------



## Edu.R (21 Mar 2022)

De momento una "buena noticia". Las jornadas 30 y 31, jugamos antes que el Barcelona, y supongo que pasará bastantes veces más. Ellos, al estar en Uropalig, tienen que jugar muchas veces el domingo por narices, y nosotros el sábado, al estar en Champions.

El que juega después siempre tiene un extra de presión.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (21 Mar 2022)

Bueno, salgo de la cueva a que me dé el aire un poco, después del esperpento de ayer.

Yo fui uno de los que cortó el streaming al acabar la primera parte. Por lo visto, la segunda fue igual o peor.

Creo que lo que sucedió es que un equipo se tomó el partido en SERIO y el otro no. O al menos no en la medida que debiera. Y eso es peor que el peor de los esquemas. Probablemente influyó que era el primer partido en casa después de la eliminatoria con el PSG. La celebración de las putas camisetas negras tampoco ayudó. Siempre siempre que se anda con celebraciones la gente se descentra.

El empanamiento me recordó a aquel amistoso de verano entre el Madrid y el ATM que nos metieron 7: nosotros salimos en plan "hola ke ase" y los del cholo salieron a tope y nos pasaron por encima. Pero era un amistoso pachanguero, y lo de ayer era liga y contra el máximo rival.

Ahora todo el mundo con loas al jardinero y su equipo. Pero son los mismos mataos que casi no pasan la eliminatoria con los turcos. A Dembelé lo querían largar a toda costa, los tres jubilados de oro Alba, Pique y Busquets, un Außenseiter como Aubameyang, Ter Statuen, Tractoré, etc...venga ya, hombre.

Y es especialmente penoso que el peor varsa de los últimos años nos haya ganado así. Que no son el equipo de cuando Messi, Neymar eran todavía cracks.
Además, estábamos más decansados que ellos, que habían jugado contra el Galatasaray. 


Llevamos diciendo desde el principio que para ganar la liga nos da, pero para la champions no, lo sabemos y no pasa nada.
Nos deberían haber evitado la vergüenza de ayer.


----------



## Paobas (21 Mar 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Bueno, salgo de la cueva a que me dé el aire un poco, después del esperpento de ayer.
> 
> Yo fui uno de los que cortó el streaming al acabar la primera parte. Por lo visto, la segunda fue igual o peor.
> 
> ...



Si después de lo de ayer los sigues subestimando y haces tan escasa autocrítica es porque eres del género estulto. Nos dan un repaso épico y no se te ocurre otra cosa que decir que son un equipo de matados. Espero que tu forma de pensar se parezca en nada a la directiva del Madrid que tiene que arreglar esto, porque de lo contrario nos viene lo peor.


----------



## 8=> (22 Mar 2022)

.


Edu.R dijo:


> En el Bernabeu este año ha ganado hasta el SHERIFF de Tiraspol, no sé que mérito le dan a ganar en el Bernabeu.



De qué país es el sheriff ese?


----------



## spam (22 Mar 2022)

Otro voto por Tuchel. Por qué decís que está a tiro? Por la venta del Chelshit o es que acaba contrato?

De todas maneras, es una pena pero creo que el Madrid lo devoraría, Floper lo ignoraría y muchos de los niñatos lo ningunearían, y acabaría marchándose asqueado.


----------



## fachacine (22 Mar 2022)

Vale la pena ver esta noche a Guti analizando al Madrid en el chiringuito. Este sí que sabe.


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Vale la pena ver esta noche a Guti analizando al Madrid en el chiringuito. Este sí que sabe.



Que es listo es innegable,cuando era jugador viviendo de su imagen de genio incomprendido,y como ex jugador de la de madridista visceral,y asi a lo tonto sin dar nunca un palo al agua y viviendo de puta madre…


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (22 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ausencio.
> 
> Seboso belga.
> 
> ...



Lamentablemente Vater cuenta mucho más que Bale....


----------



## 4motion (22 Mar 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Pero qué puto imbécil eres coño. Sois el puto cáncer del Madrid y de España. No os vale ningún entrenador a los mierdas cuñaos desdentados garrulos estúpidos. Tiene 3 champions y ligas en 5 países y te atreves a despreciarlo puto imbécil anormal tonto de los COJONES.



Un tío que pone a modric de delantero centro solo puede ser un inútil a la altura del calvo ZZ, y está haciendo las mismas cagadas que cuando le largaron y cuando largaron al calvo ZZ.

Tu como eres un imbécil además de otro inútil, ni lo ves.

Floper que es más listo, espero que le de la patada en verano a este a su hijo y a muchos inútiles y MERCENARIOS del banquillo. 

Pd. Escucha a guti y entenderás algo dev

Tranquilo el cejas e hijo volverán a liarla.





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## artemis (22 Mar 2022)

Como va el parte médico? Como evolucionan esas quemaduras anales? Menuda humillación


----------



## 4motion (22 Mar 2022)

Mis Díez. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Señor Moscoso (22 Mar 2022)

Al final esto no es tan complicado. El año pasado el calvo argelino en el partido más importante del año puso a Vinicius de lateral, Carleto pone en el clásico a Modric de delantero. 

Ninguno usaba la plantilla ni lo intenta siquiera. Se rigen por sus códigos de futbol de mierda de vestuario etc. Ni por el interés se les ocurre darle 20 minutos o un partido de copa a un suplente para que no reviente el titular.

El Madrid en el banquillo ha llegado a un nivel en el que mejoraría el equipo si fuera entrenado por un cuadro de excel que pusiera a cada jugador en su posición y distribuyera racionalmente los minutos.


----------



## Manero (22 Mar 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> si el madrid hubiera jugado a su nivel normal hubiera sido un 4-0, no un 0-4.


----------



## xilebo (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (22 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Pues yo lo que quiero es,...,disfrutar con mi equipo y eso no lo hago desde que ganamos la 13 o la temporada anterior;
> 
> - Con Mourinho jugabamos con transiciones rapidas, muy fuertes defensivamente.
> - Con Ancelotti se mejoro el sistema, simplemente porque teniamos a Bale que elevaba la calidad del tridente hasta el infinito y es que no fue suerte que nos mearamos en la cara de Guardiola en Munich; compara Cristiano, Bale y Benzema con lo maximo del futbol actual que es el tridente del Livepool: Pasas de jugadores de epoca e historicos, con otros que hacen alguna temporada al maximo nivel .
> ...



Y además pochetino es más madridista que la mitad de los que escribimos aquí


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Mar 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Y además pochetino es más madridista que la mitad de los que escribimos aquí



A Pochettino el otro día le cayeron 3 goles en 17 minutos en el partido más importante de su temporada, con todo a favor. En esos 17 minutos cambio un trotón del medio campo por otro trotón igual pero más oscurito. De cambiar de esquema, o quitar a Neymar o a Messi, nada.

Entra en rueda de prensa y lo único que hace es llorar que la han hecho falta al portero y que eso lo explica todo.

Queréis que le plante cara a Floren y lleva año y medio comiéndose TODO lo que le echa encima el mojamé, poniendo el culo si hace falta. Incluyendo un salario monstruoso para el exjugador que es Ramos. De lo de Messi mejor no hablamos, que camino yo más al ir a dejar a las niñas a la guardería (corremos lo mismo, es decir, nada). Y encima hoy leo que Neymar llega borracho a los entrenamientos, por supuesto con consecuencias cero.

Pochettino en el Madrid sería cesado en la jornada 12.

PD.: Un recuerdo para Di Maria, que no es Pelé pero es un muy buen futbolista y Pochettino lo usa para calentarle la cama a Neymar mientras está en el carnaval de Rio.


----------



## 4motion (22 Mar 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Al final esto no es tan complicado. El año pasado el calvo argelino en el partido más importante del año puso a Vinicius de lateral, Carleto pone en el clásico a Modric de delantero.
> 
> Ninguno usaba la plantilla ni lo intenta siquiera. Se rigen por sus códigos de futbol de mierda de vestuario etc. Ni por el interés se les ocurre darle 20 minutos o un partido de copa a un suplente para que no reviente el titular.
> 
> El Madrid en el banquillo ha llegado a un nivel en el que mejoraría el equipo si fuera entrenado por un cuadro de excel que pusiera a cada jugador en su posición y distribuyera racionalmente los minutos.



Antes fue ZZ y su cuadrilla de amigos, los mismos cabrones de siempre, ahora son los del abuelo cejas y su hijo, los mismos cabrones, el mismo error, alineadores de equipos sin ni puta idea de táctica, escuchas a guti hablar y se te caen los huevos a los pies porque este si que sabe de fútbol y de egos.

Y claro xabi nos follo duramente. 

Pero ya sabéis el cejas dice que fue SU culpa y que NO volverá a ocurrir LO mismo que decía ZZ. 




Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cebollo (22 Mar 2022)

Resumiendo mucho, creo que a Ancelotti le gusta Valverde y quiere sacarle pero al mismo tiempo no se atreve a sentar ni a Kroos ni a Modric ni a Casemiro. Está esperando una sanción o una lesión que decida por él.


----------



## Manero (22 Mar 2022)

Un buen análisis Maestroscuro. 

Y ya que buscas a un entrenador jóven con ambición y ganas de comerse el mundo, trabajador y currante como el que más pero a la vez sobrado de talento, capaz de poner normas y orden en un vestuario acomodado, y con las ideas claras de como partiendo de un equipo hundido reconvertirlo en un equipo ganador y vistoso en un tiempo record......tengo al hombre adecuado para ti:




Y si ha sido capaz de sacar rendimiendo de un jugador que parecía irrecuperable como Dembelé, hasta donde podría llevar a Vinicius bajo sus ordenes.

Pero tengo una mala noticia para ti, ese entrenador ya está ocupado y además nunca aceptaría dirigir al Real Madrid.

P.D. Si ya lo se, el madridismo tampoco aceptaría nunca ser entrenado por Xavi.


----------



## 4motion (22 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Resumiendo mucho, creo que a Ancelotti le gusta Valverde y quiere sacarle pero al mismo tiempo no se atreve a sentar ni a Kroos ni a Modric ni a Casemiro. Está esperando una sanción o una lesión que decida por él.



Kroos hace tiempo que no está y casemiro igual, son ya ex jugadores, agradezco sus servicios y se buscan sustitutos, Y no se deja a camavinga chupando banquillo PUTO CEJAS.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 Mar 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Un buen análisis Maestroscuro.
> 
> Y ya que buscas a un entrenador jóven con ambición y ganas de comerse el mundo, trabajador y currante como el que más pero a la vez sobrado de talento, capaz de poner normas y orden en un vestuario acomodado, y con las ideas claras de como partiendo de un equipo hundido reconvertirlo en un equipo ganador y vistoso en un tiempo record......tengo al hombre adecuado para ti:
> 
> ...



claro que si: un naziSSeparatista antiEspaña antiMadrid un jardinero charnego que no tiene ni zorra idea de entrenar ni de tactica etc es el que vendria bien al Madrid
un aplauso campeon que te lo has ganado: 

te recuerdo que tu idolo el mesias chavi toda la experiencia que tiene es con unos de qatar cuyo equivalente en España es un regional preferente

el efecto chavi de tu mesias consiste en:

1- los arbitros a sueldo del VARsa a los que ha aleccionado nada mas llegar al Farsa: hernandez hernandez (quien dijo literalmente que es del barcelona), de burgos bengoechea, sanchez martinez, munuera, ...., por poner uno de los ultimos ejemplos : aubameyang entrada en plancha con los tacos a la pierna de kroos que es roja directa y vuestro arbitro del VARsa no le saco ni amarilla!!!







el VARsa habeis robado a: el elche (en VARcelona), al elche (en elche) , al español , al betis , al villarreal : 
y eso son tranquilamente 10 puntos que os habeis llevado por la cara ROBANDO
por eso ahora estais terceros rozando al segundo
si no estariais 7º o 8º sin exagerar



2- los 3 o 4 fichajes que le dieron y que koeman no tenia.


vuestro mesias chavi no va a ganar la uropa li y no va a ganar la liga
y cuando eso ocurra volvereis al mismo discurso: hay que dar tiempo a chavi y a su proyecto, estamos en construccion

lo del domingo fue jugar contra un madrid que no estuvo en el campo
con un entrenador que por alguna razon desconocida rompio el esquema y el juego del madrid
lo que los jugadores notaron de pleno
añadido a un extraño pasotismo de todos los jugadores del madrid

traducido:
cuando un west ham, o algun aleman, os echen de la uropa li (y que no sea por goleada que os metan) volvereis a vuestro discurso: hay que dar tiempo a chavi


----------



## REDDY (22 Mar 2022)

Nacho y Carvajal son dos sinvergüenzas sin honor ni dignidad, ni tampoco conocen el significado de esas palabras.
Y no lo digo por su actitud en el campo, sino fuera del mismo.
Vergüenza!!


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 Mar 2022)

aun le sigo dando algunas vueltas y hay dos cosas que no me encajan del partido contra el VARsa

1-un ancelotti que de por si es un autentico CABEZON para todo y hablando de alineaciones siempre ha estado con el 4 3 3 , y que para que cambiase algun partido a un 4 4 2 habia que darle una charla antes de 3 horas para intentarle convencer
y sin embargo el partido contra el VARsa, JUSTO ESE PARTIDO, va el tio y de repente sorpresa aficionados:
en la primera parte sale con un 1 4 1 4 1 !!!! y no contento con eso en la segunda parte sale aun peor con un 1 3 5 2 !!!!
y de remate cambiando a jugadores de posicion : modric delantero , rodrygo lateral , casemiro defensa central , ... !!! ¿? ¿? ¿?
COMO SE COME ESTO??!! el CABEZON se ha negado durante toda la temporada a cambiar su 4 3 3 y ahora de repente JUSTO EN ESTE PARTIDO zas!!! hace 2 esquemas distintos a cada cual mas LOCO!! y cambiando a los jugadores de su posicion

esto solo se hace: o por ser un autentico incompetente mezclado con retrasado, o bien.... ser un jeta que lo que quiere es joder al madrid
cual de las dos es ancelotti?


2-un equipo que logicamente estaba tocado y disminuido totalmente por la locura que pidio hacer el italiANO ancelotti
pero que ademas salio pasota en plan entrenamiento
que parecian como si les hubieran drogado antes del partido y estuvieran al 20% de sus facultades fisicas y tecnicas
¿?¿?¿?


por esas dos razones me empiezo a mosquear

y pienso si por un lado los jugadores se hayan hartado ya del mierda ancelotti y le esten haciendo la cama como se la hicieron al otro mierda benitez ,

y que por la parte de ancelotti para joder al madrid porque sabe que seguramente no sigue en junio, haya empezado a hacer locuras de esquemas de juego etcs para joder al equipo.
recordais zidane en la semifinal con el chelsea? puso a marcelo!!!! de titular!!!! y ademas tambien cambio a varios jugadores de posicion poniendoles en posiciones que no eran las suyas!!! lo cual fue una debacle total para el madrid
eso solo lo pudo hacer para joder no hay otra explicacion, puesto que sabia que le echaban al terminar la temporada.
y si ancelotti estuviera haciendo lo mismo? porque no lo descarto...


----------



## xilebo (22 Mar 2022)

*Champions femenina*

*El 'Clásico' llega a Europa*

Real Madrid y Barcelona se miden por primera vez en la Champions League


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (22 Mar 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Kroos hace tiempo que no está y casemiro igual, son ya ex jugadores, agradezco sus servicios y se buscan sustitutos, Y no se deja a camavinga chupando banquillo PUTO CEJAS.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



A veces pienso como los mas optimistas del foro y creo que lo del domingo servira para que espabile la plantilla y seamos campeones, pero cuando pienso que el problema principal son las alineaciones de Carletto veo la liga perdida . 9 puntos se pueden escapar sin necesidad de perder 3 partidos. Empatando el derbi, empatando en Pamplona y palmando en Sevilla ya son 7. Y 2 se pueden escapar perfectamente contra un betis que pelee la cuarta plaza al atletico...


----------



## artemis (22 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Champions femenina*
> 
> *El 'Clásico' llega a Europa*
> 
> Real Madrid y Barcelona se miden por primera vez en la Champions League



Otra humillación gracias a Florentimo y su ansía de unirse al NWO


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Mar 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> aun le sigo dando algunas vueltas y hay dos cosas que no me encajan del partido contra el VARsa
> 
> 1-un ancelotti que de por si es un autentico CABEZON para todo y hablando de alineaciones siempre ha estado con el 4 3 3 , y que para que cambiase algun partido a un 4 4 2 habia que darle una charla antes de 3 horas para intentarle convencer
> y sin embargo el partido contra el VARsa, JUSTO ESE PARTIDO, va el tio y de repente sorpresa aficionados:
> ...



En el Madrid es raro el entrenador que no termina desvariando, no me esperaba de este, pensaba que con los años y la experiencia seguiría cabezón pero a piñon. El próximo partido es clave, por actitud del equipo y por entrenador, como l caguen son capaces de tirar la liga, quedan aún partidos difíciles y los cagalanes tienen alfombra roja arbitral, termina la temporada y no le pitarán ni expulsiones ni penaltis.


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Champions femenina*
> 
> *El 'Clásico' llega a Europa*
> 
> Real Madrid y Barcelona se miden por primera vez en la Champions League



Cansinos por el futbol femenino, que palizas, si es una puta mierda.


----------



## REDDY (22 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Champions femenina*
> 
> *El 'Clásico' llega a Europa*
> 
> Real Madrid y Barcelona se miden por primera vez en la Champions League



Mucha gente verá el fútbol femenino hoy por tratarse de un Clásico.

La marca Real Madrid haciendo crecer las audiencias del fútbol femenino, nos critican por todo pero al final nos necesitan.

Somos al fútbol lo mismo que él arroz es a la paella


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (22 Mar 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Otra humillación gracias a Florentimo y su ansía de unirse al NWO



Lo siento pero eso me la suda. De hecho si humillarlas una vez sirve para que cierren esa infame seccion que nunca debio existir, yo encantado. Solo veria futbol charo si me pagan por ello.


----------



## Paobas (22 Mar 2022)

Hay una cosa que se me escapa: Por qué el Madrid pierde poco y casi siempre raspado en el Camp Nou como visitante y desde hace 12 o 13 años en el Bernabéu es tan putapénico contra el Barça. Es que es alucinante la cantidad de veces que han ganado desde la época de Guardiola y no por 0-1 precisamente. Es que muchas temporadas es su salida más plácida de toda la puñetera liga. Sufren más problemas para ganar al Granada, Elche o Valladolid de turno que en el Bernabéu. Sin embargo, el Madrid lleva 4 victorias, 4 empates y 1 sola derrota en sus últimas 9 visitas a Barcelona. Alguien puede explicar la razón de algo así?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (22 Mar 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Hay una cosa que se me escapa: Por qué el Madrid pierde poco y casi siempre raspado en el Camp Nou como visitante y desde hace 12 o 13 años en el Bernabéu es tan putapénico contra el Barça. Es que es alucinante la cantidad de veces que han ganado desde la época de Guardiola y no por 0-1 precisamente. Es que muchas temporadas es su salida más plácida de toda la puñetera liga. Sufren más problemas para ganar al Granada, Elche o Valladolid de turno que en el Bernabéu. Sin embargo, el Madrid lleva 4 victorias, 4 empates y 1 sola derrota en sus últimas 9 visitas a Barcelona. Alguien puede explicar la razón de algo así?



Diferencia de aCtitud. Ganarle al Madrid para ellos es equivalente por ejemplo a lo que seria para el Madrid ganar la supercopa de españa, por ejemplo, titulo menor pero titulo.

Y es que para el Barcelona humillar al Madrid es un deber y para los del Madrid son 3 puntos y ya, con ganar es suficiente, a veces ni eso.


----------



## artemis (22 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Lo siento pero eso me la suda. De hecho si humillarlas una vez sirve para que cierren esa infame seccion que nunca debio existir, yo encantado. Solo veria futbol charo si me pagan por ello.



Si pero ya humilló el farsa al Madrid femenino ganando les en su cara la Liga y goleando 5-0


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (22 Mar 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Si pero ya humilló el farsa al Madrid femenino ganando les en su cara la Liga y goleando 5-0



Buah solo 5?, tampoco es tanto, se mueve en los numeros del equipo masculino, pensaba que hablabas de palizas mas grandes....


----------



## Manero (22 Mar 2022)

Me guardo esa frase que me da que va a envejecer mal.

Y un poco de humor para alegrar el día, que este hilo parece un funeral desde el domingo


----------



## artemis (22 Mar 2022)

Jajajajajaja los culerdos han tomado el control de vuestro hilo tras la humillación del domingo....


----------



## Otrasvidas (22 Mar 2022)

Me parece que los únicos jugadores transferibles por los que podríamos sacar cash sano serían Casemiro,Asensio y Rodrygo.


----------



## artemis (22 Mar 2022)

A mí no me habras leído que no vais a ganar la Liga, eso lo ha dicho @Manero ... La verdad, se han venido un poco arriba


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

Ventas que tiene que realizar el real Madrid.


Kroos, te puedes sacar 20 millones.

Casimiro: 40 

Ausencio: 40 los del arsenal siempre nos compran toda la mierda.

Vinicius 100 millones.

Despidos:

Isco.

Marcelo.

Váter.

Seboso belga.

Seboso malagueño.

Total nos sacamos 250 millones.



Haaland, mabppe, Pogba libre, Dybala libre y algún mamadou lateral.

Con eso te queda un 11 que aspira a todo, de suplentes Rodrygo, y los minundis del filial.


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Mar 2022)

Ciclo kármico madridista


El ciclo kármico madridista es el bucle en el que se encuentra atrapado desde hace décadas el Real Madrid y consiste en una secuencia de tres fases




www.lagalerna.com






l ciclo kármico madridista es el bucle en el que se encuentra atrapado desde hace décadas el Real Madrid y consiste en una secuencia de tres fases reactivas: Caudillo, Happy y Asador (1).



La etapa *Caudillo* toma su nombre en relación al carácter caciquil del técnico al que se encomiendan las máximas instancias del club para revertir una situación de aparente laxitud o desgobierno. Su llegada es celebrada por una afición que reclama implicación pero es vista con recelo por parte de los medios de comunicación, alertados por el carácter distante del nuevo inquilino del banquillo. Desde su proclamación, el entrenador imprime orden, trabajo y exigencia, lo que, aunado a la calidad de la plantilla, deriva en la conquista de algún título relevante.

Paradigmas de técnicos del periodo Caudillo son Capello (en sus dos etapas), Mourinho o, aventuramos, el propio Benítez, todos ellos de un marcado perfil tacticista y meritocrático. El desarrollo de esta autoridad, no obstante, es la mayor garantía de su fecha de caducidad. Los frecuentes roces con prensa y jugadores, propiciados por la rotundidad del técnico en su tono y en su método, terminan claudicándolo.

Al turbulento final de toda etapa Caudillo le sucede, en arreglo a la ley del péndulo, el comienzo de una etapa *Happy*, protagonizada por un auténtico ilusionista que, a golpe de campechanía, restablece rápidamente los vínculos dañados por su antecesor, tanto dentro del vestuario como en la sala de prensa. Ancelotti, Pellegrini (2), Schuster o Valdano (3) lideraron algunos de estos periodos, siendo Del Bosque, el arquetipo mayor.

El contexto Happy se articula, en sus inicios, como una garantía de éxito: imbuido por la dinámica compensatoria, el entrenador otorga una mayor libertad a sus futbolistas, en el rectángulo de juego y fuera de él. Los jugadores, por su parte, redoblan el esfuerzo espoleados por la motivación de una tesitura privilegiada pero, igualmente, por el convencimiento de que, en caso de nuevo fracaso, los siguientes señalados serán ellos. La prensa, a su vez, colabora estabilizando el entorno en defensa de su nuevo "aliado". Una coyuntura general que al principio también se ve favorecida por el trabajo, aún perdurable y nada desdeñable, del anterior entrenador.

La etapa *Asador*, en honor a los prestigiosos establecimientos de restauración que sirven de refugio a los futbolistas, sucede a la etapa Happy y se fundamenta en una pérdida de control del _mister_ sobre el grupo. Generalmente se origina por el efecto de descompresión del vestuario a raíz de la consecución de un título importante, lo cual disminuye drásticamente la ascendencia del entrenador sobre sus discípulos. Dichas épocas suelen degenerar en excesos de todo tipo: de consumos calóricos, de velocidad en la carretera, de fiestas nocturnas y hasta de autogestión (4).



Aunque la etapa Asador suele fraguarse en el declive del mandato del entrenador que comenzó la etapa Happy, a posteriori puede perpetuarse si el club cede las riendas a un falso Caudillo (Camacho, Luxemburgo o Juande Ramos fueron algunos célebres gatillazos), o si por falta de determinación o de candidatos se aplaza dicho relevo mediante remiendos provisionales (García Remón, López Caro, Arsenio Iglesias o los periodos taifas de Del Bosque), o si se retorna al pasado (Beenhakker, Toshack) para ahondar todavía más la sensación de una institución a la deriva.

Un somero análisis de la reiteración kármica nos evidencia que su hilo conductor es la actitud de una plantilla que fluctúa en función de los estímulos que recibe. Y es que en algún punto de la historia del Real Madrid los futbolistas "gamificaron" su _modus operandi_, esto es, interpretaron de forma radical su condición de jugadores. En el vestuario blanco ha sedimentado la idea de que ganar una competición acumula una suerte de bonus, un crédito que a su vez se reduce cuando se pierde y que ellos luego administran como esas barras de nivel de vida de los videojuegos, que crecen y decrecen en función de los méritos contraídos.

El secreto en el juego pasa por evitar que la barra de vida se agote por completo pero el deporte, contrariamente, reside en mantener la tensión sin descanso. Si hay un denominador común en los equipos hegemónicos, con independencia de su estilo y hasta de su potencial, es la tensión sostenida. Es cierto que todos los campeones sufren, en mayor o menor medida, un desgaste de su ambición tras mucho ganar, pero ¿tan acelerado como el que demuestran habitualmente los jugadores del Madrid tras cada victoria?

Hace veinticinco años que el equipo de Concha Espina es incapaz de ganar tres campeonatos ligueros consecutivos y en ese periodo tan solo se conquistaron dos seguidos en una sola ocasión. La última vez que el Real Madrid hizo doblete de Liga y Copa del Rey se remonta a las mismas fechas mencionadas, cincuenta y seis si la referencia es Liga y Copa de Europa (5). Pero incluso en épocas de bonanza los jugadores se han mostrado timoratos al no hacer sangre cuando se les ha brindado la ocasión tal y como sí hicieron sus rivales cuando gozaron de la misma oportunidad con ellos. Mientras los aficionados madridistas se devana el seso sobre si el problema del equipo fue la lesión de un jugador, o la ausencia de un reserva en esta demarcación, o de un especialista en la otra, sus contrincantes, con carencias más que evidentes, les ganan la partida con una suficiencia en el aspecto competitivo.

¿Pero cómo se garantiza esa tensión? La competitividad no es producto de un acto consciente. El jugador del Real Madrid no se levanta una mañana con la voluntad de no ganar. Cualquier tensión es el resultado de la acción simultánea de una serie de fuerzas entre las que, en este caso, destacan: la urgencia de victoria del jugador, la independencia del entrenador para priorizar el colectivo sobre las individualidades y el margen de impopularidad asumible por la presidencia en la toma de decisiones.

Si se pretende tensionar la competitividad de un equipo -lo que para el Real equivale a romper el ciclo kármico- se debe establecer una referencia en torno a la que presionar. Un proyecto, un estilo de juego o un ideal que, en lo que compete al Real Madrid, no puede ser otro que el compromiso inquebrantable hacia la propia esencia de la institución: no renunciar a la eternidad bajo ningún concepto. Luchar por ella, no ya cada temporada, sino cada partido, cada lance del juego, eliminado, sin excepción cualquier vestigio de distorsión, caiga quien caiga, pese a quien le pese, aunque se trate de una divinidad, o sobre todo cuando sea una divinidad, para certificar, a modo ejemplarizante, que el madridismo no tiene que ver con el jugueteo de unos dioses descendiendo, de vez en cuando, a la tierra sino con el ascenso de la institución al cielo. Ese será su nirvana. Mientras tanto, Caudillo, Happy y Asador.



(1)_ Las tres etapas no son regulares en duración, ni se corresponden, aunque a veces coincidan, con el mandato de un técnico. Pero sí que se mantiene el orden enunciado y sus inercias_.



(2) _La etapa Happy de Valdano tuvo como preludio el primer sucedáneo de Caudillo, un Benito Floro que, sin serlo, fue caricaturizado por su fervor táctico y vilipendiado por unas formas que precipitaron su destitución_.



(3) _Pellegrini es el único entrenador de una etapa Happy que no logró conquistar un título, si bien su inercia fue aparentemente ganadora batiéndose el récord histórico de puntos._



(4) _Santiago Cañizares confesó que Jupp Heynckes huyó de una plantilla que en el tramo final de temporada le ninguneó de malas maneras. En su relato, en la cadena SER, Cañizares afirmó que la final de Amsterdam fue planficada en la habitación de uno de los capitanes la noche antes del partido. Heynkes es el primer entrenador que solapa las etapas Happy y Asador en una misma temporada._



(5) _La etapa de Vicente Del Bosque supone el único momento, en los últimos veinticinco años, donde se ganan durante cuatro temporadas seguidas títulos importantes (Liga y Champions de forma imbricada). Pero esta circunstancia no la excluye del ciclo. Dicho periodo estuvo lejos de ser hegemónico. No se obtuvo un solo doblete de entidad ni se revalidó título alguno y el equipo recibió, además, duras criticas por su apatía y mal juego. Que el karma no actuara con la virulencia de otras veces puede estar en relación con su coincidencia con la época más tenebrosa del Barcelona (periodo Gaspart, con el Barça jugando incluso la UEFA)._


----------



## Manero (22 Mar 2022)

Es que "ya hemos vuelto", porque no ha sido un solo partido bueno sino que de los últimos 8 en la mitad de ellos se han marcado 4 goles, y eso contra rivales como Atlético, Valencia, Nápoles o Madrid. Y hemos vuelto mucho antes de lo que pensaba ya que creía que tardaríamos una o dos temporadas, y en cambio han bastado 15 partidos con Xavi y un mercado de invierno para volver a estar ahí.

Y si Florentino quiere reconstruir algo lo tiene fácil, que fiche un director deportivo profesional como ha hecho Laporta con Alemany y que le de plenos poderes de gestión en ese campo, y si de paso trae a un entrenador de club que se involucre en el proyecto como hace Xavi yendo a visitar a los futbolistas para convencerlos a unirse al club pues aún le irá mejor. Pero para hacer todo eso Florentino debería aprender a delegar.


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Mar 2022)

El Madrid no tiene la capacidad de salir a humillar a nadie (otra cosa es que luego en el campo todo salga bien un día concreto),para eso necesitas intensidad,dinamismo,llegar arriba muy fácil...y me da que no 

No es sólo que la delantera no sea nada del otro mundo (no,Benzema tampoco) es que tambien necesitas un medio campo que empuje,que quien recibe siempre esté buscando un desmarque o que pueda conducir hacia arriba,o que toque de primeras y se mueva...con Casemiro,Kroos y el Modric actual olvídate de esto,todo es un pase tras otro a ver si por aburrimiento aparece algún hueco,así no se golea...

Mira que hace tiempo dije que Pedri no me parecía tanto,pero le da un dinamismo al juego que ninguno del Madrid tiene...


----------



## petro6 (22 Mar 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Es que "ya hemos vuelto", porque no ha sido un solo partido bueno sino que de los últimos 8 en la mitad de ellos se han marcado 4 goles, y eso contra rivales como Atlético, Valencia, Nápoles o Madrid. Y hemos vuelto mucho antes de lo que pensaba ya que creía que tardaríamos una o dos temporadas, y en cambio han bastado 15 partidos con Xavi y un mercado de invierno para volver a estar ahí.
> 
> Y si Florentino quiere reconstruir algo lo tiene fácil, que fiche un director deportivo profesional como ha hecho Laporta con Alemany y que le de plenos poderes de gestión en ese campo, y si de paso trae a un entrenador de club que se involucre en el proyecto como hace Xavi yendo a visitar a los futbolistas para convencerlos a unirse al club pues aún le irá mejor. Pero para hacer todo eso Florentino debería aprender a delegar.



Vaya hombre, ahora también habéis redescubierto la figura del director deportivo profesional, cómo ya hicísteis con la cantera....y los jugadores vienen de fuera bajándose el sueldo porque son mu solidarios y se mueren por jugar en el Farsa del ADN y los valors. Sóis unos genios, y los demás somos todos gilipollas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Mar 2022)

Por cierto,aquí con Zidane y el comechicles un Pedri hubiera chupado banquillo hasta aburrirse y los entendidos del foro ya le estarían metiendo en el pack de los Jovics,Mariano,Ceballos etc...

Como si lo viese


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Mar 2022)

Me gusta no ser del Madriz ni del Farsa porque así puedes entrar a los hilos a trolear ... 0-4 jajajjajajajajaj qué ridículo ... faltan aliens y galácticos


----------



## REDDY (22 Mar 2022)

Ésta es una derrota muy dolorosa, estamos de acuerdo.
Pero digámoslo todo.
Veníamos de ganarles varios Clásicos seguidos.
Creo que la última vez que nos ganaron fue hace 3 años, aquel 5-1 en el Campnou.
Cierto es que cuando nos ganan ellos suelen ser por goleadas, y nuestras victorias son más discretas (2-0, 1-3...).
Esto último tenemos que mejorar.

Tampoco es fácil si en los Clásicos el árbitro de turno siempre les facilita las cosas a ellos y a nosotros nos la dificulta, nuestros jugadores viendo esto es normal que a veces puedan desanimarse.
Si Aubameyang entra con todo a por un balón y se lleva a Kroos por delante y no le sacan ni amarilla, y luego en la siguiente jugada Kroos sí le sacan tarjeta por hacer eso mismo, pues es para desmoralizarse un poco, sinceramente. En partidos igualados donde tienes que dar el 100%, pues esos detalles son un hándicap importante mentalmente hablando. Es como si vas a pelear contra un tío que va con su pantalón corto y camiseta de asas, y a ti te obligan a llevar un abrigo y una mochila encima. Pues obviamente vas a estar menos cómodo que el adversario, más limitado en los movimientos, etc.

Dicho esto, el Barcelona tiene un equipo bastante bueno, y nosotros sin Benzema somos inferiores a ellos en cuanto a plantilla. Y encima sin Mendy, otra baja muy importante entrando Dembele por esa banda. Era más que probable la derrota el Domingo, lo que realmente me decepcionó fue que nuestros jugadores bajaran los brazos tan rápido, porque tenían que haber luchado y resistido como jabatos, no dejar que les entren en el área como Pedro por su casa.

Pero como digo, llevábamos varios Clásicos seguidos ganándoles y siendo superiores a ellos. Porque aquí según la prensa antimadridista parece que el Barcelona lleve toda la vida meándose en el Madrid o algo, cuando para nada es así. De momento desde que el fútbol es fútbol, el Real Madrid ha ganado más Clásicos que el Barcelona, guste o no guste.
Claro, ésta gente cada vez que nos ganan se flipan muchísimo y hacen un ruido que ni los podemitas.

Por otra parte, tampoco estoy de acuerdo con eso de que nos ha goleado un equipo de Europa League.
Éste Barça no es el mismo Barça que el que mandaron a Europa League. Si volviera a disputarse la fase de grupos de Champions desde cero, con la plantilla que tienen ahora mismo, pasaban a octavos fácil.
La actual plantilla del Barça tiene nivel Champions, no para ganarla, pero sí para estar ahí. La Uefa se le queda pequeña y probablemente la ganen con la chorra, a no ser que sufran alguna lesión importante como por ejemplo de Aubameyang, que ppr cierto es un pedazo delantero que no entiendo por qué demonios estaba apartado en el Arsenal. Porque hablamos de un tío que lleva 9 goles en 11 partidos jugados con el Barcelona, que no es poca cosa, son números bastante buenos, más teniendo en cuenta que acaba de llegar y tenía que adaptarse a sus nuevos compañeros, a jugar en la Liga española, etc. Como digo, no nos han goleado unos paquetes, esta plantilla tiene peligro, y nosotros sin Mendy ni Benzema llegábamos ya heridos.

No pretendo quitarle importancia a esta derrota, pues es importante, abultada y muy dolorosa.
Sólo digo que no os desmoraliceis más de la cuenta ni os dejéis llevar por el relato que nos quieren imponer esta gente, unos expertos en hacer ruido y en la propaganda (probablemente los mejores del mundo en este sentido).

En dos semanas volveremos a ganar de nuevo en Vigo y volverá a bajar un poco todo este hype con los blaugrana.


----------



## petro6 (22 Mar 2022)

Cagalotti es un entrenador de tránsito entre la poco a poco extingible plantilla de los últimos éxitos, y el nuevo proyecto post megaBernabéu. El próximo año empieza lo gordo, o eso creo yo.


----------



## Paobas (22 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ventas que tiene que realizar el real Madrid.
> 
> 
> Kroos, te puedes sacar 20 millones.
> ...



Dybala


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

De entre toda la mierda y tal, muy acertado el fichaje de camavinga.

No se arruga, tiene físico, es capaz de romper líneas y tiene desplazamiento en largo, menudo fichaje de futuro.


----------



## euromelon (22 Mar 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Jajajajajaja los culerdos han tomado el control de vuestro hilo tras la humillación del domingo....



Son así de subnormales estando a 12 y en Europa league


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (22 Mar 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Dybala



Pogba


----------



## REDDY (22 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ventas que tiene que realizar el real Madrid.
> 
> 
> Kroos, te puedes sacar 20 millones.
> ...



A Kroos me lo quedo de momento, sigue siendo indispensable en el mediocampo, sobre todo ahora que Modric con 36 años ya llega a su fin.

Y vendería a Rodrygo y me quedaría de suplente con Ausensio, que aún siendo más Ausensio que nunca tiene bastante más gol que el brasileño y una zurda de oro ideal para desatascar ciertos partidos, como ya ha hecho esta temporada.

Y sería muy importante encasquetar a Hazard a algún pardillo que pique. En la Premier creo que aún tiene buen cartel. Palmaremos pasta con su venta, pero sólo por ahorrarnos su elevada ficha ya valdría la pena.


----------



## REDDY (22 Mar 2022)

Pero hay que ir cambiándolos poco a poco, no vamos a cargarnos tampoco a los tres de golpe.
Y habría que empezar por el más viejo de todos (Modric), luego seguiría con Casemiro (que cada día está más lento y da más pena con el balón en los pies) y luego el último en despedir sería Kroos.
Pero claro, para echar a Kroos antes tiene que estar fichado el relevo de Modric (ojalá Kimmich o Barella).

Un mediocampo entero no se cambia de la noche a la mañana, ni siquiera el Barcelona lo ha hecho tampoco, ahí tienes aún a Busquets de titular estando prácticamente acabado.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (22 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> De entre toda la mierda y tal, muy acertado el fichaje de camavinga.
> 
> No se arruga, tiene físico, es capaz de romper líneas y tiene desplazamiento en largo, menudo fichaje de futuro.



Ademas, si lo ponen 20 minutitos por partido com hace Ancheloti nos dura hasta los 50..   
Coñas aparte es la mejor noticia del año. Eso y que no cayo el quinto el domingo...


----------



## Pollepolle (22 Mar 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Otra humillación gracias a Florentimo y su ansía de unirse al NWO



No os preocupeis madridistas que este año la liga, la champions y lo que querais. El bocazas mayor del reino y mongolo supremo ha hablado jajajajja


----------



## artemis (22 Mar 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> No os preocupeis madridistas que este año la liga, la champions y lo que querais. El bocazas mayor del reino y mongolo supremo ha hablado jajajajja



Tontopollecomepollas estamos hablando de fútbol femenino, ese que tu, rojo mierda apoyas


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Mar 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> Un mediocampo entero no se cambia de la noche a la mañana, ni siquiera el Barcelona lo ha hecho tampoco, ahí tienes aún a Busquets de titular estando prácticamente acabado.



a Busquets no le quitan porque no quieren,tiene galones,es catalan y un integrante de su equipo mas historico,pero desde el punto de vista deportivo podrian darle la patada sin problemas,no le necesitan.

con criterios 100% deportivos por supuesto que cambias un centro del campo de la noche a la mañana,ya es cuando entran en juego otros factores como el nombre y los contratos cuando hay mas dificultades…

el madrid podria haberlo hecho ya sin problema: Valverde + Camavinga + Odegaard que se fue porque vio el percal que habia


----------



## cebollo (22 Mar 2022)

Acabo de descubrir que Mendy lleva jugados 69 partidos en la liga española y ha perdido 4. No nos damos cuenta de lo bien que defiende y lo importante que es. El otro día con él hubiéramos jugado igual de mal pero el primer gol no se hubiera producido. 

La única derrota esta temporada con él es en París y el gol llega por la otra banda. 

En las otras derrotas estaba de lateral Nacho (Barcelona) , Alaba (Español y Bilbao en copa) o Miguel Gutiérrez (Sheriff).


----------



## xilebo (22 Mar 2022)

*'Milagrosa' curación de Bale*

Fue baja de última hora para el *Clásico* alegando un dolor de espalda pero este lunes ha viajado para unirse a su selección. El jueves se le espera en la repesca contra *Austria.*

No se como no se le cae la cara de verguenza, el madrid es su equipo y trabajo, quien le paga, la seleccion es otra historia


----------



## 4motion (22 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> De entre toda la mierda y tal, muy acertado el fichaje de camavinga.
> 
> No se arruga, tiene físico, es capaz de romper líneas y tiene desplazamiento en largo, menudo fichaje de futuro.



Pero el puto cejas le trata como el calvo ZZ a vinicius.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (22 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *'Milagrosa' curación de Bale*
> 
> Fue baja de última hora para el *Clásico* alegando un dolor de espalda pero este lunes ha viajado para unirse a su selección. El jueves se le espera en la repesca contra *Austria.*
> 
> No se como no se le cae la cara de verguenza, el madrid es su equipo y trabajo, quien le paga, la seleccion es otra historia



Yo a este mierda hace tiempo que le habría puesto en ka puta calle.

Y al gordo come pasteles belga y al pati corto de isco, también.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (22 Mar 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> Pero hay que ir cambiándolos poco a poco, no vamos a cargarnos tampoco a los tres de golpe.
> Y habría que empezar por el más viejo de todos (Modric), luego seguiría con Casemiro (que cada día está más lento y da más pena con el balón en los pies) y luego el último en despedir sería Kroos.
> Pero claro, para echar a Kroos antes tiene que estar fichado el relevo de Modric (ojalá Kimmich o Barella).
> 
> Un mediocampo entero no se cambia de la noche a la mañana, ni siquiera el Barcelona lo ha hecho tampoco, ahí tienes aún a Busquets de titular estando prácticamente acabado.



En el Barça el tema del centro del campo ya lo tenemos bastante hecho. No en vano tenemos a Pedri y de Jong, mas Gavi y Nico. Suplir a Busi no es fácil, como no lo es suplir a Modric.

Suplir a los 3 es casi milagroso. El Barça por ejemplo, con Xavi, Iniesta y Busi, primero suplió a Xavi con Rakitic y salió bien mientras duro, pero suplir a Iniesta hasta que no ha llegado Pedri no teníamos a nadie con nivel. Y aun nos falta Busi. 

Vosotros no habéis ni empezado. A ver si os pensáis que hay un Modric en cada esquina, os va a costar muchísimo hacer un centro de campo con garantías. Y por muy bueno que sea Mbappé, pues mirar lo que pasa en el PSG, que no les da para la Champion y no será por pasta para fichar.

Tenéis que cambiar a Kroos, Casimiro y Modric, ufffff tenéis mucha faena. 

Y ojito, que para el tramo final de liga vais a tener que tirar mucho de banquillo, porque estos 3 los vi muy fundidos el otro día, veremos como se portan.


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Mar 2022)

Claro, hacemos como el Barcelona, Godman Sachs pone 1500 millones más los que pondrá este año, así el futuro se va a la mierda. Sin dinero no se puede renovar el equipo, se está renovando p ero no se pueden tirar millones como se ha hecho con Hazard, Jovic, etc, cuando los fichajes salen mal eso revienta la economía. Ahora falta dar el paso, Haaland y un centrocampista, (lateral derecho complicado) y un entrenador que le dejen hacer el mismo, eso lo veo más difícil que la gestión económica.


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Mar 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> En el Barça el tema del centro del campo ya lo tenemos bastante hecho. No en vano tenemos a Pedri y de Jong, mas Gavi y Nico. Suplir a Busi no es fácil, como no lo es suplir a Modric.
> 
> Suplir a los 3 es casi milagroso. El Barça por ejemplo, con Xavi, Iniesta y Busi, primero suplió a Xavi con Rakitic y salió bien mientras duro, pero suplir a Iniesta hasta que no ha llegado Pedri no teníamos a nadie con nivel. Y aun nos falta Busi.
> 
> ...



Calma, Goldman Sachs sabe sacar beneficio, ellos venden deuda, la opción es sencilla, SA y os hacéis accionistas del club o bien se lo vendeis a un jeque árabe. A ver si con suerte firmáis con CVC, lo de repescar al hormonas lo veo difícil, bueno, imposible.


----------



## REDDY (22 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *'Milagrosa' curación de Bale*
> 
> Fue baja de última hora para el *Clásico* alegando un dolor de espalda pero este lunes ha viajado para unirse a su selección. El jueves se le espera en la repesca contra *Austria.*
> 
> No se como no se le cae la cara de verguenza, el madrid es su equipo y trabajo, quien le paga, la seleccion es otra historia



Qué hijo de puta.
No sabía lo de que él mismo se había borrado del Clásico. Y yo criticando a Ancelotti por no convocarle...

Qué puta vergüenza lo de este tío, no se puede ser más jeta.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Acabo de descubrir que Mendy lleva jugados 69 partidos en la liga española y ha perdido 4. No nos damos cuenta de lo bien que defiende y lo importante que es. El otro día con él hubiéramos jugado igual de mal pero el primer gol no se hubiera producido.
> 
> La única derrota esta temporada con él es en París y el gol llega por la otra banda.
> 
> En las otras derrotas estaba de lateral Nacho (Barcelona) , Alaba (Español y Bilbao en copa) o Miguel Gutiérrez (Sheriff).



Mendy es especialmente importante porque Alaba tiene de central lo que yo de Miss Universo noruega. Es un centrocampista cojonudo que juega muy retrasado porque no hay otro. En cuanto un delantero con un poco de mala uva lo busca, lo encuentra.

Mendy apaga todos los fuegos posibles antes de que le llegue el balón a ese delantero. Evidentemente no puede defender todo el ancho del campo desde el lateral izquierdo, pero por lo menos obliga a que el delantero tenga que buscarse la vida más por el lado de Militāo y claro, eso es otro percal.

El primer partido que jugó Mendy después de 5 meses de lesión (otro regalito envenenado que nos dejó el calvo por forzarle contra el Chelsea) se notó un huevo. De hecho hicimos unos partidos completamente lamentables en defensa a principio de temporada (el Levante, que va ultimerrimo, nos cascó tres, y pudieron ser más; o el del Sheriff mismo) que misteriosamente desaparecieron a partir de octubre.


----------



## fachacine (22 Mar 2022)

Yo creo que la mayoría estamos de acuerdo en que Alaba de central está desaprovechado, ese chico da para más y habría que probarlo en el centro del campo. Y yo sigo insistiendo, el único futbolista del mundo que podría coger el relevo de Modric sin desentonar sería Verrati, lo tengo clarísimo, me parece un fuera de serie (Tchouameni no sé quién cojones es, la verdad) pero la putada es que el moro no lo soltará, y menos a nosotros. Tampoco entiendo las reticencias que tenéis muchos de vosotros con Pogba, ese tío es un crack y para mí abarca más campo que Kroos o Casemiro, y encima es amiguito de Mbabbe con lo que harían los 2 con Benzema una tripleta gabacha muy guapa que además ya están conjuntados de jugar juntos con Francia. Yo a Pogba sí lo veo en el Madrid, y estaría mucho más motivado luchando de verdad todos los años por Liga y Champions que en un equipo de mercenarios como el United o el PSG. Y encima habla y entiende el español bastante bien, con lo que el proceso de adaptación está hecho. Y queda libre en junio, coño, no me jodáis.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 Mar 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Menudo ladrillo, para al final comerle el ciruelo a Chabi.
> 
> Así va el madridismo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



No, el error mas comun del madridismo esta en confiarse y subestimar al contrario a las primeras de cambio.


----------



## cebollo (22 Mar 2022)

Tchuameni es otro negrata fuerte, centrocampista defensivo. Si el Madri lo ficha es para relevo de Casemiro y dar más libertad a Camavinga. 

Y el Barcelona ha fichado a otro negro del Milán que también es mediocentro. En teoría es el relevo de Busquets. 

Los rumores son que Pogba y Dembele van al PSG la temporada que viene.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 Mar 2022)

espera que hablando del centro del campo me acabo de acordar de reinier y que lo traian al madrid como el no va mas
y lo tienen cedido por alla en el bvb
recuerdo en la presentacion el chaval emocionado casi llorando (y sus padres) por estar en el real madrid
el ser superior diciendole la frase que les suelta a todos: bienvenido a tu casa el real madrid
y lo dicho: creo que ese dia de su presentacion debio de ser el ultimo que piso el bernabeu


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (22 Mar 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Calma, Goldman Sachs sabe sacar beneficio, ellos venden deuda, la opción es sencilla, SA y os hacéis accionistas del club o bien se lo vendeis a un jeque árabe. A ver si con suerte firmáis con CVC, lo de repescar al hormonas lo veo difícil, bueno, imposible.



¿.............? El Barça está como esta pero por eso estamos fichando "barato". Por suerte además se está fichando bien. El Barça el año que viene tiene que renovar a los buenos que ya tiene y fichar lo que se pueda, no hay para muchas alegrías, pero por suerte ya tenemos gran parte del trabajo hecho. Vosotros aun estáis por empezarlo.


----------



## Paobas (22 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Diferencia de aCtitud. Ganarle al Madrid para ellos es equivalente por ejemplo a lo que seria para el Madrid ganar la supercopa de españa, por ejemplo, titulo menor pero titulo.
> 
> Y es que para el Barcelona humillar al Madrid es un deber y para los del Madrid son 3 puntos y ya, con ganar es suficiente, a veces ni eso.



Discrepo profundamente de tu análisis. Además de que te análisis se contradice. El Madrid no va a muerte en casa pero fuera sí?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 Mar 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> ¿.............? El Barça está como esta pero por eso estamos fichando "barato". Por suerte además se está fichando bien. El Barça el año que viene tiene que renovar a los buenos que ya tiene y fichar lo que se pueda, no hay para muchas alegrías, pero por suerte ya tenemos gran parte del trabajo hecho. Vosotros aun estáis por empezarlo.




pero vamos a ver
este hilo se titula y ademas con mayusculas
*HILO REAL MADRID 2021-22: De DiStefano a Cristiano Ronaldo, pasando por Hugo Sanchez y la Quinta del Buitre,por Gento,Raúl y Zidane, y los que vendrán*
o sea que que coño importa aqui los planes del VARsa y sus fichajes y renovaciones???


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Mar 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> ¿.............? El Barça está como esta pero por eso estamos fichando "barato". Por suerte además se está fichando bien. El Barça el año que viene tiene que renovar a los buenos que ya tiene y fichar lo que se pueda, no hay para muchas alegrías, pero por suerte ya tenemos gran parte del trabajo hecho. Vosotros aun estáis por empezarlo.



¿nosotros? yo no soy dueño del club, no soy ni socio.
Lo tenéis todo hecho, solo falta saber quién es el dueño. Ya se que sois seres superiores, pero en vuestra mente.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Yo creo que la mayoría estamos de acuerdo en que Alaba de central está desaprovechado, ese chico da para más y habría que probarlo en el centro del campo. Y yo sigo insistiendo, el único futbolista del mundo que podría coger el relevo de Modric sin desentonar sería Verrati, lo tengo clarísimo, me parece un fuera de serie (Tchouameni no sé quién cojones es, la verdad) pero la putada es que el moro no lo soltará, y menos a nosotros. Tampoco entiendo las reticencias que tenéis muchos de vosotros con Pogba, ese tío es un crack y para mí abarca más campo que Kroos o Casemiro, y encima es amiguito de Mbabbe con lo que harían los 2 con Benzema una tripleta gabacha muy guapa que además ya están conjuntados de jugar juntos con Francia. Yo a Pogba sí lo veo en el Madrid, y estaría mucho más motivado luchando de verdad todos los años por Liga y Champions que en un equipo de mercenarios como el United o el PSG. Y encima habla y entiende el español bastante bien, con lo que el proceso de adaptación está hecho. Y queda libre en junio, coño, no me jodáis.



Pogba ya tuvo su oportunidad de fichar por el Madrid y prefirio hacerle caso a Raiola, ademas ahora ya esta Camavinga, que es de un perfil similar.


----------



## cebollo (22 Mar 2022)

En teoría el Madri al jugar en el Bernabeu tiene que apretar, presionar arriba, ser muy intenso. En la mayoría de las veces no es un buen plan contra el Barcelona porque el Madri no suele presionar mucho ni bien y el Barcelona tiene buenos pasadores. 

Jugar más atrás y buscar contras, que es lo que hacemos en el Camp Nou nos va mucho mejor. También depende del Barcelona porque presionar a Márquez o a Pique no funciona. A Lenglet o a Matthieu si. 

Si presionas mal, te superan y el delantero es Suárez gordo quizá te de tiempo a recuperar. Si es Aubamwyang o Etoo no.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 Mar 2022)

Yo creo que de cara a la proxima temporada hay que fichar por supuesto a Haaland, antes incluso que a Mbappe, e ir tambien a por Rudiger, para dejar liberado a Alaba y que pueda jugar de medio centro o de lateral izquierdo cuando haga falta. De hecho, yo creo que seria perfectamente compatible con Casemiro en el medio, junto a Modric, Kroos, Camavinga o algun otro posible refuerzo en esa zona del campo.

Y por supuesto hacer una buena limpieza, Bale, Hazard, Marcelo, Mariano, Jovic, Ceballos, Vallejo, etc... Y escuchar cualquier posible oferta por Asensio.

Por cierto, en las ultimas cuatro copas de Europa el Madrid perdio en liga jugando en casa contra el Barca. De hecho en la undecima tambien se habia perdido 0-4.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> En teoría el Madri al jugar en el Bernabeu tiene que apretar, presionar arriba, ser muy intenso. En la mayoría de las veces no es un buen plan contra el Barcelona porque el Madri no suele presionar mucho ni bien y el Barcelona tiene buenos pasadores.
> 
> Jugar más atrás y buscar contras, que es lo que hacemos en el Camp Nou nos va mucho mejor. También depende del Barcelona porque presionar a Márquez o a Pique no funciona. A Lenglet o a Matthieu si.
> 
> Si presionas mal, te superan y el delantero es Suárez gordo quizá te de tiempo a recuperar. Si es Aubamwyang o Etoo no.



Si el domingo hubiese puesto a Alaba de lateral izquierdo, con Nacho de central derecho, y hubiese apostado por Jovic de inicio junto a Vinicius en lugar de Rodrygo, y por supuesto sin hacer experimentos con gasesosa con Modric adelantado, no se si se habria ganado, pero seguro que no se habria perdido de paliza.

Algunos opinan que lo que pasa con Jovic es que su problema es que se muestra demasiado apatico y no se esfuerza lo que debiera en los entrenamientos. Pero seguramente eso cambiaria si viese que Ancelotti estuviese dispuesto a darle una verdadera oportunidad, jugando los 90 minutos, en lugar de sacarlo solo a falta de cinco en el mejor de los casos.

Eso es lo que cada vez me gusta menos de Ancelotti, que en lugar de dar un voto de confianza de vez en cuando a algun eterno suplente, se limita siempre a sacarlos solo en caso de extrema necesidad y practicamente a la desesperada dando impresion de total improvisacion.

El domingo antes del partido, tendria que haberle dicho a Jovic: _"como no esta Benzema hoy te voy a poner de titular, sal y demuestrame todo lo que vales"._

Porque si sacas al campo a un jugador que no juega casi nunca solo a la desesperada, el mensaje que le estas transmitiendo es que sigues sin confiar en el para nada, como hizo con Mariano, pretendiendo que le diese la vuelta al partido con dos goles ya en contra.

Al final esta empezandome a recordar cada vez mas a Zidane, pero para mal.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (22 Mar 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Discrepo profundamente de tu análisis. Además de que te análisis se contradice. El Madrid no va a muerte en casa pero fuera sí?



Me parece bien. Cual es el tuyo?


----------



## Edge2 (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## HDR (22 Mar 2022)

Imaginad el equipo consistente que tendría ahora mismo el Real Madrid si hubiese mantenido a Llorente, Achraf, Kovacic... Jugadores jóvenes que están triunfando todos en sus respectivos equipos después de malvenderlos o regalarlos directamente.

Lo de Llorente es especialmente lamentable. Regalado al puto pateti, ahora es el jugador más importante de todo el sistema del Cholo... El puto calvo saes estaba obsesionado con hacerle sitio a Pogba como fuese...

Reguilón es otro caso. En el partido del otro día estaba lesionado el titular, Mendy, hubo que poner a Nacho en el lateral izquierdo cuando no es su sitio, y lo hizo fatal como es de esperar. Si no te deshaces de jugadores útiles de esa manera no te ves en esta situación de tener que hacer malabarismos poniendo gente fuera de su sitio. Si en su momento no malvendes a Reguilón ahora no te ves en esa tesitura.

Lo mismo con Odriozola, estando Carvajal en un estado de forma pésimo.

En fin, la planificación deportiva de los últimos 3 años es ridícula, y tiene dos grandes culpables: Florentino y Zidane.


----------



## 11kjuan (22 Mar 2022)

Achraf y Llorente triunfar ? El achraf solo lo conocen en su país.


----------



## HDR (22 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Achraf y Llorente triunfar ? El achraf solo lo conocen en su país.



Tú eres tonto


----------



## 11kjuan (22 Mar 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Tú eres tonto



Puede ser pero eso no quita lo otro. Aquí sois de elevar a medianías.


----------



## HDR (22 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Puede ser pero eso no quita lo otro. Aquí sois de elevar a medianías.



Las grandes estrellas están en el banquillo del Madrid tocándose los huevos mientras las medianías van por ahí de titulares en grandes clubes de Europa. Kovacic actual campeón de Europa.

Pipero.


----------



## Otrasvidas (22 Mar 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Yo a este mierda hace tiempo que le habría puesto en ka puta calle.
> 
> Y al gordo come pasteles belga y al pati corto de isco, también.
> 
> ...



Es que es realmente milagroso que tengamos ya un título,que hayamos alcanzado los cuartos de Champions y tengamos medio hecha la Liga con una plantilla tan corta y con tanto ex-jugador.


----------



## Paobas (22 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Me parece bien. Cual es el tuyo?



Que desconozco las razones. Si fuera lo que tú dices, los paseos serían en ambos campos, pero es la realidad no es esa. No logro entender cómo en el Bernabéu se pasean y en Barcelona ganan poco y pudiendo la hora. Desde hace años, para el Madrid jugar de local es un absolutamente drama.


----------



## 11kjuan (22 Mar 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Las grandes estrellas están en el banquillo del Madrid tocándose los huevos mientras las medianías van por ahí de titulares en grandes clubes de Europa. Kovacic actual campeón de Europa.
> 
> Pipero.



Tu si que eres un pipero


----------



## HDR (22 Mar 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Que desconozco las razones. Si fuera lo que tú dices, los paseos serían en ambos campos, pero es la realidad no es esa. No logro entender cómo en el Bernabéu se pasean y en Barcelona ganan poco y pudiendo la hora. Desde hace años, para el Madrid jugar de local es un absolutamente drama.



Jugar en casa le crea al Madrid un clima de paniaguamiento que le va fatal. En el Bernabéu se duermen siempre si no vienen de una situación desesperada, como ir perdiendo una eliminatoria contra el PSG. Son jugadores que se flipan cuando creen que lo tienen a favor, se echan a dormir. Necesitan pitos, hostilidad, sentirse al filo de la navaja.




11kjuan dijo:


> Tu si que eres un pipero



Para ti Isco y Asensio, para mí Llorente y Reguilón.

Se nota que entiendes mucho de fútbol, bocachancla.

A la vista están los resultados de cada uno de ellos...


----------



## Paobas (22 Mar 2022)

Puede ser un absoluto drama


Otrasvidas dijo:


> Es que es realmente milagroso que tengamos ya un título,que hayamos alcanzado los cuartos de Champions y tengamos medio hecha la Liga con una plantilla tan corta y con tanto ex-jugador.



Puede ser un absoluto drama lo que queda. De hecho, como a Benzema le dé por lesionarse puedes ir olvidándote de la liga. El objetivo del Madrid es ganar la liga y caer con honor en Champions. Este año, con media plantilla desaparecida y la titular colgando de un hilo para no romperse es lo que hay.


----------



## Paobas (22 Mar 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Jugar en casa le crea al Madrid un clima de paniaguamiento que le va fatal. En el Bernabéu se duermen siempre si no vienen de una situación desesperada, como ir perdiendo una eliminatoria contra el PSG. Son jugadores que se flipan cuando creen que lo tienen a favor, se echan a dormir. Necesitan pitos, hostilidad, sentirse al filo de la navaja.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya, pero es que eso lleva pasando desde hace más de 10 anos pese a ser equipos y plantillas nuevas. Es algo raro, pero está claro que el Madrid en el Camp Hoy muerde muchísimo más y compite 100 veces mejor. Hace años que estoy mucho más tranquilo si el clásico es en Barcelona. Ver para creer.


----------



## HDR (22 Mar 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Puede ser un absoluto drama lo que queda. De hecho, como a Benzema le dé por lesionarse puedes ir olvidándote de la liga. El objetivo del Madrid es ganar la liga y caer con honor en Champions. Este año, con media plantilla desaparecida y la titular colgando de un hilo para no romperse es lo que hay.



No es solo Benzema, hay más jugadores también, como Modric o Militao, que como se lesionen vamos a tener dramatismo


----------



## Paobas (22 Mar 2022)

HDR dijo:


> No es solo Benzema, hay más jugadores también, como Modric o Militao, que como se lesionen vamos a tener dramatismo



Lo irónico es que como al Madrid le dé por meterse en semis se puede quedar sin liga ni Champions por el desgaste que supondría una semifinal terrible en la que podría apearse y hacerle eso perder puntos en liga. Parece un chiste, pero es casi mejor que el Chelsea elimine al Madrid, gane la liga y termine la temporada antes de que la cosa acabe en auténtico drama. Luego, en verano van a tener faena a raudales para fichar y quitarse de encima a los 8 o 9 muertos que sobran.


----------



## Otrasvidas (22 Mar 2022)

El partido contra el Celta es crucial. Como no se gane,saltarán todas las alarmas. Las cuentas están clarísimas. Podemos dejarnos puntos ante Sevilla y Atlético. El resto de partidos hay que ganarlos.


----------



## Otrasvidas (22 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo creo que de cara a la proxima temporada hay que fichar por supuesto a Haaland, antes incluso que a Mbappe, e ir tambien a por Rudiger, para dejar liberado a Alaba y que pueda jugar de medio centro o de lateral izquierdo cuando haga falta. De hecho, yo creo que seria perfectamente compatible con Casemiro en el medio, junto a Modric, Kroos, Camavinga o algun otro posible refuerzo en esa zona del campo.
> 
> Y por supuesto hacer una buena limpieza, Bale, Hazard, Marcelo, Mariano, Jovic, Ceballos, Vallejo, etc... Y escuchar cualquier posible oferta por Asensio.
> 
> Por cierto, en las ultimas cuatro copas de Europa el Madrid perdio en liga jugando en casa contra el Barca. De hecho en la undecima tambien se habia perdido 0-4.



Por Asensio clubes como Arsenal, Inter o Milan pueden ofrecer cantidades sorprendentes. Otros con mucho mercado son Casemiro,por su currículum y no ser excesivamente mayor, y Rodrygo por si explota como Vinicius.El resto,con deshacernos de su ficha ya nos vale. Para suplente del moro me gustan mucho Rafa Mir,e Icardi está a precio de ganga.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (22 Mar 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Lamentablemente Vater cuenta mucho más que Bale....



Es que pones de lateral a Bale y no canta tanto.

Si tienes un tío como Bale tiene que jugar.


----------



## xilebo (22 Mar 2022)

Acaba de empatar el barcelona femenino de penalty al madrid que iba ganando 1-0 en cuartos champions, menudo robo ya


----------



## ccc (22 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Acaba de empatar el barcelona femenino de penalty al madrid que iba ganando 1-0 en cuartos champions, menudo robo ya



Lo estaba viendo y vaya robo y bueno hemos perdido 1-3, pero joder las chicas lo han dado todo.

Y si tuvieramos a alguien con el caracter de la Esther de los cojones, tendriamos el espiritu de juanito. Joder no ha parado de correr, de presionar, de pegar patadas, de agobiar, increible, no he visto nada parecido en mi vida, e incluyo los partidos de los tios.


----------



## Lemavos (22 Mar 2022)

Entre el fútbol femenino, el barça de básquet y xavi Hernández 




Los merenguefachas tienen el.culo como la bandera de Japón XD


----------



## artemis (22 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Acaba de empatar el barcelona femenino de penalty al madrid que iba ganando 1-0 en cuartos champions, menudo robo ya



Como han quedado al final? No me digas que otra humillación culerda al madris?


----------



## Lemavos (22 Mar 2022)

El barça jugará en el bernabéu cuando reforme el camp nou. 
Porque en el bernabéu jugamos como en casa.


----------



## tururut12 (22 Mar 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Ya, pero es que eso lleva pasando desde hace más de 10 anos pese a ser equipos y plantillas nuevas. Es algo raro, pero está claro que el Madrid en el Camp Hoy muerde muchísimo más y compite 100 veces mejor. Hace años que estoy mucho más tranquilo si el clásico es en Barcelona. Ver para creer.



Compite en el Camp Nou desde hará unos 10 años pero me acuerdo que estuvo en Liga desde la temporada 1983-84 hasta la 2003-04 sin ganar como si fuera un equipo del montón. Además lleva desde 1978 sin ganar en el Camp Nou por más de 2 goles de diferencia.

Creo que está relacionado con lo que han indicado anteriormente otros foreros y, además, que el equipo blanco no sale a morder.
Si salieran fuerte y el público a increpar al árbitro a la mínima que perjudica al equipo blanco, sería muy diferente.


----------



## Paobas (22 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> El barça jugará en el bernabéu cuando reforme el camp nou.
> Porque en el bernabéu jugamos como en casa.
> Ver archivo adjunto 995489
> Ver archivo adjunto 995491
> Ver archivo adjunto 995492



Como el Madrid en el Camp Nou. Lo comido por lo servido.


----------



## Paobas (22 Mar 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> Compite en el Camp Nou desde hará unos 10 años pero me acuerdo que estuvo en Liga desde la temporada 1983-84 hasta la 2003-04 sin ganar como si fuera un equipo del montón. Además lleva desde 1978 sin ganar en el Camp Nou por más de 2 goles de diferencia.
> 
> Creo que está relacionado con lo que han indicado anteriormente otros foreros y, además, que el equipo blanco no sale a morder.
> Si salieran fuerte y el público a increpar al árbitro a la mínima que perjudica al equipo blanco, sería muy diferente.



No, desgraciadamente no golea en el Camp Nou, aunque apenas pierda. Como bien dices, compite muy bien en el Camp Nou desde hace diez años, pero...por qué en el Bernabéu desde la época de Guardiola casi todas las visitas culés son un puto drama para el Madrid? Tío, han ganado las mismas veces en 12 o 13 años que en los 80 años anteriores de liga. En qué momento el Barcelona convirtió el Bernabéu en una visita plácida? Porque ya no es que nos ganen muy a menudo en casa, sino que lo hacen sin sufrir la mayoría de ellas. Hay temporadas en que la del Bernabéu es la visita más fácil de las 19 de liga que tienen? Cómo hemos llegado a algo así?


----------



## tururut12 (22 Mar 2022)

Si Floren antes del clásico en el Bernabéu se reuniera con los jugadores y entrenador y les hablará de lo importante que es el encuentro en tono serio y que él y los aficionados están hartos de presenciar más humillaciones a lo mejor cambiaría algo la historia.


----------



## tururut12 (23 Mar 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> No, desgraciadamente no golea en el Camp Nou, aunque apenas pierda. Como bien dices, compite muy bien en el Camp Nou desde hace diez años, pero...por qué en el Bernabéu desde la época de Guardiola casi todas las visitas culés son un puto drama para el Madrid? Tío, han ganado las mismas veces en 12 o 13 años que en los 80 años anteriores de liga. En qué momento el Barcelona convirtió el Bernabéu en una visita plácida? Porque ya no es que nos ganen muy a menudo en casa, sino que lo hacen sin sufrir la mayoría de ellas. Hay temporadas en que la del Bernabéu es la visita más fácil de las 19 de liga que tienen? Cómo hemos llegado a algo así?



Habría que mirar cada partido. Ya antes de Guardiola, el FC Barcelona ganaba partidos en el Bernabéu y algunos con goleada. Me acuerdo de un 0-2 en la 82-83 y un 0-3 en la 84-85, por ejemplo. Pero no solía perder tantos partidos como últimamente.

Podían ser varios factores:

1. El equipo blanco se desquicia pronto cuando le marcan. Van a lo loco a remontar y los jugadores del Barça no son mancos y a la contra les machacan. El Barcelona no es el Getafe, a la contra te mata.

2. El Barcelona juega siempre al 100% y no baja el pie del acelerador si puede hacer sangre. 

3. Arbitraje menos casero.

4. A veces mala suerte. 

5. El Real Madrid presiona mal la salida del balón y el Barcelona al superarla ya puede crear peligro.

6. Se deja jugar demasiado al Barcelona sin hacerle faltas tácticas.

7. No hay delanteros centros matadores que fijen los centrales.

8. Falta en el equipo blanco de especialistas en marcar faltas directas. No lo hay desde que se fue Schuster.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 Mar 2022)

Quizás en el Barcelona los jugadores aunque sean extranjeros se empapen algo del ambiente independentista, saben que van a Madrid a la guerra.
En Madrid difícilmente hay un ambiente así, es un partido importante, pero un partido. 

No olvidemos que ya son todos extranjeros, al fin y al cabo.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Mar 2022)

La UEFA elimina el Fair Play Financiero


Las nuevas regulaciones financieras de la UEFA vincularán los gastos con los ingresos de los clubes, afianzando las ventajas que los clubes ricos ya disfrutan en el mercado




www.superdeporte.es





En fin, se van a poner equipos de "moda" y con el beneplácito de algunos


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (23 Mar 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Un buen análisis Maestroscuro.
> 
> Y ya que buscas a un entrenador jóven con ambición y ganas de comerse el mundo, trabajador y currante como el que más pero a la vez sobrado de talento, capaz de poner normas y orden en un vestuario acomodado, y con las ideas claras de como partiendo de un equipo hundido reconvertirlo en un equipo ganador y vistoso en un tiempo record......tengo al hombre adecuado para ti:
> 
> ...



Vete a la mierda, subnormal.

Cuanto daño ha hecho el As en las mentes simples.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 11kjuan (23 Mar 2022)

Me mola la facilidad que tiene Don Florentino de escurrir el bulto.

Llevan una semana hablando de que si la culpa es de los jugadores, de Carletto o del comité arbitral.

Mientras él indemne.
Brutal lo de ese hombre.


----------



## xilebo (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## ravenare (23 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Garecito sinvergüenza. Aun así euromelon lo defenderá y su mascota la gorda colchoneta of course.


----------



## 11kjuan (23 Mar 2022)

A Bale no se le puede despedir alegando causas objetivas por ineptitud sobrevenida o directamente despedirlo ?


----------



## cebollo (23 Mar 2022)

A Bale solo le motivan las finales de Champions, el resto de partidos son unas pachanguitas que no le interesan nada. En el Bernabeu le pitaron así que creo que no va a jugar en casa. Fuera es posible, y el sueldo lo cobra como indemnización del club por no haberle defendido nunca de la prensa. Creo que en su cabeza las cosas son asi. 

Juega contra Alaba por un puesto en el mundial, Gales-Austria.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Mar 2022)

La camiseta negra del japo es todo un talismán

Y por lo que se ve le han pagado una pasta por diseñarla y no se va vender ni pa trapos

No habéis pensado en llevarla el resto de temporada?


----------



## arriondas (23 Mar 2022)

Un análisis muy certero. Los "alineadores" (Zidane, Carletto, etc) funcionan muy bien cuando la plantilla colabora; es decir, es un plantel lleno de estrellas (la plantilla del Madrid 2016-17 era quizá la mejor del mundo), con jugadores jóvenes, ambiciosos, con ganas de comerse el mundo, etc. Ahora, pues tienes un equipo envejecido, con jugadores intocables y bien pagados que saben que su puesto (su titularidad) no peligra, y por lo tanto comienzan a estar de vuelta de todo al jugar por decreto. Qué importa que se arrastren por el campo, si nadie les va a cuestionar nada. Para rematar la faena, lo que dices; el resto de la plantilla sabe que no le va a quitar el puesto a las vacas sagradas, y se desmotiva. Para qué esforzarse, si no me van a dar muchas oportunidades; y aunque lo haga bien, voy a chupar banquillo las próximas jornadas. Es un círculo vicioso que hace que el equipo vaya a menos día a dia.

El Madrid necesitaría un entrenador que esté dispuesto a llevar a cabo una renovación, junto a la directiva. Empezando por largar a unas cuantas de esas vacas sagradas, ya que su época ha pasado; no van volver a rendir como antaño, por temas físicos y de cabecita. Construir un nuevo equipo, imponer una disciplina y normas a los jugadores (no hace falta ser un tirano, simplemente tomarse las cosas en serio), dar más oportunidades a los jóvenes, crear una plantilla más compensada en función de lo que necesites, etc. Más o menos lo que están haciendo en Can Barça. Lleva su tiempo, aunque eso es mejor que dejarlo pasar, porque luego es peor.

Pero veo que Florentino vuelve a las andadas. Que fichando a Mbappe, Haaland, o los dos... asunto solucionado y a volver a dominar en España y Europa. Eso sí, los Carvajal, Marcelo, Isco, Kroos, Modric, Benzema, Hazard... van a seguir ahí, cada año más viejos. Los problemas seguirán o se acentuarán, nadie piensa en dar soluciones. Síndrome PSG; acumular estrellas sin ton ni son, y que el alineador de turno las ponga en el campo, donde cuadre, que son muy buenos y tal, y te van a sacar los partidos adelante. Y ya vemos la casa de putas en la que se ha convertido el PSG, con Neymar llegando al entrenamiento mamado...

Lo que van a conseguir es que más de uno de los jóvenes que despunta quiera irse a otro equipo por hartazgo, para no joder su carrera.


----------



## Manero (23 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Pero de que se sorprenden en el Madrid si Bale ya había dejado muy claro su orden de intereses.


----------



## ccc (23 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> A Bale no se le puede despedir alegando causas objetivas por ineptitud sobrevenida o directamente despedirlo ?



Bale no le interesa a nadie; en el madrid, eso si, no le van a hacer homenajes y van a pasar de el como de la mierda; no me extranyaria que al final de temporada tuvieran algun detalle con Ramos, con Marcelo. En unos anyos, si seguimos con lo de siempre, les haran embajadores,...,a este lo van a ignorar: Fotos en primera plana para la historia de Ronaldo, de Modric, de Casemiro, de Benzema,de Kroos,....,y de Bale cero patatero, la gol de chilena y poco mas. Yo he defendido a Bale hasta el anyo pasado, lo de este anyo es increible y hasta le da la razon a los que lo han criticado desde su renovacion (su primera parte en el club, es sin embargo, muy buena, por mucho que la gente lo critique)

Si Bale hubiera sido profesional, no se reiria del aficionado y del club, como lo ha hecho en los 2/3 ultimos anyos, seria recordado con carinyo despues de unos anyos. Ahora se ira y cuando vuelva de vacaciones a Espanya, Madrid o donde sea, van a ignorarlo y se lo merece.

Y el madrid lo ha hecho fenomenal: Bale e Isco se largan el anyo que viene: Pues no vais a jugar siempre y cuando tengamos a Rodrygo o Asensio sanos. Algo parecido tb han hecho con Marcelo y con Hazard, es lo que hay, no podemos estar perdiendo ligas, solo porque el "chaval" necesita partidos para coger la forma.

El problema del madrid ha sido no apostar por los miguel, por los camavingas, por los odegaards y el resto de jovenes. A la morralla que no quiere nadie y no sabe ni donde caerse ni agua. 

Y ya por ultimo, lo que si es un delito de Ancellotti es no darle minutos a Jovic, a Ceballos: Los chavales no tienen nivel real madrid, pero si que tienen nivel p.ej. Cerdilla, para poner un ejemplo, y por ello deberian formar parte de las rotaciones.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> A Bale no se le puede despedir alegando causas objetivas por ineptitud sobrevenida o directamente despedirlo ?



Lamentablemente, llevar a juicio a un jugador hace más mal que bien. A estos niveles, los jugadores son unas divas, se conocen todos entre sí, y comparten los mismos 5 agentes. Meternos en ese lío nos dificultaría enormemente cualquier futura transacción, nos convertiríamos en el Putin del mercado de fichajes. Cuando salió el tema de que si el Barça despedía a Dembélé por no querer irse, estaba clarísimo que no iban a tocar ese tema ni con un palo, el bluff se veía a kilómetros (lo vio claro hasta Dembélé, que no es que tenga muchas luces).

Un equipo que está al borde del descenso y que necesita absolutamente liberar esa ficha sí que se arriesgaría. Nosotros, que no necesitamos al jugador, lo que nos gastemos en agotar su contrato al final compensa. Basta con no ponerlo. Es triste pero es así.


----------



## xilebo (23 Mar 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Pero de que se sorprenden en el Madrid si Bale ya había dejado muy claro su orden de intereses.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 995990



Eso, encima tuvo la chuleria bale de sacarse esa bandera del orden de preferencia, es tremendo y el madrid sin hacer nada, yo lo mandaba a la puta calle, aunque tuviera un finiquito grande, se va reir de su p..... 

*Padreth Bale*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Mar 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Pero de que se sorprenden en el Madrid si Bale ya había dejado muy claro su orden de intereses.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 995990




Yo soy el galés y hago lo mismo.

Un jugador que siempre rinde, 30 goles por año, que no se esconde en finales, el calvo le empieza a dejar de suplente para poner al ausencio?? De verdad?? No me jodas.

Pues el otro ha echo lo lógico mandarles a tomar por culo a toda la tropa.
Luego la prensa le empezó a presionar para que aceptara una oferta de compra de china y le puso a caer de un burro, y ahora justo que le llegan las críticas a ancelloti vuelven a cargar contra el desde el club....


No se, parece raro y tal...


----------



## xilebo (23 Mar 2022)

*Dejó pasar todo lo que no había dejado durante el año





*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Dejó pasar todo lo que no había dejado durante el año
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Estaba lesionado seguro del trote contra el PSG.


----------



## Edge2 (23 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estaba lesionado seguro del trote contra el PSG.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>




Menudo travieso.


----------



## JimTonic (23 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> A Bale no se le puede despedir alegando causas objetivas por ineptitud sobrevenida o directamente despedirlo ?



no, no se puede, por la legislacion laboral española, al menos que le pongas unos indicadores de rendimiento al inicio del contrato (o de jugar tantos partidos) el los firma, el resto de personas del equipo tienen esos indicadores y se firma que no ha sido presionado, a lo mejor sino cumple esos indicadores le puedes echar (no ha jugado 10 partidos de titular a mitad de temporada no renueva el contrato, que no significa que se le eche)


dentro de estos indicadores de rendimiento se le tiene que poner las penalizaciones correspondientes, lo cual significa que es casi como si ampliaras contrato unilateralmente cada seis meses,


Asi que respondiendo a tu pregunta es no, no se puede echar a un jugador, porque te van a meter a juicio y le vas a tener que pagar el contrato completo, mas una penalizacion por daños y perjuycios

Y se le puede poner a un jugador en la grada, si por supuesto, siempre que no le quites la ficha del primer equipo, porque quitar la ficha puede ser entendido como alteracion de lasa condiciones de contrato (le impides trabajar) y te pediria la rescicion del contrato que para un jugador de futbol, significa pagarle el contrato completo


Se le puede poner en la grada, si claro que si, pero sin quitarle la ficha, eso no altera el contrato, simplemente el jugador tiene un bajo rendimiento

Se le puede negar el acesso a las instalaciones deportivas, no, porque puede ser entendido como alteracion de las condiciones de contrato (le impides trabajar e incluso se ha ido a entrenar a otro sitio, etc etc ) y te pediria la rescicion del contrato que para un jugador de futbol, significa pagarle el contrato completo.


Asi que, resumiendo, no, no se le puede pegar la patada en el culo al menos que le pagues el contrato completo y negocies los titulos y las penalizaciones, que es lo que normalmente se hace con los entrenadores que echan a la calle


----------



## xilebo (23 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Se lesiono al subir la rubia a sus piernas, el mamon


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (23 Mar 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Otra humillación gracias a Florentimo y su ansía de unirse al NWO



Real Madrid, Atlético y Español deberían desmantelar esos equipos de mierda.
Son deficitarios. No tienen afición. A nadie le importan.
Eso son para equipos con valors y seny. Y Madrid y Atleti no tienen de eso. El Español, con ese nombre, menos aún.

O eso o sólo fichar pivones, pero no creo que saques ni 11.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (23 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo soy el galés y hago lo mismo.
> 
> Un jugador que siempre rinde, 30 goles por año, que no se esconde en finales, el calvo le empieza a dejar de suplente para poner al ausencio?? De verdad?? No me jodas.
> 
> ...



Bale no es un vago ni finge lesiones.
Es cosa del club.
Como tu dices, siempre ha rendido. 
Ha sido durante mucho tiempo el tercer mejor jugador del mundo. 
El mejor extremo de los últimos 25 años.


Además, el no ser un comepollas de la prensa no le ha ayudado.
Con pocos jugadores se ha sido tan ingratos.
Vergonzoso ver como contra el PSG no jugaba. Y el domingo pasado ni convocado.
Cuando ahora mismo, quitando Benzemá es el único jugador decisivo por si solo.

Y el año pasaado le ceden?!?! 
Increíble. Ojalá se clasifique Gales y haga un mundial de la ostia.


----------



## Paobas (23 Mar 2022)

Aún tengo clavado lo del domingo, shures. La verdad es que fue muy doloroso y me dejó una sensación de enorme impotencia y desgana futbolística. Me olía la tostada de que no ganaría el Madrid, pero lo sucedido jamás lo habría esperado. Partidos así son espinas clavadas que duelen bastante tiempo.


----------



## tururut12 (23 Mar 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Aún tengo clavado lo del domingo, shures. La verdad es que fue muy doloroso y me dejó una sensación de enorme impotencia y desgana futbolística. Me olía la tostada de que no ganaría el Madrid, pero lo sucedido jamás lo habría esperado. Partidos así son espinas clavadas que duelen bastante tiempo.



Pues ya deberías estar acostumbrado. No ha sido la primera y me temo que no será la última.


----------



## tururut12 (23 Mar 2022)

Creo que una medida para acabar con la pasividad y desidia de los jugadores blancos en los derbis contra el Barça en el Bernabéu, sería aplicarles una penalización económica si pierden por goleada y una gratificación si ganan por más de 2 goles de diferencia.


----------



## Paobas (23 Mar 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> Pues ya deberías estar acostumbrado. No ha sido la primera y me temo que no será la última.



Eso es lo peor, conforero. La sensación de que tarde o temprano volverá a suceder porque ya son costumbre los paseos del Barça en Chamartín esté quién esté. Quiero decir que quizá Floren monte un equipo estelar con Mbappe y Haaland de estandartes que nos dé varias orejonas más, pero con los meneos gordos en el Bernabéu van a seguir siendo parte del paisaje. Y lo peor es que pese a que el Madrid en el Camp Nou es siempre el rival más duro que tienen, los triunfos blancos son ajustados y no hay devolución de chorreos.


----------



## Paobas (23 Mar 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> Creo que una medida para acabar con la pasividad y desidia de los jugadores blancos en los derbis contra el Barça en el Bernabéu, sería aplicarles una penalización económica si pierden por goleada y una gratificación si ganan por más de 2 goles de diferencia.



Pero eso deberían articularlo legalmente y ser parte del contrato. No es fácil algo así. Además, que al fichar te acepten esas cláusulas.


----------



## xilebo (23 Mar 2022)

*Se viene la Xavineta contra la Xabineta*


----------



## ironpipo (23 Mar 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> Creo que una medida para acabar con la pasividad y desidia de los jugadores blancos en los derbis contra el Barça en el Bernabéu, sería aplicarles una penalización económica si pierden por goleada y una gratificación si ganan por más de 2 goles de diferencia.



La penalización si la veo. Sería algo como dejarles sin cobrar hasta que igualen o susperen en próximos encuentros el resultado del partido en el que les han pintado la cara, lo de gratificarles ya si que no. Para eso ganan la pasta que ganan coño.


----------



## artemis (23 Mar 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Real Madrid, Atlético y Español deberían desmantelar esos equipos de mierda.
> Son deficitarios. No tienen afición. A nadie le importan.
> Eso son para equipos con valors y seny. Y Madrid y Atleti no tienen de eso. El Español, con ese nombre, menos aún.
> 
> O eso o sólo fichar pivones, pero no creo que saques ni 11.



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, el Atleti monton la sección femenina a través de la Fundación, que igual que damos comida para los negritos del África tropical apadrinamos mujeres que dan patadas a un balon


----------



## cebollo (23 Mar 2022)

Ancelotti me parece listo y que sabe de fútbol pero muy vago. Se dio cuenta rápidamente que metiendo al equipo atrás y jugando a la contra podía ganar el 80 por ciento de los partidos gracias a paradas de Courtois y carreras de Vinicius. Se acabó, no ha hecho nada más.

Pero es un tipo con suerte, en la eliminatoria con el PSG tuvo más flor que Zidane en sus tres Champions seguidas. Le veo capaz de ganar en Londres con 7 remates al poste del Chelsea y un gol de rebote. Va a salir a buscar el empate a cero y le puede salir bien, el Chelsea no es un equipo muy creativo contra rivales cerrados.

Al quitar la regla del valor doble del gol visitante los visitantes van a poner el autobús descaradamente. El Atleti en Manchester, el Villarreal en Múnich o el Benfica en Liverpool saldrán con siete centrales. 

Como se repita varias veces que un pequeño ultradefensivo elimina a un poderoso como en el Villarreal-Juventus recuperarán la regla del valor doble.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (23 Mar 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Que desconozco las razones. Si fuera lo que tú dices, los paseos serían en ambos campos, pero es la realidad no es esa. No logro entender cómo en el Bernabéu se pasean y en Barcelona ganan poco y pudiendo la hora. Desde hace años, para el Madrid jugar de local es un absolutamente drama.



Ya lo han explicado por ahi arriba.

Porque fuera se pueden esperar atras a que le llegue algun pelotazo a Vinicius o que Benzema se saque la chorra, pero en casa y ente su publico tienen que presionar arriba e intentar crear juego.

Y Kroos, Modric y Casemiro... pues ya no estan para muchos bailes.


----------



## Otrasvidas (23 Mar 2022)

¿No hay nada interesante por Rusia y Ucrania? Gran oportunidad de mercado por la que hablar o callar para siempre.


----------



## xilebo (23 Mar 2022)

*Vuelven las selecciones y Bale es otro*


----------



## Otrasvidas (23 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Ancelotti me parece listo y que sabe de fútbol pero muy vago. Se dio cuenta rápidamente que metiendo al equipo atrás y jugando a la contra podía ganar el 80 por ciento de los partidos gracias a paradas de Courtois y carreras de Vinicius. Se acabó, no ha hecho nada más.
> 
> Pero es un tipo con suerte, en la eliminatoria con el PSG tuvo más flor que Zidane en sus tres Champions seguidas. Le veo capaz de ganar en Londres con 7 remates al poste del Chelsea y un gol de rebote. Va a salir a buscar el empate a cero y le puede salir bien, el Chelsea no es un equipo muy creativo contra rivales cerrados.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que los indios eliminan al Shitty y nosotros también deberíamos poder con un Chelsea con graves problemas extradeportivos. Pienso que Lukaku es el arma más poderosa del Chelsea,pero se ha controlado muy bien en los partidos contra el Inter. Eso sí,los centrales eran otros.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (23 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Quizás en el Barcelona los jugadores aunque sean extranjeros se empapen algo del ambiente independentista, saben que van a Madrid a la guerra.
> En Madrid difícilmente hay un ambiente así, es un partido importante, pero un partido.
> 
> No olvidemos que ya son todos extranjeros, al fin y al cabo.



Pues me parece un error garrafal.

Pero en fin, sarna con gusto no pica.


----------



## Edge2 (23 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Se viene la Xavineta contra la Xabineta*



Ha ganado varias veces a hacienda, algo es algo...


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (23 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ha ganado varias veces a hacienda, algo es algo...



No me parece mal tirada, siempre que haya pasado por las categorías inferiores del club, conozca los jugadores válidos de la cantera y tenga huevos para poner un poco de orden.

Pero si no se le da poder y se gasta dinero en renovar el equipo no sirve de nada.

El FAR$A tiene una idea de juego y va con ella a muerte, y siempre hay varios canteranos. Y ahí nos podemos reír de los VALORS, pero van a muerte en el *PIPAbeu*. Perder 0 - 4 en casa en un partido en que depende del año lo ven entre 400-700 millones de personas hay que ser suc-normal profundo.

Por cierto, Raúl de Tomás no era canterano en el Madric 2013-2014?


----------



## Woden (23 Mar 2022)

Eso es más de lo que el común de los mortales consigue. Mis respetos para el Sr. Alonso.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Mar 2022)

Que hay de cierto de que Mbappé tiene una mejor oferta de renovación del PSG que lo que le ofrece el Madrid

Pero no puede aceptarla, porque tito Floren le hizo firmar un contrato a lo Figo


----------



## fachacine (23 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Que hay de cierto de que Mbappé tiene una mejor oferta de renovación del PSG que lo que le ofrece el Madrid
> 
> Pero no puede aceptarla, porque tito Floren le hizo firmar un contrato a lo Figo



Qué no coño, que si a esta hora no ha renovado ya no va a renovar.


----------



## fachacine (23 Mar 2022)

No habéis dicho nada de las cifras que se están hablando de la operación Haaland. Sinceramente, si van a ser 200 millones más su sueldo yo no lo ficho, prefiero ir a por Salah que le quedará sólo 1 año de contrato y podremos apretar al Liverpool, además juega en una posición que tenemos que reforzar. Yo lo ficho sin duda, a él y a Pogba (y ojalá se pudiera Verrati)...


----------



## Hermericus (23 Mar 2022)

El Madrid se equivoca. Comprando los presuntos cracks europeos NO SE HACE UN EQUIPO.

Cristiano solo hubo 1.

Si compras 3 cracks, 2 te van salir como Kaka, Bale o Hazard. y uno mediocre.

Yo estoy segurisimo que Mbappe si ficha va a fracasar rotundamente. Además, tradiciolanmente los negros fracasan en el Madrid. Solo Didi y Makelele triunfaron en el Madrid, sin llegar a ser nada del otro mundo.

El Madrid tiene que empezar a hacer CANTERA. Hace años que no saca a nadie que sirva de titular en el equipo.


----------



## 8=> (24 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> El Madrid se equivoca. Comprando los presuntos cracks europeos NO SE HACE UN EQUIPO.
> 
> Cristiano solo hubo 1.
> 
> ...



Joder macho. Abran paso al rey de los piperos.

El Madrid tiene la mejor cantera de Europa. Ningún otro club tiene tantos canteranos jugando en primera división o por todo el mundo.

Ninguno da el nivel para el Madrid y ninguno verás que triunfe tanto en otros clubes al ser traspasado que el Madrid se lleve una sorpresa. Mata debe ser el único caso y tampoco daba para titular del Madrid. Ni Morata. Ni Marcos Alonso.

El Madrid si tiene dinero debe fichar a los mejores del mundo. Si salen malos pues a fastidiarse. El negocio consiste en que las televisiones y sponsors pagan cifras astronómicas al Madrid porque tiene más seguidores que nadie y eso significa muchas ventas para todos ellos. Y esos seguidores son seguidores porque es el más grande y los ilusiona comprando a los mejores que todos quieren ver en su equipo.

La política de cantera sin cracks siempre es un fracaso. Desde hace mucho que no funciona. Te funden los ingleses o italianos o alemanes o franceses. Igual que es un fracaso la política de comprar promesas internacionales de 17 años. Son complementos a los grandes cracks. Los tres ciclos de champions seguidas han sido gracias a los cracks mundiales complementados con clase media y canteranos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Que hay de cierto de que Mbappé tiene una mejor oferta de renovación del PSG que lo que le ofrece el Madrid
> 
> Pero no puede aceptarla, porque tito Floren le hizo firmar un contrato a lo Figo



Está fichado, todo es humo de los periodistas para vender noticias. Le dieron la filtración a Alvarez de Mon, cuestión que le sentó falta al capullo de Pedrerol, pensaba seguir vendiendo humo hasta junio. Un tío de ese nivel no tontea con su futuro faltando poco más de dos meses para terminar la temporda. Seis años a 50 por año y los derechos al 50%, más la megacomisión de 60-80, esas con las cifras filtradas.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Mar 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Está fichado, todo es humo de los periodistas para vender noticias. Le dieron la filtración a Alvarez de Mon, cuestión que le sentó falta al capullo de Pedrerol, pensaba seguir vendiendo humo hasta junio. Un tío de ese nivel no tontea con su futuro faltando poco más de dos meses para terminar la temporda. Seis años a 50 por año y los derechos al 50%, más la megacomisión de 60-80, esas con las cifras filtradas.



Entonces confirmas que aunque el psg le ofreciera el oro y el moro, no podría aceptar la renovación porque entonces tito Floren le exigiría el pago de una indemnización astronómica


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Entonces confirmas que aunque el psg le ofreciera el oro y el moro, no podría aceptar la renovación porque entonces tito Floren le exigiría el pago de una indemnización astronómica



Eso no lo han dicho pero es lo lógico, que pongas una cantidad por si alguien se raja en el acuerdo. De todas formas está claro que el quería largarse de allí desde hace tiempo, si tienes luces el año pasado o fichas por el Madrid o aceptas la renovación, no puedes esperar por si te ocurre una lesión grave. SEgún dicen representantes se pueden hacer preacuerdo y luego cambias la fecha con el final, la verdad es que está fichado, si no no lo filtra el Madrid. Otra cuestión es lo que se vende con el tema, igual que con Haaland, que afortunadamente en poco más de una semana se resuelve, por interés de todas las partes.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (24 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Entonces confirmas que aunque el psg le ofreciera el oro y el moro, no podría aceptar la renovación porque entonces tito Floren le exigiría el pago de una indemnización astronómica



Pero vamos a ver, que Florentino eso se lo hizo a Figo hace un porron de años un dia que lo pillo borracho.

De verdad nos vamos a creer que actualmente, con los jugadores en manos de representantes profesionales y los mejores abogados, alguien va a firmar un contrato que diga que si al final no fichas tienes que pagar un burrada de millones?

A santo de que? *En que compensaria eso a un jugador*? Y encima con Mbappe, que se lo rifan todos los clubes millonarios de Europa incluido el suyo?

El tio se quiere ir del PSG porque esta desilusionado y convencido de que ahi no va a ganar jamas una Copa de Europa. Pero como es un profesional serio y no quiere montar el escandalo, hasta final de temporada no va a decir que se larga.


----------



## feps (24 Mar 2022)

El Madrid ya tiene cerrado a Mbappe. Quien creo que no vendrá es Haaland porque es una operación de altísimo riesgo, especialmente por los gitanos que tiene a su alrededor. El Madrid debería repescar a Odriozola, que lo está haciendo muy bien en la Fiorentina, así como fichar un gran central, porque Nacho no puede ser el único relevo para Alaba y Militao con la burrada de partidos que se juegan. La guinda del pastel sería otro francés: Tchouameni. Vital para el centro del campo un jugador así, junto con Valverde y Camavinga. A mi juicio, si cabe más necesario que otro delantero más, pues el Madrid para la próxima temporada ya va a tener a Mbappe, Benzema, Vinicius y Rodrygo (a mi juicio este último mucho mejor y más regular que Ausencio).


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Mar 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Madrid ya tiene cerrado a Mbappe. Quien creo que no vendrá es Haaland porque es una operación de altísimo riesgo, especialmente por los gitanos que tiene a su alrededor. El Madrid debería repescar a Odriozola, que lo está haciendo muy bien en la Fiorentina, así como fichar un gran central, porque Nacho no puede ser el único relevo para Alaba y Militao con la burrada de partidos que se juegan. La guinda del pastel sería otro francés: Tchouameni. Vital para el centro del campo un jugador así, junto con Valverde y Camavinga. A mi juicio, si cabe más necesario que otro delantero más, pues el Madrid para la próxima temporada ya va a tener a Mbappe, Benzema, Vinicius y Rodrygo (a mi juicio este último mucho mejor y más regular que Ausencio).



El problema es que se tragan a Carvajal y al sustituo de el, Lucas Vásquez, como a Hazzard y Mariano. Debería decidir que hace con Ceballos, tenerlo para no jugar es una chorrada, mejor sería decirle que busque cambios de aires.


----------



## feps (24 Mar 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El problema es que se tragan a Carvajal y al sustituo de el, Lucas Vásquez, como a Hazzard y Mariano. Debería decidir que hace con Ceballos, tenerlo para no jugar es una chorrada, mejor sería decirle que busque cambios de aires.



Puers enseñarles la puerta a los tres. Carvajal va camino de estar como Marcelo, Lucas Vázquez simplemente cumple, pero no es lateral. En cuanto a Ceballos a mí me gusta, pero no le han dado oportunidades. Ancelotti ha sido muy burro jugando siempre con los mismos. Jovic era un gran delantero y no le ha dado tres partidos seguidos. Yo pienso que más pronto que tarde el entrenador debería ser Xabi Alonso si se quiere alguien joven, porque desgraciadamente creo que Mourinho ya está mayor para un Miura como el Madrid.


----------



## xilebo (24 Mar 2022)

*Se avecina tormenta*

El *Madrid* va a vivir un parón de selecciones más calmado de lo habitual que debe servir para recargar pilas. Luego llegan cinco partidos en 15 días.


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Mar 2022)

feps dijo:


> Puers enseñarles la puerta a los tres. Carvajal va camino de estar como Marcelo, Lucas Vázquez simplemente cumple, pero no es lateral. En cuanto a Ceballos a mí me gusta, pero no le han dado oportunidades. Ancelotti ha sido muy burro jugando siempre con los mismos. Jovic era un gran delantero y no le ha dado tres partidos seguidos. Yo pienso que más pronto que tarde el entrenador debería ser Xabi Alonso si se quiere alguien joven, porque desgraciadamente creo que Mourinho ya está mayor para un Miura como el Madrid.



Alonso no tiene experiencia en grandes clubs, darle un proyecto así es n gran riesgo, el tema es que no se ve ningún entrenador que no la lie en dos meses o le hagan el vacío los jugadores. Jovic es más frío que una ameba, con Ceballos como dices no cuenta, Lucas cumple y Carvajal está fuera de sitio, cuando está así es un problema , hace cagadas en faltas a tutiplen y necesita tiempo, el cual no se lo dan las lesiones. Una cagada su renovación.
Ssi quieren la renovación ya tienen que dar los pasos para la plantilla del futuro.


----------



## feps (24 Mar 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Alonso no tiene experiencia en grandes clubs, darle un proyecto así es n gran riesgo, el tema es que no se ve ningún entrenador que no la lie en dos meses o le hagan el vacío los jugadores. Jovic es más frío que una ameba, con Ceballos como dices no cuenta, Lucas cumple y Carvajal está fuera de sitio, cuando está así es un problema , hace cagadas en faltas a tutiplen y necesita tiempo, el cual no se lo dan las lesiones. Una cagada su renovación.
> Ssi quieren la renovación ya tienen que dar los pasos para la plantilla del futuro.



Guardiola y Zidane nunca habían entrenado un grande, y se salieron. Ojo también con Xavi Hernández.

Militao hace un año era un paquete porque no le dieron confianza. Si un jugador tiene calidad pero ve que si no la revienta en dos partidos, se acaba la temporada para él, el jugador se viene abajo. En ese aspecto Mourinho era buenísimo porque no se casaba con nadie y sólo ponía a los que veía mejor cada semana. Que se lo pregunten a Casillas. La mayoría de los entrenadores, incluso los consagrados, no se atreven con los dinosaurios.


----------



## Paobas (24 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> El Madrid se equivoca. Comprando los presuntos cracks europeos NO SE HACE UN EQUIPO.
> 
> Cristiano solo hubo 1.
> 
> ...



Tranquilo, afortunadamente en las oficinas del Bernabéu no gastan tu nivel de estupidez, así que el fichaje de Mbappé se hará aunque tú prefieras al delantero del Eibar


----------



## xilebo (24 Mar 2022)

*Ancelotti pierde crédito, pero seguirá*

A diferencia de la plantilla el *Madrid* no hará balance del técnico hasta el final de la temporada. La derrota contra el *Barça* le ha hecho daño, pero hay confianza total.


----------



## Paobas (24 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> No habéis dicho nada de las cifras que se están hablando de la operación Haaland. Sinceramente, si van a ser 200 millones más su sueldo yo no lo ficho, prefiero ir a por Salah que le quedará sólo 1 año de contrato y podremos apretar al Liverpool, además juega en una posición que tenemos que reforzar. Yo lo ficho sin duda, a él y a Pogba (y ojalá se pudiera Verrati)...



Claro, y así dejas pasar una oportunidad histórica de juntar a los dos mejores atacantes del mundo esta década para ver como en el City mete 500 o 600 goles si hace ahí toda su carrera. Por no hablar que juntar a Mbappe y Haaland no es gastar, sino invertir en centenares de goles con sus consiguientes títulos, prestigio, impacto mediático y su consiguiente retorno en forma de dinero por venta de camisetas, derechos de imagen y televisivos. Mejor gastarse 100 en un delantero que meta 1/3 de los goles de Haaland en 2024 y tenga 4 o 5 años más que los que tendrá Erling (22) cuando llegue este verano. Verdad que sí?


----------



## Paobas (24 Mar 2022)

feps dijo:


> Guardiola y Zidane nunca habían entrenado un grande, y se salieron. Ojo también con Xavi Hernández.
> 
> Militao hace un año era un paquete porque no le dieron confianza. Si un jugador tiene calidad pero ve que si no la revienta en dos partidos, se acaba la temporada para él, el jugador se viene abajo. En ese aspecto Mourinho era buenísimo porque no se casaba con nadie y sólo ponía a los que veía mejor cada semana. Que se lo pregunten a Casillas. La mayoría de los entrenadores, incluso los consagrados, no se atreven con los dinosaurios.



Tal cual


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Mar 2022)

feps dijo:


> Guardiola y Zidane nunca habían entrenado un grande, y se salieron. Ojo también con Xavi Hernández.
> 
> Militao hace un año era un paquete porque no le dieron confianza. Si un jugador tiene calidad pero ve que si no la revienta en dos partidos, se acaba la temporada para él, el jugador se viene abajo. En ese aspecto Mourinho era buenísimo porque no se casaba con nadie y sólo ponía a los que veía mejor cada semana. Que se lo pregunten a Casillas. La mayoría de los entrenadores, incluso los consagrados, no se atreven con los dinosaurios.



Zidane era segundo de Carleto, en esa arriesgo de todas formas Tito Floren, Alonso no sé si sería superado por la situación, eso no lo se, pero dudo que Floren lo haga. La única ventaja de Alonso es que conoce de sobra el hijoputismo de la prensa española, como le pasaba a Mourinho, sabía los especimenes que hay por aquí, además, le faltó apoyo del club, las amistades de tio floren con Ferreras le hacen daño al Madrid y no se le mete en l cabeza ni se le meterá.
Los más jovenes no saben quién es la prensa española, ahora pueden descubrirlo gracias a internet, los más viejos también gracias a internet ya sabemos la miseria humana de esta gentuza y como hacen campañas continuas contra el Madrid o determinados jugadores. Desde que Floren les corto el pienso de las promociones, etc, no paran de ladrar.
El club debería de dar el paso de que las entrevistas, etc se las dieron a los youtubers, sería mucha mejor promoción para el club y al alcance de más gente a nivel mundial.
De los entrenadores que comentas, esos equipos ya estaban medio montados, tuvieron unos jugadores increibles y dos en su máximo esplendor.


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Mar 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Tranquilo, afortunadamente en las oficinas del Bernabéu no gastan tu nivel de estupidez, así que el fichaje de Mbappé se hará aunque tú prefieras al delantero del Eibar



ESte se le ha olvidado ya puestos Cunigham, que no se si sabrá quién fue. SE le olvida Roberto CArlos, Seedorf por ejemplo, (bueno, Roberto Carlos decía que el era café con leche, no negro).
Efectivamente, la tortuga mutante es mu mala  , pero yo prefiero verlo en la presentación en junio con tio floren y vestido de blanco. Algunos también dijeron cosas de Cristiano, etc, luego ya se ha visto.


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Mar 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Claro, y así dejas pasar una oportunidad histórica de juntar a los dos mejores atacantes del mundo esta década para ver como en el City mete 500 o 600 goles si hace ahí toda su carrera. Por no hablar que juntar a Mbappe y Haaland no es gastar, sino invertir en centenares de goles con sus consiguientes títulos, prestigio, impacto mediático y su consiguiente retorno en forma de dinero por venta de camisetas, derechos de imagen y televisivos. Mejor gastarse 100 en un delantero que meta 1/3 de los goles de Haaland en 2024 y tenga 4 o 5 años más que los que tendrá Erling (22) cuando llegue este verano. Verdad que sí?



Las camisetas es un cuento, lo que si vale es lo que has dicho, imagen, publicidad,etc, el 50% es del Madrid, con Cristiano casi se pagaban la mitad de la ficha con los derechos de imagen. Con dos bichos delante a poco que le hagas un equipo apañado, pueden dar muchas alegrias a la afición.


----------



## cebollo (24 Mar 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El club debería de dar el paso de que las entrevistas, etc se las dieron a los youtubers, sería mucha mejor promoción para el club y al alcance de más gente a nivel mundial



A varios youtubers populares que sigan el fútbol les regalas una entrada, una camiseta o incluso alguna entrevista breve con algún jugador o entrenador con el que compartan idioma o nacionalidad y el pelotazo que das en imagen internacional es enorme aparte de ignorar a los mass media, que son bastante antis en general.

Valverde con algún argentino o uruguayo, Ancelotti con algún italiano, Kroos o Alaba con algún alemán o suizo, Benzema con algún moro que hable francés, Vinicius con algún portugués o brasileño, Modric me imagino que se defenderá en ingles: podría hacerlo con algún inglés o yanqui.


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> A varios youtubers populares que sigan el fútbol les regalas una entrada, una camiseta o incluso alguna entrevista breve con algún jugador o entrenador con el que compartan idioma o nacionalidad y el pelotazo que das en imagen internacional es enorme aparte de ignorar a los mass media, que son bastante antis en general.
> 
> Valverde con algún argentino o uruguayo, Ancelotti con algún italiano, Kroos o Alaba con algún alemán o suizo, Benzema con algún moro que hable francés, Vinicius con algún portugués o brasileño, Modric me imagino que se defenderá en ingles: podría hacerlo con algún inglés o yanqui.



Con españoles ya cubres toda la parte hispano hablante, de hecho ahí está el caso Iñaki Angulo, Alvarez de Mon, Quillo Barrios, etc. Te dan más informacón a estas alturas que cualquier emisora, sobre todo porque tienencontactos con otros españoles que están en otros paises,etc. Los tiempos cambian y la radio y televisión son zombies.


----------



## 8=> (24 Mar 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Madrid ya tiene cerrado a Mbappe. Quien creo que no vendrá es Haaland porque es una operación de altísimo riesgo, especialmente por los gitanos que tiene a su alrededor. El Madrid debería repescar a Odriozola, que lo está haciendo muy bien en la Fiorentina, así como fichar un gran central, porque Nacho no puede ser el único relevo para Alaba y Militao con la burrada de partidos que se juegan. La guinda del pastel sería otro francés: Tchouameni. Vital para el centro del campo un jugador así, junto con Valverde y Camavinga. A mi juicio, si cabe más necesario que otro delantero más, pues el Madrid para la próxima temporada ya va a tener a Mbappe, Benzema, Vinicius y Rodrygo (a mi juicio este último mucho mejor y más regular que Ausencio).



¿Cuántos partidos nulos de Rodrigo y Vinicius necesitáis para ver qué son malísimos? Y Benzema está mejor a los 34 que en toda su vida pero tiene 34 y no se debe contar con él ya nunca más para fichar a un 9. Si aguanta el nivel que se quede año a año y punto.


----------



## 8=> (24 Mar 2022)

feps dijo:


> Guardiola y Zidane nunca habían entrenado un grande, y se salieron. Ojo también con Xavi Hernández.
> 
> Militao hace un año era un paquete porque no le dieron confianza. Si un jugador tiene calidad pero ve que si no la revienta en dos partidos, se acaba la temporada para él, el jugador se viene abajo. En ese aspecto Mourinho era buenísimo porque no se casaba con nadie y sólo ponía a los que veía mejor cada semana. Que se lo pregunten a Casillas. La mayoría de los entrenadores, incluso los consagrados, no se atreven con los dinosaurios.



Estás hablando de Ancelotti que con una plantilla muerta ha conseguido que jugaran de maravilla todos y se lleven la liga con distancia sideral, además de conseguir que el paquete de Benzema sea merecedor del balón de oro a los 34 años, que Vinicius pase de ser el peor jugador de la historia del Madrid a crack de 100 millones durante unos meses, que Asensio vuelva a parecer una estrella que mete golazos increíbles, que el matao de Limitao pase a ser considerado mejor central del mundo, que Camavinga con 18 años juegue mucho e ilusione al madridismo más que nadie ha hecho a esa edad, que Courtois sea el mejor portero del mundo estando fatal con Zidane con mil cantadas y ridículos, que Rodrygo juegue a menudo y suba su cotización pese a ser un mediocre y una decepción permanente.

Laváos la boquita de cerdos para hablar de Ancelloti que tiene tres champions y ligas en los 5 países más grandes del fútbol y por dos veces ha conseguido que el Madrid juegue de maravilla. Mejor que con nadie ha jugado el Madrid de Ancelotti en sus dos etapas.


----------



## Paobas (24 Mar 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Las camisetas es un cuento, lo que si vale es lo que has dicho, imagen, publicidad,etc, el 50% es del Madrid, con Cristiano casi se pagaban la mitad de la ficha con los derechos de imagen. Con dos bichos delante a poco que le hagas un equipo apañado, pueden dar muchas alegrias a la afición.



Como vengan los dos bigardos y se vayan retocando las demás posiciones, a finales de la década estamos hablando de ir a por la 17 o 18.


----------



## Paobas (24 Mar 2022)

8=> dijo:


> ¿Cuántos partidos nulos de Rodrigo y Vinicius necesitáis para ver qué son malísimos? Y Benzema está mejor a los 34 que en toda su vida pero tiene 34 y no se debe contar con él ya nunca más para fichar a un 9. Si aguanta el nivel que se quede año a año y punto.



Eso lo llevo diciendo toda la temporada a amigos merengues y no tan merengues completamente cegados. No es que sea malo Vinicius, pero no es ni de broma ninguna megaestrella mundial. De hecho, en la sobrevalorada remontada contra el PSG se hinchó a perder balones de forma innecesaria.


----------



## Paobas (24 Mar 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Estás hablando de Ancelotti que con una plantilla muerta ha conseguido que jugaran de maravilla todos y se lleven la liga con distancia sideral, además de conseguir que el paquete de Benzema sea merecedor del balón de oro a los 34 años, que Vinicius pase de ser el peor jugador de la historia del Madrid a crack de 100 millones durante unos meses, que Asensio vuelva a parecer una estrella que mete golazos increíbles, que el matao de Limitao pase a ser considerado mejor central del mundo, que Camavinga con 18 años juegue mucho e ilusione al madridismo más que nadie ha hecho a esa edad, que Courtois sea el mejor portero del mundo estando fatal con Zidane con mil cantadas y ridículos, que Rodrygo juegue a menudo y suba su cotización pese a ser un mediocre y una decepción permanente.
> 
> Laváos la boquita de cerdos para hablar de Ancelloti que tiene tres champions y ligas en los 5 países más grandes del fútbol y por dos veces ha conseguido que el Madrid juegue de maravilla. Mejor que con nadie ha jugado el Madrid de Ancelotti en sus dos etapas.



Sí, tío, pero lo del clásico fue un horror que costó una derrota de las que dejan cicatrices mucho tiempo. Pésimo tácticamente y pésimo mentalizando a su plantilla. Además, tiene a 8 jugadores absolutamente defenestrados. Aunque nunca sabremos si fue antes el huevo o la gallina: Es decir, por su inutilidad como jugadores los tiene así o están así porque Carlo los ha vuelto inútiles al no contar con ellos?
De todos modos, algunos de los desaparecidos es que son directamente MALOS. Por ejemplo, qué cojones hacen Vallejo y Mariano jugando en el Madrid teniendo niveles Eibar y Getafe respectivamente? En el verano de 2018 el Madrid vendió a CR y lo sustituyó con Mariano. Fue muy.
De todos modos, hay razones para el optimismo. Viene Mbappé, tal vez Erling (Floren, no te lo pienses) , hay una economía saneada y a punto de caramelo un estadio que va a generar unos ingresos enormes para tener pasta rica y así acometer fichajes top los próximos años. Gran gestión de Floren.


----------



## xilebo (24 Mar 2022)

*Un dato del que todos podemos presumir*


----------



## Xequinfumfa (24 Mar 2022)

Altas y Bajas del Real Madrid para la 2022/2023.
Fuente: mis cojones al viento.

Porteros:
Courtois (sigue)
Lunin (sigue)

Laterales derechos:
Carvajal (sigue, ay!)
Odriozola (regresa de su cesion en la Fiorentina)

Laterales izquierdos:
Marcelo (retirada)
Mendy (sigue)
Miguel Gutierrez (sube del Castilla y pasa a ser el LI suplente)

Defensas:
Militao (sigue)
Alaba (sigue)
Vallejo (atpc)
Nacho (sigue)
FICHAJE (No tengo ni puta idea de quien vendra, pero el perfil esta claro: joven y con proyeccion, porque viene de tercer o cuarto central y va a chupar banquillo a tope. Imagino que subiran a algun chaval del Castilla, sin mas: yo apuesto por *Pablo Ramon*, que ademas tambien puede doblar como Lateral Derecho)

CENTROCAMPISTAS
Isco (atpc)
Ceballos (atpc: todo parece indicar que al Betis...)
Kroos (sigue)
Modric (sigue)
Casemiro (deberia ser venta...pero el Tito Floren es un sentimental y le dejara seguir)
Valverde (sigue)
Camavinga (sigue)
FICHAJE: *Tchouameni* (que se va a comer a Casemiro con patatas)

ATACANTES
Vini (sigue)
Rodrygo (sigue)
Asensio (atpc al Arsenal)
Hazard (atpc, cedido, pagandole nosotros el 80% de su sueldo en algun shithole ingles tipo Leeds o Newcastle)
Benzema (sigue)
Jovic (atpc)
Bale (atpc)
Mariano (atpc)
FICHAJE: *Mbappe*
FICHAJE: *Haaland* (no me creo nada de las filtraciones interesadas de los ultimos dias. Este tio viene porque viene)

A SU PUTA BOLA
Lucas Vazquez (sigue porque tiene cara de buena persona y tal)

CEDIDOS POR EL MUNDO
Atpc todos, menos Odriozola.

ENTRENADOR
Ancelotti (atpc)
FICHAJE: *Pochettino *

Conclusion: Tres fichajes del copon (Tchouameni, Mbappe y Haaland) mas la subida de Pablo Ramon como tercer central y posible lateral derecho y la contratacion de Pochettino como Director Tecnico. Asi lo veo yo.


----------



## fachacine (24 Mar 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Claro, y así dejas pasar una oportunidad histórica de juntar a los dos mejores atacantes del mundo esta década para ver como en el City mete 500 o 600 goles si hace ahí toda su carrera. Por no hablar que juntar a Mbappe y Haaland no es gastar, sino invertir en centenares de goles con sus consiguientes títulos, prestigio, impacto mediático y su consiguiente retorno en forma de dinero por venta de camisetas, derechos de imagen y televisivos. Mejor gastarse 100 en un delantero que meta 1/3 de los goles de Haaland en 2024 y tenga 4 o 5 años más que los que tendrá Erling (22) cuando llegue este verano. Verdad que sí?



Verdad que no, tener los mejores goleadores no sirve de nada si no les llegan balones o si tienen que "sacrificarse" defendiendo, lo más importante del fútbol es el equilibrio, y el Madrid ahora no lo tiene. Y te recuerdo que el Madrid de Raúl + Zidane +Figo + Ronaldo + Beckham no ganó ninguna Champions, ni tan siquiera tuvieron hegemonía en Europa.

Equilibrio, equilibrio y equilibrio.


----------



## ccc (24 Mar 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Estás hablando de Ancelotti que con una plantilla muerta ha conseguido que jugaran de maravilla todos y se lleven la liga con distancia sideral, además de conseguir que el paquete de Benzema sea merecedor del balón de oro a los 34 años, que Vinicius pase de ser el peor jugador de la historia del Madrid a crack de 100 millones durante unos meses, que Asensio vuelva a parecer una estrella que mete golazos increíbles, que el matao de Limitao pase a ser considerado mejor central del mundo, que Camavinga con 18 años juegue mucho e ilusione al madridismo más que nadie ha hecho a esa edad, que Courtois sea el mejor portero del mundo estando fatal con Zidane con mil cantadas y ridículos, que Rodrygo juegue a menudo y suba su cotización pese a ser un mediocre y una decepción permanente.
> 
> Laváos la boquita de cerdos para hablar de Ancelloti que tiene tres champions y ligas en los 5 países más grandes del fútbol y por dos veces ha conseguido que el Madrid juegue de maravilla. Mejor que con nadie ha jugado el Madrid de Ancelotti en sus dos etapas.



Al Ignore por imbecil


----------



## Paobas (24 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Verdad que no, tener los mejores goleado res no sirve de nada si no les llegan balones o si tienen que "sacrificarse" defendiendo, lo más importante del fútbol es el equilibrio, y el Madrid ahora no lo tiene. Y te recuerdo que el Madrid de Raúl =Zidane +Figo + Ronaldo + Beckham no ganó ninguna Champions, ni tan siquiera tuvieron hegemonía en Europa.
> 
> Equilibrio, equilibrio y equilibrio.



Claro, porque si el Madrid ficha a los dos bigardos, jugará con un sistema 5-0-5 sin centrocampistas, no? Vaya telita.


----------



## fachacine (24 Mar 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Claro, porque si el Madrid ficha a los dos bigardos, jugará con un sistema 5-0-5 sin centrocampistas, no? Vaya telita.



Raul-Zidane-Figo-Ronaldo-Beckham...CERO CAHMPIONS. Dí lo que te dé la gana.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (24 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Verdad que no, tener los mejores goleado res no sirve de nada si no les llegan balones o si tienen que "sacrificarse" defendiendo, lo más importante del fútbol es el equilibrio, y el Madrid ahora no lo tiene. Y te recuerdo que el Madrid de Raúl =Zidane +Figo + Ronaldo + Beckham no ganó ninguna Champions, ni tan siquiera tuvieron hegemonía en Europa.
> 
> Equilibrio, equilibrio y equilibrio.



Porque se dejo marchar a Makelele.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (24 Mar 2022)

Yo jugaria con un 4-2-3-1, Haaland en punta, Benzema de media punta, y Mbappe y Vinicius de extremos, y un buen doble pivote defensivo con Casemiro y Alaba, por ejemplo.


----------



## fachacine (24 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo jugaria con un 4-2-3-1, Haaland en punta, Benzema de media punta, y Mbappe y Vinicius de extremos, y un buen doble pivote defensivo con Casemiro y Alaba, por ejemplo.



Es que necesariamente si no queremos ver a Vinicius chupar banquillo tendrá que reconvertirse para jugar por la derecha, como hizo Bale (sin mal palmarés, por cierto). Aunque estas cosas no siempre salen bien, cuando llegó Beckham lo de poner a Figo por la izquierda no funcionó. Yo sinceramente no veo a esos 4 jugando juntos, pero tampoco quiere ver otro añito de Modric-Kroos-Casemiro jugándolo todo, que el trio calavera ya está muy visto.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Mar 2022)

pues vaya el ESCOCIA ucrania aplazado sine dine


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Mar 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Estás hablando de Ancelotti que con una plantilla muerta ha conseguido que jugaran de maravilla todos y se lleven la liga con distancia sideral, además de conseguir que el paquete de Benzema sea merecedor del balón de oro a los 34 años, que Vinicius pase de ser el peor jugador de la historia del Madrid a crack de 100 millones durante unos meses, que Asensio vuelva a parecer una estrella que mete golazos increíbles, que el matao de Limitao pase a ser considerado mejor central del mundo, que Camavinga con 18 años juegue mucho e ilusione al madridismo más que nadie ha hecho a esa edad, que Courtois sea el mejor portero del mundo estando fatal con Zidane con mil cantadas y ridículos, que Rodrygo juegue a menudo y suba su cotización pese a ser un mediocre y una decepción permanente.
> 
> Laváos la boquita de cerdos para hablar de Ancelloti que tiene tres champions y ligas en los 5 países más grandes del fútbol y por dos veces ha conseguido que el Madrid juegue de maravilla. Mejor que con nadie ha jugado el Madrid de Ancelotti en sus dos etapas.



Ya llega el forofo sin cerebro, , menos mal que Calopez permite 1000.


----------



## feps (24 Mar 2022)

Haaland no va a venir al Madrid, lo tengo clarísimo. Mbappé, ojalá que Tchouaméni, y quizá un central top o un delantero que no sea una locura, como el belga Lukaku. Los afines a Florentino ya están dejando caer que lo de Haaland está muy complicado. 

Hace falta un entrenador que ponga a los mejores, y Ancelotti no lo hace. Sólo juega con trece tíos, y así tiene a los veteranos, que no los resucita ni San Antonio (Pintus).


----------



## Fiodor (24 Mar 2022)

feps dijo:


> Haaland no va a venir al Madrid, lo tengo clarísimo. Mbappé, ojalá que Tchouaméni, y quizá un central top o un delantero que no sea una locura, como el belga Lukaku. Los afines a Florentino ya están dejando caer que lo de Haaland está muy complicado.
> 
> *Hace falta un entrenador que ponga a los mejores, y Ancelotti no lo hace.* Sólo juega con trece tíos, y así tiene a los veteranos, que no los resucita ni San Antonio (Pintus).



Viendo la plantilla actual, dudo mucho que cualquier otro entrenador pusiera un equipo titular diferente al de Ancelotti... A lo mejor rotaría más con Valverde y Camavinga, pero no habría muchas más diferencias...


----------



## xilebo (24 Mar 2022)

*Xavi manejó todo y a todos*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Mar 2022)

Hay que traer buen género, mamadous por doquier, mamadous a mansalva.

La era del mamadou ha comenzado.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Mar 2022)

Gol de Bale...


----------



## Edge2 (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## euromelon (24 Mar 2022)

Golazo de bale a mamar rabo galés hijos de puta


----------



## cebollo (24 Mar 2022)

Bale es un buen madridista que va a eliminar a Austria para que Alaba pueda descansar. 

Rumores de que Miguel Gutiérrez ha pedido ser cedido la temporada que viene porque con Ancelotti no lo ve claro.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (24 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hay que traer buen género, mamadous por doquier, mamadous a mansalva.
> 
> La era del mamadou ha comenzado.



Discrepo. La era mamadu empezo hace ya....


----------



## Edge2 (24 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hay que traer buen género, mamadous por doquier, mamadous a mansalva.
> 
> La era del mamadou ha comenzado.



El domingo lo mismo pongo el suelo de la cocina. Pero no prometo nada...


----------



## Edge2 (24 Mar 2022)

Segundo gol de Bale...


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (24 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Dos goles contra Austria.

A mamarla haters chupapollistas del As y del Marca.

A mamarla Carletto, por calzonazos.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (24 Mar 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Pero de que se sorprenden en el Madrid si Bale ya había dejado muy claro su orden de intereses.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 995990



Oleee sus güevos!

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (24 Mar 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Bale no le interesa a nadie; en el madrid, eso si, no le van a hacer homenajes y van a pasar de el como de la mierda; no me extranyaria que al final de temporada tuvieran algun detalle con Ramos, con Marcelo. En unos anyos, si seguimos con lo de siempre, les haran embajadores,...,a este lo van a ignorar: Fotos en primera plana para la historia de Ronaldo, de Modric, de Casemiro, de Benzema,de Kroos,....,y de Bale cero patatero, la gol de chilena y poco mas. Yo he defendido a Bale hasta el anyo pasado, lo de este anyo es increible y hasta le da la razon a los que lo han criticado desde su renovacion (su primera parte en el club, es sin embargo, muy buena, por mucho que la gente lo critique)
> 
> Si Bale hubiera sido profesional, no se reiria del aficionado y del club, como lo ha hecho en los 2/3 ultimos anyos, seria recordado con carinyo despues de unos anyos. Ahora se ira y cuando vuelva de vacaciones a Espanya, Madrid o donde sea, van a ignorarlo y se lo merece.
> 
> ...



Exactamente, para qué queremos a Bale teniendo a Ausencio y a Cerballisco?

En qué cabeza cabe?

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (24 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Eso, encima tuvo la chuleria bale de sacarse esa bandera del orden de preferencia, es tremendo y el madrid sin hacer nada, yo lo mandaba a la puta calle, aunque tuviera un finiquito grande, se va reir de su p.....
> 
> *Padreth Bale*



Muy bien, sí señor, con personalidad.

Cómeme el miembro, Carletto!

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (24 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> A Bale no se le puede despedir alegando causas objetivas por ineptitud sobrevenida o directamente despedirlo ?



Claro, causas objetivas son las que digan los periolistos mercenarios del Marca y del As.

Y que vuelva Ramos también.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feps (24 Mar 2022)

Por eso yo hablo de Rudiger, si no se sube a la parra, así como de Touchameni, de Lukaku y, cómo no, de jugar siempre con Camavinga. En el fútbol de esta década va a mandar el físico. El toque sin físico no vale una mierda. 

Llenas el Madrid de negros que sepan jugar, y se acabaron las tonterías. Al rubio y sus gitanos, que se los lleve el moro de Guardiola.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (24 Mar 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> no, no se puede, por la legislacion laboral española, al menos que le pongas unos indicadores de rendimiento al inicio del contrato (o de jugar tantos partidos) el los firma, el resto de personas del equipo tienen esos indicadores y se firma que no ha sido presionado, a lo mejor sino cumple esos indicadores le puedes echar (no ha jugado 10 partidos de titular a mitad de temporada no renueva el contrato, que no significa que se le eche)
> 
> 
> dentro de estos indicadores de rendimiento se le tiene que poner las penalizaciones correspondientes, lo cual significa que es casi como si ampliaras contrato unilateralmente cada seis meses,
> ...



Bueno, viendo el partido que se está soltando hoy cuando el domingo tenía demasiada pupita para jugar, se le puede denunciar perfectamente por incumplimiento de contrato. No es ni la primera ni la segunda vez, por cierto.

Sería difícil de ganar, pero no sería descabellado. Pero claro, no vale la pena emperrarse con un jugador así, que salga en todos los periódicos, y lo lean Haaland y Raiola.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (24 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Vuelven las selecciones y Bale es otro*



Que sí, que sí, chavales, cuánta razón lleváis!

Menos mal que tenemos a Lucas Váter.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (24 Mar 2022)

*El incomprendido Bale*


----------



## euromelon (24 Mar 2022)

Algunos retrasados echarían a bale pero se quedaría con ausensia e isco


----------



## Paobas (24 Mar 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Algunos retrasados echarían a bale pero se quedaría con ausensia e isco



Bale se echa el mismo. Es un jugador espectacular, pero en el Madrid ya no pinta absolutamente nada, por desgracia.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (24 Mar 2022)

Estaréis contestos, Bale se ha marcado un partidazo, es uno de los mejores jugadores del Madrid, vuestra estrella brillante en el firmamento merengue ...................................................................................................


  
Y no puede faltar:







Que realmente ya ni Madrid saldría en la pancarta

PD Coño, Italia ha palmado


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Mar 2022)

Yo lo he dicho bastantes veces aqui en el Hilo del Madrid, que Bale jubilado tiene mucha mas calidad que Asensio y Rodrigo. Bale titular de delantero cuando no este el argelino.


----------



## Roedr (24 Mar 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Estaréis contestos, Bale se ha marcado un partidazo, es uno de los mejores jugadores del Madrid, vuestra estrella brillante en el firmamento merengue ...................................................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues sí, Bale es el mejor jugador del Madrid, y el mayor HDP que jamás hemos tenido.


----------



## euromelon (24 Mar 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Bale se echa el mismo. Es un jugador espectacular, pero en el Madrid ya no pinta absolutamente nada, por desgracia.



Claro que sí comepipas mejor ausensia


----------



## JimTonic (24 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Bueno, viendo el partido que se está soltando hoy cuando el domingo tenía demasiada pupita para jugar, se le puede denunciar perfectamente por incumplimiento de contrato. No es ni la primera ni la segunda vez, por cierto.
> 
> Sería difícil de ganar, pero no sería descabellado. Pero claro, no vale la pena emperrarse con un jugador así, que salga en todos los periódicos, y lo lean Haaland y Raiola.



Te vas a meter en un follón reputación al muy gordo además que le vas a pagar hasta el último euro del contrato 

Hay muchas veces que es mejor pagar y callar porque es una situación que pierdes o pierdes mucho más, nunca vas a ganar


----------



## fachacine (24 Mar 2022)

En mis más de 40 años como aficionado al fútbol juro por Dios que no he visto una cacería mediática como se le ha hecho a Bale, ojo, DESDE EL PRIMER DIA QUE ATERRIZÓ, la puta gentuza del As con Relaño a la cabeza, de verdad, qué puta escoria de gente. Y qué puto asco de piperos aplaudiendo cualquier floritura de Ausencio o Isco y criticando a Bale porque no les ríe las gracias. Qué futbolista el galés, qué subnormales los entrenadores que ha tenido en el Madrid, qué cobardes, dejándose influir por el mobbing que le hacían al jugador desde la canalla mediática prisaica y no prisaica. Qué vómito da todo...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> En mis más de 40 años como aficionado al fútbol juro por Dios que no he visto una cacería mediática como se le ha hecho a Bale, ojo, DESDE EL PRIMER DIA QUE ATERRIZÓ, la puta gentuza del As con Relaño a la cabeza, de verdad, qué puta escoria de gente. Y qué puto asco de piperos aplaudiendo cualquier floritura de Ausencio o Isco y criticando a Bale porque no les ríe las gracias. Qué futbolista el galés, qué subnormales los entrenadores que ha tenido en el Madrid, qué cobardes, dejándose influir por el mobbing que le hacían al jugador desde la canalla mediática prisaica y no prisaica. Qué vómito da todo...



Si la destruccion de la carrera de Bale en el Madrid, ha sido mayormente cosa de la prensa pipera del Madrid (Marca y As), fijate que me dan mas asco Juanma Rodriguez y Roncerdo que Jota Jordi o Soria.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Mar 2022)

No voy a ser repetitivo, sabéis que llevo todo el años defendiendo la situación de bale...
El primer gol que marca bale hoy ni tan siquiera está al alcance de ausencio, sin embargo quien ha jugado ha sido ausencio todo el año.

Luego que porque pasa del tema.


----------



## xilebo (24 Mar 2022)

*Diferencias en el diario Marca*


----------



## cebollo (24 Mar 2022)

Acabo de ver el gol de Macedonia a Italia y creo que hay falta a Donnaruma jeje


----------



## Edge2 (24 Mar 2022)

By @xilebo


----------



## Th89 (24 Mar 2022)

Que Bale a la pata coja es el mejor delantero que tenemos junto a Benzema es tan evidente como que el agua moja.

Una pena que sea un grandísimo sinvergüenza y desde la vuelta del calbo argelino pase de todo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Acabo de ver el gol de Macedonia a Italia y creo que hay falta a Donnaruma jeje




Rocambolesco que hace un año Italia levante la euro y no esté en el mundial.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Rocambolesco que hace un año Italia levante la euro y no esté en el mundial.



macedonia del norte viene mejorando como casi todas las selecciones de europa del este


----------



## cebollo (24 Mar 2022)

Pues yo creo que Bale aún es aprovechable. Si llegamos a la final de Champions le sacas la última media hora y el rival se caga, para empezar.


----------



## xilebo (24 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> By @xilebo



Gracias edge, y el jodio del bale estaba lesionado de la espalda


----------



## fachacine (24 Mar 2022)

Y no se me olvida, cuando Bale fue masacrado por la canalla mediática, no fue defendido por ninguno de los capitanes, ni Canelita ni Marcelo dijeron ni pío, hijos de puta


----------



## ironpipo (24 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Pues yo creo que Bale aún es aprovechable. Si llegamos a la final de Champions le sacas la última media hora y el rival se caga, para empezar.



De hecho es el As en la manga de carleto. Lo ha estado reservando únicamente para que salga en la final y se saque la chorra.


----------



## xilebo (24 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Rocambolesco que hace un año Italia levante la euro y no esté en el mundial.



Una mala noche la tiene cualquiera


----------



## fachacine (24 Mar 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Si la destruccion de la carrera de Bale en el Madrid, ha sido mayormente cosa de la prensa pipera del Madrid (Marca y As), fijate que me dan mas asco Juanma Rodriguez y Roncerdo que Jota Jordi o Soria.



No se puede poner al mismo nivel a Juanma Rodríguez y Roncerdo, Juanma es buen tio


----------



## Paobas (25 Mar 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Claro que sí comepipas mejor ausensia



Creo que no has entendido bien a lo que me refiero. Culpa mia


----------



## Edge2 (25 Mar 2022)

Pedri: "No me gustó que me rechazase el Madrid, pero ahora estoy donde quiero estar"


Pedri vuelve a una convocatoria de la selección desde la pasada Eurocopa. Vive un gran momento de forma. El canario habló de su lado más personal y repasó toda la actualidad en...




amp.marca.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pedri: "No me gustó que me rechazase el Madrid, pero ahora estoy donde quiero estar"
> 
> 
> Pedri vuelve a una convocatoria de la selección desde la pasada Eurocopa. Vive un gran momento de forma. El canario habló de su lado más personal y repasó toda la actualidad en...
> ...




Lleva un años en primera división y ya empieza a decir chorradas adoctrinadoras 
Bojan, jeffren y compañía decían los mismo tras sus primeros meses en el Barcelona...
Hoy darían la vida por ser utilleros del Madrid.


----------



## arriondas (25 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> En mis más de 40 años como aficionado al fútbol juro por Dios que no he visto una cacería mediática como se le ha hecho a Bale, ojo, DESDE EL PRIMER DIA QUE ATERRIZÓ, la puta gentuza del As con Relaño a la cabeza, de verdad, qué puta escoria de gente. Y qué puto asco de piperos aplaudiendo cualquier floritura de Ausencio o Isco y criticando a Bale porque no les ríe las gracias. Qué futbolista el galés, qué subnormales los entrenadores que ha tenido en el Madrid, qué cobardes, dejándose influir por el mobbing que le hacían al jugador desde la canalla mediática prisaica y no prisaica. Qué vómito da todo...



El maltrato al que ha sido sometido Bale durante todo este tiempo habla mucho (y mal) de la clase de gente que pulula por el entorno madridista. Bale nunca se ha portado mal, nunca ha soltado una palabra más alta que otra. El problema es que en ningún momento ha querido tener colegueo con los periodistas (ni falta que hace, porque muchos son gentuza, ya sean de Madrid o de Barcelona) y eso no se lo han perdonado. Van a cuchillo, todo el tiempo contra él. Y como es lógico, Bale está muy quemado, pasando de todo. Pero en la selección galesa es otro, es querido y está arropado, y se ve su nivel.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El maltrato al que ha sido sometido Bale durante todo este tiempo habla mucho (y mal) de la clase de gente que pulula por el entorno madridista. Bale nunca se ha portado mal, nunca ha soltado una palabra más alta que otra. El problema es que en ningún momento ha querido tener colegueo con los periodistas (ni falta que hace, porque muchos son gentuza, ya sean de Madrid o de Barcelona) y eso no se lo han perdonado. Van a cuchillo, todo el tiempo contra él. Y como es lógico, Bale está muy quemado, pasando de todo. Pero en la selección galesa es otro, es querido y está arropado, y se ve su nivel.




Tienen a un tío que ha costado 140 kilos y que lleva tres pretemporadas llegando pasado de peso y no pasa nada.

Marcelo otro seboso, retirado desde los 29 años.


Isco el talento obeso, pasado de peso desde los 26, retirado a los 27.


Ceballos el glorioso, todo el año lesionado, se recupera, el Madrid le intenta meter cinco minutos en un partido y se niega a jugar, se vuelve a lesionar.


Bale nunca a dicho nada, nunca le hemos visto fuera de forma, siempre que ha jugado a rendido, el segundo máximo goleador los años que estaba CR7 y el máximo asistente, pero lo más cojonudo es que promedio minutos que ha jugado y goles y te sale que su promedio es superior al de CR7.


Zidane desconocemos porque le deja en el banquillo para poner (atención) a la estrella Lucas váter, si, ese jugador con desborde, velocidad, centro, remate de cabeza y disparo desde 30 metros...a no coño que ese es bale, luego será ausencio el que sea titular....

Lo que no te dice la prensa es que el Madrid quería librarse de determinadas fichas muy altas, Chicharito o James por ejemplo, porque ya no era sostenible, así es como se intentó vender a bale, por el que llegó una oferta de china muy fuerte, él se negó a salir, el resto de la historia ya la conocemos, suplencia, cesión para ahorrarse su ficha y posterior orden de tenerle en el banquillo.

Cabe recordar que la final que gana EL SOLO sale en la segunda parte porque llevaba todo el año siendo suplente ni más ni menos que del gran váter....


----------



## xilebo (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Mar 2022)

L'Equipe asegura que el Barcelona intenta un acercamiento a Mbappé


"El Barça entra en escena por Mbappé". Un tuit de L'Équipe a las 23.31 de la noche del jueves ha revolucionado las redes sociales. Entre incrédulos, bromistas y creyentes repentino




www.marca.com


----------



## xilebo (25 Mar 2022)

Madre mia en inglaterra, parece el nuevo Maradona


----------



## cebollo (25 Mar 2022)

A Ancelotti yo creo que le dicen que no saque a Jovic ni a Hazard. Que no jueguen nada hasta que acepten una venta o cesión y sacar algo de dinero por ellos o ahorrar su ficha. Y Ancelotti obedece que por eso le contrataron. Un Klopp no aceptaría cosas así. 

Sobre Haaland creo que quiere venir pero la Premier es una gran liga y la Pacoliga de Tebas mola mucho menos. Querrá ser la superestrella y titular indiscutible y que le quite protagonismo Mbappe y la sombra de Benzema... es normal que dude y se lo esté pensando. 

El PSG va a intentar ser más francés. Pochetino ha dado las charlas del vestuario en español que parece una tontería pero les jode. Quieren fichar a Dembele, a Pogba y a Zidane de entrenador. Si fuera Zidane intentaría llevarse a alguno de nuestros jugadores. No hay que vender a Valverde a ningún precio. Colocar a Casemiro se podría estudiar. 

Rudiger ya ha firmado por la Juventus, olvidadle. Para la defensa yo fichaba a Araujo pero es un capricho mío. No sé qué hará el club.


----------



## xilebo (25 Mar 2022)

*Italia mira a Ancelotti*

Según ‘La Gazzetta dello Sport’, si *Mancini* decide dimitir el favorito es* Fabio Cannavaro*, pero la FIGC también tiene en su lista al técnico del Madrid.


----------



## feps (25 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Italia mira a Ancelotti*
> 
> Según ‘La Gazzetta dello Sport’, si *Mancini* decide dimitir el favorito es* Fabio Cannavaro*, pero la FIGC también tiene en su lista al técnico del Madrid.



Que se marche Ancelotti y regrese Mourinho. Un win-win en toda regla. Nos íbamos a divertir.


----------



## Paobas (25 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> A Ancelotti yo creo que le dicen que no saque a Jovic ni a Hazard. Que no jueguen nada hasta que acepten una venta o cesión y sacar algo de dinero por ellos o ahorrar su ficha. Y Ancelotti obedece que por eso le contrataron. Un Klopp no aceptaría cosas así.
> 
> Sobre Haaland creo que quiere venir pero la Premier es una gran liga y la Pacoliga de Tebas mola mucho menos. Querrá ser la superestrella y titular indiscutible y que le quite protagonismo Mbappe y la sombra de Benzema... es normal que dude y se lo esté pensando.
> 
> ...



El Madrid debe hacer todo lo posible por juntar a los dos bigardos el año que viene. Es una dupla de 40 (KM) y 50 (EH) goles por temporada; es decir, 90 goles anuales estaría firmando el Madrid. Si a eso le añades los retoques que hacen falta en otras líneas, estaríamos hablando de una delantera ganadora para muchos años. 90 goles, salvo que la defensa sea una absoluta ruina, suponen muchos, muchísimos títulos los próximos años.


----------



## Manero (25 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> L'Equipe asegura que el Barcelona intenta un acercamiento a Mbappé
> 
> 
> "El Barça entra en escena por Mbappé". Un tuit de L'Équipe a las 23.31 de la noche del jueves ha revolucionado las redes sociales. Entre incrédulos, bromistas y creyentes repentino
> ...


----------



## Paobas (25 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> A Ancelotti yo creo que le dicen que no saque a Jovic ni a Hazard. Que no jueguen nada hasta que acepten una venta o cesión y sacar algo de dinero por ellos o ahorrar su ficha. Y Ancelotti obedece que por eso le contrataron. Un Klopp no aceptaría cosas así.
> 
> Sobre Haaland creo que quiere venir pero la Premier es una gran liga y la Pacoliga de Tebas mola mucho menos. Querrá ser la superestrella y titular indiscutible y que le quite protagonismo Mbappe y la sombra de Benzema... es normal que dude y se lo esté pensando.
> 
> ...



En francés? Jajajaja. Y cuántos de los 24 o 25 le entienden? No más de 7 u 8, si acaso.


----------



## Paobas (25 Mar 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 999104



Mbappé, Haaland, Lewandowsky, Salah, Messi de suplente...joder, ha vuelto fuerte el Farzelona, sí.


----------



## xilebo (25 Mar 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 999104



Jajajajaja ese bueno Manero


----------



## Manero (25 Mar 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Mbappé, Haaland, Lewandowsky, Salah, Messi de suplente...joder, ha vuelto fuerte el Farzelona, sí.



Si yo fuera Florentino iría con ojo con esta noticia de L'Equipe sobre Mbappé y el Barça porque el artículo lo firma José Barroso que es un periodista muy cercano a Mbappé (al estilo Cristiano y Edu Aguirre pero sin sexo), y eso significa que ha sido el propio Mbappé quién ha autorizado que salga esa información. El motivo? Pues lo que yo creo es que Mbappé se ha cansado de ver a Florentino tonteando con Haaland y le ha mandado un recado de que él puede hacer lo mismo. 
Pero vamos que puede ser cualquier otra cosa, como que Mbappé después de ver el Clásico del domingo quiera ofrecerse al Barça, o simplemente que el Barcelona realmente haya sondeado al entorno de Mbappé para ver si hay alguna posibilidad de ficharlo. O para tocarle Laporta las pelotas a Florentino que también puede ser.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Mar 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Si yo fuera Florentino iría con ojo con esta noticia de L'Equipe sobre Mbappé y el Barça porque el artículo lo firma José Barroso que es un periodista muy cercano a Mbappé (al estilo Cristiano y Edu Aguirre pero sin sexo), y eso significa que ha sido el propio Mbappé quién ha autorizado que salga esa información. El motivo? Pues lo que yo creo es que Mbappé se ha cansado de ver a Florentino tonteando con Haaland y le ha mandado un recado de que él puede hacer lo mismo.
> Pero vamos que puede ser cualquier otra cosa, como que Mbappé después de ver el Clásico del domingo quiera ofrecerse al Barça, o simplemente que el Barcelona realmente haya sondeado al entorno de Mbappé para ver si hay alguna posibilidad de ficharlo. O para tocarle Laporta las pelotas a Florentino que también puede ser.



Si me dieran a elegir, para el Barça prefiero Mbappé a Haaland.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (25 Mar 2022)

Que Bale es muy bueno, claro.

Que no juega con el Madrid porque no le da la gana, más claro todavía. Me sorprende que algunos lo defendáis, cuando lleva 4 años básicamente estafando al Madrid.

Darle la razón porque ejque la prensa lo trata muy mal, un insulto a la inteligencia. ,


----------



## Manero (25 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Si me dieran a elegir, para el Barça prefiero Mbappé a Haaland.



Yo preferiría a Haaland porque es más un 9 que Mbappé y es eso lo que el Barcelona necesita, aunque Mbappé sale más barato ya que en comisiones irán parecidos y en sueldo también, y con Haaland además hay que pagar al Dortmund.

Pero vamos que si en vez de Haaland llegase Mbappé yo encantado, y si pasa eso después de que el madridismo ovacionó a Mbappe en el Bernabéu sería buenisimo. Pero no creo que pase porque seguro que Florentino tiene un precontrato firmado con Mbappé desde hace tiempo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Mar 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Yo preferiría a Haaland porque es más un 9 que Mbappé y es eso lo que el Barcelona necesita, aunque Mbappé sale más barato ya que en comisiones irán parecidos y en sueldo también, y con Haaland además hay que pagar al Dortmund.
> 
> Pero vamos que si en vez de Haaland llegase Mbappé yo encantado, y si pasa eso después de que el madridismo ovacionó a Mbappe en el Bernabéu sería buenisimo. Pero no creo que pase porque seguro que Florentino tiene un precontrato firmado con Mbappé desde hace tiempo.



Pero eso cualquier club lo podría denunciar ante la FIFA, ¿no?


----------



## feps (25 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Pero eso cualquier club lo podría denunciar ante la FIFA, ¿no?



Si es desde enero, es perfectamente legal.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Mar 2022)

feps dijo:


> Si es desde enero, es perfectamente legal.



Sí, pero el precontrato lo tendrán firmado desde antes.


----------



## Satori (25 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Que Bale es muy bueno, claro.
> 
> Que no juega con el Madrid porque no le da la gana, más claro todavía. Me sorprende que algunos lo defendáis, cuando lleva 4 años básicamente estafando al Madrid.
> 
> Darle la razón porque ejque la prensa lo trata muy mal, un insulto a la inteligencia. ,



en lo de Bale tiene que haber algo más que no conocemos. Vaya gol metió ayer con su selección.


----------



## xilebo (25 Mar 2022)

*Las dos caras de Bale*

El extremo, que había dejado claro en la previa que estaba a tope, marcó un soberano gol de falta. Ha jugado más minutos con su selección que con el *Madrid* este año.


----------



## Chispeante (25 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Que Bale es muy bueno, claro.
> 
> Que no juega con el Madrid porque no le da la gana, más claro todavía. Me sorprende que algunos lo defendáis, cuando lleva 4 años básicamente estafando al Madrid.
> 
> Darle la razón porque ejque la prensa lo trata muy mal, un insulto a la inteligencia. ,



Exacto, se puede, y es conveniente, estar contra la prensa y al mismo tiempo echar cuentas de lo que ha aportado Bale al Madrid en los últimos 4 años. Los motivos (Zidane, Florentino, Ancheloti o Roncero conspirando) serán los que sean pero me distancio afectivamente de un jugador que el domingo tiene pupa y el jueves es un titán.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Mar 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Exacto, se puede, y es conveniente, estar contra la prensa y al mismo tiempo echar cuentas de lo que ha aportado Bale al Madrid en los últimos 4 años. Los motivos (Zidane, Florentino, Ancheloti o Roncero conspirando) serán los que sean pero me distancio afectivamente de un jugador que el domingo tiene pupa y el jueves es un titán.




La prensa te ha dicho que esa es la razón por la que no fue convocado con el Barcelona, esa información la obtienen del club y el club es un aparte interesada en este asunto.

A mi lo que me cuenten me importa una mierda, me importa lo que veo, y lo que veo es que cada vez que juega con el Madrid aporta cosas y que es un profesional que se mantiene en forma.

Estas cosas son por las que se le pagan, no por venir pasado de peso todos los veranos después de invertir 140 kilos.


----------



## cebollo (25 Mar 2022)

Para fichar a Figo Florentino firmó con él un contrato privado entre particulares. Podía hacerlo pues aún no era presidente y no comprometía al Real Madrid.

Con Mbappe y quizá con Haaland ha hecho probablemente algo parecido. Durante unas semanas convocó elecciones al Real Madrid, cesó en su cargo, no se presentó nadie y la directiva le volvió a nombrar presidente. Pero durante unas semanas oficialmente no fue presidente. En ese periodo ha conseguido alguna firma. La prima de fichaje de Mbappe o la comisión del padre de Haaland, lo que sea pero ya tiene algo firmado.

Todo esto lo cuenta hoy en el As un abogado que le asesoró en lo de Figo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (25 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La prensa te ha dicho que esa es la razón por la que no fue convocado con el Barcelona, esa información la obtienen del club y el club es un aparte interesada en este asunto.
> 
> A mi lo que me cuenten me importa una mierda, me importa lo que veo, y lo que veo es que cada vez que juega con el Madrid aporta cosas y que es un profesional que se mantiene en forma.
> 
> Estas cosas son por las que se le pagan, no por venir pasado de peso todos los veranos después de invertir 140 kilos.



Bale no fue convocado contra el Barcelona porque no le salió de los cataplines, no fuese a jugar 20 minutos, lesionarse y perderse lo que de verdad le interesa, que es Gales. 

Es un profesional que se mantiene en forma, pero es evidente que no quiere jugar con el Madrid. No hay otra explicación posible. Y si no quiere jugar, pues que no juegue.

Te digo más, en este hilo los que tenemos o hemos tenido niños pequeños detectamos el percal de Bale enseguida. Es un comportamiento de niño de primaria o si me apuras de guardería, 4-5 veces por semana me veo yo esto. La diferencia es que con los niños se puede ser déspota, pero con un señor de 31 años pues te toca tragar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Bale no fue convocado contra el Barcelona porque no le salió de los cataplines, no fuese a jugar 20 minutos, lesionarse y perderse lo que de verdad le interesa, que es Gales.
> 
> Es un profesional que se mantiene en forma, pero es evidente que no quiere jugar con el Madrid. No hay otra explicación posible. Y si no quiere jugar, pues que no juegue.
> 
> Te digo más, en este hilo los que tenemos o hemos tenido niños pequeños detectamos el percal de Bale enseguida. Es un comportamiento de niño de primaria o si me apuras de guardería, 4-5 veces por semana me veo yo esto. La diferencia es que con los niños se puede ser déspota, pero con un señor de 31 años pues te toca tragar.




No estoy de acuerdo, tu solo sabes lo que filtra el club.

Es como no se, si me niegas que la empresa de huevos catalana Kinder no es la empresa más importante de este país.
O se intenta encubrir que cacaolat factura más que Cocacola en España, simplemente porque son empresas catalanas.

Te parece rara la información que te acabo de filtrar de kínder y cacaolat verdad?, Pues da igual, la vas a publicar en tu periódico si quieres exclusivas porque yo soy el presidente de cacaolat y Kinder.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Mar 2022)

Sii joder siii!! Que malo es bale!!!










Hazard, al quirófano otra vez


El belga "será intervenido en los próximos días para la retirada de la placa de osteosíntesis en su peroné derecho", ha informado el Real Madrid.



as.com


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo, tu solo sabes lo que filtra el club.
> 
> Es como no se, si me niegas que la empresa de huevos catalana Kinder no es la empresa más importante de este país.
> O se intenta encubrir que cacaolat factura más que Cocacola en España, simplemente porque son empresas catalanas.
> ...



#Obidejadetrolear


----------



## Xequinfumfa (25 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Bale no fue convocado contra el Barcelona porque no le salió de los cataplines, no fuese a jugar 20 minutos, lesionarse y perderse lo que de verdad le interesa, que es Gales.
> 
> Es un profesional que se mantiene en forma, pero es evidente que no quiere jugar con el Madrid. No hay otra explicación posible. Y si no quiere jugar, pues que no juegue.
> 
> Te digo más, en este hilo los que tenemos o hemos tenido niños pequeños detectamos el percal de Bale enseguida. Es un comportamiento de niño de primaria o si me apuras de guardería, 4-5 veces por semana me veo yo esto. La diferencia es que con los niños se puede ser déspota, pero con un señor de 31 años pues te toca tragar.



Tal cual. 

Bale es un trabajador que esta quemado y hasta los putos cojones de la empresa que le paga. Y este trabajador tiene contrato hasta final de temporada y no te lo puedes sacar de encima. Sin mas. Es asi de facil. Pasa todos los dias en todas las empresas del mundo. Bale no quiere jugar en el Madrid desde hace anos. Punto. Que acabe su contrato y que se vaya a tomar por culo. Pero rasgarse las vestiduras y llevarse las manos a la cabeza a estas alturas me parece acojonante, de verdad.


----------



## Policía Pérez (25 Mar 2022)

Bale ha respondido al articulo de Marca llamandole parasito




Os lo traduzco para los que no sepais ingles:

*POLLA GALESA PARA LOS HATERS*


----------



## Xequinfumfa (25 Mar 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Bale ha respondido al articulo de Marca llamandole parasito
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y tiene razón. Lo entiendo perfectamente. 
Creo qie podría haber gestionado la situación muchísimo mejor, pero es eso. Un trabajador que ha perdido la confianza y la ilusión en su empresa. Ya.


----------



## Policía Pérez (25 Mar 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Y tiene razón. Lo entiendo perfectamente.
> Creo qie podría haber gestionado la situación muchísimo mejor, pero es eso. Un trabajador que ha perdido la confianza y la ilusión en su empresa. Ya.



La confianza es que los compañeros te hagan el vacio porque no lleves su estilo de vida de juergas ni seas de la pandilla. Se ha vendido el que Bale jugara al golf como si fuera un vicio malo, y se ha pasado por alto lo fanegas que estaban otros jugadores porque son amigos de la prensa y filtran contenido. Porque en pleno 2022 Roberto Morales, el gafas ese del Chiringuito, pedia a Isco de titular?

Incluso a los que mas os han lavado el cerebro con Bale podeis reflexionar con esto: 



Cuando marca Odegaard es un funeral. En el campo no se la pasaban, como no se la pasan a Bale, y el club lo termino medio-regalando al Arsenal. Ahora Odegaard vale 100 millones y esta en el 11 promesa de la premier league. Esto no se puede permitir


----------



## Xequinfumfa (25 Mar 2022)

La estrategia de comunicación del Real Madrid es una mierda. Eso creo que lo tenemos todos clarísimo.

Que dentro de un equipo de fútbol (repito, como en cualquier empresa) haya trepas, lameculos, traidores e hijos de puta ni cotiza. 

Y que Bale pudo haber manejado la situación mejor, tampoco.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (25 Mar 2022)

Habéis visto Bale?
Y el equipo jugando con asensio o algún macaco random


----------



## cebollo (25 Mar 2022)

Bale no debe jugar más en el Bernabeu, se crearía un mal rollo que perjudicaría a todo el equipo. Pero sacándole la última media hora puede ser muy útil en Londres, en Sevilla, en el Metropolitano, en semifinales y final de Champions si llegamos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Mar 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> La confianza es que los compañeros te hagan el vacio porque no lleves su estilo de vida de juergas ni seas de la pandilla. Se ha vendido el que Bale jugara al golf como si fuera un vicio malo, y se ha pasado por alto lo fanegas que estaban otros jugadores porque son amigos de la prensa y filtran contenido. Porque en pleno 2022 Roberto Morales, el gafas ese del Chiringuito, pedia a Isco de titular?
> 
> Incluso a los que mas os han lavado el cerebro con Bale podeis reflexionar con esto:
> 
> ...



en el Madrid siempre ha habido jugadores o grupitos de jugadores con poder,que hacian y deshacian a su antojo,yo creo que es algo que nace de la propia aficion a la que le encantan los nombres y los idolos,con una mentalidad mucho mas extendida de “nadie es imprescindible” estas cosas no pasarian

no me extraña que Odegaard saliese,un entorno asi es insostenible…con Bale sera algo parecido pero este es mas rocoso psicologicamente (y gana mucho mas) y aqui se ha quedado contra viento y marea.

PD: desde un punto de vista deportivo deshacerse de Odegaard por esa cantidad fue un movimiento absurdo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (25 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo, tu solo sabes lo que filtra el club.



No no, maese troll, lo que filtra el club es que está lesionado. Visto que ayer jugó como un demonio, ha quedado claro que no o se le apareció la virgen de Lourdes y lo sanó milagrosamente, o ni está lesionado ni lo estaba el domingo.

Lo de que no juega porque no quiere lo deduzco yo, pero no del domingo, sino de hace años. Cuando la temporada pasada lo cedieron al Tottenham, que es su casa, se perdió la mitad de los partidos, y en los que jugó hubo bastantes en los que chupó una hora de banquillo antes de salir de suplente. Lo único que explica que Gareth Bale sea suplente en el séptimo de la liga inglesa es que tiene cero interés en su trabajo. Le gusta cobrar, jugar al golf, y echarse pachangas con un equipo en el que no tiene que competir por el puesto ni aguantar a otros 10 machos alfa.

Joder, que hasta sacó una bandera explicándolo en 6 palabras. Los que respondéis que chupemos polla galesa, lo que os pasa más bien es que os gusta tanto la que tenéis en la boca que queréis compartirla.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No no, maese troll, lo que filtra el club es que está lesionado. Visto que ayer jugó como un demonio, ha quedado claro que no o se le apareció la virgen de Lourdes y lo sanó milagrosamente, o ni está lesionado ni lo estaba el domingo.
> 
> Lo de que no juega porque no quiere lo deduzco yo, pero no del domingo, sino de hace años. Cuando la temporada pasada lo cedieron al Tottenham, que es su casa, se perdió la mitad de los partidos, y en los que jugó hubo bastantes en los que chupó una hora de banquillo antes de salir de suplente. Lo único que explica que Gareth Bale sea suplente en el séptimo de la liga inglesa es que tiene cero interés en su trabajo. Le gusta cobrar, jugar al golf, y echarse pachangas con un equipo en el que no tiene que competir por el puesto ni aguantar a otros 10 machos alfa.
> 
> Joder, que hasta sacó una bandera explicándolo en 6 palabras. Los que respondéis que chupemos polla galesa, lo que os pasa más bien es que os gusta tanto la que tenéis en la boca que queréis compartirla.




No, la info que te llega es la que el club quiere que te llegue.

Es como el ejemplo que te he puesto de los huevos catalanes Kinder.


Si yo mañana te digo que Kinder domina la bolsa por encima de Microsoft y lo publicó el que debe creerselo o no eres tú, pero nada demuestra eso.

Lo de la bandera lo ves desde tu cultura,. Amo me da que fue un gesto de cachondeo en el que no hay ningún orden aparente de nada, son cuatro palabras respondiendo a la prensa que a través del Madrid presionaba para aceptar la oferta de china porque el Madrid en ese momento tenía que vender.

No sé de qué penes me hablas , yo no te he dicho nada de penes estimado forero.

Por cierto el cacaolat esta muy rico.


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No no, maese troll, lo que filtra el club es que está lesionado. Visto que ayer jugó como un demonio, ha quedado claro que no o se le apareció la virgen de Lourdes y lo sanó milagrosamente, o ni está lesionado ni lo estaba el domingo.
> 
> Lo de que no juega porque no quiere lo deduzco yo, pero no del domingo, sino de hace años. Cuando la temporada pasada lo cedieron al Tottenham, que es su casa, se perdió la mitad de los partidos, y en los que jugó hubo bastantes en los que chupó una hora de banquillo antes de salir de suplente. Lo único que explica que Gareth Bale sea suplente en el séptimo de la liga inglesa es que tiene cero interés en su trabajo. Le gusta cobrar, jugar al golf, y echarse pachangas con un equipo en el que no tiene que competir por el puesto ni aguantar a otros 10 machos alfa.
> 
> Joder, que hasta sacó una bandera explicándolo en 6 palabras. Los que respondéis que chupemos polla galesa, lo que os pasa más bien es que os gusta tanto la que tenéis en la boca que queréis compartirla.



El no sacó la famosa bandera, y la bandera era para los perrolistos. Que el ha dejado de ser futbolista, pues si, lo mismo que Hazard, Mariano, Isco ,Marcelo y otros que el Madrid tiene que pagarles una buena pasta. Cada uno por distintas causas, pero no son gente para jugar en primera división, no digo ya en el Real Madrid.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Mar 2022)

Bale ganó el solo una final de Champions cuando pintaba muy mal para el Madrid.
En una copa del rey hizo lo mismo.
Ha marcado en todas las finales.
Alguno de sus goles son los de más bella factura en liga, por descontado tiene el mejor en final de Copa del Rey y final de Champions.
Fue protagonista en todas las semifinales de Champions que ganó el Madrid.
El segundo goleador por detrás de CR7 en aquellos años.
El máximo asistente.
Por mi minutis jugados tiene la mejor media goleadora del Madrid.



Pero Zidane prefería poner a Lucas váter por su banda.....algo pasó y no no hemos enterado.


----------



## cebollo (25 Mar 2022)

No se recuerda pero Bale tiro un penalty cojeando y con calambres en una tanda de final de Champions. Y lo metió. Que quizá es una chorrada pero eso lo hace Raúl, Isco o Asensio y tienen estatuas en la Puerta de Sol. Y lo hace Messi y te hacen serie de Netflix con Mario Casas de protagonista.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (25 Mar 2022)

Para que quede claro: entiendo perfectamente a Bale y respeto su hartazgo. Lo que no entiendo ni respeto es que se haya tirado cuatro años en este plan. 

Si estas hasta las pelotas de tu situacion laboral o personal, lo decente y lo honrado es cambiar tu situacion laboral o personal lo antes posible. Aguantar 4 años asi es de ser un caradura y un impresentable. Que empatizo con el y le entiendo, pero una cosa no quita la otra.


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 Mar 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Para que quede claro: entiendo perfectamente a Bale y respeto su hartazgo. Lo que no entiendo ni respeto es que se haya tirado cuatro años en este plan.
> 
> Si estas hasta las pelotas de tu situacion laboral o personal, lo decente y lo honrado es cambiar tu situacion laboral o personal lo antes posible. Aguantar 4 años asi es de ser un caradura y un impresentable. Que empatizo con el y le entiendo, pero una cosa no quita la otra.



ESo se le ve a pocos jugadores, que viendo que ya están en las últimas finiquitan el contrato. Ahora es cobrar y tocarse los huevos, hacerse la víctima, vale que no son los únicos culpables pero cobrar hasta el último euro. Por eso la cagada de contratos largos a determinados tipos y a cierta edad.
Ojala me equivoque, pero con Carvajal va para lo mismo, por otras circunstancias pero a comérselo con papas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Mar 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ESo se le ve a pocos jugadores, que viendo que ya están en las últimas finiquitan el contrato. Ahora es cobrar y tocarse los huevos, hacerse la víctima, vale que no son los únicos culpables pero cobrar hasta el último euro. Por eso la cagada de contratos largos a determinados tipos y a cierta edad.
> Ojala me equivoque, pero con Carvajal va para lo mismo, por otras circunstancias pero a comérselo con papas.




Solo tienes que ver a dembele, sus últimos seis meses de contrato, corre como nunca, no se lesiona y curra.

El equipo que lo fiche después de la primera jornada se le lesiona.


----------



## feps (25 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Sí, pero el precontrato lo tendrán firmado desde antes.



El contrato vinculante aseguran que lo firmó hace ocho semanas. Mbappé va a ser jugador del Madrid. Y el vikingo para quien lo quiera.


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 Mar 2022)

feps dijo:


> El contrato vinculante aseguran que lo firmó hace ocho semanas. Mbappé va a ser jugador del Madrid. Y el vikingo para quien lo quiera.



El Noruego tiene dos opciones en la mesa, a estas alturas y se sabe, si no viene al Madrid estará en el Mancheste City, la tortuga firmó el 30 de enero.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (25 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Que Bale es muy bueno, claro.
> 
> Que no juega con el Madrid porque no le da la gana, más claro todavía. Me sorprende que algunos lo defendáis, cuando lleva 4 años básicamente estafando al Madrid.
> 
> Darle la razón porque ejque la prensa lo trata muy mal, un insulto a la inteligencia. ,



Claro chaval, lo que digan en la COPE.

Y que vuelva Ramos, insistió.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (25 Mar 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Exacto, se puede, y es conveniente, estar contra la prensa y al mismo tiempo echar cuentas de lo que ha aportado Bale al Madrid en los últimos 4 años. Los motivos (Zidane, Florentino, Ancheloti o Roncero conspirando) serán los que sean pero me distancio afectivamente de un jugador que el domingo tiene pupa y el jueves es un titán.



Que juegue Lucas Váter, que sí, que sí.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (25 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Bale no debe jugar más en el Bernabeu, se crearía un mal rollo que perjudicaría a todo el equipo. Pero sacándole la última media hora puede ser muy útil en Londres, en Sevilla, en el Metropolitano, en semifinales y final de Champions si llegamos.



Lo que tú digas, chaval, o lo que digan el As y el Marca, por supuesto.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (25 Mar 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No no, maese troll, lo que filtra el club es que está lesionado. Visto que ayer jugó como un demonio, ha quedado claro que no o se le apareció la virgen de Lourdes y lo sanó milagrosamente, o ni está lesionado ni lo estaba el domingo.
> 
> Lo de que no juega porque no quiere lo deduzco yo, pero no del domingo, sino de hace años. Cuando la temporada pasada lo cedieron al Tottenham, que es su casa, se perdió la mitad de los partidos, y en los que jugó hubo bastantes en los que chupó una hora de banquillo antes de salir de suplente. Lo único que explica que Gareth Bale sea suplente en el séptimo de la liga inglesa es que tiene cero interés en su trabajo. Le gusta cobrar, jugar al golf, y echarse pachangas con un equipo en el que no tiene que competir por el puesto ni aguantar a otros 10 machos alfa.
> 
> Joder, que hasta sacó una bandera explicándolo en 6 palabras. Los que respondéis que chupemos polla galesa, lo que os pasa más bien es que os gusta tanto la que tenéis en la boca que queréis compartirla.



Tú sigue apoyando a pancisco y a panzard, machote.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 11kjuan (25 Mar 2022)

Los piperos de este grupo sois acojonantes. Cuando en mayo el real Madrid regrese a la capital de España con la decimocuarta bajo el brazo, habrá que hacer una purga de cuentas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Mar 2022)

#lucasvaterbalondeoro


----------



## Chispeante (25 Mar 2022)

Creo que el fue el forero Mecanosfera el que escribió un magistral mensaje sobre nuestro casi ex-jugador Bale. Venía a decir muy sabiamente que el amigo Gareth era como esa novia perfecta, guapa, cariñosa, sexy y de buen carácter con quien sin embargo las cosas no terminan de funcionar. Lo tiene todo y a pesar de su perfección y de lo conveniente y complementaria que resulta, la relación no funciona. Bale lo tenía todo, a lo mejor aún lo tiene, para haber sido el mejor jugador del mundo de los los últimos 3-4 años, por encima de Messi, Neymar o Mbappé. De hecho en mi cabeza, y estoy seguro de que en la vuestra también, sonaba genial un Madrid liderado con por el galés con Asensio superstar de escudero. 

Pero a veces, incluso con las novias perfectas y los jugadores de igual valía, oh loca e incomprensible vida, los sueños no se cumplen como deberían, y por mucho que el viento sople a favor, el viaje termina en naufragio. Me dan igual lo culpables y los sueños rotos, me da igual la prensa y sus vasallajes, me da igual si tiene facultades de superhéroe o no, lo que pesa y cuenta y construye leyendas es lo que has hecho cada domingo sobre el césped incendiado del Bernabéu, año tras año, partido tras partido. Esa es la realidad que cuenta. Y de Bale desde hace varias temporadas, por las razones que sean, hay muy poco que contar.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (25 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero Zidane prefería poner a Lucas váter por su banda.....algo pasó y no no hemos enterado.



Pues que llego un momento que empezo a pasar de todo. En el vestuario, en los entrenamientos, en las charlas, en las concentraciones y en el campo.

Y en un equipo no puedes poner a jugar a un tio que pasa de todo porque el resto de jugadores (que seran mas buenos o malos, mas jovenes o viejos, mas atleticos o acabados) pensaran que ellos entrenan, corren y obedecen al entrenador, pero que al tio que pasa de todo el mister lo pone a jugar igualmente. Porque sencillamente es una situacion que se carga el ambiente de una plantilla de futbol o de cualquier otro trabajo.

Vamos, es que hasta en "su" Tottenham se paso la temporada pasada chupando banquillo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## xilebo (25 Mar 2022)

*Cada quien celebra lo que puede*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


>




Esto es lo que hace un hombre de verdad, con toda la prensa y un país encima ser valiente, y esto es lo que hacen compañeros unidos de un país, apoyar a su compatriota.
En otros países deberíamos tomar ejemplo.


----------



## tururut12 (25 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bale ganó el solo una final de Champions cuando pintaba muy mal para el Madrid.
> En una copa del rey hizo lo mismo.
> Ha marcado en todas las finales.
> Alguno de sus goles son los de más bella factura en liga, por descontado tiene el mejor en final de Copa del Rey y final de Champions.
> ...



Además es un buen especialista en lanzar faltas directas, algo que no tienen el resto de los jugadores blancos. Y disponer de un buen especialista en libres directos en un equipo es una ayuda para conseguir triunfos.


----------



## xilebo (25 Mar 2022)

*El dolor desapareció al aterrizar en Gales*


----------



## Manero (25 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> No se puede poner al mismo nivel a Juanma Rodríguez y Roncerdo, Juanma es buen tio



No diría que Juanma Rodríguez es buen tio del todo. Aquí lo tenemos intentando envenenar/drogar/o enviar al baño toda la noche a alguno de sus compañeros.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (25 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El dolor desapareció al aterrizar en Gales*



El dolor es ver a Hazard y a Marcelo mojando los chorizos en los huevos fritos mientras los otros entrenan y los periolistos aplauden.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Roedr (25 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> No se puede poner al mismo nivel a Juanma Rodríguez y Roncerdo, Juanma es buen tio



Efectivamente, y además se sabe expresar.


----------



## xilebo (25 Mar 2022)

*Tres ventas complicadas*

Hay tres salidas con pronóstico complicado para el próximo verano: *Mariano*, *Hazard* y *Jovic*. Los tres, condicionados por sus grandes salarios. El resto, más asequibles.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Mar 2022)

Nadie habla de cómo hazard se ha ido a operar cual Kaká para estar en el mundial?


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esto es lo que hace un hombre de verdad, con toda la prensa y un país encima ser valiente, y esto es lo que hacen compañeros unidos de un país, apoyar a su compatriota.
> En otros países deberíamos tomar ejemplo.



No tío,lo que hace un hombre de verdad en esa situacion es ser capaz de sobreponerse a la presión del ambiente,ser un waterparty y decir NO porque es una falta de respeto al club que te paga,en cambio lo fácil es pasar de todo y dejarte llevar por el cachondeito...

Me parece bien que se defienda a Bale (a mi me da asco la prensa) pero esto en concreto no tiene defensa alguna...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esto es lo que hace un hombre de verdad, con toda la prensa y un país encima ser valiente, y esto es lo que hacen compañeros unidos de un país, apoyar a su compatriota.
> En otros países deberíamos tomar ejemplo.



Si claro, los hombres de verdad abren el Twitter y mandan mensajes pasivo-agresivos.

Yo no sé si es que me estoy haciendo viejo, pero en mi época los hombres de verdad no se montaban sus pelis por internet.


----------



## Policía Pérez (26 Mar 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Vamos, es que hasta en "su" Tottenham se paso la temporada pasada chupando banquillo.



Absolutamente falso. El año pasado llega lesionado al Tottenham. Va entrando en los partidos poco a poco hasta que es titular. Se vuelve a lesionar meses y la misma jugada, entra poco a poco hasta que acaba la temporada de titular.

Sale a 16 goles y 3 asistencias en 34 partidos.

Gareth Bale - Detailed stats | Transfermarkt

O lo que es lo mismo, mas goles el año pasado que Hazard + Vinicius + Isco + Lucas Vazquez todos juntos y en un huevo menos de partidos claro

Eden Hazard - Detailed stats | Transfermarkt
Vinicius Junior - Detailed stats | Transfermarkt
Isco - Detailed stats | Transfermarkt
Lucas Vázquez - Detailed stats | Transfermarkt


----------



## fachacine (26 Mar 2022)

Yo es que os digo más aún, incluso encuentro comprensible que se borrarse de un partido contra el Barsa al que le llevábamos 15 puntos de diferencia para centrarse en llevar a Gales a un mundial después de 64 años. Después de todo lo que le han maltratado yo hubiera hecho lo mismo, sinceramente. Y por cierto, si eso lo hace Messi, si el Barsa fuera por delante a 15 puntos y Messi se borra de un clásico para acudir con su selección para clasificarla para el Mundial todos los periodistas lo hubieran encontrado comprensible, los mismos periodistas que ponen a caldo a Bale.


----------



## euromelon (26 Mar 2022)

Gareth Bale deja todo claro 
HIJOS DE PUTA PRENSA PIPERA Y COMPLICES


----------



## 8=> (26 Mar 2022)

feps dijo:


> Que se marche Ancelotti y regrese Mourinho. Un win-win en toda regla. Nos íbamos a divertir.



A Mouriño le va a aguantar tu puta madre.

Queréis echar a Ancelotti los cuñaos piperos porque es viejo y acabado y Mouriño está más acabado todavía.

Los dos son los mejores entrenadores del mundo y punto. Pero a Mouriño no hay dios que lo aguante. Te pone la cabeza mala el llorica portugués.


----------



## arriondas (26 Mar 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Gareth Bale deja todo claro
> HIJOS DE PUTA PRENSA PIPERA Y COMPLICES



Por supuesto, acoso y derribo desde que aterrizó en Madrid. Por parte de esos parásitos de la prensa. Como no les comas los huevos, te abrasan.

Encima son unos malditos desagradecidos, porque Bale ha dado títulos al Madrid. La última Champions que ganaron fue GRACIAS A EL, encima metiendo un golazo mejor que el de Zidane, y al argelino eso le dolió mucho.


----------



## feps (26 Mar 2022)

8=> dijo:


> A Mouriño le va a aguantar tu puta madre.
> 
> Queréis echar a Ancelotti los cuñaos piperos porque es viejo y acabado y Mouriño está más acabado todavía.
> 
> Los dos son los mejores entrenadores del mundo y punto. Pero a Mouriño no hay dios que lo aguante. Te pone la cabeza mala el llorica portugués.



Hijo de puta tú y toda tu generación. Ponte a mano que te dejo sin dientes, saco de mierda.


----------



## 8=> (26 Mar 2022)

¿Cómo ha podido perder tanta musculatura?

Parece un maratoniano anoréxico.


----------



## 8=> (26 Mar 2022)

feps dijo:


> Hijo de puta tú y toda tu generación. Ponte a mano que te dejo sin dientes, saco de mierda.



Di algo inteligente alguna vez garrulo cuñao.


----------



## feps (26 Mar 2022)

Ochito, eres tan mierda que me bloqueas para seguir insultando como un cobarde , saco de mierda. Busca un padre de segunda mano por Wallapop. 

Si no me bloqueas quedamos cuando quieras por privado para hacerte un arreglo dental, hijo de puta.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (26 Mar 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Pues que llego un momento que empezo a pasar de todo. En el vestuario, en los entrenamientos, en las charlas, en las concentraciones y en el campo.
> 
> Y en un equipo no puedes poner a jugar a un tio que pasa de todo porque el resto de jugadores (que seran mas buenos o malos, mas jovenes o viejos, mas atleticos o acabados) pensaran que ellos entrenan, corren y obedecen al entrenador, pero que al tio que pasa de todo el mister lo pone a jugar igualmente. Porque sencillamente es una situacion que se carga el ambiente de una plantilla de futbol o de cualquier otro trabajo.
> 
> Vamos, es que hasta en "su" Tottenham se paso la temporada pasada chupando banquillo.



¿Lo dices por Isco, Marcelo o Hazard? ¿ Y te refieres a Zz como el entrenador que los sacaba de titulares dejando a tios más en forma y con más ganas en el banquillo? 

Pd.- Aún no sois conscientes del daño que nos hizo la vuelta de ZZ al banquillo, después de haberse convertido en una leyenda como entrenador por los éxitos que logró para este club.
Todas sus decisiones marcaron el futuro inmediato de la plantilla , y todas para mal.


----------



## feps (26 Mar 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> ¿Lo dices por Isco, Marcelo o Hazard? ¿ Y te refieres a Zz como el entrenador que los sacaba de titulares dejando a tios más en forma y con más ganas en el banquillo?
> 
> Pd.- Aún no sois conscientes del daño que nos hizo la vuelta de ZZ al banquillo, después de haberse convertido en una leyenda como entrenador por los éxitos que logró para este club.
> Todas sus decisiones marcaron el futuro inmediato de la plantilla , y todas para mal.



ZZ no va a triunfar como entrenador. De hecho lleva casi dos años sin entrenar. Probablemente él tema que, si vuelve a hacerlo, se caiga el mito. Ancelotti tiene la misma manía de poner a las vacas sagradas, aunque ya no puedan con sus huevos. 

Solari intentó una revolución pero no le dieron tiempo. El único entrenador que no se casó con nadie fue Mourinho, hasta el punto de que dejó en el banquillo a Casillas.


----------



## euromelon (26 Mar 2022)

feps dijo:


> ZZ no va a triunfar como entrenador. De hecho lleva casi dos años sin entrenar. Probablemente él tema que, si vuelve a hacerlo, se caiga el mito. Ancelotti tiene la misma manía de poner a las vacas sagradas, aunque ya no puedan con sus huevos.
> 
> Solari intentó una revolución pero no le dieron tiempo. El único entrenador que no se casó con nadie fue Mourinho, hasta el punto de que dejó en el banquillo a Casillas.



Es que en ese momento números en mano casillas era el peor portero de primera division


----------



## xilebo (26 Mar 2022)

*In That Order*


----------



## 8=> (26 Mar 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> ¿Lo dices por Isco, Marcelo o Hazard? ¿ Y te refieres a Zz como el entrenador que los sacaba de titulares dejando a tios más en forma y con más ganas en el banquillo?
> 
> Pd.- Aún no sois conscientes del daño que nos hizo la vuelta de ZZ al banquillo, después de haberse convertido en una leyenda como entrenador por los éxitos que logró para este club.
> Todas sus decisiones marcaron el futuro inmediato de la plantilla , y todas para mal.



Más en forma y más ganas significa la puta mierda de Vinicius y Rodrigo, hay que suponer.


----------



## 8=> (26 Mar 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> ¿Lo dices por Isco, Marcelo o Hazard? ¿ Y te refieres a Zz como el entrenador que los sacaba de titulares dejando a tios más en forma y con más ganas en el banquillo?
> 
> Pd.- Aún no sois conscientes del daño que nos hizo la vuelta de ZZ al banquillo, después de haberse convertido en una leyenda como entrenador por los éxitos que logró para este club.
> Todas sus decisiones marcaron el futuro inmediato de la plantilla , y todas para mal.



Zidane se equivocó muy poco. La plantilla del Madrid es basura. Los traspasados eran basura. Ninguno ha demostrado nivel para el Madrid. Y Vinicius y Rodrigo menos aún. Juegan porque no hay más remedio pero es una basura increíble de plantilla con 8 delanteros nivel basura terminal donde solo un moro de 34 años da la talla y se tiró 10 años siendo un inútil.


----------



## feps (26 Mar 2022)

Ochito, para inútil y subnormal ya estás tú, cobarde infecto. Somos varios foreros los que te estamos esperando, hijo de la grandísima puta. Dime dónde vives que sólo te quiero saludar, saco de excrementos.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 Mar 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Por supuesto, acoso y derribo desde que aterrizó en Madrid. Por parte de esos parásitos de la prensa. Como no les comas los huevos, te abrasan.



Algunos tenéis unas ideas rarísimas sobre la relación entre prensa y jugadores. La prensa quiere dos cosas: vender, y contar cosas interesantes (a veces, que no siempre, ambas cosas a la vez). El jugador lo que quiere, se supone, es jugar.

En esa relación, la prensa no tiene ningún poder para darle al jugador lo que quiere, porque no hace las alineaciones. Pero el jugador sí le puede dar a la prensa lo que ésta quiere, porque tiene información. Así que en esa relación, la que tiene que comer huevos es la prensa, y el que pone los huevos para ser comidos es el jugador.

Es que además dices que la prensa alrededor del club es un parásito, y ahí estoy de acuerdo. Pero el parásito por definición lo que hace es adaptarse a lo que va a hacer el huésped de todas maneras para sacarle el mayor jugo posible. No obliga al huésped a cortarse un brazo si no hace lo que quiere.

En fin...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Mar 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Absolutamente falso. El año pasado llega lesionado al Tottenham. Va entrando en los partidos poco a poco hasta que es titular. Se vuelve a lesionar meses y la misma jugada, entra poco a poco hasta que acaba la temporada de titular.
> 
> Sale a 16 goles y 3 asistencias en 34 partidos.
> 
> ...




Pero qué dices tú minundis, hazard es el mejor jugador del planeta!!!
Cuando le as visto tu seboso al belga ehhh!!!
Habláis por hablar, sois catalanes infiltrados!!!!


----------



## xilebo (26 Mar 2022)

*El Clásico confirma el gran plan*

*LaLiga* confirmó que el límite salarial del *Madrid* se mantiene en 739 millones, del que cubre apenas 528 y liberará, al menos, 60 más. En ese margen caben *Mbappé y Haaland.*


----------



## Chichimango (26 Mar 2022)

Dentro de 10 años alguien, quizá el que escriba la biografía de Bale, contará la verdad sobre lo que ha ocurrido con este jugador las últimas temporadas. Yo he escuchado todo tipo de argumentos y ninguno me termina de convencer. Es un sinsentido tan grande que la razón debe ser otra, y debe ser de las gordas. De lo contrario, no se explica como el tío con más clase de la plantilla, junto con Modric, haya chupado tanto banquillo y tanta grada. Y sabemos que no es un tema físico-técnico, porque Isco lleva más o menos el mismo tiempos siendo un ex-futbolista y ha seguido contando para ZZ y para Ancelotti. Incluso Panzard, el tipo menos profesional que ha pisado el Bernabéu en 20 años, ha jugado más que el galés.


----------



## Tubiegah (26 Mar 2022)

Yo solo digo que en el Madric ronaldo sólo ha ganado Champions a partir de fichar a bale


----------



## fachacine (26 Mar 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Yo solo digo que en el Madric ronaldo sólo ha ganado Champions a partir de fichar a bale



Es que es así y nadie se acuerda, los 4 primeros años de CR7, uno con Pellegrini y 3 con Mourinho, el Madrid no gana la Champions, nos falta un escalón por subir, y en el verano de 2013 cambió todo, vendemos a Ozil e Higuain y traemos a Bale, Isco, Carvajal y Casemiro. Y el equipo sube el escalón que faltaba, sobre todo por Bale.


----------



## xilebo (26 Mar 2022)

*Un dato para el enfado blanco*


----------



## fachacine (26 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Un dato para el enfado blanco*



No me enfada, es lógico que marque más dónde más juega. Bueno, sí que me enfada, me enfado y me encabrono con el entrenador que tenemos y con el de antes.


----------



## 8=> (26 Mar 2022)

este es gilipollas


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Mar 2022)

Lo de Bale es muy simple, quiere ser titular indiscutible, por eso se borra, porque para chupar banquillo prefiere quedarse en casa. Y no es nada nuevo, ya lo dijo tras la final de la decimotercera, que si no jugaba mas se queria ir. Pero no se le dejo marchar en aquel momento porque ademas coincidio con la salida de Cristiano. Mientras que en Gales es incuestionable. Se le podra criticar por eso, pero al menos nunca ha sido de los que pedian subidas de contrato cada dos por tres, lo que ha demandado siempre es confianza ciega en su potencial.

Entiendo que se le critique, pero recordemos que Cristiano pedia mas "cariño" cada cierto tiempo, es decir, no le valia con ser siempre titular intocable.

Si tras aquella final contra el Liverpool donde fue el hombre del partido saliendo desde el banquillo y marcando dos goles, se le hubiese declarado transferible, se podria haber sacado una buena pasta por el, pero en cambio se intento que se convirtiese en el nuevo referente del equipo y la cosa no cuajo.

Sin olvidar tampoco la final anterior de Cardiff, donde al llegar reciendo salido de una lesion tambien se le dejo en el banquillo, y eso jugando en su tierra, pienso que marco un punto de inflexion en su relacion no solo con Zidane, sino con el club en general.

Quizas Bale ha sido siempre bastante reservado y parco en palabras, pero pienso que desde el club tampoco nunca se ha hablado con la suficiente claridad con el, porque de haberlo hecho, seguramente no se habria llegado a esta situacion inutilmente prolongada en el tiempo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> No me enfada, es lógico que marque más dónde más juega. Bueno, sí que me enfada, me enfado y me encabrono con el entrenador que tenemos y con el de antes.



Al Madrí ya no le enfada nada de lo que este tío mierda. Solo queremos que se vaya ya.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Mar 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Para que quede claro: entiendo perfectamente a Bale y respeto su hartazgo. Lo que no entiendo ni respeto es que se haya tirado cuatro años en este plan.
> 
> Si estas hasta las pelotas de tu situacion laboral o personal, lo decente y lo honrado es cambiar tu situacion laboral o personal lo antes posible. Aguantar 4 años asi es de ser un caradura y un impresentable. Que empatizo con el y le entiendo, pero una cosa no quita la otra.



Preferia cobrar un pastizal y seguir en el banquillo a irse a jugar a otro sitio y cobrar mucho menos. Estaba en su derecho, si, pero creo que un profesional escogeria jugar.


----------



## seven up (26 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Lo de Bale es muy simple, quiere ser titular indiscutible, por eso se borra, porque para chupar banquillo prefiere quedarse en casa. Y no es nada nuevo, ya lo dijo tras la final de la decimotercera, que si no jugaba mas se queria ir. Pero no se le dejo marchar en aquel momento porque ademas coincidio con la salida de Cristiano. Mientras que en Gales es incuestionable. Se le podra criticar por eso, pero al menos nunca ha sido de los que pedian subidas de contrato cada dos por tres, lo que ha demandado siempre es confianza ciega en su potencial.
> 
> Entiendo que se le critique, pero recordemos que Cristiano pedia mas "cariño" cada cierto tiempo, es decir, no le valia con ser siempre titular intocable.
> 
> ...







Policía Pérez dijo:


> Absolutamente falso. El año pasado llega lesionado al Tottenham. Va entrando en los partidos poco a poco hasta que es titular. Se vuelve a lesionar meses y la misma jugada, entra poco a poco hasta que acaba la temporada de titular.
> 
> Sale a 16 goles y 3 asistencias en 34 partidos.
> 
> ...



Solo hay que ir a las cifras de este año. Bale ha estado 13 partidos disponible. De esos 13 ha jugado 4. Son 9 partidos de banquillo. ¿Bale es un jeta? No lo sé, puede. ¿Bale ha sido un jugador polémico?. Más bien no, se ha limitado a su familia, al golf y al futbol pero sin montar escándalos y manteniendo la forma, no como otros. ¿Bale es peor que Ausencio, Lucas Vázquez o que Isco?. No, esto lo tengo claro pero el calvo antes y Jubilotti ahora no parecen muy dispuestos a contar con él como si cuenta la selección de Gales, donde es el capitán, la estrella y el emblema, ahí están los resultados. Respecto a los traspasos, me acuerdo hace 3 temporadas cuando estaba todo cerrado para irse a China con una buena cantidad para el club, el calvo lo retuvo sin saberse muy bien el por que. 

Bale para mi es un gran jugador pero con un problema de lesiones y de personalidad al que el club no le han sabido sacar todo el rendimiento que puede dar. Las lesiones le han impedido tener continuidad, además con los años cada vez le cuesta más arrancar. Respecto a la personalidad, se le ve tímido, de los que no se imponen en los vestuarios y acaban pasando de todo. Lo que si tengo muy claro que esos 16 goles y 3 asistencias de la temporada pasada con el Tottemham fueron los que les faltó al Real Madrid para ganar la Liga y hasta a lo mejor para ganar la Champions.

Por cierto vaya golazos del Bale, igualito que los de Lucas Vázquez. Por cierto, ¿Cuántos goles ha marcado este año el Real Madrid de falta directa?.
El mejor Bale se luce lejos de Madrid


----------



## 8=> (27 Mar 2022)

Bale es un supercrack pero su movida no la conocemos porque no lo han explicado. No sabemos qué pasó que Zidane empezó a dejarle de suplente para poner a un matao u otro matao y no sabemos por qué se cabreó tanto que empezó a insultar al madridismo que le paga el sueldo, pero tenía que haber sido despedido el día de la bandera y desde entonces es insulto tras insulto y que encima los ingleses digan que le tratamos mal cuando es un sinvergüenza inglés de mierda como son todos. Borrachos malparidos que siempre te acaban jodiendo.


----------



## seven up (27 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Preferia cobrar un pastizal y seguir en el banquillo a irse a jugar a otro sitio y cobrar mucho menos. Estaba en su derecho, si, pero creo que un profesional escogeria jugar.



Yo lo tendría clarísimo, prefiero ganar el triple sin dar palo, sobre todo sabiendo que como
mucho la vida profesional futbolista son como mucho de 10 a 15 años. Los últimos tres años a 10 millones, son 30 millones, dinero para vivir como un marqués el resto de mi vida y la de mis hijos, si no que se lo digan a Raúl o al Topor, que esos si que daban por el culo cuando no jugaban de titulares.

Por otra parte hubo un club chino hace 3 temporadas en que le mantenían su salario y pagaban un traspaso de 40 millones al Real Madrid, el calvo decidió en el último momento retenerlo, después de pasar de Bale como de la mierda durante los últimos 6 meses.


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Los piperos de este grupo sois acojonantes. Cuando en mayo el real Madrid regrese a la capital de España con la decimocuarta bajo el brazo, habrá que hacer una purga de cuentas



¿De qué año?


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 Mar 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> ¿Lo dices por Isco, Marcelo o Hazard? ¿ Y te refieres a Zz como el entrenador que los sacaba de titulares dejando a tios más en forma y con más ganas en el banquillo?
> 
> Pd.- Aún no sois conscientes del daño que nos hizo la vuelta de ZZ al banquillo, después de haberse convertido en una leyenda como entrenador por los éxitos que logró para este club.
> Todas sus decisiones marcaron el futuro inmediato de la plantilla , y todas para mal.



Claro, y la dirección del club del Tio Floren no tiene nada que ver, si no recuedo mal, Miguel Gutierrez por ejemplo jugó mucho más con Zidane que con Carleto, para esa gestión para comunicación y para cubrirse con mamarrachos como Pedretroll Tio Floren la caga de manera continua, lo mismo que ser amigo de Ferreras-Roures. Lo mejor de todo es que no tenemos ni idea de lo que se cuece en verdad en los vestuarios, pero como nos gusta a todo especular.


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 Mar 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Dentro de 10 años alguien, quizá el que escriba la biografía de Bale, contará la verdad sobre lo que ha ocurrido con este jugador las últimas temporadas. Yo he escuchado todo tipo de argumentos y ninguno me termina de convencer. Es un sinsentido tan grande que la razón debe ser otra, y debe ser de las gordas. De lo contrario, no se explica como el tío con más clase de la plantilla, junto con Modric, haya chupado tanto banquillo y tanta grada. Y sabemos que no es un tema físico-técnico, porque Isco lleva más o menos el mismo tiempos siendo un ex-futbolista y ha seguido contando para ZZ y para Ancelotti. Incluso Panzard, el tipo menos profesional que ha pisado el Bernabéu en 20 años, ha jugado más que el galés.



Y expliquen como empezaba la temporada jugando y luego desaparecía, dudo que alguien lo cuente lo menos en 40-50 años.


----------



## hijodepantera (27 Mar 2022)

En la vida hay momentos para guardar y momentos para gastar y en nuestro club ahora toca guardar para a partir del año que viene con nuestro nuevo estadio por bandera competirle a los clubs estado.
Lo que pasa es que hasta en epocas de transición como esta el Madrid es tan Madrid que lo lucha todo y nosotros nos hacemos ilusiones y la realidad es que tanto en fútbol como en baloncesto no somos netamente superiores a Barça o Atlético. 

Eso si, si sois capaces de mirar más alla vereis que tenemos un futuro acojonante a poco que se gestionen bien las cosas.

P.d: no critiquemos a Vini ,coñe, que está ya de titular con la canarinha.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Mar 2022)

Bale si quería salir pero al united, no a china o al Tottenham.
El Madrid no quería dar alas a un rival directo en la champions y entrenado por Mourinho.

El Madrid hizo la de Microsoft, te compro pero no para que te luzcas, te compro para que los adversarios no te compren.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (27 Mar 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Claro, y la dirección del club del Tio Floren no tiene nada que ver, si no recuedo mal, Miguel Gutierrez por ejemplo jugó mucho más con Zidane que con Carleto, para esa gestión para comunicación y para cubrirse con mamarrachos como Pedretroll Tio Floren la caga de manera continua, lo mismo que ser amigo de Ferreras-Roures. Lo mejor de todo es que no tenemos ni idea de lo que se cuece en verdad en los vestuarios, pero como nos gusta a todo especular.



Efectivamente, no tenemos ni idea de los que realmente se cuece, pero por llevar tú lógica al extremo, y según esta idea: ZZzzz no era más que otro pelele en manos de Tito Floren, como lo es ahora Carletto y como tantos otros.

Y todos los éxitos que son muchos, y fracasos que son menos, son todos obra de Tito Floren....

Entonces ¿ para qué necesitamos un Conte? O ¿un Klopp? O ¿un Tuchel? ¿ para qué necesitamos un entrenador? Si ponen a mi tía Enriqueta con un cuaderno cumplimentado con las pautas de Florentino ganará o perderá las mismas Champions que Carletto o que ZZzzzz.

¿...?


----------



## feps (27 Mar 2022)

El entrenador debe tener un respaldo total del presidente, o de lo contrario se lo come el vestuario. ¿Os acordáis del papel que sacó Mourinho porque se lo habían dado en el club? Trece errores garrafales contra el Madrid, pero la cara la tenía que dar sólo Mourinho. Poco durarán los entrenadores si antes o después son apuñalados con el beneplácito de Florentino.

Fijaos en el vecino colchonero. ¿Es Simeone el mejor entrenador del mundo para que merezca ser el mejor pagado? Ni de coña, pero en el Atleti se han dado cuenta de que no se casa con nadie, y por eso ha llevado al club a las cotas más altas de su historia.


----------



## Otrasvidas (27 Mar 2022)

Ha habido lío en el Castilla, ¿no? La verdad es que, si los atracos arbitrales son recurrentes en la primera plantilla, en los cachorros es tremebundo. Me acuerdo,por ejemplo, de unos playoffs contra el UCAM, donde reventaron a patadas a los nuestros ante la total permisividad del trencilla


----------



## seven up (27 Mar 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Ha habido lío en el Castilla, ¿no? La verdad es que, si los atracos arbitrales son recurrentes en la primera plantilla, en los cachorros es tremebundo. Me acuerdo,por ejemplo, de unos playoffs contra el UCAM, donde reventaron a patadas a los nuestros ante la total permisividad del trencilla



Pero la culpa no es del trencilla, es de la directiva, ese miedo escénico a salirse de lo políticamente correcto y del señorío es lo que tiene, que te den todos los estamentos por el culo, ya sea Federación, Liga, Uefa y Fiba, todos saben quel club se va a callar y no va a pasar nada. Fijo que si le pasa eso mismo al Barça o al Atlético arde Troya y el trencilla no vuelve a pitar en la puta vida.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (27 Mar 2022)

feps dijo:


> Fijaos en el vecino colchonero. ¿Es Simeone el mejor entrenador del mundo para que merezca ser el mejor pagado? Ni de coña, pero en el Atleti se han dado cuenta de que no se casa con nadie, y por eso ha llevado al club a las cotas más altas de su historia.



Con Gil y Gil no habría durado ni 2 temporadas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Preferia cobrar un pastizal y seguir en el banquillo a irse a jugar a otro sitio y cobrar mucho menos. Estaba en su derecho, si, pero creo que un profesional escogeria jugar.



17 minolles al año es mucha pasta.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Mar 2022)

feps dijo:


> El entrenador debe tener un respaldo total del presidente, o de lo contrario se lo come el vestuario. ¿Os acordáis del papel que sacó Mourinho porque se lo habían dado en el club? Trece errores garrafales contra el Madrid, pero la cara la tenía que dar sólo Mourinho. Poco durarán los entrenadores si antes o después son apuñalados con el beneplácito de Florentino.
> 
> Fijaos en el vecino colchonero. ¿Es Simeone el mejor entrenador del mundo para que merezca ser el mejor pagado? Ni de coña, pero en el Atleti se han dado cuenta de que no se casa con nadie, y por eso ha llevado al club a las cotas más altas de su historia.



La pasta que ha ganado y está ganando el Pateti desde que está el cholo les da para pagarle eso y mucho más.


----------



## seven up (27 Mar 2022)

feps dijo:


> El entrenador debe tener un respaldo total del presidente, o de lo contrario se lo come el vestuario. ¿Os acordáis del papel que sacó Mourinho porque se lo habían dado en el club? Trece errores garrafales contra el Madrid, pero la cara la tenía que dar sólo Mourinho. Poco durarán los entrenadores si antes o después son apuñalados con el beneplácito de Florentino.
> 
> Fijaos en el vecino colchonero. ¿Es Simeone el mejor entrenador del mundo para que merezca ser el mejor pagado? Ni de coña, pero en el Atleti se han dado cuenta de que no se casa con nadie, y por eso ha llevado al club a las cotas más altas de su historia.



La culpa es toda del Tito Floren que es de un buenísimo flipante, es triste que la defensa en los medios venga de simples aficionados. Si no es por Richard Dees en El radio, los blogs del "penúltimo raúlista vivo" de Juanma Rodríguez, "la galerna ", "la libreta de Mou" o "la primavera blanca" estaríamos completamente solos. No hace mucho escuché que tanto la Cope, como la Ser, como Mundo deportivo y Sport cobran del FC Barcelona todos los años. Me imagino que los colchoneros harán lo mismo con Marca, As, la Ser y la Cope. En estos tiempos hay pocas cosas gratis y el apoyo incondicional mediático no es una de ellas.


----------



## 8=> (27 Mar 2022)

seven up dijo:


> La culpa es toda del Tito Floren que es de un buenísimo flipante, es triste que la defensa en los medios venga de simples aficionados. Si no es por Richard Dees en El radio, los blogs del "penúltimo raúlista vivo" de Juanma Rodríguez, "la galerna ", "la libreta de Mou" o "la primavera blanca" estaríamos completamente solos. No hace mucho escuché que tanto la Cope, como la Ser, como Mundo deportivo y Sport cobran del FC Barcelona todos los años. Me imagino que los colchoneros harán lo mismo con Marca, As, la Ser y la Cope. En estos tiempos hay pocas cosas gratis y el apoyo incondicional mediático no es una de ellas.



Ya has tenido que citar a todos los casposos de Internet sin dejarte ni uno.

La repercusión de esos gilipollas es nula. Los leen y escuchan cuatro piperos de mierda.


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 Mar 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Efectivamente, no tenemos ni idea de los que realmente se cuece, pero por llevar tú lógica al extremo, y según esta idea: ZZzzz no era más que otro pelele en manos de Tito Floren, como lo es ahora Carletto y como tantos otros.
> 
> Y todos los éxitos que son muchos, y fracasos que son menos, son todos obra de Tito Floren....
> 
> ...



No inventes cosas que no he dicho. Es lo contrario, no sabemos cuanto coartan la libertad del entrenador, yo hubiera preferido que siguiera Zidane, pero algo tuvo que pasar para que se fuera, y puede ser como dice Iñaki Angulo, las campañas que se saca Floren para no tener culpa de nada con Pedretrol y sus secuaces. El problema es que en el Madrid muchas entrenadores se pierden por la idiosincrasia del club y lo que le rodea, muchos cuando conocen la mierda prensa de aquí alucinan. Las campañas contra Mouriño por ejemplo. Aún recuerdo a Tucher creo que fué, cuando vino aquíe con el PSG y dos periodistas seguidos le hacen la misma pregunta, con el segundo alucinaba, no se explicaba porque le preguntaba lo mismo.
Se ve en cada rueda de presan de fin de semana, preguntan mierdas que no tienen nada que ver con el partido. Es como la entrevista a Tio Floren del mafioso de La Morena, todo el rato preguntándole por la mujer que se murió, para que preguntarle por el estadio, los préstamos, cuentas, jugadores, etc. Luego se quejan de que muchos jugadores no les hablan.


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La pasta que ha ganado y está ganando el Pateti desde que está el cholo les da para pagarle eso y mucho más.











El Atlético de Madrid culmina su refinanciación con fondos de Baring, Metlife y Prudential


El equipo rojiblanco se apoya en tres fondos estadounidenses para refinanciar su deuda a corto plazo y reponerse del golpe del coronavirus.




www.palco23.com




pierden pasta continuamente, como son SA pues simplemente refinancian con ampliación de capital, un truco que ya hacen bancos con las acciones como el Santander, pero no mejora la economía. Pero claro, es otro tema del que no se puede hablar porque el señor Gil Marín y Enrique Cerezo son lo más ilustre del país, esos no son amigos de políticos ni nada.
Al final esto hace que el Madrid sea el equipo de la felicidad, si gana hace feliz a medio país y si pierde al otro medio.


----------



## euromelon (27 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> 17 minolles al año es mucha pasta.



Hay qu ser subnormal para seguir creyendo que bale cobra eso


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 Mar 2022)

seven up dijo:


> La culpa es toda del Tito Floren que es de un buenísimo flipante, es triste que la defensa en los medios venga de simples aficionados. Si no es por Richard Dees en El radio, los blogs del "penúltimo raúlista vivo" de Juanma Rodríguez, "la galerna ", "la libreta de Mou" o "la primavera blanca" estaríamos completamente solos. No hace mucho escuché que tanto la Cope, como la Ser, como Mundo deportivo y Sport cobran del FC Barcelona todos los años. Me imagino que los colchoneros harán lo mismo con Marca, As, la Ser y la Cope. En estos tiempos hay pocas cosas gratis y el apoyo incondicional mediático no es una de ellas.



En este país, reconocido por un periodista antimadridista, tu puedes trabjar en Madrid odiando al Madrid, pero no lo puedes hacer en Bilbao, BArcelona, Sevilla, etc, trabajar odiando al equipo de la ciudad. En radio Torino o radio Marsa, hay un tipo que presume que está allí por se antimadridista, tu sabrás quién es porque me imagino que escuchar elradio, de Richard dees, y se queda tan pancho " no preparo el programa pero soy antimadridista". No he visto nunca ni en el asport ni en el marsa periolistos del nivel de la mugre del Sport o el mundo deportivo, que en parte me alegro, las tragaderas del aficionado cagaculo, es tremenda, todavía están con Halland, Mbappe, Salah, Lewandoski, etc. 
No se plantean como puede ser viable el club si Goldman Sachs es el dueño del mismo y revende la deuda, esa la tiene que revender al 5% como mínimo, solo en intereses es un pastón, eso no importa como dicen los periolistos españoles.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Mar 2022)

Nuestros niños haciendo llorar a los del Barcelona en la final de la Liga Promises.

No tenemos valors ni moral.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Mar 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Hay qu ser subnormal para seguir creyendo que bale cobra eso



Así soy yo.

17 netos. 27 brutos. + lo que se levante de publicidad.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Nuestros niños haciendo llorar a los del Barcelona en la final de la Liga Promises.
> 
> No tenemos valors ni moral.











El Real Madrid se impone en el Mini-Clásico y gana la Liga Promises


El Real Madrid ha mostrado su gran trabajo en la categorías categorías inferiores de La Fábrica y se había plantado en la final de LaLiga Promises sin encajar ningún gol durante el torneo. El equipo blanco se medía al FC Barcelona en la final en lo que suponía un Mini-Clásic que ha logrado...




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (27 Mar 2022)

seven up dijo:


> La culpa es toda del Tito Floren que es de un buenísimo flipante, es triste que la defensa en los medios venga de simples aficionados. Si no es por Richard Dees en El radio, los blogs del "penúltimo raúlista vivo" de Juanma Rodríguez, "la galerna ", "la libreta de Mou" o "la primavera blanca" estaríamos completamente solos. No hace mucho escuché que tanto la Cope, como la Ser, como Mundo deportivo y Sport cobran del FC Barcelona todos los años. Me imagino que los colchoneros harán lo mismo con Marca, As, la Ser y la Cope. En estos tiempos hay pocas cosas gratis y el apoyo incondicional mediático no es una de ellas.



No olvides que ademas del odio que se le pueda tener al club en si, Perez es presidente de un importante grupo constructor, enemigos sobre su persona no faltan en los grupos mediaticos por intereses ajenos a lo deportivo


----------



## xilebo (27 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El Real Madrid se impone en el Mini-Clásico y gana la Liga Promises
> 
> 
> El Real Madrid ha mostrado su gran trabajo en la categorías categorías inferiores de La Fábrica y se había plantado en la final de LaLiga Promises sin encajar ningún gol durante el torneo. El equipo blanco se medía al FC Barcelona en la final en lo que suponía un Mini-Clásic que ha logrado...
> ...



Ha sido el mejor equipo del torneo el real madrid y varios jugadores han destacado, un equipo muy completo y juegan el hijo de marcelo y del gato romero, ex jugador entre otros equipos del Malaga,


----------



## seven up (27 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> No olvides que ademas del odio que se le pueda tener al club en si, Perez es presidente de un importante grupo constructor, enemigos sobre su persona no faltan en los grupos mediaticos por intereses ajenos a lo deportivo



Si, tienes razón pero el modo de comportarse al frente de un importante grupo no es el mismo que estar al frente de un club de futbol. Las reglas, la ética y la legalidad son totalmente diferentes, aquí los que reparten justicia no son los jueces sino los medios que le calientan la cabeza a la masa con noticias arbitrarias y tendenciosas. Encima las instituciones son los entes más corruptos jamás vistos.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (27 Mar 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Si, tienes razón pero el modo de comportarse al frente de un importante grupo no es el mismo que estar al frente de un club de futbol. Las reglas, la ética y la legalidad son totalmente diferentes, aquí los que reparten justicia no son los jueces sino los medios que le calientan la cabeza a la masa con noticias arbitrarias y tendenciosas. Encima las instituciones son los entes más corruptos jamás vistos.



opino como tu. a este tio le falta mala leche de la calle, de dar navajazos, y eso se nota en la politica de comunicacion del club. la guerra mediatica la tiene perdida el madrid al margen de los titulos que gane o deje de ganar....


----------



## xilebo (27 Mar 2022)

*Un final sin rencor*

En el *Real Madrid* no se irritan con la enésima polémica en torno al galés, al que consideran amortizado. Solo esperan a que se separen los caminos, a partir del 1 de julio.


----------



## xilebo (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## euromelon (28 Mar 2022)

Vuelve odriozola a ver si nos liberamos de vater


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Mar 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Vuelve odriozola a ver si nos liberamos de vater



Pensaba que habia vater hasta finales de la temporada 22-23...


----------



## euromelon (28 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Pensaba que habia vater hasta finales de la temporada 22-23...



Creo que el contrato es hasta 30junio 2024


----------



## artemis (28 Mar 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Vuelve odriozola a ver si nos liberamos de vater



No entiendo que renovarán a Váter pagándole 5 millones anuales


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Mar 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Creo que el contrato es hasta 30junio 2024



Madre mia lo que vamos a tardar en quitarnos la broza va a ser una eternidad...


artemis dijo:


> No entiendo que renovarán a Váter pagándole 5 millones anuales



Solo se me ocurre que tenga grabaciones mucho mas comprometedoras que las que tenia Abellan, o cualquier chantaje similar, porque lo de este tio no se explica desde la logica a simle vista...


----------



## DRIDMA (28 Mar 2022)

Hay que ser muy hijos de perra.


----------



## Ulises 33 (28 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Madre mia lo que vamos a tardar en quitarnos la broza va a ser una eternidad...
> 
> Solo se me ocurre que tenga grabaciones mucho mas comprometedoras que las que tenia Abellan, o cualquier chantaje similar, porque lo de este tio no se explica desde la logica a simle vista...



¿grabaciones comprometedoras de Abellán? pero si con eso aún ha tenido más apoyo el Tio Floren, el matao de Abellán pensó que se jubilaría con eso, vaya chasco que se llevó.


----------



## xilebo (28 Mar 2022)

Hay gente que no juega en el madrid, pero aprovechan bien el tiempo  

*Luka Jovic da la bienvenida a su tercer hijo*

El futbolista de 24 años del Real Madrid ha sido padre de nuevo con Sofija Milosevic y ha presumido del recién nacido en las redes sociales. Le han llamado Teodor.


----------



## Roedr (28 Mar 2022)

Benzema se nos ha ido a guerrear a Mariupol


----------



## xilebo (29 Mar 2022)

*Acuerdo histórico entre DAZN y Movistar+ para emitir LaLiga*

En total, ambos operadores se comprometieron a desembolsar a *LaLiga 4.950M€* en todo el periodo tras el concurso de derechos audiovisuales nacionales.


----------



## xilebo (29 Mar 2022)

*No creo que vuelvan a utilizar esa camiseta*


----------



## 8=> (29 Mar 2022)

El fútbol es lo único que separa al 90% de los hombres del suicidio. Pagarán lo que haga falta.


----------



## 8=> (29 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *No creo que vuelvan a utilizar esa camiseta*



Y esa camiseta qué tenía de diseño especial si es la negra fea de siempre?


----------



## xilebo (29 Mar 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Y esa camiseta qué tenía de diseño especial si es la negra fea de siempre?



Era una edicion especial de adidas por el 120 aniversario del club y para estrenarla ante el barcelona  salio rana


----------



## 8=> (29 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Era una edicion especial de adidas por el 120 aniversario del club y para estrenarla ante el barcelona  salio rana



Ya lo sé por eso pregunto cuál es el diseño especial que no se ve nada diferente a la negra de siempre


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Mar 2022)

La era del mamadou ha comenzado.


----------



## seven up (29 Mar 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Ya lo sé por eso pregunto cuál es el diseño especial que no se ve nada diferente a la negra de siempre



Cuanto mejor es la camiseta blanca, los colores del club y encima en el Bernabéu. Vaya mierda de homenaje por los 120 años. Se habrán quedado descansados los de adidas y los del club que permitieron semejante despropósito.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (29 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hay gente que no juega en el madrid, pero aprovechan bien el tiempo
> 
> *Luka Jovic da la bienvenida a su tercer hijo*
> 
> El futbolista de 24 años del Real Madrid ha sido padre de nuevo con Sofija Milosevic y ha presumido del recién nacido en las redes sociales. Le han llamado Teodor.



Tiene más higos que goles


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (30 Mar 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Tiene más higos que goles



Cuando marque uno lo celebrara preñando a su coneja....


----------



## cebollo (30 Mar 2022)

Ancelotti tiene coronavirus. Lo mismo el hijo en Vigo saca a Camavinga y Bale.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Ancelotti tiene coronavirus. Lo mismo el hijo en Vigo saca a Camavinga y Bale.




que saque al negro molaría


el carapolla que se quede en gales


----------



## filets (30 Mar 2022)

La estulticia, ignorancia y soberbia del madridismo twittero me sobrepasa
Gente que no sabe nada de los problemas reales del club pero se ponen a pontificar en redes sobre lo que hay que hacer, lo que hay que deshacer... y encima poniendose chulos

Voy a poner el primer ejemplo de problema real que se enfrenta el Madrid y que los surnormales de twitter son incapaces de ver debido a su surnormalidad.

Para jugar la Champions hay que tener 8 jugadores "homegrown". Esta es la lista de jugadores del Madrid homegrown, voy a poner un arterisco a los que segun twitter no valen para el madrid:

Lunin
Carvajal*
Vallejo*
Nacho
Valverde
Lucas Vazquez*
Ceballos
Isco*
Asensio*
Vinicius
Rodrygo*
Mariano*

Luego te quedan 5 jugadores homegrown. Enhorabuena twitteros, gracias a vuestra inteligencia el Madrid no puede jugar Champions


----------



## 8=> (30 Mar 2022)

Si juega el hijo de puta inglés me doy de baja.

Todo tiene un límite.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Mar 2022)

Voy a sufrir mucho en Vigo.


Pero si ganamos lo veré todo mucho más claro.


----------



## xilebo (30 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Voy a sufrir mucho en Vigo.
> 
> 
> Pero si ganamos lo veré todo mucho más claro.



En esos campos es al final donde se deciden las ligas mas que en un madrid barcelona o madrid atletico. Ahi los 3 puntos son de oro, a ver como llega el madrid


----------



## filets (30 Mar 2022)

The Ultimate Guide To Homegrown Players (2022) - Football Handbook


What are homegrown players and how do they work?




footballhandbook.com







> In the UEFA Champions League, you are required to register a squad of 25 players. Within these 25 players, at least *8 players* need to be considered as homegrown.


----------



## Ulises 33 (30 Mar 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Ancelotti tiene coronavirus. Lo mismo el hijo en Vigo saca a Camavinga y Bale.



Coronavirus        Aún con estas mentiras en este foro.


----------



## Ulises 33 (30 Mar 2022)

REcomiendo videos y artículos de la galerna de Alvarez de MOn explicando todo esto, hay 17 fichas seniors, el resto es para gente con años de cantera en el equipo o fuera de el. En ese artículo lo explicaba muy bien, por ejemplo, el Sevilla este año se ha quedado sin una ficha de jugador.


----------



## fachacine (30 Mar 2022)

Artículo de Marca hablando del fin de contrato de Asensio en 2023 y que podría quedarse libre si no lo renovamos pronto o podría convertirse en un nuevo caso Varane este verano y marcharse con traspaso reducido por quedarle un año. Fíjate tú qué problema. Pero lo que me ha sorprendido es la sección de comentarios de los internautas en este artículo, el 95% diciendo que hay que darle puerta a este pechofrío, sorprende la unanimidad, este chico ya no engaña a nadie. 

Asensio sigue a la espera


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (30 Mar 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Si juega el hijo de puta inglés me doy de baja.
> 
> Todo tiene un límite.



Mejor date de baja ya, gilipollas.

Y llamar inglés a un galés es como llamar moro a un español.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (30 Mar 2022)

Ojo en el camp nou, un golazo del madrid femenino del centro del campo, se pone ganando 1-2, en la ida perdio el madrid 3-1 cuartos champions. Y el estadio a reventar


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (30 Mar 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Para que quede claro: entiendo perfectamente a Bale y respeto su hartazgo. Lo que no entiendo ni respeto es que se haya tirado cuatro años en este plan.
> 
> Si estas hasta las pelotas de tu situacion laboral o personal, lo decente y lo honrado es cambiar tu situacion laboral o personal lo antes posible. Aguantar 4 años asi es de ser un caradura y un impresentable. Que empatizo con el y le entiendo, pero una cosa no quita la otra.



Y el cambio que le proponía el Madric era irse a China.

Taluec.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (30 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ha sido el mejor equipo del torneo el real madrid y varios jugadores han destacado, un equipo muy completo y juegan el hijo de marcelo y del gato romero, ex jugador entre otros equipos del Malaga,



Sería raro que el hijo de Marcelo no corriera más que el padre ...


----------



## xilebo (30 Mar 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Sería raro que el hijo de Marcelo no corriera más que el padre ...



Bueno el hijo de marcelo juega de delantero de momento en la cantera, todavia el padre le gana


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 Mar 2022)

pues el Castilla hoy jugaba el partido pendiente que tenia... 3-0 en casa al Ucam y se pone a 2 puntos de la ultima plaza de lucha por el ascenso. de todas formas esta en una posicion que si se descuida se acerca a los puestos de descenso y si aprieta un poco y se da bien se afianza en la lucha por el ascenso...

todo esto a pesar del extraño arbitraje del otro dia en casa y de que le empato el barcelona b en el descuento...


----------



## Xequinfumfa (31 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Artículo de Marca hablando del fin de contrato de Asensio en 2023 y que podría quedarse libre si no lo renovamos pronto o podría convertirse en un nuevo caso Varane este verano y marcharse con traspaso reducido por quedarle un año. Fíjate tú qué problema. Pero lo que me ha sorprendido es la sección de comentarios de los internautas en este artículo, el 95% diciendo que hay que darle puerta a este pechofrío, sorprende la unanimidad, este chico ya no engaña a nadie.
> 
> Asensio sigue a la espera



Los únicos que hablan bien de Asensio son periodistas. 
Los madridistas de a pie tenemos clarísimo que a este tío hay que venderlo y hacer caja.


----------



## feps (31 Mar 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Los únicos que hablan bien de Asensio son periodistas.
> Los madridistas de a pie tenemos clarísimo que a este tío hay que venderlo y hacer caja.



Ausencio, la Juve te espera, amore.


----------



## xilebo (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (31 Mar 2022)

El as va como 6 meses detrás de youtube, ya se han analizado los jugadores más seguidos por el Real Madrid pero como es lógico, intentan sobrevivir como sea donde radio, televisión y prensa van a menos.
Que hagan como el Marsa, que pongan artículos de pago, así irán a mejor.


----------



## artemis (31 Mar 2022)

Felicidades vikingos, habéis sido la comparsa perfecta para que los culerdos batan un record mundial en ver futbol femenino... dar las gracias a florentimo por entrar al juego del NWO


----------



## hijodepantera (31 Mar 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Felicidades vikingos, habéis sido la comparsa perfecta para que los culerdos batan un record mundial en ver futbol femenino... dar las gracias a florentimo por entrar al juego del NWO



Si señor has dado en el clavo el charo equipo de mierda este será para el Madrid lo que la profanación del invicto fue para España.
Floren es bueno para unas cosas pero tiene demasiados intereses personales como para mandar por culo a las feminazis a los catalanistas o al sum sum corda.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (31 Mar 2022)

El Madrid ha fichado a Vinicius Tobias, brasileño del Shaktar Donetsk. 18 años. Extracomunitario. Llega gratis por la excepcionalidad de la situación en Ucrania. Directo al Castilla. 

Es un proyecto a dos o tres años vista, pero me parece muy bien tirada.


----------



## filets (31 Mar 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> El Madrid ha fichado a Vinicius Tobias, brasileño del Shaktar Donetsk. 18 años. Extracomunitario. Llega gratis por la excepcionalidad de la situación en Ucrania. Directo al Castilla.
> 
> Es un proyecto a dos o tres años vista, pero me parece muy bien tirada.



Lateral derecho para sustituir a Cojo Carvajal y contará como "homegrown" dentro de 3 años
Asi se hacen las cosas y no como pregona el 99% de twitter madrid


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (31 Mar 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Si señor has dado en el clavo el charo equipo de mierda este será para el Madrid lo que la profanación del invicto fue para España.
> Floren es bueno para unas cosas pero tiene demasiados intereses personales como para mandar por culo a las feminazis a los catalanistas o al sum sum corda.



eso se arregla con 11 traviesos.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 Mar 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> El Madrid ha fichado a Vinicius Tobias, brasileño del Shaktar Donetsk. 18 años. Extracomunitario. Llega gratis por la excepcionalidad de la situación en Ucrania. Directo al Castilla.
> 
> Es un proyecto a dos o tres años vista, pero me parece muy bien tirada.



Fijate que pensaba que se lo iba a llevar el atletico el cual parecia tener ciertos contactos...
A ver si largan al abueloti para cuando el chaval este disponible, que si no se va a pasar los 3 años jugando en segunda b o en el banquillo....


----------



## artemis (31 Mar 2022)

Mapi León y Paredes se burlan en la cara de Misa tras 'El Clásico' femenino: "Se la ha comido"

Encima se mofan del Madrid


----------



## Manero (31 Mar 2022)

Y faltaría una más con Jasikevicius que también le está dando una caña importante al Madrid de Lolaso. Que lástima que el Madrid no tenga más secciones para disfrutarlo aún más.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (31 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Joder, otro negro.
Lo vuelvo a decir...SUENA ALGÚN BLANCO ALGUNA VEZ???

Edito: Relevo ideal de Modric dicen los sinvergüenzas jajajajajajajjajajajaj.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (31 Mar 2022)

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ están en el hilo del brasa festejando que su sección charo (LAIA) haya ganado a la sección charo del real Madrid

Joder tío, vaya tropa.
No recuerdo yo a nadie del Atlético recurrir a estas ridiculeces cuando andaban que no iban ni a la uefa.
El Real Madrid tampoco, porque siempre está en champions


----------



## xilebo (31 Mar 2022)

*Su club también fue parte de algo histórico, pero no asistió*


----------



## fachacine (31 Mar 2022)

Haceos a la idea de que Haaland se va al City, y casi que lo prefiero, la lucha de egos con Mbappe se ve venir, y ni de coña van a jugar juntos Mbappe, Haaland, Vini y Benzemá los 4 a la vez. Además hay que enviar un mensaje a los futbolistas del mundo, los actuales y los futuros: si escogéis de representante a gentuza como Raiola ganaréis más dinero pero no conoceréis la gloria de jugar en el Madrid.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (31 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Haceos a la idea de que Haaland se va al City, y casi que lo prefiero, la lucha de egos con Mbappe se ve venir, y ni de coña van a jugar juntos Mbappe, Haaland, Vini y Benzemá los 4 a la vez. Además hay que enviar un mensaje a los futbolistas del mundo, los actuales y los futuros: si escogéis de representante a gentuza como Raiola ganaréis más dinero pero no conoceréis la gloria de jugar en el Madrid.



Pues yo lo prefiero a la tortuga.
A ver qué pasa. Desde luego me parece mucha pasta, y hay que tener en cuenta que lo que importa es el equipo, no las individualidades, pero sería un fichajazo. Hoy en el Ass dicen que nos ha hecho otro guiño, fichando por Adidas. 

Mientras las cosas vayan bien, no importa tener varios gallos en el mismo corral. Lo malo es si vienen mal dadas, como le está pasando al PSG ahora.

De todas formas, lo más probable es que acaben todos en el varsa, junto con Lewandowsky, Salah y algunos más, por lo que llevo leyendo últimamente. Su proyecto es cautivador y puede más que el dinero.


----------



## Woden (31 Mar 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> eso se arregla con 11 traviesos.



Que hormonen a Isco, Bale y Marcelo y a campeonar.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (31 Mar 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Los únicos que hablan bien de Asensio son periodistas.
> Los madridistas de a pie tenemos clarísimo que a este tío hay que venderlo y hacer caja.



Existe un término medio, que es que a Asensio no le da para ser titular pero es un suplente competente, y una plantilla necesita al menos 2 suplentes competentes por línea de jugadores de campo. Mucha caja no vas a hacer, le queda un año de contrato, y tienes que fichar a alguien para hacer su rol, porque Rodrygo no le mete un gol al arcoiris.

Suponiendo que ni el uno ni el otro van a ser titulares el año que viene, mejor vender a Rodrygo y aguantar a Asensio que la inversa.


----------



## xilebo (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (1 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Existe un término medio, que es que a Asensio no le da para ser titular pero es un suplente competente, y una plantilla necesita al menos 2 suplentes competentes por línea de jugadores de campo. Mucha caja no vas a hacer, le queda un año de contrato, y tienes que fichar a alguien para hacer su rol, porque Rodrygo no le mete un gol al arcoiris.
> 
> Suponiendo que ni el uno ni el otro van a ser titulares el año que viene, mejor vender a Rodrygo y aguantar a Asensio que la inversa.



Si vienen Mbappe y Haaland seguramente haya que largar a los 2, jugar muchos partidos con 4 delanteros y tener a Pufas de único suplente decente. 

Y no lo digo por joder. Lo digo porque no se puede fichar a esos 2 y hacer una plantilla larga esa temporada.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Abr 2022)

Una gran parte de la historia de la rivalidad RM-FCB consistió en épocas en las que el Real Madrid ganaba las ligas y las Copas de Europa y el Barcelona ganaba los "derbys" ("clásico" es una mierda importada de Argentina) y se consolaba hinchándose de ganar títulos en hockey sobre patines y otras secciones mierdosas.

En el fondo estamos volviendo a eso. Lo que es de idiotas por nuestra parte es seguirles el juego con el Tacón Maricón FC, aunque Floper ya ha reconocido que lo hizo por presiones directas de Pedro el Guapo y compañía.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (1 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



2 años llevan de papeleos y saber si no tienen que echar otro. Y a Luisito Suárez primero lo hicieron comunitario de gratis por follarse a un pava con un abuelo catalán y luego le organizaron un chanchullo para dárselo en una tarde porque había que venderlo a la Juve... los pillaron y no pasó nada.

Si es que somos tontos, no hay más.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (1 Abr 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Una gran parte de la historia de la rivalidad RM-FCB consistió en épocas en las que el Real Madrid ganaba las ligas y las Copas de Europa y el Barcelona ganaba los "derbys" ("clásico" es una mierda importada de Argentina) y se consolaba hinchándose de ganar títulos en hockey sobre patines y otras secciones mierdosas.
> 
> En el fondo estamos volviendo a eso. Lo que es de idiotas por nuestra parte es seguirles el juego con el Tacón Maricón FC, aunque Floper ya ha reconocido que lo hizo por presiones directas de Pedro el Guapo y compañía.



No sabia lo de las presiones. Hay enlace a ello?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> No sabia lo de las presiones. Hay enlace a ello?



Lo buscaré. Leí un artículo en el que entre líneas se daba a entender eso. También entre líneas daban a entender que hablaban en nombre de Floren.

Un ejemplo de las presiones lo tienes aquí:









El ninguneo de Florentino al fútbol femenino llega a las Cortes: IU pide a Rajoy que actúe


Una pregunta dirigida al Gobierno insta al Real Madrid a crear la sección.




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## xilebo (1 Abr 2022)

*Gnabry y dos 'galácticos': las cuentas no salen*

El *Real Madrid* tiene 'comprometidos' cerca de 300M€ en *Mbappé, Haaland y Tchouaméni* y al extremo del *Bayern* le tasan en 70M€.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (1 Abr 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Lo buscaré. Leí un artículo en el que entre líneas se daba a entender eso. También entre líneas daban a entender que hablaban en nombre de Floren.
> 
> Un ejemplo de las presiones lo tienes aquí:
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, acabo de leerlo.

Si es asi y realmente esa seccion existe por presiones politicas me sorprende negativamente tito Flo. Mira que estamos tristemente acostumbrados a su politica de comunicacion de callarse todas las injusticias, pero esto seria ya el no va mas.

Que va a ser despues? El puto pin de la 2030?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Abr 2022)

@bot de ultraderecha 













¿Se está planteando Florentino sacar al Real Madrid de la liga profesional femenina?


Tal y como presagió el ministro Iceta, a pesar de haber cedido a las presiones del Gobierno y 'traicionar' a Rubiales, el presidente blanco no ve su rentabilidad y sí demasiados problemas




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (1 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, no se si rumor o no pero uno de los comentarios de la galerna dice que Ausencio al Milan por 30 kilos.... No caera esa breva...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Que va a ser despues? El puto pin de la 2030?



No lo veo imposible, y lo digo muy en serio.

La consigna actual, a nivel internacional, no es reprimir al disidente. Es destruirlo. 

Torres más altas que Florentino y el RM pueden caer.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (1 Abr 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> @bot de ultraderecha
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1008577
> 
> ...



Por tratar de justificar un poco esto, otra posibilidad seria llegar a algun acuerdo: "yo creo el engendro femenino a cambio de...." pero no se yo si sera por eso y en el caso de acordar algo este gobierno sea precisamente el mas fiable.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (1 Abr 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> 2 años llevan de papeleos y saber si no tienen que echar otro. Y a Luisito Suárez primero lo hicieron comunitario de gratis por follarse a un pava con un abuelo catalán y luego le organizaron un chanchullo para dárselo en una tarde porque había que venderlo a la Juve... los pillaron y no pasó nada.
> 
> Si es que somos tontos, no hay más.



Hombre, Luis Suárez conoce a su señora desde que eran críos. La familia de ella se mudó a Barcelona cuando Suárez tenía 15 años, ella obtuvo la nacionalidad española por su cuenta, y años después cuando Suárez jugaba en Holanda, se casaron. Si fue un chanchullo, mis dies, porque haber planeado con 15 años irse al Groningen, casarse, luego irse al Liverpool, y 12 años después al Barça para poder jugar como comunitario es un plan que ni Hannibal Smith.

Lo del examen de italiano ya es otro tema. Ahí pringaron los examinadores seguro, él no sé si llegó a pagar multa, que de todas maneras es lo máximo que te puede caer en estos casos. La ciudadanía no se la dieron, por supuesto.


----------



## ccc (1 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Haceos a la idea de que Haaland se va al City, y casi que lo prefiero, la lucha de egos con Mbappe se ve venir, y ni de coña van a jugar juntos Mbappe, Haaland, Vini y Benzemá los 4 a la vez. Además hay que enviar un mensaje a los futbolistas del mundo, los actuales y los futuros: si escogéis de representante a gentuza como Raiola ganaréis más dinero pero no conoceréis la gloria de jugar en el Madrid.



A mi sinceramente, si que me gustaria que viniera: lo dicho siempre, tienes a los jugadores bases del proyecto y despues conformas tu equipo. Pero claro, pagar a 2 jovenes, todo ese pastizal, pues quizas mejor que no, porque si te salen mal las cosas te vas a la mierda como el BCN.

Otra posiblidad es gastarte ese dinero (o mucho menos) en reforzar 3 posiciones y tirar de otros jugadores, que los hay. Veamos, supongamos un 4-3-3. Variantes:

-- Mbappe ---- Benzema ---- Vini ----
-- Vini ---- Benzema ---- Mbappe ----
-- Vini ---- Mbappe ---- Rodrygo ----
-- Vini ---- Mbappe ---- Brahim ----

Y es que tenemos a Mbappe, Benzema y Vini y despues a una serie de jugadores que no son malos: Asensio, Rodrygo, Brahin, Kubo, Reynier,....

No se, da papeleta a Bale, a Marcelo, a Isco, quitate a Ceballos, a Jovic, a Hazard (si puedes) a Modric (que lo quiere jugar todo),... y ficha a 2/3 jugadores que vengan con galones, porque en otro caso, van al banco y se comen los mocos.

Lo dicho con Mbappe, un mediocentro y un defensa mas, somos favoritos para todo.


----------



## xilebo (1 Abr 2022)

*Los sueldos más altos (y más inmerecidos) de LaLiga*


----------



## ccc (1 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Los sueldos más altos (y más inmerecidos) de LaLiga*



A mi lo que me preocupa es que Modric se este llevando 10M, cuando en otro equipo no le pagarian ni 2M


----------



## JimTonic (1 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Los sueldos más altos (y más inmerecidos) de LaLiga*




a ver busquets se lo estan poniendo todo en una cuenta que parece que los numeros son mareantes, no saben como ocultarla

estamos hablando que busquets los ultimos 5 años si se junta todo puede haber cobrado bruto (y me lo estoy inventando señor juez) 75 m,illones de euros


----------



## Chichimango (1 Abr 2022)

Si existe la posibilidad real de traerse al rubito summer junto con la tortuga, hágase. Que a veces vamos de sobraos y luego nos llevamos una hostia en el hocico. Os recuerdo de nuevo lo de Ronaldinho y Beckham....

Que vengan los dos (insisto, si es posible) y luego ya nos apañaremos con el tema de los egos y los sueldos y demás.


----------



## xilebo (2 Abr 2022)

¡Ya tenemos once del Real Madrid!

Los elegidos por Ancelotti son:* Courtois; Lucas Vázquez, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Casemiro, Kroos, Modric; Asensio, Benzema y Vinicius.*

Es lo que hay


----------



## Woden (2 Abr 2022)

Ausencio y LUcas Vater, se me quitan las ganas de vivir.


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

Varios heridos, ultrasur vs celtas...


----------



## ccc (2 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> ¡Ya tenemos once del Real Madrid!
> 
> Los elegidos por Ancelotti son:* Courtois; Lucas Vázquez, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Casemiro, Kroos, Modric; Asensio, Benzema y Vinicius.*
> 
> Es lo que hay



No es lo que hay,....,Valverde y Camavinga en el banquillo; a mi me da igual, pero espero que no espera hacer los cambios en el minuto 80 para que algunos no se mosqueen.

Eso si, ya me esta quedando claro quien va a jugar contra el chelsea.

Al menos Mendy esta de vuelta.


----------



## cebollo (2 Abr 2022)

El Chelsea está perdiendo, ya les hemos asustado.


----------



## Suprimo (2 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Varios heridos, ultrasur vs celtas...



¿El mobiliario público está bien?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Abr 2022)

Váter titular.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Váter titular.



Todos somos de la melodías:



Menuda mierda de partido, no sé si verlo o jugar al sonic


----------



## filets (2 Abr 2022)

El Bayern ha ganado 4-1 al Friburgo pero....




estaban jugando con 12

LOL


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿El mobiliario público está bien?



Parece que han ido 200 ultrasur y ahora no tienen entrada, asi que temo que esta noche el mobiliario sufra las consecuencias...


----------



## HArtS (2 Abr 2022)

Voy a pensar que el once que sacó Carletto es porque Valverde y Camavinga vienen de jugar con selecciones y no quiere romperlos... 

Quiero pensar eso.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (2 Abr 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Ausencio y LUcas Vater, se me quitan las ganas de vivir.



Pos sí.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Abr 2022)

El Levante a 5 el Villarreal yo no sé a qué juega:


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

__





ESPN HD en Vivo por Internet


ESPN en vivo, es un grupo mediático con sede en los Estados Unidos, que opera y produce canales de televisión por cable, satélite, radio, sitios web, revistas y libros relacionados con el deporte.




www.rojadirectatv.tv


----------



## Suprimo (2 Abr 2022)

https://official.footybite.cc/event/celta-de-vigo-real-madrid-live-stream/817772


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> https://official.footybite.cc/event/celta-de-vigo-real-madrid-live-stream/817772



Este parece que se ve de puta madre





__





Celta de Vigo vs Real Madrid Live Streams






1stream.top


----------



## HDR (2 Abr 2022)

Asensio y Lucas Vázquez. La temporada que está haciendo el Madrid con el plantillón que tiene es realmente de mérito.

Sería espantosamente divertido de ver una alineación Asensio-L. Vázquez-Marcelo-Mariano-Isco-Vallejo. 
Espero que Carletto lo haga en una de estas. Yo ya lo habría hecho.


----------



## Otrasvidas (2 Abr 2022)

Hay que ganar como sea,muchachos.


----------



## Suprimo (2 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Este parece que se ve de puta madre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo único que hay días que se les cae el directo


----------



## Suprimo (2 Abr 2022)

Ahí ahí el primero, del amego quiero decir


----------



## Suprimo (2 Abr 2022)

Defensa dandole trabajo a Curtuá


----------



## Suprimo (2 Abr 2022)

Penal medio claro

Edti: Y en la repetición, clarísimo


----------



## artemis (2 Abr 2022)

Que no falte el penalti para el Madrid


----------



## Suprimo (2 Abr 2022)

Y gol del amego


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Abr 2022)

No me gusta ganar de penalti pero es lo que hay.


----------



## HATE (2 Abr 2022)

Nolito deberia pedir perdon por el retraso en vez de tanto protestar.


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Penal medio claro
> 
> Edti: Y en la repetición, clarísimo



Pateticas las quejas de Nolito...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (2 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No me gusta ganar de penalti pero es lo que hay.



Pero ha acabado ya??
Me da que esto va a ser muuuuy largo..


----------



## fachacine (2 Abr 2022)

Segunda cagada de Lucas Vater, la madre que lo parió


----------



## Chichimango (2 Abr 2022)

O Benzema o el caos.


----------



## Suprimo (2 Abr 2022)

_¡La pvta!_ la que ha tenido Aspas y el paradón de Curtuá

El partido está muy intedezante


----------



## Señor Moscoso (2 Abr 2022)

Vuela vuela pequeño canguro


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Abr 2022)

Yastamos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Abr 2022)

Menos mal


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

Vaya vaya, golito del celta jeje


----------



## Suprimo (2 Abr 2022)

Gol que sube al marcador...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (2 Abr 2022)

Robo de la liga a Xavi


----------



## artemis (2 Abr 2022)

Anulese jajajajaja menuda estafa


----------



## Suprimo (2 Abr 2022)

Pues Aspas ni la toca, ha sido tonto, primero que vaya el defensa y no te lo anvlan


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Abr 2022)

no estoy viendo el partido, pero imagino que el trampas estará dando otro golpe a la lija


----------



## fachacine (2 Abr 2022)

Perfectamente anulado, Alaba llegaba


----------



## artemis (2 Abr 2022)

González fuertes y cuadra fernandes en el VAR, para que luego digan que Florentimo no tiene todo bien atado


----------



## 11kjuan (2 Abr 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Robo de la liga a Xavi



Mira grandísimo payaso, lárgate de este hilo.

Edito, perdón por mi retraso, me he equivocado, no volverá a ocurrir


----------



## Chichimango (2 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Mira grandísimo payaso, lárgate de este hilo.



Era un comentario irónico, Mister Moscoso es uno di noi.


----------



## Suprimo (2 Abr 2022)

Primera parte con sverte, todo legal, por más que se diga


----------



## Mahāvīra (2 Abr 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Era un comentario irónico, Mister Moscoso es uno di noi.





artemis dijo:


> González fuertes y cuadra fernandes en el VAR, para que luego digan que Florentimo no tiene todo bien atado





Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Robo de la liga a Xavi





̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Menos mal



Madre mia, que coleccion de subnormales...


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Mira grandísimo payaso, lárgate de este hilo.
> 
> Edito, perdón por mi retraso, me he equivocado, no volverá a ocurrir



No te has equivocado, son multis animadores del foro...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Abr 2022)

Mahāvīra dijo:


> Madre mia, que coleccion de subnormales...


----------



## fachacine (2 Abr 2022)

Últimamente veo a Kroos con un trote cochinero que me toca los huevos, es un tipo que ralentiza las transiciones, ya pasó con el PSG en la vuelta de Champions, fue salir él del campo y entrar Camavinga y Valverde y todo funcionó más ágil y más verticalmente.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Abr 2022)

Pues son dos acciones que vistas en tiempo real parecen un penaltito y un gol legal,el caso es que vistas con calma cambia la percepcion,me parece clara la zancadilla a Militao y que Alaba hubiera podido despejar de no haber nadie ahi,fuera de juego por tanto…

a mi me pitan eso en contra y me joderia,eso si.


----------



## cebollo (2 Abr 2022)

Como ganemos Ancelotti va a sacar a todos los abuelos en Londres. Y el hijo no tiene ni el título de entrenador, hoy el acta la firma Chendo o el preparador de porteros.


----------



## 11kjuan (2 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> No te has equivocado, son multis animadores del foro...



Y como sabéis cuáles son ? XD


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Últimamente veo a Kroos con un trote cochinero que me toca los huevos, es un tipo que ralentiza las transiciones, ya pasó con el PSG en la vuelta de Champions, fue salir él del campo y entrar Camavinga y Valverde y todo funcionó más ágil y más verticalmente.



es el momento idoneo para venderle,ahora que aun esta mas o menos bien,no hay por que esperar a comerte un declive acusado…cosa que no haran,claro.


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Abr 2022)

Hacerme un pacoresumen, que no puedo veyerlo


----------



## ccc (2 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Últimamente veo a Kroos con un trote cochinero que me toca los huevos, es un tipo que ralentiza las transiciones, ya pasó con el PSG en la vuelta de Champions, fue salir él del campo y entrar Camavinga y Valverde y todo funcionó más ágil y más verticalmente.



Lo peor es que vamos a vivir lo de hace una anyo con el chelsea: un medio del campo superado. Pero eso si, que sigan tocando el violin los mismos, aunque el barco se hunda. Despues partidito bueno contra un levante de la vida y renovacion de modric, kroos y casemiro ad eternum


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (2 Abr 2022)

Maldini estaba convencido de que iban a darle el gol ilegal al Celta y haciendo el disimulo preventivo de es que Aspas no la toca.

Cuando lo ha anulado se ha acordado de cómo funciona la regla del fuera de juego. Curioso.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Abr 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Como ganemos Ancelotti va a sacar a todos los abuelos en Londres. Y el hijo no tiene ni el título de entrenador, hoy el acta la firma Chendo o el preparador de porteros.



me acabo de enterar de que esta el hijo de Ancelotti ahi metido,no le hara sonrojarse ni un poco? Tiene un tufo a nepotismo que tira para atras…


----------



## cebollo (2 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> me acabo de enterar de que esta el hijo de Ancelotti ahi metido,no le hara sonrojarse ni un poco? Tiene un tufo a nepotismo que tira para atras…



El yerno es el nutriciónista.


----------



## Chichimango (2 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Hacerme un pacoresumen, que no puedo veyerlo



Lo de todo el año, más o menos: haciendo el gori-gori hasta que Benzema caza una, hoy de penalti. Y en defensa pues también lo de siempre: dos buenas paradas de Curtuá que disimulan un poco el agujero negro que tenemos en el lateral derecho y en el centro del campo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Hacerme un pacoresumen, que no puedo veyerlo



El Vigo creándonosm peligro por nada y nosotros marcamos de penalty. Vamos a sufrir hasta el final.


----------



## 11kjuan (2 Abr 2022)

Joder se necesita título también para entrenar. ?

A veces me olvido que estamos en el país de la titulitis.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Abr 2022)

Cómo va el partido?.


----------



## nazi comunista (2 Abr 2022)

¿Asensio, Vinicio y Lucas a quién se la chupan para jugar en el Real Madrid?


----------



## 11kjuan (2 Abr 2022)

Gol del celta. Madre mía qué banda


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (2 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Por cierto, no se si rumor o no pero uno de los comentarios de la galerna dice que Ausencio al Milan por 30 kilos.... No caera esa breva...



Ojalá.

Oye ... vi el partido ese de Halland de selecciones en que casi le lesionan y el tío es bueno de cojones.

Complemento perfecto para Mbappe, con estos dos y algunos que corran, aunque sean de la cantera te da para bastante. Con Kroos y Modric un año más decrépitos estamos en las mismas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Abr 2022)

Van a tener razón los del far$a de que estamos muy mal.


----------



## nazi comunista (2 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues son dos acciones que vistas en tiempo real parecen un penaltito y un gol legal,el caso es que vistas con calma cambia la percepcion,me parece clara la zancadilla a Militao y que Alaba hubiera podido despejar de no haber nadie ahi,fuera de juego por tanto…
> 
> a mi me pitan eso en contra y me joderia,eso si.



Aspas no la toca porque sabe que está en fuera de juego pero obstruye a conciencia sabiendo lo que hay y luego hace como que no es justo.

Una rata pues.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Abr 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Ojalá.
> 
> Oye ... vi el partido ese de Halland de selecciones en que casi le lesionan y el tío es bueno de cojones.
> 
> Complemento perfecto para Mbappe, con estos dos y algunos que corran, aunque sean de la cantera te da para bastante. Con Kroos y Modric un año más decrépitos estamos en las mismas.



El problema es que se lesiona un huevo. No puedes pagar 200 millones más 50 de sueldo por otro candidato a Bale.


----------



## Suprimo (2 Abr 2022)

Pues en la primera parte ha habido sverte, pero al final pasa lo que pasa, el Celta no está jugando mal


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cómo va el partido?.



1-1 y de milagro.


----------



## ccc (2 Abr 2022)

Nos estan meando en la cara, no hay dominio en el medio del campo y que vamos a hacer?.... Pues seguimos con los mismos y Valverde y Camavinga que aplaudan el partidazo de los 3 del medio.

Vaya basura de entrenador.


----------



## xilebo (2 Abr 2022)

Van a entrar carvajal y rodrygo


----------



## Señor Moscoso (2 Abr 2022)

Que el madrid tenga que jugar sin banda derecha tiene que ser un pacto de florentino con tebas para darle a esto emocion porque no se entiende


----------



## Suprimo (2 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Van a entrar carvajal y rodrygo



¿Carvajal está en modo coladero esta semana?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Abr 2022)

Acabo de echarle 1 euro al Vigo.


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Y como sabéis cuáles son ? XD



Porque me metieron en el ignore los cuatro al vez tras un cruce de palabras con el retrasado de @artemis  . Hay alguno mas...


----------



## fachacine (2 Abr 2022)

Es que no tenemos centro del campo joder, no puedo ser que todos lo veamos menos nuestro entrenador


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cómo va el partido?.


----------



## Suprimo (2 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Acabo de echarle 1 euro al Vigo.



Probablemente lo pierdas,pero no vas a tener la sensación de que lo hayas perdido


----------



## xilebo (2 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Carvajal está en modo coladero esta semana?



A ver que version da hoy, penalty pa madrid


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (2 Abr 2022)

nazi comunista dijo:


> Aspas no la toca porque sabe que está en fuera de juego pero obstruye a conciencia sabiendo lo que hay y luego hace como que no es justo.
> 
> Una rata pues.



Yo haria igual. Es un cacho futbolista


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Abr 2022)

No me gusta ganar por penaltis, aunque lo sean.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (2 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Es que no tenemos centro del campo joder, no puedo ser que todos lo veamos menos nuestro entrenador



A mí Kroos me encantaba, me cae de puta madre, me vi su documental en amazon y tal ... pero ya no le da. Está para que le hagan un partido de homenaje.


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

Joder que retrasaos los de celta, otro penalti...


----------



## xilebo (2 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No me gusta ganar por penaltis, aunque lo sean.



Primera habra que meterlo, lo ha fallado


----------



## Señor Moscoso (2 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No me gusta ganar por penaltis, aunque lo sean.



Al amego tampoco


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Primera habra que meterlo, lo ha fallado



Tengo un retraso de 4 minutos lo menos... Me he quedado sin movistar...


----------



## Chichimango (2 Abr 2022)

Joder, joder, joder....


----------



## Suprimo (2 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Primera habra que meterlo, lo ha fallado



Más bien es un paradón


----------



## HArtS (2 Abr 2022)

Paró Dituro.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Abr 2022)

Esta liga esta destinada a perderse…


----------



## Suprimo (2 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Tengo un retraso de 4 minutos lo menos... Me he quedado sin movistar...



Lo retrasado es contratarlo


----------



## ccc (2 Abr 2022)

Falla Benzema, pero no seremos ventajistas: Benzemalo se esta marcando una buena temporada,....

Y Valverde para cuando? A ya, se me olvidaba, para el minuto 80.


----------



## cebollo (2 Abr 2022)

Lo más triste es que el revulsivo es Carvajal.


----------



## xilebo (2 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Más bien es un paradón



Si, lo ha parado bien, pero fijate que benzema le pega de culo, uyy la liga aqui es donde se pierden


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

El aiduu ese de donde lo han sacado?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Abr 2022)

En el Sport y en RAC1 están a punto de pegarle fuego a algo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Abr 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Lo más triste es que el revulsivo es Carvajal.



Peor seria sacarlo de titular.


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Lo retrasado es contratarlo



Con el enlace que has pasado hoy, si...


----------



## xilebo (2 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El aiduu ese de donde lo han sacado?



Otro penalty pa el madrid


----------



## Suprimo (2 Abr 2022)

¿Qué coño entrenan los del Celta? 

No lo parece ni no lo es


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

Otro penalti? Pero son gilipollas?


----------



## HArtS (2 Abr 2022)

Para mi no era falta sobre Mendy ¿eh?


----------



## artemis (2 Abr 2022)

Jojojo vaya timo


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Abr 2022)

espero que ese arbitro no haya dejado aparcado el coche en la calle


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Otro penalty pa el madrid
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1010310



Eso no es penalti joder...


----------



## Iron IQ (2 Abr 2022)

Sin ni siquera mirar el piscinazo....


----------



## Señor Moscoso (2 Abr 2022)

Partido intrascendente que se está convirtiendo en un gozo por la bilis anti que va a generar, tenemos que ganar este partido como sea... Para la historia obviamente lo convertirá en liga robada aun estando a 12 del farsa


----------



## fachacine (2 Abr 2022)

"¿Os imagináis a Hernández Hernández pitándonos 3 penaltis? Por cierto, vomitivos los comentarios de Maldini


----------



## Octubrista (2 Abr 2022)

Qué vergüenza...


----------



## HArtS (2 Abr 2022)

Gol de Benzema!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Abr 2022)

#Robo es trending en twitter.   



https://twitter.com/search?q=Robo&src=trend_click&f=live&vertical=trends


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

Gol... Que pena de liga...


----------



## Iron IQ (2 Abr 2022)

La lechera va a todo leche


----------



## ccc (2 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> "¿Os imagináis a Hernández Hernández pitándonos 3 penaltis? Por cierto, vomitivos los comentarios de Maldini



Y que esta diciendo este?


----------



## mad2012 (2 Abr 2022)

Para mi no han sido penalty los dos últimos pitados, no me gusta ganar así. Y vamos a ver si se gana…es de vergüenza el centro del campo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Abr 2022)

Francamente,es un penalti muy muy soft…


----------



## xilebo (2 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Eso no es penalti joder...



Es penaltito, y que valor de benzema de volver a tirarlo por el mismo sitio


----------



## Vikingo2016 (2 Abr 2022)

Ojalá gané el celta de Vigo hoy al Madrid. Me encantaría. 

Conseguimos 2 cosas: 1 dar emoción a la liga. 

2 lo más importante, que echen al paquete de Ancelotti en verano y se fiche un entrenador de verdad. 

No paquetes, alineadores obedientes de Florentino como Perdertegui, Ancelotti, Zidane,...etc


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Abr 2022)

mad2012 dijo:


> Para mi no han sido penalty los dos últimos pitados, no me gusta ganar así. Y vamos a ver si se gana…es de vergüenza el centro del campo.



Son penaltitos que se pueden pitar o no. Pero sí, a mí no me gusta ganar así.


----------



## Octubrista (2 Abr 2022)

Iron IQ dijo:


> La lechera va a todo leche



A Hernández Hernández le espera una melena en Estambul, Don Florentino invita.




̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Son penaltitos que se pueden pitar o no. Pero sí, a mí no me gusta ganar así.



El fútbol ya no es un deporte de contacto.


----------



## 11kjuan (2 Abr 2022)

Señores a llorar a otro sitio.
Que aprendan a defender los del celta y no hacer penaltis.


----------



## el ruinas II (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (2 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> #Robo es trending en twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/search?q=Robo&src=trend_click&f=live&vertical=trends



xDDDDD

Del SPORK:


----------



## Chichimango (2 Abr 2022)

A mí me la suda la polémica, es algo que le persigue al Madrid gane 1-0 o 7-0. Yo lo que quiero es que ganen el puto partido y la puta liga, y luego el que quiera llorar, que llore.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (2 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Tiene una cara de su normal


----------



## Linsecte2000 (2 Abr 2022)

ESCANDALAZO

Jojojojo


----------



## cebollo (2 Abr 2022)

Yo contra el Chelsea ponía a Nacho y Rodrygo en la banda derecha y a Camavinga y Valverde en el centro del campo.


----------



## xilebo (2 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Son penaltitos que se pueden pitar o no. Pero sí, a mí no me gusta ganar así.



Metele otro euro al celta, trajo suerte al madrid  

Entra valverde por modric


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Carvajal está en modo coladero esta semana?



Creo que no volveremos a ver al mejor Carvajal.


----------



## fachacine (2 Abr 2022)

Madre mía Valverde por Modric, qué disparate


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Metele otro euro al celta, trajo suerte al madrid
> 
> Entra valverde por modric



Había que jugársela.


----------



## filets (2 Abr 2022)

No os preocupeis por Ancelotti que entre el 0-4 del Barsa y el meneo que nos va a meter el Chelsea se va a su casa en verano


----------



## Narwhal (2 Abr 2022)

Putos piperos y antis, supongo que cuando en Mestalla pitaron aquellos *3* penaltys en contra del Madrid en el mismo partido os pusisteis a berrear igual que ahora. Venga a mamarla.


----------



## filets (2 Abr 2022)

Rezo para que los cetarras se les vaya la pinza y se marchen del campo, o lo invadan los aficionados o algo asi
Porque no lo veo nada claro


----------



## filets (2 Abr 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> Putos piperos y antis, supongo que cuando en Mestalla pitaron aquellos *3* penaltys en contra del Madrid en el mismo partido os pusisteis a berrear igual que ahora. Venga a mamarla.



4, que uno lo mando repetir despues de que lo parase Courtouis


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> No os preocupeis por Ancelotti que entre el 0-4 del Barsa y el meneo que nos va a meter el Chelsea se va a su casa en verano



Floren le ha puesto la cruz y al final de temporada llegarán a un acuerdo.


----------



## Chichimango (2 Abr 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> Putos piperos y antis, supongo que cuando en Mestalla pitaron aquellos *3* penaltys en contra del Madrid en el mismo partido os pusisteis a berrear igual que ahora. Venga a mamarla.



Y la liga que nos robaron el año pasado en el Pizjuán. Aquello si que fue un atraco.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (2 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Metele otro euro al celta, trajo suerte al madrid
> 
> Entra valverde por modric



Como si entras tú por Modric ... seguro que defiendes más.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Son penaltitos que se pueden pitar o no. Pero sí, a mí no me gusta ganar así.



el de Militao si era muy pitable,el de Rodrygo asi asi…y el de Mendy si lo pitas tienes que pitar 15 por partido…

a mi no me gusta ganar con estas polemicas,la liga estaba casi hecha aun empatando o perdiendo pero el recuerdo que quedara sera este.


----------



## xilebo (2 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Floren le ha puesto la cruz y al final de temporada llegarán a un acuerdo.



Con el clasico quedo retratado Ancelotti mucho ante floren


----------



## filets (2 Abr 2022)

¿El S. Mina este que entra en el Celta es el violador?


----------



## nazi comunista (2 Abr 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> A mí Kroos me encantaba, me cae de puta madre, me vi su documental en amazon y tal ... pero ya no le da. Está para que le hagan un partido de homenaje.



Te gusta porque eres maricón porque nunca ha hecho nada. Es como Beckham, una muñeca con pie suave pero que ni defiende ni ataca ni golea ni asiste. Es un sobrevalorado de libro.


----------



## xilebo (2 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿El S. Mina este que entra en el Celta es el violador?



Si, estuvo esta semana declarando en almeria junto a un jugador del ibiza por una presunta violacion que hicieron en junio de 2017


----------



## Suprimo (2 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Con el clasico quedo retratado Ancelotti mucho ante floren



La plantilla es corta y llena de jugadores que hicieron el lio en su momento, no es solo Ancianotti


filets dijo:


> ¿El S. Mina este que entra en el Celta es el violador?



De momento como el jamón


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (2 Abr 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Yo contra el Chelsea ponía a Nacho y Rodrygo en la banda derecha y a Camavinga y Valverde en el centro del campo.



+1

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Señor Moscoso (2 Abr 2022)

Davide es mejor que su padre en los cambios, los saca en el 84


----------



## el ruinas II (2 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> el de Militao si era muy pitable,el de Rodrygo asi asi…y el de Mendy si lo pitas tienes que pitar 15 por partido…
> 
> a mi no me gusta ganar con estas polemicas,la liga estaba casi hecha aun empatando o perdiendo pero el recuerdo que quedara sera este.



a ti te quedara este recuerdo porque eres barcelonista


----------



## xilebo (2 Abr 2022)

Ceballos por kross y nacho por militao


----------



## Suprimo (2 Abr 2022)

Al menos esta vec no hay penal a Rodrygo


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (2 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Son penaltitos que se pueden pitar o no. Pero sí, a mí no me gusta ganar así.



Porque tú eres un maricon que has mamado los valors del barsa.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suprimo (2 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ceballos por kross y nacho por militao



Y en el 84', todo bien


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (2 Abr 2022)

nazi comunista dijo:


> Te gusta porque eres maricón porque nunca ha hecho nada. Es como Beckham, una muñeca con pie suave pero que ni defiende ni ataca ni golea ni asiste. Es un sobrevalorado de libro.



Ok, qué jhran análisis.

Pásate más por aquí e ilumínanos!


----------



## xilebo (2 Abr 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Ok, qué jhran análisis.
> 
> Pásate más por aquí e ilumínanos!



Llego el iluminati al hilo


----------



## el ruinas II (2 Abr 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Y la liga que nos robaron el año pasado en el Pizjuán. Aquello si que fue un atraco.



y este penalty a favor del farça que es?



esto si que es un atraco


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (2 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Llego el iluminati al hilo



Ha llegado fuerte y con dos clones, uno del 2011, con los que va impartiendo su bendición y llamando maricón a todo cristo.

Oye, tú eres del Madric,no?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (2 Abr 2022)

nazi comunista dijo:


> Te gusta porque eres maricón porque nunca ha hecho nada. Es como Beckham, una muñeca con pie suave pero que ni defiende ni ataca ni golea ni asiste. Es un sobrevalorado de libro.



Ya quisiera haber tenido Beckham la cabeza de Kroos, y Kroos los cojones de Beckham. Se parecen como un huevo a una castaña.

En cuanto veis a un rubio con los ojos azules pensáis que es maricón, me pregunto cómo lo sabéis.


----------



## Suprimo (2 Abr 2022)

Al menos ha tenido disparo hoy el cebollas


----------



## xilebo (2 Abr 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Ha llegado fuerte y con dos clones, uno del 2011, y con los va impartiendo su bendición y llamando maricón a todo cristo.
> 
> Oye, tú eres del Madric,no?



Soy mas del malaga, pero el madrid tmb me gusta si 

4 min de añadido + 4 de retraso de Edge quedan 8 min


----------



## 11kjuan (2 Abr 2022)

Menuda semana de lloros que nos esperan.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Abr 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Porque tú eres un maricon que has mamado los valors del barsa.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



¿Quieres chupármela hijo de puta? Aunque no creo que superas a tu madre.


----------



## xilebo (2 Abr 2022)

Es trending tropin en españa penalty, escandolo, robo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Menuda semana de lloros que nos esperan.



En TV3 tienen material para dos años.


----------



## Evangelion (2 Abr 2022)

Ajo y agua.


----------



## 11kjuan (2 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En TV3 tienen material para dos años.



Ya los estoy oyendo desde Cuenca. Me llegan, me nutren.
Bueno, 3 puntos y a esperar mañana.
Cuídense los que vivan en Cataluña y los que vivan rodeados de panchitos y aficionados del pateti.
Menuda semanita de chapa que toca.


----------



## fachacine (2 Abr 2022)

Qué final de partido más lamentable del Madrid


----------



## Suprimo (2 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Soy mas del malaga, pero el madrid tmb me gusta si
> 
> 4 min de añadido + 4 de retraso de Edge quedan 8 min



¿Le contamos ya que ha terminado?


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (2 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Soy mas del malaga, pero el madrid tmb me gusta si
> 
> 4 min de añadido + 4 de retraso de Edge quedan 8 min



Si eres de Málaga eres buena gente.

Cada vez que voy a Málaga está mejor, a ver si se acaba de convertirse en un motor de Andalucía, está en camino.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (2 Abr 2022)

Ganamos con Davide, Ausencio y Lucas vazquez en el campo


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Abr 2022)

Importantisima victoria para dejar la liga casi sentenciada.


----------



## Otrasvidas (2 Abr 2022)

Cómo nos hacen sufrir estos hijos de puta. ¿Cómo se ha podido ganar esto?


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Abr 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> a ti te quedara este recuerdo porque eres barcelonista



y tu eres tonto,igual que con las polemicas para mi tampoco compensa sumar masa social con morralla…


----------



## noc555 (2 Abr 2022)

Así así así gana el madriz


----------



## fachacine (2 Abr 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Cómo nos hacen sufrir estos hijos de puta. ¿Cómo se ha podido ganar esto?



Sólo han dado un paso adelante cuando ha empatado el Celta, en otras palabras, jugamos a ganar por la mínima


----------



## Fiodor (2 Abr 2022)

3 puntos y la sensación de que el equipo no da para mucho más... Entre el bajón físico y de calidad de los titulares se va a sufrir para ganar esta Liga... Quedan un par de salidas muy complicadas y el Barcelona no va a pinchar...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (2 Abr 2022)

Este partido, después de parón y antes de cruce de Champions no lo ganamos nunca.

Con un canto en los dientes.


----------



## xilebo (2 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Le contamos ya que ha terminado?



Dale tu, q a mi me da la risa


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Abr 2022)

Joder,esta Aspas como para tener que disimular que es gallego


----------



## xilebo (2 Abr 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Si eres de Málaga eres buena gente.
> 
> Cada vez que voy a Málaga está mejor, a ver si se acaba de convertirse en un motor de Andalucía, está en camino.



Gracias!! sii cada vez esta creciendo más y siendo muy importante en varios sectores, a ver si se cumple todo


----------



## Xequinfumfa (2 Abr 2022)

Ganamos. 3 puntos más. Y a por el Chelsea.
Partido de mierda de Casemiro, Asensio y Lucas Vazquez. Pero me la suda, este partido había que ganarlo sí o sí.

Objetivamente, yo no veo ninguna razón por la que Camavinga y Valverde no vayan a ser titulares indiscutibles en Champions. 

Prefiero ganar jugando bien y marcando muchos goles, pero reconozco que este tipo de partidos, con la afición enfurecida, ganando de penalti dudoso y jugando como el culo, con todos los antimadridistas echando espumarajos por la boca me ponen muy palote. 

Hala Madrid, bitches!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Abr 2022)

Curtoá es buenísimo hasta en las declaraciones: "he tenido que hacer dos paradones..."


----------



## ccc (2 Abr 2022)

Hoy hemos ganado, sin embargo, queda claro que no hay entrenador y ganamos como la mierda: Con 1 penalty interpretable (de los que le gustan al BCN); y menos mal que el celta se creia que tenia barra libre en su area (como es normal, pues no nos pitan un pinalty a favor nunca), porque los muy gilipollas nos han regalado 2 penalties claros.

Yo a Ancellti lo quiero fuera, al igual que a Modric, Kroos y Casemiro: Con estos 3 no hay manera de generar juego y los entrenadores siempre terminan poniendolos (asi seran las mafias del vestuario); para que quieres fichar a centrocampistas, si despues no juegan: Recuerdo que hemos largado a Llorente y a Odegaard, que le dan 10.000 vueltas a cualquiera de los 3 que tenemos. Entonces, para que quieres gastarte pasta? Echa a estos 3 y termina la reconstruccion de una puta vez.


----------



## xilebo (2 Abr 2022)

El cachondeo que hay ya en las redes


----------



## cebollo (2 Abr 2022)

¿Quién va a dar la rueda de prensa? La prensa local en España es muy folklorica, por decirlo de algún modo.


----------



## xilebo (2 Abr 2022)

Y pronto se olvida tmb la gente cuando al madrid le pitaron 3 penaltys en mestalla no hace mucho, todos son siempre discutidos, sobre todo desde el punto de vista de cada aficionado. Polemicas siempre va a haber...

Lo importante y que se recordara son los 3 puntos y una jornada menos para ganar la liga, al final lo que quedara


----------



## Xequinfumfa (2 Abr 2022)

Yo a los 3 no los echaba. Pero que Casemiro es venta lo debería tener claro cualquiera. Entre Camavinga y Tchouameni no necesitamos al brasileño para nada. Gracias por todo, crack, pero hasta aquí hemos llegado. 

A Modric y Kroos les ofrecía una renovación anual hasta que se quieran retirar. Pero deberían tener, desde ya, estatus de suplentes los dos. 

Y Ancelotti a tomar por culo, evidentísimamente.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Abr 2022)

Que cantidad de tias buenas hay metidas en esto del futbol,aunque supongo que si alguien osa mencionar lo de mujer florero le caeran palos hasta en el dni…


----------



## el ruinas II (2 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> y tu eres tonto,igual que con las polemicas para mi tampoco compensa sumar masa social con morralla…



veo que te ha dejado escocido lqa victoria del madrid, no pasa nada, pon tu confianza en el chelsea, a ver si nos pasan por encima y te llevas un buen alegron


----------



## filets (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## xilebo (2 Abr 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Yo a los 3 no los echaba. Pero que Casemiro es venta lo debería tener claro cualquiera. Entre Camavinga y Tchouameni no necesitamos al brasileño para nada. Gracias por todo, crack, pero hasta aquí hemos llegado.
> 
> A Modric y Kroos les ofrecía una renovación anual hasta que se quieran retirar. Pero deberían tener, desde ya, estatus de suplentes los dos.
> 
> Y Ancelotti a tomar por culo, evidentísimamente.



Si valverde y camavinga hubieran jugado mas kroos y modric hubieran llegado mas frescos a este tramo de temporada, la edad no perdona, pero es que no rota nunca el ancelotti


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Abr 2022)

Bueno, pues he visto un resumen del partido y sólo puedo decir tres cosas:

Ancelotti puto inútil

Claramente perdemos la liga y ganamos la Cuatrécima

Para todos los antimadridistas quería dedicarles el nombre de una novieta que tuve: 

*MAMEN*


----------



## Señor Moscoso (2 Abr 2022)

Despues del partido de hoy dice Abramovich que no vende el equipo, que mejor se lo queda


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Abr 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> veo que te ha dejado escocido lqa victoria del madrid, no pasa nada, pon tu confianza en el chelsea, a ver si nos pasan por encima y te llevas un buen alegron


----------



## Drogoprofe (2 Abr 2022)

Esta el hijo, el titular tiene covid.
Pero al Madrid le juegan a muerte, gracias alcalde de las luces


----------



## Otrasvidas (2 Abr 2022)

Ostras, al Chelsea le ha cascado 4 en Stamford Bridge el todopoderoso Brentford


----------



## pepitoburbujas (2 Abr 2022)

Bueno, se acabó. Lo mejor el resultado una vez más. Y también los momentos de disfrute que nos van a dar en el Scort, Mundo Depresivo y la radio esa de la santrada, ramatada y el gal.

El partido ha sido malo por nuestra parte. El celta ha salido como salen muchos equipos inferiores, a darlo todo más que en ningún otro partido de la temporada. Como siempre se dice, si jugasen así todos los partidos estarían mucho más arriba. Han jugado con presión, agresividad y anticipación, y han tenido la mala suerte de que les han pitado todos esos penaltis. El último si llega a ser Vinicius no lo pita, pero como Mendy no tiene historial piscinero y es bastante tronco, pues lo ha pitado. Mendy aporta seguridad defensiva (al menos más que cuando no está), bien venido sea.

Uuuuuna vez más, decir que es criminal meter a Vázquez de lateral. Pero es repetir lo mismo que ya dijimos mil veces. No es lateral, no tiene cuerpo, no sabe colocarse, se va al ataque y luego vuelve para atrás y no le da tiempo a coger el sitio... Una calamidad. Nos cuesta un par de ocasiones por partido, nos ha costado goles, etc. Si además le pones a Ausencio (Rodrygo no meterá goles pero equilibra el equipo), que tiene calidad pero nulo sacrificio defensivo, pues ya tienes el desasatre asegurado. Es ponerle una alfombra con señalización led intermitente al equipo contrario para que ataque por ahí. Y soy consciente de que Carvajal está mal, pero al menos es lateral. Mejor uno del filial o de cualquier equipo de primera, pero no más Lucas. Un lateral no puede ser caro, hace falta uno si es que Carvajal se apaga, que parece que sí.

También decir que Alaba por arriba no es bueno. Le salva que saca bien el balón y tiene calidad para lo demás, pero se las come con demasiada facilidad. 

Y lo que decimos todos: la cmk no puede jugar junta, ya no aguanta ni contra equipos de medio pelo. Casemiro está fallón y fondón, y Kroos trota y da pases fáciles pero nada más. Modric es el mejor de los tres pero no lo puede todo. Hoy nos han superado en el medio campo una vez más.


Yo qué quereis que os diga, me parece que la temporada demasiado bien está saliendo. No perdamos la perspectiva que somos los mismos de la temporada anterior, más Alaba, y sin Ramos ni Varane. En algún momento habrá que romper la hucha-cerdito y empezar a traer cosas gordas.


----------



## el ruinas II (2 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1010369


----------



## el ruinas II (2 Abr 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Ostras, al Chelsea le ha cascado 4 en Stamford Bridge el todopoderoso Brentford



la chasca hay que administrarla


----------



## cebollo (2 Abr 2022)

Mi once en Londres: Courtois, Nacho, Militao, Alaba, Mendy, Casemiro, Valverde, Modric, Rodrygo, Vinicius y Benzema. 

Mediada la segunda parte Bale por Rodrygo. 

Mi única duda Camavinga por Casemiro. 

En el resto de la plantilla es que no confío nada.


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Ok, qué jhran análisis.
> 
> Pásate más por aquí e ilumínanos!



Todos los que montan bronca me tienen en el ignore  de quien serán multi...


----------



## xilebo (2 Abr 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Ostras, al Chelsea le ha cascado 4 en Stamford Bridge el todopoderoso Brentford



Pues ha perdido 1-4 en casa al final, estan finos esos


----------



## fachacine (2 Abr 2022)

Nutrición máxima, hamijos madridistas:


----------



## Drogoprofe (2 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Nutrición máxima, hamijos madridistas:



Ostia menudo retraso gasta


----------



## Otrasvidas (2 Abr 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> la chasca hay que administrarla



Aunque parezca mentira, es cierto. Consulta los resultados de hoy de Premier League


----------



## bobochat (2 Abr 2022)

He visto todos los partidos del Celta y aseguro que estaban dopados o primados, o las dos cosas. Los nuestros, agilipollados.


----------



## Otrasvidas (2 Abr 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Mi once en Londres: Courtois, Nacho, Militao, Alaba, Mendy, Casemiro, Valverde, Modric, Rodrygo, Vinicius y Benzema.
> 
> Mediada la segunda parte Bale por Rodrygo.
> 
> ...




A Modric lo quitaría de buena gana... Si estuviera medio en condiciones Ceballos, que ha jugado ya unos cuantos partidos en Stamford Bridge.


----------



## cebollo (2 Abr 2022)

Estamos jugando mal pero si ganamos la Champions no sería tan injusto, Courtois se lo merece.


----------



## Otrasvidas (2 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Nutrición máxima, hamijos madridistas:




De los personajes más abofeteables de la TV española. Y tiene mérito. Mañana a disfrutar de la más que previsible sesión cuckold de su Cerdilla ante su venerado Farsa


----------



## Drogoprofe (2 Abr 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> A Modric lo quitaría de buena gana... Si estuviera medio en condiciones Ceballos, que ha jugado ya unos cuantos partidos en Stamford Bridge.



El cebollas le falta fondo , se ha dado un sprint y casi no llega


----------



## Otrasvidas (2 Abr 2022)

bobochat dijo:


> He visto todos los partidos del Celta y aseguro que estaban dopados o primados, o las dos cosas. Los nuestros, agilipollados.



El Celta tiene que jugar todavía con el Farsa creo. Veremos cuál es su actitud


----------



## Otrasvidas (2 Abr 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> El cebollas le falta fondo , se ha dado un sprint y casi no llega



Sí. Por eso digo, que habrá que poner a nuestro abuelo croata a la fuerza.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (2 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Todos los que montan bronca me tienen en el ignore  de quien serán multi...



Ha llegado cono un clon bastante actual y luego ha llamado también maricón a no sé quién y con el mismo estilo pero con nick de 2011.

No es que te hayas perdido nada del otro mundo, a mí me ha llamado maricón porque me gusta Kroos, que dice el tío que es como Bekham, un futbolista que no defiende, no ataca, no marca y no asiste. Y lo ha clavao, porque a mí el Spice Boy también me gustaba mucho.

En fin.


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Nutrición máxima, hamijos madridistas:



dónde vive el retrasao este? en las 3000?


----------



## Edu.R (2 Abr 2022)

Las cosas como son.

Hoy se ha tenido mucha suerte. El Celta ha sido mejor, y todas las jugadas dudosas, han caido de nuestro lado. 

Para mi no es que el árbitro lo haya hecho mal, simplemente las 3 jugadas dudosas (Porque el primer penalty es clarísimo), las ha pitado a favor nuestro, igual que otro día te las pitan en contra. Que es la excusa perfecta para menospreciar al Real Madrid y puede usarse como propaganda, pues si.

Entre que es un campo difícil, que es post-UEFA y pre-Champions, entiendo la empanada global que había (Hemos corrido 9 kms menos que el Celta, eso ya te dice mucho). Pero si en partidos sucesivos vemos este nivel, la Liga corre peligro.

Como digo, creo que hoy era un día "especial" perfecto para rendir por debajo de lo normal, pero no hay que bajar la guardia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Abr 2022)

Ya empiezan:









El Real Madrid sobrevive gracias a los regalos arbitrales


Un doblete de Benzema desde el punto de penalti decide un partido que se le había complicado al equipo madridista




www.sport.es


----------



## Evangelion (2 Abr 2022)

Quien diga que lo de arriba no son penaltis que se lo haga mirar.

Si haces tres penaltis, te deben pitar 3 penaltis.
Si no quieres que los piten no los hagas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El cachondeo que hay ya en las redes
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1010355



Estas cosas hacen grande al Madrí. En el Madrí todo se magnifica. Con el far$a o el pateti esto no pasa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que cantidad de tias buenas hay metidas en esto del futbol,aunque supongo que si alguien osa mencionar lo de mujer florero le caeran palos hasta en el dni…



Alguien que sea un mangina. Algunos hace años que no tenemos pelos en la lengua con estas cosas.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (2 Abr 2022)

El Celta también hace años que se arrastra muy por debajo del nivel de sus jugadores. Es el típico equipo que solo juega cuando le apetece.

El central africano y el lateral izquierdo son interesantillos, eso sí


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Abr 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> veo que te ha dejado escocido lqa victoria del madrid, no pasa nada, pon tu confianza en el chelsea, a ver si nos pasan por encima y te llevas un buen alegron



Actúas como los culés, incapaces de decir nada malo de su equipo ni reconocer mal juego ni que el árbitro se haya equivocado.


----------



## Fiodor (2 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Las cosas como son.
> 
> Hoy se ha tenido mucha suerte. El Celta ha sido mejor, y todas las jugadas dudosas, han caido de nuestro lado.
> 
> ...



Los jugadores del Madrid no son conscientes de que en estos partidos se juegan la Liga. Han salido muy relajados. Y la mayoría ha tenido tiempo para descansar de las selecciones. No lo entiendo. Es mejor matarse en estos partidos que jugarse la Liga en el campo del Sevilla y del Atleti...


----------



## Otrasvidas (2 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Quien diga que lo de arriba no son penaltis que se lo haga mirar.
> 
> Si haces tres penaltis, te deben pitar 3 penaltis.
> Si no quieres que los piten no los hagas.




Tanto en los 3 penalties como en el gol anulado ha acertado el árbitro.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Abr 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Es mejor matarse en estos partidos que jugarse la Liga en el campo del Sevilla y del Atleti...



Si, es mejor, pero el Real Madrid siempre lo hace asi.  Necesita épica.

Por cierto, hoy el Bayern podría ser virtualmente campeón, peeeeero han estado jugando unos 20 segundos con 12 jugadores sobre el campo, con lo que es alineación indebida y por reglamento deben perder el partido 2-0. El Friburgo podría quejarse y seguro que les dan el partido por ganado, pero entonces te ganas la antipatía del Bayern y eso a largo plazo no es buena idea. Es más, en el Bayern dan por hecho que "no va a pasar nada". 

Mucho nos quejamos de que "en España", pero lo del Bayern en Alemania también tiene tela. Son muy buenos, pero los demás equipos le bailan el agua de una manera que no veas tu.


----------



## Otrasvidas (2 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Las cosas como son.
> 
> Hoy se ha tenido mucha suerte. El Celta ha sido mejor, y todas las jugadas dudosas, han caido de nuestro lado.
> 
> ...




El próximo es otro partido aparentemente plácido ante el Getafe, pero como salgan otra vez a hacer el tonto se pueden llevar un disgusto. Ya perdimos contra el Getafe en la primera vuelta. Ojo.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Abr 2022)

A ver, en el momento que el Barcelona se deje un empate, ya tenemos que perder 4 partidos. De 8.

Hay 2-3 partidos que son peligrosos, si se me apura 4. Pero cuando estás tan al final, salta la liebre el día más tonto. Una visita del Getafe o incluso del Levante al Bernabeu puede tornarse en una noche muy amarga. Es más, si este partido de hoy es en la jornada 4 o 5, estaríamos todos preocupadísimos. Como es en la 30, sabemos que ya da igual como juegues. Lo que hay que hacer es sumar, y el que venga detrás, que arree. Pero vaya...


----------



## Otrasvidas (2 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si, es mejor, pero el Real Madrid siempre lo hace asi.  Necesita épica.
> 
> Por cierto, hoy el Bayern podría ser virtualmente campeón, peeeeero han estado jugando unos 20 segundos con 12 jugadores sobre el campo, con lo que es alineación indebida y por reglamento deben perder el partido 2-0. El Friburgo podría quejarse y seguro que les dan el partido por ganado, pero entonces te ganas la antipatía del Bayern y eso a largo plazo no es buena idea. Es más, en el Bayern dan por hecho que "no va a pasar nada".
> 
> Mucho nos quejamos de que "en España", pero lo del Bayern en Alemania también tiene tela. Son muy buenos, pero los demás equipos le bailan el agua de una manera que no veas tu.



A mí la Bundesliga me parece bastante sobrevalorada entre esa diferencia aplastante del Bayern TEMPORADA TRAS TEMPORADA desde hace 10 temporadas o así, el Borussia siempre como segundón, el exceso de goleadas, partidos alocados,etc.
De hecho, en la siempre menospreciada Ligue 1, el PSG no ganó la pasada temporada, y en ésta, se las está viendo y deseando para ganar muchos de sus partidos.


----------



## Raul83 (2 Abr 2022)

De los 3 penaltis, sólo no me parece penalti el segundo. Y como se falló, pues lo del robo es una infamia.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Abr 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> A mí la Bundesliga me parece bastante sobrevalorada entre esa diferencia aplastante del Bayern TEMPORADA TRAS TEMPORADA desde hace 10 temporadas o así, el Borussia siempre como segundón, el exceso de goleadas, partidos alocados,etc.



El problema es que el Bayern "se porta bien" si "se portan bien con él". Es decir, que mientras el resto de equipos respeten el estatus de campeón y de "soy el mejor" del Bayern, funciona todo. Por ejemplo, es generoso con los repartos televisivos o con los fichajes. Pero luego viene el Leipzig y los ultras se quejan de que "no a los nuevos ricos". No vaya a ser que les salga competencia...

Cuando hay partes que no hacen lo que dice el Bayern, se encabronan mucho. Por ejemplo, el director deportivo del Bayern dijo que si se les ocurría no poner a Neuer de titular en la Mannschaft, y que fuera Ten Stegen, que Neuer NO iba a la selección. Con toda su jeta.

Si el Friburgo reclama, le dan el partido por ganado 2-0 seguro. En el Bayern dan por hecho que el Friburgo no va a reclamar. Como reclamen, vas a ver tu como se lia y el Friburgo ya puede apretar el culo.  Tocarle los huevos al Bayern siendo alemán, es una muy mala idea.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (2 Abr 2022)

El Getafe ha mejorado un huevo con Quique. Lo bueno es que han mejorado tanto que se han colocado bastante lejos del descenso, no van a salir con el cuchillo entre los dientes. Cuando nos ganaron en la primera vuelta estaban desesperados.

Pero bueno, a ver qué pasa mañana, partido a partido y tal. Estamos en una situación en la que determinados empates se pueden dar por buenos, tampoco hay que esperar ganarlo todo.

Hoy sin ir más lejos era un partido engañoso, por el calendario y porque el rival es mejor de lo que parece si miras la tabla.


----------



## Otrasvidas (2 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El Getafe ha mejorado un huevo con Quique. Lo bueno es que han mejorado tanto que se han colocado bastante lejos del descenso, no van a salir con el cuchillo entre los dientes. Cuando nos ganaron en la primera vuelta estaban desesperados.
> 
> Pero bueno, a ver qué pasa mañana, partido a partido y tal. Estamos en una situación en la que determinados empates se pueden dar por buenos, tampoco hay que esperar ganarlo todo.
> 
> Hoy sin ir más lejos era un partido engañoso, por el calendario y porque el rival es mejor de lo que parece si miras la tabla.




Al Getafe hay que vencerle. Los partidos en los que el Madrid se puede permitir no ganar son Sevilla y Atlético.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (2 Abr 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Al Getafe hay que vencerle. Los partidos en los que el Madrid se puede permitir no ganar son Sevilla y Atlético.



Si empatas con el Getafe, empatas con el Sevilla, y empatas con el Atleti, es lo mismo que ganar al Getafe y perder los otros dos.

Es más, si empatas con el Getafe y el Sevilla, y pierdes con el Atleti, es casi lo mismo porque obligas al Barça a hacer dos puntos más, que a estas alturas es aritméticamente casi lo mismo que ganar.

Cuando le sacas 9 puntos al segundo, te puedes permitir no ganar bastantes partidos. Otra cosa es cuántos te puedes permitir perder.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Abr 2022)

Hilarante el penalti que le acaban de pitar al patético de Madrid...lo de Mendy de hace un rato es una clamorosa agresión en comparación


----------



## Kartoffeln (2 Abr 2022)

Jajajaja lo del madrid es de traca, menudo robo a mano armada, luego os preguntáis porqué nadie os toma en serio cuando os quejáis de los árbitros. Está enfermos.


----------



## Manero (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Drogoprofe (2 Abr 2022)

Si no entra el BAR es penalty


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Abr 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1010486



Quitando la coña Mane, ¿qué penalty no era? Aunque claro, para ti no es penalty ni la mano de Piqué, pero sí lo es cualquiera que le piten al far$a.


----------



## ccc (2 Abr 2022)

Mirando a Maldini, te das cuenta, el tufo anti-madrid que tiene, y como hoy, ademas de mentir en el tema de los 2 ultimos de penalties ( que dice que no son), si que sale a decir que no son penalty y que el VAR deberia de intervenir: Grandisimo calvo hijo de puta: En este anyo he contado unos 10 arbitrajes del BCN del mismo guiso: 2 jugadas que pueden ser interpretables somn pitadas a favor del BCN: Y ahi ni mu. Sinceramente la gente del BCN viven en Narnia: Roban partido si, partido tambien y despues ven un partido del madrid con un arbitraje a "favor" y estan llorando 1 anyo entero: Que asco de periodistas y de club.

BENZEMA ACERCA LA LIGA AL REAL MADRID EN UN TRIUNFO ANTE EL CELTA MUY POLÉMICO. ¿LOS PENALTIS? - YouTube


----------



## artemis (2 Abr 2022)

Jajajaja contra el décimo primero de la Liga os tienen que pitar tres penalties y anular un gol del rival para que no hagáis el ridículo jajajajaajjaja


----------



## Drogoprofe (2 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Mirando a Maldini, te das cuenta, el tufo anti-madrid que tiene, y como hoy, ademas de mentir en el tema de los 2 ultimos de penalties ( que dice que no son), si que sale a decir que no son penalty y que el VAR deberia de intervenir: Grandisimo calvo hijo de puta: En este anyo he contado unos 10 arbitrajes del BCN del mismo guiso: 2 jugadas que pueden ser interpretables somn pitadas a favor del BCN: Y ahi ni mu. Sinceramente la gente del BCN viven en Narnia: Roban partido si, partido tambien y despues ven un partido del madrid con un arbitraje a "favor" y estan llorando 1 anyo entero: Que asco de periodistas y de club.
> 
> BENZEMA ACERCA LA LIGA AL REAL MADRID EN UN TRIUNFO ANTE EL CELTA MUY POLÉMICO. ¿LOS PENALTIS? - YouTube



Lo roura y Movistar, cuatro con los manolos, eso pasa desde el mes colonias.


----------



## Manero (2 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Quitando la coña Mane, ¿qué penalty no era? Aunque claro, para ti no es penalty ni la mano de Piqué, pero sí lo es cualquiera que le piten al far$a.



Ya me lo tomo a coña para no amargarme pero ninguno era penalti. Como mucho el primero se podía señalar porque parece que le contactan levemente por detrás pero no se ve claro, pero en los otros dos son los jugadores del Madrid los que buscan el contacto con la pierna de rival.

Y el gol anulado al Celta es el mismo caso que el gol en fuera de juego concedido a Francia en la Nations League porque la había tocado Eric García, y si aquello fué gol siguiendo el mismo criterio el del Celta de hoy también debía subir al marcador porque nadie ha dicho que se haya cambiado esa norma.

Por cierto, el Madrid ha ganado sin hacer ni un solo disparo a puerta en jugada.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Abr 2022)

Consenso total entre los ejpertox arbitrarios de la prensa merengue der júnjol de la lija: Pocos peñaltis san pitao hoy al Mañdic. To perfesto, no hay polémica, sirculen.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Abr 2022)

Bueno, por dar algunos datos.

Si miráis los números de los equipos top en casa, son muy parecidos todos. El mejor es el Sevilla que solo se ha dejado 4 empates en casa.

La diferencia está toda hecha fuera de casa. Hemos ganado 11 partidos de 15. El Atleti y el Betis, los siguientes, solo han ganado 7 partidos fuera.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Abr 2022)

Courtois conteniendo la risa cuando le preguntan por los 3 penaltis a favor


----------



## fieraverde (3 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Quien diga que lo de arriba no son penaltis que se lo haga mirar.
> 
> Si haces tres penaltis, te deben pitar 3 penaltis.
> Si no quieres que los piten no los hagas.




No te da puta vergüenza? En serio , nada? Ni un poquito?


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Abr 2022)

Sabemos que si es a favor del Mandril es pañalti siempre, eso está claro.

Ahora bien, cuándo es penalti en el resto de casos? alguien lo sabe?

Nadie en ermundo sabe cuándo es penalti en la lija, no se puede de saber.


----------



## Edu.R (3 Abr 2022)

A mi honestamente el único que me parece dudoso es el tercero, y tampoco se puede decir que no sea penalti.

Si por una jugada dudosa hablamos de robo, pues nada. Del tds pts pasamos al tds rbs.


----------



## xilebo (3 Abr 2022)

Muy bien hilado el titulo del marca


----------



## fieraverde (3 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A mi honestamente el único que me parece dudoso es el tercero, y tampoco se puede decir que no sea penalti.
> 
> Si por una jugada dudosa hablamos de robo, pues nada. Del tds pts pasamos al tds rbs.




Dudosa  si eso se lo pitan al farsa se oirian vuestros lloros desde Argelia, dudosa ..


----------



## Malvender (3 Abr 2022)

Como sufren los putos anti madridistas jajajjaja


----------



## fieraverde (3 Abr 2022)

Dicen que el calvo ha pitado otros dos penaltis en los vestuarios.


----------



## xilebo (3 Abr 2022)

Original tmb el titulo del AS


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Abr 2022)

os voy a desvelar el truco. 

sabéis que se supone que si el arbitrario lo pita, el VAR supuestamente no entra. Entonses, cuando es a favor del trampas, se pita siempre penalti por defesto, asín el VAR no entra y punto, aunque el supuesto contacto no sea penalti, sea de lo más dudoso, o aunque sea más contacto del atacante que del defensa. "ejque er VAR non entra, saes..."

son pequeños truquillos arbitrarios.


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Abr 2022)

la farsa del asunto es que el VAR siempre entra, porque lo están viendo aunque guarden silensio...


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Abr 2022)

si el arbitrario no lo pita, el VAR supuestamente no va a entrar si no es escandaloso...

pues ese es uno de los truqiillos arbitrarios de la lija


----------



## skan (3 Abr 2022)

Curioso que están los culerdos quejándose del Madrid pero la realidad es que el único equipo de la Liga al que no le han pitado ningún penalti en contra es al VARça Robalona FC.


----------



## nazi comunista (3 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Ya quisiera haber tenido Beckham la cabeza de Kroos, y Kroos los cojones de Beckham. Se parecen como un huevo a una castaña.
> 
> En cuanto veis a un rubio con los ojos azules pensáis que es maricón, me pregunto cómo lo sabéis.



Eres completamente sugnormal. Son iguales. Dos inútiles sin nivel para el Madrid que los ponen para que los madridistas maricones os hagáis pajas con rubios suaves. 

Ni Kroos tiene cabeza ni Beckham tenía cojones. Son dos mediocres que nunca debieron jugar en el Madrid. Solo para la audiencia homosexual madridista.


----------



## Dave Bowman (3 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Quien diga que lo de arriba no son penaltis que se lo haga mirar.
> 
> Si haces tres penaltis, te deben pitar 3 penaltis.
> Si no quieres que los piten no los hagas.



Haces bien en poner imagenes sueltas. Porque si pones las jugadas en movimiento es claro que los dos ultimos penaltis los jugadores del Madrid se están tirando antes de haber contacto.

Recuerdas el piscinazo de Vinicius en el Camp Nou? Pues lo mismo

Una cosa es que mireis a otro lado, pero decir que lo de hoy eran penaltis es de tipico langosta boomer que cuando es a favor suyo, todo es, y cuando es en contra o no le interesa dice chorradas como las q estás diciendo.


----------



## ravenare (3 Abr 2022)

Es raro que lo piten pero os lo pitan. Basura.


----------



## fieraverde (3 Abr 2022)

Santiago VARnabeu.


----------



## ccc (3 Abr 2022)

Una manera para observar si ha habido "robos" sistematicos, hay que ver una temporada entera, no partidos individuales:
Estadisticas que incluyen el partido de ayer:

Penaltis a favor y en contra en LaLiga 2021/22: ¿a qué equipo le han pitado más? | DAZN News España



EQUIPOPENALTIS A FAVORPENALTIS EN CONTRAGOLES DE PENALTIReal Madrid1038Valencia CF867Alavés765Real Sociedad756Barcelona706

Somos el equipo mas goleador, es tambien normal, que tengamos el mejor saldo de penalties; el BCN con 2 partidos menos, tiene el mismo saldo de penalties: No olvideis eso.

Con estas estadisticas, podemos observar que no hay estadisticas que llamen la atencion, quizas el BCN, que esta a 15 puntos del madrid y sin embargo tiene el mismo saldo de penalties. Ademas, fijaros en el detalle, de que no tienen ningun penalty en contra: Parece que los arbitros se lo piensan 2 veces antes de pitarles un penalty, pese a que la defensa del BCN ha hecho aguas por todas partes esta temporada.


Veamos las estadisticas del anyo pasado, liga que perdimos por 1 punto:

Real Madrid: El colista de los penaltis - AS.com


*Los penaltis en la Liga 2020-21*

*Equipo**Penaltis a favor**Penaltis en contra**Balance*Villarreal1394R. Sociedad1257Valencia1082Betis1091Eibar954Alavés835Barcelona853Valladolid871Atlético743Sevilla761Levante642Celta67-1Osasuna68-2Athletic56-1Getafe58-3Granada512-7Huesca45-1Cádiz410-6Real Madrid38-5Elche310-7

Aqui las estadisticas del BCN y en general de todos los equipos son correctas; ahora mirad las del real madrid.....es eso normal? Increible, no: Pues miraros las de los ultimos anyos; y pese a ser con el BCN siempre el equipo mas atacante estamos en numeros negativos, mientras que el BCN esta como lider de la seccion. Eso si que es increible y no tiene justificacion alguna.


----------



## fieraverde (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Paradigmas 2 (3 Abr 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Es raro que lo piten pero os lo pitan. Basura.



Sí, al Real Madrid es muy raro que se los piten, al Barcelona siempre.

Y si son en contra, al Farsa nunca se los pitan, ni estos, ni ninguno.


----------



## Roedr (3 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Original tmb el titulo del AS




El AS, que yo recuerde, jamás ha tenido ningún talento en las portadas. Al contrario del Marca, donde las portadas ingeniosas son la norma.


----------



## Roedr (3 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que cantidad de tias buenas hay metidas en esto del futbol,aunque supongo que si alguien osa mencionar lo de mujer florero le caeran palos hasta en el dni…



¿ejemplos gráficos?


----------



## Roedr (3 Abr 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Ganamos. 3 puntos más. Y a por el Chelsea.
> Partido de mierda de Casemiro, Asensio y Lucas Vazquez. Pero me la suda, este partido había que ganarlo sí o sí.
> 
> Objetivamente, yo no veo ninguna razón por la que* Camavinga y Valverde n*o vayan a ser titulares indiscutibles en Champions.
> ...



Salvo lesiones o cosas raras, esos dos van al banco. Me espero otra carlettada.


----------



## lewis (3 Abr 2022)

En el gol anulado al Celta Courtois despeja al palo y ya cambia la jugada?


----------



## feps (3 Abr 2022)

Lo de Carletto no tiene nombre. Casemiro y Kroos vagan por el campo persiguiendo sombras, y estoy convencido de que los volverá a poner contra el Chelsea. Y la obstinación por poner a la Barbie Asensio teniendo a Rodrygo Goes me parece una salvajada.

Ojalá Touchel pueda venir por los problemas internos del Chelsea.


----------



## Ulises 33 (3 Abr 2022)

lewis dijo:


> En el gol anulado al Celta Courtois despeja al palo y ya cambia la jugada?



PUede consultar el reglamento, si interviene en l a jugada es fuera de juego, si no lo hace no. EStorba al defensa, por lo tanto es fuera de juego.


----------



## lewis (3 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> PUede consultar el reglamento, si interviene en l a jugada es fuera de juego, si no lo hace no. EStorba al defensa, por lo tanto es fuera de juego.



La cuestión es si al jugar el balón un contrario (Courtois) es otra jugada, como paso con Francia o se considera la misma.


----------



## Ethan20 (3 Abr 2022)

A ver después de la humillación del 0-4 hubo llamadita de que necesitaban ayuda, eso ha sucedido toda la vida


----------



## fieraverde (3 Abr 2022)

Si hace falta pitar 456 penaltis no tengo duda que el calvo de mierda los pida.


----------



## manutartufo (3 Abr 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Si hace falta pitar 456 penaltis no tengo duda que el calvo de mierda los pida.



De ser así hubiera mandado repetir el que fallo Benzema, fuera penalty o no ,debería haberse repetido,y el var no entro....


----------



## Edu.R (3 Abr 2022)

Es una batalla perdida, el Real Madrid gana por los árbitros y los rivales siempre son ganadores morales.

Da igual que el árbitro acierte, como dijo Mourinho. "Había 2 tipos de entrenadores. Los que se quejan/critican los errores del árbitro y los que no dicen nada. Ahora con Guardiola hay 3: Tambien los que critican el acierto del árbitro". Esto vino porque en una final de Copa (Ganamos 1-2) a Pedro le anularon un gol por fuera de juego, y Guardiola dijo que no le pareció bien "porque estaba en fuera de juego solo por un par de centímetros".

Ese es el nivel, incluso aunque el Real Madrid gane por jugadas correctamente arbitradas será escandaloso y será injusto. En muchos sitios la propaganda funciona muy bien y la gente se lo cree. Ya sabéis, mejor vivir en la ignorancia.


----------



## fieraverde (3 Abr 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> De ser así hubiera mandado repetir el que fallo Benzema, fuera penalty o no ,debería haberse repetido,y el var no entro....



Por?


----------



## Edu.R (3 Abr 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Por?



Porque antes de chutar Benzema hay dos jugadores del Celta metidos en el área. Reglamentariamente el penalty debió haberse repetido.


----------



## manutartufo (3 Abr 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Por?



Porque entraron defensas antes de chutar.


----------



## fred (3 Abr 2022)

No ví el partido pero creo que en la retrasmisión ni salió no?


----------



## xilebo (3 Abr 2022)

*Otra vez Florentino en la sala VAR*


----------



## Otrasvidas (3 Abr 2022)

Le va a caer un carro al Cerdilla:


----------



## artemis (3 Abr 2022)

[ULTIMA HORA] El Real Madrid solicita a la UEFA que González Fuertes pite en Stamford Bridge


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Abr 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Le va a caer un carro al Cerdilla:



dependera de si han podido recuperar a diego carlos y fernando...o cualquiera de los tropecientos lesionados que tienen


----------



## fieraverde (3 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Porque antes de chutar Benzema hay dos jugadores del Celta metidos en el área. Reglamentariamente el penalty debió haberse repetido.




Diooooos jajajajaaaj madre mia .


----------



## fieraverde (3 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> dependera de si han podido recuperar a diego carlos y fernando...o cualquiera de los tropecientos lesionados que tienen



El Sevilla Palma hoy 4-0.


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Abr 2022)

qué es un penalti en la lija? se prejuntan los aficionaos al júngol

nobody in the entire world know


----------



## Otrasvidas (3 Abr 2022)

artemis dijo:


> [ULTIMA HORA] El Real Madrid solicita a la UEFA que González Fuertes pite en Stamford Bridge



Mejor De Burgos Bengoetxea


----------



## Otrasvidas (3 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> dependera de si han podido recuperar a diego carlos y fernando...o cualquiera de los tropecientos lesionados que tienen



Bah. En la primera parte ya irá 3-0. Y,cuando jueguen contra nosotros, irán a muerte. Que no os quepa ninguna duda.


----------



## nazi comunista (3 Abr 2022)

15 points a los polacos y los medios rojos los hacen protagonistas.

La liga está terminada y no hay que exigirles que corran mucho. Han hecho una gran temporada siendo una mierda de plantilla totalmente acabada hace 5 años. 

Que jueguen los suplentes y los jóvenes y que se vayan a tomar por culo de una vez Vinicio Asensio Rodrygo Modric Kroos que estoy hasta los huevos de ellos


----------



## Malvender (3 Abr 2022)

fred dijo:


> No ví el partido pero creo que en la retrasmisión ni salió no?



Atraco al Madrid.
Ese penalti debió haberse repetido


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Abr 2022)

debieron lansar 4 peñaltis
pocos me paresen


----------



## Otrasvidas (3 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> debieron lansar 4 peñaltis
> pocos me paresen



Si el rival comete 4 faltas dentro del área, pues se tendrán que pitar si se quiere hacer justicia.


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Abr 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Si el rival comete 4 faltas dentro del área, pues se tendrán que pitar si se quiere hacer justicia.



claro que sí, guapi


----------



## loquehayqueoir (3 Abr 2022)

No hay nada más nutridor que ver a toda la caterva del Atleti perder tiempo y salud intentando convencer a un foro de internet que no hubo penalti en un partido que ni le va ni le viene.

Cuando se mueran el Atleti va a tener las mismas Champions que cuando nacieron, y lo saben, lo tienen asumido.


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Abr 2022)

los tístulos no tiene valor en sí micsmos cuando el proseso es arbitrario


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Abr 2022)

ta projobido


----------



## xilebo (3 Abr 2022)

*Merecido premio para el árbitro del Celta-Madrid*


----------



## Dave Bowman (3 Abr 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Bah. En la primera parte ya irá 3-0. Y,cuando jueguen contra nosotros, irán a muerte. Que no os quepa ninguna duda.



Es por lo mismo que el Barça ganó 0-4 en el bernabeu hace 2 semanas.

Sin embargo es raro, el madrid lecciones de fútbol da bastante poquitas. Ni ganando la champions


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Abr 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Ganamos. 3 puntos más. Y a por el Chelsea.
> Partido de mierda de Casemiro, Asensio y Lucas Vazquez. Pero me la suda, este partido había que ganarlo sí o sí.
> 
> Objetivamente, yo no veo ninguna razón por la que Camavinga y Valverde no vayan a ser titulares indiscutibles en Champions.
> ...



Completamente de acuerdo. El relato oficial dice que ganemos como ganemos somos los villanos de la pelicula y cuando nos perjudican de manera que hasta el relato no puede taparlo, se justifica el robo...

Pues ante esa realidad...si ademas de ganar hacemos rabiar a quienes nos odian, mejor que mejor...


----------



## fachacine (3 Abr 2022)

Lágrimas culerdas, nutrición máxima


----------



## Ulises 33 (3 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo. El relato oficial dice que ganemos como ganemos somos los villanos de la pelicula y cuando nos perjudican de manera que hasta el relato no puede taparlo, se justifica el robo...
> 
> Pues ante esa realidad...si ademas de ganar hacemos rabiar a quienes nos odian, mejor que mejor...



Que va, el Madrid hace feliz a mucha gente, cuando gana a sus aficionados y cuando pierda a sus antis.
Los que rabian son imbéciles que le dan mucha importancia al fútbol. Luego nos montan una plandemia y todos a comportarse como borregos, solo gritan por chorradas.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (3 Abr 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Es por lo mismo que el Barça ganó 0-4 en el bernabeu hace 2 semanas.
> 
> Sin embargo es raro, el madrid lecciones de fútbol da bastante poquitas. Ni ganando la champions



El fútbol es un juego. Los juegos son una actividad social orientada a "resolver" o "ganar" el juego. Decir que el Madrid no da lecciones de fútbol ni cuando gana, a pesar de que gana con mucha frecuencia, es una gilipollez como un piano. Lo de las "lecciones de fútbol" es una llorera que viene de querer cambiar las reglas porque no se tiene nivel para resolver el juego, o al menos no con la frecuencia deseada.

Si queréis sublimación estética, para eso hay varios museos de talla mundial a distancia de paseo del Bernabéu. A algunos no solo nos gustan ambas cosas, sino que sabemos distinguirlas.


----------



## Dave Bowman (3 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo. El relato oficial dice que ganemos como ganemos somos los villanos de la pelicula y cuando nos perjudican de manera que hasta el relato no puede taparlo, se justifica el robo...
> 
> Pues ante esa realidad...si ademas de ganar hacemos rabiar a quienes nos odian, mejor que mejor...



No es hacer rabiar. Es luego escucharos retrasadeces mentales. Ayer el madrid no tiró a puerta salvo en los 3 penaltis. Y la lectura que hay q hay que hacer es que la gente os tiene envidia?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Abr 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> No es hacer rabiar. Es luego escucharos retrasadeces mentales. Ayer el madrid no tiró a puerta salvo en los 3 penaltis. Y la lectura que hay q hay que hacer es que la gente os tiene envidia?



Eran penalti o no?
Eran legal el gol de aspas o bien anulado?

Lo que algunos madridistas tenemos claro es que el relato periodistico español ha implementado que un mal arbitraje contra madrid es tolerable, un arbitraje que si es justo pero favorece al madrid es promadridismo y equivocarse a favor del madrid es promadridismo intolerable y que lo mas frecuente es lo ultimo.

Ahor mira en los ultimos años la relacion de trajetas recibidas a favor de Madrid, Bcn y atletico, la de expulsiones y la de penales y me dices.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (3 Abr 2022)

El problema es que se utilizan los errores arbitrales para tratar de justificarse ante la propia aficion, y eso lo hacen todos. Ayer frente al Celta, el unico error arbitral es el tercer penalti, pero ni tan siquiera se puede hablar de fallo grave, porque cuando menos existe un leve contacto.

El resultado por tanto deberia haber sido un empate a 1, pero de ahi a hablar de robo va un trecho largo.


----------



## Fiodor (3 Abr 2022)

A pesar de los últimos partidos, creo que, si se gana la Liga, Ancelotti debería seguir un año más. El Madrid ha jugado a gran nivel buena parte de la temporada. Su gran error ha sido quemar al equipo titular y que ahora estén agotados, pero hay que tener en cuenta que a él le dieron la plantilla hecha y apenas se ha modificado de la temporada anterior. Creo que si le dejan crear su plantilla para el año que viene, con un coste lógico, seguramente habrá más rotaciones. Dudo mucho que otro entrenador, viendo el banquillo, no hubiera quemado también al equipo titular. Lo mismo hizo Zidane el año pasado...


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (3 Abr 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> A pesar de los últimos partidos, creo que, si se gana la Liga, Ancelotti debería seguir un año más. El Madrid ha jugado a gran nivel buena parte de la temporada. Su gran error ha sido quemar al equipo titular y que ahora estén agotados, pero hay que tener en cuenta que a él le dieron la plantilla hecha y apenas se ha modificado de la temporada anterior. Creo que si le dejan crear su plantilla para el año que viene, con un coste lógico, seguramente habrá más rotaciones. Dudo mucho que otro entrenador, viendo el banquillo, no hubiera quemado también al equipo titular. Lo mismo hizo Zidane el año pasado...



Y lo mismo se decía de Zidane.

Por lo tanto, y en mi modesta opinión, no estaría mal traer a algún entrenador que utilice más jugadores y dé un poco de cancha a la cantera. Vamos, a los culerdos no les va mal y sacan jugadores de la cantera de vez en cuando.

Y pillar a un buen director técnico, aunque luego Floren le diga que se ficha al galáctico que él diga pues también.


----------



## Fiodor (3 Abr 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Y lo mismo se decía de Zidane.
> 
> Por lo tanto, y en mi modesta opinión, no estaría mal traer a algún entrenador que utilice más jugadores y dé un poco de cancha a la cantera. Vamos, a los culerdos no les va mal y sacan jugadores de la cantera de vez en cuando.
> 
> Y pillar a un buen director técnico, aunque luego Floren le diga que se ficha al galáctico que él diga pues también.



Con la presión que tiene un entrenador del Madrid, si las rotaciones funcionan, perfecto, pero como pinchen dos veces seguidas, da igual el entrenador que sea, porque se va a quedar con el equipo titular hasta que no puedan con su alma.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (3 Abr 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Con la presión que tiene un entrenador del Madrid, si las rotaciones funcionan, perfecto, pero como pinchen dos veces seguidas, da igual el entrenador que sea, porque se va a quedar con el equipo titular hasta que no puedan con su alma.



Igual es que lo que se necesita es alguien con cojones.

Yo me traía a Klopp y me dejaba de ostias.

Nunca he entendido lo de la presión de los entrenadores a estos nivels, más firmando varios años (los cobran seguro) por importes que te retiran si no eres retrasado mental.

Pero bueno.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (3 Abr 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> A pesar de los últimos partidos, creo que, si se gana la Liga, Ancelotti debería seguir un año más. El Madrid ha jugado a gran nivel buena parte de la temporada. Su gran error ha sido quemar al equipo titular y que ahora estén agotados, pero hay que tener en cuenta que a él le dieron la plantilla hecha y apenas se ha modificado de la temporada anterior. Creo que si le dejan crear su plantilla para el año que viene, con un coste lógico, seguramente habrá más rotaciones. Dudo mucho que otro entrenador, viendo el banquillo, no hubiera quemado también al equipo titular. Lo mismo hizo Zidane el año pasado...



Lo que lleva un poco a engaño es que la plantilla del Madrid es larguísima, las 25 fichas están pilladas, con 2 porteros solo, y ninguna ficha es para un canterano meritorio (los canteranos meritorios pueden jugar sin ficha del primer equipo, incluso mejor así para que puedan seguir jugando con el Castilla, pero quiero decir que son 25 fichas para hombretones como Dios manda).

Yo veo normal que Vallejo, Isco, Mariano o Marcelo jueguen entre poco y nada, y lo mismo para Bale o Hazard si Ancelotti no los ve para jugar por mucho que sea un derroche. Pero Ceballos por ejemplo es un buen futbolista, no un crack, pero un buen futbolista, y no se le ha dado ni bola en lugar de Kroos por ejemplo, que no está haciendo buena temporada. Jovic también debería haber jugado más, aunque fuera de suplente habitual, hay muchos partidos que teníamos ganados que podía haber dado un respiro a los arriba, además para venderlo mejor ponerlo 20 minutos para que se le vea por la tele aunque se arrastre, que no ponerlo nunca. A veces Zidane salía con un equipo digamos sorprendente, perdía, y volvían los mesmos onse cabrrones, pero es que Ancelotti ni lo ha intentado.

Que sí, que hay mucha bazofia, pero 25 fichas dan para bastante más de lo que está haciendo Ancelotti.


----------



## Ethan20 (3 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Eran penalti o no?
> Eran legal el gol de aspas o bien anulado?



Dos piscinazos y el gol mal anulado, según la regla de segunda jugada como contra Francia.

El relato en España lo marca el Sport y el MD, jaja me descojono con vosotros


----------



## nazi comunista (3 Abr 2022)

0-0 al descanso los gitanos gandaluzos y cagaluzos

Nos interesa el empate y se quedan a 11 y 14


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Abr 2022)

Señor,el Madrid años disparando a todo jugador joven que se mueve y el que si da la impresión de ser realmente especial va y se lo lleva el farsa por dos duros  

Pedri si...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Abr 2022)

Bueno creo que ya no habra quien dude que el rival por la liga es el Barcelona...tres empates y una derrota harian que la liga cambiase de dueño. Creo que los cules lo van a ganar todo estas ultimas jornadas.


----------



## ccc (3 Abr 2022)

Bueno, acabo de ver al BCN y que quereis que os diga,...,no nos equivocamos los que deciamos, que lo mejor para nosotros era que Messi siguiera 

La labor de Xavi es fundamental: Todos corren, todos presionan y esta sacando lo mejor del equipo. Es mas, me gusta lo que ofrecen.

Esto no quiere decir nada a largo plazo, el BCN esta en una fase buena y ha pasado las malas; nosotros llevamos una pajara desde enero y si, lo triste es que han pasado 3 meses. No jugamos a nada, el equipo se desmorona y todos estamos cagados: De ahi que estemos con 12 puntos de distancia y viviendo los partidos como si fueran una final; desde hace 6 partidos, estamos con la cantinela de: hoy hemos ganado la liga, el proximo dia sera en getafe, despues en sevilla y asi que ganemos matematicamente esta liga: Todos estamos decepecionados con Ancelotti y nadie quiere que siga; las victorias son pese a el, no gracias a el.

El BCN ha terminado su reconstruccion y si logran mantener este equipo (sin Dembele) son aspirantes a la liga, al igual que nosotros, pues son superiores al resto de equipos de la liga y el tema arbitral lo tienen ganado. Da igual que fichemos a Haaland y a Mbappe, este BCN tiene capacidad para generar juego y ganar con ello 3 de cada 4 partidos sin esfuerzos. Con Mbappe podemos ganar tb muchos partidos gratis, pero nunca tantos como el cloclaona, pues Casemiro no da una con bola, Modric es un viejo y Kroos solo sabe pasarla para atras.

Me da pena, ver que ellos estan en el camino de la reconstruccion en menos de 1 anyo, y lo han logrado totalmente arruinados y nosotros llevamos 4 anyos de travesia por el desierto. Y la que nos quedan insistiendo en un centro del campo que no funciona, y es quitarnos de un franchute que le daba 1000 oportunidades al gordo de hazard (puntos que nos costaron la liga pasada), a Isco o a Marcelo , para terminar con el italiano que ha jugado con los mismo 13 y ha apostado por la vieja guardia.


----------



## nazi comunista (3 Abr 2022)

Pues hala que le den por culo al Sevilla gitanoso y al triste de Lopetegui que da un asco que te cagas

El que dice que el Barcelona es el mejor del mundo

Florentino fue subnormal por fichar a ese cutre


----------



## xilebo (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## _Suso_ (3 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Señor,el Madrid años disparando a todo jugador joven que se mueve y el que si da la impresión de ser realmente especial va y se lo lleva el farsa por dos duros
> 
> Pedri si...



Yo, que soy seguidor de Las Palmas y lo había visto mucho jugar lo dije cuando lo ficharon, que habían fichado una joya y en este hilo muchos supuestos entendidos en fútbol me llamaron de todo.


----------



## Edu.R (3 Abr 2022)

Era importante cortar cualquier amago de hundimiento tras el 0-4. 

La realidad es que ahora el Barcelona es el que mejor está, pero esos meses de zozobra cuando eramos los mejores nos han dado esta renta.

Es muy difícil hacer una vuelta 53 de 57 puntos, que es a lo que aspira el Barcelona. Por muy bien que juegues en algún partido tienes siempre mala fortuna o algo. Yo creo que en el Camp Nou ganarán todo, pero en alguna de las 4 salidas (Levante, Betis, Real Sociedad o Getafe) se dejarán puntos, y entonces ya necesitan 4 fallos del Real Madrid (3 derrotas incluidas) en 8 partidos que nos quedan. Igualmente, son unos números de récord. Solo se han dejado 2 empates (Granada y Espanyol) en toda la segunda vuelta.

Hay 2 partidos del Real Madrid que son muy factibles que tengan fallo (Pizjuán y Wanda), dos que podrían tenerlo (Pamplona y Cádiz), pero los 4 del Bernabeu deberían no ser un problema. Habrá que ver si hay algo en juego el último día contra el Betis, eso si. Yo si fuera del Barcelona pensaría que se puede conseguir, aunque tiene que salir todo perfecto. 

De momento esta semana a traernos algo bueno de Londres y a ganar al Getafe, que tampoco nos lo va a regalar ni mucho menos.


----------



## nazi comunista (3 Abr 2022)

Ancelotti ha hecho un milagro con esta plantilla de mierda pura.

Sobran 20 jugadores que no sirven ni para cortar el césped.


----------



## Dave Bowman (3 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El fútbol es un juego. Los juegos son una actividad social orientada a "resolver" o "ganar" el juego. Decir que el Madrid no da lecciones de fútbol ni cuando gana, a pesar de que gana con mucha frecuencia, es una gilipollez como un piano. Lo de las "lecciones de fútbol" es una llorera que viene de querer cambiar las reglas porque no se tiene nivel para resolver el juego, o al menos no con la frecuencia deseada.
> 
> Si queréis sublimación estética, para eso hay varios museos de talla mundial a distancia de paseo del Bernabéu. A algunos no solo nos gustan ambas cosas, sino que sabemos distinguirlas.



Lol. Lo que hay que oir, justificar el pobre juego del madrid con conceptos pedagogicos del juego.

Esto es como cuando con una plantilla multimillonaria, en tiempos de Mourinho, se defendia el contragolpe. Si, el contragolpe, como el Logroñes recien ascendido en los 80.

Siendo un "juego" y una "actividad social", cuando tienes millones de medios mas que tus rivales, que menos que demostrar que sabes hacerlo mejor, no crees? Aunque solo sea por un poco de amor propio.

Que aqui parece que con tal de justificarse vale cualquier cosa. 



bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Eran penalti o no?
> Eran legal el gol de aspas o bien anulado?
> 
> Lo que algunos madridistas tenemos claro es que el relato periodistico español ha implementado que un mal arbitraje contra madrid es tolerable, un arbitraje que si es justo pero favorece al madrid es promadridismo y equivocarse a favor del madrid es promadridismo intolerable y que lo mas frecuente es lo ultimo.
> ...



para mi el gol de aspas está bien anulado y tb bien pitado el primer penalti. Los otros 2 se los pitan al Barsa y estáis aquí llorando sangre.


----------



## Chispeante (3 Abr 2022)

Pobre Ancelotti, que mala suerte tiene el pobre, siempre que ha entrenado al Madrid le ha tocado cargar con una plantilla corta, tan corta y tan mala que tuvo que reventar a los titulares. No le dan otra opción. Ya le pasó durante su primera etapa, con un tal Casemiro, un birrias de jugador, nada prometedor, que se tuvo que buscar los minutos en el Oporto. Y ahora igual, que mira en al banquillo a ver a quien pone en el centro del campo para dar descanso a los titulares y le salen tres tuercebotas como Camavinga, Valverde y Ceballos, de los que no se puede esperar ni 20 minutos dignos. Lo de la plantilla corta y mala es también trabajo del entrenador. El decir "son malos" lo puedo hacer yo, mi tío y un señor que pase por la calle. Pero si tienes a Rodrigo, Hazard, Bale, Jovic, los tres del centro del campo antes mencionados, los chavales del Castilla y alguno más que se me olvida, no puedes decir que la plantilla no da para más. Te buscas la vida o haces terapia de grupo de puticlub en puticlub, me da igual el método, pero de ahí sacas materia prima para que al menos para que los titulares jueguen lo justo y necesario. 

La Liga dura 38 jornadas y todo apunta a que la vamos a ganar nosotros. Ese es mi pronóstico y sería lo justo. Pero es justo también reconocer que si el Barcelona no hubiera tenido una primera vuelta tan pestuza ahora mismo nos estaría achuchando el culo y lo íbamos a pasar realmente mal. Eran muchos los foreros que coincidían en el vaticinio: en los últimos partidos vamos a vivir de las rentas acumuladas durante la primera parte de la temporada. Vamos a templar los nervios, que la cosa está de cara, pero es decepcionante terminar ganando una Liga con esa sensación tan "meh". 

p.d. Vinicius han pegado un bajón bastante serio. A ver como le llevamos de nuevo por el buen camino.


----------



## Chichimango (3 Abr 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> La Liga dura 38 jornadas y todo apunta a que la vamos a ganar nosotros. Ese es mi pronóstico y sería lo justo.



Y lo necesario... Como se les ocurra perder esta Liga la gente se puede volver muy loca y empezar a pedir purgas en plan bestia. Y claro que hay que hacer limpieza, pero sin pegarle fuego a nada. En la plantilla hay 12-14 jugadores muy válidos con los que se puede montar un proyecto ganador, a poco que te traigas a Mbappé, a Halaand y alguno más. 

Y si lo piensas, en cuatro años de transición (que sí, se nos están haciendo largos de cojones) ganar dos ligas tampoco es una catástrofe, ni mucho menos.


----------



## Edu.R (3 Abr 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Y lo necesario... Como se les ocurra perder esta Liga la gente se puede volver muy loca y empezar a pedir purgas en plan bestia. Y claro que hay que hacer limpieza, pero sin pegarle fuego a nada. En la plantilla hay 12-14 jugadores muy válidos con los que se puede montar un proyecto ganador, a poco que te traigas a Mbappé, a Halaand y alguno más.
> 
> Y si lo piensas, en cuatro años de transición (que sí, se nos están haciendo largos de cojones) ganar dos ligas tampoco es una catástrofe, ni mucho menos.



Tu piensa que si todo va "como debe", el Barcelona en 4 temporadas ha ganado 1 Liga y 1 Copa. Su hundimiento empezó con el 4-0 de Liverpool, y por el medio... 1 Copa del Rey (La Liga de aquella temporada ya estaba ganada). Con unas cuantas humillaciones.

Al final el Barcelona va muy pelado, que a nadie se le olvide que en verano tienen que vender jugadores, y ya veremos cuales son.

Lo que hay que hacer es traernos algo bueno de Londres y ganar al Getafe. Cada semana que pase y el status quo no cambie, es una semana de tranquilidad.


----------



## Chispeante (3 Abr 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Y lo necesario... Como se les ocurra perder esta Liga la gente se puede volver muy loca y empezar a pedir purgas en plan bestia. Y claro que hay que hacer limpieza, pero sin pegarle fuego a nada. En la plantilla hay 12-14 jugadores muy válidos con los que se puede montar un proyecto ganador, a poco que te traigas a Mbappé, a Halaand y alguno más.
> 
> Y si lo piensas, en cuatro años de transición (que sí, se nos están haciendo largos de cojones) ganar dos ligas tampoco es una catástrofe, ni mucho menos.



En frío, con los números en la mano, si finalmente se gana esta Liga, los resultados son más que correctos. Dos ligas, un subcampeonato y unas semifinales en Europa. Hasta ahí vamos bien. Lo malo, la sensación de pesadez que transmiten, de no ser un equipo chispeante (  ) ,de ver a los mismos de siempre atascados en la mismo de hace 5 años. Siendo justos, cuando los titulares han estado finos, la mejora con relación a los últimos años de Zidane ha sido clara. Lo triste es este final tan largo y tan previsible.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 Abr 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Siendo un "juego" y una "actividad social", cuando tienes millones de medios mas que tus rivales, que menos que demostrar que sabes hacerlo mejor, no crees?



Si miras la sala de trofeos y si me apuras la clasificación a día de hoy, creo que está razonablemente bien demostrado que lo hacemos mejor que los rivales.

No entiendo mucho qué es lo que argumentas aquí. Si te refieres al partido de ayer en concreto, pues si, el Madrid tuvo suerte, igual que ha tenido mala suerte en partidos que no ha ganado y nadie llora. En el fútbol hay mucha variabilidad, a un partido pueden pasar cosas muy raras.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Abr 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> p.d. Vinicius han pegado un bajón bastante serio. A ver como le llevamos de nuevo por el buen camino.



Vinicius ha pegado un bajon porque ocurre lo de siempre,que algunos jugadores tienen un nivel de exigencia muuuy alto y poco reconocimiento para esa exigencia,nivel que es dificil de mantener en esas condiciones,y con otros jugadores es justo al reves,solo necesitan hacer algo de estadistica para ser considerados estrellas.Y pienso en Vinicius y en Benzema,y que tener que encarar una y otra vez es una tarea muy ingrata para que luego la gloria se la lleve el que espera los balones para rematar

Tambien en otras zonas pasa, es infinitamente mas facil “ser regular” siendo Kroos o Casemiro jugando al tran tran y pases faciles,que siendo Valverde o Camavinga,y tratando de romper hacia arriba cuando hay oportunidad…

yo creo que mucha gente no entiende de futbol,y mira que no es algo especialmente complicado…


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Señor,el Madrid años disparando a todo jugador joven que se mueve y el que si da la impresión de ser realmente especial va y se lo lleva el farsa por dos duros
> 
> Pedri si...



Pero no solo Pedri. ¿Donde miran los ojeadores de Madrí que no vieron a Araujo, Ansu, Gavi, Pedri,...?


----------



## Dave Bowman (4 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Si miras la sala de trofeos y si me apuras la clasificación a día de hoy, creo que está razonablemente bien demostrado que lo hacemos mejor que los rivales.
> 
> No entiendo mucho qué es lo que argumentas aquí. Si te refieres al partido de ayer en concreto, pues si, el Madrid tuvo suerte, igual que ha tenido mala suerte en partidos que no ha ganado y nadie llora. En el fútbol hay mucha variabilidad, a un partido pueden pasar cosas muy raras.



Si, claro que si. Si miro la sala de trofeos claro que sé que el Madrid es el que más tiene.

El fútbol puede ser tan sencillo como ser el que más veces mete la pelotita en la portería rival, o si lo miras en profundidad se puede complicar y analizar muchas otras cosas.

Lo de pensar que el mejor es que mas goles marca está muy bien para mi novia o para mi abuela cuando ve los partidos de España. Pero coño, un poquito de criterio, no?

Lo que pasa es que hay algo más que el resultadismo. Y creo que entre todos podríamos hacer una lista de una docena de equipos a los cuales, se les puede y se les debe exigir más que al resto.

Cuando tienes un estadio 5 estrellas, campos de entrenamiento donde se pueden jugar hasta partidos oficiales. Tienes también entrenadores y jugadores prácticamente a la carta. Cuentas con un sector bastante gordo e importante de la prensa dedicada a ti y en tu favor. Una masa social espectacular detrás, sponsors, patrocinadores. Una cantera desarrollada a través de los 5 continentes, pues que cojones...claro que hay mucho más motivos para esperar bastante más del "mejor equipo del mundo" o de cualquiera de esa docena de equipos.

Decía que no sólo es visitar la sala de trofeos. Porque efectivamente, el Madrid tiene 13 Champions. Pero yo te puedo discutir que hay, como mínimo, 4 en las que no era ni si quiera el mejor equipo de su país.

Cuantas temporadas en los últimos años hemos escuchado en febrero de "mejor nos centramos en la champions que son solo 6 partidos"? Es que ha habido años que eso se ha escuchado incluso en noviembre. Años de no jugar a nada.

O las 3 Champions seguidas. Pero vosotros recordáis como jugaba aquel Madrid de Zidane? Que hasta Solari parecía un crack despues? Y lo de Mourinho? El pobre aficionado del Madrid "obligado" a defender lo de puta madre que era jugar al contragolpe? Que oye, contra el Bayern pues aún vale. Pero es que ya era hasta normal ver a cualquier Levante o Celta de la vida, dominando en el Bernabeu. Y ni estoy queriendo exagerar ni eso ha sido solo con Mourinho.

La identidad del Madrid es el caracter, el no rendirse nunca, la heroica, el volcarse hasta conseguirlo. Grandes valores sin duda que muchas veces he querido para mi equipo. Pero te aseguro que quedarme mirando para la tv pensando "es que juegan de puta madre, se lo merecen", bastantes poquitas veces.

En los últimos 30 años el Madrid ha ganado 9 Ligas, y solo ha ganado seguidas la de 2006-2007 y 2007-2008 y ha ganado 3 Copas del Rey en los últimos 30 años. Eso si, ha ganado 7 Champions en ese tiempo. Dato q ni se entiende por otra parte.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Abr 2022)

Esta lija ha sido un escándalo jornada tras jornada.

Ha habido temporadas en las que las ayuditas, que siempre han estao ahí, se conbinaban con algunas jornadas de júnjol.

pero esta temporada ha sido algo espeluznante. La intervención barbitraria ha sido lo más destacao desde que comenzó, quitando a unos y sosteniendo a otros.

Con el Atleti ha habido ensañamiento durante varios meses, con diluvio de tarjetazos, expulsiones espeluznantes y encadenando arbitriajes jornada tras jornada de lo más grotesco que se recuerda, con auténticas escabechinas que la prensa merengue, que es la única que hay, ha venido silenciado.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 Abr 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Lo de pensar que el mejor es que mas goles marca está muy bien para mi novia o para mi abuela cuando ve los partidos de España. Pero coño, un poquito de criterio, no?



Aparentemente tu novia y tu abuela tienen bastante más criterio de lo que piensas. Mis dies para ambas.



Dave Bowman dijo:


> La identidad del Madrid es el caracter, el no rendirse nunca, la heroica, el volcarse hasta conseguirlo. Grandes valores sin duda que muchas veces he querido para mi equipo. Pero te aseguro que quedarme mirando para la tv pensando "es que juegan de puta madre, se lo merecen", bastantes poquitas veces.



Lo de "merecer" en un juego es un premio de consolación, bastante artificial por cierto, para quien no ha ganado. Hasta que pongan puntuación como en el salto de trampolín, la victoria se cuenta metiendo más goles que el contrario. Lo que sí que hay, y por eso el fútbol es la hostia, son muchas maneras diferentes, casi infinitas, de marcar más goles que el contrario. Pero a largo plazo, no te hablo de un partido o ni siquiera de una temporada, la suerte no existe, ni buena ni mala. Y el "merecimiento" sin premio no es más que el nombre que le damos a la mala suerte.

Intentar juzgar un juego por su estética es como intentar puntuar una película o un cuadro, una tontería.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (4 Abr 2022)

Me tenéis ya hasta los huevos con el derrotismo del Madrid y las mamadas al Barça.

Vamos a ver...

el Madrid está en cuartos de CL después de haberle ganado en una remontada épica al puto PSG. Vamos primeros de Liga y le sacamos 12 puntos al segundo. Que sí, que tenemos de entrenador a un señor mayor que estaba semiretirado en el Everton. Y que no tenemos lateral derecho y que nuestro centro del campo está para sopitas. Vale, de acuerdo, cojonudo. Vamos primeros y estamos en cuartos de Champions.

El Barcelona tiene una puta mentira de equipo. Su único defensa digno es Araújo (que se va a la Premier en verano) y su único atacante top es Dembele (que se va al PSG en verano). No tienen un clavo, no pueden fichar a ningún jugador top 50 en su puesto y están jugando la puta Europa League contra el Eintracht de Frankfurt. Eso sí: se manejan en los despachos como Dios y controlan el relato periodístico como Dios. Al César, lo que es del César.

El Madrid gana esta Liga con la punta de la polla. Y en CL vamos a competir y a ver qué pasa. No sería la primera vez que nos plantamos en la final con cuatro mataos. Si hay alguien capaz de ganar la Champions con un señor mayor en la banda, Lucas Vazquez de lateral y un centro del campo en taca taca somos nosotros.


----------



## hijodepantera (4 Abr 2022)

Llegamos muy justos y esta debacle física tanto en fútbol como en los canastos no la entiendo del todo y empiezo a sospechar de las vacunas.
No sé si nos dara para solo perder 2 partidos y empatar 1.
Me acojona el betis en el último partido en el que podríamos llegar a un punto de la farsa.
Laporta es un mafioso premium y el peor peligro para el Madrid.


----------



## spam (4 Abr 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Me tenéis ya hasta los huevos con el derrotismo del Madrid y las mamadas al Barça.
> 
> Vamos a ver...
> 
> ...



Amén, hermano. El Madrid es esto, joder.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (4 Abr 2022)

Muy inspirado símil.


----------



## Tubiegah (4 Abr 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Llegamos muy justos y esta debacle física tanto en fútbol como en los canastos no la entiendo del todo y empiezo a sospechar de las vacunas.
> No sé si nos dara para solo perder 2 partidos y empatar 1.
> Me acojona el betis en el último partido en el que podríamos llegar a un punto de la farsa.
> Laporta es un mafioso premium y el peor peligro para el Madrid.



con el bienqueda de floper me creo que seamos el único equipo que se ha pinchao las vacunas de verdad


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Abr 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Me tenéis ya hasta los huevos con el derrotismo del Madrid y las mamadas al Barça.
> 
> Vamos a ver...
> 
> ...



He de replicarte en una cosa, importante, eso si: el taca taca es lo que usan los bebes para caminar, lo que necesita nuestro centro del campo es un andador, como la gente mayor...


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Abr 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Lol. Lo que hay que oir, justificar el pobre juego del madrid con conceptos pedagogicos del juego.
> 
> Esto es como cuando con una plantilla multimillonaria, en tiempos de Mourinho, se defendia el contragolpe. Si, el contragolpe, como el Logroñes recien ascendido en los 80.
> 
> ...



Lo raro es que les piten al Cagalona FC un penalti en contra. Todo el mundo no ha inventado el fútbol, no pueden aspirar a jugar el auténtico fútbol.


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero no solo Pedri. ¿Donde miran los ojeadores de Madrí que no vieron a Araujo, Ansu, Gavi, Pedri,...?



Claro, hay que fichar a todo el mundo, es fácil ver las cosas una vez pasadas. ¿Gavi, en serio? Ansu l leva dos años para desgracia del chaval prácticamente en blanco y Pedri es bueno, pero tiene más propaganda que realidad. A toro pasado son todos muy listos, pero luego la cantera del Madrid es la que más jugadores tiene en las ligas importantes.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Claro, hay que fichar a todo el mundo, es fácil ver las cosas una vez pasadas. ¿Gavi, en serio? Ansu l leva dos años para desgracia del chaval prácticamente en blanco y Pedri es bueno, pero tiene más propaganda que realidad. A toro pasado son todos muy listos, pero luego la cantera del Madrid es la que más jugadores tiene en las ligas importantes.



Pero cuánto ha jugado Miguel?


----------



## fieraverde (4 Abr 2022)

Penalti.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Abr 2022)

está claro. Es antiestético que en la lija unos se tengan que dejar el alma para sumar algún punto y otros no necesiten hacer ese sobreesfuerzo porque jamás les perjudica un arbitriaje.


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Esta lija ha sido un escándalo jornada tras jornada.
> 
> Ha habido temporadas en las que las ayuditas, que siempre han estao ahí, se conbinaban con algunas jornadas de júnjol.
> 
> ...



La prensa merengue,      te ha faltado decir que Manolo Lama es del Madrid y lo bordas. Por eso el año pasado no ganó la liga y este año no dijo TEbas que tenía que jugar la champiñones, el ASport y el Marsa prensa del Madrid. Luego nos sorprendemos de la plandemia.


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> con el bienqueda de floper me creo que seamos el único equipo que se ha pinchao las vacunas de verdad



HAce meses escuche que algunos jugadores no se habían vacuñado, tampoco se sabe las dosis. Lo del físico es una milonga cuando el entrenador tiene a gente con más brio en el banquillo, ahora pensarán que los abuelos estén 9 meses en plena forma.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> La prensa merengue,      te ha faltado decir que Manolo Lama es del Madrid y lo bordas. Por eso el año pasado no ganó la liga y este año no dijo TEbas que tenía que jugar la champiñones, el ASport y el Marsa prensa del Madrid. Luego nos sorprendemos de la plandemia.



La prensa merengue no existe?

En júrgol está la prensa merengue, que es la principal, y luego está la culé. No hay más.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Abr 2022)

y en la lija sólo hay 2 equipos que jamás son perjudicados por un arbitriaje. No hace falta que os diga cuáles son esos dos equipos.

Al resto les dan o les quitan en función de lo que vengan necesitando esos dos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Abr 2022)

Por eso tiene tantísimo mérito arrancarles una lija a esos dos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> La prensa merengue no existe?
> 
> En júrgol está la prensa merengue, que es la principal, y luego está la culé. No hay más.



NO, no hay prensa merengue, si al asport y el marsa le llamas prensa merengue es tu problema que no sepas donde vives.
Prensa que habla del Madrid, no prensa que defienda al Madrid, salvo alguno que es del Madrid, el resto son antis, empezando por su emisoara, radio torino. Igualito que el sport culeriano y el inmundo deportivo.
Personalmente lo prefiero así, para tener prenbsa que trate a sus lectores como subnormales, prefiero que no exista.


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> y en la lija sólo hay 2 equipos que jamás son perjudicados por un arbitriaje. No hace falta que os diga cuáles son esos dos equipos.
> 
> Al resto les dan o les quitan en función de lo que vengan necesitando esos dos.



Sigues sin tener ni puta idea, para variar, no razonas, solo dices cosas de forofo. Si mira usted los datos estadísticos el Madrid, ese que nunca le perjudican estuve el año pasado de los ´ultimos puestos de las ligares europeas en cuanto a penaltis, por no hablar del saldo arbitrarl de los últimos años de tarjetas, expulsiones y penaltis. Pero si se siente más cómodo como forofo, pues que sea feliz, cada uno se entretiene como quiere. Al único equipo que le tachan de robar cuando el arbitro acierta. 
La prensa es del Madrid, muy del madrid que se nota como hablan de los datos económicos del CAgalona y del patético de Madrid, están todos los días comentándolos, por no saber no saben ni el tipo de ficha de jugadores ni nada, solo saben hablar de morbos y preguntar las mismas mierdas de siempre, luego se quejan que cada vez lo lee menos gente y los escucha menos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> NO, no hay prensa merengue, si al asport y el marsa le llamas prensa merengue es tu problema que no sepas donde vives.
> Prensa que habla del Madrid, no prensa que defienda al Madrid, salvo alguno que es del Madrid, el resto son antis, empezando por su emisoara, radio torino. Igualito que el sport culeriano y el inmundo deportivo.
> Personalmente lo prefiero así, para tener prenbsa que trate a sus lectores como subnormales, prefiero que no exista.



Prensa que sólo habla del Madrid, que sólo habla bien del Madrid, que sólo le interesa el Madrid...pero no es merengue...no, qué va a ser merengue, qué tontería!


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Abr 2022)

Al Madrid y al Barsa no hay barbitrario que se atreva a perjudicarles deliberadamente en un partido. Eso no se ha visto jamás.


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Prensa que sólo habla del Madrid, que sólo habla bien del Madrid, que sólo le interesa el Madrid...pero no es merengue...no, qué va a ser merengue, qué tontería!



   director del AS que dice que el Madrid gana una champions league vergonzante, periodistas que sacan fotos para hacer memes cuando están en la playa ( el asport), periodistas que hacen campaña contra florentino, que tratan a jugadores del Madrid diferente a los de otros equipos en la misma situación. Sigues sin enterarte, una cuestióin es hablar del Madrid y otro bien del Madrid, pero tu a lo tuyo. Seguro que esa prensa que dice que Xavineta ha inventado el fútbol y Zidane era un tuercebotas, etc. Las tragaderas que tienen los aficionados del cagalona del patético no tienen nombre. Los que criticaban sin parar a Cristiano y a Messi decían que era un fenómeno que se desmacarba sin andar, y no solo lo decían los culerianos.
Hay gente que se fija en los hechos, otros en los deseos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Abr 2022)

alguien se imagina que un jugador del Madrid o el Barsa reciba una falta, que el bárbitro no la señale, le saque roja al jugador del Madrid o el Barsa por reclamarla y conceda falta a favor del contrario? todo eso en una misma jugada. 

Pues estás cosas y cosas peores pasan cada jornada, si no eres del Madrid o el Barsa


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Al Madrid y al Barsa no hay barbitrario que se atreva a perjudicarles deliberadamente en un partido. Eso no se ha visto jamás.



 este año hemos tenido un árbitro que viendo una agresión a un jugador del Madrid avisa al agresor que no lo haga más, sin sacar tarjeta por supuesto, yen otros amenaza al agredido. En fin, eres un provocador , como los cm de política.
El ignore es tu amigo, para decir imbecilidades ya esta el sport culo y el inmundo deportivo.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (4 Abr 2022)

Tiene razón el bot: centro del campo en andador, no en taca taca.

Por otra parte....¿Gavi? ¿Gavi? Pero ¿os dais cuenta de lo que estáis diciendo? ¿Pero quién coño es Gavi? Un chaval de la empresa de representación de Puyol y De La Peña (íntimos de Luis Enrique) a quien L.E. está llevando a la Selección porque el fútbol es un negocio que está podrido hasta la médula. Y saca tajada todo Dios. ¿Gavi? Gavi es un mermao que pasaba por ahí y le ha tocado la lotería de jugar en este Barça en este momento. De aquí a cinco años no se acuerda de Gavi ni la madre que lo parió.

¿Pedri? Un centrocampista montonero, de los de contención y pase horizontal al pie. Que si le dejas jugar te la lía, claro, como te la lía cualquier centrocampista serio de cualquier equipo serio. Pero el canario va más hinchado que un globo. Típico crío al que se le adivina futuro de crack y está todo el mundo metido en el ajo a sueldo. El enano de pelo blanco y cara de mala hostia del Chiringuito se lleva comisión del entorno del chaval desde que tenía 13 años. Un buen centrocampista, como hay 500 en el fútbol.

¿Ansu Fati? Un fenómeno. Un delantero de la hostia y el mayor proyecto futbolístico español desde Raúl. Pero está cojo perdido. Está más cojo que Hazard. El Barça lo está aguantando por ver si se lo encaloma a algún imbécil que compre de oído (ya no quedan tolilis así ni en la China). Pero este chaval va a tener la carrera más corta que la polla de Luis Tosar.

Y ya. Eso es el Barça. Que les compre el relato toda la caterva de niños rata del tik tok y del Twitch. Aquí somos gente seria.


----------



## fieraverde (4 Abr 2022)

Con este calvo no hacen falta haalands ni mbappéses.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Abr 2022)

pero vamos, que tampoco voy a ser yo el que dejcubra a nadie a estas alturas nada que no se sepa ya de sobra.

Pero es que además hay como miedo a hablar de ello. Es como que si un equipo o un jugador habla de ello...pues te castigan. Es tremendo


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Abr 2022)

Hay miedo en la lija a hablar de esos temas. Los jugadores, entrenadores y equipos tienen que guardar silencio si no quieren recibir represalias.


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Abr 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Tiene razón el bot: centro del campo en andador, no en taca taca.
> 
> Por otra parte....¿Gavi? ¿Gavi? Pero ¿os dais cuenta de lo que estáis diciendo? ¿Pero quién coño es Gavi? Un chaval de la empresa de representación de Puyol y De La Peña (íntimos de Luis Enrique) a quien L.E. está llevando a la Selección porque el fútbol es un negocio que está podrido hasta la médula. Y saca tajada todo Dios. ¿Gavi? Gavi es un mermao que pasaba por ahí y le ha tocado la lotería de jugar en este Barça en este momento. De aquí a cinco años no se acuerda de Gavi ni la madre que lo parió.
> 
> ...



La desgracia le ha tocado al Ansu FAti, tenía una gran pinta, pero dos años parados y con lesiones tan graves ( por cierto, se tuve que operar de urgencia por mala recuperación y se callaron como putas la prensa, para variar), con lesiones tran graves va a ser difícil que pueda volver a jugar en condiciones.
De GAvi, en lo que le he visto es un creido que reparte ostias como panes, con expulsiones perdonadas, no es nada. Pedri habrá que verlo con el tiempo, pero como siempre, con dos partidos ya tienen cracks mundiales en este país, luego lleva los mamadou de turno del BAyern y otros equipos y les pasan por encima. No se que pasará pero recuerdo tantos figuras que han vendido de la supermasía, pero son pérfiles de jugadores que encima con el fútbol de ahora no valen una mierda, ahora el físico es muyyyyyy importante o te pasan por encima, aunque Carletto no quiere enterarse.
¿alguien sabe cuanto ha costado l a renovación de Ansu FAti? es tremendo como las renovaciones de ciertos jugadores no hay manera de saber el coste, y de otros a los cuatro vientos. Lo mismo ahí está el tema de la bajada de margen salarial para los culerianos.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (4 Abr 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Si, claro que si. Si miro la sala de trofeos claro que sé que el Madrid es el que más tiene.
> 
> El fútbol puede ser tan sencillo como ser el que más veces mete la pelotita en la portería rival, o si lo miras en profundidad se puede complicar y analizar muchas otras cosas.
> 
> ...



Se entiende porque en esos 30 años se ha dejado la liga para el barsa en bandeja. De la copa se ha tirado el real Madrid solito. Pero la liga, joder es obsceno ya. Están que si xavi y que si equipazo y no se que pollas, y sin chanzas arbitrales y equipos jugándoles andanado (RM INCLUIDO) estarían séptimos.

Europa es donde se miden las cosas. Ahí el Madrid es el mejor.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (4 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Esta lija ha sido un escándalo jornada tras jornada.
> 
> Ha habido temporadas en las que las ayuditas, que siempre han estao ahí, se conbinaban con algunas jornadas de júnjol.
> 
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo con lo de la prensa. La mayoría odia al madrid y se nota. Incluídos Marca y As. 
En lo que si estoy de acuerdo contigo es en lo de los arbitrajes al Atleti. Este año se están pasando tres pueblos. Y más que van a seguir, que el brasa tiene que quedar segundo. Si hasta en Europa también les han jodido, mira como se cargaron el partido del liverpool con la expulsíon de griezmann (creo recordar)


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Abr 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo con lo de la prensa. La mayoría odia al madrid y se nota. Incluídos Marca y As.
> En lo que si estoy de acuerdo contigo es en lo de los arbitrajes al Atleti. Este año se están pasando tres pueblos. Y más que van a seguir, que el brasa tiene que quedar segundo. Si hasta en Europa también les han jodido, mira como se cargaron el partido del liverpool con la expulsíon de griezmann (creo recordar)



SE pasan tres pueblos para que no sean segundos, pero ya dijo Tebas que los dos tendrían que estar en champiñones, lo que ocurre es que los cagalanes mandan más, pero que se quejen, este bot del patético no recuerda cuando los salvaron de ir a segunda, aunque al final lo consiguieron.
De su deuda y ampliación de capitales no se habla, que hay negocietes que no se deben contar.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> SE pasan tres pueblos para que no sean segundos, pero ya dijo Tebas que los dos tendrían que estar en champiñones, lo que ocurre es que los cagalanes mandan más, pero que se quejen, este bot del patético no recuerda cuando los salvaron de ir a segunda, aunque al final lo consiguieron.
> De su deuda y ampliación de capitales no se habla, que hay negocietes que no se deben contar.



yo no sé qué negocietes se trae cada equipo, no tebgo ni idea. quién lo sabe? ta claro que en el júrgol hay negocietes y negocietes y negocietes... 

Yo digo lo que veo cada jornada. Lo que es el júngol y lo que no es júngol en el campo.


----------



## xilebo (4 Abr 2022)

*El Madrid da por amortizado a Hazard: ya tiene plan para él*

Tras su operación, se da por amortizada esta temporada. La idea es buscar una cesión con vistas a una venta futura. Su salario es un problema.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El Madrid da por amortizado a Hazard: ya tiene plan para él*
> 
> Tras su operación, se da por amortizada esta temporada. La idea es buscar una cesión con vistas a una venta futura. Su salario es un problema.



Dar por amortizado= dar por caso perdido

Deberian rodar cabezas por el fichaje de este pufo.

@Obiwanchernobil yo te invoco!! Necesito ayuda para despellejar al seboso asi como a aquel que lo ficho!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Abr 2022)

Alabar a jugadores del far$a no significa ser del far$a. No seamos tan simples. Todos esos jugadores estaban en canteras españolas y eso el far$a lo trabaja bien y está claro que nosotros no.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (4 Abr 2022)

Hoy nos hemos levantado con que la tortuga dice que no ha decidido nada, y que hay posibilidades de renovar con el PSG. Que si un año más, que si un contrato corto para poder salir, etc. 

Pues mirándolo bien a lo mejor no es mala idea: así podría venir Halaand ahora, y más tarde el otro si eso. Justo al revés de lo que pretendía el Madrid. Además, se supone que también se podría traer a algunos de los otros fichajes que suenan y que seguramente sería demasiado desembolso todo en un mismo año.

Y después de esta sesuda reflexión, me retiro de la barra del bar.


----------



## Tubiegah (4 Abr 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Hoy nos hemos levantado con que la tortuga dice que no ha decidido nada, y que hay posibilidades de renovar con el PSG. Que si un año más, que si un contrato corto para poder salir, etc.
> 
> Pues mirándolo bien a lo mejor no es mala idea: así podría venir Halaand ahora, y más tarde el otro si eso. Justo al revés de lo que pretendía el Madrid. Además, se supone que también se podría traer a algunos de los otros fichajes que suenan y que seguramente sería demasiado desembolso todo en un mismo año.
> 
> Y después de esta sesuda reflexión, me retiro de la barra del bar.



yo me he levantao también con la tortuga colgando


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Abr 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Hoy nos hemos levantado con que la tortuga dice que no ha decidido nada, y que hay posibilidades de renovar con el PSG. Que si un año más, que si un contrato corto para poder salir, etc.
> 
> Pues mirándolo bien a lo mejor no es mala idea: así podría venir Halaand ahora, y más tarde el otro si eso. Justo al revés de lo que pretendía el Madrid. Además, se supone que también se podría traer a algunos de los otros fichajes que suenan y que seguramente sería demasiado desembolso todo en un mismo año.
> 
> Y después de esta sesuda reflexión, me retiro de la barra del bar.



Os imaginais que despues de tanto mareo ni el blanco ni el negro? Que punto , no??

En ese caso yo iria por Mir, por eso de trolear al Sevilla, o por Gerard Moreno, para trolear a Luis Enrique... O puestos a montar un geriatrico fichamos a Aspas


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (4 Abr 2022)

Al Real Madrid no le viene bien ganar esta mediocre liga, por que implicaría que Ancelotti podría seguir y eso seria nefasto, una debacle, terminaría de joder a Camavinga, Valverde, y a alguno más.
Es un desastre, es lo peor que recuerdo en el banquillo del Madrid y recuerdo fútbol desde 1982, no es que ya sea malo, es que es destructivo con los jóvenes como por ejemplo le hizo a Renato Sanches en el Bayern que era el proyecto de mejor medio de Europa.
Es un tipo que ha caído casi siempre de pie con las plantillas, plantillones hechos por otros (salvo en el Milán donde con todo el dinero del mundo pudo hacer una plantilla acojonante) y él a recoger frutos, pero en cuanto ha tenido que meter mano, bien por reestructurar, bien por aportar su grano de arena, salvo en el Milán, lo convierte todo en mierda.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (4 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Os imaginais que despues de tanto mareo ni el blanco ni el negro? Que punto , no??
> 
> En ese caso yo iria por Mir, por eso de trolear al Sevilla, o por Gerard Moreno, para trolear a Luis Enrique... O puestos a montar un geriatrico fichamos a Aspas




Si no viene ninguno de los dos, la profundidad de la cueva sería tal que saldríamos por Nueva Zelanda. En mi vida recuerdo un serial tan largo por un jugador.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Abr 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Si no viene ninguno de los dos, la profundidad de la cueva sería tal que saldríamos por Nueva Zelanda. En mi vida recuerdo un serial tan largo por un jugador.



Lo de Karembeu fue largo, pero no tanto creo...
La era Sanz tuvo no pocos rumores culebronescos pero no duraron tanto y sobre todo no tuvieron tanto eco. Recuerdo que mareaba al aficionado con Henry, Pires y otros tantos...


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (4 Abr 2022)

En el Madrid en 2014 se encontró un equipazo ideado por Mou, con todos los jugadores en plenitud, y con la mentalidad ganadora de Mou.
Aún así como es nefasto gestionando la plantilla, pues ese año y el siguiente hicimos una mierda en Liga, y al meter él ya mano en 2015 la Champions se fue al garete, aún siguiendo teniendo un plantillón (pese a su zarpa).
Os lo recuerdo, en 2014 ya os digo que apenas tocó nada, pero como no rota en la Liga la cagamos, y en Champión casi también por 2 cagadas, que fueron poner a un acabado Iker en la portería que en la final fue una puta locura, sin apenas trabajo hizo dos cantadas demenciales, una de ellas acabando en gol.
La segunda cagada fue que como no rota, pues en la vuelta de octavos con 3-0 a favor, el Dortmund se puso 2-0 y teniendo ocasiones para empatar la eliminatoria muy rápido, tenía a Illarra de medio defensivo, y teniendo en el banquillo a Casemiro, pasándolas putas, pone a Isco por Illarra, ojo al genio del chicle!!!, cuando ya estaba la cosa muy muy mal, no sé ni como pone a Case a ver que pasa y….. pues hace su trabajao y cambia el partido él solo, ¿qué hace como premio Chicletto?, pues no ponerlo ni un minuto más en toda la temporada y cederlo a la siguiente temporada al Oporto…y luego hay gente que cree que va a poner a Camavinga o a Valverde el miércoles…jajajajaja
Luego sigo


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Abr 2022)

Hablando en serio tiendo a pensar parecido a ti. A mi si me gustaria un 9 tipo Haaland (o mas bien tipovan nilsterooy) pero si no pudiera ser, honestamente me pteocupaaun mas la falta de sangre nueva en el centro del campo o las carencias en defensa en cuanto al lateral...salvo la meta to creo que el Madrid es mejorable en cada lado del campo, y en el banquillo, por descontado


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 Abr 2022)

Chocolate Sexy dijo:


> Al Real Madrid no le viene bien ganar esta mediocre liga, por que implicaría que Ancelotti podría seguir y eso seria nefasto, una debacle, terminaría de joder a Camavinga, Valverde, y a alguno más.
> Es un desastre, es lo peor que recuerdo en el banquillo del Madrid y recuerdo fútbol desde 1982, no es que ya sea malo, es que es destructivo con los jóvenes como por ejemplo le hizo a Renato Sanches en el Bayern que era el proyecto de mejor medio de Europa.
> Es un tipo que ha caído casi siempre de pie con las plantillas, plantillones hechos por otros (salvo en el Milán donde con todo el dinero del mundo pudo hacer una plantilla acojonante) y él a recoger frutos, pero en cuanto ha tenido que meter mano, bien por reestructurar, bien por aportar su grano de arena, salvo en el Milán, lo convierte todo en mierda.



Totalmente en desacuerdo, el Madrid de la segunda temporada de Ancelotti llego a jugar el mejor futbol desde la era de los galacticos. Tiene el record de victorias consecutivas en liga con el Madrid, y ha ganado todas las grandes ligas de Europa, por lo que a mi juicio se merece un gran respeto.

Debe continuar, con una plantilla mas potente y algun retoque a su gusto, como quizas el posible fichaje de Fabian para el medio campo.

Ademas, tampoco veo disponible ninguna alternativa de garantias hoy en dia.


----------



## Tubiegah (4 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Os imaginais que despues de tanto mareo ni el blanco ni el negro? Que punto , no??
> 
> En ese caso yo iria por Mir, por eso de trolear al Sevilla, o por Gerard Moreno, para trolear a Luis Enrique... O puestos a montar un geriatrico fichamos a Aspas



es que está clarísimo que no va a venir ninguno de los dos


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 Abr 2022)

Y a quien traeria usted. De todos modos, la ultima vez que el Madrid se cargo a un entrenador ganando la liga, fue un rotundo fracaso.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 Abr 2022)

O sea, que no hay alternativa a Ancelotti.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 Abr 2022)

No cambio a Ancelotti por ninguno de esos. El unico que me gustaria ver es a Klopp, pero el mismo ha reconocido que no se ve entrenando a clubes donde no se hable principalmente en aleman o ingles.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 Abr 2022)

A mi la primera vez que lo trajeron tampoco me convencia mucho para el Madrid, pero gano titulos, y dejo buen recuerdo, y en esta ocasion va por el mismo camino. Por cierto, a cuantos entrenadores conoce usted que se hayan salido dirigiendo al Everton. Porque desde luego tampoco es lo mismo entrenar a un equipo modesto que a un grande, y al Madrid debe dirigirlo preferentemente alguien con experiencia entrenando a equipos grandes, o que al menos haya hecho cosas importantes.

Si se gana la liga, debe continuar, y la proxima temporada, ya se vera.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Abr 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y a quien traeria usted. De todos modos, la ultima vez que el Madrid se cargo a un entrenador ganando la liga, fue un rotundo fracaso.



A Klopp, a Tuchel o a Baul.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> A Klopp, a Tuchel o a Baul.



Klopp ya ha dicho que no se ve entrenando si no es usando el aleman o el ingles.


----------



## xilebo (4 Abr 2022)

*El nuevo Vinicius, ya en Madrid*

El lateral brasileño, cedido por el *Shakhtar* para el *Real Madrid Castilla*, acudió a Valdebebas para firmar su contrato. "Listo para brillar", dijo en redes.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Abr 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> A mi la primera vez que lo trajeron tampoco me convencia mucho para el Madrid, pero gano titulos, y dejo buen recuerdo, y en esta ocasion va por el mismo camino. Por cierto, a cuantos entrenadores conoce usted que se hayan salido dirigiendo al Everton. Porque desde luego tampoco es lo mismo entrenar a un equipo modesto que a un grande, y al Madrid debe dirigirlo preferentemente alguien con experiencia entrenando a equipos grandes, o que al menos haya hecho cosas importantes.
> 
> Si se gana la liga, debe continuar, y la proxima temporada, ya se vera.



no debe continuar gane lo que gane,incluso si es la champions,se necesita a un tio motivado ahi y que no se case con nadie,no a un señor mayor cuya prioridad es colocar a sus parientes…


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> no debe continuar gane lo que gane,incluso si es la champions,se necesita a un tio motivado ahi y que no se case con nadie,no a un señor mayor cuya prioridad es colocar a sus parientes…



Lo del hijo tampoco me gusta, pero al menos no tiene que cargar con Zidane o Hierro por imposicion del club. Ademas, la figura del segundo entrenador no vale para nada, ni siquiera deberia existir o ser necesario sacarse el carnet para eso. Para ser ayudante deberia valer cualquiera que tenga la confianza del mister.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 Abr 2022)

Si al comenzar la temporada con Ancelotti, supiesemos que tendria la liga casi ganada a falta de varias jornadas y con el equipo todavia vivo en Europa, yo habria firmado sin dudarlo. Y si gana al menos la liga, firmo tambien su continuacion ipso facto.

Menospreciar a Del Bosque del modo en que se hizo, fue la mayor cagada de Florentino, y confio en que no vuelva a cometer el mismo error.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (4 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Os imaginais que despues de tanto mareo ni el blanco ni el negro? Que punto , no??
> 
> En ese caso yo iria por Mir, por eso de trolear al Sevilla, o por Gerard Moreno, para trolear a Luis Enrique... O puestos a montar un geriatrico fichamos a Aspas



El *LOL *se iba a oír hasta en PLUTÓN.

Si no viene Halland ni Mbappé qué ficháis? Seguís con el de la chilaba en la delantera?




@EDGE


----------



## ccc (4 Abr 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Totalmente en desacuerdo, el Madrid de la segunda temporada de Ancelotti llego a jugar el mejor futbol desde la era de los galacticos. Tiene el record de victorias consecutivas en liga con el Madrid, y ha ganado todas las grandes ligas de Europa, por lo que a mi juicio se merece un gran respeto.
> 
> Debe continuar, con una plantilla mas potente y algun retoque a su gusto, como quizas el posible fichaje de Fabian para el medio campo.
> 
> Ademas, tampoco veo disponible ninguna alternativa de garantias hoy en dia.



Aquella liga la perdimos por culpa de Ancelloti y su nefasta gestion de plantilla: Me acuerdo que estuvimos no se cuantos partidos ganando, con resultados de 4-0 al finalizar la primera parte y el MUY HIJO DE PUTA esperaba a hacer los cambios hasta el minuto 80 o directamente no los hacia. Para el cabron este habia 12-13 jugadores en la plantilla; eso si, la prensa diciendo que todos los suplentes estaban muy contentos con el.

Despues el equipo se hundio y la directiva estaba tan hasta los huevos que lo echo.

Aqui en alemania, no dejo ningun buen recuerdo y la directiva del bayern lo queria fuera desde el minuto 5.


Por aqui ya lo han dicho correctamente, si Tuchel se pone a tiro es el entrenador: Pero el club tiene que hacer limpia de una vez. No vale dejarle la mierda al entrenador y que el se la coma (como le paso a Mourinho con Casillas, a Solari con ISco y Marcelo),...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Abr 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Hoy nos hemos levantado con que la tortuga dice que no ha decidido nada, y que hay posibilidades de renovar con el PSG. Que si un año más, que si un contrato corto para poder salir, etc.
> 
> Pues mirándolo bien a lo mejor no es mala idea: así podría venir Halaand ahora, y más tarde el otro si eso. Justo al revés de lo que pretendía el Madrid. Además, se supone que también se podría traer a algunos de los otros fichajes que suenan y que seguramente sería demasiado desembolso todo en un mismo año.
> 
> Y después de esta sesuda reflexión, me retiro de la barra del bar.



No sé si vendrá frappé pero a mí hace ya tiempo que me tiene hasta los huevos. Es un puto niñato que se va a pasar exigiendo desde el segundo uno y que no le gusta que le hagan sombra.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Os imaginais que despues de tanto mareo ni el blanco ni el negro? Que punto , no??
> 
> En ese caso yo iria por Mir, por eso de trolear al Sevilla, o por Gerard Moreno, para trolear a Luis Enrique... O puestos a montar un geriatrico fichamos a Aspas



Pues la gente agradecería blanquear el equipo: Gerard, Pau, Pino, Gayá, ...


----------



## Tubiegah (4 Abr 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> El *LOL *se iba a oír hasta en PLUTÓN.
> 
> Si no viene Halland ni Mbappé qué ficháis? Seguís con el de la chilaba en la delantera?
> 
> ...



Baúl de entrenador-jugador


----------



## petro6 (4 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No sé si vendrá frappé pero a mí hace ya tiempo que me tiene hasta los huevos. Es un puto niñato que se va a pasar exigiendo desde el segundo uno y que no le gusta que le hagan sombra.



Yo también estoy hasta la polla del mierdas ese.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Dar por amortizado= dar por caso perdido
> 
> Deberian rodar cabezas por el fichaje de este pufo.



Hazard a los 3 meses de venir le rompieron un tobillo en el que ya tenía una placa y tornillos de una lesión anterior. De toda la vida de Dios hay veces que una patada mal dada le jode la carrera permanentemente a un jugador, pasa menos pero sigue pasando. Todo lo demás, el sobrepeso, la falta de forma y tal viene porque el pobre hombre se ha quedado tullido.

Es una mezcla de mala suerte y de no haber valorado suficientemente esa lesión anterior al hacer el fichaje. Pero claro, a toro pasado eso es muy fácil, hay jugadores con más metal en las piernas que Robocop y ahí siguen.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (4 Abr 2022)

Si habláis de cambio de entrenador, Tuchel no estaría mal, dentro de los posibles. Raúl vade retro, me cae fatal el tipo. Antes que vuelva Solari, o un español que conozca la liga. 

Lo que hace falta es jugadores, y buenos. Dentro de un par de meses sabremos si los que dicen que tortu y halland estaban hechos tenían razón o no. Yo no tengo ni la más remota idea.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Abr 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Klopp ya ha dicho que no se ve entrenando si no es usando el aleman o el ingles.



Tampoco veo eso un problema. Cuantos españoles tiene el club. Y aunque fueran muchos esta no es la España donde la gente sabia decir: "juan, chu, fri, for, fait, seven...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues la gente agradecería blanquear el equipo: Gerard, Pau, Pino, Gayá, ...



A mi Pablo Sarabia por 30 kilos me pareceria bien si vendemos a Negricius por no mwnos de 120 kilos


----------



## Edge2 (4 Abr 2022)

Mbappe renovará con el PSG lo acaban de anunciar en pàris segun la COPE... Joderos


----------



## Edu.R (5 Abr 2022)

Pues si Mbappé renueva después de lo que pasó en la eliminatoria, ha quedado claro que es un pesetero y le importa tres cojones trascender.

Él hizo una eliminatoria brutal, pero sucumbió ante la historia y el aura del Bernabeu. Algo que jamás tendrá el PSG. Si prioriza el dinero, él sabrá. Y si ha estirado el chicle para sacarle un par de milloncejos más al jeque, más claro queda.

También os digo, la prensa necesita todos estos culebrones para hablar los días que no hay partidos relevantes.


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (5 Abr 2022)

Pues que le den por el culo si renueva, si quiere ser recordado para siempre tiene que salir de ahí, ya tienen dinero él y su familia para unas cuantas generaciones, pero si es subnormal poco se puede hacer.
Que le pregunten a Cristiano, Di Maria, Ozil o mismamente Messi en el Psg, dónde están mejor ahora o en el Madrid o Barsa…


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (5 Abr 2022)

A mi lo que me preocupa es que no siga Ancelotti, me preocupa más eso que quien pueda venir.
Antes me quedé en la temporada 2014 y 2015, pero la actual de Ancelotti es una locura. Alguien me comentaba su record en 2015, es muy parecido a alguna racha a principio de temporada este año, tienes una buena plantilla y te gana partidos, sumados a algo de suerte y al peor inicio de temporada del Barsa en décadas, y algo parecido el Atleti, es normal ser líder con ventaja.
Pero su gestión ha sido nefasta, y desde hace un mes y medio se le ven las costuras, tienes un once cojonudo, pero el medio está totalmente envejecido, y si no le das descanso hace aguas, eso lo ve TODO el mundo menos Ancelotti. Como por alguna circunstancia le gusta joder carreras le enseño la puerta a Odegaard, jugadorazo vital para el Madrid, por lo bueno que es y para tapar bocas de lo hatesrs del Madrid que decían que estaba acabado, no me puedo creer que Jas y Flo hayan tragado con eso, pero recordando de ambos personajes el echar a Makelele y no traer a nadie por él, a Pepe y no traer a nadie , a Robben para traer a Kaka cojo, a Di María para traer a James, a Cr7 para traer a Mariano, o renovar a un acabado Carvajal…. me puedo esperar cagadas así. Además llevamos años sin tener recambio para Casemiro, eso lo tiene que pedir un entrenador, pero los que vienen a inicio de temporada vienen a chupar por lo que veo, o tienen suerte como Zidane, que con una lesión de Casemiro a ver las 3 champions seguidas en que habrían quedado, no es coherente. Otra posición que es un broma es la de lateral derecho, creo que sacar esa pasta por Hakimi no fue mal negocio, pero claro es que no tienes lateral derecho, Carvajal está acabado (repito que lo de renovarle es un disparate acojonante) y Lucas es un parche.
A parte de eso Ancelotti está jodiendo a Valverde y a Camavinga, contra el Psg y contra La Real el chaval se sale, ¿de premio?…banquillo, y no dudéis que si puede lo cede, como hizo con Casemiro en 2014 tras salvar al equipo en Dortmund.
Lo de Asensio sumado a jugar con 3 en el medio, mayores y que no rotan es otro disparate, un tío que no presiona, genera unos desajustees de la hostia, y cada vez que sale Rodrygo el equipo mejora, pero Carletto vive en los 80 y tiene su once, se la suda todo.
¿Que Kross o Benzema salen de lesión y el partido está ganado? Da igual, 90´ a ver si se vuelven a romper y de paso llegan cansados al siguiente partido. ¿Qué genera eso en los suplentes? Pues desconexión y los tienes faltos de ritmo de competición, y cuando salen no rinden al 100%.
Nunca hace 5 cambios, difiicilmente hace 3, siempre 2 y a partir del minuto 80, este tío es tan tonto que en una carrera de relevos correría todos con su titular…..


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (5 Abr 2022)

Con la primera lesión de Benzema saca a Jovic y este cumple, ¿premio? No jugar nunca más. En la segunda prueba con Bale, lo hace bien, ¿qué hace?…en Copa saca a Isco de 9 y no hace cambios por sus cojones…y a la puta calle. Con el Psg fuerza a un Benzema tocado que no hace nada en todo el partido y no lo quita hasta el 85 a ver si se parte otra vez.
Contra el Barsa pues “como ha salido bien lo del falso 9 en Bilbao”…pues sacrifica al tío con más talento ahí y pone por sus cjojnes a un Krosss reventado que salía de lesión, los cambios descolocan al equipo y arriba el revulsivo es Mariano, que es un descojone, es todo un puto disparate, deberían hacerle un TAC a este hombre urgentemente, en serio.


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (5 Abr 2022)

Seamos serios, contra el PSG en los primeros 150´ sino es por Courtois nos deberían meter 4, lo demás es un accidente, y una exhibición de Benzema, no mérito de él, los cambios son ante el ridículo de Ausencio y Kross.
Mañana no tengo ninguna duda de que va a volver a salir con Casemiro, Kross Modric y Asensio, y nos van a poner en nuestro sitio.


----------



## Dave Bowman (5 Abr 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Totalmente en desacuerdo, el Madrid de la segunda temporada de Ancelotti llego a jugar el mejor futbol desde la era de los galacticos. Tiene el record de victorias consecutivas en liga con el Madrid, y ha ganado todas las grandes ligas de Europa, por lo que a mi juicio se merece un gran respeto.
> 
> Debe continuar, con una plantilla mas potente y algun retoque a su gusto, como quizas el posible fichaje de Fabian para el medio campo.
> 
> Ademas, tampoco veo disponible ninguna alternativa de garantias hoy en dia.



Cierto. En mi opinión, los dos mejores Real Madrid de los ultimos 15 años fueron esos 3 meses con Ancelotti (si mal no recuerdo fueron de octubre a enero, o similar). Y también la temporada de la 2º copa de europa consecutiva de Zidane. Era cuando habia un equipo A con el supuesto 11 de estrellas jugando la champions y el equipo b, más humilde, jugando en Liga. Y jugaba mucho mejor el equipo B que el A.

Ese año el Madrid barrio fisicamente a sus rivales en el tramo final de la temporada.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (5 Abr 2022)

Mi apuesta de la alineación del señor mayor en la banda contra el Chelsea:

Courtois
Carvajal Militao Alaba Mendy
Casemiro Kroos Modric
Asensio Benzema Vinicius

Perdemos 1-0, con Courtois sacando 20 remates desde el area chica. 

A la vuelta, ganamos 4-1. Hat trick de Vinicius y otro gol de Mariano, que sale en el 82 y mete un gol espectacular. 

Veo cosas y tal.


----------



## nazi comunista (5 Abr 2022)

Pero qué putos anormales llamando señor mayor al entrenador con mejor currículum en activo que saca 12 puntos al segundo. Qué puto asco dan los piperos incultos de mierda que solo viven para odiar y criticar a todos los entrenadores siendo ellos puto lumpen desdentado garrulo.

Sois el eterno cáncer del Madrid y de la sociedad. Putos anormales.


----------



## Silluzollope (5 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Tampoco veo eso un problema. Cuantos españoles tiene el club. Y aunque fueran muchos esta no es la España donde la gente sabia decir: "juan, chu, fri, for, fait, seven...



Aqui eso es imposible, el Marca y el AS (sobre todo este), estarían a palos con el porque no sabe español. Cualquier excusa valdría al roncero de turno para hacer campaña y poner a uno de su cuerda de entrenador.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (5 Abr 2022)

En RMC dicen que el negro renueva


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (5 Abr 2022)

A mi todo esto me olía muy mal desde el principio. Nunca llegué a confiar en el negrata. 

Ya nos dio la espantada hace años. Se parece mucho a Neymar.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (5 Abr 2022)

El Madrid tiene que centrarse en verano en el medio campo.

El negro del Mónaco va pata futuro crack.

El otro tiene que ser el belga. Tielemans 

Y fichar a dos laterales competitivos. 

Si fichamos a estos 4 podremos luchar el año que viene por la chsmpions.

Y nos olvidamos del negro del psg


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (5 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, aquí nadie está hablando de adeyemi y me parece un pedazo de jugador.

Puede jugar en las 3 posiciones de arriba y tiene mucho gol. Y el precio creo que está en torno a los 40 millones. Si no viene negrape podemos fichar al chaval este de 19 años.


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Abr 2022)

Os tragáis todo el rollo vende periódicos y noticias de los más mierda, parecéis nuevos en esto. Si el Madrid dice que ha firmado es porque lo ha hecho, nunca se ha tirado Tito Floren a la piscina así. Ahora querrán que diga que ficha por el Madrid quedando todavía competición en Francia, claro que si.
SE nos olvida que estamos en un país donde se producen experpentos como lo de Messi, sale Juanito puertas diciendo que se va, comunicado oficial y los palmeros, youtontos y demás más mierda aun diciendo que era una táctica para presionar, que si había esperanzas, etc.
VAn a dar la castaña todo el verano con tortuga y el rubiales hasta que los anuncien oficialmente en la presentación.


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (5 Abr 2022)

nazi comunista dijo:


> Pero qué putos anormales llamando señor mayor al entrenador con mejor currículum en activo que saca 12 puntos al segundo. Qué puto asco dan los piperos incultos de mierda que solo viven para odiar y criticar a todos los entrenadores siendo ellos puto lumpen desdentado garrulo.
> 
> Sois el eterno cáncer del Madrid y de la sociedad. Putos anormales.



Yo llevo diciendo lo mismo de Ancelotti desde 2015, los piperos están con él porque el Marca y el As quieren a un bienqueda como él, y los piperos ganando la liga más floja en décadas ya les vale.
Éste señor ha sido cojonudo hace 15/20 años en el Milan, pero luego ha sido una mierda, está anclado en el pasado, no rota, y no saca un jugador joven ni de coña.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 Abr 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Aqui eso es imposible, el Marca y el AS (sobre todo este), estarían a palos con el porque no sabe español. Cualquier excusa valdría al roncero de turno para hacer campaña y poner a uno de su cuerda de entrenador.



Le molestaria a la prensa? Otro motivo mas para ficharlo!!!


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (5 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Os tragáis todo el rollo vende periódicos y noticias de los más mierda, parecéis nuevos en esto. Si el Madrid dice que ha firmado es porque lo ha hecho, nunca se ha tirado Tito Floren a la piscina así. Ahora querrán que diga que ficha por el Madrid quedando todavía competición en Francia, claro que si.
> SE nos olvida que estamos en un país donde se producen experpentos como lo de Messi, sale Juanito puertas diciendo que se va, comunicado oficial y los palmeros, youtontos y demás más mierda aun diciendo que era una táctica para presionar, que si había esperanzas, etc.
> VAn a dar la castaña todo el verano con tortuga y el rubiales hasta que los anuncien oficialmente en la presentación.




RMC es un medio muy fiable


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 Abr 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> RMC es un medio muy fiable



Segun As Macron esta enredando para convencer al tortuga....desde luego si los politicos median puede pasar de todo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Abr 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> RMC es un medio muy fiable



Y L´equipe suele serlo, pero siempre hay intereses ocultos. Si el Madrid filtra a Ramón Alvarez de Mom que tiene firmado algo es que lo hay, que es´ten negociando aspectos como los derechos de imagen puede ser, pero tiene que tener algo firmado, no pude estar en ABril a expensas de una lesión etc.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (5 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Y L´equipe suele serlo, pero siempre hay intereses ocultos. Si el Madrid filtra a Ramón Alvarez de Mom que tiene firmado algo es que lo hay, que es´ten negociando aspectos como los derechos de imagen puede ser, pero tiene que tener algo firmado, no pude estar en ABril a expensas de una lesión etc.




Yo te hablo de radio monaco


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Abr 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Yo te hablo de radio monaco



Lo sé, pero me refiero que hay medios que no suelen mentir pero suelen tener filtraionies muchas veces interesadas. Si no está firmado es una cagada enorme del Madrid, y tio Floren ha permitod la filtración de una firma posterior a diciembre, fecha límite para firmar. No creo que se tire a la piscina no sin agua, ya con carbón ardiendo.


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (5 Abr 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Cierto. En mi opinión, los dos mejores Real Madrid de los ultimos 15 años fueron esos 3 meses con Ancelotti (si mal no recuerdo fueron de octubre a enero, o similar). Y también la temporada de la 2º copa de europa consecutiva de Zidane. Era cuando habia un equipo A con el supuesto 11 de estrellas jugando la champions y el equipo b, más humilde, jugando en Liga. Y jugaba mucho mejor el equipo B que el A.
> 
> Ese año el Madrid barrio fisicamente a sus rivales en el tramo final de la temporada.




En eso estamos de acuerdo, pero esos 3 mese de Ancelotti era porque el equipo era joven, en ese tramo no había partidos de selección y la champions apenas apretaba, ahora ese mismo núcleo es 7 años más viejo y pretende hacer lo mismo, no lo entiende.
Y además es otro fútbol con 5 cambios, ekipos pequeños ante los q te relajabas porque a partir del minuto 60’ se deshinchaban en la presión ahora con 5 tíos frescos presionan los 90’ y no puedes ir al tran tran, sino rotas estás muerto y este señor no lo entiende


----------



## Manero (5 Abr 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> RMC es un medio muy fiable



Si Mbappé hubiera renovado por el PSG el primero que habría salido a anunciarlo como un loco es el jeque y no RMC, por tanto si desde el PSG no se ha dicho nada es que no ha renovado.

Dicho esto mi opinión es que desde el entorno de Mbappé se siguen filtrando cosas con la intención de forzar la negociación tanto con Florentino como con el jeque. Es lo mismo que pasó hace dias con la noticia de L'Equipe que decía que Mbappé podía ir al Barça, pero luego te informas bien y ves que la noticia la firma un periodista íntimo amigo de Mbappé y que el Barcelona nunca ha movido ficha por el jugador.

Estoy convencido que Mbappé tiene un precontrato firmado con el Madrid pero también es cierto que los precontratos tienen cláusulas de liberación. Recuerdo en su dia que Figo firmó 2 precontratos con 2 equipos italianos y al final acabó en el Barça. Así pues con Mbappé aunque todo pinta que jugará en el Madrid aún puede pasar de todo.


----------



## Th89 (5 Abr 2022)

No tiene sentido que si renueva lo haga en mayo y no ahora.

¿Qué sentido tiene esperar? Ahora mismo le comen los huevos porque es el único de los 3 mirlos que dio la cara en la Champions, pero si lo anuncia ahora se la comerían más. Y dudo que les saque más dinero cuando tiene un cheque en blanco desde el principio y no ha querido hasta ahora.

Para qué aguantar la "presión" a la que le someten unos meses más sin motivo.

Pero vamos, que si renueva allá él.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (5 Abr 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Si Mbappé hubiera renovado por el PSG el primero que habría salido a anunciarlo como un loco es el jeque y no RMC, por tanto si desde el PSG no se ha dicho nada es que no ha renovado.
> 
> Dicho esto mi opinión es que desde el entorno de Mbappé se siguen filtrando cosas con la intención de forzar la negociación tanto con Florentino como con el jeque. Es lo mismo que pasó hace dias con la noticia de L'Equipe que decía que Mbappé podía ir al Barça, pero luego te informas bien y ves que la noticia la firma un periodista íntimo amigo de Mbappé y que el Barcelona nunca ha movido ficha por el jugador.
> 
> Estoy convencido que Mbappé tiene un precontrato firmado con el Madrid pero también es cierto que los precontratos tienen cláusulas de liberación. Recuerdo en su dia que Figo firmó 2 precontratos con 2 equipos italianos y al final acabó en el Barça. Así pues con Mbappé aunque todo pinta que jugará en el Madrid aún puede pasar de todo.




La prima de fichaje de mbappe debe estar en torno a los 100 millones. A esto sucede el sueldazo que va a tener.

Yo por ese dinero me traía al negro del Mónaco y a adeyami.


----------



## seven up (5 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Lo sé, pero me refiero que hay medios que no suelen mentir pero suelen tener filtraionies muchas veces interesadas. Si no está firmado es una cagada enorme del Madrid, y tio Floren ha permitod la filtración de una firma posterior a diciembre, fecha límite para firmar. No creo que se tire a la piscina no sin agua, ya con carbón ardiendo.



¿Mentir?, mienten sin rubor alguno, muchas veces los periodistas confunden con noticia a los deseos, imaginación, intereses, intuición, algún soplo interesado y algunas veces acaban acertando. Es lo que tiene rellenar todos los días hojas y hojas de papel, horas y horas en las radios, las facturas no se pagan solas. Lo que si es raro que no haya habido ningún desmentido por parte del Tito o de su entorno negando el fichaje, si no hubiera verdad en los dimes y diretes de los medios. También digo que a estas alturas y sin haber ningún desmentido, como el Mbappé no venga este año, el ridículo de la directiva sería épico.


----------



## seven up (5 Abr 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> No tiene sentido que si renueva lo haga en mayo y no ahora.
> 
> ¿Qué sentido tiene esperar? Ahora mismo le comen los huevos porque es el único de los 3 mirlos que dio la cara en la Champions, pero si lo anuncia ahora se la comerían más. Y dudo que les saque más dinero cuando tiene un cheque en blanco desde el principio y no ha querido hasta ahora.
> 
> ...



Parecemos nuevos, el dinero, ese es el sentido. Muchos no pensamos en que los jugadores son profesionales del futbol y juegan por dinero, el máximo que puedan ganar. Fijo que no es el mismo cheque en blanco el que firmaría el PSG en agosto del 2021 que en mayo del 2022.


----------



## Th89 (5 Abr 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Parecemos nuevos, el dinero, ese es el sentido. Muchos no pensamos en que los jugadores son profesionales del futbol y juegan por dinero, el máximo que puedan ganar. Fijo que no es el mismo cheque en blanco el que firmaría el PSG en agosto del 2021 que en mayo del 2022.



Ya, eso valdría si fuera agosto, pero me refiero a ahora. No creo que saque menos dinero hoy que dentro de un mes.

De hecho nunca ha sido un problema de pasta, sencillamente no ha renovado por X o por y, posiblemente porque quiere ser el número 1 indiscutible en su equipo e igual si se lo conceden se queda.


----------



## xilebo (5 Abr 2022)

*Confianza plena*

El *Madrid* está tranquilo porque tiene el convencimiento de que *Mbappé* no cambiará de idea. Desde el 1 de enero ha rechazado dos ofertas de renovación del *PSG*.


----------



## Manero (5 Abr 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> La prima de fichaje de mbappe debe estar en torno a los 100 millones. A esto sucede el sueldazo que va a tener.
> 
> Yo por ese dinero me traía al negro del Mónaco y a adeyami.



Meses atrás el Barça iba tras Adeyemi pero creo que se descartó porque el jugador prefería ir al Dortmund, no se como acabó aquello. Supongo que quiere seguir los pasos de Haaland e ir primero a un club intermedio para revalorizarse y dar el salto a un grande más adelante.


----------



## 4motion (5 Abr 2022)

Cuidado floper, cuidado.

No me da buen olor las declaraciones de mbappe y sabiendo que macron le maricon esta detrás, MENOS.

Que se asegure a halland porque quizás se quede sin los dos y el ridículo sea INMENSO.

A mi lo de mbappe ya me cansa y efectivamente me hace bola.

El Real Madrid está por encima, que se lo expliquen y también que le expliquen que si no viene ahora NO HABRÁ JAMÁS TERCERA OPORTUNIDAD.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (5 Abr 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> A mi todo esto me olía muy mal desde el principio. Nunca llegué a confiar en el negrata.
> 
> Ya nos dio la espantada hace años. Se parece mucho a Neymar.



Yo tampoco me fio, pero le dejaría claro que no habrá Tercera vez.

Y por supuesto, me aseguro a halland. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Abr 2022)

seven up dijo:


> ¿Mentir?, mienten sin rubor alguno, muchas veces los periodistas confunden con noticia a los deseos, imaginación, intereses, intuición, algún soplo interesado y algunas veces acaban acertando. Es lo que tiene rellenar todos los días hojas y hojas de papel, horas y horas en las radios, las facturas no se pagan solas. Lo que si es raro que no haya habido ningún desmentido por parte del Tito o de su entorno negando el fichaje, si no hubiera verdad en los dimes y diretes de los medios. También digo que a estas alturas y sin haber ningún desmentido, como el Mbappé no venga este año, el ridículo de la directiva sería épico.



NO me he explicado bien, lo habitual es la mentira, pero me refiero a que por ejemplo, el que sacó la noticia en l´ equipe no suele ser de los trileros, son ciudadanos periodistas (elradio.es) . Lo vuelvo a decir, si el Madrid filtra que ha firmado el 30 enero y el nombre de los que estuvieron, es que es real. El jugador no puede decir que ha fichado y los periolistos venden hasta el día de la presentación.


----------



## xilebo (5 Abr 2022)

*No creo que Ancelotti esté muy preocupado*


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Abr 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Yo te hablo de radio monaco



Ni siquiera es RMC, es un tertuliano de RMC, que dijo en un programa que no le llamasen loco, pero que Mbappé renovaba. 

Es una exclusiva de Le Chiringuité, vaya.

Si viene, viene, y si no, pues no. Evidentemente yo lo ficharía con los ojos cerrados, pero agonizar sobre el tema durante 6 meses es un puto coñazo, no se cómo lo hacéis.


----------



## Th89 (5 Abr 2022)

Lo que no se cree nadie es que no haya decidido aún, si se va o renueva es algo que lleva hecho meses. 

Porque se lesiona de forma grave y su situación privilegiada para negociar se va a la mierda.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Cuidado floper, cuidado.
> 
> No me da buen olor las declaraciones de mbappe y sabiendo que macron le maricon esta detrás, MENOS.
> 
> ...



Me da a mi que este, al igual que Henry, va a estar toreando al Madrid. Espero que tengan un plan b movido porque empieza a atufar.


----------



## 4motion (5 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Me da a mi que este, al igual que Henry, va a estar toreando al Madrid. Espero que tengan un plan b movido porque empieza a atufar.



Con macron le maricon dando por el culo, hay que asegurar al vikingo rubio.

Y a este decirle que no habrá más oportunidades.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (5 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Ni siquiera es RMC, es un tertuliano de RMC, que dijo en un programa que no le llamasen loco, pero que Mbappé renovaba.
> 
> Es una exclusiva de Le Chiringuité, vaya.
> 
> Si viene, viene, y si no, pues no. Evidentemente yo lo ficharía con los ojos cerrados, pero agonizar sobre el tema durante 6 meses es un puto coñazo, no se cómo lo hacéis.



En teoria el real madrid esta haciendo con Mbappe lo mismo que hizo con Alaba, espero a enero que quedaba libre, firmo el pre contrato con el real madrid, siguio en el bayern como si nada, y en ningun momento alaba hizo declaraciones de irse o quedarse, como esta haciendo mbappe, no hay nada claro que renueve con psg o se vaya. Es una tactica inteligente esperando hasta final de temporada y luego ya anunciar el fichaje. Luego la practica puede ser otra


----------



## 4motion (5 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> En teoria el real madrid esta haciendo con Mbappe lo mismo que hizo con Alaba, espero a enero que quedaba libre, firmo el pre contrato con el real madrid, siguio en el bayern como si nada, y en ningun momento alaba hizo declaraciones de irse o quedarse, como esta haciendo mbappe, no hay nada claro que renueve con psg o se vaya. Es una tactica inteligente esperando hasta final de temporada y luego ya anunciar el fichaje. Luego la practica puede ser otra



Entonces habría estado callado.

Cómo está hablando de elementos ya huele y cómo macron esta metiendo baza ya huele peor.

Que haría yo? Asegurarme a halland y al moreno decirle que se fue su tren para siempre. 

Fichar a la perla del Mónaco y al otro y..... 

C'est fini fini fini.




Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## filets (5 Abr 2022)

El padre de Mbappe tiene firmado un preacuerdo con el Madrid por el que si Kylian no ficha tiene que pagarle al Madrid 40M€. De ahi el "tranquilos" de Flo
El PSG sabe de ese acuerdo y se resignó a aceptar la marcha del jugador. Despues de todo aun tienen a Neymar y Messi

Pero despues de la eliminacion del PSG en Champions, donde se vio que Kylian es el unico bueno, la percepion del PSG cambio y en la reunion en Doha entre Al-Khelaifi y Ebrahim Al-Mahmoud (CEO de Qatar Investment Authority) se autorizo a darle los 40M al padre de Mbappe ademas de los 200M al jugador por dos temporadas

De ahi que Kylian se lo este pensando, porque es que es para pensarselo


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (5 Abr 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Totalmente en desacuerdo, el Madrid de la segunda temporada de Ancelotti llego a jugar el mejor futbol desde la era de los galacticos. Tiene el record de victorias consecutivas en liga con el Madrid, y ha ganado todas las grandes ligas de Europa, por lo que a mi juicio se merece un gran respeto.
> 
> Debe continuar, con una plantilla mas potente y algun retoque a su gusto, como quizas el posible fichaje de Fabian para el medio campo.
> 
> Ademas, tampoco veo disponible ninguna alternativa de garantias hoy en dia.



Claro, claro...

Tampoco hay alternativas a Modric, Kroos, Ausencio...

Iros a cagar, hombre!

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Xequinfumfa (5 Abr 2022)

Yo paso mogollón del tema Mbappé. Si viene, cojonudo, porque hoy por hoy es el mejor futbolista del mundo con diferencia. Si no, el Madrid sigue.

Pero yo ya dije hace muchos meses que no me olía nada bien lo de este tío. Creo que lleva desde que estaba en el Mónaco usando al Madrid para conseguir que el PSG le haga el jugador más rico del mundo. Y los tiene a punto de caramelo. 

Y, por cierto, un preacuerdo con una penalización de 40 millones es calderilla para esta gente. No te asegura absolutamente nada. Yo creo que no viene. Ojalá me equivoque, pero creo que no viene.


----------



## petro6 (5 Abr 2022)

La rana Gustavo francesa se piensa que está tratando con un club de pringaos. Si no viene ójala se lesione y se lo tenga que comer con patatas el moro.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> El padre de Mbappe tiene firmado un preacuerdo con el Madrid por el que si Kylian no ficha tiene que pagarle al Madrid 40M€. De ahi el "tranquilos" de Flo
> El PSG sabe de ese acuerdo y se resignó a aceptar la marcha del jugador. Despues de todo aun tienen a Neymar y Messi
> 
> Pero despues de la eliminacion del PSG en Champions, donde se vio que Kylian es el unico bueno, la percepion del PSG cambio y en la reunion en Doha entre Al-Khelaifi y Ebrahim Al-Mahmoud (CEO de Qatar Investment Authority) se autorizo a darle los 40M al padre de Mbappe ademas de los 200M al jugador por dos temporadas
> ...



Pues igual es eso lo que acaba pasando.
El tema es que si es asi, al menos fichen al lechoso noruego. 
Esos 40 kilos vendrian francamente bien, pero lo que hace falta es un goleador fiable


----------



## xilebo (5 Abr 2022)

*¿Podría Mbappé quedarse en el PSG?*


----------



## Edu.R (5 Abr 2022)

Si no viene, lo dicho. Le importa el dinero y nada más. 

Nosotros seguiremos adelante. Más no podemos hacer.

Pero vamos que el respeto y la historia no se compran. Y el PSG no tiene ninguno de las dos. Ni los tendrá.


----------



## xilebo (5 Abr 2022)

*Barnett anuncia la baja de Bale*

El representante del jugador galés ha hablado con *Deportes Cuatro* y ve 'imposible' la presencia del delantero en el partido ante el *Chelsea*.

Ha llegado muy cansado Bale de jugar con su seleccion de gales


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (5 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Tampoco veo eso un problema. Cuantos españoles tiene el club. Y aunque fueran muchos esta no es la España donde la gente sabia decir: "juan, chu, fri, for, fait, seven...



Es que el primero que lo considera un problema es el mismo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (5 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Aquella liga la perdimos por culpa de Ancelloti y su nefasta gestion de plantilla: Me acuerdo que estuvimos no se cuantos partidos ganando, con resultados de 4-0 al finalizar la primera parte y el MUY HIJO DE PUTA esperaba a hacer los cambios hasta el minuto 80 o directamente no los hacia. Para el cabron este habia 12-13 jugadores en la plantilla; eso si, la prensa diciendo que todos los suplentes estaban muy contentos con el.
> 
> Despues el equipo se hundio y la directiva estaba tan hasta los huevos que lo echo.
> 
> ...



De momento esta vez parece que la liga esta bastante bien encarrilada y ya estamos en la recta final de la temporada. Por cierto, Tuchel viene de perder 1-4 en la premier.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Tampoco veo eso un problema. Cuantos españoles tiene el club. Y aunque fueran muchos esta no es la España donde la gente sabia decir: "juan, chu, fri, for, fait, seven...



Hombre, eso de que no hay españoles es un poco trampa, no creo que Marcelo, Valverde o Mendy hablen alemán. Ni mucho inglés tampoco, si me apuras, habrá excepciones y tal pero esta gente deja el colegio muy joven.

A mí sí me parece un problema, evidentemente se puede aprender lo suficiente para desenvolverse medio bien, como hizo Guardiola en su periodo sabático, pero te tiene que apetecer. Seguro que no te puedes plantar en un equipo en el que la mayoría no habla inglés lo suficientemente bien y ponerte a dirigir en inglés, hasta Van Gaal, que lo aprendió rápido porque es un cabezota, se apoyó mucho en Mourinho. Lo que no puedes esperar es que veinticinco tíos hablen inglés o alemán porque a un tío no le apeteció aprender español, eso no hay por donde cogerlo.


----------



## Fiodor (5 Abr 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Yo paso mogollón del tema Mbappé. Si viene, cojonudo, porque hoy por hoy es el mejor futbolista del mundo con diferencia. Si no, el Madrid sigue.
> 
> Pero yo ya dije hace muchos meses que no me olía nada bien lo de este tío. Creo que lleva desde que estaba en el Mónaco usando al Madrid para conseguir que el PSG le haga el jugador más rico del mundo. Y los tiene a punto de caramelo.
> 
> Y, por cierto, un preacuerdo con una penalización de 40 millones es calderilla para esta gente. No te asegura absolutamente nada. Yo creo que no viene. Ojalá me equivoque, pero creo que no viene.



El ridículo que habrían hecho decenas de periodistas, será histórico, si no viene... Y para futuros fichajes nos evitaríamos las típicas frases veraniegas de "el año que viene vendrá gratis"... Aunque sería una putada que no viniera, porque es el jugador que va a marcar una década, como mínimo...


----------



## _Suso_ (5 Abr 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> El ridículo que habrían hecho decenas de periodistas, será histórico, si no viene... Y para futuros fichajes nos evitaríamos las típicas frases veraniegas de "el año que viene vendrá gratis"... Aunque sería una putada que no viniera, porque es el jugador que va a marcar una década, como mínimo...



Marcará una década si elige bien su futuro, porque en el París por mucha pasta que le den lo veo crudo, sino que se lo pregunten a Neymar


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (5 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si no viene, lo dicho. Le importa el dinero y nada más.
> 
> Nosotros seguiremos adelante. Más no podemos hacer.
> 
> Pero vamos que el respeto y la historia no se compran. Y el PSG no tiene ninguno de las dos. Ni los tendrá.



Ya pareceis los del Barça, que creen que un jugador tiene que estar dispuesto a perder dinero (o dejar de ganarlo, que es lo mismo) por llevar su camiseta.

Eso lo puede pensar a un aficionado, que hipotecaria su casa por poder jugar cinco minutos con su equipo. Pero un deportista, y mas si es joven, sabe que tiene pocos años para embolsarse todo el dinero que pueda.

Que si despues las cosas salen torcidas, los mismos que te regalan los oidos y te aplauden te van a dar una patada en el culo.


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (5 Abr 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Ya pareceis los del Barça, que creen que un jugador tiene que estar dispuesto a perder dinero (o dejar de ganarlo, que es lo mismo) por llevar su camiseta.
> 
> Eso lo puede pensar a un aficionado, que hipotecaria su casa por poder jugar cinco minutos con su equipo. Pero un deportista, y mas si es joven, sabe que tiene pocos años para embolsarse todo el dinero que pueda.
> 
> Que si despues las cosas salen torcidas, los mismos que te regalan los oidos y te aplauden te van a dar una patada en el culo.



Ya pero van a ser ricos igual, mucho, y al final en un sitio pasas a la historia y en el de un camellero con pasta pero q ficha a golpe de carprichoy cambia de proyecto cuando le da la neura pues no vas a pasar a la historia.
Si no quiere venir pues que le den, es la diferencia con el Barcelona, q sin Messi tenían una champions warra sin Bayern, Olympique, ni Milan de aquella época, el Madrid sin embargo sin Cr7 tiene 9, y sin Di Stefano tiene 7, está por encima de los jugadores, sino viene este tipo pues a por Halland, Kane o Lewandowski uno de ellos, a por Tchuameni, un lateral derecho, un central y a por un entrenador, me vale cualquiera.


----------



## Chispeante (5 Abr 2022)

Cuidado muchachada madridista que lo de Mbappé no es un "él se lo pierde" , "pesetero" y tal. Que se suponía que el francés era la base sobre la que se iba a construir todo el proyecto del Real Madrid del futuro. Estadio nuevo y Kylian marcando goles al galope mientras los turistas llenas las gradas y las taquillas del Bernabéu. Esa era la promesa de felicidad y triunfos que nos habían prometido. 

A mí Halland también me vale pero en breve se nos va media plantilla y se nos jubilan los veteranos más ilustres. Que más allá de Benzema y tal vez Vinicius hay muy poco producto que vender. Y el negocio son los títulos y las portadas, que esto no va sólo de fútbol. Habría que crear un nuevo proyecto y un nuevo anzuelo comercial. El descalabro, deportivo y publicitario, no sería pequeño.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (5 Abr 2022)

Si Mbappe hubiera querido renovar llevaría renovado 3 años. Me creo antes que vaya al Liverpool, que es el segundo equipo para el que más ha sonado estos años, antes de que se quede en el PSG.


----------



## mad2012 (5 Abr 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Mi apuesta de la alineación del señor mayor en la banda contra el Chelsea:
> 
> Courtois
> Carvajal Militao Alaba Mendy
> ...



Solo pido, que si pone esa alineación, nos machaque con un 3-0 el Chelsea. Es la única manera de librarnos de Ancelotti.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (6 Abr 2022)

mad2012 dijo:


> Solo pido, que si pone esa alineación, nos machaque con un 3-0 el Chelsea. Es la única manera de librarnos de Ancelotti.



Yo solo pido que no ponga a Ausencio.

Es mucho pedir?

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (6 Abr 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Yo solo pido que no ponga a Ausencio.
> 
> Es mucho pedir?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



Yo soy mas ambicioso, Camavinga, Valverde y Rodrygo...pero me da a mi que va a ser como cuando pedi el barco pirata de playmobil y los reyes magos me trajeron el barco romano de Argamboys.... Que hijos de puta....


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Abr 2022)

Hoy hay partidazo y no me genera ni expectación, el fútbol está decayendo.


----------



## spam (6 Abr 2022)

Igual os pensáis que Floper es un parguela y ha puesto una indemnizacioncita de 40 milloncejos por incumplir el precontrato; más bien sufragaría la llegada del vikingo si el peseyé decidiera abonarla.

En cualquier caso, y aunque más de uno lo preferiría, eso no va a acabar pasando. Bapé SE VIENE. Ojalá la Champions estuviera tan segura.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> El padre de Mbappe tiene firmado un preacuerdo con el Madrid por el que si Kylian no ficha tiene que pagarle al Madrid 40M€. De ahi el "tranquilos" de Flo
> El PSG sabe de ese acuerdo y se resignó a aceptar la marcha del jugador. Despues de todo aun tienen a Neymar y Messi
> 
> Pero despues de la eliminacion del PSG en Champions, donde se vio que Kylian es el unico bueno, la percepion del PSG cambio y en la reunion en Doha entre Al-Khelaifi y Ebrahim Al-Mahmoud (CEO de Qatar Investment Authority) se autorizo a darle los 40M al padre de Mbappe ademas de los 200M al jugador por dos temporadas
> ...




El ridículo del psg es grande.

Lo que están buscando desde hace meses es como realizar el pago del precontrato que tiene firmado con florentino.

Por supuesto ese precontrato son mas de los 40 millones que indicas.


Los Mohamed están moscas, no aceptaron 200 millones en el teatro ese que monto el floren, y ahora tendrán que pagar por retener a un futbolista.

Al final el dinero es dinero, pero este tío es muy joven para resignarse a una liga como la francesa, durante la parte del año que juega la champions está muy bien porque pasa a un segundo plano, pero si ocurre como en esta y te eliminan el cuadro es curioso porque te queda todo un año de partidos mierdosos.


Por otra parte el tipo es muy efusivo en sus declaraciones y celebraciones con el PSG.
La familia está claro que quiere que el futbolista se quede en París, pero si él quiere hacer crecer su imagen debe salir de allí.

No es un caso como el de Figo, que si se quedaba en el Barcelona (el no quería ir al Madrid) no pasaba nada, porque total estaba en un gran equipo igualmente, este si firma otro contrato se queda la mayor parte de su carrera en una liga de mierda, y si es un contrato corto de 3 años está obligado a mantener el nivel durante tres años para luego conseguir un gran contrato en Inglaterra o España.

El floren sabe que viene y el jugador igual, tensan la cuerda por diferencias económicas en el contrato y de derechos de imagen, que ningún club aparte del Madrid se haya interesado por el futbolista lo dice todo, el resto solo es publicidad y más publicidad antes del fichaje.

Los Mohamed no dejan de ser forofos antes que empresarios.

No sólo llevan años gastando un pastizal si no que además no han conseguido nada.


----------



## cebollo (6 Abr 2022)

No creo que Ancelotti se atreva a dejar en el banquillo a ninguno de Casemiro-Kroos-Modric. Meterá a Valverde de falso extremo por Asensio y ningún cambio más.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Necesitamos unos buenos ejemplares de mamadou.


----------



## artemis (6 Abr 2022)

spam dijo:


> Igual os pensáis que Floper es un parguela y ha puesto una indemnizacioncita de 40 milloncejos por incumplir el precontrato; más bien sufragaría la llegada del vikingo si el peseyé decidiera abonarla.
> 
> En cualquier caso, y aunque más de uno lo preferiría, eso no va a acabar pasando. Bapé SE VIENE. Ojalá la Champions estuviera tan segura.



Al final va Carleto a Londres, si no hubiera podido ir el gran LOLaso... y ya hubiera sido el acabose


----------



## artemis (6 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> El padre de Mbappe tiene firmado un preacuerdo con el Madrid por el que si Kylian no ficha tiene que pagarle al Madrid 40M€. De ahi el "tranquilos" de Flo
> El PSG sabe de ese acuerdo y se resignó a aceptar la marcha del jugador. Despues de todo aun tienen a Neymar y Messi
> 
> Pero despues de la eliminacion del PSG en Champions, donde se vio que Kylian es el unico bueno, la percepion del PSG cambio y en la reunion en Doha entre Al-Khelaifi y Ebrahim Al-Mahmoud (CEO de Qatar Investment Authority) se autorizo a darle los 40M al padre de Mbappe ademas de los 200M al jugador por dos temporadas
> ...



Luego habría que ver si el Madrid denuncia al padre del jugador.... y si esas clausulas luego judicialmente no son anuladas y si la FIFA o UEFA se meten por medio también


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (6 Abr 2022)

Ni me acordaba de que ayer había Champiñones y hoy, leyendo los resúmenes de prensa, no puedo dejar de apreciar la diferencia de trato de la prensa cuando el Real Madrid vuelve de un partido de ida fuera con una derrota por 1 a 0 ("El PSG humilla al Madrid") a cuando el Atlético vuelve en las mismas circunstancias ("Orgullo y valor. Defensa numantina").

Yo voy con el Atleti, que quede claro, y creo que un partido de vuelta jugando a no arriesgar y esperando meterla en un córner o algo así les puede salir bien. Aparte de que siempre queda la posibilidad de alguna voladera épica y cagada táctica del Divino Calvo, que suele tenerlas en los momentos importantes.


----------



## Lake (6 Abr 2022)

Hay mucha especulación en torno al partido de esta noche , el Madrid es demasiado favorito en la eliminatoria , veremos .
Yo apostaría a que hay alguna sorpresilla .


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Abr 2022)

Veo a los cuatro más importantes en las semis, los tres ingleses y el Bayern, a ver si gana el meacolonias la champiñones este año.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Abr 2022)

Lake dijo:


> Hay mucha especulación en torno al partido de esta noche , el Madrid es demasiado favorito en la eliminatoria , veremos .
> Yo apostaría a que hay alguna sorpresilla .



¿El Madrid favorito? es usted un cachondo.


----------



## Lake (6 Abr 2022)

Tras el affaire Abramovich , el Chelsea ha visto disminuir su estatus , porque colaboró con los "malos" de la película de moda ( que por una vez no son los nazis ).


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Es un partido incómodo para la FIFA, un equipo que quiere montar su propia champions y otro que se nutria y nutre del dinero de un ruso que apoya la invasión de otro país...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (6 Abr 2022)

Lake dijo:


> Hay mucha especulación en torno al partido de esta noche , el Madrid es demasiado favorito en la eliminatoria , veremos .
> Yo apostaría a que hay alguna sorpresilla .



Madrid demasiado favorito? Debo estar demasiado en mi nube, yo veo claro favorito al Chelsea


----------



## xilebo (6 Abr 2022)

*La estratagema de Mbappé*

El jugador francés sorprendió el domingo al asegurar que había "elementos nuevos" de cara a su futuro, pero es un plan para salir por la puerta grande de *París*.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Yo creo que pasa el Chelsea.

Tiene talento y una plantilla mucho más física que el Madrid.

Luego cualquier cosa puede pasar, igual que pensaba que el Madrid tiene mejor 11 que el PSG, pienso que esto es más difícil, los equipos ingleses son más físicos y disciplinados.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (6 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo creo que pasa el Chelsea.
> 
> Tiene talento y una plantilla mucho más física que el Madrid.
> 
> Luego cualquier cosa puede pasar, igual que pensaba que el Madrid tiene mejor 11 que el PSG, pienso que esto es más difícil, los equipos ingleses son más físicos y disciplinados.



Lo unico que veo a favor del Madrid es el portero y el hecho de que en general los ingleses fuera de casa bajan especialmente su rendimiento. Si el Madrid no se lleva un mal resultado de Londres quiza le de mal de altura al Chelsea en Madrid.


----------



## Lake (6 Abr 2022)

Pero el Chelsea dependió en su triunfal torneo el año pasado en exceso de la calidad de su "gasolina super " , todos los vimos ! ...
Tendrá la misma "motivacion" este año ? Lo veremos en este encuentro , a ver si corren tanto como entonces.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Abr 2022)

Por cierto ¿alguien sabe lo que ha dicho la prima de Monchi en el último partido que jugaron contra el cagalona? no me vaya a decir que se han bajado los pantalones y se la han mamado a los cagalanes.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Abr 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Hoy hay partidazo y no me genera ni expectación, el fútbol está decayendo.



Te estás haciendo mayor.


----------



## El Juani (6 Abr 2022)

Que el Madrid sea un bloque hoy, tanto a la hora de presionar como para defender. Y que aguanten las piernas. Físicamente lo vamos a necesitar.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Te estás haciendo mayor.



Será macho, lo veré pero que no me genera la ilusión de antaño.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (6 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Yo soy mas ambicioso, Camavinga, Valverde y Rodrygo...pero me da a mi que va a ser como cuando pedi el barco pirata de playmobil y los reyes magos me trajeron el barco romano de Argamboys.... Que hijos de puta....



Por nadie pase.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Vamos a ver un calco del partido de ida contra el PSG.

Mamadous dopados atacando sin parar y el Madrid defendiendo.

Alguna ruleta de mendy en defensa 
Kroos sin aparecer 
Vater haciéndole bicicletas al banderín de corner 
Vinicuis cansado a los 10 minutos.

Sosteniendo el equipo Modric y Benzema.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Lo que el preparador médico debería hacer es meterles un par de gramos de cocaína a los jugadores del Madrid en los batidos esos de mierda que se toman, ya verías como corren los cabrones.


----------



## Andr3ws (6 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos a ver un calco del partido de ida contra el PSG.
> 
> Mamadous dopados atacando sin parar y el Madrid defendiendo.
> 
> ...



¿Como cotiza la ruleta de Mendi dentro del area? 
Se le pueden meter 10 € y a ver cuanto da....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¿Como cotiza la ruleta de Mendi dentro del area?
> Se le pueden meter 10 € y a ver cuanto da....




Yo digo que hoy nos deleita con una cola de vaca cual romario.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Abr 2022)

Si Courtois hace su partido, que lo va a hacer, muy mal se os tendría que dar para volveros con un mal resultao hoy.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Abr 2022)

El Atleti lo tiene difícil, pero si pasamos con suerte, prefiero al Madrid de rival. Estoy cansao ya de equipos ingleses.


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Abr 2022)

Olvidáis que el Madric del bienqueda floper es el único cluc del mundo que tiene con pauta completa al 100% de sus jugadores... Espero que no tengamos que lamentar alguna costilla pfizurada hoy.


----------



## Cuqui (6 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Si Courtois hace su partido, que lo va a hacer, muy mal se os tendría que dar para volveros con un mal resultao hoy.



No jugamos a nada, mas o menos como vosotros. Muy bien se le tendria que dar al frances y muy mal al chelsea para traernos un resultado positivo.


----------



## petro6 (6 Abr 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Será macho, lo veré pero que no me genera la ilusión de antaño.



A mí me pasa eso desde el coronamierdas, al ver que mi hija tenía que llevar un bozal para salir al parque, y estos hijos de puta analfabetos dándose abrazos y achuchones en el campo cómo si tuvieran otras leyes mientras los perrodistas miraban hacia otro lado. 

Por fín tuve constancia del circo que es el mundo del deporte y para que les sirve. Por mí cómo si les meten hoy cinco, a mí el fútbol ya sólo lo utilizo para picar a los del Farsa y del Paleti, y reirme un rato cómo mucho....aunque a veces me surja la vena ultra de antaño en algunos partidos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Abr 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> No jugamos a nada, mas o menos como vosotros. Muy bien se le tendria que dar al frances y muy mal al chelsea para traernos un resultado positivo.



No savéis a qué jubáis?

Lo importante es volveros al menos con un resultao que deje la eliminatoria abierta para la vuelta


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Abr 2022)

si en la ida de una eliminatoria a estas alturas se hacen 2 o 3 goles de diferencia, pues se ha acabao la eliminatoria prácticamente. No sé si podréis resolverla allí, tal vez, vosotros sabréis.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> A mí me pasa eso desde el coronamierdas, al ver que mi hija tenía que llevar un bozal para salir al parque, y estos hijos de puta analfabetos dándose abrazos y achuchones en el campo cómo si tuvieran otras leyes mientras los perrodistas miraban hacia otro lado.
> 
> Por fín tuve constancia del circo que es el mundo del deporte y para que les sirve. Por mí cómo si les meten hoy cinco, a mí el fútbol ya sólo lo utilizo para picar a los del Farsa y del Paleti, y reirme un rato cómo mucho....aunque a veces me surja la vena ultra de antaño en algunos partidos.



El fútbol y el deporte profesional tiene que verse como lo que es,un producto por el que los remeros (aka aficionados) pagan y que reporta a cambio distracción y cierta satisfacción cuando se gana,lo veo justo.

Lo que no concibo es eso del apoyo incondicional,eso se lo puedes dar al equipo de tu barrio que juega por amor al arte,no a profesionales que viven como dioses.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (6 Abr 2022)

Bueno, chavales, ¿Cómo veis el resultado de esta noche?

Yo, todo lo que sea perder por un gol de diferencia, lo firmo. 1-0 para los ingleses, va. 

Y en el Bernabeu les rompemos el culo, of course.


----------



## manutartufo (6 Abr 2022)

1-1. Hala Madrid.


----------



## Andr3ws (6 Abr 2022)

0-1 gol de Benzema. 

No veré el partido, entre el jodimiento de Movistar a los piratas y los niños en casa jodiendo, la cosa está "dificultosa"


----------



## manutartufo (6 Abr 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> 0-1 gol de Benzema.
> 
> No veré el partido, entre el jodimiento de Movistar a los piratas y los niños en casa jodiendo, la cosa está "dificultosa"



Aquí colgaremos enlaces para verlo q eso no sea impedimento.


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Abr 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> Aquí colgaremos enlaces para verlo q eso no sea impedimento.



eso es lo de menos. Los niños tenían que venir con botón de apagado.

y la mujer

saludos al 016


----------



## Forocloaca (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Juani (6 Abr 2022)

El madridista siempre piensa en ganar. 0-1


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (6 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El Atleti lo tiene difícil, pero si pasamos con suerte, prefiero al Madrid de rival. Estoy cansao ya de equipos ingleses.



Si yo fuera colchonero tambien lo querria. El chelsea me parece salvo el portero, mas equilibrado y mejor plantel, por no hablar de los entrenadores.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (6 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> eso es lo de menos. Los niños tenían que venir con botón de apagado.
> 
> y la mujer
> 
> saludos al 016


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Si yo fuera colchonero tambien lo querria. El chelsea me parece salvo el portero, mas equilibrado y mejor plantel, por no hablar de los entrenadores.



No sé quién va a pasar, pero si hay sorpresón y pasa el Atleti y el Chelsea, no jodas, 3 equipos ingleses seguidos pa el Atleti? Sería un escándalo que el Atleti solito se follara a to los ingleses.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (6 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> No sé quién va a pasar, pero si hay sorpresón y pasa el Atleti y el Chelsea, no jodas, 3 equipos ingleses seguidos pa el Atleti? Sería un escándalo que el Atleti solito se follara a to los ingleses.



Si to fuera Tuchel creo que temeria mas al atletico que al city. El city tiene que dividir fuerzas pues tiene el liverpool esperando un resbalon en liga. Mientras tanto el atletico esta relativamente comodo , con la plaza champions bien encarrilada por lo que se dejaran los cojones en Europa.


----------



## DRIDMA (6 Abr 2022)

Valverde-Camavinga-Casemiro con Modric un poco más adelantado y a campeonar.


----------



## xilebo (6 Abr 2022)

¡Ya tenemos once del Real Madrid!

Los elegidos por Ancelotti son: *Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Casemiro, Kroos, Modric; Valverde, Benzema y Vinicius.*


----------



## Señor Moscoso (6 Abr 2022)

El Marca dice que juega Valverde y CMK y también Carvajal, Davide aprende las lecciones del clásico...


----------



## xilebo (6 Abr 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> El Marca dice que juega Valverde y CMK y también Carvajal, Davide aprende las lecciones del clásico...



Los experimentos con gaseosa  la cagada del clasico fue epica, no tuvo otro dia para hacerlo


----------



## cebollo (6 Abr 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> No creo que Ancelotti se atreva a dejar en el banquillo a ninguno de Casemiro-Kroos-Modric. Meterá a Valverde de falso extremo por Asensio y ningún cambio más.



Me autocito porque he acertado.

De fútbol sé lo justo pero a Ancelotti es que le conozco.


----------



## _Suso_ (6 Abr 2022)

Se me pone la gallina de piel una vez más


----------



## HDR (6 Abr 2022)

Por fin quita al tercer delantero horchatas para al menos tratar de dominar el centro del campo con 4. 

Hay que pedir un deseo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (6 Abr 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> No creo que Ancelotti se atreva a dejar en el banquillo a ninguno de Casemiro-Kroos-Modric. Meterá a Valverde de falso extremo por Asensio y ningún cambio más.



A mi me parece lo mas adecuado, con posibilidad de dar entrada a Camavinga por Kroos en la sengunda parte. Pero yo meteria tambien a Bale de inicio en lugar de Vinicius.


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Abr 2022)

*AMOSSSS HOSTIAA *
*HALA MADRICCCCC COPÓNSANTO
LOS PUTOS PIRATAS BORRACHOS ENDÓGAMOS VAN A AVRIIIIIICCCC BIEN JRANDE*
*VIVA LA GUARDIA CIBIL Y LA VIRGEN DEL PILAR *


----------



## El Juani (6 Abr 2022)

Los nervios de una tarde noche de Champions


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Abr 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> El Marca dice que juega Valverde y CMK y también Carvajal, Davide aprende las lecciones del clásico...



Carvajal está horrible/acabado pero defender un 3-5-2 le viene mejor que defender a un equipo con extremos. Y si por casualidad juega bien, es capaz de aportar mucho más que Lucas Vázquez (no es por rajar de Lucas, me parece un suplente muy honroso).

Al final estos partidos tan en el filo de la navaja se ganan con táctica y poniendo a los jugadores con más potencial. En un buen día de los dos, Valverde es mejor que Asensio y Carvajal es mejor que Lucas, y la variante táctica de Valverde por lo menos sirve para adaptarse un poco a lo que es el Chelsea comparado con el Celta de Vigo. 

Ya si el amigo deja en el banquillo a Jorginho, Lukaku y Mount (éste está menos claro, pero algunos sitios lo dan como suplente), pues triunfamos. Mount en concreto nos mató el año pasado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Bueno, ya está la Charo del vomistar, el maldini haciendo como que sabe de fútbol porque rocía viendo la liga thailandesa y el cuñao narrando y el cocinomano del Benito ese.

No sería mala idea meter a camavinga si Kroos chochea.


----------



## _Suso_ (6 Abr 2022)

Ya lo estoy visualizando, final de champions Madrid-Atletico y la 14 con gol de Jovic de cabeza en el descuento de la prorroga


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Los experimentos con gaseosa  la cagada del clasico fue epica, no tuvo otro dia para hacerlo




Calla que los primeros cambios serán váter y ausencio...


----------



## petro6 (6 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno, ya está la Charo del vomistar, el maldini haciendo como que sabe de fútbol porque rocía viendo la liga thailandesa y el cuñao narrando y el cocinomano del Benito ese.
> 
> No sería mala idea meter a camavinga si Kroos chochea.



El Maldini hace cierto el dicho ese de : El que sabe hacer algo lo hace, y el que no ,enseña. Aplicable a Juan Malillo, Marcelo Bielsa...y cualquier otro tuercebotas sobrevalorado que sólo es capaz de timar a pringaos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

El Villarreal si que tiene todos mis respetos, prácticamente juega contra el gran favorito de este año.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (6 Abr 2022)

Bueno, no juega ausencio ....algo es algo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Menudas jacas, si que tenía que ser noche de fiesta si...


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (6 Abr 2022)

Chocolate Sexy dijo:


> Ya pero van a ser ricos igual, mucho, y al final en un sitio pasas a la historia y en el de un camellero con pasta pero q ficha a golpe de carprichoy cambia de proyecto cuando le da la neura pues no vas a pasar a la historia.



Mbappe ha ganado un Mundial y marcando en la final, lo de pasar a la Historia del futbol y todo eso ya lo tiene superado.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Abr 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Ya lo estoy visualizando, final de champions Madrid-Atletico y la 14 con gol de Jovic de cabeza en el descuento de la prorroga



Las semifinales ya están sorteadas, tu visualización es como un poco imposible.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Abr 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Ya lo estoy visualizando, final de champions Madrid-Atletico y la 14 con gol de Jovic de cabeza en el descuento de la prorroga


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Abr 2022)

Se viene hoy penaltito de Carvajal?


----------



## Otrasvidas (6 Abr 2022)

El Chelsea viene de perder en casa 1-4 ante un equipo random, tiene serios problemas extradeportivos y es el vigente campeón, que, salvo que te llames Real Madrid, ya se sabe que es algo poco prometedor para la siguiente edición.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Ya lo estoy visualizando, final de champions Madrid-Atletico y la 14 con gol de Jovic de cabeza en el descuento de la prorroga




Claro, y doblete de hazard...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Mbappe ha ganado un Mundial y marcando en la final, lo de pasar a la Historia del futbol y todo eso ya lo tiene superado.




El mamadou tiene que irse a un equipo a ganar copas de Europa, y cada año estar triste y pedir subidas de sueldo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Abr 2022)

Por de pronto nos ha hecho un favor -- sobre todo a Carvajal -- poniendo a Azpilicueta de carrilero izquierdo. Eso sí, la breva de Jorginho y Mount no ha caído.


----------



## barullo (6 Abr 2022)

Todo el mundo tiene bestias negras holles


----------



## ccc (6 Abr 2022)

Lo digo antes del partido para no ser ventajista:

- Carleto lleva jugando con el 4x3x3 todo la temporada.
- Para no quedar mal con alguno de la CMK, cambia el esquema y pone a Valverde (cada vez que ha probado cosas nos ha salido mal).

Puede ir bien? Si Carleto fuera un buen entrenador, creeria que sus razones tendra (reforzar el medio del campo,...), pero conociendolo ya se que lo hace para no mandar a alguien al banquillo, hacer un encaje de bolillos y a ver si suena la flauta.

Y lo digo en serio, quizas funcione (este caso no es el mismo que ZZ).

Que me puedo creer? Pues creo que el Chelsea nos va a mear en el medio del campo igual. Pero tampoco nos deberian mear en la cara como hicieron el anyo pasado o este anyo el PSG (si no contamos los ultimos 30 minutos)


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno, ya está la Charo del vomistar, el maldini haciendo como que sabe de fútbol porque rocía viendo la liga thailandesa y el cuñao narrando y el cocinomano del Benito ese.
> 
> No sería mala idea meter a camavinga si Kroos chochea.



Maldini sabe un montonazo de futbol, vive para el futbol. Yo hace años le tenia mania pero desde que le oigo en la cope flipo con el. Es mas de radio...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Maldini sabe un montonazo de futbol, vive para el futbol. Yo hace años le tenia mania pero desde que le oigo en la cope flipo con el. Es mas de radio...



      que hijo fruta


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2022)

Buenos a ver, la porra

Edge2 6-1


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Lo digo antes del partido para no ser ventajista:
> 
> - Carleto lleva jugando con el 4x3x3 todo la temporada.
> - Para no quedar mal con alguno de la CMK, cambia el esquema y pone a Valverde (cada vez que ha probado cosas nos ha salido mal).
> ...




La teoría dice que hoy no jugamos con 9, pues ausencio y váter están en el banquillo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Buenos a ver, la porra
> 
> Edge2 6-1



Obiwanchernobil 5-1


----------



## Edu.R (6 Abr 2022)

Yo los partidos de ida los veo muy tranquilo, porque casi nunca se decide nada.

Perdemos 3-1 y espíritu de Juanito. Ganamos 0-3 y hacemos un Juventus 2018.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Abr 2022)

Espero que hoy vaya bien


https://original.footybite.cc/event/chelsea-real-madrid-live-stream/827747





https://original.footybite.cc/event/villarreal-fc-bayern-m%C3%BCnchen-live-stream/827748


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2022)

Edge2 6-1
Obiwanchernobil 5-1
Edu.R 2-2


----------



## Edu.R (6 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Edge2 6-1
> Obiwanchernobil 5-1
> Edu.R 3-1



No perdona. He puesto un ejemplo.

Mi resultado es de 2-2.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Quien es el alopecico ese de vomistar


----------



## _Suso_ (6 Abr 2022)

Suso: 0-2, los dos de Valverde


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Esto como que no tienen la misma tensión que contra el PSG, como se nota que contra el PSG había más cosas en juego.


----------



## Mahāvīra (6 Abr 2022)

Edge2 6-1
Obiwanchernobil 5-1
Edu.R 2-2 
_Suso_ 0-2
Mahāvīra 8-2


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Mahāvīra dijo:


> Edge2 6-1
> Obiwanchernobil 5-1
> Edu.R 2-2
> _Suso_ 0-2
> Mahāvīra 8-2




Joder el @_Suso_ tiene que ir ciego de coca


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Abr 2022)

2-7 HAT TRIC DE LUCAS VATER EN LA SEGUNDA PARTE


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2022)

Edge2 6-1
Obiwanchernobil 5-1
Edu.R 2-2
_Suso_ 0-2
@Mahāvīra 8-2 
Tubiegah 2-7


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Abr 2022)

espérate que estoy haciendo el mongo por aquí y me he dao cuenta que no puedo veyer la champions en moBistar 
dénme un enlace, amegos


----------



## filets (6 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Maldini sabe un montonazo de futbol, vive para el futbol. Yo hace años le tenia mania pero desde que le oigo en la cope flipo con el. Es mas de radio...



EHNHORME


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Maldini sabe un montonazo de futbol, vive para el futbol. Yo hace años le tenia mania pero desde que le oigo en la cope flipo con el. Es mas de radio...


----------



## manutartufo (6 Abr 2022)

1-1.


----------



## Forocloaca (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## manutartufo (6 Abr 2022)

Mahāvīra dijo:


> Edge2 6-1
> manutartufo. 1-1.
> Obiwanchernobil 5-1
> Edu.R 2-2
> ...


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> 1-1.



Edge2 6-1
Obiwanchernobil 5-1
Edu.R 2-2
_Suso_ 0-2
@Mahāvīra 8-2
Tubiegah 2-7   
manutartufo 1-1


----------



## filets (6 Abr 2022)

0 - 0


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2022)

Lo mismo el partidazo esta en Villarreal...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Abr 2022)

3-0


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> 0 - 0



Edge2 6-1
Obiwanchernobil 5-1
Edu.R 2-2
_Suso_ 0-2
Mahāvīra 8-2
Tubiegah 2-7  
manutartufo 1-1
filets 0-0
bubba_zanetti 3-0


----------



## Edu.R (6 Abr 2022)

A mi Stamford Bridge me parece muy Paco.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Lo mismo el partidazo esta en Villarreal...



ojalá les peten el culo a los prepotentes municheses


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Se siguen arrodillando


----------



## fachacine (6 Abr 2022)

Partido aquí





__





Error - Aliez







emb.apl92.me


----------



## barullo (6 Abr 2022)

Vamos que empieza

A ver si este año les ganáis


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2022)

uyyyyy el chelsea...


----------



## fachacine (6 Abr 2022)

El 4-4-2 está bien pero preferiría a Camavinga por Kroos


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Espero que hoy vaya bien
> 
> 
> https://original.footybite.cc/event/chelsea-real-madrid-live-stream/827747
> ...



de momento furula


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Abr 2022)

Puto Alaba arrodillandose por los juden


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se siguen arrodillando



Lo seguirán haciendo hasta que sus nuevos amos los degüellen.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Abr 2022)

Un 5-5-0 simeonístico.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Que mal pinta esto


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Abr 2022)

Ancelotti hoy copia la extrategia PSG, no hacer absolutamente nada en el partido de ida y dar mucha verguenza ajena.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Abr 2022)

2-1


----------



## filets (6 Abr 2022)

Valverde juega de lateral derecho porque no se fia de Carvajal
Que me parece perfecto porque yo tampoco me fio 

Pero entonces ¿para que pone a Carvajal?


----------



## Edu.R (6 Abr 2022)

Militao casi.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Abr 2022)

Ellos tienen una intensidad que nosotros no tenemos, pero claro, la otra opción es jugar como el pateti.


----------



## barullo (6 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que mal pinta esto



Ya empiezan a perdonar, caratrucha


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Abr 2022)

pinta bien la cosa

para el chelsi, digo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Abr 2022)

GOL DEL VILLARREAL. ¡TOMA PREPOTENTES!


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## barullo (6 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> pinta bien la cosa
> 
> para el chelsi, digo



Tranqui las cabras que se van a marcar un PSG live en Paris como los Supertramp:

Venga a fallar ocasiones a manta para luego ir al Cuernabeu a doblar la servilleta como un Elche de la vida


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Vinicius es subnormal


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Valverde juega de lateral derecho porque no se fia de Carvajal
> Que me parece perfecto porque yo tampoco me fio
> 
> Pero entonces ¿para que pone a Carvajal?




Porque si pone a váter es el apocalipsis


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (6 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Edge2 6-1
> Obiwanchernobil 5-1
> Edu.R 2-2



3-0


----------



## HArtS (6 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



De quién?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Vamos a ver, jorjinho, pulisic, maunt, Kante...balón de oro a Messi....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Abr 2022)

Bueno, el Madrí tiene mejor pinta que el año pasado.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Abr 2022)

Lastima de ocasion, se nota que el Chelsea no es del año pasado, hay que aprovecharlo.


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Abr 2022)

https://original.footybite.cc/event/chelsea-real-madrid-live-stream/827747



cortesía de @Suprimo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Abr 2022)

Antes han puesto este:





__





Error - Aliez







emb.apl92.me


----------



## fachacine (6 Abr 2022)

Esa de Vinicius si es Mbappe va para adentro


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> 3-0



Ya no bale...

Edge2 6-1
Obiwanchernobil 5-1
Edu.R 2-2
_Suso_ 0-2
Mahāvīra 8-2
Tubiegah 2-7  
manutartufo 1-1
filets 0-0
bubba_zanetti 3-0
bot de ultraderecha 3-0
*El_Madrileño 1-0*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Jajajaja la FIFA y la uefa!!!! Amarilla


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Abr 2022)

Qué error de Limitao dios.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (6 Abr 2022)

Militao y Vini version 2020


----------



## HArtS (6 Abr 2022)

¿Por qué colocan a Valverde de extremo?

¿Es tan difícil jugar con tres mediocampistas capaces de correr y presionar todo el partido (Casemiro, Camavinga y Valverde)?


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2022)

Militao, la ha cagao...
Paradon de curtua


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Benito el cocaínas...quién le ha que sabe de futbol


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2022)

militao is down...


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Benito el cocaínas...quién le ha que sabe de futbol



ese quién es, el del grupo ese de pinfloi o como se diga?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Estoy tomando un sabroso sopinstan al jerez.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Abr 2022)

Contra de Vinicius y el amego en vec de correr para doblarle está de miranda, ¿sabe el amego quién es el 9?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Jajajajajajaja ROCIADAS que golazo!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Abr 2022)

GOL DE BENZEMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

El pase rápido que da Benzema para el desmarque de vinicuis es sensacional


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## El Juani (6 Abr 2022)

Me está encantando mi Mandril. Gokasooo gostosooooo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Abr 2022)

Estos no han visto el partido del Peseyé.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Abr 2022)

Vaya golazo


----------



## Edu.R (6 Abr 2022)

Da para paja.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2022)

Joder con Benzema,se está marcando un Ronaldo 2017 (o 18),lo enchufa todo esta Champions...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Abr 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Me está encantando mi Mandril. Gokasooo gostosooooo



Está claro que han aprendido del año pasado.


----------



## fachacine (6 Abr 2022)

Gooooool Amego


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Abr 2022)

*AVRIIIIIIIICCCCCCC*


----------



## Señor Moscoso (6 Abr 2022)

Pero ki ase amegoooo!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Abr 2022)

QUE GOLAZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Y que hemos tenido que aguantar al ausencio todo el año macho


----------



## ccc (6 Abr 2022)

Goool, Vinicius lo cambia todo y Benzema esta en modo Ronaldo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Abr 2022)

Madre mía, si se meten los 3 españoles más de uno se va a tener que esconder.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos a ver, jorjinho, pulisic, maunt, Kante...balón de oro a Messi....



El Balón de Oro está clarinete a quién se lo deberían dar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Abr 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Señor Moscoso (6 Abr 2022)

OooooooooooOOOoooooooooooooo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Abr 2022)

tienes y kepa y no lo pones


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Jajajajajaja el partido trol de la champions


----------



## El Juani (6 Abr 2022)

Vamoooooooosssss. Un pollooooooo


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Joder con Benzema,se está marcando un Ronaldo 2017 (o 18),lo enchufa todo esta Champions...



Joder,hostia puta...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Abr 2022)

Lo dicho, estos no han visto el partido del QSG.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (6 Abr 2022)

se me jodio la porra...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y que hemos tenido que aguantar al ausencio todo el año macho



Como se nota que es suplente y que no es titular, las dos cosas. Que alivio.


----------



## ironpipo (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Abr 2022)

DIOXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Abr 2022)

BENZEPOLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Abr 2022)

*AVRIIIICCCCC JRANDEEEEE*


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Abr 2022)

¿ El Amego hace el ramadán u qué ????...Tela con el moraco...


----------



## ccc (6 Abr 2022)

Gollll


----------



## Señor Moscoso (6 Abr 2022)

LA PIZARRA DE DAVIDE


----------



## fachacine (6 Abr 2022)

Gooooool ameeegooooo 0-2


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ El Amego hace el ramadán u qué ????...Tela con el moraco...



Fuera de casa no.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Abr 2022)

Demostrando una vez más que la champions es el jardín del Madrí.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

No llevaba chaska ni nada el PSG en el partido de ida, el Chelsea que es el mejor equipo del mundo en lo físico en la liga más física del mundo, no es capaz de correr ni la mitad que los franceses


----------



## El Juani (6 Abr 2022)

Hola @ApoloCreed .


----------



## Suprimo (6 Abr 2022)

Dos golazos de cabeza es que ya ni recuerdo algo asín


----------



## Linsecte2000 (6 Abr 2022)

BRV-TAL
BR0-TAL


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (6 Abr 2022)

me cago en dios, van 0-2??? joder un rato tarde que llego y me pierdo todo


----------



## Otrasvidas (6 Abr 2022)

The King of Europe is still alive


----------



## Edu.R (6 Abr 2022)

¿Gostáis?


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> se me jodio la porra...



Edge2 6-1
Obiwanchernobil 5-1
*Edu.R 2-2
_Suso_ 0-2
Mahāvīra 8-2
Tubiegah 2-7*  
manutartufo 1-1
filets 0-0
bubba_zanetti 3-0
bot de ultraderecha 3-0
*@El_Madrileño 1-0*


----------



## 4motion (6 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y que hemos tenido que aguantar al ausencio todo el año macho



Valverde coño siempre Valverde.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ccc (6 Abr 2022)

Link? El mio se me ha ido a la mierda,....


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Demostrando una vez más que la champions es el jardín del Madrí.



Y luego hacen el subnormal contra el Far$a.... Eso me jode mucho...


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Hola @ApoloCreed .



Todo el mundo es owneado alguna vez,que se le va a hacer...

Pero ni siquiera es que haga diabluras,lo que pasa es que estas dos eliminatorias está con un acierto brutal,ya digo,como el CR7 de hace unos años.


----------



## 4motion (6 Abr 2022)

Donde está Cristóbal Soria? Cristóbal Soria donde está? 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Y el rudiger este pide 12 kilos limpios al año


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Edge2 6-1
> Obiwanchernobil 5-1
> *Edu.R 2-2
> _Suso_ 0-2
> ...


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No llevaba chaska ni nada el PSG en el partido de ida, el Chelsea que es el mejor equipo del mundo en lo físico en la liga más física del mundo, no es capaz de correr ni la mitad que los franceses



El que llevaba debía ser el Chelsea del año pasado,los jugadores son más o menos los mismos pero aquel equipo era una apisonadora,este en cambio se ve bien normal..


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Abr 2022)

Casemiro está haciendo una temporada lamentable y todo lo que queráis pero Camavinga tiene que tomar muchos Colacaos, Petit-Suis y si me apuras rayas de cocaína para quitarle el puesto en unos cuartos de Champions.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Abr 2022)

Pero el Madrí de hoy no es la basura que jugó contra el Far$a... No me jodas... Y no me refiero en alineaciones... Hablo de intensidad y cojones....


----------



## ironpipo (6 Abr 2022)

La culpa de que levantemos la 14 va a ser de putin


----------



## ironpipo (6 Abr 2022)

Carbajal la virgen


----------



## barullo (6 Abr 2022)

Mira el Suso por fin va salir en una lista del foro:

La de la porra


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2022)

Bueno,y si el patético limpia al City y el Villareal al Bayern...ojito ojito...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (6 Abr 2022)

Si llega a marcar Carvajal lo renuevan hasta 2030 ...


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Mira el Suso por fin va salir en una lista del foro:
> 
> La de la porra



Edge2 6-1
Obiwanchernobil 5-1
Edu.R 2-2
@_Suso_ 0-2
Mahāvīra 8-2
Tubiegah 2-7  
manutartufo 1-1
filets 0-0
bubba_zanetti 3-0
bot de ultraderecha 3-0
El_Madrileño *1-0*


----------



## Woden (6 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Valverde coño siempre Valverde.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Si el firulais de Ancelotti hubiera utilizado a Valverde y a Camavinga y rotado bien el centrolcampo, pasando de Ausencios y demás rémoras, el equipo ya tendría la liga ganada y celebrado y se podría centrar únicamente en ganar la champions.


----------



## Otrasvidas (6 Abr 2022)

Esto está para clavarles 1 o 2 más si se quiere. Estos tíos son muy peligrosos al contraataque, pero teniendo que jugar a dominar y jugar en posicional son muy espesos y eso sumado a la necesidad de arriesgar les hace estar a punto de caramelo.


----------



## barullo (6 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Bueno,y si el patético limpia al City y el Villareal al Bayern...ojito ojito...



No te vengas tan arriba en prepotencia que no todos los dias son fiesta ni todos los dias vais a ganar a Villarreal y Aleti

Algún dia -generalmente cuando menos se espera- se palma contra el que te veías ganador

Memento mori, muñequito


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Bueno,y si el patético limpia al City y el Villareal al Bayern...ojito ojito...



Bueno, espérate que aunque gane hoy el Villarreal no sabe lo que son 90 minutos en Munich.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Abr 2022)

Asensio que vaya buscando equipo, alguno en el que no necesite correr mucho.


----------



## Otrasvidas (6 Abr 2022)

La prensa culerda a disfrutar de su gran partido ante el Eintracht mientras seguro que dirán que el vigente campeón de la Champions es un equipo de paquetes, no como el Farsa, que le metió 0 goles en sus 2 partidos al Benfica.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2022)

Se han echado atras y han marcado... La historia cholista de siempre


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2022)

Demasiado bonito para ser verdad...va a tocar sufrir aquí...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (6 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Bueno, espérate que aunque gane hoy el Villarreal no sabe lo que son 90 minutos en Munich.



Y con emery en el banquillo visitante...


----------



## artemis (6 Abr 2022)

Al monger de Carvajal le han comido la tostada


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2022)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool del villarreal...


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Abr 2022)

seguimos en lucha por la porra


----------



## 4motion (6 Abr 2022)

Estaba claro que el abuelo e hijo estaban haciendo el simeone después de los dos goles.

Aquí tenéis el resultado.

Gol del chelsea.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (6 Abr 2022)

Adios a la porra de suso y de edu...alguien dijo 8-2, no?


----------



## ironpipo (6 Abr 2022)

Carbajal la virgen


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Abr 2022)

Vaya cagada, como puede cubrir Carvajal a un tio que le saca una cabeza.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2022)

Benzemalo inuuuuutil


----------



## Th89 (6 Abr 2022)

Tiene Carvajal fotos comprometedoras de Flopper? Es que no me entra en la cabeza que siga jugando si va a cagada por partido.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Abr 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Asensio que vaya buscando equipo, alguno en el que no necesite correr mucho.



Que venga al Español, que no corre ni Cristo... Bueno el RDT, sí.... Es el único que se salva de la hoguera....


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Abr 2022)

La que ha fallado el moro (ya no es benzema)


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (6 Abr 2022)

Dadmee un enlaceeeeeee...

Dadme un enlaceeeeee....


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Adios a la porra de suso y de edu...alguien dijo 8-2, no?





Tubiegah dijo:


> seguimos en lucha por la porra



@_Suso_ esta fuera de la lista. Poco ha durado el probre...

Edge2 6-1
Obiwanchernobil 5-1
*Edu.R 2-2
_Suso_ 0-2
Mahāvīra 8-2
Tubiegah 2-7*  
manutartufo 1-1
filets 0-0
bubba_zanetti 3-0
bot de ultraderecha 3-0
*@El_Madrileño 1-0*


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (6 Abr 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> La que ha fallado el moro (ya no es benzema)



Que putada, yo que queria echarle la culpa a Negricius...


----------



## barullo (6 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> @_Suso_ esta fuera de la lista. Poco ha durado el probre...
> 
> Edge2 6-1
> Obiwanchernobil 5-1
> ...



Jojojo  nunca da una


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Que putada, yo que queria echarle la culpa a Negricius...



Ñordicius esta jugando bien, no hay quejas hoy.


----------



## Otrasvidas (6 Abr 2022)

La eliminatoria ha de quedar zanjada esta noche.


----------



## Silluzollope (6 Abr 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Dadmee un enlaceeeeeee...
> 
> Dadme un enlaceeeeee....



Por ser vos quien sois…
acestream://1b5bbb4a596dbd0906c67d9943efec9ec75253ff


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Dadmee un enlaceeeeeee...
> 
> Dadme un enlaceeeeee....


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Abr 2022)

Ya no me acuerdo quién dijo que hubiese puesto a Bale por Vinicius pero exijo baneo.


----------



## barullo (6 Abr 2022)

Los capullos estos de azul ¿llegan con vida al cuernabeu?


----------



## 4motion (6 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Los capullos estos de azul ¿llegan con vida al cuernabeu?



Si hacemos el simeone, desde luego.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## _Suso_ (6 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder el @_Suso_ tiene que ir ciego de coca



Pues casi acierto de momento


----------



## Otrasvidas (6 Abr 2022)

El resultado es hasta escaso. Si no reventamos la eliminatoria hoy nos puede ocurrir más o menos lo mismo que al PSG contra nosotros... Aunque juguemos la vuelta en casa (recordad la eliminatoria ante el Ajax de 2018-2019)


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2022)

Con lo bien que vendría ahora la regla de los goles en campo contrario...


----------



## El Juani (6 Abr 2022)

Y el villarreal ganando no? Que gostosamente estoy. Viva la blanca paloma. 2 gramitos más


----------



## Andr3ws (6 Abr 2022)

Yo dije esta tarde 0-1 gol de Benzema. Me quede corto. 

¿Os imagináis este madrid gastando bien el dinero que nos cuesta Bale y Hazard?


----------



## barullo (6 Abr 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Pues casi acierto de momento



Has estado cerca...en tu vida has estado más cerca


----------



## petro6 (6 Abr 2022)

Partidazo del Madrid. Madre de Dios, Benzemá


----------



## Edu.R (6 Abr 2022)

El Chelsea tiene margen de mejora, y los últimos minutos, vayamos 1-2, 2-2 o 2-3, van a apretar.

Lo que es evidente es que podemos con ellos, si nos traemos alguna ventaja lo tendremos bastante bien, pero en la 2º parte hay que apretar el culo MOITO.


----------



## barullo (6 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Si hacemos el simeone, desde luego.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Si hacéis el Simeone los pulís seguro


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Abr 2022)

casi lo estoy gozando más con el Pacorreal enculando a los putos cabezabuques que con el MAdric


----------



## 4motion (6 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Si hacéis el Simeone los pulís seguro



Los cojones, nos fusilan el autobús en la portería.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Esta es la champions más trol de la historia, el Madrid con un equipo jubilado sin gasolina está rociando a los mejores equipos de Europa que la UEFA le ha puesto para joderles


----------



## petro6 (6 Abr 2022)

Lo del Madrid y la Champions es acojonante.


----------



## Andr3ws (6 Abr 2022)

Queda mucho y tal, perooooo ¿os imagináis unas semis con los 3 españoles?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Asensio que vaya buscando equipo, alguno en el que no necesite correr mucho.



Calla que este es capaz de sacarle.


----------



## 4motion (6 Abr 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Queda mucho y tal, perooooo ¿os imagináis unas semis con los 3 españoles?



Donde hay que firmar? 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edu.R (6 Abr 2022)

El Villarreal tiene que ir con ventaja a Munich y aun así lo tendría muy jodido. Pero oye, de 4 partes ya ha pasado 1 y tiene una ventajilla.

Nosotros tenemos que seguir igual, en la 1º parte hemos tenido 4 claras, hemos metido dos. Pues con que tengamos dos y metamos una, nos damos por servidos.

El Chelsea sabe meter balonazos y pepinos al área, y pueden rematar, queda mucho.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Si hacéis el Simeone los pulís seguro



No veo a Ancelotti,la verdad


----------



## barullo (6 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Los cojones, nos fusilan el autobús en la portería.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Es un equipito los pringaos estos de azul

Nada que ver con los del año pasado y con lo que fallaron entonces casi palman tambien

O cambia mucho o esta elimi se la lleva de calle el mandril y la verdad es que no lo veo cambiando


----------



## Otrasvidas (6 Abr 2022)

Hay que tener en cuenta también que, si el partido acabara en empate, sería como un 0-0 ,ya que no valen doble los goles a domicilio.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Claro hombre, el Chelsea son un grupo de amigos que quedan los sábados para dar unos toques y jugar a la bombilla


----------



## Andr3ws (6 Abr 2022)

A eso voy, que si la liga está en decadencia, que si el furgol español es de 2° nivel… 
No me gusta que el atleti gane nunca, menos contra el Barça o Guardiola.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Calla que este es capaz de sacarle.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

En los últimos 25 minutos que saque a camavinga y Rodrygo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (6 Abr 2022)

Me han recetado una cosa que se llama Balzak, como el escritor gabacho, y es como el Madrid en Champions: tiene los mismos viejos ingredientes de siempre que ya no servían pero por algún extraño motivo en estos momentos funciona.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (6 Abr 2022)

Estamos jugando fenomenal. Yo quiero a Rodrygo y Camavinga en la segunda parte. Hay que seguir apretando, nada de echarse atrás.


----------



## fachacine (6 Abr 2022)

Qué equilibrio tiene hoy el equipo con Valverde y el 4-4-2, es que además Valverde está siendo indetectable y Tuchel no se lo esperaba, con este esquema (aunque faltaba Benzemá) ni de coña nos mete el Barsa un 0-4. Sólo espero que cambie a Kroos por Camavinga, empiezo a ver que Kroos es el nuevo Isco o el nuevo Marcelo, no tiene ritmo para este nivel de partidos, ya se vió en la vuelta del PSG.


----------



## Andr3ws (6 Abr 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta también que, si el partido acabara en empate, sería como un 0-0 ,ya que no valen doble los goles a domicilio.



No me gusta nada este cambio. Le daba mucha vidilla a los primeros partidos de la eliminatoria y volcaba los partidos al otro lado en cuestión de minutos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

ROCIADAS madrileñas por Europa, bueno vamos a poner a la musa del hilo que hace tiempo que no la ponemos:


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2022)

Yo creí que la musa era Díaz Ayuso


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En los últimos 25 minutos que saque a camavinga y Rodrygo.



Lo que tiene que hacer es sacar a Nabo por Militao o Carvajal, me da igual cual.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

El rudiger en su presentación en Barcelona:


----------



## vurvujo (6 Abr 2022)

Hombre, está detrás de Liverpool, Shitty y Gayern.
Al nivel de nosotros.

Por delante de Patetico, Villareal o Benfica.

Y por su puesto de los que están fuera italianos (Juventus y los de Milán), United, Barcelona, Ajax, etc.

Está en el top-5 seguro.


----------



## Andr3ws (6 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> ROCIADAS madrileñas por Europa, bueno vamos a poner a la musa del hilo que hace tiempo que no la ponemos:



Esa es mi vecina Encarnita.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Abr 2022)

Los españoles hemos aprendido a COMPETIR, eramos hace 20 años unos putos manginas. Ya no.

Villarreal y Atleti son peores que Bayern y Shitty, pero mira como están tocando los huevos. Aunque acaben cayendo, se lo están poniendo bien jodido.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo creí que la musa era Díaz Ayuso




Pa ti la ayuso pa mí la melodias y todos contentos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Los españoles hemos aprendido a COMPETIR, eramos hace 20 años unos putos manginas. Ya no.
> 
> Villarreal y Atleti son peores que Bayern y Shitty, pero mira como están tocando los huevos. Aunque acaben cayendo, se lo están poniendo bien jodido.




Españoles....

Hay un español en el Madrid de titular


----------



## 4motion (6 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Españoles....
> 
> Hay un español en el Madrid de titular



Y tampoco es muy allá.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pa ti la ayuso pa mí la melodias y todos contentos



Tú sabrás,pero no veo a Melody enchufandote en un puestecito guay en la comunidad de Madrid 

Con los 3k mensuales ya te pagas otra que te guste...


----------



## ccc (6 Abr 2022)

Joder, viendo la primera parte alguien diria que Carletto ha hecho una alineacion correcta. Pero hay que destacar:

- El gol del Chelsea no es tan culpa de Carvajal como dicen; lo unico que habria que decir, es que Valverde ayuda bastante a Carvajal.
- Sin Valverde olvidaros de presionar y a los que dicen que Casemiro esta haciendo buen partido, haceroslo mirar. El unico de los 3 del medio que lo esta haciendo minimamente bien es Modric y unicamente porque Valverde le esta tapando las verguenzas.

Me gusta que el madrid esta ordenado, me esta gustando Valverde moviendose arriba y abajo, pero este equipo te sirve contra equipos grandes y con un delantero enchufandolo todo (que lo tenemos con Benzema).

Y lo de Vinicius es un escandalo, como vuelve loca a la defensa, sencillamente increible.


----------



## fachacine (6 Abr 2022)

Otro enlace:









tyst52 - Aliez







emb.apl108.me


----------



## 4motion (6 Abr 2022)

En la segunda parte debemos seguir igual refrigerando bien esos diésel que tenemos en el centro del campo.

Y hacia adelante siempre.

Si entra camavinga.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Abr 2022)

Jajjajajjajaajajjaajjajajajajja


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2022)

Puto Benzema...

La madre de todas las cantadas lo del portero ese...


----------



## 4motion (6 Abr 2022)

Toma.....


Benzema. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Señor Moscoso (6 Abr 2022)

El amego portero ese tiene familia en marsella?


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2022)

joder, otro GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Joder, viendo la primera parte alguien diria que Carletto ha hecho una alineacion correcta. Pero hay que destacar:
> 
> - El gol del Chelsea no es tan culpa de Carvajal como dicen; lo unico que habria que decir, es que Valverde ayuda bastante a Carvajal.



Se le mete por detrás y le gana el puesto, Carvajal intenta despejar de espaldas, es una cosa denigrante paco total.


----------



## El Juani (6 Abr 2022)

Maravillozo


----------



## ironpipo (6 Abr 2022)

Jajjajajajajaja


----------



## 4motion (6 Abr 2022)

Lo de Benzema es no se como definirlo.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Abr 2022)

La típica cagada de portero africano en una portería.... Son así...


----------



## ccc (6 Abr 2022)

Gol debenzema: Hack trixk


----------



## Suprimo (6 Abr 2022)

Y gol para empezar la segunda parte


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

ROCIADAS Benzema 

El mejor portero del mundo para la UEFA y el Rogelio que pide 12 kilos al año


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Abr 2022)

AMEGOLLLLLLL


----------



## ironpipo (6 Abr 2022)

Joder los porteros se empeñan en regalarle la chempions al Madrid


----------



## Octubrista (6 Abr 2022)

El oligarca no paga, y alguno busca ingresos en las apuestas...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Abr 2022)

Este tio huele las cagadas de los porteros o algo asi, es increible.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2022)

Voy a tener que exiliarme del foro un tiempo porque el amego va de candidato número 1 para el balón de oro este año...


----------



## ccc (6 Abr 2022)

Grande el sustituto de Kepa


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Abr 2022)

Lo que está claro es que si la ocasión se le presenta a Vinicius, no marca... Benzema es INDISPENSABLE el el R. Madric...


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> La típica cagada de portero africano en una portería.... Son así...



N´Kono no la cagaba asi, esto son una nueva generacion, tienen que poner mamadous por todas partes por moda...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Abr 2022)

La de Benzema se la ha hecho casi igual al Bayern, al Liverpool, al PSG y al Chelsea. Que recuerde.


----------



## El Juani (6 Abr 2022)

Que borrachera mas tonta


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Abr 2022)

Otro hat trick de este tio


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Abr 2022)

Joder el Curtuá....


----------



## 4motion (6 Abr 2022)

Joder el largo, que mano.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2022)

Courtois y la parada del año...BESTIAL


----------



## Otrasvidas (6 Abr 2022)

Arriba España,carajo


----------



## Niels Bohr (6 Abr 2022)

Madre de Dios lo que nos faltaba por ver es Benzema balón de oro y encima a los 34 años jajajajaj.

Esto no se lo esperaba ni la madre del argelino.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2022)

joder curtua....


----------



## Th89 (6 Abr 2022)

El espíritu de Karius nunca decepciona.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Voy a tener que exiliarme del foro un tiempo porque el amego va de candidato número 1 para el balón de oro este año...



Ni de coña, se lo darán al messias otra vez.
La UEFA y sus ROCIADAS.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Abr 2022)

Dios que parada


----------



## ccc (6 Abr 2022)

Courtois es dios.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Abr 2022)

La que acaban de tener, menvdo paradón


----------



## artemis (6 Abr 2022)

En un lado hay un portero y en el otro un espantapájaros


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Courtois y la parada del año...BESTIAL




Espectacular, hacia tiempo que no veía a un portero volar así.


----------



## ironpipo (6 Abr 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Este tio huele las cagadas de los porteros o algo asi, es increible.



Es el instinto de amego amego carterista que corre por sus venas


----------



## ccc (6 Abr 2022)

Y a este lo "cambiamos" por Kepa


----------



## HATE (6 Abr 2022)

Madre mia que parada.


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Abr 2022)

BUA CURTUÁ


----------



## vurvujo (6 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Lo de Benzema es no se como definirlo.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk




Una vez oí que le decían "el gato" y no está mal tirado .


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ni de coña, se lo darán al messias otra vez.
> La UEFA y sus ROCIADAS.



Este año es imposible salvo que se ponga a hacer exhibiciones sobrehumanas el resto del año...que no 

Quizás Mbapies,pero sin Champions no creo...


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2022)

Valverde agrede a ancheloti...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Abr 2022)

kariuusss que pvta estafa tuchel es anormal


----------



## 4motion (6 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Valverde agrede a ancheloti...



No me extraña.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Abr 2022)

Valverde se ha cargado a Ancelotti!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Este año es imposible salvo que se ponga a hacer exhibiciones sobrehumanas el resto del año...que no
> 
> Quizás Mbapies,pero sin Champions no creo...




Solo tiene que hacer lo del año pasado para ganarlo: pasear.

El año pasado Benzema, lewan y medio Chelsea ya estaban a un nivel dios, se lo dieron al messias.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2022)

al palo el villarreal...


----------



## Th89 (6 Abr 2022)

Y Valverde lesionando a Ancelotti. 

Siempre en mi equipo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, la entradita de abuela de Rudiger cuando Benzema esta solo delante de la portería vacía es para verla repetida y después rescindirle cualquier oferta de contrato.


----------



## Otrasvidas (6 Abr 2022)

Benzemoro camino del Balón de Oro. Quién lo diría.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> al palo el villarreal...



Estas a todo macho, no seras Maldini y tienes un partido de la liga vietnamita tambien puesto.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (6 Abr 2022)

Joder, si al final les va a resultar peor el getafe que el chelsea...


----------



## Hermericus (6 Abr 2022)

Que verguenza, un español de titular en el Madrid.


----------



## 4motion (6 Abr 2022)

Entrará camavinga digo yo no? Hay que seguir refrigerando los motores diésel del Madrid.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Lukaku e el banquillo 125 kilos tuchel es cojonudo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Buahhh que jugadon de Pedri!!!!!!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Abr 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Que verguenza, un español de titular en el Madrid.



Y encima el peor de los 11


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (6 Abr 2022)

El público coreando los pases del Madrid "Olé, olé".


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Y encima el peor de los 11



Pues será que no ha dado cantera el magerit...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lukaku e el banquillo 125 kilos tuchel es cojonudo



Lukaku es el típico delantero que se la lía pardísima a Alaba porque no tiene oficio de central.

Me imagino que lo acabará sacando, pero cuanto más tarde mejor.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Abr 2022)

acabo de llegar amigous. como va la cosa¿


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Varane tiene que estar disfrutando de sus nuevos retos deportivos


----------



## Niels Bohr (6 Abr 2022)

Es espectacular Valverde, el mejor box to box pulmonazos que ha tenido el madrid desde Stielike.

No entiendo por qué volvió al banquillo después de salirse con Zidane y ser el mejor centrocampista del mundo una buena temporada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> acabo de llegar amigous. como va la cosa¿



El Madrid troleando por europa


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> acabo de llegar amigous. como va la cosa¿



El villarreal esta haciendo el partido de su historia..


----------



## Suprimo (6 Abr 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> acabo de llegar amigous. como va la cosa¿



Resultado ventajoso pero muy corto para el Madrit


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2022)

Havertz me parece fichabilisimo,ese no se puede expropiar o algo?


----------



## 4motion (6 Abr 2022)

Casi les zumba otro el villareal a los kartofen.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Si no pueden fichar al rubio el lukaku es muy top


----------



## ironpipo (6 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Espectacular, hacia tiempo que no veía a un portero volar así.



Con esto a pelo every night normal que éste inspirado el cabrón


----------



## fachacine (6 Abr 2022)

Joder vaya currazo se está pegando Valverde ayudando a Carvajal, impresionante


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2022)

Militao is down...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Abr 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> acabo de llegar amigous. como va la cosa¿



Forero de 10, entra antes a preguntar en Burbuja como va el partido que mirarlo en el Marca.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Havertz me parece fichabilisimo,ese no se puede expropiar o algo?




Lo normal es que el Chelsea sea la fruta de Europa en el mercado de verano.
Necesitamos un jorjinho.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Havertz me parece fichabilisimo,ese no se puede expropiar o algo?



Italia le está quitando los yates a los oligarcas, a lo mejor a Abramovic...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Abr 2022)

No sé si el stream o qué pero sólo se oyen cánticos a favor del Madrid.  

Por un lado, virgencita que me quede como estoy y tal. Pero por otro los tenemos a huevo para matarlos. No te hablo de ganar por un gol más o menos, te hablo de destruirles el alma.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Jajajaja troleadas mendy, solo faltaba el


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Abr 2022)

El Villareal, gol anulado a su favor, tiro al palo... esta perdonando demasiado, lo acabaran pagando.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Abr 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Forero de 10, entra antes a preguntar en Burbuja como va el partido que mirarlo en el Marca.



yo solo me informo aquí


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2022)

Quien necesita un Mbappe teniendo a Mendy? Yo veo ahí a un Ronaldinho en potencia...


----------



## Niels Bohr (6 Abr 2022)

Os digo yo que va a llegar oferta de 100 kilos por Valverde después de este partido. Ríete de Pogba. Es mucho mejor, corre una maratón con sprints sin parar arriba y abajo y no se cansa nunca. Una bestia el uruguasho. Vaya país, 3 millones de habitantes y sacan cracks sin parar. Araújo y éste son la polla.


----------



## Th89 (6 Abr 2022)

Lo que hace el estado de forma. El mismo equipo que el año pasado arrasaba por físico, hoy está arrastrándose contra un equipo con un mediocampo que, salvo Valverde, están todos pidiendo la jubilación


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2022)

oooooooooooooooooh el villarreal otra ocasion que te cagas...


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Italia le está quitando los yates a los oligarcas, a lo mejor a Abramovic...



Por Ucrania lo que haga falta


----------



## HATE (6 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Militao is down...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Bueno entra el Ignacio... Cuidado que el Chelsea puede oler la sangre.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Por Ucrania lo que haga falta



Sí, esa es la escusa básicamente


----------



## Niels Bohr (6 Abr 2022)

El Madrid es la megabestia de Europa. Nadie ni remotamente garantiza tal cantidad de noches épicas y míticas y partidos memorables, incluso en contra palmando a lo bestia o remontando. Da más emociones que Spielberg, a años luz del resto.

He dicho.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno entra el Ignacio... Cuidado que el Chelsea puede oler la sangre.



Nabo es cumplidor


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No sé si el stream o qué pero sólo se oyen cánticos a favor del Madrid.
> 
> Por un lado, virgencita que me quede como estoy y tal. Pero por otro los tenemos a huevo para matarlos. No te hablo de ganar por un gol más o menos, te hablo de destruirles el alma.



Mierda, se me ha jodido la dinámica con lo de Militao. Árbitro, la hora.


----------



## vurvujo (6 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Havertz me parece fichabilisimo,ese no se puede expropiar o algo?



Al ruso le quieren expropiar el equipo... quizá podamos entrar a carroñear.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2022)

Valverde está imperial,si regalan a ese tío por los 40 kilitos de siempre es para ajusticiar a alguien...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Abr 2022)

Mal defendido por parte de Nabo, el negroide estaba solo para rematar de cabeza.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2022)

Joder el lukaku la que ha tenido... Ha hecho un luuk de jong...


----------



## Suprimo (6 Abr 2022)

No es por nada pero no les está dvrando nada el balón


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Abr 2022)

Joder Lukaku... Está de buen año el cabrón.... Ha intentado rematar de cabeza y apenas ha podido saltar un palmo del suelo...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Abr 2022)

Lo que ha fallado Negracula


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Nabo es cumplidor




Si, pero con lukaku mejor ser más que cumplidor


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Abr 2022)

El estorbo que esta por ahi en el banquillo a ver si espabila y hace cambios


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Abr 2022)

Aprieta el Chelsi....


----------



## ccc (6 Abr 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Mal defendido por parte de Nabo, el negroide estaba solo para rematar de cabeza.



Viene de un rechace, es totalmente normal.


----------



## Niels Bohr (6 Abr 2022)

El día del sorteo que nos tocó el Chelsea pasé por foros del Chelsea y todos se alegraban del sorteo y me cagué en sus putas madres y les dije que si no aprendían nunca la lección de alegrarse de que les tocara el Madrid y acabar eliminados y dijeron que bahhh que somos muy malos y tal y que ya nos echaron el año pasado y tal.

Pues zasca.


----------



## ccc (6 Abr 2022)

Cambios de Ancelotti con Camvavinga por Modric?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Viene de un rechace, es totalmente normal.



Me referia a la anterior ocasion, lo estoy viendo en canal pirata, si pobre.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (6 Abr 2022)

eso es, los 20 minutitos de camavinga, no se vaya a desgastar...


----------



## ccc (6 Abr 2022)

Ancelotti es un gilipollas


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Abr 2022)

El Madric se está rajando... Están asfixiaos...


----------



## vurvujo (6 Abr 2022)

Justo iba a decir que ya era momento de depredador por Kross.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Cocaínas y maldini diciendo que kroos ha echo un buen partido


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Abr 2022)

Acabo de ver un fantasma en el banquillo del Chelsea, el Saul ese.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2022)

Carvajal is down... Va a haber muchos down hasta el final del partido...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cocaínas y maldini diciendo que kroos ha echo un buen partido



Tu no vas a pedirle a Maldini que diga que Benzema ha hecho un buen partido, el es un ejperto del futbol, ve mas alla de cualquier mortal.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Abr 2022)

A ver si cambia a Crapvajal con la hostia


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (6 Abr 2022)

El codazo de Azpilicueta es falta seria y el baboso de Movistar quitando hierro...


----------



## Th89 (6 Abr 2022)

Modric parece un cadáver y no le cambia.

Es que es acojonante.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Abr 2022)

No me habia enterado que mamapingas esta jugando, me paso mas tiempo viendo comentarios que el partido.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2022)

Un +2 es luchable por el Chelsea en la vuelta,yo metia otro (puestos a pedir)


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Abr 2022)

Coño... Va a salir el Bale....


----------



## vurvujo (6 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Carvajal is down... Va a haber muchos down hasta el final del partido...



El año pasado ganarle a Liverpool nos costó mucho físicamente y no pudimos ganar la liga ni la champions.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2022)

Sale Bale


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Jajajaja qué saca a bale  troleadas SA, verás como se saque una chilena


----------



## Suprimo (6 Abr 2022)

Lleva dos cambios y porque uno es una lesión, el juego ha bajado considerablemente y los otros presionando más y más, ancianotti es como si no se enterase


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Abr 2022)

El penalti de Cavarjal esta calentando...


----------



## fachacine (6 Abr 2022)

Qué partidazo de Valverde, es inimaginable un partido así de Ausencio


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Abr 2022)

SIIIIIII EL DRAGÓN PARA TERMINAR DE DERROYER A LOS PIRATAS


----------



## Th89 (6 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Qué partidazo de Valverde, es inimaginable un partido así de Ausencio



Con Ausonia que defiende con la mirada nos caen 3.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2022)

Espectacular Courtois hoy...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

El partido trol del año, lo tiene todo


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2022)

Valverde is down...


----------



## Suprimo (6 Abr 2022)

La Champions la está haciendo Curtuá


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2022)

Bale y Ceballos,casi nada...


----------



## Niels Bohr (6 Abr 2022)

Los anti Ancelotti y anti Benzema escondidos bajo tierra tragando bilis.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Tu qué saca a Ceballos tambien si llego a estar yo en la grada me mete a mi tambien
Va ciego de coca el abuelo


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Bale y Ceballos,casi nada...



Se fusionan como en Dragon Ball y te sale CeBale.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Se fusionan como en Dragon Ball y te sale CeBale.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Bale quiere jugar la final está presionando y todo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Qué partidazo de Valverde, es inimaginable un partido así de Ausencio



Asensio no corre es una estrella, se ha ganado su derecho a caminar por el campo.


----------



## artemis (6 Abr 2022)

Viendo a Valverde, como es posible que Ausencio haya jugado tanto?


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Abr 2022)

Enga a ver si acaba de una puta vez que me quiero ir a sobar


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2022)

Una pena lo del villarreal...


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (6 Abr 2022)

Curtua - Valverde- Benzema y a campeonar


----------



## Señor Moscoso (6 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El partido trol del año, lo tiene todo



Falta gol del expreso de Cardiff


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

5 minutos descuento...

Será para que bale se estire y tal


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2022)

Por eso, ha tenido 4 o 5 clarisimas... Ya veremos...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Enga a ver si acaba de una puta vez que me quiero ir a sobar



Que asco la vida del currela compañero.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2022)

Sangre en villarreal...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Es acojonante, no le pasan el balón a bale ni pagando, ya pasó en el partido que fue titular.


----------



## spam (6 Abr 2022)

Bueno, pues que el cagómetro se extiende por toda Uropa y no es por Putin...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Por eso, ha tenido 4 o 5 clarisimas... Ya veremos...



Mira que yo me tomo las cosas con calma en la vida, pero jugar contra el Bayern cuando el Bayern te está apretando es hasta perjudicial para la salud. En mi vida he sufrido más viendo fútbol. Y eso es para el espectador, imáginate para los jugadores. Van a sufrir como perros allí.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2022)

FINAL


----------



## Suprimo (6 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es acojonante, no le pasan el balón a bale ni pagando, ya pasó en el partido que fue titular.



Y lo peor es que parece ensayado


----------



## Señor Moscoso (6 Abr 2022)

Touchel ha saludado a Carleto antes de que se pitara el final, no es uno di noi


----------



## Niels Bohr (6 Abr 2022)

¿Luego nos toca el City o el Atleti??


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Abr 2022)

HALA MADRICCCC
TALUECCSS


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> ¿Luego nos toca el City o el Atleti??



El aleti...


----------



## josemanuelb (6 Abr 2022)

Muy buen partido, sobretodo la primera parte.

Gran Benzema, Valderde, etc. Hoy Abuelotti ha acertado con 4 centrocampistas y la forma de jugar la primera parte.

Gran resultado.

Lo malo que la vuelta sin Militao el juego aéreo estamos ko, ahí se sufre. Hay que fichar otro central alto para el próximo año.


----------



## Niels Bohr (6 Abr 2022)

Lo del Mercadona FC es tela también, ha ganado al Bayern. Una pena que haga muchas gestas pero nunca llegue a una final, se lo merece.

Seguro que gana la Champions antes que el Atleti jajaja.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Ya hay titulares echando mierda a bale

Menuda tela.


----------



## Otrasvidas (6 Abr 2022)

El resultado perfecto. 3 goles de diferencia quizás hubieran sido peores porque podría haber cundido demasiado la relajación en la vuelta como aquella eliminatoria ante la Juve.


----------



## Andr3ws (6 Abr 2022)

Me voy a tomar un pelotazo para celebrarlo. 
Ta luec.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Abr 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Lo del Mercadona FC es tela también, ha ganado al Bayern. Una pena que haga muchas gestas pero nunca llegue a una final, se lo merece.
> 
> Seguro que gana la Champions antes que el Atleti jajaja.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Muy buen partido, sobretodo la primera parte.
> 
> Gran Benzema, Valderde, etc. Hoy Abuelotti ha acertado con 4 centrocampistas y la forma de jugar la primera parte.
> 
> ...




Al rudiger y le damos 12 kilos limpios al año


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

El partido lo ha ganado Benzema solo.


----------



## fachacine (6 Abr 2022)

El Madrid con el chip de la Champions es una cosa seria


----------



## Niels Bohr (6 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



¿No te has equivocado de hilo?

El del Atleti anda por ahí perdido.


----------



## petro6 (6 Abr 2022)

No sé si pasaremos, pero el resultado es cojonudo. Kahattrick Benzemá es Dios.

PD Hoy a Ancejotti no se le puede decir nada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

El Villarreal seguramente quede eliminado, pero menuda champions está haciendo.


----------



## Niels Bohr (6 Abr 2022)

Madre mía no tenéis puta vergüenza.

Escondéos un poco los paletazos cesadores de entrenadores.


----------



## ccc (6 Abr 2022)

Pues soy el madrid y le digo a Rüdiger, te ofrezco 8M, vienes o no?

Y seria muy buen fichaje para el madrid: creo que Nacho es un buen central, pero deberia ser nuestro 4 central, no nuestro tercero. La vuelta la juega contra Lukaku, seguramente.


----------



## Andr3ws (6 Abr 2022)

¿Alguien tiene dudas de que si el Madrid llega a la final, Bale será titular? 
Y además hará buen partido y demostrará que es un gran jugador y un auténtico hijo de puta.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Joder Benzema 10 años en España y no sabe hablar español


----------



## Andr3ws (6 Abr 2022)

Amego, si pasan madrid y Atleti se enfrentan en semis, ya se sorteo eso.


----------



## manutartufo (6 Abr 2022)

Conclusión del partido.
Carletto le deben cobrar por los cambios, siempre igual,el fútbol es muy físico hay que usarlos.
Rudiger no es un gran fichaje.
Bale apesta
Messiu Benzema lleva 6 goles en dos partidos claves de Champions. Maquina.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El partido lo ha ganado Benzema solo.



Los 5 tiros a portería son paradones de Curtuá, echa cventas...


----------



## Andr3ws (6 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Los 5 tiros a portería son paradones de Curtuá, echa cventas...



Benzema y Curtuá son los Tip y Col del furgol, la pareja de moda. 
Uno los mete y al otro no se los meten. Así se ganan títulos.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Abr 2022)

Aparte de que el Cholo sólo nos puede tocar en semis, no le gana al City ni jugando 20 partidos seguidos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Los 5 tiros a portería son paradones de Curtuá, echa cventas...




Llevas razón, lo han ganado encurtidos y Benzema.

El encurtidos desde que está con la rubia esa y se hizo mongotuber está más centrado, le debe de hacer buenas extracciones de ROCIADAS la otra.


----------



## HDR (6 Abr 2022)

A Benzema tienen que darle 3 balones de oro, con 1 solo no le hacen justicia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Aparte de que el Cholo sólo nos puede tocar en semis, no le gana al City ni jugando 20 partidos seguidos.



Si un equipo puede dar por culo el City es el Atlético precisamente por su forma de jugar.

Cualquier otro equipo, Palma.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> A Benzema tienen que darle 3 balones de oro, con 1 solo no le hacen justicia.




Y a rudiger el golden boy


----------



## Chichimango (6 Abr 2022)

Llego a casa después de un día de locos, entro en nuestro hamado jilo temiéndome lo peor y me encuentro con un 1-3. Cómo mola el Madrid, joder.


----------



## Mahāvīra (6 Abr 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Madre mía no tenéis puta vergüenza.
> 
> Escondéos un poco los paletazos cesadores de entrenadores.



Que es, tu hilo?, puto muerto de hambre


----------



## petro6 (6 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Aparte de que el Cholo sólo nos puede tocar en semis, no le gana al City ni jugando 20 partidos seguidos.



Ya veremos.


----------



## fachacine (6 Abr 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Viendo a Valverde, como es posible que Ausencio haya jugado tanto?



Exacto coño, yo sólo espero que el 0-4 le haya hecho daño a Ancelotti y le haga abrir los ojos, Kroos-Modric-Casemiro necesitan ayuda, no pueden jugar juntos y si juegan tiene que ser ya con la ayuda de un cuarto centrocampista, y no hay más historia.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Abr 2022)

Es un paso muy importante. Dos goles de ventaja + Bernabeu es bastanto gostoso, pero hay que ratificarlo.

Y el Villarreal que toca huevos. Y que poco premio se ha llevado.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si un equipo puede dar por culo el City es el Atlético precisamente por su forma de jugar.
> 
> Cualquier otro equipo, Palma.



No jodas, ayer planteó un engendro lamentable, tiró una vez a puerta, y perdió. En cuanto tenga que atacar un poco el City le va a hacer un bukkake.


----------



## Niels Bohr (6 Abr 2022)

Lo de Benzema es lo más sorprendente e inesperado de la historia del fútbol.

Un tío que ha sido polémico toda su carrera, entre mediocre, desesperante y brillante, pero convertirse en un crackazo mejor del mundo a los 34 años es algo jamás visto.


----------



## HATE (6 Abr 2022)

Benzema en los últimos años ha marcado varios goles presionando al portero rival y esto sin ser un tío especialmente rápido. Tiene que oler muy fuerte a moro porque no encuentro otra explicación.


----------



## ccc (6 Abr 2022)

Valverde, Benzema, Courtois, Militao, Vinicius, Mendy y Alaba: Estos 7 son jugadores TOP-5 mundial en sus posiciones y por eso estamos donde estamos; Kroos, Modric, Carvajal y Casemiro son una sombra de lo que fueron y viven de los otros 7.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Abr 2022)

Lo tenéis hecho ya.

Y el Villareal se ha comido al coco.

*Final: Madrid - Villareal*


----------



## Niels Bohr (6 Abr 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Llego a casa después de un día de locos, entro en nuestro hamado jilo temiéndome lo peor y me encuentro con un 1-3. Cómo mola el Madrid, joder.



Qué subidón más tonto.

Dan ganas de beber y follar.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Abr 2022)

Benzemá se la ha liado a Karius, a Ulreich, a Donaruma y a Mendy.

Cuando algo muy raro pasa 3-4 veces, no es casualidad.


----------



## petro6 (6 Abr 2022)

A los que sabemos de fútbol siempre hemos defendido que Benzemá ha sido el jugador del Madrid más importante en la sombra.


----------



## Niels Bohr (6 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Exacto coño, yo sólo espero que el 0-4 le haya hecho daño a Ancelotti y le haga abrir los ojos, Kroos-Modric-Casemiro necesitan ayuda, no pueden jugar juntos y si juegan tiene que ser ya con la ayuda de un cuarto centrocampista, y no hay más historia.



No solo es que Kroos Modric Case corran menos que mi madre es que jugamos con uno menos por el extremo derecho SIEMPRE:


----------



## fachacine (6 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Valverde, Benzema, Courtois, Militao, Vinicius, Mendy y Alaba: Estos 7 son jugadores TOP-5 mundial en sus posiciones y por eso estamos donde estamos; Kroos, Modric, Carvajal y Casemiro son una sombra de lo que fueron y viven de los otros 7.



De acuerdo en todo menos en Modric...¡¡Hereje!!


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (6 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Benzemá se la ha liado a Karius, a Ulreich, a Donaruma y a Mendy.
> 
> Cuando algo muy raro pasa 3-4 veces, no es casualidad.



Cuando el portero tiene el balón el moro exhibe un comportamiento indolente pero imprevisible. Cuando de repente ve un mínimo error y se lanza el portero no está advertido porque no se ha estado exhibiendo en plan Raúl todo el partido y es fácil que la víctima del tirón, digo, el portero en cuatro o cinco décimas de segundo no sepa qué hacer y entre en pánico.


----------



## Niels Bohr (6 Abr 2022)

Estadísticas de Real Madrid TV, el 47% de los ataques del Madrid por la banda de Valverde.

Es un tío que tiene que jugar siempre y en cualquier puesto, hasta de defensa es una máquina. Menudo jugador más desaprovechado, yo no lo entiendo.


----------



## ccc (6 Abr 2022)

Proximos partidos Real Madrid:

Getafe (SA)
Chelsea (MA)
Sevilla (SA)
Osasuna (MI)

Otros 4 partidos mas en 2 semanas: Ya puede tirar de banquillo Ancelotti, porque Benzema, Kroos y Modric no dan mucho mas de si.


----------



## qbit (6 Abr 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Lo de Benzema es lo más sorprendente e inesperado de la historia del fútbol.
> 
> Un tío que ha sido polémico toda su carrera, entre *mediocre*, desesperante y brillante, pero convertirse en un crackazo mejor del mundo a los 34 años es algo jamás visto.



Tú eres tonto. Ha sido titular siempre (antes a la sombra de Cristiano, y antes en Francia, y se le trajo porque valía), y le llamas mediocre. Me parece que el mediocre eres tú.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Cuando el portero tiene el balón el moro exhibe un comportamiento indolente pero imprevisible. Cuando de repente ve un mínimo error y se lanza el portero no está advertido porque no se ha estado exhibiendo en plan Raúl todo el partido y es fácil que la víctima del tirón, digo, el portero en cuatro o cinco décimas de segundo no sepa qué hacer y entre en pánico.




Esta vez no hay excusa, el portero era mamadou, conoce perfectamente este tipo de técnicas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> A los que sabemos de fútbol siempre hemos defendido que Benzemá ha sido el jugador del Madrid más importante en la sombra.




El tema de Benzema es que se ha puesto a rendir los dos años de los 10 que no a estado estampando ferraris ni de putas.


----------



## qbit (6 Abr 2022)

HATE dijo:


> Benzema en los últimos años ha marcado varios goles presionando al portero rival y esto sin ser un tío especialmente rápido. Tiene que oler muy fuerte a moro porque no encuentro otra explicación.



Es el sucesor de Raúl, que también tenía esa capacidad.


----------



## petro6 (6 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El tema de Benzema es que se ha puesto a rendir los dos años de los 10 que no a estado estampando ferraris ni de putas.



Habría que preguntarle a Cristiano a ver que opina.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Abr 2022)

Joder, está la prensa merengue eufórica y borrachos de felicidac. Parece que no se lo creen. Jajaja


----------



## qbit (6 Abr 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Estadísticas de Real Madrid TV, el 47% de los ataques del Madrid por la banda de Valverde.
> 
> Es un tío que tiene que jugar siempre y en cualquier puesto, hasta de defensa es una máquina. Menudo jugador más desaprovechado, yo no lo entiendo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015721



En eso sí estoy de acuerdo. Valverde lleva desaprovechado desde esa Supercopa del mundo o mundial que ganó con Zidane.


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (6 Abr 2022)

Dios mío que diferencia jugar con Valverde en ve de con Ausencio, que equilibrio.
Luego Chicletto haciendo sufrir tontamente al equipo desde el minuto 60, tarde en los cambios como siempre, Benzema, Kross, Modric, y Vini estaban muertos, pero este tío siempre reacciona tarde, al menos no nos ha costado un gol, solo asedio.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (6 Abr 2022)

Partidazo, señores, partidazo. 

La primera parte, antológica. Hay que descubrirse ante Benzema ya por siempre. Su acierto ha sido decisivo. Está imperial, ha habido balones de oro que han hecho mucho menos. Creo que han sorprendido al Chelsea, que no se esperaba un Madrid tan incisivo. Pero para eso hay que jugar muy bien. Lástima de la ocasión clara de la primera parte.

En la segunda, menos mal que vino el gol, que es fallo del defensa tanto como del portero. Porque nos han superado claramente por empuje, físico y presión. No hemos tenido una sola ocasión, y ellos han tenido un par de ellas claras. Ancellotti tardando en hacer los cambios como siempre. En la cadena inglesa en la que veía el streaming decían que al Madrid le hacía falta piernas en el medio campo, citando a Kroos. Lo llevamos viendo toda la temporada.
Casemiro lleva mal todo el año. Hoy al menos se ha incrustado en la defensa, pero está mal, lento, pierde balones peligrosos. 

En mi opinión debería haber salido antes Camavinga, Rodrygo, para contrarestar su empuje. 

Ahora sólo espero que Militao y Valverde no tengan nada serio y puedan jugar. Sobre todo Militao. Porque Alaba no va bien por alto y Nacho no tiene el nivel del brasileño.

Ah, y que no venga nadie ahora diciendo que el Chelsea son unos paquetes, porque no lo son. Hemos hecho una gran primera parte, como el día del PSG, y luego hemos capeado el temporal como hemos podido. Estos son los partidos en los que hay que dar el nivel y hoy así ha sido.

Ojo, que la eliminatoria no está ganada. Confianza cero. Ya lo aviso ahora.

Dicho lo cual, a disfrutar de este resultado, que es mejor de lo que ninguno esperábamos.


----------



## petro6 (6 Abr 2022)

Valverde tiene la zancada en carrera de Kaká y el sacrifico de Makelele. Este tío debería haber sido titular en el Madrid desde hace ya dos años.


----------



## Niels Bohr (6 Abr 2022)

Los catalufos deben estar descompuestos. Cuando creen que nos han hundido les metemos unas hostias que se quedan como Quim Domenech con la mente ida incapaz de hablar. Vídeo mítico.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (6 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta vez no hay excusa, el portero era mamadou, conoce perfectamente este tipo de técnicas.



Los negros son muy rápidos de reflejos sólo en un sentido puramente muscular.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (6 Abr 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Valverde tiene la zancada en carrera de Kaká y el sacrifico de Makelele. Este tío debería haber sido titular en el Madrid desde hace ya dos años.



Es un jugador menos eficaz ante equipos pequeños que pueden cerrarse atrás.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Partidazo, señores, partidazo.
> 
> La primera parte, antológica. Hay que descubrirse ante Benzema ya por siempre. Su acierto ha sido decisivo. Está imperial, ha habido balones de oro que han hecho mucho menos. Creo que han sorprendido al Chelsea, que no se esperaba un Madrid tan incisivo. Pero para eso hay que jugar muy bien. Lástima de la ocasión clara de la primera parte.
> 
> ...



Militao no juega la vuelta por amarilla.


----------



## vurvujo (6 Abr 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Estadísticas de Real Madrid TV, el 47% de los ataques del Madrid por la banda de Valverde.
> 
> Es un tío que tiene que jugar siempre y en cualquier puesto, hasta de defensa es una máquina. Menudo jugador más desaprovechado, yo no lo entiendo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1015721



En honor a la verdad, hasta hace 6-8 semanas Valverde ha estado decepcionante. Luego del parón de selecciones trasanterior subió el nivel de manera impresionante y ahora mismo está en uno de sus mejores momentos, al nivel de inicios de 2020.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Los negros son muy rápidos de reflejos sólo en un sentido puramente muscular.



Lo decía.apor lo de los tirones que comentabas...


----------



## Niels Bohr (6 Abr 2022)

Va a hablar el mejor entrenador del mundo en activo en RMTV. Aprended un poco de él los gañanes trituradores de entrenadores.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Abr 2022)

Primero hay que ganar al Jeta y Fé.


----------



## Niels Bohr (6 Abr 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> En honor a la verdad, hasta hace 6-8 semanas Valverde ha estado decepcionante. Luego del parón de selecciones trasanterior subió el nivel de manera impresionante y ahora mismo está en uno de sus mejores momentos, al nivel de inicios de 2020.



Creo que ha pasado lesiones y suplencias, pero estando en forma es la megabestia, nadie tiene tanto peso en un equipo ni cubre tanto terreno ni defiende y ataca y esprinta y aguanta lo que le eches.


----------



## HDR (6 Abr 2022)

Si termina de ganar la Liga, Ancelotti tiene que seguir. Sería estúpido querer exigirle más de lo que ya ha hecho tras haberle dado una plantilla de 14 jugadores...


----------



## DRIDMA (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## qbit (6 Abr 2022)

¿Sois conscientes de que llevamos años aguantando a los idiotas antibenzemistas en este hilo escribiendo subnormalidades sin parar?


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Abr 2022)

lo increible ha sido la victoria del Villareal. Mucho mérito y defendiendo la ventaja. Lo van a tener complicadísimo a la vuelta y puede que allí se lleven una manta de goles, o no, quién sabe...pero de momento que les quiten la ventaja.

El Chelsea ha hecho una primera parte muy inseguro atrás y en la segunda parte ha tirado el partido a la basura cuando ha regalado el tercer gol, con la jiñada ridícula e infantil entre el portero y el defensa. Regalar ese gol les ha condenao. Al final han asediado, pero una diferencia de dos goles pesa demasiado a estas alturas. Dos goles de diferencia cuesta bastante remontar.

El Madrid lo tiene hecho y sólo ellos mismos podrían perder su eliminatoria en el bernabeu.


----------



## Niels Bohr (6 Abr 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Tenemos al mejor portero y el mejor 9 del mundo.

Con esoo y Valverde a campeonar y doblete.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (6 Abr 2022)

Pensaba que era esta intervención más mítica aún


----------



## Edu.R (6 Abr 2022)

Si hay derbi madrileño en semis, me ilusiono.

Mientras tanto, sigo pensando en la Liga.


----------



## dadaw (6 Abr 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



un pajaro? un avion?


----------



## pepitoburbujas (6 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Militao no juega la vuelta por amarilla.



Es verdad, no me había dado cuenta. Pues muy mala noticia. Espero que no se crean que esto está ganado, porque no lo está. Alaba y Nacho como centrales no me dan seguridad ninguna, sobre todo por alto.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Abr 2022)

y Courtois es el 70% del equipo. Es tremendo el nivel al que está.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Abr 2022)

Tuchel diciendo que NO tienen opciones de remontar. Tócate los huevos


----------



## Niels Bohr (6 Abr 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Pensaba que era esta intervención más mítica aún



Dios qué risa ese no lo había visto jajaja se pone a llorar al final desesperado con el Madrid


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (6 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Sois conscientes de que llevamos años aguantando a los idiotas antibenzemistas en este hilo escribiendo subnormalidades sin parar?



Gracias a Dios los tendremos que aguantar 2 años más.


----------



## HDR (6 Abr 2022)

Estaba clarísimo que el Madrid juega mejor con 2 delanteros que con 3. El baño de hoy ha sido por poner un 4-4-2 con Valverde volando por todo el centro del campo. Vini y Karim se bastan y se sobran arriba. Meter con ellos a un tercero que no da la talla solo les entorpece. Además, así se domina completamente el centro del campo, y se aplica la táctica que tú quieras durante el partido.

Llevo meses diciéndolo aquí, espero que Ancelotti lo haya visto tal como es.

12 de enero de este año:


HDR dijo:


> Es preferible jugar con 4-4-2, dominando el centro del campo con Vini y Benzemá arriba, a salir con el 4-3-3 si va a ser con Asensio.



Joder es que está clarísimo, ya era hora. Justo a tiempo.


----------



## Niels Bohr (6 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Tuchel diciendo que NO tienen opciones de remontar. Tócate los huevos



Pero lo ha dicho diciendo que si juegan así de mal no tienen opciones, en plan moralina.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Tuchel diciendo que NO tienen opciones de remontar. Tócate los huevos



claro que las tienen,pero sus bazas pasan por tomar el papel de victima y quitarse toda la presion…el Madrid tiene que salir al 100% desde el minuto 1,nada de confianzas.


----------



## Niels Bohr (6 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Estaba clarísimo que el Madrid juega mejor con 2 delanteros que con 3. El baño de hoy ha sido por poner un 4-4-2 con Valverde volando por todo el centro del campo. Vini y Karim se bastan y se sobran arriba. Meter con ellos a un tercero que no da la talla solo les entorpece. Además, así se domina completamente el centro del campo, y se aplica la táctica que tú quieras durante el partido.
> 
> Llevo meses diciéndolo aquí, espero que Ancelotti lo haya visto tal como es.



Asensio, Rodrygo o Lucas es jugar con uno menos y ser un coladero por esa banda.


----------



## Malvender (7 Abr 2022)

Sabéis por qué los culerdos hoy no vienen por aquí?


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Sois conscientes de que llevamos años aguantando a los idiotas antibenzemistas en este hilo escribiendo subnormalidades sin parar?



que mongolico eres…


----------



## juantxxxo (7 Abr 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Hay que descubrirse ante Benzema ya por siempre



Así es. Lleva 13 años vistiendo este escudo que se dice pronto si mi memoria no me falla. Si viene Mbappé, esto puede ser la rehostia.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Abr 2022)

el año pasado el mendi lo PARABA TODO literalmente


----------



## sociedadponzi (7 Abr 2022)

bueno, estuvo bien, que partidos de recopa hay manana?


----------



## vurvujo (7 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Sois conscientes de que llevamos años aguantando a los idiotas antibenzemistas en este hilo escribiendo subnormalidades sin parar?



Hace dos años era insoportable.
Desde inicios de la temporada pasada todos escondidos.


----------



## vurvujo (7 Abr 2022)

Y Alaba...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Abr 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Lo del Mercadona FC es tela también, ha ganado al Bayern. Una pena que haga muchas gestas pero nunca llegue a una final, se lo merece.



El Villarreal es el actual campeón de la Europa League, eh.


----------



## snafu (7 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> En eso sí estoy de acuerdo. Valverde lleva desaprovechado desde esa Supercopa del mundo o mundial que ganó con Zidane.



Con Santiago Hernán Solari, que también empezó a dar minutos a Vinicius, Llorente, Reguilón, Rodrygo y algunos jovenes más (¿Blanco?). El máximo goleador del torneo fue Gareth Bale.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (7 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Tú eres tonto. Ha sido titular siempre (antes a la sombra de Cristiano, y antes en Francia, y se le trajo porque valía), y le llamas mediocre. Me parece que el mediocre eres tú.



Pués sí, mediocre por no decir malo y desesperante.

Ha tenido años de mandarlo a tomar porculo a la Meca, acuérdese usted.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## josemanuelb (7 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Al rudiger y le damos 12 kilos limpios al año



Menudo tronco jojojo. Para un equipo de media tabla cobrando 3M. El año pasado hizo la temporada de su vida porque andaban físicamente como aviones pero es justito técnicamente. El portero lo mismo. Y Kante un poco mejor pero sin físico limitado técnicamente también. Menudo baile técnico les hemos dado la primera parte, saliendo de la presión y ellos persiguiendo sombras, Kante como pollo sin cabeza.

A ver la vuelta qué tal. Me preocupa bastante el juego aéreo sin Militao con Havertz y Lukaku. Habrá que evitar centros todo lo posible.

Vamos!


----------



## Silluzollope (7 Abr 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Asensio, Rodrygo o Lucas es jugar con uno menos y ser un coladero por esa banda.



Y Carvajal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Abr 2022)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Menudo tronco jojojo. Para un equipo de media tabla cobrando 3M. El año pasado hizo la temporada de su vida porque andaban físicamente como aviones pero es justito técnicamente. El portero lo mismo. Y Kante un poco mejor pero sin físico limitado técnicamente también. Menudo baile técnico les hemos dado la primera parte, saliendo de la presión y ellos persiguiendo sombras, Kante como pollo sin cabeza.
> 
> A ver la vuelta qué tal. Me preocupa bastante el juego aéreo sin Militao con Havertz y Lukaku. Habrá que evitar centros todo lo posible.
> 
> Vamos!




Esta claro que se vana dejar de gilipolleces y poner al mamadou lukaku a rematar balones, lo cual le va a resultar fácil sin un lateral que vaya bien de cabeza como es el.caso de ignacio.

Que el Madrid no se vea ya clasificado porqie no lo está ni de coña, eso sí, si el Madrid marca primero el Chelsea está fuera sí o sí.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Sois conscientes de que llevamos años aguantando a los idiotas antibenzemistas en este hilo escribiendo subnormalidades sin parar?



yo era de los que llamaban benzemalo a benzema hace 2 3 4 5 años, basicamente desde que se fue cristiano
y era algo evidente porque entonces benzema era un troton en plan ausencio
donde llego a haber una temporada en liga donde benzema metio 4 CUATRO goles en todo el año
o sea 1 gol cada 10 partidos , y fallando goles solo cara a porteria
si eso no es para criticar a benzema...

otra cosa es que desde hace 2 años mas o menos haya cambiado radicalmente
y ahora si , sea benzema
en un nivel muy bueno
volviendo al nivel de aquel benzema joven que alternaba con higuain la titularidad para jugar con cristiano
o incluso mejorando el gran nivel que tenia entonces de joven que ya es decir

o sea antes (en estos 3 4 5 años pasados) estaba mas que justificado llamarle benzemalo
y ahora esta mas que justificado decir que el madrid sin el se cae y que merece el balon de oro YA
y no el paseador de campos acabado lio missing


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> yo era de los que llamaban benzemalo a benzema hace 2 3 4 5 años, basicamente desde que se fue cristiano
> y era algo evidente porque entonces benzema era un troton en plan ausencio
> donde llego a haber una temporada en liga donde benzema metio 4 CUATRO goles en todo el año
> si eso no es para criticar a benzema...
> ...



Nunca ha estado justificado llamarle Benzema lo, lo único justificable es que de cara a gol fallaba más que una escopeta de feria y en eso ha mejorado muchísimo.
En la época de cristiano y bale era un mediapunta puro, su misión era hacer de enganche y dar goles a los de arriba y en eso ha estado 8 años siendo el mejor de Europa.


El problema cuando vemos programas de forofos cocainomanos y no de seguidores de fútbol de verdad son cosas como los 4 años que quisieron decir que Marcelo no era lateral para el madrid    los 7 pidiendo la venta de benzema que kroos fracasaría como suplente de alonso que había que ceder a militao para pagar la renovación de ramosque era un error vender a cristiano que ausencio tenía que ser titular sí o sí  y por supuesto que Modric fracasaría en el real madrid.

Los programas y la TV de los cuñaos cocainomanos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nunca ha estado justificado llamarle Benzema lo



ha estado mas que justificado llamarle benzemalo durante 3 o 4 años desde que se fue cristiano
mas siendo benzema el DELANTERO TITULAR INDISCUTIBLE JUGANDO TODOS LOS PARTIDOS LOS 90 MINUTOS por orden expresa del ser superior y de su amante el basura y jeta zidane
donde en temporadas de aquellas metio en liga 4 CUATRO GOLES EN TODO EL AÑO

y ahora para intentar tapar esta realidad puedes mezclar otros temas como ausencio , el pesetero ramos , etc


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ha estado mas que justificado llamarle benzemalo durante 3 o 4 años desde que se fue cristiano
> mas siendo benzema el DELANTERO TITULAR INDISCUTIBLE JUGANDO TODOS LOS PARTIDOS LOS 90 MINUTOS por orden expresa del ser superior y de su amante el basura y jeta zidane
> donde en temporadas de aquellas metio en liga 4 CUATRO GOLES EN TODO EL AÑO
> 
> y ahora para intentar tapar esta realidad puedes mezclar otros temas como ausencio , el pesetero ramos , etc



Es que en el equipo de Zidane la misión de Benzema no era meter goles, era darlos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es que en el equipo de Zidane la misión de Benzema no era meter goles, era darlos.



claro que si
vete a tratar de imbecil a otro
que ese argumento es para subnormales
aunque lo hayais repetido mil millones de veces hace 2 3 4 5 años

desde cuando la mision del DELANTERO TITULAR INDISCUTIBLE JUGANDO TODOS LOS PARTIDOS LOS 90 MINUTOS no es meter goles sino darlos???

pufff lo que hay que escuchar.

vuelvo a decir que benzema ahora mismo es el mejor delantero del mundo y merece sobradamente el balon de oro
posiblemente incluso mejor que mbappe y halland
(claro que estos tienen toda su carrera por delante y benzema esta ya finalizando)

pero para mi queda claro igualmente que benzema tuvo sus 3 o 4 años de ser benzemalo
algo evidente


----------



## Glokta (7 Abr 2022)

Me encanta lo equilibrado que está el equipo en partidos tochos con el 4-4-2

Que ironico que el único par de bloqueados que tengo en el floro son un par de habituales de aquí que eran unos antis de Benzema recalcitrantes


----------



## manutartufo (7 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> claro que si
> vete a tratar de imbecil a otro
> que ese argumento es para subnormales
> aunque lo hayais repetido mil millones de veces hace 2 3 4 5 años
> ...



La verdad es que en el vídeo falla lo que no está escrito


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> y Courtois es el 70% del equipo. Es tremendo el nivel al que está.




a courtois le falla el que se queda bajo palos en lugar de salir y moverse por el area para coger balones por alto
hay montones de remates a bocajarro en las inmediaciones del area pequeña o incluso dentro de ella donde courtois NO SALE
es increible pero cierto
cuando un portero de 2 METROS!!! saltando y con los brazos estirados son mas de 3 METROS de altura
y todo balon por aire seria de el

si a courtois le enseñan a SALIR
seria de los mejores porteros del mundo
a dia de hoy para mi no lo es
eso no quita para que si : hace paradas muy buenas
(como tambien cagadas muy buenas)


----------



## Señor Moscoso (7 Abr 2022)

Yo me alegro de que Karim siguiendo los consejos que, siempre desde el respeto, le hemos dado en el foro, haya progresado como jugador y ya no juegue contra nosotros hermano


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (7 Abr 2022)

Parece imposible encontrar en Youtube un video decente del tercer gol de Benzema. Así que pongo uno de streamable sacado de redcafe.net



Jo, jo, jo, jo...

Benzema cambia la dirección de su carrera en el momento en que ve que el portero gira la cabeza hacia Rudiger y "telegrafía" el pase tres décimas de segundo antes de darlo. Eso le da un metro de ventaja y sin ello el gol habría sido imposible.

Es una maña frecuente en baloncesto pero no en un delantero de fútbol.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Abr 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> Me encanta lo equilibrado que está el equipo en partidos tochos con el 4-4-2
> 
> Que ironico que el único par de bloqueados que tengo en el floro son un par de habituales de aquí que eran unos antis de Benzema recalcitrantes




es que el madrid tendria que jugar asi SIEMPRE 4 4 2
dominando el centro del campo 100% con valverde y camavinga (para mi kroos tiene que empezar a alternar el ser suplente)
nada de debilitar el centro del campo con 3 jugadores de 30 32 y 36 (para 37) años y mas contra equipos de toros jovenes de 25 años
encima un 4 4 3 donde el cabezon ancelotti mete al ausencio arriba que no hace NADA


----------



## The Replicant (7 Abr 2022)

nutrid y gostad









RAC1 llora a moco tendido por el Real Madrid: "Es inaceptable e inexplicable"


RAC1 ya se olía algo con el Real Madrid en Stamford Bridge. La emisora catalana se quejó de los goles de Benzema.




okdiario.com





taluecs


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Abr 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> ¿Luego nos toca el City o el Atleti??




luego toca el CHELSEA
esto no esta ganado ni mucho menos
con razon tuchel ha dado ya el mensaje de que la eliminatoria esta casi perdida
para que el madrid se confie como hizo contra el VARcelona
y asi el chelsea pueda dar la sorpresa y remontar

recordemos que ayer nacho y alaba hicieron 2 cantadas minimo
donde dejaron SOLO a lukaku
donde el negro remato de cabeza SOLO en el area pequeña
con nacho y alaba a 2 metros cada uno de el

si esto vuelve a pasar en el bernabeu con lukaku o con otro el que sea del chelsea mas inspirado
CUIDADO porque el chelsea meteria varios


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (7 Abr 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> nutrid y gostad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Inaseptapla.


----------



## The Replicant (7 Abr 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Inaseptapla.



la champions es un torneo secundario, ahora lo que se lleva es la Uropa Lig con el Eintrach de Bratwurst

taluecs


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Abr 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> nutrid y gostad
> 
> 
> 
> ...




no he visto si lo han puesto ya
por si no ahi va


----------



## The Replicant (7 Abr 2022)

la santrada la ramatada y al gal


----------



## arriondas (7 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> luego toca el CHELSEA
> esto no esta ganado ni mucho menos
> con razon tuchel ha dado ya el mensaje de que la eliminatoria esta casi perdida
> para que el madrid se confie como hizo contra el VARcelona
> ...



Hace unos temporadas, el Schalke 04 casi remonta en el Bernabéu. Estuvo a punto de dejar en la cuneta a un Madrid que había ganado 0-2 en Alemania. Por no mencionar a la Juve en el 2018... o al Ajax en el año 2019. Es decir, la eliminatoria aún no ha terminado


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> yo era de los que llamaban benzemalo a benzema hace 2 3 4 5 años, basicamente desde que se fue cristiano
> y era algo evidente porque entonces benzema era un troton en plan ausencio
> donde llego a haber una temporada en liga donde benzema metio 4 CUATRO goles en todo el año
> o sea 1 gol cada 10 partidos , y fallando goles solo cara a porteria
> ...



BEnzema un troton como ausencio, Dios te bendiga la vista por muchos años. En muchas cagadas y buenos partidos del Madrid era el mejor jugador, siempre tapado por Cristiano porque el remate que tenía estaba muy por encima del suyo, desmarques, apoyos, paredes, ayudando en defensa, etc, jugador que elige bien y hace mejor a otros. Me da alegría por el ,. al fin tiene el reconocimiento de lo que ha hecho enmuchos años, el nunca ha sido el supergoleador, nos mal ac ostumbramos a que Ronaldo metiese 50 en una temporada y eso fuese normal.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> BEnzema un troton como ausencio, Dios te bendiga la vista por muchos años. En muchas cagadas y buenos partidos del Madrid era el mejor jugador, siempre tapado por Cristiano porque el remate que tenía estaba muy por encima del suyo, desmarques, apoyos, paredes, ayudando en defensa, etc, jugador que elige bien y hace mejor a otros. Me da alegría por el ,. al fin tiene el reconocimiento de lo que ha hecho enmuchos años, el nunca ha sido el supergoleador, nos mal ac ostumbramos a que Ronaldo metiese 50 en una temporada y eso fuese normal.



decir que el mejor jugador del madrid de entonces era un benzema que metia 4 CUATRO goles en todo el año en liga
y estoy hablando cuando cristiano ya NO estaba
es para que sea a ti a quien Dios conserve la vista

por si no lo recuerdas te lo recuerdo :
por entonces varios jugadores del madrid entre ellos modric
le recriminaron publicamente a benzema que tenia que mejorar


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 Abr 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> A los que sabemos de fútbol siempre hemos defendido que Benzemá ha sido el jugador del Madrid más importante en la sombra.



Hay gente que en las jugadas solo ve el que remata, el resto por lo que se ve no hace nada.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Abr 2022)

yo a benzema no le tengo mania
al reves : me cae bien , es educado , buen tipo etc , ademas madridista de corazon se le ve

pero asi como en estos 2 ultimos años benzema se ha convertido posiblemente en el mejor delantero del mundo
digo igualmente que hace 3 4 5 años era benzemalo , moleste a quien moleste
pero la realidad es la que es


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no he visto si lo han puesto ya
> por si no ahi va




Pueden estar hablando del partido como contándote el asunto de sauron y el anillo único, es lo que tienen el idioma elfico.


----------



## xilebo (7 Abr 2022)

Vamos que nos vamos, exhibicion anoche del madrid, habia cuentas pendientes contra el chelsea y se gano a lo grande  











De regalo en frances e ingles, que aqui todos dominamos idioma


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> luego toca el CHELSEA
> esto no esta ganado ni mucho menos
> con razon tuchel ha dado ya el mensaje de que la eliminatoria esta casi perdida
> para que el madrid se confie como hizo contra el VARcelona
> ...



La gran baza del resultado hara que el Madrid pueda hacer un planteamiento de contraataque y eso puede ser letal, pero esta claro que como salgan a tocarse los webos esta gente en 3 acciones te empatan la eliminatoria.


----------



## Chichimango (7 Abr 2022)

Aunque no vi el partido, he leído algunas crónicas y tal y la impresión es que estos tíos tienen la champions entre ceja y ceja. Saben que en la Liga se pueden permitir algunos errores, y van a jugar con ello: ley del mínimo esfuerzo, ir sumando puntos y luego cambio de chip y a tope en la Copa de Europa. 

Sigue estando difícil, pero no seré yo quien lo dé por imposible. Esta gente tiene muchas horas de vuelo y saben lo que es zumbarse a _bayernes_ y _liverpooles_, si alguien puede hacerlo son ellos.


----------



## Paobas (7 Abr 2022)

La verdad es que no esperaba lo de ayer, amigos foreros. Llevo semanas diciendo y pensando que lo importante es la liga y caer honrosamente en UCL. Pero, tras lo de ayer, ya veo como real la posibilidad de ganar la 14 este año. Creo que Ancelotti debe recuperar como sea para que jugadores como Bale, Isco o Ceballos den un último servicio al Madrid y así poder dosificar en liga para llegar al final con el depósito lleno. De todos modos, el pase a semis no está hecho y hará falta el Bernabéu para cerrar esto. Que nadie olvide que la Juve casi levanta un 0-3.


----------



## xilebo (7 Abr 2022)

*A cuestas lleva el equipo*


----------



## Paobas (7 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Hace unos temporadas, el Schalke 04 casi remonta en el Bernabéu. Estuvo a punto de dejar en la cuneta a un Madrid que había ganado 0-2 en Alemania. Por no mencionar a la Juve en el 2018... o al Ajax en el año 2019. Es decir, la eliminatoria aún no ha terminado



Y, lo peor, hace ya muuuchos años que el Madrid es más fiable fuera que en casa. Valga el ejemplo de los clásicos de vergüenza cuando casi nunca se pierde en el Camp Nou.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Abr 2022)

Como no va a querer salir mbappe del psg

Hoy toda Europa abrirá la sección de deportes de sus TV con Benzema, si el Madrid juega contra el Barcelona lo mismo, de mbappe si no existiera ahora mismo el interés del Madrid y anunciará que se queda en el PSG años tres días no habla nadie, por muy bueno que seas si mientras uno es noticia por jugar contra el Chelsea tu lo eres por jugar contra el rennes pues está claro quién copa la información.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Abr 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Aunque no vi el partido, he leído algunas crónicas y tal y la impresión es que estos tíos tienen la champions entre ceja y ceja. Saben que en la Liga se pueden permitir algunos errores, y van a jugar con ello: ley del mínimo esfuerzo, ir sumando puntos y luego cambio de chip y a tope en la Copa de Europa.
> 
> Sigue estando difícil, pero no seré yo quien lo dé por imposible. Esta gente tiene muchas horas de vuelo y saben lo que es zumbarse a _bayernes_ y _liverpooles_, si alguien puede hacerlo son ellos.



Desde luego viendo las semifinales tan cerca probablemente sea asi.
Yo particularmente sigo pensando que hay demasiada dependencia de Benzema, falta un dia y nos cascan 4, y demasiada carga de partidos para gente demasiado cascada.

Ojito que como ahorren en esfuerzos en liga....dejarse puntos en el derbi, en pamplona y en sevilla es muy muy posible, y quedarian equipos como betis....la liga se puede ir y entonces si seria un palo duro...


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Hace unos temporadas, el Schalke 04 casi remonta en el Bernabéu. Estuvo a punto de dejar en la cuneta a un Madrid que había ganado 0-2 en Alemania. Por no mencionar a la Juve en el 2018... o al Ajax en el año 2019. Es decir, la eliminatoria aún no ha terminado



Topillas vs Courtois


----------



## 8=> (7 Abr 2022)

Partidazo.

Lo del Madrid es inexplicable.


----------



## filets (7 Abr 2022)

Lo que no me explico es como este equipo perdio de manera vergonzosa y vergonzante contra el VARSA 0-4 y ahora le gana al Chelsea 1-3
La respuesta evidente es que jugo un 4-4-2 en vez de un 4-3-3
Pero estoy seguro de que esto Carletto ya lo sabe, asi que me pregunto ¿sacrifico el Madrid el partido contra el Varsa y contra el Celta jugando un 4-3-3 para engañar a Tuchel?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Abr 2022)

queda el partido de vuelta, chicos. No está ganada la eliminatoria. Tenemos en frente al actual campeón de la champions. Respeto siempre.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Lo que no me explico es como este equipo perdio de manera vergonzosa y vergonzante contra el VARSA 0-4 y ahora le gana al Chelsea 1-3
> La respuesta evidente es que jugo un 4-4-2 en vez de un 4-3-3
> Pero estoy seguro de que esto Carletto ya lo sabe, asi que me pregunto ¿sacrifico el Madrid el partido contra el Varsa y contra el Celta jugando un 4-3-3 para engañar a Tuchel?




Vas a comparar a los minundis del Chelsea que sin un grupo de amiguetes que se juntan para dar unos toques con el todopoderoso Catalonia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Abr 2022)

A mi es que me parece indigno que no se arrodille los del Madrid.

Sois unos fascistas!!!!


----------



## JimTonic (7 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Como no va a querer salir mbappe del psg
> 
> Hoy toda Europa abrirá la sección de deportes de sus TV con Benzema, si el Madrid juega contra el Barcelona lo mismo, de mbappe si no existiera ahora mismo el interés del Madrid y anunciará que se queda en el PSG años tres días no habla nadie, por muy bueno que seas si mientras uno es noticia por jugar contra el Chelsea tu lo eres por jugar contra el rennes pues está claro quién copa la información.




la estrategia de Mbpee es clara, y es algo que le fallo a Cristiano, ellos no son los mejores, eran o seran los mejores porque se juntaban o se juntaran con el mas grande y ese es el Madrid, es un trampolin brutal en el que todo se agranda. Ahora mismo la mitad de ASIA esta pensando si cambiarse del chelsea al Madrid


----------



## JimTonic (7 Abr 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Parece imposible encontrar en Youtube un video decente del tercer gol de Benzema. Así que pongo uno de streamable sacado de redcafe.net
> 
> 
> 
> ...



se hace un sprin de 80 metros y ayer en el chiringuito decian que eso es muy facil porque fue un error garrafal del portero


un error del portero si que es, pero sin el sprint hubiera pasado desapercibido


Hasta ayer en el chiringuito les dijeron a los del barca que dejaran de desprestigiar al madrid aduciendo goles al contrario, porque este es el 4 gol de la temporada que marca asi benzema


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Abr 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> la estrategia de Mbpee es clara, y es algo que le fallo a Cristiano, ellos no son los mejores, eran o seran los mejores porque se juntaban o se juntaran con el mas grande y ese es el Madrid, es un trampolin brutal en el que todo se agranda. Ahora mismo la mitad de ASIA esta pensando si cambiarse del chelsea al Madrid




En Asia no saben ni quién es el Chelsea, en Asia son del Barcelona, Madrid y Manchester united.


----------



## El Juani (7 Abr 2022)

Está claro que el Madrid es un equipo en un claro proceso de renovación, y es irregular durante la temporada, pero compite como nadie y en noches como las de ayer se demuestra una vez más. Y soy de los que piensa que es más que complicado que este Madrid pueda llevarse el título, pero una cosa no quita la otra.


----------



## Th89 (7 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Lo que no me explico es como este equipo perdio de manera vergonzosa y vergonzante contra el VARSA 0-4 y ahora le gana al Chelsea 1-3
> La respuesta evidente es que jugo un 4-4-2 en vez de un 4-3-3
> Pero estoy seguro de que esto Carletto ya lo sabe, asi que me pregunto ¿sacrifico el Madrid el partido contra el Varsa y contra el Celta jugando un 4-3-3 para engañar a Tuchel?



Pues un mix de todo, que nos faltaba nuestro mejor jugador, que Ancelotti se puso a hacer inventos, y que el 4-3-3 está más quemado que la pipa de un indio junto con los 3 que suelen componerlo.

Y el motivo principal, que ellos jugaron como si fuera su particular final de Champions. Como ha sido toda la vida, vamos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Abr 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Está claro que el Madrid es un equipo en un claro proceso de renovación, y es irregular durante la temporada, pero compite como nadie y en noches como las de ayer se demuestra una vez más. Y soy de los que piensa que es más que complicado que este Madrid pueda llevarse el título, pero una cosa no quita la otra.




No olvidemos que el año pasado llegaron a semifinales con un equipo peor que este  y rociando a unos de los cocos, el Liverpool.


----------



## George A (7 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Sois conscientes de que llevamos años aguantando a los idiotas antibenzemistas en este hilo escribiendo subnormalidades sin parar?



Yo dejé de seguir las temporadas del Madrid en este hilo por esa sarta de gilipollas, porque encima hacían spam de retraso mental totalmente ajeno a la realidad que llegué a pensar que eran troles. Daba miedo esa incapacidad para ser compatibles con la realidad.

Jrande Karim. Histórico. Encima les sigue rociando la cara de esmegma día tras día.


----------



## 8=> (7 Abr 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> se hace un sprin de 80 metros y ayer en el chiringuito decian que eso es muy facil porque fue un error garrafal del portero
> 
> 
> un error del portero si que es, pero sin el sprint hubiera pasado desapercibido
> ...



Lo que dicen los catalanes es que el Madrid compra a los porteros. No es otra cosa.


----------



## El Juani (7 Abr 2022)

Como se nota la jodienda de la UEFA al Madrid. Vetado a muchos futbolistas del Madrid en ese 11. No poner a Courtois?? A Benzema no ponerlo hubiera sido ya el puto cachondeo.


----------



## cebollo (7 Abr 2022)

Asensio puede ser útil metiendo un gol al Getafe. 

Contra el Chelsea en la vuelta me imagino que sacarán a Lukaku para que le gane balones de cabeza a Nacho. Casemiro tendrá que retrasarse mucho para defender el juego aéreo, Alaba no es fuerte en eso. Si el Chelsea se vuelca, Vinicius y Valverde pueden tener espacios y son muy buenos a la carrera.


----------



## 8=> (7 Abr 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Como se nota la jodienda de la UEFA al Madrid. Vetado a muchos futbolistas del Madrid en ese 11. No poner a Courtois?? A Benzema no ponerlo hubiera sido ya el puto cachondeo.



Y no ponen a Valverde ni a Courtois.

Qué asco da el antimadridismo generalizado.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (7 Abr 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Como se nota la jodienda de la UEFA al Madrid. Vetado a muchos futbolistas del Madrid en ese 11. No poner a Courtois?? A Benzema no ponerlo hubiera sido ya el puto cachondeo.



Despues de la rajada de Curtois al futbol de selecciones y que explotaban a los jugadores no va a oler ningun premio en su vida


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Lo que no me explico es como este equipo perdio de manera vergonzosa y vergonzante contra el VARSA 0-4 y ahora le gana al Chelsea 1-3
> La respuesta evidente es que jugo un 4-4-2 en vez de un 4-3-3



La respuesta evidente evidente es que Benzema no jugó ese partido...


----------



## 8=> (7 Abr 2022)

George A dijo:


> Yo dejé de seguir las temporadas del Madrid en este hilo por esa sarta de gilipollas, porque encima hacían spam de retraso mental totalmente ajeno a la realidad que llegué a pensar que eran troles. Daba miedo esa incapacidad para ser compatibles con la realidad.
> 
> Jrande Karim. Histórico. Encima les sigue rociando la cara de esmegma día tras día.



Benzema lleva 12 años en el Madrid y ha sido mediocre 10 años con una media de 0,5 goles por partido y eso para el 9 del Madrid es poco.

Que realmente era el 10 del Lyon por su calidad técnica y no el 9 goleador que se espera siempre la afición de un 9. Es muy buen jugador pero mediocre goleador, y se ganó solito el odio por su indolencia y mediocridad.

No se puede defender a jugadores mediocres en el Madrid con estadísticas mediocres solo porque tiene buena técnica como Karim o corre y se esfuerza mucho como Lucas Vázquez.

Ahora sí es un jugador diferencial para merecer el 9 del Real Madrid, que es lo más alto a lo que se puede llegar en el fútbol y debe estar ocupada la plaza por un súper goleador y no por un gato que hasta Mourinho lo dejó bien claro que era un mediocre.


----------



## filets (7 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Sois conscientes de que llevamos años aguantando a los idiotas antibenzemistas en este hilo escribiendo subnormalidades sin parar?



Yo rajaba de Karim porque no metia goles
¿Sabes porque ahora se alaba a Karim? Porque METE GOLES. Dos Hat-tricks seguidos en Champions
No se le alaba por su juego posicional, por su manera de caer a banda o por como baja al centro a asociarse. Se le alaba por los goles PORQUE ES DELANTERO CENTRO

Y yo ahora digo que es EL MEJOR porque ahora mete goles, no como hace dos temporadas que lo fallaba todo


----------



## George A (7 Abr 2022)

Yo no sé qué mierda tenéis en la cabeza, dais miedo, no sois capaces de ser compatibles con la realidad, tenéis la enfermedad de los progres de imaginar realidades que no existen.

Dos años no, desde que se va Ronaldo es el mejor del equipo con diferencia, metiendo goles y jugando de una forma legendaria como pocos delanteros han jugado al fútbol. Encima en constante progresión, algo insólito para un delantero.

Benzema marca en estos momentos una media de *24,3 goles por temporada*, sumando todas las competiciones oficiales. *16,61 goles en Liga cada temporada*. Además, *anota en el Madrid 0,53 goles por partido*. Dicho de otra manera, *marca algo más de un gol por cada 2 encuentros*. La farsa de Baúl endiosado se quedó en su carrera en *0.43.*

*Máximos goleadores del Real Madrid:*
1. Cristiano Ronaldo - 451 goles
2. Raúl González - 323
3*. Karim Benzema - 316*
4. Alfredo di Stéfano - 308
5. Santillana - 290
6. Ferenc Puskás - 242

*En Europa*
Otra muestra más de que es un falso mito su baja renta goleadora es que es el *cuarto máximo goleador de la Champions League* con 82 goles: 70 con el Madrid y 12 con el Lyon.

A Benzema sólo le superan Cristiano Ronaldo, *Messi *y *Lewandowski*. Superó a mitos como *Raúl*, *Van Nistelrooy*, *Ibrahimovic*, *Shevchenko*, *Thierry Henry, *Di Stéfano...

*140:* Cristiano Ronaldo (Manchester United, Real Madrid, Juventus)
*125:* Leo Messi (Barcelona)
*85*: Robert Lewandowski (Borussia Dortmund, Bayern de Múnich)
*82: Karim Benzema (Lyon, Real Madrid)
71:* Raúl González (Real Madrid, Schalke)
*56*: Ruud van Nistelrooy (PSV Eindhoven, Manchester United, Real Madrid)
*52*: Thomas Müller (Bayern)
*50*: Thierry Henry (Mónaco, Juventus, Arsenal, Barcelona)
*49*: Alfredo Di Stéfano (Real Madrid)
*48*: Ibrahimovic (Ajax, Juventus, Inter, Barcelona, AC Milan, PSG, Manchester United)

Dejad ya de hacer el ridículo, abrid los ojos y si no sois capaces, al menos callad porque me da miedo saber que hay personas así tan incompatibles con la realidad, roza la esquizofrenia con esa capacidad para desdoblar la mente.
















Las estadísticas de Benzema, actualizadas: 323 goles con el Real Madrid


323 goles de Benzema para igualar a Raúl con la camiseta del Real Madrid




www.diariocritico.com


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Benzema lleva 12 años en el Madrid y ha sido mediocre 10 años con una media de 0,5 goles por partido y eso para el 9 del Madrid es poco.



Benzema no ha sido el 9 del Madrid hasta que se fue Ronaldo. Ser el 9 no es una característica, es una descripción del espacio que ocupas en el campo. En el Madrid, el que tenía licencia para jugar alejado de la jugada, hacer el palomero en el área, y no bajar era CR7.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Abr 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Como se nota la jodienda de la UEFA al Madrid. Vetado a muchos futbolistas del Madrid en ese 11. No poner a Courtois?? A Benzema no ponerlo hubiera sido ya el puto cachondeo.




El encurtidos no vuelve a aparecer en una lista desde que rajo de ellos.

Militao tampoco aparece, así que nada lo de siempre.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (7 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> decir que el mejor jugador del madrid de entonces era un benzema que metia 4 CUATRO goles en todo el año en liga
> y estoy hablando cuando cristiano ya NO estaba
> es para que sea a ti a quien Dios conserve la vista
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver.

Os estáis equivocando de debate.

Como Benzema se lesione, quién va a marcar? QUIÉN?

QUIÉN?

Lo máximo que podríamos aspirar sería a empatar a cero.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (7 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Yo rajaba de Karim porque no metia goles
> ¿Sabes porque ahora se alaba a Karim? Porque METE GOLES.



Fin del debate.


----------



## 8=> (7 Abr 2022)

George A dijo:


> Yo no sé qué mierda tenéis en la cabeza, dais miedo, no sois capaces de ser compatibles con la realidad, tenéis la enfermedad de los progres de imaginar realidades que no existen.
> 
> Dos años no, desde que se va Ronaldo es el mejor del equipo con diferencia, metiendo goles y jugando de una forma legendaria como pocos delanteros han jugado al fútbol. Encima en constante progresión, algo insólito para un delantero.
> 
> ...



O sea que te empeñas en defender sus estadísticas mediocres con argumentos surrealistas.

Pues nada debes ser un troll de calopez para generar polémica y visitas porque más claro el agua que ha sido un 9 mediocre 10 años. 

Mientras tanto el Barcelona con Luis Suárez por poner un ejemplo. O el Bayern con lewandowski. Y el Madrid con un tío con un 0,53 desesperante.


----------



## 8=> (7 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Benzema no ha sido el 9 del Madrid hasta que se fue Ronaldo. Ser el 9 no es una característica, es una descripción del espacio que ocupas en el campo. En el Madrid, el que tenía licencia para jugar alejado de la jugada, hacer el palomero en el área, y no bajar era CR7.



Por dios las chorradas que se leen en Internet. Ha jugado de puto 9 ocupando la plaza de 9 con funciones de 9 y obligaciones de 9 y exención de defender de 9. Ha sido un 9 de bajo rendimiento goleador sin más. Enchufado inexplicable como ha estado 12 años en el Madrid con un nivel horrible.

Guti tenía mucha técnica y era un crack pero nadie lo ponía ni lo llevaba a la selección porque no daba rendimiento real. Es el mismo caso pero con enchufe de arriba.


----------



## Andr3ws (7 Abr 2022)

A ver, a mi con Benzema me ha pasado una cosa, y es que hace tiempo me di cuenta de que no sabía ver lo que el tio aporta al equipo, solo esperaba que metiera goles ya que era el delantero. Quizá sea que entiendo menos de fútbol de lo que creo entender. 
Desde entonces, vas viendo y valorando lo que el amego hace con el balón y sobretodo sin él, y la verdad es que es un jugador único. 
La marcha de CR7 le liberó y el asumió el peso del equipo, y no hay quien me niegue que ahora dependemos de él para hacer goles. El año pasado y este su estado de forma es óptimo, tiene pinta que ha asentado la cabeza y su entorno le da estabilidad, y el solo se dedica a jugar al fútbol. 
Ahora mismo para mi es Top 3 delenteros europeos.


----------



## 8=> (7 Abr 2022)

Llegáis a la cumbre de la subnormalidad. No podés tener acabada la ESO


----------



## Edu.R (7 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Primeras estimaciones de las casas de apuestas:
> 
> Liverpool 92 - 8 Benfica
> Bayern 90 - 10 Villarreal
> ...



Ahora, después de la ida, asi está la cosa:

Liverpool 98-2 Benfica
Shitty 87-13 Atleti (Aqui hay dinero gostoso, 6.5 que el Atleti se clasifica).
Bayern 70-30 Villarreal
Real Madrid 91-9 Chelsea

-----

Respecto a Benzemá, hay jugadores que son top cuando son jóvenes y en seguida viene la decandencia (Hola brasileños), y otros que cuando más rinden es a partir de los 30 años. Modric y Benzemá, de "jóvenes", eran buenos, pero fue pasar los 30s, y son TOP absoluto (Modric ya algo menos, obviamente, con casi 37).

Lo que pasa que hoy en día si con 20-21 años no eres ya candidato a balón de oro, parece que no vales una mierda.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Abr 2022)

Aporta mas y es mas importante para el equipo Vinicius que Benzema,sin los numeros,pero como parece que es lo unico que importa pues no hay nada que hacer…

Benzema es un tio con calidad,pero no es delantero,no tiene movimientos de delantero,para mi es un centrocampista jugando arriba.Pero teniendo monopolizada esa posicion (realmente hace lo que le apetece) sin traerle jamas competencia seria y con la confianza del que se sabe intocable es normal ir goteando goles.Ademas este año esta en un momento de acierto tremendo,eso es evidente,una champions parecida a la de CR7 hace unos años…de hecho igual que con el para mi es el momento idoneo de venderle,con 34 es el brillo que precede a la decadencia (salvo que no se quiera por temas de imagen,la leyenda bla bla)

Y a esos que se toman por lo personal que se cuestione a tal o cual jugador decirles que son subnormales,sin mas.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Abr 2022)

El Milán, con todo a por Asensio


La ‘Ley Beckham’ italiana puede permitir al club rossonero pagar su actual sueldo, que ronda los 5M€. Ya se han iniciado los contactos con el entorno del jugador.




as.com





A ver si en lo que queda de temporada el sieso este mete tres o cuatro goles aunque sean irrelevantes y sacan unos 60 kilos.... Juas, Milan, quien te ha visto y quien te ve...


----------



## George A (7 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> O sea que te empeñas en defender sus estadísticas mediocres con argumentos surrealistas.
> 
> Pues nada debes ser un troll de calopez para generar polémica y visitas porque más claro el agua que ha sido un 9 mediocre 10 años.
> 
> Mientras tanto el Barcelona con Luis Suárez por poner un ejemplo. O el Bayern con lewandowski. Y el Madrid con un tío con un 0,53 desesperante.



Luís Suarez dice. En Champions 27 goles en 72 partidos, 0,37 por partido.

Benzema 82 en 138, 0,59.

Habrá que ponerlo otra vez.

*140:* Cristiano Ronaldo (Manchester United, Real Madrid, Juventus)
*125:* Leo Messi (Barcelona)
*85*: Robert Lewandowski (Borussia Dortmund, Bayern de Múnich)
*82: Karim Benzema (Lyon, Real Madrid)* 

Si da igual, lleva tres años de un nivel absolutamente diferencial, de los mejores de la posición y algunos aquí parece que estaban viendo a Dani Güiza en el final de su carrera, así día tras día, hablando de una realidad paralela. Sin Benzema el Madrid no habría llegado a donde está ahora mismo esta temporada, y otros poniéndole de lastre, es totalmente ridículo, no son capaces de analizar la realidad.


----------



## xilebo (7 Abr 2022)

*Brahim pone 'en peligro' su futuro*

El jugador del *Milan*, cedido por el *Real Madrid*, no marca desde septiembre y su última asistencia fue en diciembre. Los italianos podrían cancelar el segundo año de cesión.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Abr 2022)

A Benzema le llovieron hostias por todos los lados, el portugués decía que no presionaba, cuando de los de arriba es el único que lo hacía.

Era rapido, tenía uno contra uno, y sigue siendo rápido para la edad que tiene, pero fallaba más que una escopeta de feria y ahora no.
Si a eso le únimos que se cuida físicamente y que ha dejado de acudir a prostíbulos con ribery, dejo de estrellar coches que recordemos que iba a uno por mes y también dejó de extorsionar con vídeos a sus compañeros de selección.

Todo suma.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (7 Abr 2022)

Aparte de todo lo que comentais el milagro de benzemá estos ultimos años se debe a que de manera excepcional respecto a otros jugadores no ha ido a la seleccion. Mientras otros estaban demigrándose para hacer 10000km en 2 dias en avion para un amistoso en Djibouti este estaba jugando a la play. Tiene en su cuerpo un año y pico menos de futbol demigrante de selecciones.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (7 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Brahim pone 'en peligro' su futuro*
> 
> El jugador del *Milan*, cedido por el *Real Madrid*, no marca desde septiembre y su última asistencia fue en diciembre. Los italianos podrían cancelar el segundo año de cesión.



Brahim no ha demostrado nada en este tiempo, al igual que Reinier (a este habría que cederlo a otro equipo a ver, que es todavía muy joven) y el cabezaKubo. Cuando no destacas en equipos inferiores, es que tampoco lo vas a hacer en el Madrid.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (7 Abr 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Aparte de todo lo que comentais el milagro de benzemá estos ultimos años se debe a que de manera excepcional respecto a otros jugadores no ha ido a la seleccion. Mientras otros estaban demigrándose para hacer 10000km en 2 dias en avion para un amistoso en Djibouti este estaba jugando a la play. Tiene en su cuerpo un año y pico menos de futbol demigrante de selecciones.



Puede ser. Yo además lo veo como más delgado y fibroso que hace años.

Y una cosa: con ZZ, yo lo criticaba diciendo que el equipo giraba demasiado en torno a él, que Vinicius se tenía que frenar porque no le daba tiempo a Benzema a llegar al remate. Todo era muy lento. Este año con el italiano jugamos más al contraaque, lo cual creo que ha favorecido mucho al equipo. De hecho, las mejores jugadas vienen de contraataques rápidos. Ayer en el primer gol la inicia Benzema y se va corriendo a todo ostia para hacer la ramatada. Eso en la época del rondo aburreovejas sería impensable.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Era rapido, tenía uno contra uno, y sigue siendo rápido para la edad que tiene,


----------



## Otrasvidas (7 Abr 2022)

Tenemos buena parte del esqueleto con el que campeonar la próxima década: Courtois, Mendy, Valverde, Camavinga, Vinicius, Militao y Álaba. Faltan a grandes rasgos un lateral (¿podría ser Odriozola, que ya lo tenemos?) , el sustituto de Modric y el de Benzema cuando haya que darle boleto en un par de temporadas. ¿Mbappé? O a precio razonable o a tomar por culo. No le necesitamos. A la vista está. Que se meta sus vaciles por el culo.


----------



## Andr3ws (7 Abr 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Brahim no ha demostrado nada en este tiempo, al igual que Reinier (a este habría que cederlo a otro equipo a ver, que es todavía muy joven) y el cabezaKubo. Cuando no destacas en equipos inferiores, es que tampoco lo vas a hacer en el Madrid.



Yo en el Reinier ese aún tengo esperanza. Deberían cederle en algún equipo de la liga española para que le hicieramos buen seguimiento.



Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Aparte de todo lo que comentais el milagro de benzemá estos ultimos años se debe a que de manera excepcional respecto a otros jugadores no ha ido a la seleccion. Mientras otros estaban demigrándose para hacer 10000km en 2 dias en avion para un amistoso en Djibouti este estaba jugando a la play. Tiene en su cuerpo un año y pico menos de futbol demigrante de selecciones.



Al final resulta que le benefició todo aquel rollo del la extorsión al putero de Valbuena.
¿A cuantos jugadores no les iría mejor si renunciasen a jugar con sus selecciones?


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (7 Abr 2022)

Llevo pidiéndolo 1 año y medio. Foyth, lateral derecho, central y si me apuras pivote. A ver si es verdad que viene.

Mourinho lo despreció en el Tottenham mientras la gente lloraba porque tenía una defensa de mierda tras gastar no sé cuántos millones en no sé qué centrales que eran más malos que su puta madre.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Abr 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Tenemos buena parte del esqueleto con el que campeonar la próxima década: Courtois, Mendy, Valverde, Camavinga, Vinicius, Militao y Álaba. Faltan a grandes rasgos un lateral (¿podría ser Odriozola, que ya lo tenemos?) , el sustituto de Modric y el de Benzema cuando haya que darle boleto en un par de temporadas. ¿Mbappé? O a precio razonable o a tomar por culo. No le necesitamos. A la vista está. Que se meta sus vaciles por el culo.



Lo fundamental es que traigan un par de jugadores rápidos y buenos arriba,el resto es más o menos apañado...dando importancia desde ya a Camavinga y Valverde

Mbapies y otro (Haaland? Demasiado bonito imagino) más lo que ya hay se puede competir con cualquiera


----------



## 8=> (7 Abr 2022)

George A dijo:


> Luís Suarez dice. En Champions 27 goles en 72 partidos, 0,37 por partido.
> 
> Benzema 82 en 138, 0,59.
> 
> ...



No podéis ser reales. Debéis ser sietemesinos con Down y sida.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Abr 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Llevo pidiéndolo 1 año y medio. Foyth, lateral derecho, central y si me apuras pivote. A ver si es verdad que viene.
> 
> Mourinho lo despreció en el Tottenham mientras la gente lloraba porque tenía una defensa de mierda tras gastar no sé cuántos millones en no sé qué centrales que eran más malos que su puta madre.



Cuando fue la última vez que otro equipo español le vendió algo al Madrid de buen rollito? Ceballos?


----------



## Otrasvidas (7 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Lo fundamental es que traigan un par de jugadores rápidos y buenos arriba,el resto es más o menos apañado...dando importancia desde ya a Camavinga y Valverde
> 
> Mbapies y otro (Haaland? Demasiado bonito imagino) más lo que ya hay se puede competir con cualquiera



Se está diciendo que se tiene bien encaminado a Bellingham, que sería el sustituto de Modric. Para mí verdísimo para una posición en la que se madura muy lentamente y se alcanza el mejor nivel cerca de los 30 años. La opción ideal es Verratti.


----------



## Otrasvidas (7 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Cuando fue la última vez que otro equipo español le vendió algo al Madrid de buen rollito? Ceballos?



De la Premier y de España hay que huir como de la peste salvo que se dé una oportunidad de mercado que no se pueda rechazar. En la Premier todo hiperinflado y en España casi todos los equipos nos odian.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Abr 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Se está diciendo que se tiene bien encaminado a Bellingham, que sería el sustituto de Modric. Para mí verdísimo para una posición en la que se madura muy lentamente y se alcanza el mejor nivel cerca de los 30 años. *La opción ideal es Verratti.*



Es un jugador que da gusto ver pero vete al moro a decirle que te lo venda después de lo de Mbappe,a precio de amigo además  

Igual suena racistilla pero es italiano y blanco,no estaría mal por aquello de equilibrar un poco el once...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es un jugador que da gusto ver pero vete al moro a decirle que te lo venda después de lo de Mbappe,a precio de amigo además
> 
> Igual suena racistilla pero es italiano y blanco,no estaría mal por aquello de equilibrar un poco el once...




No le dejaron salir al Barcelona le van a dejar salir al Madrid, además de que siendo correcto no tiene la calidad necesaria para el Madrid.
Después de Modric le das a este las llaves del centro del campo y comienzan los suicidios en masa.


----------



## Covid Bryant (7 Abr 2022)

asco de mandril, ayer el negro ese cagandola

el shitty es otro psg y el paleti ni digamos

pfff


----------



## xilebo (7 Abr 2022)

*Y su Champions todavía no ha acabado*


----------



## Otrasvidas (7 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> El Milán, con todo a por Asensio
> 
> 
> La ‘Ley Beckham’ italiana puede permitir al club rossonero pagar su actual sueldo, que ronda los 5M€. Ya se han iniciado los contactos con el entorno del jugador.
> ...



Estaba clarísimo que íbamos a timar o al Milan o al Arsenal con Asensio.


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (7 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es un jugador que da gusto ver pero vete al moro a decirle que te lo venda después de lo de Mbappe,a precio de amigo además
> 
> Igual suena racistilla pero es italiano y blanco,no estaría mal por aquello de equilibrar un poco el once...



La opción la teníamos era Odegaard hasta que Chicleto le enseñó la puerta


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Abr 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Tenemos buena parte del esqueleto con el que campeonar la próxima década: Courtois, Mendy, Valverde, Camavinga, Vinicius, Militao y Álaba. Faltan a grandes rasgos un lateral (¿podría ser Odriozola, que ya lo tenemos?) , el sustituto de Modric y el de Benzema cuando haya que darle boleto en un par de temporadas.



Y un entrenador...


Otrasvidas dijo:


> Estaba clarísimo que íbamos a timar o al Milan o al Arsenal con Asensio.



Seria loleante que se peleasen entre ellos y se inflase el precio...


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (7 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Lo fundamental es que traigan un par de jugadores rápidos y buenos arriba,el resto es más o menos apañado...dando importancia desde ya a Camavinga y Valverde
> 
> Mbapies y otro (Haaland? Demasiado bonito imagino) más lo que ya hay se puede competir con cualquiera



Ojo con eso, mirad la diferencia de jugar con 3 arriba respecto a con 2, a veces si el 4-3-3, pero otras veces el 4-4-2 mucho mejor.
Y claro si traes a Mbappe, Haaland, y tienes a Benzema, y Vini….. a ver como lo gestionas, y más con un entrenador que no cambia si sigue Chicleto


----------



## filets (7 Abr 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Llevo pidiéndolo 1 año y medio. Foyth, lateral derecho, central y si me apuras pivote. A ver si es verdad que viene.
> 
> Mourinho lo despreció en el Tottenham mientras la gente lloraba porque tenía una defensa de mierda tras gastar no sé cuántos millones en no sé qué centrales que eran más malos que su puta madre.











¿Por qué el Madrid no ha respondido y denunciado a Fernando Roig?


El Real Madrid ha optado por la educación en las últimas horas tras escuchar con sorpresa las declaraciones del presidente del Villarreal, Paco Roig, en las que insinuaba que el club blanco se había ganando la ayuda del colegiado Gil Manzano con regalos sospechosos. Unas palabras muy duras ante...




www.defensacentral.com













Indignación en el Real Madrid con Fernando Roig


El Real Madrid se muestra indignado por las declaraciones de Fernando Roig, presidente del Villarreal, al respecto de que no le había gustado que...




www.telemadrid.es













Fernando Roig carga contra Florentino: "Es egoísta, egoísta y después... egoísta"


Suele ser directo en sus afirmaciones. Fernando Roig, que durante el día de ayer ya mandó un duro mensaje al Atlético de Madrid por su participación en la Superliga, insistió con s




www.marca.com













Roig: “Si el Madrid quiere fichar a Pau Torres tendrá que pagar”


El presidente del Villarreal, Fernando Roig, dijo que no tiene “miedo” de que el Real Madrid pueda fichar a Pau Torres




www.sport.es


----------



## xilebo (7 Abr 2022)

*El verdadero merecedor*


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿Por qué el Madrid no ha respondido y denunciado a Fernando Roig?
> 
> 
> El Real Madrid ha optado por la educación en las últimas horas tras escuchar con sorpresa las declaraciones del presidente del Villarreal, Paco Roig, en las que insinuaba que el club blanco se había ganando la ayuda del colegiado Gil Manzano con regalos sospechosos. Unas palabras muy duras ante...
> ...



Este Roig es pariente de Paco Roig ex presidente del Valencia, no es asi? Eso explica todo...


----------



## Fiodor (7 Abr 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Brahim no ha demostrado nada en este tiempo, al igual que Reinier (a este habría que cederlo a otro equipo a ver, que es todavía muy joven) y el cabezaKubo. Cuando no destacas en equipos inferiores, es que tampoco lo vas a hacer en el Madrid.



Creo que la barrera de calidad debería estar en Rodrygo... Los jugadores cedidos que no mejoren a Rodrygo deberían seguir cedidos o ser vendidos... No tiene sentido traer el año que viene a un jugador que será reserva del reserva...


----------



## Otrasvidas (7 Abr 2022)

Menudo robo,chaval. El Farsa tiene que ganar sea como sea.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (7 Abr 2022)

Foyth me encanta. Mejoraría ampliamente a Carvajal, a Lucas y a Odriozola. A ver si es verdad.


----------



## Satori (8 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Yo rajaba de Karim porque no metia goles
> ¿Sabes porque ahora se alaba a Karim? Porque METE GOLES. Dos Hat-tricks seguidos en Champions
> No se le alaba por su juego posicional, por su manera de caer a banda o por como baja al centro a asociarse. Se le alaba por los goles PORQUE ES DELANTERO CENTRO
> 
> Y yo ahora digo que es EL MEJOR porque ahora mete goles, no como hace dos temporadas que lo fallaba todo



Benzema es bueno no ya sin meter goles, sino hasta sin tocar la pelota. Simplemente por el efecto de arrastre que produce sobre las defensas rivales. Creo que ésto mismo lo dije hace muchos años en uno de estos hilos, o sea que no es de ahora.


----------



## 8=> (8 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Benzema es bueno no ya sin meter goles, sino hasta sin tocar la pelota. Simplemente por el efecto de arrastre que produce sobre las defensas rivales. Creo que ésto mismo lo dije hace muchos años en uno de estos hilos, o sea que no es de ahora.



Dios que pedazo de sugnormal. No podéis ser reales.


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (8 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Benzema es bueno no ya sin meter goles, sino hasta sin tocar la pelota. Simplemente por el efecto de arrastre que produce sobre las defensas rivales. Creo que ésto mismo lo dije hace muchos años en uno de estos hilos, o sea que no es de ahora.



Yo soy Benzemista, pero no empecemos a vender humo, lo de arrastrar la defensa lo hace mi madre si la ponen de titular en el madrdi, con esa pijada sufrimos algunos años de un acabado Butragueño, siempre la misma historia.
Benzema tiene gol, pero además asiste, y se asocia en cualquier parte del campo de una manera acojonante, eso es lo que tiene mérito y lo hace diferente


----------



## Señor Moscoso (8 Abr 2022)

Daos cuenta de que para empezar a pelearnos en el hilo ha tenido el amego que pasar 13 años, superar a Di Stefano en goles Champions, marcad 2 hat trick seguidos en partidos en los que no dábamos un duro por el equipo, etc. 

Es decir, que hasta ayer puto mismo había un consenso general de que este tío era muy bueno PERO... (añadir todo lo que se ha dicho de él durante estos años que siempre ha sido verdad). 

Así que por muy bueno que sea AHORA no nos van a colar la puta postverdad de los intangibles.


----------



## Scardanelli (8 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> El Milán, con todo a por Asensio
> 
> 
> La ‘Ley Beckham’ italiana puede permitir al club rossonero pagar su actual sueldo, que ronda los 5M€. Ya se han iniciado los contactos con el entorno del jugador.
> ...



Hay que engañar esos cenutrios como sea...


----------



## The Replicant (8 Abr 2022)

lo ha dicho, lo ha dicho    

*El campo tampoco estaba en perfectas condiciones y no nos ha facilitado nuestro juego. 

=

EL CESPET
EL CESPET
EL CESPET
EL CESPET









Xavi: "El campo no estaba en las mejores condiciones"


Salían como demonios al contragolpe. Nos vamos satisfechos con el resultado; el Camp Nou tiene que ser una olla a presión la semana que viene , dijo el técnico.




as.com













Vuelve el jardinero Xavi Hernández: "El césped no estaba en perfectas condiciones"


El entrenador del FC Barcelona, Xavi Hernández, ha lamentado el estado del césped en el duelo contra el Eintrach en la Europa League




okdiario.com




*

joder que risas

*el Eintracht es mejor equipo que el Chelsea









Sólo hay que ver su cara: la respuesta de Guti a Jota Jordi


El tertuliano de El Chiringuito afirmó que el Eintracht es mejor equipo que el Chelsea y Guti no dudó en responderle en directo en el programa.



as.com




*


----------



## 8=> (8 Abr 2022)

Dios que enfermo mental es el enano charnego que malo es y que envidia tiene 24 horas al día

Este, Guardiola y Piqué son tres malas víboras 24x7 que nunca descansan de soltar bilis contra el Madrid y España


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 Abr 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> lo ha dicho, lo ha dicho
> 
> *El campo tampoco estaba en perfectas condiciones y no nos ha facilitado nuestro juego.
> 
> ...



entiendo que dice entonces que el cespet del bernabeu es de una calidac excelsa.


----------



## 8=> (8 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Lo de franceses esos cuatro es un decir


----------



## Silluzollope (8 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Este Roig es pariente de Paco Roig ex presidente del Valencia, no es asi? Eso explica todo...



Este, el del valencia y el de Mercadona son hermanos, si recuerdo bien.


----------



## DRIDMA (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## xilebo (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (8 Abr 2022)

Para Llora Llordi "el Eintracht es mejor equipo que el Chelsea".


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (8 Abr 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Para Llora Llordi "el Eintracht es mejor equipo que el Chelsea".



Bueno, pero entonces la Copa de Europa de 1960 deberían darla los culés como válida.


----------



## Scardanelli (8 Abr 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> lo ha dicho, lo ha dicho
> 
> *El campo tampoco estaba en perfectas condiciones y no nos ha facilitado nuestro juego.
> 
> ...



Además, no juegan a la pilota, solo son atletas que contragolpean... aixo no es fútbol.

Son un puto meme.

*"Salían como demonios al contragolpe. Nos vamos satisfechos con el resultado; el Camp Nou tiene que ser una olla a presión la semana que viene", dijo el técnico.*










Xavi: "El campo no estaba en las mejores condiciones"


Salían como demonios al contragolpe. Nos vamos satisfechos con el resultado; el Camp Nou tiene que ser una olla a presión la semana que viene , dijo el técnico.




as.com


----------



## Xequinfumfa (8 Abr 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Estos se acaban haciendo madridistas...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (8 Abr 2022)

Chicos, tema serio. Me acabo de enterar de que el partido de vuelta es la semana que viene. ¿Sabéis de algún "sports bar" en Copenhague o en Tampere para ver el partido? No sé el martes en cuál de las dos ciudades estaré.


----------



## spam (8 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Además, no juegan a la pilota, solo son atletas que contragolpean... aixo no es fútbol.
> 
> Son un puto meme.
> 
> ...



Sois unos atletas, y dejáis crecido el séspet para que se atasque la xavineta! A Johan váis!


----------



## artemis (8 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Además, no juegan a la pilota, solo son atletas que contragolpean... aixo no es fútbol.
> 
> Son un puto meme.
> 
> ...



El personaje se ha comido a la persona


----------



## Th89 (8 Abr 2022)

Ya veo que el jardinero fiel cuando no le salen las cosas como quiere vuelve al gilipollesco argumento de siempre.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (8 Abr 2022)

Jobar, tiene casi la misma edad que Benzema y éste va por ahí marcando _six-pack_ o, como decía alguien en milanuncios que puse una vez en mi hilo de denuncias ortográficas, _acdoninales_.

Aquí Karim con sus compañeros de catequesis, todos de aspecto muy tranquilizador:


----------



## Niels Bohr (8 Abr 2022)

Madre mía Wesley que mala vida se ha dado este chico.


----------



## Th89 (8 Abr 2022)

Whisky Sneijder ya apuntaba maneras con el sobrepeso siendo profesional


----------



## xilebo (8 Abr 2022)

*Tu decides donde estar a las 37 años*








Que tiene los dos 37 años, menuda diferencia en el cuerpo


----------



## xilebo (8 Abr 2022)

*Este dato no saldrá en la prensa pero hay que darlo*


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (8 Abr 2022)

@xilebo Supongo que conocerás el meme de la muerte que va tocando una puerta tras otra. Si haces una versión en la que en cada puerta se vea el nombre de un portero al que KB9 se la ha clavado (Ulrich, Karius, Donarumma, Mendy...) tienes un meme estupendo y de actualidad.

Lo haría yo, pero no me apaño con los equivalentes a MS Paint del Ubuntu.


----------



## xilebo (8 Abr 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> @xilebo Supongo que conocerás el meme de la muerte que va tocando una puerta tras otra. Si haces una versión en la que en cada puerta se vea el nombre de un portero al que KB9 se la ha clavado (Ulrich, Karius, Donarumma, Mendy...) tienes un meme estupendo y de actualidad.
> 
> Lo haría yo, pero no me apaño con los equivalentes a MS Paint del Ubuntu.



Siii ese meme es mitico, yo tampoco me apaño mucho pero bueno. Que buena idea Taliván, algo asi no ?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (8 Abr 2022)

@xilebo _Sastamente_. La cara de Karius llorando es particularmente acertada. 

PS: Es que yo pensaba que los memes que pones los hacías tú.


----------



## Niels Bohr (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 Abr 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1018425



*TOP*


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Abr 2022)

el sevilla esta desquiciado..sus centrales fallan pases,pero ojo con mañaco mir


----------



## Chispeante (8 Abr 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Daos cuenta de que para empezar a pelearnos en el hilo ha tenido el amego que pasar 13 años, superar a Di Stefano en goles Champions, marcad 2 hat trick seguidos en partidos en los que no dábamos un duro por el equipo, etc.
> 
> Es decir, que hasta ayer puto mismo había un consenso general de que este tío era muy bueno PERO... (añadir todo lo que se ha dicho de él durante estos años que siempre ha sido verdad).
> 
> Así que por muy bueno que sea AHORA no nos van a colar la puta postverdad de los intangibles.



Es que Benzemá es la estrella menos carismática de esta última gran generación del Madrid del siglo XXI. Ni punto de comparación con los galácticos (Figo, Zidane, Beckham, Ronaldo) ni con los canteranos (Raúl, Casillas, Guti) ni con los míticos "4 de 5" (Cristiano, Modric, Bale,...). No sé si es timidez, pasotismo, desgana, "intangibles", pero apenas interactúa con la grada y lo justo con los compañeros. Y esa comunicación, ese vínculo, cuanta mucho más que los goles para ingresarle en la categoría del _uno di noi_. A pesar de tener unos números, en títulos y en goles, y una calidad excepcional, si se llega a retirar hace un par de temporadas, en la memoria del Madridismo estaría por debajo de Vannistelrooy, Santillana o Butragueño. No me imagino a un señor de 50 o 60 años diciendo "¡que grande era Benzemá!" como muchos cuarentones si decimos de El Buitre o Raúl.


----------



## Chispeante (9 Abr 2022)

De Casillas cada uno tendrá su opinión, la mía es extremadamente positiva aunque en este hilo en general es más frecuente la contraria. En cualquier caso lo que para mí es incuestionable es que su momento top, recién ganado el Mundial y conquistada la chica, tenía a medio país enamorado. Era el yerno que todos los padres querían para fecundar a sus hijas. Luego ha ido perdiendo presencia e imagen, pero su impacto mediático y social es incomparable al que tiene Benzemá en su mejor momento. El de Casillas es un caso parecido al de Ramos, en mi opinión el mejor central que ha tenido el Madrid en su historia, que ha pasado de caudillo legendario a apestado en unos meses. Y al igual que Iker, con una popularidad mil veces mayor a la del francés.


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (9 Abr 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> De Casillas cada uno tendrá su opinión, la mía es extremadamente positiva aunque en este hilo en general es más frecuente la contraria. En cualquier caso lo que para mí es incuestionable es que su momento top, recién ganado el Mundial y conquistada la chica, tenía a medio país enamorado. Era el yerno que todos los padres querían para fecundar a sus hijas. Luego ha ido perdiendo presencia e imagen, pero su impacto mediático y social es incomparable al que tiene Benzemá en su mejor momento. El de Casillas es un caso parecido al de Ramos, en mi opinión el mejor central que ha tenido el Madrid en su historia, que ha pasado de caudillo legendario a apestado en unos meses. Y al igual que Iker, con una popularidad mil veces mayor a la del francés.



Totalmente apestados, el problema de ambos fue no saber salir, ni asumir que ya no estaban al 100%.
Ambis fueron malos compañeros, sobre todo Casillas, malos con la entidad por renovaciones chantajistas uno, y el topo recordemos que denunció al club jugando en él.
Son dos personajes sin clase como personas y así salieron.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 Abr 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> De Casillas cada uno tendrá su opinión, la mía es extremadamente positiva aunque en este hilo en general es más frecuente la contraria. En cualquier caso lo que para mí es incuestionable es que su momento top, recién ganado el Mundial y conquistada la chica, tenía a medio país enamorado. Era el yerno que todos los padres querían para fecundar a sus hijas. Luego ha ido perdiendo presencia e imagen, pero su impacto mediático y social es incomparable al que tiene Benzemá en su mejor momento. El de Casillas es un caso parecido al de Ramos, en mi opinión el mejor central que ha tenido el Madrid en su historia, que ha pasado de caudillo legendario a apestado en unos meses. Y al igual que Iker, con una popularidad mil veces mayor a la del francés.



Ramos tenia carisma, tenia gol....y un tio que le salvaba el culo ante sus continuas cagadas. Para mi fue mejor defensa Hierro, pero ni tenia tanto gol y tenia una mala follà que parecia mas granaino que malagueño.


----------



## xilebo (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## 8=> (9 Abr 2022)

Bale al menos sigue manteniendo el gol. Más que los tres inútiles que juegan por la derecha en su lugar aún estando cojo y jubilado.

Pero se ha pasado demasiado insultando al madridismo, yo no le perdono más veces.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Abr 2022)

Partido tramposo, en la ida nos ganaron a base de defender bien y un error Paco nuestro. Es importante ganar para seguir dando collejas a los perseguidores y confirmar al 100% que lo del Clásico fue la excepción y no la futura norma.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Bale al menos sigue manteniendo el gol. Más que los tres inútiles que juegan por la derecha en su lugar aún estando cojo y jubilado.
> 
> Pero se ha pasado demasiado insultando al madridismo, yo no le perdono más veces.




ya, ya...lo de que bale tiene gol lo hemos estado leyendo por aqui desde hace siglos, pero la realidad es que el carapolla galés es un exfutbolista. Casi prefiero que el viejo ponga a mariano.


----------



## xilebo (9 Abr 2022)

*Contrato millonario para el PSG*

Según informan en *Francia*, *Qatar Arways* podría convertirse en su patrocinador principal a razón de 70 millones de euros por temporada. Actualmente es *Accor*.

Dinero hay pa renovar a Mbappe por el PSG y ayer pochettino dijo que el jugador estaba en conversaciones con el equipo para una renovacion, a ver si es verdad


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

Ausencio titular....

No voy a pronunciarme al respecto...

Al menos los periódicos hablan de bale y no para meterse con el, supongo que en realidad lo que están preparando es al vestuario para que sea titular en la final.


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (9 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



La prensa azuzando a los hijos de puta piperos


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (9 Abr 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> ya, ya...lo de que bale tiene gol lo hemos estado leyendo por aqui desde hace siglos, pero la realidad es que el carapolla galés es un exfutbolista. Casi prefiero que el viejo ponga a mariano.



Pues contra el Villarreal hizo un partidazo y con su selección Igual, Mariano solo ha hecho el ridículo


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (9 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Bale al menos sigue manteniendo el gol. Más que los tres inútiles que juegan por la derecha en su lugar aún estando cojo y jubilado.
> 
> Pero se ha pasado demasiado insultando al madridismo, yo no le perdono más veces.



Insultó a la prensa, e hizo una coña que la prensa antiflorentino magnificó, insultar insultó Isco llamando hijos de puta al público del Bernabeu y todavía había que ponerlo de titular decía la borregada.
Una parte del público fue muy injusta siempre con el Gales, por sus lesiones (menos que Carvajal pero a la borregada el Marca, As, y los Lama de turno no se lo decían a los borregos), y porque no era un vendido a la prensa como la mayor parte de los espñoles del equipo, ahí la prensa encontró filón, además sino jugaba él jugaba el cerdo de Isco, que era la rata vendida número uno a la prensa, de ahí la inquina y calentar los cerebros huecos de la borregada


----------



## Otrasvidas (9 Abr 2022)

Hoy tenemos nueva batalla. Apenas 72 horas después de nuestra exhibición en Londres y 72 horas antes de tener que rematar la faena en Champions. ¿A quiénes hará descansar Carletto?


----------



## La PERRA (9 Abr 2022)

Hoy había un negro mantero de los que venden camisetas falsas de futbol en la calle que solo tenía camisetas de Benzema jajaja.

Tenía como 9 o 10 expuestas y todas de Benzema azules o blancas.

Tremendo hype.


----------



## HDR (9 Abr 2022)

Me parece increíble que siga poniendo a Asensio y no a Bale.

Es cabezón este hombre.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (9 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Me parece increíble que siga poniendo a Asensio y no a Bale.
> 
> Es cabezón este hombre.



Ausencio=no ganamos.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fred (9 Abr 2022)

Primer equipo Champions que pierde,ya veremos los otros dos; el calendario de cuartos de final es demencial,meses de partidos mierder para jugarte ahora en 6 días,como es nuestro caso,el paso a semis.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## _Suso_ (9 Abr 2022)

El abuelo debe tener el coronavirus o algo muy chungo porque rota:

Ya tenemos ONCE DEL REAL MADRID: *Courtois; Lucas, Militao, Alaba, Marcelo; Casemiro, Valverde, Camavinga; Rodrygo, Benzema y Vinicius.*


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 Abr 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> El abuelo debe tener el coronavirus o algo muy chungo porque rota:
> 
> Ya tenemos ONCE DEL REAL MADRID: *Courtois; Lucas, Militao, Alaba, Marcelo; Casemiro, Valverde, Camavinga; Rodrygo, Benzema y Vinicius.*



quiere hacerlo bien antes de irse. DEP siempre cejeaba


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Abr 2022)

Hoy toca Paco partido. BATIZINO ganar con penalti polémico en el minuto 72.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (9 Abr 2022)

Bien Ancelotti rotando. Lo único que yo no habría puesto a Valverde porque es el que más papeletas tiene para lesionarse.


----------



## Edge2 (9 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Si termina de ganar la Liga, Ancelotti tiene que seguir. Sería estúpido querer exigirle más de lo que ya ha hecho tras haberle dado una plantilla de 14 jugadores...



si tiiene contrato hasta 2023...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Abr 2022)

pero militao juega?
no tiene amarilla?
no estaba mal de la rodilla?
tiene que estar a tope contra el chelsea
que el miercoles salio lesionado coño!
nacho junto a alaba hicieron varios cagadones que nos pudieron costar el partido


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Abr 2022)

como salga ausencio otra vez...
me cago en ancelotimierda y en su hijo


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Abr 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Hoy tenemos nueva batalla. Apenas 72 horas después de nuestra exhibición en Londres y 72 horas antes de tener que rematar la faena en Champions. ¿A quiénes hará descansar Carletto?



Me parece exagerado hablar de exhibicion, en la segunda parte el Chelsea tuvo varias ocasiones para marcar al menos algun gol mas. Y para la vuelta no se podra contar con Militao, asi que la eliminatoria no esta ni muchos menos resuelta.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Abr 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Me parece exagerado hablar de exhibicion, en la segunda parte el Chelsea tuvo varias ocasiones para marcar al menos algun gol mas. *Y para la vuelta no se podra contar con Militao*, asi que la eliminatoria no esta ni muchos menos resuelta.



joder es verdad no me acordaba
espero que nacho y alaba lo hagan bien


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Abr 2022)

Yo no le disculpo, porque ya se habia marcado aquella farolada de irse a China, y tambien llego a decir en su dia que el club habia cometido un gran error dejando marchar a Cristiano.

Ramos se creia imprescindible, con lo cual demostro que en todos los años que estuvo en el club no aprendio nada. 

Kroos, que lleva mucho menos tiempo, y ha demostrado ser un tipo infinitamente mas inteligente, ya lo dijo hace poco, que no iba a plantearle ninguna partida de poquer al club para renovar, al igual que Modric, o Casemiro, que fue el primero en aceptar una rebaja salarial sin rechistar cuando Ramos se nego.

Ya no solo es que tenga pocas luces, es que Ramos por encima de todo es y ha sido siempre un mercenario como Cristiano. Nada que ver con Benzema, que no creo que estuviese dispuesto a irse a otro club aunque le pagasen el doble.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> joder es verdad no me acordaba
> espero que nacho y alaba lo hagan bien



Y ademas supongo que Tuchel pondra a Lukaku de inicio.


----------



## ccc (9 Abr 2022)

Bueno, lo primero golazo de Odegaard:



Y alineacion del madrid:

*Courtois; Lucas Vázquez, Militao, Alaba, Marcelo; Valverde, Casemiro, Camavinga; Rodrygo, Benzema y Vinicius.* 

No se, espero que suene la flauta, pero con marcelo esto no tiene muy buena pinta: Hoy jugamos eso si con el mediocentro del campo mas fisico que podemos ofrecer, asi que espero que en tramos del partido se juege en bloque alto. Vamos a ver.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> pero militao juega?
> no tiene amarilla?
> no estaba mal de la rodilla?
> tiene que estar a tope contra el chelsea
> ...



Militao esta sancionado contra el Chelsea, no puede jugar.

Si queremos ganar la liga la forma más fácil es ganar partidos como el de hoy, no el del Atleti o el del Sevilla.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (9 Abr 2022)

algún canal de tuich para oír los partidos hoy?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Bueno, lo primero golazo de Odegaard:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya sabemos por donde va a atacar el jetafe.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Bueno, lo primero golazo de Odegaard:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es impresionante, que habilidad para que le de en la rodilla del contrario entre por la escuadra...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Abr 2022)

Aleñá, Damián y Unal van a explotar la banda derecha de ellos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es impresionante, que habilidad para que le de en la rodilla del contrario entre por la escuadra...



La liga inglesa, esa liga donde no te entra nadie y el portero no está bajo palos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

Bueno juega el joven mamadou, el obeso brasileño y váter el denigrante...
Lo mismo entra bale...


----------



## mad2012 (9 Abr 2022)

No tiene perdón Ancelotti con lo de Marcelo, para una vez que rota con los centrocampistas, la caga con la defensa. Joder, pon a Nacho, ya tiene un hueco el Getafe por donde atacarnos. Es como hacía ZZ, cuando rotaba en la última etapa, descompensaba el equipo a propósito para después tener justificación para poner a sus favoritos.


----------



## Woden (9 Abr 2022)

Marcelo? No me jodas! Es una puta broma o qué.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 Abr 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> El abuelo debe tener el coronavirus o algo muy chungo porque rota:
> 
> Ya tenemos ONCE DEL REAL MADRID: *Courtois; Lucas, Militao, Alaba, Marcelo; Casemiro, Valverde, Camavinga; Rodrygo, Benzema y Vinicius.*



Mendy no juega y juega marcelo. Espero ir perdiendo pronto , quiza asi quiten pronto a marcelo y quiza se remonte. Si no, suerte sera empatar.


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Abr 2022)

lucas y maccebo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Abr 2022)

Deberían hacer una especie de supercopa mixta entre la ganadora de la champions femenina y el ganador de la liga promises.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Abr 2022)

Me cae bien McCebo pero no me jodas Anche.


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Me cae bien McCebo pero no me jodas Anche.



A ti te cae bien y él de pequeño se cayó en la marmita de hamburguesas


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Abr 2022)

Su gol tangado, gracias


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

Que llame al seboso belga que se ha operado para ir al mundial...


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Abr 2022)

Ves a Marcelo y parece que están ya en la segunda parte de la prórroga


----------



## 11kjuan (9 Abr 2022)

Dónde están viendo el partido ?
Alguien tiene un enlace?


----------



## fachacine (9 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Dónde están viendo el partido ?
> Alguien tiene un enlace?



Partido aquí:



apl92.me


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Dónde están viendo el partido ?
> Alguien tiene un enlace?



Estás seguro? Jaja


----------



## Edge2 (9 Abr 2022)

Tiene pinta de que le van a caer unos cuantos al getafe...


----------



## 11kjuan (9 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Partido aquí:
> 
> 
> 
> apl92.me



Muchas gracias, tiene su thankito.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Abr 2022)

Los enlaces de @fachacine nunca defraudan.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

Ya está Benito el cocaínas ofreciendo sus análisis porfesionales con el alopecico y el cuñado.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (9 Abr 2022)

Marcelo ha salido porque su crio ha salido al campo a enseñar el trofeo. Davide y Carleto son entrañables


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Ves a Marcelo y parece que están ya en la segunda parte de la prórroga



Un futbolista que se retiró con 29 años, Messi se retiró con 30, menuda tela.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ya está Benito el cocaínas ofreciendo sus análisis porfesionales con el alopecico y el cuñado.



Me ha costado saber quien era Benito el cocaínas.    

Ponte la cope hombre.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Abr 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Marcelo ha salido porque su crio ha salido al campo a enseñar el trofeo. Davide y Carleto son entrañables



Que su hijo le pueda ver jugar en la élite una vez más.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Abr 2022)

Por lo menos juegan con ritmo.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Abr 2022)

Vinicius hace un regate de escándalo y luego la caga.... En fin... Lo de siempre...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Abr 2022)

Bueno, de momento me estoy divirtiendo.


----------



## Edge2 (9 Abr 2022)

Paradon a Valverde...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

Menudas skills del vater.
Camavinga sin gilipolleces es un futbolista de futuro, a diferencia de Valverde que solo aporta físico también es muy técnico


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Abr 2022)

Vaya centros de mierda de L. Vázquez....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

Nadie pone a la melodías??
Joder que truño de partido, unas cheseleaders haciendo mamadas estaría bien en el campo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

Hala Madrid!!


----------



## xilebo (9 Abr 2022)

Esta el partido del madrid un poco raro, a ver si se espabilan, el getafe es un equipo muy trabajado


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

Me voy hacer la cena, luego en la segunda aparte vengo, menudo truño.


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Abr 2022)

Qué asco le estoy empezando a coger a chuflicius con sus piscinas. Totalmente ridículo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nadie pone a la melodías??
> Joder que truño de partido, unas cheseleaders haciendo mamadas estaría bien en el campo.











CHEERLEADERS HARDCORE - Las animadoras se golpean la polla junto a la piscina


Tenemos a esta hermosa animadora en este clip mientras se burla de nuestro hombre junto a la piscina. Mira como ella no perdió el tiempo en meterse en nuestros pantalones y le hizo una mamada.




www.tnaflix.com


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hala Madrid!!



Llegas unos años tarde obi. La niña está buena pero su mejor momento ya pasó.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

Deliciosos manjares asiáticos, de mi chino de confianza el chen.

El producto contiene 4 bolsitas.

Avecrem.
Vinagre.
Una pasta anaranjada.
Y unas hierbas asiáticas.

Se vierte el agua y mezclan los sobres para después saborear el manjar.


----------



## xilebo (9 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hala Madrid!!



Por que ultimamente en los partidos del madrid acabamos viendo fotos de la melody ?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me voy hacer la cena, luego en la segunda aparte vengo, menudo truño.



Si solo tienes que poner la pizza en el horno o poner agua a calentar para el sopinstan.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Deliciosos manjares asiáticos, de mi chino de confianza el chen.
> 
> El producto contiene 4 bolsitas.
> 
> ...



Espero que lo de la comida sea un troleo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Abr 2022)

chelsea 6 southampton 0...luego diran que es una liga igualada y tal


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Llegas unos años tarde obi. La niña está buena pero su mejor momento ya pasó.




Si, tiene 30, ya no merece la pena...es una del montón, todos los días en la calle se ven tías más buenas.....ya veo ya.


----------



## fachacine (9 Abr 2022)

Qué diferencia de velocidad entre Marcelo y Mendy, tremebundo


----------



## xilebo (9 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Deliciosos manjares asiáticos, de mi chino de confianza el chen.
> 
> El producto contiene 4 bolsitas.
> 
> ...



Buen provecho


----------



## Edge2 (9 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Deliciosos manjares asiáticos, de mi chino de confianza el chen.
> 
> El producto contiene 4 bolsitas.
> 
> ...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Qué asco le estoy empezando a coger a chuflicius con sus piscinas. Totalmente ridículo



Debe mejorar eso, igual que pasarse el partido protestando y enfrentándose a jugadores y afición. Eso le descentra y los rivales le buscan.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buen provecho




Gracias estimado forero.


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hala Madrid!!



Con furia de @EL JABALÍ BIENHERÍO


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 Abr 2022)

joder como está la melody... tiene onlyfans?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Abr 2022)

GOL CASEMIRO.


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Abr 2022)

Oño, gol


----------



## xilebo (9 Abr 2022)

Gol de casemiro


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Abr 2022)

Gol de Jaimito Borromeo...


----------



## Edge2 (9 Abr 2022)

gol


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Deliciosos manjares asiáticos, de mi chino de confianza el chen.
> 
> El producto contiene 4 bolsitas.
> 
> ...



lo bueno d elos fideos chinos es que como solo entiendes la foto cada degustación es una aventura.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, tiene 30, ya no merece la pena...es una del montón, todos los días en la calle se ven tías más buenas.....ya veo ya.



Sí las hay. Cuando trabajas con charos como es mi caso, cualquiera te parece que está buena.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

Los 4 sobres del placer:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Abr 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> joder como está la melody... tiene onlyfans?



Que yo sepa no, pero en un par de años espérate. Todo cristo quiere pajearse con la niña del gorila.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los 4 sobres del placer:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1019544



No es troleo, la madre que lo parió.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

Si, así es, anuncio que próximamente vista la gran demanda que tengo como nutricionista abriré un exclusivo hilo de recetas caseras de comida y estilo saludable de vida.


----------



## Edge2 (9 Abr 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> lo bueno d elos fideos chinos es que como solo entiendes la foto cada degustación es una aventura.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, así es, anuncio que próximamente vista la gran demanda que tengo como nutricionista abriré un exclusivo hilo de recetas caseras de comida y estilo saludable de vida.



Tienes competencia, el @JoséBatallas tiene hilos brutales sobre eso.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los 4 sobres del placer:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1019544



Joder...

Eso es comida para gusanos de seda o para grillos y escarabajos... Vaya puta mierda.... Mejor apúntate al Ramadán de los amegos antes de empujarte esa basura...


----------



## Edge2 (9 Abr 2022)

Casemiro va un poco pasado no ?


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Abr 2022)

Casiveo es gilipollas
O va enfarlopadísimo, que también puede ser


----------



## Edge2 (9 Abr 2022)

Vini es tan inOfensivo como feo...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Joder...
> 
> Eso es comida para gusanos de seda o para grillos y escarabajos... Vaya puta mierda.... Mejor apúntate al Ramadán de los amegos antes de empujarte esa basura...



Además empieza a tener edad para tener problemas con la comida.


----------



## fachacine (9 Abr 2022)

Ese gesto al árbitro... Es como si Casemiro hubiese querido borrarse o descansar el partido del Sevilla. Pero bueno, tampoco está haciendo buena temporada, prefiero ver alternativas.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Abr 2022)

Lo del Getafe con 9 tíos plantados en el área es la hostia. Todo mi respeto a Quique porque ese equipo estaba en caída libre y no parece que vayan a bajar, pero vaya telita. Es uno de los que suena para seleccionador para después del Mundial y puede ser una debacle.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (9 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Vini es tan inOfensivo como feo...



Entiendo que telofo.


----------



## Edge2 (9 Abr 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Entiendo que telofo.



Entiendes mal...


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Abr 2022)

Marcelol


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Abr 2022)

Ah, que está jugando el rodry


----------



## Edge2 (9 Abr 2022)

Cambiará a Benzema no?


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Abr 2022)

Valverde te enseña a chutar como un ONVRE, Chuflicius


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Abr 2022)

Gol de Váter.


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Abr 2022)

Lucas 2030 todos a mamar


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 Abr 2022)

humillación al getafe


----------



## Edge2 (9 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Lucas 2030 todos a mamar



Que hace el lucas en la celebracion? El spiderman?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Abr 2022)

Sale Florentino.


----------



## Edge2 (9 Abr 2022)

Pitos para Bale que se rie el cavron jajajajaj


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

Que sabrosa estaba la sopa.

A bale no sé la pasan ni hartos de vino

Espérate que entra ausencio el mago del balón.


----------



## Th89 (9 Abr 2022)

Los mismos que pitan a Bale se la comen a Ausencio.

Ojalá barranco abajo.


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Abr 2022)

Decirle al chufli que se ponga una Rebeca, no se vaya a resfriar y tenga que jugar ausencio


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

Os lleváis La Lija de la escabechina arbitraria


----------



## Otrasvidas (9 Abr 2022)

Cada vez más cerca de la Liga y más tranquilidad para afrontar la Champions.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

la peña merengue de arbitrarios de La Lija celebrando


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

Bie o, al bale le dan bola porque seguramente le tengan que usar en la champion y no les queda más remedio.

El resto unos minundis, camavinga muy bien, si el Ignacio no se deja rociar por el mamadou lukaku se puede sacar un buen resultado contra los ingleses.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Abr 2022)

Partido tranquilisimo, la verdad. 

Ha habido partidos mejores, desde luego, pero no nos han sobrado este año los partidos plomizos estos que ganas bien, y con un rival inoperante.

Veremos a ver si mañana cae algo en Valencia para descartar un rival, y esta semana, pues exigente. Cierto es que si se da mal en Sevilla entra dentro de lo entendible, pero podemos llegar a semifinales y dejar la Liga ganada al 98%. Primero el Chelsea, 2 goles + Bernabeu es una buena ventaja, pero no hay nada cerrado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Os lleváis La Lija de la escabechina arbitraria




Son unos minundis, no sé ni para que te molestas en hablar con los madrileños franquistas estos, vente al hilo de Catalunya que allí si sabemos apreciar a la gente especial.

Por cierto te gustan las sopas chinas?


----------



## ccc (9 Abr 2022)

Partido gratis, de los que no te consumen,....

Muy bien Camavinga, Valverde y Lucas Vazquez (a parte del gol). Es increible como el madrid ha controlado el partido (a diferencia del celta) y es que ver en la presion a Valverde, a Camavinga robar,...,no se que ve la gente en la CMK y en su Slow Motion.

Y Ancelotti fenomenal, dejando descansar a los viejos, haciendo los cambios apropiados y dando minutos a todos. Ha habido algunos partidos en la temporada que estaban ganados y eran comodos, y el cabron hacia los cambios en el minuto 85.

Muy bien, en general, ahora los 2 partidos mas complicados: Certificar la victoria del chelsea (no me fio) y ganar al cerdilla.


----------



## ccc (9 Abr 2022)

Partido gratis, de los que no te consumen,....

Muy bien Camavinga, Valverde y Lucas Vazquez (a parte del gol). Es increible como el madrid ha controlado el partido (a diferencia del celta) y es que ver en la presion a Valverde, a Camavinga robar,...,no se que veis

Y Ancelotti fenomenal, dejando descansar a los viejos, haciendo los cambios apropiados y dando minutos a todos. Ha habido algunos partidos en la temporada que estaban ganados y eran comodos, y el cabron hacia los cambios en el minuto 85.

Muy bien, en general, ahora los 2 partidos mas complicados: Certificar la victoria del chelsea (no me fio) y ganar al cerdilla.


----------



## fachacine (9 Abr 2022)

Bueno, hemos descansado jugando, ya sólo quedan 7 partidos de liga, 3 en casa y 4 fuera


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Son unos minundis, no sé ni para que te molestas en hablar con los madrileños franquistas estos, vente al hilo de Catalunya que allí si sabemos apreciar a la gente especial.
> 
> Por cierto te gustan las sopas chinas?



Otra champiñón por decreto sería la guinda a La Lija arbitraria

Al jilo del farsa? A esos les van a sostener los arbitrarios por política estratégica de La Lija, pa que no caigan de puestos Uropa


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

Entre la peña merengue de arbitrarios del Trampas y las políticas estratégicas pa sostener al Farsa, La Lija está hecha un ajco


----------



## el ruinas II (9 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pitos para Bale que se rie el cavron jajajajaj



la piperada del kuernabeu es la agrupacion de aficionados al futbol mas subnormal de la historiadel futbol , tendrian que ponerlos a todos en una grada y tirarles una bomba de napalm


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Partido gratis, de los que no te consumen,....
> 
> Muy bien Camavinga, Valverde y Lucas Vazquez (a parte del gol). Es increible como el madrid ha controlado el partido (a diferencia del celta) y es que ver en la presion a Valverde, a Camavinga robar,...,no se que ve la gente en la CMK y en su Slow Motion.
> 
> ...



Al Sevilla no hace falta ganarlo, si hubiera ganado la semana pasada todavía, pero ya no. Podemos empatar contra el Atleti, el Sevilla y el Osasuna por ejemplo, 3 de los 4 partidos que nos quedan fuera, y nos sigue sobrando un partido. Y eso suponiendo que el Barça lo gane todo. 

Hay que mantener la cabeza fría los próximos tres partidos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

Los resúmenes de los partidos que dan en la caja tonta los debe hacer también la peña merengue de arbitrarios, porque omiten todas las jugadas arbitrarias como si no hubieran ocurrido. Es tremendo


----------



## Fiodor (9 Abr 2022)

Partido bien trabajado contra un rival muy encerrado atrás... Estos partidos son habituales en el Bernabéu y la opción de Camavinga con Valverde se ha demostrado tan buena, o mejor, que la de Kroos y Modric contra este tipo de rivales...


----------



## Edu.R (9 Abr 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Ha llegado un momento en el que es evidente que casi todos los tertulianos de ese programa hacen un papel y "estan obligados" a decir ciertas cosas. Son bufones que han aceptado su papel. Cobran y a casa.

Nadie en su sano juicio piensa que el Chelsea sea peor que el Eintracht.


----------



## PORRON (9 Abr 2022)

Es subnormal y le pagan por ello. Por eso es del balsa e indepe.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

La Lija ha sido robada al atleti a base de arbitrariedades de la peña merengue de arbitrarios de La Lija jornada tras jornada.

Os habéis dao cuenta, o k ase?

Menuda escabechina


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Abr 2022)

Ya quisiéramos los del Atleti sólo una jornada los arbitriajes que recibe el trampas todas


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Abr 2022)

si os arbitrian cono al Atleti todas las jornadas, hoy recibís 2 penaltis en contra, una roja, 5 amarillas, ejpulsión de Anchelotti y 4 partidos de sanción

jajaja


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Os lleváis La Lija de la escabechina arbitraria




Son unos minundis, no sé ni para que te molestas en hablar con los madrileños franquistas estos, vente al hilo de Catalunya que allí si sabemos apreciar a la gente especial.

Por cierto te gustan las sopas cho


《Judas》 dijo:


> Otra champiñón por decreto sería la guinda a La Lija arbitraria
> 
> Al jilo del farsa? A esos les van a sostener los arbitrarios por política estratégica de La Lija, pa que no caigan de puestos Uropa



Pero tú qué dices!!!!!

No muerdas la mano de quién te da de comer!!!

Gracias a Catalunya coméis el resto de España!!!!!

Total Camp!!! Is blaugran!!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Son unos minundis, no sé ni para que te molestas en hablar con los madrileños franquistas estos, vente al hilo de Catalunya que allí si sabemos apreciar a la gente especial.
> 
> Por cierto te gustan las sopas cho
> 
> ...



Por qué dices eso de catalunya, no he puesto un pie ahí nunca. Yo soy de Atleti. Así os tranquilizáis aquí o k ase?

Soy de Madrid, chaval. Del Atleti de Madrid


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Por qué dices eso de catalunya, no he puesto un pie ahí nunca. Yo soy de Atleti. Así os tranquilizáis aquí o k ase?
> 
> Soy de Madrid, chaval. Del Atleti de Madrid




Solo eres un fascista madrileño más!!!!

A mi no me llames chaval!!!!!

Quién te envía????
Habla!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Solo eres un fascista madrileño más!!!!
> 
> A mi no me llames chaval!!!!!
> 
> ...



No sé qué dises. Yo he venío aquí a hablar del robo arbitrario al Atleti de Madrid. Inconstitusional


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> No sé qué dises. Yo he venío aquí a hablar del robo arbitrario al Atleti de Madrid. Inconstitusional




Eres un mamadou infiltrado!!!!

Disimula, te hemos calado!!!!!

Ahora dirás qué los pomeranias son inofensivos!!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Eres un mamadou infiltrado!!!!
> 
> Disimula, te hemos calado!!!!!
> 
> Ahora dirás qué los pomeranias son inofensivos!!!!




si, catalán, mamadú...

faltan aliens


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Abr 2022)

Podemos bautizarla como La Lija de las arbitrariedades y la gran escabechina al Atleti de Madrid


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Abr 2022)

El farsa lo mismo. No está en mitad de la tabla por políticas de La Lija. 

Lo que es tremendo es el ensañamiento con el Atleti. Si no nos expulsan, nos empapelan a tarjetazos, todo lo que hacemos es fakta siempre, caminar a menos de 1 metro de distancia del contrario es falta, si sale de banda siempre en contra, saques de esquina son de puerta para el contrario, nos anulan goles, no nos dan penalti a favor nunca porque "nadie los ve", los arbitrarios "ven cosas" como penaltis que no existen y nadie puede entrar...

Es algo terrible, espantoso.

Ya sé que es culpa del cholo. Pero se pasan 3 pueblos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> si, catalán, mamadú...
> 
> faltan aliens



No, lo que faltan son pomeranias terminators.


----------



## Tubiegah (10 Abr 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> la piperada del kuernabeu es la agrupacion de aficionados al futbol mas subnormal de la historiadel futbol , tendrian que ponerlos a todos en una grada y tirarles una bomba de napalm



Subcampeonato de subnormalidac detrás de los de Mestalla


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No, lo que faltan son pomeranias terminators.



pomeranias? ezo qué e?

pues eso, que la lija sería del Atleti sin arbitrariedades de la peña de arbitrarios merengues


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Abr 2022)

yo veo un partido del Atleti y luego uno del Trampas o del Farsa y me queda la sensación como que hay distintos reglamentos en la misma lija. No lo hentiendo. Es culpa del Cholo?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, con el coñazo de Odegaard, el Arsenal tiene 54 puntos. En La Liga estaría entre el Betis y la Real Sociedad. Ése es el nivel.


----------



## ccc (10 Abr 2022)

Vaya por delante que Ancelotti ayer lo hizo todo bien, el once, la gestion de cambios,....

Quique, técnico del Getafe: "Este Madrid tiene más energía que el de la primera vuelta" | Defensa Ce

Pero ese mantra deque solo hay 11 es un estupidez. Solo en el medio del campo:

Modric, Kroos, Casemiro, Camavinga, Valverde y Ceballos. 5 de ellos validos y que se deberian repartir la titularidad y Ceballos un buen suplente. Si Ancelotti no los utiliza es su puto problema; por suerte estos 2, a diferencia de otros, sigue motivado.


----------



## xilebo (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Por cierto, con el coñazo de Odegaard, el Arsenal tiene 54 puntos. En La Liga estaría entre el Betis y la Real Sociedad. Ése es el nivel.



no he entendido bien que quieres decir
pero para mi Odegaard es un paquete
un ceballos noruego
con un nivel para una real sociedad maximo


----------



## Otrasvidas (10 Abr 2022)

Espero que, si se consigue la Liga como parece, e incluso si se consiguiera ganar la Champions, eso no ciegue para acometer los cambios que se necesitan. Es muchísimo más fácil hacerlos desde los triunfos que desde las derrotas.
Desde la portería a los delanteros centros:
Lunin lo cedemos a un equipo modesto de Primera como Cádiz , Rayo o Elche y de paso traemos a un segundo portero más sólido tipo Ledesma, el del Cádiz o Dimitrievski, el del Rayo.
Centrales :fuera Vallejo y subimos a algún chaval del Castilla
Lateral izquierdo: Marcelo fuera. Se podría ceder a Miguel Gutiérrez al Getafe, pero, si no hay nada interesante a buen precio, se queda, que el titular es Mendy y, si el chaval no da la talla, tenemos gente polivalente para parchear.
Lateral derecho: Se pueden quedar Carvajal y Lucas aunque se quede Odriozola.
Casemiro: Yo lo vendería. Ya nos ha dado sus mejores días y seguro que bastantes equipos ofrecerían cifras más que interesantes. Además, si queremos a Tchuameni, eso significa que está en la lista de transferibles.
Mediocentro: Se puede prescindir de Modric y de Ceballos. Si se van los 2 habrá que traer a alguien (¿Verratti, Barella, Fabián?), si se va sólo Modric tocará darle confianza a Ceballos y esperar a que esto le haga romper. Si no rompe, tenemos todavía a Kroos, Valverde y Camavinga. A Reinier lo cedemos a algún equipo de la liga en el que se pueda hinchar a jugar.
Isco: fuerísima finalizando contrato este verano. 
Hazard a la calle a estafar a su padre. 
Para suplir el rol de alguno de estos 2 se puede fichar a Dani Olmo o Florian Wirtz, aunque éste último se ha roto el cruzado. A Brahim se le cede a algún equipo de Champions.
Extremo derecho: Asensio traspasado a Arsenal o Milan. A Rodrygo se le podría ceder un par de temporadas ,por ejemplo, al Inter. Se puede utilizar preferentemente a Lucas en esta posición y, en el caso de que se vayan los 2, lo más apropiado sería fichar a alguien. El mercado no da demasiado de sí en esta posición. Una opción joven , bastante testeada al máximo nivel y que puede salir barato por las circunstancias de su club es Pulisic.A Kubo o nos lo quedamos o se traspasa. Yo me quedaría con él. Muy atractivo a nivel comercial y puede jugar en ambas bandas. 
Extremo izquierdo: Vinicius de titular indiscutible y , si nos quedamos a Kubo, no hay que hacer ninguna incorporación más.
Delantero: Mariano y Jovic fuera. Benzema en su mejor momento a sacarle ese par de temporadas más de nivel que le quedan. Entre Mbappé y Haaland, Mbappé por su más que probada compenetración con Benzema. Para la suplencia hay que fichar algo de más nivel que Mariano o Jovic. Opciones interesantes:Schick del Bayer Leverkusen, Giroud, Dzeko.


----------



## Otrasvidas (10 Abr 2022)

Muchos dirán que el Getafe le hizo un favor al Madrid. Pues ese favor se lo habrá hecho a todos los equipos de la liga entonces, porque no ha ganado un solo partido fuera de casa en lo que va de liga.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Abr 2022)

El Atleti debería denunciar esta Lija ante el tribunal inconstitusional por irregularidades arbitrarias y abrir una investigación de arbitrarios socios o fundadores de peñas merengues


----------



## Edu.R (10 Abr 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Muchos dirán que el Getafe le hizo un favor al Madrid. Pues ese favor se lo habrá hecho a todos los equipos de la liga entonces, porque no ha ganado un solo partido fuera de casa en lo que va de liga.



8 goles en 16 partidos y ni una sola victoria en toda la temporada. No es el peor visitante de la Liga porque ha empatado bastantes veces. Pero vaya, es un rival que fuera de Getafe es jodidamente flojo.

También os digo, si el Real Madrid gana esta Liga, es básicamente porque como visitante no baja el nivel. Si cogéis los números como equipo local, veréis que Sevilla, Barcelona, At.Madrid y Real Madrid tienen números muy similares. Pero cuando vas a mirar los números como visitante, los 3 rivales "fuertes" ya dejan de ganar más de la mitad de los partidos, mientras que el Real Madrid ha ganado 11 de 15. 
2 derrotas por la mínima (Getafe y Espanyol) y 2 empates (Villarreal y Levante, este en la jornada 2). Son números grandiosos fuera del Bernabeu.

El único que como visitante ha hecho un papel llamativo, además de nosotros, es el Betis. 27 pts fuera de casa y 29 pts de local. Ya veremos si este detalle no le acaba dando la plaza de Champions a los béticos. El Osasuna también suma más fuera de Pamplona que de local (20 vs 18), y al final no va a sufrir para mantener la categoria.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El Atleti debería denunciar esta Lija ante el tribunal inconstitusional por irregularidades arbitrarias y abrir una investigación de arbitrarios socios o fundadores de peñas merengues




Sii joder siiii!!!!!

Viva Catalunya!!!!!!!!

Compañero nosotros somos los únicos que podemos hacer triplete!!!!!
Copa de Catalunya, Europa league y mundial de clubs catalán!!!!!

Ya verás este año que viene que plantilla que tenemos!!!!



Los catalanes juntos sumamos compañero!!!!


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 Abr 2022)

Lo importante e que se enchufen a varios para este final de temporada, no perder la liga y a ver si hay milagro enchampions, lo veo difícil, el partido del Chelsea será jodido, más de lo que algunos se creen. Ayer cuando vi a Marcelo y Lucas p ense en lo peor, pero mira, al final jugarán con ritmo y salvo dos cagadas de Nacho y Courtais, no regalaron nada y al menos tuvieron presión y ritmo todo el partido. Se sacaron los tres puntos y es lo que cuenta. Si a final de temporada Bale y Ceballos aportan algo, bienvenida sea, al final detalles d eun jugador en un partido pueden dar una liga y algo más, yo no me olvido de aquella eliminatoria contra el BAyern y Anelka metiendo un gol de cabeza.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sii joder siiii!!!!!
> 
> Viva Catalunya!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



y al farsa igual. una hinbestigación y conteo de arbitrariedades.

Hay una persecución arbitraria al Atleti


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Abr 2022)

hay logias arbitrarias que fundan las peñas merengueras y culeras


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> y al farsa igual. una hinbestigación y conteo de arbitrariedades.
> 
> Hay una persecución arbitraria al Atleti




Que dices tú!!!
Que eres un racista catalán de esos verdad!???

Responde!!!!!

Que eres amigo personal de @Pajarotto !!


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que dices tú!!!
> Que eres un racista catalán de esos verdad!???
> 
> Responde!!!!!
> ...




lo digo en serio. Soy un enamorador der Atleti y he seguido La Lija y he detestado esta temporada multitud de arbitrariedades e irregularidades que han perjudicado significatibamente al Atleti.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> lo digo en serio. Soy un enamorador der Atleti y he seguido La Lija y he detestado esta temporada multitud de arbitrariedades e irregularidades que han perjudicado significatibamente al Atleti.




Y de esto qué opinas ehhh!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y de esto qué opinas ehhh!!!



no puedo ver vídrio

ejplica


----------



## _Suso_ (10 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que dices tú!!!
> Que eres un racista catalán de esos verdad!???
> 
> Responde!!!!!
> ...



Me da que estás hablando con alguien que todo dios tiene en el ignore, con lo cual andamos muy perdidos con tu tema de conversación


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Abr 2022)

Me tienen en el ipnore to los fans del trampas desde hace meses que vengo reportando las arbitrariedades


----------



## xilebo (10 Abr 2022)

*Bale no ha terminado*

El galés se persona como la alternativa a *Benzema* cuando el lionés necesite descanso. Todo apunta que se despedirá del madridismo sobre el campo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Abr 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Me da que estás hablando con alguien que todo dios tiene en el ignore, con lo cual andamos muy perdidos con tu tema de conversación




Si, tiene pinta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> no puedo ver vídrio
> 
> ejplica




Ya ya, haz como que no sabes de qué va el vídeo, claro, claro....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Bale no ha terminado*
> 
> El galés se persona como la alternativa a *Benzema* cuando el lionés necesite descanso. Todo apunta que se despedirá del madridismo sobre el campo.




Con que haga una chilena en la final nos vale.


----------



## xilebo (10 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Con que haga una chilena en la final nos vale.



Jajajajaja en la final de champions de este año, la probabilidad que ocurra de nuevo es bastante baja


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Jajajajaja en la final de champions de este año, la probabilidad que ocurra de nuevo es bastante baja




Ayer casi la enchufa desde fuera del area


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ya ya, haz como que no sabes de qué va el vídeo, claro, claro....



acabo de ver el vídrio perril. he visto 8 segundos. 

k quieres decir?

cuando sale el temita arbitrario el trampax ipnora


----------



## xilebo (10 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ayer casi la enchufa desde fuera del area



Si, mato 3 palomos y 2 gorriones


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Abr 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Me da que estás hablando con alguien que todo dios tiene en el ignore, con lo cual andamos muy perdidos con tu tema de conversación



También puede ser que haya dejado de tomar las pastillas contra la esquizofrenia. No lo descartes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> acabo de ver el vídrio perril. he visto 8 segundos.
> 
> k quieres decir?
> 
> cuando sale el temita arbitrario el trampax ipnora





Creo que no lo entiendes, si no te sacas la nacionalidad catalana como yo estas en peligro!!!!


Sin ser catalán no serás moralmente superior!!!!


@loquehayqueoir y @_Suso_ estoy hablando con un tal judas que se llama el forero.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Creo que no lo entiendes, si no te sacas la nacionalidad catalana como yo estas en peligro!!!!
> 
> 
> Sin ser catalán no serás moralmente superior!!!!
> ...



No sé de qué hablas. No hentiendo esos códigos. 

pues eso, que me da la sensación de que La Lija esta temporada ha estao adulterada arbitrariamente y al Atleti le han parao a base de arbitrariedades reiteradas. Sépase


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 Abr 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Me da que estás hablando con alguien que todo dios tiene en el ignore, con lo cual andamos muy perdidos con tu tema de conversación



Me lo ha quitado, ya veo que no soy el único que tiene a ese en el ignore.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> No sé de qué hablas. No hentiendo esos códigos.
> 
> pues eso, que me da la sensación de que La Lija esta temporada ha estao adulterada arbitrariamente y al Atleti le han parao a base de arbitrariedades reiteradas. Sépase




No es un código, todos sabemos que eres un robot!!! Los del Atlético mayormente sois roboces!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No es un código, todos sabemos que eres un robot!!! Los del Atlético mayormente sois roboces!!!



Ah, vale!

pa robo...

pa robo...

jajaja


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Ah, vale!
> 
> pa robo...
> 
> ...



Mira esta prueba por ejemplo!
Cuando Jesús Gil con el tren Valencia!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mira esta prueba por ejemplo!
> Cuando Jesús Gil con el tren Valencia!!



Si fueras fan del trampax ya me habrías metido a ipnora. Tú de quién eres?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Si fueras fan del trampax ya me habrías metido a ipnora. Tú de quién eres?




Yo solo soy un humilde seguidor del FC Barcelona.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo solo soy un humilde seguidor del FC Barcelona.



Pff, al jilo del farsa no voy nunca, me da pereza. En el der Atleti está petao de fanis del farsa calumniando al Cholo to er día.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Pff, al jilo del farsa no voy nunca, me da pereza. En el der Atleti está petao de fanis del farsa calumniando al Cholo to er día.




Te gustaría obstentar un ministerio?


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Te gustaría obstentar un ministerio?



Obstentar sí, porsupuesto


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Obstentar sí, porsupuesto




En los reformistas tenemos varios ministerios disponibles, tendrías que pasar unas pruebas claro está, y firmar un acuerdo para nunca venderte a la banda organizada @Pajarotto


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En los reformistas tenemos varios ministerios disponibles, tendrías que pasar unas pruebas claro está, y firmar un acuerdo para nunca venderte a la banda organizada @Pajarotto



reformadores no, grasias


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> reformadores no, grasias




Reformadores ni, reformistas.

Entiendo que pienses que no estás preparado, tendrías que pasar unas duras pruebas de admisión que te tendrían que hacer @Libertyforall @Epsilon69 @Sick Sad World @xilebo @melf y @Edge2
Si es que no te tiene también estos en el ignore   

Es duro, pero luego se disfruta de una cómoda vida en el foro, lo que vendría a ser un triunfador.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Reformadores ni, reformistas.
> 
> Entiendo que pienses que no estás preparado, tendrías que pasar unas duras pruebas de admisión que te tendrían que hacer @Libertyforall @Epsilon69 @Sick Sad World @xilebo @melf y @Edge2
> Si es que no te tiene también estos en el ignore
> ...



que no, que no

en ipnora me tienen los follaglobistas histéricos y fans del trampax. Yo también les voy añadiendo por reciprocidac.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> reformadores no, grasias


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> que no, que no
> 
> en ipnora me tienen los follaglobistas histéricos y fans del trampax. Yo también les voy añadiendo por reciprocidac.




Acaso te atreves a rechazar una oferta del partido reformista???


----------



## Edge2 (10 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Acaso te atreves a rechazar una oferta del partido reformista???



Le pegamos mocos, jefe?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Le pegamos mocos, jefe?




Rechazar una oferta cómo está solo le conducirá al ostracismo, nadie dice que no a los reformistas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Acaso te atreves a rechazar una oferta del partido reformista???



partido a partido


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> partido a partido




No sabes lo que haces...


----------



## HDR (10 Abr 2022)

He estado viendo el City - Liverpool y está claro que son buenos equipos y saben lo que hacen pero, sinceramente, nada del otro mundo. Me parece que sobre todo el City de Guardiola lo tienen muy mitificado. Se les puede ganar. El Madrid puede hacerlo.


----------



## HDR (10 Abr 2022)

Cristiano ha tocado fondo totalmente. Hace mucha fresca fuera del Madrid, no se llevó la rebequita... El gran error de su carrera.

El colega ha pasado de estar ganando Champions y balones de oro con el Madrid a jugar con Morata en la Juve y ahora con... Esto... En el United.
Alucinad.




Unos 90 millones de euros pagaron por el manta.
Pocos móviles ha roto Cristiano desde que está ahí.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (10 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Cristiano ha tocado fondo totalmente. Hace mucha fresca fuera del Madrid, no se llevó la rebequita... El gran error de su carrera.
> 
> El colega ha pasado de estar ganando Champions y balones de oro con el Madrid a jugar con Morata en la Juve y ahora con... Esto... En el United.
> Alucinad.
> ...



Bueno tambien es que el tio parece que no, pero tiene 37 años ya XD


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Cristiano ha tocado fondo totalmente. Hace mucha fresca fuera del Madrid, no se llevó la rebequita... El gran error de su carrera.
> 
> El colega ha pasado de estar ganando Champions y balones de oro con el Madrid a jugar con Morata en la Juve y ahora con... Esto... En el United.
> Alucinad.
> ...




Tiene casi 40...ha aguantado como 6 años más que Messi a buen nivel y siendo mayor que el argentino.

El problema es que se ha ido al fútbol más físico que hay y allí si se nota más la edad, en la Juve jugó muy bien, el bajón físico lo empezó a dar en sus dos últimos años en el Madrid pero aún así de cara a gol yo me le quedaría hasta cojo por la facilidad de remate que tiene, aún así comenzó muy bien la temporada en old traford.

Respecto al 90 millones...es un tipo raro que no tan siquiera tiene aspecto de futbolista,.yo tampoco lo entiendo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 Abr 2022)

¿A que equipo pagaron 90 millones por el paquete ese? ¿cómo puede jugar en primera inglesa?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿A que equipo pagaron 90 millones por el paquete ese? ¿cómo puede jugar en primera inglesa?




Y el otro que costó 100 kilos al city    no me acuerdo cómo se llama, extremo derecho es difícil ver buenos futbolistas ingleses.


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y el otro que costó 100 kilos al city    no me acuerdo cómo se llama, extremo derecho es difícil ver buenos futbolistas ingleses.



Una cosa es ser una figura y otra ser un paquete, ya vi un video del pollo este de como es posible que juege en el MUnited, es que no parece ni futbolista, joder, no había visto algo tan malo en primera división aquí.


----------



## HDR (10 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Una cosa es ser una figura y otra ser un paquete, ya vi un video del pollo este de como es posible que juege en el MUnited, es que no parece ni futbolista, joder, no había visto algo tan malo en primera división aquí.



Sí pues no es el único. El United tiene una filia con los defensas zopencos.





Entiendo perfectamente a Cristiano, pero es que él solito se lo ha buscado.


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Sí pues no es el único. El United tiene una filia con los defensas zopencos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cristiano se sintió que estaba por encima del club, Santiago Bernabeu dejó claro que nadie está, ni Di stéfano.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Abr 2022)

es un misterio lo de los dos mojonesdermundo. ha sido salir de La Lija y convertirse en medianías.


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Abr 2022)

Ahora por lo visto el Pedri ese es el mojón dermundo y Bencemal, mojón de oro.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿A que equipo pagaron 90 millones por el paquete ese? ¿cómo puede jugar en primera inglesa?



En el Mundial se salió, fue uno de los 2-3 mejores centrales del campeonato. 90 millones ni jarto de vino, pero es un buen futbolista si lo sabes utilizar. El United es un puto desastre desde hace años, sin él y con él.

Y el City-Liverpool, solo he visto la primera parte, pero me ha parecido que esa gente juega con 2-3 marchas de más y 2-3 peldaños de calidad por encima de nosotros. Lo único que le falla al City es que su delantero centro tiene mucho menos nivel que el resto del equipo. Se les puede ganar, pero lo tenemos que hacer perfecto


----------



## 《Judas》 (10 Abr 2022)

Gavi y Vinicio. Los mejores dermundo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y el otro que costó 100 kilos al city    no me acuerdo cómo se llama, extremo derecho es difícil ver buenos futbolistas ingleses.



Fichar a un inglés es jugársela. La mayoría no están muy bien de la chota.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Sí pues no es el único. El United tiene una filia con los defensas zopencos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vienen de su cantera y al parecer no hay muchos mejores.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Cristiano se sintió que estaba por encima del club, Santiago Bernabeu dejó claro que nadie está, ni Di stéfano.



Todos los jugadores tienen fecha de caducidad. Pretender, con 35 años, cobrar más de los 20 kilos que ya cobrabas es para abrirte la puerta y que te largues. En el far$a le hubieran renovado


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Abr 2022)

Maguire es otro más que de cabeza muy bien pero no parece pensar mucho.


----------



## 11kjuan (10 Abr 2022)

El primer año de Ronaldo en la Juve fue muy bueno, se veía que todavía le quedaba gasolina. Lástima esa eliminación contra el AJAX que también había eliminado al Madrid y no llegó a la final de milagro.

A partir de ahí, declive y malas decisiones.
Pero sí, salir del Real Madrid fue un tremendo error, que creo que lo llevará en la frente hasta su muerte.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> El primer año de Ronaldo en la Juve fue muy bueno, se veía que todavía le quedaba gasolina. Lástima esa eliminación contra el AJAX que también había eliminado al Madrid y no llegó a la final de milagro.
> 
> A partir de ahí, declive y malas decisiones.
> Pero sí, salir del Real Madrid fue un tremendo error, que creo que lo llevará en la frente hasta su muerte.



Ha entendido que él solo no ganaba las champions.


----------



## Tubiegah (10 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Cristiano ha tocado fondo totalmente. Hace mucha fresca fuera del Madrid, no se llevó la rebequita... El gran error de su carrera.
> 
> El colega ha pasado de estar ganando Champions y balones de oro con el Madrid a jugar con Morata en la Juve y ahora con... Esto... En el United.
> Alucinad.
> ...


----------



## Th89 (10 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Cristiano ha tocado fondo totalmente. Hace mucha fresca fuera del Madrid, no se llevó la rebequita... El gran error de su carrera.
> 
> El colega ha pasado de estar ganando Champions y balones de oro con el Madrid a jugar con Morata en la Juve y ahora con... Esto... En el United.
> Alucinad.
> ...



JOJOJO pero qué maravilla de vídeo es esta     

Decir que con el balón es un patapalo es quedarse corto, es que no tiene ni la técnica mínima para dar un simple pase al portero


----------



## HDR (10 Abr 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> JOJOJO pero qué maravilla de vídeo es esta
> 
> Decir que con el balón es un patapalo es quedarse corto, es que no tiene ni la técnica mínima para dar un simple pase al portero





Tubiegah dijo:


>



Pobre Solskjaer, por lo que ha tenido que pasar...


----------



## xilebo (10 Abr 2022)

*Tremendo lo de Bale*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Tremendo lo de Bale*




Lo que si queda claro que el cabron se ha pegado las orejas después de varias operaciones.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (11 Abr 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> JOJOJO pero qué maravilla de vídeo es esta
> 
> Decir que con el balón es un patapalo es quedarse corto, es que no tiene ni la técnica mínima para dar un simple pase al portero



Pero es lo de siempre. En el Leister hizo buenas temporadas, razón por la que pagaron esa morterá de libras por él. Que se la ha pegado, pues sí...


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (11 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Tremendo lo de Bale*



Tremendo lo del Marca, AS, Lama y demás basura y que la borregada les obedezcan como subnormales, los piperos son lo más lamentable del mundo mundial.
Con la de cánceres de vestuario que han pasado y siguen siendo felados, o con Isco habiendo llamdo hijo de puta al Bernabeu, o con Marcelo gordo 2 temporadas y esta fuera de forma siendo aplaudido, y habiendo sido un hijo de puta con Ramos, Isco y demás morralla para hacerle la cama a entrenadores como Solari porque ponía a los mejores, etc… pero claro eso implica pensar por si mismo, no lo que me diga la prensa pq soy un mermao.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Abr 2022)

Chocolate Sexy dijo:


> Tremendo lo del Marca, AS, Lama y demás basura y que la borregada les obedezcan como subnormales, los piperos son lo más lamentable del mundo mundial.
> Con la de cánceres de vestuario que han pasado y siguen siendo felados, o con Isco habiendo llamdo hijo de puta al Bernabeu, o con Marcelo gordo 2 temporadas y esta fuera de forma siendo aplaudido, y habiendo sido un hijo de puta con Ramos, Isco y demás morralla para hacerle la cama a entrenadores como Solari porque ponía a los mejores, etc… pero claro eso implica pensar por si mismo, no lo que me diga la prensa pq soy un mermao.



Lo peor e que termina contrato, digo lo peor porque ahora buscarán otro al que hacerle burlas e insultar todo el rato. Lo de las burlas por ahora con Vinicius va a menos, bueno, el otro día el asco sacó una foto para memes, lo del asco es lo de siempre, la misma mierda de periolistos. A la tortuga ya le están criticando y aún no ha llegado, ya hay algún ciudadano periodista preparando el terreno, esta gente solo tiene una cura, es que las radios cada vez vayan a menos, lo mismo que los periódicos ya sean en papel o digitales. Luego nos dicen que hay prensa mdridista, la prensa que se inventa una noticia como que BEnzema ha tirado el brazalete de capitán siendo el capitán Marcelo.


----------



## The Replicant (11 Abr 2022)

Buena noticia: Lukaku no viaja con el Chelsea


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (11 Abr 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> Buena noticia: Lukaku no viaja con el Chelsea



A mí no me impresiona, pero era el elemento que más previsiblemente podría desequilibrar la eliminatoria por la falta de Militao.

A ver, una encuesta: ¿a quién preferís en semis? ¿Al calvo o al injertado en Turquía?


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Abr 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> A mí no me impresiona, pero era el elemento que más previsiblemente podría desequilibrar la eliminatoria por la falta de Militao.
> 
> Aver, una encuesta: ¿a quién preferís en semis? ¿Al calvo o al injertado en Turquía?



Primero hay que pasar, todavía no se ha jugado el partido, recuerdo un 0-3 con la Juventus y al final se gano en el último minuto con agonía.
Los partidos duran 90 minutos, hay que sudar la camiseta y no hay enemigo pequeño, los tres principios de Luis Molowny "el mangas".


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Abr 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> A ver, una encuesta: ¿a quién preferís en semis? ¿Al calvo o al injertado en Turquía?



El City (y el Liverpool, pero eso ya sería la final) ahora mismo están a un nivel que asusta. El Atleti, aparte de ser objetivamente bastante peor, está haciendo una temporada de mierda. Quien prefiera al City que se lo haga mirar.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (11 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El City (y el Liverpool, pero eso ya sería la final) ahora mismo están a un nivel que asusta. El Atleti, aparte de ser objetivamente bastante peor, está haciendo una temporada de mierda. Quien prefiera al City que se lo haga mirar.



Bueno, yo preferiría al Atlético aunque fuera el favorito. Soy de esos raros que siempre prefieren de corazón la victoria del equipo español con las obvias excepciones de los tugurios indepes politizados.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (11 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El City (y el Liverpool, pero eso ya sería la final) ahora mismo están a un nivel que asusta. El Atleti, aparte de ser objetivamente bastante peor, está haciendo una temporada de mierda. Quien prefiera al City que se lo haga mirar.



Groso modo de acuerdo. No obstante, en caso de palmar no tengo vecinos ni compañeros de curro del city, sin embargo muchos del atletico. Soportarlos seria muy duro


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Abr 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Muchos dirán que el Getafe le hizo un favor al Madrid. Pues ese favor se lo habrá hecho a todos los equipos de la liga entonces, porque no ha ganado un solo partido fuera de casa en lo que va de liga.



habra jetas del Farsa que digan que el Getafe le hizo favor al Madrid
cuando el Getafe ganó al Madrid en la primera vuelta


----------



## Silluzollope (11 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ha entendido que él solo no ganaba las champions.



Conociendo al personaje, creo que solo lo entenderá cuando el Madrid gane otra más sin el, y a ser posible mientras el aún está en activo.


----------



## xilebo (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## cebollo (11 Abr 2022)

Vallejo tiene coronavirus y se han llevado a la convocatoria a Rafa Marín, un central del Castilla. En defensa estamos muy justos.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (11 Abr 2022)

Segun la prensa ese chaval era el beckembauer del nuevo milenio y yo lo poco que le he visto en el Madrid era en paetidos que minimo encajabamos 2 goles y normalmente palmabamos...


----------



## nazi comunista (11 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Confianza plena*
> 
> El *Madrid* está tranquilo porque tiene el convencimiento de que *Mbappé* no cambiará de idea. Desde el 1 de enero ha rechazado dos ofertas de renovación del *PSG*.



Pero vamos a ver, que a estas alturas, o ha firmado o no va a firmar nunca.

Si el Madrid está tranquilo será porque ha firmado. Si no ha firmado aún también está tranquilo porque sabe que no va a venir.

Un jugador que vale 200 millones no agota su contrato sin tener otro por si se lesiona y se queda en la ruina.

No lo hace un muerto de hambre, menos aún el más caro del mundo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Abr 2022)

PUes no sé, en el Granada no triunfó.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Me tienen en el ipnore to los fans del trampas desde hace meses que vengo reportando las arbitrariedades



yo no te tengo en el ignore
y sigue reportando las arbitrariedades del trampas farsa y sus arbitros a sueldo
ultimos robos: betis, elche, español, villarreal, ...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El City (y el Liverpool, pero eso ya sería la final) ahora mismo están a un nivel que asusta. El Atleti, aparte de ser objetivamente bastante peor, está haciendo una temporada de mierda. Quien prefiera al City que se lo haga mirar.



no vi el partido entre los dos en la premier que parece fue de un nivel superior
pero vi el del manchester city con el atletico de madrid , y si eso es el manchester city que asusta entonces a mi no me mete miedo


----------



## The Replicant (11 Abr 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Vallejo tiene coronavirus y se han llevado a la convocatoria a Rafa Marín, un central del Castilla. En defensa estamos muy justos.



El problema seria si jugara Lukaku, porque Nacho no podria con el ni subiendosele a la chepa

Si juega Mendy pasamos tranquilos


----------



## Fiodor (11 Abr 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Vallejo tiene coronavirus y se han llevado a la convocatoria a Rafa Marín, un central del Castilla. En defensa estamos muy justos.



Aunque estuviera Vallejo... Ancelotti pondría antes a Valverde de central que a Vallejo... Es un ejemplo de la mala planificación de la plantilla, es un milagro que no nos juguemos la Champions con gente del filial de titulares...


----------



## xilebo (11 Abr 2022)

*El exmadridista Freddy Rincón, "en estado crítico"*

El exjugador del *Madrid* sufre un traumatismo craneoencefálico severo tras un grave accidente en *Cali*. Los médicos confirman que su situación "es crítica".


----------



## Phoenician (11 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El exmadridista Freddy Rincón, "en estado crítico"*
> 
> El exjugador del *Madrid* sufre un traumatismo craneoencefálico severo tras un grave accidente en *Cali*. Los médicos confirman que su situación "es crítica".



La calle 5 en Cali es jodida: es como si a la M30 por el puente de los Franceses fuesen a salir perpendiculares las calles de un barrio cada 20 metros... Un golpe lateral de un bus a 70 por hora te puede matar.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no vi el partido entre los dos en la premier que parece fue de un nivel superior
> pero vi el del manchester city con el atletico de madrid , y si eso es el manchester city que asusta entonces a mi no me mete miedo



El planteamiento del Atleti ese día fue una cosa para verla, 0 tiros contra 15 del City, 0 corners a favor (!), 29% de posesión. Fue un 5-5-0 en toda regla, así es muy difícil para el rival jugar a nada, y aún así ganó. Ser peor no significa ser malo, y el Atleti no un mal equipo, cuando plantea un partido así seguro que no va a perderlo 5-0 por muy bueno que sea el rival.

Ojo, que si en el Atleti creen que jugar así es la mejor manera que tienen de pasar, yo les apoyo en todo. Pero te indica con mucha claridad qué equipo de los dos es objetivamente mejor.


----------



## fred (11 Abr 2022)

Vaya hostiazo.
Así fue el terrible accidente de tráfico de Freddy Rincón


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El planteamiento del Atleti ese día fue una cosa para verla, 0 tiros contra 15 del City, 0 corners a favor (!), 29% de posesión. Fue un 5-5-0 en toda regla, así es muy difícil para el rival jugar a nada, y aún así ganó. Ser peor no significa ser malo, y el Atleti no un mal equipo, cuando plantea un partido así seguro que no va a perderlo 5-0 por muy bueno que sea el rival.
> 
> Ojo, que si en el Atleti creen que jugar así es la mejor manera que tienen de pasar, yo les apoyo en todo. Pero te indica con mucha claridad qué equipo de los dos es objetivamente mejor.



Pero es el habitual, yo no lo vi, pero dicen que contra el Chelsea jugó 1-6-4 y perdió 2-0, Cholo es a que no le metan goles, y los ciudadanos periodistas le alaban por eso, el Madrid es otro tema, los periolistos deciden lo que tiene que ser.


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Abr 2022)

Al Atleti la pasada champiñon, contra el chelsea, le mandaron a jubar a rumanía o algo así porque...patata


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Abr 2022)

y contra el City tiene que chapar 5000 asientos del metropolitano o algo asín y no sé qué más.

Me parece que nos van a sacar alguna roja


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Abr 2022)

En Uropa acusan al Atleti de ser negasionistas del júnjol del mea perfumes


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Abr 2022)

esperad
que acabo de leer que el mierda ancelotti tiene como plan este:
*quitar a casemiro del centro del campo y meterlo de central en la defensa!!!!!*

pero alguien le puede decir al cabezon incompetente que ese CAGADON ya lo hizo el "genio" zidane? : y se cayo el equipo entero.
*con ese unico movimiento haces que se caiga el equipo en 2 posiciones:
1-el centro del campo se cae porque casemiro ya no esta para contener
2-y la defensa se cae aun mas porque casemiro es un ABSOLUTO INUTIL de defensa , central en este caso , pero me da igual que tipo de defensa : es inutil 100% en esa posicion*

nunca me gusto zidane (las 3 copas de europa no las ganó el, las ganó aquel gran equipo de jugadores)
pero es que el mierda ancelotti esta haciendo bueno a zidane
joder.... no aguanto a este cabron italiano

no es cuestion de ser gafe sino de decir lo evidente
y como este hijo puta italiano se ponga a hacer experimentos como hizo contra el VARsa
nos caen 4 o 5 y no pasamos la eliminatoria eh?


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Abr 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> El problema seria si jugara Lukaku, porque Nacho no podria con el ni subiendosele a la chepa
> 
> Si juega Mendy pasamos tranquilos



Nacho ya pudo con él cuando estaba en el Inter.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Abr 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Nacho ya pudo con él cuando estaba en el Inter.



nacho y alaba hicieron minimo 2 cagadas de gol en la ida
dejando a lukaku totalmente solo en una de ellas que no marcó gol de cabeza porque debia tener torticolis ese dia
temo que mañana nacho y alaba no se entiendan y hagan otras tantas cagadas
este lukaku o kaluka eso da igual


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (12 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> nacho y alaba hicieron minimo 2 cagadas de gol en la ida
> dejando a lukaku totalmente solo en una de ellas que no marcó gol de cabeza porque debia tener torticolis ese dia
> temo que mañana nacho y alaba no se entiendan y hagan otras tantas cagadas
> este lukaku o kaluka eso da igual



Yo no estoy confiado mañana, y más con Carletto en el banquillo, pase lo que pase no hará cambios rápidos, ni encajando 3 goles en 10´, y como se ponga a experimentar tengo claro que palmamos.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> nacho y alaba hicieron minimo 2 cagadas de gol en la ida
> dejando a lukaku totalmente solo en una de ellas que no marcó gol de cabeza porque debia tener torticolis ese dia
> temo que mañana nacho y alaba no se entiendan y hagan otras tantas cagadas
> este lukaku o kaluka eso da igual



Para mí el gran mérito de Militao es lo mucho que disimula la mediocridad de Alaba como central. Futbolista cojonudo pero central normalito para un equipo top. Si es un partido dominado por el Madrid, que son la mayoría, pues vale, puede defender a base de velocidad y colocación en campo abierto, tiene a Mendy para ayudarle, y puede aprovechar su salida de balón, que sí es muy buena. Pero cuando el otro equipo aprieta y nos mete atrás, aunque sea metiendo a un 9 tronco, es desesperante, le gana la posición hasta mi abuela.

El Havertz ese ya es un tallo de 1'90 que nos la lió bastante parda en la ida, y eso que todavía no sabe usar su cuerpo como un tallo de 1'90. Nos llega a poner a ése y a Lukaku juntos aunque fuese durante 60 minutos y sin Militao y hubiese sido un bombardeo que ni la Segunda Guerra Mundial.


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Para mí el gran mérito de Militao es lo mucho que disimula la mediocridad de Alaba como central. Futbolista cojonudo pero central normalito para un equipo top. Si es un partido dominado por el Madrid, que son la mayoría, pues vale, puede defender a base de velocidad y colocación en campo abierto, tiene a Mendy para ayudarle, y puede aprovechar su salida de balón, que sí es muy buena. Pero cuando el otro equipo aprieta y nos mete atrás, aunque sea metiendo a un 9 tronco, es desesperante, le gana la posición hasta mi abuela.
> 
> El Havertz ese ya es un tallo de 1'90 que nos la lió bastante parda en la ida, y eso que todavía no sabe usar su cuerpo como un tallo de 1'90. Nos llega a poner a ése y a Lukaku juntos aunque fuese durante 60 minutos y sin Militao y hubiese sido un bombardeo que ni la Segunda Guerra Mundial.



Por eso es titular de los dos mejores equipos de Europa el Madrid y el Bayern porque es mediocre. No te pases.


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> *nunca me gusto zidane (las 3 copas de europa no las ganó el, las ganó aquel gran equipo de jugadores)**
> pero es que el mierda ancelotti esta haciendo bueno a zidane*
> *joder.... no aguanto a este cabron italiano*



Este debe ser el mayor pipero subnormal del mundo. Record del mundo de subnormal. En un concurso de subnormales queda primero, segundo y tercero.

Mira que aquí escriben auténticos retrasados pero lo tuyo es de record del mundo. Está poniendo a parir como el mayor cuñao desdentado de bar a los dos entrenadores con mejor currículum del mundo. A los dos. No se conforma con cuñadear de uno, el retrasado lo quiere todo. Quiere ser el mayor gilipollas del mundo. Y lo consigue.

Hazte del Atleti pedazo de subnormal.


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Abr 2022)

Como er Atleti elimine al City sería el pacocalisis der júnjol.

La UEFA ordenaría repetir el partido o suspenderían la champiñon por el clima climático o algo así.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Lukaku ni ha venido a Madrid, era el mayor peligro del Chelsea en ataque.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (12 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Este debe ser el mayor pipero subnormal del mundo. Record del mundo de subnormal. En un concurso de subnormales queda primero, segundo y tercero.
> 
> Mira que aquí escriben auténticos retrasados pero lo tuyo es de record del mundo. Está poniendo a parir como el mayor cuñao desdentado de bar a los dos entrenadores con mejor currículum del mundo. A los dos. No se conforma con cuñadear de uno, el retrasado lo quiere todo. Quiere ser el mayor gilipollas del mundo. Y lo consigue.
> 
> Hazte del Atleti pedazo de subnormal.



a ver pedazo de subnormal pipero :

el inutil zidane era un simple alineador que no tenia ni zorra idea de tactica estrategia etcs etcs etcs (hasta el mismo lo reconoció en una entrevista)
no debiste escuchar el audio filtrado donde en el descanso de partido de champions le preguntan los jugadores en el vestuario como actuar , y el tio todo lo que dijo fue : "que marcelo centre al area y que alguien remate"

eso para ti debe ser de un gran conocedor del futbol , logico porque eres subnormal

el mierda zidane hizo estas cosas:
perdio ligas una tras otra ganando alguna suelta sin mas
quedo como a 14 puntos del VARsa
quedo tercero o cuarto
quedo eliminado de copa del rey perdiendo con equipos de segunda division
jodio a jugadores que entonces eran mejores que su amante benzemalo (si entonces era benzeMALO) como bale etcs
y las 3 champions NO las ganó el porque fuera un grandisimo entrenador , las ganó aquel equipazo que habia ,y........ que tampoco se jugó NINGUNA eliminatoria de champions contra el Farsa , porque el mierda zidane tambien solia perder con el Farsa, y si llega a ocurrir posiblemente entonces la historia seria distinta

de premio te debió gustar el planteamiento que hizo zidane contra el chelsea verdad? poniendo a marcelo de titular que corria a 10 metros detras del delantero del chelsea persiguiendole , y cambiando a otros jugadores de posicion. el resultado no hace falta que te lo recuerde o si?
toma un aplauso para ti por gilipollas y para tu amado zidanemierda 

seguro que para rematar tu retraso estas contento con ancelotti al que seguro le calificaras como entre los 3 mejores entrenadores actuales del mundo.
te debio gustar sus experimentos contra el VARsa en el bernabeu con resultado de 0-4


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (12 Abr 2022)

no queremos morralla que dice que el ganar 3 champions es merito de un entrenador ridiculo


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (12 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> 8 goles en 16 partidos y ni una sola victoria en toda la temporada. No es el peor visitante de la Liga porque ha empatado bastantes veces. Pero vaya, es un rival que fuera de Getafe es jodidamente flojo.
> 
> También os digo, si el Real Madrid gana esta Liga, es básicamente porque como visitante no baja el nivel. Si cogéis los números como equipo local, veréis que Sevilla, Barcelona, At.Madrid y Real Madrid tienen números muy similares. Pero cuando vas a mirar los números como visitante, los 3 rivales "fuertes" ya dejan de ganar más de la mitad de los partidos, mientras que el Real Madrid ha ganado 11 de 15.
> 2 derrotas por la mínima (Getafe y Espanyol) y 2 empates (Villarreal y Levante, este en la jornada 2). Son números grandiosos fuera del Bernabeu.
> ...



El Osasuna más puntos fuera de casa que en el Sadar.
El fútbol se ha ido a la mierda.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (12 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lukaku ni ha venido a Madrid, era el mayor peligro del Chelsea en ataque.



El más peligroso es el Havertz ese.
Jugador que por cierto, debería fichar el Madrid.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Abr 2022)

Como el Madrid salga a verlas venir el chelsea se mete en semis.


----------



## xilebo (12 Abr 2022)

Vamos dia grande hoy ! quedada en el bernabeu !


----------



## The Replicant (12 Abr 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> El más peligroso es el Havertz ese.
> Jugador que por cierto, debería fichar el Madrid.



y Mount es un superclase, este también habria que ficharlo


----------



## fran83 (12 Abr 2022)

Jajaja






Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> El más peligroso es el Havertz ese.
> Jugador que por cierto, debería fichar el Madrid.



Y pagar 100 millones por un tío que lleva una media de goles ridícula. No parece muy tentador.


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Abr 2022)

nunca me había pasao, pero voy con el trampas hoy. 

quiero que se metan en semis por si ocurre la tragedia y el Atleti se cuela tanbién contra todo pronóstico.

Se avrirían las puertas del infielno del júnjol en semifinales de chiampiñon en la capital.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (12 Abr 2022)

fran83 dijo:


> Jajaja
> 
> 
> 
> ...




esta sonado


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (12 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> nunca me había pasao, pero voy con el trampas hoy.
> 
> quiero que se metan en semis por si ocurre la tragedia y el Atleti se cuela tanbién contra todo pronóstico.
> 
> Se avrirían las puertas del infielno del júnjol en semifinales de chiampiñon en la capital.



el trampas no juega hoy
juega el jueves
esta en la europa league


----------



## Th89 (12 Abr 2022)

fran83 dijo:


> Jajaja
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le faltó añadir que los cuatro años se los tiene que pasar lesionado o chupando banquillo, porque lleva dos años que no encadena 3 partidos seguidos ni en la PlayStation.


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Abr 2022)

Contra el Cheksea deberían salir con un elegante bloque bajo y buscar algún contragolpe de Ficticius y Bencemal


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (12 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Contra el Cheksea deberían salir con un elegante bloque bajo y buscar algún contragolpe de Ficticius y Bencemal



claro
vamos a hacerte caso a ti
un antimadridista vomita rabia
eres de la farsa o del pateti?


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Abr 2022)

Lo que nadie se puede perder hoy es a Courtois. Si el Chelsi logra asediar, va a ser un espectáculo verle. Me parece lo más espectacular de la champiñon ahora mismo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> claro
> vamos a hacerte caso a ti
> un antimadridista vomita rabia
> eres de la farsa o del pateti?



Soy del Atleti, pero hoy quiero que ganéis.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (12 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Y pagar 100 millones por un tío que lleva una media de goles ridícula. No parece muy tentador.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1022480



No es un 9 puro, hace más cosas. Me parece un tipo bastante completo, además de joven.
Pero vamos, que no lo van a fichar, es blanco.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (12 Abr 2022)

fran83 dijo:


> Jajaja
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En esta vida hay que saber retirarse a tiempo. Claro, para eso hay que tener sentido común y humildad; valores de los que Ramos ha ido siempre muy justito. 

Me da entre pena y vergüenza ajena.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Por eso es titular de los dos mejores equipos de Europa el Madrid y el Bayern porque es mediocre. No te pases.



Alaba en en Bayern no era central a tiempo completo hasta que apareció Davies y le quitó el lateral. Por eso hicieron poco esfuerzo por renovarle, porque no les valía la pena para ponerlo de central a ese precio, y renovarlo para intentar venderlo después a la edad que tiene, pues tampoco.

No he dicho que sea un jugador mediocre, solo que es un central mediocre para un equipo top. Cualquier delantero medio físico se la lía parda jugando de espaldas y de cabeza va muy justito en general. La cantidad de partidos en los que el Madrid va a sufrir lo suficiente para que se le noten las costuras a Alaba es muy limitada, a lo mejor 6 o 7 al año, pero normalmente son los 6 o 7 que deciden los títulos gordos.


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> No es un 9 puro, hace más cosas. Me parece un tipo bastante completo, además de joven.
> Pero vamos, que no lo van a fichar, es blanco.



No digo que no porque no le he visto apenas pero debe costar 100 y si juega en el puesto del 9 es el 9 y si no meter goles tenemos otro como Benzema que ha sido un mediocre 10 años.


loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Alaba en en Bayern no era central a tiempo completo hasta que apareció Davies y le quitó el lateral. Por eso hicieron poco esfuerzo por renovarle, porque no les valía la pena para ponerlo de central a ese precio, y renovarlo para intentar venderlo después a la edad que tiene, pues tampoco.
> 
> No he dicho que sea un jugador mediocre, solo que es un central mediocre para un equipo top. Cualquier delantero medio físico se la lía parda jugando de espaldas y de cabeza va muy justito en general. La cantidad de partidos en los que el Madrid va a sufrir lo suficiente para que se le noten las costuras a Alaba es muy limitada, a lo mejor 6 o 7 al año, pero normalmente son los 6 o 7 que deciden los títulos gordos.



Está jugando a un nivel altísimo. Muy superior al balón de oro Cannavaro. Es un defensa de élite absoluta que además de central es lateral, mete tiros directos, tiene muy buena llegada con gol y asistencias, saca bien el balón, es limpio y tiene mando y respeto nada más llegar. 

Si quieres decir defensas mejores, adelante, no lo voy a negar porque no me paga, pero es indiscutible desde el minuto 1. Nadie le ha puesto una pega. Un fichaje perfecto para suplir a los cascados Ramos y Varane. Una renovación impecable, con lo que le cuesta al Madrid encontrar centrales de alto nivel que funcionen.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> y Mount es un superclase, este también habria que ficharlo



Lo que tendrían que fichar es a las jacas del Abramovich.
Vosotros creéis que en el fútbol algún día pondran Cheseleaders??

O que pasen el vídeo en bucle de pamela Anderson en los descansos.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Es un defensa de élite absoluta que además de central es lateral, mete tiros directos, tiene muy buena llegada con gol y asistencias, saca bien el balón, es limpio y tiene mando y respeto nada más llegar.



Estoy 100% de acuerdo con casi todo eso, si yo he dicho que me parece un futbolista cojonudo. Simplemente creo que ponerlo de central niega sus mejores cualidades, como su llegada, y resalta otras peores, como su falta de físico en general y de maña cuando el otro equipo aprieta).

La prueba es que cuando se lesionó Militao el otro día pegamos un bajón considerable. 

Cualquier resfriado de Militao y el madridista medio se caga por la pata abajo. Si Alaba no está, o hay que ponerlo de lateral, da mucho menos yuyu.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo que tendrían que fichar es a las jacas del Abramovich.
> Vosotros creéis que en el fútbol algún día pondran Cheseleaders??
> 
> O que pasen el vídeo en bucle de pamela Anderson en los descansos.



A mí lo de ver unas cheerleaders desde el tercer anfiteatro del Bernabéu,donde si no eres un águila ves poco más que una mancha...no me termina de parecer buena idea  

Lo del vídeo en bucle de Pamela para cuando esté instalado el flamante marcador 360° a ver si esa era la idea


----------



## Th89 (12 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Estoy 100% de acuerdo con casi todo eso, si yo he dicho que me parece un futbolista cojonudo. Simplemente creo que ponerlo de central niega sus mejores cualidades, como su llegada, y resalta otras peores, como su falta de físico en general y de maña cuando el otro equipo aprieta).
> 
> La prueba es que cuando se lesionó Militao el otro día pegamos un bajón considerable.
> 
> Cualquier resfriado de Militao y el madridista medio se caga por la pata abajo. Si Alaba no está, o hay que ponerlo de lateral, da mucho menos yuyu.



Fíjate que leyéndote me he acordado de que siempre he pensado que Mendy sería mejor central que lateral, es bastante bueno en labores defensivas y muy paco en ataque, aunque tendría que controlar esas veces que le posee el espíritu de Maradona y se pone a regatear en el área o cerca


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A mí lo de ver unas cheerleaders desde el tercer anfiteatro del Bernabéu,donde si no eres un águila ves poco más que una mancha...no me termina de parecer buena idea
> 
> Lo del vídeo en bucle de Pamela para cuando esté instalado el flamante marcador 360° a ver si esa era la idea




Ya hombre, pero los que vais al estadio os da igual, vais a ver igual de lejos a los futbolistas y a las cheseleaders.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Menudo ambientazo hay en las ramblas para ver el partido compañeros!! Voy a por mí señera!!!


----------



## Edu.R (12 Abr 2022)

Aquí exigencia máxima siempre, pero si Alaba se fuese en verano, ¿a quién fichariáis para sustituirle?

Ese es el debate, a veces se habla de que tal jugador "es mejorable"... ¿quién es mejor?


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Abr 2022)

bencemal va a meter un doblete, gol de ficticius regateando a tres, pared y por to la ejcuadra y otro golito de...no me acyerdo cómo se llama, el otro, arrr. el ejpañol ese que sale de vez en cuando...bueno, pues ese otro o si no el kros por ejemplo.

Courtois va a parar él sólo los arreones del chielsic.

4-0


----------



## Lake (12 Abr 2022)

Nada , hasta que la ONU no aministie a Abramovich & co. pocas expactativas de pasar va a tener el Chelsea , por mucho que su equipo se haya "reanimado" mediante alguna receta secreta . Aunque va a ser un espectáculo verles correr como condenados.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (12 Abr 2022)

fran83 dijo:


> Jajaja
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí guapi, y a tu mujer también le quedan varios años de chupar pollas de mamadous de alto nivel.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (12 Abr 2022)

fran83 dijo:


> Jajaja
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí guapi, y a tu mujer también le quedan varios años de chupar pollas de mamadous de alto nivel.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (12 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Estoy 100% de acuerdo con casi todo eso, si yo he dicho que me parece un futbolista cojonudo. Simplemente creo que ponerlo de central niega sus mejores cualidades, como su llegada, y resalta otras peores, como su falta de físico en general y de maña cuando el otro equipo aprieta).
> 
> La prueba es que cuando se lesionó Militao el otro día pegamos un bajón considerable.
> 
> Cualquier resfriado de Militao y el madridista medio se caga por la pata abajo. Si Alaba no está, o hay que ponerlo de lateral, da mucho menos yuyu.



A ver le falta algo de altura para ser el central perfecto, pero saca el balón como nadie, es rápido, bueno en la marca, pero sería mejor en defensa de 3/5 con 2 carrileros largos, en esos 3 de atrás me vale por la izquierda o por el centro para sacar el balón. En el Madrid se puede hacer ahora, ya no por Nacho, sino poniendo casi entre los centrales a Casemiro como se hizo en Londres, y leyéndole bien la cartilla a Case de que no se mueva de ahí y no arriesgue con pases estúpidos ahí porque es mortal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Sí guapi, y a tu mujer también le quedan varios años de chupar pollas de mamadous de alto nivel.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk




Joder con quién hablas   empezamos fuerte la jornada hoy.

Bueno yo ya tengo todo preparado, mi paquete de sopistan, cortezas de cerdo y pizza de la casa tarradellas 4 quesos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (12 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder con quién hablas   empezamos fuerte la jornada hoy.
> 
> Bueno yo ya tengo todo preparado, mi paquete de sopistan, cortezas de cerdo y pizza de la casa tarradellas 4 quesos.



casa tarradellas para los naziSSeparatistas
independencia de los productos catalanes


----------



## HDR (12 Abr 2022)

Apuesto a que hoy salen dormidos, al menos de inicio, y se llevarán unos cuantos sustos. Recordad aquella eliminatoria contra la Juventus, casi remontaron en el Bernabéu... El Madrid se duerme cuando lo tiene a favor, y entra en coma cuando juega en casa. Ojalá me equivoque.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Apuesto a que hoy salen dormidos, al menos de inicio, y se llevarán unos cuantos sustos. Recordad aquella eliminatoria contra la Juventus, casi remontaron en el Bernabéu... El Madrid se duerme cuando lo tiene a favor, y entra en coma cuando juega en casa. Ojalá me equivoque.




Exacto, lo más normal es que el Chelsea marque dos rápidos y ancelloti meta a bale para las contras.


----------



## _Suso_ (12 Abr 2022)

El once esperado, con el único cambio respecto al once de Londres de *Nacho* por el sancionado *Militao*


----------



## 4motion (12 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Apuesto a que hoy salen dormidos, al menos de inicio, y se llevarán unos cuantos sustos. Recordad aquella eliminatoria contra la Juventus, casi remontaron en el Bernabéu... El Madrid se duerme cuando lo tiene a favor, y entra en coma cuando juega en casa. Ojalá me equivoque.



Temo lo mismo, estos relajados son peligrosos.

Saldrán a mamonear y el chelsea nos meterá unos Buenos sustos. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (12 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Apuesto a que hoy salen dormidos, al menos de inicio, y se llevarán unos cuantos sustos. Recordad aquella eliminatoria contra la Juventus, casi remontaron en el Bernabéu... El Madrid se duerme cuando lo tiene a favor, y entra en coma cuando juega en casa. Ojalá me equivoque.



Temo lo mismo, estos relajados son peligrosos.

Saldrán a mamonear y el chelsea nos meterá unos Buenos sustos. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

El chelsey ese es un equipo acabado, no money no party. Trnakilos...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (12 Abr 2022)

vosotros cenais mientras veis esta clase de partidos?
yo no puedo. pero ni unas pipas.
los nervios. la tension. joder....
otra cosa es cenar viendo un madrid mallorca

tengo aun mas nervios con nacho-alaba
como no esten bien...
pufff


----------



## _Suso_ (12 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> vosotros cenais mientras veis esta clase de partidos?
> yo no puedo. pero ni unas pipas.
> los nervios. la tension. joder....
> otra cosa es cenar viendo un madrid mallorca
> ...



Yo tengo preparada una ración de ibéricos que compré en Navacerrada hace una semana.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> vosotros cenais mientras veis esta clase de partidos?
> yo no puedo. pero ni unas pipas.
> los nervios. la tension. joder....
> otra cosa es cenar viendo un madrid mallorca
> ...



Como contra el PSG se nos aparecieron la virgen y todos los santos, todo lo que venga después es un regalo. Además teniendo en cuenta que aunque nos eliminen la temporada está siendo buena a nivel de objetivos. Muy difícil ponerte nervioso cuando en realidad no tienes nada que perder.

Si llegamos a la final te contestaría diferente.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menudo ambientazo hay en las ramblas para ver el partido compañeros!! Voy a por mí señera!!!


----------



## barullo (12 Abr 2022)

Está visto para sentencia



Spoiler



como no venga hoy santa potra bendita igual nos divertimos y todo


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (12 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Como contra el PSG se nos aparecieron la virgen y todos los santos, todo lo que venga después es un regalo. Además teniendo en cuenta que aunque nos eliminen la temporada está siendo buena a nivel de objetivos. Muy difícil ponerte nervioso cuando en realidad no tienes nada que perder.
> 
> Si llegamos a la final te contestaría diferente.



temporada buena a nivel objetivos?
para mi la supercopa es una birria que no cuenta
y la liga no esta ganada
en cuanto a no ponerse nervioso con una eliminatoria de champions para pasar a semifinales para mi no tiene sentido
menos aun decir que ahora nervios no pero si pasamos y llegamos a la final si
pero bueno... si tu lo vives asi pues nada,
el caso es ganar


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

Que feilla es la hija de Tomas Guasch...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (12 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que feilla es la hija de Tomas Guasch...




y una antimadridista que no puede con ello


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

Voy a poner los dos a la vez. El del Villarreal puede ser brutal.


----------



## Th89 (12 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> vosotros cenais mientras veis esta clase de partidos?
> yo no puedo. pero ni unas pipas.
> los nervios. la tension. joder....
> otra cosa es cenar viendo un madrid mallorca
> ...



Yo cenaré a eso de las 11, soy muy nervioso.

Si nos eliminan igual se me quita hasta el hambre.


----------



## Ksalanovic (12 Abr 2022)

50€ a que pasa el Chelsea para ganar 450€

Ojalá me equivoque pero un 0-2 les vale.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Está visto para sentencia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como han dicho antes el Madrí es mucho de relajarse si viene con la eliminatoria decidida. Ten las palomitas cerca.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Abr 2022)

1-2


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Abr 2022)

Ksalanovic dijo:


> 50€ a que pasa el Chelsea para ganar 450€
> 
> Ojalá me equivoque pero un 0-2 les vale.



Le voy a meter un eurito.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (12 Abr 2022)

ME HE PREPrdo un bol de cerdo agridulce estilo paco. lo kmalo es que el huevo que he usado para el rebozado tenia más de un mes, a ver si aguanto el partido antes de que me ingersen en urgencias.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (12 Abr 2022)

Ksalanovic dijo:


> 50€ a que pasa el Chelsea para ganar 450€
> 
> Ojalá me equivoque pero un 0-2 les vale.



de momento no aciertas 
con un 0-2 solo empatan


----------



## Paobas (12 Abr 2022)

Ojo esta noche! No está todo dicho y el Madrid es más fiable fuera que en casa desde hace ya muchos años. Sobre todo con los grandes.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (12 Abr 2022)

bueno voy a buscar señal pirata de internet
que yo ya pasé de pagar un pastizal a roures movistar etc
para encima soportar su mafia arbitral en liga


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

HAy que ver tambien el villarreal que seguro que esta muy bien...


----------



## _Suso_ (12 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que feilla es la hija de Tomas Guasch...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (12 Abr 2022)

: - )


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


>



Con mil filtros y dos toneladas de maquillaje:


----------



## _Suso_ (12 Abr 2022)

4-1 y un gol de nacho


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

Lo tienes arriba 





__





HILO REAL MADRID 2021-22: De DiStefano a Cristiano Ronaldo, pasando por Hugo Sanchez y la Quinta del Buitre,por Gento,Raúl y Zidane, y los que vendrán


50€ a que pasa el Chelsea para ganar 450€ Ojalá me equivoque pero un 0-2 les vale.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (12 Abr 2022)

: - )


----------



## _Suso_ (12 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Con mil filtros y dos toneladas de maquillaje:



Es un claro me la fo y lo contrario sigue siendo muy gay


----------



## Suprimo (12 Abr 2022)

https://original.footybite.cc/event/real-madrid-chelsea-live-stream/827773


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Abr 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> ME HE PREPrdo un bol de cerdo agridulce estilo paco. lo kmalo es que el huevo que he usado para el rebozado tenia más de un mes, a ver si aguanto el partido antes de que me ingersen en urgencias.



No me jodas tío.


----------



## fachacine (12 Abr 2022)

Bueno señores, nada de lo hecho esta temporada sirve de nada si hoy palmamos. Hasta el final, vamos Real.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

__





Error - Aliez







emb.apl94.me


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (12 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No me jodas tío.



no olia mal y lo he frito mu bien


----------



## fachacine (12 Abr 2022)

Partido aquí 





__





Error - Aliez







emb.apl94.me


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

El kanté pasa por MEna con la nueva ley...


----------



## circus maximus (12 Abr 2022)

Este partido tiene todos los ingredientes para que el Madrid haga un cagadón histórico

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (12 Abr 2022)

Manda huevos que en la ida no pudiéramos jugar con medias blancas porque se confundía no sé qué y hoy el Chelsea vaya entero de amarillo y no se confunda nada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Salen muy adelantados, veo que nadie ha puesto a la melodías....


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (12 Abr 2022)

estoy hasta los cojones de comprar huevos se me caducan la mitad  compre una patatas para hacer huevos fritos y ya me estan brotando. cada vez me apetece menos cocinar.


----------



## Suprimo (12 Abr 2022)

circus maximus dijo:


> Este partido tiene todos los ingredientes para que el Madrid haga un cagadón histórico
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Se vienen cositas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Abr 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> estoy hasta los cojones de comprar huevos se me caducan la mitad  compre una patatas para hacer huevos fritos y ya me estan brotando. cada vez me apetece menos cocinar.



Tendrás que comprar 6 en lugar de 12. Y los alimentos frescos solo hay que comprarlos para comértelos ya.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (12 Abr 2022)

Foot DIRECT: Bayern Munich Villarreal streaming Ligue des Champions - streamonsport


Bayern Munich Villarreal streaming, Bayern Munich vs Villarreal en direct. Match Bayern Munich Villarreal Live Direct Bayern Munich - Villarreal regarder Ligue des Champions : Bayern Munich - Villarreal Disponible sur plusieurs Lecteurs streaming



streamonsport01.xyz













Foot DIRECT: Real Madrid Chelsea streaming Ligue des Champions - streamonsport


Real Madrid Chelsea streaming, Real Madrid vs Chelsea en direct. Match Real Madrid Chelsea Live Direct Real Madrid - Chelsea regarder Ligue des Champions : Real Madrid - Chelsea Disponible sur plusieurs Lecteurs streaming



streamonsport01.xyz


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> estoy hasta los cojones de comprar huevos se me caducan la mitad  compre una patatas para hacer huevos fritos y ya me estan brotando. cada vez me apetece menos cocinar.



Yo nunca he mirado si estan caducados los huevos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Abr 2022)

¿What? Si pasamos nos toca el Shitty.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Abr 2022)

Por lo menos no estamos encerrados.


----------



## Lake (12 Abr 2022)

Para qué tapan ahora la grada inferior con una lona azul ? Qué buscan , qué ganan con ello ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Joder el rudiger como se siga revalorizando no va a poder pedir ni el salario mínimo interprofesional en su próximo equipo


----------



## circus maximus (12 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Yo nunca he mirado si estan caducados los huevos



Qué no hay huevos?
Sujetarme el cubata 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chichimango (12 Abr 2022)

Ha salido enchufado el Madrid. Bien.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (12 Abr 2022)

buen piscinazo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Pero esto que es, si el que parece que tiene que remontar es el madrid

Estoy rociando por casa de la emoción


----------



## circus maximus (12 Abr 2022)

Os cambiamos a Iñaki Williams por Vinicius. 
Le euskaldunizamos echando hostias VINiTXUS 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Benito el cocaínas está pero el que no escucho es al alopecico, está de semana santa?.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (12 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder con quién hablas   empezamos fuerte la jornada hoy.
> 
> Bueno yo ya tengo todo preparado, mi paquete de sopistan, cortezas de cerdo y pizza de la casa tarradellas 4 quesos.



Yo me he comprado unas hamburguesas y lo estoy viendo en mi hotel en Copenhague. He tenido suerte con la TV danesa


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

Gol del Chelsi...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

gol


----------



## xilebo (12 Abr 2022)

Empezamos bien, gol del chelsea


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

Los cabrones de la Pérfida saben muy bien encontrar los pocos huecos que deja la defensa del Madric.... Son buenos...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Buahh Lokohh el análisis del gol de Benito el cocainas que él era un crack en el campo sabes


----------



## Señor Moscoso (12 Abr 2022)

90 minuti...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (12 Abr 2022)

se veia venir


----------



## circus maximus (12 Abr 2022)

Ejem,ejem...se vienen cositas y tal 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Abr 2022)

Algunos ya lo decíamos: el ambiente era de relajación.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (12 Abr 2022)

Br00000tal


----------



## circus maximus (12 Abr 2022)

circus maximus dijo:


> Este partido tiene todos los ingredientes para que el Madrid haga un cagadón histórico
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Me cito de instantes antes del partido

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suprimo (12 Abr 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> se veia venir



No, no se veía venir


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

Gol del chelsea, mierda.


----------



## HDR (12 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Apuesto a que hoy salen dormidos, al menos de inicio, y se llevarán unos cuantos sustos. Recordad aquella eliminatoria contra la Juventus, casi remontaron en el Bernabéu... El Madrid se duerme cuando lo tiene a favor, y entra en coma cuando juega en casa. Ojalá me equivoque.



Estaba clarísimo.

Están jugando exactamente igual que como empezaron contra el Barcelona.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

Vaya mierda que acaba de hacer Vinicius...


----------



## circus maximus (12 Abr 2022)

Puto cambio climático 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

El Madrid estaba jugando muy bien; unicamente se estaban pasando con la salida de balon controlada.


----------



## Suprimo (12 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Vaya mierda que acaba de hacer Vinicius...



Es como si les enseñaran a no chutar


----------



## Chichimango (12 Abr 2022)

Estas cosas pasan, ahora a remar y a apretar el culo.


----------



## Th89 (12 Abr 2022)

De corbata los tengo.


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

Ksalanovic dijo:


> 50€ a que pasa el Chelsea para ganar 450€
> 
> Ojalá me equivoque pero un 0-2 les vale.



Jugador de chica...

...perdedor de mus


----------



## barullo (12 Abr 2022)

Sí, pero en vuestra portería, rascanalgas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Bueno kroos ha estado bien, ahora a cambiarlo que ya ha echo mucho...


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

4-1

Dos de Bale


----------



## Suprimo (12 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Sí, pero en vuestra portería, rascanalgas



Mientras suba al marcador blanco me da igual...


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Vaya mierda que acaba de hacer Vinicius...



Que casi todo el mundo del Madric y otros equipos esté que no caga con este PUFO PISCINERO, que hace 30 años estaría formando pareja de ataque con el tato abadía pues dice mucho del putapénico nivel de este fúpbol de negros y/o maricones. 
De su amigo el Rodry ya hablamos otro día. La ñoñería sosa intrascendente hecha fucbolista.


----------



## fachacine (12 Abr 2022)

Kroos ya no está para estos trotes, quiero a Vayaminga.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Se que siempre lo digo, pero creedme, es un partido para poner a bale en la banda derecha, quitas a kroos porque Valverde es el pulmón del equipo.

Benito el cocainas no sabe ni lo que dice macho


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

Son buenos... Saben buscar los huecos... El medio campo es de ellos... Es buen equipo, aunque el Madric puede follarlos en un contraataque...


----------



## HDR (12 Abr 2022)

Vinícius ha salido atontao, veo que se ha pegado un tirito de algo polvoriento en el vestuario.


----------



## Suprimo (12 Abr 2022)

El amego en una contra acierta fijo, no han aprendido nada


----------



## Lake (12 Abr 2022)

El anfetamínico entrenador del Chelsea parecía de subidón ( como todo su equipo ) cuando le han enfocado , esperemos que no sea un presagio.


----------



## circus maximus (12 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> 4-1
> 
> Dos de Bale



Con los dedos de las manos
Con los dedos de los pies
Con la polla y los cojones
Cuánto suman?
23 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Th89 (12 Abr 2022)

Necesitamos tíos que corran en mediocampo, Modric y Kroos están para el inserso.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (12 Abr 2022)

pues el villareal está toreando al bayern a lo tonto


----------



## circus maximus (12 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> 4-1
> 
> Dos de Bale



Con los dedos de las manos
Con los dedos de los pies
Con la polla y los cojones
Cuánto suman?
23 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Otrasvidas (12 Abr 2022)

Me parece que era previsible que lo íbamos a pasar mal esta noche. A nosotros nos va remontar. Lo de conservar nos cuesta mucho más


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

A ver, no seais resultadistas, estamos jugando bastante bien: Pero el chelsea, es un equipazo y como han dicho por ahi arriba: Esto es la champions y hay que saber sufrir; y si nos meten un gol hay que seguir intentandolo: Es lo que hay.

Kroos y Modric hoy estan jugando bien.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (12 Abr 2022)

Y nuestros héroes Ausencio y Lucas Váter, cuando salen?

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

El Madric no puede con la presión tan arriba del Chelsi....


----------



## Linsecte2000 (12 Abr 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> pues el villareal está toreando al bayern a lo tonto



120 minutos y todavía no han marcado. Es rarv.


----------



## Suprimo (12 Abr 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Y nuestros héroes Ausencio y Lucas Váter, cuando salen?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



En Junio, espero


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Y nuestros héroes Ausencio y Lucas Váter, cuando salen?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



Jofruta


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> En Junio, espero


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Necesitamos a Adama traore


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> El Madric no puede con la presión tan arriba del Chelsi....



Ya se que Benzema es supuestamente dios pero con un tío cómo el te pueden acogotar sin miedo porque no tiene velocidad para que le metan una bola en profundidad...aparte de que ni es el jugador más adelantado muchas veces

Eso sí,lluvia de elogios en la tele cada vez que da cualquier toque medio bien...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Necesitamos a Adama traore



A pedri


----------



## Roedr (12 Abr 2022)

joder que acojone


----------



## Suprimo (12 Abr 2022)

Un Madrit tan encerrado tiene mala pinta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Venga Rogelio no me jodas  que haces tirando desde el centro del campo, ¿Quieres revalorizarte??


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Un Madrit tan encerrado tiene mala pinta



Y regalando balones...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

No hay recursos para salir de la presión del Chelsi... Pinta mal la cosa..


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

El Madrid cavando su tumba henmanos.

Típica noche donde equipo y afición están dormidos y se masca la tragedia.


----------



## Roedr (12 Abr 2022)

se masca la tragedia... a ver si acaba esta parte si más daño


----------



## el ruinas II (12 Abr 2022)

el madrid fisicamente no existe, el subnormal de carletto ha quemado totalmente al equipo titular, carletto a la puta calle , joder


----------



## Chichimango (12 Abr 2022)

Es el típico partido perro que nos va a costar dios y ayuda sacarlo adelante. El Chelsea tiene el día de cara y son buenísimos.... Ahora mismo yo creo que todos firmamos la prórroga.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (12 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Necesitamos a Adama traore





Edge2 dijo:


> A pedri



A Bale


----------



## HDR (12 Abr 2022)

Están atontaos hoy. Es el efecto Bernabéu.


----------



## Th89 (12 Abr 2022)

Firmo el 0-1 al descanso.

Y a rezar que el mascachicles haga algún cambio antes del 80.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

O todo o nada....

Segunda para con Bale.... ¡¡¡¡ a muerte ¡¡¡¡¡... Lo veo... 

PD: Lo digo en serio.... Jejjejej


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

No corre el vini, os fijais?


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

Hay algunos jugadores que por edad no tienen la intensidad necesaria,el Chelsea mete presión y es que no pueden...

Empezando por Benzema,que se desgasta trotando por el centro y luego en 1x1 no se va absolutamente de nadie,todo es ver si Vinicius puede hacer algo.


----------



## el ruinas II (12 Abr 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Necesitamos tíos que corran en mediocampo, Modric y Kroos están para el inserso.



carletto va a poner a kroos y modric aunque tengan que andar con taca-taca


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

El árbitro calvo está ciclado.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (12 Abr 2022)

y el árbitro CALVO todo malos presagios.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Kroos fuera, Modric hay que dejarle cojo por la calidad, pero kroos a mamarla.


----------



## HDR (12 Abr 2022)

Vinícius fuera, Bale YA


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

Vinicius es tan feo que da miedo. Debería jugar con máscara por ley.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

Kroos y Modric no están ya para esta intensidad,para jugar contra un equipo que se echa atras y se deja dominar vale pero con esto no pueden...


----------



## Lake (12 Abr 2022)

Lo que pasa es que los otros hoy corren como galgos , cosa que en la ida no ocurría . Fijaos en los uno contra uno .


----------



## MarloStanfield (12 Abr 2022)

Nacho y troncojal son el pasaje del terror....y kroos el tren de la bruja


----------



## Señor Moscoso (12 Abr 2022)

Para no tener la pelota mejor hasta lucas vazquez que kroos


----------



## Th89 (12 Abr 2022)

Camavinga y Bale in.

Si no, espero que os guste rezar.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (12 Abr 2022)

joder la que ha tenido el villareal


----------



## el ruinas II (12 Abr 2022)

isco y asensio van a acabr haciendose un onlyfans


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Camavinga y Bale in.
> 
> Si no, espero que os guste rezar.




El tema es que no puedes meter a los dos. Ala vez.

Valverde se va a quedar, Modric tiene calidad, el único que puede salir es kroos.


----------



## Chichimango (12 Abr 2022)

Hoy es el típico partido que en la segunda parte Casemiro roba 700 balones y pasamos sudando sangre.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Mete a bale, marca y salen al césped a toda la prensa a recibir ROCIADAS galesas.


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

Kroos deja el fútbol el año que viene. Se retira en el Madrid como un señor y a una edad elegante.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Hoy es el típico partido que en la segunda parte Casemiro roba 700 balones y pasamos sudando sangre.



Si...está para robar muchos balones el casimiro sabes


----------



## xilebo (12 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mete a bale, marca y salen al césped a toda la prensa a recibir ROCIADAS galesas.



Los milagros no existen  pues esta el chelsea a un gol de la prorroga


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

Esta aguantando el puto Villareal,a que dan la campanada...


----------



## fieraverde (12 Abr 2022)

Como van esos ojetes ?


----------



## Chichimango (12 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si...está para robar muchos balones el casimiro sabes



Casemiro es diésel, suele estar mejor en las segundas partes.


----------



## Th89 (12 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El tema es que no puedes meter a los dos. Ala vez.
> 
> Valverde se va a quedar, Modric tiene calidad, el único que puede salir es kroos.



Hay que apuntalar el mediocampo, Camavinga tiene que entrar en el 45 y Bale en el 60 máximo.


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Hay que apuntalar el mediocampo, Camavinga tiene que entrar en el 45 y Bale en el 60 máximo.



Esos cambios tampoco son para tirar cohetes.


----------



## Paobas (12 Abr 2022)

Putapénico Madrid en el Bernabéu. Otra vez. No por casualidad la Juve casi remonta un 0-3 y el Bayern dos veces 1-2, por no hablar de los correos eternos del Barcelona. El miedo escénico ha muerto.


----------



## Chichimango (12 Abr 2022)

Teniendo a un búfalo como Carapinga, si no lo saca en la segunda parte es que ya no vuelve a jugar en toda la temporada.


----------



## Chispeante (12 Abr 2022)

Que segunda parte nos espera...La presión del Chelsea nos está haciendo mucha pupa, a ver si en salimos más finos después del descanso porque hoy a su portero no le estamos dando trabajo.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (12 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El tema es que no puedes meter a los dos. Ala vez.
> 
> Valverde se va a quedar, Modric tiene calidad, el único que puede salir es kroos.



Quitar a Kroos por Bale, y colocas a Valverde en el centro junto a Casemiro.

Y a correr con balones largos percutiendo con Vini y Bale por ambas bandas. 

A tomar por culo sacar el balón controlado desde atrás, que hoy el Chelsea no les deja sacar ni una limpia, no se llega ni al centro del campo.

Juego directo, te cubres en defensa con ellos dos del centro que sí defienden y firmas un 2-2


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

Ha sido un rollo de primer tiempo. He visto Madrides-Logroñeses más vibrantes.


----------



## HDR (12 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mete a bale, marca y salen al césped a toda la prensa a recibir ROCIADAS galesas.



Los hijos de puta de la prensa le han hecho mucho daño al Madrid con el tema Bale, generando un culebrón que no existe. Lo mismo que hicieron en su día con Mourinho y tantos otros, un acoso mediático. Malditos hijos de las cien mil grandísimas putas, periodistas de mierda.

_"ejj queeee no nos da hentrebistas en español"_

Sus muertos.


----------



## fieraverde (12 Abr 2022)

Prefiero que me muerda un cocodrilo a que lo haga vinicius.


----------



## _Suso_ (12 Abr 2022)

Todo va según mi porra 4-1, ya llegó el 1 y ahora en la segunda parte cuatro del madrid con un gol de nacho


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Como van esos ojetes ?



Joder... Si mañana os folláis a la puta de la Guardiloca, me hago una paja en honor al Atleti... Te lo juro....


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

Ahora vendrá EduR a decir algo positivo.

Y si nos eliminan dirá que lo importante es participar.


----------



## Th89 (12 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Esos cambios tampoco son para tirar cohetes.



Siempre podemos tirar de Ausencio o Lucas, si lo prefieres. 

El fondo de armario es lamentable.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (12 Abr 2022)

es mi imaginacion o el mierda ancelotti ha puesto a casemiro casi en medio de los centrales?
si es asi me acerco al bernabeu entro por donde sea y le doy una soberana coleccion de tortas a ver si se da cuenta de algo
so HP italiano!!!! que el chelsea esta pasando como apisonadora por el centro del campo direccion a la defensaaaa!!!!!
y no lo ve el tio!!
casemiro es contencion en el centro del campo cabroooon!!!!
vete con tu catenatio a roma! que este es el madrid cabron!


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

Joder, a mi me ha gustado el madrid, como ha comenzado,...,despues el equipo se ha ido diluyendo: Y al final, estamos en la linea de todas las eliminatorias contra equipos grandes: La CMK no da el nivel.

Pero en lineas generales, a Carleto le puede sonar la flauta, si hace bien los cambios como en el ultimo partido: En el minuto 60 (da igual el resultado) sacas a Camavinga que va a presionar mejor que Kroos.

No me esperaria mas cambios, pues a Ceballos no lo va a poner por Modric; y Vazquez podria entrar, pero si y solo si, estamos perdiendo la eliminatoria.

Tampoco os olvideis de algo importante: Militao es un top-5 en su posicion, nacho no lo es y hoy esta Timo Werner, que quizas nos las mete, pero ayuda a la presion y mucho.

Y por favor, no pidais a Bale, a quien sacais en su lugar? Solo hay un cambio a mejor y es Camavinga por Kroos en el minuto 60. El resto es a peor con los que hoy estan jugando.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

El Villarreal rociando al Bayer la madre que me parió que huevos.

Este quién nazario o hazard el que están entrevistando??


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Siempre podemos tirar de Ausencio o Lucas, si lo prefieres.
> 
> El fondo de armario es lamentable.



No está Yovik?


----------



## Descuernacabras (12 Abr 2022)

MarloStanfield dijo:


> Nacho y troncojal son el pasaje del terror....y kroos el tren de la bruja


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (12 Abr 2022)

Nos estamos librando de milagro


----------



## fachacine (12 Abr 2022)

Joder es que no tenemos centro del campo ¡y estamos jugando con 4 ahí! No puede ser, coño, con Kroos es como jugar con 10, se le ha hecho cintura de cemento, no me extraña que haya confirmado que su última temporada será la que viene y se retira, es que no está ya para jugar tanttos partidos, hasta Marcelo parece más rápido que él.


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, algun link de calidad?


----------



## circus maximus (12 Abr 2022)

Bueno, pues vamos a tener una segunda parte muy emocionante. 
Y qué tal van esos huevos a la madrileña? 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Prefiero que me muerda un cocodrilo a que lo haga vinicius.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1023171



Y un chupeton?


----------



## fieraverde (12 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Joder... Si mañana os folláis a la puta de la Guardiloca, me hago una paja en honor al Atleti... Te lo juro....



Bueno , el chelsea no tenia nada que perder y ha salido sin presión, a ver mañana, yo creo que pasamos ...


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (12 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Joder, a mi me ha gustado el madrid, como ha comenzado,...,despues el equipo se ha ido diluyendo: Y al final, estamos en la linea de todas las eliminatorias contra equipos grandes: La CMK no da el nivel.
> 
> Pero en lineas generales, a Carleto le puede sonar la flauta, si hace bien los cambios como en el ultimo partido: En el minuto 60 (da igual el resultado) sacas a Camavinga que va a presionar mejor que Kroos.
> 
> ...



Bale por Kroos


----------



## Octubrista (12 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Joder... Si mañana os folláis a la puta de la Guardiloca, me hago una paja en honor al Atleti... Te lo juro....



Espero que Guardiola no decepcione, la caga en las grandes citas.


----------



## Descuernacabras (12 Abr 2022)

Camavinga por Kroos en la segunda parte si queremos tener opciones de ALGO.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (12 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Joder, a mi me ha gustado el madrid, como ha comenzado,...,despues el equipo se ha ido diluyendo: Y al final, estamos en la linea de todas las eliminatorias contra equipos grandes: *La CMK no da el nivel*.
> 
> Pero en lineas generales, a Carleto le puede sonar la flauta, si hace bien los cambios como en el ultimo partido: En el minuto 60 (da igual el resultado) sacas a Camavinga que va a presionar mejor que Kroos.
> 
> ...




exacto
totalmente de acuerdo
para mi kroos que cada dia es mas tractor y mas contra equipos de fisico total como el chelsea, el primero que tendria que estar ya en el banquillo
camavinga en su lugar
y valverde titular tambien siempre


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Bale por Kroos



Que todos queremos a bale esta claro, que no va a quitar a alguien del centro del campo por el también, cambiará a kroos por camavinga


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (12 Abr 2022)

joder como está el ronaldo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

A ver... Merengones... Que no sus enteráis...

Hoy es el partido ideal para sacar a Bale....

Entiendo que es una moneda al aire; pero, de entrada, los del Chelsi y Tuchel van a flipar.... Efecto sorpresa... No saben ni de qué juega... Jejejejej...


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Joder es que no tenemos centro del campo ¡y estamos jugando con 4 ahí! No puede ser, coño, con Kroos es como jugar con 10, se le ha hecho cintura de cemento, no me extraña que haya confirmado que su última temporada será la que viene y se retira, es que no está ya para jugar tanttos partidos, hasta Marcelo parece más rápido que él.



No, no te equivoques: Valverde este jugando en la posicion de "Rodrygo", de mediocentro y de defensa ayudando a Carvajal. Algo raro, pero funciona.

No os olvideis que el anyo pasado este equipo nos meo, nos robaba la pelota y tuvo 10.000 ocasiones claras (cosa que hoy no ha ocurrido). Es un grandisimo equipo, al nivel City, Liverpool y Bayern.

El problema es Kroos y Modric: Ni mantienen la pelota, ni la recuperan; pero lo dicho anteriormente, han comenzado bien: Espero que Kroos aguante hasta el 60 y que hasta aguantemos y que despues salga Camavinga y volvamos a aguantar: Creo que es lo que quiere Carleto y esta vez le doy la razon.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

A Bale no lo va a sacar,solo faltaba perder con el en el campo y con pitos cada vez que toque la bola...Chicletto no tiene webs para eso.


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Siempre podemos tirar de Ausencio o Lucas, si lo prefieres.
> 
> El fondo de armario es lamentable.



Y el 11 del césped también. Es un milagro gracias a Ancelotti que es un crack.


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

Creo que teneis en mente al Bale de hace 5 anyos y ese ya no existe (al menos para un esfuerzo continuado). 

Bale tiene tanta calidad que puede jugar algo mas retrasado, pero Bale ya no tiene la velocidad de antes: Mirad como juega en Gales y vereis, que todo lo que hace, lo hace por su calidad, no por su velocidad.


----------



## Roedr (12 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A Bale no lo va a sacar,solo faltaba perder con el en el campo y con pitos cada vez que toque la bola...Chicletto no tiene webs para eso.



y además que es muy arriesgado, la implicación de Bale y la reacción de sus compañeros pasándosela o no es imprevisible


----------



## tururut12 (12 Abr 2022)

El Real Madrid tendría que hacérselo ver. No es normal que en muchas eliminatorias europeas con resultados favorables en la ida, se le complique tanto la vuelta en el Bernabéu y que enseguida le marquen (Juve, Bayern (2), Ajax y ahora Chelsea). Es muy raro que en Europa te remonten habiendo ganado en la ida y más con dos goles de diferencia. Y esto solamente le pasa al Real. El equipo sale demasiado relajado o confiado.


----------



## HDR (12 Abr 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> El Real Madrid tendría que hacérselo ver. No es normal que en muchas eliminatorias europeas con resultados favorables en la ida, se le complique tanto la vuelta en el Bernabéu y que enseguida le marquen (Juve, Bayern (2), Ajax y ahora Chelsea). Es muy raro que en Europa te remonten habiendo ganado en la ida y más con dos goles de diferencia. Y esto solamente le pasa al Real. El equipo sale demasiado relajado o confiado.



Complacencia


----------



## El Lonchafinista (12 Abr 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> joder como está el ronaldo



Siempre ha estado "fuerte"


----------



## Lake (12 Abr 2022)

El Carletto con cara de póker a ver si le vuelve a salir la jugada de París viendo el vendaval del Chelseac.
Parque de los príncipes II parte


----------



## Roedr (12 Abr 2022)

Nos matan a Courtois. Huele fatal esto.


----------



## fachacine (12 Abr 2022)

Nuevo hilo








lua75 - Aliez







emb.apl94.me


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

Marcelo esta calentando? Es una broma, no?


----------



## HDR (12 Abr 2022)

HAZ LOS CAMBIOS YA LA COSA NO VA BIEN NO ESPERES

PUTA


----------



## El Lonchafinista (12 Abr 2022)

Esto huele a prostata


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

Segundo del Chelsi...


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

Se trasca la magedia...


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> El Real Madrid tendría que hacérselo ver. No es normal que en muchas eliminatorias europeas con resultados favorables en la ida, se le complique tanto la vuelta en el Bernabéu y que enseguida le marquen (Juve, Bayern (2), Ajax y ahora Chelsea). Es muy raro que en Europa te remonten habiendo ganado en la ida y más con dos goles de diferencia. Y esto solamente le pasa al Real. *El equipo sale demasiado relajado o confiado.*



Salen a defender y esperar a la contra. Y el público se va a acojonando y adormciendo, acostumbrado a que toque remontar y haya que gritar mucho.

Al final hay un ambiente de mal fario que pesa como una losa.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Octubrista (12 Abr 2022)

Jo, jo, qué cagada...

No lo merece el Chelsea en la eliminatoria, pero el Madrid merece este 0-2 por su ausencia como equipo


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

Vale el segundo ...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (12 Abr 2022)

No nos precipitemos con los cambios


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (12 Abr 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Siempre ha estado "fuerte"



me cagoenlahostia... si parece un tonel.  una cosa es que se deje y eche su pancilla pero esto ya es de labarse con una fregona.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (12 Abr 2022)

Se marca la tragedia...

De un córner que no era...


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

Supongo que ahora Benzema aparecerá,no pasa nada hombre...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

Vinicius haciendo el gilipollas....


----------



## Th89 (12 Abr 2022)

Córner regalado, pero se veía venir.


----------



## Chichimango (12 Abr 2022)

Algún cambio igual no venía del todo mal, se me ocurre a mí...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

La eliminatoria creo que se la lleva el Chelsea.


----------



## Covid Bryant (12 Abr 2022)

A COMER POLLAS HIJOS DE PUTA


----------



## HDR (12 Abr 2022)

Hay que demoler el Bernabéu y jugar en un descampado. No nos va bien, siempre igual.


----------



## Roedr (12 Abr 2022)

estoy mal viendo en un Stream, creo que corto la mierda esta


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Abr 2022)

grazie Antonio!


----------



## Charlatan (12 Abr 2022)

a veces veo muertos y tal........


----------



## fachacine (12 Abr 2022)

Madre mía, Carletto hoy en bragas


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Abr 2022)

Al final la cagaron, se veía venir, Modric, Casemiro y Kroos no tienen piernas hoy, siempre salen superados en todos los duelos.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (12 Abr 2022)

Que falta nos hacia Militao en ese corner


----------



## vayaquesi (12 Abr 2022)

¡Aquí huele a caquita!


----------



## El Lonchafinista (12 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Hay que demoler el Bernabéu y jugar en un descampado. No nos va bien, siempre igual.



Ahora mismo en el teatro hay mejor ambiente y animacion la verdad


----------



## circus maximus (12 Abr 2022)

Ejem, ejem. Se venían cositas
Si al final todavía nos vamos a DE REIR 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Abr 2022)

Tipica pajara del Madrid


----------



## Descuernacabras (12 Abr 2022)

Y encima calienta Marcelo...MARCELO.

Yo metía a Bale ya y que tire a puerta todo lo que le llegue.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (12 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La eliminatoria creo que se la lleva el Chelsea.



Ahora mismo es como si acabaran de ventilarse un gramo en una sola raya, del tiron


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

Ahora aprieta el Madric...


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

Esta eliminatoria esta perdida, somos peor equipo y no tenemos nada que ofrecer.

Este partido solo nos los cambia Camavinga; aunque ahora parece que intentan ir hacia adelante.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

Descuernacabras dijo:


> Y encima calienta Marcelo...MARCELO.
> 
> Yo metía a Bale ya y que tire a puerta todo lo que le llegue.



No me lo creo...


----------



## xilebo (12 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Madre mía, Carletto hoy en bragas



Y sin peinar, madre mia 0-2 que pajaron  con un penalty se arregla 

gol de los alemanes


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

gol del bayer....


----------



## Evangelion (12 Abr 2022)

Glubs, 
Alaba y Nacho no tienen suficiente fisico.


----------



## xilebo (12 Abr 2022)

Toma ya marcelo rodrygo y camavinga al campo


----------



## Señor Moscoso (12 Abr 2022)

En verano firmabamos estar asi a estas alturas de la eliminatoria... y hace una semana casi que tambien... Vamos equipo a trollear la 14!


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

Pero este imbécil a que espera para meter a Camavinga y Rodrygo?


----------



## El Lonchafinista (12 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> gol del bayer....



No me jodas, yo quiero que pase el Villarreal


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Abr 2022)

Pero y lo gonico que está quedando el estadio?


----------



## tururut12 (12 Abr 2022)

El Real Madrid en estas eliminatorias se complica la vida. Parece el circo, más difícil todavía.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (12 Abr 2022)

Kroos está reventado y Nacho - Alaba son pequeños para estos tallos


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Pero y lo gonico que está quedando el estadio?



Pues tiene pintaza


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

Estamos fuerísima o súperfuera, como se prefiera.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

Partido loco ahora...

No descarto una jugada/churro del R.M.... Todo es posible...


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

El Madrid siempre, siempre, SIEMPRE da espectáculo, amegos.

Hasta cuando trae un plácido 1-3 de ventaja ofrece adrenalina garantizada, por eso es el rey de las audiencias.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Abr 2022)

A que palman Madrid y Villarreal


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Abr 2022)

Tiene que estar viendo los dos partidos Antonio, no puede salir todo tan mal.


----------



## xilebo (12 Abr 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> A que palman Madrid y Villarreal



Y el atletico de madrid mañana


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (12 Abr 2022)

Coño, parece que aprietan los dientes ¡Joder!


----------



## el ruinas II (12 Abr 2022)

pero hazz cambios ya, la puta que te remilpario, carletto vete a la puta mierda joder


----------



## Hamtel (12 Abr 2022)

Nacho ni para el Rayo


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y el atletico de madrid mañana


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

Joder Rudiger,se come a cualquiera que se le cruce,este no es el del otro día


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

Cagada de Mendy y tercero del Chelsi....


----------



## Suprimo (12 Abr 2022)

Rodrygo al canpo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Pues lo que se veía, ahora a hacer cambios...
Mendy el troll la ha cargado..


----------



## Señor Moscoso (12 Abr 2022)

Bueno ahora pasamos a jugar los partidos esos que dan los jueves o como va esto?


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

Fuerísima del todo.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

A tomar pòr culo jajajajajajajaja


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (12 Abr 2022)

Tremenda cagada de Mendy


----------



## MasMax (12 Abr 2022)

A por la manita


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

Adios chavales,....es lo que hay


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

Estos del Chelsea llevan gasolina super hoy,salen 4 jugadores como flechas,es normal...


----------



## Chichimango (12 Abr 2022)

Y los cambios pa su puta madre.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

Ahora ya sí que la cosa está chunga, chunga... A la prórroga los del Madric llegan muertos...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

Seguro que no tienen nadie blanco en la cantera mejor que la tropa esta de mamadous?


----------



## Descuernacabras (12 Abr 2022)

No me j0das. La madre que los parió.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

Espera... Puede anularse el gol...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Abr 2022)

Haz cambios viejo cabron


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

Anulado... Jojojoj


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

Puf que potra...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Abr 2022)

dioxxxxxxxxx negro hijo de putaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## HDR (12 Abr 2022)

Estos hijos de puta necesitan tener las cosas mal para ponerse a jugar bien.

Me dan ganas de entrar saltando la grada por encima y ahostiarlos


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (12 Abr 2022)

Jajajajaj

Nos han dado una bola extra!!!


----------



## fachacine (12 Abr 2022)

Carletto a la puta calle, aunque pasemos


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

ANULADO que alguien ponga el meme de la llamadita de floper....


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

Mano de Marcos Alonso previa al gol...


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

Era mano!!!!!!!


----------



## HDR (12 Abr 2022)

Qué hijos de puta


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Th89 (12 Abr 2022)

Se nos acaba de aparecer Dios, el panteón griego y nórdico. 

Ahora solo falta que reaccione el anormal del banquillo.


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

¿Por qué lo ha anulado que no me he enterado?


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Carletto a la puta calle, aunque pasemos



Pero a que conyo espera a sacar a Camavinga?


----------



## Octubrista (12 Abr 2022)

Eso no es mano, pero bueno...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

Palo del Amego....


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Abr 2022)

Los negros del Madrid (Vinicius y Mendy) tienen un CI de una puta hormiga


----------



## HArtS (12 Abr 2022)

Realmente el Madrid tiene muchos problemas con cualquier equipo que tenga delanteros o mediocampistas rápidos. 

No es imposible que el Madrid pase, pero la cosa está muy difícil.


----------



## HATE (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (12 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



No puedo evitar despollarme cada vez que este gif


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

Casi benzema...


----------



## Descuernacabras (12 Abr 2022)

Jajaja anulado, menos mal. A ver si espabilamos.

Cambios Carleto, cambiosssssss,¿a qué coño esperas?


----------



## qbit (12 Abr 2022)

Ojalá este gol anulado sirva de cambio de tendencia.


----------



## 4motion (12 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Temo lo mismo, estos relajados son peligrosos.
> 
> Saldrán a mamonear y el chelsea nos meterá unos Buenos sustos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Os lo dije 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Abr 2022)

No esta mal que compense un poco el corner que no era y que nos marcaron luego.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Comienzan las ROCIADAS madrileñas del bernabeu y este subnormal sin hacer cambios


----------



## Señor Moscoso (12 Abr 2022)

LOS CAMBIOS SERAN COMO CONTRA EL BILBAO, EN LA PRORROGA EH CARLETO?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

Vinicius está MUY MAL.... Pero MUY MAL....


----------



## HDR (12 Abr 2022)

HAZ KOS CAMBIOS YA


----------



## HArtS (12 Abr 2022)

¿Qué hace la CMK jugando este partido? 

¿Por qué no está Camavinga cuando es el jugador preciso ante equipos tan físicos como el Chelsea?


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Abr 2022)

Uno no puedo montar un equipo con dos centrales de 1.80, el inútil de Vallejo y Militao. Lo he dicho mil veces porque es evidente, pero es que es intolerable.

Luego está lo de jugar con viejos todos los partidos…


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Abr 2022)

El partido esta para que Bale calle a toda la piperada


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

Me cago en mi vida qué malo es Vinicius. Y se le considera indiscutible... Vaya nivel, macho.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Abr 2022)

otro robo mas en la saca


----------



## HDR (12 Abr 2022)

MINUTO 65 A QUE ESPEERA LA CEJA

ES ZAPATERO IGUAL DE TIBIO


----------



## Chichimango (12 Abr 2022)

Ancholetti muere con los suyos, el problema es que nos mata también a los madridistas.


----------



## Suprimo (12 Abr 2022)

Sigue sin haber acabado el partido y sigue todo negro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

El Rogelio se enfada mucho


----------



## Otrasvidas (12 Abr 2022)

Espabilad de una puta vez


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

Puto rudiger


----------



## Vikingo2016 (12 Abr 2022)

Ancelotti vete ya hijo de puta!! 

Ojalá pierda el Madrid hoy 0-3 y te echen.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Abr 2022)

Me va el puto enlace pirata como con 5 minutos de retraso...


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

Los de la TV no tienen ni idea.

Si hay gol, no puede haber una mano que beneficie al delantero: Y los de la TV creando una polemica, donde no la hay --> he visto la mano y ya sabia que iban a anular el gol


----------



## Lomo Plateado (12 Abr 2022)

El fútbol acaba de morir. Lo del penalti anulado al Chelsea es lo máximo que jamás pensé que vería. Soy madridista eh.....


----------



## Covid Bryant (12 Abr 2022)

vaya robazo hijos de puta


----------



## 4motion (12 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



El abuelo y el Hijo a la puta calle, lo mejor que nos puede pasar, fuera de la champions y adiós a la liga. 

Floper espabila. 







Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Abr 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Haz cambios viejo cabron



Hay que cambiar a este y al presidente… un chiste de planificación


----------



## 4motion (12 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



El abuelo y el Hijo a la puta calle, lo mejor que nos puede pasar, fuera de la champions y adiós a la liga. 

Floper espabila. 







Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## 4motion (12 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



El abuelo y el Hijo a la puta calle, lo mejor que nos puede pasar, fuera de la champions y adiós a la liga. 

Floper espabila. 







Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Covid Bryant (12 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Mano de Marcos Alonso previa al gol...



y del defensa tb no te jode hijo de puta

ambas pegadas al cuerpo e involuntarios

robo hijos de puta, menos mal que os mean


----------



## HArtS (12 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Uno no puedo montar un equipo con dos centrales de 1.80, el inútil de Vallejo y Militao.



Varane no quería renovar... Y tampoco queríamos que se marchara gratis, aunque esto último quizá no hubiera sido tan malo viendo el panorama en la defensa.



Scardanelli dijo:


> Luego está lo de jugar con viejos todos los partidos…



Jugar con la CMK ante equipos fuertes es suicida, lo vimos en las semis del año pasado ante el Chelsea y lo estamos viendo hoy... Ante el mismo equipo.


----------



## HDR (12 Abr 2022)

Ahora mismo prefiero a Asensio antes que a Vinícius.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Abr 2022)

¿Carvajal es negro?


----------



## Th89 (12 Abr 2022)

Lo que hace hacer un partido de mierda, hoy Rudiger parece Baresi.


----------



## xilebo (12 Abr 2022)

Que fuerte todavia ni un cambio el ancelotti, que espera al tercero del chelsea ?


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> El fútbol acaba de morir. Lo del penalti anulado al Chelsea es lo máximo que jamás pensé que vería. Soy madridista eh.....



Pues eres idiota: El reglamento se cambio y repito, en caso de gol, se revisa la jugada y si hay mano se anula: Asi de claro. Lo han 100 veces como iba con las manos este anyo y el VAR.

De robo nada, es el reglamento.


----------



## Lake (12 Abr 2022)

A diferencia del PSG estos tienen un esquema táctico más elaborado , lo que les hace mas incisivos en sus noches buenas como hoy , que corren como demonios . A ver si consigue mantener el tipo el Madrid , pero es que al contragolpe se han demostrado mortales.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Me cago en mi vida qué malo es Vinicius. Y se le considera indiscutible... Vaya nivel, macho.



Vinicius hace pupa mientras está físicamente entero,en cuanto se cansa un poco se le ven todas las limitaciones


----------



## Chichimango (12 Abr 2022)

A Bale solo lo sacará a la desesperada, si el Chelsea marca el tercero. Pero a Camavinga debería haberlo sacado hace media hora, lo vemos todos menos él.


----------



## Suprimo (12 Abr 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> El fútbol acaba de morir. Lo del penalti anulado al Chelsea es lo máximo que jamás pensé que vería. Soy madridista eh.....



Se aprovecha de la mano


----------



## 4motion (12 Abr 2022)

Este no es el que decía que raramente cometía DOS ERRORES?

A LA PUTA CALLE.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Abr 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Varane no quería renovar... Y tampoco queríamos que se marchara gratis, aunque esto último quizá no hubiera sido tan malo viendo el panorama en la defensa.



Pues fichas un central viejo y alto en lugar de Vallejo que acepte ser suplente. Si el Madrid no puede hacer eso que echen a toda la dirección deportiva…


----------



## Linsecte2000 (12 Abr 2022)

Por qué el Madric suele hacer estos partidos infectos c0ando se trae g0ena renta en la ida?? Ya van unas cuantas.


----------



## xilebo (12 Abr 2022)

Venga ahora va a sacar a camavinga


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

Sale Vallaminga....


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Abr 2022)

Negro, cojo y….CATALÁN


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

Vallaminga por Cros...


----------



## Otrasvidas (12 Abr 2022)

Cómo me recuerda esto a la eliminatoria aquella contra la Juve en la que íbamos con un 0-3 de la ida y nos llegaron a empatar la eliminatoria.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Abr 2022)

Como cubre los centros Carvajal a Havert que le saca dos cabezas!!


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

*CArleto, el gran HIJO DE PUTA, ES CAPAZ DE, QUE EN CASO DE QUE LLEGUEMOS A LA PRORROGA, SIGAMOS JUGANDO CON LOS MISMOS 11*


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

Kross: "A tomar por culo"


----------



## HArtS (12 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Pues fichas un central viejo y alto en lugar de Vallejo que acepte ser suplente. Si el Madrid no puede hacer eso que echen a toda la dirección deportiva…



Esa era la idea, ese central alto y viejo se llamaba Rudiger pero al final no vino...

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, mala planificación deportiva. Si Rudiger no iba a venir lo correcto era obligar a Varane a cumplir el año que le quedaba, aunque hubiera que dejarlo ir gratis. Aparte con lo rápido que es Varane nos habría venido bien ante equipos como el Chelsea.


----------



## HArtS (12 Abr 2022)

Minuto 70, perdemos 0-2 y no hay cambios... ¿Ancelotti quiere el finiquito o qué?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Abr 2022)

Se ha cagado Kroos en toda la estirpe de Ancelotti, cabron si estas para bolsa caliente de agua y a la cama.


----------



## Lomo Plateado (12 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Se aprovecha de la mano



Mano de Marcos Alonso dices?


----------



## Vikingo2016 (12 Abr 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Me va el puto enlace pirata como con 5 minutos de retraso...



Pásame el enlace


----------



## 4motion (12 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> *CArleto, el gran HIJO DE PUTA, ES CAPAZ DE, QUE EN CASO DE QUE LLEGUEMOS A LA PRORROGA, SIGAMOS JUGANDO CON LOS MISMOS 11*



Nada cambia, lo mismo que con el Calvo ZZ.

Los once mismos hijos de puta de siempre.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (12 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> *CArleto, el gran HIJO DE PUTA, ES CAPAZ DE, QUE EN CASO DE QUE LLEGUEMOS A LA PRORROGA, SIGAMOS JUGANDO CON LOS MISMOS 11*



Nada cambia, lo mismo que con el Calvo ZZ.

Los once mismos hijos de puta de siempre.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Abr 2022)

el reglamento mandril


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Abr 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Pásame el enlace


----------



## Otrasvidas (12 Abr 2022)

Su puta madre


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

el tercero


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

Gol del Chelsi.... Ahora sí...


----------



## Hermericus (12 Abr 2022)

Adios


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Saca a bale mañana desgraciado si eso


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

Hijo de puta,va Werner y le sale la jugada de su vida hoy...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

gol


----------



## HDR (12 Abr 2022)

Carlettone está pensando en la prórroga, llegaremos al 85 sin cambios.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Abr 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Pásame el enlace



OP Streams Ogh2 - OP Play Streaming


----------



## Suprimo (12 Abr 2022)

Bueno, el Chelsi tampoco hace un cambio ni de casualidac, eso tambien va a favor


----------



## 4motion (12 Abr 2022)

Estaba claro.

A tomar por el culo.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (12 Abr 2022)

Estaba claro.

A tomar por el culo.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Señor Moscoso (12 Abr 2022)

Se sabe si ha ido iñaki angulo al campo hoy?


----------



## colombo1122 (12 Abr 2022)

Teneis algun link que se me han caído todos


----------



## el ruinas II (12 Abr 2022)

pero no hagass los cambios tan rapido hijo de remilputas que aun estamos en el minuto 73


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

Pues el 3 gol del Chelsea: El equipo esta hundido


----------



## El Lonchafinista (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Abr 2022)

Cabrones que me entero antes por aqui que por el enlace


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

Joder,de Benny Hill lo de los defensas del Madrid...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Vega valdano monger di lo del miedo escénico.

Casimiro no podía ser titular, tenía que serlo camavinga.

Bale por kroos.


----------



## Octubrista (12 Abr 2022)

Florentino llamando al VAR ...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Abr 2022)

Que asco de equipo


----------



## Hermericus (12 Abr 2022)

Si Benzema no esta el Madrid se queda en la mitad


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

ME CAGO EN TUS PUTOS MUERTOS CARLETO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Abr 2022)

ese de timo no se puede robar


----------



## Descuernacabras (12 Abr 2022)

Nada, se acabó.  

Hala, Carleto, vete a la cama ya, que es tarde.


----------



## Covid Bryant (12 Abr 2022)

joder me spoileais el furbol hijos de puta


----------



## xilebo (12 Abr 2022)

Otra vez dira que fue su culpa y a tomar por culo. un 1-3 no se te puede escapar en la vida


----------



## Ethan20 (12 Abr 2022)

Ni robando jojo


----------



## colombo1122 (12 Abr 2022)

Buf. Vaya bajon. 3-0 en casa, pa matarlos. Este Madrid da pena. Ya se lo dije yo a mis amigos. El resultado de la ida fue engañoso,controlo el chelse


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Abr 2022)

Que le den por culo al partido, ya nos veremos foreros si gana el Madrid (no chaquetero, bueno si)


----------



## Suprimo (12 Abr 2022)

Menvdo retraso el de Casemiro


----------



## Linsecte2000 (12 Abr 2022)

21 tiros del baier, 2 del villa y todavía van a ir a la prorroga


----------



## Covid Bryant (12 Abr 2022)

que lo vemos en pirata cabrones, que andais con el vomistar y foreando menudos subnormales sois joder


----------



## Roedr (12 Abr 2022)

que ridículo


----------



## 4motion (12 Abr 2022)

Yo ya lo dije.

El abuelo y su hijo la liaban.

Aquí lo tenéis.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (12 Abr 2022)

Yo ya lo dije.

El abuelo y su hijo la liaban.

Aquí lo tenéis.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

El seboso de Marcelo?????
De verdad?????


----------



## barullo (12 Abr 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Cómo me recuerda esto a la eliminatoria aquella contra la Juve en la que íbamos con un 0-3 de la ida y nos llegaron a empatar la eliminatoria.



Pues como sea igual menudo atraco le hicistéis a la Juve


----------



## Señor Moscoso (12 Abr 2022)

Sale Marcelollllllllll!


----------



## Suprimo (12 Abr 2022)

colombo1122 dijo:


> Teneis algun link que se me han caído todos





https://original.footybite.cc/event/real-madrid-chelsea-live-stream/827773


----------



## Casanova II (12 Abr 2022)

Hay demasiados negros en el equipo.


----------



## sociedadponzi (12 Abr 2022)

menudo cagon el ancelotti


----------



## Vikingo2016 (12 Abr 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> A Bale solo lo sacará a la desesperada, si el Chelsea marca el tercero. Pero a Camavinga debería haberlo sacado hace media hora, lo vemos todos menos él.



Camavinga debe ser titular hostias!! Es el mejor centrocampista defensivo del Madrid. 

Al bankillo Casimiro o Kross


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

Bueno señores...

Hasta aquí la participación del RM en Champions...

Os han metido cinco goles ( contando el anulado ) y así no se puede ir a ninguna parte... FIN....

Bueno, tenéis la Liga de consuelo...


Por cierto... Milagro ahora de Curtuá.... Nada... Lo dicho...


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

Marcelo y Rodrygo: Lo de carleto es para romperle a hostias.


----------



## xilebo (12 Abr 2022)

Paradon de courtois ahora, que desastre


----------



## Covid Bryant (12 Abr 2022)

casemiro con el tackle al aire


----------



## Th89 (12 Abr 2022)

Marcelo???? Mira yo desconecto ya


----------



## circus maximus (12 Abr 2022)

Uyuyuyiyuyuuy,al final nos vamos a DE REIR 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Lonchafinista (12 Abr 2022)

Casi le marcan el 4º


----------



## 4motion (12 Abr 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Camavinga debe ser titular hostias!! Es el mejor centrocampista defensivo del Madrid.
> 
> Al bankillo Casimiro o Kross



Lid once mismos hijos de puta de siempre.

Zz y carletto

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Silluzollope (12 Abr 2022)

Tranquilos que ahora sale Marcelo


----------



## Lomo Plateado (12 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Pues eres idiota: El reglamento se cambio y repito, en caso de gol, se revisa la jugada y si hay mano se anula: Asi de claro. Lo han 100 veces como iba con las manos este anyo y el VAR.
> 
> De robo nada, es el reglamento.



El tonto eres tú que te crees que es mano. Ni con el VAR te darías cuenta... No de la mano. Sino de lo tonto que eres .


----------



## Hermericus (12 Abr 2022)

Aun van a marcar mas goles


----------



## 4motion (12 Abr 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Camavinga debe ser titular hostias!! Es el mejor centrocampista defensivo del Madrid.
> 
> Al bankillo Casimiro o Kross



Los once mismos hijos de puta de siempre.

Zz y carletto

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## circus maximus (12 Abr 2022)

Casanova II dijo:


> Hay demasiados negros en el equipo.



Para ser el equipo BLANCO desde luego que sí

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Si Benzema no esta el Madrid se queda en la mitad



No está sobrevalorado ni nada el Benzemalo...


----------



## 4motion (12 Abr 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Camavinga debe ser titular hostias!! Es el mejor centrocampista defensivo del Madrid.
> 
> Al bankillo Casimiro o Kross



Los once mismos hijos de puta de siempre.

Zz y carletto

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (12 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues como sea igual menudo atraco le hicistéis a la Juve



Necesito un penalty ya


----------



## Otrasvidas (12 Abr 2022)

Echarle huevos, me cago en la hostia


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

Gol del Rodrygo....


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

Madre mía,que drama...


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

*ROCIADAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

Gol de Rodrygo


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## qbit (12 Abr 2022)

Anda que si se clasifica el Villarreal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

ROCIADAS Modric SA


----------



## El Lonchafinista (12 Abr 2022)

Se viene epica?


----------



## Chichimango (12 Abr 2022)

Gooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Th89 (12 Abr 2022)

Hoy no sobrevivo


----------



## Suprimo (12 Abr 2022)

Y gol


----------



## Descuernacabras (12 Abr 2022)

Goooooooooooooolllllll, vaaamosssssssssss


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

Medio gol de Modric... eso sí....


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

Que excusa diran manyana para seguir vendiendonos la CMK?


----------



## xilebo (12 Abr 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Hoy no sobrevivo



Se me ha ido abajo hasta la radio


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Anda que si se clasifica el Villarreal.



No se si lo hará, pero los alemanes tienen que estar hasta la polla ya con el mercadona...


----------



## Roedr (12 Abr 2022)

HDP ya había cerrado el Stream!!!


----------



## Xequinfumfa (12 Abr 2022)

Son mejor equipo que nosotros, chavales. No hay más. 

Que vengan los fichajes que tengan que venir, que se traiga a un entrenador joven y con ideas modernas y p'alante.


----------



## 4motion (12 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Que excusa diran manyana para seguir vendiendonos la CMK?



Los piperos del chiringuito? 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HDR (12 Abr 2022)

No puede ser que veas que te van las cosas mal y tener a un tío ahí en la banda completamente inoperante, subiendo y bajando la ceja, dejando que la agonía crezca, y crezca...

No puede ser. Es un gran entrenador pero tiene un problema de tres pares de cojones a la hora de atajar problemas improvisando.


----------



## barullo (12 Abr 2022)

Qué juapa la chica de GOLtv...melafo


----------



## El Lonchafinista (12 Abr 2022)

Menudo pase de Modric


----------



## xilebo (12 Abr 2022)

Ancelotti es muy listo, se estaba guardando los cambios para la prorroga


----------



## 4motion (12 Abr 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Son mejor equipo que nosotros, chavales. No hay más.
> 
> Que vengan los fichajes que tengan que venir, que se traiga a un entrenador joven y con ideas modernas y p'alante.



Floper espabila.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hermericus (12 Abr 2022)

Modric tiene que estar hasta los 40 en el Madrid


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

La magia del Palau,digo...del Bernabéu!!


----------



## HArtS (12 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Que excusa diran manyana para seguir vendiendonos la CMK?



Si pasa el Chelsea simplemente nadie los criticará... Quizá no vuelven a hablar bien de la CMK pero tampoco se lanzarán como buitres.

Si pasa el Madrid la prensa esperará unos días hasta que el aficionado medio olvide el infame partido de la CMK hoy y empezarán a vender humo con ese trío otra vez.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Y el joputa de kroos protestando cuando le cambiaban sabes


----------



## Suprimo (12 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> No se si lo hará, pero los alemanes tienen que estar hasta la polla ya con el mercadona...


----------



## Covid Bryant (12 Abr 2022)

vaya pase del duende su pm


----------



## qbit (12 Abr 2022)

Contando la prórroga, nos pueden meter 5 ó 6.


----------



## fachacine (12 Abr 2022)

Real Madrid vs Chelsea - WeakStreams.com - NBA, MMA, UFC, Boxing, NFL Sports HD Streams - Weakstreams


Real Madrid is going head to head with Chelsea starting on April 12, 2022 7:00 PM ET at Santiago Bernabeu, Madrid city, Spain. The match is a part of the UEFA Champions League 21/22 – Round 3. Event details: NAME: Real Madrid – Chelsea DATE: April 12, 2022 7:00 PM TIME: 11:30 … Continue reading...




weakstreams.com


----------



## HDR (12 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ancelotti es muy listo, se estaba guardando los cambios para la prorroga



Pero es que primero hay que llegar a la prórroga joder, te ganan antes y entonces qué, no puedes estar especulando por eso si ves que la cosa está como está.


----------



## Roedr (12 Abr 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Menudo pase de Modric



lo acabo de ver ahora, acojonante


----------



## Lomo Plateado (12 Abr 2022)

Lo de los pases de Modric no es normal....

Por cierto ahora los bipolares ...mañana se queda Carleto no? Espera a ver que aún quedan minutos....


----------



## xilebo (12 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y el joputa de kroos protestando cuando le cambiaban sabes



Pero un mosqueo epico: a tomar por culo, hdp....


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (12 Abr 2022)

joder que me iba a la cama


----------



## Señor Moscoso (12 Abr 2022)

Pierde 0-3, eso les confundirá...


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Si pasa el Chelsea simplemente nadie los criticará... Quizá no vuelven a hablar bien de la CMK pero tampoco se lanzarán como buitres.
> 
> Si pasa el Madrid la prensa esperará unos días hasta que el aficionado medio olvide el infame partido de la CMK hoy y empezarán a vender humo con ese trío otra vez.



Un Rayo o levante de la vida,...,como siempre


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

¿Por qué se ha cabreado Kroos en el cambio si no ha hecho nada para variar?


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Abr 2022)

el robo ya está perpetrado y....


----------



## Ritalapollera (12 Abr 2022)

Sólo me paso por aquí para decir a las ratas culerdas que el segundo gol es completamente ilegal, surge de un córner inexistente.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Abr 2022)

Hemos dejado de racanear y algo ha salido. Pero este equipo está físicamente mal una prórroga.


----------



## 11kjuan (12 Abr 2022)

Alguien tiene un enlace dónde lo está viendo. ?
Acabo de llegar a casa


----------



## Hermericus (12 Abr 2022)

Tirate joder


----------



## barullo (12 Abr 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> joder que me iba a la cama



¿te vas a morir ya caraestaca?


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

Joder, habia olvidado que estamos jugando con Marcelo


----------



## Vikingo2016 (12 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Estaba claro.
> 
> A tomar por el culo.
> 
> ...



Ojalá marque el Chelsea el 0-4 

Toda la culpa es de Florentino, por fichar un entrenador de mierda, por fichar paquetes como mendy, Vinicius, Rodrigo , Mariano por no echar o vender hace años a jugadores acabados o que ya no pueden seguir Marcelo,Isco, Asensio, Carvajal,Lucas, Modric, Casemiro, Kross......

Por no fichar bien y buenos jugadores para renovar la planilla.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

Para una vez que no se tira Vinicius y es cuando tiene que hacerlo...


----------



## el ruinas II (12 Abr 2022)

si pasamos la eliminatori el 99% del merito es de modric, que clase tiene el hijo de puta


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

Ahora que se tenia tirar el vinii no se tira


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Tirate joder



Es idiota hasta para eso...


----------



## manutartufo (12 Abr 2022)

Que cambie ya al vini joder no ha hecho nada


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (12 Abr 2022)

Foot DIRECT: Real Madrid Chelsea streaming Ligue des Champions - streamonsport


Real Madrid Chelsea streaming, Real Madrid vs Chelsea en direct. Match Real Madrid Chelsea Live Direct Real Madrid - Chelsea regarder Ligue des Champions : Real Madrid - Chelsea Disponible sur plusieurs Lecteurs streaming



streamonsport01.xyz


----------



## Suprimo (12 Abr 2022)

https://original.footybite.cc/event/real-madrid-chelsea-live-stream/827773



La tercera es la última que lo pongo


----------



## Vikingo2016 (12 Abr 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Se sabe si ha ido iñaki angulo al campo hoy?



Luego veré si video y le escribo qué opina de Florentino el mafias y Ancelotti.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Abr 2022)

Ya he vuelto gente, que ha marcado el madris


----------



## 4motion (12 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Para una vez que no se tira Vinicius y es cuando tiene que hacerlo...



La puta verdad 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## colombo1122 (12 Abr 2022)

Algun link xfavor k no lo puedo ver. Estoy d los nervios


----------



## colombo1122 (12 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> HDP ya había cerrado el Stream!!!



Por donde lo ves men. Pasamelo xfavor


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

El Ignacio juego dos partidos al año y se lesiona


----------



## barullo (12 Abr 2022)

Parece el parto la burra de lo largo que es esto no me jodas


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

Bien cambiado danjuma en el villarreal, que malo es...


----------



## 4motion (12 Abr 2022)

Lucas water sale.

Acojonado me halló.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Jajajajajajaja váter!!!!


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

Nacho sale... Entra L.Vázquez...


----------



## xilebo (12 Abr 2022)

El descuento calentito


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

Más de uno ya no avanza página en el hilo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Abr 2022)

bater in


----------



## Suprimo (12 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El Ignacio juego dos partidos al año y se lesiona



Que se vaya a echar CVs de cajero o algo de su nivel...


----------



## el ruinas II (12 Abr 2022)

colombo1122 dijo:


> Por donde lo ves men. Pasamelo xfavor







__





Real Madrid vs Chelsea - WeakStreams.com - NBA, MMA, UFC, Boxing, NFL Sports HD Streams - Weakstreams


Real Madrid is going head to head with Chelsea starting on April 12, 2022 7:00 PM ET at Santiago Bernabeu, Madrid city, Spain. The match is a part of the UEFA Champions League 21/22 – Round 3. Event details: NAME: Real Madrid – Chelsea DATE: April 12, 2022 7:00 PM TIME: 11:30 … Continue reading...




weakstreams.com


----------



## 11kjuan (12 Abr 2022)

Gracias buen hombre.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Lucas water sale.
> 
> Acojonado me halló.
> 
> ...


----------



## barullo (12 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El descuento calentito



Como te lo sabes cansaliebres como te lo sabes


----------



## sociedadponzi (12 Abr 2022)

solo faltan isco y ZZ

de aqui no puede salir nada bueno


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Abr 2022)

pero que es esto!!! como avanza la ciencia.


----------



## Chichimango (12 Abr 2022)

Carvajal de central...

Faltan la cabra y la mujer barbuda!


----------



## Lake (12 Abr 2022)

Está aguantando el tipo el Madrid ante un equipo superior tácticamente y con más velocidad . Aunque ahora han parado un poco , parece. Hasta que marcó Rodrigo fue un vendaval.
No se dan ninguna prisa .


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Joder el rogelio


----------



## Roedr (12 Abr 2022)

joder Nacho, y este es rico 'no' jugando al fútbol


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

Personal en ataque


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

Vinicius es muy patético... Está haciendo el ridículo delante de toda Europa el hijoputa...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

vini despejando hacia su porteria


----------



## xilebo (12 Abr 2022)

A manolo lama se la ha caido hasta las RDSI


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

4 minutos...


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

Me parece muy fuerte que el nieto del mítico MARQUITOS nos haya metido el tercero.

Debe ser la única familia de tres generaciones que han jugado y marcado en el Bernabéu.


----------



## barullo (12 Abr 2022)

Que salga a rematar Santillana el corner ese inventao que habrá


----------



## 4motion (12 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> A manolo lama se la ha caido hasta las RDSI



A este le arde el router

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Woden (12 Abr 2022)

Msrcelo y Vater? Pero esto qué coño es.


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

GOL DEL VILLARREAL


----------



## Descuernacabras (12 Abr 2022)

Carvajal de central.


----------



## barullo (12 Abr 2022)

Gol del submarino

Anda jódelos


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## HDR (12 Abr 2022)

Ese córner...

Vinícius hoy está en modo terrorista, necesitamos un francotirador en los andamios del Bernabéu que acabe con esto


----------



## El Lonchafinista (12 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> GOL DEL VILLARREAL



Vamos!!!


----------



## 4motion (12 Abr 2022)

Me da envidia el villareal.

Puto cejas italiano. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Octubrista (12 Abr 2022)

Gol del Villarreal


----------



## Th89 (12 Abr 2022)

Si pasamos hoy es para empezar a creer en milagros


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

Tenemos que meter un gol, la prorroga no la aguantamos con esta defensa ni en broma


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

Jajjajaj.... Casi la lía Carvajal...


----------



## el ruinas II (12 Abr 2022)

regalando corners que vamos sobraos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Carvajal, váter, Marcelo....solo falta ausencio...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

fuera de juego?


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

En serio?


----------



## Linsecte2000 (12 Abr 2022)

Menuda puta flor en el culo nan0.


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

Yo creo que voy a apagar la tele porque tengo muy mal pálpito y creo que nos eliminan.


----------



## 4motion (12 Abr 2022)

Lo de carvajal es para pegarle de hostias hasta lesionarle de por vida.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Abr 2022)

Ese Villaroyall dejando España en alto


----------



## El Lonchafinista (12 Abr 2022)

Lo que esta consiguiendo Emery


----------



## Señor Moscoso (12 Abr 2022)

Si estuviera lukaku habrian marcado 15 goles ya


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

Pero dónde va con Marcelo,este es subnormal...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Abr 2022)

Ojo el VIllarreal, se ha follado a la juve y al Bayern.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

joder con el pulusik, ese la lia...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

joder con el pulusik, ese la lia...


----------



## 4motion (12 Abr 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Lo que esta consiguiendo Emery



Emery es bueno.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> En serio?



Ok, del Villareal: Nosotros no aguantamos 30 minutos, ni en broma


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

La prórroga en el Bernabéu va a ser muuuuyyyy larga para el RM...

Ni con el espíritu de Juanito ciclado creo que aguantan ésto los jugadores...


----------



## 4motion (12 Abr 2022)

Este tío no tiene nivel.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (12 Abr 2022)

Este tío no tiene nivel.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Emery es bueno.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Menos cunado se baja los pantalones y deja que el farsa le prolapse un poco más


----------



## Th89 (12 Abr 2022)

Que alguien haga vudú a todo el Chelsea por Dio


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Abr 2022)

Que me va dar algo foreros!!!!!!!


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

Defensa:

---- Vazquez ---- Carvajal ---- Alaba ----- Marcelo

Que puede salir mal?


----------



## 4motion (12 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Menos cunado se baja los pantalones y deja que el farsa le prolapse un poco más



Yo le cambio por carletto y su hijo a ojos cerrados 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

Rodrygo no ha hecho una mierda después,pero ese gol con la presión no era fácil meterlo...


----------



## El Lonchafinista (12 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Emery es bueno.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



En Valencia lo echaron como agua sucia, lo de la aficion del Valencia es de traca, ya prometia desde que estaba en el Almería.


----------



## Otrasvidas (12 Abr 2022)

Como pasemos,será rizar el rizo. Éstas ya son palabras mayores. No es como el partido ante el PSG en el que se metió el primero y todo vino rodado. Aquí hemos metido el primero y han seguido machacándonos.
Qué escándalo de jugador es Kovacic.


----------



## Evangelion (12 Abr 2022)

Algun enlace que novaya un minuto 
tarde'


----------



## Covid Bryant (12 Abr 2022)

wtf bayer al carrer

liverpool ya espera rival en la final


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Abr 2022)

Que me va dar algo foreros!!!!!!!


Pericoburbujista dijo:


> La prórroga en el Bernabéu va a ser muuuuyyyy larga para el RM...
> 
> Ni con el espíritu de Juanito ciclado creo que aguantan ésto los jugadores...



El Juanito era un puto warro, no se por qué se le venera tanto, son los falsos idolos del Madrid, el 80% no sabe ni quien fue.


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

El problema tb esta: Tuchel es un buen entrenador, les va a decir lo que tienen que hacer.

Carleto, vete a tu saber de que estara hablando: Quizas esta hablando con Casemiro y Kroos, pidiendoles consejo.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

Villarreal en semis... Te cagas....


----------



## Descuernacabras (12 Abr 2022)

Una prórroga con Carvajal de central va a ser una experiencia inolvidable.

Gracias Carleto,¿para qué vamos a tener centrales en el banquillo?


----------



## fachacine (12 Abr 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Algun enlace que novaya un minuto
> tarde'



Sí claro, y Blanca Suarez esta noche en mi cama...


----------



## vayaquesi (12 Abr 2022)

El Madrid saca a Bale o penaltis, son las opciones que le veo.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

FINAL EN ALEMANIA


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Abr 2022)

Lucas-Carvajal-Alaba-Marcelo

Defensa de 3 laterales y un extremo. El legado de Florentino. Espero que no nos piten un córner.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (12 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Villarreal en semis... Te cagas....


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

Si sale Bale espero que no piten los subnormales de la grada...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

El héroe calienta!!!!!!!

Saca a bale ya cabron!!


----------



## Covid Bryant (12 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Sí claro, y Blanca Suarez esta noche en mi cama...



que tal van las pollas en tu boca mandril


----------



## Th89 (12 Abr 2022)

Una línea defensiva con una media de 1.70 contra compis de 1.90.

Si salimos vivos será para estudiarlo.


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

No nos hagamos pajas: Hoy no ganamos ni de conya y lo peor, de lo peor: Contra el Sevilla vamos a estar reventados.


----------



## 4motion (12 Abr 2022)

Bale es capaz de meterla en propia puerta.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> El problema tb esta: Tuchel es un buen entrenador, les va a decir lo que tienen que hacer.
> 
> Carleto, vete a tu saber de que estara hablando: Quizas esta hablando con Casemiro y Kroos, pidiendoles consejo.



Por eso sabía qué hacer tras el otro partido. Carletto termina con Marcelo de lateral y Carvajal de central…


----------



## HDR (12 Abr 2022)

Qué puta angustia, qué asco tener que estar así... Estos jugadores...


----------



## Lomo Plateado (12 Abr 2022)

Calienta Bale.... Pasamos fijo


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

Necesitamos una cantada del portero,ya tarda...


----------



## Linsecte2000 (12 Abr 2022)

Primer disparo a puerta y te llevas la eliminatoria jojojo. Vaya Bayern mªs cutre. Supongo que esto le costará el puesto a Nagelsmann.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Abr 2022)

Saca a Gareto cejudo!


----------



## Descuernacabras (12 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Defensa:
> 
> ---- Vazquez ---- Carvajal ---- Alaba ----- Marcelo
> 
> Que puede salir mal?



Soy el entrenador del Chelsea y les mando colgar balones al área hasta que pite el árbitro el final. Es imposible aguantar este resultado. Hay que ser realistas.


----------



## Chichimango (12 Abr 2022)

Pues os digo una cosa: Bale para un par de carreras de esas que tiembla todo Londres, tiene de sobra...


----------



## El Lonchafinista (12 Abr 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Primer disparo a puerta y te llevas la eliminatoria jojojo. Vaya Bayern mªs cutre. Supongo que esto le costará el puesto a Nagelsmann.



La liga alemana al nivel de la liga francesa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Que hace Marcelo en el campo?...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Saca a Gareto cejudo!


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Abr 2022)

Descuernacabras dijo:


> Soy el entrenador del Chelsea y les mando colgar balones al área hasta que pite el árbitro el final. Es imposible aguantar este resultado. Hay que ser realistas.



Un córner es medio gol. Es todo un chiste.


----------



## HArtS (12 Abr 2022)

El Villarreal a semifinales.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Váter pele sabes...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que hace Marcelo en el campo?...



Algo de sombra hace... Si te fijas bien...


----------



## Chichimango (12 Abr 2022)

Vinicius al rincón de pensar, vaya partidito.


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

Lo unico bueno de que saliera Bale seria que esta vez no seria transparente para el resto de jugadores: Hoy hay ganas de que alguien les salve el culo


----------



## Señor Moscoso (12 Abr 2022)

Nos sacan una media de altura de 40 cm


----------



## colombo1122 (12 Abr 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Como pasemos,será rizar el rizo. Éstas ya son palabras mayores. No es como el partido ante el PSG en el que se metió el primero y todo vino rodado. Aquí hemos metido el primero y han seguido machacándonos.
> Qué escándalo de jugador es Kovacic.



Es que fue asi ante el psg y ante el chelse. El Madrid nunca fue superior


----------



## fachacine (12 Abr 2022)

Benzema está fundido. Bale time.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

Lucas a punto de ser aplastado...


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

Nos ponen presión alta con dos cojones y no sabemos ni salir.

La está sacando Lucas Vázquez jugando de 2.

¿Pero esto qué es?


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

Estos del Chelsea tienen mucha fuerza...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

Gol del Amego nenes...


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

Goooooooool


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Abr 2022)

a vater le van a canear


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Me corrooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Señor Moscoso (12 Abr 2022)

Amegoooooooooollll


----------



## Descuernacabras (12 Abr 2022)

Goooooooooooooooooooolllllll toma toma tomaaaaaaaaaaaaaa goooolllllll


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Gol del Amego nenes...



El 80% de ese gol es de Vinicius


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

Gollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Suprimo (12 Abr 2022)

Lucas Vater es un piojo de alto


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Camavinga puto amo, que recuperación!!


----------



## 4motion (12 Abr 2022)

Joderrrrrrr

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Th89 (12 Abr 2022)

INCREIPLAAAAAA


----------



## El Lonchafinista (12 Abr 2022)

LOL


----------



## qbit (12 Abr 2022)

Ganan los equipos de amarillo.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Camavinga puto amo, que recuperación!!



Lo iba a decir...


----------



## Chichimango (12 Abr 2022)

Venga cojoneeeeeeeeeees!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evangelion (12 Abr 2022)

LOL.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (12 Abr 2022)

Rudiger que le dio un flato?


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

Spielberg en la grada tomando apuntes con humildad.


----------



## Suprimo (12 Abr 2022)

Final española en la Champions


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El 80% de ese gol es de Vinicius



Es lo único bueno que ha hecho en todo el partido...


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

Estos son capaces de meter 1 gol mas y decir, chavales no habia que preocuparse, si hemos terminado empatando el partido.

Recuerdo que hemos metido 2 goles seguidos.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

Negros y moros, no seas racista...


----------



## 4motion (12 Abr 2022)

El gol la mitad es de camavinga 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## el ruinas II (12 Abr 2022)

TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMA


----------



## Ritalapollera (12 Abr 2022)

Deberían ir 3-2 a favor del Madrid ahora mismo, que no se os olvide.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## qbit (12 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Ganan los equipos de amarillo.



Menos mal que no.


----------



## Octubrista (12 Abr 2022)

Suerte que se resbaló el central y Benzemá estaba solo.

Si con todo esto no gana el Madrid, no sé qué más necesitan.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Abr 2022)

Ole ole


----------



## fachacine (12 Abr 2022)

El gol es de Camavinga, me cago en Carletto


----------



## Roedr (12 Abr 2022)

Por Dios Benzemaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa esa testa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (12 Abr 2022)

a ver que me pierdo estamos en la prórroga ya?¿


----------



## Covid Bryant (12 Abr 2022)

benzemoro

ahora le toca al chelsi meter 2 que en penales el negro saltarin ese no me da buena espina


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Abr 2022)

Recuperacion de carapinga en el gol


----------



## pepetemete (12 Abr 2022)

Os habéis fijado que los blancos son minoría


----------



## Suprimo (12 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Menos mal que no.



no está diciendo ninguna mentira, el partido ha sido horroroso


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> El gol es de Camavinga, me cago en Carletto



Salir con Kroos es de retra,nos han pasado por encima de mala manera...


----------



## El Lonchafinista (12 Abr 2022)

Entra el moro Ziyech


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

Qué largo se nos va a hacer amegos

Voy a por la medicación


----------



## Chichimango (12 Abr 2022)

Y en la segunda parte de la prórroga, sacará a Bale para que trinque alguna contra y termine de vacunar a los pérfidos estos. 

Grande Carletto!


----------



## 4motion (12 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Salir con Kroos es de retra,nos han pasado por encima de mala manera...



Kroos es un diésel TDI con medidor de masa de aire jodido.

Puto carletto.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (12 Abr 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Y en la segunda parte de la prórroga, sacará a Bale para que trinque alguna contra y termine de vacunar a los pérfidos estos.
> 
> Grande Carletto!



era tot part del plá


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Mete a bale por vinicius joder!!!!


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> a ver que me pierdo estamos en la prórroga ya?¿



5-4


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

Vaya palizón lleva Vinicius encima,debe tener las piernas temblando


----------



## Suprimo (12 Abr 2022)

Un entrenador, por mvcho que nos alegre en la prórroga, no lo querría para hacer cambios en el 85'


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

El moro que ha sacado Tuchel hace un rato, tiene cara de ser muy hijoputa... ¡¡¡ Al loro ¡¡¡


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mete a bale por vinicius joder!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Lo del Villareal acojonante!!!


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Abr 2022)

Si Florentino no hubiera tenido tanto orgullo para fichar un central, a lo mejor hasta ganábamos la Copa de Europa… auto-sabotaje todo…


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

El madrid tiene que intentar en algunos momentos dormir el partido.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> El moro que ha sacado Tuchel hace un rato, tiene cara de ser muy hijoputa... ¡¡¡ Al loro ¡¡¡



Este es el que nos vacuno cuando estaba en el Ajax hace unos añitos...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Camavinga es espectacular macho.


----------



## HDR (12 Abr 2022)

AUTOPASE DE LÚCAS VAZQUEZ @Obiwanchernobil


----------



## Suprimo (12 Abr 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Entra el moro Ziyech



Nigga por moro, da para juego de baraja de cartas...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Abr 2022)

Primer centro que le pasa por encima a Lucas Vazquez, esto nos va causar problemas, demasiados enanos en defensa.


----------



## Chichimango (12 Abr 2022)

Camavinga parece un veterano, joder, que tío más desaprovechao.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (12 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo del Villareal acojonante!!!



Como han dicho los jugadores llevaban un pequeñio altavoz en el uniforme con la sintonia de mercadooo-o-na mercadonaaaa lo cual ha terminado por derroer mentalmente a los alemanes por tener que escucharlo durante 90 minutos. les ha dejado las skills a -50


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> Como han dicho los jugadores llevaban un pequeñio altavoz en el uniforme con la sintonia de mercadooo-o-na mercadonaaaa lo cual ha terminado por derroer mentalmente a los alemanes por tener que escucharlo durante 90 minutos. les ha dejado las skills a -50


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Camavinga es espectacular macho.



CAmavinga esta sustituyendo a Casemiro y a Kroos y lo esta haciendo mejor que los 2 juntos.


----------



## Otrasvidas (12 Abr 2022)

Muy factible el pleno de equipos españoles.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

Jjajajajajja.... Vaya pizarrón que ha sacado Tuchel para explicar la táctica a los jugadores ¡¡¡¡ Jajjajajaj


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

15 minutos de puro dolor nos esperan

Menos mal que compré reservas de doritos tex mex y coronitas porque no lo veía claro


----------



## jester (12 Abr 2022)

Metes a Vale ahora y los matas, ahí lo dejo

Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Hay una cámara siguiendo a bale


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

A ver el Chelsea tiene que meter un moton de balones a la olla: Courtois tiene que echarle huevos y hacerse el duenyo del area.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

Increíble las dos eliminatorias taaaan en contra que podría pasar el Madrid...no se repite algo así en 100 años


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

Joder... Cualquiera le dice algo al arbi... Te pega una galleta y te descuadra la cara... Joder...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Jorginho, te cagas mucho cuidado.


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

jester dijo:


> Metes a Vale ahora y los matas, ahí lo dejo
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk



A bale no lo puede sacar, si algun jugador del madrid se lesiona y no puedes hacer cambios la has cagado.


----------



## Chichimango (12 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Increíble las dos eliminatorias taaaan en contra que podría pasar el Madrid...no se repite algo así en 100 años



Lo malo es que agotamos toda la chorra de los próximos diez años.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Abr 2022)

SAle SAUl os acordais de el?


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

Ahi Carvajal, hazte el lesionado,....,y pierde 10 minutos ahi,....


----------



## 4motion (12 Abr 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Lo malo es que agotamos toda la chorra de los próximos diez años.



Con mbappe no la necesitas.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

Saúl Moñíguez


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Lo malo es que agotamos toda la chorra de los próximos diez años.



Si,realmente sería de locos estar en semis...


----------



## jester (12 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> A bale no lo puede sacar, si algun jugador del madrid se lesiona y no puedes hacer cambios la has cagado.



Hay que jugarsela cuando se tiene ventaja Vini está con estiramientos hace rato y vamos a sufrir como perros si no metemos otro

Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## el ruinas II (12 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hay una cámara siguiendo a bale



bale es una wunderwaffe, carletto solo la va a utilizar en caso de extrema necesidad


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

Pensad que los del Chelsi están sufriendo más que nosotros. 

Que se jodan.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

A Havertz le das un rifle y se lía a tiros ahí mismo...


----------



## qbit (12 Abr 2022)

Casi nos hacen un benzemagol.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (12 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Pensad que los del Chelsi están sufriendo más que nosotros.
> 
> Que se jodan.



Solo deseo que mañana larguen al calvo filosofo de los cojones


----------



## Sanctis (12 Abr 2022)

El Chelsea marcará.


----------



## Th89 (12 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> A bale no lo puede sacar, si algun jugador del madrid se lesiona y no puedes hacer cambios la has cagado.



Bale va bien por alto, que es nuestra peor faceta de lejos con la defensa de Minions que hay sobre el campo.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (12 Abr 2022)

Camavinga es medio Real Madrid ahora mismo


----------



## Chichimango (12 Abr 2022)

Va a salir Cebollas para chupar balón.


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> CAmavinga esta sustituyendo a Casemiro y a Kroos y lo esta haciendo mejor que los 2 juntos.



Y me olvidaba, haciendolo con una sencillez increible


----------



## Suprimo (12 Abr 2022)

Juega mejor Curtuá con el pie que la mitac de la plantilla madridista...


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

Valverde es una bestia física macho. Parece un negrazo premium. 110 minutos y no se cansa el cabrón, sprints y zancadas de 2 metros defendiendo y atacando ocmo una máquina. Brutal.


----------



## Andr3ws (12 Abr 2022)

90 minuti en el Bernabéu son molto longos…


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Ceballos....

Luego que porque bale pasa
Marcelo literalmente no puede correr...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (12 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ceballos....
> 
> Luego que porque bale pasa
> Marcelo literalmente no puede correr...



pero si acaba de salir. a lo mejor tiene un juanete el hombre...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

A Tuchel le va a dar un soponcio...


----------



## el ruinas II (12 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ceballos....
> 
> Luego que porque bale pasa
> Marcelo literalmente no puede correr...



como deben estar isco y ausencias para que juegue marccelo...


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A Havertz le das un rifle y se lía a tiros ahí mismo...



Y tuchel no digamos


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

El calvo ciclado amonestando al alemán neurótico.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Abr 2022)

Marcelo es un tocinete, ha jugado media hora y parece que hubiera corrido 2 dias por el Sahara.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

otia el tuchel como se ha puesto ,,, parece el chiguagua de mi vecino...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Encurtidos el sobrao


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

Courtoissss


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

Rodrygo está haciendo un gran partido...

Milagro de Curtuá...


----------



## El Lonchafinista (12 Abr 2022)

El moro


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

Ceballos? WTF?


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

Ceballo, tiene sentido,....


----------



## Suprimo (12 Abr 2022)

Pues no gusta un pelo que te entren así y tiren a portería...


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Ceballos? WTF?



Da igual,se trata de meter gente que corra


----------



## Sanctis (12 Abr 2022)

Vamos Chelsea mete uno, joder.


----------



## 4motion (12 Abr 2022)

El chelsea a bombear balones, Xavi STYLE.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## el ruinas II (12 Abr 2022)

marcelo esta parado en varios sitios del campo


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

10 minutos todavía me cago en mi vida obrera


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

Madre mía... Casi del Chelsi...


----------



## Chichimango (12 Abr 2022)

Hoy se nos ha aparecido todo el santoral, hamijos.


----------



## colombo1122 (12 Abr 2022)

Bufff. S cayo otra vez el link. Joder k partidazo


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Vamos Chelsea mete uno, joder.



Ignore?


----------



## Suprimo (12 Abr 2022)

Y otra oportunidac, flojísima la defensa


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

2 minutos...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Abr 2022)

Dios vaya repeticion... cuantas cabezas le saca el Havertz a Carvajal? que coño esta haciendo Ancelloti, donde esta nabo?


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

Sufrimiento extremo...


----------



## Andr3ws (12 Abr 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Hoy se nos ha aparecido todo el santoral, hamijos.



Si, San Florentimo incluido.


----------



## el ruinas II (12 Abr 2022)

el sufrimiento a que estamos sometidos los madridistas en estas eliminatorias es inhumano


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

Lexatin paentro.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

Miedo escénico... Miedo escénico del Chelsi; porque lo ha tenido...


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

Spielberg atendido de urgencias en el palco.


----------



## Silluzollope (12 Abr 2022)

Todo apuntaba a que iba a ser duro, pero no que cagariamos tantos melones hoy.


----------



## Th89 (12 Abr 2022)

He perdido como 5 años de vida esta noche.


----------



## Andr3ws (12 Abr 2022)

Lo Del Real Madrid en esta competición es de estudio por parte de alguna universidad.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

3 minutos mas...


----------



## 11kjuan (12 Abr 2022)

Por cierto el primer gol que ha marcado Marcos Alonso, porque lo ha anulado ?


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Por cierto el primer gol que ha marcado Marcos Alonso, porque lo ha anulado ?



MAno previa...


----------



## El Lonchafinista (12 Abr 2022)

Modric TDI


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Abr 2022)

Saúl...joder,no me extraña lo suyo...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

Una cosa...

A Modric tenéis que hacerle una estatua en Concha Espina... Vaya jugadorazo de época...


----------



## xilebo (12 Abr 2022)

1 min yaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ritalapollera (12 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Por cierto el primer gol que ha marcado Marcos Alonso, porque lo ha anulado ?



Por la superliga...

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Octubrista (12 Abr 2022)

Van a perder a Benzemá por culpa de un planteamiento de mierda... un partido que tenían ganado de disputarlo desde el inicio.


----------



## Suprimo (12 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> 3 minutos mas...



Es como añadir 15 minvtos es una parte regular


----------



## Andr3ws (12 Abr 2022)

Ahora sale Carleto al centro del campo disfrazado de Gladiator gritando aquello de 

¿¿¿¿OS HABÉIS DIVERTIDO????

¿¿¿¿OS HABÉIS DIVERTIDO????


----------



## 11kjuan (12 Abr 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Por la superliga...
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Florentimo ?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

Final....

Enhorabuena merengues....


----------



## Vanatico (12 Abr 2022)

HALAAAAAAAAAAAAA MADRIDDDDDDDDDD!!!
Fantastico el Villarealll y mañana el Atletiii

Plenooooo de equipos españoles!!!!


----------



## Evangelion (12 Abr 2022)

LOL


----------



## Señor Moscoso (12 Abr 2022)

A mamarla! Road to 14, ahora a ver Rac1 y reirse de los antis


----------



## 4motion (12 Abr 2022)

Puff.

Han. Bajado todos los santos.

Que necesidad puto carletto? 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (12 Abr 2022)

no me lo puedo de creer


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

FINAL


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (12 Abr 2022)

Aghhhhhhhh...


----------



## Chichimango (12 Abr 2022)

Jojojo


----------



## artemis (12 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Bueno señores...
> 
> Hasta aquí la participación del RM en Champions...
> 
> ...



Quiero reivindicar a mi hamijo @Pericoburbujista es un puto crack, no tiene ni puta idea de fútbol, solo hay que meter al contrario de lo que diga... Es una puta mina de oro


----------



## 11kjuan (12 Abr 2022)

Esto es el Madrid señores, se viene a sufrir, porque hay que sudar la camiseta.

Si quieres algo más tranquilo pues te vas a ver el musical del Rey Leon


----------



## Descuernacabras (12 Abr 2022)

Tomaaaaaaaaaaa en semifinalessssssssss.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Abr 2022)

solo ganan robando....


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

Hala a tomar por culo.

Los catalanes hundidos un día más y nosotros un día más en la oficina.

Adrenalina 100% real no fake, yes sir. This is MADRID.


----------



## GeniusForce (12 Abr 2022)

-Hala Madrid-


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

Alaba, debe decir: Esto es el madrid: Dios esta con nosotros.


----------



## Suprimo (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## el ruinas II (12 Abr 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Hoy se nos ha aparecido todo el santoral, hamijos.



estamos en semana santa, bajo la proteccion de santa rita, la patrona de los casos imposibles


----------



## 4motion (12 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Esto es el Madrid señores, se viene a sufrir, porque hay que sudar la camiseta.
> 
> Si quieres algo más tranquilo pues te vas a ver el musical del Rey Leon



No había necesidad.

Es una cagada del abuelo y de su hijo.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Evangelion (12 Abr 2022)

Ha pasado el Madrid con una defensa formada por Vazquez, Carvajal, Alaba y Marcelo.....


----------



## xilebo (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Quiero reivindicar a mi hamijo @Pericoburbujista es un puto crack, no tiene ni puta idea de fútbol, solo hay que meter al contrario de lo que diga... Es una puta mina de oro



*CALLA GORDO ¡¡¡¡ Y MAÑANA A FOLLAROS A LA PUTA DE LA GUARDILOCA ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡*


----------



## Andr3ws (12 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Florentimo ?



Hace años, no se si en tiempos de elecciones, llenaron la zona del Bernabéu de pegatinas y carteles que ponía Florentimo Dimisión. Me descojonaba cada vez que lo veía.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Abr 2022)

Hemos pasado a semifinales con dos centrales de 1.73 y 1.80. Esto ha tenido que ser obra del contragafe.


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

Pedrerol da miedo.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

@ravenare @Manero @Sir Connor @Lemavos


----------



## Th89 (12 Abr 2022)

Fusilen al italiano, por DIOS.


----------



## 11kjuan (12 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Alaba, debe decir: Esto es el madrid: Dios esta con nosotros.



Dios es del Madrid salvo los días que se va y se transmuta en humano para trabajarse a una chorteen y se le olvida el fútbol.


----------



## Von Rudel (12 Abr 2022)

centesino Robo del Real de Madrid.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

El Rogelio estaba desatado
Le ha tenido que calmar el mamadou alaba


----------



## artemis (12 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> *CALLA GORDO ¡¡¡¡ Y MAÑANA A FOLLAROS A LA PUTA DE LA GUARDILOCA ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡*



Eres mi idolo cabron, no hago más que meter em bet365 a lo contrario que dices... Te debo más de una cerveza....


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Abr 2022)

comepipas contentos perpetrando otro robo...circulen!


----------



## _Suso_ (12 Abr 2022)

Tenemos la tremenda suerte de ser del club que siempre remonta:


----------



## circus maximus (12 Abr 2022)

Inexplicable,le tenían que haber caído 6 ó 7 goles al madric

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ravenare (12 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> @ravenare @Manero @Sir Connor @Lemavos



Te alegras de las victorias del Madrid? Eres un gran colchoneta.


----------



## artemis (12 Abr 2022)

Que se jodan los ingleses, menuda robada le ha pegado el árbitro GIBRALTAR ESPAÑOL


----------



## 11kjuan (12 Abr 2022)

Venga hala Madrid y hasta mañana, que del remo no nos libra nadie.
Taluec, que tengan buena noche


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Te alegras de las victorias del Madrid? Eres un gran colchoneta.



Es que vivi en cataluña un año...


----------



## filets (12 Abr 2022)

Hay un par de jugadores que se han retirado lesionados que ahora estan saltando celebrando el pase


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (12 Abr 2022)

Afgggggg que paliza afghhhh...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (12 Abr 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Eres mi idolo cabron, no hago más que meter em bet365 a lo contrario que dices... Te debo más de una cerveza....



Jajjajaajajaj... Qué hijoputa ¡¡¡¡¡

Ya he prometido hacerme una paja en honor al Atleti si mañana os folláis a la puta esa ¡¡¡¡... No espero menos de vosotros ¡¡¡¡


----------



## fachacine (12 Abr 2022)

No he sufrido más en mi vida, Carletto me cago en tu puta madre


----------



## josemanuelb (12 Abr 2022)

Qué sufrimiento.

El Chelsea muy superior.

Se ha pasado como contra el peseyé.

Su puta madre.


----------



## tururut12 (12 Abr 2022)

Los jugadores del Real Madrid son unos hijos de la gran putaaaaaa. Siempre en el filo de la navaja haciendo sufrir lo indecible. Creo que lo hacen aposta.


----------



## manutartufo (12 Abr 2022)

Si con todo viejos, la mitad lesionados, sin banquillo ,pasamos y en semis , 

A quien cojones le sorprende de q cuando estábamos full ganaranos tres seguidas .


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

Queda demostrado que lo más importante de un entrenador del Madrid es que tenga flor en el culo, como Carlo, Zidane o Del Bosque.

El Madrid es inexxplicable. La suerte mezclada con la potra y el ADN afortunado o qué sé sho.


----------



## Andr3ws (12 Abr 2022)

Solo quedan 3 partidos…. 

Uno cuatroooooo


----------



## Hannibal (12 Abr 2022)

Aquí o ganamos con épica o no ganamos 

Y luego a decir que lo fácil es ser del Madrid, mecagoenmiputavida.
Hala Madrid hijosdeputa!!!


----------



## HDR (12 Abr 2022)

El escudo.


----------



## qbit (12 Abr 2022)

Si se clasifica el Pateti será ya un abuso en Europa.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> MAno previa...



por sus cohones morenos el pvto calbo de arbitro


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Abr 2022)

como no te voy a robal...como no te voy a robal


----------



## Chispeante (12 Abr 2022)

Mensaje para el resto de equipos: Da igual que seáis mejores, más jóvenes, más rápidos y con más plantilla. Da igual que hayáis jugado mejor y merecierais la victoria, da igual, no le deis más vueltas. El PSG y el Chelsea fueron mejores pero al final ha sido el Madrid el que ha pasado. Por algo será.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Te alegras de las victorias del Madrid? Eres un gran colchoneta.




Quieres un cartucho de la nintendo?


----------



## manutartufo (12 Abr 2022)

Los rivales tb fallan xq ajustan mucho etc porque tenemos un señor portero que saben que con tiritos no hay gol.

Hoy courtu se ha meado del Chelsea.


----------



## Andr3ws (12 Abr 2022)

Pues yo creo que lo del Chelsea tiene mucho mérito, siendo un equipo hiperputeado por asunto extradeportivos. 
Así que Olé por ellos.


----------



## Descuernacabras (12 Abr 2022)

Vaya sufrimiento joer, pero al final mereció la pena. ¡Estamos en semis!

¡Hala Madrid!


----------



## filets (12 Abr 2022)

Bale, Hazard, Isco y Mariano no juegan NUNCA pero ocupan una ficha del primer equipo
Marcelo, Asensio, Jovic y Ceballos no juegan CASI NUNCA y tambien tienen ficha

El Madrid deberia tener 24 jugadores disponibles, pero solo tiene 16.
¿Nadie se va a hacer responsable de este desastre?


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

Mi resumen del partido es sencillo:

- Los primeros 15 minutos estabamos jugando muy, muy bien, hasta que los 3 de siempre han bajado el ritmo. Despues, el partido estaba bajo control, pero cada vez estabamos mas atras.
- La CMK nos esta matando: hoy hemos jugado 75 minutos con ellos y Carletto solo ha cambiado cuando la eliminatoria estaba perdida.

Lo mejor? Lo de siempre: Sale Camavinga y deja en ridiculo a Casemiro y a Kroos.

Carleto se tiene que ir cagando leches, hoy hubiera entendido que quisiera darles una chance mas, pero joder, esperar otra vez hasta el minuto 75 y hacerlo solo cuando esta todo perdido: Es un gran hijo de puta.

10 semifinales en 12 anyos: Vaya locura


----------



## filets (12 Abr 2022)

Yota Yordi llorando como un niño pequeño


----------



## artemis (12 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quieres un cartucho de la nintendo?



Que jopvta eres @Obiwanchernobil no puedes como Forero revelación reirte y humillar a @ravenare así, voy a rezar también por tu alma en la plaza de San Pedro


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Te alegras de las victorias del Madrid? Eres un gran colchoneta.



Vosotros jugais los jueves, no?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Que jopvta eres @Obiwanchernobil no puedes como Forero revelación reirte y humillar a @ravenare así, voy a rezar también por tu alma en la plaza de San Pedro


----------



## Chichimango (12 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quieres un cartucho de la nintendo?



Ya estás hablando solo otra vez?


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

Nos comunican que Spielberg mantiene las constantes vitales y todo ha quedado en un susto.

Demasiadas emociones para un moñas.


----------



## Th89 (12 Abr 2022)

Me ha recordado terriblemente a aquel partido que fue a prórroga contra el Bayern en la última Champions que ganamos, que fue además por un gol que no tenía que haber subido nunca, como el del córner de hoy.

Pero el sufrimiento de aquel día no fue el de hoy, ni de lejos


----------



## 4motion (12 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Mi resumen del partido es sencillo:
> 
> - Los primeros 15 minutos estabamos jugando muy, muy bien, hasta que los 3 de siempre han bajado el ritmo. Despues, el partido estaba bajo control, pero cada vez estabamos mas atras.
> - La CMK nos esta matando: hoy hemos jugado 75 minutos con ellos y Carletto solo ha cambiado cuando la eliminatoria estaba perdida.
> ...



Camavinga debe ser titular siempre por encima del diésel TDI alemán con medidor de masa de aire averiado.

Lo ve cualquiera, menos el puto abuelo cejas e hijo. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## artemis (12 Abr 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Me ha recordado terriblemente a aquel partido que fue a prórroga contra el Bayern en la última Champions que ganamos, que fue además por un gol que no tenía que haber subido nunca, como el del córner de hoy.
> 
> Pero el sufrimiento de aquel día no fue el de hoy, ni de lejos



Pero que dices, si el madris tiene más robos que titulos, si solo hubiera sido uno...


----------



## xilebo (12 Abr 2022)

*Culers esta noche*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

No decimos nada pero el Villareal ha eliminado al Bayer....

Si mañana el Atlético elimina al city se nos queda una champions bonita con el Liverpool como único inglés.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Th89 (12 Abr 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Pero que dices, si el madris tiene más robos que titulos, si solo hubiera sido uno...



A llorar a la llorería, buena indigestión tendrás esta noche


----------



## manutartufo (12 Abr 2022)

Cuál ha sido el robo? El gol que es mano ,que anulan porque le da en la mano. Menudo robo pitar una mano que le da en la mano ufffgggggg tremendo.


----------



## Vanatico (12 Abr 2022)

En los ultimos 12 años el Madrid 10 años en semifinales.
Nadie le iguala.
El REY manda.


----------



## ravenare (12 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quieres un cartucho de la nintendo?



Ahora mismo querría de esa mierda que te metes por la nariz , te seré sincero.


----------



## xilebo (12 Abr 2022)

*Casualmente solo se revisan ciertas acciones para un equipo solo*


----------



## Hannibal (12 Abr 2022)

Línea defensiva de la prórroga:
Lucas - Carvajal - Alaba - Marcelo

0 goles encajados


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No decimos nada pero el Villareal ha eliminado al Bayer....
> 
> Si mañana el Atlético elimina al city se nos queda una champions bonita con el Liverpool como único inglés.



el villareal solo perdio la supercopa ante el chelsea porque tenia 7 "positivos asintomaticos"


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Abr 2022)

piperos se van a dormir contentos tras otro robo en uropa


----------



## Roedr (12 Abr 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede recomendar un sitio de apuestas donde se pueda poner dinero a que los tres equipos españoles se clasifican? Tengo un pálpito.



@tali, ¿hiciste la apuesta?. Si ganas, serás el arúspice oficial del hilo.


----------



## artemis (12 Abr 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> A llorar a la llorería, buena indigestión tendrás esta noche



Sinceramente me la suda, odio más a los piratas que a los putos ladrones patrios


----------



## HDR (12 Abr 2022)

Dejar ir a Kovacic fue un error BRUTAL


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (12 Abr 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Fusilen al italiano, por DIOS.



Pues yo fichaba a Tuchel.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Xequinfumfa (12 Abr 2022)

Este equipo es patrimonio de la humanidad, joder. ¡Qué locura!

Yo ya daba el partido por perdido, como es natural. Y me han vuelto a cerrar la boca. Con Nacho, con Lucas Vázquez, con Marcelo, con Modric jugando los 120 minutos, con Benzema reventado....

¿Pero cómo se puede vivir sin ser madridista?

Hala Madrid siempre.


----------



## Roedr (12 Abr 2022)

Mañana a muerte con el Atleti.


----------



## artemis (12 Abr 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Ahora mismo querría de esa mierda que te metes por la nariz , te seré sincero.



Yota yordi también quiere colocarse hoy... Ver la Champions con las zapatillas de estar por casa y salir jodio debe escocer


----------



## Edge2 (12 Abr 2022)

Gente en la cibelex...


----------



## Fiodor (12 Abr 2022)

Otro milagro después de un partido muy flojo. Han salido confiados en exceso y a estos niveles eso se paga. Que el Madrid esté en semifinales de Champions y líder de la Liga, con bastante distancia, es algo muy sorprendente con una plantilla tan reducida...


----------



## manutartufo (12 Abr 2022)

10 semis en 12 años y hablan de robo, envidia diría yo.


----------



## 4motion (12 Abr 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Pues yo fichaba a Tuchel.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



Yo también sin duda.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No decimos nada pero el Villareal ha eliminado al Bayer....
> 
> Si mañana el Atlético elimina al city se nos queda una champions bonita con el Liverpool como único inglés.



Si el atletico pasa podemos pasar a la final y ahi da igual lo que nos encontremos.

Contra el City no podemos hacer nada, Ancelotti volvera a poner a los de siempre y volveremos a ver los mismos problemas de hoy: Y en esta eliminatoria hemos tenido una potra que no se puede narrar (y de la del PSG ni hablamos).

Me da igual que ganemos la champions, la liga y su puta madre: Carleto se tiene que largar porque el anyo que viene va a seguir jugando con los mismos (no me extranyaria que intentara la renovacion de marcelo).

Por cierto, nosotros solemos llegar a semifinales, pero ahi solemos cagarla; despues las finales, normalmente la ganamos. Asi que nos interesa que gane el atletico.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (12 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Bale, Hazard, Isco y Mariano no juegan NUNCA pero ocupan una ficha del primer equipo
> Marcelo, Asensio, Jovic y Ceballos no juegan CASI NUNCA y tambien tienen ficha
> 
> El Madrid deberia tener 24 jugadores disponibles, pero solo tiene 16.
> ¿Nadie se va a hacer responsable de este desastre?



Mis dieses.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## josemanuelb (12 Abr 2022)

Hay que fichar otro central y Camavinga titular.

Todavía no sé cómo hemos pasado las 2 eliminatorias pero estamos en semis otra vez.


----------



## xilebo (12 Abr 2022)

*Nadie remonta como el Madrid*

El equipo de Ancelotti sobrevive, en un final heroico, al partidazo del Chelsea y se clasifica en la prórroga gracias a otro gol de Benzema.


----------



## cebollo (12 Abr 2022)

Hemos eliminado al campeón de Europa con Carvajal de central. Y con Marcelo.


----------



## 4motion (12 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Si el atletico pasa podemos pasar a la final y ahi da igual lo que nos encontremos.
> 
> Contra el City no podemos hacer nada, Ancelotti volvera a poner a los de siempre y volveremos a ver los mismos problemas de hoy: Y en esta eliminatoria hemos tenido una potra que no se puede narrar (y de la del PSG ni hablamos).
> 
> ...



Contra el City de guardiola y los mismos hijos de puta de siempre de carletto antes de ZZ.

A LA PUTA CALLE.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## filets (12 Abr 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> piperos se van a dormir contentos tras otro robo en uropa






A la cueva


----------



## ccc (12 Abr 2022)

Y ya para terminar, esto es ADN: El saber sufrir, lo mismo que Nadal.

Esa es la diferencia con el BCN, que pierde ventajas, no se sabe reponer y acaba humillado: Solo cuando vienen de cara saben estar, en otro caso al carrer


----------



## El Juani (12 Abr 2022)

Estos partidos acortan años de vida, no me jodáis


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (12 Abr 2022)

No hay un equipo en España con el físico del Chelsea, mucho merito que les hayamos echado.


----------



## ravenare (12 Abr 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Yota yordi también quiere colocarse hoy... Ver la Champions con las zapatillas de estar por casa y salir jodio debe escocer



No se quien es ese tipo. Supongo que algún fantoche que sale por la TV. Ahora en serio el partido ha estado entretenido , los otros han jugado mejor pero esa es la gracia de esto. Que me jode, pues claro.


----------



## Roedr (12 Abr 2022)

Pillé un stream de valdanágoras, debe ser la transmisión oficial en España, y me dio por poner el audio cuando veía que íbamos a ganar. Los cabrones se pasaron, desde el pinito final, hablando de lo superior que había sido el Chelsea. Ninguno se acordó del partido de ida. 

Hay gente que paga por eso. Ver para creer.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Abr 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Hemos eliminado al campeón de Europa con Carvajal de central. Y con Marcelo.



Y con Lucas. El más alto en defensa medía 1.80. Es tan épico como lamentable a nivel de club.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1023302
> 
> 
> A la cueva



pa la saca

fdo. curro "carvahal" jimenez


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

Siendo positivos, pasamos sufriendo como putas siempre, PERO LOS DEMÁS CAEN.

Los del Bayern deben estar humilladísimos de caer con un equipo de pueblo.


----------



## Th89 (12 Abr 2022)

Aunque mañana esté zombi, tengo que ver un poco a la culerada y el antimadridismo mamar un poco en el Chirincirco


----------



## Roedr (12 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Dejar ir a Kovacic fue un error BRUTAL



Bueno, quería más minutos y pidió largarse. El Madrid no es una jaula como el PSG, respecta la voluntad de los jugadores. Hay que aceptarlo.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (12 Abr 2022)

El Chelsea es una barbaridad de equipo de fútbol, por cierto. Much respect, mates!


----------



## Roedr (12 Abr 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Hemos eliminado al campeón de Europa con Carvajal de central. Y con Marcelo.



hehe


----------



## Edu.R (12 Abr 2022)

No sé ni que decir.

LAS ALMAS PÉRDIDAS DEL BERNABEU. JODER.


----------



## 4motion (12 Abr 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Aunque mañana esté zombi, tengo que ver un poco a la culerada y el antimadridismo mamar un poco en el Chirincirco



Saludos a xota y a la mature Barcelo. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ironpipo (12 Abr 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> el sufrimiento a que estamos sometidos los madridistas en estas eliminatorias es inhumano



Valdrá la pena cuando está pasee por la cibeles


----------



## 8=> (12 Abr 2022)

Creo que el 100% vamos con el Atleti mañana, para su rabia y humillación, porque les jode que les tengamos simpatía de modestos inofensivos.


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (13 Abr 2022)

Semifinales contra el Atlético y final contra el Villarreal.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## xilebo (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## 4motion (13 Abr 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Semifinales contra el Atlético y final contra el Villarreal.
> 
> Cuidado pues.



Firmo YA.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edu.R (13 Abr 2022)

Es que tiene HUEVOS como los españoles saben competir. Como hemos aprendido.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (13 Abr 2022)

Os lo dije la misma noche del 1-3: nada de confiarse, que la eliminatoria no estaba ganada, que el Chelsea es muy buen equipo. 

Hoy también hemos merecido quedar eliminados, pero entonces, ¿Cómo se explica que hayamos pasado? No tengo respuesta; la épica, la camiseta, la suerte...lo que queráis. Afortunadamente este deporte tiene un componente de aleatoriedad elevado, que en este caso nos ha favorecido.

Ya hemos dicho mil veces que CMK no vale para partidos contra equipos gordos. Sale Camavinga y mejora la cosa. Este chaval tiene que jugar más, por favor. El físico importa y mucho. Hace falta reforzar el medio campo con gente fuerte. No tengo nada contra Kroos pero no se puede jugar al tran tran contra equipos que no quieren jugar al tran tran.

También se sabía que Nacho-Alaba por alto no daba seguridad. Pero bueno, era lo que tenemos.

Estamos agarrados al dúo Vini-Benzema. Recemos para que no se lesionen. Vini que digan lo que quieran, pero es una pesadilla para los equipos contrarios; incluso para los equipos top. 

Me alegro de que haya pasado el villareal, eliminando a uno de los favoritos. Ojalá pase mañana el ATM del Cholo, jugando un 1--5--5, con gol en el minuto 90 a la salida de un corner y otro en el 120 por resbalón del portero. 

Creo que ha sido peor que el día del PSG. Lo teníamos de nuestro lado después del 1-3, y no hemos sabido manejar el partido. Contra los franceses estaba eufórico, hoy estoy agotado jaja, creo que al público del estadio le ha pasado algo parecido. Estamos demasiado agotados como para celebrar nada. No puede ser bueno tanto sufrimiento, nos matan. Me he acordado de la película snatch (cerdos y diamantes), donde el gitano Brad Pitt apostaba en sus propias peleas y no caía cuando se suponía para ganar más pasta.


----------



## filets (13 Abr 2022)

El Eintracht es mejor que el Chelsea, me lo ha dicho YotaYordi


----------



## sociedadponzi (13 Abr 2022)

la verdad que se ha notado la falta de limitao


----------



## ccc (13 Abr 2022)

Encima se queja, 

kroos is not happy - YouTube


----------



## tururut12 (13 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Queda demostrado que lo más importante de un entrenador del Madrid es que tenga flor en el culo, como Carlo, Zidane o Del Bosque.
> 
> El Madrid es inexxplicable. La suerte mezclada con la potra y el ADN afortunado o qué sé sho.



Esto que comentas, aunque parezca increíble, es fundamental. En el Real Madrid ha habido entrenadores cenizos como Boskov, Beenhaker (en Copa de Europa), Benito Floro, Mourinho y el más gafe de todos, con diferencia, Alfredo di Stefano.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Abr 2022)

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ ANCELOTTI = ABSOLUTA BASURA !!!!!!!*

lo llevo diciendo hace varios meses.

un puto viejo cabezon que juega con 11 putos jugadores todo el año
de los cuales minimo 3 estan VIEJOS : empezando por kroos y casemiro. modric no tanto pero parecido : no puede jugar los 90 minutos

LO MISMO QUE CON EL PSG EN PARIS
LO MISMO QUE CON EL PSG EN MADRID
LO MISMO HOY CON EL CHELSEA EN MADRID ---->

----> HASTA QUE NO SACÓ A LOS JOVENES EMPEZANDO POR CAMAVINGA
NO HUBO RECUPERACION REMONTADA Y GANAR.

KROOS NO PUEDE SER YA MAS TITULAR
VALVERDE Y CAMAVINGA TITULARES YA DE UNA PUTA VEZ !!!!

Y EL CABRON ITALIANO QUE NO HACE CAMBIOS HASTA QUE NOS DAN POR CULO PERO BIEN DADO!!!
EL CHELSEA LLEVABA TODO EL PARTIDO PASANDONOS POR ENCIMA EMPEZANDO POR EL MEDIO DEL CAMPO, 
PUES EL MIERDA ANCELOTTI HABIA PUESTO A CASEMIRO CASI DE TERCER CENTRAL PERDIENDO EL CENTRO DEL CAMPO
Y MANTIENE A KROOS HASTA QUE GRACIAS A DIOS KROOS SE MEDIO LESIONA Y NO PUEDE SEGUIR

SI NO ES POR ESO, EL CABRON ITALIANO SIGUE CON KROOS HASTA EL MINUTO 90
EN DONDE ENTONCES IRIAMOS 0-5

no es entrenador para el madrid esta remora vieja cabezona
no lo es

nadie en su sano juicio puede decir que que bueno es ancelotti como entrenador que nos ha llevado a semifinales


----------



## Roedr (13 Abr 2022)

Estoy haciendo zapping en la TV para saborear la victoria, y me acabo de encontrar de mujer cuota en Estudio Estadio a la que estaba antes en el Chiringuito. Buen salto, seguro que en TVE pagan 10 veces más con 10 veces menos de audiencia a cuenta del IRPF de los españoles. 

Joder, hay un Roberto no sé qué que es más corto que una ameba con dolor de neurona.


----------



## artemis (13 Abr 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> No se quien es ese tipo. Supongo que algún fantoche que sale por la TV. Ahora en serio el partido ha estado entretenido , los otros han jugado mejor pero esa es la gracia de esto. Que me jode, pues claro.



Eso es mi amego, deja que salga el madridista que hay siempre dentro de un culerdo... El partido ha sido un puto robo... Pero estais anestesiados


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Abr 2022)

Twitter de la Liga ahora mismo


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (13 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Si quieres algo más tranquilo pues te vas a ver el musical del Rey Leon



Como si no hubiera en el RM bastantes negros...


----------



## Roedr (13 Abr 2022)

jaja


----------



## filets (13 Abr 2022)

Ahora mismo la final de la champions podria ser Atl Madrid - Villareal
¿Quien iba a ver esa mierda?


----------



## AlterEgoYo (13 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Bueno, quería más minutos y pidió largarse. El Madrid no es una jaula como el PSG, respecta la voluntad de los jugadores. Hay que aceptarlo.



Por qué hay que aceptarlo? Kovacic tenía firmado un contrato con el equipo. Y lo romperá si también le conviene al Real Madrid.

Cuando un contrato no sale bien, no puedes librarte de él y tienes que seguir pagando morteradas a los Kakás y Bales de turno.


----------



## 8=> (13 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Estoy haciendo zapping en la TV para saborear la victoria, y me acabo de encontrar de mujer cuota en Estudio Estadio a la que estaba antes en el Chiringuito. Buen salto, seguro que en TVE pagan 10 veces más con 10 veces menos de audiencia a cuenta del IRPF de los españoles.
> 
> Joder, hay un Roberto no sé qué que es más corto que una ameba con dolor de neurona.



Cuála? Irene o la rubia tetona retrasada?


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Abr 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Y con Lucas. El más alto en defensa medía 1.80. Es tan épico como lamentable a nivel de club.



lo de Militao realmente ha hecho pupita hoy,aun no se ni como hemos pasado…


----------



## Roedr (13 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Cuála? Irene o la rubia tetona retrasada?



Irene, Irene, ya no me acordaba del nombre. La rubia tenía virtudes que compensaban, con creces, su retraso.


----------



## Th89 (13 Abr 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Twitter de la Liga ahora mismo



El hdp de Tebas no ha conocido la vergüenza.


----------



## Roedr (13 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> lo de Militao realmente ha hecho pupita hoy,aun no se ni como hemos pasado…



Algún comentario sobre Benzy


----------



## filets (13 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Irene, Irene, ya no me acordaba del nombre. La rubia tenía virtudes que compensaban, con creces, su retraso.


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Algún comentario sobre Benzy



sobrevalorado (en mi opinion)


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

ROCIADAS madrileñas por doquier!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roedr (13 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


>



que miedo...


----------



## Roedr (13 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> sobrevalorado (en mi opinion)


----------



## filets (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## xilebo (13 Abr 2022)

*Lo siento, el árbitro era calvo pero no era Ovrebo*


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


>



cuando le vea encarar e irse de alguien alguna vez igual digo otra cosa

lo que no se puede es poner como una gesta que quien tiene monopolizado el puesto de delantero meta goles…y el de hoy el merito es de Vinicius realmente,aunque la estadistica se la apunte el otro.


----------



## xilebo (13 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


>



Ha quedao buen cuadro


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (13 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Si el atletico pasa podemos pasar a la final y ahi da igual lo que nos encontremos.
> 
> Contra el City no podemos hacer nada, Ancelotti volvera a poner a los de siempre y volveremos a ver los mismos problemas de hoy: Y en esta eliminatoria hemos tenido una potra que no se puede narrar (y de la del PSG ni hablamos).
> 
> ...



Amen


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


>



Joder filetes deja de poner guarradas Enel hilo hombre.

Te lo arreglo con una dieta sana:


----------



## Edu.R (13 Abr 2022)

El Shitty sería muy favorito contra nosotros, pero es que ya da igual, hemos llegado dos años seguidos a semifinales sin saber como... de verdad. NADIE quiere cruzarse con el Real Madrid.

Si ya con el PSG dábamos la Champions por buena, pues con esto no te quiero ni contar


----------



## Hannibal (13 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


>



Como pase el Benfica parecería más una semifinal de Uropalij.
Pero vaya, después de eliminar a PSG, Chelsea, t seguramente el City, aún habría subnormales diciendo que hemos tenido suerte en los cruces y tal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

Seamos sinceros, la portra se le tiene que acabar al Madrid, lo normal es que la final sea City-liverpool... Ahora todo puede pasar, el villa enchufe a los ingleses y que el Atlético gane al city no es descabellado.


----------



## Insert Coin (13 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es que tiene HUEVOS como los españoles saben competir. Como hemos aprendido.



Lo que nos hacían los italianos en los 80


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> cuando le vea encarar e irse de alguien alguna vez igual digo otra cosa
> 
> lo que no se puede es poner como una gesta que quien tiene monopolizado el puesto de delantero meta goles…y el de hoy el merito es de Vinicius realmente,aunque la estadistica se la apunte el otro.




y antes de vinicius camavinga


----------



## Roedr (13 Abr 2022)

Acabo de ver repetido el gol de Modric-Rodrygo y es un animalada de pura clase. Es imposible hacerlo mejor.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

Estoy viendo la cosa está denigrante del programa de los cocainomano...menuda tela, pero que cojones es esto, está el portero ese con enanismo del madrid, dos ancianos, un argentino, van pasadisimos de rosca joder


----------



## Roedr (13 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> *cuando le vea encarar e irse de alguien alguna vez igual digo otra cosa*
> 
> lo que no se puede es poner como una gesta que quien tiene monopolizado el puesto de delantero meta goles…y el de hoy el merito es de Vinicius realmente,aunque la estadistica se la apunte el otro.



No le hace falta. Como a Kross con los regates.


----------



## ccc (13 Abr 2022)

Y por cierto, teniamos presupuestado llegar a octavos o cuartos y ya estamos en semifinales; mientras tanto, el BCN habia presupuestado llegar a cuartos o semifinales  Supongo que con la europa league a lo mejor cuadran esas cuentas mas falsas que un billete de 3 euros.


----------



## Th89 (13 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estoy viendo la cosa está denigrante del programa de los cocainomano...menuda tela, pero que cojones es esto, está el portero ese con enanismo del madrid, dos ancianos, un argentino, van pasadisimos de rosca joder



Ya ha llegado Edu con la farla.


----------



## qbit (13 Abr 2022)

MasMax dijo:


> A por la manita



Te jodes. Otro zasca.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Abr 2022)

Han sido dos eliminatorias donde podríamos haber perdido perfectamente. Donde nuestro rival tenia más fútbol, pero donde el BERNABEU ha demostrado que tiene algo que no tiene ningún estadio en Europa. Dos veces estábamos fuera y HUNDIDOS, pero al final... al final.

Al final da igual. Racionalmente no tiene ninguna explicación, pero al final...


----------



## Moss (13 Abr 2022)

La lógica dice que la final debería ser entre los dos equipos más en forma del mundo en este momento pero a saber. Si alguno vio el partido del finde entre Liverpool y City sabrá de lo que hablo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Ya ha llegado Edu con la farla.



Hostia tu, a salido un tío de unos 30 palos, se ha marcado un spech con música de fondo, lleva un ciego encima alucinante.


----------



## Moss (13 Abr 2022)

Aquí se ve la diferencia entre la mentalidad de Madrid y Barcelona. Al Barsa le meten dos goles en una eliminatoria así y le terminan remontando sea cual fuere el resultado del partido de ida. Al Madrid le meten lo que sea pero siempre está ahí.


----------



## ccc (13 Abr 2022)

Jo,jo, es que la champions es nuestra, somos lideres en todas las estadisticas, hasta en las tarjetas rojas:

Estadísticas históricas | UEFA Champions League | UEFA.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

Esta el Roig ese que va borracho de cojones


----------



## Moss (13 Abr 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Ya ha llegado Edu con la farla.



Menos mal ya se la habían metido toda


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Abr 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Twitter de la Liga ahora mismo



La Liga no puede poner contenidos de Champions en sus plataformas. Y aunque pudiera no le interesa, al final es un rival comercial al que no le vas a hacer publicidad gratuita.

Yo paso mucho de Twitter y no voy a empezar ahora, pero si alguien encuentra tweets felicitando al Barça está temporada en el día mismo me la envaino. Hasta entonces, algunos lloráis por unas cosas rarísimas.


----------



## fachacine (13 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


>



Joder tened piedad...


----------



## ironpipo (13 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Han sido dos eliminatorias donde podríamos haber perdido perfectamente. Donde nuestro rival tenia más fútbol, pero donde* el BERNABEU ha demostrado que tiene algo que no tiene ningún estadio en Europa*. Dos veces estábamos fuera y HUNDIDOS, pero al final... al final.
> 
> Al final da igual. Racionalmente no tiene ninguna explicación, pero al final...



Y en la semi también tenemos la vuelta en casa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Abr 2022)

Hemos pasado pero me cago en los muertos del puto planteamiento de mierda. No se pueden plantear así los partidos y tenemos un equipo cogido con hilos.


----------



## Moss (13 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Te jodes. Otro zasca.



Bueno al final han sido 5 goles. Ha acertado la cantidad pero ha fallado el reparto


----------



## fachacine (13 Abr 2022)

No es por nada pero me ha encantado Rudiger, y si queda libre yo lo ficharía para hacer pareja con Militao y Alaba de lateral izquierdo, y Mendy que se vaya a la mierda.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (13 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder filetes deja de poner guarradas Enel hilo hombre.
> 
> Te lo arreglo con una dieta sana:



melody comiendo lentejas. ya lo he visto tot.


----------



## ironpipo (13 Abr 2022)

Moss dijo:


> La lógica dice que la final debería ser entre los dos equipos más en forma del mundo en este momento pero a saber. Si alguno vio el partido del finde entre Liverpool y City sabrá de lo que hablo



En la chempions no hay lógica. 
Es el Villarreal estadística e históricamente mejor que el bayern? 
Pues eso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Abr 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Habrá suicidios esta noche. ¿Alguien se imagina una cadena generalista de madrí que fuera así de miserable?


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Han sido dos eliminatorias donde podríamos haber perdido perfectamente. Donde nuestro rival tenia más fútbol, pero donde *el BERNABEU ha demostrado que tiene algo que no tiene ningún estadio en Europa*. Dos veces estábamos fuera y HUNDIDOS, pero al final... al final.
> 
> Al final da igual. Racionalmente no tiene ninguna explicación, pero al final...



que le estan poniendo techo


----------



## Moss (13 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hemos pasado pero me cago en los muertos del puto planteamiento de mierda. No se pueden plantear así los partidos y tenemos un equipo cogido con hilos.



No se puede explicar cómo ha hecho hoy el Madrid para pasar. No se rinden nunca. El Chelsea después del 2-3 se tiraba de los pelos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder filetes deja de poner guarradas Enel hilo hombre.
> 
> Te lo arreglo con una dieta sana:



Qué polvo tiene la guarra.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Abr 2022)

Yo le hacía el gorila para recordar buenos tiempos.


----------



## PORRON (13 Abr 2022)

HALA MADRID HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA AS VIVA ESPAÑA.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> No es por nada pero me ha encantado Rudiger, y si queda libre yo lo ficharía para hacer pareja con Militao y Alaba de lateral izquierdo, y Mendy que se vaya a la mierda.



El problema es que el cabrón quiere +de 10 kilos.


----------



## 8=> (13 Abr 2022)

Tienen que cambiar el formato.

No tiene sentido que solo haya tres eliminatorias de champions en todo el año más la final.

No hay ningún espectáculo tan brutal. Y encima los ponen a la misma hora el mismo día para que solo puedas ver uno.

La liga ya no interesa mucho. Y tener 7 partidos grandes al año es muy poco, suponiendo que no quedas eliminado.

La Superliga parece inevitable. A mi me gusta el formato tradicional y que participen los modestos pero son pocos partidos de alto nivel al año. Son tan brutales que se te hace muy poco y quieres ver muchos más.


----------



## Moss (13 Abr 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> En la chempions no hay lógica.
> Es el Villarreal estadística e históricamente mejor que el bayern?
> Pues eso.



Totalmente. Recuerdo que la octava se ganó con un equipo penoso en liga que clavó a Helguera de libero y ahi con 5 defensas se hizo rocoso el equipo cuando nadie daba ni un duro por el


----------



## Moss (13 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Tienen que cambiar el formato.
> 
> No tiene sentido que solo haya tres eliminatorias de champions en todo el año más la final.
> 
> ...



Pero así como dices nunca veríamos al Villarreal ganando al Bayern por ejemplo y esto también es muy meritorio


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sabor_a_Presunto (13 Abr 2022)

No sé si disfruté más, si que mandarais mamar a los franceses o a los piratas. Agradecido como español. 

Bendiciones y buenas noches.


----------



## cebollo (13 Abr 2022)

Rac1 no estaba emitiendo el partido. Han conectado con el 0-3 y en cuanto han conectado ha sido el gol de Rodrygo. 

Son el talismán.


----------



## HDR (13 Abr 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Me parece lamentable que nuestro Juanmaso no esté en el Chirincirco en un día como hoy.

Diría algo así como _"güen de nait was for dear, and repently, for jiar!!"_

Puto cabrón


----------



## Phoenician (13 Abr 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



La sentrada, la ramatada y el gol


----------



## HArtS (13 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> La Superliga parece inevitable. A mi me gusta el formato tradicional y que participen los modestos pero son pocos partidos de alto nivel al año. Son tan brutales que se te hace muy poco y quieres ver muchos más.



La idea no es mala, la de la Superliga, pero necesita ser pulida... Porque tendrías demasiados equipos top y muy poco que ofrecer en forma de títulos y cosas así.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

La polémica intervención VAR, de la que to uropa duda si eso es mano y sobre todo de que el VAR intervenga si la supuesta y dudosísima mano la comete Bencemal. Y algún que otro penalti a favor del chelsea que no han querido revisar...

El VAR y Courtois evitan la tragedia ante un Chelsea muy superior durante todo el partido.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Tienen que cambiar el formato.
> 
> No tiene sentido que solo haya tres eliminatorias de champions en todo el año más la final.
> 
> ...



Pero esa es la gracia. Que al ser tan pocos partidos, su valor aumenta exponencialmente.

Cuantos más partidos o más opciones hay, estos tienen "menos valor". Si haces una Superliga, al final tienes partidos buenos "todas las semanas", y estos "pierden su valor". En cambio, un Real Madrid - Bayern, por ejemplo, pasa alomejor una vez cada 3 años, y por eso es tan especial. Si tienes 4 partidos asi al año, pierden mucha gracia.

Es como si tuvieramos un Mundial cada año... pues estos "perderían valor". En cambio las opciones de que tu pais gane un Mundial (Hola España) es algo que pasa 1-2 veces en la vida, y que ha de paladearse como se merece. No creo que el Mundial de 2010 lo olvidemos ninguno, ¿no?


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

Lo que el aficionao merengue denomina "la magia" en realidac no hay mucho misterio. Parece que se trata más bien de algunas decisiones arbitrarias durante los partidos en las que que siempre hacen "magia" a favor de...


----------



## Phoenician (13 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Lo que el aficionao merengue denomina "la magia" en realidac no hay mucho misterio. Parece que se trata más bien de algunas decisiones arbitrarias durante los partidos en las que que siempre hacen "magia" a favor de...



Culerdos la tenéis bien adentro... 

Sigan Mamando! Jajajajaja!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

Magia potajia 

Yo soy del Atleti. Mañana nos van a sacar roja, 5 amarillas, penalti en contra, ejpulsión der cholo, 4 partidos de sanción a algún jugador der Atleti, y orden de cerrar el Metropolitano.

Qué te apuestas?


----------



## manutartufo (13 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> La polémica intervención VAR, de la que to uropa duda si eso es mano y sobre todo de que el VAR intervenga si la supuesta y dudosísima mano la comete Bencemal. Y algún que otro penalti a favor del chelsea que no han querido revisar...
> 
> El VAR y Courtois evitan la tragedia ante un Chelsea muy superior durante todo el partido.



Cuáles son los penaltis esos que no han revisado? Detallalos.
La mano no es dudosa,es mano y te jode.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Abr 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Culerdos la tenéis bien adentro...
> 
> Sigan Mamando! Jajajajaja!!!



Recuerdo que después de la Supercopa, dije que al Barcelona le quedaban dos noches felices: La del Bernebeu y la del Real Madrid cayendo eliminado de la Shempions.

Sigo creyendo que NO vamos a ganar la Champions, pero quedando 3 partidos, el factor suerte influye más de lo que debería. He visto equipos peores ganar la Shempions, y aunque lo normal sería una final Shitty - Liverpool, me creo un Real Madrid - Villarreal en la final.

Pero vaya, tiene que ser muy jodido ver como el Real Madrid es sometido duramente, pero luego va y sigue adelante. No creo que haya nada peor que ser Antimadridista. NADA. Es sufrir para nada, a cambio de un par de noches reseñables al año, y a veces ni eso.


----------



## 8=> (13 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pero esa es la gracia. Que al ser tan pocos partidos, su valor aumenta exponencialmente.
> 
> Cuantos más partidos o más opciones hay, estos tienen "menos valor". Si haces una Superliga, al final tienes partidos buenos "todas las semanas", y estos "pierden su valor". En cambio, un Real Madrid - Bayern, por ejemplo, pasa alomejor una vez cada 3 años, y por eso es tan especial. Si tienes 4 partidos asi al año, pierden mucha gracia.
> 
> Es como si tuvieramos un Mundial cada año... pues estos "perderían valor". En cambio las opciones de que tu pais gane un Mundial (Hola España) es algo que pasa 1-2 veces en la vida, y que ha de paladearse como se merece. No creo que el Mundial de 2010 lo olvidemos ninguno, ¿no?



Ya si ya digo que me gusta el formato clásico pero me da rabia que haya tan pocos al año.

En la Superliga por narices pasaría lo mismo que en todas las ligas, que acabaría habiendo solo 2 o 3 muy ricos que ganen todo y los demás cero interés.

Pero meter al menos un par más de eliminatorias emocionantes al año. No sé no debe ser fácil. 

Quizás la solución sería que todos los clubes tuvieran idéntico presupuesto.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> Cuáles son los penaltis esos que no han revisado? Detallalos.
> La mano no es dudosa,es mano y te jode.



La supuesta y dudosísísísima mano esa, si la hace Bencemal, con su mano momificada, sería mano? jajaja ni de blas.

El penalti lo he visto en directo y en la repetición y ni ha entrao el VAR a revisarlo. 

El truco consuste en qye el VAR entra cuando le sale del ojete, básicamente.


----------



## manutartufo (13 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> La supuesta y dudosísísísima mano esa, si la hace Bencemal, con su mano momificada, sería mano? jajaja ni de blas.
> 
> El penalti lo he visto en directo y en la repetición y ni ha entrao el VAR a revisarlo.
> 
> El truco consuste en qye el VAR entra cuando le sale del ojete, básicamente.



Detalla ese penalty que has visto , que raro que ni los ingleses lo vieran...


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

dejando las VARbitrariedades al márgen, Courtois ha sido el héroe del partido.


----------



## manutartufo (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> Detalla ese penalty que has visto , que raro que ni los ingleses lo vieran...



Tú lo has visto igual que to uropa. Le agarra y le tira al suelo. pero como nadie en ermundo sabe ya lo que es un penalti, porque nafie lo sabe...pues qué más da. Una mano de un defensa puede no ser penalti, pero la supyesta mano de hoy es suficiente para anular un golazo...no se hentiende


----------



## qbit (13 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Habrá suicidios esta noche. ¿Alguien se imagina una cadena generalista de madrí que fuera así de miserable?



Es peor. El periodicucho falsamente madridista As en cuanto hay una jugada arbitral polémica muestra su cara antimadridista descaradamente.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

Nadie en ermundo del fúrbol sabe qué es un penalti. Nadie lo sabe. Absolutamente nadie. Puede ser o no ser, dependiendo de muchos fastores, del clima, de las mareas, de las fases lunares, del color de la camiseta...


----------



## qbit (13 Abr 2022)

Moss dijo:


> No se puede explicar cómo ha hecho hoy el Madrid para pasar. No se rinden nunca. El Chelsea después del 2-3 se tiraba de los pelos



Yo lo que veo es que el equipo hace jugadas geniales y brillantes, y eso hace que sea muy peligroso, pero al mismo tiempo tiene vulnerabilidades. No es como el de la 7ª que era un equipo muy sólido, por ejemplo, y es porque hay futbolistas demasiado veteranos que flojean.


----------



## qbit (13 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Tú lo has visto igual que to uropa. Le agarra y le tira al suelo. pero como nadie en ermundo sabe ya lo que es un penalti, porque nafie lo sabe...pues qué más da. Una mano de un defensa puede no ser penalti, pero la supyesta mano de hoy es suficiente para anular un golazo...no se hentiende



Si hoy estás jodido ya verás mañana, cuando pase lo más probable que va a pasar.

Anda y jódete.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

pero lo más cachondo es cuando dicen eso de "ejque si el arbitrario lo pita, conque le rose un poquín, no puede entrar el VAR"

pero qué mierda es esa?

y si el arbitrario no lo señala "ejque er VAR no puede entrar porque no es un penarti clarísimo, le toca, pero no sufisiente"

pero qué mierda es esa?
entonces que pasa, que el arbitrario y el VAR están ahí para hacer lo que les salga a ellos del ojete o k asen?


----------



## PORRON (13 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Tú lo has visto igual que to uropa. Le agarra y le tira al suelo. pero como nadie en ermundo sabe ya lo que es un penalti, porque nafie lo sabe...pues qué más da. Una mano de un defensa puede no ser penalti, pero la supyesta mano de hoy es suficiente para anular un golazo...no se hentiende



Jodete hijo de la gran puta. Nunca podréis ni con el real Madrid ni con España.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Si hoy estás jodido ya verás mañana, cuando pase lo más probable que va a pasar.
> 
> Anda y jódete.



No te creas, en realidac prefería que pasaráis. Si nos clasificamos, contra to pronópstico, no quería más equipos de la premier. Manvheste, City, Chelsea...es imposipla que er atleti solito se cargue a to la premier ligui

Mañana nos van a sacar roja, 5 amarillas, penalti en contra, ejpulsión der cholo, 4 partidos de sanción a algún jugador der Atleti, y orden de cerrar el Metropolitano.

Qué te apuestas?


----------



## qbit (13 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pero esa es la gracia. Que al ser tan pocos partidos, su valor aumenta exponencialmente.
> 
> Cuantos más partidos o más opciones hay, estos tienen "menos valor". Si haces una Superliga, al final tienes partidos buenos "todas las semanas", y estos "pierden su valor". En cambio, un Real Madrid - Bayern, por ejemplo, pasa alomejor una vez cada 3 años, y por eso es tan especial. Si tienes 4 partidos asi al año, pierden mucha gracia.
> 
> Es como si tuvieramos un Mundial cada año... pues estos "perderían valor". En cambio las opciones de que tu pais gane un Mundial (Hola España) es algo que pasa 1-2 veces en la vida, y que ha de paladearse como se merece. No creo que el Mundial de 2010 lo olvidemos ninguno, ¿no?



Sí, pero ahora sucede lo contrario, que hay grandes equipos que nunca se han enfrentado porque no han coincidido, así que hay que llegar a un punto medio.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Jodete hijo de la gran puta. Nunca podréis ni con el real Madrid ni con España.



te jode a ti
pero es lo que hay
no te engañes


----------



## qbit (13 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Mañana nos van a sacar roja, 5 amarillas, penalti en contra, ejpulsión der cholo, 4 partidos de sanción a algún jugador der Atleti, y orden de cerrar el Metropolitano.
> 
> Qué te apuestas?



No os van a sacar nada. Lo que va a pasar es que no vais a poder meterles gol porque vuestro entrenador va a tener demasiado miedo de atacar, no como hace el Madrid, y el resultado será 0-0 o a lo mejor 0-1.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> No os van a sacar nada. Lo que va a pasar es que no vais a poder meterles gol porque vuestro entrenador va a tener demasiado miedo de atacar, no como hace el Madrid, y el resultado será 0-0 o a lo mejor 0-1.



Yo con eso me conformaría, que nos ganen sin polémicas arbitrarias. me quedaría satisfecho


----------



## qbit (13 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Yo con eso me conformaría, que nos ganen sin polémicas arbitrarias. me quedaría satisfecho



Así os ganaron en el partido de ida y así volverá a pasar.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

por ejemplo, De Bruyne debió ver amarilla en la ida y perderse la vuelta. Lo sabe to uropa


----------



## qbit (13 Abr 2022)

El Villarreal está siendo el sucesor del Valencia subcampeón. Son sólidos y llegan a semifinales. Veremos si a la final llegan, y entonces a ver qué hacen. Lo que hizo el Valencia en las finales que jugó: Perdió con el Madrid 3-0 (el Madrid fue el equipo sólido y también con gran ataque, fallando la experiencia en el Valencia), y empatar con el B. Munich para perder en los penalties.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

Me parece que el Líverpool se va a plantar en la final. Me gustaría que llegara el Villareal, pero como el Benfica no se coma al Líverpool, me parece que se quedan en semis.

Yo confío en que el Atleti pase a semis, aunque ya me ha convencido la tele y la prensa de to uropa que es imposible.


----------



## Phoenician (13 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Magia potajia
> 
> Yo soy del Atleti. Mañana nos van a sacar roja, 5 amarillas, penalti en contra, ejpulsión der cholo, 4 partidos de sanción a algún jugador der Atleti, y orden de cerrar el Metropolitano.
> 
> Qué te apuestas?



Yo también voy con el Atleti... Para que sigáis mamando bilis cuando os volvamos a joder... Jajajaja!


----------



## PORRON (13 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> te jode a ti
> pero es lo que hay
> no te engañes



Perdedor.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Yo también voy con el Atleti... Para que sigáis mamando bilis cuando os volvamos a joder... Jajajaja!



Yo soy der Atleti y me jode cuando nos ganan sin polémicas arbitrarias. Me gusta que el Atleti compita. Que nos tanguen es costumbre.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Perdedor.



a quién has empatao tú, alma de cántaro


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

Lo que no ha ocurrido jamás en la historia del fúrbol es que le favorezca un arbitriaje al Atleti.

Es algo inédito hasta la fecha


----------



## Phoenician (13 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Lo que no ha ocurrido jamás en la historia del fúrbol es que le favorezca un arbitriaje al Atleti.
> 
> Es algo inédito hasta la fecha



Como dijo Luis Aragonés:

Y llorar, llorar, llorar y volver a llorar, llorar, llorar...


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Como dijo Luis Aragonés:
> 
> Y llorar, llorar, llorar y volver a llorar, llorar, llorar...



Luis Aragonés trajo la gloria a la selección. Lávate esa boca


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

entonces qué, mañana vais a animar al Atleti o os da miedito que nos clasifiquemos para semis?

preferís al City?

Como pase el Atleti se va a avrir la tierra en Madrid y las puertas del infierno


----------



## Phoenician (13 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> entonces qué, mañana vais a animar al Atleti o os da miedito que nos clasifiquemos para semis?
> 
> preferís al City?
> 
> Como pase el Atleti se va a avrir la tierra en Madrid y las puertas del infierno



Queremos al Atleti para sodomizarlo en semis... Jajajaja!


----------



## Tubiegah (13 Abr 2022)

Quería acordarme de ÉL.. Hoy parte de la victoria es suya. De Chousen Guan. El ONVRE que cambió al cluc para siempre.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Abr 2022)

os dije que el chelsea nos iba a dar un susto


----------



## Glokta (13 Abr 2022)

GRANDEZA


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Habrá suicidios esta noche. ¿Alguien se imagina una cadena generalista de madrí que fuera así de miserable?




la rematada de benzemá.


----------



## Malvender (13 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> entonces qué, mañana vais a animar al Atleti o os da miedito que nos clasifiquemos para semis?
> 
> preferís al City?
> 
> Como pase el Atleti se va a avrir la tierra en Madrid y las puertas del infierno


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> AUTOPASE DE LÚCAS VAZQUEZ @Obiwanchernobil



Casi me da aún ictus ayer ante las jugadas de o rey váter....estaba desatado, es posible que este año quiera ganar el balón de oro.


----------



## The Replicant (13 Abr 2022)

la santrada la ramatada y al gal versión 14.0









Los dos puñales madridistas al corazón de Rac-1: atentos a la frase de después del 1-3


El madridismo está comenzando a compartir en masa por redes sociales la narración de los dos tantos del equipo blanco en Rac-1. Hay una frase al final del 1-3 que es definitoria.




as.com





el meu gos en un pos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> Si con todo viejos, la mitad lesionados, sin banquillo ,pasamos y en semis ,
> 
> A quien cojones le sorprende de q cuando estábamos full ganaranos tres seguidas .



Y si no llegamos a coincidir con el Barcelona aquel Puedes sumar otras tres champions más tranquilamente.


----------



## Th89 (13 Abr 2022)

Parece ser que los de Rac1 empezaron a retransmitir tras el 0-3, y al momento empató Rodrygo.

Siempre fieles nuestros gafes culerdos


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (13 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Acabo de ver repetido el gol de Modric-Rodrygo y es un animalada de pura clase. Es imposible hacerlo mejor.



Entiendo lo bastante las lenguas escandinavas como para captar que los comentaristas daneses anoche comentando el pase estaban diciendo "obra de arte" y "obra maestra".


----------



## 8=> (13 Abr 2022)

El artículo del New York Times explicando a los americanos lo que es el cardio fitness del Bernabéu.




MADRID — The noise rose and swelled with every second that ticked, changing timbre and tone as it did so. It started with whistles, desperate and urgent, only to turn into something closer to a roar, formless and elemental, filled with angst and anticipation, as if the sound itself could ward off any more suffering.

By the time the final whistle blew, it was so loud that it seemed to be bubbling up from the ground or rumbling down from the sky. Somehow, though, that proved to be the prelude: The release was still to come, as Real Madrid’s and Chelsea’s players collapsed to the turf, the victors on the day defeated and the beaten triumphant over two legs, and the Bernabeu crackled and shook.

This is not the first time a Champions League game has ended like this, of course: *The spectacular comeback and the breathtaking twist now rank as this competition’s calling card, a feature so regular that it is remarkable, in a way, that every time it happens it somehow retains its capacity to surprise.*

*It is not even like it is a rarity here. The sight of Real Madrid’s players, spread-eagle on the field in a state of pure, blissful exhaustion, having somehow turned certain defeat into a triumph actually happens with alarming frequency*. It happened just a month ago or so, against Paris St.-Germain, for a start.

This is just what the Champions League does: produce evenings in which Villarreal, a team bobbing just above mid-table in Spain, can knock out Bayern Munich and still find itself overshadowed. It is just what Real Madrid does: flirts with disappointment, toys with disaster, and then flicks a switch and emerges victoriou

Even by those standards, though, Real Madrid’s draining, stirring, thrilling defeat of Chelsea — on aggregate (5-4), if not on the evening itself (a 3-2 loss) — managed to be more draining, more stirring, more thrilling than most.

There was not just one comeback, after all, but two, stitched together in the same marathon game: Chelsea overcame the two-goal lead Real Madrid had established in London last week, seemingly booking its place in the semifinals in the process, and then Real Madrid, beaten and cowed, rose from the ashes to snatch it away.

Everything turned on a single pass. For 80 minutes, Real’s fans had done nothing but suffer. They had arrived at the Bernabeu in high spirits, drifting up the Paseo de la Castellana filled with absolute confidence that Carlo Ancelotti’s team could get the job done. It is Real Madrid in the Champions League, after all. That is just how these things work.

It lasted all of 15 minutes, pierced in a flash by Mason Mount’s opening goal. The Bernabeu became unsettled, uneasy. Real Madrid seemed to freeze, as if arguably the most experienced, most grizzled team in Europe was not quite sure what the protocol was in this situation. Chelsea smelled blood.

Just after halftime, Chelsea’s Antonio Rüdiger scored — a simple goal, a header from a corner, as if all of this is quite easy — and the tie was level. An oppressive, fretful silence descended, the sound of 61,000 people waking up and remembering that, oh yes, this Real Madrid team is quite old now, isn’t it, and it’s been through a lot, and it’s in need of a refresh.

There was a brief flicker of hope when Marcos Alonso’s goal was ruled out for the slightest of handballs, but it proved illusory. A few minutes later, Timo Werner skated and skidded around the edge of the six-yard box and bundled the ball over the line. The jeers rained down, then, just for a moment. A few people headed to the exits. A few people always head to the exits. At this stage, everyone really should know better.

That was the mood, then, when Luka Modric got the ball, just inside Chelsea’s half, with 10 minutes to play. There was, to the naked and untrained eye, no option ahead of him; just Rodrygo, the young Brazilian wing, racing off on the other side of the field, dutifully tracked by a defender. Modric had no choice but to turn back, to change the angle of attack, to build again.

Or, it turned out, he could sweep a ball with the outside of his right foot just beyond the Chelsea defense and straight onto Rodrygo’s boot, inside the area, timed perfectly for him to steer a shot past Edouard Mendy without breaking stride. The pass did not exist. Modric found it anyway, and in doing so, Real Madrid found its belief.

That goal took the game to extra time, giving the home team, the impending Spanish champion, a reprieve. Real Madrid does not waste those.

Karim Benzema, scorer of all three of his team’s goals in the first leg, headed Real Madrid into the lead on aggregate with 96 minutes gone. By that stage, all sense of order had fractured, all thought of planning or reason or strategy cast to the winds.

Chelsea threw all of its players forward. Real Madrid’s substitute left back, Marcelo, ended up playing as a forward, for reasons that even he did not really understand. There were frights: a shot from Jorginho, a header from Kai Havertz. The whole evening, the whole campaign, seemed to hang by a thread.

All the while, the noise was building, yearning at first and then impatient and finally righteous and demanding. It became a place and a crowd crying to be put out of their misery. Nobody heard the whistle. Nobody could hear the whistle.

They knew it was over only when they saw the players on the turf, all the breath drawn from their bodies, their legs suddenly buckling, a conclusion at once impossible and inevitable. *They should be used to this by now, really. This is how it always ends, at Real Madrid, after all.* It just does not always end like this.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (13 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> No es por nada pero me ha encantado Rudiger, y si queda libre yo lo ficharía para hacer pareja con Militao y Alaba de lateral izquierdo, y Mendy que se vaya a la mierda.



No le veo buena cabeza, y Mendy la tiene.


----------



## josemanuelb (13 Abr 2022)

El peseyé, el farsa y el chelsea ayer nos han dado un baño, hay mucho que mejorar.

Se ha pasado 2 veces por robos a los porteros, pases imposibles, etc.

Llegamos con el gancho, por 5 jugadores: Courtouis, Militao y Modric, Vini y Karim hasta donde les da el físico. No se puede competir con 14 jugadores.

Hay que fichar central, lateral y centrocampista sí o sí. Hay 7 u 8 jugadores en el banquillo que no aportan y eso mata a los titulares por la falta de descanso.

Camavinga puede ser top, tiene todo, físico, robo, calidad, disparo, mueve rápido...

Aún así vamos líderes en Liga y en semis de Champions. Con lo que hay es buena temporada.

Vamos!


----------



## JimTonic (13 Abr 2022)

nuestro objetivo es la liga, no lo olvidemos


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Abr 2022)

el funsionario es hamijo de los arbitros, jijijeo entre bambalinas. todo correcto.circulen.


----------



## JimTonic (13 Abr 2022)

no se si ganaremos esta champions, ni me importa porque para el equipo que tenemos bastante estan haciendo, lo que si es brutal la epica, parece que estas viendo episodios del caballero del zodiaco, que cada vez se enfrentan a un enemigo mas grande y cada vez estan mas muertos


----------



## Andr3ws (13 Abr 2022)

Yo sigo flipando con que un equipo que tiene a 4 o 5 exjugadores a los que no puede usar nunca o casi nunca, cobrando de los salarios más altos del mundo del futbol, pueda llegar al nivel de competición que ha demostrado el Madrid este año. 
Con la pasta que se levantan Bale, Hazard, Isco y demás morralla por nada, se podía pagar un equipo B de jovenes futuribles, que fuesen entrando en la dinámica del 1er equipo. 
La planificación deportiva de la plantilla es horrible, pero con los que juegan habitualmente da para estar lideres distanciados en liga, y en semis de CL. 
Hay que rematar la temporada porque ahora mismo aún no se ha conseguido nada. Quedan 5 o 6 partidos que pueden hacer que esta temporada sea legendaria. El Madrid de Courtois, Modric y Benzama. No pueden morir en la orilla...


----------



## sociedadponzi (13 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> *¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ ANCELOTTI = ABSOLUTA BASURA !!!!!!!*
> 
> lo llevo diciendo hace varios meses.
> 
> ...



la verdad que el planteamiento inicial fue cagon e indigno


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (13 Abr 2022)

Increipla como cantan los goles del chelsea estos hijos de puta jajajajajajajaj
No cantan así ni los del barsa.

jjajajajajajajaj menudos miserables.
Vaya año llevan de desepsiós.


NO POT SER!!!


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> entonces qué, mañana vais a animar al Atleti o os da miedito que nos clasifiquemos para semis?
> 
> preferís al City?
> 
> Como pase el Atleti se va a avrir la tierra en Madrid y las puertas del infierno



Yo si. Me da pavor el atletico.
Por otro lado ver fracasar a Guardiola no llegando ni a semifinales es casi un titulo menor


----------



## sociedadponzi (13 Abr 2022)

Moss dijo:


> Totalmente. Recuerdo que la octava se ganó con un equipo penoso en liga que clavó a Helguera de libero y ahi con 5 defensas se hizo rocoso el equipo cuando nadie daba ni un duro por el



la de anelka?


----------



## arriondas (13 Abr 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Entiendo lo bastante las lenguas escandinavas como para captar que los comentaristas daneses anoche comentando el pase estaban diciendo "obra de arte" y "obra maestra".



Es que fue un golazo, las cosas como son.



JimTonic dijo:


> nuestro objetivo es la liga, no lo olvidemos



La Liga ya la tiene en el bolsillo, creo yo. Ese colchón de 12-9 puntos (si el Barça gana al rayo en el Partido que quedó por ahí colgando) es más que suficiente, si lo administran bien.


----------



## Descuernacabras (13 Abr 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> el funsionario es hamijo de los arbitros, jijijeo entre bambalinas. todo correcto.circulen.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1023519



Tuchel, otro que la tiene bien adentro.


----------



## Insert Coin (13 Abr 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No le veo buena cabeza, y Mendy la tiene.



Sí, aunque sus florituras siempre nos cuestan disgustos. Ayer se olía, hasta que pasó una de sus pérdidas


----------



## xilebo (13 Abr 2022)

Bonus extra en frances e ingles


----------



## Hannibal (13 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Quería acordarme de ÉL.. Hoy parte de la victoria es suya. De Chousen Guan. El ONVRE que cambió al cluc para siempre.



Yo ayer pensaba también en esos años.
Que el Farsa tuviera esos pocos años espléndidos provocó 2 cosas: que el Madrid aprendiera a sufrir en los partidos, cosa que hasta entonces no sabía y que Mou les inculcó; y les espoleó para ganar las 4 de 5 y volver a poner tierra de por medio en Shempions.

Es fútbol ficción, pero estoy convencido de que si el Farsa no gana esas 3 Champions el Madrid no gana las 4 de 5. No sabría explicarlo más allá de demostrar que el Madrid es su padre.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Abr 2022)

A ver, la épica es un recurso que está bien usar de forma ocasional. En Champions hemos abusado de él este año.

No tenemos fútbol técnicamente hablando, pero esos otros factores... es como querer ligarte a la tía más buenorra y ser físicamente un 7. No estás tremendo, pero sabes jugar tus bazas, tu labia, tus gestos, y al final la tia cae. Y el buenorro rubito summer que desean el resto de las tías se queda a dos velas.

Pues eso es el Real Madrid. La suerte de la fea, la guapa la desea.


----------



## Andr3ws (13 Abr 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Yo ayer pensaba también en esos años.
> Que el Farsa tuviera esos pocos años espléndidos provocó 2 cosas: que el Madrid aprendiera a sufrir en los partidos, cosa que hasta entonces no sabía y que Mou les inculcó; y les espoleó para ganar las 4 de 5 y volver a poner tierra de por medio en Shempions.
> 
> Es fútbol ficción, pero estoy convencido de que si el Farsa no gana esas 3 Champions el Madrid no gana las 4 de 5. No sabría explicarlo más allá de demostrar que el Madrid es su padre.



Cuando entras en una rivalidad entre grandes, como el Nadal Federer o el R Madrid Barça, tienes que prepararte para vencer a ese rival. Cuanto mejor sea el rival tu tendrás que intentar superarle, por lo que te hará mejorar por encima de lo que mejorarias si ese rival no tuviese ese nivel.
Imaginate a CR7 entrenando obsesionado con ser mejor que Messi. El tipo esforzandose al 110% para vencer al enano cabrón y viceversa.
O a Nadal, que si queria ganar algo, siempre aparecia el suizo en el camino y habia que ganarle. Y al suizo se le empezó a aparecer Nadal... y al poco tiempo entra Djockovic lo que ya hace que aquello sea un duelo a tres legendario.
En mi opinión uno de los problemas del PSG es ese, no tienen rival de entidad en su liga y no le hace tener ese nivel de exigencia.
El R Madrid se tiene que montar en primer lugar para ganar la liga española al Barcelona, y de ahí a intentar conquistar Europa, pero el año que no se gana la liga, se debería de considerar fracaso para el R Madrid. Mínimo estar disputandola hasta el final.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Abr 2022)

Tiene gracia que Raúl albiol este en mejor estado físico y de juego que bueno todos los centrales de ayer


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Abr 2022)

Moss dijo:


> Totalmente. Recuerdo que la octava se ganó con un equipo penoso en liga que clavó a Helguera de libero y ahi con 5 defensas se hizo rocoso el equipo cuando nadie daba ni un duro por el



Esa champions fue la polla. Casi palma el madrid en la liguilla de 16, le gano losdos partidos el bayern y necesitaba ganar en noruega para quedar segundo....gano 0-1 con los vikingos centrando balones a Carew que media casi 2 metros y creo recordar qe hierro no jugaba...

Luego en semis sufriendo como cerdos para echar al bayern...mientras tanto el valencia dando una sensacion de rocosidad, que lo hacia favorito en la final...y llego el gran dia y entre ivan campo, karanka y helguera dejaron a casillas un partido tranquilo


----------



## sociedadponzi (13 Abr 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Culerdos la tenéis bien adentro...
> 
> Sigan Mamando! Jajajajaja!!!



bueno, los partidos de recopa de europa los dejamos para el jueves, no enguarrar

Glasgow Rangers y demas tambien merecen su espacio


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

La era del mamadou ha comenzado


----------



## Edu.R (13 Abr 2022)

El Chelsea y el antimadridismo ganadores MORALES de la noche de ayer.


----------



## 8=> (13 Abr 2022)

Pues sería un buen fichaje ya que lo dices para tercer central


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Abr 2022)

Eliminan a dos equipos mejores, al campeón de Europa y la peña sufriendo, algunos sois masocas. El Madrid no ha gastado un duro, relativamente, compite contra equipos de financiación sin fin y da guerra, es para estar contentos. Yo no pensaba que pasarían las dos eliminatorias, si llegan a la final para mi será otro milagro, de esos que ya he visto en este club y que está al alcance de muy pocos. 
Ah, y este año de nuevo ningún equipo repetirá título, cierto equipo lo hizo dos veces pero era una época que para nuestros ciudadanos periodistas ganar la champions era muy fácil.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Abr 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Yo ayer pensaba también en esos años.
> Que el Farsa tuviera esos pocos años espléndidos provocó 2 cosas: que el Madrid aprendiera a sufrir en los partidos, cosa que hasta entonces no sabía y que Mou les inculcó; y les espoleó para ganar las 4 de 5 y volver a poner tierra de por medio en Shempions.
> 
> Es fútbol ficción, pero estoy convencido de que si el Farsa no gana esas 3 Champions el Madrid no gana las 4 de 5. No sabría explicarlo más allá de demostrar que el Madrid es su padre.



Mou devolvió lo que hacían anteriormente, sufrir como condenados y agarrarse a los partidos.








▷Champions (99-2000) La "OCTAVA" Copa de Europa del Real Madrid


El Madrid ganó la última Champions del siglo XX de forma inesperada. Los blancos derrotaron 3-0 al Valencia en París y levantaron su "Octava" Copa de Europa




memoriasdelfutbol.com




Puedes buscar información, yo recuerdo algunos de esos partidos, no solo de la octava, también septima y novena, el partido en Rosenborg fue agónico, etc. Aquí no se ha vendido nunca el cuento que venden otros que se creen los inventores del fútbol. En la época de Di stéfano cuentan de una eliminatoria que lo pasaron falta, Di stéfano se puso delante de la defensa y diciendo que no pasarín más rivales, se dfendió el resultado y ganaron esa copa de Europa. 
A Mou le hicieron una campaña brutal en contra, pero defendió al club y les hizo recordar lo que habían sido, en una época donde el BArcelona tuvo el mejor equipo suyo de la historia, cosa que ellos piensan que van a volver a tener el próximo año y que yo dudo mucho.


----------



## Suburban2 (13 Abr 2022)

No soy del Madrid pero malegro por ellos, y al Chelsky QUE LE DEN PORCULO


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Esa champions fue la polla. Casi palma el madrid en la liguilla de 16, le gano losdos partidos el bayern y necesitaba ganar en noruega para quedar segundo....gano 0-1 con los vikingos centrando balones a Carew que media casi 2 metros y creo recordar qe hierro no jugaba...
> 
> Luego en semis sufriendo como cerdos para echar al bayern...mientras tanto el valencia dando una sensacion de rocosidad, que lo hacia favorito en la final...y llego el gran dia y entre ivan campo, karanka y helguera dejaron a casillas un partido tranquilo



RECuerdo el partido, Iván Campo casi se colgaba de los hombros de Carew, fué de agonía, el campo en mal estado, los noruegos de aquel equipo no eran ningunos petardos, ese gol de RAúl, puff menudo partidito, algunos es que no han visto al Madrid sufrir de antaño, es así como se ganan títulos.
Del documental que han sacado del Madrid, hablan de esa final contra el VAlencia, los jugadores después de haber ganado la septima estabán relajados, sin presión, todo lo contrario que la final contra la Juventus. La impresión es que al Valencia le peso la final, ese año jugó fenomenal, y al siguiente, donde pudieron ganarle al BAyern. Entraron con nervios y el Madrid empezó a soltarse y controló esa final.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Abr 2022)

No se puede ganar un título tan grande sin sufrir. En Europa no hay alternativa. Es una competicion diferente porque tiene factores que en otras no entran en juego.

Aquí se trata de ganar con un mínimo de decoro, no de ganar con la camiseta impoluta y diciéndole a todos lo bien que juegas y que has reinventado el fútbol. El Real Madrid nunca ha presumido de hacer un fútbol excelso, porque no lo ha necesitado. Se trata de ganar, y eso se hace marcando un gol más que el rival.


----------



## 8=> (13 Abr 2022)

Madrid y Bayern tenemos algo que no tiene ningún otro. Los más duros de pelar hasta que pita el final no se rinden. Un orgullo brutal y fuerzas de donde nadie sabe. Pero el Bayern es más regular. El Madrid es una histeria de equipo permanente.


----------



## Chichimango (13 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Esa champions fue la polla. Casi palma el madrid en la liguilla de 16, le gano losdos partidos el bayern y necesitaba ganar en noruega para quedar segundo....gano 0-1 con los vikingos centrando balones a Carew que media casi 2 metros y creo recordar qe hierro no jugaba...
> 
> Luego en semis sufriendo como cerdos para echar al bayern...mientras tanto el valencia dando una sensacion de rocosidad, que lo hacia favorito en la final...y llego el gran dia y entre ivan campo, karanka y helguera dejaron a casillas un partido tranquilo



Recuerdo que estaba convencido de que íbamos a ganar aquella final. Como siempre, los _expertos_ españoles daban favorito al Valencia (es un clásico de los maldinis de la vida, que confunden el deseo con la realidad) pero yo no tuve ni la menor duda. Es como si este año se diese una final Madrid-Villarreal: gana el Madrid al 99%. No por calidad, ni por suerte ni por historias raras. Simplemente porque es la final de la champions y al Villarreal le temblarían las canillas, y más teniendo enfrente al gran tiburón blanco.


----------



## El Juani (13 Abr 2022)

El partido del Madrid es una mierda seca de proporciones bíblicas, pero lo que ocurre es que lo de ayer le pasa a otro equipo y se hunde en la más honda de las miserias. El Madrid es otro puto universo, distinto a cualquier otro.

Y después con maravillas como ésta


----------



## Woden (13 Abr 2022)

Luka es Dios en la tierra. Aun recuerdo los sucnormales culerdos que se reían cuando lo fichamos. Pues diez años después siguen mamando.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (13 Abr 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> el funsionario es hamijo de los arbitros, jijijeo entre bambalinas. todo correcto.circulen.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1023519


----------



## 8=> (13 Abr 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> El partido del Madrid es una mierda seca de proporciones bíblicas, pero lo que ocurre es que lo de ayer le pasa a otro equipo y se hunde en la más honda de las miserias. El Madrid es otro puto universo, distinto a cualquier otro.
> 
> Y después con maravillas como ésta



Madre de Dios una banana exterior, no lo había visto desde ese ángulo. De esas hago yo muchas cuando juego porque son un lujo.


----------



## Tubiegah (13 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Mou devolvió lo que hacían anteriormente, sufrir como condenados y agarrarse a los partidos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y por esas cosas Don Alfredo es el mejor de la historia. Para nuestros abuelos, que vieron jugar a todos los grandes, no hay duda. 
Don Alfredo y Don Santiago (Bernabéu, no el magister) seguro que ayer gozaron desde su palco vip reservado a los más grandes.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Abr 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Luka es Dios en la tierra. Aun recuerdo los sucnormales culerdos que se reían cuando lo fichamos. Pues diez años después siguen mamando.



No solo es el pase, el que remata va en carrera y lo coloca perfecto, lo mismo que el segundo, Vini esperando hasta que Benzema se desmarca, sin contar el corte de Camavinga, ese chaval que tiene piernas y técnica, lo que desgraciadamente no tiene ya Kroos. El Madrid fue a remolque porque siempre llegaban antes o casi siempre los jugadores del Chelsea a muchos balones, al final era ir detrás de ellos con la lengua fuera. El Chelsea es precisamente un equipo físico que jugó muy bien anoche, para algo es el campeón de Europa, se ganó a un equipo mejor, el fútbol tiene estas cosas, lo mismo que el Madrid pierde contra equipos peores, fallas y pierdes, no es como otros deportes donde es mucho más difícil que esto ocurra.


----------



## The Replicant (13 Abr 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Parece ser que los de Rac1 empezaron a retransmitir tras el 0-3, y al momento empató Rodrygo.
> 
> Siempre fieles nuestros gafes culerdos



yo creo que van a dejar de retransmitir los partidos del Madrit


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> y por esas cosas Don Alfredo es el mejor de la historia. Para nuestros abuelos, que vieron jugar a todos los grandes, no hay duda.
> Don Alfredo y Don Santiago (Bernabéu, no el magister) seguro que ayer gozaron desde su palco vip reservado a los más grandes.



DE todo lo que he oido sobre Di stéfano, todos coinciden en lo mismo, mentalidad ganadora, nunca se rendía y era el más completo, sin olvidar a otros fenómenos de la época que jugaron con él. Como entonces ya empezó a decirse, si llevas la camiseta del Madrid no hay que decirte que corras y luches en el campo, que te entregues al máximo, eso va implícito.
Lo curioso es que otros que pregonan que son inventores del fútbol, los mejores y los más guapos llaman prepotentes a un equipo que siempre ha pregonado estos valores para ganar partidos y títulos, que es parte de su identidad. Me da la risa de los que dicen que si flor, que si culo, etc. LA eliminatoria de la Roma vs Cagalona lo veía y no me lo creía, 1-0 y el Barca con mejor equipo no reaccionaba, parecían muertos, 2-0 y lo mismo, el Dios del fútbol como ausente, como ya le ha pasado tantas veces. La roma con fé y metiendo balones largos les hizo polvo, siin corazón ni nada, luego quieren compararse, tocate los cojones.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Abr 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> yo creo que van a dejar de retransmitir los partidos del Madrit



Eso ya dice de ellos, retransmitir un partido para ver si pierde el Madrid, luego dicen que no sufren m adriditis, pero es normal en los indepes, envidiosos y acomplejados como han demostrado más que nunca en los últimos años.


----------



## manutartufo (13 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Tú lo has visto igual que to uropa. Le agarra y le tira al suelo. pero como nadie en ermundo sabe ya lo que es un penalti, porque nafie lo sabe...pues qué más da. Una mano de un defensa puede no ser penalti, pero la supyesta mano de hoy es suficiente para anular un golazo...no se hentiende



El reglamento dice que si hay mano , sea voluntaria o involuntariamente,e inmediatamente es gol del que se aprovecha de dicha mano, el gol no sube al marcador, dice que da igual la voluntariedad. Llama a la UEFA y que cambie las normas y las haga a tu gusto 
El penalty ese que nadie más que tú y los culés habéis visto, todavía nadie me ha dicho quien lo hace a quien y en que minuto, a lo mejor fue justo cuando todos los ingleses, madridistas y reto de personas fuimos al baño a mear y nos lo perdimos todos .


----------



## josemanuelb (13 Abr 2022)

Ayer en el Chelsea no jugaron de inicio o no jugaron Jorginho, Pulisic, Azpilicueta, Christensen, Ziyech, Saul, Lukaku.

Nos hacen falta otros 4 o 5 jugadores en la plantilla que aporten y sacar a Panzard, Bale, Isco, Jovic, Mariano,Vallejo...

Un milagro estar donde estamos con una plantilla de 14-15 jugadores.


----------



## Tubiegah (13 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> No se puede ganar un título tan grande sin sufrir. En Europa no hay alternativa. Es una competicion diferente porque tiene factores que en otras no entran en juego.
> 
> Aquí se trata de ganar con un mínimo de decoro, no de ganar con la camiseta impoluta y diciéndole a todos lo bien que juegas y que has reinventado el fútbol. El Real Madrid nunca ha presumido de hacer un fútbol excelso, porque no lo ha necesitado. Se trata de ganar, y eso se hace marcando un gol más que el rival.



Históricamente en el fúpbol español ha habido dos estilos de juego bien contrapuestos, sobre todo a raíz de la llegada del Primer HIMBENTOR del fúcbol: Cryuff. 

Por un lado está el Athletic cluc con su clásico juego de patapún parriba y a presionar fuerte al rival y por otro el ya consabido fútbol control/coñazo de los del país de los campanarios. Ambos modelos exitosos cuando tienes jugadores decentes que se adaptan bien a sendos estilos. 

Y entonces, amegos, llega el MADRIC. El que hace AVRIR VIEN JRANDE a todos porque no tiene un estilo ni otras zarandajas predefinidas. Que hay que sobar la pelotita?, pues allé voy. Que hay que salir a toda hostia al contraataque?, pues dásela al nigro. Qué demanda el partido? quieres presión alta, presión baja, presión demigrante para desconcertar al contrario (que es la que solemos hacer)? 

Y luego por encima de todo hay algo muy español y mucho español que no aciertan a comprender en el resto del mundo, que es echarle un PAR DE COJONES, me cagüen lahostiaputa. 

Por último, desde aquí quiero homenajear al mejor centrocampista que han veyeído mis ya miopes hogos: DON LUKA MODRIC. Retírese ustec cuando quiera señor. Y los chavales que están empezando que lo tomen de ejemplo. LEYENDA.

Menuda pedazo de pareja de centrocampistas hubiera montado con el gran ULI STIELIKE, habría sido digno de ver.

HALA MADRID, HIJOS DE PUTA


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> El reglamento dice que si hay mano , sea voluntaria o involuntariamente,e inmediatamente es gol del que se aprovecha de dicha mano, el gol no sube al marcador, dice que da igual la voluntariedad. Llama a la UEFA y que cambie las normas y las haga a tu gusto
> El penalty ese que nadie más que tú y los culés habéis visto, todavía nadie me ha dicho quien lo hace a quien y en que minuto, a lo mejor fue justo cuando todos los ingleses, madridistas y reto de personas fuimos al baño a mear y nos lo perdimos todos .



el rejlamento ese que usan unas veces y otras no? ese que dice que si el arbitrario ve argo, pos poco que sea, er VAR no entra, pero si el arbitrario no ve, si es poca cosa no entra? o también puede entrar aunque el arbitrario no vea na y sea poca cosa, dependiendo del color de la camiseta. O ese en el que una mano poca cosa de un defensa puede no ser penalti pero una mano poca cosa invluso dudosa o inexistente de un delantero anula el gol y el arbitrario ni comprueba lo que no ha visto?

Lo llaman rejlamento y no lo es.

Es majia potajia


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Abr 2022)

mal día para los putos antimadridistas

vuestra bilis, mis risas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

El año que viene con unos buenos ejemplares de mamadou puede ser algo monumental.

Necesitamos un mamadou defensivo, un mamadou centrocampista y al gran mamadou supremo mabppe.

Kroos por el desplante de ayer a mamarla a la grada todo el año, camavinga por el.

Rodrygo siempre es más efectivo desde el banquillo.

Mi once:
Encurtidos

Un nuevo mamadou. Militao. Álaba mendy 

Bale camavinga. Modric. Mbappe

Benzema 

Suplentes importantes:
Rodrygo 
Valverde.



El resto minundis.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

Si ese gol es de Bencemal con su mano momificada, el Var no entra ahí ni harto a vino


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

El VAR hace magia en el Bernabeu


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Abr 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> El reglamento dice que si hay mano , sea voluntaria o involuntariamente,e inmediatamente es gol del que se aprovecha de dicha mano, el gol no sube al marcador, dice que da igual la voluntariedad. Llama a la UEFA y que cambie las normas y las haga a tu gusto
> El penalty ese que nadie más que tú y los culés habéis visto, todavía nadie me ha dicho quien lo hace a quien y en que minuto, a lo mejor fue justo cuando todos los ingleses, madridistas y reto de personas fuimos al baño a mear y nos lo perdimos todos .



Creo que se refieren a la jugada en la que Carvajal impacta con Courtois, que parece que agarra el delantero. Yo creo que habría que repetir el partido, y si no es posible este el próximo que el Madrid gane, es inadmisible que el Madrid este en champiñones y los inventores del fútbol jugando contra uno de los mejores equipos del mundo en una competición que tiene menos valor.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

y Courtois también hace magia, las cosas como son


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Abr 2022)

A ver si esta eliminatoria no nos jode la liga...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El año que viene con unos buenos ejemplares de mamadou puede ser algo monumental.
> 
> Necesitamos un mamadou defensivo, un mamadou centrocampista y al gran mamadou supremo mabppe.
> 
> ...





hasta las pelotas de los lamepollas del carapolla galés.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El año que viene con unos buenos ejemplares de mamadou puede ser algo monumental.
> 
> Necesitamos un mamadou defensivo, un mamadou centrocampista y al gran mamadou supremo mabppe.
> 
> ...



PUes si no estoy equivocado, en parte están ya, hay dos, uno es blanco, de la zona del Rio de la Plata creo, que soño con 12 años que jugaría en un equipo con camiseta blanca, a esos hay que sumarle dos más que uno está fichado y otro casi. Uno es una tortuga mutante muy famosa el otro tiene un nombre muy raro que no quiero reproducir, porque no suena bien, algo como chumino, pero el colega es una máquina de cuidado, international franchute que le dio un buen meneo hace poco al super PSG en la liga franchute.
Lo de BAle lo dice porque se ha tomado un par de copillas de anís, sabe de sobra que el 30 de junio de 2022 ese hombre será su último día como madridista, pero lo mismo lo considera más importante ahora que el mamadu brasileiro. Modric está para pocos trotes ya, hay que darle menos minutos y acompañarlo con gente muy física ( naturalmente técnica y con talento).


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Abr 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> A ver si esta eliminatoria no nos jode la liga...



Dos partidos difíciles vienen, con mucho físico, como no tire de Eduardito, Rodrigo y VAlverde apañados vamos, eso y esperando la inspiración del duo sacapuntas del ataque, aunque siempre puede aparecer alguien que ayude mucho, como en el último con los goles de Casimiro y Lucas Valters.


----------



## El Juani (13 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Madre de Dios una banana exterior, no lo había visto desde ese ángulo. De esas hago yo muchas cuando juego porque son un lujo.



Otro angulito gostoso


----------



## cebollo (13 Abr 2022)

El audio de Rac1 es interesante. Van claramente con el Chelsea y desde esa franqueza comentan con naturalidad que el gol de Mount es un rebote afortunado y el de Rudiger viene en un corner que no había sido corner.

Eso Maldini o Segurola no lo dicen. Hay una falta de sinceridad que lo contamina todo.


----------



## El Juani (13 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Si ese gol es de Bencemal con su mano momificada, el Var no entra ahí ni harto a vino





《Judas》 dijo:


> El VAR hace magia en el Bernabeu




“Cometerá infracción el jugador que: _*inmediatamente*_ después de que el _*balón le toque en la mano* _o el brazo, incluso de _*manera accidental*_, marque_* gol en la portería adversaria”,*_ dice la Regla 12.




__





Cambio en el reglamento del fútbol: ¿Qué dice respecto a la mano en el área? | Goal.com


¿Cómo aplica en los penales y en los goles a favor donde el balón pega ahí antes?




www.goal.com


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Abr 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> -Será infracción cuando marque gol en la portería contraria:
> 
> 
> Directamente con su mano/brazo, aunque sea accidentalmente, incluso por el guardameta.
> ...



NO mienta, será mano cuando lo diga el periodista de turno, a ser posible antimadridista, pero sabemos quela culpa es del abuelo, que se reía con el árbitro después del partido, siin duda demostrando el contubernio contra el equipo de los aficionoados.
Los dos entrenadores alemanes que ayer perdieron, han demostrado mucha clase, sin duda, no se han quejado por chorradas ni nada.


----------



## Otrasvidas (13 Abr 2022)

Nos hemos vengado de nuestra eliminación de la pasada temporada. ¿Qué tal si nos vengamos de nuestra eliminación hace 2 temporadas?
Semis
Real Madrid- City
Liverpool- Villarreal
Final:
Real Madrid- Liverpool 
Gana nuestra polla obviamente


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> “Cometerá infracción el jugador que: _*inmediatamente*_ después de que el _*balón le toque en la mano* _o el brazo, incluso de _*manera accidental*_, marque_* gol en la portería adversaria”,*_ dice la Regla 12.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ya, si ya sabemos cómo funciona eso de "con el rejlamento en la mano" unas veces y otras no. Esa es la magia del rejlamento.


----------



## El Juani (13 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> ya, si ya sabemos cómo funciona eso de "con el rejlamento en la mano" unas veces y otras no. Esa es la magia del rejlamento.



Ayer acertó. Y la peña se queja porque el árbitro acertó. 

Y el 2º gol del Chelsea procede de un córner que no era.

Tremendooo y brutaaaaalllll


----------



## El Juani (13 Abr 2022)

Y para algunos la UEFA beneficiando al Madrid, cuando no pueden ni verlos ni en pintura.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

Otro truco del rejlamento:

- si er arbitrario ve penarti donde no hay, por poco que sea el contasto, er VAR non entra

- Si er arbitrario no ve penarti er VAR sólo entra si es muy muy claro el contasto, si es poca cosa non entra


no me jodas. Eso es trampa


----------



## El Juani (13 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> NO mienta, será mano cuando lo diga el periodista de turno, a ser posible antimadridista, pero sabemos quela culpa es del abuelo, que se reía con el árbitro después del partido, siin duda demostrando el contubernio contra el equipo de los aficionoados.
> Los dos entrenadores alemanes que ayer perdieron, han demostrado mucha clase, sin duda, no se han quejado por chorradas ni nada.



Lo de la prensa es de un ridículo que asusta.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Abr 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Ayer acertó. Y la peña se queja porque el árbitro acertó.
> 
> Y el 2º gol del Chelsea procede de un córner que no era.
> 
> Tremendooo y brutaaaaalllll



¿Como? el árbitro acertando y sale beneficiado el Madrid, eso es intolerable, como la liga de la plandemia, es tremendo que el VAr entre y acierte en decisioens que han beneficiado al Madrid, lo de menos es que sean correctas, es intolerable que el Madrid sea beneficiado por un arbitraje correcto.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Abr 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Lo de la prensa es de un ridículo que asusta.



Digamelo a mi que escucho elradio.es de Richard Dees, los ciudadanos periodistas se superan día a día.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

si un defensa la da con la mano, puede no ser penalti. Nadie en ermundo sabe cuándo eso es penarti.

si a un delantero le roza una micra que no se ve ni con el telejcopio hezpasial hublel ese, se anula un golazo y el arbitrario no va ni a comprobarlo.


eso es un rejlamento? venga coño! eso es un truco de majia potajia


----------



## El Juani (13 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿Como? el árbitro acertando y sale beneficiado el Madrid, eso es intolerable, como la liga de la plandemia, es tremendo que el VAr entre y acierte en decisioens que han beneficiado al Madrid, lo de menos es que sean correctas, es intolerable que el Madrid sea beneficiado por un arbitraje correcto.





No sé ni por qué hay debate.


----------



## manutartufo (13 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> el rejlamento ese que usan unas veces y otras no? ese que dice que si el arbitrario ve argo, pos poco que sea, er VAR no entra, pero si el arbitrario no ve, si es poca cosa no entra? o también puede entrar aunque el arbitrario no vea na y sea poca cosa, dependiendo del color de la camiseta. O ese en el que una mano poca cosa de un defensa puede no ser penalti pero una mano poca cosa invluso dudosa o inexistente de un delantero anula el gol y el arbitrario ni comprueba lo que no ha visto?
> 
> Lo llaman rejlamento y no lo es.
> 
> Es majia potajia



Ese mismo por el que de la época de Koeman y primera época de Xavi, no estabais en descenso,de las ayudas que tuvisteis,ese reglamento el mismo.
El VaR entra cuando el árbitro no ve algo otra cosa es si lo ve y ya depende de su interpretación. La mano la vio el Var no el árbitro.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

El rejlamento ese que vale pa lo que les da la gana y el VAR, que está pa cuando les da la gana, son herramientas para trucar.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Abr 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> No sé ni por qué hay debate.



Hombre, parece nuevo, que el Madrid gane una eliminatoria y no busquen polémica los antis, es que no hay vida en este planeta, es su modo de ser, son así, hay que comprenderlos.
PD: Somos vecinos de provincia.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> Ese mismo por el que de la época de Koeman y primera época de Xavi, no estabais en descenso,de las ayudas que tuvisteis,ese reglamento el mismo.
> El VaR entra cuando el árbitro no ve algo otra cosa es si lo ve y ya depende de su interpretación. La mano la vio el Var no el árbitro.



No cuela. Soy del Atleti. No te engañes.

Al Atleti jamás en la historia der fúrbol le ha beneficiao un arbitriaje.

Nunca se ha dao esa situasión.

En el bernabeu habláis de magia...y la magia no existe


----------



## El Juani (13 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Hombre, parece nuevo, que el Madrid gane una eliminatoria y no busquen polémica los antis, es que no hay vida en este planeta, es su modo de ser, son así, hay que comprenderlos.
> PD: Somos vecinos de provincia.



Saludos vecino. Soy nacido en Málaga capital, de madre coína y padre cartameño. Una mezcla extraña.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Abr 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Saludos vecino. Soy nacido en Málaga capital, de madre coína y padre cartameño. Una mezcla extraña.



YO oriental Andaluz(los menos andaluces ) y vivo entre los Malafollá, en su costa.


----------



## feps (13 Abr 2022)

Mbappe, Tchouameni y un central top: esos son los tres fichajes capitales. Alaba y Militao necesitan un tercer central para que no caiga tanto el nivel. Ayer el Madrid hizo el ridículo por la ausencia de Militao.

Con Mbappe, Benzema, Vinicius y el infravalorado Rodrygo, ¿para qué quiere el Madrid gastarse una burrada en los parásitos del vikingo noruego?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Abr 2022)

Lo que nunca veras en la tele española


----------



## HDR (13 Abr 2022)

Estamos asistiendo a una escena que se repite reiteradamente: Kroos titular, juega al trantrán, entra Camavinga a arreglar cosas. Siguiente partido, Kroos titular otra vez.

Por lo demás, el pase de Modric ayer para el primer gol fue glorioso, quizás la mejor asistencia que he visto nunca.


----------



## 8=> (13 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> DE todo lo que he oido sobre Di stéfano, todos coinciden en lo mismo, mentalidad ganadora, nunca se rendía y era el más completo, sin olvidar a otros fenómenos de la época que jugaron con él. Como entonces ya empezó a decirse, si llevas la camiseta del Madrid no hay que decirte que corras y luches en el campo, que te entregues al máximo, eso va implícito.
> Lo curioso es que otros que pregonan que son inventores del fútbol, los mejores y los más guapos llaman prepotentes a un equipo que siempre ha pregonado estos valores para ganar partidos y títulos, que es parte de su identidad. Me da la risa de los que dicen que si flor, que si culo, etc. LA eliminatoria de la Roma vs Cagalona lo veía y no me lo creía, 1-0 y el Barca con mejor equipo no reaccionaba, parecían muertos, 2-0 y lo mismo, el Dios del fútbol como ausente, como ya le ha pasado tantas veces. La roma con fé y metiendo balones largos les hizo polvo, siin corazón ni nada, luego quieren compararse, tocate los cojones.



A ver no es suerte pero sí es suerte. La suerte cuando se repite muchas veces es porque la buscas mucho y estás muy cerca de conseguirlo.

¿Cuántos match points al año levantan Nadal y Federer? Muchos más que los demás porque son los mejores y más situaciones viven de esa situación y los que más las ganan.

El que liga mucho es porque entra a muchas. Todo funciona por porcentajes y probabilidades. Los casinos y casas de apuestas lo saben bien.

El Madrid no gana solo por mentalidad y mayor sacrificio, sino porque causa más miedo a sus rivales y es psicológico. Cuando crees que te enfrentas a una leyenda invencible te agarrotas y desmoralizas. Cuando te enfrentas a un débil relajas los músculos y te recreas dando un recital. El miedo del enemigo es lo más importante que nunca se valora lo suficiente pero al Madrid le temen más que a Kaiser Sözé.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

Cuando la magia del arbitriaje te beneficia una vez...cuando son un par de veces...cuando son muchas veces...

pero cuando la magia es la esencia de un estadio...


----------



## 8=> (13 Abr 2022)

Camavinga es Seedorf con mejor técnica?

A ver si consigue lo mismo, que Clarencio es el único que ha ganado la chempions en tres equipos. Nunca me gustó del todo, lo mismo que Kroos, les faltaba mordiente de ataque a los dos. Pocos goles y asistencias y trabajo defensivo regular.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Mbappe, Tchouameni y un central top: esos son los tres fichajes capitales. Alaba y Militao necesitan un tercer central para que no caiga tanto el nivel. Ayer el Madrid hizo el ridículo por la ausencia de Militao.
> 
> Con Mbappe, Benzema, Vinicius y el infravalorado Rodrygo, ¿para qué quiere el Madrid gastarse una burrada en los parásitos del vikingo noruego?



Lo curioso es que el campeón de Europa no aprovecho la defensa de gigantes que tuvo el Madrid, prácticamente jugó sin ningún central, pero eso no es destacable, es una desgracia del Madrid.
BEnzema tiene casi 35 tacos, en cualquier momento una lesión adiós.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Abr 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Lo que nunca veras en la tele española



ES que fueran valoran lo que es ganar títulos en _Europa, lo difícil que es ganar tres seguidas (aquí era fácil porque lo difícil era la liga), allí no tienen a esa piara de periolistos que cobran por decir memeces contra el Madrid, lo de informar para otro día.
Aún recuerdo el gol de Mcmanaman en la final contra el Valencia. Ese si que se lo pasó bien en el Madrid.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Abr 2022)

Al Atleti hoy le cierran no sé cuántos asientos del Metropolitano, por no sé qué movida, y resulta que tienen que poner un cartel gigante de la UEFA...y le han sancionao...

El Atleti está to el rato sancionao. En los últimos años no sé cuántas sanciones lleva ya, debe tener el récord de la historia de sanciones del fúrbol


----------



## Th89 (13 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Mbappe, Tchouameni y un central top: esos son los tres fichajes capitales. Alaba y Militao necesitan un tercer central para que no caiga tanto el nivel. Ayer el Madrid hizo el ridículo por la ausencia de Militao.
> 
> Con Mbappe, Benzema, Vinicius y el infravalorado Rodrygo, ¿para qué quiere el Madrid gastarse una burrada en los parásitos del vikingo noruego?



Por que el vikingo noruego va a ser el killer de esta década, y prefiero tenerlo en mi equipo que encontrármelo como rival.

Rodrygo y Vinicius no pasarán de ser buenos jugadores para completar una plantilla, por mucho que os empeñéis, y Benzema va para los 35.


----------



## feps (13 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Lo curioso es que el campeón de Europa no aprovecho la defensa de gigantes que tuvo el Madrid, prácticamente jugó sin ningún central, pero eso no es destacable, es una desgracia del Madrid.
> BEnzema tiene casi 35 tacos, en cualquier momento una lesión adiós.



Al Madrid se le apareció la Virgen nuevamente, pero no podemos depender de apariciones marianas quincenales. Ayer el Madrid mereció ser eliminado, y se vio perfectamente que tiene sólo a dos centrales de garantía. Con Militao en el campo, no se habrían encajado tantos goles.


----------



## feps (13 Abr 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Por que el vikingo noruego va a ser el killer de esta década, y prefiero tenerlo en mi equipo que encontrármelo como rival.
> 
> Rodrygo y Vinicius no pasarán de ser buenos jugadores para completar una plantilla, por mucho que os empeñéis, y Benzema va para los 35.



¿Rodrygo y Vinicius no pasan de ser buenos jugadores para completar la plantilla? Lo que hay que leer...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> YO oriental Andaluz(los menos andaluces ) y vivo entre los Malafollá, en su costa.



Ostia, la costa de la malafolla....yo a los de motril no los entiendo, y eso que soy de la provincia....


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Al Madrid se le apareció la Virgen nuevamente, pero no podemos depender de apariciones marianas quincenales. Ayer el Madrid mereció ser eliminado, y se vio perfectamente que tiene sólo a dos centrales de garantía. Con Militao en el campo, no se habrían encajado tantos goles.



He visto caer al Madrid jugando mejor que el rival, en la época con el Milán de Sachi, en la segunda eliminatoria el Madrid se pudo cargar al Milán, por entonces había un simpático arbitro aleman que reventaba a todo equipo español que le tocaba, así que el rollo de merecer tal y cual el ganar para otros, muchas tácticas y muchas historias, pero si luego tienes 5 oportunidades y las fallas, lo normal es que te vayas a tomar por culo, el Madrid mereció ganar en Villareal y en otros partidos pero no ganó y es lo que hay, así es el fútbol. Además, considero que el Chelsea es mejor que el Madrid, lo cual tiene más mérito, ayer demostró que el ritmo que tenían no podía seguirlo el Madrid, más si tiene a Kroos, Modric y Casemiro, Modric tiene más fondo pero necesita gente a su lado que corra más y con calidad, como demostró Camavinga, al colega no le pesa al responsabilidad, sale como si tal cosa, corre, tiene técnica, va entediendo el juego.

Recuerden que el Madrid en estos últimos años ha gastado poco dinero, y cuando lo ha gastado ha sido un fiasco como Hazard, lo mejor ha sido la política de fichajes jóvenes como Militao , Rodrigo, Vinicius, etc, con esa nunca pierden pasta.
Que Militao es el mejor central como dice, para mi sin duda, aunque hay fenomenales periodistas que dicen que es una mierda. El niño de las cometas tiene pinta de que puede marca época. Hace dos años escuché en youtube que en Portugal decían que sería mejor que Pepe.
*Disfrutad del momento*, vienen partidos difíciles y ganar la liga no va a ser fácil.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Ostia, la costa de la malafolla....yo a los de motril no los entiendo, y eso que soy de la provincia....



La tierra de los illos, yo si los entiendo porque tengo acento parecido, pero si uno es consciente de su acento puede hacer que lo entienda hasta un vasco o uno de Soria, solo tienes que bajar la velocidad y algún truco más. De acentos, en la Sierra de Granada hay algunos lugares que telita, recuerdo a un abuelo del Tocón que no veas la cara que ponían dos de Burgos , y eso que llevan años viviendo por aquí, no entendían uncarajo, como me costaba trabajo a mi, yo pensaba, estos pillan a un alemány les entienden más.
PD; No vivo en Motril, es otro lugar más turístico.


----------



## Th89 (13 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> ¿Rodrygo y Vinicius no pasan de ser buenos jugadores para completar la plantilla? Lo que hay que leer...



¿Jugaría cualquiera de ellos de titular cuando el Madrid estaba en su apogeo hace unos años? Para mí no, no son jugadores para ser titulares en un Madrid campeón.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Abr 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Por que el vikingo noruego va a ser el killer de esta década, y prefiero tenerlo en mi equipo que encontrármelo como rival.
> 
> Rodrygo y Vinicius no pasarán de ser buenos jugadores para completar una plantilla, por mucho que os empeñéis, y Benzema va para los 35.



Vini ha demostrado este año que es más que un buen jugador, es joven y puede mejorar muchísimo, además, de lo que he visto del el en su entorno, etc, tiene ganas de llegar lejos, yo en este tio tengo mucha fé, cada vez entiendo ejor el juego, ayer en el segundo gol, no se precipitó, espero y espero hasta que vio que Benzema se desmarcó. Se entienden de maravilla a pesar de la campaña que montaron nuestros periolistos, además, un tio que ha aguantado con 18 años las mierdas que han dicho de el denota que es jugador para el Madrid en ese aspecto.


----------



## El salvaje guatemalteco (13 Abr 2022)

Alguien tenía que decirlo: ALABA ES UN PAQUETE.
Ahora entiendo por qué los alemanes lo dejaron ir tan alegremente.
Salta menos que mi sobrina de 10 años. Pero eso no es lo peor, lo peor es que no sabe colocarse para atacar los balones aéreos.
Necesitamos un central de altura YA.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Abr 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> ¿Jugaría cualquiera de ellos de titular cuando el Madrid estaba en su apogeo hace unos años? Para mí no, no son jugadores para ser titulares en un Madrid campeón.



¿jugarían esos con la edad que tiene el? estamos hablando de jugadores como Cristiano, Benzema, Di Maria y Bale en sus grandes momentos.
Joder que tiene 21 años, ya sabemos que no tiene el nivel de Pedri ni Gavi, pero bueno.


----------



## Tubiegah (13 Abr 2022)

El salvaje guatemalteco dijo:


> Alguien tenía que decirlo: ALABA ES UN PAQUETE.
> Ahora entiendo por qué los alemanes lo dejaron ir tan alegremente.
> Salta menos que mi sobrina de 10 años. Pero eso no es lo peor, lo peor es que no sabe colocarse para atacar los balones aéreos.
> Necesitamos un central de altura YA.



como que Alaba no es central


----------



## El salvaje guatemalteco (13 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, alguien sabe lo que iba relatando Kroos cuando lo cambiaron?


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Abr 2022)

El salvaje guatemalteco dijo:


> Alguien tenía que decirlo: ALABA ES UN PAQUETE.
> Ahora entiendo por qué los alemanes lo dejaron ir tan alegremente.
> Salta menos que mi sobrina de 10 años. Pero eso no es lo peor, lo peor es que no sabe colocarse para atacar los balones aéreos.
> Necesitamos un central de altura YA.



ES un lateral reconvertido a central, que es diferente, pero el Madrid está en modo vendedor y por eso no hay centrales, hablaban de Antoñito Rudiger pero no estaban dispuestos a pagar un pastón. Central de calidad para estático solo hay uno de gran nivel y es Militao, eso ya lo vemos todos y en el Madrid lo saben de sobra. Se nos olvida que Chelsea, City y PSG tienen barra libre, más otro equipo que puede deber 1500 millones de euros y no pasa nda, en una liga en la que si debes 3 millones te descienden de categoría, pero es un misterio insondable.
Nos apañaremos con lo que hay, que remedio.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (13 Abr 2022)

Aun estoy flipando con el partido de ayer. No se si sois conscientes, hermanos madridistas, de que le hemos ganado a una barbaridad de equipo con un señor mayor en el centro del campo y con una defensa compuesta por Lucas Vazquez, Carvajal, Alaba y Marcelo. Es que es muy fuerte esto, eh.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Abr 2022)

El salvaje guatemalteco dijo:


> Por cierto, alguien sabe lo que iba relatando Kroos cuando lo cambiaron?



Espero que no, porque sería otra semana aguantando a los periolistos patrios para joder al Madrid, por lo que se ve nadie se cabrea en su trabajo. Dijera lo que dijera lo interpretarían como les diera la gana.


----------



## El Juani (13 Abr 2022)

También soy de los que pienso que Alaba tiene ciertas carencias en el juego aéreo defensivo. Fijaros los dos goles del Barça en el Bernabéu. Eso por poner algunos ejemplos. Tampoco es un central puro. Así que... y el fichaje de Alaba es bastante notable eh.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Abr 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Aun estoy flipando con el partido de ayer. No se si sois conscientes, hermanos madridistas, de que le hemos ganado a una barbaridad de equipo con un señor mayor en el centro del campo y con una defensa compuesta por Lucas Vazquez, Carvajal, Alaba y Marcelo. Es que es muy fuerte esto, eh.



Una defensa de altura, y alo he dicho, el señor Tucher podría pensar como cojones no metieron más goles con esa defensa, ah sí, que es porque el abuelo se reia después del partido con el árbitro.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (13 Abr 2022)

El salvaje guatemalteco dijo:


> Por cierto, alguien sabe lo que iba relatando Kroos cuando lo cambiaron?



Le lei algo los labios y estaba puteando de lo lindo en español. Le entendi "me cago en Dios" y "cojones". Imagino que se estaria cagando en Ancelotti. A ver si traen al experto friki en comunicacion no verbal al Chiringuito y nos enteramos de mas.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Abr 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> También soy de los que pienso que Alaba tiene ciertas carencias en el juego aéreo defensivo. Fijaros los dos goles del Barça en el Bernabéu. Eso por poner algunos ejemplos. Tampoco es un central puro. Así que... y el fichaje de Alaba es bastante notable eh.



ES bueno en terreno abierto, malo para defensa posicional, ya se ha visto, pero no hay otra cosa y gracias a que Nacho cumple en partidos, no siempre se juega contra equipos como el Chelsea, lógicamente, porque como se lesione ahora uno de los dos apañados van.


----------



## El Juani (13 Abr 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Aun estoy flipando con el partido de ayer. No se si sois conscientes, hermanos madridistas, de que le hemos ganado a una barbaridad de equipo con un señor mayor en el centro del campo y con una defensa compuesta por Lucas Vazquez, Carvajal, Alaba y Marcelo. Es que es muy fuerte esto, eh.



Es que la defensa ayer era un puto desmadre.


----------



## Th89 (13 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿jugarían esos con la edad que tiene el? estamos hablando de jugadores como Cristiano, Benzema, Di Maria y Bale en sus grandes momentos.
> Joder que tiene 21 años, ya sabemos que no tiene el nivel de Pedri ni Gavi, pero bueno.



Vinicius le doy el margen de la duda, pero Rodrygo me da un tufo a Asensio que asusta. Solo rinde desde el banquillo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Abr 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Le lei algo los labios y estaba puteando de lo lindo en español. Le entendi "me cago en Dios" y "cojones". Imagino que se estaria cagando en Ancelotti. A ver si traen al experto friki en comunicacion no verbal al Chiringuito y nos enteramos de mas.



O reconocer que no está bien y que estos ritmos de partido le pueden superar, mejor que no saquen más porque sería seguir el juego de los ciudadanos periodistas, eso ya es pasado. TAmpoco sabemos el estaod físico real del jugador, eso ha pasado con muchos, al cabo de los años que fulanito jugó tocado, medio lesionado, etc, pero no lo dicen porque es peor.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Abr 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Vinicius le doy el margen de la duda, pero Rodrygo me da un tufo a Asensio que asusta. Solo rinde desde el banquillo.



Rinde más, en cosas menos visibles, más ritmo, presión, desmarque, centros, etc. Lo que pasa es que con lo que tiene delante lo tiene crudo, no vayamos a pensar que cualquiera que llegue va a ser un crack, que ahora llaman crack a cualquier aque juega un partido y al año siguiente no se acuerda nadie de el. Asensio no se si es mental o es que no da paramás, con la lesión lo pasó falta y jugaba con miedo, pero es que en muchos partidos ha perdido el desparpajo que tenía antes, tiene un gran disparo pero no sabe buscarse el hueco y en otros aspectos Rodrigo lo supera.
Rodrigo a lo mejor no vale para titular, pero puede ser un suplente interesante y con nivel para jugar contra equipos no de super élite.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Abr 2022)

Cuando algo pasa muchas veces, no es suerte.

Cuando el Real Madrid hace lo que hace tantas veces, es porque hay algo. Podemos llamarlo INTANGIBLES o como queráis...

El problema es que como ni nosotros mismos sabemos que es, los rivales no pueden ponerle solución alguna. Y sigue sucediendo.

Os digo una cosa. "Suponemos" un partido bien jodido en Sevilla. Este año, cuando suponemos algo, sucede lo contrario.  Lo mismo hasta ganamos 0-3 con doblete de Alaba.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (13 Abr 2022)

Sobre Alaba, completamente de acuerdo. Es lateral, no central, pero cumple de sobra porque es un pepino de futbolista. 
Me estoy oliendo que en verano largan a Mendy. Su representante ya ha llamado a la puerta de Floren un par de veces para una mejora de contrato y esas cosas no le molan nada. Mendy es un defensor estratosferico, pero de medio campo para arriba se le apagan todas las luces. Yo lo vendia por 30 o 40 kilos, pasaba a Alaba a banda y fichaba a un central como Dios manda para acompañar a Militao. Rudiger es la leche y ayer hizo un partido excelso...pero el pavo quiere cobrar mas de diez limpios (rechazo una oferta de renovacion por ocho, riendose en la cara de la directiva). 

Llamadme loco....yo iba con dos cojones a por Araujo. Dicen que lo tiene apalabrado con el Barcelona...yo me reunia con su representante y le ponia 8 kilos al año. Veremos que pasa en verano, pero va a ser movidito.


----------



## Th89 (13 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Rinde más, en cosas menos visibles, más ritmo, presión, desmarque, centros, etc. Lo que pasa es que con lo que tiene delante lo tiene crudo, no vayamos a pensar que cualquiera que llegue va a ser un crack, que ahora llaman crack a cualquier aque juega un partido y al año siguiente no se acuerda nadie de el. Asensio no se si es mental o es que no da paramás, con la lesión lo pasó falta y jugaba con miedo, pero es que en muchos partidos ha perdido el desparpajo que tenía antes, tiene un gran disparo pero no sabe buscarse el hueco y en otros aspectos Rodrigo lo supera.
> *Rodrigo a lo mejor no vale para titular, pero puede ser un suplente interesante y con nivel para jugar contra equipos no de super élite.*



Ahí quería llegar, si yo no he dicho que le daría boleto porque no vaya a ser un megacrack, pero el compañero decía que para que Haaland teniendo a los brasileños, Benzema y la Tortuga.

Cuando Haaland si viene es para ir sustituyendo a Benzema y jugar junto a él de mientras. Si viene, cosa que dudo.


----------



## El Juani (13 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Cuando algo pasa muchas veces, no es suerte.
> 
> Cuando el Real Madrid hace lo que hace tantas veces, es porque hay algo. Podemos llamarlo INTANGIBLES o como queráis...
> 
> ...



Es también algo mental eh. Tanto por parte del Madrid, que cada vez que la hace la tiene más interiorizada y no se da por rendido, y algo mental que también ocurre y pasa en los rivales. Les mete un gol el Madrid y piensan que puede pasar como muchas otras veces ha pasado. Es algo que se retroalimenta, pero entre el Madrid y el resto de equipos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Abr 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Sobre Alaba, completamente de acuerdo. Es lateral, no central, pero cumple de sobra porque es un pepino de futbolista.
> Me estoy oliendo que en verano largan a Mendy. Su representante ya ha llamado a la puerta de Floren un par de veces para una mejora de contrato y esas cosas no le molan nada. Mendy es un defensor estratosferico, pero de medio campo para arriba se le apagan todas las luces. Yo lo vendia por 30 o 40 kilos, pasaba a Alaba a banda y fichaba a un central como Dios manda para acompañar a Militao. Rudiger es la leche y ayer hizo un partido excelso...pero el pavo quiere cobrar mas de diez limpios (rechazo una oferta de renovacion por ocho, riendose en la cara de la directiva).
> 
> Llamadme loco....yo iba con dos cojones a por Araujo. Dicen que lo tiene apalabrado con el Barcelona...yo me reunia con su representante y le ponia 8 kilos al año. Veremos que pasa en verano, pero va a ser movidito.



Araujo tiene contrato, ¿cuánto te crees que van a pedir por el? El Madrid no puede fichar en España, al Barcelona se lo envuelven con regalo, al Madrid son todo contratiempos y salidas de tono.
El que no se ha enterado todavía que en el Madrid los jugadores no están por encima en estos casos es que no es muy listo, ya se vio con Ronaldo, si se pone pesado solo tiene que traer oferta y hasta luego.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Abr 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Ahí quería llegar, si yo no he dicho que le daría boleto porque no vaya a ser un megacrack, pero el compañero decía que para que Haaland teniendo a los brasileños, Benzema y la Tortuga.
> 
> Cuando Haaland si viene es para ir sustituyendo a Benzema y jugar junto a él de mientras. Si viene, cosa que dudo.



Menudo culebrón han montado con el fichaje, a ver si se decide ya y dejan de dar la tabarra con el fichaje del Noruego. Benzema en diciembre cumple 35 años y hay que reconocer ,que no es normal que con su edad esté rindiendo a ese nivel, le queda un año más de contrato y me da que cuando lo terminé deja al Madrid. Como tenga una lesión deja cojo al equipo y viendo lo que hay, Mariano y Jovic seria terrorífico p ara el equipo.


----------



## El salvaje guatemalteco (13 Abr 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Sobre Alaba, completamente de acuerdo. Es lateral, no central, pero cumple de sobra porque es un pepino de futbolista.
> Me estoy oliendo que en verano largan a Mendy. Su representante ya ha llamado a la puerta de Floren un par de veces para una mejora de contrato y esas cosas no le molan nada. Mendy es un defensor estratosferico, pero de medio campo para arriba se le apagan todas las luces. Yo lo vendia por 30 o 40 kilos, pasaba a Alaba a banda y fichaba a un central como Dios manda para acompañar a Militao. Rudiger es la leche y ayer hizo un partido excelso...pero el pavo quiere cobrar mas de diez limpios (rechazo una oferta de renovacion por ocho, riendose en la cara de la directiva).
> 
> Llamadme loco....yo iba con dos cojones a por Araujo. Dicen que lo tiene apalabrado con el Barcelona...yo me reunia con su representante y le ponia 8 kilos al año. Veremos que pasa en verano, pero va a ser movidito.




Pues llamadme loco, pero yo apostaría por Pau Torres e incluso por Unai Nuñez del Bilbao. Españoles y muy aseaditos en su trabajo


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Abr 2022)

El salvaje guatemalteco dijo:


> Pues llamadme loco, pero yo apostaría por Pau Torres e incluso por Unai Nuñez del Bilbao. Españoles y muy aseaditos en su trabajo



¿y que pueden costar? si el fichaje de RAmos hace ya la tira de años y fue una odisea.


----------



## El salvaje guatemalteco (13 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿y que pueden costar? si el fichaje de RAmos hace ya la tira de años y fue una odisea.



Pau Torres con 40 kilos lo solucionamos


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Abr 2022)

No lo veo, encima del Villarreal, todo serán trabas. Lo de fichar en España ya lo veo descartado, de jóvenes ya están fichando todo fuera. 
Tiene contrato hasta junio 2024. POr este te piden 100 kg y se quedan tan panchos.


----------



## josemanuelb (13 Abr 2022)

Vender a Mendy por 50 kilos y con eso traer un buen central, pasando a Alaba al lateral, mejoraría mucho al equipo. Mejoras las 2 posiciones sin gastar dinero.


----------



## El Juani (13 Abr 2022)

Pero es que también hay que mirar fondo de armario. Banquillo. Marcelo, Isco y Bale terminan contrato en junio. Que te quedas para el lateral zurdo? Sólo con Alaba? La situación idónea, bajo mi humilde punto de vista, sería quedarte con Mendy y Alaba para dicha posición y fichar un central y un lateral derecho. 

Eso sin contar otras posiciones.


----------



## fieraverde (13 Abr 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Queremos al Atleti para sodomizarlo en semis... Jajajaja!



Yo opino lo mismo , prefiero el Madrid al chelsea mil veces, ya se vio como os Violaron analmente ..

Tres eliminatorias seguidas tirando del espíritu de Juanito y la grada comiendo pipas va a ser excesivo.


----------



## feps (13 Abr 2022)

El Madrid no se va a gastar 400 millones este verano, pero ni de coña. Por eso creo que Haaland no va a venir, y ese dinero se lo pueden gastar en Tchouameni y un central top. Para el lateral derecho bastaría recuperar a Odriozola. Y la guinda de Mbappe, claro.


----------



## Hannibal (13 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Mou devolvió lo que hacían anteriormente, sufrir como condenados y agarrarse a los partidos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, a eso me refería. Que tras la novena y la decadencia de los galácticos, hubo unos años en donde no se fue competitivo en ese aspecto, hasta que llegó Mou.

Creo que mucha gente no es consciente del legado que dejó. No sólo por lo que hizo en el Madrid,.sino por lo que hundió al Farsalona. El otro día vi una entrevista a Piqué, y aparte de demostrar una vez más su complejo de inferioridad, se acordó de Mou. Y es lógico, porque con cualquier otro entrenador habrían ganado varios títulos más, y me atrevo a decir que quizá hoy tendríamos alguna Shempions menos.
Sí hay un motivo para ser mourinhista, es por el odio que profesan los culosers.


----------



## fieraverde (13 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Madrid no se va a gastar 400 millones este verano, pero ni de coña. Por eso creo que Haaland no va a venir, y ese dinero se lo pueden gastar en Tchouameni y un central top. Para el lateral derecho bastaría recuperar a Odriozola. Y la guinda de Mbappe, claro.



No necesitáis a mbappé , repescais a canabal y a drenthe y ganáis la chempions.

Podéis ser la Grecia de esta champions , follada a follada pasando de ronda.


----------



## Otrasvidas (13 Abr 2022)

¿Por qué hay tanto ruido con Rudiger, siendo alguien que no mejora lo que hay? ¿Se pretende vender a Militao?


----------



## feps (13 Abr 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> ¿Por qué hay tanto ruido con Rudiger, siendo alguien que no mejora lo que hay? ¿Se pretende vender a Militao?



Rudiger no vendrá porque pide una salvajada. Militao y Alaba son absolutamente intransferibles. El Madrid fichará un central, pero no pagará una locura como pretende Rudiger.


----------



## Otrasvidas (13 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Rudiger no vendrá porque pide una salvajada. Militao y Alaba son absolutamente intransferibles. El Madrid fichará un central, pero no pagará una locura como pretende Rudiger.



Hombre,si se quiere fichar un central imagino que será alguien con un rol más bien de suplente. Es decir, alguien que pueda jugar más que el paquete de Vallejo.


----------



## feps (13 Abr 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Hombre,si se quiere fichar un central imagino que será alguien con un rol más bien de suplente. Es decir, alguien que pueda jugar más que el paquete de Vallejo.



Nacho tampoco da la talla. Hace falta un central con jerarquía, y no hay muchos.


----------



## JimTonic (13 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ES un lateral reconvertido a central, que es diferente, pero el Madrid está en modo vendedor y por eso no hay centrales, hablaban de Antoñito Rudiger pero no estaban dispuestos a pagar un pastón. Central de calidad para estático solo hay uno de gran nivel y es Militao, eso ya lo vemos todos y en el Madrid lo saben de sobra. Se nos olvida que Chelsea, City y PSG tienen barra libre, más otro equipo que puede deber 1500 millones de euros y no pasa nda, en una liga en la que si debes 3 millones te descienden de categoría, pero es un misterio insondable.
> Nos apañaremos con lo que hay, que remedio.



ruditger parece que no puede renovar por las sanciones del chelsea, o algo asi he oido no???


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (13 Abr 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>





Th89 dijo:


> Vinicius le doy el margen de la duda, pero Rodrygo me da un tufo a Asensio que asusta. Solo rinde desde el banquillo.



Rodrygo mete el gol de mayor importancia de toda su vida a los tres minutos de salir del banquillo demostrando velocidad y gran precision en un remate complicado. Joder, eso no es simplemente "rendir".


----------



## feps (13 Abr 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Rodrygo mete el gol de mayor importancia de toda su vida a los tres minutos de salir del banquillo demostrando velocidad y gran precision en un remate complicado. Joder, eso no es simplemente "rendir".



Hay piperos que se creen que todos son medianías salvo Haaland.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> RECuerdo el partido, Iván Campo casi se colgaba de los hombros de Carew, fué de agonía, el campo en mal estado, los noruegos de aquel equipo no eran ningunos petardos, ese gol de RAúl, puff menudo partidito, algunos es que no han visto al Madrid sufrir de antaño, es así como se ganan títulos.
> Del documental que han sacado del Madrid, hablan de esa final contra el VAlencia, los jugadores después de haber ganado la septima estabán relajados, sin presión, todo lo contrario que la final contra la Juventus. La impresión es que al Valencia le peso la final, ese año jugó fenomenal, y al siguiente, donde pudieron ganarle al BAyern. Entraron con nervios y el Madrid empezó a soltarse y controló esa final.


----------



## Otrasvidas (13 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Nacho tampoco da la talla. Hace falta un central con jerarquía, y no hay muchos.



¿Bonucci quizás? Pero es inevitable que se vengan a la mente los fantasmas de Walter Samuel o Cannavaro.


----------



## JimTonic (13 Abr 2022)

recordad que llevamos 3-5 años intentado hacer un recambio generacional. Y todavia no ha acabado, y lo que nos falta. Claro que es muy dificil cuando sigues dando beneficios y has tenido que ahorrar 400 millones para la obra del bernabeu. Por eso me rio cuando hay otros equipos que pretenden hacerlo en un año y sin empezar la obra si quiera

El años que viene marcelo, isco y bale fuera, que no es poco, y si se ficha a Mbpee, se tendria que fichas central y otro camavinga y un lateral como minimo


----------



## Hannibal (13 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Estamos asistiendo a una escena que se repite reiteradamente: Kroos titular, juega al trantrán, entra Camavinga a arreglar cosas. Siguiente partido, Kroos titular otra vez.
> 
> Por lo demás, el pase de Modric ayer para el primer gol fue glorioso, quizás la mejor asistencia que he visto nunca.



Hasta los de Vomistar hablaban de asistencia del año y estoy de acuerdo.
Pero nadie habla de la definición de Rodrygo que tiene muchísimo mérito, es muy difícil pegarle de primeras en carrera y ajustarla al palo. Es una definición brutal, y si Rodrygo no la mete hoy estamos hablando de otra cosa muy distinta.

Sobre Kroos y Muchapinga, en parte es lógico y yo haría lo mismo. Primero porque le pones la presión al veterano, y segundo porque sacas a Muchapinga cuando el rival ya está cansado y puede hacer mucho más daño. Más de una vez he pensado que jugadores tipo Vini en ciertos partidos, especialmente donde pueda haber prorrogas, sería mejor como revulsivo que como titular.
Pero claro, para eso debe haber un jugador similar que pueda fijar defensas y desgastar rivales los primeros 60 minutos


----------



## Otrasvidas (13 Abr 2022)

Ojo, que podemos ganar una Champions habiendo palmado en casa ante unos moldavos y habiendo recibido más de 200 minutos de chorreo en eliminatorias. Lo nuestro con la Champions ya adquiere tintes sobrenaturales.


----------



## hijodepantera (13 Abr 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> ¿Por qué hay tanto ruido con Rudiger, siendo alguien que no mejora lo que hay? ¿Se pretende vender a Militao?



¿Qué partido viste ayer?, le ganaba todas las carreras a Rodrygo estando el carioca muchísimo mas fresco.
Mbappe,tchoumeni,Rudiger y con Rice james y tenemos equipo histórico.


----------



## Hannibal (13 Abr 2022)

El salvaje guatemalteco dijo:


> Pues llamadme loco, pero yo apostaría por Pau Torres e incluso por Unai Nuñez del Bilbao. Españoles y muy aseaditos en su trabajo



A Pau Torres le he visto algún partido y hombre, no es el paquete de Eric García pero no se si le daría para el Madric


----------



## Andr3ws (13 Abr 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Hasta los de Vomistar hablaban de asistencia del año y estoy de acuerdo.
> Pero nadie habla de la definición de Rodrygo que tiene muchísimo mérito, es muy difícil pegarle de primeras en carrera y ajustarla al palo. Es una definición brutal, y si Rodrygo no la mete hoy estamos hablando de otra cosa muy distinta.
> 
> Sobre Kroos y Muchapinga, en parte es lógico y yo haría lo mismo. Primero porque le pones la presión al veterano, y segundo porque sacas a Muchapinga cuando el rival ya está cansado y puede hacer mucho más daño. Más de una vez he pensado que jugadores tipo Vini en ciertos partidos, especialmente donde pueda haber prorrogas, sería mejor como revulsivo que como titular.
> Pero claro, para eso debe haber un jugador similar que pueda fijar defensas y desgastar rivales los primeros 60 minutos



Eso que dices de reservar jugadores para una posible prorroga es demasiado arriesgado hacer una estrategia que dependa tanto de una cuestión como empatar y que haya prorroga. Ningun jugador en su sano juicio ideará cosas asi.
Otra cosa es que tengas a un Vinicius (el de los primeros partidos) carne de banquillo y fallón de cara al gol, que no te importe dejarle en el banquillo por si aquello se alarga que corra con el rival cansado.



Hannibal dijo:


> A Pau Torres le he visto algún partido y hombre, no es el paquete de Eric García pero no se si le daría para el Madric



A mi del Villa el bueno me parece Albiol.
Durante la Eurocopa no entendí como L.E. no le convocó para tener la pareja de centrales del campeón de la UEFA. Pau Torres mejora con su compañero habitual del club, y no con los paquetes Eric G y Laporte.
Entiendo que L.E. ya sabía que Eric G ficharia por el Barça y había que darle bola. Otra explicación no hay.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Abr 2022)

anoche lo que se vio claro no es tanto que la defensa sufre o incluso empieza a hacer aguas sin militao
esto es solo el segundo problema

el PRIMER PROBLEMA QUE PROVOCA LA CATASTROFE ES :
que hay un ENTRENADOR que NO SIRVE
y anoche se vio de nuevo por vez ya 1 millon

se sigue emperrando en poner a la CMK que estan VIEJOS especialmente kroos
y que NO pueden competir ya contra equipos PODEROSISIMOS LLENOS DE JUVENTUD Y FISICO que es lo que ponen precisamente en el centro del campo.

anoche se volvio a comprobar como el cabezon mierda de entrenador italiANO y su hijo maricon
solo sacaron a kroos cuando quedó medio lesionado
aunque kroos se estuviera arrastrando trotando por el campo desde el minuto 15 y apenas contuviera al centro del campo del chelsea

el colmo de la inutilidad como entrenador fue que volvio a poner a casemiro de defensa casi en medio de los centrales:
a ver señor entrenador: con ese unico movimento rompes al Madrid por 2 partes:
1.pierdes el contener al rival en el centro del campo , con lo que se te echan sobre la defensa en cada ataque
2.rompes no solo el centro del campo , ademas rompes o debilitas la defensa , porque casemiro es un NEGADO en la defensa

esto que hiciste nos costó el 0-3 ayer
y nos costó el 0-4 contra el Farsa donde tambien hiciste lo mismo
pero tu cabezon sigue en tus 13 hijo de perra, sigue


y se volvio a comprobar como camavinga le dio mil vueltas a kroos
conteniendo el centro del campo del chelsea QUE FUE LO QUE REALMENTE NOS HIZO DAÑO TODO EL PARTIDO
(por eso ellos tras pasar cual apisonadoras por el medio del campo se plantaban en la defensa facil)
ademas de recuperar el balon y dar el pase a vinicius para el segundo gol a benzema

valverde y camaminga tienen que ser YA titulares en la mayoria de partidos
y kroos ser ya el suplente de camavinga
sobre todo en super partidos como el de anoche donde kroos no puede con su culo de tractor diesel ya desde los 15 minutos.

pero tranquis
a ver si adivinais que centro de campo pondra el italiANO contra el sevilla otros cabrones que iran a MUERTE contra el madrid (no asi contra el farsa)
si : habeis adivinado


----------



## 8=> (13 Abr 2022)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Vender a Mendy por 50 kilos y con eso traer un buen central, pasando a Alaba al lateral, mejoraría mucho al equipo. Mejoras las 2 posiciones sin gastar dinero.



Ayer pusieron a Mendy a parir por primera vez. ¿Qué hizo?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Abr 2022)

resumen:

no hubieramos llegado al 0-3 si de inicio saca a valverde y camavinga (kroos banquillo)
y pone a casemiro en el CENTRO DEL CAMPO.

ademas de hacer los cambios ANTES: rodrygo + lucas vazquez

y esto es algo sobradamente comprobado, no es una teoria
se volvio a comprobar anoche
y se comprobó con el PSG en los 2 partidos
(sin seguir echando la vista atras que tambien hay ejemplos de sobra)


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Abr 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> ¿Por qué hay tanto ruido con Rudiger, siendo alguien que no mejora lo que hay? ¿Se pretende vender a Militao?



Porque ahora mismo tenemos un central, Militao, y dos parches que pueden jugar de central junto a Militao pero no juntos, uno de los cuales además es un diabético tipo 1 de 32 años (es un tipo admirable pero las cosas como son).


----------



## Otrasvidas (13 Abr 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> ¿Qué partido viste ayer?, le ganaba todas las carreras a Rodrygo estando el carioca muchísimo mas fresco.
> Mbappe,tchoumeni,Rudiger y con Rice james y tenemos equipo histórico.



Yo de la Premier huiría por sistema por lo inflado que está todo y las pretensiones desorbitadas de los jugadores, pero es que,además, Rudiger tiene ya 29 años y hasta hace nada se estaba lejos de considerársele uno de los mejores centrales del mundo. No me inspira confianza, al igual que no me la inspira Carvajal de central pese al partido monumental que se marcó en esa posición.


----------



## hijodepantera (13 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> No lo veo, encima del Villarreal, todo serán trabas. Lo de fichar en España ya lo veo descartado, de jóvenes ya están fichando todo fuera.
> Tiene contrato hasta junio 2024. POr este te piden 100 kg y se quedan tan panchos.



Pues precisamente esa es una de las razones por las que quería que el Villareal perdiese ayer.
Mirad, en un pais normal el Real tendría ya su princesa de Asturias del deporte o su equivalente y el resto de aficionados de otros equipos se sentirían orgullosos de formar parte de algo en lo que esta el Real, pero en esta expaña cainita del socialismo y las comunidades autónomas todo esto es lo contrario, por lo tanto les deseo el mayor mal a todos.

p.d: ya veréis como este super Villareal semifinalista de champions y campeón de Europa league es brutalmente goleado por la farsa cuando toque sin oponer demasiada resistencia y aun con el recuerdo de haber sacado su titular sin jugarse nada contra nosotros TRES!!! putos días antes de su final europea.


----------



## 8=> (13 Abr 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> ¿Por qué hay tanto ruido con Rudiger, siendo alguien que no mejora lo que hay? ¿Se pretende vender a Militao?



Porque el Madrid es too white, nos han dado un toque por no tener un 80% de negros puros.


----------



## Hannibal (13 Abr 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Eso que dices de reservar jugadores para una posible prorroga es demasiado arriesgado hacer una estrategia que dependa tanto de una cuestión como empatar y que haya prorroga. Ningun jugador en su sano juicio ideará cosas asi.
> Otra cosa es que tengas a un Vinicius (el de los primeros partidos) carne de banquillo y fallón de cara al gol, que no te importe dejarle en el banquillo por si aquello se alarga que corra con el rival cansado.



Lo que yo digo es lo que hacen todos los equipos, que es tener 2 jugadores aseados por posición.
El problema del Madrid es precisamente esa carencia. Falta mínimo un central, un medio centro defensivo, dos extremos y un delantero de recambio. Si en alguna posición puedes permitirte hacer lo que hace todo el mundo es en la media.
Pero volviendo a Kroos- Muchapinga, en el partido de ida la CKM barrió al Chelsea simplemente poniendo a Fede "trespulmones" Valverde. No creo que nadie previera que el mismo 11 iba a venirse abajo sólo por la ausencia de Militao.

Por lo demás, yo también tengo una pajaplantilla en la cabeza pero me parece fuera de lugar hacerse ahora esas cábalas. A final de temporada hablamos


----------



## Otrasvidas (13 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Porque el Madrid es too white, nos han dado un toque por no tener un 80% de negros puros.



Debe ser eso, porque sólo suenan negratas.


----------



## Andr3ws (13 Abr 2022)

Yo para decir que al entrenador hay que largarle, prefiero esperar a final de temporada.
No vaya a levantar el Spaguetti Liga y Champions y os de con su italiana polla en vuestros morros.
Acabemos la temporada primero y apoyemos al equipo en lo que queda.


----------



## Otrasvidas (13 Abr 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Yo para decir que al entrenador hay que largarle, prefiero esperar a final de temporada.
> No vaya a levantar el Spaguetti Liga y Champions y os de con su italiana polla en vuestros morros.
> Acabemos la temporada primero y apoyemos al equipo en lo que queda.



Heynckes también ganó la Champions y se le despidió, así que...


----------



## manutartufo (13 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> No cuela. Soy del Atleti. No te engañes.
> 
> Al Atleti jamás en la historia der fúrbol le ha beneficiao un arbitriaje.
> 
> ...



Te acompaño en el sentimiento si eres del pateti.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Abr 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> p.d: ya veréis como este super *Villareal* semifinalista de champions y campeón de Europa league *es brutalmente goleado por la farsa* cuando toque sin oponer demasiada resistencia y aun con el recuerdo de haber sacado su titular sin jugarse nada contra nosotros TRES!!! putos días antes de su final europea.



es que el villarreal son otros hijos de puta filiales del farsa
como el mierda valencia y el mierda levante y el mierda mallorca
(el elche no, al menos no esta temporada)
y contra el madrid van absolutamente a MUERTE
pero contra su farsa van suave a un 60%


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Abr 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Yo para decir que al entrenador hay que largarle, prefiero esperar a final de temporada.
> No vaya a levantar el Spaguetti Liga y Champions y os de con su italiana polla en vuestros morros.
> Acabemos la temporada primero y apoyemos al equipo en lo que queda.



si el madrid levanta liga y champions NO es por el entrenador
seguis confundiendo el que un equipo consiga hacer milagros
con que esos milagros sean merito del entrenador

muy al reves:
esos milagros los tiene que hacer el equipo
para contrarrestar las autenticas CAGADAS que hace el entrenador


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> anoche lo que se vio claro no es tanto que la defensa sufre o incluso empieza a hacer aguas sin militao
> esto es solo el segundo problema
> 
> el PRIMER PROBLEMA QUE PROVOCA LA CATASTROFE ES :
> ...



Estas gilipolleces nos pueden costar la liga.


----------



## josemanuelb (13 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Ayer pusieron a Mendy a parir por primera vez. ¿Qué hizo?



Lo de siempre, intentar salir de la presión creyéndose Maradona o con pases horizontales, lo que supuso uno de los goles en contra. Arriesga demasiado con el balón para lo limitado técnicamente que es.


----------



## Silluzollope (13 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Creo que se refieren a la jugada en la que Carvajal impacta con Courtois, que parece que agarra el delantero. Yo creo que habría que repetir el partido, y si no es posible este el próximo que el Madrid gane, es inadmisible que el Madrid este en champiñones y los inventores del fútbol jugando contra uno de los mejores equipos del mundo en una competición que tiene menos valor.



Y el cespet, no te olvides de eso. En caso de que el cespet no esté bien, los tres puntos se deberían dar al Barça automaticamente si pierden.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Abr 2022)

El salvaje guatemalteco dijo:


> Por cierto, alguien sabe lo que iba relatando Kroos cuando lo cambiaron?




no se
pero ojala fuese algo como:

"fui bueno pero tengo 32 años y estoy semi acabado sobre todo fisicamente, por el bien del madrid tiene que salir camavinga de titular en mi lugar , ancelotti esta viejo y es cabezon pero espero que se de cuenta "


----------



## 8=> (13 Abr 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Lo que yo digo es lo que hacen todos los equipos, que es tener *2 jugadores aseados por posición*.
> El problema del Madrid es precisamente esa carencia. Falta mínimo un central, un medio centro defensivo, dos extremos y un delantero de recambio. Si en alguna posición puedes permitirte hacer lo que hace todo el mundo es en la media.
> Pero volviendo a Kroos- Muchapinga, en el partido de ida la CKM barrió al Chelsea simplemente poniendo a Fede "trespulmones" Valverde. No creo que nadie previera que el mismo 11 iba a venirse abajo sólo por la ausencia de Militao.
> 
> Por lo demás, yo también tengo una pajaplantilla en la cabeza pero me parece fuera de lugar hacerse ahora esas cábalas. A final de temporada hablamos



Nacho es aseado aseadísimo, internacional por España, y Vallejo es otro caso Faubert, no ha jugado nunca pero todo el mundo asume que es malísimo sin haberlo visto ni un minuto. Pobre chaval. La piperada sois crueles a muerte.


----------



## Hannibal (13 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Nacho es aseado aseadísimo, internacional por España, y Vallejo es otro caso Faubert, no ha jugado nunca pero todo el mundo asume que es malísimo sin haberlo visto ni un minuto. Pobre chaval. La piperada sois crueles a muerte.



Yo he dicho que falta un central y no 2. Nacho es aseadisimo sin duda alguna, pero Vallejo no.
Y sí, yo le he visto jugar con el Granada, y no era nada del otro mundo. Que obviamente es mejor que poner a Carvajal de central, pues claro.
Pero es que ya no es eso. Ayer se demostró que Alaba puede ser central como excepción, no como norma.


----------



## cebollo (13 Abr 2022)

A mi el que me da pena es Vinicius. No le veo compatible con Mbappe, que es muy parecido pero mejor. Convivirán de mala gana un año y se acabará marchando. 

Contra el Sevilla yo sacaba a Ceballos, un bético de las tres mil viviendas que les echará un mal del ojo.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (13 Abr 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Recuerdo que estaba convencido de que íbamos a ganar aquella final. Como siempre, los _expertos_ españoles daban favorito al Valencia (es un clásico de los maldinis de la vida, que confunden el deseo con la realidad) pero yo no tuve ni la menor duda. Es como si este año se diese una final Madrid-Villarreal: gana el Madrid al 99%. No por calidad, ni por suerte ni por historias raras. Simplemente porque es la final de la champions y al Villarreal le temblarían las canillas, y más teniendo enfrente al gran tiburón blanco.



A cualquier equipo con el que juegue, el Madrid le coloca, nada más salir al campo, trece copas de Europa enfrente.

Y contra eso, muchos, la mayoría, no pueden.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (13 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Al Madrid se le apareció la Virgen nuevamente, pero no podemos depender de apariciones marianas quincenales. Ayer el Madrid mereció ser eliminado, y se vio perfectamente que tiene sólo a dos centrales de garantía. Con Militao en el campo, no se habrían encajado tantos goles.



A ver, que en la ida le dio un baño al chelsea. 
En la vuelta el chelsea le dio un baño al madrid.
Luego en la prorroga el madrid fue capaz de marcar. El chelsea no.
Pues mereció pasar el Madrid.
De nada sirve tirar 30 veces si luego dejas solo al gato.
Que parece q no hubo ida.


----------



## Silluzollope (13 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Nacho es aseado aseadísimo, internacional por España, y Vallejo es otro caso Faubert, no ha jugado nunca pero todo el mundo asume que es malísimo sin haberlo visto ni un minuto. Pobre chaval. La piperada sois crueles a muerte.



Vallejo no hizo nada en el granada y se comio el gol de brasil en la final de las olimpiadas. No es malísimo pero no tiene nivel para el madrid.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (13 Abr 2022)

En serio preferís ganar 3-0 y que el partido hubiese sido un coñazo??

Gracias a la prorroga esta tenéis una experiencia inolvidable.

Estos son los partidos mágicos


----------



## 8=> (13 Abr 2022)

Sabéis que le van a dar el Balón de Oro a cualquiera que destaque en el Mundial o gane la Champions en vez de al moro, ¿verdad?

Nunca hubo un ganador tan claro como él este año, es la primera vez que no están Messi y Cristiano en unos 12 años.

Pero se lo darán a cualquier mierdas que destaque en el Mundial o gane la Champions. Por ejemplo Mbappé si gana Francia el Mundial. O Salah si gana el Liverpool, para premiar al mundo moro.

Moro Balón de Oro, esto tiene que escocer a muchos haters suyos.


----------



## filets (13 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> anoche lo que se vio claro no es tanto que la defensa sufre o incluso empieza a hacer aguas sin militao
> esto es solo el segundo problema
> 
> el PRIMER PROBLEMA QUE PROVOCA LA CATASTROFE ES :
> ...



De acuerdo con todo
EL enfado de ayer de Kroos me hace pensar que el vestuario esta lleno de VACAS SAGRADAS que se niegan a aceptar su decadencia y que no aceptan perder la titularidad en beneficio de Camavinga y Valverde

Y CArletto pasa de pelear contra las vacas sagradas.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Abr 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Bueno, a eso me refería. Que tras la novena y la decadencia de los galácticos, hubo unos años en donde no se fue competitivo en ese aspecto, hasta que llegó Mou.
> 
> Creo que mucha gente no es consciente del legado que dejó. No sólo por lo que hizo en el Madrid,.sino por lo que hundió al Farsalona. El otro día vi una entrevista a Piqué, y aparte de demostrar una vez más su complejo de inferioridad, se acordó de Mou. Y es lógico, porque con cualquier otro entrenador habrían ganado varios títulos más, y me atrevo a decir que quizá hoy tendríamos alguna Shempions menos.
> Sí hay un motivo para ser mourinhista, es por el odio que profesan los culosers.



Solo hay que ver el odio que le tenían ciertos periodistas y como mintieron con el caso de la capitanía del topo Casillas.


----------



## filets (13 Abr 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Sobre Kroos y Muchapinga, en parte es lógico y yo haría lo mismo. Primero porque le pones la presión al veterano, y segundo porque sacas a Muchapinga cuando el rival ya está cansado y puede hacer mucho más daño. Más de una vez he pensado que jugadores tipo Vini en ciertos partidos, especialmente donde pueda haber prorrogas, sería mejor como revulsivo que como titular.
> Pero claro, para eso debe haber un jugador similar que pueda fijar defensas y desgastar rivales los primeros 60 minutos



La tactica no puede ser dejarnos dar por el culo 80 minutos para que el rival vacie sus cojones en nuestro culo con furia porcina y los ultimos 10 minutos cuando ya esta hecho polvo de rompernos el ojete atacar


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Abr 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Y el cespet, no te olvides de eso. En caso de que el cespet no esté bien, los tres puntos se deberían dar al Barça automaticamente si pierden.



Es que me lio, el niño d elas hormonas era intocable y según dicen despedían hasta jardineros, y ahora tienen a un jardinero de entrenador que ha inventado el fútbol.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Abr 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> A mi el que me da pena es Vinicius. No le veo compatible con Mbappe, que es muy parecido pero mejor. Convivirán de mala gana un año y se acabará marchando.
> 
> Contra el Sevilla yo sacaba a Ceballos, un bético de las tres mil viviendas que les echará un mal del ojo.



Si empezamos largando lo bueno que hay mal vamos, que juegue por derecha, hay muchos partidos en la temporada, el mejor joven que te sale junt a MIlitao y lo vamos a largar, paciencia que de todo se ha visto en el fútbol, jugadores en distintas posiciones.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Sabéis que le van a dar el Balón de Oro a cualquiera que destaque en el Mundial o gane la Champions en vez de al moro, ¿verdad?
> 
> Nunca hubo un ganador tan claro como él este año, es la primera vez que no están Messi y Cristiano en unos 12 años.
> 
> ...



Os imaginais que gana la champions el Madri y se lo dan a.... Asensio? Wahahahaha


----------



## feps (13 Abr 2022)

Son jugadores que una temporada normal disputan cerca de 60 partidos. El problema de Carletto es que no cuenta con el 25% de la plantilla para nada, los tiene desenchufados. Esto provoca lesiones y que veteranos como Kroos, Carvajal o Casemiro no den para más. 

Insisto en que prescindir de Rodrygo sería una locura más de los piperos. Con confianza, el brasileño puede afianzarse como titular, igual que Camavinga y Valverde. Algo tendrá para que Modric lo trate como a un hijo.


----------



## manutartufo (13 Abr 2022)

El marca dice que en Italia colocan a Fabián la temporada que viene en el Madrid.... Veremos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Abr 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> El marca dice que en Italia colocan a Fabián la temporada que viene en el Madrid.... Veremos.



Ya está el marca con los fichajes, luego fichan a Camavinga y no lo olió nadie, como siempre meteran 50 jugadores y si aciertan alguno será de casualidad.


----------



## Antihéroe (13 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Tienen que cambiar el formato.
> 
> No tiene sentido que solo haya tres eliminatorias de champions en todo el año más la final.
> 
> ...



El formato está bien los 4 mejores de España, Italia, Inglaterra y Alemania entran directos a la fase de grupos, eso ya es una superliga y por méritos deportivos dándole la oportunidad a equipos de clase media-alta de esas ligas a jugarla y a equipos históricos de ligas menores como Ajax o Benfica. Bastaría con poner los cuartos y las semis en fin de semana. Con eso sacarías más pasta por las teles al poder poner partidos a las 16:00 para el mercado asiático. Y las eliminatorias son la gracia de la Copa de Europa. Junto a eso reducir las ligas nacionales a 18 equipos y eliminar los parones de selecciones de septiembre y noviembre. Dejas los de octubre, marzo y junio en los años que no haya mundial o euro con eso basta para hacer las fases de clasificación. Además con la liga de 18 y eliminando parones no haría falta empezar la liga a mitad de agosto.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Os imaginais que gana la champions el Madri y se la dan a.... Asensio? Wahahahaha



estaria Ausencio incluso en ese momento


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Son jugadores que una temporada normal disputan cerca de 60 partidos. El problema de Carletto es que *no cuenta con el 25% de la plantil**l**a* para nada, los tiene desenchufados. Esto provoca lesiones y que veteranos como Kroos, Carvajal o Casemiro no den para más.
> 
> Insisto en que prescindir de Rodrygo sería una locura más de los piperos. Con confianza, el brasileño puede afianzarse como titular, igual que Camavinga y Valverde. Algo tendrá para que Modric lo trate como a un hijo.



te he dado un me gusta, pero cambia ese %
caguetto no cuenta directamente con el 50% de la plantilla ya que juega con 11 jugadores poco mas
12 o 13 como mucho contando 2 cambios que cuando los hace alguna vez es a partir del minuto 75-80


----------



## Andr3ws (13 Abr 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> A cualquier equipo con el que juegue, el Madrid le coloca, nada más salir al campo, trece copas de Europa enfrente.
> 
> Y contra eso, muchos, la mayoría, no pueden.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



Esta a 270 min de ponerles 14.


----------



## 8=> (13 Abr 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Vallejo no hizo nada en el granada y se comio el gol de brasil en la final de las olimpiadas. No es malísimo pero no tiene nivel para el madrid.



Vale pero eres el único que le ha visto jugar un puto partido, el resto lo dice por cuñadismo contagioso


----------



## 8=> (13 Abr 2022)

Vídeo aquí.









El improperio que le dijo Kroos a Ancelotti al ser cambiado


Tu puta madre, he jugado muy bien tío, tu puta madre tío, a tomar por culo . En estos términos se refirió el alemán al italiano al ser sustituido.




as.com


----------



## 8=> (13 Abr 2022)

Polémica rueda de prensa de Kroos y Müller (vedla que es una risa)


----------



## Hannibal (13 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> La tactica no puede ser dejarnos dar por el culo 80 minutos para que el rival vacie sus cojones en nuestro culo con furia porcina y los ultimos 10 minutos cuando ya esta hecho polvo de rompernos el ojete atacar



Repito, en la ida también jugó la CKM y no vi a nadie quejarse del nivel de Kroos.
Que Toni va cuesta abajo es obvio, que Camavinga debería haber tenido más minutos en liga también, y que a no mucho tardar será titularísimo es una obviedad.
El error para mí no es poner titular a Kroos en Champions. El error es que ha jugado 21 partidos de liga de 31, algunos jugando 2 partidos por semana.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Abr 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Rodrygo mete el gol de mayor importancia de toda su vida a los tres minutos de salir del banquillo demostrando velocidad y gran precision en un remate complicado. Joder, eso no es simplemente "rendir".



De Rodrygo hay que decir que a) es un buen futbolista, b) no le mete un gol al arcoiris, y c) para ser delantero en el Madrid casi nunca genera ocasiones.

La gente se reía de Vinicius no porque no metiera goles, sino porque fallaba goles cantados. A Rodrygo nunca le he visto fallar un gol cantado, pero claro, tampoco le he visto meterlos.


----------



## Chichimango (13 Abr 2022)

El año pasado a estas alturas todo el mundo quería vender a Vinicius. Una vez ha explotado, pocos le discuten, y si mantiene el nivel en un par de años no lo discutirá nadie. 

Con Rodrygo yo tendría paciencia. Tiene pinta de muy buen futbolista, es joven, en Brasil hablaban maravillas de él. Démosle un par de temporadas a ver si rompe, y si no pues se vende, se recupera la inversión y a por otro. Yo veo que casi siempre que sale de suplente el chaval aporta cosas, aunque cuando juega de titular se le nota un tanto abrumado. Lo de ayer, estoy de acuerdo con el hamijo Taliván, es un golazo, más allá de que todos flipásemos con el pase de Modric. Enchufarla en esa situación tan crítica para tu equipo demuestra temple y talento. Hay tipos de los que ya no espero nada (Isco, Asensio, Vallejo) pero con Rodrygo sería prudente. No pierdes nada y puedes ganar un jugadorazo.


----------



## feps (13 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> De Rodrygo hay que decir que a) es un buen futbolista, b) no le mete un gol al arcoiris, y c) para ser delantero en el Madrid casi nunca genera ocasiones.
> 
> La gente se reía de Vinicius no porque no metiera goles, sino porque fallaba goles cantados. A Rodrygo nunca le he visto fallar un gol cantado, pero claro, tampoco le he visto meterlos.



Creo que estamos hablando de jugadores distintos. El Rodrygo que yo conozco tiene un potencial enorme, que va a más, y ha dejado en la cuneta a Asensio. Y todavía es un chaval. También decían el año pasado que Vinicius era un paquete.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Abr 2022)

Cierto, lo dije, todos los balones divididos se los llevaban los del Chelsea, siempre a remolque detrás de la pelota, Modric es bueno cuando tiene dos o tres jugadores con piernas, Rodrigo, Camavinga y Valverde. Contra el SEvilla tendrá que jugar con Camavinga al no estar Casemiro, ahora se verá si juega Valverde o Rodrigo. En la delantero es otro drama, ¿tirará de BAle?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1024018
> 
> 
> Vídeo aquí.
> ...



Tambien se picaba cuando le cambiaba Zidane, pero lo cierto es que siempre que es sustituido por Camavinga el equipo lo nota para mejor.


----------



## Dave Bowman (13 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> La tactica no puede ser dejarnos dar por el culo 80 minutos para que el rival vacie sus cojones en nuestro culo con furia porcina y los ultimos 10 minutos cuando ya esta hecho polvo de rompernos el ojete atacar



Por lo menos que no nos cuenten luego que son el mejor equipo de Europa


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (13 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Tienen que cambiar el formato.
> 
> No tiene sentido que solo haya tres eliminatorias de champions en todo el año más la final.
> 
> ...



Yo recuperaría el formato que había hace años. En vez de octavos de final, una segunda fase de 4 grupos de 4 (que de hecho serían fortísimos), pasando los dos primeros de grupo a cuartos de final. Y a cambio hacer más cortas las fases de clasificación de selecciones, donde hay muchíiiisimo partido muy desigual e irrelevante.


----------



## Roedr (13 Abr 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> El año pasado a estas alturas todo el mundo quería vender a Vinicius. Una vez ha explotado, pocos le discuten, y si mantiene el nivel en un par de años no lo discutirá nadie.
> 
> Con Rodrygo yo tendría paciencia. Tiene pinta de muy buen futbolista, es joven, en Brasil hablaban maravillas de él. Démosle un par de temporadas a ver si rompe, y si no pues se vende, se recupera la inversión y a por otro. Yo veo que casi siempre que sale de suplente el chaval aporta cosas, aunque cuando juega de titular se le nota un tanto abrumado. Lo de ayer, estoy de acuerdo con el hamijo Taliván, es un golazo, más allá de que todos flipásemos con el pase de Modric. Enchufarla en esa situación tan crítica para tu equipo demuestra temple y talento. Hay tipos de los que ya no espero nada (Isco, Asensio, Vallejo) pero con Rodrygo sería prudente. No pierdes nada y puedes ganar un jugadorazo.



Rodrygo es un superclase, quién no vea eso pues no sé deben ser como los que decían que Vini era para el Valladolid. Cuatro elegidos hacen el remate de ayer.


----------



## el ruinas II (13 Abr 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Bueno, a eso me refería. Que tras la novena y la decadencia de los galácticos, hubo unos años en donde no se fue competitivo en ese aspecto, hasta que llegó Mou.
> 
> Creo que mucha gente no es consciente del legado que dejó. No sólo por lo que hizo en el Madrid,.sino por lo que hundió al Farsalona. El otro día vi una entrevista a Piqué, y aparte de demostrar una vez más su complejo de inferioridad, se acordó de Mou. Y es lógico, porque con cualquier otro entrenador habrían ganado varios títulos más, y me atrevo a decir que quizá hoy tendríamos alguna Shempions menos.
> Sí hay un motivo para ser mourinhista, es por el odio que profesan los culosers.



despues de casi 10 años los cucklerdos aun tienen la polla de mou clavada hasta el esofago


----------



## cebollo (13 Abr 2022)

Ancelotti ganó dos Champions con un artista de medio centro (Pirlo), un troton que le hacia el trabajo sucio (Gatusso) y un interior muy completo (Seedorf). 

Valverde es una versión moderna y mejorada de Gatusso, Camavinga de Seedorf y el artista a proteger sería Modric. 

Ancelotti tiene ese centro del campo en la cabeza seguro pero no se atreve a sentar a Kroos ni a Casemiro. No de inicio, no de momento.


----------



## feps (13 Abr 2022)

La única opción que tiene el Madrid contra el City en semifinales es jugar con los mejores. Eso pasa por incluir en el equipo titular a Camavinga y Valverde. De lo contrario en la primera hora nos habrán metido cuatro. El Madrid ha agotado los milagros por esta temporada y el City es un equipazo, mejor que el Madrid.


----------



## 8=> (13 Abr 2022)

Bueno pues vamos todos con el Atleti entonces, no?

Aúpa Atleti y la Virgen del Manzanares patrona de los navajeros.

Hoy charlé con un inglés fan del City por la calle (iba con otro amigo) que vino a ver el partido y también vió el del Bernabéu porque es madridista desde los galácticos y me ha dicho que era superfan de Guti, que era su jugador favorito... yo flipando. Hay de todo en la vida. Un tío de Manchester que es madridista por los galácticos pero su favorito era Guti. El mundo es un lugar surrealista.


----------



## xilebo (13 Abr 2022)

*El ADN del Madrid*


----------



## Lake (13 Abr 2022)

Como se esperaba , partido bronco y áspero en el Wanda , con el Atlético siguiendo su típico plan B , patadas y entradas duras para sacar de quicio al rival .Pero es algo que se le puede volver en su contra porque ya hemos visto a Guardiola arengar a los suyos moviendo los brazos enérgicamente como aceptando el envite ...
y es que delante son un poco alfeñiques los del Pateti.


----------



## 8=> (13 Abr 2022)

Lake dijo:


> Como se esperaba , partido bronco y áspero en el Wanda , con el Atlético siguiendo su típico plan B , patadas y entradas duras para sacar de quicio al rival .Pero es algo que se le puede volver en su contra porque ya hemos visto a Guardiola arengar a los suyos moviendo los brazos enérgicamente como aceptando el envite ...
> y es que delante son un poco alfeñiques los del Pateti.



¿En qué parte de Madrid cae el Wanda?


----------



## 8=> (13 Abr 2022)

Liverpool 1 Benfica 0 (4-1)


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Creo que estamos hablando de jugadores distintos. El Rodrygo que yo conozco tiene un potencial enorme, que va a más, y ha dejado en la cuneta a Asensio. Y todavía es un chaval. También decían el año pasado que Vinicius era un paquete.



Pero Vinicius se quedaba solo delante del portero una o dos veces por partido. Siempre. Luego las fallaba y la gente se reía, pero lo difícil es tenerlas, no meterlas. A meterlas se aprende, como aprendió Higuaín, que siempre se movió de puta madre pero los goles vinieron años después.

Rodrygo tiene cualidades de muy buen futbolista, pero 22 años en el fútbol de hoy en día, que es lo que tendrá el año que viene si sigue, ya no es edad de chaval, es edad de empezar a contribuir en serio. No hablo de hacer un gesto técnico difícil para meter un gol importante una vez al año, hablo de crear peligro cada vez que está en el campo, que para eso es un delantero del Madrid.

Insisto, un gol en sus últimos 50 partidos de liga, ni el primer Vinicius tenía registros tan penosos. A mí me parece inaceptable.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (13 Abr 2022)

Gol del Benfica. Lo tienen jodido pero no se rinden.


----------



## 8=> (13 Abr 2022)

Rodrygo y Vini son una puta mierda los dos.

Acaban en el Milán en dos años máximo.


----------



## Lake (13 Abr 2022)

Final del primer tiempo ... nada significativo en el Wanda ,parece que los jugadores de ambos equipos tienen miedo de dejarse la tibia si profundizan demasiado en alguna internada que acabe abruptamente , que no está la noche para florituras .


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Abr 2022)

y tque toque y mas toque


----------



## 8=> (13 Abr 2022)

Lake dijo:


> Final del primer tiempo ... nada significativo en el Wanda ,parece que los jugadores de ambos equipos tienen miedo de dejarse la tibia si profundizan demasiado en alguna internada que acabe abruptamente , que no está la noche para florituras .



Menudo baño del City, se han librado de milagro los del Atleti.

Están a kilómetros de la portería, balones largos a Joao Felix que no llega a nada ni le dura nada. 

Pinta 0-2 mínimo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Abr 2022)

A mí Rodrygo me parece un jugador que si te lo quedas va a sumar,si no es titular es de los que pueden aportar desde el banquillo,pero si te llega una oferta interesante se puede empaquetar igualmente sin problemas...no es un Mbappe o un De Bruyne con cualidades difíciles de encontrar.

Ya se fue gente que seguramente era mejor como Di María u Ozil y el mundo siguio girando.

PD: si de verdad lo valoran en 50-60 kilos como parte del fichaje de Haaland yo le empaquetaba


----------



## Lake (13 Abr 2022)

Viendo al City y comparándolo con el Chelsea , parecen mucho mejor equipo los londinenses a día de hoy, lo que pone en relieve la gesta de los blancos al mandarlos a casa .
Pero tampoco hay que fiarse demasiado de lo que se está viendo hoy , porque el partido no demanda buen juego exactamente.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Abr 2022)

El Shitty lleva, en casi 150 minutos de eliminatoria, 2 tiros a puerta. DOS.

El fútbol que tu quieres ver. No me jodas


----------



## HArtS (13 Abr 2022)

Segundo gol del Liverpool...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

El Atlético debe ganar por el espíritu de Freddy Rincón, el lo merece!!!!!!!


----------



## Lake (13 Abr 2022)

Atención . posible costilla fisurada de un jugador del City !


----------



## Lake (13 Abr 2022)

Nada.. se ha levantado pero el lesionado se retira por el pie ...un efecto de la dureza delas entradas hoy.


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Shitty lleva, en casi 150 minutos de eliminatoria, 2 tiros a puerta. DOS.
> 
> El fútbol que tu quieres ver. No me jodas



Hombre,han tenido una ocasión clarísima en la primera parte que dio en el palo,a ver si el tiro por no ir dos centímetros más a la derecha no cuenta para nada ...

El que se está cubriendo de gloria es el Atleti con la friolera de 0 goles en 180 minutos...


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Abr 2022)

Si antes hablo...no marca el Atleti de puro milagro...


----------



## Edu.R (13 Abr 2022)

El Benfica empata a 3. Por mucho "que", aqui no hay rival fácil y todo el mundo gana pasándolas pvtas.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Abr 2022)

Cuánto vale el Darwin Núñez ese del Benfica? 22 años y lleva 32 chicharros esta temporada.


----------



## Lake (13 Abr 2022)

Tanganuza marrullera en el Wanda ... el Pateti en su salsa.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Abr 2022)

Grandisima eliminatoria del Barsa B permitiendo solo un gol al Shitty.

Lo que si no se han clasificado, no sé donde puede estar el error


----------



## 8=> (13 Abr 2022)

Bueno una pena. Otro año será. 

O nunca, que se joda el Atleti.


----------



## 8=> (13 Abr 2022)

¿Qué ha pasado que me he perdido el quilombo?


----------



## 8=> (13 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Cuánto vale el Darwin Núñez ese del Benfica? 22 años y lleva 32 chicharros esta temporada.



70 paga el PSG por él parece ser.


----------



## fred (13 Abr 2022)

Marrullerias,hostias,bronca estilo Guardiola.


----------



## 8=> (13 Abr 2022)

Pero qué ha hecho


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Abr 2022)

mucho jeque caga pechos y sus 300 millones de fichajes por temporada,,pero ni en la ida ni la vuelta ..neh,,pues nada FESTIVAL de sobeo de balon en el bernabeu


----------



## 8=> (13 Abr 2022)

El City ha dominado y controlado plácidamente poniendo al Atleti a kilóemtros de su portería.

Justísima eliminación y el Savic ha picado en la trampa de Foden y han montado un cristo innecesario. EL Foden se ha tirado para perder el tiempo como hacen toda la vida y lo ha arrastrado fuera del campo como si fuera un despojo jajaja. 

En fin el Atleti me da puto asco, quería que pasara hoy pero me repugna y son malísimos, no se merecían ni la prórroga.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Pero qué ha hecho



Llegado el 85' los del City estaban achicando agua. Y se han puesto a fingir, a perder tiempo DESCARADO (Les han sacado amarillas), a tirarse... a Foden le hacen una falta fuera del campo, y el tio va y se mete rodando dentro... pues asi durante un cuarto de hora. Vamos, que el árbitro iba a añdir 6 minutos, y ha tenido que añadir más de DOCE.

Da igual, al final se acabará olvidando, pero el Wanda cantando PEP GUARDIOLA, HIJO DE PUTA, historia viva.


----------



## 8=> (13 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Llegado el 85' los del City estaban achicando agua. Y se han puesto a fingir, a perder tiempo DESCARADO (Les han sacado amarillas), a tirarse... a Foden le hacen una falta fuera del campo, y el tio va y se mete rodando dentro... pues asi durante un cuarto de hora. Vamos, que el árbitro iba a añdir 6 minutos, y ha tenido que añadir más de DOCE.
> 
> Da igual, al final se acabará olvidando, pero el Wanda cantando PEP GUARDIOLA, HIJO DE PUTA, historia viva.



Lo de Foden lo he visto todo pero el streaming me ha fallado y cuando he vuelto estaban insultando a la maricona. ¿Ha hecho algo o es todo por lo de Foden?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> 70 paga el PSG por él parece ser.



Pues por ese dinero si nos quedamos sin H&M yo me lo pensaba.


----------



## 8=> (13 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Pues por ese dinero si nos quedamos sin H&M yo me lo pensaba.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Lo de Foden lo he visto todo pero el streaming me ha fallado y cuando he vuelto estaban insultando a la maricona. ¿Ha hecho algo o es todo por lo de Foden?



Si, estarse medio minuto para sacar una falta, le sacan amarilla al jugador, y luego cambian el jugador y vuelve a hacer lo mismo. Luego 3 lesiones... 

---

Chicos, os digo una cosa, es MEJOR que perdamos en Manchester. No por mucho, pero que perdamos. Como nos traigamos un buen resultado de Manchester, nos joden.


----------



## Lake (13 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> El City ha dominado y controlado plácidamente poniendo al Atleti a kilóemtros de su portería.
> 
> Justísima eliminación y el Savic ha picado en la trampa de Foden y han montado un cristo innecesario. EL Foden se ha tirado para perder el tiempo como hacen toda la vida y lo ha arrastrado fuera del campo como si fuera un despojo jajaja.
> 
> En fin el Atleti me da puto asco, quería que pasara hoy pero me repugna y son malísimos, no se merecían ni la prórroga.



Yo no se si hemos visto el mismo partido porque el atlético ha tirado 10 veces a puerta por una del city , que al final ha caído en la tela de araña de provocaciones de Simeone y se ha visto desbordado en los minutos finales... a punto ha estado de igualar la cosa con uno menos , a pesar de las marrullerías o gracias a ellas le ha faltado un pelo .
Guardiola al final no ha sido capaz de imponer orden en sus filas , estaban contra las cuerdas .


----------



## 8=> (13 Abr 2022)

Lake dijo:


> Yo no se si hemos visto el mismo partido porque el atlético ha tirado 10 veces a puerta por una del city , que al final ha caído en la tela de araña de provocaciones de Simeone y se ha visto desbordado en los minutos finales... a punto ha estado de igualar la cosa con uno menos , a pesar de las marrullerías o gracias a ellas le ha faltado un pelo .
> Guardiola al final no ha sido capaz de imponer orden en sus filas , estaban contra las cuerdas .



Ha atacado al final con poco peligro y obligado a ir a por todas. Ha desperdiciado 165 minutos siendo defensivo sin el menor peligro.

Justísima eliminación. Con Suárez, Griezmann, Joao, Carrasco, Gento, debería haber marcado y tener más huevos.


----------



## 8=> (13 Abr 2022)

Hoy hablé con dos seguidores del City y les dije que en Madrid odiamos a Guardiola y por tanto queremos que pierda siempre el City. Se rieron. Hoy habrán confirmado en el Wanda que el odio es bestial, de los del Madrid y los del Atleti.

Yo creo que a los ingleses tampoco les cae nada bien y que saben que es un mierda mentiroso separatista que echa mierda inventada sobre España porque ellos tienen también mosqueo con los separatistas y saben que mienten más que hablan.


----------



## Roedr (13 Abr 2022)

Pena lo del Atleti... me hubiera encantado que jodieran al catalufo drogata. Tendremos que hacer nosotros el trabajo.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (13 Abr 2022)

joder lo del chiringuito con pizzas colgadas de las paredes mientras retrasmiten el partido deja el concepto paco totalmente superado


----------



## 8=> (13 Abr 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> joder lo del chiringuito con pizzas colgadas de las paredes mientras retrasmiten el partido no es que sea paco es que es un estado superior del marketing cutre



Hacer publicidad del Dia es lo más cutre que he visto. Aunque me he enterado de que hay hamburguesas que se hacen en 90 segundos, habrá que pillarlas.


----------



## 8=> (13 Abr 2022)

Otras cosas interesantes que me han dicho que yo no sabía es que se llevan bien con los del United pero odian al Liverpool. Parece que toda Inglaterra odia al Liverpool. No lo sabía. Dicen que son muy chulos y arrogantes... ¿dónde he oído yo eso de los equipos menores?

Y que hay más seguidores del City que del United en Manchester. Esto es raro siendo el United el grande con enorme diferencia hasta hace poco.


----------



## Roedr (13 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Otras cosas interesantes que me han dicho que yo no sabía es que se llevan bien con los del United pero odian al Liverpool. Parece que toda Inglaterra odia al Liverpool. No lo sabía. Dicen que son muy chulos y arrogantes... ¿dónde he oído yo eso de los equipos menores?
> 
> Y que hay más seguidores del City que del United en Manchester. Esto es raro siendo el United el grande con enorme diferencia hasta hace poco.



No sé por qué, pero a mí todos los equipos ingleses me parecen una mierda. Reconozco que es un sesgo sin fundamento porque es un país muy futbolero.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (13 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Hacer publicidad del Dia es lo más cutre que he visto. Aunque me he enterado de que hay hamburguesas que se hacen en 90 segundos, habrá que pillarlas.



estan bien. las compro de vez en cuando. El dia ya no es lo que era, ha mejorado bastante. 

Pero vamos creo que se puede hacer publicidad de otra manera. cualquier día en un ataque de furia un comentarista arranca una pizza de la pared y se la empieza a jamar ahí en directo sin pasarla por el horno ni na.


----------



## 8=> (13 Abr 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> estan bien. las compro de vez en cuando. El dia ya no es lo que era, ha mejorado bastante.



El Dia es el mejor super que hay hoy en día pero sigue siendo más cutre que los otros, aunque no mucho, pero la reputación le precede.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Otras cosas interesantes que me han dicho que yo no sabía es que se llevan bien con los del United pero odian al Liverpool. Parece que toda Inglaterra odia al Liverpool. No lo sabía. Dicen que son muy chulos y arrogantes... ¿dónde he oído yo eso de los equipos menores?
> 
> Y que hay más seguidores del City que del United en Manchester. Esto es raro siendo el United el grande con enorme diferencia hasta hace poco.



Pues a mi los dos ingleses que me caen bien son el Arsenal y el Liverpool. Si fuese inglés seria de uno de esos dos.


----------



## Chispeante (14 Abr 2022)

Vengo a hablar de Tuchel, que por mí se puede ir a tomar por culo. Otro soberbio como Klopp, al que en cada derrota se le ven las costuras y las malas formas. Ha tenido que salir con el tema del arbitraje y de los supuestos favores al Madrid después de la derrota de la eliminación de ayer. Ya sé que este hilo soy una excepción y es tendencia reivindicar a estos dos alemanes para el banquillo del Madrid, pero nos tienen una manía y una falta de clase que a mí personalmente me impide sentir el más mínimo interés por esta pareja. Después de las declaraciones de ayer de Tuchel, como otras tantas de Klopp, para mí están hiperdescartados para nuestro banquillo. He dicho.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Abr 2022)

Probabilidades de ganar la Shempions:

City (40%)
Liverpool (40%)
Real Madrid (14%)
Villarreal (6%)

Y nuestra eliminatoria:

Shitty 65-35 Real Madrid

No está mal.


----------



## 8=> (14 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues a mi los dos ingleses que me caen bien son el Arsenal y el Liverpool. Si fuese inglés seria de uno de esos dos.



A mí no me cae mal ninguno de Inglaterra, son buena gente y deportivos y no ofenden al Madrid o España nunca. Me cae mejor el Liverpool que lo otros por ser más mítico, pero me dan todos igual.

No trago a los italianos por gentuza. Y el Bayern suele tener gilipollas como Hoeness Rummenigge Effenberg Kahn Mattäus Salihamidzic Müller que son odiosos y ofenden a España constantemente.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Y el Bayern suele tener gilipollas como Hoeness Rummenigge Effenberg Kahn Mattäus Salihamidzic Müller que son odiosos y ofenden a España constantemente.



Y ahora Nagelsmann con su "El gol es algo típico que consiguen tras recuperar el balón; es parte del juego, es la mentalidad española y es algo que hacen los equipos del Sur"


----------



## 8=> (14 Abr 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Vengo a hablar de Tuchel, que por mí se puede ir a tomar por culo. Otro soberbio como Klopp, al que en cada derrota se le ven las costuras y las malas formas. Ha tenido que salir con el tema del arbitraje y de los supuestos favores al Madrid después de la derrota de la eliminación de ayer. Ya sé que este hilo soy una excepción y es tendencia reivindicar a estos dos alemanes para el banquillo del Madrid, pero nos tienen una manía y una falta de clase que a mí personalmente me impide sentir el más mínimo interés por esta pareja. Después de las declaraciones de ayer de Tuchel, como otras tantas de Klopp, para mí están hiperdescartados para nuestro banquillo. He dicho.



Bueno aquí les gusta cualquier entrenador que triunfe hasta que llegan al Madrid y quieren despedirlo en dos meses y se pasan insultandole hasta que lo echan. No es nada personal son piperos de mierda descerebrados con baba blanca en la comisura de los labios.


----------



## ironpipo (14 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Probabilidades de ganar la Shempions:
> 
> City (40%)
> Liverpool (40%)
> ...



No quiero pecar de euforia, pero Muy pero que muy mal se nos tiene que dar el asunto para no estar en la final. Tenémos la vuelta en casa, y viendo lo que ha hecho el city hoy y como se esta portando el Madrid en las eliminatorias, veo al Madrid mucho más favorito de lo que dicen los números.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Abr 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> No quiero pecar de euforia, pero Muy pero que muy mal se nos tiene que dar el asunto para no estar en la final. Tenémos la vuelta en casa, y viendo lo que ha hecho el city hoy y como se esta portando el Madrid en las eliminatorias, veo al Madrid mucho más favorito de lo que dicen los números.



Antes de empezar las eliminatorias, estas eran las probabilidades que le daban a cada equipo de clasificarse.

*Liverpool 92* - 8 Benfica
Bayern 90 - *10 Villarreal
City 85* - 15 Atleti
*Real Madrid 55* - 45 Chelsea

Después de la ida, eran estas:

*Liverpool 98*-2 Benfica
*City 87*-13 Atleti 
Bayern 70-*30 Villarreal
Real Madrid 91*-9 Chelsea

Con lo que nunca se sabe.


----------



## Th89 (14 Abr 2022)

El Liverpool es el único equipo inglés al que respeto. Y si me apuras mucho el United, aunque lleva una década calamitosa.

Y a jugársela contra la pepa, el destino es caprichoso.


----------



## ironpipo (14 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Shitty lleva, en casi 150 minutos de eliminatoria, 2 tiros a puerta. DOS.
> 
> El fútbol que tu quieres ver. No me jodas



Lo justo hubiese sido que perdieran los 2.

El city ni ganará la champions ni jarto de vino. 
Deseando estoy que llegue ya la eliminatoria y largar al meacolonias.


----------



## 8=> (14 Abr 2022)

Nos ha tocado el camino más jodido que hayamos tenido nunca PSG Chelsea City son los tres más fuertes del mundo en estos momentos. Y el Liverpool también. Solo nos ha faltado el Bayern.


----------



## ironpipo (14 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Nos ha tocado el camino más jodido que hayamos tenido nunca PSG Chelsea City son los tres más fuertes del mundo en estos momentos. Y el Liverpool también. Solo nos ha faltado el Bayern.



Bueno, la 13 la ganamos ventilandonos al campeón de Francia, después al campeón de Italia y después al campeón de Alemania. Aquello estuvo tan complicado como lo de ahora.


----------



## Moss (14 Abr 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Bueno, la 13 la ganamos ventilandonos al campeón de Francia, después al campeón de Italia y después al campeón de Alemania. Aquello estuvo tan complicado como lo de ahora.



Si pero la columna vertebral tenia 4 años menos y Cristiano enchufaba a full


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (14 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El Atlético debe ganar por el espíritu de Freddy Rincón, el lo merece!!!!!!!



Rincon era del madrid. El tren valencia era el atletico


----------



## Phoenician (14 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Al Atleti hoy le cierran no sé cuántos asientos del Metropolitano, por no sé qué movida, y resulta que tienen que poner un cartel gigante de la UEFA...y le han sancionao...
> 
> El Atleti está to el rato sancionao. En los últimos años no sé cuántas sanciones lleva ya, debe tener el récord de la historia de sanciones del fúrbol



Y después de hoy con las cafradas de Felipe, Savic y Vrsaliko les sancionarán y volverás a llorar...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Abr 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Vengo a hablar de Tuchel, que por mí se puede ir a tomar por culo. Otro soberbio como Klopp, al que en cada derrota se le ven las costuras y las malas formas. Ha tenido que salir con el tema del arbitraje y de los supuestos favores al Madrid después de la derrota de la eliminación de ayer. Ya sé que este hilo soy una excepción y es tendencia reivindicar a estos dos alemanes para el banquillo del Madrid, pero nos tienen una manía y una falta de clase que a mí personalmente me impide sentir el más mínimo interés por esta pareja. Después de las declaraciones de ayer de Tuchel, como otras tantas de Klopp, para mí están hiperdescartados para nuestro banquillo. He dicho.



Hay que ser un amargao alemán de la vida para quejarte de que el árbitro sonrió a Ancelotti CON EL PARTIDO ACABADO. Si hubiesen estado de cachondeíto los 120 minutos, todavía puedes decir que es poco profesional y tal, pero esto es una pataleta de niño de guardería: está enfadado por otra cosa, pero lo paga con lo que tiene más cerca.

Es más, si Tuchel fuese un poco más simpático, igual le pitaban más a favor. Los árbitros son humanos, al fin y al cabo.

Yo no lo descarto por llorón, lo descarto porque si le parece que conversar con el árbitro al final del partido le parece indecente, el choque cultural que va a tener el pobre hombre en España lo va a volver loco.


----------



## Phoenician (14 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> anoche lo que se vio claro no es tanto que la defensa sufre o incluso empieza a hacer aguas sin militao
> esto es solo el segundo problema
> 
> el PRIMER PROBLEMA QUE PROVOCA LA CATASTROFE ES :
> ...



Pues yo contra el Sevilla saldría con Valverde, Kross y Camavinga. Cuando vayamos 0-3 ya sacaba a Ceballos si eso...


----------



## Xequinfumfa (14 Abr 2022)

La mentalidad alemana, en general, no es para entrenar en España. Klopp y Tuchel están cortados por el mismo patrón y ahora Nagelsmann sale diciendo que los equipos del sur no sé qué leches. Los alemanes piensan que los europeos del sur somos gilipollas. Los ingleses también, pero al menos estos no salen de su isla y no van de super colegas y super guays. Eso que ganamos todos.

Para entrenar al Madrid: italianos, portugueses o franceses. O argentinos; del River, por supuesto. A los alemanes les pueden ir dando bastante por el culo.


----------



## 8=> (14 Abr 2022)

Estoy leyendo los comentarios del The Guardian de Inglaterra y el Atleti y Simeone tienen una fama horrible de guarros marrulleros ultradefensivos y tramposos. Escribe gente de muchos equipos diferentes y los odian.

Al Madrid lo respetan, aunque tampoco lo valoran demasiado. Como siempre, lo ponen como equipo flojo que lucha y tal. No aprenden nunca. Nos desprecian, nos cabrean y pasa lo que pasa.









Felipe sent off late as Manchester City battle past feisty Atlético Madrid


Manchester City held on through a fractious second half to draw 0-0 with Atlético Madrid and progress to the Champions League semi-final




www.theguardian.com




Comentario más votado.




Atlético...
Un equipo de mierda sarcástico con su actitud derivada de un gerente de mierda sarcástico.
No puede ganar jugando al fútbol y luego trata de ganar por cualquier otro medio.
Buen viaje.


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Abr 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Pues yo contra el Sevilla saldría con Valverde, Kross y Camavinga. Cuando vayamos 0-3 ya sacaba a Ceballos si eso...



Quizás sea Valverde, Camavinga y Modric, dependerá del estado físico de los jugadores, encima el miércoles otro y luego sábado. SE juegan la liga en los dos próximos partidos, si ganan los dos próximos se puede ir celebrandoe l título, ahora bien, como pierdan los dos veo un 
TEnerife a lo lejos.


----------



## 8=> (14 Abr 2022)

Pues se ha muerto Freddy Rincón del accidente ese que hay un vídeo que se ve que le empotra un autobús que se salta el ceda el paso o el semáforo.

¿Era bueno, alguien le vio jugar?









Former Colombia great Freddy Rincón dies, aged 55, following car crash


The former Colombia and Real Madrid midfielder sustained severe head injuries after an accident in the city of Cali




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Mecanosfera (14 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Estoy leyendo los comentarios del The Guardian de Inglaterra y el Atleti y Simeone tienen una fama horrible de guarros marrulleros ultradefensivos y tramposos. Escribe gente de muchos equipos diferentes y los odian.
> 
> Al Madrid lo respetan, aunque tampoco lo valoran demasiado. Como siempre, lo ponen como equipo flojo que lucha y tal. No aprenden nunca. Nos desprecian, nos cabrean y pasa lo que pasa.



La prensa inglesa tiene bastante enganyados a los hooligans con el chovinismo típico de los británicos. Todavía se creen que la Premier es la liga más "auténtica" y romántica, como si todos los jugadores fuesen canteranos y los clubs propiedad de la afición. Los fans del city por ejemplo tienen una disonancia cognitiva brutal y ni son conscientes de que su éxito se debe al dinero moro. Odian al PSG por ejemplo, sin darse cuenta de que ellos son exactamente lo mismo.

Al Madrid le tienen una leyenda negra de equipo corrupto y todopoderoso, como si fuese Goliat y ellos David. Es de locos. Eso sí, tuve amistad con uno de los hooligans más notables del Chelsea, y los blue sí que respetan y admiran al Madrid porque representa lo que ellos querrían ser, además de por la conexión Mourinho, al que todavía idolatran.

A mí el único equipo que me cae bien es el Tottenham por las buenas ventas que nos hicieron, por Pocchettino y porque son los más humildes. El Arsenal son meacolonias tipo barsa, el United se cree que siguen siendo como el Bayern o el Madrid, y el Liverpool el equipo de los borrachos pueblerinos que vienen a veranear a Espanya como si fuésemos el tercer mundo.

Habiendo vivido en UK y conocido de primera mano su cultura futbolística, me parece que el aficionado inglés es en general mucho más borrico y pipero que el espanyol. Y su fútbol está sobrevaloradísimo, ellos nunca tuvieron a un Ronaldinho ni un Zidane ni un Messi en su liga, y así cuando se les pregunta por los mejores jugadores mundiales de todos los tiempos, ellos meten en el top 5 a gente como George Best o Cantona.


----------



## 8=> (14 Abr 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> La prensa inglesa tiene bastante enganyados a los hooligans con el chovinismo típico de los británicos. Todavía se creen que la Premier es la liga más "auténtica" y romántica, como si todos los jugadores fuesen canteranos y los clubs propiedad de la afición. Los fans del city por ejemplo tienen una disonancia cognitiva brutal y ni son conscientes de que su éxito se debe al dinero moro. Odian al PSG por ejemplo, sin darse cuenta de que ellos son exactamente lo mismo.
> 
> Al Madrid le tienen una leyenda negra de equipo corrupto y todopoderoso, como si fuese Goliat y ellos David. Es de locos. Eso sí, tuve amistad con uno de los hooligans más notables del Chelsea, y los blue sí que respetan y admiran al Madrid porque representa lo que ellos querrían ser, además de por la conexión Mourinho, al que todavía idolatran.
> 
> ...



Cuando Bale se fue al Tottenham me metí en un foro suyo muy grande con muchísimos usuarios y el 80% odian al Madrid y les mola el Barsa, me banearon muy rápido tras insultar a los españoles llamándonos morazos poniendo fotos de Borat, dando todos mil likes y los moderadores echándome a mí.

O sea que nos desprecian totalmente y los del Tottenham son lo mismo que todos. Fue una experiencia interesante, entré de muy buenas maneras y buen rollo pero enseguida empezaron a atacar al Madrid y después a los españoles. Alguno me defendió diciendo que aportaba noticias y perspectivas interesantes desde España, pero dio igual. No funciona ser un enemigo en un foro aunque vayas de buen rollo y respetuoso.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (14 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Pues se ha muerto Freddy Rincón del accidente ese que hay un vídeo que se ve que le empotra un autobús que se salta el ceda el paso o el semáforo.
> 
> ¿Era bueno, alguien le vio jugar?
> 
> ...



Mas vago que su puta madre. Se paso casi todo el tiempo en el banquillo y creo lo cortaron a mitad de temporada. Un titular de marca decia... Freddy al rincon... Para explicar que fue castigado por Valdano por bajo rendimiento


----------



## Roedr (14 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Estoy leyendo los comentarios del The Guardian de Inglaterra y el Atleti y Simeone tienen una fama horrible de guarros marrulleros ultradefensivos y tramposos. Escribe gente de muchos equipos diferentes y los odian.
> 
> Al Madrid lo respetan, aunque tampoco lo valoran demasiado. Como siempre, lo ponen como equipo flojo que lucha y tal. No aprenden nunca. Nos desprecian, nos cabrean y pasa lo que pasa.
> 
> ...



Si lees los comentarios de los foros ingleses, como en redcafeforum o en el del Chelsea, todos opinan lo mismo: los equipos españoles son una mierda, ganan haciendo trampa, y carecen de ritmo y calidad defensiva. Sólo los usuarios menos subidos respetan un poco al Madrid porque no les queda otro remedio. 

La razón es muy simple: son ingleses, y por tanto se sienten superiores a nosotros. No es casualidad que en todos los países donde han metido su garfio pirata tengan problemas de racismo.


----------



## Chispeante (14 Abr 2022)

Que al norte de los Pirineos nos desprecien, ya sea en cuestiones futbolística o sociales es algo que lleva ocurriendo desde el siglo XVI, de hecho lo normal es hablar mal del vecino, aunque sea más rico y exitoso que tú...si encima en la mayoría de las cuestiones nos saca ventaja, lo lógico es que en los foros, donde el personal tampoco representa la moderación más excelsa, digan lo que digan. No me imagino a nadie hablando maravillas de Argentina o Brasil por muchos mundiales que hayan ganado...

En general criticar al vecino, al rival, al jefe o a la estrella de cine es la norma en muchos seres humanos. El etnocentrismo también. Y dicho esto, nuestros argumentos son incontestables en cualquier discusión cuando ponemos sobre la mesa el número 15: las 13 COPAZAS de Europa y nuestros dos COJONAZOS.


----------



## 8=> (14 Abr 2022)

.


Chispeante dijo:


> Que al norte de los Pirineos nos desprecien, ya sea en cuestiones futbolística o sociales es algo que lleva ocurriendo desde el siglo XVI, de hecho lo normal es hablar mal del vecino, aunque sea más rico y exitoso que tú...si encima en la mayoría de las cuestiones nos saca ventaja, lo lógico es que en los foros, donde el personal tampoco representa la moderación más excelsa, digan lo que digan. No me imagino a nadie hablando maravillas de Argentina o Brasil por muchos mundiales que hayan ganado...
> 
> En general criticar al vecino, al rival, al jefe o a la estrella de cine es la norma en muchos seres humanos. El etnocentrismo también. Y dicho esto, nuestros argumentos son incontestables en cualquier discusión cuando ponemos sobre la mesa el número 15: las 13 COPAZAS de Europa y nuestros dos COJONAZOS.



Bueno, también desprecian a Italia o Grecia, y al resto del mundo que es más pobre que ellos. Nosotros despreciamos a todos los que son más pobres, desde Portugal pata abajo. Y somos más racistas e hipócritas que nadie. Hasta se hicieron leyes de matrimonio para America con descripción super racista del mestizaje según el grado de dilución blanco.


----------



## xilebo (14 Abr 2022)

*El guante de Modric*


----------



## Otrasvidas (14 Abr 2022)

Qué festival nos han deparado los equipos con los 2 entrenadores mejor pagados del mundo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Abr 2022)

Compañeros...Freddy se nos ha ido..

Freddy Rincón nos ha dejado, el que fuera buque insignia del Atlético de Madrid .

El bueno de Freddy....ayer lamentablemente el Atlético no le pudo homenajear como él se merecía, pero su espíritu sobrevoló el Wanda durante todo el partido.

Freddy allways.


----------



## JimTonic (14 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> .
> 
> Bueno, también desprecian a Italia o Grecia, y al resto del mundo que es más pobre que ellos. Nosotros despreciamos a todos los que son más pobres, desde Portugal pata abajo. Y somos más racistas e hipócritas que nadie. Hasta se hicieron leyes de matrimonio para America con descripción super racista del mestizaje según el grado de dilución blanco.




no, no es comparable. Los reyes catolicos fueron los primeros en aprobar las leyes de mestisaje, y la gramatica de los idiomas de las tierras conquistadas, asi como obligaba a los conquistadores a emparejarse con las personas de la tribu. Como puedes ver los descendientes son mitad tribus y mitad españoles. En toda America del Sur, aparte que este mestisaje permitio salvar las razas aborigenes, ya que durante miles de años, inteligentemente habian sacrificado a los dioses a las mujeres mas bonitas y habian muerto los grandes guerreros en las miles de bbatallas anuales que tenian entre las tribus, que habia llevado a un ADN muy degradado (como puedes ver en la media de altura d elas poblaciones)

Otro punto es las fronteras que los reyes catolicos siempre las trazaron respetando las tribus aborigenes. las fronteras de Hispanoamerica no son rectas como les estados de EEUU, que las trazaon partiendo por la mitad a las diferentes tribus y primando los intereses economicos.


Cuando se habla del racismo, podemos hablar del mestizaje del pueblo de EEUU con los indios y como los descendientes de estos eran tratados y confinados en tribus.


No, gracias a Dios tenemos una moral católica y no podemos ser comparados con los protestantes de lo ingleses que solo primaron sus intereses economicos (mira que crearon su propia religion para no pagar impuestos)


Quiero decir, el pueblo español puede ser acusado de muchas cosas, pero no de racista


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Abr 2022)

El puto amo, como cambio la historia del fútbol con el, fue la primera estrella mediática en este deporte!!!


----------



## xilebo (14 Abr 2022)

*Alarma Mendy para el City*

El lateral francés sufre una lesión en el aductor que le tendrá unas dos semanas de baja, un plazo que le hace llegar justo a la ida de semifinales de *Champions*.


----------



## feps (14 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Alarma Mendy para el City*
> 
> El lateral francés sufre una lesión en el aductor que le tendrá unas dos semanas de baja, un plazo que le hace llegar justo a la ida de semifinales de *Champions*.



Jugará la vuelta. La ida o Alaba o Marcelo en su puesto.


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Jugará la vuelta. La ida o Alaba o Marcelo en su puesto.



¿Marcelo? espero que no. Ahora llega el SEvilla, es crucial para ganar la liga.


----------



## feps (14 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿Marcelo? espero que no. Ahora llega el SEvilla, es crucial para ganar la liga.



Pues que juegue Alaba de lateral, y que Nacho acompañe a Militao. Yo pongo velas para que estén sanos Modric, Benzema, Camavinga y Valverde. Con estos cuatro jugadores de campo sanos, se podrá competir.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (14 Abr 2022)

Dep Freddy Rincón.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Vale pero eres el único que le ha visto jugar un puto partido, el resto lo dice por cuñadismo contagioso



Bueno, yo no puedo hablar por los otros. Algunos le vimos algunos partidos en el eintraj y el granada y se le veían cosas, pero no ha progresado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)

Mierda. Berner acaba de marcar el 3º.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1024018
> 
> 
> Vídeo aquí.
> ...



Cros debería aprender a hacer autocrítica. En juego estático es un crack, pero en un juego dinámico no las ve.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si lees los comentarios de los foros ingleses, como en redcafeforum o en el del Chelsea, todos opinan lo mismo: los equipos españoles son una mierda, ganan haciendo trampa, y carecen de ritmo y calidad defensiva. Sólo los usuarios menos subidos respetan un poco al Madrid porque no les queda otro remedio.
> 
> La razón es muy simple: son ingleses, y por tanto se sienten superiores a nosotros. No es casualidad que en todos los países donde han metido su garfio pirata tengan problemas de racismo.



Y así les va. ¿Cuando fue la última vez que ganaron una champions? Y han perdido a todos sus equipos comprados por ricos extranjeros. Solo son capaces de hacer equipos poniendo la pasta por delante y no tienen ni puta idea de competir. Ni siquiera su selección es capaz de ganar una euro que se la ponen a huevo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)

Gol de Rodrygo.


----------



## Hannibal (14 Abr 2022)

El chiste se cuenta solo:

_








Cerezo: "Jugamos al ataque y Guardiola y el City a la prehistoria, a defenderse"


Enrique Cerezo, presidente del Atlético, ha querido salir al paso en Radio MARCA de la polémica en torno al estilo, las palabras de Guardiola, la prehistoria y la posterior reacció




www.marca.com




_
*Cerezo: "Jugamos al ataque y Guardiola y el City a la prehistoria, a defenderse"*


----------



## Th89 (14 Abr 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> El chiste se cuenta solo:
> 
> _
> 
> ...



Apenas son retrasados, estaban en sus mejores minutos y el otro gilipollas se autoexpulsa, a partir de ahí se jugó 0, les dieron de su propia medicina.

Y mira que le tengo asco a Guardiola, pero los cholitos no van sobrados de CI. Se lo pusieron en bandeja.


----------



## Kartoffeln (14 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Pues se ha muerto Freddy Rincón del accidente ese que hay un vídeo que se ve que le empotra un autobús que se salta el ceda el paso o el semáforo.
> 
> ¿Era bueno, alguien le vio jugar?
> 
> ...



Era pésimo.


Freddy al Rincón.


----------



## filets (14 Abr 2022)

Yo queria agradecer al pateti que haya cargado de amarillas al City para semifinales
Cualquier ayuda es bien recibida


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Abr 2022)

El Atlético de Madrid ya prepara el partido homaje a su leyenda Freddy Rincón.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Pues se ha muerto Freddy Rincón del accidente ese que hay un vídeo que se ve que le empotra un autobús que se salta el ceda el paso o el semáforo.
> 
> ¿Era bueno, alguien le vio jugar?
> 
> ...



Un buen jugador al estilo Valderrama pero que en el Madrí ni la vió.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> La prensa inglesa tiene bastante enganyados a los hooligans con el chovinismo típico de los británicos. Todavía se creen que la Premier es la liga más "auténtica" y romántica, como si todos los jugadores fuesen canteranos y los clubs propiedad de la afición. Los fans del city por ejemplo tienen una disonancia cognitiva brutal y ni son conscientes de que su éxito se debe al dinero moro. Odian al PSG por ejemplo, sin darse cuenta de que ellos son exactamente lo mismo.
> 
> Al Madrid le tienen una leyenda negra de equipo corrupto y todopoderoso, como si fuese Goliat y ellos David. Es de locos. Eso sí, tuve amistad con uno de los hooligans más notables del Chelsea, y los blue sí que respetan y admiran al Madrid porque representa lo que ellos querrían ser, además de por la conexión Mourinho, al que todavía idolatran.
> 
> ...



Muy bien retratado. Y no solo el futbol, el inglesito medio es infinitamente más cateto que el españolito medio.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Cuando Bale se fue al Tottenham me metí en un foro suyo muy grande con muchísimos usuarios y el 80% odian al Madrid y les mola el Barsa, me banearon muy rápido tras insultar a los españoles llamándonos morazos poniendo fotos de Borat, dando todos mil likes y los moderadores echándome a mí.
> 
> O sea que nos desprecian totalmente y los del Tottenham son lo mismo que todos. Fue una experiencia interesante, entré de muy buenas maneras y buen rollo pero enseguida empezaron a atacar al Madrid y después a los españoles. Alguno me defendió diciendo que aportaba noticias y perspectivas interesantes desde España, pero dio igual. No funciona ser un enemigo en un foro aunque vayas de buen rollo y respetuoso.



Pero bien que huyen de su mierda de isla cuando pueden para venir a nuestras playas y beberse nuestros meados.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues a mi los dos ingleses que me caen bien son el Arsenal y el Liverpool. Si fuese inglés seria de uno de esos dos.



¿El Arsenal? No me jodas. Son como el far$a, otros que se creen que han inventado el fútbol. El Pool lo puedo entender.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Vengo a hablar de Tuchel, que por mí se puede ir a tomar por culo. Otro soberbio como Klopp, al que en cada derrota se le ven las costuras y las malas formas. Ha tenido que salir con el tema del arbitraje y de los supuestos favores al Madrid después de la derrota de la eliminación de ayer. Ya sé que este hilo soy una excepción y es tendencia reivindicar a estos dos alemanes para el banquillo del Madrid, pero nos tienen una manía y una falta de clase que a mí personalmente me impide sentir el más mínimo interés por esta pareja. Después de las declaraciones de ayer de Tuchel, como otras tantas de Klopp, para mí están hiperdescartados para nuestro banquillo. He dicho.



Aparte que Klopp ya dijo que no se veía entrenando a un equipo no anglosajón. Incapaz de aprender otra lengua.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Probabilidades de ganar la Shempions:
> 
> City (40%)
> Liverpool (40%)
> ...



Sobre el papel es así, pero el Madrí en chempions es imprevisible. Se ha pulido a QSG y Xelsi en el 80 del segundo partido cuando todo el mundo los daba por muertos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Y ahora Nagelsmann con su "El gol es algo típico que consiguen tras recuperar el balón; es parte del juego, es la mentalidad española y es algo que hacen los equipos del Sur"



Axel Torres lo describió muy bien ayer: en la Premier se busca jugar bonito, en laliga se busca ganar. Y ganar implica jugar partidas de ajedrez los 90 minutos.
Yo lo dije hace poco: los últimos 20 años en España hemos aprendido a competir.


----------



## Edge2 (14 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El Atlético de Madrid ya prepara el partido homaje a su leyenda Freddy Rincón.



Por qué no te callas?


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Abr 2022)

El rey va desnudo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)

¿Qué ha dicho el jardinero?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Por qué no te callas?




Porque en el fondo sabes que me echarias de menos


----------



## Edu.R (14 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿El Arsenal? No me jodas. Son como el far$a, otros que se creen que han inventado el fútbol. El Pool lo puedo entender.



A ver, es que de Londres no hay ninguno que diga "wow", pero el Arsenal es algo más histórico y si. Me cae bien. Ya está (Pero por debajo del Liverpool).

Sin ser nada de eso yo.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Abr 2022)

Es que los catalanes, si juegan bien ganan, aunque metan menos goles. Son y serán siempre ganadores morales.

En la Supercopa perdieron 2-3, pero fueron los ganadores morales.

La Liga la puede rematar el Real Madrid en los próximos 7 días, pero como ganaron en el Bernabeu, pues son ganadores morales.

En Madrid ese concepto no existe. Para el Atleti tampoco.

Van para una Liga y una Copa del Rey en 4 temporadas, pero moralmente son los mejores.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Abr 2022)

De equipo pequeño resumir toda la historia de un equipo gracias a la llegada de un entrenador.

Os imagináis que el Madrid dijera que desde que le entreno tal persona es desde que se cuenta su historia?? Pues eso.

Luego la película de la excelencia y no sé que mierdas suelta es muy sectaria.

Tuvieron suerte de juntar a Messi con una generación de su cantera alucinante, sin eso vuelven a sus uefas y a decir que el Madrid son los malos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Abr 2022)

Exactamente.
No sólo eso sí no prepotente con el rollo de ella excelencia cuando han echo 3 partidos buenos en todo el año.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (14 Abr 2022)

Yo me alegro cada vez que dicen esto porque me acuerdo de los subnormales que siguen al farsa no siendo catalanes. O sea, que Javi no dice siquiera "asi somos los del farsa" no no, "asi somos los catalanes no se en madrid" Pues yo si se que en madrid unos cuantos son subnornales, los que siguen al farsa concretamente, e igual en badajoz, sevilla, vigo o sebastopol. Son subnormales que solo cuentan para pagar la fiesta de otros.


----------



## Edge2 (14 Abr 2022)

Menudo subnormal, es un puto charnego que se cree de la raza superior, y asi todos los independentistas...


----------



## feps (14 Abr 2022)

No ensuciéis el hilo con el paleto que tiene la desgracia de apellidarse Hernández. Jugó muy bien al fútbol, pero no deja de ser un paleto envidioso.


----------



## 8=> (14 Abr 2022)

Jajajaj toda la mala hostia reconcentrada típica del enanito catalufo ha soltado por esa boquita de cabrón envidioso que tiene.

"Los catalanes somos otra cosa" (una nasió oprimida)
"Nuestra historia nos obliga a jugar bien" (historia que empezó ayer)
"Ellos son competitivos" (pero son espanyols de merda y juegan muy mal)

Estaba claro que cuando volviera este hijoputa iba a traerse toda su envidia y mala hostia política igual que Guardiola y Piqué que son veneno puro.


----------



## 8=> (14 Abr 2022)

A ver si lo ficha Florentino que seguro que a la piperada subnormal de baba que llama Señor Mayor a Ancelotti y puto moro calvo a Zidane les parecerá mejor que estos. ¿Verdad retrasado @Xequinfumfa?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)

Como me jode que este y el meacolonias nos metan a todos los catalanes en el mismo saco. Como si todos fuéramos del far$a y todos iguales.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es que los catalanes, si juegan bien ganan, aunque metan menos goles. Son y serán siempre ganadores morales.
> 
> En la Supercopa perdieron 2-3, pero fueron los ganadores morales.
> 
> ...



Los catalanes no, los del far$a.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> De equipo pequeño resumir toda la historia de un equipo gracias a la llegada de un entrenador.
> 
> Os imagináis que el Madrid dijera que desde que le entreno tal persona es desde que se cuenta su historia?? Pues eso.
> 
> ...



Y es una falta de respeto a la historia preCruyff en el far$a.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)

Aparte que este, con el apellido Hernández es charnego como soy yo. Catalán será Piqué o Busquets.


----------



## ccc (14 Abr 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> La prensa inglesa tiene bastante enganyados a los hooligans con el chovinismo típico de los británicos. Todavía se creen que la Premier es la liga más "auténtica" y romántica, como si todos los jugadores fuesen canteranos y los clubs propiedad de la afición. Los fans del city por ejemplo tienen una disonancia cognitiva brutal y ni son conscientes de que su éxito se debe al dinero moro. Odian al PSG por ejemplo, sin darse cuenta de que ellos son exactamente lo mismo.
> 
> Al Madrid le tienen una leyenda negra de equipo corrupto y todopoderoso, como si fuese Goliat y ellos David. Es de locos. Eso sí, tuve amistad con uno de los hooligans más notables del Chelsea, y los blue sí que respetan y admiran al Madrid porque representa lo que ellos querrían ser, además de por la conexión Mourinho, al que todavía idolatran.
> 
> ...



Joder, pues no se donde has caido tu, porque el madrid, menos en espanya, es como el brasil de los anyos 90: el modelo al que todos aspiran y del que dicen, si no gana mi equipo, que gane el madrid.

Tu habla con los directivos del Bayern y te diran que el modelo a seguir, la luz en la oscuridad, es el Madrid (para ellos el antimodelo es el BCN y lo digo muy en serio). Lo mismo podemos decir de inglaterra, de italia y de francia. Es mas, desde hace 10 anyos en alemania, siempre oigo lo mismo entre piques internos de equipos alemanes: "Ojala te toque el madrid y a ver si bajas del pepestal": El madrid, ha sido muchos anyos el coco de europa, solo en los anyos oscuros del milan de los holandeses caimos uno o dos peldanyos. El resto de equipos top europeos tienen varias lagunas de mas 15 anyos. Por ejemplo, hoy hablamos de Chelsea, de City, de Liverpool; pero donde esta el manchester? El manchester lleva un porron de anyos sin estar en ventana de ganar la champions.

Este anyo estaban en ventana de ganar la champions (1 categoria, favoritos) City (por la pasta invertida), Bayern (por todo) (2 Categoria) Chelsea (actual campeon), PSG (por jugadores) (3 categoria) Madrid (por historia) y Liverpool (por jugadores). Vale que este el Villareal, pero los otros 3 salen de estos equipos.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Menudo subnormal, es un puto charnego que se cree de la raza superior, y asi todos los independentistas...



BUENO ESO ES EL BARSALONA, UNA PUNTA DE LANZA mediática de los indepes, por eso debe ser arrastrado por el fango


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Aparte que Klopp ya dijo que no se veía entrenando a un equipo no anglosajón. Incapaz de aprender otra lengua.




y me alegro que ese covinazi ni piense en venir a España y menos al Madrid


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Pues que juegue Alaba de lateral, y que Nacho acompañe a Militao. Yo pongo velas para que estén sanos Modric, Benzema, Camavinga y Valverde. Con estos cuatro jugadores de campo sanos, se podrá competir.



Y vinicius, la dupla Benzema-Vinicius es necesaria para rematar la temporada y ganar la liga.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)

La contestación de Valdano a Xavi que se ha hecho viral y ha vuelto 'loco' al madridismo


Jorge Valdano contestó así, en Movistar+ Liga de Campeones, a las palabras de Xavi sobre la forma de ganar y sobre que equipo es el más difícil del mundo.



as.com


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)

Los 2' de debate en la TV inglesa tras el Madrid-Chelsea que deben escuchar todos los madridistas


Ferdinand, J. Cole y McManaman debatieron en BT después de la caslificación del Madrid. Ponen en valor el espíritu del conjunto blanco.



as.com


----------



## feps (14 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Y vinicius, la dupla Benzema-Vinicius es necesaria para rematar la temporada y ganar la liga.



El denostado Vinicius, el que no valía nada según los piperos y el alineador francés. Tengo mucha confianza en lo que pueden evolucionar los dos delanteros brasileños compartiendo entrenamientos y partidos con Benzema y Mbappe. Delantera de lujo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> El denostado Vinicius, el que no valía nada según los piperos y el alineador francés. Tengo mucha confianza en lo que pueden evolucionar los dos delanteros brasileños compartiendo entrenamientos y partidos con Benzema y Mbappe. Delantera de lujo.



Yo también, de chavales apuntaban mucho, la mentalidad que tienen es muy buena, trabajo y ganas. Vini va mejorando en el juego día a día, tiene hambre de aprender y es jugador para el MAdrid, ha aguantado como un valiente a todos los antis con 18 años, a uno speriodistas que son miseria humana y ahí están sus cojones haciendo una gran temporada con 21 años.
REcuedo cuando le mordieron jugando en el Real Madrid B y encima era culpa suya, que periolistos tiene este país.


----------



## feps (14 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Yo también, de chavales apuntaban mucho, la mentalidad que tienen es muy buena, trabajo y ganas. Vini va mejorando en el juego día a día, tiene hambre de aprender y es jugador para el MAdrid, ha aguantado como un valiente a todos los antis con 18 años, a uno speriodistas que son miseria humana y ahí están sus cojones haciendo una gran temporada con 21 años.
> REcuedo cuando le mordieron jugando en el Real Madrid B y encima era culpa suya, que periolistos tiene este país.



La clave, en cualquier faceta de la vida, es la confianza que recibas, y más aún en el deporte de élite. Yo me alegro porque Vinicius es una pesadilla para los defensas, y Rodrygo le ha ganado el pulso al indolente Asensio. Ambos son muy jóvenes y tienen margen de mejora. De Asensio sólo espero que paguen bien por él este verano.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (14 Abr 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> No quiero pecar de euforia, pero Muy pero que muy mal se nos tiene que dar el asunto para no estar en la final. Tenémos la vuelta en casa, y viendo lo que ha hecho el city hoy y como se esta portando el Madrid en las eliminatorias, veo al Madrid mucho más favorito de lo que dicen los números.



Muy pronto hemos empezado a chuparnos las pollas.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feps (14 Abr 2022)

Para mí es muy claro favorito el City. Como a Ancelotti le dé por alinear a los que ya no pueden con sus huevos, la eliminatoria quedará sentenciada en la ida por goleada. Tiene que jugar con los once tíos que estén más en forma o el City será una apisonadora.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Abr 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Muy pronto hemos empezado a chuparnos las pollas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



Con el Calva City vamos a sufrir tanto como con el Chelsea y no hay victoria garantizada.


----------



## Mecanosfera (14 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Joder, pues no se donde has caido tu, porque el madrid, menos en espanya, es como el brasil de los anyos 90: el modelo al que todos aspiran y del que dicen, si no gana mi equipo, que gane el madrid.
> 
> Tu habla con los directivos del Bayern y te diran que el modelo a seguir, la luz en la oscuridad, es el Madrid (para ellos el antimodelo es el BCN y lo digo muy en serio). Lo mismo podemos decir de inglaterra, de italia y de francia. Es mas, desde hace 10 anyos en alemania, siempre oigo lo mismo entre piques internos de equipos alemanes: "Ojala te toque el madrid y a ver si bajas del pepestal": El madrid, ha sido muchos anyos el coco de europa, solo en los anyos oscuros del milan de los holandeses caimos uno o dos peldanyos. El resto de equipos top europeos tienen varias lagunas de mas 15 anyos. Por ejemplo, hoy hablamos de Chelsea, de City, de Liverpool; pero donde esta el manchester? El manchester lleva un porron de anyos sin estar en ventana de ganar la champions.
> 
> Este anyo estaban en ventana de ganar la champions (1 categoria, favoritos) City (por la pasta invertida), Bayern (por todo) (2 Categoria) Chelsea (actual campeon), PSG (por jugadores) (3 categoria) Madrid (por historia) y Liverpool (por jugadores). Vale que este el Villareal, pero los otros 3 salen de estos equipos.



Me da la sensación de que el Madrid provoca a sus haters algo parecido a lo que Amancio Ortega provoca a los suyos: se le teme y respeta por lo que ha logrado, pero precisamente por eso también se les desean las mayores calamidadess. El Madrid en UK es visto como el monstruo al final de pantalla: un capullo, pero muy fuerte y hasta cierto punto admirable. Creo que esa mezcla de respeto, admiración, miedo y odio es el carisma específico que irradia el Madrid ante su competencia europea.

Respecto al barsa, es cierto que causa mucho rechazo en Europa, por los escándalos arbitrales y por su arrogancia. Lo mismo sucede con Pep, que quizás sea muy respetado y admirado, pero es muy poco querido. A Guardiola hay mucho europeo que le desea el fracaso constante como castigo a su soberbia.


----------



## feps (14 Abr 2022)

La falsa modestia del Pep apesta. Qué gran trabajo hizo el despreciado Mourinho. Ojalá pudiera volver porque con él comenzó todo, pero nunca se lo reconocieron.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (14 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> La falsa modestia del Pep apesta. Qué gran trabajo hizo el despreciado Mourinho. Ojalá pudiera volver porque con él comenzó todo, pero nunca se lo reconocieron.



La prueba de ello es que todos los antimadridistas reconocidos en la prensa lo denostan, al igual que los madridistas vendidos tipo del bosque o isidoro san jose


----------



## 8=> (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## The Cake is a Lie (14 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1025443



Y pocos me parecen, podían ir 0-4 perfectamente.


----------



## Raul83 (14 Abr 2022)

El Manchester City es el gran favorito. Será una epopeya si pasamos a la final y la ganamos.


----------



## xilebo (14 Abr 2022)

*¿Qué Liga saldrá vencedora en esta Champions?*


----------



## The Replicant (14 Abr 2022)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> Y pocos me parecen, podían ir 0-4 perfectamente.


----------



## Mecanosfera (14 Abr 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> El Manchester City es el gran favorito. Será una epopeya si pasamos a la final y la ganamos.



En principio sí, pero ante el Atleti el City no pareció ni mucho menos una máquina invencible, y quizá Simeone haya sabido mostrar al mundo cómo desactivarles. Tras el partido de ayer, apuesto a que Pep está intranquilo por las flaquezas mostradas. Su imagen salió tocada.

Además a estas alturas del curso es crucial cómo los equipos van de lesionados o ausentes. No es lo mismo un City sin De Bruyne, ni un Madrid sin Vinicius. En una eliminatoria con ambos 11 de gala a pleno rendimiento, la cosa estaría en un 50 / 50.


----------



## cebollo (14 Abr 2022)

Tiene coronavirus Ceballos.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (14 Abr 2022)

¿Esto es real? Porque le hacen eso a mi equipo el día que se juega el único título que puede ganar, por mucho que sea una puta mierda, y les prohíbo la entrada de por vida.


----------



## 8=> (14 Abr 2022)

La raza superior obligada por su historia a jugar de puta madre a 27 minutos de la eliminación en la Europa Lig


----------



## 8=> (14 Abr 2022)

JEJEJE 0-3 la raza superior catalana palmando


----------



## Mecanosfera (14 Abr 2022)

Si saldan a Dembelé por cuatro duros, me lo traería de buena gana. Este chico tiene mucho potencial pero en esa pocilga del barsa no tiene opción a crecer y dar lo mejor de sí.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (14 Abr 2022)

Madre mía vaya baño le están dando al jardinero.


----------



## The Replicant (14 Abr 2022)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> Madre mía vaya baño le están al jardinero.



la culpa es del céspet...

ah no, que juegan en el new camp


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Abr 2022)

Inaseptapla.


----------



## Th89 (14 Abr 2022)

No podía faltar el ridículo europeo anual


----------



## Otrasvidas (14 Abr 2022)

La Chavineta descarrilando imparable hacia la temporada en blanco.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Abr 2022)

No Messi no party...


----------



## The Replicant (14 Abr 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> La Chavineta descarrilando imparable hacia la temporada en blanco.



aixo es imparabla tu


----------



## Señor Moscoso (14 Abr 2022)

Estan los aspersores preparados ya...


----------



## 8=> (14 Abr 2022)

¿Qué excusas de mierda pondrá Xavi?


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Abr 2022)

Joder,el primer gol de Busquets de tiro fuera del área en 15 años,yo ni sabía que podía pegarle así...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Abr 2022)

Una vergüenza que Eric García le quite a albiol la convocatoria a la selección


----------



## 8=> (14 Abr 2022)

¿9 minutos de descuento??


----------



## Chichimango (14 Abr 2022)

¿Cómo se dice _semana de pasión_ en xavinés?


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (14 Abr 2022)

Cuánto queda


----------



## Otrasvidas (14 Abr 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> El Manchester City es el gran favorito. Será una epopeya si pasamos a la final y la ganamos.



El City juega a lo que nosotros nos interesa y no va sobrado de pegada.


----------



## Th89 (14 Abr 2022)

Colgando balones a la olla. El estilo y eso


----------



## Otrasvidas (14 Abr 2022)

9 minutos de descuento,chaval. ¿Qué coño ha pasado? ¿Ha muerto alguien?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (14 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> ¿Qué excusas de mierda pondrá Xavi?



El balon?? Ya no quedan casi...


----------



## 8=> (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## pepitoburbujas (14 Abr 2022)

Estoy gastando unos megas de la tarifa para ver el baño que les está metiendo el Eintracht. Ni céspet ni nada, no hay escusa. Parece que estuvieran jugando en Frankfurt, por el sonido ambiental.

A mi Javi me cae peor todavía que Guardiola, que ya es decir. Javi es como el T1000 de Terminator, más evolucionado. Infinitamente mejor jugador en su momento que el hiperultramegasobrevalorado Guardiola, y todavía más sectario, engreído y repelente como entrenador.

A ver qué dice hoy. Se han podido llevar media docena fácil, aunque lo han maquillado al final.


----------



## Malvender (14 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> ¿Qué excusas de mierda pondrá Xavi?



el cespet de su casa en Qatar


----------



## The Replicant (14 Abr 2022)

JOJOJO ni con 9 minutos de añadido y un penalty regalado

A MAMARLA


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No Messi no party...



No difames, que con Messi perdían por 5 o 6 goles y hoy sólo les ha faltado uno.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (14 Abr 2022)

Ahora cómo va esto? Pasan a jugar una competicion que se juega los viernes?


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (14 Abr 2022)

Vamos, el ridículo de todos los años , pero en Europa league, y sin Messi mirando al césped con la mirada perdida, lo que se dice un avance ,


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (14 Abr 2022)

Ojala sea un mazazo animico de cara a la liga. Seria interesantisimo para el Madrid que se vengan abajo en liga despues de lo de hoy


----------



## Otrasvidas (14 Abr 2022)

Ya en la ida merecieron llevarse un buen correctivo.


----------



## Otrasvidas (14 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Ojala sea un mazazo animico de cara a la liga. Seria interesantisimo para el Madrid que se vengan abajo en liga despues de lo de hoy



Al Madrid como si el Farsa gana todo lo que le queda. Si hace lo que debe, la liga es suya.


----------



## Chichimango (14 Abr 2022)

No preocuparse, que el hijo de Amunike seguirá poniendo de titular en la selección a ese central catastrófico que es Eric García. Sostenella y no enmendalla.


----------



## Otrasvidas (14 Abr 2022)

Lo de hoy es como si nosotros hubiéramos hubiera quedado eliminados ante el Sassuolo


----------



## 8=> (14 Abr 2022)

Vaya risa. Estoy viendo el twich del chciringuito y ahora saldrá el enano charnego superior a decir sus excusas de raza superior


----------



## Otrasvidas (14 Abr 2022)

El recorrido de estos tíos por la Europa Lí ha sido patético. De los 6 partidos que han jugado han ganado 2 y sólo ante el Nápoles en la vuelta fueron autoritarios


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Abr 2022)

me ha jodido
no es lo mismo 0-3 que 2-3

el penalti que les han regalado al final + 10:30 minutos de añadido!!!!!
en fin... lo importante es que


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (14 Abr 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Al Madrid como si el Farsa gana todo lo que le queda. Si hace lo que debe, la liga es suya.



Eso esta claro. Pero me parece que dividir fuerzas es ambas competiciones con una plantilla plagada de veteranos en puestos claves y con unos suplentes poco aprovechados puede conllevar perder bastantes puntos en las ultimas 8 o 10 jornadas. En ese sentido tener un perseguidor animicamente tocado puede venir bien.


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> me ha jodido
> no es lo mismo 0-3 que 2-3
> 
> el penalti que les han regalado al final + 10:30 minutos de añadido!!!!!
> en fin... lo importante es que



Noooo, tot es part del plà. Mejor este resultado y que piensen que han estado cerca de la ramuntada.

Recordad: no ha sido un FRACASO. Ha sido una dasapsió.


----------



## DRIDMA (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Noooo, tot es part del plà. Mejor este resultado y que piensen que han estado cerca de la ramuntada.
> 
> Recordad: no ha sido un FRACASO. Ha sido una dasapsió.



joder 
en cuanto lo he escuchado en el chiringuito
"no ha sido un fracaso ha sido una decepcion"
inmediato he pensado : lo mismo que dijo hitler cuando perdio todo su ejercito en stalingrado : "no ha sido una derrota ha sido un sacrificio"

y es logico
son naziSSeparatistas


----------



## DRIDMA (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## ironpipo (15 Abr 2022)

Semana completita
Madrid a semis con remontada y épica 
Los indios echados de la misma forma guarra de la que ellos presumen
Y el farsa humillado en su casa. 
Parecía que era el madrid que había invadido el campo nuevo


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Abr 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> A mi Javi me cae peor todavía que Guardiola, que ya es decir. Javi es como el T1000 de Terminator, más evolucionado. Infinitamente mejor jugador en su momento que el hiperultramegasobrevalorado Guardiola, y todavía más sectario, engreído y repelente como entrenador.



a ambos les gusta la posesió pero yo diria que los parecidos se acaban ahi.Pep tiene una imagen como mas sofisticada,siempre a favor de cualquier idea progre,el tipico que tiene todos los productos de Apple…en cambio a Javi me lo imagino perfectamente vestido con un mono lleno de grasa,una llave inglesa y arreandote una hostia a las primeras de cambio si se le cruza el cable


----------



## Raul83 (15 Abr 2022)

El Frankfurt le ha echado más cojones. Los barcelomierdas van a tener que implantarse cesped en sus huevos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Abr 2022)

el VAR metiendo con calzador al trampas y al mea colonias en semis y el Can farsa dando vergüenza ajena en uropa lic.

El fúrbol está corrupto


----------



## Moss (15 Abr 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> La mentalidad alemana, en general, no es para entrenar en España. Klopp y Tuchel están cortados por el mismo patrón y ahora Nagelsmann sale diciendo que los equipos del sur no sé qué leches. Los alemanes piensan que los europeos del sur somos gilipollas. Los ingleses también, pero al menos estos no salen de su isla y no van de super colegas y super guays. Eso que ganamos todos.
> 
> Para entrenar al Madrid: italianos, portugueses o franceses. O argentinos; del River, por supuesto. A los alemanes les pueden ir dando bastante por el culo.



Ahora que lo dices llevo tiempo pensando que me traería a Gallardo al Madrid que os parece?


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

Moss dijo:


> Ahora que lo dices llevo tiempo pensando que me traería a Gallardo al Madrid que os parece?



Que me cago en tus putos muertos. Cambiar al mejor entrenador del mundo en activo por un puto argentino insufrible que no es nadie es para mataros a los piperos


----------



## Moss (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Que me cago en tus putos muertos. Cambiar al mejor entrenador del mundo en activo por un puto argentino insufrible que no es nadie es para mataros a los piperos



También valía un “no, yo no estoy de acuerdo” y argumentar no?


----------



## Hannibal (15 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Una vergüenza que Eric García le quite a albiol la convocatoria a la selección



Es que a Albiol no le representa De la Peña y Pujol, a diferencia de Gavi o el portero del filial culerdo al que Luis Enrique convocó hace poco.









De la Peña, el hombre tras la llamada de Luis Enrique a Gavi y Eric García para la convocatoria de España


Gavi y Eric García comparten agente. Es Iván de la Peña, quien conoce desde hace 25 años a Luis Enrique, con el que hasta ha compartido trabajo.




www-elespanol-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Drogoprofe (15 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¿Qué Liga saldrá vencedora en esta Champions?*



Solo tienes que ver los logos


----------



## Hannibal (15 Abr 2022)

Los aficionados alemanes están encantados, salvo porque uno de ellos se comió un perrito y en lugar de mayonesa era caca de paloma 
Creo que van a cambiar el nombre por Spotify Campo Viejo


----------



## pepitoburbujas (15 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> a ambos les gusta la posesió pero yo diria que los parecidos se acaban ahi.Pep tiene una imagen como mas sofisticada,siempre a favor de cualquier idea progre,el tipico que tiene todos los productos de Apple…en cambio a Javi me lo imagino perfectamente vestido con un mono lleno de grasa,una llave inglesa y arreandote una hostia a las primeras de cambio si se le cruza el cable



jaja, es que Guardiola el señorito siempre ha tenido equipos potentes desde sus inicios como entrenador: el mejor barcelona de la historia, el Bayern, y ahora el City con una chequera sin límite...con buena picha bien se jode, que decía una colega.

Javi ha entrenado en el desierto, y ahora se viene a un equipo venido a menos donde no hay los jugadores top de antaño. Y aún así es tan bocazas como para salir con la tontería del estilo innegociable, que no han tardado ni dos días en darle en los morros y mandarlo al carrer un equipo de la mitad de la tabla de la liga alemana. 

Y Guardiola ya se vio ayer que si vienen mal dadas ni estilo ni leches; a defenderse como gato panza arriba como cualquier otro y a sacar el balón de un patadón cuanto más lejos mejor. Ya en barcelona cuando jugaba contra el Madrid solía plantear el partido de forma más defensiva porque tonto no es. Pero el Javi me da que se lo cree lo del estilo innegociable y claro, con el equipo que tiene no le da para ello.


----------



## Dave Bowman (15 Abr 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> jaja, es que Guardiola el señorito siempre ha tenido equipos potentes desde sus inicios como entrenador: el mejor barcelona de la historia, el Bayern, y ahora el City con una chequera sin límite...con buena picha bien se jode, que decía una colega.
> 
> Javi ha entrenado en el desierto, y ahora se viene a un equipo venido a menos donde no hay los jugadores top de antaño. Y aún así es tan bocazas como para salir con la tontería del estilo innegociable, que no han tardado ni dos días en darle en los morros y mandarlo al carrer un equipo de la mitad de la tabla de la liga alemana.
> 
> Y Guardiola ya se vio ayer que si vienen mal dadas ni estilo ni leches; a defenderse como gato panza arriba como cualquier otro y a sacar el balón de un patadón cuanto más lejos mejor. Ya en barcelona cuando jugaba contra el Madrid solía plantear el partido de forma más defensiva porque tonto no es. Pero el Javi me da que se lo cree lo del estilo innegociable y claro, con el equipo que tiene no le da para ello.



Se te ve con buenos conocimientos


----------



## Hannibal (15 Abr 2022)

Ahora en serio, me alegro de lo pasado hoy pero no sólo por ser nuestros rivales, sino porque es de justicia.
Llevamos no solo nosotros, sino toda España aguantando la propaganda y el humo de la mayoría de medios vendiendo la moto de que el Farsa ya ha vuelto, que Pedri debe ser balón de oro, que Gavi es mejor que Modric y que Auba mejor que Benzema.

La realidad es que el equipo es una mezcla de viejos en retirada como Piqué, Alba y Busquets o Auba, y unos chavalucos sin experiencia de los cuales la práctica totalidad acabarán en equipos tipo Sevilla como Munir.


Y luego además, hemos tenido que aguantar el humo económico de que van a fichar a Haaland o Lewa, cuando tienen un estadio que se cae literalmente a trozos y han hecho chanchullos de extender contratos a varios años para poder rebajar sueldos, admitido por el mismo Piqué. El mismo equipo que tenia presupuestado llegar a cuartos de Champions y que no ha pasado de cuartos de Uropalij.

Y además hay que sumar la imagen de un Camp Nou de blanco impoluto; que hace que la derrota.no sea solo deportiva ni económica. También lo es sociológica, dando una imagen de debilidad brutal.

El Farsa a día de hoy sigue teniendo un gran apoyo en España por la mafia mediática, pero a nivel internacional basta con darse un paseo por Twitter o los comentarios de cualquier medio para ver que vuelven a ser de segunda categoría. Es consecuencia también de haber endiosado a Pessi; en el momento en que se fue el jugador perdieron muchos miles de seguidores en todo el globo 

En resumen, han montado un espejismo con la ayuda de los medios para no espantar a la afición; que se acaba de desmoronar completamente.


----------



## Hannibal (15 Abr 2022)

Yo estoy haciendo una excepción y he puesto el chirincirco


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (15 Abr 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Yo estoy haciendo una excepción y he puesto el chirincirco



nah están muy flojos, hasta juanma rodriguez está sin punch


----------



## Hannibal (15 Abr 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> nah están muy flojos, hasta juanma rodriguez está sin punch



El Farsa está tan hundido que no están haciendo demasiada sangre para no ser crueles 

Como decía hace unos meses, hay que disfrutar de estos partidos como caviar de beluga


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Abr 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Solo tienes que ver los logos




la liga Española tiene un balon de futbol que es lo que es este deporte
la liga inglesa tiene un mono con cara de leon negro


----------



## Ulises 33 (15 Abr 2022)

Este equipo aún me sorprende, no es por perder el partido, en Europa los partidos que llevan en casa son una calamidad, pero ahora veo videos y se ven camisetas blancas por todo el campo. A ver si tenían razón los que decían que muchos aficionados no eran del Barcelona, eran de Messi.
Encima el jardinero como siempre , sus discurso no cambia, el no tiene culpa, el pasaba por allí. Luego si quieres reirte miras un artículo del chochoinútil de Mascaró, pierde su equipo y le dedica la mitad del artículo al Madrid para demostrar su mediocridad como periodista y su Madriditis. Hay momentos que es mejor estar callado para no demostrar lo idiota que eres, pero claro, por eso son idiotas.


----------



## 4motion (15 Abr 2022)

Carletto puede copiar del eintracht como pasar por encima al mea colonias.

Presión presión y presión y salir como balas.

Veremos que prepara el abuelo cejas e hijo.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The Replicant (15 Abr 2022)

Laporta: 'Lo que ha pasado en la grada es una vergüenza'


Después de que los aficionados del Eintracht Frankfurt llenaron la mitad del Camp Nou en la vuelta de los cuartos de final de la Europa League, el presidente azulgrana




www.mundodeportivo.com





y encima iban de blanco 

lamantabla









El Espanyol hace sangre de la eliminatoria del Barça


El Eintracht de Frankfurt, apoyado por unos 30.000 alemanes que se desplazaron hasta Barcelona y tiñieron de blanco las gradas del Camp Nou, dio la sorpresa en los




www.mundodeportivo.com





*"El próximo jueves contra el Rayo, recuerda pedir tu frankfurt en el RCDE Stadium"*


----------



## Glokta (15 Abr 2022)

Los del Barça tanto apoyar a equipos ingleses que se les ha olvidado ir al estadio


----------



## feps (15 Abr 2022)

El Real Madrid necesita un central de jerarquía, pero no va a ser Rudiger. Necesita un 5, y todo apunta a que será Tchouaméni. Y el único delantero que vendrá en verano será Mbappé, el mejor del mundo. Traer a Mbappé, Tchouaméni y un central top ya sería fantástico. 

Y olvídense de Haaland porque no va a venir.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (15 Abr 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ahora en serio, me alegro de lo pasado hoy pero no sólo por ser nuestros rivales, sino porque es de justicia.
> Llevamos no solo nosotros, sino toda España aguantando la propaganda y el humo de la mayoría de medios vendiendo la moto de que el Farsa ya ha vuelto, que Pedri debe ser balón de oro, que Gavi es mejor que Modric y que Auba mejor que Benzema.
> 
> La realidad es que el equipo es una mezcla de viejos en retirada como Piqué, Alba y Busquets o Auba, y unos chavalucos sin experiencia de los cuales la práctica totalidad acabarán en equipos tipo Sevilla como Munir.
> ...




Del actual barsa me quedaría con Araújo y Pedri nada más. Los demás son como dices, o viejos ya en total declive, o chavales que aún deben de demostrar todo para no ser eso, un Munir de la vida más. 

Lo que hace el barcelona es devorar jugadores rápidamente: Depay era la ostia y hace tiempo que lo quieren largar. Aubameyang ya parece que no es tan crack como querían hacer ver al principio. Al final el que mejor rendimiento les ha dado es Luuk de Tronk, hay que joderse.

Lo del humo con sus posibles fichajes es para intentar vender algún periódico, intentar estar en la pomada y para que parezca que no están tan mal económicamente. Es como si vas a un concesionario de Ferrari a interesarte por un modelo, aunque no puedas ni pagar una rueda. Puedes vender que estás interesado en él y que así se hable de ti.

Lo de tantos aficionados alemanes ha debido ser porque el soci ha revendido su localidad o algo así, que la pela es la pela. Ha sido lamentapla y fue lo primero que me llamó la atención cuando puse el streaming. Jugar de visitante en tu propia casa. Pues mira, a lo mejor ahí ha estado la eliminatoria. El día del atlético-city la afición apoyó hasta el final, no pasaron pero estuvo cerca y la imagen es otra totalmente diferente. Lo de ayer me daba vergüenza ajena. No creo que a los jugadores les haya hecho gracia tampoco.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (15 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Real Madrid necesita un central de jerarquía, pero no va a ser Rudiger. Necesita un 5, y todo apunta a que será Tchouaméni. Y el único delantero que vendrá en verano será Mbappé, el mejor del mundo. Traer a Mbappé, Tchouaméni y un central top ya sería fantástico.
> 
> Y olvídense de Haaland porque no va a venir.



Pues si no viene Haaland y va al City, mala cosa. Porque es lo que le falta a ese equipo, un delantero top que culmine todavía mejor lo que generan el montonazo de buenos jugadores que tienen. 

No tengo ni idea de quién vendrá y quien no, pero si hay que hacer el esfuerzo un año creo que es ahora. Centrales y centrocampistas defensivos son más fáciles de encontrar que buenos delanteros. En fin, ya se verá.


----------



## filets (15 Abr 2022)

Es alucinante el control de la prensa que tiene el Barsa

No existe la reventa. Cuando un socio no va a ir al estadio avisa al Barsa y este pone a la venta la entrada
Si hay 30mil alemanes en el estadio es porque el BARSA LES HA VENDIDO LA ENTRADA
Bueno pues Laporta da la orden de hablar de las entradas y toda la prensa hablando de las entradas
Hasta monta una rueda de prensa donde sale todo serio diciendo "no sabemos lo que ha pasado pero lo vamos a investigar". PERO SI SOIS VOSOTROS LOS QUE HABEIS VENDIDO LAS ENTRADAS. No hay nada que investigar.

Y mientras tanto nadie critica a la plantilla, al entrenador o a la directiva porque lo importante es himbestingar la venta de entradas
Dentro de dos semanas nadie se acordara de la himbestigacion y la cosa terminara con el Barsa eliminado de la uropa lig sin ninguna critica, porque la prensa estaba demasiado ocupada himbestigando


----------



## 4motion (15 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Real Madrid necesita un central de jerarquía, pero no va a ser Rudiger. Necesita un 5, y todo apunta a que será Tchouaméni. Y el único delantero que vendrá en verano será Mbappé, el mejor del mundo. Traer a Mbappé, Tchouaméni y un central top ya sería fantástico.
> 
> Y olvídense de Haaland porque no va a venir.



Firmo. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feps (15 Abr 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Pues si no viene Haaland y va al City, mala cosa. Porque es lo que le falta a ese equipo, un delantero top que culmine todavía mejor lo que generan el montonazo de buenos jugadores que tienen.
> 
> No tengo ni idea de quién vendrá y quien no, pero si hay que hacer el esfuerzo un año creo que es ahora. Centrales y centrocampistas defensivos son más fáciles de encontrar que buenos delanteros. En fin, ya se verá.



No hay dinero para acometer varios fichajes de colosal relumbrón. El fichaje de Haaland sería buenísimo, pero ya con Mbappé, además de Benzema, Vinicius y Rodrygo, el Madrid tendría una delantera fantástica. Como el club desea un gran fichaje por puesto, lo previsible es que, además de Mbappé, llegue un 5 para ser el relevo de Casemiro, así como un defensa con jerarquía. Ninguno de estos tres va a ser precisamente barato.


----------



## Ulises 33 (15 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Es alucinante el control de la prensa que tiene el Barsa
> 
> No existe la reventa. Cuando un socio no va a ir al estadio avisa al Barsa y este pone a la venta la entrada
> Si hay 30mil alemanes en el estadio es porque el BARSA LES HA VENDIDO LA ENTRADA
> ...



Pero no le da dinero ni la realidad, ellos viven en su burbuja de mentiras, pero la realidad es la que es, están en la ruina económica, cuando llegue el verano ya se verá el límite salarial y a ver de donde sacan para fichar de verdad, sin cesiones, ni nada, etc.
Les han vendido en invierno que fichaban a 3 figuras mundiales, que son jugadores deshechados por otros equipos, que su super PEPE no ha querido ni al Eric García ni a Ferrán Martínez. Encima ahora se les ve que se quedan sin gasolina, ¿ si llegan a empezar de temporada a estas alturas estarían fundidos?
Al Madrid le criticaban que no gastaba diinero en fichajes, que la economía no es importante, pero imbéciles de periolistos, sin dinero no hay club ni nada. Encima le criticaban que invierta en el estadio para ganar más dinero. Viven en sus fobias y miedos, pero esto al final es pegarse un tiro en la boca, ya no en el pie, en la cara.


----------



## filets (15 Abr 2022)

Dos equipos españoles en semifinales de la Champions League
Otro llego hasta cuartos de final 

Pero el segundo de La Liga es un equipo que ha caido en cuartos de Uropa Lig
La corrupcion y el amaño en la liga española ya no se puece ocultar


----------



## pepitoburbujas (15 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> No hay dinero para acometer varios fichajes de colosal relumbrón. El fichaje de Haaland sería buenísimo, pero ya con Mbappé, además de Benzema, Vinicius y Rodrygo, el Madrid tendría una delantera fantástica. Como el club desea un gran fichaje por puesto, lo previsible es que, además de Mbappé, llegue un 5 para ser el relevo de Casemiro, así como un defensa con jerarquía. Ninguno de estos tres va a ser precisamente barato.




No, si lo lógico sería hacer eso: suponiendo que viene Mbp, que aún no ha llegado, apuntalar el equipo en esos puestos que más se necesita. Un equipo equilibrado es más importante. Pero claro, la oportunidad Haaland es ahora, y no me gustaría verlo en el city, porque podría hacer de él un equipo mucho más peligroso.


----------



## feps (15 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Pero no le da dinero ni la realidad, ellos viven en su burbuja de mentiras, pero la realidad es la que es, están en la ruina económica, cuando llegue el verano ya se verá el límite salarial y a ver de donde sacan para fichar de verdad, sin cesiones, ni nada, etc.
> Les han vendido en invierno que fichaban a 3 figuras mundiales, que son jugadores deshechados por otros equipos, que su super PEPE no ha querido ni al Eric García ni a Ferrán Martínez. Encima ahora se les ve que se quedan sin gasolina, ¿ si llegan a empezar de temporada a estas alturas estarían fundidos?
> Al Madrid le criticaban que no gastaba diinero en fichajes, que la economía no es importante, pero imbéciles de periolistos, sin dinero no hay club ni nada. Encima le criticaban que invierta en el estadio para ganar más dinero. Viven en sus fobias y miedos, pero esto al final es pegarse un tiro en la boca, ya no en el pie, en la cara.



Por eso alucino con los piperos que sólo saben a hablar de Haaland. Hay que construir un equipo con cabeza. Si un jugador pide una auténtica locura, que se vaya con los jeques, que son los únicos que le pueden pagar esas cifras tan escandalosamente ruinosas.


----------



## feps (15 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Dos equipos españoles en semifinales de la Champions League
> Otro llego hasta cuartos de final
> 
> Pero el segundo de La Liga es un equipo que ha caido en cuartos de Uropa Lig
> La corrupcion y el amaño en la liga española ya no se puece ocultar



Las retransmisiones televisivas son un escándalo. Una auténtica vergüenza. La realización tiene unas consignas muy claras. Quien tiene el control de las imágenes posee el control de la competición.


----------



## Paobas (15 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Real Madrid necesita un central de jerarquía, pero no va a ser Rudiger. Necesita un 5, y todo apunta a que será Tchouaméni. Y el único delantero que vendrá en verano será Mbappé, el mejor del mundo. Traer a Mbappé, Tchouaméni y un central top ya sería fantástico.
> 
> Y olvídense de Haaland porque no va a venir.



Por qué sabes tú que no va a venir?


----------



## feps (15 Abr 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Por qué sabes tú que no va a venir?



Porque no hay dinero para salvajadas astronómicas. El club tiene otros puestos prioritarios que desea reforzar (un 5 y un central, dando por descontada la llegada de Mbappé) y además prefiere no acabar arruinado como el FC Paletona.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Abr 2022)

Buena semana de CVMAZOS premium. Los 3 días han sido apoteósicos, la verdad.

Si ya ganamos en Sevilla, va a ser demasiado.


----------



## Th89 (15 Abr 2022)

Estamos de acuerdo que hace falta un central, medio, contamos con Mbappé... pero no olvidéis que por la derecha con Carvajal tenemos una autobahn para el rival. Se necesita urgentemente un tío solvente, que tenemos un acabado y un extremo reconvertido que cumple pero se nota que no es su posición.


----------



## feps (15 Abr 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo que hace falta un central, medio, contamos con Mbappé... pero no olvidéis que por la derecha con Carvajal tenemos una autobahn para el rival. Se necesita urgentemente un tío solvente, que tenemos un acabado y un extremo reconvertido que cumple pero se nota que no es su posición.



Ya lo tenemos haciendo una buena temporada en la Fiorentina.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (15 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Buena semana de CVMAZOS premium. Los 3 días han sido apoteósicos, la verdad.
> 
> Si ya ganamos en Sevilla, va a ser demasiado.



Por eso vamos a perder tras hacer 5 palos. El universo tiende al equilibrio.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Chispeante (15 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Es alucinante el control de la prensa que tiene el Barsa
> 
> No existe la reventa. Cuando un socio no va a ir al estadio avisa al Barsa y este pone a la venta la entrada
> Si hay 30mil alemanes en el estadio es porque el BARSA LES HA VENDIDO LA ENTRADA
> ...



En lo que se llama "el control del relato" el NAZIonalismo catalán y el Barcelona nos dan unas cien mil vueltas.


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

Estadísticas de Xavi vs Koeman.

Koeman mayor porcentaje de victorias (debajo).


----------



## The Replicant (15 Abr 2022)

Y los 9 minutos de añadido?? Lo nunca visto  

Pero los arbitros favorecen al Madrit


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> En lo que se llama "el control del relato" el NAZIonalismo catalán y el Barcelona nos dan unas cien mil vueltas.



Tienen todo el aparato del Estado, todos los medios y todos los periodistas de su parte. Nosotros no tenemos más que a OK diario de la rata pepera corrupta Inda socio y amigo de Ferreras.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (15 Abr 2022)

Si el Barça fuera listo perdería ahora los 3 o 4 partidos que tiene para que seamos campeones justo entre la ida y la vuelta contra el City y así salgamos descentrados. Además pueden dar el follón con que no es que el Madrid haya ganado la liga sino que la han tirado ellos.

Es verdad que si lo hacen no clasifican para la Champions, pero que no vayamos a París bien vale una misa.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Estadísticas de Xavi vs Koeman.
> 
> Koeman mejores resultados.
> 
> ...



En Europa 4 victorias en 12 partidos. ¿Xavi 2 en 8? Brootal.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Abr 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Si el Barça fuera listo perdería ahora los 3 o 4 partidos que tiene para que seamos campeones justo entre la ida y la vuelta contra el City y así salgamos descentrados. Además pueden dar el follón con que no es que el Madrid haya ganado la liga sino que la han tirado ellos.
> 
> Es verdad que si lo hacen no clasifican para la Champions, pero que no vayamos a París bien vale una misa.



Al Barcelona le queda disfrutar de nuestra eliminación, y ya.

Desde el 4-0 de Liverpool: Una Copa del Rey (Y la Liga de ese año que ya estaba ganada). En 4 temporadas. Pero ILUSIÓ a raudales. Aquí vamos para Liga + Supercopa + soñando con Paris y nos cagamos en todo cada dos semanas.


----------



## ⌈⊟⌋ (15 Abr 2022)

Encontrado el padre negro de Burbuja.info:






















BUSCO AL CADÁVER DEL MEU PARE, ES MORONEGRO I ESPAÑOL VA MORIR DEFENSAT EL DONBASS

BUSCO AL CADÁVER DEL MEU PARE, ES MORONEGRO I BURBUJISTA VA MORIR DEFENSAT EL DONBASS

BUSCO AL CADÁVER DEL MEU PARE, ES MORONEGRO I CASTELLÁ VA MORIR DEFENSAT EL DONBASS

BUSCO AL CADÁVER DEL MEU PARE, ES MORONEGRO I ESPANYOL VA MORIR DEFENSAT EL DONBASS

BUSCO AL CADÁVER DEL MEU PARE, ES MORONEGRO I ARGENTINO VA MORIR DEFENSAT EL DONBASS

BUSCO AL CADÁVER DEL MEU PARE, ES GITANOMOR0NEGRO I COLOMBIANO VA MORIR DEFENSAT EL DONBASS

BUSCO AL CADÁVER DEL MEU PARE, ES MORONEGRO I ARGENTINO, TURCO I GITANOMORO COLOMBIANO VA MORIR DEFENSAT EL DONBASS

Sigue buscando, y encontrarás:







BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE I CASTELLÁ
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE I ESPAÑOL
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE I MADRILEÑO
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES GITANOMORONEGRE GAY MANTERO I ESPANIOL
BUSCO AL MEU PACO; ES MORONEGRE GAY I ARGENTINO 
BUSCO AL MEU PARE ESPAÑOL; ES MORONEGRE GAY I COLOMBIANO

Busca a tu padre; es negro, homosexual, transexual y burbujista
Busca a tu Padre; es negro y burbujista
Busca a tu padre; es negro, maricón y burbujista

BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE I CASTELLÁ
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE I ESPAÑOL
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE I MADRILEÑO
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE I ARGELINO
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE, CASTELLÁ, CADÁVER, GAY I ARGELINO
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE, CADÁVER, GAY I PORTUGUÉS
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES GITANOMORONEGRE GAY MANTERO I ESPANYOL
BUSCO AL MEU PARE ESPAÑOL; ES MORONEGRE GAY I COLOMBIANO
BUSCO EL CADÁVER DE MI PADRE; ES MORONEGRO Y CASTELLANO, ESTÁ ENTERRADO EN EL CEMENTERIO MUSULMÁN DE MADRID.
BUSCO EL CADÁVER DE MI PADRE; ES MORONEGRO Y MADRILEÑO, ESTÁ ENTERRADO EN EL CEMENTERIO MUSULMÁN DE MADRID.
BUSCO EL CADÁVER DE MI PADRE; ES MORONEGRO Y CATALÁ, ESTÁ ENTERRADO EN EL CEMENTERIO MUSULMÁN DE MADRID Y FUE FUNDADOR DE MI EQUIPO FAVORITO: EL REAL MADRID.
Busco a mi padre; es negro, homosexual, mantero y madrileño madridista
BUSCO EL CADÀVER DEL MEU PARE; ÉS MORONEGRO I CASTELLÀ, ESTÀ ENTERRAT AL CEMENTIRI MUSULMÀ DE MADRID.
BUSCO EL CADÀVER DEL MEU PARE; ÉS MORONEGRO I MADRILENY, ESTÀ ENTERRAT AL CEMENTIRI MUSULMÀ DE MADRID.
BUSCO EL CADÀVER DEL MEU PARE; ÉS MORONEGRO I CATALÁ, ESTÀ ENTERRAT AL CEMENTIRI MUSULMÀ DE MADRID I VA SER FUNDADOR DEL MEU EQUIP FAVORIT: EL REIAL MADRID.
Busco el meu pare; és negre, homosexual, manter i madrileny madridista​


----------



## ⌈⊟⌋ (15 Abr 2022)

BUSCO AL CADÁVER DEL MEU PARE, ES MORONEGRO I ESPAÑOL VA MORIR DEFENSAT EL DONBASS

BUSCO AL CADÁVER DEL MEU PARE, ES MORONEGRO I BURBUJISTA VA MORIR DEFENSAT EL DONBASS

BUSCO AL CADÁVER DEL MEU PARE, ES MORONEGRO I CASTELLÁ VA MORIR DEFENSAT EL DONBASS

BUSCO AL CADÁVER DEL MEU PARE, ES MORONEGRO I ESPANYOL VA MORIR DEFENSAT EL DONBASS

BUSCO AL CADÁVER DEL MEU PARE, ES MORONEGRO I ARGENTINO VA MORIR DEFENSAT EL DONBASS

BUSCO AL CADÁVER DEL MEU PARE, ES GITANOMOR0NEGRO I COLOMBIANO VA MORIR DEFENSAT EL DONBASS

BUSCO AL CADÁVER DEL MEU PARE, ES MORONEGRO I ARGENTINO, TURCO I GITANOMORO COLOMBIANO VA MORIR DEFENSAT EL DONBASS

Encontrado el padre negro y español de Burbuja.info:







Al parecer no es negro y catalán, sino negro y castellano, o negro y madrileño. En cualquier caso, el padre negro y español que buscan los Burbujeros. Además está muerto.

Sigue buscando, y encontrarás:







BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE I CASTELLÁ
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE I ESPAÑOL
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE I MADRILEÑO
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES GITANOMORONEGRE GAY MANTERO I ESPANIOL
BUSCO AL MEU PACO; ES MORONEGRE GAY I ARGENTINO 
BUSCO AL MEU PARE ESPAÑOL; ES MORONEGRE GAY I COLOMBIANO

Busca a tu padre; es negro, homosexual, transexual y burbujista
Busca a tu Padre; es negro y burbujista
Busca a tu padre; es negro, maricón y burbujista

BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE I CASTELLÁ
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE I ESPAÑOL
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE I MADRILEÑO
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE I ARGELINO
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE, CASTELLÁ, CADÁVER, GAY I ARGELINO
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE, CADÁVER, GAY I PORTUGUÉS
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES GITANOMORONEGRE GAY MANTERO I ESPANYOL
BUSCO AL MEU PARE ESPAÑOL; ES MORONEGRE GAY I COLOMBIANO
BUSCO EL CADÁVER DE MI PADRE; ES MORONEGRO Y CASTELLANO, ESTÁ ENTERRADO EN EL CEMENTERIO MUSULMÁN DE MADRID.
BUSCO EL CADÁVER DE MI PADRE; ES MORONEGRO Y MADRILEÑO, ESTÁ ENTERRADO EN EL CEMENTERIO MUSULMÁN DE MADRID.
BUSCO EL CADÁVER DE MI PADRE; ES MORONEGRO Y CATALÁ, ESTÁ ENTERRADO EN EL CEMENTERIO MUSULMÁN DE MADRID Y FUE FUNDADOR DE MI EQUIPO FAVORITO: EL REAL MADRID.
Busco a mi padre; es negro, homosexual, mantero y madrileño madridista
BUSCO EL CADÀVER DEL MEU PARE; ÉS MORONEGRO I CASTELLÀ, ESTÀ ENTERRAT AL CEMENTIRI MUSULMÀ DE MADRID.
BUSCO EL CADÀVER DEL MEU PARE; ÉS MORONEGRO I MADRILENY, ESTÀ ENTERRAT AL CEMENTIRI MUSULMÀ DE MADRID.
BUSCO EL CADÀVER DEL MEU PARE; ÉS MORONEGRO I CATALÁ, ESTÀ ENTERRAT AL CEMENTIRI MUSULMÀ DE MADRID I VA SER FUNDADOR DEL MEU EQUIP FAVORIT: EL REIAL MADRID.
Busco el meu pare; és negre, homosexual, manter i madrileny madridista


----------



## ⌈⊟⌋ (15 Abr 2022)

BUSCO AL CADÁVER DEL MEU PARE, ES MORONEGRO I ESPAÑOL VA MORIR DEFENSAT EL DONBASS

BUSCO AL CADÁVER DEL MEU PARE, ES MORONEGRO I BURBUJISTA VA MORIR DEFENSAT EL DONBASS

BUSCO AL CADÁVER DEL MEU PARE, ES MORONEGRO I CASTELLÁ VA MORIR DEFENSAT EL DONBASS

BUSCO AL CADÁVER DEL MEU PARE, ES MORONEGRO I ESPANYOL VA MORIR DEFENSAT EL DONBASS

BUSCO AL CADÁVER DEL MEU PARE, ES MORONEGRO I ARGENTINO VA MORIR DEFENSAT EL DONBASS

BUSCO AL CADÁVER DEL MEU PARE, ES GITANOMOR0NEGRO I COLOMBIANO VA MORIR DEFENSAT EL DONBASS

BUSCO AL CADÁVER DEL MEU PARE, ES MORONEGRO I ARGENTINO, TURCO I GITANOMORO COLOMBIANO VA MORIR DEFENSAT EL DONBASS

Encontrado el padre negro y español de Burbuja.info:







Al parecer no es negro y catalán, sino negro y castellano, o negro y madrileño. En cualquier caso, el padre negro y español que buscan los Burbujeros. Además está muerto.

Sigue buscando, y encontrarás:







BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE I CASTELLÁ
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE I ESPAÑOL
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE I MADRILEÑO
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES GITANOMORONEGRE GAY MANTERO I ESPANIOL
BUSCO AL MEU PACO; ES MORONEGRE GAY I ARGENTINO 
BUSCO AL MEU PARE ESPAÑOL; ES MORONEGRE GAY I COLOMBIANO

Busca a tu padre; es negro, homosexual, transexual y burbujista
Busca a tu Padre; es negro y burbujista
Busca a tu padre; es negro, maricón y burbujista
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE I CASTELLÁ
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE I ESPAÑOL
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE I MADRILEÑO
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE I ARGELINO
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE, CASTELLÁ, CADÁVER, GAY I ARGELINO
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE, CADÁVER, GAY I PORTUGUÉS
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES GITANOMORONEGRE GAY MANTERO I ESPANYOL
BUSCO AL MEU PARE ESPAÑOL; ES MORONEGRE GAY I COLOMBIANO
BUSCO EL CADÁVER DE MI PADRE; ES MORONEGRO Y CASTELLANO, ESTÁ ENTERRADO EN EL CEMENTERIO MUSULMÁN DE MADRID.
BUSCO EL CADÁVER DE MI PADRE; ES MORONEGRO Y MADRILEÑO, ESTÁ ENTERRADO EN EL CEMENTERIO MUSULMÁN DE MADRID.
BUSCO EL CADÁVER DE MI PADRE; ES MORONEGRO Y CATALÁ, ESTÁ ENTERRADO EN EL CEMENTERIO MUSULMÁN DE MADRID Y FUE FUNDADOR DE MI EQUIPO FAVORITO: EL REAL MADRID.
Busco a mi padre; es negro, homosexual, mantero y madrileño madridista
BUSCO EL CADÀVER DEL MEU PARE; ÉS MORONEGRO I CASTELLÀ, ESTÀ ENTERRAT AL CEMENTIRI MUSULMÀ DE MADRID.
BUSCO EL CADÀVER DEL MEU PARE; ÉS MORONEGRO I MADRILENY, ESTÀ ENTERRAT AL CEMENTIRI MUSULMÀ DE MADRID.
BUSCO EL CADÀVER DEL MEU PARE; ÉS MORONEGRO I CATALÁ, ESTÀ ENTERRAT AL CEMENTIRI MUSULMÀ DE MADRID I VA SER FUNDADOR DEL MEU EQUIP FAVORIT: EL REIAL MADRID.
Busco el meu pare; és negre, homosexual, manter i madrileny madridista


----------



## ⌈⊟⌋ (15 Abr 2022)

BUSCO AL CADÁVER DEL MEU PARE, ES MORONEGRO I ESPAÑOL VA MORIR DEFENSAT EL DONBASS

BUSCO AL CADÁVER DEL MEU PARE, ES MORONEGRO I BURBUJISTA VA MORIR DEFENSAT EL DONBASS

BUSCO AL CADÁVER DEL MEU PARE, ES MORONEGRO I CASTELLÁ VA MORIR DEFENSAT EL DONBASS

BUSCO AL CADÁVER DEL MEU PARE, ES MORONEGRO I ESPANYOL VA MORIR DEFENSAT EL DONBASS

BUSCO AL CADÁVER DEL MEU PARE, ES MORONEGRO I ARGENTINO VA MORIR DEFENSAT EL DONBASS

BUSCO AL CADÁVER DEL MEU PARE, ES GITANOMOR0NEGRO I COLOMBIANO VA MORIR DEFENSAT EL DONBASS

BUSCO AL CADÁVER DEL MEU PARE, ES MORONEGRO I ARGENTINO, TURCO I GITANOMORO COLOMBIANO VA MORIR DEFENSAT EL DONBASS

Encontrado el padre negro y español de Burbuja.info:







Al parecer no es negro y catalán, sino negro y castellano, o negro y madrileño. En cualquier caso, el padre negro y español que buscan los Burbujeros. Además está muerto.

Sigue buscando, y encontrarás:







BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE I CASTELLÁ
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE I ESPAÑOL
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE I MADRILEÑO
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES GITANOMORONEGRE GAY MANTERO I ESPANIOL
BUSCO AL MEU PACO; ES MORONEGRE GAY I ARGENTINO 
BUSCO AL MEU PARE ESPAÑOL; ES MORONEGRE GAY I COLOMBIANO

Busca a tu padre; es negro, homosexual, transexual y burbujista
Busca a tu Padre; es negro y burbujista
Busca a tu padre; es negro, maricón y burbujista
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE I CASTELLÁ
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE I ESPAÑOL
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE I MADRILEÑO
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE I ARGELINO
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE, CASTELLÁ, CADÁVER, GAY I ARGELINO
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE, CADÁVER, GAY I PORTUGUÉS
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES GITANOMORONEGRE GAY MANTERO I ESPANYOL
BUSCO AL MEU PARE ESPAÑOL; ES MORONEGRE GAY I COLOMBIANO
BUSCO EL CADÁVER DE MI PADRE; ES MORONEGRO Y CASTELLANO, ESTÁ ENTERRADO EN EL CEMENTERIO MUSULMÁN DE MADRID.
BUSCO EL CADÁVER DE MI PADRE; ES MORONEGRO Y MADRILEÑO, ESTÁ ENTERRADO EN EL CEMENTERIO MUSULMÁN DE MADRID.
BUSCO EL CADÁVER DE MI PADRE; ES MORONEGRO Y CATALÁ, ESTÁ ENTERRADO EN EL CEMENTERIO MUSULMÁN DE MADRID Y FUE FUNDADOR DE MI EQUIPO FAVORITO: EL REAL MADRID.
Busco a mi padre; es negro, homosexual, mantero y madrileño madridista
BUSCO EL CADÀVER DEL MEU PARE; ÉS MORONEGRO I CASTELLÀ, ESTÀ ENTERRAT AL CEMENTIRI MUSULMÀ DE MADRID.
BUSCO EL CADÀVER DEL MEU PARE; ÉS MORONEGRO I MADRILENY, ESTÀ ENTERRAT AL CEMENTIRI MUSULMÀ DE MADRID.
BUSCO EL CADÀVER DEL MEU PARE; ÉS MORONEGRO I CATALÁ, ESTÀ ENTERRAT AL CEMENTIRI MUSULMÀ DE MADRID I VA SER FUNDADOR DEL MEU EQUIP FAVORIT: EL REIAL MADRID.
Busco el meu pare; és negre, homosexual, manter i madrileny madridista


----------



## ⌈⊟⌋ (15 Abr 2022)

Encontrado el padre negro y español de Burbuja.info:





No es negro y catalán, es negro y madrileño. Y está muerto.

Encontrado el padre negro de Burbuja.info:






Busca a tu padre; es negro, homosexual, transexual y Burbujo
Busca a tu Padre; es negro y Burbujo
Busca a tu padre; es negro, maricón y burbujo





BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE I CASTELLÁ
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE I ESPAÑOL
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE I MADRILEÑO
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES GITANOMORONEGRE GAY MANTERO I ESPANIOL
BUSCO AL MEU PACO; ES MORONEGRE GAY I ARGENTINO 
BUSCO AL MEU PARE ESPAÑOL; ES MORONEGRE GAY I COLOMBIANO

Busca a tu padre; es negro, homosexual, transexual y burbujista
Busca a tu Padre; es negro y burbujista
Busca a tu padre; es negro, maricón y burbujista

BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE I CASTELLÁ
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE I ESPAÑOL
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE I MADRILEÑO
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE I ARGELINO
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE, CASTELLÁ, CADÁVER, GAY I ARGELINO
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES MORONEGRE, CADÁVER, GAY I PORTUGUÉS
BUSCO AL MEU PARE; ES GITANOMORONEGRE GAY MANTERO I ESPANYOL
BUSCO AL MEU PARE ESPAÑOL; ES MORONEGRE GAY I COLOMBIANO
BUSCO EL CADÁVER DE MI PADRE; ES MORONEGRO Y CASTELLANO, ESTÁ ENTERRADO EN EL CEMENTERIO MUSULMÁN DE MADRID.
BUSCO EL CADÁVER DE MI PADRE; ES MORONEGRO Y MADRILEÑO, ESTÁ ENTERRADO EN EL CEMENTERIO MUSULMÁN DE MADRID.
BUSCO EL CADÁVER DE MI PADRE; ES MORONEGRO Y CATALÁ, ESTÁ ENTERRADO EN EL CEMENTERIO MUSULMÁN DE MADRID Y FUE FUNDADOR DE MI EQUIPO FAVORITO: EL REAL MADRID.
Busco a mi padre; es negro, homosexual, mantero y madrileño madridista
BUSCO EL CADÀVER DEL MEU PARE; ÉS MORONEGRO I CASTELLÀ, ESTÀ ENTERRAT AL CEMENTIRI MUSULMÀ DE MADRID.
BUSCO EL CADÀVER DEL MEU PARE; ÉS MORONEGRO I MADRILENY, ESTÀ ENTERRAT AL CEMENTIRI MUSULMÀ DE MADRID.
BUSCO EL CADÀVER DEL MEU PARE; ÉS MORONEGRO I CATALÁ, ESTÀ ENTERRAT AL CEMENTIRI MUSULMÀ DE MADRID I VA SER FUNDADOR DEL MEU EQUIP FAVORIT: EL REIAL MADRID.
Busco el meu pare; és negre, homosexual, manter i madrileny madridista

BUSCO AL CADÁVER DEL MEU PARE, ES MORONEGRO I ESPAÑOL VA MORIR DEFENSAT EL DONBASS
BUSCO AL CADÁVER DEL MEU PARE, ES MORONEGRO I BURBUJISTA VA MORIR DEFENSAT EL DONBASS
BUSCO AL CADÁVER DEL MEU PARE, ES MORONEGRO I CASTELLÁ VA MORIR DEFENSAT EL DONBASS
BUSCO AL CADÁVER DEL MEU PARE, ES MORONEGRO I ESPANYOL VA MORIR DEFENSAT EL DONBASS
BUSCO AL CADÁVER DEL MEU PARE, ES MORONEGRO I ARGENTINO VA MORIR DEFENSAT EL DONBASS
BUSCO AL CADÁVER DEL MEU PARE, ES GITANOMOR0NEGRO I COLOMBIANO VA MORIR DEFENSAT EL DONBASS
BUSCO AL CADÁVER DEL MEU PARE, ES MORONEGRO I ARGENTINO, TURCO I GITANOMORO COLOMBIANO VA MORIR DEFENSAT EL DONBASS


----------



## Chispeante (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Tienen todo el aparato del Estado, todos los medios y todos los periodistas de su parte. Nosotros no tenemos más que a OK diario de la rata pepera corrupta Inda socio y amigo de Ferreras.



El problema no son solo los periodistas y el aparato institucional, es que el resto de equipos, con el Atleti y Valencia a la cabeza, les siguen el juego, y rabian como bestias contra el Madrid y moderan sus críticas contra el Barcelona. Ya lo decían los Ultra Sur en una mítica pancarta: "SOLOS CONTRA TODOS"


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> El problema no son solo los periodistas y el aparato institucional, es que el resto de equipos, con el Atleti y Valencia a la cabeza, les siguen el juego, y rabian como bestias contra el Madrid y moderan sus críticas contra el Barcelona. Ya lo decían los Ultra Sur en una mítica pancarta: "SOLOS CONTRA TODOS"



Bueno tenemos al Español y el Getafe de filiales. Hasta @Pericoburbujista disfruta nuestras victorias y nos felicita sin disimulo.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Abr 2022)

El Barcelona pierde a Pedri por lesión.

Nosotros nos vamos a dejar puntos, pero después del palazo de ayer, el Barcelona ni de coña gana los 8 partidos.

Han tenido su momento "bueno", hemos sabido aguantar, pero yo creo que aun palmando 3 partidos, somos campeones.

Eso si, mejor ganar en Sevilla, porque al final podemos poner más fichas en la Champions. No olvidarse que el Shitty se está jugando la Premier y no puede permitirse ni un solo fallo.


----------



## feps (15 Abr 2022)

La Liga está ganada, sin duda.

Ahora sólo falta que Ancelotti no haga el burro y piense en el City, dando el necesario descanso a quienes llevan toda la temporada salvándonos los muebles, y que contra el calvo paleto ponga a once bestias. Sólo con Camavinga, Valverde y Vinicius en el campo, además de Asensio en el banquillo, habrá posibilidades contra el equipo del paleto más snob del mundo.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Bueno tenemos al Español y el Getafe de filiales. Hasta @Pericoburbujista disfruta nuestras victorias y nos felicita sin disimulo.



A ver...

Que os tenga aprecio porque el enemigo de mi enemigo es mi amigo, no significa que seamos vuestros filiales... El verdadero filial del RM en Cataluña es el Far$a... Es el equipo que más puntos os está cediendo últimamente...

Y sí, me alegro de vuestras victorias porque sois un equipo amigo; pero no confundas las cosas... ¿ Entendido ????... Pues eso...


----------



## Xequinfumfa (15 Abr 2022)

Humor alemán: como somos tan guays, tan ricos y tan listos, vamos en aluvión a jugar contra los übermensch del Sur, les ofrecemos 500 o 1000 euros por entrada y jugamos de locales en su campo de blanco, jijijijijiji.

Disfruté mucho de la eliminación del Barcelona, pero los del Eintracht se pasaron 458 pueblos con esta mierda. Las cosas, como son.


----------



## Paobas (15 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Porque no hay dinero para salvajadas astronómicas. El club tiene otros puestos prioritarios que desea reforzar (un 5 y un central, dando por descontada la llegada de Mbappé) y además prefiere no acabar arruinado como el FC Paletona.



. Eso que tú llamas salvajadas astronómicas es una oportunidad de mercado única tal vez en la historia. No habrá más oportunidades de juntar a los dos mejores atacantes del mundo de una tacada. De juntar a los Messi y CR7 de esta década en un verano. Es en 2022 o nunca. Además de eso, es el win-win de que no lo ficha un City o Bayern. Si hay que esperar un año de transición para reforzar otras posiciones, se debería hacer. De hecho, el potencial ofensivo que tendrías te taparía otras carencias en el equipo. Además, añade la liberación de masa salarial que va a tener el Madrid este verano. Por supuesto que, afortunadamente, se va a intentar fichar a Erling Haaland, pero se va a poder realizar si él desea expresamente ser blanco, ya que el Madrid no va a entrar en subastas con los petrodólares. Aún así, la oferta va a ser buena. Por último, añade que fichar a los 2 bichos es más inversión que gasto, porque eso colocaría al Madrid en el centro del fútbol mundial y, con el estadio, sería la tríada perfecta para hacer del Madrid una máquina de generar pasta.


----------



## Paobas (15 Abr 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Humor alemán: como somos tan guays, tan ricos y tan listos, vamos en aluvión a jugar contra los übermensch del Sur, les ofrecemos 500 o 1000 euros por entrada y jugamos de locales en su campo de blanco, jijijijijiji.
> 
> Disfruté mucho de la eliminación del Barcelona, pero los del Eintracht se pasaron 458 pueblos con esta mierda. Las cosas, como son.



Ubermensch o untermenschen?


----------



## Edu.R (15 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> A ver...
> 
> Que os tenga aprecio porque el enemigo de mi enemigo es mi amigo, no significa que seamos vuestros filiales... El verdadero filial del RM en Cataluña es el Far$a... Es el equipo que más puntos os está cediendo últimamente...
> 
> Y sí, me alegro de vuestras victorias porque sois un equipo amigo; pero no confundas las cosas... ¿ Entendido ????... Pues eso...



Efectivamente, una cosa es ser un club amigo, pero mira como en Cornellá nos ganaron este año. Y el año del TAMUDAZO, con el Espanyol a 4 días de jugar la final de la UEFA contra el Sevilla, se nos pusieron 1-3 en el Bernabeu. Tuvimos que remontar aquello con el gol de Higuaín en el 89'.

Que tengamos ideas comunes, no quiere decir que uno este supeditado al otro. Ojalá el Espanyol crezca y se pueda permitir jugar en Europa.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (15 Abr 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Ubermensch o untermenschen?



Ni puta idea, tío. Yo, de alemán, no sé decir más que Guten Morgen y Auf Wiedersehen. Ah, y también Wenn Konfuzius auf den Mond zeigt, schaut der Narr auf den Finger.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Abr 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Ubermensch o untermenschen?



Es untermensch. Übermensch es el que es mejor, Untermensch sería el que está por debajo.

Pero vamos, ese termino no lo uses en público, porque te puedes buscar un problema.

Solo por aclarar, los del Eintracht se hubiesen movido en masa igualmente, lo que pasa que el Barcelona encima les ha dado las facilidades soñadas. Para Londres lo intentarán, lo que pasa que el West Ham no hará el idiota. Y para el partido de vuelta habrá otra vez 6 cifras de peticiones en el Deutsche Bank Arena.

Y la final es en Sevilla, pues no te quiero decir ná.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Abr 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> Y los 9 minutos de añadido?? Lo nunca visto
> 
> Pero los arbitros favorecen al Madrit



9? pero si fueron 10 minutos y medio!!! 
aquello parecia una prorroga


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Abr 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> En Europa 4 victorias en 12 partidos. ¿Xavi 2 en 8? Brootal.



2 8
pues lo que corresponde a la Farsa


----------



## Otrasvidas (15 Abr 2022)

A todo esto la liga ha perdido ya toda representación en Europa League.


----------



## Paobas (15 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es untermensch. Übermensch es el que es mejor, Untermensch sería el que está por debajo.
> 
> Pero vamos, ese termino no lo uses en público, porque te puedes buscar un problema.
> 
> ...



Ya sé de dónde proviene la palabra, shur. Tranquilo.


----------



## Hannibal (15 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Barcelona pierde a Pedri por lesión.
> 
> Nosotros nos vamos a dejar puntos, pero después del palazo de ayer, el Barcelona ni de coña gana los 8 partidos.
> 
> ...



Ahora mismo diría que es casi más prioritario dar descanso a la columna vertebral del equipo, y especialmente a Vini y Benzemá, aún sacrificando el partido de Sevilla y/u Osasuna. Ahora mismo para el entrenador no tiene riesgo sentar a Kroos y Modric porque Valverde y Camavinga no sólo dan el nivel sino que tienen el apoyo de la afición y los medios. Pero es que a quién pones por Benzemá y Vini? Ya me estoy viendo a estos 2 jugando incluso después de celebrar la liga.

La parte buena es que entre el partido de Osasuna y la ida de la Champions hay 6 días de descanso, porque ya veo que Abuelotti va a seguir fundiéndolos a todos.

Pero vaya, que contra el Sevilla yo sacaría la siguiente alineación:
Curtuá
Lucas - Militao - Nacho - Alaba
Casiveo
Muchapinga - Halcón
Rodrygo - Jovic - Hazard

Cambios: Ausencio, Benzemá, Vini, Kroos y Cebollas por Rodry, Jovic, Hazard, Valverde y Muchapinga

P.D. Parece ser que Miguel Gutiérrez ha sido operado de una rodilla y está descartado para lo que queda de temporada.

Edito para decir que Hazard está fuera por la operación de tobillo, así que debería ser Rodrygo en la izquierda y Ausencio en derecha, salvo que Bale esté dispuesto a hacer un último servicio al club en lo que queda de temporada. Que sería de agradecer, la verdad


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (15 Abr 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ahora mismo diría que es casi más prioritario dar descanso a la columna vertebral del equipo, y especialmente a Vini y Benzemá, aún sacrificando el partido de Sevilla y/u Osasuna. Ahora mismo para el entrenador no tiene riesgo sentar a Kroos y Modric porque Valverde y Camavinga no sólo dan el nivel sino que tienen el apoyo de la afición y los medios. Pero es que a quién pones por Benzemá y Vini? Ya me estoy viendo a estos 2 jugando incluso después de celebrar la liga.
> 
> La parte buena es que entre el partido de Osasuna y la ida de la Champions hay 6 días de descanso, porque ya veo que Abuelotti va a seguir fundiéndolos a todos.
> 
> ...



Para sustituir a Vini colocaría a Rodrygo por.la.izquierda que es su posición, vamos la que desempeñaba cuando llegó al Real Madrid 

Y para sustituir a Benzema sacaba a Bale, en serio, de delantero centro; mejor que Hazard o Jovic.


----------



## Hannibal (15 Abr 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Para sustituir a Vini colocaría a Rodrygo por.la.izquierda que es su posición, vamos la que desempeñaba cuando llegó al Real Madrid
> 
> Y para sustituir a Benzema sacaba a Bale, en serio, de delantero centro; mejor que Hazard o Jovic.



Para mí Bale debería ser titular... pero si no ha jugado un sólo minuto con varios entrenadores, salvo unos pocos minutos el último par de partidos, algo debe haber, dejando de lado lo que diga o deje de decir la canallesca.

Si alguien en 2017 nos dice que teniendo a Hazard y bale en la plantilla ibamos a estar varios años jugando con Vini - Benzema - Rodry/Ausencio y aún así compitiendo, nos da un síncope.


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

Han troleado el nombre del estadio del Eintracht en Wikipedia.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Han troleado el nombre del estadio del Eintracht en Wikipedia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1026197


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> A ver...
> 
> Que os tenga aprecio porque el enemigo de mi enemigo es mi amigo, no significa que seamos vuestros filiales... El verdadero filial del RM en Cataluña es el Far$a... Es el equipo que más puntos os está cediendo últimamente...
> 
> Y sí, me alegro de vuestras victorias porque sois un equipo amigo; pero no confundas las cosas... ¿ Entendido ????... Pues eso...



FILIALES del Madrid como el Atleti o el Sevilla son filiales del Barsa. 

Club amigo por los cojones, una banda de charnegos rojos de mierda que sois.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> FILIALES del Madrid como el Atleti o el Sevilla son filiales del Barsa.
> 
> Club amigo por los cojones, una banda de charnegos rojos de mierda que sois.



Jajjajjajajajajjjaj....

Culerdo de mierda detectado.....

Joder... Chorreas bilis hasta por el culo.... Jojojojo


----------



## Moss (16 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Carletto puede copiar del eintracht como pasar por encima al mea colonias.
> 
> Presión presión y presión y salir como balas.
> 
> ...



Ya me dirás con qué jugadores planteas esa presión ni sacando a Valverde y Camavinga te sigue faltando uno


----------



## The Replicant (16 Abr 2022)

joder es que es un no parar  









El Eintracht llenó celebró el pase a semifinales con su afición en el Camp Nou


Las gradas del Campo Nou se vieron repletas de aficionados alemanes que celebraron la clasificación de su equipo para semifinales de la Europa League




www.mundodeportivo.com






*La UEFA puede sancionar al Barça por el exceso de aficionados alemanes en el Camp Nou *


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Abr 2022)

esto ya es una Farsa


----------



## The Replicant (16 Abr 2022)

joder me gustaria entrar en el hilo del Farça pero lo puse en ignorados


----------



## xilebo (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Abr 2022)

VARsa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Abr 2022)

Me vengo aquí para el partido del Sevilla, pero no quiero que me ataqueis por ser catalán de cuarta generación.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Abr 2022)

El aficionado del Cagalona es para estudio de psiquiatría, es tremendo, es como con la plandemia, más mierda le venden, más mierda tragan. EL presidente del club vvende entradas al rival y buscan culpables, son tremendos. No les importa ya a nadie en Europa y se creen que son la leche.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me vengo aquí para el partido del Sevilla, pero no quiero que me ataqueis por ser catalán de cuarta generación.



A la gente se le critica negativamente por lo que hace, no por donde ha nacido. Eso si tiene uno un cerebro para pensar y no para embestir.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (16 Abr 2022)

Siguiendo la final de juveniles de la Copa del Rey.

RCD Español - Real Madrid...

Vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamooooooooooooosssssssssssssssss pericooooooooossssssssssssssssssssss ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## 4motion (16 Abr 2022)

Moss dijo:


> Ya me dirás con qué jugadores planteas esa presión ni sacando a Valverde y Camavinga te sigue faltando uno



Con kroos es imposible, es un TDI con medidor de masa de aire averiado. 

Valverde y camavinga a FULL hasta reventar y que Benzema lleve unos golitos. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> A la gente se le critica negativamente por lo que hace, no por donde ha nacido. Eso si tiene uno un cerebro para pensar y no para embestir.




Eso no es así compañero, yo desde mi infancia cuando mi familia me llevo a Madrid sufrí la catalanofobia, era muy duro, recuerdo que me señalaban por tomar cacaolat, comer huevos Kinder, querían que Renegase de todo lo que era catalán.

Eran tiempos difíciles, recordaremos todos las tristes noticias de asaltos a catalanes en Madrid, la quema de literatura catalana en hogueras, durante muchos años tuve que ocultar que era un joven catalán....fueron duros años, incluso llegue a tener que ponerme una camiseta del real Madrid para pasar desapercibido....me pedían documentación todos los días....

Era el horror...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (16 Abr 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

DEL ESPAÑOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Pericoburbujista (16 Abr 2022)

Paradón de nuestro portero.... Uffffffffffff.....


----------



## Pericoburbujista (16 Abr 2022)

Gol del Madrit.... Partiendo de una gran cagada nuestra.... Vaya tela....


----------



## xilebo (16 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Gol del Madrit.... Partiendo de una gran cagada nuestra.... Vaya tela....



Hostia yo pensaba que habia marcado el español de mayores  avisa que se esta jugando la final de copa de rey de juveniles, empate a uno de momento


----------



## Pericoburbujista (16 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hostia yo pensaba que habia marcado el español de mayores  avisa que se esta jugando la final de copa de rey de juveniles, empate a uno de momento



Domina el RM de momento... Aunque nosotros nos defendemos bastante bien... Podemos aprovechar algún contraataque...Tenemos gente rápida por los laterales... Veremos...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## xilebo (16 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Domina el RM de momento... Aunque nosotros nos defendemos bastante bien... Podemos aprovechar algún contraataque...Tenemos gente rápida por los laterales... Veremos...



Va a estar igualado el partido, son dos equipos potentes y a esta edad suelen ser partidos muy locos tmb. A ver...

Dos históricos de la competición. Los blancos buscan su decimocuarto título. Los blanquiazules, la quinta. La última del Madrid fue en 2017. La del Espanyol en 2012. *Quieren brindar de nuevo con la MiniCopa.*


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Abr 2022)

__





Cargando…






i.ibb.co


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Se puede decir más alto, pero no más claro. De todas formas, tienen la batalla del relato más que ganada, así que sólo nos queda ganar y ganar, que ellos disfruten de su posesión y su ADN.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (16 Abr 2022)

Descanso en el Anxo Carro....

RM 1 - Español 1

Sigue la emoción.....


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Eso no es así compañero, yo desde mi infancia cuando mi familia me llevo a Madrid sufrí la catalanofobia, era muy duro, recuerdo que me señalaban por tomar cacaolat, comer huevos Kinder, querían que Renegase de todo lo que era catalán.
> 
> Eran tiempos difíciles, recordaremos todos las tristes noticias de asaltos a catalanes en Madrid, la quema de literatura catalana en hogueras, durante muchos años tuve que ocultar que era un joven catalán....fueron duros años, incluso llegue a tener que ponerme una camiseta del real Madrid para pasar desapercibido....me pedían documentación todos los días....
> 
> Era el horror...



Usted es un cachondo.  
Bueno yo también lo soy, lo escrito anteriormente es lo que nos debería regir, pero no es así.


----------



## xilebo (16 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Descanso en el Anxo Carro....
> 
> RM 1 - Español 1
> 
> Sigue la emoción.....



Pues sigue 1-1, hay prorroga aqui o penaltys directo ?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (16 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues sigue 1-1, hay prorroga aqui o penaltys directo ?



Prórroga y penaltis...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## xilebo (16 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Prórroga y penaltis...



Pues confirmado, nos vamos a la prorroga


----------



## Pericoburbujista (16 Abr 2022)

Partido muy igualado....

Quizás a los puntos, para el RM; pero hemos defendido fenomenal....

Ojo ¡¡¡¡ Puede pasar de todo....


----------



## Pericoburbujista (16 Abr 2022)

Gol del Madric... Mierda...

Toca remontar... Vamos ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## xilebo (16 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Gol del Madric... Mierda...
> 
> Toca remontar... Vamos ¡¡¡¡¡



Toca heorica!! goool del madrid


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Eso no es así compañero, yo desde mi infancia cuando mi familia me llevo a Madrid sufrí la catalanofobia, era muy duro, recuerdo que me señalaban por tomar cacaolat, comer huevos Kinder, querían que Renegase de todo lo que era catalán.
> 
> Eran tiempos difíciles, recordaremos todos las tristes noticias de asaltos a catalanes en Madrid, la quema de literatura catalana en hogueras, durante muchos años tuve que ocultar que era un joven catalán....fueron duros años, incluso llegue a tener que ponerme una camiseta del real Madrid para pasar desapercibido....me pedían documentación todos los días....
> 
> Era el horror...




pobre!!! cuando fuiste a madrid unos se sonrieron porque tomabas cacaolat : quina injustisiiiiiaaaa!!!

eso es sufrir!! y no como la mitad de catalanes que se siguen sintiendo españoles , y los naziSSeparatistas les prohiben hablar español y educar a sus hijos en español , les insultan , les atacan , les dan palizas , ...... , o como en vascongadas que a los vascos que no son naziSSeparatistas les quemaban sus negocios , o directamente coche bomba o tiro en la nuca. (entre 250000 y 500000 vascos siguen huidos de su tierra a otras partes de España por ser perseguidos por los naziSSeparatistas)

sin embargo tu sufrimiento con el cacaolat es superior.
pobre! sufriste la catalanofobia.

charnego !! : has aprendido bien de los naziSSeparatistas mentirosos y manipuladores , y cuando les pillan entonces sacan su propaganda haciendose las victimas


----------



## Pericoburbujista (16 Abr 2022)

Bueno, pues nada.... Final y victoria del RM....

Enhorabuena... Y fantástica final... Una lástima para nosotros....

Saludos, madridistas...


----------



## xilebo (16 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Bueno, pues nada.... Final y victoria del RM....
> 
> Enhorabuena... Y fantástica final... Una lástima para nosotros....
> 
> Saludos, madridistas...



Ha estado reñida hasta el final, mucho merito del espanyol. Subcampeones, que no esta mal, otros como el barcelona cayeron antes  

Saludos....


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Abr 2022)

partido de incognita mañana
para mi al menos
no se si el madrid se lo tomara a tope como una final
o sabra que entra en los calculos poder fallar y no importarle hasta incluso perder

en cuanto al mierda sevilla por supuesto ira a MUERTE contra el madrid mas jugando en sevilla que es lo mismo que hizo cuando fue a madrid
nada que ver cuando juega contra el farsa donde entonces bajan las revoluciones y como mucho sacan un empate o normalmente pierden
vease su pasada actuacion lamentabla en el eintrach nou.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Abr 2022)

el cadiz el lunes podria beneficiarnos
cuidado con estos otros andaluces que estos se estan jugando el descenso
y no creo que vayan al eintrach nou a perder por la minima
imagino que iran a minimo empatar o a intentar ganar

no son como los filiales del VARsa : en este caso levante y mallorca , que aunque desciendan prefieren perder con su equipo superior la farsa
vease el levante fallando un penalti en el pasado partido contra el VARsa que oh casualidad lo tiro fatalmente tirado el tal roger marti (un mas que posible fan del farsa)
--->


----------



## xilebo (16 Abr 2022)

*Nakai da la Decimocuarta*

El japonés, con un sensacional golazo en la prórroga, da la Copa del Rey juvenil número 14 al Madrid. Miguel adelantó al Espanyol y Loren empató.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Abr 2022)

filiales declarados del VARsa:
el puto valencia
el puto villarreal
el puto levante
el puto mallorca
(el elche no , al menos esta temporada : se han matado tanto contra el Madrid como contra el farsa : de hecho el farsa les tuvo que robar para poder ganarles)

nos conviene que bajen a segunda cuantos mas filiales del VARsa mejor
los dos primeros no bajaran
pero los dos ultimos pueden hacerlo : levante y mallorca

y esto es lo que le conviene al Madrid
quitarse de primera division filiales del VARsa que contra el Madrid van a MIUERTE quitandole siempre puntos
pero contra el farsa bajan el ritmo y normalmente pierden


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Nakai da la Decimocuarta*
> 
> El japonés, con un sensacional golazo en la prórroga, da la Copa del Rey juvenil número 14 al Madrid. Miguel adelantó al Espanyol y Loren empató.



la 14

buen numero


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Abr 2022)

la mafia corrupta arbitral con sus arbitros ladrones antimadridistas al servicio del FARSA VARsa
y que nos tocan de nuevo mañana
ja je ji jo ju....



>


----------



## ccc (16 Abr 2022)

Lees esto y te da cuenta que Ancelotti no puede seguir entrenando mas al madrid:









"No necesito hablar con Kroos, nos miramos a la cara y ya está"


Ancelotti zanjó la polémica tras el improperio del alemán ante el Chelsea con rotundidad. Sobre Modric, aseguró que "se retirará en el Real Madrid".



as.com


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Lees esto y te da cuenta que Ancelotti no puede seguir entrenando mas al madrid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cagueto ancelotti es una BASURA de entrenador
lo ha demostrado ya toda la temporada y especialmente contra : psg y chelsea : el equipo tuvo que hacer milagros para contrarrestar sus cagadas , VARsa (0-4), ......


----------



## Suprimo (16 Abr 2022)

El shitty va perdiendo 0-3 las semis de la FA cup con el Liverpul


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El shitty va perdiendo 0-3 las semis de la FA cup con el Liverpul



si no fuera por la basura del cholo
con un entrenador normal el atletico hubiera eliminado al shity sin despeinarse


----------



## feps (16 Abr 2022)

El Liverpool está mucho más descansado. La eliminatoria que tuvo el City contra el Atlético de Madrid le supuso un desgaste tremendo. El Madrid de los jubilados no tendrá nada que hacer contra el City.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Liverpool está mucho más descansado. La eliminatoria que tuvo el City contra el Atlético de Madrid le supuso un desgaste tremendo. El Madrid de los jubilados no tendrá nada que hacer contra el City.




y guardiola no es homosexual


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El shitty va perdiendo 0-3 las semis de la FA cup con el Liverpul



1-3 ahora
no hay que confiarse nada de nada
pero llevo viendo el partido un poco y el shity parece un valencia


----------



## HDR (16 Abr 2022)

Tenían razón cuando decían que no se puede comparar a Cristiano con Ochonel.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Abr 2022)

final 2-3

gaydroga un fracaso mas para sus 1500 millones de euros invertidos

para mi partido aburrido
edito : los ultimos 15 minutos que es lo que he visto

el final algunas jugadas sueltas buenas


----------



## Suprimo (16 Abr 2022)

2-3 que van y con el careto de cricunstacias de Guardiloca


----------



## Edu.R (16 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Liverpool está mucho más descansado. La eliminatoria que tuvo el City contra el Atlético de Madrid le supuso un desgaste tremendo. El Madrid de los jubilados no tendrá nada que hacer contra el City.



Y nosotros con suerte vamos a poder rotar en Liga, el Shitty le saca un punto al Liverpool. Son detalles, pero en primavera se notan mucho.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (16 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Liverpool está mucho más descansado. La eliminatoria que tuvo el City contra el Atlético de Madrid le supuso un desgaste tremendo. El Madrid de los jubilados no tendrá nada que hacer contra el City.



El Liverpool creo que rotó a 8 del finde pasado contra el City comparado con la Champions, y hoy ha rotado a otros 8 (no los mismos 8, evidentemente).

En partidos tan igualados y tan seguidos, eso se nota un huevo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Abr 2022)

Acojonante lo de CR7. Ha rendido en todos los equipos y países en los que ha estado y con 37 castañas sigue haciéndolo. Mientras tanto el enano sobrevalorado ha sido salir del far$a y comerse una mierda.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El aficionado del Cagalona es para estudio de psiquiatría, es tremendo, es como con la plandemia, más mierda le venden, más mierda tragan. EL presidente del club vvende entradas al rival y buscan culpables, son tremendos. No les importa ya a nadie en Europa y se creen que son la leche.



con un poco de creatividad y mucha propaganda el culpable es de Madrit y cuela, son asi.


----------



## 8=> (17 Abr 2022)

Parece que los piperos retrasados mentales babosos desdentados que quieren echar a Ancelotti y a cualquier entrenador lo tienen un poco jodido.

Puta gentuza.


----------



## 8=> (17 Abr 2022)

Exactamente igual que con el entrenador de moda que queráis fichar la puta piperada. A todos los queréis echar exactamente igual los desdentaos.


----------



## feps (17 Abr 2022)

Miedo me da Ancelotti. ¿Tan difícil es poner once tíos en plenitud física? ¿Cómo le cuesta tanto ver que Camavinga y Valverde deben ser titulares? Y gracias a Dios por fin ha visto que Rodrygo es mucho mejor que Ausencio.


----------



## xilebo (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

Bueno, si hoy gana el Madrid se acaba la liga, así que nada mejor para celebrar el melodi day, que con la melodías!!!!!!!!!

La musa del madridismo.

Gracias melodías, tu nos guiastes al título!! Medio título es tuyo:


----------



## Edu.R (17 Abr 2022)

Obviamente puede acabar siendo una temporada donde solo ganemos la Supercopa.

Pero vamos, que con la plantilla 2018 versión 4.0 (Porque cuando ganamos la 13º en Kiev, todos pensábamos que había que hacer plan renove) estamos entre los 4 mejores de Europa, aunque haya sido a base de Bernabeu. En Liga, aunque un hundimiento final siempre puede acontecer, hemos sido con mucha diferencia los más regulares, con un rendimiento muy bueno.

Ancelotti sabe gestionar plantillas así, al final los clubs grandes, más que entrenadores que sean capaces de sacar el 101% de sus equipos, necesitan ser muy buenos gestores, aunque tácticamente no sean brillanes. Los jugadores ya son buenos de por si y no necesitan una persona que les esté azotando. Que aquí las épocas más gloriosas han sido con Del Bosque y Zidane... y con Ancelotti no nos ha ido nada mal, es verdad que tiene el vicio de las jerarquias, pero muchísimos partidos que pintaban regular, los ha sabido voltear para que acabaran cayendo de nuestro lado.

No todos los clubes tienen las mismas necesidades. Por ejemplo, Emery fijaros lo que está haciendo con el Villarreal, o Simeone lo que fue capaz de hacer con el Atleti. Y ninguno de estos dos tendrían recorrido aquí, aun habiendo subido el nivel de sus equipos una barbaridad. Marcelino es otro buen ejemplo de entrenador perfecto para un club de gama media, pero que ningún grande ha intentado fichar. Nagelsmann, al Hoffenheim y al Leipzig les colocó en el candelero, y con el Bayern, se va a quedar con la Bundesliga y gracias. 20 milloncejos de nada... y con Flick, que era interino, estaban mejor.

No todos los entrenadores valen para todos los equipos, igual que no todos los jugadores valen. No voy a mencionar al noruego, que técnicamente es brutal, pero ya vimos que su mentalidad no encajaba con la de club, lamentablemente. Es un tipo que necesita que le des confianza para rendir bien, y aquí la confianza no te la dan nunca, te la tienes que ganar. Otro ejemplo de que las decisiones deportivas en el Real Madrid hay que tomarlas en un contexto más amplio, y no solo en base a temas técnicos, porque si no las cosas no funcionan bien del todo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Obviamente puede acabar siendo una temporada donde solo ganemos la Supercopa.
> 
> Pero vamos, que con la plantilla 2018 versión 4.0 (Porque cuando ganamos la 13º en Kiev, todos pensábamos que había que hacer plan renove) estamos entre los 4 mejores de Europa, aunque haya sido a base de Bernabeu. En Liga, aunque un hundimiento final siempre puede acontecer, hemos sido con mucha diferencia los más regulares, con un rendimiento muy bueno.
> 
> ...




El año pasado también nos metimos en semifinales, y no sé cuántas llevamos pero imagino que muchas en los últimos años.
Somo y seguimos siendo el equipo más regular en champions en los últimos 10 años.

Si los del centro del campo no pasasen de los 30 seríamos favoritos a todo.



Ya que he nombrado a molodias tampoco nos podemos olvidar de la Jennifer...


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Lees esto y te da cuenta que Ancelotti no puede seguir entrenando mas al madrid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es un alineador conciliador , lo queréis más claro? 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

Y por supuesto tampoco olvidar a la otra jeni, ella nos mandaba su ayuda para marcar los goles en las remontadas...


----------



## xilebo (17 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y por supuesto tampoco olvidar a la otra jeni, ella nos mandaba su ayuda para marcar los goles en las remontadas...



De Toronto entero


----------



## feps (17 Abr 2022)

El MARCA, ejerciendo de portavoz de Floren, ha publicado que ve muy lejana la contratación de Haaland. Si no hay ventas muy fuertes, que esperen sentados los fanáticos del vikingo mercenario.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Abr 2022)

Desde 2010, solo hemos fallado dos veces. En 2019 cuando nos ganó el Ajax en el Bernabeu y en 2020 con el Shitty, ambas en Octavos. El resto de veces hemos llegado a la semifinal. 9 semifinales, donde hemos ganado 4 y hemos perdido 5. La de este año es la 10º semifinal en 12 temporadas.

Es bastante evidente que no somos el sueño de una noche de verano, y que después de la crisis de los Galácticos y esa segunda mitad de década 00 que fue uno de los peores periodos en mucho tiempo (Aunque siempre nos quedará la Liga de Capello, inolvidable), lo nuestro en Europa no tiene ni punto de comparación. Mantenerte en la élite durante más de una década con todas las situaciones cambiantes que ha habido, tiene un mérito que creo que se valora muy poco.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Abr 2022)

Estadísticas del Real Madrid en Champions desde la 97-98.

97-98: Ganador
98-99: Cuartos ante el Dinamo de Kiev
99-00: Ganador
00-01: Semifinales ante el Bayern Munich
01-02: Ganador
02-03: Semifinales ante la Juventus
03-04: Cuartos ante el Mónaco
04-05: Octavos ante la Juventus
05-06: Octavos ante el Arsenal
06-07: Octavos ante el Bayern Munich
07-08: Octavos ante la Roma
08-09: Octavos ante el Liverpool
09-10: Octavos ante el O.Lyon
10-11: Semifinales ante el Barcelona
11-12: Semifinales ante el Bayern Munich
12-13: Semifinales el Borussia Dormund
13-14: Ganador
14-15: Semifinales ante la Juventus
15-16: Ganador
16-17: Ganador
17-18: Ganador
18-19: Octavos ante el Ajax
19-20: Octavos ante el Man.City
20-21: Semifinales ante el Chelsea
21-22: Al menos Semifinales

25 ediciones consecutivas jugadas.
0 veces eliminados en fase de grupos (25/25 en esta ronda = 100%)
8 veces eliminados en octavos (17/25 en esta ronda = 68%)
2 veces eliminados en cuartos (15/17 en esta ronda = 88%)
7 veces eliminados en semifinales (7/14 en esta ronda = 50%)
7 victorias (7/7 en finales = 100%)

No se ha contado obviamente las semifinales de este año, que aun están pendientes.

La Juventus nos ha eliminado 3 veces, y el Bayern otras 3. Del resto, nadie ha repetido (Y ojalá siga la racha este año)

Por cierto, desde que hay competiciones europeas, solo 2 veces en 67 temporadas no hemos jugado. En la 77/78 y en la 96/97.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno, si hoy gana el Madrid se acaba la liga, así que nada mejor para celebrar el melodi day, que con la melodías!!!!!!!!!
> 
> La musa del madridismo.
> 
> Gracias melodías, tu nos guiastes al título!! Medio título es tuyo:



Ayer te puse a María Isabel y no le hiciste ni caso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Obviamente puede acabar siendo una temporada donde solo ganemos la Supercopa.
> 
> Pero vamos, que con la plantilla 2018 versión 4.0 (Porque cuando ganamos la 13º en Kiev, todos pensábamos que había que hacer plan renove) estamos entre los 4 mejores de Europa, aunque haya sido a base de Bernabeu. En Liga, aunque un hundimiento final siempre puede acontecer, hemos sido con mucha diferencia los más regulares, con un rendimiento muy bueno.
> 
> ...



Sasto. Algunos no pillan que esta es una plantilla que no se ha renovado. La pasta se ha dedicado al estadio y hay muchos jugadores que no rinden y no se quieren ir, por lo que al final tienes una plantilla de 13-14 jugadores. Bastante estamos haciendo. Podemos criticar a Anche pero ahora mismo es lo mejor que hay aunque algunos no quieran verlo. Otro tema sería no disputar la liga o haber caído en octavos o antes en champions.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y por supuesto tampoco olvidar a la otra jeni, ella nos mandaba su ayuda para marcar los goles en las remontadas...



¿Pone fotos de cuando estaba buena?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Estadísticas del Real Madrid en Champions desde la 97-98.
> 
> 97-98: Ganador
> 98-99: Cuartos ante el Dinamo de Kiev
> ...



Lo ponía ayer Feliciano: 31 semifinales de 52 ediciones.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (17 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Obviamente puede acabar siendo una temporada donde solo ganemos la Supercopa.
> 
> Pero vamos, que con la plantilla 2018 versión 4.0 (Porque cuando ganamos la 13º en Kiev, todos pensábamos que había que hacer plan renove) estamos entre los 4 mejores de Europa, aunque haya sido a base de Bernabeu. En Liga, aunque un hundimiento final siempre puede acontecer, hemos sido con mucha diferencia los más regulares, con un rendimiento muy bueno.
> 
> ...



Un entrenador que se merece un buen banquillo, con buen rendimiento en un equipo grande, y además con bastante mano izquierda, es Valverde. Lo echaron por la puta cara cuando si no recuerdo mal iba líder, y por perder un partido de Supercopa, lo nunca visto. Además se ha visto después que los problemas del Barça eran una cosa bastante más sería que el entrenador.

Suena a coña pero lo digo en serio.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Estadísticas del Real Madrid en Champions desde la 97-98.
> 
> 97-98: Ganador
> 98-99: Cuartos ante el Dinamo de Kiev
> ...



Por hablar un poco de las eliminaciones.

Humillantes o sonoras (Por marcador) creo que solo ha habido una: La de la 08-09, que perdimos 4-0 en Liverpool y 5-0 en el global. Podríamos considerar alomejor la del Ajax porque ganó 1-4 en el Bernabeu, pero en el global fue 5-3, asi que tampoco fue tan sonora.

98-99: Recuerdo que el Dinamo jugó muy bien. 1-1 en Madrid, y luego 2-0 en Kiev. Eliminación justa.
00-01: El Bayern ganó en el Bernabeu (0-1) y llegamos a ir 1-1 en Munich, al final 2-1.
02-03: Los juventinos remontaron el 2-1 del Bernabeu (3-1). Zidane marcó en el 89', pero ya fue tarde
03-04: Esta fue muy Paco, ganamos 4-2 en Madrid y en Mónaco ibamos 0-1. Una segunda parte NEGRA nos condenó, acabando 3-1. Seguramente fue de las más dolorosas por el exceso de confianza
04-05: Nos eliminaron en Turin en la Prórroga, tras sendos 1-0.
05-06: Perdimos 0-1 en el Bernabeu y en Londres hicimos un buen partido, pero la pelota no entró (0-0)
06-07: Ganamos en el Bernabeu 3-2. El gol de Van Bommel muy al final fue clave. En la ida de salida nos marcaron el 1-0 (A los 10 segundos) y acabó 2-1.
07-08: 2-1 en Roma y 1-2 en el Bernabeu. Estuvimos a nada de forzar la prórroga, pero el gol en el añadido de la Roma tras ir 1-1, mató todas las opciones
08-09: Esta ha sido la única eliminación clara, fue la famosa eliminatoria del Chorreo. 4-0 en Liverpool, amen del 0-1 en el Bernabeu.
09-10: 1-0 en Lyon y en Madrid ibamos 1-0. Lamentablemente, el Lyon empató en el 75' y nos mando a casa. Decir que NO me acuerdo de esta eliminatoria, es la única que no recordaba y la he tenido que mirar
10-11: Fue la famosa de la expulsión de Pepe con el teatro de Alves, y luego el gol que le anularon al Real Madrid (Era el 0-1) en el Camp Nou cuando era falta a favor nuestra. 0-2 y 1-1 a pesar de un arbitraje poco favorable
11-12: Llegamos a los penalties (2-1 y 2-1) y perdimos. Falló CR7, pero sobretodo hubo mucha coña con el penalty que Ramos mandó al 3º anfiteatro.
12-13: 4-1 en Dortmund, con el Borussia dejándonos ko en la 2º parte (Al descanso ibamos 1-1). En el Bernabeu, aunque fue muy al final, logramos ponernos 2-0, pero fue muy tarde.
14-15: 2-1 en Turin, en el Bernabeu nos fuimos ganando al descanso (1-0), pero Morata nos mandó al carrer con el empate (1-1 al final)
18-19: Fue la remontada del Ajax, inesperada, pero justa. Ya tuvimos suerte de ganar en Amsterdam...
19-20: En ambos partidos tuvimos nuestras opciones, pero el City remontó en el Bernabeu, y luego en la vuelta Varane tuvo una noche negra, regalando dos goles.
20-21: El Chelsea fue superior, pero hasta el 85' del partido de vuelta, con un gol nos íbamos a la prórroga.

En resumidas cuentas, de las 17 eliminaciones, solo en 4 hemos perdido los dos partidos. Una vez perdimos por penalties, otra en la prórroga, y en dos ocasiones, por valor doble de los goles fuera de casa. Y quitando la del 4-0 de Liverpool, no ha habido ninguna goleada (3 goles no lo considero goleada).

Esto lo dejo por si alguna vez alguien duda de que el Real Madrid en Europa no compite. Pues le sacáis estos datos...


----------



## feps (17 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Un entrenador que se merece un buen banquillo, con buen rendimiento en un equipo grande, y además con bastante mano izquierda, es Valverde. Lo echaron por la puta cara cuando si no recuerdo mal iba líder, y por perder un partido de Supercopa, lo nunca visto. Además se ha visto después que los problemas del Barça eran una cosa bastante más sería que el entrenador.
> 
> Suena a coña pero lo digo en serio.



El problema es que Ernesto tiene pasado culé y acabó muy quemado. 

Yo, cuando acabe el contrato de Ancelotti, y coincidiendo ya con el que será el último mandato de Florentino (tiene 75 tacos), ficharía a Mourinho con Xabi Alonso de segundo, pensando en el tolosarra como futurible primer entrenador.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (17 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> El problema es que Ernesto tiene pasado culé y acabó muy quemado.
> 
> Yo, cuando acabe el contrato de Ancelotti, y coincidiendo ya con el que será el último mandato de Florentino (tiene 75 tacos), ficharía a Mourinho con Xabi Alonso de segundo, pensando en el tolosarra como futurible primer entrenador.



Bueno, Valverde es del Athletic y del Espanyol, tampoco va a rechazar al Barça porque sí.

Mourinho, aparte de que Floren no lo vuelve a fichar en la vida, está bastante acabadete para el fútbol de élite. Los tiempos han cambiado y eso del jugador-soldado ya no se lleva. Xabi es un entrenador en categoría profesional, va a tener ofertas mucho más interesantes que ser segundo de nadie.


----------



## Silluzollope (17 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Por hablar un poco de las eliminaciones.
> 
> Humillantes o sonoras (Por marcador) creo que solo ha habido una: La de la 08-09, que perdimos 4-0 en Liverpool y 5-0 en el global. Podríamos considerar alomejor la del Ajax porque ganó 1-4 en el Bernabeu, pero en el global fue 5-3, asi que tampoco fue tan sonora.
> 
> ...



Y aún así, de esas yo descontaría las de mala suerte, tipo dos tiros al palo de Higuaín en la 09-10 o un penalti que mando al limbo Figo en la 02-03.


----------



## Paobas (17 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lo ponía ayer Feliciano: 31 semifinales de 52 ediciones.



De hecho, si cuentas todas las ediciones de Copa de Europa, independientemente de que el Madrid haya ido o no a esa edición, ha llegado a semis casi la mitad de las veces. Es decir, desde 1956, en 1 de cada 2 semifinales está el Madrid. Año sí-año no durante 66 años. Es una barbaridad. Más aún si tenemos en cuenta que El segundo (Bayern) ha jugado 20 y que equipos como Milán o Liverpool tienen 12 y 10 semis respectivamente, si no me equivoco por poco. Es tremendo el dominio histórico del Madrid en la Copa de Europa.


----------



## xilebo (17 Abr 2022)

*Dan su peor versión antes de los blancos*


----------



## filets (17 Abr 2022)

YA he leido por algunas cuentas de Twitter las cuentas del Madrid y solo nos podemos permitir a Mbappé

Para fichar al otro habria que vender a Brahim, Kubo y Reinier los tres por un buen precio y ademas, como minimo, deshacerse de Hazard y Mariano


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> YA he leido por algunas cuentas de Twitter las cuentas del Madrid y solo nos podemos permitir a Mbappé
> 
> Para fichar al otro habria que vender a Brahim, Kubo y Reinier los tres por un buen precio y ademas, como minimo, deshacerse de Hazard y Mariano



que cuentas de tuiter?
porque empezando por tebas que aunque corrupto proVARsa no puede falsear esa informacion y dijo que el madrid puede fichar a mbappe y halland
tambien el youtuber ramon alvarez de mon (socio y parece entendido) ya dijo que era posible ambos
(otra cosa es que al final lo hagan o no)


----------



## filets (17 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> que cuentas de tuiter?
> porque empezando por tebas que aunque corrupto proVARsa no puede falsear esa informacion y dijo que el madrid puede fichar a mbappe y halland
> tambien el youtuber ramon alvarez de mon (socio y parece entendido) ya dijo que era posible ambos
> (otra cosa es que al final lo hagan o no)


----------



## ccc (17 Abr 2022)

Pues menos mal que eran el equipo mas exigente del mundo, en el que no solo no valen las victorias, sino que deben jugar bien: El tio no para de lanzar excusas, que no es un fracaso,...,y aun hay gente que se lo compra: Para flipar









"Nos sentimos robados en nuestra casa, fue fatídico"


El técnico del Barça sigue esperando explicaciones de la junta tras lo que pasó ante el Eintracht Nos tiraron de todo, no pudimos entrar por el túnel... Fue fatídico .




as.com


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


>



tio no conozco a ese de tuiter que has puesto.
puede ser un cantamañanas o puede ser un gran experto y conocedor de datos internos del club.
igual tienes razon no se.
solo se de las dos fuentes bastante fiables que te puse y que dicen que el madrid puede con los dos.

dicho eso lo que jamas querria es que al madrid le pase otro caso messi donde un jugador hipoteque al club
o sea que si halland fuera a hipotecar al madrid, largo halland

mira, no digo que tenga razon este otro eh?
pero justo acabo de ver a este otro tio, que tampoco se quien es, y dice esto


----------



## filets (17 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> tio no conozco a ese de tuiter que has puesto.



¿Conoces a Ramon y no conoces a Tomas?


Aqui salen juntos entrevistando a Tebas


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿Conoces a Ramon y no conoces a Tomas?
> 
> 
> Aqui salen juntos entrevistando a Tebas



si, no conozco a ese tomas.
de hecho al tal ramon alvarez de mon le descubri hace muy poco precisamente porque vi que en un par de videos hablaba de halland y me meti a ver que decia.
o sea como ves soy madridista desde niño desde siempre 
pero no estoy metido a seguir noticias periodistas etc del madrid y menos de otros equipos
del madrid cuatro cosas nada mas

en cualquier caso por lo que me respondes
deduzco que el tal tomas ese dice que no es posible mbappe y halland no?
pues como te digo el otro el ramon ese dice que si.
en fin...
ah y tebas , por seguir con tu foto , como te dije en el otro comentario , ya dijo que el madrid puede con los dos.

en fin no se. se verá...


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (17 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Pues menos mal que eran el equipo mas exigente del mundo, en el que no solo no valen las victorias, sino que deben jugar bien: El tio no para de lanzar excusas, que no es un fracaso,...,y aun hay gente que se lo compra: Para flipar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Humo y no arranca._


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

Vamos que esta noche ganamos la liga!!!!
Gracia SA ti también morena random de IG por dar os fuerzas durante todo el año para ganar la liga:


----------



## Xequinfumfa (17 Abr 2022)

*Once confirmado del Madrid: *Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Lucas; Camavinga, Kroos, Modric; Fede, Benzema y Vinicius. [MARCA] 

Lucas de lateral izquierdo?

Pues no me parece mal del todo. Me gusta la alineacion del señor mayor en la banda.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (17 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1024018
> 
> 
> Vídeo aquí.
> ...



Como mínimo lo dice en español.

Este tío está bien integrao, tiene lo peor de Hierro, Raúl, Guti o Casillas.
Mis dies.


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sasto. Algunos no pillan que esta es una plantilla que no se ha renovado. La pasta se ha dedicado al estadio y hay muchos jugadores que no rinden y no se quieren ir, por lo que al final tienes una plantilla de 13-14 jugadores. Bastante estamos haciendo. Podemos criticar a Anche pero ahora mismo es lo mejor que hay aunque algunos no quieran verlo. Otro tema sería no disputar la liga o haber caído en octavos o antes en champions.



La pasta no se ha dedicado al estadio, dejad ya esa chorrada por favor, el estadio se paga con un crédito a partir del año que termina la obra. Se ha gastado lo que había para no endeudarse, así de simple, a otros le permiten 1500 millones y venderlo a un fondo de inversión, pero los catalanes son así, cada uno es de una manera.


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> *Once confirmado del Madrid: *Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Lucas; Camavinga, Kroos, Modric; Fede, Benzema y Vinicius. [MARCA]
> 
> Lucas de lateral izquierdo?
> 
> Pues no me parece mal del todo. Me gusta la alineacion del señor mayor en la banda.



No me disgusta, camavinga titular.

Lucas water pues no tanto.


Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ccc (17 Abr 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> *Once confirmado del Madrid: *Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Lucas; Camavinga, Kroos, Modric; Fede, Benzema y Vinicius. [MARCA]
> 
> Lucas de lateral izquierdo?
> 
> Pues no me parece mal del todo. Me gusta la alineacion del señor mayor en la banda.



Ancelotti es idiota, pon a Nacho de lateral izquierdo, a Vazquez en la banda derecha (para dar descanso a Carvajal) y Valverde ya compensara las debilidades de Vazquez: Para nada mal equipo defensivo. Pero claro Ancelotti el otro dia termino con Marcelo, Carvajal, Alaba y Vazquez y paso la eliminatoria, asi que pensara que todo vale, que ha pisado una mierda mas grande que espanya entera y que la fiesta seguramente continue.

Por otra parte, me imagino que Vazquez jugara en la derecha y Carvajal en la izquierda: eso ya se lo vi a ZZ y no salio del todo mal, pero bueno.

Al menos juegan Camavinga y Valverde asi que supondre que el equipo no se derrumbara en el centro del campo, aunque seguramente tengamos que esperar a que salga Rodrygo en la segunda parte, para conseguir los 3 puntos, aunque claro, es el cerdilla y vete tu a saber si Benzema o Vini les meten un par de golitos, para vivir tranquilos.


----------



## feps (17 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Ancelotti es idiota, pon a Nacho de lateral izquierdo, a Vazquez en la banda derecha (para dar descanso a Carvajal) y Valverde ya compensara las debilidades de Vazquez: Para nada mal equipo defensivo. Pero claro Ancelotti el otro dia termino con Marcelo, Carvajal, Alaba y Vazquez y paso la eliminatoria, asi que pensara que todo vale, que ha pisado una mierda mas grande que espanya entera y que la fiesta seguramente continue.
> 
> Por otra parte, me imagino que Vazquez jugara en la derecha y Carvajal en la izquierda: eso ya se lo vi a ZZ y no salio del todo mal, pero bueno.
> 
> Al menos juegan Camavinga y Valverde asi que supondre que el equipo no se derrumbara en el centro del campo, aunque seguramente tengamos que esperar a que salga Rodrygo en la segunda parte, para conseguir los 3 puntos, aunque claro, es el cerdilla y vete tu a saber si Benzema o Vini les meten un par de golitos, para vivir tranquilos.



Rodrygo es el tercer delantero y se lo ha ganado. Además es un crío de 21 años, que tiene mucho recorrido de mejora por delante.


----------



## ccc (17 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Rodrygo es el tercer delantero y se lo ha ganado. Además es un crío de 21 años, que tiene mucho recorrido de mejora por delante.



Para mi Asensio es venta directa por 15M, tampoco me esperaria mas, porque esta en su ultimo anyo de contrato; si fichamos a Mbappe y a Haaland, Rodrygo es venta directa, siempre y cuando nos dieran >40M (el Liverpool estaba interesado) y traeria de vuelta a Brahin, a Kubo, a Reynier (por estos no nos van a dar ni 20M por lo que han demostrado).

------ Vini ---- Benzema/Haaland ---- Mbappe

tienes 4 fijos para 3 plazas; esa plantilla la tienes que complementar con Brahin y cosas asi; un diamante en bruto como Rodrygo lo vas a joder, asi que es mejor venderlo. Incluso si no llega Haaland, tambien lo venderia: Los otros 3 no son mancos y alguno puede reventarla e incluso se puede hacer caja, porque el madrid si que tiene visibilidad.


----------



## feps (17 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Para mi Asensio es venta directa por 15M, tampoco me esperaria mas, porque esta en su ultimo anyo de contrato; si fichamos a Mbappe y a Haaland, Rodrygo es venta directa, siempre y cuando nos dieran >40M (el Liverpool estaba interesado) y traeria de vuelta a Brahin, a Kubo, a Reynier (por estos no nos van a dar ni 20M por lo que han demostrado).
> 
> ------ Vini ---- Benzema/Haaland ---- Mbappe
> 
> tienes 4 fijos para 3 plazas; esa plantilla la tienes que complementar con Brahin y cosas asi; un diamante en bruto como Rodrygo lo vas a joder, asi que es mejor venderlo. Incluso si no llega Haaland, tambien lo venderia: Los otros 3 no son mancos y alguno puede reventarla e incluso se puede hacer caja, porque el madrid si que tiene visibilidad.



Olvídate de Haaland. Lo puedes sacar de la ecuación porque el Madrid no lo va a fichar.

En cuanto a Asensio, si varios equipos pujan por él se podrían sacar incluso 25 millones, lo que estaría genial.


----------



## feps (17 Abr 2022)

Tchouameni de 5 y un central con jerarquía. Floren ya ha filtrado que no va a hacer locuras.


----------



## Roedr (17 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos que esta noche ganamos la liga!!!!
> Gracia SA ti también morena random de IG por dar os fuerzas durante todo el año para ganar la liga:



No sé que has escrito, pero zankeo con gusto.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Para mi Asensio es venta directa por 15M, tampoco me esperaria mas, porque esta en su ultimo anyo de contrato; si fichamos a Mbappe y a Haaland, Rodrygo es venta directa, siempre y cuando nos dieran >40M (el Liverpool estaba interesado) y traeria de vuelta a Brahin, a Kubo, a Reynier (por estos no nos van a dar ni 20M por lo que han demostrado).
> 
> ------ Vini ---- Benzema/Haaland ---- Mbappe
> 
> tienes 4 fijos para 3 plazas; esa plantilla la tienes que complementar con Brahin y cosas asi; un diamante en bruto como Rodrygo lo vas a joder, asi que es mejor venderlo. Incluso si no llega Haaland, tambien lo venderia: Los otros 3 no son mancos y alguno puede reventarla e incluso se puede hacer caja, porque el madrid si que tiene visibilidad.



yo no venderia a rodrygo
y a reynier lo ponian de figuron cuando llegó al madrid, no se que pasó con el


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Abr 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> *Once confirmado del Madrid: *Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Lucas; Camavinga, Kroos, Modric; Fede, Benzema y Vinicius. [MARCA]
> 
> Lucas de lateral izquierdo?
> 
> Pues no me parece mal del todo. Me gusta la alineacion del señor mayor en la banda.



para mi es una prueba mas de que el viejo (ancheloti) tiene que salir este junio si o si. ya puede ganar hasta la copa cataluña que es un cancer.
dicho esto, a pesar de que me encanta llevar razon aunque anuncie el apocalipsis, ojala ganemos al sevilla....


----------



## feps (17 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> yo no venderia a rodrygo
> y a reynier lo ponian de figuron cuando llegó al madrid, no se que pasó con el



Rodrygo ha salido muy bueno. De hecho creo que el club lo considera intransferible. Incluso ha dejado definitivamente en la cuneta a Asensio.

Que nadie sueñe con media docena de fichajes, porque Florentino es realista y gracias a eso tiene saneado el club. Máximo cuatro fichajes y uno de ellos desde luego que no será Haaland. Aquí estaré para comerme el owned si viene.


----------



## Tubiegah (17 Abr 2022)

Nos van a apiolar


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Nos van a apiolar



TEneis que empatar o ganar, no jodais...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Rodrygo ha salido muy bueno. De hecho creo que el club lo considera intransferible. Incluso ha dejado definitivamente en la cuneta a Asensio.
> 
> Que nadie sueñe con media docena de fichajes, porque Florentino es realista y gracias a eso tiene saneado el club. Máximo cuatro fichajes y uno de ellos desde luego que no será Haaland. Aquí estaré para comerme el owned si viene.



me alegro que no piensen en vender a rodrygo

a ausencio si consiguen meterselo al milan : fantastico , o como si lo mandan de vuelta al mallorca
ha metido segun que goles importantes o relevantes en su estancia en el madrid
pero el tio no tiene nivel para el madrid y es asi

lo de halland por un lado me apenaria que no lo trajeran , me habia hecho a la idea de tener a esa bestia (esperando tambien que no sea de cristal con las lesiones)
pero si en lugar de el , porque lo descartasen al ser un despilfarro de dinero , trajeran a tchouameni y a algun otro para la defensa pues compensa


----------



## _Suso_ (17 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Nos van a apiolar



Este partido lo vamos a ganar y fácil


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

Vuelven las noches de ROCIADAS madrileñas.


----------



## xilebo (17 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> TEneis que empatar o ganar, no jodais...



Habeis ganado hoy el atletico de penalty y en el min 100 ?


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vuelven las noches de ROCIADAS madrileñas.



Tu no eras catalan de pro? El barsa puede ponerse a 9 points...


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Habeis ganado hoy el atletico de penalty y en el min 100 ?



99, nos ha sobrado un minuto, por?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

Es una mamadou rociable, por tanto es bienvenida.

Todos sabemos que la gran musa del hilo es nuestra melodías, pero hay que variar un poco de vez en cuando y conocer otras culturas...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Tu no eras catalan de pro? El barsa puede ponerse a 9 points...




Por supuesto, y llevo a Catalunya en mi corazón, el hilo del barca es un hilo más familiar, un lugar donde nos reunimos los catalanes sencillos, amables y generosos para hablar de nuestra nación.


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es una mamadou rociable, por tanto es bienvenida.
> 
> Todos sabemos que la gran musa del hilo es nuestra melodías, pero hay que variar un poco de vez en cuando y conocer otras culturas...



Yo no quiero conocer otras culturas, pero a la melody no la pongas mas, porfi...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Abr 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> *Once confirmado del Madrid: *Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Lucas; Camavinga, Kroos, Modric; Fede, Benzema y Vinicius. [MARCA]
> 
> Lucas de lateral izquierdo?
> 
> Pues no me parece mal del todo. Me gusta la alineacion del señor mayor en la banda.



Apuesto más por Carva de lateral izmierdo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Abr 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Como mínimo lo dice en español.
> 
> Este tío está bien integrao, tiene lo peor de Hierro, Raúl, Guti o Casillas.
> Mis dies.



Y bien por Anche de no darle mucha importancia.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Por supuesto, y llevo a Catalunya en mi corazón, el hilo del barca es un hilo más familiar, un lugar donde nos reunimos los catalanes sencillos, amables y generosos para hablar de nuestra nación.



di que si , viva Narnia
y mas con charnegos NAZIonalizados


----------



## xilebo (17 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> 99, nos ha sobrado un minuto, por?



No he podido ver el partido, pero me ha extrañado ver tanto minutos de descuento y que pitaran un penalty encima, luego los atleticos os quejais de los arbitros


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

No hay mas musa...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> tio no conozco a ese de tuiter que has puesto.
> puede ser un cantamañanas o puede ser un gran experto y conocedor de datos internos del club.
> igual tienes razon no se.
> solo se de las dos fuentes bastante fiables que te puse y que dicen que el madrid puede con los dos.
> ...



Si se llama Bruce Wayne le gustará a @Obiwanchernobil


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No he podido ver el partido, pero me ha extrañado ver tanto minutos de descuento y que pitaran un penalty encima, luego los atleticos os quejais de los arbitros



El partido ha sido el tipico del cholo, unocerismo y nos empatan a 10 minutos del final. Tras el final del partido el arbitro ha pitado un penalty a favor, como debe ser...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Abr 2022)

Hablando con fantasmas.


----------



## xilebo (17 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> No hay mas musa...



Melafooo !


----------



## xilebo (17 Abr 2022)

La noche te la salvan


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> No hay mas musa...




Si muy bien muy bien, muy bien....





Por cierto que animadversión tienes con la melodías???


----------



## xilebo (17 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si muy bien muy bien, muy bien....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estaba tardando en salir la melody


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si se llama Bruce Wayne le gustará a @Obiwanchernobil




Yo soy Batman guarras!!!


----------



## xilebo (17 Abr 2022)

Vamos q empieza el partido !


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Biba er Beti ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si muy bien muy bien, muy bien....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se te acaban las fotos de la melodías.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo soy Batman guarras!!!



Sabía que ibas a decir eso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Abr 2022)

Antes en la radio decían que el Tony Stark de la película está basado en Elon Musk.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Se me hace muy largo el himno del Cerdilla.... Pesaos...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Se me hace muy largo el himno del Cerdilla.... Pesaos...



Se están haciendo odiosos con el puto himno. Antes tenía gracia ahora no.


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

Lopetegi aun no ha ganado al magerit, creo...


----------



## xilebo (17 Abr 2022)

Aparecio el otro dia en el hilo del barcelona, dijo que se iba de puente, estara comiendo las torrijas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Abr 2022)

El cómic obviamente no, pero el de las pelis, el actor Jr, adaptó al personaje pensando en Musk.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil es enfermera jefa de una clínica de desintoxicación.... Pregúntale a él... Lo más probable es que el @artemis ande por ahí....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Aparecio el otro dia en el hilo del barcelona, dijo que se iba de puente, estara comiendo las torrijas



O habrá reventado ya.


----------



## fachacine (17 Abr 2022)

HD2


DeportesGratis is an authoritative voice in football, trusted by fans around the globe. We use data to bring a unique storytelling style.




live.deportesgratis.net


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

La primera para el sevilla...


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

Del sur? Eres de Mostoles?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Abr 2022)

El Betis nunca me ha caído bien. Y cuando me tocó trabajar en Sevilla tenía en mi equipo a gente de los dos y qué pesaos eran por dios. El campo del Sevilla lo veía todos los días porque pasaba por allí y vivía cerca. Es un club más serio.


----------



## Suprimo (17 Abr 2022)

Hace 20 años estaban en segunda...


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

Como se llama el delantero mamadou del Sevilla?



Spoiler


----------



## Tubiegah (17 Abr 2022)

Estas no son horas pa poner un partido, me voy a quedar moñec antes del descanso


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Abr 2022)

pues le esta costando al Madrid salir de su campo eh?


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (17 Abr 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> *Once confirmado del Madrid: *Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Lucas; Camavinga, Kroos, Modric; Fede, Benzema y Vinicius. [MARCA]
> 
> Lucas de lateral izquierdo?
> 
> Pues no me parece mal del todo. Me gusta la alineacion del señor mayor en la banda.



Mientras no juegue Ausencio todo bien.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HArtS (17 Abr 2022)

¿Carvajal de lateral izquierdo?

No entiendo nada.


----------



## xilebo (17 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> pues le esta costando al Madrid salir de su campo eh?



El madrid tuvo una prorroga y partido exigente hace 5 dias y el sevilla lleva sin jugar 9 dias ya, eso se nota en el campo hoy. Encima hace tiempo de verano hoy, llego la calo


----------



## HDR (17 Abr 2022)

Benzema, Vinícius y Modric no tendrían que estar jugando.


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

Penalty ha sido


----------



## fachacine (17 Abr 2022)

Vaya penalty se ha tragado


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Jjajajajajajajajajajajajaja.....

Mecagoenlaputa.....

Según el criterio de la Liga con el Español, le acaban de ROBAR un penalti al RM....

Venga ¡¡¡¡ Madridistas ¡¡¡¡ Ya tenéis carta libre para protestar por el robo ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Gol del Cerdilla


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2022)

Si nos ponemos a pitar manos chorras al Madrid le acaban de birlar un penalti como un castillo...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Abr 2022)

carlos martinez: si es penalty la mano del defensa del sevilla... es natural....(por tanto no punible da a entender)... acojonante... y el lamepollas de alvaro benito le da la razon... y el calBo maldonado....asquerosos


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Pero...¿ Qué hace Militao ???? Se ha ido de la barrera...


----------



## ccc (17 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Vaya penalty se ha tragado



Y Maldini y co, diciendo que nos se puede pitar un penalty en la vida por bracear: Y el anyo pasado estos HP nos tangaron aqui con un penalty de chiste a Militao (y en la misma jugada acabamos en penalty)


----------



## Th89 (17 Abr 2022)

Como se puede abrir una barrera en fútbol profesional


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Pero...¿ Qué hace Militao ???? Se ha ido de la barrera...



Miliitao esta en otras cosas...


----------



## Suprimo (17 Abr 2022)

Barreras móviles 
Los equipos de Zevilla tienen el dvdoso honor de ser los ganadores más ancianos de un campeonato liguero y poca broma que van camino del centenario de su "hazaña"


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Abr 2022)

que pollas hace la barrera?


----------



## fachacine (17 Abr 2022)

¿Qué coño hace la barrera, joder ?


----------



## ccc (17 Abr 2022)

Gol del sevilla, y a echar mierda de Militao, calificarlo de error increible y que Modric tiene toda la razon para pedir justificaciones a Militao.

Vaya basura.


----------



## Th89 (17 Abr 2022)

Es que manda huevos, estos cerdos siempre salen al 200 % y encima les regalas goles.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Segundo del Cerdilla


----------



## Tubiegah (17 Abr 2022)

Ale, nos vemos el próximo partido
Talueccsss


----------



## ccc (17 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> ¿Qué coño hace la barrera, joder ?



Pues es un error, pero tampoco hay que catalogarlo de cagada suprema: Que asco que da la narracion de la TV y escuchar a Maldini diciendo que el Sevilla esa dando un recital y la,la,la,...


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

Otro?


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

Y gol de messi...


----------



## HArtS (17 Abr 2022)

Ufffff, el segundo del Sevilla...


----------



## Th89 (17 Abr 2022)

Limitao está desatado


----------



## Suprimo (17 Abr 2022)

Horroroso todo señores, el horror


----------



## fachacine (17 Abr 2022)

Vete a tu puta casa Limitao...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (17 Abr 2022)

en el 70 remontamos tranquilos


----------



## Señor Moscoso (17 Abr 2022)

Noche tonta de militao


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2022)

Esta liga se pierde,estoy viendo una ramuntada...


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (17 Abr 2022)

Vaya dos pifias de Militao


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Abr 2022)

bueno, pues ya son 6 puntitos si el barcelona gana en su casa al rayo, uno de los peores a domicilio....


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Abr 2022)

Es la ocasión ideal para otra robontada


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Abr 2022)

pues MIRA el sevilla con solo 4 lesionados vuelve a hacer contras y todo como antes


----------



## ccc (17 Abr 2022)

Y volviendo a echar la mierda sobre Militao,....,el fallo es del lateral derecho, no de Militao. 

Bien Ancelotti, a ver lo que dices despues del partido.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Antes en la radio decían que el Tony Stark de la película está basado en Elon Musk.



Howard Hughes.


----------



## MC33 (17 Abr 2022)

El come chicles sabe que tiene que sacar a Nacho y dejar a uno de los dos tapones de 2 o va a seguir con el esperpento este ?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Es la ocasión ideal para otra robontada



si, y gol de ramos en el descuento....


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (17 Abr 2022)

A ver si el portero del Sevilla se traga algun balon, que si no la cosa pinta mal.


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Y volviendo a echar la mierda sobre Militao,....,el fallo es del lateral derecho, no de Militao.
> 
> Bien Ancelotti, a ver lo que dices despues del partido.



Yo te lo digo.

Es difícil que yo me equivoque TRES VECES.

Puto cejas abuelo 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ccc (17 Abr 2022)

Es que sinceramente el italiano no tiene ni puta idea:

- Tienes a Nacho, que te hace un apanyo para el lateral izquierdo.
- Pones a Carvajal en el lateral derecho.

Tienes un pequenyo agujero en un lateral, pero la defensa no sufre: al hacerlo asi, toda la defensa sufre, los laterales y los centrales, que no se sienten seguros con los laterales y que se quedan en tierra de nadie (como p.ej. en el segundo gol).

El italiano no tiene ni puta idea, es lo que hay.


----------



## Mecanosfera (17 Abr 2022)

alguien tiene enlace para verlo en PC? el que habéis compartido antes no me va, no sé si es para móvil, estoy en un PC. Gracias!


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2022)

Salta a la vista que no hay la intensidad necesaria,y si el otro equipo sale al 110% y con un poco de mala suerte puede pasar esto.

Con un tío cómo Benzema no se remonta un 2-0 a riesgo de ser owneado a posteriori...


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

No se tio, parecen el del dia del barsa...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Hay una diferencia de intensidad brutal entre los dos equipos...


----------



## Chichimango (17 Abr 2022)

Perder hoy entraba dentro de los cálculos, y más después de lo del martes. Este Madrid no está para hacer esfuerzos continuos. Lo jodido es que le das vidilla a un muerto como el Barça, que ya estaban todos pensando en las vacaciones y ahora se van a venir arriba.

Pero bueno, las ventajas sirven para esto, para jugar con ellas.


----------



## Suprimo (17 Abr 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> alguien tiene enlace para verlo en PC? el que habéis compartido antes no me va, no sé si es para móvil, estoy en un PC. Gracias!





https://reddt.footybite.cc/event/sevilla-real-madrid-live-stream/827809


----------



## ccc (17 Abr 2022)

Que asco la prensa, oh modric ha hecho otro fallo, pero se lo recrimina, que extranyo en el esos fallos,....Siempre justificando a los mismos y echando mierda a los mismo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

Mete a bale coño y quita a kroos sí ha lo tienes perdido.

Lo mejor son los análisis de Benito cocaínas....


----------



## ccc (17 Abr 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Perder hoy entraba dentro de los cálculos, y más después de lo del martes. Este Madrid no está para hacer esfuerzos continuos. Lo jodido es que le das vidilla a un muerto como el Barça, que ya estaban todos pensando en las vacaciones y ahora se van a venir arriba.
> 
> Pero bueno, las ventajas sirven para esto, para jugar con ellas.



No, hoy era un partido facil de jugar. Te hago la alineacion:

---- Vini ----- Benzema --- RODRYGO
---- Camavinga --- Kroos ------ Valverde
--- NACHO-- Alaba ---- Militao ---- Valverde

Con ese 11 estariamos jugando mejor y como maximo 1-0: el segundo gol no hubiera pasado en la vida. Pero el italiano SIEMPRE QUIERE QUEDAR BIEN CON TODOS LOS QUE MANDAN Y ASI NOS VA.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

Joder macho desde el geremi ese no veía un lateral tan técnico como Lucas váter de lateral.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (17 Abr 2022)

Pa que veáis que el Madrid sin Casemiro es el coño la Bernarda.

Y la falta que ha hecho Modric en el primer gol es de partido de veteranos. Le hicieron una parecida a Santillana el otro día.


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

Jajajajajajaja el arbitro, lo que no ha pitado al camaminga...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Le acaban de perdonar la expulsión a Camavinga....


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Abr 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Perder hoy entraba dentro de los cálculos, y más después de lo del martes. Este Madrid no está para hacer esfuerzos continuos. Lo jodido es que le das vidilla a un muerto como el Barça, que ya estaban todos pensando en las vacaciones y ahora se van a venir arriba.
> 
> Pero bueno, las ventajas sirven para esto, para jugar con ellas.



el problema es la sensacion de fragilidad del equipo. gracias a ser vapuleado en casa a igualdad de puntos la liga esta perdida, y si tenemos en cuenta que mañana juegan en casa con uno de los peores equipos de la liga y el partido que tienen pendiente es en casa contra otro de los peores de la liga, esos 12 puntos en realidad son 6 que significa que perdiendo dos partidos estas tomando por culo, o empatando tres, o empataando dos y perdiendo uno.... y en casa queda recibir al betis, equipo que se juega la champions, juegas el derbi con un atletico que se juega la champions y estara encantado de jodernos (como debe ser) y viajas al campo del osasuna, que es de los mas duros en casa..... yo veo mas factible perder ambas competiciones que ganarlas ambas


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Abr 2022)

la roja a Caraminga, pa cuándo?


----------



## Th89 (17 Abr 2022)

Calvini, hijo de puta.


----------



## ccc (17 Abr 2022)

CARLETO HIJO DE PUTA


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (17 Abr 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Noche tonta de militao



Hay que fichar a otro mamadou, está claro.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

Amarilla al Marcial Navas jajajajaja


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

Bien nuestro joven ejemplar de mamadou lesionando al mejor jugador del Sevilla.


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Que despropósito de partido.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ravenare (17 Abr 2022)

Ladrones. Comemingas debería estar fuera.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Abr 2022)

Falta y expulsión.


----------



## Chichimango (17 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> No, hoy era un partido facil de jugar. Te hago la alineacion:
> 
> ---- Vini ----- Benzema --- RODRYGO
> ---- Camavinga --- Kroos ------ Valverde
> ...



Jugar en el Pizjuán nunca es fácil, y más después de comernos una prórroga el martes en champions, con el desgaste físico y emocional que eso supone. Este equipo depende de 3-4 jugadores, y no los puedes tener activos siempre, que van teniendo una edad. 

Yo repito: este partido se podía perder y los propios futbolistas lo saben. Tampoco nos volvamos locos, que son tres puntos.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (17 Abr 2022)

otro robo perpetrado.circulen


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Abr 2022)

jovic donde esta?


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2022)

Vale que tiene 19 años pero no sé qué tiene en la cabeza Camavinga jugándose la expulsión de esa manera...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Ladrones. Comemingas debería estar fuera.




Hombre @ravenare quieres unos cartuchos de Nintendo?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Abr 2022)

ahi SALE Mañaco MIR..


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (17 Abr 2022)

Al final, nos vamos a reventar a nadar para morir ahogados en la orilla.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ravenare (17 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hombre @ravenare quieres unos cartuchos de Nintendo?



Sigue esnifando y atento al partido.


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Vale que tiene 19 años pero no sé qué tiene en la cabeza Camavinga jugándose la expulsión de esa manera...



A veces le pasa y eso en una final puede ser peligroso. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Vale que tiene 19 años pero no sé qué tiene en la cabeza Camavinga jugándose la expulsión de esa manera...



Que más da hombre, deja que disfrute de lesionar a otros, está en la época de la vida de hacer esas cosas, con suerte contra el City le mete la zapatilla en la boca al gayolas


----------



## fred (17 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> jovic donde esta?



Le han quitado las muelas del juicio,ya solo le falta quedarse embarazado.


----------



## Fiodor (17 Abr 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Perder hoy entraba dentro de los cálculos, y más después de lo del martes. Este Madrid no está para hacer esfuerzos continuos. Lo jodido es que le das vidilla a un muerto como el Barça, que ya estaban todos pensando en las vacaciones y ahora se van a venir arriba.
> 
> Pero bueno, las ventajas sirven para esto, para jugar con ellas.



La ventaja se puede evaporar en poco tiempo. Quedan partidos complicados y además jugando Champions. Si no se gana a Osasuna, aparecerán los fantamas...


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (17 Abr 2022)

Y la farlopa de Santillana.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

A Camavinga le viene MUY grande el partido....


----------



## Suprimo (17 Abr 2022)

_¡Vete a la mierda Vater! _


----------



## ccc (17 Abr 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Jugar en el Pizjuán nunca es fácil, y más después de comernos una prórroga el martes en champions, con el desgaste físico y emocional que eso supone. Este equipo depende de 3-4 jugadores, y no los puedes tener activos siempre, que van teniendo una edad.
> 
> Yo repito: este partido se podía perder y los propios futbolistas lo saben. Tampoco nos volvamos locos, que son tres puntos.



A ver, el mismo cloclaona al que se follo el Eintracht gano aqui, si el triste de Lopetegui nos esta ganando 2-0 es culpa de solo una persona.

Es que sinceramente, me da mucho asco ver como gestiona el equipo. Que me insulta Kroos? Pues lo pongo en el siguiente partido, ademas digo que Modric hasta los 40 anyos,....

ESTOY HASTA LOS HUEVOS DE ESTOS TIOS: Quiero un entrenador, al que no le tiemble el pulso cuando le insultan sin razon y mande a ese jugador 20 partidos a la caseta. Y quiero un entrenador que aplique meritocracia, cosa que Ancelotti no hace.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

Buah que sobrao, el Lucas váter con espacios es peligrosisimo


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que más da hombre, deja que disfrute de lesionar a otros, está en la época de la vida de hacer esas cosas, con suerte contra el City le mete la zapatilla en la boca al gayolas



Si al final ha encogido un poco la pierna para no hacer daño,si le ha roto ha sido de casualidad...


----------



## ccc (17 Abr 2022)

Madre de dios, Kroos: Pero este tio esta jugando???? Pero que malo que es, peroc claro Ancelotti no lo va a cambiar hasta el final de temporada, no vaya a cabrearse. Son unos mierdas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2022)

Y joder,lo que no vale es palmar de esta manera y luego decir que si estaban cansados,que si la prórroga...tienes una plantilla de 25,si sabes de antemano que van a perder saca a los 11 que te quedan y a ver qué pasa,no pueden ser tan malos como para no dar guerra...

Y si pierdes con "los buenos" no hay excusas que valgan.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (17 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> A ver, el mismo cloclaona al que se follo el Eintracht gano aqui, si el triste de Lopetegui nos esta ganando 2-0 es culpa de solo una persona.
> 
> Es que sinceramente, me da mucho asco ver como gestiona el equipo. Que me insulta Kroos? Pues lo pongo en el siguiente partido, ademas digo que Modric hasta los 40 anyos,....
> 
> ESTOY HASTA LOS HUEVOS DE ESTOS TIOS: Quiero un entrenador, al que no le tiemble el pulso cuando le insultan sin razon y mande a ese jugador 20 partidos a la caseta. Y quiero un entrenador que aplique meritocracia, cosa que Ancelotti no hace.



Y a quien pone por Kroos? A Isco?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Sigue esnifando y atento al partido.




Sabes porque sé que hoy hace más calor que ayer @ravenare ??
Porque noto como un escozor y tiendo a arrascarme más de la cuenta en la zona de la bolsa escrotal.

Habéis echo hoy buena caja en el kiosko de castañas??


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

Trankilos, todo se solucionará en la segunda parte...


----------



## Otrasvidas (17 Abr 2022)

Muy complicado como era de esperar dada nuestra prórroga rompepiernas, que el Sevilla no ha jugado entre semana y que aún no ha perdido como local.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Abr 2022)

Hechos:

- El Sevilla ha sido superior, pero el 2-0 me parece un poco exagerado.
- Camavinga podría estar expulsado perfectamente. Era falta y jugada de amarilla (Otra cosa es que se la hubiese perdonado pero ser la 2º, pero era falta)
- Si el Sevilla se dedica a nadar y guardar la ropa, tenemos alguna posibilidad. 2 goles se los han metido, que recuerde, el Alavés y el Granada. 3 creo que no ha encajado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Y a quien pone por Kroos? A Isco?




Bale.

Valverde, camavinga y Modric en el centro.

Van perdiendo, no se necesitan más centrocampistas, si no gente rápida.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Trankilos, todo se solucionará en la segunda parte...



da tiempo a traer otro entrenador, inscribirlo y que haga los cambios pertinentes?


----------



## kicorv (17 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Trankilos, todo se solucionará en la segunda parte...



Llorando antes de tiempo (lo nunca visto) y encima ganando el equipo que te conviene.

Seguramente eres del VARcelona


----------



## ccc (17 Abr 2022)

Solo, para dejarlo claro:

Despues de las remontadas y su puta madre,....os recordais del ultimo partido que jugamos bien? Porque a mi no me sale ninguno desde hace meses y si quiero contar 3, me tengo que ir al anyo pasado.

Jugamos como una mierda, esperando siempre un milagro,...,sinceramente no nos merecemos ni la liga: Lo digo en serio, quiero perder esta liga y que manden a tomar por culo al presidente (que trajo a Mariano por Ronaldo) y a esta basura italiana: 5 anyos sin ver un partido medio decente en liga. Pero que asco, por dios.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bale.
> 
> Valverde, camavinga y Modric en el centro.
> 
> Van perdiendo, no se necesitan más centrocampistas, si no gente rápida.



si pudiera, sugeriria a florentino poner a obiwanchernobil de entrenador y a carletto a trollear en burbuja en su lugar.
o mejor, ambas cosas obiwan...


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2022)

Si te sirve de algo a mi también me parece algo obvio que Ancelotti es un paquete del 15,yo tampoco entiendo cómo la gente quiere que siga...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Solo, para dejarlo claro:
> 
> Despues de las remontadas y su puta madre,....os recordais del ultimo partido que jugamos bien? Porque a mi no me sale ninguno desde hace meses y si quiero contar 3, me tengo que ir al anyo pasado.
> 
> Jugamos como una mierda, esperando siempre un milagro,...,sinceramente no nos merecemos ni la liga: Lo digo en serio, quiero perder esta liga y que manden a tomar por culo al presidente (que trajo a Mariano por Ronaldo) y a esta basura italiana: 5 anyos sin ver un partido medio decente en liga. Pero que asco, por dios.




Lo de la excelencia se lo dejamos al Barcelona.

Estos que ganen la copa de Europa.


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Pero veis lo que ha hecho el mierda de alineador cejas?

Pero hijo de puta como me pones a kroos con camavinga? deja al puto TDI alemán con medidor de masa de aire averiado en el banquillo pedazo cabron.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si te sirve de algo a mi también me parece algo obvio que Ancelotti es un paquete del 15,yo tampoco entiendo cómo la gente quiere que siga...



porque todavia se creen que van a ganar liga y champions. cuando el globo se desinfle un poco las opiniones cambiaran. dependiendo de cuan grande sea la hostia lo pediran con mas o menos clamor. gnar liga y palmar champions seria la manera mas suave. como pierdan ambas cosas y sea bastante patetiquilla la eliminacion en europa, y haya un par de humillaciones en liga te digo que no bastara la cabeza de carleto.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, la mano para mi no es penalty, pero es mucho más penalty que lo que le han pitado hoy al Atleti.


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Seguramente eres del VARcelona


----------



## ravenare (17 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sabes porque sé que hoy hace más calor que ayer @ravenare ??
> Porque noto como un escozor y tiendo a arrascarme más de la cuenta en la zona de la bolsa escrotal.
> 
> Habéis echo hoy buena caja en el kiosko de castañas??



Venga te doy la oportunidad de que leas tu frase de nuevo. La ortografía es importante no crees? Es cierto que eres de Carabanchel Alto?
Eso explicaría muchas cosas.

Yo estoy en Alicante junto al mar, aquí no consumimos nunca castañas.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Solo, para dejarlo claro:
> 
> Despues de las remontadas y su puta madre,....os recordais del ultimo partido que jugamos bien? Porque a mi no me sale ninguno desde hace meses y si quiero contar 3, me tengo que ir al anyo pasado.
> 
> Jugamos como una mierda, esperando siempre un milagro,...,sinceramente no nos merecemos ni la liga: Lo digo en serio, quiero perder esta liga y que manden a tomar por culo al presidente (que trajo a Mariano por Ronaldo) y a esta basura italiana: 5 anyos sin ver un partido medio decente en liga. Pero que asco, por dios.



El de la Real Sociedad fue muy bueno, y el de Londres, también.

Por nombrar dos.


----------



## kicorv (17 Abr 2022)

Por cierto pensaba que no había un campo más asqueroso que el Camp Nou.

Me equivocaba. Entre otras cosas, guardando el balón en la grada para tirarlo cuando ya han vuelto a jugar con otro y la gente (lohhh catetoh zevillanohh) levantándose a aplaudir por la interrupción del listo paguitero.

Los comentaristas antimadriditis no han dicho ni mú. Sólo erre que erre con el asesinato de Camavinga (llorando, vamos).


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> si pudiera, sugeriria a florentino poner a obiwanchernobil de entrenador y a carletto a trollear en burbuja en su lugar.
> o mejor, ambas cosas obiwan...


----------



## cebollo (17 Abr 2022)

Yo sacaba a Rodrygo y quitaba a Camavinga, en cualquier otra falta le expulsan.

Y si no marcamos antes del minuto 60 quitaba a Benzema, al menos que descanse.


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Pues empiezo a comprártelo si mandan al cejas e Hijo a tomar por el culo de una puta vez.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ccc (17 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo de la excelencia se lo dejamos al Barcelona.
> 
> Estos que ganen la copa de Europa.



Pero que excelencia  , ni que mierdas: Es que cuantos partidos gratis hemos tenido este anyo?4,5? Claro esta que mejora a ZZ,con el que hasta los de segunda division eran un reto (p.ej. El shaktar).

Espero que el BCN pinche, porque nosotros por nosotros mismos no somos capaces de ganar esta liga: Asi esta el patio.


----------



## kicorv (17 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo de la excelencia se lo dejamos al Barcelona.
> 
> Estos que ganen la copa de Europa.



Hablas como si fuera fácil y el Farsa tuviera 18 copas de Europa 

Bah que ganen la copa de Europa (bah), la excelencia ganando el Joan Camper es del súper Barça.


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Yo sacaba a Rodrygo y quitaba a Camavinga, en cualquier otra falta le expulsan.
> 
> Y si no marcamos antes del minuto 60 quitaba a Benzema, al menos que descanse.



Hay que quitar a kroos, joder a kroos. 

Pero este hijo de puta no lo hará nunca. 

Kroos es un puto lastre o no lo veis coño? 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kicorv (17 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Pero que excelencia  , ni que mierdas: Es que cuantos partidos gratis hemos tenido este anyo?4,5? Claro esta que mejora a ZZ,con el que hasta los de segunda division eran un reto (p.ej. El shaktar).
> 
> Espero que el BCN pinche, porque nosotros por nosotros mismos no somos capaces de ganar esta liga: Asi esta el patio.



Jajajajaja PAQUETE SUBNORMAL DEL BARÇA haciéndose pasar por madridista. Jajajaja que descarado el hdp.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Rodrygo por Camavinga.... Cambio


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Rodrygo por Camavinga.... Cambio



Hijo de puta de AnCHOLOti a kroos no lo cambia y está lastrando al equipo 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lomo Plateado (17 Abr 2022)

Ya se ha vuelto a crucificar a Ancelotti?


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2022)

Bale a un pasito de sacársela...literalmente,troleo a un nivel superior


----------



## kicorv (17 Abr 2022)

Por cierto ya han proclamado a los 4 vientos el asesinato de Camavinga. Ya da igual lo que pase en el partido, que ya lo ha ganado el Sevilla.


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Ya se ha vuelto a crucificar a Ancelotti?



El solo se lo Busca, hoy ha sacrificado a Camavinga para seguir poniendo OJITOS a kroos.

Hijo de puta 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ccc (17 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El de la Real Sociedad fue muy bueno, y el de Londres, también.
> 
> Por nombrar dos.



El de Londres no fue bueno, el resultado fue bueno: Fuimos inferiores en juego (eso si, las que cogiamos la metiamos).

Yo no soy resultadista, veo los partidos y me hago una opinion: Hoy hemos jugado como contra el Chelsea en londres, solo que contra ellos no hicimos fallos defensivos y metimos las 2 que tuvimos.

El partido de vuelta en el bernabeu fue un escandalo, y como en los 2 partidos contra el PSG, se nos mearon en la cara.

Son muchos partidos, pero que muchos partidos, que se da una imagen lamentable: Y contra el BCN? 0-4 en el bernabeu. Pero es que madre de dios, pero como esta basura italiana puede hacer lo que hace???


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> El de Londres no fue bueno, el resultado fue bueno: Fuimos inferiores en juego (eso si, las que cogiamos la metiamos).
> 
> Yo no soy resultadista, veo los partidos y me hago una opinion: Hoy hemos jugado como contra el Chelsea en londres, solo que contra ellos no hicimos fallos defensivos y metimos las 2 que tuvimos.
> 
> ...



Porque es un puto ZZ de la vida, no tiene ni puta idea de fútbol.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2022)

Este es mi Benzemalo...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

La ha tenido el moro....


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Gol de Rodrygoc...


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2022)

Rodri on fire!!!

Eso es un remate como dios manda


----------



## Señor Moscoso (17 Abr 2022)

Siempre creimos...


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

Jugadon y gol de Rodrygo...


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Venga que tontotegui se tira atrás.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ccc (17 Abr 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Yo sacaba a Rodrygo y quitaba a Camavinga, en cualquier otra falta le expulsan.
> 
> Y si no marcamos antes del minuto 60 quitaba a Benzema, al menos que descanse.



Si, claro y Modric y Kroos sostienen el equipo. 

Es que el italiano es imbecil: Lo tenia a huevo para no poner a Kroos: Me insultas? Al banco. Ganas credibilidad y pones un equipo mas decente. Pues nada, lo pongo no vaya a cabrearse y ademas no lo voy a sustituir hasta el final de liga. 

Pero es que es un estupido.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Abr 2022)

rodrygol


----------



## ccc (17 Abr 2022)

Gol de Rodrygo: Joder, puto italiano.


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Es un puto lastre, deambula por el campo y hace al equipo lento y previsible.

Y el puto italiano enamorado. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chichimango (17 Abr 2022)

El equipo da para lo que da, ya veis lo de Camavinga hoy: todos pidiéndole a Carletto que lo ponga de titular (yo el primero), y cuando lo hace es un desastre. En defensa faltan un par de piezas, todo nuestro ataque depende de un tío de 35 años, no hay sustituto para un Casemiro en horas bajas.... La plantilla está mal diseñada, por el motivo que sea (errores en los fichajes, el nuevo estadio, Mbappé...).

En mi puta vida me hubiese imaginado, a principios de temporada, estar líderes en liga con 6 puntos de ventaja y en semis de champions. Ni el más optimista del foro, vamos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2022)

Es la manera que tiene de aguantar todo el partido,si se mete un par de carreras de 20 metros a tope ya no puede con la vida


----------



## Chichimango (17 Abr 2022)

Venga, coño!!!!!


----------



## ccc (17 Abr 2022)

Pero que hijo de puta, es que no lo aguanto: Siempre castigando al mas debil (Camavinga), pero que asco.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Bajón físico y técnico importante del Cerdilla...


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> El equipo da para lo que da, ya veis lo de Camavinga hoy: todos pidiéndole a Carletto que lo ponga de titular (yo el primero), y cuando lo hace es un desastre. En defensa faltan un par de piezas, todo nuestro ataque depende de un tío de 35 años, no hay sustituto para un Casemiro en horas bajas.... La plantilla está mal diseñada, por el motivo que sea (errores en los fichajes, el nuevo estadio, Mbappé...).
> 
> En mi puta vida me hubiese imaginado, a principios de temporada, estar líderes en liga con 6 puntos de ventaja y en semis de champions. Ni el más optimista del foro, vamos.



No porqué lo que tu dices tiene truco.

No puedes poner a camavinga con el Puto TDI ALEMÁN AVERIADO.

Que es lo que ha hecho el hijo de la gran puta italiano. 

Es kroos quien lastra al Madrid no camavinga. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Pero que hijo de puta, es que no lo aguanto: Siempre castigando al mas debil (Camavinga), pero que asco.



Siempre hace lo mismo al chaval es un hijo de puta el italiano.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kicorv (17 Abr 2022)

Estos del zzevilla (y culerdos y paletis), echando las babas por un error de Camavinga (que para mí no es amarilla) y luego llorando porque al Madrid no se le puede pasar ni una. Y este árbitro (según ellos), lo ha hecho. Entre ellos el Palop (la periodista lo ha dejado en ridículo). Mano de del Sevilla? Noooh en absoluto. Roja para Camavinga? Siuuuu desde luegoooo


----------



## loquehayqueoir (17 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Pero que hijo de puta, es que no lo aguanto: Siempre castigando al mas debil (Camavinga), pero que asco.



Quita a un jugador en pleno proceso de autoexpulsión: mierda de italiano, joder.

Estáis como cabras algunos.


----------



## Chichimango (17 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> No porqué lo que tu dices tiene truco.
> 
> No puedes poner a camavinga con el Puto TDI ALEMÁN AVERIADO.
> 
> ...



Camavinga hoy se ha salvado de la expulsión de milagro, y la culpa es suya, no de Kroos. No es la primera vez que lo hace, es un tío tan dinámico que a veces se pasa tres pueblos. A mí me encanta, pero le falta un hervor, lo cual es lógico en un tío de 19 años.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Venga te doy la oportunidad de que leas tu frase de nuevo. La ortografía es importante no crees? Es cierto que eres de Carabanchel Alto?
> Eso explicaría muchas cosas.
> 
> Yo estoy en Alicante junto al mar, aquí no consumimos nunca castañas.




Espero que puedas leer mi ortografia:

En Alicante es donde tu hermana se quedó embarazada por segunda vez de un magrebí ??


----------



## kicorv (17 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Gol de Rodrygo: Joder, puto italiano.








Tu Dios coincide contigo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

Comienzan las ROCIADAS madrileñas.


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Yo quiero que Rodrigo juegue en esa posición y Valverde en la que está y el puesto de kroos que lo ocupe camavinga, entonces kroos no vuelve a jugar en la puta vida y el Hijo puta italiano e hijo lo saben.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ccc (17 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> No porqué lo que tu dices tiene truco.
> 
> No puedes poner a camavinga con el Puto TDI ALEMÁN AVERIADO.
> 
> ...



Joder, es que a veces unos miran el dedo y no la luna: es como ver el segundo gol del sevilla y decir que es un error de militao, cuando es la basura de alineacion que ha puesto el italiano; os lo habia dicho antes, el partido era para esos 3:

---- Vini ---- Benzema ----- Rodrygo 

Y que hace el bobo italiano, pues nada pongo 4 medios que solo me ha funcionado 1 vez este anyo.


----------



## kicorv (17 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Quita a un jugador en pleno proceso de autoexpulsión: mierda de italiano, joder.
> 
> Estáis como cabras algunos.



No está como una cabra. Es uno del Barça troleando el hilo. Léete los comentarios. De hecho, estaba babeando con la expulsión de Camavinga… por eso le ha jodido que lo quite.


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Camavinga hoy se ha salvado de la expulsión de milagro, y la culpa es suya, no de Kroos. No es la primera vez que lo hace, es un tío tan dinámico que a veces se pasa tres pueblos. A mí me encanta, pero le falta un hervor, lo cual es lógico en un tío de 19 años.



La culpa es del hijo puta de italiano que hace jugar al equipo como ni debe.

Es decir kroos al banquillo y camavinga, Rodrigo y Valverde en sus puestos habituales. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Th89 (17 Abr 2022)

Venga no jodamos, a Camavinga había que quitarle sí o sí. 

En la primera falta nos quedábamos con 10.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Abr 2022)

es imaginacion mia o el sevilla esta cagao?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Yo creo que mi tía-abuela centra mejor que Lucas Vázquez.... Por Dios...


----------



## ccc (17 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> La culpa es del hijo puta de italiano que hace jugar al equipo como ni debe.
> 
> Es decir kroos al banquillo y camavinga, Rodrigo y Valverde en sus puestos habituales.
> 
> ...



Es que ya me lo imagino: Oye tu Comepingas, a correr todo lo que no corren Kroos y Modric, que despues se me mosquean.


----------



## Suprimo (17 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> es imaginacion mia o el sevilla esta cagao?



Losertegui este año no le ha ganado a nadie...


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Venga no jodamos, a Camavinga había que quitarle sí o sí.
> 
> En la primera falta nos quedábamos con 10.



Si haces jugar al Madrid como debe no haces que camavinga tenga que jugársela todo el rato por el TDI alemán averiado.

Y tienes a Valverde y Rodrigo jugando y apoyando por donde deben. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> es imaginacion mia o el sevilla esta cagao?



Esta cagao como siempre con tonto tegui

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Hoy tam
> 
> Losertegui este año no le ha ganado a nadie...



carleto tratara de cambiar eso...


----------



## ccc (17 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Si haces jugar al Madrid como debe no haces que camavinga tenga que jugársela todo el rato por el TDI alemán averiado.
> 
> Y tienes a Valverde y Rodrigo jugando y apoyando por donde deben.
> 
> ...



Joder, es que hay cosas que la gente no quiere entender: Todo el mundo tiene que correr para que no corra el aleman. Y que conyo hace el aleman, ademas de pases planos?

Es que hay que joderse.


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

El partido acaba 2-4...


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Es que ya me lo imagino: Oye tu Comepingas, a correr todo lo que no corren Kroos y Modric, que despues se me mosquean.



Lo de siempre luego entra una a destiempo y te cambio y el TDI alemán averiado al tran tran hasta el final.

Que para eso pone ojitos al alineador. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Es que ya me lo imagino: Oye tu Comepingas, a correr todo lo que no corren Kroos y Modric, que despues se me mosquean.



Lo de siempre luego entra una a destiempo y te cambio y el TDI alemán averiado al tran tran hasta el final.

Que para eso pone ojitos al alineador. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

Joder qué entrañable y bonito es el vídeo en el que umiti desprecia a un niño porque le toca el coche, valors, como se atreve el niño a tocar el coche de umiti con todo lo que ha echo por el Barcelona.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El partido acaba 2-4...



calla ya, ultrasur..


----------



## ravenare (17 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Espero que puedas leer mi ortografia:
> 
> En Alicante es donde tu hermana se quedó embarazada por segunda vez de un magrebí ??



No tengo hermanos. No somos como tu madre que parió un carro. Carabanchelero. Esnifa duro y respira cemento. Lumpen.


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Abr 2022)

media hora para que empate el Trampas al Cerdilla.


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Ahora es cuando tienes que meter a bale, payaso.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (17 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El partido acaba 2-4...



Pintan bastos


----------



## ccc (17 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Ahora es cuando tienes que meter a bale, payaso.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Yo sinceramente no lo pongo, no cambio a nadie o pongo a Asensio y a ver si suena la flauta y mete uno de sus tipicos goles y empatamos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2022)

El nivel de los árbitros es de risa,pitan totalmente de oído...

En esta última falta en ataque de Vinicius ha pitado simplemente porque el del Sevilla ha ido al suelo,es imposible que lo vea y de verdad crea que ahí había falta.


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Yo sinceramente no lo pongo, no cambio a nadie o pongo a Asensio y a ver si suena la flauta y mete uno de sus tipicos goles y empatamos.



Tranquilo no lo sacará y ausencio no creo que meta.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

La ha tenido Mir...


----------



## xilebo (17 Abr 2022)

Parece que van a entrar Asencio y Nacho, a ver si hace cambios ancelotti


----------



## ccc (17 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Tranquilo no lo sacará y ausencio no creo que meta.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



A ver, lo ideal es poner a Asensio por Kroos o Modric y le dices a Ausencio que intente jugar mas de media punta. No se, una o 2 oportunidades podemos tener


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Parece que van a entrar Asencio y Nacho, a ver si hace cambios ancelotti



Joder joder. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suprimo (17 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Parece que van a entrar Asencio y Nacho, a ver si hace cambios ancelotti



Todavía quedan 10 minvtos


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Gol anulado al Madrid 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2022)

Anulado,flipa...

Lo para entre el hombro y el pecho,eso tiene que ser legal


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

A ver....


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Gol legal ¿ no ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

Pues debería empatar el Madrid, kroos lleva todo el año arrastrándose, el rubio no viene el año que viene ni de coña.

Necesitamos un hombre por línea, un centrocampista y un lateral.


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Es gol legal 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Es gol legal.... Vamos...


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Es legal coño 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Th89 (17 Abr 2022)

Espera que se lo están pensando y todo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Va a revisralo.... Y vamos... Ha de dar gol...


----------



## kicorv (17 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Es legal coño
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Marcar con el pie no es legal? Por qué cuestionas lo incuestionable?


----------



## xilebo (17 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Es gol legal.... Vamos...


----------



## ccc (17 Abr 2022)

Es gol seguro


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Ésto del VAR es una mierda muyyyyyy gorda....


----------



## HArtS (17 Abr 2022)

El gol de Vinicius es legal!!!!


----------



## xilebo (17 Abr 2022)

Ha pitao mano, gol anulado


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Jajajaja que descojono.

Puto bar, porque están de bar con B

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2022)

Lo anula,es increíble...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Jajajajajajjaajajajaj.... Lo ha anulado.....


----------



## kicorv (17 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1028459



SUBNORMAL!!!! Vaya roboooooo


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿??????????????????? Mano?


----------



## Th89 (17 Abr 2022)

Jajajjaa es para flipar


----------



## Chichimango (17 Abr 2022)

Pero mecagüen su puta madre, lo anula!


----------



## Suprimo (17 Abr 2022)

Hay más brazo que hombro...


----------



## xilebo (17 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿??????????????????? Mano?



Mano si, que arbitro mas malo


----------



## kicorv (17 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jajajajajajjaajajajaj.... Lo ha anulado.....



Lo normal. Es contra el Madrid. Esto es lo justo y normal y a otro tema


----------



## Edu.R (17 Abr 2022)

No puedo entender nada, en serio.


----------



## ccc (17 Abr 2022)

Que Hijo de Puta


----------



## kicorv (17 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Hay más brazo que hombro...



Jajajajajajajajaja


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

El puto bar, es la vergüenza del fútbol y lo sacaron para joder la competición.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

Jajaja mano pita ve las mismas repeticiones que nosotros, se ve claramente que no es la o y aún así sigue pitando la mano no sé a quién quieren engañar


----------



## xilebo (17 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Hay más brazo que hombro...



No, hay mas hombro que brazo...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (17 Abr 2022)

Nos han tangao un gol por la puta cara.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Hay más brazo que hombro...



Si el comentarista sabe lo que dice la parte superior del brazo no es mano...


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Joder que vergüenza.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Abr 2022)

si no expulsa a vinicius es que el arbitro es madridista. claramente.


----------



## xilebo (17 Abr 2022)

Y este arbitro es internacional, encima


----------



## Señor Moscoso (17 Abr 2022)

El arbitro ha interpertado que vinicius queria marcar gol y que empatara su equipo, intolerapla


----------



## Octubrista (17 Abr 2022)

Entiendo que es complicado, pero lo que no entiendo es que los del VAR hagan ir al árbitro, no es un error manifiesto.

Esto ya es una feria, sin tener en cuenta los colores de cada cual.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (17 Abr 2022)

Joder entre eso y lo del Atlético bestial.

Por cierto el penalti que le robaron al Tenerife en la última jugada del partido es Flipante.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 Abr 2022)

Por qué no lleváis la camiseta del japo?

Con los millones que le ha cobrado a Adidas por diseñarla


----------



## Chichimango (17 Abr 2022)

El año pasado ya nos robaron la liga en ese mismo escenario, es increíble, joder.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (17 Abr 2022)

Segun el pantallazo que pone el Marca, la para con tol pecho.


----------



## fachacine (17 Abr 2022)

Es lo más descarado que he visto en mi puta vida


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Entiendo que es complicado, pero lo que no entiendo es que los del VAR hagan ir al árbitro, no es un error manifiesto.
> 
> Esto ya es una feria, sin tener en cuenta los colores de cada cual.



Es un elemento para adulterar la competición.

Para eso lo sacaron 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Entiendo que es complicado, pero lo que no entiendo es que los del VAR hagan ir al árbitro, no es un error manifiesto.
> 
> Esto ya es una feria, sin tener en cuenta los colores de cada cual.



Es un elemento para adulterar la competición.

Para eso lo sacaron 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (17 Abr 2022)

Gooooooooooooool de nachooooooooo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Gol de Nachoc....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

Ausencio??? En serio??
Para que nos deslumbre con sus regates 

Soy bale y me llevo el móvil al banquillo para cascarmela.


----------



## ccc (17 Abr 2022)

Bueno, seamos serios: Nos ha perdonado la targeta de Camavinga, hoy no sera por el arbitro: Esta siendo malo por todos los lados.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2022)

Ignaciooooooo


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Ahora que anulen el Gol otra vez 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## lamoffj (17 Abr 2022)

Joder, gente, soy del Atleti pero es que tengo que entrar aquí para comentar el nivel de PAQVISMO de MIERDA de los putos árbitros de esta liga. Entre el partido del Atleti y este me ha dado un serio ataque PACOLEPTICO. ¿Quién cojones permite que esta gentuza arbitre un partido de fútbol? Mammmmmmmmmma mia!!!


----------



## Lomo Plateado (17 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> El solo se lo Busca, hoy ha sacrificado a Camavinga para seguir poniendo OJITOS a kroos.
> 
> Hijo de puta
> 
> ...



Camavinga no estaba defendiendo un cagao


----------



## Th89 (17 Abr 2022)

Ni Laporta en el Var se atreve a anular ese gol.


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

El arbitro que lo saquen los GEOs


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

lamoffj dijo:


> Joder, gente, soy del Atleti pero es que tengo que entrar aquí para comentar el nivel de PAQVISMO de MIERDA de los putos árbitros de esta liga. Entre el partido del Atleti y este me ha dado un serio ataque PACOLEPTICO. ¿Quién cojones permite que esta gentuza arbitre un partido de fútbol? Mammmmmmmmmma mia!!!



En manos de estos estamos y la IA del VAR.

JAJAJAJA 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (17 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Ahora que anulen el Gol otra vez
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Camavinga no estaba defendiendo un cagao



Defendía mas kroos claro que si GUAPI.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Abr 2022)

gooool hijos de puta, sevillistas hijos de putaaaaa


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2022)

Lo que entiendo es para que pagan sueldazo a un profesional supuestamente cualificadisimo...ese nivel arbitral lo puedo dar yo sin problema...


----------



## ccc (17 Abr 2022)

Joder, metemos un puto gol y ni el italiano nos priva de esta liga.


----------



## Th89 (17 Abr 2022)

Los gitanos no pueden ni con su alma.


----------



## Suprimo (17 Abr 2022)

lamoffj dijo:


> Joder, gente, soy del Atleti pero es que tengo que entrar aquí para comentar el nivel de PAQVISMO de MIERDA de los putos árbitros de esta liga. Entre el partido del Atleti y este me ha dado un serio ataque PACOLEPTICO. ¿Quién cojones permite que esta gentuza arbitre un partido de fútbol? Mammmmmmmmmma mia!!!



Esta jornada ha sido nefasta en cuanto a arbitrajes


----------



## HArtS (17 Abr 2022)

AJAJAJAJAJA

EMPATÓ NACHO!


----------



## Lomo Plateado (17 Abr 2022)

Como se llama el cagao del árbitro?


----------



## Chichimango (17 Abr 2022)

Jajaja que arda el Pizjuán!


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Como se llama el cagao del árbitro?



Lopetegui

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lamoffj (17 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> En manos de estos estamos y la IA del VAR.
> 
> JAJAJAJA
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Luego así pasa que llegan los equipos españoles al Shempions y no saben ni qué deporte se juega. Ojú.


----------



## Lomo Plateado (17 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Defendía mas kroos claro que si GUAPI.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Que va , ya verás la primera parte otra vez si quieres.


----------



## xilebo (17 Abr 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Como se llama el cagao del árbitro?



Cuadra Fernandez


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Que va , ya verás la primera parte otra vez si quieres.



No puedo, el humo que tira kroos al tran tran no me deja.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## loquehayqueoir (17 Abr 2022)

Ahora cabeza que un empate es buen resultado.

,


----------



## El Lonchafinista (17 Abr 2022)

Los árbitros pitan lo que le sale de la polla y otra cosa el arbitraje al Atlético ha sido lamentable la expulsión de kongdobia y el penalti de Raúl de Tomás que casi ni lo pita cuando fue claro.

Yo lo que veo que los 30M de la súper copa en Arabia pesan y tiene que ir el farsa si o si.

Lo de vinicios es Flipante, se equivoca lo ve y pita lo que le da la gana.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

Que bien distribuye el juego ausencio.....


----------



## xilebo (17 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Ahora cabeza que un empate es buen resultado.
> 
> ,



Un punto es un punto, depues de ir 2-0....


----------



## kicorv (17 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> gooool hijos de puta, sevillistas hijos de putaaaaa



Er goh ze podría ave hebitao abiendo eshao a Camapijah. E robo ar zevilla, mañana qiero mi paguita eztra por er mar rato


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Como se llama el cagao del árbitro?



Guille...


----------



## Lomo Plateado (17 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Cuadra Fernandez



Menudo cuadro


----------



## xilebo (17 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que bien distribuye el juego ausencio.....



Deja de beber ya


----------



## ccc (17 Abr 2022)

Vaya castanya de jugada tipo BCN,...,3 minutos moviendo la pelota para tirarla fuera


----------



## loquehayqueoir (17 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Un punto es un punto, depues de ir 2-0....



Todo lo que sea sumar... Al principio de la jornada nos podíamos permitir 4 empates, suponiendo que el Barça lo gane todo, y nos queda jugar contra Levante, Cádiz, Espanyol, Osasuna...


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

7 minutazos jajajajaja


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que bien distribuye el juego ausencio.....



Obiwan odia a Asensio,4motion odia a Kroos y yo odio a Benzema,todos contentos


----------



## xilebo (17 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> 7 minutazos jajajajaja



Gooooooooooooooooool de benzema


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Gol del Amego.....


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Obiwan odia a Asensio,4motion odia a Kroos y yo odio a Benzema,todos contentos



Aunque la haya metido


----------



## Señor Moscoso (17 Abr 2022)

Pues nada, lo que deciamos aqui


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Th89 (17 Abr 2022)

MAMEN PUERCOS


----------



## kicorv (17 Abr 2022)

A ver si se inventan TELEKINEXIA con falta para anular el gol. Espérate


----------



## Chichimango (17 Abr 2022)

Faltaba el gol de Benzema, trololo


----------



## 11kjuan (17 Abr 2022)

Vamos piperos, hijos de puta.


----------



## Suprimo (17 Abr 2022)

Y gol del amego, Real Madrit ganador de la Liga


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Esta segunda parte a destacar:

1.- Rodrygo EXCELENTE
2.- El Cerdilla no se ha presentado a jugar....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

El Madrid este año nos está troleando a todos...

Hemos ganado otra vez gracias a melodías!!!!!


----------



## ccc (17 Abr 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Que la mamen que la sigan mamando 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edu.R (17 Abr 2022)

Los del descanso A COMER RABO Y A COMER RABO


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

Como ha cambiado el partido con el cambio de ausencio....


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Abr 2022)

mierda, otra jornada que le salvan el culo al espaguetti....


goool y tal...


----------



## HDR (17 Abr 2022)

Yo nací siendo del Real Madrid.


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Lopetegui tírate tírate.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lomo Plateado (17 Abr 2022)

Salvamos a Carletto una semana más???????


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2022)

Flipante lo de las remontadas este año...

Esta liga ya sí que está ganada


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (17 Abr 2022)

Otra remuntada


----------



## 4motion (17 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Como ha cambiado el partido con el cambio de ausencio....



Hijo puta.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## loquehayqueoir (17 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Obiwan odia a Asensio,4motion odia a Kroos y yo odio a Benzema,todos contentos



Tienes un PM para ver si compras lotería conmigo.


----------



## Otrasvidas (17 Abr 2022)

Arriba España. A chuparla, palanganas


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Esta segunda parte a destacar:
> 
> 1.- Rodrygo EXCELENTE
> 2.- El Cerdilla no se ha presentado a jugar....



Carletto estaba por ayudar a Lopetegui, pero el vasco es testarudo eh??


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Como ha cambiado el partido con el cambio de ausencio....



Que le den el man of the match


----------



## Gorrión (17 Abr 2022)

El equipo mas trol de la historia, per debajo del Eintrach.


----------



## Chichimango (17 Abr 2022)

Espero que los del batallón de suicidio lo dejen para la semana que viene.


----------



## ccc (17 Abr 2022)

AL ITALIANO hay que echarlo: *Casi perdemos por su culpa.

Desde cuando hay que felicitarlo por estar cagandola siempre? *


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

Buah, entra la magia!!!! Mariano el killer!!!!!!


----------



## HDR (17 Abr 2022)

Pone 2-3, pero el verdadero marcador ahora mismo es 1-4

Ni robando.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Tienes un PM para ver si compras lotería conmigo.



La verdad es que ahí lo hizo casi todo Rodrygo,meter esa ahí es lo que se exige a un delantero del Madrid...


----------



## Lomo Plateado (17 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> AL ITALIANO hay que echarlo: *Casi perdemos por su culpa.
> 
> Desde cuando hay que felicitarlo por estar cagandola siempre? *



Apostaría a que eres un follamourinhos


----------



## ccc (17 Abr 2022)

Es que al final ha puesto el equipo que os he dicho en el minuto 15 del partido poniendo a Nacho y Rodrygo. Y el que sobraba era Modric o Kroos, no Camavinga. Pero es muy facil siempre dejar en el banco a los mismos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2022)

No hay audio de Rac3 en este partido?


----------



## xilebo (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Señor Moscoso (17 Abr 2022)

Loosertegui no defrauda


----------



## Th89 (17 Abr 2022)

Las plañideras en los descansos son la clave. Contragafe.

Esta noche voy a disfrutar viendo al payaso de Escoria.


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Abr 2022)

Otro partido arbitrario para sostener a El Trampas, perdonando la roja a Caraminga en la primera parte.

Robontada


----------



## HArtS (17 Abr 2022)

PERO TERMÍNALO!!!!


----------



## loquehayqueoir (17 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> mierda, otra jornada que le salvan el culo al espaguetti....



El espagueti tiene sus puntos débiles, pero decir que se gana a pesar del espagueti y se pierde por culpa del espagueti es muy poco serio.


----------



## Suprimo (17 Abr 2022)

Todavía terminan el campeonato con 90 pvntos


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (17 Abr 2022)

anceloti no tiene flor, tiene CEJA


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Abr 2022)

A que pita penalty ..


----------



## Señor Moscoso (17 Abr 2022)

Ojo que pita penalti?


----------



## Lomo Plateado (17 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> AL ITALIANO hay que echarlo: *Casi perdemos por su culpa.
> 
> Desde cuando hay que felicitarlo por estar cagandola siempre? *



Anda que si os hiciesen caso ....estaríamos cada temporada con un Vanderlei Luxemburgo haciendo el mongolo. Parecéis tertulianos del chiringuito


----------



## Otrasvidas (17 Abr 2022)

Pita ya, hijoputa


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

penalty?


----------



## ccc (17 Abr 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Apostaría a que eres un follamourinhos



No, pero estoy hasta los huevos de del Bosque y cosas por estilo, cuando lo que se necesita es un entrenador que defina un estilo de juego y que construya un equipo (que es de lo que iba cuando se largo Ronaldo); pero nada 5 anyo de reconstruccion y los que quedan si renovamos a Modric y co; y lo mejor es que no viniera Mbappe, entonces deberian rodar cabezas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

Siii joder siii!!!
Esta victoria es por melodías!!!!


----------



## HArtS (17 Abr 2022)

Hasta que empate el Sevilla...


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Abr 2022)

Robontada de El Trampas en La Lija de las arbitrariedades


----------



## xilebo (17 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> penalty?



Dijiste 2-4, casi aciertas, lastima el gol anulado al madrid


----------



## Chichimango (17 Abr 2022)

Chinpón!!!


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (17 Abr 2022)

Los que decían que había que echar a Ancelotti y esas cosas...

A COMER RABO.

La mejor remontada del año. LA MEJOR.


----------



## fachacine (17 Abr 2022)

No he visto algo más hijodeputa que este árbitro, lo más descarado que he visto en mi puta vida


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No hay audio de Rac3 en este partido?



    
Me sumo a la petición!!!


----------



## HArtS (17 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Lopetegui tírate tírate.



Lo he dicho siempre, Lopetegui es un *pésimo *entrenador, lo demostró en el Madrid y lo ha demostrado en Sevilla.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

Bueno mañana veremos que reacciona el Frankfurt en su estadio, risas aseguradas.


----------



## Lomo Plateado (17 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> No, pero estoy hasta los huevos de del Bosque y cosas por estilo, cuando lo que se necesita es un entrenador que defina un estilo de juego y que construya un equipo (que es de lo que iba cuando se largo Ronaldo); pero nada 5 anyo de reconstruccion y los que quedan si renovamos a Modric y co; y lo mejor es que no viniera Mbappe, entonces deberian rodar cabezas.



Con del bosque jugábamos al fútbol, con mourinhos éramos el hazmerreír de Europa.


----------



## _Suso_ (17 Abr 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Este partido lo vamos a ganar y fácil



Yo casi que me voy autocitando nivel dios y thanks a mí por favor


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Abr 2022)

La roja perdonada a Caraminga puede valer una Lija


----------



## Gorrión (17 Abr 2022)

Pues ya estaría la Liga, ahora centrarse en Champions.


----------



## 11kjuan (17 Abr 2022)

Pues nada un poquito más cerca de la liga.
Lo del cerdilla quedará en los libros de historia como aquel equipo que aspiraba a mucho y se quedó en nada.

Que tengan buena noche.
Taluec


----------



## Lomo Plateado (17 Abr 2022)

Árbitro a la Whirlpool


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno mañana veremos que reacciona el Frankfurt en su estadio, risas aseguradas.



Algun aleman sigue de fiesta no lo dudes...


----------



## ccc (17 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Los que decían que había que echar a Ancelotti y esas cosas...
> 
> A COMER RABO.
> 
> La mejor remontada del año. LA MEJOR.



En todo caso, comeras rabo tu.

Y al italiano hay que echarlo. Lo entiendes? Es lo que hay cuando no eres resultadista; a diferencia de ti, que ahora estas reclamando, yo no cambio de opinion.

El italiano de mierda ha puesto en la segunda parte el 11 que dije yo. ERES IDIOTA? CORTO? O A TI QUE TE PASA? IMBECIL


----------



## HATE (17 Abr 2022)

Ojala todas las temporadas del Madrid fuesen como esta.

Menudo descojone.

A ver como termina.


----------



## Epsilon69 (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me sumo a la petición!!!


----------



## el ruinas II (17 Abr 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Con del bosque jugábamos al fútbol, con mourinhos éramos el hazmerreír de Europa.



del bosque es el mayor hijo de puta que paso por el madrid en toda su historia


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Abr 2022)

En serio, El Trampas toda esta temporada tenía al comite arbitrario en nómina. Ha sido La lija de las arbitrariedades para sostener a El Trampas ahí arriba. 

La lija está corrupta


----------



## Edu.R (17 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> En todo caso, comeras rabo tu.
> 
> Y al italiano hay que echarlo. Lo entiendes? Es lo que hay cuando no eres resultadista; a diferencia de ti, que ahora estas reclamando, yo no cambio de opinion.
> 
> El italiano de mierda ha puesto en la segunda parte el 11 que dije yo. ERES IDIOTA? CORTO? O A TI QUE TE PASA? IMBECIL



Come Rabbbvvo, cabrón   

Que hemos ganado la Liga HOSTIA


----------



## AlterEgoYo (17 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> AL ITALIANO hay que echarlo: *Casi perdemos por su culpa.
> 
> Desde cuando hay que felicitarlo por estar cagandola siempre? *



O sea, el equipo líder claro en la liga, y en semis de Champions tras vencer a dos equipos con muchos más recursos.

Pero hay que echarlo.

En qué mundo de piperos y tertulias de taberna residís, qué planeta paralelo habitáis para decir en serio estas cosas?


----------



## fred (17 Abr 2022)

Nadie va a pensar en Cristobal Soria? no teneis corazón.


----------



## Suprimo (17 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno mañana veremos que reacciona el Frankfurt en su estadio, risas aseguradas.



Ya lo he dicho antes, les vienen 3 partidos en sólo 7 días y sin Pedri ni Piquetes, todo muy intedezante porque no tienen que fallar en ninguno...


----------



## Fiodor (17 Abr 2022)

Llevó décadas viendo partidos del Madrid, pero pocos tan acojonantes como el de esta noche... Una primera parte de mierda y una segunda parte que ha barrido al Sevilla... Tres goles y uno anulado en el campo del Sevilla... Menudo subidón...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Abr 2022)

*NI ROBANDO AL MADRID MAFIA DE ARBITROS DEL FARSA*
*
NI ROBANDO AL MADRID PODEIS
*
*HIJOS DE LA GRANDISIMA PUTA*


----------



## Lomo Plateado (17 Abr 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> del bosque es el mayor hijo de puta que paso por el madrid en toda su historia



Que Eres ? El vedel de la masía?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Abr 2022)

*GOL LEGAL DEL REAL MADRID ANULADO*
*
Y DOS MINUTOS Y MEDIO AÑADIDOS SOBRE LOS SIETE MINUTOS AÑADIDOS
*
*A QUE SE DEBEN ESOS DOS MINUTOS Y MEDIO AÑADIDOS EXTRA???? A QUE?????*


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Así va el VAR....

Del partido Atleti - Español.... Hermoso señalando a árbitro la jugada... ¿ Ésto no es sancionable ?


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Abr 2022)

Roja perdonada por decreto a Caraminga


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Abr 2022)

buen intento pero no cuela

camavinga no le derriba en ningun momento

y ahora explica por que sale lesionado el del sevilla sin que camavinga le de una patada o le pise o etc

te lo explico yo : porque en la carrera se lesiona el JETA del sevilla que pretende hacer creer que camavinga le ha pateado
cuando ha sido cuerpo con cuerpo y la pierna que mete no le derriba en ningun momento sino que le gana la posicion


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Abr 2022)

Lija corrupta


----------



## El Lonchafinista (17 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Así va el VAR....
> 
> Del partido Atleti - Español.... Hermoso señalando a árbitro la jugada... ¿ Ésto no es sancionable ?



Te quejaras jajaja la expulsion de kongdobia es de risa


----------



## cebollo (17 Abr 2022)

El truco de Ancelotti, sacas un 11 horrible para que luego los cambios parezcan geniales.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Te quejaras jajaja la expulsion de kongdobia es de risa



Antes de opinar, pásate por el hilo del Atleti y léete lo que he puesto al respecto, por favor....


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Abr 2022)

*Robontada*


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Así va el VAR....
> 
> Del partido Atleti - Español.... Hermoso señalando a árbitro la jugada... ¿ Ésto no es sancionable ?



Pero bueno, esto no me lo esperaba de ti... Todavia llorando?


----------



## xilebo (17 Abr 2022)

*Simplemente Real Madrid*


----------



## fred (17 Abr 2022)

Me descojono viendo Real Madrid tv,los goles en contra los ponen una vez y creo que a doble velocidad,jaja que grandes.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pero bueno, esto no me lo esperaba de ti... Todavia llorando?



Sois subnormales....

Ya sabes lo que he opinado sobre lo que ha pasado en ese partido... Ahora te pregunto ¿ Ves normal que Hermoso le señale en la pantalla al arbi la jugada ???? ... En fin... Si lo ves bien es que eres más tonto de lo que pienso...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Abr 2022)

explicacion de la "remontada"
es decir : cual ha sido la correcion de la CAGADA un millon de cagueto ancelotti :

en la segunda parte :

defensa : carvajal militao nacho alaba ------ > la defensa que tendrias que haber puesto desde el minuto 1 puto viejo italiANO

centro : valverde en el centro , no tirado a una banda pedazo de puto viejo italiANO
acaso no has visto la de balones que ha recuperado valverde en el centro?? y como empujaba la jugada hacia adelante??
mirate el partido de nuevo viejo de mierda que ya no das para mas

delantera : rodrygo

el 11 de la segunda parte es el 11 con el que tendria que haber salido desde el inicio
pero el cagueto sigue con sus experimentos en partidos CLAVE

por cierto :
ausencio en su linea
claro que si campeon : titular y que te aumenten el sueldo que te lo has ganado
largo de vuelta al mallorca PAQUETE


----------



## El Lonchafinista (17 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Antes de opinar, pásate por el hilo del Atleti y léete lo que he puesto al respecto, por favor....



Si para estar opinando tengo que entrar hilos hilos, sinceramente en lineas generales el atletico lo putearon hoy y yo tengo claro que los 30M de arabia manda, el farsa tiene que ser segundo para poder tener su madrid vs barca los jeques no hay mas.

Ojo a mi estos equipos me la sudan, yo soy del Tenerife


----------



## Vanatico (17 Abr 2022)

Gen para remontar partidos.
La liga "Pa la saca".
Halaaa Madrid!!


----------



## Edge2 (17 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Sois subnormales....
> 
> Ya sabes lo que he opinado sobre lo que ha pasado en ese partido... Ahora te pregunto ¿ Ves normal que Hermoso le señale en la pantalla al arbi la jugada ???? ... En fin... Si lo ves bien es que eres más tonto de lo que pienso...



Por que insultas? crees que soy @artemis No hace falta insultar...


----------



## Fiodor (17 Abr 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El truco de Ancelotti, sacas un 11 horrible para que luego los cambios parezcan geniales.



Más bien creo que ha sido Lopetegui el que ha dicho a sus jugadores que salgan la primera parte a muerte... En la segunda parte el hundimiento físico del Sevilla ha sido espectacular. Han perdido casi todos lo balones divididos contra el Madrid, eso tiene mucho mérito...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Si para estar opinando tengo que entrar hilos hilos, sinceramente en lineas generales el atletico lo putearon hoy y yo tengo claro que los 30M de arabia manda, el farsa tiene que ser segundo para poder tener su madrid vs barca los jeques no hay mas.
> 
> Ojo a mi estos equipos me la sudan, yo soy del Tenerife



¿ Al Atleti lo putearon ?.... Ya te digo yo que sí....
Al Español para naaaaadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... Lo han tratado deliciosamente....


Vete a cagar anda ¡¡¡¡


----------



## xilebo (17 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Por que insultas? crees que soy @artemis No hace falta insultar...



Perder en el ultimo segundo del partido y de penalty, duele....


----------



## el ruinas II (17 Abr 2022)

la verdad es que el madrid esta teniendo un final de liga y champions espectacular, yo esperaba que a estas alturas iba a estar completamente fundido, pero se ve que modric, benzema y kroos aun tienen fuelle los hijos de puta. Y por cierto, rodrygo ha marcado dos goles importantisimos hoy y contra el chelsea, al final parece que no es tan malo como se dice por ahi


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Abr 2022)

No van a ejplicar por qué no ve la roja Caraminga? 

Las rojas están que las tiran cuando juegan otros equipos, pero ves un partido de El Trampas y parece que está projibido sacarles una roja.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Abr 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Más bien creo que ha sido Lopetegui el que ha dicho a sus jugadores que salgan la primera parte a muerte... En la segunda parte el hundimiento físico del Sevilla ha sido espectacular. Han perdido casi todos lo balones divididos contra el Madrid, eso tiene mucho mérito...



otros 2 lesionados mas...


----------



## El Lonchafinista (17 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ Al Atleti lo putearon ?.... Ya te digo yo que sí....
> Al Español para naaaaadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... Lo han tratado deliciosamente....
> 
> 
> Vete a cagar anda ¡¡¡¡



Si ahora la expulsion de kongdobia es cojonuda y el penalti de raul de tomás casi ni lo pitan


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Por que insultas? crees que soy @artemis No hace falta insultar...



Me has dicho llorón cuando sabes perfectamente que el partido ha sido una basura arbitral.... Y me toca los cojones que alguien que considero un forero " legal " me venga con esas.... Es lo que hay...


----------



## Edu.R (17 Abr 2022)

El tema es que el árbitro ha cometido un error en contra del Sevilla y varios en contra del Real Madrid... pero la única que cuenta es la del Sevilla.

El árbitro igualmente ha hecho un partido muy flojito. Pero vaya, que aquí se ha equivocado para todos los lados.


----------



## ccc (17 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> explicacion de la "remontada"
> es decir : cual ha sido la correcion de la CAGADA un millon de cagueto ancelotti :
> 
> en la segunda parte :
> ...



Pero nada, que aqui la gente lo defendera como siempre:

Es mas, hoy ha hecho una vairante realmente buena y es poner a Alaba de lateral y a Nacho de central; y Nacho de central es muy buena opcion, porque Alaba de lateral te aporta cosas. Alternativa, por cierto, el burro italiano no ha utilizado en todo el anyo y ha preferido poner a Marcelo.

Es que sinceramente,

PSG: 2 partidos en los que dimos pena ajena y en los que remontamos en base a las circumstancias (Casemiro tenia tarjeta, por lo que puso a Valverde,...)
BCN: nos meten 4 en casa y ha sido un sinvivir porque veiamos que la liga se nos perdia y ademas le hemos dado alas al rival, en vez de hundirlos.
Chelsea: El partido de vuelta fue obsceno, que ibamos perdiendo 0-3 y nos estaban meando por todas partes.

Y aun ahi gente, que en base a unicamente los resultados, dice que el puto viejo tiene que continuar: Pues vale.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (17 Abr 2022)

BROOOTAL


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Perder en el ultimo segundo del partido y de penalty, duele....



Penalty... Dice,,,,,

Llámalo robo a mano armada; pero eso no era penalty.... Y sí, perder por un robo a mano armada en el último minuto, pues jode...


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Abr 2022)

Cuando jueba El Trampas, parece que los arbitrarios tienen un reglamento especial.


----------



## DRIDMA (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Lonchafinista (17 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El tema es que el árbitro ha cometido un error en contra del Sevilla y varios en contra del Real Madrid... pero la única que cuenta es la del Sevilla.
> 
> El árbitro igualmente ha hecho un partido muy flojito. Pero vaya, que aquí se ha equivocado para todos los lados.



Pero tu has visto quien coño es el Arbitro del VAR? Villanueva tio, ese tio es un desastre cagandola por los campos de segunda siempre, es que no eniendo nada, el nivel del arbitraje español es muy paco junto con las presiones de la federacion.


----------



## fred (17 Abr 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> 1la verdad es que el madrid esta teniendo un final de liga y champions espectaculaer, yo essperaba que a estas alturas iba a estar completamente fundido, pero se ve que modric, benzema y kroos aun tienen fuelle los hijos de puta. Y por cierto, rodrygo ha marcado dos goles importatisimos hoy y contra el chelsea, al final parece que no es tan malo como se dice por ahi



El calvo Pintus es un crack y en las celebraciones parece una persona entrañable,les debe dar una caña cojonuda pero sonriendo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> 34



35


----------



## xilebo (17 Abr 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>


----------



## Alec Trevelyan (17 Abr 2022)

Ancelotti se está sacando el rabo jugando con los mismos 13 todo el año. Liga prácticamente en el bolsillo y semis de Champions.
Los partidos están siendo brutalmente emocionantes.

El año que viene fuera los lastres: Bale, Isco, Marcelo y Jovic.
Dentro: Mbappe, Rudiger, un lateral derecho y se lía.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (17 Abr 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



NO he visto el partido lo he seguido por aquí como DIOS manda. lo veo por primera vez ahora y eso no es mano.


----------



## Th89 (17 Abr 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Es que es dantesco.

Lo ha mirado 300 veces para autoconvencerse de que ahí había mano. Menudo hijo de mil putas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Abr 2022)

To la ejpaña furbolera hablando de los robos de El trampas jornada tras jornada. 

Pero los panfletos merengues parece que ven otros partidos que nadie ve. Está projibido mencionar robos de El Trampas.

Hoy terminan con 11 jugadores sobre el campo porque El Trampas no puede ver una roja y quedarse con 10, con La Lija en juebo...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> *GOL LEGAL DEL REAL MADRID ANULADO*
> 
> *Y DOS MINUTOS Y MEDIO AÑADIDOS SOBRE LOS SIETE MINUTOS AÑADIDOS*
> 
> *A QUE SE DEBEN ESOS DOS MINUTOS Y MEDIO AÑADIDOS EXTRA???? A QUE?????*



porque es madridista....


loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El espagueti tiene sus puntos débiles, pero decir que se gana a pesar del espagueti y se pierde por culpa del espagueti es muy poco serio.



a ver, esta claro que para bueno y para malo el maximo responsable del devenir del grupo es el entrenador.

no podemos negar nadie yo creo, que en general la sensacion que teniamos casi todos de la plantilla antes de empezar el curso era de que no daba para ganar ningun titulo y practicamente la misma plantilla del año pasado (mas alaba, camavinga mas adelante y alguno que olvido) Carletto la tiene a dos partidos de una final de champions y lider destacado en liga... a nivel de resultados no se le puede achacar mucho yo creo.

pero igual que cuando se pierde se hablan de sensaciones cuando se gana tambien. y las mias, y creo que de muchos, es que la plantilla esta mal gestionada porque entre otras cosas, tienen mas peso los que en el pasado fueron grandes y ahora estan en decadencia que los jovenes con potencial. y eso es achacable al entrenador. 

igual que me parece achacable al entrenador que pierdas el average contra tu directo rival por la liga perdiendo de manera humillante en tu casa ante el porque te da por jugar sin delantero centro porque no le das confianza a tus sulplentes. igual que hoy deja a nacho , defensa de lo mas decente que tiene para poner en el lateral a vazquez y cambiar de banda a carvajal....

y si sigo hablando de sensaciones tengo la sensacion de que el madrid esta en semifinales como podria estar en la calle desde octavos porque contra los franceses no jugaron una mierda hasta el minuto 70. el problema que tengo, y eso admito que pueda ser mio, es que creo que el factor fisico puede pasar factura, y acabe pasandolo cuando no queden jornadas para poder reaccionar. 

si, es cierto que en mis comentarios de barra de bar, sobre todo en mitad del partido, hay mucho forofismo, estan bastante exagerados, pero honestamente, y esto lo digo mas sereno, si se quiere aspirar a consolidar una plantilla de futuro es imprescindible un entrenador que no tenga reparos en mandar a tomar por el culo a esos que hace cinco años levantaron la orejona pero ahora no dan el nivel, y tengo muy claro que ese no es el actual. dicho esto, ojala gane todo, pero ojala se vaya pronto.


----------



## petro6 (17 Abr 2022)

Árbitro hijo de puta. Para el Madrid ganar una Liga es más dificil que una Champions.

PD A mamarla culerdos e indios.


----------



## Vanatico (17 Abr 2022)

Alec Trevelyan dijo:


> El año que viene fuera los lastres: Bale, Isco, Marcelo y Jovic.
> Dentro: Mbappe, Rudiger, un lateral derecho y se lía.



Florentino hara la presentacion del nuevo Santiago Bernabeu con Mbappe y Haaland.
Esta firmado ya todo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Cuando jueba El Trampas, parece que los arbitrarios tienen un reglamento especial.



el Trampas hoy no ha jugado : el VARsa juega mañana


----------



## xilebo (17 Abr 2022)

*Cuántas llevan ya...*


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Abr 2022)

estos hijos de puta arbitros del VARsa son los que han puteado hoy al Madrid :



>


----------



## petro6 (17 Abr 2022)

ESTA SEMANA HA SIDO PERFECTA

JAJAAJJAAJJAJAJA, sólo falta que el puercalona la diñe mañana.


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Abr 2022)

Soy del Atleti y nos viene mejor la derrota de El Cerdilla, porque La Lija está vendida. Pero si hay que decir que El Trampas ha tangao a El Cerdilla, se dice y no pasa na.


----------



## 11kjuan (17 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> En serio, El Trampas toda esta temporada tenía al comite arbitrario en nómina. Ha sido La lija de las arbitrariedades para sostener a El Trampas ahí arriba.
> 
> La lija está corrupta



Que te calles ya, puto pesao tío.


----------



## xilebo (17 Abr 2022)

*Resurrección de campeonato*

El *Madrid* sale de la tumba en la segunda parte y se lleva una victoria trascendental con un gol de *Benzema*. Desastre arbitral: penalti de *Diego Carlos* no señalado, expulsión perdonada a *Camavinga*, gol anulado a *Vinicius*...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Abr 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> ESTA SEMANA HA SIDO PERFECTA
> 
> JAJAAJJAAJJAJAJA, sólo falta que el puercalona la diñe mañana.



pues ya lo puse aqui hoy 
cuidado con el cadiz que se esta jugando la permanencia
y no descartaria una sorpresa en el eintrach nou


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> el Trampas hoy no ha jugado : el VARsa juega mañana



Entre El Trampas y El Farsa, La Lija está corrupta


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Abr 2022)

El Trampas y El Farsa tienen un rejlamento especial a medida para ellos dos. 

Y luego hay otro rejlamento arbitrario a medida para perjudicar al Atleti. 

y luego hay otro rejlamento arbitrario para cada partido, según convebga cada jornada.

En La Lija hay muchos rejlamentos.


----------



## cebollo (17 Abr 2022)

Ancelotti no nos lee pero aun así le dejo la chuleta por aquí.

Courtois.
Carvajal Militao Alaba Mendy
Modric Casemiro Valverde
Rodrygo Benzema Vinicius

Relevos mas o menos fiables, Nacho en defensa, Camavinga en centro del campo y Bale en ataque. Fin.


----------



## filets (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Abr 2022)

Y de la tarjeta roja a Caraminga qué se sabe?

La jornada anterior se la perdonaron a Casimiro

y la anterior...

La Lija estaba vendida antes de empezar


----------



## ccc (17 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> porque es madridista....
> 
> a ver, esta claro que para bueno y para malo el maximo responsable del devenir del grupo es el entrenador.
> 
> ...



Muy buena reflexion.

Y para anyadir dire que vamos a ganar la liga jugando contra el peor barcelona de la historia, equipo que ni se ha clasificado para los octavos de final de la champions y que daba y sigue dando pena ajena.

Nadie, pero nadie, y con 12 puntos de ventaja a falta de 8 partidos daba al madrid como campeon 100% y es que la dinamica y juego del equipo ha sido una mierda, tal y como nos tiene acostumbrados Ancelotti. Es por eso que hoy respiramos y estamos mas tranquilos, porque el equipo no nos da ninguna confianza

Ancelotti se tiene que largar, aunque claro, despues llega Florentimo y es capaz de ponernos a ZZ de nuevo y volvemos a estar en las mismas de siempre.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Y de la tarjeta roja a Caraminga qué se sabe?
> 
> La jornada anterior se la perdonaron a Casimiro
> 
> ...



la jugada está explicada en este hilo : el jeta del sevilla se lesiona en carreara solo , meter la pierna sin derribarle ni patearle etcs no es falta
¿o como explicas que se lesione el del sevilla sin que camavinga le de una patada o le pise etc?

aprende a leer : no seas PATETICO!!!


----------



## Th89 (17 Abr 2022)

Y otra noche que me iré a dormir a pierna suelta tras ver biliar a mis cómicos favoritos gracias a mi Medris.

Vaya semanita llevan los antis, solo falta que mañana en el Eintrach Spotify palmen los culerdos


----------



## pepitoburbujas (17 Abr 2022)

Camarerooooo, otra de Épica!

Últimamente estamos asistiendo a partidos difíciles de explicar desde lo que se supone la lógica.

Veníamos de una prórroga jodida, era de esperar una superioridad física clara del sevilla, que estaba descansado. Y sin embargo hemos acabado mejor que ellos.

La primera parte ha sido de torrija total. Yo esperaba a Alaba de lateral izdo y Nacho de central, pero nos ha sorprendido con Carvajal de L. izdo, cosa que espero nunca más se repita. Porque no es su puesto y ha dejado el sitio al infumable Lucas Vázquez, cuya pérdida ha sido la causa del primer gol. Y no es la primera ni la segunda. 

Por cierto que en la radio decían que el gol primero debió ser anulado porque había uno del sevilla demasiado cerca de la barrera o algo así. Que ya empieza la gente a rabiar con el arbitraje, y hoy ha perjudicado al Madrid. Primero por no pitar un penalti claro. Luego anula un gol más que dudoso a Vinicius. Ahora todo el mundo a quejarse de la no expulsión de Camavinga. Lo entiendo, debe de fastidiar mucho mucho que vayas ganando 2-0 y acabes palmando dándote un baño.

Hablando de Camavinga, yo soy defensor del chaval y pido que juegue más, pero no puede salir como una cabra loca porque le toman la matrícula y le van a sacar tarjeta siempre. Ya no es la primera vez que le pasa.

Valverde estoy de acuerdo que en el medio es mejor. Kroos ya sabemos lo que nos da y lo que no, a mi cada vez me gusta menos por lo que ralentiza el juego. Cambio asegurado, y si se enfada, se siente.

Luego Rodrygo es muy bueno. Nada de venderlo ni cederlo, aunque sea ventajista decirlo ahora. Es rápido, juega donde no es su mejor posición y lo hace bien. Y tiene cabeza. Es muy joven también. La última jugada con Vini...jejeje.

La liga está ganada, pero más que los 3 puntos lo mejor ha sido la sensación final; otra ramuntada épica, viniendo de una prórroga jodidísima el martes, en un campo donde no había ganado nadie. Y al final los cansados parecían el Sevilla, porque los estaban avasallando con juego, con fútbol. 



Ese audio de la RAC, que ya está tardando


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> la jugada está explicada en este hilo : el jeta del sevilla se lesiona en carreara solo , meter la pierna sin derribarle ni patearle etcs no es falta
> ¿o como explicas que se lesione el del sevilla sin que camavinga le de una patada o le pise etc?
> 
> aprende a leer : no seas PATETICO!!!



No, me refiero cuando le mete la pierna y le derriba sin tocar el balón ni nada. Caraminga derriba al del Cerdilla en una entrada peligrosa, entrando con las dos piernas, golpeando al jugador del Cerdilla y derribándole. Eso era segunda amarilla clara, con el rejlamento en la mano que le aplican a otros equipos. A esa jugada clave me refiero. Von el Cerdilla ganando 2-0. Si El Trampas se queda con 10, la robontada habría sido muy complicada.

Regalito de La Lija vendida a El Trampas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Abr 2022)

luego dicen que la liga es aburrida y tal...


----------



## Xequinfumfa (18 Abr 2022)

Cuando íbamos 2-0 is juro que he estado a punto de entrar en el foro y escribir: "tranquilos, que esto se gana". Lo veía clarísimo. 

La Liga es nuestra. Orgullosísimo de este equipo. Se vienen muchos años de gloria y de hegemonía futbolística en España y en Europa. 

Hola Madrid, bitches!!!

P.S. Camavinga es Dios. En cuanto tenga dos o tres años más de experiencia va a ser una locura. 
P.S.S. Rodrygo no se toca. Dejad tranquilo al chaval, que va a ser un pelotero cojonudo. Igual no será nunca titular indiscutible, pero va a tener una gran carrera en el Madrid.


----------



## cebollo (18 Abr 2022)

Cuando los locutores de Movistar empiezan a hablar bajito y con miedo sabes que el Madri va a remontar.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Abr 2022)

la jornada anterior perdonaron una amarilla a CasiMiro y unos minutos después cometió otra falta de amarilla en la que sí vio la tatjeta. Pero debió ver roja por esas dos entradas. Vio sólo una amarilla. La Lija de las arbitrariedades a favor de El Trampas cada jornada.

A otros equipos le caen las tarjetas rojas hasta por reclamar una falta recibida, como le pasó a Joao con el arbitrario ese de socio de la peña esa Merengue


----------



## sinosuke (18 Abr 2022)

El año pasado en esa misma ciudad robaron dos partidos al Madrid (contra el Sevilla y contra el Betis) porque por decreto ley tenía que ganar la liga el Patético.....


Hoy ha sido jugar contra 12 como casi siempre...y aun así se ha ganado


.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Abr 2022)

Esta temporada La Lija estaba vendida a El Trampas. 

Le han robado puntos cada jornada al Atleti con todo tipo de arbitrariedades y hemos visto arbitrariedades espeluznantes a favor de El Trampas. 

Las arbitrariedades en La Lija son un escándalo durante todas las jornadas. 

Hay un poquito de fúrbol en la Lija de las arbitratiedades.


----------



## HDR (18 Abr 2022)

El Madrid empezó la temporada dándose con un canto en los dientes si ganaba la Liga, con una plantilla absurda. Ahora tenemos la Liga ganada y compitiendo por la Champions como el que más. 

No me digáis que Ancelotti se tiene que ir porque me cago en la puta. Plantilla de 15 jugadores. Tiene que seguir.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> No, me refiero cuando le mete la pierna y le derriba sin tocar el balón ni nada. Caraminga derriba al del Cerdilla en una entrada peligrosa, entrando con las dos piernas, golpeando al jugador del Cerdilla y derribándole. Eso era segunda amarilla clara, con el rejlamento en la mano que le aplican a otros equipos. A esa jugada clave me refiero. Von el Cerdilla ganando 2-0. Si El Trampas se queda con 10, la robontada habría sido muy complicada.
> 
> Regalito de La Lija vendida a El Trampas.




tu arbitro del VARsa te lleva la contraria en esa jugada
demostracion mas que suficiente de que no era falta

añadido a la explicacion que te di antes y de la que no puedes explicar como el del sevilla se lesiona si camavinga no le da patada ni pisoton ninguno

por supuesto de la doble mano del sevilla ANTES que esa jugada : ANTES del 1-0, que era penalti a favor del madrid te callas, como del gol a vinicius robado etc.

que te den PATETICO!!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Abr 2022)

Y si en La Lija de las arbitrariedades les han sostenido arbitrariamente, en champiñons les han metido con calzador en cuartos y semis. 

Los fans de El Trampas hablan de magia y de Anchieloti aguantándose la risa.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> tu arbitro del VARsa te lleva la contraria en esa jugada
> demostracion mas que suficiente de que no era falta
> 
> añadido a la explicacion que te di antes y de la que no puedes explicar como el del sevilla se lesiona si camavinga no le da patada ni pisoton ninguno
> ...



Me refiero a la jugada en la que Caraminga comete una entrada de amarilla clarísima, que era la segunda y por tanto expulsión.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Abr 2022)

El Trampas con 10 y perdiendo 2-0, no consuma la robontada ni de coña.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> El Madrid empezó la temporada dándose con un canto en los dientes si ganaba la Liga, con una plantilla absurda. Ahora tenemos la Liga ganada y compitiendo por la Champions como el que más.
> 
> No me digáis que Ancelotti se tiene que ir porque me cago en la puta. Plantilla de 15 jugadores. Tiene que seguir.




otro que confunde los milagros que hace este equipo
con que esos milagros sean obra del entrenador

lo que es obra del entrenador son las autenticas CAGADAS que hace partido tras partido : hoy las ha vuelto a hacer
con las que pone al equipo en desventaja o directamente perdiendo

lo de que juega con 11 jugadores todo el año hasta reventarlos despreciando al resto de la plantilla tambien lo debes ver estupendo y meritorio


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Me refiero a la jugada en la que Caraminga comete una entrada de amarilla clarísima, que era la segunda y por tanto expulsión.



te lo pongo de nuevo
porque ademas de PATETICO se ve que eres RETRASADO :

tu arbitro del VARsa te lleva la contraria en esa jugada
demostracion mas que suficiente de que no era falta

añadido a la explicacion que te di antes y de la que no puedes explicar como el del sevilla se lesiona si camavinga no le da patada ni pisoton ninguno

*por supuesto de la doble mano del sevilla ANTES que esa jugada de camavinga : y ANTES del 1-0, que era penalti a favor del madrid *te callas, como del gol a vinicius robado etc.

que te den PATETICO!!!!


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> te lo pongo de nuevo
> porque ademas de PATETICO se ve que eres RETRASADO :
> 
> tu arbitro del VARsa te lleva la contraria en esa jugada
> ...



Es la cuarta vez que me citas pa lo mismo. Te estoy hablando de la expulsión que le perdonan a Caraminga.

De la roja a Caramibga que le perdona el arbitrario.

De la roja que dejaba a El Trampas con 10.

De esa roja que le han perdonado.

Otra vez?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Es la cuarta vez que me citas pa lo mismo. Te estoy hablando de la expulsión que le perdonan a Caraminga.
> 
> De la roja a Caramibga que le perdona el arbitrario.
> 
> ...



definitivamente eres subnormal

dejalo , te he respondido 2 veces a la puta jugada de la que me hablas , y no sabes leer

PATETICO


----------



## Roedr (18 Abr 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> la verdad es que el madrid esta teniendo un final de liga y champions espectacular, yo esperaba que a estas alturas iba a estar completamente fundido, pero se ve que modric, benzema y kroos aun tienen fuelle los hijos de puta. Y por cierto, rodrygo ha marcado dos goles importantisimos hoy y contra el chelsea,* al final parece que no es tan malo como se dice por ahi*



Dicen que es malo los mismos que decían que Vini era un paquete. Algunos llevamos tiempo diciendo que Rodrygo es un superclase.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Abr 2022)

Hasta en RAC1 se descojonan con el gol anulado de Vinicius. Eso ya te dice todo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (18 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> a ver, esta claro que para bueno y para malo el maximo responsable del devenir del grupo es el entrenador.
> 
> no podemos negar nadie yo creo, que en general la sensacion que teniamos casi todos de la plantilla antes de empezar el curso era de que no daba para ganar ningun titulo y practicamente la misma plantilla del año pasado (mas alaba, camavinga mas adelante y alguno que olvido) Carletto la tiene a dos partidos de una final de champions y lider destacado en liga... a nivel de resultados no se le puede achacar mucho yo creo.
> 
> pero igual que cuando se pierde se hablan de sensaciones cuando se gana tambien. y las mias, y creo que de muchos, es que la plantilla esta mal gestionada porque entre otras cosas, tienen mas peso los que en el pasado fueron grandes y ahora estan en decadencia que los jovenes con potencial. y eso es achacable al entrenador.



A ver, si tenemos una mala plantilla, ganamos, pero las sensaciones son malas, es porque la plantilla es mala, si lo dices tú mismo!

Ancelotti no es santo de mi devoción, pero le han dado una plantilla (como a todos los entrenadores del Madrid desde Mourinho) y le han dicho, ale, toma, gana lo más posible, y está en ello. Ha elegido su método y ya está.

Lo de los jóvenes, pues no sé. Ha hecho un trabajo espectacular con Vinicius. Ha consolidado a Militao. Sí ha sido un poco injusto con Valverde, pero tampoco tanto, jugó mucho al principio y luego tuvo COVID. Rodrygo y Camavinga han jugado más o menos lo que deben, Camavinga está muy bien como complemento o revulsivo, pero cada vez que le han dado las llaves del Ferrari ha sido un desastre. Lo intentó con Miguel Gutiérrez 5 o 6 partidos, que no es poca cosa, y fue un coladero impropio de un equipo de Primera. Desde la jornada 3 no le ha dado ni un minuto a Bale o Hazard que no le pudiese dar antes a Rodrygo o Vinicius. Lo mismo para Isco en el medio.

A mí me parece que mirado fríamente su trabajo es de notable alto/sobresaliente. No es el mejor entrenador del mundo pero tenía un trabajo que hacer y con sus herramientas, que no son las de Klopp o Guardiola, lo está haciendo muy bien. 

Y por cierto, está liga se ganó en noviembre/diciembre cuando ganamos del tirón creo recordar que a Inter, Atleti, Sevilla, Real Sociedad (que estaba en puestos de Champions) y dos veces al Athletic, jugando miércoles-domingo sin parar. Kroos estuvo a un nivel espectacular en esa racha.


----------



## Phoenician (18 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Y si en La Lija de las arbitrariedades les han sostenido arbitrariamente, en champiñons les han metido con calzador en cuartos y semis.
> 
> Los fans de El Trampas hablan de magia y de Anchieloti aguantándose la risa.



Sólo decir: 

A MAMARLA HIJOSDEPUTA!!!
JAJAJAJA!


----------



## Edge2 (18 Abr 2022)

Grandes y justos resultados del aleti y el magerit...


----------



## Phoenician (18 Abr 2022)

El árbitro MIENTE cuando se señala el bíceps. Se tenía que haber señalado los COJONES. No la pita porque no le sale de los cojones.

JAJAJAJA!!!


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (18 Abr 2022)

Menos mal que no tenemos que jugar la Copa del Rey el próximo fin de semana. Rotar algo contra el Osasuna y llegar descansados a las semifinales mientras el City se juega la liga.

Hay que darle las gracias a quien nos eliminara, que ni puta idea.


----------



## petro6 (18 Abr 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Menos mal que no tenemos que jugar la Copa del Rey el próximo fin de semana. Rotar algo contra el Osasuna y llegar descansados a las semifinales mientras el City se juega la liga.
> 
> Hay que darle las gracias a quien nos eliminara, que ni puta idea.



El puto Bilbao.


----------



## Chichimango (18 Abr 2022)

La victoria de hoy es importantísima, tremenda. Se podía perder y yo creo que tampoco se hubiera acabado el mundo, pero el Madrid ha tenido un golpe de orgullo y ha terminado remontando. Eso es una bofetada a sus rivales, en especial al Barça, que en el descanso ya se veían en la pomada otra vez. Y un Barça sin objetivos es un Barça desmotivado, que se le puede venir completamente abajo al jardinero. El mes que queda de competición se les va a hacer eterno...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (18 Abr 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> El árbitro MIENTE cuando se señala el bíceps. Se tenía que haber señalado los COJONES. No la pita porque no le sale de los cojones.
> 
> JAJAJAJA!!!



Es un hijo de puta, apuntando a la pantalla con el dedo para hacer teatrillo para anular el gol cuando todos hemos visto la verdad


----------



## Uchiha Madara (18 Abr 2022)

Si todo sale según lo previsto yo creo que el sábado ya tenemos la liga en nuestras manos.


----------



## 8=> (18 Abr 2022)

Brutal Ancelotti, el mejor entrenador del mundo. No nos lo merecemos.

#GrazieCarlo

Los babosos desdentaos piperazos haters de todos los entrenadores como @ccc @Xequinfumfa y demás sacos de mierda infrahumana que le coman la polla al italiano. Los que quieren echarle para poner nada más y nada menos que a Xabi Alonso que no tiene ninguna experiencia pero ellos se imaginan que es muy bueno por sus cojones piperos. Como si pones un becario al mando de la empresa más exitosa y laureada del mundo. Son así de putos retrasados los babosos.


----------



## Moss (18 Abr 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> El puto Bilbao.



Mas bien diría que nos eliminó Ancelotti con uno de sus partidos raros


----------



## Moss (18 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Y si en La Lija de las arbitrariedades les han sostenido arbitrariamente, en champiñons les han metido con calzador en cuartos y semis.
> 
> Los fans de El Trampas hablan de magia y de Anchieloti aguantándose la risa.



Llorar del arbitraje ya es el único titulo al que podéis aspirar este año, el de subnormales profundos


----------



## Edu.R (18 Abr 2022)

Si ganamos en Pamplona, el Barcelona necesitaría estar a más de 19 puntos (Le faltarían 6 partidos por jugar) el jueves (Esto es imposible), o a 16 puntos el domingo. Ahora mismo está a 15 puntos.

Entonces podríamos ser campeones si ganamos en Pamplona, y el Barcelona saca como mucho 2 puntos en los próximos 3 partidos. Y el Atleti también tiene que dejarse al menos un empate (Porque está a 15, con 15 por jugar, aunque tendría que ganarnos de 3 goles en el Wanda).

Lo más probable es que nos proclamemos campeones contra el Espanyol, aunque obviamente hay que esperar. Veremos. Podría ser también en el Wanda.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 Abr 2022)

Moss dijo:


> Mas bien diría que nos eliminó Ancelotti con uno de sus partidos raros





Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Menos mal que no tenemos que jugar la Copa del Rey el próximo fin de semana. Rotar algo contra el Osasuna y llegar descansados a las semifinales mientras el City se juega la liga.
> 
> Hay que darle las gracias a quien nos eliminara, que ni puta idea.



y a isco, que casi empata en san mamon pero la mando fuera...


----------



## Moss (18 Abr 2022)

Todos temiamos que el Madrid iba a estar a estas alturas (o antes) fundido fisicamente y en la segunda parte le ha dado un meneo fisico al Sevilla que no sabe ni por donde le venian los aviones. Pintus MVP


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Th89 (18 Abr 2022)

Ojalá tener la receta de los batidos de Pintus.

La metamorfosis en el descanso ha sido impresionante.


----------



## Moss (18 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si ganamos en Pamplona, el Barcelona necesitaría estar a más de 19 puntos (Le faltarían 6 partidos por jugar) el jueves (Esto es imposible), o a 16 puntos el domingo. Ahora mismo está a 15 puntos.
> 
> Entonces podríamos ser campeones si ganamos en Pamplona, y el Barcelona saca como mucho 2 puntos en los próximos 3 partidos. Y el Atleti también tiene que dejarse al menos un empate (Porque está a 15, con 15 por jugar, aunque tendría que ganarnos de 3 goles en el Wanda).
> 
> Lo más probable es que nos proclamemos campeones contra el Espanyol, aunque obviamente hay que esperar. Veremos. Podría ser también en el Wanda.



Pues yo prefiero que sea en el Bernabeu. He vivido varias ligas alli y no lo cambio por nada. Ganar en el Wanda puede estar bien por el morbo pero seguro que los indios rabiosos amargan la fiesta


----------



## Edu.R (18 Abr 2022)

Si el Barcelona no pincha, no podríamos ser campeones antes del Real Madrid - Levante.

Ojo, que estamos dando por hecho que en Pamplona nos lo llevamos, y puede ser más difícil que hoy.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Abr 2022)

2-0 al descanso, con un Sevilla muy superior.

En la 2º parte, el Sevilla no sale del área, y el Real Madrid le mete 3 goles. 

El árbitro lamentable, arbitrando mal 3 jugadas (Una a favor del Sevilla y 2 a favor del Real Madrid), una incluso viendo la imagen en el VAR  ante la incredulidad general.


----------



## Moss (18 Abr 2022)

Al Madrid le vienen bien de vez en cuando tecnicos que les sacudan y les saquen el orgullo. Se comen la mierda pero traen titulos futuros que un pedacito es suyo. Esos huevos que le ponen vienen de: 
Capello en la 95 agarra un equipo post Valdano post Arsenio patetico y ese año gana la Liga (precisamente al Pateti) y de esos huevos llegan las siguientes Champions. De ahi el equipo cuesta abajo con los Galacticos…
Hasta que vuelve Capello y les enseña que aqui no se rinde ni Dios y se gana la Liga del Clavo Ardiendo…
Hasta que llega Mou y les enseña que del Madrid no se rie nadie, nunca, y que nunca se les de por muertos, y hasta el dia de hoy.


----------



## Moss (18 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> 2-0 al descanso, con un Sevilla muy superior.
> 
> En la 2º parte, el Sevilla no sale del área, y el Real Madrid le mete 3 goles.
> 
> El árbitro lamentable, arbitrando mal 3 jugadas (Una a favor del Sevilla y 2 a favor del Real Madrid), una incluso viendo la imagen en el VAR  ante la incredulidad general.



Y en los video marcadores viendolo el estadio entero y los jugadores


----------



## Moss (18 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> No, me refiero cuando le mete la pierna y le derriba sin tocar el balón ni nada. Caraminga derriba al del Cerdilla en una entrada peligrosa, entrando con las dos piernas, golpeando al jugador del Cerdilla y derribándole. Eso era segunda amarilla clara, con el rejlamento en la mano que le aplican a otros equipos. A esa jugada clave me refiero. Von el Cerdilla ganando 2-0. Si El Trampas se queda con 10, la robontada habría sido muy complicada.
> 
> Regalito de La Lija vendida a El Trampas.



El reglamento que aplican a otros


----------



## kicorv (18 Abr 2022)

Hay algún subnormal más profundo que Rakitic???? Qué partido ha visto este tío? Ha pitado en nuestra contra, dice. Dos manos en el área, un gol legal anulado al Madrid repetido por pantalla más de 15 veces… y porque le ha perdonado una amarilla a uno del Madrid, llora. SBNMAL!!!


----------



## kicorv (18 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> No, me refiero cuando le mete la pierna y le derriba sin tocar el balón ni nada. Caraminga derriba al del Cerdilla en una entrada peligrosa, entrando con las dos piernas, golpeando al jugador del Cerdilla y derribándole. Eso era segunda amarilla clara, con el rejlamento en la mano que le aplican a otros equipos. A esa jugada clave me refiero. Von el Cerdilla ganando 2-0. Si El Trampas se queda con 10, la robontada habría sido muy complicada.
> 
> Regalito de La Lija vendida a El Trampas.



Anda mira, otro subnormal


----------



## Edu.R (18 Abr 2022)

Bueno, yo os digo una cosa. Veo la Bundesliga, y los árbitros aquí hacen cagadas también mitiquísimas. Con y sin VAR.

Lo único que lo de las manos lo tienen bastante superado, eso si. Pero vaya, hace poco falló hasta el ojo de halcón. Vibró el reloj del árbitro, pero el balón se había quedado en la linea.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Abr 2022)

Un resumen de cosas que pasan en Alemania.

Este video creo que solo se ve desde Alemania, lo siento. Basicamente el reloj del árbitro vibra, pero... el balón no entra (Min 1:25):



El árbitro dio gol, pero luego le tuvieron que llamar para que viese el balón no había entrado.

Esto para AYTEKIN (Si Aytekin) y su asistente de VAR, no fue fuera de juego  . El jugador de negro que está arriba a la derecha marca después del rechace del portero. Osea, hay un remate de cabeza, que es lo que se ve en la imagen, el portero la para, y el jugador de arriba (Hack) la remata.







Pues esto son dos errores MUCHO peores que cualquier cosa interpretativa, son dos jugadas que son 100% objetivas... pues eso (Por suerte la primera se corrigió). No os quejéis del VAR de la Liga ni de los árbitros.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (18 Abr 2022)

Lo del VAR es un argumento muy cansino. Todo se centra en lo que ha hecho mal el VAR, que se ve, pero nadie habla nunca de lo que hace bien el VAR, que no se ve porque NO PASA, y el Relaño medio es incapaz de abstraerse a ese nivel.

Por ejemplo, los penaltis por piscinazo intencionado han desaparecido. Los agarrones de lucha grecorromana en el área a balón parado se han reducido un montón. Las trampillas de delantero de toda la vida, empujoncito por aquí, mano por allá ahora se ven y se pitan. Eso cambia la forma de jugar, para bien, pero de eso no se habla. Sí, de vez en cuando el VAR no te resuelve una jugada dudosísima (que, por cierto, es el tipo de jugada que antes del VAR se decidía tirando una moneda al aire, figurativamente hablando), pero a cambio te arregla 20 jugadas por partido de las que nadie habla porque o son obvias o no llegan a darse.


----------



## JimTonic (18 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lo del VAR es un argumento muy cansino. Todo se centra en lo que ha hecho mal el VAR, que se ve, pero nadie habla nunca de lo que hace bien el VAR, que no se ve porque NO PASA, y el Relaño medio es incapaz de abstraerse a ese nivel.
> 
> Por ejemplo, los penaltis por piscinazo intencionado han desaparecido. Los agarrones de lucha grecorromana en el área a balón parado se han reducido un montón. Las trampillas de delantero de toda la vida, empujoncito por aquí, mano por allá ahora se ven y se pitan. Eso cambia la forma de jugar, para bien, pero de eso no se habla. Sí, de vez en cuando el VAR no te resuelve una jugada dudosísima (que, por cierto, es el tipo de jugada que antes del VAR se decidía tirando una moneda al aire, figurativamente hablando), pero a cambio te arregla 20 jugadas por partido de las que nadie habla porque o son obvias o no llegan a darse.



No, te equivocas

Lo que decimos del var son varias cosas

1) la gente que está en el var deberían ser independientes y no controlados por el colectivo arbitral, como pueden ser unos auditores independientes

2) se deberían colocar en la web publica los sonidos entre el árbitro y el var

3) se deberían colocar en una web las imágenes que han sido disponibilizadas en el var

4)no se debería dejar que roures con intereses en el fútbol y en contra del Madrid sea encargado de disponibilizar las imágenes del var

5)los árbitros como en la nba debería dar un informe justificando sus decisiones

6)y por supuesto dejar claro en el reglamento que es mano y que no, y cuando se puede mirar o no el var, que ahora está totalmente gris, para que los árbitros se puedan agarrar a lo que quieren cuando pitan y de esta forma seguir gestionando quien gana y quien pierde


----------



## feps (18 Abr 2022)

El problema no es el VAR. El problema es que el 90% de los árbitros españoles no tienen nivel.

Lo más escandaloso es que un ultracatalanista como Roures adultere la competición controlando las imágenes. La realización televisiva es un escándalo.

PD: Por cierto, a ver si algunos piperos se percatan ya de que Rodrygo Goes es un estupendo jugador.


----------



## Ritalapollera (18 Abr 2022)

Ni con el puto árbitro y el var pueden con el Madrid jajajajajajajajaja a llorar ratas culerdas

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The Replicant (18 Abr 2022)

estos audios son oro puro









RAC1 pasó de la euforia por el gol anulado a Vinicius al "chimpún" a la Liga


RAC1 sale a hundimiento por semana. "Chimpún a la Liga", fue su reacción con el tercer gol del Real Madrid al Sevilla.




okdiario.com


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Abr 2022)

"A VER RUBI"
y luego dicen que no hay mafia arbitral rfef VARsa


----------



## xilebo (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## feps (18 Abr 2022)

Piqué (mode ironic) : "A ver, Rubi, que quiero volver a la selecció, porque ya sabes que yo siempre he sentido los colores... de los billetes"


----------



## Th89 (18 Abr 2022)

¿Os imagináis la que se montaría si las gestiones que hace Piqué las hubiera hecho un jugador del Madrid en activo?


----------



## filets (18 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Piqué (mode ironic) : "A ver, Rubi, que quiero volver a la selecció, porque ya sabes que yo siempre he sentido los colores... de los billetes"



Se llevó Piqué más dinero de la Supercopa que Atleti y Valencia juntos . Como roba el madrí


----------



## feps (18 Abr 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> ¿Os imagináis la que se montaría si las gestiones que hace Piqué las hubiera hecho un jugador del Madrid en activo?



Y a Juanma Castaño interrumpiendo hasta el Ángelus en la COPE.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Abr 2022)

El VAR es un gran avance.

Yo sería partidario de que los árbitros explicasen públicamente porque toman ciertas decisiones. En América se hace, y en el rugby se oye todo.

Aquí te ponen las imagenes, pero no te explican.

El único problema son las manos, en las que el criterio no es uniforme. 

Se han acabado los piscinazos y los goles en fuera de juego al 99%. Y eso ya es mucho.

Toda la polémica de ayer viene por dos manos y una jugada donde no entra el VAR.


----------



## feps (18 Abr 2022)

La solución es llevar toda esta corrupción al juzgado de forma inmediata. Esto es propio de una mafia.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>




el puto antimadridista resentido de etarrategui con el culo en llamas


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 Abr 2022)

si ganamos al osasuna (será díficil) nos podremos centrar en exclusiva en la champions

tendremos 7 días para preparar ese partido contra el city

el city tendrá solo 3


----------



## feps (18 Abr 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> si ganamos al osasuna (será díficil) nos podremos centrar en exclusiva en la champions
> 
> tendremos 7 días para preparar ese partido contra el city
> 
> el city tendrá solo 3



La Liga está completamente ganada. 

Por cierto, no sé qué pensará el entrenador del Sevilla de su amigo Rubi. 

Rubiales, Piqué y tantos otros de cualquier color, siempre acaban haciendo bueno el refrán más sabio de la historia: "DIME DE QUÉ PRESUMES Y TE DIRÉ DE LO QUE CARECES."


----------



## filets (18 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> La Liga está completamente ganada.
> 
> Por cierto, no sé qué pensará el entrenador del Sevilla de su amigo Rubi.
> 
> Rubiales, Piqué y tantos otros de cualquier color, siempre acaban haciendo bueno el refrán más sabio de la historia: "DIME DE QUÉ PRESUMES Y TE DIRÉ DE LO QUE CARECES."



¿Pero tu te crees que esa gente no lo sabe o se lo imagina al menos?
¿Por que crees que Monchi avre jandre con el Barsa y echa espumarajos contra el Madrid?
¿Por que crees que RdT dijo ayer "me da en la mano, es penalty"?
En el futbol español se conocen TODOS, saben quien manda y saben lo que hay


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (18 Abr 2022)

Pongo videos de los goles de ayer, cortesía del usuario GifLord de redcafe.net


----------



## PORRON (18 Abr 2022)

Así montaron Rubiales y Piqué la Supercopa: "Ocho millones al Madrid y al Barça... y os quedáis la Federación seis kilos, tío"


Según desvela este lunes El Confidencial, la RFEF pactó con Kosmos, la empresa que preside Gerard Piqué, una comisión millonaria por llevar la Supercopa de España a Arabia Saudí. E




www.marca.com


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> La Liga está completamente ganada.
> 
> Por cierto, no sé qué pensará el entrenador del Sevilla de su amigo Rubi.
> 
> Rubiales, Piqué y tantos otros de cualquier color, siempre acaban haciendo bueno el refrán más sabio de la historia: "DIME DE QUÉ PRESUMES Y TE DIRÉ DE LO QUE CARECES."




pero si se pierde contra el osasuna el madrí va a tener que poner los titulares contra el español

si se gana al osasuna el madrid puede sacar el equipo filial contra el español.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Abr 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> el puto antimadridista resentido de etarrategui con el culo en llamas



no
no es naziSSeparatista
eso bueno que tiene
porque futbolisticamente....pffff


----------



## Uchiha Madara (18 Abr 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Así montaron Rubiales y Piqué la Supercopa: "Ocho millones al Madrid y al Barça... y os quedáis la Federación seis kilos, tío"
> 
> 
> Según desvela este lunes El Confidencial, la RFEF pactó con Kosmos, la empresa que preside Gerard Piqué, una comisión millonaria por llevar la Supercopa de España a Arabia Saudí. E
> ...



A ver en que acaba todo esto. El tema de los audios es muy fuerte, prácticamente reconoce el trato de favor al Barcelona


----------



## PORRON (18 Abr 2022)

Uchiha Madara dijo:


> A ver en que acaba todo esto. El tema de los audios es muy fuerte, prácticamente reconoce el trato de favor al Barcelona



Esto es un escándalo mayusculo. En un país normal el fcb le quitarían todos los títulos y le descenderán a regional.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Abr 2022)

para la mafia arbitral del VARsa-RFEF


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Abr 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> si ganamos al osasuna (será díficil) nos podremos centrar en exclusiva en la champions
> 
> tendremos 7 días para preparar ese partido contra el city
> 
> el city tendrá solo 3


----------



## El Lonchafinista (18 Abr 2022)

Salen a la luz las cifras de cómo repartieron Rubiales y Piqué los ingresos de la Supercopa


La Supercopa de España que se disputa desde hace unos años en Arabia Saudí es el objeto de unos audios que desveló este lunes el diario El Confidencial en los que se




www.mundodeportivo.com





Ayer mismo comentaba esto y casualmente sale hoy    

Si el farsa no queda segundo no va a esa mierda y los jeques enfadados porque quieren su clasico en morolandia.


----------



## The Replicant (18 Abr 2022)

si fuera el Madrit esto seria un escándalo y portada en todos los mass mierda, pero como es el Farça no pasa nada

circulen


----------



## filets (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## filets (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (18 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


>



Solo se ve a un jugador colaborando con la justicia...


----------



## JimTonic (18 Abr 2022)

"No queremos la superliga , porque van a destinar nada al futbol base" rubiales y la LFP dixit

"pero queremos la final de la copa del rey en arabia saudi porque alli conseguimos mucho dinero para el futbol base" rubiales y la LFP dixit


jojojjo, ahora resulta que pique cobra mas que el futbol base


----------



## treblinca (18 Abr 2022)

Lopetegui, ese caballero del fútbol que mandaba a uno de sus pupilos fingir una lesión para que el partido fuera suspendido. Contra el Betis.


----------



## 4motion (18 Abr 2022)

treblinca dijo:


> Lopetegui, ese caballero del fútbol que mandaba a uno de sus pupilos fingir una lesión para que el partido fuera suspendido. Contra el Betis.



Lopetegui, tírate tírate.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Abr 2022)

El fúrbol pofesional es un teatro de toda la bida. No es una competición ni nada que se le parezca.

Las arbitrariedades son la herramienta suficiente para determinar resultados, al márgen de lo que viene siendo el fúrbol. Los torneos se venden y los panfletos compraos son propaganda.

El teatro fúrbol está regado con muchos minolles y, como to espectáculo hiperinflado, los que invierten van a tratar de reducir riesgos manipulando el juebo.

Se les pueden ejcapar resultados puntuales a pesar de la manipulación, pero cada vez está más intervenido, el rejlamento es deliberadamente más ambiguo y es muy sencillo inclinar el resultao. 

Pero no es un problemo de ahora. Siempre ha sido asín. Ahora hay más herramientas para darnos cuen de que todo es un teatro manipulao, sólo eso.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Abr 2022)

El Trampas es probablemente el equipo más sostenido de la historia del fúrbol. Eso lo sabe to ermundo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (18 Abr 2022)

Uchiha Madara dijo:


> A ver en que acaba todo esto. El tema de los audios es muy fuerte, prácticamente reconoce el trato de favor al Barcelona



Yo creo que el Barcelona aquí ni pincha ni corta.

El problema es que Piqué no puede ser jugador en activo y hacer esto. Si quiere ser comisionista, adelante, pero que se retire antes.

Y Rubiales es subnormal del todo. La mujer del Cesar y tal.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo creo que el Barcelona aquí ni pincha ni corta.
> 
> El problema es que Piqué no puede ser jugador en activo y hacer esto. Si quiere ser comisionista, adelante, pero que se retire antes.
> 
> Y Rubiales es subnormal del todo. La mujer del Cesar y tal.



¿ Cómo que el Far$a ni pincha ni corta ????

Piqué es jugador en activo del Far$a, con negocios multimillonarios DIRECTOS Y PERSONALES con quién designa todos los árbitros de las competiciones de la RFEF.... Vamos... Corrupción más que evidente... ¿ van a joderse entre socios ????.... Tú flipas...


----------



## JimTonic (18 Abr 2022)

y probablemente sino clasifican al barca y al madrid pique pierde 4 millones de euros, que a saber lo que gana rubiales


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Abr 2022)

Jjajajajajajajjaaj.... No se cortan un pelo ¡¡¡¡

Merengues ¡¡¡¡¡... Geri & Rubiales os han puesto a De Burgos Bengoetexea para el partido de Pamplona ¡¡¡¡¡.... Jajajajajja.... Van con toda la artillería ¡¡¡¡


----------



## loquehayqueoir (18 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ Cómo que el Far$a ni pincha ni corta ????
> 
> Piqué es jugador en activo del Far$a, con negocios multimillonarios DIRECTOS Y PERSONALES con quién designa todos los árbitros de las competiciones de la RFEF.... Vamos... Corrupción más que evidente... ¿ van a joderse entre socios ????.... Tú flipas...



Hasta que salgan los audios de Rubiales con Bertomeu, el Barça ni pincha ni corta. Los árbitros no los designa Rubiales por Whatsapp los lunes. 

De hecho, el Barça aquí puede ser igual de víctima que el Madrid (y los otros dos equipos). Por ejemplo, pon que el Barça quiere subir su porcentaje de la tarta, que tendría que salir de la comisión de Piqué. Piqué entonces dice que si le hace eso el sueldo se lo difiere su puta madre. Ahí está el conflicto de intereses que es el nudo gordiano de todo este tema.

Lo de Rubiales, pues lo que he dicho, la mujer del César. Motivo de dimisión, evidentemente.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Abr 2022)

Cada día que pasa de la semana parece que no puede mejorar al anterior... Y LO MEJORA.

Ya solo falta el Cádiz sacando algo del Camp Nou.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Hasta que salgan los audios de Rubiales con Bertomeu, el Barça ni pincha ni corta. Los árbitros no los designa Rubiales por Whatsapp los lunes.
> 
> De hecho, el Barça aquí puede ser igual de víctima que el Madrid (y los otros dos equipos). Por ejemplo, pon que el Barça quiere subir su porcentaje de la tarta, que tendría que salir de la comisión de Piqué. Piqué entonces dice que si le hace eso el sueldo se lo difiere su puta madre. Ahí está el conflicto de intereses que es el nudo gordiano de todo este tema.
> 
> Lo de Rubiales, pues lo que he dicho, la mujer del César. Motivo de dimisión, evidentemente.



No seas tan inocente, hombre....

Los supuestos negocios del Palco del Bernábeu son una minucia para estos corruptos... ¿ Qué hace Piqué negociando ( poniendo en su boca ) el Real Madrid ??? O los otros dos clubes.... ¿ Ya le va bien al Far$a que uno de sus capitanes negocie con la RFEF directamente ???.... ¿ De verdad te crees que Rubiales no tiene poder en el Comité Nacional de Árbitros ???.... ¿ se van a pisar la manguera entre bomberos ???? ¿ Piqué no puede pedir un favor a su socio ????.... No seas tan ingenuo, hombre....


----------



## Agente Coulson (18 Abr 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> jaja, es que Guardiola el señorito siempre ha tenido equipos potentes desde sus inicios como entrenador: el mejor barcelona de la historia, el Bayern, y ahora el City con una chequera sin límite...con buena picha bien se jode, que decía una colega.
> 
> Javi ha entrenado en el desierto, y ahora se viene a un equipo venido a menos donde no hay los jugadores top de antaño. Y aún así es tan bocazas como para salir con la tontería del estilo innegociable, que no han tardado ni dos días en darle en los morros y mandarlo al carrer un equipo de la mitad de la tabla de la liga alemana.
> 
> Y Guardiola ya se vio ayer que si vienen mal dadas ni estilo ni leches; a defenderse como gato panza arriba como cualquier otro y a sacar el balón de un patadón cuanto más lejos mejor. Ya en barcelona cuando jugaba contra el Madrid solía plantear el partido de forma más defensiva porque tonto no es. Pero el Javi me da que se lo cree lo del estilo innegociable y claro, con el equipo que tiene no le da para ello.



Es que Guardiola es el típico progre que dice una cosa y luego hace la contraria, según le convenga.

En cambio, Xavi se cree las tonterías que dice. Por eso, si no espabila, no llegará tan lejos como Guardiola.


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Abr 2022)

El Trampas está sostenido, no tenéis nada de qué preocuparos los comepiperos. Igual que El Farsa. Los culerdos también podéis estar tranquilos.

Con el resto de equipis es con los que Jueba La Lija a rotarles. Van quitando y poniendo para que paresca una Lija. Todo a base de manipular con arbitrariedades.

En Champiñon pasa lo mismo. Es demasiado descarado. Mundiales, todo. El fúrbol es teatro arbitrario total.


----------



## fachacine (18 Abr 2022)

Brvtal artículo en La Galerna:

Piqué y Rubiales (Geri y Rubi)


----------



## chicken (18 Abr 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Lo he dicho siempre, Lopetegui es un *pésimo *entrenador, lo demostró en el Madrid y lo ha demostrado en Sevilla.



¿Pésimo? Es cierto que fracasó en el Madrid hace tres temporadas, pero en el Sevilla no lo está haciendo nada mal. Ha logrado hasta el momento dos cuartos puestos (y las correspondientes clasificaciones para la Champions), con récord de puntos en la historia del club en Primera incluido (los 77 de la pasada temporada), y una Europa League (la de 2020, cuya final fue ante el Inter).


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (18 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Antes en la radio decían que el Tony Stark de la película está basado en Elon Musk.



Pero si es un alcohólico con bigotillo de película porno de los 80 el Tony Stark ... Elon Musk es un patán.

@Edge2 nos robastéis bien ... mucho decir del *FAR$A* pero también parece que la Liga quiere que ganéis la Champions.


Edu.R dijo:


> Cada día que pasa de la semana parece que no puede mejorar al anterior... Y LO MEJORA.
> 
> Ya solo falta el Cádiz sacando algo del Camp Nou.



Mucha gente no va a ir, va a volver a parecer el Franc-fuc sin público.

Taluec


----------



## loquehayqueoir (18 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> No seas tan inocente, hombre....
> 
> Los supuestos negocios del Palco del Bernábeu son una minucia para estos corruptos... ¿ Qué hace Piqué negociando ( poniendo en su boca ) el Real Madrid ??? O los otros dos clubes.... ¿ Ya le va bien al Far$a que uno de sus capitanes negocie con la RFEF directamente ???.... ¿ De verdad te crees que Rubiales no tiene poder en el Comité Nacional de Árbitros ???.... ¿ se van a pisar la manguera entre bomberos ???? ¿ Piqué no puede pedir un favor a su socio ????.... No seas tan ingenuo, hombre....



Yo es que soy poco de conspiraciones, sobre todo porque en este caso es un escandalazo en sí mismo y tendrían que rodar cabezas sin tener que meter a los árbitros ni a los bomberos ni nada.

Yo sé que Piqué a los pericos os excita, pero en la transcripción que yo he leído lo único que dice es decir cómo neogciaría con el Madrid. Mentar el nombre del Madrid en vano todavía no es pecado, aunque debería serlo.


----------



## filets (18 Abr 2022)

Te preguntas como es posible que habiendo VAR esta mano no sea penalty y expulsion
Pero luego descubres que el jefe de los arbitros llama a Pique "Geri" en la intimidad mientras se reparten comisiones de millones de euros y todo cobra sentido


----------



## Edge2 (18 Abr 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Pero si es un alcohólico con bigotillo de película porno de los 80 el Tony Stark ... Elon Musk es un patán.
> 
> @Edge2 nos robastéis bien ... mucho decir del *FAR$A* pero también parece que la Liga quiere que ganéis la Champions.
> 
> ...



No entiendo a que te refieres, yo no vi nada rraro...


----------



## JimTonic (18 Abr 2022)

no se ni porque le dais importancia al titulo de liga


a mi que la gane o no el madrid me da totalmente igual


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Abr 2022)

Líderes en penaltis a favor y en penaltis, amarillas y rojas perdonadas.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Solo se ve a un jugador colaborando con la justicia...



es injusticia que el jugador esté al lado del arbitro y hablandole y señalandole en el monitor la jugada


----------



## Edge2 (18 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> es injusticia que el jugador esté al lado del arbitro y hablandole y señalandole en el monitor la jugada



Vivís en el pasado...


----------



## filets (18 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> es injusticia que el jugador esté al lado del arbitro y hablandole y señalandole en el monitor la jugada



solo queria ayudar


----------



## DRIDMA (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Abr 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Es que Guardiola es el típico progre que dice una cosa y luego hace la contraria, según le convenga.
> 
> En cambio, Xavi se cree las tonterías que dice. Por eso, si no espabila, no llegará tan lejos como Guardiola.




el jardinero charnego naziSSeparatista sera el mismo el encargado de hundir hasta el mismo fondo del pozo negro a su querido VARselona
por eso mismo : porque es un naziSSeparatista lleno de falsedad manipulacion odio rabia prepotencia chuleria ....... sigo?
y poner como responsable de un equipo a un sujeto con esa forma de ser es suicidio , a veces inmediato , a veces en diferido
pero suicidio

para llevar a un equipo arriba se necesita todo lo contrario :
alguien que esta en la verdad , honesto , humilde que reconoce sus fallos y los fallos de su equipo , para asi luego poder ponerle soluciones , etc 


los culos se creen que javi sigue siendo el mesias y que su proyecto y que su bla bla bla....
y son tan retrasados que no entienden que tienen la bomba de relojeria a los mandos del farsa
pero ya lo comprenderan en unos meses cuando los fracasos sigan y sigan hasta ya explotar sin remedio


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Vivís en el pasado...



y vosotros en el presente corrupto


----------



## JimTonic (18 Abr 2022)

por eso mismo, si fuera algo real te doy la razon


pero esta liga es una obra de teatro, es como si despues de leer que apuñalam a Julio Cesar en la Guerra de las Galias vas a poner una denuncia a la comisaria de chamartin (con agravante de parentesco)


----------



## The Replicant (18 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Cada día que pasa de la semana parece que no puede mejorar al anterior... Y LO MEJORA.
> 
> Ya solo falta el Cádiz sacando algo del Camp Nou.











La caja del Barça no cuadra


El Barcelona aseguró que iniciaba una investigación muy rigurosa para averiguar qué ha pasado. Pero 34.440 entradas por 3M€ de ingresos dan 87,2€ por ticket... No cuadra.




as.com






_"teníamos 34.440 entradas a la venta" y al día siguiente, la portavoz de la entidad, *Elena Fort*, afirmó que se recaudaron "3 millones de euros por la venta de entradas en este partido".

Con una simple operación matemática sale que, de promedio, cada entrada, *según las cifras aportadas por el club, costó 87,2 euros*. Teniendo en cuenta los precios que se podían ver en la web del Barcelona, donde las entradas disponibles para el partido apenas bajaban de los 180 euros, y los testimonios de seguidores del Eintracht, que en medios españoles y alemanes cifran el precio que pagaron por sus tickets entre "los 90 y los 250 euros", *algo no cuadra entre la caja que se hizo y el precio de venta de las entradas.*_




seguimos para Bingo,

yo creo que hoy gana el Cadiz


----------



## chicken (18 Abr 2022)

Independientemente de las filias o fobias de cada uno, tras la remontada de anoche en Nervión, el Madrid ya tiene la Liga prácticamente en el bolsillo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Abr 2022)

Le tocaron la liga y UEFA los huevos la Florencio con los audios y ahora están recibiendo todos.


Superliga en dos años sin los dos morunos ni el de los ricos (City, Chelsea y pssg).


----------



## HArtS (18 Abr 2022)

chicken dijo:


> ¿Pésimo? Es cierto que fracasó en el Madrid hace tres temporadas



La palabra fracaso se queda corta para describir lo que fue Lopetegui en el Madrid. En esa época se llegó a celebrar como un título el empatar 1-1 con el Bilbao. Así de mal estaba el Madrid.



chicken dijo:


> Ha logrado hasta el momento dos cuartos puestos



Sampaoli en 2017 también los dejó cuartos...



chicken dijo:


> con récord de puntos en la historia del club en Primera incluido (los 77 de la pasada temporada)



En la 14-15 el Sevilla con Emery quedó quinto con 76 puntos, no es para tanto...



chicken dijo:


> y una Europa League (la de 2020, cuya final fue ante el Inter)



El Sevilla con Emery ganó la UEFA tres años consecutivos...


----------



## xilebo (18 Abr 2022)

*El gen blanco*


----------



## JimTonic (18 Abr 2022)

Ahora la gente comprenderá tanta cosa que los conspiranoicos estabamos diciendo desde hace tiempo


1) La movilización de la prensa en contra del real madrid y en contra de lopetegui para poner en el cargo de seleccionador nacional al amigo de pique suyo Luis enrique y controlar la federacion por parte del barca

2) Luis enrique esta pagando todos los meses llevando solamente a jugadores del barca para revalorizarlos

3) Colocar al Barca en segunda posicion para que vaya n a la copa del rey, o para que ganen la liga, y que puedan cobrar las comisiones.

4) habra que analisar a la empresa Kosmos de pique si tiene alguna factura cruzada con alguna empresa donde aparezca como beneficiario el Rubiales o algun ,miembro de la LFP para que se vea como se controlan a los arbitros, es decir, el confidencial yo creo que tiene mucha munición y en algun capitulo debera verse como aparecen las facturas con la LFP, que es el controla a los arbitros y daria sentido a todo esto


Si yo fuera el Madrid me negaba ir a DUbai, y que les jodan y que tengan que devolver el dinero


----------



## xilebo (18 Abr 2022)

*Señal inequívoca*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Abr 2022)

Solo por las declaraciones miserables y de mal perdedor de Lotepegui el Cerdilla merece quedarse fuera del champions.


----------



## barullo (18 Abr 2022)

Anda que si os echan por doble amarilla al cagaminga remontáis mis cojones por abajo no te jode


----------



## filets (18 Abr 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> Ahora la gente comprenderá tanta cosa que los conspiranoicos estabamos diciendo desde hace tiempo
> 
> 
> 1) La movilización de la prensa en contra del real madrid y en contra de lopetegui para poner en el cargo de seleccionador nacional al amigo de pique suyo Luis enrique y controlar la federacion por parte del barca
> ...



Hay mas audios
Esto del confidencial es un aviso para que el kalvo pague el chantaje


----------



## xilebo (18 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Anda que si os echan por doble amarilla al cagaminga remontáis mis cojones por abajo no te jode



Nunca se sabe, el madrid siempre con diez jugadores se crece  

*Camavinga tiene cosas de Casemiro*


----------



## cebollo (18 Abr 2022)

A Lopetegui en la selección yo le recuerdo con traje, duchado, con buena imagen. En el Sevilla lleva chándal de toxicómano, el pelo sucio, mirada de vendedor de kleenex, ¿Qué le ha pasado?

Y el Valencia reclamó sobre el dinero de la Supercopa y este año los árbitros les están masacrando, Bordalas lo ha insinuado alguna vez.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Anda que si os echan por doble amarilla al cagaminga remontáis mis cojones por abajo no te jode



Ciencia ficción. Lo que no es ciencia ficción es que con el penalty de diego carlos + la no mano de vini + anular el gol de rakitic ya te digo yo que el madrí sí gana ese partido.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Hay mas audios
> Esto del confidencial es un aviso para que el kalvo pague el chantaje



De hecho el calvo dijo hace dos días que iban a salir cosas, por lo que estaba avisado y no ha querido pagar. Y si sigue sin pagar saldrán más cosas.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Abr 2022)

Ojo a lo que acaba de decir José María Olmo ( Jefe de investigación del Confidencial ) en la SECTA....Que en las próximas horas van a publicar más informaciones que traspasan claramente el código penal.... Ojo al tema Geri & Rubi que puede saltar por los aires....


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Anda que si os echan por doble amarilla al cagaminga remontáis mis cojones por abajo no te jode




por qué era amarilla?
puedes explicarlo?
ansio que me ilumines

lo que no entiendo es que los propios madridistas tambien compren esta mentira


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Ojo a lo que acaba de decir José María Olmo ( Jefe de investigación del Confidencial ) en la SECTA....Que en las próximas horas van a publicar más informaciones que traspasan claramente el código penal.... Ojo al tema Geri & Rubi que puede saltar por los aires....




que lo saquen TODO y destituciones masivas
pero vamos , que no hace falta para saber que son una MAFIA ARBITRAL DEL VARcelona con la RFEF y la liga todo en el mismo paquete
es como necesitar que salgan audios para saber que pique es un naziSSeparatista falso manipulador corrupto jeta cinico prepotente chulo necesitado de ser el centro de atencion.............


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Abr 2022)

nunca me gustó el alineador argelino frances
y esto añade mas datos

(con el amigo dupont coleguita del alineador , y su "nuevo y revolucionario sistema medico" fue cuando hubo 14 CATORCE lesionados en el madrid)


----------



## xilebo (18 Abr 2022)

*El club más grande de la historia y punto*


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Ojo a lo que acaba de decir José María Olmo ( Jefe de investigación del Confidencial ) en la SECTA....Que en las próximas horas van a publicar más informaciones que traspasan claramente el código penal.... Ojo al tema Geri & Rubi que puede saltar por los aires....




Que placer sería ver a esos hijos de la gram puta entrar en la trena


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (18 Abr 2022)

Si la falta de Camavinga hubiese sido en la premier, y teniendo en cuenta que todavia era la primera parte, probablemente el arbitro tampoco le habria sacado la segunda amarilla pero le habria advertido de que ya no le volveria a pasar ni una.

Creo que en el futbol español, no solo a nivel de arbitraje, sino en general, falta la suficiente vision como para entender que las reglas del futbol no solo deben servir para impartir justicia, sino tambien para proteger el espectaculo.


----------



## The Replicant (18 Abr 2022)

parece que la cosa se anima...









Piqué anuncia que hablará a las 23:30 de los audios con Rubiales


El central del Barcelona dará explicaciones sobre los audios que le vinculan con comisiones por llevar la Supercopa de España a Arabia. Lo hará en su canal de Twitch.




as.com





esperará a que acabe de jugar el Farça, no sea que se descentren


----------



## xilebo (18 Abr 2022)

*Alaba y las sillas, una historia de amor mejor que Crepúsculo*


----------



## Fiodor (18 Abr 2022)

Camavinga tiene mucho potencial pero todavía es joven y tiene que pulir algunos errores. Arriesga demasiado para robar el balón y por eso en muchos partidos acaba con tarjeta amarilla... Todo tiene su tiempo y debe ir madurando, hay que tener en cuenta que con su edad lo normal es que jugara en el filial, si el Castilla no estuviera en una división de solteros contra casados, claro...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (18 Abr 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Camavinga tiene mucho potencial pero todavía es joven y tiene que pulir algunos errores. Arriesga demasiado para robar el balón y por eso en muchos partidos acaba con tarjeta amarilla... Todo tiene su tiempo y debe ir madurando, hay que tener en cuenta que con su edad lo normal es que jugara en el filial, si el Castilla no estuviera en una división de solteros contra casados, claro...



Bueno, Camavinga tiene 2 temporadas de titular indiscutible con el Rennes en Primera y es internacional con Francia desde 2020.

Quicir, para el Castilla tampoco está.


----------



## Uchiha Madara (18 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Ojo a lo que acaba de decir José María Olmo ( Jefe de investigación del Confidencial ) en la SECTA....Que en las próximas horas van a publicar más informaciones que traspasan claramente el código penal.... Ojo al tema Geri & Rubi que puede saltar por los aires....



El Confidencial por regla general no da la exclusiva sólo un día, dosifican la información para que les dure una semana por lo menos. A ver qué sacan.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 Abr 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> A Lopetegui en la selección yo le recuerdo con traje, duchado, con buena imagen. En el Sevilla lleva chándal de toxicómano, el pelo sucio, mirada de vendedor de kleenex, ¿Qué le ha pasado?



Donde fueres haz lo que vieres y esas cosas...


----------



## xilebo (18 Abr 2022)

*La conspiración del imperio galactico*


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (18 Abr 2022)

Poned Gol TV. Ya.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 Abr 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Poned Gol TV. Ya.



K pasao?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (18 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> K pasao?



Las comisiones.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *La conspiración del imperio galactico*


----------



## loquehayqueoir (18 Abr 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Las comisiones.



Haznos un resumen para los que no tenemos GolTV. Que todo esto de que hay responsabilidades penales pero lo cuento mañana es mucho calientapollismo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (18 Abr 2022)

Gol del Cai.


----------



## Fiodor (18 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Bueno, Camavinga tiene 2 temporadas de titular indiscutible con el Rennes en Primera y es internacional con Francia desde 2020.
> 
> Quicir, para el Castilla tampoco está.



Con el Castilla en Segunda, que es una división con cierto nivel, no habría pasado nada si Camavinga se hubiera tirado un año entre el filial y el primer equipo. Mejor eso que todo el banquillo que se ha chupado este año...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (18 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Haznos un resumen para los que no tenemos GolTV. Que todo esto de que hay responsabilidades penales pero lo cuento mañana es mucho calientapollismo.



Coño, que es tele en abierto tanto en TDT como en Internec. Y yo estoy con el celular.

No añade nada pero el tono del periodista del Confidencial es amenazador.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (18 Abr 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Coño, que es tele en abierto tanto en TDT como en Internec. Y yo estoy con el celular.
> 
> No añade nada pero el tono del periodista del Confidencial es amenazador.



Cuando vea a Piqué fichando por el Barranquilla FC con su señora para evitar la extradición me lo creo. Hasta entonces, nanay.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Abr 2022)

Acaban de anunciar que se ha muerto un hijo de Cristiano Ronaldo, de los que estaba esperando.


----------



## Otrasvidas (18 Abr 2022)

Chavineta sin gasolina, con las ruedas pinchadas, quemada y explosionada por las bombas de Hiroshima y Nagasaki MANDA


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 Abr 2022)

No hace falta ni ir a pamplona


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (18 Abr 2022)

7 puntos para Campeonar. A ver si ganamos en el Safari, la Real se los focka y sacamos a Jovic, Mariano, Vallejo, Isco y demás contra el Atlético y el Betis a ver si les complican la Champions.

Suponiendo que el Atlético y el Betis quieran quitarle el puesto de Champions al Barça, que quizás les joda hacerles esa putada.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 Abr 2022)

Si hay algún jugador del madri con la más mínima molestia tiene que quedarse en casa y no viajar a Pamplona.

Riesgos 0

Benzema y vinicius que no viajen


----------



## Otrasvidas (18 Abr 2022)

Se nos ha quedado la Liga perfecta incluso para permitirnos exhibir a los Hazard, Bale, Asensio,etc a ver si hacen algo llamativo y se les puede sacar por un módico precio.


----------



## barullo (18 Abr 2022)

Aparatos - El hilo del Twitch de Piqué de las 23:30


Y a las 11 y media vamos a contar mentiras tralará tragatochos




www.burbuja.info


----------



## The Replicant (18 Abr 2022)

Joder Semana Santa de Pasion culerda


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Abr 2022)

confirmado y reconfirmado : el cadiz dio la sorpresa
y se esperaba

ay mi farsa.....


----------



## Uchiha Madara (18 Abr 2022)

Oooojooo!!! A 2 partidos de ser campeones jajajjaj


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 Abr 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> 7 puntos para Campeonar. A ver si ganamos en el Safari, la Real se los focka y sacamos a Jovic, Mariano, Vallejo, Isco y demás contra el Atlético y el Betis a ver si les complican la Champions.
> 
> Suponiendo que el Atlético y el Betis quieran quitarle el puesto de Champions al Barça, que quizás les joda hacerles esa putada.



teniendo en cuenta que buena parte de esta gente celebra un empate en casa que supone una eliminacion en champions, igual ni lo pelean.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> confirmado y reconfirmado : el cadiz dio la sorpresa
> y se esperaba
> 
> ay mi farsa.....



joder, ahora con que me voy a irritar yo si el barcelona esta a quince /doce?


----------



## DRIDMA (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## ccc (18 Abr 2022)

Joder, pues si que es el equipo mas exigente del mundo 

Me recuerda a mi infancia, el BCN vivia de ganar los partidos al madrid, ganar la copa y a ver si caia alguna recopa o similar. El BCN pre-Messi ha vuelto


----------



## petro6 (18 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Joder, pues si que es el equipo mas exigente del mundo
> 
> Me recuerda a mi infancia, el BCN vivia de ganar los partidos al madrid, ganar la copa y a ver si caia alguna recopa o similar. El BCN pre-Messi ha vuelto



Más bien el pre-Villar.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Abr 2022)

Todavía nos quedan el partido de San Sebastián y las salchichas Frankfurt de Cornellá el jueves.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (19 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Acaban de anunciar que se ha muerto un hijo de Cristiano Ronaldo, de los que estaba esperando.



Ostias.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HDR (19 Abr 2022)

El Farsa está a 3 puntos del quinto, el Betis. Tiene que jugar partidos muy difíciles, con el Villarreal, con la Real Sociedad... Y con el Betis.

Cuidado que todavía se quedan fuera de Champions estos retras.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> El Farsa está a 3 puntos del quinto, el Betis. Tiene que jugar partidos muy difíciles, con el Villarreal, con la Real Sociedad... Y con el Betis.
> 
> Cuidado que todavía se quedan fuera de Champions estos retras.



Y lo que es peor, de la Supercopa de Arabia.


----------



## Raul83 (19 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> El Farsa está a 3 puntos del quinto, el Betis. Tiene que jugar partidos muy difíciles, con el Villarreal, con la Real Sociedad... Y con el Betis.
> 
> Cuidado que todavía se quedan fuera de Champions estos retras.



Ojalá, sería el Triplete o Doblete del Madrid este año


----------



## Raul83 (19 Abr 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Si hay algún jugador del madri con la más mínima molestia tiene que quedarse en casa y no viajar a Pamplona.
> 
> Riesgos 0
> 
> Benzema y vinicius que no viajen



No lo verás con Ancelotti


----------



## qbit (19 Abr 2022)

Yo lo que no entiendo es que estos mierdas del Farsa han hecho una temporada putapénica pero luego nos metieron 0-4. A ver si alguien me lo explica. Yo creo que gobernando el puto PSOE, que siempre ha estado al servicio del catalufismo, y encima con los separatistas en el desgobierno, le dijeron al club que se dejaran ganar y estos bajaron el esfuerzo y con las ganas que tenían los otros pues de ahí el resultado. O que estaban dopados.

Ya pasaba algo así cuando jugaban en el campo del Coruña, en la época de auge del galleguismo y del "Superdepor", que misteriosamente el Madrid nunca ganaba y jugaban de culo siempre incluso bastantes años después de que el Coruña pasara a ser un equipo vulgar, hasta que ya al fin se vio a un Madrid jugar bien y ganar hartos de esa "racha". Y también pasó en el campo del Farsa en donde hasta el club tuvo que inventarse una vez que Ronaldo el gordo tenía gripe para que no jugara en el campo de su ex-equipo, hasta que un día se hartaron y se acabó la "racha" de dejarse perder y de que los árbitros españordos nos putearan (Hierro: "Árbitro, pita también para nosotros"), que fue en Copaeuropa en donde la mafia no llegaba.

Es que es siempre igual. A esos se les permite que nos goleen pero no al revés. Está bien que hagan una temporada putapénica pero quiero machacarlos 6-0 en todos los partidos, pero claro, supongo que gobernando el PSOE y los separatistas es como estar en silla de ruedas y querer correr una maratón.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Abr 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Si hay algún jugador del madri con la más mínima molestia tiene que quedarse en casa y no viajar a Pamplona.
> 
> Riesgos 0
> 
> Benzema y vinicius que no viajen



Es un tema un poco peliagudo, 10 días sin jugar con la temporada tan avanzada se hacen un poco largos.

Lo suyo sería un triple cambio en el descanso o como mucho en el minuto 60, vaya como vaya el partido. Vini, Benzema y a lo mejor Casemiro o Militao (no es que corran tanto peligro de lesionarse pero son jugadores para los que no tenemos sustituto de nivel). Modric que juegue la última media hora, que ya lo ha hecho alguna vez. Los que van un poco forzados, como Mendy, que no jueguen.

Con Ancelotti no van a pasar ninguna de esas cosas.


----------



## ravenare (19 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es que estos mierdas del Farsa han hecho una temporada putapénica pero luego nos metieron 0-4. A ver si alguien me lo explica. Yo creo que gobernando el puto PSOE, que siempre ha estado al servicio del catalufismo, y encima con los separatistas en el desgobierno, le dijeron al club que se dejaran ganar y estos bajaron el esfuerzo y con las ganas que tenían los otros pues de ahí el resultado. O que estaban dopados.
> 
> Ya pasaba algo así cuando jugaban en el campo del Coruña, en la época de auge del galleguismo y del "Superdepor", que misteriosamente el Madrid nunca ganaba y jugaban de culo siempre incluso bastantes años después de que el Coruña pasara a ser un equipo vulgar, hasta que ya al fin se vio a un Madrid jugar bien y ganar hartos de esa "racha". Y también pasó en el campo del Farsa en donde hasta el club tuvo que inventarse una vez que Ronaldo el gordo tenía gripe para que no jugara en el campo de su ex-equipo, hasta que un día se hartaron y se acabó la "racha" de dejarse perder y de que los árbitros españordos nos putearan (Hierro: "Árbitro, pita también para nosotros"), que fue en Copaeuropa en donde la mafia no llegaba.
> 
> Es que es siempre igual. A esos se les permite que nos goleen pero no al revés. Está bien que hagan una temporada putapénica pero quiero machacarlos 6-0 en todos los partidos, pero claro, supongo que gobernando el PSOE y los separatistas es como estar en silla de ruedas y querer correr una maratón.



Cuando gobernaba el PP también os dimos buenos palizones o no te acuerdas?


----------



## HArtS (19 Abr 2022)

Y bueno, ya que estamos casi cerrando la liga, ¿quién creen que debería ganar el Trofeo EFE de este año?

Mis candidatos son Vinicius, Valverde y Militao.


----------



## Glokta (19 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es que estos mierdas del Farsa han hecho una temporada putapénica pero luego nos metieron 0-4. A ver si alguien me lo explica. Yo creo que gobernando el puto PSOE, que siempre ha estado al servicio del catalufismo, y encima con los separatistas en el desgobierno, le dijeron al club que se dejaran ganar y estos bajaron el esfuerzo y con las ganas que tenían los otros pues de ahí el resultado. O que estaban dopados.
> 
> Ya pasaba algo así cuando jugaban en el campo del Coruña, en la época de auge del galleguismo y del "Superdepor", que misteriosamente el Madrid nunca ganaba y jugaban de culo siempre incluso bastantes años después de que el Coruña pasara a ser un equipo vulgar, hasta que ya al fin se vio a un Madrid jugar bien y ganar hartos de esa "racha". Y también pasó en el campo del Farsa en donde hasta el club tuvo que inventarse una vez que Ronaldo el gordo tenía gripe para que no jugara en el campo de su ex-equipo, hasta que un día se hartaron y se acabó la "racha" de dejarse perder y de que los árbitros españordos nos putearan (Hierro: "Árbitro, pita también para nosotros"), que fue en Copaeuropa en donde la mafia no llegaba.
> 
> Es que es siempre igual. A esos se les permite que nos goleen pero no al revés. Está bien que hagan una temporada putapénica pero quiero machacarlos 6-0 en todos los partidos, pero claro, supongo que gobernando el PSOE y los separatistas es como estar en silla de ruedas y querer correr una maratón.



Compro palomitas para la peli

El Madrid es un equipo muy emocional, sino les motiva el partido lo van a medio tirar. Por eso solo en los años de Mou modo sargento se tomaron en serio la copa y por eso un par de años que meaban a todos en la champions quedaron a 15-20 puntos detrás del Barça


----------



## Mecanosfera (19 Abr 2022)

Lo del 0-4 fue una especie de favor envenenado que le hicimos al barsa: desde el minuto 1 quedó claro que el Madrid no mostraba ni el más mínimo interés por la victoria y se jugaron los 90 con desgana y pasando de todo. Tiene su lógica pues el mundo del fútbol español necesitaba un triunfo blaugrana: significaba darle algo de emoción a una liga muy aburrida, reavivaba la rivalidad perdida (que siempre beneficia a ambos) y salvaba la imagen de competitividad de una gran máquina de hacer dinero (el barsa).

No voy a decir que nos hayamos dejado ganar... pero sí que, en cierto sentido, aquel resultado le sirvió al Madrid para vender la idea de que aún hay liga y por tanto atraer a la audiencia. Insisto que una victoria blanca en ese clásico hubiese sido un mazazo a las cuentas de la liga y de ambos clubs. Viendo lo que fue sucediendo después, el fútbol puso a cada equipo en el nivel que le correspondía y el clásico quedó como una anécdota. Recuerdo que al día siguiente todos pedíamos la cabeza de Carletto, pero esperemos que la decisión sobre el futuro de nuestro banquillo se tome con otro criterio que lo sucedido en un partido meramente simbólico como aquel.


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Abr 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> A Lopetegui en la selección yo le recuerdo con traje, duchado, con buena imagen. En el Sevilla lleva chándal de toxicómano, el pelo sucio, mirada de vendedor de kleenex, ¿Qué le ha pasado?
> 
> Y el Valencia reclamó sobre el dinero de la Supercopa y este año los árbitros les están masacrando, Bordalas lo ha insinuado alguna vez.



A ni me parece ridículo que los entrenadores vayan con traje y mocasines pisando el césped, pero bueno pa gustos...


----------



## Uchiha Madara (19 Abr 2022)

Buenos días. Recordad que anoche el Barca hizo el ridículo y que estamos un paso más cerca de ser campeones, a por lo que queda de semana!!


----------



## xilebo (19 Abr 2022)

*Alirón a la vista*

La derrota del *Barça* deja al equipo de *Ancelotti* con opciones de poder apear del título matemáticamente a los culés, al *Atlético* y al *Sevilla*... esta misma semana.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Abr 2022)

*El no gol a Vinícius y la mano negra que dignifica la remontada del Real Madrid*

Ancelotti no oculta su indignación por el gol anulado a Vinicius en Sevilla y le sirve para sacar pecho por ganar en un campo donde ningún otro equipo lo había conseguido






Ancelotti muestra su rabia en el partido contra el Sevilla. (Reuters/Marcelo Del Pozo)


Por Ulises Sánchez-Flor
18/04/2022 - 12:00 Actualizado: 18/04/2022 - 12:41

En un polémico partido dirigido por la actuación del árbitro Guillermo Cuadra Fernández y el VAR hay una jugada que marcará la Liga. La del no gol de Vinícius. Es la mano negra a la que se agarran en el Real Madrid para sacar pecho de su capacidad para remontar contra todo. Es la acción que necesitaba Carlo Ancelotti para que no se le pueda poner ningún pero a su trabajo y confirme las sospechas. El no gol a Vinícius era el empate y el árbitro, tras una consulta en el monitor donde inexplicablemente se vieron las imágenes en los videomarcadores del estadio Sánchez Pizjuán, decidió que el balón no le había pegado en el hombro y sí en el antebrazo.

Las sospechas en el Real Madrid son que esta Liga no iba a ser tan fácil ganarla y que los árbitros recibirían presiones para que hubiera emoción hasta el final. Ancelotti se quejó hace unas semanas en la sala de prensa cuando, a su manera y sin levantar la voz, dijo que se le ponían demasiados peros. No habla de los árbitros, pero se puso en guardia. En Sevilla estalló y mostró su indignación. No da crédito a que no se señalara como mano la jugada de Diego Carlos, con empate a cero, y sí se mirara con todo tipo de detalles y a vista de todo el estadio la de Vinícius. El nivel de indignación era similar o, incluso, más ostensible en Florentino Pérez, presente en el estadio, y los dirigentes.






Vinícius y los jugadores del Real Madrid celebran el gol de Benzema en Sevilla.

El no gol a Vinícius sirve en el Real Madrid para engrandecer más una victoria en campo visitante. Conseguida tras una gran reacción de fútbol y carácter en la segunda parte. Ancelotti solo le pidió una cosa a sus jugadores en el descanso. Había que tener más compromiso por la mala imagen que ofrecieron en la primera parte con errores defensivos y un juego inofensivo. Le dieron la vuelta a un marcador con dos goles en contra y para el entrenador tiene más valor que las conseguidas en la Champions. Las dificultades con las que jugó el segundo periodo en Sevilla le sirven al entrenador del Real Madrid para que se dignifique su trabajo.

*Un Real Madrid competitivo*

Ancelotti quiere hacer ver, principalmente, a Florentino, que es competitivo. El Real Madrid ganó pese al no gol de Vinícius con una demostración de superar las adversidades en un campo inexpugnable. El Sevilla estaba invicto, más descansado que un Madrid, que llegaba con el desgaste de la prórroga contra el Chelsea y las bajas de Casemiro, por sanción, y Ferland Mendy, lesionado. Ancelotti reconstruyó el once con Lucas Vázquez en el lateral derecho y Carvajal en el izquierdo (dio dos asistencias). El técnico italiano y sus colaboradores dan un golpe en la mesa. El entrenador tuvo recursos para responder a unos malos 45 minutos, con otros de buen fútbol, control del partido, dominio, peligrosidad y poderío físico.

De la remontada el que más sale reforzado es Carlo Ancelotti. Una más en muy poco tiempo. La tercera y esta vez en la Liga, en casa del segundo, tras las dos en el Bernabéu contra el Paris Saint-Germain y el Chelsea. Contra el equipo francés y el inglés se cimentó en la épica y la transformación que tiene el Real Madrid en las noches europeas en el Bernabéu. En Sevilla, el escenario era muy diferente. El Real Madrid llegaba más desgastado, con bajas, entró mal al partido, tiró la primera parte y se sobrepuso con más fútbol que corazón a la rabia por el gol anulado a Vinícius.

Ancelotti busca que se hable de sus méritos, de tener una plantilla enchufada, un equipo trabajado, con regularidad y recursos. Desde hace tiempo ha puesto todos los huevos en la Liga y, cuando le han preguntado por la posibilidad de ganar la Champions, ha sido muy prudente. La explicación que ha dado es que llegarían lo más lejos en Europa si son capaces de competir. No le importa reconocer que el equipo tiene dependencia de Benzema y, cuando le han preguntado sobre esta cuestión, ha dicho que está muy feliz por ello.
El fracaso del Clásico

Pero el entrenador del Real Madrid tiene muy reciente el golpetazo que se llevó en el Clásico del Bernabéu. Ese día no estaba Benzema y no puso excusas. Quedó tocado por haber sido goleado en el Bernabéu y en el palco aparecieron los nervios. Estas sensaciones llegan al entrenador y, pese a las remontadas en la Champions, el balón de oxígeno que necesitaba Ancelotti era ganar en Sevilla. En el campo donde nadie lo había hecho antes. Lo consiguió y lo celebró con rabia por el gol anulado a Vinícius, al que no le encuentra ninguna explicación.

No ha ganado la Liga, pero sí ha dado un paso de gigante y es un refuerzo para que no se hable solo de la épica en las remontadas de la Champions. En Sevilla, los goles que sirvieron para empatar el partido los marcan Rodrygo y Nacho (dos de los cambios). Ancelotti leyó el partido y salió el plan con la demostración de que hay un trabajo táctico y físico que tiene continuidad a lo largo de muchos meses en los que se le ha criticado por no hacer rotaciones.

La Liga siempre ha sido la prioridad de Ancelotti. Ganarla es su obsesión para demostrar que su método está trabajado, de principio a fin, y tiene capacidad para gestionar la plantilla a lo largo de ocho meses. Todavía le faltan 10 puntos para certificar el título y la exigencia de una eliminatoria contra el Manchester City en las semifinales de la Champions todavía puede influir en el rendimiento. Pero, con lo visto en la segunda parte de Sevilla, el cuerpo técnico del Real Madrid gana crédito.









El no gol a Vinícius y la mano negra que dignifica la remontada del Real Madrid


Ancelotti no oculta su indignación por el gol anulado a Vinicius en Sevilla y le sirve para sacar pecho por ganar en un campo donde ningún otro equipo lo había conseguido




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Abr 2022)

Compárese el artículo anterior, obra de un reconocido antimadridista-antiflorentinista en pleno proceso de recogida de cable, con estos pasajes del editorial del diario Sport.

*La polémica victoria del Madrid en Sevilla, con ayuda arbitral y nueva remontada incluidas, dejó la Liga sentenciada.*_ El duelo del Sánchez Pizjuán estaba marcado en rojo en el calendario del vestuario del Barça porque se consideraba una de las últimas opciones claras de ‘pinchazo’ madridista. A punto estuvo de hacerse realidad el sueño blaugrana, pero *el colegiado Cuadra Fernández tuvo una actuación pésima que propició que el equipo de Ancelotti resurgiera* tras ir perdiendo por 2-0.

[...]

*El Madrid ganará la Liga* [...] *sobre todo, por deméritos del Barça. *_

*








Una desconexión que el Barça no se puede permitir


La Liga está perdida desde hace meses, pero el equipo debe mantener el orgullo hasta el final




www.sport.es




*


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> El Farsa está a 3 puntos del quinto, el Betis. Tiene que jugar partidos muy difíciles, con el Villarreal, con la Real Sociedad... Y con el Betis.
> 
> Cuidado que todavía se quedan fuera de Champions estos retras.



el partido contra el villarreal dalo por ganado para el farsa
mucho me sorprenderia que su filial el villarreal les jodiera


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> El Farsa está a 3 puntos del quinto, el Betis. Tiene que jugar partidos muy difíciles, con el Villarreal, con la Real Sociedad... Y con el Betis.
> 
> Cuidado que todavía se quedan fuera de Champions estos retras.



Tranquilo, esos son de los que ponen el ojete a los culerdos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es que estos mierdas del Farsa han hecho una temporada putapénica pero luego nos metieron 0-4. A ver si alguien me lo explica. Yo creo que gobernando el puto PSOE, que siempre ha estado al servicio del catalufismo, y encima con los separatistas en el desgobierno, le dijeron al club que se dejaran ganar y estos bajaron el esfuerzo y con las ganas que tenían los otros pues de ahí el resultado. O que estaban dopados.
> 
> Ya pasaba algo así cuando jugaban en el campo del Coruña, en la época de auge del galleguismo y del "Superdepor", que misteriosamente el Madrid nunca ganaba y jugaban de culo siempre incluso bastantes años después de que el Coruña pasara a ser un equipo vulgar, hasta que ya al fin se vio a un Madrid jugar bien y ganar hartos de esa "racha". Y también pasó en el campo del Farsa en donde hasta el club tuvo que inventarse una vez que Ronaldo el gordo tenía gripe para que no jugara en el campo de su ex-equipo, hasta que un día se hartaron y se acabó la "racha" de dejarse perder y de que los árbitros españordos nos putearan (Hierro: "Árbitro, pita también para nosotros"), que fue en Copaeuropa en donde la mafia no llegaba.
> 
> Es que es siempre igual. A esos se les permite que nos goleen pero no al revés. Está bien que hagan una temporada putapénica pero quiero machacarlos 6-0 en todos los partidos, pero claro, supongo que gobernando el PSOE y los separatistas es como estar en silla de ruedas y querer correr una maratón.



Y¿ te acuerdas de las champions o de esos partidos? ¿ de las ligas o de esos partidos? para ser como ellos, su objetivo es ganar al Madrid y quedar entre los cuatro primeros, es como eran antes de llegar el niño de las hormonas, y están tan contentos, dejadlos, que sigan así.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> *Yo lo que no entiendo es que estos mierdas del Farsa han hecho una temporada putapénica pero luego nos metieron 0-4. A ver si alguien me lo explica. *Yo creo que gobernando el puto PSOE, que siempre ha estado al servicio del catalufismo, y encima con los separatistas en el desgobierno, le dijeron al club que se dejaran ganar y estos bajaron el esfuerzo y con las ganas que tenían los otros pues de ahí el resultado. O que estaban dopados.
> 
> Ya pasaba algo así cuando jugaban en el campo del Coruña, en la época de auge del galleguismo y del "Superdepor", que misteriosamente el Madrid nunca ganaba y jugaban de culo siempre incluso bastantes años después de que el Coruña pasara a ser un equipo vulgar, hasta que ya al fin se vio a un Madrid jugar bien y ganar hartos de esa "racha". Y también pasó en el campo del Farsa en donde hasta el club tuvo que inventarse una vez que Ronaldo el gordo tenía gripe para que no jugara en el campo de su ex-equipo, hasta que un día se hartaron y se acabó la "racha" de dejarse perder y de que los árbitros españordos nos putearan (Hierro: "Árbitro, pita también para nosotros"), que fue en Copaeuropa en donde la mafia no llegaba.
> 
> Es que es siempre igual. A esos se les permite que nos goleen pero no al revés. Está bien que hagan una temporada putapénica pero quiero machacarlos 6-0 en todos los partidos, pero claro, supongo que gobernando el PSOE y los separatistas es como estar en silla de ruedas y querer correr una maratón.




ese partido tuvo algo RARO
como si hubiese algun tipo de "amaño" por debajo
empezando por este "detalle":

el mierda ancelotti es un cabezon que no cambia JAMAS su esquema 4 3 3
y que hay que darle una conferencia de varias horas en el club para conseguir convencerle de hacer el ligerisimo cambio a un 4 4 2

bueno pues en el partido contra el farsa
JUSTO EN ESE PARTIDO , NO EN NINGUN OTRO , JUSTO EN ESE

va el tio y en el primer tiempo pone un 1 4 1 4 1 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! o sea un CAGADON brutal
y no contento con eso en el segundo tiempo el cagadon lo aumenta a MIERDA PLANETARIA cambiando a un 1 3 5 2 !!!!!!!! que fue el hundimiento total!!!!

y como eso le pareció poco , ademas cambió a varios jugadores de posicion : modric delantero , casemiro defensa , rodrygo lateral .......

es decir : el mierda ancelotti DESTRUYÓ el equipo tacticamente y posicionalmente Y JUSTO EN ESE PARTIDO CONTRA EL FARSA,
¿POR QUE?


(espero que no haya ningun retrasado que me diga "porque no estaba benzema" , porque si no esta benzema pones a otro el que sea en su posicion y listo : pero el resto del equipo no lo tocas)


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Abr 2022)

Que raro, corrupción en el fútbol español, recuerdo que al antiguo presidente de la federación con pruebas de corrución y sigue en la calle, el señor Villar, claro, que estaba implicado el secretario de estado para el deporte, nunca lo hubiera imaginado.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Abr 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Lo del 0-4 fue una especie de favor envenenado que le hicimos al barsa: desde el minuto 1 quedó claro que el Madrid no mostraba ni el más mínimo interés por la victoria y se jugaron los 90 con desgana y pasando de todo. Tiene su lógica pues el mundo del fútbol español necesitaba un triunfo blaugrana: significaba darle algo de emoción a una liga muy aburrida, reavivaba la rivalidad perdida (que siempre beneficia a ambos) y salvaba la imagen de competitividad de una gran máquina de hacer dinero (el barsa).
> 
> No voy a decir que nos hayamos dejado ganar... pero sí que, en cierto sentido, aquel resultado le sirvió al Madrid para vender la idea de que aún hay liga y por tanto atraer a la audiencia. Insisto que una victoria blanca en ese clásico hubiese sido un mazazo a las cuentas de la liga y de ambos clubs. Viendo lo que fue sucediendo después, el fútbol puso a cada equipo en el nivel que le correspondía y el clásico quedó como una anécdota. Recuerdo que al día siguiente todos pedíamos la cabeza de Carletto, pero esperemos que la decisión sobre el futuro de nuestro banquillo se tome con otro criterio que lo sucedido en un partido meramente simbólico como aquel.



que la Farsa meta al Madrid un 0-4 en el bernabeu yo no lo defino como algo "meramente simbolico" sino como un aplastar al madrid con resultado historico metido ya en las estadisticas de la historia

que a cagueto ancelotti lo echen ojala ocurra
yo lo llevo deseando mucho antes de ese "clasico" que tuvo algo muy RARO


----------



## cebollo (19 Abr 2022)

Yo noto claramente que la gente ha olvidado lo que fue el Villarato y las competiciones españoles antes del var. Penaltys como el de Eric García contra el Eintrach, Mascherano hizo muchos durante años y años y no le pitaron ni uno y todos los iturraldes diciendo que eran forcejeos y pugnas.

Otra superstición española es que todas las faltas son tarjetas, luego miras las estadísticas de Camavinga en la liga francesa y son 71 partidos, 0 rojas. Será el centralismo del todopoderoso Rennes.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Abr 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> _*El Madrid ganará la Liga* [...] *sobre todo, por deméritos del Barça. *_
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Abr 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Yo noto claramente que la gente ha olvidado lo que fue el Villarato y las competiciones españoles antes del var. Penaltys como el de Eric García contra el Eintrach, Mascherano hizo muchos durante años y años y no le pitaron ni uno y todos los iturraldes diciendo que eran forcejeos y pugnas.
> 
> Otra superstición española es que todas las faltas son tarjetas, luego miras las estadísticas de Camavinga en la liga francesa y son 71 partidos, 0 rojas. Será el centralismo del todopoderoso Rennes.



Recuerdo a Piqué haciendo estupideces en la selección poner cara de sincero asombro cuando el árbitro pitaba falta o penalty: "¿Esto? ¡Si esto a mí no me lo pitan nunca!"

El resultado ha sido que al Real Madrid se le ha hecho más fácil ganar la Champions que ganar la Liga, y esa cultura competitiva que ha adquirido la va a conservar. Dado que una de esas dos competiciones cada vez le interesa menos a la gente tampoco es tan mala tendencia.


----------



## fieraverde (19 Abr 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Recuerdo a Piqué haciendo estupideces en la selección poner cara de sincero asombro cuando el árbitro pitaba falta o penalty: "¿Esto? ¡Si esto a mí no me lo pitan nunca!"
> 
> El resultado ha sido que al Real Madrid se le ha hecho más fácil ganar la Champions que ganar la Liga, y esa cultura competitiva que ha adquirido la va a conservar. Dado que una de esas dos competiciones cada vez le interesa menos a la gente tampoco es tan mala tendencia.



Por que nunca ha pasado nada raro en la champions que ganaba el Madrid, estoy seguro que los patrocinadores prefieren que gane la champions el wolfsburgo al Madrid, no tengo ninguna duda que los patrocinadores brindaban con champán cada vez que el atleti se cargaba al barsa e impedia el clásico soñado. 

Y estas conversaciones son de dos mindundis como el calvo y el indepe, imagínate a gazprom, heineken, play statation ,Santander... mastercard ...

La que le prepararon a un equipo podrido de pasta como el psg con el aytekin ese ..

Mira , ya se han cepillao al árbitro que os árbitrò "mal" el domingo .. que cosas..


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Abr 2022)

la increible decision que costo una liga el año pasado,la mano de Militao contra el Sevilla (penalti + gol propio anulado) no vi que generase la mas minima polemica o indignacion.En un entorno de favoritismo descarado hacia el Madrid segun dicen es que no me cuadra nada pitar algo asi…

la mano del defensa del Sevilla el domingo fue del mismo estilo pero nada,todo es Camavinga Camavinga Camavinga…una entrada no violenta donde algunos arbitros sacan tarjeta y otros no,segun como se hayan levantado ese dia y lo que grite el publico.


----------



## JMK (19 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> El Farsa está a 3 puntos del quinto, el Betis. Tiene que jugar partidos muy difíciles, con el Villarreal, con la Real Sociedad... Y con el Betis.
> 
> Cuidado que todavía se quedan fuera de Champions estos retras.



Tras la filtración de los audios posiblemente se va a cortar bastante lo de los arbitrajes favorables, así que cualquiera sabe.


----------



## xilebo (19 Abr 2022)

*Cuadra Fernández, apartado*

El Comité de Árbitros ha apartado del VAR del partido entre *Espanyol* y *Rayo* a Cuadra Fernández, el trencilla que pitó el *Sevilla-Real Madrid*.


----------



## fieraverde (19 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> la increible decision que costo una liga el año pasado,la mano de Militao contra el Sevilla (penalti + gol propio anulado) no vi que generase la mas minima polemica o indignacion.En un entorno de favoritismo descarado hacia el Madrid segun dicen es que no me cuadra nada pitar algo asi…
> 
> la mano del defensa del Sevilla el domingo fue del mismo estilo pero nada,todo es Camavinga Camavinga Camavinga…una entrada no violenta donde algunos arbitros sacan tarjeta y otros no,segun como se hayan levantado ese dia y lo que grite el publico.



Una mano es una acción no violenta donde te vas a la puta calle , un agarrón es una acción no violenta donde te vas a la puta calle.

Pero vamos , que estoy seguro que el neverazo es por esa acción, segurisimo.


----------



## fieraverde (19 Abr 2022)

JMK dijo:


> Tras la filtración de los audios posiblemente se va a cortar bastante lo de los arbitrajes favorables, así que cualquiera sabe.



Pues si el barsa no va os darán 16 millones y los otros 3 kilos para los otros 3 equipos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> la increible decision que costo una liga el año pasado,la mano de Militao contra el Sevilla (penalti + gol propio anulado) no vi que generase la mas minima polemica o indignacion.En un entorno de favoritismo descarado hacia el Madrid segun dicen es que no me cuadra nada pitar algo asi…
> 
> la mano del defensa del Sevilla el domingo fue del mismo estilo pero nada,todo es Camavinga Camavinga Camavinga…una entrada no violenta donde algunos arbitros sacan tarjeta y otros no,segun como se hayan levantado ese dia y lo que grite el publico.








El Radio » No perdió su silla. El Radio 2.283


El Radio de Richard Dees




elradio.es




Este señor te da la clave del auténtico relato en ESpaña, hace un resumen de lo que son nuestros insingnes periodistas, lo que es de traca es que digan que el Madrid tiene la prensa a favor.


----------



## Uchiha Madara (19 Abr 2022)

Escándalo de corrupción del Barca, 1 programa (con suerte).

Audios de Florentino, 2 semanas pidiendo la dimisión.

Es más o menos así.


----------



## xilebo (19 Abr 2022)

*15 puntos de diferencia*


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Abr 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> *El no gol a Vinícius y la mano negra que dignifica la remontada del Real Madrid*



Efectivamente, según el árbitro ahí hubo una mano negra.


----------



## xilebo (19 Abr 2022)

*Lista novedosa de Ancelotti*

*Casemiro* tiene problemas musculares y no estará ante *Osasuna*. *Modric* no viajará por descanso y *Latasa* y *Rafa* *Marín* aparecen en la convocatoria.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Lista novedosa de Ancelotti*
> 
> *Casemiro* tiene problemas musculares y no estará ante *Osasuna*. *Modric* no viajará por descanso y *Latasa* y *Rafa* *Marín* aparecen en la convocatoria.



Vamos, que juegan kroos, Valverde y Camavinga en el centro, delante vini, Benzema y Rodrigo. Tampoco hay mucho más.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Lista novedosa de Ancelotti*
> 
> *Casemiro* tiene problemas musculares y no estará ante *Osasuna*. *Modric* no viajará por descanso y *Latasa* y *Rafa* *Marín* aparecen en la convocatoria.




me parece bien. Riesgos 0


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (19 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Vamos, que juegan kroos, Valverde y Camavinga en el centro, delante vini, Benzema y Rodrigo. Tampoco hay mucho más.



A ver si debutan, que tienen que jugar el partido del pasillo contra el Atlético.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Abr 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Cuando gobernaba el PP también os dimos buenos palizones o no te acuerdas?




Tuuu lokohhhhhhh to flama premohhhh k diseee


----------



## pepitoburbujas (19 Abr 2022)

Mariano lesionado. Otro que tal baila. Para una vez que podía jugar...

Yo me guardaba a Benzema y a Vini para jugar contra el osasuna. Hay que evitar la lesión de cualquiera de ellos a toda costa. 

No puedo decir que me entristeciese la victoria del Cádiz ayer jejeje. Varsa y Madrid se retroalimentan de tal manera que si a uno le va muy bien, le afecta al otro para mal, y viceversa.


----------



## The Replicant (19 Abr 2022)

*Miguel Ángel Galán Castellanos, presidente del Centro Nacional de Formación de Entrenadores (CENAFE), ha denunciado ante la Fiscalía Anticorrupción, al presidente de la Federación (RFEF), Luis Rubiales, y al capitán del Barcelona, Gerard Piqué, a quienes acusa de presunta "corrupción entre particulares, prevaricación, cohecho y administración desleal".* 









Galán denuncia a Piqué y Rubiales en Anticorrupción


El presidente de CENAFE pide que se les investigue por supuesta corrupción entre particulares, prevaricación y administración desleal .




as.com





esto se anima


----------



## cebollo (19 Abr 2022)

Lo que se ha descubierto es muy grave y el que tiene que salir y dar explicaciones es Rubiales, no Pique. Que la Federación cobre más o menos si unos equipos acaban entre los dos primeros es feo pero discutible. Que el presidente se lleve comisión particular por eso mismo es de dimisión inmediata.

Que los otros clubs no protesten demuestra hasta que punto tienen miedo de represalias-arbitrajes


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Abr 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Que los otros clubs no protesten demuestra hasta que punto tienen miedo de represalias-arbitrajes



El Valencia va a saltar. Como tú mismo aludiste hace unos posts, llevan toda la temporada quejándose de ataques arbitrales por este tema.


----------



## The Replicant (20 Abr 2022)

va a ser interesante este final de liga con las plazas de Champions en juego y el Farça en caida libre. 

Con este lio los arbitrajes no van a poder ser tan descarados a favor de los culerdos, pillo palomitas y tal


----------



## cebollo (20 Abr 2022)

Salen más audios. Parece ser que había una oferta de Qatar decente, celebrar allí la Supercopa sin cuotas. Y la de Emiratos Árabes, metiendo al Real Madrid y Barcelona como sea. Más comisiones en el segundo caso y ya sabéis lo que eligieron.

No voy a reprochar a Pique ni que quiera ganar dinero ni que quiera favorecer a su club pero lo de Rubiales es gravisimo. Esto es mínimo de dimisión y quizá de cárcel.


----------



## artemis (20 Abr 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Salen más audios. Parece ser que había una oferta de Qatar decente, celebrar allí la Supercopa sin cuotas. Y la de Emiratos Árabes, metiendo al Real Madrid y Barcelona como sea. Más comisiones en el segundo caso y ya sabéis lo que eligieron.
> 
> No voy a reprochar a Pique ni que quiera ganar dinero ni que quiera favorecer a su club pero lo de Rubiales es gravisimo. Esto es mínimo de dimisión y quizá de cárcel.



Esta claro que el farsa acaba segundo de liga, sino Rubi perdería dinero.... ¿Hay alguna casa de apuestas que complete esta opción? es para meterle, la casa, la hipoteca, los ahorros y hasta a la suegra


----------



## xilebo (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## The Replicant (20 Abr 2022)

*"No puedo garantizar que no me vayan a meter un saco de cocaína en el maletero"*









"No puedo garantizar que no me vayan a meter un saco de cocaína en el maletero"


Luis Rubiales fue así de contundente al hablar de los audios robados de su teléfono móvil y puso este drástico ejemplo.




as.com





jojojo "Rubi" pringao hasta las trancas con su amigo Geri


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Abr 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Pues no sé mejor que Eric García... pero España siempre en los JJOO desaprovechamos el comodín de los 3 mayores de 23...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Abr 2022)

Que recuerdos cuando Ramos quería Eurocopa y Olimpiadas.y mira dónde está ahora..


----------



## xilebo (20 Abr 2022)

*Otro misterio salpica a Bale*

"No estará disponible" ante Osasuna, es lo único que ha escrito el club en un escueto comunicado. Según pudo saber *AS*, alega molestias en la pierna izquierda.


----------



## xilebo (20 Abr 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Segun rubiales eso es normal, muchos otros futbolistas se lo dijieron para ir a los JJOO, pero el tonito de pique parece que es quien manda ahi mas y el otro su delfin.

La otra noche le preguntaron a pique que si iba al mundial de qatar y comento que habia un 99% de probabilidad de no ir, pero el cabron no cierra la puerta de la seleccion del todo. Y quiere estar dos años mas jugando al fubtol


----------



## Phoenician (20 Abr 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> va a ser interesante este final de liga con las plazas de Champions en juego y el Farça en caida libre.
> 
> Con este lio los arbitrajes no van a poder ser tan descarados a favor de los culerdos, pillo palomitas y tal



De momento, a pesar del escándalo internacional el pasado finde del árbitrucho que vino de la Cuadra, la CORRUPTA Federación de Rubi, con su amigo Geri y quizá también el Vaquilla, esto último no está confirmado, ha designado para un nuevo ROBO en Pamplona a De Burgos Bengoechea y Estrada Fernández en el Var...

Se viene robazo esta tarde con algún jugador blanco expulsado?


----------



## Phoenician (20 Abr 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



El CORRUPTO y MENTIROSO Piqué le dice a Juanma Castaño en Twich: por los valors que me han dado de pequeñito en casa y en la escuela, yo nunca he pedido favores por nada.

Al día siguiente se escucha en los audios: Rubi!, porfi, habla con el seleccionador Luis de la Fuente para que me lleve a la Olimpiada que me hace mucha ilu...

ZASCA!!! EN TODA TU PUTA BOCA! JAJAJAJA!

CORRUPCIÓN DE PIQUÉ Y FEDERACIÓN. A la puta cárcel el calvo y el Shaquiro, a jugar a los jaboncillos en las duchas.

Las fuentes, aparte de mis cojones morenos, el twitt citado y aquí en el minuto 33:40 del podcast de Richard Dees:






El Radio » Cayeron del guindo. El Radio 2.284


El Radio de Richard Dees




elradio.es


----------



## Phoenician (20 Abr 2022)

Otros futbolistas, como Ramos, lo filtran a la prensa para ver si la campañita de sus putitas periodistas consiguen llevarlo a la Olimpiada. 

Pero Piqué, en un caso de libro de tráfico de influencias totalmente punible judicialmente, se lo pide a su amigo Rubi con el que se está repartiendo comisiones millonarias para que convenza a su subordinado el seleccionador olímpico Luis de la Fuente... A la puta cárcel YA!


----------



## Edu.R (20 Abr 2022)

Todavía va a salir más mierda. Seguro.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Abr 2022)

el culito de Gerardo Piqué BERNABÉU será muy apreciado en el módulo 3 de Brians


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

Los de El Trampas no sabéis aun lo que es una roja esta temporada en La Lija arbitraria de las comisiones

Y en penaltis a favor campeones, los últimos en penaltis en contra...

Heztadísticas de La Lija...


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

para compensar la Heztadística, cuando tengáis ya La Liga en vuestra possesió, os sacarán 4 rojas y señalarán 5 penaltis en contra pa maquillar


----------



## Otrasvidas (20 Abr 2022)

Hoy Osasuna. Aunque no se jueguen nada,siempre nos tiene muchas ganas. De todas formas,nuestra épica victoria en el Pizjuán+ el pinchazo de la Chavineta nos hace contar con un partido más de margen que antes de la anterior jornada, así que 0 preocupaciones.


----------



## PalPueblo (20 Abr 2022)

Y Jupp???




Xequinfumfa dijo:


> La mentalidad alemana, en general, no es para entrenar en España. Klopp y Tuchel están cortados por el mismo patrón y ahora Nagelsmann sale diciendo que los equipos del sur no sé qué leches. Los alemanes piensan que los europeos del sur somos gilipollas. Los ingleses también, pero al menos estos no salen de su isla y no van de super colegas y super guays. Eso que ganamos todos.
> 
> Para entrenar al Madrid: italianos, portugueses o franceses. O argentinos; del River, por supuesto. A los alemanes les pueden ir dando bastante por el culo.



Eres del Madrid y te olvidas del que humilló a Guardiola ganándole el triplete, en la cara del contrato firmado... yo creo que la podemos llamar la maldición de Heynckes. Dudo que se acabe este año con el Pep_e ganando la Champions.


----------



## PalPueblo (20 Abr 2022)

Un día se sabrá toda la verdad sobre Gareth, yo creo que no trago con la mentalidad del club o de Floren y le pusieron la cruz. 

Esos años a la sombra de Cristiano, puede que alguien le prometiera que se iba ir antes... no acepto el papel como Benzema (vino por la pasta que vino...) y espero a recoger beneficios después de la marcha del portugués. No acepto fijo una bajada de sueldo. Las bajas de las primeras temporadas (muchas por presión de su contrato).

Un grandísimo jugador, sin la mentalidad de Mkultra para ser una superestrella, ni con el carácter de Raúl o Cristiano. Seguramente nunca debió salir del lateral donde hubiera triunfado, pena de jugar con Gales y ser el mejor de la historia de aquel "país".


----------



## Mecanosfera (20 Abr 2022)

A un tío que sale sonriente con una pancarta que pone "Gales, Golf, Madrid, por ese orden" hay que hacerle la cruz ipso facto. Desde ese día ya puede ser Maradona reencarnado que no se le va a tolerar nada, por supuesto, él se lo ha buscado. Para mí no hay debate en eso: será un genio con el balón o lo que se quiera, pero semejante falta de respeto al club que te paga no se puede admitir de ninguna manera.
Es un gran jugador pero sinceramente, yo desde ese día le deseo lo peor.


----------



## HArtS (20 Abr 2022)

Hablando en serio, Rubiales debería dimitir.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Abr 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Hablando en serio, Rubiales debería dimitir.



Deberían raparlo al cero y que ya no pudiera ser nunca más llamado Rubiales.


----------



## xilebo (20 Abr 2022)

*Cero argumentos para pensar en favoritismos a estas alturas*


----------



## Phoenician (20 Abr 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> El CORRUPTO y MENTIROSO Piqué le dice a Juanma Castaño en Twich: por los valors que me han dado de pequeñito en casa y en la escuela, yo nunca he pedido favores por nada.
> 
> Al día siguiente se escucha en los audios: Rubi!, porfi, habla con el seleccionador Luis de la Fuente para que me lleve a la Olimpiada que me hace mucha ilu...
> 
> ...



Y aquí los de la COPE se han dado cuenta de la contradicción:



Lo sacan en su web:









La contradicción de Piqué entre su respuesta a Juanma Castaño y el favor que pidió a Rubiales: "Sé separar"


El pasado lunes, Piqué reconoció a Juanma Castaño que "jamás voy a pedir una ayuda de nada" pero El Confidencial destapa un audio en el que pide a...




www.cope.es





Y ante el enorme ZASCA entonces Piqué habla de bajeza moral, se hace la indignada y saca pasadas afrentas:









Piqué estalla contra COPE: "Es de una bajeza moral a la altura de una cadena como la vuestra"


Gerard Piqué ha vuelto a la carga en redes sociales. Esta vez contra El Partidazo de COPE y Radio MARCA, que tras conocerse hoy los nuevos audios entre el futbolista y Luis Rubiale




www.marca.com





Sólo le ha faltado decir que la culpa fue de Franco...

PIQUÉ, DEJA DE HACER EL PUTO RIDÍCULO!
JAJAJAJAJA!!!!


----------



## Edu.R (20 Abr 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Hablando en serio, Rubiales debería dimitir.



Pues en TEM se ha defendido muy bien y encima ha dejado a una periodista feminazi hundidísim.


----------



## Otrasvidas (20 Abr 2022)

Ayer el Liverpool le clavó un 4-0 al United. Sí, ya sabemos que la temporada del United está volviendo a ser una mierda y tal, pero es toda una declaración de intenciones.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Segun rubiales eso es normal, muchos otros futbolistas se lo dijieron para ir a los JJOO, pero el tonito de pique parece que es quien manda ahi mas y el otro su delfin.
> 
> La otra noche le preguntaron a pique que si iba al mundial de qatar y comento que habia un 99% de probabilidad de no ir, pero el cabron no cierra la puerta de la seleccion del todo. Y quiere estar dos años mas jugando al fubtol



Esta en mucho mejor forma Raúl albiol...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Abr 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Ayer el Liverpool le clavó un 4-0 al United. Sí, ya sabemos que la temporada del United está volviendo a ser una mierda y tal, pero es toda una declaración de intenciones.



Bueno la última vez que se enfrentaron Liverpool y Villarreal fue un robo en la vuelta...


----------



## cebollo (20 Abr 2022)

Hoy va a meter un gol Camavinga para que los antísi rabien y digan que le tendrían que haber expulsado en Sevilla y así no jugar hoy.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

Si hay un equipo que ha sido deliberadamente perjudicado con arbitrariedades, es El Atleti.

Se dice y no pasa nada.

Cualquier análisis de la temporada apunta a una persecución arbitraria a El Atleti. Revisando partidos, jugadas clave, sanciones, tarjetas, penaltis, etc. 

Todo indica que se ha sostenido descaradamente a 2 equipos en hezpesial, que ya sabemos todos cuáles son, y se ha perjudicado deliberadamente a El Atleti.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

y ahora, si tenéis poca vergüenza, hablad de El Cholo y no de los amaños de La Lija


----------



## Phoenician (20 Abr 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Hablando en serio, Rubiales debería dimitir.



Lo último que ha salido, ejemplo PALMARIO del delito de tráfico de influencias:









Piqué pidió a Rubiales un grupo fácil para su Andorra


Unos nuevos audios desvelados por El Confidencial implican a Gerard Piqué y Luis Rubiales con el episodio sucedido en 2019, cuando el Reus descendió desde Segunda B por impagos y e




www.marca.com





Y la fiscalía anticorrupción... Ande andará?


----------



## Phoenician (20 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues en TEM se ha defendido muy bien y encima ha dejado a una periodista feminazi hundidísim.



Para salvar su culo de la más que probable cárcel, este sindicalista calvo y protegido del Perro Sánchez lo mismo hasta se alía con Tebas y Vox. Que no os confunda.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

Cuántos puntos han regalado arbitrariamente esta temporada al ReVAR Madrid y F.C VARcelona para contentar a los conseguidores y a los inversores?

Cuántos puntos ha perdido el Atleti arbitrariamente?

he seguido todos los partidos del Atleti esta temporada y es para presentatlos ante algún organismo anticorrupción del fúrbol o yo qué sé dónde y que se repita La Lija porque ha sido una auténtica escabechina descarada.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

se han inventao un rejlamento tan ambigüo y disparatado, que cambian cuando les de la gana y que ya nadie entiende ni sabe qué cojones es eso del fúrbol. 

Arbitrariamente parece que pueden hacer lo que les venga en gana en cada partido. La misma jugada calcada puede ser cualquier cosa una misma jornada, dependiendo del campo y del color de la camiseta, puede ser desde nada de nada, hasta una ejpulsión si se les antoja, o un penalti o pasar totalmente desapercibida, según convenga al arbitrario de turno a dedazo. 

Es algo verdaderamente espeluznante.


----------



## Silluzollope (20 Abr 2022)

PalPueblo dijo:


> Un día se sabrá toda la verdad sobre Gareth, yo creo que no trago con la mentalidad del club o de Floren y le pusieron la cruz.
> 
> Esos años a la sombra de Cristiano, puede que alguien le prometiera que se iba ir antes... no acepto el papel como Benzema (vino por la pasta que vino...) y espero a recoger beneficios después de la marcha del portugués. No acepto fijo una bajada de sueldo. Las bajas de las primeras temporadas (muchas por presión de su contrato).
> 
> Un grandísimo jugador, sin la mentalidad de Mkultra para ser una superestrella, ni con el carácter de Raúl o Cristiano. Seguramente nunca debió salir del lateral donde hubiera triunfado, pena de jugar con Gales y ser el mejor de la historia de aquel "país".



Este señor pidió más responsabilidad justo el mismo día que Cristiano anuncio que se iba, se le dio dicha responsabilidad y se dedicó desde entonces a tocarse (y tocar) los cojones.
Ninguna pena.


----------



## Phoenician (20 Abr 2022)

No se vayan todavía aún hay más!!!



Y los tontopollas progres, cómo el subnormal de Risto, aún protegiéndolo:









La sorprendente reflexión de Risto sobre la polémica de Piqué y Rubiales: "Si no hay delito ..."


La crisis en el fútbol ha estallado y en el centro de la diana están Gerard Piqué y Luis Rubiales. El Confidencial publicó anteayer unos audios en los que se escucha a ambos conver




www.marca.com


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Abr 2022)

Como Mariano y Hazard, son un lastre, lo peor es lo que le queda aún a Mariano y Hazard.


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Abr 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Lo último que ha salido, ejemplo PALMARIO del delito de tráfico de influencias:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ni está ni se le espera.


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Abr 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> No se vayan todavía aún hay más!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Risto es un hijo de muy agradecido a los que sirve, denota quién es el pollo, una mierda como persona.


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Chispeante (20 Abr 2022)

Audios, audios y más audios. Esta claro que tenemos audios,pero..y las consecuencias ¿dónde están?


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Abr 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Audios, audios y más audios. Esta claro que tenemos audios,pero..y las consecuencias ¿dónde están?



NO habrá, no se la edad que tendrás, pero cuando un follón de Villar, había facturas que demostraban que se habían ido de viaje familiares pagado por la federación, familiares de responsables de la misma, se perdió dinero con el que se pagaba a las territoriales por los patrocinadores, ppppppppppeeeeero, Rafael Cortés Elvira, secretario de esatdo para el deporte estaba metido, a ver si imaginas que pasa con todo, ya se lo digo yo, lo mismo que ahora, lo mismo que todos los casos enormes de corrupción de este gobierno, nada de nada.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (20 Abr 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Audios, audios y más audios. Esta claro que tenemos audios,pero..y las consecuencias ¿dónde están?



Que consecuencias va a haber, si todo el mundo sabe desde antes de ser elegido presidente de la federacion que Rubiales es un jeta de manual. En que quedo aquella denuncia de una arquitecta a la que le ofrecio pagar la reforma de su casa con fondos de la AFE, en nada, asi que este pajaro acabara siendo como Villar.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (20 Abr 2022)

El Betis como siempre de compitrueno del Barça


The Replicant dijo:


> *"No puedo garantizar que no me vayan a meter un saco de cocaína en el maletero"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como se enteren los saudíes de que les ha robado un palo o dos inventandose que el Madrid perdía más dinero... La cocaína es lo mejor que le podrían meter en el maletero.


----------



## _Suso_ (20 Abr 2022)

Rotaciones chicos:

Salen: *Courtois; Lucas Vázquez, Militao, Alaba, Nacho; Camavinga, Ceballos, Valverde; Asensio, Rodrygo y Benzema*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Abr 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Rotaciones chicos:
> 
> Salen: *Courtois; Lucas Vázquez, Militao, Alaba, Nacho; Camavinga, Ceballos, Valverde; Asensio, Rodrygo y Benzema*



y jovic,,esta muerto o de golf con bale?


----------



## ccc (20 Abr 2022)

*Courtois; Lucas Vázquez, Militao, Alaba, Nacho; Camavinga, Ceballos, Fede Valverde; Asensio, Rodrygo y Benzema.*

Perderemos, pero esta vez el planteamiento de Ancelotti es correcto:

- Vini no se quema y Asensio/Rodrygo ganan minutos.
- Kroos, Casemiro y Modric descansan.
- Camavinga y Fede siguen ganando minutos. Ceballos esta ahi para lo que necesitemos.
- Nacho de lateral izquierdo. Quizas deberia probar tb a Alaba y que se intercambien posiciones.

En serio, me da igual que perdamos 7-0, el planteamiento por primera vez en mucho tiempo, tiene sentido; por Ancelotti, me esperaba que hoy estarian jugando los mismos 11 de siempre


----------



## ccc (20 Abr 2022)

Eso si, ya queda claro con quien jugaremos contra el City, oder?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Abr 2022)

[


_Suso_ dijo:


> Rotaciones chicos:
> 
> Salen: *Courtois; Lucas Vázquez, Militao, Alaba, Nacho; Camavinga, Ceballos, Valverde; Asensio, Rodrygo y Benzema*



Me alegra lo de Ceballos. Me parece buen futbolista. Aunque posiblemente no le dé para el Madrid, es de lo poco que tenemos que puede dejar un traspaso jugosillo.


----------



## _Suso_ (20 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y jovic,,esta muerto o de golf con bale?



Yo es que estoy seguro que de muchos jugadores los entrenadores no hablan porque sino quedaría mal, pero si pase lo que pase jugadores como jovic y hazard juegan cero minutos será por algo, muy profesionales no deben ser.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (20 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y jovic,,esta muerto o de golf con bale?



Se va a ir del Madrid con 3 goles en 3 temporadas. Y me insultaban cuando decía que si era tan bueno como era suplente de Duricic en su selección.


----------



## _Suso_ (20 Abr 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Se va a ir del Madrid con 3 goles en 3 temporadas. Y me insultaban cuando decía que si era tan bueno como era suplente de Duricic en su selección.



Va a hijo por gol


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Abr 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Se va a ir del Madrid con 3 goles en 3 temporadas. Y me insultaban cuando decía que si era tan bueno como era suplente de Duricic en su selección.



No voy a defender el fichaje de Jovic, por razones obvias y además porque se pago demasiado caro.

Pero vaya, que lo suyo es encontrar a Jovic con 21 años cuando es suplente de Duricic, igual que Luis Suárez fue suplente del Loco Abreu y Lewandowski debutó como internacional sustituyendo a un tío del Racing de Santander (lo acabo de mirar).


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Abr 2022)

yo hubiera sacado a Lunin también, además está to wenorro

pero bien por jamonetti


----------



## xilebo (20 Abr 2022)

*Ha vuelto en forma*


----------



## Edu.R (20 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> yo hubiera sacado a Lunin también, además está to wenorro
> 
> pero bien por jamonetti


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Abr 2022)

Gol de BORJA mayoral..hablando de delanteros ignorados por no llamarse mayoralovic


----------



## seven up (20 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> NO habrá, no se la edad que tendrás, pero cuando un follón de Villar, había facturas que demostraban que se habían ido de viaje familiares pagado por la federación, familiares de responsables de la misma, se perdió dinero con el que se pagaba a las territoriales por los patrocinadores, ppppppppppeeeeero, Rafael Cortés Elvira, secretario de esatdo para el deporte estaba metido, a ver si imaginas que pasa con todo, ya se lo digo yo, lo mismo que ahora, lo mismo que todos los casos enormes de corrupción de este gobierno, nada de nada.



Si tienes a PSOE detrás, tienes a su aparato, a sus medios y a sus jueces. Habrá algo de polémica pero después del fin de semana, el asunto quedará primero enterrado y luego olvidado. Que se lo digan a Porta o a Roca, todas las noches durante 8 años dando la brasa con el perro y el chofer el hijo de puta del butano hasta que el PSOE hizo una legislación a medida para quitarse de encima todo lo que no le fuera afín. En cambio al corrupto y ladrón de Villar, con todos los escándalos del mundo, ahí estuvo 30 años agarrado como una garrapata al poder hasta que el TAD lo destituyó por ladrón y corrupto.


----------



## Chispeante (20 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Gol de BORJA mayoral..hablando de delanteros ignorados por no llamarse mayoralovic



Los números de Mayoral deben de mejorar los de Jovic o Mariano un 300% o algo así...a coste cero, una ficha que no creo que desde locura y siendo de la casa. Es verdad que ha jugado muchos más minutos pero como tercer delantero era más que aprovechable.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (20 Abr 2022)

Bien por las rotaciones. Benzema tampoco debe de jugar todo el partido. Cuantos menos titulares para el partido de champions jueguen hoy, mejor.

Isco a ver si tiene minutos; estos son sus partidos. 

Luego están los casos de los eternos lesionados que se lesionan sin jugar: Jovic, Mariano, Hazard, y el rey del troleo Bale. 
Lo de Bale es digno de estudio; ¿Qué se lesiona, en los estiramientos de los entrenamientos? Luego alguno se extraña de que le silbasen. En fin, menos mal que le queda poco en el equipo.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (20 Abr 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Los números de Mayoral deben de mejorar los de Jovic o Mariano un 300% o algo así...a coste cero, una ficha que no creo que desde locura y siendo de la casa. Es verdad que ha jugado muchos más minutos pero como tercer delantero era más que aprovechable.



Es que cualquiera mejoraría los números de los mantas que tenemos como segundos delanteros. Han sido una de las mayores pifias del club en años.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Abr 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Bien por las rotaciones. Benzema tampoco debe de jugar todo el partido. Cuantos menos titulares para el partido de champions jueguen hoy, mejor.
> 
> Isco a ver si tiene minutos; estos son sus partidos.
> 
> ...



Lo de las viudas de Bale es un fenómeno comparable a las mujeres que vuelven con el tío después de sufrir malos tratos.

Sociológicamente interesante pero más viejo que el cagar.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Abr 2022)

Vaya palo lo del betis perdiendo en casa con el Elche ,uno aun tenia esperanzas...ahora mismo si se puede decir que no queda ningun aliciente para seguir lo que queda de liga...


----------



## fred (20 Abr 2022)

Benzema tenía que descansar pero con la cantidad de sinverguenzas que hay en la delantera no hay ni esa opción.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (20 Abr 2022)

Este *ENTRENADOR*, es el primero que he visto este año en una rueda de prensa hablar como un entrenador, da gusto oírle.

Besadle el culo, merengues ....



*
REAL CLUB DEPORTIVO ESPAÑOL MANDA!*


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (20 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ese partido tuvo algo RARO
> como si hubiese algun tipo de "amaño" por debajo
> empezando por este "detalle":
> 
> ...



Es que no sé qué fantasmas se buscan, el día del FAR$A en el Pipabeu podían haber caído algunos más ...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Vaya palo lo del betis perdiendo en casa con el Elche ,uno aun tenia esperanzas...ahora mismo si se puede decir que no queda ningun aliciente para seguir lo que queda de liga...



Ver si el Barça queda tercero costándole dinero a Piqué es un aliciente que no teníamos antesdeayer.


----------



## Uchiha Madara (20 Abr 2022)

Benzema está en plena pelea por el balón de oro, Ancelotti seguramente lo ha querido rotar pero el no quiere. Es algo complicado porque por un lado debe descansar pero si quiere ser el mejor de este año no puede.


----------



## filets (20 Abr 2022)

Espero que hoy Camavinga reparta bien a los etarras
Con un par de roturas de ligamento me conformo


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Abr 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Este *ENTRENADOR*, es el primero que he visto este año en una rueda de prensa hablar como un entrenador, da gusto oírle.
> 
> Besadle el culo, merengues ....
> 
> ...



Qué ha decido?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Espero que hoy Camavinga reparta bien a los etarras
> Con un par de roturas de ligamento me conformo




A veces dudo de que seas del Barcelona, pero solo a veces...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Abr 2022)

Uchiha Madara dijo:


> Benzema está en plena pelea por el balón de oro, Ancelotti seguramente lo ha querido rotar pero el no quiere. Es algo complicado porque por un lado debe descansar pero si quiere ser el mejor de este año no puede.




Da igual, se lo van a dar a Messi.


----------



## filets (20 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Da igual, se lo van a dar a Messi.



El Balon de Oro se lo van a dar a Pedri
Y a Gavi el Golden Boy
Y a Nico el Gold Catalonia Player


----------



## Chichimango (20 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> El Balon de Oro se lo van a dar a Pedri
> Y a Gavi el Golden Boy
> Y a Nico el Gold Catalonia Player



Y a Piqué el Urdanga Mandanga award


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Abr 2022)

El rubio y la uefa intentan embestir a florentino y acaban siendo ellos los embestidos, si el Madrid gana en champions al pep gayola se quedaría una final justa entre dos grandes europeos de verdad, Madrid y Liverpool (si no pasa el villa).


----------



## 11kjuan (20 Abr 2022)

Alguien tiene algún enlace para ver el partido ?
Gracias de antemano


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Abr 2022)

Qué faltas pitan me cago en su puta madre


----------



## Edge2 (20 Abr 2022)

Camavinga ya con la amarilla. Minuto 4.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Abr 2022)

Puto asco de mafia arbitral de hijos de la gran puta


----------



## Suprimo (20 Abr 2022)

Osasuna vs Real Madrid: Watch the match live on Footybite!


Watch the Osasuna vs Real Madrid live stream on Footybite for free! Catch all the action from the La Liga game between these two teams.




reddt.footybite.cc


----------



## fachacine (20 Abr 2022)

Puta vergüenza de amarilla, cómo se ceban con el chaval. A este hijodeputa de De Burgos Bengoechea ya lo conocemos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Abr 2022)

Amarilla a camavinga por tocar el balón...

El rubi ya está haciendo de las suyas


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (20 Abr 2022)

El hijo de puta del pito hoy quiere echar a Caranigra.


----------



## xilebo (20 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Camavinga ya con la amarilla. Minuto 4.



Ha heredado todo de casemiro


----------



## Edge2 (20 Abr 2022)

uy uy


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Abr 2022)

Un centrocampista como fukuoka le vendría bien al Madrid.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (20 Abr 2022)

Hoy nos fockan.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## juantxxxo (20 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Camavinga ya con la amarilla. Minuto 4.



Que salga después del partido diciendo que le sacan tarjetas porque son racistas y a ver qué pasa.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Un centrocampista como fukuoka le vendría bien al Madrid.



Pues sí, estaba sobresaliendo en el Tohú, no?


----------



## Gorrión (20 Abr 2022)

Que puta mierda de tarjeta es esa?

Putos mafiosos hijos de puta.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Abr 2022)

Váter en el FIFA debe tener por lo menos 95 de estadísticas que futbolista macho, de los que por menos dinero más rendimiento han dado al Madrid.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Pues sí, estaba sobresaliendo en el Tohú, no?




Gamba Osaka.


----------



## qbit (20 Abr 2022)

Lucas Vázquez de titular, para disfrute de @euromelon.


----------



## filets (20 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Un centrocampista como fukuoka le vendría bien al Madrid.



Yo soy mas de Bukuake


----------



## qbit (20 Abr 2022)

Es que juegan en un estadio de separratas de mierda así que hay que pedir perdón por existir y por ganar la liga.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Abr 2022)

A MAMARRRRRRR


----------



## Edge2 (20 Abr 2022)

GOOL


----------



## Uchiha Madara (20 Abr 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOLLL!!!!!!!!


----------



## bubba_zanetti (20 Abr 2022)

bonitos cánticos en el sadar


----------



## Suprimo (20 Abr 2022)

Bueno, pues el guión va bien hoy


----------



## xilebo (20 Abr 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Hoy nos fockan.
> 
> Cuidado pues.



Gooooooool de madrid, de alaba


----------



## Uchiha Madara (20 Abr 2022)

Una broma... 

En un puto minuto tú.


----------



## filets (20 Abr 2022)

TODOS A UNA
PVTA OSASUNA


----------



## Edge2 (20 Abr 2022)

Gol de los terroristas...


----------



## Suprimo (20 Abr 2022)

A Geri y a Rubi no le gosta esto


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Abr 2022)

Joder el borormir ese del Osasuna que malo es.

Ya está Benito cocaínas con sus alucinantes análisis.

Mi análisis es que el Madrid ha fichado este año dos grandes ejemplares de mamadou, el mamadou alaba quienes bueno de cojones y a diferencia de ramos parece que tiene la eso y el mamadou camavinga que tiene un gran futuro por delante.

Veo que el Madrid sale con ausencio...sigo sin entender algunas cosas en la vida.


----------



## xilebo (20 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Bueno, pues el guión va bien hoy



Pues que empatara el osasuna tan rapido no estaba en el guion


----------



## ccc (20 Abr 2022)

Me cago en el arbitro y la tarjeta que le ha mostrado a Camavinga: Al final al chaval le va a entrar un yu-yu en la liga espanyola.


----------



## fachacine (20 Abr 2022)

Vaya desidia de Militao en el gol del empate, la madre que lo parió


----------



## ccc (20 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder el borormir ese del Osasuna que malo es.
> 
> Ya está Benito cocaínas con sus alucinantes análisis.
> 
> ...



Yo lo esto oyendo y vaya tela: Entre el y el maldini no dan una con bola


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Abr 2022)

Sonido ambiente manda


----------



## Edge2 (20 Abr 2022)

Al menos el madrit marca goles...


----------



## Edge2 (20 Abr 2022)

Marca Sergio Ramos


----------



## ccc (20 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, Ceballos esta jugando bastante bien: hasta me da pena el chaval, porque los de siempre no lo hacen mejor.

Y mientras tanto, Benito y Maldini hablando de lo bueno que es Kroos


----------



## xilebo (20 Abr 2022)

Gol de ramos con el PSG


----------



## ccc (20 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Gol de ramos con el PSG



Creo que no hay que Ramos se levante y se cague en los muertos de su hermano y la ultima renovacion.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Abr 2022)

_Buahhh tu lokohhhh menuda maniobra acaba de realizar el váter en la banda._


----------



## Suprimo (20 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Marca Sergio Ramos



Hoy cantan el alirón con el paleto de Camas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Gol de ramos con el PSG




Que equipo va a querer a ramos el año que viene sin un seguro de la hostia?? Ninguno.
Volverá al Sevilla si acaso.


----------



## xilebo (20 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que equipo va a querer a ramos el año que viene sin un seguro de la hostia?? Ninguno.
> Volverá al Sevilla si acaso.



Me parece que al sevilla imposible, no guardan buen recuerdo de el


----------



## Suprimo (20 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que equipo va a querer a ramos el año que viene sin un seguro de la hostia?? Ninguno.
> Volverá al Sevilla si acaso.



Siempre se pvede subir a la Xavineta, ahí cuantos más años tienen mejor pagan


----------



## PORRON (20 Abr 2022)

Joder BENZEMA


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

El Trampas tiene en el bolsillo La Lija vendida de las arbietrariedades y las comisiones. Pero de antes de empezar la temporada.


----------



## fachacine (20 Abr 2022)

Enésimo partido invisible de Ausencio. Qué cruz este tío, qué poca sangre.


----------



## Woden (20 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Enésimo partido invisible de Ausencio. Qué cruz este tío, qué poca sangre.



A ver si nos lo quitamos de encima este verano. Menudo mierdaseca.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (20 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> _Buahhh tu lokohhhh menuda maniobra acaba de realizar el váter en la banda._



Como notario mayor del Reino de las cagadas de Vázquez como lateral, vengo a dar fe de la misma. Abril, 20, año del Señor 2022.


----------



## PalPueblo (20 Abr 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> A un tío que sale sonriente con una pancarta que pone "Gales, Golf, Madrid, por ese orden" hay que hacerle la cruz ipso facto. Desde ese día ya puede ser Maradona reencarnado que no se le va a tolerar nada, por supuesto, él se lo ha buscado. Para mí no hay debate en eso: será un genio con el balón o lo que se quiera, pero semejante falta de respeto al club que te paga no se puede admitir de ninguna manera.
> Es un gran jugador pero sinceramente, yo desde ese día le deseo lo peor.



En el Madrid se le dió más caña que a ninguna estrella en años. Se trato mejor a Anelka que a Gareth.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Abr 2022)

Goal


----------



## Linsecte2000 (20 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Enésimo partido invisible de Ausencio. Qué cruz este tío, qué poca sangre.




Houned!!


----------



## Th89 (20 Abr 2022)

Woden dijo:


> A ver si nos lo quitamos de encima este verano. Menudo mierdaseca.



Encima le comen los huevos sus colegas de la prensa. Es una Red Flag de libro.

Gol de Ausencio


----------



## Uchiha Madara (20 Abr 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!


----------



## Suprimo (20 Abr 2022)

Ahora tocan semanas de lo jugadorazo que es Ausencio para el Madrit


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Abr 2022)

Gol de ausencio!!!!! Sii joder siiiii!! Renvindicate ausencio!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ausencio titular!!!!!!!

#ausenciobalondeoro


----------



## Edge2 (20 Abr 2022)

Alaba is down


----------



## qbit (20 Abr 2022)

GOOOOOOOL.


----------



## xilebo (20 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Enésimo partido invisible de Ausencio. Qué cruz este tío, qué poca sangre.



Pues gol de ausencio


----------



## PORRON (20 Abr 2022)

Alaba lesionado


----------



## Suprimo (20 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Alaba is down



¿Lo dices porque es nigga?


----------



## qbit (20 Abr 2022)

Estoy viéndolo en un canal inglés en el que gritaron entusiasmados con el gol de Osasuna pero no los del Madrid. Qué HGP. Deben estar escocidos por lo del Chelsea.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Abr 2022)

Madre miaaaaaa florentino lokohhhh ausencio renovación!!!! No necesitamos a mbappe tenemos a ausencio!!!!!!!


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (20 Abr 2022)

Le tenemos manía pero brutal Asensio en el gol. Le da el pase a Caranigra en la banda y remata después del rechace.


----------



## Chichimango (20 Abr 2022)

Buen pase de Carapinga


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (20 Abr 2022)

Tú, es que Benzemá no pierde ni un balón.
Gana todos los balones como si nada


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Abr 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Le tenemos manía pero brutal Asensio en el gol. Le da el pase a Caranigra en la banda y remata después del rechace.




Ya te digo!!!!!!! Brutal!!!!! A sido una maniobra estratosfericaaaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

Entonces va a entrar algún comité anticorrupción para intervenir La Lija amañada o k?

Se va a anular la temporada por corrupción o da igual?


----------



## Th89 (20 Abr 2022)

Quien necesita a Mbappé si tenemos a Ausencio.

Me suena que algún terrorista lo escribió alguna vez.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Abr 2022)

Nunca había estado tan tranquilo en Pamplona


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (20 Abr 2022)

A ver si entra Rafa Marín.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Abr 2022)

Esta la AMIA Salamanca en la basura esa del hormiguero y la he os perdido, ya está charitizada.


----------



## qbit (20 Abr 2022)

Han puesto los aspersores.


----------



## qbit (20 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ahora tocan semanas de lo jugadorazo que es Ausencio para el Madrit



Pues cumple cuando le ponen, aunque no sea titular.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Abr 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Le tenemos manía pero brutal Asensio en el gol. Le da el pase a Caranigra en la banda y remata después del rechace.



Yo nunca he entendido la manía a Asensio. Es como tenerle manía a Nacho o a Lucas Vázquez. No les da para ser titulares en el Madrid, y cuando lo son en general se nota, pero más o menos cumplen y cobran acorde.

Que Asensio te meta 10 goles en liga al año te arregla varios partidos, de ahí sacas 5-10 puntos extra, aunque luego se arrastre contra el PSG (e insisto, Asensio no está en la plantilla para ganarle al PSG).


----------



## Uchiha Madara (20 Abr 2022)

Casi le parten la pierna a Rodrygo y no pitó nada, que puto asco de arbitraje macho.


----------



## ccc (20 Abr 2022)

Joder,

no me habia dado cuenta: Si ganamos hoy, tenemos el BCN a 18 puntos (pensar que hace 4 dias, deciamos que estaba a "6")

Por cierto, buen partido del madrid. Y respecto a Ausensio, es lo que hay, no esta en todo el partido y de repente aparece y te mete algun golito; si lo vendemos por 10-15 millones no estaria mal: Amortizado; tampoco os creais a la prensa, estando en su ultimo de contrato, nadie va a pagar por el 30 millones y menos el milan, que como siempre no se va gastar un duro en fichajes (por mucho que leais lo de los 300 millones)


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo nunca he entendido la manía a Asensio. Es como tenerle manía a Nacho o a Lucas Vázquez. No les da para ser titulares en el Madrid, y cuando lo son en general se nota, pero más o menos cumplen y cobran acorde.
> 
> Que Asensio te meta 10 goles en liga al año te arregla varios partidos, de ahí sacas 5-10 puntos extra, aunque luego se arrastre contra el PSG (e insisto, Asensio no está en la plantilla para ganarle al PSG).




  

Yo lo veo distinto estimado forero.

Claro hombre, ausencio gana 8 millones de euros limpios al año para meter goles solo al Levante...seguro que Florencio le paga esa cantidad por esa razón...

Lo de váter es porque no había pasta para fichar a otro y te jugaba de lateral.
Lo de Nacho es por ser nacional, profesional y cumplidor, siempre ha tenido muy buena prensa y seguramente sea el mejor de los tes con diferencia.

Ausencio está en el Madrid porque se esperaba algo que no es, no para meterle goles al Levante 

En mi opinión claro.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Lo dices porque es nigga?



Porque esta tumbado, es que mi ingles es de bup...


----------



## Chichimango (20 Abr 2022)

Asensio si es listo se quedará en el Madrid, aceptará lo que le ofrezca el club y seguirá aportando goles como suplente. Si no que llame a Ramos y a Morata, que le dirán el frío que hace por ahí fuera.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Joder,
> 
> no me habia dado cuenta: Si ganamos hoy, tenemos el BCN a 18 puntos (pensar que hace 4 dias, deciamos que estaba a "6")
> 
> Por cierto, buen partido del madrid. Y respecto a Ausensio, es lo que hay, no esta en todo el partido y de repente aparece y te mete algun golito; si lo vendemos por 10-15 millones no estaria mal: Amortizado; tampoco os creais a la prensa, estando en su ultimo de contrato, nadie va a pagar por el 30 millones y menos el milan, que como siempre no se va gastar un duro en fichajes (por mucho que leais lo de los 300 millones)




A los subnormales del arsenal les sacamos los 40 estándar de costumbre.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A los subnormales del arsenal les sacamos los 40 estándar de costumbre.



Es una obligación moral estafar a ingleses...


----------



## Edge2 (20 Abr 2022)

penaltito


----------



## Suprimo (20 Abr 2022)

¡Pero que tonto es con esa mano! 

Y la falla el amego


----------



## ccc (20 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A los subnormales del arsenal les sacamos los 40 estándar de costumbre.



Joder, lo que hay que oir:

hoy 4-2 contra el chelsea; y recordar que cuando llego Odegaard estaban ultimos; ahora estan en posiciones de Champions:

Yo por Odegaard pagaba 60M€, le problema es que ya no te lo venden por ese precio.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Abr 2022)

penalty


----------



## Suprimo (20 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Pues cumple cuando le ponen, aunque no sea titular.



Como bien ha dicho @Obiwanchernobil , tiene ficha de titularísimo pero a lo más que se aspira de él es a suplente cumplidor como dices, ningún equipo quiere eso, pero es que además tiene un trato bueno de la prensa por inmerecido...


----------



## Edge2 (20 Abr 2022)

Este si, penalty para el magerit


----------



## ccc (20 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¡Pero que tonto es con esa mano!
> 
> Y la falla el amego



Yo hace 2 anyos estaria llevandome las manos a la cabeza, que como Benzemalo podria ser delantero centro del madrid,....

Lo cierto es que a dia de hoy, hace sus asociaciones de siempre, pero ejecuta lo que se le pide a un delantero centro: Meter goles. Sin duda alguna ha sido top-5 mundial en estos 2 ultimos anyos. Del resto de su carrera no hablo, porque no cambio de opinion: No se ha sido un delantero dle madrid,...,a la altura de Higuain estaba, poco mas.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Abr 2022)

Clarísimo otro vec

Ha fallado dos penales el Amego


----------



## Edge2 (20 Abr 2022)

MAdre mia el benzema, 2 veces pòr el mismo sitio...


----------



## ccc (20 Abr 2022)

Bueno, pues 2 penalties fallados.


----------



## Woden (20 Abr 2022)

No me jodas.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Abr 2022)

Lamentapla


----------



## PORRON (20 Abr 2022)

PERO BENZEMA FALLANDO 2 PENALTIS ESTO QUE ES


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

jajajajaja

los dos penaltis que GilManzano, el arbitrario merengue que nos han puesto hoy, no ha querido señalar al Atleti.

Uno como un castillo a Correita, que le hacen la zancadilla y otro más claro aun a Griezmann, que le clavan los tacos en el tobillo al intentat rematar, le rompe la media y le deja el tobillo sangrando....


jajajajaja


los campeones en penaltis a favor


----------



## Edge2 (20 Abr 2022)

jajaaj el portero etarra, se ha ido por militao y amarilla...


----------



## Uchiha Madara (20 Abr 2022)

Que quite a Benzema que hoy no es su día. Dicho esto como soy gafe marcará.


----------



## xilebo (20 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> MAdre mia el benzema, 2 veces pòr el mismo sitio...



No se como le han dejado a benzema volver a tirar el penalty


----------



## qbit (20 Abr 2022)

Este tío es gilipollas. Se lo ha tirado otra vez igual de mal por el mismo sitio.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (20 Abr 2022)

los penaltys de 3 en 3, con dos cojones. basura de liga


----------



## ccc (20 Abr 2022)

Falta Maldini y co para decir: 

- Pero para fallarlos hay que estar ahi.
- Hasta los dioses fallan.
- Gran parada del portero: Ha sido una pantera.

Y manyana no volvemos a hablar.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

es alucinante. Falta un tercer penalti para el Trampas


----------



## PORRON (20 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> jajajajaja
> 
> los dos penaltis que GilManzano, el arbitrario merengue que nos han puesto hoy, no ha querido señalar al Atleti.
> 
> ...



VETE A TOMAR POR CULO HIJO DE PUTA.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

otro, otro!


----------



## Suprimo (20 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No se como le han dejado a benzema volver a tirar el penalty



Bueno, la defensa del Osasuna son tan retras que seguro que hay un tercero con erótico resultado


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> VETE A TOMAR POR CULO HIJO DE PUTA.



Si eres de El Trampas, se dice y no pasa na


----------



## Chichimango (20 Abr 2022)

El siguiente que lo tire Rodrygo, coño, que el chaval ya más no puede hacer.


----------



## ccc (20 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No se como le han dejado a benzema volver a tirar el penalty



Ese caso ocurre muchas veces, lo mas gracioso de todo, es que normalmente el jugador erra el 2 tiro con mas probabilidades de costumbre.


----------



## qbit (20 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Yo hace 2 anyos estaria llevandome las manos a la cabeza, que como Benzemalo podria ser delantero centro del madrid,....
> 
> Lo cierto es que a dia de hoy, hace sus asociaciones de siempre, pero ejecuta lo que se le pide a un delantero centro: Meter goles. Sin duda alguna ha sido top-5 mundial en estos 2 ultimos anyos. Del resto de su carrera no hablo, porque no cambio de opinion: No se ha sido un delantero dle madrid,...,a la altura de Higuain estaba, poco mas.



Que no nos interesa tu opinión. Nos interesa la de los entrenadores profesionales que han hecho al equipo ganar más títulos que el resto de clubes en estos años. Fin.


----------



## Scardanelli (20 Abr 2022)

Tremendo Rodrygo cuando no está en la derecha.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

La Lija es un circo de los horrores arbitrarios


----------



## xilebo (20 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Este tío es gilipollas. Se lo ha tirado otra vez igual de mal por el mismo sitio.



Si parecia la misma repeticion que el primer penalty, ni lo cambio de sitio


----------



## Suprimo (20 Abr 2022)

El que tenía que marcar hoy es el Cebollas...


----------



## Edu.R (20 Abr 2022)

Con 1-3 esto estaría finiquitado.

Pero bueno.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Si parecia la misma repeticion que el primer penalty, ni lo cambio de sitio



4 penalties llevo fallados en la liga


----------



## fachacine (20 Abr 2022)

Buen partido Vayaminga


----------



## Suprimo (20 Abr 2022)

Hasta hoy tiene que jugar Kross


----------



## PORRON (20 Abr 2022)

Va a salir el gordo pisco


----------



## ccc (20 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Hasta hoy tiene que jugar Kross



Pues yo creo que todo esta bien: Ceballos no tiene ritmo, es normal que lo cambie.

El horror viene ahora con ASCO por Camavinga.


----------



## xilebo (20 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El que tenía que marcar hoy es el Cebollas...



Pues se ha lesionado


----------



## Chichimango (20 Abr 2022)

Buen partido de Cebollas, a ver si se le quita el empanamiento y rompe en jugador aprovechable.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Abr 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Va a salir el gordo pisco



Ya ha perdido el primer balon...


----------



## ccc (20 Abr 2022)

Joder y de Alaba se sabe algo? Porque esto seria una baja grave


----------



## cebollo (20 Abr 2022)

Hemos ganado en baloncesto.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues se ha lesionado



Seria una pena porque tal se estaba poniendo el panorama yo creo iba a tener minutos en lo que queda de temporada.


----------



## xilebo (20 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Joder y de Alaba se sabe algo? Porque esto seria una baja grave



Pinta mal y con el partido del city a la vuelta, complicado


----------



## fachacine (20 Abr 2022)

El gol de Asensio es un espejismo, su partido es lamentable


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo lo veo distinto estimado forero.
> 
> Claro hombre, ausencio gana 8 millones de euros limpios al año para meter goles solo al Levante...seguro que Florencio le paga esa cantidad por esa razón...
> 
> ...



8 limpios por un delantero suplente que te mete goles y que es lo suficientemente joven como para tener valor de reventa está bastante bien.

Sí, de Asensio esperábamos más, pero bueno, se ha dado como se ha dado y puedes aprovechar el jugador que Asensio es hoy o fichar delanteros suplentes a 60 kilos que no te dan ese rendimiento.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Abr 2022)

Que pasa ahora?


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

El tema penaltis, que nadie comprende ya, parece seguro que si es a favor de El Trampas, es penalti siempre. Siempre.

Eso está claro.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que pasa ahora?



Le ha dado algo en un brazo a curtuaa


----------



## Edge2 (20 Abr 2022)

Joder el lucas...


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

penalñi
penalñi
jajajaja


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (20 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> El gol de Asensio es un espejismo, su partido es lamentable



As usual.


----------



## Chichimango (20 Abr 2022)

Es delirante que Benzema se vaya a comer el partido entero, sobre todo con el historial de sobrecargas de las últimas semanas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

Rodrigo, el piscinas


----------



## Edu.R (20 Abr 2022)

Menos mal que vamos gansndo y aunque nos empaten a lo Paco da un poco igual... porque tela.


----------



## xilebo (20 Abr 2022)

Pues queda solo el descuento del osasuna real madrid


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

En fin. Viendo los penaltis putados a El Trampas, podemos decir que el arbitrario merengue que le han colocao al Atleti, le ha quitao hoy 2 penaltis como catedrales.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Abr 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Es delirante que Benzema se vaya a comer el partido entero, sobre todo con el historial de sobrecargas de las últimas semanas.



Pero eso es porque lo ha pedido él, no le echemos la culpa a Ancelotti. Se le está subiendo la temporada a la cabeza y se ha creído CR7 o Messi cosecha de 2014.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

jajajaja

paradón de Nacho


----------



## Suprimo (20 Abr 2022)

Ancianotti y sus cambios en el 90'


----------



## Edge2 (20 Abr 2022)

Militao is down


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ancianotti y sus cambios en el 90'



Lo ha metido para ver si se mea a dos y Benzema rasca un golito.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Abr 2022)

Que malo es vinicius...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (20 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Porque esta tumbado, es que mi ingles es de bup...



inglés medio entonces CONTRATADO


----------



## Edge2 (20 Abr 2022)

Gool de lucas


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Abr 2022)

ARRIBA ESPAÑA, ME CAGÜENTODO


----------



## Suprimo (20 Abr 2022)

Y para rematar Vater


----------



## Edge2 (20 Abr 2022)

A 4 puntos del titulo de liga. Felicidades...


----------



## Evangelion (20 Abr 2022)

A mamarla "Vazquez haters"


----------



## xilebo (20 Abr 2022)

El madrid a 4 puntos del titulo matematicamente


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

menudo circo

el gol viene tras dos faltas seguidas que dejan seguir para que monten la contra El Trampas


----------



## ccc (20 Abr 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Es delirante que Benzema se vaya a comer el partido entero, sobre todo con el historial de sobrecargas de las últimas semanas.



Yo sinceramente no lo entien do.

Partido gratis, grande, grande: Sin sufrir, incluso Isco en modo Dios.

No, si al final si habia banquillo (por mucho que nos dijeran)


----------



## HArtS (20 Abr 2022)

GOLLLLL!!!!!



xilebo dijo:


> El madrid a 4 puntos del titulo matematicamente



El Madrid podría ser campeón en el Wanda.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

El Trampas era campeñón antes de empezar la temporada.

La lija estaba vendida


----------



## xilebo (20 Abr 2022)

Rubiales entrevista ahora en la cope


----------



## qbit (20 Abr 2022)

Hay quien gana de penalty. En este partido se ha ganado de no-penalty.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que malo es vinicius...



Malísimo, en 5 minutos se ha quedado solo delante del portero y ha dado una asistencia de gol.


----------



## xilebo (20 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Malísimo, en 5 minutos se ha quedado solo delante del portero y ha dado una asistencia de gol.



Pero eso no se puede fallar, tiene que aprender todavia a tirar mejor


----------



## ccc (20 Abr 2022)

Bueno, lo que faltaba:

"Hoy ha demostrado Benzema que es humano", si hasta cuando falla y hace un partido de mierda, ahi estan los de siempre para hablar bien; y manyana no hablamos de los 2 penalties fallados,...


----------



## _Suso_ (20 Abr 2022)

El madrid cada día juega mejor, me estoy vieniendo arriba y veo que otra champions es posible


----------



## Edge2 (20 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Malísimo, en 5 minutos se ha quedado solo delante del portero y ha dado una asistencia de gol.



Que si, desborda y tal, pero no define...


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Abr 2022)

Si el cagalona pierde los dos partidos, ganan el título, o pierde uno y empata otro.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

Líderes en penaltis a favor, no conocen las tarjetas rojas, sus contrarios son ejpulsaos, nunca reciben penaltis en contra, sus perseguidores nunca reciben penaltis a favos, son ejpulsaos, sancionaos y reciben demasiados penaltis en contra...

heztadísticas de La Lija vendida


----------



## sinosuke (20 Abr 2022)

Con las gambadas del Ancelotti y a 17 puntos por encima del Patético......



Cholo quédate pa siempre!!!!!!!




.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (20 Abr 2022)

El portero del Osasuna explicando que había estudiado a Benzema. Ese sabe de qué va esto.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

La culpa es der Cholo


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

que hay una trama de corrupción en La Lija de El Trampas y El Farsa?

La culpa es der Cholo


----------



## ccc (20 Abr 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> El madrid cada día juega mejor, me estoy vieniendo arriba y veo que otra champions es posible



Para nada, hoy se ha jugado mejor porque se ha rotado y todos han jugado bien, incluidos Ceballos e Isco. Contra el City nos espera el mismo partido de mierda que contra el PSG y el Chelsea y esta vez ni va a haver cambios en el minuto 70; estoy a la espera de que va a hacer con Valverde, porque ahora lo veo en el banquillo.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> La culpa es der Cholo



No hombre, es del utillero...


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> No hombre, es del utillero...



Er Cholo es saudí


----------



## 11kjuan (20 Abr 2022)

Me iba a ir a canaletas a 600km, pero me da miedo de que me apuñalen o me roben.
Mejor me quedo en mi cueva, con mi chimenea y foreando.

Luego una Pepa y a la cama.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (20 Abr 2022)

Yo creo que nadie más va a hacer 78 puntos.


----------



## ccc (20 Abr 2022)

Todo perfecto, pero tampoco tienes que ponerlo bien hasta cuando falla; a otros, como a Vinicius, se le critica hasta por 5 minutos; pese a que ha tenido una ocasion de gol y ha dado una asistencia.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> En fin. Viendo los penaltis putados a El Trampas, podemos decir que el arbitrario merengue que le han colocao al Atleti, le ha quitao hoy 2 penaltis como catedrales.



el Trampas Patetico no puede ganar en casa a un granada ni robandole


----------



## _Suso_ (20 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Para nada, hoy se ha jugado mejor porque se ha rotado y todos han jugado bien, incluidos Ceballos e Isco. Contra el City nos espera el mismo partido de mierda que contra el PSG y el Chelsea y esta vez ni va a haver cambios en el minuto 70; estoy a la espera de que va a hacer con Valverde, porque ahora lo veo en el banquillo.



De momento estamos arrollando en la liga como no recuerdo en años y no creo que eso sea sólo demerito de los demás y el City tampoco es que pareciera tanta cosa con el atlético.


----------



## HArtS (20 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que si, desborda y tal, pero no define...



Lleva 17 goles esta temporada, más que cualquiera de los delanteros del Atlético.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Abr 2022)

Y en el gol de Lucas se ha meado a uno con una ruleta, ha amagado para hacerse un hueco, y ha metido un pase raso perfecto de 40 metros con el exterior. En el minuto 95. De torpe y cansado, sí.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> el Trampas Patetico no puede ganar en casa a un granada ni robandole



A Griezmann le han dejado el tobillo sangrando y el arbitrario merengue que nos ejpulsa a alguno siempre o nos señala penaltis en contra, ha hecho la vista gorda

la semana pasada lesionaron a Joao, el mejor jugador de La Lija, para lo que queda de temporada y tampoco señalaron penalti a favor del Atleti


te parece normal, eh, trampillas...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que si, desborda y tal, pero no define...



Decir que Vinicius desborda y tal es como decir que CR7 metía goles y tal. Primero, porque es de los mejores del mundo desbordando, y segundo porque desbordar a estos niveles es medio gol.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

La Lija corrupta estaba vendida

Lo sabe to ermundo

Lo saben hasta en Arabia


----------



## ccc (20 Abr 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> De momento estamos arrollando en la liga como no recuerdo en años y no creo que eso sea sólo demerito de los demás y el City tampoco es que pareciera tanta cosa con el atlético.



Si, es demerito de los demas: El BCN es seguramente el peor de equipo en decadas y mas alla solo hay sombras: Mira los partidos contra el PSG y el del Chelsea: de cada uno como esas eleiminatorias se pasa 1 o dos de 10; y con el city va a ser igual.

Este anyo hemos tenido muy pocos partidos gratis: Mas que con ZZ, pero no muchos. Incluso el cloclaona ha tenido algun partido gratis mas que nosotros. Y eso va a seguir asi aunque venga Mbappe y su puta madre; el problema esta en el medio del campo y hoy se ha visto claro: Hoy el Osasuna no ha hecho nada de nada, nosotros teniamos incluso mas fisico que ellos.

Es lo que hay cuando tienes a Camavinga y a Valverde, en vez de Kroos y Modric.


----------



## cebollo (20 Abr 2022)

Hacemos buenas segundas partes, acabamos bien. Pintus es muy bueno.

Contra el Español Rafa Marín y Vallejo de centrales.


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

qué golfos

eso de "El VAR no puede entrar...:
o "El VAR entta cuando le da la gana..."

es el rejlamento a medida de El Trampas


----------



## xilebo (20 Abr 2022)

*Al Madrid le urge el alirón*

Un *Madrid* de titulares y suplentes gana en* El Sadar* y sigue disparado hacia el título. *Rodrygo* y *Camavinga* piden paso. *Benzema* falló dos penaltis. Los blancos, a cuatro puntos del campeonato.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

Hoy el VAR "no podía entrar" ni cuando Griezmann se retorcía de dolor sangrando cuando le clavan los tacos en el tobillo y el arbitrario merengue no quería mirar repetición alguna...

To eso con el rejlamento trampas en la mano, eh. 

jajaja

y la jornada pasada lesionan a Joao para meses en un penalti como un castillo pero "El VAR no puede entrar" porque patata. El VAR está pa sostener a El Trampas y El Farsa, no para revisar penaltis al Atleti

Menudo circo tienen montado en La Lija


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> A Griezmann le han dejado el tobillo sangrando y el arbitrario merengue que nos ejpulsa a alguno siempre o nos señala penaltis en contra, ha hecho la vista gorda
> 
> la semana pasada lesionaron a Joao, el mejor jugador de La Lija, para lo que queda de temporada y tampoco señalaron penalti a favor del Atleti
> 
> ...



El Trampas Patetico simulando penaltis es reflejo del tramposo cholo

cholo quedate!


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

Ya basta de colocarnos al Atleti a dedazo arbitrarios merengues radicales.

Ya está bien!

Es demasiado descarado


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> El gol de Asensio es un espejismo, su partido es lamentable



que no te oigan los del Milan, a ver si de aqui a final de temporada mete dos o tres y le sacamos 30 o 40 *palos *por el...

modo gerard pique off


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Abr 2022)

todavia habra quienes crean que el buen partido de ambos es merito de que Angelote ha sabido encontrar el momento de ponerlos...


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

hay una banda de arbitrarios que son merengues confesos, sociis de peñas merengues y ese tipo de cosas. 

Esos no deberían arbitrariear al Atleti, digo, no sé. Es como si le colocamos a El Trampas arbitrarios socios de peñas del Atleti cada jornada, qué os parecería?


----------



## pepitoburbujas (20 Abr 2022)

Pues ha sido un partido plácido, que pensaba que sería un tostón por los muchos cambios y al final ha sido muy entretenido. Estamos de dulce y todo sale bien.

Lo único malo, la lesión de Alaba. Como sea algo muscular, y parece que sí, lo va a tener difícil. Ojalá me equivoque.

El mejor ha sido Rodrygo, que por banda izda con esos recortes hacia adentro es peligrosísimo. Benzema ha estado bien en cuanto a juego, pero fallar dos penaltis es penoso. Yo le hubiese dado descanso, más que nada por evitar una posible lesión. Supongo que habrá insistido él en querer jugar.

Luego me ha gustado Valverde-Camavinga (al que han debido de amenazar con la castración si veía la segunda amarilla, porque ha estado el resto del partido sin hacer faltas). Ceballos le falta ritmo, aunque no lo daría por finiquitado. Puede valer de suplente si está enchufado.

Y como colofón, mi amigo Vázquez ha marcado, de lo cual me alegro. Lo que no quiero es verlo de defensa, y menos en partidos importantes. Hoy, con la liga ganada, daba igual.



Edito: parece que lo de Alaba no es grave. Mejor así 

Y otra cosa: no recuerdo otra liga ganada con más puntos de diferencia sobre el segundo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> todavia habra quienes crean que el buen partido de ambos es merito de que Angelote ha sabido encontrar el momento de ponerlos...



El jugador con el que se ha sido más injusto esta temporada ha sido Ceballos, pero de largo además.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

me descojono, porque vosotros sabéis que la Lija no la ganáis ni hartos a vino si no es por las arbitrariedades al Atleti jornada a jornada.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El jugador con el que se ha sido más injusto esta temporada ha sido Ceballos, pero de largo además.



honestamente eso creo yo; no es que crea que sea el nuevo balon de oro, pero ves lo que ha hecho isco en los partidos que ha tenido y ves a ceballos, y por lo menos el sevillano podria haber jugado los minutos de isco


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Abr 2022)

y ahora que se ha destapado la puntita de la trama que ejconde La Lija, lo de El Trampas y El Farsa es una descripción, no una opinión


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> hay una banda de arbitrarios que son merengues confesos, sociis de peñas merengues y ese tipo de cosas.
> 
> Esos no deberían arbitrariear al Atleti, digo, no sé. Es como si le colocamos a El Trampas arbitrarios socios de peñas del Atleti cada jornada, qué os parecería?




por que el Trampas Patetico llora tanto?

respuesta


----------



## Edu.R (21 Abr 2022)

Pues nada, el alirón el domingo si el Barcelona no gana ninguno de los dos partidos que tiene. Si se deja un simple empate, hay que ganar al Espanyol.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> honestamente eso creo yo; no es que crea que sea el nuevo balon de oro, pero ves lo que ha hecho isco en los partidos que ha tenido y ves a ceballos, y por lo menos el sevillano podria haber jugado los minutos de isco




ni isco ni ceballos tienen nivel para el madrid

isco hoy ha estado en modo pato como ya viene siendo habitual en el desde hace varios años
magnifico en una baldosa pero no le saques de la baldosa porque se pierde el pobre

y ceballos en su linea : un centrocampista sin crear juego , sin marcar gol , sin dar pases, .... : nivel para un betis como mucho y gracias
aunque por lo demas si ha contenido el juego del osasuna y ha hecho buen trabajo fisico


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues nada, el alirón el domingo si el Barcelona no gana ninguno de los dos partidos que tiene. Si se deja un simple empate, hay que ganar al Espanyol.



yo soy el entrenador y saco a medio equipo del castilla
nada ya de forzar al equipo titular
queda la champions
y en liga con ir puntuando poco a poco vale
esto parece una carrera por intentar batir un record de ser campeon cuanto antes


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> por que el Trampas Patetico llora tanto?
> 
> respuesta



Eres fan de El Trampas y yo no quiero quitarte la ilusión. El caso es que hay una trama de corrupción en La Lija en la que está implicao El Trampas, El Farsa, la federación, el comité arbitrario...están metidos todos en el fango.

A mí me gusta el fúrbol y los madridistas a los que les gusta el fúrbol los respeto, pero las cosas cono son. Yo tengo hamistac con fans piperos que no son tontos y saben lo que es el fúrbol y lo que no es el fúrbol y ellos no tienen curpa de na, pero tampoco tienen vergüenza en admitir lo que se ve durante una temporada.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (21 Abr 2022)

Acaban de decir en la radio que Isco en un momento dado se encaro con la grada y la grada respondio coreando Isco Burguer King, Isco Burguer King...

jajajja, que cabrones los aberchales, se han ganado mi aplauso


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Eres fan de El Trampas y yo no quiero quitarte la ilusión. El caso es que hay una trama de corrupción en La Lija en la que está implicao El Trampas, El Farsa, la federación, el comité arbitrario...están metidos todos en el fango.
> 
> A mí me gusta el fúrbol y los madridistas a los que les gusta el fúrbol los respeto, pero las cosas cono son. Yo tengo hamistac con fans piperos que no son tontos y saben lo que es el fúrbol y lo que no es el fúrbol y ellos no tienen curpa de na, pero tampoco tienen vergüenza en admitir lo que se ve durante una temporada.



si : la trama de corrupcion del Trampas Patetico
el cholo sabe de eso con su navajerismo barriobajero argentino
consejo : no simuleis mas penaltis : hay var y os ven


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> si : la trama de corrupcion del Trampas Patetico
> el cholo sabe de eso con su navajerismo barriobajero argentino
> consejo : no simuleis mas penaltis : hay var y os ven



La curpa es der Cholo
venga, chiavaleh!!!


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Acaban de decir en la radio que Isco en un momento dado se encaro con la grada y la grada respondio coreando Isco Burguer King, Isco Burguer King...
> 
> jajajja, que cabrones los aberchales, se han ganado mi aplauso



hay naziSSeparatistas infiltrados entre los navarros
es bien sabido
hoy en el fondo donde estaba courtois en la segunda parte se volvio a comprobar cuando le lanzaron objetos


----------



## Edu.R (21 Abr 2022)

Contra el Espanyol hará lo mismo, equipo de banquillo, hoy la pena que había opciones no disponibles. Pero vaya, que con 4 pts somos campeones, suponiendo que el Barcelona gana todo, que no va a suceder.

El Cádiz a lo tonto se hizo un favor el otro día, porque el Real Madrid va a ir de campeón a Cádiz. Si el Barcelona hubiese seguido presionando, nunca se sabe.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (21 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> hay naziSSeparatistas infiltrados entre los navarros
> es bien sabido
> hoy en el fondo donde estaba courtois en la segunda parte se volvio a comprobar cuando le lanzaron objetos



si curtua fuera mas negro que la mierda igual la prensa diria algo... seria un curioso enfrentamiento moral.... achacar un acto violento al racismo o silenciar un trato perjudicial al madrid?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Abr 2022)

caguetto ha dicho que alaba no parece tener lesion grave
ojala
a ver si llega en plena forma contra el shity


----------



## Chichimango (21 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> honestamente eso creo yo; no es que crea que sea el nuevo balon de oro, pero ves lo que ha hecho isco en los partidos que ha tenido y ves a ceballos, y por lo menos el sevillano podria haber jugado los minutos de isco



Ceballos tiene recorrido todavía. Mucho o poco, pero aún puede ser un futbolista importante (lástima de la lesión en los Juegos...). El recorrido de Isco se reduce ya a la distancia que hay entre su casa y el Burger King.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues nada, el alirón el domingo si el Barcelona no gana ninguno de los dos partidos que tiene. Si se deja un simple empate, hay que ganar al Espanyol.



La idea del pasillo en el Wanda me pone, incluso más que la de ganar la liga allí. Si ganamos, el público se va a su casa y lo acabas celebrando en un estadio vacío. Pero el pasillo es ineludible.


----------



## Phoenician (21 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues nada, el alirón el domingo si el Barcelona no gana ninguno de los dos partidos que tiene. Si se deja un simple empate, hay que ganar al Espanyol.



Nos conviene el alirón después de la eliminatoria de Champions, para no despistarnos... ya verás como el Farça, por joder, se deja ganar algún partido de los que tiene esta semana... Jajajaja!


----------



## xilebo (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## xilebo (21 Abr 2022)

*¿Hasta cuándo?*


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (21 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¿Hasta cuándo?*



En cambio, los del Atleti ayer no fallaron ningún penal.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## josemanuelb (21 Abr 2022)

Parece que no porque se ha rotado muy poco pero el Madrid tiene una plantilla muy decente. Además del once titular tiene a Camavinga, Valverde, Rodrygo, Ceballos, Nacho y Bale. Jugadores todos muy aprovechables estando enchufados.

Con Mbappe y un central puede estar bien.

Ni Tchouameni hace falta.


----------



## Fiodor (21 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Contra el Espanyol hará lo mismo, equipo de banquillo, hoy la pena que había opciones no disponibles. Pero vaya, que con 4 pts somos campeones, suponiendo que el Barcelona gana todo, que no va a suceder.
> 
> El Cádiz a lo tonto se hizo un favor el otro día, porque el Real Madrid va a ir de campeón a Cádiz. Si el Barcelona hubiese seguido presionando, nunca se sabe.



El día del Espanyol habrá que improvisar con uno o dos centrales. Haber llegado a estas alturas con tanta ventaja, permite jugar con un equipo B en las últimas jornadas. Se pueden criticar muchas cosas de Ancelotti, pero ningún entrenador hubiera sacado tan buen resultado con esta plantilla.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Abr 2022)

A ver, no os engañéis. La Liga si, nos hemos paseado, salvo algún momento muy concreto siempre ha dado la sensación que la 35° se venía a Madrid.

En Europa cierto es que nos han tocado malos sorteos, pero estamos en semis por Bernabeus épicos y no tanto por fútbol. Que da un poco igual, pero que eso a medio plazo no es sostenible.

Que a medio plazo vamos a seguir siendo competitivos, con nuestros baches, eso tampoco lo dudo, pero que si esta década queremos alguna orejona, hay que hacer algún retoque.

Porque a todos nos gustan jugadores ofensivos, pero los equipos campeones son siempre equilibrados y con un puntito de rocosidad. Que las 4 Champions no fueron solo por CR7 y Modric...


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Abr 2022)

El Trampas no saca esa ventaja en una lija sin corrupción ni arbitrariedades ni en sueños


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Abr 2022)

Y El Farsa estaría en mitad de la tabla


----------



## xilebo (21 Abr 2022)

*Ya es como un título más*


----------



## JimTonic (21 Abr 2022)

yo lo que haria cuando ganemos la liga seria al acabar el partido, sacar un contenedor de basura en medio del campo y tirar el trofeo dentro

y luego decir en rueda de prensa que legalmente se podia hacer, aunque éticamente está mal.


A ver si consiguen ver la diferencia


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Abr 2022)

Si alguna vez entra anticurrupción a La Lija, se hace una buena limpieza y los arbitrarios son puestos por sorteo en lugar de a dedazo, vigilados y sancionados por cada arbitrariedad, La Lija sería otra cosa y El Trampas y El Farsa caerían a mitad de la tabla.


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Abr 2022)

Y lo del rejlamento ese que se han sacao de la chistera? Es un jodido disparate. Es penalti cuando al arbitrario le sale de los huevos, básicamente. Y er VAR ese "no pue entrar" sólo entra cuando les sale de los huevos.

Qué mierda de rejlamenro corrupto es ese?


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Abr 2022)

Er VAR no puede entrar ante una arbitrariedac

Er VAR puede entrar cuando les sale de la huevada


Er fúrbol en La Lija arbitraria es asín


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Abr 2022)

Menudo rejlamento saudí que se han sacao de la chistera


----------



## xilebo (21 Abr 2022)

*Haaland y Mbappé resisten*

El *City* aviva su presión al noruego con un posible ultimátum en el horizonte mientras *Francia*, con *Macron* al frente, aprieta a *Kylian*. Ambos, pensando en el *Madrid*, no ceden.


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Abr 2022)

La Lija siempre ha estado amañada con arbitrariedades. Con la llegada de la tepsnologida, parecía que se iban a terminar, pero nada más lejor de la realidac.

Se han sacao un rejlamento saudí de la chistera y nos quieren hacer creer que, a pesar de que la tesnologida podría aclarar cualquier duda o discusión en el juebo, la norma arbitraria por las que el VAR sólo entra si les sale de la huevada, les impide resolver las arbitrariedades.

La Lija siempre ha estado amañada. Antes podía quedar a alguien la duda de si se trataba de error o descuido. Ahora sabemos que es un amaño deliberado.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 Abr 2022)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Parece que no porque se ha rotado muy poco pero el Madrid tiene una plantilla muy decente. Además del once titular tiene a Camavinga, Valverde, Rodrygo, Ceballos, Nacho y Bale. Jugadores todos muy aprovechables estando enchufados.
> 
> Con Mbappe y un central puede estar bien.
> 
> ...



*

si, hace falta. Mas que nada porque este tio será el mejor centrocampista en los próximos 10 años.


A parte de este fichaje y el de negropé, estaría bien tener otro central top


porque al carapolla noruego le doy por perdido*


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 Abr 2022)

gran partido ayer.

Un brutal camavinga y un gran ceballos. El gitano una cosa tiene y es que el tio corre y lucha como el que más. ES JUGADOR REAL MADRID.


la liga ya ganada

Esperemos que Alaba no tenga nada.


el verano pasado ya dije con la previsible salida del koundé del sevilla que si el madrí podía ficharlo sería una gran noticia

nos falta un central.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Abr 2022)

Hola compañeros!!! Soy el rubi!!!!!
Queréis una placita de ascenso???
Unas comisioncillas?????
O tal vez ir a los jueguecitos olímpicos?????

Eso sí tened cuidado con los sacos de cocaina en los coches!!!! A la más mínima aparecen joder, un día iba caminando tan tranquilo y de repente zasss!! Un saco de cocaína allí en medio!!!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Abr 2022)

Er Atleti está en la prehistoria der fúrbol por lo visto.

En el fúrbol der futuro de las galasias, las normas del fúrbol alcanzarán otras dimensiones desconocidas o argo.

Eso no me guzta
Ezo no me guzta


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (21 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, no os engañéis. La Liga si, nos hemos paseado, salvo algún momento muy concreto siempre ha dado la sensación que la 35° se venía a Madrid.
> 
> En Europa cierto es que nos han tocado malos sorteos, pero estamos en semis por Bernabeus épicos y no tanto por fútbol. Que da un poco igual, pero que eso a medio plazo no es sostenible.
> 
> ...



Contra el PSG sí fue épica pero contra el Chelsea fuimos mejores allí y al menos iguales aquí. Lo único que se nos podría haber escapado es por acabar el partido sin centrales, pero a Tuchel le dio por sacar una pizarra en vez de decir que la centrasen desde cualquier lado.

Ahora a ver lo que pasa porque el City está bastante cansado, más que nosotros, y los porteros del Liverpool con un pequeño golpe se quedan 1 hora conmocionados según pruebas de no sé qué hospital de USA.


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Abr 2022)

A la mitad de semifinalistas champions les han colocao ahí con calzador.

Er fúrbol es un jodido teatro.


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Abr 2022)

Er VAR no puede entrar porque er fúrbol del Atleti es de la prehistoria


----------



## JimTonic (21 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Er VAR no puede entrar porque er fúrbol del Atleti es de la prehistoria




eticamente está mal porque no se ha pitado, pero legalmente es impecable la aplicacion del reglamento


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Abr 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> eticamente está mal porque no se ha pitado, pero legalmente es impecable la aplicacion del reglamento



Estéticamente es aberrante, pero salchipapas


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 Abr 2022)

En los entrenos por lo visto el tío es un animal. De los 3 que mejor entrenan.

Espero que el año que viene le tengamos en la plantilla


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Abr 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> el verano pasado ya dije con la previsible salida del koundé del sevilla que si el madrí podía ficharlo sería una gran noticia
> 
> nos falta un central.



Kounde mide 1'78. Es un buen complemento a Militão, pero no nos soluciona nuestro principal problema, que es cuando no está Militão. Kounde-Alaba son 90 minutos de suplicio a balón parado.


----------



## feps (21 Abr 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> *si, hace falta. Mas que nada porque este tio será el mejor centrocampista en los próximos 10 años.
> 
> 
> A parte de este fichaje y el de negropé, estaría bien tener otro central top
> ...



+1000


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Abr 2022)

Al Atleti, jugadores, entrenador, Metropolitano... es sancionao cada 2x3 por unas tontunas que parecen caprichito de algún interesao.

Luego aparecen escándalos que afean a to la competisión, a los altos mandos del tinglao y salchipapas...

¡Corrusiau,
en la Federasiau!


----------



## xilebo (21 Abr 2022)

*Asensio: un fichaje con mensaje*

El balear se une a la agencia de *Jorge* *Mendes*, aunque ello no significa que prepare su salida del *Madrid*. Estaría encantado de seguir en el club.


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Abr 2022)

Corrupsiaun,
en la federasiaun!


----------



## Mahāvīra (21 Abr 2022)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Parece que no porque se ha rotado muy poco pero el Madrid tiene una plantilla muy decente. Además del once titular tiene a Camavinga, Valverde, Rodrygo, Ceballos, Nacho y Bale. Jugadores todos muy aprovechables estando enchufados.
> 
> Con Mbappe y un central puede estar bien.
> 
> Ni Tchouameni hace falta.



ME dice tu madre, con la polla en la boca, que te diga que hoy llegará tarde, que tiene mucho trabajo.


----------



## xilebo (21 Abr 2022)

*Un problema en dos minutos*

Las bajas por sanción de *Militao* y *Nacho*, que vieron amarilla en apenas 2' de diferencia, más la lesión de *Alaba* condicionan la defensa ante el *Espanyol*.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (21 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Un problema en dos minutos*
> 
> Las bajas por sanción de *Militao* y *Nacho*, que vieron amarilla en apenas 2' de diferencia, más la lesión de *Alaba* condicionan la defensa ante el *Espanyol*.



Va a ser difícil recibir el pasillo con los defensas del filial. Lo mismo saltan la valla y tiran estadio arriba.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (21 Abr 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> El día del Espanyol habrá que improvisar con uno o dos centrales. Haber llegado a estas alturas con tanta ventaja, permite jugar con un equipo B en las últimas jornadas. Se pueden criticar muchas cosas de Ancelotti, pero ningún entrenador hubiera sacado tan buen resultado con esta plantilla.



Se tenía que decir, y por fin, alguien lo dijo... Gracias Fiodor.

Recordemos que esta plantilla es prácticamente la misma que manejaba Zz, y que con Ancelloti ha jugado a otra cosa, con otra actitud y ha sacado adelante a Valverde, Militao, Rodrygo....

Si, ya sé y tenéis razón, es un coñazo con las sustituciones, no rota, la cagó estrepitosamente frente al Farsa y si no llega a ser por la épica frente al PSG y el Chelsea igual no estábamos diciendo esto pero todos sabemos que este equipo ha jugado a otra cosa mucho más divertida que a lo que jugaba con el franchute y con mejores resultados.

Dicho esto, no sé si es el mejor entrenador posible para un Real Madrid con Mbappé que necesita imponerse en Europa y liquidar a sus jugadores más veteranos.


----------



## Paobas (21 Abr 2022)

Cómo lo veis contra el City, señores? Veís grandes opciones de estar en París?


----------



## Paobas (21 Abr 2022)

Tchouameni y con Valverde y Camavinga tienes centro del campo titular para 10 años desde la 23/24, ya que la CMK tiene otro año de vida en transición


P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> *si, hace falta. Mas que nada porque este tio será el mejor centrocampista en los próximos 10 años.
> 
> 
> A parte de este fichaje y el de negropé, estaría bien tener otro central top
> ...


----------



## filets (21 Abr 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Cómo lo veis contra el City, señores? Veís grandes opciones de estar en París?



Yo veo claro una final Madrid - Villareal


----------



## Woden (21 Abr 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Cómo lo veis contra el City, señores? Veís grandes opciones de estar en París?



No estoy muy confiante, pero con el Madric en Champions todo es posible.


----------



## Paobas (21 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Yo veo claro una final Madrid - Villareal



Si esa es la final (Dios quiera), que amplíen las vitrinas del Bernabéu, porque un Villarreal novato en una final contra un Madrid no aguanta el escenario.


----------



## Paobas (21 Abr 2022)

Yo tm


Woden dijo:


> No estoy muy confiante, pero con el Madric en Champions todo es posible.



Yo tampoco. La imagen irregular y los momentos de sometimiento contra Chelsea y PSG me hacen dudar bastante.


----------



## Paobas (21 Abr 2022)

Alguien recuerda este encuentro de fase de grupos del segundo año de Ancelotti en la 14-15? Fueron posiblemente los mejores promeros 45 minutos del Madrid en la última década. Fue un baile monumental de los que nunca quieres que termine. El único año que no se ganó la UCL del lustro mágico y posiblemente el mejor Madrid de aquella época. Sólo el imperial de la 16-17 le discute la posición. Si el Madrid estuviera ahora a ese nivel de 2014, daría por hecha la decimocuarta.


* Veo que no deja emitirlo por temas de Copyright. Es el Liverpool 0-3 Real Madrid de la 14-15.


----------



## Gorrión (21 Abr 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Si esa es la final (Dios quiera), que amplíen las vitrinas del Bernabéu, porque un Villarreal novato en una final contra un Madrid no aguanta el escenario.



Solo un ignorante puede soltar lo que has dicho, el Villareal es de lejos el equipo mas peligroso que queda.


----------



## Silluzollope (21 Abr 2022)

[


Paobas dijo:


> Cómo lo veis contra el City, señores? Veís grandes opciones de estar en París?



Jodido, estadisticamente las semis son las que peor se le dan al Madrid. Ha perdido la mitad de ellas.


----------



## Paobas (21 Abr 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Solo un ignorante puede soltar lo que has dicho, el Villareal es de lejos el equipo mas peligroso que queda.



Puede que tengas razón, pero soy de la creencia de que en una final de Champions contra el Madrid son fiambre. Algo similar al Valencia en 2000.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (21 Abr 2022)

El mejor gol que he visto este año, joder.

Belleza y velocidad.

Lucas Vázquez es zurdo?


----------



## HDR (21 Abr 2022)

Bien, gana el Sevilla. Los que tiene alrededor el Barcelona tienen que ganarlo todo, ya ninguno va a pillar al Madrid y yo aún veo posible que el Farsa se quede fuera de Champions 

A ver si la Real ahora pega el estacazo...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Bien, gana el Sevilla. Los que tiene alrededor el Barcelona tienen que ganarlo todo, ya ninguno va a pillar al Madrid y yo aún veo posible que el Farsa se quede fuera de Champions
> 
> A ver si la Real ahora pega el estacazo...



Na, el Barça se clasifica para Champions seguro, eso ha estado claro toda la temporada.

Estaría bien que quedará tercero, así podemos invitar a Piqué al palco de la Supercopa.


----------



## HDR (21 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Na, el Barça se clasifica para Champions seguro, eso ha estado claro toda la temporada.
> 
> Estaría bien que quedará tercero, así podemos invitar a Piqué al palco de la Supercopa.



No estaría tan mal tampoco si así ocurre. Así pueden deleitarnos de nuevo con doble ridículo europeo, como en este buen año


----------



## DRIDMA (21 Abr 2022)

El VARsa acaba segundo por lo civil o lo criminal.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Abr 2022)

Huele a alirón en el Wanda. Desde luego contra el Espanyol no creo que vaya a ser. Y casi que mejor.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Abr 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Si, ya sé y tenéis razón, es un coñazo con las sustituciones, no rota, la cagó estrepitosamente frente al Farsa y si no llega a ser por la épica frente al PSG y el Chelsea igual no estábamos diciendo esto pero todos sabemos que este equipo ha jugado a otra cosa mucho más divertida que a lo que jugaba con el franchute y con mejores resultados.



Algunas de las cosas más raras que ha hecho Ancelotti (no todas, pero si algunas, el partido de Copa en Bilbao, Modric de falso 9, la presión alta contra el Barça) las ha hecho por dos razones: o no tenía alternativas en las que confiar, y con Hazard, Bale, Mariano, Jovic etc. se ha visto que tenía razón; o los jugadores le han dado el coñazo queriendo jugar como si fuesen el Liverpool o el City, y ya se ha visto cómo se dio aquello en el partido contra el Barça o la vuelta contra el PSG, que llegamos 0-1 al minuto 60 de puro milagro.

No es el entrenador perfecto, y algunas críticas son merecidisimas, pero con determinados temas somos muy injustos con él. Ha sabido usar a esta plantilla mucho mejor que ZZ y por supuesto que el forero medio. Y añadir que ZZ tenía a Varane en lugar de Vallejo y a varios jugadores clave con un año menos.


----------



## xilebo (22 Abr 2022)

El rudiger este es bueno, a ver si viene







Y el dificil es mbappe


----------



## sociedadponzi (22 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El rudiger este es bueno, a ver si viene
> 
> 
> 
> ...



joder con el equipo blanco


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El rudiger este es bueno, a ver si viene
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sería la polla traerse a rudiguer


estoy salibando con el madrid actual mas las incorporaciones de negrope, rudiguer y tchouaméni

os imagináis??

curtua


carvajal, militao, rudi y alaba

tchou, valverde, modric

negrope, benzema y vini



pfff



brutal


----------



## filets (22 Abr 2022)

Casi todos los laterales con la edad transicionan a centrales porque ya las piernas no les dan
Carvajal deberia empezar a probrar como central, aunque su paticortez le perjudica


----------



## DRIDMA (22 Abr 2022)

Piqué siendo la putita de Rubi.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 Abr 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> sería la polla traerse a rudiguer
> 
> 
> estoy salibando con el madrid actual mas las incorporaciones de negrope, rudiguer y tchouaméni
> ...





lo único que me falta en el equipo es el sustituto de modric. Va a ser algo muy dificil de encontrar. el croata es único.


y es una putada que el dortmund se nos haya adelantado con adeyami. El tio este me gustaba mucho y podía haber sido un buen sustituto para cuando se retire benzema. Porque a haland lo doy por perdido.


----------



## xilebo (22 Abr 2022)

*Dos años de prisión para el creador de Roja Directa*


----------



## filets (22 Abr 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Piqué siendo la putita de Rubi.



Lo mejor de este audio es como los dos reconocen que Messi es retrasado hasta para el nivel de inteligencia medio de un futbolista


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Abr 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Solo un ignorante puede soltar lo que has dicho, el Villareal es de lejos el equipo mas peligroso que queda.



Algunos estáis fatal de lo vuestro. Una cosa es decir que el Villarreal es mejor de lo que parece por la clasificación, ahí todo correcto.

Pero pasar de ahí a "el Villarreal es más peligroso que el Manchester City y el Liverpool, y además de lejos" es directamente delirante.


----------



## filets (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Woden (22 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Casi todos los laterales con la edad transicionan a centrales porque ya las piernas no les dan
> Carvajal deberia empezar a probrar como central, aunque su paticortez le perjudica



Es un enano, no le da para central del Madrid. De la liga de los pigmeos quizá.


----------



## Woden (22 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Lo mejor de este audio es como los dos reconocen que Messi es retrasado hasta para el nivel de inteligencia medio de un futbolista



Si es que hasta Zergio parece una lumbrera al lado de Messi.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (22 Abr 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Piqué siendo la putita de Rubi.



Yo lo que veo es a Ramos de tronco de Piqué y Piqué vendiéndolo por si le puede sacar medio penalty en un partido que gana el Barça 3 a 0. Más o menos como cuando Casillas llamó a Xavi para pedir perdón porque los jugadores del Madrid no se habían comportado como Lores ingleses.

Esto habría que explicárselo a nuestros jugadores el primer día: los futbolistas del Barça son menos amigos vuestros que los del banco que se hacen los simpáticos para venderos preferentes. Hablad con ellos solo en presencia de varios abogados.


----------



## xilebo (22 Abr 2022)

La mejor frase es: rubi, es un mensaje de ramos, que sea "confidencial"


----------



## Otrasvidas (22 Abr 2022)

Nuestro futuro es muy NEGRO:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Abr 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Es un enano, no le da para central del Madrid. De la liga de los pigmeos quizá.



Pero tiene una velocidad imprescindible para centrales de equipos grandes. A mí me parece una muy buena opción siempre que al lado tenga a otro de otro corte totalmente distinto. Alaba o Limitao tampoco son gigantes. O Azpi en el Xelsi.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (22 Abr 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> *
> 
> si, hace falta. Mas que nada porque este tio será el mejor centrocampista en los próximos 10 años.
> 
> ...



Pero es que sólo hacen falta negros?

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Abr 2022)

Cuando pasó lo de Arbeloa ya se retrató él solito


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Abr 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Nuestro futuro es muy NEGRO:



Desgraciadamente este es el nuevo mundo que hemos construido y aplaudido los blanquitos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Abr 2022)

Y antes de Rubi fue Villar, que yo creo que con Lapuerta se la chupaban mutuamente.


----------



## filets (22 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> La mejor frase es: rubi, es un mensaje de ramos, que sea "confidencial"



Le manda a Rubi el audio de SR4
Se queja de que usan audios confidenciales


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Abr 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> *si, hace falta. Mas que nada porque este tio será el mejor centrocampista en los próximos 10 años.
> 
> 
> A parte de este fichaje y el de negropé, estaría bien tener otro central top
> ...



Carapolland ya está en el Shitty. Con el pizzero de representante estaba claro donde iba a ir.

Chuminí es un sustituto para Case por lo que sí, es imprescindible, pero en otras posiciones tenemos jugadores como Ceballos, Valverde o Minga, que deben ser los sustitutos de Modric y Kross. Como han dicho, nos falta un super9 para suplir a Benze urgentemente. Lo del central no es tan urgente teniendo a Nacho. Sí que hay que buscar a un lateral izmierdo, aunque tenemos a Alaba. La opción Rudiger es muy buena siempre que no se suba a la parra.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Abr 2022)

Quien maneja los hilos siempre gana.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Abr 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> gran partido ayer.
> 
> Un brutal camavinga y un gran ceballos. El gitano una cosa tiene y es que el tio corre y lucha como el que más. ES JUGADOR REAL MADRID.
> 
> ...



Kundé me despierta muchas dudas. Y Diego Carlos ni te cuento. Me parecen bastante inflados ambos. Rudiger me gusta más. Un portento físico y velocidad.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola compañeros!!! Soy el rubi!!!!!
> Queréis una placita de ascenso???
> Unas comisioncillas?????
> O tal vez ir a los jueguecitos olímpicos?????
> ...



Compañero, no queremos culés por aquí. A Calvopez que vas. Basta ya.

#queremosnuestracocaina #yotambienquieroiralosjuegos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Abr 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Contra el PSG sí fue épica pero contra el Chelsea fuimos mejores allí y al menos iguales aquí. Lo único que se nos podría haber escapado es por acabar el partido sin centrales, pero a Tuchel le dio por sacar una pizarra en vez de decir que la centrasen desde cualquier lado.
> 
> Ahora a ver lo que pasa porque el City está bastante cansado, más que nosotros, y los porteros del Liverpool con un pequeño golpe se quedan 1 hora conmocionados según pruebas de no sé qué hospital de USA.



El Xelsi acabó muerto después de la primera parte.

El Shitty no suele acabar bien las temporadas. Por eso perdió la final el año pasado. Lo veo bastante igualado. El Madrí va a esperar y ellos se van a desesperar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Abr 2022)

Ya, el problema es si él quiere ser suplente cuando en el 95% de grandes clubes de Europa sería titular. Y el año que viene hay mundial.


----------



## filets (22 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ya, el problema es si él quiere ser suplente cuando en el 95% de grandes clubes de Europa sería titular. Y el año que viene hay mundial.



Para ir al mundial con la roja lo que necesitas es que te represente un amigo de Geri
EL portero del Barsa B fue convocado


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


>



Pues por eso mismo no es igual el sueldo que le tienes que pagar. Si lo hubiéramos fichado por 220 su sueldo sería de 25. Si viene gratis, su sueldo será de 50. Y si es un jugador que ve más allá del dinero se dará cuenta que con el resto de pasta se pueden fichar a otros para hacer un gran equipo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Para ir al mundial con la roja lo que necesitas es que te represente un amigo de Geri
> EL portero del Barsa B fue convocado



Ceballos al principio iba con LE. Le gusta. Pero tiene que jugar. Es un jugador asociativo de los que le gustan. Y cuando se caiga la far$a de Gavi, necesita a otro de sus características.


----------



## filets (22 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues por eso mismo no es igual el sueldo que le tienes que pagar. Si lo hubiéramos fichado por 220 su sueldo sería de 25. Si viene gratis, su sueldo será de 50. Y si es un jugador que ve más allá del dinero se dará cuenta que con el resto de pasta se pueden fichar a otros para hacer un gran equipo.



Para fichar a Mbappe hay que ofrecerle 10 euros mas de lo que le ofrece el PSG
De toda la vida los jugadores han fichado por el club que mas les paga
Lo de las glorias deportivas es un cuento para justificar cuando se les paga en negro


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Para fichar a Mbappe hay que ofrecerle 10 euros mas de lo que le ofrece el PSG
> De toda la vida los jugadores han fichado por el club que mas les paga
> Lo de las glorias deportivas es un cuento para justificar cuando se les paga en negro



No puedes competir con QSG y Shitty en tema pasta. Si es por pasta se quedará en el QSG igual que Carapolland se va al Shitty.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Carapolland ya está en el Shitty. Con el pizzero de representante estaba claro donde iba a ir.
> 
> Chuminí es un sustituto para Case por lo que sí, es imprescindible, pero en otras posiciones tenemos jugadores como Ceballos, Valverde o Minga, que deben ser los sustitutos de Modric y Kross. Como han dicho, nos falta un super9 para suplir a Benze urgentemente. Lo del central no es tan urgente teniendo a Nacho. Sí que hay que buscar a un lateral izmierdo, aunque tenemos a Alaba. La opción Rudiger es muy buena siempre que no se suba a la parra.




vamos a hablar claro. Ni camavinga ni valverde llegan a la excelencia de modric.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Abr 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> vamos a hablar claro. Ni camavinga ni valverde llegan a la excelencia de modric.



Obviamente, pero mientras encuentras a otro supercrack es de lo mejor que puedes encontrar en el mercado. ¿Qué jugador actual es equiparable a Modric?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Obviamente, pero mientras encuentras a otro supercrack es de lo mejor que puedes encontrar en el mercado. ¿Qué jugador actual es equiparable a Modric?




El cara polla belga del sity


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Abr 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> El cara polla belga del sity



De Bruine no ocupa esa posición. Es extremo. Y Hucha le usa como delantero.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Abr 2022)

Similar football players as Luka Modric


An overview of players having a similar range skill-level and playing style as Luka Modric.




www.footballtransfers.com





Los únicos "fichables" de los que hay ahí son Brozovic, Rice o Hojberg.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Similar football players as Luka Modric
> 
> 
> An overview of players having a similar range skill-level and playing style as Luka Modric.
> ...




Eso que son? El nombre de ellos power Rangers?


----------



## Edge2 (22 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Eso que son? El nombre de ellos power Rangers?



Copn quien hablas? Dile quoe me quite del ignore, que ya no le yamo mas subnormall...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Eso que son? El nombre de ellos power Rangers?



Se supone que es su nombre real.


----------



## josemanuelb (22 Abr 2022)

Perfil Modric no hay prácticamente nadie.

Barella en tipo de juego es el que más se parece, aunque no tiene el nivel del croata, Tielemans es un jugón pero no llega tan arriba, quizás Bellingham en unos años aunque parece más vertical, De Bruyne es infichable, Bruno Fernandes es más bien un llegador, Wirtz hablan bien, nunca le he visto...

Brozovic es más bien la posición de Casemiro, un "5", juega por delante de la defensa, un pivote, no un interior/media punta.

Cómo vamos a echar de menos a Lukita, menudo jugón y corre como el que más...


----------



## xilebo (22 Abr 2022)

*Real Madrid es OFICIALMENTE campeón de La Liga*


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Real Madrid es OFICIALMENTE campeón de La Liga*



desde cuando el filial es uno que gana a su equipo superior?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 Abr 2022)

parece que halland esta cada vez mas lejos del real madrid rumbo a la liga pirata
aunque podria tener una clausula para dejarle salir en 2 o 3 años al madrid

por un lado es un poco putada que no venga
pero valorando todo : me alegro , lo prefiero asi

es una autentica millonada lo que pide este tio su padre su representante y sus putas que le rodean
por otro su parte de lesiones es algo sospechoso (me da que puede ser de cristal el tio este)
y por otro con la salvaje millonada que pide el tio , se pueden traer 2 o 3 refuerzos CLAVE : 2 defensas y 1 medio


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 Abr 2022)

no me convence rudiger
el negro este defensa del chelsea
lo veo algo paqueton troton
y encima tiene casi 30 años
y encima el cabron negro pide otra millonada
lo veo un jeta y chulo de mucho cuidao
yo NO lo traeria al madrid
en fin...

el que si traeria es el otro del chelsea : reece
joven y bueno
con proyeccion de futuro parece
encima el tio parece que pide lo mismo que cobra lucas vazquez


----------



## pepitoburbujas (22 Abr 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Piqué siendo la putita de Rubi.



Piqué es una rata de dos patas. Ya antes de los audios era el típico personaje que cae mal. Después de los audios todavía peor. Pasando el mensaje de Ramos al otro cual maruja, para sacar ventaja. Si hace eso siendo jugador, imagínatelo de presidente o con un cargo político.


----------



## cebollo (22 Abr 2022)

Casemiro se está recuperando, no sé si llegará bien al partido del martes.

En la eliminatoria de hace dos años le presionaron mucho porque saben que es algo torpe al primer toque. Yo sacaba a Camavinga.

Vinicius puede ser clave porque su lateral derecho Cancelo no juega por tarjetas y el otro que tienen en esa posición está jodido del tobillo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Abr 2022)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Perfil Modric no hay prácticamente nadie.
> 
> Barella en tipo de juego es el que más se parece, aunque no tiene el nivel del croata, Tielemans es un jugón pero no llega tan arriba, quizás Bellingham en unos años aunque parece más vertical, De Bruyne es infichable, Bruno Fernandes es más bien un llegador, Wirtz hablan bien, nunca le he visto...
> 
> ...




Lo único similar es Pogba, que esa misma prensa que decía que Modric era irregular en el Tottenham y no valía para el Madrid dice lo mismo de Pogba.


Fernándes tiene mucho talento también.


Estos dos que digo no se le acercan al croata pero es que nadie lo hace.


----------



## 4motion (22 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> parece que halland esta cada vez mas lejos del real madrid rumbo a la liga pirata
> aunque podria tener una clausula para dejarle salir en 2 o 3 años al madrid
> 
> por un lado es un poco putada que no venga
> ...



Lo malo es la cara de gilipollas como no vengan ninguno de los dos.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Lo malo es la cara de gilipollas como no vengan ninguno de los dos.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk




eso seria demasiada cara de gilipollas
mbapee esta hecho (eso dicen)


----------



## 4motion (22 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> eso seria demasiada cara de gilipollas
> mbapee esta hecho (eso dicen)



Te fías de pedreTROLL? 

JAJAJAJA

TRANQUILO.

Espero que la tortuga ninja este fichado, floper. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Te fías de pedreTROLL?
> 
> JAJAJAJA
> 
> ...




no joder
este 








no es el unico que lo dice


otros medios dicen lomimo


----------



## _Suso_ (22 Abr 2022)

Sinceramente si es cierto que Mbappé está pidiendo el oro y el moro y cada vez más por venir al Madrid, por mi parte le pueden dar mucho por culo, es muy bueno, pero anda que no hay jugadores por esa pasta que puede traer el Madrid sin que lo extorsionen.

El Madrid está muy por encima de cualquier jugador, es lo que no entienden algunos.


----------



## Edge2 (22 Abr 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Sinceramente si es cierto que Mbappé está pidiendo el oro y el moro y cada vez más por venir al Madrid, por mi parte le pueden dar mucho por culo, es muy bueno, pero anda que no hay jugadores por esa pasta que puede traer el Madrid sin que lo extorsionen.
> 
> El Madrid está muy por encima de cualquier jugador, es lo que no entienden algunos.



Estan negociando, su obligacion es sacar lo maximo posible y el magerit pagar lo menos... Yo creo que viene...


----------



## _Suso_ (22 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Estan negociando, su obligacion es sacar lo maximo posible y el magerit pagar lo menos... Yo creo que viene...



Yo no lo veo tan claro, me da la impresión de ser un Neymar versión 2.0, una diva total, muy mal asesorado a nivel deportivo y bien asesorado a nivel económico y demás garrapatas a su alrededor. 

Igual viene y se sale y me como mis palabras, pero este tipo en todo lo que hace, lo que dice, en todo su entorno, me da un mal rollo del carajo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Estan negociando, su obligacion es sacar lo maximo posible y el magerit pagar lo menos... Yo creo que viene...




Bolsa excrotalllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Th89 (23 Abr 2022)

Lo de Mbappé está hecho, me sigue sorprendiendo que le deis credibilidad a la información de un juntaletras culerdo, que ha escrito libros del meacolonias o el hormonado y que será más antimadridista que Gaspart.

Toda la milonga del viaje es una performance bestial.

Como si Roncero se pone a sacar exclusivas del Spotify Eintratch FC.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (23 Abr 2022)

por lo visto esto es la madre de mbapee 




una especie de hermano de bordalas con pelo largo
me ha entrao un escalofrio por la espalda que.....

no solo es su señor madre
lo del negro este ya me empieza a mosquear................

esta claro que es otra diva creida aun antes de llegar al madrid
pero si encima empieza desde antes de llegar a chantajear al madrid vamos...... soy florentino y le mando a tomar por culo pero ya


----------



## George A (23 Abr 2022)

Mbappe es la perfecta definición gráfica de moronegro, madre mora de Argelia, padre negro de Camerún.

Es el futuro, la perfección del nwo, por eso maricrón está mediando para que no salga de Francia.


----------



## fred (23 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> por lo visto esto es la madre de mbapee
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1034603
> 
> ...



También tiene algo de Buenafuente


----------



## Otrasvidas (23 Abr 2022)

Un tuit que me ha hecho gracia:


----------



## cebollo (23 Abr 2022)

Ahora mismo en el club creen que Mendy llega al partido del martes pero Alaba y Casemiro no.

Sería Courtois Carvajal, Militao, Nacho, Mendy, Camavinga, Kroos, Modric, Valverde, Benzema y Vinicius. 

Mediada la segunda parte quitar un centrocampista (Kroos o Camavinga) y meter a Rodrygo.

Sí sale bien la vuelta sería muy parecida, entrando Alaba por Nacho.


----------



## HDR (23 Abr 2022)

Cristiano y Varane se han destrozado ellos solos su final de carrera deportiva, saliendo del Madrid para irse por ahí a jugar con Maguire y Lindelof...

En fin. De Öziles está lleno el mundo.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (23 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Lo malo es la cara de gilipollas como no vengan ninguno de los dos.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Soy el único que está hasta la polla de los últimos 4 años todos los putos días hablando de Mbape. Todos los días humo y nunca llega. 

Como este verano renueve con el psg por 1/2 años. 

Todos los periodistas, tertulianos y youtubers que aseguran que Mbape viene al Madrid tendrán que esconderse del ridículo que han hecho.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Abr 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Un tuit que me ha hecho gracia:



Esa foto también se ha usado para hablar de Griezmann en la selección francesa.

Como la realidad es rara de cojones, resulta que el blanquito de la foto es John Guidetti, el delantero sueco del Alavés. Su padre curraba en una ONG o algo así y paso gran parte de su infancia en Kenia, por eso es el único blanco de la foto.


----------



## 4motion (23 Abr 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Soy el único que está hasta la polla de los últimos 4 años todos los putos días hablando de Mbape. Todos los días humo y nunca llega.
> 
> Como este verano renueve con el psg por 1/2 años.
> 
> Todos los periodistas, tertulianos y youtubers que aseguran que Mbape viene al Madrid tendrán que esconderse del ridículo que han hecho.



Si es verdad que la tortuga ha pedido 100 kilos más, que floper le mande a tomar por el culo, a el, a la mari, y a la abogada.

Y que se le cierre la puerta para siempre.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vikingo2016 (23 Abr 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Nuestro futuro es muy NEGRO:



Que no renueven a Vinicius por favor!!


----------



## Vikingo2016 (23 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Casi todos los laterales con la edad transicionan a centrales porque ya las piernas no les dan
> Carvajal deberia empezar a probrar como central, aunque su paticortez le perjudica



Carvajal hay que venderlo ya, ya está acabado, du etapa en el Madrid termino, no tiene nivel. Adiós y suerte. Sacar algo de dinero por el para invertir en otro jugador. 

Mirar en el filial si hay algún lateral o en el mercado español que los hay.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (23 Abr 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Si esa es la final (Dios quiera), que amplíen las vitrinas del Bernabéu, porque un Villarreal novato en una final contra un Madrid no aguanta el escenario.



No flipes que el Liverpool estará en la final, y lo lógico es que gané al Madrid.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Abr 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Carvajal hay que venderlo ya, ya está acabado, du etapa en el Madrid termino, no tiene nivel. Adiós y suerte. Sacar algo de dinero por el para invertir en otro jugador.
> 
> Mirar en el filial si hay algún lateral o en el mercado español que los hay.



Se os olvida siempre que un equipo son más que 11 jugadores.

Carvajal alomejor no vale para titularísimo a corto plazo, pero para ganar Ligas y títulos, necesitas Nachos y Lucas Vazqueces.

Porque luego nos quejamos de que Ancelotti no rota una mierda. Para rotar, tienes que tener jugadores que acepten su rol secundario y que mantengan cierto nivel. Si vas con un equipo de 11 superjugadores sin recambios más o menos fiables, alomejor ganas 0-4 en el Camp Nou, pero a nivel de títulos, te comes un rosco muy grande.

Asi que dejad de defenestrar a los titulares de hoy, porque serán los suplentes del mañana. Y no, no es como antes que podías fichar a 5 jugadores a la vez. Eso lo dejáis para el PC Fútbol.


----------



## xilebo (23 Abr 2022)

*Rüdiger decide dejar el Chelsea*

El defensa alemán termina contrato y se marchará del equipo inglés en verano. Seis clubes están interesados, aunque el *Real Madrid* es el gran favorito.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Se os olvida siempre que un equipo son más que 11 jugadores.
> 
> Carvajal alomejor no vale para titularísimo a corto plazo, pero para ganar Ligas y títulos, necesitas Nachos y Lucas Vazqueces.
> 
> ...



En líneas generales estoy de acuerdo, pero depende también de lo que cobren esos suplentes del mañana. Porque si siguen cobrando como titulares el cálculo cambia un poco.

No lo digo por Carvajal en concreto, que seguramente no cobre demasiado por sus problemas de lesiones. Y además el otro día hizo un partido interesante de lateral izquierdo en una plaza complicada, que la polivalencia siempre se paga más cara.

Pero por ejemplo Kroos o Casemiro, que todavía son buenos jugadores pero no han tenido buena temporada y se están haciendo mayores, me cuesta más verlos como suplentes.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (23 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Se os olvida siempre que un equipo son más que 11 jugadores.
> 
> Carvajal alomejor no vale para titularísimo a corto plazo, pero para ganar Ligas y títulos, necesitas Nachos y Lucas Vazqueces.
> 
> ...



Si acepta ser banquillo perfecto. Pero nada de renovación. Invierte en otro jugador con más proyección, más futuro, más ganas.


----------



## xilebo (23 Abr 2022)

*La madre de Mbappé, en Doha*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *La madre de Mbappé, en Doha*



Yo hace más de 1 año que vengo diciendo que este tío usa al Madrí para sacar lo máximo posible. El Madrí tiene que pasar de él. Si quiere venir aue lo diga claramente. Sinó que le follen.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (23 Abr 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Un tuit que me ha hecho gracia:



El equipo *BLANCO*.

*@ATARAXIO LLÉVAME PRONTO!!!!!*


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (23 Abr 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Ahora mismo en el club creen que Mendy llega al partido del martes pero Alaba y Casemiro no.
> 
> Sería Courtois Carvajal, Militao, Nacho, Mendy, Camavinga, Kroos, Modric, Valverde, Benzema y Vinicius.
> 
> ...




sobra kroos
valverde en su posicion
y rodrygo en la posicion de valverde

esta es la alineacion de inicio cabezon italiANO


----------



## pepitoburbujas (23 Abr 2022)

Me he tragado la 2ª parte del QSG-Lens. Han empatado a 1. Primero le han expulsado un jugador al Lens por una 2ª amarilla donde el jugador pisa la pelota, resbala y le da a Neymar. Han jugado con uno más el QSG casi toda la 2ª parte.
Messi ha metido un golazo desde fuera del área, como en sus mejores tiempos, aunque el portero no ha sido muy rápido en reaccionar porque iba bastante centrado el disparo.

Tortugué n'a rien fait. El talento de Bondi  ha tenido un tiro y la ha fallado. Me ha parecido un equipo deprimente el QSG, como si jugaran por jugar, sin pasión. Ramos haciendo el cabra yendo al ataque en cada jugada, como solía hacer aquí. También ha tenido una y la ha fallado.

En resumen, si la tortuga prefiere quedarse en la liga francesa en un equipo que no es un equipo, peor para él desde el punto de vista deportivo. Dinero tendrá más pero no creo que crezca como jugador.


----------



## DRIDMA (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (24 Abr 2022)

Qué le den al Valencia!!


----------



## Xequinfumfa (24 Abr 2022)

Gran final de copa, muy buen partido. 
Muy emotiva la entrevista a Joaquin y la entrevista a Gaya.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (24 Abr 2022)

y la mierda del violencia cf cierra todos sus tuits en tuiter para que nadie comente 
ahora que sigan poniendo desde su cuenta oficial!!!! mas tuits diciendo que el madrid roba

el betis hizo mas por ganar el partido
que se joda el filial antimadridista del VARcelona


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (24 Abr 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Me he tragado la 2ª parte del QSG-Lens. Han empatado a 1. Primero le han expulsado un jugador al Lens por una 2ª amarilla donde el jugador pisa la pelota, resbala y le da a Neymar. Han jugado con uno más el QSG casi toda la 2ª parte.
> Messi ha metido un golazo desde fuera del área, como en sus mejores tiempos, aunque el portero no ha sido muy rápido en reaccionar porque iba bastante centrado el disparo.
> 
> Tortugué n'a rien fait. El talento de Bondi  ha tenido un tiro y la ha fallado. Me ha parecido un equipo deprimente el QSG, como si jugaran por jugar, sin pasión. Ramos haciendo el cabra yendo al ataque en cada jugada, como solía hacer aquí. También ha tenido una y la ha fallado.
> ...




missing ha metido 4 goles en todo el año


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (24 Abr 2022)

mbapee no sale en la foto de celebracion de la liga franchute


----------



## Chispeante (24 Abr 2022)

Magistral artículo sobre Emilio Butragueño y la Quinta a la que da nombre. Lo pública el As, pero no por ello voy a dejar de reconocer que está de primera.

La leyenda de Butragueño y la 'Quinta' en el Real Madrid


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (24 Abr 2022)

el eintrach frankfurt felicitando al betis!!!


----------



## _Suso_ (24 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> mbapee no sale en la foto de celebracion de la liga franchute



Parecen un grupo de pandilleros chungos, menudas pintas


----------



## Woden (24 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> mbapee no sale en la foto de celebracion de la liga franchute



Al menos han salido los mas blancos del equipo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (24 Abr 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Parecen un grupo de pandilleros chungos, menudas pintas



Tienen pinta de ser la pandilla más chunga de La Moraleja, sí. Hay dos que llevan hasta chaquetas de vestir.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (24 Abr 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Al menos han salido los mas blancos del equipo.



No se juntan con la moronegré?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (24 Abr 2022)

que jachondeo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Abr 2022)

Que tarde más buena se ha puesto.

Ya tengo mi kit de ganador para el martes preparado.

He comprado en mi establecimiento DIA unas fabulosas "hola colas" originales, cada una por 33 céntimos la unidad y las he acompañado de 3 exquisitas bolsas de cortezas de cerdo marca DIA a 83 céntimos la unidad.

La gloria nos espera derrotando al pep gayola.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (24 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que tarde más buena se ha puesto.
> 
> Ya tengo mi kit de ganador para el martes preparado.
> 
> ...



Te aconsejo la coca cola mercadona, nada ver que la del DIA, eso sí, la bolsa de frutos secos "barrecha" es mejor la del día, es gigantérrima(la de quicos, cacahuetes ....)

Me sale más barata la puta cola mercadona que el agua bezoya que acostumbraba a beber ...

Luego ... si quiero ir en plan sano, me compro unas tortillas mercadona (una bolsa de 8 o diez que son grandes), pico cebolla, tomate, aguacate, carne en oferta (a poder ser en acoba o con ajo), me hago salsa de yogur, salsa picante esa malagueña que tienen por allí, y fajitas ...

Si ya quiero celebrar algo, pillo "sprite" mercadona y le echo unas gotas de DYC (no es mal güijquih), sólo unas gotas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que tarde más buena se ha puesto.
> 
> Ya tengo mi kit de ganador para el martes preparado.
> 
> ...



Pensaba que era coña pero no...




¿Qué ha sido de los monster, las pizzas tarradellas,...?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (24 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pensaba que era coña pero no...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1036168
> 
> ...



tarradellas es naziSSeparatista especialmente antiMadrid
no tiene sentido comerse una de esas y ser del Madrid


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (24 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pensaba que era coña pero no...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1036168
> 
> ...



Yo estaba empanao y he respondido porque pensaba que estaba en el hilo del batallas, el de la tortilla de chorizo ibérico (que parecía del DIA) ...

Se llaman así las del DIA .... no me bebo un brebaje de una empresa americana ni con la boca de artemis. Ya digo que la del mercadona es una buena copia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> tarradellas es naziSSeparatista especialmente antiMadrid
> no tiene sentido comerse una de esas y ser del Madrid



pero si él va de superfan del far$a.


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Abr 2022)

Que no os engañe, el jaster realmente es del Atleti


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (24 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Que no os engañe, el jaster realmente es del Atleti



Era pipero del Rayo, además intentaba pagar lo mínimo.

Vamos, lo que sería un pipero, pero no del madric.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (24 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pensaba que era coña pero no...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1036168
> 
> ...



no está mala pero es mejor la de mercadona. cocacola ya no bebo por NWOrdistas


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Abr 2022)

Ese rayoooooi


----------



## DRIDMA (24 Abr 2022)

La xavineta se atasca.


----------



## Uchiha Madara (24 Abr 2022)

Si el Barca palma hoy, ya nos podemos poner a cantar o como va la cosa?


----------



## ccc (24 Abr 2022)

Uchiha Madara dijo:


> Si el Barca palma hoy, ya nos podemos poner a cantar o como va la cosa?



No, estariamos empatados a puntos y por partidos entre nosotros, ganaria el BCN: Faltaria un punto.

Lo que estaria por ver, es la 2,3 o 4 plaza del BCN: El equipo esta en una espiral negativa, esta el escandalo de Pique (no creo que les ayuden arbitralmente), se pueden poner nerviosos si no se clasifican,.... Sin embargo, tienen que perder hoy, lo que dudo


----------



## The Replicant (24 Abr 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> La xavineta se atasca.



mucho humo pero no arranca


----------



## Uchiha Madara (24 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> No, estariamos empatados a puntos y por partidos entre nosotros, ganaria el BCN: Faltaria un punto.
> 
> Lo que estaria por ver, es la 2,3 o 4 plaza del BCN: El equipo esta en una espiral negativa, esta el escandalo de Pique (no creo que les ayuden arbitralmente), se pueden poner nerviosos si no se clasifican,.... Sin embargo, tienen que perder hoy, lo que dudo



Pienso igual, mal se le tiene que dar al Barca para no remontar esto. Habrá que esperar un poco más.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Abr 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Te aconsejo la coca cola mercadona, nada ver que la del DIA, eso sí, la bolsa de frutos secos "barrecha" es mejor la del día, es gigantérrima(la de quicos, cacahuetes ....)
> 
> Me sale más barata la puta cola mercadona que el agua bezoya que acostumbraba a beber ...
> 
> ...




Me complacen tus hábitos de vida saludables, el hilo culinario que abriré próximamente recibirá con entusiasmo tus aportaciones, respecto al dic, lo máximo de alcohol que bebo es alguna cerveza, aquí en Catalunya somos más de cacaolat como bien sabes.

Mercadona tiene envío a domicilio?.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pensaba que era coña pero no...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1036168
> 
> ...



Pues claro que no joder, ante todo habitos de vida saludables.

No todo son pizzas de la casa tarradellas, hay que variar con otros productos sanos, naturales y de la tierra.


----------



## xilebo (24 Abr 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> La xavineta se atasca.



*Sale humo y no arranca. Ojo, no es un fracaso*


----------



## pepetemete (24 Abr 2022)

Too much nigga en el Barça


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Abr 2022)

11 minutos de añadido jajajajaja


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Abr 2022)

Y tirando objetos al campo
Seny
Valors


----------



## The Replicant (24 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> 11 minutos de añadido jajajajaja



Van batiendo el record cada partido


----------



## Uchiha Madara (24 Abr 2022)

Dentro de poco añaden un tercer tiempo de 45 minutos...


----------



## Evangelion (24 Abr 2022)

12 minutos de añadido, nunca a no ser que hubiera habido una suspension momentanea del partido he visto semejante cosa.


----------



## Uchiha Madara (24 Abr 2022)

VAAAAAMOOOOOOOOOSS!!!!! QUE LES JODAN, SE ACABÓ.


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Abr 2022)

MAMEN


----------



## pepetemete (24 Abr 2022)

La Xavineta...
Nigga overflow 
En el Rayito poco nigga, y victoria...

Bueno, ahora en serio, puta mala suerte tuvieron hoy los del Barça


----------



## fachacine (24 Abr 2022)

Chicos estamos a un punto de otra liga para la sala de trofeos


----------



## fachacine (24 Abr 2022)

Joder mirad las caras del Lobo Carrasco y Jota Jordi


----------



## Otrasvidas (24 Abr 2022)

Grande la Chavineta clavándoles en más de 180 minutos de juego en el Camp Nou 0 goles a los poderosos Cádiz y Rayo


----------



## fachacine (24 Abr 2022)

3 partidos seguidos perdidos en el Camp Nou, impresionante la Xavineta


----------



## Otrasvidas (24 Abr 2022)

Fue golearnos y derrumbarse ellos y dispararnos nosotros


----------



## ccc (24 Abr 2022)

Madre de dios, este BCN es una ruina.

Yo creo que Florentino no ficha a Mbappe (y por supuesto no va a fichar a Haaland) porque vamos a ganar las proximas 3 ligas con este BCN aun jugando con los viejos.

Es que si os lo pensais, Dembele se va a largar y con Araujo tienen problemas para su renovacion y este es de los pocos que me llevaba para el madrid.

Si Pedri y Fati siguen lesionandose, este BCN va a sufrir de lo lindo el anyo que viene.

Si fichamos a Rüdiger, ya me veo a Florentino pasar de Mbappe si este le pide 200 millones de prima de fichaje (que parece ser que es lo que l estan pidiendo).


----------



## HDR (24 Abr 2022)

Hoy toca un poquito de Chirinsírc. Por verle la cara al Robo Carrasco y a Llora Jordi.

Les queda jugar contra Villarreal y Betis.
Y Mallorca, que se está jugando el descenso...

Hacedme caso que todavía pueden quedar fuera de Champions


----------



## Otrasvidas (24 Abr 2022)

El 0-4 debió estar cocinadísimo, no me jodas.


----------



## ccc (24 Abr 2022)

Como dicen, el nuevo mensaje del sport:

"El Rayo es mejor que el Chelsea y el PSG"


----------



## ccc (24 Abr 2022)

Acabo de ver su calendario:

BCN-Mallorca.
Betis-BCN
BCN-Celta
Getafe-BCN
BCN-Villareal

Pueden perder todos los partidos, pero 3 son dificiles. El Betis-BCN delimitara si se qudan fuera o no.


----------



## ccc (24 Abr 2022)

Ja,ja, si ganamos al espanyol, podemos dejarnos perder contra el atletico y el betis.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (24 Abr 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> El 0-4 debió estar cocinadísimo, no me jodas.




lo llevo diciendo aquí en páginas anteriores
amaño pero clarisimo


----------



## ccc (24 Abr 2022)

Y por cierto, a 15 puntos con el mismo numero de partidos: Lo repito, vaya ruina de BCN.


----------



## geflow (24 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Hacedme caso que todavía pueden quedar fuera de Champions



Se me ha puesto morcillona


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (24 Abr 2022)

hoy pongo el chirinjuitio 
no me pierdo a los del FArsa


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (24 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Ja,ja, si ganamos al espanyol, podemos dejarnos perder contra el atletico y el betis.




se deberian dejar ganar por el betis no me jodas
y la farsa al pozo


----------



## fachacine (24 Abr 2022)

El 0-4 es el resultado más engañoso de la liga, sin Benzemá y con Carletto haciendo experimentos, empezando con Modric y Kroos de delanteros presionando, y al principio de la segunda parte pone al equipo con defensa de 3 sin entrenarla y a los 10 minutos vista la escabechina la cambia. No fue un partido ni medio normal, tácticamente una fumada como no se ha visto por parte de un entrenador. Y los culés siguen pensando que fue por méritos propios.


----------



## Gorrión (24 Abr 2022)

Pues nada, solo necesitamos un punto de los 15 restantes y listos.


----------



## ccc (24 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> El 0-4 es el resultado más engañoso de la liga, sin Benzemá y con Carletto haciendo experimentos, empezando con Modric y Kroos de delanteros presionando, y al principio de la segunda parte pone al equipo con defensa de 3 sin entrenarla y a los 10 minutos vista la escabechina la cambia. No fue un partido ni medio normal, tácticamente una fumada como no se ha visto por parte de un entrenador. Y los culés siguen pensando que fue por méritos propios.



No, si por el foro hay algunos que dicen que Anceloti es un genio; como ejemplo habria que ponerles ese partido, y contar el numero de despropositos. Que Ancelotti es mejor que el ZZ de la segunda fase en el madrid? Ya claro, pero eso no quita que demos pena.

Lo mejor de esta liga y la del COVID: El resultado y reirnos del BCN. Nosotros, por nuestra parte, seguimos en nuestro camino por el desierto.

Lo que me empieza a quedar claro es que este BCN no va a salir de hoyo tan facil como me pensaba,....,la idea de ahora que no tenemos un puto duro apostamos por los jovenes Gavi, Ansu, Pedri, Araujo,...,parece que no les va a salir bien, porque los que han renovado no paran de lesionarse y los otros 2 tienen propuestas para irse a inglaterra que triplican lo maximo que les ofrece el BCN: Asi que van a tener que venderlos este verano; si aesto le anyadimos la venta cantada de DE Jong y la salida de Dembele, es el autentico caos.

Lo digo en serio, ya me veo jugando con los mismos de este anyo y que no viene a Mbappe, pues Florentino se va a ver campeon de liga 5 anyos mas.


----------



## xilebo (24 Abr 2022)

*¿Cuándo podría el Madrid celebrar su 35º título de Liga?*

Con la derrota del* Barça*, el* Madrid* tiene la opción de cantar el alirón el 30 de abril. Si no pierde, será campeón y podría haber pasillo en el *Metropolitano*.


----------



## Phoenician (24 Abr 2022)

El Farça tiene 1/225 probabilidades de ganar la liga, es decir, la liga está ganada al 99,55%

Antis no llorar... Jajajaja!


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (24 Abr 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Grande la Chavineta clavándoles en más de 180 minutos de juego en el Camp Nou 0 goles a los poderosos Cádiz y Rayo



si no fuera por las extrañas decisiones arbitrales a favor del barcelona -que coinciden con que al calBo le interesa que queden segundos- el balance de xavi en el banquillo no creo que fuese mucho mejor del de Koeman


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (24 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Acabo de ver su calendario:
> 
> BCN-Mallorca.
> Betis-BCN
> ...



el del betis va a ser fundamental, pero no tengo tan claro que ganen en getafe, ademas de que el celta no hace mal futbol


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (24 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> No, si por el foro hay algunos que dicen que Anceloti es un genio; como ejemplo habria que ponerles ese partido, y contar el numero de despropositos. Que Ancelotti es mejor que el ZZ de la segunda fase en el madrid? Ya claro, pero eso no quita que demos pena.
> 
> Lo mejor de esta liga y la del COVID: El resultado y reirnos del BCN. Nosotros, por nuestra parte, seguimos en nuestro camino por el desierto.
> 
> ...



Bape viene si o si, esta cantado. Otra cosa es que tengamos Carleto para el año que viene y a Kroos y Casemiro titularisimos hasta el año 24...


----------



## DRIDMA (25 Abr 2022)

El chaval tiene bula.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 Abr 2022)

Me extrañaría que el Barça ganase los 5 partidos. Empataremos contra el Espanyol para quedarnos tranquilos pero esto ya no tiene vuelta de hoja.


----------



## HDR (25 Abr 2022)

Esta gente van a terminar a 29 puntos, Ruinalona gorda


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 Abr 2022)

Ojo que dicen en el Chiringuito que se han dejado encendidas las luces del estadio. Todavía tienen que ceder a Pedri para pagar la factura.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (25 Abr 2022)

pregunta desde la ignorancia: influiria el puesto en el que acabase la liga el barcelona para estar en un bombo u otro en el sorteo de champions?

porque si quedara cuarto y fuera al bombo 4 igual nos reiamos la temporada que viene viendole no pasar la fase de grupos...
recuerdo una temporada que tuvo que jugar una previa con el skonto de riga y tampoco es que fueran tan sobrados para pasar a la liguilla...


----------



## Linsecte2000 (25 Abr 2022)

Felicidades por la 35°. 

Saludos desde Burgos.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> pregunta desde la ignorancia: influiria el puesto en el que acabase la liga el barcelona para estar en un bombo u otro en el sorteo de champions?
> 
> porque si quedara cuarto y fuera al bombo 4 igual nos reiamos la temporada que viene viendole no pasar la fase de grupos...
> recuerdo una temporada que tuvo que jugar una previa con el skonto de riga y tampoco es que fueran tan sobrados para pasar a la liguilla...



No influye. Al bombo 1 van los campeones de liga, Champions y UEFA y los demás se ordenan según lo que hayan hecho en Europa en los últimos 5 años.


----------



## Sefarad (25 Abr 2022)

El Betis intentará ganarle, porque después de nuestra copa de anoche hay que remar como cabrones para ir a champion


----------



## Sefarad (25 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¿Cuándo podría el Madrid celebrar su 35º título de Liga?*
> 
> Con la derrota del* Barça*, el* Madrid* tiene la opción de cantar el alirón el 30 de abril. Si no pierde, será campeón y podría haber pasillo en el *Metropolitano*.



Esto es lo que venía buscando


----------



## Edu.R (25 Abr 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> No influye. Al bombo 1 van los campeones de liga, Champions y UEFA y los demás se ordenan según lo que hayan hecho en Europa en los últimos 5 años.



Si, el Barcelona va al bombo 2 fijo. Y en el bombo 1 hay siempre 1-2 equipos "fáciles", por ser campeones (Portugal y EL).

La gracia es que te toque el chungo del bombo 3. Eso es lo que te deja el grupo tiritando.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> pregunta desde la ignorancia: influiria el puesto en el que acabase la liga el barcelona para estar en un bombo u otro en el sorteo de champions?
> 
> porque si quedara cuarto y fuera al bombo 4 igual nos reiamos la temporada que viene viendole no pasar la fase de grupos...
> recuerdo una temporada que tuvo que jugar una previa con el skonto de riga y tampoco es que fueran tan sobrados para pasar a la liguilla...



No. Irá al bombo 2 porque va por coeficiente.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si, el Barcelona va al bombo 2 fijo. Y en el bombo 1 hay siempre 1-2 equipos "fáciles", por ser campeones (Portugal y EL).
> 
> La gracia es que te toque el chungo del bombo 3. Eso es lo que te deja el grupo tiritando.



Y cuidado porque si echan al equipo ruso veremos a quien meten en el bombo 1.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Abr 2022)

Sefarad dijo:


> Esto es lo que venía buscando



El partido del Espanyol es entre los dos del Shitty. No va a haber ni un solo titular en ese partido.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (25 Abr 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Me extrañaría que el Barça ganase los 5 partidos. Empataremos contra el Espanyol para quedarnos tranquilos pero esto ya no tiene vuelta de hoja.



Esto está ganadísimo desde diciembre o así. El único riesgo serio ha sido el Sevilla, la remontada que se estaba exigiendo el Barça (15 puntos en 16 partidos o algo así) era una cosa de ciencia ficción pura, algo sin precedente en ninguna liga. Al final están a la misma distancia hoy que hace 15 jornadas.

Yo sigo un sitio de probabilidades y creo que desde finales de enero que lo empecé a mirar nuestras posibilidades de ganar la liga nunca han sido inferiores al 90%, que fue el punto bajo el día del clásico. Casi siempre han estado en torno al 95% hasta hace dos jornadas que ya quedó estadísticamente sentenciado


----------



## 《Judas》 (25 Abr 2022)

Contra *El Trampas*, en el Metropolitano:

*Corrupción
en la federeción!!!*

que lo escuche to ermundo. Como los audios de *La Lija vendida*


----------



## HATE (25 Abr 2022)

Pedri: "Al Real Madrid le está costando; a ver si pincha"


No me siento el líder del Barça, aquí lo somos todos. ¿Mi gol? Es parecido al de Turquía. Siempre que veo una pierna, recorto. Y cuando recorté y le pegué ya sabía que era gol .




as.com


----------



## Malvender (25 Abr 2022)

Con la liga ganada el RM debería reservar a todos los titulares para los dos/tres partidos de champions


----------



## The Replicant (25 Abr 2022)

lamantabla


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (25 Abr 2022)

añadele la patada de karate de araujo : otra roja + el arbitro y VAR mirar para otro lado


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (25 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Contra *El Trampas*, en el Metropolitano:
> 
> *Corrupción
> en la federeción!!!*
> ...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (25 Abr 2022)

El pasillo en el Wanda puede doler.
En cualquier caso resulta asqueroso como la prensa ha convertido un acto de nobleza en un acto de humillacion y verguenza.


----------



## xilebo (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (25 Abr 2022)

Pues parece que se viene rudiguer


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (25 Abr 2022)

Rudiguer

Tchou

Negrape

Y champions encadenadas como con el moro de zidane


----------



## 《Judas》 (25 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (25 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


>




sí con el VARsa y Geri


----------



## 《Judas》 (25 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> sí con el VARsa y Geri



El Trampas y La Farsa


----------



## Edu.R (25 Abr 2022)

Rüdiger sería un gran fichaje. 

Me falta algo más en el centro del campo. Por lo demás, si viene Bapé, el entrenador sabe gestionar egos y todo el mundo acepta su rol, tenemos plantilla para aspirar a cosas gordas.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Abr 2022)

Rudiger tiene potencial para ser otro Sergio Ramos. Para lo bueno y para lo malo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (25 Abr 2022)

Entre rejlamentos saudís en La Lija, la majia de la champiñons y lo que no se puede de saber, ya nadie sabe dónde está er fúrbol.

La curpa no era der Cholo, ni cómo jugaba, ni cómo vestía


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 Abr 2022)

Desde un punto de vista antirracista y revisando mi privilegio blanco, 3 negros para dos puestos es una cagada gorda. Se van a pelear entre ellos y el que no juegue lo mismo hasta le pega al entrenador. Es más, si sigue Ancelotti, que está ya cascao, es capaz de mandarlo al hospital.

Y no lo digo yo, lo decía otro negro que jugaba en la Premier y no me acuerdo del nombre.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## Edu.R (25 Abr 2022)

Alaba jugaría de lateral, y haría las veces de "central suplente". Con Nacho y Lucas Vázquez para "apuros", te queda una defensa muy muy buena.

Además es una linea jodidamente inclusiva: francés, alemán, brasileño, austriaco, español.


----------



## cebollo (25 Abr 2022)

No me convence Rudiger. Un alemán negro y que se llama Antonio es demasiado moderno y siglo XXI para mi.

Como lateral prefiero a Mendy y como central zurdo prefiero a Alaba.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Alaba jugaría de lateral, y haría las veces de "central suplente". Con Nacho y Lucas Vázquez para "apuros", te queda una defensa muy muy buena.
> 
> Además es una linea jodidamente inclusiva: francés, alemán, brasileño, austriaco, español.



Otro negro al banquillo. Se intensifica el cuidado pues.


----------



## Otrasvidas (25 Abr 2022)

Nosotros tenemos que hacer limpieza este verano, pero ni tanta, ni desde el fracaso, como la Chavineta. Ellos tienen que deshacerse de toda esta broza: Alves, Umtiti, Sergi Roberto, Puig, Braithwaite, Luuk De Jong, Eric García,Lenglet,Sergiño,Ansu Fati,Depay y algún que otro cedido que tienen por ahí. De los transferibles sólo pueden sacar buena pasta por Dembelé y seguramente deban escuchar ofertas por F. De Jong o Araujo.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 Abr 2022)

Hablando un poco más en serio, si vienen Mbappe y Haaland una opción es poner a Militao Rudiger Alaba Mendy y a Vinicius Benzema Mbappe Haaland arriba. Se parte el equipo pero lo tienes controlado por el pedazo bicho que tienes en cada puesto.

Si no vienen Mbappe y Haaland lo lógico sería gastarse las perras en un lateral derecho y no fichar gratis a un central de primera línea.


----------



## xilebo (25 Abr 2022)

*City-Real Madrid: Guardiola tiene un serio problema*

Cancelo está sancionado. *Kyle Walker* y *John Stones* son seria duda contra el *Madrid*. Galimatías defensivo para *Guardiola*, que podría improvisar.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (25 Abr 2022)

Me parece que estáis sobrevalorando al rudiger ese.
Ya en la ida la estuvo cagando. En la vuelta jugó mejor, pero el gol de benzemá es fallo suyo.
Otra cosa es que no es lo mismo defender en el Madrid que en Chelsea.
El Madrid quizá sea de los equipos más chungos para ser defensa.

En fin, no se yo hasta que punto es bueno petar el equipo de makakos.
Lo mismo os pensáis que una plantilla de 15 makakos y 10 normales va a ganar algo.
El Chelsea el año pasado tenía 4 makakos titulares cuando ganó la final. No 7 u 8 como se piensa la gente.
Cuidado con la sobredosis makakil. Que ya hay bastantes.


----------



## xilebo (25 Abr 2022)

*El caso Mbappé se calienta*

Tras proclamarse el *PSG* campeón de *Francia*, el delantero se queda sin objetivos deportivos y puede centrarse en su futuro. Esta semana, reunión con el *Madrid*.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (25 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El Trampas y La Farsa



el Trampas Patetico de Madrid


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (25 Abr 2022)

que mala cara se le ha visto a casemiro en manchester
parecia que llegaba con diarrea disimulando
no me ha gustado nada

como el mierda caguetto ponga mañana a un kroos viejo y troton y a un casemiro renqueante de una lesion
es para cogerlo y darle de bofetadas hasta que jure que se va ya

mañana el centro del campo tendria que ser:
camavinga - modric - valverde

y la delantera:
vinicius - benzema - rodrygo

o en su defecto rodrygo tambien en el medio del campo por la derecha







no es la foto

en el video se le ve igual de cagado de bajon


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Abr 2022)

Malvender dijo:


> Con la liga ganada el RM debería reservar a todos los titulares para los dos/tres partidos de champions



El far$a tendría que ganar los 15 puntos por lo que el Madrí puede jugar ya los 5 partidos con suplentes y jugadores del filial.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (25 Abr 2022)

modric con su hija en su cumpleaños

seria conveniente que se hiciera una prueba de paternidad no?


----------



## Edu.R (25 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El caso Mbappé se calienta*
> 
> Tras proclamarse el *PSG* campeón de *Francia*, el delantero se queda sin objetivos deportivos y puede centrarse en su futuro. Esta semana, reunión con el *Madrid*.



Mbappé ya tiene algo firmado, imaginaros que ahora se rompe la rodilla o tiene una lesión relevante y no tiene contrato... otra cosa es la caballerosidad del Real Madrid en no anunciar nada hasta junio-julio.

Que alomejor no es el contrato final, seguro que no, pero que el jugador no es imbécil. Imbécil fue el PSG en no aceptar casi 200 millones de €uros, y en su soberbia, haberse gastado una barbaridad para ganar Ligas y Copas de Francia, cosa para la que no necesitas tener un superequipo.

Lo demás es puro relleno que interesa a la prensa para generar emoción artificial y tener entretenida a la borregada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> modric con su hija en su cumpleaños
> 
> seria conveniente que se hiciera una prueba de paternidad no?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1037099



O es suya o de su hermano o de su padre.

Gran fichaje el de este tío, aparte de ser muy buen chaval.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Abr 2022)

Si con la pasta que tiene no lo consigue, imagínate los pobres.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (25 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Mbappé ya tiene algo firmado, imaginaros que ahora se rompe la rodilla o tiene una lesión relevante y no tiene contrato... otra cosa es la caballerosidad del Real Madrid en no anunciar nada hasta junio-julio.
> 
> Que alomejor no es el contrato final, seguro que no, pero que el jugador no es imbécil. Imbécil fue el PSG en no aceptar casi 200 millones de €uros, y en su soberbia, haberse gastado una barbaridad para ganar Ligas y Copas de Francia, cosa para la que no necesitas tener un superequipo.
> 
> Lo demás es puro relleno que interesa a la prensa para generar emoción artificial y tener entretenida a la borregada.



No sé, los jugadores están copiando el modelo de la NBA, donde los jugadores que acaban contrato no pueden ni negociar hasta agosto, con la temporada ya acabada. (El famoso documental de Griezmann es una copia mala de un programa en directo que hizo LeBron James la primera vez que fue agente libre, para anunciar su decisión de irse a Miami). Como en el fútbol, si negocias fuera de estos plazo se te cae el pelo. Y si el jugador se rompe la rodilla le toca joderse, por supuesto.

Aun así, muchos jugadores prefieren llegar a agente libre porque piensan que el extra que sacan vale la pena. Y eso en la NBA, donde hay un tope salarial por equipo y por contrato, por lo que no hay mucha diferencia salarial entre digamos los 25 jugadores top de la liga. Aquí, donde te puedes tirar 6 meses subastándote entre varios equipos, sin tope salarial, el riesgo de partirte la rodilla -- que, por otra parte, es mínimo -- vale mucho más la pena.

Yo no creo que tenga nada firmado. Un pacto de caballeros durante una llamada telefónica, a lo mejor. Pero un papel que tenga cantidades y obligue a ambas partes, ni de coña.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (25 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Rüdiger sería un gran fichaje.
> 
> Me falta algo más en el centro del campo. Por lo demás, si viene Bapé, el entrenador sabe gestionar egos y todo el mundo acepta su rol, tenemos plantilla para aspirar a cosas gordas.




Tchou.

Y con ese y negrope campeones de Europa los próximos 5 años


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (25 Abr 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Hablando un poco más en serio, si vienen Mbappe y Haaland una opción es poner a Militao Rudiger Alaba Mendy y a Vinicius Benzema Mbappe Haaland arriba. Se parte el equipo pero lo tienes controlado por el pedazo bicho que tienes en cada puesto.
> 
> Si no vienen Mbappe y Haaland lo lógico sería gastarse las perras en un lateral derecho y no fichar gratis a un central de primera línea.




El carapolla noruego no viene


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (25 Abr 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> No me convence Rudiger. Un alemán negro y que se llama Antonio es demasiado moderno y siglo XXI para mi.
> 
> Como lateral prefiero a Mendy y como central zurdo prefiero a Alaba.



bueno vamos mejorando. una vez que estuve por munich vi a una señora paseando a su perro y cuando lo llamaba decia: MANOLOOOOOO

ahora ya les ponen nombres aspañoles a los negrocs.


----------



## invitado (25 Abr 2022)

Para los raulistas del foro:


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> que mala cara se le ha visto a casemiro en manchester
> parecia que llegaba con diarrea disimulando
> no me ha gustado nada
> 
> ...



y la horterada llevar zapatillas con el traje?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (25 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> y la horterada llevar zapatillas con el traje?



No sé macho, yo si fuera futbolista y me pasase toda la semana pegándole patadas a un balón y recibiendo pisotones varias horas al día no me pondría zapatos de vestir nunca.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Abr 2022)

Carapolland se va al Shitty. A él y al pizzero les pierde la pasta.


----------



## geremi (25 Abr 2022)

¿Habrá celebración en Cibeles el sábado teniendo la semana siguiente la vuelta de las semis? es el único aliciente que queda en el campeonato nacional, eso y el pasillo en el Wanda.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (25 Abr 2022)

si eso ocurre lo que se les va a romper es el culo a los cules


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (25 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Ja,ja, si ganamos al espanyol, podemos dejarnos perder contra el atletico y el betis.



Tolleo! Tolleo!
Un descojone mandar al Farsa fuera de la Champions!
Jajajajja


----------



## ccc (25 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> modric con su hija en su cumpleaños
> 
> seria conveniente que se hiciera una prueba de paternidad no?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1037099



Ja,ja,...,joder te ponen 10 crios ahi y te dicen que ahi esta un hijo de modric y no puede estar mas claro,...,vaya crack.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (25 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Ja,ja, si ganamos al espanyol, podemos dejarnos perder contra el atletico y el betis.



es que esto es lo que tendrian que hacer
es posibilitar el quitarse al farsa para el año que viene y que este cada vez peor
y ademas es jugar ya con suplentes y dar descanso total a los titulares


----------



## _Suso_ (25 Abr 2022)

Sergi Roberto renueva por una temporada


----------



## ccc (25 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Mbappé ya tiene algo firmado, imaginaros que ahora se rompe la rodilla o tiene una lesión relevante y no tiene contrato... otra cosa es la caballerosidad del Real Madrid en no anunciar nada hasta junio-julio.
> 
> Que alomejor no es el contrato final, seguro que no, pero que el jugador no es imbécil. Imbécil fue el PSG en no aceptar casi 200 millones de €uros, y en su soberbia, haberse gastado una barbaridad para ganar Ligas y Copas de Francia, cosa para la que no necesitas tener un superequipo.
> 
> Lo demás es puro relleno que interesa a la prensa para generar emoción artificial y tener entretenida a la borregada.



Yo creo que tienen un acuerdo que incluyen compensaciones en caso de que por determinados motivos el traspaso no se llegue a cabo, aunque no el contrato final, pues esta claro que la familia aun quiere sacar pasta por el "traspaso" y tb. hay cosas con los derechos de imagen: esos 2 puntos salen con cada uno que tiene enlaces del mas alla.

Que Mbappe viene es casi seguro, pero ojo, porque me veo una ultima jugada con el PSG de renovarle 5 anyos mas, con una clausula de salida de 150M€ o similar al cabo de 1 anyo o 2 anyos. El PSG le ha ofrecido:

- 50M€ netos de ficha por temporada.
- 100M€ netos de bonificacion por quedarse.

Y el madrid le ofrece:

- 25€ netos de ficha por temporada.
- 50M€ netos de bonificacion por el traspaso.

Joder, es el doble, y el chaval no es gilipollas.


----------



## ccc (25 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> es que esto es lo que tendrian que hacer
> es posibilitar el quitarse al farsa para el año que viene y que este cada vez peor
> y ademas es jugar ya con suplentes y dar descanso total a los titulares



Pues yo sinceramente prefiero que vayan a la Champions y vuelvan a hacer el ridiculo: Y es que que a cada anyo que pasa, quedan mas retratados en europa.

Eso si, que queden fuera de Champions seria ya la guinda al proyecto de Xavi y Joan Laporta: "Ganas de volveros a ver".


----------



## Edu.R (25 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Yo creo que tienen un acuerdo que incluyen compensaciones en caso de que por determinados motivos el traspaso no se llegue a cabo, aunque no el contrato final, pues esta claro que la familia aun quiere sacar pasta por el "traspaso" y tb. hay cosas con los derechos de imagen: esos 2 puntos salen con cada uno que tiene enlaces del mas alla.
> 
> Que Mbappe viene es casi seguro, pero ojo, porque me veo una ultima jugada con el PSG de renovarle 5 anyos mas, con una clausula de salida de 150M€ o similar al cabo de 1 anyo o 2 anyos. El PSG le ha ofrecido:
> 
> ...



Vale, pero recuerda que el Real Madrid está por encima de cualquier jugador. Todo puede ser que "la oferta haya caducado".

Si Bapé no viene en julio, que no venga nunca. El Real Madrid CF puede supeditarse en momentos concretos, pero NUNCA arrastrarse. Y aquí ya nos hemos supeditado una barbaridad...


----------



## 11kjuan (25 Abr 2022)

Yo no sé que le veis a Mbape la verdad.
Tenemos a negricius que este año ha explotado y se le ve jugador para muchos años.

Ni Cristiano Ronaldo dio tanto la chapa para venir al Madrid y el Cristiano del united era muchísimo mejor que Mbape y su ego.

De otra Haland se va al Manchester city un equipo que compite y tal. Además de la pasta.


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Yo no sé que le veis a Mbape la verdad.
> Tenemos a negricius que este año ha explotado y se le ve jugador para muchos años.
> 
> Ni Cristiano Ronaldo dio tanto la chapa para venir al Madrid y el Cristiano del united era muchísimo mejor que Mbape y su ego.
> ...



Yo es que desde que salió de su equipo Jean Jacques du merde para fichar por el PSG y no por nosotros, pues qué quieres que te diga. Que le den mucho por el culo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (25 Abr 2022)

geremi dijo:


> ¿Habrá celebración en Cibeles el sábado teniendo la semana siguiente la vuelta de las semis? es el único aliciente que queda en el campeonato nacional, eso y el pasillo en el Wanda.




El sábado que juegue el filial. Riesgos 0.

Si se pierde, se pierde. No pasa nada


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (25 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me complacen tus hábitos de vida saludables, el hilo culinario que abriré próximamente recibirá con entusiasmo tus aportaciones, respecto al dic, lo máximo de alcohol que bebo es alguna cerveza, aquí en Catalunya somos más de cacaolat como bien sabes.
> 
> Mercadona tiene envío a domicilio?.



Cacaolat con brandy (lumumba se llamaba???) ... tenía un tío que venía en verano y bebíamos de todo ...


----------



## Barrunto (25 Abr 2022)

Con Rüdiger y previsiblemente Mbappé el Real Madrid es un equipo oficialmente de negros.

¿Cuántos años le quedan a Courtois de contrato?


----------



## filets (25 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Joder, es el doble, y el chaval no es gilipollas.



El problema que le veo a la oferta del PSG es que suena a que dentro de dos años Qatar se desentiende del PSG
Y entonces a lo mejor a 10 años vista Mbappe ganara mas dinero jugando para el Madrid que quedandose en el PSG

Por otro lado me huele a que Haaland la ha cagado con tanta subasta
Me temo que el City ofrecio 25M, Raiola dijo "deja que me lo piense" y al cabo de dos meses volvio diciendo "ok 25M" y el City que no es tonto penso "si este ha vuelto es porque soy la oferta mas alta, luego puedo bajarla" y ahora el City le esta diciendo que la situacion ha cambiado y que le ofrece 15M (1M mas que el Madrid)


----------



## Harkkonen (25 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Yo no sé que le veis a Mbape la verdad.
> Tenemos a negricius que este año ha explotado y se le ve jugador para muchos años.
> 
> Ni Cristiano Ronaldo dio tanto la chapa para venir al Madrid y el Cristiano del united era muchísimo mejor que Mbape y su ego.
> ...



Que es el GOAT...


----------



## filets (25 Abr 2022)

El Madrid ha fichado a Alaba, Rudiger, Vinicius, Militao, etc... pero para la prensa el rey de los despachos es Mateu Alemany porque alargo el contrato de Umtiti 3 años para poder inscribir a Ferran Torres


----------



## filets (25 Abr 2022)

Cuando el Madrid tiene un año en blanco es un Nadaplete.
Cuando el Barça tiene un año en blanco es una temporada de transición.


----------



## 11kjuan (25 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Cuando el Madrid tiene un año en blanco es un Nadaplete.
> Cuando el Barça tiene un año en blanco es una temporada de transición.



Es la diferencia entre ser el mejor club de la historia por un lado y un club del montón de otra.

Al Madrid hay que exigirle siempre.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (25 Abr 2022)

Barrunto dijo:


> Con Rüdiger y previsiblemente Mbappé el Real Madrid es un equipo oficialmente de negros.
> 
> ¿Cuántos años le quedan a Courtois de contrato?




Y no te olvides de tchou


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (25 Abr 2022)

Ya estoy nervioso y esto significa que hoy dormiré mal.


----------



## Otrasvidas (25 Abr 2022)

Tenemos hecho a Fran García, del Rayo. Me imagino que les cederemos a Lunin, Gutiérrez o algún chaval del Castilla.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (25 Abr 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Ya estoy nervioso y esto significa que hoy dormiré mal.



consuelate
otros estamos igual


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Abr 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Que es el GOAT...



El greatest of all times

Aunque siempre lo había escuchado para el tenis,en fútbol me suena raro


----------



## loquehayqueoir (25 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Yo no sé que le veis a Mbape la verdad.
> Tenemos a negricius que este año ha explotado y se le ve jugador para muchos años.
> 
> Ni Cristiano Ronaldo dio tanto la chapa para venir al Madrid y el Cristiano del united era muchísimo mejor que Mbape y su ego.
> ...



Yo lo que veo sobre todo es que cuando Benzema esté jugando con Michel Salgado y Amavisca en los veteranos del Madrid, Mbappé seguirá siendo uno de los 5 mejores jugadores del mundo. Fichar a un delantero bueno urge, y éste es de los mejores y además queda libre. 

Ronaldo en el United era bueno, sí, pero no te creas que sobre el papel era TAN bueno. Luego en el Madrid se convirtió en una bestia parda que arrasó con todo, pero incluso en sus tres últimas temporadas con el United, que fueron cojonudas, salía a poco más de 0,5 goles por partido. Lo que pasa es que Ronaldo fue tan bueno en el Madrid que nos creemos que era tan bueno desde juveniles, pero en el Madrid creció una barbaridad. Si Mbappé crece en el Madrid como creció Ronaldo puede ser un escándalo.


----------



## .⁝. (25 Abr 2022)

El equipo de los „buenos“, de los „vencedores“ o „ganadores“, ya tiene su puta liga, la que iba a robar el Barca, según decían y afirmaban las madrilocas del coño, también el año pasado, etc. lol. Y ya están en cierta „final“, a punto de asaltar su nuevo Botijo. Entretanto, los „malos“, los „perdedores“ o „derrotados“, van cada vez a peor, y no se mueven, siguen igual, secuestrados y humillados. Los Mass Media se callan porque los „buenos“ deben ganar aunque sea robando.









El Makelelerdo magufo y samaritano maricón judío de mierda comunista rastafari cagalán que lloraba porque le colaron al P$G y ahora resulta que está en su puta „final“, a la vez que todos los años llora como una puta afirmando que el puto Barca va a robar en Liga. Ahora todos los madrilerdos juntos formando una congregación de gitanos y MENAs desnudos como penalduscos manoseándose y tocándose los rabos y chapurreando un Gospel.











MAU-MAUDRIDISTAS Mantero Manteros ANTIFA LGBT BLM
HalaL Magreb HalaL Madrid Mena MENAS Moronegro Moronegros MauMaudrilerdos MauMaudridioten
Ultras Moronegros Ultras Gitanomoros Ultras Mau-Maudrid
ADN Madridista: padre negro homosexual mantero y madrilerdo​
No necesitáis un ADN deportivo, siempre habéis tenido vuestro ADN sureño negroide sefardí gitano y morisco, desde que os malparieron los cochinos Padrós i Rubió y el hispanogitano latino mulatoide Julián Palacios. Afróntalo, madrilerdo. ADN madridista. 14 champions, 15 champions, 20 champions, 50 champions, 80 putos padres negros, gitanomoros, judíos, fenicios, maricones, materos pervertidos ... y madridistas. Sois una puta FARSA amparada por los Medios.





Los madridi$tas siempre de juerga, celebrando la Victoria y el día de los „Ganadores“, „Vencedores“ o „Buenos“. Edge, Avengers3, Kunta Quinquin, Ce$ard y su Sockpuppet-account o lameculos _Walter Sobchak_, la señora Mocosa, el judío anarcoMENA subversivo y masón euromelon, el sudaca negro sudaka/harrysas, Vikingo2016, Woden, el Replicante inmigrante, el maricón afro-gitañolaco Squall Leonhart, el Jorobado ese de Podemos, ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike, qbit qbitard, fachacine, Panchito grillao y una interminable lista de ratas madrilerdas judías gitanomoriscas Antifa activistas subversivas del LGBT con _Multiaccounts _desfilan como putas histéricas, que es lo que siempre han sido. Tendrías que verles a todos desnudos y hediondos a punto de ser gaseados o quemados vivos, subiéndose por las paredes gimoteando como penalduscas. Lol

Pero la farsa madridista terminó hace ya mucho tiempo, tanto como la far$a burbujista.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 Abr 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Tenemos hecho a Fran García, del Rayo. Me imagino que les cederemos a Lunin, Gutiérrez o algún chaval del Castilla.



Es de la cantera y tendremos opción de recompra o alguna mierda de esas. Supongo que será para ceder a Miguel y en 1-2 años vemos si merece la pena cambiarlo.


----------



## PORRON (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## xilebo (25 Abr 2022)

*El Real Madrid empieza a parecer suburbio de París.*


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El Real Madrid empieza a parecer suburbio de París.*



El blanco es un negro albino...


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

Ganad mañana a guardiloca, por Madrid, por España


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mecanosfera (26 Abr 2022)

Sobre la eliminatoria de champions:

Creo que este año podemos estar orgullosos de lo conseguido por el equipo. Pese a contar con al menos 5 ex-jugadores inhábiles para esta camiseta (Isco, Jovic, Mariano, Hazard, Marcelo, Bale...) y seguir a la espera de grandes fichajes, hemos disfrutado momentos apasionantes, partidos épicos, remontadas de las que te alegran la semana y un título de liga que por muy devaluado que esté sigue siendo un pedazo de trofeo. Hemos llegado bastante más lejos de lo esperable por lo que hay en plantilla.

Por ello, una victoria en esta eliminatoria sería un extra, un plus, una matrícula de honor para una temporada de sobresaliente. Lo veo complicadísimo, casi imposible, porque el City es un equipo extremadamente constante en su efectividad mientras que el Madrid sigue ofreciendo a veces partidos muy por debajo de su potencial. Un Vinicius lo mismo te hace un partido nivel Maradona que otro nivel Sergi Roberto. Sabemos que ellos van a salir con un nivel y un ritmo bestial porque SIEMPRE lo hacen, pero no sabemos si nosotros estaremos de pájara o medio dormidos. En cualquier caso, una eliminación no sería un fracaso en absoluto.

Personalmente si soy realista diría que es casi imposible que pasemos... pero desde la pasión me haría una ilusión descomunal eliminar a Pep y plantarnos en la final. Hay un componente de pensar "mejor no hacerse demasiadas ilusiones" pero otro de "sí, se puede!". Me voy a poner tan nervioso que no sé si veré el partido. Pase lo que pase, hay que estar orgullosos de haber llegado hasta aquí y agradecer al equipo por los momentazos inolvidables que nos ha regalado estos últimos meses. Hala Madrid!


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (26 Abr 2022)

Yo doy a la eliminatoria un estricto 50% de posibilidades. No sé si es poco o si es mucho. Pero ese 50% no se va a traducir en "una sensación de igualdad".

Estoy seguro de que habrá momentos en que pareceremos absolutamente superados, como ocurrió con el PSG y con el Chelsea. Pero bueno, con esos salió la cosa bien y con estos, si sale, saldrá de la misma manera. Un balón que le llegue a Vini, benzema, Modric o a quien sea en el momento en que todo parezca más arduo, y que si entra, lo cambia todo.

Luego está la posibilidad, aunque sería hacerse demasiadas ilusiones, de que la Calva haga una genialidad de las suyas, como cuando el 0-4 al Bayern. A él esas cosas nunca se le tienen en cuenta.


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

*Acuerdo Betis-Isco*

*Más de 20 millones por dos años*, e incluye una jugosa prima de fichaje. Supondría el récord de sueldo de siempre en *Heliópolis*.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (26 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Acuerdo Betis-Isco*
> 
> *Más de 20 millones por dos años*, e incluye una jugosa prima de fichaje. Supondría el récord de sueldo de siempre en *Heliópolis*.



Y no quieren a Ausencio de regalo?

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Paobas (26 Abr 2022)

.⁝. dijo:


> El quipo de los "buenos", de los "vencedores" o "ganadores", ya tiene su puta liga, la que iba a robar el Barca, según decían y afirmaban, también el año pasado, etc. lol. Y ya están en cierta "final", a punto de asaltar su nuevo Botijo. Entretanto, los "malos", los "perdedores" o "derrotados", van cada vez a peor, y no se mueven, siguen igual, secuestrados y humillados.



Pomadita


----------



## Paobas (26 Abr 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Sobre la eliminatoria de champions:
> 
> Creo que este año podemos estar orgullosos de lo conseguido por el equipo. Pese a contar con al menos 5 ex-jugadores inhábiles para esta camiseta (Isco, Jovic, Mariano, Hazard, Marcelo, Bale...) y seguir a la espera de grandes fichajes, hemos disfrutado momentos apasionantes, partidos épicos, remontadas de las que te alegran la semana y un título de liga que por muy devaluado que esté sigue siendo un pedazo de trofeo. Hemos llegado bastante más lejos de lo esperable por lo que hay en plantilla.
> 
> ...



Casi imposible? Te recuerdo que en más de 180' minutos contra un Atleti a 17 del Madrid en liga acabaron colgados del larguero para pasar. Pareciera, leyéndote, que lo hicieron con un global de 9-0 o algo así. Asimismo, palmaron contra el Leipzig en fase de grupos y sólo han marcado 1 gol en los últimos 3 partidos de Champions. Que la empresa no es fácil es evidente, menos aún en unas semis de Champions. Pero decir casi imposible me parece de auténtico perdedor de mentalidad mediocre y asustadiza.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (26 Abr 2022)

Hoy es un 0-0 claro con ningún tiro a puerta. En el Bernabéu ya veremos.


----------



## Th89 (26 Abr 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Casi imposible? Te recuerdo que en más de 180' minutos contra un Atleti a 17 del Madrid en liga acabaron colgados del larguero para pasar. Pareciera, leyéndote, que lo hicieron con un global de 9-0 o algo así. Asimismo, palmaron contra el Leipzig en fase de grupos y sólo han marcado 1 gol en los últimos 3 partidos de Champions. Que la empresa no es fácil es evidente, menos aún en unas semis de Champions. Pero decir casi imposible me parece de auténtico perdedor de mentalidad mediocre y asustadiza.



Parece escrito por el típico aficionado del Atleti, segundón y perdedor por naturaleza, que todavía se cree el cuento de lo del equipo del pueblo


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Abr 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Sobre la eliminatoria de champions:
> 
> ...
> 
> *Personalmente si soy realista diría que es casi imposible que pasemos...* pero desde la pasión me haría una ilusión descomunal eliminar a Pep y plantarnos en la final. Hay un componente de pensar "mejor no hacerse demasiadas ilusiones" pero otro de "sí, se puede!". Me voy a poner tan nervioso que no sé si veré el partido. Pase lo que pase, hay que estar orgullosos de haber llegado hasta aquí y agradecer al equipo por los momentazos inolvidables que nos ha regalado estos últimos meses. Hala Madrid!



llevo años oyendo que el manchester city de gaydrola es el mejor equipo del mundo , temible , una pesadilla , un terror para el rival , ........., y es cierto que apenas les he visto jugar , pero si vi los 2 partidos contra el atletico de madrid del patetico cholo , y porque el mierda cholo no quiso pasar la eliminatoria , pero si hubiera querido atacar se los come a los de manchester , y no te digo nada en el partido en madrid : ahi los 15 ultimos minutos que fue cuando el mierda cholo se decidio a atacar el manchester city parecia el osasuna

y con esto nunca jamas confiarse , el exceso de confianza y el ir de superior es sinonimo directo de derrota
pero si digo que es que sigo sin verle a este equipo del shity lo grandioso imbatible terrorifico que dicen que es

menos aun el oir a gente como tu en este caso decir que es CASI IMPOSIBLE!!! pasar

me parecen bastante mas dificiles el psg y el chelsea

eso no quita para que por supuesto es un equipo bueno y peligroso ante al que hay que poner todo el 100% en el campo para poder pasar


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Abr 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Parece escrito por el típico aficionado del Atleti, segundón y perdedor por naturaleza, que todavía se cree el cuento de lo del equipo del pueblo



¿ha dicho algo que no es verdad en los datos?, Guardiloca desde las cagadas en champiñones no arriesga, especula bastante, para no cagarla, ya no es como antes y hace churro partidos como otro cualquier equipo, arriesga lo mínimo. Toca y toca pero sin arriesgar.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Abr 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Casi imposible? Te recuerdo que en más de 180' minutos contra un Atleti a 17 del Madrid en liga acabaron colgados del larguero para pasar. Pareciera, leyéndote, que lo hicieron con un global de 9-0 o algo así. Asimismo, palmaron contra el Leipzig en fase de grupos y sólo han marcado 1 gol en los últimos 3 partidos de Champions. Que la empresa no es fácil es evidente, menos aún en unas semis de Champions. Pero decir casi imposible me parece de auténtico perdedor de mentalidad mediocre y asustadiza.




acabo de leerlo.
eso queria decir.
lo has expresado mejor que yo


----------



## Th89 (26 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿ha dicho algo que no es verdad en los datos?, Guardiloca desde las cagadas en champiñones no arriesga, especula bastante, para no cagarla, ya no es como antes y hace churro partidos como otro cualquier equipo, arriesga lo mínimo. Toca y toca pero sin arriesgar.



Me refería al que él citaba, de su mensaje suscribo hasta las comas.

La gente tiene la mala costumbre de analizar el fútbol como si fuera algo categórico, cuando existe un componente emocional que manda a la mierda cualquier sistema, táctica o superioridad aparente. Y eso es algo que el Madrid tiene ganado con cualquiera, no digamos con un petroequipo de anteayer como el City.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Abr 2022)

Bueno, pues ya estamos con los preparativos...

Mi estelada en el balcón...
La selecta atada a la cintura...
Serrat de fondo...
Mi cacaolat fresco....

Visca barca y visca Catalunya!!!!


----------



## Tubiegah (26 Abr 2022)

Pues yo creo que a guardiloca le vamos a follar el culo, pero en el Bernabéu.

Hoy pinta a 1-0 guarro con 90% de pusesió para la reinona de las islas. 

En la vuelta 3-1 remontada, con el gol en el 93 por aquello del autohomenaje.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Abr 2022)

Todo lo que no sea ganar hoy o perder de más de dos goles es un buen resultado.

Si ganamos, nos eliminarán. Es mejor perder por poco y apelar a la remontada, tenemos más opciones.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Abr 2022)

Nuestra jugadora número 12 también nos apoyara en este partido, estuvo con el equipo en todas las remontadas europeas, la melodias nos da todo su apoyo!!!


----------



## Mecanosfera (26 Abr 2022)

Se agradece tanto optimismo y quizás tengáis razón, pero me sorprende que obviéis nuestra irregularidad. En un escenario en que ambos equipos vayan a ful y en plenitud de sus poderes la eliminatoria estaría igualada es cierto, el problema es que el Madrid cuando tiene la noche gris no hay nada que esperar. Tampoco el Chelsea del año pasado era una máquina trituradora, de hecho el Madrid era favorito. Sea como fuere, esperemos pasar, con cierta épica pero sin momentos de demasiado infarto.


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

Hoy le vamos a meter dos golitos al mea colonias.

Queda escrito.

0-2




Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## petro6 (26 Abr 2022)

Hay que salir a ganar los dos partidos, cómo cuando el Guardrogas entrenaba al Bayern. A esa serpiente de cascabel hay que aplastarla sin compasión.


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Hay que salir a ganar los dos partidos, cómo cuando el Guardrogas entrenaba al Bayern. A esa serpiente de cascabel hay que aplastarla sin compasión.



Buena defensa adelantada y media potente, aquí el TDI alemán kroos con medidor de masa de aire averiado me toca los cojones y salir como flechas y presionar buscando el fallo.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

Hoy estará la caverna catalana alentando al perdonavidas meacolonia.


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Abr 2022)

Ambos equipos han sido colocados en semis con calzador. Es el lado de la champions que venía en el contrato.

Er fúrbol sin calzador está en el lado del Líverpool-Villareal. 

No sé si el Villareal será capaz de evitar que el Líverpool le meta 5 goles.


----------



## Paobas (26 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Pues yo creo que a guardiloca le vamos a follar el culo, pero en el Bernabéu.
> 
> Hoy pinta a 1-0 guarro con 90% de pusesió para la reinona de las islas.
> 
> En la vuelta 3-1 remontada, con el gol en el 93 por aquello del autohomenaje.



Lo malo este año es la lona en forma de L que vas desde una portería hasta la esquina del campo contrario. Eso hace que la presión escénica sea menor. Aunque es sólo un año por las obras, qué remedio. Y otra cosa es que en el Bernabéu sólo deberían entrar en partidos como la vuelta 80.000 como los que se quedan esperando fuera al autobús. Si el estadio se llenara al 100% de aficionados así (y no los señoritos socios que parecen ir al teatro) en Chamartín no ganaba ni Dios.


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Abr 2022)

Dejando al márgen los caprichitos VARbitrarios, os hago un resúmen:

Por un lao, un equipo que no sabe a qué jueban, con Courtois, que es lo más espectacular que se ha visto der fúrbol en to el año, "bloque bajo" y contragolpes bujcando algún remate de Bencemal.

Por el otro lao, un equipo que dice que viene der futuro o argo así, pero es sólo en su imaginación. Si les das el balón se enfadan y si se lo quitas también.


----------



## Mecanosfera (26 Abr 2022)

Jooooder en El Chiringuito inside están en youtube en un "maratón non-stop" dándole vueltas al partido toda la santa tarde. Qué puto infierno. Estas cosas son de un gafazo brutal.


----------



## Th89 (26 Abr 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Jooooder en El Chiringuito inside están en youtube en un "maratón non-stop" dándole vueltas al partido toda la santa tarde. Qué puto infierno. Estas cosas son de un gafazo brutal.



El camello de confianza tiene que gozarlo con estas mierdas de Pedrerol.

Hoy se paga la entrada del chalet.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Abr 2022)

Yo hoy exijo darlo todo. Si nos ganan porque son mejores (Lo son), enhorabuena. 

Lo que no quiero son petardazos o experimentos. 

Y aunque no lleguemos a la final. Me dolerá, pero no estaré decepcionado. Una semis con semejante performance made in Real Madrid es de un notable alto. Al final la plantilla que tenemos es la que es y llevamos dos años por encima de la expectativa.


----------



## Chitauri ⠠⠵ (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Abr 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Me refería al que él citaba, de su mensaje suscribo hasta las comas.
> 
> La gente tiene la mala costumbre de analizar el fútbol como si fuera algo categórico, cuando existe un componente emocional que manda a la mierda cualquier sistema, táctica o superioridad aparente. Y eso es algo que el Madrid tiene ganado con cualquiera, no digamos con un petroequipo de anteayer como el City.



PUes entonces todos decimos lo mismo, yo llevo viendo al Madrid desde hace muchos años y hace cosas que son ilógicas, para lo bueno y lo malo, es el fútbol en estado puro, se puede esperar cualquier cosa y más en Europa, aún recuerdo las dos UEFAS ganadas con esas remontadas de locura y esos mierda partidos en la ida.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Abr 2022)

Ellos van a intentar rematar el partido en su estadio, el Pepe galoya no quiere cosas raras en el Bernabéu.

En mi opinión. El Madrid debe aguantar este partido como sea, para la vuelta el City seguirá metido de lleno en intentar conseguir ganar su liga y el Madrid la tiene ganada ya, el tiempo juega a favor del Madrid, el gayolas no es tinto y lo sabe.

Cargarnos a los tres nuevos ricos de Europa sería orgasmico, pero seamos sinceros, nos a acompañado algo de suerte en esta champions, y en algún momento debería desaparecer, espero que esta noche no.

Gayolas les dará a sus futbolistas sus brebajes mágicos (y no, no hablo de cacaolat precisamente) esos brebajes que tanto gustan al gayolas, el otro día vi el City-liverpool...veremos por cuánto multiplican su velocidad hoy.

Dicho esto el Madrid es un equipo con un nivel trol solo comparable al mío, entonces cualquier cosa es posible, incluso que gayolas aparezca con una bandera de España.

Bueno vamos con la porra:

@Obiwanchernobil: City: 5 trols madrileños 1.

Espero equivocarme con el resultado.


Por cierto el gayolas defendió la derechos de los ukranianos en rueda de prensa, a ver si le da por defender los de los exclavos pakistaníes que le hacen los rascacielos a su jefe de los Emiratos y esas cosas.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno, pues ya estamos con los preparativos...
> 
> Mi estelada en el balcón...
> La selecta atada a la cintura...
> ...




bueno pero tu tranqui : seguiras siendo Español y charnego NAZIonalizado


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Hoy le vamos a meter dos golitos al mea colonias.
> 
> Queda escrito.
> 
> ...




ojala sea asi
seria una doble victoria nunca mejor dicho


----------



## filets (26 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno, pues ya estamos con los preparativos...
> 
> Mi estelada en el balcón...
> La selecta atada a la cintura...
> ...



Esta es LA GRANDEZA del REAL MADRID
O lo AMAS
O lo Odias

no deja a nadie indeferente


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Abr 2022)

que come Benzema??


----------



## _Suso_ (26 Abr 2022)

Se me pone la gallina de piel


----------



## The Replicant (26 Abr 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Hoy estará la caverna catalana alentando al perdonavidas meacolonia.



El unico "titulo" que puede ganar el Farça este año es que el meacolonias elimine al Madrit


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Abr 2022)

parece que los dos "lesionados" que dijo gaydrola que no jugarian ya no estan lesionados
cuando estaba la prensa en el entrenamiento no salieron , y cuando la prensa se fue han salido a entrenar

otra mentira mas de: este homosexual casado con una mujer , de este naziSSeparatista de la raza distinta y superior del pais Narnia que nunca en la historia existio , de este que se dopaba siendo jugador del farsa

ese mierdas es la falsedad sobre la falsedad sobre la falsedad
eso si : yendo en el papel de fino caballero


----------



## Suprimo (26 Abr 2022)

Vamos ya a ir preparando la noche 


https://redd.footybite.cc/event/manchester-city-real-madrid-live-stream/864178


----------



## Roberto Malone (26 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> parece que los dos "lesionados" que dijo gaydrola que no jugarian ya no estan lesionados
> cuando estaba la prensa en el entrenamiento no salieron , y cuando la prensa se fue han salido a entrenar
> 
> otra mentira mas de: este homosexual casado con una mujer , de este naziSSeparatista de la raza distinta y superior del pais Narnia que nunca en la historia existio , de este que se dopaba siendo jugador del farsa
> ...



Todo en él es falso, sin embargo hay gente que sigue creyéndole.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Abr 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Rudiger tiene potencial para ser otro Sergio Ramos. Para lo bueno y para lo malo.



Pues por mi se puede quedar tomando por culo. Si ya me tocaba los cojones un blanco que se creia dios, encima ahora uno negro ya el remate.

Por cierto, les recomiendo a todos los jugadores el dia del derbi que se dejen la cartera y las cosas de valor en casa y sobre todo que salgan con tiempo...









El Atlético y el Real Madrid irán al derbi en autobuses de la EMT


La compañía de transportes de Madrid cumple 75 años y dentro de los actos conmemorativos estará el traslado de las plantillas hasta el Wanda Metropolitano el próximo 8 de mayo.




as.com


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (26 Abr 2022)

Juega Rodrygo. A ver si lo hace como contra el Osasuna


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Abr 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Juega Rodrygo. A ver si lo hace como contra el Osasuna




Joder si juega rodry de titular el primer cambio ya sabemos cuál es.....el gran dios del fútbol ausencio!!!!!

#todossomosausencio


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Abr 2022)

para mi la alineacion bien salvo el tractor kroos
camavinga en su lugar de titular sin ninguna duda
peeroooo..... tenemos al cabezon en el banquillo y el razonar es superior a el
espero que no nos coman todo el centro del campo y con ello todo el equipo , como hizo el psg por ejemplo hasta que quitó a kroos y metió a camavinga. (ademas de valverde: al menos el cabezon lo pone hoy de inicio)
a quien se le ocurre poner a un tio de 32 años que no puede con el culo por "muchos pases buenos que de" frente a un equipo que somete a los demas con su fisico de jovenes bestias corretodoelcampo
y gracias que casemiro no juega por lesion: repito : gracias
casemiro ha bajado de nivel, ya no es el que era, y de nuevo: otro ya que renquea frente a equipos jovenes bestias correlotodo
menos mal que al menos sale valverde de inicio


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

¡Ya tenemos once del Real Madrid!

Los elegidos por Ancelotti son: *Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Kroos, Modric, Valverde; Rodrygo, Benzema y Vinicius.*


----------



## Otrasvidas (26 Abr 2022)

Nos vengamos de nuestra eliminación de la pasada temporada. Toca venganza de la eliminación de hace 2 temporadas.


----------



## Th89 (26 Abr 2022)

A mí el 4-3-3 me escama mucho, y más jugando allí. 

Yo habría sacado 4 medios, pero pilota Ancelotti.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Abr 2022)

Buahhhh tu lokooooooooo dan ganas de ponerse a bailar!!!!!! Todos sonriendo!!!!!! Felices!!!!!!

Ni una Charo quejándose de que a las mujeres se las cambian por camellos, los luchadores de los derechos humanos callados ante la existencia de exclavos reales para construir los estadios, aunque seas heterosexual no podrás realizar muestras de afecto (no es solo para los homos)...en navidades...

Sii joder siiii!!! El fútbol derriba barreras!!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> ¡Ya tenemos once del Real Madrid!
> 
> Los elegidos por Ancelotti son: *Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Kroos, Modric, Valverde; Rodrygo, Benzema y Vinicius.*




Joder no juega camavinga????
Otra vez kroos????
Los cambios ya están claros:

Camavinga por kroos 

Bale por Rodrygo.


Lo que pasará:

Váter por kroos y ausencio por Rodrygo...


----------



## Otrasvidas (26 Abr 2022)

Si hacemos bien lo que mejor sabemos hacer, esto está hecho.


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder no juega camavinga????
> Otra vez kroos????
> Los cambios ya están claros:
> 
> ...



Aqui ya hay q salir con lo mejor, camavinga q entre luego de revulsivo y fresco, el madrid tiene q tirar de experiencia y no perder la eliminatoria en la ida, el city va a arreones que en 15 min te mete 3 goles y luego la posesión. El madrid debe aguantar, defender bien y atacar cuando pueda


----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 Abr 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Juega Rodrygo. A ver si lo hace como contra el Osasuna



A ver con qué sale el City. Es verdad que sin Cancelo (está sancionado, o sea que no juega seguro) Rodrygo tiene cositas que rascar por ahí.

Yo también hubiera salido con Camavinga y 4 en el medio, pero bueno.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (26 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ni una Charo quejándose de que a las mujeres se las cambian por camellos, los luchadores de los derechos humanos callados ante la existencia de exclavos reales para construir los estadios, aunque seas heterosexual no podrás realizar muestras de afecto (no es solo para los homos)...en navidades...



Se dice ES-clavo.

Vete a tirar flechas a la Patagonia con tu pibe el pajarotto, boludo!!


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

Choque de trenes


----------



## Th89 (26 Abr 2022)

En serio, es ver a Kroos de 5 y me entran sudores fríos 

Imagino que Rodrygo hará de 4.º centrocampista cuando no tengamos el balón.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> ¡Ya tenemos once del Real Madrid!
> 
> Los elegidos por Ancelotti son: *Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Kroos, Modric, Valverde; Rodrygo, Benzema y Vinicius.*



No hubiera sido mejor nacho antes que carvajal?


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

Kroos es amigo del mea colonias, no quiero a kroos.

Sus pases eternos y paralelos son peligrosos y el mea colonias los conoce. 

Y su tran tran peligroso ante la presión que le harán. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 11kjuan (26 Abr 2022)

En Valverde veo al futuro Fernando Hierro si el chaval lo desea y le respeta el físico.

No me dá buena vibra Kroos.


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> No hubiera sido mejor nacho antes que carvajal?



Aunque no este a su mejor nivel, carvajal es mas ofensivo y corre mas que nacho, y para estos partidos puede aportar mas


----------



## Sanctis (26 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A ver con qué sale el City. Es verdad que sin Cancelo (está sancionado, o sea que no juega seguro) Rodrygo tiene cositas que rascar por ahí.
> 
> Yo también hubiera salido con Camavinga y 4 en el medio, pero bueno.



Tú y cualquier persona normal saldría con Camavinga.

Pero estás hablando del típico abuelo de la vieja escuela (Ancelotti) que tiene prejuicios con chicos tan jóvenes en este tipo de partidos importantes y cree que en esto hay que poner veterania.

Típica cosa de la que Pep nunca pecaria, y por eso y tantas otras cosas Ancelotti es un funci y el otro ha cambiado el fútbol y ha petado récords.


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Abr 2022)

De qué lado caerá hoy la majia VARbitraria?


----------



## HDR (26 Abr 2022)

Si salen bien, competirán y hasta dominarán.

Pero como les dé una pájara de las suyas, aquí hoy pierden la eliminatoria.

Allá vamos, hasta el final.


----------



## fachacine (26 Abr 2022)

Estos partidos tan cerca de la final me descomponen el estómago de los nervios, jode mucho caer en semifinales y morir ahogado en la orilla


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Estos partidos tan cerca de la final me descomponen el estómago de los nervios, jode mucho caer en semifinales y morir ahogado en la orilla



Eso paso el año pasado contra el chelsea


----------



## HArtS (26 Abr 2022)

Me pone muy nervioso ver a Kroos en el centro. 

Si la idea era colocar a Kroos sí o sí, creo que Ancelotti debía ponerlo de interior y dejar a Valverde en el puesto de Casemiro. 

Dejémonos de eufemismos, hoy tenía que ir de titular Camavinga.


----------



## Sanctis (26 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Eso paso el año pasado contra el chelsea



Eso ocurrirá entre hoy y la vuelta en Madrid en una semana.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Abr 2022)

Yo los de ida los veo tranquilo. Salvo un resultado escandaloso, no deciden casi nada.

Imaginaros que perdemos 4-1. Sabéis que nos creeriamos la remontada. 

Este año hemos hecho uno de ida muy flojo, y otro muy bueno, y al final tuvimos que hacer un Bernabeu las dos veces.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 Abr 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Tú y cualquier persona normal saldría con Camavinga.
> 
> Pero estás hablando del típico abuelo de la vieja escuela (Ancelotti) que tiene prejuicios con chicos tan jóvenes en este tipo de partidos importantes y cree que en esto hay que poner veterania.
> 
> Típica cosa de la que Pep nunca pecaria, y por eso y tantas otras cosas Ancelotti es un funci y el otro ha cambiado el fútbol y ha petado récords.



Primero, a ver cómo acaba el partido antes de decir si lo ha hecho bien o mal.

Segundo, Pep pecará de muchas otras cosas de las que Ancelotti no peca, y por eso Ancelotti tiene una Champions más reciente que la última del cambiafurbol. Y eso a pesar de que el cambiafurbol lleva 6 años entrenando a un equipo dirigido por su coleguita Begiristain con un presupuesto de fichajes ilimitado.

Hombreyá


----------



## _Suso_ (26 Abr 2022)

Hoy les pasamos por encima, arriba ese ánimo chicos


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

Burbujarras que RULEN ALGUNOS ENLACES que footybite ha chapado.


----------



## artemis (26 Abr 2022)

Que dices??? @Obiwanchernobil a tope... me ha pasado la foto de como esta preparado para el partido


----------



## Mecanosfera (26 Abr 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Burbujarras que RULEN ALGUNOS ENLACES que footybite ha chapado.



+1


----------



## fachacine (26 Abr 2022)

Qué mala pinta tiene la presencia de Kroos. Por otro lado, parece que Walker juega tocado y le toca lidiar con Vini, ahí habrá que apretar.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (26 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A ver con qué sale el City. Es verdad que sin Cancelo (está sancionado, o sea que no juega seguro) Rodrygo tiene cositas que rascar por ahí.
> 
> Yo también hubiera salido con Camavinga y 4 en el medio, pero bueno.



Lo bueno es desde que he mirado la alineación probable  ellos han quitado a Gundogan para poner a Gabriel. Así jugamos los 2 con 3 en el medio y si perdemos no va a ser culpa del sistema.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Aqui ya hay q salir con lo mejor, camavinga q entre luego de revulsivo y fresco, el madrid tiene q tirar de experiencia y no perder la eliminatoria en la ida, el city va a arreones que en 15 min te mete 3 goles y luego la posesión. El madrid debe aguantar, defender bien y atacar cuando pueda



de que sirve la experiencia de kroos si va como un tractor y a los 15 minutos no puede ya mas?

se vio contra el PSG por ejemplo en la vuelta donde uno de los goles (anulados de milagro luego) fue por su culpa que perdió el balon en el medio del campo y en lugar de seguir al del psg para intentar recuperar el balon, se quedó en el medio del campo trotando mirando la jugada

mil veces antes un camavinga que joven aguanta y ataca bien.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Abr 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Que dices??? @Obiwanchernobil a tope... me ha pasado la foto de como esta preparado para el partido


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Abr 2022)

Vamos joder!!! Tenemos que ganar por la melodías!!!!!!!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> +1



Porque yo soy un forero generoso, no como la pandilla de foreros mierdosos que pululan por aqui

Soccer Streams - dedicated to the highest quality of free soccer / football streams


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos joder!!! Tenemos que ganar por la melodías!!!!!!!



*Todos con Guardiola*


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

A kroos le van a buscar, el mea colonias lo conoce bien además son amiguitos.

Yo hoy no le habría puesto.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Abr 2022)

a ver si te va este


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

También habrá que buscar el tu a tu al jugador ese de apellido ruso que ha puesto el colonias.

Zinchenko

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Abr 2022)

Estoy disfrutando de un deliciosos queso azul marca día el cencerro, lo he cortado en pequeños trozos y dispuesto en un plato para ser disfrutado con mi hola cola.


----------



## Tubiegah (26 Abr 2022)

nos van a follar el culo con creampie incluido...pero el resultado sólo reflejará un 1-0 

ale, ya podéis ir a ver el first dates


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Abr 2022)

Porque pitan???


----------



## treblinca (26 Abr 2022)

Ojo, el genio de Sanpedor de 19 partidos contra el Madrid ha ganado 11.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Abr 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Burbujarras que RULEN ALGUNOS ENLACES que footybite ha chapado.



footy no ha chapado, tendrás un bloqueo


Manchester City vs Real Madrid Live Streams


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

treblinca dijo:


> Ojo, el genio de Sanpedor de 19 partidos contra el Madrid ha ganado 11.



Con Messi


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Abr 2022)

**


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Abr 2022)

Guardiola hijodeputa.... Y ya....


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

Espero no sea tarde, es muy muy lento y sus pases conocidos para el mea colonias.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Abr 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> A mí el 4-3-3 me escama mucho, y más jugando allí.
> 
> Yo habría sacado 4 medios, pero pilota Ancelotti.



Sasto. El 4-4-2 para empezar hubiera sido mejor.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Con Messi




Que tal llevas lo del tabaco?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder no juega camavinga????
> Otra vez kroos????
> Los cambios ya están claros:
> 
> ...



Bale dice...

Ni de coña. Vayaminga entrará seguro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Abr 2022)

Gayolas a salido a presionar


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

Veis como presionan a kroos? 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

Estaba claro 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

Gol del city ya, lo dicho...


----------



## filets (26 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Veis como presionan a kroos?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Hijos de puta presionando al abuelo
ABUSONES


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (26 Abr 2022)

Carlettone mariconeando con la Pepa.
Hay que echar al puto italiano YA


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

Madre mia, minuto 1:35...


----------



## Suprimo (26 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> **








*¡culo de negraaaaaaaa!!!!*


----------



## Otrasvidas (26 Abr 2022)

Empezamos bien


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

El Madrid con kroos es muy previsible.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Abr 2022)

Ya la hemos liado. Saben que somos lentos y que nuestra defensa tiene muchos huecos. No le entran, Kross no le encima...


----------



## Suprimo (26 Abr 2022)

Bueno, pues fue sido bonito


----------



## petro6 (26 Abr 2022)

Empezamos bien, me cago en su puta madre.


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Madre mia, minuto 1:35...



El atletico aguanto mas


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ya la hemos liado. Saben que somos lentos y que nuestra defensa tiene muchos huecos. No le entran, Kross no le encima...



Kroos? Jajaja

Es un lastre 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sanctis (26 Abr 2022)

Link para verlo?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Abr 2022)

Toca sufrir para variar. Nos van a bailar como el QSG.


----------



## Th89 (26 Abr 2022)

Pongo el puto yomvi que encima va con retraso y ya palmamos


----------



## Gorrión (26 Abr 2022)

¿Que cojones hace Alaba arrodillándose?

VENDER


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

Salen siempre con una pata caraja estos payasos. Ancelotti lo que tenia que hacer antes de que los jugadores salieran al campo, es pegarles un par de sopapos a cada uno.


----------



## Hamtel (26 Abr 2022)

Jejeje


----------



## circus maximus (26 Abr 2022)

Jaaajaaa 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Abr 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Link para verlo?



En la página anterior había alguno.


----------



## Covid Bryant (26 Abr 2022)

venga mandriles que hoy os llega el san martin


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Abr 2022)

Rincon: "al madrid no le viene mal este gol..."


----------



## Chichimango (26 Abr 2022)

Demasiado fácil, no me jodas. Hay que meter un poco la pierna.


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El atletico aguanto mas



Nosotros los tuvimos contras las cuerdas y el guardiloca desperadito...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Abr 2022)

L


4motion dijo:


> El Madrid con kroos es muy previsible.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



uego se enfada si le cambian.


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hamtel (26 Abr 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿Que cojones hace Alaba arrodillándose?
> 
> VENDER



Rezar para que no les goleen


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> L
> 
> uego se enfada si le cambian.



Como si le Dan por el culo 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Abr 2022)

El calvo se está pasando ya con la publicidad.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Abr 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> venga mandriles que hoy os llega el san martin



Una pizza Peta-Zeta. Como echamos de menos los tags.


----------



## cebollo (26 Abr 2022)

En baloncesto ganamos de 10 al descanso.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Abr 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Salen siempre con una pata caraja estos payasos. Ancelotti lo que tenia que hacer antes de que los jugadores salieran al campo, es pegarles un par de sopapos a cada uno.



Esto lo hacia Carlos Aimar en el Logroñes y mantuvieron la categoria....


----------



## filets (26 Abr 2022)

El gol es culpa de Carvajal que se queda atras y habilita al pelirrojo


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (26 Abr 2022)

El Debruyne estara gordito pero corre eh??


----------



## Suprimo (26 Abr 2022)

Aquí en el canal 9 teneis la señal de vomistar








Regarder Manchester City Real Madrid streaming live Manchester City vs Real Madrid streaming direct


Suivez Manchester City Real Madrid Streaming HD Voir Manchester City vs Real Madrid Live direct Manchester City vs Real Madrid liens streaming pour regarder le match



www.streamonsport09.xyz


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> El gol es culpa de Carvajal que se queda atras y habilita al pelirrojo



Y kroos que no presiona.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> El gol es culpa de Carvajal que se queda atras y habilita al pelirrojo



No diga Carvajal, di mas bien Carcamal


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Esto lo hacia Carlos Aimar en el Logroñes y mantuvieron la categoria....



Es que se piesan que estan jugando en la liga contra el Levante.


----------



## petro6 (26 Abr 2022)

El City no tiene ni un negro en el campo. Moralmente nos han ganado.


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

Ya dije que hay que buscar al ruso.

Rodrigo buscale

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

2-0 ya


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Abr 2022)

Estoy flipando, es que no es partido para perder 2-0


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

Señores, esto se acaba.

Que coladero. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

Otro? Pero estais gilipollas?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Abr 2022)

Otro más y sería muy difícil....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Abr 2022)

El segundo. En defensa somos un chiste. O nos lo tomamos en serio o nos cae un carro.

Los del far$a se están pajeando.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

La defensa del Madrid coronandose hoy


----------



## cebollo (26 Abr 2022)

Repitan conmigo, Casemiro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Abr 2022)

No se lo cree ni el gayolas...


----------



## filets (26 Abr 2022)

Buenos Se acabo
Como siempre caemos en semifinales
Ese es nuestro tope


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Abr 2022)

el centro del campo no existe

y la defensa menos aun


----------



## petro6 (26 Abr 2022)

Vaya meneo nos van a dar. Están cómo el 0-4 del Farsa, me cago en Diox.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Abr 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> El City no tiene ni un negro en el campo. Moralmente nos han ganado.



Y en goles tambien; ya van 2


----------



## Th89 (26 Abr 2022)

No se podía saber con Kroos de stopper.

El abuelo chochea.


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Repitan conmigo, Casemiro.



Y tu repite conmigo,fuera kroos dentro camavinga.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## circus maximus (26 Abr 2022)

Jaaajaaa si todavía nos vamos a DE REIL 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estoy flipando, es que no es partido para perder 2-0



El Madrí en defensa es una mierda.


----------



## Fiodor (26 Abr 2022)

Será otra noche para escuchar lo de "noventa minuti..."


----------



## Chichimango (26 Abr 2022)

Pero que puta falta de contundencia, les están dejando jugar a placer, cojones. Ni una falta hemos hecho y ya nos han cascado dos goles...


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

A ver, hoy el madrid ha salido cagado y pasa lo que pasa; pero hoy no hay que echarle la culpa a Ancelotti: hoy han sido 2 fallos puntuales.


----------



## Gorrión (26 Abr 2022)

ALABA VENDER.

Hijo de puta, nos han colado a un BLM en semifinales.

HIJO DE PUTA:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Abr 2022)

ME RIO de los que nos decian que mira que salir a defender en el eithad?


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Abr 2022)

Decía Ancelotti que a los jugadores de arriba no podía enseñarles cómo jugar,pero si podía enseñar a defender...  

Ancelotti es un paquete que salta a la vista,igualito como mordía el Atleti a esto...


----------



## Octubrista (26 Abr 2022)

Por una vez que voy con el Madrid... y menuda banda en defensa...


----------



## HArtS (26 Abr 2022)

2-0...


Y Ancelotti insiste con poner a Kroos y Modric juntos. Esto termina en tragedia si no hay cambios muy pronto.

Pd: Ah y fichar otro central para la próxima temporada.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (26 Abr 2022)

Confiamos en el amego y en el Profeta


----------



## HATE (26 Abr 2022)

La empanada de los chavales es terrible.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Abr 2022)

No hemos aprendido del pateti.


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Decía Ancelotti que a los jugadores de arriba no podía enseñarles cómo jugar,pero si podía enseñar a defender...
> 
> Ancelotti es un paquete que salta a la vista,igualito como mordía el Atleti a esto...



Es un alineador, un inútil.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

Carletto hoy se va a comer muchos chicles


----------



## petro6 (26 Abr 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Será otra noche para escuchar lo de "noventa minuti..."



y el espíritu de Jaimito....


----------



## Hamtel (26 Abr 2022)

Y Carvañam sigue jugando. Es terrible


----------



## Th89 (26 Abr 2022)

Es que como tengan 5 o 6 llegadas más esto acaba en tragedia.


----------



## Covid Bryant (26 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Una pizza Peta-Zeta. Como echamos de menos los tags.



de momento os han caído dos pollazos

espero que des abasto, aunque como te follas moronegros supongo que sí

la tercera seguro que duele más


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

Lo que no entiendo es el madrid para que va arriba a presionar con Benzema y el resto: Estan haciendo el campo mas grande, porque nunca llegan a presionar correctamente.

Ancelotti lo tendria que ver y ordenar bloque bajo; eso si, Kroos es desesperante: Como pasa todo el rato para atras y cuando va hacia adelante la pierde.


----------



## Covid Bryant (26 Abr 2022)

*ABRID JRANDE MANDRILES*


----------



## Señor Moscoso (26 Abr 2022)

Parece que no hubieramos vendido a Varane


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Abr 2022)

Vaya repaso nos están dando. Es que estaba cantado que era un 4-4-2.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (26 Abr 2022)

no pasa nada, ahora os pitan 3 penaltys seguidos y arreglao
ohh wait!! que no es la lija


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Abr 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> *ABRID JRANDE MANDRILES*



De Peperoni.


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

Madre mia que circo...


----------



## Otrasvidas (26 Abr 2022)

Nos están haciendo un hijo. Pasamos fijo.


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es el madrid para que va arriba a presionar con Benzema y el resto: Estan haciendo el campo mas grande, porque nunca llegan a presionar correctamente.
> 
> Ancelotti lo tendria que ver y ordenar bloque bajo; eso si, Kroos es desesperante: Como pasa todo el rato para atras y cuando va hacia adelante la pierde.



Ya os dije que poner al amigo del mea colonias era peligroso.

No poner a camavinga, un suicidio 


Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (26 Abr 2022)

El padre Guardiola los está vacunando. Como en los viejos tiempos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

Que alguien les aplica un poco de terapia de electroshock en el descanso, a ver si espabilan.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Abr 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> no pasa nada, ahora os pitan 3 penaltys seguidos y arreglao
> ohh wait!! que no es la lija



¿Donde están los vuestros? Ah sí, viéndolo por la tele con las pantuflas.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Abr 2022)

esta todo el equipo mal

pero veis al puto kroos que literalmente esta TODO el rato trotando???!!!!

teniendo a camavinga en el banquillo!!! 

es increible!!


----------



## HArtS (26 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es el madrid para que va arriba a presionar con Benzema y el resto



Eso sí lo entiendo. La mayoría de los goles que el Madrid marca (en España) son por robar balones tras errores de los mediocampistas o defensas rivales.

Pero el rival es el City...


----------



## Mecanosfera (26 Abr 2022)

Mierda, hoy Toca Noche de infierno como avisamos que podia suceder. Dos cambios de inmediato o kaput.


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

Kroos se tiene que largar, lo siento es asi: Y hoy no lo va a cambiar despues de lo que paso el otro dia.

El partido exigia otra cosa a Camavinga de pivote y a Valverde presionando arriba. Se lo hacemos muy facil


----------



## brickworld (26 Abr 2022)

Vaya paquetes, al final mucho quejarse del Cholo pero saber SAVE más de furbol que el italianini  
Joder hasta cualquier gilipollas sabe que kroos no puede estar en esa posición


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Abr 2022)

Negricius hijodeputa.


----------



## pepetemete (26 Abr 2022)

Nigga overflow en el Real Madrid tambien ....


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (26 Abr 2022)

Carletto es retrasado perdido, poner 3 centrocampistas contra el City es estúpido. y mas sin Casemiro, si ya a igualdad de centrocampistas son superiores físicamente por que ni Kroos ni Modric están para competir físicamente con ellos,
poner 3 es un jodido suicidio, y todo para que Rodrigo ni la huela.


----------



## BTK (26 Abr 2022)

El City defensivamente es bastante endeble, alguno vais a meter


----------



## HArtS (26 Abr 2022)

Casi el tercero...

Kroos es una tortuga, es jugar con diez el rival con doce.


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Es un alineador, un inútil.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Si es que se ve que ahí no hay ningún trabajo táctico,saca a los once cabrones de siempre y hala chicos a ganar...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Abr 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Será otra noche para escuchar lo de "noventa minuti..."



Espérate que no nos metan 5.


----------



## Chichimango (26 Abr 2022)

A ver que llevamos 15 minutos y no hemos hecho una falta. El otro fútbol, que decía aquel... si tú no tienes el día, al menos pónselo difícil al rival.


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

MEnudo saque de corner, te cagas...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

Madre mia Vinicius, experto asesino de palomas.


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Eso sí lo entiendo. La mayoría de los goles que el Madrid marca (en España) son por robar balones tras errores de los mediocampistas o defensas rivales.
> 
> Pero el rival es el City...



Tu lo dices, es el city, asi que mejor no lo hacemos.


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si es que se ve que ahí no hay ningún trabajo táctico,saca a los once cabrones de siempre y hala chicos a ganar...



Los mismos 11 hijos de puta de siempre.

Antes fueron ZZ Y amigos.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

Dios corner esperpentico


----------



## Th89 (26 Abr 2022)

El córner ha sido lo más clarificador del partido que he visto en mucho tiempo


----------



## PORRON (26 Abr 2022)

No me entra en la cabeza que no saque a casemiro.


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Madre mia Vinicius, experto asesino de palomas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Abr 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> A ver que llevamos 15 minutos y no hemos hecho una falta. El otro fútbol, que decía aquel... si tú no tienes el día, al menos pónselo difícil al rival.



El cholo eso lo entendió bien. Juego brusco y que no huelan la pelota.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

Ridiculé hoy en el Madrid.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Abr 2022)

Venga, venga...que esto solo acaba de comenzar


----------



## pepetemete (26 Abr 2022)

Bueno, en peores nos hemos visto, pero el juego del Madrid es una puta mierda
En fin.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Abr 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> No me entra en la cabeza que no saque a casemiro.



Está lesionado.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Abr 2022)

tenemos a 2 que no corren : kroos y modric
y es el centro del campo que es clave para todo partido mas para este
por esto estan llegando rapido a la defensa : es lo mismo que con el 0-4 del farsa : no existia el centro del campo!!!
y el puto caguetto cabezon no se entera!! mejor dicho: no quiere enterarse , porque si lo ve el hijo de puta

modric todavia podria estar por el tema de hacer juego
pero kroos NO HACE JUEGO Y MENOS CORRE.
joder se necesitan 2 bestias corredoras al lado de modric!!! que protejan el medio campo


----------



## HArtS (26 Abr 2022)

Militao para Kroos, que retrocede, retrocede y retrocede quedándose sin espacio (y dejando sin espacio a Militao), devuelve para el brasileño que rodeado por tres jugadores tiene que reventarla...

¡CAMAVINGA!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Buenos Se acabo
> Como siempre caemos en semifinales
> Ese es nuestro tope



Y muy lejos hemos llegado. Seamos realistas: no fuimos mejor que el QSG y el Xelsi en la vuelta fue mejor.


----------



## petro6 (26 Abr 2022)

La otra vez también nos eliminaron por dos cantadas de Varane. "Dejad que los mamadous se acerquen a mí",


----------



## brickworld (26 Abr 2022)

Le van a meter 5 y gracias.... Como no meta al negroc mamavinga YA se los van a comer

O que el Rodrygo de los cojones baje a defender como negro que es


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> tenemos a 2 que no corren : kroos y modric
> y es el centro del campo que es clave para todo partido mas para este
> por esto estan llegando rapido a la defensa : es lo mismo que con el 0-4 del farsa
> y el puto caguetto cabezon no se entera!! mejor dicho: no quiere enterarse , porque si lo ve el hijo de puta
> ...



Es un mierda, el abuelo cejas es un mierda 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Abr 2022)

Lo mejor que podría ocurrir hoy es no sufrir una humillación...


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (26 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estoy disfrutando de un deliciosos queso azul marca día el cencerro, lo he cortado en pequeños trozos y dispuesto en un plato para ser disfrutado con mi hola cola.





Se puede comer eso???? Yo utilizo uno de mercadona que no es hacendado y tampoco sale tan caro.

Eso para salsas ...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Abr 2022)

mucho negro


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

Hoy Rutiger se esta rifando el puesto de Alaba o Milita, a ver cual hace mas meritos.


----------



## Th89 (26 Abr 2022)

Si llegamos vivos con 2-0 al descanso me doy con un canto en los dientes


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Abr 2022)

El Madrid puede permitirse que el City incluso le meta otro, pero lo que no puede permitirse es no marcar al menos un gol aquí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Abr 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Vaya paquetes, al final mucho quejarse del Cholo pero saber SAVE más de furbol que el italianini
> Joder hasta cualquier gilipollas sabe que kroos no puede estar en esa posición



Bueno,no nos pasemos. Al cholo le sacas de poner el autobús y no sabe.


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

Lo mismo que el Chelsea y el PSG: Nos presionan y nos hacemos caca y ahi teneis el medio del campo: Os parece que Modric y Kroos tengan el control? Pues eso ni generan, ni presionan, ni hacen nada de nada.

Despues metemos un gol de rebote de Vini y Benzema y ya estan pidiendo la renovacion hasta los 40 de la CMK. De verdad que asco me da.


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> no pasa nada, ahora os pitan 3 penaltys seguidos y arreglao
> ohh wait!! que no es la lija





̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Donde están los vuestros? Ah sí, viéndolo por la tele con las pantuflas.



Sus zapatillas de las semis de champions


----------



## Mecanosfera (26 Abr 2022)

El Madrid al menos aún no ha jugado sus cartas. Confiemos, pese a todo. Somos expertos en hacernos con los partidos poco a poco, a ver si es verdad. Nos quedan 3 medio tiempos para remontar, hay que terminar esta primera parte cuanto antes y con los menores daños posibles, resetear todo y hacer lo que sabemos.


----------



## circus maximus (26 Abr 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Será otra noche para escuchar lo de "noventa minuti..."



Son molto longos y luego que si el espíritu de Juanito,el miedo escénico del Bernabéu,Aires de remontada,etc, etc
Me tenéis que reconocer que no hay nada más PACO que ser madridista 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brickworld (26 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bueno,no nos pasemos. Al cholo le sacas de poner el autobús y no sabe.



Ya joder pero al menos sabe la base del furbol y es que si tienes a unos abuelos en el centro del campo, metele algún negro que corra y presione


----------



## tururut12 (26 Abr 2022)

A este paso si no espabilan les clavan 5.


----------



## petro6 (26 Abr 2022)

El crestas folla rubias va a cantada por partido.


----------



## PORRON (26 Abr 2022)

LA CAMISETA DEL MADRID SE PUEDE LLENAR DE BARRO INCLUSO HASTA DE SANGRE PERO NUNCA DE VERGÜENZA.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

Veo a Kroos y me recuerda a alguien del Barcelona que destaca por su velocidad.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estoy disfrutando de un deliciosos queso azul marca día el cencerro, lo he cortado en pequeños trozos y dispuesto en un plato para ser disfrutado con mi hola cola.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

Hasta el pupas lo hizo mejor.


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

Joder, es que somos el antifutbol: Todos los jugadores soban la pelota, no se puede jugar mas lento: Y los primeros los del medio del campo.


----------



## Th89 (26 Abr 2022)

He visto a jubilados con más velocidad que el trote cochinero de Kroos.

Me desespera.


----------



## qbit (26 Abr 2022)

En estas eliminatorias semifinaleras lo lógico es un partido igualado que se decide por algún gol. Que te metan 2 así pues lo normal es decir adiós.

Buena suerte al Villarreal.


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> A este paso si no espabilan les clavan 5.



En cada parte


----------



## Suprimo (26 Abr 2022)

Bueno, ellos en defensa tampoco están para decir nada


----------



## HArtS (26 Abr 2022)

La Juventus llegó a la final de la Champions en 2015 teniendo de titular a Pirlo, jugador que apenas era capaz de correr, pero compensaban eso porque al lado estaban Vidal y Pogba.

La única forma de que Modric pueda jugar es que estén Valverde y Casemiro, o Valverde y Camavinga porque sólo así evitas que los mediocampistas rivales te pasen por encima.


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

Joder el guardiola como se ha puesto por el remate fallido...


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Abr 2022)

Alguien puede imaginar a Benzema saliendo hacia arriba como los del City? Pues eso hace falta,el acierto puntual va y viene...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Abr 2022)

Madre mía kroos....

Luego se mosquea si le cambian


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Bueno, ellos en defensa tampoco están para decir nada


----------



## bubba_zanetti (26 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1038647



piscolabis de calidac


----------



## Mecanosfera (26 Abr 2022)

Si metiésemos un gol ahora nos llevaríamos de calle la eliminatoria.


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

ME siento como si estuviera ganando el barsa, haced algO


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Joder el guardiola como se ha puesto por el remate fallido...



Esta viendo la sangre y quiere sentenciar la eliminatoria en la ida...


----------



## fachacine (26 Abr 2022)

Si para tirar a la puta calle a Anceloti hay que perder 7-0 que así sea. Hágase, cúmplase. Un señor que no prepara los partidos, no sabemos presionar porque la presión no la tenemos entrenada. El juego de Guardiola lo conocemos todos menos él. Es una desgracia lo de este entrenador.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Abr 2022)

no ni con esas le echan
la prueba la tienes en el 0-4 del farsa
le siguen poniendo de maravilla de entrenador visionario 
y no solo el club sino 3/4 partes del madridismo


----------



## Th89 (26 Abr 2022)

Si salimos vivos de la primera parte hay posibilidades, crucen los dedos


----------



## Mecanosfera (26 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> En estas eliminatorias semifinaleras lo lógico es un partido igualado que se decide por algún gol. Que te metan 2 así pues lo normal es decir adiós.
> 
> Buena suerte al Villarreal.



No. Tanto city como Madrid son equipos de hacer y recibir muchos goles. En el total de la eliminatoria sería raro que viésemos menos de 5 ó 6 goles. La duda es saber en qué portería, pero vamos a ver goles.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Aquí es mvcho decir, pero no están nada mvertos, un 2-1 y cambian las cosas


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (26 Abr 2022)

Nada. Carletto les ha regalado el partido, con ese centro del campo, y no va a rectificar para no quedar en evidencia, el abuelo nos va a costar la eliminatoria salvo milagro.


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

Lo del puto cejas e hijo es una puta vergüenza.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Señor Moscoso (26 Abr 2022)

Ya estan ellos rallandose vivos, road to 14


----------



## brickworld (26 Abr 2022)

Jojojo como están perdonando y el mamavinga en el banquillo  NI DIOS DEFIENDE


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

MAdre mia... el tercero casi...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

El problema es que el Madrid tiene el ritmo de la Liga, asi no se puede jugar contra el City.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (26 Abr 2022)

Lamentable.
Ancelotti sucnormal.


----------



## Octubrista (26 Abr 2022)

El Madrid ha descubierto lo que el Atleti en el minuto 75', que presionando al City, y sin balón, el City es vulgar.


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Si para tirar a la puta calle a Anceloti hay qud perder 7-0 que así sea. Hágase, cúmplase. Un señor que no prepara los partidos, no sabemos presionar porque la presión no la tenemos entrenada. El juego de Guardiola lo conocemos todos menos él. Es una desgracia lo de este entrenador.



El problema no es de Ancelotti de hoy: el problema es de Ancelotti de toda la temporada. Lo siento, no puedes ganar al PSG, al Chelsea como los has ganado y esperar que siempre la CMK la cague y que despues los Camavinga , Benzema y Vini te arreglen el partido.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

El mierdicius no se sabe ni a quien la pasa, porque le da al rival y no se nota tanto, pero vamos que al City le daria igual, los pases del negro no van a ningun lado, es una cabra loca.


----------



## Th89 (26 Abr 2022)

Encima tampoco es que ellos sean un cerrojo, con un poco de empuje se puede marcar, cojones!!


----------



## bubba_zanetti (26 Abr 2022)

fallan cantados y el portero va a regalar alguno


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Abr 2022)

Yo veo con posibilidades al Madrid y no estoy de coña, ha tenido ocasiones el Madrid.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Abr 2022)

menudos negratas en defensa


----------



## Chichimango (26 Abr 2022)

Es difícil defender peor que el Madrid hoy.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (26 Abr 2022)

Kroos resta.
Carvajal resta.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Abr 2022)

el hijo puta ancelotti hara como siempre 
cuando nos hayan metido 4 entonces empezara a hacer cambios:
empezando por sacar al mierda kroos y meter a camavinga


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Abr 2022)

joder acabo de poner radio marca
y estan diciendo esto:
A KROOS LE ESTAN PASANDO POR ENCIMA NO PUEDE
LO VEN TODOS MENOS ANCELOTTI

frase textual


----------



## el ruinas II (26 Abr 2022)

hay que echar al subnormal de ancelotti, seguir insistiendo con un mediocampo que no defiende nada es propio de un retrasado mental


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (26 Abr 2022)

El árbitro, posicionalmente, hace mejor de stoper que Kroos


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

Goooooooooool de benzema, tomaaaa


----------



## petro6 (26 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo veo con posibilidades al Madrid y no estoy de coña, ha tenido ocasiones el Madrid.



Es que han sido dos putos goles evitables. Me cago en su puta madre.


----------



## brickworld (26 Abr 2022)

Pfffff el de siempre


----------



## Señor Moscoso (26 Abr 2022)

Siempre creimos amegol


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> joder acabo de poner radio marca
> y estan diciendo esto:
> A KROOS LE ESTAN PASANDO POR ENCIMA NO PUEDE
> LO VEN TODOS MENOS ANCELOTTI
> ...



Lo peor es que Kroos se cabrea si lo mandan al banquillo, estos mierdas son egoistas de cojones.


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Abr 2022)

Joder...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (26 Abr 2022)

Gooooooool.


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

Y despues si pasamos, no olvideis estos comentarios, que despues hay muchos que se olvidan de los partidos y del juego realizado y se quedan con el resultado.

A mi el City me parece un equipo decente muy practico, pero nada del otro mundo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 Abr 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Kroos resta.
> Carvajal resta.



Lo mejor del fichaje de Rudiger es que nos sirve para pasar a Alaba al centro y así arreglar dos problemas del tirón.


----------



## Th89 (26 Abr 2022)

Gaaaaaaaal


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Abr 2022)

Gooool me cago en to!!!! Guardiloca is afraid


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Abr 2022)

Los mejores troleos están en Madrid, de eso no hay duda....


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

Llego el de siempre

El gato.

Vamos coño, fuera kroos.

Dentro camavinga 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## petro6 (26 Abr 2022)

GOOOOOOL, HIJO DE PUTA DROGADICTA CALVAAAAAA


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (26 Abr 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Si salimos vivos de la primera parte hay posibilidades, crucen los dedos



Que te metan dos golazos en una elminatoria de chámpiños en una media parte no es la definición de "salir vivo" ...

Pero bueno, tendréis que confiar ... a ver si Rudiger lesiona a Kroos y os hace un favor.


----------



## Mecanosfera (26 Abr 2022)

Hostia. Esto está ganado. Vamoooooos!!!!


----------



## Suprimo (26 Abr 2022)

Y gol de amego


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

LO TIENE QUE HACER TODO ESTE CABRON


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Abr 2022)

Que hijo de puta el Benzema,todo lo mete dentro...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

BENZEMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Chichimango (26 Abr 2022)

Chicharrazo del amego!!!!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Abr 2022)

benzefardo a salvar la papeleta


----------



## barullo (26 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Joder el guardiola como se ha puesto por el remate fallido...



Es logico que se ponga asi: por hacer eso están eliminados el PSG y el Chelsea


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

Me alegraria que ganaramos esta champions y que Benzema se llevara el balon de oro: Me llevaria un gran owned, pero esta temporada (y la pasada) esta en modo dios en los goles y haciendo jugar de verdad al equipo.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (26 Abr 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Que te metan dos golazos en una elminatoria de chámpiños en una media parte no es la definición de "salir vivo" ...
> 
> Pero bueno, tendréis que confiar ... a ver si Rudiger lesiona a Kroos y os hace un favor.



Me cito para que veáis lo que cambia un partido en minutos ....


----------



## Linsecte2000 (26 Abr 2022)

Nunca deis por mverto al Madric...


----------



## Gorrión (26 Abr 2022)

JÓDETE ALABA! GOLAZO DE SEGARRO!

PUTO BLM HIJO DE PUTA!


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

Si les presionas arriba estos son nada.
Pero eso lo sabe cualquiera menos el puto cejas. 




Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Covid Bryant (26 Abr 2022)

asco de moro, ha tenido el shitty el 3 casi 4 y va y mete


----------



## Covid Bryant (26 Abr 2022)

asco de moro, ha tenido el shitty el 3 casi 4 y va y mete


----------



## fachacine (26 Abr 2022)

Menos mal que tenemos al Amego. Lo peor de todo es que en defensa ellos no son nada, del otro mundo


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (26 Abr 2022)

Huyyyyyy. Corner y la Calva acojonada.


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Me alegraria que ganaramos esta champions y que Benzema se llevara el balon de oro: Me llevaria un gran owned, pero esta temporada (y la pasada) esta en modo dios en los goles y haciendo jugar de verdad al equipo.



Vamos lo que siempre le hemos pedido, pero esta vez esta en modo on-fire


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

Y de bruyne lesionado, lo van a cambiar. La defensa del city tmb hace aguas y como al madrid le juegues a los puntos, te deja ko


----------



## Suprimo (26 Abr 2022)

Máximo golador del torneo con Lewandowsky


----------



## HATE (26 Abr 2022)

Joder con el moro.


----------



## qbit (26 Abr 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL.


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

Un baja en el shitty


----------



## brickworld (26 Abr 2022)

El único moro que trabaja en España


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

Kroos fuera cojones y Rodrigo buscando al ruso.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Abr 2022)

PERO VEIS COMO EL MEACOLONIAS HACE CAMBIOS?? LO HACE YA!!
PORQUE EL TIO LEE LO QUE OCURRE EN EL PARTIDO
MIENTRAS QUE EL PUTO ANCELOTTI DE M I E R D A SOLO COME CHICLES


----------



## bubba_zanetti (26 Abr 2022)

podian ir 4-0 puta flor en el culo


----------



## Octubrista (26 Abr 2022)

Joder, ya el Atleti demostró que el GuardiCity es un pluf... si el Madrid no echa a Guardiola, espero que el campeón de Europa llegue de la otra semifinal.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (26 Abr 2022)

Suerte que tenéis a Benzemá, es el que salva a este equipo.


----------



## HArtS (26 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Joder el guardiola como se ha puesto por el remate fallido...



Anda a ver cualquier video de Mancuer y entenderás.

Los culés están cagados con la idea de que el Madrid gane otra Champions, cada youtuber culé se dedica a despotricar de que al Madrid no pueden darlo por muerto, que si llega a la final la gana sí o sí, etc...

Guardiola debe estar pensando que si no sentencian la eliminatoria en el Etihad pierden.


----------



## colombo1122 (26 Abr 2022)

Os va algun link?


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> podian ir 4-0 puta flor en el culo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Abr 2022)

Vinicius es lento de cojones para tomar decisiones, pero que muy lento


----------



## Th89 (26 Abr 2022)

10 minutos, 442 para superioridad en mediocampo y nuestro camaverga y a por todas.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (26 Abr 2022)

Para que Modric y Kross puedan hacer su juego tienen que tener la posición cubierta detrás de ellos , si no asumen un riesgo exagerado, y mas tarde o temprano te pillan en alguna , Kamavinga sin ser MCD es el único que por físico puede cubrirlos, espero que salga en la segunda parte.


----------



## HArtS (26 Abr 2022)

colombo1122 dijo:


> Os va algun link?








PirloTV Online: espn 2


pirloTV Online espn 2




rojadirectatv.pro





Este pero va como dos o tres minutos atrasado.


----------



## petro6 (26 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1038661



JAJAJAJA, el Carlo amapolo


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Abr 2022)

No creo que esté en venta pero yo traía a Foden con los ojos cerrados...


----------



## Suprimo (26 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Un baja en el shitty



Stones is down


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vinicius es lento de cojones para tomar decisiones, pero que muy lento



Para nada, tiene siempre 3 tios encima. Ademas es el unico que esta presionando con Benzema y Valverde.

Si estamos en el partido es por estos 3.


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Stones is down



Sii era stones el lesionado, fernandinho lateral derecho, a ver si el vini lo aprovecha


----------



## brickworld (26 Abr 2022)

Alaba el puto negroc blm solo está para las buenas cuando hay que sudar el CABRON no lo hace, incluso el negro mendy ya ha hecho más que el con su pase


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Sii era stones el lesionado, fernandinho lateral derecho, a ver si el vini lo aprovecha



Esta vini hoy...


----------



## Th89 (26 Abr 2022)

Primera falta en el minuto 39.

PERO QUÉ PUTA MIERDA ES ESTA!!!


----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> PERO VEIS COMO EL MEACOLONIAS HACE CAMBIOS?? LO HACE YA!!
> PORQUE EL TIO LEE LO QUE OCURRE EN EL PARTIDO
> MIENTRAS QUE EL PUTO ANCELOTTI DE M I E R D A SOLO COME CHICLES



Ojo que yo respeto a Guardiola más que la media de este foro, pero si ha puesto a un mediocentro de 37 años de lateral derecho es porque el otro está lesionado (venía tocado) y no le queda otra.

Edito: Fernandinho acaba de subir la banda corriendo y corre como Marcelo, es una cosa lamentapla.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

El cabron de Kroos va con el mismo trote cochinero todo el puto partido.


----------



## fachacine (26 Abr 2022)

El trote cochinero de Kroos es una vergüenza que sólo no lo ve Anceloti, es una cosa que me pone violento


----------



## barullo (26 Abr 2022)

PSG...Chelsea...esta peli ya la hemos visto este año unas cuantas veces


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Abr 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Alaba el puto negroc blm solo está para las buenas cuando hay que sudar el CABRON no lo hace, incluso el negro mendy ya ha hecho más que el con su pase



A mi los defensas que van de técnicos,que les gusta tirar faltas...sospechosos,un central tiene que ser un Pepe...


----------



## brickworld (26 Abr 2022)

Kroos es el nuevo Caminero


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> PSG...Chelsea...esta peli ya la hemos visto este año unas cuantas veces



Pues los equipos no aprenden


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (26 Abr 2022)

Qué vino vas a beber? Hay vinos baratos de mucha calidac, mira por internet.

Yo me voy a dormir. Ya no zankeo a nadie más.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Abr 2022)

A nada que haya cambios en el Madrit pasa lo que en el Peseyé


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Abr 2022)

acaba de cambiar caguetto a un 4 2 3 1


----------



## brickworld (26 Abr 2022)

Buffffff la que están perdonando


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

No puede ser que ellos hagan esa presion arriba tan efectiva y nosotros estemos a verlas venir, esto ya si que es culpa del bulto de la ceja.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 Abr 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Kroos es el nuevo Caminero



Se folla a la mujer de un compañeeeeeeeero?


----------



## barullo (26 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues los equipos no aprenden



Yo creo que esto es casi como los penaltis: falta de entrenamiento


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> El trote cochinero de Kroos es una vergüenza que sólo no lo ve Anceloti, es una cosa que me pone violento



Si que lo ve, pero mira como le responde el aleman cuando lo cambia y ademas Carleto se va baja los pantalones: Estamos jugando con 1 menos todos los partidos.


----------



## Chichimango (26 Abr 2022)

Quedan unos minutos, pero el 2-1, para la mierda que hemos visto, es un resultado cojonudo.


----------



## brickworld (26 Abr 2022)

Y ahora el carletto será capaz de apludirles en el descanso cuando se han salvado de milagro joder.. jojojo vaya flor que tienen pintaba un 2-8 como el Bayern


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Abr 2022)

Pues yo veo el tercero más que otra cosa...


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Si que lo ve, pero mira como le responde el aleman cuando lo cambia y ademas Carleto se va baja los pantalones: Estamos jugando con 1 menos todos los partidos.



Y con camavinga juegas con dos más 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Si que lo ve, pero mira como le responde el aleman cuando lo cambia y ademas Carleto se va baja los pantalones: Estamos jugando con 1 menos todos los partidos.



Es que fiharos la falta que hace (Kroos): Es que llega a todas tarde; de verdad, que poca autoridad tenemos en el banquillo.


----------



## el ruinas II (26 Abr 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Kroos es el nuevo Caminero



caminero era usain bolt comparado con el paralitico de kroos


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

Kroos es un estorbo.


----------



## brickworld (26 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Se folla a la mujer de un compañeeeeeeeero?



El mismo trote cochinero pero como era un intocable pues eso...


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Kroos es un estorbo.



Un lastre.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Abr 2022)

Pedazo de jugador el gitanaco ese del Gabriel Jesús....


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Es que fiharos la falta que hace (Kroos): Es que llega a todas tarde; de verdad, que poca autoridad tenemos en el banquillo.



Con entrenadores sin personalidad, los jugadores con nombre en el equipo se los comen.

Ancelotti es un Del Bosque de la vida, ya visteis los audios de Florentino, quienes hacian el equipo eran Raul y Figo.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Abr 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Kroos es el nuevo Caminero



Pues esperemos que el madrid no tenga al nuevo simeone o tendremos movida... (Para los jovenes, Caminero se calzo a la chorba de Simeone y eso fue un show)


----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Pedazo de jugador el gitanaco ese del Gabriel Jesús....



Pues está en el escaparate si fichan a Haaland.


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

Y tened en cuenta que hoy Casemiro hubiera jugado,...,imaginaros los 3 de siempre y que no hubiera jugado Valverde.

Que verguenza de entrenador.


----------



## petro6 (26 Abr 2022)

Toni Frost.


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

Bueno, no habeis acabado mal la primera parte visto lo visto...


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Toni Frost.



Toni Kroonk


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Bueno, no habeis acabado mal la primera parte visto lo visto...



El madrid sigue vivo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Abr 2022)

Incluso marcando otro más el City no es una mal escenario, el Madrid ha marcado un gol.


----------



## el ruinas II (26 Abr 2022)

kroos esta para jugar al domino en el bar con los viejos


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (26 Abr 2022)

como va el suplicio? acabo de llegar y casi me estrello contra un camión para dejar de sufrir


----------



## petro6 (26 Abr 2022)

Dios, pena de esas dos cantadas,joder. De no ser por eso a la Pepa Pig se le habría cortado la regla.


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Abr 2022)

Menudo coladero El Trampas. Ni ellos saben por qué no les han caído 4 goles ya.


----------



## Von Rudel (26 Abr 2022)

Me puede explicar alguien como el equipo mas facha de España juega con 1 Español?

Y el equipo del independentista Catalan juega con 2 Españoles?


Menuda verguenza de equipo el Real de Madrid.


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Abr 2022)

Ir perdiendo solo de uno es un milagro,me veía emulando el 8-2 del barca...


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (26 Abr 2022)

Hemos salido vivos de la primera parte.
Ni tan mal.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Abr 2022)

pero es que ya vereis tios
cuando saque a camavinga como cambia el partido
porque el centro del campo del madrid pasa a ser SOLIDO
y ahi le cuesta avanzar al shity

joder si es que se vio con el atletico
como no dejaban al city hacer nada

pero es que hoy el hijo de putisima ancelotti esta haciendo LO MISMO que hizo contra el psg contra el chelsea contra el farsa .... : o sea un centro del campo VIEJO QUE TROTA
y asi es evidente que el rival sobrepasa el centro del campo y se planta en el area del madrid en cada jugada

kroos FUERA YA!!!!! COJONES
CAMAVINGA DENTRO
esto no es ninguna puta broma : si es que isco empieza a ser hasta mejor que kroos


----------



## Mecanosfera (26 Abr 2022)

Kroos no funciona en estos partidos tan sentimentales. Como lanzador de corners y de faltas está sobrevaloradísimo, y en las atmósferas un poco caóticas se viene abajo.
El Madrid necesita caos, que es donde Vini y Karim resultan letales. Guardiola es como una calculadora que tiene todo ordenado en su cabeza, pero su estrategia no funciona ante futbolistas que son... bueno, magia pura, caos impredecible. A nivel táctico no vas a superar a Pep, que como digo es una calculadora, pero frente al fútbol más espontáneo y loco suele quedarse sin respuestas. 
Yo metería a Camavinga por Kroos y quizás a Bale en lugar de Rodrygo. Yo qué sé. No les vamos a ganar por estrategia, pero por talento puede ser.


----------



## brickworld (26 Abr 2022)

Si ahora carletto fuese un entrenador quitaba a kroos y metía a Nacho y subía a negroc BLM o metía ya al mamavinga 
Lo mejor que pueden hacer es encerrar al abuelo en el baño y no dejarle salir


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

Que quite el hijo de puta del cejas el TDI alemán averiado y meta a camavinga.

Y a salir como flechas verticalmente. 

Hasta que se mee encima el mea colonias 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## petro6 (26 Abr 2022)

Nos han dejado vivos y lo pueden pagar, dependiendo de los cambios que se atreva a hacer Cagalotti.


----------



## Otrasvidas (26 Abr 2022)

Peor que en la primera parte no lo podemos hacer y sólo perdemos de 1 con la vuelta en casa. A reventarlos, CARAJO


----------



## Silluzollope (26 Abr 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Me puede explicar alguien como el equipo mas facha de España juega con 1 Español?
> 
> Y el equipo del independentista Catalan juega con 2 Españoles?
> 
> ...



El Madrid es mas grande que España y lo que importa es tocar chapa. El que quiera ver españoles que se ponga a ver al Bilbao.


----------



## fachacine (26 Abr 2022)

Yo lo que más odio es a los piperos del Bernabeu, son capaces de reservar todos sus pitos para Bale pero no se guardan ninguno para Kroos o para Anceloti. Me dan ganas de llamar a Putin y suplicarle que bombardee el Bernabeu con misiles de racimo, me cago en la puta madre que los parió a todos, es indignante esto, joder.


----------



## petro6 (26 Abr 2022)

Benzemá está en modo Dios.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Toni Kroonk



Luuk de Toni


----------



## feps (26 Abr 2022)

Carletto es gilipollas. Camavinga y diez más, tonto de los cojones. Lo ve hasta mi abuela de 97 años.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (26 Abr 2022)

Pero que absurdo todo joder, Kroos de MCD, contra un equipo con superioridad numerica en el centro del campo, en la segunda mitad se muere de un ataque al corazón, un tio que es para tenerle arriba moviendo al equipo, corriendo lo justo por que nunca ha sido un portento fisico , le tienes ahogado de perro de presa , llegando tarde a todas, 

me cago en toda la familia de Carletto , que manera de regalarle el partido a Guardiola, si no fuese por las genialidades del gato , llevábamos fuera ni se sabe.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Y tened en cuenta que hoy Casemiro hubiera jugado,...,imaginaros los 3 de siempre y que no hubiera jugado Valverde.
> 
> Que verguenza de entrenador.




exacto
eso lo dije yo antes de empezar el partido
que al menos podemos dar gracias que casemiro esta lesionado
porque asi no le queda mas remedio al hijo puta anceloti que sacar a valverde
porque casemiro es otro que ya es troton , no es lo que fue


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Yo lo que más odio es a los piperos del Bernabeu, son capaces de reservar todos sus pitos para Bale pero no se guardan ninguno para Kroos o para Anceloti. Me dan ganas de llamar a Putin y suplicarle que bombardee el Bernabeu con misiles de racimo, me cago en la puta madre que los parió a todos, es indignante esto, joder.



En esta vida hay piperos como hay votantes socialistas, en ambos casos te preguntas el como.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Abr 2022)

Ni tan mal oye.

Que un 4-2 incluso, ni tan mal.


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

Y para seguir con el tema de Kroos,...imaginaros que hubieramos tenido un equipo con estos 3 en la media:

--- Camavinga, Valverde y uno del los de la CMK.

Y que hubieran jugado 20 partidos juntos y hubieran hecho automatismos: Lo que hace Camavinga, con esa falta de automatismos y partidos, cada vez que sale tiene, mucho merito.

Y no, la culpa no es de Alaba, de Militao,...es normal cometer fallos cuando te presionan: El problema esta en el medio del campo que deberia tener fases de control y no las tienen: Otros 45 minutos de mierda.

Carleto vete a la puta mierda. Que asco y Florentino va a seguir renovando a la CMK; y del canelita nos libramos solo porque pidio un paston y ademas es idiota, sino lo teniamos queriendo jugar todos los partidos, aunque estuviera lesionado.


----------



## Gorrión (26 Abr 2022)

El City los ha dejado vivo, sobra decir que es lo peor que puedes hacer contra un grande.

Ahora recemos para que cambie la táctica en el descanso y puedan empatar pronto. La clave es no irse con una derrota de aquí.


----------



## brickworld (26 Abr 2022)

Hasta el puto kroos lo debe de saber joder, que no puede jugar en esa posición 
Aunque como es una cabron seguro que le dice al carletto que meta ahí a valderde y el a seguir cochineando por la banda hasta que el moro le de por meter otra


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (26 Abr 2022)

Coño, Durón está de puta madre. Y sin queso también.


----------



## feps (26 Abr 2022)

Y todavía algunos piperos dicen que no es necesario Tchouaméni. Casi tanto como Mbappé, porque la CMK agoniza.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> Pero que absurdo todo joder, Kroos de MCD, contra un equipo con superioridad numerica en el centro del campo, en la segunda mitad se muere de un ataque al corazón, un tio que es para tenerle arriba moviendo al equipo, corriendo lo justo por que nunca ha sido un portento fisico , le tienes ahogado de perro de presa , llegando tarde a todas,
> 
> me cago en toda la familia de Carletto , que manera de regalarle el partido a Guardiola, si no fuese por las genialidades del gato , llevábamos fuera ni se sabe.



Hasta el minuto 80 no hace cambios, ya podemos palmar 4-1


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Abr 2022)

Voy a ponerme una película de esas de autosuperación para motivarme en el descanso protagonizada por Jesse Jane en uno de sus mejores papeles que le valió varias nominaciones.


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> pero es que ya vereis tios
> cuando saque a camavinga como cambia el partido
> porque el centro del campo del madrid pasa a ser SOLIDO
> y ahi le cuesta avanzar al shity
> ...



Es que el otro dia, Isco jugo muy bien.


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Y todavía algunos piperos dicen que no es necesario Tchouaméni. Casi tanto como Mbappé, porque la CMK agoniza.



La perla de Mónaco es una máquina.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Luuk de Toni



Toni the snail


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Toni the snail



Tronki kroos


----------



## Mecanosfera (26 Abr 2022)

Para pasar la eliminatoria hay que pulsar el botón de reset en este descanso. Empezar de nuevo. No sería la primera vez. El Madrid no funciona por partidos, sino por momentos. 15 minutos de buen fútbol nos bastan, No nos veo fuera, esto se puede ganar. Vamos a por el 2-3.


----------



## feps (26 Abr 2022)

Quitar a Kroos y meter a Camavinga. Como el City marque un tercero, se acabó. Pero Carletto no querrá mosquear nuevamente al rubio. Con un entrenador con cojones, esta ronda se pasaba también.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (26 Abr 2022)

La CMK es valida para equipos de media tabla en la liga, pero contra equipos grandes es absurdo, mas si que son equipos del corte de barcelona/City especialistas en dominar el centro del campo generando superioridad con 5 tíos,, es obligatorio ir con 4 centrocampistas, 
Kroos de MCD es ridículo contra el ultimo de la liga , en este nivel es negligencia de Carletto.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Y todavía algunos piperos dicen que no es necesario Tchouaméni. Casi tanto como Mbappé, porque la CMK agoniza.



Mas negros no coño, antes prefiero a Kroos perpetuo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Para nada, tiene siempre 3 tios encima. Ademas es el unico que esta presionando con Benzema y Valverde.
> 
> Si estamos en el partido es por estos 3.



Que presione y sea decisivo no quita que es lento en la toma de decisiones, ha tenido varias de tirar para delante y se ha parado en mitad del área para posicionarse y hacer un regate.
Como ejemplo contrario la que ha tenido Rodrygo que ha visto espacio y a tirado millas para delante, eso es ser efectivo, si se para a esperar que le entreno para hacer un regate no llega a tirar.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Y todavía algunos piperos dicen que no es necesario Tchouaméni. Casi tanto como Mbappé, porque la CMK agoniza.




es que los piperos no se dan cuenta que la CMK ESTA MUERTA YA!!!
el unico usable aun algo es modric , y..... no todos los partidos ni todo el tiempo

hace falta ya un centro del campo JOVEN Y BESTIAL: valverde camavinga touchamni es un ejemplo

y que kroos se meta sus "pases unicos" por donde le quepan
joder es como si el mierda anceloti metiera de titular a marcelo : joder que fue un gran jugador pero ya NO ya noooo


----------



## Chichimango (26 Abr 2022)

El caso es que sin jugar a nada el Madrid ha creado varias ocasiones de peligro. Vamos que el City en defensa, entre lesiones y tal, tampoco es nada del otro mundo. Controlando un poco el centro del campo, se puede hasta ganar el partido.


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> La perla de Mónaco es una máquina.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Llamame racista pero me da como cosilla ver un once todo negros,será la falta de costumbre ...


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Voy a ponerme una película de esas de autosuperación para motivarme en el descanso protagonizada por Jesse Jane en uno de sus mejores papeles que le valió varias nominaciones.



Ponte 2 si son pequeñas...


----------



## feps (26 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> La perla de Mónaco es una máquina.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Pues filtran que el Madrid quiere que Tchouaméni espere un añito más. Hay que joderse.


----------



## brickworld (26 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Llamame racista pero me da como cosilla ver un once todo negros,será la falta de costumbre ...



El equipo blanco lleno de negrocs  puede ser ser curioso si... Y encima sin españoles, la verdad es que eso sí es una desgracia


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Abr 2022)

Álaba fuera, es que estaba muy lento.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Llamame racista pero me da como cosilla ver un once todo negros,será la falta de costumbre ...



prefiero negros que ganen
a krooses blancos que troten y pierdan : joder si es que hasta hace poses afeminadas con los brazos : fijaos


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Y todavía algunos piperos dicen que no es necesario Tchouaméni. Casi tanto como Mbappé, porque la CMK agoniza.



Pero los piperos tienen razon, porque se los otros 3 quieren jugar, van a estar en el banco: Te lo demuestro?

----- Vini -------------- Benzema ------- Mbappe -----

------ Kroos ----------- Casemiro --------- Modric ------

donde ves a Tchouaméni? a Valverde ? Y a Camavinga?

Pero si el otro dia ocurrio delante de nuestro ojos: Carleto cambia a un kroos que estaba deambulando por el campo y le echa una bronca y que dice Carleto despues? Que todo esta ok. Y que dice Kroos? Ni lo niega.

Aqui tienes que traer un entrenador de los de mala hostia y que los mande al banquillo y que se cabreen y que digan que se largan,....,pues muy bien, como Casillas, como Marcelo,...al final, nadie los quiere y nos los comemos hasta el final del contrato, pero al menos que esten en el banquillo.


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Llamame racista pero me da como cosilla ver un once todo negros,será la falta de costumbre ...



Las copas no entienden de colores.

Si quieres ganar tienes que tener a los mejores.

Y este es, muy muy bueno.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edu.R (26 Abr 2022)

Nacho, a tu canternía y amor por el escudo nos encomendamos.


----------



## fachacine (26 Abr 2022)

Fijaros que el mayor valedor de Kroos siempre ha sido Maldini, un barcelonista descarado. No es casualidad, siempre quieren lo peor para nosotros. A mí Kroos me ha parecido SIEMPRE un jugador sobrevalorado por la prensa, SIEMPRE, lo dije desde el primer dia que vino y mis discusiones me ha ocasionado con muchos piperos.


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Pues filtran que el Madrid quiere que Tchouaméni espere un añito más. Hay que joderse.



lo fichas ya o lo pierdes 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## petro6 (26 Abr 2022)

Guardrogas es un estafador que ya se ha gastado la friolera de 1500 kilos para hacer el ridículo en Champions cada año.


----------



## cebollo (26 Abr 2022)

En el minuto 60 sacará a Camavinga por Kroos y Kroos insultara al entrenador por no haber hecho el cambio en el minuto 4. Creo que es lo procedente.


----------



## feps (26 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Pero los piperos tienen razon, porque se los otros 3 quieren jugar, van a estar en el banco: Te lo demuestro?
> 
> ----- Vini -------------- Benzema ------- Mbappe -----
> 
> ...



La CMK ha llegado a su último baile. O lo ve Ancelotti o lo verá otro.


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Álaba fuera, es que estaba muy lento.



Por nacho, que es mas rapido


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

Sale Nabo? espero que cumpla


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Abr 2022)

Jojojoojjojjoojjoojoj..... Definitivamente Dios es merengue....


----------



## HArtS (26 Abr 2022)

El cambio era Nacho por Kroos y subir a Alaba al centro del campo.


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Fijaros que el mayor valedor de Kroos siempre ha sido Maldini, un barcelonista descarado. No es casualidad, siempre quieren lo peor para nosotros. A mí Kroos me ha parecido SIEMPRE un jugador sobrevalorado por la prensa, SIEMPRE, lo dije desde el primer dia que vino y mis discusiones me ha ocasionado con muchos piperos.



Hablando con un colega aleman, me decia lo mismo: Jugador que tiene unos conceptos bestiales del futbol, pero sobrevalorado hasta el infinito, debido a que siempre ha estado en momento oportuno.

Modric es un jugador super-especial, con una tecnica increible, con una capacidad defensiva fuera de lo normal (hasta que tenia 31 anyos, no he visto nada igual).

Y por cierto, comparando con Xavi Alonso, no le llega ni a los zapatos, pues tenia una colocacion envidiable, mejor pase largo de la historia .


----------



## brickworld (26 Abr 2022)

Vaya flor que tienen joder ni los negros valen ya militao cagandola


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

Militao tmb esta fino


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Abr 2022)

La virgen,los santos y hasta Lucifer han bajado ahí ...joder que potra ...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (26 Abr 2022)

Se avecina trolleo epico al meacolonias


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jojojoojjojjoojjoojoj..... Definitivamente Dios es merengue....



Alabado sea el señor


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Abr 2022)

al palo y caraojal achicando bajo palos


----------



## Harald (26 Abr 2022)

¿Dónde se puede ver online?

Thanks de antebrazo.


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

Limitao se ha follado a la rubia.

ESTÁ seco. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Lonchafinista (26 Abr 2022)

Menudas flores macho


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Abr 2022)

Joder Militao,da miedo solo verle y no precisamente para bien...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

Que Dios nos coja confesados.


----------



## brickworld (26 Abr 2022)

La maldición de varane esta encarnandose en toda la defensa


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

Ancelotti debe estar rezando par aque de el minuto 70 y pueda poner a Camavinga por Kroos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

Militao hoy esta para volver a la favela de la que ha salido.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (26 Abr 2022)

Carvajal amortizado para 2 meses


----------



## Covid Bryant (26 Abr 2022)

vaya potra teneis la virgen, hijos de puta, que asco dais


----------



## fachacine (26 Abr 2022)

Lo de Militao hoy es grave


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Ancelotti debe estar rezando par aque de el minuto 70 y pueda poner a Camavinga por Kroos.



Este hijo de puta sacará a camavinga en el minuto 90

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hamtel (26 Abr 2022)

La flor


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> La maldición de varane esta encarnandose en toda la defensa



Es que no lo entendeis: Es normal que la cagues si te estan presionando. La pregunta es, por que siempre te estan presionando? Y la respuesta es muy sencilla, porque los del medio no tienen nunca el control y no juegan la pelota con criterio.


----------



## Th89 (26 Abr 2022)

Hay que cagarse más en el mascachicles, es el camino más rápido para que ocurra algo bueno


----------



## vurvujo (26 Abr 2022)

Y el city también solo con dos británicos


----------



## pepetemete (26 Abr 2022)

Joder, pero por qué cojones los jugadores del City están ...........SIEMPRE SOLOS?????!!!!!!!


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Este hijo de puta sacará a camavinga en el minuto 90
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



PErdon, esta rezando para que se lesione Kroos.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (26 Abr 2022)

Militado menudo ridículo


----------



## HATE (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

Pues carvajal tiene futuro de portero


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Es que no lo entendeis: Es normal que la cagues si te estan presionando. La pregunta es, por que siempre te estan presionando? Y la respuesta es muy sencilla, porque los del medio no tienen nunca el control y no juegan la pelota con criterio.



Explicárselo al cejas y al hijo 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

Otra vez que salimos con la pajara y el de la ceja comiendo chicles.


----------



## petro6 (26 Abr 2022)

Limitao mental, menudo sambeiro brasileiro. A los brasileños no los quiero ni regalados.


----------



## HATE (26 Abr 2022)

Harald dijo:


> ¿Dónde se puede ver online?
> 
> Thanks de antebrazo.











Soccer Streams - dedicated to the highest quality of free soccer / football streams


SoccerStreams A website dedicated to the highest quality of free soccer / football streams. PL Streams. best alternative for Reddit Soccer Streams




new.soccerstreams-100.tv


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El madrid sigue vivo



Tambien en baloncesto. Gana en Tel Aviv y se clasifica para la final four, y eso entando en crisis....ni tan mal eh?


----------



## Fiodor (26 Abr 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> La maldición de varane esta encarnandose en toda la defensa



Con rivales que tienen un buen ataque se le ven todas las costuras a la defensa...


----------



## brickworld (26 Abr 2022)

Ale a mamarla han podido arreglarlo y a CAGARLA JOJOJO


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

Gracias carletto HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Abr 2022)

Normal...lo inaudito era perder de uno...


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

Gol de phoden, lo veia venir hasta el ciego q vende cupones en la esquina de mi barrio


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

3 gol, vete a la mierda Carletto.


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

Ya puedes sacar a camavinga hijo de la gran puta 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

Tenemos suerte de no ir palmando de mas


----------



## artemis (26 Abr 2022)

Menuda cagada de Ficticius


----------



## bubba_zanetti (26 Abr 2022)

pocos me parecen


----------



## Th89 (26 Abr 2022)

Me cago en tu puta madre Ancelotti


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

Os recordais de alguna jugada de Kroos? De Modric? Pues eso.

Y los muy hujos de puta, diran que les faltaba el otro miembro del equipo: CAsemiro.

Que Hijos de la gran puta.


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Abr 2022)

Sólo son 3 goles. Que no panda el cúnico


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

Son una pandilla de subnormales los del Madrid, empezando por la cosa carente de utilidad que ocupa el banquillo. 

"Este año Florentino me quiere mas"


----------



## El Lonchafinista (26 Abr 2022)

Camapinga para cuando?


----------



## Sefarad (26 Abr 2022)

Madremia


----------



## fachacine (26 Abr 2022)

Hijo de puta Carletto, hijo de puta


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Abr 2022)

y otra defensa paco de mierda


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Me cago en tu puta madre Ancelotti



Si ha sido vini que no se ha movido ...


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

Guardiola amarilla, a ver si le echa...


----------



## Chichimango (26 Abr 2022)

Es que si algo no funciona, y no haces nada para arregalrlo, pues seguirá sin funcionar.

Que alguien se lo explique a Ancholeti, por favor.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Abr 2022)

cuando nos hayan vapuleado o cuando kroos se lesione
entonces el hijo de puta anceloti pensara en hacer cambios empezando por camavinga


----------



## Covid Bryant (26 Abr 2022)

por fin mete el foden este de mierda, parece dembele o vincios


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

Toma 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Th89 (26 Abr 2022)

Todos los partidos en Hard mode, si es que es un locura siquiera estar donde estamos.


----------



## artemis (26 Abr 2022)

Lo ha arreglado


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Abr 2022)

Viniciussssssssssss

Joooder que gol


----------



## brickworld (26 Abr 2022)

No curtua las para  y toma el negro vino


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

Gooooooool de vini, 3-2, ya llueve menos


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

MAdre de iods, cinicius,............


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## fachacine (26 Abr 2022)

Hay que tirar a Carletto a la puta calle esta misma noche, aunque ganemos 3-4


----------



## brickworld (26 Abr 2022)

Otra vida para carletto joder wuebpotra


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

Hijo de puta de carletto ahora a broncas a kroos como has hecho con vinicius.

Mierda eres un mierda 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Octubrista (26 Abr 2022)

Ambos equipos están sin defensa.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Abr 2022)

Vosotros insistiendo con el Madrit mverto


----------



## Señor Moscoso (26 Abr 2022)

Intoleraplaaaaaaaa! Futból prehistoric!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

QUE GOLAZO HA MARCADO EL NEGRACULA LA MADRE QUE LO PARIO


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Abr 2022)

Tiene que sacar a Camavinga,esto no se aguanta


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

Lo ha dicho alguien por ahi arriba: Habia que atacar por ese lado.

Joder, si tenemos a un estratega y no al italiano de mierda.


----------



## Chichimango (26 Abr 2022)

Goool

Somos un circo de tres pistas, macho.


----------



## pepetemete (26 Abr 2022)

Negricius se ha hecho un Bale


----------



## el ruinas II (26 Abr 2022)

carletto no pongas ya a camavinga, hijo de remilputas, deja *al tetraplejico en el campo hastsa el minuto 90, la puta que te remilpario*


----------



## Th89 (26 Abr 2022)

Pfff tiempo muerto ya, por favó


----------



## petro6 (26 Abr 2022)

Saca ya a Negraminga, ostiaaaa¡¡¡


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Abr 2022)

PERO VEEISSSS!????
SI ES QUE ESTA PASANDO LO MISMO LO MISMO LO MISMO
que contra PSG chelsea ....

*las machadas del equipo estan salvando las cagadas del hijo puta anceloti

con un entrenador de verdad iriamos 1-3*


----------



## Gorrión (26 Abr 2022)

GOLARRO


----------



## feps (26 Abr 2022)

Camavinga
Camavinga
Camavinga
Camavinga
Camavinga
Camavinga
Camavinga
Camavinga


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Otra vida para carletto joder wuebpotra



Se va a atragantar con los chicles. Se viene la diarrea por el laxante


----------



## El Lonchafinista (26 Abr 2022)

Espíritu Juanito


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Abr 2022)

Gooool de Negricius!!!!!
No se si pasaremos pero hacer sufrir a la calva es una rision!!


----------



## Mecanosfera (26 Abr 2022)

VENGA JODER ESTO HAY QUE GANARLO!!!!!


----------



## fachacine (26 Abr 2022)

Ese gol de Vini es Mbappesco


----------



## Covid Bryant (26 Abr 2022)

y va y mete vincios, el portero de estandarte


----------



## petro6 (26 Abr 2022)

Están haciendo bueno a Sergio Gramos. No más mamadous ,po favó.


----------



## Silluzollope (26 Abr 2022)

Esto no se vale, son atletas, no futbolistas.


----------



## petro6 (26 Abr 2022)

GOOOOOOOL HIJO DE PUTA GAYDROGAAAAAAAS.


----------



## Th89 (26 Abr 2022)

Desde que Calvini ha dicho que con el 3-1 lo veía peor que con 2-0 se nos han abierto los cielos.


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

Este Madrid con un entrenador de verdad, sería la hostia.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

Militao ni pa rematar de cabeza, hijoputa


----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 Abr 2022)

No sé quién dijo antes que Guardiola había visto el percal y sacó a Fernandinho para apuntalar la defensa.

Exijo su baneo cuando lo encuentre.


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Ese gol de Vini es Mbappesco



Menudo carreron, caño incluido a fernandinho, y no se pone nervioso definiendo, un golazo


----------



## ironpipo (26 Abr 2022)

Su puta madre
Vaya eliminatorias esta haciendo el Madrid
Capaz de lo peor y de lo mejor 
Creo que nunca en 38 años de futbolerdo he visto semejante locura


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (26 Abr 2022)

Vinicius debe gastar un rabo digno de análisis de Qualicion


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Abr 2022)

Vinicius se ha caído de maduro ahí,está corriendo un huevo


----------



## brickworld (26 Abr 2022)

Y kroos sigue de 5  joder...


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## The Cake is a Lie (26 Abr 2022)

Se lo esta diciendo Kroos al abuelo joder, que no puede con esa superioridad numérica, la defensa del centro del campo es inexistente , llegan directamente a la ultima linea defensiva sin oposición, es mantequilla , saca ya a Camavinga hijo de puta.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

Centro del campo inexistente hoy, que hayamos marcado 2 goles tiene la misma explicacion que el origen del universo.


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Ese gol de Vini es Mbappesco



Que no, que no, que lo han dicho por ahi arriba: Es muy lento Fernandinho.

Vini no es tan rapido como la gente se cree, no es un Bale, no es un Mbappe, no es un Ronaldo.

Lo que tiene es una peimera acleleracion mayor que la de romario y despues puede aguantar mucho una velocidad muy alta, pero lo repito, no es un Bale.


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

Donde está el hijo de puta de kroos toca alguna? Hace algo?

Fuera este puto paquete YA 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Th89 (26 Abr 2022)

Con el Sterling y el mismo 11 Carajal se casca el penalti de rigor.


----------



## Gorrión (26 Abr 2022)

Vamos vamos!

REAL TROLIL!


----------



## feps (26 Abr 2022)

Ancelotti no puede seguir entrenando este equipo. Mourinho con 80 años tendría más huevos e inteligencia que Ancelotti.


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Abr 2022)

Como presionan ellos,está gente lleva super de 98 hoy...


----------



## brickworld (26 Abr 2022)

Joder sino quiere quitar al abuelo alemán que saque a rodrigo y meta al mamavinga ya


----------



## barullo (26 Abr 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Es que si algo no funciona, y no haces nada para arregalrlo, pues seguirá sin funcionar.
> 
> Que alguien se lo explique a Ancholeti, por favor.



Si si...explicale que cambie no sé qué hostias pedís si asi casi va ganando no te jode


----------



## Rediooss (26 Abr 2022)

Iba a sacar al caraninga pero con el gol de vinicius ya se le ha pasado.
Pal tiempo del descuento ha dicho...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 Abr 2022)

Vinicius está matando a Fernandinho. A este paso van a necesitar la impresión de los dientes para identificar su cadáver.


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

Que pedazo hijo de puta el cejas.

Quita ese puto tractor alemán averiado del centro del campo 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feps (26 Abr 2022)

Camavinga
Camavinga
Camavinga
Camavinga
Camavinga
Camavinga
Camavinga
Camavinga


----------



## petro6 (26 Abr 2022)

Las defensas de ambos equipos son una puta basura..jajajaja


----------



## Suprimo (26 Abr 2022)

Venga que el Shitty es muy endeble


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Las defensas de ambos equipos son una puta basura..jajajaja



Correcto. Pero hemos tanteado poco las suyas gracias a carletto.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

A ver si sacar al grealish y le fostian...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

La morsa del banquillo a ver si al menos saca a alguien a calentar.


----------



## Th89 (26 Abr 2022)

Confíen, todavía no nos ha salvado el culo Courtois.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 Abr 2022)

Solo se oyen los cánticos de los hinchas del Madrid .


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Abr 2022)

*POR FIN HIJO DE LA GRANDISIMA PUTAAAAA!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## brickworld (26 Abr 2022)

Ya sale el negro a ver si no se vuelve loco y le sacan una roja... Que ya sería de coña


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

*No tengo ninguna duda*


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

Va a entrar kamabinga...


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (26 Abr 2022)

Rodrigo en 65 minutos ha tocado creo que dos balones, de que coño te sirve en este partido jugar con 3 tíos arriba si con las galopadas de Valverde ya te haría mas efecto que tenerle ahí de palmera.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Abr 2022)

Las presiones adelantadas son un golpe ganador, pero eso sucede si hay cambios...


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

Como no saque a kroos me cago en tu puta madre carletto



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (26 Abr 2022)

no estoy viendo el partido pero lo del madrid es acojonante e scomo un borracho broncas que no te deja en paz y por mucho que le ahosties se levanta y vuelve otra vez a darte la turra... los mata por pesadez


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

Ahora en serio, a que espera el hujo de puta italiano?


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Abr 2022)

Ellos hacen lo que quieren en ataque,el Madrid defiende pésimo...


----------



## brickworld (26 Abr 2022)

Va a sacar a Rodrigo a krros le deja Pal final por el pobre Ceballos


----------



## Suprimo (26 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ellos hacen lo que quieren en ataque,el Madrid defiende pésimo...



Aquí es donde vendría bien la posessió


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Abr 2022)

DEJA A KROOS!!!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

El brazuqilla esta para que lo cambien


----------



## Th89 (26 Abr 2022)

Al tractor no tiene pelotas de quitarle hoy parece.

Peleletotti


----------



## fachacine (26 Abr 2022)

Joder Rodrygo hoy no elige nada bien


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

Camavinga no puede jugar con kroos.

Que no cojones que no. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suprimo (26 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> DEJA A KROOS!!!



Rodrygo tampoco es que haya destacado en nada...


----------



## Silluzollope (26 Abr 2022)

Tampoco es tan mal cambio. Rodrygo va a marcar en el Bernabéu y ahora con un centro del campo de 4 debería mejorar la cosa.
Y si no siempre puede meter a Ceballos en el descuento


----------



## Gorrión (26 Abr 2022)

El Segarro está lesionado.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (26 Abr 2022)

Ancelotti a la puta calle a final de temporada. 

Me da, igual si gana la liga y la Champions. 

A la puta calle el viejo mierda.


----------



## feps (26 Abr 2022)

Ancelotti, vete a Milán, so inútil.


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Ancelotti a la puta calle a final de temporada.
> 
> Me da, igual si gana la liga y la Champions.
> 
> A la puta calle el viejo mierda.



Y kroos con el 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Th89 (26 Abr 2022)

Hoy es el día de Bale, es un partido tan esperpéntico que igual sale hasta bien.


----------



## brickworld (26 Abr 2022)

Joooooderrr otra vez kroos


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

Se acabó 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HArtS (26 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Se acabó
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



4-2?


----------



## Suprimo (26 Abr 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Hoy es el día de Bale, es un partido tan esperpéntico que igual sale hasta bien.



Además de que aquí no le van a pitar, una presión menos...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Abr 2022)

*ERROR DE KROOS = GOL DE CITY *
*
HIJO DE PUTAAAAA ANCELOTIIIIII HIJO DE PUTAAAAAAA
*
*Y SACA A RODRYGO *


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

Ireible lo de Kroos: Vaya hijos de puta.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Abr 2022)

Se han parado los del Madric.... Vaya pringaos....


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Abr 2022)

Se la come Courtois como un campeón


----------



## Octubrista (26 Abr 2022)

Jo, jo, se creen que el árbitro es español...

Y Curtois se agacha.


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> *ERROR DE KROOS = GOL DE CITY *
> *
> HIJO DE PUTAAAAA ANCELOTIIIIII HIJO DE PUTAAAAAAA
> *
> *Y SACA A RODRYGO *



Estaba claro, este hijo de puta de Ancelotti no puede seguir un minuto más.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> *ERROR DE KROOS = GOL DE CITY *
> 
> *HIJO DE PUTAAAAA ANCELOTIIIIII HIJO DE PUTAAAAAAA*
> 
> *Y SACA A RODRYGO *



pero hay que dejarlo claro: Llega tarde, se coloca mal y solo tira la pelota para atras.


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

Es que no lo entiendo, se relaja el shitty y el madrid le sigue la corriente... Hasta que la han vuelto a clavar, y no se que se quedan mirando la defensa del madrit si no ha pitado el arbitro...


----------



## fachacine (26 Abr 2022)

Es increible


----------



## brickworld (26 Abr 2022)

Se huele el 2-8


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Abr 2022)

la defensa dantesca


----------



## Chichimango (26 Abr 2022)

Si fuese de otro equipo firmaría el 4-2, con el Madrid no me atrevo.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Abr 2022)

Lo que es de coña es lo de Crapvajal


----------



## mad2012 (26 Abr 2022)

Lo de Ancelotti con Kroos es una puta vergüenza


----------



## artemis (26 Abr 2022)

Por que no quitan a Kroos?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Abr 2022)

Que bien kroos quedándose parado pensando que habían pitado falta....competitividad ante todo.

Metes a bale y en dos carreras ellos se ven obligados a retrasar líneas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Abr 2022)

Pero si es que ellos llegan fácil,y los dos del Madrid han sido de los que no entran nunca,no tiene llegadas claras...es imposible ganar así


----------



## brickworld (26 Abr 2022)

El abuelos FC la ha cagado otro vez y con el CA y el enchufado de DA pues lo mismo


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (26 Abr 2022)

No me jodas Courtois ni se ha movido , esa era suya coño.


----------



## Sefarad (26 Abr 2022)

Ya puede el Madrid centrarse en la liga este finde porque el partido de vuelta con el shity no lo levanta ni con 5kg de viagra


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (26 Abr 2022)

Yo firmo el 4-2. La concentracion defensiva es nula.


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que bien kroos quedándose parado pensando que habían pitado falta....competitividad ante todo.
> 
> Metes a bale y en dos carreras ellos se ven obligados a retrasar líneas.



Kroos es amigo del mea colonias lo dije.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepetemete (26 Abr 2022)

No, pero en serio, que mierda de defensa tiene el Real Madrid??


----------



## feps (26 Abr 2022)

Ancelotti FUERA

Él y sólo él ha tirado esta eliminatoria. Es un cagón con las vacas sagradas.


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

Increible, pero recordaros: Que han hecho Kroos y Modric? Que han hecho.

Si hoy no estuvieran vini y benzema estariamos 4-0


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Abr 2022)

LO de Mendy en un tiempo hacia aca es para pensarselo, donde tiene la cabeza este hombre, porque en el fútbol parece que no.


----------



## Octubrista (26 Abr 2022)

La defensa del Madrid consigue que un tipo con nombre moro, casi marque un gol maradoniano.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Abr 2022)

Necesita cambios sí o sí para parar el partido, que se pierdan literalmente minvtos...


----------



## Linsecte2000 (26 Abr 2022)

Qué desastre nan0.


----------



## HArtS (26 Abr 2022)

Sefarad dijo:


> Ya puede el Madrid centrarse en la liga este finde porque el partido de vuelta con el shity no lo levanta ni con 5kg de viagra



Para la vuelta Camavinga, Valverde, Casemiro y Modric titulares en el mediocampo.

Salir con un cuchillo en la boca desde el primer instante y quizá se puede remontar.


----------



## Th89 (26 Abr 2022)

Necesitamos un cambio que sea una mezcla entre Maradona y Pelé para salir con algo positivo de hoy.


----------



## brickworld (26 Abr 2022)

Pero que queréis de un tipo que se acojona porque kroos se carga en su puta madre y se queda tan pancho?
Y para más INRI el enchufado del hijo viéndolas venir


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Abr 2022)

Que cambió de camavinga...y suplente por el alemán...


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Para la vuelta Camavinga, Valverde, Casemiro y Modric titulares en el mediocampo.
> 
> Salir con un cuchillo en la boca desde el primer instante y quizá se puede remontar.



Con este hijo de puta italiano?

Lo dudo 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mecanosfera (26 Abr 2022)

Hay que ir por lo menos a por el 4-3


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Abr 2022)

Jajajajaja quita a Modric y no a kroos, anda a mamarla...


----------



## Fiodor (26 Abr 2022)

Si el City no hubiera fallado tanto, el resultado sería de humillación histórica... Los dos goles a favor y sus fallos nos están salvando...


----------



## fachacine (26 Abr 2022)

Con 3-2 nos hemos ido atrás para mantener el resultado


----------



## Señor Moscoso (26 Abr 2022)

HIJO DE PUTA CARLETOOOOOO


----------



## brickworld (26 Abr 2022)

Kroos INTOCABLE!!


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

Modric out ceballos in


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

Yo sinceramente ponia a Ceballos por Kroos,...


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajajajaja quita a Modric y no a kroos, anda a mamarla...



Es un alineador y un MIERDA EL ITALIANO 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vikingo2016 (26 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Se acabó
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



El campeón de Europa este año será el Liverpool.


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

Hostia que sale Ceballos, he acertado.


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

El kross le tiene amenazado al acheloti...


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Abr 2022)

Bueno, han llegado a semis, a hora a rematar la liga el domingo y fin de temporada.


----------



## petro6 (26 Abr 2022)

Esta elimintoria no la remonta ni Galactus.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Abr 2022)

¿ Sabéis si el Rubi o el Geri tienen mano en la UEFA ???... Es para que os echen una manita o algo, o una llamadita a los arbis...


----------



## brickworld (26 Abr 2022)

Joderrr otra flor


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> El campeón de Europa este año será el Liverpool.



Si nos quitamos al mierda italiano y al Hijo lo firmó.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## manutartufo (26 Abr 2022)

Tenía que haber quitado a Kross desde el minuto uno.


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El kross le tiene amenazado al acheloti...



No está para jugar a este ritmo un partido, solo media parte.


----------



## fachacine (26 Abr 2022)

Quita a Modric en lugar de Kroos, este entrenador no puede seguir 1 segundo más


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

PENALTY


----------



## feps (26 Abr 2022)

Tchouaméni, Valverde y Camavinga tiene que ser el centro del campo en verano. Ancelotti y la CMK, a Benidorm.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Abr 2022)

Jajajajajaj....

Si antes hablo... Penalti.... Jajjajajaja


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

11 meter,...


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Abr 2022)

Potra infinita...

Lo falla este hijo de puta,lo veo


----------



## brickworld (26 Abr 2022)

Que la tire kroos con dos cojones


----------



## Linsecte2000 (26 Abr 2022)

Nunca deis por mverto al Madric, parte II


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

Penalti


----------



## Suprimo (26 Abr 2022)

Bueno, al menos hay penaltito


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

Si mete gol benzema, estamos dentro


----------



## PORRON (26 Abr 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Kroos INTOCABLE!!



ANTONIO SE ENFADO EL OTRO DÍA CON CACHALOTTI. ATE CABOS.


----------



## ironpipo (26 Abr 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Salir con un cuchillo en la boca desde el primer instante y quizá se puede remontar.



Ancelotti perdió una final yendo Arriba por 3 goles al descanso. No lo olvidéis jamás.


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Abr 2022)

Puffff


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Abr 2022)

Vacilada del Amego....


----------



## HArtS (26 Abr 2022)

Saca a Modric...

Kroos es el dom de Ancelotti o qué?


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

GOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

La verdad es que pitar eso como penalti...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Abr 2022)

pero que narices


----------



## Chichimango (26 Abr 2022)

Jojojo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

Joder chavales que yo lo veo con retardo


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Abr 2022)

Mira que si este partido no acaba en derrota...


----------



## Th89 (26 Abr 2022)

Voy a empezar a rezarle a Odín.

Esto es surrealista


----------



## petro6 (26 Abr 2022)

jajajajajajja, ha llegado Galactus. Vaya broma de partido.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (26 Abr 2022)

Se puso nervioso y tal


----------



## HArtS (26 Abr 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> La verdad es que pitar eso como penalti...



Mano despegada del cuerpo. Así es el reglamento actual.


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> La verdad es que pitar eso como penalti...


----------



## brickworld (26 Abr 2022)

Vaya cojonazos esto ni es fútbol ni es nah al final kroos termina el partido tan pancho


----------



## Lomo Plateado (26 Abr 2022)

Están diciendo en el canal americano hispano que no es penalty! Loooool


----------



## Señor Moscoso (26 Abr 2022)

Falta el tercero pars la gloria del Profeta


----------



## fachacine (26 Abr 2022)

Vamos hostia, a pesar de Carletto, vamos hostias


----------



## Suprimo (26 Abr 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> La verdad es que pitar eso como penalti...



¿Tenía la mano pegada o algo  ?


----------



## Sefarad (26 Abr 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Pero que queréis de un tipo que se acojona porque kroos se carga en su puta madre y se queda tan pancho?
> Y para más INRI el enchufado del hijo viéndolas venir



Anda mira, pues hay bastantes oportunidades!


----------



## brickworld (26 Abr 2022)

Dice carletton piensa piensa  se lo dirá a kroos claro...


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Tenía la mano pegada o algo  ?



LA tenia estirada...


----------



## Gorrión (26 Abr 2022)

Pero que TROLAZOS

SEGARRO!


----------



## petro6 (26 Abr 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Están diciendo en el canal americano hispano que no es penalty! Loooool



Putos tiraflechas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Abr 2022)

Esta rotisimo Benzema...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Abr 2022)

El Amego está cascao...


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

El otro dia fallo benzema dos penalty seguidos, hoy ha querido asegurar  

4-3, y queda el partido de vuelta en el bernabeu, una eliminatoria dura 180 min, y quien perdona ocasiones, ya se sabe...


----------



## Linsecte2000 (26 Abr 2022)

Menuda verbena la defensa del madric...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

Espero que Alaba se ponga de lateral izquierdo por Mendy el año que viene.


----------



## Andr3ws (26 Abr 2022)

Esto es acojonante, baño histórico, baile de aquí te espero, y en el 80 esto es un 1-0.

Lo del Madrid en CL y más este año es completamente absurdo.


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

Con esta defensa no se como seguimos vivos 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fachacine (26 Abr 2022)

El hijo de puta de Mendy se pone a hacer ruletas


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Abr 2022)

No podía de faltar la majia der penaltito


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

Va a entrar asencio...


----------



## brickworld (26 Abr 2022)

Ausencia por kroos ten cojones carletoo a ver ...


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

Entra ausencio...


----------



## Suprimo (26 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> LA tenia estirada...



A eso voy, en el aire es dificil justificar nada


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

Cuidado sale Ausencio


----------



## Octubrista (26 Abr 2022)

Jo, jo, Carletto tiene buena florestería...


----------



## feps (26 Abr 2022)

Ancelotti se tiene que ir. En el Bernabéu la volverá a cagar. ¿De qué sirve tener unas malas bestias si pones a muertos?


----------



## petro6 (26 Abr 2022)

Si marca Ausencio hago el camino de Santiago en tanga.


----------



## Rediooss (26 Abr 2022)

Benzema cojo es más peligroso, que espere el otro.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Cuidado sale Ausencio



Pues poca broma, que los minvtos finales pueden ser del Madrit, ahora que se marque gol...


----------



## ironpipo (26 Abr 2022)

41 loles en 41 partidos lleva Benzema
Se merece la copa el sólo


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Va a entrar asencio...



Un gol suyo y se coge tres moscosos....


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

Grande Vini


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Abr 2022)

Jajajaja ausencio...vinicius fuera...

Kroos titular


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Jo, jo, Carletto tiene buena florestería...


----------



## Lomo Plateado (26 Abr 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Putos tiraflechas.



Además creo que lo ha dicho el tonto que lo ha reclamado . Los comentaristas norteamericanos son la ñorda


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> 41 loles en 41 partidos lleva Benzema
> Se merece la copa el sólo



Y tb hay que decirlo, dando juego: Eso es importante.


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Un gol suyo y se coge tres moscosos....



Y el puente de mayo...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (26 Abr 2022)

Se quiere sacar un platino o algo Carleto queriendo empatar sin sacar a Kroos


----------



## Gorrión (26 Abr 2022)

VAMOS ASENSIO!


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajajaja ausencio...vinicius fuera...
> 
> Kroos titular



Q si cambia a kroos, luego se enfada el aleman


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Abr 2022)

Venga a por ese empate


----------



## Suprimo (26 Abr 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> 41 loles en 41 partidos lleva Benzema
> Se merece la copa el sólo



De momento ya es el máximo anotador del torneo


----------



## brickworld (26 Abr 2022)

Todos los que han salido tenían todavía más carreras y fuerza que el abuelo alemán


----------



## Raul83 (26 Abr 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Están diciendo en el canal americano hispano que no es penalty! Loooool



No tienen ni puta idea los panchitos


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

El descuento calentito


----------



## Vikingo2016 (26 Abr 2022)

El empate es lo único que puede dar vida al Madrid para conseguir llegar a la final.


----------



## Th89 (26 Abr 2022)

Zurdazo de Ausonia desde fuera y empatamos.


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

3 minutti


----------



## Rediooss (26 Abr 2022)

Le han metido 4 al Madrid y sigue vivo, no le pidáis más al Todopoderoso...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (26 Abr 2022)

Pep Guardiola, hijo de puta.

Cantan las gradas...


----------



## Octubrista (26 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Y el puente de mayo...



Ausencio, si marca, se pide la excedencia, como Bale e Isco.


----------



## Ritalapollera (26 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El descuento calentito



No podéis ser más SUBNORMALES






Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chichimango (26 Abr 2022)

Los del City tienen que estar flipando... la magia negra de la Maripepa es poderosa, pero la magia absurda de Ancholeti es más poderosa todavía.


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Abr 2022)

Es si es un milagro y no lo de los panes y los peces...


----------



## Linsecte2000 (26 Abr 2022)

3-1 en la vuelta, lo veyeo...


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> El empate es lo único que puede dar vida al Madrid para conseguir llegar a la final.



Si el hijo de puta italiano sale en el Bernabeu con el inútil alemán averiado, estamos jodidos.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

Lo que esta claro es que no viene Haaland: Teniendo a Mbappe, a Vini y a este Benzema al70% nos da para 3 anyos. El problema no esta en la defensa, esta en la media.


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

Un mena salta al campo...


----------



## Th89 (26 Abr 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Pep Guardiola, hijo de puta.
> 
> Cantan las gradas...



En cada campo de España menos la Pocilga se tendría que cantar cada fin de semana.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Abr 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Pep Guardiola, hijo de puta.
> 
> Cantan las gradas...



Si despues de tantos millones no consigue la orejona el jeque tambien lo acabara cantando...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Abr 2022)

Pase lo que pase el Madrid ha ganado esta champions, menudo torneo ha echo el madrid.


----------



## brickworld (26 Abr 2022)

Vaya cojonazos mantener al alemán todo el partido


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

Joder el nacho ese, que poco me gusta...


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Lo que esta claro es que no viene Haaland: Teniendo a Mbappe, a Vini y a este Benzema al70% nos da para 3 anyos. El problema no esta en la defensa, esta en la media.



Y la perla del Mónaco.Lo firmo pero fuera el italiano e hijo.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

Y Ancelotti, el gran hijo de puta, esta contento porque si pierde la eliminatoria por uno o dos goles, se va a quedar porque va a ganar la liga y va a decir que ha llegado hasta SF y ha caido contra un gran equipo por muy poco.

Vaya jodienda.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Tenía la mano pegada o algo  ?



No digo que no sea penalti con el reglamento actual, pero con lo que cuesta marcar un gol, que se regalen asi...


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Y la perla del Mónaco.Lo firmo pero fuera el italiano e hijo.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Yo solo firmo que se vayan los 3 del medio del campo: Menuda mafia.


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

Casi le pega el chicle el anceloti al guardiloca en el saludo


----------



## Th89 (26 Abr 2022)

A ver si algún buen samaritano le mete algo a Kroos para la vuelta y nos ahorramos ir remando los 90 minutos.


----------



## Fiodor (26 Abr 2022)

Un milagro, este resultado es un milagro. Todo abierto para la vuelta...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Abr 2022)

Bueno....

Salís vivos y sigue todo abierto....

La vuelta o es epiquísima o es un hundimiento total.... Estará guay de ver....


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

Hemos sobrevivido inexplicablemente.


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

Resultado de mierda para el Shitty


----------



## Malvender (26 Abr 2022)

#nuncadesporperdidoalmadrid


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

Estamos vivos a, pesar de Ancelotti e hijo y el inútil de kroos.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fachacine (26 Abr 2022)

Nos hemos escapado vivos, resultado cojonudo pa la mierda de entrenador que tenemos


----------



## Hamtel (26 Abr 2022)

Vaya defensa más buena tienen estos superequipos


----------



## petro6 (26 Abr 2022)

Se podrá decir lo que sea de Amapolotti, pero el retratado es la marica calva. Menudo mierdas.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (26 Abr 2022)

increible 3 goles sin rascar bola


----------



## Otrasvidas (26 Abr 2022)

Asombroso.Tremebundo. Mayestático. Indescriptible. Lo hemos vuelto a hacer.


----------



## ironpipo (26 Abr 2022)

El puto city no tiene nada.
Con el pateti acabo pidiendo la hora, El Liverpool que le tiene tomada la matricula se los foia cada vez que puede, y hoy el Madrid jugando como el culo les ha metido 3 chicharros. En el templo de chamartin se van a cagar vivos como lo hacen año tras año.


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Joder el nacho ese, que poco me gusta...



La culpa ha sido de Carvajal que salió fuera de sitio intentado robar, de ahí viene la jugada. Increible con la mierda en defensa que han hecho y terminan 4-3, esto es el Madrid, mucho para lo que hay en plantilla.


----------



## Von Rudel (26 Abr 2022)

Flor en el culo


----------



## El Lonchafinista (26 Abr 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> increible 3 goles sin rascar bola



Mira las caras los del city..


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (26 Abr 2022)

Otra vez Carletta mariconeando con la Pepa.


----------



## Malvender (26 Abr 2022)

Pero es que debería estar completamente eliminado y sin embargo no lo está


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> El puto city no tiene nada.
> Con el pateti acabo pidiendo la hora, El Liverpool que le tiene tomada la matricula se los foia cada vez que puede, y hoy el Madrid jugando como el culo les ha metido 3 chicharros. En el templo de chamartin se vivos



Klopp es mucho Klopp.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Abr 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> El puto city no tiene nada.
> Con el pateti acabo pidiendo la hora, El Liverpool que le tiene tomada la matricula se los foia cada vez que puede, y hoy el Madrid jugando como el culo les ha metido 3 chicharros. En el templo de chamartin se cagan41 goles en 41 partidos vivos.



NO me sorprende, con ritmo arriba lo demuestran, el Madrid porque atacaban dos o tres máximo.


----------



## petro6 (26 Abr 2022)

Si el drogas plantea el mismo partido que en el Wakanda Stadium, le metemos 5.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Abr 2022)

*OTRA VEZ LO MISMO:

2 GENIALIDADES DE BENZEMA Y VINICIUS , MAS UN PENALTI DE REGALO

TAPAN LAS CAGADAS DE ESTE ENTRENADOR DE MIERDA LLAMADO ANCELOTTI*


----------



## feps (26 Abr 2022)

Con Tchouameni, Camavinga y Valverde, este equipo sería una apisonadora. Y sin Ancelotti.


----------



## Gorrión (26 Abr 2022)

Para como ha ido ni tan mal, para la vuelta recuperamos jugadores y se puede pasar.


----------



## josemanuelb (26 Abr 2022)

Han podido meternos un 6-1 tranquilamente y hemos salido vivos inexplicablemente en el alambre otra vez.

Dedice el Bernabéu.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (26 Abr 2022)

Absolutamente lamentable Ancelotti, el resultado milagroso , vamos a ver que alineación hace en el Bernabéu, aun que en Madrid la cosa es distinta por el ambiente, solo espero que el hijo puta no tenga bajas , por que ahí se pierde.


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Abr 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No digo que no sea penalti con el reglamento actual, pero con lo que cuesta marcar un gol, que se regalen asi...



Antes tambie´n se pitaban cuando saltabas con la mano por el aire tan fuera de sitio, otro tema son las que dan en rechaces, etc con las manos bajadas.


----------



## fred (26 Abr 2022)

Si no ha cambiado la política de Real Madrid tv este partido no lo repiten no? una pena.


----------



## Cormac (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (26 Abr 2022)

La putada es que han quitado el valor doble de los goles, si no sería un resultado bastante bueno.

Falta que en la vuelta no nos metan 3 goles al empezar las partes. Si mejoramos eso tenemos opciones.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (26 Abr 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Mira las caras los del city..



YA SABEN LO QUE LES VA A PASAR EN EL BERNABEU


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Abr 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Vaya defensa más buena tienen estos superequipos



Quizás tambie´n sea porque los atacantes son diferentes.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Abr 2022)

como puede jugar el tractor kroos todo el partido??? todooo?????

desde el minuto 1 tiene que salir camavinga joderrr yaaa
y el centro del campo es solido : valverde camavinga modric
y si viene touchameni : modric la mitad de los partidos al banquillo


----------



## spam (26 Abr 2022)

Seguimos vivos. En la vuelta hay que ser un huracán.


----------



## Chispeante (26 Abr 2022)

Lo mejor, que seguimos vivos y con opciones y la capacidad para competir esté el partido como esté. Después del baño de los primeros 20 minutos nos veía fuera. Lo peor, que nos metan cuatro goles en unas semifinal de Copa de Europa. La defensa del Madrid ha estado horrorosa, es que ni siquiera Courtois ha tenido su mejor día.

Ellos se van con ventaja, pero escocidos, porque si después de meter cuatro goles te vas sin la eliminatoria resuelta, te quedas con una senación un poco meh. La cosa está difícil, pero puede pasar de todo.


----------



## Rediooss (26 Abr 2022)

Los del City salían del campo con una cara que si uno no sabe el resultado pensaría que han perdido el partido, les han dejado salir con vida... y lo saben


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Abr 2022)

Final City - Líverpool?

A ver qué es capaz de hacer el Villareal...


----------



## 4motion (26 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Con Tchouameni, Camavinga y Valverde, este equipo sería una apisonadora. Y sin Ancelotti.



Este inútil no puede liderar ese Madrid.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## petro6 (26 Abr 2022)

Esta derrrota es casi una victoria, sobretodo moral.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Abr 2022)

os imaginais el resultado del partido
si llegan a jugar kroos y casemiro????

por eso digo que ojala casemiro siga lesionado para la semana que viene
y si alguien de dentro del madrid pudiera dar una de estas patadas tontas pero eficaces a kroos en algun entrenamiento 
seria ya ganador!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Abr 2022)

Final City - Líverpool?

A ver qué es capaz de hacer mañana el Villareal...


----------



## HDR (26 Abr 2022)

Qué puta angustia.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Abr 2022)

La Guardiloca estaba desquiciada.... No sé si es que el consolador que se debe haber metido por el culo lo tenía a revoluciones altas... Estaba histérica la muy zorra...


----------



## artemis (26 Abr 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Esta derrrota es casi una victoria, sobretodo moral.



Hostia te pareces a los de la Xavineta


----------



## Walter Sobchak (26 Abr 2022)

Si con la mierda que hemos hecho hoy perdemos de uno creo que estamos en la final.


----------



## Otrasvidas (26 Abr 2022)

Eso sí, ha quedado claro esta noche que el Shitty va en serio y al sistema defensivo hay que darle un par de vueltas. Pero qué gozada, niño. Igualito que los Manchester City- Paleti.


----------



## Raul83 (26 Abr 2022)

Qué falta hace un defensa ALTO. Que fichen a Haalnd y lo pongan de defensaXD


----------



## petro6 (26 Abr 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Hostia te pareces a los de la Xavineta



Tronco, que nos han podido meter 8..jajaja


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

La defensa horripla, el medio campo inexistente. Pero sobretodo mencion especial para Kroos y Mendy, nulidad absoluta, no es que juguemos con 9, el rival juega con 13.


----------



## feps (26 Abr 2022)

Hay que jugar con once tíos que se coman el campo y estén a tope físicamente. Eso implica dejar fuera a un montón de vacas sagradas, cosa que Ancelotti no va a hacer. Si hay que jugar con once negros, se juega. Quiero once Camavingas, no once Kroos. 

El fichaje de Tchouameni es imprescindible.


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

Mi analisis,

lo primero y es muy importante, el City en la segunda parte ha presionado mucho mas arriba y nosotros no hemos podido salir del area. El City ha jugado muy contenido en la primera parte y ni asi han podido mantener la compostura Kroos y Modric.

Quizas nos hemos rallado con Kroos, pero el partido de Modric es lamentable. No os habeis fijado que Ceballos lo ha hecho mucho mejor que el en el tiempo en el que ha estado en el campo?

Seguimos vivos, aqui en el amazon prime alemania estan retransmitiendo el partido y estan diciendo que el madrid, como siempre, sabe competir en estos partidos, aun cuando las cosas no salen como se esperan.

Pero esto ha sido como los 2 partidos de PSG y el partido de vuelta del chelsea: Nos han meado en la cara y Carletto ha esperado hasta el 80 para hacer 2 cambios fundamentales: Camavinga y Ceballos que han sabido aguantar el chaparron.

Sin embargo, me gustaria dejar claro, que el problema no es de la defensa: El problema esta en la media, que solo sabe echarla para atras, reduce el campo y facilita la presion del city: A mi no me gustaria ser Carvajal, Militao y Alaba.


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

*Tiene suerte de que no le hayan caído más*


----------



## Suprimo (26 Abr 2022)

Hay una cosa que parece que no se quiere recordar aquí, el Shitty lleva toda la eliminatoria con cero goles en contra en un total de cuatro partidos hasta hoy que el Madrit le ha metido *TRES *goles de una sentada en sólo 90'


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Abr 2022)

Que te casquen 4 chicharracos, que pudieron ser 7...


----------



## Edu.R (26 Abr 2022)

Todos sabéis que no hay situación PEOR para un rival del Real Madrid que esta.

Le puedes matar varias veces, no lo haces y le dejas teniendo que hacer una remontada en el Bernabeu.

El silencio del Etihad después del 4-3 es jodidamente revelador.


----------



## Malvender (26 Abr 2022)

NO homo, bueno él sí


----------



## HATE (26 Abr 2022)

Lo de la defensa del Madrid hoy ha sido dantesco. Pero los cabrones siguen con vida.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Abr 2022)

saliendo el centro del campo de inicio : valverde camavinga modric
y estando la defensa bien , no un coladero como nunca habia visto salvo el 0-4 del farsa
podemos pasar la eliminatoria

joder que el atletico demostro que el city es ganable perfectamente coño!

pero como el hijo puta anceloti vuelva a poner de titular a kroos 70 minutos 
y encima la defensa siga dormida
estamos fuera


----------



## Mecanosfera (26 Abr 2022)

Se confirma la hipótesis de que el mayor enemigo del Madrid es el Madrid. Se pasará la eliminatoria no en función de lo que haga el City, sino de lo que haga el Madrid. Total, que seguimos en el casillero de salida: la vuelta puede ser un 0-5 o un 5-0, tranquilamente. Esto es impredecible.

La buena noticia: dependemos de nosotros mismos. La mala noticia: dependemos de nosotros mismos.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (26 Abr 2022)

Qué sufrimiento, qué sufrimiento...

Ha sido más o menos como el día contra el PSG en París. Baño del quince que nos dan, pero salimos vivos. Ellos no tenían cara de felicidad total al terminar, señal que saben que lo van a tener que pelear en Madrid, y ya han visto lo que les pasó a Chelsea y PSG.

Nuestro centro del campo es inferior al de ellos, que son muy buenos. Ya lo habéis dicho todo sobre la CMK. Ellos presionan más y mejor. Nosotros seguimos enganchados a la eliminatoria gracias a Benzema y Vinicius, como lleva pasando todo el curso. Esta vez Courtuois no ha estado celestial y se ha comido 4, que pudieron ser más.

Siendo positivos, me vale decir lo mismo que el día que volvimos de París: tenemos 90' para hacer un gol más que ellos. No es imposible. A ver si estamos bien físicamente para ese día. Espero que no arriesgue en la Liga ni lo más mínimo, todo Dios entre algodones y a darlo todo.


----------



## manutartufo (26 Abr 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Pep Guardiola, hijo de puta.
> 
> Cantan las gradas...



No les faltan razón...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Si con la mierda que hemos hecho hoy perdemos de uno creo que estamos en la final.



Ese es el argumento que van a empezar repetir como subnormales toda la prensa del Madrid. Como salgamos como hoy nos meten otros 4.


----------



## 11kjuan (26 Abr 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Necesitamos un cambio que sea una mezcla entre Maradona y Pelé para salir con algo positivo de hoy.



Ausencio ????


----------



## qbit (26 Abr 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Si con la mierda que hemos hecho hoy perdemos de uno creo que estamos en la final.











El madridista, muy poco elogiado, que Guardiola pone a la altura de Benzema, Kroos y Modric


El técnico catalán nombró, obviamente, a Kroos, Benzema y Modric; también a Alaba, pero hay un quinto que nunca está en el grupo de más halagados.



as.com





Eso es de antes del partido.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (26 Abr 2022)

Vinicius hablando en la tele..... Creo que es físico teórico molecular ¿ no ???...


----------



## qbit (26 Abr 2022)

Victoria agridulce para ellos, luego derrota no muy amarga para nosotros.


----------



## Malvender (26 Abr 2022)

En united kingdom les ha quedado cara de idiotas porque hoy era para un 6-1 tranquilamente


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Que te casquen 4 chicharracos, que pudieron ser 7...



La suerte del campeon  tendra ahora tmb la culpa el madrid que el city ha fallado tanta ocasion de gol


----------



## 8=> (26 Abr 2022)

Al Madrid le llaman L'immortale.

Es una leyenda, no puedes matarlo nunca.

Porque ya está muerto.

Nadie se cree que vayamos a remontar otra vez.

Pero y si sí?

Hasta los cojones de sufrir.


----------



## feps (26 Abr 2022)

El mayor enemigo del Madrid es su técnico. Caeremos en el Bernabéu estrepitosamente porque es un cabezón indigno de este escudo.


----------



## HDR (26 Abr 2022)

- Lo de los primeros 20 minutos del Madrid es para echarlos del club a todos, jugadores y cuerpo técnico.
NO PUEDES SALIR ASÍ A UNAS SEMIFINALES DE CHAMPIONS
EL PARTIDO MÁS IMPORTANTE DE LA TEMPORADA DESPUÉS DE LA FINAL DE CHAMPIONS
HAY QUE SER HIJO DE PUTA


- Carvajal está hecho una chatarra.

- El Madrid estos partidos los juega bien con 4-4-2, no con 4-3-3. A Ancelotti no le entra en la cabecita. Ya estaba yo echando de menos a Camavinga en el minuto 20, pensando "Camavinga por Rodrygo, Camavinga por Rodrygo"... Primer cambio del Madrid, minuto 80: Camavinga por Rodrygo.
Es cabezón el italiano, no aprende de los errores.

- Benzema parece un checheno.

- Sin Casemiro no hay contención en el centro del campo, razón de más para poner 4 y no 3.

- El escudo ha evitado en torno a 8 goles, así a ojo. Puede que 12.



- El sábado, Conjura en el Bernabéu.



¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ESTA CHAMPIONS SE TIENE QUE GANAR!!!!!!!! NO HAY OTRA OPCIÓN

JODER


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Abr 2022)

En el Cuernabeu le van a meter otros 4 a Courtois.

A ver si Er Trampas es capaz de hacerle otros 3 al caga coloñas


----------



## brickworld (26 Abr 2022)

Estáis soñando para la vuelta será la CMK como siempre y la defensa igual y los tres de arriba clavados  

A rezar al moro amego que tenga su noche


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> saliendo el centro del campo de inicio : valverde camavinga modric
> y estando la defensa bien , no un coladero como nunca habia visto salvo el 0-4 del farsa
> podemos pasar la eliminatoria
> 
> ...



Ja,ja,ja, 

Lo sabes y lo sabes bien: Casemiro, Kroos y Modric. Y pondra a Valverde, porque sabe que el sistema en ese caso no se mantiene; y en la segunda parte, pase lo que pase, pondra a Camavinga y a Rodrygo.

Estais avisados.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (26 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Todos sabéis que no hay situación PEOR para un rival del Real Madrid que esta.
> 
> Le puedes matar varias veces, no lo haces y le dejas teniendo que hacer una remontada en el Bernabeu.
> 
> El silencio del Etihad después del 4-3 es jodidamente revelador.



Pues en mi tele se escuchaba "Pep Guardiola, hijo de puta". No sé cuál será la traducción porque no hablo inglés.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Abr 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> ...
> 
> Siendo positivos, me vale decir lo mismo que el día que volvimos de París: tenemos 90' para hacer un gol más que ellos. No es imposible. A ver si estamos bien físicamente para ese día. *Espero que no arriesgue en la Liga ni lo más mínimo, todo Dios entre algodones y a darlo todo.*




que te juegas a que el hijo puta anceloti saca de titulares el sabado en liga a: benzema vinicius rodrygo valverde modric kroos ..... vamos al equipo titular

el sabado es para salir con el castilla directamente!!


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Vinicius hablando en la tele..... Creo que es físico teórico molecular ¿ no ???...



_He coido mucho e e _(Comentando su gol)


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Abr 2022)

El partido que hemos visto hoy le da toda la razón a Er Cholo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 Abr 2022)

Si en septiembre me dice alguien que a 30 de abril tenemos la liga matemáticamente ganada y en Champions hemos eliminado al PSG y al Chelsea, y nos queda un partido en el Bernabéu contra el City con un sólo gol de desventaja, le pido el teléfono de su camello. Lo digo para poner las cosas en perspectiva y tal.


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

Eso si, la gente aqui en alemania, estan flipando con el partido: 7 goles en unas semifinales con 2 equipos del mas alto nivel.


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

Ja,ja, ahora han comparado a Kroos y De Bruyne y se han partido la caja: Que hijos de puta


----------



## qbit (26 Abr 2022)

Ha metido el penalty cuando hacía falta. Contra el Osasuna no hizo falta pues ganamos igual.


----------



## petro6 (26 Abr 2022)

y tirarle piedras al autobús inglés, cómo en los viejos tiempos.


----------



## feps (26 Abr 2022)

Qué bien vendrían PCRs positivas en una semana para Carletto, Kroos y Casemiro.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (26 Abr 2022)

Balboa y Pedrerol broncazo a gritos en directo en el chiringuito inside de Youtube. 

Balboa le echo cojones y no se calló. 

Es posible que hoy sea su último día trabajando en el programa.


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

Joder, ya estan calentando el partido de vuelta: Cuidado, que a lo mejor con el Bernabeu cantando y el ambiente infernal previo al partido, hasta se acojonan los del city.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Qué bien vendrían PCRs positivas en una semana para Carletto, Kroos y Casemiro.



Yo flipo con algunos. El Madrid ha sido un despiporre defensivo sin Casemiro y la semana que viene queréis más.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Abr 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Balboa y Pedrerol broncazo a gritos en directo en el chiringuito inside de Youtube.
> 
> Balboa le echo cojones y no se calló.
> 
> Es posible que hoy sea su último día trabajando en el programa.



Me quedaré un ratito a verlo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Abr 2022)

Y en el Calderón dejamos nuestra puerta a cero.

No logramos perforarles por suerte pa ellos, y porque el VAR no quiso revisar un penalti como una catedral a Correita.

No os digo que lo superéis. Igualadlo.


----------



## fachacine (26 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> (...)
> Quizas nos hemos rallado con Kroos, (...)



No, no nos hemos rallado, nos hemos quedado cortos


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Balboa y Pedrerol broncazo a gritos en directo en el chiringuito inside de Youtube.
> 
> Balboa le echo cojones y no se calló.
> 
> Es posible que hoy sea su último día trabajando en el programa.



Si participas en Burbuja forero, es por que te lo permito, a pesar de que tergiverses y manipules. Vale?


----------



## Vikingo2016 (26 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Me quedaré un ratito a verlo.



Siguen en directo ahora.


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> No, no nos hemos rallado, nos hemos quedado cortos



Queria decir que de Modric no hemos dicho nada


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Siguen en directo ahora.



Donde esta balboa que lo acabo de poner y no sale


----------



## cebollo (26 Abr 2022)

La próxima semana Casemiro y 10 más.


----------



## feps (26 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo flipo con algunos. El Madrid ha sido un despiporre defensivo sin Casemiro y la semana que viene queréis más.



Con Kroos y sin Camavinga. Casemiro está lejos de ser el que fue, pero Ancelotti sigue sin querer verlo. El único que aguanta es Modric.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (26 Abr 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Donde esta balboa que lo acabo de poner y no sale



Ahora está hablando Balboa.


----------



## qbit (26 Abr 2022)

Pues el Manchester City tampoco parece tener tan buena defensa.


----------



## Vanatico (26 Abr 2022)

El Madrid ha sacado oro.
Los Ingleses en el Bernabeu se acordaran de las ocasiones falladas.


----------



## feps (26 Abr 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> La próxima semana Casemiro y 10 más.



Como no juegue Camavinga, nos caerán otros cuatro.


----------



## sociedadponzi (26 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> - El Madrid estos partidos los juega bien con 4-4-2, no con 4-3-3.



exacto sin centro del campo estas a merced del contrario, como hoy todo el partido


----------



## 8=> (26 Abr 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Balboa y Pedrerol broncazo a gritos en directo en el chiringuito inside de Youtube.
> 
> Balboa le echo cojones y no se calló.
> 
> Es posible que hoy sea su último día trabajando en el programa.



¿Qué ha dicho Balboda?

¿Pedrerol le ha dicho que su mujer es una rubia follanegros y se ha mosqueado?


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Abr 2022)

Er Cholo sacó el mismo resultado allí sin cansarnos demasiado. Y en el Metropolitano nuestra puerta a cero.

Si er City está en semis fue gracias al penalti a Correita que el VAR no quiso ni revisar siquiera...


----------



## qbit (26 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Y en el Calderón dejamos nuestra puerta a cero.
> 
> No logramos perforarles por suerte pa ellos, y porque el VAR no quiso revisar un penalti como una catedral a Correita.
> 
> No os digo que lo superéis. Igualadlo.



Ya lo hemos superado. Para perder en la ida por la mínima, al menos les hemos metido 3 goles y se ven vulnerables, y estamos en semifinales, no como tu equipo.


----------



## feps (26 Abr 2022)

Con tres centrocampistas: Camavinga, Valverde y Modric. Con cuatro, metería a Ceballos.

Pero el cabezón pondrá a la CMK.


----------



## Gorrión (26 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> ¿Qué ha dicho Balboda?
> 
> ¿Pedrerol le ha dicho que su mujer es una rubia follanegros y se ha mosqueado?



No ha pasado nada, es que Balboa a veces parece antimadridista, da mucho coraje el negro, porque dice que los goles del Madrid son por fallos de los otros, pero los goles de los otros no son por fallos del Madrid, es que lo otros son muy buenos.

A mi ese negro me toca las pelotas a veces, no lo entiendo.


----------



## 8=> (26 Abr 2022)

Pero qué ha pasado?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Abr 2022)

ahora ya si

mas serenamente y calmado opino que








..


.




.




..











...













...
















...







*ME CAGO EN TU PUTA MADRE ANCELOTI CABRON MISERABLE !!!!*

*ESTE EQUIPO TIENE QUE HACER AUTENTICAS MACHADAS HEROICAS A CADA CUAL MAYOR , PARA CONTRARRESTAR TUS CAGADAS TACTICAS Y TUS CAGADAS AL PONER A TUS NENES MIMADOS EMPEZANDO POR KROOS*


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Ya lo hemos superado. Para perder en la ida por la mínima, al menos les hemos metido 3 goles y se ven vulnerables, y estamos en semifinales, no como tu equipo.



Os han cascao 4 goles. Y no han sido 6 pues por...yo qué sé...

En el Cuernabeu os van a cascar otros 2 o 3 cono poco...

Te digo que a ver si sois capaces de perder la eliminatoria por la mínima. Igualarnos ya es imposipla, porque os han cascao 4 goles. A ver cuántos os caen en el Cuernabeu...y con Courtois en la portería...


----------



## petro6 (26 Abr 2022)

Ahora mismo tengo la sensación de que da igual lo que haga el City en el Bernabéus, que remontamos aunque jueguen Casemiro ,Tronki Troonks y su puta madre en bata.


----------



## feps (26 Abr 2022)

El Madrid va a caer en el Bernabéu por el cabezón de la ceja. Ya lo veréis.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Abr 2022)

Al Madrid le meten 4 y te gana la liga 

Al Madrid le meten 4 y va camino de ganar la Champions


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (26 Abr 2022)

Vamos tener que subir mucho el nivel para estar en París.

Que putos errores hemos tenido en defensa, joder.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (26 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ahora ya si
> 
> mas serenamente y calmado opino que
> 
> ...




Lo de kross es tremendo


----------



## qbit (26 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Os han cascao 4 goles. Y no han sido 6 pues por...yo qué sé...
> 
> En el Cuernabeu os van a cascar otros 2 o 3 cono poco...
> 
> Te digo que a ver si sois capaces de perder la eliminatoria por la mínima. Igualarnos ya es imposipla, porque os han cascao 4 goles. A ver cuántos os caen en el Cuernabeu...y con Courtois en la portería...



A ver, 1-0 es igual a 4-3 en cuanto a diferencia de goles, pero el equipo al menos no es cobarde y ataca en vez de dar vergüenza ajena. Por eso tenemos infinitas más Copaeuropas que nadie mientras que vosotros las habéis perdido todas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Abr 2022)

Ha sido un jodido coladero desde el minuto 1

es una jodida risión


----------



## feps (26 Abr 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Vamos tener que subir mucho el nivel para estar en París.
> 
> Que putos errores hemos tenido en defensa, joder.



Porque han llegado como aviones al área. ¿Y por qué han llegado así?

Por el cabezón que va a tirar el pase a la final.


----------



## Glokta (26 Abr 2022)

sin Casemula, era Camavinga por Rodrigo en el once inicial

en general la defensa ha sido un traje, perdían las marcas en todos los centros que lanzaban. Se ha notado que Alaba jugaba medio tocado todavía. Muy buen fichaje Rudiger para el año que viene, contra el Chelsea en la prorroga se nos quedo tambien una defensa que daba sudores fríos. También se me pone dura viendo el año que viene una delantera Vini-Karim-Mbappe

derrota muy dulce y nos vemos a la vuelta


----------



## Xequinfumfa (26 Abr 2022)

Yo ya solo creo en Juanito y en don Santiago Bernabeu.


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> A ver atontao, 1-0 es igual a 4-3 en cuanto a diferencia de goles, pero el equipo al menos no es cobarde y ataca en vez de dar vergüenza ajena. Por eso tenemos infinitas más Copaeuropas que nadie mientras que vosotros las habéis perdido todas.



ya, y la majia de El Trampas,


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Abr 2022)

que el mea coloñas os ha petao el cacas 4 veces


----------



## Xequinfumfa (26 Abr 2022)

Dicho esto: El Madrid se va a comer al City por los pies en el Bernabeu.


----------



## 8=> (26 Abr 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Sois unos flipaos el Madrid lo tiene muy jodido, como no empate el global en el primer tiempo con un cañonazo de Asensio o una genialidad de Benzema y se venga arriba, está muerto, el City no es el Chelsi en crisis ni el PSG de mierda de divas retiradas. Si el City empieza metiendo el 0-1, se acaba.



Echad a patadas a esta maricona novia del perro


----------



## feps (26 Abr 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Dicho esto: El Madrid se va a comer al City por los pies en el Bernabeu.



Previo cese del cabezón, claro.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (26 Abr 2022)

Otrosi: que en este equipo Kroos siga siendo titular y Camavinga no es para hacerselo mirar.


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

Bueno, reflexionando, creo que Ancelotti tiene que probar lo que he dicho anteriormente:

-- Carvajal --- Militao ---- Alaba ---- Mendy
-------- Valverde/Modric/Casemiro/Kroos ----------
----- Vini -------------------- Benzema ------------

Dejar pasar los minutos y dejarlo todo para los ultimos 30 minutos: Y en ese momento, si se necesitan goles poner a Camavinga, a Ceballos a Rodrygo y a su puta madre.

Eso es lo unico que tiene sentido para Ancelotti y para que pasemos pisando huevos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Porque han llegado como aviones al área. ¿Y por qué han llegado así?
> 
> Por el cabezón que va a tirar el pase a la final.




exactamente es eso
y es que eso es lo que pasó contra el PSG contra el chelsea y contra la farsa en el 0-4 : MEDIO CAMPO INEXISTENTE POR VIEJOS TROTONES Y POR ESO LLEGABAN LOS RIVALES A LA DEFENSA DEL MADRID EN CADA JUGADA

Y LO PEOR DE TODO ES ESO: QUE EL PUTO ANCELOTI NO APRENDE Y VOLVERA A REPETIR LA CAGADA DE PONER A VIEJOS EN EL CENTRO DEL CAMPO POR CUARTA O QUINTA VEZ SEGUIDAS!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Abr 2022)

No sé si en el Cuernabeu vamos a ver otro coladero como el de hoy, pero vamos, se ha visto a un mea coloñas demasiado superior y bastante más contento con Anchioloti que cuando tenía a Er Cholo delante, que se volvió to loca y montó el pollo


----------



## Squall Leonhart (26 Abr 2022)

Kroos no puede jugar titular en la vuelta, Carvajal lo mismo, ya no tiene nivel para jugar en el Madrid, hasta Lucas Vasquéz hace mejor trabajo, el Madrid lo tiene muy jodido, y si remonta no va a ser gracias a las genialidades de Ancelotti


----------



## ccc (26 Abr 2022)

Venga, echemos unas risas:

Las notas del partido de Champions entre el City y el Real Madrid | Defensa Central 

Modric un 9, Kroos un 6.

Y Vini un 7: Pero de verdad, escriben monos ahi?


----------



## 8=> (26 Abr 2022)

Militao, Mendy y Carvajal están para venderlos.

Kroos y Modric para partido homenaje.

Vinicius y el random de la derecha son malísimos, inútiles y ni siquiera defienden.

Jugamos con 9 todos los partidos.

Sin Valverde corriendo por todos perdíamos todos los partidos por goleada.

Vaya bestia es Valverde. La novia debe ser la mujer más feliz del mundo. Ese tío es la hiperbestia. Corre 90 minutos como un maratoniano pero a sprint y mete la pierna siempre.

Y el tercer gol suyo de Bernardo no debería valer. Se han parado todos y eso no es ley de la ventaja en absoluto.


----------



## Gorrión (26 Abr 2022)

Al City no le habían marcado ni un solo gol en los últimos 4 partidos...

Llega el Madrid jugando como el culo y le enchufa 3.


----------



## petro6 (26 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> No sé si en el Cuernabeu vamos a ver otro coladero como el de hoy, pero vamos, se ha visto a un mea coloñas demasiado superior y bastante más contento con Anchioloti que cuando tenía a Er Cholo delante, que se volvió to loca y montó el pollo



Lo que tienes que hacer es ir a chuparle la polla a cornudo Simione, lo mismo le encuentras subido en el autobús.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Abr 2022)

quinto mejor comentario en marca :

*Es increíble que solo hayamos perdido 4-3 con el planteamiento kamikaze de Ancelotti y su extrema tozudez en mantener a Kroos que sufría y sufría contra De Bruyne, lo importante es que Benzema está en modo Balón de oro y Vini esta otra vez a tope*

parece que la gente va viendo lo que pasa
me alegro
espero que alguien de dentro del madrid tambien lea el marca


----------



## 8=> (26 Abr 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Al City no le habían marcado ni un solo gol en los últimos 4 partidos...
> 
> Llega el Madrid jugando como el culo y le enchufa 3.



Si el Liverpool le metió 3 el otro día en la FA Cup chato. Y se pusieron 3-0 en veinte minutos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Venga, echemos unas risas:
> 
> Las notas del partido de Champions entre el City y el Real Madrid | Defensa Central
> 
> ...




ese periodiquillo es como la television del real madrid : un alabar al madrid y su juego y a su entrenador aunque salga goleado

y por supuesto un chuparle la polla a las viejas glorias

su imparcialidad es 0

de ahi ese ridiculo de un 9 sobre 10 a kroos
cuando sin exagerar, sin exagerar , es un 9 sobre 100 para kroos


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Abr 2022)

Estaba mucho más igualada la eliminatoria de cuartos. Nos robaron el penalti clarísimo que ni quisieron revisar a Correita, en el minuto 80 en el Metropolitano.

El City del mea coloña está en semis con calzador.

Pero El Trampas también, que vimos cositas VARbitratias de majia chula con el pesejé y el Chelsi.

La semifinal del calzador.

Por fúrbol veo ar City en la final. Por majia VARbitraria, no sé a quién le va a sonreir


----------



## Sefarad (26 Abr 2022)

El Madrid lo tiene hecho ya


----------



## ironpipo (26 Abr 2022)

La remontada ha empezado con el penalti del amego. Tirar un panenka en una semis de champions yendo por debajo del marcador y en campo del rival es una sacada de chorra que hace mucha pupa.


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Abr 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Lo que tienes que hacer es ir a chuparle la polla a cornudo Simione, lo mismo le encuentras subido en el autobús.




El cholo tenía razón.

Y en La Lija hay corrupción, en la federasión. y en champiñon hay majia VARbitraria, y rejlamentos saudís...y lo que no se pyede de saber...

por eso os llaman El Trampas


----------



## Gorrión (26 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Si el Liverpool le metió 3 el otro día en la FA Cup chato. Y se pusieron 3-0 en veinte minutos.



Champions.


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Abr 2022)

pero bueno, dejando a un lado la majia VARbitraria, el mea colonias muy superior. 4 enculadas son demasiao en la ida de semis. Es una risión total, un disparate.

A ver el Villareal si se lleva 4 mañana o lo hace mejor que El Trampas...


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Abr 2022)

Sólo os salva otra robontada


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

VEO AL MADRID EN LA FINAL CON EL VILLARREAL


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Abr 2022)

la majia del cuernabeu


----------



## petro6 (26 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> VEO AL MADRID EN LA FINAL CON EL VILLARREAL



Si pasa eso, se suicida media Cataluña..


----------



## cebollo (26 Abr 2022)

Yo llevo un Clemente dentro y en la vuelta mi centro del campo sería Casemiro Valverde Camavinga. 

Guardiola ha estado muy seco en la entrevista pospartido. No estaba tan frustrado desde que Figo conoció a Helen.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (26 Abr 2022)

Vaya partidazo.
Al alcance de pocos.


----------



## Epsilon69 (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## 8=> (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Uchiha Madara (26 Abr 2022)

Si el Madrid es mas sólido en defensa en la vuelta yo creo que pasamos. Ojalá Casemiro esté, a Kroos le vino grande la posición de 5.


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Abr 2022)

Final 

*City* - (me gustaría el Villareal pero no apuesto un duro) *Líverpool*


----------



## ironpipo (26 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> VEO AL MADRID EN LA FINAL CON EL VILLARREAL



El Stade de France lleno de banderas españolas.. 
HAGASE! 
CUMPLASE!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Abr 2022)

No se por qué tanto optimismo, es perfectamente posible que el Madrid vuelva a jugar de puta pena y pierda en el Bernabéu, y todos nos quedaremos, y la épica?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Abr 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Si pasa eso, se suicida media Cataluña..



y media valencia...


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Abr 2022)

Si el mea coloña os deja otra meadita en el cuernabeu, Anchieloti a la calle.


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

*Números de superclase mundial.*


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (26 Abr 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Sois unos flipaos el Madrid, lo tiene muy MUY jodido, como no empate el global en el primer tiempo con un cañonazo de Asensio o una genialidad de Benzema y se venga arriba, está muerto, el City no es el Chelsi en crisis ni el PSG de mierda de divas retiradas. No espereis una buena táctica de Ancelotti para remontar. Si el City empieza metiendo el 0-1, se acaba.



Deja los multis perro.


----------



## 8=> (26 Abr 2022)

GAZZETTA DELLO SPORT

El mejor partido del año, uno de los más emocionantes de la historia de la Champions League. El 4-3 con el que el Manchester City venció al Real Madrid en la ida de semifinales fue algo maravilloso, casi difícil de contar por su infinita belleza. Le gustaría dar las gracias al fútbol, también porque habrá otros 90 minutos en el Bernabéu que prometen ser igual de memorables. Al final, el resultado es un poco ajustado para el City, que tuvo algunos rebrotes locos que el Madrid luchó por contener. Pero no se puede menospreciar de ningún modo a una Real que nunca ha sido machacada y siempre ha encontrado la fuerza para no abandonar el partido. El primer tiempo con la joya del posible próximo Balón de Oro, Karim Benzema, después de que un Mahrez por momentos suntuoso pero no siempre lúcido en sus elecciones había tirado por la borda el 3-0 al contragolpe. Y luego en la final con el 4-2, cuando Laporte esencialmente dio el penalti del doblete a Benzema.









Sette gol, tanti fuoriclasse e una partita pazzesca: il City ne fa 4, ma Benzema tiene in corsa il Real


Citizens a tratti devastanti e per tre volte col doppio vantaggio, ma il rigore del francese col cucchiaio nel finale tiene aperta la corsa alla finale




www.gazzetta.it


----------



## 8=> (26 Abr 2022)

Yo lo que no entiendo es la regla de la mano involuntaria siendo penalty. Es absurda y muy injusta. No tiene sentido que siga existiendo, un accidente que destroza un partido, y se repite constantemente.


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Abr 2022)

lo de los panfletos de propaganda de El Trampas es increible.

El Atleti se lleva un 1-0 y todos los titulares *que estábamos muertos* y sepultaos, que el Cholo debía ser deportado...

hoy, le cascan 4 chicharros a El Trampas y los titulares de los panfletos de El Trampas, _*que 
están muy vivos...*_


----------



## Andr3ws (26 Abr 2022)

¿Quien está más contento tras el partido, elmeacolonia o el abuelo spaguetti?
Pues eso.


----------



## Andr3ws (26 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> lo de los panfletos de propaganda de El Trampas es increible.
> 
> El Atleti se lleva un 1-0 y todos los titulares *que estábamos muertos* y sepultaos, que el Cholo debía ser deportado...
> 
> ...



Con el partido lamentable del R Madrid le ha cascado 3 goles al City. 
¿Quien le ha metido 3 goles al City este año? 
¿El Atleti?
No compares a Dios con los gitanos.


----------



## petro6 (27 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> lo de los panfletos de propaganda de El Trampas es increible.
> 
> El Atleti se lleva un 1-0 y todos los titulares *que estábamos muertos* y sepultaos, que el Cholo debía ser deportado...
> 
> ...



Oa dieron cera porque no le metéis un gol ni a un equipo de octogenarias artríticas y hacéis un fútbol que produce cataratas el verlo.


----------



## Lake (27 Abr 2022)

La gazzetta delle esports más papista que el Papa ( o habría que decir más florentinista ? ...)
Intereses inconfesables en este Madrid italianizado ?...


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Abr 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Con el partido lamentable del R Madrid le ha cascado 3 goles al City.
> ¿Quien le ha metido 3 goles al City este año?
> ¿El Atleti?
> No compares a Dios con los gitanos.



que no te engañes. que desde el minuto 1 era un coladero.

que los panfletos de El Trampas odian al Atleti y al cholo, pero el Cholo tenía razón.

Sabes de lo que no hablaron los panfletos de El trampas? del penalti a Correita como una catedral en el Metropolitano que el VARbitrario no quiso revisar. Eso no apareció en ningún titular.

Estáis en el lado de la champions de los calzadores...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> que no te engañes. que desde el minuto 1 era un coladero.
> 
> que los panfletos de El Trampas odian al Atleti y al cholo, pero el Cholo tenía razón.
> 
> ...



no si yo estoy contigo
cholo quedate!
asi seguiremos viendo al patetico ser eso: patetico
y a mas pateticos todavia como tu comiendole la polla al cholo 
disfruta la polla


----------



## 8=> (27 Abr 2022)

Comentario más votado en el Guardian riéndose del Citeh.


----------



## PORRON (27 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Comentario más votado en el Guardian riéndose del Citeh.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1038809
> 
> ...



Traduzca


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no si yo estoy contigo
> cholo quedate!
> asi seguiremos viendo al patetico ser eso: patetico
> y a mas pateticos todavia como tu comiendole la polla al cholo
> disfruta la polla



A mí Anchelotti me cae fenomenal. No tengo nada contra él. Me parece un tío majete. Y me mola su careto con la ceja levantada.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Abr 2022)

A mi no me gusta personalizar. Pero vamos:

- El partido de Militao hoy es lamentable. A Alaba le disculpo porque ha forzado para jugar, pero lo de Militao ha sido un desastre absoluto sin paliativos. Ha sido el perfecto reflejo de una defensa digna del Fuenlabrada.
- Kroos lleva regular tirando a mal desde Navidades. Es verdad que es un jugador que suele hacerlo siempre bien, sin ser brillante, que parece que no está, pero bien. Pero estos 3-4 meses, ha bajado el nivel. 
- Mendy ni fu ni fa, pero yo creo que, como muchos, ha cumplido.

Casemiro en la vuelta nos va a dar mucha consistencia, ellos también van a mejorar en esa faceta. Necesitamos otro Bernabeu para pasar, eso si.


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Abr 2022)

pero si fuera fan de El Trampas...se me habría puesto hoy la ceja como la de Ancheloti


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Abr 2022)

Bueno, pues debacle gorda tiene que pasar para que el City pase la eliminatoria, con la mierda de partido que hemos realizado.

El que gane pasa, ni más ni menos, la única ventaja del gayola es que el empate le clasifica y que nadie dude que si tiene que jugar como contra la vuelta del Atlético el tío lo va hacer.

Hay que tener cuidado con las contras y más si saca a sterling de titular que es rapidísimo.

Kroos no debe jugar y Casemiro tampoco.

Los únicos viejos titulares deben ser Modric y Benzema.


----------



## Suprimo (27 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A mi no me gusta personalizar. Pero vamos:
> 
> - El partido de Militao hoy es lamentable. A Alaba le disculpo porque ha forzado para jugar, pero lo de Militao ha sido un desastre absoluto sin paliativos. Ha sido el perfecto reflejo de una defensa digna del Fuenlabrada.
> - Kroos lleva regular tirando a mal desde Navidades. Es verdad que es un jugador que suele hacerlo siempre bien, sin ser brillante, que parece que no está, pero bien. Pero estos 3-4 meses, ha bajado el nivel.
> ...



Cero lineas a Crapvajal, eh...


----------



## ccc (27 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno, pues debacle gorda tiene que pasar para que el City pase la eliminatoria, con la mierda de partido que hemos realizado.
> 
> El que gane pasa, ni más ni menos, la única ventaja del gayola es que el empate le clasifica y que nadie dude que si tiene que jugar como contra la vuelta del Atlético el tío lo va hacer.
> 
> ...



Joder, dejaros de haceros pajas: Van a jugar los de siempre y a verlas venir. Solo una lesion nos privaria de Kroos.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Cero lineas a Crapvajal, eh...



Ha sido el menos peor de los defensas hoy.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Joder, dejaros de haceros pajas: Van a jugar los de siempre y a verlas venir. Solo una lesion nos privaria de Kroos.




Respecto a las pajas lo siento pero no, a mí me gusta rociar y eso nunca cambiará.

En lo que expones estoy bastante de acuerdo, los mismos siempre y ausencio de cambio, bale si no a jugado a estas alturas no creo que le meta ya en ningún partido.


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Abr 2022)

Y sabéis cuál es la diferencia con el Cholo?

Que el Cholo sabía lo que hacía. 

Jugó toda la eliminatoria a lo que él quería. Que te ganen por la mínina en eliminatoria de cuartos de champions no es un drama.

La tragedia es salir a no se sabe qué, que te casquen 4 y decir que bueno, que tamos vivos...que a ver si suena la majia de la robontada o argo...

no me jodas, qué risión


----------



## ccc (27 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ha sido el menos peor de los defensas hoy.



Y yo a los defensas no los veo tan mal: Si tienes a tus "generadores" de juego tirando todo el rato para atras, al final tienes a 5 jugadores del city presionando en un espacio muy reducido y todo el rato estas exigido y pendiente de multiples situaciones: No tienes tiempo para leer el partido.

El problema es el medio del campo: Todo el mundo lo ve, menos el entrenador, que simplemente mira hacia otro lado.


----------



## Suprimo (27 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ha sido el menos peor de los defensas hoy.



El cómo ha defendido el pase del 2-0 es digno de juveniles...


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Abr 2022)

imaginaos que en el cuernabeu vemos otros 7 joles...

3-4, por ejemplo

14 goles en eliminatoria de semifinales de la másima competisión...

qué mierda es esa? no me jodas. Qué jodida mariconada es esa?

El furbol no es ver 14 goles en una semifinal. para mí no. eso es pa una eliminatoria de pueblo o algo así...


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Abr 2022)

si eso es er futuro der fúrbol...

menudo pastel


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> imaginaos que en el cuernabeu vemos otros 7 joles...
> 
> 3-4, por ejemplo
> 
> ...


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>


----------



## Th89 (27 Abr 2022)

El miércoles tiene que ser algo así:


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Abr 2022)

me ha hecho gracia la trolleada de los autobuses de la EMT para ir al Metropolitano a jubar el derbi


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Abr 2022)

bloque bajo


----------



## PalPueblo (27 Abr 2022)

Ancelotti ni las ve. O eso parece. En otra de las elimatorias de este año ya me pareció que en la ida ponía lo de siempre y en la vuelta hacia algo (tampoco grandioso) pero dejaba loco al rival que se esperaba el mismo rival.

También es verdad que en el campo han mamado minutos los de siempre y no parece que tengan gasolina para los dos partidos.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ha sido el menos peor de los defensas hoy.



No puede ser que los 4 defensas, incluyendo a Militão y Mendy, se pongan de acuerdo para jugar tan mal. (Carvajal ha tenido vergüenza torera pero en los dos primero goles por lo menos falla clamorosamente). Bueno, 5 si cuentas a Nacho, que el pobre no ha cambiado nada en 45 minutos.

Cuando se cae el edificio así el problema es la estructura, no los ladrillos.


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## antoniussss (27 Abr 2022)

De verdad que lo del Madrid en la champion es para investigarlo en todas las facultades.

Un horror de partido defensivamente hablando, de puta risa, fallos de equipo de alevines (El gol ese que estaban esperando que pitara la falta es de LOL)..... y los rivales fallando a saco goles cantados que se van por milimetros de la porteria o ocasiones muy muy claras, llegando sin puto esfuerzo siempre al borde del area.


y va el madrid, te llega 3 veces mal contadas, te mete 2 goles, y de repente un profesional te hace una mano loleante y te regala un penalti.


Resultado 4-3

xDDDDDDDDDDD



Yo entiendo que en la época de los killers (Cristiano Ronaldo...etc) los equipos salieran acojonados, y ahí el madrid ganara las champion que ganó.


¿Pero este año? Si son una puta banda de jubilaos, ¿Que presion pueden tener los rivales contra un equipo que da "risa" para fallar los 1 contra 1 que han tenido?


Pero como siempre, la banda de jubilaos hacen lo imposible, no le entran goles cantados en contra, y lo poco que llega, pum gol.


Que sí, el gol de vinisius es un golaso, carreron, engaño (fallo del defensa tambien), 1 contra 1, definición, gol.


Pero es que el MC ha tenido 7 de esas para dar un pase de la muerte o 1 contra 1 y las ha fallao xDDDDDDDDDDD



Este partido me recuerda a una champions que ganamos donde en cuartos o semis, ribery y lewandowsky no paraban de fallar goles cantados, al palo, al travesaño, de cabeza a centimetros de la línea de gol, salian fuera por milimetros, lo mismo 10 en el mismo partido para darnos un baño y acabamos ganando xDDDDDD

Que no hablamos del delantero del Villareal acojonado en una Champions, que hablamos de profesionales de la talla de ribery o lewandosky.


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 Abr 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> De verdad que lo del Madrid en la champion es para investigarlo en todas las facultades.
> 
> Un horror de partido defensivamente hablando, de puta risa, fallos de equipo de alevines (El gol ese que estaban esperando que pitara la falta es de LOL)..... y los rivales fallando a saco goles cantados que se van por milimetros de la porteria o ocasiones muy muy claras, llegando sin puto esfuerzo siempre al borde del area.
> 
> ...



REcuerdo una de Ribery cayéndose el solo a la hora de rematar delante del portero, le pega al cesped.


----------



## 4motion (27 Abr 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Balboa y Pedrerol broncazo a gritos en directo en el chiringuito inside de Youtube.
> 
> Balboa le echo cojones y no se calló.
> 
> Es posible que hoy sea su último día trabajando en el programa.



Balboa sabe lo que dice, pedrerol es un gilipollas.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hijodepantera (27 Abr 2022)

Se odia mucho a Guardiola pero para mí (soy madridista premium) es un grandísimo técnico y estoy convencido de que con el membrillo del lazo amarillo seríamos invencibles.
El City...una máquina a la que falta una pieza...Kane.


----------



## 4motion (27 Abr 2022)

Si juega kroos, estamos jodidos.

Estamos fuera.

Y este imbécil de italiano no tiene cojones de dejar al alemán diésel averiado en el banquillo.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 Abr 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Se odia mucho a Guardiola pero para mí (soy madridista premium) es un grandísimo técnico y estoy convencido de que con el membrillo del lazo amarillo seríamos invencibles.
> El City...una máquina a la que falta una pieza...Kane.



Lo odiarás tu, es un tipo falso, que sabe de fútbol y que se gasta millonadsa en sus clubs, que siempre funcioina con grandes jugadores y grandes pastizales en fichajes, más mérito tiene gente como EMery por ejemplo, con equipos más limitados. ESo si, tiene prensa a favor y tal, pero lo que importa al final, lo que más, son los jugadores, ahora todo lo tienen que explicar como si el fútbol fuese ajedrez.


----------



## hijodepantera (27 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Lo odiarás tu, es un tipo falso, que sabe de fútbol y que se gasta millonadsa en sus clubs, que siempre funcioina con grandes jugadores y grandes pastizales en fichajes, más mérito tiene gente como EMery por ejemplo, con equipos más limitados. ESo si, tiene prensa a favor y tal, pero lo que importa al final, lo que más, son los jugadores, ahora todo lo tienen que explicar como si el fútbol fuese ajedrez.



Yo lo odio por el lazismo eso es cierto.
Con lo de los jugadores no estoy de acuerdo al 100%.
Es mejor un buen técnico con futbolistas medios que un técnico medio con grandes futbolistas.


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 Abr 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Yo lo odio por el lazismo eso es cierto.
> Con lo de los jugadores no estoy de acuerdo al 100%.
> Es mejor un buen técnico con futbolistas medios que un técnico medio con grandes futbolistas.



Si, pero en los últimos tiempos se le da para mi, demasiada importancia a los mismos, los endiosan, y algunos son triunfadores cunado gana, cuando pierden oh , curiosidad, culpa de los jugadores. Tienen la prensa a su favor y a consumir sus mierdas.


----------



## Mecanosfera (27 Abr 2022)

EL city jugó un partidazo y dieron lo mejor de sí mismos, no se les puede reprochar nada. En cambio el Madrid jugó muy mal y por debajo de su auténtico potencial... Sin embargo la diferencia es de sólo un gol. Es esperanzador porque si hay suerte y el Madrid sale bien en la vuelta, jugando con seriedad y concentración, se puede pasar. Guardiola se ha ido con la mosca tras la oreja porque ha visto que sólo ha conseguido un gol de ventaja ante un Madrid que no ha estado a la altura del Madrid.

Ojalá en la vuelta no dependamos de milagros de última hora, ADN ni épica inexplicable, sino únicamente de buen fútbol. Estamos demasiado acostumbrados a ganar a base de magia potagia y si nos creemos demasiado esa mística nos puede pasar factura. Para ganar champìons se necesita suerte y épica... pero también buen fútbol.


----------



## 4motion (27 Abr 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> EL city jugó un partidazo y dieron lo mejor de sí mismos, no se les puede reprochar nada. En cambio el Madrid jugó muy mal y por debajo de su auténtico potencial... Sin embargo la diferencia es de sólo un gol. Es esperanzador porque si hay suerte y el Madrid sale bien en la vuelta, jugando con seriedad y concentración, se puede pasar. Guardiola se ha ido con la mosca tras la oreja porque ha visto que sólo ha conseguido un gol de ventaja ante un Madrid que no ha estado a la altura del Madrid.
> 
> Ojalá en la vuelta no dependamos de milagros de última hora, ADN ni épica inexplicable, sino únicamente de buen fútbol. Estamos demasiado acostumbrados a ganar a base de magia potagia y si nos creemos demasiado esa mística nos puede pasar factura. Para ganar champìons se necesita suerte y épica... pero también buen fútbol.



Y sobre todo contra guardiola una media fuerte y recupera balones , con kroos la media es débil y hace perder las marcas a la defensa, los piperos del chiringuito con pedreTROLL a la cabeza culpando a rodrigó cuando la culpa es de kroos.

Porque este tío tiene derecho de pernada en el Madrid?

Es lento, sus pases son previsibles y horizontales con lo cual estamos jodidos en la vuelta si lo pone el Italiano de titular, que lo hará.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (27 Abr 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Yo doy a la eliminatoria un estricto 50% de posibilidades. No sé si es poco o si es mucho. Pero ese 50% no se va a traducir en "una sensación de igualdad".
> 
> Estoy seguro de que habrá momentos en que pareceremos absolutamente superados, como ocurrió con el PSG y con el Chelsea. Pero bueno, con esos salió la cosa bien y con estos, si sale, saldrá de la misma manera. Un balón que le llegue a Vini, benzema, Modric o a quien sea en el momento en que todo parezca más arduo, y que si entra, lo cambia todo.
> 
> Luego está la posibilidad, aunque sería hacerse demasiadas ilusiones, de que la Calva haga una genialidad de las suyas, como cuando el 0-4 al Bayern. A él esas cosas nunca se le tienen en cuenta.



Me autocito.


----------



## fieraverde (27 Abr 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> EL city jugó un partidazo y dieron lo mejor de sí mismos, no se les puede reprochar nada. En cambio el Madrid jugó muy mal y por debajo de su auténtico potencial... Sin embargo la diferencia es de sólo un gol. Es esperanzador porque si hay suerte y el Madrid sale bien en la vuelta, jugando con seriedad y concentración, se puede pasar. Guardiola se ha ido con la mosca tras la oreja porque ha visto que sólo ha conseguido un gol de ventaja ante un Madrid que no ha estado a la altura del Madrid.
> 
> Ojalá en la vuelta no dependamos de milagros de última hora, ADN ni épica inexplicable, sino únicamente de buen fútbol. Estamos demasiado acostumbrados a ganar a base de magia potagia y si nos creemos demasiado esa mística nos puede pasar factura. Para ganar champìons se necesita suerte y épica... pero también buen fútbol.



... si hay suerte ..  .. hay otra cosa?


----------



## Edu.R (27 Abr 2022)

A miércoles 27, que el Real Madrid se clasifica, se paga a 4'5€.

Veremos como evoluciona la cosa. Me parece un poquito alta, la verdad.


----------



## feps (27 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A miércoles 27, que el Real Madrid se clasifica, se paga a 4'5€.
> 
> Veremos como evoluciona la cosa. Me parece un poquito alta, la verdad.



Me parece completamente normal. Con el cabezón en el banco, nos caerán otros cuatro, como poco. 

Yo hasta principios de año defendí a Ancelotti, pero no hay que olvidar que Benzema le ha salvado el culo. El Madrid hizo el ridículo ante PSG y Chelsea, y ayer lo volvió a hacer. Las vacas sagradas le hacen las alineaciones.


----------



## filets (27 Abr 2022)

El sabado que juegue Kroos y que alguien del Español de Barcelona le de patadas hasta joderle el ACL de cada rodilla
Asi no se enfadara cuando no juegue contra el City


----------



## Edu.R (27 Abr 2022)

A mi Guardiola me cae mal porque se ve a la legua su hipocresía. Ayer estaba REVENTADÍSIMO, y empezó a lanzar balones fuera. 

En vez de decir "nos llevamos poca ventaja" "ellos aprovecharon muy bien sus momentos" o cosas asi, solo hablaba de que queda el partido de vuelta y no quería comentar el partido.

Que sea Lazi Francesc de mierda no me parece lo peor que tiene. Es que va de señor elegante y es más puta que la Cicciolina.


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Y sobre todo contra guardiola una media fuerte y recupera balones , con kroos la media es débil y hace perder las marcas a la defensa, los piperos del chiringuito con pedreTROLL a la cabeza culpando a rodrigó cuando la culpa es de kroos.
> 
> Porque este tío tiene derecho de pernada en el Madrid?
> 
> ...



Kroos siempre ha jugado así y se han ganado títulos, lo que ocurre es que ahora tiende más el fútbol físico y ayer se defendió mal, pero en general todo el equipo. Si pone a Camavinga y se pierde estariamos igual, es lo que hay para lo bueno y par alo malo, ahora se impone un fútbol más físico, y a pesar de eso se han elimin ado a dos equipos grandes, yo lo veo muy difícil, pero no es imposible cargarse al City.


----------



## Th89 (27 Abr 2022)

Hay que hacer un partido redondo para pasar, en ataque y en defensa.

Dentro del desastre de ayer al menos no tuvo que aparecer Courtois, igual en la vuelta nos salva el culo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Abr 2022)

La diferencia entre kroos y camavinga ahora mismo es abismal.

El mamadou nos da despliegue físico, rompe líneas porque es capaz de irse en velocidad y desplaza en largo muy bien.

De todo eso lo único que tiene kroos es desplazamiento en largo y llevamos dos años sin verle hacer un cambio de juego....
Mismo le mantiene por orden táctico o simplemente porque camavinga y Rodrygo funcionan mejor como refresco que de titulares.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Abr 2022)

En este vídeo parece que foden ha tomado los brebajes mágicos de gayolas... Madre mía no puede parar quieto del pedo que lleva...


----------



## feps (27 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Simplemente porque camavinga y Rodrygo funcionan mejor como refresco que de titulares.



Los mejores, siempre en el campo. Camavinga le da mil vueltas a Kroos, igual que Rodrygo a Ausencio.

TCHOUAMENI YA.


----------



## Chichimango (27 Abr 2022)

Guardiola es un falso humilde, como Klopp. Antes del partido, y después si ha ganado, todo es peloteo al rival y modestia. Pero en cuanto pierden, siempre encuentran una disculpa: el campo, el árbitro, el rival que se encierra o tiene suerte.... He conocido personas así en la vida, que nunca aceptan la responsabilidad de forma sincera e intentan enmarronar a otros a la mínima. 

Otra cosa es su capacidad como técnicos, que yo no pongo en duda. Pero lo de la humildad es una puta pose, una patraña.


----------



## Th89 (27 Abr 2022)

La verdad es que cuanto más lo analizo más lo flipo. El pelele italiano ya probó en su primera etapa a Kroos de 5 con el mismo resultado siempre, ante equipos random de la liga te aguanta por que suelen encerrarse y la pelota la tienes tú, pero ante un equipo de verdad no sabe ni donde meterse porque no tiene físico ni carácter para jugar en esa posición, y erre que erre con ponerle de MCD teniendo jugadores en mejor forma y más aptos.

Es que Floren manda a un empleado del club a un top manta con un cheque de 500 € y cualquiera mejora a Kroos, porque al menos va a CORRER.


----------



## xilebo (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## Lake (27 Abr 2022)

El Bernabéu necesita eliminar de una puta vez la lona azul que suprime el "miedo escénico" , he ahí la clave de la eliminatoria !
El Madrid necesita un Bernabéu sin lonas - AS.com


----------



## The Replicant (27 Abr 2022)

Lake dijo:


> El Bernabeú necesita eliminar de una puta vez la lona azul que suprime el "miedo escénico" , he ahí la clave de la eliminatoria !
> El Madrid necesita un Bernabéu sin lonas - AS.com



no se que coño pintan las putas lonas, llevan ahi años, Floren espabila


----------



## xilebo (27 Abr 2022)

*Qué grande Benzema*


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (27 Abr 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Yo llevo un Clemente dentro y en la vuelta mi centro del campo sería Casemiro Valverde Camavinga.
> 
> Guardiola ha estado muy seco en la entrevista pospartido. No estaba tan frustrado desde que Figo conoció a Helen.



Jajaja.

Mis dieses.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Paobas (27 Abr 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> no se que coño pintan las putas lonas, llevan ahi años, Floren espabila



Qué cojones quieres que pinten, shur? Te recuerdo que hay obras y por eso esa zona está lonada, ya que debajo no hay ahora mismo asientos debido a que esa parte se va a remodelar mucho también. Esta temporada es lo que hay, por desgracia. En agosto con el comienzo de liga no estará porque se supone muy avanzada la cosa para entonces.


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 Abr 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Qué cojones quieres que pinten, shur? Te recuerdo que hay obras y por eso esa zona está lonada, ya que debajo no hay ahora mismo asientos debido a que esa parte se va a remodelar mucho también. Esta temporada es lo que hay, por desgracia. En agosto con el comienzo de liga no estará porque se supone muy avanzada la cosa para entonces.



El muchacho no sabe que tapan por donde están haciendo el agujero para meter el cesped, algunos están despistados. Lo mismo se dan cuenta que hasta quieren poner un techo retractil en el estadio.


----------



## xilebo (27 Abr 2022)

En el extranjero coinciden en la locura de partido que fue


----------



## Lake (27 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El muchacho no sabe que tapan por donde están haciendo el agujero para meter el cesped, algunos están despistados. Lo mismo se dan cuenta que hasta quieren poner un techo retractil en el estadio.



El Madrid necesita un Bernabéu sin lonas - AS.com 

Que estén de obras o no es irrelevante , lo importante es que tapan un símbolo como es el graderío con las masas administrando "miedo escénico" , y eso puede traer mal fario .Deberían haberlo terminado antes de empezar la temporada , haber empezado por ahí.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Abr 2022)

El centro del campo que tiene que poner el viejo el miércoles

Casemiro, modric, valverde y camavinga


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Abr 2022)

Sólo en la ida, de los 90 minutos, habéis estado fuera de la eliminatoria durante unos 70 minutos.

Completamente fuera de la eliminatoria. Sólo er penaltito de rigor evitó que la derrota fuera de más de 2 goles de diferencia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Sólo en la ida, de los 90 minutos, habéis estado fuera de la eliminatoria durante unos 70 minutos.
> 
> Completamente fuera de la eliminatoria. Sólo er penaltito de rigor evitó que la derrota fuera de más de 2 goles de diferencia.




Quién te envía?.
De qué año vienes?.
Que modelo eres?
Tienes un pomerania?


----------



## 4motion (27 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Kroos siempre ha jugado así y se han ganado títulos, lo que ocurre es que ahora tiende más el fútbol físico y ayer se defendió mal, pero en general todo el equipo. Si pone a Camavinga y se pierde estariamos igual, es lo que hay para lo bueno y par alo malo, ahora se impone un fútbol más físico, y a pesar de eso se han elimin ado a dos equipos grandes, yo lo veo muy difícil, pero no es imposible cargarse al City.



Kroos no debe jugar, ni da el nivel ni ayuda, el informador de Gaydiola mea colonias en el Bayer es previsible y un peligro si el italiano alineador lo pone de titular, adiós a jugar la FINAL.

ADIÓS.

Y lo verás luego los piperos de pedreTROLL culparan a cualquiera menos al puto alemán.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Paobas (27 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El muchacho no sabe que tapan por donde están haciendo el agujero para meter el cesped, algunos están despistados. Lo mismo se dan cuenta que hasta quieren poner un techo retractil en el estadio.



Exacto. El hombre lo mismo cree que esa lona está ahí porque el propio club quiere joder al equipo jugando de local.


----------



## xilebo (27 Abr 2022)

*La filosofía pugilística del Real Madrid*


----------



## Paobas (27 Abr 2022)

Lake dijo:


> El Madrid necesita un Bernabéu sin lonas - AS.com
> 
> Que estén de obras o no es irrelevante , lo importante es que tapan un símbolo como es el graderío con las masas administrando "miedo escénico" , y eso puede traer mal fario .Deberían haberlo terminado antes de empezar la temporada , haber empezado por ahí.



Haber administrado un plan de obras mejor tú, shur. Supongo que los ingenieros y la empresa constructora no tuvo en cuenta tu plan a la hora de hacer las obras.


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quién te envía?.
> De qué año vienes?.
> Que modelo eres?
> Tienes un pomerania?



vengo de la prehistoria. 

El Atleti, en unos 190 minutos, no estuvo fuera de la eliminatoria en ningún momento y er Shity der futuro, montando la tangana y perdiendo tiempo como nunca se había visto en el Metropolitano durante los últimos 20 minutos, remates a bocajarro de Cunha, Griezmann, Correita...inclusive er penaltito de rigor no revisado a Correita... en el total generó el Atleti más ocasiones claras de gol que er Shuty der futuro, hasta que el arbitrario pitó el final.

Y el Metropolitano sigue inbatipla en eliminatoria champions. Se pensaba er meacoloñas que iba a venir al Metropolitano a eschar su meadita...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Abr 2022)

Otra cosa que tiene el madrid en contra es que el city recuperará a sus dos laterales


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> vengo de la prehistoria.
> 
> El Atleti, en unos 190 minutos, no estuvo fuera de la eliminatoria en ningún momento y er Shity der futuro, montando la tangana y perdiendo tiempo como nunca se había visto en el Metropolitano durante los últimos 20 minutos, remates a bocajarro de Cunha, Griezmann, Correita...inclusive er penaltito de rigor no revisado a Correita... en el total generó el Atleti más ocasiones claras de gol que er Shuty der futuro, hasta que el arbitrario pitó el final.
> 
> Y el Metropolitano sigue inbatipla en eliminatoria champions. Se pensaba er meacoloñas que iba a venir al Metropolitano a eschar su meadita...




Sabía que te enviaba skinet!!!

Habla ya!!! Cuál es tu misión???
Quién te ha programado????


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sabía que te enviaba skinet!!!
> 
> Habla ya!!! Cuál es tu misión???
> Quién te ha programado????



mira, os traijo er penalti de la prehistoria a Correita que ni se molestaron en revisar pa meter al meacoloña en semis con calzador


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> mira, os traijo er penalti de la prehistoria a Correita que ni se molestaron en revisar pa meter al meacoloña en semis con calzador




Pero que dices!!!
Eres un modelo pomerania a batería!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Abr 2022)

pero noooo
lo contó oooo
la tele eeee eeeh


----------



## xilebo (27 Abr 2022)

*Alumno aprendiendo del maestro, y a lo de siempre.*


----------



## mad2012 (27 Abr 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> El centro del campo que tiene que poner el viejo el miércoles
> 
> Casemiro, modric, valverde y camavinga



olvídate, va a morir con la vieja guardia. Decíamos de la flor de ZZ, pero lo de Ancelotti lo supera. Pasaré a recoger mi owned, con Casemiro, Kroos, Modric y Valverde nos van a machacar. Ayer por sus santos cojones el tractor alemán jugó sus 90 minutos, el falso meacolonias va a romper esta racha llevada al limite por el cabezón italiano.


----------



## Rotto2 (27 Abr 2022)

El Madrid está eliminadísimo.

Hasta aquí le llegó la potra. Ya da vergüenza ajena que lo hable el mundo entero. Una suerte paranormal y demoníaca sin jugar nunca una mierda.


----------



## Lake (27 Abr 2022)

El Atleti las cosas como son , consiguió acongojar al " meacolonias " , cosa no tan fácil como parece a base de cholismo , osea juego sucio y miedo escénico con lo cual al final estaban cagaditos .
Esperemos que en la vuelta los meacolonias no sean los blancos y les administren una buena dosis de Bernabéu.


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Abr 2022)

No dejéis que er coloñas se os orine en el Cuernaveu


----------



## cebollo (27 Abr 2022)

El gol de Vinicius fue muy de Bale 2012, me extraña que no se esté comentando.

Creo que los del City en Champions son muy gafes y capaces de asustarse en el Bernabéu. Pero aún remontando si en la final de Champions jugamos como ayer el Liverpool nos mete 4-1 y adiós. Incluso podríamos cagarla contra el Villarreal


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> No dejéis que er coloñas se os orine en el Cuernaveu




De qué año vienes?

Skinet os fábrica en cadena verdad?.


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Abr 2022)

El Metropolitano será sancionado probablementa por no dejar orinarse ar coloñas, que se pasó toda la segunda parte montando la tangana y perdiendo tiempo con la cara muy violeta. 

Los jubadores der Shity caían al suelo fulminados como si les dispararan desde drones y se revolcaban por el césped haciendo la croqueta...mu futurista todo


----------



## George A (27 Abr 2022)

Lo de Kroos de pivote es inenarrable, está en la foto de tres goles en contra. Llega tarde a todo. Incomprensible. Ancelotti tiene detalles de estos que le inhabilitan, no sé si es por cobardía o incompetencia.

Lo que ha hecho Vinicius en una semifinal de Champions League vale muchos millones. Es una realidad.

Karim. ¿Todavía sigue por aquí esa piara de retrasados anti Benzema? ¿Prefieren pasar por mongolos que envainársela?

Pepi Guardiola. No se dice pero se le critica mucho en la Premier por jugar de forma sucia. Y es que ojo a los datos, o la tienen ellos en una secuencia de pases de seguridad que te mata el espíritu, te derroe de aburrimiento y te baja la líbido, o la pvta al río. Es mezquino como dicen el la Premier aunque lo engalanen de fúpbol avansado. No hase falta disir nada más:
Shitty posesión 60% - 40% Madrid 
Shitty faltas 11 - 5 Madrid faltas

Aparte que pone a un viejo derroído de 36 años emparejado con Vinicius al que éste le hizo un hijo, eso se veía venir desde el cambio. No le pudo ni hacer falta a tiempo.


----------



## Rotto2 (27 Abr 2022)

La única posibilidad del Madrid es jugar con Benzema y Bale.

Vinicius es malísimo y Rodrigo peor aún.


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Abr 2022)

Los titulares de los panfletos merengues oficiales:

*- Los reyes der mambo...
- Brillante, de fábula, majia potajia...*


que perdieran y se llevaran 4 pa el cuernaveu fue curpa der Cholo...


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (27 Abr 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> El Madrid está eliminadísimo.
> 
> Hasta aquí le llegó la potra. Ya da vergüenza ajena que lo hable el mundo entero. Una suerte paranormal y demoníaca sin jugar nunca una mierda.



Pero que cojones de suerte.
Que son 3 goles. TRES.
El fútbol es esto. Meter goles.
Lo de jugar bien o mal es muy relativo.

Pero cojones, suerte el City, que 3 goles suyos fueron cagadas.
Si la defensa juega como juega normalmente, el Madrid gana 2-3.

Que pesaos con la suerte.
Se llama competir.
Se llama tener 3 jugadores que te solucionan el partido.

También a Curtuá se le come mucho la polla siempre. Pero ayer pudo parar 2 goles perfectamente.

No es suerte. El equipo juega a lo que puede jugar.
Y ayer le metió 3 goles al City que no había recibido ni uno en las eliminatorias.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (27 Abr 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El gol de Vinicius fue muy de Bale 2012, me extraña que no se esté comentando.
> 
> Creo que los del City en Champions son muy gafes y capaces de asustarse en el Bernabéu. Pero aún remontando si en la final de Champions jugamos como ayer el Liverpool nos mete 4-1 y adiós. Incluso podríamos cagarla contra el Villarreal



Yo creo que en el City tienen la aensacion de oportunidad perdida para dejar muy encarrilada la eliminatoria.

La sensacion que me ha dado es que el City es mas vulnerable de lo que pueda decir la estadistica de goles encajados y si el Madrid no es una verbena en defensa y tiene pulmones en el medio del campo esto se puede remontar.


----------



## Rotto2 (27 Abr 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Pero que cojones de suerte.
> Que son 3 goles. TRES.
> El fútbol es esto. Meter goles.
> Lo de jugar bien o mal es muy relativo.
> ...



Jajaja competir.

Me cago en la leche Merche.

El Madrid tiene a un moro que era más malo que el aceite de ricino que ha hecho un pacto con el diablo y a los 35 años mete todo lo que toca.

Ha metido 9 de los 12 goles del Madrid. El equipo no juega una mierda pero el moro satanista lo mete todo. Esa es la realidad que ve el mundo entero.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (27 Abr 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Pero que cojones de suerte.
> Que son 3 goles. TRES.
> El fútbol es esto. Meter goles.
> Lo de jugar bien o mal es muy relativo.
> ...



Hay mucho envidioso que le jode que el Madrid salio a jugar y perdio por la minima mientras que otros ni miraron a porteria rival.
El partido de ayer dejo claro que es City no es intocable.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Abr 2022)

Kroos 3
si: aparecio cagandola en 3 de los goles del shity


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ok todo eso lo único que tiene kroos es desplazamiento en largo y llevamos dos años sin verle hacer un cambio de juego....



No seré yo quien defienda el partido de mierda de Kroos ayer, pero pegó un pase de 70 metros fácil, desde campo propio pegado a una banda hasta el pico del área opuesta, que le cayó a Rodrygo exactamente para que controlase en carrera. Además a la media vuelta sin tener ni un paso de carrerilla para armar la pierna. Me acuerdo porque un cambio de juego bien hecho me la pone morcillona, qué le voy a hacer, y ése fue de lo mejor que yo he visto en un campo de fútbol.


----------



## el ruinas II (27 Abr 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Pero que cojones de suerte.
> Que son 3 goles. TRES.
> El fútbol es esto. Meter goles.
> Lo de jugar bien o mal es muy relativo.
> ...



el madrid a pesar de hacer un partido di merda, por culpa de jugar con un saco de patatas en el centro del campo, y una pajara defensiva brutal, sobre todo carvajal y miliatao que parece que venian de un after hours despues de toda la noche tomando copas, creo seis o siete ocasiones de gol y las supo aprovechar. Aunque algunos parezcan ignorarlo, para marcar goles hay que pisar el area contraria y tirar a puerta


----------



## Rotto2 (27 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Hay mucho envidioso que le jode que el Madrid salio a jugar y perdio por la minima mientras que otros ni miraron a porteria rival.
> El partido de ayer dejo claro que es City no es intocable.



¿Salió a jugar? Jajajaja jajajajaja jajajajajaja

Si no pasaban del centro del campo parecía la reedición de las palizas del Barsa o Bayern de Guardiola al Madrid que no pasaban del centro.

Un churro del moro, una galopada del negro alocado y un penalty por una mano de potra bestial. Y así siempre. Un desastre de equipo, un coladero, una defensa de aficionados. La nada.


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Abr 2022)

Esta eliminatoria de semis es la del calzador.

Ha tenido audiensia mundiarl, la derrota no es abultadísima por er panartito de rigor, que deja aparentemente abierta la vuelta para resolverla como se antoje y todos contentos.

El interés furbolístico es saber si er Villareal será capaz de evitar que le perforen hoy 4 veces la portería.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (27 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Kroos siempre ha jugado así y se han ganado títulos, lo que ocurre es que ahora tiende más el fútbol físico y ayer se defendió mal, pero en general todo el equipo. Si pone a Camavinga y se pierde estariamos igual, es lo que hay para lo bueno y par alo malo, ahora se impone un fútbol más físico, y a pesar de eso se han elimin ado a dos equipos grandes, yo lo veo muy difícil, pero no es imposible cargarse al City.



Kroos jugaba así pero con Casemiro detrás. Que estará muy mal esta temporada, pero con el Brasileño en el campo el primer y último gol no existen.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Abr 2022)

pues eso
ausencio...

sus golitos solitarios de tiro llamativo contra mallorcas , la excepcion contra un inter vencido
contra los grandes CERO
y encima a trotar el señor


----------



## Rotto2 (27 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No seré yo quien defienda el partido de mierda de Kroos ayer, pero pegó un pase de 70 metros fácil, desde campo propio pegado a una banda hasta el pico del área opuesta, que le cayó a Rodrygo exactamente para que controlase en carrera. Además a la media vuelta sin tener ni un paso de carrerilla para armar la pierna. Me acuerdo porque un cambio de juego bien hecho me la pone morcillona, qué le voy a hacer, y ése fue de lo mejor que yo he visto en un campo de fútbol.



Ancelotti lo pone porque es como Pirlo. Prefiere uno muy técnico para sacar el balón y dar pases largos al contraataque, que es su estrategia principal.


----------



## xilebo (27 Abr 2022)

*"Pep reaccionó salvajemente"*

Los analistas de la prensa inglesa criticaron al *City* por su “ingenuidad” y a *Guardiola* por su efusividad. Elogiaron al *Real Madrid*, pero el más aclamado fue *Benzema*.


----------



## Manero (27 Abr 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Pero que cojones de suerte.
> Que son 3 goles. TRES.
> El fútbol es esto. Meter goles.
> Lo de jugar bien o mal es muy relativo.
> ...



Por supuesto que no ha sido solo suerte, es suerte+el enésimo robo del Madrid en Champions. 

Las manos vienen de un rebote en la cabeza de Laporte, y este año al Madrid no le han señalado penaltis en contra con la excusa de que venía de un rebote. Y que nadie venga a decirme que Laporte tenía las manos completamente extendidas y en posición antinatural, porque más extendidas y antinaturales que estas y que encima no venía de ningún rebote, no se pitó:


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Abr 2022)

perdió, fue un coladero, no jubó ni un minuto a lo que querían, se libraron de un chorreo espantoso por los palos, no había nibgún plan, estuvieron desde el minuto 1 al 90 fuera de la eliminatoria, Ancelotti no pudo reaccionar...

Pero fueron aclamados por to la prensa, eso yes


----------



## Mecanosfera (27 Abr 2022)

Incluso siendo eliminados, la marca Real Madrid sale reforzadísima este año. Sigo a muchos youtubers internacionales e incluso los mayores haters están claudicando y reconociendo que la magia que da el Madrid a la competición es incomparable. Apuesto a que los espectadores neutrales que no van con ningún equipo semifinalista prefieren que gane el Madrid, porque la diversión futbolística que nos está dando es incomparable e irrepetible y eso se sabe ya en todo el planeta.


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Abr 2022)

Al Villareal cómo lo veis?

Tienen algún plan? serán capaces de sostener su eliminatoria?


----------



## Paobas (27 Abr 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> ¿Salió a jugar? Jajajaja jajajajaja jajajajajaja
> 
> Si no pasaban del centro del campo parecía la reedición de las palizas del Barsa o Bayern de Guardiola al Madrid que no pasaban del centro.
> 
> Un churro del moro, una galopada del negro alocado y un penalty por una mano de potra bestial. Y así siempre. Un desastre de equipo, un coladero, una defensa de aficionados. La nada.



Deja de decir tonterías y ponte el hemoal que te recetó tu médico de cabecera, rey.


----------



## Paobas (27 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Al Villareal cómo lo veis?
> 
> Tienen algún plan? serán capaces de sostener su eliminatoria?



Tiene sus opciones. Depende muchísimo de que hoy sepa aguantar las embestidas, porque en el Madrigal puede ganar con fútbol al Liverpool perfectamente.


----------



## petro6 (27 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Al Villareal cómo lo veis?
> 
> Tienen algún plan? serán capaces de sostener su eliminatoria?



Me la suda,


----------



## xilebo (27 Abr 2022)

Que silencio se hizo en la RAC1  





__





RAC1 y el Panenka de Benzema: "Ahí va Karim, que últimamente no está bien en los penaltis..."


Así fue la narración de RAC1 en el momento del lanzamiento del penalti de Karim Benzema. Especialmente llamativo fue lo que sucedió en el minuto 82, justo cuando el delantero franc




www.marca.com


----------



## Mecanosfera (27 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Al Villareal cómo lo veis?
> 
> Tienen algún plan? serán capaces de sostener su eliminatoria?



Personalmente, hoy a tope con el Villareal, en plan fan absoluto (pese a que es un equipo que en general siempre me ha dado igual). Lo que han conseguido es una barbaridad y aunque lo tienen muy complicado, hay que desearles la mejor de las suertes...
... Aunque quizás hay un problema: si pasa el City, casi mejor que pase el Pool, que parece más capacitado para vencerles. Creo que somos mayoría quienes tenemos como objetivos para esta champions 1. Que gane el Madrid, y 2. Si eso no es posible, que NO gane Guardiola, sea contra quien sea.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



En la vuelta.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Abr 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Personalmente, hoy a tope con el Villareal, en plan fan absoluto (pese a que es un equipo que en general siempre me ha dado igual). Lo que han conseguido es una barbaridad y aunque lo tienen muy complicado, hay que desearles la mejor de las suertes...
> ... Aunque quizás hay un problema: si pasa el City, casi mejor que pase el Pool, que parece más capacitado para vencerles. Creo que somos mayoría quienes tenemos como objetivos para esta champions 1. Que gane el Madrid, y 2. Si eso no es posible, que NO gane Guardiola, sea contra quien sea.



No hay nadie en España que no vaya con el Villarreal hoy. Es como el superdepor antes de que fueran unos miserables.


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Abr 2022)

El Shity de Guarrona tiene pie y medio en la final.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (27 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Al Villareal cómo lo veis?
> 
> Tienen algún plan? serán capaces de sostener su eliminatoria?



Yo creo que como los ingleses crean que va a ser una sacada de nabo igual se les hace bola...


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Abr 2022)

y el Líverpool tiene los dos pieses en la final probablemente


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (27 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No hay nadie en España que no vaya con el Villarreal hoy. Es como el superdepor antes de que fueran unos miserables.



No tengo tan claro que los valencianistas esten del todo deseosos de que su vecino haga una gesta asi. Mas ahora que han perdido una final.


----------



## filets (27 Abr 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Incluso siendo eliminados, la marca Real Madrid sale reforzadísima este año. Sigo a muchos youtubers internacionales e incluso los mayores haters están claudicando y reconociendo que la magia que da el Madrid a la competición es incomparable. Apuesto a que los espectadores neutrales que no van con ningún equipo semifinalista prefieren que gane el Madrid, porque la diversión futbolística que nos está dando es incomparable e irrepetible y eso se sabe ya en todo el planeta.



Todo el mundo futbolistico quiere que pase el Madrid
Bien porque el Madrid se la pone morcillona
Bien porque odian al City por ser un club estado que solo tiene dinero

la excepcion son los antiespañoles, que quieren al Madrid eliminado SIEMPRE. Iban con el PSG, iban con el Chelsea y van con el City


----------



## josemanuelb (27 Abr 2022)

El City en la vuelta va a tener mejor defensa, recupera a Cancelo y Walker, bastante mejor que lo que tenían ayer.

Va a ser difícil pasar si no se mejora muuuucho.

Cejotti es como Del Bosque o Zidane, no preparan los partidos. Se llevan bien con los jugadores, la calidad, la maggia, es el fútbol jeje, a comer jamón y ya.

Ayer en la rueda de presa dijo Cejotti "es que atacaban con 5". Abuelo, llevan haciendo eso años: 2 extremos abiertos, un 9 o falso 9 y De Bruyne y Bernardo llegando.

Para salir suben a un lateral, Walker o Zinchenko paralelo a Rodri.

Esto lo ve cualquier entrenador de regional.

Pon a Valverde encima de Rodri y a Camavinga encima de De Bruyne, haz ALGO, mongolo, despierta.

Curiosamente el Madrid siempre ha ganado más con este tipo de entrenadores "blandos" que con otros perfil Mourinho, Capello, Conte, que sí trabajan tácticamente...


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Abr 2022)

El Liverpool no está ahí con calzador, ni tanganas, ni majias, ni cosas desas. 

De los cuatro semifinalistos, es al que veo con las cosas más claras. 

La cuestión es si el Villareal será capaz de aguantar la eliminatoria más de 90 min.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Abr 2022)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Curiosamente el Madrid siempre ha ganado más con este tipo de entrenadores "blandos" que con otros perfil Mourinho, Capello, Conte, que sí trabajan tácticamente...



No lo digo por ti en concreto, pero a mí el "curiosamente pasa tal" o el "no se puede tener tanta suerte" me activan todas las alarmas. Las cosas que pasan tan a menudo no se pueden adjudicar a la suerte o a la casualidad.


----------



## josemanuelb (27 Abr 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No lo digo por ti en concreto, pero a mí el "curiosamente pasa tal" o el "no se puede tener tanta suerte" me activan todas las alarmas. Las cosas que pasan tan a menudo no se pueden adjudicar a la suerte o a la casualidad.



Sí, casualidades no hay muchas. Casi todo pasa por algo.

P ej Gana más con entrenadores blandos porque con duros las estrellitas se cansan y acaban por hacerles la cama.

Ahora, también digo que las 2 últimas eliminatorias y ayer salir vivos sí fue parte de suerte/casualidad jaja.


----------



## Dr.Muller (27 Abr 2022)

Buenas tagdes 
os llevo siguiendo mucho tiempo, soy Kilian Mbappé 
quiero dar la primicia aquí de que ficho por el real madrid en mayo
gracias


----------



## Dr.Muller (27 Abr 2022)

josemanuelb dijo:


> El City en la vuelta va a tener mejor defensa, recupera a Cancelo y Walker, bastante mejor que lo que tenían ayer.
> 
> Va a ser difícil pasar si no se mejora muuuucho.
> 
> ...



Coño como sabe de fútbol Benito huevos de oro


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (27 Abr 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Buenas tagdes
> os llevo siguiendo mucho tiempo, soy Kilian Mbappé
> quiero dar la primicia aquí de que ficho por el real madrid en mayo
> gracias



pues espero que sea a primeros porque el tema ya CANSA


----------



## Dr.Muller (27 Abr 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> pues espero que sea a primeros porque el tema ya CANSA



Tengo un precontrato pero los moros no paran de darle por culo a mis padres
le han dado hasta una isla por ahí perdida con un chalet y un helipuerto
y a mi madre le han regalado una crema para la cara que vale 3000 euros el bote


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Abr 2022)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Sí, casualidades no hay muchas.
> 
> Gana más con blandos porque con duros las estrellitas se cansan y acaban por hacerles la cama.



La explicación más sencilla es que en el Madrid no juegan 11 buenos jugadores random, hace falta una serie de características, y si no las tienes vas a durar 2 o 3 temporadas. En un momento dado, de los 11 que están jugando, 9 o 10 han pasado el filtro.

Las mismas características que hacen que el Madrid no muera nunca en Europa son las que hacen que los entrenadores tocahuevos caigan mal en el vestuario. No se puede tener una cosa sin la otra.


----------



## Dr.Muller (27 Abr 2022)

Yo no sé dónde estaba ancelotti el día que dieron la clase sobre superioridad numérica en zona de balon


----------



## Dr.Muller (27 Abr 2022)

El shitty está eliminado 
si fallo me juego la cuenta de ejquelofascistasonellos


----------



## cebollo (27 Abr 2022)

En la vuelta Ancelotti meterá a Casemiro por Rodrygo. Seremos menos coladero y si Courtois hace buen partido podemos llegar con alguna opción al minuto 70, momento en el que metería a Rodrygo por Kroos. Si suena la flauta dirá que ha sido la mayia y la eneryia del Bernabéu.

Toda esta semana va a dormir mejor que nosotros, qué tío Ancelotti.


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Abr 2022)

Er finde pincháis con el Español


----------



## xilebo (27 Abr 2022)

*Las delicias que dejó el Madrid en el Etihad*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Abr 2022)

Teniendo en cuenta la id de todas las eliminatorias, está me parece la remontada más factible, se les puede meter goles y se van a encerrar, luego lo mismo nos metes cinco en el Bernabéu, pero en teoría se les puede hacer daño


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Abr 2022)

Si Guarrona os orina también en el Cuernabeu, a ver cómo os sacáis ese olor a coloñas...


----------



## Epsilon69 (27 Abr 2022)

Pepe Hucha acabará en el Bernabéu en el 

*SEMEN*terio de entrenadors.


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Abr 2022)

A mí me da un poquito igual ese lao de la eliminatoria. No sé qué prefiero, la verdac. Que Guarrona se orine en el Cuernabeu me haría gracia y si aparece la majia del Cuernabeu con alguna robontada, también me haría gracia.

Yo digo que la champiñon la gana el Líverpool.


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Abr 2022)

Si se mete el Villareal en la final...

No, eso no va a ocurrir. Olvídalo.


----------



## HArtS (27 Abr 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Por supuesto que no ha sido solo suerte, es suerte+el enésimo robo del Madrid en Champions.
> 
> Las manos vienen de un rebote en la cabeza de Laporte, y este año al Madrid no le han señalado penaltis en contra con la excusa de que venía de un rebote. Y que nadie venga a decirme que Laporte tenía las manos completamente extendidas y en posición antinatural, porque más extendidas y antinaturales que estas y que encima no venía de ningún rebote, no se pitó:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1039275



Desde que justificaste la mano de Piqué no tienes autoridad moral para hablar de penales.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Abr 2022)

En el Bernabeu vais a perder...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## Manero (27 Abr 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Desde que justificaste la mano de Piqué no tienes autoridad moral para hablar de penales.



Y lo sigo haciendo porque no es cuestión de si da en la mano o no sino que es cuestión de reglamento, y si el reglamento dice que un brazo pegado al cuerpo como el de Piqué no es penalti por mucho que el balón vaya en dirección a portería, pues no es penalti. Que esa norma es injusta pues si, pero las quejas a quién escribe el reglamento no a mi. El punto 3 es el que explica porqué no es penalti la mano de Piqué.

Y respecto a la mano de ayer, mira lo que dice el punto 1:


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (27 Abr 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Jajaja competir.
> 
> Me cago en la leche Merche.
> 
> ...



Coño, es que es lo que tiene que hacer un delantero centro. Meter todo lo que toca.
Para jugar en el Real Madrid de 9 tienes que meter todo lo que tocas.

Y lo vuelvo a repetir, un equipo que mete goles, que le mete 3 al PSG, 5 al Chelsea en 2 partidos, 
y 3 en uno al equipo más caro de la historia....no sé que concepto de jugar una mierda tenéis.

Una mierda es no meter ni un gol. O necesitar 80% de pusasió para ganar.
Ayer el REAL MADRID tiró una vez menos a puerta que el City.

Tirar 5 veces y meter 3 goles es de equipo que sabe a lo que juega perfectamente.
Suerte??? 
Pues macho, hay que meterlas.
El City con su equipo de 2000 millones, fallaron 3 o 4 clarísimas.
Hay que meterlas y punto. Al City no le metes 3 goles por suerte. Al Chelsea tampoco.
Si el City fuese la mitad de equipo que es el adrid ayer hubiera ganado 7-3.
Pero no son el Real Madrid.

Ojalá todas las Champions fuesen como esta.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (27 Abr 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Desde que justificaste la mano de Piqué no tienes autoridad moral para hablar de penales.



bah ni caso es un racista que se queja porque limitao es negro


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (27 Abr 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Por supuesto que no ha sido solo suerte, es suerte+el enésimo robo del Madrid en Champions.
> 
> Las manos vienen de un rebote en la cabeza de Laporte, y este año al Madrid no le han señalado penaltis en contra con la excusa de que venía de un rebote. Y que nadie venga a decirme que Laporte tenía las manos completamente extendidas y en posición antinatural, porque más extendidas y antinaturales que estas y que encima no venía de ningún rebote, no se pitó:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1039275



Ostia, esa foto que pones es de un penalti que precisamente se pitó.
De hecho le costó la liga al Madrid.

Pero tío, aún así, no puedes decir que es un robo.
Si es penalti como una casa.
Yo quitaba esa regla. Pero son así y es penalti.

En serio crees que el Madrid robó ayer?
Entiendo vuestra rabia, debe ser muy jodido ser antimadridista esta temporada,
pero, robo?? ayer??? si no se ha quejado ni pep.

No os desaniméis. Todavía puede ser eliminado el REAL MADRID.
Y el barsa de pivitas puede ganar la champios de pivas.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (27 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta la id de todas las eliminatorias, está me parece la remontada más factible, se les puede meter goles y se van a encerrar, luego lo mismo nos metes cinco en el Bernabéu, pero en teoría se les puede hacer daño



7-5 Benzemá (4), Vinicius, Valverde y Laporte (en propia por exceso de toque i pusasió)


----------



## xilebo (27 Abr 2022)

*No tiene explicación*


----------



## Manero (27 Abr 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Ostia, esa foto que pones es de un penalti que precisamente se pitó.
> De hecho le costó la liga al Madrid.
> 
> Pero tío, aún así, no puedes decir que es un robo.
> ...



Pero es que todas esas manos que vienen de un rebote al menos la temporada pasada no se señalaba ni una como penalti. Si ha cambiado la norma en algo y ahora se pitan entonces te doy la razón porque las manos son claras. Pero la sensación es que cualquier jugada interpretable cae siempre del lado del Madrid.

Y al menos yo estoy tranquilo para el partido de vuelta, de hecho me sabe mal por los pocos madridistas de bien que andan ilusionados con la remontada porque el 2-6 del Barça de Guardiola en el Bernabéu se puede quedar corto para lo que vendrá. El Madrid de momento se ha salvado de milagro de recibir goleadas del PSG y del Chelsea, además de ayer en Manchester, pero estoy convencido que en la vuelta le cae la goleada al Madrid.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (27 Abr 2022)

Si yo fuese antimadridista me interesaria mucho promover la figura de Tomas RoncerDo.
Pedro Vera capto su esencia en una de las portadas de Ranciofacts....


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 Abr 2022)

¿esto no va de meter goles y que no te metan? pues ya está, que no vendan tantos rollos.


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (27 Abr 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Y lo sigo haciendo porque no es cuestión de si da en la mano o no sino que es cuestión de reglamento, y si el reglamento dice que un brazo pegado al cuerpo como el de Piqué no es penalti por mucho que el balón vaya en dirección a portería, pues no es penalti. Que esa norma es injusta pues si, pero las quejas a quién escribe el reglamento no a mi. El punto 3 es el que explica porqué no es penalti la mano de Piqué.
> 
> Y respecto a la mano de ayer, mira lo que dice el punto 1:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1039473



Este año lo del rebote ha cambiado, si está en posición antinatural se pita, así que a MAMAR


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (27 Abr 2022)

Lo de ayer de Carletto fue el enésimo disparate.

Día para salir con 4-4-2 y nunca con Kross que no está para jugar y mucho menos de titular, pero como se enfada si no lo pone y es el nuevo cáncer de vestuario pues titular, la mayor parte de los problemas de los centrales han venido por su culpa porque era un coladero y al jugar sin 9 el City tenían que salir a anticiparse continuamente, ha sido ridículo.
Pero para rizar más el rizo, chicletto pues nada de 4-4-2 en el día que más lo necesitabas, 4-3-3 y encima Kross, osea que de la defensa para arriba solo defendían 2 Modric y Valverde, porque Vini y Rodrygo son delanteros o extremos, no medios, el planteamiento absolutamente nefasto, y ya con la polla fuera Chicletto pues va y quita a Modric….terrible lo de ese señor, repito que deberían hacerle un Tac porque en esa cabeza algo falla.


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (27 Abr 2022)

Sobre el equipo del año que viene, si por Mendy dan 40 kilos habría que ponerle un lazo, físicamente un toro, pero carencias terribles con el balón y cerebro de cacahuete para tomar decisiones bajo presión sacando el balón, con ese dinero un lateral izquierdo barato para recambio de Alaba, y fichar un lateral izquierdo decente, con Rudiger quedaría una defensa cojonuda.
Tchuameni o similar indispensable, un stopper de recambio de Casemiro, aparte de Mbappe.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (27 Abr 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Ostia, esa foto que pones es de un penalti que precisamente se pitó.
> De hecho le costó la liga al Madrid.
> 
> Pero tío, aún así, no puedes decir que es un robo.
> ...



Y creo que en balonmano son la polla, uno hasta es pariente del rey ...y tenian equipo de jokei....


----------



## Insert Coin (27 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Si se mete el Villareal en la final...
> 
> No, eso no va a ocurrir. Olvídalo.



Suerte si elimina a PSG, Chelsea y Shitty? Claro claro...

Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Abr 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Suerte si elimina a PSG, Chelsea y Shitty? Claro claro...
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk



majia. Con el Pesejé hubo majia potajia. y contra Chelsea, majia potajia. 

Lo del Shitty...de momento os la ha metido 4 veces el guarrona. Veremos si se orina también en el Cuernabeu


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (27 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Y creo que en balonmano son la polla, uno hasta es pariente del rey ...y tenian equipo de jokei....



Comentaba @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos hace bastante tiempo que, en su niñez en Cataluña, estaba convencido de que el hockey sobre patines era uno de los deportes de mayor importancia mundial porque el entorno de los medios empujaba a creerlo.

Un deporte que se juega en España y Portugal, creo.


----------



## qbit (27 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> majia. Con el Pesejé hubo majia potajia. y contra Chelsea, majia potajia.
> 
> Lo del Shitty...de momento os la ha metido 4 veces el guarrona. Veremos si se orina también en el Cuernabeu



Y nosotros les hemos metido 3, mientras que vosotros en dos partidos les metisteis ni más ni menos que... CERO goles.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Abr 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Comentaba @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos hace bastante tiempo que, en su niñez en Cataluña, estaba convencido de que el hockey sobre patines era uno de los deportes de mayor importancia mundial porque el entorno de los medios empujaba a creerlo.
> 
> Un deporte que se juega en España y Portugal, creo.



Sí, es así. El tema deportivo lo manipulan hasta que realmente no percibes la realidad

Tambien waterpolo. Pero en ese hockey es donde mas lo noté.

El liceo, el fc barcelona, el reus, el porto, el anoia, el tordera...eran los candidatos a campeones de Europa


----------



## qbit (27 Abr 2022)

Villarreal - Real Madrid = 0-0
Real Madrid - Villarreal = 0-0

Eso en la liga. Un puto equipo defensivo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Y nosotros les hemos metido 3, mientras que vosotros en dos partidos les metisteis ni más ni menos que... CERO goles.



Porque nosotros no tenemos majia potajia.

y la pelotita no quería entrar. Disparos a bocajarro que rebotaban en defensas...al final generamos más ocasiones claras que el Shitty futurista. Si hubieran revisado al menos el penalti clarísimo a Correita...pero como Guarrona vino al Metropolitano a perder tiempo y a montar la tangana, se libraron de que practicáramos el medievo con sus anos.

Al final se metieron en semis con calzador, por la mínima y en el Metropolitano no orinaron.

Nos iban a meter 8 y no.


----------



## qbit (27 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Porque nosotros no tenemos majia potajia.
> 
> y la pelotita no quería entrar. Disparos a bocajarro que rebotaban en defensas...al final generamos más ocasiones claras que el Shitty futurista. Si hubieran revisado al menos el penalti clarísimo a Correita...pero como Guarrona vino al Metropolitano a perder tiempo y a montar la tangana, se libraron de que practicáramos el medievo con sus anos.
> 
> ...



Siendo los campeones morales no entiendo porqué lloras tanto.


----------



## Insert Coin (27 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> majia. Con el Pesejé hubo majia potajia. y contra Chelsea, majia potajia.
> 
> Lo del Shitty...de momento os la ha metido 4 veces el guarrona. Veremos si se orina también en el Cuernabeu



Guardiloca ya recibió el mensaje en Munich






Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Abr 2022)

El tema es si Guarrona se orinará en el Cuernabeu y os dejará el apestazo a coloña indeleble


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Abr 2022)

Te imaginas? Guarrona orinando y los comepipas abandonando el heztadio en el minuto 60. Eso sería una tragedia


----------



## qbit (27 Abr 2022)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Ayer en la rueda de presa dijo Cejotti "es que atacaban con 5". Abuelo, llevan haciendo eso años: 2 extremos abiertos, un 9 o falso 9 y De Bruyne y Bernardo llegando.



Eso ha hecho el Madrid siempre, o al menos en la última década o más. Atacar muchos a la vez, con los atacantes, centrocampistas y hasta Marcelo, un defensa-lateral que no sólo subía sino que se paseaba en ataque pudiendo hacer buenos pases y hasta rematar goles, y los rivales desbordados.



josemanuelb dijo:


> Curiosamente el Madrid siempre ha ganado más con este tipo de entrenadores "blandos" que con otros perfil Mourinho, Capello, Conte, que sí trabajan tácticamente...



No es que hayan ganado más, sino que a los otros no les dejan estar porque les hacen la cama al segundo o como mucho, tercer año.

De todas formas, Del Bosque sí trabajaba la defensa. Pero estos entrenadores no les exigen mucho esfuerzo físico a los que no quieren. La alternativa es echar a los acomodados.

En la breve entrevista pospartido a Benzema se veía que tiene ganas de ganar y seguir ganando, y los demás también me lo parecen. Los veteranos porque son profesionales y no idiotas y saben que ya habrá tiempo de estar retirados, y los jóvenes porque son jóvenes. Por eso hemos ganado la liga, la Supercopa y estamos en semifinales. Pero ha habido muchas épocas en las que el equipo estaba lleno de acomodados y ha sido un horror.


----------



## _Suso_ (27 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Se lo terminaran dando a Messi por marcar la increíble cifra de 4 goles en la liga francesa, decimos de la troleada de Floren al París con Ramos, pero la troleada de Laporta con Messi ha sido épica.


----------



## qbit (27 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> No tengo tan claro que los valencianistas esten del todo deseosos de que su vecino haga una gesta asi. Mas ahora que han perdido una final.



He abierto una encuesta para valencianistas. Espero que haya una cantidad suficiente en el foro y que los troles respeten.


----------



## qbit (27 Abr 2022)

¿Tú de qué equipo eres?


----------



## Manero (27 Abr 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Comentaba @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos hace bastante tiempo que, en su niñez en Cataluña, estaba convencido de que el hockey sobre patines era uno de los deportes de mayor importancia mundial porque el entorno de los medios empujaba a creerlo.
> 
> Un deporte que se juega en España y Portugal, creo.



Que ese forero ya sufriera en su niñez de una incapacidad por entender el mundo no significa que el resto de niños si vean la realidad con claridad. Si un niño de 5 años ve que el equipo de Hockey patines de su pueblo de 2.000 habitantes es capaz de ganar por goleada a la mayoría de equipos de otros paises es más que consciente que ese deporte se juega en su pueblo, el de al lado y pocos sitios más en el mundo, y si no lo sabe cualquier otro niño se lo explica. Y que los medios empujen a creer que es un deporte importante....cualquiera puede entrar en los periódicos deportivos catalanes y comprobará la importancia que se le da al Hockey Patines.

Lo único cierto es que si es un deporte con tradición por aquí y muchos niños se inician en su práctica desde pequeños porque es divertido de jugar y hay muchos clubes donde apuntarse, pero todo el mundo es consciente (niños incluidos) que es un deporte minoritario del que no se puede vivir. Conozco de primera mano el caso de un jugador actualmente internacional por España que ha intentado hace meses que le den junto a su novia una hipoteca para comprarse un piso juntos y se la han denegado, ese es el nivel de ese deporte.


----------



## qbit (27 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, creíamos que la UEFA iba a perjudicar arbitralmente al equipo por lo de la Superliga, pero no parece que esté siendo así, y nos están respetando. ¿A qué puede ser? Quizá sea que los lobos pisoteen a quien se les arrastra y respetan a quien les planta cara. He conocido más de un caso así. O simplemente no quieren ensuciar la competición con "errores" arbitrales, y las negociaciones sobre asuntos como la Superliga se mantienen en privado.


----------



## qbit (27 Abr 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Al Villareal cómo lo veis?
> 
> Tienen algún plan? serán capaces de sostener su eliminatoria?



Es un equipo muy sólido, con una gran defensa y peligroso porque si te meten gol se cerrarían. Los que a estas alturas están menospreciándoles deben ser gilipollas, después de haber eliminado a los que han eliminado. La gente se fija en el nombre, que no es más que el pasado, y no en el presente, que es en lo que hay que fijarse.

En una final contra el Villarreal podría pasar lo que pasó contra el Valencia en esa final (3-0), que eran también un equipo muy sólido, pero el fútbol español ahora tiene más experiencia tras haber ganado Eurocopas y mundiales y sospecho que conociendo el precedente no se iban a dejar repetirlo. Yo no me fío nada y ya he puesto los resultados en la liga: Dos empates a cero. Probablemente pasaría lo que pasó en la segunda final del Valencia contra el Bayern, un empate.

Además, como no tienen nombre, tienes poco prestigio que ganar y mucho que perder, como le ha pasado a Juventus o Bayern de Munich.

Pero es que una final contra el Liverpool tampoco me gusta. Sería la revancha de la de 1981, pero si la perdemos, sería el único equipo que nos gana una final de Copaeuropa tras millones de años, y encima dos veces seguidas.

Así que lo mejor es que no nos clasifiquemos... ná, a la final y que sea contra el que sea.


----------



## xilebo (27 Abr 2022)

*Sigue vivo a pesar de todo*


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (27 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Por cierto, creíamos que la UEFA iba a perjudicar arbitralmente al equipo por lo de la Superliga, pero no parece que esté siendo así, y nos están respetando. ¿A qué puede ser? Quizá sea que los lobos pisoteen a quien se les arrastra y respetan a quien les planta cara. He conocido más de un caso así. O simplemente no quieren ensuciar la competición con "errores" arbitrales, y las negociaciones sobre asuntos como la Superliga se mantienen en privado.



Creo que el morbo de ver al equipo rebelde en semifinales en el fondo les beneficia a nivel de audiencia.


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Abr 2022)

Yo no es por menosprecial al Villareal. Pero me parece que tienen cero opciones de eliminar al Líverpool y me parece que hoy queda cerrada esa eliminatoria. 

Si me equivoco, me cito luejo.


----------



## filets (27 Abr 2022)

no me gusta nada el ambientillo que hay en el madridismo
me recuerda a cuando perdimos 1-0 contra el PSV y todo el mundo daba por hecho la remontada
y al final nos comimos una mierda bien grande

es que los escucho y parece que ganamos 4-3 en vez de perder 4-3
y nadie dice que deberia haber terminado 6-1
y nadie cae que nuestra peor estadistica es en semis, hemos caido el 50% de las veces
y que el City ya esta sobre aviso de el epica madridista y todo el rollo ese

lo veo negro, negro


----------



## _Suso_ (27 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> no me gusta nada el ambientillo que hay en el madridismo
> me recuerda a cuando perdimos 1-0 contra el PSV y todo
> el mundo daba por hecho la remontada
> y al final nos comimos una mierda bien grande
> ...



Puede que no pasemos, pero que nos quiten lo bailado, a principio de temporada a cualquiera de este hilo nos dicen que a estas alturas tenemos la liga ganada , estamos en semis de champions después de eliminar al París, al Chelse, que sólo perdemos el partido de ida por un gol, que Benzema va para balón de oro, que Vinicius parece la mejor versión de Bale y lleva 18 goles y nos faltan a todos plumas para firmar el trato.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (27 Abr 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Puede que no pasemos, pero que nos quiten lo bailado, a principio de temporada a cualquiera de este hilo nos dicen que a estas alturas tenemos la liga ganada , estamos en semis de champions después de eliminar al París, al Chelse, que sólo perdemos el partido de ida por un gol, que Benzema va para balón de oro, que Vinicius parece la mejor versión de Bale y lleva 18 goles y nos faltan a todos plumas para firmar el trato.



Y sobre todo, que el RM aumenta su leyenda a ojos de todos. Lo de "magia", " indomables" etc. lo estoy leyendo en medios de todo el globo.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Abr 2022)

Yo creo que lo de la suerte es muy relativo. A un partido puede ser, pero cuando pasa "varias veces", es porque el equipo tiene algo que los otros no tienen.

Yo no creo que el Real Madrid haya tenido suerte. Es que tiene una mentalidad en la que, cuando esta la cosa NEGRA, son capaces de respirar un momento, no hundirse y saber que lo pueden hacer, aunque sea difícil. Es verdad que te tiene que salir, tienes que dar en la diana, pero el equipo sabe colocarse para que sus opciones de dar en la diana sean altas.

El PSG por ejemplo, tiene su eliminatoria de Octavos prácticamente hecha (2-0), pero ocurre una jugada "desafortunada" totalmente puntual. El Real Madrid se acerca en el marcador, y aun teniendo ventaja... se hunden en la miseria. Son INCAPACES de gestionar una situación desfavorable aunque siguen teniendo las de ganar. Han nadado a favor de corriente como han querido, y en cuanto les sopla mal el viento un momento, se ahogan.

El Real Madrid ayer de salida, sin hacerlo "mal", se encuentra un 2-0. Es una situación muy desfavorable que es CAPAZ de gestionar. Una situación en la que puedes quedar eliminado al 99% a poco que te equivoques. Pues no, al final pierde el partido, pero se va con la sensación de que cuando podía perder de verdad, no lo ha hecho.

Ojo, el Shitty sigue siendo favorito, pero chicos... el cerebro y la cabeza. Si eres capaz de controlarla, lo controlas TODO. El cerebro es tu mejor amigo, y a la vez, tu peor enemigo. Los jugadores del Real Madrid, si están ahi, es porque tienen casi todos esa mentalidad y esa capacidad de que no les tire al suelo la primera ráfaga de viento en contra.

¿Os acordáis de Illarramendi? Era un buen jugador. Pero tuvo un mal partido en Dortmund el año de la 10º (Cuando ganamos 3-0 en Madrid y en Dortmund se nos pusieron 2-0), y el tio no se levantó de aquella. Se tuvo que volver a San Sebastián.
Messi, técnicamente, ha sido el mejor jugador de la historia reciente, pero cuando le soplaba el aire en contra, NO sabía gestionar las cosas. Ese era su gran handicap. Si venían mal dadas, no sabía sobreponerse. Por eso tantas eliminatorias donde no hizo NADA precisamente porque el Barcelona estaba en una mala situación, y él era incapaz de revertirla.

La mentalidad es fundamental para afrontar todo lo que te pone la vida y el deporte por delante. Cuando el Real Madrid remonta tantas veces, no es suerte.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (27 Abr 2022)

@Edu.R No hay más que decir.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Abr 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> *Puede que no pasemos, pero que nos quiten lo bailado*, a principio de temporada a cualquiera de este hilo nos dicen que a estas alturas tenemos la liga ganada , estamos en semis de champions después de eliminar al París, al Chelse, que sólo perdemos el partido de ida por un gol, que Benzema va para balón de oro, que Vinicius parece la mejor versión de Bale y lleva 18 goles y nos faltan a todos plumas para firmar el trato.



eso es una mierda de pensamiento

con un centro de campo fuerte que lo tiene el madrid pero el miserable anceloti no quiere sacar
y con una defensa inspirada solida como ha habido partidos en esta copa de europa
el madrid tiene nivel para pasar esta eliminatoria
joder si hemos visto que el manchester city se convertia en un osasuna en madrid jugando con el atletico en cuanto el atletico defendió un poco bien y les atacó a muerte!!

y en una hipotetica final veriamos

pero eso de decir : bah, perdemos, pues vale, pero que nos quiten lo bailao
es rechazar que el madrid puede ganar y tiene jugadores para ganar
y es aceptar a un madrid de mierda que es lo que fabrica este mierda anceloti


----------



## feps (27 Abr 2022)

El cabezón es incluso capaz de poner a los titulares el sábado en Liga. A veces pienso que ya está cansado (va a cumplir 63) y se la suda todo. No contar con Camavinga es de una necedad increíble.


----------



## seven up (27 Abr 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Que ese forero ya sufriera en su niñez de una incapacidad por entender el mundo no significa que el resto de niños si vean la realidad con claridad. Si un niño de 5 años ve que el equipo de Hockey patines de su pueblo de 2.000 habitantes es capaz de ganar por goleada a la mayoría de equipos de otros paises es más que consciente que ese deporte se juega en su pueblo, el de al lado y pocos sitios más en el mundo, y si no lo sabe cualquier otro niño se lo explica. Y que los medios empujen a creer que es un deporte importante....cualquiera puede entrar en los periódicos deportivos catalanes y comprobará la importancia que se le da al Hockey Patines.
> 
> Lo único cierto es que si es un deporte con tradición por aquí y muchos niños se inician en su práctica desde pequeños porque es divertido de jugar y hay muchos clubes donde apuntarse, pero todo el mundo es consciente (niños incluidos) que es un deporte minoritario del que no se puede vivir. Conozco de primera mano el caso de un jugador actualmente internacional por España que ha intentado hace meses que le den junto a su novia una hipoteca para comprarse un piso juntos y se la han denegado, ese es el nivel de ese deporte.



Como siempre manipulando las cosas, el post de @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos viene de más atrás y habla de otra época.
Por cierto, ¿desde cuando Barcelona, Reus o Igualada son puebluchos de 2000 habitantes?. Yo si que crecí en uno de 10.000 habitantes, con su equipo en la división de honor de hockey y era un gustazo ver al Barça jugar en un puto frontón descubierto con el suelo de cemento y gradas móviles por que no había en esos años un polideportivo. Ese boom desaforado por el hockey sobre patines en España y sobre todo en Cataluña vino dado a principios de los años 80, años que no nos comíamos un colín en el deporte rey, el futbol, ni a nivel de clubs, ni a nivel de selecciones. Solo hay que ver el boom del baloncesto en esos mismos años. Joder le daba bola al hockey hasta el Butano, como se notaba que trabajaba para el Conde de Godó y como defendía a la Federación de patinaje por que era la más medallas daba a España. El éxito en esos años del hockey y sobre todo del baloncesto viene intrínsecamente dado por el fracaso del futbol. Si el Barça en los 80 ganara en futbol Ligas y Copas de Europa o la selección Española conquistara Mundiales y Eurocopas, el hockey de los 80 en Cataluña tendría la misma transcendencia que tiene ahora, media página en el Sport y Mundo deportivo y dando muchas gracias. Curiosa la coincidencia del Cibeles de Oviedo, Copa del Rey y Recopa de Europa, el Liceo de la Coruña con Ligas o Copas de Europa o el La Salle de Tenerife, mientras tanto Oviedo, Deportivo o Tenerife jugando en patatales de 2ªB. (La Salle solo llegó a división de honor pero hay que tener en cuenta que en ese momento jugaba en primera división de baloncesto el C.B. Canarias y el R.C. Náutico de Tenerife, era mucha la competencia de aficionados y recursos).


----------



## Th89 (27 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Es un equipo muy sólido, con una gran defensa y peligroso porque si te meten gol se cerrarían. Los que a estas alturas están menospreciándoles deben ser gilipollas, después de haber eliminado a los que han eliminado. La gente se fija en el nombre, que no es más que el pasado, y no en el presente, que es en lo que hay que fijarse.
> 
> En una final contra el Villarreal podría pasar lo que pasó contra el Valencia en esa final (3-0), que eran también un equipo muy sólido, pero el fútbol español ahora tiene más experiencia tras haber ganado Eurocopas y mundiales y sospecho que conociendo el precedente no se iban a dejar repetirlo. Yo no me fío nada y ya he puesto los resultados en la liga: Dos empates a cero. Probablemente pasaría lo que pasó en la segunda final del Valencia contra el Bayern, un empate.
> 
> ...



Con el Liverpool sería la revancha de la de 2018, ya se la devolvimos entonces. Está 1-1 la cosa.


----------



## HArtS (27 Abr 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Y lo sigo haciendo porque no es cuestión de si da en la mano o no sino que es cuestión de reglamento, y si el reglamento dice que un brazo pegado al cuerpo como el de Piqué no es penalti por mucho que el balón vaya en dirección a portería, pues no es penalti. Que esa norma es injusta pues si, pero las quejas a quién escribe el reglamento no a mi. El punto 3 es el que explica porqué no es penalti la mano de Piqué.
> 
> Y respecto a la mano de ayer, mira lo que dice el punto 1:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1039473



Por reglamento si la mano está despegada del cuerpo es penal, es decir, la jugada de Laporte es penal...

Pero por alguna inexplicable razón ahí te da amnesia, se te olvida el reglamento y dices que no, que lo de Laporte no es penal.

La respuesta la sé, para ti si las manos las hace alguien vestido de blaugrana no existe la regla de los penales, si el jugador va de blanco la jugada siempre debe ser penal haga lo que haga el de blanco.

Como no te dije no tienes autoridad moral para hablar de penales.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> no me gusta nada el ambientillo que hay en el madridismo
> me recuerda a cuando perdimos 1-0 contra el PSV y todo el mundo daba por hecho la remontada
> y al final nos comimos una mierda bien grande
> 
> ...



El Madrí es el Madrí pero sí, veo como mucho ambiente de que se va a remontar sí o sí, y eso no está claro. El Bernabéu no es determinante y el Madrí es un club sin una táctica establecida. Cara vamos a plantar, pero en un. intercambio de golpes Shitty y Liverpool son malos rivales.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Abr 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Puede que no pasemos, pero que nos quiten lo bailado, a principio de temporada a cualquiera de este hilo nos dicen que a estas alturas tenemos la liga ganada , estamos en semis de champions después de eliminar al París, al Chelse, que sólo perdemos el partido de ida por un gol, que Benzema va para balón de oro, que Vinicius parece la mejor versión de Bale y lleva 18 goles y nos faltan a todos plumas para firmar el trato.



Y si se acaba perdiendo tampoco pasa nada. Nos llevamos la liga, hemos dejado atrás a equipos más poderosos que nosotros ahora mismo y con fútbol y épica y si caemos será contra el superequipo que todo el mundo da como favorito número 1.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Abr 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Y sobre todo, que el RM aumenta su leyenda a ojos de todos. Lo de "magia", " indomables" etc. lo estoy leyendo en medios de todo el globo.



En Inglaterra están flipando. Ellos que creen que son los números 1, y además hay mucho odio al shitty igual que en Francia se le tiene al QSG. Además hemos recuperado lo de no tener táctica sino que nuestra táctica es ganar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Abr 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Y lo sigo haciendo porque no es cuestión de si da en la mano o no sino que es cuestión de reglamento, y si el reglamento dice que un brazo pegado al cuerpo como el de Piqué no es penalti por mucho que el balón vaya en dirección a portería, pues no es penalti. Que esa norma es injusta pues si, pero las quejas a quién escribe el reglamento no a mi. El punto 3 es el que explica porqué no es penalti la mano de Piqué.
> 
> Y respecto a la mano de ayer, mira lo que dice el punto 1:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1039473



Brazo pegado al cuerpo...          

Lo grave es que te crees tus propias mentiras. Hace tiempo parecías más objetivo Mane, te ciega tu odio al Madrí.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 Abr 2022)

Gaspart buena persona?

Etamos apañaos.


----------



## Th89 (27 Abr 2022)

Ayer fuimos Rocky y el City Apollo en la primera película. 

A ver si el miércoles pasa lo que en la segunda


----------



## petro6 (27 Abr 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Ayer fuimos Rocky y el City Apollo en la primera película.
> 
> A ver si el miércoles pasa lo que en la segunda



Esperemos no ser el Apollo de la cuarta..


----------



## xilebo (27 Abr 2022)

*Al Madrid le basta con eso*


----------



## cebollo (27 Abr 2022)

Ancelotti no jugó por lesión pero era jugador de la Roma en 1984 (final de Copa de Europa Roma-Liverpool). Era entrenador del Milán en 2005 y 2007 (finales de Champions Milan - Liverpool).

Yo creo que intuye que la final va a ser Real Madrid-Liverpool aunque ponga a Vallejo de delantero en la vuelta.

Y el Liverpool es un equipazo pero puede llegar a la final tras cruces contra Benfica y Villarreal. Le pasa al Real Madrid y ERC pone una querella por bolas calientes.


----------



## seven up (27 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo creo que lo de la suerte es muy relativo. A un partido puede ser, pero cuando pasa "varias veces", es porque el equipo tiene algo que los otros no tienen.
> 
> Yo no creo que el Real Madrid haya tenido suerte. Es que tiene una mentalidad en la que, cuando esta la cosa NEGRA, son capaces de respirar un momento, no hundirse y saber que lo pueden hacer, aunque sea difícil. Es verdad que te tiene que salir, tienes que dar en la diana, pero el equipo sabe colocarse para que sus opciones de dar en la diana sean altas.
> 
> ...



Ojo que no quejo, con el 4-3 me doy totalmente por satisfecho, estamos vivos y queda el Bernabeu. Lo he dicho desde el primer día de competición, con la Liga este año me sobra, el estar en semis de la Champions para mi es un gran premio. ZZ casi me había convencido de que Vini y Rodrygo eran unos solemnes paquetes, de que la progresión de Valverde y de Mendy se había detenido, que Ausencio y Carbajal estaban para jubilarse junto a Bale, Marcelo e Isco y que Canelita era irremplazable. Parecía a principios de temporada, con las escasas incorporaciones que poco íbamos a poder competir contando solo con Benzemá, Modric (un año más viejos) y Courtois. Gracias a Dios y a Jubilotti la cosa no fue así.

Por otra parte tendrá algo que ver el planteamiento del partido y de la alineación que saques. Y por Dios que nadie me confunda con otros conforeros, a estas alturas todos saben que Jubilotti no me gusta pero mientras el Real Madrid gane los partidos y los títulos que disputa, como si se queda al frente del equipo toda su vida, lo principal es el Real Madrid, quien lo dirija es secundario. A lo que iba, si Jubilotti hubiera contado con Camavinga por Casemiro y Rodrygo se queda en el banquillo desde el principio pues a lo mejor no nos meten 2 seguidos y por consiguiente con este planteamiento, lo más seguro que nosotros no habríamos marcado tres tampoco. Tienes que remontar por que atrás lo estás haciendo mal, rematadamente mal, ha pasado contra el Barça, contra el PSG y contra el Chelsea. Hay una ligera descompensación que parecía que se había arreglado en los últimos partidos de Liga. Lo bueno es que arriba, Modric, Vini y Benzemá lo están haciendo extraordinariamente bien y compensan con sus goles los desaguisados defensivos.

Respecto a la suerte, ya lo decía el gran Julio Cesar "en todo puede mucho la _Fortuna_ y más en la guerra", también se cuenta que Napoleón seleccionaba a sus generales en base a dos cualidades, por una parte, el talento y por otra la suerte. Ningún militar llegó a promocionar bajo su imperio a la graduación de general si la suerte no le había acompañado a lo largo de su vida. Con talento y sin suerte, no se va muy lejos en la vida y lo que recordamos al final son los triunfos, los fracasos tendemos a olvidarlos.


----------



## 4motion (27 Abr 2022)

josemanuelb dijo:


> El City en la vuelta va a tener mejor defensa, recupera a Cancelo y Walker, bastante mejor que lo que tenían ayer.
> 
> Va a ser difícil pasar si no se mejora muuuucho.
> 
> ...



Le pides peras al Olmo, el abuelo cejas es un inútil, con flor pero inútil.

Lo Mismo que fueron los que citas, pero la flor se acaba.

Si sigue apostando por el TDI alemán averiado.

ADIÓS.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mecanosfera (27 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Al Madrid le basta con eso*



Mmmm bueno, no nos flipemos. Los que ya peinamos canas sabemos que si hay un "ADN Madrid" éste incluye la modestia y no menospreciar ni al rival ni la dificultad de las eliminatorias.
En las 7 champions ganadas por el Madrid que he vivido, casi nunca hemos sido favoritos. Casi siempre hemos ganado la orejona teniendo el pálpito de que el oponente nos iba a eliminar, de que era imposible, de que los buenos son los otros... Estos memes chulescos son divertidos pero, en mi experiencia, el Real Madrid ganador siempre ha tenido algo de humilde o de al menos precavido. En eliminaciones recientes como la del Chelsea el año pasado nos penalizó el ir de chulitos de la clase. Al final, por mucho Madrid que seamos, somos un equipo más. No somos perfectos, nuestra magia tiene límites, los rivales son equipos trabajadísimos y no debemos mirar a nadie por encima del hombro, porque estos memes los carga el diablo.
Si realmente existe un "señorío" madridista, éste implica no sentirse nunca mejor que nadie. Quizás por eso Cristiano nunca terminó de ser un icono madridista al 100%. Su chulería tiene poco que ver con el señorío madridista.
Prudencia y no sentirnos ganadores antes de tiempo ni chulearnos de hazañas que están por terminar.


----------



## qbit (27 Abr 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Con el Liverpool sería la revancha de la de 2018, ya se la devolvimos entonces. Está 1-1 la cosa.



Cierto. Lo acabo de recordar viendo el partido Villarreal-Liverpool. Estoy fatal de la cabeza.


Cómo he podido olvidarme de la famosa actuación de Sergio Ramos, el lesionado del Liverpool, los golazos de Bale...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Abr 2022)

Creo que Kroos tiene un rival muy digno en velocidad (obviando al maestro Busquets), Parejo, todo un despliegue fisico, un portento de tio.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (27 Abr 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Ayer fuimos Rocky y el City Apollo en la primera película.
> 
> A ver si el miércoles pasa lo que en la segunda



Y rocky iv...
Quien sera drago? Si apollo en esa es guardiola yo no me lo pierdo!!


----------



## qbit (27 Abr 2022)

Pues lo tengo claro. Si nos clasificamos, prefiero al Liverpool, porque no me fío del Villarreal. Qué equipo más asqueroso y defensivo. Si les ganas parece que no has tenido mérito y si te ganan cae el descrédito sobre ti.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (27 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Pues lo tengo claro. Si nos clasificamos, prefiero al Liverpool, porque no me fío del Villarreal. Qué equipo más asqueroso y defensivo. Si les ganas parece que no has tenido mérito y si te ganan cae el descrédito sobre ti.



Ni ellos mismos se creen que estén en semis. Es inexplicable.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (27 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Pues lo tengo claro. Si nos clasificamos, prefiero al Liverpool, porque no me fío del Villarreal. Qué equipo más asqueroso y defensivo. Si les ganas parece que no has tenido mérito y si te ganan cae el descrédito sobre ti.



Completamente de acuerdo. Dicho esto, el Liverpool es un terrible rival. Si Salah no se llega a lesionar ese dia creo que no les hubieramos ganado la final

Por cierto seria loleante si Villarreal gana el torneo. Creo que seria la primera vez en la que el campwon no puede defender su titulo, ya que xreo que el campeon no puede volver si no se clasifica en su liga


----------



## 4motion (27 Abr 2022)

Pues aguanta el submarino.

Al loro.

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## _Suso_ (27 Abr 2022)

Lo del Villarreal tiene un merito nivel dios


----------



## 4motion (27 Abr 2022)

Que bueno es klopp 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Abr 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Lo del Villarreal tiene un merito nivel dios



un tal ROCOSO albiol...si estuviera jugando el mendy ese.. a iria el liverpool 4 a 0


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Pues lo tengo claro. Si nos clasificamos, prefiero al Liverpool, porque no me fío del Villarreal. Qué equipo más asqueroso y defensivo. Si les ganas parece que no has tenido mérito y si te ganan cae el descrédito sobre ti.



bueno con ROCOSO albiol que cubre las carencias de PAU torres... pero que esperas ,te juegas contra un equipo de arabes jeques


----------



## Xequinfumfa (27 Abr 2022)

Quiero a Juan Foyth como lateral derecho titular del Madrid para ya. Entre Carvajal, Vázquez y Odriozola no hacen ni medio Foyth. 

Para ya, Florentino.


----------



## qbit (27 Abr 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Lo del Villarreal tiene un merito nivel dios



El fútbol ha evolucionado hacia el físico, pues toma físico. Defender y aprovechar el error del rival.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Abr 2022)

menudo poderio fisico el villarreal
eso es lo que le mantiene vivo en liverpool
y eso es lo que le hizo eliminar al bayern

pero ey : que el mierda anceloti ve bueno a un viejo y troton kroos
y a un casemiro apatico que sale de lesion y que ya hace un tiempo esta tambien en modo kroos

cuando va a tener el madrid a un entrenador simplemente con cabeza?? no pido mas
pero no :
el mierda cabezon inutil anceloti (le gustan los viejos , odia a los jovenes)
el alineador zidane ("que marcelo centre y alguien remate")
el cantamañanas don nadie benitez ("modric te voy a corregir ese manera fea que tienes de centrar con el exterior")
....

joder si es que hasta un emery vendria bien al madrid antes de lo que hay

y por cierto : no entiendo esta mierda de poner clausulas millonarias a los entrenadores para que no se vayan a otro equipo como si fueran un mbappe o un halland
o sea que para echar a anceloti el madrid tendria que gastar una millonada
en fin....


----------



## 4motion (27 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> menudo poderio fisico el villarreal
> eso es lo que le mantiene vivo en liverpool
> y eso es lo que le hizo eliminar al bayern
> 
> ...



A mi me gusta klopp en el Madrid, no sé si algún día lo veré.

Floper se que esta por la labor. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> El fútbol ha evolucionado hacia el físico, pues toma físico. Defender y aprovechar el error del rival.



no veras va a un equipo como el villareal gastarse 120 millones por algun mindungui


----------



## qbit (27 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Al Madrid le basta con eso*



Ese tipo de memes son insultantes contra el Real Madrid. Nos ponen como que ganamos por suerte, o por esfuerzo, y como que no hay plan táctico. Todo lo contrario. Aunque Ancelotti parezca un funcionario pensando en la jubilación sabe de fútbol, sólo que va a lo fácil, y el equipo tiene y ha exhibido mucha calidad y creatividad en el juego para golear y eliminar a esos equipos famosos de moda.


----------



## _Suso_ (27 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> El fútbol ha evolucionado hacia el físico, pues toma físico. Defender y aprovechar el error del rival.



Ostras, pero defender contra equipos que tienen lo que tienen en ataque tiene un merito de la leche, que han eliminado a la juve, al bayer (que era el máximo favorito) y ahora en semis de momento sin problemas, es un merito del carajo con el presupuesto que tienen en comparación a sus rivales.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (27 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> menudo poderio fisico el villarreal
> eso es lo que le mantiene vivo en liverpool
> y eso es lo que le hizo eliminar al bayern
> 
> ...



Emery duraría 2 telediarios en el Madrid.


----------



## 4motion (27 Abr 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Emery duraría 2 telediarios en el Madrid.



Por los jugadores principalmente.

Klopp sería otra cosa. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (27 Abr 2022)

*Solo los más grandes tiran un Panenka después de fallar*


----------



## qbit (27 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo creo que lo de la suerte es muy relativo. A un partido puede ser, pero cuando pasa "varias veces", es porque el equipo tiene algo que los otros no tienen.
> 
> Yo no creo que el Real Madrid haya tenido suerte. Es que tiene una mentalidad en la que, cuando esta la cosa NEGRA, son capaces de respirar un momento, no hundirse y saber que lo pueden hacer, aunque sea difícil. Es verdad que te tiene que salir, tienes que dar en la diana, pero el equipo sabe colocarse para que sus opciones de dar en la diana sean altas.
> 
> ...



Estaba de acuerdo en lo que iba leyéndote pero no en lo de Messi, que aparte de eso de la mentalidad no ha sido el mejor de los tiempos recientes. Ha sido el más promocionado, igual que en Cataluña parece que el hockey sobre hierba es un deporte de importancia mundial, porque lo juegan ellos, como han explicado hace unas horas en el hilo.


----------



## tururut12 (27 Abr 2022)

El Villarreal es un equipo muy correoso y ultramotivado para poder llegar a la final de París. Ha eliminado al Manchester United y al Bayern y, si llega si llega la final, al Liverpool, es decir, le ha tocado un camino difícil como al Real Madrid. En cambio, el Liverpool le ha tocado el camino más fácil, Inter y Benfica, no lo van a tener nada fácil porque ahora le toca un equipo chungo, que defiende bien. No descarto que en alguna contra le pueda hacer daño al Liverpool.


----------



## xilebo (27 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Ese tipo de memes son insultantes contra el Real Madrid. Nos ponen como que ganamos por suerte, o por esfuerzo, y como que no hay plan táctico. Todo lo contrario. Aunque Ancelotti parezca un funcionario pensando en la jubilación sabe de fútbol, sólo que va a lo fácil, y el equipo tiene y ha exhibido mucha calidad y creatividad en el juego para golear y eliminar a esos equipos famosos de moda.



A zidane tmb le decian lo mismo que ahora al tecnico italiano, que no sabia de tactica y ganaba por suerte o flor. Pero justo en la champions el factor suerte es importante y ese gen competitivo y ganador q tiene el madrid, mas que tener un equipazo y mejores jugadores del mundo (psg, city,...). Zidane gano unas cuantas champions y una liga, q ahi es mas dificil porque son 38 jornadas y si que necesitas un buen equipo al final. Pero ancelotti en teoria si tiene mas sentido tactico q zidane por ejemplo, pero el tio hace unas cosas mas raro con las alineaciones y los cambios tarda demasiado a veces, que eso le puede costar caro


----------



## qbit (27 Abr 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Ostras, pero defender contra equipos que tienen lo que tienen en ataque tiene un merito de la leche, que han eliminado a la juve, al bayer (que era el máximo favorito) y ahora en semis de momento sin problemas, es un merito del carajo con el presupuesto que tienen en comparación a sus rivales.



Sí, pero mira en la liga cómo ahí no han sumado tantos puntos, porque para hacerlo hay que hacer más, hay que ganar y sumar de 3 en 3.

Claro que tienen mérito, como lo tuvieron el Valencia que jugó 2 finales de Copaeuropa, o el Atlético, o Paraguay en el mundial de Francia que sólo fueron eliminados por Francia en la prórroga por 1-0. La perfección defendiendo. No me gusta nada y quiero que los eliminen otros porque jugar contra ellos es un aburrimiento pero encima con preocupación por si te hacen una contra.

Cuando había menos físico en el fútbol destacaba más la creatividad que la tenían los equipos con más presupuesto, y los pequeños tenían que ser leñeros. Ahora no pueden ser leñeros pero pueden fiarse en el físico para compensar.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (27 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> igual que en Cataluña parece que el hockey sobre hierba es un deporte de importancia mundial, porque lo juegan ellos, como han explicado hace unas horas en el hilo.



Patines. Dije patines.


----------



## qbit (27 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> no veras va a un equipo como el villareal gastarse 120 millones por algun mindungui



Evidentemente, la estrategia de estos equipos medianos es trabajar con seriedad y en unos años consiguen los resultados.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> A mi me gusta klopp en el Madrid, no sé si algún día lo veré.
> 
> Floper se que esta por la labor.
> 
> ...



klopp fue el hijo de puta nazi que dijo que todo el que estuviera en el liverpool se inyectara la "vacuna" o no jugaba
(habria que ver si luego los jugadores pasaron de el o no)
pero vamos.... eso era para darle ostias en su cara hasta quitarle la barba de nazi

por lo demas sea ese hijo puta
o sea otro
pero el madrid necesita un entrenador CON CABEZA
es decir que tome decisiones correctas y a su tiempo , que entienda de tactica , y que saque lo mejor de la plantilla 
y de esto hace ya mucho que el madrid no tiene


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Abr 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> El Villarreal es un equipo muy correoso y ultramotivado para poder llegar a la final de París. Ha eliminado al Manchester United y al Bayern y, si llega si llega la final, al Liverpool, es decir, le ha tocado un camino difícil como al Real Madrid. En cambio, el Liverpool le ha tocado el camino más fácil, Inter y Benfica, no lo van a tener nada fácil porque ahora le toca un equipo chungo, que defiende bien. No descarto que en alguna contra le pueda hacer daño al Liverpool.



al united lo eliminamos nosotros


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Abr 2022)

Marca el Liverpool de potra pero es que tenía que llegar,ese equipo es un vendaval...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Abr 2022)

y se meten un gol en propia


----------



## qbit (27 Abr 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Patines. Dije patines.



Ah sí. Me he colado. La culpa es vuestra que me estáis haciendo responder a varios a la vez.


De hecho, cuando tenía 15 años me aficioné al hockey patines porque la selección española ganaba mundiales y eurocopas como churros. Sólo tenía de rivales a Portugal, Argentina y creo que Italia.


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Abr 2022)

Y otro...

2-0 el Villareal está muerto


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Abr 2022)

mierda ya ha marcado el liverpool


----------



## tururut12 (27 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> al united lo eliminamos nosotros



En efecto, tienes razón, me he confundido. Eliminó a la Juve en octavos.


----------



## 4motion (27 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Y otro...
> 
> 2-0 el Villareal está muerto



Creo que el submarino está reventando los remaches, pinta mal.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Th89 (27 Abr 2022)

Dep Villarreal


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Marca el Liverpool de potra pero es que tenía que llegar,ese equipo es un vendaval...



el tractor gripado kroos , un casemiro en modo kroos , y la defensa "solida" los para


----------



## feps (27 Abr 2022)

Todo apunta a que habrá final inglesa. El Liverpool está pasando por encima del Villarreal. Tiene mérito lo del Madrid y mucho más lo del Villarreal.


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> kroos , un casemiro en modo kroos , y la defensa solida los para



Con esa defensa de ayer el Liverpool puede meterle 5 jugando así


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Abr 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Dep Villarreal



yo aun no los daria por dep
quien sabe
claro que si llega un tercero o mas entonces si


----------



## qbit (27 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Marca el Liverpool de potra pero es que tenía que llegar,ese equipo es un vendaval...



Una vez abierto el cerrojo, les meten el segundo.

A ver si me voy a arrepentir de querer al Liverpool en la final...

Da igual. Yo no decido nada, sino que lo hacen los que juegan.


----------



## tururut12 (27 Abr 2022)

Un 2-0 es muy mal resultado. Con un tercer gol, están ya prácticamente eliminados. Aunque si quedan 2-0, podría tener alguna opción si el Liverpool se confía en la vuelta y se les pusiera el partido de cara.


----------



## qbit (27 Abr 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> El Villarreal es un equipo muy correoso y ultramotivado para poder llegar a la final de París. Ha eliminado al Manchester United y al Bayern y, si llega si llega la final, al Liverpool, es decir, le ha tocado un camino difícil como al Real Madrid. En cambio, el Liverpool le ha tocado el camino más fácil, Inter y Benfica, no lo van a tener nada fácil porque ahora le toca un equipo chungo, que defiende bien. No descarto que en alguna contra le pueda hacer daño al Liverpool.



El Manchester United fue eliminado por el Atleti. Es el Juventus el que eliminó el Villarreal.


----------



## qbit (27 Abr 2022)

En la virtud del Villarreal está el defecto. La virtud es que es difícil meterles gol, y el defecto es que no les veo capaces de meter varios goles y remontar. Esos equipos son así.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Abr 2022)

El Villarreal está vivo si no encaja más, y justo la ocasión que genere, como en Munich, la enchufa. Remontar 2 goles lo veo muy difícil, visto lo visto.

Y a mi el Liverpool me parece más equipo que el Shitty.


----------



## qbit (27 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> A zidane tmb le decian lo mismo que ahora al tecnico italiano, que no sabia de tactica y ganaba por suerte o flor. Pero justo en la champions el factor suerte es importante y ese gen competitivo y ganador q tiene el madrid, mas que tener un equipazo y mejores jugadores del mundo (psg, city,...). Zidane gano unas cuantas champions y una liga, q ahi es mas dificil porque son 38 jornadas y si que necesitas un buen equipo al final. Pero ancelotti en teoria si tiene mas sentido tactico q zidane por ejemplo, pero el tio hace unas cosas mas raro con las alineaciones y los cambios tarda demasiado a veces, que eso le puede costar caro



Porque es conservador y acomodaticio, por la edad supongo. Prefiere perder con los famosos en el terreno de juego que arriesgarse a ganar con los menos famosos, pues en caso de perder con el menos famoso jugando, la culpa se la lleva el entrenador, por haber puesto al suplente o al joven.


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Villarreal está vivo si no encaja más, y justo la ocasión que genere, como en Munich, la enchufa. Remontar 2 goles lo veo muy difícil, visto lo visto.
> 
> Y a mi el Liverpool me parece más equipo que el Shitty.



Están muertos y enterrados,han encajado 2 poniendo el autobús,si en casa salen al ataque se llevan un saco

Me gusta salah,el tío es eléctrico.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Abr 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> El Villarreal es un equipo muy correoso y ultramotivado para poder llegar a la final de París. Ha eliminado al Manchester United y al Bayern y, si llega si llega la final, al Liverpool, es decir, le ha tocado un camino difícil como al Real Madrid. En cambio, el Liverpool le ha tocado el camino más fácil, Inter y Benfica, no lo van a tener nada fácil porque ahora le toca un equipo chungo, que defiende bien. No descarto que en alguna contra le pueda hacer daño al Liverpool.



Como dijo aquél, a veces un cigarro es un cigarro.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (27 Abr 2022)

El bueno era Fabinho, no Casemiro...


----------



## _Suso_ (27 Abr 2022)

Por cierto de Hazard se sabe algo? Es que creo que ya ni va ni convocado y ni un medio de comunicación lo menciona


----------



## Gorrión (27 Abr 2022)

Ahora me entero que el Liverpool ha fichado a Luis Díaz por 45 millones.

Increíble, menudo regalo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Abr 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Ahora me entero que el Liverpool ha fichado a Luis Díaz por 45 millones.
> 
> Increíble, menudo regalo.



No se quién es,es bueno?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Abr 2022)

bueno con el mendy ,el liverpool ya hubera clavado 8 a estas altyras


----------



## feps (27 Abr 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Por cierto de Hazard se sabe algo? Es que creo que ya ni va ni convocado y ni un medio de comunicación lo menciona



Le operaron hace menos de un mes. La temporada se acabó para él.


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Abr 2022)

Joder,tiene que ser agotador para el Villareal jugar contra un equipo así,no pueden bajar el ritmo ni despistarse un segundo...


----------



## Xequinfumfa (27 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No se quién es,es bueno?



Cojonudo. El mejor de Colombia de largo.


----------



## Gorrión (27 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No se quién es,es bueno?



Es el extremo izquierdo que está jugando ahora, lo han fichado este mercado de invierno por 45 que puede llegar a 60.

Es una animalada de jugador.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Están muertos y enterrados,han encajado 2 poniendo el autobús,si en casa salen al ataque se llevan un saco
> 
> Me gusta salah,el tío es eléctrico.



no creo que ya esten muertos y enterrados
veremos en villarreal


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Abr 2022)

no esta gardado moreno otra vez sale PACOalcacser


----------



## Edu.R (27 Abr 2022)

Bueno, casi imposible remontar, el Villarreal tiene que hacer partidazo y tener suerte. Aun asi, conquistar Turin y Munich no está al alcance de cualquiera. Y siempre se puede apelar a los milagros.

El Liverpool ha sido muy superior. Cierto es que "no ha jugado contra nadie": Inter (Que le dio problemas), Benfica y Villarreal. Pero el juego que hace es muy bueno y se puede llevar esto.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (27 Abr 2022)

Llamadme loco, pero para mí el mejor equipo inglés, de largo, es el Chelsea, seguido del Liverpool y seguido del City.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Abr 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Llamadme loco, pero para mí el mejor equipo inglés, de largo, es el Chelsea, seguido del Liverpool y seguido del City.




ese futbol y esos 3 equipos son futbol FISICO correr y presionar todo el partido
es ponerles otro equipo similar fisicamente y con calidad y se vienen abajo

el madrid puede con cualquiera de esos 3 siempre que ponga FISICO en el campo
(y con una defensa bien , no un flan)

pero..... al genio anceloti le gustan los viejos y escupe a los jovenes
por tanto si sigue igual el mierda italiANO el madrid no tendra FISICO
y por tanto no podra con esos equipos (salvo milagro)


----------



## Roedr (27 Abr 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> El bueno era Fabinho, no Casemiro...



NPI como es Fabinho, pero Casemiro en condiciones normales es un máquina.


----------



## tururut12 (27 Abr 2022)

Creo que dentro de lo que cabe un 2-0 es remontable aunque sea contra el Liverpool, que ha sido muy superior al Villarreal. Tanto la afición como los jugadores ingleses ya se ven en la final y ese optimismo les puede resultar muy caro si el Villarreal marcara pronto


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> NPI como es Fabinho, pero Casemiro en condiciones normales es un máquina.



puedes ir cambiando el es por el fue


----------



## Mecanosfera (27 Abr 2022)

O Emery hace algún experimento táctico nivel Dios en la vuelta, o el Villareal está fuera. Hay tanta disparidad de calidad entre las plantillas que una remontada sólo sería posible con un planteamiento estratégico completamente inesperado e innovador. y una ejecución milimétricamente perfecta por parte de los jugadores. Lo tienen jodidísimo pero... quién sabe.

Emery haz tu magia!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Abr 2022)

con MENDy y el otro negro...el liverpool hubiera marcado 8 goles...


----------



## tururut12 (28 Abr 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> O Emery hace algún experimento táctico nivel Dios en la vuelta, o el Villareal está fuera. Hay tanta disparidad de calidad entre las plantillas que una remontada sólo sería posible con un planteamiento estratégico completamente inesperado e innovador. y una ejecución milimétricamente perfecta por parte de los jugadores. Lo tienen jodidísimo pero... quién sabe.
> 
> Emery haz tu magia!



La clave está en marcar dos goles en poco tiempo (10 m). Le pasó al Milan contra el Depor en 2004 y al Madrid contra el Hamburgo en 1980.


----------



## DRIDMA (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Abr 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Y sobre todo, que el RM aumenta su leyenda a ojos de todos. Lo de "magia", " indomables" etc. lo estoy leyendo en medios de todo el globo.



Lo de "la majia potajia" ya empieza a ser como de cachondeito, tú saes?


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Abr 2022)

*Majia*, en jerga furbolípstica champions, significa _*Trampas*_


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Abr 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> O Emery hace algún experimento táctico nivel Dios en la vuelta, o el Villareal está fuera. Hay tanta disparidad de calidad entre las plantillas que una remontada sólo sería posible con un planteamiento estratégico completamente inesperado e innovador. y una ejecución milimétricamente perfecta por parte de los jugadores. Lo tienen jodidísimo pero... quién sabe.
> 
> Emery haz tu magia!



Tiene que rezar a San Gerard y San Pino.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Abr 2022)

Se operó. 


_Suso_ dijo:


> Por cierto de Hazard se sabe algo? Es que creo que ya ni va ni convocado y ni un medio de comunicación lo menciona



Hasta el próximo añi no vuelve.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Abr 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> O Emery hace algún experimento táctico nivel Dios en la vuelta, o el Villareal está fuera. Hay tanta disparidad de calidad entre las plantillas que una remontada sólo sería posible con un planteamiento estratégico completamente inesperado e innovador. y una ejecución milimétricamente perfecta por parte de los jugadores. Lo tienen jodidísimo pero... quién sabe.
> 
> Emery haz tu magia!



Quizá con tener a Jeremy pino y Gerardo moreno..
Ya solo en el banquillo el Liverpool en coste y fichas daría para hacer 2 villarreales


----------



## Rotto2 (28 Abr 2022)

El Real de Madrid es la vergüenza mundial. Ha perdido el poco prestigio que tenía tras las champions ganadas con el peor fútbol jamás visto con esta imagen de perdedor humillado una y otra vez haciendo el ridículo con partidos bochornosos y pasando por fallos sospechosos de los porteros y dosis de suerte que no se cree nadie.

El Real de Madrid es la vergüenza mundial.

6 ánforas compradas por Franco
3 de Baúl y el Topor jugando de pena
4 de Cristiano jugando asqueroso

Y en 13 se ve a quedar para los restos


----------



## 4motion (28 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Se operó.
> 
> Hasta el próximo añi no vuelve.



Y vendrá lleno de bollos y pasteles.

Que cáncer de tío.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Silluzollope (28 Abr 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> El Real de Madrid es la vergüenza mundial. Ha perdido el poco prestigio que tenía tras las champions ganadas con el peor fútbol jamás visto con esta imagen de perdedor humillado una y otra vez haciendo el ridículo con partidos bochornosos y pasando por fallos sospechosos de los porteros y dosis de suerte que no se cree nadie.
> 
> El Real de Madrid es la vergüenza mundial.
> 
> ...



Al ignore


----------



## Th89 (28 Abr 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> El Real de Madrid es la vergüenza mundial. Ha perdido el poco prestigio que tenía tras las champions ganadas con el peor fútbol jamás visto con esta imagen de perdedor humillado una y otra vez haciendo el ridículo con partidos bochornosos y pasando por fallos sospechosos de los porteros y dosis de suerte que no se cree nadie.
> 
> El Real de Madrid es la vergüenza mundial.
> 
> ...



Pásame el número de tu camello, esa mierda que fumas es buena de verdad.


----------



## xilebo (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Manero (28 Abr 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Como siempre manipulando las cosas, el post de @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos viene de más atrás y habla de otra época.
> Por cierto, ¿desde cuando Barcelona, Reus o Igualada son puebluchos de 2000 habitantes?. Yo si que crecí en uno de 10.000 habitantes, con su equipo en la división de honor de hockey y era un gustazo ver al Barça jugar en un puto frontón descubierto con el suelo de cemento y gradas móviles por que no había en esos años un polideportivo. Ese boom desaforado por el hockey sobre patines en España y sobre todo en Cataluña vino dado a principios de los años 80, años que no nos comíamos un colín en el deporte rey, el futbol, ni a nivel de clubs, ni a nivel de selecciones. Solo hay que ver el boom del baloncesto en esos mismos años. Joder le daba bola al hockey hasta el Butano, como se notaba que trabajaba para el Conde de Godó y como defendía a la Federación de patinaje por que era la más medallas daba a España. El éxito en esos años del hockey y sobre todo del baloncesto viene intrínsecamente dado por el fracaso del futbol. Si el Barça en los 80 ganara en futbol Ligas y Copas de Europa o la selección Española conquistara Mundiales y Eurocopas, el hockey de los 80 en Cataluña tendría la misma transcendencia que tiene ahora, media página en el Sport y Mundo deportivo y dando muchas gracias. Curiosa la coincidencia del Cibeles de Oviedo, Copa del Rey y Recopa de Europa, el Liceo de la Coruña con Ligas o Copas de Europa o el La Salle de Tenerife, mientras tanto Oviedo, Deportivo o Tenerife jugando en patatales de 2ªB. (La Salle solo llegó a división de honor pero hay que tener en cuenta que en ese momento jugaba en primera división de baloncesto el C.B. Canarias y el R.C. Náutico de Tenerife, era mucha la competencia de aficionados y recursos).



Claro que en los 70's y 80's el Hockey patines tenía más visibilidad porque hablamos de una época donde los éxitos del deporte español eran insignificantes en comparación a la actualidad, y si un deporte daba títulos a nivel internacional como pasaba con el Hockey se ponía más el foco ahí que no ahora. La cuestión es que a @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos cegado por su odio a todo lo catalán le molesta que en aquella época la gente disfrutase y estuviera orgullosa de aquellos éxitos y lo quiera disfrazar bajo una supuesta manipulación nacionalista.

Pero es que celebrar títulos de Hockey no impedía que todo el mundo fuera consciente del lugar que ocupaba y sigue ocupando el Hockey patines a nivel internacional que se juega en 4 paises y punto, que hablamos de un deporte donde el Voltrega tiene 3 Copas de Europa y es un pueblo de 3.000 habitantes. Pero es que aunque sea un deporte minoritario eso no impide que sus seguidores puedan celebrar sus triunfos como si de una Champions de fútbol se tratase, y bien que hacen.


----------



## Manero (28 Abr 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Por reglamento si la mano está despegada del cuerpo es penal, es decir, la jugada de Laporte es penal...
> 
> Pero por alguna inexplicable razón ahí te da amnesia, se te olvida el reglamento y dices que no, que lo de Laporte no es penal.
> 
> ...



Por reglamento no todas las manos despegadas del cuerpo son penalti, te vuelvo a mostrar el reglamento para que lo compruebes con tus propios ojos:

Y te recuerdo también que las manos de Laporte vienen tras despejar con su cabeza el balón, es decir cumple el punto 1 de la norma que especifica que en esas situaciones no debe señalarse penal.





̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Brazo pegado al cuerpo...
> 
> Lo grave es que te crees tus propias mentiras. Hace tiempo parecías más objetivo Mane, te ciega tu odio al Madrí.



Mira de nuevo la mano de Piqué en Villarreal y leete el punto 3 del reglamento de las manos. La mano está cerca del cuerpo y en una posición natural y según el reglamento eso no es penalti. De hecho tenía el brazo más abierto y lo cierra precisamente para pegarlo al cuerpo. Además te recuerdo que la norma que decía que cualquier disparo que va a gol y sea interceptado por una mano es penalti, hace años ya que se eliminó.


----------



## artemis (28 Abr 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Por reglamento no todas las manos despegadas del cuerpo son penalti, te vuelvo a mostrar el reglamento para que lo compruebes con tus propios ojos:
> 
> Y te recuerdo también que las manos de Laporte vienen tras despejar con su cabeza el balón, es decir cumple el punto 1 de la norma que especifica que en esas situaciones no debe señalarse penal.
> 
> ...



joder manero, no me extraña que se rian de ti esta gentuza, cogiste una linde, se acabo la linde y tu sigues.... eso es penalti... si no se pito era por los negocios entre Gery y Rubi....


----------



## xilebo (28 Abr 2022)

*Pero como lo hace*


----------



## cebollo (28 Abr 2022)

Ha muerto Mino Raiola, no sé si esto puede influir en el fichaje de Haaland.

Descanse en paz, siempre comisionaba.


----------



## artemis (28 Abr 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Ha muerto Mino Raiola, no sé si esto puede influir en el fichaje de Haaland.
> 
> Descanse en paz, siempre comisionaba.



En el hilo del farsa, con la esquizofrenia que sufren, cuando se reunía con Lapuerta y parecía que iban a fichar a Haaland (jajajajajaja) era Don Mino, y cuando parecía que solo los utilizaban para subir el precio del noruego era el Pizzero...


----------



## feps (28 Abr 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Ha muerto Mino Raiola



Todavía no.


----------



## fachacine (28 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Todavía no.



Muere Mino Raiola a los 54 años de edad

Van a decir que lo ha envenenado Putin, perdón, quiero decir Florentino...


----------



## fachacine (28 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Todavía no.



Menudo cachondeo

Mino Raiola, en estado crítico


----------



## feps (28 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Muere Mino Raiola a los 54 años de edad
> 
> Van a decir que lo ha envenenado Putin, perdón, quiero decir Florentino...



Todavía no. Raiola está vivo y cansado de que lo maten antes de tiempo.


----------



## feps (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Th89 (28 Abr 2022)

Basura periodística, es que ya ni contrastan antes de publicar una muerte


----------



## xilebo (28 Abr 2022)

*Datos para seguir acabando con la mentira*


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (28 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Datos para seguir acabando con la mentira*



Es que Messi en los partidos "gordos" desaparecía. Cuando el Barcelona era muy superior a los rivales, se crecía, y viceversa.

Ya lo comenté unas páginas más atrás. Messi mentalmente es una puta rémora. Técnicamente brutal, pero casi exclusivamente con viento a favor y en el llano.

No ha habido ni una puta eliminatoria de Champions o una final que fuera "la eliminatoria de Messi". Una donde el Barcelona estuviera contra las cuerdas y Messi acudiese al rescate. En cambio, está en todas esas noches negras donde no hizo NADA.

Pero hay que tragar con el discurso oficial.


----------



## Ulises 33 (28 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es que Messi en los partidos "gordos" desaparecía. Cuando el Barcelona era muy superior a los rivales, se crecía, y viceversa.
> 
> Ya lo comenté unas páginas más atrás. Messi mentalmente es una puta rémora. Técnicamente brutal, pero casi exclusivamente con viento a favor y en el llano.
> 
> ...



Le parece poco, no hizo nada, los rivales se lo agradecieron, Roma, Juventus, BAyern, etc. Como decía Loco Gatti, los jugadores argentinos chiquititos cuando llegan a los 30 y pasando, se quedan en nada. Este ha dado más porque tiene una calidad brutal técnicamente y porl as hormonas que le dieron mucho en sus buenos años, desde hace años no ha estado en partidos grandes, todos los hemos visto menos sus aficionados y sus palmeros mediáticos de la prensa, radio y televisión.
Esto es como Modric que tiene la misma edad que Iniesta, dónde está uno y dónde está el otro.


----------



## Ulises 33 (28 Abr 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Pásame el número de tu camello, esa mierda que fumas es buena de verdad.



No se lo diga a nadie, es la habitual de los aficionados al club cagalán, siendo cagalán lo entiendo, los de fuera de allí me parecen de psiquátrico, pero cada uno tenemos nuestras mierdas.


----------



## Ulises 33 (28 Abr 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



No es la primera vez que hace eso, no recuerdo el partido pero ya lo ha hecho, el desmarque sin tocar balón.


----------



## Ulises 33 (28 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Ese tipo de memes son insultantes contra el Real Madrid. Nos ponen como que ganamos por suerte, o por esfuerzo, y como que no hay plan táctico. Todo lo contrario. Aunque Ancelotti parezca un funcionario pensando en la jubilación sabe de fútbol, sólo que va a lo fácil, y el equipo tiene y ha exhibido mucha calidad y creatividad en el juego para golear y eliminar a esos equipos famosos de moda.



Eso será toda la vida, en este país se conoce muy bien, se llama envidia, se llama estar pedientte como aficionado de otro equipo que no es el tuyo, que como va mal, te consuelas con el mal ajeno. Siempre será así, es el peaje de ser el más grande.


----------



## el ruinas II (28 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es que Messi en los partidos "gordos" desaparecía. Cuando el Barcelona era muy superior a los rivales, se crecía, y viceversa.
> 
> Ya lo comenté unas páginas más atrás. Messi mentalmente es una puta rémora. Técnicamente brutal, pero casi exclusivamente con viento a favor y en el llano.
> 
> ...



benzema esta temporada lleva  14 goles en la champions league, messi ha marcado CERO. Messi era una especie de abuson futbolistico, un tipo que le gustaba marcar goles a equipuchos desfondados cuando iban perdiendo por varios goles y con un par de expulsados. Ahi es cuando consiguio el 90% de sus hat tricks, contra equipos ya derrotados que habian bajado los brazos. En champions lleva muchisimos años sin ser decisivo, hasta este año en que se ha convertido en un bulto sospechoso, elmejorjugadordetodoslostiempos, dios hecho futbolista, la pera limonera, resulta que con 34 años es un exjugador y nuestro karim con su misma edad esta arrasando en la champions league.


----------



## Dave Bowman (28 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Ese tipo de memes son insultantes contra el Real Madrid. Nos ponen como que ganamos por suerte, o por esfuerzo, y como que no hay plan táctico. Todo lo contrario. Aunque Ancelotti parezca un funcionario pensando en la jubilación sabe de fútbol, sólo que va a lo fácil, y el equipo tiene y ha exhibido mucha calidad y creatividad en el juego para golear y eliminar a esos equipos famosos de moda.



Hombre, y como os tendrían q poner? Toda Europa vio la eliminatoria contra el PSG, contra el Chelsea y contra el City. Que se supone que debe estar pensando el aficionado medio? Que el Madrid juega bien al fútbol? Que da lecciones tácticas?

Es que esta no sería ni la primera, ni la segunda, ni la tercera vez que el Madrid gana una Champions sin ser, ni de lejos, el mejor equipo de Europa. Basicamente lo mismito que estamos viendo todos este año.


----------



## Dave Bowman (28 Abr 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> benzema esta temporada lleva 14 goles en la champions league, messi ha marcado CERO. Messi era una especie de abuson futbolistico, un tipo que le gustaba marcar goles a equipuchos desfondados cuando iban perdiendo por varios goles y con un par de expulsados. Ahi es cuando consiguio el 90% de sus hat tricks, contra equipos ya derrotados que habian bajado los brazos. En champions lleva muchisimos años sin ser decisivo, hasta este año en que se ha convertido en un bulto sospechoso, elmejorjugadordetodoslostiempos, dios hecho futbolista, la pera limonera, resulta que con 34 años es un exjugador y nuestro karim con su misma edad esta arrasando en la champions league.



Está claro, si solo hay que verlo. Pero gracias a gente como tú, sabemos que la realidad de estos ultimos 10-15 años es que el que jugaba bien al fútbol era el Madrid y los 7 balones de oro de Messi tenian q haber sido para Benzema. La pera limonera.


----------



## Silluzollope (28 Abr 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Está claro, si solo hay que verlo. Pero gracias a gente como tú, sabemos que la realidad de estos ultimos 10-15 años es que el que jugaba bien al fútbol era el Madrid y los 7 balones de oro de Messi tenian q haber sido para Benzema. La pera limonera.



De esos 7 como mínimo dos le sobran. El de 2010 y el de 2021.


----------



## Rotto2 (28 Abr 2022)

Jajaja que fuerte tu. O sea que publican que se ha muerto el piksero y el tío pone un tuit desmintiéndolo... lo más vergonzoso que se ha visto desde las palizas consecutivas de cualquiera al Real de Madrid.


----------



## el ruinas II (28 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Datos para seguir acabando con la mentira*



y eso cuando benzema se paso casi toda su carrera siendo el asistente ce cristiano que tiraba absolutamente todo lo que le llegaba al pie y messi era la figura del farça y el que tenia permiso para tirar todo lo que le saliera de los cojones. Benzema es mejor jugador que messi, pero messi ha sido durante muchos años hypeado hasta niveles estratosfericos por TODA la prensa deportiva, en españa y en el extranjero. Es la campaña de publicidad mas brutal de la historia del futbol, se magnifico a messi hasta la nausea y ahora que esta en un equipo "normal" se ha descubierto que es un jugador bueno sin mas.


----------



## Ulises 33 (28 Abr 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Hombre, y como os tendrían q poner? Toda Europa vio la eliminatoria contra el PSG, contra el Chelsea y contra el City. Que se supone que debe estar pensando el aficionado medio? Que el Madrid juega bien al fútbol? Que da lecciones tácticas?
> 
> Es que esta no sería ni la primera, ni la segunda, ni la tercera vez que el Madrid gana una Champions sin ser, ni de lejos, el mejor equipo de Europa. Basicamente lo mismito que estamos viendo todos este año.



Lo que ocurre en la realidad es que unos ganan y otros son los mejores equipos, en su mente y en la de otros, unos ganan mundiales, otros copas de Europa, etc, pero claro, no son los mejores, el fútbol tiene que ser el único deporte donde no ganan los mejores, que le vamos a hacer, el fútbol es así.
Hay que ganar al gusto de cada uno, luego la ostia de realidad es la que se impone.


----------



## Ulises 33 (28 Abr 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Está claro, si solo hay que verlo. Pero gracias a gente como tú, sabemos que la realidad de estos ultimos 10-15 años es que el que jugaba bien al fútbol era el Madrid y los 7 balones de oro de Messi tenian q haber sido para Benzema. La pera limonera.



Que le den los que quieran, eso no gana títulos ni marca goles, son solo eso, premios de una revista de fútbol.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2022)

lo de siempre,todo el mundo a tratar de reescribir la historia a su gusto aprovechando que la memoria es fragil,madridistas,cules…todos.

ahora que Messi esta en su obvio declive se llega a leer hasta que Benzema es mejor que el...cuando es que ni huele el nivel al que llego el argentino,que daba miedo cada vez que recibia la pelota,Mourinho llego a poner a Pepe de mediocentro solo para frenarle…

Benzema en su mejor año de largo,ves lo que hace,y son todo basicamente remates,con mucho acierto si,que esta fenomenal,pero nada para dejarte realmente impresionado,si en su propio equipo el peso del ataque lo lleva Vinicius…

eso para quien tenga interes en ver las cosas claro,para quien solo quiera fabricarse un crack pues le entrara por un oido y saldra por el otro.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2022)

Y muchisima presion mediatica no se muy bien por que,es abrumador el peloteo que se le hace a Benzema a todas horas…abro el AS y ya de primeras esta tonteria









No hay persona que no se rinda a Benzema: esto de Guardiola tras su Panenka habla por sí solo


El técnico del Manchester City no pudo más que sonreir incrédulamente ante la obra de arte de Karim, en un momento de tensión y decisivo del choque.




as.com





supongo que la esplicacion no es simplemente que le joda encajar un gol,es que se rinde a Benzema…


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Abr 2022)

Recordar el Liverpool ataca con 8..así que si tenéis alguien rápido pues una contra ..


----------



## feps (28 Abr 2022)

Klopp renueva hasta 2026. Quiere a Tchouaméni. Tonto no es, pero el Madrid sigue con su CMK. Vamos a perder un 5 de auténtico lujo.


----------



## The Replicant (28 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Menudo cachondeo
> 
> Mino Raiola, en estado crítico



Hay que revisar el VAR a ver si ha sido fuera de juego

taluecs


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Klopp renueva hasta 2026. Quiere a Tchouaméni. Tonto no es, pero el Madrid sigue con su CMK. Vamos a perder un 5 de auténtico lujo.



aqui para mantener el buen rollito del vestuario no se va a poder fichar a nadie de nivel,nada de ir a por Haaland que se ofende el 9,nada de traer un centrocampista de nivel que Kroos ,Modric y Casemiro pueden tirar 2-3 años facil aun…se trae a Rudiger que atras no hay tanta vaca sagrada y arreglado.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (28 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Yo no sé que le veis a Mbape la verdad.
> Tenemos a negricius que este año ha explotado y se le ve jugador para muchos años.
> 
> Ni Cristiano Ronaldo dio tanto la chapa para venir al Madrid y el Cristiano del united era muchísimo mejor que Mbape y su ego.
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, Haaland le daria al Madrid algo que sigue sin tener, presencia y contundencia cerca del area. De hecho, Cristiano en su maximo apogeo para mi era un jugador mas determinante que Mbappe.

Si Mbappe decidiese renovar ahora mismo con el PSG, seria una buena noticia, porque dejaria el campo completamente despejado para ir a por Haaland.


----------



## Th89 (28 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> lo de siempre,todo el mundo a tratar de reescribir la historia a su gusto aprovechando que la memoria es fragil,madridistas,cules…todos.
> 
> ahora que Messi esta en su obvio declive se llega a leer hasta que Benzema es mejor que el...cuando es que ni huele el nivel al que llego el argentino,que daba miedo cada vez que recibia la pelota,Mourinho llego a poner a Pepe de mediocentro solo para frenarle…
> 
> ...



Desgraciadamente la gente sigue el dictado de los perroristas de turno, 10 años ha estado Benzema que no metía un gol, fallando como una escopeta de feria, tenía menos sangre casi que Ausencio, pero aportaba otras cosas decían, y ahora le comen los huevos porque mete los GOLES que antes no metía. Me ha cerrado la boca y me alegro, pero es cosa de hace dos telediarios.

Y el hormonado ha sido el mejor jugador de lo que va de siglo, tan cierto es eso como que es un pechofrío de cuidado y le han regalado algún que otro premio, y que cuando vienen mal dadas no se puede contar con él. Como futbolista, de 10, pero el declive les llega a todos.


----------



## Dave Bowman (28 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Datos para seguir acabando con la mentira*



Me descojono en tu cara


----------



## 4motion (28 Abr 2022)

Esta claro que kroos no debe jugar no?

Además de topo y amigo de mea colonias.









Camavinga es más imprescindible contra el Manchester City que el 'indultado' Kroos


El Real Madrid necesita más la fuerza, energía y agresividad del joven Camavinga que la lentitud con la que está jugando Kroos para contener los ataques del equipo de Guardiola




www.elconfidencial.com






Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (28 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Klopp renueva hasta 2026. Quiere a Tchouaméni. Tonto no es, pero el Madrid sigue con su CMK. Vamos a perder un 5 de auténtico lujo.



Espero que floper haga los deberes, la joya del Mónaco no se puede escapar.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feps (28 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Espero que floper haga los deberes, la joya del Mónaco no se puede escapar.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



El Madrid no quiere bajo ningún concepto pagar más de cuarenta millones por Tchouaméni. Apoteósica cagada. Van a regalarle al Liverpool un jugadorazo por ahorrarse 20 millones.


----------



## 4motion (28 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Madrid no quiere bajo ningún concepto pagar más de cuarenta millones por Tchouaméni. Apoteósica cagada. Van a regalarle al. Liverpool un jugadorazo por ahorrarse 20 millones.



Espero que floper suelte los 60 millardos porque los vale y valdrá mucho más.

Ahora o nunca y el Madrid debe aprovechar la ventaja que tiene el chaval está loco por venir.

Con la tortuga mbappe, ruddiger, y Tchouameni y algún fichaje más A CAMPEONAR muchos años. 

Ese estadio y afición lo merece floper. 

No me jodas.







Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (28 Abr 2022)

podeis guardar este comentario a ver que pasa la semana que viene o incluso en las semanas siguientes

hablo de memoria porque no lo llegue a ver , solo vi un comentario en twitter que no guardé
pero...

visteis al tal elon musk ese "guru" multimillonario , que esta gente sus influencias conocimientos "extra" tienen , 
que puso un tuit sobre la champions y el real madrid , algo asi

y *creo* que la foto era el escudo del real madrid con 7 parejas de puntos rodeando el escudo en plan estrellas
o sea 14 puntos en total

entonces mi reflexion autopregunta:
14 champions?

ahi lo dejo.
guardemos esto a ver que pasa


----------



## 4motion (28 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> podeis guardar este comentario a ver que pasa la semana que viene o incluso en las semanas siguientes
> 
> hablo de memoria porque no lo llegue a ver , solo vi un comentario en twitter que no guardé
> pero...
> ...



Este es medio extraterrestre, cuidado pues.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feps (28 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Espero que floper suelte los 60 millardos porque los vale y valdrá mucho más.
> 
> Ahora o nunca y el Madrid debe aprovechar la ventaja que tiene el chaval está loco por venir.
> 
> ...



Tchouaméni es petición de Klopp y Floren se ha puesto farruco. Ancelotti quiere seguir con sus vacas sagradas. Creo que no va a venir.


----------



## el ruinas II (28 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> podeis guardar este comentario a ver que pasa la semana que viene o incluso en las semanas siguientes
> 
> hablo de memoria porque no lo llegue a ver , solo vi un comentario en twitter que no guardé
> pero...
> ...



floper tiene linea directa con elon musk, igual que la piquerda con rubi


----------



## 4motion (28 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Tchouaméni es petición de Klopp y Floren se ha puesto farruco. Ancelotti quiere seguir con sus vacas sagradas. Creo que no va a venir.



Se necesitan estos jugadores, el viejo de la ceja e hijo que den gracias, aquí manda floper y si quiere al chaval, lo traerá, que lo cambien por kroos.

Jajajaja.

Es necesario renovar esa media y ahora es el momento para que pille experiencia y Benzema les explique lo que es llevar ese escudo.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (28 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Tchouaméni es petición de Klopp y Floren se ha puesto farruco. Ancelotti quiere seguir con sus vacas sagradas. Creo que no va a venir.



si eso es asi
es para ahorcar al viejo italiANO de la viga maestra del bernabeu

por cierto otra cosa que no entiendo
es como puede ser que los equipos los construyan los entrenadores : ficha a este, ficha a ese , esto otro no lo quiero , ...
y luego echan al entrenador de mierda en cuestion y el club se queda con los jugadores que trajo el cantamañanas

o sea no tendria que haber una planificacion deportiva por expertos del club para fichar y construir el equipo?
y luego el entrenador de turno gestionar eso y sacarle el mejor partido

pero eso de que el entrenador sea el que fiche.... nunca lo he entendido y menos en el madrid


----------



## 4motion (28 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> si eso es asi
> es para ahorcar al viejo italiANO de la viga maestra del bernabeu
> 
> por cierto otra cosa que no entiendo
> ...



Toda la puta razón, decimos siempre que nadie está por encima del club y dejamos a carletto e hijo que digan que fichajes hacer?

AMOS no me jodas.

Lo Mismo CON ZZ que nos dejó buenos paquetes. 

El último el gordo belga panzar. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (28 Abr 2022)

Y Menos mal que se fue a tomar por el culo y no nos dejó a pogba.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feps (28 Abr 2022)

Floren está tacaño y le ha convencido de que con Camavinga, Valverde y Ceballos ya está todo hecho, cuando ninguno de los tres es un 5, como sí lo es Tchouaméni.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (28 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Y Menos mal que se fue a tomar por el culo y no nos dejó a pogba.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk




asi es
el cabron ademas de a adelghazard
nos queria encasquetar al pogba de los cullons : y encima pagando otra super millonada


----------



## 4motion (28 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Floren está tacaño y le ha convencido de que con Camavinga, Valverde y Ceballos ya está todo hecho, cuando ninguno de los tres es un 5, como sí lo es Tchouaméni.



Floper que se haga un viaje a Mónaco y le diga al chaval tu te vienes al Madrid porque allí conocerás la gloria, se deja la mortaja al Mónaco y tenemos media para años, joven valiente y con garra, para que aprendan de Luca y este se retire sabiendo que deja a unos chavales que sabrán honrar el vacío que dejará cuando se jubile. 






Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (28 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> asi es
> el cabron despues de a adelghazard
> nos queria encasquetar al pogba de los cullons : y encima pagando otra super millonada



Hijo de puta el alineador CALVO.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feps (28 Abr 2022)

Veo a Tchouameni de red. Lo de Ceballos es muy mala señal.


----------



## 4motion (28 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Veo a Tchouameni de red. Lo de Ceballos es muy mala señal.



Hombre de poca fe.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feps (28 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Hombre de poca fe.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Lo han filtrado en Defensa Central. Florentino no está por la labor.


----------



## 4motion (28 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Lo han filtrado en Defensa Central. Florentino no está por la labor.



No hagas caso de esos abraza farolas.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (28 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> podeis guardar este comentario a ver que pasa la semana que viene o incluso en las semanas siguientes
> 
> hablo de memoria porque no lo llegue a ver , solo vi un comentario en twitter que no guardé
> pero...
> ...




me autocito
este era el tuit donde lo vi


----------



## feps (28 Abr 2022)

4motion dijo:


> No hagas caso de esos abraza farolas.
> 
> Jajajaja
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mecanosfera (28 Abr 2022)

¿En qué os basáis para asegurar que Tchouaméni es tan jugadorazo? ¿Seguís regularmente la liga francesa? ¿Realmente habéis visto más de un partido suyo, o apenas el típico video de highlights descontextualizadas? Nunca he visto un partido suyo y no puedo opinar, espero que quienes lo reivindicáis como fichaje oportuno sí que hayáis visto unos cuantos partidos suyos y no seáis simples cámaras de eco de lo que se dice de él. Fichar a un jugador por cuatro highlights no es buena idea. Desde luego por curriculum y palmarés no parece una locura de jugador.


----------



## 4motion (28 Abr 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> ¿En qué os basáis para asegurar que Tchouaméni es tan jugadorazo? ¿Seguís regularmente la liga francesa? ¿Realmente habéis visto más de un partido suyo, o apenas el típico video de highlights descontextualizadas? Nunca he visto un partido suyo y no puedo opinar, espero que quienes lo reivindicáis como fichaje oportuno sí que habráis visto unos cuantos partidos suyos y no seáis simples cámaras de eco de lo que se dice de él. Fichar a un jugador por cuatro highlights no es buena idea. Desde luego por curriculum y palmarés no parece una locura de jugador.



Eso fue Jovic.

Este es un pedazo de jugador.

Joven si, pero solo necesita crecer un poco a la tutela de modric y casemiro, es un recambio de futuro. 

Créeme. 

Se pueden pagar los 60 kilos al Mónaco. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feps (28 Abr 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> ¿En qué os basáis para asegurar que Tchouaméni es tan jugadorazo? ¿Seguís regularmente la liga francesa? ¿Realmente habéis visto más de un partido suyo, o apenas el típico video de highlights descontextualizadas? Nunca he visto un partido suyo y no puedo opinar, espero que quienes lo reivindicáis como fichaje oportuno sí que hayáis visto unos cuantos partidos suyos y no seáis simples cámaras de eco de lo que se dice de él. Fichar a un jugador por cuatro highlights no es buena idea. Desde luego por curriculum y palmarés no parece una locura de jugador.



Cuando equipos colosales van tras Tchouaméni, resulta muy revelador. Algo tendrá el agua cuando la bendicen.


----------



## xilebo (28 Abr 2022)

*Un alirón con suplentes*

La cercanía del *Madrid*-*City* y las bajas de *Militao*, *Alaba* y *Nacho* obligan a *Ancelotti* a un once experimental ante el *Espanyol*.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Abr 2022)

Gibraltar español!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## feps (28 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Gibraltar español!!!!!!!!!!!!



Tchouaméni madridista!!!!!


----------



## xilebo (28 Abr 2022)

*La que me espera.*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Un alirón con suplentes*
> 
> La cercanía del *Madrid*-*City* y las bajas de *Militao*, *Alaba* y *Nacho* obligan a *Ancelotti* a un once experimental ante el *Espanyol*.



Yo guardaría aún a más gente, Benzema y vinicius en casa.

El obionce:


Portería:

El subnormal que haya de portero suplente.


Defensa:

Váter, a ver si se hace una triada.

Ignacio, el cumplidor que regala goles en todos los partidos.


Canterano random o el hijo de ancelloti.




Marcelo, no sé ni qué decir, joder como es posible que lleve cinco años retirado con lo joven que es el muy cabron seboso.








Centro del campo:

Ceballos,aunque lo mismo se niega a jugar como la vez aquella.


Kross, a este le deseo cinco triadas seguidas.


Isco, si corre con un poco de suerte hace la pretemporada en forma con el Betis, por qué el muy hijo de fruta no ha llegado delgado ni una sola pretemporada en el Madrid.

Hazard, el lince belga seboso podría jugar algún partido, lo mismo se revaloriza y se lo vendemos al Tenerife.


Delanteros:

Mariano, el killer mundial....como alguien que se llama Mariano puede ser futbolista profesional, cambiate el nombre joder!


Jovic, menudo hijo de fruta, 8 netos al año por hacerse fotos en Instagram y para no perder la tradición llegar gordo como el resto de sebosos de la plantilla en pretemporada, debe ser que la obesidad se contagia en el Madrid.


Lo más normal con este dream team es que el Espanyol nos meta 5 en cada parte, pero con lo trol que es el Madrid este año lo mismo mariano se pone a meter goles de chilena y jovic salta el foso que separa la grada y se pone a embestir a algún lugareño.


Mañana público mi análisis del partido...¡Tiembla maldini!! Ha llegado obiwan el analista de partidos!!!!


----------



## xilebo (28 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo guardaría aún a más gente, Benzema y vinicius en casa.
> 
> El obionce:
> 
> ...



Lo has clavao obiwan !!!

Hazard lo operaron hace no mucho y se perdio ya lo que quedaba de temporada, dificil que juegue el sabado


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Lo has clavao obiwan !!!
> 
> Hazard lo operaron hace no mucho y se perdio ya lo que quedaba de temporada, dificil que juegue el sabado



De que? Reduccion de estomago??


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Lo has clavao obiwan !!!
> 
> Hazard lo operaron hace no mucho y se perdio ya lo que quedaba de temporada, dificil que juegue el sabado




Da igual, así la próxima se opera para jugar el mundial de parchís con su hermano.

Se le tira al campo que aunque no pueda jugar no íbamos a notar mucho la diferencia.

18 millones netos por jugar cinco partidos en 3 años....Kaká a su lado parece el mayor logro de la historia del madris.


Los demás obesos que jueguen también, al principio del partido que en los vídeos marcadores pongan la frase "ser seboso es peligroso" acompañado de imágenes de obesos fallecidos por colesterol, así el Madrid haría una campaña cojonuda por la salud de las personas.

Otra idea sería sacar a todos los sebosos al campo y darles lanzas a la gente del público para que jueguen con ellos, como la cosa esa que hacen en los pueblos con los gorrinos, toros o lo que coño sea.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Abr 2022)

pues nada que juege BALE...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pues nada que juege BALE...



No, mañana bale ni de coña, le reservamos para la final, no jodas, para que mañana haga paredes con el váter y el enano le de un pase de los suyos mierdosos y el otro estire el pie mal.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Abr 2022)

Bale marcando el gol que le da la Liga al Real Madrid, es que desorinamiento sería épico.


----------



## Th89 (29 Abr 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> ¿En qué os basáis para asegurar que Tchouaméni es tan jugadorazo? ¿Seguís regularmente la liga francesa? ¿Realmente habéis visto más de un partido suyo, o apenas el típico video de highlights descontextualizadas? Nunca he visto un partido suyo y no puedo opinar, espero que quienes lo reivindicáis como fichaje oportuno sí que hayáis visto unos cuantos partidos suyos y no seáis simples cámaras de eco de lo que se dice de él. Fichar a un jugador por cuatro highlights no es buena idea. Desde luego por curriculum y palmarés no parece una locura de jugador.



Hay jugadores que se ven de largo que van para máquinas, como pasó con Mbappé en su día y otros tantos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Abr 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Hay jugadores que se ven de largo que van para máquinas, como pasó con Mbappé en su día y otros tantos.




Exacto compañero, yo llevo años viendo a touchamendi y es una progresión espectacular, lo que pasa que en este foro el nivel no es muy alto, les sacas de CR7 y Messi y ya no saben, todos a hablar de mbappe y los que de verdad sabemos de esto desde hace lo menso 4 años ya lo venimos diciendo "cuidado con el kaiser touchamendi", "touchamendi el mágico", "Magic toucha"....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bale marcando el gol que le da la Liga al Real Madrid, es que desorinamiento sería épico.




Te lo subo a bale marcando en la final el gol de la victoria contra el Liverpool.


----------



## HDR (29 Abr 2022)

Rüdiger gratis... Fichajazo.

Floren se va a sacar la chorra de aquí a septiembre, este año ya toca.


----------



## Edge2 (29 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Rüdiger gratis... Fichajazo.
> 
> Floren se va a sacar la chorra de aquí a septiembre, este año ya toca.



Mañana portada de marca...


----------



## xilebo (29 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Mañana portada de marca...



Calentita


----------



## Edge2 (29 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Calentita



Otro mamadou, el equipo blanco...


----------



## xilebo (29 Abr 2022)

*¡Cuidado, Pep!*


----------



## qbit (29 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Abajo del todo, que casi no se lee:

* Koeman contraataca.
* Rugby: España fuera por *falsificación*.


----------



## qbit (29 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Cuando equipos colosales van tras *Tchouaméni*, resulta muy revelador.



Tiene un nombre muy difícil. Con Chumeni va que chuta.


----------



## qbit (29 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Datos para seguir acabando con la mentira*



Este temporada está siendo mejor claramente.


----------



## feps (29 Abr 2022)

El Madrid va a dejar escapar a Tchouameni porque Ancelotti seguirá con su CMK. El Liverpool va a fichar al mejor 5 que vamos a ver esta década cuando ni Ceballos ni Camavinga ni Valverde juegan en ese puesto, vital para un equipo como el Madrid. 









Valverde y Camavinga lo provocan: detenido el asunto Tchouameni


A Fede Valverde y Eduardo Camavinga se une otro jugador para dejar de lado a Tchouameni: el Madrid necesita dos fichajes y ninguno es el francés




www.donbalon.com


----------



## Tubiegah (29 Abr 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> ¿En qué os basáis para asegurar que Tchouaméni es tan jugadorazo? ¿Seguís regularmente la liga francesa? ¿Realmente habéis visto más de un partido suyo, o apenas el típico video de highlights descontextualizadas? Nunca he visto un partido suyo y no puedo opinar, espero que quienes lo reivindicáis como fichaje oportuno sí que hayáis visto unos cuantos partidos suyos y no seáis simples cámaras de eco de lo que se dice de él. Fichar a un jugador por cuatro highlights no es buena idea. Desde luego por curriculum y palmarés no parece una locura de jugador.



Es nigro. Hace falta disir más?


----------



## The Replicant (29 Abr 2022)

olvidaros, no vamos a ganar la liga, el Farça ha hecho una barbacoa









El Barça se conjura en una barbacoa para la recta final de temporada


Tras los últimos malos resultados, con tres derrotas consecutivas en el Camp Nou contra el Eintracht Frankfurt, el Cádiz y el Rayo Vallecano, la plantilla del Barça y




www.mundodeportivo.com





la barbacoaaaaa, la barbacoaaaaa...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Calentita




Pues a mí el Rogelio este no me convence, el partido de ida contra el Madrid no fue muy bueno que digamos...


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (29 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Otro mamadou, el equipo blanco...



Llevo diciendo toda la temporada que al Real Madrid ya no van a ir blancos.
No se si es orden interna del club o viene de fuera.
Pero el mensaje es claro.
Mucho os metéis con Kroos. Pero junto con Modric y el amego van a ser los últimos blancos del Madrid.


----------



## filets (29 Abr 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Llevo diciendo toda la temporada que al Real Madrid ya no van a ir blancos.
> No se si es orden interna del club o viene de fuera.
> Pero el mensaje es claro.
> Mucho os metéis con Kroos. Pero junto con Modric y el amego van a ser los últimos blancos del Madrid.



Valverde, Curtua, Jovic, Ceballos


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (29 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues a mí el Rogelio este no me convence, el partido de ida contra el Madrid no fue muy bueno que digamos...



En la ida falló un montón. En la vuelta falló en el gol del amego.
Debe de tener 50 de CI.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (29 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Valverde, Curtua, Jovic, Ceballos



Jovic y Ceballos se van este año.
A Valverde lo dejarán marchar para meter a algún negro aleatorio.
A Curtuá lo mismo. Capaces son de traer al del mendy ese del chelsea diciendo que "ES LO MEJOR QUE HAY EN EL MERCADO"


----------



## loquehayqueoir (29 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Tiene un nombre muy difícil. Con Chumeni va que chuta.



Pa qué llamarlo Chumeni pudiendo llamarlo Chumino.

Entre ése y Vayaminga vamos sobraos.


----------



## feps (29 Abr 2022)

Se confirma que Modric seguirá hasta 2023, pero con cláusulas de renovación automática hasta 2024. El club definitivamente se ha vuelto loco. Me imagino intentando algo parecido con Casemiro y Kroos. ¿Tienen a un chimpancé dirigiendo la política de fichajes y renovaciones?


----------



## xilebo (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## feps (29 Abr 2022)

Además nadie está teniendo en cuenta que Modric y Casemiro dentro de medio año van a jugar el Mundial. En la segunda vuelta estarán para el arrastre.


----------



## Silluzollope (29 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Se confirma que Modric seguirá hasta 2023, pero con cláusulas de renovación automática hasta 2024. El club definitivamente se ha vuelto loco. Me imagino intentando algo parecido con Casemiro y Kroos. ¿Tienen a un chimpancé dirigiendo la política de fichajes y renovaciones?



Si hay alguien que se lo merezca es Modric. Encima no da guerra ni pide pasta, por mi que se quede hasta que le salga de los cojones. No es un canelita o CR7 de la vida que exige cobrar más o estar mas años y ser la estrella.


----------



## The Replicant (29 Abr 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Si hay alguien que se lo merezca es Modric. Encima no da guerra ni pide pasta, por mi que se quede hasta que le salga de los cojones. No es un canelita o CR7 de la vida que exige cobrar más o estar mas años y ser la estrella.



a LUKA MODRIC hay que hacerle una estatua en la puerta del Bernabeu


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (29 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Se confirma que Modric seguirá hasta 2023, pero con cláusulas de renovación automática hasta 2024. El club definitivamente se ha vuelto loco. Me imagino intentando algo parecido con Casemiro y Kroos. ¿Tienen a un chimpancé dirigiendo la política de fichajes y renovaciones?



Case y Kroos ya están casi igual de derroidos que Modric y tienen bastantes años menos. No lo van a hacer por eso.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (29 Abr 2022)

Alineación de mañana:

Courtois
Carvajal RafaMarin Vallejo Marcelo
Camavinga Casemiro Valverde
Asensio Mariano Rodrygo.

Resultado: empate a 1.


----------



## Gorrión (29 Abr 2022)

No os preocupéis, Modric se jubilará cuando vea que no puede ayudar al equipo, no es una sanguijuela que quiere jugar por decreto. Gran profesional, mejor persona.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 Abr 2022)

he estado mirando las estadísticas del partido del otro día y el city nos ganó unica y exclusivamente por la intensidad que le metió al partido

remates a puerta

city 6

madrid 5


faltas cometidas

city 11

madrid 5



no se puede ganar al city si no haces mas faltas que ellos


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 Abr 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Alineación de mañana:
> 
> Courtois
> Carvajal RafaMarin Vallejo Marcelo
> ...




del centro del campo que has puesto como titular ninguno de ellos debería jugar ni un solo minuto


isco, ceballos y el del filial ese que jugó el año pasado algo con el moro y que este año el viejo no le ha dado bola


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (29 Abr 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> del centro del campo que has puesto como titular ninguno de ellos debería jugar ni un solo minuto
> 
> 
> isco, ceballos y el del filial ese que jugó el año pasado algo con el moro y que este año el viejo no le ha dado bola



Casemiro al menos tiene que jugar para coger algo de ritmo y que el miércoles parezca que no tiene muñones en las piernas.

Los otros, Camavinga no va a ser titular en Champions y Valverde es el más joven y el que menos ha jugado.

Cuidado pues con lo de Casemiro.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 Abr 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Casemiro al menos tiene que jugar para coger algo de ritmo y que el miércoles parezca que no tiene muñones en las piernas.
> 
> Los otros, Camavinga no va a ser titular en Champions y Valverde es el más joven y el que menos ha jugado.
> 
> Cuidado pues con lo de Casemiro.




si, pero 30 minutos en la segunda parte. De titular no


----------



## tururut12 (29 Abr 2022)

La mejor alineación es que jueguen los suplentes mañana y que, antes, Floren llame al chino y pacten un 0-0 patatero. Y todos contentos.


----------



## feps (29 Abr 2022)

Modric es un jugadorazo, pero sienta un mal precedente de cara al resto de veteranos. A Ramos se le ofreció exclusivamente un año por política del club. Ahora a Modric, en cambio, prácticamente le han firmado dos. Mala señal si se quiere rejuvenecer la plantilla.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Modric es un jugadorazo, pero sienta un mal precedente de cara al resto de veteranos. A Ramos se le ofreció exclusivamente un año por política del club. Ahora a Modric, en cambio, prácticamente le han firmado dos. Mala señal si se quiere rejuvenecer la plantilla.




Comparar rendimiento y comportamiento de uno y otro....

Ramos estaba cojo y pidiendo aumento con la misma edad.

Modric se bajó el sueldo y acepto renovar año a año, este año solo Benzema a rendido por encima de él, Modric con la edad que tiene rinde más que los jóvenes y jamás tiene una palabra de más, además de ser el único que en los últimos años le ha robado un balón de oro a los monopolizadores cr7 y Messi.

Uno termino la ESO y otro no.


----------



## feps (29 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Comparar rendimiento y comportamiento de uno y otro....
> 
> Ramos estaba cojo y pidiendo aumento con la misma edad.
> 
> ...



Sin duda, pero Modric es un jugador que por ley de vida está en declive, aunque siga brillando. Renovarlo en la práctica por dos años, con un Mundial a mitad de temporada, sienta un grave precedente. Y eso por no hablar de la intención de Carletto de no tocar la CMK hasta que se caigan a pedazos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Sin duda, pero Modric es un jugador que por ley de vida está en declive, aunque siga brillando. Renovarlo en la práctica por dos años, con un Mundial a mitad de temporada, sienta un grave precedente. Y eso por no hablar de la intención de Carletto de no tocar la CMK hasta que se caigan a pedazos.




Si no le renuevas y por lo que sea no puedes fichar a nadie en junio para el centro del campo el croata si quiere le puede pedir el doble al Madrid y el Madrid tendría que tragar, por qué te crees que as y marca han filtrado estos días lo de touchamendi....pues para negociar a la baja con el croata.


----------



## xilebo (29 Abr 2022)

*"Mañana jugará Vallejo en defensa y tal vez Casemiro"*

*Ancelotti* compareció ante los medios de comunicación para analizar el choque ante el *Espanyol* del sábado (16:15 horas). Puede haber alirón.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (29 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Menudo cachondeo
> 
> Mino Raiola, en estado crítico



El Raiola de Schrodinger.


----------



## xilebo (29 Abr 2022)

*Mino Raiola durante el Jueves*


----------



## feps (29 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si no le renuevas y por lo que sea no puedes fichar a nadie en junio para el centro del campo el croata si quiere le puede pedir el doble al Madrid y el Madrid tendría que tragar, por qué te crees que as y marca han filtrado estos días lo de touchamendi....pues para negociar a la baja con el croata.



Perder a Tchouameni para contentar a Modric. Planazo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Perder a Tchouameni para contentar a Modric. Planazo.




Creo que no as entendido lo que quiero decir.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (29 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si no le renuevas y por lo que sea no puedes fichar a nadie en junio para el centro del campo el croata si quiere le puede pedir el doble al Madrid y el Madrid tendría que tragar, por qué te crees que as y marca han filtrado estos días lo de touchamendi....pues para negociar a la baja con el croata.



Yo creo que se va Casemiro. Cuidado pues.


----------



## josemanuelb (29 Abr 2022)

Yo he visto a Tchouameni 5 o 6 partidos completos y es un buen jugador pero no me parece mejor que Camavinga si aprende a jugar de 5. En el campo del Osasuna dió un recital jugando ahí. Camavinga puede llegar a ser una mezcla de Redondo y Seedorf, tiene unas condiciones buenísimas y aún es un crío.

Blanco tampoco es mal futbolista, se coloca bien, tiene oficio y un desplazamiento de balón muy bueno. Dándole partidos con continuidad (quizás cederlo un año) ahí puede haber un buen jugador.

Hasta Ceballos puede jugar de 5, lo hizo a veces en el Arsenal y lo hacía bien, es un tío que se puede sacrificar bastante físicamente.

El que sí descarto como 5 es Kroos. No tiene el físico, ni sabe colocarse ni quiere aprender ya para los pocos años que le quedan. Salvo partidos contra equipos encerrados y como excepción nunca debería jugar ahí.

Si piden mucho por Tchouameni que le den por culo (salvo que vendan a Casemiro y se saque pasta).

Cejotti ha dicho que pasando, que la posición está cubierta (y tiene parte de razón)...aunque puede ser para intentar bajar el precio.

El del Mónaco es un buen jugador, pero no una necesidad imperiosa pudiendo adaptar a Camavinga. Es más necesario un central (¿Rudiger?físicamente, juego aéreo y velocidad es top, aunque con el balón y concentración me deja alguna duda) y un delantero que ayude a Karim (¿Mbappe?)


----------



## feps (29 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Perder a Tchouameni para contentar a Modric. Planazo.



El Madrid estaba muy interesado en Tchouameni, más que en Haaland. Pero el cabezón quiere morir con la CMK. Cuando Modric vaya vagando por el campo, nos arrepentiremos de haber regalado a Tchouameni al Liverpool de Klopp, que lo quiere a toda costa. Pero qué va a a saber Klopp, si no tiene ni puta idea de fútbol.


----------



## Cuqui (29 Abr 2022)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Yo he visto a Tchouameni 5 o 6 partidos completos y es un buen jugador pero no me parece mejor que Camavinga si aprende a jugar de 5. En el campo del Osasuna dió un recital jugando ahí. Camavinga puede llegar a ser una mezcla de Redondo y Seedorf, tiene unas condiciones buenísimas y aún es un crío.
> 
> Blanco tampoco es mal futbolista, se coloca bien, tiene oficio y un desplazamiento de balón muy bueno. Dándole partidos con continuidad (quizás cederlo un año) ahí puede haber un buen jugador.
> 
> ...



El temas es que puede que estuvieramos sacrificando a Camavinga en lugar de adaptandolo. Por otra parte, tambien creo que a Blanco habria que darle minutos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Abr 2022)

Son roboces sanos.


----------



## feps (29 Abr 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> El temas es que puede que estuvieramos sacrificando a Camavinga en lugar de adaptandolo. Por otra parte, tambien creo que a Blanco habria que darle minutos.



Kroos no es un cinco y Camavinga tampoco. Por esa regla de tres que pongan en ese puesto a Ceballos, y que Dios reparta suerte.


----------



## DRIDMA (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Abr 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> El Real de Madrid es la vergüenza mundial. Ha perdido el poco prestigio que tenía tras las champions ganadas con el peor fútbol jamás visto con esta imagen de perdedor humillado una y otra vez haciendo el ridículo con partidos bochornosos y pasando por fallos sospechosos de los porteros y dosis de suerte que no se cree nadie.
> 
> El Real de Madrid es la vergüenza mundial.
> 
> ...



Ea ea ya pasó, ya pasó.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ea ea ya pasó, ya pasó.




Quién te envía???


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Abr 2022)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Yo he visto a Tchouameni 5 o 6 partidos completos y es un buen jugador pero no me parece mejor que Camavinga si aprende a jugar de 5. En el campo del Osasuna dió un recital jugando ahí. Camavinga puede llegar a ser una mezcla de Redondo y Seedorf, tiene unas condiciones buenísimas y aún es un crío.
> 
> Blanco tampoco es mal futbolista, se coloca bien, tiene oficio y un desplazamiento de balón muy bueno. Dándole partidos con continuidad (quizás cederlo un año) ahí puede haber un buen jugador.
> 
> ...



Es que Chuminí no viene para esa posición. Es mediocentro defensivo, viene para dar descando a Case.

Rudiger se supone que ya está fichado a 9 kilos al año. Por lo que Alaba iría a la izmierda y resolvemos la baja de McCebo. El delantero debería ser Frappé. Si no es Frappé igual habría que volver a mirar a Kane, que está hasta los cojones del Totenham.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quién te envía???



Vengo del futuro. Si vas mañana a Cibeles morirás entre terribles sufrimientos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Abr 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> del centro del campo que has puesto como titular ninguno de ellos debería jugar ni un solo minuto
> 
> 
> isco, ceballos y el del filial ese que jugó el año pasado algo con el moro y que este año el viejo no le ha dado bola



El problema es que hablamos del Castilla pero es que se están jugando entrar en playoff.


----------



## josemanuelb (29 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es que Chuminí no viene para esa posición. Es mediocentro defensivo, viene para dar descando a Case.
> 
> Rudiger se supone que ya está fichado a 9 kilos al año. Por lo que Alaba iría a la izmierda y resolvemos la baja de McCebo. El delantero debería ser Frappé. Si no es Frappé igual habría que volver a mirar a Kane, que está hasta los cojones del Totenham.



Es lo que he dicho, que si Camavinga aprende a jugar de mediocentro defensivo (p ej en el campo del Osasuna jugó ahí e hizo un partidazo, y cuando salió contra el PSG también jugó de ancla y muy bien), en la posición de Casemiro, no haría falta gastar una pasta en Tchouameni (y podría dedicarse a otras posiciones más urgentes).

Tiene el físico, el robo y la salida de balón. Solo le falta aprender a colocarse mejor, las ayudas y experiencia. Si quiere puede aprenderlo de sobra, que tiene 19 años.

Hierro era centrocampista y acabó como central top. Ramos era lateral y lo mismo. Etc. Hay muchos ejemplos de cambios de posición exitosos.

Con lo joven que es Camavinga y las cualidades que tiene puede ser un mediocentro defensivo (un 5) top.


----------



## xilebo (29 Abr 2022)

*Será una fiesta del madridismo*


----------



## xilebo (29 Abr 2022)

*Bale, baja de última hora en la convocatoria ante el Espanyol*

Se une a las ausencias de Alaba, Hazard, Jovic, Nacho y Militao

Bale es baja de última hora en la lista de convocados de Ancelotti para el duelo de mañana ante el Espanyol, en el que el Real Madrid podría proclamarse campeón de Liga. La ausencia del galés se debe a molestias en la espalda, según informa el club blanco.


----------



## feps (29 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Bale, baja de última hora en la convocatoria ante el Espanyol*
> 
> Se une a las ausencias de Alaba, Hazard, Jovic, Nacho y Militao
> 
> Bale es baja de última hora en la lista de convocados de Ancelotti para el duelo de mañana ante el Espanyol, en el que el Real Madrid podría proclamarse campeón de Liga. La ausencia del galés se debe a molestias en la espalda, según informa el club blanco.



Por lo que sea, los jugadores británicos no triunfan en España. El caso de Bale, en cualquier caso, es digno de estudio. Lleva tres años cachondeándose del club.


----------



## feps (29 Abr 2022)

Me temo lo peor para el miércoles con el cabezón de Carletto en el banquillo.


----------



## josemanuelb (29 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Me temo lo peor para el miércoles con el cabezón de Carletto en el banquillo.



El cabrón es capaz de volver a poner a Kross solo de mediocentro y que nos machaquen a llegadas por ahí como en la ida. Puto spagueti. Veremos.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (29 Abr 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Por reglamento no todas las manos despegadas del cuerpo son penalti, te vuelvo a mostrar el reglamento para que lo compruebes con tus propios ojos:
> 
> Y te recuerdo también que las manos de Laporte vienen tras despejar con su cabeza el balón, es decir cumple el punto 1 de la norma que especifica que en esas situaciones no debe señalarse penal.
> 
> ...



A mi la mano de Laporte me recuerda mucho a la de Militao en el Pijuan.
Por esa mano perdió la Liga el año.pasaño.el Real Madrid de Zz


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 Abr 2022)

El cara polla se borra otra vez


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 Abr 2022)

Y todavía hay hijos de la grandísima puta que apoyan a este payaso


----------



## Th89 (29 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> Me temo lo peor para el miércoles con el cabezón de Carletto en el banquillo.



Es para ponerlo contra el muro y fusilarle.

Necesitamos un entrenador de nueva generación, no este abuelo que vive de los milagros de Benzema y cía.


----------



## Mecanosfera (29 Abr 2022)

¿Alguien sabe qué tal vamos de cantera? Es ya muy preocupante que no haya prácticamente nadie de equipos inferiores llamando seriamente a la puerta, o recibiendo oportunidades. Algo se está haciendo mal: o bien los scouts son negligentes y son incapaces de seleccionar a los niños más prometedores antes que la competencia, o bien Ancelotti está llevando demasiado lejos el ir sobre seguro y no arriesgar apostando por nuevas caras salidas de casa.
La prensa nos pone a babear por extranjeros cuyos partidos en realidad no hemos visto pero que nos venden como la última coca cola del desierto (guiño a Iñaki Angulo jeje) pero en el actual panorama en el que el dinero moro ha cambiado las reglas del juego, tener una cantera potente es crucial. Por instalaciones, infrastructura, know-how y staff técnico el Madrid debería tener una de las 3 mejores canteras del mundo. ¿Quién ha sido el último canterano en consolidarse en el 11 titular? ¿Casillas? No es normal...


----------



## filets (29 Abr 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Y todavía hay hijos de la grandísima puta que apoyan a este payaso




La chilena de Bale fue en 2018


Y el "que be Bartra" fue en 2014

Desde que firmo su ultimo contrato ha estado tocandose los güebos
Bale esta temporada ha jugado 290 minutos
Hazard ha jugado 877 minutos

Cuando renovo por 5 años a la edad de 29 se dijo a si mismo, este es mi ultimo contrato voy a tocarme los huevos y a cobrar por jugar al golf que es lo que de verdad me gusta
Al futbol juego por dinero


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 Abr 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Madrid estaba muy interesado en Tchouameni, más que en Haaland. Pero el cabezón quiere morir con la CMK. Cuando Modric vaya vagando por el campo, nos arrepentiremos de haber regalado a Tchouameni al Liverpool de Klopp, que lo quiere a toda costa. Pero qué va a a saber Klopp, si no tiene ni puta idea de fútbol.



espero que el madrid y su junta directiva y deportiva sea lo suficientemente competente para
primero : fichar a quienes consideren por mucho que el entrenador de turno se oponga , en este caso tchouameni
segundo : echar a este VIEJO JUBILADO CABEZON IGNORANTE que va de entrenador


----------



## josemanuelb (29 Abr 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe qué tal vamos de cantera? Es ya muy preocupante que no haya prácticamente nadie de equipos inferiores llamando seriamente a la puerta, o recibiendo oportunidades. Algo se está haciendo mal: o bien los scouts son negligentes y son incapaces de seleccionar a los niños más prometedores antes que la competencia, o bien Ancelotti está llevando demasiado lejos el ir sobre seguro y no arriesgar apostando por nuevas caras salidas de casa.
> La prensa nos pone a babear por extranjeros cuyos partidos en realidad no hemos visto pero que nos venden como la última coca cola del desierto (guiño a Iñaki Angulo jeje) pero en el actual panorama en el que el dinero moro ha cambiado las reglas del juego, tener una cantera potente es crucial. Por instalaciones, infrastructura, know-how y staff técnico el Madrid debería tener una de las 3 mejores canteras del mundo. ¿Quién ha sido el último canterano en consolidarse en el 11 titular? ¿Casillas? No es normal...



El último Carvajal.

Coincido, la cantera es importante.

Hay jugadores aprovechables en la cantera. Miguel, Blanco, Arribas, Peter, Marvin, el hijo de Guerrero, Bruno Iglesias, etc. Algunos seguro que sirven para la plantilla del primer equipo. Y a otros no les dará para el Madrid, pero para primera división seguro que hay muchos.

Mismamente este año Santos jugó de lateral derecho en el Bernabéu y lo hizo bien, mucho mejor que algunas actuaciones de Carvajal.









Sergio Santos se descubre: el Real Madrid encuentra a su nuevo Nacho


Lateral derecho, central y por la izquierda. Sergio Santos es capaz de jugar en todas las posiciones de la defensa. Anoche debutó con el Real Madrid.




www.elespanol.com





Jugando en toda Europa hay decenas de jugadores de la cantera. Y algunos en equipos importantes, como Morata, Achraf o Fabinho (considerando a los 2 últimos como "canteranos"). Súmale a Llorente, Reguilón o incluso Odegaard o Jesé si tuviese un poco más la cabeza centrada.









El Real Madrid es el semillero de la élite europea


Según un estudio realizado por CIES, el club blanco es el que más y mejores canteranos tiene actualmente en las cinco grandes ligas del continente.




as.com


----------



## feps (29 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> espero que el madrid y su junta directiva y deportiva sea lo suficientemente competente para
> primero : fichar a quienes consideren por mucho que el entrenador de turno se oponga , en este caso tchouameni
> segundo : echar a este VIEJO JUBILADO CABEZON IGNORANTE que va de entrenador



La prensa vendió mucho humo desde principios de temporada con Haaland, que estaba claro que no iba a venir. Pero ya resulta descacharrante que un jugador como Ceballos, que apenas ha vestido una decena de veces la camiseta del Madrid desde que fue fichado, ahora resulte que es la solución perfecta para el centro del campo. 

Floren se cachondea de la afición. Y a Carletto al borde de la jubilación ya se la sopla todo, casi como a Bale.


----------



## cebollo (29 Abr 2022)

En el Castilla de la 2016-17 el centro del campo era Valverde, Marcos Llorente y Odegaard. Y en la defensa estaban Hermoso y Hakimi.

Sí sacamos buenos jugadores pero en el primer equipo solo se consolidan normalitos currantes como Lucas o Nacho que funcionan como suplentes. O grandes jugadores como Valverde o Casemiro, que también jugó en el Castilla.

De los actuales quizá Marín pueda ser un buen central suplente, Latasa va a ser un delantero fuerte un poco mejor que Mariano y un poco peor que Morata.
) 
Hakimi y Miguel Gutiérrez son laterales muy buenos pero en un Madri con estrellas (el Benzema de este año o Mbappe) no necesitas laterales ofensivos sino defensivos. Acabaremos fichando al del Villarreal que es un Arbeloa rubio.


----------



## 11kjuan (29 Abr 2022)

Quién coño ha cambiado este año la regla del gol visitante ?


----------



## 11kjuan (29 Abr 2022)

Quién coño ha cambiado este año la regla del gol visitante ?


----------



## Chispeante (29 Abr 2022)

Si uno echa cuentas de lo que hemos ingresado por jugadores de la cantera como Jesé, Odeegard, Llorente, Reguilón, Hakimi o Morata...no me extraña que le llamen La Fábrica. Dicho lo cual muchos de ellos eran más que aprochables para este Madrid. A ver si recuperamos a Mayoral y colocamos a Mariano y Jovic donde se pueda.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 Abr 2022)

Tchoameni va a ser el mejor mediocentro de los proximos 10 años.

Como el puto viejo de mierda no le quiera yo soy Florentino y le despido


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (29 Abr 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Tchoameni va a ser el mejor mediocentro de los proximos 10 años.
> 
> Como el puto viejo de mierda no le quiera yo soy Florentino y le despido



Por qué hay que fichar a ese?

Porque lo dice el Marca?

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 Abr 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Por qué hay que fichar a ese?
> 
> Porque lo dice el Marca?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk




Porque lo digo yo


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (29 Abr 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Porque lo digo yo



Y no hay ningún blanco bueno para el Madrid?

En todo el mundo?

Tienen que ser marrónidos?!?!

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Abr 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> En el Castilla de la 2016-17 el centro del campo era Valverde, Marcos Llorente y Odegaard. Y en la defensa estaban Hermoso y Hakimi.
> 
> Sí sacamos buenos jugadores pero en el primer equipo solo se consolidan normalitos currantes como Lucas o Nacho que funcionan como suplentes. O grandes jugadores como Valverde o Casemiro, que también jugó en el Castilla.
> 
> ...



Aparte de los mencionados, RDT. Pero tampoco son muchos para una cantera que supuestamente debería absorber lo mejor de España.

Si miramos el mismo año en el far$A: FC Barcelona B - Perfil del club 16/17, tampoco hay supercracks. Aleñà,Cucurella, Fali,... El problema está más en que el fútbol se va para Inglaterra. Los grandes clubes ingleses tienen canteras brutales y se llevan todo lo que sobresale en el mundo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Abr 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Si uno echa cuentas de lo que hemos ingresado por jugadores de la cantera como Jesé, Odeegard, Llorente, Reguilón, Hakimi o Morata...no me extraña que le llamen La Fábrica. Dicho lo cual muchos de ellos eran más que aprochables para este Madrid. A ver si recuperamos a Mayoral y colocamos a Mariano y Jovic donde se pueda.



Mayoral porque es barato, pero RDT como suplente estaría bien.


----------



## 11kjuan (29 Abr 2022)

Pueden joder y puedes joder.
El Madrid necesita dos goles para pasar en vez de uno


----------



## Chispeante (30 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Mayoral porque es barato, pero RDT como suplente estaría bien.



Mayoral hizo una temporada más que correcta en la Roma la temporada pasada. Este año, desde que llegó al Getafe, tampoco lo está haciendo nada mal. Es de la Casa, es barato, español y no me consta que sea conflictivo. A mí me vale y si él sigue teniendo la ilusión por jugar un año o dos más en el Madrid siendo suplente, es una opción a considerar.


----------



## Rotto2 (30 Abr 2022)

El Madrid va a ser eliminado con dolor anal por mucho que los tontos vayan a animar cuando llegue el autobús y todas esas gitanadas que hacen.

Solo falta que el Loserbéu cante "Sí se puede".


----------



## Rotto2 (30 Abr 2022)

(No pudieron)


----------



## Manero (30 Abr 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> A mi la mano de Laporte me recuerda mucho a la de Militao en el Pijuan.
> Por esa mano perdió la Liga el año.pasaño.el Real Madrid de Zz



La diferencia es que Laporte juega deliberadamente el balón y tras eso le golpea en el brazo (norma 4) y en cambio a Militao le da en la mano tras rebotarle en la espalda, no era un despeje deliberado. Por eso la de Militao es penalti y la de Laporte no debía haberse pitado.




Una jugada muy parecida a la de Laporte es la del argentino Marcos Rojo y se enseña como ejemplo para mostrar que este tipo de manos no son penalti. Que casualidad otra vez que al árbitro se le olvida el reglamento justamente en un partido del Madrid y siempre para favorecer al mismo.


----------



## 11kjuan (30 Abr 2022)

Manero dijo:


> La diferencia es que Laporte juega deliberadamente el balón y tras eso le golpea en el brazo (norma 4) y en cambio a Militao le da en la mano tras rebotarle en la espalda, no era un despeje deliberado. Por eso la de Militao es penalti y la de Laporte no debía haberse pitado.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1042396
> 
> ...



En serio seguís llorando por eso ?
Al que llora por la mano del pizjuan de hace dos años también se lo digo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Pueden joder y puedes joder.
> El Madrid necesita dos goles para pasar en vez de uno




cuantas veces habre oido esa cuenta sin sentido que haces tu ahora....

a ver si lo ves:
si con 4-3 el madrid necesitase 2 goles para pasar
entonces el manchester city necesita 1 gol para empatar

el madrid necesita **** 1 GOL ****
y a partir de ahi es un 0-0 y partido nuevo
donde pueden llegar con ese "0-0" a penaltis por ejemplo : cuantos goles necesitaria ahi el madrid para pasar?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Abr 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Mayoral hizo una temporada más que correcta en la Roma la temporada pasada. Este año, desde que llegó al Getafe, tampoco lo está haciendo nada mal. Es de la Casa, es barato, español y no me consta que sea conflictivo. A mí me vale y si él sigue teniendo la ilusión por jugar un año o dos más en el Madrid siendo suplente, es una opción a considerar.




mayoral es un paquete que no tiene nivel para un real madrid
es como los culos que dicen que gavy es superior y seleccion


----------



## 11kjuan (30 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> cuantas veces habre oido esa cuenta que haces....
> 
> a ver si lo ves:
> si con 4-3 el madrid necesita 2 goles para pasar
> ...



Y a ver si lo ve.
El Madrid se puede vale de una diferencia de un gol hasta el segundo gol del Manchester. Es decir que el Madrid podria pasar ganando uno cero.

Creo que su argumento es tan válido como el mío


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Y a ver si lo ve.
> El Madrid se puede vale de una diferencia de un gol hasta el segundo gol del Manchester. Es decir que el Madrid podria pasar ganando uno cero.
> 
> Creo que su argumento es tan válido como el mío



de que eliminatoria hablas?
el madrid con 1-0 empata la eliminatoria.


----------



## 11kjuan (30 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> de que eliminatoria hablas?
> el madrid con 1-0 empata la eliminatoria.



A ver mi discusión inicial era por qué demonios quitaron el gol visitante ?

Lo dije en un comentario por ahí.
Ya sé que el Madrid con un gol empata la eliminatoria.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Vengo del futuro. Si vas mañana a Cibeles morirás entre terribles sufrimientos.




Skinet es madrileña, jhon conor catalán.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (30 Abr 2022)

Manero dijo:


> La diferencia es que Laporte juega deliberadamente el balón y tras eso le golpea en el brazo (norma 4) y en cambio a Militao le da en la mano tras rebotarle en la espalda, no era un despeje deliberado. Por eso la de Militao es penalti y la de Laporte no debía haberse pitado.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1042396
> 
> ...



Jajajajaja venga Manero, que nos conocemos. Militao pasaba por.alli a pillar una birra o una paloma no te jode!!

En serio, hablar de los árbitros es patético


----------



## xilebo (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Lake (30 Abr 2022)

Personalmente abogo por una clasificación conquistada a base de rasmia y garra y con el City estrellando el balón en el palo en el último minuto , para eliminar SUSPICACIAS.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Abr 2022)

Recuerdo al Espanyol en la Liga de Capello a 4 dias de la final de la UEFA, sin objetivos en Liga, poniéndose 1-3. Luego acabó 4-3, pero que nadie se piense que los pericos van a poner el culo.

RDT querrá dar su ración de gostosidad. Y Diego López... no va a ser tan fácil.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Bale, baja de última hora en la convocatoria ante el Espanyol*
> 
> Se une a las ausencias de Alaba, Hazard, Jovic, Nacho y Militao
> 
> Bale es baja de última hora en la lista de convocados de Ancelotti para el duelo de mañana ante el Espanyol, en el que el Real Madrid podría proclamarse campeón de Liga. La ausencia del galés se debe a molestias en la espalda, según informa el club blanco.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Mayoral hizo una temporada más que correcta en la Roma la temporada pasada. Este año, desde que llegó al Getafe, tampoco lo está haciendo nada mal. Es de la Casa, es barato, español y no me consta que sea conflictivo. A mí me vale y si él sigue teniendo la ilusión por jugar un año o dos más en el Madrid siendo suplente, es una opción a considerar.



Mejor que los que tenemos seguro, y aún le queda por crecer.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> (No pudieron)



¿Cómo que no? Sí se puede...follar y forrarse como hicieron todos esos con esos votos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

Manero dijo:


> La diferencia es que Laporte juega deliberadamente el balón y tras eso le golpea en el brazo (norma 4) y en cambio a Militao le da en la mano tras rebotarle en la espalda, no era un despeje deliberado. Por eso la de Militao es penalti y la de Laporte no debía haberse pitado.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1042396
> 
> ...



Para variar se te olvida otra norma: si da al brazo en una posición no natural SÍ es sancionable, y da igual que te venga de otra parte del cuerpo.

Y otra: tú pones 1 árbitro que dice que no es penalty. Yo te puedo poner 200 que te dirán que sí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Skinet es madrileña, jhon conor catalán.



Si vas con tu bufanda del far$a y tu cacaolat en la mano unos mamadús del Madrí te van a abrir en canal. Lo he visto ante mis hogos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Jajajajaja venga Manero, que nos conocemos. Militao pasaba por.alli a pillar una birra o una paloma no te jode!!
> 
> En serio, hablar de los árbitros es patético



Además de absurdo en equipos como el far$a, porque por cada que se les equivoca en contra ocultan diez que les han pitado a favor y que no eran.


----------



## xilebo (30 Abr 2022)

Pues suenan dos jugadores el espanyol para jugar en el real madrid, uno pudo y otro sueña  


*Puado tenía hecha la maleta para irse al Real Madrid*

El internacional Sub-21, medalla de plata en *Tokio* y joven valor del *Espanyol*, pactó su salida al *Castilla* en 2017 pero se truncó al final de mercado.

*De Tomás por Haaland*

El delantero del *Espanyol* es una de las opciones que baraja el *Madrid* para reforzar su delantera si no logra fichar a *Haaland*.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues suenan dos jugadores el espanyol para jugar en el real madrid, uno pudo y otro sueña
> 
> 
> *Puado tenía hecha la maleta para irse al Real Madrid*
> ...



A mí la opción RDT me gusta. Me parece que ha crecido mucho y como 2º delantero me vale.


----------



## Manero (30 Abr 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Jajajajaja venga Manero, que nos conocemos. Militao pasaba por.alli a pillar una birra o una paloma no te jode!!
> 
> En serio, hablar de los árbitros es patético



Ya te pareces a Butragueño, que cuando le preguntan por los arbitrajes que os favorecen siempre dice que el Real Madrid nunca habla de los árbitros pero cuando el Madrid cree que ha sido perjudicado es al primero al que mandan rajar en los medios contra el árbitro de turno.



̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Para variar se te olvida otra norma: si da al brazo en una posición no natural SÍ es sancionable, y da igual que te venga de otra parte del cuerpo.
> 
> Y otra: tú pones 1 árbitro que dice que no es penalty. Yo te puedo poner 200 que te dirán que sí.



En un salto para despejar de cabeza impulsarte con los brazos es una posición natural. Si estás en una barrera claro que no puedes saltar levantando los brazos, pero en un salto para ganar un remate o despeje de cabeza ya te digo yo que si. Y si despejas y te rebota en el brazo ya te enseñé la norma que dice que no se debe señalar penalti.

Y los árbitros que dicen que si fué penalti lo de Lenglet son estos?


----------



## Satori (30 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo creo que lo de la suerte es muy relativo. A un partido puede ser, pero cuando pasa "varias veces", es porque el equipo tiene algo que los otros no tienen.
> 
> Yo no creo que el Real Madrid haya tenido suerte. Es que tiene una mentalidad en la que, cuando esta la cosa NEGRA, son capaces de respirar un momento, no hundirse y saber que lo pueden hacer, aunque sea difícil. Es verdad que te tiene que salir, tienes que dar en la diana, pero el equipo sabe colocarse para que sus opciones de dar en la diana sean altas.
> 
> ...



Veo injusta la carga que le pones a Messi. El futbol es un deporte de equipo y es la mentalidad colectiva, no la de un solo jugador, la que importa. A Messi lo pones no ya en el RM sino hasta en el Atleti de Simeone, y hubiera ganado más titulos que con el Barsa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Ya te pareces a Butragueño, que cuando le preguntan por los arbitrajes que os favorecen siempre dice que el Real Madrid nunca habla de los árbitros pero cuando el Madrid cree que ha sido perjudicado es al primero al que mandan rajar en los medios contra el árbitro de turno.
> 
> 
> En un salto para despejar de cabeza impulsarte con los brazos es una posición natural. Si estás en una barrera claro que no puedes saltar levantando los brazos, pero en un salto para ganar un remate o despeje de cabeza ya te digo yo que si. Y si despejas y te rebota en el brazo ya te enseñé la norma que dice que no se debe señalar penalti.
> ...



1º. Butragüeño no dice nunca nada de los árbitros. Como mucho saca un "córcholis", "caramba". Para eso están vuestros Amor y demás.

2º. Los que hemos jugado al fútbol sabemos que para saltar te tienes que impulsar con los brazos, pero eso no es lo que dice la norma. Y las manos en esa posición, aunque vengan de tu propio cuerpo se pitan. No digo que sea justo o injusto. Con las normas actuales, se pitan.

3º. Los árbitros que dicen que son penalty son todos los que trabajan en cualquier radio o medio de comunicación fuera de Qatarlunya. Según tú son todos madridistas, claro.


----------



## xilebo (30 Abr 2022)

¡Ya tenemos el once del Real Madrid!

Los elegidos por Ancelotti son:* Courtois; Lucas Vázquez, Vallejo, Casemiro, Marcelo; Camavinga, Ceballos, Modric; Asensio, Mariano y Rodrygo.*


----------



## feps (30 Abr 2022)

Partido ideal para un par de golitos de Ausencio y traspasarlo en verano.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> ¡Ya tenemos el once del Real Madrid!
> 
> Los elegidos por Ancelotti son:* Courtois; Lucas Vázquez, Vallejo, Casemiro, Marcelo; Camavinga, Ceballos, Modric; Asensio, Mariano y Rodrygo.*



Curtu, Case, Modric... Y habrá conseguido convencer a Benze para que no juegue.


----------



## xilebo (30 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Curtu, Case, Modric... Y habrá conseguido convencer a Benze para que no juegue.



Pues segun vaya el partido, si el marianito o rodrigo meten goles, no tendra que ni saltar al cesped bense y cambiar rapido a casemiro y modric para el partido de champions del miercoles


----------



## xilebo (30 Abr 2022)

*La segunda camiseta del Madrid podría ser así*, ¿os gusta?


----------



## Manero (30 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> 1º. Butragüeño no dice nunca nada de los árbitros. Como mucho saca un "córcholis", "caramba". Para eso están vuestros Amor y demás.
> 
> 2º. Los que hemos jugado al fútbol sabemos que para saltar te tienes que impulsar con los brazos, pero eso no es lo que dice la norma. Y las manos en esa posición, aunque vengan de tu propio cuerpo se pitan. No digo que sea justo o injusto. Con las normas actuales, se pitan.
> 
> 3º. Los árbitros que dicen que son penalty son todos los que trabajan en cualquier radio o medio de comunicación fuera de Qatarlunya. Según tú son todos madridistas, claro.



1° El que solo dice córcholis:









Butragueño critica el arbitraje y Monchi acude a los medios: "Mojaros vosotros"


El Sevilla-Real Madrid dejó a los blancos más cerca de la Liga y un partido que será recordado por el alto contenido polémico. Monchi, director deportivo hispalense, prefirió no va




www.marca.com












Butragueño se queja del arbitraje antes de recibir al Valencia CF


A menos de una semana para el enfrentamiento en el Bernabéu, el Real Madrid pone la actuación del colegiado en el foco




www.superdeporte.es












Butragueño se queja: "El VAR debe entrar en toda la jugada; hay falta a Asensio en el 2-1..."


En cuanto al penalti de Marcelo, el dirigente blanco tampoco se mostró conforme con la decisión de Gil Manzano Yo creía que iba a pitar falta a nuestro favor... .




as.com












La rajada que no te esperabas: ¡Butragueño clama contra el arbitraje en el derbi!


Emilio Butragueño, director de relaciones institucionales del Real Madrid, criticó la actuación arbitral tras el empate entre el Real Madrid y el Atlético.




www.eurosport.es












Butragueño: "El arbitraje nos deja inquietos"


Emilio Butragueño insinúa un complot contra el Real Madid por el penalti señalado a Éder Militao ante el Sevilla




www.sport.es





2º Ya te enseñé el video con la jugada de Marcos Rojo, idéntica a la de Laporte que se usa como ejemplo para mostrar en las escuelas de árbitros lo que son unas manos tras despeje que no deben señalarse como penalti.

3° Los árbitros de los medios cobran de esos medios, por tanto opinan lo que los que le pagan el sueldo quieren que diga


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Abr 2022)

El puto viejo es retrasado?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Abr 2022)

di que


xilebo dijo:


> ¡Ya tenemos el once del Real Madrid!
> 
> Los elegidos por Ancelotti son:* Courtois; Lucas Vázquez, Vallejo, Casemiro, Marcelo; Camavinga, Ceballos, Modric; Asensio, Mariano y Rodrygo.*




di que si mierdeto : desgastando a modric y casemiro  que el miercoles esta chupado


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Abr 2022)

la defensa de hoy es


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *La segunda camiseta del Madrid podría ser así*, ¿os gusta?




no mucho
parece sucia sin lavar y sacada de un puticlub


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> la defensa de hoy es




encima casemiro de central
cuando ese experimento ya lo hizo zidane y fue una catastrofre

yo no se si este viejo sabe ya que le van a echar en junio y esta jodiendo adrede al madrid alineacion tras alineacion
y esperad el miercoles... esperad a ver con que sale esta vez....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Abr 2022)

Bale el otro día el Madrid filtra que va a jugar y despedirse bien, ancelloti le manda calentar, acaban saliendo cuatro jugadores antes que el, el no llega a jugar.....

Vuelven las lesiones...

Vamos que le han dicho que no haga más comunicados como el que hizo (en el cual llevaba razón) y que jugaría algún partido, le han vuelto a vacilar y él se ha vuelto a lesionar.

Es técnicamente el mejor jugador de la plantilla junto con Modric, a pesar de que siempre ha rendido cuando ha jugado Zidane le mando al banquillo para (atención) poner al jugador más limitado técnicamente del Madrid (váter) que además de limitado suele cagarla habitualmente...

Es fácil llegar a la conclusión que Zidane tenía algo personal contra el galés, pues sientas a un jugador por ser inferior técnicamente o por bajo rendimiento, los que jugaron por delante de bale nunca estuvieron por encima en ninguno de esos apartados.

En un momento económico difícil, el Madrid decidió dejarse encular por el calvo y acceder a sus deseos, así que se intentó vender a bale en China, bale que tonto no es les mando a tomar por culo.

Florentino sabedor que el calvo se iría más pronto que tarde y que no quería perder a su estrella más mediática (el jugador del Madrid más seguido por redes con mucha diferencia de la plantilla actual) le mando de vacaciones a Londres un año, en ese momento el acoso de la prensa ya estaba consumado contra un futbolista que siempre a rendido, y que jamás hemos visto fuera de forma (Isco, Marcelo, hazard, jovic).

Hace unos meses se le vuelve a presionar mediante la prensa, en vista de que el jugador saca un comunicado en el que hace alusión al acoso e insultos recibidos por parte de la prensa (cosa fácilmente demostrable) el club filtra que quiere que tenga un final de estancia en Madrid acordé a su leyenda....los periódicos de la noche a la mañana cambian y ahora se ponen de parte del galés....


El otro dia, ancelloti le manda a calentar, bale se levanta y calienta durante 40 minutos, en esos 40 minutos varios futbolistas que juegan en su demarcación ingresan al campo, alguno de ellos con menos minutos que bale este año, el partido termina con bale calentando en la banda...

Bale se vuelve a lesionar y la prensa durante dos días carga de nUevo contra el...

El que no lo quiera ver que no lo vea.

No siempre el club lleva la razón, lo de bale no se ha hecho bien.

En la 2018 ya vimos lo que hicieron váter y ausencio en la final, los jugadores que le hacen ser suplente, salió contra el Liverpool y en 15 minutos el solo gana el partido.

Porque no juega unos de los mejores jugadores del mundo?, Puede ser que a esta altura sea culpa de ambas partes, pero no tengo duda de que esto comenzó con el ego de un calvo, calvo que por cierto me parece el mejor centrocampista de la historia.

Ya hemos visto lo que hacen váter y ausencio, y lo que hace bale, así que no, no es una decisión deportiva lo que hizo Zidane.

Por cierto el futbolista a pedido que no se compartan sus datos medicos, los periódicos siguen filtrandolos sin su consentimiento en una violación de su intimidad.


----------



## Suprimo (30 Abr 2022)

Teniendo a Bale, el Madrit puede ganar la liga con un gol de Mariano, un 10 a toda la piperada


----------



## xilebo (30 Abr 2022)

*¿Le acabará dando el Espanyol LaLiga al Madrid?*


----------



## cebollo (30 Abr 2022)

La motivación hoy es ganar la liga en abril, que en mayo lo hace cualquiera.


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *La segunda camiseta del Madrid podría ser así*, ¿os gusta?



una puta mierda. El segundo equipaje del madric debería llevar el color del pendón de Castilla


----------



## ccc (30 Abr 2022)

Pillo sitio, aunque con esta alineacion,...., esperemos que todo funcione.


----------



## xilebo (30 Abr 2022)

Historias de los 34 alirones del Real Madrid... a la puerta del 35


Un punto le basta al Real Madrid para se campeón de Liga, para recuperar el título tras solo un año separado de un trofeo que ya está 34 veces en su palmarés. Ante el Espanyol pued




www.marca.com


----------



## Suprimo (30 Abr 2022)

https://redditt.footybite.cc/event/real-madrid-espanyol-live-stream/838250


----------



## Edge2 (30 Abr 2022)

Felicidades madridistas


----------



## Chispeante (30 Abr 2022)

En lugar de Modric y Rodrigo, hoy era el día para que jugaran Isco y Bale y dieran descanso a los titulares, pero con Carletto es lo que hay. El mal ya está hecho, pero si saltan al campo en el segundo tiempo es para presentar una denuncia por explotación laboral.


----------



## Suprimo (30 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Felicidades madridistas



¿Pero has visto la alineación?


----------



## Edge2 (30 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Pero has visto la alineación?



No, que pasa?


----------



## Silluzollope (30 Abr 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> En lugar de Modric y Rodrigo, hoy era el día para que jugaran Isco y Bale y dieran descanso a los titulares, pero con Carletto es lo que hay. El mal ya está hecho, pero si saltan al campo en el segundo tiempo es para presentar una denuncia por explotación laboral.



Bale se borró ayer, el nene tiene pupita en la espalda.
Hoy lo mejor ver a Maldini y al otro joderse y tragar bilis.


----------



## Edge2 (30 Abr 2022)

Muere rayola, de repente, cáncer pancreas


----------



## Edge2 (30 Abr 2022)

Saque de honor Nadal


----------



## circus maximus (30 Abr 2022)

Y el bozal del CALBO de Manacor?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## circus maximus (30 Abr 2022)

Alcaraz en la grada

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## circus maximus (30 Abr 2022)

Pelazo Nadal,ehh??? 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Abr 2022)

hombre arbitra uno de los arbitros de la mafia del VARsa
hasta el ultimo minuto contra el madrid eso que no falte


----------



## fred (30 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Muere rayola, de repente, cáncer pancreas



De eso muere todo el mundo menos el "milagro" del de Sálvame.


----------



## Fiodor (30 Abr 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> En lugar de Modric y Rodrigo, hoy era el día para que jugaran Isco y Bale y dieran descanso a los titulares, pero con Carletto es lo que hay. El mal ya está hecho, pero si saltan al campo en el segundo tiempo es para presentar una denuncia por explotación laboral.



Bale se ha rajado y Modric seguro que ha presionado para jugar...


----------



## Octubrista (30 Abr 2022)

Rafa Nadal... menos mal que es el Bernabéu, y no el pabellón WiZink Center... se hubiera llevado puesta la cuarta o lo quinta.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Abr 2022)

circus maximus dijo:


> Y el bozal del CALBO de Manacor?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk




tiene de sobra con su veneno "vacuna" circulando digo..... su fisura costillar


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Abr 2022)

ahora mismo ya campeones de liga


----------



## circus maximus (30 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> tiene de sobra con su veneno "vacuna" circulando digo..... su fisura costillar



Desde la pfizura de costilla el tito Bill no le coge el móvil 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suprimo (30 Abr 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Bale se borró ayer, el nene tiene pupita en la espalda.
> Hoy lo mejor ver a Maldini y al otro joderse y tragar bilis.



Nadie ha revisado nada de Bale


----------



## Suprimo (30 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, estadio lleno para jugar contra el pacoEspañol


----------



## xilebo (30 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Por cierto, estadio lleno para jugar contra el pacoEspañol



Hace 15 años que el madrid no celebra una liga en el bernabeu, hay ganas


----------



## Suprimo (30 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hace 15 años que el madrid no celebra una liga en el bernabeu, hay ganas



Pues sólo falta Isco para el 11 de gala de hoy...


----------



## Suprimo (30 Abr 2022)

Palo de Mariano, lo tengo de profecía


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Abr 2022)

Que hace jugando Modric??
Que digo yo si lo reservamos mejor y tal.


----------



## xilebo (30 Abr 2022)

*No me imagino menos que esto*


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Abr 2022)

partidazo de ausencio


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Abr 2022)

Joder que placer da ver trotar a la estrella internacional mariano....


----------



## juantxxxo (30 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que hace jugando Modric??
> Que digo yo si lo reservamos mejor y tal.



A ver, que jugamos con uno de nuestros filiales. No os rayéis tanto.




P.D: sí, tenía que haber descansado Lukita, a no ser que no le saque de titular contra el shitty


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que hace jugando Modric??
> Que digo yo si lo reservamos mejor y tal.



preguntale al genio anceloti


----------



## Suprimo (30 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que placer da ver trotar a la estrella internacional mariano....



Pues es el que las está teniendo


----------



## Suprimo (30 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> preguntale al genio anceloti



Es que ya que va a ser un partido paco de mierda prototípico, que menos que saque a Asco por Modric


----------



## Xequinfumfa (30 Abr 2022)

Ceballos me está encantando. Yo me lo quedaba, qué cojones.


----------



## juantxxxo (30 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Muere rayola, de repente, cáncer pancreas



Parece que se confirma definitivamente, pero algo de pulmones.

Oficial: muere Mino Raiola a los 54 años


----------



## Suprimo (30 Abr 2022)

Están jugando al Rugby y todo como homenaje a nuestra eliminación


----------



## Edge2 (30 Abr 2022)

Gol


----------



## Suprimo (30 Abr 2022)

Buená jugada de Rodrygo


----------



## xilebo (30 Abr 2022)

Goooooool de rodrigyo


----------



## Silluzollope (30 Abr 2022)

Ale, ahora Modric a descansar.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Abr 2022)

el segundo que falla mariano


----------



## Edge2 (30 Abr 2022)

Sergi Gómez is down


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Gol



Hoy lo cantas sin ganas
Pa disimular


----------



## homega (30 Abr 2022)

¿Por qué juegan Modris y Casimito si son los dos pilares del hekipo?


----------



## Edge2 (30 Abr 2022)

Rodrygo is down


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Abr 2022)

Nuestro nigro número 4 is daun


----------



## DRIDMA (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (30 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Hoy lo cantas sin ganas
> Pa disimular



Estoy con el movil


----------



## Edge2 (30 Abr 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Donde lo haces?


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Estoy con el movil



Comiendo en casa la suegra, eh? Jaja


----------



## Scardanelli (30 Abr 2022)

Qué bueno es Rodrygo definiendo. Es una pena que aquí solo tenga sitio en la derecha...


----------



## Edge2 (30 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Comiendo en casa la suegra, eh? Jaja



Ajoputa!!! 
@moromierda no te gusta el fútbol?


----------



## Edge2 (30 Abr 2022)

Goooooooooooooooolllllll


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Abr 2022)

GOLLLLLLLLLLL 
VAMOSSS HOSTIAAAA


----------



## fachacine (30 Abr 2022)

Este chaval es muy bueno, ya puede buscarse equipo Asensio en verano


----------



## ccc (30 Abr 2022)

Muere Raiola.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Abr 2022)

Ojo el Madrid gana la competición, pero la liga moral aún no la ha ganado.....


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Abr 2022)

rodryGOL


----------



## xilebo (30 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ojo el Madrid gana la competición, pero la liga moral aún no la ha ganado.....



Esa ya la gano el barcelona la liga moral


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

Bueno, partido resuelto. Modric al banquillo.


----------



## Silluzollope (30 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ojo el Madrid gana la competición, pero la liga moral aún no la ha ganado.....



Todo no puede ser. De hecho el Barça va a ganar la liga del buen juego y el cespet. Mejor temporada que la nuestra sin duda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ojo el Madrid gana la competición, pero la liga moral aún no la ha ganado.....



En esas tu far$a nos gana por goleada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Abr 2022)

Hemos ganado esta liga gracias al apoyo brindado por nuestra musa la melodias!!!


----------



## HDR (30 Abr 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



El que tuvo, retuvo. Y mucho en este caso...


----------



## xilebo (30 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bueno, partido resuelto. Modric al banquillo.


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Abr 2022)

A mi me daría vergonya ganar la liga así, pero bueno. Ya sabemos cómo es el TRAMPAS


----------



## HDR (30 Abr 2022)

Que salgan Butragueño y Chendo a jugar, yo quitaría ya a todos los posibles.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> El que tuvo, retuvo. Y mucho en este caso...



La defensa del Espanyol es también para usar las cunetas.

Y el puto anuncio de Citroën que tanto le gusta a @Obiwanchernobil


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Que salgan Butragueño y Chendo a jugar, yo quitaría ya a todos los posibles.



Y que bajen Valdano y Benito.


----------



## xilebo (30 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y que bajen Valdano y Benito.



Y rafa nadal de delantero que esta en el estadio y baje al cesped


----------



## homega (30 Abr 2022)

Voy a ir a la Cibeles de selebreision con mi gente, ¿alguien va a ir?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Abr 2022)

entre rodryGOL y ausencio... no se no se....
deja que vea las repeticiones


----------



## homega (30 Abr 2022)

Para los que no podéis verlo yo lo estoy viendo DE PUTA MADRE super estable por un streaming rumano que se entiende perfectamente si eres albañil y curras con rumanos en la ñapa.

Instrucciones para verlo en Windous.

1. Te bajas e instalas este reproductor (30 segundos en total):









Soda Player


Introducing the most feature-packed video player ever made.



www.sodaplayer.com





2. Lo abres y le pegas este código de acestream: afda7ad25cf53be75a9da094d6778077673d705e

Si ese no furula pruebas con este que es en ruso creo ceaa2553d401c294166b8e498f5aaa1ef1aee8e4

3. Esperas un poco y vualá. Partido gratis y para toda la familia para practicar tu rumano.

4. Si tienes Chromecast puedes mandarlo a la tele grande como yo dándole al icono de la tele de abajo a la derecha y se ve DE PUTA MADRE


----------



## Th89 (30 Abr 2022)

Ni cotiza que Modric se chupa los 90 minutos.


----------



## moromierda (30 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ajoputa!!!
> @moromierda no te gusta el fútbol?



Yo prafere mojeras, sírvisa, jalufo...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Abr 2022)

homega dijo:


> Para los que no podéis verlo yo lo estoy viendo por un streaming rumano que se entiende perfectamente si eres albañil y curras con rumanos en la ñapa.
> 
> Instrucciones para verlo en Windous.
> 
> ...




para quien no entienda del todo el rumano


----------



## xilebo (30 Abr 2022)

homega dijo:


> Voy a ir a la Cibeles de selebreision con mi gente, ¿alguien va a ir?



Yo quiero ir  

van a poner dj, musica, mientras llegan el bus con los jugadores, supuestamente salen desde el bernabeu sobre 20:30, y a cibeles una hora mas tarde


----------



## homega (30 Abr 2022)

El pobre Mariano me da mucha pena, me parece que se deja los huevos cada minuto que sale y que además es muy bueno y buena persona que no se queja ni nada pese a que le han arruinado la carrera.

Aunque lo de dar pena es una forma de hablar, un tío que gana millones por entrenar 2 horas al día sin tener siquiera que jugar y que las titis se matan por follárselo por ser del Real Madrid no debería darme pena, pero bueno.


----------



## Silluzollope (30 Abr 2022)

homega dijo:


> El pobre Mariano me da mucha pena, me parece que se deja los huevos cada minuto que sale y que además es muy bueno y buena persona que no se queja ni nada pese a que le han arruinado la carrera.
> 
> Aunque lo de dar pena es una forma de hablar, un tío que gana millones por entrenar 2 horas al día sin tener siquiera que jugar y que las titis se matan por follárselo por ser del Real Madrid no debería darme pena, pero bueno.



Según lo cuentas parece que estaba como loco por irse y le han obligado a quedarse en el madrid a punta de pistola. Si quisiera jugar y dejarse los huevos se habria ido ya.


----------



## Edge2 (30 Abr 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Yo prafere mojeras, sírvisa, jalufo...



Pero no estáis en el ramadan?


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Abr 2022)

homega dijo:


> El pobre Mariano me da mucha pena, me parece que se deja los huevos cada minuto que sale y que además es muy bueno y buena persona que no se queja ni nada pese a que le han arruinado la carrera.
> 
> Aunque lo de dar pena es una forma de hablar, un tío que gana millones por entrenar 2 horas al día sin tener siquiera que jugar y que las titis se matan por follárselo por ser del Real Madrid no debería darme pena, pero bueno.



Que le den por culo al ñetajeta ese.


----------



## Edge2 (30 Abr 2022)

Goooooooool de ausencio


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

Gol de Ause.


----------



## Suprimo (30 Abr 2022)

¿Queda tovavía media hora para los cambios o por ahí no?


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Abr 2022)

Ausencio 2040 todos a mamar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Ni cotiza que Modric se chupa los 90 minutos.



Anche...último aviso.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Abr 2022)

gol de ausencio
y vosotros criticandole 
(a ver si se revaloriza y hay mejor venta)


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Abr 2022)

mete a benzema
es que claro.... el partido aun no esta solucionado
que maravilloso entrenador que vision de juego


----------



## Suprimo (30 Abr 2022)

Kross sale al canpo con el Amego 

PD Tambien sale Asco


----------



## Th89 (30 Abr 2022)

El jubilado haciendo cambios en el 60, pedid un deseo.


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Abr 2022)

me cago en el árbol genealógico del puto abuelo


----------



## xilebo (30 Abr 2022)

se va modric por kroos, casemiro y mariano por isco y benzema, rotando ancelotti


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Abr 2022)

entra el auto bild


----------



## Th89 (30 Abr 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> entra el



Primer balón y casi nos cuesta un gol


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Abr 2022)

Pues yo igual que creo que a Asensio se le podría dar boleto a Ceballos me lo quedaba,es de esos pocos que pueden aportar algo diferente en un momento dado y no solo correr,y además es español y hasta cierto punto madridista...


----------



## Suprimo (30 Abr 2022)

Largarán a Cebollas para traerse niggas random y lo sabeis


----------



## xilebo (30 Abr 2022)

*O fenómeno Rodrygo*


----------



## fachacine (30 Abr 2022)

Pues a mí Ceballos me parece mejor jugador que Kroos, qué queréis que os diga


----------



## ccc (30 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Pues a mí Ceballos me parece mejor jugador que Kroos, qué queréis que os diga



A dia de hoy, si.


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Pues a mí Ceballos me parece mejor jugador que Kroos, qué queréis que os diga



A día de hoy 30-4-2022 lo es...


----------



## Edge2 (30 Abr 2022)

Gooooooooool


----------



## Suprimo (30 Abr 2022)

Cómo de patético es el Español que ha habido jugada entre Vater y Asco


----------



## moromierda (30 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pero no estáis en el ramadan?



Remedán (e tudas ralegeones) e astafa, amego.


----------



## Silluzollope (30 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues yo igual que creo que a Asensio se le podría dar boleto a Ceballos me lo quedaba,es de esos pocos que pueden aportar algo diferente en un momento dado y no solo correr,y además es español y hasta cierto punto madridista...



Yo creo que Asensio se larga. Esos besos a la grada tras el gol suenan a despedidas. A ver si timamos al Arsenal


----------



## Suprimo (30 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Gooooooooool



De Asco


----------



## Edge2 (30 Abr 2022)

Sale gila


----------



## Th89 (30 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Pues a mí Ceballos me parece mejor jugador que Kroos, qué queréis que os diga



Con Ancelotti para que juegue tiene que estar lesionado Modric, Kroos, Camavinga, Valverde y Casemiro.

Ni de coña se queda siendo el 5 centrocampista, y mira que me gusta.


----------



## xilebo (30 Abr 2022)

Goooooooooooooooooool de isco, renovacion ya


----------



## homega (30 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Pues a mí Ceballos me parece mejor jugador que Kroos, qué queréis que os diga



Kroos es el jugador que menos contribuye que haya tenido el Madrid. Nadie sabe qué aporta. Que no la pierde pero tampoco la arriesga. No defiende nada, no mete goles, no asiste, no crea peligro, no va bien de cabeza, no tiene buen disparo lejano (alguno mete pero beh)...

Ceballos es mucho mejor, mucho más creativo y con mucha mejor técnica, pero le pasa lo que a Guti que no acaban de triunfar porque tampoco juega apenas.


----------



## Suprimo (30 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Sale gila



¿Para llamar por teléfono al enemigo?


----------



## xilebo (30 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Sale gila


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Abr 2022)

Eso,saca a Vinicius para nada y arriésgate a cualquier lesión absurda...


----------



## Suprimo (30 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Goooooooooooooooooool de isco, renovacion ya



Anvlado, para una vec que iba a ser el día de Asco


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (30 Abr 2022)

Bien Rodrygo jodiendole el gol a Isco. Lo mejor del partido.


----------



## ccc (30 Abr 2022)

4-0 partido gratis, para los que digais que no habia plantilla: Ceballos no tiene clase para ser titular del madrid, pero si para tener 2000 minutos. Y mas si tenemos a los viejos que tenemos en el campo.

Y hoy estan jugando simplemente porque tenemos champions el miercoles y la plantilla esta medio cascada. Ceballos y Camavinga estan dejando retratado a Ancelotti. 

Respecto a Isco, el otro dia lo vi y no jugo mal, sin embargo, que este no juegue lo veo bien: Se larga el anyo que viene, asi que al banco.


----------



## xilebo (30 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Anvlado, para una vec que iba a ser el día de Asco





Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Bien Rodrygo jodiendole el gol a Isco. Lo mejor del partido.



Que malos sois !


----------



## homega (30 Abr 2022)

¿Alguien que sepa mucho de futbol puede explicar por qué arriesga Ancelotti a los titulares en esta pachanga de verano?

Los del Español son una madres que se van a llevar un regalito al salir pero si chocan rodilla con rodilla y no pueden jugar el miércoles, qué pasa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

Isco cabrón.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

homega dijo:


> ¿Alguien que sepa mucho de futbol puede explicar por qué arriesga Ancelotti a los titulares en este pachanga de verano?



Para darles ritmo. Hay entrenadores que creen que no jugar les quita ritmo.


----------



## Suprimo (30 Abr 2022)

homega dijo:


> ¿Alguien que sepa mucho de futbol puede explicar por qué arriesga Ancelotti a los titulares en este pachanga de verano?



Lo suyo es terminar el encuentro con los que han ganado la liga, tiene su lógica


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (30 Abr 2022)

Pues paso a felicitar al Madrid, habeis sido mucho mejores este año, creo que no tanto por plantilla que como por entrenador. Ancelloti es una maquina y ademas tiene una flor inmensa. Y la ayuda inestimable del At. Madrid (para mi el equipo con mejor plantilla de la liga) y el Barça que no se han presentado en la lucha.

El Sevilla no es, ni era rival. 

Pues eso felicidades.

El año que viene sera otro año y puede que el Barça se presente (o no) para la lucha de la liga o al memos le demos mas emoción.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

Contra que empieza Asco...les da tiempo a todos a llegar.


----------



## xilebo (30 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Isco cabrón.



La envidia es muy mala


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Abr 2022)

Amegoooolll


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

Gol de Benze.


----------



## qbit (30 Abr 2022)

Asensio mete gol siempre que juega.


----------



## Th89 (30 Abr 2022)

Guarde goles para el miércoles, gabachín.


----------



## homega (30 Abr 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Pues paso a felicitar al Madrid, habeis sido mucho mejores este año, creo que no tanto por plantilla que como por entrenador. Ancelloti es una maquina y ademas tiene una flor inmensa. Y la ayuda inestimable del At. Madrid (para mi el equipo con mejor plantilla de la liga) y el Barça que no se han presentado en la lucha.
> 
> El Sevilla no es, ni era rival.
> 
> ...



¿Te parece bueno Ancheloti?


----------



## xilebo (30 Abr 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Pues paso a felicitar al Madrid, habeis sido mucho mejores este año, creo que no tanto por plantilla que como por entrenador. Ancelloti es una maquina y ademas tiene una flor inmensa. Y la ayuda inestimable del At. Madrid (para mi el equipo con mejor plantilla de la liga) y el Barça que no se han presentado en la lucha.
> 
> El Sevilla no es, ni era rival.
> 
> ...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Pues paso a felicitar al Madrid, habeis sido mucho mejores este año, creo que no tanto por plantilla que como por entrenador. Ancelloti es una maquina y ademas tiene una flor inmensa. Y la ayuda inestimable del At. Madrid (para mi el equipo con mejor plantilla de la liga) y el Barça que no se han presentado en la lucha.
> 
> El Sevilla no es, ni era rival.
> 
> ...



El Madrí ha demostrado tener mejor plantilla de lo que pensábamos y el Pateti bastante peor. Para vosotros todos los entrenadores del madrí tienen flor en lugar de reconocer sus logros.


----------



## qbit (30 Abr 2022)

Benzema está a 2 goles de Raúl.


----------



## xilebo (30 Abr 2022)

Y donde esta pericoburbujista ?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Asensio mete gol siempre que juega.



Lleva 9-10. Tercer goleador del equipo. Si se lo tomara en serio sería un crack, pero se ha Isqueizado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> La envidia es muy mala



Lo malo es cuando abre la boca...para hablar.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Abr 2022)

Vini y benzema jugando

Para meter de hostias al viejo


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lleva 9-10. Tercer goleador del equipo. Si se lo tomara en serio sería un crack, pero se ha Isqueizado.



Es un jeta, sin sangre y maricón
VENDER


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Abr 2022)

Que asco me da el puto calBo de maldini 
Le dedico esta liga. Avreeeee


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

Queremos gol de McCebo.


----------



## sociedadponzi (30 Abr 2022)

ahora a celebrar y ya con la resaca se juega con el shity


----------



## Th89 (30 Abr 2022)

Que controlen los cubatas, que el miércoles es el día D.


----------



## homega (30 Abr 2022)

Felicidades madridistas, una liga muy merecida y bien trabajada a pico y pala.

Aunque la liga para los madridistas es como un bostezo, un día más en la oficina, la nada, pero bueno.


----------



## fachacine (30 Abr 2022)

¿Va a estar toda la plantilla celebrando menos Bale? Qué fuerte...


----------



## xilebo (30 Abr 2022)

Enhorabuena a todos los madridistas del hilo !! una liga mas !!! muy merecida, ha sido el mejor


----------



## ccc (30 Abr 2022)

Grande Ceballos, camavinga y rodrygo: Y bien hoy Ancelloti por darles la oportunidad y hacerles participes de la celebracion de la liga (incluso con Isco)


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

Ni un negro en la grada.


----------



## Silluzollope (30 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ni un negro en la grada.



Bastantes hay en el césped, no abusemos.


----------



## Suprimo (30 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> ¿Va a estar toda la plantilla celebrando menos Bale? Qué fuerte...


----------



## Fiodor (30 Abr 2022)

Liga merecida y bien ganada... A pesar de algún mal día, la temporada es de las mejores en los últimos años...


----------



## xilebo (30 Abr 2022)

*Campeón de principio a fin*

El *Real Madrid* logra su 35ª *Liga* tras golear al *Espanyol* en una fiesta que protagonizaron con sus tantos *Rodrygo*, con un doblete, *Asensio* y *Benzema*. Gran partido de *Ceballos*.


----------



## sinosuke (30 Abr 2022)

*Caaaaampeoooooooneeeeessss!!*! 

Voy a por mi octava cerveza para seguir celebrándolo....!!!!




.


----------



## qbit (30 Abr 2022)

*CAMPEONESSS.*


----------



## fred (30 Abr 2022)

Hala Madrid.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (30 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> ¿Va a estar toda la plantilla celebrando menos Bale? Qué fuerte...



Wales. Golf. Madrid.

In that order.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## qbit (30 Abr 2022)

¿Los porteros suplentes se sentirán ganadores? No sé si han jugado algo.


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Abr 2022)

homega dijo:


> Felicidades madridistas, una liga muy merecida y bien trabajada a pico y pala.
> 
> Aunque la liga para los madridistas es como un bostezo, un día más en la oficina, la nada, pero bueno.



Gracias, amego. 
Yo a la liga siempre le doy mucho valor. Un campeonato bien chungo de ganar, y que casi siempre gana el mejor.


----------



## fachacine (30 Abr 2022)

@Covid Bryant Chupapollas, ven a felicitar al Madrid


----------



## homega (30 Abr 2022)

Ancelotti debe estar enfermo del corazón, le stoy viendo y parece muy viejo y gordo, con cara de anciano muy fatigado.

No es tan mayor para tener esa apariencia, debería hacer dieta, deporte y gimnasio y perder 30 kilos.


----------



## fred (30 Abr 2022)

Joer como tratan y vacilan a Pintus jaja,les debe dar caña de la buena pero parece una persona entrañable.


----------



## Covid Bryant (30 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> @Covid Bryant Chupapollas, ven a felicitar al Madrid



felicidades hijo de puta por ganar la lija corrupta contra el peor farsa en decadas y el paleti que lleva 3 lijas en 40 años

meritazo, casi como que el lagonés le gane al giñafe

mandriles hijos de la gran puta todos el miercoles toca echarme unas risas a vuestra cuenta palurdos


----------



## Otrasvidas (30 Abr 2022)

El segundo título p´a la saca.


----------



## Silluzollope (30 Abr 2022)

Ancelotti con la gorra tiene pinta de que va a coger el vespino y se va a ir a la huerta a sacar unas patatas para la cena.
Solo sería superable si la gorra fuera de la caja rural de cuenca.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (30 Abr 2022)

HALA MADRID HIJOS DE PUTA.

PÁSENSE A FELICITAR AL CAMPEÓN


----------



## cebollo (30 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Los porteros suplentes se sentirán ganadores? No sé si han jugado algo.



Son los que más contentos se ponen porque cobran la prima igual y un dinero que para las estrellas no es nada a un tercer portero le cambia la vida.

Van a repetir mucho que Marcelo es el madridista con más títulos pero hasta los años 80 no hubo Supercopas de España ni de Europa. El mejor palmares es el de Gento y luego el de Di Stefano.


----------



## homega (30 Abr 2022)

Cualquiera diría que éste era Ancelotti, irreconocible.







Engordar es la muerte. Envejecer no es tan grave como engordar.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (30 Abr 2022)

Felicidades a todos, hermanos madridistas. 
Somos campeones de Liga, por trigésimoquinta vez. 

Hala Madrid.


----------



## The Replicant (30 Abr 2022)

Carlos Alcaraz también madridista:









Va mucho más allá que ser del Madrid: oigan a Alcaraz el día que conoce el Bernabéu


El tenista murciano ha elegido un gran día para conocer el feudo blanco y, en declaraciones a Movistar+, ha demostrado su sentimiento merengue.




as.com


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Abr 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> *Caaaaampeoooooooneeeeessss!!*!
> 
> Voy a por mi octava cerveza para seguir celebrándolo....!!!!
> 
> ...



Lo adecuado es ir por la cerveza trigesimaquinta...


----------



## fachacine (30 Abr 2022)

Menudos pibones hay sobre el campo, la novia de Courtois y la de Jovic...


----------



## qbit (30 Abr 2022)

Buenooo, se ha llenado el campo de macizas esposas o novias de futbolistas.


----------



## fred (30 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Menudos pibones hay sobre el campo, la novia de Courtois y la de Jovic...



Y la de Valverde que estaba llorando con ese top que casi se le ven las tits.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (30 Abr 2022)

Vengo a felicitar al campeón y a los foreros y a recordar que el luz de gas está libre esta noche por una cancelación de última hora


----------



## qbit (30 Abr 2022)

Todos esos niños correteando por el terreno de juego son sin saberlo una campaña de fomento de la natalidad para el público.


----------



## ccc (30 Abr 2022)

El madrid no necesita mas fichajes en el medio del campo, para que?, si al final Carletto va a poner a los de siempre. Yo soy Florentino y los reuno y les digo: Carleto, Modric, Kroos y case, yo os renuevo, pero si y solo si, juegan los chavales y no se juega por decreto.

En otro caso los mando a la calle (a todos). Y si quieres que los de siempre sean titulares, no fiches a nadie mas en esa posiccion, que Ceballos acabe contrato si no quiere renovar e intenta que Camavinga y Valverde cojan minutos.

Y para terminar, me hubiera gustado ver jugar a esos 3 que dices: Ceballos, Camavinga y Valverde. 3 tios que pueden presionar y jugar el balon; tengo la misma opinion, con esos 3 entrando 100% en las rotaciones ganariamos las ligas facilmente, pero jugando con los de siempre vamos a ir a ganado, pero siempre dando pena. El madrid tiene plantilla para ganar muchisimos partidos gratis (y esta temporada ha habido mas que con ZZ, pero no como el madrid se merece)


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Abr 2022)

asi que casualidad si tenian el trofeo preparado en el bernabeu....


----------



## ironpipo (30 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Buenooo, se ha llenado el campo de macizas esposas o novias de futbolistas.



Se les ve contentas. 
Saben que esta noche después de un buen deep throat la pasta de la prima por ganar la liga pasa de la cuenta de sus maridos a las de ellas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

Y que traiga u


fachacine dijo:


> @Covid Bryant Chupapollas, ven a felicitar al Madrid



na barbacoa.


----------



## 4motion (30 Abr 2022)

Aquí acudo a felicitar al mejor equipo del mundo.

Otra a la saca, queda otro reto.

Y quiero a camavinga por kroos desde el inicio.

Vamosssssssss.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## REDDY (30 Abr 2022)

Liga número 35!!!
Seguimos engordando la leyenda!!!

HALA MADRID!!!


----------



## HDR (30 Abr 2022)

Esto era lo que yo estaba esperando, La Conjura. Algunos tontos (periodistas, sinónimo...) decían que era mejor ganar la Liga en el campo del pateti... 


Después de esto, el Bernabéu tiene que ser un volcán este miércoles.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (30 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> El madrid no necesita mas fichajes en el medio del campo, para que?, si al final Carletto va a poner a los de siempre. Yo soy Florentino y los reuno y les digo: Carleto, Modric, Kroos y case, yo os renuevo, pero si y solo si, juegan los chavales y no se juega por decreto.
> 
> En otro caso los mando a la calle (a todos). Y si quieres que los de siempre sean titulares, no fiches a nadie mas en esa posiccion, que Ceballos acabe contrato si no quiere renovar e intenta que Camavinga y Valverde cojan minutos.
> 
> Y para terminar, me hubiera gustado ver jugar a esos 3 que dices: Ceballos, Camavinga y Valverde. 3 tios que pueden presionar y jugar el balon; tengo la misma opinion, con esos 3 entrando 100% en las rotaciones ganariamos las ligas facilmente, pero jugando con los de siempre vamos a ir a ganado, pero siempre dando pena. El madrid tiene plantilla para ganar muchisimos partidos gratis (y esta temporada ha habido mas que con ZZ, pero no como el madrid se merece)



Si se confirma definitivamente el fichaje de Rudiger, Alaba podria alternar el lateral izquierdo con jugar tambien como recambio de Casemiro.


----------



## HATE (30 Abr 2022)

Negricious ha sido el jugador clave de esta liga con sus goles y asistencias porque con Benzema y Courtois puedes ganar una liga como aquella de Zidane pero los milagros no suelen repetirse.


----------



## homega (30 Abr 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Si se confirma definitivamente el fichaje de Rudiger, Alaba podria alternar el lateral izquierdo con jugar tambien como recambio de Casemiro.



Alternar entre lateral y central es un tremendo error porque las piernas desarrollan la musculatura adaptada a lo que les exiges y es totalmente opuesto jugar de central, que requiere sprints muy cortos y muchos saltos, o lateral, que es sprints largos y carrera larga arriba y abajo sin descanso.

El maratoniano no puede esprintar, se rompe. Y el sprinter negro no puede correr una maratón, no aguanta ni 5 kilómetros.

El resultado son roturas musculares y sé de lo que hablo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (30 Abr 2022)

homega dijo:


> Alternar entre lateral y central es un tremendo error porque las piernas desarrollan la musculatura adaptada a lo que le exiges y es totalmente opuesto jugar de central, que requiere sprints muy cortos y muchos saltos, o lateral, que es sprints muy largos y carrera larga arriba y abajo sin descanso.
> 
> El maratoniano no puede esprintar, se rompe. Y el sprinter negro no puedo correr una maratón, no aguanta ni 5 kilómetros.
> 
> El resultado son roturas musculares y sé de lo que hablo.



Yo hablo de alternar el puesto de lateral izquierdo con el de medio centro defensivo. Cosa que Alaba ya ha hecho en la seleccion austriaca.


----------



## xilebo (30 Abr 2022)

*Que se venga el titán*


----------



## homega (30 Abr 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo hablo de alternar el puesto de lateral izquierdo con el de medio centro defensivo. Cosa que Alaba ya ha hecho en la seleccion austriaca.



Ya sé que lo ha hecho pero no debería hacerlo. Cambiar la musculatura lleva mucho tiempo y lesiones.


----------



## xilebo (30 Abr 2022)

*¡Felicidades!*


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (30 Abr 2022)

homega dijo:


> Ya sé que lo ha hecho pero no debería hacerlo. Cambiar la musculatura lleva mucho tiempo y lesiones.



Pero usted hablaba de alternarlo con la posicion de central. Ademas, seria solo como recambio de Casemiro de vez en cuando, no de manera constante.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (30 Abr 2022)

Enhorabuena madridistas....

Perder contra el RM es normal, aunque aspiraba al menos a un empate... En fin... A ver si en Cornellà cerramos ya esta liga de mierda que hemos hecho...

Por cierto, Cannavaro nuevo entrenador del RCDE.... A ver qué...

Insisto... Enhorabuena por la Liga y que tengáis suerte el próximo martes.


----------



## Silluzollope (30 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> asi que casualidad si tenian el trofeo preparado en el bernabeu....



Y solo jugando en casa y necesitando un punto. Seguro que es la larga mano de florentino.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (30 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> asi que casualidad si tenian el trofeo preparado en el bernabeu....



y dónde lo iban a tener preparado ¿en el cacaolat nou?


----------



## xilebo (30 Abr 2022)

*El dato del día es este*


----------



## homega (30 Abr 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pero usted hablaba de alternarlo con la posicion de central. Ademas, seria solo como recambio de Casemiro de vez en cuando, no de manera constante.



Ya lo sé, pero lo ideal es no jugar en posiciones distintas a ese nivel ultraprofesional que el equipo puede tener a dos especialistas por puesto.

Luego vienen las lesiones sin saberse de qué, pero repito que un maratoniano se rompe las fibras si le pones a esprintar y saltar.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (30 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El dato del día es este*



Eric Garcia tampoco tiene nivel para jugar de central en un equipo grande.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Abr 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> y dónde lo iban a tener preparado ¿en el cacaolat nou?



ah como cierto año 2014 donde se jugaban la liga barca y atletico en la ultima jornada,,y casualidad no estaba el trofeo en el unico lugar donde podia estar


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Abr 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Eric Garcia tampoco tiene nivel para jugar de central en un equipo grande.



ah eric garcia un central de 180.sin fisico ,y que la caga contiuamente


----------



## Descuernacabras (30 Abr 2022)

Otro título más para la saca. 35 ligas ya.

Enhorabuena a todos los madridistas.

¡¡Hala Madrid!!


----------



## juantxxxo (30 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Por cierto, Cannavaro nuevo entrenador del RCDE.... A ver qué...



Fabio es muy buen tipo!!!! 

MUCHA SUERTE Y ABRAZOS A LOS PERICOS!!!!


----------



## el ruinas II (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (30 Abr 2022)

Y el equipo ha llegado bastante bien fisicamente al final de temporada a pesar de la falta de rotaciones.


----------



## circus maximus (30 Abr 2022)

Qué ha hecho el madric?
Estaba follando

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## homega (30 Abr 2022)

circus maximus dijo:


> Qué ha hecho el madric?
> Estaba follando
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Ha empatado con el Logroñés


----------



## Edu.R (30 Abr 2022)

Campeonísimos.

Enhorabuena a todos los madridistas de bien.

Aunque no vaya a ser una Liga mítica porque los rivales no han estado a la altura y porque se veía que la ibamos a ganar desde diciembre (con dudas puntuales que no fueron a más), es muy de valorar la veteranía y tesón que ha mostrado la plantilla. Han mostrado una regularidad pocas veces vista.

No he podido ver el partido, hoy venía el Bayern a jugar a Mainz y tenía invitados con los que ir al estadio. Nos hemos follado al Bayern como hemos querido (3-1 que debió ser un 5 o 6-0), aunque aquí no le importe a nadie. A ver si algún año en vez de hacer 10°-13° vamos a la Uropalig.

El miércoles el postre, y si nos sienta bien, la sobremesa la hacemos en Paris. Si no se puede, habrá sido un buen banquete, igualmente.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (30 Abr 2022)

ccc dijo:


> 4-0 partido gratis, para los que digais que no habia plantilla: Ceballos no tiene clase para ser titular del madrid, pero si para tener 2000 minutos. Y mas si tenemos a los viejos que tenemos en el campo.
> 
> Y hoy estan jugando simplemente porque tenemos champions el miercoles y la plantilla esta medio cascada. Ceballos y Camavinga estan dejando retratado a Ancelotti.
> 
> Respecto a Isco, el otro dia lo vi y no jugo mal, sin embargo, que este no juegue lo veo bien: Se larga el anyo que viene, asi que al banco.



Ceballos tiene nivel suficiente para jugar en un Madric que haga rotaciones, a veces sale un crack si das minutos (un crack en lo suyo).

Me cago en la puta.
4-0
Hijos de puta, si ya os dejábamos ganar cojones.


----------



## homega (30 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Campeonísimos.
> 
> Enhorabuena a todos los madridistas de bien.
> 
> ...



¿En Alemania no se habla de cambiar algo para que no gane siempre el Bayern? Van 10 ligas seguidas, 19 de 25. 

No tiene sentido. No sé para qué vais al campo o veis los partidos los seguidores de equipos sin opciones. Menudo aburrimiento y desmotivación.


----------



## homega (30 Abr 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Ceballos tiene nivel suficiente para jugar en un Madric que haga rotaciones, a veces sale un crack si das minutos (un crack en lo suyo).
> 
> Me cago en la puta.
> 4-0
> Hijos de puta, si ya os dejábamos ganar cojones.



Yo tengo un amigo del Barsa y cuando Xavi empezaba decía que era malísimo y no lo podía ni ver. Se quejaba de que Van Gaal lo pusiera. Le llamaba el enano mediocre. Y luego dicen que ha sido el mejor jugador de la historia de España. O sea que ya ves cómo pueden cambiar las cosas. O el mismo Benzema que quién se iba a imaginar que a los 35 fuera un supercrack nivel Pelé.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Abr 2022)

homega dijo:


> ¿En Alemania no se habla de cambiar algo para que no gane siempre el Bayern? Van 10 ligas seguidas, 19 de 25.
> 
> No tiene sentido. No sé para qué vais al campo o veis los partidos los seguidores de equipos sin opciones. Menudo aburrimiento y desmotivación.



Ya lo he contado alguna vez, aquí hay una especie de "dictadura aceptada" que consiste en que el Bayern este contento, y el Bayern a su vez es generoso con los demás (Repartos equitativos de TV, paga bien los fichajes...). Nadie osa romper ese equilibrio. El que le toca los huevos al Bayern, lo paga.

El Freiburg se comió un partido donde el Bayern estuvo con 12 jugadores unos segundos (Alineación indebida), pues al final no pasó nada. El Bayern se quedó con la victoria. Mira la clasificación e imaginate que el Freiburg tuviese 3 puntos más. Mejor no jugar la Champions que tocarle los huevos al Bayern.

Nosotros en Mainz tenemos claro cual es nuestro papel. Sacar entrenadores y jugadores top (Klopp y Tuchel salieron de aqui), venderlos y estar en Primera. Tenemos a Burkardt que va para crack, a ver lo que nos dura antes de recibir una generosa oferta.

Estadísticas de hoy, para mi goce personal:




A cuidarse.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (30 Abr 2022)

homega dijo:


> Yo tengo un amigo del Barsa y cuando Xavi empezaba decía que era malísimo y no lo podía ni ver. Se quejaba de que Van Gaal lo pusiera. Le llamaba el enano mediocre. Y luego dicen que ha sido el mejor jugador de la historia de España. O sea que ya ves cómo pueden cambiar las cosas. O el mismo Benzema que quién se iba a imaginar que a los 35 fuera un supercrack nivel Pelé.



Es que va de eso, Ceballos cumple, y si hubiera tenido minutos lo habría hecho bien.

En otro orden de cosas, no me gusta nada Ancheloti, por lo de las rotaciones, pero habrá que darle mérito, aunque me cueste. Debería de haber más de un entrenador, aunque uno fuera el jefe, para que hubiera un poco de diversidad de opiniones, como en la NBA, que se ficha a un entrenador para la defensa, otro para el ataque, otro para ... y el entrenador titular ejerce de líder, pero no lo decide todo.


----------



## josemanuelb (30 Abr 2022)

Campeones.

Muy buena Liga, cimentada sobretodo en un gran Courtois, un enorme crecimiento de Militao y Vini y un enorme Benzema.

A celebrar y después a dormir la mona para darlo todo el miércoles.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

homega dijo:


> ¿En Alemania no se habla de cambiar algo para que no gane siempre el Bayern? Van 10 ligas seguidas, 19 de 25.
> 
> No tiene sentido. No sé para qué vais al campo o veis los partidos los seguidores de equipos sin opciones. Menudo aburrimiento y desmotivación.



Es una mafia. En cuanto un jugador despunta en Bundesliga, se lo llevan, y pobre del que ose plantar cara.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

homega dijo:


> Yo tengo un amigo del Barsa y cuando Xavi empezaba decía que era malísimo y no lo podía ni ver. Se quejaba de que Van Gaal lo pusiera. Le llamaba el enano mediocre. Y luego dicen que ha sido el mejor jugador de la historia de España. O sea que ya ves cómo pueden cambiar las cosas. O el mismo Benzema que quién se iba a imaginar que a los 35 fuera un supercrack nivel Pelé.



Es que Javi sus primeros años fue un jugador muy discutido aunque algunos no se acuerden. Hasta el 2006 o así no empezó a mostrar un buen nivel.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ya lo he contado alguna vez, aquí hay una especie de "dictadura aceptada" que consiste en que el Bayern este contento, y el Bayern a su vez es generoso con los demás (Repartos equitativos de TV, paga bien los fichajes...). Nadie osa romper ese equilibrio. El que le toca los huevos al Bayern, lo paga.
> 
> El Freiburg se comió un partido donde el Bayern estuvo con 12 jugadores unos segundos (Alineación indebida), pues al final no pasó nada. El Bayern se quedó con la victoria. Mira la clasificación e imaginate que el Freiburg tuviese 3 puntos más. Mejor no jugar la Champions que tocarle los huevos al Bayern.
> 
> ...



A eso me refiero. Es una dictadura impuesta y aceptada. Sin el Bayern haciendo eso la bundesliga jamás haría nada en Europa.

El Munich ha ganado la posesió. Para el far$a sería suficiente.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Es que va de eso, Ceballos cumple, y si hubiera tenido minutos lo habría hecho bien.
> 
> En otro orden de cosas, no me gusta nada Ancheloti, por lo de las rotaciones, pero habrá que darle mérito, aunque me cueste. Debería de haber más de un entrenador, aunque uno fuera el jefe, para que hubiera un poco de diversidad de opiniones, como en la NBA, que se ficha a un entrenador para la defensa, otro para el ataque, otro para ... y el entrenador titular ejerce de líder, pero no lo decide todo.



Pues habrá entrenadores que acepten eso y otros que no. Los genios no aceptan compartir la gloria ni que otros osen discutirles. Ni en fútbol ni en nada.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Abr 2022)

Ahora que el pizzero ha muerto por tantas harinas...

Haland? Es posible?


----------



## filets (30 Abr 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Ahora que el pizzero ha muerto por tantas harinas...
> 
> Haland? Es posible?



Lo que va a pasar es que Jorge Mendes se va a hinchar de pescar jugadores de Raiola


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Ahora que el pizzero ha muerto por tantas harinas...
> 
> Haland? Es posible?



Encontrará otro pesetero.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (30 Abr 2022)

No se ganaba una liga con tantas jornadas de antelacion desde las cinco seguidas de la Quinta del Buitre.


----------



## circus maximus (30 Abr 2022)

homega dijo:


> Ha empatado con el Logroñés



Puto David Vidal,os la ha vuelto a liar 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## homega (30 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es una mafia. En cuanto un jugador despunta en Bundesliga, se lo llevan, y pobre del que ose plantar cara.



Si yo fuera seguidor del Bayern tampoco querría ganar 10 ligas seguidas, es que el cambio debe empear desde los propios del Bayern, es que hasta para ellos es absurdo. Y en Italia con la Juve más o menos lo mismo. Esto tienen que cambiarlo totalmente y que las ligas sean realmente igualadas para los 20 que participan.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El dato del día es este*



Y es mejor que Eric y Mingueza.


----------



## el ruinas II (30 Abr 2022)

esta liga ha sido una sobrada por parte del madrid, ahora mmismo le sacamos 15 puntos al sevilla, ha sido una exhibicion en toda regla, hoy es uno de esos dias en que estas orgulloso de ser madridista. El madrid ha ganado ligas hace 30 años Y LAS VUELVE A GANAR, el madrid gano cinco copas de uropa hjace 60 años y con zidane hemos ganado 4 champions hace nada. Somos el mejor equipo de futbol del mundo, es asi de sencillo


----------



## Silluzollope (30 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es que Javi sus primeros años fue un jugador muy discutido aunque algunos no se acuerden. Hasta el 2006 o así no empezó a mostrar un buen nivel.



Esto pasa mucho en los jugones del centro del campo, rompen a jugar con más de 25 años.
Mira Modric, cuando llegó nadie podria imaginar que llegaría este nivel y durante tantos años.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A eso me refiero. Es una dictadura impuesta y aceptada. Sin el Bayern haciendo eso la bundesliga jamás haría nada en Europa.
> 
> El Munich ha ganado la posesió. Para el far$a sería suficiente.



A ver, ya que ha salido el tema, aunque es el topic del Real Madrid y somos campeonísimos de España. Pero por dejarlo claro, ya que hoy nos hemos follado al Bayern en Mainz (Maguncia en castellano).

Como ya digo, esto es una "dictadura aceptada". Consiste en que el Bayern se crea bueno, y entonces el se porta bien con los demás.

- Es generoso con los fichajes. Puede pagarte 20, pero te paga 30 por un buen jugador, sobretodo si es alemán. El club que recibe el dinero se lo gasta en hacerse un estadio de la hostia, y asi la gente va más contenta a ver la Bundesliga.

- Casi todos los equipos, salvo 3 o 4, somos la cantera del Bayern. Si eres alemán, tu misión es jugar en Primera para que luego te fiche el Bayern. Esto puede hacerlo directamente o via Borussia de Dortmund: El Dortmund ficha mucho mejor que el Bayern, pero luego el Bayern le ficha los jugadores. Y cuando no le valen... se los devuelve. Lewandoski, Götze, Hummels... todos estos eran del Dortmund, por mencionar algunos. Fueron al Bayern. Götze y Hummels al final volverion al Dortmund. Sule lo ficharon del Hoffenheim, como no les vale, se lo dan al Dortmund. Pues todo asi.

- Los equipos que pueden plantarle cara al Bayern porque económicamente tienen potencial (Leverkusen, Leipzig, Hoffenheim y algún otro), ya se encarga la prensa de vender que son "ricos sin tradición" para crearles mala imagen. El Leipzig le cae mal a todo el mundo, y el Hoffenheim casi que también. La Europa League quieren los alemanes que la gane el Eintracht, y la Copa, el Freiburg. El Leipzig no, el Leipzig es malo. Y es una altenativa al Bayern, pero el propio Bayern se mete con ellos porque "tienen mucho dinero". Claro, el Bayern no lo tiene y no lo usa, tócate los cojones.

- Como nadie osa tocarle los cojones, el Bayern acepta un reparto equitativo de los derechos de TVs. Si el día de mañana, por un casual del destino, le plantan cara, ya veréis como empieza a decir que ellos deberían ingresar más dinero.

- El Bayern hace lo que le da la gana, y está bien. Ya he mencionado antes lo del Freiburg se hace un par de semanas. El Bayern se pone a jugar con DOCE jugadores por un error en los cambios, y al árbitro le llaman desde el VAR: Hay 12 jugadores del Bayern. Minuto 85 y el Bayern ganando 1-4. Alineación indebida... pues al final no porque total, el partido estaba ganado igualmente. "Die richtige Entscheidung" dice la prensa. Tócate los cojones. El Freiburg calladito, y eso que faltan 2 partidos y está a 2 pts de jugar la Champions, con esa victoria en los despachos, pues ahora mismo dependería de si mismo para ser incluso 3º...

- El seleccionador alemán (Low en su momento) dice que no tiene claro si Neuer debe ser titular, pues desde el Bayern le sueltan que "si juega Ter Stegen, Neuer no va con la selección alemana". Asi de claro, o pones a los mios de titulares, o no van a jugar. Y Ter Stegen hace 2-3 años estaba mejor que Neuer, pero como Neuer juega en el Bayern, pues tiene que ser titular. Y si no el Bayern se enfada. No, mejor que no se enfade.

- El Bayern gana la Bundesliga siempre (19 de 25 veces), pero luego la Champions la gana muy de vez en cuando... pero el Bayern es el puto amo de Europa. Luego viene un Villarreal, les elimina y no saben porque les han eliminado. No te jode... alomejor es que en Alemania te lamen todos el rabo, pero luego en Europa hay que competir...

Gracias por leerm. Hala Madrid, que no se me ha olvidado.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (30 Abr 2022)

homega dijo:


> Si yo fuera seguidor del Bayern tampoco querría ganar 10 ligas seguidas, es que el cambio debe empear desde los propios del Bayern, es que hasta para ellos es absurdo. Y en Italia con la Juve más o menos lo mismo. Esto tienen que cambiarlo totalmente y que las ligas sean realmente igualadas para los 20 que participan.



Yo sí quiero ganar 10 ligas seguidas, pero sobre todo porque los otros equipos son unos hijos de puta.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (30 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, ya que ha salido el tema, aunque es el topic del Real Madrid y somos campeonísimos de España. Pero por dejarlo claro, ya que hoy nos hemos follado al Bayern en Mainz (Maguncia en castellano).
> 
> Como ya digo, esto es una "dictadura aceptada". Consiste en que el Bayern se crea bueno, y entonces el se porta bien con los demás.
> 
> ...



Mucho texto para decir que el Bayern es el Barça de allí.


----------



## qbit (30 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Enhorabuena madridistas....
> 
> Perder contra el RM es normal, aunque aspiraba al menos a un empate... En fin... A ver si en Cornellà cerramos ya esta liga de mierda que hemos hecho...
> 
> ...



El miércoles es cuando hay que tener suerte y eficacia.

Yo creía que iban a pactar un 0-0 con los jugadores reservándose para el miércoles.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Lonchafinista (30 Abr 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Esto pasa mucho en los jugones del centro del campo, rompen a jugar con más de 25 años.
> Mira Modric, cuando llegó nadie podria imaginar que llegaría este nivel y durante tantos años.



Que dices hulio si prometia un huevo desde los 19 años, que el frikismo del football manager 2007 asi lo relataba, su paso por la premier ya dejaba claro el futbolista determinante que iba ser que pagaron por el unos 20 KILOS en el 2008, luego estar rodeado de lo que te rodea en el Real Madrid es un extra mas y todo lo que ha ganado.


----------



## circus maximus (30 Abr 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> esta liga ha sido una sobrada por parte del madrid, ahora mmismo le sacamos 15 puntos al sevilla, ha sido una exhibicion en toda regla, hoy es uno de esos dias en que estas orgulloso de ser madridista. El madrid ha ganado ligas hace 30 años Y LAS VUELVE A GANAR, el madrid gano cinco copas de uropa hjace 60 años y con zidane hemos ganado 4 champions hace nada. Somos el mejor equipo de futbol del mundo, es asi de sencillo



No soy del Madrid,ni siquiera le tengo simpatía pero no tengo más remedio que aceptar que es así. Es el equipo más grande de la historia con mucha diferencia. 
Así que tenedlo en cuenta amegos foreros,me gusta tocaros los huevillos un poco y el miércoles que viene pasaré puntualmente a reírme de vuestra justa eliminación ante el City. 
Bueno,os dejo que hoy tengo el pálpito que Iñaki Williams va a marcar un hat trick al Atlético Aviación 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, ya que ha salido el tema, aunque es el topic del Real Madrid y somos campeonísimos de España. Pero por dejarlo claro, ya que hoy nos hemos follado al Bayern en Mainz (Maguncia en castellano).
> 
> Como ya digo, esto es una "dictadura aceptada". Consiste en que el Bayern se crea bueno, y entonces el se porta bien con los demás.
> 
> ...



Hasta que el bayern deje de ganar en europa durante muchos años y la bundesliga pase a ser la nada más absoluta. Entonces deberán replantearse todo eso. Decimos de la liga escocesa pero es que la alemana es peor.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Que dices hulio si prometia un huevo desde los 19 años, que el frikismo del football manager 2007 asi lo relataba, su paso por la premier ya dejaba claro el futbolista determinante que iba ser que pagaron por el unos 20 KILOS en el 2008, luego estar rodeado de lo que te rodea en el Real Madrid es un extra mas y todo lo que ha ganado.



Sasto, aunque quizás había algún recelo de qué podría hacer en un grande de verdad. Recordad que los periódicos de far$elona decían que lo fichábamos para tapar la mala temporada, aunque Javi siempre dijo que era perfil far$A y que no entendía como no lo habían fichado ellos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

circus maximus dijo:


> No soy del Madrid,ni siquiera le tengo simpatía pero no tengo más remedio que aceptar que es así. Es el equipo más grande de la historia con mucha diferencia.
> Así que tenedlo en cuenta amegos foreros,me gusta tocaros los huevillos un poco y el miércoles que viene pasaré puntualmente a reírme de vuestra justa eliminación ante el City.
> Bueno,os dejo que hoy tengo el pálpito que Iñaki Williams va a marcar un hat trick al Atlético Aviación
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Pues si nos elimina el shitty se aplaude y ya está, pero pateti y far$a firmarían haber llegado hasta aquí.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Abr 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Enhorabuena madridistas....
> 
> Perder contra el RM es normal, aunque aspiraba al menos a un empate... En fin... A ver si en Cornellà cerramos ya esta liga de mierda que hemos hecho...
> 
> ...



Al Español se le dan bien los calvos...


----------



## circus maximus (30 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues si nos elimina el shitty se aplaude y ya está, pero pateti y far$a firmarían haber llegado hasta aquí.



No me jodas,no se puede ser del madric y tener una expectativa tan pobre. En el partido de ida fue un milagro que el City no hubiera marcado 8 goles y otro milagro que el madric hubiera marcado tres. Peeerooo si alguien es capaz de remontar es el Real Madrid 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## circus maximus (30 Abr 2022)

Enhorabuena al Real Madrid. 
No habéis sido un equipo brillante pero os lo han puesto demasiado fácil y vuestro equipo casi nunca perdona 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## el ruinas II (30 Abr 2022)

un reportaje de una tv francesa (RMC SPORTS) sobre la eliminacion del psg por el real madrid



cuando mete el tercer gol benzema el speaker frances dice " incroyable, ce n'est pas possible "


----------



## Edge2 (30 Abr 2022)

jajajaja ancelotti cantado en cibeles...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

circus maximus dijo:


> No me jodas,no se puede ser del madric y tener una expectativa tan pobre. En el partido de ida fue un milagro que el City no hubiera marcado 8 goles y otro milagro que el madric hubiera marcado tres. Peeerooo si alguien es capaz de remontar es el Real Madrid
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk



No he dicho que vayamos a perder. Pero si se pierde no habrá sido una mala temporada.


----------



## Sefarad (30 Abr 2022)

Y el miércoles a sellar el pase a la final


----------



## circus maximus (30 Abr 2022)

circus maximus dijo:


> No soy del Madrid,ni siquiera le tengo simpatía pero no tengo más remedio que aceptar que es así. Es el equipo más grande de la historia con mucha diferencia.
> Así que tenedlo en cuenta amegos foreros,me gusta tocaros los huevillos un poco y el miércoles que viene pasaré puntualmente a reírme de vuestra justa eliminación ante el City.
> Bueno,os dejo que hoy tengo el pálpito que Iñaki Williams va a marcar un hat trick al Atlético Aviación
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk



No me lo puedo creer, Iñaki Williams ha marcado 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edge2 (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## circus maximus (30 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Como era...?
Wales,Golf,madric 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## circus maximus (30 Abr 2022)

circus maximus dijo:


> No me lo puedo creer, Iñaki Williams ha marcado
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Y a punto del segundo 
Quiero dejar claro que mi comentario sobre el pálpito del hat trick de Iñaki era de puta coña


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Abr 2022)

filets dijo:


> Lo que va a pasar es que Jorge Mendes se va a hinchar de pescar jugadores de Raiola















cúmplase

taluec


----------



## Edge2 (30 Abr 2022)

circus maximus dijo:


> Y a punto del segundo
> Quiero dejar claro que mi comentario sobre el pálpito del hat trick de Iñaki era de puta coña
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Casi se come otra Gimenez, alguno marca mas...


----------



## homega (30 Abr 2022)

El montaje de la valla y la pasarela para ponerle el babero, la bufanda *y besar *a la Cibeles se les ha ido de las manos y se ha vuelto una horterada de tradición brutal.


----------



## JimTonic (30 Abr 2022)

la agente exactamente que celebra???

es el madri

obligacion es ganar la liga, no se puede celebrar que la gane


----------



## Uchiha Madara (30 Abr 2022)

VAAAAAMOOOOOOOS CAMPEONES!! HALA MADRID!!


----------



## homega (30 Abr 2022)

Cuando era espontáneo al principio pues vale, subía Raúl por la fuente a pelo y hacía eso, pero luego empezó a convertirse en una costumbre y pasaron a proteger la fuente con vallas que al principio eran amarillas cutres y Raúl subía por la estatua (ya sin agua, al principio con agua y mojándose los zapatos) y poco a poco han montado ya ese esperpento con esa valla que tapa la fuente para los espectadores y la pasarela para llegar hasta ella... es bastante demigrante.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Si dice directamente que no quiere celebralo, queda mejor, la verdad.


----------



## cebollo (30 Abr 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> la agente exactamente que celebra???
> 
> es el madri
> 
> obligacion es ganar la liga, no se puede celebrar que la gane



Están celebrando la normalidad, la fiesta, la vida sin mascarilla, empieza el buen tiempo, muchas cosas. Venimos de dos años muy malos. 


Es sólo una liga pero está siendo apoteosico. Como celebrar una Champions o la muerte de Pedro Sánchez


----------



## socrates99 (30 Abr 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Están celebrando la normalidad, la fiesta, la vida sin mascarilla, empieza el buen tiempo, muchas cosas. Venimos de dos años muy malos.
> 
> 
> Es sólo una liga pero está siendo apoteosico. Como celebrar una Champions o la muerte de Pedro Sánchez



La muerte de Pedro sería fiesta nacional prácticamente,jaja.


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Abr 2022)

socrates99 dijo:


> La muerte de Pedro sería fiesta nacional prácticamente,jaja.



Me ha costado pillar que te referías a ANTONIO


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Abr 2022)

Sefarad dijo:


> Y el miércoles a sellar el pase a la final



con ayuda de Dios que así sea: ¡¡¡VIVA CRISTO REY!!!


----------



## Gorrión (30 Abr 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Están celebrando la normalidad, la fiesta, la vida sin mascarilla, empieza el buen tiempo, muchas cosas. Venimos de dos años muy malos.
> 
> 
> Es sólo una liga pero está siendo apoteosico. Como celebrar una Champions o la muerte de Pedro Sánchez



No jodamos, yo cambio las 13 Champions por ver a ese hijo de la gran puta muerto.

A mi las ligas corruptas no me motivan, lo único que cuenta para la temporada es la Champions.


----------



## homega (30 Abr 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Es que va de eso, Ceballos cumple, y si hubiera tenido minutos lo habría hecho bien.
> 
> En otro orden de cosas, no me gusta nada Ancheloti, por lo de las rotaciones, pero habrá que darle mérito, aunque me cueste. Debería de haber más de un entrenador, aunque uno fuera el jefe, para que hubiera un poco de diversidad de opiniones, como en la NBA, que se ficha a un entrenador para la defensa, otro para el ataque, otro para ... y el entrenador titular ejerce de líder, pero no lo decide todo.



Ceballos en el Arsenal tampoco triunfó. Es muy bueno pero creo que le falta potencia, velocidad y resistencia para jugar de centrocampista. Los tres del Madrid trabajan muchísimo, y a Ceballos le veo flojo. Seguro que eso cuenta mucho, porque técnicamente es muy bueno.


----------



## perrasno (30 Abr 2022)

homega dijo:


> Cuando era espontáneo al principio pues vale, subía Raúl por la fuente a pelo y hacía eso, pero luego empezó a convertirse en una costumbre y pasaron a proteger la fuente con vallas que al principio eran amarillas cutres y Raúl subía por la estatua (ya sin agua, al principio con agua y mojándose los zapatos) y poco a poco han montado ya ese esperpento con esa valla que tapa la fuente para los espectadores y la pasarela para llegar hasta ella... es bastante demigrante.



Desde hace un año esa estatua es Patrimonio de la Humanidad. Bastante que les dejan hacer nada.


----------



## Mecanosfera (30 Abr 2022)

Enhorbuena a todo el mundo!!! 
Es genial otra liga, pero para ser sinceros hay un par de detalles que hacen que la euforia sea algo tímida. Por un lado, el hecho de que sabíamos desde hace semanas que la liga estaba ganada, por lo que al no haber sorpresa se pierde la emoción del momento.
Y por otro lado, lo que voy a decir igual suena mal, pero el hecho de que la competición haya sido un paseo militar no mola nada. No había rivales, los demás equipos no han estado a la altura y eso es un poco frustrante, le ha quitado toda la épica al título. Habláis del caso Bayern y tal, y personalmente espero que eso no llegue a España, sería tristísimo. Sonará de locos, pero es más divertido cuando el Barsa o el Atleti o quien sea están bien, porque la única forma de demostrar tu grandeza es a través de la grandeza de los rivales a los que derrotas. No estoy quitando mérito a lo conseguido, simplemente un poco de picante y emoción hubiese estado bien. Además, esperemos que no nos pongamos en modo borrachera y resaca de campeón y nos relajemos para lo que viene...


----------



## circus maximus (30 Abr 2022)

circus maximus dijo:


> Y a punto del segundo
> Quiero dejar claro que mi comentario sobre el pálpito del hat trick de Iñaki era de puta coña
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Vuelvo a citarme y aunque no le dieron el primer gol acaba de marcar de penalti a lo Panenka. 
No doy crédito,nonono 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (30 Abr 2022)

Ceballos es un sobabalones a lo Isco al que todavía no le hemos tomado manía por hacer regates de mierda en el centro del campo. Si se queda os doy dos años hasta que empecéis a cagaros en su puta madre.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (30 Abr 2022)

El Atlético, que otra cosa no sabrá pero sí sabe de qué va esto, haciendo el gilipollas para no ser el culpable de que el calvo que manda en los árbitros pierda 4 millones en comisiones. Va a estar curioso el partido del domingo que viene con los dos equipos deseando perder.


----------



## HDR (30 Abr 2022)

Qué gusto da ser del Real Madrid. Y de nacimiento, sin elegir nada. Que es lo malo de las aficiones de los equipos grandes, se les pega mucha gente por querer estar en el carro del ganador. Pero en mi caso no, qué privilegio... Se vive de otra manera, incomparable.

Gran día, vienen más.


----------



## HDR (30 Abr 2022)

Pintus es el nº1 de la temporada. No sale mucho en cámara, pero lo que ha hecho este año es de matrícula de honor. Nunca he visto al Madrid acabando así de bien una temporada, y viniendo de las anteriores en las que teníamos 40 lesiones... El mejor preparador físico del mundo. En mal lugar queda Zidane, una vez más, por haberlo apartado por cuestiones personales.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (30 Abr 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Qué gusto da ser del Real Madrid. Y de nacimiento, sin elegir nada. Que es lo malo de las aficiones de los equipos grandes, se les pega mucha gente por querer estar en el carro del ganador. Pero en mi caso no, qué privilegio... Se vive de otra manera, incomparable.
> 
> Gran día, vienen más.



Si no hacen el gili creo que tenemos por delante un lustro de hegemonia nacional que a mi me apetece mucho la verdad


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (30 Abr 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ya lo he contado alguna vez, aquí hay una especie de "dictadura aceptada" que consiste en que el Bayern este contento, y el Bayern a su vez es generoso con los demás (Repartos equitativos de TV, paga bien los fichajes...). Nadie osa romper ese equilibrio. El que le toca los huevos al Bayern, lo paga.
> 
> El Freiburg se comió un partido donde el Bayern estuvo con 12 jugadores unos segundos (Alineación indebida), pues al final no pasó nada. El Bayern se quedó con la victoria. Mira la clasificación e imaginate que el Freiburg tuviese 3 puntos más. Mejor no jugar la Champions que tocarle los huevos al Bayern.
> 
> ...



Es muy interesante lo que cuentas.
Que percepcion tiene la gente del Leipzig? Crees que puede llegar a cuestionar esa hegemonia?


----------



## Scardanelli (30 Abr 2022)

Una temporada ganando la Liga y llegando a semifinales de Champions es un éxito. De hecho es la medida del éxito. Pasar de semifinales depende de muchos factores.

Dicho esto, espero que Florentino no sea pasivo y caiga en un optimismo mal entendido. El equipo tiene una necesidad clara de un delantero top, altura en el central y recambios en los dos laterales. Luego está el tema del centro del campo, donde los años no perdonan y espero que alguien esté pensando en algún interior joven del máximo nivel.


----------



## feps (30 Abr 2022)

El Madrid necesita a Tchouameni, pero es el capricho de Klopp. Sería un fantástico sucesor de Casemiro, pero ahora resulta que no hace falta porque Ceballos, de repente, se ha convertido en un crack.

El primer hostión vendrá el miércoles, con el coro de repatriados en el campo.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Es muy interesante lo que cuentas.
> Que percepcion tiene la gente del Leipzig? Crees que puede llegar a cuestionar esa hegemonia?



El Leipzig es un nuevo rico artificial, sin historia y que está ahi por dinero. A la gente no le cae bien. Hay 3-4 clubs en Alemania que se les considera asi. El Hoffenheim, el Wolfsburgo, el Leipzig y un poco menos el Bayer Leverkusen (Pero también). Estos clubes generan bastante antipatía porque no tienen "tradición" y su poderío viene de pasta externa. Mientras tanto, otros como el Hamburgo, el Schalke o el Werder Bremen están en 2º (Y hay pocos equipos con más aficionados que estos 3 en Alemania).

Si que puede cuestionarle la hegemonia, porque es un equipo que tiene tentáculos y ficha bien. Lo que pasa que tiene mucha gente joven y no termina de tener un proyecto "que cuaje del todo". Pero como llevan ya 4-5 años dando guerra y jugando mucho en Europa, cualquier año les sale. Y además empiezan a permitirse tener estabilidad y pueden retener jugadores top.

De que un equipo le quite la Bundesliga al Bayern a corto plazo, veo con más opciones al Leipzig que al Dortmund. De hecho el Leipzig ha estado un par de temporadas amenazando claramente, pero luego se empieza a dejar empates tontos en casa contra equipos de abajo, y al final capitula.

Es simplemente dar con la tecla, este año empezaron MUY mal porque el entrenador no cuajó. Pero si coges la 2º vuelta, el Leipzig y el Bayern han hecho los mismos puntos (32 de 45). Están en la final de Copa y con muchas opciones de ganar la Europa League.


----------



## Uchiha Madara (30 Abr 2022)

El atlético perdiendo, todavía acabamos con 30 puntos de ventaja sobre los demás jajjajaj


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

Real Madrid Campeón de Liga | Especial sobre el Ganador de LaLiga Santander - Marca.com


Real Madrid, campeón de Liga. Especial de MARCA sobre el ganador del título LaLiga Santander con vídeos, imágenes, infografías y mucho más.




www.marca.com





*Una Liga incontestable*
LaLiga 35 del Real Madrid llegó en abril, un mes antes de que acabe la temporada y con la mayor diferencia de puntos con el segundo en la historia del campeonato. Los blancos, líderes desde la jornada 3, han arrasado a todos sus rivales y han dominado con puño de hierro una Liga que ha tenido a Courtois, Modric, Vinicius y Benzema como grandes estrellas y a Carlo Ancelotti como artífice y cara amable de un equipo en el que muy pocos creían y que ha vuelto a dar un golpe encima de la mesa.

La Liga 35 no es un título cualquiera para el Real Madrid, un campeón voraz. Mientras se prepara ya para ampliar la colección a 36, disfruta de su torneo más redondo en los últimos años. El dominio del conjunto blanco ha sido apabullante, sin apenas oposición. Una superioridad de otro tiempo, inesperada en un año que se suponía de transición a la espera del fichaje más deseado. Sin Mbappé, se multiplicó Benzema. Y sin Zidane, se impuso la lógica de Ancelotti. El italiano ya es el único que presume de ser campeón de las cinco grandes Ligas europeas.





Acostumbrado a recomponerse y mantener la exigencia en lo más alto, el Real Madrid se asomó al curso 21-22 con incertidumbre y un precedente inquietante. Aquel lejano 2003 que supuso el adiós de Vicente del Bosque y Fernando Hierro demostró que no es sencillo reemplazar al entrenador y al capitán sin abrir boquetes en el vestuario. Dos agravantes y un atenuante matizaron el arranque blanco. La marcha de Raphael Varane desmontaba por completo el eje defensivo del último lustro, y el fichaje frustrado de Mbappé generó la sensación inicial de equipo incompleto. Para compensar tanta desazón llegó el diplomático Carlo Ancelotti, acogido con frialdad arrastrando la leyenda, quien sabe si interesada, de consentir demasiado a los futbolistas.
Con esas premisas y los refuerzos de Alaba y Camavinga, el Madrid dominó el campeonato desde el primer instante, aunque fue matizando sus maneras de ganar. Saltó a Mendizorroza con Bale y Hazard como titulares, y de hecho el galés hizo el primer tanto del torneo. El nuevo entrenador llamaba a filas a dos jugadores franquicia, por calidad y por sueldo. La paciencia duró poco, en cuatro jornadas estaban fuera del equipo.
El liderazgo corrió a cargo de Benzema, autor de un doblete en Vitoria y punto de referencia del ataque blanco de principio a fin. "Fugado Messi, Karim aspira al trono liguero", se leyó en MARCA aquel día de agosto, como una premonición satisfecha con el Pichichi, LaLiga y una temporada extraordinaria, digna de un Balón de Oro. Veremos.
Desde el arranque, Karim tuvo un socio imprescindible. Vinicius Junior, que arrancó como suplente, se transformó en el futbolista que soñaba ser. Eléctrico, vertiginoso y, al fin, decisivo. El trabajo para mejorar la toma de decisiones asombró en un arranque imponente de temporada, frenado ante el Villarreal.





Fue la primera prueba de confianza en Ancelotti. El empate ante los amarillos y las derrotas frente a Sheriff y Espanyol pusieron en discusión la validez del entrenador italiano. Su respuesta, muy al estilo Zidane -el francés fue su segundo en la anterior etapa-, fue aparcar las rotaciones masivas y confiar en el grupo de pesos pesados, especialmente en el centro del campo.





Casemiro, Kroos (lesionado al inicio) y Modric tuvieron un peso indiscutible en la reacción marcando el estilo y el juego. Con actuaciones brillantes, especialmente en Granada, con un 1-4 protagonizada por sus centrocampistas. En los siguientes 11 encuentros, hasta el parón invernal, nueve victorias y dos empates, ambos en casa ante equipos cerrados, Osasuna y Cádiz, ante porteros estelares, Ledesma y Sergio Herrera. Pero la firmeza del Madrid se reflejó también en sus excelentes números defensivos, con la perfecta mezcla entre la agilidad de Militao y la jerarquía de David Alaba. Por detrás, Thibaut Courtois como protagonista, sólo seis goles encajados en esos once encuentros que cimentaron el título liguero. Porque el Madrid mostró superioridad ante el Barcelona, carácter para remontar al Sevilla, autoridad frente al Atlético, capacidad de sufrimiento ante el Athletic y solidez ante la Real, todos derrotados por fútbol y goles (los leones por partida doble) antes del parón navideño.
La segunda derrota del curso, en el Coliseum ante el Getafe, se dio por sepultada con la goleada al Valencia y la conquista de la Supercopa, pero las apreturas del calendario y las lesiones restaron continuidad al líder. El empate ante el Elche en casa y la igualada en La Cerámica ofrecieron la sensación de que LaLiga se apretaba, falsa como demostraron cuatro victorias consecutivas ante Alavés, Rayo, Real Sociedad -brillantísima- y Mallorca.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

El Clásico brindaba la posibilidad a los blancos de sentenciar LaLiga. Venían además de la proeza ante el PSG. El equipo azulgrana fue incontestable en el Bernabéu y muchos echaron cuentas sobre una hipotética remontada culé en el torneo. Se daba por descontado que los de Xavi lo ganarían todo, y el Madrid, agotado, pincharía al menos en tres partidos.
El fútbol desmontó todas las teorías una a una. Cuatro victorias consecutivas tumbaron toda oposición, remontando primero en Balaídos la tarde los tres penaltis -dos indiscutibles-, batiendo al Getafe con contundencia y regalando otro partido memorable en el Sánchez Pizjuán. La segunda mitad ante el Sevilla demostró toda la convicción, la fortaleza, los recursos y el juego que construyen a un campeón. Las señas con las que ganó después en El Sadar. Así llegó al duelo contra el Espanyol, jornada 34, con cinco aún por disputarse, a un solo punto de alzar el trofeo liguero. No hay debate. El Madrid no admite discusión.
*Palmarés de la Liga*






*Las 35 Ligas del Real Madrid*





_por Santiago Siguero_
*LO QUE VALE UNA LIGA*
El Real Madrid ha ganado su 35ª Liga, hecho por tanto habitual en la historia del club, pero que hay que poner en contexto. Es sólo la tercera Liga de Luka Modric, que llegó al club en 2012, o la cuarta de Karim Benzema (2009). En el segundo periodo más exitoso en la historia del club, la Liga ha sido un artículo de lujo para el Madrid, lo que alimenta las teorías conspirativas sobre el nuevo escenario que se instauró a principios de los noventa en el fútbol español, a raíz de los Tenerifazos. Es decir, cuando cuajó la idea de que esquilmar al Madrid salía gratis. O era incluso jaleada desde muchos sectores de un negocio que, en gran medida, depende del propio Madrid.





Desde 1991, año del primer suceso del Heliodoro, más propio de El Caso que de MARCA, el club blanco ha ganado diez veces el campeonato español, lo que le permite mantenerse en la cima del palmarés a pesar de los 16 títulos del Barcelona desde entonces, el gran beneficiario del nuevo orden del fútbol español, cuyas raíces son mucho más profundas de lo que indican los audios filtrados entre Geri y Rubi, una minucia. El Madrid compite en contextos abiertamente hostiles, pese a lo cual sigue ganando títulos nacionales con cierta regularidad. A estas alturas resulta evidente que al club blanco le resulta más fácil campeonar en Europa que en España. No hace falta ser Sherlock Holmes para atar cabos.
Cierto es que en el Madrid, en la afición e incluso en el club (no en el vestuario), se da una importancia relativa al título nacional. Se cree que exige mucho esfuerzo y que concede pocos beneficios, casi nulos comparados con los dividendos de la Champions, que es siempre el gran objetivo del club, tanto a nivel económico como deportivo y de imagen. En cierto modo, se trata también de evitar que la Liga la ganen 'los otros', que en el caso del Madrid son prácticamente todos. Desde los consumados vendedores de crecepelo a los presuntamente incomprendidos. Unos parecen conformarse con la foto de los cuatro deditos en el Bernabéu, que podría, al tiempo, acabar computando como un título, como las Copas de Ferias. Otros quedaron retratados de nuevo al hilo de un posible pasillo, considerado intolerable en base a los argumentos más peregrinos.
En resumen, nada nuevo bajo el sol. Mientras unos cabalgan, otros ladran.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

ANCELOTTI

*Carlo V hace historia*
Carlo Ancelotti ya tiene el título que le faltaba: LaLiga. Y con el campeonato español, el entrenador italiano se convierte en el primer técnico del mundo que gana en las cinco grandes ligas. Italia, Inglaterra, Alemania, Francia y España han sido los países conquistados por Carletto con Milan, Chelsea, Bayern, PSG y Real Madrid. Imposible encontrar en el mundo un currículum como el suyo, al que hay que sumar tres Copas de Europa. Impresionante el entrenador italiano.





El título español le llega en su segunda etapa en el Real Madrid, cuando nadie lo esperaba. Carletto llegó al Madrid el verano pasado tras la salida de Zinedine Zidane. Casi de rebote. No era la primera opción. El club blanco pensó en Allegri, pero ante la negativa del entrenador italiano, surgió la opción Ancelotti, apuesta arriesgada que al final ha resultado ser sobresaliente.
Ancelotti ha sacado el máximo rendimiento de una plantilla en la que pocos creían. La temporada, de hecho, empezaba con bajonazo por el fichaje frustrado de Mbappé, pero Carlo ha sabido construir un equipo campeón con lo que tenía, que es prácticamente lo mismo que tenía Zidane el curso pasado. Con buen fútbol, solidez defensiva y un gran rendimiento físico, el Madrid ha ganado LaLiga con una suficiencia que hacía tiempo que no se recordaba. De hecho, ahora mismo la distancia con el segundo es de 15 puntos, récord de la historia de LaLiga si se mantiene.





Ancelotti no solo ha arrasado en esta Liga, sino que está convirtiéndose en uno de los mejores entrenadores de la historia del Madrid. Tiene el mayor porcentaje de victorias y en tres temporadas completas, además de esta Liga, ha alcanzado tres semifinales de Champions, acabando una en la Décima y estando a un paso de otra final.





Con un staff técnico muy renovado, Ancelotti ha demostrado que las segundas partes sí que pueden ser buenas y que ahora mismo es mejor entrenador que en su primera etapa. Con un plan definido y sabiéndose apoyar en expertos en la parcela física como Antonio Pintus, ha logrado que el equipo no se le caiga en la segunda fase del campeonato, que es lo que le costó el puesto en su segunda temporada como madridista.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

Enamorado del Madrid y enamorado de Madrid, Ancelotti no duda en afirmar que volver al Real es de las mejores cosas que le han pasado en la vida. Y en el Madrid, piensan lo mismo. Un matrimonio feliz.
*Ancelotti, el entrenador con mejor porcentaje de victorias en el Real Madrid*






_por Miguel Ángel Toribio_
*LA LIGA DE LA HUMILDAD*
Personificado en Carlo Michelangelo Ancelotti. El italiano ha sabido rodearse, escuchar, apuntar y corregir cuando ha sido necesario. Una actitud que agiganta aún más su figura, máxime en estos tiempos en los que el discurso único y la verdad absoluta están a la orden del día.
Algún otro entrenador, con su trayectoria y su currículum, podría haberse dedicado a pontificar, a restregar su palmarés, a mirar por encima del hombro o a pasar facturas. Carletto prefirió hacer autocrítica y evolucionar. Empezó con Vinícius siendo suplente de Hazard. Pero a las dos semanas de campeonato ya se dio cuenta que la proyección del brasileño era imparable. Indeciso entre el 442 y el 433, la semana fatídica del Sheriff y Cornellà sirvió para decantarse por lo que sería su estilo: bloque bajo, CMK y tridente ofensivo.





A efectos de la crítica y de los resultados, el italiano dio con la tecla. Pero las voces más vanguardistas le reclamaban más rotaciones. Ancelotti, confiante en el efecto Pintus, se mantuvo firme y dio continuidad a su once de cabecera. Las hojas del calendario caían a la misma velocidad a la que se generaban dudas sobre la respuesta de su plantel a medio plazo. Dudas que se alimentaron con la cuesta de enero.
Pese a la conquista de la Supercopa las diferentes lesiones cargaron de razones a los rotacionistas. El bajón coincidió, no fue casualidad, con la eliminación de Copa y la dolorosa derrota en París. Ancelotti asumió, se disculpó, tragó saliva y apuntó: Valverde y Camavinga eran necesarios. Con naturalidad, sin alaracas, fue mutando el dibujo. El colectivo por encima del individuo.
La tormenta de críticas tras El Clásico no alteró su carácter. Su experiencia como entrenador, padre y abuelo le ayudó par estar más cerca de sus pupilos. Pedagogía y cariño. Como recita Mikel Erentxun en "Amara", "quiéreme cuando menos lo merezca que será cuando más lo necesite". Reacción de campeón y pasarela Cibeles. Para la historia la 35. También su repóker: Serie A, Premier, Ligue 1, Bundesliga y LaLiga. Pero su ausencia de vanidad hará que este hito quedé en anécdota. Carlo I de España, V de Europa. La grandeza de la humildad.






FLORENTINO PÉREZ

*Florentino se acerca a Bernabéu*
Dejando atrás momentos de dudas, días complicados, Florentino Pérez ya sabe lo que es ganar una Liga con tranquilidad y con suficiencia. A falta de cuatro jornadas para el final ya se sabe vencedor de un campeonato que el equipo blanco inició de forma contundente, bajó tras la Supercopa, para renacer con fuerza tras el varapalo recibido ante el Barcelona.
LaLiga conquistada ante el Espanyol es la sexta Liga del primer equipo de fútbol bajo la presidencia de Florentino Pérez. Las anteriores las ganó dos con Del Bosque, dos con Zinedine Zidane y la de los 100 puntos y 121 goles con Mourinho en el banquillo. La sexta ha llegado de la mano de Carlo Ancelotti, técnico que se quedó sin levantar el título en los dos años que estuvo al frente del equipo blanco en su primera etapa como madridista y que ahora ya puede presumir de ganar cinco campeonatos en cinco países diferentes.
No era fácil encontrar el relevo de Zinedine Zidane en el banquillo del Real Madrid, el técnico de las tres Champions seguidas y que peleó LaLiga pasada hasta el último partido. La figura del francés era de las más apreciadas por la afición blanca y el relevo no terminaba de aparecer hasta que Carlo Ancelotti se cruzó en el camino del Real Madrid. Se dejó querer y Florentino Pérez, junto a José Ángel Sánchez, decidieron que era la mejor opción posible. Y el italiano no ha defraudado, conquistando la sexta Liga del Real Madrid de la época Florentino Pérez.





El verano de 2021, tras confirmarse la llegada de Alaba, deparó un continuo tobogán alrededor de la figura de Kylian Mbappé. Florentino Pérez llegó a poner sobre la mesa 200 millones de euros que de nada sirvieron. El mal trago se intentó suavizar con la presencia de Camavinga, jugador que ha ido a más en la parte final de la temporada.
El presidente fue muy claro con el entrenador a su regreso. "La plantilla es la que hay y solo se va a intentar fichar a Mbappé". El presidente cumplió en lo del intento, con el añadido de Camavinga. Ancelotti lo aceptó desde el primer día y asumió el reto de conquistar LaLiga, la 35 en la historia blanca.
Santiago Bernabéu marcó una época al frente del Real Madrid. Fue innovador, se movió por delante de su tiempo y consolidó un modelo de club con el que conquistó 32 títulos y dotó al club de un patrimonio incalculable. Florentino Pérez también ha caminado por la senda del éxito que le ha llevado a hacer un Real Madrid diferente, único. Los 28 títulos en 19 años certifican sobre el césped lo logrado. El nuevo Bernabéu dará forma definitiva a la obra maestra del presidente blanco, algo con lo que pasará a la historia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

LOS NÚMEROS DEL EQUIPO

*Análisis de la plantilla*
El Real Madrid ha sido campeón de Liga con una plantilla de 25 jugadores a las órdenes de Carlo Ancelotti. Eso dicen la web del equipo blanco y la de LaLiga, pero la realidad es que el día a día para ser campeón lo ha recorrido el equipo blanco con una lista mucho más reducida. Solo 16 jugadores pasan de los 800 minutos en partidos de Liga. La frontera la marca Camavinga (892), unido a la causa de forma real a partir de enero.
Entre esos 16 jugadores hay cuatro que lo han marcado todo. Son los pilares del título número 35: Courtois, Modric, Vinicius y, por encima de todos, Benzema. Alrededor de ellos, otros 12 jugadores forman el grupo en el que se ha basado Ancelotti. Fuera se han quedado Hazard, Marcelo, Jovic, Isco (menos minutos en Liga que Miguel Gutiérrez antes de partido con el Espanyol), Mariano, Vallejo, Ceballos y Lunin. Pocas veces en el fútbol moderno se encontrará un campeón de Liga con tan pocos elementos activos en un primera unidad.
*TODOS LOS NÚMEROS DEL CAMPEÓN*











*Notas de la plantilla
Thibaut Courtois*
Temporada extraordinaria desde que arrancó la Liga en Vitoria. La solidez con la que el Madrid ha construido su rotundo dominio liguero tiene en sus paradas en momentos clave buena parte de su explicación. El portero de la Liga, sin duda alguna.

Nota: 9
*Andriy Lunin*
A la sombra de Courtois. Lo normal es que con la Liga ya ganada, el ucraniano puede al fin debutar con el Madrid en la competición liguera. Con la guerra destruyendo su país, será el primer jugador nacido en Ucrania en ganar la Liga española.

Nota: 1
*Daniel Carvajal*
No ha sido una Liga fácil para el único lateral derecho puro de la plantilla. Las lesiones han vuelto a ser un problema en su camino. No ha sido el Carvajal poderoso de años atrás, pero en los tramos en los que ha estado bien el equipo crece con él.

Nota: 6
*Éder Gabriel Militão*
Consolidado. Ha confirmado lo que se comenzó a vislumbrar en el tramo final de la temporada pasada. Se ha quitado todos los complejos que parecían acecharle para convertirse en un central poderoso, veloz, ágil y que ha minimizado algún defecto (acelerado a veces sin necesidad) que antes eran su condena.

Nota: 8
*David Alaba*
Una puesta en escena extraordinaria. Pocas veces un fichaje del Madrid rinde a tan alto nivel en su 1ª temporada. Su sociedad con Militao ha logrado que la transición desde Ramos y Varane no solo haya sido más suave de lo esperado, es que ha mejorado la etapa final del camero y el francés.

Nota: 8
*Jesús Vallejo Lázaro*
No cuenta para Carlo Ancelotti. Siete minutos en el partido contra el Granada, ya con el 1-4 final en el marcador, es su aportación a la Liga. Nunca ha entrado en los planes por más que las sanciones o las lesiones abrieran puertas. Tiene 25 años y necesita salir si quiere jugar.

Nota: 1
*Nacho*
La temporada en la que Ancelotti inventó una definición para él: "Es el defensa pesimista, el que siempre cree que algo malo puede pasar". Lo dijo en Vitoria, en la primera jornada, para resaltar la capacidad de concentración del canterano. Una temporada más por encima de los 30 partidos, recorriendo los cuatro puestos de la defensa y a la altura de lo que su entrenador y su equipo reclaman.

Nota: 7
*Marcelo*
Apenas quedan retazos para recordar al que, sin duda, fue el mejor lateral ofensivo del mundo. Aún así, lejísimos del mejor Marcelo, ha aparecido en momentos puntuales para dejar mejores sensaciones que en las últimas temporadas. Se despide del Madrid como el jugador con más títulos en la historia del club. Y eso son palabras mayores. Marcelo es una leyenda blanca.

Nota: 5
*Mendy*
Las lesiones le han pasado factura esta temporada, sobre todo la que le hizo parar en octubre. A las críticas por su manejo del balón y acciones que parecen suicidas, Ferland Mendy responde con unos números que dejan claro que cuando él está en el campo el Madrid es más solvente atrás.

Nota: 6
*Toni Kroos*
Arrancó la Liga lesionado y tardó más de un mes en volver para recuperar a la CKM. Tuvo un tramo excelente a partir de su regreso, pero en la parte final de la Liga las figuras de Valverde y Camavinga han logrado que se genere debate alrededor de un jugador con un talento extraordinario que se enfrenta ahora a la tarea de imponer su clarividencia al empuje de dos 'bestias'.

Nota: 6
*Luka Modric*
Su 3ª Liga le llega como ídolo absoluto del madridismo. Es un referente dentro y fuera del campo. Si alguien al principio de la temporada creía que entraba en fase decadente, el croata se ha encargado de dejar hueca de contenidos esa teoría. Cada partido del Madrid se ha convertido en un motivo para ver a un gran catedrático del fútbol que camino de los 37 disfruta y hace disfrutar con lo que muestra.

Nota: 9
*Casemiro*
El brasileño es vital para la manera de jugar del Real Madrid. No ha sido su mejor Liga, no solo porque su primer gol no llegara hasta la jornada 31, también porque se le ha visto atravesar fases de dificultad en situaciones que antes dominaba con solvencia. Aún así, en Casemiro encuentra Ancelotti un equilibrio que nadie más da en el equipo.

Nota: 6
*Fede Valverde*
Comenzó como titular indiscutible, se lesionó en el Camp Nou y cayó en un Guadiana de apariciones y desapariciones del que salió en marzo para hacerse otra vez fijo. Su despliegue, su potencia y su capacidad de sufrimiento se llevaron por delante el debate Asensio o Rodrygo. Ahora está claro: cada partido importante es para la CMK/C más Valverde.

Nota: 7
*Lucas Vázquez*
Puede que no fuera una estrella en ningún equipo de LaLiga, pero en el Madrid es un elemento de esos que suman cada vez que se le necesita. Ha vuelto a ser la solución 'natural' a las ausencias de Carvajal en el lateral derecho. Y de nuevo ha demostrado que con él se puede contar siempre. Encarna los valores máximos de un jugador de equipo.

Nota: 7
*Daniel Ceballos*
"Merecía jugar más por la manea que tiene de entrenar". La lesión en los Juegos le dejó sin poder pelear para algo que era muy difícil: meter la cabeza en un centro del campo de leyenda. Regresó después de Navidades y hasta el partido en Pamplona no fue titular. Lo aprovechó para gritar que tiene fútbol para estar en el equipo. La pregunta es si tiene tiempo.

Nota: 4
*Isco*
Acaba contrato y saldrá por la puerta de atrás. Ancelotti quiso meter a "Francios" en la rotación de la primera unidad, pero le malagueño apenas lanzó mensajes de que estar por la labor de ser importante. Ni en el medio campo ni como falso 9 acabó de reclamar protagonismo. Su aportación en el tramo final no ha existido.

Nota: 2
*Camavinga*
Quizá el notable sea más por lo que ha dejado entrever que por todo lo que ha jugado. Su impacto inicial se apagó de la mano de sus bríos juveniles. Pero el paso de los meses ha dejado pasa a un jugador que en el puesto de interior ha jugado tanto como para poner sobre la mesa el debate de si debe jugar él o Kroos. No hay duda de dos cosas: no es un pivote y que si fichaje fue una gran maniobra.

Nota: 7
*Eden Hazard*
Tercera temporada en el Madrid y tercer año prácticamente en blanco. Las lesiones no le abandonan. Parecía que al llegar el 2022 iba a entrar en un nuevo escenario. Aparecía en el equipo y hasta llegó a ser titular. Después, una vez más, la nada.

Nota: 1
*Karim Benzema*
El todo del Madrid. El futbolista de LaLiga y de la Champions. Recurrir solo a sus números, con más goles y más importantes que nunca, es casi una falta de respeto. Karim es el ala de este Madrid campeón por su manera única de jugar e interpretar el fútbol, pero también por el carácter que es capaz de insuflar a sus compañeros. Líder absoluto. Una temporada cum laude.

Nota: 10
*Marco Asensio*
Ha marcado un buen número de goles, algunos de una belleza arrebatadora, pero no se quita de encima la sensación de que se queda corto. Ha tenido oportunidades de sobra, forma parte de la primera unidad del campeón de Liga, pero sabiendo lo que tiene dentro combate con lo que fue hace ya cinco años.

Nota: 6
*Luka Jovic*
De nuevo irrelevante, y van tres temporadas así. Tuvo un amago de sumarse a la causa con su buen partido, gol incluido, en Anoeta. Pero no fue más que un espejismo sin atisbo alguno de ser la realidad de un fichaje tan decepcionante como frustrante. El serbio se ha convertido en un jugador fantasma en el día a día del campeón de Liga.

Nota: 1
*Gareth Bale*
Comenzó como titular, porque Ancelotti quería recuperar al galés. Pero no hubo manera. Su mente ha estado más en llevar a su país a la Copa del Mundo que en otra cosa. Sus apariciones son fogonazos sin esplendor alguno. Ancelotti reclamó una despedida a la altura de todo lo que dio Bale hasta 2018, un todo que el propio galés se ha encargado de dejar bien escondido en el pasado. No acudió ni a la fiesta final. Lamentable.

Nota: 0
*Vinicius*
Clave en el título de Liga. Su alianza con Benzema ha sido la mejor del campeonato y una de las más rentables de Europa. Su primer tramo de la temporada fue asombroso: desequilibrio, potencia, goles, asistencias... Imparable. De esta Liga, Vinicius sale como una estrella. Ganó una sintiéndose un tercer espada; esta le pertenece con mayúsculas.

Nota: 9
*Rodrygo*
Un caso parecido al de Asensio. Los dos son víctimas de Valverde. Ha tenido momentos álgidos, como en el campo del Sevilla, ha hecho goles importantes y ha cambiado partidos. Pero la sensación sigue siendo que es más un jugador para entrar desde fuera que para sumar desde el once.

Nota: 6
*Mariano*
De nuevo, más lesiones y ausencias en entrenamiento que partidos y goles. Son ya cinco temporadas completas en el Madrid y es un caso único. Nunca un delantero estuvo tanto tiempo en el club con un rendimiento tan ínfimo. Un misterio al que aún le queda un año de contrato.

Nota: 1
*Carlo Ancelotti*
Es el primer entrenador en tener en su palmarés las cinco grandes Ligas. Ha manejado la plantilla de manera eficaz para ser campeón de Liga y estar entre los cuatro mejores equipos de Europa. Habrá quien ponga sobre la mesa el 0-4 del Barcelona, los sustos ante PSG y Chelsea o que apenas contó con la cantera (Miguel Gutiérrez, Santos, Blanco y Peter). Pero las cuentas se hacen a final de temporada y con las cartas sobre la mesa solo se puede decir que Ancelotti acertó en la jugada.

Nota: 9


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

*UNA DE VAQUEROS SIN INDIOS*
Una peli de vaqueros sin indios. Así ha sido la Liga que ha ganado el Real Madrid. Sin rivales y sin grandes sobresaltos, pero con la estrella de sheriff impoluta y la mano en el revólver. Por si acaso. Volvió al poblado de La Castellana a lomos de su caballo después de casi dos años de desventuras por el desierto, se abrazó (literalmente) a sus habitantes y, entre lonas y grúas, ha construido un triunfo incontestable. Un film centrado en la figura del héroe en el que los malos eran siluetas lejanas a los que se hacía alusión de pasada, sin que llegasen a aparecer en pantalla.





Sólo una flecha disparada a distancia, cerca ya de las dos horas de película, logró hacer sangrar al protagonista. Podía ser el inesperado giro de los acontecimientos que llevase a un trepidante final, pero la herida cicatrizó pronto y a quien la disparó nunca se le vio realmente cerca como para inquietarse por él. No fue más que el recuerdo de que los indios existen, una amenaza para la secuela.
En lo que era una Liga de entreguerras, la primera sin Messi y la última sin Mbappé, el Barça tiró la toalla antes de entrar al ring y el campeón Atlético no pudo defender su corona ni dos asaltos. Nada más destapar la hoja de diciembre en el calendario la distancia entre el Real Madrid y sus grandes rivales ya era de dos dígitos. Sólo el Sevilla hizo la goma, pero cuando la carretera se empinó bajó la cabeza, dejó de preocuparse por cazar y empezó a temer ser cazado.
Puede parecer un argumento aburrido, pero la temporada no lo ha sido. Como en Speed, el único peligro para los blancos era disminuir la velocidad. Y en ese ejercicio continuo de 'adrenalina controlada' no encontró mejores conductores que Vinicius y Benzema, un chaval capaz de berrear en la noria infantil como si estuviese al borde de una catarata sin cuerda y un tipo que el pico más alto de la montaña rusa podría sacar un destornillador para apretar una junta suelta sin inmutarse.
Y ahora, en la escena de los créditos, aparece Ancelotti en su despacho, de espaldas, quitando del tablón la foto de LaLiga y tachando el 'Wanted' para meterla en su carpeta de asuntos resueltos. Coge el sombrero, se lo cala y mira a cámara enseñando una ceja y media sonrisa. Su misión en el Real Madrid no ha terminado aún.






COURTOIS, BENZEMA, MODRIC Y VINICIUS

*Los héroes de LaLiga*
Ancelotti ha utilizado a 26 jugadores diferentes para ganar LaLiga, pero el título se ha sustentado en el buen hacer de su once tipo y en especial de su columna vertebral. Courtois, Modric, Vinicius y Benzema han sido los futbolistas más determinantes esta temporada, los jugadores que han marcado la diferencia en el Madrid y en el campeonato. El belga ha ganado muchos puntos bajo palos, el croata ha sido brújula, el brasileño ha roto en el crack que todo el mundo esperaba... y Benzema es capitán, Pichichi y nada menos que el mejor jugador del mundo en la actualidad.
*La Liga de Benzema*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

Esta Liga del Real Madrid es más que ninguna otra la Liga de Benzema. El francés ya levantó el trofeo con Mourinho, en la Liga de los récords, y después dos veces con Zidane, el año del doblete y la Liga de la pandemia. En esta última tuvo ya una trascendencia capital, con la famosa remontada al Barçaa tras reanudarse el campeonato, pero esta última ha sido sin duda la más completa.

Benzema ha sido junto a Courtois quien ha sostenido al Madrid en los momentos más difíciles, pero también el que ha hecho volar al equipo incluso más alto cuando el viento soplaba a favor. Sus goles han sido capitales casi siempre, hasta el punto de de que ya ha superado los 42 tantos entre todas las competiciones en 42 partidos, y terminar casi con total seguridad como Pichichi. Su mejor registro hasta esta campaña eran sus 32 dianas en la campaña 11-12 con Mou. Ahora mismo suma en Liga 26 tantos en 31 partidos, pero tiene opciones de aumentar la cuenta en estas tres jornadas que quedan. Será además su primer galardón que otorga MARCA como el máximo goleador de la competición y tiene muchas opciones además de llevarse su primer Balón de Oro el próximo mes de junio.

Ha sido, sin duda, la mejor temporada de Benzema desde que llegó al Real Madrid en la campaña 09-10 y su mejor campeonato liguero. Vital fue, entre muchos otros, su gol en el Sánchez Pizjuán, el 2-3 definitivo, que dejaba la Liga casi sentenciada. Su sociedad con Vini ha resultado clave para el título. El brasileño ha sido el único que le ha seguido la estela goleadora, con 14 dianas hasta el momento, pero es que al margen de los goles, Karim ha dado hasta ahora otras once asistencias, compartiendo el primer puesto con el propio Vinicius. Es además el cuarto jugador más utilizado por Ancelotti en la Liga, por detrás de Courtois, los dos centrales, Militao y Alaba, y Vinicius.

*Todos los goles de Benzema*


La importancia de Benzema en esta Liga se resume en un solo partido, el Clásico, donde los blancos cayeron por 0-4 sin el francés en el campo por culpa de una lesión. Tampoco estuvo frente al Villarreal, que acabó empate a cero, y el Madrid ganó los otros dos encuentros sin él sufriendo, ante Granada (1-0) y Elche (1-2).

Benzema ha vivido sin duda una Liga histórica dado que esta temporada ha superado a Di Stéfano como máximo goleador de la historia del Real Madrid y antes a Santillana. Ya es por tanto el tercer máximo anotador del club, solo por detrás de Raúl, pero ya le tiene solo a dos goles. En Liga, superó a La Saeta con su último gol al Sevilla hace solo dos semanas y tiene a Raúl a once goles.

*Benzema ya es una de las grandes leyendas del Madrid y esta Liga lleva su sello.*

Karim, además, ya ha conseguido algo más importante que ser el máximo goleador de la temporada: entrar en el corazón de todos los madridistas. Futbolista criticado como pocos en sus inicios, ahora es el jugador más querido de la plantilla por su comportamiento siempre ejemplar. Nunca pidió un aumento, nunca reclamó una renovación, nunca lloró una titularidad. Silencioso fuera del campo, lo suyo ha sido todo trabajo para convertirse en el líder tras la marcha de Cristiano y madridismo. Hay pocos jugadores que sientan el Madrid tanto como él. Una leyenda a la altura de las más grandes del club.

*Courtois, el muro del campeón*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

*Sus mejores paradas*







Courtois es uno de los indiscutibles héroes del título de Liga. El belga ha sido el muro del campeón. El salvador en los momentos difíciles, que los ha habido, y el encargado de sujetar al equipo cuando corría el riesgo de caerse. De sus guantes han salido muchos de los puntos que han dado lugar a la conquista del campeonato liguero, el tercero en España para un Thibaut que ganó uno con el Atlético y lleva ya dos con el Real Madrid en cuatro temporadas.

La de Courtois ha sido una Liga perfecta. No sólo por su espectacular rendimiento, sino porque lo ha jugado todo. No se ha perdido ni un solo minuto de ninguna jornada. Ninguna lesión, ninguna sanción y, por supuesto, ninguna decisión técnica de Ancelotti lo han dejado fuera en algún momento. Su Liga es impecable desde ese punto de vista: 33 jornadas y 2.970 minutos disputados. Por supuesto, es el único jugador de la plantilla que firma este pleno.

En las 33 jornadas que ha disputado hasta el momento, Courtois ha encajado 29 goles (un promedio de 0,87 goles por partido) y ha dejado su portería a cero en 13 ocasiones. Unos números que le mantienen en la pelea por el Zamora.

Ha tenido dos grandes rachas de imbatibilidad a lo largo de la Liga: cuatro jornadas estuvo sin encajar en diciembre (Athletic, Real, Atlético y Cádiz) y otras cuatro en febrero (Granada, Villarreal, Alavés y Rayo). Sus dos días más difíciles bajo palos fueron ante el Levante en Valencia, encajando tres goles, y en el último Clásico, en el que recibió cuatro tantos.

*Muchos puntos en sus manos*






Courtois ha dejado una colección espectacular de paradas a lo largo de la Liga que le han dado muchos puntos al Real Madrid. En un momento delicado tras la goleada del Clásico, se exhibió en Balaídos para salvar el triunfo: paradón a disparo de Denis con 0-0 en el marcador y paradón a Aspas en una falta con 0-1.

El día del Rayo en Vallecas su figura también resultó decisiva en el triunfo blanco por la mínima. El Madrid no decantó el partido a su favor hasta el 83' y hasta ese momento Courtois resultó clave: doble parada a Trejo y Álvaro con 0-0 y paradón a cabezazo a bocajarro de Mario Suárez aún con empate. En Villarreal salvó un punto con una gran intervención ante Alberto Moreno. Frente al Granada en el Bernabéu, en otra victoria por la mínima, le hizo un paradón con el pie a Puertas con 0-0.

Siguiendo con sus momentos decisivos a lo largo del campeonato, en San Mamés le hizo un paradón a Nico Williams con 1-2. Pero para recital el que dio el día del derbi en el Bernabéu, donde fue un muro infranqueable para los rojiblancos: intervención de mérito a Cunha en un tiro dentro del área con 1-0, a Joao Félix a tiro raso potente y a Griezmann en una falta. Ya con 2-0, parada con la cara a Joao y paradón a Lemar en una falta envenenada.

Y hasta en otras cuatro jornadas resultó clave el belga: En el Madrid-Athletic (1-0) hizo un paradón a cabezazo de Raúl García con 0-0 y otro a Sancet en un mano a mano con 1-0. Ante el Sevilla en casa le cerró la portería a Rafa Mir en un mano a mano ya con 0-1 y salvó un cabezazo de Delaney con 2-1 en la recta final. En Elche, con 0-0, salvó una ocasión clarísima de Boyé con 0-0 y lo mismo ocurrió en Mestalla, con una gran parada a Paulista con empate a cero.

*Vinicius, el otro líder del líder*





*Sus goles*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## homega (1 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Leipzig es un nuevo rico artificial, sin historia y que está ahi por dinero. A la gente no le cae bien. Hay 3-4 clubs en Alemania que se les considera asi. El Hoffenheim, el Wolfsburgo, el Leipzig y un poco menos el Bayer Leverkusen (Pero también). Estos clubes generan bastante antipatía porque no tienen "tradición" y su poderío viene de pasta externa. Mientras tanto, otros como el Hamburgo, el Schalke o el Werder Bremen están en 2º (Y hay pocos equipos con más aficionados que estos 3 en Alemania).
> 
> Si que puede cuestionarle la hegemonia, porque es un equipo que tiene tentáculos y ficha bien. Lo que pasa que tiene mucha gente joven y no termina de tener un proyecto "que cuaje del todo". Pero como llevan ya 4-5 años dando guerra y jugando mucho en Europa, cualquier año les sale. Y además empiezan a permitirse tener estabilidad y pueden retener jugadores top.
> 
> ...



Es curioso que Alemania tenga la supremacía económica y de población de Europa, incluso la deportiva a nivel olímpico y a nivel de selección de fútbol, pero su liga sea una castaña que no interesa a nadie fuera de Alemania. La Premier, la Liga o el Calcio tienen mucho más interés internacional. Y quizás hasta la Ligue francesa desde que están Mbappé, Messi y Neymar. En esto, Alemania es un fracaso absoluto que no se comprende siendo la gran potencia empresarial de Europa. Y quizás empiece por esa mafia que comenta Edu R. que hace que el Bayern gane siempre y no interese a nadie. Aparte de que no atraen nunca grandes cracks que atraigan seguidores internacionales. No entiendo por qué los equipos alemanes son tan pobres comparados con los ingleses o españoles. Creo que se trata de puro fair play y no permitir contabilidad tramposa y endeudamiento por parte de su gobierno que sí se permite en España para atraer precisamente el negocio de televidentes mundiales.

Un caso raro. Aunque Francia es peor aún. Una superpotencia económica, una selección de las más grandes, y una puta mierda de liga.


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 May 2022)

*corrupción
en la federación!!!

se dice
y no pasa na...*


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 May 2022)

equipos rabiosos llenos de odio y bilis  que NO han felicitado al real madrid por su 35 liga :

sevilla
atletico de madrid
osasuna
valencia
rayo vallecano
español

los otros 13 equipos si han felicitado al real madrid


----------



## Edu.R (1 May 2022)

Yo creo que hubo dos momentos clave.

A finales de octubre, tuvimos una minicrisis con el accidente del Sheriff y luego la derrota en Cornellá. En ese momento el Real Madrid jugaba MUY abierto, los partidos eran un correcalles. Muy bonitos de ver, con muchos goles, pero en ambas direcciones. Ahi creo que Ancelotti se dio cuenta de que ese no era el camino, porque había demasiados riesgos. Hizo cambios en el planteamiento y justo después enlazamos una racha de victorias seguidas contra todos los equipos top de la Liga (Barcelona, Sevilla, Atlético, Athletic y Real Sociedad) a base de rocosidad y defensa: solo encajamos 2 goles. Ahi hicimos una diferencia muy importante, con un calendario que no nos favorecía encima nada.

El otro momento fue el 0-4. Justo después (Celta, Getafe) no tuvimos ningún resultado malo, y eso apaciguó cualquier amago de remontada, porque justamente el Barcelona tenía el mes bueno. Con las remontadas en Champions además.

Para mi fueron dos momentos clave, donde se tuvo cabeza, no se hicieron locuras y ahi se cimentó mucho del título de Liga.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La defensa del Espanyol es también para usar las cunetas.
> 
> Y el puto anuncio de Citroën que tanto le gusta a @Obiwanchernobil


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 May 2022)

ROCIADAS madrileñas!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loquehayqueoir (1 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo creo que hubo dos momentos clave.
> 
> A finales de octubre, tuvimos una minicrisis con el accidente del Sheriff y luego la derrota en Cornellá. En ese momento el Real Madrid jugaba MUY abierto, los partidos eran un correcalles.



Eso se acabó el día que volvió Mendy. Éramos un despiporre en defensa y ya no volvimos a perder hasta el Getafe, creo, después de Navidad.

Tampoco es que sea Maldini, llevamos un mes que entre lesiones y sanciones está jugando poquito y no se está notando tanto. Pero macho, en ese momento nos cambio todo el percal.


----------



## homega (1 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Eso se acabó el día que volvió Mendy. Éramos un despiporre en defensa y ya no volvimos a perder hasta el Getafe, creo, después de Navidad.
> 
> Tampoco es que sea Maldini, llevamos un mes que entre lesiones y sanciones está jugando poquito y no se está notando tanto. Pero macho, en ese momento nos cambio todo el percal.



De todas formas el Madrid, para volver a ser grande, necesita fichar a un gran 2 y un gran 3. Mendy no da la talla ni de lejos y Carvajal está acabado, aunque haya hecho algún partido bueno últimamente, ya no se puede contar con que tenga nivel altísimo como requiere el Madrid que se lo puede permitir económicamente. 

Si Alaba vuelve al 3 y Mendy es vendido al United podría valer porque Alaba es mucho mejor que Mendy como lateral. 

Pero yo creo que el Madrid va a fichar un 2 también, me cuesta creer que siga dependiendo de Carvajal y Lucas, no son nivel para un equipo que aspire a campeón del mundo una y otra vez. Los laterales son los puestos más importantes de un equipo aunque no lo parezca. Son los que marcan la diferencia entre los equipos grandes y los que no llegan. Tienen que correr como putas, más que nadie, esprintar una y otra vez, recorerr 80 metros una y otra vez, tener una resistencia brutal y una velocidad brutal y una técnica de pase brutal. Ningún otro puesto requiere esas condiciones físicas innatas. Es rarísimo que un lateral supere los 30 años en la élite, pero en cualquier otro puesto pueden jugar hasta con 37.


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 May 2022)

La Lija de las arbitrariedades con el rejlamento de la ambigüedad, que vale para todo cuando el arbitrario arbitra con el reglamento en la mano o sin él, y del VAR que entra cuando entra y cuando no entra, pues no entra...

Corrupción
en la federación


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 May 2022)

homega dijo:


> De todas formas el Madrid, para volver a ser grande, necesita fichar a un gran 2 y un gran 3. Mendy no da la talla ni de lejos y Carvajal está acabado, aunque haya hecho algún partido bueno últimamente, ya no se puede contar con que tenga nivel altísimo como requiere el Madrid que se lo puede permitir económicamente.
> 
> Si Alaba vuelve al 3 y Mendy es vendido al United podría valer porque Alaba es mucho mejor que Mendy como lateral.
> 
> Pero yo creo que el Madrid va a fichar un 2 también, me cuesta creer que siga dependiendo de Carvajal y Lucas, no son nivel para un equipo que aspire a campeón del mundo una y otra vez. Los laterales son los puestos más importantes de un equipo aunque no lo parezca. Son los que marcan la diferencia entre los equipos grandes y los que no llegan. Tienen que correr como putas, más que nadie, esprintar una y otra vez, recorerr 80 metros una y otra vez, tener una resistencia brutal y una velocidad brutal y una técnica de pase brutal. Ningún otro puesto requiere esas condiciones físicas innatas. Es rarísimo que un lateral supere los 30 años en la élite, pero en cualquier otro puesto pueden jugar hasta con 37.



Ya ha fichado un lateral derecho, el chaval brasileño, de fichajes no creo que haya mucha cosa, Haland, lo dudo y si acaso el chumeni, poco más aparte de la tortuga y el Antonio.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (1 May 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> Carlos Alcaraz también madridista:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toda persona de bien es madridista.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 May 2022)

El 2-1 ante el City, un gol absolutamente vital para la eliminatoria, es un pase de Mendy a Benzema cuya precisión y dificultad técnica hubiera firmado el mejor Marcelo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El 2-1 ante el City, un gol absolutamente vital para la eliminatoria, es un pase de Mendy a Benzema cuya precisión y dificultad técnica hubiera firmado el mejor Marcelo.



Mendy ha dado pases así, con Vinicius también lo ha hecho, pero se prodiga poco, en Francia daba más en ataque, recordar el gol que le metió al Granada en la liga de la plandemia. El problema es que de chaval estuvo a punto de ser desahuciado para el fútbol, casi se queda cojo, de ahí quizás vengan los problemas de sus lesiones, no tengo ni idea, el club no va a decir nada al respecto.


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 May 2022)

homega dijo:


> Ceballos en el Arsenal tampoco triunfó. Es muy bueno pero creo que le falta potencia, velocidad y resistencia para jugar de centrocampista. Los tres del Madrid trabajan muchísimo, y a Ceballos le veo flojo. Seguro que eso cuenta mucho, porque técnicamente es muy bueno.



Yo lo veo lento, ahora es cierto que quizás no está en el momento optimo por ritmo partidos, pero le falta velocidad, si juega más se verá si puede ser útil al Madrid, no como titular, pero como un suplente de calidad, que viendo la plantilla como va a quedar, si no llega el chumeni puede ser muy importante. Además, las veces que sale el tío lo está dejando todo, hace poco a los 70 minutos estaba fundido con calambres, no está todavía al mejor nivel, cosa lógica con tanta lesión.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Yo lo veo lento, ahora es cierto que quizás no está en el momento optimo por ritmo partidos, pero le falta velocidad, si juega más se verá si puede ser útil al Madrid, no como titular, pero como un suplente de calidad, que viendo la plantilla como va a quedar, si no llega el chumeni puede ser muy importante. Además, las veces que sale el tío lo está dejando todo, hace poco a los 70 minutos estaba fundido con calambres, no está todavía al mejor nivel, cosa lógica con tanta lesión.



como no olvidar la SALVAJE entrada de aquel mameluco egipcio en las olimpiadas que ni fue amarila


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Ya ha fichado un lateral derecho, el chaval brasileño, de fichajes no creo que haya mucha cosa, Haland, lo dudo y si acaso el chumeni, poco más aparte de la tortuga y el Antonio.




Si el Madrid ficha a esos 3( chou, Antonio y tortuga) el Madrid gana la champions 5 sños seguidos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 May 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 May 2022)

Sólo espero que el viejo no la cague el miércoles y ponga en el centro del campo a case, Valverde, camavinga y Modric

Necesitamos músculo y dar más patadas que el city.

Os recuerdo que en el partido de ida

City 11 faltas

Madrid 5


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 May 2022)

por un lado lo que dices es verdad

pero por otro tambien es verdad las CAGADAS que hace como por ejemplo regalando uno de los goles ahora no recuerdo si fue al manchester o al chelsea
o sus "pases" en horizontal comprometidisimos con un peligro brutal de gol en contra


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> por un lado lo que dices es verdad
> 
> pero por otro tambien es verdad las CAGADAS que hace como por ejemplo regalando uno de los goles ahora no recuerdo si fue al manchester o al chelsea
> o sus "pases" en horizontal comprometidisimos con un peligro brutal de gol en contra




Ya te digo yo que mendy cuando venga Antonio va a chupar más banquillo que hazard.



Alaba será el titular en la banda izquierda


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Si el Madrid ficha a esos 3( chou, Antonio y tortuga) el Madrid gana la champions 5 sños seguidos.



DE esos tres, se supone que dos están fichados, Antonio y la tortuga, lo de chou está difícil, hay otros clubs metidos y quizás depende si no fichan a Haland que parece que no. Pero no descarto algo como Camavinga, fichaje sin que se entere nadie. VA a depender del tema salidas y ventas.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> DE esos tres, se supone que dos están fichados, Antonio y la tortuga, lo de chou está difícil, hay otros clubs metidos y quizás depende si no fichan a Haland que parece que no. Pero no descarto algo como Camavinga, fichaje sin que se entere nadie. VA a depender del tema salidas y ventas.



Ya lo he dicho aquí.

Tchoa será el mejor centrocampista del mundo los próximos 10 años


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Ya lo he dicho aquí.
> 
> Tchoa será el mejor centrocampista del mundo los próximos 10 años




Así que es mejor olvidarse del cara polla noruego y centrar esfuerzos en el negro


----------



## Mecanosfera (1 May 2022)

Coincido que el lateral izquierdo no es una urgencia ni muchísimo menos, los problemas por esa banda son nimiedades comparadas con la inútil plantilla que tenemos para el flanco derecho: Carvajal, Nacho, Lucas, y más arriba Asensio, Bale y Rodrygo (que parece dar mucho más por la izquierda). Un superclub como el Madrid merece alguien a la altura de Alves o al menos Michel Salgado.
El problema para fichar es que necesitamos vender a todos los pesos muertos y eternas promesas incumplidas de la plantilla, y vamos a sacar cuatro duros por ellos. ¿Quién va a dar por Hazard, Jovic o Isco dinero suficiente para comprar reemplazos a la altura del Madrid? Habrá que saldarlos y malvenderlos para al menos ahorrarnos su ficha y los malos rollos que traen constantemente sea por lesiones, enfados y demás.

Me sorprende los que habláis de la planificación como si hubiese que solucionar de un plumazo la plantilla de los próximos 10 años. Eso no funciona así, en 10 años pasan muchísimas cosas y al 100% que aparecerán nuevos Mbappes, nuevos Halaands, nuevos Mendys y nuevos entrenadores. El fútbol cambia muy rápido aunque estamos acostumbrándonos a casos excepcionalísimos de longevidad extrema como Modric, Benzema o Cristiano. Mira a Mourinho hace 10 años y míralo ahora, pese a que para su función la edad no es importante. Recordad cuando De Gea parecía "un portero de época" (gracias, bendito burofax fail!). Además si compras a un jugador-franquicia pensando en que dure 10 años te expones a que se conviertan en el nuevo Hazard o el nuevo Bale, monigotes que te tienes que comer con patatas y pagar millonadas cada año pese a nulo rendimiento. Cuando os ponéis en modo "fichaje para 10 años".... no sé si esa es la forma más prudente de planear una plantilla.


----------



## Rotto2 (1 May 2022)

.


Ulises 33 dijo:


> DE esos tres, se supone que dos están fichados, Antonio y la tortuga, lo de chou está difícil, hay otros clubs metidos y quizás depende si no fichan a Haland que parece que no. Pero no descarto algo como Camavinga, fichaje sin que se entere nadie. VA a depender del tema salidas y ventas.



¿Qué es esta moda de negros con nombres españoles y apellidos extranjeros como Antonio Rüdiger o Eduardo Camavinga? Suena a multicultural premium. Negro con apellido nazi y nombre español, vaya tela.


----------



## Mecanosfera (1 May 2022)

Sobre lo de los 10 años, esta portada de Marca 2011 lo dice todo:


----------



## Rotto2 (1 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> DE esos tres, se supone que dos están fichados, Antonio y la tortuga, lo de chou está difícil, hay otros clubs metidos y quizás depende si no fichan a Haland que parece que no. Pero no descarto algo como Camavinga, fichaje sin que se entere nadie. VA a depender del tema salidas y ventas.



Inda dijo que Tchouameni y Antoño están fichados.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Sobre lo de los 10 años, esta portada de Marca 2011 lo dice todo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1043611



El mejor post de este hilo, y llevamos miles.


----------



## Th89 (1 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Inda dijo que Tchouameni y Antoño están fichados.



Inda tiene menos credibilidad que Manolete y Pedrerol juntos.


----------



## Rotto2 (1 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Inda tiene menos credibilidad que Manolete y Pedrerol juntos.



Es el que mejor credibilidad tiene de todos


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Inda dijo que Tchouameni y Antoño están fichados.



De inda no me creo nada, me creo mucho más a Álvarez de Mon. Antonio si, chumeni no.


----------



## Rotto2 (1 May 2022)

Eduardo Inda: "El Real Madrid está muy cerca de fichar a Tchouaméni"


Aurelien Tchouaméni está muy cerca de cerrar su fichaje por el Real Madrid de cara a la próxima temporada, tal y como desveló Eduardo inda.




www.google.es


----------



## DRIDMA (1 May 2022)

Qué siga la fiesta!!!!


----------



## Chispeante (1 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> .
> 
> ¿Qué es esta moda de negros con nombres españoles y apellidos extranjeros como Antonio Rüdiger o Eduardo Camavinga? Suena a multicultural premium. Negro con apellido nazi y nombre español, vaya tela.



Antonio es posiblemente más influencia italiana que española y Eduardo procede de una ex colonia portuguesa, no se si Angola o Mozambique, así que este caso la influencia es lusitana. Otra cosa es el caso de Alonzo Mourning en la NBA y algún nombre femenino como Dolores, Clara o Luna.


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Antonio es posiblemente más influencia italiana que española y Eduardo procede de una ex colonia portuguesa, no se si Angola o Mozambique, así que este caso la influencia es lusitana. Otra cosa es el caso de Alonzo Mourning en la NBA y algún nombre femenino como Dolores, Clara o Luna.



Pues les gustará también, si ves las listas de los nombres de lso alumnos hoy en día, te podría dar mil euros por cada José que encuentres y no te daría ni medio euro. Eso si, Kevin, Dylan, Maverick, etc los tienes.


----------



## Otrasvidas (1 May 2022)

A Asensio lo vamos a sacar por un ojo de la cara.
Rodrygo está rompiéndola a saco en este tramo final y supongo que nos lo quedaremos, ¿no?


----------



## xilebo (1 May 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 May 2022)

Parece que tenemos otro equipo castellano en el fútbol profesional español.

Descanso

Racing Santander 2. Celta b 1

De hecho, en este partido ya estaba todo el pescado vendido. El Racing es de segunda


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (1 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es que Javi sus primeros años fue un jugador muy discutido aunque algunos no se acuerden. Hasta el 2006 o así no empezó a mostrar un buen nivel.



A mí me ha parecido siempre sobrevalorado. Que era bueno, pues si. Pero ni de coña como le ponían. En su época había mucho mejores en su posición. Asì de primeras, Pirlo, lampard por ejemplo hacían lo q hacía él pero metiendo 4 veces más goles. Incluso su compi busquets me parece mejor que él.


----------



## Chispeante (1 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Pues les gustará también, si ves las listas de los nombres de lso alumnos hoy en día, te podría dar mil euros por cada José que encuentres y no te daría ni medio euro. Eso si, Kevin, Dylan, Maverick, etc los tienes.



Son modas. Hace diez años se llevaban mucho los nombres castellanos de cierto rango como Martín, Alonso, Rodrigo, Pelayo...al igual que en los años 80 los colegios se llenaron de Jose-Migueles-Ramones-Marias, Juan Carlos, Pedros, Robertos, Luises, Javieres y Ramones. Ahora pegan con fuerza los Mateo, Lucas o Diego. 

Otra cosa es en ciertos estratos sociales y étnicos..


----------



## Edu.R (1 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Parece que tenemos otro equipo castellano en el fútbol profesional español.
> 
> Descanso
> 
> ...



Si, el Racing el año que viene estará en 2º. Y espero que del otro grupo suba el Albacete. Hay que apoyar a la España vaciada.

Bajar, bajan seguro dos madrileños (Fuenlabrada y Alcorcón) y seguramente dos vascos "filiales" (Real Sociedad B y Amorebieta). El Amorebieta no es filial per se, pero tiene una relación óptima con el Athletic B (Está jugando de local en Lezama, básicamente). Asi que la verdad que la categoría se enriquece bastante.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 May 2022)

empata el celta b


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 May 2022)

Empate a 2 al final

El Racing es de segunda.

Campo lleno hoy. 22000 personas


----------



## xilebo (1 May 2022)

*El técnico italiano ya es histórico*








Cuando Xavi haga eso, que venga y me busque


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Parece que tenemos otro equipo castellano en el fútbol profesional español.
> 
> Descanso
> 
> ...



Y con todos los perrodistos en contra que querían que subiera el Depor.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Son modas. Hace diez años se llevaban mucho los nombres castellanos de cierto rango como Martín, Alonso, Rodrigo, Pelayo...al igual que en los años 80 los colegios se llenaron de Jose-Migueles-Ramones-Marias, Juan Carlos, Pedros, Robertos, Luises, Javieres y Ramones. Ahora pegan con fuerza los Mateo, Lucas o Diego.
> 
> Otra cosa es en ciertos estratos sociales y étnicos..



Lo normal son ahora son Hamzas, Mohameds,... y esos no se van a poner nombres castellanos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si, el Racing el año que viene estará en 2º. Y espero que del otro grupo suba el Albacete. Hay que apoyar a la España vaciada.
> 
> Bajar, bajan seguro dos madrileños (Fuenlabrada y Alcorcón) y seguramente dos vascos "filiales" (Real Sociedad B y Amorebieta). El Amorebieta no es filial per se, pero tiene una relación óptima con el Athletic B (Está jugando de local en Lezama, básicamente). Asi que la verdad que la categoría se enriquece bastante.



Espero que sí porque no quiero que suba el Andorra. En los playoffs vamos a ver ostias: 2 plazas para 8.


----------



## xilebo (1 May 2022)

*Diferencias*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El técnico italiano ya es histórico*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Javi ya ha quedado desacreditado en muchas cosas. Cuando ZZ llegó a las 7 derrotas ya tenía 8 títulos. A Javi le van a dejar tiempo y con mejores jugadores le veremos mejor que este año, pero veremos adonde llega.
Es como la comparación CR7 con Me$$i. CR7 ha ganado allí donde ha ido y ha goleado igual. Me$$i fuera de l far$a se ha comido una mierda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Diferencias*



Además es un tío agradecido. Ayer se le caían las lágrimas recordando que Floren lo repescó cuando todo el mundo lo jubilaba ya. Le encanta Madrí y el Madrí.
Aparte que Floren es capaz de rectificar con los años. Le echó llamándole vago y le ha vuelto a repescar. Y lo mismo hará con ZZ si puede.


----------



## xilebo (1 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Además es un tío agradecido. Ayer se le caían las lágrimas recordando que Floren lo repescó cuando todo el mundo lo jubilaba ya. Le encanta Madrí y el Madrí.
> Aparte que Floren es capaz de rectificar con los años. Le echó llamándole vago y le ha vuelto a repescar. Y lo mismo hará con ZZ si puede.



Total siiii, a mi carletto me recuerda en muchas cosas a vicente del bosque, gente tranquila, no montan shows y trabajadoras en silencio. Que vienen de vuelta y no pierden papeles, algo importante para el exito. Floren ahi la cago siii y mas que tenia el apoyo de los jugadores en la primera etapa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 May 2022)

El Racing aún no ha subido, le falta un punto:




Y en el otro grupo el Villarreal va a dar guerra:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 May 2022)

Interesantísimo Elche-Osasuna que no se juegan nada.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El Racing aún no ha subido, le falta un punto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1043708
> 
> ...




No le falta una mierda.

Tiene que jugar contra el Extremadura que ha sido descalificado. 3 puntos más en el bolsillo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 May 2022)

El Racing ya es oficialmente equipo de segunda


Ya lo era la semana pasada tras el no a la reclamación del depor en su partido contra el atletic b


----------



## xilebo (1 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El Racing aún no ha subido, le falta un punto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1043708
> 
> ...



Pues el andorra de pique se la pego ayer contra el colista del grupo el betis, perdio 3-2


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> No le falta una mierda.
> 
> Tiene que jugar contra el Extremadura que ha sido descalificado. 3 puntos más en el bolsillo



Vale, pero hasta la última jornada no será oficial.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues el andorra de pique se la pego ayer contra el colista del grupo el betis, perdio 3-2



Me gustaría incluso que quedar 3º para que tenga un camino más difícil.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Vale, pero hasta la última jornada no será oficial.




te digo que ya es matemáticamente campeón de 1 reef.

Qué es lo que no entiendes?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> te digo que ya es matemáticamente campeón de 1 reef.
> 
> Qué es lo que no entiendes?



Lo es porque estás contando los 3 puntos del Extremadura, pero esos 3 puntos no suman hasta la última jornada.


----------



## _Suso_ (1 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Total siiii, a mi carletto me recuerda en muchas cosas a vicente del bosque, gente tranquila, no montan shows y trabajadoras en silencio. Que vienen de vuelta y no pierden papeles, algo importante para el exito. Floren ahi la cago siii y mas que tenia el apoyo de los jugadores en la primera etapa



En lo de tranquilidad sí recuerda mucho a Del Bosque, pero en conocimientos de fútbol está a años luz de Del Bosque.


----------



## Edu.R (1 May 2022)

Una cosa, compañeros. A pesar de nuestra grandeza histórica, sobretodo a nivel europeo, en España hay cierto sesgo competitivo.

Desde 1990, es decir, hace 32 años, solo hemos repetido título de Liga de forma consecutiva 1 vez: En 2007 y 2008. Y hemos ganado 10 Ligas de 32 (Y Copa del Rey solo 3).

Es verdad que en ese periodo hemos ganado 7 Champions, pero asi está la cosa a nivel nacional desde 1990:

Barcelona 16 Ligas
Real Madrid 10 Ligas
At.Madrid 3 Ligas
Valencia 2 Ligas
Deportivo 1 Liga

Viendo que el Barcelona se está reconstruyendo, que tampoco tiene mucho margen económico para hacerlo, que el Cholismo está en duda a corto plazo, y que a los de Sevilla al final la temporada se les hace larga... igual es momento de dar un poquito de cera en España y hacer algo.

Porque la Champions, aunque somos uno de los mejores equipos, es evidente que el dominio inglés va a ser incotestable. Ya desde hace años la Premier es la que más dinero mueve, pero ya en 2019 y 2021 hubo final inglesa, y este año podría repetirse (Ojalá no, pero digamos que es lo más probable). Es verdad que España en Europa siempre ha competido muy bien y ha logrado opacar ese dominio inglés durante muchos años, pero da la sensación de que ya no.

Asi que creo que es importante hacernos una especie de Bayern/Juventus. De demostrar que en España somos los mejores, dejar a los rivales al mínimo, y luego competir la Champions, sabiendo que los ingleses tienen las de ganar. Porque tenemos tendencia a pensar que la Champions es lo único, y a lo tonto, aunque hemos sacado un redito brutal, hemos dejado al Barcelona creerse en España lo que no es. Y por mucho que se diga que "nos necesitamos", hemos comido muchos años de propaganada de "tenemos un modelo, bla bla bla", y hay demostrar que eso fue pura propaganda.

Asi que espero que esta Liga sea la primera de 3-4 consecutivas, porque creo que lo podemos hacer. Y los que nos odian, que se queden con las sobras.

El Atleti ya ha dicho que no va a hacer pasillo, pues que no se espere que pongamos el culo el domingo ni que nos vayamos a esforzar contra el Betis. 5º plaza is coming.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (1 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Además es un tío agradecido. Ayer se le caían las lágrimas recordando que Floren lo repescó cuando todo el mundo lo jubilaba ya. Le encanta Madrí y el Madrí.
> Aparte que Floren es capaz de rectificar con los años. Le echó llamándole vago y le ha vuelto a repescar. Y lo mismo hará con ZZ si puede.



Cuándo le llamó vago?

Qué LOL ... lo digo porque lo vuelve a pillar.



xilebo dijo:


> Total siiii, a mi carletto me recuerda en muchas cosas a vicente del bosque, gente tranquila, no montan shows y *trabajadoras *en silencio. Que vienen de vuelta y no pierden papeles, algo importante para el exito. Floren ahi la cago siii y mas que tenia el apoyo de los jugadores en la primera etapa



Mira lo que dice el post que he puesto arriba ...



Edu.R dijo:


> ....
> Asi que espero que esta Liga sea la primera de 3-4 consecutivas, porque creo que lo podemos hacer. Y los que nos odian, que se queden con las sobras.
> .....



Con el equipo que tenéis ahora un año más viejo ... no creo que llegue a tanto ... Falta un central que pueda jugar a baloncesto, y algunas cosas más. Si viene Mbappe y tal bien, pero sin descuidar otras posiciones.


----------



## Edu.R (1 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Con el equipo que tenéis ahora un año más viejo ... no creo que llegue a tanto ... Falta un central que pueda jugar a baloncesto, y algunas cosas más. Si viene Mbappe y tal bien, pero sin descuidar otras posiciones.



Ya, y entonces quien la gana. ¿El Barcelona con su pusesió o el Atleti con su cholismo?

Es que yo veo a los rivales con un problema de base bastante importante. El Barcelona tiene una plantilla interesante, pero los retoques no se los pueden dar porque no tienen dinero. Y el Atleti tiene un plantillón, pero el cholismo no está siendo capaz de sacarles más... y los de Sevilla, ya digo, al final se les hace largo lo de los 38 partidos. Si la Liga fuese de 30, los meto en la ecuación.

De ahi mi teoría, nosotros creo que tenemos un equipo bastante equilibrado. Que si, que Modric y Benzema no van a estar 4 años y cosas asi, pero miro todas las lineas y hay gente joven bastante válida.

Es más por demérito de los rivales que por mérito nuestro, pero da igual. El Dream Team aquel de Cruyff ganó 4 Ligas seguidas, y 3 se las regalamos los rivales el último día.  No creo que les importase mucho.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lo es porque estás contando los 3 puntos del Extremadura, pero esos 3 puntos no suman hasta la última jornada.




buscando un poco

te responden


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Cuándo le llamó vago?
> 
> Qué LOL ... lo digo porque lo vuelve a pillar.
> 
> ...



Cuando le echó dijo que el equipo no estaba preparado físicamente, i.e. no trabajaban la parte física.

Está fichado Rudiger, puede que Chuminí. Se van Asco, Veil, McCebo, y esperemos que Mariano y Jovic. Un equipo debe renovarse continuamente.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> buscando un poco
> 
> te responden



No responden nada porque es de pago. Pero me imagino que dirán lo mismo que he dicho yo antes: se están apuntando los 3 puntos del Extremadura. Que sí, que se los van a dar, pero oficialmente será la última jornada que es cuando deberían jugar contra ellos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ya, y entonces quien la gana. ¿El Barcelona con su pusesió o el Atleti con su cholismo?
> 
> Es que yo veo a los rivales con un problema de base bastante importante. El Barcelona tiene una plantilla interesante, pero los retoques no se los pueden dar porque no tienen dinero. Y el Atleti tiene un plantillón, pero el cholismo no está siendo capaz de sacarles más... y los de Sevilla, ya digo, al final se les hace largo lo de los 38 partidos. Si la Liga fuese de 30, los meto en la ecuación.
> 
> ...



Sasto. Viendo a los dos grandes rivales, con 2-3 jugadores nuevos vamos a estar ahí otra vez.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 May 2022)




----------



## xilebo (1 May 2022)




----------



## ccc (1 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Una cosa, compañeros. A pesar de nuestra grandeza histórica, sobretodo a nivel europeo, en España hay cierto sesgo competitivo.
> 
> Desde 1990, es decir, hace 32 años, solo hemos repetido título de Liga de forma consecutiva 1 vez: En 2007 y 2008. Y hemos ganado 10 Ligas de 32 (Y Copa del Rey solo 3).
> 
> ...



La historia de siempre, empezamos a contar desde que nos sale de los cojones:

Empecemos desde 1985 y entonces:

Barcelona 16 Ligas
*Real Madrid 15 Ligas*
At.Madrid 3 Ligas
Valencia 2 Ligas
Deportivo 1 Liga

y eso despues de haber vivido la epoca del "dream" team, la epoca "messi" y el villarato que ha durado >15 anyos.

Pero tienes razon, el madrid debe aprovechar esta ocasion para sacar 4-5 ligas consecutivas y verlas venir para ver si cae una champions: Repito, lo importante es ganar ligas, ganar trofeos y seguir estando ahi en la champions capaz de ganarlas e incluso volver a ser uno de los grandes favoritos: que se gane es otra cosa, porque es harto complicado, pero al menos ser favorito y ser unicamente eliminado por grandes equipos.

Sin embargo y en mi opinion, tienen que intentar jugar algo mejor; en otras palabras, debemos de disfrutar de mas partidos como el de ayer, partidos en los que disfrutas, que goleas y que sientes que eres el Number 1 de la liga; y de estos con ZZ habia 3..5 por temporada y con Ancelotti ha habido algunos mas, pero hay que exigirles bastantes mas.


----------



## xilebo (1 May 2022)

Joe que clasificaciones mas raras haceis, que si ultimos 15, 30 años, pues yo empiezo desde 1929


----------



## Edu.R (1 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> La historia de siempre, empezamos a contar desde que nos sale de los cojones:
> 
> Empecemos desde 1985 y entonces:
> 
> ...



Obviamente no he tenido en cuenta la Quinta del Buitre. Pero igualmente, aun cogiendo esos 5 años, el Barcelona se ha puesto al nivel, cuando justo antes había ganado 2 Ligas en 30 años. Es verdad que ha sido a base de enlazar épocas doradas, pero al final los frios números. Si ya hacemos como xilebo y cogemos toda la historia, está claro que seguimos dominando, pero he querido centrarme en la actualidad. Esto que quede claro.

La Copa del Rey por ejemplo creo que se va a poner bastante cara ganarla y va a haber mucha alternancia. El nuevo sistema favorece bastante a los equipos "nobles" no top, y van a pescar bastante (Ya se la han llevado el Betis o la Real Sociedad, por ejemplo). Pero la Liga si que puede ser un buen territorio para ampliar el palmarés.


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ya, y entonces quien la gana. ¿El Barcelona con su pusesió o el Atleti con su cholismo?
> 
> Es que yo veo a los rivales con un problema de base bastante importante. El Barcelona tiene una plantilla interesante, pero los retoques no se los pueden dar porque no tienen dinero. Y el Atleti tiene un plantillón, pero el cholismo no está siendo capaz de sacarles más... y los de Sevilla, ya digo, al final se les hace largo lo de los 38 partidos. Si la Liga fuese de 30, los meto en la ecuación.
> 
> ...



Más bien tres de esas fueron compradas por primas a terceras en las tres últimas jornadas. Si lo de Tenerife fué la leche, una tuvo un arbitraje de robo, la del Coruña con el Valencia y el penalti que falló Jukic fué otra releche, nunca vi a los del Valencia celebrar tanto, supongo que de ahí vendrá su antimadridismo, de ver que son las putas arrastradas del supremacismo cagalán.


----------



## xilebo (1 May 2022)

*La muerte de Mino Raiola no cambia el 'Plan Haaland'*

El *noruego* dio el "sí" al *Madrid* hace semanas y no tomará una decisión hasta que tenga constancia de que el club blanco ha firmado a *Mbappé*.


----------



## Tubiegah (1 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *La muerte de Mino Raiola no cambia el 'Plan Haaland'*
> 
> El *noruego* dio el "sí" al *Madrid* hace semanas y no tomará una decisión hasta que tenga constancia de que el club blanco ha firmado a *Mbappé*.



Si eso es cierto, me demostraría que el nórdico mongol es un mierdas. Si el Madric te llama vienes de rodillas si hace falta.


----------



## Fiodor (1 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Una cosa, compañeros. A pesar de nuestra grandeza histórica, sobretodo a nivel europeo, en España hay cierto sesgo competitivo.
> 
> Desde 1990, es decir, hace 32 años, solo hemos repetido título de Liga de forma consecutiva 1 vez: En 2007 y 2008. Y hemos ganado 10 Ligas de 32 (Y Copa del Rey solo 3).
> 
> ...



Desde que no es necesario ganar la Liga para jugar la Champions de la temporada siguiente, el Madrid se ha centrado más en Europa que en las competiciones nacionales... Es más una cuestión de autoexigencia. El aficionado del Barcelona se conforma con ganar la Liga, y hacer algún doblete Liga-Copa del Rey. En cambio, si el Madrid se tira cuatro años seguidos ganando la Liga sin oler la Champions, el aficionado lo verá como un fracaso... Contaba Michel que Ruggeri se quedó flipado cuando ganó la Liga con el Madrid, la quinta seguida, y los jugadores no fueron ni a celebrarlo...


----------



## HDR (1 May 2022)

*Il Carlettone*





*IL DIAVOLO!!!!!!
*


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 May 2022)

HDR dijo:


> *Il Carlettone*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1043927
> 
> ...




Brutal. Esta foto es brutal.


----------



## HDR (1 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Brutal. Esta foto es brutal.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 May 2022)

HDR dijo:


> *Il Carlettone*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1043927
> 
> ...




Me la acabo de poner de foto en el wasap


----------



## xilebo (1 May 2022)

*Se viene partidazo*


----------



## Dave Bowman (1 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Se viene partidazo*



2 equipazos que juegan como los ángeles


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (1 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Me la acabo de poner de foto en el wasap



Blacked.


----------



## xilebo (1 May 2022)

*Jefazo Ancelotti*


----------



## feps (1 May 2022)

Haaland no va a venir al Madrid.


----------



## xilebo (1 May 2022)

*Lo de Modric es de otro planeta*


----------



## Antihéroe (1 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Una cosa, compañeros. A pesar de nuestra grandeza histórica, sobretodo a nivel europeo, en España hay cierto sesgo competitivo.
> 
> Desde 1990, es decir, hace 32 años, solo hemos repetido título de Liga de forma consecutiva 1 vez: En 2007 y 2008. Y hemos ganado 10 Ligas de 32 (Y Copa del Rey solo 3).
> 
> ...



Lo de contar desde el año 1990 es seguir el relato culé, que es cuando el Barça da el salto en cuanto a títulos de liga y a nivel internacional. El Madrid ya fue nombrado mejor club del siglo XX. En este siglo la cosa está así:

Barcelona 10 ligas, Madrid 8, Atlético 2 y Valencia 2
En Champions 5 el Madrid y 4 el Barça.

Y de momento el farsa tres temporadas seguidas sin ganar la liga. Si se hac


Edu.R dijo:


> Una cosa, compañeros. A pesar de nuestra grandeza histórica, sobretodo a nivel europeo, en España hay cierto sesgo competitivo.
> 
> Desde 1990, es decir, hace 32 años, solo hemos repetido título de Liga de forma consecutiva 1 vez: En 2007 y 2008. Y hemos ganado 10 Ligas de 32 (Y Copa del Rey solo 3).
> 
> ...




Siglo XXI Barcelona 10 ligas, Madrid 8, Valencia 2 y Atlético 2. Champions 5 Madrid y 4 Barcelona.


----------



## feps (1 May 2022)

Tuit fijado de un niño de la guerra:


----------



## Th89 (2 May 2022)

HDR dijo:


> *Il Carlettone*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1043927
> 
> ...



Estoy pensando muy seriamente ponérmelo de avatar


----------



## qbit (2 May 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Desde que no es necesario ganar la Liga para jugar la Champions de la temporada siguiente, el Madrid se ha centrado más en Europa que en las competiciones nacionales... Es más una cuestión de autoexigencia. El aficionado del Barcelona se conforma con ganar la Liga, y hacer algún doblete Liga-Copa del Rey. En cambio, si el Madrid se tira cuatro años seguidos ganando la Liga sin oler la Champions, el aficionado lo verá como un fracaso... Contaba Michel que Ruggeri se quedó flipado cuando ganó la Liga con el Madrid, la quinta seguida, y los jugadores no fueron ni a celebrarlo...



No es eso. Es que el régimen está empeñado a relegar al Madrid a un nivel segundón. ¡Si hasta están en el gobierno los separatistas! Todo el apoyo va hacia el Farsa para conseguir ese objetivo dejando al Madrid como segundo a largo plazo con la idea de que enraizados en el dominio de España puedan estar cómodos para ganar Copaeuropas. En la realidad se adocenan y cuando juegan fuera hacen el ridiculé, igual que un crío acostumbrado a una vida comodona al que le mandan a la guerra.

Así que hay que ganar ligas como sea, que no son incompatibles con las Copaeuropas. A la Copalrey que la den, que es un torneo que sobra.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 May 2022)

Los saludos de Florentino a la plantilla: los de Isco, Hazard y Mendy son los más comentados


El presidente del Real Madrid bajó al vestuario para felicitar a sus jugadores por la consecución del título liguero.




as.com





A Asco le han dado ganas de meterle un ostión.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 May 2022)

Llega la hora, chicos. La Liga para todos los madridistas es un título menor. Donde el Madrid se juega la grandeza es el miércoles.

Si el viejo no me hace caso y no pone a case, modric, camavinga y Valverde espero al menos que juegue con 4 centrocampistas.

El Madrid tiene que salir a comerse al city. Sin miramientos. Si hay que hacer falta se hace. Hay que dejarse hasta la ultima gota de sudor, joder


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (2 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Jefazo Ancelotti*



al final tenian razón. el madrid es una MAFIA


----------



## xilebo (2 May 2022)




----------



## Rotto2 (2 May 2022)

¿Por qué no hace pasillo el Atleti si se hace siempre sin problema alguno?

¿Quieren bronca otra vez con el madridismo?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> ¿Por qué no hace pasillo el Atleti si se hace siempre sin problema alguno?
> 
> ¿Quieren bronca otra vez con el madridismo?




esto le viene de puta madre al madrí. Así salen encabronados.

ultimo partido de liga madrid - betis


----------



## xilebo (2 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> ¿Por qué no hace pasillo el Atleti si se hace siempre sin problema alguno?
> 
> ¿Quieren bronca otra vez con el madridismo?




*El pasillo de la discordia*

La opción de que el *Atlético* se niegue a homenajear al *Real Madrid* suscita debate sobre una tradición que lleva instalada en el fútbol español más de medio siglo.


----------



## Cuqui (2 May 2022)

Reducid los animos con el City u os llevareis una decepcion. Yo creo que ya hemos gastado toda la garra y suerte de la que podiamos hacer uso. Ojala me equivoque pero dudo que se la liemos a Guardiloca dos veces seguidas.

Por mi parte, ya estoy muy satisfecho con los logros de esta temporada aunque no con el juego. Solo espero que refuercen el equipo adecuadamente y empecemos un nuevo ciclo sin tantos sobresaltos.


----------



## MC33 (2 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Reducid los animos con el City u os llevareis una decepcion. Yo creo que ya hemos gastado toda la garra y suerte de la que podiamos hacer uso. Ojala me equivoque pero dudo que se la liemos a Guardiloca dos veces seguidas.
> 
> Por mi parte, ya estoy muy satisfecho con los logros de esta temporada aunque no con el juego. Solo espero que refuercen el equipo adecuadamente y empecemos un nuevo ciclo sin tantos sobresaltos.




+1


----------



## Th89 (2 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Reducid los animos con el City u os llevareis una decepcion. Yo creo que ya hemos gastado toda la garra y suerte de la que podiamos hacer uso. Ojala me equivoque pero dudo que se la liemos a Guardiloca dos veces seguidas.
> 
> Por mi parte, ya estoy muy satisfecho con los logros de esta temporada aunque no con el juego. Solo espero que refuercen el equipo adecuadamente y empecemos un nuevo ciclo sin tantos sobresaltos.



Que se dejen los huevos, salgan a comérselos y que gane el mejor. Es el último partido del año si no se gana, no hay nada que perder ya.

Lo que no puede ser es como en la ida, que te bailen por sacar un 11 de mierda, y que hagas la primera falta en el minuto 39.


----------



## Cuqui (2 May 2022)

Creeis que Floren deberia de lanzarse a por Frenkie De jong si fuera posible?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Creeis que Floren deberia de lanzarse a por Frenkie De jong si fuera posible?




no.

tchoa es mil veces mejor que el rubio y de precio andan parecidos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Que se dejen los huevos, salgan a comérselos y que gane el mejor. Es el último partido del año si no se gana, no hay nada que perder ya.
> 
> Lo que no puede ser es como en la ida, que te bailen por sacar un 11 de mierda, *y que hagas la primera falta en el minuto 39.*




esa es la clave. Hay que dar el doble de patadas que ellos.

en la ida

city 11 faltas

madrid 5

cuando tenía que haber sido al revés. 

madrid 20

city 11


----------



## feps (2 May 2022)

El Madrid lo tiene muy crudo con el City. Son aviones y Carletto va a salir con el geriátrico. La final inglesa está cantada. Ellos son mejor equipo, pero nuestro entrenador tampoco ayuda.


----------



## Chispeante (2 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Creeis que Floren deberia de lanzarse a por Frenkie De jong si fuera posible?



Cuando jugaba en el AJAX y en los partidos con su selección me ha parecido un jugador excelente. En el Barcelona le he perdido un poco la pista tu no sería raro que de hubiera convertido en otro gran jugador de equipo sin demasiadas pretensiones queno da el nivel para jugar en la élite. De todas formas el Barcelona no nos lo iba a vender barato y él es culé confesó.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Madrid lo tiene muy crudo con el City. Son aviones y Carletto va a salir con el geriátrico. La final inglesa está cantada. Ellos son mejor equipo, pero nuestro entrenador tampoco ayuda.




Yo sólo se que el Atlético de Madrid los pasó por encima en la segunda parte en el wanda


----------



## Cuqui (2 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Yo sólo se que el Atlético de Madrid los pasó por encima en la segunda parte en el wanda



No fue toda la segunda parte, y ese partido se ha magnificado. No recuerdo mas de un par de ocasiones claras y un penalty no pitado, que no esta mal, pero se clasifico el City. Si bien es cierto que por momentos parecio que la gesta era posible.


----------



## feps (2 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Yo sólo se que el Atlético de Madrid los pasó por encima en la segunda parte en el wanda



El Madrid necesita salir con toda la artillería pesada. El gran drama es que va a jugar Kroos, cuando está en claro declive. Hacen falta once espartanos.


----------



## Tubiegah (2 May 2022)

VEO QUE ANDAIS CON LA MORAL BAJA. COMO ME CONSTA QUE AL MENOS CEJELOTTI Y TRES JUGADORES MUY IMPORTANTES DEL PRIMER EQUIPO TIENEN CUENTA Y NOS LEEEN A DIARIO OS DIRÉ QUE NOS VAMOS A FOLLAR POR EL CULO Y A PELITO AL PEP. 


LO MALO ES QUE LE VA A GUSTAR.


HALA MADRID, MARICONAS


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Reducid los animos con el City u os llevareis una decepcion. Yo creo que ya hemos gastado toda la garra y suerte de la que podiamos hacer uso. Ojala me equivoque pero dudo que se la liemos a Guardiloca dos veces seguidas.
> 
> Por mi parte, ya estoy muy satisfecho con los logros de esta temporada aunque no con el juego. Solo espero que refuercen el equipo adecuadamente y empecemos un nuevo ciclo sin tantos sobresaltos.



claro que si culerdo


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Creeis que Floren deberia de lanzarse a por Frenkie De jong si fuera posible?



para tu VARsa Farsa


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Yo sólo se que el Atlético de Madrid los pasó por encima en la segunda parte en el wanda




asi es
todos los que dicen que el shity es mejor equipo que el madrid o son unos derrotistas deprimidos o son del VARsa Farsa haciendose pasar por madridistas
el atletico de madrid jugando en modo patetico tuvo contra las cuerdas al shity que parecia un osasuna

aqui lo unico que pasa es que el italiANO que va de entrenador quiere jugar con momias como lo es el
y claro ahi el madrid sale al campo con 2 jugadores menos empezando por el tractor obsoleto kroos --->> pero si ya dijo que se retira la temporada que viene!!!! como coño alguien asi puede jugar de titular una semifinal de champions???!!! no me jodas!!!

para que el madrid pase y elimine al shity solo tienen que ocurrir 2 cosas:
1--> que el centro del campo sea : valverde camavinga modric (+ casemiro si quiere poner la opcion de 4 en el centro , si no rodrygo arriba en un 4 3 3)
2--> que la defensa juegue bien , no como en la ida que fue un vomito no digno de un equipo de segunda division


----------



## Cuqui (2 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> claro que si culerdo



Vete a comprar cartas del fifa pequeñin


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 May 2022)

Es muy importante que el city sienta miedo. Que vea los ojos inyectados en sangre de los jugadores del madrid


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (2 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> VEO QUE ANDAIS CON LA MORAL BAJA. COMO ME CONSTA QUE AL MENOS CEJELOTTI Y TRES JUGADORES MUY IMPORTANTES DEL PRIMER EQUIPO TIENEN CUENTA Y NOS LEEEN A DIARIO OS DIRÉ QUE NOS VAMOS A FOLLAR POR EL CULO Y A PELITO AL PEP.
> 
> 
> LO MALO ES QUE LE VA A GUSTAR.
> ...



Así es, los jugadores son Isco, Mariano y Bale para practicar español


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 May 2022)

el farsa no pagara los 30 millons por traore..ahora el marca seguira pidiendo que lo convoque lucho


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 May 2022)

fuente? tuiter  o frabrizio romano
pero ojala sea cierto




claro que si viene ira al banquillo
para el italiANO antes tiene que jugar la remora kroos y casemiro aunque salga de lesion y ademas este tambien de capa caida


----------



## Edu.R (2 May 2022)

Como dato, que el Real Madrid se clasificaba se pagaba a 4'5€ la semana pasada. Ya ha bajado a 4€.

El City es favorito, pero a medida que se acerca el partido, un poco menos. Ya veremos el miércoles por la tarde si no está a 3'5€.

Si perdemos será triste, pero eso no empañaría una temporada bastante buena. Liga y Supercopa, con unas semis ganadas a base de Bernabeu. Ya es bastante mejor que las últimas 4 temporadas.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (2 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Como dato, que el Real Madrid se clasificaba se pagaba a 4'5€ la semana pasada. Ya ha bajado a 4€.
> 
> El City es favorito, pero a medida que se acerca el partido, un poco menos. Ya veremos el miércoles por la tarde si no está a 3'5€.
> 
> Si perdemos será triste, pero eso no empañaría una temporada bastante buena. Liga y Supercopa, con unas semis ganadas a base de Bernabeu. Ya es bastante mejor que las últimas 4 temporadas.



En efecto, asi lo veo yo tambien.
Y honestamente, creo que como el Madrid tenga la pelota arriba, el chiti va a sufrir mucho. Luego si pasa el Madrid toda la prensa que daba favorita al chiti empezara a buscarle defectos al equipo de Pep, por eso de infravalorar la victoria madridista.

En el hipotetico caso de quedarnos fuera, prefiero perder en semifinales que perder la final.


----------



## Edu.R (2 May 2022)

El Real Madrid, cuando pierde en Champions por poco es "ridículo".

Guardiola lleva como 10 temporadas con equipazos hechos a su medida sin oler la orejona, pero "es muy buen entrenador".

Si Guardiola cae el miércoles dará igual. Ganará la Champions 1 vez más por pesado en el futuro y será "un hito sin precedentes". En cambio el Real Madrid se lleva 3 o 4 "y es que tiene suerte".

Es lo que me jode, la constante sobre/infravaloración con hechos objetivos que no deberían admitir discusión. El Real Madrid lleva 10 temporadas de 12 en semifinales, y parece que no tiene ningún mérito. En cambio lo de Guardiola con caprichos y fichajes con dinero ilimitado con resultados muy muy reguleros en comparación, es de ser un genio...


----------



## feps (2 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> fuente? tuiter  o frabrizio romano
> pero ojala sea cierto
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1044839
> ...



La CMK tiene su cortijo y Ancelotti se fuma un puro. De esos tres, quien peor está es Kroos, pero ni Casemiro ni Modric van a estar para mucha tralla dentro de ocho meses, tras el Mundial.
No traer a Tchouameni es una cagada colosal.


----------



## Chispeante (2 May 2022)

El relato, todo es el relato. Cuando el Barcelona aún no había ganado su primera Copa de Europa, ya se vendía como uno de los grandes del continente, en parte gracias a los fichajes de Cruyff, Maradona o Lineker. Después con el Dream Tem, cuando por fin toca pelo tras ganar por un gol de falta a la Sampdoria, ya directamente se convierte en rival directo del Madrid, cuando en realidad sus iguales son el Feyenor, el Steaua o la Estrella Roja. Pero es que hasta el propio nombre del Dream Team le viene grande a un equipo que de las 4 Ligas que gana 3 son de rebote y gracias a circunstancias difíciles de repetir.

Por números, hasta la llegada de Messi, estaba por detrás del Benfica, del Oporto, del Inter o el Notthingan Forest, lo que no les impedía creerse a la altura de la mayor aristocracia del fútbol europeo. Con Pep viene a ser lo mismo. Un tipo terrible, rencoroso y mal perdedor, que para muchos sigue siendo un caballero y el inventor de un futbol excelso y sin comparación,cuando en realidad lleva desde que entrenó al Barcelona manejandon una panoplia de futbolistas de primera. 

En esto el Barcelona nos lleva décadas de ventaja, rentabilizando sus éxitos mucho más que nosotros los nuestros. El 4 de 5 en manos del Barcelona hubiera sido poco menos que el viaje a la Luna o el descubrimiento de la penicilina, algo que hubiera cambiado la historia de la Humanidad. Para el Madrid es otro día más en la oficina y, según nuestros rivales, fruto de la suerte y de la injusticia. Si es que yo mismo, después de la final de Kiev ya están pidiendo la venta de Modric y compañía...

Esto de ser penoso en el marketing es muy español y sobre todo muy castellano, mientras que los catalanes dominan mucho mejor el tema de colocar su producto en el mercado. Por no hablar de cómo se ha creado toda una mitología de favores arbitrales a favor del Madrid mientras que apenas se comentan las extrañas estadísticas del Barcelona en este asunto. ¿ Que hubiera pasado si en lugar de Geri es Ramos al que cazan haciendo manitas con Rubiales? Pues eso compañeros madridistas....EL RELATO.


----------



## xilebo (2 May 2022)

*Ancelotti ya es campeón de todo con el Madrid*


----------



## cebollo (2 May 2022)

El miércoles nos han puesto a Orsato de árbitro. Es el que sacó amarillas a Mendy y Casemiro en París. En el Madri no gusta nada y da mala espina aunque reconocen que es listo y no creen que haga algo muy descarado pero el historial con él es malo.


----------



## feps (2 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El miércoles nos han puesto a Orsato de árbitro. Es el que sacó amarillas a Mendy y Casemiro en París. En el Madri no gusta nada y da mala espina aunque reconocen que es listo y no creen que haga algo muy descarado pero el historial con él es malo.



Temo más a Ancelotti que a Orsato. Si Carletto saca a las bestias, hay opciones. Como juegue con dinosaurios la goleada puede ser histórica. Si Kroos juega de titular, no veré el partido porque implica jugar con diez, máxime teniendo a un animal como Camavinga, que corre por cuatro. Si abandonó la selección alemana es porque sabe que su retirada está próxima.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Temo más a Ancelotti que a Orsato. Si Carletto saca a las bestias, hay opciones. Como juegue con dinosaurios la goleada puede ser histórica. Si Kroos juega de titular, no veré el partido porque implica jugar con diez, máxime teniendo a un animal como Camavinga, que corre por cuatro. Si abandonó la selección alemana es porque sabe que su retirada está próxima.



ya dijo que se retira el año que viene
y esto es demencial : el que este semiretirado sea titular en semifinales de copa de europa


----------



## xilebo (2 May 2022)

*Pasillo de collejas*


----------



## Cuqui (2 May 2022)

Todo madridista de bien sabra apreciarlo.


----------



## xilebo (2 May 2022)

*Pon título a esta foto





*


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (2 May 2022)

"La banda de Don Cejone y sus negros"


----------



## xilebo (2 May 2022)




----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Real Madrid, cuando pierde en Champions por poco es "ridículo".
> 
> Guardiola lleva como 10 temporadas con equipazos hechos a su medida sin oler la orejona, pero "es muy buen entrenador".
> 
> ...



el endiosamiento de Guardiola atiende a razones de pura propaganda politica.
el carro de desprestigiar al Real Madrid lo llevan el antimadridismo visceral que existe desde que el club empezo a ser algo y diferentes tipos de intereses (desde politicos a empresariales)


----------



## Neiklot (3 May 2022)

Pero como cojones se va a retirar Toni Kroos el año que viene....


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El miércoles nos han puesto a Orsato de árbitro. Es el que sacó amarillas a Mendy y Casemiro en París. En el Madri no gusta nada y da mala espina aunque reconocen que es listo y no creen que haga algo muy descarado pero el historial con él es malo.



pasar la eliminatoria no lo veo imposible para nada. llegar a la final con los mejores sin lesion o sancion lo veo color hormiga


----------



## 4motion (3 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Temo más a Ancelotti que a Orsato. Si Carletto saca a las bestias, hay opciones. Como juegue con dinosaurios la goleada puede ser histórica. Si Kroos juega de titular, no veré el partido porque implica jugar con diez, máxime teniendo a un animal como Camavinga, que corre por cuatro. Si abandonó la selección alemana es porque sabe que su retirada está próxima.



Yo tampoco lo veré si el Acabado kroos juega.

Porque nos van a encular bien si no tenemos una media potente y con garra. 




Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (3 May 2022)




----------



## Rotto2 (3 May 2022)

Que dice Guti que el Madrid remonta al 90% y le da un 10% al City y lo dice tranquilamente todo serio.









Atentos a esto de Guti: el porcentaje que da al Madrid de remontar al City


El exjugador estuvo en El Chiringuito y se mostró más que convencido de que el Real Madrid se meterá en la final de la Champions.



as.com


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Interesante listado de obviedades.
Se le olvida poner que cuando acabe la eliminatoria acabar con al menos un gol mas que el rival...

Por otro lado, en ese listado no especifica si jugara con 4 en medio del campo (deducimos que si) y no despeja si el tractoffen estara de inicio o no (huele a que si)


----------



## Rotto2 (3 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> El relato, todo es el relato. Cuando el Barcelona aún no había ganado su primera Copa de Europa, ya se vendía como uno de los grandes del continente, en parte gracias a los fichajes de Cruyff, Maradona o Lineker. Después con el Dream Tem, cuando por fin toca pelo tras ganar por un gol de falta a la Sampdoria, ya directamente se convierte en rival directo del Madrid, cuando en realidad sus iguales son el Feyenor, el Steaua o la Estrella Roja. Pero es que hasta el propio nombre del Dream Team le viene grande a un equipo que de las 4 Ligas que gana 3 son de rebote y gracias a circunstancias difíciles de repetir.
> 
> Por números, hasta la llegada de Messi, estaba por detrás del Benfica, del Oporto, del Inter o el Notthingan Forest, lo que no les impedía creerse a la altura de la mayor aristocracia del fútbol europeo. Con Pep viene a ser lo mismo. Un tipo terrible, rencoroso y mal perdedor, que para muchos sigue siendo un caballero y el inventor de un futbol excelso y sin comparación,cuando en realidad lleva desde que entrenó al Barcelona manejandon una panoplia de futbolistas de primera.
> 
> ...



El relato solo es el reflejo de lo que ocurre en la política. Mandan los separatistas y los rojos antiespañoles y el 99% de los medios los tienen controlados. 

Se hunde al Madrid igual que se difama a España, se profana a Franco, se pasea a etarras, se abraza a moros o se regala el Sáhara. 

Cosas de rojos que mandan.


----------



## feps (3 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> El relato solo es el reflejo de lo que ocurre en la política. Mandan los separatistas y los rojos antiespañoles y el 99% de los medios los tienen controlados.
> 
> Se hunde al Madrid igual que se difama a España, se profana a Franco, se pasea a etarras, se abraza a moros o se regala el Sáhara.
> 
> Cosas de rojos que mandan.



Los rojos no mandan, son unos mandados de los que realmente mandan, que no le perdonan a España su gloriosa historia.


----------



## Rotto2 (3 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Los rojos no mandan, son unos mandados de los que realmente mandan, que no le perdonan a España su gloriosa historia.



Lo que tú digas chato pero esto solo pasa en España. Que la ETA y los terroristas catalanes estén en el gobierno nacional junto a los comunistas y socialistas no lo verás en ningún otro país.


----------



## feps (3 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Lo que tú digas chato pero esto solo pasa en España. Que la ETA y los terroristas catalanes estén en el gobierno nacional junto a los comunistas y socialistas no lo verás en ningún otro país.



Todo empezó el 11 de marzo de 2004. Se busca hundir a España como sea. Pero paso de seguir hablando de política. 

Prefiero centrarme en que a Carletto le gustaría quedarse hasta 2030, pero no ha dicho nada de si seguiría para entonces jugando con la CMK.


----------



## xilebo (3 May 2022)

*La última decisión de Mbappé*

El delantero medita con su familia la forma de dar a conocer la decisión final respecto a su futuro. Podría ser mediante un comunicado o en una rueda de prensa.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (3 May 2022)

Espero que el madrid no deje escapar a tchoa.


----------



## xilebo (3 May 2022)

*Jefes en Europa, Jefes en España!*


----------



## Chispeante (3 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> El relato solo es el reflejo de lo que ocurre en la política. Mandan los separatistas y los rojos antiespañoles y el 99% de los medios los tienen controlados.
> 
> Se hunde al Madrid igual que se difama a España, se profana a Franco, se pasea a etarras, se abraza a moros o se regala el Sáhara.
> 
> Cosas de rojos que mandan.



Bueno, como digo yo siempre en estos casos, los españoles han votado masivamente a favor de que les gobiernen antiespañoles, filoetarras, golpistas, feminazis odiahombres, okupas y demás. Si es lo que la mayoría vota, es lo que la mayoría quiere.


----------



## Rotto2 (3 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Jefes en Europa, Jefes en España!*



Lo que es una risa es que los del Barsa se pasan el día diciendo que ellos tienen más títulos que el Madrid (75-74 creo recordar), contando todo tipo de títulos secundarios, pero en los dos importantes están a años luz y aún intentan vender la moto. Como el Sevilla, que dice Cristóbal de Soria que tienen 5 copas de Europa.

Por cierto, los del Betis ¿han llevado la Copa a misa como con Lopera? La tenían delante junto al altar. La llevaron hasta a la boda de Joaquín...


----------



## Edu.R (3 May 2022)

El Villarreal empieza dándole emoción y pensando que... bueno. Porque no.


----------



## 4motion (3 May 2022)

Joder con el Villareal

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edu.R (3 May 2022)

Si por un casual el Villarreal (Aun lo tiene difícil, pero ahora parece "posible" con el 1-0) se mete en la final, sería un hostión en toda la cara, la verdad.


----------



## Roedr (3 May 2022)

veo mucho optimismo para mañana, no me gusta


----------



## 4motion (3 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> veo mucho optimismo para mañana, no me gusta



Si juega el puto kroos, adiós.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Uchiha Madara (3 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Si juega el puto kroos, adiós.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Si juega en su puesto no hay problema, lo del otro día es que jugó en el puesto de Casemiro y no se enteró de nada. Aunque yo pondría a Valverde, porque le da otro ritmo mas que nada.


----------



## Edu.R (3 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> veo mucho optimismo para mañana, no me gusta



Si se puede, nada más.

Lo que pasa es que estamos lanzadisimos, pero no veo a nadie dando por hecho la remontada. Simplemente que si un equipo puede hacer esto, se llama Real Madrid.

Pero siendo objetivos, el City tiene más fútbol, y le vale el empate. Eso es bastante ventaja.


----------



## Roedr (3 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Si juega el puto kroos, adiós.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



juega seguro


----------



## 4motion (3 May 2022)

Uchiha Madara dijo:


> Si juega en su puesto no hay problema, lo del otro día es que jugó en el puesto de Casemiro y no se enteró de nada. Aunque yo pondría a Valverde, porque le da otro ritmo mas que nada.



Claro que hay problemas, pases horizontales telegráfiados y juego al tran tran y guardiola que lo tenía DE TOPO en el Bayer lo sabe y lo va a explotar.


Con camavinga, Valverde, modric y casimiro , nos los follamos. 


Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (3 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> juega seguro



Mal, no lo veré entonces.

Estaré por aquí sufriendo con vosotros. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Roedr (3 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Mal, no lo veré entonces.
> 
> *Estaré por aquí sufriendo con vosotros.*
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



hehe bueno, yo si la cosa va mal desconecto. Pa'jodida la vida, no necesito más.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (3 May 2022)




----------



## Rotto2 (3 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si por un casual el Villarreal (Aun lo tiene difícil, pero ahora parece "posible" con el 1-0) se mete en la final, sería un hostión en toda la cara, la verdad.



Pero si han echado al Bayern y la Juve y van 1-0, el Villarreal está a la altura del Liverpool de sobra y puede echarles sin que sea un milagro. No fueron milagros contra alemanes e italianos que yo los vi y merecieron eliminarles de sobra.


----------



## Rotto2 (3 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si se puede, nada más.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que estamos lanzadisimos, pero no veo a nadie dando por hecho la remontada. Simplemente que si un equipo puede hacer esto, se llama Real Madrid.
> 
> Pero siendo objetivos, el City tiene más fútbol, y le vale el empate. Eso es bastante ventaja.



El City no es mejor que el Madrid. En ese partido sí, en conjunto el Madrid es muy superior y debería serlo maññana. Acaba de ganar la liga española con 15 puntos al Barsa y 18 al Atleti que casi les elimina y acaba de eliminar a los favoritos PSG y Chelsea. La liga inglesa es peor que la española y van igualados con el Liverpool. El Madrid es superior, con independencia de lo que pase mañana. No cambiaba un solo jugador nuestro por suyo. De Bruyne, y no estoy seguro porque ya es mayor.


----------



## Edu.R (3 May 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL.

2-0


----------



## 4motion (3 May 2022)

Joder el. Villareal.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (3 May 2022)

Los piratas ingleses están cagados.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 May 2022)

Acaba el Villareal de campeón de Europa y ya me quedo 100% seguro de que estamos en la matrix demoníaca atroz esa


----------



## Th89 (3 May 2022)

Motivación, entrega, fe... factores incontrolables que hacen que este deporte sea maravilloso.

Por eso los que ven esto como si fuera algo que siguiera la lógica cual regla matemática o no han jugado en su vida, no tienen ni puta idea o las 2 cosas al mismo tiempo.

El payaso de Valdano dijo que el fútbol era un estado de ánimo, y lo clavó.


----------



## Rotto2 (3 May 2022)

Pues hala ya está el Villarreal con la eliminatoria igualada 2-0 y debería pasar sin problemas, pero nunca se sabe.


----------



## Edu.R (3 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Acaba el Villareal de campeón de Europa y ya me quedo 100% seguro de que estamos en la matrix demoníaca atroz esa



Aunque no se clasifique, cargarse a la Juventus, al Bayern y tener al Liverpool JODIDO, esto es muy muy gordo.

Todos los años hay un outsider que parece que no pinta nada (Roma 2018, Ajax 2019...) y luego mira. Pues este año es el Villarreal.

Y los ingleses diciendo que era una vergüenza que estuviesen jugando la Champions. Pues...


----------



## Th89 (3 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Aunque no se clasifique, cargarse a la Juventus, al Bayern y tener al Liverpool JODIDO, esto es muy muy gordo.
> 
> Todos los años hay un outsider que parece que no pinta nada (Roma 2018, Ajax 2019...) y luego mira. Pues este año es el Villarreal.
> 
> Y los ingleses diciendo que era una vergüenza que estuviesen jugando la Champions. Pues...



Los anglos inventaron esto y por ello se creen los mejores. Y en cada Euro o Mundial solo certifican lo lamentables que son.

Ni con la máquina de dinero infinito que es la Premier consiguen ser hegemónicos sus clubes.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (3 May 2022)

2-0 !!!!!
joder animo el villarreal!!!!
en la liga son el filial del VARsa Farsa
pero en europa coño con ellos!!! mas si estan contra el mierda liverpool


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (3 May 2022)

Emery es un perdedor.
Hoy ha salido con huevos porque ya iba perdiendo.
Ahora que han empatado, en la segunda parte se cagará.
Y si pasase a la final, a partido único, se caga.


----------



## 4motion (3 May 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Emery es un perdedor.
> Hoy ha salido con huevos porque ya iba perdiendo.
> Ahora que han empatado, en la segunda parte se cagará.
> Y si pasase a la final, a partido único, se caga.



Pues le está metiendo un repaso serio a KLOPP.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (3 May 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Emery es un perdedor.
> Hoy ha salido con huevos porque ya iba perdiendo.
> Ahora que han empatado, en la segunda parte se cagará.
> Y si pasase a la final, a partido único, se caga.



Pues le está metiendo un repaso serio a KLOPP.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## _Suso_ (3 May 2022)

Lo del Villareal está siendo flipante


----------



## Edu.R (3 May 2022)

El Villarreal tiene que hacer esto mismo mientras tenga gasolina... si marcase el 3-0 entiendo que ponga el autobus, pero jugando en casa y con el viento a favor, tienes que ser valiente.

Si te echas atrás y te marcan un gol, quedas fatal. Si sigues igual, y te meten gol, al final del partido te van a aplaudir. Estás fuera igual, eso si, pero por lo menos a nadie le quedará la sensación de que no se ha intentado.


----------



## Gorrión (3 May 2022)

Atentos a Luis Díaz

Vamos Villarreal!


----------



## qbit (3 May 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> La insuperable mente madridista:
> 
> "Estoy seguro que Mbappe querrá jugar en un equipo superior al PSG como es el Real Madrid. Ya sabéis, ese equipo que ha sido eliminado por el PSG".



Joder, qué zasca acabo de descubrir al entrar al hilo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (3 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Joder, qué zasca acabo de descubrir al entrar al hilo.



Grande.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (3 May 2022)

Amegos merengues, creyéis que podríais contra este Vilareal en una final??


----------



## pr0orz1337 (3 May 2022)

__





Viper Play







viperplay.net


----------



## Th89 (3 May 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Amegos merengues, creyéis que podríais contra este Vilareal en una final??



Al Real Madrid en una final de Champions le meto hasta la casa en bwin aunque jugara contra la Brasil de los 70 + Cr7 con 25 años y Maradona renacido.


----------



## Edu.R (3 May 2022)

Sacabao la gasolina.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 May 2022)

La importancia de tener un portero de nivel...cantando por soleares el del Villareal y la cosa muy chunga ahora...


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (3 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Pues le está metiendo un repaso serio a KLOPP.



¿Veis?
Es rl espíritu de Emery, que teme a las grandes victorias


----------



## Gorrión (3 May 2022)

Que malo es Rulli, increíble.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (3 May 2022)

tenia que hacer cambios desde hace ya un rato
el gerardo moreno ese se esta arrastrando
y varios otros del villarreal tambien


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 May 2022)

Ese Luis Díaz parece bueno...veo más cerca otro del Liverpool que el empate.

PD: pues mira,si antes lo digo...se acabó


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (3 May 2022)

el subnormal de emery no se da cuenta que el villarreal esta muerto??


----------



## Gorrión (3 May 2022)

Y ya estaría, tenía a Luis Díaz en la recámara por si las moscas.

45 millones han pagado...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (3 May 2022)

espero que el aun mas subnormal y por supuesto cabron miserable cagueto anceloti tome nota de esto
que no puede poner a una maricona vieja como kroos a contener a aviones jovenes del manchester city
porque eso significa perder el partido
jovenes contra jovenes
si no el madrid mañana no gana


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (3 May 2022)

muy bien emery!
cuando ya te han metido 2 goles ahora haces los cambios


----------



## Edu.R (3 May 2022)

Rulli contra el Real Madrid se casca partidazos, y luego contra otros rivales comete errores PACO. Hoy los dos goles son parables (El segundo no es un cagadón, pero es parable).


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (3 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ese Luis Díaz parece bueno...veo más cerca otro del Liverpool que el empate.
> 
> PD: pues mira,si antes lo digo...se acabó




eso lo estabamos viendo todos


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (3 May 2022)

el subnormal de emery ha perdido la eliminatoria por no hacer los cambios a tiempo
el villarreal estaba muerto 
y ahi el liverpool es cuando se ha venido arriba

y el mierda asqueroso jubilado cagueto anceloti hace lo mismo
cuando ya han dado por culo hasta el extremo al madrid entonces saca al mierda kroos o ausencio y mete a camavinga y valverde
y claro se han dado ya 3 o 4 remontadas gracias a ellos dos y al resto del equipo
pero si el subnormal baboso italiANO no aprende puede que no haya mas remontadas


----------



## Edu.R (3 May 2022)

Joder el puto RULLI. Yo le rescindia el contrato.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (3 May 2022)

bueno paso ya de seguir viendo el partido
me reitero : el cagao emery ha perdido la eliminatoria por no haber hecho los cambios a tiempo
en la segunda parte el villarreal estaba muerto y el liverpool lo ha aprovechado
no ha sido otra cosa

grandisima primera parte del villarreal
y cagadisima decision de su entrenador mierda en el segundo tiempo


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (3 May 2022)

Cuando perder es el premio Emery siempre gana


----------



## filets (3 May 2022)

como me alegro de la eliminacion del VillaReal
El hijo de puta de Fernando Roig es un secesionista lazi. Por eso al Madrid no le vende nada y al Barsa le pone el culo
JODETE bastardo indepe

Sigo pensando que la final es City vs Liverpool
Va a ser la tercera final en cuatro años entre dos equipos de la premiere

Espero que FLO pueda hacer la Super Liga con Italia, Francia, España y Alemania
Si no nos comen los ingleses


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (3 May 2022)

Yo iba con Klopp.
Es el único que me da garantía de joder a Guardiola, que es mi única meta futbolística.
Emery pierde fijo contra Guardiola.
Y mañana Carlettone 3/4 de lo mismo.


----------



## xilebo (3 May 2022)

*Se acerca el gran duelo*


----------



## qbit (3 May 2022)

Sí. Yo creo que los ingleses están un escalón por encima, pero veremos mañana.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (3 May 2022)

- Papá, papá, ¿Quien es nuestro entrenador?
- Una Mierdery hijo, una mierdery


----------



## Edu.R (3 May 2022)

Bueno, el Villarreal tenía que hacerlo perfecto y tener suerte. La primera parte fue perfecta, pero luego se acabó la gasolina y el equipo se disolvió como un azucarillo, Rulli mediante, con un Emery que quizás tendría que haber hecho los cambios en el minuto 60, y no en el 70.

Nada que decirle al Villarreal, temporadón en Europa y el Liverpool pues a su 3º final de Champions en 5 años (2018, 2019, 2022).


----------



## Malvender (3 May 2022)

Una pena….el Villareal era un rival ideal para meterle un 3-0, como le cascamos al Valencia en otra final de la champions años ha


----------



## feps (3 May 2022)

Lo normal es que mañana a estas horas el Madrid esté eliminado. Tiene mérito haber llegado hasta aquí, pero la obstinación de Carletto nos va a dejar en la cuneta. 

Creo que el City no es muy superior al Madrid, pero nuestro entrenador es demasiado diplomático y eso impide ganar batallas como la de mañana. Está cantado que la final será inglesa.


----------



## Mecanosfera (3 May 2022)

Acusar a Emery de absolutamente nada en esta competición es hablar por hablar. Hacer lo que ha hecho (incluyendo todo lo de hoy) teniendo los jugadores que tenía es de un mérito brutal. Cuestiones extraderportivas como la filiación política de los burócratas de cada club no viene a cuento. Chapeau para el Villareal y aplauso de 10 minutos. Bravo por ellos.

Los que invocáis una final City-Liverpool... pisad el freno, que aún quedan 90 minutos por jugar. El City tiene un grandísimo argumento: el fútbol. Pero el Madrid tiene dos: el fútbol... y la épica. Si sabemos equilibrar ambos, estamos en la final. Ahora concentración y confianza.


----------



## Paobas (3 May 2022)

Malvender dijo:


> Una pena….el Villareal era un rival ideal para meterle un 3-0, como le cascamos al Valencia en otra final de la champions años ha



Sí, con el 2-0 me he venido arriba (contenidamente) y le he dicho a uno en el bar que en una final VS Madrid habría sido fiambre como lo fue el Valencia en su día.


----------



## Paobas (3 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Acusar a Emery de absolutamente nada en esta competición es hablar por hablar. Hacer lo que ha hecho (incluyendo todo lo de hoy) teniendo los jugadores que tenía es de un mérito brutal. Cuestiones extraderportivas como la filiación política de los burócratas de cada club no viene a cuento. Chapeau para el Villareal y aplauso de 10 minutos. Bravo por ellos.
> 
> Los que invocáis una final City-Liverpool... pisad el freno, que aún quedan 90 minutos por jugar. El City tiene un grandísimo argumento: el fútbol. Pero el Madrid tiene dos: el fútbol... y la épica, Si sabemos equilibrar ambos, estamos en la final. Ahora concentración y confianza.



Eso es verdad. No entiendo por qué dan al City como finalista cuando nos ganaron 4-3 allí. Parece que fue 5-1 leyendo a algunos. Pensad también que si el Madrid es finalista, va a tener 24 días para preparar física, táctica y mentalmente esa final mientras el Pool se parte la crin por ganar la Premier y la FA.


----------



## Paobas (3 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Lo normal es que mañana a estas horas el Madrid esté eliminado. Tiene mérito haber llegado hasta aquí, pero la obstinación de Carletto nos va a dejar en la cuneta.
> 
> Creo que el City no es muy superior al Madrid, pero nuestro entrenador es demasiado diplomático y eso impide ganar batallas como la de mañana. Está cantado que la final será inglesa.



A qué coño te estás refiriendo?


----------



## xilebo (3 May 2022)

*¡Se viene!*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Acusar a Emery de absolutamente nada en esta competición es hablar por hablar. Hacer lo que ha hecho (incluyendo todo lo de hoy) teniendo los jugadores que tenía es de un mérito brutal. Cuestiones extraderportivas como la filiación política de los burócratas de cada club no viene a cuento. Chapeau para el Villareal y aplauso de 10 minutos. Bravo por ellos.
> 
> Los que invocáis una final City-Liverpool... pisad el freno, que aún quedan 90 minutos por jugar. El City tiene un grandísimo argumento: el fútbol. Pero el Madrid tiene dos: el fútbol... y la épica. Si sabemos equilibrar ambos, estamos en la final. Ahora concentración y confianza.



El banquillo del Liverpool cuesta más que todo Villarreal


----------



## qbit (3 May 2022)

La televisión inglesa está retransmitiendo desde el campo, con Rio Ferdinand y Peter Crouch:


----------



## qbit (3 May 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Amegos merengues, creyéis que podríais contra este Vilareal en una final??



En la liga han sido dos empates a cero.

Prefiero jugar contra un equipo famoso, pues con estos si te ganan cae el descrédito contra uno sin merecerlo, y si les ganas no te lo reconocen, injustamente también.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> La televisión inglesa está retransmitiendo desde el campo, con Rio Ferdinand y Peter Crouch:



ah peter crouch alias el esparrago...


----------



## Edu.R (3 May 2022)

La clave. El Liverpool se ha comido un momento "difícil" y no se ha descompuesto. Esa es la diferencia entre un equipo campeón, y otro que aspira a serlo. Que cuando vienen mal dadas, sabe respirar, no ponerse nervioso, y esperar su momento.

Para mi, eso el Liverpool lo tiene, nosotros también, pero el City no. El City, cuando no le salen bien las cosas, se pone nervioso. Lo vimos en el Wanda, por ejemplo. Esa es nuestra mejor baza para mañana. Tenemos menos fútbol, eso si.

De llegar a la final, estamos hablando de otra cosa. Primero mañana, pero es un partido que hay que jugar "de esa manera". No hay que demostrale nada a nadie, simplemente hacer lo que sabemos hacer, y luego que no nos salga negro en la ruleta.


----------



## xilebo (4 May 2022)

*La novia de Militao, padreando.*


----------



## Edu.R (4 May 2022)

Por cierto, los ingleses son idiotas. Han entrevistado a Salah, y ya ha soltado que en la final prefiere al Real Madrid... que el City es un equipo muy duro.


----------



## DRIDMA (4 May 2022)




----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Por cierto, los ingleses son idiotas. Han entrevistado a Salah, y ya ha soltado que en la final prefiere al Real Madrid... que el City es un equipo muy duro.



que moro mas tonto, la ostia, que tenga cuidado que el karma es muy cabron, parece que no ha aprendido despues de perder la anterior final...

p.d. el liBerpUl la verdad es que da miedo...


----------



## xilebo (4 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Por cierto, los ingleses son idiotas. Han entrevistado a Salah, y ya ha soltado que en la final prefiere al Real Madrid... que el City es un equipo muy duro.



Vaya bocazas son, pues el madrid le gano la champions del 2018 al liverpool y al salah, que memoria mas corta tienen, y ganarle la liga la city lo tienen complicado tmb


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Por cierto, los ingleses son idiotas. Han entrevistado a Salah, y ya ha soltado que en la final prefiere al Real Madrid... que el City es un equipo muy duro.



Bvena revancha sana, el Shitty como equipo estado le deseo lo peor


----------



## Th89 (4 May 2022)

Inter, Benfica, Villarreal... la final será su primer partido contra un rival de nivel.

Yo iría más tranquilo por la vida.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 May 2022)

Por qué los de El Trampas hablan del City como Club heztao, si ellos son la definición misma de Club Heztado?


----------



## Linsecte2000 (4 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Vaya bocazas son, pues el madrid le gano la champions del 2018 al liverpool y al salah, que memoria mas corta tienen, y ganarle la liga la city lo tienen complicado tmb



Quiere la revancha por perder la final y por lo de Ramos. 

Y ya no está Carious...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> como me alegro de la eliminacion del VillaReal
> El hijo de puta de Fernando Roig es un secesionista lazi. Por eso al Madrid no le vende nada y al Barsa le pone el culo
> JODETE bastardo indepe
> 
> ...



Que plastas con lo de la Superliga..los ingleses usan petrodólares..y inflan los precios


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> espero que el aun mas subnormal y por supuesto cabron miserable cagueto anceloti tome nota de esto
> que no puede poner a una maricona vieja como kroos a contener a aviones jovenes del manchester city
> porque eso significa perder el partido
> jovenes contra jovenes
> si no el madrid mañana no gana



Por eso nos van a joder.

Por este puto abuelo CABEZÓN Y CIEGO.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> espero que el aun mas subnormal y por supuesto cabron miserable cagueto anceloti tome nota de esto
> que no puede poner a una maricona vieja como kroos a contener a aviones jovenes del manchester city
> porque eso significa perder el partido
> jovenes contra jovenes
> si no el madrid mañana no gana



Por eso nos van a joder.

Por este puto abuelo CABEZÓN Y CIEGO.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Por qué los de El Trampas hablan del City como Club heztao, si ellos son la definición misma de Club Heztado?



el Trampas atletico de madrid es un club heztao barato


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 May 2022)

el manchester city y el liverpool son equipos *FISICOS*
su calidad tecnica esta bien , es aceptable, pero ese no es su fuerte
su fuerte es lo FISICO

esto se ha vuelto a ver en las 2 ultimas ocasiones :

en el atletico de madrid manchester city , en madrid, el manchester city parecia el osasuna en el segundo tiempo,
encerrados atras aguantando los ataques del atletico de madrid para aguantar el 1-0 global
donde el atletico de madrid en los 2 partidos jugó FISICO a tope a contener presionar ....

anoche el villarreal me quereis decir que nivel tecnico de calidad tienen??!!!
pues en la primera parte ya le habian metido 2 golazos al liverpool : iban 2-0 con la eliminatoria igualada
y el liverpool desaparecido
y por que fue esto?
porque el villarreal en la primera parte jugó a lo FISICO : unas carreras , una presion , etc.... que se comió al liverpool

cuando cayó el villarreal??
cuando en la segunda parte se le acabó lo FISICO (y el imbecil de emery no supo verlo y no reaccionó para hacer los cambios a tiempo)
y cuando el villarreal se vino abajo FISICAMENTE entonces el liverpool pudo empezar a hacer su juego FISICO y se empezó a comer al villarreal

estos dos ejemplos son clarisimos
los equipos ingleses son FISICOS
su calidad tecnica que la tienen pero es algo secundario
ellos su juego es a lo FISICO y a ahogar asi al rival

cuando se les juega de tu a tu a lo FISICO esos equipos ingleses se CAEN

por eso es increible que el real madrid no vea esto
con todo su cuerpo tecnico deportivo
y es increible que el madrid vaya a volver a salir de nuevo con un centro del campo de 30 32 y 36 años , donde kroos es un figurin troton que NO corre, donde casemiro viene de una lesion y ya no es fisicamente el que era, y donde modric corre si pero no puede tampoco contra jugadores jovenes de 25.
como la basura anceloti no vea esto y vuelva a sacar a la CMK de los cojones perdemos casi seguro.
por que? por FISICO!!! porque la CMK NO TIENE FISICO!!!!

por eso en la ida el manchester city en cada jugada pasaba de su defensa directamente a nuestra defensa
como si el madrid no tuviera centro de campo (porque en realidad no lo tenia)
y cada jugada del liverpool era un ataque con peligro de gol : porque no habia contencion en el centro del campo

hay que sacar FISICO contra estos equipos ingleses
valverde camavinga y modric, con casemiro si es un 4 4 2
o con rodrygo si es un 4 3 3

no me creo que esto anceloti no lo vea, no me lo creo
por eso es aun mas miserable : porque viendolo no lo hace
sino que mantiene a sus viejos en el campo aunque le den una paliza

y por eso este mierda italiANO jubilado no es entrenador para el madrid , no lo es


----------



## xilebo (4 May 2022)

Vamos que nos vamos, hoy dia grande !


----------



## feps (4 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> A qué coño te estás refiriendo?



A que Ancelotti respeta demasiado a las vacas sagradas, y es completamente incapaz de alinear a un chaval de 19 años que corre por cuatro.


----------



## Paobas (4 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> A que Ancelotti respeta demasiado a las vacas sagradas, y es completamente incapaz de alinear a un chaval de 19 años que corre por cuatro.



Desgraciadamente, sí. Pero no dudes que Camavinga va a ser muy importante el próximo año.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> el manchester city y el liverpool son equipos *FISICOS*
> su calidad tecnica esta bien , es aceptable, pero ese no es su fuerte
> su fuerte es lo FISICO
> 
> ...



Poco que añadir. Bueno si, fue una suerte no salir de alli con la eliminatoria sentenciada.
Aun no estan los 11s confirmados o si? 

Si es asi y tenemos tractor aleman en el 11 espero que pronto empiece a hacer aguas para meter cambios cuanto antes.

Por otro lado si nos pintan la cara bien pintà por mucho que duela tendra su parte positiva si a Carletto lo relevan en verano.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 May 2022)

Contra el Shity en la ida sacastéis el coladero.

Si queréis aguantar la eliminatoria jubando así, Courtois y los palos van a tener que parar a el Shity.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> como me alegro de la eliminacion del VillaReal
> El hijo de puta de Fernando Roig es un secesionista lazi. Por eso al Madrid no le vende nada y al Barsa le pone el culo
> JODETE bastardo indepe
> 
> ...



yo anoche iba con el villarreal por el tema de eliminar a los putos ingleses
y por si el madrid pasase que le tocase mejor el villarreal que no el liverpool

pero vamos es de sobra conocido que el puto villarreal es un antimadrid clarisimo y un filial del VARsa Farsa
si encima ahora dices que su presidente es otro naziSSeparatista pues entonces alegria por su eliminacion

en cuanto a lo que decias de que se nos comen los ingleses
sigo diciendo que son basicamente equipos fisicos que es en lo que basan su juego
y que si se les planta cara con una alineacion fisica ellos se caen


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Poco que añadir. Bueno si, fue una suerte no salir de alli con la eliminatoria sentenciada.
> Aun no estan los 11s confirmados o si?
> 
> Si es asi y tenemos tractor aleman en el 11 espero que pronto empiece a hacer aguas para meter cambios cuanto antes.
> ...




es demencial que un kroos que dice que se retira el año que viene 2023 pueda ser titular en la semifinal de la champions

es demencial que un anceloti que dice que se quiere retirar ya (salvo que el madrid le siga contratando) siga siendo entrenador del real madrid

y es demencial que por culpa basicamente de estos dos mierdas
siendo el madrid superior al manchester city (lo es si el madrid sale con el fisico de los jovenes) pueda perder la eliminatoria y encima por goleada


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> yo anoche iba con el villarreal por el tema de eliminar a los putos ingleses
> y por si el madrid pasase que le tocase mejor el villarreal que no el liverpool
> 
> pero vamos es de sobra conocido que el puto villarreal es un antimadrid clarisimo y un filial del VARsa Farsa
> ...



En el caso del Liverpool..no dejarles correr


----------



## cebollo (4 May 2022)

Los mismos periodistas que del 4 de 5 del Real Madrid decían que la Champions eran pocos partidos y que lo importante es la liga están ahora diciendo que el Liverpool es la rehostía porque jugar tres finales en 5 temporadas es muchísimo.

El año pasado les eliminó el Madri y dijeron que era un equipo decadente.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (4 May 2022)

El de las portadas del As se ha lucido. Parece que Ancelotti se fuera a zampar a los jugadores en plan Saturno devorando a su hijo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 May 2022)

Dejando al márgen posibles majias potajias arbitrarias, si vemos un partido coladero como en la ida, lo normal es que, a partir del minuto 60, el aficionao comepipas comience a abandonar el Heztadio entre pitos y flautas.


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> es demencial que un kroos que dice que se retira el año que viene 2023 pueda ser titular en la semifinal de la champions
> 
> es demencial que un anceloti que dice que se quiere retirar ya (salvo que el madrid le siga contratando) siga siendo entrenador del real madrid
> 
> ...



No, si al final este equipo es el mejor del mundo con diferencia, ahora pones a un chaval de 19 y a Valverde y todo solucionado. Menos mal que muchos no sois entrenadores.


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> es demencial que un kroos que dice que se retira el año que viene 2023 pueda ser titular en la semifinal de la champions
> 
> es demencial que un anceloti que dice que se quiere retirar ya (salvo que el madrid le siga contratando) siga siendo entrenador del real madrid
> 
> ...



Hoy saldremos de dudas, pero no pinta BIEN.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 May 2022)

El Trampas tiene una misión imposipla hoy: dejar su portería a cero.

Y si se rompe el partido por todas partes, rezar a Courtois para que le salgan las cuentas.


----------



## MC33 (4 May 2022)

No hay nada que hacer.

A parte de lo de la defensa, del medio campo hacia delante vamos a salir con Casemiro, Kroos, Luka, VIni, Amego y Rodrigo

SI saliese con Cavaminga, Valverde, Casemiro y Luka y arriba el moro y uno de los dos nigros, tendríamos MUCHAS posibilidades de pasar.

Un Nigro para la banda izquierda y Bence a su bola, y Valverde entrando por la derecha dando coberturas a Carvajal.


Pilota Carleto, por tanto quizá veamos eso los ultimos 15 minutos de partido, cuando vayamos 2 o 3 goles abajo.


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> el manchester city y el liverpool son equipos *FISICOS*
> su calidad tecnica esta bien , es aceptable, pero ese no es su fuerte
> su fuerte es lo FISICO
> 
> ...



Mis Díez, nos meterán pronto gol y allí por el Minuto 70 o más meterá el imbécil de cancheloti a camavinga.

Pinta mal.

Si no tenemos una media que les desborde.

OJALÁ me equivoque.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

MC33 dijo:


> No hay nada que hacer.
> 
> A parte de lo de la defensa, del medio campo hacia delante vamos a salir con Casemiro, Kroos, Luka, VIni, Amego y Rodrigo
> 
> ...



Exacto. Y yo me cagare en SU PUTA MADRE. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Hoy es el gran dia.

El día que el imperio de Pepe gayola debe ser destruido.


Gayola el filósofo, aquel que se marchó al Bayern y no consiguió la champions con la mejor plantilla de la historia del equipo alemán.


Gayola el triunfador, que lleva 10 años con el presupuesto más alto de europa y no ha conseguido ganar la Champions.


También es tiempo de la UEFA y la FIFA que repite un sorteo y nos empareja contra los tres equipos estado y más ricos del mundo, que casualmente son los más beneficiados con el sistema actual de champions (Chelsea, PSG y City).


Creo que es factible que el Madrid llegue a la final, es cierto que el componente suerte está muy arraigado al Madrid este año, pero también es cierto que aunque les veas palmar 2-0 sabes que si existe un equipo capaz de remontarlo ese es el Madrid.


Por no hablar de que el Madrid el año pasado se quedó a un par de goles de llegar a la final y este año mínimo hemos alcanzado la semifinal, recordemos que lo hacemos con los 3 jugadores del centro del campo aviejados y sin poder llegar al ritmo físico de sus contrarios, con una defensa parcheada en el lateral derecho de forma habitual, sin delanteros suplentes de calidad y con un vinicius que si bien es muy importante para el equipo nunca llega a explotar en eso que suponian solo los periodistas, los demás sólo vemos una versión muy mejorada de robinho que a diferencia de este tiene la cualidad de querer aprender y de esa forma evolucionar, lo cual para nuestra plantilla actual no es poco.

Con todo es posible que si se produce una final con el real Madrid, sea la primera final que mi generación ve perder al real Madrid en champions.

Aunque ya sabemos que con el Madrid el troleo es arte.


----------



## Otrasvidas (4 May 2022)

En los primeros 15-20 minutos de cada parte hay que salir a comérselos, a menos que al comienzo de la segunda parte o antes de esa franja de tiempo en la primera mitad el marcador nos sea favorable.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 May 2022)

lo único que podría salvarros hoy es que el Shity de Guarrona venga a montar la tangana para defender la ventaja mínima y que las arbitrariedades soplen a favor de la majia potajia del cuernabeu


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hoy es el gran dia.
> 
> El día que el imperio de Pepe gayola debe ser destruido.
> 
> ...



Ya se encarga el gilipollas de cancheloti de facilitarle llegar a la final.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## spam (4 May 2022)

Pues sin tiempo para celebrar la liga ya estamos velando armas para otra velada ojalá que inolvidable. Tras el ascopena de la ida, un 4-3 es oro molido, solo hay que ver que a Guardiola no le cabe un pelo de gamba por la idem. Esta noche, busiana, 90minutimoltolongo y a seguir soñando. Vamos Real.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 May 2022)

Si ocurre la trajedia y el aficionao comepipas debe abandonar el heztadio en el minuto 50 entre pitos y flautas, siempre os quedará seguir montando la trifulca del pasillo y pidiendo la cabeza de er Cholo para superar vuestros problemitas maquillados con arbitrariedades.


----------



## xilebo (4 May 2022)

*Llegó el día*


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> es demencial que un kroos que dice que se retira el año que viene 2023 pueda ser titular en la semifinal de la champions
> 
> es demencial que un anceloti que dice que se quiere retirar ya (salvo que el madrid le siga contratando) siga siendo entrenador del real madrid
> 
> ...



Kroos + casemiro + modric a la vez valen para ganar al granada que es un equipo que deja jugar y no juega muy rapido o para ganar en casa a real sociedad o español, pero para este nivel o pones fisico o preparate a que te den un meneo.


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Kroos + casemiro + modric a la vez valen para ganar al granada que es un equipo que deja jugar y no juega muy rapido o para ganar en casa a real sociedad o español, pero para este nivel o pones fisico o preparate a que te den un meneo.



Es que eso es lo que muchos pensamos, van a entrar como aviones y veremos si no nos vamos con tres golitos en contra al descanso.

Jugar hoy con kroos es SUICIDARSE 

Luego el de la ceja meterá a camavinga y rodrigó cuando ya sea TARDE.

Y FIN. 

Luego saldrán los piperos del pedreTROLL a decir que NO PUDO SER. 







Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cebollo (4 May 2022)

No me fio nada de Orsato-Ceferin. Si en la primera parte ve amarilla Casemiro yo lo cambiaba al descanso.

Ayer el penalty que no le dan al Villarreal fue muy claro.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (4 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> No me fio nada de Orsato-Ceferin. Si en la primera parte ve amarilla Casemiro yo lo cambiaba al descanso.
> 
> Ayer el penalty que no le dan al Villarreal fue muy claro.



A mí no me parece penalty.


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> No me fio nada de Orsato-Ceferin. Si en la primera parte ve amarilla Casemiro yo lo cambiaba al descanso.
> 
> Ayer el penalty que no le dan al Villarreal fue muy claro.



Yo tengo miedo de AnCHOLOti.

Le temo más que a un nublado.

Y si ya juega kroos que fue TOPO de LA GUARRONA , la diarrea es imparable. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ironpipo (4 May 2022)

Kross va por decreto.
Cuando vaya el partido 0-2, sera cuando el abuelo abra los ojos, y ya veremos si hay tiempo de epica por 3 vez seguida en esta copa de Europa.


----------



## Ritalapollera (4 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El de las portadas del As se ha lucido. Parece que Ancelotti se fuera a zampar a los jugadores en plan Saturno devorando a su hijo.



En serio los SUBNORMALES acomplejados del patético no van a hacer pasillo? No pueden ser más fracasados y perdedores 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

El espíritu de la melodías sobrevuela el Bernabéu hoy.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (4 May 2022)

Hoy remontamos fijo, 3-1.


----------



## 11kjuan (4 May 2022)

Señores vengo del futuro.
El Real Madrid gana la 14 y después llega el guano mundial.

Es la última Champion que se celebra en el planeta tierra.
Cerrándose la cuadratura del círculo. No puedo decir más
Mis amos no lo permiten.

Si esta noche el real Madrid no pasa a la final, tengan por seguro que siniestras fuerzas conspiran en la oscuridad alterando el fino equilibrio entre espacio y tiempo


----------



## Mecanosfera (4 May 2022)

La Champions es una pasada como espectáculo, pero tantos nervios y tensión acaban con uno. Es increíble lo mucho que vivimos algo que, si lo piensas, es una chorrada. Yo me pongo nerviosismo, en serio.


----------



## 11kjuan (4 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> La Champions es una pasada como espectáculo, pero tantos nervios y tensión acaban con uno. Es increíble lo mucho que vivimos algo que, si lo piensas, es una chorrada. Yo me pongo nerviosismo, en serio.



Ser aficionado del Madrid es lo que tiene.

A mí, por ejemplo, la selección puede jugarse un mundial o Eurocopa que me dá igual, aunque toda España se pare.

Pero es jugar el Real Madrid y es sufrir como un gilipollas.
Sólo los que tienen ese sentimiento lo saben.

Puede ser una gilipollez, quién sabe.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 May 2022)

Ser afisionao comepipas es abandonar el heztadio cuernabeu en el minuto 50 de un partido de fúrbol


----------



## 11kjuan (4 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Ser afisionao comepipas es abandonar el heztadio cuernabeu en el minuto 50 de un partido de fúrbol



Que te calles ya, pesao.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (4 May 2022)




----------



## pr0orz1337 (4 May 2022)




----------



## pr0orz1337 (4 May 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (4 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


>



JARL


----------



## Linsecte2000 (4 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


>



Quién es esa pedazo de ZORRA???


----------



## pr0orz1337 (4 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> JARL



En el Chiricirco querían poner chortinas pizpis hasta que los forofos perdiésemos el sentido , pero la Ministra de Igualdac dijo que era machismo y opresión a la mujer, y lo han llenado de 'calbos'.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (4 May 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Quién es esa pedazo de ZORRA???



La chica de los deportes en Italia


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (4 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> La chica de los deportes en Italia



Aquí te ponen a la guas esa.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (4 May 2022)

Pvta pvta repvvvvvta


----------



## pr0orz1337 (4 May 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Aquí te ponen a la guas esa.



Aquí tenemos esto para que no cosifiquemos a la mujer.


----------



## Th89 (4 May 2022)




----------



## pr0orz1337 (4 May 2022)




----------



## xilebo (4 May 2022)

*El mayor error de Guardiola*

Vuelve al Bernabéu en unas semis de la *Champions*. En las de 2014, nada más caer con el *Bayern* por 1-0 en la ida, tuvo para la vuelta la peor idea de su carrera...


----------



## pr0orz1337 (4 May 2022)




----------



## petro6 (4 May 2022)

Me gustaría que pasáramos aunque sólo fuera por darle en los morros a todos los hijos de perra que están contra nosotros en el país, que son legión, y por supuesto para evitar que el drogadicto del país pequeñito tenga la mínima oportunidad de levantar una orejona después de haberse gastado casi 2000 kilos en fichajes desde que salió de la pocilga independentista.

PD que le den por culo al Villarreal.


----------



## ironpipo (4 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


>



Puta vida no ser furbolista para zumbarse "profesionales" de estas macho 



pr0orz1337 dijo:


> En el Chiricirco querían poner chortinas pizpis hasta que los forofos perdiésemos el sentido , pero la Ministra de Igualdac dijo que era machismo y opresión a la mujer, y lo han llenado de 'calbos'.



Es que esto a diario de madrugada perjudicaba a los tertulianos




Aunque la chiringuita actual también tiene un apretón gordo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> La chica de los deportes en Italia



¿Quien es la zorr...señorita?


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (4 May 2022)

Me cago en la puta con la chica de los deportes de Italia joder.
Que tengo una reunión ahora.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> La chica de los deportes en Italia


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 May 2022)




----------



## Paobas (4 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El Trampas tiene una misión imposipla hoy: dejar su portería a cero.
> 
> Y si se rompe el partido por todas partes, rezar a Courtois para que le salgan las cuentas.



Se te ve escocido últimamente. Colchonero? Échate pomadita para superar los 4 años seguidos largándoos de Champions (Lisboa y Milán están ahí) y reza para que no haya una quinta y sexta vez.

Culé? Celebra el 0-4 y no te quemes con el humo de la Xavineta, tonto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> La chica de los deportes en Italia




Nuestra melodías no tiene nada que envidiar


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Se te ve escocido últimamente. Colchonero? Échate pomadita para superar los 4 años seguidos largándoos de Champions (Lisboa y Milán están ahí) y reza para que no haya una quinta y sexta vez.
> 
> Culé? Celebra el 0-4 y no te quedes con el humo de la Xavineta, tonto.



Si la majia potajia arbitraria vuelve a soplar en el heztadio cuernabeu...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Me informan de que si el Madrid cae eliminado se anunciará el fichaje de gran mamadou.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 May 2022)

Si cae eliminao se pedirá la cabesa der Cholo


----------



## pr0orz1337 (4 May 2022)




----------



## Walter Sobchak (4 May 2022)

No se a vosotros, pero a mi ya me burbujea el escroto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 May 2022)

Esta es española y sigue al Madrí. Un poco feminazi eso sí.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 May 2022)

Hoy gran follada x parte de Gaydiola


----------



## NRW_Observer (4 May 2022)

Soy optimista. El desafío es grande, pero creo que pasamos.

Si nos adelantamos está hecho porque al shitty le van a temblar las piernas.


----------



## Cuqui (4 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


>



Esto es de hoy?


----------



## Charlatan (4 May 2022)

no pueden juagar siempre equipos ingleses las finales.......veo un penarty y expursion en el minuto 2,a favor del generalisimo...digo del madrit-


----------



## ironpipo (4 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Esto es de hoy?



No aún 
La cita es a las 19:00


----------



## ironpipo (4 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Enserio Se apellida MELONI?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (4 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Esta es española y sigue al Madrí. Un poco feminazi eso sí.



Tiene la mirada de las mil denuncias por viogen.


----------



## Edu.R (4 May 2022)

El Real Madrid tendrá sus 20-30 minutos de "ventana de oportunidad", y el resto habrá que sufrir.

No sé si serán de salida o con 0-2 en el minuto 70. Pero en esos "minutos de glamour" estará la clave.


----------



## ironpipo (4 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> La chica de los deportes en Italia



Está reñida la cosa en Italia, tan malo es su fútbol que sólo suben audiencia poniendo conejas top a retransmitir Los partidos 





Ya podían tomar nota aquí cagoen lamar


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 May 2022)

La majia potajia arbitraria hará todo lo posible por meter a El Trampas en la final. Eso lo sabe to uropa.

El problemo es que el coladero de El Trampas cada vez se lo ponen más complicao a los que asen la majia potajia


----------



## pr0orz1337 (4 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Esto es de hoy?



Sip


----------



## HDR (4 May 2022)

La estrategia del Madrid debe ser sencilla hoy: Dominio apabullante desde el primer minuto hasta haber marcado varios goles.

Si dejan que el City tenga 10 minutos buenos en el Bernabéu, se acomodarán, y a partir de ahí será mucho más difícil.

Estos partidos los gana el que tiene claro qué debe hacer, y sin complicarse tontamente.

Carletto, 4-4-2 o me cuelo en el Kremlin y le doy al botón rojo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Si cae eliminao se pedirá la cabesa der Cholo




Quién te envía?.
De qué año vienes?.
Cuales son tu coordenadas?.
Hace cuánto que conoces a skinett???


----------



## The Replicant (4 May 2022)

Benzema ya ha empezado a hacer vudu con el portero del City

taluecs


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Ser aficionado del Madrid es lo que tiene.
> 
> A mí, por ejemplo, la selección puede jugarse un mundial o Eurocopa que me dá igual, aunque toda España se pare.
> 
> ...



Jajaja me has recordado cuando España se jugo con italia el pase a la final de la euro contra alemania... Creo que fueron a la tanda de penaltis...digo creo porque recuerdo que mi compañero de piso con quien lo estaba viendo lo recuerdo todo nervioso y el me miraba flipando ....PORQUE ME ESTABA QUEDANDO DORMIDO.....    la coja me la sudaba incluso cuando ganaba...cuñaooooo!!!


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


>



MECAGO EN SAN DIOS
A PELO CON FVRIA


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Nuestra melodías nos manda fuerzas y ánimos!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> MECAGO EN SAN DIOS
> A PELO CON FVRIA




Que haces aquí filetes?

Cada día pienso más que en realidad eres del Madrid...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Tiene la mirada de las mil denuncias por viogen.



te miro y te denuncio!


----------



## Cuqui (4 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quién te envía?.
> De qué año vienes?.
> Cuales son tu coordenadas?.
> Hace cuánto que conoces a skinett???



Tiene que ser una de las primeras unidades que creo skynet, no tiene otra explicacion. No pasaria la itv por las luces. 
No le responde ni jesucristo y ahi sigue machacando con el mismo mensaje insulso y vacio, tu y yo debemos de ser los unicos que no lo tenemos en ignoraditos. Y no creo que nos den un premio.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nuestra melodías nos manda fuerzas y ánimos!!!



e socmo la diosa atenea de los caballeros del zodiaco. su aura VIRGINAL nos inspira


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> e socmo la diosa atenea de los caballeros del zodiaco. su aura VIRGINAL nos inspira






#melodiasandrealmadrid


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Tiene que ser una de las primeras unidades que creo skynet, no tiene otra explicacion. No pasaria la itv por las luces.
> No le responde ni jesucristo y ahi sigue machacando con el mismo mensaje insulso y vacio, tu y yo debemos de ser los unicos que no lo tenemos en ignoraditos. Y no creo que nos den un premio.




Creo que lo as resumido muy bien


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> #melodiasandrealmadrid



Quien es esta impresionante jaca.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 May 2022)

Coño, la de los gorilas.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 May 2022)

bueno entro a hilo a ver el especial 24x7 de los foreros previo al partido y me lo encuentro todo lleno de fotos de mujeres enseñanado carne que parece el onlyfnas. 

muy mal.


----------



## NRW_Observer (4 May 2022)

2 horas y poco para la batalla. Qué putos nervios.

vamoooos!!!!


----------



## Th89 (4 May 2022)

La tarde libre y en vez de aprovecharla estoy dando vueltas por mi casa de los nervios.

Que lleguen las 21 YA.


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)




----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

no tenia estos nervios desde la semifinal contra el Borussia Dortmund del 98
sí soy biejo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> no tenia estos nervios desde la semifinal contra el Borussia Dortmund del 98
> sí soy biejo




Joder, recuerdo de crío ver la denigrancia de la porteria    


Con eliminar al PSG estaba ya realizados los deberes, todo lo demás un extra, eso sí, después de la competición que estamos viendo por parte del Madrid que menos que llegar a la final.


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

juegan los de siempre
El cojo Casimiro
El agüelo Kroos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Set Up @Obiwanchernobil :

Pack refrescantes Hola colas 33 centimos la unidad.

3 deliciosas bolsas de cortezas de cerdo y gorrino DIA 83 céntimos la unidad.

Aceitunas negras marca "serpis" de gran textura a 1.03 la unidad.

Otra lata de sabrosas aceitunas con anchoas premiun marca "saborea cada DIA" 1.14 euros la unidad.


----------



## Tubiegah (4 May 2022)

Es la primera vez que estoy nerBioso en toda la temporada. 
Y eso suele significar palmatoria


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

El destino está escrito...

Veo a bale saliendo los últimos diez minutos contra el Liverpool en la final liandose a chilenazos


----------



## ironpipo (4 May 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> bueno entro a hilo a ver el especial 24x7 de los foreros previo al partido y me lo encuentro todo lleno de fotos de mujeres enseñanado carne que parece el onlyfnas.
> 
> muy mal.



Hay que rebajar la tensión coño!


----------



## Th89 (4 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> no tenia estos nervios desde la semifinal contra el Borussia Dortmund del 98
> sí soy biejo



8 años tenía yo y recuerdo como si fuera ayer lo de la portería


----------



## Edu.R (4 May 2022)

Yo estoy nervioso, pero 7/10. Quiero decir, obviamente es poder acceder a una final, pero no es lo de 1998 o 2014, que hacía años que no te veías en una así.

El año pasado fue parecido, solo que este año ha habido tanta épica que "apetece más".

Lo de la porteria yo tenía 10 años y teníamos la tv con el carrusel de la SER. Mi padre nunca me dejaba acostarme más tarde de las 11... ese día si que me dejó.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> no tenia estos nervios desde la semifinal contra el Borussia Dortmund del 98
> sí soy biejo



Yo estaba en el campo ese día. Fue una cosa hiper demigrante. Nos deberían haber dado por perdido ese partido por paquismo extremo.


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

La Jenni también nos manda sus ánimos a los madridistas:


----------



## ironpipo (4 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Es la primera vez que estoy nerBioso en toda la temporada.
> Y eso suele significar palmatoria



Estamos todos igual
Yo creo que es por que somos seres racionales, sabemos que el equipo es el que es, el entrenador es como es y la épica en algún momento no va a ser suficiente, y aún así si hay alguien capaz de desafiar la lógica es el real madrid, de ahí los nervios tontos que sentimos.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 May 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Hay que rebajar la tensión coño!



no! 
estais desperdiciando vuestro CHI que se os va al pito. ahora mismo deberiaís estar concentrando el CHI todos para que benzemá haga una MEGA GENKI-DAMA que arrase al portero, a la defensa, la portería y medio fondo y den el partido por ganado al madrid 20-0 por fallecimiento de media plantilla del city.

Pai-Mei lo dijo.


----------



## ironpipo (4 May 2022)

Para el que quiera ver la llegada del equipo, aquí la señal en directo de realmadridTV








Real Madrid TV Online (Directo) | Real Madrid C.F.


Todo el contenido de Real Madrid Televisión en directo en la página web oficial del Real Madrid: entrevistas, análisis, debate…




www.realmadrid.com


----------



## mad2012 (4 May 2022)

CMK + Valverde. Bye bye Champions.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Pues yo creo que me importaba más el partido contra el PSG por el bocachancla del mohamed, todo lo de la super liga, la prepotencia de los mamadous y el rollo del fichaje de mbappe.

Este estaría, al menos este año, en otro escalón diferente, pero si, ganar a Pepe gayola es especial, aunque ya le.henos ganado tanto como entrenador del Bayer como del City.

Lo que ocurre es que esta champions está siendo muy especial por no decir que es la del Madrid de las troleadas infinitas.

El Madrid debe marcar dos goles y que el City solo le meta uno, y apunta a ser algo difícil, el empate clasifica a Pepe gayola.
Sigo diciendo que me parece el rival más accesible que hemos tenido, es relativamente fácil acerles gol si se tiene calidad arriba.

Además y no es tontería, el real Madrid es el único equipo "clásico" que aguanta el tirón contra los equipos inflados estos, es la última cara e icono contra este tipo de futbol, ni Bayer, Milán, Inter, AJAX, Juve, Barcelona han aguantado como exponentes de equipos clásicos europeos.

ROCIADAS ilimitadas madrileñas!!!!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 May 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> bueno entro a hilo a ver el especial 24x7 de los foreros previo al partido y me lo encuentro todo lleno de fotos de mujeres enseñanado carne que parece el onlyfnas.
> 
> muy mal.



Unas pajas previas nunca vienen mal.


----------



## xilebo (4 May 2022)

¡Ya tenemos el once oficial del Real Madrid!

Los elegidos por Ancelotti son: *Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Nacho, Mendy; Modric, Casemiro, Kroos, Valverde; Benzema y Vinicius.*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 May 2022)

mad2012 dijo:


> CMK + Valverde. Bye bye Champions.



4-4-2. 4-3-3 con el Shitty sería un suicidio con su 4-5-1.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (4 May 2022)

*Otra noche mágica del rey de Europa*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues yo creo que me importaba más el partido contra el PSG por el bocachancla del mohamed, todo lo de la super liga, la prepotencia de los mamadous y el rollo del fichaje de mbappe.
> 
> Este estaría, al menos este año, en otro escalón diferente, pero si, ganar a Pepe gayola es especial, aunque ya le.henos ganado tanto como entrenador del Bayer como del City.
> 
> ...



Cuidado que Hucha solo ha perdido 1 vez en champions en el bernabeu.

Como buen culé, este es uno de tus dioses.


----------



## xilebo (4 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> 4-4-2. 4-3-3 con el Shitty sería un suicidio con su 4-5-1.



Pues con valverde titular, creo q sera un 4-4-2


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (4 May 2022)

Me acabo de tomar la tensión. 17-12. Si tengo un poco de cuidado llego a la prórroga.

¡Vamoooooooos!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Set Up @Obiwanchernobil :
> 
> Pack refrescantes Hola colas 33 centimos la unidad.
> 
> ...



Veo que estás en plan lonchafinista.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues con valverde titular, creo q sera un 4-4-2



Por eso. El Shitty juega con 5 o incluso 6 centrocampistas y por eso domina el centro del campo. Jugar solo con 3 sería regalarles la pelota.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (4 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> La Champions es una pasada como espectáculo, pero tantos nervios y tensión acaban con uno. Es increíble lo mucho que vivimos algo que, si lo piensas, es una chorrada. Yo me pongo nerviosismo, en serio.



En mi caso, hay ocasiones en las que no soy capaz de ver el.partido entero, por miedo a tener un infarto o romper el mobiliario doméstico


----------



## spam (4 May 2022)

EMPIEZA LA BUSIANA


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Cuanta gente hay no??.
En una de estas los caballos se pone nerviosos y la lian.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cuanta gente hay no??.
> En una de estas los caballos se pone nerviosos y la lian.



Confiesa que en tu comedor tienes uno de estos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Confiesa que en tu comedor tienes uno de estos
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Veamos compañero madrileño, como bien sabes soy un profundo defensor de las costumbres catalanas, huevos Kinder, cacaolat...

Pero tal vez estás últimas imágenes me parezcan algo...no sé cómo describirlo, como que me producen un poco de rechazo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Set Up @Obiwanchernobil :
> 
> Pack refrescantes Hola colas 33 centimos la unidad.
> 
> ...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Veamos compañero madrileño, como bien sabes soy un profundo defensor de las costumbres catalanas, huevos Kinder, cacaolat...
> 
> Pero tal vez estás últimas imágenes me parezcan algo...no sé cómo describirlo, como que me producen un poco de rechazo.



Eso dicen todos.


----------



## feps (4 May 2022)

Tuvo mérito llegar hasta semifinales y ganar la Liga. Lástima no tener un entrenador con cojones. A ver el año que viene con Mbappé.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (4 May 2022)

Yo estoy con estos, salvo que la bolsa es blanca y no gris:


----------



## _Suso_ (4 May 2022)

Se me pone la gallina de piel.

Hablando de gastronomía yo tengo para tan grande evento, papas arrugadas con mojo, queso de cabra de Fuerteventura y chorizo ibérico que pillé en Navacerrada cuando fui hace un mes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Yo estoy con estos, salvo que la bolsa es blanca y no gris:




Joder creia que ponía coños


----------



## Edu.R (4 May 2022)

Yo ya estoy listo


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (4 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder creia que ponía coños



Lo he comprado por eso mismo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Joder es que es lo que os digo, están conectando en Movistar con el Bernabéu, se ve a los jardineros con el césped....no será mejor poner unas jacas con pompones bailando que ver a los señores estos del césped??.


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> ¡Ya tenemos el once oficial del Real Madrid!
> 
> Los elegidos por Ancelotti son: *Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Nacho, Mendy; Modric, Casemiro, Kroos, Valverde; Benzema y Vinicius.*



Estará muy jodido, van a entrar como aviones.

Puto AnCHOLOti y puto kroos.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Están el valdano y el otro argentino ese de saldo que debe costar poco que haga los comentarios porque no le conoce ni su puta madre, falta el que decía que Modric no era jugador para el Madrid y el Benito cocaínas con sus rigurosos análisis.

Hostia tu está el friki ese que se esparce a Macario con gafas que da el fútbol internacional.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (4 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder es que es lo que os digo, están conectando en Movistar con el Bernabéu, se ve a los jardineros con el césped....no será mejor poner unas jacas con pompones bailando que ver a los señores estos del césped??.



... luego que si los jóvenes prefieren YouTube... 

Tito Floren ¡¡la Melodias y coristas antes de los partidos y en el entreacto!!


----------



## Lake (4 May 2022)

Qué pretende Carletto con su inmovilismo , esa especie de catenaccio de las vacas sagradas ? presumiblemente sus días están contados ( no querrá seguir otro año aburriendo a las ovejas ) . Acaso tiene algo que perder si arriesga aunque sea mínimamente ? 
Nos encontramos ante otro tour de force del fútbol-espectáculo  , no se si es tan peor el cholismo con sus sucias tretas que esta monotonía previsible en el antaño feudo del "miedo escénico" .


----------



## Paobas (4 May 2022)

Vienes del futuro y ya estamos eliminados!?


----------



## HDR (4 May 2022)

El Real Madrid ya vio cómo sufría el City en la ida cuando se hacían según qué cosas.

Está todo inventado ya. Si tienen las cosas claras, ganarán.


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Tuvo mérito llegar hasta semifinales y ganar la Liga. Lástima no tener un entrenador con cojones. A ver el año que viene con Mbappé.



Veremos mañana los piperos de pedreTROLL que dicen.

Puta madre que parió al italiano con esa media.

Va a morir con kroos, nos meterán al menos DOS GOLES antes del descanso. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Madre mía , pasan de la Charo rubia esta a la señora mayor teñida, joder con el vomistar, anda que nos alegran con una buena jaca....


----------



## Lake (4 May 2022)

Guardiola dando palmaditas y apoyendose física y emocionalmente en un compañero técnico del City en estos momentos en las pantallas...
bochornosa exclusiva de Burbuja


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Unas pajas previas nunca vienen mal.



así no se puede. 

y encima el DIAVOLO sale con la CMK... en el minuto 15 nos han vuelto a meter dos chicharros. me voy a hacer un señor PAJOTE


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Bueno!! Ya han conectado con el cocainas y el "Modric no es jugador para el Madrid".


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 May 2022)

Yo tengo puesto estos mierdas


----------



## fachacine (4 May 2022)

¡¡¡VAMOS HOSTIA, SOMOS EL MADRID!!! VAMOS A DARLE PLACER A GUARDIOLONA, *VAMOS A DARLE POR EL CULO*, HOSTIA YA


----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 May 2022)

audio 4 la autentica saluc y solo oyes piperos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Están el valdano y el otro argentino ese de saldo que debe costar poco que haga los comentarios porque no le conoce ni su puta madre, falta el que decía que Modric no era jugador para el Madrid y el Benito cocaínas con sus rigurosos análisis.
> 
> Hostia tu está el friki ese que se esparce a Macario con gafas que da el fútbol internacional.



El cocaínas está con el calbo ahora.


----------



## fachacine (4 May 2022)

Joder Kroos titular me cago en los muertos de Chicleto


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (4 May 2022)

Enlaceeeeeee, dadme un enlaceeeeee...


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 May 2022)

El calvo indepe va a por todas


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 May 2022)

Regarder Real Madrid Manchester City streaming live Real Madrid vs Manchester City streaming direct


Suivez Real Madrid Manchester City Streaming HD Voir Real Madrid vs Manchester City Live direct Real Madrid vs Manchester City liens streaming pour regarder le match



www.streamonsport06.xyz


----------



## feps (4 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Veremos mañana los piperos de pedreTROLL que dicen.
> 
> Puta madre que parió al italiano con esa media.
> 
> ...



Y luego lo quitará para meter a Camavinga. Es una pena porque en este partido se podría llegar a la final, pero los técnicos acomodaticios prefieren pecar de prudentes.

Yo conque el City meta menos de tres, ya firmo.


----------



## HDR (4 May 2022)

__





SoccerStreams.net - The official reddit soccer streams


Soccer Streams is the official replacement for reddit soccer streams, The best quality soccer streaming links available for all leagues and world Cup football streams!




redi1.soccerstreams.net


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 May 2022)

Pasamos con gol de Kroos. De nada,


----------



## ccc (4 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo ya estoy listo



Ayuda algo? No me refiero al partido de hoy, sino al "relajar" y "tranquilizar",...,para dormir, quizas? lo digo porque ultimamente tardo 2 horas en dormirme y al dia siguiente aun estoy mas cansado.


----------



## feps (4 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Yo tengo puesto estos mierdas



Pedrerol, entre la lluvia y el aceite, no sé cómo no se resbala.

Cómo van a gozar hoy CarmeBarceló y compañía.


----------



## Gorrión (4 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Pasamos con gol de Kroos. De nada,



Está clarísimo, pero se les ha metido en la cabeza que va hacer el mismo partido que el otro día fuera de su posición y de ahí no los sacas a los mongolos.

En fin, son robots.


----------



## el ruinas II (4 May 2022)

kroos titular, carletto hijo de puta


----------



## xilebo (4 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Pasamos con gol de Kroos. De nada,



Uno positivo con Kross ! ya se que no esta en su mejor momento, pero ancelotti va a morir con sus ideas y jugadores CMK, es lo que hay


----------



## ccc (4 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Yo estoy con estos, salvo que la bolsa es blanca y no gris:



Joder, a mi se me ha olvidado pillar algunas de mis botellas de vino de casa de la ex: Hoy seria un buen momento para saborear un reserva


----------



## Cuqui (4 May 2022)

filets dijo:


>



VENENO PARA EL ALMA


----------



## Lake (4 May 2022)

Yo quiero que gane el Madrit y que el City estrelle el balón en el poste en el último minuto , para alejar suspicacias , ya que con esta archiconocida alineación está el pescado vendido tácticamente , y Guardiola será muchas cosas ( entre ellas maricón y pesetero ) , pero es buen estratega !


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 May 2022)

Coño acabo de ir al chino a por pipas y me veo una bolsa de fritos de las pequeñas a 50 centimos


----------



## _Suso_ (4 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Ayuda algo? No me refiero al partido de hoy, sino al "relajar" y "tranquilizar",...,para dormir, quizas? lo digo porque ultimamente tardo 2 horas en dormirme y al dia siguiente aun estoy mas cansado.



Yo el año pasado tuve serios problemas para dormir debido al estrés del curro, me despertaba a las cuatro y no me quedaba dormido y empecé a tomar las pastillas de dormidina y me funcionó del carajo, eso sí, no me parece algo para usar siempre, sólo en momentos muy puntuales.


----------



## Th89 (4 May 2022)

A ver si Calvini hace su magia diciendo que palmamos.

Hay que contragafear a Roncero y su séquito de subnormales.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 May 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Yo el año pasado tuve serios problemas para dormir debido al estrés del curro, me despertaba a las cuatro y no me quedaba dormido y empecé a tomar las pastillas de dormidina y me funcionó del carajo, eso sí, no me parece algo para usar siempre, sólo en momentos muy puntuales.



A mí ya no me sirve ni eso.


----------



## circus maximus (4 May 2022)

Hola amegos del madric, aquí puntual a la cita. Hoy nos vamos a DE REIL 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

*VROOOOOOOOOOOTAL*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Joder siguen con las lonas esas mierdosas???


Cuidado que salimos con Ignacio el cumplidor, que ya sabemos que la rapidez no es una de sus cualidades.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 May 2022)

Joder que coñazo de previo de timostar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder siguen con las lonas esas mierdosas???
> 
> 
> Cuidado que salimos con Ignacio el cumplidor, que ya sabemos que la rapidez no es una de sus cualidades.



Claro. Tapan el hueco donde irá el césped.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder siguen con las lonas esas mierdosas???
> 
> 
> Cuidado que salimos con Ignacio el cumplidor, que ya sabemos que la rapidez no es una de sus cualidades.



¿Tu nuevo apartamento te queda muy lejos del Bernabéu?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

El acelloti tiene más pelo con 80 que yo el cabron.

Él Modric con los millones que tiene ya se podía arreglar los piños.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Tu nuevo apartamento te queda muy lejos del Bernabéu?




Que apartamento??

Yo estoy en aquí en las ramblas como siempre en el bar de mi amigo Federico Pujol.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 May 2022)

Bueno, me he puesto ya a los mierdas de la cope.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que apartamento??
> 
> Yo estoy en aquí en las ramblas como siempre en el bar de mi amigo Federico Pujol.



  Claro claro. Vigila la cartera.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Claro claro. Vigila la cartera.




Nah hombre, la zona ya no está como hace unos años, ahora toda la gentuza se ha ido desplazandose hacia la zona de tarrasa


----------



## Xequinfumfa (4 May 2022)

Tengo un trancazo que me muero...pero aquí estamos. 

Pase lo que pase, hala Madrid.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

La baldosa babosa o como coño se llame lleva un pedo curioso.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 May 2022)

Menuda mierda de voz tiene la paula badosa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nah hombre, la zona ya no está como hace unos años, ahora toda la gentuza se ha ido desplazandose hacia la zona de tarrasa



Pues les queda un poco lejos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 May 2022)

2-2 Nos quedamos en la orilla.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Menuda mierda de voz tiene la paula badosa



No me cae bien. Mira que la otra me cae mal pero es que esta es peor.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 May 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Tengo un trancazo que me muero...pero aquí estamos.
> 
> Pase lo que pase, hala Madrid.



Yo también. Y un buen resfriado también he pillado. El cambio de tiempo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 May 2022)

joder que nervios
estoy peor que en un examen trascendental
-->


----------



## Lake (4 May 2022)

Valdano en su salsa más feliz que unas pascuas en el Bernabéu . Parece que ya han ganado la Champions según se deduce de su expresión de viejo zorro italoporteño .

badosa tiene una voz profunda de sexsymbol , esperemos que no le acosen demasiado los viejos verdes por ahí en el palco.


----------



## PORRON (4 May 2022)

POR LA FE, POR LA PATRIA, LAS BANDERAS EN ALTO. HALA MADRID VIVA ESPAÑA VIVA EL PUEBLO ESPAÑOL.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Bueno, comienzan las noches de ROCIADAS madrileñas !!!!!!

Vamos joder, a por el Pepe gayola!!!


----------



## IVNP71 (4 May 2022)

Apelando al miedo escénico del Bernabéu en momentos como estos, apelando al ADN de la Champions, apelando al espíritu de Juanito, apelando al jugador número 12 al público del Bernabéu.Hasta el final vamos Real!!!
Gane o pierda siempre Real Madrid!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Yo solo quiero que se joda el calbo 
Porque ha vuelto a dejar a kroos el intocable dando por culo todo el partido


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Como puede ser que te cobren 20 euros al mes por el canal de champions y te pongan anuncios los desgraciados estos???


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 May 2022)

Lake dijo:


> Valdano en su salsa más feliz que unas pascuas en el Bernabéu . Parece que ya han ganado la Champions según se deduce de su expresión de viejo zorro italoporteño .



Eso son los 4 gintonics que lleva encima jajaja, mira que es campechano el tio, era mi vecino cuando entrenaba en Tenerife.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Viva España y viva la republica catalana popular!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tubiegah (4 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Eso son los 4 gintonics que lleva encima jajaja, mira que es campechano el tio, era mi vecino cuando entrenaba en Tenerife.



lo siento, me lo imagino en una reunión de vecinos y buffff


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (4 May 2022)

Vamosssd Joderrrr!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Como puede ser que te cobren 20 euros al mes por el canal de champions y te pongan anuncios los desgraciados estos???



A mí no me cuadra. Que bajen sueldos los hijosdeputa.


----------



## Chichimango (4 May 2022)

Venga, palante y a campeonar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 May 2022)

Bueno, me pongo los airpods y me voy. Luego vengo a la 1 a cagarme en dios.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> lo siento, me lo imagino en una reunión de vecinos y buffff



Si yo te contara historias, el utillero del Tenerife era el tipico tio que estaba ahi por 4 duros todo el dia por el salario minimo de pequeño en el estadio, el tio le dio toda la prima de la clasificacion a uefa al utillero y un coche.


----------



## fachacine (4 May 2022)

La pancarta de Benzema es muy Paco


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (4 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> La pancarta de Benzema es muy Paco



Parece Ábalos


----------



## Silluzollope (4 May 2022)

Vamos señores, no va más.


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> La pancarta de Benzema es muy Paco



Parece Ortega y Pacheco no me jodas


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (4 May 2022)

Ya estamos otra vez de abracitos con la Pepa... Mecagoendios


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 May 2022)

Que mierda de tifo  se nota que los piperos no estan acostumbrados a esto


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

Que nadie se lo pierda


https://redditt.footybite.cc/event/real-madrid-manchester-city-live-stream/864193


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Jajjaaja pitando a los negros arrodillados


----------



## petro6 (4 May 2022)

A por el drogadicto chupapollas..vamosssss


----------



## Charlatan (4 May 2022)

militao y nacho no pueden llevar al madrid a la final...es imposible.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 May 2022)

En madrid solo se arrodillan ante DIOS


----------



## xilebo (4 May 2022)

*Ya es el día*


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (4 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> En madrid solo se arrodillan ante DIOS



Dios viste de blanco y se arrodilla ante Su Florentineza


----------



## Tubiegah (4 May 2022)

puto casemiro me cago en su puta madre la temporada de mierda que lleva


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Vamos hostia!!!!!


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Ya empiezan fallando joder... Y eso que es el bueno


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 May 2022)

YA NOS HAN VACUNAO?


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> YA NOS HAN VACUNAO?



Todavía no.


Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Que lento casimiro


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Kroos ni la esta oliendo... Ya está sobrando 
Y Casemiro repartiendo ya


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 May 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Kroos ni la esta oliendo... Ya está sobrando
> Y Casemiro repartiendo ya



No se podia saber


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que lento casimiro



Y Modric esta tocandola poco.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Kroos ni la esta oliendo... Ya está sobrando
> Y Casemiro repartiendo ya



Lo esperado. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

Los minvtos iniciales van a ser muy dvros


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Ya está guarreando el partido Pepe gayola...


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ya está guarreando el partido Pepe gayola...



Pero su futbol no era magia y joga bonito?


----------



## Edu.R (4 May 2022)

Guardiola y sus valors.


----------



## Gorrión (4 May 2022)

Casemiro es subnormal


----------



## Señor Moscoso (4 May 2022)

Como se nota la mano de Guardiloca las ratas ya provocando y luego revolcándose por el suelo


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Pero si le ha dado un guantazo joder


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

Comenzamos bien, algvno se pierde la final


----------



## petro6 (4 May 2022)

El meadrogas los ha aleccionado bien. Made in Masía. Hijo de perra.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

Veo tenso a Militao,miedo me da...


----------



## artemis (4 May 2022)

Acabo de llegar, esta mi hamijo @Pericoburbujista ha hecho alguna predicción? Va que tengo bet365 echando humo


----------



## Tubiegah (4 May 2022)

no superamos su presión ni de coña


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Hoy el Moro no está fino.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Otra vez Benzema cagandola o que


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> no superamos su presión ni de coña



Con esta media? Ni loco 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## artemis (4 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos hostia!!!!!



SI JODER SI, HASTA EL REFERENTE CULÉ AQUI


----------



## Linsecte2000 (4 May 2022)

Qué coño hace Tonia Cros en el 11 titular???


----------



## Lake (4 May 2022)

Ritmo fuerte de entrada por parte del City , se supone que para agotar al geriátrico centro del campo merengue. Pero no son el PSG de París ni el Chelsea corriendo .


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 May 2022)

El balon que le pasan a Benzema es una papa


----------



## Chichimango (4 May 2022)

Tampoco hay que volverse locos, con un gol empatamos la eliminatoria.


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Tampoco hay que volverse locos, con un gol empatamos la eliminatoria.



Por eso hay que meterlo primero.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> no superamos su presión ni de coña



Como la aguanten todo el partido el asunto está feo el tema...


----------



## petro6 (4 May 2022)

Hoy es el día ideal para una Militada, espero equivocarme.


----------



## HArtS (4 May 2022)

¿Por qué Ancelotti insiste con poner a Kroos y exiliar a la banda derecha a Valverde?

Tenía que jugar Camavinga y hacer un rombo: Casemiro, Valverde, Camavinga, Modric.


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Veis como están buscando a kroos?



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Kroos solo está para pasar de banda a banda ni defiende ni ostias


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Kroos solo está para pasar de banda a banda ni defiende ni ostias



Pases horizontales.

Kroos.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Veo tenso a Militao,miedo me da...




Yo también, pero creo que tiene desconfianza con Ignacio.


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Kroos solo está para pasar de banda a banda ni defiende ni ostias



Pases horizontales.

Kroos.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 May 2022)

ningun link funciona,,como se nota


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

Poco a poco se ve que la intensidad de ellos les supera,esto está para la kcm de hace 5 años,con la actual en cualquier momento nos clavan uno...


----------



## Chichimango (4 May 2022)

De momento estamos defendiendo mejor que en la ida, a estas alturas ya nos había clavado dos.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (4 May 2022)

Futbol prehistoric de posesió y unocerismo de Guardiloca y nosotros a este ritmo no tenemos mucho que hacer, Kroos no pinta nada si no la tenemos y vamos a jugar balón a vinicius y transiciones rápidas para qué lo queremos si no presiona ni a su sombra


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Kroos mirándolas y Casimiro a subido a presionar una y no ha podido bajar...


----------



## artemis (4 May 2022)

Parece que no está @Pericoburbujista le han debido poner la pastilla debajo de la lengua y le han mandado a la cama, puto geriátrico, ni el fútbol les dejan ver...


----------



## Silluzollope (4 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ningun link funciona,,como se nota



Eso es que no sabes buscar….


----------



## fachacine (4 May 2022)

Kroos y Casemiro dos rémoras, quiero a Camavinga y Rodrygo ya


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Joder ya llevan tres falladas  se huele mal la cosa


----------



## Octubrista (4 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Kroos mirándolas y Casimiro a subido a presionar una y no ha podido bajar...



Kroos puede jugar con Bale en el equipo de prejubilados.


----------



## HArtS (4 May 2022)

Mi porra: Real Madrid 4-1 Manchester City.

(Es broma).


----------



## petro6 (4 May 2022)

Cago en Dios tirad entre los tres palos¡'¡'¡


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ningun link funciona,,como se nota





https://redditt.footybite.cc/event/real-madrid-manchester-city-live-stream/864193


----------



## xilebo (4 May 2022)

Puuffff paradon de courtais ahora


----------



## HArtS (4 May 2022)

Muchos no recuerdan pero en el 0-4 al Bayern Kroos fue titular y una de las claves del resultado. Ese día Guardiola metió una especie de doble pivote con Schweinsteiger y Kroos, en resumen nadie defendía en el Bayern y el Madrid aprovechó eso.


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Casi cae el primero para ellos. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Jojo al menos la jirafa está fina... Y militar cagandola


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Encurtidos salvando nos, y como apuntábamos militao ha salido mal


----------



## Chichimango (4 May 2022)

Y tres llegaditas con peligro, buen partido del Madrid por ahora. 

Va a haber que sudar sangre, pero eso ya lo sabíamos.


----------



## petro6 (4 May 2022)

Pues eso, la Militada,


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

Estoy temblando de lo fácil que es estar en el área del Madrit


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

Lo que digo,no pueden con la intensidad,empiezan a trotar y atrás hay huecos por todas partes...

Ellos no dejan circular el balón cómodo ni de broma


----------



## Octubrista (4 May 2022)

Curtois ya el mejor.


----------



## artemis (4 May 2022)

El pequeño canguro va con el bigote de Adolf?


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Estoy temblando de lo fácil que es estar en el área del Madrit



Porque tu media es débil.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 May 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Acabo de llegar, esta mi hamijo @Pericoburbujista ha hecho alguna predicción? Va que tengo bet365 echando humo



Hola Gordo...

Acabo de llegar... Pasa el Madric.... Esto es lo que hay...


----------



## Tubiegah (4 May 2022)

el bigote de curtua inspira confianza


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Otra 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Para pasar hay que sufrir...


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Buff ya estan jodidos en la defensa la puta rubia de militao le habrá dejado seco que asco de guarras


----------



## artemis (4 May 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Hola Gordo...
> 
> Acabo de llegar... Pasa el Madric.... Esto es lo que hay...



Que has llegado ahora del Bon Área?


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

El Madrid está roto en su línea de medios, llegan como aviones

Lo sabíamos.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 May 2022)

Lillo menuda mentira de entrenador


----------



## Hamtel (4 May 2022)

Nacho ni para el Amorebieta


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

Si sigue así al descanso metía a Camavinga y Ceballos por Kroos y Modric.

Y que sea lo que Dios quiera.


----------



## el ruinas II (4 May 2022)

kroos tiene menos movilidad que un click de famobil


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (4 May 2022)

Madre mía qué largo se va a hacer esto


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 May 2022)

¿ El entrenador español Pepe Hucha ya ha hecho alguna payasada de las suyas que me haya perdido ???


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (4 May 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> kroos tiene menos movilidad que un click de famobil



Es como di tuviera artrosis


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Buff ya estan jodidos en la defensa la puta rubia de militao le habrá dejado seco que asco de guarras



No es la defensa, es que les pillan en superioridad porque kroos y casemiro no están..


Ni estaran 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Octubrista (4 May 2022)

Fue superior el Manchester en la ida, y el resultado no hizo justicia, de nuevo se ve lo mismo, no sé si habrá flores suficientes para el trasero de Carletto, esta vez.


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Vaya ronditos hacen los del calbo y ni dios corre están cagados


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (4 May 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ El entrenador español Pepe Hucha ya ha hecho alguna payasada de las suyas que me haya perdido ???



De momento se limita a nandrolonraer en la banda con su polo de cuello vuelto demodé


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 May 2022)

Bernardo Silva nos está matando.


----------



## Hamtel (4 May 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ El entrenador español Pepe Hucha ya ha hecho alguna payasada de las suyas que me haya perdido ???



Sí. Ya ha hecho un bailecito a lo maricona


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> kroos tiene menos movilidad que un click de famobil



La tiene,lo que pasa es que lo hace al trote,y a este nivel no vale...


----------



## petro6 (4 May 2022)

Militao, hijo d eputa¡¡


----------



## Chichimango (4 May 2022)

Mal momento del Madrid ahora, hay que aguantar.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Para pasar hay que sufrir...



Pero no innecesariamente, cojones. Que necesidad hay de regalar el centro del campo teniendo un viejo que no aporta??


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 May 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Que has llegado ahora del Bon Área?



Qué pollas de BonArea ¡¡¡¡... Además ahí nada más que hay golpistas....

Me ha entretenido un cliente baboso de mierda y un poco retra...


----------



## Silluzollope (4 May 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> De momento se limita a nandrolonraer en la banda con su polo de cuello vuelto demodé



Y salirse del área técnica, está a 15cm se meterse al campo a mariconear


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Ya empiezan a desvanecerse los jugadores de Pepe gayola


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ya empiezan a desvanecerse los jugadores de Pepe gayola



Se está igualando más sí


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si sigue así al descanso metía a Camavinga y Ceballos por Kroos y Modric.
> 
> Y que sea lo que Dios quiera.



Modric aunque sea andando debe jugar.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 May 2022)

¿ Ya están haciendo teatro los piratillas éstos ???? ... Órdenes del marica... ¿ no ?


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Firmo este resultado para llegar a la segunda parte, ya con kroos fuera y camavinga dentro con rodrigó para liarla.

Quiero caos el Madrid necesita necesita caos.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Linsecte2000 (4 May 2022)

Pero esto que es pero esto que es

Dónde esta la épica, la magia, los cojones, el espiritu de Jvanito???


----------



## petro6 (4 May 2022)

Vaya partidito lleva el sambero.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 May 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ Ya están haciendo teatro los piratillas éstos ???? ... Órdenes del marica... ¿ no ?



Valors


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

Yo fichaba a Phil Phoden y Luis Díaz del Liverpool,haces una máquina de matar solo con eso...


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Militao, hijo d eputa¡¡



Esta muy follado por la rubia muy relajado demasiado.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Tronco el puto militao está drogado joder está TONTISIMO se pone a regatear


----------



## pepetemete (4 May 2022)

Quién decidió en algún momento que Carvajal es bueno?


----------



## Señor Moscoso (4 May 2022)

Son gilipollas o que? En lo único que puede aportar el tdi es a sacar la pelota jugada y cuando baja se la dan a militao para que la saque


----------



## Xequinfumfa (4 May 2022)

La táctica del City está clara, enfriar y ralentizar el juego y buscar un resultado corto. 

Estamos razonablemente bien.


----------



## feps (4 May 2022)

No encajar tres del City con Carletto en el banquillo del Madrid, tiene mérito. Con un par alinea a Casemiro bajo de forma y a Kroos retirado. Pero ha ganado las cinco grandes ligas y es simpático.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

Casemiro es retrasado,se juega amarillas sin sentido...


----------



## el ruinas II (4 May 2022)

el centro del campo del madrid defiende peor que polonia en la segunda guerra mundial


----------



## pepetemete (4 May 2022)

A ver, que en el partido de ida, los goles fueron eso, goles , porque el juego fue una puta mierda, y eso ahora no ha cambiado


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Casemiro es retrasado,se juega amarillas sin sentido...



Síempre fue así. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MC33 (4 May 2022)

Alguien tiene algún enlace que mas o menos funcione?


----------



## pepetemete (4 May 2022)

Casemiro a la calle, igual hay posibilidades


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 May 2022)

La tarjetita amarilla para Casi Miro no termina de recibirla nunca


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> el centro del campo del madrid defiende peor que polonia en la segunda guerra mundial



Y eso repercute en defensa.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

Casisimio


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (4 May 2022)

Calienta Camavinga pero no.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (4 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> No encajar tres del City con Carletto en el banquillo del Madrid, tiene mérito. Con un par alinea a Casemiro bajo de forma y a Kroos retirado. *Pero ha ganado las cinco grandes ligas y es simpático*.



Y tiene pinta de tener buen rabo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 May 2022)

2 amarillas tenia que llevar el tarugo


----------



## Señor Moscoso (4 May 2022)

Joder De Bruyne media hora de partido y está más rojo que un guiri que llevara un mes de playa


----------



## artemis (4 May 2022)

Osato un amigo


----------



## Gorrión (4 May 2022)

Lo de casemiro está siendo increíble, subnormal profundo se queda corto.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (4 May 2022)

Otro partido donde el Case no tendria que llegar a la segunda parte.


----------



## Roedr (4 May 2022)

El método Guardrogas a full, varias jugadores del shitty dándole la murga al árbitro.


----------



## pepetemete (4 May 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Casemiro a la calle, igual hay posibilidades



Fuck


----------



## Tubiegah (4 May 2022)

in the middle


----------



## Lake (4 May 2022)

Parece que Guardiola busca acelerones y paradas de ritmo bruscas antes que un ritmo constante , alternando ratos de tiki taka . Eso para los viejos rockeros es letal , que los funde . Tampoco necesita el gol , solo agotar a los yayos. 

La parada por Casimiro les ha venido genial a los blancos para coger aliento.


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

El puto moro no tiene reflejos hoy o que? Falla 2 y le pegan en los huevos


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> El puto moro no tiene reflejos hoy o que? Falla 2 y le pegan en los huevos



Estamos jodidos no esta fino.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chichimango (4 May 2022)

Casemiro antes repartía cuando llegaba tarde, que era de vez en cuando. Ahora llega tarde siempre.


----------



## feps (4 May 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Y tiene pinta de tener buen rabo



No lo he catado.


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Casemiro antes repartía cuando llegaba tarde, que era de vez en cuando. Ahora llega tarde siempre.



Y además reparte.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Que acabe la primera parte.

Y en la segunda camavinga y que pueda despertar modric.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feps (4 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Casemiro antes repartía cuando llegaba tarde, que era de vez en cuando. Ahora llega tarde siempre.



Pero Tchouameni no hace falta.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

Yo la verdad es que siempre veo lo mismo,otra cosa es que luego marque ...mucho bla bla con Benzema y luego todo el juego es echarsela a Vinicius a ver si le sale algo...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 May 2022)

donde esta kroos?
esta jugando?


----------



## Gorrión (4 May 2022)

Si machacamos a Walker la acabará liando, no puede con su alma.


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Que acabe ya.

Estamos fundidos en media. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

Kyle Walker es una bestia


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 May 2022)

A mí eso de Walker me ha parecido falta pero bueno.


----------



## MC33 (4 May 2022)

Olvidaros de cambios antes del minuto 70, el ltaliano es imbecil

Casi sería mejor que se adelantase el city ya, así no quedaría otra opción de cambiar jugadores en el descanso


----------



## qbit (4 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo la verdad es que siempre veo lo mismo,otra cosa es que luego marque ...mucho bla bla con Benzema y luego todo el juego es echarsela a Vinicius a ver si le sale algo...



A ver sucnor, si el rival controla el centro del campo qué quieres.

Le han hecho falta clarísima a Vinicius en ese ataque y no lo pita.


----------



## feps (4 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> donde esta kroos?
> esta jugando?



Es el rubio de blanco.


----------



## Tubiegah (4 May 2022)

fíate de un equipo entrenado por Mr nandrolono


----------



## qbit (4 May 2022)

Nandrolona, como su jefe.


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

El. Moro no está. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 May 2022)

muy lentos 
estaticos


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 May 2022)

Pues visto lo visto, si el resultado es 0-0 al descanso no es nada malo para el RM...


----------



## Th89 (4 May 2022)

Hace falta anarquía, tanto orden no nos va bien.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 May 2022)

joder benzema va la tercera


----------



## artemis (4 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A mí eso de Walker me ha parecido falta pero bueno.



Jajajajajaja entiendes de fútbol lo mismo que ravenare jajajajajaja


----------



## BTK (4 May 2022)

Benzema está en modo fardo


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> A ver sucnor, si el rival controla el centro del campo qué quieres.
> 
> Le han hecho falta clarísima a Vinicius en ese ataque y no lo pita.



Ponte gafas panoli


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Hace falta anarquía, tanto orden no nos va bien.



Caos hace falta crear caos 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

BTK dijo:


> Benzema está en modo fardo



Pues como siempre

Quitale el acierto que ha tenido últimamente en el remate y es un jugador normal


----------



## Chichimango (4 May 2022)

Descanso, bombona de oxígeno para todos (yo incluido) y a ver como sale la segunda parte.


----------



## Silluzollope (4 May 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Pues visto lo visto, si el resultado es 0-0 al descanso no es nada malo para el RM...



Un 0-0 al minuto 70 y guardiloca se acojona y se convierte en Simeone.


----------



## feps (4 May 2022)

Por lo menos no se va a caer por goleada. Gracias a que jugamos con portero, porque Carletto seguiría con Casillas.


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Descanso, bombona de oxígeno para todos (yo incluido) y a ver como sale la segunda parte.



Lo menos malo.

Fuera kroos y dentro camavinga.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> El. Moro no está.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Por mucho que sean profesionales, un pelotazo en los huevos es un pelotazo en los huevos.


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Por mucho que sean profesionales, un pelotazo en los huevos es un pelotazo en los huevos.



No estaba antes tampoco.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 May 2022)

Vinicius es un poco gilipollas...


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Caos hace falta crear caos
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Realmente es la baza,caos y gente que pueda correr


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (4 May 2022)

Pinta mal.
Pepa imponiendo su criterio de momento.
El Real parece que ha olvidado que necesita un puto gol


----------



## Tubiegah (4 May 2022)

importantísimo aguantar este resultado hasta el minuto 88, cuando el puto cejas haga los cambios


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 May 2022)

Estamos cerrando la primera parte bastante bien.


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Que acabe ya.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## artemis (4 May 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Vinicius es un poco gilipollas...



Es el Forrest Gump brasileño


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

El moro defendiendo.. como están Hoyga


----------



## xilebo (4 May 2022)

Descanso ya, lo mejor de momento el 0-0 y a un gol de la prorroga solo


----------



## feps (4 May 2022)

Camavinga cuanto antes. Y Rodrygo también. Por lo menos se caerá con dignidad y a esperar a la próxima Champions.


----------



## Edge2 (4 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Descanso ya, lo mejor de momento el 0-0 y a un gol de la prorroga solo



No tienen combustible para la prorroga...


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> El moro defendiendo.. como están Hoyga



No hay línea media.

Hace falta camavinga, que modric empiece a distribuir y que Benzema lo hoy despierte.

Veremos si todo se conjura.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Señor Moscoso (4 May 2022)

A futbol no ganamos. Necesitamos que Roncero saque la ouija y se ponga a invocar espíritus, que nos metan 0-2 que se ponga marcelo de portero o algo así y entrar en modo troll y trance champions noventa minuti


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> No tienen combustible para la prorroga...



90 minuti son molto longo. Y 120 ya ni te digo.


----------



## Charlatan (4 May 2022)

5 kilos le sobran a de bruyne......lo veo pesado


----------



## Chichimango (4 May 2022)

Confiemos en la magia absurda de Ancholetti...


----------



## Hamtel (4 May 2022)

Hace falta la movilidad y desborde de Isco


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

Y Vinicius cuando juega contra gente físicamente a su nivel lo pasa mal,porque encara por físico y no por técnica...abro paraguas pero para mí Foden es mejor que el.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 May 2022)

MC33 dijo:


> Alguien tiene algún enlace que mas o menos funcione?




te lo mando por privado
no lo pongais en publico porque las queridas autoridades lo pueden bloquear


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Antes sacan a Valverde que al jubikroos
Mamavinga no sale ni de coña el primer cambio es el rodrygo


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Hace falta la movilidad y desborde de Isco



Y la magia y fantasía de Lucas Vázquez


----------



## _Suso_ (4 May 2022)

Yo esto lo veo hecho, empate a cero y tal y como se comporta el Madrid en las segundas partes pasamos de calle.


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Antes sacan a Valverde que al jubikroos
> Mamavinga no sale ni de coña el primer cambio es el rodrygo



Pues adiós, hasta aquí llegamos.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tubiegah (4 May 2022)

se viene la MAJIA de Pintus


----------



## qbit (4 May 2022)

Esto tiene pinta de que si se decide a nuestro favor será por la suerte de alguna jugada aislada, a no ser que haga cambios y consigan el control.


----------



## Edu.R (4 May 2022)

Primera parte buena, no brillante, pero buena. No le dejamos hacer al Shitty lo que sabe, excepto 10 minutos (Entre el 20 y el 30 más o menos). Y también ha quedado claro que para ganar hay que generar caos.

Lo que pasa que generar caos es tirarte un órdago, y teniendo en cuenta que solo es un gol, no era momento de hacerlo. Pero ya hemos asomado la patita.

Si el partido sigue asi hasta el 70', pues entonces habrá que decir órdago, y que sea lo que Dios quiera. Alomejor nos encontramos el gol antes, o lo encajamos, y entonces la cosa cambiará.


----------



## ccc (4 May 2022)

Ja,ja, no esta nada mal: Pero hay cuatro medicentros y no tenemos ningun control, ni salida de pelota. Y Kroos siempre para atras.

Por cierto, algun enlace?


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Pues adiós, hasta aquí llegamos.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Es que conociendo al italiano va a morir con estos si acaso Rodrigo y Mendy por Marcelo


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> se viene la MAJIA de Pintus






Ah perdón,la majia


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Lo menos malo.
> 
> Fuera kroos y dentro camavinga.
> 
> ...




solo con ese cambio la cosa cambiaba


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Es que conociendo al italiano va a morir con estos si acaso Rodrigo y Mendy por Marcelo



Ah bueno y Lucas váter por Carvajal si ya tal...


----------



## xilebo (4 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> No tienen combustible para la prorroga...



Yo creo que si, si el carletto hace todos los cambios con rodrygo, camavinga, asencio...puede dar un plus al partido, lo malo q el italiano apura mucho los cambios y se lo piensa


----------



## ironpipo (4 May 2022)

Ahora en la segunda parte empieza otro partido. 
La primera ha salido más o menos a gusto de los dos. 
Vienen curvas.


----------



## Gorrión (4 May 2022)

Insisto en que hay que machacar a Walker, a ese tarugo le quedan 2 carreras para liarla parda.


----------



## Edu.R (4 May 2022)

Ahora atacamos en la portería del PSG y de la prórroga del Chelsea


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 May 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Ah bueno y Lucas váter por Carvajal si ya tal...



No me lo creo ni yo, pero Carvajal está jugando bastante bien.


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Es que conociendo al italiano va a morir con estos si acaso Rodrigo y Mendy por Marcelo



Minuto 70 mete camavinga si esto sigue así. 

Antes para tener coartada si el mea colonias nos mete un gol.

Hijo de puta el de la ceja. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 May 2022)

ídolo djokovic


----------



## Edu.R (4 May 2022)

Ancelotti no va a tocar nada mientras el Shitty no marque o nos acerquemos al 75'.

Lo veo claro clarinete.


----------



## Th89 (4 May 2022)

Yo metía a Cebollas y Muchapinga.


----------



## Scardanelli (4 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Primera parte buena, no brillante, pero buena. No le dejamos hacer al Shitty lo que sabe, excepto 10 minutos (Entre el 20 y el 30 más o menos). Y también ha quedado claro que para ganar hay que generar caos.
> 
> Lo que pasa que generar caos es tirarte un órdago, y teniendo en cuenta que solo es un gol, no era momento de hacerlo. Pero ya hemos asomado la patita.
> 
> Si el partido sigue asi hasta el 70', pues entonces habrá que decir órdago, y que sea lo que Dios quiera. Alomejor nos encontramos el gol antes, o lo encajamos, y entonces la cosa cambiará.





ccc dijo:


> Ja,ja, no esta nada mal: Pero hay cuatro medicentros y no tenemos ningun control, ni salida de pelota. Y Kroos siempre para atras.
> 
> Por cierto, algun enlace?



Hay mucho señor mayor del Madrid en el campo.

No le pierden la cara al partido, pero les cuesta mucho crear peligro. El Madrid en ataque ha sido Vinicius (y eso que con Walker tiene a un tipo muy complicado) y lo que ha podido alborotar Valverde. Así es muy difícil marcar.


----------



## Rediooss (4 May 2022)

El Jockovik ha pasado de ser un apestado al que no le dejaban entrar en un país por no vacuñarse, a estar en el palco de honor del Bernabeu, se nos mean encima.


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ancelotti no va a tocar nada mientras el Shitty no marque o nos acerquemos al 75'.
> 
> Lo veo claro clarinete.



Ves perfectamente.

Puto inútil 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 May 2022)

Possesió der Shity de Guarrona, alguna ocasión bastante clara que se ha encontrado con Courtois y El Trampas con el Bus-Bloque bajo y dos contragolpes con más miedo que otra cosa. No parece que se vayan a ver 7 goles.

Veremos si en la segunda parte unos se atreven a buscar el gol con menos miedo y si el Shity es un poco más futurista para buscar cerrar la eliminatoria.


----------



## Edu.R (4 May 2022)

Ni el hijo de Djokovic es su fan


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (4 May 2022)

No Karim, no party


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Pues partido muy bueno del Madrid, el maldini rociando con el Guardiola, el City ha tenido dos momentis, los 45 minutos han sido más del Madrid.

Modric corriendo como si tuviera 20 años, con más nivel físico que vinicius, kroos, Casimiro y compañía.

Kroos la virgen, Casimiro regular, está claro que entra camavinga y Rodrigo.

Valverde limitado técnicamente pero que importante es tener uno de estos en el equipo con capacidad de sacrificio.

Carvajal está haciendo un buen partido.

En fin que sin bale deberían entrar en el 70 camavinga y Rodrigo, pero meterá a váter y ausencio, los reyes de la banda.


----------



## feps (4 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Minuto 70 mete camavinga si esto sigue así.
> 
> Antes para tener coartada si el mea colonias nos mete un gol.
> 
> ...



Bastante milagro es no ir ya perdiendo claramente. Miedo me da la que nos puede caer en la segunda parte.


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> El Jockovik ha pasado de ser un apestado al que no le dejaban entrar en un país por no vacuñarse, a estar en el palco de honor del Bernabeu, se nos mean encima.



¿Esta Nadal en el palco?
¿Se habran saludado?


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> El Jockovik ha pasado de ser un apestado al que no le dejaban entrar en un país por no vacuñarse, a estar en el palco de honor del Bernabeu, se nos mean encima.



El puto AMO y que se meta PONZOÑA su puta madre 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Scardanelli (4 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ancelotti no va a tocar nada mientras el Shitty no marque o nos acerquemos al 75'.
> 
> Lo veo claro clarinete.



El Funcionario se la a jugar a que Karim o Vinicius le saquen las castañas del fuego. El juega a no perder y luego ya se verá...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ancelotti no va a tocar nada mientras el Shitty no marque o nos acerquemos al 75'.
> 
> Lo veo claro clarinete.



Pues necesitmoas dos goles para pasar... no sé.. por decir algo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Por cierto se nota que a mendy le han dado un toque para que deje de hacer sus troleadas habituales y que se centre en poco y tal.


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

Como marque el Sity tenemos que meter 3 goles


----------



## cebollo (4 May 2022)

Me cae muy bien Valverde, quiero que meta el gol clave.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> No Karim, no party



Es que a ver...es como si me ponen a mi de delantero y alguien dice que el equipo no carbura si juego mal (que sería siempre),a lo mejor no es porque yo sea muy bueno.

Es lo que tiene ocupar la plaza de delantero centro.


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Me cae muy bien Valverde, quiero que meta el gol clave.



Yo quiero que sea camavinga 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> El puto AMO y que se meta PONZOÑA su puta madre
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Hay que ganar por Joe Covid


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 May 2022)

Si Casi Miro termina el partido sin ver amarilla, que me lo ejpliquen porque no es normal. Otros estarían jubando ya con 10


----------



## artemis (4 May 2022)

Habla mejor Djokovic español que Nadal


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Que tranquilidad teniendo a la tortuga mbappe verdad?

Sería otra cosa.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Habla mejor Djokovic español que Nadal



Y andaluz también. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

Hoy es el dia de Mariano
Con el fijamos a los centrales y Vinicius tendria espacio para entrar


----------



## MC33 (4 May 2022)

Nole es Dios


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Valverde limitado técnicamente pero que importante es tener uno de estos en el equipo con capacidad de sacrificio.



Valverde sirve para dos cosas: atacar con el partido cuesta abajo y apretar con el partido cuesta arriba. Cuando te toca un partido de estos, de los chungos de verdad, de los que hay que pensar e interpretar y tal, le falta muchísima cabeza.

Me gusta mucho como jugador, pero tiene limitaciones muy evidentes que no sé yo si le van a dejar ser titular indiscutible en el Madrid.


----------



## Edu.R (4 May 2022)

A ver hijos, aquí contamos con la prórroga, incluso yendo 0-1 en el 85' el Real Madrid estaría muy vivo.

Es la realidad, por eso digo que mientras vaya 0-0 Ancelotti va a estar tranquilísimo. He dicho el 70', lo mismo es el minuto 80'.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> Pues necesitmoas dos goles para pasar... no sé.. por decir algo





xilebo dijo:


> Yo creo que si, si el carletto hace todos los cambios con rodrygo, camavinga, _*asencio.*_..puede dar un plus al partido, lo malo q el italiano apura mucho los cambios y se lo piensa



Pero que dices, que no te oiga cabron


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Jojo los flashlight de la primera parte son las amarillas de Casemiro


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Ja,ja, no esta nada mal: Pero hay cuatro medicentros y no tenemos ningun control, ni salida de pelota. Y Kroos siempre para atras.
> 
> Por cierto, algun enlace?



por privado

no lo pongais en publico

edito : no me deja mandarte mensaje


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Joderrrrrr CAGADAAA


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

Vinicius fuera,de España quiero decir,no puedes rematar así


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 May 2022)

Vinicius... Gilipollas y torpe.... Me reafirmo...


----------



## fachacine (4 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Que tranquilidad teniendo a la tortuga mbappe verdad?
> 
> Sería otra cosa.
> 
> ...



Si viene la tortuga va a ser brutal, Vini y el moro generan respeto, pero Mbappe genera algo más en las defensas rivales, genera pánico. Pero de nada servirá la tortuga si el año que viene seguimos con Kroos y Casemiro, han dado ya todo de sí, gracias por los servicios prestados pero hace falta gente más dinámica.


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Y el kroos ha hecho algo pero el negro CAGADAAAAAA


----------



## xilebo (4 May 2022)

*Pep, en tí confían*


----------



## Ritalapollera (4 May 2022)

Joder coronavicius

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Vaya gilipollas el puto negro joder LA METO HASTA YO!!


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Si viene la tortuga va a ser brutal, Vini y el moro generan respeto, pero Mbappe genera algo más en las defensas rivales, genera pánico. Pero de nada servirá la tortuga si el año que viene seguimos con Kroos y Casemiro, han dado ya todo de sí, gracias por los servicios prestados pero hace falta gente más dinámica.



Kroos y casemiro a chupar banquillo o mejor gracias y hasta siempre.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (4 May 2022)

Menudo arranque bruuuuuuuuuutal

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rediooss (4 May 2022)

Vinicius lleva una temporadilla siendo Vinicius... no la mete ni sin portero.


----------



## Octubrista (4 May 2022)

No creo que el City la vuelva a cargar así...


----------



## Gorrión (4 May 2022)

PAQUETICIUS


----------



## ironpipo (4 May 2022)

Espero que negricius no falle la próxima que tenga joder. 
Vivo a 2km del bernabeu y Acaba de caer la pelota en mi patio interior.


----------



## HArtS (4 May 2022)

Y falla Vinicius...

Ojalá no lamentemos esa ocasión.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (4 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> te lo mando por privado
> no lo pongais en publico porque las queridas autoridades lo pueden bloquear



Tiene usted un privi.


----------



## Scardanelli (4 May 2022)

Qué remate más lamentable...


----------



## feps (4 May 2022)

Meter a Camavinga y Rodrygo. 

Hasta mañana y enhorabuena al City.


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Ya está olvidaos ese era el gol y el negro ha hecho el canelo no va a tener una así más así que ya está sentenciado más vale que le cambien por el otro negro chortino


----------



## qbit (4 May 2022)

No se puede fallar eso de Vinicius. Así no se puede.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 May 2022)

menos mal que courtua está en forma


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Joderrrr otra massss


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Están todos mal.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Y falla Vinicius...
> 
> Ojalá no lamentemos esa ocasión.



Hay que reconocer que el es quien lo hace todo,aunque haya fallado


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

Se necesitan cambios señor Ancianotti


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 May 2022)

joder que lol en el área del siti


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Ni Modric está ni nregrcius ni el moro ni su puta madre...


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

Que mal ha estado Modric también...


----------



## barullo (4 May 2022)

Qué portero más madre tiene esta gente


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 May 2022)

Ha salido bien el Madrid


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Joderrrr el negrooooo fuera yaaasa


----------



## Señor Moscoso (4 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Qué portero más madre tiene esta gente



Con el tatuaje de chueca que lleva


----------



## xilebo (4 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Se necesitan cambios señor Ancianotti



Lo va a hacer en el min 85


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Vinicius...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (4 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Lo va a hacer en el min 85



Para la prórroga como contra el bilbao en copa


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Que saquen al puto negroo que ha fallado dos claras joder y que pongan al otro coño ya


----------



## barullo (4 May 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Con el tatuaje de chueca que lleva



No sé, pero no habla con su defensa...el balon era del defensa y casi regala el balon al madri


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vinicius...



Empiezo a pensar en que no van a haber goles


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

Benzema crack? Por favor...


----------



## Scardanelli (4 May 2022)

Estamos perdonando...mala señal...


----------



## Lake (4 May 2022)

Tengo la teoría de que Kroos manda , hace y deshace más que Ancelotti desde el campo , y como los resultados acompañan ahí está intocable a pesar de su paquetismo. A ver si tiene Carletto lo que se le supone .


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Vaya puta mierda de estrella que tiene el Madric joder y este quiere un aumento?? Que la caga en el día clave?


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 May 2022)

Madre mía vinicius..


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

Lake dijo:


> Tengo la teoría de que Kroos manda , hace y deshace más que Ancelotti desde el campo , y como los resultados acompañan ahí está intocable a pesar de su paquetismo. A ver si tiene Carletto lo que se le supone .



Hace falta Camavinga en su lugar como el comer...


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (4 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Empiezo a pensar en que no van a haber goles



Alguno salió del partido de ida con sensación de victoria


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hace falta Camavinga en su lugar como el comer...



Todos los partidos la misma cantinela..


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Minuto 60 y el moro presiona más que el negricius


----------



## barullo (4 May 2022)

A los que decis que el madri esta cómodo con el 0-0 a minuto 70 ¿qué fumais?


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Todos los partidos la misma cantinela..



Kroos es una remora


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 May 2022)

si quitase al mierda kroos
con camavinga es que estaba hecho
solo ese cambio
o quizas rodrygo


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Kroos es una remora



Un ex jugador 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HArtS (4 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> A los que decis que el madri esta cómodo con el 0-0 a minuto 70 ¿qué fumais?



Carletto estaría cómodo con eso, nosotros no.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> A los que decis que el madri esta cómodo con el 0-0 a minuto 70 ¿qué fumais?



es tot parte del plá. ahora el diavolo alza la ceja que es la señal convenida y 3 goles como 3 soles


----------



## Roedr (4 May 2022)

amigues, hoy nos despedimos de la champions


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> A los que decis que el madri esta cómodo con el 0-0 a minuto 70 ¿qué fumais?



Parece como si estuvieran jugando de visitantes


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Ya estamos con Ancelotti guardando cambios para la prórroga


----------



## Scardanelli (4 May 2022)

Calienta Marcelo... vamos a morir con las viejas glorias... como la caballería polaca cargando contra las Divisiones Panzer...


----------



## barullo (4 May 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Carletto estaría cómodo con eso, nosotros no.



Ah vale vale  yo no me creo ni eso pero quién sabe


----------



## pepetemete (4 May 2022)

Tranquilos, Carletto tiene cambios clave para el minuto 89, creo que entra Sergio Ramos


----------



## Edu.R (4 May 2022)

En la ida igual, el City CORRE que flipas... 6 km más que nosotros en el minuto 60.

Son atletas.


----------



## Octubrista (4 May 2022)

Ya van 3 de Vinicius y no hay a quien centrar, falta que se sume alguien más a Benzema.


----------



## Roedr (4 May 2022)

Carletto sabe que puede hacer cambios?


----------



## qbit (4 May 2022)

Cuando Vinicius madure va a ser la hostia.


----------



## Ritalapollera (4 May 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Que saquen al puto negroo que ha fallado dos claras joder y que pongan al otro coño ya



Cómo le va a quitar,no jodas hombre.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 May 2022)

El asunto es que el Madrid a regalado una banda y solo es vinicius dependencia.


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Carletto sabe que puede hacer cambios?



Va a sacar a Rodrigo por Valverde


----------



## barullo (4 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Parece como si estuvieran jugando de visitantes



Yo no veo mal al madri y lo digo en serio


----------



## Edu.R (4 May 2022)

Walker está desbordado.


----------



## Ritalapollera (4 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Estamos perdonando...mala señal...



Opino igual....

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Bueno, momentos decisivos, el Madrid debe hacerse a la idea de que tiene que meter dos goles sí o sí, muchísima tensión en un momento muy táctico del partido.

Y este es el juego espectacular del cuento de Pepe gayola????


----------



## Linsecte2000 (4 May 2022)

Minuto 62 joder. Cambios YA YA YA YA YA YA


----------



## Roedr (4 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Va a sacar a Rodrigo por Valverde



no me sorprendería...


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Carletto sabe que puede hacer cambios?



Esta reservando gente fresca para sorprender en la prórroga...

Oh wait,si hay que meter uno antes...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 May 2022)

el otro ya esta con cambios
el italiANO de mierda masca chicle


----------



## Edu.R (4 May 2022)

La verdad que "los momentos", sin ser un arrase, no los estamos aprovechando. En Manchester a la perfección, hoy no.


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

El CIty perdiendo tiempo


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Yo no veo mal al madri y lo digo en serio



Erráticos y desordenados, tirando de individualidades


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> el otro ya esta con cambios
> el italiANO de mierda masca chicle



Para la próstata


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Va a sacar a Rodrigo por Valverde




solo le faltaba hacer eso para sellar lo MISERABLE que es


----------



## Scardanelli (4 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Walker está desbordado.



Vinicius lo ha derroído. Es un chaval singular de la favela ese Vinicius...


----------



## barullo (4 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Erráticos y desordenados, tirando de individualidades



Como todo el año entonces


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

Bernardo Silva is class


----------



## Ritalapollera (4 May 2022)

Joder com guardrogas y su señí...perdiendo tiempo toda la segunda parte...

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Roedr (4 May 2022)

que inútil Carletto


----------



## Scardanelli (4 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Como todo el año entonces



Nos ha dado para ganar la Liga con la chorra fuera...


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

Espera, espera que lo de que va a sacar primero a Rodrigo es real


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> que inútil Carletto



Y seguro que en el primer cambio mete a Lucas o Marcelo...


----------



## Epsilon69 (4 May 2022)

Los emponzoñados no deberían de ver este partido.


----------



## Roedr (4 May 2022)

ni un p cambio, yo flipo


----------



## Señor Moscoso (4 May 2022)

Miracolo!


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

El portero del City aun no ha hecho ninguna parada


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Jojojo no me lo creo


----------



## Scardanelli (4 May 2022)

Ancelotti debe creerse, por cierto, que con el empate pasamos...


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

SE VA el AGÜELO


----------



## fachacine (4 May 2022)

Joder se nos va, el tiempo en ronditos y Anceloti con los mismos 11


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 May 2022)

los cambios : cuando el tractor averiado kroos se lesione, cuando casemiro se lesione , o cuando ....no quiero decirlo


----------



## HArtS (4 May 2022)

Va a entrar Rodrygo.


----------



## pepetemete (4 May 2022)

Carvajal, cada vez que la pilla, aunque sea en el area contraria, la pasa atrás a Courtois.
Para Carletto el equipo está de puta madre...pero Carletto ya ha demostrado que está para retirarse.
Valverde no está ni se le espera...
Entra otro negro.


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

Ha quitado a Tony Cruising


----------



## Lake (4 May 2022)

El city tiktokeando ; gran tranquilidad de los de Guardiola , nada que ver con el infierno del Wanda ... previsible hasta la naúsea .


----------



## barullo (4 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Nos ha dado para ganar la Liga con la chorra fuera...



Díselo a suprimo que es el que critica, cansaliebres


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 May 2022)

bien joder bieennn!!!!
aunque antes mucho ANNTEESS


----------



## Ritalapollera (4 May 2022)

En el 68 jajajaja puto ancholoti

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Linsecte2000 (4 May 2022)

0 tiros a puerta!!


----------



## Ritalapollera (4 May 2022)

En el 68 jajajaja puto ancholoti

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Bueno ya si pierde es menos malo al menos la ceja le ha echado cojones hubiera jugado un millón de pavos. Aque no sacaba a jubikroos


----------



## ccc (4 May 2022)

Rodrygo sale y Camavinga? Y Ceballos?


----------



## Malvender (4 May 2022)

Negricius es como Guti, la eterna promesa que va a despuntar definitivamente cuando se retire


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Camavinga time


----------



## ironpipo (4 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> El CIty perdiendo tiempo



Estos ya mismo van a empezar a jugar como lo hicieron con el atletico, cerrarse y ver sin clavan alguna a la contra. 
El Guardiola team, la crema de la crema


----------



## MC33 (4 May 2022)

Puto carletto


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Ya está perdiendo tiempo otra vez el gayola...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (4 May 2022)

Las ratas culerdas del city revolcándose


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Venga hombre está claro, cama por casimiro


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 May 2022)

es que si rodrygo hubiese estado en el area con las llegadas de vinicious otro gallo cantaría


----------



## Octubrista (4 May 2022)

Teatro de Walker, y luego Guardiola mofándose del Cholo.


----------



## pepetemete (4 May 2022)

Walker ya no walker


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

Menvda faltita se ha comido, lvego nos quejamos de la pacoliga


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Igual que contra el Atleti perdiendo tiempo joder el calbo


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 May 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Estos ya mismo van a empezar a jugar como lo hicieron con el atletico, cerrarse y ver sin clavan alguna a la contra.
> El Guardiola team, la crema de la crema



El filósofo del furgol


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 May 2022)

adn barsa


----------



## HArtS (4 May 2022)

¿De qué se queja Walker?


----------



## Ritalapollera (4 May 2022)

Ya están con el teatro, igual que con el far$a. 

Joder qué HDLGP teatrero walker.

Los SUBNORMALES de movistar no pueden ser más antimadridistas...

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepetemete (4 May 2022)

Walker losing time como un champion


----------



## Scardanelli (4 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Díselo a suprimo que es el que critica, cansaliebres



Con lo acostumbrados que estáis los atléticos podríais tener mejor perder...


----------



## Edu.R (4 May 2022)

Esto tiene una pinta de Wanda II, que no veas tu.


----------



## Ritalapollera (4 May 2022)

Ya están con el teatro, igual que con el far$a. 

Joder qué HDLGP teatrero walker.

Los SUBNORMALES de movistar no pueden ser más antimadridistas...

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Malvender (4 May 2022)

Ya no se juega mas


----------



## Ritalapollera (4 May 2022)

Ya están con el teatro, igual que con el far$a. 

Joder qué HDLGP teatrero walker.

Los SUBNORMALES de movistar no pueden ser más antimadridistas...

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gorrión (4 May 2022)

Que asco da el hijo de puta de Walker, puro Guardiola.


----------



## Scardanelli (4 May 2022)

Llevamos 5 minutos sin jugar...


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ya está perdiendo tiempo otra vez el gayola...



Pues la amarilla yo no se la perdonaba


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

sale la camilla
se tumba en la camilla
y luego se levanta para salir cojeando


----------



## Ritalapollera (4 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Llevamos 5 minutos sin jugar...



3 de descuento

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (4 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Llevamos 5 minutos sin jugar...



3 de descuento

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

Se acabó...


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Ale a tomar por culo


----------



## Justo Bueno (4 May 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLL, Y AHORA A MUERTE CON EL LIVERPOOL!!!! FUCK REAL MANDRIL FUCK CUCKDIOLA


----------



## artemis (4 May 2022)

Goooooool donde estaba el medio campo?


----------



## ccc (4 May 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Teatro de Walker, y luego Guardiola mofándose del Cholo.



Joder, vaya manera de perder tiempo


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Hasta aquí.

Gracia carletto hijo de puta.

Puedes sacar a camavinga.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 May 2022)

Madre mía


----------



## circus maximus (4 May 2022)

Bueno amegos,esto es todo

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Epsilon69 (4 May 2022)

Comienza a llenarse canaletas de jásters.


----------



## artemis (4 May 2022)

Joder el pequeño canguro, se la ha comido por su palo


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

Menvda pvta mierda


----------



## HArtS (4 May 2022)

Gol del City.


----------



## Octubrista (4 May 2022)

Le falta músculo al Madrid, como ayer al Villarreal.

Carletto ahora ya busca músculo.


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Venga haz ahora los putos cambios biego a ver si llega la magia


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

Vaya jugada de Silva y menudo rematon de Mahrez...

Con todo el espacio del mundo es más fácil claro


----------



## Ritalapollera (4 May 2022)

ACOJONANTE

5 minutos de puro teatro y gol del follas guardrogas

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Roedr (4 May 2022)

bueno, lo esperable... ya paso de fútbol hasta que se me pase el disgusto


----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 May 2022)

pero salta canguro!


----------



## fachacine (4 May 2022)

Puto mierda de tio Anceloti, puto mierda


----------



## Rediooss (4 May 2022)

El Carletto está condenao a no repetir un título con el Madrid.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 May 2022)

se la ha comido curtua


----------



## Scardanelli (4 May 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Goooooool donde estaba el medio campo?



Buena pregunta. Le han dejado un pasillo bueno. Regalo del Funcionario y los suyos...


----------



## barullo (4 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Con lo acostumbrados que estáis los atléticos podríais tener mejor perder...



Pero si estoy diciendo que el madri está bien, andarrios


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Puto mierda de tio Anceloti, puto mierda



chupala hijo de puta mandril de mierda


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 May 2022)

se acabó la flor


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Ahora vete a tomar por el culo puto hijo de puta italiano.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Scardanelli (4 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Vaya jugada de Silva y menudo rematon de Mahrez...



Ha sido un desastre defensivo. No se ha encontrado ese pasillo el Shitty en toda la temporada...


----------



## artemis (4 May 2022)

Eso es, la bilis para fuera 

Si no eres capaz de ver cómo el centro de campo ha desaparecido es que ves peor el fútbol que @ravenare


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 May 2022)

toma camavinga
tienes 15 minutos
 fantastico entrenador


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> se la ha comido curtua



Puede...pero no era nada fácil parar ese cañonazo


----------



## Edu.R (4 May 2022)

Está difícil, pero bueno. Si marcamos el 1-1, estamos.


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Ya salen las ratas chupapollas del calbo  a pasearse por aquí


----------



## fachacine (4 May 2022)

Le he hemos dado 20.000 pases a Courtois, es increíble macho, qué poco trabajo táctico


----------



## Señor Moscoso (4 May 2022)

Para salvar su culo carleto quita a toda la cmk


----------



## artemis (4 May 2022)

Ahora viene lo divertido


----------



## Chichimango (4 May 2022)

Los pulmones que faltaban los saca ahora con el 0-1.


----------



## HArtS (4 May 2022)

Camavinga por Modric y Asensio por Casemiro.

¿Cuatro delanteros?


----------



## xilebo (4 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Está difícil, pero bueno. Si marcamos el 1-1, estamos.



Estamos fuera, necesitamos otro mas


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> toma camavinga
> tienes 15 minutos
> fantastico entrenador



Es un hijo de puta. Un auténtico hijo de puta.

Pero ya lo dije, y lo hizo.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

En la ida se marcaron goles imposibles,no en llegadas claras,era lógico que eso no se repita...


----------



## sociedadponzi (4 May 2022)

bueno, el madrid ha echado lo que le quedaba despues de festejar la liga

ahora a terminar de recuperarse de la resaca


----------



## PORRON (4 May 2022)

Nah esto está perdió.


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

En 15 minutos no puedes ni sacar la casta joder han fallado tres claras y encima el balón de oro de los cojones y el negro maravilla


----------



## Gorrión (4 May 2022)

Esos cambios no valen a estas alturas, estamos fuera.


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

El como está jugando el shitty es una vergüenza


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 May 2022)

Ausencio


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (4 May 2022)

Pues por ahora han metido cinco goles en la eliminatoria...


----------



## Scardanelli (4 May 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Para salvar su culo carleto quita a toda la cmk



Es de ser muy mal entrenador quitar todo el medio del campo a mitad de partido...


----------



## barullo (4 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Los pulmones que faltaban los saca ahora con el 0-1.





xilebo dijo:


> Estamos fuera, necesitamos otro mas



Quedan muchos minutos, cagonetas


----------



## Linsecte2000 (4 May 2022)

Que pesimamente ha planeado el partido el chicles. Es indignante. Todos lo ven menos él.


----------



## Andr3ws (4 May 2022)

En el fútbol los equipos ennegrecidos no suelen ganar nada. El madrid ya está en ese punto y vienen más Mamadus….


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

El City no regala espacios,el Madrid si y así es todo muuuucho más dificil,es básicamente la diferencia.


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Que pesimamente ha planeado el partido el chicles. Es indignante. Todos lo ven menos él.



Es un mierda de alineador.

Cómo el calvo zz. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 May 2022)

la estais chupando big jajjjaaj

lo mejor que tras las 2 potradas anteriores aun teneis esperanzas jajajajaj

jodeos cerdos, estais out


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Quita a Modric por ausencio...ahora quién se mueve entre líneas y saca el balón...ausencio??


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 May 2022)

Porque están jugando al toque?


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

minuto 80 y ni un solo tiro entre los 3 palos


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 May 2022)

Empieza a oler a meaos de Guardiola en el cuernabeu


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Vaya cagadas las negricius hoy, esta el tío cómo para no dejarle la banda a mbappe si en el partido clave no mete una


----------



## Edu.R (4 May 2022)

Está difícil. La verdad.


----------



## Scardanelli (4 May 2022)

Lo de quitar TODO el medio del campo en el minuto 75 es reventar el equipo... lamentable...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (4 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quita a Modric por ausencio...ahora quién se mueve entre líneas y saca el balón...ausencio??



Van a lanzar balones largos.


----------



## Th89 (4 May 2022)

Ausencio... para apagar la tele


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> En el fútbol los equipos ennegrecidos no suelen ganar nada. El madrid ya está en ese punto y vienen más Mamadus….



Por el camino se han perdido todos los italianos en los campeonatos


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 May 2022)

No os comáis la cabeza. Tienen más que nosotros, mucho más.


----------



## artemis (4 May 2022)

Honra? Que es una palabra que has descubierto hoy? Tu ignoras del significado de esa palabra y careces de ella


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Van a lanzar balones largos.



Donde ves eso?


----------



## Scardanelli (4 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Está difícil. La verdad.



Se veía venir. El Madrid jugaba como si el empate le clasificara...


----------



## Andr3ws (4 May 2022)

La tuvo el Moro de oro, pero estaba en offside


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Este inútil no puede ser entrenador del Madrid que no coño que no.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barullo (4 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quita a Modric por ausencio...ahora quién se mueve entre líneas y saca el balón...ausencio??



Ausencio si vas ganando es el jugador ideal para los últimos minutos


----------



## Scardanelli (4 May 2022)

Una bestia


----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 May 2022)

ey tienes un chicle?


----------



## ironpipo (4 May 2022)

Esa jugada del gol estaba ensayada.
Tio del city se hace pupa, 5 minutos en el suelo, enfría al madrid, hace 2 cambios, los que estan en el campo no saben aun donde van a ir los 2 que han entrado = espacios= gol.
Con un centro del campo organizado no habria habido sorpresas, pero...


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

Y el añadido debería de ser un taco importante, nada de 3 minvtos...


----------



## Linsecte2000 (4 May 2022)

De verdad van a terminar las putas semis, en el Bernabeu, jugándose la final, sin disparar a pverta????????


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No os comáis la cabeza. Tienen más que nosotros, mucho más.



No debiera ser mucho más si cuentas con el que dicen es el mejor jugador del mundo...


----------



## fachacine (4 May 2022)

Asensio por Modric, qué manera de perder los papeles


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Este tío es tonto, mete a cama pero para que metes a ausencio por Modric joder


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 May 2022)

tenia que haber salido desde el minuto 1 con un centro de campo JOVEN + modric
y ahora a la desesperada quita todo el centro del campo y mete todo arriba con el super clase ausencio

renovacion del italiANO y subida de sueldo


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 May 2022)

Guarrona se os orina en la ida y en el cuernabeu también moja...
Huele a coloña hasta aquí


----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 May 2022)

nesesitamos 11 huanitos


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

Las semis son nuestro punto debil
Hemos caido en semis un 60% de las veces


----------



## artemis (4 May 2022)

Jajajajjajaja menuda nutrición


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> tenia que haber salido desde el minuto 1 con un centro de campo JOVEN + modric
> y ahora a la desesperada quita todo el centro del campo y mete todo arriba con el super clase ausencio
> 
> renovacion del italiANO y subida de sueldo



Lo dijimos y ahora renovarán al alineador.

Yo soy mbappe y ni vengo.


Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edu.R (4 May 2022)

Tiene que añadir bastante, pero tampoco estamos llegando.

Sensación no da.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 May 2022)

Es culpa der Cholo


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Tiene que añadir bastante, pero tampoco estamos llegando.
> 
> Sensación no da.



Pero si no están metiendo balones en largo, no se entiende lo de quitar a modric.


----------



## sociedadponzi (4 May 2022)

el madrid ha estado ido aunque voluntarioso, lo tipico de las resacas


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

El moro no tiene la magia de los cojones vaya partidito...


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 May 2022)

Los comepipas abandonando el heztadio


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

Liverpool vs City

Al final son los dos mejores,es la cruda realidad.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (4 May 2022)

Solo la gentuza puede estar feliz de que un hijodeputa impostor yraidor como Guardiola gane. Quedáis retratados como escoria


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

La que ha sacado Curtuá...


----------



## Epsilon69 (4 May 2022)

Esto ya solo lo puede salvar Djokovic saltando al campo en bolas.


----------



## Scardanelli (4 May 2022)

Al quitar el medio del campo estába claro que no íbamos a olerla...


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

el que ataca es el City


----------



## xilebo (4 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Tiene que añadir bastante, pero tampoco estamos llegando.
> 
> Sensación no da.


----------



## Andr3ws (4 May 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> De verdad van a terminar las putas semis, en el Bernabeu, jugándose la final, sin disparar a pverta????????



Pozi


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Al quitar el medio del campo estába claro que no íbamos a olerla...



Pregunta al alineador de la ceja.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edu.R (4 May 2022)

Nos hemos salvado.


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

Mendy


----------



## Linsecte2000 (4 May 2022)

Tiros a puerta: 0 contra 7.

INDIGNANTE.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 May 2022)

Courtois salvando lo imposible


----------



## Octubrista (4 May 2022)

Está fundido el Madrid, la suerte ya fueron los 3 goles en Manchester.


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Del ridículo ante klopp.

EFECTIVAMENTE 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 May 2022)

Madre mía que baño


----------



## barullo (4 May 2022)

Joder lo que perdonan estos pavos


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No debiera ser mucho más si cuentas con el que dicen es el mejor jugador del mundo...



Benzema se merece el balón de oro, pero es que el y Courtois son los únicos jugadores que son claramente mejores que su contraparte en el City. En todo lo demás salimos perdiendo, a lo mejor VInicius y Foden están a un nivel parecido, pero el resto es mucha traca.

Y lo que pueden sacar del banquillo comparando con lo que sacamos nosotros...


----------



## xilebo (4 May 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Tiros a puerta: 0 contra 7.
> 
> INDIGNANTE.



Dificil asi ganar un partido  el madrid tuvo su momento los primeros 15 min de la segunda parte y ahi se acabo


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

El moro ha fallado dos, el negricius otras dos, ahí tenéis el partido.. si hubiesen metido una de ellas hubiese bastado dejaos el puto centro del campo en el furbol hay que enchufarla joder


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 May 2022)

*AL CARRER CERDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS*


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Nos hemos salvado.



Del ridículo ante klopp.

EFECTIVAMENTE 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 May 2022)

ha quitado el centro del campo
y de nuevo con esta genialidad ocurre que desde la defensa del city se plantan directamente en la defensa del madrid

yo pregunto: alguien que entienda de futbol en el madrid en la direccion o cuerpo tecnico fuera del italiANO y su hijo maricon puede darse cuenta de que este italiANO es un INUTIL??!!!!


----------



## Andr3ws (4 May 2022)

Mendi es como los jugadores que en el Fifa no les ponen las caras reales y tienen estadísticas random.


----------



## Andr3ws (4 May 2022)

Mendi es como los jugadores que en el Fifa no les ponen las caras reales y tienen estadísticas random. 



Gooooollllllllllll


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

Coño...


----------



## qbit (4 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Por el camino se han perdido todos los italianos en los campeonatos



Explico eso que no lo he entendido.


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Tarde.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Joderrrrrr la flor vamos a ver


----------



## xilebo (4 May 2022)

Goooooooooooooooool de rodrygooooooooooo en min 89


----------



## Justo Bueno (4 May 2022)

LOLOLOL se viene Juanito


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

AÑADE 15MINUTOS HIJO DE PUTA


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 May 2022)

Gol de Rodrygo....


----------



## Th89 (4 May 2022)

Vamossss


----------



## Andr3ws (4 May 2022)

Vamos hijos de puta!!!!


----------



## Linsecte2000 (4 May 2022)

A ver c0anto añade.


----------



## xilebo (4 May 2022)

6 min de añadido


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 May 2022)

rodryGOOOLLL coñooo


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 May 2022)

LOL


----------



## Octubrista (4 May 2022)

6'


----------



## Descuernacabras (4 May 2022)

Goooooooooooooolllllll vamossssssssssssssss


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

¡VAMOS JODER!


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Joderrrrrrrrr


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Diossss tomasaa


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 May 2022)

JJajjjjajajajajjajjajajajjaajjjajajajajaj


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Joder joder joder

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

Dioooooooooooos


----------



## Señor Moscoso (4 May 2022)

Todo según el plan


----------



## Linsecte2000 (4 May 2022)

La magia joder joder joder joder


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 May 2022)

comiendo pollas hasta el final jajjaa

btw no era fuera de joc?

hijos de puta


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 May 2022)

bueno, bueno, bueno
jajaja

majia potajia


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

No me lo creo


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> comiendo pollas hasta el final jajjaa
> 
> btw no era fuera de joc?
> 
> hijos de puta



a mamarla


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 May 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Gol de Rodrygo....



es que el tío es muy bueno cazándolas en el área


----------



## Linsecte2000 (4 May 2022)

Epico

Br0000000000tal

Impresionante


----------



## Andr3ws (4 May 2022)

Goooolllllll 

Dios es del Madrid


----------



## Evangelion (4 May 2022)

No puede ser.....


----------



## Chichimango (4 May 2022)

Jajaja

A más de uno se le han metido los cojones pa dentro.


----------



## circus maximus (4 May 2022)

Bueno amegos,esto es inexplicable

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## artemis (4 May 2022)

Puta locura


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 May 2022)

*WTF WTF WTF*


----------



## Justo Bueno (4 May 2022)

GRANDE EL REAL MADRI JAJAJAJAJAJ LA MADRE QUE ME PARIO


----------



## Descuernacabras (4 May 2022)

Goooooooooooooolllllll


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 May 2022)




----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

CANT FUCKING BELIEVE IT


----------



## Octubrista (4 May 2022)

Jo, jo, me iba a ir al hilo de Ucrania, porque le veía peor cara a Carletto que a Zelensky...


----------



## fachacine (4 May 2022)

Esto es de coña


----------



## Th89 (4 May 2022)

Se huele la caca desde aquí


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

EL MADRID ES LA POLLAAAAAA


----------



## Scardanelli (4 May 2022)

Pedazo de 9.... no jugador de banda que es Rodrygo...


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)




----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 May 2022)

LOOOOL ME PARTO


----------



## el ruinas II (4 May 2022)

en rac1 estaan poniendo el requiem de mozart


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> *AL CARRER CERDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS*



Traga cerdooooooo


----------



## barullo (4 May 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> es que el tío es muy bueno cazándolas en el área



El portero en cambio no las huele


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 May 2022)

rodryGOOOLLL coñooo


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> a mamarla



ahora os meten 2 y pa cama mandriles de mierda


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 May 2022)

pues falta el del amego


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Están cagados ahora o nunca cago en dios 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

De coña


----------



## Roedr (4 May 2022)

gol de Rodrygo, el tío que más gol tiene en el equipo con Benzema, y Ancellotti lo saca a 20' del final


----------



## Gorrión (4 May 2022)

TROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

*¡Vete a tomar por cvlo guardiloca!*


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> gol de Rodrygo, el tío que más gol tiene en el equipo con Benzema, y Ancellotti lo saca a 20' del final



Ancelotti es un mierda 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

estan cagaos


----------



## HArtS (4 May 2022)

GOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Caos llegó el. Caos.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Linsecte2000 (4 May 2022)

Lo han vuelto a hacer. No hay palabras.


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Venga moromierda saca el balón de oro


----------



## Chichimango (4 May 2022)

Pues esto es el Madrid, señores.


----------



## Ritalapollera (4 May 2022)

Menudo HDLGP, 6 minutos se han perdido antes del gol del shitty.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (4 May 2022)

Estas cosas sólo las hace el Real Madrid


----------



## qbit (4 May 2022)

Esto es INCREÍBLE.


----------



## HArtS (4 May 2022)

Uffff, estoy en el trabajo. 

Me costó mucho no gritar de Rodrygo.


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)




----------



## ironpipo (4 May 2022)

Jesus de mi vida


----------



## Lake (4 May 2022)

Se ha salvado el honor negricius .
Lo cierto es que la tuvo el City escasos minutos antes , no les entró de milagro .


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Camavinga mete 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## qbit (4 May 2022)

¿Por qué hostias no juega Rodrygo desde el principio?


----------



## Roedr (4 May 2022)

la LECHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE que Rodrygo ha marcado 2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Cabrones, ahora tengo que re-engancharme al Stream!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xilebo (4 May 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

__





Real Madrid vs Manchester City Live Streams






1stream.top


----------



## Andr3ws (4 May 2022)

El chicles es forero. Se está descojonando de vosotros.


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Presente 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

El furbol de toda la vida balón a la puta olla y gol joder


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

Rodrygo crack!!


----------



## Linsecte2000 (4 May 2022)

Br00000000000tal


----------



## Octubrista (4 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


>



Tiene flores carnívoras Carletto...


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

La CMK se puede ir a tomar por el culo

CAMAVINGA y VALVERDE


----------



## barullo (4 May 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Ahora que no nos hagan un Villarreal...



Pero si fallan más que una escopeta feria


----------



## Vikingo2016 (4 May 2022)

En la prórroga cuidado el Manchester físicamente está mejor. 

Aguantar y en los penaltis ganar el Madrid con para adas de courtuais.


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 May 2022)

que asco de mandril, no me dejan ni ir a ver una serie

asco de potra

sois lo mas asqueroso de la puta historia

menos mal que el shitty os hace easy en la OT


----------



## Rediooss (4 May 2022)

Un portero de viste de rosa fucsia, tenía delito que no le metieran varios


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 May 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> El furbol de toda la vida balón a la puta olla y gol joder



Javier clemente aprueba este comentario inlcuyendo el joder


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 May 2022)

bueno, pues parece que vamos a tener que ver una prórroja. Los comepipas regresando al heztadio


----------



## xilebo (4 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> La CMK se puede ir a tomar por el culo
> 
> CAMAVINGA y VALVERDE



Ahi se empezo a ganar el partido con camavinga rodrygo y asencio, es lo que hay


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 May 2022)

Prórroga..... Tela marinera....


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> que asco de mandril, no me dejan ni ir a ver una serie
> 
> asco de potra
> 
> ...


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ahi se empezo a ganar el partido con camavinga rodrygo y asencio, es lo que hay



Lo que dijimos.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 May 2022)

Próstata


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (4 May 2022)




----------



## Covid Bryant (4 May 2022)

vas a comer
polla hijo de puta mandril


----------



## Paobas (4 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Tuvo mérito llegar hasta semifinales y ganar la Liga. Lástima no tener un entrenador con cojones. A ver el año que viene con Mbappé.
> [/



kk


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 May 2022)

VAMOS COJONES VAMOOSSSSS


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Que le paguen al rodrygo de los cojones lo que le iban a pagar al negricius


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Vamos a rociar!!!!!!!!! Dios salve al Madrid!!!
Real Madrid = Trol C.F.


----------



## colombo1122 (4 May 2022)

Buf. Estoy temblando apunto de vomitar. He llorado. Madre mia. Y casi hace el tercero rodrigo, la ha tenido. No ha sido gol por escasos centimetros


----------



## Paobas (4 May 2022)

Esta temporada muero. Lo juro, muero.


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 May 2022)

vas 


Suprimo dijo:


>



a mamarla tb mandrilazo

cuanto mas duro sea mejor

a ver si mete el shitty en el 122

*VAIS A CHUPARLA ESCORIA*


----------



## Silluzollope (4 May 2022)

Bueno, pues a cagar un melón durante los próximos 30 minutos


----------



## Vikingo2016 (4 May 2022)

Ojalá gané el Madrid y al carajo Gayrdiola y los catálufos indepes blaugranas.


----------



## el ruinas II (4 May 2022)

djokovic debe estar flipando


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

El


Covid Bryant dijo:


> vas a comer
> 
> polla hijo de puta mandril



RABIA
RABIA


----------



## HArtS (4 May 2022)

Con la CMK: 0-1.

Con Camavinga y Valverde: 2-1.

Datos.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 May 2022)

joder ahora prorrogra. ya había empezado con las pajas.


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Que quiten al negricius y metan al Ceballos que al menos correrá más


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

El gol de cabeza de Rodrygo es espectacvlar


----------



## _Suso_ (4 May 2022)

Si después de esto alguien no tiene fe y no comprende que este equipo es el mejor de la historia es muy motosirrable, ole los putos cojones de este equipo, hay que ver los partidos siempre hasta el final, pase lo que pase


----------



## Hamtel (4 May 2022)

Jajaja. gaydiola llorando en breve


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> El
> 
> RABIA
> RABIA



vas rabiar cuando el shitty os meta 2 ahora


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

y aun falta el gol del amego y el de ausencio


----------



## Roedr (4 May 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Que le paguen al rodrygo de los cojones lo que le iban a pagar al negricius



algunos.... llevamos diciendo muuuuucho tiempo que Rodrygo es un superclase


----------



## spam (4 May 2022)

Cuánta GRANDEZA, joder.


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> y aun falta el gol del amego y el de ausencio



Camavinga, lo mete camavinga. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 May 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Jajaja. gaydiola llorando en breve



Eso espero


----------



## xilebo (4 May 2022)




----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> bueno, pues parece que vamos a tener que ver una prórroja. Los comepipas regresando al heztadio



Si, tu puedes irte, esto ya no queda 0-0 que es lo que os va a vosotros


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> vas rabiar cuando el shitty os meta 2 ahora



La bilis es un líquido que es producido y secretado por el hígado y almacenado en la vesícula biliar.


----------



## Edu.R (4 May 2022)

Me da igual todisimo, en serio.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 May 2022)

el amego se está calentando....


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

Ceballos por Vinicius que esta muerto


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 May 2022)

chu
papollas hijo de puta


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

Si pasan esta eliminatoria va a ser la gesta más grande de la historia del club...


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

Probablemente sea la mayor trolleada en el fútbol que se recverde nvnca


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ceballos por Vinicius que esta muerto



Ha corrido un huevo


----------



## ironpipo (4 May 2022)

Vamos amegooo
Haz lo tuyo cabron!


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 May 2022)

Una mezcla entre orines de coloña y cáscaras de pipas...

a ver qué pasa en la prórroja

Guarrona se la ha tenido que sacudir rápido y le han caído las últimas gotitas en los calzoncillos


----------



## Th89 (4 May 2022)

Ya no sé a qué Dios rezarle


----------



## HArtS (4 May 2022)

Por cierto, Rodrygo en el cabezazo ganándole a Laporte que es 14 centímetros más alto...

HÉROE!!!!!


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Ahora si tiene cojones el moro saca la casta y mete el gol de la victoria haz algo coño


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> La bilis es un líquido que es producido y secretado por el hígado y almacenado en la vesícula biliar.



la teneis adentro mandriles de mierda

escoria

como el mierdareal ayer

se creia que iba a pasar jajajajaj


----------



## ccc (4 May 2022)

Lo siento, Camavinga en solo 15 minutos ha dejado claro lo que es sacar la pelota, hacer quiebros, increible,....

Kroos, Modric y Casemiro son simplemente basura: Lo que se ha dicho en el foro desde hace 1 anyo.

Y recordar que el italiano solo ha hacho los cambios con el 0-1. Hijo de Puta.


----------



## Urquattro (4 May 2022)

Soy del atleti, lo del madrid es la hostia...

Inexplicable, apocalíptico, alucinante...

Enhorabuena, el City no tiene nada que hacer. Falta el gol de Bencemalo, o de algún otro negro...


----------



## Andr3ws (4 May 2022)

Madre De Dios. Esta temporada es de largo la temporada más épica de la historia Del Real Madrid. Casi ya da igual si se gana o no. 
Que manera de no dar por perdido nada, esto es la esencia Del Real Madrid, su grandeza.


----------



## Scardanelli (4 May 2022)

Lo mejor: 1) Camavinga tiene 19 años y los cojones de plomo; 2) como vengo diciendo Rodrygo es 9 y Jalan ya no viene; 3) con Valverde SIEMPRE aunque va a terminar expulsado.


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 May 2022)

ha saltado al campo @eL CHAPERRO


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 May 2022)

Falta el gol del moro


----------



## Ritalapollera (4 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> la teneis adentro mandriles de mierda
> 
> escoria
> 
> ...



Cómo van las mascarillas???? SUBNORMAL 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (4 May 2022)

Firmo los penaltys en la prorroga


----------



## PORRON (4 May 2022)

Al borde del infarto.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 May 2022)

La ha tenido el moraco....


----------



## Lake (4 May 2022)

Increíble la potra que ha tenido el Madrid con un planteamiento tan mediocre ...y para los suspicaces recuerdo otra vez que el City ha tenido dos clamorosas para ponerse 0-2 , lo que hubiera sido irremontable.


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Lo siento, Camavinga en solo 15 minutos ha dejado claro lo que es sacar la pelota, hacer quiebros, increible,....
> 
> Kroos, Modric y Casemiro son simplemente basura: Lo que se ha dicho en el foro desde hace 1 anyo.
> 
> Y recordar que el italiano solo ha hacho los cambios con el 0-1. Hijo de Puta.



Salvo a modric, los otros dos gracias y adiós.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hamtel (4 May 2022)

Ahora Carletto sorprende sacando a Alaba que marca el gol. Es lo que tiene tener flor


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Puto moro joder que has tenido tres cojones!!!


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Penalti

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 May 2022)

Er penartito de rigor

jajaja


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 May 2022)

puto aburrimiento voy forear a otros lados mientras os mean

ya vendre a reirme en vuestro jeto, escoria


----------



## xilebo (4 May 2022)

Penalty pa el madrid


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Joderrrrrr no la falles!!!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

Penalti,joooooder


----------



## Scardanelli (4 May 2022)

Va a marcar AUSENCIO.


----------



## el ruinas II (4 May 2022)

usain bolt tambien es madridista


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 May 2022)

Penarty..... Jjajjaja


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

PENALTY y ROJA


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Jajajajajaja penalty venga coñooo pamemkaaaa


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> puto aburrimiento voy forear a otros lados mientras os mean
> 
> ya vendre a reirme en vuestro jeto, escoria



No te vayas escoria aún hay más 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Octubrista (4 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Lo siento, Camavinga en solo 15 minutos ha dejado claro lo que es sacar la pelota, hacer quiebros, increible,....
> 
> Kroos, Modric y Casemiro son simplemente basura: Lo que se ha dicho en el foro desde hace 1 anyo.
> 
> Y recordar que el italiano solo ha hacho los cambios con el 0-1. Hijo de Puta.



Valverde en el centro hace más que castigado en una banda, parece otro jugador.

Penalty


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Firmo los penaltys en la prorroga



Pves como hayan tiros a portería...


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

Como lo falle este hijo de puta...


----------



## xilebo (4 May 2022)




----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 May 2022)




----------



## HArtS (4 May 2022)

PENALL!!!!!!


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Venga coño panenkaaaaaaaa jajajajaja


----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 May 2022)

vaya robo, otro mas


----------



## Cuqui (4 May 2022)

Se me ha caido, NECESITO UN PUTO LINK


----------



## Chichimango (4 May 2022)

El propio Djoko reconoció hace años que era del Madrid.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 May 2022)

Gol moruno....


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 May 2022)

Gol y tal


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Ostia putasaaaaaaa


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

Que lo tire Camavinga con la polla


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

100% real


----------



## Señor Moscoso (4 May 2022)

Que no había segarro hoy eh amegos?


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Toma Jajaja

Caos llegó el caos 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HArtS (4 May 2022)

Clarísimo el penal.

Muy vivo Benzema apartando el balón para que el defensa no lo alcance a tocar.


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

ME CORROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SER DEL MADRID ES LO MAS GRANDE


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 May 2022)

la seguis chupando


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

Pep tiene que estar flipando...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 May 2022)

Regarder Real Madrid Manchester City streaming live Real Madrid vs Manchester City streaming direct


Suivez Real Madrid Manchester City Streaming HD Voir Real Madrid vs Manchester City Live direct Real Madrid vs Manchester City liens streaming pour regarder le match



www.streamonsport06.xyz


----------



## 11kjuan (4 May 2022)

LiveTV / WebPlayer


internet television, teledifusion en internet, transmisiones deportivas directas



cdn.livetv538.me


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> No te vayas escoria aún hay más
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



2 del shitty faltan

pedazo de mierda come pollas mandril


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pep tiene que estar flipando...



Esta cagado.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 May 2022)

Lol jajaja madre mía


----------



## HArtS (4 May 2022)

3-1!!!!!


----------



## el ruinas II (4 May 2022)

sabia que amego no podia fallar hoy


----------



## Descuernacabras (4 May 2022)

Goooooooooooooolllllll vamossssssssssssssss


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 May 2022)

Guardiola hijodeputa.... Pase lo que pase...


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

Y ahora el 4º de los sobrados que van


----------



## Silluzollope (4 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Se me ha caido, NECESITO UN PUTO LINK



Tiene ustec un privado


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Venga coño tiralo de paneja joderrrr me has jodido


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 May 2022)

no te cansas de chupar, mandril


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> 2 del shitty faltan
> 
> pedazo de mierda come pollas mandril



Chupa. Chupa.

Culo prieto más duro más duro.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HArtS (4 May 2022)

Suicidios masivos en Cataluña.


----------



## Chichimango (4 May 2022)

Esto es lo más grande que hay, háganse todos del Madrid amigos!!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> la seguis chupando


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> ME CORROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SER DEL MADRID ES LO MAS GRANDE



Donde este un 0-0 con una buena bronca que se quite esto


----------



## Silluzollope (4 May 2022)

Uy la carita de la pepa.


----------



## qbit (4 May 2022)

TOMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.
GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> 100% real



pues tómatelo a broma pero esto en el futuro se descargará de mega: champions del realmadrid 2022 full HD 100% real con medicina


----------



## Roedr (4 May 2022)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

El calbo está loquisimo y nervioso


----------



## Gorrión (4 May 2022)

*REAL TROLIL*


----------



## Scardanelli (4 May 2022)

Tremendo Camavinga en la jugada del penalti...


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 May 2022)

Juan las caras juan


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

El amego está a pvnto de superar a Ronaldo en goles en una Champions


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (4 May 2022)

Impresionante


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (4 May 2022)

Baraka.


----------



## Th89 (4 May 2022)

Esto es magia


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 May 2022)

El Camavinga que pinta tiene de jugón.


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Tremendo Camavinga en la jugada del penalti...



Es una puta máquina.

Una puta máquina 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Chupa. Chupa.
> 
> Culo prieto más duro más duro.
> 
> ...



tu hermana es que es muy puta

enviado desde mi polla en tu boca


----------



## qbit (4 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> SER DEL MADRID ES LO MAS GRANDE



Pero termina la frase: ... para que te dé un infarto.


----------



## Chichimango (4 May 2022)

Carapinga puede ser un fichaje de época, ojito con él.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (4 May 2022)

El 3-1 el Madrid ya está en la final!! 

Al carajo Gayrdiola y blaugranas!! 
Jota Jordi, Soria, Víctor Palacios el radical....etc. A mamar!!


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> tu hermana es que es muy puta
> 
> enviado desde mi polla en tu boca



Jajajaja más prieto más gusto, culo culo.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ccc (4 May 2022)

Lo de Camavinga es un escandalo


----------



## Justo Bueno (4 May 2022)

JAJAJAJAJA juro por Dios que soy del Barça pero esto es una pasada jajajaja A CHUPAR POLLA GUARDIOLA, gracias por los títulos que diste al Barsa pero me das puto asco Pep hipócrita cerdo asqueroso, viva Puyol Força Liverpool


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Jajajajaja las maricas dela calba están jodidisimasss


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1047792



apollardao que os la van a enchufar payaso

y sino el pool

la teneis adentro mandriles


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

Menuda Champions,es puro surrealismo...


----------



## Scardanelli (4 May 2022)

También es posible que salga Lucas y marque... estamos más allá de todo lo imaginable...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

*Es la copa de Europa más asombrosa de mi vida!!! Esto es historia viva del fútbol!!!*


----------



## Andr3ws (4 May 2022)

Venía el Sity de marcar 16 goles en 4 partidos.


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Jajajaja más prieto más gusto, culo culo.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



nunca te canses de chupar

enviado desde mi polla en tu boca


----------



## el ruinas II (4 May 2022)

creo que la cuarta dosis de la vacuna te la perdonan si enseñas un carnet del real madrid


----------



## Roedr (4 May 2022)

quiero ver primeros planos de Guardrogas


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (4 May 2022)

Ver la cara de Guardiola es el alimento de un mes .


----------



## Andr3ws (4 May 2022)

Cuidado con el duelo de amegos delanteros que puede haber en la final


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 May 2022)

El penalti que no revisaron a Correita en el Metropolitano por el penartito de rigor a El Trampas.

Donde las dan las toman, Guarrona. Y siempre favorecen a El Trampas 

Majia potajia


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

Es el momento de sacar a Cebollas


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 May 2022)

no soy tu madre, pedazo maricón

mira el shitty como se acerca


----------



## Epsilon69 (4 May 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Suicidios masivos en Cataluña.



Sí después del partido Putin tira un misil nuclear sobre Barcelona ya sería la guinda perfecta.

ÉXTASIS TOTAL.


----------



## Ritalapollera (4 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> no soy tu madre, pedazo maricón
> 
> mira el shitty como se acerca



Que pierdan tiempo con las mascarillas, SUBNORMAL HDLGP 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

El Madrid no es apto para ponzoñados


----------



## Señor Moscoso (4 May 2022)

Los lazis están muertos por dentro desde que empatamos. Están pensando en cuando les pegaban collejas en el cole, cuando la mujer le puso los cuernos, cuando su padre se fundió la pasta de su primer contrato en putas. Que acabe esto pronto por piedad con esos seres.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Camavinga es una animalada ,dirigiendo el juego del Madrid con 19 años


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (4 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Sí después del partido Putin tira un misil nuclear sobre Barcelona ya sería la guinda perfecta.
> 
> ÉXTASIS TOTAL.



Que atine un poco ,que en warralona no todos somos tractorianos del barca.
Que lo tire en el Camp nou.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Camavinga es una animalada ,dirigiendo el juego del Madrid con 19 años



Sobra el TDI


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

El Madrit está a 20 minvtos de eliminar al segvndo equipo estado, hace poco más de un año de la superliga...


----------



## Andr3ws (4 May 2022)

Mañana tenemos cita con los lloros de RAC1.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 May 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> creo que la cuarta dosis de la vacuna te la perdonan si enseñas un carnet del real madrid



Si enseñas un carnet del Madrid San Pedro te abre la puerta, te choca las cinco y te pide dos putas de a 3000 euros la noche.


----------



## barullo (4 May 2022)

Se me ha colgado la conexion justo cuando enfocaban al Guardiola y qué cara gilipollas que se le ha quedao


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Camavinga es una animalada ,dirigiendo el juego del Madrid con 19 años



Espero que no se obscequen en dejarlo de mediocentro. Ese tio tiene clase para jugar mas cerca de la meta rival


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 May 2022)

chaperazo hijo de puta


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

A perder tiempo.
Que se jodan los lazis ingleses


----------



## Ritalapollera (4 May 2022)

A que el miserable HDLGP del árbitro deja más de 3 minutos ahora.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Saca ya a Ceballos joder


----------



## Edu.R (4 May 2022)

Si se consuma la victoria, me parece literalmente imposible vivir algo más épico.

Literalmente imposible.


----------



## Andr3ws (4 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Se me ha colgado la conexion justo cuando enfocaban al Guardiola y qué cara gilipollas que se le ha quedao



Vomistar ens roba


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Sobra el TDI



Por supuesto.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 May 2022)

Lo único que me nutre de que pase El Trampas es ver a Guarrona con cara de pasmao viendo cómo le hacen la majia potajia


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Espero que no se obscequen en dejarlo de mediocentro. Ese tio tiene clase para jugar mas cerca de la meta rival



Medio centro es la posición más difícil seguro y casi te diría que la más importante en un equipo. Si sirve para jugar ahí nos ha tocado la lotería.


----------



## Andr3ws (4 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si se consuma la victoria, me parece literalmente imposible vivir algo más épico.
> 
> Literalmente imposible.



Falta una remontada de 3 goles en la final contra el Liverpool, con 4 goles de Bale.
Karius Style.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (4 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si se consuma la victoria, me parece literalmente imposible vivir algo más épico.
> 
> Literalmente imposible.



Queda la 14 aun


----------



## Chichimango (4 May 2022)

Aún con el flipe de la remontada, se me está haciendo eterno, joder.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Quita a Benzema...si hay que meter otro gol que lo meta ausencio sabes....


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

Karim, mas despacio


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quita a Benzema...si hay que meter otro gol que lo meta ausencio sabes....



Falta el gol de Ausencio


----------



## Andr3ws (4 May 2022)

Obiwan, sal de ese cuerpo!!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 May 2022)

penarti
penarti 

jajaja


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Lo único que me nutre de que pase El Trampas es ver a Guarrona con cara de pasmao viendo cómo le hacen la majia potajia



Algun madridista celebra mas la derrota del calvo que el pase en la final en si misma (yo por ejemplo, champions tenemos muchas, ver jodido a la calva lo he visto pocas veces)


----------



## Hamtel (4 May 2022)




----------



## Scardanelli (4 May 2022)

Joder quitar a Karim... puede haber penalties... debe estar muerto.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

La verdad,estaba convencido al 100% de que estabamos fuera,no puedo ni creer lo que veo...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 May 2022)

mal quitar a karim


----------



## Silluzollope (4 May 2022)

Madre mía Camavinga


----------



## Scardanelli (4 May 2022)

Camavinga tiene 19 años... es de locos como está jugando.


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

Esas manos molonas...


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Bufffrff la puta de cortuis


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Joder que parada 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Silluzollope (4 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> La verdad,estaba convencido al 100% de que estabamos fuera,no puedo ni creer lo que veo...



Confieso que del gol al minuto 90 lo he dejado de fondo y he enchufado la play


----------



## Th89 (4 May 2022)

Si sobrevivo a estos 15 minutos muero de viejo


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Camavinga tiene 19 años... es de locos como está jugando.



Lo sabemos todos menos AnCHOLOti 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Medio centro es la posición más difícil seguro y casi te diría que la más importante en un equipo. Si sirve para jugar ahí nos ha tocado la lotería.



No digo que no, pero si existe la posibilidad de tener un futbolista que te deseqyilibre arriba, eso tambien habria que tenerlo en cuenta. Con algunos entrenadores algunos jugadores acqban el partido en un puesto diferente al inicial segun lo pida el partido


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

Man,esta eliminatoria es historia pura...


----------



## Cuqui (4 May 2022)

Estoy atacado joder.


----------



## barullo (4 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> La verdad,estaba convencido al 100% de que estabamos fuera,no puedo ni creer lo que veo...



No me extraña que no te lo creas: justo antes del 1-1 han perdonado machacar el 0-2

Se tienen que estar acordando todos de eso

Y lo del portero tambien manda cojones lo manterola que es


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

La calba histérica para que le escuchen y Ancelotti sudando de todo


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 May 2022)

gaydiola hijo de puta subnormal calvo retrasado


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Lo sabemos todos menos AnCHOLOti
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



No se fácil atreverse a quitar a los veteranos,, y al final ha quitado a los tres por lo que estoy viendo ahora. Lo de Camavinga es tremendo y la mala colocaciónd e Asencio defendiendo también.


----------



## Edu.R (4 May 2022)

Hay algo en esa hectárea de Madrid, que nadie sabe lo que es.


----------



## Andr3ws (4 May 2022)

¿Que estará pensando ahora mismo el puto Mbbape?

¿Y el hijo de puta del jeque?


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

Anda que si le da a Putin por tirar los misiles ahora y jode la eliminatoria...


----------



## ironpipo (4 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> La verdad,estaba convencido al 100% de que estabamos fuera,no puedo ni creer lo que veo...



Yo aun no lo asimilo colega
Me ha degastado tanto el puto sufrimiento que Estoy viendo el partido ya como si no me importara.


----------



## Silluzollope (4 May 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> La calba histérica para que le escuchen y Ancelotti sudando de todo



Le ha faltado el puro del otro dia


----------



## xilebo (4 May 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> mal quitar a karim



Estaba ya exhausto, que queda la final tmb para jugar


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (4 May 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1047806



Jojojo el hijo de perra indepe subnormal éste otra vez a secarse las lágrimas y los mocos con su pañuelo de estelada...


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Lucas váter por negricius y a aguantar ya joder


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Muy bien el chaval 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cuqui (4 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Anda que si le da a Putin por tirar los misiles ahora y jode la eliminatoria...



TRANQUILO, Dios es del Real Madrid.


----------



## Mecanosfera (4 May 2022)

Hay que ganar. Ahora toca más fútbol que épica. Vamos.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 May 2022)

Asensio defender? Eso que lo hagan subcontratados, el mejor se va al bar, o se coge un moscoso....


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> No se fácil atreverse a quitar a los veteranos,, y al final ha quitado a los tres por lo que estoy viendo ahora. Lo de Camavinga es tremendo y la mala colocaciónd e Asencio defendiendo también.



Los ha quitado TARDE.

ES UN ALINEADOR.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Malvender (4 May 2022)

Como nos encerremos atrás nos lo cascan


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

*Pepe gayola toma mi rociada!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Andr3ws (4 May 2022)

Durante todo el día he tenido el presentimiento de que sería el MVP de hoy, pero creo que va a ser Rodrygo Goles


----------



## xilebo (4 May 2022)

*Tremendo. Sin palabras*


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

Militao esta limitao
La rubia lo tiene seco


----------



## Th89 (4 May 2022)

Con Vallejo... esto es hard Mode


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Los ha quitado TARDE.
> 
> ES UN ALINEADOR.
> 
> ...



Hombre,la dosis de potra (o dios) ha sido estratosférica ...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 May 2022)

que asco da el mandril y su señorio


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 May 2022)

Ahora VAllejo, estos quieren que nos de infarto a todos.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (4 May 2022)

Guardiola hdp mama polla blanca


----------



## xilebo (4 May 2022)

*Same energy*


----------



## Edu.R (4 May 2022)

Queda aun mogollón. Pero bueno. Tenemos ventaja y Bernabeu.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Quién coño es el Vallejo ese??????



No se quién es pero con ese nombre no puede ser futbolista.


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

Ancelotti no tiene ni idea de las ventanas de cambios


----------



## Uchiha Madara (4 May 2022)

LOCURAAAAAAA!!! LO DEL MADRID NO TIENE NOMBRE, VAMOS JODER!!!!!


----------



## Chichimango (4 May 2022)

Vallejo y luego la mujer barbuda, y a campeonar!


----------



## Scardanelli (4 May 2022)

No aguantamos encerrados 15 minutos. Tiene que haber otro plan….


----------



## Andr3ws (4 May 2022)

El vuelo de vuelta de Ryanair a Manchester va a ser un tanatorio.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (4 May 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> que asco da el mandril y su señorio



Hoy no toca, puto sucnor.
Rinde pleitesía a la puta épica


----------



## Scardanelli (4 May 2022)

No puedes ser que nos la juguemos con Vallejo… cruel destino…


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Con Vallejo... esto es hard Mode



Algun compi dijo antes que mas epica era imposible...ahora si


----------



## barullo (4 May 2022)

Al city solo le puede rescatar Vallejo, tócate los cojones


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Los ha quitado TARDE.
> 
> ES UN ALINEADOR.



Mira, si Ancelotti gana la liga como la ha ganado y encima planta sus cojones en la final de Champions, con la plantilla que tiene, es para envainársela, darle las gracias, y decirle que nos vemos en agosto para más de lo mismo.

Eso si llega, como encima la gane yo ya no sé que decir.


----------



## Andr3ws (4 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ancelotti no tiene ni idea de las ventanas de cambios



Si no tiene ni idea de nada, pero nos va a dar esta Champions.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 May 2022)

si pierden esto es para matarlos... el plan es encerrarse?


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 May 2022)

la segunda parte de la prórroja no se jueba. A hacer todos la croqueta!

jajaja


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

joder estoy sudando


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ancelotti no tiene ni idea de las ventanas de cambios



Jajajaja el descojono, es como Biden pero de entrenador.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (4 May 2022)

*Lo de Ancelotti es increíble*


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Venga coño saca a Lucas váter que algo hará joder


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 May 2022)

Que putada que llevo 1 mes en turno de tarde noche...al menos os tengo a vosotros, que pollas, sois lo mejor del furbol


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Militao parece que juega en slips y borracho no puede ni correr joder


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Entra vallejo y Lucas water.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Sale váter por si hay penaltis que es el Beckham de los penaltis


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Es el caos joder el caos.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JimTonic (4 May 2022)

Fun to watch


----------



## artemis (4 May 2022)

Gayloca esta desquiciado


----------



## Andr3ws (4 May 2022)

Estoy viendo a Bale de titular en la final y me estoy descojonando.


----------



## Malvender (4 May 2022)

El Madrid debería hacer lo que hizo el siti con el patletico en los últimos 10 minutos y no se juega más


----------



## Silluzollope (4 May 2022)

Carvajal parece el de 2014 hoy


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 May 2022)

Yo hacia eso en los partidos contra el granada y demas bodrios, si no no aguantaba verlos...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 May 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Hoy no toca, puto sucnor.
> Rinde pleitesía a la puta épica



calla comepipas que sin el regalito comeis truño


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Viva el puto caos parezco el jocker

Vamos djokovich

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pr0orz1337 (4 May 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Gayloca esta desquiciado


----------



## Epsilon69 (4 May 2022)

Madrid huele a uñas mordidas.


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Si esto lo juega el cholo ya estarían de tangana en tangana y terminado es lo que le falta al Madric joder


----------



## Ksalanovic (4 May 2022)

Entra Vallejo.

Peligro este tío es muy malo


----------



## Scardanelli (4 May 2022)

No, por Dios, no…Vallejo…


----------



## Andr3ws (4 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Madrid huele a uñas mordidas.



Y Manchester a caca.


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

El city esta hundido
Acabaran llorando


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


>



Jajajaja



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

Están todos fundidos...


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Os imagináis autogol de Vallejo  es el final de su carrera


----------



## Cuqui (4 May 2022)

No pasa el tiempo joder.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (4 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


>




Que le pida el teléfono a la calva de Manacor para los injertos.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sale váter por si hay penaltis que es el Beckham de los penaltis



En la final contra el atletico tiro el primero e iba al punto de penalti llevamdo el balon bailandola con el dedo....y lo metio...esa gente hace falta si o si


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 May 2022)

Gaydiola perro de mierda...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 May 2022)

señorio haciendo la croqueta todo el equipo


----------



## Rediooss (4 May 2022)

Sale el dúo sacapuntas...


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (4 May 2022)

10’


----------



## Scardanelli (4 May 2022)

Tenemos que atacar… la pelota no puede llegar al área con Vallejo ahí…


----------



## Ritalapollera (4 May 2022)

Malvender dijo:


> El Madrid debería hacer lo que hizo el siti con el patletico en los últimos 10 minutos y no se juega más



Exacto, lo mismo que ha hecho toda la segunda parte el shitty.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 May 2022)

entra pellejo, veo un own goal


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> señorio haciendo la croqueta todo el equipo



Estás viendo historia con mayúsculas hombre...


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Camavinga es una bestia 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Señor Moscoso (4 May 2022)

Vallejo tiene cara del horror de Dunwich


----------



## barullo (4 May 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Os imagináis autogol de Vallejo  es el final de su carrera



En la olimpiada la cagó hasta las trancas


----------



## Chichimango (4 May 2022)

Ahora Vallejo mete el cuarto en un córner y ya se rinde el City y hasta el Liverpool.


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Ahora Vallejo mete el cuarto en un córner y ya se rinde el City y hasta el Liverpool.



Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Si tuviera cojones el Vallejo liaba una tangana y se hacía historia en el Madrit joder pero como la ceja está empanado ni se lo habrá dicho


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 May 2022)

Bueno, pues el Líverpool ya puede ir tomando nota, porque le van a hacer la majia potajia de las tarjetas que no se muestran, los penartitos de rigor y que saben que como no metan cuatro de diferencia, les hacen la robontada y les dejan to moñecos.


----------



## Andr3ws (4 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Ahora Vallejo mete el cuarto en un córner y ya se rinde el City y hasta el Liverpool.



De chilena.


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> De chilena.



En su portería


----------



## Malvender (4 May 2022)

Puto sufrimiento


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Venga vamos coño.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 May 2022)

Valverde metiendo pataditas a ver si monta una tangana. Cómo son los uruguayos.


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

un minuto


----------



## barullo (4 May 2022)

Bueno pues está hecho ¿no?

Aguantad la respiración y el ojal apretao


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Valverde metiendo pataditas a ver si monta una tangana. Cómo son los uruguayos.



Oficio eso es oficio 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Tres minutos 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

60 segvndos señores


----------



## bubba_zanetti (4 May 2022)

estamos viendo la no expulsion de tarugo casimiro y el no penalty y croquetas por el suelo 10 minutos se ha jugado de 30 min


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Poco me parece pa lo que se ha jugado pero bueno así la calba rabia más


----------



## pr0orz1337 (4 May 2022)




----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Venga a perder tiempo.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 May 2022)

Guardiloca llorando por el añadido el hijodeputa..... Me cago en sus muertos,,,,


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 May 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Poco me parece pa lo que se ha jugado pero bueno así la calba rabia más



no hay que perder lo importante de vista


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

El City la volvera a liar en el tunel de vestuarios


----------



## Ritalapollera (4 May 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Guardiloca llorando por el añadido el hijodeputa..... Me cago en sus muertos,,,,



Qué HDLGP

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Malvender (4 May 2022)




----------



## Silluzollope (4 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Oficio eso es oficio
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Hace falta uno de estos en el campo siempre.


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Jojo vaya partido milagro la leche


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Vamos que ya lo tenemos 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Estamos en la final.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

Lo sierto es que la prorroga ha sido lamentable


----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Ale la flor jojojo a la final


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Nos vamos a París 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

FINAAAL


----------



## Justo Bueno (4 May 2022)

jajajajajajajajajajajajaj de las glorias deportiiivaaaaaaaaaasshhhh jajajajajaj


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 May 2022)

IN-CRE-I-PLA

IN-CRE-I-PLA

IN-CRE-I-PLA


Enhorabuena merengues.... Guardiloca MARICÓN JÓDETE PERRO ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 May 2022)

A MAMARLA PEP


----------



## Octubrista (4 May 2022)

Jo, jo, Guardiola qué cara


----------



## Evangelion (4 May 2022)

Ji, ji, ji, ji.


----------



## barullo (4 May 2022)

A ver qué coños cuenta Guardiola


----------



## Señor Moscoso (4 May 2022)

Otro día en la oficina


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

He visto farolas brillando menos que los svdores de Guardiloca


----------



## Andr3ws (4 May 2022)

¿Que cojones le estará pasando por la cabeza al hijo de puta de Luciferin?


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

GUARDIOLA JODETE


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 May 2022)

jajajjaja

No ha dejao ni que acabe la prórroja el arbitratio. Ha pitao er final a los 2 minutos 50 segundos de los 3 de añadidura

Me descojono

Guarrona, donde las dan las toman!


----------



## Silluzollope (4 May 2022)

Bueno, pues han caído dos equipos de jeques y uno de un oligarca. La champions no se gana a base de millones, sino de COJONES.


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 May 2022)

Vallejo ganando por arriba, los otros solo pegando centros, perdida de tiempo, la prorroga ha sido una chufla, pero al final tanta leche de entrenador para terminar pegando centros desde el portero.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (4 May 2022)




----------



## Chichimango (4 May 2022)

Me voy al Sport a hacer un recado, ahora vuelvo.


----------



## manutartufo (4 May 2022)

Oeoeoe otra final. Vamosssss


----------



## Malvender (4 May 2022)

Qué maravilla


----------



## Vikingo2016 (4 May 2022)

Como me alegro que el mierda de Ramos, pesetero y busca fama que siempre quiere protagonismo, lo mandara al carajo Florentino Pérez después de en 3 ocasiones amenazar al club y Florentino con irse a otro club.

.pues ahora a mamarla Sergio Ramos ,el Madrid en otra final de Champions y seguramente ganara la copa de Europa número 14.

Y tú en París viendo cómo la ganan payaso, analfabeto, pesetero.


----------



## el ruinas II (4 May 2022)

SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII, la eliminatoria mas epica que recuerdo, brutaaaaalllll


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 May 2022)

mi primera conclusión: cuanto más decimos ANCELOTI HIJO DE PUTA mejor le salen las cosas.

es como un gremlin o algo así que no hay que mojarlos.


----------



## IVNP71 (4 May 2022)

Grande el Real!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## fachacine (4 May 2022)

Pocas cosas tan bonitas en esta vida como SER DEL REAL MADRID. Pocas cosas.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (4 May 2022)

Guardiola está mirando vuelos a Turkia.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 May 2022)

RAC 1..... RAC 1..... Voy a pajearme....


----------



## xilebo (4 May 2022)

3 min de añadido solo, y pita el arbitro en el 2:50  

Otra final mas champions y guardiola otro año mas en el city sin el titulo de champions


----------



## Th89 (4 May 2022)

CHUPAMELA MEACOLONIAS, HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA

Y QUE TE DEN POR EL CULO, CALVINI HIJO DE PUTA


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

1.032 millones de euros despues GUARDILOCA cero champions
Pero invento el fupvol


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> mi primera conclusión: cuanto más decimos ANCELOTI HIJO DE PUTA mejor le salen las cosas.
> 
> es como un gremlin o algo así que no hay que mojarlos.



Pues voy a seguir 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## manutartufo (4 May 2022)

Ahora la final se gana no se juega.


----------



## Hamtel (4 May 2022)

Grealish 120 millones y jugando con portero de regional. Grandes


----------



## ironpipo (4 May 2022)

Os imagináis que debe estar pensando Kloop?
Como cojones le ganas al madrid?


----------



## artemis (4 May 2022)

Deseando que llegue la entrevista del de Movistar con gayloca


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> mi primera conclusión: cuanto más decimos ANCELOTI HIJO DE PUTA mejor le salen las cosas.
> 
> es como un gremlin o algo así que no hay que mojarlos.



ANCELOTI HIJO DE PUTA


----------



## Epsilon69 (4 May 2022)

Increíble. Sin palabras.

TODOS AHORA A CIBELES.


----------



## spam (4 May 2022)

CUÁNTA GRANDEZA


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

*ROCIADAS!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Chispeante (4 May 2022)

Fácil, directo e irrefutable: LAS ELIMINATORIAS MÁS ÉPICAS DE LA HISTORIA DEL FÚTBOL.


----------



## Gorrión (4 May 2022)

Vosotros no sabéis lo que es nacer en Catalunya y vivir estos momentos.

Felicidades a todos, HALA MADRID!


----------



## Linsecte2000 (4 May 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> 3-1 en la vuelta, lo veyeo...



AJÁ!!


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Pues voy a seguir
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



dale dale, tu odio le hace más poderoso, es un lord sith camuflado


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

esto es mejor que ganar la liga


----------



## Descuernacabras (4 May 2022)

Finalllllllllll . Joder lo que se ha sufrido. Enhorabuena a todos los madridistas. ¡Estamos en la final! Vamossssssssss.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 May 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> AJÁ!!



mendudo ojo multifacetado hamijo


----------



## HATE (4 May 2022)

No se si caera la 14 pero esta Champions la recordaremos para siempre.


----------



## SanRu (4 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> *AL CARRER CERDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS*




jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

CEFERINO JODETE
CEFERINO JODETE
CEFERINO JODETE


----------



## josemanuelb (4 May 2022)

Otro milagro.

A tomar por culo los equipos de jeques. Adiós Gaydroga.

Brutal.

A Paris.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (4 May 2022)

Felicidades a todos , este equipo es absolutamente maravilloso, todos los equipos "estado" a tomar por culo, nos los hemos follado a todos.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (4 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Vosotros no sabéis lo que es nacer en Catalunya y vivir estos momentos.
> 
> Felicidades a todos, HALA MADRID!




Yo si.


----------



## _Suso_ (4 May 2022)

Yo casi que paso de autocitarme a nivel dios, algunos siempre decimos que sí, thanks a mí al menos


----------



## Andr3ws (4 May 2022)

Estatua al chicles y a Vallejo en la puerta 0 del nuevo Bernabéu.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (4 May 2022)




----------



## brickworld (4 May 2022)

Joder el Vale como suda de estos momentos  vaya huevazos tiene el CABRON


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

La Ancelotineta


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Probablemente sea la mayor trolleada en el fútbol que se recverde nvnca



Lo mentengo palabra por palabra


----------



## manutartufo (4 May 2022)

Hay que ganar al Liverpool pero con remontada,esta es la Champions de las remontadas


----------



## spam (4 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Pocas cosas tan bonitas en esta vida como SER DEL REAL MADRID. Pocas cosas.



Pocas me han hecho tan feliz y tantas veces...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Lo mejor:

Liverpool - real Madrid.

Dos equipos grandes de verdad y no los nuevos ricos estos minundis!!!!

Toma rociada Pepe gayola!!!!!!!!!!

Hoy es el día oficial en España y nuevo festivo!!!!

*El día de la rociada a Pepe gayola!!!!!!*


----------



## Hamtel (4 May 2022)

El partido lo ha ganado Courtois. Este y otros muchos. Es muy importante tener un buen portero


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (4 May 2022)

No se que decir


----------



## JimTonic (4 May 2022)

El departamento de marketing viendo como aumentan los seguidores del Madrid 300% en el mundo en dos meses


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (4 May 2022)

Es brutal


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 May 2022)

Lol a por la 14


----------



## xilebo (4 May 2022)

*El milagro final*

El *Madrid* llega a la prórroga con un gol en el último minuto y otro en el descuento y mata al *City* en el tiempo extra. Los blancos estarán en París tras otro partido histórico.


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 May 2022)

¿Cuando decis que es la peli? este año n las remontadas de chaval de las dos UEFAS.


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> La Ancelotineta



Esta arranca y tiene óxido nitroso.

Son instantes brutales. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Raul83 (4 May 2022)

¡¡¡A POR LA 14!!!! y a por una tila....


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 May 2022)

Bueno, pues superamos el tramite y a la final


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 May 2022)

El Líverpool es mucho mejor que El Trampas, pero como chensic, Shity, Pesejé...

si esto fuera fúrbol diría que la champiñon es del Líverpool, pero como esto no va de fúrbol, sino que va de majias potajias merengues, pues suponjo que El Trampas se la lleva sin saber por qué, con hépica, majia, robontá o lo que surja.


----------



## Roedr (4 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo mejor:
> 
> Liverpool - real Madrid.
> 
> ...




falta lo mejor del post-partido la rueda de prensa con los lloros de guardrogas


----------



## Paobas (4 May 2022)




----------



## ccc (4 May 2022)

Jo,jo, de esta no se recupera el City:

Habia jugadores llorando con el 2-0; todas las caras eran un poema; y recuerdo que los jovenes (Camavinga,...) han sabido no jugar la 2 parte de la prorroga como si fueran profesionales de 35 anyos: La segunda parte no ha existido.

Y Carletto es un gran hijo de puta: Como se puede dejar en el banquillo a Camavinga, durante toda la temporada? El solo ha ganado la eliminatoria: Ha hecho de Kroos, de Modric y Casemiro todo a la vez: Y mejor que ellos tres juntos.


----------



## Chispeante (4 May 2022)

Va un guionista con una historia como esta para hacer una película y el productor le manda a tomar por culo por fantasioso...


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Que dicen los putos comentaristas piratas?

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 121 (4 May 2022)

Las 3 últimas eliminatorias del Madrid en Champions... no sabría describirlas

Tal vez Florentino sea Dios de verdad


----------



## ironpipo (4 May 2022)

Pleno joder
Plenooooo
Los nuevos ricos eliminados por la puta vieja escuela
Psg fuera.
Chelsea fuera.
City fuera.

Ya me da igual la final.
Prefiero que el pool nos pinte la cara a sufrir esto de nuevo. He perdido 10 años de vida hoy.
Aun asi,....
HALA MADRID HIJOS DE PUTA!


----------



## artemis (4 May 2022)

La guardineta siniestro total junto a la Xavineta


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (4 May 2022)

Mañana me compro una camiseta del Madril en el chino del barrio ,que la inflación me está haciendo pupita ,después iré a dar una vuelta por el barrio de tractorianos subnormales.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 May 2022)

*Esto no es fúrbol, ñeños.
Esto es majia potajia!*


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 May 2022)

la leche, hasta la camiseta preparada


----------



## barullo (4 May 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> Hay que ganar al Liverpool pero con remontada,esta es la Champions de las remontadas



Si pero que os pongan la vuelta en casa tambien


----------



## Roedr (4 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> No se que decir



yo te ayudo, acuérdate de las lágrimas de la esquinita


----------



## pepetemete (4 May 2022)

Me jode lo de Bale, se ha perdido otra vez la celebración...puta espalda


----------



## Cui Bono (4 May 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Yo casi que paso de autocitarme a nivel dios, algunos siempre decimos que sí, thanks a mí al menos



Y hustec quién es??


----------



## cebollo (4 May 2022)

Bueno, pues hemos eliminado a Messi y a Guardiola.

Y las tres eliminatorias han sido mucho más divertidas y satisfactorias que dominar, jugar bien etc etc


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Me jode lo de Bale, se ha perdido otra vez la celebración...puta espalda



Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Godfather (4 May 2022)

Puto Floren aprovechó las obras del Bernabéu para enterrar debajo del césped a Juanito y Di Estéfano... Hala Madrid!!


----------



## spam (4 May 2022)

La mística de las noches europeas en el Bernabéu ha saltado de nivel este año.


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Mbappe debe estar FLIPANDO.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hannibaal (4 May 2022)

Enhorabuena a los madridistas, y aunque el futbol me da lo mismo me alegra mas todavía que sea derrotando al mea colonias.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (4 May 2022)

En posesió cómo hemos quedado?


----------



## sinosuke (4 May 2022)

Joder, qué gozada......!!!

Y encima contra el pedante meacolonias!!!!!!



*QUÉ PUTA GOZADA, POR DIOS!!!!!





HALA MADRID!!!!!*


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 May 2022)

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ASI ASI GANA EL MADRID!!!!!!


*


----------



## filets (4 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Mbappe debe estar FLIPANDO.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Mbappe esta empaquetando sus cosas para la mudanza


----------



## spam (4 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Mbappe debe estar FLIPANDO.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Como para no querer formar parte de HESTO.


----------



## Malvender (4 May 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> En posesió cómo hemos quedado?



Regulá per culpa del sespet


----------



## Scardanelli (4 May 2022)

Y Nacho, ojo. Vaya partido se ha marcado.


----------



## SanRu (4 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ahi se empezo a ganar el partido con camavinga rodrygo y asencio, es lo que hay



Saco a Asencio de la ecuación, y me vale.


----------



## xilebo (4 May 2022)

Es dificil explicar lo que ha pasado en octavos, cuartos y semis el real madrid, pero lo podria resumir asi: el futbol y mas en la champions a doble partido, da igual jugar mejor, peor, tener un plantillon de estrellas, haber ganado un monton de titulos como tecnico, el final es meter mas goles que el contrario y creer que se puede hasta el final clasificarte para la siguiente ronda, y eso el mejor es el REAL MADRID


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Y Nacho, ojo. Vaya partido se ha marcado.



Si es cierto, grande el chaval 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Silluzollope (4 May 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (4 May 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> ¡¡¡A POR LA 14!!!! y a por una tila....




Una tila dice... yo ya he encargado diez kilos de ketamina para ver la final.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> La CMK se puede ir a tomar por el culo
> 
> CAMAVINGA y VALVERDE




es que es eso macho!!!
es salir con los 2 de INICIOOOO
PUTO italiANOOOO

KROOS FUERA 
KROOS FUERAAAAA


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


>



Hijo de puta AnCHOLOti.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Insert Coin (4 May 2022)

Increíble. No recuerdo nada igual con ningún equipo, a por el Liverpool!! Ya estáis cargando los audios de RAC1










Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Linsecte2000 (4 May 2022)

Lo del Madric con la copa de Europa es algo increíble, inexplicable. Son los reyes absolutos.


----------



## ccc (4 May 2022)

Bueno, mis felicitaciones, por orden de importancia:

- Rodrygo y Camavinga.
- Carvajal, Valverde y Nacho.
- Courtois, Benzema, Militao.
- Mendy y Asensio.

Y lo siento, los 3 del medio del campo han quedado nuevamente retratados: Ha salido Camavinga y con un centrocampista menos ha tenido 3/4 skills con los que ha superado barreras y el city ha dejado de presionar arriba; la mobilidad, increible (mirad el penalty, como se desmarca y se ofrece y como ataca el espacio); si a eso le anyadimos la templanza en la 2 parte de la prorroga y la stamina que ha puesto: Sin palabras.


----------



## Scardanelli (4 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Es dificil explicar lo que ha pasado en octavos, cuartos y semis el real madrid, pero lo podria resumir asi: el futbol y mas en la champions a doble partido, da igual jugar mejor, peor, tener un plantillon de estrellas, haber ganado un monton de titulos como tecnico, el final es meter mas goles que el contrario y creer que se puede hasta el final clasificarte para la siguiente ronda, y eso el mejor es el REAL MADRID



Es una locura. No se puede explicar. Estoy viendo el partido en BT y no sabían qué decir. Nadie lo sabe.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 May 2022)

Ese penalti no se lo dan a Correa en el minuto 80 de una eliminatoria de cuartos contra el Shity de Guarrona. Es que ni lo revisan.

Eso es la majia potajia de la champions


----------



## Malvender (4 May 2022)

La rueda de prensa de Guardiola va a ser el momentazo del año….

A ver donde deja hoy ese aire de sabiondillo indepe


----------



## Suprimo (4 May 2022)

Todo un paraninfo de la hez-elencia


----------



## ccc (4 May 2022)

Y para terminar, dejar claro: 

Era ateo, pero ya creo: Dios es madridista.


----------



## 11kjuan (4 May 2022)

Buenas noches hermanos.
Vengo de un futuro próximo.

Siniestras fuerzas cuya compresión escapa a vuestra lógica, conspiran para evitar que el Real Madrid consiga el trofeo.

Ahora mismo estoy librando una encarnizada batalla junto con Florentino y Roncerdo en un plano que no os podéis imaginar.

Pero la bestia es fuerte. No sé si podremos.


----------



## Silluzollope (4 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Hijo de puta AnCHOLOti.
> 
> Jajajaja
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Hay que reconocerle el mérito. Viene a jubilarse y aguantar los palos porque tiene la misma plantilla que gano la champions del 2018 y va y gana la liga en la jornada 34 y se mete en la final de la champions. Eso es de muy crack.


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Bueno, mis felicitaciones, por orden de importancia:
> 
> - Rodrygo y Camavinga.
> - Carvajal, Valverde y Nacho.
> ...



Camavinga es una bestia de 19 años.

Bestial.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hamtel (4 May 2022)

Malvender dijo:


> La rueda de prensa de Guardiola va a ser el momentazo del año….
> 
> A ver donde deja hoy ese aire de sabiondillo indepe



Echará la culpa al sespet


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 May 2022)

Malvender dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1047821



en el city nadie lo va a cuestionar o que? cuantos millones lleva gastados??


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Después del día mundial de Las *ROCIADAS Pepe gayola *
LLega el día de: *TOMA ROCIADA SALAH QUE PARA ESO NOS QUERÍAS EN LA FINAL!!!*


----------



## Th89 (4 May 2022)

Hoy voy a dormir como DIOS.

Ver a un petroequipo en la cuneta, y encima dirigido por el falso de Guardiola, tengo nutrición para un mes.


----------



## Chispeante (4 May 2022)

Lo de Camavinga esta noche ha sido de jugador de época. Se ha comido al centro del campo del City él solito. Reconozco que tenía muchas dudas con el chaval, pero hoy se ha ganado ser titular en la Final con Valverde.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 May 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Hay que reconocerle el mérito. Viene a jubilarse y aguantar los palos porque tiene la misma plantilla que gano la champions del 2018 y va y gana la liga en la jornada 34 y se mete en la final de la champions. Eso es de muy crack.




merito ninguno!!!
el merito es de este equipo que tiene que hacer autenticas proezas para contrarrestar las CAGADAS de este entrenador


----------



## qbit (4 May 2022)

McManaman (ex-madridista), en la tele inglesa:


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (4 May 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Echará la culpa al sespet



¿El sespet que puso la Ferrusola?


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (4 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Ese penalti no se lo dan a Correa en el minuto 80 de una eliminatoria de cuartos contra el Shity de Guarrona. Es que ni lo revisan.
> 
> Eso es la majia potajia de la champions



De verdad, dejadlo ya, sois ridiculos... A dormir y a mamar cholismo


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Lo de Camavinga esta noche ha sido de jugador de época. Se ha comido al centro del campo del City él solito. Reconozco que tenía muchas dudas con el chaval, pero hoy se ha ganado ser titular en la Final con Valverde.



Lo hizo con el Psg.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 May 2022)

En cuartos ni se revisó un penalti de libro:


Pero bueno, semis épicas, majia, leyenda...


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 May 2022)

En cuartos ni se revisó un penalti de libro:


Pero bueno, semis épicas, majia, leyenda...


----------



## Scardanelli (4 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Y Nacho, ojo. Vaya partido se ha marcado.



Es una locura. Un tío diabético de 1.80, que Mou decía que no podia ser central, jugando una semifinal así. Muy grande.


----------



## Edu.R (4 May 2022)

Si el Real Madrid gana esta Champions, honestamente, como madridista he cumplido y ya me he pasado el videojuego.

Me parece imposible encontrar motivación para ser del Real Madrid. Más que esto no se puede

HALA MADRID.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Lo de Camavinga esta noche ha sido de jugador de época. Se ha comido al centro del campo del City él solito. Reconozco que tenía muchas dudas con el chaval, pero *hoy se ha ganado ser titular en la Final con Valverde.*



No si Carletto puede evitarlo...que para algo es Kroos el que manda...


----------



## Evangelion (4 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> MacManaman (ex-madridista), en la tele inglesa:



Siempre "uno de los nuestros"


----------



## Walter Sobchak (4 May 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Hoy remontamos fijo, 3-1.



Yo siempre crei.


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si el Real Madrid gana esta Champions, honestamente, como madridista he cumplido y ya me he pasado el videojuego.
> 
> Me parece imposible encontrar motivación para ser del Real Madrid. Más que esto no se puede
> 
> HALA MADRID.



Te queda lo mejor.

Viene la tortuga ninja.

Volverás a disfrutar, nos queda mucho por hacer.

Y por CAMPEONAR 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## josemanuelb (4 May 2022)

Lo que nos ha dado el Madrid este año es histórico, no se paga con dinero.

Ser del Madrid es la polla.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 May 2022)

En cuartos ni se revisó un penalti de libro:


Pero bueno, semis épicas, majia, leyenda...


----------



## pr0orz1337 (4 May 2022)

Mirada de las mil yardas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Roedr (4 May 2022)

Hannibaal dijo:


> Enhorabuena a los madridistas, y aunque el futbol me da lo mismo me alegra mas todavía que sea derrotando al mea colonias.



Esta es una victoria transversal.


----------



## 4motion (4 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


>



Da para me me.

Jajajaja 

Cómo coño se gana al Madrid. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rotto2 (4 May 2022)

Buah chaval qué pasada. Esto no es normal, esto no es de humanos. Tercera remontada seguida en el minuto 89 y 90, esto tiene que estar amañado para dar espectáculo y traer audiencias, qué puto fuerte, te quedas sin palabras.

Es que además el Madrid no juega una putísima mierda jajajajajaja, pero nada tío, no juegan a puto NA-DA y el rival con entrenador carísimo y táctica brutal los mea hasta que el madrid malote se acaba el porro y decide correr un poco y zasca zasca zasca a tomar por culo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Lo de Camavinga esta noche ha sido de jugador de época. Se ha comido al centro del campo del City él solito. Reconozco que tenía muchas dudas con el chaval, pero hoy se ha ganado ser titular en la Final con Valverde.



ES más rápido de mente que de piernas, siempre la suelta rápido, se coloca donde hace falta, si sigue progresando va a ser tremendo, encima con 19 años sale y a comerselo todo, es cierto que debuto joven en la liga francesa y ay demostro que no se asusta y que va a por todas, pero la experiencia que está cogiendo este año es 4 de la liga francesa.


----------



## Woden (4 May 2022)

En BCN hay una epidemia de cagalera brootal ahora mismo. Hala Madric!


----------



## Gorrión (4 May 2022)

Grande Soria en el segundo de Rodrygo




Que risas me he pegado

BRUTAL!


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 May 2022)

y hablaban de vender a rodrygo
joder!!!


----------



## Scardanelli (5 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Lo de Camavinga esta noche ha sido de jugador de época. Se ha comido al centro del campo del City él solito. Reconozco que tenía muchas dudas con el chaval, pero hoy se ha ganado ser titular en la Final con Valverde.



Se ha comido el centro del campo él solo cuando han quitado a los tres. Le ha ayudado que cuando metes a Valverde en el medio y lo sacas de la banda (hay que planteárselo) el tío aparece por todos lados...


----------



## Roedr (5 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Ese penalti no se lo dan a Correa en el minuto 80 de una eliminatoria de cuartos contra el Shity de Guarrona. Es que ni lo revisan.
> 
> Eso es la majia potajia de la champions



Sobre lo primero, seguramente es verdad. Lo segundo no.


----------



## Rotto2 (5 May 2022)

Y qué malo es Vinicius me cago en su madre. Qué vergüenza verle jugar otra vez. Recluta patoso.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> y hablaban de vender a rodrygo
> joder!!!



es que teniendo a Asensio...


----------



## 4motion (5 May 2022)

Como coño se gana al Madrid?



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> y hablaban de vender a rodrygo
> joder!!!



El que se irá me imagino será Asencio, el techo de Rodrigo es superior, creo que es lo que piensan en el club y poco a poco se va soltando.


----------



## Insert Coin (5 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Es una locura. Un tío diabético de 1.80, que Mou decía que no podia ser central, jugando una semifinal así. Muy grande.



Tiene más mérito del que parece, porque no ha rascado casi minutos en la temporada, el otro día se notó, y hoy ha cumplido todo el puto partido como Dios

Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Andr3ws (5 May 2022)

Hace no mucho el City jugaba en la 3ª división pirata. Hay que ver las cosas con más amplitud. Las cosas artificiales son esto, pueden ser buenas pero sin espíritu, sin alma.


----------



## Silluzollope (5 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El que se irá me imagino será Asencio, el techo de Rodrigo es superior, creo que es lo que piensan en el club y poco a poco se va soltando.



A Rodrygo la champions le quiere. Está destinado a ganarla.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (5 May 2022)




----------



## xilebo (5 May 2022)

*No hace falta más explicación*


----------



## Mecanosfera (5 May 2022)

Dicen que el futuro son los deportes electrónicos o "e-sports". Ya se lo pueden currar para alcanzar algo que tenga el 1% de atractivo que la champions de carne y hueso.


----------



## Insert Coin (5 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Da para me me.
> 
> Jajajaja
> 
> ...



Ya está hecho, lo vuelvo a colgar XD






Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pr0orz1337 (5 May 2022)

Cuenta oficial del Wolfsburgo dando la bienvenida al City, otro miembro del club de los caídos a las botas del Real Madrid...


----------



## Lomo Plateado (5 May 2022)

Desparrame!


Hoy que se ha dicho de Ancelotti hasta el 89???


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (5 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Se ha comido el centro del campo él solo cuando han quitado a los tres. Le ha ayudado que cuando metes a Valverde en el medio y lo sacas de la banda (hay que planteárselo) el tío aparece por todos lados...



pero si es que no hay que plantearse nada 
aqui no hay dudas : centro del campo valverde camavinga modric
y saliendo asi desde el minuto 1
casemiro con ellos 3 si es un 4 4 2
o rodrygo arriba si es un 4 3 3

el asunto esta en que el italiANO de PORCA MISERIA no quiere eso
el quiere seguir metiendo a los VIEJOS como el en centro del campo empezando por el ACABADO KROOS TRACTOR TROTON


----------



## sinosuke (5 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Lo de Camavinga esta noche ha sido de jugador de época. Se ha comido al centro del campo del City él solito. Reconozco que tenía muchas dudas con el chaval, pero hoy se ha ganado ser titular en la Final con Valverde.




Cada vez más fan del chaval.....

Y cada vez más partidario de largar ya , YA! PERO YA! a ausencio (y eso que en su día fui partidario de él).
El tipo se ha iscoizado, jugando sin sangre, sin tensión, ni en ataque ni en defensa.....



.


----------



## xilebo (5 May 2022)

*El Real Madrid en cada eliminatoria*


----------



## Roedr (5 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El que se irá me imagino será Asencio, el techo de Rodrigo es superior, creo que es lo que piensan en el club y poco a poco se va soltando.



Asensio es un buen jugador, Rodrygo es un superclase. Compararlos es como comparar a Higuain a Benzema cuando se disputaban el puesto.


----------



## Woden (5 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Mbappe debe estar FLIPANDO.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Esto no lo pueden comprar todos los jeques del puto mundo.


----------



## Dave Bowman (5 May 2022)

No pude ver el partido que acabo de llegar del curro? Que tal jugó el Madrid? resultado merecido?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 May 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> A Rodrygo la champions le quiere. Está destinado a ganarla.



el problema es que con carletto esta destinado a salir en el minuto 70 o mas tarde...


----------



## Lomo Plateado (5 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> pero si es que no hay que plantearse nada
> aqui no hay dudas : centro del campo valverde camavinga modric
> y saliendo asi desde el minuto 1
> casemiro con ellos 3 si es un 4 4 2
> ...



Dale tiempo, los chavales están demostrando


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 May 2022)

Ese penalti de rigor que no se señala ni se revisa si no favorece a El Trampas. Que es penalti, ok, pero sólo se señala si es para la majia potajia. Esto es así. En la vuelta de cuartos eso no se señala porque...patata

y os habéis dao cuen que el arbitrario ha pitao el final en el minuto 02:50 de los 3 de añadidura, cuando no se ha jubao ni 5 minutos de la segunda parte de la prórroja?

Broootal
eso si que es majia

que me alegro por ser Guarrona y er Shity al que se la hacen, pero esas cosas que sólo le ocurren a El Trampas. Es épico.


----------



## Gorrión (5 May 2022)

Por cierto, hoy Carvajal y Nacho de los mejores, impresionante trabajo.


----------



## qbit (5 May 2022)

Están hablando en la televisión inglesa de las mismas cosas que en la española: Que si la magia del estadio, del equipo, el empuje, que nunca se rinden, etc.


----------



## Th89 (5 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> el problema es que con carletto esta destinado a salir en el minuto 70 o mas tarde...



Es cuando la rompe. Hay que aprovechar las inercias y los momentos, y este año ese es su rol.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (5 May 2022)

el penalti que le hacen a benzema viene de:

arranque como una MOTO de camavinga desde fuera del area grande del madrid
se va de 2 y sube a velocidad de crucero
para darsela a rodrygo
y este pase a benzema que le hacen penalti

kroos iba a hacer eso???
ausencio iba a hacer eso???

hoy por intentar sacar algo de ausencio diré que ha corrido defendiendo y que en el gol de cabeza de rodrygo primero peina ausencio


----------



## Hermericus (5 May 2022)

Camavinga apunta a jugador de epoca.


----------



## Chispeante (5 May 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> No pude ver el partido que acabo de llegar del curro? Que tal jugó el Madrid? resultado merecido?




Un partido como el de hoy va mucho más allá de lo merecido, lo justo o la calidad. Esto es historia y épica del fútbol, es emoción, el echarle huevos por encima de cualquier táctica, estrategia o expectativa razonable. El Madrid ha pasado, con o sin justicia, con o sin juego, ha pasado por sus cojonazos morenos y por no bajar nunca la cabeza. ¿Merecido? El fútbol, la vida, se merecían algo así.


----------



## Rotto2 (5 May 2022)

Rodrygo lo tiene que poner de 9 Carletto hasta final de liga a ver qué hace, porque parece un 9 muy bueno.


----------



## Edu.R (5 May 2022)

Es que futbolisticamente no se puede explicar.

Entonces...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Es cuando la rompe. Hay que aprovechar las inercias y los momentos, y este año ese es su rol.



a ver... el otro dia contra el espanyol en el primer tiempo ya habia metido dos goles...en ese sentido a lo mejor quiza deberia plantearse el viejo si no hay que sacarlo antes...


----------



## Dave Bowman (5 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Un partido como el de hoy va mucho más allá de lo merecido, lo justo o la calidad. Esto es histroia y épica del fútbol



Vamos, que le han dado un repaso al Madrid como en el resto de eliminatorias?


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 May 2022)

el penalti a Bencemal no se lo dan a Correa por un penalti mucho más claro en el minuto 80 de la vuelta de cuartos que empataba la eliminatoria.

Me lo ejpliquen!


----------



## pr0orz1337 (5 May 2022)

Todo su equipo se ha ido, pero *el Meacolonia de Sant Pedor sigue en el banquillo*. Espera en vano despertarse súbitamente de la pesadilla.

*¡ESTÁ DESTRUIDO!*


----------



## Edu.R (5 May 2022)

Tenemos 3 semanas para preparar la final. Y el Liverpool a jugarse la Premier mientras tanto.

La pena que la final no es en el Bernabeu.

Por cierto, ha habido gente que SE HA IDO del campo. Es que tiene cojones colega. Vaya MADRIDISIMO.

Y el Shitty otro año sin ganar la Shempions, de rebote.


----------



## sociedadponzi (5 May 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> No pude ver el partido que acabo de llegar del curro? Que tal jugó el Madrid? resultado merecido?



que pregunta mas tonta  nadie puede explicar que paso, juanito se metio en el cuerpo de rodrigo


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Asensio es un buen jugador, Rodrygo es un superclase. Compararlos es como comparar a Higuain a Benzema cuando se disputaban el puesto.



ASencio hace ñoas perdió la oportunidad, luego tuvo una lesión y tuvo meido con la misma, desde entonces e quedo atascado. Ahora llegan otros con más capacidad, más jovenes y con ganas enormes, sin miedo, lo tiene crudo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 May 2022)

Lastima no haber comentado el partido con los foreros habituales. 

Que decir del partido, sin palabras, hay algo inexplicable para esto, el Madrid siendo peor ha eliminado a City, Chelsea y PSG. Mencion para Rodrigo, que tiene menos habilidad que Vinicius, pero mas gol. Kroos sigue siendo un jugador altamente prescindible.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (5 May 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> No pude ver el partido que acabo de llegar del curro? Que tal jugó el Madrid? resultado merecido?



merecido? supongo que sí


----------



## Mecanosfera (5 May 2022)

Este video de un fan inglés negro del Chelsea intentando explicarse lo que pasó me ha puesto un nudo en la garganta. Reconoce que hay un punto religioso en el Real Madrid. Esta noche ha sido muy MUY tocha para la imagen del club.


----------



## 4motion (5 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Todo su equipo se ha ido, pero *el Meacolonia de Sant Pedor sigue en el banquillo*. Espera en vano despertarse súbitamente de la pesadilla.
> 
> *¡ESTÁ DESTRUIDO!*



Jojojojo bestial.

Cómo coño se gana al Real Madrid?



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Linsecte2000 (5 May 2022)




----------



## xilebo (5 May 2022)

*Todo por verse en la final*


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> el penalti que le hacen a benzema viene de:
> 
> arranque como una MOTO de camavinga desde fuera del area grande del madrid
> se va de 2 y sube a velocidad de crucero
> ...



Antes, corte y desmarque a toda pastilla, viendo con claridad por donde se tenía que sacar el balón, suelta el balón muy rápido, preciso, donde quiere , cons entido, al principio pensba que era por timidez, llega a un club nuevo, etc, pero es que se va soltando y va mostrando que es que lo hace con intención, con sentido. HAce dos años escuchaba ayoutbers que decian que era muy bueno, que tenían que ficharle, está claro que Yuni Calafat también ha acertado con este, me imagino que también estaría detrás de su fichaje, del que no olvidemos que no se enteraron nuestros grandes e ilustres periodistas.


----------



## Edu.R (5 May 2022)

Podemos pedirle a la UEFA que el Liverpool vaya 0-2 y empecemos a jugar en el 85'... creo que tenemos más posibilidades asi.

La final es la misma que la de 1981. Mismo rival y misma ciudad. Veremos que historia pesa más.


----------



## Rotto2 (5 May 2022)

Dodotis agotados en Cataluña.


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 May 2022)

Yo no os quiero amargar el pase a la final, pero os dais cuen que la champiñon no es fúrbol 100%, verdad?

tal vez un 50% fúrbol y un 50% majia potajia para preparar los cruces, eliminatorias y finales, verdad? 

lo sabéis nejor que yo, claro está. O no?


----------



## Suprimo (5 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es que futbolisticamente no se puede explicar.
> 
> Entonces...


----------



## qbit (5 May 2022)

Y esto, gente, esto es un anti-zasca con propiedades adivinatorias:



Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> es tot parte del plá. ahora el diavolo alza la ceja que es la señal convenida y 3 goles como 3 soles


----------



## El Lonchafinista (5 May 2022)

*VALORS*


----------



## Rotto2 (5 May 2022)

Está Guardiloca en la COPE jajajaja


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Podemos pedirle a la UEFA que el Liverpool vaya 0-2 y empecemos a jugar en el 85'... creo que tenemos más posibilidades asi.
> 
> La final es la misma que la de 1981. Mismo rival y misma ciudad. Veremos que historia pesa más.



Aquella fue mal, era un crio cuando leí la crónica en la revista oficial del club.


----------



## Hermericus (5 May 2022)

Guardiola esta a punto de llorar


----------



## El Lonchafinista (5 May 2022)

*GILIPOLLAS*


----------



## ccc (5 May 2022)

Yo sinceramente estoy todavia flipando. Senyores que estamos a un paso de ganar la champions con el esquema de Ancelloti:

- Bueno CMK: Salis, aburris al contrario, bloque bajo y a que nos hagan solo 100 oportunidades. Cortois, tienes las obligacion de parar 99 para seguir vivos y por cierto y para que les quede a todos claro: Pasad la pelota a Vini y tu Vini a correr y cuando veas a Benzema, pasasela.

- Y en el minuto 70,80, tan pronto como la eliminatoria este imposible de remontar (PSG, Chelsea y hoy) saco a Camavinga y Rodrygo que me arreglan la eliminatoria.


----------



## Silluzollope (5 May 2022)

Guardiola no la puede tener más adentro en la rueda de prensa. Una especie de queja porque han puesto gente arriba y colgado bailones. Solo le ha faltado volver a decir que son unos atletas.


----------



## Chispeante (5 May 2022)

No es por hacer leña del árbol caido, pero...¿que estarán pensando ahora mismo Cristiano, Ramos o Varane?


----------



## qbit (5 May 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> 3-1 en la vuelta, lo veyeo...


----------



## El Lonchafinista (5 May 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Guardiola no la puede tener más adentro en la rueda de prensa. Una especie de queja porque han puesto gente arriba y colgado bailones. Solo le ha faltado volver a decir que son unos atletas.



Ha sido el cejped?


----------



## HDR (5 May 2022)

No sé ni qué decir. Estoy exhausto.

Hala Madrid.


----------



## 4motion (5 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> No es por hacer leña del árbol caido, pero...¿que estarán pensando ahora mismo Cristiano, Ramos o Varane?



Que tuvieron suerte por jugar EN EL MEJOR EQUIPO DEL MUNDO.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rotto2 (5 May 2022)

Final más repetida da la historia x3 Liverpool-Madrid

Ancelotti entreenador con más finales jugadas x5 y quizás más títulos si llega a x4


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 May 2022)

Entonces el penalti a Correa, no es penalti

pero el penalti a Bencemal, sí es penalti

Por qué?

Alguien sabe la diferencia?


----------



## Insert Coin (5 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> el penalti a Bencemal no se lo dan a Correa por un penalti mucho más claro en el minuto 80 de la vuelta de cuartos que empataba la eliminatoria.
> 
> Me lo ejpliquen!



No. La ida fue un desastre. Hoy hemos jugado bien, lo que nos han dejado jugar, y han caído 3 o 4 ocasiones que vini y kb9 suelen meter, sin fortuna esta vez. Pero el city del puto calvo es un equipazo, posiblemente el mejor bloque del mundo en estos momentos, y nos han ido comiendo el terreno, especialmente el puto Bernardo Silva, q lo ha bordado. Y en un arranque final de genialidad, remontada

Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tururut12 (5 May 2022)

Es increíble. El Real Madrid muere y resucita al mismo tiempo en la Champions. Ahora hay que reservar jugadores en la Liga y que en el Wanda Metropolitano jueguen los suplentes.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (5 May 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Dale tiempo, los chavales están demostrando




llevan 6 partidos demostrandolo!!!!
las idas y vueltas contra : psg chelsea y manchester
es que ha sido igual en los 6 partidos!!!
en cuanto han salido los jovenes el madrid arriba y a ganar!!!


----------



## El Lonchafinista (5 May 2022)

*Desde cagaluña    *


----------



## Edu.R (5 May 2022)

INEXPLICAPLA.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Podemos pedirle a la UEFA que el Liverpool vaya 0-2 y empecemos a jugar en el 85'... creo que tenemos más posibilidades asi.
> 
> La final es la misma que la de 1981. Mismo rival y misma ciudad. Veremos que historia pesa más.



la magia solo funciona en el bernabeu.
como a ese equipo le pongas al tractofen, a casemiro y a modric a la vez te ganan bien.
hemos tenido tres avisos....


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 May 2022)

Pep Gayerdiola hablando deprimido a punto de llorar.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (5 May 2022)

El Pool va a llegar sobrecargao de partidos a la final. Jugándose la premier + final FA Cup + final Champions

Ufffff, no se si les va a dar. El madric a descansar lo que le de la gana.


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 May 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> No. La ida fue un desastre. Hoy hemos jugado bien, lo que nos han dejado jugar, y han caído 3 o 4 ocasiones que vini y kb9 suelen meter, sin fortuna esta vez. Pero el city del puto calvo es un equipazo, posiblemente el mejor bloque del mundo en estos momentos, y nos han ido comiendo el terreno, especialmente el puto Bernardo Silva, q lo ha bordado. Y en un arranque final de genialidad, remontada
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk



pero si el penalti a Bencemá es penalti, por qué el penalti a Correa no fué penalti en cuartos?

Cuál es la diferencia?


----------



## Edu.R (5 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> llevan 6 partidos demostrandolo!!!!
> las idas y vueltas contra : psg chelsea y manchester
> es que ha sido igual en los 6 partidos!!!
> en cuanto han salido los jovenes el madrid arriba y a ganar!!!



Es que ahora que hay 5 cambios, los partidos se juegan "de otra manera". Hay que tener equipos largos, no 11 jugadores.


----------



## Insert Coin (5 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> pero si el penalti a Bencemá es penalti, por qué el penalti a Correa no fué penalti en cuartos?
> 
> Cuál es la diferencia?



Macho, vaya trauma te gastas


----------



## Malvender (5 May 2022)

Pep heartbroken again as Benzema completes best comeback EVER in wild semi-final


PEP GUARDIOLA has found some extraordinary ways of losing major Champions League matches during six years as Manchester City boss. But none of them were remotely as maddening for the former B…




www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (5 May 2022)




----------



## pr0orz1337 (5 May 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (5 May 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (5 May 2022)

Si perdemos la final, por lo menos podremos decir que es solo en el Bernabeu... que es ese hectómetro cuadrado.


----------



## Th89 (5 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> *GILIPOLLAS*



Me hierve la sangre cuando veo esto. 

Subnormales, lo que daría yo por poder ir a un partido así


----------



## spam (5 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Este video de un fan inglés negro del Chelsea intentando explicarse lo que pasó me ha puesto un nudo en la garganta. Reconoce que hay un punto religioso en el Real Madrid. Esta noche ha sido muy MUY tocha para la imagen del club.



Es que lo del Madrid trasciende el fútbol, es algo mucho más allá del deporte. Es épica, fe hasta un punto irracional, grandeza. Y encima lo hacen una y otra vez.
Yo es que ya sólo creo en el Madrid.


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 May 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Macho, vaya trauma te gastas



No, en serio



Cuál es la diferencia?
Es que yo ya no sé qué es penalti


----------



## Lomo Plateado (5 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> llevan 6 partidos demostrandolo!!!!
> las idas y vueltas contra : psg chelsea y manchester
> es que ha sido igual en los 6 partidos!!!
> en cuanto han salido los jovenes el madrid arriba y a ganar!!!



Si pero no es tan simple, hay q manejar los tiempos, por ejemplo contra el barsa creo que salieron de inicio Rodrigo y camavinga y nos jodieron a pelito


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> *Desde cagaluña   *



Fenomen paranormal jajajaja


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 May 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> Es increíble. El Real Madrid muere y resucita al mismo tiempo en la Champions. Ahora hay que reservar jugadores en la Liga y que en el Wanda Metropolitano jueguen los suplentes.



esta claro que de ahi saldra uno importante lesionado.
partido para jugar en punta con mariano y el gordo yugoslavo, con vallejo en defensa, con isco en el centro del campo y por eso de poner titulares, con kroos y casemiro.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (5 May 2022)

Lol la gente en cibeles


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (5 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> *Desde cagaluña   *



INASPLICAPLA.... me encanta


----------



## Malvender (5 May 2022)

Quedan 24 días para el final de la champions. El RM debería montarse una pretemporada para jugar ese partido.
Lo que quede de liga que lo juegue una columna vertebral formada por Marcelo, Jovic, Bale y Hazard


----------



## Linsecte2000 (5 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si perdemos la final, por lo menos podremos decir que es solo en el Bernabeu... que es ese hectómetro cuadrado.



Cuándo fue la última copa de europa que perdisteis?? En los 80s??

7 finales seguidas ganadas. El Madrid en una final es el ULTIMATE FINAL BOSS definitivo.


----------



## Malvender (5 May 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> INASPLICAPLA.... me encanta



E incraipla jajajajaja


----------



## Lomo Plateado (5 May 2022)

Alguien tiene el vídeo del Soria en el segundo de Rodrygo?


----------



## qbit (5 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Probablemente sea la mayor trolleada en el fútbol que se recverde nvnca



Las 3 eliminatorias seguidas. Otras veces ha habido remontadas, pero esta vez han sido 3 seguidas.


----------



## Cormac (5 May 2022)




----------



## Vikingo2016 (5 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> puto aburrimiento voy forear a otros lados mientras os mean
> *
> ya vendre a reirme en vuestro jeto, escoria*


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 May 2022)

En serio



Cuál es la diferencia?
Es que yo ya no sé qué es penalti

quiero de saber


----------



## Th89 (5 May 2022)

Es un fenomen PARANORMAL


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 May 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Si pero no es tan simple, hay q manejar los tiempos, por ejemplo contra el barsa creo que salieron de inicio Rodrigo y camavinga y nos jodieron a pelito



el problema contra el barcelona, aparte de la propia actitud de los jugadores que ya me parece lo mas importante, estaba el hecho de que jugaba el madrid sin 9, por tanto no habia motivo para que el barcelona no adelantase la linea defensiva y ahogase al madrid.

que ponga a los jovenes de inicio de una puta vez, y ya si eso, para los cambios, que ponga a los viejos, contra un rival cansado su experiencia si puede prevalecer y su cuerpo puede aguantar.


----------



## Insert Coin (5 May 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> Es increíble. El Real Madrid muere y resucita al mismo tiempo en la Champions. Ahora hay que reservar jugadores en la Liga y que en el Wanda Metropolitano jueguen los suplentes.



Yo presentaba al Castilla en el Colchopolitano

Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (5 May 2022)

jajajajajaj
en cibeles un tio levantando un SILLON!!!


----------



## Rotto2 (5 May 2022)

Enjoy.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 May 2022)

Yo hoy era pesimista.

Cuando ibamos 0-1 en el 89 yo lo veía mal, pensaba "hoy por desgracia, de una tanda de penalties no nos libramos"


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2022)

Dios es del Real Madrid Club de Fútbol.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (5 May 2022)

Malvender dijo:


> Quedan 24 días para el final de la champions. El RM debería montarse una pretemporada para jugar ese partido.
> Lo que quede de liga que lo juegue una columna vertebral formada por Marcelo, Jovic, Bale y Hazard



Los partidos que quedan que los juegen los que NO son importantes. Marcelo, Jovic, Bale,Hazard, Isco,Lunin, Mariano, todos los que no juegan. Y preparar la final con 20 días.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (5 May 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (5 May 2022)

Yo pronostiqué antes de cuartos que El Trampas se metería en la final por decreto, con majias potajias. Que el Líverpool llegaría a la final y que cuidadito con el Villareal. Que al Atleti le tangarían por decreto. No me acuerdo en qué jilo, pero se ha cumplido to mi pronóstico.


----------



## HArtS (5 May 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Pep Gayerdiola hablando deprimido a punto de llorar.



Las caras de Soria y J. Jordi, se nota que quieren matar a alguien.


----------



## Gorrión (5 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Me hierve la sangre cuando veo esto.
> 
> Subnormales, lo que daría yo por poder ir a un partido así



Que se jodan los putos viejos, se han perdido lo mejor.


----------



## filets (5 May 2022)

Todo empezo cuando Cerferin repitio el sorteo
Gracias UEFA


----------



## el ruinas II (5 May 2022)

aparte de magias y fenomenos paranormales el madrid tiene tres jugadores arriba con una efectividad brutal en partidos importantes,


----------



## HArtS (5 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Entonces el penalti a Correa, no es penalti
> 
> pero el penalti a Bencemal, sí es penalti
> 
> ...



Lo de Correa era penalti pero el árbitro no lo quiso pitar.


----------



## Insert Coin (5 May 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Ahí lo quería oir

Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## filets (5 May 2022)




----------



## Th89 (5 May 2022)




----------



## Paobas (5 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Los partidos que quedan que los juegen los que NO son importantes. Marcelo, Jovic, Bale,Hazard, Isco,Lunin, Mariano, todos los que no juegan. Y preparar la final con 20 días.



El Madrid tiene más de 3 semanas para preparar física, táctica y psicológicamente la final mientras el Pool se lo sigue jugando todo. 


Pintus, ponlos como motos.


----------



## qbit (5 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


>



La mirada de las mil... derrotas.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (5 May 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (5 May 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Lo de Correa era penalti pero el árbitro no lo quiso pitar.



y por qué tampoco entró el VAR?
tampoco indicaron que se estuviera revisando
Nada
como si no hubiera ocurrido

es un misterio...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (5 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Por cierto, ha habido gente que SE HA IDO del campo. Es que tiene cojones colega.



En el pecado llevan la penitencia, como decía mi abuela. Se han perdido *algunos de los minutos más mágicos de toda la historia* del Real Madrid.


----------



## DRIDMA (5 May 2022)




----------



## El Lonchafinista (5 May 2022)




----------



## Vikingo2016 (5 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> No es por hacer leña del árbol caido, pero...¿que estarán pensando ahora mismo Cristiano, Ramos o Varane?



Que se jodan!!


----------



## DRIDMA (5 May 2022)




----------



## Th89 (5 May 2022)

Es que ni en Hollywood se ven estas cosas


----------



## xilebo (5 May 2022)

*Ancelotti: "Cuando todo parecía que se acababa hemos buscado la última energía para igualarlo"*

"La grandeza de este club es esto. Es un club que no te permite bajar los brazos cuando parece que todo ha terminado. Te da la fuerza de seguir, continuar, creer…", dijo el italiano.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1047878



si tambien hubo abucheos en el madrigal pro esa chorrada..y en la final de la EL contra el united..y ni hablemos de como se lo toman las aficiones de europa del este..con palabros peores


----------



## Gorrión (5 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1047878



Por hijos de puta, al mal se le acaba el fuelle.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Los partidos que quedan que los juegen los que NO son importantes. Marcelo, Jovic, Bale,Hazard, Isco,Lunin, Mariano, todos los que no juegan. Y preparar la final con 20 días.



nah no hara rotaciones..para que...hara un delbosque en 2016


----------



## Th89 (5 May 2022)




----------



## Cuchillo de palo (5 May 2022)

ay que me lol


----------



## Rotto2 (5 May 2022)

El partido de esta noche me ha recordado a la película El Buscavidas de Paul Newman que hace de jugador de billar que empieza una partida contra El Gordo de Minesota y le empieza barriendo y se relaja, pero el gordo no se rinde y aguanta horas y horas hasta el amanecer y le acaba derrotando.

Pep ha puesto a jugar a su equipo en presión alta brutal como jugaban el Barsa o España, pero se ve que ya no pueden usar drogas y se han acabado agotando, y en ese momento Carlo ha sacado a Camavinga, Lucas, Rodrigo, Asensio y los ha reventado.


----------



## HArtS (5 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> y por qué tampoco entró el VAR?
> tampoco indicaron que se estuviera revisando
> Nada
> como si no hubiera ocurrido
> ...



No lo sé. No era el árbitro, no sentado estaba en el VAR ni oía lo que sea que conversaran. 

En lo que a mi concierne lo de Correa era penal.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (5 May 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Camavinga apunta a jugador de epoca.



Primer año en el Madrid y campeón de liga y posiblemente champions. 

Y al año siguiente puede ser campeón de Supercopa de Europa y mundialito de clubes. 

Es el tipo de jugador del centro del campo que me encanta.


----------



## tururut12 (5 May 2022)

Malvender dijo:


> Quedan 24 días para el final de la champions. El RM debería montarse una pretemporada para jugar ese partido.
> Lo que quede de liga que lo juegue una columna vertebral formada por Marcelo, Jovic, Bale y Hazard



En efecto. Una de las razones por las que goleó el Ac Milán al FC Barcelona (4-0) en la final de 1994 en Atenas es porque habían ganado la Liga con bastante antelación y reservaron jugadores importantes para la final, lo que les permitió prepararse a conciencia y a tope.


----------



## ironpipo (5 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


>



Definición visual perfecta de la palabra DEROICION.


----------



## Rotto2 (5 May 2022)

Dicen en la COPE que el Madrid ha estado 179 minutos eliminado jajajajaja. Desde el minuto 1:30 de la ida hasta el 90 de la vuelta jajajaja cuuññaaooo


----------



## Chichimango (5 May 2022)

Y ojo que el Madrid deja tocado del ala a todo el que elimina, les pasó al PSG y al Chelsea. Esperarsus que lo mismo el City palma la premier también....

Jojojo


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Es que ni en Hollywood se ven estas cosas



nos pareceria un rollo imposible de creer...


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 May 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> No lo sé. No era el árbitro, no sentado estaba en el VAR ni oía lo que sea que conversaran.
> 
> En lo que a mi concierne lo de Correa era penal.



Para mí también, un panal como una catedral.

pero yo qué sé...igual era penalti de la prehistoria y en el futuro el penalti es otra cosa...


----------



## filets (5 May 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (5 May 2022)




----------



## qbit (5 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Un partido como el de hoy va mucho más allá de lo merecido, lo justo o la calidad. Esto es historia y épica del fútbol, es emoción, el echarle huevos por encima de cualquier táctica, estrategia o expectativa razonable. El Madrid ha pasado, con o sin justicia, con o sin juego, ha pasado por sus cojonazos morenos y por no bajar nunca la cabeza. ¿Merecido? El fútbol, la vida, se merecían algo así.



Empuje, pero ojo, con mucha calidad. No veas los movimientos entre los futbolistas en ataque mareando a la defensa rival. El pase preciso de Carvajal a Rodrygo (como lo fue el que fue a la cabeza de Ramos en esa final).

También me ha recordado lo que decía Capello, de tener un equipo unido y con ambición. Tienen muchos años por delante, y ya han ganado la liga y están en la final de la Copaeuropa. En el resto de Europa van a estar acojonados y con miedo de que aunque se pongan por delante, pueden ser remontados en cualquier momento, y en España, directamente pesadillas de pensar en lo que les espera.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (5 May 2022)

https://twitter.com/TeleFootball?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1003983906134220801%7Ctwgr%5E%7Ctwcon%5Es1_&ref_url=


----------



## Cuqui (5 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> En el pecado llevan la penitencia, como decía mi abuela. Se han perdido *algunos de los minutos más mágicos de toda la historia* del Real Madrid.



Y del *FUTBOL.*


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 May 2022)

Cómo sería la champions sin majia potajia?


----------



## Insert Coin (5 May 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Cuando le llame mbappe le va a decir que venga cagando leches, q no sabe lo que se pierde


----------



## Dave Bowman (5 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Cómo sería la champions sin majia potajia?



Justa y con campeones merecidos. Un reconocimiento real al mejor equipo de europa.


----------



## PORRON (5 May 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (5 May 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Justa y con campeones merecidos. Un reconocimiento real al mejor equipo de europa.



qué rollo


----------



## ironpipo (5 May 2022)

Y eso que el campo está en obras
Cuando se termine y se juegue con el techo cerrado, el bernabeu va a ser una puta olla a presión. 
Me rió yo de los infiernos turcos y esas mierdas, lo que les pasa a los rivales en chamartin merece un episodio de cuarto milenio


----------



## Sabor_a_Presunto (5 May 2022)

Sabor_a_Presunto dijo:


> No sé si disfruté más, si que mandarais mamar a los franceses o a los piratas. Agradecido como español.
> 
> Bendiciones y buenas noches.



Sin palabras, nadé entre lágrimas pérfidas de nuevo: Gracias.

Hastaluec y suerte.


----------



## Rotto2 (5 May 2022)

hello darkness my old friend...
I've come to talk with you again...


----------



## Edu.R (5 May 2022)

Habría que votar cual de las 3 ha sido más gorda, pero yo creo que la cosa ha ido como in-crescendo. La del Shitty seguramente es la más top de las 3.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (5 May 2022)

El carapinga desatado en el coche


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (5 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> hello darkness my old friend...
> I've come to talk with you again...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1047890



nvcleo del alma preñado por pazuzu , definición gráfica


----------



## ChortiHunter (5 May 2022)

Ha sido un placer ver el partido!


----------



## Edu.R (5 May 2022)

Hay noches que las disfruto un rato...

Yo creo que todos os acordáis de la Liga de Capello, y han pasado 15 años.

Si esto acaba bien, os acordaréis de esta Shempions, más que la de Lisboa, y más que la de Amsterdam. Y lo sabéis.


----------



## xilebo (5 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Habría que votar cual de las 3 ha sido más gorda, pero yo creo que la cosa ha ido como in-crescendo. La del Shitty seguramente es la más top de las 3.



Pues siii y de largo que era min 89 y necesitaba dos goles !!! para la prorroga, y encima este partida da el pase a la final


----------



## Edu.R (5 May 2022)

El Shitty tenía preparada una zona en el Ritz para celebrar el pase a la final


----------



## El Lonchafinista (5 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Shitty tenía preparada una zona en el Ritz para celebrar el pase a la final



Con putas y farlopa no?


----------



## ironpipo (5 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Habría que votar cual de las 3 ha sido más gorda, pero yo creo que la cosa ha ido como in-crescendo. La del Shitty seguramente es la más top de las 3.



Lo de hoy ya ha sido demasiado


----------



## xilebo (5 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hay noches que las disfruto un rato...
> 
> Yo creo que todos os acordáis de la Liga de Capello, y han pasado 15 años.
> 
> Si esto acaba bien, os acordaréis de esta Shempions, más que la de Lisboa, y más que la de Amsterdam. Y lo sabéis.



Pufff vaya aquella liga de capello, a remontada por partido casi iban, y el clavo ardiendo se llamo  

Pues yo hasta ahora la champions que mas recuerdo la del gol de ramos, que se fue a la prorroga y goleo ahi el madrid al atletico de madrid, mucho mas que las siguientes


----------



## Th89 (5 May 2022)

Os traigo a nuestra nueva jaca antes de irme a la cama, disfruten.


----------



## DRIDMA (5 May 2022)




----------



## pr0orz1337 (5 May 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Lo de hoy ya ha sido demasiado
> Ver archivo adjunto 1047893
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1047901


----------



## qbit (5 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


>



Camavinga es el heredero de Clarence Seedorf. Se parece mucho en cómo se mueve.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hay noches que las disfruto un rato...
> 
> Yo creo que todos os acordáis de la Liga de Capello, y han pasado 15 años.
> 
> Si esto acaba bien, os acordaréis de esta Shempions, más que la de Lisboa, y más que la de Amsterdam. Y lo sabéis.



Para mi esta champions incluso perdiendo la final es la mas valiosa de todas,no digamos ya si se gana…


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 May 2022)

Carrusel de lloronas en el chiringuito, y no estoy hablando de Soria y Jota.


----------



## Rotto2 (5 May 2022)

Amego Life. Parararará pam pam pam.


----------



## Paobas (5 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Con putas y farlopa no?



Jajaajja


----------



## Edu.R (5 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Para mi esta champions incluso perdiendo la final es la mas valiosa de todas,no digamos ya si se gana…



Si, pero hay que ir a ganarla, obviamente... ya la remontada del PSG fue calificada como "increible, histórica", y lo que ha venido después... yo dije que la Champions de 2018 era MUY difícil de superar (Ganamos al campeón de Francia, al de Alemania, al de Italia y luego al futuro campeón de la Premier). Pero es que esta se sale ya de la escala. Es como subirte puertos de 3º categoria como algo top, y de repente subirte el Tourmalet o el Col d'Izoard. No es ni Hors Categorie...

Lo que está claro es que lo de las remontadas épicas en el Bernabeu aguanta para otra generación entera. Eso garantizado. Otra cosa es la final, que no es en el Bernabeu.


----------



## Sinjar (5 May 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Sublime


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pufff vaya aquella liga de capello, a remontada por partido casi iban, y el clavo ardiendo se llamo
> 
> Pues yo hasta ahora la champions que mas recuerdo la del gol de ramos, que se fue a la prorroga y goleo ahi el madrid al atletico de madrid, mucho mas que las siguientes



hasta que no metio el cuerno ramos yo queria atentar contra la vida del topo....


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Sublime



tu avatar si que es sublime...joder, casi me da pena el pobre calBo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> *AL CARRER CERDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS*


----------



## HDR (5 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> *AL CARRER CERDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS*



Hola


----------



## El Lonchafinista (5 May 2022)

*GRACIAS AL TIFO DE ABALOS*


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (5 May 2022)

Broootal.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (5 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Una tila dice... yo ya he encargado diez kilos de ketamina para ver la final.



Yo un pollo de farlopa si q voy a pillar.
Voy a hacer es el escudo del Madrid con coca y me lo voy a meter. 
No es broma.


----------



## Edu.R (5 May 2022)

Estoy empezando a pensar que Guardiola de esta no se levanta, como el Barcelona todavía no se ha levantado del 4-0 de Liverpool.

Ahi lo dejo.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (5 May 2022)

¿ Cuántos años lleva Gayrdiola sin ganar la Champions?


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (5 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Bueno, pues hemos eliminado a Messi y a Guardiola.
> 
> Y las tres eliminatorias han sido mucho más divertidas y satisfactorias que dominar, jugar bien etc etc



Es que, se podrá ganar o no la final.
Pero estas tres eliminatorias son recuerdos imborrables.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (5 May 2022)

*DESDE CAGALUÑA 2.0.*


----------



## El Lonchafinista (5 May 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> ¿ Cuántos años lleva Gayrdiola sin ganar la Champions?



Desde 2011 y 1.500M de € quemados


----------



## Vikingo2016 (5 May 2022)

En Youtube están escondidos todos los youtubers fanáticos del Barça. Ningún vídeo del partido,ningún comentario. 

Escondidos !!


----------



## Cuqui (5 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> *DESDE CAGALUÑA 2.0.*



Dios esto es grandioso


----------



## Xequinfumfa (5 May 2022)

Os paso 3 audios mios de whatsapp comentando los tres goles con un amigo. Estan en ingles, pero se entienden,


----------



## ironpipo (5 May 2022)

A los Chicago bulls de Jordan les hicieron una serie contando como lograron ganar el sexto campeonato en una década cuando Toda la peña los ponía en tela de juicio por que estaban ya vejos y borrachos de fama. Si el Madrid lograse ganar la 14, sería la 5ta en menos de una década, una azaña tan impresionante o más, puesto que la copa de Europa se juega contra los mejores de un continente y no sólo los mejores de un país. Ojo.


----------



## Cuqui (5 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> En Youtube están escondidos todos los youtubers fanáticos del Barça. Ningún vídeo del partido,ningún comentario.
> 
> Escondidos !!



Ojala alguien haga un recopilatorio de la calva fanatica y bobalicona de seytan.


----------



## treblinca (5 May 2022)

Que le quiten toda la temporada los dos jugadores que más cobran a los demás equipos a ver donde estarían en las clasificaciones. Lo de el Madrid es una historia de superación y de cojones sobre la mesa.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 May 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> ¿ Cuántos años lleva Gayrdiola sin ganar la Champions?



tantos como lleva lejos de barcelona, mas uno o dos mas de propina. en cualquier caso la pregunta es... cuantos millones hace que guardiola no gana una copa de europa?


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (5 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> En la olimpiada la cagó hasta las trancas



Hoy ha ganado los 3 balones que ha tenido.
Después de jugar 1 partido en toda la temporada.
Seguro que sin calentar.


----------



## Chitauri ⠠⠵ (5 May 2022)




----------



## ironpipo (5 May 2022)

3 grandes equipos
PSG CHELSEA CITY
3 grandes entrenadores
POCHE TUCHEL PEP
Y los 3 han caido a caído a cada cual más duro que el anterior. 
El Kartofen tenía razón


----------



## HDR (5 May 2022)

Lo que iba a a ser un abuso económico de los clubes Estado sobre el resto de clubes, ahora se ha convertido gracias al Real Madrid en una labor de filantropía futbolística. No van a ganar nada, están muertos, y lo que han hecho es regalar una locura de dinero (1700 millones solamente el City) a clubes pequeños por sus jugadores, fichados a capricho, que quizás no valían tanto tantísimo...

Qué sería del fútbol, sin la Justicia Blanca...


----------



## El Lonchafinista (5 May 2022)




----------



## pr0orz1337 (5 May 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (5 May 2022)

Bueno, esto si que ya garantizado, final 17º de la historia.

Se han ganado 13 y se han perdido 3. La última que se perdió justamente fue contra el Liverpool en Paris. Fue hace 41 años.

Nunca pensé que pudieramos llegar a la final, salvo que se dieran algunos sorteos favorables... pero honestamente, he visto equipos peores que el Real Madrid ganar esto (Chelsea en 2012, por ejemplo). 

Imposible no es. Ya veremos como le va al Liverpool con la Copa y la Liga. Ahora resulta que el Chelsea y el City son nuestros dos mejores aliados


----------



## Raul83 (5 May 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (5 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


>



Yo tengo la sensación, insisto, que al Shitty le va a costar levantarse de esta.

Como tienen saldo infinito, es cuestión de renovar la plantilla y volverán. Pero debe ser frustrante meter dinero a saco durante 15 años para llegar a UNA final, y luego viene el Real Madrid... es que me desorino.


----------



## HDR (5 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ya veremos como le va al Liverpool con la Copa y la Liga



Lo bueno es que el Liverpool tiene que seguir dándolo todo con sus titulares en la Premier, mientras que el Madrid ya lo tiene hecho...


----------



## El Lonchafinista (5 May 2022)




----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, esto si que ya garantizado, final 17º de la historia.
> 
> Se han ganado 13 y se han perdido 3. La última que se perdió justamente fue contra el Liverpool en Paris. Fue hace 41 años.
> 
> ...



honestamente no lo veo tan imposible, en principio. ahora bien, si el abuelo insiste en jugar con sus vacas sagradas la cosa si se pone chunga de cojones, no creo que el portero del liverpool sea como karius ni veo a salah lesionandose con el partido empatado otra vez...

por otro lado, sin animo de menospreciar, lo cierto es que miremos a quien ha dejado en el camino el liverpool y a quien ha dejado el real madrid... el liverpool salvando el primer tiempo en vilarreal no se ha visto contra las cuerdas en ninguna ocasion... el madrid ha tenido que moverse con el marcador en contra en todas las eliminatorias, y en la del chelsea lo hizo viendo como se evaporaba una ventaja amplia...

la verdad es que se me hace dificil decir de cualquier equipo que haya sido campeon de europa que ese año no era un buen equipo...

precisamente el chelsea de 2012 tenia la virtud de saber jugar sin tener la pelota, y precisamente hizo valer eso ante el barcelona en semifinal y ante bayern en la final...
a mi por ejemplo, tirando de memoria, no recuerdo que el borussia dormund que gana la final bien ganada a la juve en el 97 hiciese un gran futbol... pero si le recuerdo rocoso y competitivo a pesar de no tener nombres muy sonados en la prensa. que cojones, si tuviera que decir el campeon de europa mas cutre diria el oporto de mourinho, seguido del inter de mourinho! jajajajajaj yo lo fichaba otra vez....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 May 2022)

Bueno, mi esperado análisis del partido:

Troleada europea del madrid, a los equipos contrarios y sus propios seguidores.

Alucinante como siempre en los últimos minutos el público achucha y al rival le tiemblan las piernas.

Este es todo mi análisis..
Bueno algún punto más:

Los del Madrid se meten chaska, pero a diferencia de los ingleses solo lo hacen en la segunda parte de los partidos.

Camavinga no entro bien en el Madrid porque sí o porque sea un tío simpático, no, entra bien porque rompe líneas, tiene un fantástico pase en largo y se proyecta muy bien a portería contraria, pero es que además defiende cojonudamente y saca bien el balón.

Un tío de 19 años hoy a cogido el relevo de un tal Modric y se ha puesto a dirigir al Madrid en un momento muy difícil.



Ignacio se ha crecido al final y ha solventado sus desastres de la primera parte y sus problemas para sacar el balón jugado, ahora sabemos porque lleva 11 años de suplente en el Madrid.


Militao desde el principio ha estado mal, la duda era porque estaba mal, la respuesta la hemos tenido al ser sustituido, estaría tocado y forzaba para jugar.

Carvajal ha estado muy bien, no es el Carvajal lateral derecho top mundial que era hace tres años pero hoy transmitía seguridad.

Mendy...bueno, a mi personalmente me gusta mucho, es un portento físico, pero debe trabajar tácticamente, cuando sus troleadas le salen bien te ríes, pero cuando empieza a perder balones chorras ya no.

Kroos, un desastre, no corre, está lento y ya ni tan siquiera sus pases largos son relevantes, entre otras cosas porque no los da, pierde mucho la posición y deja huecos, físicamente está muy mal.


Modric, este tío es dios, el italiano se la ha jugado quitándole, le ha salido bien, pero ver jugar a este hombre con la edad que tiene así es algo inexplicable, un genio.


Casimiro, ha cumplido, pero sabemos que lleva con este dos años que ha comenzado la cuesta abajo.

Valverde, todo lo que tiene limitado técnicamente lo tiene de echarle huevos, y en un Madrid con el centro del campo lleno de jubilados es imprescindible, muy currante.


Rodrygo, es un jugador muy interesante para ser suplente, tiene técnica, aún así jugar en la banda derecha le mata, un buen chaval que debe seguir como suplente en el madrid.


Ceballos, la "estrella" del Madrid lleva unos partidos que no se niega a jugar, sale y cumple lo cual no es poco.


Benzema, es fundamental, el único que en ataque lo tiene claro, es imprescindible, sabe cómo y dónde jugar, ha estado más desaparecido este partido pero sigue siendo el líder junto con Modric.


Vinicius, con este tipo son sentimientos encontrados, falla más que una escopeta de feria, se entretiene y no piensa rápido, es una desgracia verle con ventaja u que de repente se pare a esperar al rival para perfilarse, unido a sus fallos de cara a gol...el tema es que de estos no tenemos más y la últimos minutos de los partidos suele explotar, necesita seguir creciendo, además un brasileño comprometido tácticamente no se ve todos los días.


Vallejo, no sabía ni quién era, pero por lo visto salta mucho de cabeza y tal, cuando le he visto pensé que era alguien del público.

Lucas Vázquez, no si no como ha llegado a futbolista profesional.

Ausencio, este año ya ha dado el todo y alcanzado su mejor nivel con un gol contra algún equipo en descenso, a ver si podemos cobrarle la tarifa estándar al Arsenal de 40 millones y le mandamos a pastar.

Encurtidos, el mejor portero del mundo con mucha diferencia, la hostia las paradas que ha sacado está noche, Impresionante.

Hazard, el mejor de la noche.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (5 May 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Yo presentaba al Castilla en el Colchopolitano
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk



Yo presentaba a las pivas. Pero el Cholo perdería igual.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 May 2022)

El unico error del City fue marcar un gol en el Bernabeu.


----------



## Cicciolino (5 May 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> 3-1 en la vuelta, lo veyeo...





Se ve que hemtiendes de G00d pieses, hamijo retrasowsky...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (5 May 2022)




----------



## skan (5 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo tengo la sensación, insisto, que al Shitty le va a costar levantarse de esta.
> 
> Como tienen saldo infinito, es cuestión de renovar la plantilla y volverán. Pero debe ser frustrante meter dinero a saco durante 15 años para llegar a UNA final, y luego viene el Real Madrid... es que me desorino.



Ojalá vendan a de Bruyne al Madrid.


----------



## Gorrión (5 May 2022)




----------



## vurvujo (5 May 2022)

Y pensar que Odegaard no quiso jugar aquí y por eso le vendieron y con la pasta trajeron a Camavinga.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 May 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Lo que iba a a ser un abuso económico de los clubes Estado sobre el resto de clubes, ahora se ha convertido gracias al Real Madrid en una labor de filantropía futbolística. No van a ganar nada, están muertos, y lo que han hecho es regalar una locura de dinero (1700 millones solamente el City) a clubes pequeños por sus jugadores, fichados a capricho, que quizás no valían tanto tantísimo...
> 
> Qué sería del fútbol, sin la Justicia Blanca...



118 kilazos pagaron por el Grealish ese, que con 26 añazos estaba todavía en el Aston Villa. Encima para ponerlo de suplente, por supuesto, porque tienen como 7 media puntas para 4 puestos.

Y resulta que además de todo eso es un tuercebotas de cuidado, las dos que ha fallado hoy las falla Vinicius y tiene que salir en globo.


----------



## vurvujo (5 May 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



"...Y aún muertos, te podemos ganar"


----------



## Dave Bowman (5 May 2022)

Y sin fútbol


----------



## Pericoburbujista (5 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> *DESDE CAGALUÑA 2.0.*



Ésto es oro puro.....

Qué odio que llevan almacenado los putos lazis.... Qué ridículo que hacen día sí día también.... Son lo más asqueroso que he visto en mi vida....

Voces de funeral al final del partido, encomendándose al Líverpul y a Klop.... Vaya pedazo de mierdas que son... Fanáticos hijosdeputa...


Guardiola a mamarla ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡..... Puta Far$a y puta Tven 3 ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (5 May 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (5 May 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo tengo la sensación, insisto, que al Shitty le va a costar levantarse de esta.
> 
> Como tienen saldo infinito, es cuestión de renovar la plantilla y volverán. Pero debe ser frustrante meter dinero a saco durante 15 años para llegar a UNA final, y luego viene el Real Madrid... es que me desorino.



Nada como demás clubes ingleses ya vendrá el jeque a cagar 300 millones mas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 May 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Hoy ha ganado los 3 balones que ha tenido.
> Después de jugar 1 partido en toda la temporada.
> Seguro que sin calentar.



En las olimpiadas salió frío .y los brasileños estaban frescos cual lechuga ya que no tuvieron un calendario tan demencial como el nuestro..y un así logramos no hundirnos..


----------



## Ritalapollera (5 May 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Ésto es oro puro.....
> 
> Qué odio que llevan almacenado los putos lazis.... Qué ridículo que hacen día sí día también.... Son lo más asqueroso que he visto en mi vida....
> 
> ...



Pero cómo pueden ser tan HDLGP, la virgen!

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (5 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno, mi esperado análisis del partido:
> 
> Troleada europea del madrid, a los equipos contrarios y sus propios seguidores.
> 
> ...



Panzard el mejor de la noche junto con bale. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Estoy empezando a pensar que Guardiola de esta no se levanta, como el Barcelona todavía no se ha levantado del 4-0 de Liverpool.
> 
> Ahi lo dejo.



Nah se gastará el equivalente al presupuesto del Villareal en otro grelish


----------



## Scardanelli (5 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Y pensar que Odegaard no quiso jugar aquí y por eso le vendieron y con la pasta trajeron a Camavinga.



Odegaard está haciendo muy buena temporada y va a ser un gran jugador. Pero es un gilipollas y un blando. Necesita que el equipo juegue para él y de contexto positivos. Y el fútbol no va de eso.

Camavinga en cambio es todo lo contrario. Es el modelo de fútbolista "para todo el tiempo y para todo el campo" del que hablaba Sacchi. Da igual donde lo pongas. Da igual el contexto, va a sumar y a jugar muy bien. Lo de ayer comiéndose el solo el centro del campo y participando en todo es increíble.


----------



## Mecanosfera (5 May 2022)

Ayer hasta las tantas viendo reacciones a la hazaña... y hoy a currar temprano Vaya resacote


----------



## Edge2 (5 May 2022)

Felicidades, solo pude ver la primera parte...


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (5 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Lo hizo con el Psg.



Ayer Camavinga recordó al mejor Fernando Redondo


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (5 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Ayer hasta las tantas viendo reacciones a la hazaña... y hoy a currar temprano Vaya resacote



Un cásico de estas noches.
Aquí estoy con el móvil a escondidas, en el trabajo, viendo -escuchando- a los del Chiringuito hacer el subnormal


----------



## ironpipo (5 May 2022)

Los que hacían los ultras sur si tenían empaque, pero como eran malos malisimos, Ahora la grada fans esa hace lo que puede


----------



## xilebo (5 May 2022)




----------



## The Replicant (5 May 2022)

Regocijo puro y duro para los blancos: los audios de Rac-1


En la emisora Rac-1 no podían creer lo que veían. De pensar que el City estaba en la final al 100% al delirio generalizado en el Bernabéu.




as.com





incraipla, inaxplicabla


----------



## Edu.R (5 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Y pensar que Odegaard no quiso jugar aquí y por eso le vendieron y con la pasta trajeron a Camavinga.



Odegaard es muy bueno, pero necesita "cariño" y en el Real Madrid no funcionamos asi. Tienes primero que dar algo y supeditarte al escudo. Es otra mentalidad. Una pena que no fuéramos compatibles.

Cuando llegó al Arsenal iban últimos con cero puntos y ahora están 4°s. Seramente acaben en Champions el año que viene. Es un gran jugador, pero aquí necesitas "cierta mentalidad" para estar.

Y está Champions lo ha demostrado más todavía. Camavinga es un si rotundo.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (5 May 2022)

Hola Shurs, burbujos todos.
Ayer me quedé a leer vuestros comentarios, que me llenan de odgullo y sadisfacción.

Yo nunca creí jaja. Llevo diciendo desde el principio de temporada que para la Liga nos daba, pero para la Champions no. Así que paso a recoger ooootro Owned gostosamente.

Como parece que ha dado suerte, diré que veo al Liverpool favorito, con su Rock'n Klopp. Es un equipo físico, que te apabulla. A ver si se cansan o pierden algún jugador en estos días que les quedan de competición, que siempre ayuda.

Dicho lo cual, el City es un equipazo. Mira que me cae mal Guardiola, como no puede ser de otra manera, pero esa presión que aplican es criminal. Yo me preguntaba cuándo se iban a cansar de presionar. Luego cuando iban palmando en la prórroga, ni pusesió ni leches: patapún parriba como haría cualquier equipillo.

Luego está el tema de la RAC1...¿Pero no les da vergüenza? ¿No tienen un mínimo sentido del ridículo? Lamentapla es poco. Celebran el gol del City como si suyo fuese o más. Esos audios son canela fina.




ccc dijo:


> Yo sinceramente estoy todavia flipando. Senyores que estamos a un paso de ganar la champions con el esquema de Ancelloti:
> 
> - Bueno CMK: Salis, aburris al contrario, bloque bajo y a que nos hagan solo 100 oportunidades. Cortois, tienes las obligacion de parar 99 para seguir vivos y por cierto y para que les quede a todos claro: Pasad la pelota a Vini y tu Vini a correr y cuando veas a Benzema, pasasela.
> 
> - Y en el minuto 70,80, tan pronto como la eliminatoria este imposible de remontar (PSG, Chelsea y hoy) saco a Camavinga y Rodrygo que me arreglan la eliminatoria.



Es que es eso básicamente. En serio. Primero se torea al toro un poco para que se canse, y luego salen los jóvenes que corren. La gracia es que ya lo ha hecho antes y le ha vuelto a salir.



Cuando eliminamos al PSG, dije que aquella remontada era más épica que las de la Uefa de los años 80, de cuando los calzoncillos eran marca Abanderado blancos, amarillos claros, y celestes. 

En verdad os digo, que lo de esta temporada será recordado dentro de décadas, por la entidad de los rivales y la forma de ganar. Hemos vivido historia del fútbol.


----------



## Edu.R (5 May 2022)

Criticáis mucho a Ancelotti con lo de la CMK... pero yo tengo la sensación de que este era el plan. Con los veteranos lo mantienes vivo, y luego te la juegas con los jóvenes. Lo ha hecho 3 veces, y debe ser que funciona.

Si sales con Camavinga & co. de salida, el partido se convierte en un correcalles y lo mismo llegas 1-3 al final.

Hoy en día los partidos se juegan con 16. Lo del "once tipo" está pasadísimo, esa segunda unidad es muy importante, y muchas veces hace la diferencia. Pero tiene que esperar su momento.


----------



## feps (5 May 2022)

La suerte no es eterna. Ancelotti espera al último cuarto de hora para poner a los mejores. Por cierto, Rodrygo es delantero centro pero se empeñan en pegarlo a la banda.

¿Os imagináis un centro del campo con Tchouameni, Camavinga y Valverde?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 May 2022)

Um donde está hazard Isco y Bale?


----------



## Covid Bryant (5 May 2022)

El pool si que te va lefar, escombro hdp


----------



## 4motion (5 May 2022)

Voy a pensar que si.

Pero voy a seguir cagandome en el hijo de puta de italiano.

Porque da suerte 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SanRu (5 May 2022)

No te preocupes que Carletto lo tiene claro. De hecho en los partidos anteriores, los cambios, aunque de uno en uno, iban en esa dirección, pero lo de ayer, sacando a los tres de la CKM de golpe fue una declaración de intenciones.

Como bien dices, la final la empezarán los tres. No creo que Carletto tengo huevos de sentar a Kross Y Casemiro, pero ojalá me equivoque y Carletto salga con Valverde y Cavavinga en el centro del campo.

Pero estoy 100% seguro que en la temporada que viene, en los primeros dos o tres partidos,se hará el relevo, como cuando Raúl sustituyó a Butrageño.


----------



## 4motion (5 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> La suerte no es eterna. Ancelotti espera al último cuarto de hora para poner a los mejores. Por cierto, Rodrygo es delantero centro pero se empeñan en pegarlo a la banda.
> 
> ¿Os imagináis un centro del campo con Tchouameni, Camavinga y Valverde?



Ese centro de campo sería una BOMBA 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (5 May 2022)

*¡Esto es el Real Madrid!*


----------



## Edu.R (5 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> El pool si que te va lefar, escombro hdp



Si algo he aprendido estos años, es que ser "anti" no te aporta casi nada y te quita mucho.

Es mejor tener tus equipos, y si no ganan, disfrutar con los demás de forma neutral. 

El Liverpool nos puede lefar, pero esta Shempions le ha quitado a mucha gente años de vida... que ya no vuelven. Lo siento mucho.


----------



## xilebo (5 May 2022)




----------



## josemanuelb (5 May 2022)

Fue suerte o lo que se quiera pero fijaos en que la pepa con 0-0 y 0-1 quita a de bruyne, mahrez y gabriel jesus para meter un trivote. Quizás con el Madrid a tumba abierta hubiesen cazado alguna contra. El defensor a ultranza del fútbol de ataque se cagó encima y le encularon. Se metió más atrás y le follaron, ya casi le pasa en el wanda.

El partido del madrid no fue malo, pudo ponerse 1-0 en dos o tres ocasiones perfectamente, sobretodo la de vini al salir del descanso. Y cortó durante la mayoría del partido el juego entre líneas y las llegadas del city. Solo faltó no salir con kroos y estar más finos arriba antes del arreón final.


----------



## Covid Bryant (5 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si algo he aprendido estos años, es que ser "anti" no te aporta casi nada y te quita mucho.
> 
> Es mejor tener tus equipos, y si no ganan, disfrutar con los demás de forma neutral.
> 
> El Liverpool nos puede lefar, pero esta Shempions le ha quitado a mucha gente años de vida... que ya no vuelven. Lo siento mucho.



Anda que no aporta ser anti, es lo más sudar del furgol.y disfrutar cuando los NPCs estáis hundidos por 11 millonarias JAjjajaj

En la final el que ríe el último ríe mejor, la chupareis Big.


----------



## SanRu (5 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Camavinga es el heredero de Clarence Seedorf. Se parece mucho en cómo se mueve.



Yo lo veo más como Fernando Redondo, eso sí, con toda la estética de Seedorf.


----------



## Roedr (5 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Yo sinceramente estoy todavia flipando. Senyores que estamos a un paso de ganar la champions con el esquema de Ancelloti:
> 
> - Bueno CMK: Salis, aburris al contrario, bloque bajo y a que nos hagan solo 100 oportunidades. Cortois, tienes las obligacion de parar 99 para seguir vivos y por cierto y para que les quede a todos claro: Pasad la pelota a Vini y tu Vini a correr y cuando veas a Benzema, pasasela.
> 
> - Y en el minuto 70,80, tan pronto como la eliminatoria este imposible de remontar (PSG, Chelsea y hoy) saco a Camavinga y Rodrygo que me arreglan la eliminatoria.



haha tal cual. Lo de Carletto es pa'matarlos, ahora hay que reconocerle la suerte, eso se tiene o no se tiene.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (5 May 2022)

Tchoa, negrape y Antonio.

Madrid campeón de Europa hasta el 2030


----------



## Edu.R (5 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Anda que no aporta ser anti, es lo más sudar del furgol.y disfrutar cuando los NPCs estáis hundidos por 11 millonarias JAjjajaj
> 
> En la final el que ríe el último ríe mejor, la chupareis Big.



No llegas a los 80 años.

Un día de disfrute, que no está garantizado, no justifica años de padecimiento.


----------



## Roedr (5 May 2022)

Malvender dijo:


> Quedan 24 días para el final de la champions. El R*M debería montarse una pretemporada para jugar ese partid*o.
> Lo que quede de liga que lo juegue una columna vertebral formada por Marcelo, Jovic, Bale y Hazard



Confiemos en Pintus. Es peligroso tanto día sin tensión competitiva.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (5 May 2022)

Camavinga está hecho para el madrid.

19 años y parece el puto gulit


----------



## Roedr (5 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1047876
> 
> 
> Todo empezo cuando Cerferin repitio el sorteo
> Gracias UEFA



jajaa tienen que estar arrepentidos. 

Por cierto, que los árbitros no nos hayan machacado sólo puede ser síntoma de dos cosas -no excluyentes-: que la UEFA no controla a los árbitros, vamos que es infinitamente más sana que nuestra Liga, o que los árbitros se huelen la llegada de la SuperLiga y quieren demostrar el máximo de profesionalidad para que los llamen (les pagarían un morterada).


----------



## filets (5 May 2022)

Ayer hubo una imagen al principio de la segunda parte de la prorroga donde se vio en la banda como Modric y Kroos le decian a Ancelotti los cambios que debia hacer
Fue cuando comente que Ancelotti no se entera de las ventanas de cambios

El equipo lo dirigen Karim, Modric, Kroos y Marcelo
Ancelotti esta para hacer gracietas en las ruedas de prensa


----------



## Gorrión (5 May 2022)

Eso fue pre partido.


----------



## Roedr (5 May 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Quién es más feo, Cama o Vini?


----------



## Edu.R (5 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ayer hubo una imagen al principio de la segunda parte de la prorroga donde se vio en la banda como Modric y Kroos le decian a Ancelotti los cambios que debia hacer
> Fue cuando comente que Ancelotti no se entera de las ventanas de cambios
> 
> El equipo lo dirigen Karim, Modric, Kroos y Marcelo
> Ancelotti esta para hacer gracietas en las ruedas de prensa



Kroos ha comentado en Alemania que Ancelotti, para tomar ciertas decisiones, cuenta con los veteranos y valora sus decisiones. Ayer lo hizo.

Ojo, este es un detalle importante. No es que no sepa que tiene que hacer, es que re-implica a los jugadores. En las empresas lo de la pirámide jerarquica ya no se lleva, el modelo horizontal funciona mucho mejor.


----------



## filets (5 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> jajaa tienen que estar arrepentidos.
> 
> Por cierto, que los árbitros no nos hayan machacado sólo puede ser síntoma de dos cosas -no excluyentes-: que la UEFA no controla a los árbitros, vamos que es infinitamente más sana que nuestra Liga, o que los árbitros se huelen la llegada de la SuperLiga y quieren demostrar el máximo de profesionalidad para que los llamen (les pagarían un morterada).



Todos los arbitros que ayudaron al Barsa fueron defenestrados despues por el "escandaloso arbitraje"
Aytekin, De Bleeckere, Ovrebo, Busacca,....
Para tapar el escandalo necesitas controlar a la prensa, y eso a nivel europeo es imposible
Los arbitros han aprendido y no aceptan hacer el trabajo sucio de la UEFA para que encima luego no los vuelvan a llamar


----------



## Covid Bryant (5 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> No llegas a los 80 años.
> 
> Un día de disfrute, que no está garantizado, no justifica años de padecimiento.



Qué me la suda el.mandril.nen, si pierde mejor igual que el farsa o el paleti y sino mala suerte, yo no veo furgol, lo aburrí hace 15 años, es para npcs, solo pongo de fondo en una ventana partidos importantes y ojeo mientras navego/foreo para luego tener convers en Matrix con otros NPCs.

Vamos que es win-win


----------



## xilebo (5 May 2022)

*El Real Madrid en Champions*


----------



## Roedr (5 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> *GRACIAS AL TIFO DE ABALOS*



jajaja es verdad


----------



## filets (5 May 2022)

Vamos a por el otro brazo de Salah


----------



## feps (5 May 2022)

El Kali Yuga.


----------



## Roedr (5 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno, mi esperado análisis del partido:
> 
> Troleada europea del madrid, a los equipos contrarios y sus propios seguidores.
> 
> ...



Seguís subestimando a Rodrygo. El tío este tiene potencial de crack mundial.


----------



## Cormac (5 May 2022)




----------



## Th89 (5 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Y pensar que Odegaard no quiso jugar aquí y por eso le vendieron y con la pasta trajeron a Camavinga.



Odegaard no vale para el Madrid, tiene carácter de nenaza y eso aquí no sirve. Ayer se habría cagado en los pantalones, diluido cual azucarillo en un vaso de agua.

Por contra, Camavinga parecía la mejor versión de Clarence Seedorf. Como luchaba, como metía el pie, como la movía... de locura. Y solo tiene 19 años, joder.

Tenemos centrocampista para una década, fichajazo de su Florentineza.


----------



## Edu.R (5 May 2022)

La final por cierto es en ABIERTO, TVE ha hecho el negocio de la década  .


----------



## feps (5 May 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (5 May 2022)

Alguien sabe cuál es la diferencia entre el penalti no señalado ni revisado a Correa en cuartos y el de ayer sí señalado sobre Bencemá?

Cuartos 


Semis


----------



## Linsecte2000 (5 May 2022)

En el foro del Shitty muchos están que rabian con el planteamiento de los minutos finales. 

En lugar de perder tiempo, fingir faltas, irse al corner y parar el reloj todo lo posible... Cayeron en la trampa. Se preguntan si Guardiola habrá aprendido la lección...


----------



## Ritalapollera (5 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> El pool si que te va lefar, escombro hdp



Primero fue el psg, luego el chelsea, luego el city...ahora el Liverpool...

Obviamente llegará el día en que el Madrid pierda, tiene que ser muy triste ser antimadridista.

Por cierto, SUBNORMAL, las mascarillas qué??? 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (5 May 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Primero fue el psg, luego el chelsea, luego el city...ahora el Liverpool...
> 
> Obviamente llegará el día en que el Madrid pierda, tiene que ser muy triste ser antimadridista.
> 
> ...



bueno si no les queda la muerte térmica del universo.... ahí seguro que lefan al madrid


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 May 2022)

Alguien en el mundo sabe qué es un penalti?


----------



## Ritalapollera (5 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Qué me la suda el.mandril.nen, si pierde mejor igual que el farsa o el paleti y sino mala suerte, yo no veo furgol, lo aburrí hace 15 años, es para npcs, solo pongo de fondo en una ventana partidos importantes y ojeo mientras navego/foreo para luego tener convers en Matrix con otros NPCs.
> 
> Vamos que es win-win



Jojojojo ya se ve ya, SUBNORMAL 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juantxxxo (5 May 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Se preguntan si Guardiola habrá aprendido la lección...



Lo importante para él es que han jugado bien y la posesión, sobre todo la posesión.


----------



## Th89 (5 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Qué me la suda el.mandril.nen, si pierde mejor igual que el farsa o el paleti y sino mala suerte, yo no veo furgol, lo aburrí hace 15 años, es para npcs, solo pongo de fondo en una ventana partidos importantes y ojeo mientras navego/foreo para luego tener convers en Matrix con otros NPCs.
> 
> Vamos que es win-win



Claro claro 

Por mí sigue haciéndolo, los individuos como tú, Cristobal Soria o la Peña Culer en FC sois talismanes.


----------



## cebollo (5 May 2022)

Courtois es el mejor portero que he visto en mi vida. El partido de anoche es de 0-3 con Casillas, 0-2 con Keylor.


----------



## Covid Bryant (5 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Claro claro
> 
> Por mí sigue haciéndolo, los individuos como tú, Cristobal Soria o la Peña Culer en FC sois talismanes.



El día de la final os volveré a dar suerte.

Pero hamego ya van 3, por mera stat os tocará jamar.


----------



## Suprimo (5 May 2022)




----------



## Rotto2 (5 May 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> En verdad os digo, que lo de esta temporada será recordado dentro de décadas, por la entidad de los rivales y la forma de ganar. Hemos vivido historia del fútbol.



Todos sabemos que de esto no se acuerda ni dios en 2 años si no se gana la final, y aún ganando tampoco nos acordaremos. Yo ya no sé en qué año le metimos 0-4 al Bayern de la maricona o 0-3 a la Juve ni el recorrido y rivales que tuvimos en ninguna.

Pero bueno, se pasa estupendamente viendo estos partidos no aptos para cardiacos. A ver si hay suerte otra vez y nos llevamos la 14a frente a los piratas borrachos desdentados. Puede haber buenas hostias en París por la calle con esta gentuza. Yo iría bien pertrechado con equipamiento de guerrilla urbana de Randiano.


----------



## Edu.R (5 May 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> En el foro del Shitty muchos están que rabian con el planteamiento de los minutos finales.
> 
> En lugar de perder tiempo, fingir faltas, irse al corner y parar el reloj todo lo posible... Cayeron en la trampa. Se preguntan si Guardiola habrá aprendido la lección...



Que se jodan. Otro año sin olerla.

El Liverpool 3 finales en 5 años. Miren donde miren...


----------



## juantxxxo (5 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1048144



Mejor, mejor, más motivación para el equipo y que ganen los otros todas las encuestas, que el partido ya veremos. Recordad que lo que tanto decían de Zidane y su flor en el culo, también la tuvo Carletto en la décima.


----------



## filets (5 May 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> En el foro del Shitty muchos están que rabian con el planteamiento de los minutos finales.
> 
> En lugar de perder tiempo, fingir faltas, irse al corner y parar el reloj todo lo posible... Cayeron en la trampa. Se preguntan si Guardiola habrá aprendido la lección...



He ido al foro del Shitty y que cosa mas deprimente


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 May 2022)

Preguntas que nadie responde...

Alguien sabe cuál es la diferencia entre el penalti no señalado ni revisado a Correa en cuartos y el de ayer sí señalado sobre Bencemá?

Cuartos


Semis


----------



## Rotto2 (5 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> He ido al foro del Shitty y que cosa mas deprimente



Qué foro pon link que me quiero reír de ellos


----------



## Edu.R (5 May 2022)

Hablando de remontadas.

El Real Madrid en las finales no las usa.

Solo la de Lisboa en 2014 tuvo épica remontadista, las otras 6 modernas el Real Madrid las empezó ganando.

Lo dejo como dato por si fuera relevante.


----------



## Edu.R (5 May 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Mejor, mejor, más motivación para el equipo y que ganen los otros todas las encuestas, que el partido ya veremos. Recordad que lo que tanto decían de Zidane y su flor en el culo, también la tuvo Carletto en la décima.



Alguien lo puso aquí anoche, justo antes del 1-1, al Real Madrid le daban un 1% de probabilidades de clasificarse. Matemáticamente lo que pasó ayer debía suceder 1 vez de cada 100.

Pero como es algo etereo... quizás las matemáticas no pueden explicarlo.


----------



## filets (5 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Qué foro pon link que me quiero reír de ellos











Positives To Take From Today


So annoyed today. I think a bit of change is needed at the club. We need to be more actively integrating young players into the squad, and we really must fill obvious squad holes. Not advocating for anything more than that though




forums.bluemoon-mcfc.co.uk





este es el mejor 
un tio diciendo literalmente que no hay que ponerse asi por perder. QUE PEOR ES MORIRSE 
Estan a punto del suicidio


----------



## Rotto2 (5 May 2022)

Por cierto dónde andan los subnormales que llaman Señor Mayor a Ancelloti y le insultan a diario.

Es que hay que ser puto subnormal de carrito. Callados con la cara violeta humillados. Ridículos estúpidos ignorantes. El mejor entrenador de la historia y le insultan los perros sarnosos.

Payasos.

Un entrenador del Madrid es un ganador que ha pasado una increíble criba para llegar al mejor club del mundo. Los entrenadores del Madrid son todos buenísimos y saben muchísimo más que cualquier desdentado con palillo en la boca cuya vida de fracasos no le interesa a nadie y que odian a todos los entrenadores, a todos. 

La gentuza como @ccc o @Xequinfumfa que siempre quieren echar al entrenador y critican todo lo que hacen son el puto cáncer de la sociedad. Perdedores miserables incapaces de reconocer al superior y el talento ajeno.


----------



## Rotto2 (5 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Positives To Take From Today
> 
> 
> So annoyed today. I think a bit of change is needed at the club. We need to be more actively integrating young players into the squad, and we really must fill obvious squad holes. Not advocating for anything more than that though
> ...



Jajajajajaja


----------



## filets (5 May 2022)

¿Entendeis ahora porque Mariano, Jovic, etc no se quieren ir?
¿Quien se querria ir del Madrid?
Una de las pocas cosas malas de ser el mejor club del universo es que es muy dificil aligerar plantilla


----------



## juantxxxo (5 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Alguien lo puso aquí anoche, justo antes del 1-1, al Real Madrid le daban un 1% de probabilidades de clasificarse. Matemáticamente lo que pasó ayer debía suceder 1 vez de cada 100.
> 
> Pero como es algo etereo... quizás las matemáticas no pueden explicarlo.



Esta final va a ser la de las revanchas:

- El Liverpool nos tiene ganas de la última que ganamos con la lesión de Salah, lo de Karius y el golazo de Bale.

- Nuestra revancha, ya que la última Copa de Europa que perdimos en una final fue en París frente al mismo Liverpool.


----------



## Suprimo (5 May 2022)

Benzemá jugando la final va a igualar a Raúl en número de partidos en Champions

Ya que estais dando datos


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 May 2022)

pregunto,
pero nadie responde...


----------



## filets (5 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Benzemá jugando la final va a igualar a Raúl en número de partidos en Champions
> 
> Ya que estais dando datos



KB ha igualado el record de 10 partidos seguidos de champions marcando
Y esta a dos goles del record de goles en una edicion de la champions (15 goles)


----------



## seven up (5 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> *DESDE CAGALUÑA 2.0.*



Oír la retransmisión de Rac1, es recordar los mejores momentos del independentismo cataflú. Sobre todo después del fenómeno paranormal.


----------



## Paobas (5 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> El pool si que te va lefar, escombro hdp



Te callas. Vale, trozo de mugre? Te callas y vas vomitar tu bilis a otro lado. Aquí no queremos escoria humana como tú.


----------



## The Replicant (5 May 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (5 May 2022)

Esto es "la magia"?

Cuartos


Semis


----------



## Paobas (5 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Esto es "la magia"?
> 
> Cuartos
> 
> ...



Respétate ya un poco, infeliz.


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Respétate ya un poco, infeliz.



Pasillo!


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (5 May 2022)

Dicen que es inexplicable. Pero sí hay explicación. Hay un chaval de 21 años, lleno de ilusión y hambre, que, a diferencia del resto de jugadores sobre el campo, no dio la eliminatoria por cerrada. Se dijo a sí mismo: "No he venido al Real Madrid a ver las vitrinas. He venido aquí a ser campeón de Europa." Y en dos minutos metió dos goles a un City al que había visto las debilidades, pues defendió penosamente durante todo el partido. No se vio a la defensa ni a Ederson en ningún momento. Aun siendo en el descuento, los dos primeros tiros a puerta del Real Madrid fueron goles.



P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Camavinga está hecho para el madrid.
> 
> 19 años y parece el puto gulit





Th89 dijo:


> Odegaard no vale para el Madrid, tiene carácter de nenaza y eso aquí no sirve. Ayer se habría cagado en los pantalones, diluido cual azucarillo en un vaso de agua.
> 
> Por contra, Camavinga parecía la mejor versión de Clarence Seedorf. Como luchaba, como metía el pie, como la movía... de locura. Y solo tiene 19 años, joder.
> 
> Tenemos centrocampista para una década, fichajazo de su Florentineza.



Yo quería a Camavinga para el Barça. Vender el Camp Nou si hiciese falta, dije hace un año. Enorme acierto del Madrid al ficharlo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 May 2022)

No, en serio

eso es magia?


----------



## Limón (5 May 2022)

Bueno, con un ekipo cochambroso nos plantamos en la final!
No veo forma humana de ganar, pero bueno, ahí queda eso.
Tengo un viaje familiar del que no veo forma de escaparme de momento jajaja
Si no ahí estaré!!

VAaaamos!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 May 2022)

queremos de saber y aprender magia


----------



## Th89 (5 May 2022)

Unas buenas risas para el almuerzo viendo el sufrimiento de los antis:


----------



## feps (5 May 2022)




----------



## xilebo (5 May 2022)

*Otra noche más*


----------



## Rotto2 (5 May 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Oír la retransmisión de Rac1, es recordar los mejores momentos del independentismo cataflú. Sobre todo después del fenómeno paranormal.



¿Los de RAC1 no les da vergüenza que nos descojonemos de ellos como ya una parte de las tradiciones del madridismo?


----------



## Andr3ws (5 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Es dificil explicar lo que ha pasado en octavos, cuartos y semis el real madrid, pero lo podria resumir asi: el futbol y mas en la champions a doble partido, da igual jugar mejor, peor, tener un plantillon de estrellas, haber ganado un monton de titulos como tecnico, el final es meter mas goles que el contrario y creer que se puede hasta el final clasificarte para la siguiente ronda, y eso el mejor es el REAL MADRID



Yo lo siento como un combate de boxeo donde cada gol es una hostia. 

Pero joder X ayer todo Madrid estaba apoyando al equipo. Había gente por todos lados con bufandas, el metro petado, la llegada del bus, el Bernabéu apretando cuando marca el City. El MC se enfrentaba a algo más que 11.


----------



## Roedr (5 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Unas buenas risas para el almuerzo viendo el sufrimiento de los antis:




Es buenísimo este vídeo. Mis thanks!


----------



## The Replicant (5 May 2022)

pues ahora el Madrit con la liga ganada puede dedicarse a dar descanso a los titulares hasta la final

el Liverpool en cambio se está jugando todavia la Premier con el City...

taluecs


----------



## Rotto2 (5 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es buenísimo este vídeo. Mis thanks!



Menos mal que el Madrid no fichó a Agüero menudo antimadridista rabioso sudaca panchito de mierda.

Ibai es del Madrid??


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (5 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Criticáis mucho a Ancelotti con lo de la CMK... pero yo tengo la sensación de que este era el plan. Con los veteranos lo mantienes vivo, y luego te la juegas con los jóvenes. Lo ha hecho 3 veces, y debe ser que funciona.



El 4-2 del City en la ida se debió a un despiste de inexperiencia de Camavinga, que dio por pitada una falta que no se pitó. Alinear jóvenes en partidos como estos tiene también inconvenientes.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (5 May 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> pues ahora el Madrit con la liga ganada puede dedicarse a dar descanso a los titulares hasta la final
> 
> el Liverpool en cambio se está jugando todavia la Premier con el City...
> 
> taluecs



Eso es lo que deben hacer como si pierden todos los partidos de aqui hasta el final en liga.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (5 May 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Yo lo veo más como Fernando Redondo, eso sí, con toda la estética de Seedorf.



Tiene una zancada y un cambio de ritmo tremendos, superiores a los de Seedorf o Redondo. Desde luego para poder compararlo con Redondo habrá que esperar años y medir muchos intangibles.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (5 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es buenísimo este vídeo. Mis thanks!




La verdad es que el video de los indios argentinos tiene gracia


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (5 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> jajaa tienen que estar arrepentidos.
> 
> Por cierto, que los árbitros no nos hayan machacado sólo puede ser síntoma de dos cosas -no excluyentes-: que la UEFA no controla a los árbitros, vamos que es infinitamente más sana que nuestra Liga, o que los árbitros se huelen la llegada de la SuperLiga y quieren demostrar el máximo de profesionalidad para que los llamen (les pagarían un morterada).



¿Tú te crees que a los árbitros más destacados no les acaba molestando tanta prepotencia arábiga? Yo al de ayer le vi claramente echando una mano disimulada al City al inicio y cambiándose claramente de bando en el minuto 90.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (5 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Kroos ha comentado en Alemania que Ancelotti, para tomar ciertas decisiones, cuenta con los veteranos y valora sus decisiones. Ayer lo hizo.
> 
> Ojo, este es un detalle importante. No es que no sepa que tiene que hacer, es que re-implica a los jugadores. En las empresas lo de la pirámide jerarquica ya no se lleva, el modelo horizontal funciona mucho mejor.



Miguel Muñoz, Molowny, Del Bosque: es el tipo de entrenador que le ha ido siempre bien al Madrid, especialmente si tienes jugadores que llevan una década en el club y son, literalmente, los mejores de todos los tiempos en sus puestos, como Modric o Di Stéfano.

Con CR7 esto podría no haber salido bien, pero es que es un poco especial.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (5 May 2022)

Lo vuelvo a poner por si nos lee tito flo

Tchoa, negrape y Antonio y el madrid campeón de Europa hasta el 2030


----------



## Roedr (5 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Tú te crees que a los árbitros más destacados no les acaba molestando tanta prepotencia arábiga? Yo al de ayer le vi claramente echando una mano disimulada al City al inicio y cambiándose claramente de bando en el minuto 90.



Bueno, los trencillas que padecemos por aquí tienen unos baremos diferentes sobre el significado de 'molestar'. La diferencia en la calidad de arbitraje hay que buscarla en factores materiales, no en códigos deontológicos.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (5 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> He ido al foro del Shitty y que cosa mas deprimente



En cambio en el del Manchester United el entusiasmo es tal que algunos viejos del lugar protestan diciendo que en vez de redcafe.net deberían llamarlo realcafe.net. 

Conozco ese foro desde hace 20 años y es algo sin precedentes.


----------



## Otrasvidas (5 May 2022)

Ojo, que lo que hemos hecho en estas 3 eliminatorias no sólo es algo inédito en Champions y no sólo es algo que seguramente nosotros no podamos volver a ver, sino es que muy probablemente es algo inaudito en toda la historia del deporte.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (5 May 2022)

No todo va a ser reírse de los antis:

Los aficionados del Real Madrid que ayer salieron del estado en el minuto 85 y luego no les dejaron volver a entrar:


----------



## Roedr (5 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No todo va a ser reírse de los antis:
> 
> Los aficionados del Real Madrid que ayer salieron del estado en el minuto 85 y luego no les dejaron volver a entrar:



Me solidarizo con ellos. Yo cerré el stream cuando nos marcaron el gol. jajaja


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 May 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Ojo, que lo que hemos hecho en estas 3 eliminatorias no sólo es algo inédito en Champions y no sólo es algo que seguramente nosotros no podamos volver a ver, sino es que muy probablemente es algo inaudito en toda la historia del deporte.



El año que viene otra vez contra los gastos morunos de la premier..en un ciclo sin fin...


----------



## 11kjuan (5 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No todo va a ser reírse de los antis:
> 
> Los aficionados del Real Madrid que ayer salieron del estado en el minuto 85 y luego no les dejaron volver a entrar:



Tienen pinta de ser plebe más que de ratas.


----------



## Th89 (5 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No todo va a ser reírse de los antis:
> 
> Los aficionados del Real Madrid que ayer salieron del estado en el minuto 85 y luego no les dejaron volver a entrar:



Los compadezco, pero hay que ser gilipollas para irte sabiendo como se las gasta este equipo, particularmente en este final de temporada.

Es que aunque hubiéramos perdido yo veo ese partido en el campo y me quedo hasta que me eche la seguridad.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (5 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Los compadezco, pero hay que ser gilipollas para irte sabiendo como se las gasta este equipo, particularmente en este final de temporada.
> 
> Es que aunque hubiéramos perdido yo veo ese partido en el campo y me quedo hasta que me eche la seguridad.



Si pierdes, te quedas a aplaudir al equipo.


----------



## xilebo (5 May 2022)

*¿Me pasas el número de tu psiquiatra?*


----------



## Chichimango (5 May 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Si pierdes, te quedas a aplaudir al equipo.



Es lo que venía a decir yo. Aún cayendo en semis, este equipo hubiese superado todas nuestras expectativas. Los jugadores se merecían un aplauso final de reconocimiento. Pero hay aficionados a los que la cultura ganadora les confunde. Ganar está muy bien y gracias a esa exigencia el Madrid es lo que es, pero hay que tener grandeza también en la derrota. Madridistas en lo bueno y en lo malo, cojones.


----------



## 11kjuan (5 May 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Si pierdes, te quedas a aplaudir al equipo.



Traidores a la patria, no los queremos no los necesitamos.
Como diría Fidel Castro.

Hasta hay uno que lleva la camisa de hazard. Vaya cuadro.

Si se pierde se aplaude y ya.


----------



## Rotto2 (5 May 2022)

Qué jartá de reí y de gosá es el día después de una remontada

Les estoy dando a los ingleses en sus foros y periódicos hasta en el cielo del paladar, rabian como perras. Que si Franco, que si compramos árbitros y porteros, que si el Barça es mucho mejor y más humilde, que si somos unos arrogantes y el equipo más odiado del mundo jajajajajajajajaja tomad polla moronegra hijos de puta


----------



## keko (5 May 2022)

Menuda Champions que se ha marcado el Madrid. Al principio de temporada no podia ni imaginar remotamente llegar a la final, pero el cómo lo han hecho se recordará durante bastante tiempo. Podemos jugar peor que PSG, Chelsea o Man.City, pero ninguno de estos equipos tienen la mentalidad que tiene nuestro equipo. No se hunden, pase lo que pase, aguantan el tipo y siguen a lo suyo. Esto cuando compites contra ellos es durísimo, pues el otro equipo mas debil mentalmente se viene abajo. Pasó en todas las eliminatorias, el Madrid seguía levantandose pasase lo que pasase. El Liverpool con Salah al frente pensarán que juegan mejor, que son la repolla, ... y a lo mejor es verdad. Pero no tienen ni idea de lo que se les viene encima. Hala Madrid!!!


----------



## Linsecte2000 (5 May 2022)

Que envidia me dais cabrones. 

Ojalª viviera noches así con el Burgos. A ver si viene un jeque y nos monta un equipasso YA YA YA


----------



## Lake (5 May 2022)

Mucho se ha cargado aquí contra la estrategia conservadora Ancelotti- Kroos o Kroos- Ancelotti y quien este libre de culpa que tire la primera piedra ( me incluyo ) pero seamos objetivos , habrían Camavinga & co sujetado al City durante los primeros 70 minutos defensivamente sin subir alocadamente a buscar el gol , sin alguien a su lado que supiera leer el partido para aplicar la estocada en los últimos minutos ?


----------



## Rotto2 (5 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Positives To Take From Today
> 
> 
> So annoyed today. I think a bit of change is needed at the club. We need to be more actively integrating young players into the squad, and we really must fill obvious squad holes. Not advocating for anything more than that though
> ...



Buenas risas en ese hilo de cosas positivas de la derrota. Este los manda a todos a tomar por culo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 May 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> Es increíble. El Real Madrid muere y resucita al mismo tiempo en la Champions. Ahora hay que reservar jugadores en la Liga y que en el Wanda Metropolitano jueguen los suplentes.



ES que van a tener que jugar, los centrales no están para jugar, Mendy debería descansar, en el centro que juego Camavinga y Ceballos, arriba Benzema tampoco estaría de más que parase un partido.


----------



## Covid Bryant (5 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Te callas. Vale, trozo de mugre? Te callas y vas vomitar tu bilis a otro lado. Aquí no queremos escoria humana como tú.



Escoria sois los.mandriles y vais a jamar Big, tal cual mamas pollas de biego para sobrevivir.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2022)

Tambien fue todo un acierto lo del himno de la decima,vaya sensacion de respeto tiene que infundir en el rival,estoy seguro de que con las mocitas madrileñas estas remontadas no hubieran sido posibles...


----------



## Rotto2 (5 May 2022)

Claro claro cuñao tú sabes más que el mejor entrenador de la historia que solo tiene puta suerte y tú eres un crack que te das cuenta de las cosas pero ellos son todos gilipollas y siguen poniendo a los acabados por jerarquía cuñadil aunque sean mejores los otros... La madre que os parió.


----------



## Covid Bryant (5 May 2022)

Seguid mamándola mandriles sobretodo la escoria de @Avengers3 cuidado con el follamarvels, ya te veo gordaco de las harinas yendo de furgolero cuando no puede ni respirar tras subir 4 escaleras


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Claro claro cuñao tú sabes más que el mejor entrenador de la historia que solo tiene puta suerte y tú eres un crack que te das cuenta de las cosas pero ellos sin todos gilipollas y siguen poniendo a los acabados por jerarquía cuñadil aunque sean mejores los otros... La madre que os parió.



Pero si los del City movian el balon delante del area del Madrid con comodidad,simplemente por la cantidad de espacio que se dejaba...el Madrid en cambio para llegar tenia que hacerlo a base de arreones porque ellos no concedian esas facilidades,el planteamiento de Ancelotti fue pura basura.

Ayer se gano,aunque este muy manido,por la magia del Bernabeu,sin mas.


----------



## cebollo (5 May 2022)

Guardiola antes de la eliminatoria :
- Lo del Real Madrid no es suerte.
Después de la eliminatoria :
- Qué mala suerte hemos tenido.


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 May 2022)

Estando de entrenador porque no había otro, no era la primera opción, pero los que querían no era posible, venir a revolucionar , a hacer tu el cambio, no es fácil, por años que he visto el Madrid, es mejor un entrenador que no reviente el vestuario que un super ilustrado del fútbol como Guardiola, tipo nada tonto que vio venir lod e Messi y salió pitando, ya se ha visto los años europeos de Messi. Poco a poco a metido a jóvenes, si luego las cagas con ellos aquí lo funden por hacers eso, aunque el conoce la prensa de este país y en parte le dará igual, o en todo, haga lo que haga será un alienadro para muchos como pasó con Zidane. Pero el tio al final ayer estaba sin la CMK, y ha conseguido que hasta suplentes salgan enchufados y con ganas, sale Vallejo y parece un titán de cabeza, otros se cagan jugándose lo que se jugaban. Este tipo de entrenadores en el Madrid sirve, sobre todo si convence a la plantilla que sea grupo y que se vayan dando pasos. TAmpoco ha sido entrenador de usar muchos jugadores, pero si sigue el año que viene, que sería lo normal creo que si va a ir haciendo el cambio, el cual los propios jugadores implicados saben que es irremediable, que se cabreen al cambiarlos es normal. Teniendo en cuenta l nivel de ausentes de la plantilla, es tremendo lo que están haciendo, los más pagados y los más borrados del mapa por distintas circunstancias, y otros dando la cara.
Antoñito y la tortuga vienen, eso es seguro, quizás el chumeni también, aunque están ahora que quizás Ceballos se quede.


----------



## josemanuelb (5 May 2022)

El Madrid remonta en el Bernabéu. No importa cuando leas esto.

Que Flo le pida a Ceferino empezar la final 1-0 en contra. Sería más divertido.


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No todo va a ser reírse de los antis:
> 
> Los aficionados del Real Madrid que ayer salieron del estado en el minuto 85 y luego no les dejaron volver a entrar:



¿SEguro?, lo digo porque hubo gente que salió en el 90 y si pudieron entrar, en el chiringuito se vió a uno con la niña en brazos. A ver si era gente sin entrada.


----------



## el ruinas II (5 May 2022)

ehhhhmmm, benzema 10 goles en las eliminatorias contra el psg, chelsea y city, pues eso, benzema es para algunos madridistas un petardo, un jugador que solo empuja balones a puerta vacia y un lastre para el equipo, y, esta a años luz (por debajo) de messi , de mbappe o de haaland y su puta madre


----------



## vegahermosa (5 May 2022)

que buena noche me dieron estos canallas ...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 May 2022)

Lake dijo:


> Mucho se ha cargado aquí contra la estrategia conservadora Ancelotti- Kroos o Kroos- Ancelotti y quien este libre de culpa que tire la primera piedra ( me incluyo ) pero seamos objetivos , habrían Camavinga & co sujetado al City durante los primeros 70 minutos defensivamente sin subir alocadamente a buscar el gol , sin alguien a su lado que supiera leer el partido para aplicar la estocada en los últimos minutos ?



Yo particularmente no veo motivo en que jugadores que fisicamente no estan bien aguanten 70 minutos, o mejor dicho , el equipo aguante sus bajones fisicos.

Creo que el real madrid paso pese a la titularidad de kroos y casemiro no gracias a la titularidad de kroos y casemiro. El otro dia, por pner un ejemplo, rodrygo demostro que podia marcar en la primera parte.

Ademas, no seria mas logico que fueran los veteranos que fisicamente estan peor los que salieran al campo cuando los rivales estan mas cansados?

Sea como sea, em Madrid esta en la final, apoyo maximo a todos, pero creo que estas carlettadas en la final nos pasaran factura. Liverpool es un equipo muy fisico y explosivo...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (5 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Escoria sois los.mandriles y vais a jamar Big, tal cual mamas pollas de biego para sobrevivir.



Ponte a ver ese puto deporte de mierda que ves de negros que saltan y cállate la puta boca


----------



## Otrasvidas (5 May 2022)

Cada vez ha sido más difícil. Recapitulemos. PSG, el gran favorito para ganar la Champions. Nos tienen totalmente ahogados en el partido de ida, montones de ocasiones, pero sólo logran abrir la lata muy al final. En la vuelta, primera parte en la línea del partido de ida y nos vamos perdiendo al descanso, debiendo remontar 2 goles. El resto es historia. Chelsea, vigente campeón. En la ida les barremos, pero en la vuelta nos dan un meneo de los que hacen época cristalizado en un 0-3 y eliminatoria remontada. Marcamos el gol que nos mete en prórroga, pero el caso es que ellos siguen siendo una apisonadora. Nadie sabe cómo, pero volvemos a pasar la eliminatoria. Shitty. En el partido de ida nos tienen muertos hasta en 3 ocasiones, pero por arte de birbirloque conseguimos aguantarles en todas ellas e irnos a nuestro feudo vivitos y coleando. Vuelta en el Santuario. Primera mitad muy igualada, más bien fea, en la línea de la eliminatoria Shitty- Palety. Segunda mitad, nosotros tenemos unas cuantas ocasiones para igualar la eliminatoria, pero marcan ellos en un despiste nuestro y se ponen con 2 de diferencia. Eso nos hace mucho daño y de ahí en adelante, ellos dominan a placer y todo hace indicar que el desánimo se apoderó de la tropa. Pero llega el minuto 90 y... 90 Minuti son molto longos en el Bernabéu,caballeros.


----------



## Rotto2 (5 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero si los del City movian el balon delante del area del Madrid con comodidad,simplemente por la cantidad de espacio que se dejaba...el Madrid en cambio para llegar tenia que hacerlo a base de arreones porque ellos no concedian esas facilidades,el planteamiento de Ancelotti fue pura basura.
> 
> Ayer se gano,aunque este muy manido,por la magia del Bernabeu,sin mas.



Y a ti quién te dice que el Madrid tiene plantilla para jugarles al ataque a los equipos más ricos del mundo?

Es que sois la polla los cuñaos de los entrenadores. Que por ser el Madrid creéis que tiene el poder de dominar y jugar mejor que todos los demás, incluyendo a los que tienen plantillas astronómicas que para competir necesitas vender el club a un emirato petrolero y que la UEFA te permita gastar lo que quieras.

Zidane y Carlo han sacado mejor rendimiento que nadie de esta plantilla y los ponéis a parir y queréis siempre al recién llegado que esté de moda, que podía ser un consolidado Klopp, pero es que preferís hasta a Xabi Alonso o Raúl o Guti o novatos sin experiencia. Y hay que aguantaros todos los días durante toda la vida y no es nada fácil ya cansáis muchísimo.


----------



## 11kjuan (5 May 2022)

Vaya rata. Encima escudándose en su hija.
Espero que Florentino tome nota y le quite el abono.

A la niña decirle que vaya rata que es su padre


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Y a ti quién te dice que el Madrid tiene plantilla para jugarles al ataque a los equipos más ricos del mundo?
> 
> Es que sois la polla los cuñaos de los entrenadores. Que por ser el Madrid creéis que tiene el poder de dominar y jugar mejor que todos los demás, incluyendo a los que tienen plantillas astronómicas que para competir necesitas vender el club a un emirato petrolero y que la UEFA te permita gastar lo que quieras.
> 
> Zidane y Carlo han sacado mejor rendimiento que nadie de esta plantilla y los ponéis a parir y queréis siempre al recién llegado que esté de moda, que podía ser un consolidado Klopp, pero es que preferís hasta a Xabi Alonso o Raúl o Guti o novatos sin experiencia. Y hay que aguantaros todos los días durante toda la vida y no es nada fácil ya cansáis muchísimo.



pero que ataque,si lo que te estoy diciendo es que defendian mal…

no hay mas que ver el gol del City y como pudo conducir Silva con libertad y darsela a Mahrez para fusilar solo,a ver si a uno del Madrid le dejan hacer eso…


----------



## Andr3ws (5 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si el Real Madrid gana esta Champions, honestamente, como madridista he cumplido y ya me he pasado el videojuego.
> 
> Me parece imposible encontrar motivación para ser del Real Madrid. Más que esto no se puede
> 
> HALA MADRID.



Intentar superar esto.


----------



## Limón (5 May 2022)

Lo que no puede ser es que siga jugando Kroos.
A ver si tiene dignidad y se autolesiona o algo.


----------



## xilebo (5 May 2022)

*El futuro es hoy*

La remontada blanca llegó con el *Madrid* del futuro sobre el campo: *Militao*, *Valverde*, *Camavinga*, *Vinicius*, *Rodrygo*... *Ancelotti*: "El próximo Madrid está asegurado".


----------



## Covid Bryant (5 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Ponte a ver ese puto deporte de mierda que ves de negros que saltan y cállate la puta boca



Hace falta que busque foto de los negros del mandril? Plaster abrió hilo ya choteandose de los blancos...


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 May 2022)

Lo de los piperos abandonando el heztadio es la verdadera esencia pipera. Ni ellos mismos se creen lo de la majia potajia esa. Inejplicapla. Épico. 

QuE EmOS rEMoNtAo!

jajaja


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (5 May 2022)

Croquis de por qué gana el madrid

Chispazo (jugada que conecta al equipo con la afición)- Caos (el partido se convierte en una locura) - gana el madrid


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 May 2022)

EmoSiDo cLASifiCADo


----------



## El Lonchafinista (5 May 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (5 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No todo va a ser reírse de los antis:
> 
> Los aficionados del Real Madrid que ayer salieron del estado en el minuto 85 y luego no les dejaron volver a entrar:



Con dos goles en contra lo llegaría a entender, ¿pero con un tristec 0-1 despues de lo de Ramos en 2014? A lo mejor es que no son tan del Madrit como piensan


----------



## 11kjuan (5 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


>



Menuda rata. Quedarse a aplaudir al equipo aunque pierda no es una opción.

Cada año miles de personas se quedan sin abonos y entradas para que ratas cómo estás estén en el campo. A mí que coño me importa que sea tu abono, payaso. Te lo tenían que quitar.

Sólo decirle que más vale entrar calvo al reino de los cielos que con ese nido de rata en la cabeza ir al infierno.


----------



## EGO (5 May 2022)

El mandril ha debido hacer un pacto con Satanas esta temporada porque no se me ocurre explicacion a que un equipo tan paquerrimo vaya sobreviviendo una y otra vez de esta manera.


----------



## xilebo (5 May 2022)

*Imagen en exclusiva de los banquillos*


----------



## Paobas (5 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> El mandril ha debido hacer un pacto con Satanas esta temporada porque no se me ocurre explicacion a que un equipo tan paquerrimo vaya sobreviviendo una y otra vez de esta manera.



A ti sí que se te ha quedado el culo como a un mandril, tonto.


----------



## filets (5 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Cada año miles de personas se quedan sin abonos y entradas para que ratas cómo estás estén en el campo.



A estos hijos de pvta habria que quitarles el abono
Y al calvo la custodia de la niña, por pusilanime


----------



## xilebo (5 May 2022)

*Aquí empezó la remontada del Madrid*


----------



## Roedr (5 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Vaya rata. Encima escudándose en su hija.
> Espero que Florentino tome nota y le quite el abono.
> 
> A la niña decirle que vaya rata que es su padre



Que tronaos estáis algunos. Yo creo que hubiera hecho lo mismo por la misma razón que ha explicado el padre. Algunos sólo conocéis a los niños por TV.


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 May 2022)

El Atlético impugna el sorteo de la Champions y la UEFA podría declararlo nulo


Los servicios jurídicos del Atlético de Madrid han presentado una queja a la UEFA tras el sorteo de los octavos de final de la Champions.




okdiario.com





Al Atleti le han castigao por denunsiar las bolas calientes en aquel sorteo


----------



## 11kjuan (5 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Que tronaos estáis algunos. Yo creo que hubiera hecho lo mismo por la misma razón que ha explicado el padre. Algunos sólo conocéis a los niños por TV.



Que tronaos ni que poyas.
Hay gente que se queda sin poder ver un partido en el estadio por gentuza cómo esta.

Si no quieres que la niña sufra llevala a un musical del Rey León.
Al Bernabéu se viene a sufrir y a llorar.

Es como pretender llevar a un niño a una corrida de toros y luego largarte porque no le gusta.

Apostaría que la niña seguro que deseaba quedarse en el campo, pero el calvo de su padre tenía que madrugar y dijo, nos piramos.
Pues eso, una rata.

Si el Madrid hubiera perdido, pues se aplaude y se le dice a la niña, mira esto es el Madrid a veces se pierde y otras se gana. Pero se lucha, como la vida misma.


----------



## Roedr (5 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Que tronaos ni que poyas.
> Hay gente que se queda sin poder ver un partido en el estadio por gentuza cómo esta.
> 
> Si no quieres que la niña sufra llevala a un musical del Rey León.
> ...



Cría un hijo y luego a ver si eres capaz de repetir la misma moralina.


----------



## filets (5 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Que tronaos ni que poyas.
> Hay gente que se queda sin poder ver un partido en el estadio por gentuza cómo esta.
> 
> Si no quieres que la niña sufra llevala a un musical del Rey León.
> ...



100%

A ese kalbo hay que decirle


----------



## Paobas (5 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Que tronaos ni que poyas.
> Hay gente que se queda sin poder ver un partido en el estadio por gentuza cómo esta.
> 
> Si no quieres que la niña sufra llevala a un musical del Rey León.
> ...



Reconozco que yo también estuve a punto de irme del bar en la prórroga, pero... porque no aguantaba la tensión. Sufría como un perro. Ese hombre en cambio,se fue por cobarde.


----------



## 11kjuan (5 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Cría un hijo y luego a ver si eres capaz de repetir la misma moralina.



Tengo sobrinos, si bien no son mis hijos, como si lo fueran.

Les trato de inculcar lo que valen las cosas.

Largarte del Bernabéu es como largarte de un restaurante caro sin haberte comido lo que has pedido. Así lo veo yo.

Y si mis sobrinos me piden comer una hamburguesa ten por seguro que se la comen entera.


----------



## 11kjuan (5 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Reconozco que yo también estuve a punto de irme del bar en la prórroga, pero... porque no aguantaba la tensión. Sufría como un perro. Ese hombre en cambio,se fue por cobarde.



Yo también sufrí incluso lo di por perdido. Pero lo estuve viendo hasta el final, como hago siempre. Era un 0-1 no un 0-2 o algo peor.


----------



## Roedr (5 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Tengo sobrinos, si bien no son mis hijos, como si lo fueran.
> 
> Les trato de inculcar lo que valen las cosas.
> 
> Largarte del Bernabéu es como largarte de un restaurante caro sin haberte comido lo que has pedido. Así lo veo yo.



Típico error... no son lo mismo los sobrinos que los hijos. Ser un buen papá es mucho más difícil que ser un buen tío.

En cualquier caso, a mí el vídeo de me ha encantado. El padre abrazando a su hija y los dos de vuelta corriendo felices al estadio.


----------



## filets (5 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Que tronaos estáis algunos. Yo creo que hubiera hecho lo mismo por la misma razón que ha explicado el padre. Algunos sólo conocéis a los niños por TV.



yo me comi un 5-0 contra el AC Milan con 8 años

no aguantais nada


----------



## Th89 (5 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Cría un hijo y luego a ver si eres capaz de repetir la misma moralina.



Joder, luego os quejaréis de que las nuevas generaciones son una mierda y se ahogan en un vaso de agua. Y es por cosas como estas. "Protegerles" de una eliminación en una eliminatoria de fútbol, es de coña 

El día que tenga un revés gordo se tira de un puente o algo, no me jodas.


----------



## 11kjuan (5 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Típico error... no son lo mismo los sobrinos que los hijos. Ser un buen papá es mucho más difícil que ser un buen tío.
> 
> En cualquier caso, a mí el vídeo de me ha encantado. El padre abrazando a su hija y los dos de vuelta corriendo felices al estadio.



Si eso está muy bien y me alegro por su felicidad, pero lo que hizo el padre es de rata.


----------



## filets (5 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Joder, luego os quejaréis de que las nuevas generaciones son una mierda y se ahogan en un vaso de agua. Y es por cosas como estas. "Protegerles" de una eliminación en una eliminatoria de fútbol, es de coña
> 
> El día que tenga un revés gordo se tira de un puente o algo, no me jodas.



El que se queria ir a casa es el padre
Y como es un cobarde utilizo a su hija de excusa
Kalbo y cobarde, FLO deberia expulsarlo por deshecho escombro


----------



## petro6 (5 May 2022)

Me pilló la segunda parte currando, pero grité los goles cómo si estuviera en el Bernabéu. El supervisor del Paleti no sabía dónde meterse cuando me puse a gritar cómo un gorila llamándole hijo de puta y drogadicto al calvo de Santpedor.


----------



## Roedr (5 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> yo me comi un 5-0 contra el AC Milan con 8 años
> 
> no aguantais nada



Menudos padres cabronazos!. Normal que te acuerdes bien. 

A ver, obviamente en la vida hay cosas infinitamente peores, pero siempre que se pueda lo suyo es evitar disgustos innecesarios a los niños. Las cosas jodidas de la vida ya vienen solas y realmente no por eso los haces más débiles.


----------



## EGO (5 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Yo también sufrí incluso lo di por perdido. Pero lo estuve viendo hasta el final, como hago siempre. Era un 0-1 no un 0-2 o algo peor.



Pues yo que no soy muy futbolero no lo daba por perdido.Vi al 3º arbitro anunciar los 6 minutos de descuento y pense "aun queda todo un puto mundo"

Cuando vi que la gente salia del bar en el 85 mosqueada me quede flipado.Iban mas pensando en las coñas que le iban a hacer los catalufos al dia siguiente que en otra cosa.


----------



## Roedr (5 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Joder, l*uego os quejaréis de que las nuevas generaciones son una mierda* y se ahogan en un vaso de agua. Y es por cosas como estas. "Protegerles" de una eliminación en una eliminatoria de fútbol, es de coña
> 
> El día que tenga un revés gordo se tira de un puente o algo, no me jodas.



Habla por otros, no por mí. Yo no pertenezco a esa escuela de 'pensamiento'. La vida es jodida para todas las generaciones.


----------



## filets (5 May 2022)

En el segundo gol vi los ojos de Orsato brillar. Hasta él se puso de nuestro lado. Por eso no dudó en pitar el penalty. 
Todo el mundo que ama el futbol odia a los clubes estado y ama la magia del Bernabeu


----------



## petro6 (5 May 2022)

Lo que está claro es que el factor diferencial entre el fútbol y cualquier otro deporte son noches cómo estas....y mira que mi deporte favorito es el basket.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> En el segundo gol vi los ojos de Orsato brillar. Hasta él se puso de nuestro lado. Por eso no dudó en pitar el penalty.
> Todo el mundo que ama el futbol odia a los clubes estado y ama la magia del Bernabeu



Pues yo cuando el arbitro pito el final 10 segundos antes del añadido en la prórroga tuve la impresión de que tambien se había contagiado del ambiente e inconscientemente no quería que se jodiese la hazaña...


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que el factor diferencial entre el fútbol y cualquier otro deporte son noches cómo estas....y mira que mi deporte favorito es el basket.



Con el estadio finalizado y el techo cerrado,con el videomarcador 360 instalado aquello puede ser la hostia...


----------



## 11kjuan (5 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> El que se queria ir a casa es el padre
> Y como es un cobarde utilizo a su hija de excusa
> Kalbo y cobarde, FLO deberia expulsarlo por deshecho escombro



Y encima le priva a la niña de celebrarlo en el campo.
Menuda mala sangre me ha entrado con el calvo.


----------



## vurvujo (5 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Odegaard está haciendo muy buena temporada y va a ser un gran jugador. Pero es un gilipollas y un blando. Necesita que el equipo juegue para él y de contexto positivos. Y el fútbol no va de eso.
> 
> Camavinga en cambio es todo lo contrario. Es el modelo de fútbolista "para todo el tiempo y para todo el campo" del que hablaba Sacchi. Da igual donde lo pongas. Da igual el contexto, va a sumar y a jugar muy bien. Lo de ayer comiéndose el solo el centro del campo y participando en todo es increíble.






Edu.R dijo:


> Odegaard es muy bueno, pero necesita "cariño" y en el Real Madrid no funcionamos asi. Tienes primero que dar algo y supeditarte al escudo. Es otra mentalidad. Una pena que no fuéramos compatibles.
> 
> Cuando llegó al Arsenal iban últimos con cero puntos y ahora están 4°s. Seramente acaben en Champions el año que viene. Es un gran jugador, pero aquí necesitas "cierta mentalidad" para estar.
> 
> Y está Champions lo ha demostrado más todavía. Camavinga es un si rotundo.




De acuerdo.

Igual no pierdo la esperanza que el noruego vuelva al Madrid en un par de años.


----------



## Roedr (5 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues yo cuando el arbitro pito el final 10 segundos antes del añadido en la prórroga tuve la impresión de que tambien se había contagiado del ambiente e inconscientemente no quería que se jodiese la hazaña...




A mí también me sorprendió que no esperara los segundos restantes.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (5 May 2022)

Lake dijo:


> Mucho se ha cargado aquí contra la estrategia conservadora Ancelotti- Kroos o Kroos- Ancelotti y quien este libre de culpa que tire la primera piedra ( me incluyo ) pero seamos objetivos , habrían Camavinga & co sujetado al City durante los primeros 70 minutos defensivamente sin subir alocadamente a buscar el gol , sin alguien a su lado que supiera leer el partido para aplicar la estocada en los últimos minutos ?




la estocada en los ultimos minutos la dieron : rodrygo valverde camavinga ...
kroos lo que da son estocadas al madrid al ser un prejubilado de titular que se retira el año que viene dicho por el mismo
kroos perdió varios balones ayer muy peligrosos como ya hizo en las eliminatorias pasadas donde varios de el nos costó goles en contra
kroos es otro marcelo : muchas gracias por los servicios prestados pero NO puede jugar de titular ya mas!!!
pero que mierda de poesia es esa de decir que kroos sabe "leer el partido"?

el penalti que le hacen a benzema viene de una salida como una moto de camavinga desde el area grande del madrid para recorrerse todo el campo dejando a 3 del city atras plantandose en las inmediaciones del area del city y pasandole el balon a rodrygo que a su vez le hace el pase a benzema y le hacen penalti
cuando hace eso kroos??? ni en el minuto 1 de haber empezado el partido.
camavinga anoche en la prorroga fue el el unico medio centro y el solo se comió a los del city en el centro del campo
pero hey: que kroos tiene experiencia y sabe "leer el partido"
pffff menudas majaderias hay que leer


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> la estocada en los ultimos minutos la dieron : rodrygo valverde camavinga ...
> kroos lo que da son estocadas al madrid al ser un prejubilado de titular que se retira el año que viene dicho por el mismo
> kroos perdió varios balones ayer muy peligrosos como ya hizo en las eliminatorias pasadas donde varios de el nos costó goles en contra
> kroos es otro marcelo : muchas gracias por los servicios prestados pero NO puede jugar de titular ya mas!!!
> ...



Es una cara amable y muy vendible,pero es un simple alineador (que además alinea mal) en condiciones normales el Madrid debería haber perdido ya con el PSG,lo de este año es irrepetible...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (5 May 2022)

los que hablais de Odegaard y le poneis de maravilloso jugador
para mi tiene un nivel similar al de ceballos es decir para ser un suplente aceptable para los ultimos 20 minutos


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2022)




----------



## El TITO KROSKO (5 May 2022)

Sólo entro al hilo a decir lo mismo que dije cuando cambió la norma del saque de portería ; el Barcelona y el Shity se van a comer una mierda. Y una mierda se están comiendo. 
Si el fútbol del Cholo es prehistórico el de Guardroga , sacando la bola en largo y segunda jugada , es del medievo. Eso ya lo hacía Clemente en la selección cuando Guardiola tenía pelo .


----------



## xilebo (5 May 2022)




----------



## petro6 (5 May 2022)

Al meadrogas ayer en rueda de prensa se le vió jodido cómo nunca. No hacía más que balbucear en las contestaciones, para él habrá sido cómo entrar en un cuarto oscuro esperando a Brad Pitt y salir enculado por un rinoceronte blanco.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 May 2022)

El TITO KROSKO dijo:


> Sólo entro al hilo a decir lo mismo que dije cuando cambió la norma del saque de portería ; el Barcelona y el Shity se van a comer una mierda. Y una mierda se están comiendo.
> Si el fútbol del Cholo es prehistórico el de Guardroga , sacando la bola en largo y segunda jugada , es del medievo. Eso ya lo hacía Clemente en la selección cuando Guardiola tenía pelo .



Yo ayer lo pensaba: el fútbol del far$a y del Shitty solo funciona si todo es perfecto durante los 90 minutos del partido, y no saben jugar de otra forma. Son limitados. Un equipo como el Madrí es imprevisible, y si las cosas van mal no tiene problema en acelerar, colgar balones, chutar de fuera del área,...aunque hayas perdido durante 89 minutos eres capaz de ganar en 1.


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2022)

Esto es la liga del 2007 de Capello, un equipo de mierda que jugaba una mierda, que sin saber cómo, remontaba un partido tras otro. Esto es el Real Madrid.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 May 2022)




----------



## Cuqui (5 May 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil por favor puedes conectarte con skynet y reiniciar a judas? Creo que se le ha colgado el windows Me.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> la estocada en los ultimos minutos la dieron : rodrygo valverde camavinga ...
> kroos lo que da son estocadas al madrid al ser un prejubilado de titular que se retira el año que viene dicho por el mismo
> kroos perdió varios balones ayer muy peligrosos como ya hizo en las eliminatorias pasadas donde varios de el nos costó goles en contra
> kroos es otro marcelo : muchas gracias por los servicios prestados pero NO puede jugar de titular ya mas!!!
> ...



Me recuerda a la etapa del Benzema paquete y como sus perros le llamaban el delantero moderno. A la gente le gusta buscarle al fútbol una mística con la que darse ínfulas, cuando el fútbol es más simple que el asa de un cubo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 May 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Esto es la liga del 2007 de Capello, un equipo de mierda que jugaba una mierda, que sin saber cómo, remontaba un partido tras otro. Esto es el Real Madrid.



La etapa de Ramón Calderón y los otros que estuvieron por poco tiempo, fue una época de declive del Madrid, cuando se vaya Florentino Pérez, el madridismo le echara de menos, y el que no lo crea ya se dará cuenta.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Criticáis mucho a Ancelotti con lo de la CMK... pero yo tengo la sensación de que este era el plan. Con los veteranos lo mantienes vivo, y luego te la juegas con los jóvenes. Lo ha hecho 3 veces, y debe ser que funciona.
> 
> Si sales con Camavinga & co. de salida, el partido se convierte en un correcalles y lo mismo llegas 1-3 al final.
> 
> Hoy en día los partidos se juegan con 16. Lo del "once tipo" está pasadísimo, esa segunda unidad es muy importante, y muchas veces hace la diferencia. Pero tiene que esperar su momento.



A pesar de que lo de esta temporada escapa todo raciocinio, éste comentario está muy bien tirado.

En baloncesto han llegado a un punto en que el último titular juega menos minutos que el primer suplente, y cuando hay que "cerrar" como dicen en yanquilandia el sexto hombre no sólo juega en lugar del titular, sino que además lleva bastante del peso ofensivo del equipo. Vale, que baloncesto no es fútbol y tal, pero la idea de que se puede ser importantísimo siendo suplente y que los partidos tienen un ritmo y unos tiempos que hay que saber leer yo creo que sí se puede adoptar. Además que lo de lo de los 5 cambios ya parece que no lo van a quitar, con lo cual no te los tienes que guardar para quemados o lesionados.

Ancelotti no habrá tocado una pizarra desde la EGB, pero macho, hay cosas que entiende mucho mejor de lo que la gente cree.


----------



## Rotto2 (5 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es una cara amable y muy vendible,pero es un simple alineador (que además alinea mal) en condiciones normales el Madrid debería haber perdido ya con el PSG,lo de este año es irrepetible...



Y contigo de entrenador hubiéramos metido palizas a todos jajajajaja

Menudos subnormales sois los cuñaos de los entrenadores

Un alineador dice del mejor currículum del mundo el GILIPOLLAS. Sois un puto cáncer social que no os limitáis al deporte sois un cáncer social absoluto.


----------



## vurvujo (5 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Que tronaos ni que poyas.
> Hay gente que se queda sin poder ver un partido en el estadio por gentuza cómo esta.
> 
> *Si no quieres que la niña sufra llevala a un musical del Rey León.*
> ...



Hijodefruta, hay gente que tiene traumas por la muerte de Mufasa, debe ser la mayor crueldad del cine.

En todo lo demás, toda la razón. Mal ejemplo del calvo.


----------



## Th89 (5 May 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Me recuerda a la etapa del Benzema paquete y como sus perros le llamaban el delantero moderno. A la gente le gusta buscarle al fútbol una mística con la que darse ínfulas, cuando el fútbol es más simple que el asa de un cubo.



Me gusta que hablen de mística, que se crean que es algo intangible, una especie de aura que solo un equipo como el Madrid puede tener, en verdad nos beneficia. No han entendido nada y eso es bueno.

La realidad es que yo mismo he vivido cosas así, a nivel local y en torneos paco, claro, pero joder, si con 7 u 11 mataos en un momento determinado podíamos ganar, competir y poner contra las cuerdas a equipos que eran mejor que nosotros en todo con solo echarle huevos, que no podrán hacer jugadores profesionales, de élite, que además de calidad tienen ese espíritu de no rendirse.

Y por eso ocurren cosas como hoy, pero los que no han tocado una pelota en su vida no entienden. Por eso me sorprende que exfutbolistas no lo entiendan, supongo que será la cultura, el echarle cojones es algo muy nuestro y parece que los anglos y algunos patrios aunque les joda lo que ponga en su DNI, no lo entienden o no quieren entender.

Por mí de puta madre, ojo, que sigan así. Este deleite cósmico es impagable.


----------



## Rotto2 (5 May 2022)

Los cuñaos ahora criticando a la gente que se va con dos goles de desventaja en el minuto 89.

No cabe un subnormal más.


----------



## vurvujo (5 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil por favor puedes conectarte con skynet y reiniciar a judas? Creo que se le ha colgado el windows Me.


----------



## xilebo (5 May 2022)

*Tiene que ser duro*


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Y contigo de entrenador hubiéramos metido palizas a todos jajajajaja
> 
> Menudos subnormales sois los cuñaos de los entrenadores
> 
> Un alineador dice del mejor currículum del mundo el GILIPOLLAS. Sois un puto cáncer social que no os limitáis al deporte sois un cáncer social absoluto.



ni te contesto porque eres bobo,mis condolencias a tus padres...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 May 2022)

Por cierto, primeras lagrimas de escocidos...









"El Madrid no tiene derecho a estar en la final, fueron el peor equipo durante los dos partidos"


Peter Schmeichel, legendario portero danés, apunta en CBS Sport que los blancos no se merecen haber eliminado al City en semifinales.




as.com


----------



## 11kjuan (5 May 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Me recuerda a la etapa del Benzema paquete y como sus perros le llamaban el delantero moderno. A la gente le gusta buscarle al fútbol una mística con la que darse ínfulas, cuando el fútbol es más simple que el asa de un cubo.



Usted dice eso, porque es un pipero.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Por cierto, primeras lagrimas de escocidos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



leo lo que dice y la verdad es que tampoco percibo demasiada bilis,solo es alguien que habla desde una perspectiva totalmente neutral...



> Nunca se debe dudar de los jugadores de este equipo. Siempre se dice que la experiencia es muy importante en esta competición, pero ellos demostraron corazón, deseo. Estos jugadores ya han estado en situaciones así, lo han visto otras veces. El hecho de que tantos hayan ganado la Champions varias veces hace que no les entre el miedo en ningún momento. (...) *Confían unos en otros, en el entrenador... Ha sido una locura*



tampoco puede ser que uno se ofenda por todo lo que no sean elogios y elogios,a mi eso no me parece muy ofensivo que digamos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Me recuerda a la etapa del Benzema paquete y como sus perros le llamaban el delantero moderno. A la gente le gusta buscarle al fútbol una mística con la que darse ínfulas, cuando el fútbol es más simple que el asa de un cubo.



yo con lo que alucino es con las conclusiones lapidarias que saca la gente una vez que tiene el resultado en la mano...si llega a meter Grealish la del final o Rodrygo fallar el cabezazo aqui y en todas partes se leerian cosas totalmente diferentes,pero dichas siempre con la misma autoridad de experto analista,eso si...


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 May 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> ehhhhmmm, benzema 10 goles en las eliminatorias contra el psg, chelsea y city, pues eso, benzema es para algunos madridistas un petardo, un jugador que solo empuja balones a puerta vacia y un lastre para el equipo, y, esta a años luz (por debajo) de messi , de mbappe o de haaland y su puta madre



Messi   como algunos miren las estadísticas del dios Messi en elimantorias en los últimos diez años, le da un patatus para ser el Dios del fútbol. No digamos ya los últimos 4 años.


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 May 2022)

Una cosa tan fácil y los profesionales no la entienden. Es el deporte simple, se trata de meter un gol más, el valor que se le quiera dar a la forma de hacerlo es su problema. Como si algunos no hemos visto al Madrid hacer partidos fabulosos, fallando goles y al final cayendo. Lo mismo tendrían que plantearse el problema contrario, como unos siendo mejores, mentalmente se vienen abajo, quizás es que para ganar también tienes que ser un campeón mental, luego lloran y patalean los mismos que a su equipo les barren y sus dioses están mirando al cielo o al cesped sin enterarse de la peli. Si tan fácil es, que lo copien.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2022)

que Benzema esta por debajo de Messi me parece hasta insultante dudarlo (me la pelan las estadisticas) y por lo otros dos yo le cambiaba para el año que viene con los ojos cerrados.

Y eso reconociendo que sin su acierto este año el Madrid ya estaria eliminado.


----------



## Paobas (5 May 2022)

Una duda, merengues:
Joao Cancelo es un lateral descomunal con una técnica impresionante o me dió la impresión equivocada?


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Una duda, merengues:
> Joao Cancelo es un lateral descomunal con una técnica impresionante o me dió la impresión equivocada?



tecnica impresionante no se,le recuerdo un latigazo tremendo desde fuera del area,eso si...


----------



## petro6 (5 May 2022)

Yo no he visto JAMÁS hacer lo que ha hecho Benzemá éste año en la Champions, a NADIE. La mejor actuación de un jugador del Madrid de siempre, ni siquiera a Cristiano cuando rompió el récord de goles en Champions.


----------



## josemanuelb (5 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A pesar de que lo de esta temporada escapa todo raciocinio, éste comentario está muy bien tirado.
> 
> En baloncesto han llegado a un punto en que el último titular juega menos minutos que el primer suplente, y cuando hay que "cerrar" como dicen en yanquilandia el sexto hombre no sólo juega en lugar del titular, sino que además lleva bastante del peso ofensivo del equipo. Vale, que baloncesto no es fútbol y tal, pero la idea de que se puede ser importantísimo siendo suplente y que los partidos tienen un ritmo y unos tiempos que hay que saber leer yo creo que sí se puede adoptar. Además que lo de lo de los 5 cambios ya parece que no lo van a quitar, con lo cual no te los tienes que guardar para quemados o lesionados.
> 
> Ancelotti no habrá tocado una pizarra desde la EGB, pero macho, hay cosas que entiende mucho mejor de lo que la gente cree.



Ancelotti no parece un cazurro, creo que estudió en la universidad, no sé si el otro día cuando ganaron la liga dijo que acabó ingeniería técnica eléctronica cuando era futbolista de la Roma. Algo así, debe estar por ahí la entrevista. Más que egb sí debe tener. Y entiende unos cuantos idiomas.

Sí, en esta entrevista, minuto 10:50



Pero estoy muy de acuerdo en casi todo tu comentario.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Por cierto, primeras lagrimas de escocidos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cómenos la polla Peter.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 May 2022)




----------



## ccc (5 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Yo no he visto JAMÁS hacer lo que ha hecho Benzemá éste año en la Champions, a NADIE. La mejor actuación de un jugador del Madrid de siempre, ni siquiera a Cristiano cuando rompió el récord de goles en Champions.



Nunca me ha gustado Benzema, pero en los 2 ultimos anyos ha estado en un nivel superlativo; y como dices, lo realizado en la Champions este anyo, no lo ha hecho ningun jugador nunca: Ser decisivo en el marcador, leer los partidos, dar juego, ofrecerse,....

Tambien hay que decir que la sociedad Vini/Benzema es una de las mejores que existen actualmente: Vini desborda, asiste, atrae a muchos defensores para si y Benzema define y "lee" el juego que Vini no sabe ver.

Dicho esto, no me desdigo del pasado: Para mi Benzema entrara en la historia del madrid por tantos anyos transcurridos, por haber sido parte de este tridente de la hostia, por su madridismo y por los ultimos 2 anyos que se ha tragado; si se gana ademas esta Champions, seguramente Benzema pase a estar en la altura de los elegidos: Cristiano, Di Stefano, Gento, Raul y ZZ.


----------



## qbit (5 May 2022)




----------



## qbit (5 May 2022)

En la rueda de prensa, Ancelotti ha dicho que es "evertoniano" y que se ha encontrado muchas veces con el Liverpool así que tiene una gran rivalidad con ellos. No sabía que había jugado en el Everton.


----------



## Cuqui (5 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> En la rueda de prensa, Ancelotti ha dicho que es "evertoniano" y que se ha encontrado muchas veces con el Liverpool así que tiene una gran rivalidad con ellos. No sabía que había jugado en el Everton.



No jugó, lo entrenó.


----------



## qbit (5 May 2022)

Está este bastante hundido:


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 May 2022)

No, que siempre acierto.


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 May 2022)

Yo voy con el Líverpool.


----------



## Cuqui (5 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Yo voy con el Líverpool.



Dado que en el atletico vs city fuiste con los indios son buenas noticias.


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 May 2022)

Habría sido preciosa una final Atleti - Líverpool

Para los que gostan de un fúrbol de pasión.

Pero la champions prefiere majias y esas cosas, audiencia, sponsors...


----------



## petro6 (5 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Habría sido preciosa una final Atleti - Líverpool
> 
> Para los que gostan de un fúrbol de pasión.
> 
> Pero la champions prefiere majias y esas cosas, audiencia, sponsors...



No te preocupes hombre, que no nos váis a hacer el pasillo. Es el título que váis a ganar este año.


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> No te preocupes hombre, que no nos váis a hacer el pasillo. Es el título que váis a ganar este año.



Los pasillos, en el año de los audios, deberían ser para antes de declarar ante algún comité anticorrucsión.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (5 May 2022)

Pero este señor me da vida, me cae de puta madre, lastima que nunca lo veré en mi equipo


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (5 May 2022)

La puta buena suerte que tiene el puto Real Madrid versión 2018:


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Dado que en el atletico vs city fuiste con los indios son buenas noticias.



?

Yo soy del Atleti. Con quién quieres que vaya si juegan Atleti-Shity?


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (5 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Una cosa tan fácil y los profesionales no la entienden. Es el deporte simple, se trata de meter un gol más, el valor que se le quiera dar a la forma de hacerlo es su problema. Como si algunos no hemos visto al Madrid hacer partidos fabulosos, fallando goles y al final cayendo. Lo mismo tendrían que plantearse el problema contrario, como unos siendo mejores, mentalmente se vienen abajo, quizás es que para ganar también tienes que ser un campeón mental, luego lloran y patalean los mismos que a su equipo les barren y sus dioses están mirando al cielo o al cesped sin enterarse de la peli. Si tan fácil es, que lo copien.



Le han sorbido el coco con gilipolleces del estilo y el no se qué para explicar lo de meter una pelota en un rectángulo. 

Así salen algunos al campo con un calentamiento de cabeza que no saben ni lo que es un balón. Luego vienen Zidane o Ancelotti le dan 4 instrucciones simples que los jugadores pueden hacer y que qué suerte el puto Mandril y que entrenador tan malo porque el del Bayern tiene una pantalla 12k en los vestuarios y ellos 6 Champions ganadas sin proponer.


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 May 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Le han sorbido el coco con gilipolleces del estilo y el no se qué para explicar lo de meter una pelota en un rectángulo.
> 
> Así salen algunos al campo con un calentamiento de cabeza que no saben ni lo que es un balón. Luego vienen Zidane o Ancelotti le dan 4 instrucciones simples que los jugadores pueden hacer y que qué suerte el puto Mandril y que entrenador tan malo porque el del Bayern tiene una pantalla 12k en los vestuarios y ellos 6 Champions ganadas sin proponer.



A Butragueño un entrenador le decía, usted en el campo, hágame cositas. ES decir, los jugadores con talento ´,que lo saquen, ahora nos hemos vuelto que hay que analizar hasta si te tiras u pedo lo que puede producir en la velocidad del balón, ya nos pasamos de pueblo. Son momentos, que hemos visto ganar una final con la volea de Zidane o con la Tijera de BAle. O que se lo digan a Carleto la que perdió con el Liverpol después de un 3-0. Es la puta envidia, ya está bien, mucho hablar y otros terminan que si el cesped esta alto o que caga la gaviota.


----------



## MC33 (5 May 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> La puta buena suerte que tiene el puto Real Madrid versión 2018:




Están jugando con fuego y deberían saberlo.

Ya nos va bien todas estas subnormalidades


----------



## josemanuelb (5 May 2022)

MC33 dijo:


> Están jugando con fuego y deberían saberlo.
> 
> Ya nos va bien todas estas subnormalidades



En el minuto 5 Casemiro le rompe la rodilla a Salah y ya tenemos ventaja.

Aunque mejor que no salga Luis Diaz, ese tío es muy bueno.

Y tapar a Thiago, que ahora mismo está muy bien y es el que maneja el equipo.

Buen partido, a ver cómo lo prepara Jamonetti.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> leo lo que dice y la verdad es que tampoco percibo demasiada bilis,solo es alguien que habla desde una perspectiva totalmente neutral...
> 
> 
> 
> tampoco puede ser que uno se ofenda por todo lo que no sean elogios y elogios,a mi eso no me parece muy ofensivo que digamos.



Yo honestamente , sea el equipo que sea el implicado, si uno mete mas goles que otro sin haber acciones polemicas, no veo porque no va a ser justo vencedor...

Es que el otro domino el partido durante mas tiempo...y que?? Esto va de ganar durante mas tiempo o ganar al final??

Es que el otro ha llegado mas veces y este na mas que una y ha metido....bueno esto va asi, de meterla para dentro...

Le puede gustar mas o menos el estilo, pero si un equipo marca mas goles que el oteo de forma legal, no se le debe reprochar que sea injusto vencedor

Ademas, que diga eso un tio que precisamente se dedicaba a eso, a evitar goles...por cierto ahora que caigo, en la final que gana el unaited al bayern con el de portero ( creo que la final fue en bcn) el bayern fue ganando surante mucho tiempo y les dio un baile, un tiro al palo ademas....acabo remontando el unaited....segun su planteamiento, ellos tampoco tendrian derecho a haber sido campeones??? Que coma mierda


----------



## mouse child (5 May 2022)

Con un Benzema en ese estado solo hay un entrenador capaz de no ganar la Champions y ese es Guardiola


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2022)

joder,ahora parece que todo estaba controlado y llegar con el partido perdido al minuto 89 era parte del plan,todo estaba en el libreto de Ancelotti que entiende de esto,que bobos estos del City que gastan mucho en jugadores y entrenan mucho…

que Mendy sacara una bajo palos y que marcase de cabeza un jugador de 1,74 tambien estaba en la agenda (para eso lo saco Ancelotti,el ya lo habia visualizado antes).Hijo de puta,por eso estaba tan tranquilo en el banquillo comiendo chicles y riendose de la gente,el ya sabia el resultado de antemano


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> joder,ahora parece que todo estaba controlado y llegar con el partido perdido al minuto 89 era parte del plan,todo estaba en el libreto de Ancelotti que entiende de esto,que bobos estos del City que gastan mucho en jugadores y entrenan mucho…
> 
> que Mendy sacara una bajo palos y que marcase de cabeza un jugador de 1,74 tambien estaba en la agenda (para eso lo saco Ancelotti,el ya lo habia visualizado antes).Hijo de puta,por eso estaba tan tranquilo en el banquillo comiendo chicles y riendose de la gente,el ya sabia el resultado de antemano



No, esto es el fútbol, para lo bueno y para lo malo, y el Madrid rey de lo impredicible, y en la copa de Europa, el que más gana.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (5 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Yo honestamente , sea el equipo que sea el implicado, si uno mete mas goles que otro sin haber acciones polemicas, no veo porque no va a ser justo vencedor...
> 
> Es que el otro domino el partido durante mas tiempo...y que?? Esto va de ganar durante mas tiempo o ganar al final??



Pusesió. Valors. 
"Esta es la forma que yo tengo de ganar y es la única forma aseptapla"


----------



## josemanuelb (5 May 2022)

Las que le hemos dado al gaydroga son épicas: el 0-4 de Múnich "es que son atletas" y la de ayer "es que metieron centros al area". Menudos loles nos da ese sarasa.


----------



## ironpipo (5 May 2022)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Ancelotti no parece un cazurro, creo que estudió en la universidad, no sé si el otro día cuando ganaron la liga dijo que acabó ingeniería técnica eléctronica cuando era futbolista de la Roma. Algo así, debe estar por ahí la entrevista. Más que egb sí debe tener. Y entiende unos cuantos idiomas.
> 
> Sí, en esta entrevista, minuto 10:50
> 
> ...



Visto lo visto y aunque el tío haga que nos caguemos en la puta con sus planteamientos, yo empiezo a creer que esa actitud impasiva que toma de dejar que pase lo que tenga que pasar y solo ya después empezar a tomar decisiones, por lo menos esta campaña le ha salido de puta madre.
Los jugadores en vez de ver a un cholo de la vida alterado, berreando y liándola en la banda, ven a un señor tranquilo, que les da confianza para que hagan lo que ya saben. El mérito de las remontadas este año pertenece al 99% a los jugadores, pero no se si con otra clase de entrenador se habrían dado semejantes hazañas una y otra vez.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> No, esto es el fútbol, para lo bueno y para lo malo, y el Madrid rey de lo impredicible, y en la copa de Europa, el que más gana.



lo digo por ese tipo de comentarios sugiriendo que el modelo Ancelotti “venga chavales a ganar” ha quedado probado que es el bueno,cuando la realidad es que has sido inferior y has tenido 3 eliminatorias perdidas,pero este año la virgen y todos los santos se ve que se han aficionado al futbol…

lo de ganar con epica esta bien ademas queda para el recuerdo,pero no es sostenible y yo la verdad preferiria un equipo de esos que arrasan a cualquiera,aunque sea para variar…


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> pero no se si con otra clase de entrenador se habrían dado semejantes *azañas* una y otra vez.






no soy yo,es lo que dice google


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> lo digo por ese tipo de comentarios sugiriendo que el modelo Ancelotti “venga chavales a ganar” ha quedado probado que es el bueno,cuando la realidad es que has sido inferior y has tenido 3 eliminatorias perdidas,pero este año la virgen y todos los santos se ve que se han aficionado al futbol…
> 
> lo de ganar con epica esta bien ademas queda para el recuerdo,pero no es sostenible y yo la verdad preferiria un equipo de esos que arrasan a cualquiera,aunque sea para variar…



ESo no es un modelo, eso es jugar contra equipos mejores, sufrir y tener fe en tu oportunidad. Para ganar en Europa hay que aguantar todo lo que se pueda los malos momentos que llegan, pero luchar para los b uenos y aprovecharlos, siempre ha sido la misma táctica en todas las que he visto, que han sido 8 las ganadas, y otras muchas eliminatorias que se han perdido. Unas veces aciertas y otras no. Las historietas que nos inventemos están siempre alejadas de la realidad de lo que plantean los entrenadores.
Y de arrasr, eso de tener un equipo que arrase a los demás con el potencial económico de los tres que acaba de eliminar es bastante improbable, pero he visto ganar en Alemania 0-4 y una final 4-1. Quién piense que en Europa se ganan copas arrasándo va dispuesto a estrellarse, eso se da ocasionalmente y cada vez más difícil, solo mirar las últimas finales.


----------



## josemanuelb (5 May 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Visto lo visto y aunque el tío haga que nos carguemos en la puta con sus planteamientos, yo empiezo a creer que esa actitud impasiva que toma de dejar que pase lo que tenga que pasar y solo ya después empezar a tomar decisiones, por lo menos esta campaña le ha salido de puta madre.
> Los jugadores en vez de ver a un cholo de la vida alterado, berreando y liándola en la banda, ven a un señor tranquilo, que les da confianza para que hagan lo que ya saben. El mérito de las remontadas este año pertenece al 99% a los jugadores, pero no se si con otra clase de entrenador se habrían dado semejantes azañas una y otra vez.



Al parecer sus primeros entrenadores eran así, tranquilos, y él creyó que era lo mejor (por encima incluso de sacchi, del que fue jugador y ayudante). Dice que se pone más nervioso en el prepartido que en el partido o que puede ayudar más a los jugadores en defensa que en ataque, que no puede decir como atacar a modric o benzema, que lo deja a su talento. Está bien la entrevista de universo valdano.

A mi Cejotti no me parece el mejor entrenador del mundo ahora mismo, pero su experiencia como jugador + entrenador ahora mismo sí nadie la iguala. Ves todos los nombres que ha habido en su carrera y es flipante.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (5 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> yo con lo que alucino es con las conclusiones lapidarias que saca la gente una vez que tiene el resultado en la mano...si llega a meter Grealish la del final o Rodrygo fallar el cabezazo aqui y en todas partes se leerian cosas totalmente diferentes,pero dichas siempre con la misma autoridad de experto analista,eso si...



Esto siempre ha sido así. Todos somos conscientes de que se ha dado una concatenación de resultados muy difíciles. Peor que sacar tres seises seguidos en el parchís. Una potra mayúscula, que hay que buscarla de acuerdo, pero vamos que ha sido dificilísimo. Por eso quedará para el recuerdo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 May 2022)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Las que le hemos dado al gaydrogas son épicas: el 0-4 de Múnich "es que son atletas" y la de ayer "es que metieron centros al area". Menudos loles nos da ese sarasa.



Tendría mérito ganar con centros al medio campo, las cosas de los entrenadores. POr cierto, que explique la táctica en la prórroga de su equipo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 May 2022)

Llevo todo el día rociando sin parar.

Ahora en serio, llevaba años sin divertirme tanto con este deporte, después del coñazo de ver a España con la mierda esa de los pases defensivos, ver partidos de estos de tíos presionando en el minuto 90 y con esta emoción es alucinante.

Desde aquella final united- Bayern no se veía esto.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Llevo todo el día rociando sin parar.
> 
> Ahora en serio, llevaba años sin divertirme tanto con este deporte, después del coñazo de ver a España con la mierda esa de los pases defensivos, ver partidos de estos de tíos presionando en el minuto 90 y con esta emoción es alucinante.
> 
> Desde aquella final united- Bayern no se veía esto.


----------



## ironpipo (5 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1048673
> 
> 
> no soy yo,es lo que dice google



Arreglao


----------



## Edge2 (5 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Está este bastante hundido:



    joder que cara de marica mala ....


----------



## Edge2 (5 May 2022)

El cabreo de RAC1 con la remontada blanca: "Esto no es fútbol, es un fenómeno paranormal"


La emisora de radio catalana RAC1 alucinó y sufrió con la última remontada del Real Madrid en el Santiago Bernabéu: "Carvajal la pone y gol. Rodrygo otra vez. Esto no es fútbol, es




www.marca.com


----------



## qbit (5 May 2022)

El abrazo del oso:


----------



## qbit (5 May 2022)

Es que Rodrygo tiene cara de crío y además mide 1'74 m. solamente. No sé cómo metió gol de cabeza.  Por eso el entrenador no se fía de ponerle desde el principio.


----------



## josemanuelb (5 May 2022)




----------



## qbit (5 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El cabreo de RAC1 con la remontada blanca: "Esto no es fútbol, es un fenómeno paranormal"
> 
> 
> La emisora de radio catalana RAC1 alucinó y sufrió con la última remontada del Real Madrid en el Santiago Bernabéu: "Carvajal la pone y gol. Rodrygo otra vez. Esto no es fútbol, es
> ...



Ya pusieron el audio ayer.


----------



## Fiodor (5 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Es que Rodrygo tiene cara de crío y además mide 1'74 m. solamente. No sé cómo metió gol de cabeza.  Por eso el entrenador no se fía de ponerle desde el principio.



Aporta más al equipo con el rival cansado. Cuando juega de inicio, participa mucho menos... Además, creo que jugar pegado a la banda le perjudica. Es un jugador de área, es muy listo y sabe dónde colocarse. Pero lejos del área pierde mucho, no tiene el regate ni la punta de velocidad de Vinicius...


----------



## qbit (5 May 2022)




----------



## josemanuelb (5 May 2022)

Ver la cara del gaydroga pensando que lo normal hubiese sido un 5-1 y un 2-2 = 7-3 a favor, pero se van al carrer con un 6-5 en contra no se sabe cómo es brutal jajaja.


----------



## qbit (5 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> joder,ahora parece que todo estaba controlado y llegar con el partido perdido al minuto 89 era parte del plan,todo estaba en el libreto de Ancelotti que entiende de esto,que bobos estos del City que gastan mucho en jugadores y entrenan mucho…
> 
> que Mendy sacara una bajo palos y que marcase de cabeza un jugador de 1,74 tambien estaba en la agenda (para eso lo saco Ancelotti,el ya lo habia visualizado antes).Hijo de puta,por eso estaba tan tranquilo en el banquillo comiendo chicles y riendose de la gente,el ya sabia el resultado de antemano



Hombre, el culerdo tapado. Ya te has olvidado de las ocasiones del Madrid, incluyendo nada más empezar la segunda parte. Si hasta Guardiola ha dicho que en la primera parte no han sido mejores.


----------



## Lake (5 May 2022)

El problema es que el centro del campo adolece de un cerebro con personalidad si se quita a Kroos que es cierto que necesita de un ritmo de juego más "pausado" , ya que ni Camavinga ni Casemiro tienen ni la veteranía ni las neuronas tan bien puestas como el teutón , y todo se quedaría probablemente en unas series de carreras obcecadas hacia la portería o persiguiendo rivales ; no veo a Modric imponiendo su criterio ante estos si las necesidades del partido fueran otras que galopar y galopar .
El referente más cercano quizá sea el Bayern , con los alemanes dirigiendo la nave y los morenos poniendo el despliegue físico .


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Es que Rodrygo tiene cara de crío y además mide 1'74 m. solamente. No sé cómo metió gol de cabeza.  Por eso el entrenador no se fía de ponerle desde el principio.



Creo que SAntillana media 1,76-77, eso si, un gran salto.


----------



## qbit (5 May 2022)

josemanuelb dijo:


> A mi Cejotti no me parece el mejor entrenador del mundo ahora mismo, pero ...



Eso de mejor entrenador del mundo son tonterías reduccionistas de juntaletras. El mundo es muy grande. Hay muchos entrenadores, con la mayoría de ellos entrenando equipos no famosos. Hay que tener un entrenador bueno, que encaje, y ya está.

Este equipo tiene mucho mérito porque lo normal sería que el equipo pudiera llegar a la final la próxima temporada o la siguiente, cuando estuviera más maduro y por empuje e insistencia, y porque los veteranos todavía aguantan más o menos y los jóvenes han rendido aunque sea sacándolos un rato, el caso es que se han plantado en la final. No sé si con otro entrenador o sacando a los más jóvenes desde el principio hubiera sido menos sufrido o si habría sido contraproducente. El caso es que ya han ganado Supercopa de España, Liga e intentarán la Copaeuropa, que es brutal.


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Hombre, el culerdo tapado. Ya te has olvidado de las ocasiones del Madrid, incluyendo nada más empezar la segunda parte. Si hasta Guardiola ha dicho que en la primera parte no han sido mejores.



Yo no vi hasta el final, pero lo que he oido, de las tres eliminatorias , a excepción de la primera parte contra el Chelsea, en esta jugaron bien, pudieron haber metido, tuvieron algunas oportunidades, pero esta vez ellos metieron primero, no fué como contra el Chelsea, que dominaban claramente, aunque es cierto que en el primer tiempo no tuvieron claras ocasiones. Como dices, Pepeto dijo que no habían sido mejores, que regular hasta que metieron el gol.
Pero da igual, el Madrid haga lo que haga, siempre es por suerte, por los arbitros, porque llueve o porque ha llovido.


----------



## qbit (5 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Creo que SAntillana media 1,76-77, eso si, un gran salto.



Un poquillo más alto. Quizá entonces había tipos menos altos que ahora.


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Eso de mejor entrenador del mundo son tonterías reduccionistas de juntaletras. El mundo es muy grande. Hay muchos entrenadores, con la mayoría de ellos entrenando equipos no famosos. Hay que tener un entrenador bueno, que encaje, y ya está.
> 
> Este equipo tiene mucho mérito porque lo normal sería que el equipo pudiera llegar a la final la próxima temporada o la siguiente, cuando estuviera más maduro y por empuje e insistencia, y porque los veteranos todavía aguantan más o menos y los jóvenes han rendido aunque sea sacándolos un rato, el caso es que se han plantado en la final. No sé si con otro entrenador o sacando a los más jóvenes desde el principio hubiera sido menos sufrido o si habría sido contraproducente. El caso es que ya han ganado Supercopa de España, Liga e intentarán la Copaeuropa, que es brutal.



YO desde hace años tengo una teoría, el Madrid necesita entrenadores que se ajusten bien al club, independientemente de que hayan tenido más o menos exitos en otros equipos. Solo el aguantar a los imbéciles de la prensa necesita tener un carácter, paciencia, etc., especial.
Zidane soportaba bien las ruedas de prensa, pero Carletto tiene más años y se la suda lo que digan esos idiotas.


----------



## qbit (5 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Yo no vi hasta el final, pero lo que he oido, de las tres eliminatorias , a excepción de la primera parte contra el Chelsea, en esta jugaron bien, pudieron haber metido, tuvieron algunas oportunidades, pero esta vez ellos metieron primero, no fué como contra el Chelsea, que dominaban claramente, aunque es cierto que en el primer tiempo no tuvieron claras ocasiones. Como dices, Pepeto dijo que no habían sido mejores, que regular hasta que metieron el gol.
> Pero da igual, el Madrid haga lo que haga, siempre es por suerte, por los arbitros, porque llueve o porque ha llovido.



Es que fue muy difícil ver el partido seguido. Yo no pude. 

Lo quité un rato en la segunda parte y lo puse ya acabando y justo metieron el empate, y me dije, uy, que se viene la reMOUntada, y seguí viéndolo, y asi fue.


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Un poquillo más alto. Quizá entonces había tipos menos altos que ahora.



en internet dice 1,75 metros,


----------



## qbit (5 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> en internet dice 1,75 metros,



¿Quién?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (5 May 2022)

Que grande es ser del madrid, joder.


----------



## qbit (5 May 2022)

Ah, ya. Eso digo, que Santillana era sólo un poquillo más alto que Rodrygo, pero contra rivales probablemente menos altos, y un especialista en rematar de cabeza. Sólo le vi ya a punto de retirarse, y todavía metía goles de cabeza.


----------



## josemanuelb (5 May 2022)

Es normal que a los rivales se les quede cara de gilipollas. Hemos pasado eliminatorias con carvajal y con vallejo de centrales y parecían beckenbauer. No ser del madrid debe ser jodido.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> lo digo por ese tipo de comentarios sugiriendo que el modelo Ancelotti “venga chavales a ganar” ha quedado probado que es el bueno,cuando la realidad es que has sido inferior y has tenido 3 eliminatorias perdidas,pero este año la virgen y todos los santos se ve que se han aficionado al futbol…
> 
> lo de ganar con epica esta bien ademas queda para el recuerdo,pero no es sostenible y yo la verdad preferiria un equipo de esos que arrasan a cualquiera,aunque sea para variar…



Pues claro que hemos sido inferiores, tú has visto lo que tenemos nosotros y lo que tienen por ahí? Que Ancelotti quitó a Modric, un señor de 37 años casi, y nos cagamos vivos porque es objetivamente nuestro mejor centrocampista.

Hemos tenido suerte y hemos ganado partidos que normalmente perderíamos, igual que otras veces hemos tenido mala suerte y hemos perdido partidos que normalmente ganaríamos. La suerte al fin y al cabo no existe a largo plazo. 

A Ancelotti le han dado la plantilla que le han dado, y ha ganado la liga con la punta del cimbrel y nos ha metido en la final de Champions ganando a 3 de los 5 cocos de la competición, y veremos si a un cuarto también en la final. Y porque solo hay 4 cruces, si llega a haber 5 nos toca el Bayern seguro. 

Si como dices tú ha sido una casualidad bestial, lo único que se puede hacer para comprobarlo es darle otro año y ver si es cierto. Y si no es casualidad, pues entonces ese año se lo ha ganado de todas maneras.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 May 2022)

Mbappe se queda en el PSG.
En vomistar lo están diciendo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 May 2022)

Pues nada a por el rubio.


----------



## filets (5 May 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> YO desde hace años tengo una teoría, el Madrid necesita entrenadores que se ajusten bien al club, independientemente de que hayan tenido más o menos exitos en otros equipos. Solo el aguantar a los imbéciles de la prensa necesita tener un carácter, paciencia, etc., especial.
> Zidane soportaba bien las ruedas de prensa, pero Carletto tiene más años y se la suda lo que digan esos idiotas.



En España los entrenadores de clubs grandes tienen que soportar eso que se llama el "entorno". Los españoles somos odiosos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 May 2022)




----------



## Th89 (5 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mbappe se queda en el PSG.
> En vomistar lo están diciendo.



Voy encargando la camiseta.

Fichadísimo.


----------



## petro6 (5 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mbappe se queda en el PSG.
> En vomistar lo están diciendo.



¿Mbapiés?,pero si ya no nos hace falta..jajaja


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 May 2022)

Diría que decirlo justo hoy es una maniobra publicitaria por lo del Madrid ayer...
Pero parece que si ha renovado.


----------



## filets (5 May 2022)

En este video se ve que la mayoria de los que se fueron eran kalbos
Retrasados mentales y kalbos
Dos minusvalias 
Espero que se les tomen los datos y no vuelvan a entrar


----------



## petro6 (5 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Diría que decirlo justo hoy es una maniobra publicitaria por lo del Madrid ayer...
> Pero parece que si ha renovado.



Pues que le den por el puto culo si es verdad.


----------



## seven up (5 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Un poquillo más alto. Quizá entonces había tipos menos altos que ahora.



Con este salto


qbit dijo:


> Ah, ya. Eso digo, que Santillana era sólo un poquillo más alto que Rodrygo, pero contra rivales probablemente menos altos, y un especialista en rematar de cabeza. Sólo le vi ya a punto de retirarse, y todavía metía goles de cabeza.



Se nota de que lo viera a punto de retirarse, estos era los saltos de Santillana:

















Esta es del final de su carrera, todavía brincaba cosa fina, que se lo digan a los del Inter.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (5 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Pues que le den por el puto culo si es verdad.




A mi lo de este tío siempre me ha parecido muy extraño


----------



## filets (5 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mbappe se queda en el PSG.
> En vomistar lo están diciendo.











Entre Kylian Mbappé et le PSG, prolongation en vue


INFO LE PARISIEN. Alors qu’il arrive en fin de contrat le 30 juin, les discussions s’accélèrent entre Kylian Mbappé et le club. Selon nos in




www.leparisien.fr


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (5 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Pues que le den por el puto culo si es verdad.




Exacto.

Ahora si que hay que ir a por tchoa


----------



## feps (5 May 2022)

Clase magistral del analista Marcos López. El talento individual de los cracks del Madrid se impuso a las coreografías futbolísticas de Guardiola. Los jugadores son siempre mucho más importantes que los entrenadores.


----------



## petro6 (5 May 2022)

Además, ya tenemos mamadous de sobra.


----------



## qbit (5 May 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Con este salto
> 
> 
> Se nota de que lo viera a punto de retirarse, estos era los saltos de Santillana:
> ...



Para que luego digan que Messi estaba hormonado. Santillana tenía genes de saltamontes. El Madrid, pionero en ingeniería genética también.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (5 May 2022)

Negrape lo que estaba buscando es un sueldazo 

Que le den por culo.


----------



## qbit (5 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Clase magistral del analista Marcos López. El talento individual de los cracks del Madrid se impuso a las coreografías futbolísticas de Guardiola. Los jugadores son siempre mucho más importantes que los entrenadores.



Buento, no sólo talento individual, que se les ve muy compenetrados. No son ninguna banda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mbappe se queda en el PSG.
> En vomistar lo están diciendo.



Aparte de que ya se veía que lo que buscaba era la pasta, en el Madrí no pega alguien que va de estrellita y que se va a quejar continuamente. Que te den Frappé.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 May 2022)




----------



## Th89 (5 May 2022)

Las humaredas del Marca al lado de Le Parisien este, parecen hasta de periódico serio.

El artículo sólo pone, se cree, se piensa, desde el entorno... humazo y del bueno.

Y si al final es verdad... pues que disfrute de los billetes, yo siempre he preferido la gloria.

En el PSG será otro jugador más y en el Madrid podría ser eterno, yo lo tendría claro.


----------



## feps (5 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Buento, no sólo talento individual, que se les ve muy compenetrados. No son ninguna banda.



Lo explica muy bien en el vídeo. La coreografía de Guardiola se viene abajo ante el caos anárquico de los cracks. Me ha parecido la lectura más brillante y rigurosa del partido de anoche.


----------



## qbit (5 May 2022)

Es como el chiste:

En la URSS, el gobierno decidiendo de qué tenía que trabajar cada uno:

- Gobierno: Tú vas a ser panadero.
- Tachenko: No, quiero jugar al baloncesto.

- Gobierno: No. Panadero.

Tachenko crece hasta 2'30 m.

- Gobierno: OK. Baloncesto.

Pues algo así con Santillana. Delantero rematador de cabeza, sí o sí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 May 2022)

Fayza Lamary, madre de Mbappé: "Es completamente falso que Kylian haya renovado"


Fayza Lamary, madre de Kylian Mbappé, habló en exclusiva para MARCA y por primera vez para un medio español y aseguró que su hijo no ha firmado su renovación con el PSG. "Es comple




www.marca.com


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 May 2022)

No necesitamos a Mbapollas, que se fiche al monguer noruego que es al que necesitamos. Y Benzema de segundo delantero como con Ronaldo.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (5 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Clase magistral del analista Marcos López. El talento individual de los cracks del Madrid se impuso a las coreografías futbolísticas de Guardiola. Los jugadores son siempre mucho más importantes que los entrenadores.



realment einteresante, venía a ponerlo pero me has ahorrado el trabajo.


----------



## filets (5 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Además, ya tenemos mamadous de sobra.



Con lo que hemos fichado ultimamente Mbappe es el "blanco" de la plantilla


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Con lo que hemos fichado ultimamente Mbappe es el "blanco" de la plantilla



Espero que no fichen al Chumino del Monaco, mas negros no.


----------



## Th89 (5 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Fayza Lamary, madre de Mbappé: "Es completamente falso que Kylian haya renovado"
> 
> 
> Fayza Lamary, madre de Kylian Mbappé, habló en exclusiva para MARCA y por primera vez para un medio español y aseguró que su hijo no ha firmado su renovación con el PSG. "Es comple
> ...



Huele a órdago de Qatar para que deje de marear y diga que se va. Juego sucio, vaya.

Lo dicho antes, tranquilísimo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (5 May 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Espero que no fichen al Chumino del Monaco, mas negros no.




Que le fichen ya mismo.

Es un puto crack 


Me estoy imaginando a camavinga, valverde y tchou y se me pone dura


----------



## Rotto2 (5 May 2022)

Me estoy viendo la segunda parte desde el 75 cuando entra Caraminga para fijarme bien.

Aquí se puede ver online o descargar.









Real Madrid vs Manchester City - Champions League - Lineups, stats, match events and videos. Spoiler-free.


Real Madrid vs Manchester City - Champions League - Lineups, stats, match events and videos. Spoiler-free.




soccercatch.com





He estado escuchando las tertulias de la BBC y el Guardian y me jode que les cuesta mucho reconocerle mérito al Madrid. Son todos del Barsa y apoyan a Guardiola y el separatismo catalán. Por ejemplo dicen en el Guardian que en Madrid odiamos a Guardiola por su catalanismo, como blanqueando totalmente las canalladas que ha hecho y dicho sobre España durante años, apoyando a los separatistas. En general los putos ingleses detestan a España aunque no lo digan claramente, les cuesta un huevazo decir algo positivo. Lo dicen, pero les cuesta. El Madrid es bestialmente superior al resto en currículum y resultados año tras año y siempre les da mucha pereza.









Rodrygo rocks City as Madrid refuse to be put away – Football Weekly Extra


Max Rushden is joined by Barry Glendenning, Nedum Onuoha, Philippe Auclair and Sid Lowe after another classic Champions League clash between Real Madrid and Manchester City




www.theguardian.com


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> A mi lo de este tío siempre me ha parecido muy extraño



Los deportistas modernos son un coñazo. A mí me gusta ver partidos y comentarlos, pero para todo lo demás ya tengo niños pequeños para darme la plasta, como para aguantar a Mbappé o a su puta madre.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (5 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Me estoy viendo la segunda parte desde el 75 cuando entra Caraminga para fijarme bien.
> 
> Aquí se puede ver online o descargar.
> 
> ...




Son anglos. Los mayores enemigos de la historia de este país.

Basura exterminable


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (5 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Que le fichen ya mismo.
> 
> Es un puto crack
> 
> ...




lo que no sabes es que si viene tchouameni iria al banquillo porque kroos tiene que ser titular  lo dice el del puro


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 May 2022)

skan dijo:


> Ojalá vendan a de Bruyne al Madrid.



Nah. Sobrevalorado. Nunca le he visto ser resolutivo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (5 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> lo que no sabes es que si viene tchouameni iria al banquillo porque kroos tiene que ser titular  lo dice el del puro




A kross le llegará su hora. Es ley de vida. 

Cuando juegue un partido bueno tchou y haga uno malo kross, el público se echará encima del viejo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 May 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (5 May 2022)

Ye estoy diciendo que tchou va a ser el mejor centrocsmpista de los próximos 10 años


----------



## filets (5 May 2022)

La noticia hoy en el PSG es que la temporada pasada tuvo 224,3 millones de euros de pérdidas. 
Lo de Mbappe es cortina de humo


----------



## Rotto2 (5 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> La noticia hoy en el PSG es que la temporada pasada tuvo 224,3 millones de euros de pérdidas.
> Lo de Mbappe es cortina de humo



Sabes que Qatar va a deshacerse del PSG no?


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (5 May 2022)

Lake dijo:


> Mucho se ha cargado aquí contra la estrategia conservadora Ancelotti- Kroos o Kroos- Ancelotti y quien este libre de culpa que tire la primera piedra ( me incluyo ) pero seamos objetivos , habrían Camavinga & co sujetado al City durante los primeros 70 minutos defensivamente sin subir alocadamente a buscar el gol , sin alguien a su lado que supiera leer el partido para aplicar la estocada en los últimos minutos ?



A mí sigue sin gustarme Ancheloti ... pero algo tendrá el agua cuando la bendicen.

El Liverpool estará acojonao.

La única explicación es que el Madric ha sido poseído para ser el ejército de Dios en la tierra ... eL Madric tiene que ganar la Champions por cojones, y esta vez sin remontada ... ya veréis.

F*ELICIDADES MERENGUES!
ARRIBA ESPAÑA!*


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (5 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Yo no vi hasta el final



¿Tú eras otro de los que estábamos por el foro gritando "¡enlaceeeee, que alguien nos dé un enlaceeeeeeee!!!"?


----------



## Roedr (5 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Me estoy viendo la segunda parte desde el 75 cuando entra Caraminga para fijarme bien.
> 
> Aquí se puede ver online o descargar.
> 
> ...



jaja los ingleses no reconocerán jamás la superioridad de algo español en nada porque por naturaleza son sobraos, y porque odian a España. Alaban a Guardrogas y el Farça porque lo perciben como antiespañol, no porque lo consideren mejor que lo suyo.

No perdáis el tiempo, no se puede hacer nada. A los ingleses hay que ganarles y joderlos, son como los moros, no hay nada que discutir o razonar con ellos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> jaja los ingleses no reconocerán jamás la superioridad de algo español en nada porque por naturaleza son sobraos, y porque odian a España. Alaban a Guardrogas y el Farça porque lo perciben como antiespañol, no porque lo consideren mejor que lo suyo.
> 
> No perdáis el tiempo, no se puede hacer nada. A los ingleses hay que ganarles y joderlos, son como los moros, no hay nada que discutir o razonar con ellos.



Bueno Mou está derrotando al leí cester en la conference league esausandi la Roma


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (5 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Reconozco que yo también estuve a punto de irme del bar en la prórroga, pero... porque no aguantaba la tensión. Sufría como un perro. Ese hombre en cambio,se fue por cobarde.



Pues macho, los que sois del Madric sufrís pero os lleváis alguna alegría, bastantes diría yo.

Yo recuerdo la final de la europa Lij contra el Cerdilla (soy del Español), que perdimos por penaltys y casi me da un ataque al puto corazón aquel día, a partir de ese momento casi que dejé de ver a mi equipo ... bueno, como no nos comemos un torrao ya no sufro.

Fíjate que odio más al Cerdilla que a cualquier equipo, y no te hablo de Clemente porque voy a la cárcel, con él perdimos una UEFA que estaba jodidamente ganada.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (5 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Fíjate que odio más al Cerdilla que a cualquier equipo, y no te hablo de Clemente porque voy a la cárcel, con él perdimos una UEFA que estaba jodidamente ganada.



Yo he sido del Madrid siempre (o, al menos, desde que empecé a interesarme por el fútbol, hacia 1984) pero era de ese tipo de usuario que abunda mucho menos de lo que debería, de los que en ocasiones internacionales apoyaba a todos los equipos españoles, incluso al Barcelona (ya no, las razones son evidentes).

Con esto quiero decir que, excepto la eliminatoria del PSV Eindhoven en 1988 que representó la gran oportunidad perdida de la Quinta del Buitre, los mayores disgustos que me llevado con el fútbol me los han dado el Español de Clemente y el Valencia de Cañizares cuando perdió contra el Bayern


----------



## el ruinas II (5 May 2022)

hay algo que no entiendo, messi hace un par de años era el mejor jugador de todos los tiempos desde el big bang hasta que el universo se extinga, pero de largo, resulta que messi tiene la misma edad que benzema, messi esta temporada es una mierda espichada en un palo y benzema ha hecho algo que ningun jugador ha logrado antes: 10 goles entre octavos y semifinales . No se que ha pasao, porque el enano parece que no ha tenido lesiones esta temporada, e insisto, tiene 34 tacos como karim. No se, los jugadores del drogalona parece que se olvidan de jugar al futbol una vez que abandonan el club de los valors, es algo inexplicable. El enano de mierda tiene 7 balones de oro y este año, despues de ganar el ultimo, parece una puta mierda, no se, algo no cuadra en toda esta pelicula. Parece que el hobbit hormonado no era esa octava maravilla del futbol que nos han estado vendiendo, o le han metido droga en el colacao, algo no encaja


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 May 2022)

Parece que el.barcelona tenía atado a mbappe desde el verano, por lo visto era una clausula con la de Ronaldinho.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (5 May 2022)

No he visto el video pero supongo que hablan de la maldición del manager de Yaya Touré, que también resultó ser chamán. En ambitos ingleses es un tema muy popular, y dada la cantidad de africanos que hay en el futbol europeo me pregunto si la extensión de la credibilidad de esa maldicion entre los mamadús variados no va a contribuir a que sea una profecía que se cumple a sí misma.

Si los mamadús de Guardiola se la creen y los mamadús del contrario también, pues...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (5 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No he visto el video pero supongo que hablan de la maldición del manager de Yaya Touré, que también resultó ser chamán.



Aporto enlace a la maldición deportiva más famosa que conozco: la de la cabra Billy y los Chicago Cubs en béisbol. Ha durado 75 años, plazo que no creo que Guardiola lo resista.















La maldición de la cabra, el hechizo que rompieron los Chicago Cubs tras 108 años de sequía - La Tercera


La última vez que habían ganado el título fue en 1908. Pero este "maleficio" en verdad comenzó en 1945, cuando al dueño de un bar cercano al estadio no lo dejaron entrar con su animal. Esta es la historia.




www.latercera.com


----------



## Th89 (5 May 2022)

Ojito con las maldiciones. 

Que se lo digan al Benfica con Guttman, ahí siguen sin olerla desde encones


----------



## Th89 (5 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Lo explica muy bien en el vídeo. La coreografía de Guardiola se viene abajo ante el caos anárquico de los cracks. Me ha parecido la lectura más brillante y rigurosa del partido de anoche.



Lo explica perfecto, la verdad. Pero el problema que ha tenido siempre la Pepa es que si se tuerce la cosa no hay plan B, sigue igual hasta el final, eso con Messi en su prime lo puedes salvar, pero ahora... pues llegan esos momentos y se va barranco abajo con todo el equipo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (5 May 2022)

Puede jugar en cualquier posición del centro del campo


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (5 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Ojito con las maldiciones.
> 
> Que se lo digan al Benfica con Guttman, ahí siguen sin olerla desde encones



Es verdad, no recordaba ésa y es muy notable:









La maldición de Bela Guttmann que atormenta al Benfica


"La maldición persiste pese a las múltiples súplicas de aficionados de las águilas rojas en el cementerio judío de Viena, donde está enterrado Guttmann", nos cuenta @lluisregas.




www.culemania.com


----------



## fachacine (5 May 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Con este salto
> 
> 
> Se nota de que lo viera a punto de retirarse, estos era los saltos de Santillana:
> ...



Ramos tuvo un golazo parecido contra el Barsa en 2013, guardando las distancias en cuanto al salto, pero superar a un tío tan alto como Piqué de esta manera tiene mérito:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 May 2022)

Bueno tranquilos que me han avisado por línea interna de que el primo de mbappe quería hablar conmigo...

Me ha pedido que os diga que no va al Barcelona, que prefiere Madrid.
Otra exclusiva mas de obiwanchernobil.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Hombre, el culerdo tapado. Ya te has olvidado de las ocasiones del Madrid, incluyendo nada más empezar la segunda parte. Si hasta Guardiola ha dicho que en la primera parte no han sido mejores.



A mi a diferencia de ti no me sirve autoengañarne,y lo que me gustaría es ver un equipo que realmente de la sensación de superioridad,y de paso que me resulte un placer verlo jugar.Ya digo que lo de la épica está muy bien,especialmente si termina bien porque es un subidón al final,pero un club como el Madrid tiene que apuntar más alto,que se consiga es otra cosa

Luego hay que aguantar a los sujetos como tú que ante cualquier opinión que suene ligeramente diferente a apoyo incondicional ya salen con las tonterías de siempre,que le vamos a hacer.

Tanto PSG como Chelsea o City han sido superiores la mayor parte del tiempo y se ha pasado yo no sé ni cómo,pero cada uno es libre de creer lo que quiera


----------



## qbit (5 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A mi a diferencia de ti no me sirve autoengañarne,y lo que me gustaría es ver un equipo que realmente de la sensación de superioridad,y de paso que me resulte un placer verlo jugar.Ya digo que lo de la épica está muy bien,especialmente si termina bien porque es un subidón al final,pero un club como el Madrid tiene que apuntar más alto,que se consiga es otra cosa
> 
> Luego hay que aguantar a los sujetos como tú que ante cualquier opinión que suene ligeramente diferente a apoyo incondicional ya salen con las tonterías de siempre,que le vamos a hacer.



Y al Villarreal le gustaría jugar la final y ganarla, no te jode. Pero resulta que enfrente hay unos equipos con más dinero y que han quedado eliminados. Ya les gustaría estar en la final aunque fuera como el Madrid.

Bastante ha hecho el Madrid haciendo este equipo y que con futbolistas de 21 años más veteranos ya muy veteranos (Benzema tiene 34 añazos) meterse en la final. La prepotencia y la soberbia te la metes por donde te quepa. A lo mejor en 2 años el Madrid se pasea pero ahora esto es lo que hay, y es muuucho (campeones de liga, Supercopa y veremos tras la final).


----------



## Walter Sobchak (5 May 2022)

La clave en la final es llegar vivos al final, si a falta de 10 minutos solo perdemos por 2 lo tenemos hecho.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 May 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> La clave en la final es llegar vivos al final, si a falta de 10 minutos solo perdemos por 2 lo tenemos hecho.




Es que el partido de ayer estaba planteado para eso.

Salgo con los mataos, que no marcamos y nos va mal pies saco a los que me remontan.

Tal cual.

El Liverpool lo mismo pasa de meter gol.oara que no le remonten.


----------



## feps (5 May 2022)

Ha sonado demasiadas veces la flauta este año en Champions. Todos deseamos la 14, pero creo que el equipo de Klopp se tomará la revancha.


----------



## Rotto2 (5 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Lo explica perfecto, la verdad. Pero el problema que ha tenido siempre la Pepa es que si se tuerce la cosa no hay plan B, sigue igual hasta el final, eso con Messi en su prime lo puedes salvar, pero ahora... pues llegan esos momentos y se va barranco abajo con todo el equipo.



Pero de qué cojones habláis. Si le pegó un baile humillante el City al Madrid hasta el 89 que tocaba el milagro a esa hora.

Es que el Madrid no pasaba del centro del campo ni llegaba a puerta ni remotamente, parecía una reedición de las palizas humillantes del Barsa en que era totalmente imposile superar la presión y pegaban pelotazos, ni siquiera a Venicio sino pelotazos palante a la nada. 

Menudos subnormales sois joder. Si la humillación fue de 179 minutos se dice y no pasa nada. Que el Madrid tiene una potraza bestial se dice y no pasa nada, porque además tiene mucha puntería y a dos balones de oro en plena forma y al mejor portero del mundo.


----------



## seven up (5 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Ojito con las maldiciones.
> 
> Que se lo digan al Benfica con Guttman, ahí siguen sin olerla desde encones



Creo que parece se les ha levantado un poco la maldición Este año por primera vez en su historia, el Benfica ha conseguido levantar la Uefa Youth League después de perder tres finales.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Y al Villarreal le gustaría jugar la final y ganarla, no te jode. Pero resulta que enfrente hay unos equipos con más dinero y que han quedado eliminados. Ya les gustaría estar en la final aunque fuera como el Madrid.
> 
> Bastante ha hecho el Madrid haciendo este equipo y que con futbolistas de 21 años más veteranos ya muy veteranos (Benzema tiene 34 añazos) meterse en la final. La prepotencia y la soberbia te la metes por donde te quepa. A lo mejor en 2 años el Madrid se pasea pero ahora esto es lo que hay, y es muuucho (campeones de liga, Supercopa y veremos tras la final).



eres tu el que esta diciendo que el Madrid fue superior en no se que rato por no se que ocasiones…yo solo contestaba a eso.Hay equipos con mas dinero,bastante han hecho bla bla pero luego te ofendes mucho si se menta a la suerte…se un poquito coherente.

Evidentemente no se puede exigir pasar por encima a ciertos equipos,pero lo que tampoco se puede hacer es autoengañarse.El Madrid ha pasado con unas dosis de potra estratosfericas,es la realidad.Es hacer de menos? No,le han echado huevos cuando tocaba y han ido a por todas,lo que tambien es muy valorable,y al final esto se trata de ganar.Pero no han pasado por ser mejores,me parece jodidamente obvio...

Al Sevilla si le remontaron por ser superiores por ejemplo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2022)

es como si alguien dijera que los españoles odian a Portugal,seria absurdo…los ingleses en todo caso odiaran a los franceses o los alemanes,no se odia a quien percibes por debajo…

sol,alcohol,putas…por que nos van a odiar?


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2022)

otro tonto…


----------



## Th89 (5 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Pero de qué cojones habláis. Si le pegó un baile humillante el City al Madrid hasta el 89 que tocaba el milagro a esa hora.
> 
> Es que el Madrid no pasaba del centro del campo ni llegaba a puerta ni remotamente, parecía una reedición de las palizas humillantes del Barsa en que era totalmente imposile superar la presión y pegaban pelotazos, ni siquiera a Venicio sino pelotazos palante a la nada.
> 
> Menudos subnormales sois joder. Si la humillación fue de 179 minutos se dice y no pasa nada. Que el Madrid tiene una potraza bestial se dice y no pasa nada, porque además tiene mucha puntería y a dos balones de oro en plena forma y al mejor portero del mundo.



Tu concepto de baile es curioso; baile es lo que le pegó Alemania a Brasil en el Mundial. Si me apuras el partido de ida.

Lo de anoche hasta el gol de Mahrez es un partido parejo, con momentos para cada equipo hasta que meten el gol, y luego tienen 13 minutos donde tienen oportunidades que no aprovechan, y con el gol de Rodrygo se acaba todo.

Y convenientemente no sumas la prórroga, donde fueron completamente intrascendentes


----------



## qbit (5 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> eres tu el que esta diciendo que el Madrid fue superior en no se que rato por no se que ocasiones…yo solo contestaba a eso.Hay equipos con mas dinero,bastante han hecho bla bla pero luego te ofendes mucho si se menta a la suerte…se un poquito coherente.
> 
> Evidentemente no se puede exigir pasar por encima a ciertos equipos,pero lo que tampoco se puede hacer es autoengañarse.El Madrid ha pasado con unas dosis de potra estratosfericas,es la realidad.Es hacer de menos? No,le han echado huevos cuando tocaba y han ido a por todas,lo que tambien es muy valorable,y al final esto se trata de ganar.Pero no han pasado por ser mejores,me parece jodidamente obvio...
> 
> Al Sevilla si le remontaron por ser superiores por ejemplo.



No recuerdo haber dicho que el Madrid fuera superior pero tampoco digo que haya sido inferior porque los goles hay que meterlos y el Madrid tuvo sus ocasiones.

No es suerte, culerdo, sino calidad más empuje. Sólo con suerte no te metes en el área contraria así como así y de ahí el penalty. Ellos han jugado a su manera y el Madrid a la suya.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2022)

la suerte es condicion necesaria pero no suficiente,obviamente…si es el Rayo Vallecano el que esta ahi no hubiera podido remontar potra o no,el Madrid es un equipo de elite (aunque hay algunos superiores),crei que ciertas cosas se daban por obvias.

pero si tu te pones en el minuto 89 con dos goles abajo,y una ocasion donde no encajas otro de milagro es que el partido esta totalmente fuera de tu control,no se que es tan dificil de ver aqui.

precisamente si eres tan bueno es cuando no te pones al borde del precipicio tres veces.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ha sonado demasiadas veces la flauta este año en Champions. Todos deseamos la 14, pero creo que el equipo de Klopp se tomará la revancha.



joer macho eso mismo decias del city
y me parece que estabas en la misma linea con el chelsea y antes con el psg
aun no crees?
Dios nos ayude y si Dios quiere ganaremos la final


----------



## DRIDMA (6 May 2022)

Uno di noi.


----------



## qbit (6 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Clase magistral del analista Marcos López. El talento individual de los cracks del Madrid se impuso a las coreografías futbolísticas de Guardiola. Los jugadores son siempre mucho más importantes que los entrenadores.



Muy buen vídeo.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (6 May 2022)

Lguno más piensa que el pool va a quedarse sin los 3 títolos en juego??

Calendario
Mañana contra tottenham
10 de mayo contra Aston villa
14 de mayo final FA Cup
17 de mayo contra southampton
22 de mayo contra Wolves

5 partidos en 2 semanas y luego 6 días de descanso para preparar la final. Físicamente deberían llegar tocados, pero...


----------



## JimTonic (6 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> eres tu el que esta diciendo que el Madrid fue superior en no se que rato por no se que ocasiones…yo solo contestaba a eso.Hay equipos con mas dinero,bastante han hecho bla bla pero luego te ofendes mucho si se menta a la suerte…se un poquito coherente.
> 
> Evidentemente no se puede exigir pasar por encima a ciertos equipos,pero lo que tampoco se puede hacer es autoengañarse.El Madrid ha pasado con unas dosis de potra estratosfericas,es la realidad.Es hacer de menos? No,le han echado huevos cuando tocaba y han ido a por todas,lo que tambien es muy valorable,y al final esto se trata de ganar.Pero no han pasado por ser mejores,me parece jodidamente obvio...
> 
> Al Sevilla si le remontaron por ser superiores por ejemplo.



No estoy de acuerdo, gana el que marca más goles y el que marca más goles es mejor

Me dirás que no tiene mérito luchar contra un equipo de 1500 millones y ser duro como una roca, y te Dan un golpe y das otro y te Dan otro y tu das otro

El Atlético y el Villarreal perdieron por acojonados, porque se echaron para trás, el Madrid ganó porque puso a seis delanteros.


Se demuestra que en esto del fútbol es echarle cojones más que millones, y si en eso fue muy superior el Madrid en los 180 minutos de las tres eliminitarias. Si me mides la superioridad en pases, goles y posesión te doy la razón, si mides la superioridad en raza, cojones y goles no hubo ni un maldito segundo de las tres eliminatorias en las cuales el Madrid ha sido superado


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 May 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> Se demuestra que en esto del fútbol es echarle cojones más que millones, y si en eso fue muy superior el Madrid en los 180 minutos de las tres eliminitarias. Si me mides la superioridad en pases, goles y posesión te doy la razón, si mides la superioridad en raza, cojones y goles no hubo ni un maldito segundo de las tres eliminatorias en las cuales el Madrid ha sido superado




mido la superioridad basandome en mi estimacion subjetiva de cual es el equipo que tiene mayor probabilidad de recibir un gol en un momento dado…y para mi el Madrid ha sido ese equipo durante el 80% del tiempo en las tres ultimas eliminatorias…

estoy flipando con el foro y sus anuncios,ya escribir cualquier cosa es una odisea…que no quiero un puto ford puma!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 May 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Uno di noi.




Madre mía, para lo que ha quedado este, para uefas y mierdas de esas, el Pepe gayola normal que no se marche del City, si no acaba como este.

Joder fue presentado como una revolución para el united y duro nada y menos, a partir de ese momento cuesta abajo y sin frenos.


Al final este tipo de entrenadores tiene un desgaste tremendo, pues en el fondo se retroalimentan de la prensa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 May 2022)

Hola buenas noches, me llamo Pepe, Pepe gayola y soy independentista.

Este verano me he gastado 104 millones en greylish y 120 en folden, aparte de un par de mamadous a 60 millones la unidad, desde que me gasto 300 millones de euros al año en fichajes el Manchester City está creciendo como club, en 10 años hemos ganado 3 ligas y sabeis cuantas champions vamos a ganar este año???? Ninguna joder!!, Pero me importa una mierda porque sigo vendiendo mi mierda de filosofía batata, no gano ni al parchís , por cierto, os he contado que soy independentista?.


----------



## qbit (6 May 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola buenas noches, me llamo Pepe, Pepe gayola y soy independentista.
> 
> Este verano me he gastado 104 millones en greylish y 120 en folden, aparte de un par de mamadous a 60 millones la unidad,



Se me había olvidado que el City se gastó 60 kilazos en uno de esos mamadous, Benjamin Mendy, que está en la cárcel. En la puta cárcel. El equivalente de prenderle fuego a un saco de millones, y como si nada.


----------



## Gorrión (6 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía, para lo que ha quedado este, para uefas y mierdas de esas, el Pepe gayola normal que no se marche del City, si no acaba como este.
> 
> Joder fue presentado como una revolución para el united y duro nada y menos, a partir de ese momento cuesta abajo y sin frenos.
> 
> ...



El puto amo, y el que sentó las bases para que el Madrid ganara 4 Champions en 5 años.

RESPECT


----------



## filets (6 May 2022)

El de «Coutinho mejor que Neymar» y «¿Quien es Lewandosky?»
Ese en tres dias se le ha olvidado todo y volvera a «Pedri Golden Boy» , «Gavi mejor que Modric» y «No necesitamos a Haaland que tenemos a Aubameyang»
El problema del Barsa no es futbolistico, es politico.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (6 May 2022)

uno de los nuestros

siempre MOU

*El ánimo de Mourinho para la final de París: "Llevo al Madrid en el corazón, ¡a ver si ganamos!"*







El ánimo de Mourinho para la final de París: "Llevo al Madrid en el corazón, ¡a ver si ganamos!"


José Mourinho se acordó de su exequipo, el Real Madrid, nada más clasificar a la Roma para la final de la Conference League. El técnico portugués fue preguntado por la final de la




www.marca.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> El puto amo, y el que sentó las bases para que el Madrid ganara 4 Champions en 5 años.
> 
> RESPECT




Hizo que el Madrid fuera competitivo contra un Barcelona que era muy superior a cualquier otro equipo del mundo y eso es de alabar, algo así como un capello evolucionado, pero una vez que aquel Barcelona se fue apagando se demostró que ese tipo de entrenador ya no era necesario, que necesitábamos otra cosa.

Es un tipo muy competitivo eso sí.


----------



## Edu.R (6 May 2022)

Varias cosas resumen, que os he ido leyendo:

- Gente que se va del Bernabeu antes de tiempo. Salvo motivo justificado... tienen lo que se merecen. Dos goles se pueden marcar en dos minutos incluso aunque no dé la sensación. Y será que este año no había sucedido...

- Afición. La afición del Real Madrid paga para que le animen el día, no para animar. Ya no es tan "señores del Bernabeu", eso si. Pero obviamente en días señalados eso es y debe seguir siendo una caldera. Y siempre que el equipo hace su parte hay que aplaudir al final, lo de decir "que buenos somos y que malos son" es de ser un gilipollas.

- Guardiola, aunque tenga jugadores al gusto y presupuesto ilimitado, es un tipo que sabe sacarle a los jugadores el 95% con regularidad. Pero el 100% en esos partidos top, no sabe. Por eso gana muchas Ligas, pero pocos torneos de eliminatoria. Incluso con el Barcelona casi no gana ninguna Champions [Ovrebo].

- Historia. A mi siempre me han hablado de Gento y Di Stefano, del espíritu de Juanito... yo hablaré de las Champions de Cristiano, Modric y alguno más. Aunque no se gane el día 28, el Madrid aquel de los 60s también palmó dos finales. Estos tipos se han ganado 4 ya, cosa que prácticamente nadie puede decir.

- Suerte y goles. El fútbol y el póker tienen cierta analogía, son juegos con mucha varianza porque dependes mucho de momentos puntuales. En ambos tienes que poner la mayoría de probabilidades a tu favor, el resto no depende de ti. Si la probabilidad no te favorece, pues te pones a rascar donde sea, metes más fichas o metes balones a la olla por si cuela. Total, si está perdido... esto mucha gente no lo entiende. El deporte son matemáticas, pero no derivadas e integrales. El Real Madrid seguramente no es el mejor eligiendo sus manos, pero no quieres llegar al river all-in, porque cuando tu tienes un trio de ases, el Real Madrid se saca una escalera guarra y se queda con tu dinero.


----------



## Glokta (6 May 2022)

Brooooootal, sigo en éxtasis


----------



## feps (6 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> uno de los nuestros
> 
> siempre MOU
> 
> ...



Con Mourinho empezó todo. Nunca se le agradecerá lo suficiente el viraje que dio al Madrid en un momento complicadísimo.


----------



## Malvender (6 May 2022)

Página 2000 del hilo
Pole encubierta


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (6 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Con Mourinho empezó todo. Nunca se le agradecerá lo suficiente el viraje que dio al Madrid en un momento complicadísimo.




Exacto. Los madridista de bien estaremos agradecidos de por vida a Don José


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 May 2022)

"Si perdemos continuaremos siendo el mejor equipo del mundo; si ganamos, seremos eternos".

Pepe gayola el filósofo.


----------



## Schenker (6 May 2022)

Página 2001 del hilo...







Pueden continuar...


----------



## Gorrión (6 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hizo que el Madrid fuera competitivo contra un Barcelona que era muy superior a cualquier otro equipo del mundo y eso es de alabar, algo así como un capello evolucionado, pero una vez que aquel Barcelona se fue apagando se demostró que ese tipo de entrenador ya no era necesario, que necesitábamos otra cosa.
> 
> Es un tipo muy competitivo eso sí.



Te olvidas de lo mas importante, largó a los parásitos y chivatos de la prensa del club e instauró una política de hermetización interna para que las sanguijuelas dejaran de hacer daño.

Ese hombre ha hecho mas por el Madrid que el propio Florentino, para eso lo trajeron, y no es casual la persecución que tubo durante todos esos años.

Pero claro, en estos pequeños detalles no repara nadie, y han sido la clave de todos los éxitos posteriores a su marcha.

ES SIN DUDA LO MAS GRANDE QUE HA PASADO POR EL REAL MADRID.


----------



## filets (6 May 2022)

Deberiamos fichar a Lucas Paquetá
Si tuvimos a Kaká y Diarrá podemos jugar con Paquetá


----------



## Th89 (6 May 2022)

Lo mejor que hizo Mou es sacar la escoba, le dijo lo que había a Raúl, y qué vamos a decir del Topo. Le desenmascaró y eso fue lo que hizo que le hicieran la vida imposible, el filtrador de alineaciones y amigo de los periodistas, principales enemigos del Madrid.

Amén que trajo a Di María en vez de a Navas, eso nunca se lo perdonaron, o a Modric, el fichaje para tapar vergüenzas... demasiados aciertos. Y devolvednos ese gen competitivo que habíamos perdido tras 8 años de ridículos europeos.

Y evitó que los cerdos jugaran una final de Champions en el Bernabéu.

Yo le estaré agradecido siempre, y deseo que triunfe allí donde entrene.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Deberiamos fichar a Lucas Paquetá
> Si tuvimos a Kaká y Diarrá podemos jugar con Paquetá




Este creo que ya estaba cerrado por el Barcelona filetes.


----------



## feps (6 May 2022)

Igual que regresó Carletto, ¿por qué no podría regresar Mou cuando acabe en la Roma? Si Florentino no es tonto, sabrá que lo que estamos diciendo aquí es cierto.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Exacto. Los madridista de bien estaremos agradecidos de por vida a Don José



Pero lo de sacar a granero en vez de a callejón en la prórroga ante el Bayern sigue siendo incomprensible..más cuando el Bayern estaba sin fuerzas


----------



## Chichimango (6 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Este creo que ya estaba cerrado por el Barcelona filetes.



Pues estuvo en el Bernis el miércoles...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Pues estuvo en el Bernis el miércoles...




No seas troll hombre, ese es Edmundo Rivas alias "la gallina", de la escuela brasileña de pato y ganso.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 May 2022)

Me avisan por línea interna que mbappe está pasando reconocimiento médico con el Barcelona.


----------



## el ruinas II (6 May 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo, gana el que marca más goles y el que marca más goles es mejor
> 
> Me dirás que no tiene mérito luchar contra un equipo de 1500 millones y ser duro como una roca, y te Dan un golpe y das otro y te Dan otro y tu das otro
> 
> ...



esto del futbol es echarle cojones, pero tambien tener a un superclase como benzema que ha aparecido en todos los partidos, y tambien a un jugador como rodrygo que tiene calidad para definir, aunque eso no se lo cuentes al barcelonista culerdocreed porque no le entra en la cabeza


----------



## filets (6 May 2022)

Jamas en la historia del futbol un jugador ha fichado por un equipo donde ganaba menos dinero


Rotto2 dijo:


> Sabes que Qatar va a deshacerse del PSG no?



no tiene sentido que Catar vaya a deshacerse del PSG y al mismo tiempo ofrezcan a Mbappe 200M por dos años


----------



## The Replicant (6 May 2022)

*Ya sólo queda el cartucho de Laporta para evitar la 14*
*CHAMPIONS
En diciembre de 2020, en campaña electoral, Laporta fue a la SER y dijo, sobre el Madrid, que “cuando yo era presidente no ganaron ninguna Champions”*









Ya sólo queda el cartucho de Laporta para evitar la 14


Los vasos comunicantes. La alegría del Madrid a la hora de superar eliminatorias imposibles de Champions contrasta con la desesperación, cada vez más agudizada, de los




www.mundodeportivo.com





y pondrán un par de velas a la moreneta


----------



## xilebo (6 May 2022)

Resaca de la champions


----------



## Mecanosfera (6 May 2022)

He pasado la tarde de ayer viendo videoreacciones al partido, de madridistas y de culés y de españoles y de ingleses y de panchis y de chicas futboleras... La verdad es que es un tipo de video muy divertido, porque te hace vivir de nuevo la magia de aquellos 4 minutos imposibles y te hace sentiir que no eres el único trastornado que chilla, da patadas a la mesa, se infarta y hasta llora estando sólo en casa viendo fútbol.

Edito: hay un par de culés que están realmente mal de la cabeza, con un ivel de odio y complejo que flipas... Uno se llama Spider Culé, es un ridículo que va vestido de spiderman (oh qué moderno!), su video sobre el partido es para vomitar. El otro es un indepe trastornado que no sé cómo se llama, hace los videos con su padre viejo y calvo, y los momentos de la remontada es una reacción ridícula nivel dios, hablando de árbitros y corruptelas y chorradas de ese tipo.


----------



## xilebo (6 May 2022)

*Siguiente parada: Paris*


----------



## filets (6 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> He pasado la tarde de ayer viendo videoreacciones al partido, de madridistas y de culés y de españoles y de ingleses y de panchis y de chicas futboleras... La verdad es que es un tipo de video muy divertido, porque te hace vivir de nuevo la magia de aquellos 4 minutos imposibles y te hace sentiir que no eres el único trastornado que chilla, da patadas a la mesa, se infarta y hasta llora estando sólo en casa viendo fútbol.
> 
> Edito: hay un par de culés que están realmente mal de la cabeza, con un ivel de odio y complejo que flipas... Uno se llama Spider Culé, es un ridículo que va vestido de spiderman (oh qué moderno!), su video sobre el partido es para vomitar. El otro es un indepe trastornado que no sé cómo se llama, hace los videos con su padre viejo y calvo, y los momentos de la remontada es una reacción ridícula nivel dios, hablando de árbitros y corruptelas y chorradas de ese tipo.



a mi me poner mucho la novia de MANCUER

quiero hacerle un gang bang a pelo con todos los foreros de este hilo


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (6 May 2022)

Todavía estoy con una sonrisa de gilipollas en la cara que no se me quita.

CON EL REAL MADRID NO SE PUEDE ROJOS DE MIERDA!!!!!!!

Lo de este año es irrepetible, se gane o no al liverpool


----------



## tururut12 (6 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> - Historia. A mi siempre me han hablado de Gento y Di Stefano, del espíritu de Juanito... yo hablaré de las Champions de Cristiano, Modric y alguno más. Aunque no se gane el día 28, el Madrid aquel de los 60s también palmó dos finales. Estos tipos se han ganado 4 ya, cosa que prácticamente nadie puede decir.



Hay que aceptar que, por probabilidad, tarde o temprano se perderá una final de Copa de Europa porque ya se llevan 7 finales consecutivas ganando, lo que resulta, al mismo tiempo, extraño y asombroso.

Por cierto, con Juanito se perdieron 2 finales europeas (1981 Copa de Europa y 1983 Recopa). No voy a discutir su entrega y clase, pero era un jugador muy individualista. En la final de París que se perdió no se fue de nadie, siempre quería regatear y perdía la pelota. En la Recopa, varios jugadores le recriminaron que perdió la pelota haciendo un caño en medio campo, lo que provocó un rápido contragolpe de los escoceses que marcaron el gol de la victoria a 5 min. Del final.


----------



## otroyomismo (6 May 2022)




----------



## juantxxxo (6 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> uno de los nuestros
> 
> siempre MOU
> 
> ...



Muy grande Mou:


----------



## keko (6 May 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Muy grande Mou:



ese panfleto deberia cerrar, que verguenza de portada, y visto con el tiempo es para descojonarse


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 May 2022)

__





Ovrebo admite 13 años despues que no pitó penalty contra el Barcelona por las protestas de los jugadores


https://as.com/futbol/2022/05/06/champions/1651833602_383122.html?m1=cG9ydGFkYV9wb3J0YWRh&m2=QUNUVUFMSURBRA%3D%3D&m3=MQ%3D%3D&m4=bm9ybWFs&m5=MjI%3D Bueno Ahora es oficial que el FC Barcelona ganó la Champions de 2009 debido a sus trucos sucios




www.burbuja.info


----------



## xilebo (6 May 2022)

*Yo quiero ser como Hazard*


----------



## Linsecte2000 (6 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Resaca de la champions


----------



## Rotto2 (6 May 2022)

Yo creo que Hazard y Bale iban con el City


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 May 2022)

keko dijo:


> ese panfleto deberia cerrar, que verguenza de portada, y visto con el tiempo es para descojonarse



Son esbirros a sueldo. Ayer el director del Sport decía que está seguro que Frappé renueva por el QSG. No informan, solo opinan y generan odio. El que ellos tienen.
En la prensa madrileña eso solo se ve en personajes como Roncero. En la prensa qatarlana TODOS son así. TODOS.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Yo quiero ser como Hazard*



O como Bale.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 May 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Ovrebo admite que se equivocó en el Chelsea-Barça de 2009


El árbitro ha reconocido que el Chelsea mereció un penalti a favor en las semifinales de la Champions en 2009. Y añade que las protestas del Barcelona le influyeron.




as.com





Uyuyuyuyuyuy...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 May 2022)

Yo creo que ya deberían sentarse florentino y hazard par tratar el tema de la renovación, que se acerca el final del contrato y queda como agente libre.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 May 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


>



media plantilla de liverpool infectada de SIDRAC después del partido


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo creo que ya deberían sentarse florentino y hazard par tratar el tema de la renovación, que se acerca el final del contrato y queda como agente libre.











Ovrebo admite que se equivocó en el Chelsea-Barça de 2009


El árbitro ha reconocido que el Chelsea mereció un penalti a favor en las semifinales de la Champions en 2009. Y añade que las protestas del Barcelona le influyeron.




as.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ovrebo admite que se equivocó en el Chelsea-Barça de 2009
> 
> 
> El árbitro ha reconocido que el Chelsea mereció un penalti a favor en las semifinales de la Champions en 2009. Y añade que las protestas del Barcelona le influyeron.
> ...




Venga hombre, como se nota que eres un franquista madrileño, ahora trayendo a colación un arbitraje de hace 13 años, en fin, así están las cosas, en Madrid se nos sigue persiguiendo a los catalanes por el simple echo beber cacaolat o disfrutar de la sagrada familia.


----------



## Edu.R (6 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Son esbirros a sueldo. Ayer el director del Sport decía que está seguro que Frappé renueva por el QSG. No informan, solo opinan y generan odio. El que ellos tienen.
> En la prensa madrileña eso solo se ve en personajes como Roncero. En la prensa qatarlana TODOS son así. TODOS.



Ya, pero Roncero asume su papel de bufón y nunca se esconde. La diferencia es que es madridista, primero habla siempre del Real Madrid y luego ya si eso de los rivales/factores externos.

Hace su papel de catarsis para lecturas fáciles. 

No quiero poner al Chiringuito como ejemplo de nada, porque el 95% son personajes televisivos, pero dentro de los madridistas tienes el perfil Roncero, pero luego tienes el perfil Paco García Caridaz o Jose Luis Sánchez. Por ejemplo. En el Barcelona tienes a Jota Jordi y a Cristobal Soria como únicos perfiles "llamativos".

Y otra cosa, al Real Madrid prácticamente nunca le pillan con la hemeroteca, al Barcelona constantemente: sueltan bravuconadas y luego se les vuelven en contra. A corto, medio y largo plazo. Esa es otra diferencia.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 May 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> esto del futbol es echarle cojones, pero tambien tener a un superclase como benzema que ha aparecido en todos los partidos, y tambien a un jugador como rodrygo que tiene calidad para definir, aunque eso no se lo cuentes al barcelonista culerdocreed porque no le entra en la cabeza



benzema superclase…ya no leo el resto,aunque sean dos lineas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 May 2022)

De todos modos a algunos hay que esplicarles las cosas como a los niños…

ha tenido el Madrid una potra descomunal? SI

ha pasado tres eliminatorias exclusivamente por la potra descomunal? NO


joder,mira que es sencillo…


----------



## Mecanosfera (6 May 2022)

Lo que digan los periodistas de un signo u otro es simplemente entretenimiento sin importancia, es un circo y así hay que tomárselo. Me encantan por ejemplo las portadas más locas y chorras del Marca, son muy graciosas y ocurrentes y el fútbol no puede perder ese componente un poco chapucero e hilarante. O las narraciones de RAC1, que son muy cómicas. No veo el chiringuito por horario, pero es respetable que tengan montado ese tinglado donde cada bufón tiene asimilado el papel por el que le pagan. Con Roncero me tengo reído muchísimo, el día que se puso a bailar delante de Soria es desternillante, es un circo como el pressing catch (donde los golpes son falsos) o como las pelis de Nicholas Cage.

Lo que no soporto es a los moralistas, como Lobo Carrasco, que cada que vez que abre la boca se pone a soltar cuñatadas como si acabase de descubrir la fórmula de la cocacola, o Valdano y su rollito de "Hombre leído" que le viene muy grande. Mucho mejor el circo de Jota Jordi y Roncero, que saben lo que son y no intentan vender una seriedad de la que carecen.

Y por supuesto, mejor mantener a los jugadores alejados del circo, cosa que el Madrid hace pero el barsa no. Creo que sería impensable que alguien tan siniestro y antideportivo como Piqué fuese tolerado en el Madrid, porque como decís las hemerotecas son una máquina de repartir zascas.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (6 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> He pasado la tarde de ayer viendo videoreacciones al partido, de madridistas y de culés y de españoles y de ingleses y de panchis y de chicas futboleras... La verdad es que es un tipo de video muy divertido, porque te hace vivir de nuevo la magia de aquellos 4 minutos imposibles y te hace sentiir que no eres el único trastornado que chilla, da patadas a la mesa, se infarta y hasta llora estando sólo en casa viendo fútbol.
> 
> Edito: hay un par de culés que están realmente mal de la cabeza, con un ivel de odio y complejo que flipas... Uno se llama Spider Culé, es un ridículo que va vestido de spiderman (oh qué moderno!), su video sobre el partido es para vomitar. El otro es un indepe trastornado que no sé cómo se llama, hace los videos con su padre viejo y calvo, y los momentos de la remontada es una reacción ridícula nivel dios, hablando de árbitros y corruptelas y chorradas de ese tipo.




Es lo mejor de todo. Meterte en YouTube y ver las reacciones


----------



## Edu.R (6 May 2022)

Al Real Madrid se le consiente y se le tolera menos que al FC Barcelona (a nivel institucional), y ya no te digo como infravaloran los méritos del Real Madrid en comparación a los suyos.

Pero es el día de la marmota. En fin. Lo único que podemos hacer es ir a por la 14°, y el año que viene salir a por todo. El discurso del Barcelona solo puede quedar desacreditado cuando quede constancia que lo de los "años top" fue una anomalía histórica y no la "nueva normalidad", aunque ya de por si se vea bastante evidente...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Venga hombre, como se nota que eres un franquista madrileño, ahora trayendo a colación un arbitraje de hace 13 años, en fin, así están las cosas, en Madrid se nos sigue persiguiendo a los catalanes por el simple echo beber cacaolat o disfrutar de la sagrada familia.



A tu tierra charnego.


----------



## xilebo (6 May 2022)

*Grealish fallando esas ocasiones*









Guardiola lo dijo en la rueda de prensa: gano la eliminatoria el equipo que mas goles metio. Es que lo que fallo el city en la ida y en la vuelta el grealish es de delito, asi dejan vivo a un equipo, que cuando huele la sangre, te come


----------



## filets (6 May 2022)

Esta fue la jugada del partido


----------



## el ruinas II (6 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Lo que digan los periodistas de un signo u otro es simplemente entretenimiento sin importancia, es un circo y así hay que tomárselo. Me encantan por ejemplo las portadas más locas y chorras del Marca, son muy graciosas y ocurrentes y el fútbol no puede perder ese componente un poco chapucero e hilarante. *O las narraciones de RAC1*, que son muy cómicas. No veo el chiringuito por horario, pero es respetable que tengan montado ese tinglado donde cada bufón tiene asimilado el papel por el que le pagan. Con Roncero me tengo reído muchísimo, el día que se puso a bailar delante de Soria es desternillante, es un circo como el pressing catch (donde los golpes son falsos) o como las pelis de Nicholas Cage.
> 
> Lo que no soporto es a los moralistas, como Lobo Carrasco, que cada que vez que abre la boca se pone a soltar cuñatadas como si acabase de descubrir la fórmula de la cocacola, o Valdano y su rollito de "Hombre leído" que le viene muy grande. Mucho mejor el circo de Jota Jordi y Roncero, que saben lo que son y no intentan vender una seriedad de la que carecen.
> 
> Y por supuesto, mejor mantener a los jugadores alejados del circo, cosa que el Madrid hace pero el barsa no. Creo que sería impensable que alguien tan siniestro y antideportivo como Piqué fuese tolerado en el Madrid, porque como decís las hemerotecas son una máquina de repartir zascas.



si, lo de RAC1 es muy vomitivo, que unos supuestos periodistas se ganen la vida gracias a su antimadridismo y su hijoputez es muy lamentable, pero mirad por ejemplo el programa de tiempo de juego de cope (sin volumen se nota mucho mas) , a partir de 5h :47 y fijaos el ambiente de velatorio que hay en el estudio, el hijo de puta de juanma castaño parece que se le acaba de morir su madre, tiene cara de que se va a poner a llorar de un momento a otro, y esto supuestamente es una radio de madrid y de FACHAS.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 May 2022)

ya lo dije
odegaard no tenia nivel para el madrid
en ninguno de los sentidos


----------



## Roedr (6 May 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


>



jajajaja


----------



## Roedr (6 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> benzema superclase…ya no leo el resto,aunque sean dos lineas.



Necesitamos que escribas un post, o varios, como éste todos los días hasta la final.


----------



## el ruinas II (6 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> benzema superclase…ya no leo el resto,aunque sean dos lineas.



al ignore por idiota


----------



## Roedr (6 May 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> si, lo de RAC1 es muy vomitivo, que unos supuestos periodistas se ganen la vida gracias a su antimadridismo y su hijoputez es muy lamentable, pero mirad por ejemplo el programa de tiempo de juego de cope (sin volumen se nota mucho mas) , a partir de 5h :47 y fijaos el ambiente de velatorio que hay en el estudio, el hijo de puta de juanma castaño parece que se le acaba de morir su madre, tiene cara de que se va a poner a llorar de un momento a otro, y esto supuestamente es una radio de madrid y de FACHAS.



Soportar a Castaño un minuto sin perder la ilusión por la vida es síntoma de degeneración cognitiva.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 May 2022)

muerto raiola y con el las millonarias comisiones
eliminado el city y con ello algunas de las miras a la premier
haaland podria acercarse ahora un poco mas al madrid??


----------



## Roedr (6 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1049624
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si no lo tiene claro, mejor que se vaya a hacerse rico en el City.


----------



## xilebo (6 May 2022)

*Antes del descanso ya se reían*


----------



## Chichimango (6 May 2022)

Odegaard prefirió ser cabeza de ratón antes que cola de león. Lo cierto es que el Madrid a menudo parece un circo de tres pistas, la sobreexposición es tremenda y la exigencia brutal, los tímidos y/o vaguetes tienen poco recorrido. Si tú no tiras la puerta, tienes detrás a varios compañeros dispuestos a pasarte por encima para tirarla ellos. Es un poco lo que le ocurrió a Ozil y lo que le está pasando también a Asensio. Un problema de carácter, sobre todo.

Al noruego le irá bien porque tiene mucho talento, tampoco le deseo nada malo (esto de llegar a la final me ha puesto de lo más magnánimo, holles).


----------



## Lake (6 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Esta fue la jugada del partido



De todas formas viendo la repetición se aprecia que el remate de Grealish llevaba trayectoria para ir fuera , o como mucho al poste , y es el el rebote en un jugador del City del despeje en la línea de Mendy lo que da la impresión de que el balón no entró de milagro .
La jugada clave porque demuestra que el partido en ningún caso fue pactado , si hubiera entrado lo de marcar tres goles en 10 minutos para remontar hubiera cantado por su improbabilidad. Justo lo que pedíamos algunos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Necesitamos que escribas un post, o varios, como éste todos los días hasta la final.



Bueno,si te parece decido no hacer caso a lo que yo creo y empiezo a felarle como todo el mundo para quedar bien...


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 May 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> al ignore por idiota



Wow,tremenda pérdida...

Por cierto no soy yo el que va llamando culerdo a cualquiera que se le ocurre discrepar un poco...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 May 2022)

el unico hombre que podria haber salvado al manchester city


----------



## Rotto2 (6 May 2022)

Os va a gustar este discurso de Walter García que se declara racinguista antimadridista pero se rinde ante el Madrid y hace el programa con la camiseta blanca. Odia a Guardiola y los separatistas.

Un gustazo oirle.





__





Google Podcasts







podcasts.google.com









__





Google Podcasts







podcasts.google.com


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> el unico hombre que podria haber salvado al manchester city
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1049648



África ya juega en la Champions en lo que a corrupción se refiere,aquí somos simples aficionados en comparación...


----------



## Cuqui (6 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1049624
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entiendo que sus jugadores tienen contrato vigente con la empresa de representacion que a saber si entrara en proceso de disolucion.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Quién?



Santillana.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 May 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Con este salto
> 
> 
> Se nota de que lo viera a punto de retirarse, estos era los saltos de Santillana:
> ...



El gol llevandose el balón con toques de cabeza, el último contra el Colonia para ganar esa Uefa es buenísimo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Entiendo que sus jugadores tienen contrato vigente con la empresa de representacion que a saber si entrara en proceso de disolucion.



Contrato tendrán, pero no es lo mismo negociar con Raiola, que llevaba 30 años en esto y sabías que te iba a sacar los higadillos, que con su primo o con su abogada. Raiola se subía a la parra con una mega comisión y no lo bajabas ni con una grúa. Los otros están en una posición mucho más débil.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Lo explica muy bien en el vídeo. La coreografía de Guardiola se viene abajo ante el caos anárquico de los cracks. Me ha parecido la lectura más brillante y rigurosa del partido de anoche.



Mentira, no hubo un caso anárquico, fue una propuesta del Carleto paara remontar si no quedaba otra. El lo explica, máximo riesgo, un solo centrocampista y 5 arriba, balón lo más directo posible de la defensa a la delantera, puedes salir o no, oportunidades crearon, y el que las aprovec ha gana, nada nuevo ni nada que se haya inventado ahora, que hay mucho vendehumo de tanto mágico entrenador moderno.
Un calvo que si sabe de fútbol, no como el Mandolini.


Que nos creemos todas las mierdas de ls antis, que si suerte, flor en el culo, casualidad, et , además, incluso indica las cagadas tácticas del inventor del nuevo fútbol, el meacolonias.


----------



## Cuqui (6 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Contrato tendrán, pero no es lo mismo negociar con Raiola, que llevaba 30 años en esto y sabías que te iba a sacar los higadillos, que con su primo o con su abogada. Raiola se subía a la parra con una mega comisión y no lo bajabas ni con una grúa. Los otros están en una posición mucho más débil.



Es de imaginar que las comisiones estaran firmadas como "gastos de representacion" o algo asi. Que ojala no sea asi pero es normal dudar. En cualquier caso el dinero no es problema por el simple hecho de que es un terreno en el que no podemos competir (salvo derechos de imagen) contra los clubes estado.


----------



## Edu.R (6 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Mentira, no hubo un caso anárquico, fue una propuesta del Carleto paara remontar si no quedaba otra. El lo explica, máximo riesgo, un solo centrocampista y 5 arriba, balón lo más directo posible de la defensa a la delantera, puedes salir o no, oportunidades crearon, y el que las aprovec ha gana, nada nuevo ni nada que se haya inventado ahora, que hay mucho vendehumo de tanto mágico entrenador moderno.
> Un calvo que si sabe de fútbol, no como el Mandolini.
> 
> 
> Que nos creemos todas las mierdas de ls antis, que si suerte, flor en el culo, casualidad, et , además, incluso indica las cagadas tácticas del inventor del nuevo fútbol, el meacolonias.



A mi este y Alvaro Benito me parece que son los que más criterio tienen, y además son capaces de explicar conceptos complejos de forma que se entiendan. También me gusta Axel Torres. 

Maldini, por ejemplo, tiene mucha fama porque lleva ahi muchos años, pero está un poco "quemado". Empieza a tirar muchas veces de clichés, y de vez en cuando suelta algún dato que es interesante, pero se mete ya poco o casi nada en temas técnicos.

Por lo menos, los comentaristas de Movistar están, por norma general, bastante a la altura. En un mundo donde venden cosas como el Chiringuito, al menos en la TV de pago son bastante ecuánimes. La polémica también la tratan bastante bien, se dan opiniones, pero sin sesgo y sin gritos. Estaría bien que esta "tendencia" empezase a coger más peso, y no los panfletos baratos sensacionalistas. Que para un rato están bien, pero a largo plazo contaminan el fútbol.


----------



## xilebo (6 May 2022)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (6 May 2022)

Para los que dudaban de Rodrygo:



Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> *Cuando Vinicius solo metia goles de rebote, Rodrygo ya cumplia cada vez que salia. Vinicius ha explotado esta temporada, y creo que Rodrygo tambien puede ir claramente a mas.*
> 
> Pero dudo mucho que Asensio vaya a ir a mas. Es un jugador con destellos de calidad, y punto. Si llegase una buena oferta, yo le dejaria marchar en cuanto me lo pidiera. En cambio Vinicius y Rodrygo deben ser parte del presente y del futuro.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 May 2022)

joder,si yo fuese @Obiwanchernobil sentiria remordimientos viendo esto,todos los palos que le ha dado a este buen chaval que no puede jugar a su pesar pero hace grupo ante todo 





__





La imagen de Hazard que enamora al madridismo: el cariño de sus compañeros


El astro belga, baja por lesión para el partido de semifinales contra el Manchester City, apoya a cada uno de sus compañeros desde el lugar que le toca y en las celebraciones Eden




www.marca.com


----------



## filets (6 May 2022)

La UEFA da 20mil entradas a cada equipo y se queda 35mil

La entrada mas barata 3000 euros








Comprar UEFA Champions League Final 2022: Liverpool FC vs Real Madrid Tickets - 28 Mayo 2022


Buy UEFA Champions League Final 2022: Liverpool FC vs Real Madrid tickets from #1 marketplace! Get your UEFA Champions League Final 2022: Liverpool FC vs Real Madrid tickets from Seatsnet's trusted sellers. Join the excitement today!




www.seatsnet.com


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A mi este y Alvaro Benito me parece que son los que más criterio tienen, y además son capaces de explicar conceptos complejos de forma que se entiendan. También me gusta Axel Torres.
> 
> Maldini, por ejemplo, tiene mucha fama porque lleva ahi muchos años, pero está un poco "quemado". Empieza a tirar muchas veces de clichés, y de vez en cuando suelta algún dato que es interesante, pero se mete ya poco o casi nada en temas técnicos.
> 
> Por lo menos, los comentaristas de Movistar están, por norma general, bastante a la altura. En un mundo donde venden cosas como el Chiringuito, al menos en la TV de pago son bastante ecuánimes. La polémica también la tratan bastante bien, se dan opiniones, pero sin sesgo y sin gritos. Estaría bien que esta "tendencia" empezase a coger más peso, y no los panfletos baratos sensacionalistas. Que para un rato están bien, pero a largo plazo contaminan el fútbol.



Maldini es que se le nota que es ciertpo equipo y es muy sesgado por sus gustos. Una cuestión son temas técnicos y otros son gustos, es como lo de jugar bien, ¿qué cojones es jugar bien? los del discurso de la chavineta?
Los comentaristas de Vomistar en los partidos son eso, para vomitar. Si vamos a gol televisión ya es de traca, no digamos el asport y el Marsa torino news, y la peña aún se creen que son del Madrid.
No olvides que los comentaristas defienden al patrón, se critica o no se dice nada de ciertas cosas por orden de arriba.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Para eso ya esta la vacuña, el resto son sucedáneos.


----------



## nazi comunista (6 May 2022)

¿Dónde están los imbéciles que llaman alineador y señor mayor a Ancelloti?

*IMBÉCILES DE LOS COJONES*

Los mismos hijos de puta que llaman pasabolas a Nadal. 

@ccc @Xequinfumfa @ApoloCreed etc *PUTOS SUBNORMALES*


----------



## Edu.R (6 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Maldini es que se le nota que es ciertpo equipo y es muy sesgado por sus gustos. Una cuestión son temas técnicos y otros son gustos, es como lo de jugar bien, ¿qué cojones es jugar bien? los del discurso de la chavineta?
> Los comentaristas de Vomistar en los partidos son eso, para vomitar. Si vamos a gol televisión ya es de traca, no digamos el asport y el Marsa torino news, y la peña aún se creen que son del Madrid.
> No olvides que los comentaristas defienden al patrón, se critica o no se dice nada de ciertas cosas por orden de arriba.



Es que lo de jugar "bien"... yo siempre digo es jugar "bonito o feo". El Atleti en sus años más top recientes jugaba MUY bien, lo que pasa que visualmente feo de cojones. Pero tácticamente era un equipo que lo bordaba.

El fútbol de toque técnicamente bien hecho es jugar muy bien, pero hay a gente que no le gusta. Y el fútbol caótico de ida y vuelta, técnicamente es muchas veces pobre, pero es muy bonito de ver. Cuando sueltan lo de "bonito para el espectador, pero no para lo entrenadores", quiere decirse que técnicamente el partido es una basura, pero entretiene mucho.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Soportar a Castaño un minuto sin perder la ilusión por la vida es síntoma de degeneración cognitiva.



Una rectificación, como dice Richard Dees, el nombre es Jorge Javier Castaño, el de la remontada para la historia deportiva ( Cagalona-PSg) y robo histórico mundial universal (R Madrid- Juventus).


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Os va a gustar este discurso de Walter García que se declara racinguista antimadridista pero se rinde ante el Madrid y hace el programa con la camiseta blanca. Odia a Guardiola y los separatistas.
> 
> Un gustazo oirle.
> 
> ...



Es una demostración más de que los periolistos deportivos no tienen ni puta idea de fútbol, Limitao y vini estánn por encima actualmente por rendimiento, ,este año de Messi y Neymar, por mucho que a los forofos les duela. Messi lleva años que no marca diferencias, menuda novedad.
Son forofos que se lo han montado bien pero su negocio cada vez da menos.


----------



## ccc (6 May 2022)

nazi comunista dijo:


> ¿Dónde están los imbéciles que llaman alineador y señor mayor a Ancelloti?
> 
> *IMBÉCILES DE LOS COJONES*
> 
> ...



Algunas veces me gustaria tener delante a subnormales como tu, simplemente para ver si tendrian los cojones de hablar asi.

Como no es el caso, directamente al ignore, cucaracha.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es que lo de jugar "bien"... yo siempre digo es jugar "bonito o feo". El Atleti en sus años más top recientes jugaba MUY bien, lo que pasa que visualmente feo de cojones. Pero tácticamente era un equipo que lo bordaba.
> 
> El fútbol de toque técnicamente bien hecho es jugar muy bien, pero hay a gente que no le gusta. Y el fútbol caótico de ida y vuelta, técnicamente es muchas veces pobre, pero es muy bonito de ver. Cuando sueltan lo de "bonito para el espectador, pero no para lo entrenadores", quiere decirse que técnicamente el partido es una basura, pero entretiene mucho.



Entonces es cuestión de gustos, el problema es que unos se creen que su juego, es el bueno, el único, el resto es mierda.


----------



## feps (6 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Mentira, no hubo un caso anárquico, fue una propuesta del Carleto paara remontar si no quedaba otra.



Verdad. Fue un caos anárquico para el rival, que no supo cómo enfrentarse a un equipo completamente imprevisible porque sus jugadores tienen libertad y no están encorsetados por una coreografía.


----------



## Tubiegah (6 May 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


>


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> joder,si yo fuese @Obiwanchernobil sentiria remordimientos viendo esto,todos los palos que le ha dado a este buen chaval que no puede jugar a su pesar pero hace grupo ante todo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hazard es todo un ejemplo de superación, ficha por el equipo más importante del mundo, se convierte en el jugador por el que más a pagado el Madrid en su historia y el bueno de nuestro amigo no se le ocurre otra cosa que hincharse a bollos, y no una vez, lo hace en las tres pretemporadas y durante las mismas, desde luego ya es una leyenda del madridismo, y no solo por eso, es que en un claro ejemplo de profesionalidad renuncia a jugar con el Madrid que ha pagado 140 kilos por el para operarse y llegar a punto al mundial en un acto de altruismo sin precedentes, pero además presta su apoyo moral y acompaña al equipo en las celebraciones que desde luego sin él no serían posibles.
Estamos caballeros ante el jugador total.

19 limpios al año...


----------



## 4motion (6 May 2022)

nazi comunista dijo:


> ¿Dónde están los imbéciles que llaman alineador y señor mayor a Ancelloti?
> 
> *IMBÉCILES DE LOS COJONES*
> 
> ...



Póngame en la lista.

AnCHOLOti es un puto alineador.

Y folla vacunas Nadal fue arrasado por Carlos alcaraz.

FIN 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Linsecte2000 (6 May 2022)

El Hezport rabiando con Etoo!! 









Adiós, Samuel, ahora ya sabemos quién eres


Adiós, Samuel, ahora ya sabemos quién eres




www.sport.es


----------



## xilebo (6 May 2022)

*El gran camino del Madrid hasta la final*


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Es lo mejor de todo. Meterte en YouTube y ver las reacciones




esto es lo más raro que he visto en mucho tiempo.....moros rusos nuncafollistas?


----------



## xilebo (6 May 2022)

*RMC: reunión Madrid-Mbappé*

Según el prestigioso medio francés, el clan del jugador viajará a *Madrid* la próxima semana para reunirse con el conjunto blanco en las semanas clave por su futuro.


----------



## Roedr (6 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *RMC: reunión Madrid-Mbappé*
> 
> Según el prestigioso medio francés, el clan del jugador viajará a *Madrid* la próxima semana para reunirse con el conjunto blanco en las semanas clave por su futuro.



que se espere a la final de la Champions y no moleste


----------



## feps (6 May 2022)

Mbappé ha decidido jugar en el Madrid, pero va a tensar la cuerda para sacar la mayor tajada posible, como es natural. Ante el inminente declive de Benzema por ley de vida, es un fichaje capital. 

Pero sigo pensando que el Madrid tiene el mayor problema en el centro del campo. Cómo lo vería Ancelotti para sacar del campo a la CMK. Tchouaméni sería una joya.


----------



## xilebo (6 May 2022)

*Renovación anti Bayern y Chelsea*

El club blanco ata a *Alex Jiménez* (16 años), que era pretendido por el *Bayern* y el *Chelsea*. El año que viene será el 'dos' de *Raúl*.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (6 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Mbappé ha decidido jugar en el Madrid, pero va a tensar la cuerda para sacar la mayor tajada posible, como es natural. Ante el inminente declive de Benzema por ley de vida, es un fichaje capital.
> 
> Pero sigo pensando que el Madrid tiene el mayor problema en el centro del campo. Cómo lo vería Ancelotti para sacar del campo a la CMK. Tchouaméni sería una joya.



Pues a ver si no le dicen como a Ramos "la oferta ha caducado". 

Yo pienso que debería haber tomado la decisión (si no lo ha hecho) y haberla anunciado en cuanto quedó libre para fichar por otro equipo. Si se va al Madrid lo dice y punto, no hay nada ilegal en ello. Igual se monta algo de lío al principio, pero al poco se hubiera olvidado. Y si no, al que le pique que rasque. 
Ahora si se va al Madrid van a decir los del PSG que vaya rata, lo tenía decidido desde el principio y estuvo callado como una puta. Y si renueva con el Qatar, pues ya ni te cuento.

Si ha visto las remontadas del Madrid, la celebración de Cibeles, etc, tendría que estar ya con la camiseta blanca puesta. Su QSG sólo es recomendable como cementerio de elefantes a punto de retirarse y sacar una buena pasta. Vamos, es que ni punto de comparación. A ningún deportista le cabría la más mínima duda.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 May 2022)

nazi comunista dijo:


> ¿Dónde están los imbéciles que llaman alineador y señor mayor a Ancelloti?
> 
> *IMBÉCILES DE LOS COJONES*
> 
> ...





a ver* SUBNOMAL* : añademe a tu lista

yo AFIRMO que cagueto anceloti NO es entrenador para el madrid

un tipo que por ejemplo contra el VARsa en el bernabeu pone un 1 4 1 4 1 !!!!! y tras la paliza que nos da en la primera parte un VARsa penoso nivel uropa-li , luego en la segunda parte la caga aun mas poniendo un 1 3 5 2 !!!!
y no contento con esos esquemas SUICIDAS cambió de posicion a varios jugadores : modric de falso 9!!! junto a kroos de delantero!!! rodrygo lateral!!! etc.... etc

resultado : 0-4 y gracias porque pudo ser un 0-7
solo frenó la sangria cuando a mitad de la segunda parte puso por fin el 4 3 3 que es lo que tenia que haber sacado de inicio

pero para ti estas autenticas CAGADAS deben ser obra de un genio

no digamos ya lo CABEZON que es jugando todo el año con poco mas de 11 jugadores (lo mismo que hizo cuando estuvo hace años)
exprimiendo a esos 11 jugadores hasta que revienten

y lo MISERABLE que es al DESPRECIAR a media plantilla empezando por los jovenes plenos de fisico y de talento:
valverde , camavinga , rodrygo, ..., y jugadores del filial

donde solo empezó a poner con mas regularidad Y SIENDO SUPLENTES a valverde camavinga y rodrygo en segun que partidos en esta segunda vuelta , cuando ya en la misma champions le han demostrado que son ellos los que hacen las "REMONTADAS"

remontadas que en realidad son autenticas pechadas que tiene que hacer el equipo para contrarrestar las autenticas cagadas de este prejubilado que va de entrenador

tambien te gustará mucho que para don anceloti kroos es titular indiscutible
un kroos que se retira el año que viene!!!!
y que es un autentico tractor troton que ya no llega a las disputas con el rival
y donde sus famosos pases de gol ya no existen mas que algun pase lateral poco mas

y por culpa de esto , jovenes con talento y fisico espectacular : valverde , camavinga, ..., y si me apuras tchouameni si viene, tienen que comer banquillo, porque de titular esta ese figurin troton y acabado llamado don toni kroos.


tu eres otro de los que piensan que las gestas heroicas del equipo son merito de este entrenador
cuando la realidad es que esas gestas que hacen los jugadores son para contrarrestar las CAGADAS del entrenador

quieres mas pruebas???
el CABRON volvera a poner a KROOS de TITULAR en la final
y volveremos a padecer hasta que lo saque
y cuando meta a valverde y camavinga el equipo empezará a funcionar a tope
y se podrá de nuevo remontar

pero es que estos sufrimientos y estas remontadas no se tendrian que dar!!!
si el cabron sacase a los jovenes de INICIO

tu eres de los que si salen resultados buenos dicen que el entrenador es una maravilla
y si salen resultados malos dicen que el entrenador es una mierda

no chaval : pueden salir resultados buenos , como esta ocurriendo hasta ahora DE MILAGRO , y el entrenador no ser bueno sino un mediocre o como en este caso un prejubilado que no se entera o no se quiere enterar





por cierto : nadal es una rata sarnosa titiritero de los satanicos de la PLANdemia y el veneno "vacuna"
no es un pasabolas , pero si un hijo de perra que no respeta los derechos constitucionales ni los derechos humanos
y que nos insulta a las personas que en nuestra LIBERTAD tomamos la decision de no inyectarnos esa "vacuna"


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 May 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> El Hezport rabiando con Etoo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son incapaces de entender que esto es deporte y que en deporte felicitas al campeón porque te ha ganado e intentas mejorar.Esta gentuza y los del patético eso no lo entienden.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 May 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Pues a ver si no le dicen como a Ramos "la oferta ha caducado".
> 
> Yo pienso que debería haber tomado la decisión (si no lo ha hecho) y haberla anunciado en cuanto quedó libre para fichar por otro equipo. Si se va al Madrid lo dice y punto, no hay nada ilegal en ello. Igual se monta algo de lío al principio, pero al poco se hubiera olvidado. Y si no, al que le pique que rasque.
> Ahora si se va al Madrid van a decir los del PSG que vaya rata, lo tenía decidido desde el principio y estuvo callado como una puta. Y si renueva con el Qatar, pues ya ni te cuento.
> ...



Yo ya no ficharía a Frappé. El 1 de enero ya debería haber anunciado su fichaje o firmado algo vinculante que le ligue al Madrí. Si todavía no lo ha hecho, que le den por culo.


----------



## nazi comunista (6 May 2022)

El fichaje de Cristiano Ronaldo se anunció el 11 de junio de 2009.

También hubo rollo dos años seguidos de noticias y rumores sin parar hasta ese día.

O sea que puede pasar cualquier cosa.









El Real Madrid ficha a Cristiano Ronaldo por 94 millones de euros


El Manchester United ha aceptado la oferta de 80 millones de libras (casi 94 millones de euros) del Real Madrid por el jugador Cristiano Ronaldo, i...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo ya no ficharía a Frappé. El 1 de enero ya debería haber anunciado su fichaje o firmado algo vinculante que le ligue al Madrí. Si todavía no lo ha hecho, que le den por culo.



puede que ya lo haya hecho pero en las "clausulas" del contrato esté el guardar silencio hasta una fecha x en que lo anuncie

pero si realmente aun a dia de hoy estuviera presionando regateando y "extorsionando" al madrid con precios comisiones etc : si, es para darle la patada de inmediato , porque si un jugador de entrada aun antes de venir , esta en ese plan con el club , eso es una rata muy peligrosa para el club , y rata ademas CARISIMA


----------



## pepitoburbujas (6 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo ya no ficharía a Frappé. El 1 de enero ya debería haber anunciado su fichaje o firmado algo vinculante que le ligue al Madrí. Si todavía no lo ha hecho, que le den por culo.



Es que nosotros no sabemos nada de lo que se cuece. A la prensa no hay que hacerle mucho caso porque un día dicen una cosa y otro la contraria.

Si va a venir lo lógico es que ya esté acordado de hace tiempo. Pero si no ha firmado nada y está rateando el contrato para ganar lo que le pagan en el QSG hasta el último momento, entonces il peut aller se faire enculer.


----------



## feps (6 May 2022)




----------



## fachacine (6 May 2022)

Acaba de ganar el Mónaco 1-2 en campo del Lille, los 2 goles de Tchouameni, cuidadín pues...


----------



## vurvujo (6 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> a mi me poner mucho la novia de MANCUER
> 
> quiero hacerle un gang bang a pelo con todos los foreros de este hilo



Objetivamente no es guapa, está gorda.... pero a mi me pone mucho.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (6 May 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Si va a venir lo lógico es que ya esté acordado de hace tiempo.



El mismo jugador estaría siendo idiota si no tuviera firmado algo ya, con quien fuera. Una lesión seria y se acabó.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Objetivamente no es guapa, está gorda.... pero a mi me pone mucho.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> a mi me poner mucho la novia de MANCUER
> 
> quiero hacerle un gang bang a pelo con todos los foreros de este hilo


----------



## Malvender (6 May 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El mismo jugador estaría siendo idiota si no tuviera firmado algo ya, con quien fuera. Una lesión seria y se acabó.



Bueno, pero a ver qué es una lesión seria. La lesión más común en un futbolista, de largo, es muscular. Con la edad de Mbappé, eso no impide un fichaje. Un cruzado, una fractura... pues sí, puede pasar, pero son muy poco comunes, sobre todo cuando la temporada de Mbappé a nivel competitivo acabó hace dos meses y puede jugar al tran-tran si quiere. Y suponiendo que le pasase algo gordo, el PSG lo renovaba fijo, básicamente lo tiene que atropellar un camión y que le amputen las dos piernas para no tener contrato el año que viene. 

En cambio, cada semana que no firma el PSG le ofrece 10 millones más. Yo creo que el chaval está haciendo lo más lógico, correr un riesgo mínimo para sacar una cantidad de dinero adicional bastante rica. Cuando quiera fichar por alguien, ya lo dirá, hasta entonces la navaja de Occam dice que no tiene nada firmado.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (6 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El mismo jugador estaría siendo idiota si no tuviera firmado algo ya, con quien fuera. Una lesión seria y se acabó.



Eso es lo lógico. Por eso digo que nosotros la plebe no sabemos nada de lo que hay. A lo mejor lleva firmado meses. O a lo mejor no hay absolutamente nada firmado y mamá tortuga está subastando al niño. A saber.

Pero me da que desde que empezaron las remontadas épico-históricas a la gente ya no le importa tanto si viene o no viene. De hecho hasta casi molesta que vengan otra vez con el tema cuando nos lo estamos pasando en grande con las eliminatorias. Y todavía queda la final.


----------



## DRIDMA (6 May 2022)




----------



## ccc (6 May 2022)

En mi opinion, necesitamos a Mbappe o a Haaland, los 2 no son necesarios.

Con el fichaje de Rüdiger, en mi opinion, somos aspirantes a todo, pero claro, debes de tener un entrenador que haga meritocracia y que haga un equipo competitivo. En mi opinion, el equipo en la medular seria:

---- Valverde ---- Camavinga ----- Alaba -------

(siendo los suplentes; Modric, Krros y Casemiro). Alaba seria el comodin del Bayern, que puede jugar en tres posiciones.

Con ese equipo puedes hacer un bloque alto, pues todos los jugadores a excepcion de Benzema tienen una gran Stamina y son super rapidos:

--- Carvajal --- Rüdiger --- Militao ---- Mendy --

Este equipo puede dar el mismo nivel de energia que el mejor Bayern de Munich, pues como he dicho anteriormente, todos los jugadores tienen capacidad para presionar y para recuperar: Pero claro, tienes que crear muchos automatismos, que todo el equipo funcione como un bloque (si 1 no presiona como es debido, el equipo se rompe y presenta muchas debilidades).

Y desde luego, eso no lo va a hacer el italiano; y para que fichar a mas chavales que cuestan 70M, si despues no van a jugar y van a condenar a menos minutos a los ya existentes (Valverde o Camavinga).

Solo espero que ganemos la champions y que por lo menos en resultados maquillemos una temporada mas para olvidar en lo que a juego se refiere y en el que hemos ganado la liga porque el BCN y el atletico estan hechos unos zorros y en el que estamos en la final de champions, porque estamos teniendo una potra que ni se recuerda.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (6 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Nunca me ha gustado Benzema, pero en los 2 ultimos anyos ha estado en un nivel superlativo; y como dices, lo realizado en la Champions este anyo, no lo ha hecho ningun jugador nunca: Ser decisivo en el marcador, leer los partidos, dar juego, ofrecerse,....
> 
> Tambien hay que decir que la sociedad Vini/Benzema es una de las mejores que existen actualmente: Vini desborda, asiste, atrae a muchos defensores para si y Benzema define y "lee" el juego que Vini no sabe ver.
> 
> Dicho esto, no me desdigo del pasado: Para mi Benzema entrara en la historia del madrid por tantos anyos transcurridos, por haber sido parte de este tridente de la hostia, por su madridismo y por los ultimos 2 anyos que se ha tragado; si se gana ademas esta Champions, seguramente Benzema pase a estar en la altura de los elegidos: Cristiano, Di Stefano, Gento, Raul y ZZ.



"Su madridismo"
Tú lo has dicho, aunque parezca una puta moñez, es la clave de este equipo.

el tema del trabajo de los psicólogos en el Madrid tiene que ser realmente apasionante


----------



## vurvujo (7 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1049624
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O el rubio olerá sangre y le pedirá al Shitty más pasta, que es muy evidente que le necesitan más que el Madrid.


----------



## fachacine (7 May 2022)

Los 2 goles de Tchuoameni esta noche, los 2 desde fuera del área, uno con cada pierna. Cuidadín...


----------



## vurvujo (7 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Mentira, no hubo un caso anárquico, fue una propuesta del Carleto paara remontar si no quedaba otra. El lo explica, máximo riesgo, un solo centrocampista y 5 arriba, balón lo más directo posible de la defensa a la delantera, puedes salir o no, oportunidades crearon, y el que las aprovec ha gana, nada nuevo ni nada que se haya inventado ahora, que hay mucho vendehumo de tanto mágico entrenador moderno.
> Un calvo que si sabe de fútbol, no como el Mandolini.
> 
> 
> Que nos creemos todas las mierdas de ls antis, que si suerte, flor en el culo, casualidad, et , además, incluso indica las cagadas tácticas del inventor del nuevo fútbol, el meacolonias.



Joé.... buen vídrio.

Interesante análisis y parece muy razonable y explica cosas que no se ven tan fácil.

Me gustó la frase de "poner a Fernandinho a seguir a Vini con 50 metros libres a la espalda, no es jugar bonito". Frase cierta y sencilla para desarmar el "juego bonito" de Guardiola.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 May 2022)




----------



## ccc (7 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Los 2 goles de Tchuoameni esta noche, los 2 desde fuera del área, uno con cada pierna. Cuidadín...



Y para que quieres pagar 70M si al final van a jugar los de siempre? Menos minutos aun para Valverde y Camavinga.


----------



## fachacine (7 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Mentira, no hubo un caso anárquico, fue una propuesta del Carleto paara remontar si no quedaba otra. El lo explica, máximo riesgo, un solo centrocampista y 5 arriba, balón lo más directo posible de la defensa a la delantera, puedes salir o no, oportunidades crearon, y el que las aprovec ha gana, nada nuevo ni nada que se haya inventado ahora, que hay mucho vendehumo de tanto mágico entrenador moderno.
> Un calvo que si sabe de fútbol, no como el Mandolini.
> 
> 
> Que nos creemos todas las mierdas de ls antis, que si suerte, flor en el culo, casualidad, et , además, incluso indica las cagadas tácticas del inventor del nuevo fútbol, el meacolonias.



Buenísimo video, joder, y muy grande el calvo, a años luz de Maldini


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (7 May 2022)

nazi comunista dijo:


> El fichaje de Cristiano Ronaldo se anunció el 11 de junio de 2009.
> 
> También hubo rollo dos años seguidos de noticias y rumores sin parar hasta ese día.
> 
> ...








Las Noticias de hoy, Deportes, Finanzas y Mail | Yahoo España




*Cristiano Ronaldo y su error de creerse más de lo que era en el Real Madrid*



Cristiano Ronaldo decidió salir del Real Madrid en 2018. / Foto: TF-Images/Getty Images
Cristiano Rolando era el líder del Real Madrid, el mejor jugador, *peleaba **la cima del mundo con Messi,* lo tenía todo, pero se creyó más importante de lo que era, *apostó contra el equipo merengue y el tiempo le demostró que estaba equivocado.*
*Hoy Cristiano vive su peor época como futbolista* y el *Real Madrid está, de nuevo, en la cima del futbol: *es campeón de LaLiga y disputará la final de la Champions League.
Viven mundos distintos.
*Madrid y Cristiano, época dorada*
La etapa de Cristiano en el Real Madrid podría definirse como un cuento de hadas.
*Fue un fichaje espectacular y millonario de Florentino Pérez *-quien llegó en 2009 para una segunda etapa como presidente del Madrid- e inauguró los Galácticos 2.0 junto a Kaká.
En aquel momento Cristiano cumplió *su sueño de niño de jugar en el Madrid* y *el Madrid cumplió el sueño de fichar a uno de los dos mejores jugadores del mundo, *porque el otro, Messi, jugaba con el Barcelona, su gran rival.
Los 9 años de Cristiano en el Madrid fueron una época dorada para club y jugador:

2 LaLiga
2 Copa del Rey
2 Supercopa de España
*4 Champions League*
3 Mundial de Clubes
3 Supercopa de Europa
4 Balón de Oro
451 goles

Este contenido no está disponible debido a tus preferencias de privacidad.
Actualiza tu configuración aquí para verlo.
*El error de sentirse indispensable*
Cuando una persona está en la cima tiende a creerse indispensable y eso fue lo que le falló a Cristiano.
“Sentía que, en el interior del club, sobre todo por parte del presidente,* no me consideraban como al principio. *Los cuatro o cinco primeros años tenía la sensación de ser Cristiano Ronaldo. Luego menos. El presidente me miraba con ojos que no querían decir lo mismo,* como si ya no fuera indispensable*", aseguró el Cristiano para France Football.
Aunque Cristiano* fue uno de los mejores jugadores del mundo* en la década anterior, *el Real Madrid es mucho más que un futbolista. *No por nada fue el mejor club del Siglo XX.
De hecho, CR7 no pudo haber escogido *un peor momento para despedirse del Madrid: *cuando festejaban la Champions League del 2018. Ahí, mientras todos los jugadores celebraban, él tuvo *ataque de egolatría *y anunció su salida.
“Creo que* ha llegado el momento de abrir una nueva etapa en mi vida *y por eso he pedido al club que acepte traspasarme”, soltó Cristiano, que sonó como *una bomba en el Madrid.*
Quizás era un chantaje más de Cristiano para que le mejoraran su sueldo, pero enfrente tuvo a Florentino, un exitoso empresario que no se tienta el corazón para dirigir al Real Madrid.
El Madrid de Florentino le exprimió a Cristiano todo el futbol que tenía y *lo vendió por $102 millones de euros a la Juventus en 2018 *cuando la estrella ya no estaba conforme. Una decisión de negocios.
"Renovó varias veces porque estuvo nueve años y era siempre una satisfacción tenerle como el mejor jugador del equipo.* Él quería cambiar y mejorar en una nueva etapa su contrato, al final lo encontró en la Juventus y fue bueno para todos, *para él y también para el Real Madrid", dijo Pérez a Onda Cero.
“Los cuatro o cinco primeros años, tenía la sensación de ser Cristiano Ronaldo. Luego menos”, respondió Cristiano a France Football.

Este contenido no está disponible debido a tus preferencias de privacidad.
Actualiza tu configuración aquí para verlo.
*CR7, a la baja*
La carrera de* Cristiano ha ido a la baja lentamente desde que salió del Real Madrid,* aunque en el último año va en picada.
En el Madrid, Cristiano anotó en promedio un gol cada 80 minutos en LaLiga.
En la Juventus, CR7 anotó un gol cada 106 minutos en la Serie A.
Y con el Manchester United, en la temporada actual, Cristiano *anota un gol cada 131 minutos en la Premier *League.
*La Juventus compró a Cristiano en 2018 con el único objetivo de ganar la Champions* -en ese momento había ganado la Serie A en siete ocasiones seguidas- y* no lo consiguió,* por eso lo vendió el año pasado cuando ni siquiera pudo ser campeón de liga y copa.
*El Manchester United rescató CR7, *su antigua estrella, y *tampoco ha resultado *porque apenas pelea por clasificar a la Europa League, a 25 puntos del líder en la Premier League.
*El valor de Cristiano es 35 millones de euros, una tercera parte de lo que costaba hace tres años y medio.*

Este contenido no está disponible debido a tus preferencias de privacidad.
Actualiza tu configuración aquí para verlo.
*Madrid en la cima… con Benzema*
Desde la salida de Cristiano* el Madrid ya ganó dos ligas y ahora está en la final de la Champions con Karim Benzema como estrella*, quien era su coprotagonista. Además tiene un plantel rejuvenecido con Vinicius Jr. y Rodrigo.
*Cristiano es la sombra de la estrella que un día fue,* se sintió indispensable, apostó contra el Madrid y *ahora le tocará ver la final de la Champions por la TV.*


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> En mi opinion, necesitamos a Mbappe o a Haaland, los 2 no son necesarios.
> 
> Con el fichaje de Rüdiger, en mi opinion, somos aspirantes a todo, pero claro, debes de tener un entrenador que haga meritocracia y que haga un equipo competitivo. En mi opinion, el equipo en la medular seria:
> 
> ...




Tchoua


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Verdad. Fue un caos anárquico para el rival, que no supo cómo enfrentarse a un equipo completamente imprevisible porque sus jugadores tienen libertad y no están encorsetados por una coreografía.



ES que eso es fútbol, entonces como van a sacar el talento, les das unas instrucciones pero si tienes jugadores talentosos, hay que darles libertad para que demuestren lo que valen a ver que se les ocurre.


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> a ver* SUBNOMAL* : añademe a tu lista
> 
> yo AFIRMO que cagueto anceloti NO es entrenador para el madrid
> 
> ...



Menos mal, es un alineador como Zidane, menos mal que muchos no teneis carnet de entrenador.
Si pierde malo, si gana también, no hay en el mundo un entrenador para el Madrid para algunos.
En este país te ganan 3 champiñones seguidas, y tenemos gente que si es un alineador, llegan otros que no ganan un puta mierda y son dioses o han inventado el fútbol.
Pues que siga así, sin que tengan ni puta idea, que sean alineadores y ganan campeonatos.
NO TIENES NI PUTA IDEA.


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Joé.... buen vídrio.
> 
> Interesante análisis y parece muy razonable y explica cosas que no se ven tan fácil.
> 
> Me gustó la frase de "poner a Fernandinho a seguir a Vini con 50 metros libres a la espalda, no es jugar bonito". Frase cierta y sencilla para desarmar el "juego bonito" de Guardiola.



Pero si lo de VAllejo lo vi hasta yo que no tengo ni zorra, juntitos a el, Carvajal metido al centro y Lucas de lateral. ES normal, chaval saliendo con esa tostada que no ha jugado nada, coño, los veteranos tendrán que echarle una mano, pero aquí nada, Carletto es idiota, una mierda y Guardiola es el inventor del fútbol, pues que sigan así año tras años, siempre la milonga de los superentrenadores y despreciando a los que ganan. Claro, si con lavacerebros que dicen que ganar tres champiñones seguidas es fácil, que lo difícil es la liga, luega la gente se cree esas mierdas.
El tio este creo que tiene otro video con Alvarez de Mon, pero no lo he visto.
¿Alguien alguna vez zha escuchado hablar a la prensa deportiva del trabajo de Juni Calafat, por ejemplo? ,ah no, si en el Madrid no hay dirección deportiva, se ficha a ojo de Florentino, que cosas tengo. Es surte y flor, en otros sitios tiene otr nombre, ENVIDIA.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (7 May 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> El Hezport rabiando con Etoo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gran madridista Etoo. Todavía lo recuerdo señalando el suelo del Bernabéu tras chorrearnos con el Mallorca como diciendo que él tenía que jugar en el Madrid.

Nosotros preferimos aguantar un par de años más a Ronaldo derroido y él nos faltó al respeto con lo de Madrid cabrón saluda al campeón... pero todos sabíamos que preferiría saludar al campeón en Madrid que serlo en Barcelona.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (7 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Clase magistral del analista Marcos López. El talento individual de los cracks del Madrid se impuso a las coreografías futbolísticas de Guardiola. Los jugadores son siempre mucho más importantes que los entrenadores.



¡¡Que bueno es este video!!


----------



## pepitoburbujas (7 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> En mi opinion, necesitamos a Mbappe o a Haaland, los 2 no son necesarios.
> 
> Con el fichaje de Rüdiger, en mi opinion, somos aspirantes a todo, pero claro, debes de tener un entrenador que haga meritocracia y que haga un equipo competitivo. En mi opinion, el equipo en la medular seria:
> 
> ...




Hombre, ccc, lo de "maquillar" la temporada ganando la Champions, habiendo ganado ya la liga y la supercopa, me parece un poco exigente de más. 
Para mi la temporada ya ha sido buenísima, mucho mejor de lo que esperaba en septiembre. Si se gana la Champions sería la mejor temporada que recuerdo nunca. 

Además hay que tener en cuenta:

- Hace un año estaba ZZ y el fútbol del equipo aburría al más forofo. ¿Ya no nos acordamos de la temporada pasada, e incluso de la que ganamos la última liga? Era todo esperar el gol de Casemiro o Ramos en saque de córner. Vini o ni jugaba, o jugaba para atrás. El equipo era lento y no había un contraataque ni por casualidad, más bien nos los hacían a nosotros. 

- Hemos empezado la temporada con los fichajes de Alaba y Camavinga. Que han salido buenos, pero no son cracks de los gordos en el momento actual. Se fueron dos centrales titulares durante muchos años. Quiero decir que no es que el equipo haya fichado cracks como cuando vino CR7 y se le pueda exigir en consonancia. Los demás son los mismos de siempre, más viejos.

A mi particularmente me ha gustado mucho más el juego del equipo este año. Se ha jugado más al contraataque y con más velocidad, para aprovechar a Vini, que se ha hartado de dar asistencias a Benzema. Ha habido más emoción, más goles. Y todo con los mismos de siempre.

Hoy hay un artículo interesante en Marca porque aporta datos sobre el desempeño físico del equipo contra el City. Iba a pegar aquí la foto pero me dice que es demasiado grande. Recomiendo que le echéis un vistazo. En resumen, el city corrió más distancia, pero el Madrid corrió más distancia a más velocidad. Esto es para resaltar el trabajo de Pintus el preparador físico. También se ve en el apartado individual que la CMK no sprintó una mierda, el que más Modric y es el más viejo.

En cuanto a Ancelotti, cuando se anunció el fichaje reconozco que no me ilusionó un pimiento. Sus no rotaciones, el mantener a la CMK a toda costa...todas esas críticas las comparto. Pero el tío tiene a la plantilla unida y ha conseguido algo que si nos lo dicen a principio de temporada nos ponemos en fila india y vamos firmando TODOS con nuestra propia sangre. 

Y ya si se diese lo de ganar la copaeuropa al Liverpool (tengo un mal presentimiento, ojalá me equivoque) sería para mi la mejor temporada de la historia del club que yo recuerde.


----------



## xilebo (7 May 2022)




----------



## feps (7 May 2022)

@pepitoburbujas Yo también creo que esta vez la suerte en la final no va a caer del lado del Madrid. En cualquier caso tiene un mérito enorme.


----------



## xilebo (7 May 2022)

*Un consejo*


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 May 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Y ya si se diese lo de ganar la copaeuropa al Liverpool (tengo un mal presentimiento, ojalá me equivoque) sería para mi la mejor temporada de la historia del club que yo recuerde.





feps dijo:


> @pepitoburbujas Yo también creo que esta vez la suerte en la final no va a caer del lado del Madrid. En cualquier caso tiene un mérito enorme.




madre mia que mezcla de gafes cagaos y poca fe sois

yo no estoy asegurando que vamos a ganar 100% seguro y sin ninguna duda
pero si digo que adelante Real Madrid y con ayuda de Dios ganamos la final

veremos


----------



## xilebo (7 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> madre mia que mezcla de gafes cagaos y poca fe sois
> 
> yo no estoy asegurando que vamos a ganar 100% seguro y sin ninguna duda
> pero si digo que adelante Real Madrid y con ayuda de Dios ganamos la final
> ...



Lo comentaron algunos foreros el dia del city, el madrid ganara la champions si os volveis a meter e insultar a: ancelotti, krosss, casemiro, asencio, militao, carvajal,......venga coño empezad ya !!!


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (7 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Lo comentaron algunos foreros el dia del city, el madrid ganara la champions si os volveis a meter e insultar a: ancelotti, krosss, casemiro, asencio, militao, carvajal,......venga coño empezad ya !!!



Ancelotti, hijo de Putifar, jubílateeeeeeeee...


----------



## pepitoburbujas (7 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> madre mia que mezcla de gafes cagaos y poca fe sois
> 
> yo no estoy asegurando que vamos a ganar 100% seguro y sin ninguna duda
> pero si digo que adelante Real Madrid y con ayuda de Dios ganamos la final
> ...




Es que llevo así desde que salió el PSG en aquel sorteo  ,todos me parecían superiores. Debe ser un caso de vendaheridismo agudo


----------



## feps (7 May 2022)

Es cuestión de ser realistas. El Madrid tiene jugadores clave que ya están acabando sus carreras. A mí, por muy idolatrado que esté Guardiola, me da muchísimo más respeto el Liverpool de Klopp, que además se va a estudiar al milímetro las tres últimas eliminatorias del Madrid.


----------



## filets (7 May 2022)

La teoria de que tenemos un pacto con el diablo cada vez toma mas fuerza
Todo empezo cuando quitamos la cruz del escudo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 May 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Es que llevo así desde que salió el PSG en aquel sorteo  ,todos me parecían superiores. Debe ser un caso de vendaheridismo agudo





feps dijo:


> Es cuestión de ser realistas. El Madrid tiene jugadores clave que ya están acabando sus carreras. A mí, por muy idolatrado que esté Guardiola, me da muchísimo más respeto el Liverpool de Klopp, que además se va a estudiar al milímetro las tres últimas eliminatorias del Madrid.



¡con ayuda de Dios vamos a por la final!


----------



## xilebo (7 May 2022)

*Encuentra las 7 diferencias*


----------



## Chichimango (7 May 2022)

Esta temporada, pase lo que pase, ya es histórica. Y si encima ganamos la final de París, probablemente será la temporada que marque a toda una generación de madridistas. Hemos vivido cosas tan increíbles que si te lo cuentan en una peli de Hollywood te descojonas de la risa. Un poco más de magia absurda anchelotiana en la final y ya será la apoteosis.


----------



## 4motion (7 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Los 2 goles de Tchuoameni esta noche, los 2 desde fuera del área, uno con cada pierna. Cuidadín...



Otra bestia este chaval.

Floper vete y fichalo, fichalo tu personalmente como hiciste con Benzema.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Mentira, no hubo un caso anárquico, fue una propuesta del Carleto paara remontar si no quedaba otra. El lo explica, máximo riesgo, un solo centrocampista y 5 arriba, balón lo más directo posible de la defensa a la delantera, puedes salir o no, oportunidades crearon, y el que las aprovec ha gana, nada nuevo ni nada que se haya inventado ahora, que hay mucho vendehumo de tanto mágico entrenador moderno.
> Un calvo que si sabe de fútbol, no como el Mandolini.
> 
> 
> Que nos creemos todas las mierdas de ls antis, que si suerte, flor en el culo, casualidad, et , además, incluso indica las cagadas tácticas del inventor del nuevo fútbol, el meacolonias.



Hay 3 grandes analistas de fútbol internacional en este país: Maldini, Axel y este. Maldini los últimos años ha perdido fuelle y busca más ganar pasta a través de publicidad y otras mierdas. Axel y este no son tan mediáticos como Maldini pero sí son más objetivos.

Yo las críticas a Anche no las entiendo ni las entenderé nunca. Me parece un entrenador que sabe manejar al grupo y que no se le caen los anillos por usar las tácticas que haga falta. Y si tienes que ganar sacas todo lo que tienes con gol en el banquillo, aunque te quedes con 1 defensa o 1 centrocampista. Coño, si hasta Javi saca a De Troonk y a colgar balones cuando pierde.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Esta temporada, pase lo que pase, ya es histórica. Y si encima ganamos la final de París, probablemente será la temporada que marque a toda una generación de madridistas. Hemos vivido cosas tan increíbles que si te lo cuentan en una peli de Hollywood te descojonas de la risa. Un poco más de magia absurda anchelotiana en la final y ya será la apoteosis.



Estos son los partidos que crean afición y crean nuevos madridistas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 May 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> si, lo de RAC1 es muy vomitivo, que unos supuestos periodistas se ganen la vida gracias a su antimadridismo y su hijoputez es muy lamentable, pero mirad por ejemplo el programa de tiempo de juego de cope (sin volumen se nota mucho mas) , a partir de 5h :47 y fijaos el ambiente de velatorio que hay en el estudio, el hijo de puta de juanma castaño parece que se le acaba de morir su madre, tiene cara de que se va a poner a llorar de un momento a otro, y esto supuestamente es una radio de madrid y de FACHAS.



Coño, que su novia es del far$a, a ver si no folla.


----------



## Edu.R (7 May 2022)

Aunque perdamos en Paris, lo del "mito del Bernabeu" ya ha podido ser transmitido a la siguiente generación. A mi mi padre siempre me ha contado muchas batallitas de cuando era niño en los 60s y veinteañero en los 80s, y son cosas que están ahi, pero que obviamente no vivi.

En 1966, mi padre saltó 3 metros por una ventana por la tarde-noche (Sin que le vieran mis abuelos) y se metio en el bar del pueblo debajo de una mesa para ver la final de aquel año. El dueño del bar era amigo suyo, y no dijo nada, porque en esa época al bar solo podían entrar señores mayores.

Nosotros ya tenemos la batallita de la Liga de Capello y lo de la triple remontada de este año ante el nuevo fútbol. A corto plazo esto no da ningún título, pero si que te deja poso.

Es más, si preguntas al madridismo, de las 4 Champions recientes ganadas, de cual se acuerdan más, es de la de Lisboa. La que ganamos 4-1 a la Juventus en Cardiff, objetivamente es la mejor jugada y de la que deberíamos estar más orgullosos, en la que dejamos a un rival top bajo mínimos. Pero la que más marcó fue la de 2014.


----------



## 11kjuan (7 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> madre mia que mezcla de gafes cagaos y poca fe sois
> 
> yo no estoy asegurando que vamos a ganar 100% seguro y sin ninguna duda
> pero si digo que adelante Real Madrid y con ayuda de Dios ganamos la final
> ...



Y en el 62, 63 y 81 ?
Dios se había quedado dormido ?

No metamos a Dios en una cosa tan banal como el fútbol.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Aunque perdamos en Paris, lo del "mito del Bernabeu" ya ha podido ser transmitido a la siguiente generación. A mi mi padre siempre me ha contado muchas batallitas de cuando era niño en los 60s y veinteañero en los 80s, y son cosas que están ahi, pero que obviamente no vivi.
> 
> En 1966, mi padre saltó 3 metros por una ventana por la tarde-noche (Sin que le vieran mis abuelos) y se metio en el bar del pueblo debajo de una mesa para ver la final de aquel año. El dueño del bar era amigo suyo, y no dijo nada, porque en esa época al bar solo podían entrar señores mayores.
> 
> ...



Yo de los 80 sí guardo algunos recuerdos. LLegar del colegio y estar jugando el Madrí en algún sitio inhóspito. Y la quinta del buitre.


----------



## Edu.R (7 May 2022)

A ver, tener un 13/16 en finales es una brutalidad. Es más de un 80% de eficacia.

El Liverpool tiene 6/9. También es un buen finalista.

Los cenizos en finales son la Juventus (2/9) y el Benfica (2/7). Bueno, y el Atleti (0/3).


----------



## feps (7 May 2022)

Por cierto, hoy Carletto en rueda de prensa ha dado a entender que Ceballos tendrá que decidir en verano si se marcha. Tiene un buen concepto de él, pero ha dejado claro que la pelota está en el tejado del jugador. Huele a Betis, pese a que es un futbolista aprovechable.


----------



## el ruinas II (7 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Coño, que su novia es del far$a, a ver si no folla.



pero que novia ni que pollas, la puta esa culerda se deja mensajear por el paletazo caramierda de castaño porque el le da trabajo, de novia nada de nada. Castaño para follar tiene que pagar en efectivo


----------



## Schenker (7 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo de los 80 sí guardo algunos recuerdos. LLegar del colegio y estar jugando el Madrí en algún sitio inhóspito. Y la quinta del buitre.



De esos años la mayor gesta y el más grato recuerdo que tengo es la eliminatoria con el Borussia Monchesgladbach (o cómo demonios se escriba).

Que perdió el Madrid en Alemania 5-1 y la moral estaba por los suelos. Y un jugador del Madrid diciendo que "ese gol en campo contrario era importante" y la gente pensaba que estaba sonao...

Y se ganó en el Bernabeu 4-0, dos de Santillana y dos de Valdano y los alemanes todavía se preguntan qué cojones pasó...

Y que Televisión Española, que tenía los derechos, no emitió el partido en directo porque todo dios lo daba por eliminado, y lo tuvieron que dar en diferido a las tantas de la noche ante el clamor popular, y allí me quedé para verlo con sonrisa de idiota...


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Otra bestia este chaval.
> 
> Floper vete y fichalo, fichalo tu personalmente como hiciste con Benzema.
> 
> ...



El chumeni, está difícil ahora , hay otros equipos metidos, aunque quzás con el rubio descartado se lo piensen, hay que ver el tema del centro del campo, si fichan a este ya el resto de los que están siguiendo pasarían a ser pasado sin intención de fichar. De ficharlo está claro que es ahora o nunca.


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 May 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> De esos años la mayor gesta y el más grato recuerdo que tengo es la eliminatoria con el Borussia Monchesgladbach (o cómo demonios se escriba).
> 
> Que perdió el Madrid en Alemania 5-1 y la moral estaba por los suelos. Y un jugador del Madrid diciendo que "ese gol en campo contrario era importante" y la gente pensaba que estaba sonao...
> 
> ...



Yo lo oí por la radio, fue tremendo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hay 3 grandes analistas de fútbol internacional en este país: Maldini, Axel y este. Maldini los últimos años ha perdido fuelle y busca más ganar pasta a través de publicidad y otras mierdas. Axel y este no son tan mediáticos como Maldini pero sí son más objetivos.
> 
> Yo las críticas a Anche no las entiendo ni las entenderé nunca. Me parece un entrenador que sabe manejar al grupo y que no se le caen los anillos por usar las tácticas que haga falta. Y si tienes que ganar sacas todo lo que tienes con gol en el banquillo, aunque te quedes con 1 defensa o 1 centrocampista. Coño, si hasta Javi saca a De Troonk y a colgar balones cuando pierde.



Eh, a ver lo que dice, la chavienta no saca a un tio para colgar balones, hace una táctica donde al despiste, el balón es lanzado por el aire desde la quinta leche para que en el momento optimo, a la velocidad indicada, un gran rematador con una técnica brillante y años de goleador iindiscutible demuestres su calidad. A ver si ahora va a a venir a decir lo que es jugar bien, será posible, eso solo queda para los elegidos, como la Chavinieta, un poco de por favor. Ah, y previamente a cansado al rival tras dos millones de toques, muy sútiles, precisos y eficaces, con un cesped que tiene la altura reglamentaria para jugar al auténtico y único buenfútbol. Usted que sabrá, sabe lo mismo que yo, na de na.


Ahora en serio, el tipo entrenador Anchelotti, de saber llevar el vestuario y prensa vale mucho en el Madrid, también recordar que Mouriño les recordó al Madrid quien era y que el estilo del fútbol y las invenciones que lo hagan en otro equipo de los elegidos.


----------



## Lake (7 May 2022)

El Madrid necesita más que cracks para adelante un puto recambio en el centro del campo , alguien con calidad , experiencia y neuronas , osea un Kroos con unos añitos menos , no unos correcaminos y cañoneros que de esos hay bastantes ya.


----------



## Th89 (7 May 2022)

¿Maldini analista? Es el fiel reflejo de este país, donde cualquier gilipollas por estar en el lugar indicado en el momento adecuado, o conocer a la persona adecuada, puede vivir de algo sin tener ni idea. Amén que de es un lameculos del Meacolonias y toda esa tropa de culerdos que van de filósofos.

Se sabrá 1000 nombres de futbolistas, verá hasta los partidos de un equipo perdido del Congo, pero no tiene NI PUTA IDEA de fútbol. A ver si sigue en su línea y da favorito al Liverpool, eso multiplicaría x1000 nuestras posibilidades.


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> ¿Maldini analista? Es el fiel reflejo de este país, donde cualquier gilipollas por estar en el lugar indicado en el momento adecuado, o conocer a la persona adecuada, puede vivir de algo sin tener ni idea. Amén que de es un lamecalvas del Meacolonias y toda esa tropa de culerdos que van de filósofos.
> 
> Se sabrá 1000 nombres de futbolistas, verá hasta los partidos de un equipo perdido del Congo, pero no tiene NI PUTA IDEA de fútbol. A ver si sigue en su línea y da favorito al Liverpool, eso multiplica x1000 nuestras posibilidades.



Si hombre, es un gran analista, cuando gana el Madrid es inexplicable, cuando gana su Barcelona o Guardi, es magia, es la táctica magnífica e insuperable, como que no. Y no hablemos de periodistas que están todo el día hablando de fútbol, esos que han hablado dos días de la corrupción conexión federación-Barcelona, etc. Pero si no tienen ni idea del tema de las fichas de los equpos, como se reparten, los años que tienenque tener los jugadores en las categorías inferiores, etc. Todo es opinión y poco más, es puro entretenimiento y palabras vacías, por sus gustos y manías.
Y ojo, señores, esperen que lleguen las cuentas de los clubes al final de temporada, ya tienen que tener kgs, digo Tms de pintura blanca para maquillar a cierto equipo que precisamente no viste de blanco. Tampoco olvidemos al de las lineas rojas y blancas, ampliación de capital y son grandes gestores, el equipo cuyo entrenador y jugadores se reunen con delincuentes como el frente atlético, pero calma, que no pasa nada, luego cuando se proponen para sanción lo comentamos entre 2-3 segundos.


----------



## Mecanosfera (7 May 2022)

Sobre quiénes son los mejores analistas de fútbol en prensa... los hay mejores y peores, pero todos tienen una cosa en común: ninguno ha ganado nunca una gran quiniela ni acertado a principio de curso quién iba a ganar la champions. Eso es un hecho.
Maldini me parece una escopeta de feria total. Sabrá la alineación de equipos raros holandeses en los 70 y cosas por el estilo, pero cuando hace algún vaticinio difícil se equivoca el 90% de las veces. Espero que dé favorito al Pool en la final, eso sería una buena señal. Es un erudito de alineaciones, pero a tenor de las chorradas que llega a decir me pregunto si ver la segunda liga turca sirve para algo.


----------



## ccc (7 May 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Hombre, ccc, lo de "maquillar" la temporada ganando la Champions, habiendo ganado ya la liga y la supercopa, me parece un poco exigente de más.
> Para mi la temporada ya ha sido buenísima, mucho mejor de lo que esperaba en septiembre. Si se gana la Champions sería la mejor temporada que recuerdo nunca.
> 
> Además hay que tener en cuenta:
> ...



Te doy toda la razon en casi todos los puntos, incluso debo reconocer que exagero para intentar generar un sentimiento contrario, si considero que la corriente actual no es del todo correcta. Ejemplos:

- Isco: Cuando Isco era el jugador total para todo el mundo, siempre estaba echando pestes del el, porque consideraba que se estaba inflando al jugador hasta el infinito, menos mal, que salio Helguera y co, y me dije: joder no estoy solo.

- Casillas: Pues lo mismo, en un momento el tio empieza a hacer cagadas una tras otra y joder, empiezo a criticarlo, en un momento Mourinho lo deja en el banquillo y te dices, pues no estaba tan equivocado.

Y lo mismo puedo decir de Raul, de ZZ y su nefasta 2 vuelta como entrenador,....,aunque tb he cometido alguna cagada como la Benzema: Yo nunca hubiera apostado los ultimos 2 anyos por Benzema y, sin embargo, asi esta el tio al nivel de Ronaldo y Messi.

Y por eso ahora estoy criticando a Ancelloti y a la CMK: Porque la alineacion continuada de estos 3 es un disparate y se basa en motivos extra-deportivos; muchas veces, no se ha de ser resultadista y creo, que tampoco se tiene que hacer.

Aqui, siempre se ha dicho lo bueno de Ancelotti, pero hay que leer los comentarios en los partidos y no al final de estos, cuando el resultado es favorable:

- Durante todos los partidos , puedes verte los comentarios de los foreros, y en un 75% son acertados: El otro dia se pide la entrada de Camavinga, porque ni con 4 mediocentros tenemos algun control de la pelota y jugamos solo con 2 delanteros y no generamos nada de peligro; pues bien, solo cuando la eliminatoria esta perdida, Ancelotti se pone a hacer cambios, que se podian haber hecho mucho antes, para generar mas juego ofensivo y no conceder tanto.

Y para terminar, jode y bastante, porque vamos a tener un equipo para dominar: Para jugar con bloque alto y/o bajo, joder, podemos ser un Liverpool, pero con jugadores de mayor calidad y yo no veo a Ancelotti capacidatado para ello: Primero, porque eso se tiene que entrenar y 2, porque tiene que apostar por los jovenes.

Klopp es jugador que ha creado un proyecto deportivo, al igual que lo hizo Mourinho con el madrid: Ancelotti,ZZ, del Bosque son entrenadores que a partir de un proyecto deportivo consolidado pueden mejorar el producto, pero no pueden ir mas alla.

Y desde hace 3/4 anyos estamos intentando crear ese proyecto y que se esta creando solo por circumstancias: Y voy a poner el ejemplo de Ramos: Ramos era un jugador al que habia que renovar maximo por 8M€ y al que habia que decir que tenia que competir la titularidad con Militao; eso lo hace un Klopp, pero no lo hace un Ancelotti/ZZ,...Por que nos hemos librado de el? Simplemente porque es tonto y pidio mas de 12M€ y la directiva pudo justificar su no renovacion. Y mira lo que paso hace 1 anyo? ZZ puso a Ramos en el partido contra el Chelsea pese a estar lesionado y no puso a Nacho-Militao, pese a que estos estaban en una racha ganadora. Resultado: Fuera de la champions.

Creo que la directiva ha fichado bastante bien y ha apostado por jugadores jovenes; pero creo que siempre se ha elegido a entrenadores erroneos para CREAR un nuevo proyecto deportivo.


----------



## Paobas (7 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Por cierto, hoy Carletto en rueda de prensa ha dado a entender que Ceballos tendrá que decidir en verano si se marcha. Tiene un buen concepto de él, pero ha dejado claro que la pelota está en el tejado del jugador. Huele a Betis, pese a que es un futbolista aprovechable.



Que se vaya y venga Tchouameni


----------



## xilebo (7 May 2022)

*"Bale no está distante, es que no se puede mover"*

*Ancelotti *adelantó la titularidad de *Lunin* en el derbi y se reservó el resto del once. Sobre el pasillo, asegura que respetará lo que haga el *Atlético*.


----------



## Edu.R (7 May 2022)

El chortino cuasidebutando en el Wanda. Bien.


----------



## el ruinas II (7 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hay 3 grandes analistas de fútbol internacional en este país: Maldini, Axel y este. Maldini los últimos años ha perdido fuelle y busca más ganar pasta a través de publicidad y otras mierdas. Axel y este no son tan mediáticos como Maldini pero sí son más objetivos.
> 
> Yo las críticas a Anche no las entiendo ni las entenderé nunca. Me parece un entrenador que sabe manejar al grupo y que no se le caen los anillos por usar las tácticas que haga falta. Y si tienes que ganar sacas todo lo que tienes con gol en el banquillo, aunque te quedes con 1 defensa o 1 centrocampista. Coño, si hasta Javi saca a De Troonk y a colgar balones cuando pierde.



maldini es analista de mis pelotas









Los vergonzosos tweets de periodistas contra Modric...¡De risa!


Muchos periodistas han hecho un sonado ridículo para reirse de Luka Modric. El destino les ha puesto en su sitio tras verle en lo más alto del Le Grand Palais de París con el Balón de Oro ganado.




www.defensacentral.com





*"Julio Maldonado, Maldini,* fue junto a *Antón Meana* uno de los más retratados por Luka Modric. Con vergonzosos _tweets_ en los que aseguraban que "Modric es un gran mediapunta, pero no mejor que Özil. No termino de entender el desembolso del Real Madrid, con venta de Sahin incluido" o "No cambio a Modric por De Las Cuevas ni de coña..." siguen siendo virales, a día de hoy. Dos periodistas 'machacados' por el flamante ganador del Balón de Oro, aunque no han sido los únicos. "

julio maldonado no es analista deportivo, anton meana entra a duras penas en la categoria de ser humano


----------



## feps (7 May 2022)

El calvo bueno es Marcos López, que para colmo es un tipo de lo más normal, nada endiosado.


----------



## fachacine (7 May 2022)

A mí lo de Kroos me resulta escandaloso, juega andando, es el nuevo Marcelo y lo que hace el entrenador alineándolo es prevaricación pura y dura. Y lo peor es que Kroos ha contagiado su juego lento de mierda a Casemiro, lo que hace totalmente prescindible a la CMK, de la que sólo se salva Modric aunque para el año que viene hay que rotarle más, sea con un Ceballos o con un Tchuoameni, pero no se sostiene la CMK ni un segundo más.


----------



## Rotto2 (7 May 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Pues a ver si no le dicen como a Ramos "la oferta ha caducado".
> 
> Yo pienso que debería haber tomado la decisión (si no lo ha hecho) y haberla anunciado en cuanto quedó libre para fichar por otro equipo. Si se va al Madrid lo dice y punto, no hay nada ilegal en ello. Igual se monta algo de lío al principio, pero al poco se hubiera olvidado. Y si no, al que le pique que rasque.
> Ahora si se va al Madrid van a decir los del PSG que vaya rata, lo tenía decidido desde el principio y estuvo callado como una puta. Y si renueva con el Qatar, pues ya ni te cuento.
> ...



Tiene pinta de que no viene.

Le deben haber ofrecido la hiperfortuna y la madre le habrá dicho que son una familia de pobres de mierda y que a proveer para todos y se deje de tonterías.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 May 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> maldini es analista de mis pelotas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, Meana es un lameculos del patético y poco más.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (7 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Te doy toda la razon en casi todos los puntos, incluso debo reconocer que exagero para intentar generar un sentimiento contrario, si considero que la corriente actual no es del todo correcta. Ejemplos:
> 
> - Isco: Cuando Isco era el jugador total para todo el mundo, siempre estaba echando pestes del el, porque consideraba que se estaba inflando al jugador hasta el infinito, menos mal, que salio Helguera y co, y me dije: joder no estoy solo.
> 
> ...




Yo creo que Benzema este año se ha beneficiado de la forma de jugar del equipo y de que por fin Vini ha espabilado. De hecho, todo el equipo se ha beneficiado de jugar más atrás para ser tú el que salga al contragolpe y no al revés. Con ZZ intentaban marear el balón, el equipo contrario se replegaba tranquilamente, la perdían, y luego a ver quién era el listo que bajaba. Cuesta más correr para bajar a defender que para subir a atacar. Claro que a Benzema, que ya es historia del club, no le puede quedar mucho más y menos a este nivel. Por eso yo quería a Halaand, pero eso es otra historia.

La CMK no es que estén acabados todos, pero lo que no puede ser es que jueguen los tres a la vez. Así no tienes el control de casi ningún partido y ha ocurrido en la liga. Lo que pasa es que si luego el rival no marca porque son malos hasta terminas ganando. Por lo menos ahora al meter a Valverde mejora algo, claro. Pero ante equipos muy gordos no llega.

Todos los jugadores tienen su ocaso, es ley de vida. Algunos lo aceptan y pasan a tener un rol secundario tipo Marcelo, y otros se creen que pueden seguir siendo el rey del mambo hasta que los apean del caballo.

A Camavinga lo queremos ver todos más, porque cuando sale es como aplicar un desfibrilador a un moribundo. Pero a veces ha salido de principio y no lo ha hecho bien. Hay que tener en cuenta que es muy joven y le falta orden y saber estar en su sitio, es muy impetuoso, etc. Creo que la idea de Ancelotti es usar a los veteranos mientras aguanten y luego meter a los jóvenes. No me imagino a Camavinga saliendo de titular contra el Liverpool, por ejemplo. Eso sí, cada vez irá metiéndolo más a él en el equipo y quitando a alguno de los otros. En estos partidos que quedan de liga tiene ocasión de hacer probaturas.

Particularmente, a mi no me importa que mi equipo domine, ni la pusesió, ni el número de toques, etc. Recuerdo la quinta del Buitre: ganaban los partidos casi siempre por goleada, varias ligas seguidas, y la gente ya ni lo celebraba. Luego en europa caían y tuvieron la mala suerte de coincidir con aquel Milán que les ganaba siempre. Un día dijo Míchel: cuando no ganemos la liga la gente se dará cuenta de lo importante que era ganarla.

Luego sobre los entrenadores...eso sí que es más complicado. Sí, ahora está de moda Klopp, pero si viniese por ejemplo al Madrid estoy seguro de que sería igualmente criticado. Y ningún entrenador te asegura ganar esto o lo otro, ninguno. Yo no daba un duro por Ancelotti y ya ves. Yo lo que quiero es buenos jugadores. En una institución como el Madrid no hay tiempo para traer un entrenador, darle años aunque no gane nada, y que cree un modelo. Al tercer partido ya estamos pidiendo su cabeza.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (7 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que no viene.
> 
> Le deben haber ofrecido la hiperfortuna y la madre le habrá dicho que son una familia de pobres de mierda y que a proveer para todos y se deje de tonterías.



Si no viene porque elige más dinero y quedarse en el QSG, nos estará haciendo un favor. Ahora bien, no pongamos a parir a la tortuga antes de tiempo. El no ha abierto la boca y todo son conjeturas. Igual ya está firmado hace tiempo y sólo está esperando a que pasen las semanas de la forma más tranquila para él. Ya veremos.

Me preocupa más que Halaand se vaya al city que que Mbappe se quede en el PSG. El city sí que es un equipo potente de primer nivel, el QSG es un cementerio de cromos en una liga de segundo orden. Si se queda en el PSG, se arrepentirá más pronto que tarde, a no ser que su objetivo sea únicamente el dinero.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (7 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ya, pero Roncero asume su papel de bufón y nunca se esconde. La diferencia es que es madridista, primero habla siempre del Real Madrid y luego ya si eso de los rivales/factores externos.
> 
> Hace su papel de catarsis para lecturas fáciles.
> 
> ...



Roncero es repugnante y una vergüenza para el Madric.

Hablar de señorío y de Roncero ... Hubiera sido bueno que en las conversaciones que sacaron de Florentino hubiera hablado de Roncero, hubiera sido buenísimo, hubiera dicho un simple "no hablo mal de retrasados".


----------



## Silluzollope (7 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Sobre quiénes son los mejores analistas de fútbol en prensa... los hay mejores y peores, pero todos tienen una cosa en común: ninguno ha ganado nunca una gran quiniela ni acertado a principio de curso quién iba a ganar la champions. Eso es un hecho.
> Maldini me parece una escopeta de feria total. Sabrá la alineación de equipos raros holandeses en los 70 y cosas por el estilo, pero cuando hace algún vaticinio difícil se equivoca el 90% de las veces. Espero que dé favorito al Pool en la final, eso sería una buena señal. Es un erudito de alineaciones, pero a tenor de las chorradas que llega a decir me pregunto si ver la segunda liga turca sirve para algo.



Es que Maldini sabe de futbolistas, no de futbol.


----------



## Rotto2 (7 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Roncero es repugnante y una vergüenza para el Madric.
> 
> Hablar de señorío y de Roncero ... Hubiera sido bueno que en las conversaciones que sacaron de Florentino hubiera hablado de Roncero, hubiera sido buenísimo, hubiera dicho un simple "no hablo mal de retrasados".


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 May 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Si no viene porque elige más dinero y quedarse en el QSG, nos estará haciendo un favor. Ahora bien, no pongamos a parir a la tortuga antes de tiempo. El no ha abierto la boca y todo son conjeturas. Igual ya está firmado hace tiempo y sólo está esperando a que pasen las semanas de la forma más tranquila para él. Ya veremos.
> 
> Me preocupa más que Halaand se vaya al city que que Mbappe se quede en el PSG. El city sí que es un equipo potente de primer nivel, el QSG es un cementerio de cromos en una liga de segundo orden. Si se queda en el PSG, se arrepentirá más pronto que tarde, a no ser que su objetivo sea únicamente el dinero.



Jalan es lo que le falta al Shitty precisamente.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Y en el 62, 63 y 81 ?
> Dios se había quedado dormido ?
> 
> No metamos a Dios en una cosa tan banal como el fútbol.



sobre el 62, 63 , 81 , tambien te podria contestar que :
quizas los que se quedaron dormidos fueron todos los madridistas que no rezaron a Dios encomendando a su equipo
pero prefiero responderte esto :


no hay nada de banal en pedir ayuda a Dios en cualquier faceta de la vida : futbol incluido
mas cuando el trance en este caso futbolistico es curiosamente contra unos herejes al mismo Dios

el mismo escudo del Real Madrid lleva sobre la corona ***en lo mas alto de todo*** *la cruz cristiana catolica*
y eso espero que no pienses que es un simple adorno
sino que forma parte de la propia esencia del Real Madrid como club desde su fundacion (asi como de nuestra propia España)
(otro ejemplo es el getafe que lleva en su escudo* el Sagrado Corazon de Jesus* )


y todo esto anterior no quita que tambien hay que entender como funciona Dios :
y que Dios no es una maquina de deseos que se le paga con oraciones para obtener beneficios


dicho lo cual tu haz lo que quieras eres libre
pero yo , como hice en las 3 eliminatorias anteriores : psg , chelsea , y el miercoles noche contra el manchester city , recé momentos antes de los partidos y encomendé a Dios mi equipo ,
y aunque no lo creas en unos momentos clave durante la eliminatoria del manchester tambien recé con fe unos instantes

y puedes tener por seguro que lo volveré a hacer en la final (independientemente del resultado con el que acabe el partido)

no es tanto pedirle a Dios que gane nuestro equipo , sino encomedar a Dios nuestro equipo, y eso: te aseguro que nos da ventaja , y mas contra unos herejes ingleses


----------



## Paobas (7 May 2022)

Una aportación:

No puedo evitar alegrarme al ver imágenes de aficionados rabiosos porque no les dejaban entrar de nuevo después de irse en el 85' al ver la remontada. Vaya mierda de afición de comepipas que tiene el Madrid. No toda, pero una parte nada despreciable de ella es así. Vale que se hubieran ido en un partido liguero o incluso de Champions en el que el equipo fuera una vergüenza sin alma y siendo vapuleado. Se entendería. Pero irse sin ser así y con esperanzas de pasar (pocas en ese momento) es para que no volvieran más al Bernabéu. El equipo se estaba partiendo la cara por tercera vez en esta Champions contra un equipo descomunal y superior, joder. Aunque la cosa hubiera acabado 0-1 o 1-2, lo único que merecía este Madrid es un aplauso de 5' de la afición por darlo todo hasta el final y hacer una Champions más que digna. Sólo por eso deberían haberse quedado aunque no creyeran en la remontada. Piperos de mierda.


----------



## filets (7 May 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Si no viene porque elige más dinero y quedarse en el QSG,



Si no viene no habra nada que reprocharle. Le estan ofreciendo 200M€ por dos años ¿Tu no firmarias? Porque YO SÍ
Exigirle que rechace esa oferta y venga al Madrid solo lo puede hacer un megarretrasado
Es mu facil hablar cuando no es tu dinero


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (7 May 2022)

@filets El PSG está haciendo y publicando esa oferta para dejar patente que el Tortuga firmó con el Madrid hace ya tiempo.

Una estrategia, como cuando la oferta de 200 millones de hace un año.


----------



## filets (7 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> @filets El PSG está haciendo y publicando esa oferta para dejar patente que el Tortuga firmó con el Madrid hace ya tiempo.
> 
> Una estrategia, como cuando la oferta de 200 millones de hace un año.



Pues explicamelo, porque con esa estrategia Mbappe esta quedadndo de puta madre eligiendo su sueño por encima del dinero


----------



## feps (7 May 2022)

El megaobjetivo ahora es Tchouaméni. Mbappé ya está cerrado. Si a estos dos les añadimos un central de jerarquía, la transición estaría prácticamente hecha.


----------



## Paobas (7 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> El megaobjetivo ahora es Tchouaméni. Mbappé ya está cerrado. Si a estos dos les añadimos un central de jerarquía, la transición estaría prácticamente hecha.



Y Haaland, joder. Y Haaland. Mbappé, Tchoameni, Fran García, Haaland y Rudiger. Si vienen los 5, el Madrid es campeón de liga en marzo y se asegura la mayoría de semifinales de las próximas 6 o 7 Champions.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (7 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Pues explicamelo, porque con esa estrategia Mbappe esta quedadndo de puta madre eligiendo su sueño por encima del dinero



No ante los moros a los que tienen que rendir cuentas los gestores del PSG ni ante el Gobierno Macron que apoya la deriva sugar-daddy del club. Ante ellos pueden vender que es otro caso Figo, una firma mal dada de la que el jugador no se puede desdecir, pese a que el Psg ha puesto todo de su parte.


----------



## feps (7 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Y Haaland, joder. Y Haaland. Mbappé, Tchoameni, Fran García, Haaland y Rudiger. Si vienen los 5, el Madrid es campeón de liga en marzo y se asegura la mayoría de semifinales de las próximas 6 o 7 Champions.



Haaland dejó de ser objetivo del Madrid cuando salieron a la luz las disparatadas pretensiones económicas de su entorno.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Pues explicamelo, porque con esa estrategia Mbappe esta quedadndo de puta madre eligiendo su sueño por encima del dinero




A mi me das 200 millones por dos años y voy a la puerta del Bernabéu y me pongo a cagar y le digo a mi perro que le cague en el palco a florentino.

Nah, sueltan que le ofrecen 200 millones para limpiar la imagen de que por gilipollas no aceptaron los 200 del Madrid, que suena a que también era una estrategia y no los iban a soltar ni de coña, todo el año ha sido una guerra fría entre PSG y Madrid, mabppe, super liga, fair play financiero, en fin.

El Madrid por otra parte necesitaba un movimiento de estas características, porque lo del seboso belga no es comparable a nivel publicitario.

Mbappe y el Madrid han ganado pasta uno a costa del otro solo con lo que lleva pasado todo el año de rumores, les beneficia a ambos, al único que no beneficia es al Mohamed, que se queda con los 4 jubilados y su estrella les manda al Carrer.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 May 2022)




----------



## pepitoburbujas (7 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Si no viene no habra nada que reprocharle. Le estan ofreciendo 200M€ por dos años ¿Tu no firmarias? Porque YO SÍ
> Exigirle que rechace esa oferta y venga al Madrid solo lo puede hacer un megarretrasado
> Es mu facil hablar cuando no es tu dinero



Ya le llevan ofreciendo la renovación muchos meses. Tiempo ha tenido de aceptarla.

A ver, el chaval ya es inmensamente rico haga lo que haga.
Ya que me preguntas lo que haría, te contesto: no me quedaría en el PSG ni por asomo. He visto partidos de ellos esta temporada. No son un equipo, no hay unión. Es un equipo que no me gusta en una liga que es de segunda categoría. Ganan la liga y la afición se les marcha del campo en señal de protesta.
No digo que necesariamente iría al Madrid, porque la liga inglesa es tan apetecible o más que la española. Pero que no me quedaría en la liga francesa lo tengo claro.
Tienes el ejemplo del fiestero Neymar. Cuando estaba en el barcelona era de los mejores y con buena proyección. Se fue al psg y mira para lo que ha quedado. Como Mbappe se quede en el psg se va a arrepentir en lo deportivo. 

Si viene, pues muy bien, creo que es un gran jugador, aunque ni de lejos un nuevo CR7. Si no viene porque el jeque le hace "una oferta que no puede rechazar", no lo lamentaré ni un segundo. 

Pero como digo, no nos rompamos la cabeza especulando con algo sobre lo que no tenemos información veraz.


----------



## filets (7 May 2022)

Bale se ha quedado moñeco


> *Bale no está en las celebraciones:* "No hay distancia con el vestuario, se tienen cariño mutuo, no ha estado porque no se podía mover. A mí me pasó".



Kakuna?
Enfermedad xunga?
Demasiado golf jode la espalda?


----------



## ccc (7 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Una aportación:
> 
> No puedo evitar alegrarme al ver imágenes de aficionados rabiosos porque no les dejaban entrar de nuevo después de irse en el 85' al ver la remontada. Vaya mierda de afición de comepipas que tiene el Madrid. No toda, pero una parte nada despreciable de ella es así. Vale que se hubieran ido en un partido liguero o incluso de Champions en el que el equipo fuera una vergüenza sin alma y siendo vapuleado. Se entendería. Pero irse sin ser así y con esperanzas de pasar (pocas en ese momento) es para que no volvieran más al Bernabéu. El equipo se estaba partiendo la cara por tercera vez en esta Champions contra un equipo descomunal y superior, joder. Aunque la cosa hubiera acabado 0-1 o 1-2, lo único que merecía este Madrid es un aplauso de 5' de la afición por darlo todo hasta el final y hacer una Champions más que digna. Sólo por eso deberían haberse quedado aunque no creyeran en la remontada. Piperos de mierda.



Que facil es dejarse llevar por las tipicas noticas que dice la mierda de la prensa que unicamente pretenden generar polemica .

Lo primero, es que los socios pagan un abono y no precisamente barato y el espectaculo tiene que estar de acuerdo.

Lo segundo, la gente que va al bernabeu (y lo digo porque yo he vivido a menos de 500 metros) tiene sus propios problemas: Tu puedes ir al estadio, pero has aparcado el coche a 2Km y despues te tocar andar; o yo que se, si tienes que coger el metro, te gusta un ambiente tranquilo y no que esten chavales de 20 anyos cantando, bebiendo y molestando o al siguiente dia tienes que madrugar porque tienes una reunion importante y vas a llegar casa a las 1 de la noche, porque vives a 30 kms.

Yo he ido algunas veces al bernabeu y claro, para mi es especial, incluyo jugando contra el rayo, pero para un socio que lleva pagando 20 anyos y que ha sido campeon de europa minimo entre 5-7 veces jugando como los dioses, pues va a ser que no.

El socio que es el que paga y por supuesto, el que decide (ya faltaria menos), cuando se va y mas si paga una pasta y si en 85 minutos de juego, su equipo no demuestra una puta mierda. Aqui hay mucho resultadismo y lo que hay que ver son los comentarios DURANTE EL PARTIDO o ANTES del partido: No cuando los resultados nos favorecen.

Aqui hay mucho idiota que viene y escribe estupideces de los medios: Y donde estaban el anyo pasado contra el chelsea? o cuando nos comimos un rosco en titulos, aun con un BCN en putrefaccion absoluta?


----------



## 11kjuan (7 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Que facil es dejarse llevar por las tipicas noticas que dice la mierda de la prensa que unicamente pretenden generar polemica .
> 
> Lo primero, es que los socios pagan un abono y no precisamente barato y el espectaculo tiene que estar de acuerdo.
> 
> ...



Pues claro, te vas cuando quieras, pero ya no vuelves a entrar.

Me importa una puta mierda que sea tu abono o hayas pagado millones por tu asiento.
Pero no vuelves a entrar

Pero es que irte y no quedarte al menos a aplaudir es de primero de piperos.

Pero vamos que la mayoría que se largó no es precisamente porqué a la mujer le estuviese dando un chungo en casa. Es que porque eran unas jodidas ratas.

Como el gilipollas al que entrevistaron y decía que tenía el abono desde el 99 y que era poco que una injusticia.
Luego incluso tenía la cara dura de que iba a reclamar.


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 May 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> maldini es analista de mis pelotas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Modric era un jugador del que Antic siempre decía que lo tenía que fichar el Madrid, eso no se me olvidará nunca, decía que era buenísimo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Roncero es repugnante y una vergüenza para el Madric.
> 
> Hablar de señorío y de Roncero ... Hubiera sido bueno que en las conversaciones que sacaron de Florentino hubiera hablado de Roncero, hubiera sido buenísimo, hubiera dicho un simple "no hablo mal de retrasados".



DE Acuerdo, Roncero da vergüenza ajena, como aficionado al Madrid me gustaría que nunca hablase en nombre del equipo.


----------



## Mecanosfera (7 May 2022)

¿Alguien sabe si en lo personal Halaand tiene mucho carácter, tipo Ibra? No sigo a ese chico pero tiene cara y expresividad de ser alguien muy temperamental y apasionado, y ese perfil nunca funciona con Pep. Ese entrenador sólo rinde con jugadores sumisos y sin autonomía, dispuestos a hacer exactamente lo que él les pida. Puede que acabe con Haaland tan mal como acabó con Etoo o Ibra.


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 May 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Si no viene porque elige más dinero y quedarse en el QSG, nos estará haciendo un favor. Ahora bien, no pongamos a parir a la tortuga antes de tiempo. El no ha abierto la boca y todo son conjeturas. Igual ya está firmado hace tiempo y sólo está esperando a que pasen las semanas de la forma más tranquila para él. Ya veremos.
> 
> Me preocupa más que Halaand se vaya al city que que Mbappe se quede en el PSG. El city sí que es un equipo potente de primer nivel, el QSG es un cementerio de cromos en una liga de segundo orden. Si se queda en el PSG, se arrepentirá más pronto que tarde, a no ser que su objetivo sea únicamente el dinero.



El tortuga viene, pero me da que hasta después de la final de champiñones, no dicen nada, y hasta Julio no se va a presentar lógicamente. Son ellos los que anunciaran, ya lo han dicho, el Madrid no va a decir ni mu.


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Una aportación:
> 
> No puedo evitar alegrarme al ver imágenes de aficionados rabiosos porque no les dejaban entrar de nuevo después de irse en el 85' al ver la remontada. Vaya mierda de afición de comepipas que tiene el Madrid. No toda, pero una parte nada despreciable de ella es así. Vale que se hubieran ido en un partido liguero o incluso de Champions en el que el equipo fuera una vergüenza sin alma y siendo vapuleado. Se entendería. Pero irse sin ser así y con esperanzas de pasar (pocas en ese momento) es para que no volvieran más al Bernabéu. El equipo se estaba partiendo la cara por tercera vez en esta Champions contra un equipo descomunal y superior, joder. Aunque la cosa hubiera acabado 0-1 o 1-2, lo único que merecía este Madrid es un aplauso de 5' de la afición por darlo todo hasta el final y hacer una Champions más que digna. Sólo por eso deberían haberse quedado aunque no creyeran en la remontada. Piperos de mierda.



EStá prohibido volver al campo, no les pueden dejar entrar, se lo escuche a unos youtubers, es así en toda Europa por temas de seguridad.
YO tampoco entiendo, con lo que vale una entrada, aunque pierdan, te quedas y aplaudes, es la vez que veo muy unida a la afición con el equipo, como nunca. Ves gente que se ha grabado, y cuando dicen 6 minutos descuento, la gente diciendo, lo hacemos, empatamos la eliminitoria. El equipo lo da todo, que hay otro mejor y más acertado, pues nada, es la vida y es el fútbol, darle las gracias y a disfrutar de este equipo, yo tampoco lo entiendo.


----------



## 11kjuan (7 May 2022)

Sólo por la puta cara que se le quedó al moro del PSG tras la derrota ha merecido la pena está Champion.


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 May 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Yo creo que Benzema este año se ha beneficiado de la forma de jugar del equipo y de que por fin Vini ha espabilado. De hecho, todo el equipo se ha beneficiado de jugar más atrás para ser tú el que salga al contragolpe y no al revés. Con ZZ intentaban marear el balón, el equipo contrario se replegaba tranquilamente, la perdían, y luego a ver quién era el listo que bajaba. Cuesta más correr para bajar a defender que para subir a atacar. Claro que a Benzema, que ya es historia del club, no le puede quedar mucho más y menos a este nivel. Por eso yo quería a Halaand, pero eso es otra historia.
> 
> La CMK no es que estén acabados todos, pero lo que no puede ser es que jueguen los tres a la vez. Así no tienes el control de casi ningún partido y ha ocurrido en la liga. Lo que pasa es que si luego el rival no marca porque son malos hasta terminas ganando. Por lo menos ahora al meter a Valverde mejora algo, claro. Pero ante equipos muy gordos no llega.
> 
> ...



Nadie ha ganado 5 ligas seguidas, solo aquel equipo.
En el Madrid cualquiera será despellejado, en Madrid hay mucho anti, eso no ocurre en el resto de ciudades. La cuestión es tener un entrenador que les de capotazos, caso Zidane y sobre todo Carletto, que pasa de ellos y se nota, la temple y la tranquilidad que tiene a estas altura es tremenda.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (7 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Roncero es repugnante y una vergüenza para el Madric.
> 
> Hablar de señorío y de Roncero ... Hubiera sido bueno que en las conversaciones que sacaron de Florentino hubiera hablado de Roncero, hubiera sido buenísimo, hubiera dicho un simple "no hablo mal de retrasados".



Yo creo recordar que algun comentario si que habia hecho sobre Roncero.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (7 May 2022)

A mi lo del pasillo me parece una chorrada pasada de moda.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (7 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si en lo personal Halaand tiene mucho carácter, tipo Ibra? No sigo a ese chico pero tiene cara y expresividad de ser alguien muy temperamental y apasionado, y ese perfil nunca funciona con Pep. Ese entrenador sólo rinde con jugadores sumisos y sin autonomía, dispuestos a hacer exactamente lo que él les pida. Puede que acabe con Haaland tan mal como acabó con Etoo o Ibra.



Yo lo que pienso es que a Haaland le vendria mucho mejor el estilo del Madrid que el del City.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (7 May 2022)

xD

Y además os van a ganar ... para salvar la temporada y tal.


----------



## Silluzollope (7 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El tortuga viene, pero me da que hasta después de la final de champiñones, no dicen nada, y hasta Julio no se va a presentar lógicamente. Son ellos los que anunciaran, ya lo han dicho, el Madrid no va a decir ni mu.



No lo va a decir hasta que no pasen los partidos de selecciones de Junio. Lo dirá una vez este de vacaciones y no tenga prensa persiguiéndole ni obligación de volver a pisar Paris.


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 May 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> No lo va a decir hasta que no pasen los partidos de selecciones de Junio. Lo dirá una vez este de vacaciones y no tenga prensa persiguiéndole ni obligación de volver a pisar Paris.



BIen visto, como no le hago mucho caso al tema de las selecciones, pero quizás lo diga antes, digo quiza´s porque para entonces se habrá trasladado ya.


----------



## Silluzollope (7 May 2022)

Que sabemos, ahora mismo todo lo que rodea a Mbappe son rumores interesados por todas las partes.


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 May 2022)

Querra un prima, en lugar del dinero que le daban a los jeques, pues para el, aunque parece que había un problema con los derechos de imagen.


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 May 2022)

Si, es una situación única para el único jugador que puede hacerlo, como dice IAM madridistas, quizás algún jugador más en el futuro lo haga, claro que solo pocos jugadores pueden hacerlo.


----------



## filets (7 May 2022)

La final se podra ver en el Bernabeu
La mejor opcion para los que no puedan ir a Paris


----------



## filets (7 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Si, es una situación única para el único jugador que puede hacerlo, como dice IAM madridistas, quizás algún jugador más en el futuro lo haga, claro que solo pocos jugadores pueden hacerlo.



Yo creo que va a crear escuela
Espera a finalizar contrato y el jugador se forra literalmente
No me extrañaria que Haaland hiciera lo mismo y que en el futuro lo hagan todos los megacracks


----------



## filets (7 May 2022)

El Real Madrid ni salia en las apuestas al principio de temporada
Lo que es el relato lo tenemos perdido


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (7 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (7 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo creo recordar que algun comentario si que habia hecho sobre Roncero.



Pues sí:

*Los ataques de Florentino Pérez a la prensa: "Hay que ir penalmente a por Tomás Roncero"*


----------



## feps (7 May 2022)

¿Y qué decir del nuevo himno, escrito por el gallego Manuel Jabois? Es una obra de arte.


----------



## Roedr (7 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No ante los moros a los que tienen que rendir cuentas los gestores del PSG ni ante el Gobierno Macron que apoya la deriva sugar-daddy del club. Ante ellos pueden vender que es otro caso Figo, una firma mal dada de la que el jugador no se puede desdecir, pese a que el Psg ha puesto todo de su parte.



joder, la teoría de la relatividad es más fácil de entender que el fichaje de Mbappe.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 May 2022)

Si fuera el far$a les chuparían hasta la polla. Son unos putos acomplejados.


----------



## Paobas (7 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Que facil es dejarse llevar por las tipicas noticas que dice la mierda de la prensa que unicamente pretenden generar polemica .
> 
> Lo primero, es que los socios pagan un abono y no precisamente barato y el espectaculo tiene que estar de acuerdo.
> 
> ...



Claro. Se fueron porque tal vez tenían que trabajar o estar tranquilos en el metro. Pero empata la eliminatoria el Madrid y "casualmente" se les olvidan sus quehaceres y quieren volver. Qué causualidad, oye. Y lo de una puta mierda, bueno, supongo que estarás indignado porque el Madrid pasó la eliminatoria sin un parcial de 23-0 ante posiblemente el mejor equipo del mundo, ¿verdad?


----------



## filets (7 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Que facil es dejarse llevar por las tipicas noticas que dice la mierda de la prensa que unicamente pretenden generar polemica .
> 
> Lo primero, es que los socios pagan un abono y no precisamente barato y el espectaculo tiene que estar de acuerdo.
> 
> ...



Me parece perfecto todo lo que dices
Si alguien se tiene que levantar temprano o le agobian las multitudes que se quede en casa viendolo por la tele y que deje ir a la gente que se queda hasta el final animando


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (7 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> joder, la teoría de la relatividad es más fácil de entender que el fichaje de Mbappe.



Se nota que nunca has tenido que tratar con arabes.


----------



## filets (7 May 2022)

Enorme Alcaraz


----------



## filets (7 May 2022)




----------



## Paobas (7 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Se nota que nunca has tenido que tratar con arabes.



Cuenta más


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 May 2022)

intuyo que mañana el atletico sera mas patetico que nunca
y empezará a soltar patadas y coces a los del madrid como animales encerrados
por eso mas que nunca mañana NO PUEDEN JUGAR ninguno de los titulares empezando por benzema vinicius rodrygo valverde camavinga modric militao carvajal
peroo... veremos las decisiones que toma anceloti....
este es capaz de poner a todos los anteriores

puedo sonar cabron
pero si mañana pone a kroos de titular
y los del atletico le meten una coz que le tuviera 3 semanas lesionado
seria la mejor noticia para el madrid
anceloti solo pone a los mejores en el centro del campo : valverde camavinga , cuando los viejos por la razon que sea no pueden estar


----------



## filets (7 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> intuyo que mañana el atletico sera mas patetico que nunca
> y empezará a soltar patadas y coces a los del madrid como animales encerrados
> por eso mas que nunca mañana NO PUEDEN JUGAR ninguno de los titulares empezando por benzema vinicius rodrygo valverde camavinga modric militao carvajal
> peroo... veremos las decisiones que toma anceloti....
> ...



El Madrid tiene que salir con la CMK + Hazard + Bale + Isco + Marcelo + Mariano + Asensio


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (7 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> El Madrid tiene que salir con la CMK + Hazard + Bale + Isco + Marcelo + Mariano + Asensio



El Madric tendría que salir con los juveniles, a Xavi le puede dar un patatús.

Por cierto, ha salido el jardinero diciendo que el pasillo debería hacerse.

Y tiene razón.


----------



## filets (7 May 2022)

El kalbo indigente mental ha sacado video con las notas del partido



Ya os lo resumo yo. Sí, es justo lo que os imaginabais el City mejores notas. Le ha puesto peor nota a Guardiola que a Ancelotti y ha pedido disculpas porque es que "no le ha quedado mas remedio"


----------



## feps (7 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> El kalbo indigente mental ha sacado video con las notas del partido
> 
> 
> 
> Ya os lo resumo yo. Sí, es justo lo que os imaginabais el City mejores notas. Le ha puesto peor nota a Guardiola que a Ancelotti y ha pedido disculpas porque es que "no le ha quedado mas remedio"



Maldini es una enciclopedia futbolística, pero no tiene ni puta idea del juego. Es muy flojo. Cualquier jugador o entrenador aporta mucho más. El baño que le da Marcos López como comentarista da hasta vergüenza.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (7 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Nadie ha ganado 5 ligas seguidas, solo aquel equipo.
> En el Madrid cualquiera será despellejado, en Madrid hay mucho anti, eso no ocurre en el resto de ciudades. La cuestión es tener un entrenador que les de capotazos, caso Zidane y sobre todo Carletto, que pasa de ellos y se nota, la temple y la tranquilidad que tiene a estas altura es tremenda.



Es que no ya fuera, sino dentro de los madridistas habrá siempre antis, sea quien sea el entrenador. Ya digo, con la quinta del buitre la gente pasaba de la liga ya, y batiendo récord de goles, goleadas continuas, etc. La gente se malacostumbra.

Mira este año; todos más o menos lo tomábamos como un año de transición, a la espera del advenimiento de la gran tortuga que nos haría candidatos a la CL de nuevo. Viene a última hora Ancelotti, que no estaba en ninguna quiniela, así de sopetón. Y nos quedamos con cara de WTF.

La cosa parece que funciona y el barsa nos alegra la primera parte de la liga con sus problemas. Llegamos a la segunda parte de la temporada y se suceden "cositas superchulas". La celebración de la liga, a semanas de terminar fue muy emotiva y la gente estaba muy contenta. Pero el día del City, el sonido ambiente del campo fue espectacular. No sé si estaría la afición tan contenta como después de acabar ese partido nunca. La alegría de cuando recibes algo positivo que no te esperabas.

Así que sí, hay que darle el mérito a Ancelotti y su equipo, Pintus incluido. Con unos resultados así, por mi como si nos entrena hasta los 80 como dice él. Pero sé bien que lo que hoy es blanco mañana puede ser negro, y ese será el momento de hacer un cambio.


----------



## 11kjuan (7 May 2022)

"A por Roncerdo, a por Roncerdo, hay que ir a por Roncerdo"

Me descojono, pero joder con Florentino. Asusta el viejo.


----------



## Roedr (7 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> El Madrid tiene que salir con la CMK + Hazard + Bale + Isco + Marcelo + Mariano + Asensio



hehe


----------



## Roedr (7 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> El kalbo indigente mental ha sacado video con las notas del partido
> 
> 
> 
> Ya os lo resumo yo. Sí, es justo lo que os imaginabais el City mejores notas. Le ha puesto peor nota a Guardiola que a Ancelotti y ha pedido disculpas porque es que "no le ha quedado mas remedio"



Pero por qué os importa lo que diga u opine ese retrasado?. Es como preocuparse por las opiniones de Roncero o Manolete.


----------



## Tubiegah (7 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> "A por Roncerdo, a por Roncerdo, hay que ir a por Roncerdo"
> 
> Me descojono, pero joder con Florentino. Asusta el viejo.



A ver si os creéis que Florencio está ahí en la presidencia del cluc y de acs por ser un venerable anciano

En Villaverde aún le siguen esperando cuando era concejal de la UCD...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> intuyo que mañana el atletico sera mas patetico que nunca
> y empezará a soltar patadas y coces a los del madrid como animales encerrados
> por eso mas que nunca mañana NO PUEDEN JUGAR ninguno de los titulares empezando por benzema vinicius rodrygo valverde camavinga modric militao carvajal
> peroo... veremos las decisiones que toma anceloti....
> ...



En la radio antes decía un oyente que el troleo total sería que el Madrí se hiciera el pasillo a sí mismo.


----------



## xilebo (7 May 2022)

*No dejar de creer nunca*


----------



## Linsecte2000 (7 May 2022)

Al Pool se le escapa la premier. Minuto 75 y 0-1...

Pd. Gol del Pool. 1-1 xd


----------



## Ritalapollera (7 May 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Al Pool se le escapa la premier. Minuto 75 y 0-1...
> 
> Pd. Gol del Pool. 1-1 xd



Gafe acaban de empatar justo 

De todas maneras sólo hay 3 puntosde diferencia. Hay vidilla.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Niels Bohr (7 May 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Al Pool se le escapa la premier. Minuto 75 y 0-1...
> 
> Pd. Gol del Pool. 1-1 xd



Que se joda el Liverpool que ya van de sobrados también contra el Madrid.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 May 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Al Pool se le escapa la premier. Minuto 75 y 0-1...
> 
> Pd. Gol del Pool. 1-1 xd



Como no ganen bye premier.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 May 2022)

El pateti de
muestran una y otra vez que son antideportivos y con un grave complejo de inferioridad con el madrí


----------



## Vikingo2016 (7 May 2022)

Le están robando el partido al Betis. 2 penaltis no pintados . El Rubiales ayudando al Geri


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> El Madrid tiene que salir con la CMK + Hazard + Bale + Isco + Marcelo + Mariano + Asensio



Si el Betis gana hoy el Madrid tendría que salir absolutamente con todo,ya habrá tiempo para descansar hasta la final de la Champions...


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> ¿Y qué decir del nuevo himno, escrito por el gallego Manuel Jabois? Es una obra de arte.



A mi me gusta mucho,era importante un himno que transmitiera grandiosidad y que pudiera cantarse por la grada.

El de las mocitas madrileñas tenía su gracia pero decir que estaba desfasado es poco,y el de placido domingo no conectaba,quizás para la ópera,no puedes tener una estrofa que diga "juegas en verso"


----------



## vurvujo (7 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Como no ganen bye premier.



A ver cómo llega de ánimo mañana el Shitty.
Si tuvieran un Totteham, como hoy el Liverpool, no estaría yo tan seguro que salieran vivos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 May 2022)

Hijodeputa


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si el Betis gana hoy el Madrid tendría que salir absolutamente con todo,ya habrá tiempo para descansar hasta la final de la Champions...



Vale,ya pueden sacar a los del Castilla sin problema...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 May 2022)

Vengador catalán!!! Que pasa!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1050737
> 
> 
> El Real Madrid ni salia en las apuestas al principio de temporada
> Lo que es el relato lo tenemos perdido




Barcelona 8


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 May 2022)

de blanco van


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> intuyo que mañana el atletico sera mas patetico que nunca
> y empezará a soltar patadas y coces a los del madrid como animales encerrados
> por eso mas que nunca mañana NO PUEDEN JUGAR ninguno de los titulares empezando por benzema vinicius rodrygo valverde camavinga modric militao carvajal
> peroo... veremos las decisiones que toma anceloti....
> ...



A kroos? No querran hacerle un favor al madridismo, iran a por Benzema y Vinicius


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 May 2022)

Joder me acabo de comprar un par de latas de cola del Carrefour y no llegan ni de lejos a la hola cola del DIA, 33 céntimos la unidad, en total 66 céntimos a la basura.

No la recomiendo, no es un producto premium.


----------



## feps (7 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A mi me gusta mucho,era importante un himno que transmitiera grandiosidad y que pudiera cantarse por la grada.
> 
> El de las mocitas madrileñas tenía su gracia pero decir que estaba desfasado es poco,y el de placido domingo no conectaba,quizás para la ópera,no puedes tener una estrofa que diga "juegas en verso"



De José María Cano no se podía esperar mucho más. El de Manuel Jabois en cambio es una joya.


----------



## Paobas (7 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Sobre la eliminatoria de champions:
> 
> Creo que este año podemos estar orgullosos de lo conseguido por el equipo. Pese a contar con al menos 5 ex-jugadores inhábiles para esta camiseta (Isco, Jovic, Mariano, Hazard, Marcelo, Bale...) y seguir a la espera de grandes fichajes, hemos disfrutado momentos apasionantes, partidos épicos, remontadas de las que te alegran la semana y un título de liga que por muy devaluado que esté sigue siendo un pedazo de trofeo. Hemos llegado bastante más lejos de lo esperable por lo que hay en plantilla.
> 
> ...



Qué, shur. No era casi imposible??


----------



## Paobas (7 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> A kroos? No querran hacerle un favor al madridismo, iran a por Benzema y Vinicius



Pues que no jueguen ni 2'. El Madrid puede jugar mañana con el Castilla entero y palmar 6-0 si hace falta. Así tienen algo que celebrar los indios esos.


----------



## Silluzollope (7 May 2022)

Mientras tanto, en Narnia, Jordi Alba tras ganar en el minuto 94:



> "Lástima que hemos empezado a ganar tarde. Hemos ido mejorando pero hemos llegado tarde a esta Liga. El Barcelona debe luchar por todo. Ahora el objetivo es quedar segundos para ir a la Supercopa. Ya tenemos la Champions".
> 
> "Como estamos jugando sí le podíamos competir al Madrid. Aun así, ha ganado la Liga el más regular y constante. Se la han llevado merecidamente. El año que viene lucharemos por todos los objetivos. Empezamos de cero el año que viene e intentar ganar la Liga".



Pobre gente


----------



## Paobas (7 May 2022)

Una pregunta al foro: Desearíais ver una final de Champions vs FARZA? Yo, como merengue, digo claramente que no. La sola idea de que vaya mal la final y palmemos me crea acidez estomacal. Aún no he vivido el dolor de palmar una final contra quien sea (cruzo los dedos para que siga la racha), pero que fuera contra el Farza sería un dolor muy muy difícil de curar.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 May 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Mientras tanto, en Narnia, Jordi Alba tras ganar en el minuto 94:
> 
> 
> Pobre gente




ha marcado de bolea y se ha venido arriba el jorge
eso es todo
lo mismo que albes hace poco 
es Narnia 
no hay mas
dentro de dos jornadas estan otra vez en crisis


----------



## Silluzollope (7 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Una pregunta al foro: Desearíais ver una final de Champions vs FARZA? Yo, como merengue, digo claramente que no. La sola idea de que vaya mal la final y palmemos me crea acidez estomacal. Aún no he vivido el dolor de palmar una final contra quien sea (cruzo los dedos para que siga la racha), pero que fuera contra el Farza sería un dolor muy muy difícil de curar.



Ni de coña. Contra el atléti vale porque son el primo mongolito, pero el Barça lejos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Una pregunta al foro: Desearíais ver una final de Champions vs FARZA? Yo, como merengue, digo claramente que no. La sola idea de que vaya mal la final y palmemos me crea acidez estomacal. Aún no he vivido el dolor de palmar una final contra quien sea (cruzo los dedos para que siga la racha), pero que fuera contra el Farza sería un dolor muy muy difícil de curar.



el VARsa Farsa en una final de champions?
a ver macho : hay que venir al foro sobrio


----------



## Niels Bohr (7 May 2022)

4-0 le ha metido el Brighton al United... vaya tela. Y jugaba Cristiano.

El Brighton, que lleva 5 años en la Premier quedando el 15 16 o 17


----------



## xilebo (7 May 2022)

*Militao tampoco le ve el parecido*


----------



## seven up (7 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> El kalbo indigente mental ha sacado video con las notas del partido
> 
> 
> 
> Ya os lo resumo yo. Sí, es justo lo que os imaginabais el City mejores notas. Le ha puesto peor nota a Guardiola que a Ancelotti y ha pedido disculpas porque es que "no le ha quedado mas remedio"



El calvo indigente es un puto fraude, ni se llama Maldini , ni sabe de futbol. Sólo es un puto friki que ha visto muchos partidos pero que es incapaz de razonar lo que ve, por eso la mayor parte de sus predicciones son un fracaso. La prediccion de la Europa League en los cuartos de final donde jugaba el Barca, de 4 partidos no acertó en ninguno el ganador.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (8 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Una pregunta al foro: Desearíais ver una final de Champions vs FARZA? Yo, como merengue, digo claramente que no. La sola idea de que vaya mal la final y palmemos me crea acidez estomacal. Aún no he vivido el dolor de palmar una final contra quien sea (cruzo los dedos para que siga la racha), pero que fuera contra el Farza sería un dolor muy muy difícil de curar.



No es solo eso. Una final a esa altura presta un aire de igualdad a los dos contendientes. Ganando o perdiendo el Real Madrid cedería parte de su aura a un equipo que son lisa y llanamente gentuza.


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Una pregunta al foro: Desearíais ver una final de Champions vs FARZA? Yo, como merengue, digo claramente que no. La sola idea de que vaya mal la final y palmemos me crea acidez estomacal. Aún no he vivido el dolor de palmar una final contra quien sea (cruzo los dedos para que siga la racha), pero que fuera contra el Farza sería un dolor muy muy difícil de curar.



Ya te respondes tú... Si se gana por supuesto,el mejor rival posible,si se pierde sería más doloroso de lo normal...

Ante la incertidumbre cuanto más lejos mejor.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (8 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Una pregunta al foro: Desearíais ver una final de Champions vs FARZA? Yo, como merengue, digo claramente que no. La sola idea de que vaya mal la final y palmemos me crea acidez estomacal. Aún no he vivido el dolor de palmar una final contra quien sea (cruzo los dedos para que siga la racha), pero que fuera contra el Farza sería un dolor muy muy difícil de curar.



Pues yo si, aunque algo me dice que el Farsa va a tardar en volver a jugar una final.


----------



## qbit (8 May 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


>



@Billy Fockabocas


----------



## qbit (8 May 2022)

Klopp, sobre el reparto de entradas. Lo bueno es que lo dice en público, con la repercusión que tiene que lo diga él:









El palo de Klopp a la UEFA que cualquier aficionado al fútbol aplaudirá


El entrenador alemán del Liverpool ha sido muy crítico con la UEFA por el precio y reparto de las entradas de la final de la Champions.



as.com


----------



## qbit (8 May 2022)

Para quien tenga estómago:









Ceferin: "Habrá que preguntar al Madrid cómo lo hace"


El presidente de la UEFA, atiende a As en su despacho de Liubliana, en Eslovenia. Habla de las remontadas del Madrid, de su guerra contra la Superliga...




as.com


----------



## qbit (8 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> https://as.com/futbol/2022/05/06/champions/1651833602_383122.html



"Equivocarse" no es la palabra adecuada. Menudo indeseable.


----------



## qbit (8 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Edito: hay un par de culés que están realmente mal de la cabeza, con un ivel de odio y complejo que flipas... Uno se llama Spider Culé, es un ridículo que va vestido de spiderman (oh qué moderno!), su video sobre el partido es para vomitar. El otro es un indepe trastornado que no sé cómo se llama, hace los videos con su padre viejo y calvo, y los momentos de la remontada es una reacción ridícula nivel dios, hablando de árbitros y corruptelas y chorradas de ese tipo.



Con esos gilipollas no hay que discutir. Lo único que hay que hacer es recomendarles encarecidamente que se pinchen más dosis de la pseudo-vacuna.


----------



## Raul83 (8 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si en lo personal Halaand tiene mucho carácter, tipo Ibra? No sigo a ese chico pero tiene cara y expresividad de ser alguien muy temperamental y apasionado, y ese perfil nunca funciona con Pep. Ese entrenador sólo rinde con jugadores sumisos y sin autonomía, dispuestos a hacer exactamente lo que él les pida. Puede que acabe con Haaland tan mal como acabó con Etoo o Ibra.



Si ficha por el City, lo más probable, ojalá se lesiones siempre y fracase. A lo mejor Guardiola lo quiere para que lo empotre, y ya está.


----------



## Raul83 (8 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El tortuga viene, pero me da que hasta después de la final de champiñones, no dicen nada, y hasta Julio no se va a presentar lógicamente. Son ellos los que anunciaran, ya lo han dicho, el Madrid no va a decir ni mu.



Hasta Julio no será anunciado, por cuadrar fiscalmente con la temporada.


----------



## Raul83 (8 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Si no viene no habra nada que reprocharle. Le estan ofreciendo 200M€ por dos años ¿Tu no firmarias? Porque YO SÍ
> Exigirle que rechace esa oferta y venga al Madrid solo lo puede hacer un megarretrasado
> Es mu facil hablar cuando no es tu dinero



Al final con tanto dinero, se aburriría de la vida y tal vez le traiga más problemas. Problemas famliares, robos, secuestros, covid por coger tanto dinero...


----------



## Raul83 (8 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1050392
> 
> 
> La teoria de que tenemos un pacto con el diablo cada vez toma mas fuerza
> Todo empezo cuando quitamos la cruz del escudo.



JAJAJAJA Sí, vamos...


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 May 2022)

A Yuni Calafat lo conozco de la serie que está en Amazon sobre jugadores del Madrid, h e visto los de Militao, courtais, Rodrigo, Vini, etc. Por fin alguien habló de el, yo hasta esos documentales no tenía ni idea de que siquiera existiera, es raro, con la superinformación que dan del Madrid esos dos medios que dicen que son de Florentino, el Asport y el Torino News, pero como esto, tantísimas cosas, el tema de como son las fichas, las senioirs, etc, solo opinan dicen sus mierdas y pasan el rato.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 May 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> JAJAJAJA Sí, vamos...



¿Cuándo ha quitado el Madrid la cruz del escudo?








Real Madrid CF | Web Oficial del Real Madrid CF


Canal oficial del Real Madrid. Toda la información del Real Madrid con noticias, jugadores, venta de entradas, servicios al socio e información del club.




www.realmadrid.com




Estoy mal de la vista, pero no tanto.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Maldini es una enciclopedia futbolística, pero no tiene ni puta idea del juego. Es muy flojo. Cualquier jugador o entrenador aporta mucho más. El baño que le da Marcos López como comentarista da hasta vergüenza.



    
Explica y razona, el Marcos López, Maldini opina y lo envuelve como la verdad, la absoluta verdad.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder me acabo de comprar un par de latas de cola del Carrefour y no llegan ni de lejos a la hola cola del DIA, 33 céntimos la unidad, en total 66 céntimos a la basura.
> 
> No la recomiendo, no es un producto premium.



La del Dia creo que la hacen en España, me parece que era de Refrescos Iberia, hace muchas marcas blancas.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 May 2022)

seven up dijo:


> El calvo indigente es un puto fraude, ni se llama Maldini , ni sabe de futbol. Sólo es un puto friki que ha visto muchos partidos pero que es incapaz de razonar lo que ve, por eso la mayor parte de sus predicciones son un fracaso. La prediccion de la Europa League en los cuartos de final donde jugaba el Barca, de 4 partidos no acertó en ninguno el ganador.



Lo ha definido perfectamente, es un vendehumos, luego oyes al Marcos López ese y entonces entiendes algo de fútbol.


----------



## Mecanosfera (8 May 2022)

¿Se puede ser más rastrero, acomplejado y resentido que pep? El ADN de este pobre diablo es el de un ególatra amargado incapaz de asumir y encajar sus reiterados fracasos, y se dedica a echar balones fuera. Me recuerda al típico alumno chivato que, cuando le pillan en alguna trastada, te responde con un inoportuno "fulanito también hizo lo mismo". Patético.
En unos años le imagino jubilado y convertido en una loca de los gatos, encerrado en su mansión, olvidado por todos, y viendo en bucle videos de sus dos únicas champions, intentando creer histéricamente que sigue en la época de Messi, Xavi e Iniesta...

Guardiola pica a Mourinho

Por cierto, ¿¿¿quién es la lumbrera de Burbuja a quien se le ocurrió poner publicidad justo encima de la caja de redactar los comentarios??? Esto es insufrible...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (8 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> ¿Se puede ser más rastrero, acomplejado y resentido que pep? El ADN de este pobre diablo es el de un ególatra amargado incapaz de asumir y encajar sus reiterados fracasos, y se dedica a echar balones fuera. Me recuerda al típico alumno chivato que, cuando le pillan en alguna trastada, te responde con un inoportuno "fulanito también hizo lo mismo". Patético.
> En unos años le imagino jubilado y convertido en una loca de los gatos, encerrado en su mansión, olvidado por todos, y viendo en bucle videos de sus dos únicas champions, intentando creer histéricamente que sigue en la época de Messi, Xavi e Iniesta...
> 
> Guardiola pica a Mourinho
> ...



puedes usar brave y adios publicidad

en lo de gaydrola todo de acuerdo :
pocos son tan falsos como ese tipejo :
un homosexual casado con una mujer
un naziSSeparatista adoctrinado en la mentira de la raza distinta y superior , y en el pais de Narnia que jamas en la historia existio
un jugador de futbol que se dopaba
un cinico falso escupe insultos que va de caballero educado
etc etc etc etc..............
es la falsedad hecha calvo


----------



## Schenker (8 May 2022)

Y llegados a este punto, ¿qué rayos van a hacer en el partido de hoy? El Real Madrid no se juega absolutamente nada, y además con una final de Champions en dos semanas. Mientras tanto el atleti va a salir a matar o morir y ya he leído a algún exaltado que ojalá lesionen a alguno del Madrid...

Entre eso y la tontería del pasillo (que me la pela pero molesta) lo que pide el cuerpo es directamente no comparecer, que les den el partido por ganado y que se jodan. Pero supongo que le caería sanción al Madrid ¿no? El único que puede hacer eso impunemente es el barcelona.

También pueden mandar a los juveniles a jugar el partido, aunque también vaya papelón para los pobres.

Desde luego quitar a todos los titulares importantes. Benzema quiere su bota de oro, pero lo primero es el equipo. Que juegue Bale aunque sea con escayola o muletas.


----------



## xilebo (8 May 2022)

*Las reglas las ponen ellos. Siempre.*


----------



## Th89 (8 May 2022)

Directo a mi lista de reproducción. Las lágrimas de estos payasos me alegrarán algún que otro día de mierda


----------



## Lake (8 May 2022)

El Marca hoy insiste tras la "demostración morena" contra el City que no es necesario ningún refuerzo en el centro del campo ; se dan por satisfechos con las carreras de Camavinga y los remates de Rodrigo . Relevo garantizado , dicen .
Ni se les pasa por la cabeza que un poco de neuronas en el equipo no vendrían nada mal , ahora que Kroos está amortizado y Modric próximo a ello .


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 May 2022)

Lake dijo:


> El Marca hoy insiste tras la "demostración morena" contra el City que no es necesario ningún refuerzo en el centro del campo ; se dan por satisfechos con las carreras de Camavinga y los remates de Rodrigo . Relevo garantizado , dícen .
> Ni se les pasa por la cabeza que un poco de neuronas en el equipo no vendrían nada mal , ahora que Kroos está amortizado y Modric próximo a ello .



Afortunadamente Torino news no pinta nada en el Madrid, ese equipo que no tiene entrenador, ni director técnico, ni secretaria técnica, ni cantera, ni na de na, pero luego gana, en fin. Lo gracioso fue el año pasado cuando ficharon en el último día a Camavinga y no lo olieron.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Lo ha definido perfectamente, es un vendehumos, luego oyes al Marcos López ese y entonces entiendes algo de fútbol.



Entre otras cosas porque Marcos sí ha estado dentro de clubes (con Luis Enrique en la Roma por ejemplo) y Maldini no.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> ¿Se puede ser más rastrero, acomplejado y resentido que pep? El ADN de este pobre diablo es el de un ególatra amargado incapaz de asumir y encajar sus reiterados fracasos, y se dedica a echar balones fuera. Me recuerda al típico alumno chivato que, cuando le pillan en alguna trastada, te responde con un inoportuno "fulanito también hizo lo mismo". Patético.
> En unos años le imagino jubilado y convertido en una loca de los gatos, encerrado en su mansión, olvidado por todos, y viendo en bucle videos de sus dos únicas champions, intentando creer histéricamente que sigue en la época de Messi, Xavi e Iniesta...
> 
> Guardiola pica a Mourinho
> ...



Calvopez es insaciable.


----------



## Edu.R (8 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Directo a mi lista de reproducción. Las lágrimas de estos payasos me alegrarán algún que otro día de mierda



Me da mucha pena generar tanta desesperación y tristeza. Yo si fuese anti y tuviese que sufrir esto, me costaría mucho soportarlo. Debe de ser una importencia tremenda. Generarte un sufrimiento absurdo.

Independientemente de como acabe el torneo, creo que lo que han hecho equipo y Bernabeu en estos dos meses ha dejado mucho poso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Directo a mi lista de reproducción. Las lágrimas de estos payasos me alegrarán algún que otro día de mierda



Qué paja ha caído. La tipa podría haber enseñado las tetas ya que se ponía.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Me da mucha pena generar tanta desesperación y tristeza. Yo si fuese anti y tuviese que sufrir esto, me costaría mucho soportarlo. Debe de ser una importencia tremenda. Generarte un sufrimiento absurdo.
> 
> Independientemente de como acabe el torneo, creo que lo que han hecho equipo y Bernabeu en estos dos meses ha dejado mucho poso.



El madrí este año ha creado miles y miles de nuevos aficionados y de antis.


----------



## 11kjuan (8 May 2022)

Juan Padrós



Gracias Lincoln por fundar el real Madrid.
Tu asesinato no quedará impune.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Me da mucha pena generar tanta desesperación y tristeza. Yo si fuese anti y tuviese que sufrir esto, me costaría mucho soportarlo. Debe de ser una importencia tremenda. Generarte un sufrimiento absurdo.
> 
> Independientemente de como acabe el torneo, creo que lo que han hecho equipo y Bernabeu en estos dos meses ha dejado mucho poso.



Yo no entiendo esto, ponerte a ver un partido a ver si pierde otro equipo, y si pierde es mi alegría, aunque mi equipo esté arruinado, sigo sin entenderlo. Además, no solo un partido, es otro tras otro, y ahora esperando que no ganen la final, este tiene que ser el adn catalán, ese señorio sin par.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 May 2022)

El mayor farfollas papasfritas del chiringuito, que ya es decir. Supercarrrasco, el tipo se cree que los de mi época no nos acordamos del tuercebotas que era, algunos jovenes se creeran que era un fenómeno.


----------



## Schenker (8 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Yo no entiendo esto, ponerte a ver un partido a ver si pierde otro equipo, y si pierde es mi alegría, aunque mi equipo esté arruinado, sigo sin entenderlo. Además, no solo un partido, es otro tras otro, y ahora esperando que no ganen la final, este tiene que ser el adn catalán, ese señorio sin par.



Es una actitud de equipos segundones, mediocres y con complejo de inferioridad. Los aficionados del barcelona el año que ganó los seis títulos estaban más pendientes de joder al Madrid que de disfrutar de lo ganado.

El viernes oía yo en la radio lo del derbi de hoy y que el Madrid tenía que salir a ganar para joder la clasificación al atleti. Para nada, es lo que digo, un pensamiento de equipo mediocre. El Madrid ya tiene la Liga en su vitrina y tiene que pensar en la final de Champions. El atleti que disfrute de su cuarta posición y del no-pasillo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 May 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> Es una actitud de equipos segundones, mediocres y con complejo de inferioridad. Los aficionados del barcelona el año que ganó los seis títulos estaban más pendientes de joder al Madrid que de disfrutar de lo ganado.
> 
> El viernes oía yo en la radio lo del derbi de hoy y que el Madrid tenía que salir a ganar para joder la clasificación al atleti. Para nada, es lo que digo, un pensamiento de equipo mediocre. El Madrid ya tiene la Liga en su vitrina y tiene que pensar en la final de Champions. El atleti que disfrute de su cuarta posición y del no-pasillo.



Luego dicen que el aficionado del Madrid es chulo y prepotente, porque les jode que pasamos de ellos como de la mierda. YA que nombra al patético, un club que sigue dandole bola a delincuentes del frente atlético, que se reunen jugadores y entrenador con esa chusma, pero chiss, los periolistos calladitos.


----------



## 11kjuan (8 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El mayor farfollas papasfritas del chiringuito, que ya es decir. Supercarrrasco, el tipo se cree que los de mi época no nos acordamos del tuercebotas que era, algunos jovenes se creeran que era un fenómeno.



Joder, vaya puff de pavo. Integrante de aquel barca de mierda que llegó a la final de Copa Europa en Sevilla contra el Steaua de Bucarest y que la perdió en penales sin marcar ninguno.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Joder, vaya puff de pavo. Integrante de aquel barca de mierda que llegó a la final de Copa Europa en Sevilla contra el Steaua de Bucarest y que la perdió en penales sin marcar ninguno.



Y dice que es mejor que Vinicius, habría que comparar a Vinicius cuando el tenía 21 años. Es que es un enfermo mental, rastrero, envidioso y mala persona, en Oviedo como entrenador dejó un gran recuerdo, buscarlo por la red, le van a realizar un monumento, si, de los buenos.


----------



## Edu.R (8 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Yo no entiendo esto, ponerte a ver un partido a ver si pierde otro equipo, y si pierde es mi alegría, aunque mi equipo esté arruinado, sigo sin entenderlo. Además, no solo un partido, es otro tras otro, y ahora esperando que no ganen la final, este tiene que ser el adn catalán, ese señorio sin par.



Yo lo puedo entender si mi equipo necesita la derrota para ganar. Si me estoy jugando la Liga contra el Barcelona, obviamente quiero que el Barcelona pierda.

Pero en una competición donde ya estoy eliminado, honestamente, puedo preferir que gane uno u otro, nada más. 

Hoy por ejemplo hay derbi, si el Atleti lo gana, saldrán los colchoneros a soltar cosas del tipo: "Que se enteren los vikingos quien manda en la capital y cosas asi", cuando para nosotros es bastante irrelevante. Obviamente si ganas mejor, pero si no, pues ya está. Nosotros vamos a ser 1º y ellos la Champions virtualmente la tienen, porque el Betis claramente ha desconectado después de ganar la Copa. Tienen su título y la plaza para Europa segura.

Fue como el Clásico. El Real Madrid tenía claro que era absurdo dejarse fuerzas ese día, prefiere regalar un poco de prestigio a corto plazo que no un título. El de Liga, y quizás el de Champions. Ese partido sales a tope, que no te garantiza nada, y para que. Lo de la autogestión lleva funcionando en el equipo desde hace más de un lustro, y al final como da títulos, para que lo vas a cambiar.

Ahora vamos a ver al Real Madrid sestear, es probable que hasta el Levante o el Cádiz nos ganen, pero está claro donde están puestas las fichas.


----------



## Roedr (8 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El mayor farfollas papasfritas del chiringuito, que ya es decir. Supercarrrasco, el tipo se cree que los de mi época no nos acordamos del tuercebotas que era, algunos jovenes se creeran que era un fenómeno.



No entiendo como sigue en el Chiringo. Entre lo mal que razona, lo aburrido, y mal propagandista que es seguro que baja la audiencia.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo lo puedo entender si mi equipo necesita la derrota para ganar. Si me estoy jugando la Liga contra el Barcelona, obviamente quiero que el Barcelona pierda.
> 
> Pero en una competición donde ya estoy eliminado, honestamente, puedo preferir que gane uno u otro, nada más.
> 
> ...



Pienso igual, yo recuerdo la época que ganaban títulos sin parar con Messi y pasaba de verlos, etc, bueno, es que siempre he pasado, me interesa el Madrid y punto. Y uno tienen que jugar según sus intereses, lógicamente, no a las chorradas de los periolistos de turno.


----------



## Rotto2 (8 May 2022)

Lake dijo:


> El Marca hoy insiste tras la "demostración morena" contra el City que no es necesario ningún refuerzo en el centro del campo ; se dan por satisfechos con las carreras de Camavinga y los remates de Rodrigo . Relevo garantizado , dicen .
> Ni se les pasa por la cabeza que un poco de neuronas en el equipo no vendrían nada mal , ahora que Kroos está amortizado y Modric próximo a ello .



Si no vinieran Mbappé ni Haaland se debería aprovechar para reforzar todo el equipo que es una puta mierda de plantilla que milagrosamente tiene al mejor entrenador de la historia del fútbol y del Madrid y le ha sacado brutal rendimiento.

Aguantar otro año a CMK es un error, tiene que irse los tres de una puta vez y aprovechar que Feicius tuvo 3 meses buenos para venderlo bien y a Rodrigo lo mismo. Puerta y patada en el culo los dos inútiles que no sirven para el Madrid ni remotamente aunque los palilleros desdentaos follaentrenadores digan que son buenísimos. Precisamente todo lo que diga ese sector piperocuñao sin estudios del Madrid es la referencia para hacer lo contrario.

Cuando el equipo la vuelva a cagar el año que viene y esté fuera de la liga en diciembre y fuera de la champions en marzo por ser una mierda de plantilla, le echarán la culpa al entrenador mejor del mundo o su sustituto que será buenísimo pero le insultarán igual.

Renovar plantilla ya o morir. Y si no vienen el parisino y el noruego se nos cae la pasta de los bolsillos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No entiendo como sigue en el Chiringo. Entre lo mal que razona, lo aburrido, y mal propagandista que es seguro que baja la audiencia.



HOmbre, el chiringo es una mierda en cuanto a contenido de fútbol, yo lo veo a veces por youtube para reirme de las imbecilidades que dicen, para que no se me olvide quienes son los periolistos y como la gente hace personajes para vivir, aunque ya no se donde termina el personaje y la realidad. Soria, Jota Jorge, Lobucho Carascucho, etc, son patéticos, se les nota envida y rabia como ningunos. EN el otro lado al menos algunos hablan en condiciones, d elos que más para mi, José Luis Sánchez, Roncero no me gusta nada y considero que al Madrid como institución no le hace ningún favor.

¿alguienha visto que han dicho de los audios de la corrupción Rubiales-Piqué? pues nada, si es de Roures, el que da las imágenes y avalista del presidente del Barcelona, este fútbol español es corrupto, con una prensa vomitiva. Luego ves en el extranjero como si valoran en general el tener el palmarés europeo que tiene.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Si no vinieran Mbappé ni Haaland se debería aprovechar para reforzar todo el equipo que es una puta mierda de plantilla que milagrosamente tiene al mejor entrenador de la historia del fútbol y del Madrid y le ha sacado brutal rendimiento.
> 
> Aguantar otro año a CMK es un error, tiene que irse los tres de una puta vez y aprovechar que Feicius tuvo 3 meses buenos para venderlo bien y a Rodrigo lo mismo. Puerta y patada en el culo los dos inútiles que no sirven para el Madrid ni remotamente aunque los palilleros desdentaos follaentrenadores digan que son buenísimos. Precisamente todo lo que diga ese sector piperocuñao sin estudios del Madrid es la referencia para hacer lo contrario.
> 
> ...



Con una mierda de planltilla tu no ganas, dejaros de historias. En el Madrid los entrenadores que adaptan la táctica a los jugadores que hay son los que más resultado dan. Afortunadamente a los aficionados no nos hacen ni puta caso, ni ti ni a mi, porque en dos años arruinabamos el club.
Ese comentario lo llevo oyendo años y años, los cuñaos de bar de fichar y fichar, como si gastarse 200 millones todos los años se hace sin problemas, menos mal que somos eso, AFICIONADOS, pero de fútbol, no tenemos NI PUTA IDEA, y de gestionar un club, menos aún.


----------



## Rotto2 (8 May 2022)

Los chándales apretados del Barsa les están dejando en evidencia.


----------



## Rotto2 (8 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Con una mierda de planltilla tu no ganas, dejaros de historias. En el Madrid los entrenadores que adaptan la táctica a los jugadores que hay son los que más resultado dan. Afortunadamente a los aficionados no nos hacen ni puta caso, ni ti ni a mi, porque en dos años arruinabamos el club.
> Ese comentario lo llevo oyendo años y años, los cuñaos de bar de fichar y fichar, como si gastarse 200 millones todos los años se hace sin problemas, menos mal que somos eso, AFICIONADOS, pero de fútbol, no tenemos NI PUTA IDEA, y de gestionar un club, menos aún.



Al ignore el palillero de bar.


----------



## filets (8 May 2022)

JAJAJAJAJA
Universo para lelos


----------



## Rotto2 (8 May 2022)

Nadie ha querido darles la noticia.


----------



## Chichimango (8 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Directo a mi lista de reproducción. Las lágrimas de estos payasos me alegrarán algún que otro día de mierda



El vídeo es buenísimo. Había visto algunas reacciones por separado, pero todas juntas son una puta maravilla.

Les tenemos comida la moral, a ellos y a media Europa.


----------



## filets (8 May 2022)

Guardiola diciendo "es que atacan con 5. eso no vale"


----------



## Rotto2 (8 May 2022)

Los catalanes son ultrapaletos, fuera de España solo hacen el ridículo. Guardiola da putta vergüenza ajena de lo gañán paletomoderno que es. Por su culpa se ríen de España, nos deja mal a todos.


----------



## Chichimango (8 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Yo no entiendo esto, ponerte a ver un partido a ver si pierde otro equipo, y si pierde es mi alegría, aunque mi equipo esté arruinado, sigo sin entenderlo. Además, no solo un partido, es otro tras otro, y ahora esperando que no ganen la final, este tiene que ser el adn catalán, ese señorio sin par.



Casi todos los que salen en ese vídeo son _streamers_, _youtubers_ o como cojones se llamen. Sufrir es parte del espectáculo, saben que bastantes de los que les ven son madridistas y tienen que darles carnaza. Aunque las reacciones son auténticas, hay un interés económico detrás. 

Es un poco como lo de Jota Jordi o Soria en el Chiringuito: sufren de verdad pero cuando les pasan la nómina el dolor se atenúa.


----------



## Gorrión (8 May 2022)

Lake dijo:


> El Marca hoy insiste tras la "demostración morena" contra el City que no es necesario ningún refuerzo en el centro del campo ; se dan por satisfechos con las carreras de Camavinga y los remates de Rodrigo . Relevo garantizado , dicen .
> Ni se les pasa por la cabeza que un poco de neuronas en el equipo no vendrían nada mal , ahora que Kroos está amortizado y Modric próximo a ello .



Esos hijos de satanás hace muchos años que no tienen ningún poder en la confección de la plantilla, así que no preocuparse.

Que se jodan esos antimadridistas, les queda mucha mierda por tragar.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Guardiola diciendo "es que atacan con 5. eso no vale"



Si ha dicho eso, es que es un mediocre como entrenador. Esto es como un video que de la chavineta, el movia fichas en un tablero y siempre ganaba, siempre tenia superioridad, el muchacho se le olvida que enfrente, hay un rival. ES como decía Bruce Lee, un ladrillo no te devuelve el golpe. Como dijo Marcos López, muy buen Pep, pero en la ida deja aun tio solo con Vinicius en el centro del campo, sin ayuda, con 3-1 para que le puedan hacer una carrera y desbordarlo. Pero claro, aquí el genio es Pep, simplemente porque tiene estilo, Carleto es un cretino que no sabe de nada, Zidane un tuercebotas, ganan por flor. Esa es la explicacióni que dan, que ganan por flor, así ocultan su envidia, su mediocridad y el desconcimiento del juego. Se les olvida que en el fútbol unas veces se acierta y otras no, que los jugadores son los protagonistas y que noses ciencia, es fútbol. Sigue siin ganar una champions fuera del BArcelona con millonadas gastadas pero pasa a la historia por el estilo, porque ha inentado no se sabe que pollas y otros ganan pero ,eh, son unos alineadores, unos inútiles y ganan por suerte.
Pues visto lo visto, que sigan así, unos marcando la "historia" en sus mentes y otros ganando.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Casi todos los que salen en ese vídeo son _streamers_, _youtubers_ o como cojones se llamen. Sufrir es parte del espectáculo, saben que bastantes de los que les ven son madridistas y tienen que darles carnaza. Aunque las reacciones son auténticas, hay un interés económico detrás.
> 
> Es un poco como lo de Jota Jordi o Soria en el Chiringuito: sufren de verdad pero cuando les pasan la nómina el dolor se atenúa.



YO siempre tengo la duda donde termina el personaje y donde la persona.


----------



## feps (8 May 2022)

Adiós a Tchouaméni. Todo apunta a que se va a la Premier porque el Madrid quiere que espere otro añito. Cagada bien gorda del club teniendo a la CMK en las últimas.









Tchouaméni ya sabe que para jugar en el Real Madrid deberá esperar


El Real Madrid lleva meses siguiendo a Aurélien Tchouaméni. Incluso, emisarios del club blanco han estado en Mónaco realizando esa labor de campo y de aproximación que diez meses a




www.marca.com


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Adiós a Tchouaméni. Todo apunta a que se va a la Premier porque el Madrid quiere que espere otro añito. Cagada bien gorda del club teniendo a la CMK en las últimas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para fiarse del marca para saber la realidad, además de que el club sigue a muchos jugadores. Si el Madrid estuviese en manos del marca ya estaba en la ruina, y no será rescatado como el polacona.


----------



## xilebo (8 May 2022)

*Ancelotti opta por oxigenar a la plantilla en el derbi*

*Ancelotti* anticipa que *Lunin* será titular en el *Wanda Metropolitano*. Será el debut del portero ucraniano en un partido de *Liga* con el *Madrid*. El *Cholo* ha probado distintos esquemas.


----------



## Edge2 (8 May 2022)

Hoy le toca al aleti, lo entendeis, verdad?


----------



## Rotto2 (8 May 2022)

El Madrid debería salir con el Castilla y retirarse sin jugar.

Qué gentuza son. Todos los fracasados y resentidos de Madrid se hacen del Atleti porque es su rollo.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (8 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Guardiola diciendo "es que atacan con 5. eso no vale"



Qué grande! jajaja 

Eso no se vale, juego revuelto, no se vale atacar con tácticas de la prehistoria...


Estos días han sido espléndidos en este tipo de documentos gráficos. Es un no parar. Ya os dije que estas remontadas quedarán para la historia. Las de los años 80 no las veía ni la décima parte de gente, no existían los medios de ahora. De hecho ni siquiera eran televisadas muchas veces. Las de ahora las puede ver un beduino en el medio del desierto o un esquimal.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 May 2022)

Ves las imágenes, y son cara de derrotados con el 2-1, en esos momentos estaban empatados, no estaban eliminados, bueno, con el 1-1 ya pusieron esa cara, tanto técnico, tanta sabiduría, a ver si es que el entrenador era el máximo acojonado y lo ha transmitido a los jugadores.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (8 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Hoy le toca al aleti, lo entendeis, verdad?



Me gustaría echarme unas risas con el Madric, con lo del Barça no pude al ser perico, pero con el Pateti habrá que echarlas.

A ver si cae un 6-0 y de paso el Liverpool estudia el partido y aplica lo que vea allí ...


----------



## Vikingo2016 (8 May 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> 4-0 le ha metido el Brighton al United... vaya tela. Y jugaba Cristiano.
> 
> El Brighton, que lleva 5 años en la Premier quedando el 15 16 o 17



Han podido ser 6-0. Han fallado goles y tiros al palo.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (8 May 2022)

seven up dijo:


> El calvo indigente es un puto fraude, ni se llama Maldini , ni sabe de futbol. Sólo es un puto friki que ha visto muchos partidos pero que es incapaz de razonar lo que ve, por eso la mayor parte de sus predicciones son un fracaso. La prediccion de la Europa League en los cuartos de final donde jugaba el Barca, de 4 partidos no acertó en ninguno el ganador.



Pon el video donde hace pronóstico y luego hace ridículo.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (8 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Para fiarse del marca para saber la realidad, además de que el club sigue a muchos jugadores. Si el Madrid estuviese en manos del marca ya estaba en la ruina, y no será rescatado como el polacona.



Tranquilosss.

Esto forma parte del mete-saca al que nos somete la prensa de forma continua. 

Según esto: no viene Mbappe que sucumbe a la oferta del jeque. No viene Halaand que va pal city porque allí está el Yoda de los entrenadores. No viene ahora Tchouaméni porque no quiere esperar...

Ni tanto ni tan calvo. Ni van a venir todos sobre los que se ha hablado, ni tampoco me creo que no venga ninguno. A lo mejor acaba viniendo uno del que nadie ha dicho nada hasta ahora y se enteran un par de días antes de que lo presenten, como lo de Ancelotti.

Lo importante es tener dinero para poder traer a alguien. 

A mi sí que me parece que hace falta reforzar el medio del campo, pero bueno...


----------



## feps (8 May 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Tranquilosss.
> 
> Esto forma parte del mete-saca al que nos somete la prensa de forma continua.
> 
> ...



Mbappe viene. Un central top, tipo Rüdiger, probablemente también. La gran incógnita es Tchouaméni. En junio, cuando acabe la temporada, saldremos de dudas. Creo que Floren no está dispuesto a tirar la casa por la ventana, para no acabar como la Xavineta, eufórica tras ganar al colosal Betis.

Por cierto, creo que Haaland nunca fue una opción factible porque a Floren no le gustan los representantes demasiado chulescos. Que se lo pregunten a Ramos.


----------



## fachacine (8 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo creo recordar que algun comentario si que habia hecho sobre Roncero.



En este video se ve claramente el desprecio y el asco nada disimulado que Su Florentineza siente por Roncero:


----------



## fachacine (8 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Qué paja ha caído. La tipa podría haber enseñado las tetas ya que se ponía.



Joder a la gordita madridista yo le daba mandanga


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Joder a la gordita madridista yo le daba mandanga



Tiene que cabalgar bien.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (8 May 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (8 May 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (8 May 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Tranquilosss.
> 
> Esto forma parte del mete-saca al que nos somete la prensa de forma continua.
> 
> ...



Si quieres informarte mirate a la gente d eyoutube, IAM madridista, Alvarez de Mom, etc, han salido ya gente que siguen, etc. Además de que puede ocurrir como con Camavinga, no se enteró ni Dios. De todas formas este es un equipo que NO puede permitirse el lujo de ampliar capital o de deber 1500 millones de euros y no pasar nada.


----------



## filets (8 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Joder a la gordita madridista yo le daba mandanga





̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Tiene que cabalgar bien.





filets dijo:


> a mi me poner mucho la novia de MANCUER
> 
> quiero hacerle un gang bang a pelo con todos los foreros de este hilo



ya lo dije yo


----------



## pepitoburbujas (8 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Mbappe viene. Un central top, tipo Rüdiger, probablemente también. La gran incógnita es Tchouaméni. En junio, cuando acabe la temporada, saldremos de dudas. Creo que Floren no está dispuesto a tirar la casa por la ventana, para no acabar como la Xavineta, eufórica tras ganar al colosal Betis.
> 
> Por cierto, creo que Haaland nunca fue una opción factible porque a Floren no le gustan los representantes demasiado chulescos. Que se lo pregunten a Ramos.



Rüdiger tiene pinta de que viene fijo. Acaba contrato, buen central...blanco () y en botella.

Me parece bien que no se tire la casa por la ventana, ni cuando las cosas van bien ni cuando van mal. Y si alguno pide cantidades desorbitadas pues no ceder tampoco. 

Sobre Halaand decía en un video Á. de Mon que le había llegado una información pero que no iba a decir nada sin haber contrastado más o algo así. Yo creo que interesar sí que interesa, aunque es mucho dinero a la vez. Benzema ha hecho un pacto con el diablo o algo esta temporada, pero me sorprendería que pudiera repetir su rendimiento para la próxima, no digo ya para las siguientes.

O sea que un delantero centro es necesario. Con la cmk lo mismo. Más que exprimidos están y no sé ni cómo sacamos partidos adelante con ellos este año. Pero esperar que un aaaaaño más sean la columna vertebral del equipo es demasiado. Isco se irá, Asensio igual no renueva o lo venden...no parece que quede muy sobrado el centro del campo...Se te lesiona Camavinga, Valverde (que ya estuvo lesionado), o alguno de la CMK y te quedas en bragas.

Pienso que habría que aprovechar el aura que se ha creado este año con las remontadas para atraer a algún jugador de los buenos. Eso sí, desde el club tiene que haber hermetismo total hasta que acabe la temporada, no hay que distraerse del gran objetivo ahora, que no es otro que la copita linda y deseada.


----------



## Paobas (8 May 2022)

Conforeros, sois más madridistas o anticulés? A mí me cuesta responder a eso.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Conforeros, sois más madridistas o anticulés? A mí me cuesta responder a eso.



Yo soy madridista, el club cagalán no me interesa, es un club que demuestra una miseria humana que aleja a cualquier persona decente.


----------



## Edu.R (8 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Conforeros, sois más madridistas o anticulés? A mí me cuesta responder a eso.



Muy madridista.

Mi reciente antibarcelonismo (Que es provisional, con el tiempo irá a menos) viene por haber utilizado al FC Barcelona con fines políticos y por habernos vendido a todos que tenían un módelo y una idea superior a todas las demás, cuando era mentira.

Es decir, el asquito que le he cogido al FC Barcelona es porque lo que hacen ellos siempre está bien y es fruto del trabajo y la planificación. Y lo que hacen los demás, está mal y es fruto de la suerte. Cuando dejen de ganar con frecuencia y los demás si que lo sigan haciendo, se caerá el discurso, y se darán cuenta de que esos 8-10 años tan fabulosos que tuvieron fueron la excepción, y no la nueva normalidad.

De momento en las últimas 3 temporadas: 1 Copa del Rey. Esto gracias a su estilo y a su trabajo, que es el mejor de todos. Las 2 Ligas del Real Madrid, las 2 Supercopas y veremos si una Champions, eso es solo producto de la suerte. Bueno, y los árbitros, claro.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (8 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Ancelotti opta por oxigenar a la plantilla en el derbi*
> 
> *Ancelotti* anticipa que *Lunin* será titular en el *Wanda Metropolitano*. Será el debut del portero ucraniano en un partido de *Liga* con el *Madrid*. El *Cholo* ha probado distintos esquemas.





Edge2 dijo:


> Hoy le toca al aleti, lo entendeis, verdad?



Carletto tiene hoy dos opciones sestear, o tomarse el partido como un ensayo de la final, en la que el Atlético haría de Liverpool. Yo haría lo segundo, el calendario no da otra oportunidad para enfrentarse a u rivales de nivel.


----------



## 4motion (8 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Adiós a Tchouaméni. Todo apunta a que se va a la Premier porque el Madrid quiere que espere otro añito. Cagada bien gorda del club teniendo a la CMK en las últimas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por conservar un TDI averiado como kroos?

Que son gilipollas? 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Paobas (8 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Yo soy madridista, el club cagalán no me interesa, es un club que demuestra una miseria humana que aleja a cualquier persona decente.



Un buen madridista debe ser anticulé


----------



## Paobas (8 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Muy madridista.
> 
> Mi reciente antibarcelonismo (Que es provisional, con el tiempo irá a menos) viene por haber utilizado al FC Barcelona con fines políticos y por habernos vendido a todos que tenían un módelo y una idea superior a todas las demás, cuando era mentira.
> 
> ...



Si no eres anticulé, no eres un merengue completo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Un buen madridista debe ser anticulé



Una persona lista debe interesarse por cuestiones que merecen la pena, no por la miseria de los demás. El patetismo, la envidia, etc no ayudan en la vida, que se la queden ellos. Así es el Madrid, se preocupa por si mismo, no por los demás, los demás que tenga envidian es su problema, y si ladran, que se jodan.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Un buen madridista debe ser anticulé



NO reparta carnet de madridistas, que parece del Barcelona. Que cada uno lo sienta como le salga los huevos, faltaría más. Para hablar en boca de los madridistas ya están los periolistos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (8 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> En este video se ve claramente el desprecio y el asco nada disimulado que Su Florentineza siente por Roncero:



Florentino pasara a la historia como un gran presidente a la altura de Bernabeu, pero lo que resulta evidente es que no admite la critica de ninguna clase, por eso solo se siente comodo cuando se rodea de palmeros y aduladores. Roncero, a mi no me cae ni bien ni mal, pero desde luego a pesar de ser mas un forofo que un periodista, y de que el roncerismo solo vale basicamente para echarse unas risas, al menos no es un descarado correveidile de Florentino como Pedrerol.


----------



## Th89 (8 May 2022)

El asco de Flo a Roncero vendrá porque trabaja donde trabaja, desconozco el génesis de todo, pero siempre los de Prisa le han tenido en la mirilla, es vox populi que querían un presidente pelele (lo tuvieron con Calderón), de hecho, fue Inda, como delfín de Floren, siendo director de Marca, el que se lo cargó. Después a su vuelta les quitó todo el cachondeo del merchandising de colección que sacaban de vez en cuando y demás y fue la estocada final.

En cuanto a ser más anticulerdo o madridista, los cerdos no podrían importarme menos. Iré siempre con su rival y quiero que pierdan hasta en el parchís, pero no me va la vida como a los gilipollas de los vídeos.


----------



## Mecanosfera (8 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Por conservar un TDI averiado como kroos?
> 
> Que son gilipollas?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Me gusta que el Madrid no se arrastre por nadie: si un jugador prefiere otra cosa, nada de rencores. Que venga únicamente quien busque algo más que dinero. De hecho ante Mbappe nos hemos arrastrado demasiado y si al final no viene nuestra imagen queda dañada.
Del mismo modo que hay una maldición gitana por la que nadie puede dar por muerto al Madrid en Champions, hay otra por la que todos los que rechazan al Madrid por dinero no se comen un comino el resto de sus carreras .


----------



## Mecanosfera (8 May 2022)

Ya hay 11 para hoy, rotaciones pero algo aburridete. A ver qué tal esa delantera lowcost sin Karim ni vini.


----------



## cebollo (8 May 2022)

Lunin, Vallejo y Mariano contra el Aleti, me parece bien. 

Ojo al Liverpool que tienen difícil la liga y la final de copa es contra el Chelsea. Pueden llegar a París en espiral fracatriste.


----------



## Paobas (8 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Una persona lista debe interesarse por cuestiones que merecen la pena, no por la miseria de los demás. El patetismo, la envidia, etc no ayudan en la vida, que se la queden ellos. Así es el Madrid, se preocupa por si mismo, no por los demás, los demás que tenga envidian es su problema, y si ladran, que se jodan.



Discrepo. El fútbol es amor a unos colores y una camiseta. Pero también odio a un rival. Y, para mí, es inmanente el antibarcelonismo al ser madridista. De hecho, dudo que célebres igual un gol al Cádiz en liga que al Barcelona.


----------



## feps (8 May 2022)

Ojalá Asensio haga un gran partido, cosa que dudo, para venderlo bien en verano.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 May 2022)




----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (8 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Lunin, Vallejo y Mariano contra el Aleti, me parece bien.
> 
> Ojo al Liverpool que tienen difícil la liga y la final de copa es contra el Chelsea. Pueden llegar a París en espirar fracatriste.



Juega Kroos, es posible que no juegue la final de la Champions, no?

Primer set para Alcaraz


----------



## Mecanosfera (8 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Juega Kroos, es posible que no juegue la final de la Champions, no?
> 
> Primer set para Alcaraz



Kroos jugará al menos 30 minutos de esa final, si o si. Es el modo en que funciona este club. No sé si eso es bueno o es malo, supongo que lo que aporta en jerarquía suple lo que resta a nivel energía. Quién sabe. Este equipo es tan WTF que incluso Marcelo podría marcarse una gran final


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 May 2022)

En mi caso el anticulesismo viene metido desde niño al ser qatarlán charnego y de barrio de inmigrantes. El far$A es el club de los señoritos qatarlanes de toda la vida, los que explotaban a los inmigrantes españoles que llegaban, y todo eso lo mamé desde pequeñito.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (8 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Kroos jugará al menos 30 minutos de esa final, si o si. Es el modo en que funciona este club. No sé si eso es bueno o es malo, supongo que lo que aporta en jerarquía suple lo que resta a nivel energía. Quién sabe. Este equipo es tan WTF que incluso Marcelo podría marcarse una gran final



eres otro que sigue aun de resaca y que viene bebido a comentar al foro  lo entiendo

por eso te comento la realidad :

y es que kroos no deberia jugar la final ni 3 minutos (es otro marcelo : fue un gran jugador para el madrid , pero hoy es un EXjugador)

camavinga ***en el rato*** que jugó la semifinal :

intervino en 2 goles: dio el pase largo a benzema para el primer gol , hizo una carrera de moto de campo a campo dando el pase a rodrygo del que vino el penalti a benzema

cortó totalmente el juego del manchester en el centro del campo
recuperaba balones por doquier

etc

digamos que podriamos estar de acuerdo que esto kroos lo hacia hace años
pero no ahora que es un viejo tractor troton donde el mismo dijo que se retira el año que viene

kroos : ya no corre sino que trota, presiona poco , pierde baloones algunos muy peligrosos que ya han costado goles , sus famosos pases son ya simples pases laterales sin mayor trascendencia , no tiene gol , ......
kroos ESTA ACABADO.

en fin es algo tan evidente que es que no merece debate




valverde y camavinga tienen que ser titulares
y ojo porque el liverpool su arma principal es el FISICO!!!! que es con lo que asfixian a sus rivales
(fisico mas aun que el del chelsea y el manchester, que ya es decir)
jugar con kroos es un suicidio


----------



## filets (8 May 2022)

En 2007 el patetico se dejo ganar por el Barsa para que el Madrid no ganara la liga


----------



## Paobas (8 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Kroos jugará al menos 30 minutos de esa final, si o si. Es el modo en que funciona este club. No sé si eso es bueno o es malo, supongo que lo que aporta en jerarquía suple lo que resta a nivel energía. Quién sabe. Este equipo es tan WTF que incluso Marcelo podría marcarse una gran final



Es bueno que juegue un tiempo. O de titular incluso. Si Ancelotti no pone a Camavinga y Rodrigo de titulares es porque sabe que son mejores como revulsivos cuando al rival le empiezan a fallar las piernas. Haceos a la idea de que la CMK es titular en París.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (8 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En mi caso el anticulesismo viene metido desde niño al ser qatarlán charnego y de barrio de inmigrantes. El far$A es el club de los señoritos qatarlanes de toda la vida, los que explotaban a los inmigrantes españoles que llegaban, y todo eso lo mamé desde pequeñito.




querras decir los inmigrantes del RESTO DE ESPAÑA
o es que la region cataluña no es España?


----------



## Rotto2 (8 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Kroos jugará al menos 30 minutos de esa final, si o si. Es el modo en que funciona este club. No sé si eso es bueno o es malo, supongo que lo que aporta en jerarquía suple lo que resta a nivel energía. Quién sabe. Este equipo es tan WTF que incluso Marcelo podría marcarse una gran final



Camavinga, Valverde y Ceballos han jugado MUCHOS partidos de titulares y no han aportado nada especial superior a Kroos. Si el entrenador pone a Kroos es por algo, probablemente porque piensa que es mejor sacando la pelota sin perderla y lanzando los contraataques en largo, por ejemplo. Ancelotti fue el que hizo grande a Pirlo, que era como Kroos un centrocampista fino de ataque y lo reconvirtió en mediocentro lanzador y pasador, en el mejor mediocentro del mundo, y Carlo verá algo similar en Kroos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (8 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> En 2007 el patetico se dejo ganar por el Barsa para que el Madrid no ganara la liga




ojala no entren en champions
si el madrid puede contribuir a ello bienvenido sea
ademas que estas ratas pateticas iran hoy a tratar de lesionar a algunos del madrid


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (8 May 2022)

No os hagáis ilusiones con el Atlético jugando la UEFA, el Betis va a perder todo lo que queda.

Ya han cumplido con la copa del preparao.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (8 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Si no eres anticulé, no eres un merengue completo.



Pues ya eres más madridista que Santiago Bernabéu, que no era anticulé ni antiatlético, y hay sobradas pruebas de ello.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (8 May 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> No os hagáis ilusiones con el Atlético jugando la UEFA, el Betis va a perder todo lo que queda.
> 
> Ya han cumplido con la copa del preparao.



efectivamente, para ellos el hecho de levantar un titulo y sus vecinos no ya les resulta un premio mas que de sobra. 
no obstante, como el madrid les de una vida extra ganando en el wanda, igual vuelven a coger impulso. no olvidemos que el ultimo partido de liga van a casa del campeon , del Real Madrid, valga la redundancia...

por cierto... juega kroos de titular, haber si hay suerte y un mal lance....temo por rodrygo y camavinga...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> querras decir los inmigrantes del RESTO DE ESPAÑA
> o es que la region cataluña no es España?



Me has entendido. No busques polémica donde no la hay.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 May 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> No os hagáis ilusiones con el Atlético jugando la UEFA, el Betis va a perder todo lo que queda.
> 
> Ya han cumplido con la copa del preparao.



Depende de si hoy saca algo el patético o no.


----------



## HArtS (8 May 2022)

EEEEEMPEZÓ


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (8 May 2022)

hay link?


----------



## HArtS (8 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> hay link?








PirloTV Online: Canal-1


pirloTV Online Canal 1




pirlotvonlinehd.com





Ojalá te funcione.


----------



## HArtS (8 May 2022)

Roja perdonada al Atlético...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 May 2022)

Se nota que el madrí ya es campeón. Casi nadie por aquí.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (8 May 2022)

Lunin la siguio genial con la mirada antes...
Primer estacazo a Nacho. Comienza el reparto.


----------



## Edge2 (8 May 2022)

Penalty claro de lucas a carrasco...


----------



## Th89 (8 May 2022)

Solo paso a cagarme en el carnicero de Savic.


----------



## petro6 (8 May 2022)

Vaya castañazo de partido. Parece una pachanga de solteros contra casados.


----------



## Edge2 (8 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Vaya castañazo de partido. Parece una pachanga de solteros contra casados.



Si, tiene una pinta acojonante...


----------



## petro6 (8 May 2022)

Joder, el Plomic es un tarugo de leyenda.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (8 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Vaya castañazo de partido. Parece una pachanga de solteros contra casados.



En cuanto a futbol, otro derbi como muchos, pero sin tension.

Por cierto, me parece curioso que el palo a Nacho solo falta y la primera amarilla a Jovic...


----------



## petro6 (8 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> En cuanto a futbol, otro derbi como muchos, pero sin tension.
> 
> Por cierto, me parece curioso que el palo a Nacho solo falta y la primera amarilla a Jovic...



De curioso nada, pasa cada año desde hace mucho...pero no noj podemo quejá, que Franco nos rejaló las champhions y Florentino tié compraos a los harvitrosss.


----------



## Th89 (8 May 2022)

Ausencio tiene menos sangre que una sanguijuela. Qué desperdicio de talento por esa actitud de mierda.

Y Jovic otro pechofrío. Me sacan de quicio.


----------



## Edge2 (8 May 2022)

uy el lucas...


----------



## Paobas (8 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Ausencio tiene menos sangre que una sanguijuela. Qué desperdicio de talento por esa actitud de mierda.
> 
> Y Jovic otro pechofrío. Me sacan de quicio.



50 kilos dicen que da el AC Milan. No negociaría ni 2 minutos. Directamente les doy el número de cuenta para pagar el traspaso. Menudo pufo se quita el Madrid de encima si traspasa a ese mingafría por ese dineral. Un jugador que sólo tiene un zurdazo seco y potente. No destaca en absolutamente nada más.


----------



## Edge2 (8 May 2022)

joder el cunha, otro fraude...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (8 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Ausencio tiene menos sangre que una sanguijuela. Qué desperdicio de talento por esa actitud de mierda.
> 
> Y Jovic otro pechofrío. Me sacan de quicio.



Ausencio se ha marcado un Isco antes, cogiendo la pelota y regateando en horizontal en el circulo central para acabar dando un pase intrascendente que me ha dejado flipando.
Como no se vaya este año el Isco de la plantilla sera este el año proximo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (8 May 2022)

Vaya bocatas de chorizo y morcilla que se debe meter el Jovic... Te cagas....


----------



## Edge2 (8 May 2022)

Llorente is down


----------



## Th89 (8 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> 50 kilos dicen que da el AC Milan. No negociaría ni 2 minutos. Directamente les doy el número de cuenta para pagar el traspaso. Menudo pufo se quita el Madrid de encima si traspasa a ese mingafría por ese dineral. Un jugador que sólo tiene un zurdazo seco y potente. No destaca en absolutamente nada más.



Pues lacito y si hace falta le llevo yo


----------



## petro6 (8 May 2022)

Se ha tirado cómo una perra..jajaja
PD Ausencio cada vez se parece más a Pancisco


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Se nota que el madrí ya es campeón. Casi nadie por aquí.



ESTOY cocinando un arroz

ahora acabo


----------



## petro6 (8 May 2022)

Rectifico, sí ha sido penalty de Frodo Vallejo.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (8 May 2022)

Disparo a meta!! Facilito pero a meta...


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 May 2022)

Joder que club y que afición tan desagradables,viven obsesionados con los árbitros y los robos...como chillan como tarados...

Eso no es penalti,si Cunha ya está totalmente desequilibrado cuando le da el pisotoncito (que no llega ni a pisotón)


----------



## Lomo Plateado (8 May 2022)

*Acordaos de esto: dentro de poco van a poner un velo en la pantalla del VAR de los árbitros para que no podamos ver qué imágenes le envían desde arriba.*


----------



## Th89 (8 May 2022)

Cornuone renunciará a atacar, se encerrará como la puta que es, y les empatamos al final.


----------



## Octubrista (8 May 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> *Acordaos de esto: dentro de poco van a poner un velo en la pantalla del VAR de los árbitros para que no podamos ver qué imágenes ven los árbitros.*



Se sacarán del bolsillo unas gafas de realidad virtual, y no tendrán que acercarse a ninguna pantalla.


----------



## fachacine (8 May 2022)

Madre mía Casemiro en velocidad, vaya decadencia. Jugar con este y Kroos juntos es una broma.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (8 May 2022)

Vallejo que pato. Ya la habia cagado antes dando un pase complicado...no se que coño seria en el Zaragoza pero en el Madrid no ha demostrado nada.


----------



## Lomo Plateado (8 May 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Se sacarán del bolsillo unas gafas de realidad virtual, y no tendrán que acercarse a ninguna pantalla.



Puede ser si , le han puesto unas imágenes con el jugador que ya ha perdido el balón. Ha quedado expuesto lo del VAR . Emosido


----------



## Chispeante (8 May 2022)

Pasillo no nos habrán hecho, pero son unos señores estos del Atleti. "Con la prensa y los de amarillo 120 años de pasillo", es lo se podía leer en una pancarta a la entrada del Metropolitano. Deportividad, educación, elegancia y valores (o valors...como se prefiera). Con estos detallazos de grandeza uno no puede evitar sentirse algo culpable por aquellas dos finales de Champions que les ganamos...gente con clase. Imposible no desearles lo mejor.


----------



## fachacine (8 May 2022)

Vete a cagar Jovic


----------



## petro6 (8 May 2022)

Lukas Tronquez tiene menos calidad con el balón en los pies que Echenique..


----------



## feps (8 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Madre mía Casemiro en velocidad, vaya decadencia. Jugar con este y Kroos juntos es una broma.



Y Modric rozando los 37. Y un Mundial a final de año. Pero Tchouameni es innecesario. ATPC.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (8 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Pasillo no nos habrán hecho, pero son unos señores estos del Atleti. "Con la prensa y los de amarillo 120 años de pasillo", es lo se podía leer en una pancarta a la entrada del Metropolitano. Deportividad, educación, elegancia y valores (o valors...como se prefiera). Con estos detallazos de grandeza uno no puede evitar sentirse algo culpable por aquellas dos finales de Champions que les ganamos...gente con clase. Imposible no desearles lo mejor.



Me hace mucha gracia eso de...el futbol les debe una copa de europa... Ellos le deben un poco de futbol al futbol ...cuando lo pongan igual cae algun titulo gordo mas...


----------



## fachacine (8 May 2022)

Esta pancarta en el Wanda... Sólo por esto deberíamos recordarles el minuto 93 todos los días. Puto PATÉTICO DE MADRID.


----------



## Th89 (8 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Y Modric rozando los 37. Y un Mundial a final de año. Pero Tchouameni es innecesario. ATPC.



No es necesario. Es IMPRESCINDIBLE, es que nuestro mediocampo está muertísimo.


----------



## geflow (8 May 2022)

Lo mejor es que el año pasado ganaron la liga gracias a los arbitros.

Y ya, decir que la prensa nos apoya, es de ser subormal profundo


----------



## Octubrista (8 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Madre mía Casemiro en velocidad, vaya decadencia. Jugar con este y Kroos juntos es una broma.



Pues ojalá en el mundial Brasil apueste por las viejas glorias, le podría pasar lo que a España tras ganar el mundial.


----------



## feps (8 May 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (8 May 2022)

geflow dijo:


> Lo mejor es que el año pasado ganaron la liga gracias a los arbitros.
> 
> Y ya, decir que la prensa nos apoya, es de ser subormal profundo



si subnormal profundo si que eres


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 May 2022)

bfff me he puesto tibio... estaba el arroz de puta madre. pero me ve un valenciano o un alicantino haciendolo y me pisa la cabeza.

vendemos a asensio?


----------



## 11kjuan (8 May 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> bfff me he puesto tibio... estaba el arroz de puta madre. pero me ve un valenciano o un alicantino haciendolo y me pisa la cabeza.
> 
> vendemos a asensio?



No, tenemos Ausencio para rato.
A dónde va a ir con media pierna ?


----------



## petro6 (8 May 2022)

Mucha pancartita,no hacer pasillito o hablar de los árbitros, pero si en vez de dedicarse a esas chorradas elevaran el punto de exigencia a su club y jugadores cómo hacemos nosotros, que con la Liga ganada y en una final de Champions les damos cera a los nuestros por ver sus carencias o cagadas, otro gallo les cantaría.

Vaya panda de losers.


----------



## geflow (8 May 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> si subnormal profundo si que eres



Muérete retrasado 

Lloraste mucho en el 93 ?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 May 2022)

ya nos la han metido?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 May 2022)

incradipla


----------



## fachacine (8 May 2022)

Es increíble la mentira de jugador que es Asensio, yo alucino con este mierda.


----------



## feps (8 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Es increíble la mentira de jugador que es Asensio, yo alucino con este mierda.



Asensio tiene un cañón y nada más. Un lacito a final de temporada. Rodrygo le da un millón de vueltas.


----------



## Th89 (8 May 2022)

Muertísimos físicamente los patéticos. 

Si le meten otra marcha empatamos easy.


----------



## qbit (8 May 2022)

Qué club de envidiosos y acomplejados, de gentuza. Toda su envidia se resume en la pancarta de decir que los éxitos del Madrid son por los árbitros y su frustración se resume en no hacer el pasillo.









Klopp atiza al Cholo tras quedarse sin media Premier


El entrenador del Liverpool se mostró muy crítico con el planteamiento del Tottenham y añadió esta crítica al Atlético de Madrid.




as.com


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (8 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Es increíble la mentira de jugador que es Asensio, yo alucino con este mierda.



Debe ser un enchufado, como Morata.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 May 2022)

Me gusta Carrasco,cuando está entonado el tío es un puñal...


----------



## Roedr (8 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Esta pancarta en el Wanda... Sólo por esto deberíamos recordarles el minuto 93 todos los días. Puto PATÉTICO DE MADRID.



increíble que llorones, patéticos y mentirosos


----------



## Andr3ws (8 May 2022)

Lo del puto Vallejo es de coña. ¿Quien enchufó a este tipo en el R Madrid?
En el FIFA tiene que tener una media de 40.
Parece un personaje de un videojuego, vaya individuo.


----------



## Rotto2 (8 May 2022)

Mola la camiseta del Kaiser


----------



## Roedr (8 May 2022)

feps dijo:


>



Buenísimo.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (8 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Me gusta Carrasco,cuando está entonado el tío es un puñal...



No me parece mal jugador, pero si lo que cuenta Juanfran es cierto, mala señal.

Dijo creo recordar que el fatidico penalti que juanfran fallo le tocaba realmente a Carrasco tirarlo y no lo hizo. En cualquier caso me parece un jugador util para un equipo champions como reserva o para un uefa bueno


----------



## Edge2 (8 May 2022)

Que show de falta, paradon de oblak...


----------



## Andr3ws (8 May 2022)

Como nos vamos a aburrir hasta el final de la CL.


----------



## Rotto2 (8 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Lo del puto Vallejo es de coña. ¿Quien enchufó a este tipo en el R Madrid?
> En el FIFA tiene que tener una media de 40.
> Parece un personaje de un videojuego, vaya individuo.



Se ve que tuvo su momento de gloria en el Eintracht.









El técnico del Eintracht se rinde a Vallejo: "Es un escándalo"


Ristra de elogios al central cedido por el Madrid. Kicker le coloca como uno de los 15 mejores de la Bundesliga. El Eintracht pedirá prolongar la cesión.



as.com














Jesús Vallejo, la sorpresa de la Bundesliga


El español del Frankfurt ha sorprendido gracias a su personalidad sobre el terreno de juego.




www.bundesliga.com


----------



## Andr3ws (8 May 2022)

Algunos jugadores del Atleti parecen sacados de un centro penitenciario de Honduras.


----------



## Andr3ws (8 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Se ve que tuvo su momento de gloria en el Eintracht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buenísimo. 
Es como echar una mirada a una realidad alternativa.


----------



## Rotto2 (8 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Algunos jugadores del Atleti parecen sacados de un centro penitenciario de Honduras.



Aquí la plantilla del Atleti con sus canteranos en pretemporada.


----------



## Rotto2 (8 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Buenísimo.
> Es como echar una mirada a una realidad alternativa.



Hay MUCHÏSIMAS carreras de jugadores que se van a la mierda por las suplencias y perder la forma. Es MUY difícil rendir bien con la forma perdida y los nervios si te dan una oportunidad en un partido mierder cuando llevas sin jugar la hueva. Benzema debería ser un ejemplo de lo que puede cambiar un jugador si tiene tiempo y confianza. O Feícius.


----------



## Edge2 (8 May 2022)

Menudo truño...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (8 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Menudo truño...



enhorabuena hombre, que ya teneis la champions en el bote


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 May 2022)

bueno pues todos contentos


----------



## ccc (8 May 2022)

Ja,ja, estaban cagados de que el madrid metiera un gol en los ultimos minutos. Lo que se han olvidado, es que nuestros momentos epicos los reservamos para momentos de importancia y nosotros ya hemos ganado la liga.

Muy bien Carleto, al dar oportunidades a suplentes (y no darsela a Isco). Por cierto, sabeis por que no ha salido Ceballos?


----------



## Rotto2 (8 May 2022)

¿Han hecho pasillo los gitanazos del río apestoso?


----------



## 11kjuan (8 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Lo del puto Vallejo es de coña. ¿Quien enchufó a este tipo en el R Madrid?
> En el FIFA tiene que tener una media de 40.
> Parece un personaje de un videojuego, vaya individuo.



Es frodo Vallejo.
Su misión es destruir el anillo pero antes podrá decir en la comarca que jugó en el Real Madrid


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (8 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Qué club de envidiosos y acomplejados, de gentuza. Toda su envidia se resume en la pancarta de decir que los éxitos del Madrid son por los árbitros y su frustración se resume en no hacer el pasillo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uff, ese tipo de declaraciones .... creo que deberia hablar menos con Guardiola...


----------



## xilebo (8 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> ¿Han hecho pasillo los gitanazos del río apestoso?



No, se lo han pasao por el forro  


*El pasillo lo hizo el Madrid*

El *Atlético* puso más ganas y se llevó el derbi ante un vecino plagado de suplentes que reaccionó tarde. Decidió un penalti de *VAR* transformado por *Carrasco*.


----------



## Andr3ws (8 May 2022)

Se acabó el tostón. 

Vamos a otra cosa, ¿alguien de aquí ha solicitado entradas para la final de Paris? 
Comentad como pensáis ir o donde alojarse en caso de que os toquen. 
Yo solicité 5 entradas y la opción de viaje es ir en fregoneta hasta Paris y buscar algún alojamiento a las afueras.


----------



## Edge2 (8 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> ¿Han hecho pasillo los gitanazos del río apestoso?


----------



## feps (8 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Por cierto, sabeis por que no ha salido Ceballos?



Lesión muscular. Dos semanas de baja. Llegará a la final.


----------



## Andr3ws (8 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> ¿Han hecho pasillo los gitanazos del río apestoso?



Ya no son los gitanos del río, se han instalado en un descampao


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (8 May 2022)

Menudo robo, no quería el hijo de puta del árbitro pitar el penalty que se lo hacen dos a Cunha.
se lo han tenido que decir desde el var a regañadientes lo ha pitado porque no le quedaron más cojones, se le notaba disgustado por tener que pitarlo.
En la misma jugada a Llorente le dan un palo invisible para el árbitro y el VAR.
Por supuesto como siempre Casimiro ha repartido su leña y no le han amonestado, es lo normal.

Puto equipo de ciervos hediondos ojalá se estrelle el avión en los pirineos camino a la final.

Incluso perdiendo ROBAN.


----------



## Rotto2 (8 May 2022)

Oye el Wanda parece el ojete de Sauron


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (8 May 2022)

*ENTRE LA PRENSA Y LOS DE AMARILLO
120 AÑOS DE PASILLO

*


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (8 May 2022)

>Hijos de puta puta mafia hedionda.


----------



## xilebo (8 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



El barcelona se lo hizo anoche al betis, y no paso nada


----------



## feps (8 May 2022)

Yo lo he pasado al ignore, especialmente por la burrada final.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (8 May 2022)

Marcaca nos enseña el camino de la verdad
(al contrario de donde dice, está)







En efecto no es pisotón sino dos empujones, bocadillo y finalmente pisotón.

Pero no es para acudir al VAR sino para callarse si decir si bwana, róbanos más por favor.


----------



## Edu.R (8 May 2022)

He estado viendo la F1. Ya he visto que ha sido 1-0 de penalty discutible via VAR. Asi que nada, todo en orden.

Ahora tenemos 3 partidos pseudoamistosos para seguir preparando la final.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (8 May 2022)

Todas robadas compitiendo por decreto sin pasar por el filtro de la LIGA.
Como El trampes.

Y desde 2000 con Champions millones regalados cada año solo por competir por decreto.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (8 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> He estado viendo la F1. Ya he visto que ha sido 1-0 de penalty discutible via VAR. Asi que nada, todo en orden.
> 
> Ahora tenemos 3 partidos pseudoamistosos para seguir preparando la final.



No hombre discutible para el Trampas no es. 
Directamente no se le pita nunca. 
Al Trampa$ nunca.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (8 May 2022)

El Trampa$ es como el PRI en Méjico, una institución nacional a la que todo el mundo se adhiere por ventajismo, porque sabes que si te arrimas al final te cae algo por decreto. 

Una asociación de mafiosos.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (8 May 2022)

No estoy llorando, 
*ME ESTOY CAGANDO EN VUESTRA PUTA BOCA DE CIERVOS MAFIOSOS, *
Que alguien os tiene que decir que sois una basura infecta, de vez en cuando.
Para que no os creais que ganáis por jugar mejor.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (8 May 2022)

Que sois la escoria de España. 
Junto con los de Barcelona claro, la mismita mierda ambos dos.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (8 May 2022)

de quien hablais? creo que lo tengo en el ignore....


----------



## feps (8 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> de quien hablais? creo que lo tengo en el ignore....



Yo también. El mayor desprecio es no hacer aprecio.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (8 May 2022)

de este partido se sacan 2 conclusiones claras :

que hay que dejar las migajas al Trampas Patetico y que tenga sus puntos
dan pena y hay que darles un penalti que no era : vallejo pisa involuntaria y ligeramente al del patetico DESPUES de que el del patetico ya esta cayendo por si mismo sin que nadie le toque
a vinicius contra el osasuna ahi si le pisaron violentamente el talon de aquiles en el area justo despues de que centrara , y no hubo penalti


y ahora lo importante : que la CMK esta OBSOLETA!!!
kroos es un EXJUGADOR
casemiro esta en claro declive
modric vale pero si esta acompañado de al menos 2 toros al lado : valverde camavinga

y eso que hoy camavinga ha tenido a su vez un par de cagadas importantes


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (8 May 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (8 May 2022)




----------



## pepitoburbujas (8 May 2022)

El partido de hoy y todos los que quedan de liga deben ser considerados como de preparación para el partido importante que ya sabemos cuál es. Podemos comentar y tal, pero valor pues ese, el de un entrenamiento. Obviamente no lo va a decir Ancelotti ni los jugadores, ni falta que hace. Lo importante es que nadie se haya lesionado, que no pierdan la forma, etc.


----------



## calzonazos (9 May 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> No estoy llorando,
> *ME ESTOY CAGANDO EN VUESTRA PUTA BOCA DE CIERVOS MAFIOSOS, *
> Que alguien os tiene que decir que sois una basura infecta, de vez en cuando.
> Para que no os creais que ganáis por jugar mejor.



Tranquilo, tómate un Diazepam y a dormir, venga


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Discrepo. El fútbol es amor a unos colores y una camiseta. Pero también odio a un rival. Y, para mí, es inmanente el antibarcelonismo al ser madridista. De hecho, dudo que célebres igual un gol al Cádiz en liga que al Barcelona.



En liga son tres puntos, el deseo es por la chulería de los cagalanes, pero como persona no me compensa pensar en esa gente, son tóxicas y malas, no me aportan nada, con los años no se ven las cosas igual. Llevo años viendo la basura humana que son y prefiero tener mínima relación, es cierto que me gusta reirme de su soberbia y chulería, pero la mayoría de sus aficionados son subnormales y prefiero tener poca relación con esos psicópatas.


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 May 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> *ENTRE LA PRENSA Y LOS DE AMARILLO
> 120 AÑOS DE PASILLO*



ESas dos champiñones se han quedado clavadas, no vais a poder superarlo como el VAlencia la suya, que penica. El club secuestrado en el campo por un panda de delincuentes como son el frente atlético, basura humana, pues si te gusta ser como ellos peor para ti.
Tu rabia, tu odio, es tu problema.




__





Cargando…






twitter.com




Ríete un poquito, no sea tan amargado.


----------



## Cosmopolita (9 May 2022)

Enhorabuena al ilustre gremio de foreros madridistas por trigésimo quinto título liguero.

Enhorabuena shurs blancos.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Limón (9 May 2022)

A mi alguien me tiene que explicar como es posible pitar ese penalti.
Viendolo en la tele!!
Es una aberracion lo de la liga expañola.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (9 May 2022)

Vaya panda de picaos tío.
Si pasillo al Madrid se lo ha hecho hasta el barsa.

No me extrañaría que el barsa les haya dicho que no lo hagan y hayan aceptado.
Igual que dejaron el CALDERÓN en su último partido para que el barsa ganase la copa del rey.

Un equipo que deja que el último partido oficia de su estadio sea un título del barcelona.
Un equipo que se deja meter 6 goles por el barcelona para que el madrid no gane la liga. Y al final la gana.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (9 May 2022)

Limón dijo:


> A mi alguien me tiene que explicar como es posible pitar ese penalti.
> Viendolo en la tele!!
> Es una aberracion lo de la liga expañola.



No es penalti, el tío ya estaba cayendo.


----------



## Paobas (9 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> En liga son tres puntos, el deseo es por la chulería de los cagalanes, pero como persona no me compensa pensar en esa gente, son tóxicas y malas, no me aportan nada, con los años no se ven las cosas igual. Llevo años viendo la basura humana que son y prefiero tener mínima relación, es cierto que me gusta reirme de su soberbia y chulería, pero la mayoría de sus aficionados son subnormales y prefiero tener poca relación con esos psicópatas.



Discrepo enormemente con tu argumentario. De hecho, la realidad me da la razón a mí.


----------



## Limón (9 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Se acabó el tostón.
> 
> Vamos a otra cosa, ¿alguien de aquí ha solicitado entradas para la final de Paris?
> Comentad como pensáis ir o donde alojarse en caso de que os toquen.
> Yo solicité 5 entradas y la opción de viaje es ir en fregoneta hasta Paris y buscar algún alojamiento a las afueras.



Yo a esta no voy pero mis amigos estan buscando hoteles de carretera, fuera de PAris,
En Francia hay un monton de cadena mercure o F1 que son baratos y limpios.
En PAris imposible.


----------



## feps (9 May 2022)

- Haaland completamente descartado
- Mbappe seguramente vendrá
- Un central, probablemente Rüdiger, también vendrá
- Tchouaméni pide al Mónaco que negocie con el Liverpool. Cagada total de Florentino. 

¿Nadie en el Madrid se da cuenta de que Casemiro ya no está para ser titular, y de que Camavinga no es un 5, como tampoco lo es Kroos?


----------



## artemis (9 May 2022)

Limón dijo:


> A mi alguien me tiene que explicar como es posible pitar ese penalti.
> Viendolo en la tele!!
> Es una aberracion lo de la liga expañola.





COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Vaya panda de picaos tío.
> Si pasillo al Madrid se lo ha hecho hasta el barsa.
> 
> No me extrañaría que el barsa les haya dicho que no lo hagan y hayan aceptado.
> ...





COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> No es penalti, el tío ya estaba cayendo.




Me encanta....


----------



## feps (9 May 2022)

Nos acabaremos acordando de esta cagada


----------



## Th89 (9 May 2022)

Y qué esperáis, Klopp habrá estado listo y le habrá llamado y dicho que será titular si no hace el imbécil, aquí con Ancelotti ya sabe que mientras esté el trío calavera va a tragar más banca que Vallejo y Mariano juntos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Nos acabaremos acordando de esta cagada





tchouameni para el genio cagueto es aun un joven sin experiencia
al mismo tiempo que le gusta ceballos y no se que otro centrocampista italiano


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (9 May 2022)

habláis de chomení ese como si fuese zidane o maradona.

ha hecho algo? o sólo es el enésimo macaco aupado por la prensa?? sin acritud, es que no lo se´. No sigo la liga francesa, que debe de tener el nivel de segunda división, pero con el PSG.

Algo me dice que si fuese de otro color (blanco) no daban tanto la tabarra con él.


----------



## xilebo (9 May 2022)

*Derbi intrascendente*


----------



## Xequinfumfa (9 May 2022)

A ver...
Tema Tchouameni. A mí me parece un futbolista super prometedor, pero nadie esperaba ni que Camavinga diera este nivel tan acojonante ni que Ceballos demostrara que se puede quedar tranquilamente como suplente (si quiere) y por detrás tienes a Antonio Blanco, que yo no me olvido de él. Y Casemiro ha bajado su nivel, pero es el más joven de la CMK y tampoco urge un recambio inmediato. Camavinga es Fernando Redondo, pero con más recorrido y mejor pase en largo. Es un escándalo de futbolista, del que todavía hay peña que dice que no es un 5. Es lo que quiera ser. Tiene una calidad inmensa.

Tema Haaland, cuyo fichaje por el City parece inminente: había dudas sobre su encaje económico y su tendencia a lesionarse. De todos modos, el punto clave ha sido el extraordinario nivel de Benzema, el extraordinario nivel de Vinicius y la explosión de Rodrygo (que yo creo que acabará asentándose como 9 a lo largo de su carrera).

Y viene Mbappé, que no es barato precisamente y que te garantiza una cantidad indecente de goles por temporada.

Me parece bien, en términos generales, la postura del Madrid. Hubiera molado muchísimo juntar a Haaland y Mbappé arriba con un centro del campo con Tchouameni, Valverde y Camavinga...pero la vida real no es el Fifa y tampoco tenemos necesidad de tirar la casa por la ventana, francamente. Vamos a jugar la final de la Champions con lo que tenemos. No perdamos la perspectiva.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (9 May 2022)

Y otra cosa os digo...
Vallejo es buen central. 
No le dará para el Madrid, pero es muchísimo mejor central de lo que la gente piensa.


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Discrepo enormemente con tu argumentario. De hecho, la realidad me da la razón a mí.



No lo ha entendido, no es que yo tenga razón o usted tenga razón, o no lo entiende o me he explicado fatal. YO lo veo así, usted lo ve a su manera, cada uno l o ve de una manera, eso es lo que quiero decir. Cuantos más años tengo más imbécil y sin sentido me parecen esos comportamientos, es una cuestión personal, eso no me aporta nada. Cuando veo esos videos me da risa, entiendo que algunos son personajes que ganan dinero pero es que eso al final promueve odio y sinrazón, por eso no me gusta principalmente. Lo han fometnado los periolistos para vender su negocio y en parte sus fobias.


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 May 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Y otra cosa os digo...
> Vallejo es buen central.
> No le dará para el Madrid, pero es muchísimo mejor central de lo que la gente piensa.



Pues creo qeu lo tendrá que demostrar fuera, con Antonio, el Mili, El tio la silla y Carvajal lo mismo piensan que se cubre, aunque todo pude pasar.


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 May 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Me encanta....



Tienes razón, dentro de otros treinta años otra final de champiñones, será por finales, el que no se consuela es porque no quiere.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 May 2022)

Algunos estáis que no cagáis con el Tchumino. Que sí, que es un buen futbolista, no lo niego. Pero tenemos prioridades mucho más acuciantes, 3 medios "suplentes" de bastante nivel, recursos limitados, y a Mbappé subastándose. Dentro de un año o dos ya habrá otro medio centro de moda, que a principios de temporada al Tchumino no lo conocían ni en el FIFA.


----------



## Tubiegah (9 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Algunos estáis que no cagáis con el Tchumino. Que sí, que es un buen futbolista, no lo niego. Pero tenemos prioridades mucho más acuciantes, 3 medios "suplentes" de bastante nivel, recursos limitados, y a Mbappé subastándose. Dentro de un año o dos ya habrá otro medio centro de moda, que a principios de temporada al Tchumino no lo conocían ni en el FIFA.



sólo conozco al chumeini ese por lo que hablais por aquí


----------



## Paobas (9 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> No lo ha entendido, no es que yo tenga razón o usted tenga razón, o no lo entiende o me he explicado fatal. YO lo veo así, usted lo ve a su manera, cada uno l o ve de una manera, eso es lo que quiero decir. Cuantos más años tengo más imbécil y sin sentido me parecen esos comportamientos, es una cuestión personal, eso no me aporta nada. Cuando veo esos videos me da risa, entiendo que algunos son personajes que ganan dinero pero es que eso al final promueve odio y sinrazón, por eso no me gusta principalmente. Lo han fometnado los periolistos para vender su negocio y en parte sus fobias.



Deja los circunloquios innecesarios. Es tan sencillo como alegrarse de las derrotas culés. Nada más. Todo madridista debe.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> de este partido se sacan 2 conclusiones claras :
> 
> que hay que dejar las migajas al Trampas Patetico y que tenga sus puntos
> dan pena y hay que darles un penalti que no era : vallejo pisa involuntariamente al del patetico cuando el del patetico ya esta cayendo por si mismo sin que nadie le toque
> ...



de acuerdo en lo importante, pero no te puedo zankear porque dejar migajas a quienes nos odian no acabo de verlo


loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Algunos estáis que no cagáis con el Tchumino. Que sí, que es un buen futbolista, no lo niego. Pero tenemos prioridades mucho más acuciantes, 3 medios "suplentes" de bastante nivel, recursos limitados, y a Mbappé subastándose. Dentro de un año o dos ya habrá otro medio centro de moda, que a principios de temporada al Tchumino no lo conocían ni en el FIFA.



Por lo visto siempre hay un bluf negro de moda. Cuando entrenaba Cidán era Pogbá, ahora uno que encima cuesta nombrar bien... Yo soy partidario de tirar con lo que hay, mas alla del fichaje de Kilian y de uno o dos refuerzos asequibles.


----------



## Chichimango (9 May 2022)

Si viene Mbappé, el Madrid dará un salto a todos los niveles: deportivo, comercial, mediático. Floper lo sabe y por eso apuesta todo al gabacho. Rudiger es buen fichaje, de los que le dan solidez a una plantilla, un tío con experiencia y carácter. Y luego supongo que caerá algún otro futbolista, quizá un lateral de perfil medio-bajo para apuntalar la defensa. 

Con eso yo creo que nos da para ser favoritos a todo. El estadio ha salido por un un riñón, parece un acierto su remodelación pero a corto plazo te ata las manos.


----------



## josemanuelb (9 May 2022)

Si vienen Mbappe y Rudiger y otro fichaje barato + acabar el estadio yo este año me doy con un canto en los dientes, oiga.

Ya en 2023 fichamos algún centrocampista y un 9.

No se puede tener todo.

Al Liverpool, salvo Thiago, le falta calidad en el medio campo, un lateral izquierdo y un recambio para Salah.

Al City le falta un 9 y laterales suplentes.

Al PSG atacantes más jóvenes, salvo Mbappe, y un central joven top.

El Bayern va a tener difícil encontrar recambios de Lewandowsky y Muller y cerrar el centro de la defensa.

El Chelsea si salen Rudiger, Christensen y Azpilicueta va a necesitar defensas y si se va Lukaku un 9 porque Havertz no es un 9 puro. El medio campo tampoco tiene chavales, Jorginho y Kanté ya han cumplido los 30.

No hay plantilla perfecta. Claro que con Haaland y Tchouameni tendríamos el pack completo ya, pero eso no lo tiene nadie. Los grandes jugadores están repartidos entre los 6-7 aspirantes a la Champions. Además fichar a todos ahora seguramente sería difícil económicamente, demasiados gallos en el mismo corral.

Casemiro y Blanco son 5s y también puede jugar ahí Camavinga (a mi me gusta más ahí que de interior).

Habrá que renovar la plantilla en 2 años, en 1 es difícil.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 May 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> habláis de chomení ese como si fuese zidane o maradona.
> 
> ha hecho algo? o sólo es el enésimo macaco aupado por la prensa?? sin acritud, es que no lo se´. No sigo la liga francesa, que debe de tener el nivel de segunda división, pero con el PSG.
> 
> Algo me dice que si fuese de otro color (blanco) no daban tanto la tabarra con él.



el liverpool anda detras de el
el madrid anda detras de el
otros andan detras de el
esto ya tendria que dejar las cosas claras sobre que jugador debe ser

y si : el tio no es un pogba sobrevalorado , es bueno y joven


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Algunos estáis que no cagáis con el Tchumino. Que sí, que es un buen futbolista, no lo niego. Pero tenemos prioridades mucho más acuciantes, 3 medios "suplentes" de bastante nivel, recursos limitados, y a Mbappé subastándose. Dentro de un año o dos ya habrá otro medio centro de moda, que a principios de temporada al Tchumino no lo conocían ni en el FIFA.




el centro del campo es FUNDAMENTAL en un equipo de futbol
al madrid le vale con la CMK todavia 1 o 2 años mas para seguir compitiendo en la liga
pero muchos parece que no veis que es salir a europa y la CMK pasa a significar CoñoMenudaKagada!!!

kroos es un EXJUGADOR (32 años : se retira al final del 2023 dicho por el) como puede este tio jugar una final de champions???!!!!  (ademas con las cagadas que hizo en las 3 eliminatorias : psg chelsea manchester !!! y siendo en todas ellas un figurin troton devorado por los jovenes centrocampistas rivales , donde valverde tiene que correr ademas de por si mismo por el señor kroos)
casemiro ha bajado ya el nivel que tenia (30 años empieza la cuesta abajo)
modric conserva su calidad pero fisicamente son casi 37 años!!

se necesita un centro del campo NUEVO YA!!!
valverde y camavinga son ideales.
pero se necesita al menos otro mas y a ser posible que sea un 5 o sea el nuevo casemiro , y esto camavinga no lo es (alguno habeis dicho que si , bueno pues no) , anoche con el patetico creo que cagueto lo puso de 5 al menos la mitad del partido , y si visteis camavinga anoche hizo un par de cagadas importantes : no es 5 de muro contencion , sino otro centrocampista de ataque con faceta defensor si pero mas de ataque


----------



## feps (9 May 2022)

Es que Camavinga no es un 5, no es un mediocentro defensivo. A Floren los resultados le están cegando. Tchouaméni está a punto de firmar por el Liverpool porque Klopp es más tonto que el mascachicles.


----------



## 11kjuan (9 May 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> habláis de chomení ese como si fuese zidane o maradona.
> 
> ha hecho algo? o sólo es el enésimo macaco aupado por la prensa?? sin acritud, es que no lo se´. No sigo la liga francesa, que debe de tener el nivel de segunda división, pero con el PSG.
> 
> Algo me dice que si fuese de otro color (blanco) no daban tanto la tabarra con él.



Aqui todos somos ojeadores. Si dicen que ese macaco es bueno aunque no haya empatado con nadie, pues se ficha para el Madrid.

Ahí tenéis al Frappè que no se va a comer una mierda y al Haland que se va a comer mierda y media como no vengan al Madrid.

Lo que hay que leer, una vez creo que se equivocó Florentino al no traer a un jugador. Y ese fue Ronaldinho.

Si esos negros o cualquier otro jugador no quieren venir al Madrid pues ajo y agua.
Que se le va a hacer.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> el centro del campo es FUNDAMENTAL en un equipo de futbol
> al madrid le vale con la CMK todavia 1 o 2 años mas para seguir compitiendo en la liga
> pero muchos parece que no veis que es salir a europa y la CMK pasa a significar CoñoMenudaKagada!!!
> 
> ...



Primero, a 1 de julio los suplentes de la CMK son Valverde, Camavinga y Ceballos. Los suplentes en defensa son Lucas, Nacho, Vallejo, y Nadie. Los suplentes arriba son Rodrygo, Asensio y Hazard/Jovic/Mariano. Me parece muy bien cargarse a la CMK, pero son de los pocos, poquísimos puestos en la plantilla que están razonablemente bien cubiertos por los suplentes. A eso me refiero por necesidades más acuciantes.

Segundo, no se puede defenestrar a un buen jugador por una mala temporada. Casemiro acaba de cumplir 30 años; ha hecho una mala temporada, sí, pero con un poco de ayuda táctica le pueden quedar un par de años buenos. Y un par de años buenos de Casemiro son mucha tela, ya le gustaría a Tchouameni tener la mitad de la carrera que Casemiro. Yo personalmente sospecho que lleva bastante tiempo con necesidad parar un ratito para aliviar una lesión que no le impide jugar pero le limita mucho, y el abuelo no se ha atrevido hasta ahora.

Tercero, me parece cojonudo renovar el medio campo, pero para lo que va a costar Tchouameni, tienes que estar muy seguro de que es un tío que la va a romper durante 10 años. No por el jugador en sí, sino por todo a lo que tienes que renunciar para traerlo. Y ahí Tchouameni no deja de ser un buen jugador en el tercer clasificado de la liga francesa que ni siquiera ha debutado en Champions.


----------



## JimTonic (9 May 2022)

sobre el medio del campo, si traes al negro con barba, el otro negro alaba, puede jugar en el medio del campo (que de hecho a el le encanta)


----------



## 11kjuan (9 May 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> sobre el medio del campo, si traes al negro con barba, el otro negro alaba, puede jugar en el medio del campo (que de hecho a el le encanta)



Le has preguntado y te ha respondido que le gusta jugar en el medio ?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Primero, a 1 de julio los suplentes de la CMK son Valverde, Camavinga y Ceballos. Los suplentes en defensa son Lucas, Nacho, Vallejo, y Nadie. Los suplentes arriba son Rodrygo, Asensio y Hazard/Jovic/Mariano. Me parece muy bien cargarse a la CMK, pero son de los pocos, poquísimos puestos en la plantilla que están razonablemente bien cubiertos por los suplentes. A eso me refiero por necesidades más acuciantes.
> 
> Segundo, no se puede defenestrar a un buen jugador por una mala temporada. Casemiro acaba de cumplir 30 años; ha hecho una mala temporada, sí, pero con un poco de ayuda táctica le pueden quedar un par de años buenos. Y un par de años buenos de Casemiro son mucha tela, ya le gustaría a Tchouameni tener la mitad de la carrera que Casemiro. Yo personalmente sospecho que lleva bastante tiempo con necesidad parar un ratito para aliviar una lesión que no le impide jugar pero le limita mucho, y el abuelo no se ha atrevido hasta ahora.
> 
> Tercero, me parece cojonudo renovar el medio campo, pero para lo que va a costar Tchouameni, tienes que estar muy seguro de que es un tío que la va a romper durante 10 años. No por el jugador en sí, sino por todo a lo que tienes que renunciar para traerlo. Y ahí Tchouameni no deja de ser un buen jugador en el tercer clasificado de la liga francesa que ni siquiera ha debutado en Champions.






tambien el madrid estaba ojeando a otro medio centro ingles (blanco) de la premier (no recuerdo el nombre) que por lo visto apunta a fenomeno si no lo es ya , o sea que podria valer , o si no es este pero es otro pues otro

quiero decir que a mi me da igual los jugadores que traigan al madrid mientras sean de los mejores del mundo en su posicion

y que yo no estoy enamorado del negro Tchouameni , sino que si esta despuntando como uno de los mejores del mundo y tiene 22 años es para que el madrid espabile , porque de hecho otros como el liverpool ya estan detras de el para llevarselo (por algo sera)
y en este foro a Tchouameni se le puede presentar si se quiere como un pringaete del monaco que no ha jugado champions aun , pero tambien es verdad que ya es internacional con la seleccion francesa actual campeona del mundo (nuevamente por algo sera)


----------



## JimTonic (9 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Le has preguntado y te ha respondido que le gusta jugar en el medio ?




nop, me acuerdo que cuando se estaba negociando el contrato con el madrid, el queria poner de condicion que le iban a poner en el medio del campo, y le mandaron a la mierda


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Le has preguntado y te ha respondido que le gusta jugar en el medio ?




parece que lo dijo el en alguna de sus declaraciones a los clubs por donde se ha movido
buscalo que anda por ahi


----------



## xilebo (9 May 2022)

*COPE: Mbappé está en Madrid*

El jugador fue visto este mediodía a la entrada de un restaurante de la capital al que acudió a almorzar junto a *Achraf*, el hermano de este y dos personas más.


----------



## qbit (9 May 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Menudo robo, no quería el hijo de puta del árbitro pitar el penalty que se lo hacen dos a Cunha.
> se lo han tenido que decir desde el var a regañadientes lo ha pitado porque no le quedaron más cojones, se le notaba disgustado por tener que pitarlo.
> En la misma jugada a Llorente le dan un palo invisible para el árbitro y el VAR.
> Por supuesto como siempre Casimiro ha repartido su leña y no le han amonestado, es lo normal.
> ...



Jajaja. ¿Perder? El Madrid ya ganó. Esto son los partidos de la basura jugados con los suplentes.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (9 May 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Y otra cosa os digo...
> Vallejo es buen central.
> No le dará para el Madrid, pero es muchísimo mejor central de lo que la gente piensa.



Vallejo lo que ocurre con él es que la lió en la final de las olimpiadas. Y ya está.
Es una bestia por alto, gana sobrado los duelos aéreos. Rápido, fuerte, trabajador. Sin tonterías. 
Ayer jugó bastante bien. El penalti que hizo ni siquiera era penalti.
Titular en el Madrid, pues no. Pero en el Betis, en el Valencia...
O joder, este año incluso en el Atleti o en el Barsa. Giménez o Eric García no son mejores.

Lo que pasa es que la gente no tiene ni puta idea y parece que es un tío de tercera división.
Si has jugado al fútbol alguna vez, no puedes decir que ese tío sea mal central.
Yo me lo quedaba de central suplente. Pero imagino que el chaval se querrá ir a jugar a algún sitio.


----------



## cebollo (9 May 2022)

Todo parece indicar que los próximos años el gran duelo va a ser Real Madrid de Mbappe contra City de Haaland y Guardiola. El resto de equipos lo va a tener difícil. 

La eliminatoria que acabamos de vivir nos da ventaja psicológica y confío en que Guardiola y Haaland no se acaben de entender bien. Guardiola y los nueves no acaban de mezclar bien, ya tuvo problemas con Etoo e Ibraimovitz.


----------



## Uchiha Madara (9 May 2022)

A mi esto me está haciendo el día 

Mbappé, 'cazado' en Madrid


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Jajaja. ¿Perder? El Madrid ya ganó. Esto son los partidos de la basura jugados con los suplentes.



Ganó por dimisión del Trampes y Atleti como en la Champions, dimisión de Chelsea, City y PSG.


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Deja los circunloquios innecesarios. Es tan sencillo como alegrarse de las derrotas culés. Nada más. Todo madridista debe.



Y que tiene que ver eso con el espectáculo l a mentable de esa peña grabándose.


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 May 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Ganó por dimisión del Trampes y Atleti como en la Champions, dimisión de Chelsea, City y PSG.



Y dijo la zorra, bah están verdes.
Estás superando en patetismo a los cagalanes, ah, coño, si eres del patético de Madrid.


----------



## Rotto2 (9 May 2022)

The Times dice que Haaland al City esta semana.









Manchester City to complete £63m signing of Erling Haaland from Dortmund this week


Erling Haaland’s move to Manchester City is expected to be finalised this week, with senior figures at Borussia Dortmund believing that the £63 million deal ha




www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 May 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (9 May 2022)

me vais a hacer desloguearme para descubrir con quién cojones estáis hablando


----------



## Rotto2 (9 May 2022)

Los retrasados follaentrenadores de siempre diciendo que Feicius y Rodrigo son buenísimos y que no hace falta Haaland. Hay que cagarse en su puta madre todos los días.


----------



## Tubiegah (9 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



el Madric le ha preñado y destruido el NVCLEO


----------



## Paobas (9 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Y que tiene que ver eso con el espectáculo l a mentable de esa peña grabándose.



Nada


----------



## Paobas (9 May 2022)

A mí sinceramente, los que dicen por ahí (y muchos aquí) que bien por no fichar a Haaland porque está Karim me parece que les falta no uno, sino 4 o 5 hervores. Es el exponente perfecto de 'pan para hoy, hambre para mañana'. Claro, lo inteligente es no fichar a un tío supergoleador que no tiene aún 22 años porque está on fire otro que empieza la temporada que viene más cerca de los 35 que de los 34. Porque, como todo el mundo sabe, tenemos mínimo 13 o 14 años de Benzema a este nivel. A ver qué dicen toda esa jauría de memos dentro de 3 años cuando Benzema ya haga rato que no está en el Madrid y Haaland reviente redes en el City con 24 o 25 años. De paso pedidle a Floren que no vaya a por Bellingham porque con Modric a este nivel es absurdo, panda de imbéciles.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> A mí sinceramente, los que dicen por ahí (y muchos aquí) que bien por no fichar a Haaland porque está Karim me parece que les falta no uno, sino 4 o 5 hervores. Es el exponente perfecto de 'pan para hoy, hambre para mañana'. Claro, lo inteligente es no fichar a un tío supergoleador que no tiene aún 22 años porque está on fire otro que empieza la temporada que viene más cerca de los 35 que de los 34. Porque, como todo el mundo sabe, tenemos mínimo 13 o 14 años de Benzema a este nivel. A ver qué dicen toda esa jauría de memos dentro de 3 años cuando Benzema ya haga rato que no está en el Madrid y Haaland reviente redes en el City con 24 o 25 años. De paso pedidle a Floren que no vaya a por Bellingham porque con Modric a este nivel es absurdo, panda de imbéciles.



Fichar sí. A cualquier precio no. Una buena opción es Kane, que le queda 1 año y está hasta los huevos del Totenham.


----------



## Gorrión (9 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> A mí sinceramente, los que dicen por ahí (y muchos aquí) que bien por no fichar a Haaland porque está Karim me parece que les falta no uno, sino 4 o 5 hervores. Es el exponente perfecto de 'pan para hoy, hambre para mañana'. Claro, lo inteligente es no fichar a un tío supergoleador que no tiene aún 22 años porque está on fire otro que empieza la temporada que viene más cerca de los 35 que de los 34. Porque, como todo el mundo sabe, tenemos mínimo 13 o 14 años de Benzema a este nivel. A ver qué dicen toda esa jauría de memos dentro de 3 años cuando Benzema ya haga rato que no está en el Madrid y Haaland reviente redes en el City con 24 o 25 años. De paso pedidle a Floren que no vaya a por Bellingham porque con Modric a este nivel es absurdo, panda de imbéciles.



Me parece que lo que no acabáis de entender es que el sustituto de Karim será Mbappe.

Vini Mbappe Rodrygo


----------



## Paobas (9 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Me parece que lo que no acabáis de entender es que el sustituto de Karim será Mbappe.
> 
> Vini Mbappe Rodrygo



Qué sí, que lo inteligente es no haber pujado y que se lo lleve el Shitty.


----------



## Gorrión (9 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Qué sí, que lo inteligente es no haber pujado y que se lo lleve el Shitty.



¿Pujar? Si quisiera venir al Madrid ya estaría firmado.

Lo queréis todo, y no todos quieren venir.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 May 2022)

Derroche de valors en el juanda…









Una pelea provoca la expulsión de la grada del Metropolitano de un padre y un hijo con la camiseta del Madrid y de dos aficionados del Atlético


El derbi del Wanda Metropolitano dejó una imagen lamentable que captaron las cámaras de Movistar. En una grada del estadio rojiblanco se sentaron un padre y un hijo del Real Madrid




www.marca.com


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Fichar sí. A cualquier precio no. Una buena opción es Kane, que le queda 1 año y está hasta los huevos del Totenham.




madre mia Kane dices! 
otro exjugador
ese tiene ya un nivel para un violencia o patetico y gracias
y encima llegando a sus ultimos años de activo (casi 29 años)


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> A mí sinceramente, los que dicen por ahí (y muchos aquí) que bien por no fichar a Haaland porque está Karim me parece que les falta no uno, sino 4 o 5 hervores. Es el exponente perfecto de 'pan para hoy, hambre para mañana'. Claro, lo inteligente es no fichar a un tío supergoleador que no tiene aún 22 años porque está on fire otro que empieza la temporada que viene más cerca de los 35 que de los 34. Porque, como todo el mundo sabe, tenemos mínimo 13 o 14 años de Benzema a este nivel. A ver qué dicen toda esa jauría de memos dentro de 3 años cuando Benzema ya haga rato que no está en el Madrid y Haaland reviente redes en el City con 24 o 25 años. De paso pedidle a Floren que no vaya a por Bellingham porque con Modric a este nivel es absurdo, panda de imbéciles.




lo que dices de la parte deportiva es cierto 
pero no tienes en cuenta varias cosas como: 

la super mega extratosferica millonada que el señorito haaland y su entorno exigian (mas aun que lo que se paga por mbape), incluida encima una clausula para salir mas barato cuando quisiera el del madrid : 
o sea era hipotecar al madrid por este tipo
no gracias!!!

el tema de sus lesiones.
esto es cierto y el tipo es medio de cristal.
asi que veremos sus años en el city cuanto realmente esta en activo


yo estaba ilusionado y a favor de que ficharan a haaland
pero cuando vi los inconvenientes que tiene: no gracias!!! todo para el shity

ademas como si haaland fuera el unico gran delantero que fuera a salir en los proximos 10 años
sin ir mas lejos el madrid esta siguiendo a otras promesas como : endrick , etc


----------



## Raul83 (9 May 2022)

Estoy en shock con el no fichaje de Haaland por el Madrid. Si Inda dijo en Diciembre que el Madrid lo había fichado...
Habría que haber cedido a Vinicius un par de años y haberlo fichado.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (9 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Fichar sí. A cualquier precio no. Una buena opción es Kane, que le queda 1 año y está hasta los huevos del Totenham.



A mi me gusta bastante Kane pero ya se le ha pasado un poco el arroz para ir a un grande. Por lo menos pagando traspaso.

Lo mejor tal cómo están las cosas es fichar a Mayoral, que Mbappe juegue bastante de 9, y gastarse los minoyes en un lateral derecho y 1 centrocampista "de categoría".


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 May 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Estoy en shock con el no fichaje de Haaland por el Madrid. Si Inda dijo en Diciembre que el Madrid lo había fichado...
> Habría que haber cedido a Vinicius un par de años y haberlo fichado.




desprenderse de vinicius o rodrygo eso si que seria un CAGADON


----------



## Rotto2 (9 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Me parece que lo que no acabáis de entender es que el sustituto de Karim será Mbappe.
> 
> Vini Mbappe Rodrygo



Me cago en tu puta madre la pipera, no se te ocurra volver a escribir esa puta delantera con Feicius y Paquete Rodrigo como el futuro del Madrid que me cago en todos tus muertos.


----------



## Cuqui (9 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> el centro del campo es FUNDAMENTAL en un equipo de futbol
> al madrid le vale con la CMK todavia 1 o 2 años mas para seguir compitiendo en la liga
> pero muchos parece que no veis que es salir a europa y la CMK pasa a significar CoñoMenudaKagada!!!
> 
> ...



Suscribo. Conoceis a algun jugador fichable que pudiera llegarle a la suela a Modric?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 May 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Estoy en shock con el no fichaje de Haaland por el Madrid. Si Inda dijo en Diciembre que el Madrid lo había fichado...
> Habría que haber cedido a Vinicius un par de años y haberlo fichado.



Es una pena dejarlo escapar, aunque yo tengo mis dudas de que rinda todo lo que se espera de el en un equipo como el City y bajo las ordenes de Guardiola. Si lo fichase Klopp para el Liverpool, entonces si que seria para echarse a temblar.


----------



## Gorrión (9 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Me cago en tu puta madre la pipera, no se te ocurra volver a escribir esa puta delantera con Feicius y Paquete Rodrigo como el futuro del Madrid que me cago en todos tus muertos.



Pues ya te puedes ir haciendo a la idea porque es lo que vamos a ver.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Suscribo. Conoceis a algun jugador fichable que pudiera llegarle a la suela a Modric?




si

es esperar unos pocos años y ya tenemos el relevo perfecto


----------



## petro6 (9 May 2022)

Lo de Haaland no es ninguna sorpresa,, o me váis a decir que el Madrid iba a traer a los dos por su cara bonita, habiendo tanto equipo Estado alrededor. Con Mbapies me doy por satisfecho si al final viene.

PD Mbapies y dos o tres fichajes claves con la pasta destinada al fichaje del mongolo del Borussia y la reventamos el próximo lustro.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> si
> 
> es esperar unos pocos años y ya tenemos el relevo perfecto



Como decia Carmen Sevilla en telecupon....Niño o niña??


----------



## xilebo (9 May 2022)

*SER: una cláusula de Haaland echó para atrás al Madrid*

El difunto *Raiola* pedía establecer una 'cláusula de liberación' de 150 millones en su segundo año, facilitando una posible salida. *Florentino* se negó rotundamente.


----------



## Rotto2 (9 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *SER: una cláusula de Haaland echó para atrás al Madrid*
> 
> El difunto *Raiola* pedía establecer una 'cláusula de liberación' de 150 millones en su segundo año, facilitando una posible salida. *Florentino* se negó rotundamente.



Las mismas excusas que difundió Florentino para no fichar a Neymar.

¿Resultado? Que luego ofreció 200 millones varias veces y ni por esas lo consiguió.

Las cuentas del Madrid son un puto misterio y solo fichan PUTA BASURA


----------



## Paobas (9 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Lo de Haaland no es ninguna sorpresa,, o me váis a decir que el Madrid iba a traer a los dos por su cara bonita, habiendo tanto equipo Estado alrededor. Con Mbapies me doy por satisfecho si al final viene.
> 
> PD Mbapies y dos o tres fichajes claves con la pasta destinada al fichaje del mongolo del Borussia y la reventamos el próximo lustro.



Por eso el Madrid debe procurar que el estadio se convierta en una máquina de generar €. De lo contrario, va a ser muy jodido pelear contra esos clubes estado en las próximas Champions. Es un asco competir en el mercado de fichajes contra equipos inyectados de una pasta que NO generan, porque los City y PSG prejeques no eran NADIE en Europa. Y el Chelsea, sin Abramovich, algo más, pero tampoco mucho.


----------



## Paobas (9 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Me cago en tu puta madre la pipera, no se te ocurra volver a escribir esa puta delantera con Feicius y Paquete Rodrigo como el futuro del Madrid que me cago en todos tus muertos.



Yo pienso algo parecido. Vini y Rodrigo son buenos, pero no son estelares. En un Madrid TOP 100% no serían titulares ninguno de los dos.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 May 2022)

Embapé no va a fichar por el RM esta temporada próxima....

El viaje a Madrid ha sido para decírselo personalmente a Floren por indicaciones del moro... Según el François Gallardo...


----------



## Rotto2 (9 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Yo pienso algo parecido. Vino y Rodrigo son buenos, pero no son estelares. En un Madrid TOP 100% no serían titulares ninguno de los dos.



De Cristiano Benzema Bale a esos dos paquetazos como titulares NI DE PUTA COÑA.

A la pipada le puedes meter un bate de béisbol por el culo que se la traga entera si se lo dicen los Manolos o Pedrerol o el Marca que son muy buenos.


----------



## Paobas (9 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> De Cristiano Benzema Bale a esos dos paquetazos como titulares NI DE PUTA COÑA.
> 
> A la pipada le puedes meter un bate de béisbol por el culo que se la traga entera si se lo dicen los Manolos o Pedrerol o el Marca que son muy buenos.



Paquetazos no son, joder. Pero tampoco son estrellas. Son buenos jugadores, sin más. De hecho, están jugando porque Bale y Hazard son dos impresentables de cuidado. Si no, la delantera sería Bale-Benzema-Hazard. De las mejores o la mejor del mundo con los tres a su máximo nivel.


----------



## Paobas (9 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Yo pienso algo parecido. Vini y Rodrigo son buenos, pero no son estelares. En un Madrid TOP 100% no serían titulares ninguno de los dos.



Si eso pasa, a ver qué explicaciones da Floper ante semejante fracaso en un verano en el que se esperaban a Mbappé y Haaland.


----------



## Rotto2 (9 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Paquetazos no son, joder. Pero tampoco son estrellas. Son buenos jugadores, sin más. De hecho, están jugando porque Bale y Hazard son dos impresentables de cuidado. Si no, la delantera sería Bale-Benzema-Hazard. De las mejores o la mejor del mundo con los tres a su máximo nivel.



Una cosa es que estén jugando de suplentes meritorios a bajo coste y otra que los piperazos ya los pongan de titulares en sus cuñalineaciones del Madrid del futuro.


----------



## josemanuelb (9 May 2022)

Ojo que se habla de que Haaland firme por el City pero con cláusula de salida.

Por mucha pasta que te den este año se ha visto que un club estado no es estar en el Madrid. Son 13 orejonas vs 0. Y los jugadores juegan por dinero pero también por títulos. Mirad CR7 y SR4 fuera del Madrid.

No descartaría a Haaland en el Madrid en 2, 3 años. Y si no Mbappe si viene de 9 y Gnabry o un extremo top en la derecha.

Nadie está a la altura de la gloria del Madrid, el que no quiera venir él se lo pierde, el Madrid seguirá ganando títulos.


----------



## josemanuelb (9 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Suscribo. Conoceis a algun jugador fichable que pudiera llegarle a la suela a Modric?



Ahora mismo solo se me ocurren Barella, Bellingham o Bernardo Silva (el último no sé si es fichable, el sarasa con sus ataques de entrenador estuvo a punto de dejarlo salir el último verano).


----------



## feps (9 May 2022)

Para quienes dudan de Tchouaméni


----------



## Edge2 (9 May 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Embapé no va a fichar por el RM esta temporada próxima....
> 
> El viaje a Madrid ha sido para decírselo personalmente a Floren por indicaciones del moro... Según el François Gallardo...



pero el francois ese no estaba en la carcel?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 May 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Embapé no va a fichar por el RM esta temporada próxima....
> 
> El viaje a Madrid ha sido para decírselo personalmente a Floren por indicaciones del moro... Según el François Gallardo...



Si Embapies no viene y al final el Madrid gana esta Champions va a ser la temporada mas extraña que nadie hubiese imaginado.

Si ni gana la champions ni viene el crack, cules y atleticos lo celebraran como si le hubieran ganado la champions al Madrid (sera lo mas cerca que esten, todo sea dicho)


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Paquetazos no son, joder. Pero tampoco son estrellas. Son buenos jugadores, sin más. De hecho, están jugando porque Bale y Hazard son dos impresentables de cuidado. Si no, la delantera sería Bale-Benzema-Hazard. De las mejores o la mejor del mundo con los tres a su máximo nivel.




cuidao porque marcelo , curiosamente brasileño tambien , no empezó a explotar en el madrid hasta pasados 2 o 3 años eh?
en los 2 o 3 primeros años estaba medio bloqueado

vinicius y rodrygo tienen solo 21 años y tienen calidad notable y solo les falta subir otro peldaño y medio para ya ser top mundiales.

vuelvo a decirlo : desprenderse de alguno de ellos seria un CAGADON BESTIAL


----------



## Pericoburbujista (9 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> pero el francois ese no estaba en la carcel?



Lo ha dicho por la tele en un programa de culés que hacen aquí, en Cataluña.... El tío estaba allí sentado tan tranquilo...


----------



## Th89 (9 May 2022)

Desde luego, admito que el negocio de los periodistas es la leche. Llevan 5 años viviendo de la cantinela con el tortugo, y ni cuando el desenlace es evidente dejan de dar por culo.

El que a estas alturas se crea que la renovación o el fichaje por el Madrid no están hechos, o tiene 15 años o es un ingenuo. Y no dudéis que si hubiera renovado ya lo habría anunciado el PSG hasta con una avioneta en el cielo.

El desenlace de Haaland es la más evidente prueba de que viene al Madrid. Floren no se queda sin un fichaje sobresaliente ni de coña.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> cuidao porque marcelo , curiosamente brasileño tambien , no empezó a explotar en el madrid hasta pasados 2 o 3 años eh?
> en los 2 o 3 primeros años estaba medio bloqueado
> 
> vinicius y rodrygo tienen solo 21 años y tienen calidad notable y solo les falta subir otro peldaño y medio para ya ser top mundiales.
> ...



Yo a Rodrygo le veo cerca del area movimientos de delantero listo, mas avispao de cara al gol que muchos extremos. Y la explosividad y potencia de Negricius aguanta pocas comparaciones y poco a poco echa cabeza....no los largaria


----------



## Rotto2 (9 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Desde luego, admito que el negocio de los periodistas es la leche. Llevan 5 años viviendo de la cantinela con el tortugo, y ni cuando el desenlace es evidente dejan de dar por culo.
> 
> El que a estas alturas se crea que la renovación o el fichaje por el Madrid no están hechos, o tiene 15 años o es un ingenuo. Y no dudéis que si hubiera renovado ya lo habría anunciado el PSG hasta con una avioneta en el cielo.
> 
> El desenlace de Haaland es la más evidente prueba de que viene al Madrid. Floren no se queda sin un fichaje sobresaliente ni de coña.



Tus argumentos son irrefutables. Se te ha caido el palillo de la boca recógelo del serrín y pincha un torrezno y calla un poco.


----------



## Rotto2 (9 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Yo a Rodrygo le veo cerca del area movimientos de delantero listo, mas abospao de cara al gol que muchos extremos. Y la explosividad y potencia de Negricius aguanta pocas comparaciones y poco a poco echa cabeza....no los largaria



Tu puta madre.


----------



## feps (9 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Yo a Rodrygo le veo cerca del area movimientos de delantero listo, mas abospao de cara al gol que muchos extremos. Y la explosividad y potencia de Negricius aguanta pocas comparaciones y poco a poco echa cabeza....no los largaria



Partiendo de la base de que Rodrygo Goes es delantero centro, pero desde que llegó al Madrid lo están poniendo de extremo.


----------



## Th89 (9 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Tus argumentos son irrefutables. Se te ha caido el palillo de la boca recógelo del serrín y pincha un torrezno y calla un poco.



Como comprenderás, la opinión de un perturbado que solo sabe insultar y no tiene ni puta idea de fútbol, me la paso por el forro de los huevos.

Vete a meterte la loncha diaria y deja de enmierdar el glorioso hilo del Real Madrid, imbécil.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Tu puta madre.



Me cago en tus putos muertos, y en la puta que te cago, peaso mierda


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Partiendo de la base de que Rodrygo Goes es delantero centro, pero desde que llegó al Madrid lo están poniendo de extremo.



Desconocia este dato. Pues la verdad es que me parece muy meritoria su adaptacion.


----------



## feps (9 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Desconocia este dato. Pues la verdad es que me parece muy meritoria su adaptacion.



Por eso Rodrygo remata con facilidad, más que Vinicius que sí es realmente extremo.


----------



## Paobas (9 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Tu puta madre.



Vas con la bilis espumada por la boca para opinar en el foro, shur. Te pareces a EL PERRO. Aunque...¿no serás el mismo con otra cuenta tal vez?


----------



## feps (9 May 2022)

El Ignore es vuestro amigo. Pasad de los troles.


----------



## 11kjuan (9 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Si eso pasa, a ver qué explicaciones da Floper ante semejante fracaso en un verano en el que se esperaban a Mbappé y Haaland.



Si gana la Champions a vosotros os va a dar explicaciones.

Sino quiere venir Frappè pues adiós. Habláis como si fuese el único macaco con talento del mundo.

Y de Haland pues lo mismo.

Que sí, que son muy buenos pero joder, ya cansa.

El Madrid te puede ganar una copa de Europa con Iván Campo y Karanka de titulares y geremi en el centro del campo 
Es el único equipo que puede hacer eso.


----------



## Paobas (9 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Si gana la Champions a vosotros os va a dar explicaciones.
> 
> Sino quiere venir Frappè pues adiós. Habláis como si fuese el único macaco con talento del mundo.
> 
> ...



Deja de decir tonterías que lo de este año no se repite más sin grandes fichajes.


----------



## feps (9 May 2022)

El Liverpool, con la CMK, nos va a pasar por encima como una apisonadora.


----------



## 11kjuan (9 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Deja de decir tonterías que lo de este año no se repite más sin grandes fichajes.



Dos años seguidos en semifinales con un truño de equipo.

Venga si, pipero.

Arrastrate ante niñatos como el Mbape y el Haland.

El Mbape que ha ganado ?
Un mundial ?
También lo ganó Karembeu


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 May 2022)

Varane es la sombra de Varane


El central francés no está a su nivel desde que fichó por el Manchester United. Su rendimiento es muy cuestionado entre los aficionados red devils . Su valor de mercado se ha desplomado.




as.com





Por lo visto fuera del Madrid hace frio...y Varane no es precisamente el prometedor central que deslumbraba...coño ai hasta le da un aire a Vallejo!!

A ver si hay suerte y pican bien con Ausencio!


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 May 2022)

y veremos a ver si puede , que ni llegue al nivel de aguero

no solo es ser bueno
es tambien adaptarse a un equipo , a un estilo de juego , y a una entrenadora bastante rabiosa caprichosa y sobre todo sobrevalorada


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 May 2022)




----------



## feps (9 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Varane es la sombra de Varane
> 
> 
> El central francés no está a su nivel desde que fichó por el Manchester United. Su rendimiento es muy cuestionado entre los aficionados red devils . Su valor de mercado se ha desplomado.
> ...



A Marco Ausencio lo transfieren seguro, y ahora se habla de que Kroos podría interesar a Guardiola. Demasiado bonito.


----------



## Paobas (9 May 2022)

Rotto2 me ha puesto en ignorados al preguntarle si es El PERRO usando una cuenta secundaria. Vamos, que lo es. Se creía que iba a pasar desapercibido semejante infraser bilioso.


----------



## Rotto2 (9 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Vas con la bilis espumada por la boca para opinar en el foro, shur. Te pareces a EL PERRO. Aunque...¿no serás el mismo con otra cuenta tal vez?



El Perro me imita desde que nos conocimos en ForoChueca hace años


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 May 2022)

joder 2040 paginas
como el madrid gane la final pasamos de las 2500 paginas fijo


----------



## 11kjuan (9 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> joder 2040 paginas
> como el madrid gane la final pasamos de las 2500 paginas fijo



Vendrá el Lidl y cerrará hilo.
Su spectrum no lo aguanta.
En cambio su mierda de spam y publicidad si.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> joder 2040 paginas
> como el madrid gane la final pasamos de las 2500 paginas fijo



Y si la pierde pasamos de 2800 porque vendrá todo el Frente Atlético...


----------



## 11kjuan (9 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Y si la pierde pasamos de 2800 porque vendrá todo el Frente Atlético...



Eso ni lo dude, como las moscas a la mierda.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> A Marco Ausencio lo transfieren seguro, y ahora se habla de que Kroos podría interesar a Guardiola. Demasiado bonito.



Joder, si lo de Kroos es cierto, no pedia ni traspaso.


----------



## DRIDMA (9 May 2022)

Escoria de equipo y escoria de afición.


----------



## Raul83 (9 May 2022)

Adiós al rubito summer que me guiñe el ojo tras meterla, adiós...
A lo mejor en 2024-25, dicen que hay una cláusula de rescisión de 150 M€ tras los dos años.


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Escoria de equipo y escoria de afición.



La verdad es que dá mas que asco.....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 May 2022)




----------



## Raul83 (10 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Lo de Haaland no es ninguna sorpresa,, o me váis a decir que el Madrid iba a traer a los dos por su cara bonita, habiendo tanto equipo Estado alrededor. Con Mbapies me doy por satisfecho si al final viene.
> 
> PD Mbapies y dos o tres fichajes claves con la pasta destinada al fichaje del mongolo del Borussia y la reventamos el próximo lustro.



¿Pero tú has visto la plantilla del City, Liverpool y PSG? Los milagros no ocurren permanentemente. En los próximos 10 años siguientes no vamos a ganar ninguna Copa de Europa. Habrá que centrarse en la Liga.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (10 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> pero el francois ese no estaba en la carcel?



porque? por calvo ?


----------



## Raul83 (10 May 2022)

Qué casualidad que ha sido confirmarse el fichaje de Haaland por el CIty y venir corriendo Mbappé a la capital de España a posturear. Yo creo que a Mbappé no le hacía ni puta gracia que el Madrid fichara a Haaland también.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 May 2022)

Que Haaland acababa en el City ni cotizaba. Nació y creció en Inglaterra, su padre jugó en el City cuando eran unos segundones, y se hizo "famoso" porque Roy Keane lo retiró mediante una de las patadas más salvajes que se han visto en un campo de fútbol (que además Keane admitió que se la tenía guardada porque Haaland padre le había dicho nosequé en un partido 4 años antes; así se las gastaba Keane).

Por resumir mi episodio de abuelo cebolleta: el sueño prohibido de Haaland hijo es seguramente cascarle un hattrick al United en tanto que equipucho de mitad de tabla mientras Old Trafford llora a moco tendido su inapelable caída del Olimpo. A igualdad de condiciones económicas/competitivas/etc. eso sólo se lo puede ofrecer el City.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (10 May 2022)

Estoy viendo el Chiringuito y no entiendo nada de la presencia de Mbappe y al Nasser en Madrid. 

De hecho, me huele bastante mal el tema. No sé qué pensaréis.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 May 2022)

es evidente que en el caso de que venga negrapé va a costar un pastón.

el psg le ofrece 50 netos, no te olvides.


a mi lo que me jode mucho es que tchoua parece que no va a venir.


----------



## Gorrión (10 May 2022)

Esos no saben una mierda, desde que llegó Mou el club tiene vetados a todos los medios, y mas a los del grupo Prisa.


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 May 2022)

es preferible subir a quien este en el Castilla ahora mismo que regalarle 180 kilos a un jugador,se llame como se llame…si eso garantizase rendimiento de superestrella pues aun,pero como no es el caso pues ni de broma…

si no se puede competir con los ingleses pues que se le va a hacer


----------



## arriondas (10 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> es evidente que en el caso de que venga negrapé va a costar un pastón.
> 
> el psg le ofrece 50 netos, no te olvides.
> 
> ...



Fútbol moderno, es lo que hay. Seguramente el entorno de Mbappe le habrá dicho al Madrid: "Killian quiere jugar en vuestro equipo, pero el PSG nos pone encima de la mesa 50 kilos netos si renueva con ellos; vosotros, ¿qué nos podéis ofrecer?"

Ya me figuraba que si Mbappe aterriza en la Casa Blanca no va a ser con una ficha más pequeña que la tiene en el PSG. El fútbol hiperprofesionalizdo y sus asuntos pecuniarios. Si el francés viene para ser la estrella y líder del equipo, lo será con todas las letras. Incluyendo un salario estratosférico, que le convierta en el jugador mejor pagado del mundo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> cuidao porque marcelo , curiosamente brasileño tambien , no empezó a explotar en el madrid hasta pasados 2 o 3 años eh?
> en los 2 o 3 primeros años estaba medio bloqueado
> 
> vinicius y rodrygo tienen solo 21 años y tienen calidad notable y solo les falta subir otro peldaño y medio para ya ser top mundiales.
> ...



Lo dudo, en el club tienen mucha fe en esos dos fichajes, consideran que van a dar calidad para bastantes años, claro que eso no quiere decir que se cumpla, pero ya van dando muestras, el problema es que ahora mismo, los dos más la tortuga rinden más por la izquierda, dos se tendran que sacrificar de lado.


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Desde luego, admito que el negocio de los periodistas es la leche. Llevan 5 años viviendo de la cantinela con el tortugo, y ni cuando el desenlace es evidente dejan de dar por culo.
> 
> El que a estas alturas se crea que la renovación o el fichaje por el Madrid no están hechos, o tiene 15 años o es un ingenuo. Y no dudéis que si hubiera renovado ya lo habría anunciado el PSG hasta con una avioneta en el cielo.
> 
> El desenlace de Haaland es la más evidente prueba de que viene al Madrid. Floren no se queda sin un fichaje sobresaliente ni de coña.



Usted no sale de casa no? El rubio ha pasado ya reconocimiento por el chity, es del chity petrolero. LA tortuga aquí y el rubio allí.


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Desconocia este dato. Pues la verdad es que me parece muy meritoria su adaptacion.



Mirad el video de campo de estrellas sobre el, está en amazon. De niño jugaba con categorías superiores y marcaba diferencias, en el Santos jugó siendo un crío, hasta que fichó por el Madrid. Siempre destacó por el gol, y Vinicius desde chaval también sabía encarar a los porteros. Creo que los tres brasileños pueden rendir mucho en los próximos años.


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Y si la pierde pasamos de 2800 porque vendrá todo el Frente Atlético...



Y los cagalanes futbosss clubs.


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 May 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> ¿Pero tú has visto la plantilla del City, Liverpool y PSG? Los milagros no ocurren permanentemente. En los próximos 10 años siguientes no vamos a ganar ninguna Copa de Europa. Habrá que centrarse en la Liga.



¿El PSG, en serio? pero sin la tortuga delante tienen a medio Neymar y a un muerto andante como es Messi, a ver si te crees que Messi llegando a los 35 va a arrasar en Europa, cu8ando lleva años y años sin rascar bola. Habrá que ver que pasa con el equipo después del mundial.


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La verdad es que dá mas que asco.....



Que cachondos los periolistos, dicen que el Atletico Madrid buscase al aficionado ¿ cuál, el que se baja los pantalones con el frente atlético? pero si no tuvieron cojones los periolistos del chiringomierda de llamarlos por su nombre y se callaron.


----------



## Th89 (10 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Usted no sale de casa no? El rubio ha pasado ya reconocimiento por el chity, es del chity petrolero. LA tortuga aquí y el rubio allí.



A eso me refería en el párrafo final, que si ellos se llevan a Haaland, ni de coña Florentino no tiene cerrado a Mbappé.

Esperemos que la Tortuga sea el mejor de los 2, no quiero que esos follacabras y el Meacolonias rocen siquiera la Champions.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> A eso me refería en el párrafo final, que si ellos se llevan a Haaland, ni de coña Florentino no tiene cerrado a Mbappé.
> 
> Esperemos que la Tortuga sea el mejor de los 2, no quiero que esos follacabras y el Meacolonias rocen siquiera la Champions.




tranqui sabemos que gaydrola tiene encima una maldicion africana de que ya no ganará ninguna champions
la cara que se le va a quedar a haaland cuando año tras año quede eliminado


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 May 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (10 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> A eso me refería en el párrafo final, que si ellos se llevan a Haaland, ni de coña Florentino no tiene cerrado a Mbappé.
> 
> Esperemos que la Tortuga sea el mejor de los 2, no quiero que esos follacabras y el Meacolonias rocen siquiera la Champions.



NO es solo de un jugador, son muchos factores, en fútbol nada te asegura títulos, como decía Alfredo, no hay ningún jugador mejor que 11. TEniendo muchos buenos, se puede gana. HAbrá que ver como se adapta y como se produce la transción final en el centro del campo.


----------



## Tubiegah (10 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Para quienes dudan de Tchouaméni



jugando en la liga de Senegal ya podrá


----------



## Th89 (10 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Varane es la sombra de Varane
> 
> 
> El central francés no está a su nivel desde que fichó por el Manchester United. Su rendimiento es muy cuestionado entre los aficionados red devils . Su valor de mercado se ha desplomado.
> ...



Desde que tuvo aquella lesión nunca fue el mismo, consiguió alcanzar un buen nivel y fue top de pareja con Ramos, pero nunca fue el central jerárquico que prometía como sí lo era Pepe, por ejemplo.

Y encima se va al United, que es un equipo que lleva encadenando fracasos desde que se fue Ferguson. Espero que le aproveche el dinero.

Yo la verdad es que no lo entiendo, irte del Madrid para recalar en un equipo inferior  eso lo hacen los que se van a jubilar porque no hay más huevos, pero con 29 años


----------



## Edu.R (10 May 2022)

Yo lo tengo clarísimo.

Si un tio prefiere jugar en un club sin historia por más pasta que en un club con pasado, presente y futuro donde puede ser leyenda, me deja muy claro cuales son sus prioridades.

De la eliminatoria de este año ya no voy a hablar, por si aun tiene dudas deportivas

Me parece muy respetable, pero mi club no se hipoteca. Y menos por un pseudomercenario. Se puede hacer cierto esfuerzo económico, por supuesto, pero no voy a hipotecar el club por un jugador.

Es más, ves a los dos finalistas de Champions, y son dos bloques equilibrados. Nada de estrellitas. Jugadores top si, pero equilibrados.

El amor y la historia no se compran. El Shitty y el PSG pueden seguir inyectando pasta, que nunca le llegarán a ninguno de los grandes a la suela del tobillo.

Que la cocina de diseño está muy bien, pero la de tu abuela no se paga con dinero.


----------



## Tubiegah (10 May 2022)

Qué coñazo con el negropé de los cojones. Qué veranito nos espera...


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (10 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *SER: una cláusula de Haaland echó para atrás al Madrid*
> 
> El difunto *Raiola* pedía establecer una 'cláusula de liberación' de 150 millones en su segundo año, facilitando una posible salida. *Florentino* se negó rotundamente.





Raul83 dijo:


> Adiós al rubito summer que me guiñe el ojo tras meterla, adiós...
> A lo mejor en 2024-25, dicen que hay una cláusula de rescisión de 150 M€ tras los dos años.



Era una exigencia de Raiola por si no triunfaba en el club de destino. De Ligt tiene una cláusula igual en la Juventus.



Th89 dijo:


> Desde que tuvo aquella lesión nunca fue el mismo, consiguió alcanzar un buen nivel y fue top de pareja con Ramos, pero nunca fue el central jerárquico que prometía como sí lo era Pepe, por ejemplo.
> 
> Y encima se va al United, que es un equipo que lleva encadenando fracasos desde que se fue Ferguson. Espero que le aproveche el dinero.
> 
> Yo la verdad es que no lo entiendo, irte del Madrid para recalar en un equipo inferior  eso lo hacen los que se van a jubilar porque no hay más huevos, pero con 29 años



El Madrid también lo vendió para hacer caja porque acababa contrato y no quería subirle el sueldo. Mejor 40 millones que nada, si tienes esa posición cubierta con Militao.


----------



## feps (10 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> jugando en la liga de Senegal ya podrá



Klopp lo quiere de titular indiscutible. Y Tchouameni ya está jugando en la selección campeona del mundo. O sea, que no es ningún bluf. Está sobradamente contrastado por quienes realmente saben de fútbol.


----------



## xilebo (10 May 2022)

La que lio Mbappe ayer en Madrid


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 May 2022)

el piperío se ha empeñado que el madrí traiga un español el próximo verano. Se habla de lateral del rayo y de mayoral

del que va a ser el mejor centrocampista del mundo los próximos 10 años no se dice nada en la pipada.

se va a un lateral izquierdo teniendo en esa posición a alaba y mendy. El centro de la defensa será rudi y mili

pd: prefiero que se fiche a tchoua antes que a negropé.


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> el piperío se ha empeñado que el madrí traiga un español el próximo verano. Se habla de lateral del rayo y de mayoral
> 
> del que va a ser el mejor centrocampista del mundo los próximos 10 años no se dice nada en la pipada.
> 
> ...



No le deis vueltas, que la tortuga la presentan en la primera semana de julio.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> No le deis vueltas, que la tortuga la presentan en la primera semana de julio.




a tchoua ya lo fichará el chelsea o el liverpul...


----------



## Xequinfumfa (10 May 2022)

Lo de Tchouameni es un escándalo, joder...pero tenemos a Camavinga, Valverde y un Casemiro que no se va a vender. Si lo ficha el Liverpool se lleva a un jugadorazo...pero nosotros tampoco somos mancos. 

Que venga Mbappe de una puta vez a ver si nos podemos organizar con las altas y bajas....qué agobio de fichaje, por Dios.


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 May 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Lo de Tchouameni es un escándalo, joder...pero tenemos a Camavinga, Valverde y un Casemiro que no se va a vender. Si lo ficha el Liverpool se lleva a un jugadorazo...pero nosotros tampoco somos mancos.
> 
> Que venga Mbappe de una puta vez a ver si nos podemos organizar con las altas y bajas....qué agobio de fichaje, por Dios.



OTra vez, que está fichado, las mismas fuentes que dijeron hace ya que no fichaban a Haaland, lo de ahora es los medios para vender. Ahora esta´n pendientes de ver quienes saben para ver si fichan alguno más, ojala fichen alguien pero que no se entere nadie, como el año pasado Camavinga.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 May 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Lo de Tchouameni es un escándalo, joder...pero tenemos a Camavinga, Valverde y un Casemiro que no se va a vender. Si lo ficha el Liverpool se lleva a un jugadorazo...pero nosotros tampoco somos mancos.
> 
> Que venga Mbappe de una puta vez a ver si nos podemos organizar con las altas y bajas....qué agobio de fichaje, por Dios.




la temporada de casemiro ha sido muy mala.. El tio está llegando al ocaso de su carrera deportiva.


----------



## Rotto2 (10 May 2022)

Casemiro ya lleva mucho tiempo acabado y se tiene que vender y marchar con Modric y Kroos los tres fuera amortizados hace eones.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 May 2022)

el NO fichaje de tchoua será un error histórico del madrid


----------



## seven up (10 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> la temporada de casemiro ha sido muy mala.. El tio está llegando al ocaso de su carrera deportiva.



Como para ser buena, lleva 7 años jugándolo todo, sin recambios ni lesiones. El tío tiene que tener un queme mental y físico tremendo.


----------



## Th89 (10 May 2022)

Casemiro el tema es que está quemadísimo como decís, porque descansa una mierda al ser el único 5 de la plantilla. Puede ser muy válido 2-3 años porque tiene 30, más si viene un recambio decente, porque el nigro del Mónaco le doy por perdido.

Kroos y Modric es otro cantar, el primero está jubilado ya y le daría boleto, y el segundo está para dosificarle y que juegue partidos concretos o pocos minutos.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (10 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Rotto2 me ha puesto en ignorados al preguntarle si es El PERRO usando una cuenta secundaria. Vamos, que lo es. Se creía que iba a pasar desapercibido semejante infraser bilioso.



No, no es el perro, no tiene su estilo ... si en algo coinciden los clones del perro es que todos escriben igual.

Este es retra y poco más, a la que vuelva a ver otro mensaje suyo lo envío al limbo, no lo hago ahora porque no merece ni el esfuerzo de un cambio de página.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (10 May 2022)

Van a aprovechar la ley Beckham para que su contrato sea más atractivo. El Madric le va a poder pagar bastante más que el PSG, ya veremos hasta dónde pueden saltarse el fair play financiero, pero todo tiene un límite.

Además que Mbapé ya sufrió las "bondades" del pipabeu.

Eso sí, cuando vea lo que es el pipabeu excepto en los partidos buenos de Champiñons y demás va a flipar.


----------



## cebollo (10 May 2022)

Agradecería que algún forero que viva en Inglaterra nos hable del fútbol inglés por el lado sociológico. Guardiola cae mal? Cual es el equipo más querido, el más odiado, el pijo, el comunista, todo eso. 

Guardiola ha dicho que casi todo el mundo prefiere que gane la Premier el Liverpool. Es verdad o son sesgos de separata paranoico? 

En la final contra el Liverpool apoyarán al Madri los del Everton, los del ManU los fruteros pakistanies? Los moromierdas de allí van con Salah o con Benzema?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (10 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Desde que tuvo aquella lesión nunca fue el mismo, consiguió alcanzar un buen nivel y fue top de pareja con Ramos, pero nunca fue el central jerárquico que prometía como sí lo era Pepe, por ejemplo.
> 
> Y encima se va al United, que es un equipo que lleva encadenando fracasos desde que se fue Ferguson. Espero que le aproveche el dinero.
> 
> Yo la verdad es que no lo entiendo, irte del Madrid para recalar en un equipo inferior  eso lo hacen los que se van a jubilar porque no hay más huevos, pero con 29 años



Quiza la presion del club era demasiado. Se me ocurren muchos casos de jugadores que el Madrid les venia muy grandes.

Quiza Varane creyo que no le compensaria. En ese sentido pedir irse sin dar mucho por culo es un gesto honroso. Pero vamos, que le jodan


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (10 May 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Lo de Tchouameni es un escándalo, joder...pero tenemos a Camavinga, Valverde y un Casemiro que no se va a vender. Si lo ficha el Liverpool se lleva a un jugadorazo...pero nosotros tampoco somos mancos.
> 
> Que venga Mbappe de una puta vez a ver si nos podemos organizar con las altas y bajas....qué agobio de fichaje, por Dios.



Todavia no ha venido y ya estoy harto de el...vendase!!


----------



## Rotto2 (10 May 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Como para ser buena, lleva 7 años jugándolo todo, sin recambios ni lesiones. El tío tiene que tener un queme mental y físico tremendo.



Y que su trabajo consiste en correr y defender como una bestia, y eso con 30 años ya difícil


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (10 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Agradecería que algún forero que viva en Inglaterra nos hable del fútbol inglés por el lado sociológico. Guardiola cae mal? Cual es el equipo más querido, el más odiado, el pijo, el comunista, todo eso.
> 
> Guardiola ha dicho que casi todo el mundo prefiere que gane la Premier el Liverpool. Es verdad o son sesgos de separata paranoico?
> 
> En la final contra el Liverpool apoyarán al Madri los del Everton, los del ManU los fruteros pakistanies? Los moromierdas de allí van con Salah o con Benzema?



No vivo en Inglaterra. Pero según me han contado ingleses de distinat índole.
El equipo grande menos odiado (o más querido) es el Liverpool en general.
Al City desde que lo tiene el jeque le tienen mucha manía.
Del tema Guardiola no sé demasaido, pero supongo que será bastante odiado. Como le odia todo el mundo excepto los independentistas.

Así que supongo que en esa final de Liverpool - City pues todo el mundo irá con el Liverpool excepto los del City, los del everton y algún retrasado. Que los hay en todas partes.


----------



## Rotto2 (10 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Agradecería que algún forero que viva en Inglaterra nos hable del fútbol inglés por el lado sociológico. Guardiola cae mal? Cual es el equipo más querido, el más odiado, el pijo, el comunista, todo eso.
> 
> Guardiola ha dicho que casi todo el mundo prefiere que gane la Premier el Liverpool. Es verdad o son sesgos de separata paranoico?
> 
> En la final contra el Liverpool apoyarán al Madri los del Everton, los del ManU los fruteros pakistanies? Los moromierdas de allí van con Salah o con Benzema?



Odian a los oil clubs. Pero no es que odien al City. El Liverpool es el equipo inglés con más seguidores en el mundo anglo. Australia EEUU Canadá Sudáfrica etc son del Liverpool y acuden en masa a sus finales aunque no tengan entrada. Guardiola cae mal es polémico como en España pero los progres lo protegen.


----------



## Paobas (10 May 2022)

No es él


Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> No, no es el perro, no tiene su estilo ... si en algo coinciden los clones del perro es que todos escriben igual.
> 
> Este es retra y poco más, a la que vuelva a ver otro mensaje suyo lo envío al limbo, no lo hago ahora porque no merece ni el esfuerzo de un cambio de página.



O sea, no es él. Sólo un alumno aventajado.


----------



## Paobas (10 May 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> No vivo en Inglaterra. Pero según me han contado ingleses de distinat índole.
> El equipo grande menos odiado (o más querido) es el Liverpool en general.
> Al City desde que lo tiene el jeque le tienen mucha manía.
> Del tema Guardiola no sé demasaido, pero supongo que será bastante odiado. Como le odia todo el mundo excepto los independentistas.
> ...



Y los del United. Se te olvidaba esa parte.


----------



## feps (10 May 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Lo de Tchouameni es un escándalo, joder...pero tenemos a Camavinga, Valverde y un Casemiro que no se va a vender. Si lo ficha el Liverpool se lleva a un jugadorazo...pero nosotros tampoco somos mancos.
> 
> Que venga Mbappe de una puta vez a ver si nos podemos organizar con las altas y bajas....qué agobio de fichaje, por Dios.



Cuando el día 28 el Liverpool pase por la piedra al Madrid, nos daremos cuenta de hasta qué extremo necesitamos un 5 puro como Tchouaméni.


----------



## Hermericus (10 May 2022)

Peñas madridistos en todo el mundo celebrando el Madrid City.

IMPRESIONANTE.

Indios, marroquies, palestinos, americanos... Los 5 continentes.


----------



## Paobas (10 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Cuando el día 28 el Liverpool pase por la piedra al Madrid, nos daremos cuenta de hasta qué extremo necesitamos un 5 puro como Tchouaméni.



No se ha jugado aún y ya nos han pasado por la piedra. Con merengues como tú para qué queremos antis.


----------



## xilebo (10 May 2022)

*Florentino, házlo*


----------



## Mecanosfera (10 May 2022)

Creo que con Mbappe y Haaland estamos cometiendo un error: la era Messi-CR7 fue tan genial que creemos que eso es lo normal en el fútbol, que haya bicharracos que dominen una década, pero eso ha sido muy excepcional. Lo normal en fútbol es que haya grandísimos cracks, como fueron Kaká, Ronaldinho o Shevchenko, que te ganan un par de Champions y luego se diluyen.

Creo precipitado que Mbappe y el otro van a dominar 12 años como hicieron los messialdo. Tendrán una buena carrera, un par de Champions y balones de oro cada uno, pero por estadística histórica tendremos que esperar un par de décadas hasta que aparezca un nuevo GOAT. Ahora toca de buscar al nuevo Benzema o al nuevo Henri o al nuevo Drogba, creo que hasta encontrar un nuevo CR7 vamos a tener que esperar. Y ojo, que ojalá venga Mbappe y viniese Haaland, pero hay que ser realistas y no creer que con ellos tienes crack hasta los 35.


----------



## feps (10 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> No se ha jugado aún y ya nos han pasado por la piedra. Con merengues como tú para qué queremos antis.



Quiero que gane el Madrid, pero siendo realistas está francamente complicado, sobre todo por nuestro delicado centro del campo.


----------



## Scardanelli (10 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Agradecería que algún forero que viva en Inglaterra nos hable del fútbol inglés por el lado sociológico. Guardiola cae mal? Cual es el equipo más querido, el más odiado, el pijo, el comunista, todo eso.
> 
> Guardiola ha dicho que casi todo el mundo prefiere que gane la Premier el Liverpool. Es verdad o son sesgos de separata paranoico?
> 
> En la final contra el Liverpool apoyarán al Madri los del Everton, los del ManU los fruteros pakistanies? Los moromierdas de allí van con Salah o con Benzema?



El Liverpool tiene muchísimos más seguidores en Inglaterra que el City. El City es el equipo segundón de Manchester. Hasta que llegaron los moros tenía menos seguidores que el Aston Villa (club histórico y de la segunda ciudad de Inglaterra, por otro lado) y ahora seguro que tiene menos que United, Liverpool y Arsenal, que es el equipo con más seguidores de Londres.

Yo conozco muchos seguidores del Liverpool (algunos de Londres, otros de East Anglia o las Midlands) que no son de Liverpool y ninguno del City.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> pd: prefiero que se fiche a tchoua antes que a negropé.



Estáis como cabras algunos. Pensad un poco en los partidos en los que no ha estado Benzema este año, empezando por el derbi.


----------



## arriondas (10 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Agradecería que algún forero que viva en Inglaterra nos hable del fútbol inglés por el lado sociológico. Guardiola cae mal? Cual es el equipo más querido, el más odiado, el pijo, el comunista, todo eso.
> 
> Guardiola ha dicho que casi todo el mundo prefiere que gane la Premier el Liverpool. Es verdad o son sesgos de separata paranoico?
> 
> En la final contra el Liverpool apoyarán al Madri los del Everton, los del ManU los fruteros pakistanies? Los moromierdas de allí van con Salah o con Benzema?



El City siempre ha sido el otro equipo de Manchester. No es como el Torino, que aunque tenga menor palmarés es el primer equipo de Turín por número de seguidores (en la ciudad, que la Juve es el equipo con más tifosi en Italia) Antes de lo que cogieran los jeques, era conocido por ser equipo de los hermanos Gallagher, y poco más.

El equipo inglés con más seguidores en Inglaterra debe de ser el Manchester United, si no me equivoco. Seguido del Liverpool... y el Arsenal. Dos del top-3 no andan muy finos últimamente comparados con el City, pero son más populares.


----------



## Rotto2 (10 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Creo que con Mbappe y Haaland estamos cometiendo un error: la era Messi-CR7 fue tan genial que creemos que eso es lo normal en el fútbol, que haya bicharracos que dominen una década, pero eso ha sido muy excepcional. Lo normal en fútbol es que haya grandísimos cracks, como fueron Kaká, Ronaldinho o Shevchenko, que te ganan un par de Champions y luego se diluyen.
> 
> Creo precipitado que Mbappe y el otro van a dominar 12 años como hicieron los messialdo. Tendrán una buena carrera, un par de Champions y balones de oro cada uno, pero por estadística histórica tendremos que esperar un par de décadas hasta que aparezca un nuevo GOAT. Ahora toca de buscar al nuevo Benzema o al nuevo Henri o al nuevo Drogba, creo que hasta encontrar un nuevo CR7 vamos a tener que esperar. Y ojo, que ojalá venga Mbappe y viniese Haaland, pero hay que ser realistas y no creer que con ellos tienes crack hasta los 35.



Eso no se sabe pero el rubio lleva una media de 1 gol por partido como Cristiano y Messi. Mbappé de 0,8 que es otra barbaridad. Yo hubiera fichado al noruego que es un 20% más goleador. Los dos pueden fracasar esto nunca se sabe. Pero son exactamente el tipo de supercrack al que te refieres que ha habido poquísimos. CR Messi Müller y no sé si alguno más.

Y tras ellos la hiperbestia del momento es Tchouameni que decía Inda que estaba cerrado igual que Haaland y Mbappé y ya veremos pero pinta muy mal.

Yo hubiera vendido a toda la plantilla mierdera que tenemos a precio de saldo menos a Courtois y hubiera comprado a estos tres a cualquier precio y el resto del Castilla si no hay dinero para más. La plantilla es una puta basura toda. Restos de saldo que llegan viejos sin traspaso y promesas que no sirve ninguno.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (10 May 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Peñas madridistos en todo el mundo celebrando el Madrid City.
> 
> IMPRESIONANTE.
> 
> Indios, marroquies, palestinos, americanos... Los 5 continentes.



jajaja que descojone todos con la silla.


----------



## xilebo (10 May 2022)

*Nos puede explotar la cabeza.*


----------



## JimTonic (10 May 2022)

como deciamos por aqui que a halland no se le iba a fichar, y aunque es un superjugador al madrid tambien traeria muchos problemas

el proyecto se asienta sobre la tortuga ninja (esperemos que venga que todavia no hay nada decidido) y luego van a ir a por el defensa del city (rudiger) pero lo que nos ha llevado aqui es no hacer lo curas con el dinero)

Claro que halland es buenisimo, pero no se puede pagar tanto dinero por ese jugador sin desequilibar lo que tenemos ahora, y menos viendo la clausula que le habian puesto, que era para dentro de dos años estar otra vez en una subasta. Es decir, era un Sergio ramos pero a lo bestia. Lo dicho, mejor jugadores un poco peores y mas calmados

Lo que si traearia es al 5 negro de francia o por lo menos un lateral derecho. Y por lo menos nos quitamos de bale, isco, y marcelo (80 millones brutos de ahorro y multitud de problemas) y con un poco de suerte el milan se lleva a Ausencio. Solo con quitar a esos cuatro entraria mucho aire fresco en el madrid, y la escala salarial estaria mas o menos definida


----------



## Paobas (10 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Quiero que gane el Madrid, pero siendo realistas está francamente complicado, sobre todo por nuestro delicado centro del campo.



Ah, pensaba que lo lógico era un chorreo de 9-0 en una final de Champions. Centro del campo delicado? Están Valverde, Camavinga, Modric, Case,Ceballos, Toni...tan mal no lo veo, la verdad. Jugará la CMK de titular con Valverde, pero los revulsivos Camavinga y Rodrigo pueden volver a decantar todo a favor como ya han hecho 3 veces en esta UCL.


----------



## xilebo (10 May 2022)

*Ramos hace pública la foto de la cena con Mbappe*

Cenaron diez personas con el francés en 'Quintoelemento', el restaurante situado en la séptima planta de una conocida discoteca de Madrid.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Cuando el día 28 el Liverpool pase por la piedra al Madrid, nos daremos cuenta de hasta qué extremo necesitamos un 5 puro como Tchouaméni.


----------



## feps (10 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Ah, pensaba que lo lógico era un chorreo de 9-0 en una final de Champions. Centro del campo delicado? Están Valverde, Camavinga, Modric, Case,Ceballos, Toni...tan mal no lo veo, la verdad. Jugará la CMK de titular con Valverde, pero los revulsivos Camavinga y Rodrigo pueden volver a decantar todo a favor como ya han hecho 3 veces en esta UCL.



Klopp es mejor entrenador que Guardiola y el Liverpool es mejor equipo que el City. Salir con la CMK es regalarles media orejona. Jugar una final con varios jugadores en el ocaso es jugar a la ruleta rusa.


----------



## Edu.R (10 May 2022)

Bueno, si el Shitty no gana la Shempions en los dos próximos años, no sé que más coño necesitan, la verdad. Es un abuso monetario

Con semejante equipo hecho al gusto de Pep... y ahora con Haaland. 

Por cierto, el Dortmund se está montando un equipo muy molón para el año que viene. No estará Haaland, pero con su dinerito van a poder competir con el Bayern.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, si el Shitty no gana la Shempions en los dos próximos años, no sé que más coño necesitan, la verdad. Es un abuso monetario
> 
> Con semejante equipo hecho al gusto de Pep... y ahora con Haaland.
> 
> Por cierto, el Dortmund se está montando un equipo muy molón para el año que viene. No estará Haaland, pero con su dinerito van a poder competir con el Bayern.



con gaydroga no van a ganar ninguna champions:


----------



## Raul83 (10 May 2022)

Espero que Mbappé no sea la ruina del Madrid, como lo fue Messi la del Barcelona. Yo no hubiera fichado a Mbappé, muy caro, Haaland era más barato.


----------



## cebollo (10 May 2022)

En Francia han encontrado una cuenta b de Mbappe en una red social con hasta audios rajando de Messi e Icardi. Es todo parecido a los audios de Florentino.

Es muy reciente, a ver si me entero mejor.


----------



## seven up (10 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El City siempre ha sido el otro equipo de Manchester. No es como el Torino, que aunque tenga menor palmarés es el primer equipo de Turín por número de seguidores (en la ciudad, que la Juve es el equipo con más tifosi en Italia) Antes de lo que cogieran los jeques, era conocido por ser equipo de los hermanos Gallagher, y poco más.
> 
> El equipo inglés con más seguidores en Inglaterra debe de ser el Manchester United, si no me equivoco. Seguido del Liverpool... y el Arsenal. Dos del top-3 no andan muy finos últimamente comparados con el City, pero son más populares.



Coincido, el Manchester United es el que tiene más tirón entre los aficionados británicos, luego va el Liverpool y el Arsenal de los de Londres. 
Cuando estuve en el RU a principios de los 80, en la época de máximo apogeo del Liverpool, me llamaba poderosamente la atención de que en los la tiendas de deportes y centros comerciales había muchísima mas equipación/merchandaising del Manchester United que del Liverpool o de otros clubs que en esos momentos estaban por encima del MU.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (10 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> En Francia han encontrado una cuenta b de Mbappe en una red social con hasta audios rajando de Messi e Icardi. Es todo parecido a los audios de Florentino.
> 
> Es muy reciente, a ver si me entero mejor.



ES FLORENTINISTA.


----------



## DRIDMA (10 May 2022)

Da igual, van a seguir fichando lo que les salga de la polla.


----------



## Roedr (10 May 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Espero que Mbappé no sea la ruina del Madrid, como lo fue Messi la del Barcelona. Yo no hubiera fichado a Mbappé, muy caro, Haaland era más barato.



Mbappe quiere venir al Madrid, pero sin perder un sólo euro de lo que cobraría quedándose en el PSG. 

Que forma de tocar los huevos el tipo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> En Francia han encontrado una cuenta b de Mbappe en una red social con hasta audios rajando de Messi e Icardi.



"Messi es un tolili. Pero tolili total, oye..."


----------



## Th89 (10 May 2022)

Se están filtrando unas cifras en la operación Haaland que me están poniendo de mala leche


----------



## DRIDMA (10 May 2022)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Se están filtrando unas cifras en la operación Haaland que me están poniendo de mala leche



Piensa que cuando se retire Benzema dentro de dos años, si el City no ha ganado ninguna Champions (algo posible) o si el jugador se ha malquistado con Guardiola (algo que tiene precedentes) Haaland tiene una cláusula liberatoria y el Madrid podrá ficharlo por 150 millones.


----------



## Th89 (10 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Piensa que cuando se retire Benzema dentro de dos años, si el City no ha ganado ninguna Champions (algo posible) o si el jugador se ha malquistado con Guardiola (algo que tiene precedentes) Haaland tiene una cláusula liberatoria y el Madrid podrá ficharlo por 150 millones.



Eso espero. 

En verdad, si los analizas detenidamente, defensivamente seguirán sin ser gran cosa a no ser que sigan fichando centrales por 100k millones y les salga alguno bueno. Y su portero es del montón.

Confiemos en la maldición africana


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 May 2022)

Dice marca que Antonio ya ha firmado


----------



## Edu.R (10 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Dice marca que Antonio ya ha firmado



Yo prefería a Eric García, que tiene mejor salida de balón y con eso tendríamos más pusesió.


----------



## Mecanosfera (10 May 2022)

Mbappe será caro, pero a nivel comercial ayuda a consolidar mercados muy jugosos: por un lado toda la esfera francófona, y por otro lado el público "no-blanco", que suman unos cientos de millones de personas. Vale que en Madrid ya hay negros para dar y tomar, pero ninguno de ellos es nivel balon de oro. Lo que voy a decir sonará muy cínico, pero hay que reconocer que del mismo modo que la dictadura woke se esfuerza en dar oscars y nobels a negros, en el fútbol van a dar balones de oro morenos muy descaradamente. No puede haber la sospecha de que es un premio "racista" y que apenas haya premiados de color, como en su tiempo fueron Ronaldinho o Rivaldo (no recuero si Henri tuvo el premio, pero creo que no). Cuando Mbappe sea candidato, siempre se puede jugar la carta "no le premiáis porque es negro", que es infalible... y oye, siempre es rentable que el balón de oro esté en tu equipo.

Haaland te trae público escandinavo, que tampoco son tan futboleros, y algún país friki del norte de Europa, poco más. No creo que acerque a la audiencia alemana al Madrid, porque a este nivel ya tienen su Bayern.

El fútbol es un deporte pero también un negocio, y a esos niveles de cientos de millones de inversión hay que tener siempre en cuenta el retorno de cada jugador. Con mirada fría y a nivel de inversión, creo que Mbappe puede ser más rentable por lo que le rodea. El otro es un soso, una especie de Lewandowski que carece de carisma comercial. Su único carisma es su rollito de psicópata con esa mirada de pirado que tiene, pero con Pep se va a tener que "domesticar" y perder ese instinto tan animal, porque con el calculador guardiola no hay espacio para las improvisaciones de un miura, Me quedo con Mbappe.


----------



## xilebo (10 May 2022)

*Rüdiger ya es del Madrid*

El alemán pasó el reconocimiento médico tras firmar la pasada semana hasta 2026 y 450M€ de cláusula. Según el periodista Patrick Berger, ganará 7M€ netos más bonus.


----------



## Edu.R (10 May 2022)

Un resumen de la nueva Shempions:

- Habrá 36 equipos. Las 32 plazas de siempre, pero además, el 3º de la Liga que esté 5º en el ranking (Portugal o Francia seguramente), y una plaza extra para uno de los campeones de las Ligas menores (Pasa de 4 a 5). Las otras dos plazas son para las Ligas que mejor coeficiente sumen en la temporada anterior (Este año serían para Inglaterra y Paises Bajos). En caso de que la consiguiese España, irían los 5 primeros.

- La fase inicial consta de 8 partidos. Los 36 equipos se dividen en 4 grupos de 9 equipos por ranking (A, B, C ,D) y juegan dos partidos con dos equipos de cada ranking (Uno fuera y otro en casa). No llega a ser un sistema suizo, pero es más flexible que la fase de grupos.

- Cuando todo el mundo juegue sus 8 partidos, se hace un top-36:
Los 8 mejores van a Octavos.
Del 9 al 24 van a 1/16. Juegan el 9º con el 24º, el 10º con el 23º y así.

- Los octavos de final no se sortean. Se vuelve a mirar el ranking del top-36, y al 1º se le asigna el peor clasificado que haya, al 2º el segundo peor clasificado y asi sucesaivamente. Esto se vuelve a hacer en Cuartos y en Semifinales. De forma, que el 1º y el 2º solo jugarían la final. No lo han anunciado, pero imagino que el mejor clasificado jugará la vuelta en casa, porque ahora esto es una ventaja evidente (En caso de prórroga juegas con tu público)

Esto significa que la fase inicial es importante para "coger sitio" y facilitarte el camino, pero no te garantiza nada. Al final, tienes que jugar al menos 15 partidos para ser campeón, que podrían ser 17 si no haces top-8, con lo que el número de partidos aumenta muy poco. Se sigue jugando entre semana, excepto la final, que va en sábado.

Es un poco lo de siempre, pero le han dado un toquecito NFL que no está mal.


----------



## Edge2 (10 May 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> porque? por calvo ?











El regreso de François Gallardo tras salir de la cárcel para competir contra Josep Pedrerol


François Gallardo, el que fuera uno de los tertulianos de El chiringuito de Josep Pedrerol, ha reaparecido ante los medios de comunicación tras haber pasado dos meses y medio en la cárcel. Un compañero de tertulias le acusó de estafa y le reclamaba 12.000 euros. Llegó a estar en busca y captura...



ecoteuve.eleconomista.es


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 May 2022)

se estan negrizando todos los equipos de europa
lo que pasa que en el madrid claro canta mas


----------



## seven up (10 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Mbappe será caro, pero a nivel comercial ayuda a consolidar mercados muy jugosos: por un lado toda la esfera francófona, y por otro lado el público "no-blanco", que suman unos cientos de millones de personas. Vale que en Madrid ya hay negros para dar y tomar, pero ninguno de ellos es nivel balon de oro. Lo que voy a decir sonará muy cínico, pero hay que reconocer que del mismo modo que la dictadura woke se esfuerza en dar oscars y nobels a negros, en el fútbol van a dar balones de oro morenos muy descaradamente. No puede haber la sospecha de que es un premio "racista" y que apenas haya premiados de color, como en su tiempo fueron Ronaldinho o Rivaldo (no recuero si Henri tuvo el premio, pero creo que no). Cuando Mbappe sea candidato, siempre se puede jugar la carta "no le premiáis porque es negro", que es infalible... y oye, siempre es rentable que el balón de oro esté en tu equipo.
> 
> Haaland te trae público escandinavo, que tampoco son tan futboleros, y algún país friki del norte de Europa, poco más. No creo que acerque a la audiencia alemana al Madrid, porque a este nivel ya tienen su Bayern.
> 
> El fútbol es un deporte pero también un negocio, y a esos niveles de cientos de millones de inversión hay que tener siempre en cuenta el retorno de cada jugador. Con mirada fría y a nivel de inversión, creo que Mbappe puede ser más rentable por lo que le rodea. El otro es un soso, una especie de Lewandowski que carece de carisma comercial. Su único carisma es su rollito de psicópata con esa mirada de pirado que tiene, pero con Pep se va a tener que "domesticar" y perder ese instinto tan animal, porque con guardiola no hay espacio para las improvisaciones de un miura, Me quedo con Mbappe.



Mucha letra para poca sustancia, no hace falta darle vueltas comerciales. Haaland no viene por que Benzemá ha hecho un temporadón y eso lógicamente tiene premio durante las próxima dos temporadas, justo las que tiene de contrato. Traer a Haaland para que Mariano y Jovic no se aburran en el banquillo me parece una barbaridad. Si al final viene Mbapee, con Vini, Rodrigo, Panzard y Benzemá ya hay mucha dinamita para pocos puestos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 May 2022)

eso es solo porque el VARcelona esta sin dinero
en cuanto vuelva a tener dinero......negriza como todo el mundo
.....¿vuelva a tener dinero? : sí : gana el real madrid por goleada


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 May 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Mucha letra para poca sustancia, no hace falta darle vueltas comerciales. Haaland no viene por que Benzemá ha hecho un temporadón y eso lógicamente tiene premio durante las próxima dos temporadas, justo las que tiene de contrato. Traer a Haaland para que Mariano y Jovic no se aburran en el banquillo me parece una barbaridad. Si al final viene Mbapee, con Vini, Rodrigo, Panzard y Benzemá ya hay mucha dinamita para pocos puestos.



sobra Panzard en esa lista


----------



## Roedr (10 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Mbappe será caro, pero a nivel comercial ayuda a consolidar mercados muy jugosos: por un lado toda la esfera francófona, y por otro lado el público "no-blanco", que suman unos cientos de millones de personas. Vale que en Madrid ya hay negros para dar y tomar, pero ninguno de ellos es nivel balon de oro. Lo que voy a decir sonará muy cínico, pero hay que reconocer que del mismo modo que la dictadura woke se esfuerza en dar oscars y nobels a negros, en el fútbol van a dar balones de oro morenos muy descaradamente. No puede haber la sospecha de que es un premio "racista" y que apenas haya premiados de color, como en su tiempo fueron Ronaldinho o Rivaldo (no recuero si Henri tuvo el premio, pero creo que no). Cuando Mbappe sea candidato, siempre se puede jugar la carta "no le premiáis porque es negro", que es infalible... y oye, siempre es rentable que el balón de oro esté en tu equipo.
> 
> Haaland te trae público escandinavo, que tampoco son tan futboleros, y algún país friki del norte de Europa, poco más. No creo que acerque a la audiencia alemana al Madrid, porque a este nivel ya tienen su Bayern.
> 
> El fútbol es un deporte pero también un negocio, y a esos niveles de cientos de millones de inversión hay que tener siempre en cuenta el retorno de cada jugador. Con mirada fría y a nivel de inversión, creo que Mbappe puede ser más rentable por lo que le rodea. El otro es un soso, una especie de Lewandowski que carece de carisma comercial. Su único carisma es su rollito de psicópata con esa mirada de pirado que tiene, pero con Pep se va a tener que "domesticar" y perder ese instinto tan animal, porque con el calculador guardiola no hay espacio para las improvisaciones de un miura, Me quedo con Mbappe.



vale, pero como se lesiona Benzy y tengamos que tirar del duo letal Jovic/Mariano estamos listos


----------



## Roedr (10 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Rüdiger ya es del Madrid*
> 
> El alemán pasó el reconocimiento médico tras firmar la pasada semana hasta 2026 y 450M€ de cláusula. Según el periodista Patrick Berger, ganará 7M€ netos más bonus.



Que poca ilusión me hace falta el pavo este. ¿Para qué lo queremos si este año la defensa es lo que mejor ha funcionado?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Que poca ilusión me hace falta el pavo este. ¿Para qué lo queremos si este año la defensa es lo que mejor ha funcionado?




Si, ha funcionado de puta madre.

El chelsi nos metió 3 en casa y el city 4 allí

Contra el farsa en el Bernabéu tb nos fue muy bien


----------



## feps (10 May 2022)

Falta un 5, porque Camavinga se pierde jugando en ese puesto. Es necesaria una disciplina defensiva de la que carece, porque realmente es un volante y no sabe guardar la posición.


----------



## seven up (10 May 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Espero que Mbappé no sea la ruina del Madrid, como lo fue Messi la del Barcelona. Yo no hubiera fichado a Mbappé, muy caro, Haaland era más barato.






Th89 dijo:


> Se están filtrando unas cifras en la operación Haaland que me están poniendo de mala leche



Haaland al City: un fichaje de 350 millones de euros... y muchas comisiones

Las cifras según el Marca sobre Haaland son brutales, no están muy lejos de lo que se habla de Mbapeé. 75+10 'kilos' para el Borussia Dortmund. 40 millones y 5 años para el jugador. Y las comisiones: 30 millones para Haaland padre; y 50 para la agencia que representa Erling. Si lo recolocamos al modo Haaland/ Mbapeé quedaría; 155/180 millones de prima de fichaje y 40/50 millones de ficha. No hay mucha diferencia entre el uno y otro. 
Eso si como venga Mbapee al Real Madrid ya puede rendir bien y que ganemos muchos títulos por que la minuta es de órdago.


----------



## _Suso_ (10 May 2022)

Y digo yo, si llega Rüdiguer igual Alaba también puede valer de cinco, no?


----------



## Rotto2 (10 May 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Espero que Mbappé no sea la ruina del Madrid, como lo fue Messi la del Barcelona. Yo no hubiera fichado a Mbappé, muy caro, Haaland era más barato.



LO más probable es que si Mbappé es un fracaso, lo podamos revender sacando pasta a saco. Es un fichaje redondo en teoría, difícil perder dinero. Muy muy mal lo tiene que hacer para que no nos paguen 200 por él en un par de años. Es aún joven, no es el puto Hazard (hijolagranputta).


----------



## seven up (10 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> sobra Panzard en esa lista



Hombre, yo siempre tiro a optimista, viendo su implicación con la plantilla y con la reciente operación. A lo mejor se recupera bien y si no se descuida en el verano puede ser un recambio interesante para Vini y para Mbapeé.


----------



## Roedr (10 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Si, ha funcionado de puta madre.
> 
> El chelsi nos metió 3 en casa y el city 4 allí
> 
> Contra el farsa en el Bernabéu tb nos fue muy bien



y Benzema un día falló dos penalties y Courtois otro día se comió un gol. El global de la defensa ha sido excelente. Ahora metemos un pesetas que a saber como desajusta algo que funcionaba bien.


----------



## Rotto2 (10 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Si, ha funcionado de puta madre.
> 
> El chelsi nos metió 3 en casa y el city 4 allí
> 
> Contra el farsa en el Bernabéu tb nos fue muy bien



Exacto. Aparte de que Militao y Alaba son buenos pero no tanto. Reforzar viene de perlas.


----------



## xilebo (10 May 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Y digo yo, si llega Rüdiguer igual Alaba también puede valer de cinco, no?



Y de 6 tmb


----------



## Rotto2 (10 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Mbappe será caro, pero a nivel comercial ayuda a consolidar mercados muy jugosos: por un lado toda la esfera francófona, y por otro lado el público "no-blanco", que suman unos cientos de millones de personas. Vale que en Madrid ya hay negros para dar y tomar, pero ninguno de ellos es nivel balon de oro. Lo que voy a decir sonará muy cínico, pero hay que reconocer que del mismo modo que la dictadura woke se esfuerza en dar oscars y nobels a negros, en el fútbol van a dar balones de oro morenos muy descaradamente. No puede haber la sospecha de que es un premio "racista" y que apenas haya premiados de color, como en su tiempo fueron Ronaldinho o Rivaldo (no recuero si Henri tuvo el premio, pero creo que no). Cuando Mbappe sea candidato, siempre se puede jugar la carta "no le premiáis porque es negro", que es infalible... y oye, siempre es rentable que el balón de oro esté en tu equipo.
> 
> Haaland te trae público escandinavo, que tampoco son tan futboleros, y algún país friki del norte de Europa, poco más. No creo que acerque a la audiencia alemana al Madrid, porque a este nivel ya tienen su Bayern.
> 
> El fútbol es un deporte pero también un negocio, y a esos niveles de cientos de millones de inversión hay que tener siempre en cuenta el retorno de cada jugador. Con mirada fría y a nivel de inversión, creo que Mbappe puede ser más rentable por lo que le rodea. El otro es un soso, una especie de Lewandowski que carece de carisma comercial. Su único carisma es su rollito de psicópata con esa mirada de pirado que tiene, pero con Pep se va a tener que "domesticar" y perder ese instinto tan animal, porque con el calculador guardiola no hay espacio para las improvisaciones de un miura, Me quedo con Mbappe.



¿Pero qué dices tío? Escandinavia ve la Premier. Siguen la Premier más que sus ligas nacionales. Primero ven la Premier y después las suyas. Con Haaland no traes espectadores escandinavos, y mucho menos a Inglaterra que ya son sus espectadores fieles. Lo que hará será que alguno en Noruega se hará del City, pocos porque cada uno tiene su equipo tan definido como nosotros somos madridistas, ellos son del United, Liverpool, Arsenal o Chelsea desde pequeños y no se van a cambiar por Haaland. Aparte de que son en total unos 25 millones, no son demasiado mercado potencial. Les traerá más audiencia de China o el mundo eslavo o asiático que esos siguen más a los cracks que a los clubes y se cambian tranquilamente, como cuando Beckham nos trajo millones de nuevos madridistas que se fueron con él.

Tampoco Mbappé va a traer espectadores francófonos de África por ser francés y negro. Los traerá igual que Messi o Cristiano, de todo el mundo, por ser el número 1 (si llga a serlo).


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (10 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Se están filtrando unas cifras en la operación Haaland que me están poniendo de mala leche



Serán 17 millones y punto.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (10 May 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Mucha letra para poca sustancia, no hace falta darle vueltas comerciales. Haaland no viene por que Benzemá ha hecho un temporadón y eso lógicamente tiene premio durante las próxima dos temporadas, justo las que tiene de contrato. Traer a Haaland para que Mariano y Jovic no se aburran en el banquillo me parece una barbaridad. Si al final viene Mbapee, con Vini, Rodrigo, Panzard y Benzemá ya hay mucha dinamita para pocos puestos.



Panzard no acaba este año?

No he visto peor fichaje, no hay por donde pillarlo. Bale ganó una champiñons ...



Roedr dijo:


> Que poca ilusión me hace falta el pavo este. ¿Para qué lo queremos si este año la defensa es lo que mejor ha funcionado?



Es bueno. En serio, de refresco está bien.


----------



## Rotto2 (10 May 2022)

Ranking de los mejores 10 pasadores del mundo en 2022.

Para los PUTTORETRASADOS que dicen que el señor mayor alineador pone a Modric y Kroos por jerarquía o que son sus amigos. 









The top 10 best passers in the world as of 2022: Global ranking


Discover more on the top 10 soccer players ranked as the ⭐BEST PASSERS IN THE WORLD⭐in 2022. Get to know the name and stats of the world's number 1 passer here.




sportsbrief.com


----------



## cebollo (10 May 2022)

No he encontrado nada más sobre grabaciones de Mbappe. Quizá ha sido algún troleo de un twitero francés. Pero yo me lo había creído, lo de rajar de Icardi me cuadraba mucho.


----------



## Rotto2 (10 May 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Coincido, el Manchester United es el que tiene más tirón entre los aficionados británicos, luego va el Liverpool y el Arsenal de los de Londres.
> Cuando estuve en el RU a principios de los 80, en la época de máximo apogeo del Liverpool, me llamaba poderosamente la atención de que en los la tiendas de deportes y centros comerciales había muchísima mas equipación/merchandaising del Manchester United que del Liverpool o de otros clubs que en esos momentos estaban por encima del MU.



Ya os lo he dicho antes cojones. El Liverpool se mea en las tetas del United en número de fans y espectadores tanto en UK como en el MUNDO ANGLO. El United le supera en el MUNDO porque durante la etapa Ferguson creció muchísimo en Asia y África por Beckham sobre todo, unido a ganar muchas Premiers y un par de Champions, pero en UK y MUNDO ANGLO el Liverpool es dios, porque se mea en títulos con sus 6 champions y casi las mismas ligas, pese a haber estado décadas en la mierda.


----------



## Roedr (10 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Panzard no acaba este año?
> 
> No he visto peor fichaje, no hay por donde pillarlo. Bale ganó una champiñons ...
> 
> ...



Pero se puede fichar a un tío a 10kg por temporada con idea de tenerlo en el banco?. Mi no entender.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (10 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pero se puede fichar a un tío a 10kg por temporada con idea de tenerlo en el banco?. Mi no entender.



Lo de refresco lo decía por tener uno más que fuera bueno.

El tío va a ser titular y lo va a hacer bien, ya verás.


----------



## Paobas (10 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Que poca ilusión me hace falta el pavo este. ¿Para qué lo queremos si este año la defensa es lo que mejor ha funcionado?



Me parece que no viste el partido de vuelta de cuartos este año.


----------



## Paobas (10 May 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Mucha letra para poca sustancia, no hace falta darle vueltas comerciales. Haaland no viene por que Benzemá ha hecho un temporadón y eso lógicamente tiene premio durante las próxima dos temporadas, justo las que tiene de contrato. Traer a Haaland para que Mariano y Jovic no se aburran en el banquillo me parece una barbaridad. Si al final viene Mbapee, con Vini, Rodrigo, Panzard y Benzemá ya hay mucha dinamita para pocos puestos.



Cuando dentro de 3 años Haaland aún con 24 esté reventando redes en el City y Benzema ya sólo sea un recuerdo en el Madrid, a ver qué cojones dicen/decís los que veis bien no haberlo fichado por el temporadón que ha hecho un tío muy bueno, sí, pero en la recta final de su carrera.


----------



## Rotto2 (10 May 2022)




----------



## Th89 (10 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Cuando dentro de 3 años Haaland aún con 24 esté reventando redes en el City y Benzema ya sólo sea un recuerdo en el Madrid, a ver qué cojones dicen/decís los que veis bien no haberlo fichado por el temporadón que ha hecho un tío muy bueno, sí, pero en la recta final de su carrera.



Son adorables, como en vez de a gol por partido como ahora le dé por volver a sus antiguos números, volverá a ser el fardo y querrán su cabeza 

Pero vamos, independientemente de eso, lo de Haaland huele a cagada y de las gordas.


----------



## _Suso_ (10 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Cuando dentro de 3 años Haaland aún con 24 esté reventando redes en el City y Benzema ya sólo sea un recuerdo en el Madrid, a ver qué cojones dicen/decís los que veis bien no haberlo fichado por el temporadón que ha hecho un tío muy bueno, sí, pero en la recta final de su carrera.



A mí de Haland me echan muy para atrás sus lesiones, que sí, que probablemente la rompa y tal, pero como siga con esas tendencias a las lesiones tienes a un Hazard número dos.


----------



## Rotto2 (10 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Cuando dentro de 3 años Haaland aún con 24 esté reventando redes en el City y Benzema ya sólo sea un recuerdo en el Madrid, a ver qué cojones dicen/decís los que veis bien no haberlo fichado por el temporadón que ha hecho un tío muy bueno, sí, pero en la recta final de su carrera.



Yo no lo entiendo, se va al City por una cantidad muy normal que podíamos pagar hasta haciendo fondo común los 1000 millones de madridistas.

No había que dejar escapar a ninguno de los dos por dinero. Lo acabará intentando fichar por 500 millones dentro de 5 años cuando ya esté machacado.


----------



## Paobas (10 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Yo no lo entiendo, se va al City por una cantidad muy normal que podíamos pagar hasta haciendo fondo común los 1000 millones de madridistas.
> 
> No había que dejar escapar a ninguno de los dos por dinero. Lo acabará intentando fichar por 500 millones dentro de 5 años cuando ya esté machacado.



Este verano era el todo o nada para intentar fichar a los dos bigardos. No se va a hacer y, por tanto, tal vez no haya más posibilidades de juntar a los CR y Messi de esta década.


----------



## Roedr (10 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Lo de refresco lo decía por tener uno más que fuera bueno.
> 
> El tío va a ser titular y lo va a hacer bien, ya verás.



y a quién quitas?, Mili, Mendy, Alaba y Carvajal sin titularísimos. Quitas a Casemiro para poner a Alaba en su puesto?. De verdad, que no lo veo.


----------



## _Suso_ (10 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> y a quién quitas?, Mili, Mendy, Alaba y Carvajal sin titularísimos. Quitas a Casemiro para poner a Alaba en su puesto?. De verdad, que no lo veo.



Yo si lo veo, Alava jugando de Casemiro de vez en cuando, otras veces jugando de Mendy y de central otras veces, que en la temporada hay mucho partido y lesiones.


----------



## feps (10 May 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Yo si lo veo, Alava jugando de Casemiro de vez en cuando, otras veces jugando de Mendy y de central otras veces, que en la temporada hay mucho partido y lesiones.



Pues entonces se va a hacer la picha un lío.


----------



## _Suso_ (10 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Pues entonces se va a hacer la picha un lío.



No, tiene la suerte de ser un jugador polivalente, que sabe jugar en tres puestos muy bien y en el que peor juega yo creo que es en el de central, si fichas a un tío polivalente es para eso.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Si, ha funcionado de puta madre.
> 
> El chelsi nos metió 3 en casa y el city 4 allí
> 
> Contra el farsa en el Bernabéu tb nos fue muy bien



eso es verdad
pero el fallo estaba en la CMK que era pasada por encima por los medios centros de esos equipos que has nombrado
como los panzer alemanes pasaban por encima de la caballeria polaca , igual

por eso de sus defensas se plantaban directamente en nuestra defensa : y cada jugada era igual
mientras tanto cagueto mascando chicles y levantando la ceja
esperando a sacar a valverde y camavinga para despues de que nos follaran vivos


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 May 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Hombre, yo siempre tiro a optimista, viendo su implicación con la plantilla y con la reciente operación. A lo mejor se recupera bien y si no se descuida en el verano puede ser un recambio interesante para Vini y para Mbapeé.



adelghazard es un ANTIMADRIDISTA
asi que espera sentado su recuperacion y explosion como jugador

se vio claro en estas dos cosas :

antes de ser fichado : cuando el madrid lo tanteaba adelghazard dijo que si el madrid lo queria que se moviera el madrid , que el no tenia que moverse nada : primera señal clara de chulo jeta antimadridista

despues de ser fichado : llegó con TRIPA a los primeros partidos del madrid
segunda señal ya evidente de su clara chuleria jeta antimadridista

la lesion le jodió mas claro
pero recordad que hasta ese momento su juego era igualmente una MIERDA
o sea carrerita suave para adelante , frenada , pase atras : es decir un isco malo

el madrid fichó a un antimadridista y encima gastando una burrada de millones
en mi opinion posiblemente ha sido la peor inversion que ha hecho el madrid en toda su historia
(porque otros como bale al menos rindieron unos años a alto nivel)


por cierto : lewandowski es el adelghazard polaco
otro antimadridista IGUAL
cuando hace años el madrid se interesaba por el , lewandokwsi despreció al madrid de forma chulesca a lo adelghazard
y todavia recientemente volvia a tener la jeta y dejaba caer que podria estar interesado en acabar su carrera en el madrid : es decir ofrecer al madrid sus servicios cuando ya esta de retiro , eso si : cobrando por supuesto una autentica millonada.
debió pensar que si al jeta antimadridista adelghazard le salió , por que a el no.
y todavia hay madridistas que babean por este polaco al final de su carrera y no se dan cuenta que es otro antimadridista


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Pues entonces se va a hacer la picha un lío.




mas bien alaba se hace la picha un lio cuando juega de central
tengo entendido que su posicion natural es defensa izquierdo


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 May 2022)

estoy viendo el aston villa - liverpul

edito: perdon, fabinho
ha salido algo tocado medio lesionado el central van dijk
muscular : veremos a ver si es solo molestias de dias o se alarga varias semanas

por cierto de acuerdo que el liverpul esta jugando con algunos pocos suplentes pero vamos... para estarse jugando la liga inglesa poco juego les veo


----------



## feps (10 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> mas bien alaba se hace la picha un lio cuando juega de central
> tengo entendido que su posicion natural es defensa izquierdo



Alaba el puesto donde más ha jugado ha sido lateral izquierdo. De 5 no lo veo porque requiere mucha visión de juego, anticipación, pase...


----------



## feps (10 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> estoy viendo el aston villa - liverpul
> 
> ha salido algo tocado medio lesionado el central van dijk
> muscular : veremos a ver si es solo molestias de dias o se alarga varias semanas
> ...



El City la tiene ganada. El Liverpool sabe que su objetivo es el 28.


----------



## Paobas (10 May 2022)

....


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> El City la tiene ganada. El Liverpool sabe que su objetivo es el 28.




tanto como ganada...no se eh?
ahora estan empatados a puntos con un partido menos el city
o sea no tengo ahora delante los partidos que quedan ni los rivales del city y del liverpul
pero vamos... ninguno de los dos tampoco el city se pueden confiar


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 May 2022)

Si viene el Rogelio, Álaba se posiciona en un lateral...y mendy?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si viene el Rogelio, Álaba se posiciona en un lateral...y mendy?




ahi veo alternancia de puestos y titularidades


----------



## feps (10 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> tanto como ganada...no se eh?
> ahora estan empatados a puntos con un partido menos el city
> o sea no tengo ahora delante los partidos que quedan ni los rivales del city y del liverpul
> pero vamos... ninguno de los dos tampoco el city se pueden confiar



El City lo tiene fácil para ganar lo que queda.


----------



## JimTonic (10 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Pues entonces se va a hacer la picha un lío.



no creo, mira a araujo de delantero centro


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> El City lo tiene fácil para ganar lo que queda.



aunque sea asi dudo mucho que el liverpul de por perdida la premier y no compita a tope los partidos que le quedan
y esto es de lo que se trata como beneficio para el madrid


----------



## feps (10 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> aunque sea asi dudo mucho que el liverpul de por perdida la premier y no compita a tope los partidos que le quedan
> y esto es de lo que se trata como beneficio para el madrid



El Liverpool es un equipazo e intentará pelear hasta el final, pero no van a quemar sus naves en la Premier, sabiendo el calendario tan fácil que le queda al City y que en 18 días tiene la Champions.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Liverpool es un equipazo e intentará pelear hasta el final, pero no van a quemar sus naves en la Premier, sabiendo el calendario tan fácil que le queda al City y que en 18 días tiene la Champions.




a los dos les quedan dos partidos similares
es mas una ligerisima ventaja para el liverpool

manchester city:
Aston Villa (local)
Wolverhampton (visitante) *sin fecha oficial

liverpool:
Southampton (visitante)
Wolverhampton (local)


ademas creo que les queda jugar entre ellos dos en unos dias 

digo de nuevo : el liverpool desgaste va a tener


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> El City lo tiene fácil para ganar lo que queda.



Fácil, fácil tampoco, tiene que jugar fuera contra el séptimo y el octavo. Eso en España serían el Villarreal y el Athletic, por poner un ejemplo. Fuera de casa no me parece tan fácil. Y luego está el tema de que tiene a la defensa en cuadro absoluto, Stones, Dias y Walker baja para los tres partidos que quedan.

Le vale un empate, pero si el Liverpool le recorta los tres puntos irían al goal average general, que ahora mismo es +65 Liverpool y +68 City. Si pierde mañana se quedarían en +67 por lo menos... sería la rehostia que se decidiera la liga por diferencia de goles.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (10 May 2022)

Alguien entiende la nueva xampiñons 24-25?? Vaya basura de formato nan0.


----------



## HDR (10 May 2022)

Mala noticia lo de Haaland, dentro de lo que cabe... El Madrid ha desconfiado mucho por el tema de las lesiones constantes que tiene. Después de Kaká, Robben y Bale, no necesitamos más de eso.

Por otro lado, Pepe Hucha siempre ha tenido alergia a los nueves puros... Ahí está su historial con Eto'o, Ibrahimovic, Mario Gómez...

Me quedaré más tranquilo cuando cierren a Mbappé de una puta vez.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 May 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Alguien entiende la nueva xampiñons 24-25?? Vaya basura de formato nan0.



es plagiar el concepto de superliga..para desarmar a floren


----------



## pepetemete (11 May 2022)

Real Mandril y Negrolona...

No, en serio, con todos mis respetos a las personas de raza negra que lo merecen... mecago en la puta, es que ya no se fichan blancos???

Luego vienen a dar por culo con el BLM y todos esos movimientos victimistas, pero me parece que los blancos se están quedando en muy segundo plano en los equipos europeos al menos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> a los dos les quedan dos partidos similares
> es mas una ligerisima ventaja para el liverpool
> 
> manchester city:
> ...




el liverpul tiene que jugar el sábado la final de la fa cup contra el chelsea. Desgaste brutal

a parte d elos partidos de liga, claro.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (11 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> el liverpul tiene que jugar el sábado la final de la fa cup contra el chelsea. Desgaste brutal
> 
> a parte d elos partidos de liga, claro.



Este año la champions es del Liverpool, no le des más vueltas.

Cada vez que el Betis gana la Copa, el Liverpool gana la champions y muere el Papa.

Pasó así en 1977 y 2005.

Esperemos que por lo menos se cumpla lo último.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 May 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Este año la champions es del Liverpool, no le des más vueltas.
> 
> Cada vez que el Betis gana la Copa, el Liverpool gana la champions y muere el Papa.
> 
> ...



guardemos tu profecia...


----------



## xilebo (11 May 2022)




----------



## Paobas (11 May 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Este año la champions es del Liverpool, no le des más vueltas.
> 
> Cada vez que el Betis gana la Copa, el Liverpool gana la champions y muere el Papa.
> 
> ...



Otro "merengue". En serio, si es 100% que nos fulminan en París, ahorraros ver la final, terna de mindundis. 
Se puede perder la final? Obvio, uno de los dos va a perderla. Pero darla por perdida sin jugar es de eunucos que se orinan encima. Por suerte, este Madrid ha demostrado un coraje tremendo y gracias a Dios los jugadores no la dan por perdida antes de jugarla. Van a darlo todo por traer la 14. Eso seguro.


----------



## cebollo (11 May 2022)

La Fiscalia acaba de acusar a Villar de pagos irregulares a árbitros por 117 millones de euros. Recordemos, ninguna expulsión de Luís Suárez, ningún descenso del Atlético de Bilbao, ningún penalty pitado a Mascherano...y si hablabas de Villarato estabas loco.


----------



## feps (11 May 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Este año la champions es del Liverpool, no le des más vueltas.
> 
> Cada vez que el Betis gana la Copa, el Liverpool gana la champions y muere el Papa.
> 
> ...



Me temo que se va a cumplir todo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Me temo que se va a cumplir todo.


----------



## Rotto2 (11 May 2022)




----------



## filets (11 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


>



El Extremadura no ha desaparecido por una deuda de 2 millones. Ha desaparecido porque no podia pagar sus gastos
Mientras puedas pagar salarios, electricidad, agua, conexion a internet, empresa de seguridad, las letras de los prestamos, etc... la empresa sigue funcionando, independientemente de la deuda.

Ademas el Barça no ha perdido 500M en un año, es lo que La Liga calcula que ha perdido por los dos años de pandemia. Esta temporada el Barsa va a perder 150M, pero mientras pueda pagar fichas, salarios, la electricidad y agua del Camp Nou, PROSEGUR, etc el Barsa puede seguir operando


----------



## Rotto2 (11 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> El Extremadura no ha desaparecido por una deuda de 2 millones. Ha desaparecido porque no podia pagar sus gastos
> Mientras puedas pagar salarios, electricidad, agua, conexion a internet, empresa de seguridad, las letras de los prestamos, etc... la empresa sigue funcionando, independientemente de la deuda.
> 
> Ademas el Barça no ha perdido 500M en un año, es lo que La Liga calcula que ha perdido por los dos años de pandemia. Esta temporada el Barsa va a perder 150M, pero mientras pueda pagar fichas, salarios, la electricidad y agua del Camp Nou, PROSEGUR, etc el Barsa puede seguir operando



No lo blanquees filetes que el trasfondo es mucho peor aún de lo que denuncia el tuitero.


----------



## Th89 (11 May 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Este año la champions es del Liverpool, no le des más vueltas.
> 
> Cada vez que el Betis gana la Copa, el Liverpool gana la champions y muere el Papa.
> 
> ...



Rompieron la maldición de que el campeón no repetía título (en la era Champions), y para rizar el rizo lo hicieron y la ganaron 3 veces consecutivas.

Y hasta el miércoles me pareció leer que el Madrid no había superado nunca una semifinal de CL palmando el partido de ida, o algo así.

Se podrá perder, por supuesto, pero tirar de maldiciones o casualidades en el siglo XXI y con este equipo que es experto en romperlas... yo me espero a que ruede el balón el 28.


----------



## filets (11 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> No lo blanquees filetes que el trasfondo es mucho peor aún de lo que denuncia el tuitero.



Yo no blanqueo nada
El ESCANDALO es que el Barsa todos los años ha presentado unos resultados economicos con BENEFICIOS excepto el primer año de Laporta y sin embargo tiene 1300M de deuda
¿Como es posible tener esa deuda si cada año tenia beneficios? El Barsa lleva una decada presentado numeros falsos y en base a esos numeros falsos se le ha adjudicado un limite salarial que no le correspondia permitiendole fichar e inscribir jugadores que si hubiera dicho la verdad no podria haber inscrito.
Es decir el Barsa HA HECHO TRAMPA los ultimos 5 años como minimo. Deberia bajar a 2ªB y aqui nadie lo denuncia ni dice nada de esto que es claramente una TRAMPA


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> El Extremadura no ha desaparecido por una deuda de 2 millones. Ha desaparecido porque no podia pagar sus gastos
> Mientras puedas pagar salarios, electricidad, agua, conexion a internet, empresa de seguridad, las letras de los prestamos, etc... la empresa sigue funcionando, independientemente de la deuda.
> 
> Ademas el Barça no ha perdido 500M en un año, es lo que La Liga calcula que ha perdido por los dos años de pandemia. Esta temporada el Barsa va a perder 150M, pero mientras pueda pagar fichas, salarios, la electricidad y agua del Camp Nou, PROSEGUR, etc el Barsa puede seguir operando



Godlman Sachs es el dueño, dedua que crecerá sin parar porque coloca la deuda a otra gente, lo que supone un mayor interés a pagar. ¿hasta cuando van a seguir así? el año pasado soltaron 500 millones para pagar y pasar la deuda de corto a largo plazo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Yo no blanqueo nada
> El ESCANDALO es que el Barsa todos los años ha presentado unos resultados economicos con BENEFICIOS excepto el primer año de Laporta y sin embargo tiene 1300M de deuda
> ¿Como es posible tener esa deuda si cada año tenia beneficios? El Barsa lleva una decada presentado numeros falsos y en base a esos numeros falsos se le ha adjudicado un limite salarial que no le correspondia permitiendole fichar e inscribir jugadores que si hubiera dicho la verdad no podria haber inscrito.
> Es decir el Barsa HA HECHO TRAMPA los ultimos 5 años como minimo. Deberia bajar a 2ªB y aqui nadie lo denuncia ni dice nada de esto que es claramente una TRAMPA



No les paso nada cuando no se presentaron a una eliminatoria de copa del rey, creo que estaba guardiolin de entrenador, al año siguiente como si nada cuando tení que estar descalificado. Si alguien manda en este país son los cagalanes, gracias a unos mierdas de gobernantes.


----------



## Paobas (11 May 2022)

A los hipernegativos:

Sí, los que decís "El Liverpool nos arrasa", "nos van a meter 4", "va a ser un chorreo", "La Champions es seguro de ellos este año" y etc. Os digo que OS VAYÁIS A TOMAR POR CULO, PANDA DE DESGRACIADOS. Qué rabia da meterse aquí y leer puro derrotismo y pesimismo preventivo. Meted vuestra puta negatividad en otro foro, mamones. No hay cosa peor que dar por perdido algo que ni se ha jugado.
Os recuerdo que hace un año el Madrid eliminó al Pool de la Champions sin excesivos problemas teniendo ambos más o menos las mismas plantillas salvo la excepción de la lesión de VVD.


----------



## JimTonic (11 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Yo no blanqueo nada
> El ESCANDALO es que el Barsa todos los años ha presentado unos resultados economicos con BENEFICIOS excepto el primer año de Laporta y sin embargo tiene 1300M de deuda
> ¿Como es posible tener esa deuda si cada año tenia beneficios? El Barsa lleva una decada presentado numeros falsos y en base a esos numeros falsos se le ha adjudicado un limite salarial que no le correspondia permitiendole fichar e inscribir jugadores que si hubiera dicho la verdad no podria haber inscrito.
> Es decir el Barsa HA HECHO TRAMPA los ultimos 5 años como minimo. Deberia bajar a 2ªB y aqui nadie lo denuncia ni dice nada de esto que es claramente una TRAMPA




y no olvides que se declaro la independencia de cataluna durante 9 segundos, en ese instante el barca estaba fuera de la liga española y deberia haber comenzado desde 3 regional


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (11 May 2022)

como en casa en ningún sitio


----------



## JimTonic (11 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> El Extremadura no ha desaparecido por una deuda de 2 millones. Ha desaparecido porque no podia pagar sus gastos
> Mientras puedas pagar salarios, electricidad, agua, conexion a internet, empresa de seguridad, las letras de los prestamos, etc... la empresa sigue funcionando, independientemente de la deuda.
> 
> Ademas el Barça no ha perdido 500M en un año, es lo que La Liga calcula que ha perdido por los dos años de pandemia. Esta temporada el Barsa va a perder 150M, pero mientras pueda pagar fichas, salarios, la electricidad y agua del Camp Nou, PROSEGUR, etc el Barsa puede seguir operando



nop, las perdidas de 487 son de la temporada 2020-2021, que fue cuando metio toda la mierda laporta para que lo tuviera que pagar bartomeu


esta temporada dicen las proyecciones que hicieron en febrero que sse iban las perdidas a mas de 300 millones.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 May 2022)

el titulo pone 
los cules en esta champions

pero leyendo aqui a algunos madridistas
tendria que poner
madridistas pesimistas gafes cagaos y sin fe en esta champions


----------



## xilebo (11 May 2022)

*Sorpresa con Miguel*

El lateral zurdo canterano volverá en tiempo récord de su lesión de menisco. Ya golpea pelota y estará listo desde la semana que viene para *Raúl*... o si le necesita *Ancelotti*.


----------



## El salvaje guatemalteco (11 May 2022)

Para los pesimistas: deberíais replantearos a qué equipo pertenecer. Os sugiero que os hagáis del atleti, estaréis en vuestra salsa llorando, quejándose, dando patadas y perdiendo siempre.
Los auténticos vikingos confiamos en nuestro equipo y tenemos adn vencedor.
¡¡¡¡ HALA MADRID !!!! y que se joda el liverpul


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 May 2022)

el de Antonio es fichajazo. Seguramente no habrá este verano un fichaje de un defensa mejor que el de Antonio

por si acaso y por si nos lee alguno de la directiva del madrid. .............TCHOUA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rotto2 (11 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Yo no blanqueo nada
> El ESCANDALO es que el Barsa todos los años ha presentado unos resultados economicos con BENEFICIOS excepto el primer año de Laporta y sin embargo tiene 1300M de deuda
> ¿Como es posible tener esa deuda si cada año tenia beneficios? El Barsa lleva una decada presentado numeros falsos y en base a esos numeros falsos se le ha adjudicado un limite salarial que no le correspondia permitiendole fichar e inscribir jugadores que si hubiera dicho la verdad no podria haber inscrito.
> Es decir el Barsa HA HECHO TRAMPA los ultimos 5 años como minimo. Deberia bajar a 2ªB y aqui nadie lo denuncia ni dice nada de esto que es claramente una TRAMPA



No lo blanqueas pollas. Claro que lo has blanqueado filetes. A callar.


----------



## feps (11 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>



Ojalá.


----------



## filets (11 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> el de Antonio es fichajazo. Seguramente no habrá este verano un fichaje de un defensa mejor que el de Antonio
> 
> por si acaso y por si nos lee alguno de la directiva del madrid. .............TCHOUA!!!!!!!!!!!



La muerte de Raiola ha precipitado el traspaso de Haaland.
No es casualidad que el fichaje de Rudiger se anuncie al dia siguiente
Me da que el Madrid estaba negociando con Haaland, que con el City estaba todo cerrado y que los Haaland han decidido el "pajaro en mano"
Y en cuanto al Madrid le han dicho que fichaban por el City JAS ha dicho "pos ya podemos firmar a Rudi"


----------



## feps (11 May 2022)

Lacito también para Casemiro. Si además Kroos se fuera con Guardiola, sería algo parecido a lo de Ramos y Varane.









El Madrid no tiene a Casemiro en venta… pero no es intransferible


En Valdebebas cuentan con Casemiro para la próxima temporada y no está puesto en venta. Sin embargo, el Real Madrid podría valorar las posibles ofertas que lleguen por el brasileño ya que no es intransferible.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Lacito también para Casemiro. Si además Kroos se fuera con Guardiola, sería algo parecido a lo de Ramos y Varane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora la manía es con Kroos, el año que viene la prensa ahora que no tiene a BAle buscará otro blanco para sus fobias, a ver si a hora va a ser Antonio. A Kroos le queda la próxima, a ver si ahora no vale absolutamente para nada, pasamos del todo a la nada en medio segundo.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (11 May 2022)

A muchos les iría bien un conjuro para que se hicieran del Español una temporada o dos, y que volvieran a la época de Clemente ... disfrutando de aquella final de la UEFA que nos hizo perder ("salid a disfrutar", como si fuera Jesucristo, después de ganar 3-0 en Sarrià).

Coño, que hasta nosotros vamos con ilusión a cada final que jugamos, aunque sabemos que lo más probable es que nos jodan vivos, pero no vamos diciendo que vamos a perder y tal. 

Sois el mejor equipo del mundo por palmarés, cojones, son los demás los que tienen que estar acojonados, que hace 7 finales que no perdéis ni una. Aún saliendo con Lucas Vázquez, Benzema


----------



## feps (11 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Ahora la manía es con Kroos, el año que viene la prensa ahora que no tiene a BAle buscará otro blanco para sus fobias, a ver si a hora va a ser Antonio. A Kroos le queda la próxima, a ver si ahora no vale absolutamente para nada, pasamos del todo a la nada en medio segundo.



Kroos está haciendo la peor campaña de la última década. Está más lento que el caballo del malo y hoy por hoy es una rémora para el equipo. Tuvo cinco años estupendos, pero está ya en su ocaso futbolístico.


----------



## filets (11 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Kroos está haciendo la peor campaña de la última década. Está más lento que el caballo del malo y hoy por hoy es una rémora para el equipo. Tuvo cinco años estupendos, pero está ya en su ocaso futbolístico.



Y Casimiro lleva mal dos temporadas.
La CMK ya no estan para ser titulares, ninguno de los tres.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Kroos está haciendo la peor campaña de la última década. Está más lento que el caballo del malo y hoy por hoy es una rémora para el equipo. Tuvo cinco años estupendos, pero está ya en su ocaso futbolístico.



Kroos ha hecho partidos buenos, otro tema es que ahora quieren que sea un velocista contra los grandes equipos que son muy físicos, que sea lo que no fue ni de joven. Que hay partidos que tienen que ir jugando otros, pues claro, además de que la lesión que tiene es jodida, como recaiga se retira.
EStá claro que los tres tienen que ir dejando paso, pero por favor, no sean tan de cero a cien en un segundo. 
Sobre Casemiro, si alguien pone pasta que lo vendan, como pasó con Cristiano, el Madrid ha gastado en neto poco dinero en los últimos años, las gallinas que salen por las que entran. NAdie es imprescindible.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (11 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> el liverpul tiene que jugar el sábado la final de la fa cup contra el chelsea. Desgaste brutal
> 
> a parte d elos partidos de liga, claro.



Sin problemas para el LiBerpUl. Ya esta Carleto ahi para poner a Kroos y nivelar la balanza, o desequilibrarla de lado ingles....


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (11 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Godlman Sachs es el dueño, dedua que crecerá sin parar porque coloca la deuda a otra gente, lo que supone un mayor interés a pagar. ¿hasta cuando van a seguir así? el año pasado soltaron 500 millones para pagar y pasar la deuda de corto a largo plazo.



Hasta que los dueños de Goldman Sachs quieran, evidentemente. Lo que no tengo tan claro es que sus dueños tengan interes en conseguir pasta a coste de cargarse la entidad o les interese mantenerlo un tiempo con fines mas geopoliticos que puramente economicos.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (11 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> A muchos les iría bien un conjuro para que se hicieran del Español una temporada o dos, y que volvieran a la época de Clemente ... disfrutando de aquella final de la UEFA que nos hizo perder ("salid a disfrutar", como si fuera Jesucristo, después de ganar 3-0 en Sarrià).
> 
> Coño, que hasta nosotros vamos con ilusión a cada final que jugamos, aunque sabemos que lo más probable es que nos jodan vivos, pero no vamos diciendo que vamos a perder y tal.
> 
> Sois el mejor equipo del mundo por palmarés, cojones, son los demás los que tienen que estar acojonados, que hace 7 finales que no perdéis ni una. Aún saliendo con Lucas Vázquez, Benzema



Sin negar lo que dices, Liverpool es de los pocos clubes que aunque a distancia del Madrid, tiene historial ganador en Europa, y magia como para remontar eliminatorias- o en su caso finales- epicas.

De los pocos que le han ganado finales europeas al Madeid y aunque la ultima cayo de lado merengue, hasta que no se lesiono el moro bocazas la sensacion era de que en cualquier momento remontaban al Madrid.

Con respecto a ese referente veo que el Madrid o mete pulmones o con el tractofen en el campo toca perder y quiza perder con claridad


----------



## Rotto2 (11 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> A los hipernegativos:
> 
> Sí, los que decís "El Liverpool nos arrasa", "nos van a meter 4", "va a ser un chorreo", "La Champions es seguro de ellos este año" y etc. Os digo que OS VAYÁIS A TOMAR POR CULO, PANDA DE DESGRACIADOS. Qué rabia da meterse aquí y leer puro derrotismo y pesimismo preventivo. Meted vuestra puta negatividad en otro foro, mamones. No hay cosa peor que dar por perdido algo que ni se ha jugado.
> Os recuerdo que hace un año el Madrid eliminó al Pool de la Champions sin excesivos problemas teniendo ambos más o menos las mismas plantillas salvo la excepción de la lesión de VVD.



Y no teníamos al amego puestísimo de alcaloides de primera calidad de su premoh Moha.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (11 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Sin negar lo que dices, Liverpool es de los pocos clubes que aunque a distancia del Madrid, tiene historial ganador en Europa, y magia como para remontar eliminatorias- o en su caso finales- epicas.
> 
> De los pocos que le han ganado finales europeas al Madeid y aunque la ultima cayo de lado merengue, hasta que no se lesiono el moro bocazas la sensacion era de que en cualquier momento remontaban al Madrid.
> 
> Con respecto a ese referente veo que el Madrid o mete pulmones o con el tractofen en el campo toca perder y quiza perder con claridad



A un partido no cuenta sólo el nivel o lo que corras.

Además, que el Liverpool va a correr mucho al principio ... luego ya veremos. Yo creo que vais a ganar, este año estáis embrujados ....


----------



## Rotto2 (11 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> La muerte de Raiola ha precipitado el traspaso de Haaland.
> No es casualidad que el fichaje de Rudiger se anuncie al dia siguiente
> Me da que el Madrid estaba negociando con Haaland, que con el City estaba todo cerrado y que los Haaland han decidido el "pajaro en mano"
> Y en cuanto al Madrid le han dicho que fichaban por el City JAS ha dicho "pos ya podemos firmar a Rudi"



El City se lleva al vikingo temporalmente hasta que se pire Benzema. Han aceptado la cláusula de que se puede ir al Madrid por 150 kilos dentro de 2 y 3 años. O sea que es un club puente para nosotros y ver que tal funciona que se lesiona mucho. No te enteras de nada filetes. Ve chapando el pico que dices muchas tonterías.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Kroos ha hecho partidos buenos, otro tema es que ahora quieren que sea un velocista contra los grandes equipos que son muy físicos, que sea lo que no fue ni de joven. Que hay partidos que tienen que ir jugando otros, pues claro, además de que la lesión que tiene es jodida, como recaiga se retira.
> EStá claro que los tres tienen que ir dejando paso, pero por favor, no sean tan de cero a cien en un segundo.
> Sobre Casemiro, si alguien pone pasta que lo vendan, como pasó con Cristiano, el Madrid ha gastado en neto poco dinero en los últimos años, las gallinas que salen por las que entran. NAdie es imprescindible.




no se puede ser un fanboy de ningun jugador y defenderlo hasta cuando la caga

kroos FUE un gran jugador y formó el mejor medio campo del mundo con modric y casemiro
pero HOY ya NO

kroos dijo que quiere retirarse el año que viene
o sea el mismo te responde : se ve acabado

pero por si no lo ves asi , lo puedes ver en los partidos de champions : los has visto no?
psg chelsea city ... (hasta con el sheriff): en todos kroos era superado por los rivales , sus centrocampistas le sobrepasaban , perdia balones (algunos nos costaron goles) , trota ya mas que nunca , no corre , no vuelve en carrera para recuperar balones que pierde sino que se queda mirando , ................., y sus maravillosos pases donde estan ahora? porque yo solo veo pases laterales intrascendentes y algunos encima con peligro para que el rival los coja en ventaja

kroos puede seguir valiendo (no mucho tiempo mas) para la liga
pero para champions es jugar con uno menos y dejar que nuestro medio campo se venga abajo con lo que eso supone : alta probabilidad de perder

por cierto : casemiro esta en modo kroos : no tan exagerado , pero si en cuesta abajo : no tiene el nivel que tenia


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (11 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Otro "merengue". En serio, si es 100% que nos fulminan en París, ahorraros ver la final, terna de mindundis.
> Se puede perder la final? Obvio, uno de los dos va a perderla. Pero darla por perdida sin jugar es de eunucos que se orinan encima. Por suerte, este Madrid ha demostrado un coraje tremendo y gracias a Dios los jugadores no la dan por perdida antes de jugarla. Van a darlo todo por traer la 14. Eso seguro.



Si yo fuera el Papa, ya estaría rezando para que ganase el Madrid.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tubiegah (11 May 2022)

Yo creo que este año por estadística toca palmatoria. 7 finales seguidas ganadas es una anomalía. 
Y qué es mejor, disputarla metido en ritmo competitivo como el Liverpool o con más descanso como nosotros? Porque yo tengo mis dudas


----------



## feps (11 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Yo creo que este año por estadística toca palmatoria. 7 finales seguidas ganadas es una anomalía.
> Y qué es mejor, disputarla metido en ritmo competitivo como el Liverpool o con más descanso como nosotros? Porque yo tengo mis dudas



Disputarla alineando a los más fuertes.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 May 2022)

Hay que decir que el Liverpool este año no ha jugado con nadie en los cruces de Champions. 

En octavos ganó al Inter 2-1 en el global pero el Inter no empató la eliminatoria de milagro a pesar de jugar la última media hora con 10. El Inter nos tocó en la liguilla y es un equipo bastante mediocre.

En cuartos le tocó el Benfica, que le cascó 3 en Anfield.

En semis el Villarreal, y llegó al descanso de la vuelta con la eliminatoria empatada.

Son un buen equipo, y tienen más que nosotros, sobre todo arriba, pero ese camino a la final es lo más facilón que he visto en mi vida.


----------



## Mecanosfera (11 May 2022)

Las cifras del traspaso de Haaland tienen la misma credibilidad que la declaración de la renta del campechano emérito. Ahí van a cambiar de manos cientos de millones, a través de paraísos fiscales y similares. Me huelo que agencias tipo Raiola triunfan esencialmente porque saben lavar dinero opaco. Toda esta podredumbre financiera del fútbol empieza a ser ya insoportable, el concepto "fair play financiero" es una tomadura de pelo que no se cree ni un teletubby. Ahora resulta que Haaland se ha vendido por una cifra que podría pagar el Atlético, por ejemplo. Nos toman por mongoloides.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Las cifras del traspaso de Haaland tienen la misma credibilidad que la declaración de la renta del campechano emérito. Ahí van a cambiar de manos cientos de millones, a través de paraísos fiscales y similares. Me huelo que agencias tipo Raiola triunfan esencialmente porque saben lavar dinero opaco. Toda esta podredumbre financiera del fútbol empieza a ser ya insoportable, el concepto "fair play financiero" es una tomadura de pelo que no se cree ni un teletubby. Ahora resulta que Haaland se ha vendido por una cifra que podría pagar el Atlético, por ejemplo. Nos toman por mongoloides.




como neymar en el VARcelona que no recuerdo las cifras exactas pero fue algo como : dijeron que costó 60 millones cuando años despues se vio que les habia costado 200 millones


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 May 2022)

tambien decir que aunque critico a kroos
a mi kroos no me cae mal
al reves : es un tio genial
yo solo digo que ya no da para titular en el real madrid y menos para champions contra equipazos
eso es todo


----------



## Edu.R (11 May 2022)

La final está 60-40 para el Liverpool.

Y de ese 40 nuestro, el 75% es escudo, historia y camiseta. Futbolísticamente son mejores, pero enuna final juegan más factores.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Hasta que los dueños de Goldman Sachs quieran, evidentemente. Lo que no tengo tan claro es que sus dueños tengan interes en conseguir pasta a coste de cargarse la entidad o les interese mantenerlo un tiempo con fines mas geopoliticos que puramente economicos.



La cuestión es que ellos revenden la deuda, solo ellos saben cuanto estas en sus manos y cuanto han revendido, y al interés, pero eso todo es secreto, nuestros periolistos es un tema por el que no tienen interés ninguno.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no se puede ser un fanboy de ningun jugador y defenderlo hasta cuando la caga
> 
> kroos FUE un gran jugador y formó el mejor medio campo del mundo con modric y casemiro
> pero HOY ya NO
> ...



NO has entendido nada, lo que digo que no se pasa de lo mejor a lo peor en un segundo, que no tiene ritmo para el fútbol físico no es de ahora, no lo tenía antes, pero el paso tiene que ser gradual y en liga ha hecho buenos partidos, lo mismo que Modric, el más flojo este año ha sido Casemiro. El paso se hace poco a poco, entrando la gente nueva. Lo que no voy es a seguir el juego de los periolistos que hacen el todo o nada por partido.
A Mbappe, antes de llegar ya hay gente en este país diciendo que no vale, por eso no les voy a seguir el juego a esta gente, ahora parece que el cupable de todo es Kroos, tampoco hay un relevo generacional que lo pongas y ya, todo el partido. Hay que reconocer que hay épocas, unas veces otros equipos son mejores, y siendo mejores otros equipos han estado los últimos años dando mucho en la competición, no digamos este año llegando a la final.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 May 2022)

Tchouaméni no espera más


El medio francés, pretendido por el Real Madrid, descarta aguantar un año más en Francia. El Chelsea y Liverpool, principales rivales blancos.



as.com


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> NO has entendido nada, lo que digo que no se pasa de lo mejor a lo peor en un segundo, que no tiene ritmo para el fútbol físico no es de ahora, no lo tenía antes, pero el paso tiene que ser gradual y en liga ha hecho buenos partidos, lo mismo que Modric, el más flojo este año ha sido Casemiro. El paso se hace poco a poco, entrando la gente nueva. Lo que no voy es a seguir el juego de los periolistos que hacen el todo o nada por partido.
> A Mbappe, antes de llegar ya hay gente en este país diciendo que no vale, por eso no les voy a seguir el juego a esta gente, ahora parece que el cupable de todo es Kroos, tampoco hay un relevo generacional que lo pongas y ya, todo el partido. Hay que reconocer que hay épocas, unas veces otros equipos son mejores, y siendo mejores otros equipos han estado los últimos años dando mucho en la competición, no digamos este año llegando a la final.




el que NO has entendido nada eres tu

que chorrada es esa de lo gradual , y lo del todo o nada??

macho : que kroos NO está para jugar la champions!!! y menos contra equipazos fisicos!! donde se lo comen , y es jugar nosotros con 10.
y que no hay un relevo generacional??!!! has oido hablar de valverde+camavinga?? porque ellos dos son los que hicieron posibles TODAS las remontadas.

si el pase que le hace camavinga a benzema para el primer gol contra el city en el bernabeu lo hace kroos , seguro que te tenemos aqui una semana alabandolo. 
por cierto la carrera que se pega camavinga para hacer el pase del gol del penalti esa no la hacia kroos ni en sus mejores tiempos.

y ahora sigue con tus todos o nadas o pasos graduales.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 May 2022)

que jachondos!


----------



## josemanuelb (11 May 2022)

A mi no me parece que el Liverpool esté muy por encima de nosotros. Pueden ganar, sí, pero el Madrid también.

Konaté y el lateral izquierdo son mejorables (Van Dijk y Arnold sí son top, el último solo en ataque, en defensa justillo). El medio campo quitando a Thiago no es gran cosa. ¿Fabinho?¿Henderson?¿Keita?¿Milner?Arriba sí andan bien, mucho ritmo, movilidad, profundidad.

En general son mejores en que saben a qué juegan y mayor ritmo, pero hombre por hombre no.

Si no juega Fabinho (y si juega también) y Cejotti sale con 4 centrocampistas deberiamos hacernos con el centro del campo (aún con la CMK en la cuesta abajo + Valverde, estando bien físicamente ahí somos mejores y ellos juegan con 3).

Controlando sus ataques rápidos y oleadas se puede ganar. No dejando a Arnold progresar y centrar y estar muy encima de Thiago.

Técnicamente el Madrid es mejor. Y Courtois lleva tiempo siendo el mejor del mundo, por encima de cualquiera. Hay que llegar como motos para igualar su ritmo y no cometer errores tontos que les permitan correr.

Yo daría 50/50


----------



## cebollo (11 May 2022)

Que Villar desvió 117 millones de euros a sobresueldos a árbitros es la conclusión de la administración general del Estado, los contables. No sé qué hará la Fiscalia con esto. 
Sí se sabe ya que muchas horas después el silencio de la prensa deportiva es total. Prensa nostra.


----------



## feps (11 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Que Villar desvió 117 millones de euros a sobresueldos a árbitros es la conclusión de la administración general del Estado, los contables. No sé qué hará la Fiscalia con esto.
> Sí se sabe ya que muchas horas después el silencio de la prensa deportiva es total. Prensa nostra.



Menos mal que Villar era tonto y honrado.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> el que NO has entendido nada eres tu
> 
> que chorrada es esa de lo gradual , y lo del todo o nada??
> 
> ...



NAda, que no te enteras, me has confundido con un forofo , como los mesianicos. El pase de Modric tampoco lo hizo, y lógicamente Camavinga se pegó la carrera, es el jugador con capacidad física para estar solo o con Valverde en el centro del Campo, la táctica era, pasar lo más rápido de la defensa al ataque y el chaval tiene unas condiciones fantásticas para eso, espero que salga como se le está viendo, y Kroos claro que no lo hace ni en sus mejores tiempos, ni soñando, nunca fue eso. Lo que digo es que de la noche a la mañana tu no cambias el equipo, porque en cuanto pierdes la primera, ya empiezan los palos y los mismos que aquí vais de entrenadores en dos segundos masacráis a los chavales, que todavía recuerdo los palos a vinicius y a Rodrigo, que algunos son desmemoriados. Esto es el Madrid, al primer fallo, bueno, y sin fallos tienes a todos los antis soltando bilis. Solo hay que ver la de entrenadores que hay en el foro.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Menos mal que Villar era tonto y honrado.



Villar, en su época se demostró que se pagaba viajes con dinero de la federación a los familiares, tenían hasta las facturas, y no paso nada, ya lo dije, el secretario de estado de esa época, el de deporte era Rafael Cortés Elvira, un elemento de cuidado, toda corrupción queda en casa. Se nos olvida que se paso la ley del deporte por el forro, no se convocaron elecciones y Zapatero tragó.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 May 2022)

josemanuelb dijo:


> A mi no me parece que el Liverpool esté muy por encima de nosotros. Pueden ganar, sí, pero el Madrid también.
> 
> Konaté y el lateral izquierdo son mejorables (Van Dijk y Arnold sí son top, el último solo en ataque, en defensa justillo). El medio campo quitando a Thiago no es gran cosa. ¿Fabinho?¿Henderson?¿Keita?¿Milner?Arriba sí andan bien, mucho ritmo, movilidad, profundidad.
> 
> ...



En una final cualquier cosa puede pasar, ¿quién se imaginaba en la anterior la chilena de Bale o las cagadas de Karius?, que se lo digan a Ancelotti que perdió con un 3-0 al descanso.


----------



## ccc (11 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no se puede ser un fanboy de ningun jugador y defenderlo hasta cuando la caga
> 
> kroos FUE un gran jugador y formó el mejor medio campo del mundo con modric y casemiro
> pero HOY ya NO
> ...



Pues si nos preocupa, Kroos, Modric,..,imaginate este:









Marcelo quiere seguir... en el Madrid


Marcelo quiere seguir jugando al fútbol y su deseo no es otro que continuar haciéndolo en el Real Madrid. El brasileño termina contrato el próximo 30 de junio y durante toda la tem




www.marca.com






Es que ni se dan por aludidos, los quieren echar y no hay forma: Increible, lo bien que se vive en el madrid (y ojo, que Marcelo es historia del madrid -debe ser por eso que no nos libramos de el de ningun forma-)

Otros ejemplo? Isco, el muy cabron se ha esperado hasta el final del contrato para contratar a un agente de verdad; hasta ahora, siempre lanzando amenazas, de que me voy,...,que si, pues trae una oferta,....,no hay nada. Pero que panda de hijos de puta.,


----------



## cebollo (11 May 2022)

El Liverpool es un equipo troton, de meter mucho ritmo. Hace 4 años el plan fue sacar a 4 centrocampistas, intentar cansarles y en la última media hora meter a Bale por Isco.

Está vez será algo parecido, metiendo a Rodrygo por Kroos mediada la segunda parte. 

4 años después el Casemiro-Kroos-Modric está más lento y viejo pero lo compensa tener a Valverde en vez de Isco.


----------



## _Suso_ (11 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Pues si nos preocupa, Kroos, Modric,..,imaginate este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo si se quedara plan Alves, cobrando una cantidad testimonial lo renovaba, sólo por lo leyenda que ha sido y que juegue los minutos de la basura en el centro del campo.


----------



## ccc (11 May 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Yo si se quedara plan Alves, cobrando una cantidad testimonial lo renovaba, sólo por lo leyenda que ha sido y que juegue los minutos de la basura en el centro del campo.



Pues no, para eso tienes un suplente en condiciones y si no cumple, puedes darle la alternativa a un joven: Lo siento, a las viejas glorias hay que saberlas despedir, nada de sentimentalismos.

Marcelo, el muy hijo de puta, se ha pasado 3 anyos para echarle a los leones: olvidamos lo de solari? Lo siento, pero no: Puerta y adios.


----------



## josemanuelb (11 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El Liverpool es un equipo troton, de meter mucho ritmo. Hace 4 años el plan fue sacar a 4 centrocampistas, intentar cansarles y en la última media hora meter a Bale por Isco.
> 
> Está vez será algo parecido, metiendo a Rodrygo por Kroos mediada la segunda parte.
> 
> 4 años después el Casemiro-Kroos-Modric está más lento y viejo pero lo compensa tener a Valverde en vez de Isco.



Y que SR4 lesionase al moro.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (11 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> La Fiscalia acaba de acusar a Villar de pagos irregulares a árbitros por 117 millones de euros. Recordemos, ninguna expulsión de Luís Suárez, ningún descenso del Atlético de Bilbao, ningún penalty pitado a Mascherano...y si hablabas de Villarato estabas loco.



No ira al talego, como no fue Cerezo por lo suyo...


cebollo dijo:


> El Liverpool es un equipo troton, de meter mucho ritmo. Hace 4 años el plan fue sacar a 4 centrocampistas, intentar cansarles y en la última media hora meter a Bale por Isco.
> 
> Está vez será algo parecido, metiendo a Rodrygo por Kroos mediada la segunda parte.
> 
> 4 años después el Casemiro-Kroos-Modric está más lento y viejo pero lo compensa tener a Valverde en vez de Isco.



El problema es que ellos ya lo saben...ese y que no se les va a lesionar su moro, o es poco probable. Mucha estrategia pero si no se hubiera lesionado igual para el 70 ya iban 3-1para ellos


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (11 May 2022)

La polémica de Marcelo me parece artificial, el típico globo sonda chorra del Marca. Si el club no le ha hecho una oferta ya, es evidente que no se la va a hacer. Punto y final.


----------



## juantxxxo (11 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Que Villar desvió 117 millones de euros a sobresueldos a árbitros es la conclusión de la administración general del Estado, los contables. No sé qué hará la Fiscalia con esto.
> Sí se sabe ya que muchas horas después el silencio de la prensa deportiva es total. Prensa nostra.



Dejo fuente para los perezosos. Nos lo imaginábamos. Ojo, que parece ser que se refiere a la última etapa sólo. A saber la de tropelías que habrán hecho tantos años estando ahí metidos.

El Estado detalla 267 millones "no justificados adecuadamente" en la última etapa de Villar en la RFEF


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (11 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> La polémica de Marcelo me parece artificial, el típico globo sonda chorra del Marca. Si el club no le ha hecho una oferta ya, es evidente que no se la va a hacer. Punto y final.



Y la actitud del pelos ha sido modelica diria yo. Partidazo homenaje se merece, con alcohol y putas caras luego.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 May 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 May 2022)




----------



## sintripulacion (11 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Pues si nos preocupa, Kroos, Modric,..,imaginate este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Florentino debería tener ya el culo pelao de tratar con semejante tropa y con jugadores con un gran historial pero que hace tiempo que dieron lo mejor de sí y solamente suponen un lastre.
Espero que no cometa ningún error.
Se les agradece los servicios prestados y que se busquen la vida por ahí en otro club si quieren seguir jugando.
No nos podemos permitir, como este año, tener 4-5 vacas sagradas cobrando un pastón y sin aportar nada al equipo.
Eso se debe acabar radicalmente.
Esa gente a la puta calle (con todo su historial y titulos) y a contratar jugadores más jóvenes que sean de utilidad al entrenador.


----------



## Edu.R (11 May 2022)

Hombre, si Marcelo se rebaja el sueldo un 60% y acepta jugar partidos Paco, por mi puede seguir. Para momentos concretos de la temporada te puede apañar.

El tema es la relación calidad/precio.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (11 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hombre, si Marcelo se rebaja el sueldo un 60% y acepta jugar partidos Paco, por mi puede seguir. Para momentos concretos de la temporada te puede apañar.
> 
> El tema es la relación calidad/precio.



Antes, las viejas glorias se iban a un equipo pequeño a pegar los últimos toques al balón, yo creo que a Marcelo no le da en un grande, pero si le gusta estar en Madrid, tiene otras opciones.


----------



## feps (11 May 2022)

Los jugadores treintañeros tienen que asumir los versos de Rubén: "Juventud, divino tesoro..."

Es preferible subir al primer equipo un par de chavales del Castilla. Raúl tiene un puñado de jugadores que con confianza quizá sirvan.


----------



## Cuqui (11 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Antes, las viejas glorias se iban a un equipo pequeño a pegar los últimos toques al balón, yo creo que a Marcelo no le da en un grande, pero si le gusta estar en Madrid, tiene otras opciones.



El getafe le queda grande y al atletico, por valores, no deberia de ir.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (11 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> El getafe le queda grande y al atletico, por valores, no deberia de ir.



Yo lo veía más para el Aranjuez o el Club Deportivo Puerta Bonita y tal ...


----------



## Cuqui (11 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Yo lo veía más para el Aranjuez o el Club Deportivo Puerta Bonita y tal ...



Para eso se va al atletico que tiene un poco mas de nivel y le pagan mas, aunque no vaya a ganar titulos.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Antes, las viejas glorias se iban a un equipo pequeño a pegar los últimos toques al balón, yo creo que a Marcelo no le da en un grande, pero si le gusta estar en Madrid, tiene otras opciones.



Tiene al hijo en la cantera, y con cierta promesa (a esas edades vete a saber cómo va a salir, pero bueno, ahí está). Volverse a Brasil, que ahí sí podría rascar un sueldo buenillo y al fin y al cabo es su casa, no le debe de tentar mucho por esa razón. En cualquier liga Paco tipo Turquía jugaría bastante pero da mucha pereza irte para allá sin la familia. El problema suyo es que su físico se le ha derrumbado, no da para un equipo de Primera en una liga competitiva ni de coña. En el Madrid, desde que asumió el percal allá por diciembre-enero, no ha desentonado tanto, el equipo sabe lo que hay y puede proteger su falta de físico porque en el 90% de los partidos defiende con el balón y para el otro 10% están Nacho, Alaba, e incluso Carvajal si no está Mendy. Incluso más ahora con Rudiger jugando partidos que permitan desplazar más fácilmente a Nacho o a Alaba al laeral.

Entre pagarle un sueldo bajo y recuperar pagando al chaval que está en el Rayo no veo mucha diferencia ni económica ni de rendimiento.

No es tan tontería como parece. Chendo y Sanchís se retiraron en el Madrid, y en sus últimos años jugaban lo que está jugando Marcelo en el último par de años.

Eso sí, el sueldo tiene que ser bajo, mucho más bajo, que el de ahora.


----------



## Rotto2 (11 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Tiene al hijo en la cantera, y con cierta promesa (a esas edades vete a saber cómo va a salir, pero bueno, ahí está). Volverse a Brasil, que ahí sí podría rascar un sueldo buenillo y al fin y al cabo es su casa, no le debe de tentar mucho por esa razón. En cualquier liga Paco tipo Turquía jugaría bastante pero da mucha pereza irte para allá sin la familia. El problema suyo es que su físico se le ha derrumbado, no da para un equipo de Primera en una liga competitiva ni de coña. En el Madrid, desde que asumió el percal allá por diciembre-enero, no ha desentonado tanto, el equipo sabe lo que hay y puede proteger su falta de físico porque en el 90% de los partidos defiende con el balón y para el otro 10% están Nacho, Alaba, e incluso Carvajal si no está Mendy. Incluso más ahora con Rudiger jugando partidos que permitan desplazar más fácilmente a Nacho o a Alaba al laeral.
> 
> Entre pagarle un sueldo bajo y recuperar pagando al chaval que está en el Rayo no veo mucha diferencia ni económica ni de rendimiento.
> 
> ...



Marcelo se tiene que pirar YAAAAAAAAAAA y todos los +30 con él


----------



## Malvender (11 May 2022)

Joder, ni que el Madrid fuera una ong para acoger a jugadores acabados


----------



## Suprimo (11 May 2022)

4 goles hoy de Kevin De Bruyne, cvanta nvtrición ver que no vale para la Champions, así sigan quemando billetes como si no hubiera un mañana


----------



## xilebo (12 May 2022)

Marcelo quiere seguir un año mas en el banquillo y cobrando, lo que hay q ver


----------



## Rotto2 (12 May 2022)

Qué poca vergüenza joder


----------



## xilebo (12 May 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (12 May 2022)

El torino news soltando mierda, que se dejen de historias, Marcelo es pasado, no lo van a renovar, igual que a BAle y a Isco. Lo sabe todo el mundo, asta el torino news, pero tiene que vender periódicos.


----------



## xilebo (12 May 2022)

*A por el goleador del futuro*

El *Real Madrid* negocia el fichaje del delantero malaguista *Loren Zúñiga,* mientras trata de cerrar el fichaje del deportivista *Noel López.*


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 May 2022)

veis por qué el marca y el as son enemigos??


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> veis por qué el marca y el as son enemigos??



Permítame una pregunta, ¿se refiere al asport y el torino news (alias marsa) no?


----------



## Gorrión (12 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> veis por qué el marca y el as son enemigos??



Antimadridistas totalmente, de hecho ya interpusieron una demanda contra Marca.


----------



## feps (12 May 2022)

Descartado completamente Tchouaméni, que se irá al Liverpool, el Madrid lo va a fiar todo a los fichajes de Mbappe y Rüdiger. Se habla también de que este verano pueda pescar jugadores menores de 18 años, para ver si suena la flauta con alguno. Confían mucho en la labor de scouting de Juni Calafat.


----------



## Paobas (12 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Descartado completamente Tchouaméni, que se irá al Liverpool, el Madrid lo va a fiar todo a los fichajes de Mbappe y Rüdiger. Se habla también de que este verano pueda pescar jugadores menores de 18 años, para ver si suena la flauta con alguno. Confían mucho en la labor de scouting de Juni Calafat.



Cojonudo. Pan para hoy y hambre para mañana mirándose la barriga llena y saciada.


----------



## feps (12 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Cojonudo. Pan para hoy y hambre para mañana mirándose la barriga llena y saciada.



A mí también me parece una cagada, pero Floren se ha vuelto muy conservador. El futuro del centro del campo pinta mal.


----------



## Gorrión (12 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> A mí también me parece una cagada, pero Floren se ha vuelto muy conservador. El futuro del centro del campo pinta mal.



Yo a veces no os entiendo, os meten un nombre en la cabeza que el año pasado ni conocíais y se acaba el mundo si no lo traen. Si con Valverde y Camavinga no hay futuro no se como lo tendrán el resto de los equipos. El otro día llorando por Haaland, hoy por el negrillo, mientras tanto vamos jugando una final de Champions este año, vamos ganando 4 Champions en 5 años y la vida continúa.

En serio, me cuesta reconoceros como Madridistas, todavía no habéis entendido que en este club no se gana por nombres.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (12 May 2022)

Yo tengo la intuición de que Case se va y entonces hace falta el negro, pero si se quedan todos lo que tendríamos con él es más un problema de superpoblación que otra cosa.

Este año también lo hemos tenido pero se ha disimulado metiendo a veces 4 centrocampistas. El año que viene con Mbappe Vinicius y Benzema no vamos a poder hacerlo. Ahora meted a 1 más en la rotación y ya me diréis cómo cuadra.


----------



## Gorrión (12 May 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Yo tengo la intuición de que Case se va y entonces hace falta el negro, pero si se quedan todos lo que tendríamos con él es más un problema de superpoblación que otra cosa.
> 
> Este año también lo hemos tenido pero se ha disimulado metiendo a veces 4 centrocampistas. El año que viene con Mbappe Vinicius y Benzema no vamos a poder hacerlo. Ahora meted a 1 más en la rotación y ya me diréis cómo cuadra.



Digo yo que habrán mas negros defensivos por el mundo, o solo está el chumino ese? No se, estamos hablando del Real Madrid, digo yo que sabrán mas de fútbol y de conformar plantillas que nosotros los aficionados.

¿Cuántos años llevamos jubilando a Modric y llevándonos lefazos en la cara todas las temporadas?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Yo a veces no os entiendo, os meten un nombre en la cabeza que el año pasado ni conocíais y se acaba el mundo si no lo traen. Si con Valverde y Camavinga no hay futuro no se como lo tendrán el resto de los equipos. El otro día llorando por Haaland, hoy por el negrillo, mientras tanto vamos jugando una final de Champions este año, vamos ganando 4 Champions en 5 años y la vida continúa.
> 
> En serio, me cuesta reconoceros como Madridistas, todavía no habéis entendido que en este club no se gana por nombres.




Vslverde, camavinga. 2

Modric, kross, casemiro. 3

Falta 1.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 May 2022)

Casemiro, kross y modric son exfutbolistas. A ver si nos vamos dando cuenta.

Nos falta un centrocampista . Y ese centrocampista es tchoua


----------



## Paobas (12 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Yo a veces no os entiendo, os meten un nombre en la cabeza que el año pasado ni conocíais y se acaba el mundo si no lo traen. Si con Valverde y Camavinga no hay futuro no se como lo tendrán el resto de los equipos. El otro día llorando por Haaland, hoy por el negrillo, mientras tanto vamos jugando una final de Champions este año, vamos ganando 4 Champions en 5 años y la vida continúa.
> 
> En serio, me cuesta reconoceros como Madridistas, todavía no habéis entendido que en este club no se gana por nombres.



O sea, que como se ha llegado a la final y se ha ganado la liga hay que caer en la autocomplacencia. Entiendo, tío. Cojonudo, así se siembran los cimientos de los triunfos futuros


----------



## Gorrión (12 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Casemiro, kross y modric son exfutbolistas. A ver si nos vamos dando cuenta.
> 
> Nos falta un centrocampista . Y ese centrocampista es tchoua



Que si, que el club es tontísimo y no saben que necesitan ir jubilando a los viejos, y que solo existe el negro, sin el negro no volveremos a ganar nunca mas nada.

Parecéis críos pequeños y os volverán a cerrar la boca, como este año.


----------



## Gorrión (12 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> O sea, que como se ha llegado a la final y se ha ganado la liga hay que caer en la autocomplacencia. Entiendo, tío. Cojonudo, así se siembran los cimientos de los triunfos futuros



Lo que digo es que los profesionales son ellos, no nosotros, que ellos sabrán mejor que es lo que el club necesita.

Cuando empiece la próxima temporada hablamos.

Por cierto, Alaba también puede jugar de 5.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Vslverde, camavinga. 2
> 
> Modric, kross, casemiro. 3
> 
> Falta 1.



Ceballos como sexto centrocampista da de sobra. Otra cosa es que quieran venderlo porque acaba contrato, o quiera irse él, o que Kroos o Casemiro salgan (que no creo). Pero vaya, que tampoco puedes tener a 6 megainternacionales para 3 puestos, Ceballos tiene incluso demasiado currículo para ser el último centrocampista.


----------



## josemanuelb (12 May 2022)

El club pensará que todavia está Casemiro y Camavinga puede ser el futuro 5 para muchos años (a mi me gusta más de 5 que de interior a poco que aprenda la posición, las cualidades ya las tiene, salida de balón y buen robo), no hace falta gastarse 70 kilos en el Chumino teniendo la posición cubierta. Y la pasta a Mbappe.

Centrocampistas defensivos salen 3 cada año, Mbappes 1 cada 10 años, tanto futbolísticamente como a nivel de marketing.

Yo pienso igual.

Además, es imposible tener a todos los buenos jugadores, y más ahora con los clubs estado.

Con Mbappe, Rudiger y otro fichaje por el momento me conformaría. Ya en 2023 se busca algún centrocampista y un 9.


----------



## JimTonic (12 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Vslverde, camavinga. 2
> 
> Modric, kross, casemiro. 3
> 
> Falta 1.



alava


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 May 2022)

Fabinho se perderá la final


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 May 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> alava




No has visto jugar a tchoua, no?

Dos de los equipos que mejor planifican sus plantillas están detrás de él. Liverpul y chelsi


----------



## Harkkonen (12 May 2022)

josemanuelb dijo:


> El club pensará que todavia está Casemiro y Camavinga puede ser el futuro 5 para muchos años (a mi me gusta más de 5 que de interior a poco que aprenda la posición, las cualidades ya las tiene, salida de balón y buen robo), no hace falta gastarse 70 kilos en el Chumino teniendo la posición cubierta. Y la pasta a Mbappe.
> 
> Centrocampistas defensivos salen 3 cada año, Mbappes 1 cada 10 años, tanto futbolísticamente como a nivel de marketing.
> 
> ...



Con Casemiro y Camavinga la posición mcd está cubierta por un década.

Nos hace falta un sustituto de Modric, no se si ya este verano o el que viene

Los mejores Barella y Bernardo Silva

Barella-Camavinga-Valverde


----------



## Harkkonen (12 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Cojonudo. Pan para hoy y hambre para mañana mirándose la barriga llena y saciada.



Ya eh, fichar a dos tuercebotas como Mbappe y Rudiger

Id a tomar por el culo todos los agonías joder


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (12 May 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Ya eh, fichar a dos tuercebotas como Mbappe y Rudiger
> 
> Id a tomar por el culo todos los agonías joder



Con fichar a Tuchameni sería una salvajada de año para los fichajes.


----------



## JimTonic (12 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> No has visto jugar a tchoua, no?
> 
> Dos de los equipos que mejor planifican sus plantillas están detrás de él. Liverpul y chelsi




si yo te digo que puede ser espectacular, pero también hay un limite del dinero que tenemos que gastar. No querras que nos plantemos con 1500 millones de deuda. Aunque yo creo que tito floren nos va a dar una sorpresa antes de la proxima temporada (Espero que no sea negativa y el mbpee termine en el psg jajajaj)


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (12 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Digo yo que habrán mas negros defensivos por el mundo, o solo está el chumino ese? No se, estamos hablando del Real Madrid, digo yo que sabrán mas de fútbol y de conformar plantillas que nosotros los aficionados.
> 
> ¿Cuántos años llevamos jubilando a Modric y llevándonos lefazos en la cara todas las temporadas?



Hombre si aceptamos eso de que saben más el hilo solo sería felicitar al club por todas las decisiones que tome y decir en alguna no lo entiendo pero gracias por hacerlo.

Y eso sería un coñazo. 

En lo de que también valdría otro jugador tienes razón. Lo bueno del negro que está sonando es que si se va Case puedes meterlo poco a poco mientras le das más minutos a Fede y Camavinga, que están antes, han jugado siempre de puta madre y se merecen estar por delante en la rotación.

Si el Liverpool le dice que va a ser titular siempre y prefiere eso pues que se vaya a tomar por culo y fichamos a otro.


----------



## Paobas (12 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Con fichar a Tuchameni sería una salvajada de año para los fichajes.



Y así debe ser, joder.


----------



## josemanuelb (12 May 2022)

Ojo que se habla de que Haaland ha puesto una cláusula para poder salir del shitty a partir del tercer año de alrededor de 150M€.

Si realmente es así el tipo (agencia Raiola rules, nueva futura comisión si se da el caso) no es tonto, es el tiempo que le queda a Benzema y al parecer ya la tenía en el Salzburgo y el Dortmund. Así tiene la doble baza de seguir en Inglaterra o si el Madrid se interesase poder venir.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 May 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> si yo te digo que puede ser espectacular, pero también hay un limite del dinero que tenemos que gastar. No querras que nos plantemos con 1500 millones de deuda. Aunque yo creo que tito floren nos va a dar una sorpresa antes de la proxima temporada (Espero que no sea negativa y el mbpee termine en el psg jajajaj)




Si fichas este año a Antonio, tch y mbsppe el madrid no tiene que fichar nada en 2 o 3 años


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 May 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Con Casemiro y Camavinga la posición mcd está cubierta por un década.
> 
> Nos hace falta un sustituto de Modric, no se si ya este verano o el que viene
> 
> ...




Barella no tiene nivel para un equipo top


----------



## feps (12 May 2022)

Casemiro está muy lejos de ser el de hace tres años, y por ley de vida va perdiendo gas. 

Alaba no es un 5 nato. De hecho para ese puesto hace falta un portento físico, tipo Tchouaméni. O sea, lo que fue Casemiro en la época de Zidane. 

Alaba, próximo a la treintena, estará mucho más cómodo de central o de lateral zurdo. El único de la plantilla actual que podría desempeñar ese papel es Camavinga, pero está lejos de tener los conceptos tácticos y técnicos para un puesto tan clave.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 May 2022)

Ceballos no es jugador top


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 May 2022)

Halland ha impuesto una cláusula en su contrato para salir. A partir del año 3


----------



## 11kjuan (12 May 2022)

Señores malas noticias vengo del futuro y Mbape no viene al Madrid.

La subida de hidrocarburos alcalinos saudíes hace imposible su venta.
Más no os puedo decir.
Me juego mucho al contaros esto.

Haaland solo vendría al Madrid solo si, el que tiene la marca de la bestia puede comprar y vender.


----------



## josemanuelb (12 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Casemiro está muy lejos de ser el de hace tres años, y por ley de vida va perdiendo gas.
> 
> Alaba no es un 5 nato. De hecho para ese puesto hace falta un portento físico, tipo Tchouaméni. O sea, lo que fue Casemiro en la época de Zidane.
> 
> Alaba, próximo a la treintena, estará mucho más cómodo de central o de lateral zurdo. El único de la plantilla actual que podría desempeñar ese papel es Camavinga, pero está lejos de tener los conceptos tácticos y técnicos para un puesto tan clave.



Técnicos los tiene de sobra (es mucho mejor técnicamente que Casemiro, que hizo ese papel años muy bien sin ser un portento técnico, como tampoco lo era p ej Makelele). Y también tiene robo.

Tácticos puede aprender de sobra, solo tiene 19 años. Hierro cambió de posición con éxito. Ramos también. Modric también (en el Tottenham empezó de extremo). Y los 3 con más edad que el francés.

Claro que Camavinga puede aprender y ser un gran 5. En Champions ha jugado de 5 y muy bien, y en el campo de Osasuna lo mismo.


----------



## Chispeante (12 May 2022)

Me lo expliquen...vosotros que sabéis cómo funciona el tema del fairplay financiero y los dineros seguro que lo entendéis mejor que yo. El Madrid lleva años en modo ahorro, vendiendo todo lo vendible, fichando sin cláusula desde los tiempos de Hazard y Jovic, a punto de quitarse varias fichas altas y con dos presumibles incorporaciones, que salvo la prima de fichajes, vienen a coste cero ( no vas a pagar a Mbappé 180 millones por venir al Madrid, y menos a Antonio),...y ahora parece que no tenemos un euro para el Touchi ese. No le conozco de nada, pero si es bueno de verdad, creo que hemos ido ahorrando lo suficiente para hacer el esfuerzo.

El estadio se paga solo y a largo plazo y las cuentas están saneadas, es el momento, si merece la pena, de meter billetes en la plantilla.


----------



## Roedr (12 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Halland ha impuesto una cláusula en su contrato para salir. A partir del año 3



Ojalá se pudra en el shitty. Las nuevas estrellitas están que lo tiran: mucha pasta para ellos y nulo compromiso con los clubes que les pagan. Que le den.


----------



## feps (12 May 2022)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Técnicos los tiene de sobra (es mucho mejor técnicamente que Casemiro, que hizo ese papel años muy bien sin ser un portento técnico, como tampoco lo era p ej Makelele). Y también tiene robo.
> 
> Tácticos puede aprender de sobra, solo tiene 19 años. Hierro cambió de posición con éxito. Ramos también. Modric también (en el Totenham empezó de extremo). Y los 3 con más edad que el francés.
> 
> Claro que Camavinga puede aprender y ser un gran 5. En Champions ha jugado de 5 y muy bien, y en el campo de Osasuna lo mismo.



¿Puede permitirse el Madrid tener a un chaval en el campo aprendiendo a jugar en un puesto que no es el suyo? Porque las adaptaciones llevan años, y además un jugador tan joven necesita ir asentándose con confianza. Cambiarlo de puesto es una putada para un chaval que está jugando muy bien.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (12 May 2022)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Ojo que se habla de que Haaland ha puesto una cláusula para poder salir del shitty a partir del tercer año de alrededor de 150M€.
> 
> Si realmente es así el tipo (agencia Raiola rules, nueva futura comisión si se da el caso) no es tonto, es el tiempo que le queda a Benzema y al parecer ya la tenía en el Salzburgo y el Dortmund. Así tiene la doble baza de seguir en Inglaterra o si el Madrid se interesase poder venir.



A nosotros nos pondrá una de 200 para irse al Newcastle. Si ya ha hecho la pirula dos veces por qué no la va a hacer tres.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## Paobas (12 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Si fichas este año a Antonio, tch y mbsppe el madrid no tiene que fichar nada en 2 o 3 años



NO. Ni de puta coña, vamos.


----------



## feps (12 May 2022)

Igual que pienso que el Madrid se equivoca despreciando a Tchouaméni, creo que ha acertado de pleno con Haaland y su séquito de alacranes.


----------



## josemanuelb (12 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> ¿Puede permitirse el Madrid tener a un chaval en el campo aprendiendo a jugar en un puesto que no es el suyo? Porque las adaptaciones llevan años, y además un jugador tan joven necesita ir asentándose con confianza. Cambiarlo de puesto es una putada para un chaval que está jugando muy bien.



Puede ir aprendiendo de Casemiro lo que le quede al brasileño, 2 o 3 años.

No empieza de 0, este año ha jugado tantas veces de 5 (y lo ha hecho bien) como de interior.

Las adaptaciones no llevan tanto, Hierro o Ramos se adaptaron en nada.

Sería ideal fichar un 5 top y a Haaland, claro, y un lateral derecho, y...pero hay que competir con otros clubes con más pasta, no se puede tener a todos, límite salarial, etc

Estoy convencido de que Camavinga jugará de 5 mucho y será top.


----------



## cebollo (12 May 2022)

Hoy contra el Levante descansan Carvajal, Kroos, Casemiro y Militao. La defensa es muy Paco pero de centro del campo para adelante creo que es la alineación ideal.


----------



## feps (12 May 2022)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Puede ir aprendiendo de Casemiro lo que le quede al brasileño, 2 o 3 años.
> 
> No empieza de 0, este año ha jugado tantas veces de 5 (y lo ha hecho bien) como de interior.
> 
> ...



De 5 ha hecho lo que ha podido, pero realmente es un volante y lo que le va de maravilla es jugar a campo abierto. El gran Marcos López explicó perfectamente lo que hace mejor y peor Camavinga.

Por cierto, más quisiera el Madrid que a Casemiro le quedaran dos o tres años. De hecho yo creo que juega sólo porque no tiene sustituto en la plantilla.


----------



## josemanuelb (12 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> De 5 ha hecho lo que ha podido, pero realmente es un volante y lo que le va de maravilla es jugar a campo abierto. El gran Marcos López explicó perfectamente lo que hace mejor y peor Camavinga.
> 
> Por cierto, más quisiera el Madrid que a Casemiro le quedaran dos o tres años. De hecho yo creo que juega sólo porque no tiene sustituto en la plantilla.



No está mal tirado. Probablemente tengas cierta razón en todo...salvo en que de 5 ha hecho lo que ha podido. De 5 lo ha hecho moderadamente bien. En Champions ha salido de 5 y bien. Mira el partido contra Osasuna, dio un recital como 5. En cambio contra el Pateti jugó de volante y muy flojo.


----------



## feps (12 May 2022)

josemanuelb dijo:


> No está mal tirado. Probablemente tengas cierta razón en todo...salvo en que de 5 ha hecho lo que ha podido. De 5 lo ha hecho moderadamente bien. En Champions ha salido de 5 y bien. Mira el partido contra Osasuna, dio un recital como 5. En cambio contra el Pateti jugó de volante y muy flojo.



Camavinga está verde todavía porque es muy joven. Hay que dejarle crecer y darle confianza. Cambiarle de posición sería contraproducente. Vinicius y Rodrygo también han necesitado su proceso de maduración.


----------



## josemanuelb (12 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Camavinga está verde todavía porque es muy joven. Hay que dejarle crecer y darle confianza. Cambiarle de posición sería contraproducente. Vinicius y Rodrygo también han necesitado su proceso de maduración.



Pues hoy vuelven a ponerle de 5. A ver qué tal.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (12 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Me lo expliquen...vosotros que sabéis cómo funciona el tema del fairplay financiero y los dineros seguro que lo entendéis mejor que yo. El Madrid lleva años en modo ahorro, vendiendo todo lo vendible, fichando sin cláusula desde los tiempos de Hazard y Jovic, a punto de quitarse varias fichas altas y con dos presumibles incorporaciones, que salvo la prima de fichajes, vienen a coste cero ( no vas a pagar a Mbappé 180 millones por venir al Madrid, y menos a Antonio),...y ahora parece que no tenemos un euro para el Touchi ese. No le conozco de nada, pero si es bueno de verdad, creo que hemos ido ahorrando lo suficiente para hacer el esfuerzo.
> 
> El estadio se paga solo y a largo plazo y las cuentas están saneadas, es el momento, si merece la pena, de meter billetes en la plantilla.




Lo mismo digo. En modo ahorro, nos libramos de 3 fichas altas que además eran tipos que no venían jugando, y resulta que no hay pasta para fichajes? A no ser que la tortuga absorba todo cual agujero negro (), es difícil de creer.

El noruego ha volado, ahora parece que el moreno francés también...al final el fichaje va a ser Hazard.

Por muchas vueltas que le quieran dar, la CMK está en las últimas. Bastante han dado ya. Benzema ha dado su mejor año, pero también tiene una edad. O sea que habrá que renovar algo guste o no.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> 4 goles hoy de Kevin De Bruyne, cvanta nvtrición ver que no vale para la Champions, así sigan quemando billetes como si no hubiera un mañana



Demostrando una vez más que a pesar de tener la pasta la premier es una liga poco competitiva.


----------



## Cuqui (12 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Demostrando una vez más que a pesar de tener la pasta la premier es una liga poco competitiva.



Yo creo que lo que demuestra es que hay que adaptar el estilo a los jugadores que tienes y a los rivales que enfrentas, lo contrario de lo que hace guardiloca.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (12 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Me lo expliquen...vosotros que sabéis cómo funciona el tema del fairplay financiero y los dineros seguro que lo entendéis mejor que yo. El Madrid lleva años en modo ahorro, vendiendo todo lo vendible, fichando sin cláusula desde los tiempos de Hazard y Jovic, a punto de quitarse varias fichas altas y con dos presumibles incorporaciones, que salvo la prima de fichajes, vienen a coste cero ( no vas a pagar a Mbappé 180 millones por venir al Madrid, y menos a Antonio),...y ahora parece que no tenemos un euro para el Touchi ese. No le conozco de nada, pero si es bueno de verdad, creo que hemos ido ahorrando lo suficiente para hacer el esfuerzo.
> 
> El estadio se paga solo y a largo plazo y las cuentas están saneadas, es el momento, si merece la pena, de meter billetes en la plantilla.



Por 40 millones ficho al touchimeni ese que es muy bueno y solo tiene 22 años. Músculo en el centro del campo,correr y presionar para luego dar balones en ataque a mbape y Benzema o el que este.

40 millones es regalado y dentro de 4 años lo puedes vender por 140 millones.


----------



## Suprimo (12 May 2022)

Estoy viendo que rotaciones con la liga ganada los cojones de Ancianotti, el Madrit juega con 8 más que presumibles titulares


----------



## Tubiegah (12 May 2022)

Golaso de mendy


----------



## Tubiegah (12 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Estoy viendo que rotaciones con la liga ganada los cojones de Ancianotti, el Madrit juega con 8 más que presumibles titulares



Todo sea por mandar al levante a segunda


----------



## Suprimo (12 May 2022)

El Levante a segvnda que va


----------



## Suprimo (12 May 2022)

2-0, ¿estos se svpone que todavía estaban vivos para no descender?


----------



## Suprimo (12 May 2022)

Son partidos y partidos a añadir, recuerdo que los cambios te los hace en el 85'


----------



## fachacine (12 May 2022)

Joder qué penica da el Levante, casi duele golearles


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (12 May 2022)

Pues a lo tonto Rodrygo va a acabar la temporada con al menos 10 goles, que está de puta madre. Sobre todo porque hasta hace 2 meses no pisaba el área ni por equivocación.


----------



## Suprimo (12 May 2022)

Pues eso, que los cambia en el 80'


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Son partidos y partidos a añadir, recuerdo que los cambios te los hace en el 85'



Lesionarte te puedes lesionar igual en un entrenamiento, teniendo en cuenta que quedan 270 minutos de partidos y horas y horas de entrenamientos. Tampoco vas a dejar de entrenar, o a hacer media horita de carrera continua sin contacto y a casita. Además tienes la ventaja de que en los partidos si ves un balón dividido con posibilidad de entrada fea, ni metes la pierna, y si te tienes que pegar una carrera mortal a un balón medio perdido no lo vas a hacer, que no nos jugamos nada y los jugadores lo saben.


----------



## ccc (12 May 2022)

Senyores, esto es lo que le tienes que pedir al madrid cuando se juega contra equipos pequenyos: Partidos gratis, en los que disfrutas de tu equipo.

Vallejo muy bien, anticipandose (lo digo porque nadie lo va a decir)

Y lo de Camvinga excepcional: Algun tonto dira que ha fallado 2 pases claros y claro, Kroos nunca los hubiera fallado y estaria en su tipico 99,99% de acierto. Pero que chaval, rompiendo lineas, robando, generando juego. Y lo de Valverde vaya hostia.

La diferencia? Hoy jugamos con 2 jovenes: Valverde y Camavinga y el mejor de los viejos. Y el equipo juega super rapido (a diferencia de Kroos y Casemiro)

Joder, direis, que hemos ganado la liga, que el partido no sirve para nada; pues que quereis que os diga, para mi estos partidos son muy importantes y en el campo aun mas: Y lo digo mas bien por el juego y las oportunidades, que por los goles.


----------



## fachacine (12 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Senyores, esto es lo que le tienes que pedir al madrid cuando se juega contra equipos pequenyos: Partidos gratis, en los que disfrutas de tu equipo.
> 
> Vallejo muy bien, anticipandose (lo digo porque nadie lo va a decir)
> 
> ...



Yo es que no concibo una final de Champions con Kross y Casemiro, el dinamismo, la velocidad y la verticalidad que le dan al juego Camavinga y Valverde para mí son irremplazables, y si los sustituyo lo hago por Ceballos o incluso Antonio Blanco. Para mí Kroos es el nuevo Marcelo, su último año la próxima temporada a mí me sobra.


----------



## ccc (12 May 2022)

Me parece que los 3 maximos asistentes de la liga son Vini, Benzema y Dembele.

Teniendo en cuenta que va a venir Mbappe, mucho me temo que los 3 van a quedar en las 3 primeras posiciones, puesto que Dembele se larga.

Al final de anyo, Dembele y De Jong estan fuera, 2 de sus mejores jugadores: Xavi, el filosofo, lo esta haciendo bastante bien, y seguro que con arbitrajes de por medio, estara en la segunda posicion, pero si el madrid apuesta por los jovenes en el centro del campo, yo veo la liga ganada a falta de 3 jornadas.

Debemos ganar ligas y esperar a que Ancelotti apueste por el mediocentro y si se ven deficiencias, apostar por otros chavales. Y de esta manera, si que habremos terminado el puto camino por el desierto.

Joder, es que da gusto, ver a esos dos, incluso Modric se esta marcando un partidazo.


----------



## feps (12 May 2022)

@ccc

Es que cuando Modric está liberado, sigue siendo un crack. Hoy tiene a dos bestias cerca en vez de a dos jugadores en su ocaso, como padece habitualmente.


----------



## Tubiegah (12 May 2022)

Hola mis bebebes
Cómo vamos?


----------



## ccc (12 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> @ccc
> 
> Es que cuando Modric está liberado, sigue siendo un crack. Hoy tiene a dos bestias cerca en vez de a dos jugadores en su ocaso, como padece habitualmente.



A principio de temporada todos dijimos que esos 3 nunca mas podian jugar juntos, porque era jugar en slow motion.

Casemiro nunca me ha gustado, pero su funcion era perfecta en el equipo de las champions: Desde hace unos anyos, no entiendo que siga en el madrid.

A Kroos le hemos pegado mucho ultimamente (y merecidamente), pero en mi opinion, si el tio esta libre de lesiones es un tio valido, incluso mas que Modric para determinados partidos. 

Pero lo que esta claro, es que de los viejos solo deberia jugar uno de forma simultanea; aunque claro, para Ancelotti los titulares indiscutibles son los 3 de siempre


----------



## ccc (12 May 2022)

Joder, otro gol: bestial el partido.

Pero a ver, Ancelotti saca a Kroos ya y deja descansar a Modric,...


----------



## feps (12 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> A principio de temporada todos dijimos que esos 3 nunca mas podian jugar juntos, porque era jugar en slow motion.
> 
> Casemiro nunca me ha gustado, pero su funcion era perfecta en el equipo de las champions: Desde hace unos anyos, no entiendo que siga en el madrid.
> 
> ...



Por eso perderemos la final. El Liverpool va a aprovechar que seremos un coladero.


----------



## Suprimo (12 May 2022)

5-0 en el 70' y sólo un cambio


----------



## ccc (12 May 2022)

Bien Ancelotti, si nesperar al minuto 89 para hacer los cambios.


----------



## DRIDMA (12 May 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (12 May 2022)

me preocupa la posesión, esto no es fútbol según los canones de la posesión, no vale, da lo mismo meter 5, lo importante es tocar y posesión.


----------



## ccc (12 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Por eso perderemos la final. El Liverpool va a aprovechar que seremos un coladero.



Bueno, despues de 3 eliminatorias en las que hemos sido claramente inferiores, pero en las que el equipo ha sabido estar y aguantar el chaparron hasta que salieron los chavales, pues no se.

Las finales son muy jodidas: Puede haber mucho respeto y el liverpool, en mi opinion, tendra que hacer algo con Vini: El anyo pasado le dio un recital a Arnold.

Lo dificil, era aguantar a esos 3, 2 partidos por eliminatoria, una final se podria llegar a entender. Pero si, tienes razon, hoy viendo el partido me queda claro cual deberia ser el equipo titular, pero bueno.


----------



## Suprimo (12 May 2022)

Si no se hubieran presentado hubieran perdido por menos


----------



## DRIDMA (12 May 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (12 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Si no se hubieran presentado hubieran perdido por menos



No haga sangre.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (12 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Bueno, despues de 3 eliminatorias en las que hemos sido claramente inferiores, pero en las que el equipo ha sabido estar y aguantar el chaparron hasta que salieron los chavales, pues no se.
> 
> Las finales son muy jodidas: Puede haber mucho respeto y el liverpool, en mi opinion, tendra que hacer algo con Vini: El anyo pasado le dio un recital a Arnold.
> 
> Lo dificil, era aguantar a esos 3, 2 partidos por eliminatoria, una final se podria llegar a entender. Pero si, tienes razon, hoy viendo el partido me queda claro cual deberia ser el equipo titular, pero bueno.



El problema es que la final no es a doble partido con la vuelta en el Bernabeu para solucionarlo. Si el dia de la final te vas a casa 1-0 como en Paris o 4-3 como en Manchester, has perdido y ya esta. 

Y si de inicio la guerra del fisico la regalas, tienes muchas papeletas para perder.


----------



## 11kjuan (12 May 2022)

Incrédulos, hombres de poca fe.

Todavía llevo en la mente la final de 1998 frente a un super equipazo como era aquella Juventus.

Y fue una final muy igualada. El Madrid, decían iba a ser arrollado por la Juve, decían.

Lo que vengo a decir es que el Madrid compite.

Se puede perder, claro está, pero esto no es el Barcelona que va a una final y le encasquetan un 4-0.

En el Madrid se holdea y se viene llorado de casa.


----------



## fachacine (13 May 2022)

Acaba de decir Anceloti en rueda de prensa que Valverde y Rodrigo jugarán la final. Bravo, eso significa que O Kroos o Casemiro (o los 2) empezarán en el banquillo. Ya iba siendo hora de empezar a introducir algo de meritocracia, joder.


----------



## 11kjuan (13 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Acaba de decir Anceloti en rueda de prensa que Valverde y Rodrigo jugarán la final. Bravo, eso significa que O Kroos o Casemiro (o los 2) empezarán en el banquillo. Ya iba siendo hora de empezar a introducir algo de meritocracia, joder.



A usted y a mi nos va a decir quién va a jugar de inicio.
Humo y del barato.

Casemiro y Kross de titulares ni cotiza.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Acaba de decir Anceloti en rueda de prensa que Valverde y Rodrigo jugarán la final. Bravo, eso significa que O Kroos o Casemiro (o los 2) empezarán en el banquillo. Ya iba siendo hora de empezar a introducir algo de meritocracia, joder.



Podria haberlo hecho pero sin decirlo


----------



## Mecanosfera (13 May 2022)

Las declaraciones de Carletto sobre la alineación en la final esperemos que estén ideadas para desconcertar a Klopp, que pensará "Ancelotti es tan subnormal como para anunciar su estrategia en la final, o me está trolleando?".


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 May 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Podria haberlo hecho pero sin decirlo



tambien puede estar minitiendo, cuidao.
por cierto, segun he leido ha dicho que van a jugar , pero no especifica si de titulares.... en definitiva no ha dicho nada... todos dabamos por hecho que iban a jugar, no sabemos si 90 o 20 minutos


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (13 May 2022)

Ha dicho que van a jugar no que sean titulares. Y teniendo en cuenta que tenemos 10 fijos más Fede, Camavinga y Rodrygo... es como no decir nada.

Los tres van a jugar vaya como vaya el partido.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 May 2022)

salir salió , pero habeis visto hoy a kroos?
y estamos hablando del levante...


----------



## ironpipo (13 May 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Dónde aprendió modrik a jugar al furbol tío 
Esos pases parecen Jugadas de billar


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Me lo expliquen...vosotros que sabéis cómo funciona el tema del fairplay financiero y los dineros seguro que lo entendéis mejor que yo. El Madrid lleva años en modo ahorro, vendiendo todo lo vendible, fichando sin cláusula desde los tiempos de Hazard y Jovic, a punto de quitarse varias fichas altas y con dos presumibles incorporaciones, que salvo la prima de fichajes, vienen a coste cero ( no vas a pagar a Mbappé 180 millones por venir al Madrid, y menos a Antonio),...y ahora parece que no tenemos un euro para el Touchi ese. No le conozco de nada, pero si es bueno de verdad, creo que hemos ido ahorrando lo suficiente para hacer el esfuerzo.



Para el tema contable, un fichaje se amortiza en cinco años. Todavía estamos pagando (desde el punto de vista contable) partes alícuotas de Mendy, Militão, Hazard, Jovic, Vinicius, Rodrygo, Courtois... Incluso Mariano también :: El que menos de esa lista costó 35 kilazos.

Luego está lo de las primas de Alaba y Rüdiger, que NPI de cómo está estructurado pero no es descartable que la pidan entera el primer año.

Por ponerlo de una manera simple, si todos los años gastas lo mismo en fichajes y un año dejas de fichar, liberas solo un 20% de la pasta. En realidad te tienes que tirar 2-3 años fichando poco o nada para que se note. A cambio de eso, si un año necesitas fichar a 6, pues te lo repartes en 5 años y no rompes la caja.

El COVID nos pilló además con los gastos fijos del estadio, que a diferencia del primer equipo o la sección de hockey sobre patines, el cemento no se baja el sueldo.

Por último está el tema de que Rodrygo, Vinicius, Militão y supongo que Mendy están en ano de renovación, y no va a ser barato.

A mí me parece un milagro que estemos como estamos, con la bajada de ingresos por el COVID, la reforma del estadio, y dos amortizaciones brutales (Jovic y Hazard) que no aportan absolutamente nada al equipo. Claramente las dos mayores urgencias del equipo son un delantero y un central. Concentrémonos en eso, que lo de Mbappé no está hecho, y veamos después. Entrar ahora en una puja por el Tchumino es pegarnos un tiro en el pie.

Y como dijo aquél, "vaya coñazo me he soltado"


----------



## colombo1122 (13 May 2022)

Os habeis dado cuenta de que estan tirando mucho desde fuera del area? Sera para el liverpool?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 May 2022)

el único que dio el cante ayer fue kross


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (13 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Acaba de decir Anceloti en rueda de prensa que Valverde y Rodrigo jugarán la final. Bravo, eso significa que O Kroos o Casemiro (o los 2) empezarán en el banquillo. Ya iba siendo hora de empezar a introducir algo de meritocracia, joder.



La clave es que Camavinga juegue todo el partido.


----------



## Gorrión (13 May 2022)

No me gusta la actitud de los madridistas con respecto a la final. Llevan todo el año quejándose del equipo y ahora los veo excesivamente optimistas.



Yo soy como Nacho, un defensor de mentalidad pesimista. Vamos a centrarnos y a trabajar duro, porque ya te digo yo que las vamos a pasar putas para llevarnos esa copa, si es que la ganamos.

Prudencia.


----------



## Tubiegah (13 May 2022)

Va a ser una final en 3D, veremos qué cuenta más, si la profundidad del rabazo que nos va a meter klopp o el peso de nuestro escudo.


----------



## Chichimango (13 May 2022)

El Madrid tiene tanta efectividad en finales, en mi opinión, por el efecto orejona. Salta al campo ganando 1-0, los rivales respetan tanto nuestra camiseta que juegan condicionados. Pero si hay un rival con el que no sucede eso es el Liverpool. De los pocos equipos que nos pueden mirar a los ojos sin pestañear, tienen su propia mística y a estas alturas ya no les acojona nada. 

Va a ser muy jodido pero muy emocionante, seguro. Y si ganamos... buff. La champions más mítica de nuestra historia.


----------



## feps (13 May 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Dónde aprendió modrik a jugar al furbol tío
> Esos pases parecen Jugadas de billar
> Ver archivo adjunto 1056431



Entre los escombros de una población arrasada por la guerra. Sin duda eso te marca para toda la vida.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 May 2022)

Camavinga a Kroos:


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (13 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> El Madrid tiene tanta efectividad en finales, en mi opinión, por el efecto orejona. Salta al campo ganando 1-0, los rivales respetan tanto nuestra camiseta que juegan condicionados. Pero si hay un rival con el que no sucede eso es el Liverpool. De los pocos equipos que nos pueden mirar a los ojos sin pestañear, *tienen su propia mística y a estas alturas ya no les acojona nada.*
> 
> Va a ser muy jodido pero muy emocionante, seguro. Y si ganamos... buff. La champions más mítica de nuestra historia.



Y tienen a Klopp, un tío con cojones y personalidad para gestionar este tipo de eventos.


----------



## feps (13 May 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Y tienen a Klopp, un tío con cojones y personalidad para gestionar este tipo de eventos.



Exacto. Y además una final no es como una eliminatoria a doble partido. Quien marca primero tiene media Champions en el bote. Que Dios nos coja confesados.


----------



## feps (13 May 2022)

El gol se entrena. Lama decía que Vinicius jamás llegaría a 15 goles porque la capacidad goleadora es innata y no se puede perfeccionar.

Momento divertido de la retransmisión de anoche tras el 15° gol de Vini.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 May 2022)

NO se llama Manolo Lama, es el trilero mayor del multiverso.


----------



## xilebo (13 May 2022)




----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (13 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> NO se llama Manolo Lama, es el trilero mayor del multiverso.



Joder, Richard Dees, tiempo que no lo escucho, qué recuerdos


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 May 2022)

si alguien no escucho el programa El primer palo anoche, os comento.
jose miguelez, esa rata antimadridista echo en cara al real madrid que llevo al wanda un once titular indigno, que le tenia miedo al atletico de madrid... que tenia derecho como campeon pero que era manchar su escudo... 

vamos, que lo que le jodio fue que no pusieran a benzema para lesionarlo.... que gentuza como este despreciable tengan altos cargos en determinados medios es indicativo de la basura periodistica de este pais.


----------



## xilebo (13 May 2022)

*Así les gusta al Madrid, mansos y obedientes.*


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 May 2022)

paso de pedir perdon a un jugador por criticarlo. esta ahi para eso, el futbol a ese nivel no es deporte, es espectaculo-entretenimiento y cumplen con su labor. me alegra enormemente equivocarme con negricius , pero no me arrepiento nada de las carcajadas que me he pegado a su costa con sus incontables cagadas, con comentarios propios y ajenos...


----------



## 11kjuan (13 May 2022)

Así es, generalmente aquel equipo que elimina a los rivales más jodidos es también el que se lleva el título.

Solo recuerdo así de pronto una excepción, en el caso de la segunda final contra el Atlético.
Este había eliminado a campeones de liga y rivales jodidos, como el Bayern y el Barca.

El Madrid en cambio, eliminó a Roma, Wolburgo y City.


----------



## Paobas (13 May 2022)

Sí y no, shur. La CMK debe ser titular en París por dos razones, en mi opinión:
. Una cosa son Rodrigo y Camavinga de revulsivos y, otra, de titulares contra equipos top.
. Si la cosa anda regular y empiezan de inicio, en el banquillo no te queda NADA para revolucionar el partido. Entre otras cosas por la sinvergonzoneria del seboso belga y el galés con autismo.

Y Carletto, sabedor de eso, va a jugar con la CMK de inicio.


----------



## Paobas (13 May 2022)

Odio a esos "madridistas", la verdad. Y eso que las opciones de palmar la final están ahí. Pero lo mismo se palma o lo mismo se gana sufriendo. O tal vez se gana bien. En 2017 también íbamos a ser barridos por la Juve y aquello acabó 4-1 con una segunda parte de escándalo, baño y masaje. Aunque es improbable, la verdad, ganar así. Este Madrid no está al nivel del 2017.


----------



## ccc (13 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Sí y no, shur. La CMK debe ser titular en París por dos razones, en mi opinión:
> . Una cosa son Rodrigo y Camavinga de revulsivos y, otra, de titulares contra equipos top.
> . Si la cosa anda regular y empiezan de inicio, en el banquillo no te queda NADA para revolucionar el partido. Entre otras cosas por la sinvergonzoneria del seboso belga y el galés con autismo.
> 
> Y Carletto, sabedor de eso, va a jugar con la CMK de inicio.



Si ha habido una persona que ha sido critica con Carleto por lo de la CMK he sido yo; y si, te doy la razon, es una final y si las cosas van mal de comienzo, posiblemente no hay ningun camino para revertirlas.

Ademas, las finales son especiales y la experiencia es un grado, y Rodrigo y Camavinga pueden sentir la presion.

Sin embargo, lo que hemos aprendido es que:

- El 4x4x2 no funciona, el balon no rula y Valverde esta mas para compensar al resto que para romper lineas y presionar arriba.
- El 4x3x3 con los 3 de siempre no funciona tampoco, porque nos presionan y perdemos la pelota ipso-facto: El equipo se repliega bastante bien atras, sin embargo, lo dicho, acabamos siempre los 11 debajo de la porteria cuando el equipo contrario pone el bloque alto (y el liverpool lo hace): Y es que Kroos no tiene recursos para romper lineas; Modric la tenia, pero desde hace unos anyos, ya no la tiene. Y Casemiro con pelota, es uno menos.

Es decir, que despues de 70 minutos, el partido como mucho esta igualado, pero lo mas seguro es que vayamos por abajo.

Y que quereis que os diga? Con esos 3 (Modric, Camavinga y Valverde) puede ser que ni perdamos poder de reaccion, porque si vamos perdiendo, lo unico que tiene que hacer Ancelotti es ponerles a jugar en bloque alto; cosa que no tiene que hacer desde el comienzo del partido.

Aqui lo mas importante de todo, es que Modric/Valverde/Camavinga participen en la salida de pelota y que se muevan constantemente para facilitar la salida de la pelota; y lo mismo deberiamos decir de Mendy y de Carvajal, se tienen que abrir (y mucho) para hacer el campo mucho mas amplio y facilitar la salida de la pelota. Al igual que el recurso de pelotazo largo a Vini o Rodrygo se deberia imponer en muchas fases de partidos cuando nos agobien en la presion: El anyo pasado Vini le hizo un roto a Arnold con esa simple estrategia y el Liverpool tenia que retroceder 20 metros su bloque; esto mismo, p.ej. no ha funcionado con el City.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 May 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Joder, Richard Dees, tiempo que no lo escucho, qué recuerdos



Exacto, hablando de los ilustres ciudadanos periolistos, de vez en cuando me lo pongi incluso programas antiguos, hay que conocer bien a esa patulea de inútiles de la radio y televisión.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 May 2022)

La era del mamadou ha comenzado.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La era del mamadou ha comenzado.



Llegas 10 años tarde Obiwan

Por cierto, el moro bocazas vuelve a soltar otra perla...a ver si le callan la boca en dos semanas o si no, no va a haber quien lo soporte...









Salah: "Yo soy el mejor del mundo"


Si me comparas con cualquier jugador en mi posición, no solo en mi equipo sino en todo el mundo, verás que soy el mejor , afirmó. Fue nombrado mejor jugador por la FWA.




as.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 May 2022)

Mamadoulandia, será como Disneylandia pero con mamadous.


----------



## fachacine (13 May 2022)

A Vinicius se le criticó en el pasado como se hizo con Benzemá cuando era apático, yo fui uno de esos críticos, y me alegro de que me hayan callado la puta boca.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 May 2022)

El florecer del mamadou...

Un nuevo día, el comienzo de una nueva era bajo el yugo del mamadou..


Y los mamadous se alzaran, acapararan el poder, rociaran a las blancas y se dará lugar a la opresión mamadou...

Pronto los blancos caerán exclavizados, sin opción a defenderse...

Todo aquello que conocemos desaparecerá, incluso los catalatales serán víctimas del poder mamadou...

Todos esto sucederá en el mamadou day.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (13 May 2022)

Se escribe "esclavizados", joder.


----------



## Gorrión (13 May 2022)

Quiero al Madrid...

Soy el mejor del mundo...

























*SE VIENE*


----------



## fachacine (13 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Si ha habido una persona que ha sido critica con Carleto por lo de la CMK he sido yo; y si, te doy la razon, es una final y si las cosas van mal de comienzo, posiblemente no hay ningun camino para revertirlas.
> 
> Ademas, las finales son especiales y la experiencia es un grado, y Rodrigo y Camavinga pueden sentir la presion.
> 
> ...



Pues yo pongo a Camavinga, Modric y Valverde desde el principio, tienen gasolina para 90 minutos y más. Si algo nos ha demostrado la experiencia es que el fútbol es para los valientes. Siempre ha sido así, siempre.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Se escribe "esclavizados", joder.




Acaso deseas un video canino pakistani??


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (13 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Acaso deseas un video canino pakistani??



Se escribe paquistaní.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Se escribe paquistaní.




Haber que quieres?

Quien te envía? 

De ke año eres?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Haber que quieres?
> 
> Quien te envía?
> 
> De ke año eres?



Fuera culés de este hilo.


----------



## seven up (13 May 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 May 2022)

Vosotros creéis que la melodías ya habrá comprado entradas para ver la final?.


----------



## xilebo (13 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vosotros creéis que la melodías ya habrá comprado entradas para ver la final?.



No  

*Los tres máximos goleadores de la historia del Madrid en una sola imagen*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No
> 
> *Los tres máximos goleadores de la historia del Madrid en una sola imagen*




Dos tíos muy talentosos al lado de un tío que reconociendo sus números tenía de todo menos talento y esto que acabo de decir no es despectivo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (13 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Dos tíos muy talentosos al lado de un tío que reconociendo sus números tenía de todo menos talento y esto que acabo de decir no es despectivo.



No sé si es despectivo o no, pero es un error. El peor de esos tres tenía un peligro en el área tremendo y todos han dejado para la memoria del madridismo muchas jugadas inolvidables.


----------



## Tubiegah (13 May 2022)

Me la envaino con Vinicius. Es un gran jugador que ha sabido soportar la presión a la que le han/hemos sometido. 

Aún así, siempre cuando le veo jugar me queda la impresión de que es torpe o que no tiene ni reputa idea de golpear la pelota. Es una sensación rotodosiana.

Pero una parte muy grande de nuestras posibilidades de campeonar pasan por él. Así que Vini sí, siempre en mi equipo. 

HALA MADRID, HOSTIAS


----------



## Tubiegah (13 May 2022)

Sí, pero aquí ya entran otros factores. Como que la puta tortuga está utilizando al Madric para subir sus emolumentos. 

Es el mejor? Sí. Es un pesetas? también. 

Aquí no se espera a nadie. Y ya nos ha negado unas cuantas veces. Que le vaya bien.


----------



## xilebo (13 May 2022)




----------



## ccc (13 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> A Vinicius se le criticó en el pasado como se hizo con Benzemá cuando era apático, yo fui uno de esos críticos, y me alegro de que me hayan callado la puta boca.



Siempre dije que veia 2 cracks: Odegaard y Vini, los post en el foro estan ahi: Siempre lo he defendido, siempre.

De Benzema no puedo decir lo mismo, para mi sus 2 ultimos anyos son muy buenos y este en especial es de balon de oro, al nivel de los ganados merecidamente por Ronaldo o Messi: Esta en ese nivel. Del resto de anyos no me desdigo, para mi Benzema ha sido tremendo paquete; este anyo, Vini sin ser delantero centro ha metido 20 goles y 20 asistencias; Benzema ha hecho temporadas de 5 goles, siendo delantero centro y teniendo a Ronaldo al lado que daba un porron de asistencias. Benzema da asistencias y genera juego (real, aunque esto esta motivado por la explosion de Vini) y tiene casi 1 gol por partido, como Ronaldo/Messi/.... y no como en sus anyos de mierda con 0.58 que te los hacen 50 delanteros en el mundo: Este anyo, Benzema ha decidido eliminatorias y por eso estamos en la final. Eso no lo ha hecho nunca; en mi opinion, no esta a la altura de los mas grandes, digan lo que digan otros.


----------



## fachacine (13 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Siempre dije que veia 2 cracks: Odegaard y Vini, los post en el foro estan ahi: Siempre lo he defendido, siempre.
> 
> De Benzema no puedo decir lo mismo, para mi sus 2 ultimos anyos son muy buenos y este en especial es de balon de oro, al nivel de los ganados merecidamente por Ronaldo o Messi: Esta en ese nivel. Del resto de anyos no me desdigo, para mi Benzema ha sido tremendo paquete; este anyo, Vini sin ser delantero centro ha metido 20 goles y 20 asistencias; Benzema ha hecho temporadas de 5 goles, siendo delantero centro y teniendo a Ronaldo al lado que daba un porron de asistencias. Benzema da asistencias y genera juego (real, aunque esto esta motivado por la explosion de Vini) y tiene casi 1 gol por partido, como Ronaldo/Messi/.... y no como en sus anyos de mierda con 0.58 que te los hacen 50 delanteros en el mundo: Este anyo, Benzema ha decidido eliminatorias y por eso estamos en la final. Eso no lo ha hecho nunca; en mi opinion, no esta a la altura de los mas grandes, digan lo que digan otros.



Es impopular lo que dices pero estadísticamente estás en lo cierto. Benzema ha hecho un sólo año extraordinario, este actual, y algunos lo quieren poner a la altura de los que tuvieron 7 u 8 años seguidos extraordinarios.


----------



## feps (13 May 2022)

Si no hay lesiones hasta el día 28, la alineación contra el Liverpool está cantada por lo que no cotiza:

Courtois; Mendy, Alaba, Militao, Carvajal; Casemiro, Kroos, Valverde, Modric; Vinicius y Benzema.

La alineación sería perfecta si jugara Camavinga en lugar de Kroos. Que Dios reparta suerte.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (13 May 2022)

Ésa es la mentalidad que ha hecho grande al... Sevilla.


----------



## ccc (13 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Es impopular lo que dices pero estadísticamente estás en lo cierto. Benzema ha hecho un sólo año extraordinario, este actual, y algunos lo quieren poner a la altura de los que tuvieron 7 u 8 años seguidos extraordinarios.



Es que yo he escuchado que esta solo por detras de ronaldo en la historia del madrid y que es el mejor jugador de los ultimos 15 anyos, despues de Ronaldo y Messi, y lo siento, va a ser que no: De Bruyne, Lewandoski, Suarez, Salah, Roben, Ribery,...,tienes hasta 25 jugadores que tienen una carrera mucho mas consistente que la de Benzema, por mucho que a dia de hoy la gente diga lo contrario: Pero la gente es resultadista y vive del momento, y de la mierda de la prensa que lleva 15 anyos vendiendonos que Benzema es muy bueno.

Lo siento, Benzema ha sido muy bueno el anyo pasado (,pese a no ganar nada) y este esta a un nivel espectacular, al nivel de los mejores de MEssi y Ronaldo; no entiendo ni como sale Salah y dice que el es el mejor y la,la,la...da igual que el madrid gane o no gane la champions o que Salah meta 100 goles en la final: Este anyo Benzema ha sido el mejor (, aunque Mbappe posiblemente sea el mejor jugador del mundo a dia de hoy). El anyo pasado, en mi opinion, fue mejor que Messi. Pero es que el anyo pasado, no hubo nadie que destacara.


----------



## vurvujo (13 May 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Qué sobrado se vió ahí.
Y saber que hace solo 12 meses la habría tirado a la luna.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (13 May 2022)

Vini es el mejor jugador del Madrid, y cada vez con más diferencia. Ni ficticius, ni matapalomas, ni hostias. Ya se le veía algo especial cuando llegó, con Solari fue el mejor hasta que se lesionó, siendo muy joven. No es un killer tipo Halaand, no tiene el gol como objetivo final. Pero es buenísimo: velocidad, repertorio de mil regates, imprevisibilidad. Los defensas no pueden con él, es que no pueden. En espacios abiertos es prácticamente imparable. Como no tiene un buen disparo desde media-larga distancia (es lo que le falta), pues se mete hasta el área pequeña con el balón. Y terminará entrando con el balón en la portería, si quiere.

Estamos hablando del gran año de Benzema, y es cierto. Pero pensad que tiene treintaypico años. Vini ha colaborado en gran medida al gran año de Benzema, dándole un montón de goles. Ellos dos, y Courtois son los artífices del temporadón que está haciendo el equipo y que ni el mas optimista soñaba a principio de temporada, no lo olvidemos.

Vini no se vende, y se le debe de hacer un contrato acorde a lo que aporta. Otros no aportan una mierda, y cobran como el que más. El chaval sólo ha demostrado humildad y buen rollo en todo este tiempo.


----------



## Satori (13 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Siempre dije que veia 2 cracks: Odegaard y Vini, los post en el foro estan ahi: Siempre lo he defendido, siempre.
> 
> De Benzema no puedo decir lo mismo, para mi sus 2 ultimos anyos son muy buenos y este en especial es de balon de oro, al nivel de los ganados merecidamente por Ronaldo o Messi: Esta en ese nivel. Del resto de anyos no me desdigo, para mi Benzema ha sido tremendo paquete; este anyo, Vini sin ser delantero centro ha metido 20 goles y 20 asistencias; Benzema ha hecho temporadas de 5 goles, siendo delantero centro y teniendo a Ronaldo al lado que daba un porron de asistencias. Benzema da asistencias y genera juego (real, aunque esto esta motivado por la explosion de Vini) y tiene casi 1 gol por partido, como Ronaldo/Messi/.... y no como en sus anyos de mierda con 0.58 que te los hacen 50 delanteros en el mundo: Este anyo, Benzema ha decidido eliminatorias y por eso estamos en la final. Eso no lo ha hecho nunca; en mi opinion, no esta a la altura de los mas grandes, digan lo que digan otros.



Yo no veo mucho futbol, pero cada vez que he visto al Madrid, Benzema hacía una labor extraordinaria de arrastre de las defensas contrarias y apertura de huecos. Y eso no sale en estadísticas.


----------



## ccc (13 May 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Yo no veo mucho futbol, pero cada vez que he visto al Madrid, Benzema hacía una labor extraordinaria de arrastre de las defensas contrarias y apertura de huecos. Y eso no sale en estadísticas.



Eso lo hacen la mayoria de los delanteros, pero no salen en los periodicos, lo dificil es hacer eso y meter goles en equipos de mierda. Pero bueno, ya lo has dicho, no ves mucho futbol.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (13 May 2022)

hicisteis llorar a vinicius 

reflexionad.


----------



## Satori (13 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Eso lo hacen la mayoria de los delanteros,



Unos más que otros. Y Benzema es extraordinario en ese sentido.


----------



## Roedr (14 May 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> hicisteis llorar a vinicius
> 
> reflexionad.



Me alegro mucho por su éxito. Un chico fantástico que siempre se ha matado a trabajar para mejorar.

Edito: no hay que olvidar que la presión a la que lo sometieron fue algo exagerado. No recuerdo tanta presión a un crío en el Madrid en mi vida.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No sé si es despectivo o no, pero es un error. El peor de esos tres tenía un peligro en el área tremendo y todos han dejado para la memoria del madridismo muchas jugadas inolvidables.



No hombre, momentos plásticos de Raúl pues el gol de la intercontinental aquella, alguna vaselina y ya, el resto son goles de rebote, vaselinas que metia las 10 primeras y luego ya le conocian, remataba bien de cabeza eso sí, pero técnicamente era un paquete además de lento.

En condiciones normales no le abría dado ni para jugar en primera y menos en el Madrid, pero tenía gol, era español y de la cantera, pero lo más importante es que supo aprovechar muchísimo sus pocas habilidades y esto lo digo como algo positivo.

Benzema ya sabemos lo que es, un excelente y fino futbolista que básicamente era la puta del equipo sirviendo a bale y CR7, siempre fue técnico y jugon pero fallaba mucho de cara puerta, ahora las mete.

CR7 es básicamente uno de los mejores futbolistas de la historia, por estadística goleadora y por impacto, si además juntamos su primera etapa en el united también por técnica que es eso que mucho ignorante dice que no tenia, lo que ocurre que justo antes de venir al Madrid le dio por ponerse figurón y perder muchísima agilidad en el regate, todavía recuerdo su debut en la euro aquella y decir a un colega "estamos ante algo grande" y yo ni sabía quién era, en el united era un espectáculo, esperaba a los defensas para regatearlos...en Inglaterra.

De los tres como digo dos son muy buenos técnicamente y uno supo aprovechar sus virtudes.


----------



## Cuqui (14 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No hombre, momentos plásticos de Raúl pues el gol de la intercontinental aquella, alguna vaselina y ya, el resto son goles de rebote, vaselinas que metia las 10 primeras y luego ya le conocian, remataba bien de cabeza eso sí, pero técnicamente era un paquete además de lento.
> 
> En condiciones normales no le abría dado ni para jugar en primera y menos en el Madrid, pero tenía gol, era español y de la cantera, pero lo más importante es que supo aprovechar muchísimo sus pocas habilidades y esto lo digo como algo positivo.



Otro que se ha tragado el relato, solo falta que digas que Butragueño era un chupapostes como decian en su dia. Revisa un video de highlghts y veras como el repertorio y la calidad de Raul eran muy superiores a como lo recuerdas. Cierto es que con 26-27 años estaba ya jubilado.


_Fue nombrado como el Mejor goleador del mundo por la IFFHS en el año 1999.22 Único futbolista de la historia que obtuvo el galardón de Delantero del Año en Europa por la UEFA en tres ocasiones, durante las temporadas 1999-2000, 2000-2001 y 2001-2002.23 Fue segundo clasificado en el Balón de Oro 200124 y tercer clasificado en el Jugador Mundial de la FIFA 2001. En el año 2004 fue incluido en la lista FIFA 100 de los mejores jugadores del siglo XX25 y en la lista UEFA de los 50 mejores futbolistas europeos en el periodo 1954-2004.26 Ha sido también incluido en tres ocasiones en el mejor once mundial ofrecido por la UEFA y en tres ocasiones en el Equipo del Año de la European Sports Magazine.2728

Fue nominado al Premio Príncipe de Asturias de los Deportes 2011, quedando en segundo lugar entre diecinueve aspirantes. El 18 de noviembre de 2011 el organismo que rige el fútbol europeo, la UEFA, publicó una encuesta a nivel europeo que situaba a Raúl como el quinto mejor jugador de la historia de la Liga de Campeones, junto a Zinedine Zidane, Lionel Messi, Paolo Maldini y Xavi Hernández, de una lista de cincuenta candidatos.29 El 29 de febrero de 2016, el prestigioso diario francés L'Équipe lo incluyó entre los cien mejores jugadores de la historia de la Copa de Europa/Liga de Campeones, ocupando la décima posición._

Raúl González Blanco - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Otro que se ha tragado el relato, solo falta que digas que Butragueño era un chupapostes como decian en su dia. Revisa un video de highlghts y veras como el repertorio y la calidad de Raul eran muy superiores a como lo recuerdas. Cierto es que con 26-27 años estaba ya jubilado.
> 
> 
> _Fue nombrado como el Mejor goleador del mundo por la IFFHS en el año 1999.22 Único futbolista de la historia que obtuvo el galardón de Delantero del Año en Europa por la UEFA en tres ocasiones, durante las temporadas 1999-2000, 2000-2001 y 2001-2002.23 Fue segundo clasificado en el Balón de Oro 200124 y tercer clasificado en el Jugador Mundial de la FIFA 2001. En el año 2004 fue incluido en la lista FIFA 100 de los mejores jugadores del siglo XX25 y en la lista UEFA de los 50 mejores futbolistas europeos en el periodo 1954-2004.26 Ha sido también incluido en tres ocasiones en el mejor once mundial ofrecido por la UEFA y en tres ocasiones en el Equipo del Año de la European Sports Magazine.2728
> ...



Ninguno de esos premios habla de técnica o habilidad, son estadísticos, ese punto es innegable. Yo de lo que hablo es de técnica y del fútbol como algo plastico.


----------



## Cuqui (14 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ninguno de esos premios habla de técnica o habilidad, son estadísticos, ese punto es innegable. Yo de lo que hablo es de técnica y del fútbol como algo plastico.



No, tu has dicho que no hubiera jugado ni en primera division, ni mucho menos en el Madrid y yo te he puesto algunos numeros (solo algunos). La mayoria de los delanteros no tienen esa plasticidad de la que hablas si es que no he entendido mal el concepto. De hecho y si la memoria no me falla, Benzema era mediapunta.
Dime, de todas formas, que entiendes por plasticidad porque quizas tengamos ahi un lio.

Advertido quedas, Raulismo o MUERTE.


----------



## ccc (14 May 2022)

Para mi Benzema es tremendo paquete en el futbol (en el futbol de elite, hay que entender los contextos):

Tu mismo lo has dicho, hasta un medio pelo como Hunterlaar tiene mejor media que el: Lewandoski lo tienes ahi, siempre bordeando los 0,8 goles por partido y Benzema en unos buenos 0,52 y seguramente porque cuentas las ultimas temporadas.

Y respecto, a que Benzema no es un 9, simplemente eres idiota como la mayoria de la gente: Se mueve como un 9, fija delanteros como un 9, pero no es un 9.

Benzema ha sido siempre un paquete, solo los 2 ultimos anyos ha demostrado y, lo repito, este anyo ha decidido partidos y si, este anyo, por primera vez en su puta carrera, ha tenido un anyo mejor que uno de Lewandoski. Pero claro, el futbol no tiene memoria y aqui hay gente que pide la renovacion de Marcelo.

Pero, a ver cuando has visto que Benzema ha tenido oportunidades para ganar el balon de oro, aparte de los 2 anyos de los que estamos hablando? En ese conjunto de anyos, Benzema nunca ha estado entre los 10 candidatos al balon de oro en todos esos anyos, nunca, y ha sido campeon de la copa de euopa no se cuantos anyos. Y ha jugado en el madrid, que te da una visibilidad excepcional.

Toda la gente que sigue el mainstream son imbeciles y solo repiten lo que escuchan: Que si, que Benzema es muy bueno, falla todas las oportunidades siendo el delantero centro, pero se asocia muy bien; mientras tanto, a Vini con 18 anyos, le escupen en la cara, por fallas ocasiones que el mismo se genera.

Yo no tengo ningun problema en reconocer que Benzema este anyo ha sido muy bueno. Ha sido decisivo, ha tenido buen acierto a goles y se relaciona muy bien con Vinicius. Tu, en cambio, sigues a la prensa de mierda, que ahora dice que Benzema es el mejor jugador de la historia del madrid.

Anda has tenido tu minuto de gloria, al ignore subnormal.


----------



## Edu.R (14 May 2022)

El Bernabeu canta "sois de Primera, Levante sois de Primera" y el Camp Nou le cantaba al Cádiz "a Segunda".

Y luego los malos somos nosotros.

El relato.


----------



## cebollo (14 May 2022)

Para mi es muy claro que Camavinga-Valverde son el relevo natural de Casemiro-Kroos pero ese relevo se está demorando por el rollo de los galones, el buen ambiente del vestuario y demás.

Al que no veo relevo es a Modric.


----------



## Paobas (14 May 2022)

https://www.sport.es/es/noticias/barca/viene-guerra-barca-madrid-tchouameni-13656681roto2



Pero qué cojones dicen? Si están en la misma ruina. Van a fichar a una de las joyas del mercado los que difieren salarios para poder pagar. Qué forma de engañar a sus memos lectores.


----------



## Paobas (14 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Para mi es muy claro que Camavinga-Valverde son el relevo natural de Casemiro-Kroos pero ese relevo se está demorando por el rollo de los galones, el buen ambiente del vestuario y demás.
> 
> Al que no veo relevo es a Modric.



Si cae la Champions y viene Mbappé, el Madrid habrá abierto definitivamente el ciclo posCR7 ganando y con una figura mundial en sus filas. Y estamos hablando del jugador más influyente en la historia del Madrid desde Di Stefano. Así que imagina si Modric es sustituible. Ni en fútbol ni en la vida hay figuras imprescindibles.


----------



## Roedr (14 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Para mi es muy claro que Camavinga-Valverde son el relevo natural de Casemiro-Kroos pero ese relevo se está demorando por el rollo de los galones, el buen ambiente del vestuario y demás.
> 
> Al que no veo relevo es a Modric.



Es imposible relevar a Modric. Es como tratar de relevar a Roberto Carlos o Marcelo cuando era genio. 

Pero bueno, puedes compensar en la pérdida de calidad de una pieza con la subida en otra. Mirar a Courtois, yo no recuerdo un portero así en el Madrid en mi vida.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 May 2022)

A toro pasado todos estamos dispuestos a pagar 200 millones por Modric si tuviera 27 años. Pero miras el mercado internacional y no hay nada parecido.


----------



## Roedr (14 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> A toro pasado todos estamos dispuestos a pagar 200 millones por Modric si tuviera 27 años. Pero miras el mercado internacional y no hay nada parecido.



Con su talento no hay nada.


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No hombre, momentos plásticos de Raúl pues el gol de la intercontinental aquella, alguna vaselina y ya, el resto son goles de rebote, vaselinas que metia las 10 primeras y luego ya le conocian, remataba bien de cabeza eso sí, pero técnicamente era un paquete además de lento.
> 
> En condiciones normales no le abría dado ni para jugar en primera y menos en el Madrid, pero tenía gol, era español y de la cantera, pero lo más importante es que supo aprovechar muchísimo sus pocas habilidades y esto lo digo como algo positivo.
> 
> ...



REvisa videos de Raúl anda, aunque también deberían de verlo algunos jugadores que por ejemplo se les ha olvidado que en el saque de banda no hay fuera de juego, que se lo digan en una final de champions. Un jugador que sin físico llegó muy lejos, lástima que se le fué mucho la perola con sus "compis cagalanes de selección".


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es imposible relevar a Modric. Es como tratar de relevar a Roberto Carlos o Marcelo cuando era genio.
> 
> Pero bueno, puedes compensar en la pérdida de calidad de una pieza con la subida en otra. Mirar a Courtois, yo no recuerdo un portero así en el Madrid en mi vida.



NO lo recuerdas ni tu ni nadie, te lo pueden decir los más viejos del lugar que nunca se ha tenido un portero tan completo como Courtois. Yo, de lo que recuerdo de los años 80 hasta ahora, desde luego que no, más viejos ni idea porque no los vi jugar.


----------



## Gorrión (14 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es imposible relevar a Modric. Es como tratar de relevar a Roberto Carlos o Marcelo cuando era genio.
> 
> Pero bueno, puedes compensar en la pérdida de calidad de una pieza con la subida en otra. Mirar a Courtois, yo no recuerdo un portero así en el Madrid en mi vida.



Todavía estoy esperando a ver al nuevo Ronaldo el gordo, Ronaldinho, Zidane...

Modric es otro de los que entran en esta categoría, vendrán otros muy buenos, como ellos nadie.


----------



## ccc (14 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> https://www.sport.es/es/noticias/barca/viene-guerra-barca-madrid-tchouameni-13656681roto2
> 
> 
> 
> Pero qué cojones dicen? Si están en la misma ruina. Van a fichar a una de las joyas del mercado los que difieren salarios para poder pagar. Qué forma de engañar a sus memos lectores.



Si quieres un buen canal para reirte de los culerdos, mirate el de quillobarrios y el del analisis de las portadas; no me gustan los youtubers en general, pero este la clava con su analisis de portadas de los del BCN.


----------



## ccc (14 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es imposible relevar a Modric. Es como tratar de relevar a Roberto Carlos o Marcelo cuando era genio.
> 
> Pero bueno, puedes compensar en la pérdida de calidad de una pieza con la subida en otra. Mirar a Courtois, yo no recuerdo un portero así en el Madrid en mi vida.



Exacto, Modric en su prime era un jugador excepcional, unico, tanto en ataque y en defensa: En ataque ha perdido esa capacidad de romper lineas como antanyo, sin embargo, a nivel defensivo ha perdido todavia mas: Tiene sacrificio, pero no se anticipa como antes.

El trio que teniamos antes era increible, Casemiro arreglaba todos los agujeros de Marcelo, Cristiano,... Modric ayudaba tb a que el mediocentro no se cayera y Kroos facilitaba el movimiento del balon.

El problema, es que con el equipo de hoy, Casemiro no tiene porque equilibrar nada, porque todos los jugadores cumplen con papel defensivo, pero no aportan como de antanyo (p.ej, Mendy vs Marcelo) Y entonces, nos deberiamos preguntar? Para que queremos a este tio que no sabe circular la pelota.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Si quieres un buen canal para reirte de los culerdos, mirate el de quillobarrios y el del analisis de las portadas; no me gustan los youtubers en general, pero este la clava con su analisis de portadas de los del BCN.



No pongo enlace por pudor, pero esta semana hay una noticia del Sport que reza: 

"Aubameyang mejor que Benzema"


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No pongo enlace por pudor, pero esta semana hay una noticia del Sport que reza:
> 
> "Aubameyang mejor que Benzema"



El sport trata a sus aficionados como subnormales, pero es lo habitual, mira los youtubers del cagalona, en general son así. Aún no han publicado las cifras de los contratos de Pedri y Ansu FAti, pero les sobra el dinero.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (14 May 2022)




----------



## Chispeante (14 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Bernabeu canta "sois de Primera, Levante sois de Primera" y el Camp Nou le cantaba al Cádiz "a Segunda".
> 
> Y luego los malos somos nosotros.
> 
> El relato.



Exacto, el relato. Artículo hoy del mundo, donde aparecen unas estadísticas de gastos, según las cuales, los madrileños somos los que más dinero dejamos fuera de la Comunidad ( por no hablar de la aportación al Fondo de Compensación), mientras que los catalanes prácticamente lo invierten todo en las suya. Luego el relato se pone a funcionar a toda máquina para fomentar la madrileñofobia y hablar del insolidarios, dumping fiscal y mierdas de ese tipo... a y seguir fomentando la idea de que los catalanes son los trabajadores y respondables y los vascos los simpáticos (¡ese concierto vasco reshulón y esos partidos proetarras!).

Pero ya sabemos quien maneja el relato y con que intenciones. 

p.d. Lo de la publicidad que te tapa el texto a la hora de escribir es de Premio Nobel. Gracias Calopez, sigue así


----------



## 11kjuan (14 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Exacto, el relato. Artículo hoy del mundo, donde aparecen unas estadísticas de gastos, según las cuales, los madrileños somos los que más dinero dejamos fuera de la Comunidad ( por no hablar de la aportación al Fondo de Compensación), mientras que los catalanes prácticamente lo invierten todo en las suya. Luego el relato se pone a funcionar a toda máquina para fomentar la madrileñofobia y hablar del insolidarios, dumping fiscal y mierdas de ese tipo... a y seguir fomentando la idea de que los catalanes son los trabajadores y respondables y los vascos los simpáticos (¡ese concierto vasco reshulón y esos partidos proetarras!).
> 
> Pero ya sabemos quien maneja el relato y con que intenciones.
> 
> p.d. Lo de la publicidad que te tapa el texto a la hora de escribir es de Premio Nobel. Gracias Calopez, sigue así



Descargue brave para móvil o addblock para ordenador y mande a la puta toda esa publicidad.

La avaricia del ldel no tiene límites.
Ya no le vale con ponerse pelo quiere más.


----------



## Suprimo (14 May 2022)

El Liverpul está jugando ahora la final de la FA Cup, todavía se está jugando la Premier y le quedan dos partidos a mverte, pero incomprensiblemente son los favoritos a ganar la Champions


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (14 May 2022)

A ver si pierden hoy y pierden la liga por diferencia de goles (si puede ser por un gol de diferencia), que lleguen tocados a la final.


----------



## Tadeus (14 May 2022)

Joder justo estaba pensando quién sería bueno que se lesionar hoy y mira por donde


----------



## Edu.R (14 May 2022)

Tadeus dijo:


> Joder justo estaba pensando quién sería bueno que se lesionar hoy y mira por donde



2018 vibes total. Si se puede.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 May 2022)

Tadeus dijo:


> Joder justo estaba pensando quién sería bueno que se lesionar hoy y mira por donde



Me extrañaba que este año no tuviera lesiones klopp..su estilo de mucha presión deja a todos agotados a final de temporada


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Bernabeu canta "sois de Primera, Levante sois de Primera" y el Camp Nou le cantaba al Cádiz "a Segunda".
> 
> Y luego los malos somos nosotros.
> 
> El relato.



Y el Bernabeu es capaz de aplaudir a un rival incluso perdiendo y aunque sea del far$a. Jamás verás eso en el campo nuevo o en Guanda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 May 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> A ver si pierden hoy y pierden la liga por diferencia de goles (si puede ser por un gol de diferencia), que lleguen tocados a la final.



Pues las mejores oportunidades son del xelsi.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No pongo enlace por pudor, pero esta semana hay una noticia del Sport que reza:
> 
> "Aubameyang mejor que Benzema"











Aubameyang, mejor que Benzema


El gabonés mejora los números del atacante blanco desde el 1 de febrero en LaLiga




www.sport.es


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No pongo enlace por pudor, pero esta semana hay una noticia del Sport que reza:
> 
> "Aubameyang mejor que Benzema"



Pero no engañan ni a los suyos:


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 May 2022)

Quedan 15 días.

Un microrotura es recuperable


----------



## 11kjuan (14 May 2022)

Il Liverpool è una squadra che stai morta fisicamente e moralmente.

Il Madrid farai a vincere.


----------



## feps (14 May 2022)

Luis Díaz es una máquina. Lo que nos va a putear.


----------



## Suprimo (14 May 2022)

Chelsea-Liverpool yendose a los penales, 120 minvtos y *CERO* goles


----------



## Salsa_rosa (14 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Chelsea-Liverpool yendose a los penales, 120 minvtos y *CERO* goles



Ya dije que me parecía que iban a hacer un 0 de 3.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (14 May 2022)

Algun enlase para veyer los penalty kicks?? Pero rapido.


----------



## Edu.R (14 May 2022)

Bueno, lo mejor, que hayan ido a penalties.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 May 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Algun enlase para veyer los penalty kicks?? Pero rapido.



privado


----------



## Suprimo (14 May 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Algun enlase para veyer los penalty kicks?? Pero rapido.





Chelsea vs Liverpool Live Streams


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 May 2022)

gaaaaaaal


----------



## Edu.R (14 May 2022)

El Chelsea falla el 2º penalty.


----------



## Suprimo (14 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, lo mejor, que hayan ido a penalties.



Y las lesiones, del Salao


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Chelsea falla el 2º penalty.



túh viehneh del fuhturoh


----------



## Suprimo (14 May 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> túh viehneh del fuhturoh



Roba los partidos con la CCCAM y tiene ventaja


----------



## filets (14 May 2022)

El portero del Chelsea no ha parado un penalty en toda su carrera


----------



## Edu.R (14 May 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> túh viehneh del fuhturoh



Lo tengo en vivo y en directo, no en Internet.

3-4 tras 4 penalties. Bola de partido para el Liverpool-


----------



## filets (14 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> El portero del Chelsea no ha parado un penalty en toda su carrera



primer penalty parado en TODA SU CARRERA


----------



## Edu.R (14 May 2022)

FALLLLOOOOOO

Nos vamos a la muerte subita. Ahi os dejo GOSTAR.


----------



## Edge2 (14 May 2022)

Gana el charco de higado...


----------



## filets (14 May 2022)

Espero que lo esten celebrando toda la semana, con coca y trannies


----------



## Suprimo (14 May 2022)

Buono, pos yasta han ganado la final por un penal fallido, ahora a decir que el Liverpul es ahora favorito contra el Madrit


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Gana el charco de higado...



esto acerca a laporta a carabanchel


----------



## 11kjuan (14 May 2022)

La lesión de Salah se cura con placenta de niño hembra abortado a la décimo sexta semana de ser preñado el núcleo de la madre.

Soy Salah y no me preocuparía en exceso.


----------



## Edge2 (14 May 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> esto acerca a laporta a carabanchel



Le estamos esperando...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 May 2022)

No viajan a Cádiz ni benzema, ni vini, ni cuartua.

Modric tampoco por sanción


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 May 2022)

Liverpul se ha metido hoy una buena paliza

Sería interesante qye ganara el martes y la Liga se la jugara el domingo


----------



## feps (14 May 2022)

El ritmo del Liverpool es infernal. A encomendarse al santoral.


----------



## Roedr (14 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> El ritmo del Liverpool es infernal. A encomendarse al santoral.



Es un equipo lleno de _asmáticos_, algo estadísticamente imposible. Deben andar dopadísimos.


----------



## Mecanosfera (14 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> El ritmo del Liverpool es infernal. A encomendarse al santoral.



Lo de jugar a dos mil revoluciones tiene sus ventajas y sus inconvenientes. Es una opción más de juego, no necesariamente la mejor. Esos equipos tan frenopáticos tienden a desesperarse y enmohecerse si el contrario sabe cauterizarlos y dormir el partido.
No sé, ya hemos visto antes al Madrid neutralizar a equipos espídicos. El plan suele ser: primero desesperarles al impedirles hacer gol cuando están más intensos y los blancos parecen contra las cuerdas, luego cansarles con pases infinitos que les obligan a perseguir sombras, y luego cuando estén adormilados ponerse en modo Dios y hacer el típico gol "injusto" que nadie se explica. Ojo, para eso es muy importante no recibir un gol. Zidane en más de una ocasión solventó muy bien eliminatorias contra equipos de esta cuerda.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Lo de jugar a dos mil revoluciones tiene sus ventajas y sus inconvenientes. Es una opción más de juego, no necesariamente la mejor. Esos equipos tan frenopáticos tienden a desesperarse y enmohecerse si el contrario sabe cauterizarlos y dormir el partido.
> No sé, ya hemos visto antes al Madrid neutralizar a equipos espídicos. El plan suele ser: primero desesperarles al impedirles hacer gol cuando están más intensos, luego cansarles con pases infinitos que les obligan a perseguir sombras, y luego cuando estén adormilados ponerse en modo Dios y hacer el típico gol injusto que nadie se explica. Ojo, para eso es muy importante no recibir un gol. Zidane en más de una ocasión solventó muy bien eliminatorias contra equipos de esta cuerda.



el villareal les derroyo la primera parte...luego rulli la cago


----------



## Mecanosfera (14 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> el villareal les derroyo la primera parte...luego rulli la cago



Efectivamente. Ese partido Curtois no lo pierde.


----------



## cebollo (14 May 2022)

Si llegamos a los penaltys van a tener la comedura de coco de "hace dos semanas lo metí pero tengo que tirarlo de otra manera porque ya se lo saben".


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> el villareal les derroyo la primera parte...luego rulli la cago



bueno,les derroyeron cuando tenian una ventaja de dos goles,que psicologicamente siempre incita a relajarse,todo hay que decirlo.En la ida con 0-0 fue un baño descomunal,y en la vuelta en la segunda parte idem…

si el liverpool sale a ese nivel en la final va a ser complicado no encajar un gol primero.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> bueno,les derroyeron cuando tenian una ventaja de dos goles,que psicologicamente siempre incita a relajarse,todo hay que decirlo.En la ida con 0-0 fue un baño descomunal,y en la vuelta en la segunda parte idem…
> 
> si el liverpool sale a ese nivel en la final va a ser complicado no encajar un gol primero.




dount guorri
tenemos a kroos en el centro para parar a todo rojo que se aproxime
y a continuacion el mismo kroos salir a la carrera directo a gol


----------



## Lake (14 May 2022)

El Inter de Inzaghi tuvo bien atados a los del Liverpool a base de tiki taka en su eliminatoria ; pero tuvieron la mala fortuna de un gol a balón parado y ahí la cagaron , tuvieron que atacar más y el Salah les remató. Pero la opinión fue unánime , redujeron al Pool a la inoperancia.

Imagino que el cejas habrá visto y repasado cien veces aquel partido ,apostaría que es su estrategia .


----------



## feps (14 May 2022)

Como la final tenga un ritmo intenso, el Madrid que se despida. Klopp querrá explotar la debilidad física de la CMK. Llegar a cero al descanso sería estupendo.


----------



## ironpipo (14 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Chelsea-Liverpool yendose a los penales, 120 minvtos y *CERO* goles



Si ves los últimos resultados de los partidos del pool tampoco es que sean la máquina de matar que se nos vende. 

Quitando el partido contra Manchester que le metieron 4 y que teniendo en cuenta el estado de los diablos no es mérito alguno, no pasa de ganar por más de 2 goles ningún juego. 
Correrán como poseídos y tal, pero no los veo tan temibles últimamente.


----------



## fred (14 May 2022)

Ostras me acabo de enterar que la final se emite en la 1,bien invertido ahí el dinero.


----------



## xilebo (15 May 2022)




----------



## 11kjuan (15 May 2022)

Hazard vuelve para que ?
Joder, no he visto peor fichaje que este tío, lleva tres años de vacaciones.


----------



## Chispeante (15 May 2022)

Pues yo me traía a Lewandoski por un par de años,quizá tres y luego a por el noruego. He dicho.


----------



## 11kjuan (15 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Pues yo me traía a Lewandoski por un par de años,quizá tres y luego a por el noruego. He dicho.



Pues no estaría nada mal jugar con dos delanteros. Benzema además es muy buen mediapunta.


----------



## The Replicant (15 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Hazard vuelve para que ?
> Joder, no he visto peor fichaje que este tío, lleva tres años de vacaciones.



a ver si hace algun partidillo bueno de estos que quedan y se lo podemos endosar a alguien


----------



## 11kjuan (15 May 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> a ver si hace algun partidillo bueno de estos que quedan y se lo podemos endosar a alguien



Haber si pica alguien no ? XD.
Joder ese pavo ya está retirado del fútbol.
Lo más que puede es irse a catar o a EEUU y jugar con muertos en vida.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (15 May 2022)

Después de Fabinho, se lesionan Salah y Virgil en la final de Copa

La baraka, Dios es madridista, etcétera.


----------



## Chichimango (15 May 2022)

Lo de las lesiones es normal, estamos a final de temporada y el Liverpool lleva dos meses jugando cada tres días partidos a vida o muerte. Mientras, el Madrid está haciendo una mini-pretemporada de esas con el Pintus dándolo todo. 

Veo mucho pesimismo en este nuestro querido jiloh, en mejores condiciones es imposible llegar a una final. Luego lo que suceda ya es otra historia, nos enfrentamos a un equipazo. Pero el nuestro también lo es.


----------



## Chispeante (15 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Pues no estaría nada mal jugar con dos delanteros. Benzema además es muy buen mediapunta.



Creo que el Bayern lo ponía en venta por 35 millones. A mí no me parece ninguna locura teniendo en cuenta lo que se ha pagado porJovic o Mariano, pero en el club lo mismo piensan que es un disparate y se conforman con Mayoral o RDT.


----------



## xilebo (15 May 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Después de Fabinho, se lesionan Salah y Virgil en la final de Copa
> 
> La baraka, Dios es madridista, etcétera.



*El karma actuó contra Salah*


----------



## 11kjuan (15 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Creo que el Bayern lo ponía en venta por 35 millones. A mí no me parece ninguna locura teniendo en cuenta lo que se ha pagado porJovic o Mariano, pero en el club lo mismo piensan que es un disparate y se conforman con Mayoral o RDT.



Yo soy Floren y lo intentaba a la par que me quitaba a Bale y Hazard dos mierdas con salarios estratosféricos.

El problema que veo es que el Barcelona seguro que le pagaría a Lewandowski lo que pudiese y el hombre tiene ya una edad


----------



## xilebo (15 May 2022)

*La flor de Angelote*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 May 2022)

Buah que él seboso belga pide minutos  lo mismo quiere jugar la final el desgraciado y todo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buah que él seboso belga pide minutos  lo mismo quiere jugar la final el desgraciado y todo.







Leo por ahí que el City también quiere a Frenkie de Jong,va a ser un jodido abuso aquello...


----------



## Edu.R (15 May 2022)

Ojo que el Shitty está palmando 2-0 en Londres contra el West Ham.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (15 May 2022)

Bien. La liga se decide el domingo


----------



## loquehayqueoir (15 May 2022)

Si quiere ganar la liga el Liverpool tiene que ganar por 5 goles de diferencia. Todo lo que sea hacerles correr me parece bien.

El partido de desempate sólo se daría en caso de que empataran a puntos, diferencia de goles, y goles marcados. Es vagamente posible, pero por ejemplo el Liverpool tendría que cascarle exactamente un 5-0 al Southampton y luego hacer exactamente el mismo resultado (exactamente el mismo marcador) que el City en la última jornada. Mucha casualidad hay ahí.


----------



## Suprimo (15 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ojo que el Shitty está palmando 2-0 en Londres contra el West Ham.



En caso de empate va por los goles no, porque el Liverpul tendría que meter auténticos palizones en los dos partidos que quedan








Premier League Competition Format & History | Premier League


Find out about the format and history of the Premier League, the top tier of England's football pyramid, on the official website of the Premier League




www.premierleague.com


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ojo que el Shitty está palmando 2-0 en Londres contra el West Ham.



Ostras, es verdad, pensaba que troleabas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> En caso de empate va por los goles no, porque el Liverpul tendría que meter auténticos palizones en los dos partidos que quedan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En la premier se rigen por diferencia de goles.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (15 May 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Después de Fabinho, se lesionan Salah y Virgil en la final de Copa
> 
> La baraka, Dios es madridista, etcétera.



No me creo que no vayan a estar, la verdad


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (15 May 2022)

A tomar pol culo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (15 May 2022)

Empató


----------



## Edu.R (15 May 2022)

Bueno, si acaba 2-2, y el Liverpool gana, estaría 1 punto por detrás. Se trata de que el Liverpool tenga opciones el último día.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (15 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> No me creo que no vayan a estar, la verdad



Van Dijk llega seguro. Salah no sé, pedir el cambio en el minuto 30 de una final no es cualquier cosa, aunque es posible que se esté reservando porque tiene este partido entre ceja y ceja. 

Fabinho yo creo que no llega, y si llegase no va a estar para 90 minutos ni de coña.

Klopp tampoco va a decir que no llegan, prefiere que el Madrid planifique y juegue (o al menos empiece) el partido como si Gómez, Henderson y Firmino fuesen Van Dijk, Fabinho y Salah.


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 May 2022)

Penalti para el City en en el 85 y tremendo paradón del portero del West Han,porque el caso es que estaba bien tirado...


----------



## Edu.R (15 May 2022)

Shitty 90
Liverpool 86 (-1)

El Liverpool tiene que ganar al Southampton y se quedaría a 1 punto.

La última jornada:

Shitty - Aston Villa
Liverpool - Wolverhampton

Ninguno se juega nada. El Liverpool tendría que ganar y esperar que el Shitty no gane.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (15 May 2022)

Lo importante es que el liverpul se juegue algo el domingo.

Esperemos que el martes gane


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 May 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Shitty 90
> Liverpool 86 (-1)
> 
> El Liverpool tiene que ganar al Southampton y se quedaría a 1 punto.
> ...




joder cojonudo 2-2
acabo de verlo


----------



## xilebo (15 May 2022)

Once del Real Madrid: *Lunin; Lucas Vázquez, Vallejo, Militao, Nacho; Valverde, Casemiro, Kroos; Asensio, Mariano y Rodrygo.*


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Once del Real Madrid: *Lunin; Lucas Vázquez, Vallejo, Militao, Nacho; Valverde, Casemiro, Kroos; Asensio, Mariano y Rodrygo.*



de verdad lo vuelvo a decir
si kroos se pudiera lesionar...
algo no grave
para 3 semanas o asi
por favor cadiz hacedlo
porque este en carrera no esperes que se lesione


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 May 2022)




----------



## juantxxxo (15 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>



No veas cómo se lo monta el Jan!!!! Ya han hecho la temporada ganando en el Berna como en los viejos tiempos.


----------



## ccc (15 May 2022)

Bueno, bien Ancelotti rotando, todo ok: pero por lo que parece, Ceballos se larga: Todo el rollo ese de la renovacion creo que es para decirle que no le van a regalar: Que si eso se queda en el banquillo. Y Ceballos quiere jugar, asi que alguien va a tener que pagar algo, esa es la realidad.


----------



## Tubiegah (15 May 2022)

hay posibilidades de mandar al Cádiz a segunda?


----------



## Edge2 (15 May 2022)

gol


----------



## xilebo (15 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> hay posibilidades de mandar al Cádiz a segunda?



Mejor no, es un equipo con solera el cadiz

Gool de mariano


----------



## Suprimo (15 May 2022)

Y gol del Madrit


----------



## fachacine (15 May 2022)

Madre mía Rodrygo qué nivelazo, impresionante


----------



## Edu.R (15 May 2022)

Pero y esta jugada que se ha ido de CUATRO.

0-1.


----------



## xilebo (15 May 2022)

*Y en el fútbol femenino...*


----------



## Edge2 (15 May 2022)

El asensio tiene las neuras justas, vaya forma de joder la contra...


----------



## Tubiegah (15 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Mejor no, es un equipo con solera el cadiz
> 
> Gool de mariano











El Cádiz denuncia la alineación indebida de Cheryshev


El club notifica su decisión a la Federación y Florentino Pérez comparece ante los medios esta tarde a las 19.30




elpais.com





a tomar por culo


----------



## fachacine (15 May 2022)

Vete a cagar, Asensio


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 May 2022)

valverde 100%

ausencio..... falla el gol cantado


----------



## 11kjuan (15 May 2022)

Alguna página para ver el partido en acestream ?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 May 2022)

Bueno, 0-1. Complicando mucho la vida al Cádiz si el Alavés es capaz de ganar su partido.


----------



## fred (15 May 2022)

Cadiz y Alaves a la b.Se salva el Mallorca que nos aostió en el ultimo partido


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 May 2022)

Voy a poner un rato el partido a ver qué está pasando


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Alguna página para ver el partido en acestream ?



privado


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 May 2022)

Alguien me puede explicar porque no está el partido en vomistar la liga??

No me jodas que he rociado a mi vecina para nada


----------



## Edge2 (15 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Alguien me puede explicar porque no está el partido en vomistar la liga??
> 
> No me jodas que he rociado a mi vecina para nada



Estan todos, alma de cantaro...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Estan todos, alma de cantaro...



Joder no me sale desde la app


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 May 2022)

ojala que gane el cadiz
o como minimo empate

el mallorca que es otro antimadridista y otro de los filiales del VARcelona estaria salvado ahora mismo
y al madrid cuantos mas filiales del Farsa se quite de encima porque bajan a segunda mejor

el cadiz juega igual contra el madrid que contra el VARcelona
el puto mallorca no : juega contra el VARcelona al trote , y contra el madrid a MUERTE

no entiendo esto del madrid de salir en estos ultimos partidos como si le fuera la liga en ellos
tiene que tener cabeza y buscar sus intereres


----------



## Edge2 (15 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder no me sale desde la app



TE ha engañado j ajajajaj


----------



## Suprimo (15 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> hay posibilidades de mandar al Cádiz a segunda?



Pves ahí lo tienes, ha marcado el Mallorca


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 May 2022)

Madre mia Pellejo esta mancillando el 5 de sisu.


----------



## Tubiegah (15 May 2022)

coño, pausa de dilatación, como buenos MARICONES

dile tú a este señor que había que parar el partido porque jeison alejandro y el otro del pelo teñío tenían calor


----------



## Edge2 (15 May 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## xilebo (15 May 2022)

Gool del cadiz


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 May 2022)

GOOLAZOOOO


----------



## fachacine (15 May 2022)

Vaya final de temporada de Militao, lo veo muy blando


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 May 2022)

Horrible Pellejo, un 0 a la izquierda


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 May 2022)

que gane el cadiz 
le beneficia al madrid


----------



## Th89 (15 May 2022)

Limitao va a cagada por partido.

Eso no es asumible en un central del Real Madrid


----------



## fachacine (15 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Alguna página para ver el partido en acestream ?



4229d640fecf3c0897674241bcf851b67f4310e3

Copia y pega este enlace en open link de acestream


----------



## Tubiegah (15 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Vaya final de temporada de Militao, lo veo muy blando



el travolo al que ha preñao, que le tendrá seco


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Limitao va a cagada por partido.
> 
> Eso no es asumible en un central del Real Madrid



Veo mas cagada de Pellejo de no cubrir bien el tiro.


----------



## vurvujo (15 May 2022)

Militao lleva una semanitas....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 May 2022)

El kinki ese de la coleta del Madrid quien es

Entre el mariano y el váter me estoy volviendo loco con tantas skills.

El seboso belga no debuta para ser candidato a jugar la final??

Y bale??


----------



## 11kjuan (15 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El kinki ese de la coleta del Madrid quien es
> 
> Entre el mariano y el váter me estoy volviendo loco con tantas skills.
> 
> ...



Bale marcará el gol de la victoria en la Champions y será renovado otros 5 años.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Bale marcará el gol de la victoria en la Champions y será renovado otros 5 años.



Si vuelve a meter una chilena de esas ya sale rentable.

Ausencio, vater, seboso belga , isco, mariano, jovic y alguno más deberían aprender al manos a hacer chilenas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 May 2022)

Bueno me voy a rociar con la Chanel esa, luego vengo.


----------



## ccc (15 May 2022)

Jo, jo, es poner a Kroos y Casemiro y el equipo se cae totalmente.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 May 2022)

jajajajajaj
que risa al verlo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (15 May 2022)

Vaya partido de mierda de militao. 

Como juegue parecido contra el liverpul nos meten 5


----------



## 8=> (15 May 2022)

Aqui se ve bien






Stream - 429


Free live sports streaming in HD, Get Games and Sports live stream for free, Watch Matches Online. Enjoy Football, Cricket, Badminton, Tennis, NBA, NFL, WWE, MMA, Soccer



daddylive.eu


----------



## 8=> (15 May 2022)

A Kroos se le está poniendo cara de oficial nazi hijo de puta pero con fondo bueno.


----------



## Edge2 (15 May 2022)

Penalty


----------



## Tubiegah (15 May 2022)

nuestro portero pizpi buenorro (no homo) ha hecho penalti?


----------



## 8=> (15 May 2022)

¿Pero aún juega Negredo?? ¿Cuántos años tiene 45?


----------



## Tubiegah (15 May 2022)

*QUE ASCO ME DA EL PUTO AUSENCIO *


----------



## xilebo (15 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Penalty



Y parado por lunin


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Alguien me puede explicar porque no está el partido en vomistar la liga??
> 
> No me jodas que he rociado a mi vecina para nada



Sí está, pero hay varios canales.


----------



## vurvujo (15 May 2022)

Otra vez Militao.

Van 3 hoy, el mano a mano que sacó Lunin, el gol y la del penal.


----------



## 8=> (15 May 2022)

Me alegro por el chaval, en su país están muriendo todos menos él que amasa millones dándose la vidorra de portero suplente, el mejor trabajo del mundo.


----------



## Tubiegah (15 May 2022)

Sale grasard, veo que ya se ha recuperado de la operación de reducción de estómago


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 May 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Me alegro por el chaval, en su país están muriendo todos menos él que amasa millones dándose la vidorra de portero suplente, el mejor trabajo del mundo.



¿Tú irías a una guerra en la que te ha metido el payaso de tu presidente?


----------



## sintripulacion (15 May 2022)

El Cádiz tiene que ganar hoy o se va a segunda.
En la última jornada el Mallorca juega con el Osasuna que no se juega nada.


----------



## 8=> (15 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Tú irías a una guerra en la que te ha metido el payaso de tu presidente?



Primero te arrancaba la cabeza a ti puto funcivago ladrón pepero de mierda y luego llevaba a tu puta familia al frente ruso.


----------



## xilebo (15 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El kinki ese de la coleta del Madrid quien es
> 
> Entre el mariano y el váter me estoy volviendo loco con tantas skills.
> 
> ...



Pufff entra tu seboso belga al campo, madre mia como esta


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 May 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> El Cádiz tiene que ganar hoy o se va a segunda.
> En la última jornada el Mallorca juega con el Osasuna que no se juega nada.



Pero en Pamplona no se pueden dejar ir.


----------



## Suprimo (15 May 2022)

El penal le han tirado en modo inútil, una pena que los que le ganan al Barsa se vayan a 2ª


----------



## cebollo (15 May 2022)

En el último minuto de la prórroga contra el Liverpool sacamos a Lunin, para todos los penaltys y campeones.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 May 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Primero te arrancaba la cabeza a ti puto funcivago ladrón pepero de mierda y luego llevaba a tu puta familia al frente ruso.



¿Que me vienes a comer la polla dices? Vete tú a una guerra para defender a los ricachones. El chaval se habrá traído a toda su familia aquí.


----------



## xilebo (15 May 2022)

*Aunque va de rosa, no de amarillo*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El penal le han tirado en modo inútil, una pena que los que le ganan al Barsa se vayan a 2ª



Debería haber un anexo que dijera que quien le gana al far$a no baja.


----------



## Suprimo (15 May 2022)

Pero qué acabo de ver en el área


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Aunque va de rosa, no de amarillo*



cuando lo he visto lo he pensado: coño, que vais a ser carne de memes.


----------



## xilebo (15 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> cuando lo he visto lo he pensado: coño, que vais a ser carne de memes.



Total, hasta un ciego lo veia  

pues primera aportacion de hazard al partido, se ha llevao una amarilla


----------



## Suprimo (15 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Debería haber un anexo que dijera que quien le gana al far$a no baja.



Fue bastante simbólico porque venían de subidón con el 0-4 y el partido del Napoles


----------



## Edge2 (15 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Total, hasta un ciego lo veia
> 
> pues primera aportacion de hazard al partido, se ha llevao una amarilla



Mas roja que amarilla...


----------



## Tubiegah (15 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Aunque va de rosa, no de amarillo*



para ser del Madric disimula de puta madre


----------



## vurvujo (15 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> En el último minuto de la prórroga contra el Liverpool sacamos a Lunin, para todos los penaltys y campeones.



La estrategia de Holanda en no se qué mundial.


----------



## 11kjuan (15 May 2022)

Me cae bien la afición del Cádiz.
Tienen cara de ser buenos gentiles.


----------



## filets (15 May 2022)

Kubo no ha conseguido ser titular en ninguno de los equipos donde ha ido cedido
Equipo al que va, equipo que desciende

Los xinos no valen para el futbol. El futbol es cosa de mamadus y algun whitetrash chungo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pufff entra tu seboso belga al campo, madre mia como esta




Joder me da error la aplicación de vomistar, todo el año esperando esto y no puedo verlo...


----------



## ccc (15 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> jajajajajaj
> que risa al verlo



Pues me parece que es el mas rapido de la premier (o uno de los mas rapidos)


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Kubo no ha conseguido ser titular en ninguno de los equipos donde ha ido cedido
> Equipo al que va, equipo que desciende
> 
> Los xinos no valen para el futbol. El futbol es cosa de mamadus y algun whitetrash chungo



Nakamura ,honda, nakata y fukuoka son top


----------



## Roedr (15 May 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Me alegro por el chaval, en su país están muriendo todos menos él que amasa millones dándose la vidorra de portero suplente, el mejor trabajo del mundo.



Tú eres gilipollas. Si tanto te preocupa Zelensky y la OTAN échale huevos y vete de mercenario.


----------



## Tubiegah (15 May 2022)

no sé con quién hostias habláis, ergo bien ignorado está


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Tú eres gilipollas. Si tanto te preocupa Zelensky y la OTAN échale huevos y vete de mercenario.



Con quién hablas?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 May 2022)

Por favor contadme como lo está haciendo el belga


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (15 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Para mi Benzema es tremendo paquete en el futbol (en el futbol de elite, hay que entender los contextos):
> 
> Tu mismo lo has dicho, hasta un medio pelo como Hunterlaar tiene mejor media que el: Lewandoski lo tienes ahi, siempre bordeando los 0,8 goles por partido y Benzema en unos buenos 0,52 y seguramente porque cuentas las ultimas temporadas.
> 
> ...



Huntelaar no era un medio pelo. 
Era un delantero de la ostia.


----------



## Edge2 (15 May 2022)

El cadiz otra vez en descenso...


----------



## fred (15 May 2022)

Er beti ya no se jugará nada,se podrá jugar en viernes si se quiere.


----------



## filets (15 May 2022)

Gol del Mallorca
El Cadiz esta en descenso, tiene que marcar


----------



## Roedr (15 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Por favor contadme como lo está haciendo el belga



hahaha ;-) Una cruce Panzard&Mariano sería algo imparable.


----------



## Th89 (15 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Por favor contadme como lo está haciendo el belga



He visto albóndigas con más dribling.


----------



## fachacine (15 May 2022)

Mateu Lahoz es gilipollas, macho


----------



## 11kjuan (15 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nakamura ,honda, nakata y fukuoka son top



Si en el FIFA.
En la realidad no sirven ni para saber si llueve


----------



## 11kjuan (15 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Mateu Lahoz es gilipollas, macho



Sin duda, un notas de mucho cuidado.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 May 2022)

el cadiz quiere estar en primera fallando penaltis
pues vale...

y que conste que por primera vez en mi vida he querido que perdiese el madrid
para que otro filial del VARcelona el mierdallorca descienda

no conviene al madrid estos filiales que van a MUERTE quitandole puntos o lesionandole jugadores contra el madrid , pero con su Farsa van al trote


----------



## ccc (15 May 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Huntelaar no era un medio pelo.
> Era un delantero de la ostia.



Si Huntelaar era un delantero de la ostia, entonces si que tienen razon de que Benzema es un delantero de leyenda entre leyendas. Joder, a ver si aprendemos a comprender los contextos: Si se quiere decir que Benzema es un elegido de los dioses, se tiene que comparar con los mas grandes y no con Hunterlaars qu tienen niveles de Ajax y poco mas: Por hablar de holandeses y sin irnos a Van Basten, podriamos hablar de van nistelrooy, ese tio que vino ya cojo al madrid, era un delantero de epoca; Hunterlaar por supuesto no lo es.


----------



## Dr.Nick (15 May 2022)

Un equipo no se juega nada, al otro le va la vida y al final acaban 1-1? Desde luego lo del Madrid es paranormal...


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (15 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Si Huntelaar era un delantero de la ostia, entonces si que tienen razon de que Benzema es un delantero de leyenda entre leyendas. Joder, a ver si aprendemos a comprender los contextos: Si se quiere decir que Benzema es un elegido de los dioses, se tiene que comparar con los mas grandes y no con Hunterlaars qu tienen niveles de Ajax y poco mas: Por hablar de holandeses y sin irnos a Van Basten, podriamos hablar de van nistelrooy, ese tio que vino ya cojo al madrid, era un delantero de epoca; Hunterlaar por supuesto no lo es.



No he dicho que sea de época.
Pero para nada era de medio pelo.


----------



## 8=> (15 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Tú eres gilipollas. Si tanto te preocupa Zelensky y la OTAN échale huevos y vete de mercenario.



La gilipollas es la puta de tu madre que por follarse a un cliente yonki parió a una puta rata como tú. 

Esscoria comunista de mierda.


----------



## Edu.R (15 May 2022)

Lo mejor del partido el jugadón de Rodrigo y Lunin. Aunque el penalty que ha cometido es evitable, pero ha hecho un gran partido.

Por cierto, creo que Curtuá no le llega para el trofeo Zamora. El Sevilla el último día no se juega nada, y me imagino que cambiarán el portero. Aunque Curtuá juegue y se quede a cero, me da que no le llega.


----------



## Roedr (15 May 2022)

¿Qué os parece Lunin?. Futuro crack? Hay que cederlo para que gane minutos?.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece Lunin?. Futuro crack? Hay que cederlo para que gane minutos?.



Que se vaya al parque a fumar porros con sus amigos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 May 2022)

Voy a proceder a abrir un hilo de cocina...


----------



## Tubiegah (15 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece Lunin?. Futuro crack? Hay que cederlo para que gane minutos?.



me parece guapísimo
no homoc


----------



## ccc (15 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece Lunin?. Futuro crack? Hay que cederlo para que gane minutos?.



Si, a Lunin lo van a ceder seguro y ese es el plan; todo los tecnicos te dicen que lo tiene todo para ser un portero de epoca; el problema que tiene, es que por delante tiene al mejor portero del mundo (quizas antes, era discutible si Oblak o Ter Stegen, pero ahora no hay duda posible).


----------



## feps (15 May 2022)

Lunin debería irse cedido a un equipo de primera con aspiraciones. Tiene maneras de portera o, pero necesita continuidad.


----------



## xilebo (15 May 2022)

*Ya hay semifinales de Supercopa: Betis-Barcelona y Real Madrid-Valencia*

El club azulgrana aseguró el segundo puesto y estará en Arabia


----------



## tururut12 (15 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece Lunin?. Futuro crack? Hay que cederlo para que gane minutos?.



No me parece un crack pero es un buen portero suplente para el Real Madrid. Yo no lo cedería. Debería jugar más partidos (Copa y partidos intrascendentes de Liga y Champions).


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (15 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> el cadiz quiere estar en primera fallando penaltis
> pues vale...
> 
> y que conste que por primera vez en mi vida he querido que perdiese el madrid
> ...



la realidad es que en estos dos ultimos años le ha quitado el Cadiz mas puntos que el Mallorca, y si me apuras, mas que cualquiera de los implicados abajo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 May 2022)

HILO OFICIAL NUESTRAS COMIDAS Y CENAS!!APRENDE UNA DIETA SANA EN BURBUJA!!EXCLUSIVAS OBIWANCHERNOBIL!!!


Hola, si, soy yo, el humilde y multipremiado @Obiwanchernobil especialista en diversos temas, entre ellos la nutricion, célebres son mis hilos sobre vida sana y bla bla bla. En este hilo participativo entre los burbujos conoceremos productos premiun gastronomicos que compartiremos de forma...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> la realidad es que en estos dos ultimos años le ha quitado el Cadiz mas puntos que el Mallorca, y si me apuras, mas que cualquiera de los implicados abajo.



podria ser por las estadisticas de estos 2 ultimos años
pero por lo mismo puede variar la temporada que viene

pero el mallorca es un claro filial del VARcelona que cuando juega contra el madrid va a MUERTE , mientras que cuando juega contra el VARcelona va al trote.
sin ir mas lejos el ultimo partido del madrid en mallorca pudo salir el madrid con 2 lesionados para meses empezando por vinicius , por las salvajes entradas de esos cerdos mierdallorca filiales del VARcelona

esto no lo veras con el cadiz , que juega mas limpio , y sobre todo es de esos equipos que juegan a tope contra madrid y contra VARcelona, ambos .


----------



## DRIDMA (15 May 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (15 May 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> la realidad es que en estos dos ultimos años le ha quitado el Cadiz mas puntos que el Mallorca, y si me apuras, mas que cualquiera de los implicados abajo.




lo que tambien es verdad es que el mallorca JAMAS le quita puntos al VARcelona
mientras que el cadiz al menos cuando juegan en cadiz si suele quitarle puntos al VARcelona


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Ya hay semifinales de Supercopa: Betis-Barcelona y Real Madrid-Valencia*
> 
> El club azulgrana aseguró el segundo puesto y estará en Arabia




Rubi


----------



## vurvujo (16 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece Lunin?. Futuro crack? Hay que cederlo para que gane minutos?.



Parece un crack.
El problema que tiene es que Curtuá tiene apenas 30 años y no veo al ucraniano en el banquillo entre 5 años.


----------



## colombo1122 (16 May 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



A mi me recuerda a ronaldo. Es diferente vale, pero me da ese aire


----------



## loquehayqueoir (16 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece Lunin?. Futuro crack? Hay que cederlo para que gane minutos?.



Tiene 23 años ya, y a Courtois le quedan 3 o 4 al máximo nivel por lo menos. Incluso más porque es un portero alto y muy técnico, no es palomitero ni depende de sus reflejos. Con estos plazos Lunin lo tiene muy difícil, no puede llegar a los 27-28 años de eterno suplente.

Me parece muy buen portero, igual si siguiésemos con Keylor le quitaba el puesto y a partir de ahí ya vete a saber. Pero con Courtois, lo mejor es que se vaya traspasado y ver si podemos rascar una cláusula de recompra para casos de emergencia (en condiciones normales esa cláusula caducaría antes de que necesitásemos repescarlo). 

Ni zorra de cuánto le queda de contrato, pero a lo mejor lo podemos aguantar otra temporada y ver si sube un poco más su precio de traspaso. Pero su futuro es irse traspasado de aquí a un año, no hay otra.


----------



## DRIDMA (16 May 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (16 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> lo que tambien es verdad es que el mallorca JAMAS le quita puntos al VARcelona
> mientras que el cadiz al menos cuando juegan en cadiz si suele quitarle puntos al VARcelona



El Barcelona no le ha ganado al Cádiz. 2 empates y 2 victorias para los gaditanos.

Aparte, ganar en el Camp Nou, empatar en el Bernabeu y descender sin que te ganen ni Real Madrid ni Barcelona, vaya palo.

Por mi que baje el Mallorca.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Barcelona no le ha ganado al Cádiz. 2 empates y 2 victorias para los gaditanos.
> 
> Aparte, ganar en el Camp Nou, empatar en el Bernabeu y descender sin que te ganen ni Real Madrid ni Barcelona, vaya palo.
> 
> Por mi que baje el Mallorca.



Yo creo que va a bajar el Granada.
El Mallorca estaxon la moral por las nubes tras ganar en el ultimo suspiro y salir del descenso. Juegan ante un osasuna que todo le da kgual ya.

El Cadiz , que es mas peligroso fuera e casa que en casa juega ante un descendiso al qie ayer los aficionados le despidieron con insultos...el campo del alaves sera mas hostil con los locales que con el cadiz.

El granada que empezara la jornada salvado seguramente empiece dubitativo o haciendo el gilipollas a que pase el tirmpo. A medida marquen Mallorca y Cadiz apretara y a saber que...ojala me equivoque pero creo que bajan ellos


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> *El Barcelona no le ha ganado al Cádiz. 2 empates y 2 victorias para los gaditanos.*
> 
> Aparte, ganar en el Camp Nou, empatar en el Bernabeu y descender sin que te ganen ni Real Madrid ni Barcelona, vaya palo.
> 
> Por mi que baje el Mallorca.



es que cuando ha hecho eso el mierdallorca?? NUNCA
el mierdallorca siempre pierde contra su amado Farsa
es un filial del VARsa mas que evidente que contra el Farsa juega al trote y contra el madrid a MUERTE incluido el lesionar a jugadores del madrid

al madrid le convine quitarse filiales del Farsa en la liga
ya nos quitamos al levante
si pudiera ser tambien el mierdallorca seria cojonudo


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Yo creo que va a bajar el Granada.
> El Mallorca estaxon la moral por las nubes tras ganar en el ultimo suspiro y salir del descenso. Juegan ante un osasuna que todo le da kgual ya.
> 
> El Cadiz , que es mas peligroso fuera e casa que en casa juega ante un descendiso al qie ayer los aficionados le despidieron con insultos...el campo del alaves sera mas hostil con los locales que con el cadiz.
> ...



no te creas
el osasuna podria perder 1 o 2 plazas en la clasificacion si no gana
y eso son algunos millones
ademas que no creo que les de igual despedirse de su aficion en su campo con una derrota

si el cadiz gana al alaves apostaria a que se salva
y bajaria el mierdallorca
y esto es lo que conviene al madrid


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 May 2022)

por que le llaman la nueva camiseta del real madrid cuando en realidad es el nuevo polo del real madrid?
por cierto no me gusta
con ese cuello que parecen polos del corte ingles joer...

y que poca innovacion

la farsa en eso si lo hacen bien
con su base de colores y franjas pero le dan variantes innovaciones etc
el madrid no : el madrid siempre lo mismo : lo unico que cambia cada nuevo año es el diseño del numero y del nombre del jugador , o el color de las franjas de adidas

podrian por ejemplo darle a la primera camiseta en algun punto concreto un cierto degradado de un blanco a gris o incluso un terminar muy pequeño en azul o amarillo
todo manteniendo el blanco y algun detalle de esos en un costado o en el cuello o en la cintura
yo que se
pero no : nada


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 May 2022)

esto ya es....... pufff

horrible es poco

parece que le han pasado unas llantas de camion por la camiseta para hacer el serigrafiado


----------



## Chichimango (16 May 2022)

Yo es que no puedo con el cuello de polo, lo siento, es superior a mí. Sé que Adidas tiene que innovar para sacarse sus perrillas, pero aquí la han jodido. El horror, el horror...


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (16 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Fuera culés de este hilo.



Joder ... como digan lo mismo ellos qué hacéis? Estáis más tiempo allí que aquí ....


----------



## fred (16 May 2022)

Pues anda que los pijamas verdes de los ayudantes de Ancelotti este año también tiene delito.


----------



## Th89 (16 May 2022)

El cuello en una camiseta de deporte es una de las mayores subnormalidades que he visto en mi vida.

Le daba una patada a Adidas pero ya mismo, el Madrid tendría que tener un diseño exclusivo para sus camisetas por ser quien es, alemanes de mierda.


----------



## sociedadponzi (16 May 2022)

Real Madrid - Mbappé: acuerdo ultimado


Kylian Mbappé ya ha decidido su futuro. Lo dijo en la gala del fútbol francés celebrada en la noche del domingo 15 de mayo y ese futuro pasa por el Real Madrid. El delantero y el c




www.marca.com


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> El cuello en una camiseta de deporte es una de las mayores subnormalidades que he visto en mi vida.
> 
> Le daba una patada a Adidas pero ya mismo, el Madrid tendría que tener un diseño exclusivo para sus camisetas por ser quien es, alemanes de mierda.



supongo que la mierda de los cuellos de polo en las camisetas del madrid tiene algo que ver con el tema de ventas 
en plan intentar que tambien se vendan no solo como camisetas sino tambien como eso : un polo para vestir
pero vamos...que es horrible


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> El cuello en una camiseta de deporte es una de las mayores subnormalidades que he visto en mi vida.
> 
> Le daba una patada a Adidas pero ya mismo, el Madrid tendría que tener un diseño exclusivo para sus camisetas por ser quien es, alemanes de mierda.




El united no vendía camisetas hasta que le dio por poner a un tal cantona levantandose el cuello de la camiseta en un anuncio.

Desde entonces el united es el equipo que más camisetas ha vendido en los últimos 25 años.


----------



## filets (16 May 2022)

Pantalones por encima de los tobillos
Ropa para MARICONES


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Pues yo me traía a Lewandoski por un par de años,quizá tres y luego a por el noruego. He dicho.



Y a la tortuga que se vaya al banquillo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Pues yo me traía a Lewandoski por un par de años,quizá tres y luego a por el noruego. He dicho.




otro que aun no se ha enterado que el mierda lewandowski es otro antimadridista
otro hazard


----------



## Raul83 (16 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> El cuello en una camiseta de deporte es una de las mayores subnormalidades que he visto en mi vida.
> 
> Le daba una patada a Adidas pero ya mismo, el Madrid tendría que tener un diseño exclusivo para sus camisetas por ser quien es, alemanes de mierda.



Cuando los jugadores fallen goles y jueguen mal por culpa del molesto cuello...lloraremos


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (16 May 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Poco fea la camiseta.


----------



## JimTonic (16 May 2022)

me encanta el cuello de polo (no omo)


----------



## cebollo (16 May 2022)

El cuello es un poco niño haciendo la primera comunión de marinero pero puede servir para que los Mamadus no parezcan canibales.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Joder ... como digan lo mismo ellos qué hacéis? Estáis más tiempo allí que aquí ....



@Obiwanchernobil es culé y qatarlán y se pasa la vida pasándonos su superioridad moral por la cara


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil es culé y qatarlán y se pasa la vida pasándonos su superioridad moral por la cara




es charnego NAZIonalizado


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (16 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil es culé y qatarlán y se pasa la vida pasándonos su superioridad moral por la cara



Y de Vallekas, con carnet de socio durante muchos años.

Os pensáis que solo trollea a la cu-lerda-da.


----------



## 11kjuan (16 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El united no vendía camisetas hasta que le dio por poner a un tal cantona levantandose el cuello de la camiseta en un anuncio.
> 
> Desde entonces el united es el equipo que más camisetas ha vendido en los últimos 25 años.



Será porque antes de Cantona era un equipo del montón.
Con menos copas de Europa que el Nothigham Forest.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Y de Vallekas, con carnet de socio durante muchos años.
> 
> Os pensáis que solo trollea a la cu-lerda-da.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1060171



¡No jodas!    @Obiwanchernobil, esto no se hace.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (16 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¡No jodas!    @Obiwanchernobil, esto no se hace.



Que lo contó en un jilo ...

Además, intentaba hacer todo lo posible para no pagar ... debía ser un bukanero guarro de los que he puesto en la foto.


----------



## xilebo (16 May 2022)

La noticia del año  

*"Bale se va del Madrid"*

*Jonathan Barnett*, su agente, confirmó su adiós y sugirió que si *Gales* se clasifica para el *Mundial*, buscará un buen equipo; pero si no, podría retirarse.


----------



## 11kjuan (16 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> La noticia del año
> 
> *"Bale se va del Madrid"*
> 
> *Jonathan Barnett*, su agente, confirmó su adiós y sugirió que si *Gales* se clasifica para el *Mundial*, buscará un buen equipo; pero si no, podría retirarse.



Que manera más triste de acabar en un club, en el que has sido muy grande.

De verdad que no lo entenderé nunca lo de este hombre.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> La noticia del año
> 
> *"Bale se va del Madrid"*
> 
> *Jonathan Barnett*, su agente, confirmó su adiós y sugirió que si *Gales* se clasifica para el *Mundial*, buscará un buen equipo; pero si no, podría retirarse.



Algunos se preguntaban hoy si habría homenaje. Lo que debe haber es fiesta porque se largue.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Que manera más triste de acabar en un club, en el que has sido muy grande.
> 
> De verdad que no lo entenderé nunca lo de este hombre.



Se cansó del fútbol, no hay más, y si te pagan 17 netos por no hacer nada pues los coges.


----------



## Th89 (16 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Que manera más triste de acabar en un club, en el que has sido muy grande.
> 
> De verdad que no lo entenderé nunca lo de este hombre.



Yo sigo creyendo que hay algo que no sabemos de esta historia.

Esperemos a sus memorias.


----------



## 11kjuan (16 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Se cansó del fútbol, no hay más, y si te pagan 17 netos por no hacer nada pues los coges.



Joder, pero ni que el fútbol fuese un deporte de riesgo.

Si me dices que vas en moto a 300km pues vale, pero joder, salir y pegar cuatro patadas a una pelota.

Para mi que la mente se la comió una cerdaca de esas que abundan en el fútbol y te preñan el alma.


----------



## filets (16 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Yo sigo creyendo que hay algo que no sabemos de esta historia.
> 
> Esperemos a sus memorias.



No hay nada mas
Este tio jugaba al futbol por dinero, lo que le gusta es el golf
Con 29 años firmo un contrato por 5 años y se dijo "pase lo que pase este es mi ultimo contrato" y sabiendo que lo firmado no se puede romper se dedico a jugar al golf y a cobrar del Madrid
Es un hijo de puta con todas las letras de la palabra


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Joder, pero ni que el fútbol fuese un deporte de riesgo.
> 
> Si me dices que vas en moto a 300km pues vale, pero joder, salir y pegar cuatro patadas a una pelota.
> 
> Para mi que la mente se la comió una cerdaca de esas que abundan en el fútbol y te preñan el alma.



Bale es un tío introvertido, para funcionar le tiene que motivar mucho lo que hace. Si no le motiva ni lo que hace ni sus compañeros, va a pasar del tema.


----------



## xilebo (16 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Yo sigo creyendo que hay algo que no sabemos de esta historia.
> 
> Esperemos a sus memorias.



Yo opino lo mismo, hay algo que se nos escapa a todos. Llego como una estrella, un pedazo de jugador que lo tenia todo y ahi estan sus goles y algunos importantes dando titulos, para acabar de esta forma tan triste, sin despedida, escondido en su mundo y con sus famosas lesiones de espalda, todo muy oscuro.

Cuando saque su libro o en alguna entrevista cuando pasen mas años, seguro que sale a la luz su final de etapa en el madrid


----------



## 11kjuan (16 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bale es un tío introvertido, para funcionar le tiene que motivar mucho lo que hace. Si no le motiva ni lo que hace ni sus compañeros, va a pasar del tema.



Vamos un jeta de mucho cuidado.


----------



## filets (16 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bale es un tío introvertido, para funcionar le tiene que motivar mucho lo que hace. Si no le motiva ni lo que hace ni sus compañeros, va a pasar del tema.



Pues que rescinda el contratro. Pero no hacer nada y seguir cobrando es de HIJO DE PUTA, introvertido o su puta madre


----------



## filets (16 May 2022)




----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 May 2022)

filets dijo:


>



póngame dos!


----------



## Th89 (16 May 2022)

120 kilacos limpios.

Mejor no miro mi nómina, menudo fracaso de vida


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Será porque antes de Cantona era un equipo del montón.
> Con menos copas de Europa que el Nothigham Forest.



en europa siguio siendo un equipo muy del monton con y sin cantona y solo gano una puta copa uropa en los noventa con cantona retirado. pero se sabia vender


----------



## _Suso_ (16 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Yo opino lo mismo, hay algo que se nos escapa a todos. Llego como una estrella, un pedazo de jugador que lo tenia todo y ahi estan sus goles y algunos importantes dando titulos, para acabar de esta forma tan triste, sin despedida, escondido en su mundo y con sus famosas lesiones de espalda, todo muy oscuro.
> 
> Cuando saque su libro o en alguna entrevista cuando pasen mas años, seguro que sale a la luz su final de etapa en el madrid



Yo en mi curro si paso del tema me largan a la calle y no cobro 17 putos millones de euros al año, por ese sueldo si me mandan construir una pirámide a mi solo en un mes lo hago.


----------



## Cuqui (16 May 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> póngame dos!



*80%* de derechos de imagen para el jugador...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> *80%* de derechos de imagen para el jugador...



es como lucas que le dijo a la tuenticenturifos que los derechos de merchandising pael


----------



## Cuqui (16 May 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> es como lucas que le dijo a la tuenticenturifos que los derechos de merchandising pael



Yo no lo ficharia con esas condiciones, asi de claro. Esto no es el Psg, es el jodido REAL MADRID.


----------



## 11kjuan (16 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Yo no lo ficharia con esas condiciones, asi de claro. Esto no es el Psg, es el jodido REAL MADRID.



Tal grado de sumisión del real Madrid para con un macaco que no ha ganado nada no lo entiendo.

Un mundial, ha ganado un mundial con un medio centro brvtal.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (16 May 2022)

filets dijo:


>



120 M€ me parece barato, jatetú. Lo que no me gusta es la cesión del 80% de los derechos de imagen, si es que es cierto.


Por cierto, las camisetas esas del año que viene, ni que las hubiese diseñado Gaspart. Cosa más fea, for fucks sake!


----------



## Ritalapollera (16 May 2022)

filets dijo:


>



Si el PSG no se lleva un duro me parece COJONUDO por SUBNORMALES 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cuqui (16 May 2022)

Si esas condiciones son ciertas no viene aqui por un sueño o para ganar titulos sino porque Floren practicamente ha igualado la oferta del Psg, un club que en 2-3 años habra que ver quien paga las nominas.


----------



## Ritalapollera (16 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Tal grado de sumisión del real Madrid para con un macaco que no ha ganado nada no lo entiendo.
> 
> Un mundial, ha ganado un mundial con un medio centro brvtal.



No ha ganado un mundial, se lo regalaron a Francia de manera descarada con el timo del var.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Andr3ws (16 May 2022)

Alguien sabe cómo afecta al FairPlay Financiero el tema de los derechos de imagen cedidos?


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (16 May 2022)

El Arsenal fuera de la Champions, 10 millones menos por Asensio.


----------



## Corsso (16 May 2022)

Yo le he cogido un asco al Mbappe que no veas con toda esta gitanada que se lleva.

Espero que si viene al Madrid sea buenísimo y pueda compensar el asco que nos da ya a todos los madridistas.


----------



## Chispeante (16 May 2022)

Si pagas 120 millones a un jugador que viene libre...no se cual es la ventaja de que venga libre. Un jugador al que fichas sin tener que pagar la clausula de rescisión tiene que tener alguna ventaja por encima del que fichas pagándola. Puedes premiarle con una ficha más alta (premiarle por buscar su beneficio, que no viene por amor a los colores) pero no soltarle un dineral tremebundo, donde a la desventaja de haber tenido que esperar a la finalización de su contrato para contar él se suma la de una inversión desproporcionada por un jugador que viene a su conveniencia y no a la nuestra.

Y sienta un precedente. O pagas una rescisión altísima o pagas una prima, años después, tremendamente onerosa. Todos presionarán hasta agotar su contrato para rascar su correspondiente millonada. Los gastos y las fichas de los futbolistas siguen subiendo de manera desproporcionada, y todo gracias a los derechos televisivos, los clubs estado y todas estas zarandajas que no apartan absolutamente NADA al fútbol. Para que Mbappé, o Neymar o Pogba ganen 30 kilazos al año me voy a ir corriendo mañana a subscribir a Movistar.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (16 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> 120 kilacos limpios.
> 
> Mejor no miro mi nómina, menudo fracaso de vida



Otro que viene a jubilarse, como Hazard.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chispeante (17 May 2022)

Imagino que te refieres al caso de los "agentes libres" de la NBA, que se subastaban al mejor postor por una trillonada. Tendrá que ser así y no quedará otra, pero yo soy algo más romántico. Me parece bien que los jugadores ganen sus buenos dineros, pero también creo lo que está ocurriendo en la última década no tiene buena pinta y no puede acabar bien. A los que estamos acostumbrados a otro tipo de "profesional" llegar a un club con estas exigencias y por estas cantidades no nos predispone demasiado a su favor. 

Pero es lo que hay y lo que habrá, y al que no le guste, a ver en youtube partidos de la Quinta del Buitre.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> No hay nada mas
> Este tio jugaba al futbol por dinero, lo que le gusta es el golf
> Con 29 años firmo un contrato por 5 años y se dijo "pase lo que pase este es mi ultimo contrato" y sabiendo que lo firmado no se puede romper se dedico a jugar al golf y a cobrar del Madrid
> Es un hijo de puta con todas las letras de la palabra



Ni de coña te cres eso.

Yo creo que si eres uno de los mejores del mundo y que además siempre que sale rindes pero acabas de suplente de uno de ellos peores jugadores de primera división (váter) lo mismo se te quitan las ganas.

Es un club en el que astros que han ganado varios balones de oro se niegan a jugar la Copa del Rey.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 May 2022)

Presentación de la camiseta y una de las jugadoras del tacón (la rubia de la derecha), parece haberse puesto palote al ver a Casillas







Marcando paquete con empaque


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> 120 kilacos limpios.
> 
> Mejor no miro mi nómina, menudo fracaso de vida



No me lo recuerdes. Con eso sí que dejas de remar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 May 2022)

Lo de mbappe es una animalada los derechos de imagen, no creo que el Madrid lo haga con otro jugador.

Si traes al mejor jugador de los próximos diez años traes nuevos contratos, nuevos torneos amistosos, otras estrellas quieren venir, conseguirás que la camiseta del Madrid salga a diario en las noticias de todo el planeta fútbol.

Esta.ls hablando de uno de los contratos más importantes del deporte mundial en toda la historia.

Es necesario por muchas razones, y que juegue en un equipo como el Madrid y no en citys, chelseas o psgs es política total.


Es algo más que un fichaje, es una muestra de poder al mundo.


A todo esto, ojo con el Madrid el año que viene.

Si Benzema y Modric se mantiene como este año, y le sumamos un buen central (el Rogelio ese) y un centro campista de talento aspiramos a todo, no olvidemos que camavinga y Valverde ya han roto, que Rodrygo tiene talento, vinicius es uno de ellos mejores extremos del mundo a pesar de sus carencias y le sumas mbappe y si suena la flauta algún buen partido de hazard....


----------



## loquehayqueoir (17 May 2022)

Algunos os hacéis unas pajas mentales con Bale dignas de mucha mejor causa. El mundo está lleno, LLENO, de gente a la que no le gusta su trabajo pero lo hace por dinero. Al 99% de estas personas les ofreces cobrar prácticamente lo mismo casi sin trabajar, con 20 horas de tiempo libre para dedicarlo a sus hobbys, y lo firman con su propia sangre y la de sus hijos si me apuras.

¿Qué es más probable? ¿Una oscura conspiración judeomasónica que escapa al discernimiento del común de los mortales? ¿O un futbolista comportándose como nos comportaríamos cualquiera de nosotros?

PD: Así a bote pronto, deportistas a los que no les gusta lo suyo: Kyrgios, el último número 1 del draft de la NBA, o Asou-Ekotto, que jugó 200 partidos con el Tottenham.


----------



## Raul83 (17 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Presentación de la camiseta y una de las jugadoras del tacón (la rubia de la derecha), parece haberse puesto palote al ver a Casillas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y quién es el niño repeinado de la izquierda?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 May 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> ¿Y quién es el niño repeinado de la izquierda?



Roberto Carlos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 May 2022)

buyo dijo ayer que negrapé viene. Y buyo sabe de lo que habla. Tiene contacto directo con Qatar. Dijo que allí eran muy pesimistas con negrapé.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 May 2022)

Si el Madrid gana esta champions es para hacérselo mirar, increíble, y sinceramente sería de todas las que le he visto al Madrid (puede que a excepción de la séptima) la que más me dolería ver perder a los blancos.

Sin duda está a sido la mejor copa de Europa que he visto en mi vida.


----------



## Th89 (17 May 2022)

La verdad es que las cifras son indecentes y te ponen de mala leche, pero... al mismo tiempo, me viene a la mente las caras que tendrán Leonardo, Al-Khelaifi y el follacabras supremo de Qatar, y se me pasa.

Lo de CR7 en su día fue poco menos que un pecado, no me acuerdo si también salió el Papa a hablar de indecencia, incluso en el madridismo había dudas por lo caro que fue, y eso que fichabas al mejor jugador fichable. Y el tiempo ha confirmado que fue el mejor fichaje de la HISTORIA del fútbol.

Es un derroche, pero la Tortuga en plenitud nos va a dar muchas alegrías. Ya se lo venderemos al follacabras de turno cuando quiera más pasta de la que merezca y esté a las puertas del retiro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 May 2022)

La era del mamadou a comenzado.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 May 2022)

Vamos que Mbappe esperaba a finalizar su contrato no por lealtad a la palabra dada o porque fuera su sueño de pequeñito jugar de blanco,simplemente porque le esperaba una prima de fichaje descomunal…

120/5 años + 30 limpios anuales = le pagas la burrada que cobraba Messi en Barcelona (a ojimetro) y sin los derechos de imagen,ya puede dar dinero el nuevo Bernabeu.


----------



## Lord Vader (17 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Lo de CR7 en su día fue poco menos que un pecado, no me acuerdo si también salió el Papa a hablar de indecencia


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (17 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Será porque antes de Cantona era un equipo del montón.
> Con menos copas de Europa que el Nothigham Forest.



Y con Cantoná también.
Ganó 0 champions.
Un tipo bastante sobrevalorado para mi opinión.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (17 May 2022)

Soy del Barça, y sin embargo me pongo de pie para aplaudir a Roncero en este vídeo de crítica a Bale. Lo suscribo palabra por palabra.









Roncero reacciona al adiós de Bale con su discurso más severo: la frase final, lapidaria


El agente de Bale confirmó lo que era un secreto a voces, el galés no renovará por el Real Madrid. Roncero fue muy duro con el jugador.




as.com





Gundogan busca casa en Madrid después de que el City le haya dicho que se busque equipo. ¿Real o Atlético?








Gündogan dejará el City este verano


Según Daily Mail, el centrocampista alemán se marchará del Manchester City. Esta mañana cogió un avión a la capital de España.




as.com







filets dijo:


>



Como han dicho, un contrato similar al de Messi en 2017. ¿Tendrá variables por objetivos? Con ellas, Messi llegaba a embolsarse cerca de 50 millones al año.


----------



## JimTonic (17 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Imagino que te refieres al caso de los "agentes libres" de la NBA, que se subastaban al mejor postor por una trillonada. Tendrá que ser así y no quedará otra, pero yo soy algo más romántico. Me parece bien que los jugadores ganen sus buenos dineros, pero también creo lo que está ocurriendo en la última década no tiene buena pinta y no puede acabar bien. A los que estamos acostumbrados a otro tipo de "profesional" llegar a un club con estas exigencias y por estas cantidades no nos predispone demasiado a su favor.
> 
> Pero es lo que hay y lo que habrá, y al que no le guste, a ver en youtube partidos de la Quinta del Buitre.




yo esto lo comentaba aqui ya hace tres años. Que cuando fueran acabando los contratos y los jugadores y agentes vieran el poder que tenian, el peso en la balanza iba a cambiar de lado


Ahora bien, los clubs a partir de los 34 año a año y con buena letra, asi que por ese lado se les ha jodido a los jugadores, que tienen que estar bien atentos y trabajar todos los dias y estar bien con un club para poder finalizar su carrera relativamente tranquilo, sino te puede pasar como isco o ausencio o bale que se han tocado los cojones a dos manos y ahora les toca con una edad salir al mercado y no les va a ser facil porque ya nadie les ofrecera contratos de 3 años


----------



## Andr3ws (17 May 2022)

Las cifras son las que son porque estas fichando al jugador que está llamado a ser el Nº1 durante una decada. 
Jugador franquicia. Fichas futuro y que otro equipo no cuente con él.
Otra cosa es que la cosa luego salga bien o salga mal. Pero cuando al Madrid llega un jugador así, la cosa suele funcionar. 
Mbappe tiene que tener claro donde viene, al club más exigente del mundo el fútbol, que lleva dos años demostrandole que desea que juegue en él. 

Pensad en el sorteo tongo aquel de la CL, que acaban rectificando el R Madrid - Benfica, y nos acaba trayendo a Mbappe al Bernabeu, haciendo una gran actuación individual y cayendo eliminado, fue un favor de la UEFA al R Madrid por ser unos inutiles o unos hijos de puta.

La temporada que viene en el Bernabeu va a haber espectaculo garantizado.


----------



## JimTonic (17 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Vamos que Mbappe esperaba a finalizar su contrato no por lealtad a la palabra dada o porque fuera su sueño de pequeñito jugar de blanco,simplemente porque le esperaba una prima de fichaje descomunal…
> 
> 120/5 años + 30 limpios anuales = le pagas la burrada que cobraba Messi en Barcelona (a ojimetro) y sin los derechos de imagen,ya puede dar dinero el nuevo Bernabeu.




con esas cifras le estas pagando 84 brutos + el 80% de los derechos de imagen


Messi cobraba 150 millones brutos + 100% de los derechos de imagen + 75 millones por prima de renovacion/4 + 75 millones por prima de finalizacion del contrato/4 + 75 millones por no irse a un equipo español (o europeo o no se que ponia) al finalizar el contrato/4. Estos 75 millones x 3 nunca se supo si eran brutos o netos


----------



## JimTonic (17 May 2022)

ojo que yo al mbpee le hubiera mandado a la mierda hace tiempo con esto del dinero, es un desgaste al madrid como institucion y es un asco que le estoy cogiendo que no veais


----------



## JimTonic (17 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Algunos os hacéis unas pajas mentales con Bale dignas de mucha mejor causa. El mundo está lleno, LLENO, de gente a la que no le gusta su trabajo pero lo hace por dinero. Al 99% de estas personas les ofreces cobrar prácticamente lo mismo casi sin trabajar, con 20 horas de tiempo libre para dedicarlo a sus hobbys, y lo firman con su propia sangre y la de sus hijos si me apuras.
> 
> ¿Qué es más probable? ¿Una oscura conspiración judeomasónica que escapa al discernimiento del común de los mortales? ¿O un futbolista comportándose como nos comportaríamos cualquiera de nosotros?
> 
> PD: Así a bote pronto, deportistas a los que no les gusta lo suyo: Kyrgios, el último número 1 del draft de la NBA, o Asou-Ekotto, que jugó 200 partidos con el Tottenham.




ya tio, pero se llama profesionalidad, si cobras 24-27 millones de euros no puedes pasarte dos años diciendo que te duele la espalda en las citas importantes y que te vean jugando al golf, eso es un desgaste brutal en tu imagen y cabrea a la aficion. El madrid ha tenido un comportamiento intachable aqui y el bale va a tener muchos problemas a partir de junio, sobre todo por como ha salido retratado


Romario, ronalidinho etoo eran jugadores para los cuales el futbol era un complemento porque era lo que les permitia pagar fiestas de 3 dias, pero joder tenian eso en la cabeza y no, pocos TRABAJADORES se han comportado como Bale en una empresa


----------



## euromelon (17 May 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Soy del Barça, y sin embargo me pongo de pie para aplaudir a Roncero en este vídeo de crítica a Bale. Lo suscribo palabra por palabra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los antis claro que aplaudís al subnormal de roncerdo y a la prensa pipera que confía en panzard . Despreciando al jugador que nos dio varias champions. Que marco el mejor gol de la historia de las finales de champions


----------



## euromelon (17 May 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> ya tio, pero se llama profesionalidad, si cobras 24-27 millones de euros no puedes pasarte dos años diciendo que te duele la espalda en las citas importantes y que te vean jugando al golf, eso es un desgaste brutal en tu imagen y cabrea a la aficion. El madrid ha tenido un comportamiento intachable aqui y el bale va a tener muchos problemas a partir de junio, sobre todo por como ha salido retratado
> 
> 
> Romario, ronalidinho etoo eran jugadores para los cuales el futbol era un complemento porque era lo que les permitia pagar fiestas de 3 dias, pero joder tenian eso en la cabeza y no pocos TRABAJADORES se han comportado como Bale en una empresa



Bale cuando estaba disponible con Zidane prefería a las mierdas de ausensia panzard e Isco . Ah y lucas vater . Normal pasar de todo


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (17 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bale es un tío introvertido, para funcionar le tiene que motivar mucho lo que hace. Si no le motiva ni lo que hace ni sus compañeros, va a pasar del tema.



Uno de los mejores jugadores que he visto.

No sé qué pasa en el Madric, pero vamos, yo lo hubiera intentado aprovechar de todas las maneras posibles.

El fracaso es de él y de todos.



Chispeante dijo:


> Imagino que te refieres al caso de los "agentes libres" de la NBA, que se subastaban al mejor postor por una trillonada. Tendrá que ser así y no quedará otra, pero yo soy algo más romántico. Me parece bien que los jugadores ganen sus buenos dineros, pero también creo lo que está ocurriendo en la última década no tiene buena pinta y no puede acabar bien. A los que estamos acostumbrados a otro tipo de "profesional" llegar a un club con estas exigencias y por estas cantidades no nos predispone demasiado a su favor.
> 
> Pero es lo que hay y lo que habrá, y al que no le guste, a ver en youtube partidos de la Quinta del Buitre.



Mbappé cobra bastante más que las figuras de la NBA y, siendo justos, genera incluso más que ellas.
El Madric paga entre sueldos y traspasos más que las franquicias de la NBA.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 May 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Y con Cantoná también.
> Ganó 0 champions.
> Un tipo bastante sobrevalorado para mi opinión.



Y 0 mundiales y eurocopas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 May 2022)

Mamadou sobrevuela el Bernabéu


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 May 2022)

Ahora veremos a mpape no pudiendo correr en el campo de futbolín que es vallecas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 May 2022)

Respecto a lo de bale, lo siento pero no creo que sea solo un tema del jugador, para mí se resume así.

El año de la champion contra el Liverpool:

Siempre que juega lo hace bien y rinde, siempre está en forma, sin embargo Zidane le deja de suplente del maravilloso Lucas váter...

Venta o cesión:

El año siguiente la prensa le ataca por todos los lados mediante presión del club, el no se quiere ir cedido y Zidane le quiere fuera del equipo para seguir como entrenador.


Último año:


A su vuelta los periódicos siguen presionandole, mientras que otros sebosos como Isco, Marcelo (que lleva retirado 4 años), o la gran estrella del burguer King hazard reciben elogios.


Al tío se la bufa todo.


----------



## Andr3ws (17 May 2022)

La dupla Benzema - Mbappé va a ser legendaria el tiempo que coincidan.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 May 2022)

Ya lo pronóstico nostradamus:

"Los mamadous dominarán el fútbol"


----------



## xilebo (17 May 2022)

Que viene, que viene


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (17 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Respecto a lo de bale, lo siento pero no creo que sea solo un tema del jugador, para mí se resume así.
> 
> El año de la champion contra el Liverpool:
> 
> ...



+1

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Th89 (17 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Respecto a lo de bale, lo siento pero no creo que sea solo un tema del jugador, para mí se resume así.
> 
> El año de la champion contra el Liverpool:
> 
> ...



El calvo marsellés tiene matrícula de honor en defenestrar jugadores.

La diferencia es que Bale tenía la carrera hecha y se la sudó duramente; el resto es historia.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (17 May 2022)

Por cierto, el Arsenal un año más fuera de Champions, para variar, con su capitán ayer diciendo que en el último partido a algunos jugadores les faltaron pelotas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Por cierto, el Arsenal un año más fuera de Champions, para variar, con su capitán ayer diciendo que en el último partido a algunos jugadores les faltaron pelotas.




No pasa nada, este año nos dan sus 40 kilos como de costumbre y les enviamos alguna cosa para alla


----------



## Edu.R (17 May 2022)

A ver, como no somos un equipo de jeques, operaciones gordas podemos hacer una de vez en cuando, y tiene que salir bien.

El PSG y el Shitty pueden hacer 3-4 cada año. La inmensa mayoría son pufos totales (Grealish, Messi, Ramos...), pero se lo pueden permitir.

Nosotros desde hace 6-7 temporadas solo hemos hecho una gorda. La de Hazard que salió mal y todavia "duele". Pues Bapé puede salir mal, pero es la apuesta del club.

Este fútbol es de clubes que funcionan como empresas, solo que hay ese componente deportivo que NADIE puede controlar y que hace que el más rico fracase y el humilde se lo lleve. Pero de amor por la camiseta muy poquito, aquí todos quieren pasta y fama, para que les den buen sexo y buenas mansiones. Gente como Modric, un puto currela, eso ya no existe y lo tenemos que asumir.

La suerte que tenemos es que somos un club histórico y eso se puede utilizar como "aqui te va a tocar comer rabo de vez en cuando, y si no te gusta, ahi fuera hace mucho frio, y lo sabes". Pero de vez en cuando, sin abusar.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (17 May 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> ¿Y quién es el niño repeinado de la izquierda?



es el sacrificio, despues de las fotos lo sacrificaron por ser demasiado blanco


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 May 2022)

joder y encima tambien con remontada


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 May 2022)

Estoy preocupado por el rendimiento de militao

El partido del otro día fue penoso.


----------



## Esflinter (17 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Estoy preocupado por el rendimiento de militao
> 
> El partido del otro día fue penoso.



Esas son tus preocupaciones, escoria lumpen


----------



## 11kjuan (17 May 2022)

Me cago en el macaco de Mbape.
Que pasa ?
Que van a hipotecar la institución para que venga un jugador que no ha ganado nada con su club de mierda ?

Me cago en Florentino. Ya está viejo.
Si Don Santiago Bernabéu, judío como pocos, viera lo que están haciendo con el club....


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 May 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> Esas son tus preocupaciones, escoria lumpen




Habló de lumpen el que vive debajo de un puente. Jajajaj

Muerto de hamvre6


----------



## cebollo (17 May 2022)

Por mucho que le paguemos será menos de lo que ganaría con los moros. Si se consuma será un fichaje único en la historia, que yo sepa Peron no llamó a Di Stefano para pedirle que se quedara en Argentina. Ni la Reina de Holanda a Van Basten para que no se fuera al Milan.


----------



## ironpipo (17 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Estoy preocupado por el rendimiento de militao
> 
> El partido del otro día fue penoso.



Desde Que preñó a la muñeca inflable que tiene por mujer no da una el hijo de puta.
Otro Isco de la vida


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 May 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Desde Que preñó a la muñeca inflable que tiene por mujer no da una el hijo de puta.
> Otro Isco de la vida



Buff, como la cague en la final cualquiera aguanta al Latigo Serrano, no paraba de crucificar al jugador cuando era un mindundi a la sombra de Ramos...


----------



## Cuqui (17 May 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Desde Que preñó a la muñeca inflable que tiene por mujer no da una el hijo de puta.
> Otro Isco de la vida



Con ese bicho por la casa en tangazo todo el dia es normal que el hombre llegue a entrenar sin fuerzas, lo extraño seria lo contrario.
Lo de Isco es otra pelicula, aguantar a una femirula vegana insoportable y sus altibajos emocionales drena toda la energia vital. Por cierto, se comenta que era prostituta.


----------



## Roedr (17 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Me cago en el macaco de Mbape.
> Que pasa ?
> Que van a hipotecar la institución para que venga un jugador que no ha ganado nada con su club de mierda ?
> 
> ...



Me pasa igual. El cabrón nos está ordeñando hasta la última gota. No sé como Floren se deja. Se el Bappe se lesiona o se da a la mala vida tenemos un Panzard 4 veces más caro, nos jode el club. El pollo este va a costar casi tanto como la renovación del estadio, y al parecer no quiere compartir los derechos de imagen. Vamos, lo mejor es que se quede en el PSG.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (17 May 2022)

Kloppo hijo de puta. Ojalá pierda la Premier por el gol que no va a marcar hoy.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Me pasa igual. El cabrón nos está ordeñando hasta la última gota. No sé como Floren se deja. Se el Bappe se lesiona o se da a la mala vida tenemos un Panzard 4 veces más caro, nos jode el club. El pollo este va a costar casi tanto como la renovación del estadio, y al parecer no quiere compartir los derechos de imagen. Vamos, lo mejor es que se quede en el PSG.






Claro claro, mejor le hacemos una oferta a oleger para que vuelva a la práctica del fútbol y pedimos la cesión de lenglet.


----------



## Roedr (17 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Claro claro, mejor le hacemos una oferta a oleger para que vuelva a la práctica del fútbol y pedimos la cesión de lenglet.



Eso pensaron tb. en el Farsa con las renovaciones de Messi. No sé de que te ríes tanto, es imposible tener un club ganador sin las finanzas en orden.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Me pasa igual. El cabrón nos está ordeñando hasta la última gota. No sé como Floren se deja. Se el Bappe se lesiona o se da a la mala vida tenemos un Panzard 4 veces más caro, nos jode el club. El pollo este va a costar casi tanto como la renovación del estadio, y al parecer no quiere compartir los derechos de imagen. Vamos, lo mejor es que se quede en el PSG.



Desde luego supongo que tito Flo sabe lo que hace pero a dia de hoy con lo que mas se gana es con los derechos de explotacion de imagen, si el negro no los cede y encima quiere una ficha de la ostia y una prima de fichaje nos va a sacar el higado..

Desde luego no se cuantos goles metera pero al Madrid lleva metidos ya varios.


----------



## _Suso_ (17 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Eso pensaron tb. en el Farsa con las renovaciones de Messi. No sé de que te ríes tanto, es imposible tener un club ganador sin las finanzas en orden.



Hombre Floren no es el matado de Bartomeu, a nivel de finanzas es dios al lado de ese matado


----------



## Th89 (17 May 2022)

No jodamos hombre, comparar a Mbappé con Hazard... este último es el típico vago que mientras ha sido joven pues ni tan mal, pero ha sido acercarse a los 30 y si tienes unos hábitos de mierda, no te cuidas y vives el fútbol como si fueras un funcionario de ventanilla, pues vienen los lloros. El día que vino con 8 kg de más tendrían que haberle rescindido ipso facto.

El fail de Florencio fue pagar esa pasta por un tío al que le quedaba un año para salir libre, solo porque a Zidane le salió del cipote.


----------



## 11kjuan (17 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> No jodamos hombre, comparar a Mbappé con Hazard... este último es el típico vago que mientras ha sido joven pues ni tan mal, pero ha sido acercarse a los 30 y si tienes unos hábitos de mierda, no te cuidas y vives el fútbol como si fueras un funcionario de ventanilla, pues vienen los lloros. El día que vino con 8 kg de más tendrían que haberle rescindido ipso facto.
> 
> El fail de Florencio fue pagar esa pasta por un tío al que le quedaba un año para salir libre, solo porque a Zidane le salió del cipote.



Pues puede ir camino de hacer otro fail el Florentino con Mbape.

Que insisto, no ha empatado con nadie y ya va pidiendo las llaves del Bernabéu.

Si el chaval quiere derroirse por las campos de París allá él.

Pero el Madrid lo que necesita es un buen delantero y recambios para Kross y Modric.


----------



## seven up (17 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> joder y encima tambien con remontada



Como así fuera, muchos la palmarán de un infarto pero sería un colofón perfecto, tal y como se ha desarrollado la Champions este año.


----------



## Roedr (17 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> No jodamos hombre, comparar a Mbappé con Hazard... este último es el típico vago que mientras ha sido joven pues ni tan mal, pero ha sido acercarse a los 30 y si tienes unos hábitos de mierda, no te cuidas y vives el fútbol como si fueras un funcionario de ventanilla, pues vienen los lloros. El día que vino con 8 kg de más tendrían que haberle rescindido ipso facto.
> 
> El fail de Florencio fue pagar esa pasta por un tío al que le quedaba un año para salir libre, solo porque a Zidane le salió del cipote.



Tienes una bola mágica que te ha dicho que Bappe no se va a lesionar de gravedad durante la duración de su contrato. Pues nada, todos contentos.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Tienes una bola mágica que te ha dicho que Bappe no se va a lesionar de gravedad durante la duración de su contrato. Pues nada, todos contentos.



Yo quiero pensar que este tipo de cosas estaran previstas con un seguro medico de la ostia que cubra lesiones gordas. Yo soy Flo y haria eso. Eso y no ficharle si no comparte o cede los derechos de imagen al club.


----------



## 11kjuan (17 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Yo quiero pensar que este tipo de cosas estaran previstas con un seguro medico de la ostia que cubra lesiones gordas. Yo soy Flo y haria eso. Eso y no ficharle si no comparte o cede los derechos de imagen al club.



Jajaja me acuerdo que en el pc fútbol (videojuego de gestión de equipos de fútbol), había una opción de seguros para en caso de que se lesionase un jugador, cubriese parte o todo de la ficha, según la prima de seguro escogida.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Jajaja me acuerdo que en el pc fútbol (videojuego de gestión de equipos de fútbol), había una opción de seguros para en caso de que se lesionase un jugador, cubriese parte o todo de la ficha, según la prima de seguro escogida.



Precisamente con esto que hablabamos recuerdo cuando quebre al Granada ya siendo campeon de liga por ponerle sueldos a mis fichajes estrella que luego no pude pagar...para colmo no salve partidas anteriores a la ruina y se jodio el invento.....


----------



## Th89 (17 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Tienes una bola mágica que te ha dicho que Bappe no se va a lesionar de gravedad durante la duración de su contrato. Pues nada, todos contentos.



Desgraciadamente no, pero en esta vida solo gana el que arriesga.

Pero hay que hacerlo con cabeza, un tío que es top con 23 años, ambicioso y un profesional como ha demostrado, es una inversión mucho más inteligente que un jugador que rozaba los 30, irregular como pocos y que no había ganado nada relevante tampoco.

Yo siempre he pensado que Hazard fue fichado a mala gana por Florentino, pero son cosas mías.


----------



## 11kjuan (17 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Precisamente con esto que hablabamos recuerdo cuando quebre al Granada ya siendo campeon de liga por ponerle sueldos a mis fichajes estrella que luego no pude pagar...para colmo no salve partidas anteriores a la ruina y se jodio el invento.....



Era muy fácil quebrar equipos.

A día de hoy estoy convencido de que en el apartado de gastos, en la partida de impuestos y otros, te daban un palo monumental del más del 50%.

Como la vida misma, buenos tiempos.


----------



## 11kjuan (17 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Desgraciadamente no, pero en esta vida solo gana el que arriesga.
> 
> Pero hay que hacerlo con cabeza, un tío que es top con 23 años, ambicioso y un profesional como ha demostrado, es una inversión mucho más inteligente que un jugador que rozaba los 30, irregular como pocos y que no había ganado nada relevante tampoco.
> 
> Yo siempre he pensado que Hazard fue fichado a mala gana por Florentino, pero son cosas mías.



Lo que creo, es que es una obsesión de Florentino.

Insisto, ese muchacho no ha ganado nada a nivel de club y solo pide y pide.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Lo que creo, es que es una obsesión de Florentino.
> 
> Insisto, ese muchacho no ha ganado nada a nivel de club



Puedo entender ese fichaje con esa ficha anual si y solo si el club se lleva la pasta por sus derechos de imagen o un alto porcentaje. Si no, ese negro seranuestro Messi, es decir nuestro jugador que economicamente nos arruine.
Por cierto, yo en rl pc gutbol solia pagar altas fichas porque rara vez comprabs o clausulaba. Casi siempre eran jugadores en ultimo año de contrato. No eran tan piratas co o el hijo puta este que quiere una prima que practicamente es una clausula de rescision....veremos a ver si no se rie del madridismo una vez dentro y es un Kaka de la vida...


----------



## 11kjuan (17 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Puedo entender ese fichaje con esa ficha anual si y solo si el club se lleva la pasta por sus derechos de imagen o un alto porcentaje. Si no, ese negro seranuestro Messi, es decir nuestro jugador que economicamente nos arruine.
> Por cierto, yo en rl pc gutbol solia pagar altas fichas porque rara vez comprabs o clausulaba. Casi siempre eran jugadores en ultimo año de contrato. No eran tan piratas co o el hijo puta este que quiere una prima que practicamente es una clausula de rescision....veremos a ver si no se rie del madridismo una vez dentro y es un Kaka de la vida...



Yo también hacía esa guarrada. Fiché a todo los top a coste cero.


----------



## Th89 (17 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Lo que creo, es que es una obsesión de Florentino.
> 
> Insisto, ese muchacho no ha ganado nada a nivel de club y solo pide y pide.



Florentino tiene una espina clavada desde Neymar.


----------



## cebollo (17 May 2022)

Ausencio ha hecho un vídeo ultracursi en el que se ve como pide matrimonio a su novia. Es lo más moñas que he visto desde que Morata se casó en Venecia y llegó en lancha a la Iglesia. Hay que venderle o regalarle ya.


----------



## 11kjuan (17 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Florentino tiene una espina clavada desde Neymar.



Pues que se la saque.

A ver si va a ser que se está muriendo como Putin y ya no le importe nada. Ni siquiera hipotecar al club.


----------



## Corsso (17 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Ausencio ha hecho un vídeo ultracursi en el que se ve como pide matrimonio a su novia. Es lo más moñas que he visto desde que Morata se casó en Venecia y llegó en lancha a la Iglesia. Hay que venderle o regalarle ya.



Además que la pava tiene escrito en un ojo GOLD y en otro DIGGER.


----------



## qbit (17 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Cómo sería la champions sin majia potajia?



Me pregunto cómo es posible que los del Pateti hablen de suerte en el Madrid cuando ellos ganaron al Liverpool 2-3 en esa eliminatoria tras el repaso que les pegaron.

Espero que el Madrid tenga la misma suerte que ellos ese día o que no la necesitemos por jugar mejor.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 May 2022)

VEAMOS QUE tal se le da el estadio de vallecas donde literalmente das un pelotazo y acaba el balon en la casa de pablo


----------



## Silluzollope (17 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> VEAMOS QUE tal se le da el estadio de vallecas donde literalmente das un pelotazo y acaba el balon en la casa de pablo



Espera, que ahora llamo a Florentino y le digo que pare todo, que un cuñao al que no hace caso en este hilo ni Dios ha dicho ya dos o tres veces que Mbappe no va a rendir en el campo del rayo.


----------



## Chichimango (17 May 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> ojo que yo al mbpee le hubiera mandado a la mierda hace tiempo con esto del dinero, es un desgaste al madrid como institucion y es un asco que le estoy cogiendo que no veais



Cuando empiece a enchufarlas de todos los colores, se te pasará.

Mabppé es uno de esos fichajes que lo cambia todo. Supone juntar el mejor jugador del mundo con el mejor club de la historia.

El culebrón se está haciendo largo y pesado de cojones, pero ya queda poco. Aguantad que enseguida llega lo bueno.


----------



## Suprimo (17 May 2022)

El Liverpul pasandolas pvtas con el Southampton, acaba de desempatar el partido, un equipo que no hace demasiado estaba en segvnda y que es un Getafe de la vida


----------



## Chichimango (17 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ya lo pronóstico nostradamus:
> 
> "Los mamadous dominarán el fútbol"



Combinado con la magia absurda de Ancelotti, IM-PA-RA-PLA.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El Liverpul pasandolas pvtas con el Southampton, acaba de desempatar el partido, un equipo que no hace demasiado estaba en segvnda y que es un Getafe de la vida



Es maravilloso que hasta el ultimo momento no se decida su liga. Cuanto mas cansados lleguen a san denis mas se podra compensar que nosotros jugaremos con 2 jugadores que estan para sopicas ya.


----------



## Howitzer (17 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Es maravilloso que hasta el ultimo momento no se decida su liga. Cuanto mas cansados lleguen a san denis mas se podra compensar que nosotros jugaremos con 2 jugadores que estan para sopicas ya.



Ha jugado hoy con todos los suplentess y ha ganado. 

El cabron de klopp les va a dar ~10 días de descanso. No es tan tonto como muchos piensan.


----------



## vegahermosa (17 May 2022)

si los piratas compiten con los suplentes y ganan sus partidos llegaran frescos como lechugas y podremos competir en igualdad y ver un partido muy competido


----------



## Corsso (17 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> No jodamos hombre, comparar a Mbappé con Hazard... este último es el típico vago que mientras ha sido joven pues ni tan mal, pero ha sido acercarse a los 30 y si tienes unos hábitos de mierda, no te cuidas y vives el fútbol como si fueras un funcionario de ventanilla, pues vienen los lloros. El día que vino con 8 kg de más tendrían que haberle rescindido ipso facto.
> 
> El fail de Florencio fue pagar esa pasta por un tío al que le quedaba un año para salir libre, solo porque a Zidane le salió del cipote.



Si lo de salir libre hoy en día ya ves lo que es. La prima de fichaje para él, para su agente, su padre, su cuñao y su madre política se te pone en más caro que el traspaso de toda la vida.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 May 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Espera, que ahora llamo a Florentino y le digo que pare todo, que un cuñao al que no hace caso en este hilo ni Dios ha dicho ya dos o tres veces que Mbappe no va a rendir en el campo del rayo.



bueno ya hemos visto lo que pasa cuando no puede correr.,,y aqui nos gustan las defensas cerradas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 May 2022)

Corsso dijo:


> Si lo de salir libre hoy en día ya ves lo que es. La prima de fichaje para él, para su agente, su padre, su cuñao y su madre política se te pone en más caro que el traspaso de toda la vida.




Pero es la única forma en la que equipos como Madrid, Barcelona o Juve pueden competir contra los City, chelas y psgs


----------



## Roedr (18 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Es maravilloso que hasta el ultimo momento no se decida su liga. Cuanto mas cansados lleguen a san denis mas se podra compensar que nosotros jugaremos con 2 jugadores que estan para sopicas ya.



Yo no tengo claro que eso nos beneficie. Ellos vendrán con una tensión competitiva bestial, y nosotros con más de tres semanas sin exigir al cuerpo lo máximo.


----------



## _Suso_ (18 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero es la única forma en la que equipos como Madrid, *Barcelona* o Juve pueden competir contra los City, chelas y psgs



El Barcelona competir cuando su deuda se aproxima a la deuda pública del país? El chiste se cuenta solo


----------



## Paobas (18 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero es la única forma en la que equipos como Madrid, Barcelona o Juve pueden competir contra los City, chelas y psgs



Ya estaría. La culpa de estas cosas las tienen los clubes-estado de mierda y su riego de millones no generado que han reventado los precios del mercado. Lo de fichajes libres con primas de fichaje millonarias va a ser ley desde ahora. Los jugadores han visto que pueden sacar de ella lo que su club sacaría en un traspaso o casi. Triste noticia para el fútbol, pero es lo que va a tocar.


----------



## Paobas (18 May 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> El Barcelona competir cuando su deuda se aproxima a la deuda pública del país? El chiste se cuenta solo



"Se aproxima a la deuda pública del país"...


----------



## qbit (18 May 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Hombre, y como os tendrían q poner? Toda Europa vio la eliminatoria contra el PSG, contra el Chelsea y contra el City. Que se supone que debe estar pensando el aficionado medio? Que el Madrid juega bien al fútbol? Que da lecciones tácticas?



Toda Europa (y buena parte del resto del mundo) ha visto unos equipos que presumían de ser mucho y ante el Madrid no han podido aguantar la presión. Lo de jugar bien también es eso, aparte de que los goles que el equipo les ha metido a esos han demostrado compenetración y calidad.



Dave Bowman dijo:


> Es que esta no sería ni la primera, ni la segunda, ni la tercera vez que el Madrid gana una Champions sin ser, ni de lejos, el mejor equipo de Europa. Basicamente lo mismito que estamos viendo todos este año.



Mientes más que hablas. El Madrid está aburrido de eliminar equipos de todos los países y categorías. La tienes bien adentro. Jódete.


----------



## ironpipo (18 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo no tengo claro que eso nos beneficie. Ellos vendrán con una tensión competitiva bestial, y nosotros con más de tres semanas sin exigir al cuerpo lo máximo.



No pasa nada coñe
Nosotros empezamos a jugar enserio a partir del minuto 89, para ese entonces ellos ya estarán fundidos... 
Coñas aparte la sacada de polla más brutal sería ganar la copa remontando también sobre la bocina


----------



## Rotto2 (18 May 2022)

Amegos tiene toda la pinta de que el nigga se queda en París bañándose en monedas de oro. 

¿Qué hacer entonces con tanta pasta, a quien ficharemos? Borja Mayoral, Morata, Immobile y su mujer buenorra con tetazas... 

En algo habrá que gastar la fortuna ahorrada.


----------



## antoniussss (18 May 2022)

El futbol profesional desde hace más de una década es una profesión casi de juegos olimpicos e implica entrenar, entrenar, entrenar todos los días, renunciar a placeres normales de la "Plebe" aún teniendo en tu cuenta bancaria 50-100 millones de euros......... y eso es muy duro.

El madrid ha remontado partidos increibles en muchas copas de Europa tras fallos "Calamitosos" para rematarnos de delanteros supuestamente "TOPS", Lewandoskys...etc

Y básicamente NO es suerte, es un trabajo incesable, un trabajo psicologico, un trabajo físico y mental continuo y permanentemente y si no lo haces, no la metes en el momento decisivo y palmas.

El Madrid es lo que es, porque tiene unos señores muy buenos, seguramente psiquiatras, analizando jugadores "supuestamente" tops de 18-20-22 años y diciendo que por muy buenos que parezcan, en breves con sus millonetis en el banco, van a dejar ese esfuerzo continuo y no van a estar en condiciones como el supuesto gran Lewandowsky de meter lo que es imposible fallar.


No es casualidad que el Madrid no fichara a Neymar, fiestero, mala vida, que al final año tras años va a mucho menos y no es DECISIVO y su equipo ni el no ganan NADA, ni es casualidad que sí fichara al negricius, un tio humilde, vida muy familiar con su novia de toda la vida, centrado, y que trabajo tras trabajo, se convierte en TOP y mete las que tiene que meter, cuando las tiene que meter.


el 99% de los futbolistas profesionales son Jesés de la vida, pillan unos millones siendo unos chavales y van cabras locas, dejando hijos a la primera jenny de turno, y luego movidas y "vida insana", cuestión puramente NORMAL, tu con 1 millon de euros en el banco le dan por culo a todo y no vas a estar machacandote diariamente, ya ni te cuento con 10-20-30-50.

Lo paranormal son jugadorazos historicos como Cristiano o Messi, que encima, cuando tras muchas décadas de juego en sus equipos, cuando quieren "jubilarse", hacen teatrillo con la directiva (o a peticion de ellos) de que quieren mas pasta y se van a jubilarse y a rascarsela a otro equipo (No como Marcelo y compañía)


Lo de Kaka y Hazard son "jubilaciones" que nos hemos zampado, y todas vienen con la excusa de una "lesión anterior", pero realmente es como cristiano y messi, salir de sus equipos donde lo han dado todo, a jubilarse y rascarsela, algun transfondo tiene que haber turbio de intercambio de favores para que se haya fichado tal basura desde minuto 1.



Por todo esto, esto no es el FIFA, de ficho a todo el que parece bueno, porque te van a cascar prejubilaciones echando ostias, o en menos de 1 año, la mala vida o no trabajar dia si y dia tambien (Neymar)


Haced una lista de jugadores fichados por el Madrid que los hayan largado y luego hayan sido Tops, ni se me ocurre ni uno, y eso tampoco es casualidad.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Ya estaría. La culpa de estas cosas las tienen los clubes-estado de mierda y su riego de millones no generado que han reventado los precios del mercado. Lo de fichajes libres con primas de fichaje millonarias va a ser ley desde ahora. Los jugadores han visto que pueden sacar de ella lo que su club sacaría en un traspaso o casi. Triste noticia para el fútbol, pero es lo que va a tocar.




En realidad este tipo de operaciones empobrece el fútbol a nivel global, no es lo mismo dar esa cantidad a otro equipo para que se generen movimientos en el mercado que a un futbolista que no va a generar nada.

Pero para que queremos darle dinero al PSG?.
O al Chelsea por rudiger?
Para nada, el Madrid debe salir adelante y si este es el camino pues que así sea, la FIFA y UEFA que se dediquen a vender el fútbol a media Arabia y a celebrar mundiales amañados por allí tambien.

Ningún equipo del mundo podría rechazar 200 kilos sabiendo que Av a perder al futbolista al año siguiente, ninguno, por el fair play financiero entre otras cosas, y nadie a dicho absolutamente nada, dinero que volvería a hacer competitivo a una entidad como el Barcelona por ejemplo el PSG se la bufa, alucinante.


----------



## xilebo (18 May 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (18 May 2022)

Si Mbappé decide quedarse con los billetes qataríes será el rídiculo más grande de la prensa en muchos años.


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 May 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> El futbol profesional desde hace más de una década es una profesión casi de juegos olimpicos e implica entrenar, entrenar, entrenar todos los días, renunciar a placeres normales de la "Plebe" aún teniendo en tu cuenta bancaria 50-100 millones de euros......... y eso es muy duro.
> 
> El madrid ha remontado partidos increibles en muchas copas de Europa tras fallos "Calamitosos" para rematarnos de delanteros supuestamente "TOPS", Lewandoskys...etc
> 
> ...



Yuni GAlafat y el equipo que tenga están haciendo eso, se fijan mucho en el entorno con el tema d elos jóvenes, no siempre acertarás, hay cosas que no se pueden evitar si el jugador cambia, pero de principio ya te quitas jugadores qeu no tienen la cabeza muy allá, que con 26 años parecen abuelos.
Algunos no se acuerdan de otro gran fichajes de hace muchos años, un tal Prosinecki, eso si que fué otra cagada.


----------



## DRIDMA (18 May 2022)

Coutinho, Griezman y Dembelé....


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 May 2022)

PUes no lo entiendo, pagaron 135 por temporada a un supuesto mejor jugador del mundo con el que recibías goleadas por Europa.


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 May 2022)




----------



## Rotto2 (18 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Dios que feos son dan un susto al miedo los moroniggers. Esa portada se la pueden comer con patatas si no viene el gilipollas este de los mensajitos secretos. Qué asco da.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 May 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (18 May 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Haced una lista de jugadores fichados por el Madrid que los hayan largado y luego hayan sido Tops, ni se me ocurre ni uno, y eso tampoco es casualidad.



En general tienes razón, pero la pregunta me mola así que la contesto.

Así a bote pronto, Robben, Makelele, Di Maria.

Y si te quieres ir un poco más atrás, Luis Enrique, Cambiasso o Seedorf.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> En general tienes razón, pero la pregunta me mola así que la contesto.
> 
> Así a bote pronto, Robben, Makelele, Di Maria.
> 
> Y si te quieres ir un poco más atrás, Luis Enrique, Cambiasso o Seedorf.



Samuel Etoo y Juan Mata para mi son dos ejemplos claros. Juan Mata para mi fue especialmente sangrante porque era un joven que por proyeccion, por epoca (no habia nadie en el primer equipo con calidad en su puesto) y por valores debio ser uno de los iconos del Madrid. El caso Etoo fue una prueba de que el vestuario blanco estaba secuestrado por Baul y su banda. Ya recordamos todos en lo que desemboco....

de todos los anteriores, salvo luis enrique y robben el resto dieron lo mejor en el Madrid. seedorf aunque gano una champions despues ya estaba bastante dado a la briba.
otros jugadores que hicieron una carrera medianamente decente tras la marcha del madrid, se me ocurre geremi, se me ocurre ivan campo en inglaterra, se me ocurre victor sanchez del amo en el depor, se me ocurre el pancetas cassano que fue dejar el madrid y espabilar, me suena jose callejon, pepe en el oporto, juan mata que no habia sitio para el en el primer equipo y se fue del castilla sin oferta de renovacion porque le quitaba el puesto al hijo de Michel...


----------



## Rotto2 (18 May 2022)

Sneijder casi balón de oro también.


----------



## Rotto2 (18 May 2022)

Pero todos estuvieron bien vendidos ojo. Se les sustituyó por otros mejores.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 May 2022)

Pues está todo dicho.

La defensa del año que viene es bastante buena, hay tres centrales de mucho nivel, uno de ellos puede jugar tanto de lateral por mendy como de centrocampista, y creo que eso es por lo que se ha fichado al Rogelio.
El punto más flojo será la banda derecha que Carvajal ya no está a su nivel y el cinco veces ganador del balón de oro vater para desgracia nuestra seguirá jugando.

La delantera también, Benzema, vinicius, mbappe, de suplente Rodrigo y lo mismo al seboso belga le da por jugar y todo.


El centro del campo ofrece más dudas, Modric debe jugar si o sí por su talento, al menos mientras le aguante el físico, camavinga por kroos está claro que es el relevo y debe producirse ya, luego tenemos la duda de Casimiro, que Valverde no puede jugar en su puesto así que algo ficharan, puede que estiren un año más asi, a saber.

La configuración puede ser variada, Rodrygo en su posición natural que es la izquierda se antoja suplente de vini o mbappe y Valverde está claro que entraría por la derecha en los partidos más físicos.

Benzema puede que dure dos años más, Modric uno más, Casimiro está en declive y kroos es un ex futbolista, todos estos el año que viene se moverán con seguridad.

Las salidas que ya sabemos, Isco que es alucinante que haya preferido ser un doritero seboso a explotar su talento, Marcelo que lleva 4 años retirado y no sabemos porque le dio el bajón tan joven, bale que es un expediente x, mariano, la estrella total que se niega a ir al rayo cedido, Ceballos pichichi que se niega a jugar la Copa del rey, ausencio el killer que si o si le van a dar boleto, jovic bota de oro que nadie sabe porque se pagaron 60 millones por el y la gran duda...él seboso belga, que a gastado el 60% del tiempo firmado en su contrato en meterse hamburguesas, ya solo por edad nunca volverá a jugar al nivel de Inglaterra, que además nunca fue un nivel espectacular.

Todos estos se los podemos ofrecer al Arsenal por 40 millones la pieza, ellos son mucho de comprar nuestras miersas.


----------



## xilebo (18 May 2022)

*Lunin: entre dos decisiones*

Acaba contrato en 2024 y debe decidir qué quiere hacer con su carrera: seguir en el *Madrid* y ser suplente, o salir en busca de minutos. Ha demostrado valer.


----------



## Rotto2 (18 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Lunin: entre dos decisiones*
> 
> Acaba contrato en 2024 y debe decidir qué quiere hacer con su carrera: seguir en el *Madrid* y ser suplente, o salir en busca de minutos. Ha demostrado valer.



Pues no debería dejarlo ir el Madrid, parece buenísimo. Difícil situación cuando a Courtois le quedan muchos años.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Samuel Etoo y Juan Mata para mi son dos ejemplos claros. Juan Mata para mi fue especialmente sangrante porque era un joven que por proyeccion, por epoca (no habia nadie en el primer equipo con calidad en su puesto) y por valores debio ser uno de los iconos del Madrid. El caso Etoo fue una prueba de que el vestuario blanco estaba secuestrado por Baul y su banda. Ya recordamos todos en lo que desemboco....
> 
> de todos los anteriores, salvo luis enrique y robben el resto dieron lo mejor en el Madrid. seedorf aunque gano una champions despues ya estaba bastante dado a la briba.
> otros jugadores que hicieron una carrera medianamente decente tras la marcha del madrid, se me ocurre geremi, se me ocurre ivan campo en inglaterra, se me ocurre victor sanchez del amo en el depor, se me ocurre el pancetas cassano que fue dejar el madrid y espabilar, me suena jose callejon, pepe en el oporto, juan mata que no habia sitio para el en el primer equipo y se fue del castilla sin oferta de renovacion porque le quitaba el puesto al hijo de Michel...




De todos los que as dicho, top solo hay dos, Robben que se vendió para sacar pasta por el desembolso de cristiano, tengo grabado en la cabeza un partido en el Bernabéu con CR7 en una banda y Robben en otra...alucinante.

Y el segundo es sedoorf, que tenía un nivel bestial, el resto unos minundis, mata no ha sido titular por mucho tiempo en ningún equipo de la premier nunca.

Eto'o si es una animalada que saliera del Madrid para que Raúl pudiera arrastrarse unos años mas, pero el bajón de eto'o sucedió rápido recordemos.

Víctor Sánchez fue más regular en el Depor, pero tenía nivel para eso, para el Depor.

Cassano tenía talento pero era doritero y en aquel Madrid no había espacio para el, faltaba un italiano para vender camisetas en Italia y a falta de toti se ficho a este.

El geremi es uno de los peores futbolistas que he visto en el Madrid, y te aseguro que he visto muchos, demencial que ese tío llegará a profesional.

Iván campo si seguías la premier tuvo un año muy bueno y después volvió a sus cosas esas de intentar hacer bicicletas en defensa y tal.

Callejón es un paquetazo de mucho cuidado.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (18 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Seedorf aunque gano una champions despues ya estaba bastante dado a la briba.



Tío, Seedorf jugó 10 años en el Milan, 3 finales de Champions (ganó 2), titular indiscutible durante 9 de esas temporadas, y parte de uno de esos centros del campo que se recita de carrerilla: Pirlo-Gattuso-Seedorf-Kaká.

Otra cosa fue que lo vendiéramos porque no había cash para los gastos corrientes. Pero Seedorf fue muy top durante muchos años fuera del Madrid.


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> En general tienes razón, pero la pregunta me mola así que la contesto.
> 
> Así a bote pronto, Robben, Makelele, Di Maria.
> 
> Y si te quieres ir un poco más atrás, Luis Enrique, Cambiasso o Seedorf.



¿Los largaron o se largaron? Que yo recuerde Di Maria por ejemplo se fué porque quiso, tenía contrato. El madrid nunca cierra puertas a jugadores.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (18 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿Los largaron o se largaron? Que yo recuerde Di Maria por ejemplo se fué porque quiso, tenía contrato. El madrid nunca cierra puertas a jugadores.



Tampoco nos hagamos trampas al solitario, como dices Di Maria tenía contrato y si se fue no solo es porque quiso irse, sino también porque el Madrid pensó que más valían 75 millones en el banco que Di María en el campo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Tampoco nos hagamos trampas al solitario, como dices Di Maria tenía contrato y si se fue no solo es porque quiso irse, sino también porque el Madrid pensó que más valían 75 millones en el banco que Di María en el campo.



Di María no tenía sitio en el equipo con aquella plantilla con jugadores como James o el mismo de suplente, se tocó los huevos y su Charo comenzó a Twittear y le dieron boleto.
Makelele se vendió por dinero.
James por dinero.
Seedorf por dinero.
Robben por dinero.
Ozil por dinero.
Cristiano por edad y dinero.

En general Florencio suele vender bien.


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Tampoco nos hagamos trampas al solitario, como dices Di Maria tenía contrato y si se fue no solo es porque quiso irse, sino también porque el Madrid pensó que más valían 75 millones en el banco que Di María en el campo.



Exacto, pero se fué porque quiso, mira los casos Bale, Mariano, etc.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Tío, Seedorf jugó 10 años en el Milan, 3 finales de Champions (ganó 2), titular indiscutible durante 9 de esas temporadas, y parte de uno de esos centros del campo que se recita de carrerilla: Pirlo-Gattuso-Seedorf-Kaká.
> 
> Otra cosa fue que lo vendiéramos porque no había cash para los gastos corrientes. Pero Seedorf fue muy top durante muchos años fuera del Madrid.



En Milan no digo que no pero aqui fue un perro que no corria.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> De todos los que as dicho, top solo hay dos, Robben que se vendió para sacar pasta por el desembolso de cristiano, tengo grabado en la cabeza un partido en el Bernabéu con CR7 en una banda y Robben en otra...alucinante.
> 
> Y el segundo es sedoorf, que tenía un nivel bestial, el resto unos minundis, mata no ha sido titular por mucho tiempo en ningún equipo de la premier nunca.
> 
> ...



No creo que Juan Mata llegase a Balon de Oro, pero Alvaro Arbeloa tampoco y fue muy util al club. Mata puso ser algo parecido a Rodrygo ahora. Desde luego mejor que Drenthe lo hubiera heco yo creo, o mejor que el hijo de Michel , que creo que ni debuto...

Geremi...Geremi tenia una escasa calidad, no hay duda, pero era el predecesor de esos Pogba que tanto adoran ahora. La prueba esta en que en una liga que pese al markrting en calidad estaba por debajo de la española a primeros de siglo (la premier) tenia su sitio. Era un cacho carne? Sin duda, pero con sangre, para muchas ocasioneslopreferiria antes que a Odegaard.

Ivan Campo....me he venido arriba lo admito...

Callejon paquete? Bueno , todo depende xon quien lo compares, desde luego para un aspirante a ganar la champions se queda corto...para un uefa top o eqyipo champions sin grandes aspiraciones da de largo. En Napoles lo apreciaban....

Etoo...esta todo dicho de Etoo, el Bernabeu aplaudiendole dos veces una humillando al Madrid en el Mallorca y otra (o fueron dos?) humillando con la samarreta cule...

Sewdorf due un perro en Madrid. Tras la septima como el resto de la banda de Baul fue un perro queno corria y bo noa engañemos, tecnica tenia pero era el negro del 11, estaba ahi pa correr junto con makelele cuando llego. Pero Clarencio iba de artista, puerta...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 May 2022)

Esta mañana me he comprado en el corte inglés la camiseta del Madrid. La de esta temporada. La nueva no me gusta. El cuello de polo en una camiseta de fútbol no queda bien.

Les dije el nombre y el número que quería que me pusieran en la camiseta.

En unos siete días me llaman para ponerlo.

Hay sorpresa. Ya pondré fotos.

Es un mito de la historia moderna de este equipo.


----------



## JimTonic (18 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Esta mañana me he comprado en el corte inglés la camiseta del Madrid. La de esta temporada. La nueva no me gusta. El cuello de polo en una camiseta de fútbol no queda bien.
> 
> Les dije el nombre y el número que quería que me pusieran en la camiseta.
> 
> ...



evidentemente el 16 de Tomas Gravensen o el de Woodgate


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (18 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> No jodamos hombre, comparar a Mbappé con Hazard... este último es el típico vago que mientras ha sido joven pues ni tan mal, pero ha sido acercarse a los 30 y si tienes unos hábitos de mierda, no te cuidas y vives el fútbol como si fueras un funcionario de ventanilla, pues vienen los lloros. El día que vino con 8 kg de más tendrían que haberle rescindido ipso facto.
> 
> El fail de Florencio fue pagar esa pasta por un tío al que le quedaba un año para salir libre, solo porque a Zidane le salió del cipote.



Hasta "ni tan mal" he leído.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (18 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Ausencio ha hecho un vídeo ultracursi en el que se ve como pide matrimonio a su novia. Es lo más moñas que he visto desde que Morata se casó en Venecia y llegó en lancha a la Iglesia. Hay que venderle o regalarle ya.



Me temo que nadie lo quiera.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> No creo que Juan Mata llegase a Balon de Oro, pero Alvaro Arbeloa tampoco y fue muy util al club. Mata puso ser algo parecido a Rodrygo ahora. Desde luego mejor que Drenthe lo hubiera heco yo creo, o mejor que el hijo de Michel , que creo que ni debuto...
> 
> Geremi...Geremi tenia una escasa calidad, no hay duda, pero era el predecesor de esos Pogba que tanto adoran ahora. La prueba esta en que en una liga que pese al markrting en calidad estaba por debajo de la española a primeros de siglo (la premier) tenia su sitio. Era un cacho carne? Sin duda, pero con sangre, para muchas ocasioneslopreferiria antes que a Odegaard.
> 
> ...



El tema no es que mata llegue o no a balón de oro, es ir es un jugador comparsa de banquillo en un grande, nada más.

Argelia era titular en el Madrid porque en ciertas demarcaciones (defensas, centrocampistas defensivos) puedes suplir el talento con huevos, pero un extremo me temo que no.
Drenthe era lateral izquierdo, y técnicamente muy superior a mata, otra cosa es que fuera monguer.

Sedoor es el futbolista holandés con más talento de los últimos 30 años, con esa clase solo veo a Dennis berkhamp.
Te cagas el centro del campo del Madrid con redondo que parecía más un laudrup en técnica que un centro defensivo y este.


El geremias es indiscutible que se lo colamos al Chelsea y que allí siguio haciendo de las suyas.

Lo de Iván campo no es que te hayas venido arriba es un vergüenza que te ha dejado marca para siempre en este foro


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 May 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> evidentemente el 16 de Tomas Gravensen o el de Woodgate




Esos son mitos del Madrid?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Esta mañana me he comprado en el corte inglés la camiseta del Madrid. La de esta temporada. La nueva no me gusta. El cuello de polo en una camiseta de fútbol no queda bien.
> 
> Les dije el nombre y el número que quería que me pusieran en la camiseta.
> 
> ...




Prosinecki?


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (18 May 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Si Mbappé decide quedarse con los billetes qataríes será el rídiculo más grande de la prensa en muchos años.



Nuestra prensa ya no tiene sentido del ridículo.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Prosinecki?




Ya pondré foto.

Me dijeron que tardaban una semana. Espero tenerla pata la final.


----------



## xilebo (18 May 2022)

*La eterna espera*


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *La eterna espera*



Creo que a los cules les queda algo mas de espera...


----------



## Dave Bowman (18 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Toda Europa (y buena parte del resto del mundo) ha visto unos equipos que presumían de ser mucho y ante el Madrid no han podido aguantar la presión. Lo de jugar bien también es eso, aparte de que los goles que el equipo les ha metido a esos han demostrado compenetración y calidad.
> 
> 
> 
> Mientes más que hablas. El Madrid está aburrido de eliminar equipos de todos los países y categorías. La tienes bien adentro. Jódete.



Me temo que soy más joven que tú y me temo que el fútbol "me jode" menos que a ti. Así que me parece que quien "se jode" es la gente q te rodea. Y eso q posiblemente juegue y lo entienda bastante mejor que tú.

Por otra parte, no esperaba menos. Si habeis sido capaces de incluso defender lo de salir a jugar al contragolpe con Mourinho contra equipos a los que quintuplicabais en patrimonio, no se hace raro que ahora digais que lo que hace el Madrid es jugar bien. Cuando cualquiera que vea los partidos se da cuenta. Que entiendo que no vayais a tirar piedras contra vuestro propio tejado, pero hombre, un poquito de amor propio.

Compenetración y calidad es precisamente lo que se ve a otros equipos. Al Madrid si quieres lo del espiritu del tal Juanito, poco más. Y es así desde hace muchos años. No te engañes.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 May 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Me temo que soy más joven que tú y me temo que el fútbol "me jode" menos que a ti. Así que me parece que quien "se jode" es la gente q te rodea. Y eso q posiblemente juegue y lo entienda bastante mejor que tú.
> 
> Por otra parte, no esperaba menos. Si habeis sido capaces de incluso defender lo de salir a jugar al contragolpe con Mourinho contra equipos a los que quintuplicabais en patrimonio, no se hace raro que ahora digais que lo que hace el Madrid es jugar bien. Cuando cualquiera que vea los partidos se da cuenta. Que entiendo que no vayais a tirar piedras contra vuestro propio tejado, pero hombre, un poquito de amor propio.
> 
> Compenetración y calidad es precisamente lo que se ve a otros equipos. Al Madrid si quieres lo del espiritu del tal Juanito, poco más. Y es así desde hace muchos años. No te engañes.



De tus palabras deduzco que jugar al contragolpe es algo opuesto a jugar bien, o algo que dena ser patrimonio exclusivo de clubes con poco presupuesto y encualquier caso, algo motivo de desprestigio ...

Me alegra no compartir esa vision del futbol.


----------



## The Replicant (18 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Creo que a los cules les queda algo mas de espera...



Los culerdos ya le estan poniendo una vela a San Kloop para que gane el Liverpool

Si no es asi puede haber suicidios culerdos en masa

taluecs


----------



## Dave Bowman (18 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> De tus palabras deduzco que jugar al contragolpe es algo opuesto a jugar bien, o algo que dena ser patrimonio exclusivo de clubes con poco presupuesto y encualquier caso, algo motivo de desprestigio ...
> 
> Me alegra no compartir esa vision del futbol.



Hombre, el contragolpe, el catennacio, siempre han sido estilos de fútbol más "indignos" que plantear los partidos queriendo ser tú el que manda.

Es tan sencillo como eso.

Un equipo sin nivel competitivo, un recien ascendido, cuando no tienen poder para someter al rival queda eso, atrincherarse en tu campo, comprimir al rival y luego buscar tu gol pegando "melonazos parriba".

Que oye, que lo haga el Logroñes en los 90 me tiene toda la lógica y sentido del mundo. Que lo haga el Real Madrid, o el Barça, o el Bayern o equipos con posibilidades infinitas de fichar, entrenar, etc, pues por decirlo rápido, suena ridiculo, si.

Si no lo quereis ver es vuestro problema, pero cualquiera que haya jugado al fútbol en el equipo de su barrio es consciente de conceptos tan sencillos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Di María no tenía sitio en el equipo con aquella plantilla con jugadores como James o el mismo de suplente, se tocó los huevos y su Charo comenzó a Twittear y le dieron boleto.
> Makelele se vendió por dinero.
> James por dinero.
> Seedorf por dinero.
> ...



paso de entrar en discusiones sobre la prehistoria del madrid

pero decir rapidamente que 

james estaba mas en discotecas y fiestas que en el madrid , o sea el hizo por irse , neymar un aprendiz a su lado , y ante eso el madrid hizo bien en vender a esa cosa

en cuanto a cristiano.... fue tan miserable que anunció que se queria ir en plena celebracion en el campo tras ganar la copa de europa : se fue porque el narcisista homosexual queria cobrar una millonada a lo missing o mas , y claro ante eso el madrid le dijo bye bye , pero fue el homosexual el que se quiso ir al plantear un chantaje


----------



## 11kjuan (18 May 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Hombre, el contragolpe, el catennacio, siempre han sido estilos de fútbol más "indignos" que plantear los partidos queriendo ser tú el que manda.
> 
> Es tan sencillo como eso.
> 
> ...



El contragolpe indigno ?

Pero cuánto daño ha hecho el Tiki Taka en este país.

Indigno es dar patadas lo demás es jugar al fútbol, ya sea dando 50 pases o dando uno


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Esta mañana me he comprado en el corte inglés la camiseta del Madrid. La de esta temporada. La nueva no me gusta. El cuello de polo en una camiseta de fútbol no queda bien.
> 
> Les dije el nombre y el número que quería que me pusieran en la camiseta.
> 
> ...




vas a poner en la espalda "
*P'tit Quinquin *" ???


----------



## Dave Bowman (18 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> El contragolpe indigno ?
> 
> Pero cuánto daño ha hecho el Tiki Taka en este país.
> 
> Indigno es dar patadas lo demás es jugar al fútbol, ya sea dando 50 pases o dando uno



Indigno pq no exige esfuerzos en la creación de juego, tu táctica poco tiene de funcionalidad para ser mejor q el rival y dominarle.

El Catenaccio es de antes del Tiki Taka y solo intenta recordar portadas de la prensa de cuando jugabamos contra Italia en los 90 y como se criticaba esa forma de salir a jugar.

Sobre todo si tienes plantillas multimillonarias fichadas casi casi a la carta, campos de entrenamiento y estadio 5 estrellas, cantera a nivel mundial...pues que quieres que te diga, aunque sea por orgullo, pues no salgas a colgarte debajo del larguero, que seguro q tienes más medios que el rival para ofrecer un espectaculo mejor. 

Aunque solo sea por amor propio al estar cobrando a tus aficionados 1,500€ de abono


----------



## 11kjuan (18 May 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Indigno pq no exige esfuerzos en la creación de juego, tu táctica poco tiene de funcionalidad para ser mejor q el rival y dominarle.
> 
> El Catenaccio es de antes del Tiki Taka y solo intenta recordar portadas de la prensa de cuando jugabamos contra Italia en los 90 y como se criticaba esa forma de salir a jugar.
> 
> ...



Cuando El Madrid "se ha colgado del larguero" ?

Y por favor no me digas que con Mourinho, que había muchos partidos que Madrid goleaba.

De hecho la liga que gana Mourinho es de las más goleadora, sino la más, de toda la historia del Real Madrid.

Insisto, hay mil formas de ganar partidos, no solo dando y dando pases.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 May 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Hombre, el contragolpe, el catennacio, siempre han sido estilos de fútbol más "indignos" que plantear los partidos queriendo ser tú el que manda.
> 
> Es tan sencillo como eso.
> 
> ...



El hecho de que lo llames indigno y de que creas que ganar jugando al contragolpe se reduce a dar melonazos dice mucho de tu vision del futbol. 

Me has recordado a Guardiola en la rueda de prensa en la ultima eliminacion. En sus alabras desprendia infravaloracion y cierto mal perder.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 May 2022)

Por lo visto estan encantados en Londres con "Martinxo"









Odegaard vuelve a patinar


Desaparecido ante el Newcastle y el Tottenham, su bajón en el peor momento ha sido clave para que la Champions se le escape al Arsenal.




as.com


----------



## Dave Bowman (18 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> El hecho de que lo llames indigno y de que creas que ganar jugando al contragolpe se reduce a dar melonazos dice mucho de tu vision del futbol.
> 
> Me has recordado a Guardiola en la rueda de prensa en la ultima eliminacion. En sus alabras desprendia infravaloracion y cierto mal perder.



Tienes razón. Es todo mal perder. Solo tengo que ver al resto de equipos de Europa y España como "alaban" el juego del Madrid.

Lo de todo el mundo diciendo "no tiene explicación" a todas las rondas que habéis ido pasando, y sobre todo por como las habéis ido pasando, demuestra que el Madrid es una apisonadora

Pero son cosas de Guardiola y los culés, que tienen muy mal perder. Aunque en realidad no os admire nadie más allá de lo del espíritu del tal Juanito


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (18 May 2022)

Dicen las malas lenguas que Mbappe quiere 50 limpios, como por lo visto estaria dispuesto a ofrecerle el Emir. No se si habra algo de cierto o no, pero de todos modos, debo decir que estoy hasta los cojones del culebron Mbappe. A dia de hoy, podriamos ya tener firmado a Haaland por menos de 25 netos.


----------



## JimTonic (18 May 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Me temo que soy más joven que tú y me temo que el fútbol "me jode" menos que a ti. Así que me parece que quien "se jode" es la gente q te rodea. Y eso q posiblemente juegue y lo entienda bastante mejor que tú.
> 
> Por otra parte, no esperaba menos. Si habeis sido capaces de incluso defender lo de salir a jugar al contragolpe con Mourinho contra equipos a los que quintuplicabais en patrimonio, no se hace raro que ahora digais que lo que hace el Madrid es jugar bien. Cuando cualquiera que vea los partidos se da cuenta. Que entiendo que no vayais a tirar piedras contra vuestro propio tejado, pero hombre, un poquito de amor propio.
> 
> Compenetración y calidad es precisamente lo que se ve a otros equipos. Al Madrid si quieres lo del espiritu del tal Juanito, poco más. Y es así desde hace muchos años. No te engañes.




no te das cuenta que lo unico que haces es halagar al madrid, eres necio incluso para insultar


----------



## Paobas (18 May 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Tienes razón. Es todo mal perder. Solo tengo que ver al resto de equipos de Europa y España como "alaban" el juego del Madrid.
> 
> Lo de todo el mundo diciendo "no tiene explicación" a todas las rondas que habéis ido pasando, y sobre todo por como las habéis ido pasando, demuestra que el Madrid es una apisonadora
> 
> Pero son cosas de Guardiola y los culés, que tienen muy mal perder. Aunque en realidad no os admire nadie más allá de lo del espíritu del tal Juanito



Claro, tío. Es imperdonable que el Madrid haya eliminado a tres superequipos sin un global de 12-0 cada eliminatoria, 80% de posesión y 30 ocasiones claras por partido. Imperdonable y humillante


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 May 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Tienes razón. Es todo mal perder. Solo tengo que ver al resto de equipos de Europa y España como "alaban" el juego del Madrid.
> 
> Lo de todo el mundo diciendo "no tiene explicación" a todas las rondas que habéis ido pasando, y sobre todo por como las habéis ido pasando, demuestra que el Madrid es una apisonadora
> 
> Pero son cosas de Guardiola y los culés, que tienen muy mal perder. Aunque en realidad no os admire nadie más allá de lo del espíritu del tal Juanito



No confundamos por favor. Que puntualmente 1,2 o X eliminatorias se hayan resuelto en pocas acciones puntuales es una cosa. Pero que se generalice menospreciando en general el futbol de conteagolpe yo no lo comparto.


----------



## Paobas (18 May 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Indigno pq no exige esfuerzos en la creación de juego, tu táctica poco tiene de funcionalidad para ser mejor q el rival y dominarle.
> 
> El Catenaccio es de antes del Tiki Taka y solo intenta recordar portadas de la prensa de cuando jugabamos contra Italia en los 90 y como se criticaba esa forma de salir a jugar.
> 
> ...



Te equivocas por mucho. Jugar al contragolpe no es sencillo. Evidentemente, tienes que tener la capacidad táctica y de aguante a un rival que te esté hostigando en todo momento y, asimismo, ser capaz de montar tácticamente esos contragolpes para ejecutarlos bien. La virtud, en fútbol, no es proponer todos los días lo mismo los 90' del partido, sino ser capaz de adaptarse a lo que pida el partido para sobrevivir, ganarlo bien o sacarlo adelante como sea. Tu amado Pep (adalid del fútbol único) a veces busca lo contrario a proponer cuando tiene el balón. Lo que busca es defenderse con él, sobarlo y que pase el tiempo dando pases sin riesgo para no sufrir contraataques letales. También, tu Xavineta se dedica a veces a colgar balones al área. Todo es cuestión del momento, los jugadores disponibles y el rival. Y el Madrid, digas lo que digas, este año ha utilizado todos los registros, todos, a lo largo de la temporada. Desde el catenaccio y aguantar hasta el acoso al rival con un 80% de balón.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 May 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Tienes razón. Es todo mal perder. Solo tengo que ver al resto de equipos de Europa y España como "alaban" el juego del Madrid.
> 
> Lo de todo el mundo diciendo "no tiene explicación" a todas las rondas que habéis ido pasando, y sobre todo por como las habéis ido pasando, demuestra que el Madrid es una apisonadora
> 
> Pero son cosas de Guardiola y los culés, que tienen muy mal perder. Aunque en realidad no os admire nadie más allá de lo del espíritu del tal Juanito




estas tan lejos de la realidad como lleno de bilis
disfruta


----------



## Paobas (18 May 2022)

Una pregunta a los foreros:
Qué tal son Antonio Blanco y Miguel Gutiérrez? Sí, esos que jugaron algo a principios de temporada y desde entonces han desaparecido del mapa. Tienen nivel para ser parte de la plantilla del Madrid?


----------



## petro6 (18 May 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Tienes razón. Es todo mal perder. Solo tengo que ver al resto de equipos de Europa y España como "alaban" el juego del Madrid.
> 
> Lo de todo el mundo diciendo "no tiene explicación" a todas las rondas que habéis ido pasando, y sobre todo por como las habéis ido pasando, demuestra que el Madrid es una apisonadora
> 
> Pero son cosas de Guardiola y los culés, que tienen muy mal perder. Aunque en realidad no os admire nadie más allá de lo del espíritu del tal Juanito



Colega, o eres un troll o no tienes ni puta idea de fúrbo.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (18 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Dicen las malas lenguas que Mbappe quiere 50 limpios, como por lo visto estaria dispuesto a ofrecerle el Emir. No se si habra algo de cierto o no, pero de todos modos, debo decir que estoy hasta los cojones del culebron Mbappe. A dia de hoy, podriamos ya tener firmado a Haaland por menos de 25 netos.



Como dice la canción: cree la mitad de lo que veas, y nada de lo que oigas...

Sólo con que la mitad de la mitad de lo que se dice fuese cierto, sería para mandar a la tortuga atpc. 
Por ejemplo: 
-Que para quedarse en el QSG exige la salida de ciertos jugadores, de Leonardo, etc. 
-Que quiere todos los derechos de imagen para él.

Sólo con que eso fuese cierto ya no lo contrataba para mi equipo. Pero ni loco, vamos. ¿Quién se ha creído que es?

Pero claro, como dije al principio, de todo lo que se diga nosotros no tenemos ni idea si es cierto o son como casi siempre invenciones. Así que vamos a esperar tranquilamente, a ver qué pasa.

Aquí lo importante es la final del día 28. ESO es lo de verdad importante. De algunos sectores igual le quieren quitar importancia, pero no cuela. Al menos no debería. Anda que no hay equipos que suspiran por ganar la copa linda y deseada, y no la han olido todavía.


----------



## xilebo (18 May 2022)

*Solo servirá como una motivación más para el francés*


----------



## HDR (18 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Una pregunta a los foreros:
> Qué tal son Antonio Blanco y Miguel Gutiérrez? Sí, esos que jugaron algo a principios de temporada y desde entonces han desaparecido del mapa. Tienen nivel para ser parte de la plantilla del Madrid?



El primero no sé, el segundo empezó a jugar pero ha tenido una enfermedad que parece ser grave y ha estado mal durante meses, hasta hace muy poco. Quizás lo veamos la próxima temporada.




Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Dicen las malas lenguas que Mbappe quiere 50 limpios, como por lo visto estaria dispuesto a ofrecerle el Emir. No se si habra algo de cierto o no, pero de todos modos, debo decir que estoy hasta los cojones del culebron Mbappe. A dia de hoy, podriamos ya tener firmado a Haaland por menos de 25 netos.



Cuando Mbappé tenga 40 años y se retire, no echará de menos los 20 o 30 millones de diferencia entre los contratos ofrecidos por el Madrid y el PSG respectivamente. No los va a notar.

En cambio, sí echará de menos no haber jugado en el Real Madrid. Se arrepentirá cada día hasta que muera.

Él verá qué hace pero, sea como sea, el culebrón se termina aquí, por suerte. Si no viene, el madridismo le va a poner la cruz y no va a querer saber nada más.


----------



## Mecanosfera (18 May 2022)

Los periodistas deportivos están perdidísimos si piensan que, a 90 minutos de poder ganar otra copa de Europa, la llegada de Mbappe nos importa lo más mínimo.
Es todo tan ridículo que hasta molaría ganar la 14 y que Mbappe no viniese, para poder mandarle un descomunal corte de mangas a todo el faranduleo que está viviendo de prolongar absurdamente el anime.


----------



## Paobas (18 May 2022)

HDR dijo:


> El primero no sé, el segundo empezó a jugar pero ha tenido una enfermedad que parece ser grave y ha estado mal durante meses, hasta hace muy poco. Quizás lo veamos la próxima temporada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tranquilo, viene. Él y Rüdiger vienen seguro. Faltaría también Tchoumeni y subir a los canteranos mencionados antes al primer equipo y sería un mercado de fichajes buenísimo.


----------



## Fiodor (18 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Una pregunta a los foreros:
> Qué tal son Antonio Blanco y Miguel Gutiérrez? Sí, esos que jugaron algo a principios de temporada y desde entonces han desaparecido del mapa. Tienen nivel para ser parte de la plantilla del Madrid?



Son buenos jugadores pero necesitan un par de años de cesiones para poder aspirar a jugar en el Real Madrid. No puedes pasar a chavales de una categoría de solteros contra casados a jugar en el Bernabéu. Necesitan foguearse en otros equipos... Por otro lado, la temporada del Castilla ha sido muy mediocre, y tampoco ha tenido jugadores que hayan destacado mucho por encima de esa mediocridad...


----------



## Corsso (18 May 2022)

¿Alguien sabe en qué canal (gratis) ponen la final de la UEFA?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (18 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Una pregunta a los foreros:
> Qué tal son Antonio Blanco y Miguel Gutiérrez? Sí, esos que jugaron algo a principios de temporada y desde entonces han desaparecido del mapa. Tienen nivel para ser parte de la plantilla del Madrid?



Gutiérrez ha jugado 10 partidos con el primer equipo, que ya da para emitir juicio, y me parece un defensa blandísimo. Cada vez que jugaba los rivales lo buscaban con saña y su banda era un coladero. Tiene buen toque y desmarque y tal, pero es como lo de Eric García, por mucho toque y visión que tengas no se puede ser defensa si defiendes tan mal. Tengo muchas dudas de que sirva para el Madrid, pero con 20 años, 21 en verano, le da para irse cedido un año a ver si me equivoco.

A Blanco lo he visto menos pero cumple 22 este verano, me parece ya una edad para ir pensando en el traspaso, tampoco ha demostrado gran cosa.


----------



## Corsso (18 May 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Tienes razón. Es todo mal perder. Solo tengo que ver al resto de equipos de Europa y España como "alaban" el juego del Madrid.
> 
> Lo de todo el mundo diciendo "no tiene explicación" a todas las rondas que habéis ido pasando, y sobre todo por como las habéis ido pasando, demuestra que el Madrid es una apisonadora
> 
> Pero son cosas de Guardiola y los culés, que tienen muy mal perder. Aunque en realidad no os admire nadie más allá de lo del espíritu del tal Juanito



Es verdad que el Madrid juega fatal siempre pero hasta los catalanes se han acabado rindiendo diciendo que quieren que el barsa sea como el Madrid, que no se rinda nunca y remonte una y otra vez. La gente ve el resultado final, da igual los medios. Quieren tener el mismo éxito aunque sea con suerte. Y claro que hay admiración y miles de personas se han hecho del Madrid en todo el mundo por las remontadas, más que si hubieran sido victorias normales.


----------



## Paobas (18 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Gutiérrez ha jugado 10 partidos con el primer equipo, que ya da para emitir juicio, y me parece un defensa blandísimo. Cada vez que jugaba los rivales lo buscaban con saña y su banda era un coladero. Tiene buen toque y desmarque y tal, pero es como lo de Eric García, por mucho toque y visión que tengas no se puede ser defensa si defiendes tan mal. Tengo muchas dudas de que sirva para el Madrid, pero con 20 años, 21 en verano, le da para irse cedido un año a ver si me equivoco.
> 
> A Blanco lo he visto menos pero cumple 22 este verano, me parece ya una edad para ir pensando en el traspaso, tampoco ha demostrado gran cosa.



Yo cedería a ambos a un West Ham, Wolfsburgo, Fiorentina o Eintrach de turno dos años y ver su evolución.


----------



## Fiodor (18 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A Blanco lo he visto menos pero cumple 22 este verano, me parece ya una edad para ir pensando en el traspaso, tampoco ha demostrado gran cosa.



Siempre es mejor una cesión que un traspaso a estas edades. Con un traspaso no vas a sacar mucho dinero, y aún tiene tiempo para despuntar. Ahora los jugadores llegan a los 35 años jugando a un nivel muy alto, algo que no pasaba hace un par de décadas. Así que con 22 años todavía le queda mucha carrera y en cualquier momento puede dar un paso adelante...


----------



## Paobas (18 May 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Siempre es mejor una cesión que un traspaso a estas edades. Con un traspaso no vas a sacar mucho dinero, y aún tiene tiempo para despuntar. Ahora los jugadores llegan a los 35 años jugando a un nivel muy alto, algo que no pasaba hace un par de décadas. Así que con 22 años todavía le queda mucha carrera y en cualquier momento puede dar un paso adelante...



Están hasta los 35 o más a buen nivel por la razón de que el fútbol está hiperprofesionalizado a día de hoy y los futbolistas se cuidan mucho y al detalle para llegar a buen nivel a los 30 y muchos. Dietas personalizadas, entrenamientos mejorados, equipo de fisios detrás, etc...


----------



## fachacine (18 May 2022)

Tíos estoy del culebrón Mbappe hasta la polla


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (18 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Una pregunta a los foreros:
> Qué tal son Antonio Blanco y Miguel Gutiérrez? Sí, esos que jugaron algo a principios de temporada y desde entonces han desaparecido del mapa. Tienen nivel para ser parte de la plantilla del Madrid?



Blanco sería ya el cuarto año en el Castilla y no pinta nada ahí. Lo normal es cederlo.

Miguel sería el tercero y también habrá que cederlo. A mi me gusta pero Ancelotti le echó la cruz por un error en un gol que solo vio él así que no jugará.


----------



## Th89 (18 May 2022)

Es ultra nutritivo que trolls culerdos de baja estopa vengan aquí a contar sus milongas del estilo único del fútbol, como si no hubiera mil formas de jugar.

Cuando la maquinaria se atascaba y aparecía Messi con una genialidad para arreglarles el día era cosa del estilo, claro. Tiene que ser realmente jodido depender de que el Liverpool gane el 28 y haga menos miserable su temporada


----------



## Edu.R (18 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Por lo visto estan encantados en Londres con "Martinxo"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son muy pesados con Odegaard. Tios, ya fue. Ha hecho una buena temporada en Londres y si él no está fino, el Arsenal juega la mitad. Sigue siendo muy joven para destacar en esa posición. Fijaros Modric que sus mejores años de fútbol son con 30+... 

Nos seguirán dando la matraca.


----------



## HArtS (18 May 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Por otra parte, no esperaba menos. Si habeis sido capaces de incluso defender lo de salir a jugar al contragolpe con Mourinho contra equipos a los que quintuplicabais en patrimonio, no se hace raro que ahora digais que lo que hace el Madrid es jugar bien. Cuando cualquiera que vea los partidos se da cuenta. Que entiendo que no vayais a tirar piedras contra vuestro propio tejado, pero hombre, un poquito de amor propio.



Guardiola intentó jugar al catenaccio en esos minutos finales en el Bernabéu y no le fue bien, el Madrid terminó ganando.


----------



## geflow (18 May 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Me temo que soy más joven que tú y me temo que el fútbol "me jode" menos que a ti. Así que me parece que quien "se jode" es la gente q te rodea. Y eso q posiblemente juegue y lo entienda bastante mejor que tú.
> 
> Por otra parte, no esperaba menos. Si habeis sido capaces de incluso defender lo de salir a jugar al contragolpe con Mourinho contra equipos a los que quintuplicabais en patrimonio, no se hace raro que ahora digais que lo que hace el Madrid es jugar bien. Cuando cualquiera que vea los partidos se da cuenta. Que entiendo que no vayais a tirar piedras contra vuestro propio tejado, pero hombre, un poquito de amor propio.
> 
> Compenetración y calidad es precisamente lo que se ve a otros equipos. Al Madrid si quieres lo del espiritu del tal Juanito, poco más. Y es así desde hace muchos años. No te engañes.



10 semifinales y 4 champions camino de la 5a en los ultimos 12 años     

A mamarla!


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (18 May 2022)

@Dave Bowman


----------



## Corsso (18 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Están hasta los 35 o más a buen nivel por la razón de que el fútbol está hiperprofesionalizado a día de hoy y los futbolistas se cuidan mucho y al detalle para llegar a buen nivel a los 30 y muchos. Dietas personalizadas, entrenamientos mejorados, equipo de fisios detrás, etc...



Lo que parece que todos los vejestorios que siguen a tope tienen en común es que dejan gluten e hidratos totalmente y se quedan en el mínimo peso y muy musculados/fibrados.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Una pregunta a los foreros:
> Qué tal son Antonio Blanco y Miguel Gutiérrez? Sí, esos que jugaron algo a principios de temporada y desde entonces han desaparecido del mapa. Tienen nivel para ser parte de la plantilla del Madrid?



Eso que as puesto que son? Nombres de hostales en Madrid?


----------



## Edu.R (19 May 2022)

Me alegro por el Eintracht, ojalá repetir el duelo de 1960.


----------



## Paobas (19 May 2022)

Corsso dijo:


> Lo que parece que todos los vejestorios que siguen a tope tienen en común es que dejan gluten e hidratos totalmente y se quedan en el mínimo peso y muy musculados/fibrados.



Hacen dieta cetogenica?


----------



## Corsso (19 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Hacen dieta cetogenica?



Más bien paleo, no comen mucha grasa pero sí proteínas y verduras de alta calidad (pescado muy caro, carne muy cara) sin procesar. Y casi todos eliminan hidratos y gluten totalmente.


----------



## xilebo (19 May 2022)




----------



## Corsso (19 May 2022)

Una cosa que parece equivocada es que el Madrid tiene una plantilla de mierda y el PSG brutal y más que va a serlo.

La opinión general es que en el Madrid Mbappé alcanzaría la gloria y champions, pero un análisis realista dice que la plantilla del Madrid es una porquería y peor que va a ser si siguen sin fichar gente de nivel.

PSG y City pintan a mandar muchos años en Europa, esa es la realidad, aunque el Madrid se los haya fulminado con una potra infinita.


----------



## vegahermosa (19 May 2022)

estos pollinos del chiringuito me estan dando una intriga con sus guiones a lo berlanga que ya no se si tirarme al tren o a la hija del maquinista


----------



## Raul83 (19 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Roberto Carlos.



Ése no, el de abajo, ¿me estás tomando el pelo?


----------



## 4motion (19 May 2022)

HDR dijo:


> El primero no sé, el segundo empezó a jugar pero ha tenido una enfermedad que parece ser grave y ha estado mal durante meses, hasta hace muy poco. Quizás lo veamos la próxima temporada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo ya estoy cansado del culebrón de LA TORTUGA.

Me cansa.

Eso si, como no venga EL RIDÍCULO DE FLOPER será histórico.

Pinta mal porque aquí hay política de por medio, si el jeque invierte en expaña, posiblemente la TORTUGA NO VIENE y HALAND tampoco.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (19 May 2022)

HDR dijo:


> El primero no sé, el segundo empezó a jugar pero ha tenido una enfermedad que parece ser grave y ha estado mal durante meses, hasta hace muy poco. Quizás lo veamos la próxima temporada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese es el objetivo NUMBER ONE.

Y LA TORTUGA si no viene.

Que le DEN POR EL CULO YA. 

PARA SIEMPRE. 







Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 May 2022)

Genial. Esto significa qye viene tchoua


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 May 2022)

tchoua, camavinga y valverde.

campeones de Europa los próximos 10 años.


----------



## feps (19 May 2022)

Ojo, que por Casemiro podrían ofrecer unos 60 kilos. Pese a lo que dice la noticia, muchos le pondríamos un lacito por esa pasta para fichar a Tchouameni.









Casemiro, deseo prohibido en el mercado para los grandes de Europa


Clubes como el Chelsea, PSG o Juventus se han interesado por la situación del mediocentro. Su continuidad en el Real Madrid está asegurada.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## 4motion (19 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ojo, que por Casemiro podrían ofrecer unos 60 kilos. Pese a lo que dice la noticia, muchos le pondríamos un lacito por esa pasta para fichar a Tchouameni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sin NINGUNA DUDA 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 May 2022)

case tb es exjugador, como kross y modric

han sido muy buenos los 3 pero su tiempo ya pasó

camavinga, valverde y tchoua. Ese el futuro del madrí


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 May 2022)

que no venga negrapé es lo mejor que le puede pasar al madrid

negrapé lo que pide son la llaves del club. Y ESTO ES EL REAL MADRID. El madrid está por encima de cualquier jugador.


----------



## 4motion (19 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> que no venga negrapé es lo mejor que le puede pasar al madrid
> 
> negrapé lo que pide son la llaves del club. Y ESTO ES EL REAL MADRID. El madrid está por encima de cualquier jugador.



Si quiere llaves QUE SE QUEDE ALLI.

Si elige dinero, no tendrá GLORIA.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Si quiere llaves QUE SE QUEDE ALLI.
> 
> Si elige dinero, no tendrá GLORIA.
> 
> ...




exacto.


hay una cosa que no ha sabido calibrar negrapé y es la grandeza que tiene este club.

Por este club han pasado di estefano, gento y cristiano..... y el club ha seguido siendo LO MÁS IMPORTANTE. JAMÁS HAY QUE ENTREGAR LAS LLAVES DEL CLUB A UN JUGADOR.


----------



## feps (19 May 2022)

Una cosa está clara: como Mbappe renueve con el PSG, que se olvide de jugar en el Real Madrid en los próximos quince años. Ahora o nunca.


----------



## filets (19 May 2022)

Pedrerol tiene la Viruela del Homo, por eso trabaja desde casa


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Una cosa está clara: como Mbappe renueve con el PSG, que se olvide de jugar en el Real Madrid en los próximos quince años. Ahora o nunca.




A mi lo que me jode es que por negrape no ha venido haland.


----------



## feps (19 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> A mi lo que me jode es que por negrape no ha venido haland.



Haaland, otro alacrán mercenario aún peor. El Madrid sólo debe fichar a jugadores a quienes les importe algo más que el dinero. Cristiano se puso tonto por pasta y estoy convencido de que está arrepentido.


----------



## 11kjuan (19 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Haaland, otro alacrán mercenario aún peor. El Madrid sólo debe fichar a jugadores a quienes les importe algo más que el dinero. Cristiano se puso tonto por pasta y estoy convencido de que está arrepentido.



Ni lo dude Caballero.
El Madrid de nuevo en una final de Copa de Europa y Cristiano derroyendose en el Manchester.

Podía haberse retirado en el Real Madrid como el mejor jugador de su historia y estoy seguro de que podríamos haber ganado otra copa de Europa con él.

Que razón tenía Florentino en los audios sobre Cristiano Ronaldo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Haaland, otro alacrán mercenario aún peor. El Madrid sólo debe fichar a jugadores a quienes les importe algo más que el dinero. Cristiano se puso tonto por pasta y estoy convencido de que está arrepentido.




Haland no está en el Madrid por negrape.

Por cierto, haland tiene cláusula de saluda del city dentro de 2 años


----------



## 11kjuan (19 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Haland no está en el Madrid por negrape.
> 
> Por cierto, haland tiene cláusula de saluda del city dentro de 2 años



No digamos gilipolleces.
Haaland no está en el Real Madrid porque Haland no quiere estar en el Real Madrid.

Si tu quieres venir y el Real Madrid te quiere en el club, ten por seguro que tú estás en el Real Madrid.

Pongo por caso a Benzema, señor donde los haya, que va Florentino a tu casa, joder a tu casa, y te dice si quieres venir al Real Madrid. 

Por cierto, leí hace años, no recuerdo dónde, en una entrevista creo recordar, que Benzema tenía intención de marcharse del Real Madrid porque no es que estuviera destacando y fue su padre el que le dijo, que se acordase como el Real Madrid había confiado en él y que tuviera paciencia que en el Real Madrid iba a hacer historia.

Así que os podéis hacer una idea de lo que es tener un buen consejero o representante y no un pesetero.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> No digamos gilipolleces.
> Haaland no está en el Real Madrid porque Haland no quiere estar en el Real Madrid.
> 
> Si tu quieres venir y el Real Madrid te quiere en el club, ten por seguro que tú estás en el Real Madrid.




A benzema le quedan 2 años de jugador top

Haland tiene una cláusula de salida dentro de 2 años

1+1...


----------



## 11kjuan (19 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> A benzema le quedan 2 años de jugador top
> 
> Haland tiene una cláusula de salida dentro de 2 años
> 
> 1+1...



El Real Madrid puede jugar con dos delanteros, no es la primera vez que lo hace en su historia.

Insisto, si Haland quiere venir al Real Madrid, el Real Madrid trae a Haland, salvo que lo que pida el club sea inasumible.


----------



## Th89 (19 May 2022)

Le estáis cogiendo asco a la Tortuga por todo el circo mediático que los juntaletras deportivos nacionales e internacionales, que no tienen información de nada y como ya no hay ni competición en juego, están montando para poder rellenar sus mierdas de programas o tertulias.

Si el chaval no viene al final pues que le den por culo, que se olvide del Madrid, eligió su destino. Pero el hartazgo lo producen los subnormales que le sacan punta a todo, ayer probando si se podían comprar camisetas o no con su nombre, o si se tapa un sponsor o se tira un pedo.

Son unos hijos de puta, empezando por el marica de Pedrerol que desde que Florencio no le pasa info está que se sube por las paredes.


----------



## feps (19 May 2022)

Haaland, con la dichosa cláusula, ha dejado muy claro al mundo del fútbol que sólo busca especular económicamente. Ya veremos cómo acaba este jugador.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Haaland, con la dichosa cláusula, ha dejado muy claro al mundo del fútbol que sólo busca especular económicamente. Ya veremos cómo acaba.




lo que busca es jugar todos los partidos importantes de la temporada. Esto con Benzemá por delante NO LO TIENE


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 May 2022)

EL FICHAJE ES ÉSTE


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> No creo que Juan Mata llegase a Balon de Oro, pero Alvaro Arbeloa tampoco y fue muy util al club. Mata puso ser algo parecido a Rodrygo ahora. Desde luego mejor que Drenthe lo hubiera heco yo creo, o mejor que el hijo de Michel , que creo que ni debuto...
> 
> Geremi...Geremi tenia una escasa calidad, no hay duda, pero era el predecesor de esos Pogba que tanto adoran ahora. La prueba esta en que en una liga que pese al markrting en calidad estaba por debajo de la española a primeros de siglo (la premier) tenia su sitio. Era un cacho carne? Sin duda, pero con sangre, para muchas ocasioneslopreferiria antes que a Odegaard.
> 
> ...



El partido que ganaron al patético 3-1, la noche anterior de parranda con Roberto Carlos, eso lo han contado a los años. Cuando lo ponían para correr se cansó, una pena porque era un jugadorazo pero se fué más al interior para correr menos, al menos en el Madrid.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> El Real Madrid puede jugar con dos delanteros, no es la primera vez que lo hace en su historia.
> 
> Insisto, si Haland quiere venir al Real Madrid, el Real Madrid trae a Haland, salvo que lo que pida el club sea inasumible.




SI. Y MBAPPE Y VINICIUS

y defendemos con solo 3 jugadores.


----------



## feps (19 May 2022)

El club ha ninguneado a un pedazo de delantero centro brasileño que tiene en plantilla, obstinándose en pegarlo a la banda derecha.


----------



## Chichimango (19 May 2022)

En cuanto a lo de Mbappé, si es cosa solo de dinero, está claro que el Madrid no tiene nada que hacer. Flóper ni puede ni debe entrar en una puja contra un club-estado, a ellos (y al hijoputa de Ceferini) el fair-play y los balances se la sudan pero al Madrid no. 

Lo que pasa es que me cuesta creer que no hubiese un compromiso firmado, de esos con penalización gorda. Sea como sea, ojalá acabe el rollo cuanto antes porque yo también empiezo a estar aburrido.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> El club ha ninguneado a un pedazo de delantero centro brasileño que tiene en plantilla, obstinándose en pegarlo a la banda derecha.



Pues ahora que sabe correr y tocar el balón a la vez .no tiene sentido meterlo de delantero centro.


----------



## feps (19 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues ahora que sabe correr y tocar el balón a la vez .no tiene sentido meterlo de delantero centro.



Lo digo porque no es tan urgente fichar un 9, si ya tienes uno de veintiún años que las enchufa tan fácilmente. Me estoy refiriendo a Rodrygo Goes.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Lo digo porque no es tan urgente fichar un 9, si ya tienes uno de veintiún años que las enchufa tan fácilmente. Me estoy refiriendo a Rodrygo Goes.



También había un dejay decente se llamaba mayoral .pero como no eran negro ni se llamaba borjinho Jr ..


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 May 2022)

En serio me estais diciendo que el delantero del futuro del Madrid es Rodrigo o Mayoral?

Joder....qye fuerte...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> En serio me estais diciendo que el delantero del futuro del Madrid es Rodrigo o Mayoral?
> 
> Joder....qye fuerte...



Ha ganado más títulos de selección mayoral..
Pero bueno se añadirá a la lista de delanteros hispanos despreciados..como Roberto soldado..
O Álvaro negredo..


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> En serio me estais diciendo que el delantero del futuro del Madrid es Rodrigo o Mayoral?
> 
> Joder....qye fuerte...




mayoral es una broma de mal gusto decir que puede ser delantero del real madrid
pero rogrygo si tiene calidad para serlo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ha ganado más títulos de selección mayoral..
> Pero bueno se añadirá a la lista de delanteros hispanos despreciados..como Roberto soldado..
> O Álvaro negredo..




mayoral fue a un equipo de mierda como la ROMA y no funcionó. Ahora está jugando en el getafe que es donde le corresponde.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> mayoral es una broma de mal gusto decir que puede ser delantero del real madrid
> pero rogrygo si tiene calidad para serlo




rodrygo no es delantero


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> rodrygo no es delantero



bueno pues para portero


----------



## feps (19 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> rodrygo no es delantero



Infórmate un poco mejor. Rodrygo Goes sí es delantero centro, por eso remata tan fácilmente. Pero cuando le subieron al primer equipo le obligaron a jugar de extremo cuando no lo es, y aun así lo ha hecho muy bien.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> mayoral fue a un equipo de mierda como la ROMA y no funcionó. Ahora está jugando en el getafe que es donde le corresponde.



17 goles en una temporada..nah..si se llamase borjinho Jr ya valdría un gritón de euros


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Prosinecki?



Apuesto por Hagi.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> El hecho de que lo llames indigno y de que creas que ganar jugando al contragolpe se reduce a dar melonazos dice mucho de tu vision del futbol.
> 
> Me has recordado a Guardiola en la rueda de prensa en la ultima eliminacion. En sus alabras desprendia infravaloracion y cierto mal perder.



De contraatques Pepito guardiyolas se acodará más de aquella eliminatoria de los atletas, el balón sin despegar del suelo y a velocidad sonica.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 May 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Tienes razón. Es todo mal perder. Solo tengo que ver al resto de equipos de Europa y España como "alaban" el juego del Madrid.
> 
> Lo de todo el mundo diciendo "no tiene explicación" a todas las rondas que habéis ido pasando, y sobre todo por como las habéis ido pasando, demuestra que el Madrid es una apisonadora
> 
> Pero son cosas de Guardiola y los culés, que tienen muy mal perder. Aunque en realidad no os admire nadie más allá de lo del espíritu del tal Juanito



EL Madrid no lo admira nadie ni lo odian tampoco, es indiferente para la gente, solo hay que ver estas eliminatorias de la champiónes, tiene más títulos por suerte, por flor, por culo, por el tio de los melones y mil cosas más. Los jugadores cuando hablan del Madrid siemrpe dicen, mierda de equipo donde no jugaría por mucho que me pagasen. ES que donde se ponga el estilo que se quite lo demás. Lo de ganar en el deporte profesional lo dejamos para otro día.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Apuesto por Hagi.




vais a quedar flipados cuando ponga foto


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Solo servirá como una motivación más para el francés*



PUes que me explique el último contrato de Messi, a ver si le pagaban para recibir goleadas y el pillín se lo tenía callado.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Colega, o eres un troll o no tienes ni puta idea de fúrbo.



ES del barcalona, ya tiene bastante con eso.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> No digamos gilipolleces.
> Haaland no está en el Real Madrid porque Haland no quiere estar en el Real Madrid.
> 
> Si tu quieres venir y el Real Madrid te quiere en el club, ten por seguro que tú estás en el Real Madrid.
> ...



ESo es porque no ha conocido usted a Rene´RAmos o Pedro Riesco.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 May 2022)

geflow dijo:


> 10 semifinales y 4 champions camino de la 5a en los ultimos 12 años
> 
> A mamarla!



Como dicen muchos, si es tan fácil ganar champions con tan poco ¿ por qué cojones no lo copian? ah, que es como los culerdos que dicen que no ganarían una champions con un punterazo, pero luego no se acuerdan que ganaron con un gol de falta su primera a un equipo que luego desapareció.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 May 2022)

Corsso dijo:


> Es verdad que el Madrid juega fatal siempre pero hasta los catalanes se han acabado rindiendo diciendo que quieren que el barsa sea como el Madrid, que no se rinda nunca y remonte una y otra vez. La gente ve el resultado final, da igual los medios. Quieren tener el mismo éxito aunque sea con suerte. Y claro que hay admiración y miles de personas se han hecho del Madrid en todo el mundo por las remontadas, más que si hubieran sido victorias normales.



¿Qué es jugar bien?


----------



## Dave Bowman (19 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> EL Madrid no lo admira nadie ni lo odian tampoco, es indiferente para la gente, solo hay que ver estas eliminatorias de la champiónes, tiene más títulos por suerte, por flor, por culo, por el tio de los melones y mil cosas más. Los jugadores cuando hablan del Madrid siemrpe dicen, mierda de equipo donde no jugaría por mucho que me pagasen. ES que donde se ponga el estilo que se quite lo demás. Lo de ganar en el deporte profesional lo dejamos para otro día.



Nadie ha dicho que sea una mierda de equipo ni que los jugadores piensen eso ni nada así.

Si a ti después de ver estas rondas de Champions, si el Madrid termina ganandola te quedas con la sensación de que el Madrid es el mejor equipo de Europa, pues hombre, es tu problema. No es la primera vez ni la segunda que el Madrid gana la Champions con esa sensación.



Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿Qué es jugar bien?



Has jugado alguna vez en un equipo de fútbol? Como disfrutabas o como sufrías más? Cuando tu equipo es el que domina, controla el partido y tus rivales se vuelven locos por correr detras de ti para evitar que juegues? O cuando le tocaba a tu equipo "sufrir" perdiendo tiempo, triquiñuelas, sacarse el balon de encima a base de melonazos?

Solía coincidir que los equipos de más nivel o categoria salian a dominar el partido? u os sorprendian colgandose del larguero y a esperar?

Es fácil de comprender. Cuando tienes entrenador y plantilla fichados a la carta, campos de entrenamiento mejores que campos q equipos de primera, un estadio 5 estrellas y tienes supuestamente el apoyo de prensa y una masa brutal de aficionados, pues hombre, que menos que avasallar al rival o demostrarle quien manda en el campo.

Es que parece que os olvidais de que al "minuto 90 y ramos" hubo que ponerle nombre de la cantidad de veces que el Madrid sacaba partidos en el último minuto.

Pero insisto, si tu prefieres estar en tu casa creyendo que en Munich o en Manchester están flipando con el estilo de juego del Madrid, pues es cosa tuya, pero ya te digo yo que no.

Luego la pelotita puede entrar 2 veces cuando tienes 2 ocasiones o puedes acercarte 17 veces y q no entre ninguna. Eso está claro que es así. Pero hombre, el Madrid no creo que ni con Mourinho o sin el tenga que salir a plantear partidos a la defensiva en el Bernabeu contra Osasuna o Celta, que eso lo hemos visto todos varias veces y durante bastantes años durante estos últimos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 May 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Nadie ha dicho que sea una mierda de equipo ni que los jugadores piensen eso ni nada así.
> 
> Si a ti después de ver estas rondas de Champions, si el Madrid termina ganandola te quedas con la sensación de que el Madrid es el mejor equipo de Europa, pues hombre, es tu problema. No es la primera vez ni la segunda que el Madrid gana la Champions con esa sensación.
> 
> ...



Si el Madrid gana la champions estaré feliz, no estaré pensando si el cesped está bien cortado, si los pases han sido perfectos o no, cuando pienso en champions me acuerdo de la carrera de RAul en el 3-0 frente al VAlencia, el gol de RAmos , la chilena de BAle, la volea de Zidane, etc. Eso es fútbol, donde un equipo modesto te pude ganar si tu fallas 10 ocasiones, tiene eso para lo bueno y par alo malo. Equipos que saben que para ganar se sufre y que hay que aprovec har tu oportunidad, sin superioridad moral sobre el resto, sin pensar que ha inventado el fútbol, etc, es meter más goles que el rival. El apoy de la prensa no cuela, ese relato para vosotros, conozco los periolistos españoles en general. No espero que avasallen a nadie, no somos como otros, solo en ganar campeonatos, porqeu cuando ganas y tienes buenos jugadores verás momentos espectaculares de fútbol, para unos es dar mil toques, para otros es dar dos toques y plantarse en la portería rival y meter un gol, goles como algunos de Vinicius, de Benezema, de Ronaldo, el taconazo de Redondo en Old Trafford, etc, miles de jugadas que he visto, sin pensar que avasallo a nadie, porque se trata de ganar en el deporte profesional.
Las mejores frases que decía Molowny eran tres:
NO hay enemigo pequeño, hay que sudar la camiseta y los partidos terminan cuando pita el árbitro, cosas básicas y reales, no imaginarias, para imaginarias ya estáis otros.
A mi me la sudad lo que piensen en Manchester o Munich con el juego, pero seguro que cuando ven el palmarés del equipo lo respetan, los jugadores más aún, todavía recuerdo las palabras después del 0-4 al superpepe y su BAyern, el que le metieron los atletas, lo que decían que si, mucho toque y toque, pero el Madrid en tres nos revienta.
En esta vida no hay que estar pendiente de los demás, esto no solo se aplica en fútbol.


----------



## Th89 (19 May 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Nadie ha dicho que sea una mierda de equipo ni que los jugadores piensen eso ni nada así.
> 
> Si a ti después de ver estas rondas de Champions, si el Madrid termina ganandola te quedas con la sensación de que el Madrid es el mejor equipo de Europa, pues hombre, es tu problema. No es la primera vez ni la segunda que el Madrid gana la Champions con esa sensación.
> 
> ...



Bla bla bla, si has jugado tanto a fútbol como dices sabrías que dentro de cada partido hay varios partidos. Hay fases donde dominas, otras donde te dominan, otras donde sufres, otras donde avasallas... y fíjate, todas valen lo MISMO. Si no metes gol y el rival sí, pues pierdes, y viceversa. Los goles en el 90 valen lo mismo que en el 1.

Esto es deporte profesional, aquí solo vale ganar. Seguro que eras de los que decía "lo importante es participar"  Las tonterías del estilo son cosas que os habéis inventado para diferenciaros porque tuvisteis unos años de gloria, porque nunca habíais sido GRANDES de verdad. Ningún club grande habla de estilo ni mierdas, solo les importa ganar porque es lo que te hace ser un equipo grande y no una moda pasajera.

Os ponen un contrato para firmar diciendo que llegáis cada año a la final de Champions como mínimo jugando de puta pena como dices y firmaríais con sangre, hipócritas.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Bla bla bla, si has jugado tanto a fútbol como dices sabrías que dentro de cada partido hay varios partidos. Hay fases donde dominas, otras donde te dominan, otras donde sufres, otras donde avasallas... y fíjate, todas VALEN lo mismo. Si no metes gol y el rival sí, pues pierdes, y viceversa. Los goles en el 90 valen lo mismo que en el 1.
> 
> Esto es deporte profesional, aquí solo vale ganar. Seguro que eras de los que decía "lo importante es participar"  Las tonterías del estilo son cosas que os habéis inventado para diferenciaros porque tuvisteis unos años de gloria, porque nunca habíais sido GRANDES de verdad. Ningún club grande habla de estilo ni mierdas, solo ganan y punto, ese estigma es solo una soplapollez vuestra.
> 
> Os ponen un contrato para firmar diciendo que llegáis cada año a la final de Champions como mínimo jugando de puta pena como dices y firmaríais con sangre, hipócritas.



Que no hombre, que el tuercebotas de Lobucho Carrascucho ( el pollo se cree que algunos no lo hemos visto jugar) dice que no se puede ganar champions con punterazos, y títular en el Barcelona , ah, y Vinicius hasta ahora le queda mucho por llegar a el. 
HAy que ser imbécil, cuando ha tennido el nivel de Vini en su puta vida o ha hecho algo similar, y solo con 21 años, otro matado que ha inventado el fútbol.


----------



## Th89 (19 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Que no hombre, que el tuercebotas de Lobucho Carrascucho ( el pollo se cree que algunos no lo hemos visto jugar) dice que no se puede ganar champions con punterazos, y títular en el Barcelona , ah, y Vinicius hasta ahora le queda mucho por llegar a el.
> HAy que ser imbécil, cuando ha tennido el nivel de Vini en su puta vida o ha hecho algo similar, y solo con 21 años, otro matado que ha inventado el fútbol.



Tú verás, yo sí que no le vi por mi edad, pero menudo referente, un puto perdedor que mamó la polla de la Quinta del Buitre y se monta sus películas comparándose con chavales que ya han ganado casi más que él.

El otro día vi un corte del chirincirco donde hablaban de las Recopas y hablaba como si hubiera ganado 3 mundiales el anormal. Las Recopas, el torneo de los tercerones europeos por excelencia.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Tú verás, yo sí que no le vi por mi edad, pero menudo referente, un puto perdedor que mamó la polla de la Quinta del Buitre y se monta sus películas comparándose con chavales que ya han ganado casi más que él.
> 
> El otro día vi un corte del chirincirco donde hablaban de las Recopas y hablaba como si hubiera ganado 3 mundiales el anormal. Las Recopas, el torneo de los tercerones europeos por excelencia.



En esa época apenas existía fútbol televisado, pero en los 80 las ligas empezaron ganándolas los vascos, dos y dos y luego creo que con Venables ganaron una, con Lineker, luego llegó la quinta del buitre con Maceda (duro poco porl as lesiones) Gordillo y Hugo Sánchez, cinco seguidas que aún es record. REcuerdo al BArcelona de Alonso, PIchi Alonso, Migueli, Victor, etc y Carrasco era un tio que corria, un poco de habilidad y poco más, que siempre está diciendo que juego al lado de Maradona, que solo estuvo un año, pero compararse con Henry o con Vinicius, no es que de risa, da vergüenza ajena.


----------



## feps (19 May 2022)

Carrasco era un futbolista del montón, hasta tal punto que con menos de 30 años lo echaron del Barcelona y acabó muy pronto su carrera en un equipo de medio pelo de la liga francesa. Otro vendedor de humo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Tú verás, yo sí que no le vi por mi edad, pero menudo referente, un puto perdedor que mamó la polla de la Quinta del Buitre y se monta sus películas comparándose con chavales que ya han ganado casi más que él.
> 
> El otro día vi un corte del chirincirco donde hablaban de las Recopas y hablaba como si hubiera ganado 3 mundiales el anormal. Las Recopas, el torneo de los tercerones europeos por excelencia.



Es que entonces la copa de Europa como sabes era solo el campeón, era muy jodido ya el jugarla, la UEFA era más difícil que la Recopa, había años que el que jugaba la UEfa ganaba la liga de su país, no es como la Europa League ahora.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Carrasco era un futbolista del montón, hasta tal punto que con menos de 30 años lo echaron del Barcelona y acabó muy pronto su carrera en un equipo de medio pelo de la liga francesa. Otro vendedor de humo.



 exacto, lo has dicho perfectamente. Ahora presume porque sabe que la gente joven del chiringuito no sabe quién es, pero los más viejos nos descojonamos.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Infórmate un poco mejor. Rodrygo Goes sí es delantero centro, por eso remata tan fácilmente. Pero cuando le subieron al primer equipo le obligaron a jugar de extremo cuando no lo es, y aun así lo ha hecho muy bien.



Lo pusieron de extremo porque con el físico que tiene, el central medio de primera si le entra fuertecito lo descalabra.


----------



## feps (19 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lo pusieron de extremo porque con el físico que tiene, el central medio de primera si le entra fuertecito lo descalabra.



Pues el mejor goleador español del siglo XXI no tenía más corpulencia que Rodrygo.


----------



## JimTonic (19 May 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Nadie ha dicho que sea una mierda de equipo ni que los jugadores piensen eso ni nada así.
> 
> Si a ti después de ver estas rondas de Champions, si el Madrid termina ganandola te quedas con la sensación de que el Madrid es el mejor equipo de Europa, pues hombre, es tu problema. No es la primera vez ni la segunda que el Madrid gana la Champions con esa sensación.
> 
> ...





tu a estos le llamas suerte, yo lo llamo panico.


----------



## JimTonic (19 May 2022)

Cuando un echo se repite una vez, se repite otra vez se repite otra vez y otra, y otra, y ganan y ganan, y vuelven a ganar en el ultimo minuto, y ganan otravez, y el rival desaparece


chaval eso no es suerte


----------



## xilebo (19 May 2022)

*Mbappé no se entrena*

El delantero se ha ejercitado en solitario en el gimnasio y es duda para el encuentro del sábado contra el *Metz*. Habrá parte médico aclaratorio este viernes.


----------



## josemanuelb (19 May 2022)

Rodrygo no tiene características de 9, salvo finura en el remate. Su posición ideal sería segundo delantero. La posición donde jugaba Raúl, vamos, no donde jugaba Morientes. Lo que pasa que pocos equipos juegan ya con 2 delanteros un 4-4-2, el Madrid suele jugar 4-3-3 (y si juega Valverde es un falso extremo derecho).

De momento no tiene físico para jugar de espaldas, bajar balones de cabeza o estar permanentemente en el área.

Entra más en velocidad tirado a un costado o en ruptura, por sorpresa, etc

Es un segundo delantero de libro, para jugar junto con un 9, al que ponen en banda, Sampaoli ya le ponía de extremo en el Santos.

¿Podría ser un 9 en el futuro?quizás.

A día de hoy por físico y velocidad sus posiciones son extremo o segundo delantero ( la segunda la ideal por características).


----------



## vegahermosa (19 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Mbappé no se entrena*
> 
> El delantero se ha ejercitado en solitario en el gimnasio y es duda para el encuentro del sábado contra el *Metz*. Habrá parte médico aclaratorio este viernes.



que pena de lesion antes del final de liga y la apoteosis parisina donde anunciara su renovacion por los proximos 9 años a razon de 85 millones netos por temporada, el sexto haren del catari que te vi ya estrenadito pero de esbeltez fina, la compra de las islas del caribe frances para su disfrute y que no se mezcle con la patulea, donde gozara de 5 mansiones para todos los miembros de su entorno intimo que decia el edu aguirre (como lo sabian 4, 4 mas el son 5), ademas de comprarle a macron para el chaval toda la zona de donde el procede en los suburbios parisinos de turno para que pueda hacer tiro al blanco con los que le daban collejas en el recreo por ser morenillo.

todo ello con las magmanimas primas familiares a ese g-4 de razon de 20 millones de euros no inflaccionados en activos de gas catari, petroleo catari, y un viaje a moscu que les hacia mucha ilusion antes de que putin la palme, para invertir en ucrania


----------



## vegahermosa (19 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Que no hombre, que el tuercebotas de Lobucho Carrascucho ( el pollo se cree que algunos no lo hemos visto jugar) dice que no se puede ganar champions con punterazos, y títular en el Barcelona , ah, y Vinicius hasta ahora le queda mucho por llegar a el.
> HAy que ser imbécil, cuando ha tennido el nivel de Vini en su puta vida o ha hecho algo similar, y solo con 21 años, otro matado que ha inventado el fútbol.



paquito el lobo carrasco lleva decadas creyendose algo en el mundo del futbol y no es ni la mierda del culo de los que tenia en su equipo del barcelona y nunca han ido tan de sobradetes. lo que pasa que era talentoso en el driblaje y explosivo, rapidito, un puñal para los tiempos y con ese equipo se lucia mucho, pero en cuanto se acercaba a porteria se le echaba la noche encima, al principio parecia que apuntaba maneras pero despues de la mitad de los ochenta era mas malo que un potaje en verano 

este era el sujeta velas de maradona, por eso parece que caia mas en gracia


----------



## fachacine (19 May 2022)

Corsso dijo:


> Una cosa que parece equivocada es que el Madrid tiene una plantilla de mierda y el PSG brutal y más que va a serlo.
> 
> La opinión general es que en el Madrid Mbappé alcanzaría la gloria y champions, pero un análisis realista dice que la plantilla del Madrid es una porquería y peor que va a ser si siguen sin fichar gente de nivel.
> 
> PSG y City pintan a mandar muchos años en Europa, esa es la realidad, aunque el Madrid se los haya fulminado con una potra infinita.



Los monosabios y los Maldini de la vida llevan años diciendo que PSG y City van a dominar el fútbol europeo, todos los años al inicio de la Champions son los máximos favoritos al título en las casas de apuestas (el Madrid no lo ha sido nunca ni ganando 3 seguidas) y aún seguimos esperando a que alguno de estos dos gane su primera Champions.


----------



## fachacine (19 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Yo ya estoy cansado del culebrón de LA TORTUGA.
> 
> Me cansa.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que el ridículo es más de los periodistas que de su Florentineza, quien tampoco puede poner el culo ni por el mejor del mundo.


----------



## 4motion (19 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Yo creo que el ridículo es más de los periodistas que de su Florentineza, quien tampoco puede poner el culo ni por el mejor del mundo.



Hombre floper tambien quedaría con el culo al aire, no me jodas 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (19 May 2022)

​


Corsso dijo:


> Una cosa que parece equivocada es que el Madrid tiene una plantilla de mierda y el PSG brutal y más que va a serlo.
> 
> La opinión general es que en el Madrid Mbappé alcanzaría la gloria y champions, pero un análisis realista dice que la plantilla del Madrid es una porquería y peor que va a ser si siguen sin fichar gente de nivel.
> 
> PSG y City pintan a mandar muchos años en Europa, esa es la realidad, aunque el Madrid se los haya fulminado con una potra infinita.



El Madrid tiene el problema del lateral derecho, que en el centro los 3 viejos ya están derroidos y no mezclan bien, le falta un delantero suplente y que los extremos tenían poco gol.

Lo de los extremos está a medio arreglar con Vinicius y con Mbappe pasaría de ser un punto débil a ser un punto fuerte. Y de delantero suplente también sirve Mbappe.

Lo de los 3 del centro se está arreglando con Valverde y Camavinga, más lento de lo que nos gustaría, pero se está arreglando.

Faltaría solo lo del lateral derecho.


----------



## fachacine (19 May 2022)

Yo estaba pensando esta mañana una cosa y he decidido que quiero abrir con vosotros un debate atiquense sobre Mbappe: da la sensación de que está mal aconsejado en lo que se refiere a intentar apretarle económicamente al Madrid, pretender que poco más o menos le demos las llaves del club, no aclarar aún a día de hoy nada a Florentino y tenerlo en ascuas, incluso hacerle renunciar a Haaland sin ninguna garantía de que vaya a venir, etc etc. Y si os fijáis bien, los temas de la negociación a Mbappe se lo llevan 2 mujeres, su madre y una abogada... ¿Y si resulta que es ese el problema? Salvo raras excepciones ¿qué saben las mujeres de fútbol, qué cojones entenderán esas 2 de la grandeza del Madrid? Dos tipas que no han tocado un balón en su vida intentando aconsejar al mejor jugador del planeta... ¿Qué puede salir mal?


----------



## cebollo (19 May 2022)

Alaba no llega contra el Betis, habrá que ver cómo evoluciona los próximos días.

El Liverpool presiona mucho hasta que se cansa, sus primeros 20 minutos son de presión bestial. Contra equipos que presionan bien arriba Alaba es importante, es mejor pasador que Nacho.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 May 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> ​
> El Madrid tiene el problema del lateral derecho, que en el centro los 3 viejos ya están derroidos y no mezclan bien, le falta un delantero suplente y que los extremos tenían poco gol.
> 
> Lo de los extremos está a medio arreglar con Vinicius y con Mbappe pasaría de ser un punto débil a ser un punto fuerte. Y de delantero suplente también sirve Mbappe.
> ...




falta 1 y ese uno es tchoua


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 May 2022)

El Real Madrid confirma el acuerdo con Legends y Sitxh Street por 360 millones de euros


Florentino Pérez y la Junta Directiva ratifican la firma con las empresas que explotarán de forma comercial el nuevo estadio Santiago Bernabéu.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## MC33 (19 May 2022)

Alguien cree que tenemos alguna opción de pasar esta noche a la final de la F4?

Doncic esta ocupado esta semana en San Francisco no?


----------



## 11kjuan (19 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Yo estaba pensando esta mañana una cosa y he decidido que quiero abrir con vosotros un debate atiquense sobre Mbappe: da la sensación de que está mal aconsejado en lo que se refiere a intentar apretarle económicamente al Madrid, pretender que poco más o menos le demos las llaves del club, no aclarar aún a día de hoy nada a Florentino y tenerlo en ascuas, incluso hacerle renunciar a Haaland sin ninguna garantía de que vaya a venir, etc etc. Y si os fijáis bien, los temas de la negociación a Mbappe se lo llevan 2 mujeres, su madre y una abogada... ¿Y si resulta que es ese el problema? Salvo raras excepciones ¿qué saben las mujeres de fútbol, qué cojones entenderán esas 2 de la grandeza del Madrid? Dos tipas que no han tocado un balón en su vida intentando aconsejar al mejor jugador del planeta... ¿Qué puede salir mal?



Entonces es que el chico es tonto.
Lo de su madre tiene un pase, por respeto a sus mayores pero lo de su abogada...

De todas, yo de la prensa no me fiaría nada.
Aunque lo de este hombre ya cansa bastante.

Creo que va muy de diva, aunque es mi opinión.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (19 May 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> Cuando un *echo *se repite una vez, se repite otra vez se repite otra vez y otra, y otra, y ganan y ganan, y vuelven a ganar en el ultimo minuto, y ganan otravez, y el rival desaparece
> 
> 
> chaval eso no es suerte



Un qué?

@Taliván Hortográfico


----------



## xilebo (19 May 2022)

*Inyección millonaria al Madrid*

El equipo blanco ha cerrado un acuerdo de 360 millones de euros con la firma de inversión *Sixth* *Street* y con *Legends*, empresa especializada en la gestión de estadios.


----------



## JimTonic (19 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Un qué?
> 
> @Taliván Hortográfico




en este caso no, ya lo he dicho muchas veces me falla la h del teclado


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Pues el mejor goleador español del siglo XXI no tenía más corpulencia que Rodrygo.



64 kilos pesa Rodrygo según Google. Villa en su juventud debía de sacarle 6-7 kilos por lo menos. Un central de hoy en día lo descalabra, pero es que si lo llegan a pillar Pablo Alfaro o Javi Navarro hay que ir escribiendo la esquela directamente.

Aparte de que el fútbol ha cambiado un pelín en los últimos 10 años, la defensa presiona mucho más y al mismo tiempo saber/poder aguantar la posesión es imprescindible para el delantero de cualquier equipo grande.

Tampoco digo que se tenga que poner vigoréxico ni nada, pero con su físico actual no puede jugar de delantero centro más que en momentos muy muy puntuales de partidos muy muy puntuales.


----------



## feps (19 May 2022)

Respecto a los jugadores de la envergadura de Rodrygo Goes, cuentan con una ventaja respecto a los delanteros pequeños del siglo XX: existe el VAR. Para ser un gran goleador sólo hacen falta dos cosas: intuición para adelantarte a la defensa y rematar muy bien de primeras. Ambas virtudes ya las tiene y probablemente las perfeccionará.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (19 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> VEAMOS QUE tal se le da el estadio de vallecas donde literalmente das un pelotazo y acaba el balon en la casa de pablo



A ver , a un jugador como Mbappe no se le ficha para ganar al Rayo...
De hecho, para jugar contra el Rayo y ganarle deberia bastar con Rodrygo Valverde Camavinga y Lunin y una faena de aliño 

Un jugador así es para competir y vencer a los mejores equipos de Europa, no para ganar la Liga


----------



## xilebo (19 May 2022)

*Seguimos esperando*


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (19 May 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> A ver , a un jugador como Mbappe no se le ficha para ganar al Rayo...
> De hecho, para jugar contra el Rayo y ganarle deberia bastar con Rodrygo Valverde Camavinga y Lunin y una faena de aliño
> 
> Un jugador así es para competir y vencer a los mejores equipos de Europa, no para ganar la Liga



Eso si viene, que como no venga va a ser el *LOL *a la máxima potencia


----------



## Th89 (19 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Respecto a los jugadores de la envergadura de Rodrygo Goes, cuentan con una ventaja respecto a los delanteros pequeños del siglo XX: existe el VAR. Para ser un gran goleador sólo hacen falta dos cosas: intuición para adelantarte a la defensa y rematar muy bien de primeras. Ambas virtudes ya las tiene y probablemente las perfeccionará.



De hecho el físico es lo más sencillo de conseguir, es comer, entrenar y descansar adecuadamente. Y con profesionales del copón a tu lado y dinero a espuertas, todavía más.

El instinto goleador se tiene o no se tiene, y diría que el remate lo mismo, se puede mejorar hasta cierto punto, pero hay quien nace con gol y este chico lo tiene. Y el gol es lo más importante en este deporte.

Con unos 70 kg bien llevados le bastaría para aguantar las embestidas, a Messi ni lo tanteaban y no era precisamente Hulk.


----------



## feps (19 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> De hecho el físico es lo más sencillo de conseguir, es comer, entrenar y descansar adecuadamente. Y con profesionales del copón a tu lado y dinero a espuertas, todavía más.
> 
> El instinto goleador se tiene o no se tiene, y diría que el remate lo mismo, se puede mejorar hasta cierto punto, pero hay quien nace con gol y este chico lo tiene. Y el gol es lo más importante en este deporte.
> 
> Con unos 70 kg bien llevados le bastaría para aguantar las embestidas, a Messi ni lo tanteaban y no era precisamente Hulk.



Con el VAR, embestida es penalty. Y sin el VAR también, pero ahora hay menos excusas para no pitarlos. Para colmo, Rodrygo está en manos de Antonio Pintus.

Si el Madrid tiene alguna posibilidad de ganar al Liverpool, será gracias al preparador físico italiano.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 May 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> A ver , a un jugador como Mbappe no se le ficha para ganar al Rayo...
> De hecho, para jugar contra el Rayo y ganarle deberia bastar con Rodrygo Valverde Camavinga y Lunin y una faena de aliño
> 
> Un jugador así es para competir y vencer a los mejores equipos de Europa, no para ganar la Liga



Bueno te recuerdo que no veas cómo salen motivados los bukaneros esos..y yo a mpape veo que cuando se topa un autobús no sabe qué hacer


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 May 2022)

Me informan por línea interna de que mamadou está a punto de pasar reconocimiento médico...


----------



## filets (19 May 2022)

El MADRID a la final de la EUROLIGA de Baloncesto


----------



## cebollo (19 May 2022)

Hemos ganado a Sincola Mirotic y jugaremos la final contra el Anoduele.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 May 2022)

Vamossss


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 May 2022)

Este es mi madrid


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 May 2022)

Que grandes


----------



## xilebo (19 May 2022)

*El domingo, la decisión*

Según *L’Équipe*, el delantero anunciará su decisión final en el programa *Telefoot* que se emite a partir de las 11 horas. Habrá suspense hasta el final.


----------



## josemanuelb (19 May 2022)

A tomar por culo los culerdos de Mirotic y Laprovittola. Al carrer. Final en fútbol y basket. Grande Madrid.


----------



## _Suso_ (19 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El domingo, la decisión*
> 
> Según *L’Équipe*, el delantero anunciará su decisión final en el programa *Telefoot* que se emite a partir de las 11 horas. Habrá suspense hasta el final.



Me recuerda a Griezmann de verdad, tiene su mismo cerebro, siendo mucho mejor jugador, que si sí, que si no, que coñazo de tío de verdad.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (19 May 2022)

que asco de mbappe tio, si ya empieza así a hacer el gilipollas.
creéis de verdad que va a ser un ronaldo o un benzema???

que no venga.
que no ha ganado nada. 
hasta la polla de macacos subidos. 
y ya está bien de mbappe, en una semana la puta final de la champions,

disfrutad a los últimos blancos del madrid, que no va a venir ninguno más.


----------



## aprilia (19 May 2022)

Pues si lo anuncia en un programa de la tele francesa nocturno con gran audiencia es que se queda en Francia, obviamente.

En fin, no pudo ser.


----------



## Woden (19 May 2022)

eligió la pasta en vez de la gloria, que le den por culo al moronegro. Mal sidra se lo lleve.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 May 2022)

Me cuesta mucho creer que el Florencio no tengo esto calculado, ni que no se haya firmado algo antes.
Ya veremos pero si lo anuncia el domingo es que se queda seguro, y publicitariamente con el Madrid en boca de todo el mundo se alcanza el pico publicitario, después de ella champions el impacto publicitario para el es menor, loq.ie equivale a menos pasta.
Ya veremos, sigo pensando que Florencio no se le escapan los dos, uno vale, pero los dos no.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 May 2022)

aprilia dijo:


> Pues si lo anuncia en un programa de la tele francesa nocturno con gran audiencia es que se queda en Francia, obviamente.
> 
> En fin, no pudo ser.



No lo va a anunciar en el Chiringuito... yo no sé si se viene o se queda, pero que salga en un programa en la tele francesa no me parece que sea indicio de nada.


----------



## aprilia (19 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No lo va a anunciar en el Chiringuito... yo no sé si se viene o se queda, pero que salga en un programa en la tele francesa no me parece que sea indicio de nada.



Jajaja claaaro nada que ver.


----------



## Cuqui (20 May 2022)

Solo espero que si no viene ahora se le cierren las puertas definitivamente.


----------



## kicorv (20 May 2022)

Si Florentino Ahorros piensa que el año que viene va a seguir ganando con la misma plantilla pero sin varios que antes eran importantes (Bale, Marcelo, Isco, Hazard que iba a reemplazar a CR7…) y jubiletas (Modric, Kroos, etc) y que además vamos a pagar por verlo, VA DE CULO.

Pero qué se cree este señor, que se gastan 200 kilos en fichar a Halaand porque son subnormales??? O que el Madrid gana los partidos por el nombre???

Ya veréis. Ni Mbappés ni mierdas, éste se traerá a 2-3 gratuitos libres y largará al doble.


----------



## aprilia (20 May 2022)

Da la impresión de que le han hecho una oferta que no puede rechazar los moros y el Gran Oriente, tipo tu familia va a tener un accidente.


----------



## Th89 (20 May 2022)

He leído que va a anunciarlo el domingo en un programa de la televisión francesa 

Griezmann style.


----------



## filets (20 May 2022)

Renunciamos a Haaland por Mbappe y ahora no viene ninguno
En realidad tiene logica que los dos equipos con mas dinero se queden a los dos mejores jugadores. Siempre ha sido así


----------



## xilebo (20 May 2022)




----------



## filets (20 May 2022)

Mañana a las 21:00 es el ultimo partido de la temporada del PSG, contra el Metz
Si al final del partido la tortuga se despide de la aficion ficha por el Madrid
Si no da una vuelta al campo toda emotiva apaludiendo y llorando entonces es que se queda
y el Bernabeu lo inauguramos con la presentacion de Touchameni y Rudiger


----------



## JimTonic (20 May 2022)

Co tinuo a decir, la tortuga no es para el Madrid. Ojalá que rompa esto no nos lo merecemos los aficionados


----------



## aprilia (20 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



¿El Madrid está en la final de Copa de Europa de baloncesto también?

Maadre mía. Qué club tú. ¿Quién es favorito los moros?


----------



## Xequinfumfa (20 May 2022)

Sobre Mbappe: yo ya dije hace años que este tío estaba usando al Madrid para ser el jugador mejor pagado del mundo.

No sé qué pasará. Hablará el domingo y confirmará si renueva o se va; pero a mí las formas de Mbappé no me han gustado. Pero no de ahora, desde que estaba en el Monaco.

Pase lo que pase, para mí Mbappé no le llega a gente como Modric o Benzema ni a la suela de los zapatos. Que sí, que es un bicharraco de futbolista. Pero a mí me ha demostrado que no tiene señorío ni categoría para jugar en el Madrid.

Y, si viene, seré el primero en alegrarme. Pero así son las cosas.


----------



## fachacine (20 May 2022)

No descartéis que esté amenazado de muerte, él o su familia, por la mafia quatarí


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 May 2022)

Hace un año que vengo diciendo que solo estaba jugando para sacar más pasta. No quiero a un tío así en mi equipo. El Madrí está por encima de cualquier jugador.


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Woden dijo:


> eligió la pasta en vez de la gloria, que le den por culo al moronegro. Mal sidra se lo lleve.



Si eligió la pasta ENTONCES no era jugador para el Real Madrid.

Que le den por el culo a la tortuga a la mari y a la abogada.

Tu tren paso, te has reído dos veces del Real Madrid, y espero que NUNCA fiches por este glorioso equipo.

Hasta los huevos ya. 




Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Ah y que te de por el culo macron.

Porque nunca jugarás fuera DE FRANCIA no?

Jajajaja 

Puta tortuga 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Agente Coulson (20 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Vslverde, camavinga. 2
> 
> Modric, kross, casemiro. 3
> 
> Falta 1.



Te falta Ceballos. Y posiblemente Alaba.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

*NO QUIERO QUE NEGRAPÉ VENGA AL MADRID*


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

*NO LO PUEDO DECIR MAS CLARO*
*
EL PAYASO NEGRO ES UNA ESTRELLITA Y PARA ESTRELLA YA TENEMOS AL CLUB
*
*NO TE QUEREMOS, NEGRO.*


----------



## Agente Coulson (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me cuesta mucho creer que el Florencio no tengo esto calculado, ni que no se haya firmado algo antes.
> Ya veremos pero si lo anuncia el domingo es que se queda seguro, y publicitariamente con el Madrid en boca de todo el mundo se alcanza el pico publicitario, después de ella champions el impacto publicitario para el es menor, loq.ie equivale a menos pasta.
> Ya veremos, sigo pensando que Florencio no se le escapan los dos, uno vale, pero los dos no.



Se habrá firmado algo, como ocurrió con Figo. Pero el PSG puede estar cubriendo la indemnización al Madrid, como parte de su oferta.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

Pinta mal esto, que haga este anuncio a una semana de la champions, desde luego su entorno y quién le lleva son unos cracks pero esta vez han pisado en falso, esto en Madrid no está sentando bien, ya se dio boleto a un tal cristiano por joder una celebración con el Madrid de champions.

Llegando a tal nivel y con las presiones que tendrá, que ojo le está presionando un dictador con importantes inversiones en su país y el propio presidente de su pais.

No acabo de entender cómo llegados a cierto nivel de pasta no se prefiere formar parte de la historia a ganar más cuando ya ganas tanto...

En cualquier caso tanto Madrid como mbappe se han beneficiado publicitariamente del culebrón eso está claro.

Los últimos movimientos son raros...

El emir viene a España.
El Madrid anuncia la explotación economica del Bernabéu.
El fichaje de mbappe peligra....
Esta claro que el amor en su visita a España a puesto condiciones para invertir aquí.


Sigo pensando que una operación de estas dimensiones no puede ser algo tan cutre como esperar a que un jugador realice un comunicado, ni de coña.


El futbolista está firmado hace tiempo, hay una penalización, los Mohamed intentan negociar el pago de esa penalización con el Madrid y el Madrid se niega, el PSG viste de oro a mbappe y le da el dinero para que pague la penalización por romper el contrato.

Pero pensar que todo depende de que un tío anuncie un fichaje cuando le de la gana es muy inocente.

Todo apunta a que ha decidido romper contrato con el Madrid y que el PSG le da el dinero para pagar la penalizacion.

Su imagen para el que quiera negociar un traspaso en el futuro queda muy tocada si esto es así y desde luego al Madrid no vendrá nunca, eso está claro.

Yo creo que lo que mbappe quiere de verdad es firmar un año para que le llene de oro por lo del mundial y tal y luego ir al madrid, cosa que no veo.

Y con todo esto hemos asistido al fichaje más mediático de la historia.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

*EL NEGRO QUE QUEREMOS EN LA PLANTILLA ES EL DEL MÓNACO*


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Renunciamos a Haaland por Mbappe y ahora no viene ninguno
> En realidad tiene logica que los dos equipos con mas dinero se queden a los dos mejores jugadores. Siempre ha sido así




eso es lo que me jode.

que no tenemos a haland por el negro


----------



## Agente Coulson (20 May 2022)

Teníamos que haber ido a por Haaland.

Ahora nos quedamos sin la posibilidad de encontrar un reemplazo de futuro para Benzema.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Teníamos que haber ido a por Haaland.
> 
> Ahora nos quedamos sin la posibilidad de encontrar un reemplazo de futuro para Benzema.




asi es. El madrid la ha cagado pero bien.

el equipo del madrid los próximos 10 años era...

tchoua, valverde, camavinga

vini, haland, rodrygo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

lo de haland y el city ya es oficial?? el jugador ya firmó??


----------



## Glokta (20 May 2022)

No queríamos al pizzas pero este a la chita callando es del mismo palo


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Teníamos que haber ido a por Haaland.
> 
> Ahora nos quedamos sin la posibilidad de encontrar un reemplazo de futuro para Benzema.



Yo ya lo dije.

Floper se queda sin ambos.

Y también sin la perla del Mónaco.

Cojonudo 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pinta mal esto, que haga este anuncio a una semana de la champions, desde luego su entorno y quién le lleva son unos cracks pero esta vez han pisado en falso, esto en Madrid no está sentando bien, ya se dio boleto a un tal cristiano por joder una celebración con el Madrid de champions.
> 
> Llegando a tal nivel y con las presiones que tendrá, que ojo le está presionando un dictador con importantes inversiones en su país y el propio presidente de su pais.
> 
> ...



Correcto la visita del emir dictador fue el canario en la mina. 

Negrappe no viene. 

Y luego el macron maricon. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Yo ya lo dije.
> 
> Floper se queda sin ambos.
> 
> ...




yo espero que lo de tchoua todavía tenga arreglo. El tio aún no ha firmado con nadie.

el madrí tiene que ir de cabeza a por él.


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> yo espero que lo de tchoua todavía tenga arreglo. El tio aún no ha firmado con nadie.
> 
> el madrí tiene que ir de cabeza a por él.



Floper se metera un tres cero en propia puerta.

Ya verás.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

En la radio francesa ya dicen que a firmado por dos años.

En menudo pollo se ha metido este chaval, que le habrán presionado eso está claro, pero que él también a dado lugar a que esa presión exista por no cerrar el acuerdo pues también.

El sueldo del futbolista es tan alto que nadie va a poder mejorarle el contrato es una locura.


----------



## Roedr (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En la radio francesa ya dicen que a firmado por dos años.
> 
> En menudo pollo se ha metido este chaval, que le habrán presionado eso está claro, pero que él también a dado lugar a que esa presión exista por no cerrar el acuerdo pues también.
> 
> El sueldo del futbolista es tan alto que nadie va a poder mejorarle el contrato es una locura.



Si es así, espero que no venga al Madrid en la vida. Que disfrute de un carrerón futbolístico en el PSG como Neymar. Realmente, para nosotros no es malo que Bappe se pudra en el PSG. 

Lo que me preocupa es que si no ganamos la Champions el final de temporada va a ser muy amargo, a pesar de haber hecho un temporadón increíble.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En la radio francesa ya dicen que a firmado por dos años.
> 
> En menudo pollo se ha metido este chaval, que le habrán presionado eso está claro, pero que él también a dado lugar a que esa presión exista por no cerrar el acuerdo pues también.
> 
> El sueldo del futbolista es tan alto que nadie va a poder mejorarle el contrato es una locura.




que le follen


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (20 May 2022)

vaya tela. la culpa de esto es "nuestra". si dejáramos de pinchar en noticias sobre fichajes inventados/futuribles, los diarios dejarían de publicarlas. y los jugadores no tendrían tanta fuerza sobre los clubes.
antiguamente se habían públicos los fichajes y ya, no nos enterábamos ni de una décima parte de lo que se cocía por atrás. y mejor para todos, sobre todo para la gente, que dejaría de perder el tiempo


----------



## Roedr (20 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> No descartéis que esté amenazado de muerte, él o su familia, por la mafia quatarí



Está amenazado de que se le escape algún euro.


----------



## Roedr (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pinta mal esto, que haga este anuncio a una semana de la champions, desde luego su entorno y quién le lleva son unos cracks pero esta vez han pisado en falso, esto en Madrid no está sentando bien, ya se dio boleto a un tal cristiano por joder una celebración con el Madrid de champions.
> 
> Llegando a tal nivel y con las presiones que tendrá, que ojo le está presionando un dictador con importantes inversiones en su país y el propio presidente de su pais.
> 
> ...



Sí, lo del emir en Madrid justo ahora ha sido, cuanto menos, curiosillo.


----------



## juantxxxo (20 May 2022)

josemanuelb dijo:


> A tomar por culo los culerdos de Mirotic y Laprovittola. Al carrer. Final en fútbol y basket. Grande Madrid.



Mirotic tenía un punto gafe que no molaba nada. En partidos importantes, no daba el nivel y ya lo demostró en el Madrid.

De todas formas, el farsa ha hecho una gran temporada: campeones de hockey noséqué, de petanca y victoria en el Berna como en la época de Juan Gaspart.

IMPARAPLA TÚ!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

2 años 60 millones netos al año=120 anuales brutos.

150 millones de euros de
Prima en "bonus" por renovar.

130 millones para pagar la clausura del precontrato firmado con el Madrid.


Cifras oficiales que se empiezan a publicar en Francia.

Imposible para el madrid.


----------



## filets (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 2 años 60 millones netos al año=120 anuales brutos.
> 
> 150 millones de euros de
> Prima en "bonus" por renovar.
> ...



Joder, ahora entiendo el "TRANQUILO"
Tranquilo hasta que el Jeque se puso nervioso y solto la guita


Estamos hablando de unas cantidades de dinero que EL FUTBOL NO PRODUCE. Esa frase de "los jugadores ganan esas cantidades PORQUE LAS PRODUCEN" ya no es verdad
Mbappe no produce 120+150+130=400M€ en dos años. No los produce y menos en La Ligue 1
La era del MAMADOU + JEQUE MORO DUEÑO DEL EQUIPO ha comenzado


----------



## Th89 (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 2 años 60 millones netos al año=120 anuales brutos.
> 
> 150 millones de euros de
> Prima en "bonus" por renovar.
> ...



Yo hago apagón hasta el domingo.

Si se queda en la cárcel de oro, pues que le follen muy fuertemente.

Al final siempre sale el Sol.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

RFI (radio Francia):

"Florentino Pérez a cedido a peticiones realizadas por empresarios de su país esta misma semana, entre ellos el presidente de Iberdrola donde catar es su máximo accionista".


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Joder, ahora entiendo el "TRANQUILO"
> Tranquilo hasta que el Jeque se puso nervioso y solto la guita
> 
> 
> ...



Ni los galácticos generaban lo que se pagaba imagínate este en una liga que no ve ni su madre.
Este es el fútbol que nos espera.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 May 2022)

En general bastante de acuerdo con ambos.
Si comunica que no viene...yo creo que en un futuro el Madrid deberia jugar con el como el ha jugado con el Madrid y si finalmente le ficha, que fuese por muy muy poco sueldo, sin prima, y aceptando un rol secundario.
No mereceria otra cosa.


----------



## The Replicant (20 May 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Mirotic tenía un punto gafe que no molaba nada. En partidos importantes, no daba el nivel y ya lo demostró en el Madrid.
> 
> De todas formas, el farsa ha hecho una gran temporada: campeones de hockey noséqué, de petanca y victoria en el Berna como en la época de Juan Gaspart.
> 
> IMPARAPLA TÚ!!!!



y la champions femenina!, no te olvides de la champions femenina!  

taluecs


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

Rfi:
"El real Madrid sabe desde hace 3 meses que mbappe no fichara, desde la eliminatoria de champions, no lo han filtrado para negociar a la baja las renovacion de vinicius".


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (20 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Eso si viene, que como no venga va a ser el *LOL *a la máxima potencia



Va a ser un descojone general.. los antis van a tener memes hasta dentro de 10 años y más cuando con o sin Mbappe vamos a ganara las próximas 3 Ligas.

A mi me la sopla si viene o no, la verdad


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (20 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Bueno te recuerdo que no veas cómo salen motivados los bukaneros esos..y yo a mpape veo que cuando se topa un autobús no sabe qué hacer



Lo sé, si te doy la razón. Lo que ocurre es que para jugar contra el Rayo (u otros equipos de la Liga) no deberías necesitar a Mbappe... y como tú dices, ni siquiera te sirve.

Cádiz, Rayo, Levante, Mallorca, Eibar, etc... no te van a dejar correr


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (20 May 2022)

chavales, que es una buena noticia.
Para que quieres al macaco ese por tanto dinero.
Con esa pasta te puedes ficahr a un defensa, un medio y un delantero top.

que le follen, si es tan bueno porque no ha ganado una mierda fuera de francia???
El mundial se lo regalaron a Francia.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (20 May 2022)

El negrapé este me tiene hasta los huevos, qué tío más cansino, nosotros con la chavalada y el Amego a campeonar


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

RFI:
"Es una decisión histórica, es una decisión de muestra de poder deportivo, político y económico entre Francia y España, sienta precedente negativo para el real Madrid, ya no pueden fichar a todo aquel que quieran".


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> En general bastante de acuerdo con ambos.
> Si comunica que no viene...yo creo que en un futuro el Madrid deberia jugar con el como el ha jugado con el Madrid y si finalmente le ficha, que fuese por muy muy poco sueldo, sin prima, y aceptando un rol secundario.
> No mereceria otra cosa.




todavía estáis pensando en el negro para el futuro???


*qué le follen!!!!*


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> El negrapé este me tiene hasta los huevos, qué tío más cansino, nosotros con la chavalada y el Amego a campeonar





es una estrellita.


Ningún madridista de bien le quiere.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

*fuck negrapé!!*


----------



## Chichimango (20 May 2022)

Esas cantidades de las que habláis están completamente fuera del alcance del Madrid y de cualquier otro club _normal_. No hay nada que hacer, el prestigio no lo puede todo. 

Ahora el jeque se sacará otro megacontrato publicitario de la manga, de esos que hace él consigo mismo, y a tomar por saco. Y si no, ya se encargará Luciferin de ampliar los márgenes del fair-play. El día que alguien investigue en serio toda la mierda que rodea a la UEFA, la peña va a filpar.


----------



## Andr3ws (20 May 2022)

Si no viene y el Madrid se levanta 130M tampoco está mal. 

Yo ya desconecto de este culebrón. Tenemos una final histórica que es lo que alimenta nuestra leyenda, no un fulano, por muy bueno que sea.


----------



## Gashegodemierda (20 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> "los jugadores ganan esas cantidades PORQUE LAS PRODUCEN" ya no es verdad



Ni lo era en la época de Mendoza y Sanz, donde el Madrid, que tendría que ser una máquina de hacer dinero, se puso con una deuda de 20.000 millones de pelas, que tuvo que liquidar el Floper autovendiendose la "parcelita."

Que la política de Franquismo y post-Franquismo de "todo en Madrid" hiciera de unos terrenos comprados en un páramo del extraradio se transformaran en zona premium urbana, y las corruptelas políticas de las recalificaciones, no tiene nada que ver con la capacidad generadora del Buitre, Michel o de Anelka, Congo o Manoliño Canabal.

Otro día hablamos de la mentira de los Galácticos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

Gashegodemierda dijo:


> Ni lo era en la época de Mendoza y Sanz, donde el Madrid, que tendría que ser una máquina de hacer dinero, se puso con una deuda de 20.000 millones de pelas, que tuvo que liquidar el Floper autovendiendose la "parcelita."
> 
> Que la política de Franquismo y post-Franquismo de "todo en Madrid" hiciera de unos terrenos comprados en un páramo del extraradio se transformaran en zona premium urbana, y las corruptelas políticas de las recalificaciones, no tiene nada que ver con la capacidad generadora del Buitre, Michel o de Anelka, Congo o Manoliño Canabal.
> 
> Otro día hablamos de la mentira de los Galácticos.




odio a Castilla, eh parásito??


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> RFI (radio Francia):
> 
> "Florentino Pérez a cedido a peticiones realizadas por empresarios de su país esta misma semana, entre ellos el presidente de Iberdrola donde catar es su máximo accionista".



Eso me cuadra, CON la visita DEL DICTADOR DE QATAR.

EFECTIVAMENTE. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En la radio francesa ya dicen que a firmado por dos años.
> 
> En menudo pollo se ha metido este chaval, que le habrán presionado eso está claro, pero que él también a dado lugar a que esa presión exista por no cerrar el acuerdo pues también.
> 
> El sueldo del futbolista es tan alto que nadie va a poder mejorarle el contrato es una locura.



Este no sabe donde se ha metido.

Bueno el se ha dejado.

Os imagináis a Cristiano diciéndole el presidente de Portugal que no puede fichar por el Real Madrid.

Jajajaja

Soy yo y le digo al maricon, no solo ficho sino que si me tocas los cojones me nacionalizo español y digo en rueda de prensa que el CULPABLE ERES TÚ.

Este chaval va a ganar dinero pero NO VA A GANAR PARA DISGUSTOS.





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Está amenazado de que se le escape algún euro.



Esta amenazado por cuestiones políticas.

Es CLARO.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Th89 (20 May 2022)

Yo si fuera Floren, le diría a Benzema que le mandara una foto de Ozil al tortugo por WhatsApp.

Claro, conciso y al pie.

Y dicho esto, el lunes ya pasaré para cagarme en los muertos de quien haga falta.


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> En general bastante de acuerdo con ambos.
> Si comunica que no viene...yo creo que en un futuro el Madrid deberia jugar con el como el ha jugado con el Madrid y si finalmente le ficha, que fuese por muy muy poco sueldo, sin prima, y aceptando un rol secundario.
> No mereceria otra cosa.



Dos veces paso la gloria por el y las rechazo.

Que le den por el culo por no haberse hecho respetar por el maricon presidente de Francia.

Y ceder a presiones POLÍTICAS. 




Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fachacine (20 May 2022)

Preguntas que me hago:

¿Es posible que su sentimiento madridista sea fingido para dar esperanzas e inflar el precio de la operación?

¿Es posible que aquel cómic que hizo sobre su vida donde aparece él de pequeño diciendo "algún día jugaré en el Madrid" sea fingido para dar esperanzas e inflar el precio de la operación?

¿Es posible que aquellos gestos de admiración mirando hacia arriba durante el entrenamiento previo a la vuelta de octavos contemplando las obras del Bernabeu sea fingido para dar esperanzas e inflar el precio de la operación?

¿Es posible que el hijoputa haya utilizado a su compañero de selección y aparentemente su muy-mejor-amigo Karim Benzema y que ese buen rollito y confidencias que tenía con él sea fingido para dar esperanzas e inflar el precio de la operación?

Espero que se arregle y fiche por el Madrid pero ¿es posible que este tío sea así de sibilino e hijoputa? ¿o son así de sibilinas las 2 mujeres, la abogada y la madre, que le llevan los asuntos? Acordaos de lo que os dije ayer, aquí hay tema atiquense, todo este comportamiento sibilino es profundamente femenino, hacedme caso, mientras te dicen que te quieren se están follando a todo Dios.


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Preguntas que me hago:
> 
> ¿Es posible que su sentimiento madridista sea fingido para dar esperanzas e inflar el precio de la operación?
> 
> ...



Yo creo que este tío es un COBARDE, es más simple que eso.

No se ha atrevido a cumplir su sueño por PRESIONES POLÍTICAS DE VETE TU A SABER DE QUE TIPO.

SOY YO y le digo a macron MÉTETE CON TUS MARICONES NEGROS en la cama y a DORMIR.

Y OLVÍDATE DE MI. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Yo cuando vi al EMIR dictador recibido CON HONORES ya sabía que la tortuga NO VENÍA y floper también porque han hecho de esto una cuestión DE ESTADO.

Estado FRANCÉS Y QATAR. 

Y estado Español PONIENDO CULO 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 May 2022)

si despues de todos estos meses es para decir "jeje me quedo en el psg"
es que entre otras cosas el tio muchas luces no tiene


----------



## 11kjuan (20 May 2022)

No os enteráis, es del Madrid desde shiquetito


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 May 2022)

el madrid le habia ofrecido a kroos renovar hasta 2024
y kroos ha respondido que mejor esperar a ver como se siente y como esta su cuerpo el año que viene

o sea el mismo reconoce que esta en las ultimas
y casi seguro que el cabezon le pondra titular en la final y encima contra aviones a reaccion que es lo que es el liverpul
aplaudamos


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> el madrid le habia ofrecido a kroos renovar hasta 2024
> y kroos ha respondido que mejor esperar a ver como se siente y como esta su cuerpo el año que viene
> 
> o sea el mismo reconoce que esta en las ultimas
> y casi seguro que el cabezon le pondra titular en la final y encima contra aviones a reaccion que es lo que es el liverpul



A mi me preocupa kroos, en la final.

Yo saldría con camavinga pero el abuelo irá a piñon. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Si les aguantamos los arreones iniciales que nos van a pegar en los 20 minutos iniciales, podemos joderles.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Andr3ws (20 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> el madrid le habia ofrecido a kroos renovar hasta 2024
> y kroos ha respondido que mejor esperar a ver como se siente y como esta su cuerpo el año que viene
> 
> o sea el mismo reconoce que esta en las ultimas
> ...



Pienso que si se gana la 14º, Kroos cuelga las botas para irse en lo más alto.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Preguntas que me hago:
> 
> ¿Es posible que su sentimiento madridista sea fingido para dar esperanzas e inflar el precio de la operación?
> 
> ...



ç

lo de sentimiento madridista de dónde sale??

cuando era un crio lo que tenía en la habitación eran fotos y posters de cristiano. Da la casualidad de que cristiano en aquella época jugaba en el madrid

negrapé siempre ha sido de cristiano, no del madrid.


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Pienso que si se gana la 14º, Kroos cuelga las botas para irse en lo más alto.



Lacito de oro y gracias por los servicios prestados.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> A mi me preocupa kroos, en la final.
> 
> *Yo saldría con camavinga* pero el abuelo irá a piñon.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



es que eso lo ve hasta rober el de la carniceria del supermercado que los fines de semana entrena al equipo de niños del barrio

pero claro.......como le vamos a discutir a don carlo ancelotti y su experiencia sabiduria : el sabe mas que nadie de futbol


----------



## cebollo (20 May 2022)

Si hicieron el 11M pueden retener a Mbappe.


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Si hicieron el 11M pueden retener a Mbappe.



Correcto.

Por ahí vas BIEN.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

El anuncio de la super liga.

Los audios de florentino.

El sorteo amañado.

Los cruces contra PSG, Chelsea y City.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

y lo de kross pues bueno...

se le da las gracias por los servicios prestados y que pase el siguiente.

pd: kross no es un mito del madridismo como lo puede ser modric


----------



## Lake (20 May 2022)

T-Kroos es muy criticado por su aparente bajo rendimiento , pero el Madric está consiguiendo lo máximo con una plantilla veterana , lo cual tiene un mérito tremendo dado el fútbol-físico que se estila últimamente ,
y el teutón tiene naturalmente buena parte de " la culpa " de ello .


----------



## filets (20 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> ç
> 
> lo de sentimiento madridista de dónde sale??
> 
> ...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

filets dijo:


>




pues eso...fotos de cris por todas partes.


----------



## filets (20 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> pues eso...fotos de cris por todas partes.



Hay una jugando con Portugal
Es evidente que su idolo era CR7. Y su equipo el PSG


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

Rfi:

"La única opción de que mbappe no fiche por el Madrid es pagar los 130 millones de cláusula precontrato.

En el propio precontrato se específica que el pago no puede provenir del psg ni nadie relacionado."

Sacad conclusiones de lo que ha pasado.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Rfi:
> 
> *"La única opción de que mbappe no fiche por el Madrid es pagar los 130 millones de cláusula precontrato.*
> 
> ...




cómo? cómo?? 130 millones de cláusula precontrato?? 130 millones para el madrí en el caso de que negrapé no venga?


----------



## JimTonic (20 May 2022)

a mi a ver si se corta ya este rollo que estoy hasta los cojones de 24x7 con la tortuga ninja

Sobre lo de halland yo pienso que se hizo bien en no ficharle por la famosa clausula de los dos años a volver a dar el coñazo

sobre este se acaba de crear una prision de oro, no va a poder salir nunca de alli, en fin, por lo menos no es rival en la champions, son muy flojitos y mientras sigan con neymar y messi no van a ganar nada. Yo creo que lo que ha pasado es que le han pedido al tito floren que no ejecute la clausula de 130 millones de penalizacion, y esas son las presiones, y parece que lo an conseguido. Yo creo que el tito floren se habra asegurado la paz con la UEFA por esto y asi todos contentos.

Yo ahora iria a por el tochameni del monaco, que si no ha firmado por nadie es porque esperaba una jugada asi, ahora cobra todo el sentido


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

RFi:

"Durante el partido de vuelta en Madrid, Nasser ofreció pagar la cláusula de 130 millones a florentino, este se negó de forma tajante a lo que Nasser tras llamar al emir le dijo que ninguna clausura salvaría la renovación con el PSG".


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Chicos, he examinado la prensa y la radio francesas y las dos únicas fuentes de estas dudas son Pedrerol y @Obiwanchernobil que empiezo a pensar que son la misma persona.



Desgraciadamente llevamos toda la mañana escuchando RFi en el trabajo por temas que poco tienen que ver con el futbol.

Para mí también es un palo que no fiche, recordad mi frase:
"La era del mamadou ha comenzado".


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 May 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Va a ser un descojone general.. los antis van a tener memes hasta dentro de 10 años y más cuando con o sin Mbappe vamos a ganara las próximas 3 Ligas.
> 
> A mi me la sopla si viene o no, la verdad



Yo firmaria que cada temporada los madridistas celebremos titulos y los barcelonistas y atleticos celebren fichajes frustrados del Madrid


----------



## filets (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> "La única opción de que mbappe no fiche por el Madrid es pagar los 130 millones de cláusula precontrato.
> En el propio precontrato se específica que el pago no puede provenir del psg ni nadie relacionado."



Pues se le dan 260M€ a Mbappe para que pague la clausula
Luego Macron le hace un descuento especial del impuesto y Moroppe le devuelve al PSG los otros 130M


----------



## Gashegodemierda (20 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> odio a Castilla, eh parásito??



Parasito será tu puta madre, garañán. Tú la meseta la habrás visto en las postales, acomplejado. Asume ya que os echaron de Castilla porque no soportaban vuestro acento pejín, vuestro fuerte olor a montuno y mierda de vaca, vuestras toscas formas, y el gañanismo de los Hormaecheas y Revillas que adoráis.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 May 2022)

si todo este silencio del negro lo tiene acordado con el madrid porque ya fichó por el madrid hace meses , entonces me parece bien

pero si todo este silencio es porque por debajo el negro semana tras semana ha estado presionando chantajeando racaneando ... al madrid con lo economico y ha estado sin firmar , entonces es un negro muy peligroso , un endiosado infinito , un racano usurero infinito , y eso no es amor al madrid , sino solo amor al dinero , con lo que este negro en el madrid podria torcerse facil , no me gusta


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

Gashegodemierda dijo:


> Parasito será tu puta madre, garañán. Tú la meseta la habrás visto en las postales, acomplejado. Asume ya que os echaron de Castilla porque no soportaban vuestro acento pejín, vuestro fuerte olor a montuno y mierda de vaca, vuestras toscas formas, y el gañanismo de los Hormaecheas y Revillas que adoráis.




cómeme la polla, parásito hijo de la gran puta


----------



## Andr3ws (20 May 2022)

Vamos a ver, el asunto no deja de ser un Win-Win para el Madrid.

Que viene, pues tienes jugador franquicia, si sale bien para los próximos 10-12 años y vuelves a estar en lo alto del fútbol mundial aspirando a absolutamente todo (aunque hemos visto que ya aspiramos a absolutamente todo sin Negrappe. )

Que no viene, 130 Kilos que has sacado de la nada.

Asi que pase lo que pase, algo sacas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

RFi:

"La firma del nuevo contrato con el PSG se ejecuto el miércoles, el jueves se hizo efectiva la clausura liberatoria con el Madrid".


----------



## Andr3ws (20 May 2022)

Abro la web de L`Équipe y hablan de..... 

¡Alcaraz!


----------



## filets (20 May 2022)

El puto tortugón va a montar un documental el domingo para decir que se pira o que se queda.
EGO no le falta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

RFi:
"Esto marca un antes y después en el mundo del fútbol, es un cambio de paradigma, los nuevos clubs toman el poder"


----------



## xilebo (20 May 2022)

*Expediente Militao*

Los errores del central brasileño en los últimos partidos, unido al excelente rendimiento de *Nacho*, abren debate sobre la pareja de *Alaba* para la final de *París*.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

Acaba de terminar ahora mismo el especial de la RFi francesa, 4 hora de programa.

Bueno pues es la primera vez que se le escapa al Madrid un fichaje de estas dimensiones, pero bueno es lo que hay.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

Queréis un Pokémon?


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Vamos a ver, el asunto no deja de ser un Win-Win para el Madrid.
> 
> Que viene, pues tienes jugador franquicia, si sale bien para los próximos 10-12 años y vuelves a estar en lo alto del fútbol mundial aspirando a absolutamente todo (aunque hemos visto que ya aspiramos a absolutamente todo sin Negrappe. )
> 
> ...



Pues traete a la perla del Mónaco coño

Floper a que cojones juegas?

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JimTonic (20 May 2022)

el madrid nunca va a ejecutar los 130 millones de la clausula de penalizacion, por eso viajo el tro dia el delegado de qatar a españa.


Eso lo hacen los moros, se trasladan fisicamente para pedirlo, y luego para agradecer. El florentino a ganado el favor de la UEFA y de quatar


asi que ahora tenemos que ir a por el del monaco, en fin fue bonito mientras duro


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

según lo que le he escuchado a pedrerol estos días no había cláusula por ningún lado. Vamos, que el madrí confió su suerte en la palabra de un negro.


Ojalá que esa cláusula sea verdad. Con esos 130 millones nos traemos a tchoua y a un lateral derecho top.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> el madrid nunca va a ejecutar los 130 millones de la clausula de penalizacion, por eso viajo el tro dia el delegado de qatar a españa.
> 
> 
> Eso lo hacen los moros, se trasladan fisicamente para pedirlo, y luego para agradecer. El florentino a ganado el favor de la UEFA y de quatar
> ...




al madrí le hace mas falta tchoua que negrapé. No hay mal que por bien no venga.


----------



## Cuqui (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> RFi:
> "Esto marca un antes y después en el mundo del fútbol, es un cambio de paradigma, los nuevos clubs toman el poder"



Minuto y resultado obi, eres nuestro ojos y oidos en temas de negros.


----------



## Andr3ws (20 May 2022)

Vamos a esperar a ver que pasa. Además tenemos asuntos más importantes la semana que viene. 

Por otro lado hoy tenemos un partido, que aunque no lo parezca, es muy importante para el Madridismo y para preparar la final del sabado que viene. 
Esta noche tiene que ser una fiesta, despedir a los que se van y darle moral a los que vayan a jugar la final.


----------



## filets (20 May 2022)

Mas giros que en LOST


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

mejor.


----------



## Cuqui (20 May 2022)

Bueno pues sin mbappe vamos a tener un paston para mejorar el equipo. Que tal veriais un tchouameni + bellingham + lateral derecho?


----------



## 11kjuan (20 May 2022)

Fuentes fiables que están en mi cabeza me han dicho que el fichaje de Negrape es inminente.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 May 2022)

Si esto es así, menos mal que nos pasa con un equipo en final de Champions y con cuatro o cinco jugadores de veinte años que han confirmado ser de categoría top mundial.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Bueno pues sin mbappe vamos a tener un paston para mejorar el equipo. Que tal veriais un tchouameni + bellingham + lateral derecho?




prefiero esos 3 fichajes antes que a negrapé


----------



## BTK (20 May 2022)

Como esto sea verdad me parece ruinoso hasta para un club estado:

*EL NO DE KYLIAN MBAPPÉ AL REAL MADRID: 300 MILLONES DE PRIMA Y 100 ¡NETOS! POR AÑO PARA RENOVAR CON EL PSG  *








El no de Kylian Mbappé al Real Madrid: 300 millones de prima y 100 ¡netos! por año para renovar con el PSG


Exclusiva Eurosport Real Madrid: La oferta de renovación de Kylian Mbappé por el PSG es de 300 millones de prima y 100 millones netos por temporada.




www.eurosport.es


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

En la RFi estaban diciendo que ni los equipos ni mabppe podían decir nada por temas de confidencialidad.


----------



## 11kjuan (20 May 2022)

Que son esos millones de prima ?
Por si lo ficha el Real Madrid ?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

BTK dijo:


> Como esto sea verdad me parece ruinoso hasta para un club estado:
> 
> *EL NO DE KYLIAN MBAPPÉ AL REAL MADRID: 300 MILLONES DE PRIMA Y 100 ¡NETOS! POR AÑO PARA RENOVAR CON EL PSG *
> 
> ...




brutal


----------



## Cuqui (20 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> prefiero esos 3 fichajes antes que a negrapé



Yo tambien pero bellingham esta temp creo que es imposible, y a tchouaneni le va a ofrecer el pool mucho mas cash.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Yo tambien pero bellingham esta temp creo que es imposible, y a tchouaneni le va a ofrecer el pool mucho mas cash.




no creo que le ofrezca mas de 8 netos por temporada.


----------



## Cuqui (20 May 2022)

BTK dijo:


> Como esto sea verdad me parece ruinoso hasta para un club estado:
> 
> *EL NO DE KYLIAN MBAPPÉ AL REAL MADRID: 300 MILLONES DE PRIMA Y 100 ¡NETOS! POR AÑO PARA RENOVAR CON EL PSG *
> 
> ...



Aqui el tema es que, si como se prevee los moros dejan el psg en un periodo de 2-3 años quien se va a quedar con ese muerto.


----------



## Andr3ws (20 May 2022)

Se va a levantar el moreno más de 500 M de €


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

este si es madridista


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Aqui el tema es que, si como se prevee los moros dejan el psg en un periodo de 2-3 años quien se va a quedar con ese muerto.



Mbappe lo gestionará, bueno el, la mari y la abogada.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Andr3ws (20 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Aqui el tema es que, si como se prevee los moros dejan el psg en un periodo de 2-3 años quien se va a quedar con ese muerto.



O imaginate que empieza la temporada y el tipo de lesiona grave y deja de ser el jugador que es hoy día.


----------



## Cuqui (20 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Mbappe lo gestionará, bueno el, la mari y la abogada.
> 
> Jajajaja
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Imagino que cuando eso ocurra acabara en el city, aunque creo que en ese tiempo se va a convertir en un juguete roto. Mucha presion para un jugador que se enfrenta cada fin de semana a equipos de serie B.
Ya puede modificar luciferin el fair play, otra vez.


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Imagino que cuando eso ocurra acabara en el city, aunque creo que en ese tiempo se va a convertir en un juguete roto. Mucha presion para un jugador que se enfrenta cada fin de semana a equipos de serie B.
> Ya puede modificar luciferin el fair play, otra vez.



No puede SALIR DE FRANCIA.

RECUERDAS?

JAJAJAJA 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## filets (20 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Aqui el tema es que, si como se prevee los moros dejan el psg en un periodo de 2-3 años quien se va a quedar con ese muerto.



Un equipo con los ingresos que genera la "Ligue 1" y mas gasto que el Shitty
Chollazo, me lo quitan de las manos


----------



## fred (20 May 2022)

Pues nada a jugar con el Auxerre y el Troyes,a que te inflen a ostias en esa liga mierder y a caer en el primer cruce de Champions,que le aproveche.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

BTK dijo:


> Como esto sea verdad me parece ruinoso hasta para un club estado:
> 
> *EL NO DE KYLIAN MBAPPÉ AL REAL MADRID: 300 MILLONES DE PRIMA Y 100 ¡NETOS! POR AÑO PARA RENOVAR CON EL PSG *
> 
> ...




Joder llevo retranmitiendoos toda la mañana el programa especial de RFi y pensabais que estaba troleando cabrones.

En la cadena francesa descuentan de esos 300 los 130 que tiene que pagar al Madrid por romper el contrato.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

Como siempre @Obiwanchernobil compartiendo sus exclusivas en burbuja.


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder llevo retranmitiendoos toda la mañana el programa especial de RFi y pensabais que estaba troleando cabrones.
> 
> En la cadena francesa descuentan de esos 300 los 130 que tiene que pagar al Madrid por romper el contrato.



Osea que Negrappe nos paga a tchoauameni?

Dale FLOPER que cojones esperas? 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## filets (20 May 2022)

Hay que reconocer que el sitio de Mbappe es FRANCIA


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

Ahora la cuestión es ver quién ficha el Madrid.
Que huele a levantarle a Pogba a la juve.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Osea que Negrappe nos paga a tchoauameni?
> 
> Dale FLOPER que cojones esperas?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Si lo entendemos así la jugada es cojonuda, pero no creo que nadie lo entienda así, era una lucha de poder y por primera vez la pierde el Madrid.


----------



## Andr3ws (20 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1064324
> 
> 
> Hay que reconocer que el sitio de Mbappe es FRANCIA



Hay puede haber kilotones de virus del mono.


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ahora la cuestión es ver quién ficha el Madrid.
> Que huele a levantarle a Pogba a la juve.



No me jodas

El puto pogba que solo sabía repetir EN BUCLE el payaso de ZZ.





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## filets (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si lo entendemos así la jugada es cojonuda, pero no creo que nadie lo entienda así, era una lucha de poder y por primera vez la pierde el Madrid.



porque es el Madrid contra Catar, no Madrid contra PSG
La edad del MOROJEQUE ha comenzado


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

Acaban de de decir en la RFi que Zidane entrenará al PSG el próximo curso, dembele renueva por el Barcelona.


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si lo entendemos así la jugada es cojonuda, pero no creo que nadie lo entienda así, era una lucha de poder y por primera vez la pierde el Madrid.



Seamos PRÁCTICOS.

A POR LA 14 y a por tchoauameni.

Y luego cantaremos.

WHO IS MBAPPE? 

JAJAJAJA 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Andr3ws (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Acaban de de decir en la RFi que Zidane entrenará al PSG el próximo curso, dembele renueva por el Barcelona.



Luca Zidane futuro portero del PSG


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Acaban de de decir en la RFi que Zidane entrenará al PSG el próximo curso, dembele renueva por el Barcelona.



Que se lleve a pogba también.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Acaban de de decir en la RFi que Zidane entrenará al PSG el próximo curso, dembele renueva por el Barcelona.



Que se lleve a pogba también.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ahora la cuestión es ver quién ficha el Madrid.
> Que huele a levantarle a Pogba a la juve.




Pogba? En serio?

No creo que el Madrid cometa ese error


----------



## filets (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Acaban de de decir en la RFi que Zidane entrenará al PSG el próximo curso, dembele renueva por el Barcelona.



Ahi ya te has pasado


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

Joder que animalada, descontamos los 130 de compensación y el moreno se embolsa 
180 millones por prima, prima de un equipo en el que ya estaba  joder es el contrato del siglo.
Y 60 limpios, lo que serían 120 brutos.
El 100%de los derechos de imagen otros 100 netos al año.

Ya ves tú, con 23 años, el mamadou y su familia de repente ven que el presidente del país quiere rociarle, que le ponen una corona de oro y veré a saber que mas.
Es una animalada.

En la propia RFi dicen que un contrato así no es por posible en la liga francesa.

Así estaba de efusivo celebrando los goles con el Madrid.

Alguna vez le visteis un gesto en redes o fuera del campo...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

pues si esos 130 millones son ciertos tengo muy claro que tchoua viene este verano.


----------



## filets (20 May 2022)

Para el Madrid es una operacion cojonuda
130M + lo que te ahorras en sueldo + ahorro de la prima de fichaje de la negrodiva 
Tenemos CASH para fichar a los negros que sí necesitamos, sobretodo en mediocampo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

El Madrid no perdió a dinho, eligió a Beckham y no era un casi de estado, no se media con nadie.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

yo nunca he creído que fuera un jugador que el madrí necesitase. Donde mejor juega negrapé es partiendo desde la izquierda y en esa posición ya tenemos a vini


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ahi ya te has pasado



Por lo de dembele lo dices filetes??
Que Zidane entrenaba al PSG era un secreto a voces.


----------



## filets (20 May 2022)

Yo utilizaba los 130M para comprar 130M de hamburguesas de un euro del McDonalds y acababa con el hambre en el mundo
A ver como nos atacaban los progres despues de una maniobra asi

VROOOOOOOTAL


----------



## filets (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Por lo de dembele lo dices filetes??
> Que Zidane entrenaba al PSG era un secreto a voces.



Sí, ¿que coño va a saber RFi sobre Dembele?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

Ya empieza a contraprogramar florencio, la noticia lleva toda la mañana en las redacciones:









La maldición del PSG


Muchos jugadores y entrenadores han encontrado la gloria en Europa tras dejar el conjunto parisino. El último, Kevin Trapp, este miércoles con el Eintracht.



as.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Sí, ¿que coño va a saber RFi sobre Dembele?



Tenía un acuerdo con el PSG por lo que he entendido, tampoco tengo un francés muy extenso.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

Se comienza a hablar en España de la llegada de Zidane al PSG:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...DKAB6BAgVEAE&usg=AOvVaw3dMO0nSkxKY6FcOdKZ8VQt[/URL]


----------



## filets (20 May 2022)

El que se tiene que estar tirando de los pelos es Haaland
Porque ahora que Mbappe renueva por el PSG se podria montar una subasta guapa entre Shitty y Madrid por él
Pero ya firmó, ah!!! se siente!!!!


----------



## filets (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se comienza a hablar en España de la llegada de Zidane al PSG:
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...DKAB6BAgVEAE&usg=AOvVaw3dMO0nSkxKY6FcOdKZ8VQt[/URL]











El motivo por el que Zidane nunca podría entrenar al PSG


Esta semana, la prensa española situaba a Zinedine Zidane como próximo entrenador del Paris Saint-Germain. Un rumor sin duda bastante asombroso teniendo en cuenta que los orígenes del galo son mars…




futboldesdefrancia.com


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

Va a estar bien saber lo que piensan neymar y messi del contrato del negro. Jsjajajs


----------



## Andr3ws (20 May 2022)

Pues si acaba siendo cierto lo del PSG, puede empezar el principio del fin para ese equipo.

Economicamente la renovación va a suponer un disparate absoluto, muy lejos de cualquier cosa vista en el deporte mundial.
Además, hacen del jugador un dictadorcillo, que cada vez que algo no le guste, montará un tinglado de que se va si no se hace lo que quiere, Messi Style. Y que sea el mejor jugardor actual del mundo no le convierte en el mejor gestor ni en el mejor entrenador. Leonardo y Pochettino ya tienen la soga al cuello a la espera da pegar la patada a la silla. De jugadores veremos a quien van a liquidarse por petición de Mbappe.
Así que el PSG se ha vendido completamente por retener al jugador, pero a la larga veremos como les va.

Por otro lado, un tipo que gana 300 millones al año, tiene que ganar absolutamente todos los partidos, todas las competiciones en las que participe y debería de pulverizar todos los records de goles y demás. Su rendimiento siempre va a estar por debajo del coste y de lo esperado, a menos que ganen todo durante unos años.

No sé, jamás se vió nada parecido.


----------



## Cuqui (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> tampoco tengo un francés muy extenso.



El justo y necesario para ganarte unos euros imagino, aprendeis todo los malo de las españolas.


----------



## Cuqui (20 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> El que se tiene que estar tirando de los pelos es Haaland
> Porque ahora que Mbappe renueva por el PSG se podria montar una subasta guapa entre Shitty y Madrid por él
> Pero ya firmó, ah!!! se siente!!!!



Lo siento yo, que era al que queria, por calidad y por blanquear un poco al equipo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Va a estar bien saber lo que piensan neymar y messi del contrato del negro. Jsjajajs




A Neymar le va a correr a patadas y a messi como se descuide también.


----------



## filets (20 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Pues si acaba siendo cierto lo del PSG, puede empezar el principio del fin para ese equipo.
> 
> Economicamente la renovación va a suponer un disparate absoluto, muy lejos de cualquier cosa vista en el deporte mundial.
> Además, hacen del jugador un dictadorcillo, que cada vez que algo no le guste, montará un tinglado de que se va si no se hace lo que quiere, Messi Style. Y que sea el mejor jugardor actual del mundo no le convierte en el mejor gestor ni en el mejor entrenador. Leonardo y Pochettino ya tienen la soga al cuello a la espera da pegar la patada a la silla. De jugadores veremos a quien van a liquidarse por petición de Mbappe.
> ...



Esto es como si el jugador de baloncesto mejor pagado del mundo jugara en la liga turca. No tiene sentido
En 2019 Mbappe gano liga, copa y pichichi. No estuvo entre los 5 del Balon de Oro, porque la liga francesa no importa una mierda. Esa ficha es inasumible + Messi + Neymar
Ese vestuario va a ser la bomba, porque Neymar y Messi tmb estan acostumbrados a mandar en todos los aspectos del club


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

El PSG se monta un win de mucho cuidado.

Se está llamando a la afición ultra del psg a que acuda al estadio para la fiesta posterior al partido.
Allí van a decir que se queda mbappe y que el próximo entrenador será Zidane.


----------



## feps (20 May 2022)

A fichar a Tchouameni en cuanto acabe la final. El Madrid, sin Mbappé, necesitará otro delantero. No obstante, para la próxima temporada podría jugar perfectamente Rodrygo de delantero centro.

Si Mbappé no viene, quien más pierde es él. Así de fácil.


----------



## Andr3ws (20 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Esto es como si el jugador de baloncesto mejor pagado del mundo jugara en la liga turca. No tiene sentido
> En 2019 Mbappe gano liga, copa y pichichi. No estuvo entre los 5 del Balon de Oro, porque la liga francesa no importa una mierda. Esa ficha es inasumible + Messi + Neymar
> Ese vestuario va a ser la bomba, porque Neymar y Messi tmb estan acostumbrados a mandar en todos los aspectos del club



Messi ya dijo el otro día que se pira. Pone rumbo a USA según decian. Asi que parece que no será el problema.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 May 2022)

*A VER, QUE JUGAMOS MAÑANA LA FINAL DE BALONCESTO Y EL FINDE QUE VIENE LA DE FÚTBOL
¿QUIÉN DECÍS QUE ES EL NEGRO FRANCÉS ESE?*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> A fichar a Tchouameni en cuanto acabe la final. El Madrid, sin Mbappé, necesitará otro delantero. No obstante, para la próxima temporada podría jugar perfectamente Rodrygo de delantero centro.
> 
> Si Mbappé no viene, quien más pierde es él. Así de fácil.



Seamos sinceros, pierde prestigio y publicidad por no estar en el Madrid.
Eso lo supera en el PSG, con la promesa de ser el líder que llevara la champions por primera vez a París.

Alguien que va a ganar en total 420 millones en dos años más publicidad no pierde nunca.


----------



## artemis (20 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Va a estar bien saber lo que piensan neymar y messi del contrato del negro. Jsjajajs



Poco les importa al PSG lo que piensen esos dos, son el pasado.... el otro es futuro


----------



## feps (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Seamos sinceros, pierde prestigio y publicidad por no estar en el Madrid.
> Eso lo supera en el PSG, con la promesa de ser el líder que llevara la champions por primera vez a París.
> 
> Alguien que va a ganar en total 420 millones en dos años más publicidad no pierde nunca.



En la vida hay otras cosas, además del dinero. ¿Qué garantía tiene de ganar varias Champions en París? Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe si el fair play financiero está abolido?


----------



## Cuqui (20 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Messi ya dijo el otro día que se pira. Pone rumbo a USA según decian. Asi que parece que no será el problema.



Vaya final de carrera para enanel, repudiado por el club de sus amores y repudiado de un club que compite en una liga de segunda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

Recordad que @Obiwanchernobil os trajo está exclusiva a las 7 de la mañana      
Joder es que dan las mismas cifras que yo, pero estás no son las correctas, al año son 120 brutos.
Y 300-130 para compensar al madrid.

@https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.fichajes.net/noticias/e...DKAB6BAgVEAE&usg=AOvVaw35K2Iakcen2JF6E5t9_lgF


----------



## filets (20 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> En la vida hay otras cosas, además del dinero. ¿Qué garantía tiene de ganar varias Champions en París? Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe si el fair play financiero está abolido?



Lo esta de hecho, porque la multa son 6M de euros. Vamos que si el jeque de turno va a meter 300M en el equipo pues mete 306M y yasta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> En la vida hay otras cosas, además del dinero. ¿Qué garantía tiene de ganar varias Champions en París? Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe si el fair play financiero está abolido?



Bueno bueno, tampoco nos pongamos así, si me dan 300 de prima de fichaje lo mismo Rocío a la copa de Europa y si hace falta vendo a filetes @filets a la madre de @Edge2 y a la tía de @xilebo


----------



## feps (20 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Lo esta de hecho, porque la multa son 6M de euros. Vamos que si el jeque de turno va a meter 300M en el equipo pues mete 306M y yasta



O sea, que la Champions está completamente adulterada desde hace años.


----------



## Cuqui (20 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Lo esta de hecho, porque la multa son 6M de euros. Vamos que si el jeque de turno va a meter 300M en el equipo pues mete 306M y yasta



Pues vaya broma de multa, como la que le pusieron a los bancos por manipular el euribor.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

Pongáis como os pongáis la imagen del Madrid sale dañada, ahora ya no es el equipo referencia de poder, algo que ya sabíamos por los equipos estado, el asunto es que ahora queda demostrado.


----------



## Cuqui (20 May 2022)

Y a que van a dedicar ahora el verano marca y as?


----------



## artemis (20 May 2022)

El domingo, mas de uno va a tener que borrar mensajes jajajajajaja


----------



## Cuqui (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pongáis como os pongáis la imagen del Madrid sale dañada, ahora ya no es el equipo referencia de poder, algo que ya sabíamos por los equipos estado, el asunto es que ahora queda demostrado.



No se que decirte, nos han pagado 130M por hacer unas llamadas.


----------



## Andr3ws (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pongáis como os pongáis la imagen del Madrid sale dañada, ahora ya no es el equipo referencia de poder, algo que ya sabíamos por los equipos estado, el asunto es que ahora queda demostrado.



Sale más dañada la imagen del PSG que la de R Madrid.


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> pues si esos 130 millones son ciertos tengo muy claro que tchoua viene este verano.



Floper le oiga.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Yo a este, ya no le quiero en el Madrid.

Ni ahora NI NUNCA.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Para el Madrid es una operacion cojonuda
> 130M + lo que te ahorras en sueldo + ahorro de la prima de fichaje de la negrodiva
> Tenemos CASH para fichar a los negros que sí necesitamos, sobretodo en mediocampo



Esa es la actitud 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A Neymar le va a correr a patadas y a messi como se descuide también.




Ósea que la psg va a seguir quemando dinero en indemnizaciones


----------



## JimTonic (20 May 2022)

el halland al city

la tortuga al psg

dembele se queda en el barca porque ya no va al psg

se supone que el del monaco estaba esperando este movimiento, para ver si se iba al madrid o al liverpool, supongo que vendra al madrid


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> *A VER, QUE JUGAMOS MAÑANA LA FINAL DE BALONCESTO Y EL FINDE QUE VIENE LA DE FÚTBOL
> ¿QUIÉN DECÍS QUE ES EL NEGRO FRANCÉS ESE?*




Exacto, hay que estar centrados en el CLUB


----------



## Andr3ws (20 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Exacto, hay que estar centrados en el CLUB



Dos finales europeas en una semana. 
La final del sábado que viene hay que empezar ganándola esta noche contra el Betis, haciendo buen partido, sin lesionados, despidiendo a varias leyendas con varias Champions ganadas y despidiendo al equipo para que vaya a París pletórico. 
El ruido de Mbappé no nos beneficia en absoluto. 
¡Hala Madrid!


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Por lo de dembele lo dices filetes??
> Que Zidane entrenaba al PSG era un secreto a voces.



Un alineador, se va a comer una mierda el Calvo ZZ.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feps (20 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Un alineador, se va a comer una mierda el Calvo ZZ.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Zidane, como entrenador, es más malo que el sebo.


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pongáis como os pongáis la imagen del Madrid sale dañada, ahora ya no es el equipo referencia de poder, algo que ya sabíamos por los equipos estado, el asunto es que ahora queda demostrado.



Es floper quien debe traer algo para ILUSIONAR Y SE LLAMA.

AURELien.

De apellido

Tchouameni.

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Zidane, como entrenador, es más malo que el sebo.



No es ENTRENADOR.
Será el ALINEADOR a las órdenes DE MBAPPE, de la mari y de la abogada. 

Joder que tropa. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (20 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> En la vida hay otras cosas, además del dinero. ¿Qué garantía tiene de ganar varias Champions en París? Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe si el fair play financiero está abolido?



Pues anda que no hay ganadores de varias Copas de Europa teniendo que trabajar de comentaristas en la radio porque no les llega para mantener a la mujer, la ex-mujer y el chalet.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Zidane, como entrenador, es más malo que el sebo.



Discrepo, ZZ es un entrenador excelente partido a partido pero un gestor mediocre del medio-largo plazo. Le ha dado repasos tácticos importantes a todos sus contemporáneos, pero luego hace cosas como vender a Achraf o Marcos Llorente por la cara o llorar porque no le traen a Pogba cuando tenía una de las mejores medias de la historia del fútbol de clubes.

A un año o dos ZZ mejora al PSG seguro, y al largo plazo todos calvos de todas maneras.


----------



## Th89 (20 May 2022)

Pues nada, esperemos que el filósofo haga su magia y el psicópata noruego haga las maletas en dos años dirección Madrid.


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Discrepo, ZZ es un entrenador excelente partido a partido pero un gestor mediocre del medio-largo plazo. Le ha dado repasos tácticos importantes a todos sus contemporáneos, pero luego hace cosas como vender a Achraf o Marcos Llorente por la cara o llorar porque no le traen a Pogba cuando tenía una de las mejores medias de la historia del fútbol de clubes.
> 
> A un año o dos ZZ mejora al PSG seguro, y al largo plazo todos calvos de todas maneras.



En un mes o dos el PSG va en autogestion y mbappe hace la alineación. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Pues nada, esperemos que el filósofo haga su magia y el psicópata noruego haga las maletas en dos años dirección Madrid.



Esa es otra, el vikingo acabará hasta los huevos del mea colonia.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Entonces habrá que sentar al abuelo de la ceja. 

Hablamos de asegurar el FUTURO y que no nos pase como con la TORTUGA. 

No sentar a kroos igual nos cuesta la 14. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Andr3ws (20 May 2022)

No sé si soís conscientes de lo que va a significar esa "prima por renovación" de confirmarse. A partir de ahora, todo jugador que esté en esa situación querrá su pellizco por alargar el contrato.
Va a ser dinero que debería de moverse entre equipos y estar siempre en el circuito de fichajes que saldrá fuera de este.
Esto debilita al Furgol.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pinta mal esto, que haga este anuncio a una semana de la champions, desde luego su entorno y quién le lleva son unos cracks pero esta vez han pisado en falso, esto en Madrid no está sentando bien, ya se dio boleto a un tal cristiano por joder una celebración con el Madrid de champions.
> 
> Llegando a tal nivel y con las presiones que tendrá, que ojo le está presionando un dictador con importantes inversiones en su país y el propio presidente de su pais.
> 
> ...



Pero si tú estás en canaletas esperando a que no fiche para celebrarlo.


----------



## fachacine (20 May 2022)

BTK dijo:


> Como esto sea verdad me parece ruinoso hasta para un club estado:
> 
> *EL NO DE KYLIAN MBAPPÉ AL REAL MADRID: 300 MILLONES DE PRIMA Y 100 ¡NETOS! POR AÑO PARA RENOVAR CON EL PSG *
> 
> ...



Por ese dinero hasta yo me haría del Barsa, y pongo el culo si hiciera falta (no homo)


----------



## fachacine (20 May 2022)

Yo me olvidaría de Mnegré, fichamos a Lewandowski por 2 años, los del Barsa se quedan con las ganas, y dentro de 2 años podemos optar a Haaland haciendo efectiva su cláusula. Win win. Y además con Lewa (que marca de 40 a 50 goles por año, mirad las estadísticas) no habría que mover de posición a Vini, cosa que con la tortuga se esperaba.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Yo me olvidaría de Mnegré, fichamos a Lewandowski por 2 años, los del Barsa se quedan con las ganas, y dentro de 2 años podemos optar a Haaland haciendo efectiva su cláusula. Win win. Y además con Lewa (que marca de 40 a 50 goles por año, mirad las estadísticas) no habría que mover de posición a Vini, cosa que con la tortuga se esperaba.




Y benzema viendo el partido desde el banquillo.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> RFI (radio Francia):
> 
> "Florentino Pérez a cedido a peticiones realizadas por empresarios de su país esta misma semana, entre ellos el presidente de Iberdrola donde catar es su máximo accionista".



Yo estaría preocupado si estuviera gobernando la derecha. Florentino e Iberdrola sí cederían a esas presiones de nuestros proveedores de energía, porque si no, las calles arden. Con el PSOE en el poder las empresas tienen barra libre para subirnos los precios de todo sin que el país explote.



P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> según lo que le he escuchado a pedrerol estos días no había cláusula por ningún lado. Vamos, que el madrí confió su suerte en la palabra de un negro.
> 
> 
> Ojalá que esa cláusula sea verdad. Con esos 130 millones nos traemos a tchoua y a un lateral derecho top.





Cuqui dijo:


> Bueno pues sin mbappe vamos a tener un paston para mejorar el equipo. Que tal veriais un tchouameni + bellingham + lateral derecho?











Goal desvela las tres ofertas del Real Madrid por Reece James


El defensa del Chelsea gusta mucho en el Santiago Bernabéu




m.bernabeudigital.com





Reece James, del Chelsea, es el objetivo. 60 millones. LD top, y su fichaje bloquearía la salida de Azpilicueta hacia Barcelona.

De confirmarse, habría cero españoles en el once titular del Real Madrid 22/23. Luis Enrique, tu padre es Amunike.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se comienza a hablar en España de la llegada de Zidane al PSG:
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...DKAB6BAgVEAE&usg=AOvVaw3dMO0nSkxKY6FcOdKZ8VQt[/URL]











Última hora: Lopetegui, otro candidato a suplir a Pochettino en el PSG


Con un contrato que se extiende hasta verano de 2023, Mauricio Pochettino está posicionado en la rampa de salida del Paris Saint-Germain. Es...




www.soloparisiens.com




El PSG ha contactado con Lopetegui por si Zidane no acepta.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Yo me olvidaría de Mnegré, fichamos a Lewandowski por 2 años, los del Barsa se quedan con las ganas, y dentro de 2 años podemos optar a Haaland haciendo efectiva su cláusula. Win win. Y además con Lewa (que marca de 40 a 50 goles por año, mirad las estadísticas) no habría que mover de posición a Vini, cosa que con la tortuga se esperaba.



lewandowski es otro antimadridista como adelghazard
a ver si respondiendoos a varios os entra en la cabeza


----------



## Th89 (20 May 2022)

Todavía no he visto a nadie plantear que igual todo este mamoneo de última hora es para devolvérsela al PSG por lo que hicieron en verano. Sería poético. 

En fin, a mí solo me interesa lo que pase el sábado, cracks saldrán muchos y si no viene me dolerá, pero nunca será el fin.

Esto es el Real Madrid.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Yo estaría preocupado si estuviera gobernando la derecha. Florentino e Iberdrola sí cederían a esas presiones de nuestros proveedores de energía, porque si no, las calles arden. Con el PSOE en el poder las empresas tienen barra libre para subirnos los precios de todo sin que el país explote.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



60 por james y 70 por tchoua = 130 millones.

y equipazo para ganar la champions.


----------



## feps (20 May 2022)

Si no viene Mbappe, otro mercenario como Haaland, el fichaje como habéis dicho es Tchouaméni. Y a dar oportunidades a chavales de Raúl. Lo que no puede hacer el Madrid es arruinarse porque la Uefa haya abolido de facto el fair play financiero.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

por cierto, tanto rice como tchoa tienen solo 22 años.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Todavía no he visto a nadie plantear que igual todo este mamoneo de última hora es para devolvérsela al PSG por lo que hicieron en verano. Sería poético.
> 
> En fin, a mí solo me interesa lo que pase el sábado, cracks saldrán muchos y si no viene me dolerá, pero nunca será el fin.
> 
> Esto es el Real Madrid.



asi es
el madrid ya desde hace un tiempo esta siguiendo nuevos jovenes buenos delanteros: endrick, etc
dudo mucho que negrapé y jaland vayan a ser las unicas bestias durante los proximos 10 años (y sin contar lesiones)

si ademas el madrid se ahorra toda la millonada que iba a tener que soltar por negrapé y encima le dan de premio 130 millones , es que directamente firmo: con ese dineral se puede traer a un buen medio centro joven de futuro : tchouameni , o ese otro ingles blanco que decian (no me acuerdo el nombre) , etc, y algun defensa mas.
armar un madrid fuerte en todas las posiciones

y que el club no esté amenazado economicamente en plan el Farsa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Por ese dinero hasta yo me haría del Barsa, y pongo el culo si hiciera falta (no homo)



Bueno, el culo no, pero le limpio hasta la casa al jeque. Y eso sí, después del primer año, que les den que me voy a vivir la vida.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

curtu

james militao rudi alaba

valverde tchoua camavinga



rodry benzema vini




joder, se me pone dura de pensarlo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

que no venga negrapé es una gran noticia

lo que nos vamos a ahorrar ....


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> por cierto, tanto rice como tchoa tienen solo 22 años.



El problema de Reece James es que con la coña del Brexit es extracomunitario.


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> que no venga negrapé es una gran noticia
> 
> lo que nos vamos a ahorrar ....



Pero tiene que venir tchoauameni.

Es Necesario.

Floper ÚLTIMO AVISO 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## filets (20 May 2022)

Acabo de hablar con Achraf
Mbappe tiene un acuerdo verbal con el Madrid y otro con el PSG, ambos cerrados al 100%.
Ninguno de los dos clubes saben cual va a firmar


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El problema de Reece James es que con la coña del Brexit es extracomunitario.




uhmmmm...no había caído en eso, joder.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

es que es un jugador madrid, madrid.....


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (20 May 2022)

Hombre está claro que el Mbappercenario ha estado jugando a dos barajas y utilizado al Madrid para sangrar al moro...


----------



## Andr3ws (20 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Hombre está claro que el Mbappercenario ha estado jugando a dos barajas y utilizado al Madrid para sangrar al moro...



Pues entre que renovara en octubre y que le saque hasta los higadillos al Jeque, a toda Europa le interesa lo segundo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Pero tiene que venir tchoauameni.
> 
> Es Necesario.
> 
> ...




si es verdad que negrapé no viene ya , supongo que esa noticia el madrid lo debe saber desde hace un tiempo , no creo que lo supiesen solo desde antes de ayer,

asi que si es asi imagino que florentino y su cuadrilla tendrian que llevar un tiempo preparando otros fichajes
no creo que se queden asi  y en ese caso si : tchoauameni deberia ser su prioridad

anda que como al final no venga negrapé , pero traigan a tchoauameni y reece en su lugar , yo firmaba


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (20 May 2022)

Si Mbappé no va al Madrid, y el Madrid gana esta Champions ¿cómo se queda el aficionado?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 May 2022)

Frappé que te den por culo. No entiendo como el Madrí se ha prestado a esto.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> si es verdad que negrapé no viene ya , supongo que esa noticia el madrid lo debe saber desde hace un tiempo , no creo que lo supiesen solo desde antes de ayer,
> 
> asi que si es asi imagino que florentino y su cuadrilla tendrian que llevar un tiempo preparando otros fichajes
> no creo que se queden asi




es que si negrapé se queda, y no fichamos a tchoua, me voy a cabrear mucho con flo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Si Mbappé no va al Madrid, y el Madrid gana esta Champions ¿cómo se queda el aficionado?




felices.


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Si Mbappé no va al Madrid, y el Madrid gana esta Champions ¿cómo se queda el aficionado?



Tu no se YO DE PUTA MADRE.

WHO IS MBAPPE?

Y si tito me trae a tchoauameni Y ALGÚN LATERAL , me hace FELIZ.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vikingo2016 (20 May 2022)

Al final no viene, se queda en París con los millones. 

Yo no quiero que venga ya. Estoy hasta los huevos de este culebrón.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

mirad lo que dice la loca del coño de su puta madre









La madre de Mbappé, en Kora Plus: "Las dos ofertas son casi idénticas, ahora le toca decidir"


Según L’Équipe y RMC, el delantero ha aceptado la oferta de renovación del conjunto parisino y ha rechazado finalmente al Real Madrid. Fin del culebrón.




as.com







soy flo y llamo a negrapé y le digo que aqui no es bienvenido.


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> mirad lo que dice la loca del coño de su puta madre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le digo yo.

El Madrid ya ha decidido.

Quédate ahí FRAPPE.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

Como se suceden los echos:

1- @Obiwanchernobil se levanta está mañana.

2- @Obiwanchernobil escucha RFi

3 @Obiwanchernobil adelanta las cifras del contrato de mabppe e informa durante toda la mañana en tiempos en tiempo real.
En un principio los burbujas piensan que es un troleo, jostas más tarde se confirman las cifras.

300 millones prima-130 de compensación al Madrid.

120 brutos al año (60 limpios).

100% derechos de imagen.


4- 4 horas después Eurosport confirma las cifras de @Obiwanchernobil .


5- Durante la mañana el real Madrid a la desesperada cede el 100% de los derechos de imagen, antes era 80/20.

6- Ante las escandalosas cifras, la madre de mbappe declara que las dos ofertas son iguales, evidentemente es mentira pero desde catar la han pedido maquillar las cifras que no podría cubrirse de manera legal por el PSG y relatar que él se queda en París por amor a su ciudad y no por dinero.

7- A lo largo de esta tarde noche los medios irán liberando información y confirmando la renovación de mbappe.

8- El entrenador del psg será Zidane que anunciarán también mañana.

Faltan dos puntos más hasta llegar a 10, esta noche adelanto más información.

exclusivas @Obiwanchernobil


----------



## _Suso_ (20 May 2022)

Al menos, Vinicius seguirá jugando por su banda buena y no le cortaran la progresión


----------



## fred (20 May 2022)

La madre de Mbappe aka Buenafuente travestido.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 May 2022)

yo al principio si queria que viniera uno de los dos al menos
peeeeroooo.....siempre que no endeudara al madrid

como ha resultado que los dos : negrapé y jaland no son madridistas sino peseteros endiosados exigemillonadas y arruinaclubs prefiero que no vengan : no quisiera a un madrid en la situacion de quiebra del VARcelona

jugarse una burrada hiper millonaria por 1 solo jugador , que ademas es un endiosado que quiere al club a sus pies obedeciendole , pufff es de locos

y prefiero los 130 millones mas el ahorro millonario y traer refuerzos top : tchoauameni , reece , ..


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Como se suceden los echos:
> 
> 1- @Obiwanchernobil se levanta está mañana.
> 
> ...



Grande.

Y no eres un pipero de pedreTROLL.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 May 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Si Mbappé no va al Madrid, y el Madrid gana esta Champions ¿cómo se queda el aficionado?



Yo doblemente feliz. Ese tio en la liga española seria un meeej.


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Esta claro.

Para que no le acusen de pesetero.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Andr3ws (20 May 2022)

Vamos a ver, hay que esperar a que el moreno decida. 
Ni era seguro antes que iba a venir ni es seguro ahora que no va a venir. Nos dejamos llevar por el hype de manera bastante tonta.

La actualidad ahora mismo es el partido de esta noche. ¿Habrá despedida en el cesped de Marcelo, Isco, Bale, Mariano, Vallejo, Jovic.....Asensio, Kross......?


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Vamos a ver, hay que esperar a que el moreno decida.
> Ni era seguro antes que iba a venir ni es seguro ahora que no va a venir. Nos dejamos llevar por el hype de manera bastante tonta.
> 
> La actualidad ahora mismo es el partido de esta noche. ¿Habrá despedida en el cesped de Marcelo, Isco, Bale, Mariano, Vallejo, Jovic.....Asensio, Kross......?



Bale? Anda y que le DEN POR EL CULO.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fred (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Como se suceden los echos:
> 
> 1- @Obiwanchernobil se levanta está mañana.
> 
> ...



¿Como verías la opcion Fukuoka para el Madrid? ¿le ves capacitado?


----------



## Andr3ws (20 May 2022)

fred dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1064544
> 
> La madre de Mbappe aka Buenafuente travestido.



La Monica Oltra mulata.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> La actualidad ahora mismo es el partido de esta noche. ¿Habrá despedida en el cesped de Marcelo, Isco, Bale, Mariano, Vallejo, Jovic.....Asensio, Kross......?



Bale se despide sobre el césped seguro. El césped del green, digo.


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Bale se despide sobre el césped seguro. El césped del green, digo.



En ese orden.

Jajajaja



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Vamos a ver, hay que esperar a que el moreno decida.
> Ni era seguro antes que iba a venir ni es seguro ahora que no va a venir. Nos dejamos llevar por el hype de manera bastante tonta.
> 
> La actualidad ahora mismo es el partido de esta noche. ¿Habrá despedida en el cesped de Marcelo, Isco, Bale, Mariano, Vallejo, Jovic.....Asensio, Kross......?




a bale??

joder, que poco amor propio tenéis algunos...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Como se suceden los echos:
> 
> 1- @Obiwanchernobil se levanta está mañana.
> 
> ...




por que has borrado el punto inicial??

0 -@Obiwanchernobil se hace la paja mañanera con el poster de laporta


----------



## Andr3ws (20 May 2022)

fred dijo:


> ¿Como verías la opcion Fukuoka para el Madrid? ¿le ves capacitado?



Fukuoka desde los JJOO no levanta cabeza. 
El haberse emparejado con Maria Ozawa le ha afectado negativamente a su rendimiento deportivo, aunque como comprenderas, a Tanjiro Fukuoka le importa una mierda. Escuche que el Madrid le habia dejado de seguir. No lo veo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 May 2022)

fred dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1064544
> 
> La madre de Mbappe aka Buenafuente travestido.




es que de verdad me tienen que jurar que "eso" es una mujer


----------



## Andr3ws (20 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> a bale??
> 
> joder, que poco amor propio tenéis algunos...



No digo que haya que hacersela, pregunto vuestra opinión de si la habrá.
Yo no sé la haría, pero si se hace tampoco le pitaría. Ha sido muy mal profesional pero ha dado cosas importantes, que no tengo claro que hayan compensado.

Además creo que está noche la actitud de cara a la final tiene que ser 100% positiva. Es una alegria quitarnos a Bale de encima, aunque habría que haberlo hecho hace mucho.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> por que has borrado el punto inicial??
> 
> 0 -@Obiwanchernobil se hace la paja mañanera con el poster de laporta



Y no hay por ahi un punto que diga algo sobre videos de perros follando???


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Como se suceden los echos:
> 
> 1- @Obiwanchernobil se levanta está mañana.
> 
> ...




si tu punto 5 fuese cierto seria para darle de bofetadas a florentino y su junta directiva hasta las campanadas de año nuevo

alternando con puñetazo al higado cada 10 minutos despues de cada ronda de bofetadas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Vamos a ver, hay *que esperar a que el moreno decida.*
> Ni era seguro antes que iba a venir ni es seguro ahora que no va a venir. Nos dejamos llevar por el hype de manera bastante tonta.
> 
> La actualidad ahora mismo es el partido de esta noche. ¿Habrá despedida en el cesped de Marcelo, Isco, Bale, Mariano, Vallejo, Jovic.....Asensio, Kross......?



que parte de las declaraciones de la madre no has entendido...
El Madrid tenía un acuerdo con él y él también tiene un acuerdo con el PSG.
Si las cifras son las mismas y tiene un acuerdo con el Madrid no hace falta hacer más acuerdo

Básicamente ha alcanzado dos acuerdos y el de Paris es netamente superior entonces se queda allí, la humillación al Madrid del gañan este diciendo que tiene dos acuerdos es cuánto menos poco seria.

Te imaginas a cristiano diciendo que tiene un acuerdo con dos equipos y que lo tiene que pensar??

El tío no es tinto, quiere un contrato de dos años en París y luego si, salir al Madrid.

El Madrid no ha tragado y este es el resultado.

El tío mire cómo se mire que su madre declare a la institución más importante de este deporte (real Madrid) que tiene dos acuerdos...a mí me parece humillante para el Madrid.

Ahora ya sabemos porque el Madrid quería pagar 200 kilos por un tío que se quedaba libre en un año.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 May 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Mirotic tenía un punto gafe que no molaba nada. En partidos importantes, no daba el nivel y ya lo demostró en el Madrid.
> 
> De todas formas, el farsa ha hecho una gran temporada: campeones de hockey noséqué, de petanca y victoria en el Berna como en la época de Juan Gaspart.
> 
> IMPARAPLA TÚ!!!!



Y el 0-4, la champions femenina y el no fichaje de Frappé.Tienen acordonada canaletas para el domingo.


----------



## Andr3ws (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> que parte de las declaraciones de la madre no has entendido...
> El Madrid tenía un acuerdo con él y él también tiene un acuerdo con el PSG.
> Si las cifras son las mismas y tiene un acuerdo con el Madrid no hace falta hacer más acuerdo
> 
> ...



Si los dos acuerdos no fuesen iguales no tendría tantas dudas.
Pero en esas declaraciones se olvidan los 130 millones de penalización a Mr Flopper.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 May 2022)

No hagáis caso a Obi, es una agente infiltrado.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (20 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> *A VER, QUE JUGAMOS MAÑANA LA FINAL DE BALONCESTO Y EL FINDE QUE VIENE LA DE FÚTBOL
> ¿QUIÉN DECÍS QUE ES EL NEGRO FRANCÉS ESE?*


----------



## Edu.R (20 May 2022)

No voy a hipotecar el club por un mercenario.

El Real Madrid sabe lo que tiene que hacer y ofrecer, y conoce los límites.

Si la eliminatoria en su puta cara no fue suficiente, más no podemos hacer.

Nadie por encima del Real Madrid.

Eso si, aplaudo a la prensa por ser capaces de mantener el culebrón al máximo nivel durante meses.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Si los dos acuerdos no fuesen iguales no tendría tantas dudas.
> Pero en esas declaraciones se olvidan los 130 millones de penalizacion a Mr Flopper.



Que no que no, si tú quieres ir a un equipo y negocias para alcanzar un acuerdo no sales declarando que tienes un acuerdo con los dos clubs y que en uno te dan los derechos de imagen.


Eso es una falta de respeto hacia el club que te quiere contratar y que lleva todo el año intentando ficharte, además de desvelar que el Madrid te cedía todos los derechos, sentando precedente para quien quiera fichar por el Madrid.

Es una falta de respeto mire por donde se mire.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 May 2022)

estoy de acuerdo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> estoy de acuerdo



La prensa de medio mundo se empieza a mofar del Madrid, inaudito como ha usado al Madrid para mejorar su contrato.


----------



## Andr3ws (20 May 2022)

Como al final diga que se viene porque quiere jugar con su amego Karim.....


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que no que no, si tú quieres ir a un equipo y negocias para alcanzar un acuerdo no sales declarando que tienes un acuerdo con los dos clubs y que en uno te dan los derechos de imagen.
> 
> 
> Eso es una falta de respeto hacia el club que te quiere contratar y que lleva todo el año intentando ficharte, además de desvelar que el Madrid te cedía todos los derechos, sentando precedente para quien quiera fichar por el Madrid.
> ...



Son una puta cuadrilla, el, la mari y la abogada.

Estos CUANTO MÁS LEJOS MEJOR.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No hagáis caso a Obi, es una agente infiltrado.




FRi: 

"Acaba de confirmar el principio de acuerdo de dembele con el Bayer, dembele tenía un precontrato con el PSG que el club parisino no hará efectivo".


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La prensa de medio mundo se empieza a mofar del Madrid, inaudito como ha usado al Madrid para mejorar su contrato.




de los mejores periodistas deportivos en español del mundo.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La prensa de medio mundo se empieza a mofar del Madrid, inaudito como ha usado al Madrid para mejorar su contrato.



Es lo q le queda a los envidiosos. Tirar de gilipolleces que ha hecho la prensa,, xq el madrid no sabemos q ha hecho.
Con esta pedazo de temporada no les queda otra. Que se rian. 
Lo q he vivido este año no lo vivirán ellos jamás.

Ojalá no venga.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La prensa de medio mundo se empieza a mofar del Madrid, inaudito como ha usado al Madrid para mejorar su contrato.




querras decir que se mofará la prensa proVARcelona como ESPN por poner un ejemplo

otra parte de la prensa como ese periodista deportivo argentino que es super conocido alli , criticado por ser antiMessi , esta defendiendo al madrid , no mofandose del madrid


----------



## geflow (20 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Le digo yo.
> 
> El Madrid ya ha decidido.
> 
> ...



Desde luego, conociendo a Florentino, si no hace eso es porque va a venir y todo esto es un paripé acordado con él para aguantar la presion en Paris y vender camisetas (creo yo)


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Como al final diga que se viene porque quiere jugar con su amego Karim.....




a mi ya no me cae bien
por mucho que viniese
se ha visto que es un mercenario por el dinero , el como su familia , que el madrid se la pela ,
y digo que prefiero ya que no venga


----------



## Otrasvidas (20 May 2022)

No es por nada, pero TAMBIÉN, contra todo pronóstico, nos hemos colado en la final de la Euroliga tras parecer hacía 1 mes que el Lolaso se venía a pique . Y lo hemos hecho contra la Puta Farsa y su carísima plantilla a fondo perdido.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> FRi:
> 
> "Acaba de confirmar el principio de acuerdo de dembele con el Bayer, dembele tenía un precontrato con el PSG que el club parisino no hará efectivo".




si eso es asi , a tu Barcelona se le va el 50% del ataque


----------



## Andr3ws (20 May 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> No es por nada, pero TAMBIÉN, contra todo pronóstico, nos hemos colado en la final de la Euroliga tras parecer hacía 1 mes que el Lolaso se venía a pique . Y lo hemos hecho contra la Puta Farsa y su carísima plantilla a fondo perdido.



........y remontando one more time....... LOL


----------



## Edu.R (20 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> a mi ya no me cae bien
> por mucho que viniese
> se ha visto que es un mercenario por el dinero , el como su familia , que el madrid se la pela ,
> y digo que prefiero ya que no venga



Aunque acabe viniendo, su nivel de simpatía va a estar por debajo de lo que podría estar. 

Si se queda en el PSG es por dinero básicamente. No habría nada más que decir. Es evidente.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (20 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Bale? Anda y que le DEN POR EL CULO.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Tú lo que diga Manolo Lama, machote.

Pensar por tí mismo? Ya si eso otro día.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Andr3ws (20 May 2022)

Que nostalgia cuando fuimos amegos.....


----------



## Xequinfumfa (20 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> mirad lo que dice la loca del coño de su puta madre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me lo has quitado de la boca. 
Mbappé no va a venir, pero es que si anunciara el domingo que deja el PSG, soy yo Floper y monto una rueda de prensa a los cinco minutos y digo que el Madrid renuncia al fichaje de Mbappe. 

Yo, a este hijo de puta, no lo quiero en el Madrid. 

Y esto es lo puto último que voy a decir del personaje.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (20 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> mirad lo que dice la loca del coño de su puta madre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Casi idéntica, pero NO IDENTICAS.

Lo que quiere decir que el PSG le da el 100% de los derechos de imagen+ 150 millones de prima de fichaje o 200 + 50 millones netos pie temporada (se supone 2 temporada) en el Madrid serían 4 o 5 temporadas.

Yo tengo claro que el negro utilizó al Madrid para aumentar y mejorar las condiciones de psg - Qatar.


De todas formas si viene al Madrid no me hace ninguna ilusión, no se vosotros.


----------



## Andr3ws (20 May 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Me lo has quitado de la boca.
> Mbappé no va a venir, pero es que si anunciara el domingo que deja el PSG, soy yo Floper y monto una rueda de prensa a los cinco minutos y digo que el Madrid renuncia al fichaje de Mbappe.
> 
> Yo, a este hijo de puta, no lo quiero en el Madrid.
> ...



Entonces el PSG monta otra rueda de prensa y anuncia que tampoco lo quiere. El jeque le hace un Ramos.

Inmediatamente despues Enrique Cerezo convoca otra rueda de prensa haciendo una oferta a la baja a Empappé y acaba jugando en el pAtetic.
Parece un puto episodio de BlackMirror.


----------



## Gorrión (20 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Yo doblemente feliz. Ese tio en la liga española seria un meeej.



Las Champions no van y vienen como los jugadores, a mi dame la Champions que de negros está el mundo lleno.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 May 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Me lo has quitado de la boca.
> Mbappé no va a venir, pero es que si anunciara el domingo que deja el PSG, soy yo Floper y monto una rueda de prensa a los cinco minutos y digo que el Madrid renuncia al fichaje de Mbappe.
> 
> Yo, a este hijo de puta, no lo quiero en el Madrid.
> ...



Lo que dicen otros medios es que huele a Figo que atufa 

En otros medios la madre dice que mbappé tiene un acuerdo firmado con ambos clubs 

Así que floren debe estar tranquilo, si el moro no viene, con la penalización compra a lewandoski y le sobra pasta


----------



## Mecanosfera (20 May 2022)

¿En serio hay periodistas por el mundo que creen que lo de Mbappe sería una humillación para el Madrid? Hace un par de meses el Madrid humilló de la peor forma posible al PSG en el campo, que es el único lugar que importa. Es tan ridículo como creer que el barsa podría humillar al Bayern unas semanas después del 2-8 en base a algún asunto de fichajes.
EL Madrid le ha pintado la cara deportivamente a los jeques. Cualquier periodistas que afirme que en fútbol se te puede humillar simplemente por tener más dinero (cosa que no han podido hacerle al Madrid), debería abandonar su profesión.

Pase lo que pase con el dichoso negro, lo que ha quedado claro es que el fair play financiero no existe en Europa, que a la UEFA se la suda la sostenibilidad del fútbol, y que está todo podrido. Esos periodistas lo que deberían hacer es poner el grito en el cielo en todas las portadas, e incluso denuncias en los juzgados, por el hecho de que un equipo con pérdidas millonarias pueda gastarse 500 millones en un jugador sin que nadie investigue.

Esto ya no va de ética, ni de que te caiga mal un equipo, ni de histeria de equipo pequeño. Esto va de ILEGALIDADES que seguramente impliquen delitos penales muy serios. Todo el fútbol europeo debería paralizarse si esto sigue así. Cuando los jeques se aburran del PSG y lo salden, el agujero que dejarán será tan descomunal que podría llevarse por delante a todas las arcas de los grandes de Europa.


----------



## Edu.R (20 May 2022)

Necesito un "la oferta ha caducado" como beber agua, joder.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 May 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Me lo has quitado de la boca.
> Mbappé no va a venir, pero es que si anunciara el domingo que deja el PSG, soy yo Floper y monto una rueda de prensa a los cinco minutos y digo que el Madrid renuncia al fichaje de Mbappe.
> 
> Yo, a este hijo de puta, no lo quiero en el Madrid.
> ...




lo has definido tal cual : un hijo de puta , yo le añado mercenario
que ademas hipoteca clubs
un tio asi que no venga al madrid!!!
de verdad ojala no venga ya
y en su lugar 2 o 3 fichajes top : touchameni , reece , ...

era para hacer lo que dices : 5 minutos despues rueda de prensa y oferta caducada


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> si eso es asi , a tu Barcelona se le va el 50% del ataque




Nosotros somos excelentes con o sin dembele


----------



## Rotto2 (20 May 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Pues anda que no hay ganadores de varias Copas de Europa teniendo que trabajar de comentaristas en la radio porque no les llega para mantener a la mujer, la ex-mujer y el chalet.



¿Quién les saldrá más cara, la mujer, o la ex mujer?


----------



## Rotto2 (20 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Lo que dicen otros medios es que huele a Figo que atufa
> 
> En otros medios la madre dice que mbappé tiene un acuerdo firmado con ambos clubs
> 
> Así que floren debe estar tranquilo, si el moro no viene, con la penalización compra a lewandoski y le sobra pasta



Eso dicen que tiene 300M de penalización si no viene y que el PSG se lo paga. Flipante.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Lo que dicen otros medios es que huele a Figo que atufa
> 
> En otros medios la madre dice que mbappé tiene un acuerdo firmado con ambos clubs
> 
> Así que floren debe estar tranquilo, si el moro no viene, con la penalización compra a lewandoski y le sobra pasta



y dale con el puto lewandowski : que el tio es otro antimadridista como adelghazard , y ademas vendria exactamente igual o sea ya para retirarse holgazaneando ¿pero que fichaje es ese?

por cierto para los que no somos vejestorios : que fue lo de figo? por que la comparacion?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nosotros somos excelentes con o sin dembele




no te lo crees ni vusté


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Lo que dicen otros medios es que huele a Figo que atufa
> 
> En otros medios la madre dice que mbappé tiene un acuerdo firmado con ambos clubs
> 
> Así que floren debe estar tranquilo, si el moro no viene, con la penalización compra a lewandoski y le sobra pasta




no nos hace falta el polaco


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Casi idéntica, pero NO IDENTICAS.
> 
> Lo que quiere decir que el PSG le da el 100% de los derechos de imagen+ 150 millones de prima de fichaje o 200 + 50 millones netos pie temporada (se supone 2 temporada) en el Madrid serían 4 o 5 temporadas.
> 
> ...




La.orensa española sabe hace una semana que se queda en el PSG pero tenían que vender periódicos.

El tío tonto no es, sabe que esto daña su imagen de cara al Madrid, eso sucede porque se queda en París, la madre diciendo chorradas ahora para blanquear que se queda en París.

Lo que no me explico es como un tipo con su talento prefiere quedarse en París, y no lo digo por ir al madrid, no, lo digo por no tener carrera deportiva en un Liverpool, Barcelona, united, Bayern, milan o Juventus, es que se queda en el PSG y a mí ya a ciertos niveles me haría ilusión hacer historia en un club histórico y no contra el lema.
Le ha salido mal, el quería bañarse en oro dos años y luego saltar al Madrid, como no puede ser que le den al Madrid.

No hay más.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> y dale con el puto lewandowski : que el tio es otro antimadridista como adelghazard , y ademas vendria ya para retirarse holgazaneando ¿pero que fichaje es ese?
> 
> por cierto para los que no somos vejestorios : que fue lo de figo? por que la comparacion?



El manager de Figo firmó con el Madrid (Figo supuestamente dijo que el no estaba de acuerdo con lo que había hecho su agente y le dijo al presidente del barça que pagara la penalización)


----------



## Andr3ws (20 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Eso dicen que tiene 300M de penalización si no viene y que el PSG se lo paga. Flipante.



¿ 300M ? Los del PSG se han debido de volver locos y el Mbappé tener CI<60 
360M es lo que ganará el madrid al año por la explotación del nuevo Bernabeu. Nos paga la obra. Hay que hacer a Mbappé socio de honor.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> El manager de Figo firmó con el Madrid (Figo supuestamente dijo que el no estaba de acuerdo con lo que había hecho su agente y le dijo al presidente del barça que pagara la penalización)




gracias


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Tú lo que diga Manolo Lama, machote.
> 
> Pensar por tí mismo? Ya si eso otro día.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



Patada en los huevos, patada en el culo y lacito para galés.

EN ESE ORDEN.

Y los piperos que defendéis a este parásito LO MISMO. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¿ 300M ? Los del PSG se han debido de volver locos y el Mbappé tener CI<60
> 360M es lo que ganará el madrid al año por la explotación del nuevo Bernabeu. Nos paga la obra. Hay que hacer a Mbappé socio de honor.




no me creo lo de los 300

si es así...GRACIAS NEGRAPÉ.


----------



## Gorrión (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La.orensa española sabe hace una semana que se queda en el PSG pero tenían que vender periódicos.
> 
> El tío tonto no es, sabe que esto daña su imagen de cara al Madrid, eso sucede porque se queda en París, la madre diciendo chorradas ahora para blanquear que se queda en París.
> 
> ...



Igual la mafia del petróleo tiene algo que ver. 

PSG o el bienestar de la familia.


----------



## Rotto2 (20 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> no me creo lo de los 300
> 
> si es así...GRACIAS NEGRAPÉ.



Yo tampoco solo son rumores pack de shit


----------



## Andr3ws (20 May 2022)

¿No os habéis fijado que llevamos toda la jodida mañana hablando de cosas y no se ha puesto ni un solo enlace a una sola fuente de la noticia/rumor?


----------



## feps (20 May 2022)

Tebas: "No puede ser que un equipo que ha perdido 300 millones le pueda quitar a Mbappé al Madrid"


Javier Tebas, que participó en una charla sobre la transformación digital en el deporte, analizó el estado de los dos posibles fichajes bomba de los dos grandes clubes españoles, M




www.marca.com





"Si nos estamos poniendo las pilas en Europa con los clubes estado y hay una reforma importante en UEFA en ese sentido, esto no puede ser. Si el Real Madrid, que es el equipo mejor gestionado durante la pandemia, que no ha perdido dinero durante la pandemia, que tiene unas reservas importantes, que posiblemente y espero sea campeón de Europa... no puede ser que un equipo que ha perdido 300 millones con una masa salarial de 600 millones que no genera ni de casualidad, le pueda quitar a un jugador de ese nivel, no puede ser".


----------



## Vikingo2016 (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La.orensa española sabe hace una semana que se queda en el PSG pero tenían que vender periódicos.
> 
> El tío tonto no es, sabe que esto daña su imagen de cara al Madrid, eso sucede porque se queda en París, la madre diciendo chorradas ahora para blanquear que se queda en París.
> 
> ...



Este es otro Neymar de la vida. Quiere dinero y su vida futbolística terminará como un mendigo del fútbol. 


Es más diré las cosas muy claras: 

Este tío no gano NADA importante como futbolista a nivel de clubs NADA!! 

NI UNA CHAMPIONS
NI UNA SUPERCOPA DE EUROPA
NI UN MUNDIAL DE CLUBES
NI UNA UEFA

Nada!!

Que con la selección ganó un mundial ok, pero este tío fallo un penalti en la Eurocopa.

este tío quien cojo es es para exigir y encima exigir al real Madrid el mejor equipo del mundo. 

yo soy Florentino y hoy hago una rueda de prensa en el Bernabéu comunicando que el Madrid no tiene ningún interés en mbape y que el único objetivo es ganar la 14 Champions League. 

AL carajo ya con el negro de mierda y su familia otro Ramos de la vida que acabará como Hazard,Anelka.


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Tebas: "No puede ser que un equipo que ha perdido 300 millones le pueda quitar a Mbappé al Madrid"
> 
> 
> Javier Tebas, que participó en una charla sobre la transformación digital en el deporte, analizó el estado de los dos posibles fichajes bomba de los dos grandes clubes españoles, M
> ...



Árabes y petróleo, esa ES LA CLAVE y les dejan hacer lo que les sale de debajo de la chilaba.


Dejan de ser machistas dictadores etc etc y les tratan COMO EL REY PREPARADO AL EMIR. 




Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Andr3ws (20 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Este es otro Neymar de la vida. Quiere dinero y su vida futbolística terminará como un mendigo del fútbol.
> 
> 
> Es más diré las cosas muy claras:
> ...



¿Y si ya está fichado para no salir demasiado mal del PSG?


----------



## vurvujo (20 May 2022)

¿De donde os habéis inventado lo de los 130 millones?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¿Y si ya está fichado para no salir demasiado mal del PSG?




me da igual. NO LE QUIERO


----------



## Andr3ws (20 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿De donde os habéis inventado lo de los 130 millones?



Desde hace un rato son 300M.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (20 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¿Y si ya está fichado para no salir demasiado mal del PSG?



Que no te engañes, que no está fichado por el Madrid. Si estuviera fichado los periodistas españoles estarían callados o pregonando el día que llega al Bernabéu. 

Que estamos hablando de 300 millones de euros que se lleva por 2 temporadas. 

Que utilizó al Madrid.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Desde hace un rato son 300M.




vamos a ver si esperamos otro poco mas y a la noche suben a 400


----------



## vurvujo (20 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Desde hace un rato son 300M.



¿Y por qué no 4.700 millones?


Por unos garabatos en un papel!


----------



## Woden (20 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Casi idéntica, pero NO IDENTICAS.
> 
> Lo que quiere decir que el PSG le da el 100% de los derechos de imagen+ 150 millones de prima de fichaje o 200 + 50 millones netos pie temporada (se supone 2 temporada) en el Madrid serían 4 o 5 temporadas.
> 
> ...



Me da más ilusión la pasta que parece que tendrá que pagar por no venir que si viniera el moronegro mercenario este de los cojones.


----------



## Andr3ws (20 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no 4.700 millones?
> 
> 
> Por unos garabatos en un papel!



El precontrato está firmado en una servilleta de LEÑA. He visto la foto. 
Se viene el moreno. Tranquilos.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (20 May 2022)

Cuando se inició el debate en TV ,foros,radio y periódicos sobre quién debe fichar el Madrid ¿Mbape o Halland?

Siempre he defendido que el Madrid necesita más a Halland y es más rentable. 

Halland es gol asegurado, 40/50 goles al año.

Eso se traduce en títulos. 

Mbape es buen jugador pero no tiene tanto gol ni es tan decisivo. 

Pues Florentino el gilipollas perdió la oportunidad de fichar a Halland por 150 o 200 millones de € en el peor de los casos. 

Con Halland tienes el nuevo Cristiano Ronaldo. 

Pero el gilipollas se mete en una pelea con los jeques que no puede ganar por qué tienen más €

Al final sin Mbape y sin Halland.


----------



## Edu.R (20 May 2022)

¿Os acordáis la que lio el jeque en el Bernabeu tras la remontada del 3-1?

Pues lo quería arreglar con dinero. Es lo único que saben hacer. 

Cuando los mejores jugadores del mundo se quedan en los clubs con dinero y no en los que dan fama deportiva, algo se está haciendo mal.


----------



## Roedr (20 May 2022)

fred dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1064544
> 
> La madre de Mbappe aka Buenafuente travestido.



joder... esta asusta al miedo


----------



## HDR (20 May 2022)

El Real Madrid es el Olimpo. Ahí solo entran los mejores. Los que no van al Madrid no son los mejores. El mejor 9, el mejor centrocampista, el mejor portero...

No es algo que se pueda elegir, es más una cuestión de orden natural.


Dicho lo cual, aquí lo que importa es que estamos a una semana de que sean 14.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

Hay que fichar al centrocampista portugués del City.

Y buscar otro extremo cabron de esos rápidos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Cuando se inició el debate en TV ,foros,radio y periódicos sobre quién debe fichar el Madrid ¿Mbape o Halland?
> 
> Siempre he defendido que el Madrid necesita más a Halland y es más rentable.
> 
> ...




en parte lo veo como tu
pero no tienes en cuenta que jaland acabó exigiendo una clausula para salir casi por la cara a los 2 años
y ademas cobrando una hiper millonada mientras estuviese en el madrid
sin contar con su historial de lesiones mas que preocupante

o sea el fichaje de jaland parecia ser prometedor
pero tenia sus inconvenientes claros


----------



## HDR (20 May 2022)

Al final volverá Cristiano este verano 

A ver, el cabrón ha metido un montón de goles, en una liga muy difícil, y jugando en un equipo de mierda... Sigue estando entre los 5 mejores del mundo.


----------



## Roedr (20 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Yo me olvidaría de Mnegré, fichamos a Lewandowski por 2 años, los del Barsa se quedan con las ganas, y dentro de 2 años podemos optar a Haaland haciendo efectiva su cláusula. Win win. Y además con Lewa (que marca de 40 a 50 goles por año, mirad las estadísticas) no habría que mover de posición a Vini, cosa que con la tortuga se esperaba.



All wrong... Haaland ya ha demostrado ser otro divo pesetero. En el Madrid hace falta gente seria, no con clausulitas de dos años. Y el Madrid no es la Florida para que vengan a disfrutar de su jubilación y nuevas experiencias jugadores jubilaos. Olvidaos de esos.

Sólo podemos seguir con lo que se ha demostrado que funciona: contratar a los mejores jóvenes que se pueda y esperar que alguno salga bueno. De momento con Calafat y el mercado brasileño tenemos para muchos años.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hay que fichar al centrocampista portugués del City.
> 
> Y buscar otro extremo cabron de esos rápidos.




no me convence
en breve cumple 28 años
es bueno , pero ya no es joven y pedirian otra millonada
ese mejor para tu VARsa
ah no que no teneis dinero para esos
en fin...


----------



## Edu.R (20 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Con Halland tienes el nuevo Cristiano Ronaldo.
> 
> Pero el gilipollas se mete en una pelea con los jeques que no puede ganar por qué tienen más €
> 
> Al final sin Mbape y sin Halland.



El Shitty son jeques igual, se dejan ver menos y tienen algo más de miras a medio plazo, pero es lo mismo.

El Real Madrid económicamente es potente, pero lo que más lustre le da es su historia.

Si los cracks prefieren irse a los clubs que más pagan en vez a los que dan fama deportiva, no podemos hacer nada ni nosotros, ni los clubs históricos de Europa.

Si la UEFA no corta el caudal infinito, no puedes competir a nivel económico, y si los jugadores tops prefieren la pasta a la fama, da igual que te llames Real Madrid o Bayern Munich.


----------



## Rotto2 (20 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Desde hace un rato son 300M.



Con lo que nos ahorramos de Mbappé y Haaland más los 300 más las fichas liberadas de los que se van pagamos el estadio al contado. 

Pensadlo que nos quitamos la hipoteca de un plumazo y total ganamos liga y champions con 22 paquetes y jubiletas igual


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 May 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Al final volverá Cristiano este verano
> 
> A ver, el cabrón ha metido un montón de goles, en una liga muy difícil, y jugando en un equipo de mierda... Sigue estando entre los 5 mejores del mundo.



jamas volveria a traer a ese otro mercenario pesetero homosexual narcisista endiosado lleno de rabia
nunca mas jugadores en semiretiro
y menos aun que se hayan puesto chulos contra el madrid


----------



## Vikingo2016 (20 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> en parte lo veo como tu
> pero no tienes en cuenta que jaland acabó exigiendo una clausula para salir casi por la cara a los 2 años
> y ademas cobrando una hiper millonada mientras estuviese en el madrid
> sin contar con su historial de lesiones mas que preocupante
> ...



Y quien te garantiza que Mbape en el Madrid no se lesione? Y sea un Bale o Hazard? 

Yo lo que creo que el Madrid participó en el circo y la familia y mbape se estan riendo del Madrid.

Igual que Griezmann se reía del Atlético y barca y al final dijo me quedo y al año siguiente se fue, mejorando su salario.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Y quien te garantiza que Mbape en el Madrid no se lesione? Y sea un Bale o Hazard?
> 
> *disculpa : jaland viene de historial de lesiones. negrapé aun 0.
> tu hablas de hipotesis , yo de hechos.*
> ...


----------



## Th89 (20 May 2022)

Hay que hormonar a Rodrygo y teñirle el pelo de rubio.

Fácil y barato.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (20 May 2022)

En directo: dicen que ficho por el Madrid y renovó por el PSG. Entonces ahora que??Si renovó con PSG se queda en París, porque con el Madrid no firmó nada, solo dio su palabra. 
Creo que es la primera vez en la historia que se ríen de Florentino. Que opinais??


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Hay que hormonar a Rodrygo y teñirle el pelo de rubio.
> 
> Fácil y barato.




y ponerle cara subnormal no te olvides
si no no da el pego


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> En directo: dicen que ficho por el Madrid y renovó por el PSG. Entonces ahora que??Si renovó con PSG se queda en París, porque con el Madrid no firmó nada, solo dio su palabra.
> Creo que es la primera vez en la historia que se ríen de Florentino. Que opinais??




opino que esto ya es una Farsa


----------



## 11kjuan (20 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> En directo: dicen que ficho por el Madrid y renovó por el PSG. Entonces ahora que??Si renovó con PSG se queda en París, porque con el Madrid no firmó nada, solo dio su palabra.
> Creo que es la primera vez en la historia que se ríen de Florentino. Que opinais??



No es la primera vez que se ríen de Florentino.

Básicamente ocurre cada vez que quiere fichar un jugador, cualquier club se ríe de el al inflar el precio.


----------



## HDR (20 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Hay que hormonar a Rodrygo y teñirle el pelo de rubio.
> 
> Fácil y barato.



El tema de los blanquitos ya hace tiempo que me da igual. Odegaard, más blanco que su puta madre, estaba destinado a suceder a Modric en el centro del campo del Madrid. El club estuvo AÑOS "criándolo" en ese sentido, mimando su desarrollo... Y todo para qué... Para que al final se cague encima, le pueda la presión y salga corriendo a acomodarse en un club basura.

Pues nada, Camavingas y Tchouamenis. Esto es lo que hay, si los jugadores blancos están cada vez más amariconados, igual que la sociedad blanca en general, pues que les den por culo. Ya no sale ningún Ramos, ni ningún Puyol, ni ningún Raúl, son todos unos niñatos pusilánimes del estilo de Asensio, Vallejo, Mingueza... Pues Rüdiger y Vinícius, ya está.


----------



## Th89 (20 May 2022)

HDR dijo:


> El tema de los blanquitos ya hace tiempo que me da igual. Odegaard, más blanco que su puta madre, estaba destinado a suceder a Modric en el centro del campo del Madrid. El club estuvo AÑOS "criándolo" en ese sentido, mimando su desarrollo... Y todo para qué... Para que al final se cague encima, le pueda la presión y salga corriendo a acomodarse en un club basura.
> 
> Pues nada, Camavingas y Tchouamenis. Esto es lo que hay, si los jugadores blancos están cada vez más amariconados, igual que la sociedad blanca en general, pues que les den por culo. Ya no sale ningún Ramos, ni ningún Puyol, ni ningún Raúl, son todos unos niñatos pusilánimes del estilo de Asensio, Vallejo, Mingueza... Pues Rüdiger y Vinícius, ya está.



Lo decía por que es lo más parecido a un 9 que tenemos aparte del gabacho. El resto son extremos.

Lo del color de piel me la sopla 1000, no soy un anglosajón que me crea superior por ser pálido y saltar desde un balcón.


----------



## HDR (20 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Lo del color de piel me la sopla 1000, no soy un anglosajón que me crea superior por ser pálido y saltar desde un balcón.



Si, pero ya el Madrid va a parecer un equipo de Uganda... O peor aún, de Francia.

Pero nada, si los blanquitos están a verlas venir, fuera todos. 11 negros en el campo, y su Florentineza que se pinte de negro ahí en el palco y que salga haciendo de rey Baltasar en la cabalgata de Madrid... Ya está, esto es lo que hay, la generación del Fortnite. Pues nada, yo eso lo tengo claro.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)




----------



## HDR (20 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


>



El Mbappé este se ve ya desde hace tiempo que es un Griezmann. Mismas pautas.

Yo no sé si conviene un jugador así en el Madrid. Recordad la bala de cañón calibre mil que esquivamos con Neymar...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no me convence
> en breve cumple 28 años
> es bueno , pero ya no es joven y pedirian otra millonada
> ese mejor para tu VARsa
> ...




En Catalunya ya tenemos numerosas estrellas.


----------



## Th89 (20 May 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Si, pero ya el Madrid va a parecer un equipo de Uganda... O peor aún, de Francia.
> 
> Pero nada, si los blanquitos están a verlas venir, fuera todos. 11 negros en el campo, y su Florentineza que se pinte de negro ahí en el palco y que salga haciendo de rey Baltasar en la cabalgata de Madrid... Ya está, esto es lo que hay, la generación del Fortnite. Pues nada, yo eso lo tengo claro.



A mí lo que me quita el sueño es la falta de españoles, pero es lo que hay, la mediocridad es dominante en este país ya hasta en el fútbol, y los 4 decentes que hay los tiene el Cerdilla o Violencia de turno y se lo regalan al Farsa antes que venderlo al Madrid.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En Catalunya ya tenemos numerosas estrellas.



si : la región cataluña está bastante estrellada


----------



## Andr3ws (20 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> en parte lo veo como tu
> pero no tienes en cuenta que jaland acabó exigiendo una clausula para salir casi por la cara a los 2 años
> y ademas cobrando una hiper millonada mientras estuviese en el madrid
> sin contar con su historial de lesiones mas que preocupante
> ...



Solo hay que ver el temporadon del Borusia D. 
Con el supuesto 2º mejor jugador de la actualidad y ni para la Copa de la Uefa tienes nivel. Algo no cuadra.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (20 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Patada en los huevos, patada en el culo y lacito para galés.
> 
> EN ESE ORDEN.
> 
> ...



Comida de huevos, en ese caso..


Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

Buah, el mamadou se ha quedado con todo el mundo, hay que tenerlos bien gordos para vacilar al real madrid.
Quiero audios de Florencio sobre esto.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (20 May 2022)

Siro López asegura hace unos minutos que Mbape el domingo comunica que viene al Madrid. 

Esto ya es un cachondeo tío.


----------



## Mecanosfera (20 May 2022)

Un club desestabilizador y anti fair play como el PSG nunca sería aceptado en un gran deporte de EEUU. Los americanos aceptan inversión, pero si alguien pretende reírse de ellos en su cara no se andan con chiquitas. Todos los moros saben que si un jeque pretende trolear a la NFL o la NBA, se invadiría el emirato en cuestión con cualquier excusa estúpida, y se pondría un gestor proamericano. Con los yankies sabes que estás negociando contra diez portaaviones.

En Europa en cambio lo que hacemos es mendigar su pasta, e incluso el puto presidente de Francia salió por TV pidiendo que Mbappe se quede con los jeques. Por cosas como ésta Europa es el hazmerreír del mundo.


----------



## josemanuelb (20 May 2022)

Si no viniese Mbappe habrá que fichar delanteros, no al Chumino, no jodamos. Necesito ayuda para Benzema que ya tiene una edad y ficho un mediocentro jaja.

Eso sería otro fichaje y otro debate, no por negrape.

Si no viene habría que estudiar las opciones Gnabry, Kane, Lukaku, Lewandowsky, Mahrez, Gabriel Jesús, Osimhen, Halaand si saliese del shitty en un futuro...dependiendo si buscan un 9 o un extremo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Siro López asegura hace unos minutos que Mbape el domingo comunica que viene al Madrid.
> 
> Esto ya es un cachondeo tío.




lo digo en serio
preferiria que no viniese el cabron este ya


----------



## JimTonic (20 May 2022)

HDR dijo:


> El tema de los blanquitos ya hace tiempo que me da igual. Odegaard, más blanco que su puta madre, estaba destinado a suceder a Modric en el centro del campo del Madrid. El club estuvo AÑOS "criándolo" en ese sentido, mimando su desarrollo... Y todo para qué... Para que al final se cague encima, le pueda la presión y salga corriendo a acomodarse en un club basura.
> 
> Pues nada, Camavingas y Tchouamenis. Esto es lo que hay, si los jugadores blancos están cada vez más amariconados, igual que la sociedad blanca en general, pues que les den por culo. Ya no sale ningún Ramos, ni ningún Puyol, ni ningún Raúl, son todos unos niñatos pusilánimes del estilo de Asensio, Vallejo, Mingueza... Pues Rüdiger y Vinícius, ya está.




los blanquitos estuvieron 3 años con zidane sin pesarse, este año volvieron a hacerlo.

ojala fueran 11 negros en l once, es una verguenza de los españoles


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Siro López asegura hace unos minutos que Mbape el domingo comunica que viene al Madrid.
> 
> Esto ya es un cachondeo tío.




este es otro cantamañanas
es mas probable que ocurra lo contrario de lo que dice
pero como todo esto ya sobrepasa cualquier cosa seria pues quien sabe


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (20 May 2022)

Florentino ha cometido un claro error de calculo, deberia haberle dicho a Mbappe que o firmaba ya desde el 2 de enero, o iria directamente a por Haaland. Pero ha preferido confiar el futuro del Madrid a los deseos de un chaval de 23 años, en lugar de hacerlo exactamente al reves. No tengo ni idea de si finalmente acabara viniendo o no, pero pase lo que pase, tanto Florentino como su correveidile oficial Josep "tic tac" Pedrerol, llevan meses y meses haciendo un autentico papelon.

Y tal y como ha ido transcurriendo todo, yo ya casi preferiria que Mbappe dijese que se queda en el PSG.


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Siro López asegura hace unos minutos que Mbape el domingo comunica que viene al Madrid.
> 
> Esto ya es un cachondeo tío.



Ni puto caso, NO VIENE.

SE QUEDA 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Th89 (20 May 2022)

Un hombre sin palabra. De lo peor que te puedes cruzar en esta vida.

Lejos de mi Real Madrid.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (20 May 2022)

Señores tenedlo claro mbape se queda en París. Cuanto antes lo aceptéis mejor.

Este circo me recuerda al del Barça con Messi que decían que no se iba y se fue del Barça.

@4motion


----------



## josemanuelb (20 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Siro López asegura hace unos minutos que Mbape el domingo comunica que viene al Madrid.
> 
> Esto ya es un cachondeo tío.



Lo que dice es bastante coherente.

Si viene ok, si no el Real Madrid seguirá ganando.


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Un hombre sin palabra. De lo peor que te puedes cruzar en esta vida.
> 
> Lejos de mi Real Madrid.



Lo hizo una vez, lo hizo dos, NO HABRÁ TRES.

La segunda es culpa de floper. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mecanosfera (20 May 2022)

Hay que reconocer que un combo "Mbappe se queda en el PSG" + "El Madrid gana la champions" sería una sacada de rabo épica. Los jeques se pondrían tan impotentes, histéricos y desesperados que lo mismo nos compran a Bale e Isco como venganza.


----------



## Fiodor (20 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Siro López asegura hace unos minutos que Mbape el domingo comunica que viene al Madrid.
> 
> Esto ya es un cachondeo tío.



El fútbol se está convirtiendo en una especie de Sálvame, por culpa del marujeo de los medios de comunicación... Creo que no hay que perder mucho más tiempo con este tema porque el domingo se va a aclarar... De todas formas, yo tengo claro que va a venir al Madrid, en caso contrario no hubiera hecho el gilipollas esta temporada aguantando todo tipo de insultos y amenazas de la afición del PSG...


----------



## Vikingo2016 (20 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Lo hizo una vez, lo hizo dos, NO HABRÁ TRES.
> 
> La segunda es culpa de floper.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



En el 2017 le hizo la misma jugada a Florentino.


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> En el 2017 le hizo la misma jugada a Florentino.



Por eso está segunda es culpa DE FLOPER.

Si me engañas una vez es culpa tuya, si me engañas DOS es CULPA MIA. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edu.R (20 May 2022)

Yo estoy seguro de que el Real Madrid habrá hecho todo lo posible, pero contra el dinero infinito... y la avaricia 

Primero que haya una resolución y luego ya sacamos conclusiones. Lo importante es el Club, y eso lo tenemos todos claro.


----------



## _Suso_ (20 May 2022)

Los de Ancelotti salen con: *Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Nacho, Mendy; Modric, Casemiro, Kroos; Rodrygo, Benzema y Vinicius.*


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Señores tenedlo claro mbape se queda en París. Cuanto antes lo aceptéis mejor.
> 
> Este circo me recuerda al del Barça con Messi que decían que no se iba y se fue del Barça.
> 
> @4motion



Yo cuando vi al dictador DEL EMIR y todos nuestros dirigentes y rey con el Culo en pompa hacia la MECA YA SABÍA QUE ESTE CABRON no venía.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cuqui (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Como se suceden los echos:
> 
> 1- @Obiwanchernobil se levanta está mañana.
> 
> ...


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo estoy seguro de que el Real Madrid habrá hecho todo lo posible, pero contra el dinero infinito... y la avaricia
> 
> Primero que haya una resolución y luego ya sacamos conclusiones. Lo importante es el Club, y eso lo tenemos todos claro.



Si pero CON MATICES.

Este no puede descojonarse DEL CLUB y además dejarle hacerlo.

A este había que haberle puesto las cosas claras DESDE EL PRINCIPIO.

Y sino fichar al vikingo y decirle LA OFERTA CADUCÓ.

Y aquí floper tiene mucha culpa si al final no viene y no porque no venga QUE A MI YA ME LA SOPLA sino por haberle dado PODERES para joder al club. 

POR SEGUNDA VEZ. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 May 2022)

Yo preferiría a Mbappé en mi equipo, pero anda que no hay jugadores buenos por el mundo. La Juve ficha al Vlahovic ese por una cantidad razonable y resulta que las enchufa de todos los colores. O el Havertz del Chelsea, que a mí me encanta pero hace un par de años no lo conocían ni en su casa a la hora de comer.

Mbappé gratis/con una prima de fichaje razonable se ficha siempre. Mbappé con una megaprima de fichaje, pues todavía puede salir a cuento. Pero Mbappé con las cifras de las que se está hablando empieza a ser mucho riesgo teniendo en cuenta lo que se puede hacer con ese dinero. Por no hablar de las ínfulas/entorno que se trae, o si no que le pregunten a Griezmann cómo le ha ido desde aquello de que comía en la mesa de Cristiano y Messi.

Es que el tema es ése, Mbappé y Haaland son muy buenos, pero lo de Messi y Ronaldo es irrepetible.


----------



## Fiodor (20 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Por eso está segunda es culpa DE FLOPER.
> 
> Si me engañas una vez es culpa tuya, si me engañas DOS es CULPA MIA.
> 
> ...



Al Ser Superior, al tío que se descojonó del Barcelona con el fichaje de Figo (cuando aún era un novato en el mundo del fútbol), le van a engañar dos veces... Joder, con su experiencia, me cuesta creerlo...


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Al Ser Superior, al tío que se descojonó del Barcelona con el fichaje de Figo (cuando aún era un novato en el mundo del fútbol), le van a engañar dos veces... Joder, con su experiencia, me cuesta creerlo...



En nada saldremos de dudas. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edu.R (20 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Si pero CON MATICES.
> 
> Este no puede descojonarse DEL CLUB y además dejarle hacerlo.
> 
> ...



Nadie te dice que la oferta no haya caducado.

Estamos especulando si se la han follado por el coño o por el culo y no sabemos si es un hombre o una mujer.


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Nadie te dice que la oferta no haya caducado.
> 
> Estamos especulando si se la han follado por el coño o por el culo y no sabemos si es un hombre o una mujer.



Ahora no me vale.

Sale florentino entonces Y ANUNCIA LA OFERTA A MBAPPE CADUCÓ. NADIE está por encima del Madrid. 

Eso si me vale.

Lo importante es que SE HAN FOLLADO A ALGUIEN y parece que hemos sido nosotros POR SEGUNDA VEZ con mbappe & abogada /family más Árabes. 

Y nos folló dos veces porque ADEMÁS jodio la operación del vikingo. 


Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 May 2022)

No entiendo como Floren ha caído en esto. Si el chaval quería venir hace meses que debería haber fichado. Si dudaba Floren debería haberlo mandado a la mierda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 May 2022)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Lo que dice es bastante coherente.
> 
> Si viene ok, si no el Real Madrid seguirá ganando.



No hagáis caso a todos estos. Especulan igual que lo hacemos nosotros.


----------



## Edu.R (20 May 2022)

El tema es que si quedas como un pesetero/usurpador esa etiqueta ya no te la quitas.

Mira Neymar.

En lo deportivo es un fichaje que suma mucho, pero sin un equilibrio en las lineas, es muy difícil ganar cosas. No me voy a gastar X millones por un jugador muy bueno, si con X me puede comprar 4 buenos.


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No entiendo como Floren ha caído en esto. Si el chaval quería venir hace meses que debería haber fichado. Si dudaba Floren debería haberlo mandado a la mierda.



Es que es de cajón.

Tu crees que floper en sus negocios se fía de la palabra?

Pero ya dije que se quedaba SIN LOS DOS.

Y ASÍ SERÁ.

y se quedará SIN TRES.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo estoy seguro de que el Real Madrid habrá hecho todo lo posible, pero contra el dinero infinito... y la avaricia
> 
> Primero que haya una resolución y luego ya sacamos conclusiones. Lo importante es el Club, y eso lo tenemos todos claro.



Sí, pero Floren no puede permitir que este mono juegue con el Madrí hasta el final. Si en Marzo no había fichado pues que le den. El cabrón ha estado jugando hasta el final para que los dos clubes siguieran subiendo su oferta.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Señores tenedlo claro mbape se queda en París. Cuanto antes lo aceptéis mejor.
> 
> Este circo me recuerda al del Barça con Messi que decían que no se iba y se fue del Barça.
> 
> @4motion




cuanto antes lo aceptemos?
pero si yo estoy deseando que no venga al madrid!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 May 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Los de Ancelotti salen con: *Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Nacho, Mendy; Modric, Casemiro, Kroos; Rodrygo, Benzema y Vinicius.*



Casi el equipo que saldrá con el Pool.


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El tema es que si quedas como un pesetero/usurpador esa etiqueta ya no te la quitas.
> 
> Mira Neymar.
> 
> En lo deportivo es un fichaje que suma mucho, pero sin un equilibrio en las lineas, es muy difícil ganar cosas. No me voy a gastar X millones por un jugador muy bueno, si con X me puede comprar 4 buenos.



Porque esta diciendo la mari que las ofertas son idénticas?

Blanco y en botella.

Para proteger a la tortuga y a ellos de PESETEROS SIN PALABRA NI HONOR. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1064812



No hagáis caso a Obi. Es un infiltrado del far$a.


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sí, pero Floren no puede permitir que este mono juegue con el Madrí hasta el final. Si en Marzo no había fichado pues que le den. El cabrón ha estado jugando hasta el final para que los dos clubes siguieran subiendo su oferta.



Exacto, esa era la jugada.

Y te adelantas y lo explicas. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> cuanto antes lo aceptemos?
> pero si yo estoy deseando que no venga al madrid!!



A mi lo que me pone es la 14.

Luego gritaré con vosotros.

WHO IS MBAPPE?

Vamossssssss



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (20 May 2022)

*"Las negociaciones terminaron"*

*Fayza Lamari, madre de Mbappé*, aseguró en una entrevista a Kora Plus que su hijo ha llegado a un acuerdo con *PSG y Real Madrid* y solo falta saber su decisión.

A mi que me lo expliquen, que ha firmado por el PSG y por el madrid ? que va a jugar con los dos equipos ?


----------



## aprilia (20 May 2022)

Gashegodemierda dijo:


> Otro día hablamos de la mentira de los Galácticos.



cuentanos mas


----------



## ccc (20 May 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Los de Ancelotti salen con: *Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Nacho, Mendy; Modric, Casemiro, Kroos; Rodrygo, Benzema y Vinicius.*



Para flipar donde esta Valverde? camavinga? Con este 11 el liverpool nos folla con patatas.


----------



## Cuqui (20 May 2022)

A floren no se la ha jugado nadie si es cierto que hay una clausula de 130M, que no os enterais.

Mbappe supondria otro problema, que va a pedir a la hora de renovar si ya se lo estas dando todo?


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *"Las negociaciones terminaron"*
> 
> *Fayza Lamari, madre de Mbappé*, aseguró en una entrevista a Kora Plus que su hijo ha llegado a un acuerdo con *PSG y Real Madrid* y solo falta saber su decisión.
> 
> A mi que me lo expliquen, que ha firmado por el PSG y por el madrid ? que va a jugar con los dos equipos ?



Es un descojono lo de esta cuadrilla más la abogada.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Para flipar donde esta Valverde? camavinga? Con este 11 el liverpool nos folla con patatas.



Ese es mi temor.

El puto cabezón de la ceja.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (20 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *"Las negociaciones terminaron"*
> 
> *Fayza Lamari, madre de Mbappé*, aseguró en una entrevista a Kora Plus que su hijo ha llegado a un acuerdo con *PSG y Real Madrid* y solo falta saber su decisión.
> 
> A mi que me lo expliquen, que ha firmado por el PSG y por el madrid ? que va a jugar con los dos equipos ?



Yo soy Florentino y le digo que el Madrid le retira su oferta, y que le desea una exitosa carrera en la liga francesa.


----------



## Cuqui (20 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Es un descojono lo de esta cuadrilla más la abogada.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Es normal, las mujeres son materialistas por naturaleza, no comprenden conceptos como el honor, la palabra, etc.


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> A floren no se la ha jugado nadie si es cierto que hay una clausula de 130M, que no os enterais.
> 
> Mbappe supondria otro problema, que va a pedir a la hora de renovar si ya se lo estas dando todo?



Si es cierto, tu lo dices, si es cierto, no lo sabemos. 

Pero mira.

Ya te han jodido el Fichaje de HALAND.

Eso si es cierto. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo soy Florentino y le digo que el Madrid le retira su oferta, y que le desea una exitosa carrera en la liga francesa.



Exacto, y te adelantas, pero en enero habría sido mejor



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> En el 2017 le hizo la misma jugada a Florentino.




es que yo no sabia esto
me acabo de enterar esta tarde

o sea un jugador el moronegro este que ningunea al real madrid ya desde los 17 años!!!
y sigue el madrid tras el?????!!!!!!
INCREIPLA!!!!

pues efectivamente : le ha vuelto a hacer al madrid lo mismo por segunda o tercera vez ya.

pero si es lo MISMO que le hizo adelghazard al madrid !!
adelghazard estuvo riendose del madrid y vacilando al madrid antes de ser fichado
cuando el madrid se interesó por el , adelghazard hizo unas declaraciones publicas donde dijo que el no tenia que moverse nada
y que si el madrid queria algo que se moviera el madrid

¿¿¿pero como el madrid no ve en ese mismo momento que el hijo puta adelghazard es un antimadridista??
es que necesitan pagar por el 120 millones para que venga y lo comprueben de primera mano?
y efectivamente : el primer dia adelghazard llegó con BARRIGA al madrid , en su linea antimadridista
y su "carrera" en el madrid ha sido eso : una tomadura de pelo : la NADA absoluta

(para despistados aviso : lewandowski es el adelghazard polaco : tambien vaciló al madrid varios años)

y este negrapé es otro!
solo el circo que tiene montado riendose del madrid es para mandarlo a tomar por culo pero hace 6 meses ya!
pero es que encima por lo visto esto viene ya desde que el negro tenia 17 años!!!
jojojo si es que hay cosas que no entiendo como la gente no las ve de primeras : y mas siendo el departamento deportivo de todo un real madrid


----------



## Cuqui (20 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Si es cierto, tu lo dices, si es cierto, no lo sabemos.
> 
> Pero mira.
> 
> ...



Tampoco sabemos si viene o no, no te jode...


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> es que yo no sabia esto
> me acabo de enterar esta tarde
> 
> o sea un jugador el moronegro este que ningunea al real madrid ya desde los 17 años!!!
> ...



Yo tampoco lo entiendo, es inconcebible.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Tampoco sabemos si viene o no, no te jode...



Lo que si sabemos es que el Vikingo no viene verdad? 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (20 May 2022)

*Demostrará que lo único importante era el dinero*


----------



## ccc (20 May 2022)

Pues si viene Mbappe adelante, estamos en la pomada; si no viene, pues tb. que venga un tio cobrando 30M netos y 100 de prima de traspaso (realmente nos sale a 40M por 5 anyos), puede generar problemas de vestuario y graves y mas, si el chaval va de estrellita total.

Es mas importante que el madrid apueste por Valverde, por Camavinga y por Rodrygo, y que haga un bloque solido atras (Rüdiger ayuda y mucho), que no apostar por Mbappe y que sigamos con los viejos de siempre.

Si ganamos la champions, tened en cuenta que Floren no invierte un duro mas en la plantilla, pues vuelver a tener margen de minimo 2 anyos para no gastarse un duro y es que hacer un doblete como este da bastante credibilidad.

Pero lo repito, aunque sin Mbappe no seriamos candidatos a Champions, me alegraria ver un nuevo medio del campo, como este anyo nos hemos llevado una alegria con la defensa (y eso que se fueron 2 y solo vino 1).


----------



## feps (20 May 2022)

En 48 horas saldremos de dudas. En el fondo estoy deseando que Mbappé se quedé en el PSG. Un jugador con ese entorno tan tóxico y jugando como un trilero con el club, sería una bomba de relojería en el vestuario.

Igual que tengo claro que la final la ganará el Liverpool, tengo claro que Mbappé va a ser un problema de cojones. El fichaje de Cristiano no fue ni por asomo tan hediondo.


----------



## Th89 (20 May 2022)

El patinazo de la madre lo mires como lo mires es de escándalo.

Admitir públicamente que has estado jugando con dos clubs, es algo que se da por descontado, pero no lo digas pedazo de gilipollas 

La charo esa que tiene de abogada debe estar con ganas de ametrallarla ahora mismo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> A floren no se la ha jugado nadie si es cierto que hay una clausula de 130M, que no os enterais.
> 
> Mbappe supondria otro problema, que va a pedir a la hora de renovar si ya se lo estas dando todo?



A tomar por culo. Contrato de 5 años y a su puta casa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo soy Florentino y le digo que el Madrid le retira su oferta, y que le desea una exitosa carrera en la liga francesa.



Es lo que debería hacer. El Madrí no tiene que jugar a estas cosas.


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> El patinazo de la madre lo mires como lo mires es de escándalo.
> 
> Admitir públicamente que has estado jugando con dos clubs, es algo que se da por descontado, pero no lo digas pedazo de gilipollas
> 
> La charo esa que tiene de abogada debe estar con ganas de ametrallarla ahora mismo.



No es un patinazo.

Es una COARTADA para decir que se queda.

Y no ser ACUSADOS de PESETEROS. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (20 May 2022)

Y este al final es que ni se presenta pa despedirse, increible  









Amor para Marcelo, respeto para Isco, descarte para Bale


Tres jugadores se despidieron ayer del Madrid, y las formas no pudieron ser más distintas. Hubo toneladas de cariño hacia el capitán Marcelo, respeto hacia Isco e indiferencia para




www.marca.com


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Demostrará que lo único importante era el dinero*



Y si renueva con el Madrí también, porque le ha hecho subir la oferta hasta el límite.


----------



## Th89 (20 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> No es un patinazo.
> 
> Es una COARTADA para decir que se queda.
> 
> ...



Puedes buscarte una coartada sin parecer el mercenario definitivo.

Es una cagada.


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y este al final es que ni se presenta pa despedirse, increible
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que le den por el culo.

En ese orden.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mecanosfera (20 May 2022)

Esta conversación ya la hemos tenido mil veces, en serio que con algún comentario me ha dado deja-vu real del año pasado, además diciendo lo mismo. ¿No os acordáis que la última vez que supimos que no venía ya estábamos aburridísimos del tema? Esto es un día de la marmota que ya no divierte.


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Puedes buscarte una coartada sin parecer el mercenario definitivo.
> 
> Es una cagada.



No porque además es mentira.

La oferta del Madrid no puede igualar la del PSG. NUNCA. 

Económicamente IMPOSIBLE. 

Al Madrid se viene por convicción en busca del honor, de la gloria y entrar en la historia. 

Ellos quieren salir de rositas cuando digan que se queda, que no les acusen de peseteros sin honor y de estar mareando OTRA VEZ, ya lo hicieron antes, esto NO ES NUEVO. 







Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vikingo2016 (20 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Yo cuando vi al dictador DEL EMIR y todos nuestros dirigentes y rey con el Culo en pompa hacia la MECA YA SABÍA QUE ESTE CABRON no venía.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Les ofreció dinero en forma de obras + comisiónes y todo el mundo callado. 

El primero Florentino que hace negocios con ellos gracias al real Madrid.


----------



## aprilia (20 May 2022)




----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Les ofreció dinero en forma de obras + comisiónes y todo el mundo callado.
> 
> El primero Florentino que hace negocios con ellos gracias al real Madrid.



Hay muchos intereses OCULTOS que no te contarán.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

RFi:

"Mbappe anunciará tras el partido de liga junto a otros dos jugadores del PSG que se queda"


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> El patinazo de la madre lo mires como lo mires es de escándalo.
> 
> Admitir públicamente que has estado jugando con dos clubs, es algo que se da por descontado, pero no lo digas pedazo de gilipollas
> 
> La charo esa que tiene de abogada debe estar con ganas de ametrallarla ahora mismo.



no estoy de acuerdo en que haya sido un fallo del trannymadre eso

mas bien en mi opinion ha sido un escupitajo bien estudiado al madrid por las 3 partes : moronegro trannymadre y abogada


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> RFi:
> 
> "Mbappe anunciará tras el partido de liga junto a otros dos jugadores del PSG que se queda"



OJALA!!!

lo digo de verdad.

el madrid no puede aceptar a un endiosado mas falso que judas en el vestuario con ganas de ser mas que el presidente del madrid
y que encima hay que pagarle una hiper millonada hipotecando al club


----------



## feps (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> RFi:
> 
> "Mbappe anunciará tras el partido de liga junto a otros dos jugadores del PSG que se queda"



De confirmarse, me alegro. Eso sí, me temo que Floren saldrá muy beneficiado vía ACS. 

Espero que al menos fiche lo que debe fichar este verano (Tchouaméni el primero), y que Ancelotti también dé oportunidades a chavales del Castilla que lo merezcan.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (20 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *"Las negociaciones terminaron"*
> 
> *Fayza Lamari, madre de Mbappé*, aseguró en una entrevista a Kora Plus que su hijo ha llegado a un acuerdo con *PSG y Real Madrid* y solo falta saber su decisión.
> 
> A mi que me lo expliquen, que ha firmado por el PSG y por el madrid ? que va a jugar con los dos equipos ?



Yo puedo tener un acuerdo contigo y otro con calopez, pero luego firmo con el que más me pague. 

Me parece la mayor TROLEADA del fútbol mundial y se la metió doblada a Florentino colega. 

Utilizó al Madrid para ganar más millones. 

No entiendo como pudo pecar Florentino con eso de te doy mi palabra con un negro.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 May 2022)

aprilia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1064875




es mas falso que judas

ya su frase es falsa : ¿desde cuando la liga inglesa es mas dificil que la champions donde juegan todos los campeones de europa?

y ademas doblemente falsa : al afirmar que no quiere decir que la champions no sea importante , cuando al mismo tiempo esta diciendo que la liga inglesa es superior a la champions y por tanto ninguneando a la champions y su importancia,

pero bueno resumiendo:

gaydrola : no vas a ganar la champions : te lo dejaron bien claro los brujos africanos que negocian con demonios
y de momento se sigue cumpliendo


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> De confirmarse, me alegro. Eso sí, me temo que Floren saldrá muy beneficiado vía ACS.
> 
> Espero que al menos fiche lo que debe fichar este verano (Tchouaméni el primero), *y que Ancelotti también dé oportunidades a chavales del Castilla que lo merezcan.*






toma:


----------



## Vikingo2016 (20 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Ese es mi temor.
> 
> El puto cabezón de la ceja.
> 
> ...



No se enterará el gilipollas italiano. 

Con el psg tuvo suerte.
Con el Chelsea tuvo suerte.
Con el City tuvo suerte. 

Italiano de los cojones que LA FINAL ES SOLO UN PARTIDO!! QUE NO HAY PARTIDO DE VUELTA SUBNORMAL!!

Que el Liverpool te folla el culo, no hay más oportunidades.


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> No se enterará el gilipollas italiano.
> 
> Con el psg tuvo suerte.
> Con el Chelsea tuvo suerte.
> ...



El puto abuelo, confía en hacer cambios en el minuto 80 y arrasar a klopp. 

Su puta madre. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (20 May 2022)

*A ver como lo resuelven*


----------



## feps (20 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> toma:



Qué bonito sería que regresara Mourinho tras su etapa en la Roma, para poner fin a su carrera en el Real Madrid. A Xabi Alonso le falta madurar y Raúl me cae fatal, para qué mentir.


----------



## Policía Pérez (20 May 2022)

Estoy de luto por Bale, mi jugador favorito de siempre
Mas pases de gol que Zidane y mas goles que Ronaldo Nazario
De su epoca el tio que mas goles ha marcado en finales, una jodida leyenda once historico del Madrid


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

Bale se reserva para la final.


----------



## feps (20 May 2022)

Y el inútil de Maldini recomendando ahora al Madrid que fiche a Lewandowski, un jugador que está a punto de cumplir 34 años. ¿Para qué? ¿Para mandar al ostracismo a jugadores que tienen doce años menos, como por ejemplo Rodrygo? Vaya vendeburras.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Que le den por el culo.
> 
> En ese orden.
> 
> ...



Algunos perrodistos dicen que en unos años solo recordaremos lo bueno. NO. Recordaremos que fue un jeta que se embolsó 70 millones de euros por rascarse los huevos a dos manos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 May 2022)

No perdamos la perspectiva de la realidad:

Champions del PSG con Mbappe = 0

El Madrid sin Mbappe = lo elimina en octavos y llega a la final.

Si no viene ahora yo espero que se le vete de por vida, que se gaste el dineral que iba a ir para Mbappe, en jugadores de buen nivel que prometan. Hace falta un delantero y medicoampistas. 

Yo a estas alturas prefiero que no venga, son jugadores que parece que quieran estar por encima del club.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Yo puedo tener un acuerdo contigo y otro con calopez, pero luego firmo con el que más me pague.
> 
> Me parece la mayor TROLEADA del fútbol mundial y se la metió doblada a Florentino colega.
> 
> ...



Y por eso FAloren no debería ni esperar al domingo. Desearle suerte y que le den por culo.


----------



## Cuqui (20 May 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Estoy de luto por Bale, mi jugador favorito de siempre
> Mas pases de gol que Zidane y mas goles que Ronaldo Nazario
> De su epoca el tio que mas goles ha marcado en finales, una jodida leyenda once historico del Madrid



Tu eres uno de los basurientos que queria largar a nuestro moro de la suerte.


----------



## aprilia (20 May 2022)

Florentino tiene pinta de tener cáncer o estar en la recta final. Se le ve muy mal.


----------



## Policía Pérez (20 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Tu eres uno de los basurientos que queria largar a nuestro moro de la suerte.



El moro se tiro 10 años sin meter una, y ahora que esta bien los muyahidines os poneis a sacar pecho, es que es la polla

Es como cuando Curtua tuvo un primero año horrendo y hay gente que te echa en cara que se le criticara y ahora se le aplauda porque esta enorme


----------



## fachacine (20 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo preferiría a Mbappé en mi equipo, pero anda que no hay jugadores buenos por el mundo. La Juve ficha al Vlahovic ese por una cantidad razonable y resulta que las enchufa de todos los colores. O el Havertz del Chelsea, que a mí me encanta pero hace un par de años no lo conocían ni en su casa a la hora de comer.
> 
> Mbappé gratis/con una prima de fichaje razonable se ficha siempre. Mbappé con una megaprima de fichaje, pues todavía puede salir a cuento. Pero Mbappé con las cifras de las que se está hablando empieza a ser mucho riesgo teniendo en cuenta lo que se puede hacer con ese dinero. Por no hablar de las ínfulas/entorno que se trae, o si no que le pregunten a Griezmann cómo le ha ido desde aquello de que comía en la mesa de Cristiano y Messi.
> 
> Es que el tema es ése, Mbappé y Haaland son muy buenos, pero lo de Messi y Ronaldo es irrepetible.



No podemos comparar a Mbappe con Havertz o Vlahovic. Mbappe es un jugador de 50 goles por temporada, como Lewandowski, o como lo puede ser Haaland en el City, como lo eran CR7 y Messi en sus buenos años, jugadores de 50 goles por temporada, sin exagerar. Havertz, Harry Kane o Vlahovic ni se les acercan.


----------



## Paobas (20 May 2022)

No estáis, conforeros merengues, hasta la polla ya del asunto Mbappe? En la vida se ha visto tal culebrón por un fichaje. Si viene o se queda allí que lo diga ya, que haga lo que quiera, pero que lo diga ya de una puta vez y deje de marear la perdiz con sus aires de divo.


----------



## Paobas (20 May 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> El moro se tiro 10 años sin meter una, y ahora que esta bien los muyahidines os poneis a sacar pecho, es que es la polla
> 
> Es como cuando Curtua tuvo un primero año horrendo y hay gente que te echa en cara que se le criticara y ahora se le aplauda porque esta enorme



El moro es el segundo máximo goleador histórico del Madrid, aunque tuviera unos inicios difíciles. Hay que ser zoquete para discutir la aportación de Benzema al Madrid. Cuando va a ser un Top 10 mínimo de sus jugadores históricos. Y creo que incluso Top 5, si me apuras.


----------



## Cuqui (20 May 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> El moro se tiro 10 años sin meter una, y ahora que esta bien los muyahidines os poneis a sacar pecho, es que es la polla
> 
> Es como cuando Curtua tuvo un primero año horrendo y hay gente que te echa en cara que se le criticara y ahora se le aplauda porque esta enorme



El moro jugaba para nuestra reinona, como medio equipo.


----------



## Suprimo (20 May 2022)

Hoy a Ancianotti le toca jugar a eso de a ver quién se lesiona


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Y el inútil de Maldini recomendando ahora al Madrid que fiche a Lewandowski, un jugador que está a punto de cumplir 34 años. ¿Para qué? ¿Para mandar al ostracismo a jugadores que tienen doce años menos, como por ejemplo Rodrygo? Vaya vendeburras.




es del VARcelona y es un antimadridista
logico que recomiende para el madrid un fatal fichaje

ademas de un ignorante de futbol : cada pronostico que da la caga
solo sabe memorizar miles de datos nada mas


----------



## Policía Pérez (20 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> El moro es el segundo máximo goleador histórico del Madrid, aunque tuviera unos inicios difíciles. Hay que ser zoquete para discutir la aportación de Benzema al Madrid. Cuando va a ser un Top 10 mínimo de sus jugadores históricos. Y creo que incluso Top 5, si me apuras.



Inicios dificiles  Una jodida decada aguantando al gato



Cuqui dijo:


> El moro jugaba para nuestra reinona, como medio equipo.



Aclaraos, o era importante o era un mendrugo chupaestadisticas por estar al lado de Narciso y de Bale. El Robert Horry del futbol

No tiene el Madrid mejores 9 historicos? Que se yo, Di Estefano, Juanito o Ronaldo Nazario


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 May 2022)

Mbapollas


----------



## fachacine (20 May 2022)

Qué bonito el doble pasillo, grande el Betis. Que aprendan otros mierdas patéticos de Madrid.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Hoy a Ancianotti le toca jugar a eso de a ver quién se lesiona




si pudiera ser kroos...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

Vaya mierda de tifos que hacen los nenes pijos del madrid


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> No estáis, conforeros merengues, hasta la polla ya del asunto Mbappe? En la vida se ha visto tal culebrón por un fichaje. Si viene o se queda allí que lo diga ya, que haga lo que quiera, pero que lo diga ya de una puta vez y deje de marear la perdiz con sus aires de divo.



Mas que culpa del moronegro, es cosa de los medios de comunicacion, cuando tienes TANTISIMA gente VIVIENDO del futbol y tan pocas noticias que ofrecer, mareas y mareas y mareas con lo unico que puede atraer un poco de publico.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (20 May 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> El moro se tiro 10 años sin meter una, y ahora que esta bien los muyahidines os poneis a sacar pecho, es que es la polla
> 
> Es como cuando Curtua tuvo un primero año horrendo y hay gente que te echa en cara que se le criticara y ahora se le aplauda porque esta enorme



¿Que diez años hijo de puta?

Benzemoro te metía 5-6 goles claves en cada Champions, y siempre era el 2do máximo goleador cada temporada sus únicas temporadas malas fueron las 2 últimas de Cristiano.

Siempre ha tenido máxima calidad, pero desde que no está Cristiano se ha hechado el equipo al hombro (él y en menor mediad Modric) y hace el doble que hacía antes.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2022)

Yo hubiera hecho alguno engrandeciendo la historia del madrid y tirando alguna puyita a mbapollas


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Pero que cojones aporta kroos al Madrid? 

No me jodas. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Policía Pérez (20 May 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> ¿Que diez años hijo de puta?
> 
> Benzemoro te metía 5-6 goles claves en cada Champions, y siempre era el 2do máximo goleador cada temporada sus únicas temporadas malas fueron las 2 últimas de Cristiano.
> 
> Siempre ha tenido máxima calidad, pero desde que no está Cristiano se ha hechado el equipo al hombro (él y en menor mediad Modric) y hace el doble que hacía antes.



Pero hijo de puta, si el primer año post cristiano fue un fracaso absoluto a todos los niveles

Calidad para que? Para marcar goles desde luego que no. Se le llamaba EL GATO por lo que fallaba de cara al gol

Jugador infladisimo porque abandona su zona para dar pases inocuos. Especialmente risible cuando su maximo activo es el remate de cabeza que ha desarrollado los dos ultimos años


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

No lo tengo puesto pero el ceporro este saca a los titulares para que se lesione o que


----------



## Suprimo (20 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> si pudiera ser kroos...



El problema es que sabes que no va a ser ese, que no quiero que se lesione nadie, pero ese ... De todas formas a ver qué pasa tambien con el Liverpul


----------



## Th89 (20 May 2022)

Kroos que juega al trote no se lesiona por esfuerzo ni de coña. 

Había que haber untado a alguno del Betis para ello.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Kroos que juega al trote no se lesiona por esfuerzo ni de coña.
> 
> Había que haber untado a alguno del Betis para ello.



El caso es que con su trote cochinero luego es de los que mas kilometros hace al final del partido, kilometros mayormente inutiles eso si.


----------



## 4motion (20 May 2022)

Pues mirad casimiro esta muy lento.

Joder pánico con kroos y case.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 May 2022)

Yo no se como se prescinde de Gareto asi como asi, ya que el hijo de puta no perdona un euro, que menos que tenerlo en el banquillo y utilizarlo cuando se preste la oportunidad. No hay que olvidar que marcó los goles de la victoria contra el Liverpool, y el gol contra el atleti que adelanto al Madrid en Lisboa.

Yo me pregunto si el asco que proyectaba la prensa contra el, era porque no concedia entrevistas o chivatazos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 May 2022)

aprilia dijo:


> Florentino tiene pinta de tener cáncer o estar en la recta final. Se le ve muy mal.



Está muy viejo tío.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 May 2022)

Casemiro es una dechado de tecnica.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (20 May 2022)

Casemiro está en modo pachanguita de solteros contra casados.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> No podemos comparar a Mbappe con Havertz o Vlahovic. Mbappe es un jugador de 50 goles por temporada, como Lewandowski, o como lo puede ser Haaland en el City, como lo eran CR7 y Messi en sus buenos años, jugadores de 50 goles por temporada, sin exagerar. Havertz, Harry Kane o Vlahovic ni se les acercan.



Cuando Mbappé meta no ya 50 goles por temporada, sino 1 gol por partido (y eso a pesar de que su equipo debería ganar 4-0 el 90% de sus partidos de liga), me avisas. Hasta ahora ni se ha acercado.

Ojo, no digo que sea malo, es de lo mejor que hay en el mundo hoy en día, pero lo de Cristiano y Messi en su apogeo es algo que no se había visto en 50 años y que tardará otros 50 en volverse a ver.


----------



## Woden (20 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo estoy seguro de que el Real Madrid habrá hecho todo lo posible, pero contra el dinero infinito... y la avaricia
> 
> Primero que haya una resolución y luego ya sacamos conclusiones. Lo importante es el Club, y eso lo tenemos todos claro.



El dinero, la avaricia y la raza. No olvidemos la sangre camita de este sujeto.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 May 2022)

Decirle al cejelotti que se ponga un chambergo por si refresca
Su puta madre, a 50 grados a la sombra y va el tío con terno, incluido chaleco de punto.


----------



## ccc (20 May 2022)

A ver, si hay algun partido del que no deberiamos sacar conclusiones, es este: Los jugadores no ponen el pie, es que es de risa: Ante cualquier balon dividido pasan de todo: Es que ni en un partido de pretemporada ves esto.

Simplemente estan corriendo, midiendo los esfuerzos y manteniendo ritmo de competicion: Y me parece bien. Por otra parte, espero que Ancelotti saque en la segunda parte a Camavinga, Vallejo, Ceballos, Ausencio, Valverde y alguno mas: Aunque sea en el minuto 70


----------



## Edge2 (20 May 2022)

Fichad a canales...


----------



## xilebo (20 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Fichad a canales...



Pues lo tuvo el madrid en su filas, la verdad q llego joven pero no es el tipo de jugador para ser titular indiscutible en el madrid, como le paso en su dia tmb a parejo, que no pudo.

Vaya primera parte 0-0, esperemos q se esten reservando pa la final


----------



## Suprimo (20 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Decirle al cejelotti que se ponga un chambergo por si refresca
> Su puta madre, a 50 grados a la sombra y va el tío con terno, incluido chaleco de punto.



Me lol, con alerta amarilla  








Meteorological warnings - State Meteorological Agency - AEMET - Spanish Government


Adverse meteorological phenomena warnings




www.aemet.es


----------



## Rotto2 (20 May 2022)

Rodrygo pasando desapercibido para variar. Hacen falta tres delanteros de nivel. Tres.


----------



## Chispeante (20 May 2022)

Una vez más, voy ir contracorriente. Recordaréis (no, creo) mi indisimulada pasión por Raul y Casillas. Pues está vez vengo a defender a Mbappé. No soy un persona nada belicosa y evito cualquier conflicto dando la razón al primero que me la pide, pero en este tema tengo que ponerme de parte del francés. Y es que yo hubiera hecho lo mismo. Y cuando digo lo mismo no me refiero al mercadeo baboso, que en parte tienen la culpa el Madrid por seguirle el juego, sino a mantener mi decisión en secreto hasta que la temporada hubiera finalizado. No puedes tirarte 6 meses en un equipo , defendiendo una camiseta, delante de tus aficionados, después de haber dicho que en junio te vas a otro equipo,. Y menos si tu presidente te quiere renovar al precio que pidas. Y mucho menos si vas a tener que vértelas en Europa con tu próximo destino.

Cualquier fallo, cualquier error, cualquier mínima sospecha de relajación hubiera sido letal. Te esperan 6 meses de infierno de banquillo y amenazas. Y la única forma de sobrevivir es dejando una puerta abierta a cualquier posibilidad hasta que no tenas que vértelas otra vez con tus aficionados. Una vez a salvo, sin el reto dominical de la grada, puedes manifestar libremente tu deseo de cambiar de equipo. Antes es un suicidio. Otra cosa es que esa indecisión sea única y exclusivamente para aumentar la puja. Y nuevamente el chaval juega sus cartas ante un tahur veterano como Florentino. Quien tiene que ponerse igual de bravo con Kylian de lo que se puso con Ramos (que nos ha dado infinitamente más que Mbappé) o igual de bravo y ocurrente que cuando se ponía a desbarrar en esos audios que tanto os gustan y a mí no. Si eres tan ocurrente y alfota, haces tu oferta y si te hueles que está siendo un calientapollas, a otra cosa y a otro objetivo. 

Vamos a ver como acaba esta historia, pero aquí cada uno defiende sus intereses, y a nuestro presidente le toca defender los nuestros. Si le ficha a un precio razonable. Bien por él, otro éxito más. Y no son pocos. Si al final se queda en París y hemos sido su putita de desfogue, muy mal jugado.


----------



## Rotto2 (20 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Una vez más, voy ir contracorriente. Recordaréis (no, creo) mi indisimulada pasión por Raul y Casillas. Pues está vez vengo a defender a Mbappé. No soy un persona nada belicosa y evito cualquier conflicto dando la razón al primero que me la pide, pero en este tema tengo que ponerme de parte del francés. Yo hubiera hecho lo mismo. Y cuando digo lo mismo no me refiero al mercadeo baboso, que en parte tienen la culpa el Madrid por seguirle el juego, sino a mantener mi decisión en secreto hasta que la temporada hubiera finalizado. No puedes tirarte 6 meses en un equipo , defendiendo una camiseta, delante de tus aficionados, después de haber dicho que en junio te vas a otro equipo,. Y menos si tu presidente te quiere ficho renovar al precio que pidas. Y mucho menos si vas a tener que vértelas en Europa con tu próximo destino.
> 
> Cualquier fallo, cualquier error, cualquier mínima sospecha de relajación hubiera sido letal. Te esperan 6 meses de infierno de banquillo y amenazas. Y la única forma de sobrevivir es dejando una puerta abierta a cualquier posibilidad hasta que no tenas que vértelas otra vez con tus aficionados. Una vez a salvo, sin el reto dominical de la grada, puedes manifestar libremente tu deseo de cambiar de equipo. Antes es un suicidio.



De ahí a montar este circo va un mundo.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (20 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *"Las negociaciones terminaron"*
> 
> *Fayza Lamari, madre de Mbappé*, aseguró en una entrevista a Kora Plus que su hijo ha llegado a un acuerdo con *PSG y Real Madrid* y solo falta saber su decisión.
> 
> A mi que me lo expliquen, que ha firmado por el PSG y por el madrid ? que va a jugar con los dos equipos ?



claro
los sábados liga francesa y el domingo liga española. cobrará 1000 trillones más dietas por los desplazamientos.
en caso de partido PSG REAL MADRID jugará una parte con cada equipo.
ah y dietas a los dos equipos


----------



## ccc (20 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Una vez más, voy ir contracorriente. Recordaréis (no, creo) mi indisimulada pasión por Raul y Casillas. Pues está vez vengo a defender a Mbappé. No soy un persona nada belicosa y evito cualquier conflicto dando la razón al primero que me la pide, pero en este tema tengo que ponerme de parte del francés. Yo hubiera hecho lo mismo. Y cuando digo lo mismo no me refiero al mercadeo baboso, que en parte tienen la culpa el Madrid por seguirle el juego, sino a mantener mi decisión en secreto hasta que la temporada hubiera finalizado. No puedes tirarte 6 meses en un equipo , defendiendo una camiseta, delante de tus aficionados, después de haber dicho que en junio te vas a otro equipo,. Y menos si tu presidente te quiere ficho renovar al precio que pidas. Y mucho menos si vas a tener que vértelas en Europa con tu próximo destino.
> 
> Cualquier fallo, cualquier error, cualquier mínima sospecha de relajación hubiera sido letal. Te esperan 6 meses de infierno de banquillo y amenazas. Y la única forma de sobrevivir es dejando una puerta abierta a cualquier posibilidad hasta que no tenas que vértelas otra vez con tus aficionados. Una vez a salvo, sin el reto dominical de la grada, puedes manifestar libremente tu deseo de cambiar de equipo. Antes es un suicidio.



Es que nadie critica que se calle hasta final de temporada; la prensa simplemente nos dijo hace 6 meses que estaba fichado, que habia un precontrato y ahora con estas dudas van a seguir vendiendo clicks o periodicos durante una semana mas.

Yo creo que viene, y me parece todo un teatro: Si se queda en Paris? Pues nada, el mundo sigue. Y mientras el BCN se desangra, nosotros amortizamos el estadio lo antes posible (como hizo el bayern) y a la que salga un jugador apetecible, pues se vuelve a intentar. Pero yo no quiero fichar viejos como Lewandoski o su puta madre, aqui invertimos en jovenes y vemos si de ahi con paciencia, podemos sacar algo. Y por cierto, a Ausencio por 20-25M a ponerle un lazito y a repescar a Kubo o Brahin o darle alguna oportunidad a algun chaval de la cantera.


Lo que no aguanto, es fichar jugadores y ni siquiera darle oportunidades, para que sigan jugando los mismos (viejos).


----------



## Chispeante (20 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> De ahí a montar este circo va un mundo.




Para montar un circo hacen falta payasos. Y aún esta por ver quien está haciendo ese papel. A mí, las mujeres, con la esperanza del folleteo, también me han dado unos capotazos de dos orejas y rabo. Y es normal, el deseo y la necesidad de satisfacerlo, vuelve idiota al más capaz. Pero entre hombres de negocio, hay cosas que no se pueden permitir. Esta asunto tendría que haberse resuelto en enero.


----------



## Chispeante (20 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Es que nadie critica que se calle hasta final de temporada; la prensa simplemente nos dijo hace 6 meses que estaba fichado, que habia un precontrato y ahora con estas dudas van a seguir vendiendo clicks o periodicos durante una semana mas.
> 
> Yo creo que viene, y me parece todo un teatro: Si se queda en Paris? Pues nada, el mundo sigue. Y mientras el BCN se desangra, nosotros amortizamos el estadio lo antes posible (como hizo el bayern) y a la que salga un jugador apetecible, pues se vuelve a intentar. Pero yo no quiero fichar viejos como Lewandoski o su puta madre, aqui invertimos en jovenes y vemos si de ahi con paciencia, podemos sacar algo. Y por cierto, a Ausencio por 20-25M a ponerle un lazito y a repescar a Kubo o Brahin o darle alguna oportunidad a algun chaval de la cantera.
> 
> ...




Es lo que yo creo, y espero, que este show lo está montando más la prensa que le jugador.


----------



## Suprimo (20 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Cuando Mbappé meta no ya 50 goles por temporada, sino 1 gol por partido (y eso a pesar de que su equipo debería ganar 4-0 el 90% de sus partidos de liga), me avisas. Hasta ahora ni se ha acercado.
> 
> Ojo, no digo que sea malo, es de lo mejor que hay en el mundo hoy en día, pero lo de Cristiano y Messi en su apogeo es algo que no se había visto en 50 años y que tardará otros 50 en volverse a ver.



Bueno eso de Messi o Cristiano... Benzemá ha terminado con 44 goles, a uno por partido y si me pongo a decir lo importante que ha sido este año...


----------



## ccc (20 May 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> claro
> los sábados liga francesa y el domingo liga española. cobrará 1000 trillones más dietas por los desplazamientos.
> en caso de partido PSG REAL MADRID jugará una parte con cada equipo.
> ah y dietas a los dos equipos



Joder, para echarnos unas risas ok: Pero joder, que se refiere que tienen las condiciones de los clubes y los respectivos contratos y esta todo hablado con ellos: Falta unicamente su decision y la comunicara el fin de semana.

Hay que reconocer, que por las palabras de la madre, se queda, porque dice que las ofertas son iguales y no lo son, por lo que esta preparando al publico del PSG, para decirles, ehhh, que Mbappe no se quedo por el dinero, sino porque ama al club: Pero claro, en mi opinion, todos estan enganyando y haciendo un teatro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

Como van estimados foreros??
Estoy aquí en un atasco en las ramblas con mis contactos para seguir informando a burbuja de los entresijos en rfi


----------



## filets (20 May 2022)

Las declaraciones de la madre dejan claro que estan mas preocupados por lo que piensen de ellos los parisinos que los madrileños
Pero... el Madrid ha tomado una serie de decisiones economicas y deportivas porque Mbappe habia DADO SU PALABRA de que se venia al Madrid
Por eso yo creo que se viene

Eso sí, el trabajo de todo un año de la prensa española convenciendonos de que Kylian por las noches cantaba "madridista seré hasta la muerte", la madre se lo hacargado en dos frases


----------



## Rotto2 (20 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Para montar un circo hacen falta payasos. Y aún esta por ver quien está haciendo ese papel. A mí, las mujeres, con la esperanza del folleteo, también me han dado unos capotazos de dos orejas y rabo. Y es normal, el deseo y la necesidad de satisfacerlo, vuelve idiota al más capaz. Pero entre hombres de negocio, hay cosas que no se pueden permitir. Esta asunto tendría que haberse resuelto en enero.



El payaso es el putto negro ¿o eres tonto?


----------



## Suprimo (20 May 2022)

Vaya hostia que se ha llevado Caranigga


----------



## ccc (20 May 2022)

Joder, es poner a Valverde y Camavinga y el partido tiene otra velocidad.


----------



## Rotto2 (20 May 2022)

Macho vaya pachanguita de verano se están marcando estos cabrones. Que la gente paga por ver ese partido mucho dinero hdpt


----------



## Rotto2 (20 May 2022)

Se han hecho pasillo?


----------



## Rotto2 (20 May 2022)

Los amistosos de veteranos de 60 años del Madrid y el Bayern son pura adrenalina al lado de esta pachanga.

Los que hayan soltado 300€ y viajado desde lejos deben estar encantados, lo importante es la final y frenar a la ultraderecha.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Las declaraciones de la madre dejan claro que estan mas preocupados por lo que piensen de ellos los parisinos que los madrileños
> Pero... el Madrid ha tomado una serie de decisiones economicas y deportivas porque Mbappe habia DADO SU PALABRA de que se venia al Madrid
> Por eso yo creo que se viene
> 
> Eso sí, el trabajo de todo un año de la prensa española convenciendonos de que Kylian por las noches cantaba "madridista seré hasta la muerte", la madre se lo hacargado en dos frases




Lamento decirte que estás equivocado, no solo está vacilando al equipo más importante del mundo y con más prestigio (Real Madrid) el y hoy su madre, si no que además se está buscando la enemistad de su afición y de lo que no es su afición, esto implica pensar que es más importante que el equipo de destino quitando protagonismo a una final de Champions.

Solo se puede entender desde la presión de ser francés y que políticos y otros te laven las orejas todos los días.

Esta claro que a usado al real madrid, que florentino no le quiere ni ver en pintura, y que ante el mundo fútbol acaba de cometer un fallo monumental humillando al que tiene más historia en este deporte.

No viene y no solo no viene si no que a actuado de mala fe, es que el cabron a vacilado a la mayor institución del mundo del deporte, es que el PSG está vacilando al Madrid también porque ya le han renovado.

Es inaudito.


----------



## Rotto2 (20 May 2022)

Bueno sale Marcelo para la despedida.

Se merece un gran homenaje.


----------



## ccc (20 May 2022)

Joder, os imaginais que no viene: Ni Haaland, ni Mbappe, vaya palo.

Y que nos va a vender la prensa? Que Hazard esta entrenando muy fuerte y que solo viene con 5 kilos de sobrepeso y que esta en modo terminator  .


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Joder, os imaginais que no viene: Ni Haaland, ni Mbappe, vaya palo.
> 
> Y que nos va a vender la prensa? Que Hazard esta entrenando muy fuerte y que solo viene con 5 kilos de sobrepeso y que esta en modo terminator  .



Nada que se ficha a Pogba porque e solo único mediático que queda que se pueda fichar y algún mamadou mas


----------



## Suprimo (20 May 2022)

Le han dejado a los del Betis y ni por esas la ha metido Joaquin


----------



## JimTonic (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lamento decirte que estás equivocado, no solo está vacilando al equipo más importante del mundo y con más prestigio (Real Madrid) el y hoy su madre, si no que además se está buscando la enemistad de su afición y de lo que no es su afición, esto implica pensar que es más importante que el equipo de destino quitando protagonismo a una final de Champions.
> 
> Solo se puede entender desde la presión de ser francés y que políticos y otros te laven las orejas todos los días.
> 
> ...




al madrid se a dejado humillar y le han utilizado, tendria que haber hecho como en el fichaje de halland te siwentas con ellos, dices que no es una subasta y que ofreces esto y punto final


el madrid rechazo a halland por la famosa segunda clausula


y el mbpee va a ser el tio mas odiado de paris, le ofrecen una temporada 450 millones de euros pero le van a tratar como un caballo


----------



## Suprimo (20 May 2022)

Bueno pues estoy mirando y si se larga Bale, se va a quedar de máximo segundo goleador de la plantilla... Isco


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

Esta mañana a sido muy estresante filtrando la información del acuerdo, me llega que otras webs se han copiado mis datos de la.ooeracuon horas después.

Troll o genio esa es la cuestión...


La era del mamadou a comenzado.


----------



## Paobas (20 May 2022)

Cinco (5) visitas seguidas lleva el Betis sin encajar un sólo gol en el Bernabéu. 0 goles en 450' más lo descuentos. Debe ser un récord histórico negativo del Madrid como local en la historia.


----------



## ccc (20 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Bueno pues estoy mirando y si se larga Bale, se va a quedar de máximo segundo goleador de la plantilla... Isco



Uffff, Isco, otro que se va


----------



## vurvujo (20 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Se han hecho pasillo?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

RFi:
"Se siguen sucediendo movimientos, se oficializa que Di María no prolongará con el PSG al igual que como adelantábamos está mañana no se ejecutará el pre acuerdo con dembele, movimientos que si estaban previstos en caso de fichaje de mabppe por el real Madrid"


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

RFi:

"Cristiano Ronaldo mantiene contactos con el PSG".


----------



## Suprimo (20 May 2022)

*¿Nos hacemos unos... passillos? ¡pero sin mariconás eh!*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

RFi: 

"Touchamendi nunca tuvo principio de acuerdo con el real madrid, el jugador fue tocado por lo blancos en respuesta al PSG por el caso mbappe".


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Troll o genio esa es la cuestión...



La duda ofende.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> La duda ofende.



Esta mañana he hablado aquí antes que nadie de los números del acuerdo de mabppe con el PSG....y no son números muy comunes....


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (20 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Vamos a ver, el asunto no deja de ser un Win-Win para el Madrid.
> 
> Que viene, pues tienes jugador franquicia, si sale bien para los próximos 10-12 años y vuelves a estar en lo alto del fútbol mundial aspirando a absolutamente todo (aunque hemos visto que ya aspiramos a absolutamente todo sin Negrappe. )
> 
> ...



Da para Touchameni ese de los cojones y un par de jurgolistas más.

Ni tan mal, el PSG va a seguir siendo una risa con Messi un año más viejo y el brasileño un año más borracho


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Da para Touchameni ese de los cojones y un par de jurgolistas más.
> 
> Ni tan mal, el PSG va a seguir siendo una risa con Messi un año más viejo y el brasileño un año más borracho



Recordemos que el PSG tuvo 175 minutos de los 180 la eliminatoria ganada con el borracho y el otro paseando.

En cuanto que hagan un par de arreglos gordos rocian al primero que pillen.


----------



## filets (20 May 2022)

Hoy ha sido el ultimo partido de Bale.
Tendra que vivir hasta los 80 de lo que haya ahorrado


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Hoy ha sido el ultimo partido de Bale.
> Tendra que vivir hasta los 80 de lo que haya ahorrado




Algo pasa, es relativamente joven, podría firmar otro gran contrato y se va a galés a entrenar...para flipar, un tipo que en su momento le discutía la corona a cristiano...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

Bolsa excrotalllllllllll....
Si, no tiene nada que ver con el hilo, pero quería expresarme.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> RFi:
> 
> "Touchamendi nunca tuvo principio de acuerdo con el real madrid, el jugador fue tocado por lo blancos en respuesta al PSG por el caso mbappe".



*Última hora: EXCLUSIVA MUNDIAL!!* 

José Félix Díaz de Marca: Alías Pepe humo dice:

*Exclusiva mundial!! 

Mbape ficha por el Getafe.    *

*Esta noticia debe ser trending topic en España. *


----------



## filets (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Algo pasa, es relativamente joven, podría firmar otro gran contrato y se va a galés a entrenar...para flipar, un tipo que en su momento le discutía la corona a cristiano...



No tiene ninguna oferta
Fue cedido al Totenham, el equipo de su vida, y lo querian devolver en enero
O es drogadicto o es un jeta profundo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

RFi:

"Mañana a la hora de los informativos en europa (14:00 h) el PSG levantará el veto a los periodistas franceses para dar la noticia de la renovación"


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Algo pasa, es relativamente joven, podría firmar otro gran contrato y se va a galés a entrenar...para flipar, un tipo que en su momento le discutía la corona a cristiano...



Igual lo que pasa es que está en el top 5 del circuito de golf...in that order...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Igual lo que pasa es que está en el top 5 del circuito de golf...in that order...




Si, pero como rociamos con la chilena o aquella carrera sin la copa del rey


----------



## DRIDMA (20 May 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, pero como rociamos con la chilena o aquella carrera sin la copa del rey



...y el segundo al Atlético lo metió él también, Ramos lo que hizo fue empatar...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

RFi:

"Se desvelan más datos de lo que se comienza a conocer como la jugada maestra, mbappe se embolsaria 420 millones netos por dos años 300-130 liberatorios al Madrid+200netos por 2 años, y habría llegado a un acuerdo con el tercer pretendiente en discordia (Liverpool ) a razón de 60 netos anuales tras estos dos años"

Recordemos que mbappe firma el precontrato con el Madrid en enero y ya se hablaba del Liverpool...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> RFi:
> 
> "Se desvelan más datos de lo que se comienza a conocer como la jugada maestra, mbappe se embolsaria 420 millones netos por dos años 300-130 liberatorios al Madrid+200netos por 2 años, y habría llegado a un acuerdo con el tercer pretendiente en discordia (Liverpool ) a razón de 60 netos anuales tras estos dos años"
> 
> Recordemos que mbappe firma el precontrato con el Madrid en enero y ya se hablaba del Liverpool...



joddr el negro le da a todo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

Butrageño a gol TV ahora mismo:

"Nadie está por encima de la historia del Madrid".
Con cara de circunstancia y mucha seriedad.


----------



## JimTonic (20 May 2022)

el negro con un boli es mas peligroso que un redneck con un m16 en una escuela


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, pero como rociamos con la chilena o aquella carrera sin la copa del rey


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

Joder estamos hablando de la mayor troleada de la historia de este deporte...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Pone que no está disponible.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 May 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pone que no está disponible.



Se puede ver en jewtube.


----------



## Roedr (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> RFi:
> 
> "Se desvelan más datos de lo que se comienza a conocer como la jugada maestra, mbappe se embolsaria 420 millones netos por dos años 300-130 liberatorios al Madrid+200netos por 2 años, y habría llegado a un acuerdo con el tercer pretendiente en discordia (*Liverpool *) a razón de 60 netos anuales tras estos dos años"
> 
> Recordemos que mbappe firma el precontrato con el Madrid en enero y ya se hablaba del Liverpool...



No puede ser verdad.... si es así es el mayor HDP con el que jamás se ha cruzado el Madrid.


----------



## xilebo (20 May 2022)

*Así más o menos*


----------



## JimTonic (20 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No puede ser verdad.... si es así es el mayor HDP con el que jamás se ha cruzado el Madrid.



si pagan 130 millones perfecto


----------



## filets (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> RFi:
> 
> "Se desvelan más datos de lo que se comienza a conocer como la jugada maestra, mbappe se embolsaria 420 millones netos por dos años 300-130 liberatorios al Madrid+200netos por 2 años, y habría llegado a un acuerdo con el tercer pretendiente en discordia (Liverpool ) a razón de 60 netos anuales tras estos dos años"
> 
> Recordemos que mbappe firma el precontrato con el Madrid en enero y ya se hablaba del Liverpool...



Eso no me lo creo. Ademas de que es ILEGAL firmar con un club a dos años vista.


----------



## Agente Coulson (21 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> En general bastante de acuerdo con ambos.
> Si comunica que no viene...yo creo que en un futuro el Madrid deberia jugar con el como el ha jugado con el Madrid y si finalmente le ficha, que fuese por muy muy poco sueldo, sin prima, y aceptando un rol secundario.
> No mereceria otra cosa.




El Madrid tiene que olvidarse definitivamente de ese jugador.

El problema no es que acepte otra oferta mejor, que está en su derecho. El problema es que ya estaba comprometido con el Madrid y que se ha renunciado a otros fichajes para hacerle sentirse cómodo.


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> si pagan 130 millones perfecto



que va a pagar...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Eso no me lo creo. Ademas de que es ILEGAL firmar con un club a dos años vista.



Un pre contrato o principio de acuerdo no es ilegal.
En realidad es una opción preferente.

El sabe que no puede venir ya al Madrid y gilipollas no es para quedarse de por vida en París, si quitamos de la ecuación al city por haaland y al Chelsea por cómo está, el Liverpool es el único aspirante que queda con capacidad económica.

Recordemos que el interés del Liverpool lleva en pie más de un año.


----------



## JimTonic (21 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> que va a pagar...



no creo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Estoy escuchando a los franceses, lo sabe todo el mundo  joder como no ha podido ni tan siquiera decirle que no al Madrid si ya había firmado con el psg hostia que trol


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

Sólo espero que no palmemos con el Pool. Porque sino, menudo fin de temporada vamos a tener ufff 

Lo que más me descoloca es como la tortuga cabrona han podido engallar tan vilmente a Florentino. 

En fin, los años pasan para todos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

En la cope van a anunciar en unos minutos que renueva con el PSG.


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estoy escuchando a los franceses, lo sabe todo el mundo  joder como no ha podido ni tan siquiera decirle que no al Madrid si ya había firmado con el psg hostia que trol



El cabrón va a apoyar el Pool en la final, vas a ver como deja algún mensajito en las redes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sólo espero que no palmemos con el Pool. Porque sino, menudo fin de temporada vamos a tener ufff
> 
> Lo que más me descoloca es como la tortuga cabrona han podido engallar tan vilmente a Florentino.
> 
> En fin, los años pasan para todos.




La clave está en el viaje del emir a España esta semana.


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La clave está en el viaje del emir a España esta semana.



Tiene pinta, obviamente no vino a conocer a Calviño.

Pero eso no quita que este cabronazo merece lo peor. ¿Nos ha humillado así alguna vez un rival?. Y mira que tenemos haters.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Recordemos que el PSG tuvo 175 minutos de los 180 la eliminatoria ganada con el borracho y el otro paseando.
> 
> En cuanto que hagan un par de arreglos gordos rocian al primero que pillen.




hombre es logico que un charnego NAZIonalizado como tu esté en su mundo de Narnia antimadridista

pero para las personas normales que vimos la eliminatoria la historia fue asi:

el psg fue superior claramente al madrid en paris unicamente porque el genio cagueto anceloti ordenó al madrid jugar al catenachio encerrado en su area grande todo el partido , por eso el madrid no tuvo ocasiones mientras que el psg pudo meter 4

en madrid el partido estuvo igualado con cierta ventaja del psg hasta el minuto 60 , donde por fin el mierda cagueto italiANO sacó al mierda kroos y metió a valverde y camavinga , a partir de ese momento los ultimos 25 minutos el madrid fue superior al psg

el colmo es que digas que con "un par de arreglos gordos" rocian al primero que pille
a ver charnego narniano : el psg solo es negrapé , lio missing hace años que no existe , neimierda es un 0-futbol 10-fiestero , y del resto del equipo pueden valer verrati y algun otro , poco mas.
de hecho al psg le ganan varios equipos de la liga de granjeros sin depeinarse


----------



## Rotto2 (21 May 2022)

Yo creo que es absurdo que fiche por el Madrid. El tío es de París, tiene ahí a sus amigos y familia, le pagan la hiperfortuna y el PSG es mucho mejor plantilla que el Madrid y más que puede serlo. 

Yo no me iba ni de coña.


----------



## Andr3ws (21 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Tiene pinta, obviamente no vino a conocer a Calviño.
> 
> Pero eso no quita que este cabronazo merece lo peor. ¿Nos ha humillado así alguna vez un rival?. Y mira que tenemos haters.



Estoy mirando a ver si el Emir es de los afectados por el virus del mono. Quizá no se abordó el tema eMpappé y vino a sus cosas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

"los jugadores del real.madrid han sido informados de boca de su propio presidente que mbappe no será jugador del real madrid".


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Yo creo que es absurdo que fiche por el Madrid. El tío es de París, tiene ahí a sus amigos y familia, le pagan la hiperfortuna y el PSG es mucho mejor plantilla que el Madrid y más que puede serlo.
> 
> Yo no me iba ni de coña.



Es verdad, y además la próxima semana van a campeonar en la Champions.


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> "los jugadores del real.madrid han sido informados de boca de su propio presidente que mbappe no será jugador del real madrid".



Vini y Rodrygo seguro que han acabado el día con buen ánimo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> "los jugadores del real.madrid han sido informados de boca de su propio presidente que mbappe no será jugador del real madrid".




En los periódicos catalanes se hacen eco de lo que digo 










¡Florentino habría informado al vestuario que Mbappé se queda en París!


Según el periodista Guillem Balagué, el presidente blanco ha comunicado al vestuario que no ficharán al crack francés




www.sport.es


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En los periódicos catalanes se hacen eco de lo que digo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Encima es que la tortuga cruzada con rata no lo ha podido hacer mejor para joder al Madrid. Que mejor que tratar de desestabilizar el club a una semana de la final.


----------



## HDR (21 May 2022)

¿En serio es verdad eso que dicen de que Macron se ha metido en el tema, llamando a Mbappé para adularlo?

Yo alucino.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En los periódicos catalanes se hacen eco de lo que digo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




si esto es verdad me alegro totalmente

la vacilada durante meses que el negromierda ese le ha hecho al madrid no podia ser admitida
y menos pagandole una millonada alucinante
y menos viniendo al madrid para querer ser el la estrella y todos incluido el presidente a sus pies

FUERA del madrid negrapé!!!!

y es que no podia ser de otra manera : es otro adelghazard antimadridista , uno mas , que ha querido joder al madrid , nada mas ,
y por lo visto el negro ya lo lleva haciendo desde que tenia 17 años
cuanto mas para darle la patada pero a tomar por culo!!!


----------



## xilebo (21 May 2022)




----------



## Th89 (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> "los jugadores del real.madrid han sido informados de boca de su propio presidente que mbappe no será jugador del real madrid".



Pero si Flopper está en Belgrado.

Que se curren más las milongas.


----------



## mad2012 (21 May 2022)

Mbappe el nuevo Judas para el madridismo. Ni regalado lo quiero ya, con Ronaldo tuvimos suficiente diva, que le den pero bien. A por el del Mónaco y a dar oportunidades de verdad a los jóvenes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Pero si Flopper está en Belgrado.
> 
> Que se curren más las milongas.




Esta en madrid, viaja mañana por la mañana a Belgrado, estaba en el palco.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

HDR dijo:


> ¿En serio es verdad eso que dicen de que Macron se ha metido en el tema, llamando a Mbappé para adularlo?
> 
> Yo alucino.



Así es.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

El contenido del reportaje del domingo por la mañana pone el acento en lo importante que es ser francés y querer a Francia, los juegos Olímpicos franceses y las ganas de hacer historia en Francia.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

acabo de ver la respuesta de butragueño cuando le han preguntado en entrevista sobre si hay inquietud en el madrid por negrapé
ha respondido muy bien
pero me refiero que el como ha respondido tiene toda la pinta de que negrapé no viene al madrid
de lo cual me alegro enormemente : que el negrapé divo mercenario no pueda venir y se haya dado en los morros


----------



## Th89 (21 May 2022)

La toxicidad del entorno del tortugo ha dejado en bragas a todo lo que había visto hasta hoy. Sin parangón.

Cuando se complete la farsa el domingo me va a caer mejor hasta el hijo de Amunike.


----------



## Raul83 (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En los periódicos catalanes se hacen eco de lo que digo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Invent del Sport


----------



## Raul83 (21 May 2022)

Que vamos, si hubiésemos fichado a Haaland, me daría un poco igual Mbappé. Ahora qué, para qué queremos los 130 que supuestamente nos daría el PSG. Bueno, más allá de ahorrarlos para cuando Haaland pueda ser fichado por 150.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El contenido del reportaje del domingo por la mañana pone el acento en lo importante que es ser francés y querer a Francia, los juegos Olímpicos franceses y las ganas de hacer historia en Francia.



A los franceses no les gusta especialmente el fútbol, son más de rugby y de deportes individuales, y por descontado la Ligue 1 no la ve nadie, ni en Francia ni fuera.

Aunque se consiga cambiar esa tendencia, Mbappé llevará 10 años retirado cuando suceda, ese tipo de cambio social tarda décadas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A los franceses no les gusta especialmente el fútbol, son más de rugby y de deportes individuales, y por descontado la Ligue 1 no la ve nadie, ni en Francia ni fuera.
> 
> Aunque se consiga cambiar esa tendencia, Mbappé llevará 10 años retirado cuando suceda, ese tipo de cambio social tarda décadas.




El fútbol no es precisamente para los franceses de nacimiento y tal...


----------



## Raul83 (21 May 2022)

Si teme a los ultras del PSG, a lo mejor empieza a temer a los ultras del Madrid. El mundo es un pañuelo, aunque te escondas en una zona de lujo de París.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta mañana he hablado aquí antes que nadie de los números del acuerdo de mabppe con el PSG....y no son números muy comunes....



No jodas con tu trollismo que a ti te cogieron de extra para el Señor de los Anillos y no tuvieron ni que maquillarte.


----------



## Policía Pérez (21 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> No tiene ninguna oferta
> Fue cedido al Totenham, el equipo de su vida, y lo querian devolver en enero
> O es drogadicto o es un jeta profundo



Es que eso es mentira joder. Tanto eso como que era suplente y no lo querian. Donde lo has leido, en el Marca?

Estuvo meses lesionados y luego entro en el equipo poco a poco. Acabo la temporada TERCER MAXIMO GOLEADOR del Tottenham con el mayor ratio de goles por partido
Es mas, comparando la temporada, en muchisimos menos partidos, marco él solo mas goles que Hazard + Ijco + Vinicius y Lucas Vazquez. El solo contra todos esos juntos. Por algo le vuelve a llamar el Madrid, porque el Tottenham le queria y la Roma tambien



Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Igual lo que pasa es que está en el top 5 del circuito de golf...in that order...



Pues mejor ser un crack y un obseso del golf, un deporte muy sano y cero peligroso, que serlo de la noche de Madrid o de las hamburguesas, como otros de la plantilla. No he visto nunca hacer tanta sangre por algo bueno


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Una vez más, voy ir contracorriente. Recordaréis (no, creo) mi indisimulada pasión por Raul y Casillas. Pues está vez vengo a defender a Mbappé. No soy un persona nada belicosa y evito cualquier conflicto dando la razón al primero que me la pide, pero en este tema tengo que ponerme de parte del francés. Y es que yo hubiera hecho lo mismo. Y cuando digo lo mismo no me refiero al mercadeo baboso, que en parte tienen la culpa el Madrid por seguirle el juego, sino a mantener mi decisión en secreto hasta que la temporada hubiera finalizado. No puedes tirarte 6 meses en un equipo , defendiendo una camiseta, delante de tus aficionados, después de haber dicho que en junio te vas a otro equipo,. Y menos si tu presidente te quiere renovar al precio que pidas. Y mucho menos si vas a tener que vértelas en Europa con tu próximo destino.
> 
> Cualquier fallo, cualquier error, cualquier mínima sospecha de relajación hubiera sido letal. Te esperan 6 meses de infierno de banquillo y amenazas. Y la única forma de sobrevivir es dejando una puerta abierta a cualquier posibilidad hasta que no tenas que vértelas otra vez con tus aficionados. Una vez a salvo, sin el reto dominical de la grada, puedes manifestar libremente tu deseo de cambiar de equipo. Antes es un suicidio. Otra cosa es que esa indecisión sea única y exclusivamente para aumentar la puja. Y nuevamente el chaval juega sus cartas ante un tahur veterano como Florentino. Quien tiene que ponerse igual de bravo con Kylian de lo que se puso con Ramos (que nos ha dado infinitamente más que Mbappé) o igual de bravo y ocurrente que cuando se ponía a desbarrar en esos audios que tanto os gustan y a mí no. Si eres tan ocurrente y alfota, haces tu oferta y si te hueles que está siendo un calientapollas, a otra cosa y a otro objetivo.
> 
> Vamos a ver como acaba esta historia, pero aquí cada uno defiende sus intereses, y a nuestro presidente le toca defender los nuestros. Si le ficha a un precio razonable. Bien por él, otro éxito más. Y no son pocos. Si al final se queda en París y hemos sido su putita de desfogue, muy mal jugado.



No me puedo CREER que este gilipollas, la mari y la abogada TROLEEN A FLOPER, es decir que ahora digan que tiene dos ofertas parecidas y que el niño tortuga decidirá.

Soy yo floper y en ENERO le digo muy bien, tu firmas está pre contrato con esta cláusula de x millones de euros sino vienes porque ya SOIS REINCIDENTES EN JUGARNOSLA y por otro lado me tengo ya FICHADO A HALAND así hoy nos estaríamos descojonando de FRAPPE & familia más abogada.

NO me puedo creer que yo sea MÁS LISTO QUE FLOPER.

Y ahora floper si es verdad QUE LO DUDO, que FRAPPE tenga que pagar indemnización al Madrid, traete con ese dinero a touchameni y al menos con el dinero de los árabes reforzamos el Madrid. 

Y mbappe que se pudra en FRANCIA.








Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Que vamos, si hubiésemos fichado a Haaland, me daría un poco igual Mbappé. Ahora qué, para qué queremos los 130 que supuestamente nos daría el PSG. Bueno, más allá de ahorrarlos para cuando Haaland pueda ser fichado por 150.



Si es verdad ese dinero, cosa que dudo, para traer a la perla del Mónaco.

Floper no tenía plan B Para Negrappe? 

AMOS no me jodas. 

Tengo yo fichado a halland desde enero y en silencio y viendo como respiran FRAPPE la mari y la letrada. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

Una final de champions y todo el día con el relatito, se puede ir a la mierda la tortuga y su puñetera familia.


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sólo espero que no palmemos con el Pool. Porque sino, menudo fin de temporada vamos a tener ufff
> 
> Lo que más me descoloca es como la tortuga cabrona han podido engallar tan vilmente a Florentino.
> 
> En fin, los años pasan para todos.



Floper se ha dejado engañar DOS VECES.

Lo advertí. 

Se quedaría sin los DOS. 

SE CUMPLE. 

Y SE QUEDARÁ SIN LOS TRES. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> RFi:
> 
> "Se desvelan más datos de lo que se comienza a conocer como la jugada maestra, mbappe se embolsaria 420 millones netos por dos años 300-130 liberatorios al Madrid+200netos por 2 años, y habría llegado a un acuerdo con el tercer pretendiente en discordia (Liverpool ) a razón de 60 netos anuales tras estos dos años"
> 
> Recordemos que mbappe firma el precontrato con el Madrid en enero y ya se hablaba del Liverpool...



FRAPPE no puede salir de Francia, moríra allí de viejo.

Jajajaja


Se lo prometió a, macron le maricon.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Una final de champions y todo el día con el relatito, se puede ir a la mierda la tortuga y su puñetera familia.



Correcto, el objetivo es la 14.

Luego gritad.

WHO IS MBAPPE?



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

Propongo que no volvamos a hablar de mbapollas en este hilo


----------



## Mecanosfera (21 May 2022)

¿Creéis que el resultado de la Premier influirá sobre nuestra final? Yo no tengo claro quién prefiero que gane. Por un lado siempre quiero que Pep pierda títulos, pero al mismo tiempo no nos conviene que el Pool haya remontado la liga y se vengan muy arriba a nivel de creerse que tienen la épica del Madrid.
Pero supongo que no puedo evitarlo: la cara de Pep si se queda sin la premier puede ser muy muy legendaria. No es que quiera que gane el pool, quiero que pierda guardiola.


----------



## Rotto2 (21 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A los franceses no les gusta especialmente el fútbol, son más de rugby y de deportes individuales, y por descontado la Ligue 1 no la ve nadie, ni en Francia ni fuera.
> 
> Aunque se consiga cambiar esa tendencia, Mbappé llevará 10 años retirado cuando suceda, ese tipo de cambio social tarda décadas.



Eso era en tus tiempos de la mili hace 100 años. Hace muchísimo tiempo que el fútbol es el deporte rey en Francia con una diferencia enorme. El rugby queda muy atrás.









France Sports - The Most Popular Sports in France - kevmrc.com


Wondering what are the most popular sports in France? Discover everything about sports in France in this post.




www.kevmrc.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Es que eso es mentira joder. Tanto eso como que era suplente y no lo querian. Donde lo has leido, en el Marca?
> 
> Estuvo meses lesionados y luego entro en el equipo poco a poco. Acabo la temporada TERCER MAXIMO GOLEADOR del Tottenham con el mayor ratio de goles por partido
> Es mas, comparando la temporada, en muchisimos menos partidos, marco él solo mas goles que Hazard + Ijco + Vinicius y Lucas Vazquez. El solo contra todos esos juntos. Por algo le vuelve a llamar el Madrid, porque el Tottenham le queria y la Roma tambien
> ...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Da para analisis, es una locura, es todo tan descabellado que algunos medios piensan que se trataba de un troleo del Florencio.

A este tío se le ha ido la cabeza y a su entorno ya no te digo, ha humillado públicamente al real Madrid aún no sabemos muy bien porque, su madre dando datos del contrato y filtrando dos acuerdos antes (en teoría) de que se produzcan....

Y todo esto con el Madrid jugándose una copa de Europa...
La artimaña para dañar la imagen del Madrid es tan elevada que solo se entiende desde el prisma de que estuviera preparada desde hacía meses por Francia jeque y la familia de este tipo.

Es que incluso si el tío rectifica y dice que juega en el Madrid este último debería dar un comunicado diciendo que desiste de su fichaje.

Este chico no está bien de la azotea ni está bien aconsejado.


No salgo de mi asombro, menuda banda debe tener detras.


----------



## juantxxxo (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Da para analisis, es una locura, es todo tan descabellado que algunos medios piensan que se trataba de un troleo del Florencio.
> 
> A este tío se le ha ido la cabeza y a su entorno ya no te digo, ha humillado públicamente al real Madrid aún no sabemos muy bien porque, su madre dando datos del contrato y filtrando dos acuerdos antes (en teoría) de que se produzcan....
> 
> ...



Si no viene van a tener que soltar una morterada. Todo este mamoneo me recuerda a la Neymar family, los toys y su p.m. No me gusta nada ese entorno tan trapalero.

Ah, y ya veremos si gana la champions quedándose en París, cosa que no la veo muy clara.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

RFi:

"El club deslizó una lesión faltando el jugador a entrenar este jueves para formalizar el contrato con el psg"


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> ¿Creéis que el resultado de la Premier influirá sobre nuestra final? Yo no tengo claro quién prefiero que gane. Por un lado siempre quiero que Pep pierda títulos, pero al mismo tiempo no nos conviene que el Pool haya remontado la liga y se vengan muy arriba a nivel de creerse que tienen la épica del Madrid.
> Pero supongo que no puedo evitarlo: la cara de Pep si se queda sin la premier puede ser muy muy legendaria. No es que quiera que gane el pool, quiero que pierda guardiola.



Que se joda Guardrogas. Y el próximo sábado que gane el mejor.


----------



## Rotto2 (21 May 2022)




----------



## bot de ultraderecha (21 May 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Si teme a los ultras del PSG, a lo mejor empieza a temer a los ultras del Madrid. El mundo es un pañuelo, aunque te escondas en una zona de lujo de París.



Los ultras del Madrid desaparecieron a pri.eros de siglo. Ahora en su lugar hay turistas y seguidores de Tomas Roncero


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Propongo que no volvamos a hablar de mbapollas en este hilo




estoy de acuerdo


----------



## Cuqui (21 May 2022)

Que ganas tengo de ver que inventa nuestra prensa deportiva este verano para vender periodicos tras semejante fiasco, y van ya... No tienen verguenza.
Jose Felix debe de hacer unos mamadones de escandalo, es que no se explica que ese personaje siga viviendo de invents. Hasta tenemos mejores trols aqui joder. Me cago en su putisima madre.


----------



## Chispeante (21 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> No me puedo CREER que este gilipollas, la mari y la abogada TROLEEN A FLOPER, es decir que ahora digan que tiene dos ofertas parecidas y que el niño tortuga decidirá.
> 
> Soy yo floper y en ENERO le digo muy bien, tu firmas está pre contrato con esta cláusula de x millones de euros sino vienes porque ya SOIS REINCIDENTES EN JUGARNOSLA y por otro lado me tengo ya FICHADO A HALAND así hoy nos estaríamos descojonando de FRAPPE & familia más abogada.
> 
> ...



Florentino Pérez es el presidente que más estrellas ha fichado en la historia del fútbol: Figo,Zidane, Ronaldo, Beckham, Owen,Bale,...además de tener que entendérselas con otras como Cristiano, Ramos, Raúl o Casillas. Es decir, que tieneos huevos pelaos de manejar egos, ídolos, representantes y MAMÁS de artistas . Pero es que es un puto empresario de éxito que dirige una compañía top a nivel mundial. Si alguien tendría que saber cómo manejar esto es él. 

No me quiero creer que después de hacer una oferta de 220 millones este verano por un futbolista al que le quedaba un año de contrato no tuviera una seguridad del 200% de que el jugador quería venir si o si. Vamos a ver cómo acaba esto y si alguien tiene un último as guardado en la manga.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Los ultras del Madrid desaparecieron a pri.eros de siglo. Ahora en su lugar hay turistas y seguidores de Tomas Roncero



No desdeñes el daño de tener a Roncero a tu puerta con un altavoz las 24 horas, como le hicieron los americanos a Noriega cuando invadieron Panama.


----------



## feps (21 May 2022)

Pues menos mal que Haaland era un mercenario y Mbappé no, que si lo llega a ser...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> ¿Creéis que el resultado de la Premier influirá sobre nuestra final? Yo no tengo claro quién prefiero que gane. Por un lado siempre quiero que Pep pierda títulos, pero al mismo tiempo no nos conviene que el Pool haya remontado la liga y se vengan muy arriba a nivel de creerse que tienen la épica del Madrid.
> Pero supongo que no puedo evitarlo: la cara de Pep si se queda sin la premier puede ser muy muy legendaria. No es que quiera que gane el pool, quiero que pierda guardiola.



no se lo que prefiero, la verdad. No se si es mejor que el liverpul pierda hoy o que gane la liga.

Solo espero que el viejo no la cague el sábado.


----------



## DRIDMA (21 May 2022)

Recordemos que el tortugo se quedaba en París porque quería ganar la Champions con Mesi y Neymar. El año que viene con Neymar más viejo y alcoholizado y Messi pensando que está mejor en su casita de Barna que en Francia, cómo lo va a hacer él solito??


----------



## feps (21 May 2022)

Por cierto, no está en absoluto confirmado que haya una cláusula de penalización, como sí pasó con Figo.


----------



## Viviendo (21 May 2022)

El ridiculo es innegable y lo peor es que destroza la planificacion deportiva, pasas de Haaland, pasas de Vlahovic, ni siquiera te quedas con el delantero joven de River que se lo lleva tambien el Shity a cambio de 20m, porque si existen los 130 m da casi igual a un club que ya tiene mucho dinero, si fuera al farsa laporca y xavi se la maman al jeque en directo y con camaras pero al RM le da casi igual

Que haces ahora con los 4 mejores delanteros jovenes ya fichados? Si a Benzema le da ya el bajon... Borja Mayoral

Aparte el desprecio al RM va a quedar en le mente de todos y se pierde brillo, mistica, cagada de floren nivel dios aun con los 130m, y eso si es que existen


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Es un antes y después en la historia del fútbol.

Hace tiempo que esto es una guerra fría, la super liga, el fichaje de mbappe, los cruces contra todos los nuevos ricos de Europa, la UEFA y FIFA presionando, los franceses, el viaje del emir a españa...

Es una cuestión de orgullo personal en la que está vez el Madrid ha perdido, siempre hay uno más grande y estas cosas pueden pasar, el problema es que esto es adulterar una competición.

Lo del jugador y su entorno es digno de estudio, conseguirá el mejor contrato para un deportista en la historia de eso no hay duda, pero su imagen de cara a negociar otro contrato (porque no dudemos que en dos años querrá salir del psg) queda tocada.

Jamás se había visto esto, los jugadores siempre manejan varias ofertas igual que los clubs recambios por si fallan, no seamos necios, es la ley de la oferta y la demanda, en este caso lo que cambia son las formas y la infulas de poder de un tipo y su entorno que recordemos nunca ha jugado en un gran club de Europa.


El Madrid necesitaba un jugador franquicia.

El PSG seguir con sus inversiones.

El jugador a sido usado políticamente.

El jugador a usado la imagen del real Madrid de forma pública y abierta para obtener un status que hace 12 meses no tenía ni por impacto económico ni publicitario.


Este tipo en 12 meses ha pasado de 15 millones en Instagram a 70, con lo que ello conlleva a nivel publicitario.


En el Madrid saben que no ficha, el sigue con su paripé para vender su documental a Amazon o vaya usted a saber.

Los periódicos siguen el juego para seguir vendiendo contenido.

El Madrid calla.


Inaudito.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Florentino quería en mi opinión dejar su mega proyecto para la posteridad:
Estadio nuevo con presentación de mbappe.
Super liga.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (21 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Florentino Pérez es el presidente que más estrellas ha fichado en la historia del fútbol: Figo,Zidane, Ronaldo, Beckham, Owen,Bale,...además de tener que entendérselas con otras como Cristiano, Ramos, Raúl o Casillas. Es decir, que tieneos huevos pelaos de manejar egos, ídolos, representantes y MAMÁS de artistas . Pero es que es un puto empresario de éxito que dirige una compañía top a nivel mundial. Si alguien tendría que saber cómo manejar esto es él.
> 
> No me quiero creer que después de hacer una oferta de 220 millones este verano por un futbolista al que le quedaba un año de contrato no tuviera una seguridad del 200% de que el jugador quería venir si o si. Vamos a ver cómo acaba esto y si alguien tiene un último as guardado en la manga.



A lo mejor con lo que no contaba es con que ese fichaje inquietase al peimer ministro frances y tuvieran presiones politicas


----------



## spam (21 May 2022)

Todo este tema de Bapé es ya tan jartible que firmo que no venga si campeonamos hoy en Belgrado y la semana que viene en París. Así os lo digo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es un antes y después en la historia del fútbol.
> 
> Hace tiempo que esto es una guerra fría, la super liga, el fichaje de mbappe, los cruces contra todos los nuevos ricos de Europa, la UEFA y FIFA presionando, los franceses, el viaje del emir a españa...
> 
> ...




para qué necesita un jugador franquicia?? los últimos ganadores de la champions no tenían un jugador franquicia.


liverpul, chelsi y bayern


----------



## Rotto2 (21 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Florentino Pérez es el presidente que más estrellas ha fichado en la historia del fútbol: Figo,Zidane, Ronaldo, Beckham, Owen,Bale,...además de tener que entendérselas con otras como Cristiano, Ramos, Raúl o Casillas. Es decir, que tieneos huevos pelaos de manejar egos, ídolos, representantes y MAMÁS de artistas . Pero es que es un puto empresario de éxito que dirige una compañía top a nivel mundial. Si alguien tendría que saber cómo manejar esto es él.
> 
> No me quiero creer que después de hacer una oferta de 220 millones este verano por un futbolista al que le quedaba un año de contrato no tuviera una seguridad del 200% de que el jugador quería venir si o si. Vamos a ver cómo acaba esto y si alguien tiene un último as guardado en la manga.



Tú obsesión pipera por defender a Raúl y Casillas te sitúa muy lejos de la realidad.

Qué tengas veneración por esas dos ratas inmundas y traidoras no significa que ninguno de ellos sea querido por el madridismo con estudios o reconocidos y recordados por el mundo, porque no es el caso. Son dos mindundis a nivel mundial e histórico, los jóvenes no saben quiénes son. Y los madridistas con memoria los detestamos, así que corta el rollo don pipas y ni se te ocurra hablar de ellos como estrellas mundiales, sobre todo porque esas dos ratas todavía no han terminado, aún van a volver a joder al Madrid y al madridismo inteligente.


----------



## DRIDMA (21 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Por cierto, no está en absoluto confirmado que haya una cláusula de penalización, como sí pasó con Figo.



Eso he pensado yo. Se me hace complicado que Florentino se fíe sólo de la palabra de un tipo, máxime cuando ya lo hizo hace 20 años y viendo lo asqueroso que es tratar con agentes sacamantecas.


----------



## Rotto2 (21 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> ¿Creéis que el resultado de la Premier influirá sobre nuestra final? Yo no tengo claro quién prefiero que gane. Por un lado siempre quiero que Pep pierda títulos, pero al mismo tiempo no nos conviene que el Pool haya remontado la liga y se vengan muy arriba a nivel de creerse que tienen la épica del Madrid.
> Pero supongo que no puedo evitarlo: la cara de Pep si se queda sin la premier puede ser muy muy legendaria. No es que quiera que gane el pool, quiero que pierda guardiola.



Todos pensamos lo mismo. Un buen dilema. Pensamos que si ganan la liga saldrán envalentonados y crecidos. Pero eso son elucubraciones más supersticiosas que reales. Lo que es seguro es que si la rata catalana pierde nos alegramos. Así que iré con el Liverpool que tampoco es tan enemigo nuestro de momento. No les recuerdo ofensas al Madrid o España.

De todas formas el City juega en casa con el Aston Villa que va el 14. Lo tienen muy fácil


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

RFi:
"El Real está en conversaciones con lukaku y pogba para contrarrestar el efecto mbappe"


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> para qué necesita un jugador franquicia?? los últimos ganadores de la champions no tenían un jugador franquicia.
> 
> 
> liverpul, chelsi y bayern




Porque el prestigio no solo lo dan los títulos si no también juntar a los mejores y eso redunda en publicidad.

Modric, cr7, bale o Marcelo aparte de excelentes jugadores eran reclamos.

Kaká igual y ya ni hablamos de Zidane , nazario o el mismísimo beckham.


El Madrid produce ingresos porque la gente de fuera de España pone el partido de turno para ver a los mejores.

Si el Barcelona hubiera ganado la champions este año con Pedri y mingueza consideras que publicitariamente habría generado lo mismo que la que ganó con dinho o Messi??.

No, el Chelsea gana la champions pero no tiene un Zidane un dinho, la gente sintoniza para ver una bicicleta, un control imposible....

Por eso el Madrid ha mantenido su posición a pesar de los jeques y rusos.

El Madrid necesita un jugador franquicia y la mala noticia es que los dos jóvenes no vienen y los demás ya son mayores.


----------



## mad2012 (21 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


>



yo no lo quiero, este tipo va a ser una bomba de relojería en el vestuario del Madrid.


----------



## Rotto2 (21 May 2022)

Viviendo dijo:


> El ridiculo es innegable y lo peor es que destroza la planificacion deportiva, pasas de Haaland, pasas de Vlahovic, ni siquiera te quedas con el delantero joven de River que se lo lleva tambien el Shity a cambio de 20m, porque si existen los 130 m da casi igual a un club que ya tiene mucho dinero, si fuera al farsa laporca y xavi se la maman al jeque en directo y con camaras pero al RM le da casi igual
> 
> Que haces ahora con los 4 mejores delanteros jovenes ya fichados? Si a Benzema le da ya el bajon... Borja Mayoral
> 
> Aparte el desprecio al RM va a quedar en le mente de todos y se pierde brillo, mistica, cagada de floren nivel dios aun con los 130m, y eso si es que existen



A ver no es así exactamente. Benzema es el mejor 9 del mundo actualmente y seguro balón de oro. Puede ser flor de un día y el año que viene volver a ser un paquete mediocre como siempre ha sido o dar el bajón por viejo. Pero en este verano no puedes fichar otro 9 crack mundial y dejarlo en el banquillo. Por eso han dejado que Haaland se fuera 2 años al City.

Vinicius es malísimo pero ha hecho una temporada aceptable y salvo Mbappé nadie le supera en goles y asistencias. Entonces tampoco parece lógico gastar en un suplente peor.

Y en el otro lado está Rodrygo que a veces amaga que va a ser crack y además sigue estando Hazard que de momento no se quiere ir y cuesta un pastizal su ficha. Así que mal asunto.

Es una delantera cogida con alfileres que el año que viene puede hacer bluff y hundirse. Pero la situación es esa y por eso solo encajaba bien un crack consolidado como Mbp.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Información de última hora exclusiva de @Obiwanchernobil:

"Los mamadous dominarán el fútbol mundial".


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Porque el prestigio no solo lo dan los títulos si no también juntar a los mejores y eso redunda en publicidad.
> 
> Modric, cr7, bale o Marcelo aparte de excelentes jugadores eran reclamos.
> 
> ...




todo muy bonito y tal..... pero el PSG es un club que el año pasado perdió 200 millones de euros con messi, neymar y negrapé

tener a los mejores jugadores del mundo parece que no sirve de nada ni el plano deportivo ni en el económico


----------



## xilebo (21 May 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>




me dan ganas de potar ver a ese careto negro feo. No pongas mas fotos de ese subhumano


----------



## Chichimango (21 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Si es verdad ese dinero, cosa que dudo, para traer a la perla del Mónaco.
> 
> Floper no tenía plan B Para Negrappe?
> 
> ...



El plan B era Haaland. Pero se terminó enredando tanto la cosa que el plan B se fue al carajo antes de resolver el plan A.

Si Mbappé no viene sería todavía peor que lo de Beckham y Ronaldinho: se le pidió al brasileño que aguantase un año más en el PSG (casualidades de la vida) porque el plan A era el rubito. Pero al menos el rubito acabó llegando...

En fin, miremos el lado positivo: sin la tortuga se supone que hay pasta para 3-4 fichajes, incluido Lewandowski (y así le metes un puyazo al Barça, para que no se rían tanto).

Corramos un tupido velo y centrémonos en la final de champions, que eso es lo que nos da la vida.


----------



## filets (21 May 2022)

Joder!!!!!! rumores de que al Madrid lo van a echar de competiciones UEFA 5 años


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Joder!!!!!! rumores de que al Madrid lo van a echar de competiciones UEFA 5 años




claro que si.


----------



## Rotto2 (21 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Joder!!!!!! rumores de que al Madrid lo van a echar de competiciones UEFA 5 años



Rumores dónde


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> todo muy bonito y tal..... pero el PSG es un club que el año pasado perdió 200 millones de euros con messi, neymar y negrapé
> 
> tener a los mejores jugadores del mundo parece que no sirve de nada ni el plano deportivo ni en el económico




Tener a los mejores jugadores del mundo JUBILADOS es lo que no sirve.
El PSG no es ejemplo de los einte he puesto, la única estrella joven que ha tenido el PSG es precisamente mbappe.

El resto jubilados : Beckham, Messi ramos.

Indaotados: Neymar, di maria.

Solo tuvieron otro joven con talento y les mando al carrer, un tal Ronaldinho.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

*Florencio es bastante más listo que todos nosotros, si se ha bajado los pantalones con mbappe es porque no quedaba otra.

Jugamos la final este año, pero nadie daba un duro, más que nada porque esto son resquicios del proyecto que ganó 4 champions, esto es lo que queda, está mayores y aún así da para llegar a otra final, pero no conseguiremos repetir esto con dinosaurios mucho más tiempo.

Y no olvidemos que está champions no es algo que ocurra todos los años.

Para atraer a otros se necesitan muestras de poder y el Madrid lo está perdiendo frente a jeques y magnates, está era una muestra de poder al mundo entero, seguir diciéndoles que el Madrid maneja las reglas del juego, pero el juego a cambiado y esto ya no es así.


El real Madrid nunca a ganado una copa de Europa sin tener a los mejores del mundo.


1* a *6: Di Estefani, vento, puskas...

7: Seedorf , redondo, Raúl , hierro, Roberto Carlos...


8: los mismos que en la 7 más macmanaman que cojon no era

9: Los mismos mataos con Zidane y Figo...


10,11,12,13:
Amiguetes del barrio, bale, CR7, Benzema, Modric, kroos, Marcelo en plenitud....


lo que no se es porque no me deja quitar la letra negrita joder!!!!

*


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> El plan B era Haaland. Pero se terminó enredando tanto la cosa que el plan B se fue al carajo antes de resolver el plan A.
> 
> Si Mbappé no viene sería todavía peor que lo de Beckham y Ronaldinho: se le pidió al brasileño que aguantase un año más en el PSG (casualidades de la vida) porque el plan A era el rubito. Pero al menos el rubito acabó llegando...
> 
> ...




lewandowski es otro antimadridista
pero aqui parece que la gente no se entera


----------



## Th89 (21 May 2022)

Lo que hay que hacer es apuntalar líneas y formar un bloque joven y dinámico, como el Bayern hace unos años.

Si luego le puedes poner la guinda con un crack pues genial, pero lo primero es lo primero.

Y los chavales que fichas ponerlos a jugar, no tenerlos pudriéndose en el banquillo.

Con Pintus y un bloque joven se puede soñar, mira el petróleo que le ha sacado a un equipo al borde del imserso.


----------



## Chichimango (21 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> lewandowski es otro antimadridista
> pero aqui parece que la gente no se entera



Si Lewandoswski viene y marca 35 goles por temporada, tú y yo y todos encantados de la vida. 

Que a veces os la cogéis con papel de fumar, coño.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Información de última hora exclusiva de @Obiwanchernobil:
> 
> "Los mamadous dominarán el fútbol mundial".



bueno en los mundiales sub 17 20,siempre estan con "extrañas edades"luego al crecer mas desaparecen...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tener a los mejores jugadores del mundo JUBILADOS es lo que no sirve.
> El PSG no es ejemplo de los einte he puesto, la única estrella joven que ha tenido el PSG es precisamente mbappe.
> 
> El resto jubilados : Beckham, Messi ramos.
> ...




negrapé sigue en el psg y el psg perdió 200 millones el año pasado.


----------



## juantxxxo (21 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Joder!!!!!! rumores de que al Madrid lo van a echar de competiciones UEFA 5 años



Y también van a prohibir que juegue el Madrid la final en París, lo he leído en Spork y Mundo Vomitivo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 May 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)




----------



## 11kjuan (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



Y este no ha pillado Sidrac de mono ?
Dicen que coronavirus pero vamos, apostaría que una pollita recién lavada se ha comido.


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

Se le han quitado las bolsas de los ojos con la covid?

ESTÁ hinchado el cabron em la primera foto. 

PedreTROLL. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Durante la mañana seguiré filtrando mi información...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

habláis del futuro delantero del madrí y yo creo que flo y calafat tienen muy claro que va a ser este niño de 15 años


----------



## 11kjuan (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Durante la mañana seguiré filtrando mi información...



Pero que información tío, si te la estás inventando.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>




joder, vaya foto de maricón de playa


----------



## Bimbo (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



Esa foto esta bien para el grindr no para tuiter


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 May 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil es el friki que dice que de joven seguía la liga desde el teletexto




Joder, ni hace mil años se seguía la liga por el teletexto. Para qué coño estaba la radio?

Una cosa es que consultaras puntualmente un resultado, y otra ponerse delante del fósforo verde como si estuvieras en matrix o siguiendo el mercado de valores


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Pero que información tío, si te la estás inventando.




Ayer a las 8 de la mañana filtre las cifras del traspaso, a las 14:00 Eurosport se hacía eco de estas cifras.

Todo a acontecido según mi información.

Ayer mundo vomitivo se hizo eco de una información mía a las 22:00 de la noche.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ayer a las 8 de la mañana filtre las cifras del traspaso, a las 14:00 Eurosport se hacía eco de estas cifras.
> 
> Todo a acontecido según mi información.
> 
> Ayer mundo vomitivo se hizo eco de una información mía a las 22:00 de la noche.






Tenemos a niñatos que se autoproclaman periodistas y que trabajan en los principales diarios deportivos de este país, que su principal fuente de información es lo que se dice en Burbuja


----------



## 11kjuan (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ayer a las 8 de la mañana filtre las cifras del traspaso, a las 14:00 Eurosport se hacía eco de estas cifras.
> 
> Todo a acontecido según mi información.
> 
> Ayer mundo vomitivo se hizo eco de una información mía a las 22:00 de la noche.



Lo dices en serio?
Eres periodista ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Lo dices en serio?
> Eres periodista ?



Mira mis mensajes en este hilo.
En ocasiones soy trol en otras no.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Si Lewandoswski viene y marca 35 goles por temporada, tú y yo y todos encantados de la vida.
> 
> Que a veces os la cogéis con papel de fumar, coño.



te acabo de decir que es 100% antimadridista
como va a marcar 35 goles por temporada?
tienes al antimadridista adelghazard para entenderlo , el que tambien metia otros tantos en el chelsea antes de venir al madrid


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1065520
> 
> 
> Tenemos a niñatos que se autoproclaman periodistas y que trabajan en los principales diarios deportivos de este país, que su principal fuente de información es lo que se dice en Burbuja




Exacto, sería un troleo encubierto del que algunos medios nacionales se han echo eco, realidad o ficción????.

Esta noche @Obiwanchernobil anunciará su decisión....pero yo rescataría ya algunos mensajes que se han puesto en este hilo....


----------



## Edu.R (21 May 2022)

Honestamente, lo de la Premier creo que va a influir poco.

Y el Shitty es bastante favorito. Si Guardiola con semejante plantillón se queda en blanco con dos ridículos en 2 semanas, no estaría autorizado a decir una mierda.

El Liverpool va a ser un rival mucho más duro que en 2018. También os digo, el Inter y el Villarreal les tuvieron "apretados" un buen rato en sus eliminatorias. No tengo dudas de que durante la final tendremos nuestro momento.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> habláis del futuro delantero del madrí y yo creo que flo y calafat tienen muy claro que va a ser este niño de 15 años




asi es como dices
lo puse paginas antes
andan detras de este y otros


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> No me puedo CREER que este gilipollas, la mari y la abogada TROLEEN A FLOPER, es decir que ahora digan que tiene dos ofertas parecidas y que el niño tortuga decidirá.
> 
> Soy yo floper y en ENERO le digo muy bien, tu firmas está pre contrato con esta cláusula de x millones de euros sino vienes porque ya SOIS REINCIDENTES EN JUGARNOSLA y por otro lado me tengo ya FICHADO A HALAND así hoy nos estaríamos descojonando de FRAPPE & familia más abogada.
> 
> ...



Desde la barrera somos todos mu listos, pero la realidad es que estamos compitiendo con equipos estado que pueden pagar lo que sea. Si Floren no echó el resto por Carapolland es que era imposible competir con el Shitty y con las comisiones que la tropa del noruego querían llevarse. El fútbol actual es una burrada donde solo van a poder jugar los equipos estado y algunos de la premier.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Honestamente, lo de la Premier creo que va a influir poco.
> 
> Y el Shitty es bastante favorito. Si Guardiola con semejante plantillón se queda en blanco con dos ridículos en 2 semanas, no estaría autorizado a decir una mierda.
> 
> El Liverpool va a ser un rival mucho más duro que en 2018. También os digo, el Inter y el Villarreal les tuvieron "apretados" un buen rato en sus eliminatorias. No tengo dudas de que durante la final tendremos nuestro momento.



Somos el Madrí, obviamente. Ellos harán lo mismo que hizo el Xelsi: juego intenso, y nosotros tenemos que jugar con tranquilidad.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Da para analisis, es una locura, es todo tan descabellado que algunos medios piensan que se trataba de un troleo del Florencio.
> 
> A este tío se le ha ido la cabeza y a su entorno ya no te digo, ha humillado públicamente al real Madrid aún no sabemos muy bien porque, su madre dando datos del contrato y filtrando dos acuerdos antes (en teoría) de que se produzcan....
> 
> ...



Así es. Supongo que Floren no puede mandarle a la mierda porque hay un contrato firmado, pero debería llamarle para decirle que fiche por los otros y que se vaya a tomar por culo. Pagando lo que tenga que pagar, claro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Si no viene van a tener que soltar una morterada. Todo este mamoneo me recuerda a la Neymar family, los toys y su p.m. No me gusta nada ese entorno tan trapalero.
> 
> Ah, y ya veremos si gana la champions quedándose en París, cosa que no la veo muy clara.



Para empezar a ver qué entrenador traen, porque eso es un polvorín.


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Somos el Madrí, obviamente. Ellos harán lo mismo que hizo el Xelsi: juego intenso, y nosotros tenemos que jugar con tranquilidad.



Entonces esta ganada, con case y kroos serán trotes y pases horizontales tranquilos.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Así es. Supongo que Floren no puede mandarle a la mierda porque hay un contrato firmado, pero debería llamarle para decirle que fiche por los otros y que se vaya a tomar por culo. Pagando lo que tenga que pagar, claro.




Exacto, confidencialidad contractual, si no el Madrid ya habría adelantado movimientos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Florentino Pérez es el presidente que más estrellas ha fichado en la historia del fútbol: Figo,Zidane, Ronaldo, Beckham, Owen,Bale,...además de tener que entendérselas con otras como Cristiano, Ramos, Raúl o Casillas. Es decir, que tieneos huevos pelaos de manejar egos, ídolos, representantes y MAMÁS de artistas . Pero es que es un puto empresario de éxito que dirige una compañía top a nivel mundial. Si alguien tendría que saber cómo manejar esto es él.
> 
> No me quiero creer que después de hacer una oferta de 220 millones este verano por un futbolista al que le quedaba un año de contrato no tuviera una seguridad del 200% de que el jugador quería venir si o si. Vamos a ver cómo acaba esto y si alguien tiene un último as guardado en la manga.



Yo creo que Floren no puede hacer más. Ha conseguido que firme un contrato donde tiene que pagar una morterada si lo rescinde. Dicho contrato hasta el 1 de Julio no se puede ejecutar. Es el negro y su familia multiculti quienes han jugado a varias bandas.


----------



## Hermericus (21 May 2022)

Yo estoy planteandome dejar de ser del Madrid, se esta convirtiendo en el equipo negro.


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Para empezar a ver qué entrenador traen, porque eso es un polvorín.



Un alineador, el entrenador será FRAPPE, el preparador físico, la mari y el director de relaciones públicas la letrada holandesa.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Entonces esta ganada, con case y kroos serán trotes y pases horizontales tranquilos.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Ellos van a hacer lo que hacen todos los de la premier: intentar asfixiarnos con el ritmo. Si el Madrí supera esos primeros minutos y juega con el reloj tendrá opciones.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Un alineador, el entrenador será FRAPPE, el preparador físico, la mari y el director de relaciones públicas la letrada holandesa.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Yo es que no sé qué entrenador se va a atrever a ir allí, donde quien menos manda es el entrenador.


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo creo que Floren no puede hacer más. Ha conseguido que firme un contrato donde tiene que pagar una morterada si lo rescinde. Dicho contrato hasta el 1 de Julio no se puede ejecutar. Es el negro y su familia multiculti quienes han jugado a varias bandas.



Eso NO LO TENGO TAN CLARO.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo es que no sé qué entrenador se va a atrever a ir allí, donde quien menos manda es el entrenador.



Lopetegui.


Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo creo que Floren no puede hacer más. Ha conseguido que firme un contrato donde tiene que pagar una morterada si lo rescinde. Dicho contrato hasta el 1 de Julio no se puede ejecutar. Es el negro y su familia multiculti quienes han jugado a varias bandas.



El jueves pagaron la clausura de 130 millones, el Madrid filtra a la prensa lo que quiere.

Saben desde el miércoles que mbappe firmó con el PSG.

Zidane les entrena el año que viene.


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El jueves pagaron la clausura de 130 millones, el Madrid filtra a la prensa lo que quiere.
> 
> Saben desde el miércoles que mbappe firmó con el PSG.
> 
> Zidane les entrena el año que viene.



lo de ZZ sí que es un putadón, eso los hace competitivos y ganadores


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> RFi:
> "El Real está en conversaciones con lukaku y pogba para contrarrestar el efecto mbappe"



Uf, cuidado porque Lukaku va a querer minutos y Pogba es un jugador sobrevalorado.


----------



## Viviendo (21 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Desde la barrera somos todos mu listos, pero la realidad es que estamos compitiendo con equipos estado que pueden pagar lo que sea. Si Floren no echó el resto por Carapolland es que era imposible competir con el Shitty y con las comisiones que la tropa del noruego querían llevarse. El fútbol actual es una burrada donde solo van a poder jugar los equipos estado y algunos de la premier.



Que hubiera fichado a Vlahovic, te deja el 9 cubierto, aun viniendo la rana se podia pero era rana o nadie, pues nadie

Y dicen que Pogba se va a la Juve, olvidaos de Tchumino que se va con la rana de cabeza

A ver si espabila rapido o necesita tres meses de duelo y se le pasa el mercado de verano llorando la tragedia, un medio con futuro estilo Enzo Fernandez, extremo derecho ?, 9 ?


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> lo de ZZ sí que es un putadón, eso los hace competitivos y ganadores



Espero que sea IRONÍA.

JAJAJAJA 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> lo de ZZ sí que es un putadón, eso los hace competitivos y ganadores



Bueno, a ZZ no le hemos visto fuera del Madrí.


----------



## _Suso_ (21 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> *Se le han quitado las bolsas de los ojos con la covid?*
> 
> ESTÁ hinchado el cabron em la primera foto.
> 
> ...



Es la mierda del filtro belleza de las fotos con el móvil, que suelen usar la gente poco segura, en su mayoría mujeres para subir fotos a redes sociales, en realidad no es una foto real porque rejuvenece y sobre todo se centra en quitar arrugas de los ojos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Uf, cuidado porque Lukaku va a querer minutos y Pogba es un jugador sobrevalorado.



Los dos son muy buenos.
Algo mayores, pero un par o tres de años les queda aún.


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

Viviendo dijo:


> Que hubiera fichado a Vlahovic, te deja el 9 cubierto, aun viniendo la rana se podia pero era rana o nadie, pues nadie
> 
> Y dicen que Pogba se va a la Juve, olvidaos de Tchumino que se va con la rana de cabeza
> 
> A ver si espabila rapido o necesita tres meses de duelo y se le pasa el mercado de verano llorando la tragedia, un medio con futuro estilo Enzo Fernandez, extremo derecho ?, 9 ?



Pogba para ZZ si entrena a estos matados DEL PSG.

hay que asegurar a tchoauameni.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

Viviendo dijo:


> Que hubiera fichado a Vlahovic, te deja el 9 cubierto, aun viniendo la rana se podia pero era rana o nadie, pues nadie
> 
> Y dicen que Pogba se va a la Juve, olvidaos de Tchumino que se va con la rana de cabeza
> 
> A ver si espabila rapido o necesita tres meses de duelo y se le pasa el mercado de verano llorando la tragedia, un medio con futuro estilo Enzo Fernandez, extremo derecho ?, 9 ?



Pero a Vlahovic lo tenías que fichar en el mercado de invierno y se adelantó la Juve.

Lo que no tenemos que hacer es volvernos locos. Hemos demostrado que hay equipo para competir y ahora hay que pensar tranquilamente en las posiciones que hay que doblar.


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Es la mierda del filtro belleza de las fotos con el móvil, que suelen usar la gente poco segura, en su mayoría mujeres para subir fotos a redes sociales, en realidad no es una foto real porque rejuvenece y sobre todo se centra en quitar arrugas de los ojos.



Al final será verdad que es trucho.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

El error de flo ha sido ir sólo a por negrape olvidándose del resto de jugadores que hay en el mundo


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> El error de flo ha sido ir sólo a por negrape olvidándose del resto de jugadores que hay en el mundo



Un GRAVE ERROR porque este y su familia NO ERAN DE FIAR y lo sabía por propia experiencia.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Pogba para ZZ si entrena a estos matados DEL PSG.
> 
> hay que asegurar a tchoauameni.
> 
> ...



El Tchoau ese parece un negro del mismo patrón cultural que los Pogbas, Bappes y demás: todo por la pasta. Irá donde más acoquinen que es lo único que les importa. Yo creo que Camavinga se vino porque siendo de una colonia portuguesa es cristiano y tiene un sentido más elevado de la vida.


----------



## artemis (21 May 2022)

SI JODER SI... Ya falta para menos


feps dijo:


> Por cierto, no está en absoluto confirmado que haya una cláusula de penalización, como sí pasó con Figo.



Eso lo están escupiendo los asalariados de Florentimo para cubrir el ridículo que sería que no viniera... Tu crees que alguien que tiene ya el dinero que debe tener ese chaval va a firmar una cláusula de ese tipo cuando llegaba libre?


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El Tchoau ese parece un negro del mismo patrón cultural que los Pogbas, Bappes y demás: todo por la pasta. Irá donde más acoquinen que es lo único que les importa. Yo creo que Camavinga se vino porque siendo de una colonia portuguesa es cristiano y tiene un sentido más elevado de la vida.



El quiere venir al real madrid.

Ahora floper tiene dinero fresco si es cierto que los árabes han pagado la penalización de FRAPPE.

Nos lo pagan ellos.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> El error de flo ha sido ir sólo a por negrape olvidándose del resto de jugadores que hay en el mundo



No es un error. Simplemente, por razones de supervivencia económica, Floren sólo está interesado en jóvenes con potencial buenísimo (Rodrygo, Vini, Cama, Odegay, Luni, Militao, el bluff Jovic, etc.) y mega-estrellas.


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

artemis dijo:


> SI JODER SI... Ya falta para menos
> 
> 
> Eso lo están escupiendo los asalariados de Florentimo para cubrir el ridículo que sería que no viniera... Tu crees que alguien que tiene ya el dinero que debe tener ese chaval va a firmar una cláusula debe ser tipo cuando llegaba libre?



A mi tambien me extraña.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lake (21 May 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Yo estoy planteandome dejar de ser del Madrid, se esta convirtiendo en el equipo negro.



Suscribo .
Todo este jaleo con los portentos físicos morenos y nos olvidamos de las neuronas , de las que andamos sobrados en el centro del campo y que quizá nos hayan llevado hasta aquí . Pero tienen fecha de caducidad , y esa fecha es YA , y hay que pensar en el recambio .


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Espero que sea IRONÍA.
> 
> JAJAJAJA
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Que sepas que infravalorar a ZZ es para mí un síntoma obvio de bajo CI.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Joder!!!!!! rumores de que al Madrid lo van a echar de competiciones UEFA 5 años



Eso cualquier tribunal se lo tumba a la UEFA en dos segundos. Y sería una excusa perfecta para fundar la superliga pero de verdad.


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Que sepas que infravalorar a ZZ es para mí un síntoma obvio de bajo CI.



Si eres un folla alineadores convencido DESDE LUEGO.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## artemis (21 May 2022)

Ayer me partía de risa cuando acabo el partido y todos a despedirse de Marcelo y todos ignorando a Isco, solo le saludaron unos del Betis jajajajajja


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> lewandowski es otro antimadridista
> pero aqui parece que la gente no se entera



Pero si lleva años pidiendo que le dejen salir para ir al Madrí.


----------



## Th89 (21 May 2022)

Yo no tengo tan claro que Zidane les entrene. 

Le veo más esperando a que pase el Mundial a ver si se va Deschamps y entrenar a su Selección.

Porque de seleccionador si le veo futuro y recorrido.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

Yo no entiendo el desprecio a Vini. Se le ninguneaba cuando no tenía ni 18 años y ahora, con la temporada que ha hecho y los números que tiene algunos le siguen ninguneando.


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Si eres un folla alineadores convencido DESDE LUEGO.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Ahora me entero que ZZ es un alineador. Sigue suministrando información. A lo mejor me entero que nunca ganó nada y que era Julio Salinas con la pelota.


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo no entiendo el desprecio a Vini. Se le ninguneaba cuando no tenía ni 18 años y ahora, con la temporada que ha hecho y los números que tiene algunos le siguen ninguneando.



Estoy seguro que a Klopp lo que más le preocupa de la final es parar a Vini.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



Qué bien vive el cabrón. Otro ejemplo de como triunfa la mediocridad.


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ahora me entero que ZZ es un alineador. Sigue suministrando información. A lo mejor me entero que nunca ganó nada y que era Julio Salinas con la pelota.



Estamos hablando de entrenador, EL PUTO CALVO era, es, y será UN PUTO ALINEADOR.

A ti la frase ZZ y la cuadrilla de amigos te suena a grupo DE ROCK verdad?



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Qué bien vive el cabrón. Otro ejemplo de como triunfa la mediocridad.



Becarios no.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feps (21 May 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Ayer me partía de risa cuando acabo el partido y todos a despedirse de Marcelo y todos ignorando a Isco, solo le saludaron unos del Betis jajajajajja



Lo mínimo que se puede exigir a un jugador profesional es que esté fibroso. Marcelo e Isco acabaron teniendo lorzas porque se dedicaron a la dolce vita, como Hazard. En cambio mirad lo fino que está Modric.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Estoy seguro que a Klopp lo que más le preocupa de la final es parar a Vini.



Pues no sé si lo dices de coña, pero es así. Casi todas las jugadas tienen a Vini de protagonista y todos los equipos han intentado frenarle, incluido el far$a de Javi, que le puso al uruguasho encima todo el partido.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Esta hablando de entrenador, EL PUTO CALVO era es un será UN PUTO ALINEADOR.
> 
> A ti la frase ZZ y la cuadrilla de amigos te suena a grupo DE ROCK verdad?
> 
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo con eso, pero tampoco con que sea un superentrenador. Para eso hay que verle en otros equipos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Durante la mañana seguiré filtrando mi información...



Ahora nos vas a decir que eres perrodisto...


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo con eso, pero tampoco con que sea un superentrenador. Para eso hay que verle en otros equipos.



Ni puta idea de entrenar. Un alineador y los 11 cabrones amigos de siempre.

Tienes dudas?

Pregunta a vinicius.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Pero que información tío, si te la estás inventando.



Como todo.


----------



## feps (21 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Ni puta idea de entrenar. Un alineador y los 11 cabrones amigos de siempre.
> 
> Tienes dudas?
> 
> ...



Vinicius, Militao, Rodrygo...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Ni puta idea de entrenar. Un alineador y los 11 cabrones amigos de siempre.
> 
> Tienes dudas?
> 
> ...



Lo de los 11 cabrones lo entiendo porque no tenemos mucho más. Y con lo de vini lo que ha demostrado es que no sabe subir a jugadores jóvenes ni entrenarles ni sacarles nada.


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues no sé si lo dices de coña, pero es así. Casi todas las jugadas tienen a Vini de protagonista y todos los equipos han intentado frenarle, incluido el far$a de Javi, que le puso al uruguasho encima todo el partido.



Hablo en serio. Todavía se debe acordar del destrozo que les hizo Vini en los cruces del cuarto del año pasado.


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lo de los 11 cabrones lo entiendo porque no tenemos mucho más. Y con lo de vini lo que ha demostrado es que no sabe subir a jugadores jóvenes ni entrenarles ni sacarles nada.



Solo sabía decir una cosa.

Pogba pogba.

Vete a tomar por el culo ZZ. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ayer a las 8 de la mañana filtre las cifras del traspaso, a las 14:00 Eurosport se hacía eco de estas cifras.
> 
> Todo a acontecido según mi información.
> 
> Ayer mundo vomitivo se hizo eco de una información mía a las 22:00 de la noche.



¿Quien eres?

¿Quien te envía?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Lopetegui.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Losertegui.


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Losertegui.



Ese es el ideal para el PSG.

ADEMÁS entreno al Madrid, yo creo que podría ser adecuado.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Estáis siendo testigos de un hilo histórico en burbuja, donde un forero está informando de cifras antes que nadie (en España) y en medios nacionales se están haciendo eco.

De momento acierto todo.

Troleo o realidad??


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estáis siendo testigos de un hilo histórico en burbuja, donde un forero está informando de cifras antes que nadie (en España) y en medios nacionales se están haciendo eco.
> 
> De momento acierto todo.
> 
> Troleo o realidad??



Qué cabrón.


----------



## _Suso_ (21 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Qué bien vive el cabrón. Otro ejemplo de como triunfa la mediocridad.



Tampoco hace falta ser millonario para venirse a un hotel así en Canarias, se lo puede permitir la mayoría de la gente


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

¿conoce elradio.es de Richar Dees? si no lo conoce y tiene tiempo, escuchelo, ese tio le mostrará quienes son los periolistos deportivos de este país, tienen el mismo nivel que la mayoría del resto de periolistos.


----------



## Viviendo (21 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero a Vlahovic lo tenías que fichar en el mercado de invierno y se adelantó la Juve.
> 
> Lo que no tenemos que hacer es volvernos locos. Hemos demostrado que hay equipo para competir y ahora hay que pensar tranquilamente en las posiciones que hay que doblar.



Los buenos fichajes se estan haciendo en enero, sin entrar en subastas veraniegas, la Juve con Vlahovic, el shity con Javier Alvarez y el pool con Luis Diaz, valen los tres el doble de lo que costaron hace 6 meses

La cagada de centrarlo todo a la rana es brutal, aparte de arruinar la planificacion deportiva de esta temporada esta el ridiculo del bernabeu coreandolo y el decir con todo el mundo escuchando que pasa del RM tiene consecuencias a la imtagen del club a nivel mundial


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estáis siendo testigos de un hilo histórico en burbuja, donde un forero está informando de cifras antes que nadie (en España) y en medios nacionales se están haciendo eco.
> 
> De momento acierto todo.
> 
> Troleo o realidad??



Tío, toda esta performance, si no la ve Pedrerol no te servirá para alcanzar el estrellato.


----------



## 11kjuan (21 May 2022)

Lo de los piperos coreando el nombre de Mbape no tiene perdón de Dios.

No digo que todos lo hicieran pero madre mía, corear el nombre de un jugador que no es de tu equipo y que no ha mostrado nunca la intención de formar parte de él, es de quedarse a cuadros.

Pero en fin, menos mal que detrás de los piperos hay una afición mundial, que no teniendo la suerte de ir al campo a animar a los jugadores lo hace desde cualquier rincón del mundo.


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Lo de los piperos coreando el nombre de Mbape no tiene perdón de Dios.



en retrospectiva es para quitarles el carnet de socios


----------



## 11kjuan (21 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> en retrospectiva es para quitarles el carnet de socios



Así es. Otra subnormalada que no me gustó nada fue la de ponerse caretas de Cristiano Ronaldo.

En fin, a veces parece un circo barato.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Así es. Otra subnormalada que no me gustó nada fue la de ponerse caretas de Cristiano Ronaldo.
> 
> En fin, a veces parece un circo barato.



No puedes luchar contra la borregada.


----------



## Mecanosfera (21 May 2022)

Zidane es una incógnita, aunque cuesta imaginarlo ganando una champions entrenando algo que no sea el RM. Independientemente de sus habilidades como entrenador, el 50% de su éxito se debía a su aura y su capacidad para gestionar egos de alfota. Además en el club se le supo gestionar: podía sentirse protegido por prensa y directiva, pero no tanto como salir inmune de malas rachas. Encajaba muy bien en el banquillo del Madrid.

En el PSG no sabemos si el encaje sería igual de orgánico, porque el club parisino parece funcionar con sus propias lógicas que desconozco. Igual sería capaz de resucitar a Neymar y Messi, y eso sí que sería muy gordo. Hay que ser cautelosos porque no es 100% descartable que pueda hacer del PSG un equipo ganador.


----------



## Th89 (21 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Lo de los piperos coreando el nombre de Mbape no tiene perdón de Dios.
> 
> No digo que todos lo hicieran pero madre mía, corear el nombre de un jugador que no es de tu equipo y que no ha mostrado nunca la intención de formar parte de él, es de quedarse a cuadros.
> 
> Pero en fin, menos mal que detrás de los piperos hay una afición mundial, que no teniendo la suerte de ir al campo a animar a los jugadores lo hace desde cualquier rincón del mundo.



Me producen un asco infinito.

Langostos, hijos y ahora nietos, que van al Bernabéu como quien va al cine, ocupando un asiento que cualquier aficionado de verdad aprovecharía animando todo el partido y pasando un día de puta madre viendo al equipo de su alma.

Luego ves cosas tan lamentables como ovacionar a un jugador que ni es tuyo o irse en el minuto 85 porque vas palmando y así no comerse un atasco.

Basura con carnet.


----------



## El Reaccionario (21 May 2022)

Pedrerol en vacaciones, mientras se está liando la que se está liando, no se lo cree nadie... Ese tiene la viruela del homo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Troleo o realidad??



Troleo, troleo.


----------



## Paobas (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *Florencio es bastante más listo que todos nosotros, si se ha bajado los pantalones con mbappe es porque no quedaba otra.
> 
> Jugamos la final este año, pero nadie daba un duro, más que nada porque esto son resquicios del proyecto que ganó 4 champions, esto es lo que queda, está mayores y aún así da para llegar a otra final, pero no conseguiremos repetir esto con dinosaurios mucho más tiempo.
> 
> ...



Porque hasta la computadora sabe la importancia que tiene el Madrid. Jajajaj


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Me está llegando nueva información....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Están pasando cosas raras...
Pedrerol de vacaciones...
@ravenare sin aparecer...
@Obiwanchernobil ha dejado de filtrar información..
@Pajarotto no está conectado...


----------



## xilebo (21 May 2022)

*Mbappé, un privilegiado 100%*

Si ficha por el* Madrid, Kylian* pasaría a tener el 100% de sus derechos de imagen. El único que tuvo un pequeño privilegio en ese trato fue *Cristiano Ronaldo*, que tenía el 60%.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Rmc y Sky:

"Mbappe renueva por el PSG" 

Quién os dijo ayer que se filtraria la noticia a estas horas??????


----------



## Th89 (21 May 2022)

RmC



Y la credibilidad del que lo afirma en Sky: 



Que se va a quedar, pero que no tienen ni puta idea ni uno solo de los que están hablando del tema es notorio.


----------



## Andr3ws (21 May 2022)

Tengo nueva info. 
Mbappé va a firmar por el R Madrid. 
Dicho está.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (21 May 2022)

Tenemos a Marvin no queremos a Mfrappé.

Solo os digo una cosa. Como Mfrappé nos traicione yo digo que esto está orquestado por el psg 
y la mafia uefa para matar el espiritu del Madrid. Ojo al robo en la final, tenemos que estar muy atentos. 

Pero no lo conseguirán.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero si lleva años pidiendo que le dejen salir para ir al Madrí.



lleva varios años TOREANDO VACILANDO Y RIENDOSE del madrid
lo mismo que hizo adelghazard tiempo antes de que el madrid lo fichara


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

En deportes cuatro me dicen que abren con Fernando alonso


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Es espeluznante que el Madrid no pueda hacer un comunicado y tenga que asistir a este bochorno mediático.


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es espeluznante que el Madrid no pueda hacer un comunicado y tenga que asistir a este bochorno mediático.



pues sí


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

El nivel de ser primicia el tema mbappe ha bajado muchos enteros, se habla de la final de Champions y de los equipos en salvacion de la liga.

Lo sabía todo el mundo desde hace una semana, lamentable la prensa de este país.


----------



## Cuqui (21 May 2022)

PRIMICIA DE ULTIMA HORA

Suena @Obiwanchernobil como nuevo director de SPORT.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Florentino Pérez está comunicando a la prensa de Madrid que mbappe no viene.


----------



## BTK (21 May 2022)

Mbappé rechaza al Real Madrid y se quedará en el PSG





Mbappé rechaza al Real Madrid y se quedará en el PSG


El 'Culebrón Mbappé' ha empezado a acabar, de una vez por todas, este sábado 20 de mayo de 2022. El jugador ha escogido y su elección es la de continuar en el PSG, al que dará el s




www.marca.com





Menudo hijo de puta, tiene menos palabra y honor que Paco Sanz


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Lo curioso es como ayer pochetino se descojonaba porque sabía que se quedaba en el PSG y eso va a propiciar su salida.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Pues asunto terminado.

No me dices las gracias cabrones


----------



## JimTonic (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues asunto terminado.
> 
> No me dices las gracias cabrones



sabes si hay clausula de penalizacion?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es espeluznante que el Madrid no pueda hacer un comunicado y tenga que asistir a este bochorno mediático.




el madrí no tiene que hacer nada. Negrapé nunca ha sido jugador del madrí


----------



## Tubiegah (21 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> lleva varios años TOREANDO VACILANDO Y RIENDOSE del madrid
> lo mismo que hizo adelghazard tiempo antes de que el madrid lo fichara



Bueno, nosotros estamos en otra final de la Champions y el mierdas este estará pillando sidra de viruela en alguna sauna gay (de alto standing, eso sí)
Que le den por el culo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

no sabéis cuanto me alegro de que no venga la estrellita estrellada ésta.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> el madrí no tiene que hacer nada. Negrapé nunca ha sido jugador del madrí



Si que puede, desde enero puede negociar con el futbolista, salir y joderle los planes de esta noche y el documental de mañana.


----------



## El Reaccionario (21 May 2022)

Están convirtiendo al Madrid en un centro de menas, los piperos oenegeros follamoros. ¿Pero quién coño se cree la palabra de un moro?

Ya lo digo yo, un subnormal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> sabes si hay clausula de penalizacion?




130


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si que puede, desde enero puede negociar con el futbolista, salir y joderle los planes de esta noche y el documental de mañana.




tú no sabes cuando negrapé tomó la decisión de renovar por el psg.

igual la ha tomado esta mañana


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> sabes si hay clausula de penalizacion?




no hay


----------



## JimTonic (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 130



pues entonces todos contentos, un abrazo al ngro y desearle mucha suerte


130 millones por hacer un par de llamadas


----------



## vayaquesi (21 May 2022)

Lo que le pasa a Mbappe es que ir al equipo que le ha pintado la cara a su equipo en Champions, donde supuestamente él iba a ir como la estrella, pues es algo que le ha escocido un poco, después de todo el chaval tiene su orgullo y quiere sentirse importante (y eso que él fue el mejor de su equipo con diferencia, y ovacionado en el Bernabéu). Eso no quita que el tema del dinero y la presión familiar haya tenido algo que ver, pero en este caso eso es algo secundario.

Ya podéis ganar la Champions para que os salga rentable el no tener al posiblemente mejor jugador del momento y próximos cinco años.


----------



## Cuqui (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 130



A mi no me engañas. Tu estuviste la semana pasada en un reservado en Madrid poniendote hasta el culo de hola colas con @mbappe, @achraff, @cd_guardiola y @al khelaifi, eres parte de la conspiracion para desviar las miradas de la xavineta que ya encarrila a 200 la autopista hacia la proxima europa league.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> pues entonces todos contentos, un abrazo al ngro y desearle mucha suerte
> 
> 
> 130 millones por hacer un par de llamadas



Yo habría rechazado esos 130 millones a cambio de romper la confidencialidad y joderle con una ruedas d prensa ayer al mamadou todo este teatro.

PSG y mamadou deciden que se produzca en un momento que puede dañar al Madrid no solo por la cercanía de la final, si no porque muchos objetivos de fichajes son compartidos entre Madrid y PSG, si el jugador más importante del planeta actualmente a rechazado a los blancos por el PSG cuidado con touchamendi y otros que los quieren ambos.

Se ha usado la.imagen del Android desde todos lados.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

gracias


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Lo que le pasa a Mbappe es que ir al equipo que le ha pintado la cara a su equipo en Champions, donde supuestamente él iba a ir como la estrella, pues es algo que le ha escocido un poco, después de todo el chaval tiene su orgullo y quiere sentirse importante (y eso que él fue el mejor de su equipo con diferencia, y ovacionado en el Bernabéu). Eso no quita que el tema del dinero y la presión familiar haya tenido algo que ver, pero en este caso eso es algo secundario.
> 
> Ya podéis ganar la Champions para que os salga rentable el no tener al posiblemente mejor jugador del momento y próximos cinco años.



El Madrid elimino al united en champions y cuatri meses después Beckham jugaba en el Madrid...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

esto lo va a permitir los grandes clubes de la historia del fútbol?? bayern, liverpul, madrid..???

no se que esperan para dejar colgada a la UEFA


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

si as dicho lo mismo que yo una vez que lo ha contado todo el mundo 

Claro que existe compensación económica de 130 al Madrid, por eso no podían decir nada, si se rompe la confidencialidad no se cobra. Por eso dejan el teatro este.

No son 90 netos son 100 netos.

La prima no son 250 son 300.

Lo unico que faltaba eran los derechos, que efectivamente el Madrid le daba al 100% pero en Catar se guardaban un 20% por eso el anuncio de ayer de la madre, catar les ha dado el 100%.


----------



## BTK (21 May 2022)

Lo que me sorprende es que un veterano de Verdún como Florentino haya confiado en la palabra de un niñato en un entorno lleno de mierda. Por mucha compensación que haya, la imagen del Madrid está muy dañada.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (21 May 2022)

Si pagas a un tío 90 kilos netos por temporada, a parte de que no hay club que pueda acercarse ni remotamente, que precedente creas? Ahora cualquier basura va a cobrar 30 netos.

Dónde está la UEFA, y la FIFA? Son un nudo de corrupción incuestionable. O se unen el resto de equipos o no hay futuro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> esto lo va a permitir los grandes clubes de la historia del fútbol?? bayern, liverpul, madrid..???
> 
> no se que esperan para dejar colgada a la UEFA




No es permitir , se le van a pagar de distintas formas, a Ceferino se la come, los dueños del fútbol europeo son los Mohamed y el un mandado.


El PSG ya se ha gastado 300 en "fichar" a mbappe, veréis que risas con dos fichajes más de 100 millones en verano.

Al final esto se romperá y los españoles, italianos y alemanes montarán su propia competición.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Si pagas a un tío 90 kilos netos por temporada, a parte de que no hay club que pueda acercarse ni remotamente, que precedente creas? Ahora cualquier basura va a cobrar 30 netos.
> 
> Dónde está la UEFA, y la FIFA? Son un nudo de corrupción incuestionable. O se unen el resto de equipos o no hay futuro.




los dos mejores clubes del mundo madrid y bayern tendrían que ir de la mano y decirle a la UEFA que son unos hijos de la grandísima puta


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

Suena creíble y lógico todo lo que has dicho. 

Ahora, odio eterno al tortuga cruzada con rata. Ascazo de impresentable. 

La parte que no entiendo es como Floren se ha dejado arrastrar a esta situación.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 May 2022)

Cuántos merengues estarán borrando los tuits celebrando el gol de mbappé de la final de la nations league?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No es permitir , se le van a pagar de distintas formas, a Ceferino se la come, los dueños del fútbol europeo son los Mohamed y el un mandado.
> 
> 
> El PSG ya se ha gastado 300 en "fichar" a mbappe, veréis que risas con dos fichajes más de 100 millones en verano.
> ...




ojalá


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (21 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> los dos mejores clubes del mundo madrid y bayern tendrían que ir de la mano y decirle a la UEFA que son unos hijos de la grandísima puta



Si, pero luego surgen las envidias y celos también entre los que se enfrentan a la UEFA y al PSG


----------



## MC33 (21 May 2022)

Murphy va a trabajar en este tema 

No descarto explosión a nivel crack súper mundial de Rodrigo, Vini, Cavaminga o incluso Ceballos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Bueno, pues os he telefrafiado la renovación de mbappe en directo desde ayer a las 8 de la mañana, trol o genio?, Nunca lo sabremos.


----------



## Ritalapollera (21 May 2022)

Viviendo dijo:


> El ridiculo es innegable y lo peor es que destroza la planificacion deportiva, pasas de Haaland, pasas de Vlahovic, ni siquiera te quedas con el delantero joven de River que se lo lleva tambien el Shity a cambio de 20m, porque si existen los 130 m da casi igual a un club que ya tiene mucho dinero, si fuera al farsa laporca y xavi se la maman al jeque en directo y con camaras pero al RM le da casi igual
> 
> Que haces ahora con los 4 mejores delanteros jovenes ya fichados? Si a Benzema le da ya el bajon... Borja Mayoral
> 
> Aparte el desprecio al RM va a quedar en le mente de todos y se pierde brillo, mistica, cagada de floren nivel dios aun con los 130m, y eso si es que existen



Ridículo el del MISERABLE de negrapé.

Qué cojones quieres que haga Florentino??? Pegarle un tiro??? Si tenía un puto precontrato firmado con una cláusula de 130 millones!!!! 


Las ratas culerdas criticáis por criticar, Florentino lo ha atado, si el retrasado rompe el contrato no es su culpa...

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Suena creíble y lógico todo lo que has dicho.
> 
> Ahora, odio eterno al tortuga cruzada con rata. Ascazo de impresentable.
> 
> La parte que no entiendo es como Floren se ha dejado arrastrar a esta situación.





es que además no es la primera que le pasa con el negro.

cuando fichó por el psg del mónaco el madrí tb lo tenía apalabrado con él


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Ridículo el del MISERABLE de negrapé.
> 
> Qué cojones quieres que haga Florentino??? Pegarle un tiro??? Si tenía un puto precontrato firmado con una cláusula de 130 millones!!!!
> 
> ...




ese es el problema

flo no tenía nada firmado del negro.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (21 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> esto lo va a permitir los grandes clubes de la historia del fútbol?? bayern, liverpul, madrid..???
> 
> no se que esperan para dejar colgada a la UEFA



A llorar a la lloreria.

Que lo que hacen ahora los jeques (poner una morterada inalcanzable para quedarse con las estrellas) lo llevan haciendo esos "grandes clubes" al resto de equipos toda la vida.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 May 2022)

Os dejáis lo mejor, en el psg cobrará una parte en una cuenta de Dubai y macron hará la vista gorda 

Aquí, incluso cobrando todo en A y dejándose una pasta cada año en irpf, hacienda le buscará las cosquillas porque le invitaron a unas fantas en las Barbados


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El nivel de ser primicia el tema mbappe ha bajado muchos enteros, se habla de la final de Champions y de los equipos en salvacion de la liga.
> 
> Lo sabía todo el mundo desde hace una semana, lamentable la prensa de este país.











Del teletexto a TikTok: así ha cambiado la forma de seguir el fútbol


Las nuevas plataformas han cambiado completamente las reglas del juego de las retransmisiones #LaLigaDeAyerYHoy




noesfutboleslaliga.marca.com





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (21 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> los dos mejores clubes del mundo madrid y bayern tendrían que ir de la mano y decirle a la UEFA que son unos hijos de la grandísima puta



El bayern es la uefa...no te acuerdas de la superliga?

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> ese es el problema
> 
> flo no tenía nada firmado del negro.




Como no va a tener nada firmado      claro hombre, un negocio de 300 millones en base a que dos personas se dan la mano  que os creéis que es esto wallapop o que


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> A llorar a la lloreria.
> 
> Que lo que hacen ahora los jeques (poner una morterada inalcanzable para quedarse con las estrellas) lo llevan haciendo esos "grandes clubes" al resto de equipos toda la vida.




esos grandes clubes de los que hablas, gilipollas.....son clubes que generan mucho dinero. El madrí es el único equipo de España que no estaba en números rojos en la Plandemia.

el psg el año pasado cerró con 200 millones de pérdida

a ver si te enteras, subhumano del mare corruptum.


----------



## Cormac (21 May 2022)

Es un putadón, porque hubieran podido intentarlo con Haland de haberlo sabido antes.


----------



## vayaquesi (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El Madrid elimino al united en champions y cuatri meses después Beckham jugaba en el Madrid...



Me has hecho tirar de Google! 

No creo que sea el mismo caso en cuanto a sensaciones.

Es verdad que el Madrid eliminó al Manchester, pero no llegó a la final en esa edición, y Beckham ya tenía una Champions conseguida con el Manchester. No creo que doliese tanto aquella eliminaría, aunque hace muchos años de aquello y no recuerdo bien cómo se produjo.

Además que lo de Beckham fue todo mucho más improvisado, donde el equipo inglés ganó la Premier, haciendo todo más llevadero.

Sin embargo la forma en la que el Madrid ha eliminado al PSG, el cual era favorito, lleno de estrellas (Messi, Neymar, etc) y encima remontando y dando por hecho que Mbappe iba a ir al Madrid, me parece todo mucho más dramático.

Al final es un poco como ligar con las tías, pues la clave está en aprovechar el momento, porque si al final se planifica todo a largo plazo, puede que cuando llegue el momento ésta haya perdido el interés, sobretodo cuando se tienen muchos candidatos. Palabra de nuncafollista premium.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Como no va a tener nada firmado      claro hombre, un negocio de 300 millones en base a que dos personas se dan la mano  que os creéis que es esto wallapop o que




quieres dejar de trolear, culerdo de mierda?? que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Como no va a tener nada firmado      claro hombre, un negocio de 300 millones en base a que dos personas se dan la mano  que os creéis que es esto wallapop o que



Flo es de la escuela de @javiwell con mirarse a los ojos ya le vale para confiar en mbappé


----------



## Cuqui (21 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Os dejáis lo mejor, en el psg cobrará una parte una cuenta de Dubai y macron hará la vista gorda
> 
> Aquí, incluso cobrando todo en A y dejándose una pasta cada año en irpf, hacienda le buscará las cosquillas porque le invitaron a unas fantas en las Barbados



Si bueno, fiate tu de la palabra de Maricron.


----------



## filets (21 May 2022)

El Madrid tiene que dar un golpe de efecto, yo ficharia a Morata


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> quieres dejar de trolear, culerdo de mierda?? que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas.



Ahí ahí, dale, no queremos culerdos por aqui.


----------



## golden graham (21 May 2022)

JAJAJAJA


----------



## golden graham (21 May 2022)

Que bochorno bro que verguenza


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> quieres dejar de trolear, culerdo de mierda?? que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas.




Que te pasa joer


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> los dos mejores clubes del mundo madrid y bayern tendrían que ir de la mano y decirle a la UEFA que son unos hijos de la grandísima puta



Es cuestión de tiempo que todos las grandes equipos fuera de la premier y no equipos estado pasen de la Uefa y se creen se propia competición.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ahí ahí, dale, no queremos culerdos por aqui.




 totel Camp es un clan!!!


----------



## Mecanosfera (21 May 2022)

Me huelo que todo anuncia que Zidane está también contratado. Es un "all or nothing" brutal del PSG: si con Zidane en el banquillo y con Mbappe, Messi, Neymar y compañía no se comen Europa por aplastamiento, ya se quedan sin nada por lo que apostar. Un combo Zidane + Mbappe es jugártela a la última carta posible, después de eso ya no les queda ningún cartucho por quemar.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

el negro se lo ha comunicado a flo con un wasap

queda claro que el negro ha troleado a flo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Espero que el Madrid gane esta champions porque mucho me temo que ni Madrid, Barcelona ni Juve verán otra champions en mucho tiempo.


----------



## Lemavos (21 May 2022)

EL JEQUE SE HA VUELTO HA FOLLAR AL TITO FLOREN Y LOS MERENGUEFACHAS. JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS 

PERO TRANQUILOS, VENDRÁ HAALAND XD


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> A mi no me engañas. Tu estuviste la semana pasada en un reservado en Madrid poniendote hasta el culo de hola colas con @mbappe, @achraff, @cd_guardiola y @al khelaifi, eres parte de la conspiracion para desviar las miradas de la xavineta que ya encarrila a 200 la autopista hacia la proxima europa league.



Le hemos pillado. Y dentro de poco se sabrá que también estaba en la orgía chemsex que ha provocado la viruela del mono.


----------



## Malvender (21 May 2022)

El Madrid ha hecho de puta madre no siguendo con la subasta. El morenito acabaría costando lo mismo que el nuevo Bernabéu 800 millones de euros


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

no se como estareis vosotros
pero yo acabo de leer la noticia y estoy contento!!! un gran peso que se ha quitado el madrid!!! buff en serio
y el ahorro de esa millonada!!

hace meses nos vendieron a un mbappe madridista que desde niño soñaba con jugar en el madrid , que incluso se rebajaria el sueldo, etc etc....

pero ha sido todo lo contrario :

esta rata moronegra simiesca no podia venir al madrid porque es un mercenario que se mueve por dinero y fama
iba a ser un problemon en el vestuario y en el club
porque es un endiosado que quiere tener al equipo y al club a sus pies obedeciendo ordenes
y esto es la destruccion del equipo que lo fiche : por eso doblemente me alegro que se quede en el psg

negrapé ha resultado ser otro antimadridista
pero que andaba oculto por ver como salia el tema economico

lo que no entiendo es como este negro se rie del madrid con 17 años mandando a la mierda al madrid
y 5 años despues el madrid vuelve a la carga a ponerse de alfombra con el
y ademas ofreciendole la mas millonada entre las millonadas
no lo entiendo

tambien decir que de un moro JAMAS te fies
no hay nada mas traicionero en este mundo que un moro
y esta guerra antimadrid viene ya de hace años
explotando mas esta temporada : mafia uefa antimadrid, super liga , sorteo champions fraude antimadrid , risas del psg contra el madrid diciendo que nos iban a machacar , luego contra todo pronostico eliminado el psg por el madrid donde el presidente moro queda con los ojos desorbitados amenazando de muerte , siguientes eliminatorias superadas por el madrid de milagro , ....

reirse del madrid durante meses este negrapé y todo su entorno de moros y toda su familia (hasta su hermano tomando fotos y poniendolas en instagram) , el trannymadre , la abogada cortapelotas , etc etc etc..............

y finalmente a 1 semana de la final de la champions que juega el madrid , hacen el anuncio , para evidentemente intentar desestabilizar al madrid : ultima bala que les quedaba

os anticipo : podeis guardar este mensaje
negrapé no se comerá nada con el psg , mas que como mucho la liga de granjeros , pero no van a ganar la champions ,
y a negrapé le pronostico un futuro que no va a triunfar como el hubiera soñado


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Y ahora un fichaje por linea, Rogelio ya está fichado, se necesita un centrocampista top y un delantero top.

150 millones para cada puesto.

El Madrid tiene donde pescar.

Jorginho y Pogba son los candidatos para el centro del campo.

Lukaku y Keane para la delantera.

Ahora mismo no hay nada más mediático disponible....la crisis de jugadores es enorme también.


----------



## Th89 (21 May 2022)

Me encanta como los antis lo celebran como si fuera su Champions particular.

Igual en una semana el que se descojona de todos viste de blanco


----------



## Ritalapollera (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Espero que el Madrid gane esta champions porque mucho me temo que ni Madrid, Barcelona ni Juve verán otra champions en mucho tiempo.



A muchos se os olvida que el PSG no ha fichado a negrapé, simplemente le ha renovado...

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 May 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Que bochorno bro que verguenza



Bochorno por qué? Bochorno debería ser si fueses Pedrerol o el director del Marca o algo así.

El Madrid ha intentado un fichaje complicado, no le ha salido, y ya está. Mañana el sol saldrá por el este y el sábado que viene hay final de Champions.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no se como estareis vosotros
> pero yo acabo de leer la noticia y estoy contento!!! un gran peso que se ha quitado el madrid!!! buff en serio
> 
> hace meses nos vendieron a un mbappe madridista que desde niño soñaba con jugar en el madrid etc etc....
> ...




estoy igual. CONTENTO


----------



## Ritalapollera (21 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no se como estareis vosotros
> pero yo acabo de leer la noticia y estoy contento!!! un gran peso que se ha quitado el madrid!!! buff en serio
> 
> hace meses nos vendieron a un mbappe madridista que desde niño soñaba con jugar en el madrid etc etc....
> ...



Opino exactamente igual, es todo, absolutamente todo para evitar que el Madrid no gane la Champions. El robo en la final va a ser escandaloso.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## filets (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y ahora un fichaje por linea, Rogelio ya está fichado, se necesita un centrocampista top y un delantero top.
> 
> 150 millones para cada puesto.
> 
> ...





El fichaje BOMBA es Lucas Paquetá


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

El madrid lo sabía hace una semana, hace 4 días se contrata a la empresa exportadora del nuevo Bernabéu, tenían que callar.

Había tantos intereses de por medio...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> El fichaje BOMBA es Lucas Paquetá





Y la araña con Cabrales


----------



## Casanova II (21 May 2022)

Como fichen a Lukaku o a Pogba me hago de otro equipo. Y no descarto aficionarme a otro deporte. Hombre, ya está bien.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

por cierto : hablando de moros

fijaos como el mejor amigo de negrapé , que casi parece su felpudo homo , en el psg , es ................ si: el moro achraf

ese marroqui antimadridista y antiEspaña
que muchos ciegos madridistas suspiran porque vuelva al madrid!! hace falta ser imbeciles

a ver retrasaos:

primero: achraf su nivel de juego es aceptable , nada mas , no tiene calidad para titular en el real madrid, y si no os lo creeis mirad por ejemplo las 2 eliminatorias con el psg

segundo : achraf es un antiEspaña y antimadridista , que por ejemplo ya en el mundial de rusia , en el partido España - marruecos , estando en la banda en pleno partido le tiró con las manos un balon a la cara a : no recuerdo si fue lucas vazquez o asensio , en cualquier caso a uno de sus compañeros del madrid!!

mas evidente imposible lo de ese marroqui.

y logico que este moro marroqui se entienda a la perfeccion con el negrapé morosimio.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (21 May 2022)

Según mis fuentes el contrato de renovación de Mbape con el PSG es: 

300 millones de prima de renovación.
100 millones netos al año por 2 años de contrato. 

Total: 500 millones por 2 años de contrato. 

Mbape se queda en París y esta noche en la fiesta del estadio lo comunicara a su afición. 

No hay cláusula de penalización, ya que no hay nada firmado, solo su palabra. 

GAME OVER FLORENTINO.


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Es un putadón, porque hubieran podido intentarlo con Haland de haberlo sabido antes.



que Haaland impone una clausulita de libertad a los 2 años eh... Perfecta para desestabilizar o atracar al club donde recale. Haaland es otro avaro endiosado que no puede fichar ningún club que se rija por las leyes del mercado.

Que les den por culo. Nosotros tenemos que seguir en la misma línea de hasta ahora, fichar a los mejores jóvenes y esperar que uno de cada cinco valgan para el Madrid. Sólo así podemos competir con los clubes del petróleo.


----------



## euromelon (21 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Cuántos merengues estarán borrando los tuits celebrando el gol de mbappé de la final de la nations league?



Yo no yo que eliminen a luis tabique siempre me alegra


----------



## filets (21 May 2022)

El Bernabéu debe aplaudir a Mbappé... aunque el Real Madrid sea eliminado


Kylian Mbappé está escribiendo parte de la historia del fútbol. Lo hace vestido de corto, sobre el verde, con un despliegue lejos del alcance de los mortales y más cerca de un...




amp.marca.com





Que mal envejecen algunas noticias


----------



## euromelon (21 May 2022)

Tito floren ha estado hablando con Levy hoy


----------



## filets (21 May 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y ahora un fichaje por linea, Rogelio ya está fichado, se necesita un centrocampista top y un delantero top.
> 
> 150 millones para cada puesto.
> 
> ...



Jorginho y Pogba

Lukaku y Keane

tienen los 4 nivel tu Farsa , y alli alguno podria ir si tu Farsa no fuera el Ruinas.

para el Madrid no son ninguno


----------



## Chispeante (21 May 2022)

El único punto oscuro de esta historiason los 220 millones que ofreció el Madrid por Mbappé este verano. ¿El jugador quería venir entonces y ahora no? Si no quería ¿por qué pujas? Y si entonces quería ¿por qué ahora no?


----------



## Lemavos (21 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no se como estareis vosotros
> pero yo acabo de leer la noticia y estoy contento!!! un gran peso que se ha quitado el madrid!!! buff en serio
> y el ahorro de esa millonada!!
> 
> ...



Se huele tu rabia a km


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Jorginho y Pogba
> 
> Lukaku y Keane
> 
> ...



Kane es un señor delantero, cuidado. Y su compi coreano también. Extracomunitarios los dos, por desgracia.


----------



## Edu.R (21 May 2022)

En la 22/23 me voy a seguir riendo muchísimo.

Nosotros a la final del sábado. El resto no importa.


----------



## Viviendo (21 May 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Ridículo el del MISERABLE de negrapé.
> 
> Qué cojones quieres que haga Florentino??? Pegarle un tiro??? Si tenía un puto precontrato firmado con una cláusula de 130 millones!!!!
> 
> ...



Floren tenia que haber hecho una planificacion buena y no depender de la palabra de la rana, en enero tenia que haber cerrado a un buen 9 y un mediocampista a la espera de quien seria el extremo derecho, ahora estas sin nada puesto que se aposto todo por un tio que ademas te hizo lo mismo hace 5 anhos y en un mercado inflado y con los mejores ya escogidos, Haaland, Vlahovic y el de River estan ya pillados
Si ademas no tiene nada firmado y no hay los 130m que dicen es ya penoso, y soy del madrid pero no voy lamiendo rabos de floren ni de ningun otro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Jorginho y Pogba
> 
> Lukaku y Keane
> 
> ...




Pues nada hombre ponemos a Ceballos con Mariano a rematar balones


----------



## Suprimo (21 May 2022)

Da gosto cuando los culebrones del verano se acaban en Mayo


----------



## Cuqui (21 May 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Se huele tu rabia a km



Abre hilo especifico, que sabemos que lo estas deseando. No te cortes, hoy es tu dia.


----------



## Lemavos (21 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Abre hilo especifico, que sabemos que lo estas deseando. No te cortes, hoy es tu dia.



Eso lo haré la semana que viene


----------



## fieraverde (21 May 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

no fuera malo


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

Viviendo dijo:


> Floren tenia que haber hecho una planificacion buena y no depender de la palabra de la rana, en enero tenia que haber cerrado a un buen 9 y un mediocampista a la espera de quien seria el extremo derecho, ahora estas sin nada puesto que se aposto todo por un tio que ademas te hizo lo mismo hace 5 anhos y en un mercado inflado y con los mejores ya escogidos, Haaland, Vlahovic y el de River estan ya pillados
> Si ademas no tiene nada firmado y no hay los 130m que dicen es ya penoso, y soy del madrid pero no voy lamiendo rabos de floren ni de ningun otro



Lo mismo pensaba que trataba con personas medio decentes, con una panda de mierdecillas, hay gente con palabra y los hay arrastrados. No se termina el mundo, como dice Butragueño, jamás puedo devolver lo que me ha dado el Madrid.


----------



## Edu.R (21 May 2022)

Es que si esto es verdad, yo me bajo del barco.

Un equipo en pérdidas y es capaz de meter semejante cantidad de dinero.

Y el jugador les baila el agua.

Tengo la esperanza de que esto sirva para algo a medio plazo y que todo el fútbol europeo recapacite. Asi es imposible tener algún tipo de competición.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Se huele tu rabia a km




lo que te huele es el coño viejo de tu puta madre. Abre las ventanas de tu piso de la periferia.


----------



## fachacine (21 May 2022)

Como diría Jorge en aquel mítico Gran Hermano 1, "no lloréis que me voy a casar con ella". En serio, por si no teníamos suficiente motivación para ganar la 14 en París, ahora mucho más. Y si ganamos los jugadores tienen que tener una pancarta preparada para desplegarla, una pancarta que diga "Estas 14 Champions no se compran ni con todos los petrodólares del mundo", y que la vea todo el mundo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no se como estareis vosotros
> pero yo acabo de leer la noticia y estoy contento!!! un gran peso que se ha quitado el madrid!!! buff en serio
> y el ahorro de esa millonada!!
> 
> ...



Depende que moro, mira al moro Benzema.


----------



## artemis (21 May 2022)

Jajaja si no viene de verdad, EL RIDÍCULO DEL MADRID Y DE FLORENTINO ES DESCOMUNAL...

Y a parte, DE TODOS LOS PERIOLISTOS ASALARIADOS DE FLORENTIMO

Siro, Melchor Ruiz, JF Diaz, Pedrerol ect...


----------



## Lemavos (21 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> lo que te huele es el coño viejo de tu puta madre. Abre las ventanas de tu piso de la periferia.








   

El follavacas rabiando XD


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Como diría Jorge en aquel mítico Gran Hermano 1, "no lloréis que me voy a casar con ella". En serio, por si no teníamos suficiente motivación para ganar la 14 en París, ahora mucho más. Y si ganamos los jugadores tienen que tener una pancarta preparada para desplegarla, una pancarta que diga "Estas 14 Champions no se compran ni con todos los petrodólares del mundo", y que la vea todo el mundo.




tal cual


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1065776
> Ver archivo adjunto 1065777
> Ver archivo adjunto 1065778
> 
> ...




europa li


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 May 2022)

A mi me sabe mal por la gente de marca 

Joder que ya estaban ya dejando listo el especial de champions para irse de vacaciones cuanto antes 

Y ahora el jefe les ha convocado mañana a las 9 a una reunión de crisis, para ver que se inventan de cara al verano (que encima ni siquiera hay mundial para rellenar las páginas de fútbol durante unas semanas)


----------



## filets (21 May 2022)

Mbappe cobrara tanto porque sera jugador+entrenador+secretario tecnico
Me pregunto que pasara con los amiguito Neymar y Messi ahora que su archienemigo es su jefe


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

patéticos y culerdos haciendo el móngolico en el hilo del mejor equipo del mundo


----------



## Manero (21 May 2022)

Mbappe retratando a toda la caverna mediática


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Se huele tu rabia a km




pues afina tu olfato porque no das una   

si mbapee hubiera sido aquel jugador que nos vendieron : fan del madrid desde niño , que soñaba con jugar en el madrid , que estaba dispuesto a perder dinero por jugar en el madrid , etc etc etc , entonces si estaria jodido porque unos moros del petroleo se lo han llevado

pero es que esa no es la realidad

la realidad ha resultado ser un negrapé mercenario y antimadridista , donde ya con 17 años mandó a tomar por culo al madrid , que ahora de nuevo ha estado meses el y su familia y todo su entorno riendose del madrid , intentando sacar cuantos mas millones mejor , que quiere ser el jefe del club que le fiche y todos estar a sus pies empezando por el presidente y el vestuario , ..... : una rata asi LEJOS del madrid!!! es la ruina para el club que fiche a una diva de esas , empezando por lo economico al endeudarse con su fichaje , y luego por los problemas que trae

pero bueno tu consuelate con decir que los madridistas tenemos rabia , es lo que os queda


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Los movimientos del verano:

Di María, ramos y el keilor fuera.

Entran touchamendi y Zidane.


Juventus en negociaciones con Pogba tras la bajada de salario, el Madrid puede interferir.

City haaland.

Real madrid al acecho de Pogba y Keane.


Barcelona entre lewandosky y lukaku.

Joao Félix al united.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (21 May 2022)

puto simio esnifaevros. Quién coño prefiere quedarse en ese cluc antes que venirte pa Madric por muchos trillones que te pongan delante??? Es subnormal???


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil es el friki que dice que de joven seguía la liga desde el teletexto
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1065479
> 
> ...











Del teletexto a TikTok: así ha cambiado la forma de seguir el fútbol


Las nuevas plataformas han cambiado completamente las reglas del juego de las retransmisiones #LaLigaDeAyerYHoy




noesfutboleslaliga.marca.com





Habrá copiado esta noticia, es así, el muchacho no es malo pero no da para más.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

"En la cena del Barcelona dembele fue recogido por su agente para ser informado de la renovación de mbappe y la NO ejecución de su cláusula ore contrato con el PSG".


----------



## fieraverde (21 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> patéticos y culerdos haciendo el móngolico en el hilo del mejor equipo del mundo


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Depende que moro, mira al moro Benzema.




será la excepcion de la regla
en todo caso en benzema puede mas su madridismo


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> A mi me sabe mal por la gente de marca
> 
> Joder que ya estaban ya dejando listo el especial de champions para irse de vacaciones cuanto antes
> 
> Y ahora el jefe les ha convocado mañana a las 9 a una reunión de crisis, para ver que se inventan de cara al verano (que encima ni siquiera hay mundial para rellenar las páginas de fútbol durante unas semanas)



Que va, ya se lo digo yo, mañana reunión para decidir quién será el pringado al que harán campaña desde el día uno en su contra, ahora que Bale no está, Isco menos, porque era español y algunos no se metían por eso. HAgan apuestas, Carleto no vale.


----------



## golden graham (21 May 2022)

Es el maypr bochorno en 10 años


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> será la excepcion de la regla
> en todo caso en benzema puede mas su madridismo



A lo mejor si, puede ser que tengas razón, por eso ahora el madrid en los jovenes se fija mucho en su entorno, aunque esto es imposible saberlo porque son chavales, se están formando como hombres. ES como Doncic, desde que dejó el Madrid y sigue animándolo, son gente agradecida de por vida. Como Rugeri, estuvo un año y es más madridista que Casillas, cosas de la vida.


----------



## Insert Coin (21 May 2022)

Enhorabuena, será el más rico, espero que con la maldición de no ganar la champions. Que no le hayan filtrado que el ceferino va a sancionar al Madrid sin participar en la próxima champions


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Es el maypr bochorno en 10 años



Bueno, puede estar bien, era una nueva forma de negociar contratos el ir "libre" para llevarse más pasta, per ha dejado claro que con esta gente no te puedes fiar, ahora algunos clubs se lo pensaran más, firma y luego se publicita.


----------



## Edu.R (21 May 2022)

Además es que este mismo año Bapé hace una eliminatoria de la hostia contra el Real Madrid, le eliminan de aquella manera, y... le da igual. Es más importante el dinero.

Ahora alomejor nos pica un poco el orgullo, pero no hay jugador que valga ni el 1% de lo que vale el club.

Si se confirma esto, aunque alguno se ria, salimos reforzados. Y el resto que la UEFA se plantee si esto es razonable o no. Un club estado en perdidas y es aun asi capaz de pagar por un jugador el presupuesto del 99% de los clubs de fútbol.


----------



## filets (21 May 2022)

Si no viene, mejor que se quede en el PSG antes de irse al City o al Liverpool.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> A mi me sabe mal por la gente de marca
> 
> Joder que ya estaban ya dejando listo el especial de champions para irse de vacaciones cuanto antes
> 
> Y ahora el jefe les ha convocado mañana a las 9 a una reunión de crisis, para ver que se inventan de cara al verano (que encima ni siquiera hay mundial para rellenar las páginas de fútbol durante unas semanas)



El Marca es el ¡Hola! pero el marujeo va de fútbol y las noticias "serias" son las 4 páginas de ciclismo y tenis al final.

Al Marca, como al ¡Hola!, como al Chiringuito de hecho, la realidad se la pela.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

¿Entonces, para qué lo de la rueda de prensa el domingo? esa gente son desquiciados, imbéciles, trileros, timadores? de que coño van?


----------



## fieraverde (21 May 2022)




----------



## fieraverde (21 May 2022)

Me partiría la polla si no es por que me la sude mucho. El tortugo es bueno , pero creo que solo es un fichaje brillatina del tito florencio , si tan bueno fuese hubiese ganado la champions con la.polla o la anterior eurocopa.

Nada , un nuevo lamborghini para el tito floren que no necesita en absoluto, vuestros lloros son ridicules.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (21 May 2022)

Yo no me creo NADA hasta que vea un comunicado oficial.

Ahora bien, veo frustración y expresiones como "traidor" en redes sociales. No. El jugador nunca tuvo nada firmado con otro equipo diferente al PSG. Si alguien rabia, es porque se ha creído el cuento de* la prensa* que se ha pasado 5 años tratando a Mbappé como un jugador del R. Madrid cedido en el PSG.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (21 May 2022)

[/QUOTE]
El mote de Mourinho era po3que


filets dijo:


> Si no viene, mejor que se quede en el PSG antes de irse al City o al Liverpool.



Se ha jodido él solo su marca personal, y él no es una cara bonita como CR7 con el que puedes vender cualquier mierda y solo por el marketing vale la pena.

Se tendrá que quedar toda su puta vida en el París, dentro de 2 años dudo que el Liverpool o el Chelsea por ejemplo le quieran vista su poca profesionalidad con el puto circo que ha montado a vísperas de una final de Champions del equipo con el que tenía un acuerdo verbal.

Hay que ser tonto para joderse la vida uno solito, pero bueno, cada uno con lo suyo, es su decisión.


----------



## Manero (21 May 2022)

Lloro de risa con este Mbappe enano


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)




----------



## Cuqui (21 May 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Yo no me creo NADA hasta que vea un comunicado oficial.
> 
> Ahora bien, veo frustración y expresiones como "traidor" en redes sociales. No. El jugador nunca tuvo nada firmado con otro equipo diferente al PSG. Si alguien rabia, es porque se ha creído el cuento de* la prensa* que se ha pasado 5 años tratando a Mbappé como un jugador del R. Madrid cedido en el PSG.



Ya esta hecho, Floren le ha pasado la info del sms a Pedretroll.


----------



## Edu.R (21 May 2022)

Bueno yo desde YA hablo de la final del sábado. 

A mi me gusta el fútbol y lo que pasa en el terreno de juego. La mierda de los despachos, el dinero y todo esta mierda para el que la quiera. 

Joder. Puta.


----------



## Paobas (21 May 2022)

Ni Mbappe ni Haaland, señores. Qué absoluto fiasco de Florentino, qué absoluto fiasco. Que al menos use la pasta para fichar a 4 o 5 jugadores TOP en todas las posiciones que hay que reforzar.


----------



## Insert Coin (21 May 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Yo no me creo NADA hasta que vea un comunicado oficial.
> 
> Ahora bien, veo frustración y expresiones como "traidor" en redes sociales. No. El jugador nunca tuvo nada firmado con otro equipo diferente al PSG. Si alguien rabia, es porque se ha creído el cuento de* la prensa* que se ha pasado 5 años tratando a Mbappé como un jugador del R. Madrid cedido en el PSG.



Oficial oficial, no es, pero cuando la alcaldesa de París publica esto...


----------



## Silluzollope (21 May 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1065776
> Ver archivo adjunto 1065777
> Ver archivo adjunto 1065778
> 
> ...



De las plateadas de enmedio de la ultima foto te faltan 3


----------



## Ritalapollera (21 May 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1065776
> Ver archivo adjunto 1065777
> Ver archivo adjunto 1065778
> 
> ...



El Madrid tiene 13 Champions, SUBNORMAL 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 May 2022)




----------



## Woden (21 May 2022)

Si esto sirve para no fichar mas moros o negros es una gran noticia.


----------



## Th89 (21 May 2022)

Lo bueno de la vida es que da muchas vueltas. Igual el fax de De Gea se queda en anécdota al lado de esto, y se reían mucho entonces.

Yo me esperaría al sábado, y lo digo por los antis, entre la 14 y que viniera el tortugo preferiríais lo segundo, y lo primero aún puede ocurrir y tener una summeriana entera para tiraros por la ventana.


----------



## cebollo (21 May 2022)

Habrá que ganar la Decimoquinta con Raúl de Tomás, qué remedio.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Habrá que ganar la Decimoquinta con Raúl de Tomás, qué remedio.



Ganándola da lo mismo con quien sea.


----------



## Cuqui (21 May 2022)

Floren, pon 100M por Bellingham, ese si es el crack para la proxima decada. La tortuga defendido por Mierdajal no nos pudo echar de la champions.


----------



## NRW_Observer (21 May 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Lloro de risa con este Mbappe enano



Tú sí que vas a llorar el sábado que viene.

El negro nos la suda, lo que nos pone es poder ganar la 14 en París. En casa del negro.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 May 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (21 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Lo bueno de la vida es que da muchas vueltas. Igual el fax de De Gea se queda en anécdota al lado de esto, y se reían mucho entonces.
> 
> Yo me esperaría al sábado, y lo digo por los antis, entre la 14 y que viniera el tortugo preferiríais lo segundo, y lo primero aún puede ocurrir y tener una summeriana entera para tiraros por la ventana.



El fax de De Gea, que mítico.

Y que suerte tuvimos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


>



Cuando piensas que Cristobal de Soria y Jota Jorge no pueden ser más idiotas, ocurre que no, que si pueden serlo. Quizás los personajes hace tiempo se comieron a las personas y son solo eso, dos personajes que se arrastran para comer.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿Entonces, para qué lo de la rueda de prensa el domingo? esa gente son desquiciados, imbéciles, trileros, timadores? de que coño van?



*A N T I M A D R I D I S T A S*

a ver si asi poniendooslo en grande pillais de que va esto

intentar joder al madrid : en lo economico , en lo deportivo , en el prestigio , ......

rueda de prensa para intentar recochinearse , regodearse , y...... por supuesto intentar desestabilizar al madrid para la final

negrapé se ha destapado como lo que siempre fue : un ANTIMADRIDISTA , ademas de mercenario por los millones y la fama , nada mas


----------



## feps (21 May 2022)

Lo más chocante es que no había cláusula penalizadora alguna. Floren sale muy tocado, porque han estado jugando con él tanto la tortuga como su entorno de alacranes, y les va a salir gratis.

Que sirva de lección para el futuro: si un jugador pone muchísimas pegas para fichar o renovar por el Real Madrid, descartarlo automáticamente.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> *A N T I M A D R I D I S T A S*
> 
> a ver si asi poniendooslo en grande pillais de que va esto
> 
> ...



DE negrapé no lo creo, simplemente ha usado el Madrid para cobrar una millonada, entiendo que los jugadores esten por la pasta, pero hay gente que no se viste por los pies, sin palabra, sin honor, miserias humanas, este individuo parece ser que es así, habrá que ver lo que dice el pollo, si tiene valor, lo mismo manda a la madre.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (21 May 2022)

Os lo dije. Desde el principio. Os lo dije.
Envejecer suele ser una puta mierda, pero una ventaja indudable de peinar canas en los cojones es que ves venir a los hijos de puta a leguas de distancia.
Y este chaval apestaba a hijo de puta.

Hala Madrid. A campeonar con Valverde, Modric, Camavinga, Rodrigo, Vini y Benzema.

Y otra cosa os digo. Vinicius se va a sacar el rabo en la final. Yo creo que hace un hat trick. Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## Paobas (21 May 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1065776
> Ver archivo adjunto 1065777
> Ver archivo adjunto 1065778
> 
> ...



Shur, por saberlo: A partir de cuándo las Copas de Europa valen, dejan de ser ánforas, tienen valor y bajo qué criterio? 
Es decir, las 6 primeras del Madrid no cuentan. La sexta la ganó en el 66. Siendo así, cuál es la primera que tiene valor? La del 70, la del 75, la del 83? Además, si es así, hay que quitarle al Benfica, Inter, Milán, etc unas cuantas porque tampoco valen, no?


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Lo más chocante es que no había cláusula penalizadora alguna. Floren sale muy tocado, porque han estado jugando con él tanta la tortuga como sus alacranes, y les va a salir gratis.



Tiene su parte positiva, dinero no gastado para poder invertirlo en otros jugadores, en esto del fútbol nunca se sabe, el último gran fichaje salió una mierda, como el de Panzard.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Os lo dije. Desde el principio. Os lo dije.
> Envejecer suele ser una puta mierda, pero una ventaja indudable de peinar canas en los cojones es que ves venir a los hijos de puta a leguas de distancia.
> Y este chaval apestaba a hijo de puta.
> 
> ...



Dios te oiga, me encantaría que la dupla vini-Benze hicieran un gran partido.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Shur, por saberlo: A partir de cuándo las Copas de Europa valen, dejan de ser ánforas, tienen valor y bajo qué criterio?
> Es decir, las 6 primeras del Madrid no cuentan. La sexta la ganó en el 66. Siendo así, cuál es la primera que tiene valor? La del 70, la del 75, la del 83? Además, si es así, hay que quitarle al Benfica, Inter, Milán, etc unas cuantas porque tampoco valen, no?



Todo el mundo sabe que el fútbol empezó en 1992.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> DE negrapé no lo creo, simplemente ha usado el Madrid para cobrar una millonada, entiendo que los jugadores esten por la pasta, pero hay gente que no se viste por los pies, sin palabra, sin honor, miserias humanas, este individuo parece ser que es así, habrá que ver lo que dice el pollo, si tiene valor, lo mismo manda a la madre.



negrapé es antimadridista , como el moramen de su familia y entorno

pero bueno si todavia no lo ves que le vamos a hacer


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Shur, por saberlo: A partir de cuándo las Copas de Europa valen, dejan de ser ánforas, tienen valor y bajo qué criterio?
> Es decir, las 6 primeras del Madrid no cuentan. La sexta la ganó en el 66. Siendo así, cuál es la primera que tiene valor? La del 70, la del 75, la del 83? Además, si es así, hay que quitarle al Benfica, Inter, Milán, etc unas cuantas porque tampoco valen, no?



No sé con quien habla porque lo tengo en ignorados, pero si le va con ese discurso no merece la pena. El Madrid esos años eliminó al BArcelona , y luego ganó la copa, el BArcelona como campeón de liga, a pesar de Franco.
El fallo que tuvo el Madrid , de Bernabeu fue no fichar a Eusebio, no lo quiso porque era negro.


----------



## joselerum (21 May 2022)

La pela es la pela, el jeque ha sacado la billetera y el mandril no llegaba a esas cifras ni por el forro


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> negrapé es antimadridista , como el moramen de su familia y entorno
> 
> pero bueno si todavia no lo ves que le vamos a hacer



No, no lo creo, esa gente es por la pasta, ha sido una jugada para sacarle un pastón al PSG, le tienen que pagar más que a Messi en el Cagalona.


----------



## fieraverde (21 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> *A N T I M A D R I D I S T A S*
> 
> a ver si asi poniendooslo en grande pillais de que va esto
> 
> ...


----------



## Ritalapollera (21 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El fax de De Gea, que mítico.
> 
> Y que suerte tuvimos.



Ya te digo jajajajajajajajaja

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (21 May 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Os lo dije. Desde el principio. Os lo dije.
> Envejecer suele ser una puta mierda, pero una ventaja indudable de peinar canas en los cojones es que ves venir a los hijos de puta a leguas de distancia.
> Y este chaval apestaba a hijo de puta.
> 
> ...



Cúmplase


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

No se puede fichar al más top ni al segundo más top...está jodido el asunto, no respecto a calidad que también si no a marketing, y el Madrid se ha mantenido sin pérdidas precisamente por eso.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> No, no lo creo, esa gente es por la pasta, ha sido una jugada para sacarle un pastón al PSG, le tienen que pagar más que a Messi en el Cagalona.



uno que aprecia al madrid no le hace esa jugada al madrid

eso solo se lo hace un mercenario y antimadridista , y mas cuando ya se la hizo antes a los 17 años mandando a tomar por culo al madrid

pero bueno... lo dicho y no te respondo mas : tu a lo tuyo que parece que aun tienes cariño por el negro rata diva endiosado


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (21 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Todo el mundo sabe que el fútbol empezó en 1992.




1992 Año 0
- a. C
- d. C


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Os recomiendo raw Justice de pamela Anderson, una película en que huye junto a un detective.
El detective sin venir a cuento en una huida la rocía y luego siguen huyendo durante toda la película.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> uno que aprecia al madrid no le hace esa jugada al madrid
> eso solo se lo hace un mercenario y antimadridista , y mas cuando ya se la hizo a los 17 años
> 
> pero bueno... lo dicho y no te respondo mas : tu a lo tuyo que parece que aun tienes cariño por el negro rata



<
No te enteras de nada macho, si no te dan la razón es lo que tu crees, joder, no me seas fanático. YO no puedo saber si es anti o no, lo que si me da la impresión por lo que ha pasado, que como persona es una MIERDA, en este mundo de tanta mentira, para mi las personas de palabra son lo más grande que hay, los principios, la ética y la moral. Las razones no la se, no se si aparte de la pasta es porque es anti, ya me la suda, como aficionado no quiero a este tipo de personas en el equipo y conociendo al Madrid no va a ficharlas, más con esta lección que ha aprendido.


----------



## xilebo (21 May 2022)

*Tic tac...*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)




----------



## Ultraboost (21 May 2022)

Y por este se perdió al vikingo Rubio


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

Ultraboost dijo:


> Y por este se perdió al vikingo Rubio



Espero que el Madrid aprenda la lección.


----------



## Ultraboost (21 May 2022)

De todas formas el Madrid está muy oscuro ya.. vale de músculos pero es necesario el cerebro y la técnica si no esto se convierte en NBA


----------



## 11kjuan (21 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Tic tac...*



Lo de la prensa en este país no tiene nombre. Y la afición del Real Madrid que Corea nombres de otros jugadores ya es para mear y no echar gota.

No se ha fichado a este hombre, no pasa nada, llegarán otros y mejores y sobretodo títulos.

El primero, la décimo cuarta.

Veremos si a Mbape le merece la pena en lo futbolístico quedarse en ese cementerio de peseteros.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Sin duda hablamos del ciudadano Keane de la acción, es el debut en el cine de acción de pamela Anderson y aprueba con un notable alto.


----------



## xilebo (21 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Espero que el Madrid aprenda la lección.



Dentro de 3 años esta libre  pero que na, el madrid esta por encima de cualquier jugador, que no quiere venir a un club donde puede ganar champions y balones de oro a borbotones, alla el, que siga jugando en la ligue 1 contra el metz, el se lo pierde  el madrid seguira ganando mas y mas....


----------



## Edge2 (21 May 2022)

Ya lo han dicho en el canal 24h, jajajajaajajajaa


----------



## Ultraboost (21 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ya lo han dicho en el canal 24h, jajajajaajajajaa



Solo les ha faltado vizca barsa


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Dentro de 3 años esta libre  pero que na, el madrid esta por encima de cualquier jugador, que no quiere venir a un club donde puede ganar champions y balones de oro a borbotones, alla el, que siga jugando en la ligue 1 contra el metz, el se lo pierde  el madrid seguira ganando mas y mas....



ESe tio no fichará por el Madrid, ya ha pasado, es historia. Floren no lo ficha ni cobrando 20 euros. POr encima del Madrid no estuvo ni Di Stefano, para mi lo más grande en la historia del Madrid, por encima de Cristiano, no ha estado ni Cristiano, ni Ramos ni estará nadie.


----------



## Edge2 (21 May 2022)

Ojo con el "efecto mbappe"...


----------



## golden graham (21 May 2022)

Hermano que verguenza


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Otra película destacable de la gran intérprete Pamela Anderson es esta:


----------



## Kiral (21 May 2022)

JAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

t
de bellinghan y james olvidaros que son extracomunitarios

el jugador es tchoua


----------



## golden graham (21 May 2022)

JOJOJOJOJOJO


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Aunque su mejor papel sin duda es este:


----------



## 11kjuan (21 May 2022)

Mis disculpas a @Obiwanchernobil que lo vaticinó y no solo no le creí sino que me reí de él.

A que te dedicas buen hombre, trabajas para algún diario deportivo ?
O las voces que oyes en tu interior proceden de fuerzas que escapan a nuestro entendimiento humano ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Mis disculpas a @Obiwanchernobil que lo vaticinó y no solo no le creí sino que me reí de él.




Aceptadas, mi fama de trol me precede, por eso cuando no troleo resulta extraño.

Por supuesto abriré un hilo para desvelar como me enteraba antes que los medios españoles de todo lo que sucedía.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (21 May 2022)

Que alguien en Twitter etiquete a José Félix Díaz el humos.


----------



## Th89 (21 May 2022)

Parece mentira que un argentino senil tenga más memoria que los españoles


----------



## Cuqui (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Aceptadas, mi fama de trol me precede, por eso cuando no troleo resulta extraño.
> 
> Por supuesto abriré un hilo para desvelar como me enteraba antes que los medios españoles de todo lo que sucedía.



Por la radio francesa.


----------



## Sanctis (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Aceptadas, mi fama de trol me precede, por eso cuando no troleo resulta extraño.
> 
> Por supuesto abriré un hilo para desvelar como me enteraba antes que los medios españoles de todo lo que sucedía.



Tu que coño vas a vaticinar. Lo vaticinarias en los últimos tiempos.

Tú te reías del Barça obsesivamente y de su situación mientras decías que Mbappe iba al Madrid.

No seas sinvergüenza.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

SE han reido de la prensa, la han usado para sacar pasta, bueno, se han reido de todos para ganar un pastón.


----------



## 11kjuan (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Aceptadas, mi fama de trol me precede, por eso cuando no troleo resulta extraño.
> 
> Por supuesto abriré un hilo para desvelar como me enteraba antes que los medios españoles de todo lo que sucedía.



Infórmenos, porque sin duda usted hoy, ha adquirido el respeto que se merece por mi parte.

A partir de hoy tiene la consideración de El Legendario @Obiwanchernobil.

Estaré pendiente cuando nos ilumine con su información y saberes.


----------



## feps (21 May 2022)

Merecen hoy apoyo incondicional. Son los nuestros.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

El capítulo de los vigilantes de la playa en que absolutamente todos los actores van duchándose uno detrás de otro durante 45 minutos fue uno de los más celebrados.

El amor de Cody por Pam siempre corrió peligro por los celos de CJ


----------



## Cuqui (21 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Parece mentira que un argentino senil tenga más memoria que los españoles



No olvidemos que es en Francia donde inventaron "el frances" que lleva sometiendo a todo ser humano desde la pubertad. Hay males contra los que la lucha esta perdida.


----------



## xilebo (21 May 2022)

*Ni Haaland ni Mbappé, ¿de quién hablarán ahora?*


----------



## DRIDMA (21 May 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Infórmenos, porque sin duda usted hoy, ha adquirido el respeto que se merece por mi parte.
> 
> A partir de hoy tiene la consideración de El Legendario @Obiwanchernobil.
> 
> Estaré pendiente cuando nos ilumine con su información y saberes.




En realidad los números de la renovación los dije ayer a las 8 de la mañana, parece que Eurosport nos len pues cuatro horas más tarde lo publicaron.

Que florentino comento anoche a los jugadores que no venía nos lo debió leer sport.

Que hoy a la hora de de la comida se levantaba el veto para publicar la noticia lo dije ayer por la noche.

Lo de Zidane lo dije ayer por la.mañana también.


Lo de la cláusula de 130 ayer.

El contrato se firmó el miércoles y la cláusula de 130 se pagó el jueves.


No hay más historia.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

y todavia hay madridistas ciegos que no ven que negrapé ademas de un mercenario por la millonada es un antimadridista lo mismo que su familia y entorno

son los mismos madridistas ciegos que todavia siguen diciendo esperanzados que adeldhazard va a demostrar su valia en el madrid 
y que lewandowski es un madridista como una catedral tambien ilusionado desde niño por venir al madrid


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Se empieza a comentar en foros de periodistas el tema de la indemnización de los 130 millones.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Mis disculpas a @Obiwanchernobil que lo vaticinó y no solo no le creí sino que me reí de él.
> 
> A que te dedicas buen hombre, trabajas para algún diario deportivo ?
> O las voces que oyes en tu interior proceden de fuerzas que escapan a nuestro entendimiento humano ?



pero si el troll barato del VARsa ese sin gracia dijo las 2 cosas!!!
dijo que se quedaba en el psg
luego dijo que al final ya fichaba por el madrid
y hace unas horas ha vuelto a cambiar y ha dicho de nuevo que se quedaba en el psg

y ahora recomienda peliculas


----------



## Gorrión (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En realidad los números de la renovación los dije ayer a las 8 de la mañana, parece que Eurosport nos len pues cuatro horas más tarde lo publicaron.
> 
> Que florentino comento anoche a los jugadores que no venía nos lo debió leer sport.
> 
> ...



¿Lo de los 130 millones se hará público?


----------



## Vikingo2016 (21 May 2022)

Exclusiva mundial de José Pedrerol






__





Cargando…






media1.tenor.co






@Obiwanchernobil


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿Lo de los 130 millones se hará público?



No se puede hacer público pero evidentemente se va a saber, el Madrid no puede salir tan debilitado de esto.

A mi personalmente me llama la atención que solo fueran 130 millones, algo que podía asumir el PSG perfectamente.

El Madrid no quería hacer público nada antes de la firma de la explotación del Bernabéu.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (21 May 2022)

Perioputas patrios, cubriéndose de gloria.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Paobas (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En realidad los números de la renovación los dije ayer a las 8 de la mañana, parece que Eurosport nos len pues cuatro horas más tarde lo publicaron.
> 
> Que florentino comento anoche a los jugadores que no venía nos lo debió leer sport.
> 
> ...



Qué cláusula de 130 kilos, forero?


----------



## golden graham (21 May 2022)

En francia llevan 1 mes diciendo que renueva pero en paletolandia nada


----------



## feps (21 May 2022)

Los 130 millones de euros de indemnización al Madrid, me temo que sea una trola para defender a Florentino. No me fío de esa información. No me creo que los moros vayan a soltar ese pastizal al Madrid. Huele a milonga de las gordas.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1065852
> 
> 
> y todavia hay madridistas ciegos que no ven que negrapé ademas de un mercenario por la millonada es un antimadridista lo mismo que su familia y entorno
> ...



Hazard ahora mismo no está para nada, cuando sale es irrelevante, sale en puesto de Vini y no sabes el resultado, te imaginas que si sale es po rque se va ganando 4-0, es mi forma de ver a este muchacho, ni Prosinecki salió tan mal.


----------



## xilebo (21 May 2022)

*Mba... Qué?*


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Yo lo de los 130 millones de euros de indemnización al Madrid, me temo que sea una trola para defender a Florentino. No me fío de esa información. No me creo que los moros vayan a soltar ese pastizal al Madrid.



Jajaja, pastizal, 130 millones para esa gente es una puta mierda hombre, no ves que han montado un mundial en inviero, la de pasta en sobornas que se han gastado y lo que palman con el PSG todos los años, será por dinero.


----------



## artemis (21 May 2022)

Jajajajajaja la igual que el 22 de diciembre la frase que repiten los bobos resignados es que la salud es lo que importa hoy los vikingos enculados y humillados por el negro dicen que el Madrid es más importante


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Jajajajajaja la igual que el 22 de diciembre la frase que repiten los bobos resignados es que la salud es lo que importa hoy los vikingos enculados y humillados por el negro dicen que el Madrid es más importante



Calma, que ya jugareis en los próximos 40 años otra final.


----------



## Edge2 (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se empieza a comentar en foros de periodistas el tema de la indemnización de los 130 millones.



Y el zidanne va al psg entonces?


----------



## feps (21 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Jajaja, pastizal, 130 millones para esa gente es una puta mierda hombre, no ves que han montado un mundial en inviero, la de pasta en sobornas que se han gastado y lo que palman con el PSG todos los años, será por dinero.



Ya, pero sigo sin creérmelo. Aquí la inmensa mayoría de la prensa son felatrices de Florentino y hablan al dictado del ser superior.


----------



## Bimbo (21 May 2022)

Ojo en francia ya hablan de que el psg esta detras de uno del madrid


----------



## artemis (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se empieza a comentar en foros de periodistas el tema de la indemnización de los 130 millones.



Es una pataleta para que la vikingada no este escocida, nadie hoy en día firma eso, en concepto de que además?


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ya, pero sigo sin creérmelo. Aquí la inmensa mayoría de la prensa son felatrices de Florentino y hablan al dictado del ser superior.



Yo no se si es verdad o no, porque con esos trileros no se sabe, ahora Floren tendrá otra forma de negociar, no es lo habitual encontrate a estos personajes, los jugadores está claro que va por pasta, pero suelen tener un mínimo de palabra cuando se comprometen en su mayoría, ya que en general es cuestión de ganar un poco más o menos, y son gente que decide a que eequipo quiere ir, como pasó con Antonio y con Alaba, tenían varios equipos que le pagaban una pasta, pueden elegir, se compromenten con uno y listo, sin historietas. Esto que ha hecho esta peña, es un aviso a navegantes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Le parisien confirma lo que os dije ayer "Zidane es nuevo entrenador del psg".


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Hazard ahora mismo no está para nada, cuando sale es irrelevante, sale en puesto de Vini y no sabes el resultado, te imaginas que si sale es po rque se va ganando 4-0, es mi forma de ver a este muchacho, ni Prosinecki salió tan mal.




eres de los madridistas que he definido
y tu mismo lo confirmas , dices : "Hazard *ahora mismo* no está para nada"

venga sigue esperanzado con que adelghazard es un madridista de primera y esta a puntito de explotar como crack mundial en el madrid

ya os dije que adelghazard es un ANTIMADRIDISTA que vino de retiro al madrid a chupar del bote millonario
pero vosotros seguis ciegos
como con lewandowski (que su intencion, si pudiera, es la misma que adelghazard) y ahora el caso negrapé

sois mas fanaticos necios y ciegos que los del pateti con el cholo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Y el zidanne va al psg entonces?



Si, lo dije ayer, están marcando los tiempos para ir soltando lo todo poco a poco, ayer @filets pensaba que yo troleaba con lo de Zidane.

Mbappe, Zidane y touchamendi.


----------



## xilebo (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Le parisien confirma lo que os dije ayer "Zidane es nuevo entrenador del psg".



Quienes son tus fuentes ?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Qué cláusula de 130 kilos, forero?




no hay ninguna indemnización

el culerdo obi se lo está inventando


----------



## ccc (21 May 2022)

A ver, sed sinceros, querias a un chaval, con las siguientes premisas:

1) Queria cobrar 30 netos + 120M de bonificacion + 100% de los derechos de imagen.
2) Que ha tenido problemas con su seleccion porque quiere controlar su imagen.
3) Que venia como estrella total y este desde luego, no venia para correr como hacen todos nuestros actuales jugadores, sino para que corran para el.


Para mi este tio era un gran fichaje, al igual que Haaland, pero podria reventar el vestuario actual: Vini va a cobrar 10M y si sigue con este crecimiento o simplemente lo mantiene, puede en corto plazo decir que quiere todavia mas: su mercado es brasil, el tio se deja los huevos en el campo (este se los deja, a diferencia de Mbappe) y quizas no define como otros, pero genera de la nada como nadie en este mundo.

Esperemos que el madrid gane la champions (porque los titulos estan antes que nada y mas la champions) y que hagan un par de ajustes:

1) Un buen defensa central que pueda incluso irse al lateral derecho (Rüdiger, "hecho")
2) Un reemplazo para Marcelo y que de descanso a Mendy (el chaval del rayo, "hecho")
3) Aunque os parezca mentira yo no ficharia a ninguno en la media: Daria muchos mas minutos a Camavinga, a Valverde y a ALABA en esa posicion. Yo no pagaria 70M por un frances, que no ha demostrado nada de nada y mas teniendo a Camavinga, al que no le hemos dado minutos y que ha demostrado que se merece muchos mas.
4) Yo traeria de vuelta a uno o dos de nuestros cedidos: Reynier, Kubo o Brahin.
5) Nos tenemos que quitar a uno de nuestros delanteros: Jovic o Mariano.

Isco, Bale, Marcelo --> OUT . (fijo)
Asencio, Ceballos --> OUT (y sacar algo)
Mariano o Jovic --> OUT (uno de los 2 fuera)

Mi equipo y prestad atencion:

----------------------------- -----------------------Courtois / Ospina ---------------------------
- Carvajal/Vazquez/Rüdiger ----- Militao/Rüdiger ---------- Alaba/Miltao/Nacho ------------ Mendy / Fran Garcia /Alaba
-------------------------- Valverde / Modric / Camavinga / Casemiro / Kroos /Alaba----------------------------------------
-- Rodrygo/Kubo/Brahin --------------------- Benzema / Mariano o Jovic --------------------------- Vini / Haazard / Rodrygo

El equipo esta ahi, solo necesitamos que Ancelotti le de minutos a los jovenes. Resultados:

- Ganamos pasta y amortizamos el estadio lo antes posible (mientras el BCN se arruina).
- Deberiamos ganar la liga, pero no aspiramos a la champions (como este anyo, aunque con la potra que tiene ancelotti, vete a tu saber si llegamos a oler incluso a SF).
- Proyectamos a Camavinga y a Valverde: En caso de que no funcionen (que no lo creo), el anyo que viene actuamos en consecuencia.
- Seguimos apostando por Rodrygo, por Vini y le intentamos dar chances a Kubo o Brahin o Reynier (a uno de ellos).

Lo he dicho siempre, el madrid tiene que apostar por los jovenes que tenemos, joder, no me jodais que no habeis disfrutado este anyo de Militao, de Valverde, de Rodrygo, de Vini y de Camavinga.


----------



## Raul83 (21 May 2022)

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡MUÉRETE HIJO DE PUTA!!!!!!!!!OJALÁ TE COJAN LOS ULTRAS DEL MADRID Y TE HAGAN COSITAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Le parisien confirma lo que os dije ayer "Zidane es nuevo entrenador del psg".




si eso es asi me voy a reir con el alineador y sus "exitos"


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Quienes son tus fuentes ?




Canaletas


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> eres de los madridistas que he definido
> y tu mismo lo confirmas , dices : "Hazard *ahora mismo* no está para nada"
> 
> venga sigue esperanzado con que adelghazard es un madridista de primera y esta a puntito de explotar como crack mundial en el madrid
> ...



MIra muchacho,eres cortito porque quieres que te den la razón, así de claro, das un dicurso y te digan lo que te digan no escuchas. HAzard claro que ahora mismo no está para nada, y en dos años seguirá sin ser jugador para el Madrid, con la edad que tiene, con la lesión, con su mentalidad es un Marcelo, pero que no ha dado nada al club macho, es que interpretas todo para darte la razón a ti mismo, pues nada hombre, escribe solo para ti. Ahora me vas a descubrir fichajes de mierda para el Madrid, joder, que aún me acuerdo del año que trajo Mendoza a Spasic hombre, por Dios, con la de cagadas que he visto en fichajes en este equipo o Prosinecki, Gravesen y tantos jugadores que no servían para nada, que no eran jugadores para el Madrid.


----------



## Raul83 (21 May 2022)

¡A VER FICHADO A HAALAND, SUBNORMAL DE FLORENTINO""
Un puto negro de la france te ha y nos ha bukakeado en la puta cara!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Si fuera Floren, dimitía por honor y verguenza.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> ¡A VER FICHADO A HAALAND, SUBNORMAL DE FLORENTINO""
> Un puto negro de la france te ha y nos ha bukakeado en la puta cara!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Si fuera Floren, dimitía por honor y verguenza.



Claro y de presidente un Laporta de la vida, joder, que no se acaba el mundo, he visto a Mcmanaman mete un gol en la final de champions


----------



## xilebo (21 May 2022)

*Qué esperar cuando estás esperando*


----------



## Sanctis (21 May 2022)

Zidane, ese gran madridista fiel.

Jojojojojo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

El problema es que ya no hay jugadores a la altura de los que se van, Benzema, Modric , bale, CR7, Marcelo...algún día seremos conscientes de cómo Madrid y Barcelona dominaron el fútbol mundial durante 15 años.


----------



## Policía Pérez (21 May 2022)

Cuando salio la noticia de que Haaland se iba al City estaba hundido, el autista noruego era el crack final para el Madrid, pero con Mbappe la verdad que me la pela un poco. Es un grandisimo jugador pero es un extremo zurdo y ahi tienes a Vini y a Rodrigo para los proximos 10 años facil. Encima a un precio exagerado

Ojala se alineen los astros y el Madrid vaya a por KANE. Como nos os lo dice el Chiringuito no sabeis lo bueno que es este tio. Da pases de gol a lo Modric y mete goles de area como Lewandowski. En un equipo puntero como el Madrid puede ser balon de oro, y es ahora el momento de ficharle


----------



## juantxxxo (21 May 2022)

Se acabó el culebrón ya???????? Me quedo con esto que ha dicho otro forero en otro hilo:



Dolce dijo:


> *Neymar 2.0, será un personaje más del mundillo del balompié podrido de millones pero del que nadie se acordará jamás.*



Se acabaron las portaditas, tertulias y demás idas y venidas, esperando que no se le vuelva a relacionar con el Madrid nunca. Ahora a por las 2 Copas de Europa, en basket y fútbol.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Florentino va a empezar a filtrar información del acuerdo y las negociaciones.


----------



## feps (21 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Claro y de presidente un Laporta de la vida, joder, que no se acaba el mundo, he visto a Mcmanaman mete un gol en la final de champions



El único partido que jugó realmente defendiendo la camiseta del Madrid.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> A ver, sed sinceros, querias a un chaval, con las siguientes premisas:
> 
> 1) Queria cobrar 30 netos + 120M de bonificacion + 100% de los derechos de imagen.
> 2) Que ha tenido problemas con su seleccion porque quiere controlar su imagen.
> ...




yo con esas premisas NO queria a ese tio
no me gustaba ya asi con esos datos

yo si lo queria en el madrid cuando hace meses nos vendieron que era un madridista desde niño , que soñaba con jugar en el madrid , que estaba dispuesto a renunciar a millones por jugar en el madrid , .....
y que el dinero que el madrid tendria que soltar para ficharlo seria asumible
con esas premisas yo era el primero en estar a favor

pero.... en estos meses se ha ido destapando todo lo contrario : que el negrapé es un mercenario por la millonada , todo lo demas le da igual incluido el madrid, 
y que su segundo objetivo despues de la millonada es ser el centro del club , con el presidente y vestuario arrodillados ante el 

cuando supe eso ya NO queria que viniera , porque eso es una bomba de destruccion masiva para el club 
y encima una bomba por la que el madrid tenia que pagar una millonada

o sea yo hoy al saber la decision final me he sentido contento y aun mas : ALIVIADO Y TRANQUILO


----------



## feps (21 May 2022)

Tchouaméni, ahora sí, tiene todas las papeletas para fichar por el Madrid, si no se pone tonto, claro. 

Os dejo, que ojalá haya milagro y el Madrid de Laso pueda ganar.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> yo con esas premisas NO queria a ese tio
> no me gustaba ya asi con esos datos
> 
> yo si lo queria en el madrid cuando hace meses nos vendieron que era un madridista desde niño , que soñaba con jugar en el madrid , que estaba dispuesto a renunciar a millones por jugar en el madrid , .....
> ...



Yo prefiero a profesionales que lo den todo mientras jueguen aquí, como pasa en Baloncesto, ver a Porier darse ostias por el TAu contra el Madrid y ahora dar ostias por el Madrid porque le pagan, ser un buen profesional y que vaya con la cara por delante.


----------



## Woden (21 May 2022)

No hay ningún ario de calidad que solo podemos fichar moronegros franceses o brasucas? Hasta la polla de tanto marrónido ya.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> yo con esas premisas NO queria a ese tio
> no me gustaba ya asi con esos datos
> 
> yo si lo queria en el madrid cuando hace meses nos vendieron que era un madridista desde niño , que soñaba con jugar en el madrid , que estaba dispuesto a renunciar a millones por jugar en el madrid , .....
> ...



HOmbre, si es un tipo de esos que te puede romper un vestuario , mejor que no, por muy bueno que sea, al final hacen más mal que bien.


----------



## golden graham (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Florentino va a empezar a filtrar información del acuerdo y las negociaciones.



Que se tape que igual le caen unos años sin shempions


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

benzemá y rodrygo han subido fotos del escudo del madrid

estos si son madridistas. Estos si son de los nuestros


----------



## Sanctis (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Florentino va a empezar a filtrar información del acuerdo y las negociaciones.



Oh, sí, cuanto daño hará para acabar diciendo que lleva años haciéndose pajas mentales.

Este ridículo no es mayor que el de De Gea y las 00.01 horas de la noche, o los seis mil años que os tirasteis diciendo que ibais a fichar a Neymar.

Es siempre lo mismo.

Los pájaros cazados se dan por cazados cuando están en vuestra bolsa ya sin respirar. Mientras anden volando ni hay que hablar de cazarlos, y eso lo entienden todos los clubes menos el señor Pérez.


----------



## xilebo (21 May 2022)

*Rotunda reacción de Benzema a la decisión de Mbappé*

El crack del Real Madrid colgó en su story esta simbólica imagen que parece señalar claramente que lo primero es el escudo del Real Madrid.


----------



## juantxxxo (21 May 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Este ridículo no es mayor que el de De Gea y las 00.01 horas de la noche, o los seis mil años que os tirasteis diciendo que ibais a fichar a Neymar.



Pues creo que con esos dos "ridículos" no nos fue nada mal. Por mí este jugador ya es agua pasada para siempre. Mucho mejor para el equipo para la final de parís y confiando que Laso dé el pelotazo también.

HALA MADRID!


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Oh, sí, cuanto daño hará para acabar diciendo que lleva años haciéndose pajas mentales.
> 
> Este ridículo no es mayor que el de De Gea y las 00.01 horas de la noche, o los seis mil años que os tirasteis diciendo que ibais a fichar a Neymar.
> 
> ...




a ver, comemierda


que has estado mucho tiempo sin entrar en el hilo del campeón de liga y del finalista de champions

te crees que nos importa una mierda que el negro no venga??


----------



## Paobas (21 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> A ver, sed sinceros, querias a un chaval, con las siguientes premisas:
> 
> 1) Queria cobrar 30 netos + 120M de bonificacion + 100% de los derechos de imagen.
> 2) Que ha tenido problemas con su seleccion porque quiere controlar su imagen.
> ...



Deja de decir estupideces.Hazte ese favor.


----------



## Th89 (21 May 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Cuando salio la noticia de que Haaland se iba al City estaba hundido, el autista noruego era el crack final para el Madrid, pero con Mbappe la verdad que me la pela un poco. Es un grandisimo jugador pero es un extremo zurdo y ahi tienes a Vini y a Rodrigo para los proximos 10 años facil. Encima a un precio exagerado
> 
> Ojala se alineen los astros y el Madrid vaya a por KANE. Como nos os lo dice el Chiringuito no sabeis lo bueno que es este tio. Da pases de gol a lo Modric y mete goles de area como Lewandowski. En un equipo puntero como el Madrid puede ser balon de oro, y es ahora el momento de ficharle



Los ingleses fuera de sus Islas... antes me traigo al polaco.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> MIra muchacho,eres cortito porque quieres que te den la razón, así de claro, das un dicurso y te digan lo que te digan no escuchas. HAzard claro que ahora mismo no está para nada, y en dos años seguirá sin ser jugador para el Madrid, con la edad que tiene, con la lesión, con su mentalidad es un Marcelo, pero que no ha dado nada al club macho, es que interpretas todo para darte la razón a ti mismo, pues nada hombre, escribe solo para ti. Ahora me vas a descubrir fichajes de mierda para el Madrid, joder, que aún me acuerdo del año que trajo Mendoza a Spasic hombre, por Dios, con la de cagadas que he visto en fichajes en este equipo o Prosinecki, Gravesen y tantos jugadores que no servían para nada, que no eran jugadores para el Madrid.



te jode y te enfadas : logico

*tu has dicho:* "Hazard *ahora mismo* no está para nada" 

no tio, no: ni ahora mismo, ni* NUNCA!!! --> nunca lo estuvo <--*

a ver si os enterais , a ver si TE ENTERAS : 

que adelghazard vino con toda su intencion de retiro al madrid para vivir de vago y jeta chupando del bote millonario!!!
y esto no lo quereis reconocer madridistas como tu , porque esto seria reconocer lo que digo : que adelghazard es un ANTIMADRIDISTA (cosa que ya se vio por cierto antes de que lo fichara el madrid , y que no entiendo como el club no se dio cuenta)
y cosa que a vosotros os jode reconocer

venga, sigue diciendo que adelghazard, lewandoswki, y negrapé son madridistas y su sueño desde niño siempre fue jugar en el madrid
claro que si hombre, si venga : asi te quedas tranquilo


----------



## Raul83 (21 May 2022)

El Sport dice que Benzemá no ha aceptado la renovación (termina en 2023) de un año. En la 2023-24, con Latasa del Castilla o un Mariano o Jovic por 80 M€ (porque ahora si ficha el madrid van a inflarle los precios, no debe de fichar este verano el Madrid nada inflado por fichar).

Y el tonto de Tomás Roncero, ahora indignado, muy bién, pero él era el TONTO que decía no a Haaland, que no había sitio.
Y como es tan TONTO el Florentino de no fichar a Haaland sin tener fichado a Mbappé. Ridículo histórico suyo. Yo dimitía. Un puto negro de la france nos ha bukkakeado la cara. Ojalá muera en un accidente de tráfico la puta torruga mercenaria, que luego dice que quiere ser modelo de salud para los niños...si eres la puta de Quatar, un vil mercenario que merecen que te cuelgen la cabeza en una estaca del Nuevo Bernabéu!

Que Mbappé no venga no es culpa de Florentino, que tampoco venga Haaland SÍ.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> te jode y te enfadas : logico
> 
> *tu has dicho:* "Hazard *ahora mismo* no está para nada"
> 
> ...



MIra tio, eRES IMBÉCIL, así de claro, si te digo hola me dices que te he dado la hora, pues nada, habla contigo mismo. Todo los jetas, los malos profesioanles son antimadridistas, claro que si, pues nada , para ti la perra gorda, tu eres muylisto y lo demás no, a tomar por culo, es que contigo no hay manera, dices cosas que no he dicho, he sido tonto intento escribir contigo, , con Dios.


----------



## ccc (21 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> yo con esas premisas NO queria a ese tio
> no me gustaba ya asi con esos datos
> 
> yo si lo queria en el madrid cuando hace meses nos vendieron que era un madridista desde niño , que soñaba con jugar en el madrid , que estaba dispuesto a renunciar a millones por jugar en el madrid , .....
> ...



A ver, si el madrid hubiera caido en champions contra el PSG, podria haberlo entendido, pues hubiera podido significar que a Corto plazo, el PSG tiene un proyecto deportivo mejor que el del madrid; ahora esa excusa no existe, se trata de simplemente dinero, mucho dinero y mucho mas, de lo que le han ofrecido en el madrid.

Para mi es todo correcto, lo unico que espero, es que el madrid no haga locuras, como pagar por Tcouameni >60M. 

El madrid esta bien, gana la liga, no ha hecho el ridiculo en champions, tiene jovenes prometedores y este anyo se deshace de ex-jugadores.

Lo dicho, dar oportunidades a nuestro jovenes y ceder a otros para que tengan oportunidades (p.ej. Miguel Gutierrez).

Y sobretodo, fichar a jugadores que se pongan a tiro a precios interesantes (p.ej. anyo pasado Camavinga 35M, alaba y rüdiger gratis,....)


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> El Sport dice que Benzemá no ha aceptado la renovación (termina en 2023) de un año. En la 2023-24, con Latasa del Castilla o un Mariano o Jovic por 80 M€ (porque ahora si ficha el madrid van a inflarle los precios, no debe de fichar este verano el Madrid nada inflado por fichar).
> 
> Y el tonto de Tomás Roncero, ahora indignado, muy bién, pero él era el TONTO que decía no a Haaland, que no había sitio.
> Y como es tan TONTO el Florentino de no fichar a Haaland sin tener fichado a Mbappé. Ridículo histórico suyo. Yo dimitía. Un puto negro de la france nos ha bukkakeado la cara. Ojalá muera en un accidente de tráfico la puta torruga mercenaria, que luego dice que quiere ser modelo de salud para los niños...si eres la puta de Quatar, un vil mercenario que merecen que te cuelgen la cabeza en una estaca del Nuevo Bernabéu!
> ...




el año que viene benzemá tendrá ya 35 tacos



si, flo con haland la ha cagado


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

La carrera cinematográfica de pamela Anderson no fue tan corta como muchos piensan.

Es cierto que tal vez perdió algún Óscar de forma inmerecida también, pero en líneas generales era una de las grandes de su tiempo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> El Sport dice que Benzemá no ha aceptado la renovación (termina en 2023) de un año. En la 2023-24, con Latasa del Castilla o un Mariano o Jovic por 80 M€ (porque ahora si ficha el madrid van a inflarle los precios, no debe de fichar este verano el Madrid nada inflado por fichar).
> 
> Y el tonto de Tomás Roncero, ahora indignado, muy bién, pero él era el TONTO que decía no a Haaland, que no había sitio.
> Y como es tan TONTO el Florentino de no fichar a Haaland sin tener fichado a Mbappé. Ridículo histórico suyo. Yo dimitía. Un puto negro de la france nos ha bukkakeado la cara. Ojalá muera en un accidente de tráfico la puta torruga mercenaria, que luego dice que quiere ser modelo de salud para los niños...si eres la puta de Quatar, un vil mercenario que merecen que te cuelgen la cabeza en una estaca del Nuevo Bernabéu!
> ...



Roncero es imbécil, es de los periodistas que para mi le hacen más daño al Real Madrid, un foro bufandero que le pagan por hablar del Madrid, siempre en plan descerebrado.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> el año que viene benzemá tendrá ya 35 tacos
> 
> 
> 
> si, flo con haland la ha cagado



Lo han fiado todo a uno y este se ha reido de ellos, eso ha pasado, ahora se ha quedado con cara tonto.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La carrera cinematográfica de pamela Anderson no fue tan corta como muchos piensan.
> 
> Es cierto que tal vez perdió algún Óscar de forma inmerecida también, pero en líneas generales era una de las grandes de su tiempo.



Si, muy grande, más que sus tetas, era una mezcla de katherine hepburn y Silvester Stallone.


----------



## ccc (21 May 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> El Sport dice que Benzemá no ha aceptado la renovación (termina en 2023) de un año. En la 2023-24, con Latasa del Castilla o un Mariano o Jovic por 80 M€ (porque ahora si ficha el madrid van a inflarle los precios, no debe de fichar este verano el Madrid nada inflado por fichar).
> 
> Y el tonto de Tomás Roncero, ahora indignado, muy bién, pero él era el TONTO que decía no a Haaland, que no había sitio.
> Y como es tan TONTO el Florentino de no fichar a Haaland sin tener fichado a Mbappé. Ridículo histórico suyo. Yo dimitía. Un puto negro de la france nos ha bukkakeado la cara. Ojalá muera en un accidente de tráfico la puta torruga mercenaria, que luego dice que quiere ser modelo de salud para los niños...si eres la puta de Quatar, un vil mercenario que merecen que te cuelgen la cabeza en una estaca del Nuevo Bernabéu!
> ...



Por mi, Benzema se puede largar en 2023: No hay problema. Si se cree alguien que este anyo ha sido lo normal y no la excepcion, es que no tiene ni puta idea de futbol.

Es mas, por mi, que se largue al PSG con Mbappe y con ZZ, eso si, previo pago de >35M.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Pamela se ha enfrentado a tiburones en varios capítulos de la serie, aunque en uno de ellos tuvo que afrontar la perdida de su gran amigo Cody:


----------



## Policía Pérez (21 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Los ingleses fuera de sus Islas... antes me traigo al polaco.



Lewandowski es un crack pero es un 9 fijo y no mezclaria con Benzema. Kane, ademas de jugar de 9, lo puedes poner de mediapunta o de enganche y entra bien en nuestro equipo. Ademas es mas joven, tiene 28, edad perfecta para ir a por el balon de oro


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Por mi, Benzema se puede largar en 2023: No hay problema. Si se cree alguien que este anyo ha sido lo normal y no la excepcion, es que no tiene ni puta idea de futbol.
> 
> Es mas, por mi, que se largue al PSG con Mbappe y con ZZ, eso si, previo pago de >35M.




bueno....si viene lewandowski no lo vería mal


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> bueno....si viene lewandowski no lo vería mal



Otro abuelo para qué? quitas a Benzema el próximo año para poner a Lewandoski, en tema delanteros ahora mismo están fuera de juego, solo jovenes y que refuercen el centro del campo, a ver que les dice Carleto.


----------



## juantxxxo (21 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Para mi es todo correcto, lo unico que espero, es que el madrid no haga locuras, como pagar por Tcouameni >60M.



No lo he visto jugar, así que poco puedo opinar. Otro forero ha comentado que tal vez Camavinga en futuro pueda desempeñar ese rol y no parece mala opción. 

Pensando en el noruego, tal vez tendrían que haberle dejado medio atado por si fallaba esta operación. Lo importante es que ya se ha acabado el run-run de los cojones y que el equipo se concentre a full para la final. No somos favoritos y eso me gusta, me pone. Que ganen todas las apuestas el Liverpool, el partido ya será otra cosa.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> MIra tio, eRES IMBÉCIL, así de claro, si te digo hola me dices que te he dado la hora, pues nada, habla contigo mismo. Todo los jetas, los malos profesioanles son antimadridistas, claro que si, pues nada , para ti la perra gorda, tu eres muylisto y lo demás no, a tomar por culo, es que contigo no hay manera, dices cosas que no he dicho, he sido tonto intento escribir contigo, , con Dios.



disculpa el IMBECIL eres tu.

adelghazard *ANTES de ser fichado* estuvo toreando y vacilando al madrid : diciendo que si el madrid queria algo con el , que el madrid se moviera , que el no tenia por que moverse,

y ya fichado, el señor adelghazard el primer dia vino con BARRIGA al madrid

y ya jugando en el madrid , ANTES de que lo lesionaran , su juego era ya una MIERDA : amago de carrerita , pararse , y pase atras : nunca hizo nada mas, mientras que en el chelsea era todo lo contrario : un juego explosivo y de gol.


pero para ti todos estos hechos, uno tras otro, son solo de un "mal profesional" , 
segun tu no tiene nada que ver con que el tio sea un antimadridista de libro.

venga un aplauso que te lo has ganado 


por cierto: me dices que digo cosas que no has dicho?? pero si te he puesto tu frase textual!!!


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> A ver, si el madrid hubiera caido en champions contra el PSG, podria haberlo entendido, pues hubiera podido significar que a Corto plazo, el PSG tiene un proyecto deportivo mejor que el del madrid; ahora esa excusa no existe, se trata de simplemente dinero, mucho dinero y mucho mas, de lo que le han ofrecido en el madrid.
> 
> *Para mi es todo correcto, lo unico que espero, es que el madrid no haga locuras, como pagar por Tcouameni >60M.*
> 
> ...



choua es lo que cuesta. Va a ser el mejor centrocampista del mundo los próximos 10 años


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> disculpa el IMBECIL eres tu.
> 
> adelghazard *ANTES de ser fichado* estuvo toreando y vacilando al madrid : diciendo que si el madrid queria algo con el , que el madrid se moviera , que el no tenia por que moverse,
> 
> ...



Eres imbécil y te lo explico, sigues poniendo cosas que no he dicho. ¿NO me digas que Hazard vino gordo, pasado de peso, que no se cuido nada? lo cual es imperdonable para un profesional. ES un jugador que para mi no deberían haber fichado, nunca le vi nada, más con la edad que llegaba, no veia que marcaría diferencias, pero todo tu lo ves como o eres del madrid o eres anti, por eso te digo que eres imbécil, porque esto es un negocio. Los fútbolistas no son de un equipo cuando era pequeñito y esas milongadas, que no enteras con lo listo que pareces. ES deporte PROFESIONAL, JODER, QUE di Stefano fué jugador del BArcelona y le daba igual jugar en un equipo o en otro, jugó en el Madrid porque el BArcelona no quiso pagar más de doscientos mil dolares de la época. 
Entonces Bale, antes era madridista y luego no, cuando jugaba bien lo era, cuando no quiere jugar, es anti, claro que si campeón, igual que isco, es un buen profesional, pero antes era madridista y luego ya no, gran teoría.
En mi pueblo a eso le llaman vividores, listillos, etc, pero tu lo resumes en anti o no anti, joder, pareces Roncero.
Mi último mensaje, tu sigue con tu forofismo que tienes todo el derecho del mundo.


----------



## juantxxxo (21 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> choua es lo que cuesta. Va a ser el mejor centrocampista del mundo los próximos 10 años



Me recomiendas algún vídeo con sus mejores momentos????? es para ver cómo se desenvuelve porque no me pienso tragar partidos enteros del Mónaco.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> choua es lo que cuesta. Va a ser el mejor centrocampista del mundo los próximos 10 años



PUes si entra en puja el ¨PSG y viendo el precedente, ahora mucho cuidado con los supuestos fichajes, como para fiarse del personal. Otra subasta donde el Madrid no puede entrar contra los clubs estado, esos que los que estaban en contra de la superliga decían que eran los equipos que velan por el fútbol y los aficionados.


----------



## ccc (21 May 2022)

Parece ser que la renovacion es de 3 anyos: Espero, eso si, que el madrid no vuelva a intentarlo, pues el chaval se ha reido (o ha utilizado) del madrid ya 2 veces. 

Pero lo repito, la labor de Florentino es impecable en los 2 temas. Mirad donde han acabado los 2 chicos: City o PSG. Ambos, son clubes estado; el problema, las cifras que se publicaran seran 45M limpios, 125 de prima de renovacion, 100% de derechos de imagen,...,pero lo que nunca se sabra es el dinero que se llevaran por detras por parte de los estados y las comisiones a agentes/familia.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Me recomiendas algún vídeo con sus mejores momentos????? es para ver cómo se desenvuelve porque no me pienso tragar partidos enteros del Mónaco.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Me recomiendas algún vídeo con sus mejores momentos????? es para ver cómo se desenvuelve porque no me pienso tragar partidos enteros del Mónaco.



Buscalo en youtube, encuentras de cualquier jugador prácticamente, eso no sirve para nada. Puedes ver un resumen del partido o el partido que jugaron hace poco contra el PSG.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> PUes si entra en puja el ¨PSG y viendo el precedente, ahora mucho cuidado con los supuestos fichajes, como para fiarse del personal. Otra subasta donde el Madrid no puede entrar contra los clubs estado, esos que los que estaban en contra de la superliga decían que eran los equipos que velan por el fútbol y los aficionados.




me queda la esperanza que un equipo que juega la liga francesa no se lo venda al psg

han dicho por aqui que hay equipos franceses muy mosqueados con el psg


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> me queda la esperanza que un equipo que juega la liga francesa no se lo venda al psg
> 
> han dicho por aqui que hay equipos franceses muy mosqueados con el psg



Eso es cierto, el Mónaco es uno de esos porque juegan en inferioridad, no es como aquí, que hay que reconocer que otros clubs no pueden tener los ingresos del Madrid, pero es que lo de esa gente es millonada tras millonada. En el centro Fofana y choua, como dice Onrubia son unos máquinas, en el mónaco.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (21 May 2022)

No hay razón para estar decepcionado por no fichar a un chaval que se ha reído durante meses del real Madrid para obtener un mejor contrato en el PSG. Ahora lo que hay que hacer es fichar jugadores no inflados por la prensa y por supuesto, tachar a mbappe para siempre.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (21 May 2022)

El problema es que ya no hay jugadores que destaquen como hace 20 años, hoy día solo destacan un par y olvídate.


----------



## ccc (21 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> choua es lo que cuesta. Va a ser el mejor centrocampista del mundo los próximos 10 años



Eso dicen de 10 jugadores cada anyo y despues no es asi: del mismo Camavinga decian lo mismo y llegaron a pedir a 75M; despues entro en ultimo anyo de contrato y nos llevamos por 35M y que podemos decir? Pues muy contentos con el, pero estan los 3 de siempre por delante y da igual quien eres, que estas en la cola. Entonces, para que pagar 80M que es lo que solicitan por el?

Yo me cogia a Fabian, que esta en el ultimo anyo de contrato por 30M y si no lo quieren, le ofrecemos al chaval una prima de fichaje para el anyo que viene; lo que hay que hacer es aprovechar oprtunidades de mercado.

Mirad, joder a Pogba: ZZ lo queria a cualquier precio y el manchester pidio 180M, pues adios muy buenas; hoy en dia lo puedes fichar gratis, pagandole maximo 7-8M netos anuales; eso es una oportunidad de mercado si confias en el jugador (yo no confio en el, que quede claro).

Lo repito, hay que fichar con la cabeza y Florentino lo ha estado haciendo bien, en los ultimos tiempos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No hay razón para estar decepcionado por no fichar a un chaval que se ha reído durante meses del real Madrid para obtener un mejor contrato en el PSG. Ahora lo que hay que hacer es fichar jugadores no inflados por la prensa y por supuesto, tachar a mbappe para siempre.



El Madrid no ficha jugadores inflados por la prensa, la prensa anuncia 300 tios y alguno acierta, acuerdese que de Camavinga no se enteró ni Dios.
Que Floren aprenda de esto, y como tiene a esos malos compañeros de viaje como Pedretroll y demás, pues el mismo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Eso dicen de 10 jugadores cada anyo y despues no es asi: del mismo Camavinga decian lo mismo y llegaron a pedir a 75M; despues entro en ultimo anyo de contrato y nos llevamos por 35M y que podemos decir? Pues muy contentos con el, pero estan los 3 de siempre por delante y da igual quien eres, que estas en la cola. Entonces, para que pagar 80M que es lo que solicitan por el?
> 
> Yo me cogia a Fabian, que esta en el ultimo anyo de contrato por 30M y si no lo quieren, le ofrecemos al chaval una prima de fichaje para el anyo que viene; lo que hay que hacer es aprovechar oprtunidades de mercado.
> 
> ...




no es el mismo caso

camavinga tiene 19 añitos

choua ya tiene 22 y es centrocampista titular absoluto con francia

choua está a otro nivel


----------



## juantxxxo (21 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


>



Me gusta lo que he visto: va bien de cabeza, que es importante tanto en defensa como ataque, se atreve con el tiro exterior y buena técnica para su posición. 

Es una opción interesante, pero teniendo a Camavinga, no sé....


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Me gusta lo que he visto: va bien de cabeza, que es importante tanto en defensa como ataque, se atreve con el tiro exterior y buena técnica para su posición.
> 
> Es una opción interesante, pero teniendo a Camavinga, no sé....




choua es un jugador mas parecido a case que camavinga

la cosa sería ......choua de medio centro defensivo

y por delante valverde y edu


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Me gusta lo que he visto: va bien de cabeza, que es importante tanto en defensa como ataque, se atreve con el tiro exterior y buena técnica para su posición.
> 
> Es una opción interesante, pero teniendo a Camavinga, no sé....



Casemiro yKroos no están muy alla, (vaya novedad que digo) Kroos incluso lo mismo el próximo año es el último, necesita uno en el centro, Modric quizás el año que viene también el último, necesitan refuerzos, se lesionan 3 y es un drama el centro del campo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

tb os digo que un jugador tan tan tan bueno como modric no lo tendremos en los próximos años.


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

Pues se ha quedado un día de puta madre.

Nos libramos de Negrappe, de la mari, y de la abogada holandesa.

Te toca mover FLOPER.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juantxxxo (21 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> choua es un jugador mas parecido a case que camavinga
> 
> la cosa sería ......choua de medio centro defensivo
> 
> y por delante valverde y edu



Aceptaría el tal Tchoua o cómo se llame un rol secundario???? de momento, no van a sacar a Casemiro ni de coña. Ahí veo el problema y más teniendo a Camavinga, al cual se le puede pulir para que abarque otras facetas.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Aceptaría ell tal Tchoua o cómo se llame un rol secundario???? de momento, no van a sacar a Casemiro ni de coña. Ahí veo el problema y más teniendo a Camavinga, al cual se le puede pulir para que abarque otras facetas.



TEma chungo, es que ahora mismo el nivel físico, de ritmo y de juego de chou es superior, o que Casemiro vuelva por sus fueros, si cae como ha caido Camavinga teniendo en cuenta que está más hecho como jugador, mal asunto, es un tio que tiene toda la pinta de llegar para jugar de titular.


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Aceptaría ell tal Tchoua o cómo se llame un rol secundario???? de momento, no van a sacar a Casemiro ni de coña. Ahí veo el problema y más teniendo a Camavinga, al cual se le puede pulir para que abarque otras facetas.



Secundario? Hasta el año que viene porque case esta ya fuera de punto y el alemán TDI, quemado.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Aceptaría ell tal Tchoua o cómo se llame un rol secundario???? de momento, no van a sacar a Casemiro ni de coña. Ahí veo el problema y más teniendo a Camavinga, al cual se le puede pulir para que abarque otras facetas.




no tengo ni idea..

tb te digo que día de hoy choua es bastante mejor jugador que casemiro


----------



## juantxxxo (21 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Secundario? Hasta el año que viene porque case esta ya fuera de punto y el alemán TDI, quemado.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Case aún puede, Kroos tú lo has dicho, le pesan las botas.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (21 May 2022)

Comentario que veo repetidas veces en el chiringuito inside:

Dembele al Madrid. Florentino, ficha gratis a Dembele.


----------



## josemanuelb (21 May 2022)

Pues que le den por culo a la rana, ha demostrado no tener palabra y ser un niñato rodeado de charos.

Nosotros a las finales y a seguir ganando títulos.

Eso sí, hace falta un delantero.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Eres imbécil y te lo explico, sigues poniendo cosas que no he dicho. ¿NO me digas que Hazard vino gordo, pasado de peso, que no se cuido nada? lo cual es imperdonable para un profesional. ES un jugador que para mi no deberían haber fichado, nunca le vi nada, más con la edad que llegaba, no veia que marcaría diferencias, pero todo tu lo ves como o eres del madrid o eres anti, por eso te digo que eres imbécil, porque esto es un negocio. Los fútbolistas no son de un equipo cuando era pequeñito y esas milongadas, que no enteras con lo listo que pareces. ES deporte PROFESIONAL, JODER, QUE di Stefano fué jugador del BArcelona y le daba igual jugar en un equipo o en otro, jugó en el Madrid porque el BArcelona no quiso pagar más de doscientos mil dolares de la época.
> Entonces Bale, antes era madridista y luego no, cuando jugaba bien lo era, cuando no quiere jugar, es anti, claro que si campeón, igual que isco, es un buen profesional, pero antes era madridista y luego ya no, gran teoría.
> En mi pueblo a eso le llaman vividores, listillos, etc, pero tu lo resumes en anti o no anti, joder, pareces Roncero.
> Mi último mensaje, tu sigue con tu forofismo que tienes todo el derecho del mundo.



me vuelves a decir:
_"sigues poniendo cosas que no he dicho."_
¿por que mientes? : te he puesto tu misma frase TEXTUAL --> has dicho: _"Hazard *ahora mismo* no está para nada"_
y te he respondido que eres otro engañado esperanzado con adelghazard
y que te des cuenta que ese "ahora mismo" es *NUNCA *estará para nada en el madrid.


dices:_ "¿NO me digas que Hazard vino gordo, pasado de peso, que no se cuido nada? lo cual es imperdonable *para un profesional.*"_

y te vuelvo a responder que sigues necio y ciego llamando "mal profesional" a un tio que es ANTIMADRIDISTA y que YA ANTES de ser fichado por el madrid vacilaba y se reia del madrid , ante lo cual por supuesto no tienes ninguna explicacion mas que llamarme IMBECIL.
y un tio que ya ANTES de ser fichado por el madrid vacila y se rie del madrid : es un ANTIMADRIDISTA , aunque tu lo quieras vender de "mal profesional" que no se ha adaptado al llegar al madrid.


Para que lo veas, nuevamente tu mismo me das la razon, dices:
_"Entonces Bale, antes era madridista y luego no"_

EFECTIVAMENTE: ASI ES
bale vino al madrid ilusionado , con ganas de demostrar , de jugar a tope , de darlo todo por el madrid, etc, y asi lo hizo ¿o no? ; bueno pues eso es ser madridista
y luego , gracias sobre todo al alineador zidane que lo humilló y ninguneó , se encabronó con el madrid , e hizo todo lo posible para reirse y joder al madrid , hasta el colmo de su famosa pancarta : "Gales, golf, Madrid, en ese orden", y si: esto es ser ANTIMADRIDISTA , no un "mal profesional" que no se ha adaptado como quieres hacer creer


----------



## Policía Pérez (21 May 2022)

Case es el puto amo. Todos los años la prensa te dice que no esta bien, y luego miras las estadisticas avanzadas y sale entre los mejores jugadores de Europa (en todas las posiciones y no en solo la suya)
Como a Bale, es otro al que la prensa le tiene en el punto de mira porque no filtra nada

Y hablando de centrocampistas ¿no habria uno blanco bueno para fichar? por la novedad y tal, porque vamos a parecer el Africa All-Stars
A mi me flipa Kimmich, pero no tiene pinta de que lo vayas a sacar del Bayern ni con agua hirviendo


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Case aún puede, Kroos tú lo has dicho, le pesan las botas.



Según dicen, está pensando en no renovar porque no se ve con físico para seguir más de un año, el tema de la pubalgia encima pesa.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> me vuelves a decir:
> "sigues poniendo cosas que no he dicho."
> ¿por que mientes? : te he puesto tu misma frase TEXTUAL --> has dicho: "Hazard *ahora mismo* no está para nada"
> y te he respondido que eres otro engañado esperanzado con adelghazard
> ...



No tedría que contestarte, pero es que no te enteras, la famosa pancarta no la sacó el, y te tragaste el relato, la sacó contra la Prensa que lo ha utilizado des de el primer día, empezando por torino news que se inventó una lesión. La pancarta la sacaron sus compañeros por el tema de la prensa, esta la vendió que era contra el Madrid, búsquese mejores fuentes de información y para usted la perra gorda, siga en el mundo bufandero de ser madridista o anti.
No se moleste en contestarme, no lo voy a ver más, usted es como Roncero y a ese no lo trago.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Según dicen, está pensando en no renovar porque no se ve con físico para seguir más de un año, el tema de la pubalgia encima pesa.




yo creo que kross es un tio inteligente y no renovará. Sabe de sobra que se está arrastrando por el campo


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Comentario que veo repetidas veces en el chiringuito inside:
> 
> Dembele al Madrid. Florentino, ficha gratis a Dembele.



El chiringuito respecto al periodismo de información es como un político a la honradez.


----------



## Policía Pérez (21 May 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Comentario que veo repetidas veces en el chiringuito inside:
> 
> Dembele al Madrid. Florentino, ficha gratis a Dembele.



Joder pues como extremo derecho no es mala idea


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Desde luego hay que buscar nuevos ejemplares de mamadou al manos en dos líneas.


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Joder pues como extremo derecho no es mala idea



Te arriesgas a que se haga un bale.

No se, mucho riesgo. 

Puede salir bien, o FATAL. 

cuando está bien es el mejor en su puesto, pero es un tío raro que se le va la cabeza. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cuqui (21 May 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Case es el puto amo. Todos los años la prensa te dice que no esta bien, y luego miras las estadisticas avanzadas y sale entre los mejores jugadores de Europa (en todas las posiciones y no en solo la suya)
> Como a Bale, es otro al que la prensa le tiene en el punto de mira porque no filtra nada
> 
> Y hablando de centrocampistas ¿no habria uno blanco bueno para fichar? por la novedad y tal, porque vamos a parecer el Africa All-Stars
> A mi me flipa Kimmich, pero no tiene pinta de que lo vayas a sacar del Bayern ni con agua hirviendo



Renovo esta temporada o la pasada, yo lo nombraba mucho en el hilo y pensaba que floren iria a por el pero el bayern es duro de roer.


----------



## juantxxxo (21 May 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Joder pues como extremo derecho no es mala idea



Estarás de coña, no??????


----------



## Le Truhan (21 May 2022)

Un poco decepcionado, pero creo que al final el madrid respira aliviado, era una operación económicamente muy costosa. Y hay que fichar centrocampistas y defensores


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> No tedría que contestarte, pero es que no te enteras, la famosa pancarta no la sacó el, y te tragaste el relato, la sacó contra la Prensa que lo ha utilizado des de el primer día, empezando por torino news que se inventó una lesión. La pancarta la sacaron sus compañeros por el tema de la prensa, esta la vendió que era contra el Madrid, búsquese mejores fuentes de información y para usted la perra gorda, siga en el mundo bufandero de ser madridista o anti.
> No se moleste en contestarme, no lo voy a ver más, usted es como Roncero y a ese no lo trago.




pero a quien pretendes engañar???!!!!
ya estas directamente mintiendo y llevas 2

o sea bale posa sonriente con una pancarta donde se rie del madrid
y tu y gente tu , como quereis taparlo y disumularlo , decis que la sacaron sus compañeros no el, y que encima era contra la prensa , no contra el madrid
jajaja claro que si

la pancarta decia: "Gales, golf, *Madrid*, en ese orden"
no decia nada de prensa

y tambien es contra la prensa , y no contra el madrid no??? : las tomaduras de pelo que ha hecho bale desde entonces : hacer gestos en la grada , reirse , decir que tiene dolores de espalda en el madrid que le impiden jugar y hasta entrenar , pero luego con gales a la semana siguiente esta en plena forma , .... : todo eso segun tu tambien es contra la prensa , no contra el madrid


estas ya haciendo el ridiculo y perdiendo credibilidad que pudieras tener
ah y deja de mentir , lo que es peor


----------



## Cuqui (21 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Eso dicen de 10 jugadores cada anyo y despues no es asi: del mismo Camavinga decian lo mismo y llegaron a pedir a 75M; despues entro en ultimo anyo de contrato y nos llevamos por 35M y que podemos decir? Pues muy contentos con el, pero estan los 3 de siempre por delante y da igual quien eres, que estas en la cola. Entonces, para que pagar 80M que es lo que solicitan por el?
> 
> Yo me cogia a Fabian, que esta en el ultimo anyo de contrato por 30M y si no lo quieren, le ofrecemos al chaval una prima de fichaje para el anyo que viene; lo que hay que hacer es aprovechar oprtunidades de mercado.
> 
> ...



Fabian es tremendamente irregular, yo lo he visto en algun partido no hacer destacable, luego te pones los highlights o algun partido con la roja y parece algo.


----------



## ccc (21 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> no es el mismo caso
> 
> camavinga tiene 19 añitos
> 
> ...



Pero para pagar 80M y a quien mandas al banco?


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Pero para pagar 80M y a quien mandas al banco?



A case y a kroos.

Tempus fugit

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> yo creo que kross es un tio inteligente y no renovará. Sabe de sobra que se está arrastrando por el campo




a ver si es aun mas inteligente y el mismo pide no jugar de titular la final


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Fabian es tremendamente irregular, yo lo he visto en algun partido no hacer destacable, luego te pones los highlights o algun partido con la roja y parece algo.



fabian es otro ceballos : no tienen categoria para el madrid


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Fabian es tremendamente irregular, yo lo he visto en algun partido no hacer destacable, luego te pones los highlights o algun partido con la roja y parece algo.




lo de fabian debe ser troleo del forero.

fabian no es jugador para un equipo top


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Pero para pagar 80M y a quien mandas al banco?




yo lo tengo claro

choua, valverde, camavinga y modric


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Ya os dije que los mamadous del Madrid son Pogba y lukaku.


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> yo lo tengo claro
> 
> choua, valverde, camavinga y modric



Puff solo de leerlo me pongo PALOTE.

MODRIC con su coro de mamadus de presa, repartiendo pases con el exterior al hueco a vinicius y Benzema y VALVERDE haciendo de las suyas.

Que haces FLOPER? 

Y atrás solidez con ruddiger y alaba, palote total, me falta un lateral de GARANTÍAS. 







Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ya os dije que los mamadous del Madrid son Pogba y lukaku.



Esos para ZZ en el PSG, todos para el.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vikingo2016 (21 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Qué esperar cuando estás esperando*



No me deja subir imágenes como la tuya como lo haces??


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> yo lo tengo claro
> 
> *choua, valverde, camavinga y modric*



100% de acuerdo

y eso de titular es muerte del rival : incluidos los shitis , los pesejés negrapés , y demas


----------



## Chichimango (21 May 2022)

Bueno, pues a ver si entre hoy y mañana la gente dice todo lo que tiene que decir sobre el asunto del Mbappé y nos centramos en la final de París. Y luego ya veremos lo que se ficha, que este equipo con 2-3 buenos retoques puede seguir dando guerra en Europa la temporada que viene. 

Por cierto, imagino que Neymar, Messi y compañía estarán tocando a la puerta del jeque, a ver que hay de lo suyo. Casi 50 kilacos limpios al año es una cosa descomunal, lo mismo el PSG se acaba de meter en un jardín de tres pares de cojones. Aunque los petrodólares parezcan infinitos...


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> 100% de acuerdo
> 
> y eso de titular es muerte del rival : incluidos los shitis , los pesejés negrapés , y demas



Y teniendo uns sólida defensa?

A CAMPEONAR por Europa.

WHO IS MBAPPE?



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Bueno, pues a ver si entre hoy y mañana la gente dice todo lo que tiene que decir sobre el asunto del Mbappé y nos centramos en la final de París. Y luego ya veremos lo que se ficha, que este equipo con 2-3 buenos retoques puede seguir dando guerra en Europa la temporada que viene.
> 
> Por cierto, imagino que Neymar, Messi y compañía estarán tocando a la puerta del jeque, a ver que hay de lo suyo. Casi 50 kilacos limpios al año es una cosa descomunal, lo mismo el PSG se acaba de meter en un jardín de tres pares de cojones. Aunque los petrodólares parezcan infinitos...



Tocando que puerta?

Están fuera y ramos pistola de agua TAMBIÉN.

EL EQUIPO LO HACE NEGRAPPE.

Y solo quiere franceses.

Vamos a disfrutar, viendo ese engendro. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (21 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> No me deja subir imágenes como la tuya como lo haces??



Le doy al boton de insertar imagen, puede que sea problema del foro, a veces me pasa a mi tmb

*"Cárcel de oro" en 3, 2, 1...*


----------



## feps (21 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> yo creo que kross es un tio inteligente y no renovará. Sabe de sobra que se está arrastrando por el campo



Lo curioso es que Ancelotti no lo sepa.


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Le doy al boton de insertar imagen, puede que sea problema del foro, a veces me pasa a mi tmb
> 
> *"Cárcel de oro" en 3, 2, 1...*



Floper YA VALE.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vikingo2016 (21 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Le doy al boton de insertar imagen, puede que sea problema del foro, a veces me pasa a mi tmb
> 
> *"Cárcel de oro" en 3, 2, 1...*



Muchas veces si puedo subir imágenes. Pero otras veces me dice archivo grande.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Le doy al boton de insertar imagen, puede que sea problema del foro, a veces me pasa a mi tmb
> 
> *"Cárcel de oro" en 3, 2, 1...*




y todavia hay gente que dice que este tio no es antimadridista


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Muchas veces si puedo subir imágenes. Pero otras veces me dice archivo grande.




si , esto a veces pasa : lo del archivo grande


----------



## juantxxxo (21 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> y todavia hay gente que dice que este tio no es antimadridista



Creo que ni eso, sospecho que para él y su entorno su prioridad es otra cosa, como los Neymar: $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## ccc (21 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> lo de fabian debe ser troleo del forero.
> 
> fabian no es jugador para un equipo top



No era un troleo, es un ejemplo de lo que puede ser un fichaje que se puede hacer en el momento adecuado. Por que pongo el ejemplo de Fabian? Porque se supone que Ancelotti lo ha pedido. Si te lo pide insistentemente el entrenador y te cuesta menos de 30M y le ofreces un sueldo medio, yo te digo, por que no? Yo a pogba nunca lo ficharia, pero si un entrenador, p. ej. ZZ que lo quiere e insiste y me cuesta gratis y le pago 7-8M, te digo, por que no? Lo que no voy a hacer es fichar a Pogba por 150M€ y pagarle 15M€ al anyo o a Fabian por 50M y darle 7M€ al anyo.

Y despues lo tienes ahi para rotaciones,...,no es un modric, no es un kroos, pero tampoco Pogba ha demostrado de manera consistente, ser mejor que el.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Lo curioso es que Ancelotti no lo sepa.



si que lo sabe , hombre que si lo ve y lo sabe!

por eso mismo le hace mas miserable 

porque si fuera que no lo viera entonces seria solo incompetente


----------



## ccc (21 May 2022)

[/QUOTE]


P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> yo lo tengo claro
> 
> choua, valverde, camavinga y modric



Solo juegan tres y no se te olvide que tenemos a Kroos y a Casemiro que quieren jugar; y tb tienes a alaba que puede jugar en esa posicion.

Aqui lo unico que nos podria favorecer, es que ZZ fichara por el PSG y que se llevara a Casemiro; entonces podriamos ir con todo por choua y su puta madre.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> No era un troleo, es un ejemplo de lo que puede ser un fichaje que se puede hacer en el momento adecuado. Por que pongo el ejemplo de Fabian? Porque se supone que Ancelotti lo ha pedido. Si te lo pide insistentemente el entrenador y te cuesta menos de 30M y le ofreces un sueldo medio, yo te digo, por que no? Yo a pogba nunca lo ficharia, pero si un entrenador, p. ej. ZZ que lo quiere e insiste y me cuesta gratis y le pago 7-8M, te digo, por que no? Lo que no voy a hacer es fichar a Pogba por 150M€ y pagarle 15M€ al anyo o a Fabian por 50M y darle 7M€ al anyo.
> 
> Y despues lo tienes ahi para rotaciones,...,no es un modric, no es un kroos, pero tampoco Pogba ha demostrado de manera consistente, ser mejor que el.




ni fabian ni pogba son jugadores con calidad para el madrid

y para eso ya tenemos a ceballos


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> [/QUOTE
> Solo juegan tres y no se te olvide que tenemos a Kroos y a Casemiro que quieren jugar; y tb tienes a alaba que puede jugar en esa posicion.
> 
> Aqui lo unico que nos podria favorecer, es que ZZ fichara por el PSG y que se llevara a Casemiro; entonces podriamos ir con todo por choua y su puta madre.



Una cosa es querer jugar y otra PODER y luego ir a trote COCHINERO.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Solo juegan tres y no se te olvide que tenemos a Kroos y a Casemiro que quieren jugar; y tb tienes a alaba que puede jugar en esa posicion.
> 
> Aqui lo unico que nos podria favorecer, es que ZZ fichara por el PSG y que se llevara a Casemiro; entonces podriamos ir con todo por choua y su puta madre.




y tambien quiere jugar marcelo , y tambien isco , y etcs....

pero para eso esta un entrenador que si es de verdad y no un timo , debe poner a los mejores , por mucho que esos otros quieran jugar

kroos esta para banquillo ya : de hecho se retira la temporada que viene , dicho por el mismo

y casemiro ha bajado su nivel : ya no es aquella maquina , asi que lo mismo

valverde y camavinga en mi opinion por delante de kroos y casemiro

o.... si es un 4 4 2 entonces si , yo pondria : valverde camavinga casemiro modric


----------



## PORRON (21 May 2022)

Que se pudra Mbappe. El Madrid no lo necesita.


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> y tambien quiere jugar marcelo , y tambien isco , y etcs....
> 
> pero para eso esta un entrenador que si es de verdad y no un timo , debe poner a los mejores , por mucho que esos otros quieran jugar
> 
> ...



Lo que pasaba con ZZ.

Jugában ZZ & amigos.

Los mismos cabrones de siempre. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Que se pudra Mbappe. El Madrid no lo necesita.



En Francia se quedará para SIEMPRE.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Que se pudra Mbappe. El Madrid no lo necesita.




no no.... si pudrir se va a pudrir , ya lo veras


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no no.... si pudrir se va a pudrir , ya lo veras



Ese PSG dirigido por FRAPPE va a ser digno de estudio.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## filets (21 May 2022)

Mbappe ha llegado al campo llorando
y se ha limpiado las lágrimas con billetes de 500€


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Mbappe ha llegado al campo llorando
> y se ha limpiado las lágrimas con billetes de 500€



Le pueden dar mucho por el culo.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## filets (21 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Ese PSG dirigido por FRAPPE va a ser digno de estudio.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



El padre entrenador
y la madre Directora Deportiva


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> El padre entrenador
> y la madre Directora Deportiva



Un show.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vegahermosa (21 May 2022)

lo que mas me toca los cojones del asunto es que nos han dado el segundo sopapo en menos de dos años entre la superliga y esto 

el cenutrio de floren sigue en su mundo de constructor con la torre de babel en ciernes, que si esta de puta madre pero coño el vacile con el mbappe de ir a ordago a la grande a los moritos el año pasado, este esperar hasta que el chaval se decida un 21 de mayo o 22 que es cuando acaban la liga, mientras apretan a dos bandas a los sarracenos para sacarles pelas y pelas...suena a naftalina que te cagas por las patas abajo.

que gane la champions el madrid, acabe su torre de babel de los cojones y abra las puertas de la casa blanca a nuevas sangres con más hambre, que ya le dejaremos un panteon en la cripta del bernabeu si quiere sentirse como bernabeu.

pero florentino es como putin una pistola de fogueo que solo sabe hablar,cuando habla.


----------



## filets (21 May 2022)

Este video es VROOOTAL


----------



## filets (21 May 2022)




----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Este video es VROOOTAL



El amigo de Cristiano Ronaldo es TONTO.

RETRATADO.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feps (21 May 2022)

Peor noticia todavía: se habla de un inminente renovación de Asensio.


----------



## josemanuelb (21 May 2022)

De lo fichable que hay ahora en el mercado lo más decente parecen Kane o Gnabry. Incluso Osimhen.

Como se lesione Karim lucharemos por un tercero o cuarto en Liga y unos octavos de Champions.

Urge un delantero.


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Peor noticia todavía: se habla de un inminente renovación de Asensio.



Joder floper.

Estás senil?

O qué cojones? 

Ausencio? 

De verdad? 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

josemanuelb dijo:


> De lo fichable que hay ahora en el mercado lo más decente parecen Kane o Gnabry. Incluso Osimhen.
> 
> Como se lesione Karim lucharemos por un tercero o cuarto en Liga y unos octavos de Champions.
> 
> Urge un delantero.



Ingleses ocupan plaza, descartados.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Señor Moscoso (21 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Peor noticia todavía: se habla de un inminente renovación de Asensio.



Entonces si que Floren dimision


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (21 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> El padre entrenador
> y la madre Directora Deportiva



El caso es que hace varias semanas se supo que la madre estaba en Qatar, y si no recuerdo mal Haaland todavia no habia firmado por el City, pero tito Floren y su correveidile Pedrerol, prefirieron restarle importancia y pasar definitivamente de Haaland.


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> El caso es que hace varias semanas se supo que la madre estaba en Qatar, y si no recuerdo mal Haaland todavia no habia firmado por el City, pero tito Floren y su correveidile Pedrerol, prefirieron restarle importancia y pasar definitivamente de Haaland.



Esto lo tuvo floper que resolver en ENERO y decirle a la mari, dile a tu hijo y a la abogada QUE LA OFERTA CADUCÓ.

Que hablen CON RAMOS. 

JAJAJAJA 

Yo creo que con el Vikingo les acojono las lesiones y la comisión del padre. 

Es mi opinión y que pensaban que lo de la tortuga estaba hecho. 




Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feps (21 May 2022)

Mbappe y Flopper


----------



## filets (21 May 2022)

Posibles fichajes del Madrid:

1. Morata
2. Luuk De Jong
3. Lucas Paquetá
4. Nkunku


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (21 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Esto lo tuvo floper que resolver en ENERO y decirle a la mari, dile a tu hijo y a la abogada QUE LA OFERTA CADUCÓ.
> 
> Que hablen CON RAMOS.
> 
> ...



Florentino se ha superado a si mismo, primero el ridiculo de la Superliga dejandole todos tirado, y ahora lo de Mbappe, y todo por su caracteristica soberbia y sus aires de suficiencia.

Pues ahora, como reza el dicho popular, "tranquilo, murio cagando".


----------



## Th89 (21 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Peor noticia todavía: se habla de un inminente renovación de Asensio.


----------



## josemanuelb (21 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Ingleses ocupan plaza, descartados.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Igual se nacionaliza Vini y deja la plaza libre.


----------



## juantxxxo (21 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Mbappe y Flopper



Arsa, arsa!!!!! 

Todo muy muy PACO Y CUTRE!!!


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Igual se nacionaliza Vini y deja la plaza libre.



Es una opción.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (21 May 2022)

Estoy deseando ver como trata de salvar la papeleta por este ridiculo mundial el payasete de "tic tac" Pedrerol.


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Estoy deseando ver como trata de salvar los muebles este ridiculo mundial el payasete de Pedrerol.



Se envolverá en la bandera del Real Madrid para justificar a su FLORENTINEZA como buen vasallo.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (21 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Posibles fichajes del Madrid:
> 
> 1. Morata
> 2. Luuk De Jong
> ...



Muerte por Nkunku.


----------



## josemanuelb (21 May 2022)

La puta rana nos ha hecho un buen roto.

Si suponemos que Vini, Karim y Rodrygo son los 3 de arriba no tenemos suplentes top (¿Grazard, Ausencio, Jovic?)

Ahora la prioridad no es un centrocampista, es un delantero.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (21 May 2022)

Me preguntas ahora a quien fichar y es que no tengo ni puta idea, no hay jugadores que destaquen.


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

josemanuelb dijo:


> La puta rana nos ha hecho un buen roto.
> 
> Si suponemos que Vini, Karim y Rodrygo son los 3 de arriba no tenemos suplentes top (¿Grazard, Ausencio, Jovic?)
> 
> Ahora la prioridad no es un centrocampista, es un delantero.



La prioridad son ambos.

Kroos esta quemado y case da muestras que también.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (21 May 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Me preguntas ahora a quien fichar y es que no tengo ni puta idea, no hay jugadores que destaquen.



No me extrañaria que fuese capaz de volver a traerse a Cristiano.


----------



## josemanuelb (21 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Es una opción.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Está en trámites pero no parece que llegue para principios de temporada. Una putada.


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Me preguntas ahora a quien fichar y es que no tengo ni puta idea, no hay jugadores que destaquen.



No hay que volverse locos.

Se trae a la perla de Mónaco y así te aseguras que no va sl PSG ni al City. 

Te aseguras uns media de ensueño para años y Modric que disfrute año a año si quiere.

Luego si es cierto que delantero hace falta y un lateral de garantías.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## josemanuelb (21 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> La prioridad son ambos.
> 
> Kroos esta quemado y case da muestras que también.
> 
> ...



Con Camavinga y Ceballos (y Valverde) podriamos apañarnos 1 temporada. Tenemos 6 o 7 centrocampistas aprovechables.

Delanteros solo 3.


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Con Camavinga y Ceballos (y Valverde) podriamos apañarnos 1 temporada. Tenemos 6 o 7 centrocampistas aprovechables.
> 
> Delanteros solo 3.



Touchameni es ahora o nunca.

Y floper tiene el timing un poco AVERIADO.


Ceballos como que no. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## josemanuelb (21 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Touchameni es ahora o nunca.
> 
> Y floper tiene el timing un poco AVERIADO.
> 
> ...



Aunque viniese el Chumino hay que fichar un delantero sí o sí.


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Aunque viniese el Chumino hay que fichar un delantero sí o sí.



Eso es CIERTO.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feps (21 May 2022)

El Madrid se puede apañar la próxima temporada con Benzema, Vinicius y Rodrygo en la delantera. En el centro del campo es vital Tchouaméni, salvo que haga un Mbappé. En cuanto a la defensa, regresa Odriozola.

Para fichar medianías por 80 kilos (los equipos van a estar esperando al Madrid para hacer el agosto), prefiero dar oportunidades a chavales de la cantera. Nacho es un ejemplo a seguir: jugador serio, fiable y siempre preparado.

¿Por qué no dar oportunidades a tres o cuatro jugadores del Castilla que estén tirando la puerta? Luego decimos que si el Madrid se llena de negros. En el tema de la cantera y su explotación, tenemos mucho que aprender del Barcelona.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (21 May 2022)

Lo mas triste ya no es que Mbappe siga en el PSG, que visto lo visto, casi mejor asi, o incluso que Haaland se haya decidido por la oferta del City, que tambien era previsible. Lo patetico es que hasta una Juve venida a menos tiene a otro pedazo de delantero como Vlahovic, que tambien podria habria sido un gran fichaje.


----------



## filets (21 May 2022)

Tenemos a:
Jovic
Mariano
Takefusa Kubo

Tenemos suficiente delantera, media y defensa


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Lo mas triste ya no es que Mbappe siga en el PSG, que visto lo visto, casi mejo asi, o incluso que Haaland se haya decidido por la oferta del City, que tambien era previsible. Lo patetico es que hasta la Juve venida a menos tiene a otro pedazo de delantero como Vlahovic, que tambien podria habria sido un gran fichaje.



El timing de floper está fatal pero los come pollas que le rodean no están mejor.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Tenemos a:
> Jovic
> Mariano
> Takefusa Kubo
> ...



Estos todos para TI.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (21 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Tenemos a:
> Jovic
> Mariano
> Takefusa Kubo
> ...



Este post deberia ir en el hilo de los chistes, oiga.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (21 May 2022)

Yo siempre he tenido curiosidad por saber qué tienen las tortugas debajo el caparazón y ya lo sé: petrodólares.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (21 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> No me extrañaria que fuese capaz de volver a traerse a Cristiano.



Inviable, el bixo necesita ser titular en el equipo que juegue si no su ego lo mata.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (21 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Tenemos a:
> Jovic
> Mariano
> Takefusa Kubo
> ...



La verdad es que para el femenino están de puta madre los 3.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (21 May 2022)

El Madrid necesita un jugador corpulento y alto que vaya bien por arriba para rematar los centros, ya que el juego del Madrid esta por ahi, y no por el medio.


----------



## juantxxxo (21 May 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Yo siempre he tenido curiosidad por saber qué tienen las tortugas debajo el caparazón y ya lo sé: petrodólares.



jajajajaja!!!!! buenísimo!!!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (21 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Touchameni es ahora o nunca.
> 
> Y floper tiene el timing un poco AVERIADO.
> 
> ...



A Cipayos lo que tienen que hacer es mandarlo bien lejos.


----------



## josemanuelb (21 May 2022)

La única opción de no traer un delantero sería jugar muchos partidos con un 4-4-2 moviendo a los únicos 3 jugadores top que tenemos arriba, jugando a veces 3 y a veces 2, y tirar con lo que hay. No me gusta pero bueno...

Yo traería un delantero sí o sí. Aunque sea Nkunku o Morata como suplentes. Solo Karim es jugársela a una lesión y luchar por la Europa League.


----------



## ccc (21 May 2022)

Sed sinceros,

quien de vosotros ha visto 30 partidos de Touchameni (10 partidos por anyo)?.

A ver, yo veia "regularmente" a de Jong en el ajax y veia a un jugador de 60 kilos, 6 kilos netos por anyo (que el BCN pague mas es el problema del que hablo) y para mi de Jong en un equipo minimo serio (,que no el BCN) , los merece y seguramente por ello lo venderan. 

Yo he visto 3-4 partidos a Touchameni, por lo que, en principio, no voy a decir que mi club pague 80 kilotones por el, simplemente porque lo ha dicho el marca o lo he leido en los foros. Y no me parece un chollo, aunque ya me veo algun equipo de mierda ingles pagandolos o al PSG: Espero que no seamos nosotros.

Y por otra parte, yo no digo que Casemiro y Kroos jueguen: Lo sabeis de sobra, he sido de los primeros en criticarlos; pero eso no cambia, que al final Ancelotti los ponga a jugar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Posibles fichajes del Madrid:
> 
> 1. Morata
> 2. Luuk De Jong
> ...



5.cabrales.

6.la araña.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (21 May 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El Madrid necesita un jugador corpulento y alto que vaya bien por arriba para rematar los centros, ya que el juego del Madrid esta por ahi, y no por el medio.



En el Brujas hay uno que dicen que es el Havertz Paco de Mierda. Podemos probar con ese que por lo menos es blanco.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (21 May 2022)

Hay que decirlo, hace un mes se especulaba con Haaland y Mbappe en el Madrid y no ha venido nadie, incluso se especulaba con Haaland al Barcelona y Mbappe en el Madrid y quien se lo ha llevado? exacto los dos equipos que cuentan con chutes economicos estatrosfericos.


----------



## feps (21 May 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El Madrid necesita un jugador corpulento y alto que vaya bien por arriba para rematar los centros, ya que el juego del Madrid esta por ahi, y no por el medio.



El Madrid ya tiene un delantero así por cero euros. Se llama Latasa. Si le dejan jugar, claro.


----------



## Woden (21 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Madrid ya tiene un delantero así por cero euros. Se llama Latasa. Si le dejan jugar, claro.



Peor que Marianico el corto o Jovic no lo hará.


----------



## Fiodor (21 May 2022)

Es acojonante lo de Mbappé... Después de aguantar todo lo que ha aguantado este año, insultos y amenazas de todo tipo, a última hora decide quedarse... Si lo que quería era más pasta, podría haberla conseguido hace unos meses sin necesidad de hacer el gilipollas esta semana...

Hay tres cosas positivas de todo esto... La primera es que los medios de comunicación, una vez más, han quedado en ridículo y se ha demostrado que la mayoría de la información era inventada... La segunda es que hemos aprendido que un año es muy largo, que esperar a que un jugador termine contrato para ficharlo no tiene sentido. Si al año siguiente se pone a tiro, muy bien, pero el Madrid no puede estar esperando por un jugador... La tercera positiva es que la decisión definitiva se ha tomado en mayo. Porque con otros fichajes nos hemos comido un verano haciendo el gilipollas y sin capacidad de buscar alternativas ante la negativa de un jugador...


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Madrid ya tiene un delantero así por cero euros. Se llama Latasa. Si le dejan jugar, claro.



No pone a camavinga va a poner a la tasa el abuelo de la ceja.





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

El PSG ha fichado a dembele


----------



## feps (21 May 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Peor que Marianico el corto o Jovic no lo hará.



Que le den cuatro partidos seguidos a Latasa. 

Militao, Vinicius y Rodrygo parecían una mierda, simplemente porque al burro de Zidane no le salía de los huevos alinearlos.


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El PSG ha fichado a dembele



Lo habrá pedido FRAPPE.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## filets (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El PSG ha fichado a dembele



pero si acaban de decir que NO lo han fichado porque Mbappe renueva


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El PSG ha fichado a dembele



El PSG que va a obligar a la UEFA a jugar con 15 jugadores?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

300 de prima a mbappe, 100 de prima a dembele....ya va 400, Ceferino dice que la super liga es injusta


----------



## golden graham (21 May 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> pero si acaban de decir que NO lo han fichado porque Mbappe renueva



Me lo ha dicho un periodista francés.


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1066005
> Ver archivo adjunto 1066005
> Ver archivo adjunto 1066007
> Ver archivo adjunto 1066006



Retratados.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feps (21 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> No pone a camavinga va a poner a la tasa el abuelo de la ceja.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues si no lo hace, Ancelotti no seguirá más allá del 2023. Allá él si quiere ser tan burro como su predecesor.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (21 May 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Es acojonante lo de Mbappé... Después de aguantar todo lo que ha aguantado este año, insultos y amenazas de todo tipo, a última hora decide quedarse... Si lo que quería era más pasta, podría haberla conseguido hace unos meses sin necesidad de hacer el gilipollas esta semana...
> 
> Hay tres cosas positivas de todo esto... La primera es que los medios de comunicación, una vez más, han quedado en ridículo y se ha demostrado que la mayoría de la información era inventada... La segunda es que hemos aprendido que un año es muy largo, que esperar a que un jugador termine contrato para ficharlo no tiene sentido. Si al año siguiente se pone a tiro, muy bien, pero el Madrid no puede estar esperando por un jugador... La tercera positiva es que la decisión definitiva se ha tomado en mayo. Porque con otros fichajes nos hemos comido un verano haciendo el gilipollas y sin capacidad de buscar alternativas ante la negativa de un jugador...



Pero tu te crees que a los medios de comunicación les importa tres cojones quedar en ridiculo?


----------



## TitusMagnificus (21 May 2022)

Es la primera vez que escribo en este hilo, aunque os leo casi a diario.

Después de la espantada del tontín este no veo en el mercado algo que realmente sea un crack que dure 5 temporadas. Puede que lo haya y que yo no esté enterado, he visto nombres por aquí pero no me terminan de parecer fichajes rompedores como lo habría sido el Jalan o Embapé. 

Igual es el momento para que demos oportunidad a los chavales y que demuestren lo que pueden dar. Hay mucho y bueno, tanto en el banquillo como en la cantera. Mirad Vini, el cambio que ha dado. El propio Rodrygo o Mariano. Creo sinceramente que dar una oportunidad a esta gente más los que vienen de Valdebebas puede ser bueno para el futuro. La temporada pasada gastamos una buena pasta y nos comimos un colín, no pasó nada, no ha habido suicidios masivos en Cibeles. Igual podemos montar un buen equipo si esta temporada recuperamos gente, subimos a otros y jubilamos a esos 2 o 3 que todos sabemos.


----------



## filets (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me lo ha dicho un periodista francés.



¿estais desnudos?
¿tiene la viruela?


----------



## juantxxxo (21 May 2022)

Vamos ganando en basket, apretadillos, pero estamos dando guerra.


----------



## josemanuelb (21 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Madrid ya tiene un delantero así por cero euros. Se llama Latasa. Si le dejan jugar, claro.



¿Tú crees que da el nivel?solo le he visto 3 o 4 partidos pero parece aún muy verde para el primer equipo o jugar en europa. Y me gustaría equivocarme.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (21 May 2022)

Va a caer una tormenta de cojones en Madrid, algo nos esta diciendo Yisus, lo tenemos de nuestra parte?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (21 May 2022)

josemanuelb dijo:


> ¿Tú crees que da el nivel?solo le he visto 3 o 4 partidos pero parece aún muy verde.



Ya te lo digo yo, NO. El Madrid no es el Sevilla o el Atletico, aqui los jugadores tienen que venir ya contrastados.


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Si no viene, mejor que se quede en el PSG antes de irse al City o al Liverpool.



Pues claro, es lo que repito continuamente. A nosotros, ni tan mal que siga en el PSG.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (21 May 2022)

El problema no es que no venga Mbappe, el problema es que también ha evitado que echásemos el resto por Halland, el daño que ha hecho el gilipollas caprichoso es enorme, espíritu de esclavo, eso es Mbappe, un esclavo en su cabeza.


----------



## filets (21 May 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Ya te lo digo yo, NO. El Madrid no es el Sevilla o el Atletico, aqui los jugadores tienen que venir ya contrastados.



eso era antes
Los contrastados ahora van al City o al PSG


----------



## feps (21 May 2022)

josemanuelb dijo:


> ¿Tú crees que da el nivel?solo le he visto 3 o 4 partidos pero parece aún muy verde.



No es Mbappé, pero tampoco daban el nivel los brasileños con Zidane. Entre gastarme 80 kilos por una medianía y dar una oportunidad a un delantero de la casa, que sabes que va a salir a comerse el campo, para mí no hay dudas. Aprendamos del Barcelona y demos oportunidades a la cantera.


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Lo más chocante es que no había cláusula penalizadora alguna. Floren sale muy tocado, porque han estado jugando con él tanto la tortuga como su entorno de alacranes, y les va a salir gratis.
> 
> Que sirva de lección para el futuro: si un jugador pone muchísimas pegas para fichar o renovar por el Real Madrid, descartarlo automáticamente.



Lo de Floren son los años, ha cometido un error impropio de su categoría.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (21 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> eso era antes
> Los contrastados ahora van al City o al PSG



No entierres tan pronto a equipos como Madrid o Bayern.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (21 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo de Floren son los años, ha cometido un error impropio de su categoría.



El chaval se lo ha hecho de puta madre, judas si, pero se lo ha montado bien.


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> negrapé es antimadridista , como el moramen de su familia y entorno
> 
> pero bueno si todavia no lo ves que le vamos a hacer



Desde luego más antimadridista es imposible ser. Ha hecho todo, incluyendo los tiempos, para jodernos al máximo.


----------



## filets (21 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Lo más chocante es que no había cláusula penalizadora alguna. Floren sale muy tocado, porque han estado jugando con él tanto la tortuga como su entorno de alacranes, y les va a salir gratis.
> 
> Que sirva de lección para el futuro: si un jugador pone muchísimas pegas para fichar o renovar por el Real Madrid, descartarlo automáticamente.



es que en esta negociacion Mbappe siempre ha llevado la delantera
se ha hecho todo lo que él ha querido


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

*Han utilizado al Madrid para sangrar al PSG. Olvidad al mercenario y que pase el siguiente.*

mejor (mas votado) comentario en Marca


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Desde luego más antimadridista es imposible ser. Ha hecho todo, incluyendo los tiempos, para jodernos al máximo.



LE han dejado HACERLO.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

Parece que la liga española DENUNCIA AL PSG.

Brindis AL SOL. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

La liga denuncia al PSG en la UEFA.
Van a por todas, España tiene ahora menos ingresos en su liga que la renegociación de derechos francesa.

Comienza la guerra.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Voy a comprarme un pomerania.


----------



## filets (21 May 2022)

En INSTAGRAM estan poniendo a caldo al mono
Le llaman Kylian Moneyppé


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> En INSTAGRAM estan poniendo a caldo al mono
> Le llaman Kylian Moneyppé



Es muy bueno.

Jajajaja 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> En INSTAGRAM estan poniendo a caldo al mono
> Le llaman Kylian *Moneyppé*



Mola, pero falta algo que denote hibridación entre tortuga y rata.


----------



## filets (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La liga denuncia al PSG en la UEFA.
> Van a por todas, España tiene ahora menos ingresos en su liga que la renegociación de derechos francesa.
> 
> Comienza la guerra.


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1066013



Pues YA ESTÁ.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1066013




También ante la justicia francesa.

Hay muchos interés de por medio.

Tras la UEFA están los árabes.

Tras madrid, Juventus y Barcelona los americanos financiamos la super liga.


----------



## josemanuelb (21 May 2022)

Flo ha estado mal esta vez. Le pasas la oferta el 1 de enero y le dices caduca el 1 de marzo. Si firma bien, si no firmas a Haaland.

Ahora ya no hay más jugadores así en el mercado.

Habrá que tirar con lo que hay y de escudo hasta que salga otro gran delantero.


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> También ante la justicia francesa.
> 
> Hay muchos interés de por medio.
> 
> ...



Coño, pues los americanos tienen mucha experiencia en carpet bombing de moros. A lo mejor estamos en el lado ganador.


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Flo ha estado mal esta vez. Le pasas la oferta el 1 de enero y le dices caduca el 1 de marzo. Si firma bien, si no firmas a Haaland.
> 
> Ahora ya no hay más jugadores así en el mercado.
> 
> Habrá que tirar con lo que hay y de escudo hasta que salga otro gran delantero.



A Floren ya le pesan los años, como a todos. En condiciones cognitivas normales esto jamás le habría sucedido.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

950 euros me piden por un pomerania manchón de tres meses, que opináis?


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A Floren ya le pesan los años, como a todos. En condiciones cognitivas normales esto jamás le habría sucedido.



Y los que le aconsejan? Están igual que el? 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Y los que le aconsejan? Están igual que el?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Pues hombre, es fácil imaginar que a estas alturas son unos acomodados peloteadores. Mira el Buitre, gran tipo y mejor jugador que no sirve para nada.


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 950 euros me piden por un pomerania manchón de tres meses, que opináis?



Que te compres uno a pilas al menos cuando se ponga loco lo puedes apagar.

Un pomeranian?

Eres tía?

Gay?

AMOS no me jodas.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Que te compres uno a pilas al menos cuando se ponga loco lo puedes apagar.
> 
> Un pomeranian?
> 
> ...



También me ofrecen un pomerania rosado con pedigree belga, este 1250, me aseguran que no está cruzado que es pura sangre.


----------



## filets (21 May 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Un catarí ha dicho en el Chiringuito (están non stop desde las 16:00) lo mismo que llevo leyendo en Twitter, las primeras condiciones del Mbappé dueño del proyecto deportivo del PSG.
> Leonardo OUT
> Pochettino OUT
> Neymar OUT
> ...



Es el nuevo Messi. Dictadorcillo que se cree el que mas sabe de futbol


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Seria un ejemplar como este:


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Es el nuevo Messi. Dictadorcillo que se cree el que mas sabe de futbol



Que hostia se va a llevar LA TORTUGA.

JAJAJAJA 
Messi y ramos OUT. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Paobas (21 May 2022)

Foreros queridos, no hay que engañarse ni decir que mejor así. Hay que reconocer que ha sido un palo muy muy gordo y difícil de digerir. Ni Mbappé ni Haaland cuando contábamos con los 2 para ver ganar la 18 antes de 2032. Lo único bueno es, si acaso, que habrá dinero para reforzar el equipo con 3 o 4 jugadores de nivel. Aún así, hay un problema tremendo con el delantero una vez se vaya Karim. Quién cojones hay en el mercado para suplir le ahora? Fiches a quién fiches como atacante este verano seguro que va a ser peor que los dos bichos.


----------



## fieraverde (21 May 2022)

Ahora es cuando el jeque os levanta a curtuás.


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Foreros queridos, no hay que engañarse ni decir que mejor así. Hay que reconocer que ha sido un palo muy muy gordo y difícil de digerir. Ni Mbappé ni Haaland cuando contábamos con los 2 para ver ganar la 18 antes de 2032. Lo único bueno es, si acaso, que habrá dinero para reforzar el equipo con 3 o 4 jugadores de nivel. Aún así, hay un problema tremendo con el delantero una vez se vaya Karim. Quién cojones hay en el mercado para suplir le ahora? Fiches a quién fiches como atacante este verano seguro que va a ser peor que los dos bichos.



Si ganamos la 14.

Te diré.

WHO IS MBAPPE?

Este no era jugador del Real Madrid, NUNCA LO FUE. 




Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Si ha firmado cinco años como se empieza a comentar a nivel deportivo es una muy mala elección, no lo digo por no ir al madrid, es que no jugará en Barcelona, united, Liverpool o Bayern en los mejores años de su carrera.

Este está fatal.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Y los que le aconsejan? Están igual que el?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk




ten en cuenta que la cupula empezando por butragueño , llaman a florentino "ser superior"

vamos que deben hacer lo que floren diga aun cuando estuviese en la cama postrado sin sentido


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si ha firmado cinco años como se empieza a comentar a nivel deportivo es una muy mala elección, no lo digo por no ir al madrid, es que no jugará en Barcelona, united, Liverpool o Bayern en los mejores años de su carrera.
> 
> Este está fatal.



Es un pesetero.

Estaba claro. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## artemis (21 May 2022)

Jajajaja ni Mbappé ni la Champions de baloncesto jajajaja jajajaja menudo día jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ten en cuenta que la cupula empezando por butragueño , llaman a florentino "ser superior"
> 
> vamos que deben hacer lo que floren diga aun cuando estuviese en la cama postrado sin sentido



Pues alguien debería reorientar AL SER.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Jajajaja ni Mbappé ni la Champions de baloncesto jajajaja jajajaja menudo día jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja



Laso es un gilipollas.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (21 May 2022)

Perdimos de 1 contra los turcos, dia aciago para el madridismo (no lo digo por lo de Mbapollas).


----------



## Mecanosfera (21 May 2022)

Hay que tomarse lo de Mbappe con algo de humor. El Madrid es un club tan grande que hasta este tipo de "fails" tienen que ser legendarios. Todo lo que tiene que ver con el Madrid tiene algo de loco, imprevisible, enorme y asombroso. De verdad, si alguien se aburre que se haga del Real Madrid porque va a flipar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Firma 3 años.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La liga denuncia al PSG en la UEFA.
> Van a por todas, España tiene ahora menos ingresos en su liga que la renegociación de derechos francesa.
> 
> Comienza la guerra.



No sé que vamos a ganar con esto. A mí, llegado este punto, me la suda. Lo que debería haber hecho la UEFA, y que no lo hará, es investigar y publicar los datos de todos los equipos y contrastar públicamente cómo cumplen el fair play. Y a los incumplidores retirarles la licencia, la participación en torneos y una multa equivalente al exceso cometido. Así nos andaríamos todos con mucho control de los números.


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

La puta, perdemos la final de basket por un punto... que semana. El Pool nos gana la final, lo estoy viendo.


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Firma 3 años.



No se porque.

Si no puede salir de Francia.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

Pues nada, igual que pasa con Europa, la UEFA ya la dominan los árabes, y con el mafioso más todavía.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> La puta, perdemos la final de basket por un punto... que semana. El Pool nos gana la final, lo estoy viendo.



La he puesto con 40-31 para el Madrí y los árbitros han permitido que el partido se ensucie.


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La he puesto con 40-31 para el Madrí y los árbitros han permitido que el partido se ensucie.



Y laso dejar pasar los últimos segundos sin hacer nada.

Un gilipollas.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chichimango (21 May 2022)

Lo que tienen que hacer es investigar las cuentas del Luciferin y compañía, que a lo mejor nos llevamos una sorpresa. Tanto chalaneo con el PSG huele a cuerno quemao.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (21 May 2022)

Qué hacéis hablando de fichajes si va a empezar el PSG Metz, partidazo con los que soñaba mfrappé desde xequetito


----------



## Th89 (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si ha firmado cinco años como se empieza a comentar a nivel deportivo es una muy mala elección, no lo digo por no ir al madrid, es que no jugará en Barcelona, united, Liverpool o Bayern en los mejores años de su carrera.
> 
> Este está fatal.



Que lo disfrute bañándose en dinero negro.

Estoy encabronado por lo que ha hecho más que por no venir, que me trae por culo completamente. Se puede rechazar al Madrid, pero no usarlo para tus fines.

Es que ha conseguido que cuando se cruce con el meacolonias prefiera que gane el desgraciado ese


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Eres el mejor jugador del mundo y en total vas a pasar 7 años de tu carrera en el PSG

Sorprendente.

Esto llevaba mucho tiempo orquestado.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (21 May 2022)

Espero que dejemos de ir detras de Negrapé como vulgares pagafantas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Lo que tienen que hacer es investigar las cuentas del Luciferin y compañía, que a lo mejor nos llevamos una sorpresa. Tanto chalaneo con el PSG huele a cuerno quemao.



El crecimiento de los clubes estado y de la premier con este tipejo ha sido brutal.


----------



## filets (21 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> No se porque.
> 
> Si no puede salir de Francia.
> 
> ...



dentro de 3 años otros 300M de renovacion


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> dentro de 3 años otros 300M de renovacion



Tendrá que buscar otro equipo para que la mari y la abogada hagan la jugada.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mad2012 (21 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> La puta, perdemos la final de basket por un punto... que semana. El Pool nos gana la final, lo estoy viendo.



con la CMK de titular, ni lo dudes. Y el Cejas es muy cabezota…la 14 ni la olemos.


----------



## feps (21 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> La puta, perdemos la final de basket por un punto... que semana. El Pool nos gana la final, lo estoy viendo.



Me temo que sí. El Liverpool es mucho rival y el Madrid de baloncesto, como el de fútbol, depende excesivamente de jugadores que están en claro declive.


----------



## Chispeante (21 May 2022)

Lo que es inconcebible es que un señor como Florentino se entere de que Mbappé no viene al Madrid el 21 de mayo, cuando el año pasado estabas ofreciendo 220 millones por él. Esto no puede ser verdad.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

Lo único que ne jode del partido de basket es que ellos han cogido más rebotes que nosotros siendo un equipo más bajo.

A psete de eso el Madrid ha hecho una buena final a cuatro


----------



## _Suso_ (21 May 2022)

Mbappé decide renovar con el PSG hasta 2025


----------



## Javiser (21 May 2022)

Yo de todo esto entiendo que la pasta tira mucho y oye, Mbappe ha escogido un contrato muy suculento con el equipo estrella de su país, y le han dado poderes de GM casi, por tanto entiendo su decisión. Es muy normal

De todo esto hay varias cosas que me rechinan. Lo primero la palabra del jugador. Esta claro que no vale nada si la da así a un club que hace de todo por el y también le ofrece un muy suculento contrato. Si no lo tenía claro que no de su palabra, pero si la da que la cumpla,sino su palabra no valdrá nada y eso le arrastrará toda su carrera.

Otra cosa que no me explico es en que coño consiste el fair play financiero. El Barça a día de hoy es el club de fútbol con más valor,a día de hoy, ojo, y se publicó hace un par de días, sin embargo no puede fichar ni a un utillero por el fair play financiero. El PSG que es un puto pozo sin fondo y que no cubre ni de lejos con sus ingresos sus pérdidas, y que el último año , ya amenazado por favor play financiero y con 300 millones de pérdidas solo en un año,puede permitirse fichar como si no hubiese un mañana y esto fuese el pcfutbol, y hacer contratos mastodónticos como este, con su comisión incluida. Vale que le llega dinero de petrodólares como si fuese confeti, pero esto no funciona así,no se puede inflar la economía de un club con dinero fuera de sus ingresos propios, y aunque le llegue ese dinero y no tenga un problema de efectivo, lo tiene de cuentas pues sigue generando muchísimo menos de lo que gasta. Sea como sea en el trato de la UEFA con el psg hay gato encerrado.

Y lo tercero ¿ Es consciente el psg en el lío que se mete dando poderes de semidiós a un jugador ? Joder, es que ni messi tenía esos poderes de fichar y vender según le interese o poner y quitar entrenadores . Messi en el Barça hacia de todo, pero no tanto , y mira el lío en el que metió al Barça una vez se marchó este . Un club no puede estar nunca a por debajo de un jugador, y el psg se ha vendido a estar a los pies de Mbappe. Ellos sabrán, pero me parece muy arriesgado


----------



## Chichimango (21 May 2022)

Dicen por ahí que la cláusula de penalización no existe, en cuyo caso la torpeza del Madrid sería infinita. No me puedo creer que hayamos hecho el ridículo de esa manera, perdiendo a Haaland, a Mbappé, permitiendo que el PSG aparezca como el gran triunfador... y todo de gratis total. S al menos le levantas 130 kilos al jeque, pues salvas el honor... pero sin cláusula... cornudo y apaleado.


----------



## ccc (21 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Es el nuevo Messi. Dictadorcillo que se cree el que mas sabe de futbol





filets dijo:


> Es el nuevo Messi. Dictadorcillo que se cree el que mas sabe de futbol



Mbappe es el centro del proyecto y tiene que quedar claro y con Pochettino no iba a quedar claro, pues como argentino, no puede decir que Messi esta por detras.

Leonardo fuera, todo normal; que a Neymar lo quieran echar, perfecto. Ahora me puede decir alguien, quien le va pagar a Neymar sus 35M€ netos que cobra, con todos los negocietes que hay por detras -de los que no sabemos nada de nada- y ademas les de algo de pasta.

El PSG se va a comer a Messi y a Neymar; lo que si que creo, es que al nuevo entrenador le van a dejar claro que la estrella es mbappe y que los otros 2 no tienen que jugar por decreto: lo importante es Mbappe y el equipo. Por lo que ya me voy imaginando que Neymar no va a jugar muchos partidos, para que el equipo no se rompa.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (21 May 2022)

De todas formas Florentino chochea , no te puedes fiar de la palabra de un jugador nunca y menos si sabes que le pueden bañar en oro y tu no, es ridículo, o lo tienes firmado o no puedes permitir todo el circo mediático que se ha montado, por que quedas en evidencia, te debilita a ti como presidente y al club,

y lo de no ir a por Haaland esperando al imbécil este, sin tenerlo cerrado, terrible.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

Dejad de hablar de una puta vez de negrape, Joder.

Tenemos final en una semana


----------



## ccc (21 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Dejad de hablar de una puta vez de negrape, Joder.
> 
> Tenemos final en una semana



Joder, hoy es el dia de hablar de Mbappe y mas despues de 4 anyos dando la tabarra con este tema; a partir del lunes, soy de tu misma opinion.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (21 May 2022)

estadio de París gritando puta Real y Mbappe sonriendo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Firma 3 años.



Como el Madrid intenté su fichaje dentro de 3 años, me hago del Atleti, fíjate lo que te digo.


----------



## Edu.R (21 May 2022)

La final de fútbol el sábado.

Ya nos volveremos a ver en Europa. No calentarse.

La UEFA tiene que hacer algo, el fútbol se nos va a pique.


----------



## Kartoffeln (21 May 2022)

Menudo ridículo habéis hecho merengones


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Dicen por ahí que la cláusula de penalización no existe, en cuyo caso la torpeza del Madrid sería infinita. No me puedo creer que hayamos hecho el ridículo de esa manera, perdiendo a Haaland, a Mbappé, permitiendo que el PSG aparezca como el gran triunfador... y todo de gratis total. S al menos le levantas 130 kilos al jeque, pues salvas el honor... pero sin cláusula... cornudo y apaleado.



Algo hay detrás que FLOPER NO NOS CONTARÁ.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> estadio de París gritando puta Real y Mbappe sonriendo



Y eso solo puede alegrarnos.

Este imbécil no es un jugador del Real Madrid.

No tiene honor.

Es un moro mierda como el hakimi.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Lo único que ne jode del partido de basket es que ellos han cogido más rebotes que nosotros siendo un equipo más bajo.
> 
> A psete de eso el Madrid ha hecho una buena final a cuatro



íbamos como cuartos y hemos competido hasta el final.


----------



## Edge2 (21 May 2022)

Marca Mbappe


----------



## Edu.R (21 May 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Menudo ridículo habéis hecho merengones



El ridículo a los que les remontan en el Bernabeu.

La historia no se compra.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> La final de fútbol el sábado.
> 
> Ya nos volveremos a ver en Europa. No calentarse.
> 
> La UEFA tiene que hacer algo, el fútbol se nos va a pique.



Con el mafioso solo va a ir a peor, y tarde o temprano saldrá que se ha estado forrando por detrás.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Me temo que sí. El Liverpool es mucho rival y el Madrid de baloncesto, como el de fútbol, depende excesivamente de jugadores que están en claro declive.




no es del todo cierto

el madrid depende de jugadores en declive CMK por ejemplo porque al señor entrenador asi le da la gana

si el señor entrenador empezase por sentar a kroos (y quizas casemiro) para meter a valverde y camavinga , ese declive ya no lo es o no tanto


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Y eso solo puede alegrarnos.
> 
> Este imbécil no es un jugador del Real Madrid.
> 
> ...



Es algo que debemos comprender. El Madrí siempre ha sido un equipo de blanquitos y de españoles. Y los que no eran así es porque eran supercracks. El Madrí debe hacer como el Bayern y quedarse con todo lo español que empiece a despuntar.


----------



## mad2012 (21 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Algo hay detrás que FLOPER NO NOS CONTARÁ.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Contratos=$…el Emir apareció en Madrid esta semana con recibimiento de todas las _autoridades. _


----------



## Edge2 (21 May 2022)

Otro gol de mbappe...


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

mad2012 dijo:


> Contratos=$…el Emir apareció en Madrid esta semana con recibimiento de todas las _autoridades. _



Correcto, yo ya lo sabía al ver a este dictador y todos con el culo en pompa hacia la meca.

Rey preparado INCLUIDO.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> estadio de París gritando puta Real y Mbappe sonriendo




eehhh.... pero aqui madridistas muy listos diciendonos que moneypeé no es antimadridista , como tampoco lo es adelghazard dicen  

si es que...


----------



## Vikingo2016 (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se empieza a comentar en foros de periodistas el tema de la indemnización de los 130 millones.



Mentira. Los periodistas utilizan eso para hablar de algo y tapar el ridículo de Mbape. 

No hay nada firmado.


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Mentira. Los periodistas utilizan eso para hablar de algo y tapar el ridículo de Mbape.
> 
> No hay nada firmado.



Lo cual es más SOSPECHOSO todavía.. 






Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es algo que debemos comprender. El Madrí siempre ha sido un equipo de blanquitos y de españoles. Y los que no eran así es porque eran supercracks. El Madrí debe hacer como el Bayern y quedarse con todo lo español que empiece a despuntar.




o sea el bayern son casi todo alemanes? 

de eso nada : el madrid tiene que tener a los mejores del mundo en su posicion , sean españoles , o sean de kuala lumpur

otra cosa es que mire por lo español y que despunte , vale


----------



## Vikingo2016 (21 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Correcto, yo ya lo sabía al ver a este dictador y todos con el culo en pompa hacia la meca.
> 
> Rey preparado INCLUIDO.
> 
> ...



Pero compañero, no culpemos al emir de Qatar. 

Si mbape en mayo firma contrato y quiere venir al Madrid el emir no puede hacer nada. 

Mbape utilizó al Madrid y se meo en la cara por 2 vez.


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Pero compañero, no culpemos al emir de Qatar.
> 
> Si mbape en mayo firma contrato y quiere venir al Madrid el emir no puede hacer nada.
> 
> Mbape utilizó al Madrid y se meo en la cara por 2 vez.



El emir es un dictador , ahora bien la pregunta es?

Tiene floper negocios con el?

Ahí puede estar la clave.

Floper le dejo hacer a moneyppe TRES VECES. 

PORQUE? 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vikingo2016 (21 May 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> Ojo en francia ya hablan de que el psg esta detras de uno del madrid



Yo le vendería a Vinicius por 60 o 70 millones encantado de la vida.


----------



## golden graham (21 May 2022)

Marca mbape y todo el estadio gritando puta real madrid


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Marca mbape y todo el estadio gritando puta real madrid




Donde lo veis?.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Correcto, yo ya lo sabía al ver a este dictador y todos con el culo en pompa hacia la meca.
> 
> Rey preparado INCLUIDO.
> 
> ...



Siempre ha sido así. Y si encima le haces la guerra a quien te puede ayudar en Europa pues ni te cuento. Qué mal siglo nos espera en Europa.


----------



## vegahermosa (21 May 2022)

vamos que al final han estado conchabados el psg y el jugador para marcar los tiempos y buscar desestabilizar al madrid de refilon

el jugador una vez que lo tenia ya firmado lo mismo le daba el anuncio, me imagino que el real madrid lo sabia ya hace dias seguro 

pero el momento elegido provoca un cierto terremoto en el madridismo al menos 

me imagino que les ha tomado la matricula floren

con 26 va a salir de paris cuando un jugador que tiene un desarrollo tan temprano empieza a bajar el piston..si si. este ha abrazado el dinero y el dia que los moros se piren a buscarse algun otro club rico al que sacar perras

dicho esto si llega a estar en el madrid cada año estsriamos como con messi el barcelona o neymar o como las ultimas de cristina la portuguesa


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Yo le vendería a Vinicius por 60 o 70 millones encantado de la vida.



Ausencio y un lacito.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Mentira. Los periodistas utilizan eso para hablar de algo y tapar el ridículo de Mbape.
> 
> No hay nada firmado.




Exacto, todo a sido un trato realizado en wallapop, 300 millones de euros de reserva y planificación solo con la palabra


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Marca mbape y todo el estadio gritando puta real madrid



¿Qué esperabas? Francia es el país más nworizado del mundo.


----------



## vegahermosa (21 May 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Va a caer una tormenta de cojones en Madrid, algo nos esta diciendo Yisus, lo tenemos de nuestra parte?



estara cabreado por lo de mbappe


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Exacto, todo a sido un trato realizado en wallapop, 300 millones de euros de reserva y planificación solo con la palabra



Y además floper, no contrata el seguro de wallapop.

Algo huele mal.

Yo no me lo creo



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Exacto, todo a sido un trato realizado en wallapop, 300 millones de euros de reserva y planificación solo con la palabra



Deja de reírte de nosotros y ve a celebrarlo a Canaletas con los tuyos.


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Deja de reírte de nosotros y ve a celebrarlo a Canaletas con los tuyos.



Están esos para celebrar.


Que ahorren para cuando FRAPPE y la mari quieran volver al ataque.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vikingo2016 (21 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Lo que tienen que hacer es investigar las cuentas del Luciferin y compañía, que a lo mejor nos llevamos una sorpresa. Tanto chalaneo con el PSG huele a cuerno quemao.



Pero si ya sabemos que la UEFA y la FIFA es corrupta. Si hay muchas noticias que lo demuestran y sentencias. 

Ahora hay otros actores pero la organización criminal es la misma. 

Algún juez tiene cojones de meter mano? No 

Hay están metidos hasta el cuello de mierda hasta políticos de todos los países. 

Mira cómo la UEFA dio orden a los políticos ingleses y estos obedecieron y amenazaron a los equipos ingleses. 

Lula presidente de Brasil.....etc corrupción total.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Donde lo veis?.



El partido se disputa en el Parque de los Príncipes de París a las 21.00 horas, y en España se podrá seguir en directo a través de *Esports3 Web y TVG2 (Galicia)*. Sólo el canal temático de deportes de TV3, la televisión autonómica de Cataluña, y el segundo canal de la autonómica gallega, ofrecen el partido a través de la pequeña pantalla en España.
*En el Twitch de Ibai Llanos*
Además, el partido se podrá seguir en *España *a través del canal de *Twitch *de *Ibai Llanos*, que compró los derechos en nuestros país de la Ligue 1 en colaboración con la empresa *Kosmos*, que presidente el futbolista del Barcelona *Gerard Piqué*.


Como no, en Qatarlunya lo tienen puesto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> vamos que al final han estado conchabados el psg y el jugador para marcar los tiempos y buscar desestabilizar al madrid de refilon
> 
> el jugador una vez que lo tenia ya firmado lo mismo le daba el anuncio, me imagino que el real madrid lo sabia ya hace dias seguro
> 
> ...




El tio va a salir de Paris y a tener que correr cinco años para hacer historia en un gran club.

Los Mohamed en cuanto pase el mundial de catar le mandan a pastar, este que fichajes va a elegir, si, a los Mohamed les va a decir este a quien tiene que fichar .

De momento el año que viene salvo tongo el balon de oro es para benzema.

Este va a tener solo cuatro partidos importantes al año, los que se enfrente a equipos como Madrid, barcelona, Juve , united Bayern y compañía.


----------



## feps (21 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no es del todo cierto
> 
> el madrid depende de jugadores en declive CMK por ejemplo porque al señor entrenador asi le da la gana
> 
> si el señor entrenador empezase por sentar a kroos (y quizas casemiro) para meter a valverde y camavinga , ese declive ya no lo es o no tanto



Por eso es tan importante el fichaje de Tchouaméni. Le da mil vueltas a Kroos, que está muy tocado, pero también a Casemiro.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (21 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Marca Mbappe



Lo echan en tele 5 o algo? Otras veces lo vi en T5


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> vamos que al final han estado conchabados el psg y el jugador para marcar los tiempos y buscar desestabilizar al madrid de refilon
> 
> el jugador una vez que lo tenia ya firmado lo mismo le daba el anuncio, me imagino que el real madrid lo sabia ya hace dias seguro
> 
> ...



Sasto. Si llega a venir lo teníamos todos los años pidiendo renovar. No entiendo como Floren no le cortó hace tiempo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El tio va a salir de Paris y a tener que correr cinco años para hacer historia en un gran club.
> 
> Los Mohamed en cuanto pase el mundial de catar le mandan a pastar, este que fichajes va a elegir, si, a los Mohamed les va a decir este a quien tiene que fichar .
> 
> ...



Seguro que has fletado el autobús y todo:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

Que es lo que deberíamos haber hecho desde el principio. Ahora que intentar tener dobladas todas las posiciones con jugadores de nivel.


----------



## Th89 (21 May 2022)

Va a ser gracioso cuando el Newcastle gane la Champions antes que la mafia qatarí. 

Que el Emir es un granjero al lado del otro rey follacabras, no lo olvidéis


----------



## fogbugz (21 May 2022)

Pero para que quiere uno tanto dinero?

Llegado cierto nivel, es mucho mejor tener una carrera con titulos y un poco menos de dinero. Hay unas declaraciones famosas de Puyol en ese sentido.

Esto es mas cosa del entorno, que se va a hacer rico a costa del jugador.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (21 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> El emir es un dictador , ahora bien la pregunta es?
> 
> Tiene floper negocios con el?
> 
> ...



Estoy seguro que el emir le dijo: Florentino el jugador de queda en el PSG y tú no des más la lata. 

Como recompensa te doy un contrato de 600 millones de € de una obra en Qatar para tu empresa. 

Y Florentino muy contento le dice de acuerdo señor emir. 

Ahora los empleados de Floper: Pedrerol,Ferrerías,Inda,Marca,As.....etc Contarán una historia donde Florentino lucho cómo un guerrero pero es imposible competir con Qatar. 

Y los gilipollas se lo tragaran.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

Vaya palo de Valverde al negro. Jojojo


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Yo le vendería a Vinicius por 60 o 70 millones encantado de la vida.











vinicus a dia de hoy es indispensable para el madrid

y aun se ve que puede tener mayor proyeccion y mejora : quien sabe si dentro de 1 o 2 años se convierte en un top mundial


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

Ser del Madrid es un privilegio que no todos pueden tener. 

Twit de fede


----------



## 4motion (21 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Estoy seguro que el emir le dijo: Florentino el jugador de queda en el PSG y tú no des más la lata.
> 
> Como recompensa te doy un contrato de 600 millones de € de una obra en Qatar para tu empresa.
> 
> ...



Correcto, eso funciona así, el resto es atrezzo para la borregada.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vikingo2016 (21 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Va a ser gracioso cuando el Newcastle gane la Champions antes que la mafia qatarí.
> 
> Que el Emir es un granjero al lado del otro rey follacabras, no lo olvidéis



El de el PSG es de: Qatar 

El del Manchester City es de: Emiratos Árabes.

El del Newcastle es de: Arabia Saudita??


----------



## Th89 (21 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> El de el PSG es de: Qatar
> 
> El del Manchester City es de: Emiratos Árabes.
> 
> El del Newcastle es de: Arabia Saudita??



Correcto.


----------



## feps (21 May 2022)

Tiene mérito haber llegado a la final sabiendo que para los moros ni existe ni existirá el fair play financiero.


----------



## elnemacio1 (21 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Ser del Madrid es un privilegio que no todos pueden tener.
> 
> Twit de fede



Grande Valverde.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (21 May 2022)

El problema es que ese escenario era mas que probable, joder era lo previsible , el PSG es un estado petrolífero , pueden ponerle si quieren 2000 millones, ¿por que coño el Madrid deja que corra la ilusión sin tenerlo cerrado? , es ridículo,

por lo demás, tenemos dinero , como bien dices hay que ir renovando posiciones, un MCD como Tchouaméni para darle relevo a Casemiro que ya va teniendo sus añitos y evitar tener que ver a Kroos flipándo ahi, los próximos fichajes en el mas absoluto anonimato, por que el PSG no le cuesta nada levantarte cualquier jugador por puro placer (de tener éxito lo de la superliga hay que excluirlos junto al city).


----------



## Edge2 (21 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Lo echan en tele 5 o algo? Otras veces lo vi en T5



No lo echan mas que en la tele gallega...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Va a ser gracioso cuando el Newcastle gane la Champions antes que la mafia qatarí.
> 
> Que el Emir es un granjero al lado del otro rey follacabras, no lo olvidéis



Y el lío que van a tener: Shitty, Pool, Manu, xelsi, tottenham, arsenal, newcastle. Con eso ya tienes todas las plazas europeas completas. El resto ni las van a oler.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> El problema es que ese escenario era mas que probable, joder era lo previsible , el PSG es un estado petrolífero , pueden ponerle si quieren 2000 millones, ¿por que coño el Madrid deja que corra la ilusión sin tenerlo cerrado? , es ridículo,
> 
> por lo demás, tenemos dinero , como bien dices hay que ir renovando posiciones, un MCD como Tchouaméni para darle relevo a Casemiro que ya va teniendo sus añitos y evitar tener que ver a Kroos flipándo ahi, los próximos fichajes en el mas absoluto anonimato, por que el PSG no le cuesta nada levantarte cualquier jugador por puro placer (de tener éxito lo de la superliga hay que excluirlos junto al city).



En el fútbol actual con todas las redes de ojeadores es imposible mantener en secreto nada. Todos los clubes tienen listas de jugadores para comprar y quienes van a despuntar. Si hasta los fichan con 16 años para sus academias.


----------



## filets (21 May 2022)




----------



## HDR (21 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Yo le vendería a Vinicius por 60 o 70 millones encantado de la vida.



Tú eres subnormal


----------



## Edge2 (21 May 2022)

Gol de mbappe, ya lleva 3...


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (21 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En el fútbol actual con todas las redes de ojeadores es imposible mantener en secreto nada. Todos los clubes tienen listas de jugadores para comprar y quienes van a despuntar. Si hasta los fichan con 16 años para sus academias.



Si, pero que la primera noticia la de RMC después de los primeros contactos, no retrasmitida desde el minuto uno por Pedretroll en el chiringuito.


----------



## Kartoffeln (21 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Dejad de hablar de una puta vez de negrape, Joder.
> 
> Tenemos final en una semana



Jajajajajaja si sóis vosotros que lleváis 2 AÑOS dando la turra


----------



## filets (21 May 2022)

Hoy todos se la pasan a Mbappe. Como se nota quien manda.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

filets dijo:


>




esta aqui :


----------



## Vikingo2016 (21 May 2022)

*Oficial: Mbape renueva con el PSG*

El periódico de los madridistas    





__





Mbappé decide renovar con el PSG hasta 2025


Ya es oficial. Kylian Mbappé ha renovado su contrato con el PSG hasta 2025, tal y como anunció el propio jugador al lado de Nasser Al-Khelaifi ante el Parque de los Príncipes ante




www.marca.com


----------



## Kartoffeln (21 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Gol de mbappe, ya lleva 3...





Paris Saint Germain vs Metz Live Streams


----------



## Th89 (21 May 2022)

Espero que la mujer le deje bien seco esta noche, qué orgullo.


----------



## Policía Pérez (21 May 2022)

La proxima temporada cuando Casemiro se acerque a Negrappé le va a hacer tal averia que van a poner el Rains of Castamere por megafonia


----------



## Edge2 (21 May 2022)

Neymar is down...


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (21 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Neymar is down...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (21 May 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 May 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> La proxima temporada cuando Casemiro se acerque a Negrappé le va a hacer tal averia que van a poner el Rains of Castamere por megafonia




Ojalá


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 May 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Es que eso es mentira joder. Tanto eso como que era suplente y no lo querian. Donde lo has leido, en el Marca?
> 
> Estuvo meses lesionados y luego entro en el equipo poco a poco. Acabo la temporada TERCER MAXIMO GOLEADOR del Tottenham con el mayor ratio de goles por partido
> Es mas, comparando la temporada, en muchisimos menos partidos, marco él solo mas goles que Hazard + Ijco + Vinicius y Lucas Vazquez. El solo contra todos esos juntos. Por algo le vuelve a llamar el Madrid, porque el Tottenham le queria y la Roma tambien
> ...



Yo soy muy fan de Bale, si te fijas verás que le recuerdo a nuestro querido hámster que el gol de la victoria en Lisboa lo metió él, además de la Copa del Rey y de la Champions.
Cuando pase el tiempo, se le recordará como una pieza clave de una época gloriosa. Lo que pasa es que todo el mundo esperaba que fuese CR y él pasó. Y me parece muy bien, la verdad. Y su pasión por su selección, genial. Y si ficha por el Cardiff, estupendo. Y si es verdad que tiene un buen hándicap en golf y gana torneos, me descojonaré vivo.

Lo dicho, muy fan de Bale. Aquí se le trató muy mal por no ser un cantamañanas.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (21 May 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> o sea el bayern son casi todo alemanes?
> 
> de eso nada : el madrid tiene que tener a los mejores del mundo en su posicion , sean españoles , o sean de kuala lumpur
> 
> otra cosa es que mire por lo español y que despunte , vale



El Bayern ficha todo lo que despunta enseguida en la bundesliga.

Y sí, el Madrí debe estar formado sobretodo por españoles y 3-4 supercracks que vengan a ganar títulos y no tanto dinero. Esos jugadores que tú dices son gente desarragaida y cuyo único objetivo es el dinero.
Siempre me ha dado mucha pena que jugadores como Silva o Mata casi nadie les recordará en la liga española porque decidieron irse y el Madrí no supo/pudo ficharlos.


----------



## Edge2 (21 May 2022)

Asciende el andorra...


----------



## Edu.R (21 May 2022)

En una temporada donde hemos ganado la Liga con semejante diferencia y superioridad + la Supercopa + final de Champions con 3 remontadas épicas en el Bernabeu, no podemos estar hablando de un jugador que no viene.

Hablar de futuros hipotéticos cuando tenemos un presente que quisiera cualquier club, es de ser gilipollas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Yo soy muy fan de Bale, si te fijas verás que le recuerdo a nuestro querido hámster que el gol de la victoria en Lisboa lo metió él, además de la Copa del Rey y de la Champions.
> Cuando pase el tiempo, se le recordará como una pieza clave de una época gloriosa. Lo que pasa es que todo el mundo esperaba que fuese CR y él pasó. Y me parece muy bien, la verdad. Y su pasión por su selección, genial. Y si ficha por el Cardiff, estupendo. Y si es verdad que tiene un buen hándicap en golf y gana torneos, me descojonaré vivo.
> 
> Lo dicho, muy fan de Bale. Aquí se le trató muy mal por no ser un cantamañanas.



Se le recordará como un crack que nos dió 4 años brutales y que acabó como un gorrón durante otros 4 años.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Pero compañero, no culpemos al emir de Qatar.
> 
> Si mbape en mayo firma contrato y quiere venir al Madrid el emir no puede hacer nada.
> 
> Mbape utilizó al Madrid y se meo en la cara por 2 vez.



Tercera. En 2014 el Madrí ya le quiso fichar y prefirió irse a la cantera del Mónaco.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Espero que la mujer le deje bien seco esta noche, qué orgullo.



Jugadores que fichas jóvenes desde ligas muy menores y que son agradecidos.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (21 May 2022)

Ramón Álvarez de Mon pide perdón por mentir.

Dice que José Félix Díaz dio una información y el se subió a la ola de esa información.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

A Figo la jugarreta se la hizo su representante.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (21 May 2022)

El chiringuito hace un especial hoy a las 12 para dar la exclusiva de que Mbape no ficha por el Madrid. 

Y ya lo sabe todo el mundo.


----------



## HDR (21 May 2022)

Lo que hay montado con Mbappé es un poco absurdo. No es mejor que Cristiano, no es mejor que Ronaldo Nazario, no es mejor que Benzema.

Es un buen jugador que se infla a meter goles en una liga como la francesa, que tiene menos nivel que la segunda división española.


----------



## filets (21 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Asciende el andorra...



Pique tiene voz y voto en La Liga


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (21 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> El chiringuito hace un especial hoy a las 12 para dar la exclusiva de que Mbape no ficha por el Madrid.
> 
> Y ya lo sabe todo el mundo.


----------



## geflow (21 May 2022)

filets dijo:


>



Ostia que lo de que iban a ir a Canaletas era verdad jajajajajajaja


----------



## Javiser (21 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> El de el PSG es de: Qatar
> 
> El del Manchester City es de: Emiratos Árabes.
> 
> El del Newcastle es de: Arabia Saudita??



Aquí todos los príncipes comprando clubes. A ver cuándo Leonor como princesa que es compra un club también, el Albacete por ejemplo


----------



## Edu.R (21 May 2022)

Podéis leer todo lo que queráis desde la página 1259 de este hilo. En ese momento estábamos remontando al PSG.

El resto es gostar y gozar.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (21 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1066117



   

Que dirá hoy el sinvergüenza??


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Lo que hay montado con Mbappé es un poco absurdo. No es mejor que Cristiano, no es mejor que Ronaldo Nazario, no es mejor que Benzema.
> 
> Es un buen jugador que se infla a meter goles en una liga como la francesa, que tiene menos nivel que la segunda división española.



En la eliminatoria con el PSG nos crujió... la tortuga rata es muy buena.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (21 May 2022)




----------



## _Suso_ (21 May 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Lo que hay montado con Mbappé es un poco absurdo. No es mejor que Cristiano, no es mejor que Ronaldo Nazario, no es mejor que Benzema.
> 
> Es un buen jugador que se infla a meter goles en una liga como la francesa, que tiene menos nivel que la segunda división española.



Tampoco te creas que se infla a meter goles, ha metido 25 en la liga francesa. que es lo que es, a mi me parece un jugador muy bueno, pero para armar la que se ha armado ni de coña.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (21 May 2022)

si, 2 años con la matraca y ahora buah! si no es mejor que...


----------



## Edu.R (21 May 2022)

Toca recordar la HISTORIA.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 May 2022)

geflow dijo:


> Ostia que lo de que iban a ir a Canaletas era verdad jajajajajajaja



Son así de penosos.


----------



## Edu.R (21 May 2022)




----------



## filets (21 May 2022)




----------



## ccc (21 May 2022)

Bueno, he leido por ahi que hay que fichar a Lewandoski,...

No se, creo la politica de fichajes de jovenes en lineas generales es buena, lo que ha sido un desastre es condicionar los fichajes de 2-3 anyos a la llegada a algun crack, que despues no va a venir o que nos sale como Hazard.

A ver, el madrid lo tenia muy facil: Mbappe tienes que firmar el contrato ya, ahora en enero; si no lo firmas, tenemos que buscarnos las alubias y aunque no son tan buenas como tu, tenemos que plantear nuestro futuro y p.ej. aqui tenemos a Haaland y lo vamos a fichar ya. Eso es lo quie ocurrio con alguien como Alaba y sinceramente, no me creo lo que ha ocurrido con Mbappe. Fijaros que con Haaland, el madrid dijo basta, cuando escucho cosas raras, como cque exigian tener un clausula de 150M al cabo de 2/3 anyos y eso es lo nomal. 

Aqui ha pasado algo raro, no se, es raro que un jugador como Mbappe no tenga ningun tipo de contrato. Y que pasa si se lesiona?

Es como lo de Dembele,...pero a ver,...alguien se cree que no tiene un contrato con una fuerte compensacion en caso de que el equipo se raje?


----------



## Silluzollope (21 May 2022)

filets dijo:


>



Ya lo dije en otro hilo, con el no fichaje de Mbappe y el 0-4, ya tienen dos títulos, lo que es su mejor temporada en años. Como el sábado gane el Liverpool, ya tienen el tercer triplete de su historia.

Pobre gente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Exclusiva mundial CARTA DE MBAPPE!!!!! EXCLUSIVAS OBIWANCHERNOBIL!!!! LOS SUEÑOS SE CUMPLEN!!!


----------



## Vikingo2016 (21 May 2022)

Siro López hace 1 día. Mbape vestirá de blanco. 

Otro "periodista" subnormal que hace el ridículo.

  

 

Pongamos aquí todos los periolistos que han hecho el ridículo.


----------



## ccc (21 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Son así de penosos.



Pero tenedlo en cuenta con Mbappe las proximas 5 ligas hubieran sido nuestras; esto es un traspies y es un rayo de esperanza en la oscuridad en la que viven.


----------



## Baconfino (21 May 2022)

pobre niñato sin palabra , tendrás dinero pero la gloria no se hizo para la boca del asno


----------



## Andr3ws (21 May 2022)

Pues ahora lo curioso va a ser como va a manejar el PSG la que ha liado. 

¿Va a igualar el salario al resto de estrellas que tiene, que sabemos que son bastante envidiosas? 
Este tío ya no se podrá ir a otro equipo con el nuevo salario que le han firmado.
El nuevo rol de dictadorcillo y que se haga lo que a él le salga de las pelotas, es malo para el PSG desde luego. 

¿Que estará pasando por la cabeza de Halaand? Si hubiese esperado unos días más…. Podía haber pedido más pasta. 

Finalmente para el madrid como club esto puede ser un palo o un feo, pero creo que la plantilla se libera de la amenaza de la llegada del moreno y en la final podrán demostrar que no se necesita al fulano este. Mucho ojo que la primera final que teníamos ya la hemos palmado. Hay que centrarse. 

Por otro lado, entiendo que el Madrid tendría un plan “No Mbappe” que tendrá que activar (si no lo ha hecho ya) y traer a 3 o 4 jugadores para apuntalar posiciones y banquillo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Siro López hace 1 día. Mbape vestirá de blanco.
> 
> Otro "periodista" subnormal que hace el ridículo.
> 
> ...



lo dije cuando puso alguien ese video :

eso significaba que era lo contrario de lo que dijera el cantamañanas ese : o sea que se quedaba en el psg


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> No sé que vamos a ganar con esto. A mí, llegado este punto, me la suda. Lo que debería haber hecho la UEFA, y que no lo hará, es investigar y publicar los datos de todos los equipos y contrastar públicamente cómo cumplen el fair play. Y a los incumplidores retirarles la licencia, la participación en torneos y una multa equivalente al exceso cometido. Así nos andaríamos todos con mucho control de los números.



      aún no sabe que es la UEFA. Pero si en la LIga española tampoco se cumple , hay dos equipos y miran para otro lado cuando lo están haciendo año tras año.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Yo de todo esto entiendo que la pasta tira mucho y oye, Mbappe ha escogido un contrato muy suculento con el equipo estrella de su país, y le han dado poderes de GM casi, por tanto entiendo su decisión. Es muy normal
> 
> De todo esto hay varias cosas que me rechinan. Lo primero la palabra del jugador. Esta claro que no vale nada si la da así a un club que hace de todo por el y también le ofrece un muy suculento contrato. Si no lo tenía claro que no de su palabra, pero si la da que la cumpla,sino su palabra no valdrá nada y eso le arrastrará toda su carrera.
> 
> ...



El Barcelona que tiene deudda conocida de casi 1500 millones sin saber las perdidas de esta temproada y según usted es el club con más valor, mira, si existiese el far play financiero en este país, ese equipo estaría desaparecido.


----------



## ccc (21 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Pues ahora lo curioso va a ser como va a manejar el PSG la que ha liado.
> 
> ¿Va a igualar el salario al resto de estrellas que tiene, que sabemos que son bastante envidiosas?
> Este tío ya no se podrá ir a otro equipo con el nuevo salario que le han firmado.
> ...



No, el madrid no tenia plan b: esa es la realidad; y ese es el problema, porque ahora es cuando las cosas se pueden hacer rematadamente mal; p.ej. mira el BCN con Figo, o con Neymar.

Y ademas, todos los equipos europeos saben que tenemos pasta, asi que nos van a intentar desangrar: Por eso digo, que prefiero quedarme con fichajes de tipo bajo, amortizar el estadio y no regalar el dinero.

La gente se cree que la salud financiera no es importante y lo es: Mirad al BCN, locuras 0, eso es lo importante.


----------



## ccc (21 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Pues ahora lo curioso va a ser como va a manejar el PSG la que ha liado.
> 
> ¿Va a igualar el salario al resto de estrellas que tiene, que sabemos que son bastante envidiosas?
> Este tío ya no se podrá ir a otro equipo con el nuevo salario que le han firmado.
> ...



No, al que diga que quiere lo mismo, lo echa, es facil: A donde va ir Neymar o Messi? Estan acabados.


----------



## Silluzollope (21 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Finalmente para el madrid como club esto puede ser un palo o un feo, pero creo que la plantilla se libera de la amenaza de la llegada del moreno y en la final podrán demostrar que no se necesita al fulano este. Mucho ojo que la primera final que teníamos ya la hemos palmado. Hay que centrarse.



Ojo con esto, que para los jugadores puede ser un aliciente importante para el sábado. Ahora si que van a morir en el campo. Y más aun en Paris, que se entere bien la tortuga de lo que jamas va a saborear.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (21 May 2022)

Bueno, pues ya está, se acabó la historia. A tomar por c. la tortuga.


Todo este tiempo, hasta hace un par de semanas o así, pensaba: seguramente estará firmado desde enero y no dicen nada para no comprometerlo mientras esté en el QSG. Al final se ha demostrado que nada de nada. No había nada firmado, y han estado haciendo concesión tras concesión, a lo que los jeques respondían aumentando la pasta. Total, hemos pagafanteado y nos hemos comportado como el típico huelebragas, que sabemos de sobra como acaban.

Dos cosas nos joden ahora: 

- Por un lado el orgullo de que la batalla la haya ganado el QSG. A mi esto me importa poco. De hecho, me alegro de que no venga un tipo al que se le iba a pagar mucho más que a cualquiera de la plantilla, sin ser en igual proporción mejor. Lo de los derechos de imagen es otra. Me duele más que el Madrid se haya arrastrado cual beta con estas concesiones que no se le habían dado a nadie nunca. Ni siquiera a CR7, y la tortuga no es ni de lejos CR7.



- Lo peor es lo que ya habéis comentado muchos: hemos perdido al bueno, que era el noruego, por hacer incomprensiblemente el gilipollas confiando en la palabra de la tortuga. Y eso es lo siento una cagada monumental del Madrid, un owned del tamaño de Júpiter. Dicen en algún diario "el Madrid había realizado un gran trabajo con Mbappé". Y una mierda. A los hechos me repito, como decía Cañita Brava. Se supone que esta gente está acostumbrada a hacer negocios de millones de €, que no estamos hablando de comprar una vaca. Entonces, ¿Cómo es que no aseguran el tema con un contrato? ¿Lo fiaron todo a un pacto verbal, y ya? ¿Han supeditado todos los movimientos a esperar que al final de curso la tortuga dijera que sí? 

Total, que la tortuga nos ha utilizado para firmar el mayor contrato que se recuerda. Y la culpa ha sido nuestra por dejarnos utilizar y no darle un ultimátum al pájaro ya en enero. Por supuesto espero que nunca más se les ocurra volver a intentarlo, que me temo lo peor dentro de 2 años. Hay que tener dignidad y no arrastrarse detrás de un jugador nunca más como lo hemos hecho con este. Esas concesiones que se le daban a él sí y a los demás no es lo que no puede ser.


Luego, que se quede en el QSG no nos afecta. Ya estaba allí. Si no había un gran ambiente de equipo, pues ahora menos. Ahora va a ser la vedette muy por encima de todos los demás. Tiene tela también lo que le han dado, si es verdad. Dinero tendrá mucho, pero seguirá jugando en una liga de 2ª categoría. Yo hubiera entendido que se fuese a la liga inglesa por ejemplo, pero ¿quedarse en la liga francesa? En el pecado llevará la penitencia.

Como estos tienen pasta sin límite, imagino que empezarán a fichar jugadores ahora para contentar al nene. Espero que renueven a Vinicius pronto, ahí lo dejo.

Otra cosa: espero que el Madrid no haga declaraciones de novio despechado. Lo que tiene que hacer es contacto cero, apuntarse al GYM, cerrar los fichajes por escrito y no arrastrarse JAMÁS por ningún jugador, por ninguno. 


Ya por último la prensa. Demostrado ha quedado que aquí nadie tiene ni idea, y que no se le puede hacer el más mínimo caso. Lo único para pasar el rato y poco más. Pero claro, si los periolistos beben de la fuente de unos directivos que tampoco tienen ni idea de lo que pasará porque lo fían todo a que te llegue un Whatsapp confirmatorio, pues así se explica lo que ha pasado. 

Repito: para venir en las condiciones leoninas que iba a venir se se hubiera dado el caso, mejor que se quede en su nueva y reforzada jaula de oro. 

Ahora lo importante: lo importante es la final del sábado. Deseo más que nunca que la ganemos. Ojalá así sea.


----------



## Manero (21 May 2022)

NRW_Observer dijo:


> Tú sí que vas a llorar el sábado que viene.
> 
> El negro nos la suda, lo que nos pone es poder ganar la 14 en París. En casa del negro.
> 
> ...



Ánimos que el Madrid puede perder dos finales de Champions y a Mbappé en una semana.

#Sisepuede
#Hattrickdefracasos


----------



## Malvender (21 May 2022)

El Madrid corre el riesgo de hacer lo que hizo el farsa cuando le levantó el psg a neymar: 1. Fichar a al desesperada (medianias) 2. Pagar el triple del valor de mercado de esas medianías porque los demás clubes saben que tiene una caja descomunal 









El Barcelona reacciona a Neymar: en año y medio ha gastado más de 500 millones de euros en fichajes


Un año y medio después del revuelo que creó el "Se queda" de Gerard Piqué y el posterior 'culebrón' que finalizó con Neymar Jr en el PSG, el Barcelona ha invertido más del doble de los 222 millones de euros que ingresó por el brasileño. Un total de doce fichajes por 509,9 millones de euros...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Bueno, pues ya está, se acabó la historia. A tomar por c. la tortuga.
> 
> 
> Todo este tiempo, hasta hace un par de semanas o así, pensaba: seguramente estará firmado desde enero y no dicen nada para no comprometerlo mientras esté en el QSG. Al final se ha demostrado que nada de nada. No había nada firmado, y han estado haciendo concesión tras concesión, a lo que los jeques respondían aumentando la pasta. Total, hemos pagafanteado y nos hemos comportado como el típico huelebragas, que sabemos de sobra como acaban.
> ...



Lo ha dicho, la pena es que ha impedido intentar fichar a Haland, por lo demás no creo que monten nda, Floren filtrará alguna cosa que le interese y poco más, harán silencio y ficharan alguno para el próximo año pero me imagino que tipo Camavinga, que no se entere nadie hasta tenerlo atado y bien atado.
Ojala veamos la 14.


----------



## JimTonic (21 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Lo ha dicho, la pena es que ha impedido intentar fichar a Haland, por lo demás no creo que monten nda, Floren filtrará alguna cosa que le interese y poco más, harán silencio y ficharan alguno para el próximo año pero me imagino que tipo Camavinga, que no se entere nadie hasta tenerlo atado y bien atado.
> Ojala veamos la 14.



halland no podia venir nunca con la clausula de los dos años, olvidate no tenia nada que ver con la trotuga


----------



## River in the street (21 May 2022)

Pero haland puso una clausula de salida de 150 kilos para dentro de 3 años, justo para cuando Benzema se retire y vendria con 23-24 años y fogueado en la premier


----------



## Vikingo2016 (21 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> lo dije cuando puso alguien ese video :
> 
> eso significaba que era lo contrario de lo que dijera el cantamañanas ese : o sea que se quedaba en el psg



Ahora hizo un vídeo que dice no me escondo!!


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> halland no podia venir nunca con la clausula de los dos años, olvidate no tenia nada que ver con la trotuga



No sé si será verdad o como era el contrato con el Madrid, eso ya no se sabrá. Los tiempos hubieran sido diferente encuanto a intentar su fichaje, p ero digo lo mismo que negrape, el que no viene es porque no queire, jugadores con ese nivel deciden donde quiere ir, pasta van a ganar en todos lados, vease Alaba, Rudiger, y tantos otros, en todos sitios les dan un pastizal, estan en una edad que deciden lo que más le motiva, etc.


----------



## Paobas (21 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1066109
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1066110



Ese año cumple 60 y lo han caracterizado como si tuviera 85


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Ahora hizo un vídeo que dice no me escondo!!



El problema no es equivocarse, es no aceptarlo y seguir con la historieta, que hay que esperar dice el pollo, joder, pero si no teníanninguna puta información, solo opinión, si es que Richard Dees los clava en cada programa, siempre terminan dándole la razón.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 May 2022)

Haaland iba al City seguro. 

Primero, porque el City puede permitirse aceptarle la famosa cláusula de salida. Nosotros no.

Y segundo, porque es el equipo en el que jugó su padre, y con eso no se puede competir.

Nunca tuvimos ni un 0,1% de posibilidades de ficharlo.


----------



## Chichimango (21 May 2022)

River in the street dijo:


> Pero haland puso una clausula de salida de 150 kilos para dentro de 3 años, justo para cuando Benzema se retire y vendria con 23-24 años y fogueado en la premier



Salvo que haga la de Mbappé, y utilice al Madrid para pegar el pelotazo de su vida. 

Con los clubes-estado no se puede competir de tú a tú en los fichajes gordos, la única vía es andar muy fino y muy rápido con el talento joven: detectarlo y cerrarlo antes que nadie, y luego rezar para que te salgan cracks. 

En los últimos años el Madrid ha fichado, así a voleo y de memoria: Vini, Rodrygo, Kubo, Brahim, Odegaard, Reiner, Valverde y Camavinga. Seguro que me dejo alguno, pero el caso es que la mitad de ellos te han salido válidos para el primer equipo. Pues adelante con la estrategia, no queda otra.


----------



## seven up (21 May 2022)

River in the street dijo:


> Pero haland puso una clausula de salida de 150 kilos para dentro de 3 años, justo para cuando Benzema se retire y vendria con 23-24 años y fogueado en la premier



Muchos lo flipais, lo dije con Mbappé en su momento y lo digo con Haaland ahora, son profesionales y van a donde más les paguen, lo de los tres años con el MC es lo mismo que lo de los 2 años con el BD, es una salida para ganar más dinero. Si dentro de 3 años el Real Madrid le paga más que nadie vendrá y si no al mejor postor. Lógico, lo que haría cualquiera de nosotros, como hizo CR7 O Messi.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Salvo que haga la de Mbappé, y utilice al Madrid para pegar el pelotazo de su vida.
> 
> Con los clubes-estado no se puede competir de tú a tú en los fichajes gordos, la única vía es andar muy fino y muy rápido con el talento joven: detectarlo y cerrarlo antes que nadie, y luego rezar para que te salgan cracks.
> 
> En los últimos años el Madrid ha fichado, así a voleo y de memoria: Vini, Rodrygo, Kubo, Brahim, Odegaard, Reiner, Valverde y Camavinga. Seguro que me dejo alguno, pero el caso es que la mitad de ellos te han salido válidos para el primer equipo. Pues adelante con la estrategia, no queda otra.



Eso ha sido en gran parte por los intermediarios, cada vez se pide más pasta y se subían a la parra, por eso pasaron a realizar eso, ya todos lo hacen, el hecho de tener nombre de gran equipo a veces hace decidirse a las familias de esos jugadores, también preparar un plan para que vean que si no llegan al Madrid pueden llegar a muchos equipos de Europa. Es un mundo profesional, pero no todo siempre es dinero. Con este tipo de clubs que creo que seguirán aumentando no hay nada que hacer. Lo curioso es que decían que el PSG no tenía muy claro su futuro después del mundial de Qatar, al final eso parece un bulo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Muchos lo flipais, lo dije con Mbappé en su momento y lo digo con Haaland ahora, son profesionales y van a donde más les paguen, lo de los tres años con el MC es lo mismo que lo de los 2 años con el BD, es una salida para ganar más dinero. Si dentro de 3 años el Real Madrid le paga más que nadie vendrá y si no al mejor postor. Lógico, lo que haría cualquiera de nosotros, como hizo CR7 O Messi.



y asi les ha ido a cr7 y messi....


----------



## Edu.R (21 May 2022)

Mañana el Liverpool se juega la Premier contra los Emiratos.


----------



## ccc (21 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Salvo que haga la de Mbappé, y utilice al Madrid para pegar el pelotazo de su vida.
> 
> Con los clubes-estado no se puede competir de tú a tú en los fichajes gordos, la única vía es andar muy fino y muy rápido con el talento joven: detectarlo y cerrarlo antes que nadie, y luego rezar para que te salgan cracks.
> 
> En los últimos años el Madrid ha fichado, así a voleo y de memoria: Vini, Rodrygo, Kubo, Brahim, Odegaard, Reiner, Valverde y Camavinga. Seguro que me dejo alguno, pero el caso es que la mitad de ellos te han salido válidos para el primer equipo. Pues adelante con la estrategia, no queda otra.



Y entremedio ganar y ganar pasta, porque cuando tengas el estadio hecho y amortizado, eres una maquina de ganar dinero, como el bayern: Para mi ese es el modelo, hacer buenos equipos que saben competir, que sean capaces de ganar tu liga domestica y que despues pueden competir de tu a tu con el resto de equipo europeos. 

Y nunca hipotecarse o hacer locuras, mirad el barcelona: con un presidente de mierda podiamos estar mal. Espanya no es un pais rico como alemania, francia o inglaterra y aqui vienen penurias; que el equipo sea una maquina de hacer dineros y no tenga deudas es superimportante para seguir siendo referencia a nivel mundial.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Bueno, pues un par de fichajes importantes.

De donde coño sacamos un Modric???

Un mamadou defensivo y un kroos de la vida hay a patadas, pero Modric...

Y un delantero o atacante que además de rematador sea técnico???

Estamos jodidos, el nivel del fútbol actual es muy pobre.


----------



## Manero (21 May 2022)

En serio crees que ha habido alguna lágrima en Barcelona por no ganar la Champions femenina? Si hasta habían puesto una pantalla gigante en la Plaça Catalunya para seguir el partido y a pesar de ir perdiendo aquello era una fiesta todos allí cantando *"donde está Mbappeeee, Mbappe donde estaaaa...."*

Y si ahora el jeque nos libra también de Dembelé es que es para hacerle una estatua a Al Khelaifi en la esplanada del Camp Nou.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno, pues un par de fichajes importantes.
> 
> De donde coño sacamos un Modric???
> 
> ...




¿tu Farsa no podria prestarnos a uno de vuestros top mundiales? no se... mingueza gavi pedri rocky chupi... uno de esos?


----------



## ccc (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno, pues un par de fichajes importantes.
> 
> De donde coño sacamos un Modric???
> 
> ...



Un Modric es muy dificil, es como un redondo,...,que no se lesiona. Pero tampoco habia otro roberto carlos y encontramos a marcelo; y ahora tenemos a Mendy que es un desastre a nivel ofensivo, pero que es el mejor en la defensa (ultimamente ha estado entrando y saliendo de lesiones, pero el tio es un portento).

Mira el Bayern, y de donde sacamos a un Robben? O a un Ribbery? Pues quizas no los tendremos nunca, por lo que debemos hacer un bloque mejor. Y lo han hecho y entremedio han ganado una champions.


----------



## seven up (21 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> y asi les ha ido a cr7 y messi....



¿Y tu crees que a estas altura les importa?, el palmares ya lo tenían y ahora el colchón está todavía más relleno. La vida del deportista es corta, la vida del hombre es larga.


----------



## ironpipo (21 May 2022)

Moros y negros haciendo negocios, que se puede esperar? 
Ojalá y un día salte la rana de los trapicheos de los follacabras y los clubes de fútbol y tengan que desaparecer arruinados todos. 

La mente en la 14 amigos. 
A celebrarla como nunca, este año lo merece!


----------



## Chispeante (21 May 2022)

*Diccionario Antimadridista*. 
Definición de equipo fracasado. Dícese de aquel equipo que gana la Liga, la Supercopa, está a unos meses de estrenar el mejor y más rentable estadio del mundo y llega a la final de la Copa de Europa de la manera más épica posible. Además se ahorra más de 500 millones en un jugador que no ha ganado ni un balón de oro ni una Champions.


----------



## River in the street (21 May 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Muchos lo flipais, lo dije con Mbappé en su momento y lo digo con Haaland ahora, son profesionales y van a donde más les paguen, lo de los tres años con el MC es lo mismo que lo de los 2 años con el BD, es una salida para ganar más dinero. Si dentro de 3 años el Real Madrid le paga más que nadie vendrá y si no al mejor postor. Lógico, lo que haría cualquiera de nosotros, como hizo CR7 O Messi.



Si ya lo se, no significa que por poner esa clausula vaya a venir por cojones al madrid, pero ahi te da una opcion de meterte en la puja, si luego quiere hacer un neymar o un mbappe y venderse al billete pues es su problema


----------



## Raul83 (21 May 2022)

Espero que los madridistas canten en el Estade de France ¡Mbappé, hijo de puta, Mbappé, hijo de puta!


----------



## NRW_Observer (21 May 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Ánimos que el Madrid puede perder dos finales de Champions y a Mbappé en una semana.
> 
> #Sisepuede
> #Hattrickdefracasos



De momento en basket os hemos apartado de ganarla vosotros. Como lloraba tu colega Mirotic.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

Pues no es mi estilo pero voy a ver el chiringuito hoy


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Ánimos que el Madrid puede perder dos finales de Champions y a Mbappé en una semana.
> 
> #Sisepuede
> #Hattrickdefracasos



Por lo menos hemos llegado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Malvender dijo:


> El Madrid corre el riesgo de hacer lo que hizo el farsa cuando le levantó el psg a neymar: 1. Fichar a al desesperada (medianias) 2. Pagar el triple del valor de mercado de esas medianías porque los demás clubes saben que tiene una caja descomunal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por eso decía páginas atrás que hay que actuar con tranquilidad. Mirar qué posiciones necesitamos doblar y no volvernos locos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Eso es lo que @Manero y todos los que celebran lo de Frappé no acaban de entender. Celebran el mal del rival sin darse cuenta de que nos hundimos. El far$a, el madrí, el pateti. El fútbol va a quedar reducido a la Premier y siguen sin pillarlo.


----------



## Manero (22 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Eso es lo que @Manero y todos los que celebran lo de Frappé no acaban de entender. Celebran el mal del rival sin darse cuenta de que nos hundimos. El far$a, el madrí, el pateti. El fútbol va a quedar reducido a la Premier y siguen sin pillarlo.



Tenéis toda la razón en los que habéis dicho pero también hay que mirar al detalle la situación actual de los dos clubes, con el Barça con 1500 millones de deuda y un fairplay negativo y el Madrid con dinero fresco y el estadio acabado. Y en esta situación que el Madrid pudiera juntar a Mbappe y Haaland y dominar en España y en Europa durante la próxima década era algo que realmente se podía haber dado. Y a Florentino se le ha escapado ese tren.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (22 May 2022)

Pues yo veo al Polaco en el Madrid


----------



## Vikingo2016 (22 May 2022)

Pedrerol en el chiringuito que la culpa no es de él, el decía lo que el Madrid le contaba.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (22 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Pedrerol en el chiringuito que la culpa no es de él, el decía lo que el Madrid le contaba.


----------



## Edu.R (22 May 2022)

Es el fútbol Clásico con valores vs el fútbol moderno con millones.

No sé si decir que es un milagro que el fútbol clásico siga ganando en el terreno de juego, pero a medio plazo no vamos a poder.

No digo que esto tengan que ser los románticos 80s, está claro que los clubs de fútbol funcionan ya 100% como empresas. Pero este nicho de empresas va a tener que ver si les interesa que el mejor sea el que gana en el terreno de juego, o el que tiene más millones, como si se tratasen de bancos o farmaceúticas.

Porque el sábado se decide el campeón de Europa entre 2 clubs históricos, y parece que el PSG que deportivamente lleva más de una década siendo un FRACASO sobre el cesped, que tiene una historia semejante a un club mediano, ha ganado algo por ser capaz de ofrecer el mejor contrato económico del mundo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Pues yo veo al Polaco en el Madrid



Pues es una opción. El problema es lo que pide el Bayern.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (22 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues no es mi estilo pero voy a ver el chiringuito hoy



El único que dice las cosas claras y es sensato es Paco García Claridad. 
Si no firma un contrato en enero o febrero, adiós Mbappe y ficho Halland. Ahora con ninguno.


----------



## MTJohnny (22 May 2022)

Soy culé pero me da un poco de pena que no venga Mbappé. Hubiera venido bien para el decadente prestigio de la liga española tener a un tío de ese calibre jugando por nuestros campos. En lo deportivo, no creo que sea para tanto. De todos modos, el Madrid ya gana el 80% de sus partidos sin despeinarse, y llega lejos en Europa habitualmente. Pero bueno, como dijo Núñez cuando no pudo renovar a Ronaldo el gordo y se lo llevó el Inter: "no tenemos al jugador pero tenemos el dinero". Podéis consolaros con eso, al menos no os hipotecaréis con ese jugador y seguiréis estando saneados económicamente.

Por lo que sí que me alegro es por el tremendo zasca que este asunto ha supuesto para los corrompidos medios de comunicación del régimen. En ningún momento han puesto en duda lo que desde el club blanco les iban filtrando. A ver si así espabilan y se dedican a hacer periodismo del de verdad.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (22 May 2022)

Puta Madrid los ultras del PSG y Alkelafy se calla y ríe , Mbappe riéndose. 

La mayor TROLEADA de la historia del fútbol. 

  

Florentino ridiculizado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

Un Mohamed compra un club sin historia fundado hace 40 años en una liga de tercera.

El presidente de este club si pierde amenaza a los trabajadores del equipo contrario.

Además le gusta reírse mientras llama "puta Madrid".

Son sus costumbres...


----------



## Tubiegah (22 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo habría rechazado esos 130 millones a cambio de romper la confidencialidad y joderle con una ruedas d prensa ayer al mamadou todo este teatro.
> 
> PSG y mamadou deciden que se produzca en un momento que puede dañar al Madrid no solo por la cercanía de la final, si no porque muchos objetivos de fichajes son compartidos entre Madrid y PSG, si el jugador más importante del planeta actualmente a rechazado a los blancos por el PSG cuidado con touchamendi y otros que los quieren ambos.
> 
> Se ha usado la.imagen del Android desde todos lados.



Por mi parte todos los negros esos se pueden ir a follar ojetes virosos a Alcorcón.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Por mi parte todos los negros esos se pueden ir a follar ojetes virosos a Alcorcón.




    

Si, pero necesitamos unos mamadous.


----------



## Tubiegah (22 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> los dos mejores clubes del mundo madrid y bayern tendrían que ir de la mano y decirle a la UEFA que son unos hijos de la grandísima puta



Pa confiar en los putos cabezabuque estamos. El puto farsa de Europa es el gayern


----------



## Fiodor (22 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Puta Madrid los ultras del PSG y Alkelafy se calla y ríe , Mbappe riéndose.
> 
> La mayor TROLEADA de la historia del fútbol.
> 
> ...



El Madrid se cepilló al PSG con Mbappe, Messi y Neymar... Así que sólo les quedan los cánticos a un club perdedor...


----------



## filets (22 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> los dos mejores clubes del mundo madrid y bayern tendrían que ir de la mano y decirle a la UEFA que son unos hijos de la grandísima puta





Tubiegah dijo:


> Pa confiar en los putos cabezabuque estamos. El puto farsa de Europa es el gayern











Laporta se verá con Ceferin en Turín buscando aliviar ten...


El presidente del FC Barcelona, Joan Laporta, estará en Italia el fin de semana y se reunirá con el presidente de la UEFA- Ceferin, mandatario del organismo,...




www.fcbarcelonanoticias.com


----------



## El salvaje guatemalteco (22 May 2022)

Pues podéis decir lo que queráis que si los clubs estados y tal, pero este año en semis había dos equipos (madrid y villarreal) que no tienen nada de clubs-estado. En el futbol 2+2 casi nunca son 4. Por eso hay que mantener el animo alto y que le den por culo a los morosmierda y rusosborrachos.
¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Seguiremos en la élite !!!!!!!!!!
HALA MADRID


----------



## viruz (22 May 2022)

Puta madre de mbappe y puta Francia, la proxima vez que pise el bernabeu recordatorio, el 28 a muerte, hijos de puta, a muerte a por estos hijos de puta, y di Maria otra rata, el 28 la catorceava hijos de mbappe. Puta rata la inmunda


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

Joder el programa este es un manual de cuñadismo.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (22 May 2022)

viruz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1066313
> 
> Puta madre de mbappe y puta Francia, la proxima vez que pise el bernabeu recordatorio, el 28 a muerte, hijos de puta, a muerte a por estos hijos de puta, y di Maria otra rata, el 28 la catorceava hijos de mbappe. Puta rata la inmunda


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 May 2022)

"Le informo de que he decidido quedarme en el *PSG*. Gracias por haberme dado la posibilidad de jugar en el Real Madrid, el club del que he sido seguidor desde que era niño", es lo que supuestamente le habría dicho *Mbappé *a Florentino.


----------



## Javiser (22 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El Barcelona que tiene deudda conocida de casi 1500 millones sin saber las perdidas de esta temproada y según usted es el club con más valor, mira, si existiese el far play financiero en este país, ese equipo estaría desaparecido.



Según yo no, según forbes .









Forbes reveló la lista de los 20 clubes más valiosos del mundo: la sorpresa en el liderazgo del ranking


Las instituciones mostraron un repunte en sus números luego del impacto que causó la pandemia de COVID-19. Dónde se ubica el PSG de Lionel Messi




www.google.com


----------



## HDR (22 May 2022)

Me sorprende (no) ver gente, supuestamente del Madrid, hablando ya de _"bueno, dentro de 3 años..."._

Vosotros no sois del Madrid. Lo que ha hecho este tipo es una falta de respeto. No por no venir, sino por estar 1 año entero así y luego mandar un WhatsApp al mejor presidente de la Historia del mejor club deportivo de la Historia.

Es un zumbao, es tontísimo, lo han engañado con fajos de papel. Se arrepentirá de esto durante el resto de su vida, y tiene que ser así.



Por otra parte, ahora mismo al Madrid le es mucho más necesario fichar centrocampistas y laterales. Lo de este tipo era un capricho, porque supuestamente era muy madridista y etc., pero ya vemos que no. Madridistas son Vinícius, Modric, Benzema, Valverde, Alaba... Este no.

Así que vamos a lo que es prioritario. Tchouameni y un par de laterales como mínimo.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (22 May 2022)

Será interesante ver dentro de dos o tres años, donde está el Madrid y donde Mbappé y recordar estos días del fichaje fallido.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 May 2022)

Tenemos que los supuestos dos mejores jugadores del momento jugarán el año que viene en equipos que se gastan cada año millonadas, para tener las mismas champions que el Albacete

Posiblemente el problema es que fichan mercenarios

Mientras un equipo con 138 millones de presupuesto ha llegado hasta semifinales

Por qué? porque el fútbol no es simplemente poner los 11 mejores cromos sobre el tablero


----------



## filets (22 May 2022)

Que bonita es Sandra


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Será interesante ver dentro de dos o tres años, donde está el Madrid y donde Mbappe y recordar estos días del fichaje fallido.




Creo que era una buena dupla y necesaria la relación Madrid - Mbappe.
El Madrid tal y como está la.uefa debería ganar está chamoions, tal y como está le fútbol inglés y los equipos estos de Mohameds la diferencia será cada vez mayor.

Lo ideal sería un escenario con haaland en el Barcelona y mbappe en el Madrid o al revés, la liga española en especial Madrid y Barcelona tendrán problemas para competir.

Los Sevilla, Atlético y villarreales ya sabemos que son competitivos siempre en europa league y demás.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1066388
> 
> 
> Que bonita es Sandra



ROCIADAS S.A.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (22 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1066388
> 
> 
> Que bonita es Sandra




Tiene un empujón porque además no parece demasiado desagradable.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 May 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Será interesante ver dentro de dos o tres años, donde está el Madrid y donde Mbappe y recordar estos días del fichaje fallido.



Yo creo que en 2025 el PSG seguirá teniendo cero champions y Mbappé cero balones de oro


----------



## Baconfino (22 May 2022)

Sacrificó la gloria al escoger al P$G, lo unico que tendrá son muchos mas millones en una liga menos exigente,


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

Baconfino dijo:


> Sacrificó la gloria al escoger al P$G, lo unico que tendrá son muchos mas millones en una liga menos exigente,



Incomprensible, el problema no es que no vaya a jugar en el real Madrid, el problema es que no va a jugar tampoco en Barcelona, Munich, Manchester, Liverpool o Turín.

Decide pasar los mejores años metiendo goles al lens...


----------



## 4motion (22 May 2022)

El 'whatsapp' de respuesta de Florentino a Mbappé en un tono bastante sorprendente


Pedrerol volvió a entrar en el Chiringuito Inside para detallar la respuesta del presidente del Real Madrid al futbolista del PSG.




as.com





No me creo NADA.

AQUÍ HAY ALGO OCULTO.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Th89 (22 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1066388
> 
> 
> Que bonita es Sandra


----------



## Viviendo (22 May 2022)

El 9 de River, 25 goles y 15 asistencias, fichado por el shity por 20m. Ni se intentó, es que venía la rana. De risa

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


>




Pero tiene como muchos dientes no?


----------



## Th89 (22 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero tiene como muchos dientes no?



A mí es que tiene un rollo que me mola.

Si no fuera de Murcia le pedía matrimonio.


----------



## HDR (22 May 2022)

Baconfino dijo:


> Sacrificó la gloria al escoger al P$G, lo unico que tendrá son muchos mas millones en una liga menos exigente,



Es que es tonto. Los jugadores inteligentes lo que hacen es exprimir al máximo sus buenos años ganándolo todo en equipos serios. Real Madrid, Bayern, Liverpool, Barcelona...

Para cuando decaen, ya se han labrado una gran figura. Entonces cogen y se van a China, a Estados Unidos, o a morolandia, y ahí les pagan la morterada de dinero que ellos quieran sin que tengan que esforzarse. Jubilación dorada. Beckham o Iniesta son claros ejemplos de esto.

No se puede ser más tonto, es un cipote.


Y luego vendrá arrastrándose, suplicando, cuando tenga ya cerca de 30 años. Me quito del Madrid como se les ocurra hacer por traerlo de nuevo.


----------



## Th89 (22 May 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Es que es tonto. Los jugadores inteligentes lo que hacen es exprimir al máximo sus buenos años ganándolo todo en equipos competitivos.
> 
> Para cuando decaen, ya se han labrado una gran figura. Entonces cogen y se van a China, a Estados Unidos, o a morolandia, y ahí les pagan la morterada de dinero que ellos quieran sin que tengan que esforzarse. Jubilación dorada. Beckham o Iniesta son claros ejemplos de esto.
> 
> ...



Quiero pensar que al gafudo le queda algo de dignidad y ni se le pasará por la cabeza intentarlo otra vez.

Dudo que algún madridista quiera verlo vestir esta camiseta tras esta guarrada.


----------



## Desalmado Depresivo (22 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Ramón Álvarez de Mon pide perdón por mentir.
> 
> Dice que José Félix Díaz dio una información y el se subió a la ola de esa información.



Sinceramente, la prensa no es 100% culpable.

Han montado un show durante años, pero es normal, la prensa española vive de eso y se trata del mejor club del mundo y seguramente el mejor jugador de esta década. Lo extraño sería que no montasen este show.

Dicho esto, a mi los shows no me gustan, me acaban aburriendo y este me acabó pareciendo patético.

El tonto de Ramón, que es tonto, en esto no tiene culpa, ni Pedrerol, que es el vocero de Florentino.

En el Madrid realmente estaban muy confiados en que Mbappé iba a venir y eso trasladaron a sus voceros, y estos, dicen lo que les dicen que tienen que decir. Sin más, son ellos quienes se comen el marrón, el Madrid públicamente nunca dijo que había un acuerdo con nadie.

Igual pasa con José Félix Díaz, que es otro vocero del Madrid, una persona que tiene fuentes dentro del equipo directivo y le soplan lo que les parece adecuado, es normal que muchas veces parezca que vende humo, porque la dirección deportiva del madrid contembla decenas de fichajes y van poniendo el ventilador, es parte del juego, no se inventa las cosas, se las soplan y el las adorna porque el marca vive de eso.

Pero eso pasa en el Madrid, Barcelona, Atleti y cualquier equipo. La diferencia es que cada cosa que pasa en el Madrid tiene repercusión mundial.

Lo de Mbappé con el Madrid es muy similar a lo de Silva con el Lazio, que teniendo todo APALABRADO (no firmado), se acabó pirando a la Real, pero obviamente eso no tiene interés.

Respecto a que hay un contrato estilo FIgo con una cláusula por si al final no venía aquí, ni de broma, eso es una tontería, un tío tan rata como Mbappé y su entorno no hacen esas cosas propias de muertos de hambre.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (22 May 2022)

Desalmado Depresivo dijo:


> Sinceramente, la prensa no es 100% culpable.
> 
> Han montado un show durante años, pero es normal, la prensa española vive de eso y se trata del mejor club del mundo y seguramente el mejor jugador de esta década. Lo extraño sería que no montasen este show.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo en muchas cosas. 

Pero hablamos de 5 putos años con el tema del fichaje de Mbappe, 5 años!! 

De los voceros, no digo nada gente con cero credibilidad que no son periodistas simplemente voceros de su amo.


----------



## Desalmado Depresivo (22 May 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Lo que hay montado con Mbappé es un poco absurdo. No es mejor que Cristiano, no es mejor que Ronaldo Nazario, no es mejor que Benzema.
> 
> Es un buen jugador que se infla a meter goles en una liga como la francesa, que tiene menos nivel que la segunda división española.



No es justo comparar a alguien de 23 años con jugadores que acabaron su carrera o están en su final.

Que el Gordo no va a ser mejor nadie.

Que Cristiano podría ser.

Que Benzemá para mi, ya lo es, aunque es discutible si hablamos del Benzemá actual.

Lo que está claro es que en el PSG no va a tener la carrera de Cristiano ni de puta broma, ni él ni nadie, cristiano tiene la mejor carrera como futbolista de la historia.

Siempre diferencio talento de carrera, aunque no se puede tener una gran carrera sin talento, pero se puede tener mucho talento sin tener una gran carrera, Maradona es el ejemplo perfecto.

A mi el que siempre me gustó fue Haaland y creo que Florentino ha cometido el mayor error de su vida dejándolo escapar por culpa del imbécil este, aunque aún tenemos el chance de ficharlo dentro de 2 años, viendo como madura en un buen equipo y en una buena liga como la premier, ojo, que esto me parece muy buena opción.

Al cara mono de Mbappé no lo quiero ni cobrando, es un cerdo traidor, no se puede ser tan mezquino e hijo de puta, una cosa es que te guste el dinero como nos gusta a todos y yo no criticaría a alguien por querer ganar más, cada cual tiene sus prioridades, pero este subnormal ha hecho una canallada épica, lo nunca visto.


----------



## Coto Matamoros. (22 May 2022)

Que se quede en su puta casa, NOSOTROS SOMOS EL EL REAL MADRID, el mejor club de la historia del fútbol.


----------



## juantxxxo (22 May 2022)

Estoy más jodido por la pérdida de la undécima en baloncesto que por lo del otro. La hemos tenido ahí!!!


----------



## Desalmado Depresivo (22 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en muchas cosas.
> 
> Pero hablamos de 5 putos años con el tema del fichaje de Mbappe, 5 años!!
> 
> De los voceros, no digo nada gente con cero credibilidad que no son periodistas simplemente voceros de su amo.



Desde que se fue Cristiano empezó el culebrón, el Madrid necesita fichajes que copen portadas, tertulias, jugones, manolos, chiringuitos y largueros. Esta vez se le fue de las manos a Florentino, cuesta creer que alguien como él se dejase engañar de esta manera y más me cuesta creer que dejasen escapar a haaland por un precio muy razonable por contentar al mongolo mestizo de mbappé.


----------



## juantxxxo (22 May 2022)

Coto Matamoros. dijo:


> Que se quede en su puta casa, NOSOTROS SOMOS EL EL REAL MADRID, el mejor club de la historia del fútbol.



Espero que a éste no se le vuelva a relacionar jamás con el Real Madrid. Simplemente eso, para mí ya es agua pasada.


----------



## Suprimo (22 May 2022)

Sí por favor, míl mensajes más del nigga que no ha ganado nada (no toqueis los cojones con 2018 que es lo más que tiene y no es nivel de club) en vec de centrarse en una final contra otros que hoy (ya) se juegan la Premier y que tienen que ir con el 11 de gala


----------



## Coto Matamoros. (22 May 2022)

Estoy muy jodido, ¿por qué no hemos fichado a Haaland?


----------



## Desalmado Depresivo (22 May 2022)

Coto Matamoros. dijo:


> Estoy muy jodido, ¿por qué no hemos fichado a Haaland?



Porque Mbappé no quería a nadie que le hiciese sombra y Florentino cedió, eso me temo yo, obviamente no lo sé.

Pero tiene una cláusula en el City, a los 2 años te lo puedes llevar por 150 o 200 millones. Habrá que ver como madura allí, es un equipazo para que crezca, pero bueno, el City es otro club estado que puede soltar billetes como si no hubiese mañana.

Está jodida la cosa, no habrá galácticos este año.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (22 May 2022)

El Bicho llega al Madrid con un balón de oro y habiendolo ganado absolutamente todo con el United, buscando la gloria, va y revienta al mejor Farsa de la historia ganando para el Madrid 4 copas de Europa por la cara, mete más goles que partidos (no se ha visto nada igual JAMÁS).

Y hay subnormales lamiendole las pelotas a un MORONEGRO GABACHO DIVAZO DE MIERDA, comparandolo con el gran CR7, cuando ese hijo de la gran puta no llega ni a Tierry Henry, es más, visto lo visto no va a llegar ni a Benzema.

Para empezar, no cabecea, no mete tiros libres, no llega a la velocidad ni el desborde que tenía Cristiano, ya ni hablemos del regate, no tiene potencia físicia, y menos mete los cañonazos a 50 metros que metía el Bicho, además tiene nulo liderazgo ni carisma, es un puto cobardón inútil. En serio, todos los subnormales, poneros un vídeo de Cris hace 10 años, y repetís la milonga que venís repitiendo 4 años comparandolo con el puto mindundi mena ese.


----------



## colombo1122 (22 May 2022)

Una lastima. Si se lesiona de gravedad estilo ronaldo sera epico, y corre peligro que se pierda con tanta pasta.
Me gustaria saber las cifras. Xk en algun lado dan 90 netos al año y en otros 50. Mas la prima d fichaje que en unos dna 150 y en otros 300.
Es que el tipo casi sale a 600 millones en 3 años, eso es una pasta muy gansa


----------



## Desalmado Depresivo (22 May 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> El Bicho llega al Madrid con un balón de oro y habiendolo ganando absolutamente todo con el United, buscando la gloria, va y revienta al mejor Farsa de la historia ganado para el Madrid 4 copas de Europa por la cara, mete más goles que partidos (no se ha visto nada igual JAMÁS).
> 
> Y hay subnormales lamiendole las pelotas a un MORONEGRO GABACHO DIVAZO DE MIERDA, comparandolo con el gran CR7, cuando ese hijo de la gran puta no llega ni a Tierry Henry, es más, visto lo visto no va a llegar ni a Benzema.
> 
> Para empezar, no cabezea, no mete tiros libres, no llega a la velocidad ni el desborde que tenía Cristiano, ya ni hablemos del regate, y menos mete los cañonazos a 50 metros que metía el Bicho, además tiene nulo liderazgo ni carisma, es un puto cobardón inútil. En serio, todos los subnormales, poneros un vídeo de Cris hace 10 años, y repetís la milonga que venís repitiendo 4 años comparandolo con el puto mindundi mena ese.



Ya, pero el Madrid necesita a un jugador de ataque que vaya a ser el mejor de la década y la cosa estaba entre este y Haaland, en mi opinión mucho mejor el Noruego.

La cagada de Florentino es dejarse estafar y sobre todo, perder a Haaland al menos durante dos años.

Benzemá la temporada que viene tiene mundial en noviembre, su útlimo mundial después de llevar años sin jugar con la selección, se va a dejar las piernas allí y dudo mucho que mantenga el nivel de este año o la continuidad sin tener muchas lesiones.

Por eso Haaland era el fichaje, porque en la izquierda tienes a Vini que explotó este año y en la otra a Rodrigo que va a explotar el año que viene.

El moro sobra, lo que no sobra es que se rían del club y no traigas a haaland.


----------



## vurvujo (22 May 2022)

De haber venido el Mbappé nos habríamos puesto en la mejor posición para ganar champions los próximos 5-7 años. Ahora estoy muy jodido, pero la verdad que el tortugo es muy bueno.

Haaland es otro que nos habría puesto en la misma posición de favoritismo, pero al igual que con el francés, el City habría puesto un euro más y se lo llevaba. De haberse esperado, el rubio se habría llevado algunas decenas de millones más.... y nosotros habríamos hecho no uno, sino dos ridículos.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (22 May 2022)

Desalmado Depresivo dijo:


> Ya, pero el Madrid necesita a un jugador de ataque que vaya a ser el mejor de la década y la cosa estaba entre este y Haaland, en mi opinión mucho mejor el Noruego.
> 
> La cagada de Florentino es dejarse estafar y sobre todo, perder a Haaland al menos durante dos años.
> 
> ...



El lío no ha acabado, no hablemos de Champions todavía, este verano el presidente de la puta UEFA va a intentar echar al Barcelona, a la Juventus de Turín y al Real Madrid (el premio gordo), de la Copa de Europa.

El problemón bestia que se viene tiene pinta de muy muy grande, puede que esta misma década el Fucbol tal y como lo conocemos como entretenimiento masivo, se vaya al carajo de forma definitiva, como avisaba Florentino Pérez.


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Pedrerol en el chiringuito que la culpa no es de él, el decía lo que el Madrid le contaba.



Pedretroll y sus colegas no admitirán jamás un error, igual que los periolistos, luego se extrañan que enyoutube le quiten audiencia, al menos tienen los cojones de reconocer que les han engañado y que se la han colado bien. El nivel del periotrolismo español es de traca.


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 May 2022)

MTJohnny dijo:


> Soy culé pero me da un poco de pena que no venga Mbappé. Hubiera venido bien para el decadente prestigio de la liga española tener a un tío de ese calibre jugando por nuestros campos. En lo deportivo, no creo que sea para tanto. De todos modos, el Madrid ya gana el 80% de sus partidos sin despeinarse, y llega lejos en Europa habitualmente. Pero bueno, como dijo Núñez cuando no pudo renovar a Ronaldo el gordo y se lo llevó el Inter: "no tenemos al jugador pero tenemos el dinero". Podéis consolaros con eso, al menos no os hipotecaréis con ese jugador y seguiréis estando saneados económicamente.
> 
> Por lo que sí que me alegro es por el tremendo zasca que este asunto ha supuesto para los corrompidos medios de comunicación del régimen. En ningún momento han puesto en duda lo que desde el club blanco les iban filtrando. A ver si así espabilan y se dedican a hacer periodismo del de verdad.



Si eres del Cagalona sabes que nunca hacen periodismo, tu club al que sigues está en la ruina y quién osaba decir algo hace meses era un traidor a todo, luego se rasgaban las vestiduras con la deuda, son periotrolistas.


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> El único que dice las cosas claras y es sensato es Paco García Claridad.
> Si no firma un contrato en enero o febrero, adiós Mbappe y ficho Halland. Ahora con ninguno.



Claro, lo dice ahora, otro que tal, antes se callaban todas, eso se llama ventajismo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 May 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Según yo no, según forbes .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Según Goldman Sachs tiene con ellos una deuda a pagar, bueno, no solo con ellos, ya que se dedican a revender la deuda. Pero lo que importa al final es Forbes, los auténticos dueños del club no tienen nada que decir. Lo importante es lo valioso que te consideran, no el dinero real que tienes y si tienes patrimonio negativo.


----------



## Phoenician (22 May 2022)

Sólo diré una cosa:

LO QUE NOS TIENE QUE HACER GRANDES ES LA LUCHA CONTRA TODO Y CONTRA TODOS, Y NO EL DINERO O TRAER ESTRELLITAS MERCENARIAS.

Lucha a muerte contra árbitros, Ceferin, Medios de manipulación masiva, Gobierno y mercenarios varios como Mbappe, Neymar o Messi... Ahora que Isco y Bale salen por la gatera no quiero un puto mercenario más en mi equipo. Para estar en el Madrid tienes que ser un luchador y querer formar parte de esto. Hala Madrid y nada más!


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 May 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Sólo diré una cosa:
> 
> LO QUE NOS TIENE QUE HACER GRANDES ES LA LUCHA CONTRA TODO Y CONTRA TODOS, Y NO EL DINERO O TRAER ESTRELLITAS MERCENARIAS.
> 
> Lucha a muerte contra árbitros, Ceferin, Medios de manipulación masiva, Gobierno, mercenarios varios como Mbappe, Neymar o Messi... Ahora que Isco y Bale salen por la gatera no quiero un puto mercenario más en mi equipo. Para estar en el Madrid tienes que ser un luchador y querer formar parte de esto. Hala Madrid y nada más!



Todos lo son, lo único es que unos van al combate y otros no. Esto no se va a poder evitar y más con lo que está llegando al fútbol, dueños millonarios con capacidad casi infinita en cuanto al dinero. Mientras UEFA y FIFA controlen esto va a ir a peor, entonces algunos listos se acordarán de lo malvados que eran los que proponian la superliga porque se querian cargar sus respectivas ligas, cuando lo que estaba en juego era la UEFA, pero es que es el cainismo puro y la envidia, si lo dice el vecino como es el vecino, tiene que ser malo, lo que proponga da lo mismo.


----------



## 4motion (22 May 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Sólo diré una cosa:
> 
> LO QUE NOS TIENE QUE HACER GRANDES ES LA LUCHA CONTRA TODO Y CONTRA TODOS, Y NO EL DINERO O TRAER ESTRELLITAS MERCENARIAS.
> 
> Lucha a muerte contra árbitros, Ceferin, Medios de manipulación masiva, Gobierno, mercenarios varios como Mbappe, Neymar o Messi... Ahora que Isco y Bale salen por la gatera no quiero un puto mercenario más en mi equipo. Para estar en el Madrid tienes que ser un luchador y querer formar parte de esto. Hala Madrid y nada más!



Te queda PANZARD



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenician (22 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> "Le informo de que he decidido quedarme en el *PSG*. Gracias por haberme dado la posibilidad de jugar en el Real Madrid, el club del que he sido seguidor desde que era niño", es lo que supuestamente le habría dicho *Mbappé *a Florentino.



Contestación de Florentino: ok, que te vaya muy bien. Traducción: vete a tomar por culo, no vendrás nunca al Madrid mientras yo sea presidente. Vete a comer mierda del moro cagapechos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

vamos a ver.....el negro es un gran jugador. Pero es mejor que cristiano o messi en sus mejores tiempos'??? yo creo que no.

yo estoy contento. Nos libramos de tener una puta diva en el equipo.


----------



## Tubiegah (22 May 2022)

viruz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1066313
> 
> Puta madre de mbappe y puta Francia, la proxima vez que pise el bernabeu recordatorio, el 28 a muerte, hijos de puta, a muerte a por estos hijos de puta, y di Maria otra rata, el 28 la catorceava hijos de mbappe. Puta rata la inmunda



Se dice cuatrécima o decimocuarta
Hala Madric


----------



## Tubiegah (22 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1066388
> 
> 
> Que bonita es Sandra



Conste que me gusta, pero te pega en bocao a una esquina y te monta un Ikea


----------



## Phoenician (22 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> vamos a ver.....el negro es un gran jugador. Pero es mejor que cristiano o messi en sus mejores tiempos'??? yo creo que no.
> 
> yo estoy contento. Nos libramos de tener una puta diva en el equipo.



Y además de diva lo que desestabiliza un tío ganando 50 netos: mañana mismo tienes a Verrati y Donarumma en el despacho del moro reclamando 25 netos... Creo que debemos confiar en la explosión de Vini y Rodrigo y empezar a buscar un buen delantero centro para el 2023.


----------



## kicorv (22 May 2022)

Pues nada, salen Marcelo, Bale, Isco, Hazard, seguramente Asensio, Mariano…

Y llega MAYORAL!

Voy a ir contratando Movistar y pagando la cuota de 80€/mes. Me muero por ver a Mayoral


----------



## 4motion (22 May 2022)

Y que?

Si nunca saldrá de Francia.

Jajajaja

Que disfrute de su prisión de ORO.

Y SE LO AGRADEZCA AL MARICON DE MACRON que tampoco estará ya.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (22 May 2022)

El Madrid no necesita mercenarios, además todos acaban como Messi.

Este va a dirigir el PSG? 

Deseando estoy. 

Jajajaja. 


Pd. Este JAMÁS alcanzará la gloria porque es un mierda y su familia lo mismo. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Xequinfumfa (22 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Claro, lo dice ahora, otro que tal, antes se callaban todas, eso se llama ventajismo.



No, eso se llama sentido común.
Si llegas a un acuerdo total con el futbolista en agosto y en enero no te quiere firmar un precontrato, te hueles el marrón y le pones un ultimatum para marzo mientras vas preparando el plan B. 

Florentino está mayor y se ha tragado el cuento de que Mbappé era madridista desde shiquetito y que sufría mucho porque él era muy madridista y los moros del PSG no le dejaban marchar y tal.


----------



## 4motion (22 May 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> No, eso se llama sentido común.
> Si llegas a un acuerdo total con el futbolista en agosto y en enero no te quiere firmar un precontrato, te hueles el marrón y le pones un ultimatum para marzo mientras vas preparando el plan B.
> 
> Florentino está mayor y se ha tragado el cuento de que Mbappé era madridista desde shiquetito y que sufría mucho porque él era muy madridista y los moros del PSG no le dejaban marchar y tal.



Hay algo más que FLOPER NO CONTARÁ.

creeme.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gorrión (22 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Hay algo más que FLOPER NO CONTARÁ.
> 
> creeme.
> 
> ...



Claro que hay mas, son tratos con la mafia que no puedes rechazar.


----------



## Mecanosfera (22 May 2022)

No estoy de acuerdo en que debamos entender que esto es un negocio y la pasta lo mueve todo. Eso no es cierto. Hay mil entretenimientos a los que nos podríamos aficionar: otros deportes, cine, videojuegos... Si dedicoi tiempo, mi dinero y mis sentimientos al fútbol es porque me da un plus de autenticidad y romanticismo que no me dan otros shows. Si el fútbol se queda sin la mística y el amor por los colores, se queda en nada.


----------



## arriondas (22 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Hay algo más que FLOPER NO CONTARÁ.
> 
> creeme.
> 
> ...



¿Tal vez la posibilidad de que el Madrid, el Barça y la Juve sean sancionados por la UEFA por ser los padres de la Superliga? Algo he leído por ahí, tal vez esa sea una de las razones por las que Mbappe haya renovado por el PSG, poder jugar la Champions.


----------



## 4motion (22 May 2022)

Este y su familia sólo han visto la pasta y pasta tendrán, GLORIA NINGUNA.

Y ahora más Jajajaja.

Este nunca fue jugador para el Real Madrid. 

Nunca Y floper espero que de esta aprenda. 

Y ahora a marcar goles y a dirigir AL PSG.

Jajajaja 

Un Messi de la vida pero sin llegar a la altura del zapato al enano hormonas. 







Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (22 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Tal vez la posibilidad de que el Madrid, el Barça y la Juve sean sancionados por la UEFA por ser los padres de la Superliga? Algo he leído por ahí, tal vez esa sea una de las razones por las que Mbappe haya renovado por el PSG, poder jugar la Champions.



No, son cuestiones políticas y de negocios.

Que floper CALLARA así como presiones a la familia.

Al Madrid no le van a tocar porque sería el fin de LA UEFA son corruptos pero no gilipollas. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (22 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Claro que hay mas, son tratos con la mafia que no puedes rechazar.



Porque tienen consecuencias.

EFECTIVAMENTE. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Covid Bryant (22 May 2022)

Ni jalan ni mvp. 

El pool os dará la merecida estocada, escoria.


----------



## Covid Bryant (22 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Este y su familia sólo han visto la pasta y pasta tendrán, GLORIA NINGUNA.
> 
> Y ahora más Jajajaja.
> 
> ...



La tenés adentro boludo, este ganaba mundiales mientras tú sigues doriteando, y chupando Big.


----------



## sintripulacion (22 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Pero compañero, no culpemos al emir de Qatar.
> 
> Si mbape en mayo firma contrato y quiere venir al Madrid el emir no puede hacer nada.
> 
> Mbape utilizó al Madrid y se meo en la cara por 2 vez.



Florentino ha permitido un daño irreparable a la imagen del club por no retirar la oferta cuando ya era evidente que el niñato estaba utilizando al Madrid para presionar todo lo que le daba la gana al PSG y mejorar extraordinariamente sus condiciones de contrato.
No sé cómo un tío como Florentino, curtido en el mundo de los negocios, licitaciones, presupuestos y ofertas, no ha sido capaz de ver la jugada y evitar el ridículo y el daño a la imagen del club.
Mbappe no puede vestir nunca la camiseta del Madrid y en vez de ser un parguela con una contestación infantil es lo que le tenía, como mínimo, que haber dejado claro ayer al futbolista.


----------



## Covid Bryant (22 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo en que debamos entender que esto es un negocio y la pasta lo mueve todo. Eso no es cierto. Hay mil entretenimientos a los que nos podríamos aficionar: otros deportes, cine, videojuegos... Si dedicoi tiempo, mi dinero y mis sentimientos al fútbol es porque me da un plus de autenticidad y romanticismo que no me dan otros shows. Si el fútbol se queda sin la mística y el amor por los colores, se queda en nada.



Amor por los colores del real mierdrid repleto de moronegros


----------



## feps (22 May 2022)

Sin fair play financiero para los moros, las competiciones en que jueguen están adulteradas. Si la justicia aun así lo avala, por corrupta y sobornada, será el final del fútbol como lo hemos conocido. Ningún equipo español o de cualquier otro país acabará pudiendo competir contra esos clubes dopados.


----------



## Covid Bryant (22 May 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> No, eso se llama sentido común.
> Si llegas a un acuerdo total con el futbolista en agosto y en enero no te quiere firmar un precontrato, te hueles el marrón y le pones un ultimatum para marzo mientras vas preparando el plan B.
> 
> Florentino está mayor y se ha tragado el cuento de que Mbappé era madridista desde shiquetito y que sufría mucho porque él era muy madridista y los moros del PSG no le dejaban marchar y tal.



Floper la ha cargado Big, el moreno se/os la ha metido adentrisimo. Encima el shitty estuvo rápido en tangaros el plan B.

Ahora el plan C cual es? Salah que os meterá 3 el sábado?


----------



## juantxxxo (22 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> *Un Messi Neymar 2.0 de la vida pero sin llegar a la altura del zapato al enano hormonas.*



Te lo corrijo


----------



## bubba_zanetti (22 May 2022)




----------



## 4motion (22 May 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Te lo corrijo



Perfect me olvide del fiestas y pesetas.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NRW_Observer (22 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Ni jalan ni mvp.
> 
> El pool os dará la merecida estocada, escoria.



Hora del recreo en el cotolengo?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## juantxxxo (22 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> El pool os dará la merecida estocada, escoria.



Son favoritos para la final, no????? Los del Pool digo....... que sigan siendo muy, muy favoritos. A mí todas esas cositas me ponen muy cachondo porque luego te la juegas a un partido y puede pasar de todo. Que se lo digan al paleti .


----------



## 4motion (22 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> La tenés adentro boludo, este ganaba mundiales mientras tú sigues doriteando, y chupando Big.



Este no HA ganado NADA.

NI GANARA. 

AHORA ES PRESIDENTE. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Covid Bryant (22 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Este no HA ganado NADA.
> 
> NI GANARA.
> 
> ...



1x Mejor futbolista del año





2018 Francia 
 


4x Máximo goleador



 21/22 también 

20/21 Ligue 1 - 27 Goles 19/20 Ligue 1 - 18 Goles 18/19 Ligue 1 - 33 Goles 
 


3x Fußballer des Jahres (Transfermarkt.de Userwahl)





2020 Francia 2019 Francia 2017 Francia 
 


1x Mejor futbolista de la temporada





18/19  París Saint-Germain FC 
 


1x Campeón del Mundo





2018  Francia 
 


5x Campeón de Francia





21/22  París Saint-Germain FC 19/20  París Saint-Germain FC 18/19  París Saint-Germain FC 17/18  París Saint-Germain FC 16/17  AS Mónaco 
 


3x Französischer Pokalsieger





20/21  París Saint-Germain FC 19/20  París Saint-Germain FC 17/18  París Saint-Germain FC 
 


2x Französischer Ligapokalsieger





19/20  París Saint-Germain FC 17/18  París Saint-Germain FC 
 


1x French Youth Cup winner





15/16  AS Monaco U19 
 


1x Campeón de la UEFA Nations League





2021  Francia 
 


1x Campeón de Europa Sub-19





2016  Francia U19 
 


3x Französischer Superpokalsieger





20/21   París Saint-Germain FC 19/20   París Saint-Germain FC 18/19   París Saint-Germain FC


eso con 23 años


----------



## sintripulacion (22 May 2022)

Otro aspecto criticable a Florentino es que se haya prestado a inflacionar el fútbol.
Personalmente no me gusta que en un club haya diferencias abismales entre lo que cobran los futbolistas que componen el 11 titular porque al fin y al cabo todos son importantes y aquí, al parecer, se iba a consolidar diferencias insultantes que acabarían o inflacionandolo todo o restando cohesión al grupo.
Dicho lo cual, lo único positivo del tema es el entretenido espectáculo que vamos a ver con un tipo de 23 años ejerciendo en la práctica de manager general, director deportivo, jefe de ojeadores del club, entrenador y jugador cuando todos sabemos con 23 años en que tienes la mente más del 50% del tiempo diario.


----------



## Covid Bryant (22 May 2022)

tu lo mejoras chupando pollas


----------



## Roedr (22 May 2022)

Benzema llama traidor a la tortuga-rata. Al parecer al pavo de la foto lo mataron por la traición de sus amigos.










¿Hay alguien más madridista de corazón que Benzema?.


----------



## Roedr (22 May 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> No, eso se llama sentido común.
> Si llegas a un acuerdo total con el futbolista en agosto y en enero no te quiere firmar un precontrato, te hueles el marrón y le pones un ultimatum para marzo mientras vas preparando el plan B.
> 
> Florentino está mayor y se ha tragado el cuento de que Mbappé era madridista desde shiquetito y que sufría mucho porque él era muy madridista y los moros del PSG no le dejaban marchar y tal.



pues sí, sobre todo con los precedentes


----------



## feps (22 May 2022)

La liga francesa es ese campeonato nacional en el que acabó Lobo Carrasco, cuando lo echó el Barcelona con menos de 30 años. El nivel no ha cambiado mucho desde entonces.


----------



## NRW_Observer (22 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> 1x Mejor futbolista del año
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y las mismas Champions que él Paleti. 

Llevando el número cero en la manga con orgullo.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## feps (22 May 2022)

A Ancelotti le queda poco en el banquillo como siga cobardeando en tablas. Sin embargo a Rodrygo le queda muchísimo porque tiene clase, gol y no hace ruido. Con confianza, este chico llegará lejos.


----------



## Th89 (22 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Benzema llama traidor a la tortuga-rata. Al parecer al pavo de la foto lo mataron por la traición de sus amigos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hostia qué jefe


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (22 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Benzema llama traidor a la tortuga-rata. Al parecer al pavo de la foto lo mataron por la traición de sus amigos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese es el que se empotraba a la mujer de Will Smith y la dejó hecha una viuda de Alfa.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## golden graham (22 May 2022)

Si el madrid no trae a nadie, el fichaje del atleti es morata y el barca no va a traer nada, pues la liga va a ser un bodrio importante.


----------



## Roedr (22 May 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Ese es el que se empotraba a la mujer de Will Smith y la dejó hecha una viuda de Alfa.
> 
> Cuidado pues.



Va a ser curiosillo el ataque de Francia en el Mundial. ¿Se la pasará Benzy a tortuga-rata?.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 May 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Si el madrid no trae a nadie, el fichaje del atleti es morata y el barca no va a traer nada, pues la liga va a ser un bodrio importante.



Nada mejor gastemos gritones de euros en medianas .como grealish..todo pagado por los islamistas que financian talibanes


----------



## Roedr (22 May 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Si el madrid no trae a nadie, el fichaje del atleti es morata y el barca no va a traer nada, pues la liga va a ser un bodrio importante.



Es que no hay que traer a nadie por traer. Hay que mantener la cabeza fría. Si fichamos por fichar encima nos vamos a joder a nosotros mismos.


----------



## Silluzollope (22 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Tal vez la posibilidad de que el Madrid, el Barça y la Juve sean sancionados por la UEFA por ser los padres de la Superliga? Algo he leído por ahí, tal vez esa sea una de las razones por las que Mbappe haya renovado por el PSG, poder jugar la Champions.



Yo creo que es solo pasta, mucha pasta y avaricia. Estoy convencido de que todo se resume en cuanto más dinero mejor, de ahí la filtración de hace unos días de que el Liverpool había preguntado. Solo otra excusa para sacar más pasta al jeque o al Madrid.


----------



## 4motion (22 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> 1x Mejor futbolista del año
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De Francia?

Jajajaja

Claro que si GUAPI.

Y esa liga menor que es lo que es?

La champions se juega el sábado.

ATONTADO.

Y sabes que?

Juega un tal Madrid.

WHO IS MBAPPE?

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feps (22 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es que no hay que traer a nadie por traer. Hay que mantener la cabeza fría. Si fichamos por fichar encima nos vamos a joder a nosotros mismos.



Es que para eso está la cantera, pero hay que confiar en ella. El Madrid puede tener como tercer o cuarto delantero a Latasa, por ejemplo. ¿Para qué quieres una cantera si luego no la utilizas? Acabas regalando a jugadores, a los que has estado formando inmejorablemente durante una década o más.


----------



## josemanuelb (22 May 2022)

Pues nada, la rana ya es pasado, hoy es otro dia. Tenemos 13. Somos el Madrid. La historia y no rendirse nunca no se compran con dinero.

Prioridad total a la final y planificar la plantilla de la próxima temporada.

Hay una plantilla joven y bastante buena, no hay que volverse locos.

Que Camavinga y Rodygo acaben de explotar.

Tirar más de cantera.

Un delantero suplente. Yo me traía gratis a Morata. El doblete de ZZ lo hizo bien. 15 partidos + dar relevo a Karim. No es Van Basten pero no es lento y de cabeza va bien. Y es blanco y español, que a este paso acabamos jugando con 11 morenos.

Mientras se busca un gran 9 para sustituir a Karim en un par de años.

Y los fichajes se ofrece menos que los moros. Si quiere venir ok, acepta venir cobrando menos, deportivamente quiere venir (tipo Rudiger si viene o Vini que podría cobrar más fuera o Camavinga que habría cobrado más con los moros), si viene cobrando menos no es un pesetas y valora la parte deportiva, si no siempre un plan b.

Y a seguir ganando títulos viendo como el resto nunca alcanzarán nuestra sala de trofeos.

Hala Madrid.


----------



## tururut12 (22 May 2022)

Sinceramente el entorno del Real Madrid (prensa y aficionados) y, en particular, su presidente, han actuado como el pagafantas que pretende llevarse al huerto a una diva. Han dado atención y puesto en un pedestal a un jugador que le ha utilizado para mejorar notablemente su contrato. Se han creido las patrañas que Mbappe era merengue de nacimiento y que hablaba español para jugar en el club de sus sueños. Sin llegar a ser jugador del Real ya lo habían idolatrado, incluso contribuyendo con sus goles a una probable eliminación en octavos de final, que no se produjo por la resurrección formidable del equipo blanco.

Mientras tanto, esa misma prensa, acosaba y menospreciaba al jugador Bale por jugar al golf y no querer aprender español.
Por lo menos, sus goles en las finales fueron decisivos para conseguir títulos.


----------



## cebollo (22 May 2022)

El PSG podría convertirse en un gran equipo francés si además de Mbappe fichan a Dembele, Pogba, de entrenador ponen a Zidane...Toda Francia les apoyaría, son muy patriotas. Tendrían algo parecido a una identidad. El equipo Frankenstein mercenario hecho con fichajes millonarios del mundo entero pasaría a ser el City.

Al jeque quizá no se le ocurra porque dinero aparte, no dejan de ser moromierdas con cociente intelectual 87.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (22 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Un Modric es muy dificil, es como un redondo,...,que no se lesiona. Pero tampoco habia otro roberto carlos y encontramos a marcelo; y ahora tenemos a Mendy que es un desastre a nivel ofensivo, pero que es el mejor en la defensa (ultimamente ha estado entrando y saliendo de lesiones, pero el tio es un portento).
> 
> Mira el Bayern, y de donde sacamos a un Robben? O a un Ribbery? Pues quizas no los tendremos nunca, por lo que debemos hacer un bloque mejor. Y lo han hecho y entremedio han ganado una champions.



Me cago en la puta, si Robben se lo vendió el Madric al Bayern, y a Ribery no se le fichó porque no se quiso. Seguramente porqué era más feo que un pie y no vendía una puta camiseta.

Un poco de memoria, *hostia puta*.


----------



## 4motion (22 May 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> Sinceramente el entorno del Real Madrid (prensa y aficionados) y, en particular, su presidente, han actuado como el pagafantas que pretende llevarse al huerto a una diva. Han dado atención y puesto en un pedestal a un jugador que le ha utilizado para mejorar notablemente su contrato. Se han creido las patrañas que Mbappe era merengue de nacimiento y que hablaba español para jugar en el club de sus sueños. Sin llegar a ser jugador del Real ya lo habían idolatrado, incluso contribuyendo con sus goles a una probable eliminación en octavos de final, que no se produjo por la resurrección formidable del equipo blanco.
> 
> Mientras tanto, esa misma prensa, acosaba y menospreciaba al jugador Bale por jugar al golf y no querer aprender español.
> Por lo menos, sus goles en las finales fueron decisivos para conseguir títulos.



Bale es un mercenario y un jeta, ni lo nombres.

A Wales a jugar al golf porque haber que equipo lo quiere.

Que te den por el Culo y te la machacas con dos piedras bale. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tururut12 (22 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El PSG podría convertirse en un gran equipo francés si además de Mbappe fichan a Dembele, Pogba, de entrenador ponen a Zidane...Toda Francia les apoyaría, son muy patriotas. Tendrían algo parecido a una identidad. El equipo Frankenstein mercenario hecho con fichajes millonarios del mundo entero pasaría a ser el City.
> 
> Al jeque quizá no se le ocurra porque dinero aparte, no dejan de ser moromierdas con cociente intelectual 87.



El mejor fichaje sería que los entrenara Zinedine Zidane. Como es un entrenador al que le sonríe la fortuna, alguna Champions les caerá.


----------



## 4motion (22 May 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> El mejor fichaje sería que los entrenara Zinedine Zidane. Como es un entrenador al que le sonríe la fortuna, alguna Champions les caerá.



Ojalá y que las alineaciones las haga Negrappe y los fichajes también.





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feps (22 May 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> El mejor fichaje sería que los entrenara Zinedine Zidane. Como es un entrenador al que le sonríe la fortuna, alguna Champions les caerá.



Ojalá el PSG fiche a Zidane.


----------



## tururut12 (22 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Bale es un mercenario y un jeta, ni lo nombres.
> 
> A Wales a jugar al golf porque haber que equipo lo quiere.
> 
> ...



Por lo menos sus goles contribuyeron a ganar la 10 y 13 Champions. Que al final ha sido un jeta es cierto pero en esto ha influido la prensa y sus lesiones.

En cambio, el Marca y As venerando a un Mbappé que quería eliminar al Real Madrid y a fe que se esforzó por conseguirlo.


----------



## Roedr (22 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ojalá el PSG fiche a Zidane.



Qué dices... ZZ los haría competitivos y ganadores.


----------



## feps (22 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Qué dices... ZZ los haría competitivos y ganadores.



Eso habría que verlo. ¿Alguien sabe lo dañino que resulta en un vestuario tener a un jugador que gana más que el resto del equipo junto, y que además es un mafioso con plenos poderes en el club?

No apostaría ni diez euros por el futuro del PSG.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

Cada vez pienso más que todo es una treta publicitaria en la que real Madrid y mbappe sabían que este era el final.


----------



## JimTonic (22 May 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Florentino ha permitido un daño irreparable a la imagen del club por no retirar la oferta cuando ya era evidente que el niñato estaba utilizando al Madrid para presionar todo lo que le daba la gana al PSG y mejorar extraordinariamente sus condiciones de contrato.
> No sé cómo un tío como Florentino, curtido en el mundo de los negocios, licitaciones, presupuestos y ofertas, no ha sido capaz de ver la jugada y evitar el ridículo y el daño a la imagen del club.
> Mbappe no puede vestir nunca la camiseta del Madrid y en vez de ser un parguela con una contestación infantil es lo que le tenía, como mínimo, que haber dejado claro ayer al futbolista.



Floper no retiro la Oferta para joder a los moros


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

El Madrid tiene que rociar al Liverpool como sea y más en la casa del mamadou.

El arbitraje va a ser chungo, no me refiero a grandes errores, me refiero al arbitraje que desde el principio mina, amarillas tontas, fuera de juegos tontos, vamos lo que es condicionar el partido sin ningún error grave.

Por cierto andaba viendo ESPN y su nivel de fanatismo es tremendo, "mbappe hace bien en quedarse en el PSG es un gran equipo".

Desde luego los ejemplares de mamadou que traigamos deben ser del perfil de camavinga, mamadous entrenados y resueltos.


Este en dos años está volviendo a llamar a la puerta del Madrid como hizo Neymar con el Barcelona.


----------



## feps (22 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El Madrid tiene que rociar al Liverpool como sea y más en la casa del mamadou.
> 
> El arbitraje va a ser chungo, no me refiero a grandes errores, me refiero al arbitraje que desde el principio mina, amarillas tontas, fuera de juegos tontos, vamos lo que es condicionar el partido sin ningún error grave.
> 
> ...



Yo haría lo posible por fichar a Tchouameni. Nada de gastarse un pastizal en medianías. Y apostar algo por la cantera. ¿Cuántos 'Nachos' podría tener el Madrid en plantilla con un entrenador corajudo?


----------



## Silluzollope (22 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Eso habría que verlo. ¿Alguien sabe lo dañino que resulta en un vestuario tener a un jugador que gana más que el resto del equipo junto, y que además es un mafioso con plenos poderes en el club?
> 
> No apostaría ni diez euros por el futuro del PSG.



Va a estar divertido el vestuarío con Neymar en plan despechado y sin ninguna intención de irse y renunciar a su millonada por contrato, o los clanes que hay en el mismo ahora que hay un cacique. ZZ supo manejar un vestuario en el que el ego mayúsculo era CR7 pero el resto tenían un perfil más bajo. Ahora lidiará con un conjunto de divas que además no van a querer irse, nadie les va a dar la pasta que les da el PSG.

A Messi en cambio imagino que al ser medio tonto se la sudará.


----------



## 4motion (22 May 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Va a estar divertido el vestuarío con Neymar en plan despechado y sin ninguna intención de irse y renunciar a su millonada por contrato, o los clanes que hay en el mismo ahora que hay un cacique. ZZ supo manejar un vestuario en el que el ego mayúsculo era CR7 pero el resto tenían un perfil más bajo. Ahora lidiará con un conjunto de divas que además no van a querer irse, nadie les va a dar la pasta que les da el PSG.
> 
> A Messi en cambio imagino que al ser medio tonto se la sudará.



A Messi se la suda porque el año que viene se pira de ese estercolero.

Si o si.

Ni el, Ni su mujer, ni sus hijos están a gusto allí.


Falta que fichen a Cristiano.

Jajajaja 


Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kartoffeln (22 May 2022)




----------



## josemanuelb (22 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Yo haría lo posible por fichar a Tchouameni. Nada de gastarse un pastizal en medianías. Y apostar algo por la cantera. ¿Cuántos 'Nachos' podría tener el Madrid en plantilla con un entrenador corajudo?



Tres o cuatro fácilmente. Blanco es un buen jugador y parece que con la cabeza centrada. Arribas podría sustituir perfectamente a Isco. Cuartos centrales hay varios. Y Santos es interesante, fuerte, no es lento y puede jugar en varias posiciones en defensa (precisamente le llaman el nuevo Nacho). Sin contar a la siguiente generación de Marvel o Bruno Iglesias.

Y todos españoles.


----------



## xilebo (22 May 2022)

La prensa hoy calentita









Y en francia mucho cachondeo con el tema, putos franceses


----------



## feps (22 May 2022)

Por cierto, dentro de seis días el Madrid juega una final de Champions. Quizá sea el momento de dejar de hablar de los moros y apoyar a los nuestros.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

En 10 horas mbappe ha perdido 6 millones de seguidores en Instagram.


----------



## juantxxxo (22 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Eso habría que verlo. ¿Alguien sabe lo dañino que resulta en un vestuario tener a un jugador que gana más que el resto del equipo junto, y que además es un mafioso con plenos poderes en el club?



Quién era el entrenador que decía que su sueldo tenía que ser 1 euro más que el jugador mejor pagado?????? Creo que esa es la filosofía correcta.


----------



## 4motion (22 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Por cierto, dentro de seis días el Madrid juega una final de Champions. Quizá sea el momento de dejar de hablar de los moros y apoyar a los nuestros.



Me da que el abuelo de la ceja sale con los cabrones trotadores de siempre en la media y si nos enculan, sacará a camavinga y Rodrigo.

Allá por el minuto 80.

Su puta madre.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Th89 (22 May 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Quién era el entrenador que decía que su sueldo tenía que ser 1 euro más que el jugador mejor pagado?????? Creo que esa es la filosofía correcta.



Don José Mourinho.


----------



## juantxxxo (22 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Don José Mourinho.



He estado por ponerlo, pero no me acordaba exactamente quién era. Ese es el camino porque luego se te suben a las barbas o dejan el equipo hecho unos zorros, como ha pasado en can farsa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

Se filtra video de la negociación de mbappe con el real Madrid:


----------



## arriondas (22 May 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Yo creo que es solo pasta, mucha pasta y avaricia. Estoy convencido de que todo se resume en cuanto más dinero mejor, de ahí la filtración de hace unos días de que el Liverpool había preguntado. Solo otra excusa para sacar más pasta al jeque o al Madrid.



En el futbol moderno, lo que atrae a más de un jugador es el proyecto deportivo... y el económico. Luego está el entorno del jugador, que también saca tajada. Mbappe se ha decantado por seguir en el PSG, por pasta, porque es posible que se convierta en el mandamás de la plantilla, etc. Para ello, el tortugo no ha tenido ningún reparo en jugar con el Madrid, aprovechando la estupidez de la prensa y la inesperada ingenuidad del club (lo cual me resulta chocante en gente que tiene el culo pelado a la hora de hacer negocios como Floren)


----------



## feps (22 May 2022)

Ancelotti es nuestro entrenador, y aunque no confío en él, espero que al menos escuche a los jugadores. En una final no tienes margen de error. Gana siempre quien menos la caga. El Liverpool en ese aspecto lo veo más sólido, especialmente porque Klopp es mejor entrenador.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>




No te he visto por este hilo durante los últimos meses, culerdo.

Deja de hacer el ridículo que nos estamos riendo mucho de ti


----------



## Tubiegah (22 May 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Quién era el entrenador que decía que su sueldo tenía que ser 1 euro más que el jugador mejor pagado?????? Creo que esa es la filosofía correcta.



Il Pater






toma mbappe


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Me da que el abuelo de la ceja sale con los cabrones trotadores de siempre en la media y si nos enculan, sacará a camavinga y Rodrigo.
> 
> Allá por el minuto 80.
> 
> ...




Igual no es mala idea sacar a Edu y Rodrigo en la segunda parte para que alboroten el partido


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Por cierto, dentro de seis días el Madrid juega una final de Champions. Quizá sea el momento de dejar de hablar de los moros y apoyar a los nuestros.




Por fin


----------



## xilebo (22 May 2022)

*El adiós de Marcelo*


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (22 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1066388
> 
> 
> Que bonita es Sandra



Y seguro que sabe más de fútbol que Ron-cerdo.






xilebo dijo:


> *El adiós de Marcelo*



Pedazo de jugador que lo ha dado todo por un equipo, aunque le hayan pagado bien.

Mis dies.


----------



## josemanuelb (22 May 2022)




----------



## xilebo (22 May 2022)

*Duras negociaciones*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En el futbol moderno, lo que atrae a más de un jugador es el proyecto deportivo... y el económico. Luego está el entorno del jugador, que también saca tajada. Mbappe se ha decantado por seguir en el PSG, por pasta, porque es posible que se convierta en el mandamás de la plantilla, etc. Para ello, el tortugo no ha tenido ningún reparo en jugar con el Madrid, aprovechando la estupidez de la prensa y la inesperada ingenuidad del club (lo cual me resulta chocante en gente que tiene el culo pelado a la hora de hacer negocios como Floren)




Dejaos de pajas mentales, esto a sido una guerra fría donde unos y otros son usados.
Mbappe solo es un paleto más con unos padres paletos a los que les han dicho que su hijo es esoecial, han visto que les llama el presidente de Francia y se han creído que de verdad eran especiales y tenían el mundo a sus pies.

A los paletos se les ha comido la cabeza y al mamadou le gusta más el dinero que un tonto una tiza.
Pero vamos a ver, eres el mejor futbolista del mundo y te quedas en un país donde el fútbol no está ni entre los 3 deportes más seguidos???.

Puedes jugar donde quieras, cualquier gran equipo va a estar dispuesto a ficharte y te quedas los mejores años de tu carrera jugando contra el lens   

Lo último es vender que el tio es valiente porque quiere hacer historia con el PSG y en el Madrid solo sería un capítulo más .

Supongo que cristiano siempre quiso hacer carrera en el Sporting.

Messi otro cobarde que no se quedó en el Rosario CF.


En fin, paletos y sus paletadas, hace un año vio que le traían a Messi y que este cobraba el doble y uso al madrid.

El tema es que el Madrid ha caído o querido caer en este juego.

Si todo pasa tal como relatan los medios son todos una banda de paletos, y menos no se podía esperar, solo son un grupo de forofos con dinero que han comprado un equipo.

Os imagináis a un presidente europeo escuchar "puta la ciudad que sea" hacer un silencio para que se escuchen los cánticos y reírse, a la vez que el tipo que te ha pedido que lo fiches reírse mientras escucha esos cánticos???.

Esta gente se va a cargar el fútbol, y cuando no tengan otra cosa que hacer se dedicaran a jugar con "fuegos artificiales" como a ellos les gusta.

Ya me dirás tú qué pinta la paleta de la madre filtrando los de los derechos de imagen con el jugador ya firmado por el PSG.

Yo soy florentino y filtraba el vídeo de Nasser amenazando a los trabajadores del Madrid.

Resulta que los rusos son muy malos pero los Mohamed estos que tienen sus países exclavizados, son investigados y denunciados por cometer asesinatos y pasarse por el arco del triunfo los derechos humanos más fundamentales son buenos, es alucinante, y luego los mongolos del Huesca F.C por inventarme alguno diciendo que la super liga pone en peligro el fútbol mundial.

Es de subnormales, que el Madrid y otros 8 grandes europeos coja sus equipos y se monten su puto torneo de una vez, dentro de 3 años veremos al newcastle siendo semifinalista de la champions.


----------



## El Pionero (22 May 2022)

Esperemos que el El Confidencial tenga las grabaciones de el tito Floren sobre Mbappé.

La liga española va por el mismo camino que el Calcio.


----------



## treblinca (22 May 2022)

Que se prepare Mpappe a correr lo de Messi porque al caminante en el último año se la suda todo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

El problema además es cuando a unos paletos les as enseñado las puertas del poder y lo adictivo que es, hoy han sido 300 millones, pero después de eso?? Porque hasta dentro de tres años no hay más pasta, y durante estos tres años su hijo el especial no va a tener tanto los focos encima como durante este año, hasta hace 12 meses las noticias en París eran Messi y ramos, mbappe sube publicitariamente por su unión al nombre del madrid., y cuando diga que quiere largar a Messi y el mahomed le diga que hasta aquí hemos llegado?, Lo mismo se piensa que el Mohamed le decía en serio lo de ser director deportivo.

Los padres paletos han sentenciado a su hijo a una liga mierdosas en un club mierdoso y cuando cumpla este contrato verá que nadie le va a poder pagar ni de lejos lo que cobra ahora.


----------



## El Pionero (22 May 2022)

El PSG es el Bayern francés. No se qué interesante jugar una liga monopolio de uno.


----------



## xilebo (22 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Dejaos de pajas mentales, esto a sido una guerra fría donde unos y otros son usados.
> Mbappe solo es un paleto más con unos padres paletos a los que les han dicho que su hijo es esoecial, han visto que les llama el presidente de Francia y se han creído que de verdad eran especiales y tenían el mundo a sus pies.
> 
> A los paletos se les ha comido la cabeza y al mamadou le gusta más el dinero que un tonto una tiza.
> ...



*Se queda.*


----------



## Roedr (22 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> La prensa hoy calentita
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En L'Equipe parace que nos tienen ganas hahaha. Portada revanchista y ridícula.


----------



## Roedr (22 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El adiós de Marcelo*



Todavía me acuerdo de cuando llegó acompañado de su abuelo.


----------



## 4motion (22 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Igual no es mala idea sacar a Edu y Rodrigo en la segunda parte para que alboroten el partido



Lo malo es que para este mamón cabezón la segunda parte empieza en el minuto 80.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Roedr (22 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Dejaos de pajas mentales, esto a sido una guerra fría donde unos y otros son usados.
> Mbappe solo es un paleto más con unos padres paletos a los que les han dicho que su hijo es esoecial, han visto que les llama el presidente de Francia y se han creído que de verdad eran especiales y tenían el mundo a sus pies.
> 
> A los paletos se les ha comido la cabeza y al mamadou le gusta más el dinero que un tonto una tiza.
> ...



Buen resumen, aunque si lo hubieras hecho más sintético habría sido mejor.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Humor negro


----------



## 4motion (22 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Y seguro que sabe más de fútbol que Ron-cerdo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1066677
> 
> ...



Pagarle bien es justo y es necesario, el defendió ese equipo y esa camiseta con honor y espero que siga vinculado al Madrid.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 May 2022)

Durante esta semana, extenuante en lo mental, *el Real Madrid ha viajado de la alegría a la tristeza.* De dar por cerrado a *Kylian Mbappé* a comenzar a dudar y terminar por temer lo peor, como finalmente ha ocurrido. Tan mal pintaba la cosa que *el viernes se consideró seriamente retirar la oferta.* 

En la cúpula del club blanco no comprendían cómo el deseado galáctico no terminaba de decantarse para, de una vez, firmar. *Se sintió como una falta de respeto* que, además, amenazaba la imagen de la entidad. Desde dentro reconocen momentos de tensión... sofocados por la intervención interna y externa para aguantar hasta el sábado en la pelea.

En varios puntos del día se pensó que abandonar la misión era la solución idónea para, de nuevo, *poner al Real Madrid por encima de todo y de todos.* Obviamente, influía considerablemente la creciente sensación de que Mbappé iba a elegir renovar con el PSG. 


Florentino, sin embargo, *reconsideró su postura, escuchó a su gente y mantuvo la propuesta...* sin mayores esperanzas. Del otro lado, Mbappé y su familia señalaban que *siempre habían mantenido que escucharían a los dos pretendientes,* algo que en España sonaba a pantomima.

El sábado por la mañana, el presidente madridista conoció directamente por Mbappé que se quedaba en París.*Florentino le contestó de forma agradable,* con los modales y el señorío por delante, y ahí 'murió' la cosa. Kylian se centró en su nueva-antigua vida, inaugurada con *un hat-trick que corona su mejor temporada en lo individual.*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

El Madrid va a rociar a todos los parisinos!!!!!!!!

Tomad ROCIADAS madrileñas!!!!

Hay más franceses en el Madrid que en el PSG no me jodas


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (22 May 2022)

Lewandoski no viene ni de coña, basicamente porque en el madrid no seria la estrella estaria por detras de benzema que ademas juega en la misma posicion, no tiraria penalties, ni faltas, ni las jugadas estarian preparadas para el. En el barca si seria la estrella y haria lo que quiere.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 May 2022)




----------



## Chichimango (22 May 2022)

Se está hablando por ahí de Darwin Núñez, alguien que siga la liga bigotuda por favor que nos haga una pequeña presentación del muchacho. Antes veía fútbol internacional, pero de un tiempo a esta parte no me da la vida, suficiente tengo con ver los partidos del Madrid (y no todos).

Edito para decir que acabo de ver una foto del chaval y se parece a Billy, el indio de Depredador.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (22 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Igual no es mala idea sacar a Edu y Rodrigo en la segunda parte para que alboroten el partido



Es que es lo que está haciendo en las eliminatorias. Primero sale la vieja guardia a intentar torear al equipo contrario con pases mil, para cansarlos un poco. Luego al final saca a los que corren para que aprovechen esta cualidad. El plan no es sin fisuras, desgraciadamente. Porque te pueden meter unos cuantos goles por el camino, ya que sabemos que la CMK no da para aguantar el medio campo desde hace tiempo. Y menos contra equipos gordos. 

El Liverpool puede que sea el Boss de final de pantalla de todos los equipos físicos que te apabullan. Ojalá no estén acertados. Para mi era más difícil el City como equipo al que meterle el diente, pero la final es a un partido y el que marque primero tendrá muchas opciones.

A principios de temporada el Madrid no es que no saliese en las quinielas de favoritos. Es que no lo dábamos por favorito ni los propios aficionados. Y sin embargo, ahí estará el sábado, en la final a la que ha llegado de la manera más heroica que se recuerda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

Empiezan a sonar nombres...

Rafaela, enkunku, Darwin....tiene que ser una jodida broma quienes son esos 

Esta claro que van a ir a por uno mediático.

Lewan con 34 es un riego excesivo.

Quedan estos tres:

Kane 30 años.

Pogba: 29 años.

Lukaku: 30 años.


Kane es un tronco y es tan estático que no podría jugar en el Madrid.


Pogba siempre he dicho que es el fichaje, pero pasa de todo y se va a la Juve.

Lukaku 30 años...


Es que o son paquetes frikis o tíos en edad de jubilación.

Haaland y mabppe estaban tan cotizados precisamente por ocas cómo estás, el fútbol mundial está en una crisis de talento alarmante.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Se está hablando por ahí de Darwin Núñez, alguien que siga la liga bigotuda por favor que nos haga una pequeña presentación del muchacho. Antes veía fútbol internacional, pero de un tiempo a esta parte no me da la vida, suficiente tengo con ver los partidos del Madrid (y no todos).
> 
> Edito para decir que acabo de ver una foto del chaval y se parece a Billy, el indio de Depredador.




Un paquete.


----------



## josemanuelb (22 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Se está hablando por ahí de Darwin Núñez, alguien que siga la liga bigotuda por favor que nos haga una pequeña presentación del muchacho. Antes veía fútbol internacional, pero de un tiempo a esta parte no me da la vida, suficiente tengo con ver los partidos del Madrid (y no todos).
> 
> Edito para decir que acabo de ver una foto del chaval y se parece a Billy, el indio de Depredador.



Ha hecho una gran temporada y le siguen varios grandes de Europa. Tiene desmarque, gol y lucha mucho. Es parecido a Cavani en joven (para mí con un poco de peor remate).


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (22 May 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> El mejor fichaje sería que los entrenara Zinedine Zidane. Como es un entrenador al que le sonríe la fortuna, alguna Champions les caerá.



Si los entrena Zidane me empiezo a acojonar. Mientras tanto son un equipo de mierda.


----------



## Roedr (22 May 2022)

Parece que siguen escociditos en La France con nosotros

La afición del PSG cantó "P*** Madrid": así fueron los gestos de Mbappé - MarcaTV


----------



## Gorrión (22 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El fútbol mundial está en una crisis de talento alarmante.



Es lo que tiene la época de los mamadú, mucho físico y poca almendra= Poco talento.


----------



## xilebo (22 May 2022)

*Bueno pues muchas gracias...*


----------



## tururut12 (22 May 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Si los entrena Zidane me empiezo a acojonar. Mientras tanto son un equipo de mierda.



No es un equipo de mierda, es un equipo sin suerte. En cuanto se le ponga de cara, va a llegar más lejos y podría ganar un par de Champions. Si no ha llegado más lejos últimamente es porque le tocaban equipos muy fuertes en las eliminatorias y por errores arbitrales.


----------



## artemis (22 May 2022)

Jajajajajja la producción de bilis vikinga esta siendo algo tremendo... Jajajajajaja esto deja claro una cosa.. 

EL MADRID YA NO DICHA A QUIEN QUIERE SI NO A QUIEN PUEDE.... 

Jajajajajajajajaja


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

No soy muy de maldini yo, pero le he escuchado hablar sobre haaland y mbappe, más razón no puede tener:

"Que nadie se equivoque, si Haaland juega en el City y Mbappe en el PSG es por una cuestión de dinero".

Y así es, lo que ocurre es que durante muchos años el Madrid tenía dos factores, historia y los mejores sueldos, ahora solo tiene la historia y nos damos cuenta (unos más que otros) que esto siempre fue un negocio.

No se trata de que los jeques ofrezcan 100 y yo 99, es que ellos ofrecen 100 y yo no puedo pagar más de 25, la diferencia es abismal.


----------



## Roedr (22 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No soy muy de maldini yo, pero le he escuchado hablar sobre haaland y mbappe, más razón no puede tener:
> 
> "Que nadie se equivoque, si Haaland juega en el City y Mbappe en el PSG es por una cuestión de dinero".
> 
> ...



Sólo la SuperLiga nos puede salvar.


----------



## Gorrión (22 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No soy muy de maldini yo, pero le he escuchado hablar sobre haaland y mbappe, más razón no puede tener:
> 
> "Que nadie se equivoque, si Haaland juega en el City y Mbappe en el PSG es por una cuestión de dinero".
> 
> ...



Quien quiera cracks a partir de ahora, los va tener que criar en casa para que tengan un poco de apego a la familia. Pero por aquí no lo han entendido todavía, están con el negrazo chumino que no cagan, vamos, que no se enteran de que va la historia todavía.


----------



## Woden (22 May 2022)

Lo de Flo con el marrónido ha sido más o menos esto.


----------



## Otrasvidas (22 May 2022)

La Tortuga Ninja se puede ir a tomar por el culo. Somos finalistas de la Champions mientras está en su casa desde Octavos porque NOSOTROS LE MANDAMOS A LA MIERDA.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (22 May 2022)




----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (22 May 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> No es un equipo de mierda, es un equipo sin suerte. En cuanto se le ponga de cara, va a llegar más lejos y podría ganar un par de Champions. Si no ha llegado más lejos últimamente es porque le tocaban equipos muy fuertes en las eliminatorias y por errores arbitrales.



El año pasado les ganó la liga el Lille, el Lens o alguno así.

Y han llegado a 1 final de Champions en 10 años. Semifinales también pocas. Los árbitros le robaron 1 vez, las otras 9 fue por paquetes.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Quien quiera cracks a partir de ahora, los va tener que criar en casa para que tengan un poco de apego a la familia. Pero por aquí no lo han entendido todavía, están con el negrazo chumino que no cagan, vamos, que no se enteran de que va la historia todavía.



El problema es que estamos a un paso del efecto nba en las canteras de baloncesto

El barça ficha niños de otros clubs, pero también, cada año los jeques le dan un puesto de directivo en una multinacional al analfabeto padre del chaval de turno y se llevan a los que destacan

Así que, el tema cantera es el camino, como en el basket, pero es un peligro. Inviertes en formar a un chaval y cuando empieza a destacar los jeques te lo roban (en el caso del basket es la nba/ncaa la que te los roba)


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Empiezan a sonar nombres...
> 
> Rafaela, enkunku, Darwin....tiene que ser una jodida broma quienes son esos
> 
> ...




A pogba no lo quieren ni en su casa.

El fichaje es tchoua


----------



## Gorrión (22 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> El problema es que estamos a un paso del efecto nba en las canteras de baloncesto
> 
> El barça ficha niños de otros clubs, pero también, cada año los jeques le dan un puesto de directivo en una multinacional al analfabeto padre del chaval de turno y se llevan a los que destacan
> 
> Así que, el tema cantera es el camino, como en el basket, pero es un peligro. Inviertes en formar a un chaval y cuando empieza a destacar los jeques te lo roban (en el caso del basket es la nba/ncaa la que te los roba)



Justo estaba pensando en eso también, te sacas un Pedri de la chistera por decir algo y viene un monstruo de estos y se lo llevan después de haberlo formado, vamos, lo que han hecho Barça y Madrid toda la vida con los clubs mas pobres. Pero al final será la única manera de retener a uno o dos que te salgan cada 10 años, que considere al club como su familia y no quiera irse.


----------



## Roedr (22 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> A pogba no lo quieren ni en su casa.
> 
> El fichaje es tchoua



Yo pasaría de esos extractos culturales... el tío se va a ir donde más paguen. 

Debemos concentrar esfuerzos en Sud-América donde tenemos una ventaja cultural y además son mucho mejores peloteros que los mamadus. También hay mamadus blancos, mira Valverde la zancada y motor que tiene.


----------



## GUAPORIVERA (22 May 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> El año pasado les ganó la liga el Lille, el Lens o alguno así.
> 
> Y han llegado a 1 final de Champions en 10 años. Semifinales también pocas. Los árbitros le robaron 1 vez, las otras 9 fue por paquetes.



Tienenmas presupuesto que el Madrid y el Barcelona juntos y solo pla prima de fichaje de Mbape es mas que el presupuesto de el Madrid para todo el año, por cierto el lille tiene mas presupuesto que el atletico de Madrid y este año elimino al Sevilla los dos grandes rivales Madridistas en las dos ultimas temporadas del Madrid en la poderos (risas) liga Española.


----------



## filets (22 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Justo estaba pensando en eso también, te sacas un Pedri de la chistera por decir algo y viene un monstruo de estos y se lo llevan después de haberlo formado, vamos, lo que han hecho Barça y Madrid toda la vida con los clubs mas pobres. Pero al final será la única manera de retener a uno o dos que te salgan cada 10 años, que considere al club como su familia y no quiera irse.



Pedri lo sacó la UD Las Palmas y despues de formarlo y apostar por él se lo llevo el Barsa por 2M de euros
Pues ahora Vini, Rodrygo o Valverde pueden acabar en el City , PSG o NewCastle
Es la situacion actual


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> A pogba no lo quieren ni en su casa.
> 
> El fichaje es tchoua



No as visto la premier en tu vida, solo comparar a un tío que hasta hace una semana nadie conocía con Pogba que como no se pudo materializar su fichaje la prensa española comenzó a vender que era irregular  los mismos que dicen que bale es poco profesional estando en forma con la mitad de la plantilla llena de sebosos

Joder macho más opinión propia, Pogba es un excelente centrocampista, el más técnico después de Modric y a la altura o más de los portugueses del City y united.

El tío se va a a la juve por 7 netos cuando cobraba 15 en el united, lo mismo nos hemos equivocado de mamadou y tal...

Touchamendi no lo conocía ni Dios, hace 2 meses empiezan a subir videos de el y veo exactamente lo mismo que en cualquier mamadou, nada destacable.

Tenemos un problema serio en el centro del campo, kroos y Casimiro tiene reemplazo, pero Modric hay que hilar muy fino, necesitamos alguien técnico no a un mamadou random de 20 años.

La delantera incluso pueden permitirse no fichar a nadie durante un año con Benzema en forma y tal.

Pero el centro del campo debe ajustarse con alguien que tenga galones, este acostumbrado a la presión y sepa lo que es jugar en un grande, cómo vas a traer al mamadou ese con 20 años y darle el mando del centro del campo del Madrid hombre

Y Modric nos durá un año más, esto debe hacerse ya.


----------



## Javiser (22 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Según Goldman Sachs tiene con ellos una deuda a pagar, bueno, no solo con ellos, ya que se dedican a revender la deuda. Pero lo que importa al final es Forbes, los auténticos dueños del club no tienen nada que decir. Lo importante es lo valioso que te consideran, no el dinero real que tienes y si tienes patrimonio negativo.



A ver, que no soy del Barça y me la suda todo, a mi como si desaparece, que es un ejemplo de la disparidad del fair play financiero, y el psg lleva 5 años acumulando perdidas que suman más de 200 millones al año, a eso me refiero. Si quieres toma el ejemplo para ver qué al PSG se le permite todo,o no lo tomes ¿A mí que me cuentas?


----------



## feps (22 May 2022)

Kroos: "Este Liverpool es más fuerte que el de 2018"


En una entrevista concedida al diario Bild, Kroos habla de la final ante el Liverpool, el gen competitivo del conjunto blanco y la evolución de Benzema.




as.com


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 May 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



HOmbre, el calvo indepe conocido como mr patán, lameculos de Laporta sin parangón. El que decía que Messi seguía y tenían 10 fichajes por mes que nunca llegaron.


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 May 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> A ver, que no soy del Barça y me la suda todo, a mi como si desaparece, que es un ejemplo de la disparidad del fair play financiero, y el psg lleva 5 años acumulando perdidas que suman más de 200 millones al año, a eso me refiero. Si quieres toma el ejemplo para ver qué al PSG se le permite todo,o no lo tiene mes ¿A mí que me cuentas?



El fair play financiero es una milonga, ni se aplica en Europa ni tampoco en ESpaña, el Atlético de Madrid es otro, que lo cubre con ampliaciones de capital.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El adiós de Marcelo*



Un crack. Al nivel de Roberto Carlos. Buen tipo. No se ha quejado nunca. Y es capaz incluso de seguir en el Madrí siendo el peor pagado de la plantilla.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 May 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (22 May 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Jajajajajja la producción de bilis vikinga esta siendo algo tremendo... Jajajajajaja esto deja claro una cosa..
> 
> EL MADRID YA NO DICHA A QUIEN QUIERE SI NO A QUIEN PUEDE....
> 
> Jajajajajajajajaja



A ver si repesca a Griezman y Luis Suarez, que estan en plenitud, junto con la figura mundial de su entrenador, pero bueno, siempre que lo permita el frente atlético, los dueños del club. Tu tranquilo, en 30 años dos finales más. Lo mejor de ser del atleti es que tus alegrías son desgracias ajenas, habría que hacerselo mirar, pero bueno, vuestras costumbre sy hay que respetarlas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No soy muy de maldini yo, pero le he escuchado hablar sobre haaland y mbappe, más razón no puede tener:
> 
> "Que nadie se equivoque, si Haaland juega en el City y Mbappe en el PSG es por una cuestión de dinero".
> 
> ...



Eso en EEUU lo entendieron hace años. Límites salariales.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Pedri lo sacó la UD Las Palmas y despues de formarlo y apostar por él se lo llevo el Barsa por 2M de euros
> Pues ahora Vini, Rodrygo o Valverde pueden acabar en el City , PSG o NewCastle
> Es la situacion actual



Pero dentro de la perrería que es ir a pescar en cantera ajena, el barça negocia y paga

El Arsenal se llevó a Fabregas dando un puesto de trabajo al padre. El PSG se llevó al Xavi Simons igual


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1066764



No lo veo en Marca, pero sí, es un buen suplente mejor que Mariano o Jovic.


----------



## filets (22 May 2022)

Primera temporada sin SR4, primera temporada que el Madrid acaba La Liga sin tarjetas rojas


----------



## vegahermosa (22 May 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Jajajajajja la producción de bilis vikinga esta siendo algo tremendo... Jajajajajaja esto deja claro una cosa..
> 
> EL MADRID YA NO DICHA A QUIEN QUIERE SI NO A QUIEN PUEDE....
> 
> Jajajajajajajajaja



y eso nosotros, imagina como tienen que estar otros de desesperados 

y no menciono a nadie en particular, que bastante penitencia llevan en su dia a dia


----------



## Roedr (22 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Kroos: "Este Liverpool es más fuerte que el de 2018"
> 
> 
> En una entrevista concedida al diario Bild, Kroos habla de la final ante el Liverpool, el gen competitivo del conjunto blanco y la evolución de Benzema.
> ...



El Pool más fuerte que en 2018 y nosotros más débiles. La verdad, me temo lo peor en la final.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1066706
> 
> Durante esta semana, extenuante en lo mental, *el Real Madrid ha viajado de la alegría a la tristeza.* De dar por cerrado a *Kylian Mbappé* a comenzar a dudar y terminar por temer lo peor, como finalmente ha ocurrido. Tan mal pintaba la cosa que *el viernes se consideró seriamente retirar la oferta.*
> 
> ...



Si no había nada firmado esa oferta debería haber tenido fecha de caducidad en Marzo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Se está hablando por ahí de Darwin Núñez, alguien que siga la liga bigotuda por favor que nos haga una pequeña presentación del muchacho. Antes veía fútbol internacional, pero de un tiempo a esta parte no me da la vida, suficiente tengo con ver los partidos del Madrid (y no todos).
> 
> Edito para decir que acabo de ver una foto del chaval y se parece a Billy, el indio de Depredador.



No veo la liga bigotuda, pero los informes del chaval son muy buenos, hasta el punto que todos los grandes van a pujar por él.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Empiezan a sonar nombres...
> 
> Rafaela, enkunku, Darwin....tiene que ser una jodida broma quienes son esos
> 
> ...



Kane es un gran rematador que ha mejorado mucho con los años y te asegura más de 20 goles por temporada.


----------



## Lake (22 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Kroos: "Este Liverpool es más fuerte que el de 2018"
> 
> 
> En una entrevista concedida al diario Bild, Kroos habla de la final ante el Liverpool, el gen competitivo del conjunto blanco y la evolución de Benzema.
> ...



Entrevista a Kroos en un periódico alemán ; según dice , el éxito de la actual temporada viene del hecho de conjugar una plantilla mezcla de expertos veteranos con jóvenes en la plenitud física . También hace mención a que Ancelotti deja hacer a la iniciativa personal del jugador , lo que viniendo de quien viene , interpreto que significa que realmente es el propio Toni quien lleva las riendas del juego en muchos momentos de los encuentros .
Declaraciones interesantes y mesuradas de un pivote central en el Madrid este año.

Kroos: "Este Liverpool es más fuerte que el de 2018"


----------



## xilebo (22 May 2022)

*Hay franceses y franceses*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

La verdad es que si, desde un punto de vista retrospectivo debo admitir que Pamela Anderson era mejor actriz qie Susan sarandon.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El Pool más fuerte que en 2018 y nosotros más débiles. La verdad, me temo lo peor en la final.



villareal demostro que no dejandoles correr se pierden


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Hay franceses y franceses*




Si, y que tiene que renovar por 12 kilos más el año que viene en su último contrato y que quieren que le paguen el "bonus" por convencer a su amigo de fichar por el Madrid de todas formas.
Eso sí la imagen muy bonita, hace años que no veo ya romanticismo en el fútbol.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Eso en EEUU lo entendieron hace años. Límites salariales.



Pero a parte son una liga 100% privada totalmente al margen de la federación internacional de turno

Si no fuera por Barcelona 92, a los mamadús de la nba se la sudaría jugar unos juegos olímpicos (pero claro, para ser como jordan, tienen que tener además de varios anillos, un oro olímpico). Pero dile a un mamadú que no va a jugar el All-Star y lo matas.

La superliga, no quería romper ni con las ligas, ni con la UEFA/FIFA

Y sin una ruptura total, no va a haber equidad. No se va a acabar con las extorsiones, con el mangoneo de la UEFA/FIFA empezando por el tema selecciones 

Hablamos de cantera pero luego tienes a un chaval y te lo convocan para los juegos o para la sub21 y te lo devuelven a una semana de empezar la liga hecho trizas (y sin haber descansado y haber hecho la pretemporada con el resto del equipo), por lo que le condenas a la grada un par de meses hasta que descanse primero y luego coja ritmo y los automatismos del resto del equipo


----------



## vegahermosa (22 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Justo estaba pensando en eso también, te sacas un Pedri de la chistera por decir algo y viene un monstruo de estos y se lo llevan después de haberlo formado, vamos, lo que han hecho Barça y Madrid toda la vida con los clubs mas pobres. Pero al final será la única manera de retener a uno o dos que te salgan cada 10 años, que considere al club como su familia y no quiera irse.



si, la diferencia es que el madrid o el barcelona o el grande de turno que pesca en las redes de esos pececillos pequeños, son equipos obligados a seguir una serie de reglas en el campeonato nacional, te voy a poner un ejemplo, el barcelona y el depor,cuando el barcelona le quito a rivaldo al depor y le dejo en la estacada sin su referente. el barcelona cumplio las reglas del juego, no telefoneo a villar y le dijo toma un sobrecito por aqui con 900 mil pelas para que hagas el fin de semana en el club de alterne que gustes por barcelona, y haz la vista gorda. hay unas reglas, unas clausulas y se juega de acuerdo a esas reglas. por poner un ejemplo absurdo. 

otro ejemplo absurdo el control financiero de los clubes, aunque la presion no sea la misma para el barcelona, madrid, sevilla, que para el oviedo, el burgos o el lugo, existe y tenemos que hilar fino todos, porque si nos pasamos de frenada nos mandan a la casilla de salida como a todo DIos. 

cuando un deporte tiene tal nivel de adulteracion que sobrepasa las reglas y no hablo de etica que seria lo reprochable a los que hemos pescado en la casa de los pequeños, es imposible competir en igualdad. 

si a unos nos ponen lastre para correr y a otros les ponen una moto de 125 para completar la carrera, ¿es trampear o no es trampear la competicion? la morisma esta comprando con dinero de un estado rico todo lo que puede y se deja, uefa y fifa sin ir mas lejos, poder en europa por las necesidades imperiosas que tiene en este momento de sus recursos y de como estan con rusia de enfadados, y si fuera poco lo primero inyectar dinero infinito saltandose cualquier regla que nos imponen a los demas, si hace falta remueven roma con santiago por las embajadas politicas para que se haga lo imposible por tapar cualquier investigacion o juicio que les desarticule este sofisticado sistema que tienen montado.


----------



## xilebo (22 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El Pool más fuerte que en 2018 y nosotros más débiles. La verdad, me temo lo peor en la final.



Ya, en teoria el pool esta mas fuerte y lleva un temporadon ganando copa de liga, fa cup, hoy con opciones de ganar la liga, un equipazo y arrollador, y el madrid ha llegado a la final con remontadas y luchando hasta el final a pesar de casemiro, kross, carvajal, militao estando regular....pero la final de champions es en Paris, despues de mbappe rechazar al real madrid y los ultras del psg cantanto puta madrid...todo eso puede servir de motivacion para el madrid salir con mas ganas todavia a la final y ahi es el mas fuerte y las finales se la da muy bien y es experto


----------



## tururut12 (22 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El Pool más fuerte que en 2018 y nosotros más débiles. La verdad, me temo lo peor en la final.



No hay que tenerle miedo sino respeto. La mayoría de las finales ajustadas se pierden, como indica Kroos, por errores y momentos especiales durante el partido. 

Por ejemplo, en la final de 2018 el acierto lo puso Bale y los fallos Karius. En la de 1981, el fallo lo puso Camacho, que falló un gol claro (la única oportunidad blanca), y García Cortés, al despejar la pelota; el acierto, lo puso Alan Kennedy al chutar un cañonazo y no haber centrado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Hay franceses y franceses*



Decían en la radio que había puesto una foto de 2-pac con el hamijo que le traicionó para que lo mataran.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (22 May 2022)

GUAPORIVERA dijo:


> Tienenmas presupuesto que el Madrid y el Barcelona juntos y solo pla prima de fichaje de Mbape es mas que el presupuesto de el Madrid para todo el año, por cierto el lille tiene mas presupuesto que el atletico de Madrid y este año elimino al Sevilla los dos grandes rivales Madridistas en las dos ultimas temporadas del Madrid en la poderos (risas) liga Española.



¿Que el Lille tiene más presupuesto que el Atlético? .

El trolleo tiene que ser verosímil, mira a @Obiwanchernobil


----------



## Otrasvidas (22 May 2022)

Espero que el equipo no se desestabilice, porque los antimadridistas enemigos de España están desmoralizando a saco.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> ¿Que el Lille tiene más presupuesto que el Atlético? .
> 
> El trolleo tiene que ser verosímil, mira a @Obiwanchernobil



Bueno, tampoco tanto. 120 el Lille y 600 el pateti.


----------



## filets (22 May 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Espero que el equipo no se desestabilice, porque los antimadridistas enemigos de España están desmoralizando a saco.



Los jugadores del Madrid son fanaticos del Real Madrid como los MARINES en Guantanamo Bay son fanaticos de ser Marines
Lo de Mbappe los ha puesto mas en rojo


----------



## feps (22 May 2022)

Afortunadamente los jugadores estarán centrados en la final. A los auténticos madridistas lo que les importa es disputar dignamente la final contra el Liverpool, por muy difícil que esté. Kroos ya ha dado a entender que va a ser una final complicadísima, pero pese a la probable derrota, hay que olvidarse de una puta vez de los jeques y honrar ese escudo. Si estuviera aquí Don Alfredo, nos corría a todos a bastonazos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

Podemos irnos olvidando de tchoua.

Le parisien dice que el PSG lo quiere


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

Los Mohamed han convertido el fútbol en algo trágico.

Que creía que después de 4 años de lesiones cobrando 16 netos al año y 160 millones de fichaje está pidiendo dembele al Barcelona???

Exacto, una prima de 100 millones por renovar.
Ni más ni menos.

Un locura.


----------



## 4motion (22 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Podemos irnos olvidando de tchoua.
> 
> Le parisien dice que el PSG lo quiere



También tiene una la mari?

Todos por suerte no son como esa tortuga.

Espero que venga.

EL PSG quiere TODO y nadie les para los pies.

Muy bien que sigan.

13 copas les quedan para igualarnos.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (22 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Decían en la radio que había puesto una foto de 2-pac con el hamijo que le traicionó para que lo mataran.



ES una pedazo foto.

Veis como el dedo toca LA LUZ?



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> También tiene una la mari?
> 
> Todos por suerte no son como esa tortuga.
> 
> ...





Pfff...no se....dan ganas de dejar de pelear .

Es no hay por donde cogerlo


----------



## 4motion (22 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Pfff...no se....dan ganas de dejar de pelear .
> 
> Es no hay por donde cogerlo



Hay que ir a por ellos y a por el mafioso de la UE FA que les da cobijo.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (22 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Afortunadamente los jugadores estarán centrados en la final. A los auténticos madridistas lo que les importa es disputar dignamente la final contra el Liverpool, por muy difícil que esté. Kroos ya ha dado a entender que va a ser una final complicadísima, pero pese a la probable derrota, hay que olvidarse de una puta vez de los jeques y honrar ese escudo. Si estuviera aquí Don Alfredo, nos corría a todos a bastonazos.



Kroos se borra?

Pues que lo vea desde el banquillo.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Satori (22 May 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> No es un equipo de mierda, es un equipo sin suerte. En cuanto se le ponga de cara, va a llegar más lejos y podría ganar un par de Champions. Si no ha llegado más lejos últimamente es porque le tocaban equipos muy fuertes en las eliminatorias y por errores arbitrales.



La liga francesa es mucho menos competitiva que otras ligas europeas. Veo difícil que ni el PSG ni ningún otro equipo francés pueda ganar la Champions.


----------



## feps (22 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Kroos se borra?
> 
> Pues que lo vea desde el banquillo.
> 
> ...



Kroos no se borra, de hecho salvo sorpresa todo apunta a que será titular. Pero lo veo suficientemente profesional como para decirle a Ancelotti en el descanso que lo cambie si lo ve negro. Quiere jugar, pero sobre todo querrá sumar otra Champions a su palmarés antes de retirarse. Todos somos conscientes de que el Liverpool es el favorito, pero al menos quieren disputarle el partido seriamente.


----------



## 4motion (22 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Kroos no se borra, de hecho salvo sorpresa todo apunta a que será titular. Pero lo veo suficientemente profesional como para decirle a Ancelotti en el descanso que lo cambie si lo ve negro. Quiere jugar, pero sobre todo querrá sumar otra Champions a su palmarés antes de retirarse. Todos somos conscientes de que el Liverpool es el favorito, pero al menos quieren disputarle el partido seriamente.



Ya decía yo que sonaba muy bien.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

Por cierto, el PSG tb va a por dembele


----------



## 4motion (22 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Por cierto, el PSG tb va a por dembele



Venga más, que fichen a todos y que hagan una liga entre ellos.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (22 May 2022)

Mientras tanto carletto.









Camavinga pide sitio en París


Camavinga espabiló al Real Madrid ante el Betis, aunque tiene complicado desplazar a Casemiro o Kroos frente al Liverpool en París.



as.com





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kartoffeln (22 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> No te he visto por este hilo durante los últimos meses, culerdo.
> 
> Deja de hacer el ridículo que nos estamos riendo mucho de ti



Tranquilo pichita, que la semana que viene ganaréis la champions, ya te reirás entonces,

pero ahora os toca mofa y escarnio y bien merecido, a cada uno lo suyo.


----------



## Kartoffeln (22 May 2022)

Véis posible que Neymar acabe en el madrid?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

Joder los cabrones se ensañan con el Barcelona, Neymar, Messi , dembele....


----------



## Kartoffeln (22 May 2022)

BRVVVTAL JAJAJAJAJA


----------



## xilebo (22 May 2022)

*Mientras Mbappé deja tirado al RM; Vini Jr y Rodrygo nos demuestran su pasión por el club. Dinero vs Corazón.*


----------



## josemanuelb (22 May 2022)




----------



## Xequinfumfa (22 May 2022)

Nkunku y Bernardo Silva.


----------



## josemanuelb (22 May 2022)

Esta para la rana jeje.


----------



## Woden (22 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Hay franceses y franceses*



Yo aun diría más: hay moronegros y moronegros.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (22 May 2022)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> El problema es que ese escenario era mas que probable, joder era lo previsible , el PSG es un estado petrolífero , pueden ponerle si quieren 2000 millones, ¿por que coño el Madrid deja que corra la ilusión sin tenerlo cerrado? , es ridículo,
> 
> por lo demás, tenemos dinero , como bien dices hay que ir renovando posiciones, un MCD como Tchouaméni para darle relevo a Casemiro que ya va teniendo sus añitos y evitar tener que ver a Kroos flipándo ahi, los próximos fichajes en el mas absoluto anonimato, por que el PSG no le cuesta nada levantarte cualquier jugador por puro placer (de tener éxito lo de la superliga hay que excluirlos junto al city).



Y dale con chumeni.

Fuera negros del Madrid, copón!

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (22 May 2022)

*El PSG quiere fuera a Neymar*

Según* Le Parisien*, el conjunto parisino no quiere que el brasileño siga la próxima temporada y ya le está buscando una salida. *Ney* quiere seguir en *París*.

Leonardo fuera, neymar tmb, parece que Mbappe no se llevaba muy bien con ellos


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (22 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Yo soy muy fan de Bale, si te fijas verás que le recuerdo a nuestro querido hámster que el gol de la victoria en Lisboa lo metió él, además de la Copa del Rey y de la Champions.
> Cuando pase el tiempo, se le recordará como una pieza clave de una época gloriosa. Lo que pasa es que todo el mundo esperaba que fuese CR y él pasó. Y me parece muy bien, la verdad. Y su pasión por su selección, genial. Y si ficha por el Cardiff, estupendo. Y si es verdad que tiene un buen hándicap en golf y gana torneos, me descojonaré vivo.
> 
> Lo dicho, muy fan de Bale. Aquí se le trató muy mal por no ser un cantamañanas.



+1

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Xequinfumfa (22 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Kane es un gran rematador que ha mejorado mucho con los años y te asegura más de 20 goles por temporada.



Kane es inglés.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (22 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Se le recordará como un crack que nos dió 4 años brutales y que acabó como un gorrón durante otros 4 años.



Gorrón Marcelo, que llevaba seis años jubilado.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (22 May 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Perioputas subnormales.

Es una plaga que tenemos que aguantar.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (22 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Siro López hace 1 día. Mbape vestirá de blanco.
> 
> Otro "periodista" subnormal que hace el ridículo.
> 
> ...



Queda alguno?

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chispeante (22 May 2022)

Vamos a dejar a Mbappé tranquilo que es el menos culpable de todo este disparate. Él, o su mamá, lo han hecho de matrícula de honor, aprovechando al máximo las facilidades que le ha dado el Madrid y la necesidad del PSG. Esto es un negocio y se trata de sacar la máxima rentabilidad. Y lo ha conseguido como nadie antes en la historia del deporte. Ole sus huevos y bien por él. 

Aquí el culpable al 99% es el Real Madrid por dos motivos muy sencillos y poco justificables. Primero por basar el proyecto deportivo de los próximos 5-10 años, y una inversión de cientos de millones,casi a nivel de un estadio nuevo, únicamente en la palabra de un veinteañero. Lo escribo y no me lo creo. Esto está al nivel del timo del tocomocho en la mítica película de Tony Leblanc. Segundo, porno tener un plan B. Y todo aderezado con un despiporre mediático a la altura de un país como España.

Que no venga Mbappé, y lo sepas en enero, es un problema. Que te enteres en 21 de mayo, y te pille con las bragas por los tobillos, es única y exclusivamente culpa de Real Madrid.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

Kane es otro exfutbolista.

Por cierto, el madrid ya tiene delantero.

Más le vale reforzar otras posiciones de la plantilla. 

Sustituto para case.

Laterales.

E intentar buscar un sustituto para modric


----------



## feps (22 May 2022)

El día 28 hay un partido de fútbol.


----------



## juantxxxo (22 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Il Pater
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy grande el Pater. Esa Liga del Clavo ardiendo fue inolvidable, de las que recuerdas con una gran sonrisa como la de los récords de Mou.


----------



## josemanuelb (22 May 2022)

Chavalin, la final de Champions de este año hoy no. Mañana.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (22 May 2022)

Yo creo que el PSG se va a ir al carajo irremediablemente. ¿Quién va a querer jugar/entrenar en un equipo donde hay un futbolista que lo controla todo y toma todas las decisiones?

Al PSG solo van a ir peseteros y jugadores de vuelta de todo. Estos no ganan una Champions en su puta vida. Si me equivoco, me comeré mis palabras. Pero estoy convencido de que han cavado su propia tumba.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> El día 28 hay un partido de fútbol.




daré las claves para ese partido

1. intentar perder los menos balones posibles en tu propio campo. Las transiciones del liverpul son buenísimas. los tios son aviones

2. aunque muchos de vosotros penséis que edu tiene que ser titular, yo le tendría en el banquillo hasta el minuto 65-70

3. tiago. Es el tio que mueve al liverpul. Si tiago está controlado al liverpul le cuesta llegar del mediocampo a los 3 jugadores de arriba

4. es evidente que para ganar al liverpul todos los jugadores del madrid tienen que estar en un nivel alto. Como el madrid cometa errores groseros ....perderemos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> daré las claves para ese partido
> 
> 1. intentar perder los menos balones posibles en tu propio campo. Las transiciones del liverpul son buenísimas. los tios son aviones
> 
> ...




Sacar a bale en el minuto 80 y que haga una chilena.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

confío tb en la motivación extra de los jugadores al ver que su escudo ha sido ensuciado por los moros y por el negro.

espero que se dejen la vida en el campo.


----------



## Tubiegah (22 May 2022)

Al puto negro los cojones y al otro mongol que se va a pillar bicho con guardiloca que les follen.

*Ahora vamos a lo importante:*

-Llevamos 13/16 finales ganadas, las últimas 7 ganadas .Una anomalía estadística. 

-Otra vez contra el Liverpool, seguramente el único equipo de europa junto a los cabezabuque alemanes a los que El Peso Del Escudo se la suda.

-Esta vez ellos cuentan con portero y nosotros no tenemos al Schopenahuer de Camas para fostiarle en la primera jugada. 

-Ellos vienen con ritmo competitivo y nosotros llevamos un mes asistiendo a capeas y haciendo barbacoas de hermanamiento. 

-Llevamos dos semanas de sainete con la puta tortuga de los huevos con la distracción que este tema pudiera provocar. 

Todo, absolutamente TODO pinta en contra. 

*Pero vamos a ganar la final.*

¿Por qué? 

Jejeje

Si a estas alturas de la película aún no te has enterado de qué va HESTO, ya no tienes remedio...

Como dirían los Manowar

*Wimps and posers, leave the hall

HALA MADRID, HIJOS DE PUTA*


----------



## Viviendo (22 May 2022)

Honor, gloria y similares son conceptos que no existen en algunas culturas, benze y zz son especiales, será por ser argelinos, Kabilia y tal
Centrarse en suramericanos que valoran y respetan al RM y más si llegan jóvenes, el camino a seguir ya comenzo con Vini, Valverde, Rodrigo, tienen IQ/habilidad y algunos son toros
Chumino atpc

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## juantxxxo (22 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Al puto negro los cojones y al otro mongol que se va a pillar bicho con guardiloca que les follen.
> 
> *Ahora vamos a lo importante:*
> 
> ...



Me preocupa también que los novatos no den el nivel para una final. Han demostrado esta champions muchísimas ganas con casi todo perdido a doble partido, pero una final es otra historia.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (22 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> HOmbre, el calvo indepe conocido como mr patán, lameculos de Laporta sin parangón. El que decía que Messi seguía y tenían 10 fichajes por mes que nunca llegaron.



Retratado todos !! Ridículo mundial. Ya sabemos lo mentirosos que son los periodistas,marca, as..... Pero le han quitado la careta a todos los youtubers.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Al puto negro los cojones y al otro mongol que se va a pillar bicho con guardiloca que les follen.
> 
> *Ahora vamos a lo importante:*
> 
> ...



Táctica: Case sobre Salah desde el principio y caerse encima de su pie bueno.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

estoy desilusionado, la verdad.

veo el futuro muy negro. No se puede competir con esos clubes, es imposible. Además que mas da que fiches gente joven?? una vez se den a conocer estos clubes te los van a quitar.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> daré las claves para ese partido
> 
> 1. intentar perder los menos balones posibles en tu propio campo. Las transiciones del liverpul son buenísimas. los tios son aviones
> 
> ...




tu punto 4 : no cometer errores , contradice tus puntos 1 y 2 : dejar a camavinga en el banquillo y por tanto kroos titular.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Retratado todos !! Ridículo mundial. Ya sabemos lo mentirosos que son los periodistas,marca, as..... Pero le han quitado la careta a todos los youtubers.



Pero todos ayer defendiéndose en que ningún perrodisto se inventa nada y que si alguno dice algo es porque tiene fuentes dentro del club. Pero nunca dicen sus fuentes.


----------



## fachacine (22 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> estoy desilusionado, la verdad.
> 
> veo el futuro muy negro. No se puede competir con esos clubes, es imposible. Además que mas da que fiches gente joven?? una vez se den a conocer estos clubes te los van a quitar.



¿Cómo puedes estar desilusionado si el Madrid ha eliminado a PSG, Chelsea y City?


----------



## fachacine (22 May 2022)

En parte nos lo merecemos


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> tu punto 4 : no cometer errores , contradice tus puntos 1 y 2 : dejar a camavinga en el banquillo y por tanto kroos titular.




kross siempre ha sido conocido por dar un porcentaje de pases buenos muy altos. Otra cosa es que ya no tenga ritmo ni para aguantar 70 minutos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Me preocupa también que los novatos no den el nivel para una final. Han demostrado esta champions muchísimas ganas con casi todo perdido a doble partido, pero una final es otra historia.




y que han sido estas 3 , o sea 6 al ser partido doble , eliminatorias??? : han sido finales todas y jugadas muy bien por los jovenes (cuando cagueto en su sabiduria de jubilado cabezon decidió sacarlos) , y fue gracias a ellos : valverde camavinga rodrygo vinicius (ademas de benzema courtois y el resto del equipo) que se ganaron.

traducido : los jovenes estan listos , quien no esta listo es el jubilado que va de entrenador


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> ¿Cómo puedes estar desilusionado si el Madrid ha eliminado a PSG, Chelsea y City?




pero eso no se va a volver a repetir todos los años. Cada año que pase el city y el psg tienen mejores equipos. Llegará un día que todas las finales de champions las jueguen estos dos equipos.


----------



## tururut12 (22 May 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Me preocupa también que los novatos no den el nivel para una final. Han demostrado esta champions muchísimas ganas con casi todo perdido a doble partido, pero una final es otra historia.



Ahí puede estar la clave de la final. A Camavinga, Rodrigo, Vinicius y etcétera les puede pesar el exceso de responsabilidad. Esperemos que no. Para prevenirlo deberían jugar en el once inicial los veteranos, por ejemplo, Modric y Kroos, que ya están curtidos en disputar finales. Si luego la cosa pinta mal o están cansados, habrá que sustituirles.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> Ahí puede estar la clave de la final. A Camavinga, Rodrigo, Vinicius y etcétera les puede pesar el exceso de responsabilidad. Esperemos que no. Para prevenirlo deberían jugar en el once inicial los veteranos, por ejemplo, Modric y Kroos, que ya están curtidos en disputar finales. Si luego la cosa pinta mal o están cansados, habrá que sustituirles.




yo soy de la misma opinión. Que modric y kross jueguen hasta que no den mas de si (minuto 65-70). Después se les cambia.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (22 May 2022)

Zidane resiste a las presiones del PSG y decide no entrenar a Mbappé... de momento


Zidane no traicionará al Olympique de Marsella y al Real Madrid y dice no al Emir de Qatar que pretende que dirija al PSG con Mbappé.




www.libertaddigital.com





*Zidane resiste a las presiones del PSG y decide no entrenar a Mbappé... de momento*
*El Emir de Qatar está tratando de convencer al entrenador, nacido en Marsella, que sigue esperando a dirigir a la selección francesa*


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> kross siempre ha sido conocido por dar un porcentaje de pases buenos muy altos. Otra cosa es que ya no tenga ritmo ni para aguantar 70 minutos.



en lo* tecnico*:

kroos desde hace tiempo ya no da esos "pases maravillosos" , ya no tiene esa "maravillosa vision de juego" , etc.

kroos es ya una carga en el equipo.
y el equipo no puede jugar y menos ganar con ex-jugadores que FUERON buenos.


en lo *fisico*:

70 minutos??
mira las eliminatorias de copa europa y veras a kroos asfixiado a los 10 minutos siendo sobrepasado por los centrocampistas rivales , ademas de perder balones muy peligrosos como el que pierde contra el psg que nos cuesta 1 gol

no me quiero imaginar a kroos contra los aviones a reaccion del liverpul porque me entra cagalera desde ya



*resumen* :

kroos sigue valiendo pero para la liga , y para partidos contra osasunas , porque contra VARcelonas , violencias , etc tampoco ya.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> yo soy de la misma opinión. Que modric y kross jueguen hasta que no den mas de si (minuto 65-70). Después se les cambia.




para entonces vamos perdiendo 3-0 y te recuerdo que no hay partido de vuelta en el bernabeu


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Zidane resiste a las presiones del PSG y decide no entrenar a Mbappé... de momento
> 
> 
> Zidane no traicionará al Olympique de Marsella y al Real Madrid y dice no al Emir de Qatar que pretende que dirija al PSG con Mbappé.
> ...




zidane en el psg sería otra puñalada mas para el madrid

como además de zidane fichen a tchoua ya sería la hostia


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> Ahí puede estar la clave de la final. A Camavinga, Rodrigo, Vinicius y etcétera les puede pesar el exceso de responsabilidad. Esperemos que no. Para prevenirlo deberían jugar en el once inicial los veteranos, por ejemplo, Modric y Kroos, que ya están curtidos en disputar finales. Si luego la cosa pinta mal o están cansados, habrá que sustituirles.




madre mia!!! la teoria de que vale mas jugar con ex-jugadores con experiencia , que con jovenes buenos con poca experiencia :

asi se pierden los partidos!!!!

vuelvo a decir de nuevo : visteis las 3 (6 al ser partido doble) eliminatorias??????????????????????????
porque parece que no las visteis
fueron LOS JOVENES los que hicieron posible las remontadas!!!!
kross casemiro etcs no hicieron las remontadas!!!! a pesar de su graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnn experiencia


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> para entonces vamos perdiendo 3-0 y te recuerdo que no hay partido de vuelta en el bernabeu




dar a edu esa responsabilidad no se si es buena idea. El chaval todavía es muy joven.


----------



## Roedr (22 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Táctica: Case sobre Salah desde el principio y caerse encima de su pie bueno.



hehe


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> madre mia!!! la teoria de que vale mas jugar con ex-jugadores con experiencia , que con jovenes buenos con poca experiencia
> asi se pierden los partidos.
> 
> vuelvo a decir de nuevo : visteis las 3 (6 al ser partido doble) eliminatorias??????????????????????????
> ...




no es lo mismo salir sin presión y siendo una alternativa que teniendo la responsabilidad siendo titular


a parte de que yo creo que hay jugadores que lo hacen mejor saliendo desde el basnquillo que siendo titulares. Rodrygo


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (22 May 2022)

A los jóvenes no les va a pesar porque se nota de las otras eliminatorias que tienen cojones. Van a jugar como si fuera un partido de la jornada 14 contra el Granada.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> dar a edu esa responsabilidad no se si es buena idea. El chaval todavía es muy joven.




entonces a quien le das esa responsabilidad? porque solo te queda kroos.

bien:

cuales son los *hechos* con *kroos*? : ir perdiendo TODAS las eliminatorias menos la ida con el chelsea

cuales son los *hechos* con los* jovenes*? : son los que hicieron las remontadas.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> entonces a quien le das esa responsabilidad? porque solo te queda kroos.
> 
> bien:
> 
> ...




el hecho de que esos jóvenes todavía no se hayan visto de titulares en un partido de estas características ya es un hándicap muy gordo


----------



## Xequinfumfa (22 May 2022)

El 11 que yo pondría en la final:

Courtois
Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Mendy, Casemiro, Camavinga, Valverde, Modric, Vini y Benzema.

No caerá esa breva, pero yo iba con esos a muerte.


----------



## MTJohnny (22 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> zidane en el psg sería otra puñalada mas para el madrid
> 
> como además de zidane fichen a tchoua ya sería la hostia



Pero quién cojones el el Tchuamendi ese o como coño se llame, que estáis todos que no cagáis con él? Se avecina otro culebrón del Marca con el fichaje del negro ese o qué?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

y bueno me piro a ver


P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> el hecho de que esos jóvenes todavía no se hayan visto de titulares en un partido de estas características ya es un hándicap muy gordo




segun tu argumento , debes quitar a vinicius quien tampoco ha jugado ninguna final de champions , y meter titular a isco que si tiene experiencia


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> y bueno me piro a ver
> 
> 
> 
> segun tu argumento , debes quitar a vinicius quien tampoco ha jugado ninguna final de champions , y meter titular a isco que si tiene experiencia




no. Porque vinicius lleva siendo titular toda la temporada. 

Estamos hablando de un partido especial. Es la final de champions.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> El 11 que yo pondría en la final:
> 
> Courtois
> Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Mendy, Casemiro, Camavinga, Valverde, Modric, Vini y Benzema.
> ...




asi es : estoy de acuerdo y para mi seria un 4 4 2

la unica duda seria alaba si esta realmente al 100% (no vale que esté al 95%) y si no nacho


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> El 11 que yo pondría en la final:
> 
> Courtois
> Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Mendy, Casemiro, Camavinga, Valverde, Modric, Vini y Benzema.
> ...




y para revolucionar el partido (por si te hace falta)) quién?? panzard?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> no. Porque vinicius lleva siendo titular toda la temporada.
> 
> Estamos hablando de un partido especial. Es la final de champions.




no saques ahora otros argumentos : ahora dices que no porque vinicius lleva siendo titular toda la temporada

tu no has hablado de titulares , tu has hablado de *EXPERIENCIA* EN UNA FINAL DE CHAMPIONS, no cambies ahora

asi que te reitero : segun tu argumento , debes quitar a vinicius que es uno de los jovenes que no tiene experiencia en finales de champions, y meter a isco veterano que sí la tiene


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> y para revolucionar el partido (por si te hace falta)) quién?? panzard?




todavia no te has enterado que ese 11 es el que revoluciona el partido desde el minuto 1 ?????


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

MTJohnny dijo:


> Pero quién cojones el el Tchuamendi ese o como coño se llame, que estáis todos que no cagáis con él? Se avecina otro culebrón del Marca con el fichaje del negro ese o qué?





22 años, titular absoluto con la selección francesa



por cierto, edu no va a ir ni convocado con Francia


----------



## Xequinfumfa (22 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> y para revolucionar el partido (por si te hace falta)) quién?? panzard?



Rodrygo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> todavia no te has enterado que ese 11 es el que revoluciona el partido desde el minuto 1 ?????




no lo se porque todavía ese once no ha sido titular en ningún gran partido de la temporada.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> 22 años, titular absoluto con la selección francesa
> 
> 
> 
> por cierto, edu no va a ir ni convocado con Francia




lo de touchameni no lo discuto , parece que es bueno si

pero lo de camavinga no es argumento valido el que usas : tampoco fue benzema durante años


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Rodrygo




osea que te la juegas solo a un jugador.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> lo de touchameni no lo discuto , parece que es bueno si
> 
> pero lo de camavinga no es argumento valido el que usas : tampoco fue benzema durante años




benxema no iba a la selección por motivos extradeportivos


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> no lo se porque todavía ese once no ha sido titular en ningún gran partido de la temporada.




si lo ha sido , si no exacto , practicamente el mismo : cuando en varios partidos de la temporada cagueto sacó a kroos para meter a camavinga , y sin ir mas lejos en las 6 eliminatorias-finales


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> osea que te la juegas solo a un jugador.




y 11 antes


----------



## Xequinfumfa (22 May 2022)

Me la juego a un 11 físicamente fuerte que te puede aguantar los 90 minutos. 

Y Rodrigo para 20 minutos. 

Pero, repito, no creo que ese sea el 11


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> benxema no iba a la selección por motivos extradeportivos



y porque dechamps no creia en benzema


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> El 11 que yo pondría en la final:
> 
> Courtois
> Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Mendy, Casemiro, Camavinga, Valverde, Modric, Vini y Benzema.
> ...



En lugar de Minga jugará Kross.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> si lo ha sido , si no exacto , practicamente el mismo : cuando en varios partidos de la temporada *cagueto sacó a kroos* para meter a camavinga , y sin ir mas lejos en las 6 eliminatorias-finales




pues eso. desde el banquillo esos 4 centrocampistas que dices no han sido titulares nunca.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> y porque dechamps no creia en benzema




¿?

primera noticia que tengo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

a ver si es verdad y no fichan a tchoua


Renato entra por sorpresa en la quiniela del PSG

La llegada de Luis Campos como sustituto de Leonardo en el PSG *abriría las puertas al centrocampista Renato Sanches*, según cuenta el diario francés Le Parisien. *En 2019, Antero Henrique, predecesor de Leonardo, estuvo a punto de convencer al portugués* cuando jugaba en el Bayern en 2019. La renovación de Mbappé y la posible llegada de Campos en la parcela deportiva supondría una *nueva oportunidad* para el futbolista del Lille, que termina contrato en verano de 2023


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Me la juego a un 11 físicamente fuerte que te puede aguantar los 90 minutos.
> 
> Y Rodrigo para 20 minutos.
> 
> Pero, repito, no creo que ese sea el 11




EXACTO!! la clave es lo FISICO!!

el liverpul como otros equipos ingleses juegan a asfixiar al rival con lo FISICO y esa es su arma (edito : su arma PRINCIPAL)
si les plantas un equipo FISICO que les anule su FISICO les ganas

el villarreal se lo hizo en villarreal la primera parte , no se si la visteis , yo si, el liverpul parecia un vulgar alaves , y al terminar la primera parte el villarreal ganaba al liverpul 2-0 : el villarreal se habia comido FISICAMENTE al liverpul que no sabian por donde les daba el aire

el villarreal perdió la eliminatoria en la segunda parte donde se vinieron abajo FISICAMENTE añadido que el gilipollas de emery no hizo cambios rapido , y ahi el liverpul fue cuando por fin pudo imponer su juego FISICO y se comió al villarreal : 2-3

como el madrid salga con un centro del campo de ex-jugadores empezando por kroos : iremos perdiendo 2-0 o 3-0 en la primera parte


----------



## 4motion (22 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> EXACTO!! la clave es lo FISICO!!
> 
> el liverpul como otros equipos ingleses juegan a asfixiar al rival con lo FISICO y esa es su arma
> si les plantas un equipo FISICO que les anule su FISICO les ganas
> ...



Pintus Pintus.

Pero con case y kroos no podemos aguantar mucho.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> pues eso. desde el banquillo esos 4 centrocampistas que dices no han sido titulares nunca.



pues eso digo yo

que cuando han salido los jovenes han solucionado la cagada que los ex-jugadores veteranos habian dejado

joder pero si se vio ya desde el real madrid - real sociedad , donde fue salir el mierda de kroos y meter a camavinga , y zas!!! zambombazo golazo para comenzar la remontada porque se iba perdiendo 0-1

y en champions ha sido igual!!

pero venga tio , que paso ya de decir obviedades

tu sigue con ex-jugadores como kroos y nada : adelante
ademas estate feliz : cagueto hará lo que tu quieres


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 May 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> ¡A VER FICHADO A HAALAND, SUBNORMAL DE FLORENTINO""



No llames subnormal a alguien que distingue "haber" de "a ver".


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (22 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sacar a bale en el minuto 80 y que haga una chilena.



O un disparo fuerte y directo desde casi el centro del campo...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El problema es que ya no hay jugadores a la altura de los que se van, Benzema, Modric , bale, CR7, Marcelo...algún día seremos conscientes de cómo Madrid y Barcelona dominaron el fútbol mundial durante 15 años.




algún día seremos conscientes de cómo el Madrid dominó el futbol mundial desde siempre , y de como el Barcelona fue uno de los que dominaron el fútbol mundial durante 15 años


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Retratado todos !! Ridículo mundial. Ya sabemos lo mentirosos que son los periodistas,marca, as..... Pero le han quitado la careta a todos los youtubers.



Con la diferencia que unos reconocen que la han cagado, que les han engañado y otros (periolistos en su grana mayoría no), por eso el periodismo de este país es una mierda, por muchas cagadas nunca reconocen fallos ni hacen por mejorar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> O un disparo fuerte y directo desde casi el centro del campo...




Lo más triste es que bale es el mejor jugador que tenemos en la plantilla     solo Modric está al mismo nivel técnico.

Paris va a ser un entorno muy hostil para el madrid, es la copa de Europa más heroica de la historia, tenemos las de perder, fuera del Bernabéu, un rival superior, Ceferino queriéndonos expulsar de la competición, sorteo de cruces amañados, audios de Florencio, mbappe...pero somos el Real Madrid!!!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> algún día seremos conscientes de cómo el Madrid dominó el futbol mundial desde siempre , y de como el Barcelona fue uno de los que dominaron el fútbol mundial durante 15 años




Quién te envía?

De qué año vienes?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 May 2022)

A Camavinga siempre que le han dado las llaves del Ferrari lo ha estrellado en la primera curva. (No me valen los partidos que ha jugado con la Liga virtual o matemáticamente ganada).

Valverde siempre, pero ahora mismo Camavinga no sabe gestionar un partido de este calibre.


----------



## fachacine (22 May 2022)

Pues si el PSG aparte de Tchouameni quiere ir a por Renato Sánchez demuestran buen gusto y buena planificación porque Renato es otro de esos jugadores que podrían jugar de Modric. Ojo que el hecho de que el PSG se haya equivocado de estrategia hasta ahora (fichando jubilados como Keylor, Messi, Ramos) no significa que vayan a estar equivocados siempre.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quién te envía?
> 
> De qué año vienes?




soy Terminator

vengo del futuro , donde (salvo 0-4s accidentales o amañados) la cosa sigue igual a nivel mundial :


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

Menudo equipo de frikis y perdedores, di María que lo tenia todo aquí, le dio a su Charo por escribir Twitters pidiendo aumentos y le dio por irse a gane el balón de oro allí  4 mierdas a ganado desde entonces, Neymar el drogas que también quería ganar el balón de oro Ramos el minusválido que iba a liderar la defensa  si, la de los discapacitados, Messi el goleador driblador y líder .

Ayer todos celebrando como si les fuera la vida la victoria contra un equipo que ni recuerdo como se llama

Te tienes que descojonar, cesan a Leonardo que era un mito en Milán y le traen al que le entrenaba en los alevines a mbappe 

Joder es que esto no es serio


----------



## xilebo (22 May 2022)

*Día de despedida, pero no la que los madridistas creían*


----------



## Edu.R (22 May 2022)

Gol del Wolverhampton.

El Liverpool empieza perdiendo.


----------



## xilebo (22 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Gol del Wolverhampton.
> 
> El Liverpool empieza perdiendo.



Y le acaban de perdonar el wolwes el 0-2  los q estaban muy bien


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 May 2022)

Todo lo que sea hacer correr al Liverpool me parece bien. Si encima ganasen la liga por encima de la calva ya sería la guinda.


----------



## vurvujo (22 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> y porque dechamps no creia en benzema



Y creía en Giraud    

El único delantero centro campeón del mundo que ha tirado a puerta exactamente cero veces.


----------



## 4motion (22 May 2022)

Floper que traiga a tchoauameni y a Nkunku.

Y listo.

Te aseguras el futuro, no gastas en medianías ni jubilados. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vurvujo (22 May 2022)

Empató el Liverpool.

El shitty 0-0.


----------



## Edu.R (22 May 2022)

Gol del Aston Villa.

Moito gosto.


----------



## vurvujo (22 May 2022)

No recuerdo donde vi una frase que decía "Manchestin Freezer" con el "chest" en un azul más clarito


----------



## homega (22 May 2022)

Qué emocionante está 0-1 pierde el City y 1-1 el Liverpool.

Os dejo el link acestream ruso que se ve superbien y superestable 78637dab85e7948057165ad0c80b3db475dd9c3d


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

0-1 el shity


----------



## Policía Pérez (22 May 2022)

Es la polla leer este hilo. Uno diciendo que Kane es un exfutbolista, con 28 años. Otro que es un tronco 

Luego en la vida real hay una realidad: vas a la lista de jugadores mas valiosos del mundo









Most valuable players







www.transfermarkt.com





Y te salen:

1. La rata
2. Haaland
3. Vinicius
4. Salah
5. Kane

El uno y el dos los has perdido, el tres es tuyo, tienes que ir a por el cuarto o el quinto. Cualquiera lo ve

Chupameni? 
Otro nigrocampista que no ha empatado con nadie? No sois capaces de ver la Premier y el Tottenham de Mourinho y Conte para ver que Kane es una jodida estrella pero os veis la liga francesa y al Lyon. Todo correcto, sois los perfectos vasallos de Jose Felix Diaz y del Marca. Al son de la flauta dulce


Y luego los que piden a Camavinga contra el equipo que presiona del mundo. Un chaval que no sabe sacar el balon ni perfilarse bien aun, contra el equipo mas organizado del mundo, que va con todo no solo con los tres delanteros sino con los dos interiores y los laterales

Si hay un partido que Kroos tiene que jugar es este, que no te falla un puto pase
Ejjjque es lento. Su labor es la de que el balon salga de la fase defensiva y le llegue a los delanteros. Si te ventilan la pelota en tu propio campo estas jodido, tienes que poner a tus mejores pasadores

Ejjjque Camavinga fisico. Fisico para el minuto 70 crack

Ancelotti sabe todo esto y esta claro lo que va a sacar: Case-Kroos-Modric-Valverde
"pongo un medio mas y asi tengo ventaja numerica y puedo sacar la bola mas facil"

Hala Madrid hijos de puta!


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

Thiago out


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

Ojito que esto sería una noticia cojonuda para el madrid


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Es la polla leer este hilo. Uno diciendo que Kane es un exfutbolista, con 28 años. Otro que es un tronco
> 
> Luego en la vida real hay una realidad: vas a la lista de jugadores mas valiosos del mundo
> 
> ...




una pagina que habla de valoraciones MONETARIAS de futbolistas la puedes tener si quieres de referencia
pero por poner un ejemplo para mi es mejor rodrygo que kane y dime tu en que posicion MONETARIA aparece rodrygo

que digas que camavinga no es apto para jugar contra el liverpul y que kroos es el ideal ya demuestra que estas comentando con el porro en la boca , mas aun si lo argumentas con los "pases magistrales" que da kroos : si , seran los que ya unicamente hace que son laterales al compañero , eso sin contar los balones que ya pierde (algunos de gol para el contrario) en esos mismos pases

y ya paso de seguir respondiendo tu parrafada de incoherencias


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

Y quedan 6 días.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

Es el que hace jugar al liverpul. El contacta con los 3 de arriba


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

Sería una noticia muy muy muy buena si no jugase contra el madrid


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Floper que traiga a tchoauameni y a Nkunku.
> 
> Y listo.
> 
> ...




A quien         
Que es eso de kunku?? Una marca de calculadoras o que

No me jodas, plan para el Madrid el kunku, y luego yo me río del Barcelona y los Cabrales y la araña.

Seamos serios por favor.

El kunku dice....


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 May 2022)

Florentino y Pedrerol deberian formar pareja comica, ponerse unos trajes de frac y sombrero de copa o de bombin y llamarse artisticamente "tic y tac".


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (22 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A quien
> Que es eso de kunku?? Una marca de calculadoras o que
> 
> No me jodas, plan para el Madrid el kunku, y luego yo me río del Barcelona y los Cabrales y la araña.
> ...



la araña para el madrid yo quiero ver su presentación en el nuevo estadio


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

Thiago y veremos si llega fabinho


----------



## juantxxxo (22 May 2022)

Según Ass, rebotado de un medio francés, Zizou dice NO al PSG.


----------



## Gorrión (22 May 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> la araña para el madrid yo quiero ver su presentación en el nuevo estadio



     con el juglar dando toques con el Bernabéu lleno.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Thiago out




si este es el que da movimiento al liverpul pues vale y bienvenido que no juegue

aunque creo que el liverpul es mucho mas que ese

es mas : nunca entendí como hablan del tal thiago como un fenomeno , cuando para mi al menos es un normalito sobrevalorado


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


>




Buahhh que locura!!!! Un mamadou que ya tiene 24 años y que nadie conocia!!!!!
Fichaje seguro!!!!!!
El kunku balón de oro!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

El mundo del fútbol espera expectante el próximo movimiento del gigante madrileño para contrarrestar el efecto mebappe y presentamos a el kunku ese creo que todavía algunos no saben de qué va esto de ser respetado y mantenerse en le poder y la élite de los equipos europeos.


----------



## ironpipo (22 May 2022)

Ha metido el pool ya 3 o 4?
Están jugando en casa casi con el equipo titular, y el octavo de la liga inglesa les ha marcado en el min 3 y de momento les aguanta el tipo.
No veo dónde está la superioridad tan aplastante que algunos ven.

el partido más duro que van a tener en toda la temporada es el del próximo finde


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El mundo del fútbol espera expectante el próximo movimiento del gigante madrileño para contrarrestar el efecto mebappe y presentamos a el kunku ese creo que todavía algunos no saben de qué va esto de ser respetado y mantenerse en le poder y la élite de los equipos europeos.


----------



## juantxxxo (22 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El mundo del fútbol espera expectante el próximo movimiento del gigante madrileño para contrarrestar el efecto mebappe y presentamos a el kunku ese creo que todavía algunos no saben de qué va esto de ser respetado y mantenerse en le poder y la élite de los equipos europeos.



Confíemos en este chaval:


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El mundo del fútbol espera expectante el próximo movimiento del gigante madrileño para contrarrestar el efecto mebappe y presentamos a el kunku ese creo que todavía algunos no saben de qué va esto de ser respetado y mantenerse en le poder y la élite de los equipos europeos.




no te rias del kunku o te dará un kunku 

avisado

tienes el precedente de tu admirado gaydrola

















y esperate que no pierda tambien la premier

(que como nos enseñó el inventor del futbol es mas dificil que la champions)


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

Sin coñas song el coreano del Tottenham sería un fichajazo, es bueno, tiene técnica y todos los chinitos verían al Madrid.

Hacedme caso, traerán a Pogba y a lukaku.

El Madrid ahora mismo puede jugar la baza de que pese a todo va a disputar la final de la champions, despues de lo de mbappe todos los equipos se subiran a la parra, pero si el Madrid pierde la champions se subirán aún más.

El Madrid debe cerrar ya los dos fichajes.

Por cierto Keane este año se ha metido más goles en propia que al contrario.


----------



## Edu.R (22 May 2022)

El Shitty bloqueado.

Me hace gracia como estos equipos tan buenos, cuando no les salen las cosas, se frustran y se les nubla la cabeza.

Y luego lo nuestro, lo del Real Madrid, es suerte. Mis cojones...


----------



## 4motion (22 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A quien
> Que es eso de kunku?? Una marca de calculadoras o que
> 
> No me jodas, plan para el Madrid el kunku, y luego yo me río del Barcelona y los Cabrales y la araña.
> ...



Nkunku Efectivamente.

Es admirador de Luca modric y salió DEL PSG por lo cuál NO QUERRÁ NUNCA VOLVER.










Nkunku, en la mira de los grandes - VIP Deportivo


Nkunku está siendo la gran sensación de esta temporada y no ha pasado desapercibo por los grandes clubes de Europa.




vipdeportivo.es






Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (22 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buahhh que locura!!!! Un mamadou que ya tiene 24 años y que nadie conocia!!!!!
> Fichaje seguro!!!!!!
> El kunku balón de oro!!!!



No le conoces tu porque lees marca y el as y también sport y mundo deportivo y así os va.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sin coñas song el coreano del Tottenham sería un fichajazo, es bueno, tiene técnica y todos los chinitos verían al Madrid.
> 
> Hacedme casi, traerán a Pogba y a lukaku.
> 
> ...




gracias por el consejo

se lo pasamos a butragueño y el directo a florentino en una servilleta

podemos añadir a falcao y al chimi avila del osasuna


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Si nos quitamos de encima a Mariano y jovic me parece bien que venga Nkunku, pero prefiero jugadores contrastados.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

quien quiera ver los 2 partidos : del shity y del liverpul , y no tenga enlace , que me diga por privao


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> gracias por el consejo
> 
> se lo pasamos a butragueño y el directo a florentino en una servilleta
> 
> podemos añadir a falcao y al chimi avila del osasuna



Pues el Chimi de suplente, cuidao.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no te rias del kunku o te dará un kunku
> 
> avisado
> 
> ...



    

Menudo chollo se montó el cabron a costa del equipado que tenía en Barcelona, filosofías, Lore, valores y no sé que gaitas más, en Alemania le mandaron a pastar rapido, los Mohamed ya están con la mosca detrás de la oreja.


----------



## vurvujo (22 May 2022)

Entra el moro Salao, que está medio lesionao.


----------



## vurvujo (22 May 2022)

El superdelantero francés Giraud pone adelante al Milán, que refuerza el título ya que con empatar les basta.
10 años sin ganar la serie A.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (22 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



chinegro?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> No le conoces tu porque lees marca y el as y también sport y mundo deportivo y así os va.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk




Claro hombre será por eso...y tú conoces al tal kunku por????

Eres ojeador?
Sigues a su equipo?

Vamos que lo as leído y nos enlazas cuatro vídeos de supuestas skills y ya tenemos al sucesor de mbappe   

Por favor pongámonos serios, el Madrid necesita un golpe en la mesa, no enkukus de esos.
Dentro de poco ofreceremos el retorno de munitis joer 
Esto se empieza as parecer a la época de Calderón....


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (22 May 2022)

yo pensaba que upamecano era un grupo musical


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues el Chimi de suplente, cuidao.


----------



## homega (22 May 2022)

JOJOJO 0-2 pierde el CITY


----------



## xilebo (22 May 2022)

*Han ido a herir el orgullo*


----------



## homega (22 May 2022)

Brutal se masca la tragedia para la mariloli


----------



## vurvujo (22 May 2022)

lol gol de Cutiño


----------



## Edu.R (22 May 2022)

Gol de Coutinho a Guardiola para dejarle dependiendo de Anfield.

El Liverpool necesita un gol.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Han ido a herir el orgullo*




Neymar al Barcelona???


----------



## 4motion (22 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Claro hombre será por eso...y tú conoces al tal kunku por????
> 
> Eres ojeador?
> Sigues a su equipo?
> ...



Quien es mbappe?

Que ha ganado?

Aparte de dinero?

Si vieseis partidos de fútbol y no marca y as, repito mejor os iría.

Que quieres un jubilado como kane? 

Lo Mismo floper te lo trae. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 May 2022)

Como el Liverpool meta gol Guardiola dimite. Pero bueno, es año de Mundial, siempre le puede llamar su selección nacional.

Oh wait...


----------



## juantxxxo (22 May 2022)

homega dijo:


> JOJOJO 0-2 pierde el CITY


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 May 2022)

Ojo, que suena Guardiola para el PSG.

Porque del City, de esta, lo echan.


----------



## ironpipo (22 May 2022)

Me lo estoy pasando pipa con el partido del pool.
Estan sufriendo del lo lindo.
Ya tienen a salah a mané a diaz a firmiño y a su puta madre en el campo y aun asi no pueden con el wolf, que les llega con oportunidades.
Cada vez veo la 14 mas cerca joder


----------



## 4motion (22 May 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Me lo estoy pasando pipa con el partido del pool.
> Estan sufriendo del lo lindo.
> Ya tienen a salah a mané a diaz a firmiño y a su puta madre en el campo y aun asi no pueden con el wolf, que les llega con oportunidades.
> Cada vez veo la 14 mas cerca joder



El Wolf Marca el camino.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juantxxxo (22 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Ojo, que suena Guardiola para el PSG.
> 
> Porque del City, de esta, lo echan.



Me descojono!!!!


----------



## vurvujo (22 May 2022)

1-2, gol de Shitty.

Necesitan 2 más para no depender del Liverpool


----------



## homega (22 May 2022)

2-2 el city


----------



## Mecanosfera (22 May 2022)

Hostia que el city remonta, el Liverpool con cero sentido de la épica y la responsabilidad.


----------



## vurvujo (22 May 2022)

Empata el Shitty.
Un gol y se llevan el título.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 May 2022)

Mucho rock and roll y muchas polladas pero están jugando en casa contra el noveno de la liga inglesa y en el minuto 70 están MUERTOS.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

2-2

arrghh


----------



## 4motion (22 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Mucho rock and roll y muchas polladas pero están jugando en casa contra el noveno de la liga inglesa y en el minuto 70 están MUERTOS.



Pintus Pintus Pintus. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## homega (22 May 2022)

3-2 gana el city

hiper remontada


----------



## vurvujo (22 May 2022)

3-2 el Shitty.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

3-2
joder en unos minutos


----------



## vurvujo (22 May 2022)

En 6 minutos 3 goles.


----------



## 4motion (22 May 2022)

El mea colonias seguirá.

MEJOR.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 May 2022)

Tal y como va, esto puede afectar a la moral del Liverpool.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

como salta a lo maricona el gaydrola jajaja


----------



## ironpipo (22 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Mucho rock and roll y muchas polladas pero están jugando en casa contra el noveno de la liga inglesa y en el minuto 70 están MUERTOS.



Y el wolves ha tenido 2 contras que dudó que benze o vini hubiesen fallado


----------



## vurvujo (22 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> El mea colonias seguirá.
> 
> MEJOR.
> 
> ...



Pues sí, porque el Shitty con un técnico menos narcisista sería un peligro.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 May 2022)

Al Gundogan ese le han dado permiso para buscarse equipo.

Yo pedía precio, a ver si cuela.


----------



## vurvujo (22 May 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Y el wolves ha tenido 2 contras que dudó que benze o vini hubiesen fallado



Para eso deberíamos ir ganando en el 80. 
El detalles es ir ganando al 80.
Qué bien nos vendría un golito iniciando.


----------



## filets (22 May 2022)

Vaya cagada del mororata
Entre lineas deja claro que queria fichar por el Madrid y que le han obligado a renovar; lo cual a nosotros nos da igual seguimos pensando que eres una puta rata traidora y a los parisinos no les va a hacer gracia

claro que para eso tendrian que saber leer


----------



## vurvujo (22 May 2022)

Gol de Salao

Ahora el Liverpool necesita que le empaten al Shitty.


----------



## Edu.R (22 May 2022)

El Shitty perdiendo tiempo descaradamente. Por supuesto.


----------



## 4motion (22 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Shitty perdiendo tiempo descaradamente. Por supuesto.



No me lo puedo creer.

Que feo.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vurvujo (22 May 2022)

Que feos son los ingleses joer


----------



## juantxxxo (22 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> como salta a lo maricona el gaydrola jajaja


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (22 May 2022)

Lo de los partidos de la Premier esta tarde es más sospechoso que un gitano solo de noche.


----------



## homega (22 May 2022)

Ojo que entra Tamudo.


----------



## josemanuelb (22 May 2022)

El Liverpool, entre las lesiones y tantos partidos, no está como hace 1-2 meses. Mejor.


----------



## Edu.R (22 May 2022)

El portero del Shitty lesionado... o no.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 May 2022)

homega dijo:


> Ojo que entra Tamudo.



Qué épico fue aquello, joder. 

Todavía pulula por Youtube el audio de la SER en tiempo real de esos dos goles (no deben ser ni 30 segundos de vídeo), y da subidón.


----------



## vurvujo (22 May 2022)

El inventor del fútbol perdiendo tiempo.

Yo haría lo mismo, pero que luego no vengan a dar clases de moral futbolísticas.


----------



## juantxxxo (22 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El portero del Shitty lesionado... o no.



Perdiendo tiempo, fingiendo lesiones....... el *Seny* y tal.


----------



## vurvujo (22 May 2022)

El Liverpool 3-1, pero necesitan que le empaten al Shitty.


----------



## vurvujo (22 May 2022)

Milán campeón 10 años después.
(3-0 al medio tiempo y solo necesitan empatar).


----------



## vurvujo (22 May 2022)

Se acabó. Shitty campeón.


----------



## Roedr (22 May 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Me la juego a un 11 físicamente fuerte que te puede aguantar los 90 minutos.
> 
> Y Rodrigo para 20 minutos.
> 
> Pero, repito, no creo que ese sea el 11



El 11 titular lo sabemos todos. La verdad, a mí no me parece mal. Que sí, que la CMK no está para muchos trotes, pero sólo esos son capaces de parar a un Pool en modo avión echando mano de su superioridad técnica y experiencia en el trabajo sucio. Con los jóvenes de titulares en media hora ya tendríamos alguna roja.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

Gran desgaste físico hoy del pul


----------



## Roedr (22 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Vaya cagada del mororata
> Entre lineas deja claro que queria fichar por el Madrid y que le han obligado a renovar; lo cual a nosotros nos da igual seguimos pensando que eres una puta rata traidora y a los parisinos no les va a hacer gracia
> 
> claro que para eso tendrian que saber leer



A ver si echa a perder su carrera pronto y deja de jodernos ese híbrido entre tortuga y rata. Sólo faltaría otra campañita en tres años con este judas.


----------



## Edu.R (22 May 2022)

Pues nada, hoy se acaban las Ligas, nos quedarían los ascensos y descensos.

Y luego la final de Shempions. Por supuesto.


----------



## juantxxxo (22 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Gran desgaste físico hoy del pul



Lo de Thiago es grave???? se sabe algo???


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El 11 titular lo sabemos todos. La verdad, a mí no me parece mal. Que sí, que* la CMK no está para muchos trotes, pero sólo esos son capaces de parar a un Pool en modo avión* echando mano de su superioridad técnica y experiencia en el trabajo sucio. Con los jóvenes de titulares en media hora ya tendríamos alguna roja.



*la CMK no está para muchos trotes, pero sólo esos son capaces de parar a un Pool en modo avión*

no se si te das cuenta de la absoluta contradiccion de tus palabras , pero bueno, te doy un aplauso para compensar


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A ver si echa a perder su carrera pronto y deja de jodernos ese híbrido entre tortuga y rata. Sólo faltaría otra campañita en tres años con este judas.



Yo siempre he dicho que me parece un jugador sobrevalorado. O al menos a mi solo me llama la atencion jugando con espacios y explotando su velocidad y su cambio de ritmo. Pero cerca del area no me parece nada del otro jueves, tampoco me parece que destaque en el remate de cabeza, y ni siquiera se si es bueno tirando faltas.

A mi lo que realmente me jode de todo este asunto es haber dejado escapar a Haaland, porque yo creo que estaba esperando la llamada del Madrid, mientras Florentino solo tenia ojitos para Mbappe.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues nada, hoy se acaban las Ligas, nos quedarían los ascensos y descensos.
> 
> Y luego la final de Shempions. Por supuesto.




opino que nos conviene que baje el mierdallorca filial evidente del VARsa que siempre pierde contra el VARsa

y que se salve el cadiz que año tras año siempre le quita puntos al VARcelona o incluso le gana


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Lo de Thiago es grave???? se sabe algo???




No se sabe nada

Pero estaba en el banquillo muy muy disgustado


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

Y por favor, dejad de hablar del híbrido ese entre rata y tortuga


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A ver si echa a perder su carrera pronto y deja de jodernos ese híbrido entre tortuga y rata. Sólo faltaría otra campañita en tres años con este judas.




es un ANTIMADRIDISTA de libro

no solo se reia mientras los del psg gritaban puta real

sino que ahora ha dicho que "entiende la decepcion del madrid"

riendose aun mas del madrid y poniendose el aun mas de diva endiosada mercenario

tiene el fracaso garantizado : podeis guardar este comentario


----------



## Roedr (22 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> *la CMK no está para muchos trotes, pero sólo esos son capaces de parar a un Pool en modo avión*
> 
> no se si te das cuenta de la absoluta contradiccion de tus palabras , pero bueno, te doy un aplauso para compensar



Torrelodones, tócame los cojones.


----------



## Scardanelli (22 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Dicen por ahí que la cláusula de penalización no existe, en cuyo caso la torpeza del Madrid sería infinita. No me puedo creer que hayamos hecho el ridículo de esa manera, perdiendo a Haaland, a Mbappé, permitiendo que el PSG aparezca como el gran triunfador... y todo de gratis total. S al menos le levantas 130 kilos al jeque, pues salvas el honor... pero sin cláusula... cornudo y apaleado.



Si se confirma que no había penalización ni hostias, Florentino que lleva 3 años dedicado a esto de Mbappe, habrá hecho la peor gestión de toda su carrera profesional. Muy mal llevado.


----------



## vurvujo (22 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Gran desgaste físico hoy del pul



6 días es suficiente para recuperar el desgaste. 
El problema que pueden llegar a tener es las lesiones.


----------



## Kartoffeln (22 May 2022)

Muaaaahhahahaha


----------



## Ethan20 (22 May 2022)

Se ha quedado buen finde mandriles, perder final euroliga, Mfrappe se queda y Guardiloca ya es el tecnico no britanico con mas premiers


----------



## vurvujo (22 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Vaya cagada del mororata
> Entre lineas deja claro que queria fichar por el Madrid y que le han obligado a renovar; lo cual a nosotros nos da igual seguimos pensando que eres una puta rata traidora y a los parisinos no les va a hacer gracia
> 
> claro que para eso tendrian que saber leer



Entiendo que dice que es consciente que la decepción de los madridistas es proporcional al vacile que ha hecho estos años. Pero que va con el Madrid en la final.

Este se cerró la puerta del Madrid para siempre. Es en Madrid donde podía trascender históricamente, en el PSG solo podrá ser el mejor de su generación.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> 6 días es suficiente para recuperar el desgaste.
> El problema que pueden llegar a tener es las lesiones.




No creo. Estaba con cara descompuesta


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Si se confirma que no había penalización ni hostias, Florentino que lleva 3 años dedicado a esto de Mbappe, habrá hecho la peor gestión de toda su carrera profesional. Muy mal llevado.



Le ha perdido una vez mas su soberbia y su suficiencia. No le entraba en la cabeza que alguien le pudiese decir no, ni siquiera aunque fuese ya la segunda vez que se lo hace.

A Florentino le pasa como le pasaba a Hitler, que ninguno de sus generales se atrevia a contradecirle, o ni siquiera a despertarle en plena invasion de Normandia.


----------



## vurvujo (22 May 2022)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Se ha quedado buen finde mandriles, perder final euroliga, Mfrappe se queda y Guardiloca ya es el tecnico no britanico con mas premiers



En ese orden duele, pero lo de Guardiloca la verdad que muy poco, no nos conoces, disfrutamos que sufra pero si triunfa no nos hace daño.


----------



## ironpipo (22 May 2022)

Espero que carleto haya tomado nota del partido de hoy del liverpool
El wolves los ha sabido frenar hasta el minuto 85, después cuando les ha empezado a faltar las fuerzas es que el pool ha podido enchufarla.
Me ha recordado al partido del villareal.

La parte positiva es que el madrid suele desempeñarse mejor en los tramos finales, y al Kloop cuando no les salen las cosas se vuelve gilipollas.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (22 May 2022)

Mbappe da las gracias al Real Madrid y Florentino por ser el mejor pagado 

Ira con nosotros en la final de Champions

Seguro que es gafe


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

93 puntos de 114 pero dice meacolonia que la premier es difícil. 4 títulos en 5 años.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Mbappe da las gracias al Real Madrid y Florentino por ser el mejor pagado
> 
> Ira con nosotros en la final de Champions
> 
> Seguro que es gafe



Se ha solucionado la vida y la de las próximas 20 generaciones.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Se ha quedado buen finde mandriles, perder final euroliga, Mfrappe se queda y Guardiloca ya es el tecnico no britanico con mas premiers




tambien el que ha gastado mas presupuesto : mas de 1000 millones!!!!!

una minucia vamos...


veriamos a otros entrenadores con ese presupuesto si llegaban mas o menos que gaydrola : hacia un all-in a que llegaban mas


----------



## vurvujo (22 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> No creo. Estaba con cara descompuesta



Yo sigo pensando que 6 días es más que suficiente para recuperarse del esfuerzo.


Será mi sesgo de seguir el tenis, que me parece más demandante físicamente que el fútbol y 48 horas es suficiente para recuperarse de una buena paliza.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Espero que carleto haya tomado nota del partido de hoy del liverpool
> El wolves los ha sabido frenar hasta el minuto 85, después cuando les ha empezado a faltar las fuerzas es que el pool ha podido enchufarla.
> Me ha recordado al partido del villareal.
> 
> La parte positiva es que el madrid suele desempeñarse mejor en los tramos finales, y al Kloop cuando no les salen las cosas se vuelve gilipollas.




De hecho ha tenido ocasiones muy claras el wolf


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Yo sigo pensando que 6 días es más que suficiente para recuperarse del esfuerzo.
> 
> 
> Será mi sesgo de seguir el tenis, que me parece más demandante físicamente que el fútbol y 48 horas es suficiente para recuperarse de una buena paliza.




No era paliza. Era lesión. Se retiró al final de la primera parte


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A ver si echa a perder su carrera pronto y deja de jodernos ese híbrido entre tortuga y rata. Sólo faltaría otra campañita en tres años con este judas.



Una lesioncita grave estaría bien.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 May 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Mbappe da las gracias al Real Madrid y Florentino por ser el mejor pagado
> 
> Ira con nosotros en la final de Champions
> 
> Seguro que es gafe



No creo que vaya con el Madrid en la final, y Ramos por supuesto tampoco.


----------



## homega (22 May 2022)

Estoy viendo las celebraciones de los citizens chavs y me alegro por ellos. Me da asco Guardiola y su club de moros pero ellos son uns pringadetes que nunca habían ganado nada, mientras los del Liverpool son el tercer club más grande de Europa hartos de ganar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo siempre he dicho que me parece un jugador sobrevalorado. O al menos a mi solo me llama la atencion jugando con espacios y explotando su velocidad y su cambio de ritmo. Pero cerca del area no me parece nada del otro jueves, tampoco me parece que destaque en el remate de cabeza, y ni siquiera se si es bueno tirando faltas.
> 
> A mi lo que realmente me jode de todo este asunto es haber dejado escapar a Haaland, porque yo creo que estaba esperando la llamada del Madrid, mientras Florentino solo tenia ojitos para Mbappe.



Hay algo que algunos no queréis ver: Carapolland cuesta un huevo. Ni os imagináis las comisiones que se han pagado ahí. Solo por tener al pizzero de representante ya se sabía que ahí iba a cobrar hasta el perro. Y eso solo lo pueden pagar dos equipos.


----------



## filets (22 May 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Lo de Thiago es grave???? se sabe algo???



se ha lesionado en el 44 y no ha sido capaz de aguantar hasta el descanso
Vamos que doloroso tiene que ser


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> opino que nos conviene que baje el mierdallorca filial evidente del VARsa que siempre pierde contra el VARsa
> 
> y que se salve el cadiz que año tras año siempre le quita puntos al VARcelona o incluso le gana



Pues deberían bajar muchos porque la mayoría cuando llegan al campo nuevo pasan de competir.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> No creo que vaya con el Madrid en la final, y Ramos por supuesto tampoco.




claro que no va con el madrid

pero lo dice para recochinearse aun mas


----------



## Roedr (22 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> No creo que vaya con el Madrid en la final, y Ramos por supuesto tampoco.



Ramos ha devenido en el nuevo Del Bosque, no puede esconder su inquina. Eso siendo una leyenda del Madrid y capitán histórico.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Y por favor, dejad de hablar del híbrido ese entre rata y tortuga



¿MBappé?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hay algo que algunos no queréis ver: Carapolland cuesta un huevo. Ni os imagináis las comisiones que se han pagado ahí. Solo por tener al pizzero de representante ya se sabía que ahí iba a cobrar hasta el perro. Y eso solo lo pueden pagar dos equipos.



Que yo sepa Haaland no pedia mas que Mbappe, de hecho pedia menos sueldo y menos pasta en comisiones.


----------



## Scardanelli (22 May 2022)

El no fichaje de Mbappé, por cierto, abre la puerta a que el Madrid fiche lo que realmente necesita, un jugador top de banda derecha y alguien que pueda sustituir en el futuro a Benzema. No un jugador de extremo izquierdo, donde juegan mejor los jugadores con más proyección del Madrid, Vinicius y Rodrygo...

Siendo Florentino el que decide, no obstante, cualquier cosa puede pasar...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues deberían bajar muchos porque la mayoría cuando llegan al campo nuevo pasan de competir.




si pero estamos hablando entre 2 alternativas : o mallorca o cadiz

entre estos dos el filial claro del VARcelona es el que nos conviene que baje


----------



## Ethan20 (22 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> tambien el que ha gastado mas presupuesto : mas de 1000 millones!!!!!
> 
> una minucia vamos...
> 
> ...



Guardiola es el entrenador mejor cotizado del mundo, asi que puefe elegir el equipo que quiera y claro no es gilipollas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ramos ha devenido en el nuevo Del Bosque, no puede esconder su inquina. Eso siendo una leyenda del Madrid y capitán histórico.



Ramos no acepta que Floren no le renovara. Se creía que era el gallo en el gallinero y era una gallina más. La cara de su furcia en la despedida era para verla.


----------



## juantxxxo (22 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> se ha lesionado en el 44 y no ha sido capaz de aguantar hasta el descanso
> Vamos que doloroso tiene que ser



Muscular, rotura o microrrotura probablemente. O no llega, o va muy, muy justito.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ramos ha devenido en el nuevo Del Bosque, no puede esconder su inquina. Eso siendo una leyenda del Madrid y capitán histórico.



Yo a Ramos ya lo tenia calado desde hacia bastante tiempo. Cuando se marco la farolada de irse a China, ya habia que haberlo mandado a tomar por culo directamente.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> si pero estamos hablando entre 2 alternativas : o mallorca o cadiz
> 
> entre estos dos el filial claro del VARcelona es el que nos conviene que baje



El Cadiz es un rival indigno para 1ª.


----------



## Kartoffeln (22 May 2022)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Se ha quedado buen finde mandriles, perder final euroliga, Mfrappe se queda y Guardiloca ya es el tecnico no britanico con mas premiers




SI gana el liverpool los tendrías abriendo hilos e hilos insultando a Guardiola, como no ha pasado ahora te dicen que la Premier no les importa jajajaja


----------



## Roedr (22 May 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Muscular, rotura o microrrotura probablemente. O no llega, o va muy, muy justito.



y ese es titular o importante en el Pool?


----------



## Kartoffeln (22 May 2022)

Pues se ha quedado un domingo interesante para ver el chiringuito.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El no fichaje de Mbappé, por cierto, abre la puerta a que el Madrid fiche lo que realmente necesita, un jugador top de banda derecha y alguien que pueda sustituir en el futuro a Benzema. No un jugador de extremo izquierdo, donde juegan mejor los jugadores con más proyección del Madrid, Vinicius y Rodrygo...
> 
> Siendo Florentino el que decide, no obstante, cualquier cosa puede pasar...



Por lo menos parece confirmado lo de Rudiger.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Guardiola es el entrenador mejor cotizado del mundo, asi que puefe elegir el equipo que quiera y claro no es gilipollas.



Claro, pero tuvo la suerte de que le dieron un far$a en construcción y con una cantera brutal en ese momento. No digo que sea mal entrenador, pero con miles de minolles es más fácil. Me gustaría verle en un patético o en un violencia.


----------



## filets (22 May 2022)

ENORME ZIZOU. Dice que al PSG ni de coña, que viva el OM!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> ENORME ZIZOU. Dice que al PSG ni de coña, que viva el OM!!!!



Pero no se irá jamás al OM porque sabe lo que es aquello.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 May 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Pues se ha quedado un domingo interesante para ver el chiringuito.



Ayer Pedrerol dio verguenza ajena una vez mas. Llego a tener la desverguenza de afirmar que del mismo modo que habian iniciado lo del "tranquilo" y el "tic tac", tambien fueron los primeros en poner en duda el fichaje.

Joder, solo falto que Florentino le sacase la mano del culo.

Por cierto, tambien de traca lo de Florentino, diciendo que pobrecito Mbappe porque le habian roto su sueño. Es que hay que joderse. Les han pegado una tomadura de pelo historica y aun pretenden andarse con paños calientes.


----------



## Ethan20 (22 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Claro, pero tuvo la suerte de que le dieron un far$a en construcción y con una cantera brutal en ese momento. No digo que sea mal entrenador, pero con miles de minolles es más fácil. Me gustaría verle en un patético o en un violencia.



Guardiola por mucho que le hateeis asegura buen futbol y que te diviertas todas las semanas, por eso es el mas cotizado, mas alla de titulos. Yo si fuera socio de un equipo siempre lo querria en mi equipo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> ¿Que el Lille tiene más presupuesto que el Atlético? .
> 
> El trolleo tiene que ser verosímil, mira a @Obiwanchernobil




Lille, lens, auxerre, rennes, son el Big four


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Guardiola es el entrenador mejor cotizado del mundo, asi que puefe elegir el equipo que quiera y claro no es gilipollas.




un entrenador que teniendo al bayern no ganó champions
un entrenador que teniendo al shity no ganó champions
y un entrenador que ha gastado mas de 1000 millones!!!!! en hacer el equipo que el quiere

este sobrevalorado hizo 2 cosas:
1 : copiar a luis aragones la tecnica del tiki-taka : si , no la inventó gaydrola
2 : encontrarse con una generacion espectacular y campeona en el VARcelona , de estas que solo salen una cada 100 años

en cuanto salió de aquel VARcelona gaydrola se ha visto lo que es : un vendehumo con fama


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El Cadiz es un rival indigno para 1ª.




fale

nos quedamos con el mallorca que ese si es digno


----------



## homega (22 May 2022)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Guardiola por mucho que le hateeis asegura buen futbol y que te diviertas todas las semanas, por eso es el mas cotizado, mas alla de titulos. Yo si fuera socio de un equipo siempre lo querria en mi equipo



Mentira. El Bayern y el City infumables de ver. El Barsa sí, brutal.


----------



## vegahermosa (22 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Ayer Pedrerol dio verguenza ajena una vez mas. Llego a tener la desverguenza de afirmar que del mismo modo que habian iniciado lo del "tranquilo" y el "tic tac", tambien fueron los primeros en poner en duda el fichaje.
> 
> Joder, solo falto que Florentino le sacase la mano del culo.
> 
> Por cierto, tambien de traca lo de Florentino, diciendo que pobrecito Mbappe porque le habian roto su sueño. Es que hay que joderse. Les han pegado una tomadura de pelo historica y aun pretenden andarse con paños calientes.



tener linea directa con la casa blanca requiere concesiones


----------



## Ethan20 (22 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> un entrenador que teniendo al bayern no ganó champions
> un entrenador que teniendo al shity no ganó champions
> y un entrenador que ha gastado mas de 1000 millones!!!!! en hacer el equipo que el quiere
> 
> ...



Montaos las historias que querais, pero los citizen lo aman, que es lo que importa


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 May 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> tener linea directa con la casa blanca requiere concesiones



Una cosa es tener linea directa, y otra ser un jodido correveidile. Asi cualquiera tiene linea directa, oiga.


----------



## filets (22 May 2022)




----------



## homega (22 May 2022)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Montate las historias que quieras, pero los citizen lo aman, que es lo que importa



Como si fuera difícil ganar con ese presupuesto tontazo homosexual catalufo dm


----------



## homega (22 May 2022)

filets dijo:


>



Pues este va a ser el tema, que saben que los van a expulsar y Mbappé ha dicho llamadme cuando salgáis de la cárcel.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Guardiola por mucho que le hateeis asegura buen futbol y que te diviertas todas las semanas, por eso es el mas cotizado, mas alla de titulos. Yo si fuera socio de un equipo siempre lo querria en mi equipo



Lo dicho: quiero verlo en el patético o en el violencia con todo lo que esos equipos tienen alrededor y el presupuesto que tienen.


----------



## Roedr (22 May 2022)

filets dijo:


>



lo que nos faltaba...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lille, lens, auxerre, rennes, son el Big four



Y el Troyes y el Auxerre y el Sochaux.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Ayer Pedrerol dio verguenza ajena una vez mas. Llego a tener la desverguenza de afirmar que del mismo modo que habian iniciado lo del "tranquilo" y el "tic tac", tambien fueron los primeros en poner en duda el fichaje.
> 
> Joder, solo falto que Florentino le sacase la mano del culo.
> 
> Por cierto, tambien de traca lo de Florentino, diciendo que pobrecito Mbappe porque le habian roto su sueño. Es que hay que joderse. Les han pegado una tomadura de pelo historica y aun pretenden andarse con paños calientes.



Lo del tema de Pedrerol... el que no sepa de que palo va este tipo y su programa es que no tiene muchas luces, Pedrerol es un tipo que va al negocio, sin mas, lo demas le importa 3 cojones, todavia alguno se toma en serio el chiringuito y los que hablan ahi, yo veo el chiringuito y hay que tomarse ese programa como lo que es, un puro entretenimiento, pero sabiendo que tipo de programa es.

En cuanto a Flopper, una cosa es lo que vende de cara a la galeria, y otra lo que pensará y dira a su circulo de confianza.


----------



## juantxxxo (22 May 2022)

filets dijo:


>



Pfffffffffff............ ahora el nuevo salseo tras lo del no fichaje es éste?????? chorradas......

Álvarez de Mon: "El Real Madrid está reformulando su mercado. Tchouaméni..."


----------



## Ethan20 (22 May 2022)

homega dijo:


> Como si fuera difícil ganar con ese presupuesto tontazo homosexual catalufo dm



Que te pasa ha sido mal finde??? Jodido retrasado jaja


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 May 2022)

filets dijo:


>



Los equipos sancionados lo que tienen que hacer es crear una competición paralela e ir metiendo a los equipos de futbol que quieran unirse.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> fale
> 
> nos quedamos con el mallorca que ese si es digno



No digo que sea más o menos digno, pero el mallorca ha llegado a finales de copa y ha estado en europa. El Cadiz solo está en primera para mantenerse. Es patético.


----------



## 4motion (22 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Le ha perdido una vez mas su soberbia y su suficiencia. No le entraba en la cabeza que alguien le pudiese decir no, ni siquiera aunque fuese ya la segunda vez que se lo hace.
> 
> A Florentino le pasa como le pasaba a Hitler, que ninguno de sus generales se atrevia a contradecirle, o ni siquiera a despertarle en plena invasion de Normandia.



Tercera vez, tres veces se lo hizo la tortuga.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Raul83 (22 May 2022)

A Florentino la rata marrón le ha hecho un mataleón, con sus amiguitos de Quatar.
Ridículo histórico de su Florentineza

Me alegra que el Liverpool no haya ganado la liga, así no tiene subidón anímico ni motivación extra por conseguir el triplete.
Hoy iba con Guardiola, lo digo por el tonto ése que cree que nos da rabia que Guardiola haya ganado otra liga inglesa.


----------



## Scardanelli (22 May 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Pfffffffffff............ ahora el nuevo salseo tras lo del no fichaje es éste?????? chorradas......
> 
> Álvarez de Mon: "El Real Madrid está reformulando su mercado. Tchouaméni..."



Como no viene Mbappé vamos a fichar a un centrocampista defensivo. Sí, parece sacado del manual de Florentino...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Montaos las historias que querais, pero los citizen lo aman, que es lo que importa



no son historias , es la realidad de los hechos

y si es por amar tambien lo aman los gays de manchester , pero eso no es argumento para decir que sea un gran entrenador


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

filets dijo:


>




La UEFA no va a echar al Madrid, estas de coña     nos pueden dejar jugarla sin volver a ganarla en 100 años, pero echarnos

Juve, madrid, Barcelona sin poder jugarla, arsenal no clasificado, lion y Mónaco hasta los huevos del PSG.... Se monta una de la hostia.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 May 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Lo del tema de Pedrerol... el que no sepa de que palo va este tipo y su programa es que no tiene muchas luces, Pedrerol es un tipo que va al negocio, sin mas, lo demas le importa 3 cojones, todavia alguno se toma en serio el chiringuito y los que hablan ahi, yo veo el chiringuito y hay que tomarse ese programa como lo que es, un puro entretenimiento, pero sabiendo que tipo de programa es.
> 
> En cuanto a Flopper, una cosa es lo que vende de cara a la galeria, y otra lo que pensará y dira a su circulo de confianza.



De acuerdo, pero seguro que nadie de su circulo de confianza se atrevera a decirle a la cara que ha hecho el ridiculo y ha dejado al Madrid como un hazmerreir.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Montaos las historias que querais, pero los citizen lo aman, que es lo que importa



Obvio, con los otros no ganaban ni la premier y no pasaban de octavos en champions.


----------



## juantxxxo (22 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Como no viene Mbappé vamos a fichar a un centrocampista defensivo. Sí, parece sacado del manual de Florentino...



Lee bien lo que dice y que también han publicado ESPN o Metro. Lo he puesto más por la que parece que va a ser nueva matraca: la supuesta sanción y tal.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 May 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> A Florentino la rata marrón le ha hecho un mataleón, con sus amiguitos de Quatar.
> Ridículo histórico de su Florentineza
> 
> *Me alegra que el Liverpool no haya ganado la liga, así no tiene subidón anímico ni motivación extra por conseguir el triplete.*
> Hoy iba con Guardiola, lo digo por el tonto ése que cree que nos da rabia que Guardiola haya ganado otra liga inglesa.



Joder, pues yo opino lo contrario, ahora iran como locos a por la final de la copa de Europa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La UEFA no va a echar al Madrid, estas de coña     nos pueden dejar jugarla sin volver a ganarla en 100 años, pero echarnos
> 
> Juve, madrid, Barcelona sin poder jugarla, arsenal no clasificado, lion y Mónaco hasta los huevos del PSG.... Se monta una de la hostia.



Van a ir más por multas y no dejarnos fichar.

Presupuestos ligue 1


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Como no viene Mbappé vamos a fichar a un centrocampista defensivo. Sí, parece sacado del manual de Florentino...



Pues desde luego no vendria mal, y mas aun si en ataque se sigue teniendo que depender solo de Benzema.


----------



## xilebo (22 May 2022)

*Era tan pobre que solo tenía dinero...*


----------



## vegahermosa (22 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Una cosa es tener linea directa, y otra ser un jodido correveidile. Asi cualquiera tiene linea directa, oiga.



asi le gustan a floren los subalternos de toda la vida de dios, a cualquiera que sea empresario desde un señor que hace un capital de unos pocos millones de euros al que hace cientos de millones de euros de beneficio para su capital privado, todos, todos, tienen en comun que les gustan mas los lameculos y correveidiles, que a un tonto un lapicero


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

Estos son los que más posibilidades tienen ahora mismo de fichar por el Madrid, yo les veo como minimo a la misma altura que el kunku ese que habéis puesto:


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Ayer Pedrerol dio verguenza ajena una vez mas. Llego a tener la desverguenza de afirmar que del mismo modo que habian iniciado lo del "tranquilo" y el "tic tac", tambien fueron los primeros en poner en duda el fichaje.
> 
> Joder, solo falto que Florentino le sacase la mano del culo.
> 
> Por cierto, tambien de traca lo de Florentino, diciendo que pobrecito Mbappe porque le habian roto su sueño. Es que hay que joderse. Les han pegado una tomadura de pelo historica y aun pretenden andarse con paños calientes.




yo ahi en las palabras de florentino me inclinaria a que es doble sentido en plan llamarle mercenario con la ironia de decir que el jugar en el madrid era su sueño desde pequeño

lo mismo que cuando le ha dicho : "que te vaya bien" , para mi eso es ironia

pero vamos.... que florentino esta ya mayor y medio chochea ya , y hasta puede ser lo que dices que ande con paños calientes


----------



## Ethan20 (22 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no son historias , es la realidad de los hechos
> 
> y si es por amar tambien lo aman los gays de manchester , pero eso no es argumento para decir que sea un gran entrenador



A ver pringaos, los unicos que ponen en duda a Guardiola sois os putos mandtiles, en contra del resto del mundo, como putos escocidos de mierda. Nada mas que disir


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estos son los que más posibilidades tienen ahora mismo de fichar por el Madrid, yo les veo como minimo a la misma altura que el kunku ese que habéis puesto:




Mucho ojo con mamadou samasa...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Lo del tema de Pedrerol... el que no sepa de que palo va este tipo y su programa es que no tiene muchas luces, Pedrerol es un tipo que va al negocio, sin mas, lo demas le importa 3 cojones, todavia alguno se toma en serio el chiringuito y los que hablan ahi, yo veo el chiringuito y hay que tomarse ese programa como lo que es, un puro entretenimiento, pero sabiendo que tipo de programa es.
> 
> En cuanto a Flopper, una cosa es lo que vende de cara a la galeria, y otra lo que pensará y dira a su circulo de confianza.



Sasto. Es la definición de basura en persona.Solo le importa el dinero y le da igual como conseguirlo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> De acuerdo, pero seguro que nadie de su circulo de confianza se atrevera a decirle a la cara que ha hecho el ridiculo y ha dejado al Madrid como un hazmerreir.



El error fue no haberle dado un ultimatum en enero, ya que podia negociar a partir de ese mes. Florentino Perez confió en la "grandeza del madrid" y probablemente las mentiras de Mbappe de que no querria firmar con el Madrid por que tenia que jugar los octavos de champions, por que no queria enfadar a su aficion....

Hoy dia es asi, los futbolistas buscan el dinero, son TODOS unos mercenarios y tampoco hay que culparles, hoy dia con el dinero que se mueve en el futbol, las cosas tienen que ser así. Ni Messi sentia una especial devocion por el Barcelona, ni Cristiano por el Madrid, ni Raul, ni Casillas... cuando se mueven cantidades millonarias de por medio, no hay amor al club que valga.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (22 May 2022)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Se ha quedado buen finde mandriles, perder final euroliga, Mfrappe se queda y Guardiloca ya es el tecnico no britanico con mas premiers



Ya puedes ir a canaletas....

Ayer las chavalas del Farsa palmarion frente al equipo con más CopasEuropa del femenino, había portada justo antes del Spprt y fue televisado y radiado por RTVE

Y en basket os largamos nosotros en Semis...

En liga de milagro segundos

En la EuropaLeague eliminados en cuartos

¡Tenéis tanto que celebrar !

Nosotros por ahora Liga y Supercopa bien celebradas, y no hemos acabado la temporada.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> yo ahi en las palabras de florentino me inclinaria a que es doble sentido en plan llamarle mercenario con la ironia de decir que el jugar en el madrid era su sueño desde pequeño
> 
> lo mismo que cuando le ha dicho : "que te vaya bien" , para mi eso es ironia
> 
> *pero vamos.... que florentino esta ya mayor y medio chochea ya* , y hasta puede ser lo que dices que ande con paños calientes



Eso mismo tambien estaba pensando yo, que ya no esta para andarse con esta clase de negociaciones. Por eso debio renunciar a mantener los contactos con Haaland y opto por jugarselo todo a una carta. Yo creo que cuando se termine la remodelacion del Bernabeu, deberia ya ir pensando en jubilarse. El caso es quien podria sustituirle.

Florentino ya no esta para jugar al poker en una timba, sino mas bien para ir a la residencia a echar la partida de brisca.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estos son los que más posibilidades tienen ahora mismo de fichar por el Madrid, yo les veo como minimo a la misma altura que el kunku ese que habéis puesto:



Como te gustan los mamadous.

Coño, te vas al Villarreal y haces limpieza coño.


----------



## Ethan20 (22 May 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Ya puedes ir a canaletas....
> 
> Ayer las chavalas del Farsa palmarion frente al equipo con más CopasEuropa del femenino, había portada justo antes y televisado y radiado por RTVE
> 
> ...



Agua pasada, enhorabuena por el finde


----------



## vegahermosa (22 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> De acuerdo, pero seguro que nadie de su circulo de confianza se atrevera a decirle a la cara que ha hecho el ridiculo y ha dejado al Madrid como un hazmerreir.



hay otra cosa que este tipo de gente no tolera nunca en su fuero interno y es que les chuleen


Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estos son los que más posibilidades tienen ahora mismo de fichar por el Madrid, yo les veo como minimo a la misma altura que el kunku ese que habéis puesto:



que obsesion tiene usted con los morenos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Que yo sepa Haaland no pedia mas que Mbappe, de hecho pedia menos sueldo y menos pasta en comisiones.



En sueldo sí, pero tiene por detrás un montón de chupópteros que querían su jubilación.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (22 May 2022)

Chuta Mendys dice que la tarde de la final de la Champions decide entre Liverpool y Real Madrid.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## Scardanelli (22 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pues desde luego no vendria mal, y mas aun si en ataque se sigue teniendo que depender solo de Benzema.



No, mal no vendría, pero si piensas que la prioridad en Mbappé y no viene, no tiene sentido fichar a Tchouamenie como reemplazo. Yo lo ficharía, pero creo que la prioridad es la banda derecha.


----------



## Edu.R (22 May 2022)

Del 29 de mayo hasta agosto hay que RELLENAR páginas y páginas. Los primeros días están los partidos de la selecciones, pero luego hay que RELLENAR.

Asi que cualquier chorrada nos vale para tener al aficionado en ascuas. Reconozcamos que con Moneybpé lo han hecho muy bien.

Ya sabéis el clásico "jugador y xx millones a cambio de tal jugador", el trueque que nunca se da. O Dembelé al Real Madrid, por ejemplo. Cosas de esas morbosas para que la gente esté entretenida.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (22 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El no fichaje de Mbappé, por cierto, abre la puerta a que el Madrid fiche lo que realmente necesita, un jugador top de banda derecha y alguien que pueda sustituir en el futuro a Benzema. No un jugador de extremo izquierdo, donde juegan mejor los jugadores con más proyección del Madrid, Vinicius y Rodrygo...
> 
> Siendo Florentino el que decide, no obstante, cualquier cosa puede pasar...



Salah


----------



## Roedr (22 May 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Chuta Mendys dice que la tarde de la final de la Champions decide entre Liverpool y Real Madrid.
> 
> Cuidado pues.



jeje mejor en el descanso de la eliminatoria, o antes de una supuesta tanda de penalties.


----------



## Woden (22 May 2022)

He leído por ahí que dicen que 300 kilos debe pagar la tortuga de penalización. Ya me gustaría que fuera cierto pero huele a cortina de humo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> No, mal no vendría, pero si piensas que la prioridad en Mbappé y no viene, no tiene sentido fichar a Tchouamenie como reemplazo. Yo lo ficharía, pero creo que la prioridad es la banda derecha.



chuminí no es el reemplazo de frappé. Ya estaba en la agenda y viene para hacer de case.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

ahora : osasuna-mallorca y alaves-cadiz

esto va a ser como el shity-aston vila y liverpul-wolves pero en version por abajo de la clasificacion

confio en que el osasuna quiera despedirse de su aficion ganando , y que el cadiz sea capaz de ganar a un alaves descendido

nos conviene que el mallorca se vaya a hacer ensaimadas a segunda


----------



## cebollo (22 May 2022)

Que no venga Mbappe es secundario, lo grave es que se va a quedar Ausencio.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

Extracto del comunicado de mbappe ahora mismo, este chico es cortísimo, se lleva su prima pero se acaba de convertir en el tonto de Francia, alguien le dijo que era muy bueno, es así, pero alguien le dijo que era un ser superior, y el problema es que parece que se lo cree:

*"También quiero agradecer sinceramente al Madrid y a su presidente Florentino Pérez. Reconozco la oportunidad y el privilegio de ser la codicia de tal institución. Sospecho que están decepcionados. Seré su primer seguidor en la final de la Champions en París. En mi casa."*


----------



## Roedr (22 May 2022)

No sé como os quedan todavía ganas de que vengan mamadus. De hecho, habría que estar pidiendo largar a Mendy por no confiable. 

Los brasileiros (o angoleños cristianos por nuestro Cama) corren tanto o más que los mamadus y su única debilidad son las tías.


----------



## 4motion (22 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Como no viene Mbappé vamos a fichar a un centrocampista defensivo. Sí, parece sacado del manual de Florentino...



No, vas a asegurar UNA media para DÍEZ AÑOS.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)




----------



## feps (22 May 2022)

Hay que encomendarse a lo que tenemos. Conociendo a Klopp puede estar jugando al despiste con los lesionados. Es un zorro de narices que pretende hacer creer que cuatro titulares no podrán jugar. Qué listo es.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No sé como os quedan todavía ganas de que vengan mamadus. De hecho, habría que estar pidiendo largar a Mendy por no confiable.
> 
> Los brasileiros (o angoleños cristianos por nuestro Cama) corren tanto o más que los mamadus y su única debilidad son las tías.



Sasto. A ver si aprendemos: la base debe ser de jugadores españoles y 3-4 cracks.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Del 29 de mayo hasta agosto hay que RELLENAR páginas y páginas. Los primeros días están los partidos de la selecciones, pero luego hay que RELLENAR.
> 
> Asi que cualquier chorrada nos vale para tener al aficionado en ascuas. Reconozcamos que con Moneybpé lo han hecho muy bien.
> 
> Ya sabéis el clásico "jugador y xx millones a cambio de tal jugador", el trueque que nunca se da. O Dembelé al Real Madrid, por ejemplo. Cosas de esas morbosas para que la gente esté entretenida.



Asi es, el año pasado los medios pudieron rellenar el verano con Haaland y Mbappe, este año no se que se inventarán, pero vamos, que van a empezar a rular nombres por todos lados. A pesar de que el Madrid tiene pinta de que a parte de Rudiger va a fichar poco o nada, y en cuanto al Barcelona, es que directamente no tiene un puto duro. 

Pero que esto da igual, los que viven del futbol tienen que seguir llevando su nivel de vida (el que sea), asi que lo del tema de que luego el personal les eche en cara que se inventen la mitad de las cosas, es algo que les trae al pairo. 

Te vas a un articulo de Marca que anuncia el fichaje de Mbappe por el Madrid, tiene 1000 mensajes, te vas a un articulo de Marca diciendo que al final renueva con el PSG, tiene 2000 mensajes cagandose en los muertos de los periodistas. Les importa a los periodistas? NO, mientras des click en el articulo y pueda seguir generandose publicidad.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sasto. A ver si aprendemos: la base debe ser de jugadores españoles y 3-4 cracks.



Zidanes y Pavones.


----------



## Lemavos (22 May 2022)

MERENGUEFACHAS HACEDLE EL PASILLO AL MEJOR ENTRENADOR DE LA HISTORIA XD 

@Gonzalor


----------



## Cuqui (22 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues el Chimi de suplente, cuidao.



Pero antes de la lesion, ahora habra que ver si recupera el nivel.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> No, mal no vendría, pero si piensas que la prioridad en Mbappé y no viene, no tiene sentido fichar a Tchouamenie como reemplazo. Yo lo ficharía, pero creo que la prioridad es la banda derecha.




Case necesita un sustituto echando hostias. El rendimiento esta temporada deja mucho que desear.

Con Edu, tchou y Valverde tienes centro del campo para los próximos 10 años


----------



## feps (22 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Zidanes y Pavones.



¿Cuántos 'Nachos' puede estar perdiéndose el Madrid por no confiar en ellos?


----------



## Cuqui (22 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Extracto del comunicado de mbappe ahora mismo, este chico es cortísimo, se lleva su prima pero se acaba de convertir en el tonto de Francia, alguien le dijo que era muy bueno, es así, pero alguien le dijo que era un ser superior, y el problema es que parece que se lo cree:
> 
> *"También quiero agradecer sinceramente al Madrid y a su presidente Florentino Pérez. Reconozco la oportunidad y el privilegio de ser la codicia de tal institución. Sospecho que están decepcionados. Seré su primer seguidor en la final de la Champions en París. En mi casa."*



Este se piensa que en 2025 tendra oportunidad de venir. Yo solo espero que floren siga en pie para que esto no suceda. Ojala no salga de Paris nunca.


----------



## petro6 (22 May 2022)

No fichar al mono francés es una bendIción, hacedme caso., que le den por el culo, que ese iba a convertirse en nuestro Me$$i. Además , es un pollo que necesita espacios para ser decisivo, cómo casi todos los mamadous persigue gallinas.

PD Lo que me jode es haber perdido la final de baloncesto

PD2 Esperando con anhelo una lesión de triada para que se lo coma el jeque con patatas junto al Gramos y a Hormonel Mensi.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> ¿Cuántos 'Nachos' puede estar perdiéndose el Madrid por no confiar en ellos?



Eso se lo dices a las mafias nepotistas que han ido pasando por divisiones inferiores.


----------



## Lemavos (22 May 2022)

Pep , mira el ridículo que hacen los merenguefachas. 

Mbappe y luego haaland


----------



## petro6 (22 May 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1067153
> Ver archivo adjunto 1067154
> 
> 
> ...



¿Ridículo?. Nos hemos ahorrado 400 millones y el gay de Santpedor se los ha tenido que volver a gastar. Tú egues mú tontooooo.


----------



## hartman (22 May 2022)

ayer golazo de mbappe.


----------



## hartman (22 May 2022)

a ver ahora halland se fue a inglaterra, mbappe no viene , lewandowski es ya vejete y no creo que bencema haga otro año como este hay que fichar un crack.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> a ver ahora halland se fue a inglaterra, mbappe no viene , lewandowski es ya vejete y no creo que bencema haga otro año como este hay que fichar un crack.




No hay que fichar cracks. Hay que fichar jugadores de alto nivel.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1067153
> Ver archivo adjunto 1067154
> 
> 
> ...



Que me vaya chupando la polla.


----------



## feps (22 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Eso se lo dices a las mafias nepotistas que han ido pasando por divisiones inferiores.



No es de recibo que la cantera del Madrid esté tan infrautilizada. Podríamos fijarnos en el Barcelona, que desde hace muchos años tira de canteranos. En ese aspecto envidio a los culés. A ver si Raúl puede forjar buenos jóvenes para el primer equipo. Más de media plantilla del Madrid actual está ya en la treintena.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Hay que encomendarse a lo que tenemos. Conociendo a Klopp puede estar jugando al despiste con los lesionados. Es un zorro de narices que pretende hacer creer que cuatro titulares no podrán jugar. Qué listo es.



No creo que ningún entrenador en esa situación, sobre todo cuando el City iba 0-2, se dedique a ametrallarse el pie.

Lo de Van Dijk lo entiendo, lleva 50 partidos esta temporada y los habrá jugado casi todos enteros. Para el sábado está seguro, pero el de hoy no era un partido que te fueran a arreglar los centrales.

A Salah lo ha sacado en el minuto 58 cuando si estuviese bien lo podía haber sacado en el descanso por Thiago en lugar de tirar un cambio con Milner para luego quitar a otro medio para poner un delantero, que es lo que ha hecho con Firmino. Toda la pinta de que el médico le ha dicho que Salah 30 minutos máximo y ha aguantado lo que ha podido. Que no es ninguna tontería, los jugadores saben exactamente cómo va el otro partido y si el Liverpool llega a remontar en el minuto 50 igual el percal cambia.

Y Thiago se ha ido él solo del campo dejando a su equipo con 10, si es fake da para Oscar.


----------



## feps (22 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No creo que ningún entrenador en esa situación, sobre todo cuando el City iba 0-2, se dedique a ametrallarse el pie.
> 
> Lo de Van Dijk lo entiendo, lleva 50 partidos esta temporada y los habrá jugado casi todos enteros. Para el sábado está seguro, pero el de hoy no era un partido que te fueran a arreglar los centrales.
> 
> ...



Ya verás cómo el sábado, como mucho, faltará uno de los titulares del Liverpool.


----------



## petro6 (22 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> a ver ahora halland se fue a inglaterra, mbappe no viene , lewandowski es ya vejete y no creo que bencema haga otro año como este hay que fichar un crack.



A Feicius le falta poco para catalogarlo de crack, y Rodrigo veremos pues tiene una pinta cojonuda. Y nos han costado la tercera parte que todos los ídolos de barro que suenan ahora. Lo que sí debemos hacer es fichar grandes jugadores para renovar el centro del campo que lo tenemos algo envejecido.


----------



## Paobas (22 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> A Feicius le falta poco para catalogarlo de crack, y Rodrigo veremos pues tiene una pinta cojonuda. Y nos han costado la tercera parte que todos los ídolos de barro que suenan ahora. Lo que sí debemos hacer es fichar grandes jugadores para renovar el centro del campo que lo tenemos algo envejecido.



Y un delantero TOP. Aunque con Mbappe y Haaland fuera ya no sé quién queda para fichar.


----------



## Woden (22 May 2022)

Tchouaméni llega a un acuerdo con Real Madrid y Liverpool


Tchouaméni y Dembelé, según Le Parisien, estarían interesados en fichar por el PSG para jugar junto al internacional francés, que es compañero de selección.



as.com





Pero qué coño es esto de llegar a acuerdos con varios clubs a la vez. Qué puta broma de negros es esta? 
No más mamadús en mi Madric.


----------



## feps (22 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Y un delantero TOP. Aunque con Mbappe y Haaland fuera ya no sé quién queda para fichar.



El Madrid tiene para el sábado a Benzema, Vinicius y Rodrygo. Con ellos a muerte porque si han logrado la machada de alcanzar la final, en gran parte ha sido por ellos. Ya habrá tiempo de mirar delanteros o de tirar de canteranos como Latasa, que más que Jovic y Mariano juntos va a correr sin duda.


----------



## artemis (22 May 2022)

Hat trick de Mbappé ayer.... El año que viene Pichichi... Ahhh no, que no viene jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja muahahahahahahah


----------



## 11kjuan (22 May 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Hat trick de Mbappé ayer.... El año que viene Pichichi... Ahhh no, que no viene jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja muahahahahahahah



Pero que te pires ya pesao.
Tú eras el que decías en el año 2009 que Rafael Nadal estaba acabado.

Yo no sé ni cómo tienes la decencia de seguir en este foro


----------



## feps (22 May 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Tchouaméni llega a un acuerdo con Real Madrid y Liverpool
> 
> 
> Tchouaméni y Dembelé, según Le Parisien, estarían interesados en fichar por el PSG para jugar junto al internacional francés, que es compañero de selección.
> ...



O firmas el 15 de junio o ATPC. Muy sencillo. Ofertas que caduquen, como con Ramos.


----------



## NRW_Observer (22 May 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Hat trick de Mbappé ayer.... El año que viene Pichichi... Ahhh no, que no viene jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja muahahahahahahah



El año que viene gana el Paleti la Champions de nuevo


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Roedr (22 May 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Tchouaméni llega a un acuerdo con Real Madrid y Liverpool
> 
> 
> Tchouaméni y Dembelé, según Le Parisien, estarían interesados en fichar por el PSG para jugar junto al internacional francés, que es compañero de selección.
> ...



Es lo que digo yo, a gente de esta cultura no se puede traer. Sólo entienden de dinero, y carecen de palabra y compromiso. Mirar como le ha ido al ManU con Pogba.


----------



## petro6 (22 May 2022)

La generación mamdoú o de raperos con collares y dientes de oro que se la coma otro gilipollas.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ya verás cómo el sábado, como mucho, faltará uno de los titulares del Liverpool.



Hombre, es como si me dices que Benzema y Vinicius están tocados así que por precaución van a jugar Asensio y Jovic en una final de Champions. Jugar juegan, claro que sí, (Salah y Van Dijk seguro, Fabinho y Thiago no lo acabo de ver). Pero no están fingiendo lesiones para engañar a nadie, es un equipo que ha tenido que correr hasta el minuto 85 de la jornada 38 y ha llegado a la final de 3 copas, están cascadisimos y se nota.


----------



## xilebo (22 May 2022)

*Real Madrid: Mbappé no convence a Tchouaméni*

El jugador ha llegado a un acuerdo con *Real Madrid* y *Liverpool*. Tomará una decisión el próximo fin de semana. Lo que es seguro es que finalmente no jugará en el *PSG*.

Otro que firma con dos equipos a la vez y luego decide cuando le da la gana ?


----------



## 11kjuan (22 May 2022)

Florentino desde que falleció su esposa ya no está sus plenas facultades mentales.

Si ACS y el Real Madrid no se desploman es porque tienen buen consejo administrativo.

Florentino debería estar jugando al dominó con los colegas y pasando tiempo con sus nietos.


----------



## Woden (22 May 2022)

100% nigga


----------



## Scardanelli (22 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Case necesita un sustituto echando hostias. El rendimiento esta temporada deja mucho que desear.
> 
> Con Edu, tchou y Valverde tienes centro del campo para los próximos 10 años



Tres jugadorazos, aunque creo que el Madrid podría buscar un perfil diferente al de Tchou, ya que sin ser igual a Cama y Valverde, tiene cosas parecidas. No me voy a quejar si viene, es buenísimo, pero creo que el Madrid necesita antes un centrocampista creador tipo Modric (si eso existe, Modric es una leyenda) que a Tchou.


----------



## Scardanelli (22 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> No, vas a asegurar UNA media para DÍEZ AÑOS.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Magnífico, pero lo absurdo es querer tapar una cosa con la otra. Tchou debería de estar en el mismo plan que Mbappé, no ser una alternativa.


----------



## 4motion (22 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Magnífico, pero lo absurdo es querer tapar una cosa con la otra. Tchou debería de estar en el mismo plan que Mbappé, no ser una alternativa.



Y estaba, aparcado por FLOPER.

Ahora lo retoma, el abuelo es así tiene esas cosas.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Bueno, el Cadiz tiene pinta de irse a tomar por culo.


----------



## fachacine (22 May 2022)

Buah, Thiago lesionado en el biceps femoral, seria duda para el sábado. Buenísima noticia para el Madrid.

Thiago se lesiona a seis días de París


----------



## Scardanelli (22 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Y un delantero TOP. Aunque con Mbappe y Haaland fuera ya no sé quién queda para fichar.



Yo veo más importante fichar a un jugador de banda derecha top. Rodrygo es bastante mejor delantero que jugador de banda. Ahora que está cogiendo cuerpo va a ser un delantero brutal. Creo que la necesidad está ahí, no sé si la solución es Antony o Gnabry u otro, pero es el puestoa mejorar. Tampoco me voy a quejar si viene Darwin, pero si tengo que elegir entre un puesto y otro por limitacion de presupuesto creo que la necesidad está antes en la derecha...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Yo veo más importante fichar a un jugador de banda derecha top. Rodrygo es bastante mejor delantero que jugador de banda. Ahora que est'a cogiendo cuerpo va a ser un delantero brutal. Creo que la necesidad está ahí, no sé si la solution es Antony o Gnabry u otro, pero es el puestoa mejorar. Tampoco me voy a quejar si viene Darwin, pero si tengo que elegir entre un puesto y otro por limitacion de presupuesto creo que la necesidad está antes en la derecha...



haaland en 2 años sale del shity
y mas cuando vea que con gaydrola no gana ninguna champions


----------



## Scardanelli (22 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> haaland en 2 años sale del shity
> y mas cuando vea que con gaydrola no gana ninguna champions



Paso de pensar en trenes que han pasado. Ese es el error que hemos tenido estos años...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bueno, el Cadiz tiene pinta de irse a tomar por culo.




tiene toda la pinta si
tal parece que ambos partidos estuvieran amañados
el cadiz el otro dia fallando un penalti contra el madrid : negredo lo tiró en plan cesion al portero
y hoy no son capaces de meter ni un misero gol al descendido alaves
y el osasuna contra el mallorca.... que en su casa se dejen ganar.... pfff
huele... todo


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

a benzema si no se tuercen las cosas le quedan 2 años a un nivel aceptable bueno

con vinicius y rodrygo que apuntan a ir creciendo,

yo dedicaba todo a reforzar desde el centro del campo para atras


----------



## fachacine (22 May 2022)

Por cierto ¿y aquel brasileño que cedimos al Dormund, un tal Reinier por el que pagamos 40 kilos? ¿por qué no viene, porque es un paquete? Si es un paquete hay que exigir responsabilidades por su fichaje, y si no a jugar, que Isco va a dejar hueco. Y lo mismo Brahim si vendemos a Asensio, hasta los huevos ya de gastarnos los millones como si sobrasen en gente que luego no juega o los cedemos para que los disfruten otros.


----------



## Edge2 (22 May 2022)

Gol del cadiz...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Y estaba, aparcado por FLOPER.
> 
> Ahora lo retoma, el abuelo es así tiene esas cosas.
> 
> ...




Es importante que parece que el PSG está fuera de la ecuación


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Por cierto ¿y aquel brasileño que cedimos al Dormund, un tal Reinier por el que pagamos 40 kilos? ¿por qué no viene, porque es un paquete? Si es un paquete hay que exigir responsabilidades por su fichaje, y si no a jugar, que Isco va a dejar hueco. Y lo mismo Brahim si vendemos a Asensio, hasta los huevos ya de gastarnos los millones como si sobrasen en gente que luego no juega o los cedemos para que los disfruten otros.



eso me lo llevo preguntando yo desde su presentacion en el madrid con el famoso "bienvenido a tu casa" de florentino

este tio reinier fue llegar y al momento ser lanzado a la bundesliga



no le he visto jugar , pero lo traian como la perla brasileña del centro del campo

no creo que sea tan malo como para recuperarlo y al menos que esté de suplente


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

No podemos dejar escapar a choua

Si el Mónaco pide 100 se pagan 100

Es jugadorazo


----------



## PalPueblo (22 May 2022)

Yo que pinto aquí poco (era del Barcelona antes de que ficharon a Ibra... y aquello fue la gota que colmo el vaso, y mucho menos de lo que iba a llegar: Messi, Neymar, Coutinho, Dembele....) os digo que lo de Mbappe... es para que os riais, lo primero porque se queda en el club de Qatar, del que hay rumores que después del mundial lo venden...

Y lo segundo porque en la cláusulas que tiene decide fichajes y cosas así... que se va a reír del enano hormonado.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (22 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo siempre he dicho que me parece un jugador sobrevalorado. O al menos a mi solo me llama la atencion jugando con espacios y explotando su velocidad y su cambio de ritmo. Pero cerca del area no me parece nada del otro jueves, tampoco me parece que destaque en el remate de cabeza, y ni siquiera se si es bueno tirando faltas.
> 
> A mi lo que realmente me jode de todo este asunto es haber dejado escapar a Haaland, porque yo creo que estaba esperando la llamada del Madrid, mientras Florentino solo tenia ojitos para Mbappe.



Lo mismo pienso. Al final el Team Haaland ha resuelto su caso más rápido. Habrán colado la cláusula esa de salida/aumento sueldo, pero no se ha escuchado nada de los derechos de imagen ni de que quiera poner y quitar jugadores y técnicos. Desde luego más legales que la tortuga han sido. Aquí la torpeza infinita ha sido del Madrid, aunque duela reconocerlo. Es que todavía no me lo explico, es increíble. Hemos quedado como unos betazos nivel God.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

PalPueblo dijo:


> Yo que pinto aquí poco (era del Barcelona antes de que ficharon a Ibra... y aquello fue la gota que colmo el vaso, y mucho menos de lo que iba a llegar: Messi, Neymar, Coutinho, Dembele....) os digo que lo de Mbappe... es para que os riais, lo primero porque se queda en el club de Qatar, del que hay rumores que después del mundial lo venden...
> 
> Y lo segundo porque en la cláusulas que tiene decide fichajes y cosas así... que se va a reír del enano hormonado.




asi es

yo antes de saber todo eso estaba ilusionado con que viniera , cuando lo presentaban como un madridista desde niño, que iba incluso a renunciar a millones para jugar en el madrid , que iba a venir humilde y a integrarse como uno mas , etc

pero cuando ha salido todo lo contrario : que es un ANTIMADRIDISTA , mercenario , que es una diva endiosada que quiere al club arrodillado ante el incluido presidente y equipo, y que encima habia que pagarle una millonada salvaje , puuuffffff FUERA DEL MADRID!!!! eso hubiera sido el bartomeu del madrid y entrar en crisis no solo economica sino deportiva : Moneypeé es una bomba de relojeria en un club ,

y el psg va a estallar , porque seguira sin ganar nada , mas que en todo caso la liga de granjeros ,
y porque con Moneypeé tienen a un agujero NEGRO (en todos los sentidos) en el medio mismo del club absorviendo todo hasta su desaparicion o venta


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Lo mismo pienso. Al final el Team Haaland ha resuelto su caso más rápido. Habrán colado la cláusula esa de salida/aumento sueldo, pero no se ha escuchado nada de los derechos de imagen ni de que quiera poner y quitar jugadores y técnicos. Desde luego más legales que la tortuga han sido. Aquí la torpeza infinita ha sido del Madrid, aunque duela reconocerlo. Es que todavía no me lo explico, es increíble. *Hemos quedado como unos betazos nivel God.*




algunos han citado que hay una posible clausula en favor del madrid por Moneyppé romper el acuerdo

por aqui algunos han dicho 130 millones y algunos otros han dicho 300 millones !!!! uno creo haber leido que da fuente ondacero

si eso fuera verdad bufff!!! negocio redondo!!! en mi opinion


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

‘Onda Cero’: Mbappé tendrá que pagarle a Florentino una millonada de penalización


???????????????


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

joder no me lo puedo creer!!!!

el granada desciende!!!

mallorca y cadiz se salvan


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ‘Onda Cero’: Mbappé tendrá que pagarle a Florentino una millonada de penalización
> 
> 
> ???????????????




No me lo creo


----------



## pepitoburbujas (22 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> algunos han citado que hay una posible clausula en favor del madrid por Moneyppé romper el acuerdo
> 
> por aqui algunos han dicho 130 millones y algunos otros han dicho 300 millones !!!! uno creo haber leido que da fuente ondacero
> 
> si eso fuera verdad bufff!!! negocio redondo!!! en mi opinion



Sí, pero otros dicen que nada de nada...al final nosotros no tenemos ni idea de lo que pasa. Lo mínimo sería que hubiera una cláusula de penalización y así se entendería que hubiesen estado esperando hasta el final. Claro que si es de 130 M€ eso al jeque ni cosquillas le hace, pero al menos valdría a modo de desagravio.

Ya digo y me repito: es que es inaudito que moviendo la pasta que se mueve a esos niveles hayan obrado de forma tan penosa. Hasta para reservar un coche te piden una señal, que si te vuelves atrás la pierdes. Y aquí estamos hablando de millones de € y resulta que todo se resuelve con un Whatsapp "oye presi, que me quedo en el QSG. Gracias por todo y suerte". Por favor...!


----------



## feps (22 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> No me lo creo



Yo tampoco. Todos los palmeros de Florentino llevarían horas bombardeando con dicha noticia de ser cierta. No había nada firmado. A Floren le han engañado.


----------



## artemis (22 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ‘Onda Cero’: Mbappé tendrá que pagarle a Florentino una millonada de penalización
> 
> 
> ???????????????



Humo pataleta y bilis....


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Por cierto ¿y aquel brasileño que cedimos al Dormund, un tal Reinier por el que pagamos 40 kilos? ¿por qué no viene, porque es un paquete? Si es un paquete hay que exigir responsabilidades por su fichaje, y si no a jugar, que Isco va a dejar hueco. Y lo mismo Brahim si vendemos a Asensio, hasta los huevos ya de gastarnos los millones como si sobrasen en gente que luego no juega o los cedemos para que los disfruten otros.



El problema es que con la pandemia se han retrasado todos los trámites de nacionalidad (en España y en todas partes, yo vivo en Canadá y es lo mismo). Ahora mismo tenemos 3 extracomunitarios que no deberían serlo, los 3 ya han cumplido los plazos de residencia, pero la liga empieza el 12 de agosto y no tenemos ninguna garantía de que llegue ninguno de los tres pasaportes.


----------



## petro6 (22 May 2022)

El sueño de Mbappe era jugar con el Real Madrid y lo consiguió, el muy cabrón.
.


----------



## subvencionados (22 May 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Sí, pero otros dicen que nada de nada...al final nosotros no tenemos ni idea de lo que pasa. Lo mínimo sería que hubiera una cláusula de penalización y así se entendería que hubiesen estado esperando hasta el final. Claro que si es de 130 M€ eso al jeque ni cosquillas le hace, pero al menos valdría a modo de desagravio.
> 
> Ya digo y me repito: es que es inaudito que moviendo la pasta que se mueve a esos niveles hayan obrado de forma tan penosa. Hasta para reservar un coche te piden una señal, que si te vuelves atrás la pierdes. Y aquí estamos hablando de millones de € y resulta que todo se resuelve con un Whatsapp "oye presi, que me quedo en el QSG. Gracias por todo y suerte". Por favor...!



En una negociación, en la planificación de la misma, una de las cosas que hay que tener en cuenta a la hora de planificar la estrategia y las tácticas es el poder que tienen las partes.

Aquí el poder siempre lo ha tenido Mbappé, el Madrid ha sido mera comparsa. Eso unido al enorme deseo por parte de su presidente de tenerlo, le ha permitido al jugador hacer en la negociación en realidad lo que ha querido.

Si ese era el ser superior, calificado así por Butragueño, y miembro de la élite empresarial, habrá que ver a los que no son la élite, jejeje.

Qué mala planificación del equipo, en lo que quiere convertir al R. Madrid. No ha tenido en cuenta la misión, ni los valores, ni los principios, a la hora de negociar con Mbappé. Todos esos elementos son órganos rectores de lo que puede o no una empresa hacer, y una negociación no deja de ser una herramienta para conseguir unos objetivos que alguien planificó hace tiempo. Todo esto huele a ego del presidente que echa para atrás, y el karma le ha dado a ese ego en toda la cara. Se ha dejado torear por un chaval de 20 años que le ha dado un repaso por no saber dirigir un negocio.


----------



## Edu.R (22 May 2022)

Pues nada, Cádiz y Mallorca se quedan y el Granada se va a Segunda.

Espero que al menos suba el Valladolid. Porque sube el Almeria y otro jeque.


----------



## feps (22 May 2022)

De todo se aprende en la vida y lo de Mbappé ha podido ser para bien. Ofertas con fecha de caducidad y se acabó. Si no firmas en la fecha límite, vete a otro club. Hay que fichar sólo a jugadores que demuestren que quieren jugar en el Madrid. A ver qué pasa con Tchouameni a principios de junio. Lo que está claro es que Florentino no aguantaría un ridículo más.


----------



## Desalmado Depresivo (22 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ‘Onda Cero’: Mbappé tendrá que pagarle a Florentino una millonada de penalización
> 
> 
> ???????????????



Mentira absoluta, no firmó nada, absolutamente nada.


----------



## feps (22 May 2022)

Desalmado Depresivo dijo:


> Mentira absoluta, no firmó nada, absolutamente nada.



No volverá a pasar. Lo tengo clarísimo. Florentino depende mucho de su prestigio empresarial y este sábado ha perdido muchos enteros.


----------



## Ritalapollera (22 May 2022)

subvencionados dijo:


> En una negociación, en la planificación de la misma, una de las cosas que hay que tener en cuenta a la hora de planificar la estrategia y las tácticas es el poder que tienen las partes.
> 
> Aquí el poder siempre lo ha tenido Mbappé, el Madrid ha sido mera comparsa. Eso unido al enorme deseo por parte de su presidente de tenerlo, le ha permitido al jugador hacer en la negociación en realidad lo que ha querido.
> 
> ...



Estáis muy equivocados, aquí nadie ha toreado a nadie.

El verano pasado quedó bien claro que negrapé quería ir al Madrid, me importa tres cojones la prensa, hubo varios mensajes suyos en Twitter o Instagram que así lo clarificaban.

Madrid-PSG en Champions, sacada de rabo del Madrid y humillada brutal a la moronegrada. Aún más motivos para venir.

Qué ha pasado? Pues como ya han dicho...tratos con blancos y con cuidado, con el resto no puedes hacer nada.

Negrapé ha actuado como un auténtico SUBNORMAL, se va a lamentar toda su vida. Si eres multimillonario, para qué quieres millones??? Quieres la gloria.

Pero ya sabéis, sheeeeeeet

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lemavos (22 May 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> No me lo creo



yo me creo aun menos que todo un real madrid haya hecho las negociaciones de simple palabra y por whatsapp y sin un precontrato con clausulas

300 millones de penalizacion a favor del madrid lo veo puuffff una locura
pero 50, 100, o incluso 130? podria ser

y que no lo revelen , o al menos de momento, tambien lo veo que puede tener su logica


----------



## pepitoburbujas (22 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> No me lo creo



Ojalá fuera cierto, pero lo dudo. Y dudo más que aún siendo cierto alguien vaya a soltar la pasta. Ya nos iremos enterando.

Hablando de pasta: no dirán que ahora no tenemos: la animalada absolutamente desproporcionada que le iban a dar a la tortuga ahí se queda. Además se van Bale, Isco y seguramente Marcelo (y si se queda tiene pinta de que será con menos nómina). De momento viene Rüdiger. Aunque le suban bastante a los que lo merecen queda un remanente importante.


----------



## subvencionados (22 May 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Estáis muy equivocados, aquí nadie ha toreado a nadie.
> 
> El verano pasado quedó bien claro que negrapé quería ir al Madrid, me importa tres cojones la prensa, hubo varios mensajes suyos en Twitter o Instagram que así lo clarificaban.
> 
> ...



Pero se firma un acuerdo de intenciones, un pre-contrato, ................ hay muchos elementos disponibles en el ámbito internacional para amarrar en parte un buen pellizco. El ser superior no ha firmado ni siquiera una servilleta y ha vendido con la palabra de un niño de 20 años ilusiones a cientos de millones de personas. Ese señor debe dimitir si fuera una persona cabal y honesta con sus socios, pero no lo hará. El mismo ego que le llevó a no obligarle al chaval a firmar nada porque lo quería a toda costa, le impedirá tomar una decisión decorosa con sus socios a los que se debe.


----------



## feps (22 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> yo me creo aun menos que todo un real madrid haya hecho las negociaciones de simple palabra y por whatsapp y sin un precontrato con clausulas
> 
> 300 millones de penalizacion a favor del madrid lo veo puuffff una locura
> pero 50, 100, o incluso 130? podria ser
> ...



Han jugado a dos bandas y les ha salido de puta madre. Lo de Onda Cero no se lo cree ni el Tato. No había nada firmado, absolutamente nada, porque los palmeros de Florentino, con Pedrerol a la cabeza, ya lo habrían contado.


----------



## Woden (22 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ‘Onda Cero’: Mbappé tendrá que pagarle a Florentino una millonada de penalización
> 
> 
> ???????????????



eso he posteado yo hace horas y aun sigo como de corcho.


----------



## feps (22 May 2022)

Woden dijo:


> eso he posteado yo hace horas y aun sigo como de corcho.



Nadie se ha hecho eco de esa mentira, ni en España ni fuera. Es una cortina de humo y Floren ha hecho el ridículo. Es humano.


----------



## Woden (22 May 2022)

Bombazo en Inglaterra: el agente de Tchouameni ha confirmado que se va al Madrid

Vale que es una noticia de los tolays de Defensa Central pero it's something.


----------



## feps (22 May 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Bombazo en Inglaterra: el agente de Tchouameni ha confirmado que se va al Madrid
> 
> Vale que es una noticia de los tolays de Defensa Central pero it's something.



Una gran noticia caso de confirmarse. Y a centrarse en París.


----------



## xilebo (22 May 2022)

*"¿La remontada? Llamé al Real Madrid y me aconsejaron bien"*

*Pep Guardiola* mostró su felicidad después de ganar su cuarta* Premier League* y se acordó tanto del *Liverpool* como de la decepción en la *Liga de Campeones* frente al *Real* *Madrid*.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

subvencionados dijo:


> Pero se firma un acuerdo de intenciones, un pre-contrato, ................ hay muchos elementos disponibles en el ámbito internacional para amarrar en parte un buen pellizco. El ser superior no ha firmado ni siquiera una servilleta y ha vendido con la palabra de un niño de 20 años ilusiones a cientos de millones de personas. Ese señor debe dimitir si fuera una persona cabal y honesta con sus socios, pero no lo hará. El mismo ego que* le llevó a no obligarle al chaval a firmar nada* porque lo quería a toda costa, le impedirá tomar una decisión decorosa con sus socios a los que se debe.



¿que seguridad tienes de que eso es asi?


----------



## feps (22 May 2022)

Una mujer


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Bombazo en Inglaterra: el agente de Tchouameni ha confirmado que se va al Madrid
> 
> Vale que es una noticia de los tolays de Defensa Central pero it's something.





"*Se confirmaría el primer 'palo' al Mbappé Director Deportivo*"

jajajajaja que jachondos estos tios de defensacentral!!!  

pero es que encima es asi mismo como lo dicen : ahora Moneyppe es todo en el psg : jugador entrenador presidente y director deportivo


----------



## hijodepantera (22 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *"¿La remontada? Llamé al Real Madrid y me aconsejaron bien"*
> 
> *Pep Guardiola* mostró su felicidad después de ganar su cuarta* Premier League* y se acordó tanto del *Liverpool* como de la decepción en la *Liga de Campeones* frente al *Real* *Madrid*.



Suena a broma pero es tal que así...la pepa se inspiró en nosotros para la remontada.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Nadie se ha hecho eco de esa mentira, ni en España ni fuera. Es una cortina de humo y Floren ha hecho el ridículo. Es humano.



¿que seguridad tienes de que eso es asi?


----------



## subvencionados (22 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ¿que seguridad tienes de que eso es asi?



Si hubiera algo ya te habrías enterado. Se hubiera publicado por la prensa afín para mitigar la frustración. 

Es que el daño a la marca,que es lo más valioso del R. Madrid, como de cualquier empresa global, y más esta que está asociada a valores como el éxito, el liderazgo, etc.. repito, el daño a la marca ha sido increíble. No se olvidará fácilmente por los millones de seguidores y lo más importante por los clientes potenciales de dicha marca que a lo mejor ya no la asocian con sus valores intrínsecos.

Nada más que por el daño a la marca este señor debería dimitir.


----------



## feps (22 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ¿que seguridad tienes de que eso es asi?



Muy fácil. Porque Floren tiene cientos de palmeros en nómina, y están todos callados como putas.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 May 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Bombazo en Inglaterra: el agente de Tchouameni ha confirmado que se va al Madrid
> 
> Vale que es una noticia de los tolays de Defensa Central pero it's something.




ojalá fuera cierto


----------



## xilebo (22 May 2022)

*Mbappé hurga en la herida*

El delantero francés se hizo una foto junto a *Keylor Navas*, *Achraf* y *Ramos* en la celebración de la* Ligue 1*, después de anunciar su renovación con el* PSG*.


----------



## feps (22 May 2022)

Courtois; Carvajal, Mendy, Alaba y Mendy; Casemiro, Kroos, Valverde y Modric; Vinicius y Benzema. 

A MUERTE Y QUE SEA LO QUE DIOS QUIERA.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

subvencionados dijo:


> Si hubiera algo ya te habrías enterado. Se hubiera publicado por la prensa afín para mitigar la frustración.
> 
> Es que el daño a la marca,que es lo más valioso del R. Madrid, como de cualquier empresa global, y más esta que está asociada a valores como el éxito, el liderazgo, etc.. repito, el daño a la marca ha sido increíble. No se olvidará fácilmente por los millones de seguidores y lo más importante por los clientes potenciales de dicha marca que a lo mejor ya no la asocian con sus valores intrínsecos.
> 
> Nada más que por el daño a la marca este señor debería dimitir.



lo del daño a la marca es discutible : que un jugador top haya despreciado al madrid en unas negociaciones durante meses , no hace que el madrid se vea afectado en credibilidad y menos en potenciales clientes o futuros jugadores

lo de que si hubiera algo ya nos habriamos enterado, no estoy del todo de acuerdo : puede haber clausulas que se llevan en silencio porque incluso asi la misma clausula lo exija, o porque por ejemplo sigue habiendo nuevas negociaciones con nuevos jugadores

en cualquier caso te vuelvo a decir que tu no tienes ninguna seguridad para afirmar 100% seguro que no hay ninguna clausula
como yo tampoco para afirmar que si existe
de momento esta en el aire


----------



## qbit (22 May 2022)

subvencionados dijo:


> Si hubiera algo ya te habrías enterado. Se hubiera publicado por la prensa afín para mitigar la frustración.
> 
> Es que el daño a la marca,que es lo más valioso del R. Madrid, como de cualquier empresa global, y más esta que está asociada a valores como el éxito, el liderazgo, etc.. repito, el daño a la marca ha sido increíble. No se olvidará fácilmente por los millones de seguidores y lo más importante por los clientes potenciales de dicha marca que a lo mejor ya no la asocian con sus valores intrínsecos.
> 
> Nada más que por el daño a la marca este señor debería dimitir.



El Real Madrid no ha sufrido ningún daño con el asunto del tipo ese que volvió a ser eliminado en Liga de Campeones. Más bien huelo tu antimadridismo a distancia.


----------



## feps (22 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> lo del daño a la marca es discutible : que un jugador top haya despreciado al madrid en unas negociaciones durante meses , no hace que el madrid se vea afectado en credibilidad y menos en potenciales clientes o futuros jugadores
> 
> lo de que si hubiera algo ya nos habriamos enterado, no estoy del todo de acuerdo : puede haber clausulas que se llevan en silencio porque incluso asi la misma clausula lo exija, o porque por ejemplo sigue habiendo nuevas negociaciones con nuevos jugadores
> 
> ...



De Figo se supo semanas antes, filtrado por el mismo Floren.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

Vamos que se comiencen a anunciar esos buenos ejemplares de mamadous!!!!


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> De Figo se supo semanas antes, filtrado por el mismo Floren.




los contratos eran los mismos?
sus clausulas eran las mismas?
los jugadores eran los mismos?
estas hablando de hace 22 años y comparandolo con el caso de hoy


----------



## qbit (22 May 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Suena a broma pero es tal que así...la pepa se inspiró en nosotros para la remontada.



Dice lo mismo que dicen aquí los culerdos tras fracasar en la Copaeuropa:

"pero al final la Premier League… *no digo que sea mejor o más importante que la Liga de Campeones, pero es la competición más honesta*. La Premier League no miente. Son 38 partidos, en casa y fuera, con muchos equipos que te dan muchos problemas. Quien gana al final es porque es el mejor". "

Tenemos nuevo concepto de mariquita mala, la honestidad.

Pues el Madrid fíjate, campeón de liga y eliminando a la mariquita mala. en Copaeuropa, y sin el dineral que le dan para que lo despilfarre. Casi ná.


----------



## feps (22 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> los contratos eran los mismos?
> sus clausulas eran las mismas?
> estas hablando de hace 22 años y comparandolo con el caso de hoy



El caso de hoy es papel mojado porque al final no se ha firmado nada, pero alabo tu optimismo. Ojalá haya indemnización, aunque ya sería portada de todos los medios.


----------



## subvencionados (22 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> El Real Madrid no ha sufrido ningún daño con el asunto del tipo ese que volvió a ser eliminado en Liga de Campeones. Más bien huelo tu antimadridismo a distancia.



Tienes muy mal olfato. Lo que denuncio es que este asunto no se ha llevado nada bien, es más peor no se podría llevar. Aún así el presidente del club ha aparecido generando expectativas en millones de personas con sus declaraciones: "tranquilo". Recuerdas?.

Nadie se va a tomar en serio al presidente ni a las noticias que salgan del R. Madrid a partir de ahora, me refiero al propio club y sus filtraciones, así como los medios afines que sirven de altavoz.

Sí que esto le ha hecho daño a la marca. El R. Madrid no puede aparecer como una marca a la que se doblega, o que es chapucera. Su posicionamiento es elitista, ganadora y de hacer las cosas bien.


----------



## rondo (22 May 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> El caso de hoy es papel mojado porque* al final no se ha firmado nada*, pero alabo tu optimismo. Ojalá haya indemnización, aunque ya sería portada de todos los medios.




respondiendo a tu frase en negrita , de nuevo te vuelvo a preguntar :

¿que seguridad tienes de que eso es asi?


----------



## feps (22 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> respondiendo a tu frase en negrita , de nuevo te vuelvo a preguntar :
> 
> ¿que seguridad tienes de que eso es asi?



Ya te he respondido repetidamente en la última media hora, pero no te lo puedo firmar ante notario, entre otras cosas porque ahora están cerrados.


----------



## qbit (22 May 2022)

subvencionados dijo:


> Tienes muy mal olfato. Lo que denuncio es que este asunto no se ha llevado nada bien, es más peor no se podría llevar. Aún así el presidente del club ha aparecido generando expectativas en millones de personas con sus declaraciones: "tranquilo". Recuerdas?.
> 
> Nadie se va a tomar en serio al presidente ni a las noticias que salgan del R. Madrid a partir de ahora, me refiero al propio club y sus filtraciones, así como los medios afines que sirven de altavoz.
> 
> Sí que esto le ha hecho daño a la marca. El R. Madrid no puede aparecer como una marca a la que se doblega, o que es chapucera. Su posicionamiento es elitista, ganadora y de hacer las cosas bien.



Así que decir "tranquilo" tú lo traduces como que han fichado a ese tipo. Ajá, ya veo. Quieres que aceptemos barco como animal de compañía.

Yo le hice caso a Florentino, y no he seguido el culebrón. Este asunto no afecta en nada a la imagen del club. Afecta a confeccionar un equipo, que es otra cosa.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ya te he respondido repetidamente en la última media hora, pero no te lo puedo firmar ante notario, entre otras cosas porque ahora están cerrados.




ah vale , que tu sabes 100% seguro que no habia contrato , ni precontrato , ni clausulas, ...., ni nada, ... : vale , si, entiendo.


----------



## Triyuga (22 May 2022)

El Liverpool les va a dar una paliza de campeonato, porque ellos juegan, tienen una tactica, y una estrategia...


----------



## Edu.R (22 May 2022)

Bueno, pues el Liverpool mañana empieza a pensar en la final, sin el premio de la Liga y con Thiago lesionado.

A 2.62 se pagaba que el Real Madrid alzaba la orejona después de terminar las semifinales. Hoy se paga a 2.37.

Al final nada es decisivo, pero tener más tiempo, menos desgaste y cero lesionados, ayuda un poco.


----------



## GUAPORIVERA (22 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bueno, tampoco tanto. 120 el Lille y 600 el pateti.



600 millones de presopuesto el Atletico de Madrid,         
Eso solo lo tiene en España el Madrid ni el Barcelona llega a esa cifra, tu te has confundido con el valor estimado del equipo entero como entidad, tienen 170 millones por temporada, pero teneis razon, el lille tiene solo 120, me he confundido con el Monaco que supera los 200, luego en la ligue 1 tenemos tambien al lyon que dobla practicamente en presupuesto al atletico. Me refiero a que la liga de Francia no es tan mala como la pintan en España, es algo inferior a la Española pero no hay tanta diferencia entre el 3 y el 5 campeonato nacional a nivel Europeo en cuanto a equipos y presupuestos, un claro ejemplo es que el atletico alli seria el 4 presupuesto y aqui es el 3 con diferencia.


----------



## GUAPORIVERA (23 May 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> ¿Que el Lille tiene más presupuesto que el Atlético? .
> 
> El trolleo tiene que ser verosímil, mira a @Obiwanchernobil



Me confundi con el Monaco que si tiene mas presupuesto, el lille tiene 50 millones menos 120 por 170 del Atletico. Tampoco es una diferencia abismal, muchos teneis a la liga de España muy sobrestimada sobre todo los periodistas de la caverna, la bundesliga ya la ha superado y esta a eones de la premier. La ligue 1 sigue siendo algo inferior pero no hay una diferencia abismal y mas ahora con el PSG, luego equipos como el lyon serian top en España solo por detras de los dos grandes, la liga es superior pero no es una gran diferencia.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 May 2022)

GUAPORIVERA dijo:


> la liga es superior pero no es una gran diferencia.



Haz una lista de equipos franceses clasificados a cuartos de final o superior en competiciones europeas los pasados diez años y ponlos al lado de Sevilla, At. Madrid, Villarreal etcetera.


----------



## Edu.R (23 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Haz una lista de equipos franceses clasificados a cuartos de final o superior en competiciones europeas los pasados diez años y ponlos al lado de Sevilla, At. Madrid, Villarreal etcetera.



La liga francesa es la 6° de Europa. En los rankings sale la 5° porque el PSG llega lejos a veces en Shempions. Pero los equipos portugueses, de media, son un poco más guerreros.

Creo que el único equipo francés que ha hecho algo relevante fue el O.Lyon cargándose al Shitty en la eliminatoria esa de Lisboa por el COVID, y hace 5 años el Mónaco llegando a semifinales. El resto nada de nada. Puramente trstimonial.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (23 May 2022)

GUAPORIVERA dijo:


> Me confundi con el Monaco que si tiene mas presupuesto, el lille tiene 50 millones menos 120 por 170 del Atletico. Tampoco es una diferencia abismal, muchos teneis a la liga de España muy sobrestimada sobre todo los periodistas de la caverna, la bundesliga ya la ha superado y esta a eones de la premier. La ligue 1 sigue siendo algo inferior pero no hay una diferencia abismal y mas ahora con el PSG, luego equipos como el lyon serian top en España solo por detras de los dos grandes, la liga es superior pero no es una gran diferencia.



Mira el bagaje de la copa de la uefa, para mi ese torneo sorve para evaluar cuan fuerte es el equipo medio de la liga de cada pais.

Aparte de los campeones Sevilla y Atletico los españoles suelen llegar mas lejos que los franceses mas alla del Lyon.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

El nuevo ejemplar de mamadou dice que tiene un acuerdo con Liverpool y real Madrid y que tras la final decidira
Pero esto que es una broma pesada o que


----------



## fachacine (23 May 2022)

Lo de Mbappe ha sido como cuando un hombre intenta conquistar a una mujer, te jijijajea, te hace casito, te hace tener ilusión y cuando piensas que ya la tienes viene un día con un tarjetón y te dice que estás invitado a su boda. Y en ese momento caes en la cuenta de que toda había sido una fantasía en tu cabeza, una película romántica que te habías montado en tu mente sin ninguna atadura con la realidad.


----------



## Raul83 (23 May 2022)

Ojalá la torturata pille un cáncer terminal que no pueda curarse ni con todo el dinero del mundo.


----------



## vurvujo (23 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Que yo sepa Haaland no pedia mas que Mbappe, de hecho pedia menos sueldo y menos pasta en comisiones.



Porque no nos metimos en la guerra con el Shitty a muerte. Pero iba a ser igual de caro que el Bapé.
Y el problema es que igualmente el Shitty iba a poner siempre un euro más que nosotros.


----------



## GUAPORIVERA (23 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Haz una lista de equipos franceses clasificados a cuartos de final o superior en competiciones europeas los pasados diez años y ponlos al lado de Sevilla, At. Madrid, Villarreal etcetera.



Eso es circunstancial, el Betis ha ganado la copa y obviamente no es el mejor equipo de España. La liga esta en caida libre, la bundesliga ya la supero este año y la diferencia con la premier es bochornosa, las ligas de Francia o Italia no estan tan lejos es un hecho irrefutable.


----------



## GUAPORIVERA (23 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Mira el bagaje de la copa de la uefa, para mi ese torneo sorve para evaluar cuan fuerte es el equipo medio de la liga de cada pais.
> 
> Aparte de los campeones Sevilla y Atletico los españoles suelen llegar mas lejos que los franceses mas alla del Lyon.



Pero el lyon casi dobla el presupuesto al atletico y triplica a los otros dos, los resultados deportivos son circustanciales y mas en ese tipo de torneos que con 20 minutos malos te eliminan, el Betis campeon de copa, es el mejor equipo de españa no.


----------



## seven up (23 May 2022)

GUAPORIVERA dijo:


> Me confundi con el Monaco que si tiene mas presupuesto, el lille tiene 50 millones menos 120 por 170 del Atletico. Tampoco es una diferencia abismal, muchos teneis a la liga de España muy sobrestimada sobre todo los periodistas de la caverna, la bundesliga ya la ha superado y esta a eones de la premier. La ligue 1 sigue siendo algo inferior pero no hay una diferencia abismal y mas ahora con el PSG, luego equipos como el lyon serian top en España solo por detras de los dos grandes, la liga es superior pero no es una gran diferencia.



¿170 millones el Atlético?, creo que confunde el límite salarial con el presupuesto del club.

En la temporada 2019-20 2020-21
Barcelona, 1047 millones de €. 733 millones de €.
Real Madrid, 822 millones de €. 650 millones de €.
Atlético de Madrid, 500 millones de €. 400 millones de €.

La COVID merma las cuentas de la clase alta de LaLiga


----------



## Rotto2 (23 May 2022)

El Madrid tiene que aprovechar y reforzar todo el equipo para que no le metan palizas bestiales humillantes absolutamente todos sus rivales grandes


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 May 2022)

GUAPORIVERA dijo:


> Pero el lyon casi dobla el presupuesto al atletico y triplica a los otros dos, los resultados deportivos son circustanciales y mas en ese tipo de torneos que con 20 minutos malos te eliminan, el Betis campeon de copa, es el mejor equipo de españa no.


----------



## Rotto2 (23 May 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> El Liverpool les va a dar una paliza de campeonato, porque ellos juegan, tienen una tactica, y una estrategia...



La paliza de escándalo nos la llevamos seguro pero 90 minuti son molto longo y el fútbol es un juego de once contra once que siempre ganan el Madrid y Alemania


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (23 May 2022)

GUAPORIVERA dijo:


> Pero el lyon casi dobla el presupuesto al atletico y triplica a los otros dos, los resultados deportivos son circustanciales y mas en ese tipo de torneos que con 20 minutos malos te eliminan, el Betis campeon de copa, es el mejor equipo de españa no.



Los resultados son los que determinan cuan competitivo es un equipo. El presupuesto es un medio para lograr un fin (titulos), no es el fin en si mismo.


----------



## vurvujo (23 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estos son los que más posibilidades tienen ahora mismo de fichar por el Madrid, yo les veo como minimo a la misma altura que el kunku ese que habéis puesto:



Pensé que lo de mamadú era un nombre ficticio


----------



## seven up (23 May 2022)

Muchos no estarán de acuerdo conmigo pero creo que lo de Mbappé ha sido una jugada genial del Tito Floren.

Parto de la base, de que Mbappé era imprescindible para el Real Madrid pero en la temporada pasada, cuando el Tito le ofreció al PSG los 200 kgs. En esos momentos toda nuestra delantera parecía un collage de lesionados crónicos, promesas frustradas y veteranos a punto de retirarse. Pero después de la temporada que ha realizado la plantilla con el lucimiento de Vini, Benzema y Rodrygo, pues que quieren que les diga, no lo veo imprescindible. Y menos con la ficha y prima que iba a cobrar la supuesta incorporación. Veo más necesario completar la renovación de la media.

¿Por qué ha sido una gran jugada del Tito?. Que un club se vea abocado a desembolsar 600 millones de euros en dos temporadas por un jugador es una solemne barbaridad. 
Lo primero, la Superliga está encallada y está puede ser la pieza para que la aristocracia del fútbol europeo de el paso hacia ella, no hay ningún club normal que pueda hacer eso y sobrevivir al desembolso, es encarecer hasta el absurdo la competición y no poder competir nunca contra los clubs estado. La UEFA y su competición estrella puede acabar muy tocada por permitir semejante dislate, a esto hay que sumar paralizar todas las competiciones por el puto Mundial en Qatar.
Lo segundo, el PSG, tal y como dice el Tebas, ha perdido este año 200 millones de euros, si le sumas 300 millones más, las próximas dos temporadas, más Neymar y Messi. El agujero provocado en un máximo competidor puede ser brutal. Me recuerda mucho al Barça y a Messi.
Tercero y último, no creo en la famosa cláusula de indemnización, tan poco creo que Mbappé se aprovechara. Simplemente viendo la explosión de Vini al principio de temporada, a partir del invierno, el Tito se limitó a dejarse querer para engordar la cuenta del PSG y no iba a dejarse enredar con un contrato firmado, no fuera el otro a lesionarse. Tampoco iba a negar el interés, no fuera que al final la temporada acabará en desastre. Y me cuadra todo esto por los derechos de imagen, todos sabemos que el club siempre se lleva el 50% de todos sus jugadores, romper eso podría significar muchos problemas con el resto de la plantilla.


----------



## vurvujo (23 May 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Salah



Yo le tengo una idea de antimadrista a Salah, que no puedo ni verlo.

Para peores lo veo musulmán radical, de esos que no anda rebanando cuellos porque aún no son mayoría.


----------



## juantxxxo (23 May 2022)

*¿Ficharías a Mbappé para el Madrid en 2025?*

*#1


No


89%

93689votos

#2


Sí


11%

10993votos*

*Total104246*


----------



## vurvujo (23 May 2022)

El Choumení con el "inventor" de arrodilarse a lo BLM


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> "*Se confirmaría el primer 'palo' al Mbappé Director Deportivo*"
> 
> jajajajaja que jachondos estos tios de defensacentral!!!
> 
> pero es que encima es asi mismo como lo dicen : ahora Moneyppe es todo en el psg : jugador entrenador presidente y director deportivo



Este no sabe la que se le viene encima.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Muchos no estarán de acuerdo conmigo pero creo que lo de Mbappé ha sido una jugada genial del Tito Floren.
> 
> Parto de la base, de que Mbappé era imprescindible para el Real Madrid pero en la temporada pasada, cuando el Tito le ofreció al PSG los 200 kgs. En esos momentos toda nuestra delantera parecía un collage de lesionados crónicos, promesas frustradas y veteranos a punto de retirarse. Pero después de la temporada que ha realizado la plantilla con el lucimiento de Vini, Benzema y Rodrygo, pues que quieren que les diga, no lo veo imprescindible. Y menos con la ficha y prima que iba a cobrar la supuesta incorporación. Veo más necesario completar la renovación de la media.
> 
> ...



Genial habría sido.

Que llama la mari.

Se pone floper en enero.

Si? Dígame usted la mari.

Que a mi hijo le Dan la torre eifell en el PSG?

Repuesta.

LA OFERTA CADUCÓ HABLE CON RAMOS.

JAJAJAJA 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2022)

Preparad pancartas con esto.

WHO IS MBAPPE?

NOS VAMOS a REÍR.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Andr3ws (23 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Pensé que lo de mamadú era un nombre ficticio



¿Pero que me cuenting?
¿Acaso no recuerda a Mahamadou Diarra, jugador del Madrid entre 2006-2011?









Mahamadou Diarra - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## snafu (23 May 2022)

Para substituir a Modric, o a Case,o a Kroos, que se nos apagan, repetiría la jugada; y haría caso a Mou, del que espero como tantos su segunda venida. Me sorprende que no se hable de él, Pierre Emile Hojbjerg, su elegido para reforzar el Tottenham en la primera ventana de fichajes que tuvo en el Tottenham. Titularísimo desde que llegó, y clave para lograr llegar a la final de copa que no le dejaron jugar a Mou. En liga no hicieron más porque la defensa y la portería eran una feria, como sabe cualquiera que les viera tres partidos. Ahí está por ejemplo Aurier, de suplente en el Villarreal. A mí me ganó del todo el día que Mou le tuvo que hacer salir del campo porque estaba sangrando, y le daba igual. Un vikingo, uno di noi.

Más defensivo que Modric, a mí me recuerda a Xabi Alonso. De mobilidad vamos bien con Cama, Fede, Modric, Alaba, y hasta Ceballos si se queda. De negritud (bendita negritud, que ganas de ver a Rudiger vs Ferran Torres, p.ej) también vamos servidos. Algo de cerebro en el medio campo va a hacer falta. Muchos goles de Kane y Son han empezado con sus robos de balón e intercepciones, pues destaca en colocación defensiva, e inteligentísmos pases que inician la contra. 27 años cumple en 3 meses, bien de edad para una posición en que se rinde mejor con cierta madurez (vean Modriĉ), y que se jubilan más tarde que un extremo o un lateral. Con Conte también ha sido titular casi siempre, aunque ahora recuperan de lesión a Skipp, prodigiosa promesa que juega en su posición, y han fichado a otro que, dicen, le puede complicar la titularidad. Si por esas cosas de que Conte es tan especialito y querrá algún italiano, lo dejaran marchar por una cifra razonable, iría a por él. He oido rumores de venta a otro club de la premier por menos de 50 palos, un chollo. Con la inflación, lo que costó Modriĉ, comprado al mismo club.

Dicen de él que su estilo es poco vistoso, coincido. Pa los highlights ya hay otros, en su equipo, Kane y Son, dos cracks nivel Real Madrid, que con otros centrocampistas pocos balones buenos les llegan. Regularidad. Su Dinamarca casi llega a la final en la Euro, robados en el último minuto por el vergonzoso penalti-piscinazo del pérfido Sterling, y en los partidos que vi, casi todos, él era siempre el hombre clave, siempre creyendo en la victoria, perfecto en la defensa y el inicio de las contras. Estoy casi enamorado, futbolísticamente hablando, y hace tiempo que quería escribir este post. Aquí lo dejo por si alguien nos lee y echa a rodar la bolita para que se pronuncien esas mágicas palabras “Bienvenido a tu casa, Pierre Emile” y si no, dejar testimonio ahora que su equipo está en Champions otra vez e irá al mundial con su selección, del jugadorazo que es y va a ser. Ojalá disfrutarlo en nuestro club.

Sobre el resto de la Sumeriana, Son, que ha sonado, su banda buena es la de Vini. Kane es un fenómeno, puro Real Madrid, que iba a ir al city aunque ya no, y que me encantaría ver aquí, aunque no está para ser suplente de Benzema y no sé si el mister podría encajarlos a los dos, tal vez en un 4 4 2 con Vini y Rodri en bandas... Darwin Núñez pinta bien, o repescar a RDT, máximo goleador español de la Liga, rebajando traspaso con cesiones/ventas al que debería ser nuestro club hermano, el Real Club Deportivo Español, aunque esté secuestrado por la mafia culé. Volver a eliminar al QSG o al Pep con nuestro canterano RDT sería poético, y un buen mensaje a Menappé, jeques y analistas internacionales calbos.

Recuperamos a Voxdriozola, que me lo quedaría, aunque hemos fichado a Vinicius Tobias para la banda derecha, zona a reforzar, y dicen que es muy bueno, tal vez haya que decantarse por uno de los dos en pretemporada pues Carvajal “la primera piedra de Valdebebas” no va a salir, ni el polivalente (y recién renovado) Lucas Vázquez. Y para el medio campo, si Ancelotti como dicen quiere a Fabián, ¿por qué no? era el mejor de su generación que ganó el europeo sub21, y dejarlo ir, el estigma de club pequeño que arrastra el Betis. Sigue siendo muy bueno y don Carlo lo sabe, y ahora está empezando a madurar para jugar de interior a alto nivel. También suena que el míster ha pedido al veloz goleador y extremo derecho Richarlison, estrella de la selección brasileña que languidece en el Everton, aunque temo que tenga un carácter conflictivo, habrá que ver los informes del club sobre su “entorno” y forma de vida que antaño hacía Saporta. Algo de caso habría que hacerle a don Carlo, sobretodo si gana la 14.

Bajas...aparte de las obvias (Ausencia ni un segundo más, Mariano y Jovic a enfriar bebidas con sus fríos pechos o ATPC, no han aprovechado sus minutos, a diferencia de Rodrygo), creo que a Hazard, que tiene la segunda mayor ficha, habría que buscarle algo, aunque sea pagando parte de la ficha, o intercambiarlo por alguien. Muy decepcionante para lo que cobra, y no le veo explotando finalmente la temporada que viene. A mi pesar, me parece que resta más que suma los minutos que está en el campo, ahí están las estadísticas de lo mal que le ha ido al equipo con él.

Creo que con la Superliga antes de lo que esperamos, la sobrecarga de partidos y el mundial, la tendencia va a ser a plantillas más amplias. Este año hemos tenido suerte, y al gran Pintus, para las lesiones, pero no soltar la morterada por Menappé y reforzar el banquillo y capacidad de hacer rotaciones puede ser un gran acierto a medio plazo.



A por la 14, ¡Hala Madrid!


----------



## feps (23 May 2022)

Buenos días a todos. Al parecer Ancelotti está hasta los cojones del dichoso tema. Ha hablado con la plantilla para decirles que sólo existe la final de París, y que no entren mañana al trapo de los periodistas acerca del monotema. Tiene toda la razón.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Buenos días a todos. Al parecer Ancelotti está hasta los cojones del dichoso tema. Ha hablado con la plantilla para decirles que sólo existe la final de París, y que no entren mañana al trapo de los periodistas acerca del monotema. Tiene toda la razón.




estoy hasta la polla de mbapollas.


----------



## filets (23 May 2022)




----------



## viruz (23 May 2022)

HALA MADRID , NO HAY DINERO EN EL MUNDO PARA COMPRAR NUESTRA GLOLORIA!!!!SOMOS MUY GRANDES


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (23 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> El Choumení con el "inventor" de arrodilarse a lo BLM



ATPC este tío ya.

Descalificado para el Mandril.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> ATPC este tío ya.
> 
> Descalificado para el Mandril.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



Por? 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rotto2 (23 May 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (23 May 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> ATPC este tío ya.
> 
> Descalificado para el Mandril.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



si un rabioso antimadridista no quiere a chomeni en el madrid
entonces es que chomeni es bueno para el madrid


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 May 2022)

Vaya nunca veré cómo mpape se las hubiera apañado en el campo de futbolín de Vallecas


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (23 May 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> El Liverpool les va a dar una paliza de campeonato, porque ellos juegan, tienen una tactica, y una estrategia...




Citado quedas.


----------



## Andr3ws (23 May 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> El Liverpool les va a dar una paliza de campeonato, porque ellos juegan, tienen una tactica, y una estrategia...



Como el PSG, el Chelsea, el M City……


----------



## Andr3ws (23 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Vaya nunca veré cómo mpape se las hubiera apañado en el campo de futbolín de Vallecas



Lo mismo se encuentran en la copa de la UEFA si el Rayo lo hace bien y el PSG mal en la primera fase de Champions.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (23 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Yo le tengo una idea de antimadrista a Salah, que no puedo ni verlo.
> 
> Para peores lo veo musulmán radical, de esos que no anda rebanando cuellos porque aún no son mayoría.



Esto!!
A ese todavia le duele lo de la Reconquista fijo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 May 2022)

GUAPORIVERA dijo:


> Eso es circunstancial, el Betis ha ganado la copa y obviamente no es el mejor equipo de España. La liga esta en caida libre, la bundesliga ya la supero este año y la diferencia con la premier es bochornosa, las ligas de Francia o Italia no estan tan lejos es un hecho irrefutable.



Un equipo español ganando Europa League es circunstancial. Muchos quedando mejor que todos los franceses es estadística.


----------



## artemis (23 May 2022)

viruz dijo:


> HALA MADRID , NO HAY DINERO EN EL MUNDO PARA COMPRAR NUESTRA GLOLORIA!!!!SOMOS MUY GRANDES


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Esto!!
> A ese todavia le duele lo de la Reconquista fijo.




Nada que no pueda solucionar casemiro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

La bolsa escrotal, esa gran desconocida, 
Nos mantiene los testículos salvaguardados, nos da seguridad.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (23 May 2022)

artemis dijo:


>




joder eres tan antimadridista como retrasao , y no lo ves no?
si es que no puedes ser mas PATETICO 

Moneypee se ha destapado como un antimadridista , mercenario , diva endiosada , que queria al Madrid a sus pies incluido el presidente y el mismo equipo , al que encima habia que pagarle la millonada del siglo , y crees de verdad que estamos llorando porque no venga??? 

este era el messi y bartomeu todo en uno , esa bomba todo para el Madrid,
y de esto nos hemos librado , ademas del ahorro de la infinita millonada

claro que si , estamos llorando y no paramos , pero de risa


----------



## seven up (23 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Genial habría sido.
> 
> Que llama la mari.
> 
> ...



Muy, muy bueno.

Yo le añadiría lo siguiente:

La mamma por teléfono: Tito, al final pasamos de la Torre Eiffel del moro, aceptamos Santiago Bernabéu y estatua de Cibeles.

El Tito: , ¿no les ha dicho Canelita de que las ofertas del Real Madrid eran por tiempo limitado?. Sintiéndolo mucho, nuestra oferta caducó el día que nos clasificamos para la final de Champions gracias a Vini, Benze y Rodrygo, sin la ayuda de su hijo. Ahora salud para digerir tanto dinero, ustedes y el PSG.


----------



## xilebo (23 May 2022)




----------



## 4motion (23 May 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Muy, muy bueno.
> 
> Yo le añadiría lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



Y luego después de ganar la 14.

Le mandamos un cuadro firmado por todo el equipo y que ponga.

WHO IS MBAPPE?

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (23 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> si un rabioso antimadridista no quiere a chomeni en el madrid
> entonces es que chomeni es bueno para el madrid



Un madridista, rabioso por tener que fichar a cualquier negro random que diga el Marca.

Y otra cosa, eres tú el gilipollas que reparte ahora los carnets de madridista?

Es para mandarle ATPC a tí también.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (23 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Como el PSG, el Chelsea, el M City……



Y dale.

Va a ganar el Liverpool por la profecía del Papa.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (23 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Como el PSG, el Chelsea, el M City……



Y dale.

Va a ganar el Liverpool por la profecía del Papa.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Y dale.
> 
> Va a ganar el Liverpool por la profecía del Papa.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



El Papa es satánico.

GANARA el Madrid lo dice elon musk que es ET.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 May 2022)

Y veremos si puede jugar la final fabinho. Ayer no estaba ni convocado


----------



## Chichimango (23 May 2022)

Jajaja

El Marca y el AS ya están disparando a todo lo que se mueve: Salah, Mané, Darwin Núñez, Chuameni, Nkunku, Dembelé, Rafael Leao... hasta Cristiano!

Qué fácil es ser periodista deportivo, dices 76 nombres y al final aciertas por cojones.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

Bolsa escrotal!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## petro6 (23 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> joder eres tan antimadridista como retrasao , y no lo ves no?
> si es que no puedes ser mas PATETICO
> 
> Moneypee se ha destapado como un antimadridista , mercenario , diva endiosada , que queria al Madrid a sus pies incluido el presidente y el mismo equipo , al que encima habia que pagarle la millonada del siglo , y crees de verdad que estamos llorando porque no venga???
> ...



Y el otro día, en el curro uno del Paleti diciéndome que Simione cobra lo que cobra porque lo genera..jajaja.


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Jajaja
> 
> El Marca y el AS ya están disparando a todo lo que se mueve: Salah, Mané, Darwin Núñez, Chuameni, Nkunku, Dembelé, Rafael Leao... hasta Cristiano!
> 
> Qué fácil es ser periodista deportivo, dices 76 nombres y al final aciertas por cojones.



Yo no ganó lo de estos gilipollas pero el fichaje son DOS.

Touchameni no QUIERE IR AL PSG ni jugar en Francia.

Y Nkunku.

Admira a Luca modric y salió DEL PSG está saliendose dos años seguidos en la bundesliga y para mi gusto mejor que FRAPPE y no va de estrellita. 

Ambos son los fichajes FLOPER Y LO SABES. 

Por cierto halland llamara el solo a la puerta del Madrid cuando acabe hasta los huevos del mea colonia. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (23 May 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Un madridista, rabioso por tener que fichar a cualquier negro random que diga el Marca.
> 
> Y otra cosa, eres tú el gilipollas que reparte ahora los carnets de madridista?
> 
> ...




al negro que desde hace meses se lo estan rifando distintos equipos : real madrid , liverpool , ... , le llamas "negro random del marca" : buen intento  

y sí : yo doy los carnets de madridista , y a un antimadridista rabioso lleno de bilis como tu no se lo doy.

vamos que ATPC tu


----------



## Andr3ws (23 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Y veremos si puede jugar la final fabinho. Ayer no estaba ni convocado



Bueno para las finales suele haber recuperaciones milagrosas, o al menos tomar mucho riesgo con jugadores tocados. 
Solo hay que ver a Diego Costa en Lisboa, que duró 8 minutos en la final. Arriesgas y a los 8 minutos estas gastando un cambio en un partido que se fue a los 120 min. Pudo ser determinante, aunque nadie lo piense. 
Una semana antes ya le habia pasado en un partido contra el Barça, con quien se jugaba el titulo. 









Final Champions 2014: Costa solo duró nueve minutos sobre el césped de Da Luz - MARCA.com


Diego Costa tan solo jugó nueve minutos en la final de la Liga de Campeones ante el Real Madrid. El hispano brasileño pidió el cambio nada más comenzar el encuentro después de una recuperación que se antojaba milagrosa tras la lesión muscular que sufrió en el Camp Nou.




www.marca.com





Desde luego el que el Madrid cuente con todos los jugadores sanos es un plus. Al menos no te limita en ese aspecto.


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> al negro que desde hace meses se lo estan rifando distintos equipos : real madrid , liverpool , ... , le llamas "negro random del marca" : buen intento
> 
> y sí : yo doy los carnets de madridista , y a un antimadridista rabioso lleno de bilis como tu no se lo doy.
> 
> vamos que ATPC tu



Este es más de bale que le vamos a hacer.

Jajajaja.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Bueno para las finales suele haber recuperaciones milagrosas, o al menos tomar mucho riesgo con jugadores tocados.
> Solo hay que ver a Diego Costa en Lisboa, que duró 8 minutos en la final. Arriesgas y a los 8 minutos estas gastando un cambio en un partido que se fue a los 120 min. Pudo ser determinante, aunque nadie lo piense.
> Una semana antes ya le habia pasado en un partido contra el Barça, con quien se jugaba el titulo.
> 
> ...



Pintus Pintus, ponlos como aviones.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (23 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Bueno para las finales suele haber recuperaciones milagrosas, o al menos tomar mucho riesgo con jugadores tocados.
> Solo hay que ver a Diego Costa en Lisboa, que duró 8 minutos en la final. Arriesgas y a los 8 minutos estas gastando un cambio en un partido que se fue a los 120 min. Pudo ser determinante, aunque nadie lo piense.
> Una semana antes ya le habia pasado en un partido contra el Barça, con quien se jugaba el titulo.
> 
> ...



Yo hubiera preferido que Kroos fuese baja, la verdad


----------



## Rotto2 (23 May 2022)

Lo mejor es que el Madrid perderá la final y los subnormales desdentados piperos tendrán que encima soportar otro año del que llaman Señor Mayor o alineador.


----------



## xilebo (23 May 2022)

*Mbappé riéndose mientras insultan al equipo del que era desde niño*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

Sii joder siii!!!

Ausencio convocado!!!!!

El mejor del año del Madrid!!!!!!


Ahora podrá realizar sus skills con la roja!!!!!!!



Que se eleve a váter tambien


----------



## petro6 (23 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sii joder siii!!!
> 
> Ausencio convocado!!!!!
> 
> ...



Algún gol más que Pedri sí que meterá..jajaja


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (23 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sii joder siii!!!
> 
> Ausencio convocado!!!!!
> 
> ...



Que lo convoque Luis Enrique es la prueba clara de que se va del Madrid . esa es la buena noticia para el madridismo.

Por cierto en los comentarios de hoy en la galerna un tal Yebrita cuenta que el catari se reunio en españa con los caciques y oligarcas locales para, basicamente darles ordenes si querian que invirtiese en España. Da a entender que entre esas ordenes estaban que ese contrato con Embapies y su clausula sirva para encwnder la chimenea o para limpiarse el culo o algo similar.

Me cuadra, tal y como esta el mundo y como funciona todo, me lo creo.

Por muy grande que sea, el Madrid es una empresa de entretenimiento, el PSG es la imagen de un pais economicamente poderoso, de los que influyen en el mundo. 

Creo que fue @Obiwanchernobil el que decia que esta historia pone sobre el tapete un cambio de poderes en el futbol mundial. Asi lo veo yo tambien.

Si se me permite el comentario extradeportivo, la caida de occidente es algo a todos los niveles, me parece logico que en lo cultural (nos guste o no esto es cultura) tambien se note...la era mamadu efectivamente es imparapla.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (23 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Este es más de bale que le vamos a hacer.
> 
> Jajajaja.
> 
> ...




será de bale

pero lo que no es fijo es madridista : en mensajes pasados llama mandril al madrid


----------



## juantxxxo (23 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Por muy grande que sea, el Madrid es una empresa de entretenimiento



No recuerdo quién fue el que dijo que ser presidente del Real Madrid era más importante que la presidencia de la nación española. No está mal tirado.

Sobre un cambio de poder, no lo veo tan claro sinceramente. Aun reconociendo el poderío de los clubes-estado, la uefa haciendo la vista gorda y tal, a lo mejor en un futuro la solución sea una S.A.D. Floren se lleva muy bien con los del otro lado del charco. Ya veremos....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 May 2022)

Marcos Asensio convocado...si no es delantero cojones


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 May 2022)

Ansu Fatu convocado con sus épicos números de 2 goles...
Para que con Convocar a aspas o mañaci mir


----------



## filets (23 May 2022)

¿Pero alguno creeis que fue casualidad que el moro apareciera en España con 4000 millones de euros dos dias antes de que Mbappe renovara?
Estoy convencido que Mbappe HABIA FIRMADO por el Madrid y Qatar dijo os doy 4000millones y ese contrato lo rompes
Macron convencio a Mbappe y Pedro Sanchez a Florentino
FLO se llevara parte de esos 4000millones, pero me temo que el club no rasque nada

PD: FLO tiene guardado el contrato en su caja fuerte


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿Pero alguno creeis que fue casualidad que el moro apareciera en España con 4000 millones de euros dos dias antes de que Mbappe renovara?
> Estoy convencido que Mbappe HABIA FIRMADO por el Madrid y Qatar dijo os doy 4000millones y ese contrato lo rompes
> Macron convencio a Mbappe y Pedro Sanchez a Florentino
> FLO se llevara parte de esos 4000millones, pero me temo que el club no rasque nada
> ...



Pueden cagar oro los moros..por eso me alegro cada día cuando 20000 nuevos teslas salen de fábrica


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (23 May 2022)

Chuta Mendys será muy bueno pero Fede y Camavinga también y no nos lo vamos a traer para que los adelanten en la rotación porque haya hecho no se qué en el Mónaco.

No fichar.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 May 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Chuta Mendys será muy bueno pero *Fede y Camavinga *también y no nos lo vamos a traer para que los adelanten en la rotación porque haya hecho no se qué en el Mónaco.
> 
> No fichar.




te falta un centrocampista o dos.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (23 May 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> No recuerdo quién fue el que dijo que ser presidente del Real Madrid era más importante que la presidencia de la nación española. No está mal tirado.
> 
> Sobre un cambio de poder, no lo veo tan claro sinceramente. Aun reconociendo el poderío de los clubes-estado, la uefa haciendo la vista gorda y tal, a lo mejor en un futuro la solución sea una S.A.D. Floren se lleva muy bien con los del otro lado del charco. Ya veremos....



El presidente de Francia , loxomotora de Uropa, intercediendo, la oligarquia española de rodillas...puede que el madrid sea lo mas destacado de la marca españa...pero la marca Catar compra no solo a la marca España, a toda la UE.
Cuestion de tiempo.


----------



## xilebo (23 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sii joder siii!!!
> 
> Ausencio convocado!!!!!
> 
> ...



Es que lo infravalorais mucho  


*Tres novedades en la lista*

*España* jugará cuatro partidos de *Nations League* a partir de la próxima semana. *Luis Enrique* vuelve a llamar a* Ansu Fati, Marco Asensio y Thiago.*


----------



## juantxxxo (23 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> El presidente de Francia , loxomotora de Uropa, intercediendo, la oligarquia española de rodillas...puede que el madrid sea lo mas destacado de la marca españa...pero la marca Catar compra no solo a la marca España, a toda la UE.
> Cuestion de tiempo.



Ya, pero a quién se le ha pedido el megacrédito para la reforma del Berna?????? a un banco Catarí???????? recuerdas el supuesto acuerdo de patrocinio con IPIC hace unos años y en qué quedó todo eso????

No lo veo tan claro, reconociendo que tienen mucho músculo financiero.


----------



## seven up (23 May 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> No recuerdo quién fue el que dijo que ser presidente del Real Madrid era más importante que la presidencia de la nación española. No está mal tirado.
> 
> Sobre un cambio de poder, no lo veo tan claro sinceramente. Aun reconociendo el poderío de los clubes-estado, la uefa haciendo la vista gorda y tal, a lo mejor en un futuro la solución sea una S.A.D. Floren se lleva muy bien con los del otro lado del charco. Ya veremos....



Creo recordar que fue Mendoza y no era ser presidente, era ser ministro. La historia fue contada por el Butano en la radio.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Es que lo infravalorais mucho
> 
> 
> *Tres novedades en la lista*
> ...



Eso que mejor para romper los autobuses que nos plantan que un negro tirillas..
Mañaco mir de 1.93 y el panda del Betis ni convocados


----------



## feps (23 May 2022)

Cuidado con Rodrygo









Rodrygo Goes, renovación y mejora en marcha


Kylian Mbappé ha marcado el ritmo del Real Madrid durante los últimos dos mercados de fichajes, pero eso no quiere decir que la dirección deportiva blanca no haya seguido a lo suy




www.marca.com


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Es que lo infravalorais mucho
> 
> 
> *Tres novedades en la lista*
> ...




este es un hilo del madrid


----------



## REDDY (23 May 2022)

Rata,

Te vas a arrepentir de haber intentado humillar al Real Madrid.
Te vas a arrepentir toda tu vida.

El próximo Sábado empezará tu calvario, cuando veas a los jugadores del Real Madrid restregarte la decimocuarta Orejona en tus narices.

El Sábado será el comienzo de tu caída, lo vas a ver, con el Madrid y su escudo no se juega.

Y esto va para ti y también para tus amigos los jeques.
Sólo tenéis dinero, no tenéis nada más.
Sois la gran mentira del fútbol y siempre lo seréis.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (23 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> será de bale
> 
> pero lo que no es fijo es madridista : en mensajes pasados llama mandril al madrid



Y lo seguiré llamando Mandril.

Y Florentino es Floper y Ramos es Canelita.

No cabe un tonto más.

Y más vale ser de Bale que maricon de playa.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mecanosfera (23 May 2022)

Ojalá se pueda ganar la 14. Sería la Champions más mítica de todos los tiempos y una gesta heroica en plan 300 espartanos contra el imperio del moro-dolar. Sería un sueño hecho realidad y una hazaña poética inigualable. Ojalá ojalá ojalá. Hacedlo chicos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

Poder escrotal!!!!!!!!


----------



## vurvujo (23 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¿Pero que me cuenting?
> ¿Acaso no recuerda a Mahamadou Diarra, jugador del Madrid entre 2006-2011?
> 
> 
> ...



Mira.... no recordaba el nombre de Diarrá.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

Hoy a las 15:00h en directo en youtube, el mamadou contará sus razones para no fichar por el Madrid.

Volverá a utilizar el nombre del Madrid para obtener publicidad.

Florentino a la misma ahora debería soltar los vídeos del Mohamed amenazando a los trabajadores del Madrid y de los whasap de mabppe cargándose en lo malo que es el Mohamed.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (23 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Eso que mejor para romper los autobuses que nos plantan que un negro tirillas..
> Mañaco mir de 1.93 y el panda del Betis ni convocados



Un delantero de 1,93??
Para que remate balones???
Para que choque con los defensas con probabilidad de ganar??

jajajajajajajajaj en España ese juego no se acepta.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (23 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> este es un hilo del madrid



Rajar del hijo de Amounike es una obligación y un placer.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2022)

Me gusta. 

Tchouaméni y Mbappé tienen muy buena relación personal, lo que Kylian pensaba que sería determinante para incorporar al jugador del Mónaco al PSG, pero con lo que no contaba es que Aurélien es un futbolista que sí va detrás de sus sueños y que no hay dinero en el mundo que lo aparten de ellos, algo que ya agradecen los seguidores madridistas.










El mensaje que lo está petando en redes: Tchouaméni tumbando a Mbappé como metáfora del Madrid | Defensa Central


<p>La entidad madridista está llena de grandes historias y sorprendentes hazañas, demostrando que lo importante en la vida y en el deporte es siempre sobreponerse a las adversidades, por más duras que estas sean.</p>




www-defensacentral-com.cdn.ampproject.org





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

Hay un mamadou y una francesa poniéndole ojitos, andan que pone a las mamadous con los blancos...


----------



## petro6 (23 May 2022)

Cada vez me alegro más que el Mraté no venga....cómo cada vez deseo más esa lesión de triada que alegrara al moro por haberlo renovado.

Lo sé ,soy malo..jijiji


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (23 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Cada vez me alegro más que el Mraté no venga....cómo cada vez deseo más esa lesión de triada que alegrara al moro por haberlo renovado.
> 
> Lo sé ,soy malo..jijiji



Un buen trastazo de sergio ramos en el entrenamiento.
Y así se le perdona al canelita de paso. 2x1.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

Menudo esperpento están pasado vídeos del tipo dando valor a los premios que a recibido en francia

Menuda doblada le han metido a Florencio, estos solo se han asomado para usar publicitariamente al Madrid.


----------



## petro6 (23 May 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Un buen trastazo de sergio ramos en el entrenamiento.
> Y así se le perdona al canelita de paso. 2x1.



jajaja, ¿Te imaginas?.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

Messi anda, ramos minusválido, di María fuera, Neymar fuera....
Van a nacionalizar el equipo (mamadous) y usarlo como arma publicitaria de Francia y catar.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 May 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Un delantero de 1,93??
> Para que remate balones???
> Para que choque con los defensas con probabilidad de ganar??
> 
> jajajajajajajajaj en España ese juego no se acepta.



si recuerdo como despellejaron vivo a diego costa.. a pesar de ser el mayor goleador de la era lopetegui...y ni hablemos de como nos hemos olvidado del LLORENTE riojano..ese que media 1,95, llevo al totenham a una final de champions


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

Sale la familia entera, la madre se pone a saludar como si fuera una estrella de Hollywood todos con un sobrepeso importante.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

"Era un secreto, queríamos mantener el secreto pero ya sabíais todo lo que iba a decidir" 

Esta fatal de la cabeza.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> "Era un secreto, queríamos mantener el secreto pero ya sabíais todo lo que iba a decidir"
> 
> Esta fatal de la cabeza.




que no me interesa la vida de la rata


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Eso que mejor para romper los autobuses que nos plantan que un negro tirillas..
> Mañaco mir de 1.93 y el panda del Betis ni convocados



No me jodas, Ansu Fati cojo es mejor que Mir y el Panda juntos. Para la plaza de paquetazo meritorio ya tenemos a RDT, que como el nombre indica ha hecho más méritos. Aspas es mucho mejor que esos tres y ya se ha visto que la selección le vino grande no, enorme, a las cosas serias hay que ir con jugadores serios.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No me jodas, Ansu Fati cojo es mejor que Mir y el Panda juntos. Para la plaza de paquetazo meritorio ya tenemos a RDT, no hacen falta más. Aspas es mucho mejor que esos tres y ya se ha visto que la selección le vino grande no, enorme.



No.a aspas no le vino la selección grande..
Ansu Fatu mejor que los dos delanteros tanques..que te paga el Marca?..


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 May 2022)

es muy importante que no juegue el sábado thiago


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

Los mamadous han llegado para quedarse..

Mamadoulandia


----------



## Suprimo (23 May 2022)

Le acaba de preguntar el paco español por lo del fair play y tal y el amego qatarí se ha pvesto a reirse lo más fverte


----------



## feps (23 May 2022)

Este es el hilo del Real Madrid, no de las ratas mercenarias. Salid del bucle ya, hostia. 

Quedan 5 días.


----------



## spam (23 May 2022)

Veo al personal muy descentrado con las mierdas del peseyé y la coja, y este sábado hay cita con la Quattordicessima...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No.a aspas no le vino la selección grande..
> Ansu Fatu mejor que los dos delanteros tanques..que te paga el Marca?..



Rafa Mir es un paquetazo importante y Borja Iglesias un buen futbolista, pero delanteros como él hay 20 en primera división. Entre ellos RDT, que ha metido 7 goles más que ambos dos y por eso va, que esos dos tancazos han metido los mismos goles que Asensio.

Ansu Fati es un futbolista con problemas de lesiones pero que en forma, e incluso cojo, mete los goles con infinitamente más facilidad que Mir o Iglesias. Hay un delantero suplente, y es RDT, que para eso ha hecho más méritos; el único que le podría disputar el puesto por méritos es Juanmi, el del Betis.

Mis opiniones son mías, que tengo canas en los huevos y he visto a docenas de Aspas, Mires, RDTs e Iglesias pasar por la selección sin comerse un colín. Acepto que uno nos puede hacer falta, pero uno y no más.

Ah, y en el fondo, decir exactamente lo contrario de lo que dice el Marca es igual de bobo que decir exactamente lo mismo que dice el Marca.


----------



## chicken (23 May 2022)

Si pasan los años, Mbappé sigue en el PSG y tiene las mismas Copas de Europa que el Conquense o la Gimnástica de Torrelavega, ¿de quién será la culpa? ¿Del cambio climático?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 May 2022)

qué dejéis de hablar de la rata!


----------



## xilebo (23 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> qué dejéis de hablar de la rata!



Lo ultimo ya 

*"Siempre soñé con el Madrid, espero que me entiendan"*

*Mbappé* atendió a los medios de comunicación en una rueda de prensa en la que estuvo acompañado por el presidente del *PSG*, *Al-Khelaïfi*.

Lo entendeis o no ? yo nada


----------



## vurvujo (23 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Jajaja
> 
> El Marca y el AS ya están disparando a todo lo que se mueve: Salah, Mané, Darwin Núñez, Chuameni, Nkunku, Dembelé, Rafael Leao... hasta Cristiano!
> 
> Qué fácil es ser periodista deportivo, dices 76 nombres y al final aciertas por cojones.



Es un ridículo total.

Y a veces ni aciertan. Recuerda que cuando vino Camavinga nadie lo nombró.


----------



## Andr3ws (23 May 2022)

Creo que el Liverpool a estas horas tiene que estar bastante más preocupado por la final que el Real Madrid.

Es la única bala que le queda para rascar algo esta temporada. Viene del bajón de pelear la Liga al City y ahogarse en la mismisima orilla. Además del desgaste de las últimas jornadas, mientras el rival descansaba y no arriesgaba, la tensión y las lesiones o tocados que han generado estas últimas jornadas. Puede pasar factura, ansiedad, etc...

Por otro lado, el Madrid ha hecho muy buena Liga, ganando olgadamente y habiendo cumplido ya en Europa con las tres remontadas. Solo queda poner la guinda a la temporada con un titulo histórico que te haga ser aún más dominador del fútbol europeo. Cero tocados, todo el mundo (menos descartes) disponibles y con el espoleo del asunto Mbappé, que a los aficionados o al club ha podido sentir mejor o peor, pero que a los jugadores les beneficia que no venga, sobre todo a los que iba a desplazar de posición o sentar en el banquillo.

Yo creo que la final está completamente 50-50, puede pasar de todo. Son dos equipazos y esto va a ser un intercambio de hostias que el que más afine y menos cague, se lleva la copa. Partidazo de fútbol.

Edit: Además tenemos un duelo total entre los dos mejores amegos delanteros de la historia del fútbol. Dos killer totales. Uno buscará venganza y el otro su candidatura al Balón de oro 2022.


----------



## xilebo (23 May 2022)

*Pep aprendió mucho en la semis*


----------



## Rotto2 (23 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Creo que el Liverpool a estas horas tiene que estar bastante más preocupado por la final que el Real Madrid.
> 
> Es la única bala que le queda para rascar algo esta temporada. Viene del bajón de pelear la Liga al City y ahogarse en la mismisima orilla. Además del desgaste de las últimas jornadas, mientras el rival descansaba y no arriesgaba, la tensión y las lesiones o tocados que han generado estas últimas jornadas. Puede pasar factura, ansiedad, etc...
> 
> ...



El Liverpool ha ganado la Copa, que allí es importante, no se quedarían en blanco.

La remontada del city fue brutal aunque duela reconocerlo. Les enseñamos trucos jedi y luego claro pasa lo que pasa que nos desafían por el puesto de macho alfa


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> El Liverpool ha ganado la Copa, que allí es importante, no se quedarían en blanco.
> 
> La remontada del city fue brutal aunque duela reconocerlo. Les enseñamos trucos jedi y luego claro pasa lo que pasa que nos desafían por el puesto de macho alfa




creo que el city llegó a sacarles 14 puntos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (23 May 2022)

Si se tratara de fúrbol, daría al Líverpool un 85% de posibilidadecs de salir campiñón.

Pero como hezto va de championc lije, y es El Trampas, que siempre ta ahí con majia potajia, calzador y to la pera, pues ni idea, suponjo que avrá robo otra vez, hépica, majia y lo que sea necesario.


----------



## xilebo (23 May 2022)

*Prioridades*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

Algunos me llamasteis loco...

Decíais que era un trol....

Decíais que no sabía lo que decía....

Pero la realidad es que....

La era del mamadou a comenzado....


----------



## Andr3ws (23 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Algunos me llamasteis loco...
> 
> Decíais que era un trol....
> 
> ...



Hola que ase Obiwan!!!

16 años lleva la era mamadou iniciada.


----------



## filets (23 May 2022)




----------



## 4motion (23 May 2022)

Onda Cero’: Mbappé tendrá que pagarle a Florentino una millonada de penalización


Florentino Pérez. firmó una cláusula con el delantero parisino tras llegar a un acuerdo. Según Onda Cero, 300 millones de euros



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Hola que ase Obiwan!!!
> 
> 16 años lleva la era mamadou iniciada.


----------



## Andr3ws (23 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Onda Cero’: Mbappé tendrá que pagarle a Florentino una millonada de penalización
> 
> Florentino Pérez. firmó una cláusula con el delantero parisino tras llegar a un acuerdo. Según Onda Cero, 300 millones de euros
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Si hubiese algo de eso, se habría corrido a publicarlo.

Al final la prima de renovación va a ir integra al R Madrid. Esto no puede ser cierto.

Si lo pensáis es absurdo. Pagas a otro club por renovar a un jugador tuyo. ¿Esto ha pasado alguna vez?


----------



## Esflinter (23 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Onda Cero’: Mbappé tendrá que pagarle a Florentino una millonada de penalización
> 
> 
> Florentino Pérez. firmó una cláusula con el delantero parisino tras llegar a un acuerdo. Según Onda Cero, 300 millones de euros
> ...



Ponte a trabajar escoria


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Si hubiese algo de eso no se habría corrido a publicarlo.
> 
> Al final la prima de renovación va a ir integra al R Madrid.
> 
> Si lo pensáis es absurdo. Pagas a otro club por renovar a un jugador tuyo. ¿Esto ha pasado alguna vez?



Yo no lo sé.

Estos dicen que floper ato esa cláusula.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## filets (23 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Algunos me llamasteis loco...
> 
> Decíais que era un trol....
> 
> ...






Estos estan todos en Madrid


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> Ponte a trabajar escoria



Pero que hace la rata y mascota del foro por aquí?



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Esflinter (23 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Y luego después de ganar la 14.
> 
> Le mandamos un cuadro firmado por todo el equipo y que ponga.
> 
> ...



Mira el mamarracho hablando de furrrgol como buen lumpen barriobajero


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> Mira el mamarracho hablando de furrrgol como buen lumpen barriobajero



Una Rata globalista y catalana.

Jajajaja



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Andr3ws (23 May 2022)

Entre la penalización por salirse de la Super Liga, y la de Mbappé, Flopper se va a hacer de oro. 

Este tipo tiene el dinero por castigo. Florentino es el GOAT de los presidentes deportivos sin duda.


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Entre la penalización por salirse de la Super Liga, y la de Mbappé, Flopper se va a hacer de oro.
> 
> Este tipo tiene el dinero por castigo. Florentino es el GOAT de los presidentes deportivos sin duda.



Como sea cierto al final el abuelo es un CRACK.

No sabe nada pedreTROLL?

Jajajaja



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1068013
> 
> 
> Estos estan todos en Madrid



Pero esos no son mamadous.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 May 2022)




----------



## ironpipo (23 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1068013
> 
> 
> Estos estan todos en Madrid



Normal que Cama corra como corre si tiene que alimentar todo ese ejército


----------



## xilebo (23 May 2022)

*Las vueltas de la vida*


----------



## vurvujo (23 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Si hubiese algo de eso, se habría corrido a publicarlo.
> 
> Al final la prima de renovación va a ir integra al R Madrid. Esto no puede ser cierto.
> 
> Si lo pensáis es absurdo. Pagas a otro club por renovar a un jugador tuyo. ¿Esto ha pasado alguna vez?



A mi me parece absurdo la verdad.

No se que tan públicas son las cuentas del Madrid y lo sabremos en un futuro.

Me cuesta creer que el QSG vaya a pagarle al Madrid por renovar a Ratatouille, pero al mismo tiempo me cuesta creer que Florentino no le haya pedido una firma al inicio de las conversaciones en las que deba compensar al Madrid si al final no termina viniendo.


----------



## Rage (23 May 2022)

Coto Matamoros. dijo:


> Estoy muy jodido, ¿por qué no hemos fichado a Haaland?



Porque la directiva del Madrid no le puso una fecha límite a a firma del contrato de Mbappé en marzo. Si lo hubiera hecho, sabría que no vendría y habrían ido a por Haaland.

En vez de eso, creyeron en la palabra de un francés...


----------



## vurvujo (23 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1068013
> 
> 
> Estos estan todos en Madrid



Camavinga junto con los otros negros Vinicius, Rodrygo y Miltao son los únicos católicos de la plantilla.

Curiosa paradoja del club blanco que lleva una cruz sobre la corona del escudo.


----------



## Woden (23 May 2022)

Rage dijo:


> Porque la directiva del Madrid no le puso una fecha límite a a firma del contrato de Mbappé en marzo. Si lo hubiera hecho, sabría que no vendría y habrían ido a por Haaland.
> 
> En vez de eso, creyeron en la palabra de un francés...



Peor aun, creyeron en la palabra de un mestizo afrancesado de negro y mora.


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2022)

Rage dijo:


> Porque la directiva del Madrid no le puso una fecha límite a a firma del contrato de Mbappé en marzo. Si lo hubiera hecho, sabría que no vendría y habrían ido a por Haaland.
> 
> En vez de eso, creyeron en la palabra de un francés...



Lo de haaland tampoco era fácil.

La cláusula esa de salida que imponía no lo hacía viable.

Ahora bien esa cláusula puede que en un futuro DOS AÑOS si es que aguanta al mea colonias, pueda ser usada a nuestro favor.

Y apretarle entonces. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

El escroto siempre va bien protegido gracias a la bolsa escrotal, la cual los conserva y nos da seguridad personal.


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Peor aun, creyeron en la palabra de un mestizo afrancesado de negro y mora.



El fallo fue no hacerle firmar en enero el precontrato y fiarse de la palabra de alguien que ya tenía precedentes DE ENGAÑO.

Y de eso EL ÚNICO CULPABLE es FLOPER.

Eso que dice onda cero puede que estuviese en el contrato pero como no se firmó NADA. 

ES AIRE, HUMO. 




Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Coto Matamoros. (23 May 2022)

Rage dijo:


> Porque la directiva del Madrid no le puso una fecha límite a a firma del contrato de Mbappé en marzo. Si lo hubiera hecho, sabría que no vendría y habrían ido a por Haaland.
> 
> En vez de eso, creyeron en la palabra de un francés...



Tienes razón amigo, pero me jode mucho que nuestro Floper no haya estado a la altura esta vez, cuando en estas situaciones era EL REY.


----------



## Cuqui (23 May 2022)

No nos van a dejar ganar esta champions y menos en Paris. Ganar esta seria algo historico, insuperable probablemente, la uefa no lo va a permitir.


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> No nos van a dejar ganar esta champions y menos en Paris. Ganar esta seria algo historico, insuperable probablemente, la uefa no lo va a permitir.



Pues que Saquen a la legión francesa porque les vamos a machacar.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Porque no nos metimos en la guerra con el Shitty a muerte. Pero iba a ser igual de caro que el Bapé.
> Y el problema es que igualmente el Shitty iba a poner siempre un euro más que nosotros.



Pero Haaland queria ir al Madrid mas que Mbappe, y la prueba de ello, es que no firmo con el City hasta que se convencio definitivamente de que Florentino habia descartado su fichaje. Mientras que si Florentino no le hubiese estado poco menos que llorando durante meses, Mbappe habria firmado mucho antes con el PSG.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 May 2022)

Por cierto, cuando Haaland firmo con el City, Pedrerol dejo caer dos comentarios muy importantes. Por una parte que al Madrid, o sea, Florentino, le habia dado pereza ir seriamente a por Haaland. Pero tambien dijo otra cosa que no deberia caer en el olvido, y es que insinuo que Mbappe habia vetado el posible fichaje de Haaland como condicion. Lo cual, seria sumamente grave, ya que Florentino, "el ser superior", se habria traicionado a si mismo incumpliendo la regla mas sagrada del madridismo, la de que ningun jugador debe estar jamas por encima del club.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (23 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Si se tratara de fúrbol, daría al Líverpool un 85% de posibilidadecs de salir campiñón.
> 
> Pero como hezto va de championc lije, y es El Trampas, que siempre ta ahí con majia potajia, calzador y to la pera, pues ni idea, suponjo que avrá robo otra vez, hépica, majia y lo que sea necesario.




menos mal que el Trampas Patetico no juega la final , si no daria al palo


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pero Haaland queria ir al Madrid mas que Mbappe, y la prueba de ello, es que no firmo con el City hasta que se convencio definitivamente de que Florentino habia descartado su fichaje. Mientras que si Florentino no le hubiese estado poco menos que llorando durante meses, Mbappe habria firmado mucho antes con el PSG.



La clausula de los haaland era NO FIRMABLE.





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> La clausula de los haaland era NO FIRMABLE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A que se refiere.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (23 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Camavinga junto con los otros negros Vinicius, Rodrygo y Miltao son los únicos católicos de la plantilla.
> 
> Curiosa paradoja del club blanco que lleva una cruz sobre la corona del escudo.



a ti nacho , carvajal , lucas vazquez , courtois , etc , te han dicho que no son catolicos no?


----------



## juantxxxo (23 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Onda Cero’: Mbappé tendrá que pagarle a Florentino una millonada de penalización
> 
> 
> Florentino Pérez. firmó una cláusula con el delantero parisino tras llegar a un acuerdo. Según Onda Cero, 300 millones de euros
> ...



Mbappé y una cláusula de penalización de 300 millones por rechazar al Real Madrid: ¿Tendrá que pagarla?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 May 2022)

Lo mejor es que pasemos de las estrellitas.

Hacer un equipo tipo liverpul o bayern. 

Jugadores como la rata o el carapolla rompen la estabilidad de un grupo


----------



## Rage (23 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Lo de haaland tampoco era fácil.
> 
> La cláusula esa de salida que imponía no lo hacía viable.
> 
> ...




No dije que lo habrían fichado, dije que hubieran ido a por Haaland en serio. Con todo, creo que el City habría doblado la apuesta y habría acabado en el city. No se puede luchar financieramente contra qatar y emiratos.


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> A que se refiere.



A la de salida, los árabes del shitti la aceptaron y posiblemente sea la salida del Vikingo a los dos años.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rage (23 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> No nos van a dejar ganar esta champions y menos en Paris. Ganar esta seria algo historico, insuperable probablemente, la uefa no lo va a permitir.



Me temo que tiene toda la razón.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 May 2022)

Rage dijo:


> No dije que lo habrían fichado, dije que hubieran ido a por Haaland en serio. Con todo, creo que el City habría doblado la apuesta y habría acabado en el city. No se puede luchar financieramente contra qatar y emiratos.



Pero coño, por lo menos intentarlo, y jugar a dos bandas desde un principio como hizo el propio Mbappe.


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Mbappé y una cláusula de penalización de 300 millones por rechazar al Real Madrid: ¿Tendrá que pagarla?



Eso es mentira, no había nada más que la palabra de la tortuga.

Y de eso SE FIO floper.

Esa cláusula estaría en el Contrato quizás hasta en el pre contrato pero como no se firmó nada.

Es HUMO que sacan ahora los piperos A SUELDO para cerrar filas con su FLORENTINEZA.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rage (23 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pero coño, por lo menos intentarlo, y jugar a dos bandas desde un principio como hizo el propio Mbappe.



Pues sí. En eso ha fallado Florentino. En cuestión de negociaciones, creo que es la única vez que se ha equivocado porque no ha visto venir el toro, y se ha fiado de la palabra de un francés de 23 años dominado por una charo.


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2022)

Rage dijo:


> No dije que lo habrían fichado, dije que hubieran ido a por Haaland en serio. Con todo, creo que el City habría doblado la apuesta y habría acabado en el city. No se puede luchar financieramente contra qatar y emiratos.



No se debe entrar efectivamente Si quiere venir el jugador vendrá si la oferta del Madrid es decente y el Jugador también lo es, si es mercenario se irá con los petródolares, entonces no era jugador para nosotros.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 May 2022)

Rage dijo:


> Pues sí. En eso ha fallado Florentino. En cuestión de negociaciones, creo que es la única vez que se ha equivocado porque no ha visto venir el toro, y se ha fiado de la palabra de un francés de 23 años dominado por una charo.



Yo de hecho creo que Florentino ya se olia que iba a pasar esto desde hace algun tiempo, pero prefirio seguir haciendose el sueco porque sabia que habia perdido un tiempo precioso ante el City para ir a por Haaland y temia llevarse dos fracasos por el precio de uno.

Pero si en enero hubiese puesto toda la carne en el asador, pienso que hace tiempo que estaria firmado uno de los dos, o Haaland o Mbappe.


----------



## petro6 (23 May 2022)

Todo ocurre por alguna razón. El Universo sabía que el macaco era un hijo de puta y se conjuró para que no le ficháramos. El karma mamadou le espera a la vuelta de la esquina.


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pero coño, por lo menos intentarlo, y jugar a dos bandas desde un principio como hizo el propio Mbappe.



Eso sí, pero ya digo que la cláusula de salida de los vikingos y según dicen también pedían tener preferencia sobre Benzema, eso FLOPER no lo iba a Consentir jamas.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Coto Matamoros. (23 May 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Mbappé y una cláusula de penalización de 300 millones por rechazar al Real Madrid: ¿Tendrá que pagarla?



¡¡¡ Vamoooooooooooooooooooos !!!


P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Lo mejor es que pasemos de las estrellitas.
> 
> Hacer un equipo tipo liverpul o bayern.
> 
> Jugadores como la rata o el carapolla rompen la estabilidad de un grupo



Pero que somos el Real Madrid, amigo. Ganaremos la 14 sin ser favoritos, una vez más.


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pero coño, por lo menos intentarlo, y jugar a dos bandas desde un principio como hizo el propio Mbappe.



Eso sí, pero ya digo que la cláusula de salida de los vikingos y según dicen también pedían tener preferencia sobre Benzema, eso FLOPER no lo iba a Consentir jamas.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Eso sí, pero ya digo que la cláusula de salida de los vikingos y según dicen también pedían tener preferencia sobre Benzema, eso FLOPER no lo iba a Consentir jamas.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Pero si Benzema y Haaland podrian jugar juntos perfectamente, de hecho creo que habria hecho mejor tandem que con Mbappe. Y desde luego, si Haaland ponia condiciones, con Mbappe habria que haberle dado poco menos que las llaves del club.


----------



## Andr3ws (23 May 2022)

A mi Haaland me da muchas dudas por el rendimiento irregular de este año. Se ha perdido muchos partidos
Los dos años en el City serán la prueba de si este tío va a marcar época o va a quedarse en un par de temporadas buenas. 
Necesita consagrarse. Yo con este tío tendría un poco de paciencia, son 22 años lo que tiene.


----------



## vurvujo (23 May 2022)

¿Sabeis si Alaba entrenó hoy?

¿Qué defensa pondríais? ¿Militao-Nacho?¿Militao-Alaba?. Estoy asuemiendo que Alaba puede que no llegue al 100% y que lleva un mes sin jugar.


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pero si Benzema y Haaland podrian jugar juntos perfectamente, de hecho creo que habrian hecho mejor tandem que con Mbappe. Y desde luego, si Haaland ponia condiciones, con Mbappe habria que haberle poco menos que darle las llaves del club.



Benzema era una piedra para haaland pero Benzema es Madrid puro y el ojito de floper, mientras esté aquí será intocable.

Cómo debe ser.

Yo creo que ninguno era jugador para el Madrid, sinceramente, uno por estrellita falso y sobrado y el otro también un divo. 

Al final vamos a tener suerte ya veréis. 

Nos olvidamos de estos rápido. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿Sabeis si Alaba entrenó hoy?
> 
> ¿Qué defensa pondríais? ¿Militao-Nacho?¿Militao-Alaba?. Estoy asuemiendo que Alaba puede que no llegue al 100% y que lleva un mes sin jugar.



Si entreno.

Militao Espero que este fino.

Y no haga locuras. 

Alaba llega bien. 

Método pintus. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 May 2022)

Para mi desde luego esta cagada monumental, que quien sabe la repercusion que tendra deportivamente de cara a los proximos años, deja la presidencia de Florentino manchada para siempre, por la nefasta gestion de su negociacion. Sera recordado por su gran gestion economica, por la remodelacion del Bernabeu y por supuesto por las copas de Europa, ademas de por haber realizado grandes fichajes, unos como exitosos, y otros como fiascos, pero lo del caso Mbappe, que para mi tambien deberia incluir el caso Haaland, es el mayor desproposito y ridiculo que recuerdo en la historia del Madrid y me atreveria a decir de la historia del futbol mundial.

Un niñato de mierda que se ha creido que es el nuevo Pele, se ha reido del Madrid, y todo porque Florentino se lo ha consentido.


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2022)

La gestión de floper en este caso no fue buena pero aun haciéndolo mal yo creo QUE NOS HEMOS LIBRADO DE UNA BUENA con este tío en el vestuario.

No me habría GUSTADO nada, habría desestabilizado el equipo. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rage (23 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> A mi Haaland me da muchas dudas por el rendimiento irregular de este año. Se ha perdido muchos partidos
> Los dos años en el City serán la prueba de si este tío va a marcar época o va a quedarse en un par de temporadas buenas.
> Necesita consagrarse. Yo con este tío tendría un poco de paciencia, son 22 años lo que tiene.



Por el tipo de contrato que le ha hecho el City, por ahí van los tiros. Eso y que es la última bala para ganar la champions para el city con la actual plantilla + haaland.


----------



## Andr3ws (23 May 2022)

Rage dijo:


> Por el tipo de contrato que le ha hecho el City, por ahí van los tiros. Eso y que es la última bala para ganar la champions para el city con la actual plantilla + haaland.



Al final es un tío que está metiendo gol por partido, pero ha jugado 30 y tantos. 
Si se te jode en marzo-abril, adiós.

Preferiría tenerle a no tenerle en mi equipo, pero no a cifras absurdas de traspaso/salario.


----------



## Rage (23 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿Sabeis si Alaba entrenó hoy?
> 
> ¿Qué defensa pondríais? ¿Militao-Nacho?¿Militao-Alaba?. Estoy asuemiendo que Alaba puede que no llegue al 100% y que lleva un mes sin jugar.



Miltão- Nacho o Alaba - Nacho

Nacho titularísimo.


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2022)

Es que este chaval es muy grande y nos va a dar muchas alegrías.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 May 2022)

Rage dijo:


> Por el tipo de contrato que le ha hecho el City, por ahí van los tiros. Eso y que es la última bala para ganar la champions para el city con la actual plantilla + haaland.



Desde luego a mi me parece mas favorito para la proxima temporada el City de Haaland, que el PSG de Mbappe y toda la banda de vividores que tienen ahi metidos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Benzema era una piedra para haaland pero Benzema es Madrid puro y el ojito de floper, mientras esté aquí será intocable.
> 
> Cómo debe ser.
> 
> ...



Todo dependera de la final, si se gana, esto se olvidara mas o menos rapidamente, pero como se pierda, ya me imagino a Mbappe y Ramos partiendose la caja.


----------



## Rage (23 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Desde luego a mi me parece mas favorito para la proxima temporada el City de Haaland, que el PSG de Mbappe y toda la banda de vividores que tienen ahi metidos.



Por supuesto: tienen al mismo entrenador y cuerpo técnico desde hace años. Les faltaba un killer y mentalidad de killer (esto no sé si se puede comprar). 

Desde luego el PSG no tiene nada: ni cuerpo técnico, ni dirección deportiva ni killer ni quien defienda en el medio del campo, donde Messi, Neymar y la rata ven pasar el balón por su lado y ni se depeinan.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

Bueno, defensa tenemos la mejor de Europa el año que viene si Carvajal está en forma.


El centro del campo es el mejor del mundo, pero lamentablemente es el más viejo.
Kroos fuera, Casimiro debe alternar con quién se fiche.

Camavinga debe ser titular por kroos.

Modric siempre titular, pero haya que darle descanso, Valverde no puede jugar en su posición, pero si entrar y cambiar posición por camavinga que este último si rompe líneas y tiene buen cambio de juego en largo.

Arriba bencema puede aguantar otro año si no le da por irse de frutas y estrellar coches otra vez.
Vinicius titular y Rodrigo pivota con hazard y Valverde.


Suplentes pintan váter ( la desgracia nos persigue con este), mendy (buen suplente) y en el centro del campo si no viene un top cambiarán sus posiciones los que he nombrado.

Arriba sería bueno fichar a alguien técnico que pueda hacer de bencema, vamos que meta goles y reparta el juego y mucho me temo que de eso no hay, tal vez un driblador top en la derecha pero tampoco veo a ninguno que no sea mbappe, salah tiene 30, y el resto son minundis.
Lewan que se vaya a pastar con 34 años, no somos el milan ni un club de retiro.

Todo esto puede cambiar si se sube a alaba al centro del campo y mendy es titular en la izquierda.

Seguimos de transición.
Nos puede dar para la liga, la próxima champions no podremos ganar todos los partidos como en esta.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 May 2022)

Rage dijo:


> Por supuesto: tienen al mismo entrenador y cuerpo técnico desde hace años. Les faltaba un killer y mentalidad de killer (esto no sé si se puede comprar).
> 
> Desde luego el PSG no tiene nada: ni cuerpo técnico, ni dirección deportiva ni killer ni quien defienda en el medio del campo, donde Messi, Neymar y la rata ven pasar el balón por su lado y ni se depeinan.



Supongo que su nuevo mister deberia ser Zidane.


----------



## Mecanosfera (23 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Para mi desde luego esta cagada monumental, que quien sabe la repercusion que tendra deportivamente de cara a los proximos años, deja la presidencia de Florentino manchada para siempre, por la nefasta gestion de su negociacion. Sera recordado por su gran gestion economica, por la remodelacion del Bernabeu y por supuesto por las copas de Europa, ademas de por haber realizado grandes fichajes, unos como exitosos, y otros como fiascos, pero lo del caso Mbappe, que para mi tambien deberia incluir el caso Haaland, es el mayor desproposito y ridiculo que recuerdo en la historia del Madrid y me atreveria a decir de la historia del futbol mundial.
> 
> Un niñato de mierda que se ha creido que es el nuevo Pele, se ha reido del Madrid, y todo porque Florentino se lo ha consentido.



Ya se verá. Si Mbappe levanta 3 copas de Europa te dará la razón, pero quién sabe si no acabará estancado y aburrido de la vida, o lesionado, o con una bajada física repentina... No olvidéis que el fútbol da muchas vueltas. Pogba se iba a comer el mundo, Balotelli se iba a comer el mundo, Bale se iba a comer el mundo, Prosinecki se iba a comer el mundo.

Yo no lo considero cagada de Florentino para nada. Para mí grandes cagadas recientes han sido el fichaje de Hazard, o no haber sabido despedir o reactivar a Bale, malvender a Achraf, Theo, Llorente, dejar pasar a Pedri... Lo de Mbappe no se debió a una mala praxis de Flo: se confió en un jugador y éste demostró que no era digno de confianza, y por tanto no está a la altura del Real Madrid y sus valores.


----------



## Rage (23 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno, defensa tenemos la mejor de Europa el año que viene si Carvajal está en forma.
> 
> 
> El centro del campo es el mejor del mundo, pero lamentablemente es el más viejo.
> ...



Con Rudiger fichado y si sale lo de Tchoumeni, el Madrid solo necesita sustituir a Jovic. No caben más.


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Todo dependera de la final, si se gana, esto se olvidara mas o menos rapidamente, pero como se pierda, ya me imagino a Mbappe y Ramos partiendose la caja.



Se puede perder, pero si lo hacemos que sea luchando y luchando bien. 

Pero partirse la caja ellos?

Que no han llegado? Con todos sus millones 

Jajajaja



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Supongo que su nuevo mister deberia ser Zidane.



Ha, dicho NO.

ZZ no va.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rage (23 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Ya se verá. Si Mbappe levanta 3 copas de Europa te dará la razón, pero quién sabe si no acabará estancado y aburrido de la vida, o lesionado, o con una bajada física repentina... No olvidéis que el fútbol da muchas vueltas. Pogba se iba a comer el mundo, Balotelli se iba a comer el mundo, Bale se iba a comer el mundo, Prosinecki se iba a comer el mundo.
> 
> Yo no lo considero cagada de Florentino para nada. Para mí grandes cagadas recientes han sido el fichaje de Hazard, o no haber sabido despedir o reactivar a Bale, Achraf, Theo, Llorente, dejar pasar a Pedri... Lo de Mbappe no se debió a una mala praxis: se confió en un jugador y éste demostró que no era digno de confianza, y por tanto no está a la altura del Real Madrid y sus valores.



Bale se comió el mundo, otra cosa es que después le sentara mal el atracón y acabara vomitando.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Ya se verá. Si Mbappe levanta 3 copas de Europa te dará la razón, pero quién sabe si no acabará estancado y aburrido de la vida, o lesionado, o con una bajada física repentina... No olvidéis que el fútbol da muchas vueltas. Pogba se iba a comer el mundo, Balotelli se iba a comer el mundo, Bale se iba a comer el mundo, Prosinecki se iba a comer el mundo.
> 
> Yo no lo considero cagada de Florentino para nada. Para mí grandes cagadas recientes han sido el fichaje de Hazard, o no haber sabido despedir o reactivar a Bale, malvender a Achraf, Theo, Llorente, dejar pasar a Pedri... Lo de Mbappe no se debió a una mala praxis: se confió en un jugador y éste demostró que no era digno de confianza, y por tanto no está a la altura del Real Madrid y sus valores.



Pero vamos a ver, ¿hubiese llegado Florentino a ser algun dia presidente del Madrid de haberse fiado de la palabra de Figo?

Yo creo que con eso estaria todo dicho.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Ha, dicho NO.
> 
> ZZ no va.
> 
> ...



Pues a ver a quien ponen, porque ese vestuario va a ser una verbena de cojones.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (23 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No me jodas, Ansu Fati cojo es mejor que Mir y el Panda juntos. Para la plaza de paquetazo meritorio ya tenemos a RDT, que como el nombre indica ha hecho más méritos. Aspas es mucho mejor que esos tres y ya se ha visto que la selección le vino grande no, enorme, a las cosas serias hay que ir con jugadores serios.



Ansu Fati serio????
En serio????
A ver si Hazard es una mierda porque se lesiona
y el negro este que ni siquiera es español es serio.


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pues a ver a quien ponen, porque ese vestuario va a ser una verbena de cojones.



Tendrán que poner un pelele Alineador.

No les queda otra, quien medianamente serio iría allí a que FRAPPE le haga la alineación?



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 May 2022)

Rage dijo:


> Con Rudiger fichado y si sale lo de Tchoumeni, el Madrid solo necesita sustituir a Jovic. No caben más.



Claro, pero que delantero hay por ahi que merezca la pena traer.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (23 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Ya se verá. Si Mbappe levanta 3 copas de Europa te dará la razón, pero quién sabe si no acabará estancado y aburrido de la vida, o lesionado, o con una bajada física repentina... No olvidéis que el fútbol da muchas vueltas. Pogba se iba a comer el mundo, Balotelli se iba a comer el mundo, Bale se iba a comer el mundo, Prosinecki se iba a comer el mundo.
> 
> Yo no lo considero cagada de Florentino para nada. Para mí grandes cagadas recientes han sido el fichaje de Hazard, o no haber sabido despedir o reactivar a Bale, malvender a Achraf, Theo, Llorente, dejar pasar a Pedri... Lo de Mbappe no se debió a una mala praxis de Flo: se confió en un jugador y éste demostró que no era digno de confianza, y por tanto no está a la altura del Real Madrid y sus valores.



Bale sí que se lo comió. Ganó 4 champions. Segundo máximo goleador histórico en finales de champions después de Ronaldo.
No le puedes comparar a Pogba o Balotelli.


----------



## Mecanosfera (23 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, ¿hubiese llegado Florentino a ser algun dia presidente del Madrid de haberse fiado de la palabra de Figo?
> 
> Yo creo que con eso estaria todo dicho.



No creo que sea el mismo caso, Figo creo recordar que era incluso capitán del máximo rival... Era otro tipo de maniobra- ¿Qué club vetusto de la élite europea ha logrado comprar algo en serio a los moros? Los moros se mueven con otros códigos y negociar con ellos debe ser surrealista, me los imagino dándose escupitajos en la mano o firmando con sangre en plan medieval... No es una negociación "normal" como puedas tener con un equipo gestionado por europeos. Dime un solo presidente de un gran club que no haya salido escaldado de negociar con jeques.


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Claro, pero que delantero hay por ahi que merezca la pena traer.



Nkunku, yo ya lo he dicho, además es un golpe en la FACE al PSG ya que salió de allí.
Un tío que admira a modric y que podemos alternar con Benzema. 


Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hartman (23 May 2022)

sera otro negro.


----------



## Mecanosfera (23 May 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Bale sí que se lo comió. Ganó 4 champions. Segundo máximo goleador histórico en finales de champions después de Ronaldo.
> No le puedes comparar a Pogba o Balotelli.



OK, pero supongo que estamos de acuerdo en que esas champions no las ganó solo Bale, cosa que se le está pidiendo a Mbappe (que sea un ultramegacrack capaz de ganar la orejona casi por sí solo).
¿Crees que si Mbappe rindiese como rindió Bale en Madrid, merecería esos 300 millones que se hablan?


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> sera otro negro.



Es otro negro, es la época mamadu.

Aceptélo

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rage (23 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Claro, pero que delantero hay por ahi que merezca la pena traer.



Si no sé encuentra nada en el mercado, hay que insistir en recuperar a Jovic. A ese pollo no puede habérsele olvidado meter goles. Si alguien puede recuperarle ese es Ancelotti.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> No creo que sea el mismo caso, Figo creo recordar que era incluso capitán del máximo rival... Era otro tipo de maniobra- ¿Qué club vetusto de la élite europea ha logrado comprar algo en serio a los moros? Los moros se mueven con otros códigos y negociar con ellos debe ser surrealista, me los imagino dándose escupitajos en la mano o firmando con sangre en plan medieval... No es una negociación "normal" como puedas tener con un equipo gestionado por europeos. Dime un solo presidente de un gran club que no haya salido escaldado de negociar con jeques.



Mbappe ya era libre, los jeques no pintaban nada. Haberle obligado a firmar, y si no, a por Haaland, asi de simple.

¿Estaria ahora mismo el madridismo escocido por lo de Mbappe si se hubiese firmado a Haaland?


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (23 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Florentino y Pedrerol deberian formar pareja comica, ponerse unos trajes de frac y sombrero de copa o de bombin y llamarse artisticamente "tic y tac".







Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sin coñas song el coreano del Tottenham sería un fichajazo, es bueno, tiene técnica y todos los chinitos verían al Madrid.
> 
> Hacedme caso, traerán a Pogba y a lukaku.
> 
> ...



Song es coreano y en Corea debe haber la misma población que en Ejpein. Fichar a un coreano y decir que lo van a ver los chinitos, es como decir que el Liverpool va a pillar un gabacho random para que lo vean los españoles.

Está muy bien que para nosotros un chino sea un coreano, un japonés, un filipino y, por último, un chinon de verdad, pero a los chinos y a los japoneses les suda literlamente la polla que juegue un coreano con el MAdric


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2022)

Rage dijo:


> Si no sé encuentra nada en el mercado, hay que insistir en recuperar a Jovic. A ese pollo no puede habérsele olvidado meter goles. Si alguien puede recuperarle ese es Ancelotti.



Jovic?

Un lacito para quien se lo lleve.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Th89 (23 May 2022)

Pero qué hacéis escribiendo aún sobre la rata de Mbappesetas cuando el sábado nos jugamos la décimo cuarta.

Que le follen bien duro, cada triunfo será una puñalada en su corazón de moronegro.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (23 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Tendrán que poner un pelele Alineador.
> 
> No les queda otra, quien medianamente serio iría allí a que FRAPPE le haga la alineación?
> 
> ...



Se van a llevar al entrenador del Sporting de Lisboa. Ni idea de si tiene nombre.


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Se van a llevar al entrenador del Sporting de Lisboa. Ni idea de si tiene nombre.



Nombre tiene, cabeza no.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Scardanelli (23 May 2022)

Ganamos la 14 con gol de PANZARD de rebote...


----------



## Mecanosfera (23 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Mbappe ya era libre, los jeques no pintaban nada. Haberle obligado a firmar, y si no, a por Haaland, asi de simple.
> 
> ¿Estaria ahora mismo el madridismo escocido por lo de Mbappe si se hubiese firmado a Haaland?



Si Mbappe ha cambiado de opinión, ahí han pasado mil cosas que nunca sabremos. Hoy se escudó en la chorrada de que se siente muy francés, el país al que quiere volver cuando se jubile... Vaya excusa más rara y no creíble, ya ja ganado el mundial con Francia y el PSG le ofrecía un proyecto cero ilusionante... hasta que el jeque de los cojones le habrá dicho directamente que escoja entrenador y fichajes a su gusto, que ahora es el dueño del club. Por supuesto que todo el caso Mbappe está contaminado por el hecho de que había jeques medievales de por medio, ningún club serio se iba a arrodillar ante Kylian ofreciéndole ser el mandamás de los asuntos deportivos, eso el Madrid no se lo iba a ofrecer nunca por fortuna.


----------



## Lemavos (23 May 2022)

Villarejo: "El Barça era un elemento vinculado al independentismo y había que desestabilizarlo"


El excomisario José Manuel Villarejo reconoció en TV3 que se practicó el juego sucio en contra de Sandro Rosell y el FC Barcelona. En palabras del propio Villarejo, "cuando tuvo pr




www.marca.com





Dejad de robar merenguefachas 

Me alegra que los moros os follen el culo.

Sin la corrupción de franco y la de fachilandia el madriz sería como el Toledo.


----------



## Mecanosfera (23 May 2022)

Hay que estar muy zumbado o ser muy jeque tercermundista para regalarle las llaves de tu club a un niño de 23 años al que además le vas a pagar 300 millones. Es surrealista.


----------



## Roedr (23 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Ganamos la 14 con gol de PANZARD de rebote...



joder que barriguita se gasta


----------



## petro6 (23 May 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Villarejo: "El Barça era un elemento vinculado al independentismo y había que desestabilizarlo"
> 
> 
> El excomisario José Manuel Villarejo reconoció en TV3 que se practicó el juego sucio en contra de Sandro Rosell y el FC Barcelona. En palabras del propio Villarejo, "cuando tuvo pr
> ...



Sin la corrupción de Franco ,el Far$a habría desaparecido dos veces por bancarrota.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 May 2022)

La culpa tambien es del correveidile de Florentino, vendiendo la burra de la madurez de Mbappe, cuando esta mas claro que el agua que la madre desde el principio le dijo que con las cosas de comer no se juega, y con 200 kilazos de prima de renovacion de por medio todavia menos.

Pero que un señor ya mayor y curtido como Florentino, se haya tragado esa milonga del sueño de Mbappe desde que era pequeñito, es para mear y no echar gota.


----------



## Lemavos (23 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Sin la corrupción de Franco ,el Far$a habría desaparecido dos veces por bancarrota.



A comer pollas de moros, joderos. 

Sin las cloacas de fachas el barça no estaría donde está. Bartomeu vendido nos follaremos a tus hijos


----------



## hartman (23 May 2022)

nigrappe.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (23 May 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Villarejo: "El Barça era un elemento vinculado al independentismo y había que desestabilizarlo"
> 
> 
> El excomisario José Manuel Villarejo reconoció en TV3 que se practicó el juego sucio en contra de Sandro Rosell y el FC Barcelona. En palabras del propio Villarejo, "cuando tuvo pr
> ...




querras decir que sin Franco la Farsa VARsa seria un CERO

y los moros nos han quitado a un antimadridista mercenario diva endiosada que queria ponerse de presidente+entrenador+capitan , o sea un messi bartomeu todo en uno: se les da las gracias infinitas

dejad de robar Farsafachas


----------



## petro6 (23 May 2022)

Cómo me gustaría escuchar alguna grabación filtrada de Florentino reaccionando a la puñalada del zambo...jajaja


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (23 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> OK, pero supongo que estamos de acuerdo en que esas champions no las ganó solo Bale, cosa que se le está pidiendo a Mbappe (que sea un ultramegacrack capaz de ganar la orejona casi por sí solo).
> ¿Crees que si Mbappe rindiese como rindió Bale en Madrid, merecería esos 300 millones que se hablan?



Nadie merece 300 millones.
También, creo que Mbappe nunca va rendir como rindió Bale esos 5 primeros años.


----------



## Mecanosfera (23 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> La culpa tambien es del correveidile de Florentino, vendiendo la burra de la madurez de Mbappe, cuando esta mas claro que el agua que la madre desde el principio le dijo que con las cosas de comer no se juega, y con 200 kilazos de prima de renovacion todavia menos.
> 
> Pero que un señor ya mayor y curtido como Florentino, se haya tragado esa milonga del sueño de Mbappe desde que era pequeñito, es para mear y no echar gota.



Cada noticia que va saliendo confirma que Mbappe es un megalómano que quiere poner director deportivo, entrenador y fichajes a su medida. Eso no es ni medio normal, de hecho es aberrante. Hemos naturalizado que el hecho de renovar a Mbappe legitimaba la patada en el culo a Leonardo y Pochettino (un entrenador que personalmente me encanta, y dudo que vayan a encontrar a alguien mejor) y que cada nuevo fichaje vaya a estar orientado a agradar a Su Majestad Kylian.

Ya veremos cómo acaba ese vestuario, ahora Messi y Neymar deben asumir sin fisuras su condición de segundones porque el alfota oficial es Mbappe. Con la cantidad de divas menopaúsicas que hay en ese equipo, y todas sintiéndose todavía la vedette más deseada, eso va a acabar como el rosario de la aurora.


----------



## petro6 (23 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Cada noticia que va saliendo confirma que Mbappe es un megalómano que quiere poner director deportivo, entrenador y fichajes a su medida. Eso no es ni medio normal, de hecho es aberrante. Hemos naturalizado que el hecho de renovar a Mbappe legitimaba la patada en el culo a Leonardo y Pochettino (un entrenador que personalmente me encanta, y dudo que vayan a encontrar a alguien mejor) y que cada nuevo fichaje vaya a estar orientado a agradar a Su Majestad Kylian.
> 
> Ya veremos cómo acaba ese vestuario, ahora Messi y Neymar deben asumir sin fisuras su condición de segundones porque el alfota oficial es Mbappe. Con la cantidad de divas menopaúsicas que hay en ese equipo, y todas sintiéndose todavía la vedette más deseada, eso va a acabar como el rosario de la aurora.



Vamos a gostar bastante.


----------



## Th89 (23 May 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Villarejo: "El Barça era un elemento vinculado al independentismo y había que desestabilizarlo"
> 
> 
> El excomisario José Manuel Villarejo reconoció en TV3 que se practicó el juego sucio en contra de Sandro Rosell y el FC Barcelona. En palabras del propio Villarejo, "cuando tuvo pr
> ...



Cuando os perdonó la deuda, dos veces, Paquito no era tan malo ni tan faxa, eh, rata culerda


----------



## Mecanosfera (23 May 2022)

Messi tiene el mismo poder ahora en el vestuario del PSG que el que pueda tener Hazard en el vestuario del Madrid. Será boludo ver cómo se gestionan esos egos a lo largo de estos meses. Que yo sepa, Messi no se ha mojado en todo esto. Curioso, siendo además del máximo rival del Madrid.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Cada noticia que va saliendo confirma que Mbappe es un megalómano que quiere poner director deportivo, entrenador y fichajes a su medida. Eso no es ni medio normal, de hecho es aberrante. Hemos naturalizado que el hecho de renovar a Mbappe legitimaba la patada en el culo a Leonardo y Pochettino (un entrenador que personalmente me encanta, y dudo que vayan a encontrar a alguien mejor) y que cada nuevo fichaje vaya a estar orientado a agradar a Su Majestad Kylian.
> 
> Ya veremos cómo acaba ese vestuario, ahora Messi y Neymar deben asumir sin fisuras su condición de segundones porque el alfota oficial es Mbappe. Con la cantidad de divas menopaúsicas que hay en ese equipo, y todas sintiéndose todavía la vedette más deseada, eso va a acabar como el rosario de la aurora.



Es que era de esperar que se le subiese a la cabeza, cuando todo el mundo lo lleva endiosando desde hace tiempo, empezando por el mismisimo Florentino. Otro error mas que sumarle a su nefasta gestion de la negociacion.


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Messi tiene el mismo poder ahora en el vestuario del PSG que el que pueda tener Hazard en el vestuario del Madrid. Será boludo ver cómo se gestionan esos egos a lo largo de estos meses. Que yo sepa, Messi no se ha mojado en todo esto. Curioso, siendo además del máximo rival del Madrid.



Messi esta de salida allí, este año se pira, si hasta sus hijos se tapan el escudo del PSG cuando llegan a Barcelona.

NO SE HAN ADAPTADO NUNCA. 

Ni su mujer. 

Messi aguantará este año y adiós. 

Y el pollo neymar a ser el Mono de las gracias de FRAPPE. 

Nadie le quiere. 







Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## petro6 (23 May 2022)

Estamos rabiando por un rapero que sólo supera a Benzemá en velocidad punta.


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Estamos rabiando por un rapero que sólo supera a Benzemá en velocidad punta.



Yo estoy muy CONTENTO. No le quiero.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Estamos rabiando por un rapero que sólo supera a Benzemá en velocidad punta.


----------



## vurvujo (23 May 2022)

Faltan 5 días y ya con nervios


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 May 2022)

Yo por lo que estoy rabiando es por haber renunciado a fichar al mejor delantero centro puro que se ha visto desde hace mucho tiempo, y logicamente me estoy refiriendo a Haaland. Un tanque Tiger como aquellos que se habrian paso entre los arboles en la batalla de las Ardenas.

Ademas, que mejor que fichar un delantero vikingo para el Madrid.


----------



## Mecanosfera (23 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Messi esta de salida allí, este año se pira, si hasta sus hijos se tapan el escudo del PSG cuando llegan a Barcelona.
> 
> NO SE HAN ADAPTADO NUNCA.
> 
> ...



Pues por millones que tengan, tampoco hay nadie en el mercado que pueda suplir a Ney y Leo, es que no hay nadie quien comprar a no ser que te conformes con Dembele o cosas así... De hecho arriba Mbappe hubiese estado mil veces mejor acompañado por Vini, Rodrygo y Karim que por cualquier fichaje que pueda hacer el PSG.
Los jeques están tan trastornados que me espero cualquier cosas, como que compren a Cristiano para tener arriba a CR7-Mbappe-Messi (vender camisetas pero deportivamente no comerse ni los mocos). A ver qué noticias van saliendo porque puede ser un LOL. El PSG ha apretado el botón de reset para contentar a su nenita negra, van a reconfigurar el equipo... pero en el mercado hay menos cosas interesantes de lo que creen. A ver quién es el tonto que se va de la Premier al PSG por mucha pasta que paguen.


----------



## Rage (23 May 2022)

Nos hemos librado de un impresentable (la rata), pero por no saber medir los tiempos hemos perdido al panzer.


----------



## 4motion (23 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo por lo que estoy rabiando es por haber renunciado a fichar al mejor delantero centro puro que se ha visto desde hace mucho tiempo, y logicamente me estoy refiriendo a Haaland. Una tanque Tiger como aquellos que se habria paso entre los arboles en la batalla de las Ardenas.



No se crea.

Los tanques están sobrevalorados.

Un javelin bien apuntado y salta la torreta como un corcho de champán.





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> No se crea.
> 
> Los tanques están sobrevalorados.
> 
> ...



Pues a mi siempre me ha encantado ese perfil de delantero centro tanque, un tipo que mete miedo con solo verlo venir de frente, y que en el area puede jugar como si fuera un pivote de balonmano.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

No le deis más vueltas, van a nacionalizar el equipoz es todo un rollo de inversion catari+intervención del gobierno francés.
Quieren impulsar su liga.

No veís las chorradas que subraya el mamadou?? Que si mi casa, mi país, mi nacion bla bla bla.

Se acaba de convertir en un siervo propagandístico.

El Madrid, Barcelona y compañía deberían de dejar de darse por culo en tres ellos y darse cuenta que la liga puede perder su segundo puesto como liga de referencia, solo falta que sos zumbaos de estos compren dos equipos franceses más.

La gente no quiere ver pedris ni camavingas, les come un huevo quien gane, quieren ver detalles técnicos, quiebren Ronaldinhos, zidanes, Messi y CR7, eso lo ha entendido muy bien el Florencio y por eso tanta cabezonería con mbappe.



Edito:
La liga italiana conseguía todo en los 90, la veía alguien?, Ni su puta madre. Por eso empezaron a comprar estrellas.


----------



## vegahermosa (23 May 2022)

no entendi muy bien porque cojones los chiringuiteros oficialistas pretenden seguir justificando al mbape de los cojones, cuando ha demostrado ser un farsante, un desgraciado esperando hasta el ultimo momento para sacarle hasta la ultima peseta a los moros y para reventar en la medida de lo posible (como es tan corto el chaval igual no se dio cuenta del detalle de los tiempos) al madrid en su semana decisiva.

y lo peor es que el gagá de florentino todavia guardara algun resquicio de esperanza de que algun dia el chico juegue en la casa blanca, no se donde hostias se deja el orgullo este tio, que para unos tiene tanto como con cristina la portuguesa de madeira, el pelos este sevillano agitanao, y otros soplapollas que se subieron a la parra. aunque de manera externa no se digan las cosas claras en cuanto a este elemento y tambien al otro noruego, creo que la puerta debe estar cerrada ya que los dos pretendieron el vil metal, uno mas honestamente que el otro, pero con un ansia desmedida de pasta.

que se deje de hostias, haga la chorrada de inaugurar el estadio si pueden estos chavales darnos un ultimo alegron de la champions que cierre el ciclo maravillosamente ganador de modric, kroos y marcelo, y quiza hasta benzema a los que les quedan ya cuatro telediarios futboleros, que se lleven sus 5 champions al palmares...de verdad es lo unico que me reconfortaria, que queden en la historia a la derecha de don Alfredo Di Stefano y que Florentino se quede en los anales de la historia del Real Madrid como el segundo mejor presidente de esta entidad, retirandose tambien decentemente de aqui al 2025, y si fuera antes, tanto mejor.

Florentino siempre se ha dado esas infulas de ser superior y Bernabeu aunque tenia mas chuleria segun me contaban mis hermanos mayores ya que yo apenas tengo muchos recuerdos de el, tambien tenia mas cojones y ni en el ultimo dia de su mandato se le subia a las barbas cualquier niñato o soplagaitas en ciernes. a un individuo asi le hubiera hecho tal cruz en el papel que no vuelve al bernabeu ni en la alineacion titular de los moros.

Las formas tan maravillosas que le gusta vendernos cuando la realidad es que en su fuero enterno tiene que ser un dictador de puta madre ya que ese pelo de gente les conozco de puta madre y les he visto modositos y sonrientes de cara al publico y ponerte a parir o pedir tu cabeza en petit comite, que se las quede para cuando vaya a jugar al mus con la cuadrilla del inserso y que traiga el destino nuevos vientos y nuevos destinos.

Aunque con las limitaciones que hay, como no venga el bueno de jose mari aznar o de carlos sainz (dios quiera que no que llevan un gafe de puta madre en su estirpe) me parece a mi que o es un boluda con la pasta por castigo pero todavia menos luces que el predecesor, o a ver quien cojones tiene la pasta y los años de socio suficientes para hacer el revelo.

Me cago en mi estampa y en la de florencio, que ha creado su puto politburo madridista para que no pueda acceder frescura sanguinea a la casa blanca, aunque viendo a veces a riquelmes calderonianos de turno uno se cuestiona si tirarse al tren o a la hija del maquinista


----------



## feps (23 May 2022)

Como siga leyendo este hilo, acabaré creyendo que el mercenario jugará la final.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Como siga leyendo este hilo, acabaré creyendo que el mercenario jugará la final.




Mamadouworld 

Mamadoulandia 


Mamadouever 

Mamadouland


----------



## xilebo (23 May 2022)

*Los guiños son constantes*


----------



## Paobas (23 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno, defensa tenemos la mejor de Europa el año que viene si Carvajal está en forma.
> 
> 
> El centro del campo es el mejor del mundo, pero lamentablemente es el más viejo.
> ...



Pues si da para transición, que se fiche para acabar con dicha transición. La excusa de ahorrar para el traidor ya no vale. Ya se acabó esa historia de forma dramática. Pues a otra cosa. El Madrid iba a por Mbappe y Haaland, lo cual significa que pasta en caja hay. Así que menos historias de transiciones ni leches en vinagre. Deben haber 4 fichajes de nivel (Rudiger y 3 más).


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Que lo convoque Luis Enrique es la prueba clara de que se va del Madrid . esa es la buena noticia para el madridismo.
> 
> Por cierto en los comentarios de hoy en la galerna un tal Yebrita cuenta que el catari se reunio en españa con los caciques y oligarcas locales para, basicamente darles ordenes si querian que invirtiese en España. Da a entender que entre esas ordenes estaban que ese contrato con Embapies y su clausula sirva para encwnder la chimenea o para limpiarse el culo o algo similar.
> 
> ...



Tal cual

Siempre fue mucho más que fútbol.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

Me he depilado los huevos y la bolsa escrotal, ya hace demasiado calor.


----------



## xilebo (23 May 2022)

*Mbappé altera el caso Asensio*

La no llegada del francés dibuja otro paisaje cuando van a empezar las negociaciones de su renovación. El mallorquín acaba contrato en 2023.


----------



## feps (23 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Mbappé altera el caso Asensio*
> 
> La no llegada del francés dibuja otro paisaje cuando van a empezar las negociaciones de su renovación. El mallorquín acaba contrato en 2023.



Rodrygo al 50% le da mil vueltas. Asensio no es jugador para el Real Madrid. Lleva cinco años demostrándolo perseverantemente. Si Floren renueva a Asensio, no me quedará duda de que empieza a chochear, y mucho.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (23 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1068013
> 
> 
> Estos estan todos en Madrid



No sé qué problema veis en un tío que en vez de salir en la foto con los amigos de juerga y puterío, como Neymar, sale en la foto con toda su familia.

Y no han vuelto a salir.

Póngame más de estos, por favor, y menos fantasmas.


----------



## Paobas (23 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Rodrygo al 50% le da mil vueltas. Asensio no es jugador para el Real Madrid. Lleva cinco años demostrándolo perseverantemente. Si Floren renueva a Asensio, no me quedará duda de que empieza a chochear, y mucho.



Se oye que lo quiere el Milan por 40 o 50 kilos. Por Dios, eso es agua caída del cielo en mitad del Okavango en la estación seca. Incluso por menos hay que vender semejante mediocre cuya única virtud es un disparo seco y potente.


----------



## filets (23 May 2022)

Bournemouth vs Real Madrid
El dueño del Bournemouth monta un partido amistoso contra el Real Madrid
Dice que es un premio para la aficion
Les clava 60libras por entrada
Pierden 6-0


----------



## petro6 (23 May 2022)

Tenemos que poner el foco en la cita con la historia que tenemos este fín de semana,y pensar que si ganamos vamos a conseguir el título más importante de la historia del club por cómo se logró y contra quienes. Es la mejor forma de vengarse de todos los follacamellos y estrellitas raperas de última generación. Podemos entrar en el Olimpo de las hombradas contra los mayores hijos de perra que han pululado en la historia del fútbol. Aspiramos a poner de rodillas y dar por el ojete a todo un sistema de poder, y romper varias leyes físicas y matemáticas por el camino.

Ahora más que nunca es un orgullo ser del REAL MADRID.


----------



## Scardanelli (23 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> joder que barriguita se gasta



Está fuertote...


----------



## filets (23 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> joder que barriguita se gasta



barriguita de casado
es un betazo carapadre empujacarritos


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (23 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Tenemos que poner el foco en la cita con la historia que tenemos este fín de semana,y pensar que si ganamos vamos a conseguir el título más importante de la historia del club por cómo se logró y contra quienes. Es la mejor forma de vengarse de todos los follacamellos y estrellitas raperas de última generación. Podemos entrar en el Olimpo de las hombradas contra los mayores hijos de perra que han pululado en la historia del fútbol. Aspiramos a poner de rodillas y dar por el ojete a todo un sistema de poder, y romper varias leyes físicas y matemáticas por el camino.
> 
> Ahora más que nunca es un orgullo ser del REAL MADRID.



Vamos a ver, *PIPEROS*!

Este fin de semana a campeonar, me cago en la puta de Oros. En casa del "francés" hay que ganar.
Delante de toda la gabachada, *en la capital de África* en Europa.

La pena es que no se jugara la final el dos de mayo.


----------



## filets (23 May 2022)

Derrotar al dentudo progre (Klopp)
Al Jetafi aplaudiendo mientras Ceferin entrega la copa a
KARIM BENZEMA que ha llamado rata traidora a la rata traidora
que estara en el palco invitado


Menudo EMPALME LLEVO


----------



## petro6 (23 May 2022)

Si ganamos se lo voy a dedicar a Vangelis cómo tributo, poniendo el Conquest of Paradise a todo volumen para joder a los vecinos del Paleti que me tienen hasta los cojones.,....y el We are the Champions.


----------



## filets (23 May 2022)

EL NUEVO BERNABEU se deberia inaugurar con el equipo
Los 24 jugadores saltando al campo uno por uno gritando sus nombres 
y despues todos cantando HALA MADRID y NADA MAS

La ESTRELLA DEL MADRID ES EL EQUIPO ENTERO


----------



## juantxxxo (23 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Si ganamos se lo voy a dedicar a Vangelis cómo tributo, poniendo el Conquest of Paradise a todo volumen para joder a los vecinos del Paleti que me tienen hasta los cojones.,....y el We are the Champions.



Esa es la actitud!!!


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 May 2022)

Se sabe algo de fabinho y Thiago? Han entrenado hoy?


----------



## filets (23 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Se sabe algo de fabinho y Thiago? Han entrenado hoy?



*Después de los exámenes médicos de esta mañana, en el club inglés son optimistas con su presencia en la final
Luis Enrique habló con el jugador esta mañana y lo vio con buenas sensaciones*


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> *Después de los exámenes médicos de esta mañana, en el club inglés son optimistas con su presencia en la final
> Luis Enrique habló con el jugador esta mañana y lo vio con buenas sensaciones*




Mierda


----------



## Roedr (23 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Mierda



pues sí...


----------



## filets (23 May 2022)

Pues a ver ese Tuchameni


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Pues si da para transición, que se fiche para acabar con dicha transición. La excusa de ahorrar para el traidor ya no vale. Ya se acabó esa historia de forma dramática. Pues a otra cosa. El Madrid iba a por Mbappe y Haaland, lo cual significa que pasta en caja hay. Así que menos historias de transiciones ni leches en vinagre. Deben haber 4 fichajes de nivel (Rudiger y 3 más).




3 fichajes más??     si por cualquier mierda se pagan 100 y mucha calidad no hay hoy en día.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> EL NUEVO BERNABEU se deberia inaugurar con el equipo
> Los 24 jugadores saltando al campo uno por uno gritando sus nombres
> y despues todos cantando HALA MADRID y NADA MAS
> 
> La ESTRELLA DEL MADRID ES EL EQUIPO ENTERO



Joe que bonito filetes, pero el negocio no funciona así.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

"Soy Batman guarras"


----------



## _Suso_ (23 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Está fuertote...



Está en fase de volumen


----------



## feps (23 May 2022)

Ya comenté que el Liverpool va a salir con todo, con su equipo de gala.


----------



## Roedr (23 May 2022)

Sí, lo de Alaba da mucho miedo.


----------



## Scardanelli (23 May 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Está en fase de volumen



A tope de batidos.


----------



## Roedr (23 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> A tope de batidos.



Quizás esté entrenando para el próximo anuncio de McDonalds.


----------



## Andr3ws (23 May 2022)

Yo creo que esto no ha sido cagada de Flopper ni del Madrid. Se ha intentado, se hizo lo que se pudo, se esperó y nos han dado calabazas, pero no por nosotros, si no porque al otro le han cubierto de billetes. 
Si el año pasado el jeque dice si a los 200M, Mbappé ya llevaría una temporada de blanco. 
Por otro lado, el momento en el que el Madrid este jodido y el petro-futbol se imponga, será en el momento que cualquier jugador del Madrid corra riesgo de irse al petro-equipo pagando cláusulas y demás 
Hasta ahora al PSG llegan descartes del Madrid, no jugadores intransferibles. Cuando llegue ese momento la cosa estará bien jodida.


----------



## hijodepantera (23 May 2022)

Yo además de madridista soy un hombre práctico y las cosas ahora huelen mal para España con el peor Gobierno en el peor momento y con la población más estupida de Europa. 
Toca recogerse y esperar mejores tiempos pero hay que aprovechar para ponernos a la de ya en 40 ligas y distanciarse para siempre de farsa y patético y si alguna vez el dinero vuelve a España volver a reinar en Europa. 
Cantera,buenos ojeadores y de tanto en cuánto un crack que ronde por el top 10, eso sumado al escudo nos permitirá mandar en España y dar zarpazos en Europa. 
No volverse loco que a la larga el Madrid siempre vence.


----------



## hijodepantera (23 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Yo creo que esto no ha sido cagada de Flopper ni del Madrid. Se ha intentado, se hizo lo que se pudo, se esperó y nos han dado calabazas, pero no por nosotros, si no porque al otro le han cubierto de billetes.
> Si el año pasado el jeque dice si a los 200M, Mbappé ya llevaría una temporada de blanco.
> Por otro lado, el momento en el que el Madrid este jodido y el petro-futbol se imponga, será en el momento que cualquier jugador del Madrid corra riesgo de irse al petro-equipo pagando cláusulas y demás
> Hasta ahora en el PSG llegan descartes del Madrid, no jugadores intransferibles. Cuando llegue ese momento la cosa estará bien jodida.



Hay que atar ya a muerte a Rodrygo ,Vini, Camabinga y a Militao y clausulas sobre los 200.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (23 May 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Yo además de madridista soy un hombre práctico y las cosas ahora huelen mal para España con el peor Gobierno en el peor momento y con la población más estupida de Europa.
> Toca recogerse y esperar mejores tiempos pero hay que aprovechar para ponernos a la de ya en 40 ligas y distanciarse para siempre de farsa y patético y si alguna vez el dinero vuelve a España volver a reinar en Europa.
> Cantera,buenos ojeadores y de tanto en cuánto un crack que ronde por el top 10, eso sumado al escudo nos permitirá mandar en España y dar zarpazos en Europa.
> No volverse loco que a la larga el Madrid siempre vence.



Hete aqui la opinion de alguien con elevado grado de sensatez y madurez. Asi lo veo yo, momento de hacerse indiscutiblemente el lider en tu pais siempre sin hacer locuras que te arruinen.


----------



## Baconfino (23 May 2022)




----------



## GUAPORIVERA (23 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Un equipo español ganando Europa League es circunstancial. Muchos quedando mejor que todos los franceses es estadística.



Entonces ahora los mejores son los Escoceses y el frankfur no? que no el dinero trae los titulos y las cifras estan los 3 jugadores mejor pagados del mundo juegan en la ligue 1 y aqui los cracks son vini, bencema y obameyan. Ademas lo que dices es una tonteria es el sevilla que hizo un hito historico y ya esta.


----------



## GUAPORIVERA (23 May 2022)

seven up dijo:


> ¿170 millones el Atlético?, creo que confunde el límite salarial con el presupuesto del club.
> 
> En la temporada 2019-20 2020-21
> Barcelona, 1047 millones de €. 733 millones de €.
> ...




Esas cifras son absurdas y falsas. 1000 millones el barcelona ya quisieran, eso es el valor estimado del los clubes. El valor que tiene el club en el mercado.
El Madrid es el club español mas poderoso con 695 millones de Euros esta temporada, el atletico 170, la liga española no puede competir contra la premier ni contra equipos estado como el PSG que acaba de humillar al Madrid y ya humillo al Barcelona.


----------



## 11kjuan (23 May 2022)

Siuuuuuuuuhhh


----------



## GUAPORIVERA (23 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Los resultados son los que determinan cuan competitivo es un equipo. El presupuesto es un medio para lograr un fin (titulos), no es el fin en si mismo.



Entonces por que el Real Madrid gana mas titulos que el Cadiz, el dinero tiene algo que ver o no, pues la liga Española es un calco de la Italiana la decada pasada, el Milan y el Inter ganaron sus ultimas champions con equipos envejecidos y los grandes cracks se fueron de Italia que domino en los 90 con mano de hierro, lo mismo va a pasar aqui, que cracks tenemos, los grandes jugadores juegan en otras ligas, aqui quedan viejas glorias y descartes de otros equipos y eso que los dos grandes mantienen algo esquilmando todos los derechos de tv al resto de equipos pero ni haciendo eso salen las cuentas.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (23 May 2022)

Tío que los equipos franceses han ganado 1 Champions (después reconocieron que iban puestísimos) y 0 UEFAs. No te hagas más daño defendiendo lo indefendible.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Lo que si que no entiendo es como un chaval de 23 años no se atreve a aventurarse a vivir nuevas experencias, en un nuevo país, viviendo de puta madre ahí dónde vas
> 
> Tal vez lo veo desde mi percepción de bravo hispano alfa explorador no-gabacho no-paleto aldeano.
> 
> Los franchutes de mierda son raros, raritos de cojones



No es raro, se va a levantar 600 millones en tres años, ni Jordan.

Le han dicho además poco más o menos que es el jedi elegido de la profecía, el que traerá el equilibrio a la fuerza, ya sabemos cómo acabó anakin.
El tío le han dicho que pone y quita moñecos en el equipo, que va a ser el francés más importante y bla bla bla.
Solo había que verle el discurso de hoy.

Si a un subnormal sin la ESO le llama hasta el presidente y a sus padres les llaman ministros...
Pues se flipan.



*MAMADOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Yo creo que esto no ha sido cagada de Flopper ni del Madrid. Se ha intentado, se hizo lo que se pudo, se esperó y nos han dado calabazas, pero no por nosotros, si no porque al otro le han cubierto de billetes.
> Si el año pasado el jeque dice si a los 200M, Mbappé ya llevaría una temporada de blanco.
> Por otro lado, el momento en el que el Madrid este jodido y el petro-futbol se imponga, será en el momento que cualquier jugador del Madrid corra riesgo de irse al petro-equipo pagando cláusulas y demás
> Hasta ahora al PSG llegan descartes del Madrid, no jugadores intransferibles. Cuando llegue ese momento la cosa estará bien jodida.



No te equivoques, esto viene de lejos, el año pasado ya estaba usando al Madrid, si el tío quiere salir sale, se pone en rebeldía como se ha echo toda la puta vida y Mohamed lo tiene que vender.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (23 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No es raro, se va a levantar 600 millones en tres años, ni Jordan.
> 
> Le han dicho además poco más o menos que es el jedi elegido de la profecía, el que traerá el equilibrio a la fuerza, ya sabemos cómo acabó anakin.
> El tío le han dicho que pone y quita moñecos en el equipo, que va a ser el francés más importante y bla bla bla.
> ...



600 kilos.....normal , eso da para mucho pollo frito y sandia...

Sheeeit!


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (23 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No te equivoques, esto viene de lejos, el año pasado ya estaba usando al Madrid, si el tío quiere salir sale, se pone en rebeldía como se ha echo toda la puta vida y Mohamed lo tiene que vender.



O lo puede convencer de otras maneras...


----------



## JimTonic (23 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No es raro, se va a levantar 600 millones en tres años, ni Jordan.
> 
> Le han dicho además poco más o menos que es el jedi elegido de la profecía, el que traerá el equilibrio a la fuerza, ya sabemos cómo acabó anakin.
> El tío le han dicho que pone y quita moñecos en el equipo, que va a ser el francés más importante y bla bla bla.
> ...




Se va a levantar 900 millones en tres anos

300 de prima
200 brutos anuales *3


----------



## Lord Vader (23 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> el momento en el que el Madrid este jodido y el petro-futbol se imponga, será en el momento que cualquier jugador del Madrid corra riesgo de irse al petro-equipo pagando cláusulas y demás



Están metiendo claúsulas de 700 kilos. Que se dice pronto...


----------



## feps (23 May 2022)

Última hora:

Franco ha muerto. Y el mercenario para los auténticos madridistas, también.


----------



## cebollo (23 May 2022)

El objetivo de siempre de los futbolistas ha sido firmar un gran contrato muy largo que les asegurase un buen dinero durante mucho tiempo. Eso ha cambiado, ahora las estrellas ganan tanto dinero que en dos años buenos le resuelven la vida a los nietos.

Mbappe y Haaland han firmado contratos cortos. Si no les gusta la ciudad, el entrenador o los compañeros quieren poder cambiar. Los traspasos altos siendo los clubs caprichos de multimillonarios ya no tienen mucho sentido. Por orgullo son capaces de rechazar cualquier oferta. 

Sí ya no se pagan traspasos, los fichajes se hacen con jugadores libres (Alaba, Rudiger). A la larga los jeques lo cambian todo, no es solo que inflen los sueldos es que los plazos, la manera de negociar, de planificar, todo es distinto.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (24 May 2022)

GUAPORIVERA dijo:


> Entonces ahora los mejores son los Escoceses y el frankfur no? que no el dinero trae los titulos y las cifras estan los 3 jugadores mejor pagados del mundo juegan en la ligue 1 y aqui los cracks son vini, bencema y obameyan. Ademas lo que dices es una tonteria es el sevilla que hizo un hito historico y ya esta.



Claro, chaval, lo que tú digas.

No me voy a enfadar contigo porque entiendo que tu generación no ha recibido educación en matemáticas y lógica.

Anda, bonico, sin acritud, al ignore.


----------



## DRIDMA (24 May 2022)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (24 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Sí ya no se pagan traspasos, los fichajes se hacen con jugadores libres (Alaba, Rudiger). A la larga los jeques lo cambian todo, no es solo que inflen los sueldos es que los plazos, la manera de negociar, de planificar, todo es distinto.



Y espera a que la nueva costumbre de contratos cortos y no pagar traspasos se extienda. Hoy en día los clubes pequeños esperaban a que los grandes les dejaran 40 millones por aquí o 30 por allá al comprarles algún jugador. Ese dinero en los pequeños no sólo iba a pagar traspasos de jugadores nuevos, sino que era un soporte de los gastos corrientes. Todo eso lo van a perder y el fútbol modesto va a caer en manos del petróleo, que comprarán "viveros" por docenas en todo el mundo. El City ya lo hace.


----------



## GUAPORIVERA (24 May 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Están metiendo claúsulas de 700 kilos. Que se dice pronto...



Mas que todo el presupuesto del madrid jajajajajajajaj pero donde ibais contra el PSG muertos de hambre jajajajajajajajajajaj


----------



## GUAPORIVERA (24 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Claro, chaval, lo que tú digas.
> 
> No me voy a enfadar contigo porque entiendo que tu generación no ha recibido educación en matemáticas y lógica.
> 
> Anda, bonico, sin acritud, al ignore.



Comeme los huevos imbecil, matematicas donde juegan los jugadores mejor pagados, en el PSG y en la liga inglesa, la pelotita al final entrara y los milagros a lurdes.


----------



## Desalmado Depresivo (24 May 2022)

GUAPORIVERA dijo:


> Mas que todo el presupuesto del madrid jajajajajajajaj pero donde ibais contra el PSG muertos de hambre jajajajajajajajajajaj


----------



## _Suso_ (24 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Claro, chaval, lo que tú digas.
> 
> No me voy a enfadar contigo porque entiendo que tu generación no ha recibido educación en matemáticas y lógica.
> 
> Anda, bonico, sin acritud, al ignore.


----------



## Th89 (24 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Y espera a que la nueva costumbre de contratos cortos y no pagar traspasos se extienda. Hoy en día los clubes pequeños esperaban a que los grandes les dejaran 40 millones por aquí o 30 por allá al comprarles algún jugador. Ese dinero en los pequeños no sólo iba a pagar traspasos de jugadores nuevos, sino que era un soporte de los gastos corrientes. Todo eso lo van a perder y el fútbol modesto va a caer en manos del petróleo, que comprarán "viveros" por docenas en todo el mundo. El City ya lo hace.



Voy a ser completamente sincero: espero verlo. Es lo que merecen.

Cuando todos esos gilipollas del fútbol europeo abrazaron a la UEFA con aquella campaña de "el fútbol es de los aficionados" contra la Superliga, capitaneada por follacabras que inyectan dinero negro, compran Mundiales y eventos a base de sobornos, construyen campos con esclavos... escoria del desierto que solo aporta su nauseabunda prepotencia, solo porque vivían en un terrucho de mierda que tenía petróleo o gas.

Que les den, ojalá una buena limpia, y el día que solo los equipos de jeques y príncipes follacabras ganen algo, estaré yo ahí para reírme de alemanes y demás subnormales que les apoyaron.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)

Estáis perdiendo de vista lo realmente importante...


¿De donde vienen los mamadous? 

¿Cuál fue el primer mamadou? 



¿A dónde van los mamadous?.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)

Final del mundial:

Francia-catar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estáis perdiendo de vista lo realmente importante...
> 
> 
> ¿De donde vienen los mamadous?
> ...



¿Quien eres?

¿Quien te envía?


----------



## Rotto2 (24 May 2022)

Dos negritos más. Cause this is Africa. Waka waka he he.

Fichados Chuameni y Nkunku.


----------



## Raul83 (24 May 2022)

JOOOODERRRRR!!! Florentino, mayordonomo de Soros. A Haaland no lo fichó por muy blanco


----------



## Raul83 (24 May 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> Se va a levantar 900 millones en tres anos
> 
> 300 de prima
> 200 brutos anuales *3



Creo que son 100 brutos anuales, que serán 50 netos


----------



## Desalmado Depresivo (24 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Dos negritos más. Cause this is Africa. Waka waka he he.
> 
> Fichados Chuameni y Nkunku.



de verdad, no sé qué clase de retraso mental tenéis para ver esos canales de clickbait Paco de mierda.

Imagino que con ese avatar de forocochero irán acorde a tu capacidad intelectual.


----------



## Pereirano (24 May 2022)

Tremendo documento:


----------



## fogbugz (24 May 2022)

En el mercado hay jugadores interesantes, aunque quizas no queden delanteros super top libres o dispuestos a fichar.

Hay que tomarselo con calma. Personalmente, Mbappe me parece el nuevo Messi con ese afan de controlar todo el club pero su rendimiento todavia tiene que demostrarlo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 May 2022)

Si salen con el coladero que salió contra el City, mucha majia van a necesitar para que no les caigan 3 goles o 4 y mucha hépica desa, intervenciones VAR, penalti de rigor y esas cositas...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (24 May 2022)

GUAPORIVERA dijo:


> los milagros a lurdes.



 

Mira que me cuesta lo de "es que en mi generación..." pero vaya tela el analfabetismo que os traéis las nuevas.

La pena es que el talibán te ha puesto en el ignore y se ha perdido semejante joya.


----------



## 4motion (24 May 2022)

Xota haciendo él ridículo en el Chiringuito.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 May 2022)

J es casi igual de tonto que Soria o bobo carrasco


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (24 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No le deis más vueltas, van a nacionalizar el equipoz es todo un rollo de inversion catari+intervención del gobierno francés.
> Quieren impulsar su liga.
> 
> No veís las chorradas que subraya el mamadou?? Que si mi casa, mi país, mi nacion bla bla bla.
> ...



Exactamente, yo soy del Madrid por los regates de Isco, no porque haya ganado trece copas de Europa.

Hay que joderse!

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rotto2 (24 May 2022)

Desalmado Depresivo dijo:


> de verdad, no sé qué clase de retraso mental tenéis para ver esos canales de clickbait Paco de mierda.
> 
> Imagino que con ese avatar de forocochero irán acorde a tu capacidad intelectual.



Calla un poco gilipollas tonto del culo que no te enteras de nada escoria


----------



## feps (24 May 2022)

HILO REAL MADRID 2021-22: De DiStefano a Cristiano Ronaldo, pasando por Hugo Sanchez y la Quinta del Buitre,por Gento,Raúl y Zidane, y los que NO vendrán


----------



## 4motion (24 May 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Exactamente, yo soy del Madrid por los regates de Isco, no porque haya ganado trece copas de Europa.
> 
> Hay que joderse!
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



Paticorto isco vegano?

AMOS no me jodas.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿Pero alguno creeis que fue casualidad que el moro apareciera en España con 4000 millones de euros dos dias antes de que Mbappe renovara?
> Estoy convencido que Mbappe HABIA FIRMADO por el Madrid y Qatar dijo os doy 4000millones y ese contrato lo rompes
> Macron convencio a Mbappe y Pedro Sanchez a Florentino
> FLO se llevara parte de esos 4000millones, pero me temo que el club no rasque nada
> ...



En su caja fuerte tiene tu imaginación. HA jugado a ganar pasta y poder, lo ha conseguido, que si, que la presión y tal, políticos, etc, pero las penas con pan son menos penas. Floren la ha cagado en esta ocasión, todo el mundo se equivoca.


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 May 2022)

GUAPORIVERA dijo:


> Comeme los huevos imbecil, matematicas donde juegan los jugadores mejor pagados, en el PSG y en la liga inglesa, la pelotita al final entrara y los milagros a lurdes.



Multicuenta aparece, joder, Calopez, 1000 para el ignore son pocos.


----------



## Chichimango (24 May 2022)

Si algo tiene el Madrid es que siempre ha estado ahí, compitiendo de tú a tú contra el gallito de turno. Se compitió con el Stade Reims, con el Inter, con el Benfica, con el Milán, con el Bayern, con la Juve, con el Liverpool... y en España lo mismo. En cada época gloriosa de cada club español, el Madrid era su principal oponente: Barça, Athletic de Bilbao, Valencia, Atleti...

Nadie ha frustrado más sueños que el Madrid. Nadie ha cumplido más sueños que el Real Madrid.

Y ahí seguimos y seguiremos, contra el PSG, contra el City, contra el Newcastle cuando llegue y contra los putos Vengadores si montan sección de fútbol. 

He dicho.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 May 2022)

a mi me gustaba mucho adeyami pero ya lo ha fichado el dortmund. Era un jugador que podía jugar en las 3 posiciones de arriba.


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Se oye que lo quiere el Milan por 40 o 50 kilos. Por Dios, eso es agua caída del cielo en mitad del Okavango en la estación seca. Incluso por menos hay que vender semejante mediocre cuya única virtud es un disparo seco y potente.



En serio el MIlán va a pagar 40 kg por Asensio, antes me creo que nos invanden los extraterrestres mañana. ESo que si sería una gran venta.


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Messi tiene el mismo poder ahora en el vestuario del PSG que el que pueda tener Hazard en el vestuario del Madrid. Será boludo ver cómo se gestionan esos egos a lo largo de estos meses. Que yo sepa, Messi no se ha mojado en todo esto. Curioso, siendo además del máximo rival del Madrid.



Messi parece ser que va a jugar en USA, eso son los rumores, y con el poder ahora de negrape, al 99% apuesto que se larga.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (24 May 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Muchos no estarán de acuerdo conmigo pero creo que lo de Mbappé ha sido una jugada genial del Tito Floren.
> 
> Parto de la base, de que Mbappé era imprescindible para el Real Madrid pero en la temporada pasada, cuando el Tito le ofreció al PSG los 200 kgs. En esos momentos toda nuestra delantera parecía un collage de lesionados crónicos, promesas frustradas y veteranos a punto de retirarse. Pero después de la temporada que ha realizado la plantilla con el lucimiento de Vini, Benzema y Rodrygo, pues que quieren que les diga, no lo veo imprescindible. Y menos con la ficha y prima que iba a cobrar la supuesta incorporación. Veo más necesario completar la renovación de la media.
> 
> ...



Si esto ha sido así habrá sido una jugada maestra siempre que Floren lo utilice para forzar a Bayern, Juve con la Superliga o denunciar al PSG ente un tribunal.
El aspecto que no has valorado , siendo tu análisis muy acertado, es el daño que ha recibido la institución a nivel popular, tanto en credibilidad como en capacidad de respuesta real frente a los clubes estado. Además, de aparecer como falsarias frente a los medios.

Es decir, el Pepito Fernández medio madridista o simpatizante se ha quedado solo con la idea que reza que Mbappe le ha tomado el.pelo a un señor mayor demasiado antiguo es sus formas de hacer negocios. Así como, le ha dicho al resto de Pepitos de otros equipos que el Real Madrid ya no es tan, tan, gran club.

En cualquier caso, a nivel deportivo y económico , si se ficha bien, y a medio plazo es una gran noticia que este tipo no haya recalado en nuestro equipo se mire por donde se mire.

¡Hala Madrid!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)

Los mamadous...
Como han llegado a dominar la escena mundial futbolística?
Sencillo. Yo os desvelo como.
Para saberlos solo tenéis que estar atentos a mi series por partes:
¿Como los mamadou dominaron el futbol?.

Un serie producida por burbuja en exclusiva para @Obiwanchernobil productions con entrevistas detrás de las cámaras a @Edge2 @ravenare @Pajarotto @artemis @Pericoburbujista @Manero y documentos y testimonios filtrados por @Epsilon69 @Tubiegah y @Fornicious Jr 

Primer episodio:
El alzamiento del mamadou, estreno exclusivo el sábado 28.


----------



## Rotto2 (24 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Cómo me gustaría escuchar alguna grabación filtrada de Florentino reaccionando a la puñalada del zambo...jajaja



No hay ninguna puñalada puto retrasado mental. Ha sido el Madrid el que os ha ridiculizado una vez más a la escoria pipera. Si en enero no firmó el resto ha sido suplicar a la chica que sea tu novia cuando te ha dejado.

El Madrid ya no puede competir económicamente con los moros desde hace mucho tiempo y cuando el gitanazo cutre de Florentino presenta la superliga en el Chiringuito para volver a ser el rey más rico se lo follan por el culo y la boca y le hacen un bukkake en 24 horas al pringado que no sabe con quién está jugando el tontopollas mafioso del tres al cuarto enfrentado a Spectra.

Lo han destrozado y ahora echarán al Madrid de Europa por ser un chulo y un imbécil y un incompetente palurdo desafiando a la gran mafia del gran capital mundial.


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 May 2022)

Mucho especular, pero el Madrid no ha dicho nada oficialmente al respecto. Está claro que económicamente no se puede competir, ya ofreció demasiado dinero por el jugador, eso crea luego problemas de vestuario, el gran problema es vender que estaba fichado cuando no lo era, lo "mejor" de todo es de nuevo ver a los periolistos echarle la culpa a otros cuando ellos no han hecho su trabajo, luego se quejan de que youtube les coma terreno, es lo normal viendo sus actos.


----------



## Rotto2 (24 May 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Si esto ha sido así habrá sido una jugada maestra siempre que Floren lo utilice para forzar a Bayern, Juve con la Superliga o denunciar al PSG ente un tribunal.
> El aspecto que no has valorado , siendo tu análisis muy acertado, es el daño que ha recibido la institución a nivel popular, tanto en credibilidad como en capacidad de respuesta real frente a los clubes estado. Además, de aparecer como falsarias frente a los medios.
> 
> Es decir, el Pepito Fernández medio madridista o simpatizante se ha quedado solo con la idea que reza que Mbappe le ha tomado el.pelo a un señor mayor demasiado antiguo es sus formas de hacer negocios. Así como, le ha dicho al resto de Pepitos de otros equipos que el Real Madrid ya no es tan, tan, gran club.
> ...



Qué COJONES demasiado antiguo el señor mayor si el Madrid es una máquina de triturar gente sin piedad y hace las operaciones más espectaculares del mundo desde hace 20 años sois putos retrasados con lo del señor mayor Florentino y Ancelloti puta escoria pipera sin estudios.

Se ha enfrentado a un enemigo muy superior que lo ha triturado y punto pero no es ninguna hermanita de la caridad que sea noble en los negocios y haya confiado en Mbappé y éste le haya traicionado. Mira lo que esperó a Sergio Ramos, que estaba deseando echarlo. 

El Madrid no queda mal más que ante los piperos de mierda que sois gilipollas del culo. Sigue siendo el único club que puede competir con los moros y el mundo lo reconoce como el más grande a nivel deportivo e institucional de todos más que nunca.


----------



## xilebo (24 May 2022)

A ver si se empieza ya a hablar de la final de champions del sabado, joe con el negro


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> A ver si se empieza ya a hablar de la final de champions del sabado, joe con el negro



Lo tiene fácil, no siga la prensa, es asi, ¿han pedido disculpas por su falsa información?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> A ver si se empieza ya a hablar de la final de champions del sabado, joe con el negro



Madre mía cómo se la han liado y usado al Madrid para publicitar su proyecto de mierda, y el Madrid a caído en ello.

El tipo se forra pero tira su carrera a la mierda.

Sientan parisino es que haga un contrato de cinco años y no de tres.

Marca siguiéndole el juego es de cola, Y el intento de blanqueamiento de su imagen ya te cagas.


----------



## Th89 (24 May 2022)

Sí, al final el culpable de que haya renovado va a ser Maricron y la alcaldesa charo de París que le han presionado y no su amor a los billetes.


----------



## filets (24 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Marca siguiéndole el juego es de cola, Y el intento de blanqueamiento de su imagen ya te cagas.



Mbappe NUNCA será blanco


----------



## ironpipo (24 May 2022)

Volveré al hilo cuando empecéis a hablar de la final hijos de puta
El sábado después de lavantar la copa, imagino.

Veo que llegará 2025 y seguirán los putos medios con este tío en portada. 
Dejar de darle bola al nigro ya.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Volveré al hilo cuando empecéis a hablar de la final hijos de puta
> El sábado después de lavantar la copa, imagino.
> 
> Veo que llegará 2025 y seguirán los putos medios con este tío en portada.
> Dejar de darle bola al nigro ya.




La 14 copa mamadou!!!!!!!

También es normal que la gente hablé de esto hombre, además se está hablando desde la guasa, hay que tener humor.

La final fuera del Bernabéu la veo complicada, 65%para el Liverpool, pero el Madrid ya sabemos que siempre es inexplicable y más está champions.

Creo que no se ha la de la final, porque en muchos años, de repente hay miedo de que podamos perder una final, y para mí sería la primera vez que veo palmar al Madrid una final.

Solo sentí esa inseguridad ante la Juve, al resto de equipos por mal que estuviera el Madrid o perdiera durante el partido sabía que la ganábamos.


----------



## xilebo (24 May 2022)

*Esto no va a acabar aquí*


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Esto no va a acabar aquí*



No será por ganas de seguir vendiendo la burra, pero los medios de comunicacion deportivos tendran que cambiar de jugador, mas que nada por que la gente ya no va a tragar (y eso que la peña tiene unas tragaderas enormes) con un jugador que como minimo va a estar otros 3 años en el PSG, vas a dar la tabarra otros 3 años? la gente es boba, pero incluso tiene un limite. 

Es dificil para la prensa deportiva buscar jugadores con los que vender humo ya que en el futbol actual hay una falta de calidad abrumadora con respecto a hace 20 años. Pero ya se las arreglaran.


----------



## ironpipo (24 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La 14 copa mamadou!!!!!!!
> 
> También es normal que la gente hablé de esto hombre, además se está hablando desde la guasa, hay que tener humor.
> 
> ...



Vengo siguiendo al Liverpool hará cosa de 1 mes y no lo veo excesivamente superior al Madrid
La cosa es que las finales se deciden por detalles. La clave va a estar en el que tenga más cabeza y la cague menos. 
En Principio Imagino que ellos van a salir a arrasar y nosotros a esperar. No me parecería mal incluso que ellos marcasen primero. Tal como han sido las eliminatorias creo que se nos daría mejor un escenario complicado que tenerlo todo de cara desde el principio.


----------



## seven up (24 May 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Si esto ha sido así habrá sido una jugada maestra siempre que Floren lo utilice para forzar a Bayern, Juve con la Superliga o denunciar al PSG ente un tribunal.
> El aspecto que no has valorado , siendo tu análisis muy acertado, es el daño que ha recibido la institución a nivel popular, tanto en credibilidad como en capacidad de respuesta real frente a los clubes estado. Además, de aparecer como falsarias frente a los medios.
> 
> Es decir, el Pepito Fernández medio madridista o simpatizante se ha quedado solo con la idea que reza que Mbappe le ha tomado el.pelo a un señor mayor demasiado antiguo es sus formas de hacer negocios. Así como, le ha dicho al resto de Pepitos de otros equipos que el Real Madrid ya no es tan, tan, gran club.
> ...



Tebas los ha denunciado, veremos la reacción de la UEFA (ninguna por que están comprados por los cataríes), lo interesante será a su vez la de aristocracia. Está claro que dependiendo de la UEFA, no van a ir a muy lejos, solo pillar un poco más del pastel. La UEFA es un intermediario corrupto que aporta muy poco en relación a lo que cobra, lo de tragar con un mundial absurdo en noviembre y diciembre es de juzgado de guardia. Para mi el futuro es una liga supranacional organizada por los clubes y que ellos gestionen directamente calendario, patrocinadores y derechos audiovisuales, como ha pasado en todas las ligas importantes.

Respecto a la credibilidad tiene usted mucha razón, no he contado con el daño recibido pero tenga usted en cuenta que las criticas serían las mismas si al final lo hubiéramos fichado. Los medios son mayoritariamente anti madridistas, empezarían con la cantinela de que rompemos el mercado, que pasamos de la cantera, etc. Está claro que nunca les vamos a dar por el gusto, si ganamos por que ganamos y si perdemos por que perdemos. Luego están los ronceristas infantiles que piensan que en los sótanos del Bernabéu hay una máquina para imprimir euros, cualquier persona con sentido común sabe la línea hasta donde puede llegar y en el caso de Mbappé la línea se había roto. La mayor parte de los madridistas ya estaban hace tiempo hasta los cojones del fichaje de Mbappé, han sido cuatro años muy pesados con el tema. 

¡Hala Madrid!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Esto no va a acabar aquí*




Ahora es cuando ya sí que sí, la prensa se vuelve muy cansina y hay que dejar de leer periódicos.o ver determinados programas, se está buscando tanto dar el coñazo con que si en 2025 viene que la imagen del Madrid es aún más humillada.

Es un circo.

Lo que nos queda claro es que City y PSG dominan la escena mundial por sueldo y fichajes, y contra ellos no se puede competir, pero a eso sumamos que tampoco económicamente podemos competir contra united, Liverpool.

Somos la cuarta opción ahora mismo para fichajes.


----------



## Suprimo (24 May 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Vengo siguiendo al Liverpool hará cosa de 1 mes y no lo veo excesivamente superior al Madrid
> La cosa es que las finales se deciden por detalles. La clave va a estar en el que tenga más cabeza y la cague menos.
> En Principio Imagino que ellos van a salir a arrasar y nosotros a esperar. No me parecería mal incluso que ellos marcasen primero. Tal como han sido las eliminatorias creo que se nos daría mejor un escenario complicado que tenerlo todo de cara desde el principio.



El otro día al Liverpul se les adelantó el Wolves en sólo 3 tristecs minvtos, unos tipos que no se jugaban absolutamente NADA, y estuvieron con el partido empatado hasta el 84', *una hora de juego enterita*, ni siquiera llegaron a ser campeons virtuales de la Premier con un 0-2 en contra del Shitty; por no hablar de que han llegado a la final contra un Villarreal que les llegó a igular la eliminatoria, como se entone un pelín Curtuá, el Madrit acaba con la portería a cero


----------



## feps (24 May 2022)

Ancelotti padrea como nadie. Recital en la rueda de prensa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Vengo siguiendo al Liverpool hará cosa de 1 mes y no lo veo excesivamente superior al Madrid
> La cosa es que las finales se deciden por detalles. La clave va a estar en el que tenga más cabeza y la cague menos.
> En Principio Imagino que ellos van a salir a arrasar y nosotros a esperar. No me parecería mal incluso que ellos marcasen primero. Tal como han sido las eliminatorias creo que se nos daría mejor un escenario complicado que tenerlo todo de cara desde el principio.




Son muy fuertes,.antes solo eran mejores físicamente ahora lo son técnicamente, el Madrid va salvando situaciones porque aún tiene jugadores de aquella plantilla que arrasó en europa y era tan superior, pero está mayores, si nuestro centro del campo tuviera cinco años menos no tengo dudas que ganamos la final.

La estrategia va a ser la de todas las eliminatorias, preparar al equipo para que resista 75 minutos y después camavinga, Rodrygo y alguno más.
Al italiano le ha salido bien así y lo volverá hacer.

Thiago no es tan determinante como nos hacen querer ver, de echo no es titular indiscutible para klopp, nunca lo ha sido, aunque a mí es un futbolista que me gusta mucho.

El Madrid a protagonizado la copa de Europa más bonita que he visto en mi vida, deja en calzoncillos incluso aquella del united contra el Bayer, las reglas de este deporte y su historia están sufriendo un cambio de paradigma y el Madrid se resiste, todo cambiara, será dominado por equipos estado pero el Madrid quiere morir matando, que si ese cambio se (que nadie dude que ocurrirá) en los libros de historia cuenten que el Madrid resistió hasta el final.

Contra el Chelsea fue un momentazo, pero la victoria ante el PSG y el City ya forman parte de la historia.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 May 2022)

Que ahora dicen que guardiola será el entrenador del psg en 2023 y se llevará a Haaland a París


----------



## Th89 (24 May 2022)

El Liverpool es un equipo de momentos, tiene fases del partido donde por empuje te encierra y te acribilla, y otras donde sufrirá, obviamente.

La clave va a a ser aguantar cuando tengan su momento, y aprovechar el nuestro. Somos especialmente fuertes en los minutos finales, donde pesan las piernas y la cabeza no está tan lúcida.

La 14 será nuestra, hostias. Hay que ganar y punto, aunque nos asedien durante 90 minutos. Lo demás son chorradas filosóficas de los de siempre.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 May 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Vengo siguiendo al Liverpool hará cosa de 1 mes y no lo veo excesivamente superior al Madrid
> La cosa es que las finales se deciden por detalles. La clave va a estar en el que tenga más cabeza *y la cague menos.*
> En Principio Imagino que ellos van a salir a arrasar y nosotros a esperar. No me parecería mal incluso que ellos marcasen primero. Tal como han sido las eliminatorias creo que se nos daría mejor un escenario complicado que tenerlo todo de cara desde el principio.




eso es. las finales las ganan los que cometen menos errores.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (24 May 2022)

Me acabo de acordar de que nos tocó el Benfica en octavos y repitieron el sorteo para cambiarlo por el PSG.

Valientes hijos de puta.


----------



## MTJohnny (24 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Que ahora dicen que guardiola será el entrenador del psg en 2023 y se llevará a Haaland a París



A quien diga eso dile que me pase el teléfono de su camello, que quiero fumar lo mismo que se fuma él.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 May 2022)

estamos a martes y los hijos de puta del marca y el as siguen hablando de la rata. Está claro que quieren desestabilizar al madrí. SON ENEMIGOS


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (24 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> ¿De donde vienen los mamadous?



De acuerdo a Darwin el Mamadou desciende del mono.


----------



## NRW_Observer (24 May 2022)

Hay que dejar de hablar ya de la puta rata moronegra señores.

El sábado hay final de champions, el partido màs grande del mundo. Hay que ganar, por la gloria, y para joder q la uefa y a los clubes estado de los moros.

SOLOS CONTRA TODOS.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (24 May 2022)

GUAPORIVERA dijo:


> Esas cifras son absurdas y falsas. 1000 millones el barcelona ya quisieran, eso es el valor estimado del los clubes. El valor que tiene el club en el mercado.
> El Madrid es el club español mas poderoso con 695 millones de Euros esta temporada, el atletico 170, la liga española no puede competir contra la premier ni contra equipos estado como el PSG que acaba de humillar al Madrid y ya humillo al Barcelona.



Que dices de humillar al Real Madrid tolai.
En todo caso el Real Madrid humilló al PSG con la remontada esa.

Que parecéis marujas tío. Lo importante es GANAR.

Cualquiera os lee y parece que el Madrid perdió en octavos.
Está el equipo a una victoria de hacer la mejor temporada en 30 años por lo menos,
y aquí que si humillación, que si Mbappé. Joder que es un puto macaco de mierda, 

Aquí el único que ha humillado a unos cuantos ha sido el Madrid.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (24 May 2022)

NRW_Observer dijo:


> Hay que dejar de hablar ya de la puta rata moronegra señores.
> 
> El sábado hay final de champions, el partido màs grande del mundo. Hay que ganar, por la gloria, y para joder q la uefa y a los clubes estado de los moros.
> 
> SOLOS CONTRA TODOS.



Madre mía es que es eso. Y la banda aquí hablando de un soplapollas.

PARECÉIS PIVAS. CALLAOS YA.
ESTA SEMANA ES PARA DISFRUTARLA.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> De acuerdo a Darwin el Mamadou desciende del mono.




Todo el mundo sabe que el Darwin ese es un minundis.

El mamadou fue creado en laboratorio, tomaron muestras de caniches, gacelas, lomos plateados y votantes socialistas.

El resultado fue el primer ejemplar de mamadou.

Este primer ejemplar tuvo varios defectos y se tuvo que volver a repetir el experimento pero eso es otra historia...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)

Se puede pescar en el Chelsea, insisto, lukaku nos soluciona la pepeleta y Pogba se ha rebajado el sueldo para jugar en la Juve.
Son dos ejemplares de mamadou excelentes.

Dejaos de nkukus o mierdas raras que no conoce ni su madre.

Necesitamos ejemplares contrastados y no la mierda que vende la prensa.

Es que no me jodas, nkuku, si ya por el nombre parece una troleada.


----------



## fred (24 May 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Me acabo de acordar de que nos tocó el Benfica en octavos y repitieron el sorteo para cambiarlo por el PSG.
> 
> Valientes hijos de puta.



Y que al principio nos querían echar de la competición,y que la final iba a ser en San Petersburgo...vamos que si campeonamos será una heroicidad.


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 May 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Tebas los ha denunciado, veremos la reacción de la UEFA (ninguna por que están comprados por los cataríes), lo interesante será a su vez la de aristocracia. Está claro que dependiendo de la UEFA, no van a ir a muy lejos, solo pillar un poco más del pastel. La UEFA es un intermediario corrupto que aporta muy poco en relación a lo que cobra, lo de tragar con un mundial absurdo en noviembre y diciembre es de juzgado de guardia. Para mi el futuro es una liga supranacional organizada por los clubes y que ellos gestionen directamente calendario, patrocinadores y derechos audiovisuales, como ha pasado en todas las ligas importantes.
> 
> Respecto a la credibilidad tiene usted mucha razón, no he contado con el daño recibido pero tenga usted en cuenta que las criticas serían las mismas si al final lo hubiéramos fichado. Los medios son mayoritariamente anti madridistas, empezarían con la cantinela de que rompemos el mercado, que pasamos de la cantera, etc. Está claro que nunca les vamos a dar por el gusto, si ganamos por que ganamos y si perdemos por que perdemos. Luego están los ronceristas infantiles que piensan que en los sótanos del Bernabéu hay una máquina para imprimir euros, cualquier persona con sentido común sabe la línea hasta donde puede llegar y en el caso de Mbappé la línea se había roto. La mayor parte de los madridistas ya estaban hace tiempo hasta los cojones del fichaje de Mbappé, han sido cuatro años muy pesados con el tema.
> 
> ¡Hala Madrid!



TEbas es subnormal,alucino con los que os creeis sus mierdas. El no puede denunciar una puta mierda, la UEFA no tiene control interno de ninguna liga, el , el mierda de TEbas va a denunciar que permite que un club con 1500 millones de deuda siga fichando con más deuda, o mira para otro lado con las ampliaciones de capital del atlético de Madrid, un corrupto que tima a los inútiles de presidentes de clubs con CVC con el condicionamiento de que el tiene que ser presidente y cobrar un plus. POr Dios, si Tebas es como Ceferino y demás gentuza.


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 May 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Madre mía es que es eso. Y la banda aquí hablando de un soplapollas.
> 
> PARECÉIS PIVAS. CALLAOS YA.
> ESTA SEMANA ES PARA DISFRUTARLA.



ES más, si ganan la 14 será la copa de Europa ganada con más mérito y será recordada por muchos años. Ahora a esperar que Benzema, Vini o alguno tenga un día de esos inspirados y grandiosos, como si es un Militao metiendo gol y ganando 1-0, lo importante es ser 14 veces ganador de la copa de Europa.


----------



## filets (24 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



se parece a la madre de Mbappe


----------



## filets (24 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> TEbas es subnormal,alucino con los que os creeis sus mierdas. El no puede denunciar una puta mierda, la UEFA no tiene control interno de ninguna liga, el , el mierda de TEbas va a denunciar que permite que un club con 1500 millones de deuda siga fichando con más deuda, o mira para otro lado con las ampliaciones de capital del atlético de Madrid, un corrupto que tima a los inútiles de presidentes de clubs con CVC con el condicionamiento de que el tiene que ser presidente y cobrar un plus. POr Dios, si Tebas es como Ceferino y demás gentuza.



Estaria bien que la Bundesliga denunciara al Barsa por fichar a Lewandosky con 1500M de deuda. A ver que diría Tebas


----------



## 4motion (24 May 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Me acabo de acordar de que nos tocó el Benfica en octavos y repitieron el sorteo para cambiarlo por el PSG.
> 
> Valientes hijos de puta.



Y nos cepillamos al puto PSG con FRAPPE en el Campo.

Jajajaja 




Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Estaria bien que la Bundesliga denunciara al Barsa por fichar a Lewandosky con 1500M de deuda. A ver que diría Tebas



El cagalona que prepare más deuda para fichar al polaco, el auténtico polaco, 35 mínimo en bruto de sueldo por año, más 60 como mínimo de trapaso, encima con mas de 100 millones de saldo negativo, le supondría tener que ahorrar por año100 millones para ficharlo.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (24 May 2022)

Ancianotti no tiene estil. 



Cuidado pues.


----------



## feps (24 May 2022)

En el fondo hay que quererlo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> En el fondo hay que quererlo




Si, es nuestro abuelo


----------



## feps (24 May 2022)

Hasta el domingo.


----------



## cebollo (24 May 2022)

Va el Rey, como ganemos la progredumbre va a rabiar como nunca o como siempre, tanto da.


----------



## filets (24 May 2022)

Paris esta imposible. Coincide Roland Garros y la Semana de la Moda
El que ha elegido Paris es SURNORMAL habiendo decenas de ciudades europeas que podrian albergar la final


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Paris esta imposible. Coincide Roland Garros y la Semana de la Moda
> El que ha elegido Paris es SURNORMAL habiendo decenas de ciudades europeas que podrian albergar la final



Subnormal, ¿no sabe quién manda en París?, es un tal petrodolar.


----------



## Woden (24 May 2022)

Un puto pozo negro es París.


----------



## vurvujo (24 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Paris esta imposible. Coincide Roland Garros y la Semana de la Moda
> El que ha elegido Paris es SURNORMAL habiendo decenas de ciudades europeas que podrian albergar la final



Para que vayan Rafa y Alcaraz


----------



## ironpipo (24 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Paris esta imposible. Coincide Roland Garros y la Semana de la Moda
> El que ha elegido Paris es SURNORMAL habiendo decenas de ciudades europeas que podrian albergar la final



Los follacabras daban por hecho que su equipo de mierda iba a estar en la final de su ciudad después de haber gastado la pasta que se gastaron en esta temporada, en sus pajas mentales sonaba espectacular: Messi mbape neymar ramos.. final en paris, psg campeón en casa…
pero se les cruzó el mas grande de Europa y ahora les toca vernos celebrar desde sus palcos


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 May 2022)

Lewandowski y nada mas


----------



## seven up (24 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> TEbas es subnormal,alucino con los que os creeis sus mierdas. El no puede denunciar una puta mierda, la UEFA no tiene control interno de ninguna liga, el , el mierda de TEbas va a denunciar que permite que un club con 1500 millones de deuda siga fichando con más deuda, o mira para otro lado con las ampliaciones de capital del atlético de Madrid, un corrupto que tima a los inútiles de presidentes de clubs con CVC con el condicionamiento de que el tiene que ser presidente y cobrar un plus. POr Dios, si Tebas es como Ceferino y demás gentuza.



De acuerdo de Tebas es subnormal y te añado, Tebas es un chorizo, un sinvergüenza y un antimadridista. 

Respecto a la denuncia, me he limitado a poner lo que sale en los medios. ¿Tendrá la denuncia trascendencia?, no lo sé. Lo que sé es que es significativo que un antimadridista y corrupto como Tebas, salte para defender al Real Madrid.

*LaLiga interpone una denuncia al PSG por incumplir el Fair Play para renovar a Mbappé*
La patronal de los clubes emitió una nota tras conocerse la noticia. La resolución, a medio plazo

_LaLiga va a interponer una denuncia al PSG por incumplir el Fair Play para renovar a Mbappé, según informó la patronal de los clubes en una nota tras conocerse la noticia de la renovación del astro francés por el PSG, una operación que le aleja definitivamente del Real Madrid, club al que LaLiga considera un ejemplo de gestión en una época tan complicada como la vivida tras la pandemia.
El propio Javier Tebas, presidente de LaLiga, publicó un tuit antes de que LaLiga emitiera su comunicado en el que mostró su frontal oposición a la operación: "Lo que va a hacer el PSG renovando a Mbappé con grandes cantidades de dinero (a saber dónde y cómo las paga) después de dar pérdidas por 700M en las últimas temporadas y tener mas 600M de masa salarial, es un INSULTO al fútbol. Al-Khelafi es tan peligroso como la Superliga".
Tebas ya habló este viernes acerca de ese posible giro de los acontecimientos que finalmente se ha producido, y sobre las cifras del contrato de Mbappé: "Estando el PSG en medio, poco me parece lo que estás diciendo. El PSG va a terminar este año con 650 millones de euros de masa salarial, con 300 millones de pérdidas, ¿y todavía le va a hacer una oferta millonaria a Mbappé? Si nos estamos poniendo las pilas en Europa con los clubes estado y hay una reforma importante en UEFA en ese sentido, esto no puede ser. Si el Real Madrid, que es el equipo mejor gestionado durante la pandemia, que no ha perdido dinero durante la pandemia, que tiene unas reservas importantes, que posiblemente y espero sea campeón de Europa... no puede ser que un equipo que ha perdido 300 millones con una masa salarial de 600 millones que no genera ni de casualidad, le pueda quitar a un jugador de ese nivel, no puede ser", señaló.
Comunicado de LaLiga sobre Mbappé
Ante el posible anuncio de Kylian Mbappé de permanecer en el Paris Saint-Germain, LaLiga quiere manifestar que este tipo de acuerdos atentan la sostenibilidad económica del fútbol europeo poniendo en peligro a medio plazo centeneres de miles de puestos de trabajo y la integridad deportiva, no solo de las competiciones europeas, sino también de nuestras ligas domésticas.
Resulta escandaloso que un club como el PSG, que en la temporada pasada perdió más de 220 millones de euros, tras llevar acumuladas perdidas de 700 millones de euros en las ultimas temporadas (incluso declarando ingresos por patrocinios de muy dudosa cuantía) con un coste de plantilla deportiva en torno a 650 millones para esta temporada 21/22, pueda hacer frente a un acuerdo de estas características mientras aquellos clubes que podrían asumir la llegada del jugador sin ver comprometida su masa salarial, se queden sin poder ficharlo.
Por todo lo anterior, LaLiga va a interponer una denuncia contra el PSG ante la UEFA, autoridades administrativa y fiscales de Francia y ante los órganos competentes de la Union Europea, para continuar en defensa del ecosistema económico del fútbol europeo y de la sostenibilidad del mismo.
En anteriores ocasiones, LaLiga ya ha efectuado denuncias contra el PSG por incumplimiento del fair play financiero de UEFA a raíz de las cuales la UEFA sancióno duranmente al PSG, aunque el TAS las revocó en una extraña resolución.
LaLiga y muchas instituciones del fútbol europeo estaban esperanzadas que con la entrada del presidente del PSG el Sr Nasser Al-Khelaifi, en los organismos de gestión del fútbol europeo como el exco de UEFA o la Presidencia de la ECA, se abstendría de realizar estas prácticas sabiendo el gravísimo daño que causan, pero no ha sido así sino todo lo contrario. Estando el PSG con masas salariales inaceptables, con grandes pérdidas eocnómicas en temporadas anteriores, asume una inversión imposible en esta situación, lo que implica sin duda el incumpliento de las actuales normas de control económico no solo de la UEFA, si no del propio fútbol francés.
Estas conductas denotan todavía más que desde los clubes estado no se respetan ni se quieren respetar las normas de un sector económico tan importante como el fútbol, clave para la sostenibilidad de cientos de miles de puestos de trabajo.
Este tipo de conductas que lidera Nasser Al-Khelaifi, presidente del PSG, por su condición de miembro del exco de UEFA, presdiente de la ECA es un peligro para el fútbol europeo al mismo nivel que la Superliga.
La resolución, a medio plazo
La denuncia que LaLiga interpondrá contra el PSG ante la UEFA no tendrá una resolución de forma inmediata, sino que será a medio plazo cuando el máximo organismo europeo tome una decisión._








LaLiga interpone una denuncia al PSG por incumplir el Fair Play para renovar a Mbappé


LaLiga va a interponer una denuncia al PSG por incumplir el Fair Play para renovar a Mbappé, según informó la patronal de los clubes en una nota tras conocerse la noticia de la ren




www.marca.com


----------



## ironpipo (24 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El Madrid a protagonizado la copa de Europa más bonita que he visto en mi vida, deja en calzoncillos incluso aquella del united contra el Bayer, las reglas de este deporte y su historia están sufriendo un cambio de paradigma y el Madrid se resiste, todo cambiara, será dominado por equipos estado pero el Madrid quiere morir matando, que si ese cambio se (que nadie dude que ocurrirá) en los libros de historia cuenten que el Madrid resistió hasta el final.



Con lo mítica que ha sido esta temporada, si se logra ganar la quinta en menos de 10 años, ya podemos sentarnos a ver cómo se matan y se arruinan entre todos los putos clubes estado intentando tener siquiera el 1% de nuestra leyenda


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 May 2022)

4 días..


----------



## filets (24 May 2022)

Acabo de ver la entrevista a Hazard en Madrid TV y 

SÍ CREO

CREO EN D. SANTIAGO BERNABEU CREADOR DEL EQUIPO Y DEL ESTADIO
CREO EN FLORENTINO SU UNICO HIJO QUE PADECIO BAJO EL PODER DE ANGEL MARIA VILLAR
DIMITIO Y VOLVIO A LOS TRES AÑOS A PRESIDIR EL CLUB
DESDE ALLI FICHA Y DESPIDE JUGADORES Y ENTRENADORES Y GANA CHAMPIONS
CREO EN LA 14 Y EN EL CAMPEON ETERNO

Y tmb creo que Hazard es el fichaje para el año que viene
Me he venido muy arriba

HALA MADRID


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Acabo de ver la entrevista a Hazard en Madrid TV y
> 
> SÍ CREO
> 
> ...




Hazard y bale!! Los hermanos derrick!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)

Somo el Madrid joder!!!!!!!!!

Tenemos que ganar por melodías.
Por enseñarle al mundo que resistimos!!!
Por nuestro historia!!!!
Hala Madrid!!!!


----------



## filets (24 May 2022)

Zlatan es un alfota CHAD frentemono 
Por eso tuvo problemas con Gaydroga, que es una maricona que siempre va por detras


----------



## Th89 (24 May 2022)

Un poquito de alegría amijos


----------



## cebollo (24 May 2022)

El día gafe del Real Madrid es el 27 de mayo, las finales perdidas de 1981 y 1964 fueron ese día. En 28 de mayo ganamos en 1958 al Milán en la prórroga y en 2016 al Atleti en penaltys. Por astrología de bruja Lola el sábado se gana sufriendo.


----------



## petro6 (24 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Si salen con el coladero que salió contra el City, mucha majia van a necesitar para que no les caigan 3 goles o 4 y mucha hépica desa, intervenciones VAR, penalti de rigor y esas cositas...



Tranquilo majo, que ese es nuestro problema, el vuestro es sacar pancartas para justificar vuestra mediocridad mientras le pagáis un pastizal a un calvo cornudo por ganar una Liga cada diez años. .


----------



## vurvujo (24 May 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Los follacabras daban por hecho que su equipo de mierda iba a estar en la final de su ciudad después de haber gastado la pasta que se gastaron en esta temporada, en sus pajas mentales sonaba espectacular: Messi mbape neymar ramos.. final en paris, psg campeón en casa…
> pero se les cruzó el mas grande de Europa y ahora les toca vernos celebrar desde sus palcos



Originalmente la final iba a ser en San Petersburgo, pero se cambió a París con el PSG fuera de competencia.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (24 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Acabo de ver la entrevista a Hazard en Madrid TV y
> 
> SÍ CREO
> 
> ...





hazard un 0 el primer año
hazard un 0 el segundo año
hazard un 0 el tercer año

pero para este cuarto añooooo........................ hazard el nuevo haaland -----------> se convertiráaa.... eennnn : hazaaalaand !!!

os imaginais?


digo que si os imaginais que me tocase el viernes el euromillon.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (24 May 2022)

Hazard a su mejor nivel es peor que Ausonio. Dejaros de pajas mentales.


----------



## xilebo (24 May 2022)

*EXCLUSIVA MUNDIAL*


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 May 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Hazard a su mejor nivel es peor que Ausonio. Dejaros de pajas mentales.




cómo?

hazard el del chelsi es peor que ausencio?


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (24 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> cómo?
> 
> hazard el del chelsi es peor que ausencio?



Correcto. 4 goles en Champions en toda su carrera sin contar penaltys, todos en fase de grupos y contra equipos de tercera fila.

Asensio le ha marcado al Bayern y la Juve, sin pensar mucho.


----------



## Scardanelli (24 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Acabo de ver la entrevista a Hazard en Madrid TV y
> 
> SÍ CREO
> 
> ...



Ganamos con gol inverosímil de PANZARD. Está dicho. 110 millones BIEN GASTADOS.


----------



## Scardanelli (24 May 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Hazard a su mejor nivel es peor que Ausonio. Dejaros de pajas mentales.



Esto no tiene que ver con la lógica. Estamos cumpliendo SU SUEÑO DE NIÑO. No como el de la rata esa parisina.


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Tranquilo majo, que ese es nuestro problema, el vuestro es sacar pancartas para justificar vuestra mediocridad mientras le pagáis un pastizal a un calvo cornudo por ganar una Liga cada diez años. .



Que bien os vienen siempre esas intervenciones VAR y los penaltitos de rigor chulísimos para la hépica 

Contra chelsy, City y pesejé, entre goles anulaos y penaltis de rigor, os vino de perlas. Cuántos goles anulaos y cuántos penaltis de rigor a favor fueron en total?

Al Atleti no le señalaron el penalti de libro que le hicieron a Correita en el minuto 80 contra el City en el Metropolitano.

Cositas champions


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 May 2022)

se sabe algo nuevo hoy de thiago y fabinho?


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 May 2022)

De championjs




De championjs


----------



## Andr3ws (24 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Zlatan es un alfota CHAD frentemono
> Por eso tuvo problemas con Gaydroga, que es una maricona que siempre va por detras



Zlatan es marica porque lleva coleta.


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 May 2022)

seven up dijo:


> De acuerdo de Tebas es subnormal y te añado, Tebas es un chorizo, un sinvergüenza y un antimadridista.
> 
> Respecto a la denuncia, me he limitado a poner lo que sale en los medios. ¿Tendrá la denuncia trascendencia?, no lo sé. Lo que sé es que es significativo que un antimadridista y corrupto como Tebas, salte para defender al Real Madrid.
> 
> ...



ES una demostración más de la inutilidad periodista, no denuncian las corrupciones de aquí y le dan bola a las chorradas de Tebas. No te enteras, TEbas no defiende al Madrid, se defiende a si mismo, esos no fichajes suponen que su producto vale menos, el lo sabe, ahora es más dificil de vender, Tebas piensa en Tebas, el que le dio información priviliegiada al BArcelona sobre CVC y se invento chorradas del Madrid sobre la superliga diciendo que quería irse de la liga, cuando la superliga es competencia para la liga de campeones, y todos los presidentes de club menos tres (no cuento al Barcelona) han tragado. Mentiras y más mentiras del marsa, que encima sigue vendiendo su cagada para sacar más pasta, terminarán arrastrándose más por el PSG, Negrape y moros con tal de sacar ventas de su periódico.


----------



## Th89 (24 May 2022)

Lo pongo, pero me creo 0 de los juntaletras. Según esto ya tenemos un nigro


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Lo pongo, pero me creo 0 de los juntaletras. Según esto ya tenemos un nigro



ME alegro en parte lo que ha pasado con negrapé, los periodistas juegan a la lotería y alguna vez aciertan, se ha convertido en su proceder. Si han pagado 80 millones menuda estafa, se paga millonadas ya por cualquiera, ahora me diréis que es una superfigura y tal y que sobra el dinero, pero si han pagado 80 kg por este tio y no han intentado más por el noruego (aunque dudo que hubiera fichado) es que es un calentón, como hagan igual que Juanito Gaspard o un BArtemeu después de Figo y NEymar, mal va el club.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Lo pongo, pero me creo 0 de los juntaletras. Según esto ya tenemos un nigro




estos no son juntaletras. son buenos periodistas

de confirmarse. FICHAJAZO


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 May 2022)

RMC no es el chiringuito


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> estos no son juntaletras. son buenos periodistas
> 
> de confirmarse. FICHAJAZO



Conozco a Onrubia, cita a RMC, sigue la liga francesa y habla maravillas del chumino, pero es que aquí se pagan 80 millones por cualquiera, creo que esta más que claro que los ricos millonarios en los clubs están reventando el tema y poco hay que hacer. O te salen buenos varios jovenes fichados o estás muerto.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 May 2022)

de confirmarse esta noticia tendríamos centro del campo top para los próximos 10 años


----------



## Otrasvidas (24 May 2022)

Estoy pensando que los diarios "deportivos" van a pasar hambre de la buena este verano sin evento futbolístico y con los culebrones de Mbappé y Haaland ya resueltos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> RMC no es el chiringuito



El chiringuito puede valer como programa de humor, poco más, hablar de ellos como periodistas es como hablar de Pedro Antonio Sánchez como buen presidente.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Conozco a Onrubia, cita a RMC, sigue la liga francesa y habla maravillas del chumino, pero es que aquí se pagan 80 millones por cualquiera, creo que esta más que claro que los ricos millonarios en los clubs están reventando el tema y poco hay que hacer. O te salen buenos varios jovenes fichados o estás muerto.




es que tchou no es un jugador cualquiera

medio centro titular absoluto con la selección campeona del mundo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 May 2022)

creedme, este tio es un jugador top


----------



## Th89 (24 May 2022)

Yo al cocas solo le veo cuando el Barsa hace el ridículo o el Madrid hace una machada como este año.

No sirve para otra cosa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Zlatan es un alfota CHAD frentemono
> Por eso tuvo problemas con Gaydroga, que es una maricona que siempre va por detras



Es un video preparado, el discurso lo está leyendo de la mesa.

A obra le come los huevos el Milan tu y yo, se presta a ello porque quiere un año más.


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> es que tchou no es un jugador cualquiera
> 
> medio centro titular absoluto con la selección campeona del mundo



Ya puestos, que fichen a su colega, el Fofana, otro del que no mea Onrubia.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 May 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 May 2022)

*Info RMC SPORT - Aurélien Tchouaméni choisit le Real Madrid*
__Selon nos informations, le milieu de terrain international français va s'engager en faveur du Real Madrid pour 5 ans. Le transfert avoisinerait les 80 millions d'euros plus bonus. 

>> Plus d'infos à venir
CB


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)

No le conocíamos hasta hace una un mes, hace 4 partidos buenos y ya es un mamadou top....

En fin, ya os digo que si fuera top no costaba 80 sino 120.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No le conocíamos hasta hace una un mes, hace 4 partidos buenos y ya es un mamadou top....
> 
> En fin, ya os digo que si fuera top no costaba 80 sino 120.




ya ya...

otro que va a callar bocas como modric


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 May 2022)

me jode que el pul nos quitara ayer a favio carvalho


----------



## JimTonic (24 May 2022)

Jojojo

Delantera no se pero vamos camino a tener la mejor defensa del mundo si se confirma el fichaje


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> ya ya...
> 
> otro que va a callar bocas como modric



Estas comparando al mamadou este con Modric?? De verdad??    

Modric llevaba años siendo una estrella en el Tottenham, no sé si te acuerdas pero su irrupción con Croacia fue tan bestial que tardaron un día en ficharle.
Modric es uno de los centrocampistas más técnicos de la historia, sus gestos técnicos son de super dotado.

Y me lo comparas con el mamadou este que corre y sesga piernas?? 

Y el kunku ese que decis es CR7 no te jode.

Van hacer el agosto los mamadous con el Madrid.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estas comparando al mamadou este con Modric?? De verdad??
> 
> Modric llevaba años siendo una estrella en el Tottenham, no sé si te acuerdas pero su irrupción con Croacia fue tan bestial que tardaron un día en ficharle.
> Modric es uno de los centrocampistas más técnicos de la historia, sus gestos técnicos son de super dotado.
> ...




sabes lo que pasa?? que el tiempo da y quita razones.

y tú te vas a tener que meter en un agujero y no salir cuando tchoua sea el mejor centrocampista del mundo en los próximos años


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 May 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> Jojojo
> 
> Delantera no se pero vamos camino a tener la mejor defensa del mundo si se confirma el fichaje




deseando estoy que en la champions del año que viene enfrentarme de nuevo a la rata


----------



## Andr3ws (24 May 2022)

Estoy viendo videos y hay algunos partidos de la liga francesa que parecen partidos de solteros contra casados. 
¡Vaya towel!


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 May 2022)

curtua

carva, antonio, mili y alaba

tchoua, valverde, edu y modric

vni y benzema



equipo para luchar por champions


pd: si se puede vender a case y a kross yo los vendía


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> sabes lo que pasa?? que el tiempo da y quita razones.
> 
> y tú te vas a tener que meter en un agujero y no salir cuando tchoua sea el mejor centrocampista del mundo en los próximos años



Hombre claro, minundi Modric, el bueno es este, que por lo que veo eres ojeador y le tenias controlado desde hace 5 años.

Vamos, tu eres de los que no sabía quién era Modric cuando dicho por el madrid, pero el marca le dice que el mamadou es te que conocen en su casa el Oliver Atom y tenlo crees....

Espero que lleves razón y sea un ejemplar de altas prestaciones, los vídeos suyos no hacen presagiar nada bueno, y la lista de mamadous malos en el Madrid supera con creces a los buenos, julio cesar, los dos diarrea, congo, geremi, Flavio....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Estoy viendo videos y hay algunos partidos de la liga francesa que parecen partidos de solteros contra casados.
> ¡Vaya towel!



Y ten en cuenta que los vídeos son de los mejores momentos y tal...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hombre claro, minundi Modric, el bueno es este, que por lo que veo eres ojeador y le tenias controlado desde hace 5 años.
> 
> Vamos, tu eres de los que no sabía quién era Modric cuando dicho por el madrid, pero el marca le dice que el mamadou es te que conocen en su casa el Oliver Atom y tenlo crees....
> 
> Espero que lleves razón y sea un ejemplar de altas prestaciones, los vídeos suyos no hacen presagiar nada bueno, y la lista de mamadous malos en el Madrid supera con creces a los buenos, julio cesar, los dos diarrea, congo, geremi, Flavio....




te repito que es titular en la selección campeona del mundo


----------



## Th89 (24 May 2022)

Para una puta vez que parece que fichamos lo que necesitamos, caro, pero necesario, y veo pegas. Luego lo ficha el Liverpool de turno, pasea el rabo cada fin de semana y a biliar contra Flopper.

Es tremendo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hombre claro, minundi Modric, el bueno es este, que por lo que veo eres ojeador y le tenias controlado desde hace 5 años.
> 
> Vamos, tu eres de los que no sabía quién era Modric cuando dicho por el madrid, pero el marca le dice que el mamadou es te que conocen en su casa el Oliver Atom y tenlo crees....
> 
> Espero que lleves razón y sea un ejemplar de altas prestaciones, los vídeos suyos no hacen presagiar nada bueno, y la lista de mamadous malos en el Madrid supera con creces a los buenos, julio cesar, los dos diarrea, congo, geremi, Flavio....




yo al tio éste le conocí el año pasado (creo) en un partido de la selección francesa contra España. Era del torneo ese nuevo. No me acuerdo del nombre

desde ese momento le empecé a seguir.


----------



## Andr3ws (24 May 2022)

Solo hay que fichar a jugadores a los que no les guste el Golf. 
Ya hemos tenido sufiente. 

Bueno y que no vayan al Burguer...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 May 2022)

y estaría bien empezar a buscar sustitutos para benze y modric

aunque creo que el sustituto de benze el madrí ya lo buscó


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (24 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> es que tchou no es un jugador cualquiera
> 
> medio centro titular absoluto con la selección campeona del mundo



Yo estoy contigo, valía la pena ficharlo. Luego puede salir mal también, pero yo diría que saldrá bien.
Fichajazo.


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 May 2022)

Joder 80 millones, casi lo que ha costado el salmón al City


----------



## Andr3ws (24 May 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Joder 80 millones, casi lo que ha costado el salmón al City



Hoy dia eso no es dinero. 
Los Mamadus están revalorizados. Su era ya ha comenzado...


----------



## juantxxxo (24 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El día gafe del Real Madrid es el 27 de mayo, las finales perdidas de 1981 y 1964 fueron ese día. En 28 de mayo ganamos en 1958 al Milán en la prórroga y en 2016 al Atleti en penaltys. Por astrología de bruja Lola el sábado se gana sufriendo.



Buen y curioso apunte. ¿Tenemos a los astros de nuestro lado? 



filets dijo:


> Zlatan es un alfota CHAD frentemono
> Por eso tuvo problemas con Gaydroga, que es una maricona que siempre va por detras



Brutal lo de Zlatan, que ya gasta 40 palos y tiene los cojones pelaos de tantos equipos en los que ha jugado.


----------



## juantxxxo (24 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> *Info RMC SPORT - Aurélien Tchouaméni choisit le Real Madrid*
> __Selon nos informations, le milieu de terrain international français va s'engager en faveur du Real Madrid pour 5 ans. Le transfert avoisinerait les 80 millions d'euros plus bonus.
> 
> >> Plus d'infos à venir
> CB



Ya veremos si se confirma o es un gatillazo. Sólo le he visto jugar en vídeos de highlights que pusistéis aquí. Puede ser un buen sustituto para Case para que tome aire (2 por puesto).


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 May 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Joder 80 millones, casi lo que ha costado el salmón al City




para lo que cuestan ahora los jugadores top me parece barato


----------



## filets (24 May 2022)

Que nadie se olvide de Nkunku. Es el Modric de color


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 May 2022)

se me pone dura, joder


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Que nadie se olvide de Nkunku. Es el Modric de color




el nkunku éste juega en la posición de modric?


----------



## NRW_Observer (24 May 2022)

Tchouameni es un gran fichaje, le he visto jugar con Francia y es muy bueno. El precio? Pues algo caro, pero tal y como está el patio no hay más remedio. Habrá que ver si los 80 son con bonus incluido o no, que hay mucho hijo de puta juntaletras.


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Hoy dia eso no es dinero.
> Los Mamadus están revalorizados. Su era ya ha comenzado...



Entonces cuanto van a pagar por un lateral derecho titular?


----------



## petro6 (24 May 2022)

Ya veremos que mamadous fichamos,ahora lo que importa es el partido del Sábado. Si ganamos, muchos desearán venir para subir su prestigio. El éxito atrae a los ganadores y espanta a la broza.


----------



## Scardanelli (24 May 2022)

AURELIO es un jugadoraco, pero espero que con este Florentino no piense que está todo hecho. El Madrid necesita un atacante top, en especial por la derecha y soltar lastre con Jovic y Mariano.


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> para lo que cuestan ahora los jugadores top me parece barato



Pero es top de verdad o estamos aún en control de daños después del gatillazo Mbappe?


----------



## filets (24 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> el nkunku éste juega en la posición de modric?



35 goles
20 asistencias


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> 35 goles
> 20 asistencias




pero juega en la posición de modric??


----------



## filets (24 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> pero juega en la posición de modric??











Tchouameni y Nkunku, los nuevos objetivos del Madrid tras el fiasco de Mbappé


Posibles fichajes del Real Madrid para la temporada 2022-23 Tchouameni y Nkunku




www.diariocritico.com





Aqui dicen que es el Mbappe de Hacendado


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (24 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> se me pone dura, joder



Más negrocs?

No hay ninguno de aquí que la toque bien?

Yo creo que habría que habría que empezar a tener un buen equipo que se dedicara a las estadísticas avanzadas, como en Baloncesto, porque a veces un tío que parece que no es nada del otro mundo, si lo juntas con algunos jugadores y les complementa, es como si ficharas un crack mundial.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> te repito que es titular en la selección campeona del mundo




No es titular, ha jugado 4 partidos de titular por las lesiones primero de Pogba y luego de la te, y el no ha ganado ninguna copa del mundo.

Eric García también es titular en una selección campeona del mundo....


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 May 2022)

acabo de ver un video de nkunku y podría valer. Técnicamente no es tan bueno como modric pero en el fútbol actual creo que podría ser un gran jugador


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No es titular, ha jugado 4 partidos de titular por las lesiones primero de Pogba y luego de la te, y el no ha ganado ninguna copa del mundo.
> 
> Eric García también es titular en una selección campeona del mundo....




ya, por eso pogba va a ir a un segundón (la juve) y tchoua va a ir a uno de los finalistas de la champions

curioso que el otro equipo que estaba interesado en él fuera el otro finalista


----------



## petro6 (24 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Tchouameni y Nkunku, los nuevos objetivos del Madrid tras el fiasco de Mbappé
> 
> 
> Posibles fichajes del Real Madrid para la temporada 2022-23 Tchouameni y Nkunku
> ...



jajaja


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> pero juega en la posición de modric??



No, en todo caso de Benzema


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 May 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> No, en todo caso de Benzema




yo por el video que he visto puede jugar en la posición de modric. Tampoco va mal por las bandas.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 May 2022)

aunque yo para sustituto de modric fichaba a tielemans. Creo que es mas 8 que nkunku


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> yo por el video que he visto puede jugar en la posición de modric. Tampoco va mal por las bandas.



Es más falso 9, tiene gol pero no crea juego como Modric ni baja a recibir


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (24 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> se sabe algo nuevo hoy de thiago y fabinho?



no aun nada

pero pegales un toque y nos dices :

thiago 0044 7700123456

fabinho 0044 7039814489


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (24 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Lo pongo, pero me creo 0 de los juntaletras. Según esto ya tenemos un nigro




cojonudo!!
una buena noticia en fichajes por fin


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Xota haciendo él ridículo en el Chiringuito.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Está muy subidito Jota con la de zascas que se ha llevado esta temporada. Ya le gustaría a él haber fichado a Rudiger y tener a Nkunku a tiro.


----------



## vurvujo (24 May 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Joder 80 millones, casi lo que ha costado el salmón al City



Eso no lo pillo... ¿salmón?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (24 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> curtua
> carva, antonio, mili y alaba
> tchoua, valverde, edu y modric
> vni y benzema
> ...



esto se lo tendrian que dar en cada servilleta a florentino en cada comida a ver si abria los ojos


----------



## filets (24 May 2022)




----------



## 4motion (24 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> cojonudo!!
> una buena noticia en fichajes por fin



Cinco añitos, touchameni.

Cojonudo.

Ahora un punta para alternar con Benzema.

Yo fichaba a Nkunku. 

Y queda un Madrid NIQUELAO. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## doubleblack (24 May 2022)

Una pregunta, si me podéis responder… Voy a pasar el finde cerca de Madrid ya que no he podido conseguir entradas (a precios normales) para la final. Para el Bernabéu tampoco desgraciadamente… 

¿A qué hora llegaría el Madrid a Cibeles más o menos?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1069101




mendy al banquillo

carvajal en el lateral derecho


----------



## 4motion (24 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> acabo de ver un video de nkunku y podría valer. Técnicamente no es tan bueno como modric pero en el fútbol actual creo que podría ser un gran jugador



Si xota se descojona, es que es buen fichaje, NO ACIERTA NI UNA EL CABRON CAGALAN. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Andr3ws (24 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1069101



La foto de Alaba es de cuando hizo la comunión illoputa!


----------



## Andr3ws (24 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Eso no lo pillo... ¿salmón?



Joder macho, el noruego


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (24 May 2022)

filets dijo:


>



Alaba y Mendy juegan ambos por la izquierda.


----------



## 4motion (24 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Que nadie se olvide de Nkunku. Es el Modric de color



Admirador de Luca, efectivamente.

¿Tu ídolo?”, le plantearon, en un vídeo (2018) que está publicado en el canal oficial del Paris Saint-Germain. Y el tricampeón de la Ligue 1 de Francia, quien ya ha sido MVP del mes de la Bundesliga en un par de ocasiones, simplemente contestó: “(Luka) Modric”. 









NI CRISTIANO NI RONALDO NI ZIDANE: Christopher Nkunku mencionó a su leyenda favorita del Real Madrid


Christopher Nkunku sorprendió al momento de confirmar el nombre de su máximo ídolo futbolístico.




somosinvictos.com





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Eso no lo pillo... ¿salmón?



Un tal Haaland, o algo así


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> el nkunku éste juega en la posición de modric?



No,


P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> ya, por eso pogba va a ir a un segundón (la juve) y tchoua va a ir a uno de los finalistas de la champions
> 
> curioso que el otro equipo que estaba interesado en él fuera el otro finalista




Por karembeu estuvieron dos años dándose de hostias Barcelona Madrid y Juventus....


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1069101



Mendy en la derecha? Eso puede ser un drama, prefiero a Cafucas


----------



## vurvujo (24 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Joder macho, el noruego



Sí... no 

Me voy a matar por imbécil.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (24 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> mendy al banquillo
> 
> carvajal en el lateral derecho



O Nacho.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> aunque yo para sustituto de modric fichaba a tielemans. Creo que es mas 8 que nkunku




Yo sigo pensando que mamadou fofana apunta a balón de oro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)

Es que no pierde ningún balón el cabron, es un seguro el mamadou fofana:


----------



## 4motion (24 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es que no pierde ningún balón el cabron, es un seguro el mamadou fofana:



Diselo a xota, es más fácil este que levandoski.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Xequinfumfa (24 May 2022)

Chavales: hemos fichado al Chumino. 

Tenemos el mejor centro del campo del mundo. Y lo tenemos para mas de una decada. 

Qui est-ce Mbappe?


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (24 May 2022)

Rudiger, Nkunku, Foyth y Mayoral. Si os hace ilusión también el Chuta.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)

Mamadou Kaly sene tambien tiene muy buena pinta, sus skills son de alto nivel:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 May 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mamadou Kaly sene tambien tiene muy buena pinta, sus skills son de alto nivel:



A ti solo te gustan los mamadous.


----------



## petro6 (24 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1069101



Joder, que futuro mas "negro" tenemos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)

Mamadou sangare tiene muy buena pegada:


----------



## 4motion (24 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Joder, que futuro mas "negro" tenemos.



Pero como brillan las CHAMPIONS.

Eh eh eh?



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 May 2022)

Parece que Floper quería llenar el equipo de mercenarios gabachos negrelles para tener al tortugo como en casa y ahora se le ha fastidiado el tinglao


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A ti solo te gustan los mamadous.



Visto la creciente admiración por mamadous en este hilo he sacado mis archivos futbolísticos


----------



## Xequinfumfa (24 May 2022)

El Chumino:


----------



## manutartufo (24 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1069101



Joder el black Power de los cojones


----------



## MTJohnny (24 May 2022)

Me despisto un momento y me llenáis el hilo de negros, joder.

Negros de los que nadie sabía de su existencia antes de que el Marca los señalara como posible fichaje del Madrid al dictado de Florentino. Yo creo que el presidente blanco, de puro aburrimiento, se está dedicando últimamente a trolear con sus "filtraciones" a sus periodistas de confianza, visto que nadie las contrasta antes de publicarlas.

Pero bueno. Que los periodistas entren al trapo lo puedo entender, porque tienen que comer. Pero que aficionados de a pie, por lo general sensatos, como los que pueblan este hilo, se ilusionen y comenten con gran interés la posibilidad de traerse a estos negratas de medio pelo, me da que pensar.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (24 May 2022)

Black Power, motherfuckers!!!!!!!

Hala Madrid!!!!


----------



## 4motion (24 May 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Parece que Floper quería llenar el equipo de mercenarios gabachos negrelles para tener al tortugo como en casa y ahora se le ha fastidiado el tinglao



Florentino va a ahorrar pasta y dejar un Madrid muy equilibrado y para años.

Con juventud, garra y cojones.

Bueno esto último me quedo muy jose Luis moreno.

Pero ES VERDAD.

WHO IS MBAPPE? 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 May 2022)

Y Reinier? Ya nadie se acuerda de Reinier?


----------



## 4motion (24 May 2022)

MTJohnny dijo:


> Me despisto un momento y me llenáis el hilo de negros, joder.
> 
> Negros de los que nadie sabía de su existencia antes de que el Marca los señalara como posible fichaje del Madrid al dictado de Florentino. Yo creo que el presidente blanco, de puro aburrimiento, se está dedicando últimamente a trolear con sus "filtraciones" a sus periodistas de confianza, visto que nadie las contrasta antes de publicarlas.
> 
> Pero bueno. Que los periodistas entren al trapo lo puedo entender, porque tienen que comer. Pero que aficionados de a pie, por lo general sensatos, como los que pueblan este hilo, se ilusionen y comenten con gran interés la posibilidad de traerse a estos negratas de medio pelo, me da que pensar.



Muy bien y usted QUE PROPONE? 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Florentino va a ahorrar pasta y dejar un Madrid muy equilibrado y para años.
> 
> Con juventud, garra y cojones.
> 
> ...



Pues ya puede espabilar sobre todo con lis relevos de Benzema y Carvajal. Y a Lunin no lo perdería del todo, no estaría mal una cesión larga en la Juve o Dortmund.


----------



## 4motion (24 May 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Pues ya puede espabilar sobre todo con lis relevos de Benzema y Carvajal. Y a Lunin no lo perdería del todo, no estaría mal una cesión larga en la Juve o Dortmund.



A mi lunin me gusta.





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> A mi lunin me gusta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y a mi pero a Tibo le quedan 5 años mínimo


----------



## 4motion (24 May 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Y a mi pero a Tibo le quedan 5 años mínimo



Por eso, salvo lesión.

Lunin querrá jugar y quizás quiera salir. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 May 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Pues ya puede espabilar sobre todo con lis relevos de Benzema y Carvajal. Y a Lunin no lo perdería del todo, no estaría mal una cesión larga en la Juve o Dortmund.




el sustituto de benzema juega en brasil y va a cumplir en julio 16 años

vendrá cuando benzemá lo deje dentro de dos años.


----------



## Mecanosfera (24 May 2022)

Dicen los progres que contratar negros es colonialismo racista


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Por eso, salvo lesión.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Pero no puede estar chupando banquillo todo este tiempo. Que este cedido en algún club amic del Floper


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> el sustituto de benzema juega en brasil y va a cumplir en julio 16 años
> 
> vendrá cuando benzemá lo deje dentro de dos años.



Soy muy escéptico respecto a esos fichajes...


----------



## cebollo (24 May 2022)

Ancelotti ha ganado a Kloop en un Real Madrid 3 Borussia Dortmund 0 de 2014, en un Napoles 2 Liverpool 0 de 2019 y en un Liverpool 0 Everton 2 de 2021.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 May 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Soy muy escéptico respecto a esos fichajes...




vini no nos salió mal y rodrygo tampoco.


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> vini no nos salió mal y rodrygo tampoco.



Si solo cuentas los que han salido bien... que fue de Lucas Silva o Reinier


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (24 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Ancelotti ha ganado a Kloop en un Real Madrid 3 Borussia Dortmund 0 de 2014, en un Napoles 2 Liverpool 0 de 2019 y en un Liverpool 0 Everton 2 de 2021.



Con el Nápoles se lo folló 2 veces. Tiene buenos numeros contra Kloppo el abuelo.


----------



## 4motion (24 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Ancelotti ha ganado a Kloop en un Real Madrid 3 Borussia Dortmund 0 de 2014, en un Napoles 2 Liverpool 0 de 2019 y en un Liverpool 0 Everton 2 de 2021.



Réditos pasados no aseguran réditos futuros.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (24 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Ancelotti ha ganado a Kloop en un Real Madrid 3 Borussia Dortmund 0 de 2014, en un Napoles 2 Liverpool 0 de 2019 y en un Liverpool 0 Everton 2 de 2021.



Réditos pasados no aseguran réditos futuros.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## petro6 (24 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Réditos pasados no aseguran réditos futuros.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Pero al menos denotan que le sabe jugar.


----------



## hartman (24 May 2022)

joder se va a quedar en nigral madrid.


----------



## 4motion (24 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Pero al menos denotan que le sabe jugar.



Vale, te lo acepto, pero SIN CONFIANZAS.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lake (24 May 2022)

Hay alguna claúsula secreta con la UEFA para morenizar el Madric ?
Yo preferiría un club blanco guardando las esencias , al estilo Athletic antes de la era Williams , aunque no se comieran un rosco ; apuesto a que iban a tener una hinchada irreductible , al menos en España.


----------



## Silluzollope (24 May 2022)

doubleblack dijo:


> Una pregunta, si me podéis responder… Voy a pasar el finde cerca de Madrid ya que no he podido conseguir entradas (a precios normales) para la final. Para el Bernabéu tampoco desgraciadamente…
> 
> ¿A qué hora llegaría el Madrid a Cibeles más o menos?
> 
> ...



Si se gana, como en años anteriores, la fiesta en la cibeles sería el domingo. El sábado no irian los jugadores a Cibeles.


----------



## 4motion (24 May 2022)

Lake dijo:


> Hay alguna claúsula secreta con la UEFA para morenizar el Madric ?
> Yo preferiría un club blanco guardando las esencias , al estilo Athletic antes de la era Williams , aunque no se comieran un rosco ; apuesto a que iban a tener una hinchada irreductible , al menos en España.




Olvídate, la era mámadu es imparable.

Además a floper le interesa.

Se trata de ganar títulos, lo pasado ya no volverá, y si quieres competir de tu a tu con los equipos estado, tienes que tener este tipo de jugadores. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 May 2022)

No entiendo la puta mania de fichar mamadus para todo y lo segundo el nivel de la liga francesa es horrible.


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 May 2022)

MTJohnny dijo:


> Me despisto un momento y me llenáis el hilo de negros, joder.
> 
> Negros de los que nadie sabía de su existencia antes de que el Marca los señalara como posible fichaje del Madrid al dictado de Florentino. Yo creo que el presidente blanco, de puro aburrimiento, se está dedicando últimamente a trolear con sus "filtraciones" a sus periodistas de confianza, visto que nadie las contrasta antes de publicarlas.
> 
> Pero bueno. Que los periodistas entren al trapo lo puedo entender, porque tienen que comer. Pero que aficionados de a pie, por lo general sensatos, como los que pueblan este hilo, se ilusionen y comenten con gran interés la posibilidad de traerse a estos negratas de medio pelo, me da que pensar.



Si vieras a la gente de yotubue te sonarían desde hace más de un año, igual que Camavinga, etc, el Marca tira mil tiros y alguno tiene que dar.


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> No entiendo la puta mania de fichar mamadus para todo y lo segundo el nivel de la liga francesa es horrible.



El mercado sudamericano entiendo que estará bien peinado. Hace años salían argentinos buenos tanto para el medio como arriba, hasta algún defensa, pero es que ahora no salen ni nombres para vender humo.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 May 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> El mercado sudamericano entiendo que estará bien peinado. Hace años salían argentinos buenos tanto para el medio como arriba, hasta algún defensa, pero es que ahora no salen ni nombres para vender humo.



Es algo mas sencillo la gente blanca no tiene hijos argentinos, alemanes, españoles, italianos (aunque ahora no hay ni un negro en italia), con lo cual la probabilidades de tener un fuera de serie son mas bajas, aun asi los jugadores occidentales destacan a nivel tactico, en cambio los mamadu destacan a nivel fisico.


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Es algo mas sencillo la gente blanca no tiene hijos argentinos, alemanes, españoles, italianos (aunque ahora no hay ni un negro en italia), con lo cual la probabilidades de tener un fuera de serie son mas bajas, aun asi los jugadores occidentales destacan a nivel tactico, en cambio los mamadu destacan a nivel fisico.



Aun así en proporción siguen saliendo jugadores, incluso en España pero el Madrid no apuesta por ellos, o mismamente el mercado de Portugal lo tienen los ingleses dominado, no entiendo si el Madrid no está pendiente de él o es que no está compitiendo respecto a lo que ofrecen en la Premier, pero es que no huelen ni una allí.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)

Me filtran que acaban de comenzar los contactos por mamadou fofana.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (24 May 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Correcto. 4 goles en Champions en toda su carrera sin contar penaltys, todos en fase de grupos y contra equipos de tercera fila.
> 
> Asensio le ha marcado al Bayern y la Juve, sin pensar mucho.



Es que asensio antes de hacerse homosexual era una puta máquina


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (24 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me filtran que acaban de comenzar los contactos por mamadou fofana.



el infiltrado dice que le filtran


----------



## juantxxxo (24 May 2022)

Maraca dice una cosa y ass la contraria 

El Real Madrid no llega a los 80 millones que el Mónaco pide por Tchouameni

Tchouaméni: 5 años, 80M€

P.D: creo que hay que obviar el ruido "fichajil" y concentrarnos para el sábado.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 May 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Aun así en proporción siguen saliendo jugadores, incluso en España pero el Madrid no apuesta por ellos, o mismamente el mercado de Portugal lo tienen los ingleses dominado, no entiendo si el Madrid no está pendiente de él o es que no está compitiendo respecto a lo que ofrecen en la Premier, pero es que no huelen ni una allí.



Al final es cosa de representantes, mira Mendes donde coño esta metido, a mi el Madrid cuando estaba mendes metido en todo no me gusto una mierda y eso que no soy madridista, lo mismo opino del depor, zaragoza y valencia cuando ha hecho estas mierdas.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (24 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Olvídate, la era mámadu es imparable.
> 
> Además a floper le interesa.
> 
> ...



El City no tiene muchos mamadous, de hecho tiene bastante pocos.
Y por jugadores, es el mejor equipo de todos.

Así que no.

Una cosa es tener 3 mamadous para que se revienten a correr y otra cosa es fichar mamadous por que sí.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 May 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Maraca dice una cosa y ass la contraria
> 
> El Real Madrid no llega a los 80 millones que el Mónaco pide por Tchouameni
> 
> ...




Hay que hacer caso a quien dio la información. RMC

Que estos si son fiables

Marca no tiene ni puta idea


----------



## juantxxxo (24 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Hay que hacer caso a quien dio la información. RMC
> 
> Que estos si son fiables
> 
> Marca no tiene ni puta idea



De hecho, ass se limita a contar lo de RMC y el otro dice que no van a pagar eso. En fin....a centrarse en el sábado y pasar del ruido mediático.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (24 May 2022)

imagino que ya la habreis visto
pero esta es fuente mas fiable
el marca, as , ... son una risa floja

no lo da cerrado aun
pero al menos negociando y el jugador que si quiere ir al madrid 
no como la rata antimadridista


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (24 May 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Aun así en proporción siguen saliendo jugadores, incluso en España pero el Madrid no apuesta por ellos, o mismamente el mercado de Portugal lo tienen los ingleses dominado, no entiendo si el Madrid no está pendiente de él o es que no está compitiendo respecto a lo que ofrecen en la Premier, pero es que no huelen ni una allí.



Mira la lista de españoles que juegan en Inglaterra según DANZ:


*Manchester City * :

Aymeric Laporte
Rodrigo Hernández.
*Liverpool: *

Adrián San Miguel.
Thiago Alcántara.
*Chelsea * :

Kepa Arrizabalaga.
César Azpilicueta.
Marcos Alonso.
Saúl Ñíguez.
*Manchester United * :

David De Gea 
Juan Mata.
*West Ham * :

Pablo Fornals.
*Wolverhampton * :

Jonny Otto.
*Tottenham * :

Sergio Reguilón.
*Southampton * :

Oriol Romeu.
*Crystal Palace * :

Vicente Guaita.
*Leicester * :

Ayoze Pérez.
*Brighton * :

Robert Sánchez
Marc Cucurella.
*Newcastle * :

Javier Manquillo.
*Brentford * :

David Raya.
Álvaro Fernández
Sergi Canós.
*Leeds United * :

Junior Firpo.
Diego Llorente.
Rodrigo Moreno.
*Watford * :

Kiko Femenía.
Está bien la lista? Hay unos cuantos que no están nada mal. De Portugal también hay unos cuantos, pero como mucho es esta cantidad que te he puesto más o menos, creo.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Mira la lista de españoles que juegan en Inglaterra según DANZ:
> 
> 
> *Manchester City * :
> ...



Ayoze Perez y Ausencion fue de la camada que jugaron en segunda 2013/2014, ambos se equivocaron en la aleccion del club uno al Real Madrid y otro al Newcastle.


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Al final es cosa de representantes, mira Mendes donde coño esta metido, a mi el Madrid cuando estaba mendes metido en todo no me gusto una mierda y eso que no soy madridista, lo mismo opino del depor, zaragoza y valencia cuando ha hecho estas mierdas.



Entonces estamos en manos de lo que diga Calafat? Y algún colega de Zidane que pasa reportes de Francia? No hay más alternativas?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (24 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me filtran que acaban de comenzar los contactos por mamadou fofana.



TE INVENTAS LOS NOMBRES


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Mira la lista de españoles que juegan en Inglaterra según DANZ:
> 
> 
> *Manchester City * :
> ...



Realmente de ahí te rescato a 4 si me apuras. 
Pero mi comentario iba más por la parte de que de la cantera del Madrid apenas salen jugadores españoles que tengan potencial de ser titulares, y la contribución a la selección es mínima. Sin embargo el Barsa es la base de la selección y siempre sacan jugadores, y sí ya sé que adornan todo mucho más de lo que es realmente, pero siempre tienen 2 o 3 que son buenos de verdad. Y luego ves que aquí, de la cantera en los últimos 20 años, jugadores que se hayan asentado en el primer equipo quienes son? Carvajal, Arbeloa, Lucas, Nacho, el topo, Guti, y muy poco más.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (24 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No,
> 
> 
> 
> Por karembeu estuvieron dos años dándose de hostias Barcelona Madrid y Juventus....



Es normal: era un crack.


----------



## doubleblack (24 May 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Si se gana, como en años anteriores, la fiesta en la cibeles sería el domingo. El sábado no irian los jugadores a Cibeles.



Muchas gracias! He tenido épocas de ausencia futbolística y recordaba que la Liga sí que la llevaban por la noche (esta es la primera Champions que veo en muchos años y lo he hecho por la épica, que me ha hecho reconciliarme con el fútbol y con mi Madrid). 

No será pronto además… A ver si me da tiempo.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Paobas (24 May 2022)

Tal vez Valverde-Camavinga-Tchouameni sea el centro del campo de la próxima década. De ser así, qué os parecería, foreros? En mi opinión, un centro del campo más físico y destructivo que el actual, pero de pie más grueso. Defensivamente sería muy compacto, pero a nivel toque no te darían lo que Kroos y Modric.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 May 2022)

Mañana Mou puede hacer poker y ganar todos los títulos europeos de clubes


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (24 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Tal vez Valverde-Camavinga-Tchouameni sea el centro del campo de la próxima década. De ser así, qué os parecería, foreros? En mi opinión, un centro del campo más físico y destructivo que el actual, pero de pie más grueso. Defensivamente sería muy compacto, pero a nivel toque no te darían lo que Kroos y Modric.




CMK de antes (la de hoy es una sombra de lo que fue): 
modric kroos : calidad
casemiro : fisico


suponiendo que venga tchouameni:

tchouameni valverde : fisico
camavinga : fisico + calidad (tiene pase y vision de juego)


o sea creo que de mas calidad se pasaria a mas fisico , pero es igualmente solido y fuerte ese medio campo


----------



## Mecanosfera (24 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Tal vez Valverde-Camavinga-Tchouameni sea el centro del campo de la próxima década. De ser así, qué os parecería, foreros? En mi opinión, un centro del campo más físico y destructivo que el actual, pero de pie más grueso. Defensivamente sería muy compacto, pero a nivel toque no te darían lo que Kroos y Modric.



Se necesita un "jugón". De hecho es probable que la actual moda de centrocampistas muy físicos se termine pronto, esos ciclos llevan repitiéndose toda la vida.

El Madrid en sus épocas de gloria siempre ha tenido centrales brutos, extremos rápidos, delanteros pillos... Y centrocampistas elegantes. Dicen que no tenemos un estilo claro pero yo creo que sí lo tenemos. De hecho en un tier list histórico de centrocampistas del Madrid y del barsa, creo que probablemente quedaríamos al menos igualados.


----------



## Paobas (24 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> CMK de antes (la de hoy es una sombra de lo que fue):
> modric kroos : calidad
> casemiro : fisico
> 
> ...



0


Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> CMK de antes (la de hoy es una sombra de lo que fue):
> modric kroos : calidad
> casemiro : fisico
> 
> ...



Tchou de stopper, Camavinga de volante y conductor de juego y Valverde de interior y abarcando campo. Lo veo, a nivel despliegue físico sería un gran mediocampo. Muy, muy sólido


----------



## Paobas (24 May 2022)

Camavinga, Pogba, Kante, Tchouameni, Rabiot...va sin centrocampistas Francia al mundial. Vaya tela. Menudo equipazo con sus negros y moros infinitos que tienen.


----------



## Edu.R (24 May 2022)

Me parece increible estar ante la opción de ganar la Champions más MITICA de la historia, de esos títulos que pasan 50 años y lo sigues recordando (Como la Liga de Capello) y que solo se hable de Moneypé y del otro del Mónaco.

No merecéis llamaros madridistas. También os digo, mejor para los jugadores. Alomejor la idea era esa. No hablar de la final. 

Puta prensa y putos palmeros.


----------



## Mecanosfera (24 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Me parece increible estar ante la opción de ganar la Champions más MITICA de la historia, de esos títulos que pasan 50 años y lo sigues recordando (Como la Liga de Capello) y que solo se hable de Moneypé y del otro del Mónaco.
> 
> No merecéis llamaros madridistas. También os digo, mejor para los jugadores. Alomejor la idea era esa. No hablar de la final.
> 
> Puta prensa y putos palmeros.



Hombre es que nadie quiere gafar la final. Estar hablando todo el tiempo de eso acaba generndo ansiedad. Obviamente esta semana tyodos estamos obsesionados con el Madrid, pero estar dando vueltas en círculo a La Final da un poco de yuyu y gafe.

Mejor hablar de chorradas y chismorreos que nos distraigan y entretengan, porque si a golpe de martes nos ponemos ya en modo obsesión, el sábado estaremos todos infartados.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)

doubleblack dijo:


> Muchas gracias! He tenido épocas de ausencia futbolística y recordaba que la Liga sí que la llevaban por la noche (esta es la primera Champions que veo en muchos años y lo he hecho por la épica, que me ha hecho reconciliarme con el fútbol y con mi Madrid).
> 
> No será pronto además… A ver si me da tiempo.
> 
> ...




Creo que somos muchos los que nos hemos reconciliado con la champions, el fútbol y el Madrid este año.


----------



## vurvujo (24 May 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Realmente de ahí te rescato a 4 si me apuras.
> Pero mi comentario iba más por la parte de que de la cantera del Madrid apenas salen jugadores españoles que tengan potencial de ser titulares, y la contribución a la selección es mínima. Sin embargo el Barsa es la base de la selección y siempre sacan jugadores, y sí ya sé que adornan todo mucho más de lo que es realmente, pero siempre tienen 2 o 3 que son buenos de verdad. Y luego ves que aquí, de la cantera en los últimos 20 años, jugadores que se hayan asentado en el primer equipo quienes son? Carvajal, Arbeloa, Lucas, Nacho, el topo, Guti, y muy poco más.



¿Y cuáles son los canteranos del farsa, base de la selección?.

Porque el otro día leí un artículo y contaban como canteranos a jugadores que no son canteranos, por ejemplo dicen que Araujo es canterano habiendo llegado a Barcelona con 19 años.
También metían a Pedri y no recuerdo otros que no son canteranos.

Bajo eso criterios nosotros podríamos poner como canteranos a Asensio, Lucas Vasquez ... o a otros extranjeros como Vinicius, Rodrigo, etc.

Lastimosamente no lo encuentro, pero hace un tiempo leí un artículo sobre los canteranos de las ligas europeas (incluía a Francia como la 5ta en lugar de la portuguesa  ) y la cantera del Madrid era líder en proveer jugadores a los equipos de primera división de todas esas ligas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Me parece increible estar ante la opción de ganar la Champions más MITICA de la historia, de esos títulos que pasan 50 años y lo sigues recordando (Como la Liga de Capello) y que solo se hable de Moneypé y del otro del Mónaco.
> 
> No merecéis llamaros madridistas. También os digo, mejor para los jugadores. Alomejor la idea era esa. No hablar de la final.
> 
> Puta prensa y putos palmeros.




A mi también compañero, es inaudito la atención que tienen esos dos y que nadie diga nada de mamadou masana que es bastante superior.

Estaba claro que se iba a hablar de lo de mbappe, ese era el objetivo del psg, es un golpe publicitario.
Al fin y al cabo también es fútbol y yo creo que los jugadores pueden incluso salir más cabreados a jugar contra más se hable de ello.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Camavinga, Pogba, Kante, Tchouameni, Rabiot...va sin centrocampistas Francia al mundial. Vaya tela. Menudo equipazo con sus negros y moros infinitos que tienen.




Si no hacen mucho el subnormal deberían ganar el mundial, más teniendo en cuenta que allí tienen ventaja.


----------



## Roedr (24 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Tal vez Valverde-Camavinga-Tchouameni sea el centro del campo de la próxima década. De ser así, qué os parecería, foreros? En mi opinión, un centro del campo más físico y destructivo que el actual, pero de pie más grueso. Defensivamente sería muy compacto, pero a nivel toque no te darían lo que Kroos y Modric.



Pues sí, a nivel de calidad técnica unas mulas comparados con la CMK. Pero lo de Modric & Kross te pasa una vez en la vida. Bastante los hemos disfrutado.


----------



## vurvujo (24 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Camavinga, Pogba, Kante, Tchouameni, Rabiot...va sin centrocampistas Francia al mundial. Vaya tela. Menudo equipazo con sus negros y moros infinitos que tienen.



Sobradísimos. Arriba con Benzema y Mbapay... Griezmann que viene decayendo.

En defensa tampoco están mal.

Para mi de largo los favoritos para el mundial, a ver si no les aparece una Suiza en el camino y Mbapay falla el penal decisivo.


----------



## vurvujo (24 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si no hacen mucho el subnormal deberían ganar el mundial, más teniendo en cuenta que allí tienen ventaja.



Juegan en casa no?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Juegan en casa no?



Exacto en mamadouland


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)

Dicen que mamadou touchamendi a mandado a pastar al Madrid.


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿Y cuáles son los canteranos del farsa, base de la selección?.
> 
> Porque el otro día leí un artículo y contaban como canteranos a jugadores que no son canteranos, por ejemplo dicen que Araujo es canterano habiendo llegado a Barcelona con 19 años.
> También metían a Pedri y no recuerdo otros que no son canteranos.
> ...



Coño la selección que ganó todo tenía a Puyol, Piqué, Busquets, Xavi, Iniesta... 

Y tú mismo lo dices, en sacar jugadores para venderlos fuera será líder el Madrid, pero cuantos jugadores de esos aprovechan?
De Miguel Gutiérrez llevo años escuchando que va a ser el próximo lateral izquierdo para años pero es que apenas le han probado, y sí ya sé que este año ha estado lesionado pero antes no jugaba ni con los equipos de abajo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 May 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Coño la selección que ganó todo tenía a Puyol, Piqué, Busquets, Xavi, Iniesta...
> 
> Y tú mismo lo dices, en sacar jugadores para venderlos fuera será líder el Madrid, pero cuantos jugadores de esos aprovechan?
> De Miguel Gutiérrez llevo años escuchando que va a ser el próximo lateral izquierdo para años pero es que apenas le han probado, y sí ya sé que este año ha estado lesionado pero antes no jugaba ni con los equipos de abajo.



El Villarreal de Pellegrini fue vital para ganar la euro 2008


----------



## hartman (24 May 2022)

menos mal que tiene a rudiger y alaba si no me veia a kounde en el madric y no menos mal.


----------



## xilebo (24 May 2022)

*El Bayern acerca a Lewandowski al Madrid*

El jugador ha recibido un *"no tajante"* de la entidad alemana al anunciar que *deja el club* este verano... Si el *Bayern* insiste, en *2023* quedará libre.

Esto que es? que se lo quede el barcelona


----------



## Roedr (24 May 2022)

El único que basará todo en su calidad técnica será Rodrygo.


----------



## Hermericus (24 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Camavinga, Pogba, Kante, Tchouameni, Rabiot...va sin centrocampistas Francia al mundial. Vaya tela. Menudo equipazo con sus negros y moros infinitos que tienen.



Pues en la eurocopa la cagó.


----------



## Hermericus (24 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El Bayern acerca a Lewandowski al Madrid*
> 
> El jugador ha recibido un *"no tajante"* de la entidad alemana al anunciar que *deja el club* este verano... Si el *Bayern* insiste, en *2023* quedará libre.
> 
> Esto que es? que se lo quede el barcelona



A Lewandowski le quedan 2 años a buen nivel. O menos....

A Benzema veremos, tiene 1 año mas que Lewandowski.

Si viene, ¿que se hace???? Delantera Vini-Lewandowski-Benzema????


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (24 May 2022)

nuevamente , para los despistados : lewandowski es otro antimadridista


----------



## Scardanelli (24 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues sí, a nivel de calidad técnica unas mulas comparados con la CMK. Pero lo de Modric & Kross te pasa una vez en la vida. Bastante los hemos disfrutado.



Cierto. Mulas no son , Camavinga tiene calidad y Aurelio algo menos, pero también. Pero es que comparado con los otros dos…


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 May 2022)

La prima de mi parienta y esta estudiaron en el mismo colegio en Lodz , la verdad que lleva toda la vida con Robert, a parte siempre ha sido un tio muy centrado.

El padre de la tia creo que hacia karate y es un tio medio famoso en Polonia.


----------



## vurvujo (24 May 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Coño la selección que ganó todo tenía a *Puyol, Piqué, Busquets, Xavi, Iniesta...*
> 
> Y tú mismo lo dices, en sacar jugadores para venderlos fuera será líder el Madrid, pero cuantos jugadores de esos aprovechan?
> De Miguel Gutiérrez llevo años escuchando que va a ser el próximo lateral izquierdo para años pero es que apenas le han probado, y sí ya sé que este año ha estado lesionado pero antes no jugaba ni con los equipos de abajo.



Pero todos esos están jubilados. Tu dijiste que "Sin embargo el Barsa es la base de la selección" y luego hablas de "siempre sacan jugadores".

Mi mensaje va en la línea que fueron 5 jugadores al mismo tiempo y para de contar, todos viven mamando del relato de la cantera del farsa, pero luego miras detenidamente y fuera de ahí no hay nada, siempre por detrás de los demás.


----------



## xilebo (24 May 2022)

*Madridistas...*


----------



## vurvujo (24 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El Bayern acerca a Lewandowski al Madrid*
> 
> El jugador ha recibido un *"no tajante"* de la entidad alemana al anunciar que *deja el club* este verano... Si el *Bayern* insiste, en *2023* quedará libre.
> 
> Esto que es? que se lo quede el barcelona




El polaco haciendo un Ramos.

Estaría bien traerlo si no genera un gasto entre traspaso y salarios de 80 millones por dos años.
Pero el Gayern quiere 70 millones por él y luego él pedirá un salario de 15 millones en la mano... pues mucha suerte amigo, pero aquí no.


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Pero todos esos están jubilados. Tu dijiste que "Sin embargo el Barsa es la base de la selección" y luego hablas de "siempre sacan jugadores".
> 
> Mi mensaje va en la línea que fueron 5 jugadores al mismo tiempo y para de contar, todos viven mamando del relato de la cantera del farsa, pero luego miras detenidamente y fuera de ahí no hay nada, siempre por detrás de los demás.



Vale, pero es que aquí lo último que ha salido destacable es Carvajal y ya hace años, y tampoco es que se destaque por la abundancia de presencias de canteranos del Madrid. Es obvio que hay un problema en la cantera.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> A Lewandowski le quedan 2 años a buen nivel. O menos....
> 
> A Benzema veremos, tiene 1 año mas que Lewandowski.
> 
> Si viene, ¿que se hace???? Delantera Vini-Lewandowski-Benzema????



Lewan tiene 34 es mayor que benzema


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (24 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lewan tiene 34 es mayor que benzema



como tus fuentes de informacion de fichajes sean como esta....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> como tus fuentes de informacion de fichajes sean como esta....



Diossss noooo joder es inadmisible!!!!!

Le faltan dos meses para cumplir 34 años!!!!!!

Castigadme!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vurvujo (24 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> nuevamente , para los despistados : lewandowski es otro antimadridista



Te he leído varias veces eso.

¿Alguna razón específica?.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (24 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Diossss noooo joder es inadmisible!!!!!
> 
> Le faltan dos meses para cumplir 34 años!!!!!!
> 
> Castigadme!!!!!!!!!




ademas de ser de la Farsa del VARsa eres tonto no?

benzema : 19 de diciembre de 1987 (edad 34 años) 
lewandowski : 21 de agosto de 1988 (edad 33 años) 

y tu dijiste : " Lewan tiene 34 es mayor que benzema "


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Te he leído varias veces eso.
> 
> ¿Alguna razón específica?.



Me hace cuestionarme el papel de la cantera. Si no va a ser un recurso del que obtener jugadores para el primer equipo, entonces para qué está?


----------



## Edu.R (24 May 2022)

Y ahora Lewandoski.

Vivid el presente compañeros. El presente es la FINAL del sábado.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (24 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Te he leído varias veces eso.
> 
> ¿Alguna razón específica?.




la razon son los *HECHOS*

ejemplos:


1
*la rata alias Moneypee alias Mbapeeste*

el antes:
*rechazó a lo largo de varios años , no una , no dos , sino tres veces al madrid!!
eso indicaba algo.*

el despues:
finalmente se ha visto por donde se ha destapado : un antimadridista , jeta cinico , mercenario , diva endiosada que quiere ser el jefe del club y todos a sus pies obedeciendole , por el que ademas hay que pagar la millonada de las millonadas hipotecando al club


2
*adelghazard*

el antes:
antes de ser fichado , *cuando el madrid estaba interesado en el y le estaba tanteando etc , adelghazard dijo en entrevista que si el madrid queria algo que se moviera el madrid , que el no tenia por que moverse* (palabras literales).
*eso indicaba algo.*

el despues:
una vez fichado llega al primer partido con BARRIGA.
y su juego (ya antes de la lesion) se reducia a : amago de carrerita , pararse , pase atras.
evidentemente planeó y vino de retiro al real madrid para darse la vidorra sin hacer nada.
(por eso los que siguen esperanzados con su "recuperacion y explosion definitiva" no pueden estar mas engañados)


3
*lewandowski*

el antes:
*el madrid lleva desde hace años en segun que temporadas tanteando a lewandowski y el siempre ha dado largas y despreciando al madrid*
(en declaraciones o comentarios similares a los de adelghazard antes de ser fichado)
*eso indicaba algo.*

el despues:
ya practicamente con su carrera terminada , ahora si, parece que lewandowski podria tener cierto interes en retirarse en el real madrid.
¿de joven en toda su carrera se niega a ir al madrid , pero ya de viejo (para el futbol) ahora si esta interesado? 
para quien no entienda la situacion : que vuelva al apartado 2 anterior y vea el caso adelghazard.




SON LOS HECHOS DE TODOS ELLOS.

Y TODO AQUEL JUGADOR , QUE DE LA FORMA QUE SEA , HACE AL REAL MADRID : 
DESPRECIOS , IRONIAS , BURLAS , NO MUESTRA INTERES , DA LARGAS , ...., 
ES PORQUE EN EL SE ESCONDE UN ANTIMADRIDISTA. 

Y POR TANTO ESE FICHAJE ES UN ERROR ABSOLUTO. (por mucha apariencia externa que tenga de maravilloso)


----------



## DRIDMA (24 May 2022)

El balón de la final.


----------



## vurvujo (24 May 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Vale, pero es que aquí lo último que ha salido destacable es Carvajal y ya hace años, y tampoco es que se destaque por la abundancia de presencias de canteranos del Madrid. Es obvio que hay un problema en la cantera.



Vale. Te echaba la "bronca" por haberte tragado el bulo de la cantera del barsa, solo eso.
Es muy difícil sacar una estrella, ya que a los 12 años es imposible saber quién será bueno. La explosión sucede a una edad mucho mayor y como puede aparecer en cualquier lugar, es casi imposible que te toque a ti precisamente.
En términos de cantera nos vale sacar un Nacho o un Carvajal, jugadores de plantilla para el primer equipo o ventas que hagan autosostenible la cantera, pescar a una estrella en ascenso tipo Vini o Rodrygo y completar con estrellas contrastadas como Hazard (  )... como Cristiano o Bale.


----------



## vurvujo (24 May 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Me hace cuestionarme el papel de la cantera. Si no va a ser un recurso del que obtener jugadores para el primer equipo, entonces para qué está?



No había visto ese mensaje.

Pero básicamente es para formar jugadores de plantilla y hacer ventas que hagan autosostenible el proyecto. Y por qué no, hacer una labor social, el catecismo de mi pueblo no ha generado ningún santo, pero ahí está haciendo su función.


----------



## VYP de Álava (25 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Vale. Te echaba la "bronca" por haberte tragado el bulo de la cantera del barsa, solo eso.
> Es muy difícil sacar una estrella, ya que a los 12 años es imposible saber quién será bueno. La explosión sucede a una edad mucho mayor y como puede aparecer en cualquier lugar, es casi imposible que te toque a ti precisamente.
> En términos de cantera nos vale sacar un Nacho o un Carvajal, jugadores de plantilla para el primer equipo o ventas que hagan autosostenible la cantera, pescar a una estrella en ascenso tipo Vini o Rodrygo y completar con estrellas contrastadas como Hazard (  )... como Cristiano o Bale.



A ver, dije lo del Barcelona porque es un hecho que ellos dan muchas más oportunidades a sus chavales que el Madrid. Otra cosa es que funcionen y sean válidos, pero al menos lo intentan, pero es que para ver a un chaval del Castilla jugar con el primer equipo se tienen que alinear 59 astros y aun así le sacarán un rato en la segunda parte si está el partido cerrado.

Pero si al final de todo va a servir para hacer ventas que hagan sostenible algo en lo que no está contribuyendo en nada al primer equipo, pues vaya mierda de juego nos hemos inventado...


----------



## Xequinfumfa (25 May 2022)

Tema TCV (Tchouameni, Camavinga, Valverde) vs CMK (Casemiro, Modric, Kroos).

Yo creo que la negritud de Chumino (tiene un nombre muy complicado, va a ser Chumino a partir de ahora) y de Camavinga os ciega demasiado a muchos de vosotros. Para salir al corte como sale Chumino tienes que ser un prodigio técnico. Eso es así. De hecho, el Chumino es un rato mejor que Casemiro técnicamente. Camavinga también tiene muchísima técnica; es un tío que adelanta líneas y distribuye en corto y en largo al primer toque. Aún no le visto retener la bola y pasar hacia atrás. Eso también es técnica. De hecho, si me apuráis, el menos técnico de los tres es Valverde. Yo estoy feliz con la TCV, creo que es un centro del campo super sólido y súper dinámico. De lo mejorcito de Europa ahora mismo, y el mayor (Valverde) creo que tiene 24...


----------



## vurvujo (25 May 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> A ver, dije lo del Barcelona porque es un hecho que ellos dan muchas más oportunidades a sus chavales que el Madrid. Otra cosa es que funcionen y sean válidos, pero al menos lo intentan, pero es que para ver a un chaval del Castilla jugar con el primer equipo se tienen que alinear 59 astros y aun así le sacarán un rato en la segunda parte si está el partido cerrado.
> 
> Pero si al final de todo va a servir para hacer ventas que hagan sostenible algo en lo que no está contribuyendo en nada al primer equipo, pues vaya mierda de juego nos hemos inventado...



Dan más oportunidades porque están tiesos, no pueden fichar a nadie.
Si tuvieran pasta no tendrían ni un canterano en plantilla, porque son más malos que la peste negra.


----------



## Woden (25 May 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Ya veremos si se confirma o es un gatillazo. Sólo le he visto jugar en vídeos de highlights que pusistéis aquí. Puede ser un buen sustituto para Case para que tome aire (2 por puesto).



Por ese dinero no viene al banquillo, espero que nos libremos ya de Casimiro y de Kroos.


----------



## VYP de Álava (25 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Dan más oportunidades porque están tiesos, no pueden fichar a nadie.
> Si tuvieran pasta no tendrían ni un canterano en plantilla, porque son malos que la peste negra.



En sus buenas épocas también ponían a gente como Fontas, Bartra, Botia, Tello, Jeffren, Cuenca, Montoya, etc


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (25 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> creedme, este tio es un jugador top



Como Panzard.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hartman (25 May 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Por ese dinero no viene al banquillo, espero que nos libremos ya de Casimiro y de Kroos.



vais a ser el nigral madrid.


----------



## Woden (25 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> joder se va a quedar en nigral madrid.



Lo de Real Mandril cobra ahora todo su sentido.


----------



## DRIDMA (25 May 2022)




----------



## GUAPORIVERA (25 May 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Que dices de humillar al Real Madrid tolai.
> En todo caso el Real Madrid humilló al PSG con la remontada esa.
> 
> Que parecéis marujas tío. Lo importante es GANAR.
> ...



No recuerdo una humillacion y un ridiculo tan grande en la historia del futbol es lo que hay, han demostrado quien manda y que si quieren un jugador el madrid se come los mocos, el Madrid tiene un equipo envejecido y ya no tiene poder econoico suficiente para fichar a los cracks mundiales, es como el Milan del año 2007 cuando contra todo pronostico gano la champions contra el liverpool precisamente ironico verdad, con un equipo lleno de viejos como el Madrid y en una liga en decadencia ya sin estrellas de primer nivel como la de España.


----------



## JimTonic (25 May 2022)

GUAPORIVERA dijo:


> No recuerdo una humillacion y un ridiculo tan grande en la historia del futbol es lo que hay, han demostrado quien manda y que si quieren un jugador el madrid se come los mocos, el Madrid tiene un equipo envejecido y ya no tiene poder econoico suficiente para fichar a los cracks mundiales, es como el Milan del año 2007 cuando contra todo pronostico gano la champions contra el liverpool precisamente ironico verdad, con un equipo lleno de viejos como el Madrid y en una liga en decadencia ya sin estrellas de primer nivel como la de España.



Parece que cuando lo dices es algo malo


Por supuesto que el Madrid no tiene el dinero del psg, el dinero del psg viene de una dictadura donde se lapidan mujeres y se tiran de los edificios a los homosexual es mientras los niños jalean en la calle.

Ahora repite con orgullo

El Madrid no tiene ese dinero, su dinero viene de lo que el genera, y en los próximos años va a perder muchos jugadores porque no trafica con armas ni con drogas ni con mujeres ni su fuente de financiación es la infamia del islam

Vamos repítelo, ahora di con orgullo la cantidad de jugadores que va a perder


----------



## loquehayqueoir (25 May 2022)

GUAPORIVERA dijo:


> No recuerdo una humillacion y un ridiculo tan grande en la historia del futbol es lo que hay, han demostrado quien manda



Hombre, dejar a Messi sin contrato a 1 de julio y pasarse hasta el 10 de agosto buscando dinero hasta debajo del sofá a ver si daba para renovarlo tampoco estuvo nada mal, eh.


----------



## VYP de Álava (25 May 2022)

GUAPORIVERA dijo:


> No recuerdo una humillacion y un ridiculo tan grande en la historia del futbol es lo que hay, han demostrado quien manda y que si quieren un jugador el madrid se come los mocos, el Madrid tiene un equipo envejecido y ya no tiene poder econoico suficiente para fichar a los cracks mundiales, es como el Milan del año 2007 cuando contra todo pronostico gano la champions contra el liverpool precisamente ironico verdad, con un equipo lleno de viejos como el Madrid y en una liga en decadencia ya sin estrellas de primer nivel como la de España.



Humillación es que te invada el estadio un equipo de granjeros alemanes y encima te eliminen en tu cara. Pero bueno, este año solo es un capítulo más en los ridiculos del VARcelona


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (25 May 2022)

3 días..


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (25 May 2022)

GUAPORIVERA dijo:


> No recuerdo una humillacion y un ridiculo tan grande en la historia del futbol es lo que hay, han demostrado quien manda y que si quieren un jugador el madrid se come los mocos, el Madrid tiene un equipo envejecido y ya no tiene poder econoico suficiente para fichar a los cracks mundiales, es como el Milan del año 2007 cuando contra todo pronostico gano la champions contra el liverpool precisamente ironico verdad, con un equipo lleno de viejos como el Madrid y en una liga en decadencia ya sin estrellas de primer nivel como la de España.



Eso para los afeminados como tú.
A la gente normal nos gusta ganar. Lo de traer figuritas es secundario.
Vas hasta arriba de estrógenos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (25 May 2022)

sabéis si el viejo tiene alguna hija emparentada con Fabian?? Porque no es normal su empeño por fichar a este medianías del futbol mundial









Ancelotti insiste: Tchouameni, bien, pero él quiere a Fabián


Carlo Ancelotti está satisfecho con la incorporación de Tchouameni, pero considera que necesita en su plantilla a uno de sus 'pupilos'. Fabián Ruíz es una de las debilidades del italiano y lo ha pedido al club.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## xilebo (25 May 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (25 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> sabéis si el viejo tiene alguna hija emparentada con Fabian?? Porque no es normal su empeño por fichar a este medianías del futbol mundial
> 
> 
> 
> ...




apenas he visto jugar al tal fabian pero vamos , lo poco que le he visto parece otro marcos llorente : no tiene calidad para el madrid ni de coña , su nivel es eso : un napoles


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (25 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> apenas he visto jugar al tal fabian pero vamos , lo poco que le he visto parece otro marcos llorente : no tiene calidad para el madrid ni de coña , su nivel es eso : un napoles




no está ni entre los 40 mejores futbolistas españoles y el viejo lo quiere. Yo creo que algo de eso hay. Hija follada por fabian.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (25 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> sabéis si el viejo tiene alguna hija emparentada con Fabian?? Porque no es normal su empeño por fichar a este medianías del futbol mundial
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probablemente no.
Lo que pasa es que dicen de fichar a un blanco y ya os parece raro.
Es normal, ya van 3 o 4 años sólo macaqueando.

Fabián es bastante bueno, pero no va a venir.
Creo que un senegalés que juega en el 12º de la liga francesa es la puta polla,
ideal para el Real Madrid.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (25 May 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Probablemente no.
> Lo que pasa es que dicen de fichar a un blanco y ya os parece raro.
> Es normal, ya van 3 o 4 años sólo macaqueando.
> 
> ...




pues si quieren fichar a un blanco para el centro del campo que fichen a olmo. Este si es bueno.


----------



## Scardanelli (25 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> vais a ser el nigral madrid.



REAL MAMADÚ.

HÁGASE.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 May 2022)

Qué mala suerte tienen los del Liverpool que son todos asmáticos. Entre eso y las conmociones cerebrales lo mejor sería matarlos para que no sufran.


----------



## JimTonic (25 May 2022)

50 millones anuales, *a lo que hay que añadir una prima de fichaje por quedarse de 180 millones esto parece que es liquido


son 360 brutos de prima y 100 millones brutos lo que da 660 millones por 3 años brutos, mas el 100% de los derechos de imagen. vamos que se va por encima de los 1000*


----------



## Tubiegah (25 May 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Y Reinier? Ya nadie se acuerda de Reinier?



eso no es una marca de natillas?


----------



## Andr3ws (25 May 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> 50 millones anuales, *a lo que hay que añadir una prima de fichaje por quedarse de 180 millones esto parece que es liquido
> 
> 
> son 360 brutos de prima y 100 millones brutos lo que da 660 millones por 3 años brutos, mas el 100% de los derechos de imagen. vamos que se va por encima de los 1000*



Yo el otro dia calculando (Sin tener ni puta idea de la cifra real que se puede llevar un pajaro de estos por derechos de imagen) me salian 1500 M en 5 años. En 3 pueden ser 1000M tranquilamente. 
Estamos hablando de un sueldo a lo Jordan o Lebron con Nike, un disparate.


----------



## JimTonic (25 May 2022)

alguien puede pegar la noticia del tebas reclamando mas de 200 millones de euros a rubiales????


----------



## Andr3ws (25 May 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Qué mala suerte tienen los del Liverpool que son todos asmáticos. Entre eso y las conmociones cerebrales lo mejor sería matarlos para que no sufran.



Ese articulo está fechado a 2020. 
No sabemos si la actual plantilla tiene esos datos.


----------



## Andr3ws (25 May 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> alguien puede pegar la noticia del tebas reclamando mas de 200 millones de euros a rubiales????



*Tebas reclama a Rubiales los 267 millones que la Federación no ha justificado*

La Liga Nacional de Fútbol Profesional exige a la Real Federación Española de Fútbol (RFEF) el reintegro inmediato de los 267 millones de euros que fueron desviados en pagos sin justificar durante la última etapa de *Ángel María Villar*.
El organismo que preside *Javier Tebas* ha remitido una carta a *Luis Rubiales *y a su secretario general, *Andreu Camps*, en la que les emplaza a justificar en un plazo máximo de 10 días naturales el destino de los fondos o a devolverlos automáticamente. Este último escenario, en caso de materializarse, abocaría a la institución que gobierna el fútbol español a una situación económica muy complicada.
La decisión de la La Liga ha sido adoptada tras el reciente informe elaborado por la Intervención General del Estado, desvelado por EL MUNDO, y mediante el que puso en conocimiento de la Audiencia Nacional la existencia de pagos por importe de 267.288.368,42 euros librados entre 2009 y 2017 cuyo destino final constituye una incógnita.
Estos fondos, tal y como recuerda Tebas en su misiva, procedían de las arcas de La Liga y fueron otorgados en forma de subvención para el pago, entre otras cuestiones, a los árbitros de las diferentes competiciones. Pero también para sufragar alojamientos, viajes, dietas o cursos. En esta línea, subraya La Liga que otorgó exactamente 275.077.674,19 euros en el referido periodo y que hasta un "97,16% no se encuentran adecuadamente justificados".
Al mismo tiempo, Tebas aprovecha para recalcar que los interventores han reprobado con dureza en su informe a los actuales responsables de la RFEF por su "nula colaboración y frontal oposición" a facilitar los justificantes de las operaciones. Y agrega que también La Liga ha venido reclamando el destino de esos fondos durante los últimos años sin respuesta alguna.
*Ocho millones sin justificar*
Entre otros ejemplos, La Liga recuerda que existe una importante cantidad,* 7.999.013,18 euros,* que fueron desembolsados para "retribuir las actuaciones arbitrales" y que "no se encuentran justificados de acuerdo con lo previsto en los convenios de coordinación, pues no se han destinado a aquello que éstos contemplan".
También considera "de extraordinaria gravedad" que de los 26.192.801,81 euros que salieron de las arcas de La Liga para pagar "gastos arbitrales de alojamientos, viajes, dietas y suplidos", 10.610.529,99 euros "carecen de documentación justificativa" y de otros 13.901.894,50 euros ni siquiera existe "documentación acreditativa de los pagos".
La Intervención General del Estado advierte en total de pagos, sólo vinculados con los colegiados, irregulares que afectan a 117.128.021 euros. Pero es que señala que tampoco se ha acreditado el destino de 52.018.761,86 euros que tenían que ir dedicados oficialmente al fútbol base o 29.186.758,40 euros a gastos relacionados con la Copa del Rey.
*El burofax*
La Liga enfatiza en su carta a la RFEF que ya el 31 de mayo de 2018 "requirió infructuosamente vía burofax" al tesorero de Rubiales "para que remitiera la documentación justificativa del destino del dinero con carácter expresamente finalista". Y añade que "hasta la fecha no se ha dado una respuesta satisfactoria a las peticiones documentales efectuadas".
Por todo ello, la Liga "requiere expresamente" a la RFEF la justificación o reintegro de los fondos en 10 días naturales. En caso contrario, advierte a la institución que dirige Rubiales de que "ejercitará cuantas acciones judiciales resulten oportunas en la legítima defensa de sus intereses".
La conclusión de los interventores obra ya en poder del Juzgado de Instrucción número uno de la Audiencia Nacional que instruye la denominada 'Operación Soule' en la que fue detenido y encarcelado Villar y que le investiga, junto a sus antiguos subordinados, por graves delitos de corrupción cometidos durante su etapa como máximo responsable del fútbol español.

Del Inframundo (en modo lectura os deja leerlo)








Tebas reclama a Rubiales los 267 millones que la Federación no ha justificado


La Liga Nacional de Fútbol Profesional exige a la Real Federación Española de Fútbol (RFEF) el reintegro inmediato de los 267 millones de euros que fueron desviados en pagos sin ju




amp.elmundo.es


----------



## JimTonic (25 May 2022)

gracias


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Ese articulo está fechado a 2020.
> No sabemos si la actual plantilla tiene esos datos.



Con la mala suerte que tienen seguro que les han contagiado el asma a los 35 y lo están estudiando en un hospital de EEUU.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## Andr3ws (25 May 2022)

Dato curioso:
Si el R.Madrid gana el sabado la CL y Nadal se lleva RG el domingo siguiente, sería para ambos su titulo 14º en dichas competiciones.

París, ciudad talismán para el R.Madrid y los Madridistas.

SI SE PUEDE!!! SI SE PUEDE!!!! SI SE PUEDE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scardanelli (25 May 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Qué mala suerte tienen los del Liverpool que son todos asmáticos. Entre eso y las conmociones cerebrales lo mejor sería matarlos para que no sufran.



A lo mejor se declara asmáticos para meterse unos buenos inhaladores...


----------



## 4motion (25 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Dato curioso:
> Si el R.Madrid gana el sabado la CL y Nadal se lleva RG el domingo siguiente, sería para ambos su titulo 14º en dichas competiciones.
> 
> París, ciudad talismán para el R.Madrid y los Madridistas.
> ...



Pónmelo con alcaraz y te lo compro.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Andr3ws (25 May 2022)

Otra del asunto Tebas y la RFEF. 


*La Intervención General del Estado acusa a la RFEF de Villar de "pagos sin justificar" por valor de 267 millones de euros*


La *Intervención General de la Administración del Estado (IGAE)* sostiene que la *Real Federación Española de Fútbol (RFEF)* realizó pagos "no justificados adecuadamente" por valor de *267.288.638 euros* durante al menos ocho años, entre los ejercicios *2009 y 2017.* Este organismo ha entregado un informe ante la *Audiencia Nacional,* al que ha tenido acceso en exclusiva EL MUNDO, en el que desmenuza durante el referido periodo el destino de los fondos percibidos por parte de la *Liga Nacional de Fútbol Profesional (LNFP)* y concluye que se realizaron un sinfín de operaciones con este dinero sin que se acreditara debidamente su destino.
Los interventores subrayan que la principal partida en la que el dinero procedente de la LNFP no se justificó correctamente asciende a *117.128.021* euros y se refiere a los *"honorarios de los árbitros, árbitros asistentes, cuartos árbitros y delegados informadores".* En segundo lugar, la IGAE reseña que ha detectado *52.018.761,86* euros supuestamente empleados para la *"contribución al fútbol base"* cuyo destino también es una incógnita. Asimismo, advierte serias deficiencias en *42.640.819,27 euros* derivados del *"IVA devengado* de los convenios de coordinación".
El cuarto de los apartados con abonos sin la acreditación adecuada se eleva a *29.186.758* euros y corresponde a la celebración de las diferentes ediciones del *"Campeonato de España-Copa de S.M. El Rey".* A renglón seguido, destaca la IGAE que *13.875.022,83 euros* que debían ir dedicados a la *"contribución del fútbol aficionado"* también se gastaron sin los justificantes preceptivos. Los interventores también se han topado con 12.439.255 euros que fueron desviados con irregularidades en concepto de "alojamientos, viajes, dietas y suplidos y cursos".
Este informe fue encargado en 2019 por el juez que instruye la denominada _Operación Soule,_ que desembocó en la detención y encarcelamiento del ex presidente del fútbol español, Ángel María Villar, que* continúa acusado de graves delitos de corrupción* durante su gestión. Sin embargo, resaltan los autores del mismo que la documentación necesaria para la confección del documento no les fue facilitada hasta varios años después, al tiempo que en muchos casos "adolecía de importantes carencias y deficiencias". Hasta el punto de que señala la IGAE que en septiembre de 2021 la RFEF "seguía sin subsanar las deficiencias y carencias citadas".
La entidad que dirige ahora *Luis Rubiales* contestó que ponía sus instalaciones a disposición de los auditores para que analizaran cuanta documentación consideraran oportuna. Sin embargo, los interventores rechazaron dicho ofrecimiento y dejan constancia en el documento de que han elaborado su informe final a pesar de no contar con la totalidad de la información requerida.
En términos generales, la IGAE sostiene que "la información proporcionada" por la RFEF para acreditar el destino de los fondos "es insuficiente, incompleta y no permite verificar los pagos efectuados a terceros". A su vez,* "en una parte muy significativa de los gastos* la información aportada tiene carencias que impiden comprobar la trazabilidad de las anotaciones contables con los pagos y, en consecuencia, no permiten acreditar los pagos".
Es más, "los extractos bancarios facilitados no incluyen para un elevado número de gastos los documentos bancarios que detallen el destino de las transferencias y que, al menos, concreten los beneficiarios y el importe que se abona por cada remesa a cada beneficiario". Esto es, "con la información disponible *no hay trazabilidad entre la contabilidad y la documentación bancaria,* además de no existir documentación justificativa de los gastos para una parte significativa de los mismos".










La Intervención General del Estado acusa a la RFEF de Villar de "pagos sin justificar" por valor de 267 millones de euros


La Intervención General de la Administración del Estado (IGAE) sostiene que la Real Federación Española de Fútbol (RFEF) realizó pagos "no justificados adecuadamente" por




amp.elmundo.es


----------



## Andr3ws (25 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Pónmelo con alcaraz y te lo compro.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



¿Alcaraz es madridista? No tengo ni idea.

EDIT: Pues si, es Madridista. Grande Carlitos. 








Equipo de fútbol, aficiones, apodo, familia...: 10 cosas que tal vez no conoces de Carlos Alcaraz


El tenista murciano se ha convertido el jugador más joven en ganar a un top 3 en el US Open al derrotar en un partido épico a Stefanos Tsitsipas.




www.larazon.es


----------



## 4motion (25 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¿Alcaraz es madridista? No tengo ni idea.



Totalmente.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (25 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> A lo mejor se declara asmáticos para meterse unos buenos inhaladores...



Joder van DOPADOS por prescripción médica?

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Scardanelli (25 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Joder van DOPADOS por prescripción médica?
> 
> Jajajaja
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Joder, es el timo más antiguo del dopaje...


----------



## DRIDMA (25 May 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Qué mala suerte tienen los del Liverpool que son todos asmáticos. Entre eso y las conmociones cerebrales lo mejor sería matarlos para que no sufran.



Como más de medio pelotón del Tour. 
- Médico: "Señora, su niño le ha salido ciclista".
- Señora: "¿Cómo?¿Pero si me ha dicho que es asmático?"
- Médico: Pues eso, ciclista.


----------



## Andr3ws (25 May 2022)

"Los del Liverpool corren como aviones" decian...


----------



## juantxxxo (25 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> A lo mejor se declara asmáticos para meterse unos buenos inhaladores...



Eso es muy rollo ciclista. No tienen batidos de proteínas en pool?????? que pregunten en manchester qué tal hacen los batidos


----------



## filets (25 May 2022)

Las entradas en el Bernabeu AGOTADAS tambien.
Habra que ver el partido en el BAR PACO


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 May 2022)

GUAPORIVERA dijo:


> No recuerdo una humillacion y un ridiculo tan grande en la historia del futbol es lo que hay, han demostrado quien manda y que si quieren un jugador el madrid se come los mocos, el Madrid tiene un equipo envejecido y ya no tiene poder econoico suficiente para fichar a los cracks mundiales, es como el Milan del año 2007 cuando contra todo pronostico gano la champions contra el liverpool precisamente ironico verdad, con un equipo lleno de viejos como el Madrid y en una liga en decadencia ya sin estrellas de primer nivel como la de España.



con ese criterio se podria decir que el Madrid ha humillado en algun momento a todos los equipos de España y parte del extranjero…

de hecho yo la humillacion aqui casi la veo para el PSG,que ha necesitado cantidades indecentes de dinero y hasta la intervencion del presidente de Francia para retener al jugador.Que tu unica baza sea pagar y pagar no me parece que hable precisamente bien del atractivo del club y de su imagen…

PD: seguro que no viste humillacion cuando el Madrid saco a CR7 del Manchester United nada menos…


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (25 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Las entradas en el Bernabeu AGOTADAS tambien.
> Habra que ver el partido en el BAR PACO



Mierda, no se donde lei que lo daba tve...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (25 May 2022)

para los que no tengan movistar liga liga de campeones pueden ver el partido en LA 1


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (25 May 2022)

RTVE emitirá la final de la Champions League


La final de la Liga de Campeones de Fútbol regresa a La 1 el próximo sábado 28 de mayo. El encuentro se disputará en el Stade de France en Saint-Denis, en París, a las 21:00 horas.



www.rtve.es


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (25 May 2022)

Tocate, Embape enfadado con el Madrid...Te puteo y me hago el enfadado...muy de manipulador y maltratador, ha sido una suerte que ese tio no acabase en el club....










Cuatro: el entorno de Mbappé está enfadado con el Real Madrid


Creen que el Real Madrid ha mentido y que tienen que salir públicamente porque nunca hubo acuerdo con Kylian. Ahora mismo, la relación está rota.




as.com




Sheeeit!!


----------



## George A (25 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Se necesita un "jugón". De hecho es probable que la actual moda de centrocampistas muy físicos se termine pronto, esos ciclos llevan repitiéndose toda la vida.
> 
> El Madrid en sus épocas de gloria siempre ha tenido centrales brutos, extremos rápidos, delanteros pillos... Y centrocampistas elegantes. Dicen que no tenemos un estilo claro pero yo creo que sí lo tenemos. De hecho en un tier list histórico de centrocampistas del Madrid y del barsa, creo que probablemente quedaríamos al menos igualados.



Qué gran definición de lo que es el estilo o el gusto del aficionado del Real Madrid. Es que es así. Te felicito.

Yo por eso no entiendo que no se ponga en la mesa el nombre de BERNARDO SILVA. El año pasado ya quería salir porque está harto del cielo de Manchester y del aceite que va soltando la Pepi. Pepi dijo que no retenían a nadie pero que viniera con billetes, como quiere salir de Inglaterra porque está harto del fish and chips, la grisura deprimente y las cerditas peggies, fuera de ahí no había potencia económica. Se habló de 70M para salir.

Es el complemento. Valverde, Camavinga y Bernardo Silva. Aurelio de complemento y fondo. Con eso arrasas y encima mantienes la esencia de tener un centrocampista técnicamente virtuoso. Camavinga apunta a eso, pero el Madrid tiene que tener un centrocampista con virtudes cerca del área o no es el Real Madrid.

BERNARDO SILVA. Meted presión conmigo. Y no es negro, es hispano, que no sé cómo va a acabar esto cuando Militao es lo menos negro del once inicial.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (25 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Joder, es el timo más antiguo del dopaje...



son inhalaciones SANAS


----------



## filets (25 May 2022)

George A dijo:


> Qué gran definición de lo que es el estilo o el gusto del aficionado del Real Madrid. Es que es así. Te felicito.
> 
> Yo por eso no entiendo que no se ponga en la mesa el nombre de BERNARDO SILVA. El año pasado ya quería salir porque está harto del cielo de Manchester y del aceite que va soltando la Pepi. Pepi dijo que no retenían a nadie pero que viniera con billetes, como quiere salir de Inglaterra porque está harto del fish and chips, la grisura deprimente y las cerditas peggies, fuera de ahí no había potencia económica. Se habló de 70M para salir.
> 
> ...



EL CIty no necesita dinero y Guardiola JAMAS ayudaria al Madrid. No ficharemos nada de ese equipo


----------



## Silluzollope (25 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Tocate, Embape enfadado con el Madrid...Te puteo y me hago el enfadado...muy de manipulador y maltratador, ha sido una suerte que ese tio no acabase en el club....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No te fíes de esto,es prisa metiendo mierda contra Florentino como de costumbre.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> RTVE emitirá la final de la Champions League
> 
> 
> La final de la Liga de Campeones de Fútbol regresa a La 1 el próximo sábado 28 de mayo. El encuentro se disputará en el Stade de France en Saint-Denis, en París, a las 21:00 horas.
> ...



Supongo la que el comentarista será ese que dan ganas de dormir


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (25 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Dato curioso:
> Si el R.Madrid gana el sabado la CL y Nadal se lleva RG el domingo siguiente, sería para ambos su titulo 14º en dichas competiciones.
> 
> París, ciudad talismán para el R.Madrid y los Madridistas.
> ...




no manches al real madrid comparandolo con la rata covinazi esa
gracias


----------



## George A (25 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> EL CIty no necesita dinero y Guardiola JAMAS ayudaria al Madrid. No ficharemos nada de ese equipo



Pues igual que el Catar San Germen y se intentó con la tortuga. Por preguntar no pasa nada y Bernardo Silva realmente quiere salir, le deprime el cielo de esa isla de piratas borrachos que comen basura.

Según dijo el año pasado Pepi, no retienen al que no quiere estar. Es cuestión de pagar el traspaso. La Pepi no se sabe lo que va a estar ahí y si el jugador quiere salir, sale.

Es una industria y son profesionales, no aficionados. Si quiere salir, sale. Y el año pasado lo intentó.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (25 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Supongo la que el comentarista será ese que dan ganas de dormir




no se. Yo lo veré en movistar champions.


----------



## filets (25 May 2022)

George A dijo:


> Pues igual que el Catar San Germen y se intentó con la tortuga. Por preguntar no pasa nada y Bernardo Silva realmente quiere salir, le deprime el cielo de esa isla de piratas borrachos que comen basura.
> 
> Según dijo el año pasado Pepi, no retienen al que no quiere estar. Es cuestión de pagar el traspaso. La Pepi no se sabe lo que va a estar ahí y si el jugador quiere salir, sale.
> 
> Es una industria y son profesionales, no aficionados. Si quiere salir, sale. Y el año pasado lo intentó.











Manchester City - Cuerpo técnico/directivos


Entrenador, manager y otros: esta estadística muestra a todos los trabajadores, filtrados por su función, que trabajan actualmente para el equipo Manchester City




www.transfermarkt.es





El staff del City. Todos los españoles son secesionistas catalanes
Al Madrid no le dan ni agua sucia


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (25 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Tocate, Embape enfadado con el Madrid...Te puteo y me hago el enfadado...muy de manipulador y maltratador, ha sido una suerte que ese tio no acabase en el club....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuente "personas cercanas al entorno del jugador", "una persona que pasaba por ahi", "un seguidor del PSG", "algunos lumbreras de la puerta 55"... 

Plantearos que no hay futbol y estos echan del orden de noticia de futbol cada hora o menos.


----------



## Tubiegah (25 May 2022)

y la van a emitir en 4k? porque en el 2017 sí la dieron, pero al año siguiente no.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (25 May 2022)

El Real Madrid ofrecería 120 millones por Leao

Negral Madrid


----------



## Th89 (25 May 2022)

Pues a mí Bernardo Silva me gusta, pero es lo de siempre, está en el City, y si bien estos no son tan gilipollas como el PSG, estando Guardiola ni de coña le dejarán salir al Madrid.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 May 2022)

Rafa Leao, me acuerdo cuando estabais todos diciendo que temporadón de Brahim en el Milan y yo que no había tenido cojones de quitarle el puesto al negro ese.

No lo va a fichar el Madrid porque juega por la izquierda.


----------



## Scardanelli (25 May 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El Real Madrid ofrecería 120 millones por Leao
> 
> Negral Madrid



FAKE NEWS.


----------



## Paobas (25 May 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El Real Madrid ofrecería 120 millones por Leao
> 
> Negral Madrid



14 goles en 42 partidos ha marcado el tío en el Milan esta temporada. Es decir, cifras discretas en un equipo campeón. Si te crees que Floper va a ofrecer 120 kilos por un tío así, es que no lo conoces. Ni de coña paga eso, vamos. Pero ni de puta coña. Otra cosa es que hubiera marcado 35 o 40 goles.


----------



## DRIDMA (25 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Las entradas en el Bernabeu AGOTADAS tambien.
> Habra que ver el partido en el BAR PACO



Lo da La1.


----------



## vurvujo (25 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> 3 días..



Me cago en la puta qué nervios.


Y me puse a ver entrevistas del día de los medios y me vine arriba.....

Ahora voy a ver resúmenes de las últimas finales para ya estar al 100 convencido que ganamos.


----------



## 4motion (25 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Tocate, Embape enfadado con el Madrid...Te puteo y me hago el enfadado...muy de manipulador y maltratador, ha sido una suerte que ese tio no acabase en el club....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este es un psicópata de libro.

A tomar por el culo la rata tortuga.

Vamos a por la 14 y que le den por el culo. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (25 May 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El Real Madrid ofrecería 120 millones por Leao
> 
> Negral Madrid




paquete. Ese tio si es un paquete.


----------



## xilebo (25 May 2022)

*Tenerlo, lo tiene*


----------



## Andr3ws (25 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> para los que no tengan movistar liga liga de campeones pueden ver el partido en LA 1



Aprovecharan que hay millones de tios mirando que jamás verían La1 para meter mensajes y mierda NOW.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (25 May 2022)

me huele muy raro...nos lo van a quitar los moracos









El Real Madrid, en la pole por Tchouaméni


El conjunto blanco sigue siendo el favorito para llevarse al mediocentro, aunque el acuerdo todavía no es total. El PSG y el Liverpool siguen al acecho.



as.com


----------



## VYP de Álava (25 May 2022)

Por si no había suficiente humo con Mbappe, ahora cada día sale uno distinto. Hoy es Leao, viendo el nivel de estos personajes mañana saldrán con Pulisic por 95 millones


----------



## Malvender (25 May 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El Real Madrid ofrecería 120 millones por Leao
> 
> Negral Madrid



Por lo que antes valía 60 ahora, sabiendo que el Madrid tiene la cartera llena, nos piden 120


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (25 May 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Por si no había suficiente humo con Mbappe, ahora cada día sale uno distinto. Hoy es Leao, viendo el nivel de estos personajes mañana saldrán con Pulisic por 95 millones




lo de leao es fake. Es imposible que el madrí dé 120 millones por ese paquete.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (25 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> A lo mejor se declara asmáticos para meterse unos buenos inhaladores...



Es materialmente imposible que 22 de sean asmáticos.

No se lo cree nadie.

Otra cosa es que sea cierto o no, pero estadísticamente es una anomalía de cojones.


----------



## VYP de Álava (25 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> lo de leao es fake. Es imposible que el madrí dé 120 millones por ese paquete.



Por eso, es que ni esperan a que pase la final para seguir con el humo. Lamentable lo de estos sujetos.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (25 May 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Por eso, es que ni esperan a que pase la final para seguir con el humo. Lamentable lo de estos sujetos.



Al final el Chumeni no está fichado???'

@Obiwanchernobil te him-boko? Tú dijiste ayer que había mandado al Madric a pastar. No está hecho el fichaje????? Si As ayer lo daba por hecho ....


----------



## Paobas (25 May 2022)

Hay que ver la final con la premisa de que se va o se puede perder, shures. Y no lo digo por negatividad, sino para que si por desgracia sucede, el golpe psicológico sea menor y menos doloroso. 

PD: Cuando eche a rodar el balón dudo que esté pensando en eso. Pero por intentarlo, que no quede.


----------



## VYP de Álava (25 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Al final el Chumeni no está fichado???'
> 
> @Obiwanchernobil te him-boko? Tú dijiste ayer que había mandado al Madric a pastar. No está hecho el fichaje????? Si As ayer lo daba por hecho ....



Mientras no lo anuncie el Madrid no es oficial.

Por otra parte, como veis a Bruno Fernandes como futuro sustituto de Modric? Este debería ser mucho más fácil de fichar que Bernardo Silva y tiene buen toque.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (25 May 2022)

ya me han llamado del corte ingles diciéndome que tengo el nombre y el número de la camiseta preparado. El viernes por la tarde pongo foto de camiseta con nombre mítico


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (25 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Es materialmente imposible que 22 de sean asmáticos.
> 
> No se lo cree nadie.
> 
> Otra cosa es que sea cierto o no, pero estadísticamente es una anomalía de cojones.




no me extrañaría una mierda que en el fútbol ingles la mayoría de jugadores jugasen dopados. Es imposible mantener ese ritmo que meten en los partidos semanalmente.


----------



## VYP de Álava (25 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Es materialmente imposible que 22 de sean asmáticos.
> 
> No se lo cree nadie.
> 
> Otra cosa es que sea cierto o no, pero estadísticamente es una anomalía de cojones.



No entiendo como a estas alturas sigue colando este rollo de los asmáticos









Ángel o demonio de las traineras


La sombra del dopaje acorrala a Manuel Francisco, un visionario del remo



www.google.com


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (25 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Me cago en la puta qué nervios.
> 
> 
> Y me puse a ver entrevistas del día de los medios y me vine arriba.....
> ...




jajaja es verdad
yo he desconectado un poco y no veo casi nada hasta el sabado
porque si no es estar en nevios todo el dia


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (25 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> ya me han llamado del corte ingles diciéndome que tengo el nombre y el número de la camiseta preparado. El viernes por la tarde pongo foto de camiseta con nombre mítico



Pues tengo un conocido trabajando en Madric en el Corte Inglés justo allí, y también es forero.

Te vas a hacer famoso


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (25 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> ya me han llamado del corte ingles diciéndome que tengo el nombre y el número de la camiseta preparado. El viernes por la tarde pongo foto de camiseta con nombre mítico



clao que si oer!

entre la espera del partido y la espera de tu camiseta , macho : esto son ya demasiados nervios coño!! 

ahora en serio : sí hay curiosidad por verla


----------



## petro6 (25 May 2022)

Y los subnormales del Radio Marça, haciendo un especial de la final perdida en el 81. Hijos de puta es poco, cómo se les ve el plumero a esos cerdos.


----------



## VYP de Álava (25 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Y los subnormales del Radio Marça, haciendo un especial de la final perdida en el 81. Hijos de puta es poco, cómo se les ve el plumero a esos cerdos.



Varela tiene un dildo metido en el culo mientras lo comenta


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (25 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Y los subnormales del Radio Marça, haciendo un especial de la final perdida en el 81. Hijos de puta es poco, cómo se les ve el plumero a esos cerdos.



Es que el marca y el As están llenos de indios ... que nos lo confirme @Edge2


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (25 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Pues tengo un conocido trabajando en Madric en el Corte Inglés justo allí, y también es forero.
> 
> Te vas a hacer famoso




la camiseta la tengo en el corte inglés de Santander.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (25 May 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Mientras no lo anuncie el Madrid no es oficial.
> 
> Por otra parte, como veis a Bruno Fernandes como futuro sustituto de Modric? Este debería ser mucho más fácil de fichar que Bernardo Silva y tiene buen toque.



pues como sea muy futura la sustitucion se nos pone el sustituto con 30 años

no le conozco , quizas sea bueno , si lo dices asi sera

pero creo que el madrid no debe traer a tios ya cercanos a los 30 sino jovenes de 20 o poco mas


----------



## Mecanosfera (25 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Hay que ver la final con la premisa de que se va o se puede perder, shures. Y no lo digo por negatividad, sino para que si por desgracia sucede, el golpe psicológico sea menor y menos doloroso.
> 
> PD: Cuando eche a rodar el balón dudo que esté pensando en eso. Pero por intentarlo, que no quede.



Pues yo la verdad estoy en modo "hay que ganar sí o sí". A veces se me viene a la mente la posibilidad de perder y lo que eso implicaría, pero en unos segundos la aparto de mi cabeza Sólo contemplo ganar y quiero toda duda fuera de mi cabeza. Hay que ganar y se puede hacer. Lo del golpe psicológico ya me lo llevaré cuando toque y si toca, cosa que dudo porque VAMOS A GANAR LA FINAL.


----------



## xilebo (25 May 2022)

*El PSG y Mbappé se entrometen*

El *equipo parisino* hace fuerza para quedarse con *Tchouaméni*, que sigue con su idea de firmar por el *Real Madrid*. Aún no hay acuerdo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (25 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Pues yo la verdad estoy en modo "hay que ganar sí o sí". A veces se me viene a la mente la posibilidad de perder y lo que eso implicaría, pero en unos segundos la aparto de mi cabeza Sólo contemplo ganar y quiero toda duda fuera de mi cabeza. Hay que ganar y se puede hacer. Lo del golpe psicológico ya me lo llevaré cuando toque y si toca, cosa que dudo porque VAMOS A GANAR LA FINAL.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (25 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El PSG y Mbappé se entrometen*
> 
> El *equipo parisino* hace fuerza para quedarse con *Tchouaméni*, que sigue con su idea de firmar por el *Real Madrid*. Aún no hay acuerdo.



El Chumino éste parece que va a dar muchos *LOLES *también.

Cuando se vayan los cataríes del QSG lo van a dejar hecho un puto solar. Messi y Neymar os van a hacer un favor ... no se van a ir ni con agua hirviendo.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (25 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Al final el Chumeni no está fichado???'
> 
> @Obiwanchernobil te *him-boko*? Tú dijiste ayer que había mandado al Madric a pastar. No está hecho el fichaje????? Si As ayer lo daba por hecho ....



ese es un mediapunta crack no?


----------



## Edu.R (25 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Y los subnormales del Radio Marça, haciendo un especial de la final perdida en el 81. Hijos de puta es poco, cómo se les ve el plumero a esos cerdos.



Hombre, especial es. Para una que perdemos... las minorias también merecen su cuota.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (25 May 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> ese es un mediapunta crack no?



Es posible, viendo los nombres que quiere fichar el Madrid ... 

Digo yo ... algún blanquito no os iría bien? Si Javi Martínez le valía al Bayern no os valía a vosotros?
David García del Osasuna no es bueno?
Yo qué sé ... o Laporte ... como os gustan tanto los franceses, pues ese tb es español, pero igual es que no es negroc.


----------



## estupeharto (25 May 2022)

mierdape ha quedado como un cerdo, que le den. Viendo como se está comportando ha quedado como un mierda a ojos de todos. Desestabilizará ese equipo de lo cual nos alegraremos. Y ojalá se coma un colín con las copas de Europa año tras año.

El Madrid no debería pagar millonadas por el chumeni, ya tenemos a Valverde y Camavinga. Si sale uno a buen precio vale, que se lo curren como otros equipos en lugar de andar siempre pagando millonadas. Tienen que aprovechar que quieren venir a triunfar al Madrid.

Yo ficharía al Levandosky. La temporada es larga y hay que tener recursos y pólvora para cuando se necesite. Un par de años de fútbol tiene y el Madrid lleva pecando de falta de delantero muchos años. Y además que no vaya al farsa.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (25 May 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> mierdape ha quedado como un cerdo, que le den. Viendo como se está comportando ha quedado como un mierda a ojos de todos. Desestabilizará ese equipo de lo cual nos alegraremos. Y ojalá se coma un colín con las copas de Europa año tras año.
> 
> El Madrid no debería pagar millonadas por el chumeni, ya tenemos a Valverde y Camavinga. Si sale uno a buen precio vale, que se lo curren como otros equipos en lugar de andar siempre pagando millonadas. Tienen que aprovechar que quieren venir a triunfar al Madrid.
> 
> Yo ficharía al Levandosky. La temporada es larga y hay que tener recursos y pólvora para cuando se necesite. Un par de años de fútbol tiene y el Madrid lleva pecando de falta de delantero muchos años. Y además que no vaya al farsa.



Vas a pagar 30 millones por él?


----------



## estupeharto (25 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Vas a pagar 30 millones por él?



Por el polaco sí. 
Si se los gastan con la gorra. Mira Hazard...
El polaco se cuida mucho y es un seguro. Con los balones que le meterían Benzemá, Vini, Modric, y a enchufar.
Le daría unas variantes muy eficaces al juego.
Siempre hay lesiones, etc. No se puede llegar a final de temporada cuando te la juegas, y jugar mermado por no tener pólvora.
Y puede jugar perfectamente con Benzemá porque Karim no es un 9 al uso. O sea, hace falta un matador.
Serían 30-40 millones muy rentables. 
Y él vendría encantado. Y seguro que ganaría una orejona.


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> *Tebas reclama a Rubiales los 267 millones que la Federación no ha justificado*
> 
> La Liga Nacional de Fútbol Profesional exige a la Real Federación Española de Fútbol (RFEF) el reintegro inmediato de los 267 millones de euros que fueron desviados en pagos sin justificar durante la última etapa de *Ángel María Villar*.
> El organismo que preside *Javier Tebas* ha remitido una carta a *Luis Rubiales *y a su secretario general, *Andreu Camps*, en la que les emplaza a justificar en un plazo máximo de 10 días naturales el destino de los fondos o a devolverlos automáticamente. Este último escenario, en caso de materializarse, abocaría a la institución que gobierna el fútbol español a una situación económica muy complicada.
> ...



Entre pillos anda el juego.


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Tocate, Embape enfadado con el Madrid...Te puteo y me hago el enfadado...muy de manipulador y maltratador, ha sido una suerte que ese tio no acabase en el club....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seguirle la corriente al asport y el Marsa torino news, después del ridículo hecho siguen sacando tajada de sus mierdas, ciudadanos periolistos.


----------



## vegahermosa (25 May 2022)

entonces va a venir el moreno ese que tiene nombre de butanero senegales o no


----------



## vegahermosa (25 May 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> mierdape ha quedado como un cerdo, que le den. Viendo como se está comportando ha quedado como un mierda a ojos de todos. Desestabilizará ese equipo de lo cual nos alegraremos. Y ojalá se coma un colín con las copas de Europa año tras año.
> 
> El Madrid no debería pagar millonadas por el chumeni, ya tenemos a Valverde y Camavinga. Si sale uno a buen precio vale, que se lo curren como otros equipos en lugar de andar siempre pagando millonadas. Tienen que aprovechar que quieren venir a triunfar al Madrid.
> 
> Yo ficharía al Levandosky. La temporada es larga y hay que tener recursos y pólvora para cuando se necesite. Un par de años de fútbol tiene y el Madrid lleva pecando de falta de delantero muchos años. Y además que no vaya al farsa.



cuanto mas se enfangue mejor que no se olvide

y que quede como en su momento neymar de culebron veraniego sin fundamento

a ver si floren deja de creer en cuentos de clubes amigos que una cosa es ser un señor en la figura de presidente y otra mas blando que la mierda pavo


----------



## Andr3ws (25 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> ya me han llamado del corte ingles diciéndome que tengo el nombre y el número de la camiseta preparado. El viernes por la tarde pongo foto de camiseta con nombre mítico



CALOPEZ
14


----------



## estupeharto (25 May 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> cuanto mas se enfangue mejor que no se olvide
> 
> y que quede como en su momento neymar de culebron veraniego sin fundamento
> 
> a ver si floren deja de creer en cuentos de clubes amigos que una cosa es ser un señor en la figura de presidente y otra mas blando que la mierda pavo



El tito floren hace las cosas a la antigua. Pero no hay mal que por bien no venga. Pagar 200 millones por un tío que te va a desestabilizar el equipo, yo no lo haría. 
De momento ha mordido el polvo, y ya van unos años. Si el año que viene vuelven a no ganar, van a saltar chispas. Ahora a disfrutar de las peleas de egos que van a tener.


----------



## 《Judas》 (25 May 2022)

Pero vosotros de verdaj os creeis to la película que os habéis montao con el Bembapieses ese?


----------



## 《Judas》 (25 May 2022)

Y en la championjs qué, pensáis salir con el coladero pa robontar o k plan tenéis?


----------



## filets (25 May 2022)

¿Para que ir a buscar Nkunkus fuera cuando tenemos Nkunkus en casa?


----------



## euromelon (25 May 2022)

El mbappe es maricon su novio es achraf


----------



## juantxxxo (25 May 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> El mbappe es maricon su novio es achraf



Ya no le mola Ester???????


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Al final el Chumeni no está fichado???'
> 
> @Obiwanchernobil te him-boko? Tú dijiste ayer que había mandado al Madric a pastar. No está hecho el fichaje????? Si As ayer lo daba por hecho ....



Se va al PSG


----------



## MC33 (25 May 2022)

Creéis que si viniese el polaco podría dar un rendimiento parecido al que nos dio Van the Man allá por 2008?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (25 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1070158
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1070159
> ...



Los otros dos npi de quiénes son pero Nkunku es internacional con Francia y ha metido 35 goles con el Leipzig este año y Peter Federico IV de Prusia no está ni para cederlo al Alcorcón.

No digo que tengamos que fichar a Nkunku específicamente, pero hay un trecho entre el Nkunku de verdad y los Nkunkus del Castilla.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (25 May 2022)

MC33 dijo:


> Creéis que si viniese el polaco podría dar un rendimiento parecido al que nos dio Van the Man allá por 2008?



Justamente eso se me vino a la cabeza.


----------



## MTJohnny (25 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Los otros dos npi de quiénes son pero Nkunku es internacional con Francia y ha metido 35 goles con el Leipzig este año y Peter Federico IV de Prusia no está ni para cederlo al Alcorcón.
> 
> No digo que tengamos que fichar a Nkunku específicamente, pero hay un trecho entre el Nkunku de verdad y los Nkunkus del Castilla.



Parafraseando al Señor Jesucristo con aquello de "oísteis que fue dicho", yo os comento lo siguiente: oísteis que fue dicho que había que fichar a Nkunku porque se infló a meter goles en la Bundesliga. Pero yo os digo, ¿por qué nadie dice nunca, por ejemplo, que hay que fichar a gente como Patrick Schick, que ha marcado más goles que el otro? Pues porque Schick es un pobre checo cuyo terrible pecado es que sus padres le parieron BLANCO.

Oísteis que fue dicho que había que fichar a Tchuamendi porque tiene 22 años y juega en la selección de Francia, como si no hubiera jugadores BLANCOS de 22 años jugando por las selecciones de Bélgica, Holanda, Austria y mil naciones más. Y no hablemos de argentinos o uruguayos, ya nadie se molesta en mandar ojeadores a esos países para fichar a los jóvenes BLANCOS que despunten en sus ligas. Porque claro, en esos países del cono austral no encontrarás negros de los cojones con pintas de pandillero, que es lo que pone cachondo al Tito Floren y al Marca.

El tema es este, y no otro.

Cojones ya.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (25 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1070158
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1070159
> ...



Real MENADRID FC


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 May 2022)

Buah, veréis que gustazo el años que viene, masana, nkuku, touchamendi, camavinga...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (25 May 2022)

MTJohnny dijo:


> Parafraseando al Señor Jesucristo con aquello de "oísteis que fue dicho", yo os comento lo siguiente: oísteis que fue dicho que había que fichar a Nkunku porque se infló a meter goles en la Bundesliga. Pero yo os digo, ¿por qué nadie dice nunca, por ejemplo, que hay que fichar a gente como Patrick Schick, que ha marcado más goles que el otro? Pues porque Schick es un pobre checo cuyo terrible pecado es que sus padres le parieron BLANCO.



Ya que lo mencionas, a mí Schick me encantó en la Eurocopa. Evidentemente a estas alturas de la vida no me voy a poner a ver partidos del Bayer Leverkusen para dármelas de Maldini, pero me pareció un muy buen futbolista.


----------



## filets (25 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buah, veréis que gustazo el años que viene, masana, nkuku, touchamendi, camavinga...



"los blancos"


----------



## 11kjuan (25 May 2022)

MTJohnny dijo:


> Parafraseando al Señor Jesucristo con aquello de "oísteis que fue dicho", yo os comento lo siguiente: oísteis que fue dicho que había que fichar a Nkunku porque se infló a meter goles en la Bundesliga. Pero yo os digo, ¿por qué nadie dice nunca, por ejemplo, que hay que fichar a gente como Patrick Schick, que ha marcado más goles que el otro? Pues porque Schick es un pobre checo cuyo terrible pecado es que sus padres le parieron BLANCO.
> 
> Oísteis que fue dicho que había que fichar a Tchuamendi porque tiene 22 años y juega en la selección de Francia, como si no hubiera jugadores BLANCOS de 22 años jugando por las selecciones de Bélgica, Holanda, Austria y mil naciones más. Y no hablemos de argentinos o uruguayos, ya nadie se molesta en mandar ojeadores a esos países para fichar a los jóvenes BLANCOS que despunten en sus ligas. Porque claro, en esos países del cono austral no encontrarás negros de los cojones con pintas de pandillero, que es lo que pone cachondo al Tito Floren y al Marca.
> 
> ...



A ver eso está muy bien, pero hace años se fichó a un tal Jovic por una morterada de pasta y ahí está el chaval, a gol por temporada.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (25 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buah, veréis que gustazo el años que viene, masana, nkuku, touchamendi, camavinga...



Waka waka eh eh...porque esto es africa....
Nuevo himno del real madrid by chaquira


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 May 2022)

Podra ganar MOU el ultimo titulo europeo de clubes que le queda por ganar?


----------



## xilebo (25 May 2022)

*Un dato que pasó inadvertido*


----------



## VYP de Álava (25 May 2022)

MTJohnny dijo:


> Parafraseando al Señor Jesucristo con aquello de "oísteis que fue dicho", yo os comento lo siguiente: oísteis que fue dicho que había que fichar a Nkunku porque se infló a meter goles en la Bundesliga. Pero yo os digo, ¿por qué nadie dice nunca, por ejemplo, que hay que fichar a gente como Patrick Schick, que ha marcado más goles que el otro? Pues porque Schick es un pobre checo cuyo terrible pecado es que sus padres le parieron BLANCO.
> 
> Oísteis que fue dicho que había que fichar a Tchuamendi porque tiene 22 años y juega en la selección de Francia, como si no hubiera jugadores BLANCOS de 22 años jugando por las selecciones de Bélgica, Holanda, Austria y mil naciones más. Y no hablemos de argentinos o uruguayos, ya nadie se molesta en mandar ojeadores a esos países para fichar a los jóvenes BLANCOS que despunten en sus ligas. Porque claro, en esos países del cono austral no encontrarás negros de los cojones con pintas de pandillero, que es lo que pone cachondo al Tito Floren y al Marca.
> 
> ...



Estas obsesionado. No serás gringo?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (25 May 2022)

El presi de la mafia de la uefa amenazando al Madrid


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Podra ganar MOU el ultimo titulo europeo de clubes que le queda por ganar?



Coño si es hoy. Habrá que verla por Mou.


----------



## fachacine (25 May 2022)

Tchouameni parece un tipo sensato y con los pies en el suelo


@P'tit Quinquin


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 May 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Coño si es hoy. Habrá que verla por Mou.



Ahora está 1 llorando porque no es la Intertoto y la gente se cree que sí. Lo llamaré Recopa Paco.


----------



## Th89 (25 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> El presi de la mafia de la uefa amenazando al Madrid



El hijo puta ese va a dejar a Platini y Blatter como ejemplos de honorabilidad.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (25 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Tchouameni parece un tipo sensato y con los pies en el suelo
> 
> 
> @P'tit Quinquin



Sí, a ver si ahora la ratortuga no le come el coco para que vaya al QSG. Lo mismo le "sugiere" que para su continuidad en la selección sería bueno formar parte del gran proyecto ilusionante parisino.


----------



## Suprimo (25 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Podra ganar MOU el ultimo titulo europeo de clubes que le queda por ganar?



Al descanso se van ganando. otra cosa es que ese torneo de mierda sirva para algo más que para ganar algo más que el Barsa arrvinado


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 May 2022)

El 10 del Feyenord, Cocú, y el lateral derecho, Gertrudis, son buenos y tienen 21 años. A esos los ficha el Sevilla o alguno de esos.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## GUAPORIVERA (25 May 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> Parece que cuando lo dices es algo malo
> 
> 
> Por supuesto que el Madrid no tiene el dinero del psg, el dinero del psg viene de una dictadura donde se lapidan mujeres y se tiran de los edificios a los homosexual es mientras los niños jalean en la calle.
> ...



Vaya pues los moros si que saben no como los pacos planchabragas que no tienen ni presuncion de inocencia.


----------



## GUAPORIVERA (25 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> con ese criterio se podria decir que el Madrid ha humillado en algun momento a todos los equipos de España y parte del extranjero…
> 
> de hecho yo la humillacion aqui casi la veo para el PSG,que ha necesitado cantidades indecentes de dinero y hasta la intervencion del presidente de Francia para retener al jugador.Que tu unica baza sea pagar y pagar no me parece que hable precisamente bien del atractivo del club y de su imagen…
> 
> PD: seguro que no viste humillacion cuando el Madrid saco a CR7 del Manchester United nada menos…



En ese momento demostro que era mas poderoso que el united, el ridiculo ha sido Florentino filtrando que ya estaba hecho y que estaba cedido en el psg los chuletas de la prensa cavernariay el zaska final, no tiene comparacion se la ha clavado doblada y hasta el fondo y sin vaselina.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 May 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> El 10 del Feyenord, Cocú, y el lateral derecho, Gertrudis, son buenos y tienen 21 años. A esos los ficha el Sevilla o alguno de esos.
> 
> Cuidado pues.



También es bueno el otro lateral, Melecio. Y el Feyenord se está mereciendo el empate.


----------



## Andr3ws (25 May 2022)

Virgen Santa, el equipo femenino es la mayor vergüenza que puede haber. 
Flopper, disuelve ese disparate.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 May 2022)

Va a ganar Mou pero me está gustando más el Feyenord. Si los delanteros no la pasaran cuando tienen tiro y tiraran cuando tienen pase hoy serían campeones de la Recopa Paco.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 May 2022)

bueno MOU si ganan ganara el derecho a jugar laEUROPA league...que ocjones de premio


----------



## loquehayqueoir (25 May 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Ahora está 1 llorando porque no es la Intertoto y la gente se cree que sí. Lo llamaré Recopa Paco.



Recopaco


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> bueno MOU si ganan ganara el derecho a jugar laEUROPA league...que ocjones de premio



Más que premio es un castigo.


----------



## Suprimo (25 May 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Más que premio es un castigo.



Pves ya juega más que uno de los semifinalistas de la Champions de este año


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 May 2022)

Filtración:

"Mamadou massana podría tener un precontrato con el real Madrid, por 5 años a razón de 8 millones de euros netos por temporada".


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (25 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Filtración:
> 
> "Mamadou massana podría tener un precontrato con el real Madrid, por 5 años a razón de 8 millones de euros netos por temporada".


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (25 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Filtración:
> 
> "Mamadou massana podría tener un precontrato con el real Madrid, por 5 años a razón de 8 millones de euros netos por temporada".



Joder otro mas...de verdad la era mamadu es imparaplA


----------



## Gorrión (25 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Filtración:
> 
> "Mamadou massana podría tener un precontrato con el real Madrid, por 5 años a razón de 8 millones de euros netos por temporada".



8 netos, vamos que va cobrar mas que el mismo Modric.

NO ME HAGAS REIR.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 May 2022)

mou gana otro tiltulo


----------



## DRIDMA (25 May 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (25 May 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> 8 netos, vamos que va cobrar mas que el mismo Modric.
> 
> NO ME HAGAS REIR.



Modric gana 16.

Lo justo si el Madrid se quiere asegurar una estrella emergente como massana.

Massana para quien no lo conozcáis es una mezcla entre Adama traore y kante


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>



Dime una sola de mis filtraciones que no se haya cumplido???


----------



## Gorrión (25 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Modric gana 16.
> 
> Lo justo si el Madrid se quiere asegurar una estrella emergente como massana.
> 
> Massana para quien no lo conozcáis es una mezcla entre Adama traore y kante



16 brutos que serían 8 netos.


*Gareth Bale: *31.848.960 euros brutos.

*Eden Hazard: *22.981.920 euros brutos.

*David Alaba:* 21.654.880 euros brutos.

*Toni Kroos*: 18.518.240 euros brutos.

*Luka Modric:* 16.588.000 euros brutos.

*Karim Benzema: *16.588.000 euros brutos.

*Thibaut Courtois:* 15.260.960 euros brutos.

*Marcelo:* 15.019.680 euros brutos.

*Isco:* 12.727.520 euros brutos.

*Casemiro: *11.098.880 euros brutos.

*Vinícius Júnior: *11.098.880 euros brutos.

*Ferland Mendy*: 9.168.640 euros brutos.

*Éder Militão: *9.168.640 euros brutos.

*Dani Carvajal: *9.168.640 euros brutos.

*Luka Jovic:* 9.168.640 euros brutos.

*Nacho: *7.962.240 euros brutos.

*Rodrygo: *7.962.240 euros brutos.

*Dani Ceballos: *7.720.960 euros brutos.

*Marco Asensio: *7.057.440 euros brutos.

*Lucas Vázquez: *6.333.600 euros brutos.

*Mariano: *6.333.600 euros brutos.

*Federico Valverde:* 4.101.760 euros brutos.

*Jesús Vallejo:* 1.990.560 euros brutos.

* Camavinga: *1.327.040 euros brutos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 May 2022)

Filtración:

Barcelona y real Madrid luchan por hacerse con los servicios de la joven perla mamadou karamoco:


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Dime una sola de mis filtraciones que no se haya cumplido???



¿No hay oferta por los laterales del Feyenord Mamadou Gertrudis y Mamadou Melecio?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> 16 brutos que serían 8 netos.
> 
> 
> *Gareth Bale: *31.848.960 euros brutos.
> ...



Lo siento tus fuentes no son fiables, esos no son los sueldos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 May 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> ¿No hay oferta por los laterales del Feyenord Mamadou Gertrudis y Mamadou Melecio?



Disculpame pero esto esto es muy serio.


----------



## vurvujo (25 May 2022)

Dicen que este documental es muy bueno.
Para matar un poco los nervios


----------



## Andr3ws (25 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Filtración:
> 
> Barcelona y real Madrid luchan por hacerse con los servicios de la joven perla mamadou karamoco:



Karamoko? En serio? 

Yo ya iba buscando un Florentino Negro para que el palco no desentone con los que están en el césped.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Disculpame pero esto esto es muy serio.



El partido que han hecho hoy no ha sido de broma.


----------



## vurvujo (25 May 2022)

El documental contra el Chelsea


----------



## vurvujo (25 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> *Gareth Bale: *31.848.960 euros brutos.
> 
> *Marcelo:* 15.019.680 euros brutos.
> 
> *Isco:* 12.727.520 euros brutos.



59.596.160

Con eso le subes los ingresos a Vini y te sobra pasta para traerte a un par de mamadús.


----------



## vurvujo (25 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> *Eden Hazard: *22.981.920 euros brutos.
> 
> *Luka Jovic:* 9.168.640 euros brutos.
> 
> *Mariano: *6.333.600 euros brutos.



38.484.160

Un puto desperdicio, de aquí dos años también nos quitamos esa losa

Eso alcanzará para renovar a Rodrygo y comprar otro mamadú.


----------



## Roedr (26 May 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Mou ha nacido 2k años tarde. Habría sido un gran emperador romano.


----------



## Roedr (26 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> 16 brutos que serían 8 netos.
> 
> 
> *Gareth Bale: *31.848.960 euros brutos.
> ...



Joder con Isco... no me extraña que esté tan gordo. Kross & Alaba ganando más que Benzema es completamente ridículo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Filtración:
> 
> Barcelona y real Madrid luchan por hacerse con los servicios de la joven perla mamadou karamoco:



el que despunto teniendo 16 años"y ahora se ve que tiene30


----------



## VYP de Álava (26 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Joder con Isco... no me extraña que esté tan gordo. * Kross* & Alaba ganando más que Benzema es completamente ridículo.



8 años en el Madrid y todavía siguen escribiendo mal su apellido.


----------



## vurvujo (26 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Joder con Isco... no me extraña que esté tan gordo. Kross & Alaba ganando más que Benzema es completamente ridículo.



FloPer fijó el salario de Karim viendo los mensajes de cariño que se le daba aquí en este hilo... mucho le ofreció, debía cobrarle por ponerse la camiseta del Madrid.


----------



## vurvujo (26 May 2022)

En teoría esto iba a ser un documental del PSG... pero pasó lo que pasó y se convirtió en un documental del Madrid


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (26 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Filtración:
> 
> Barcelona y real Madrid luchan por hacerse con los servicios de la joven perla mamadou karamoco:



bueno demasiado obiwanchernobil por hoy... me voy al piltro


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Dime una sola de mis filtraciones que no se haya cumplido???




tu dijiste que la rata se quedaba en el qatar saint germain , luego dijiste que la rata fichaba por el madrid , y despues volviste con que la rata se quedaba en el qatar saint germain.

esa fue tu secuencia.
y si no has borrado tus mensajes ahi en paginas atras estan

tus "filtraciones" son un pegar tiros al aire a todo plato segun lo que escuchas en la radio del trabajo , y cambiar en cada momento cuando te llega nueva informacion 

eres mejor que los del marca&as


----------



## Cuqui (26 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buah, veréis que gustazo el años que viene, masana, nkuku, touchamendi, camavinga...



Nos confirmas tchouameni al psg?


Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Modric gana 16.
> 
> Lo justo si el Madrid se quiere asegurar una estrella emergente como massana.
> 
> Massana para quien no lo conozcáis es una mezcla entre Adama traore y kante



Te has inventado el nombre o te has inventado la filtracion completa? Link a la ficha del nigger.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (26 May 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Vale, pero es que aquí lo último que ha salido destacable es Carvajal y ya hace años, y tampoco es que se destaque por la abundancia de presencias de canteranos del Madrid. Es obvio que hay un problema en la cantera.



¿Y a quién ha sacado el Farsa en los últimos años?

Que yo recuerdo a Ansu meniscoroto Fati, todo lo demás traído de fuera...

Todo relato


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Nos confirmas tchouameni al psg?
> 
> 
> Te has inventado el nombre o te has inventado la filtracion completa? Link a la ficha del nigger.




No invento nada, yo solo manejo información mamadou massana en acción:


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (26 May 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Me hace cuestionarme el papel de la cantera. Si no va a ser un recurso del que obtener jugadores para el primer equipo, entonces para qué está?



La cantera real del.Real Madrid para incorporar al primer equipo es una cantera global formada por todos los jugadores de todas las canteras de todos los equipos del mundo.
Vini, rodrygo, valverde, camavinga, etc.... son jugadores extraídos de esa cantera. Dicha cantera + jugadores contrastados es la base del primer equipo del Real Madrid.

La cantera que surge de La Fábrica sirve principalmente para financiar la compra de esos jugadores que sí van a poder funcionar en el primer equipo.

Como recordaban antes, la cantera del Real Madrid es la que más jugadores aporta a la Liga. Acaban jugando en el Cadiz, Valencia, Español, etc... porque de los 600 chavales de la fábrica resulta que no pueden competir con los miles y miles de chavales que se crían y forman en esa cantera global de la que hablaba en el primer párrafo.

Esto lo explicó hace varios años Florentino, y se ha demostrado como la manera más inteligente de gestionar los dineros y los resultados deportivos de este club, y viendo las.champions obtenidas y las crisis y desembolsos de otros equipos creo que esta siendo un éxito.

Reconozcamos al tito Floren sus aciertos al igual que criticamos su errores y caprichos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Filtración:
> 
> Barcelona y real Madrid luchan por hacerse con los servicios de la joven perla mamadou karamoco:



Échale un vistazo a Mamamé Laverga, tiene buena pinta.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (26 May 2022)

*El Real Madrid sigue siendo el club más valioso de Europa: 3.184 M€*
*La entidad blanca lidera por cuarto año consecutivo el informe 'The European Elite 2022: Football Clubs' Valuation' de Football Benchmark.*




*El Real Madrid es, por cuarta temporada consecutiva, el club más valioso del mundo. El valor empresarial de la entidad blanca asciende a 3.184 millones de euros*, según el informe anual _The European Elite 2022: Football Clubs' Valuation_ de Football Benchmark, que cumple su séptima edición en el análisis de los 32 clubes más poderosos de Europa. Esa cifra supone una revalorización del 9% respecto a la temporada pasada. El Madrid es el único club que supera la barrera de los 3.000 millones de valor. *"El Real Madrid prolonga su liderato gracias a sus continuos éxitos comerciales y deportivos.", explica Andrea Sartori*, fundador y CEO de Football Benchmark.


Real Madrid

España

Noticias
Estadísticas
El informe resalta precisamente el mérito del Real Madrid con su política de contención de costes (en la temporada 2020-21 el club destinó el 63% de sus ingresos a costes salariales frente a, por ejemplo, el 88% que dedicó el Barça) y una plantilla con menor tasación que las de sus rivales. "*Mientras que su plantilla, con un valor de 815 millones de euros, es la séptima más valiosa, sus veteranas estrellas demuestran una y otra vez su clase*, progresando hasta las semifinales de la Champions la temporada pasada y compitiendo en la final ahora", destaca Football Benchmark.


En un contexto de pandemia donde las pérdidas fueron generalizadas (de los 32 clubes analizados, solo cinco lograron beneficios durante el período de crisis sanitaria), el Madrid logró cerrar sus cuentas con un resultado positivo. Ello pese a que las ventas de las tiendas cayeron un 50% y el cierre del Bernabéu ha supuesto perder ingresos por valor de 84 millones de euros. *"Admirablemente, es uno de los pocos clubes que registraron un beneficio neto en los dos años impactados por la pandemia"*, enfatiza Sartori.

Ampliar
Valor empresarial de los 32 clubes más relevantes de Europa. Football Benchmark
El estudio de Football Benchmark realiza la tasación de los 32 clubes seleccionados en base a cinco grandes pilares: rentabilidad, potencial deportivo, derechos de televisión, propiedad del estadio y popularidad, medida esta última, entre otros criterios, por su impacto en redes sociales. "Los más de 279 millones de seguidores [a enero de 2022] que tiene el club en las redes atestiguan su enorme atractivo comercial", señala el informe, que también destaca las oportunidades que proporcionará la remodelación del estadio. *El nuevo Bernabéu, vaticina, "dará al club madrileño un descomunal aumento de los ingresos y potencialmente una ventaja comparativa sobre otros grandes clubes europeos y su histórico rival, el Barcelona"*.
*Barça, Atlético, Sevilla, Valencia y Villarreal, en la lista*
Otros cinco clubes españoles aparecen entre los 32 más poderosos de Europa. *El Barça, cuyo valor empresarial está tasado en 2.814 millones de euros, es tercero, por detrás del Manchester United (2.883 M€)*. No hay ningún otro club de LaLiga en el top-10, que está copado por cinco equipos de la Premier (Liverpool, City, Chelsea y Tottenham, además del United), un alemán (Bayern), un francés (PSG) y un italiano (Juventus). *El Atlético es 12º, con un valor estimado de 1.234 millones de euros*. En el ranking de Football Benchmark también aparecen el *Sevilla* (25º, con un valor de 390 millones de euros), el *Valencia* (26º, 385 M€) y el *Villarreal* (31º, tasado en 303 M€).

*Real Madrid, marca de clubes más valiosa del mundo: 1.525 millones de euros*

*Cuánto dinero se lleva el Real Madrid y cuánto gana de premio por ser campeón de Liga*

Etiquetado en:
Sevilla Fútbol Club
Villarreal CF
Final Champions League
Liga Santander
Valencia CF
Real Madrid
Champions League
Fase final
La Liga
Primera división
FC Barcelona
Ligas fútbol
Atlético Madrid
Fútbol
Equipos
Competiciones
Organizaciones deportivas
Deportes
Economía
Más


----------



## vurvujo (26 May 2022)

Así ganamos la undécima en el 2016





__





En el corazón de la Undécima | Real Madrid CF


Web Oficial del Real Madrid con las últimas noticias, fotos, videos y venta de entradas para los partidos.




www.realmadrid.com


----------



## VYP de Álava (26 May 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> La cantera real del.Real Madrid para incorporar al primer equipo es una cantera global formada por todos los jugadores de todas las canteras de todos los equipos del mundo.
> Vini, rodrygo, valverde, camavinga, etc.... son jugadores extraídos de esa cantera. Dicha cantera + jugadores contrastados es la base del primer equipo del Real Madrid.
> 
> La cantera que surge de La Fábrica sirve principalmente para financiar la compra de esos jugadores que sí van a poder funcionar en el primer equipo.
> ...





Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> La cantera real del.Real Madrid para incorporar al primer equipo es una cantera global formada por todos los jugadores de todas las canteras de todos los equipos del mundo.
> Vini, rodrygo, valverde, camavinga, etc.... son jugadores extraídos de esa cantera. Dicha cantera + jugadores contrastados es la base del primer equipo del Real Madrid.
> 
> La cantera que surge de La Fábrica sirve principalmente para financiar la compra de esos jugadores que sí van a poder funcionar en el primer equipo.
> ...



Y eso está muy bien pero no crees que hay jugadores que podrían tener más presencias en partidos contra rivales en teoría flojos y ver como rinden?

Es que me parece de coña que ahora hablen de fichar por ejemplo a RDT, cuando lo has tenido en casa y no le diste oportunidades.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 May 2022)

Yo creo que el Madrid no debería dejar la oportunidad de fichar a nkuku y massana, sería una oportunidad única de penetrar en el mercado senegalés y vender camisetas y merchandasing allí.


----------



## Woden (26 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Modric gana 16.
> 
> Lo justo si el Madrid se quiere asegurar una estrella emergente como massana.
> 
> Massana para quien no lo conozcáis es una mezcla entre Adama traore y kante



Massana es otro negro random al que no conoce ni su padre.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 May 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Massana es otro negro random al que no conoce ni su padre.



Massana lleva varios años a nivel top.

Es el relevo generacional.

Además nos abre las puertas al mercado senegalés.


----------



## Woden (26 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Filtración:
> 
> Barcelona y real Madrid luchan por hacerse con los servicios de la joven perla mamadou karamoco:



El que nos faltaba para el bingo. Caramoco, esto es una merienda de negros.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 May 2022)

Woden dijo:


> El que nos faltaba para el bingo. Caramoco, esto es una merienda de negros.




Yo lo que entiendo es que no conoces a los clavos del futuro.


----------



## Woden (26 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Massana lleva varios años a nivel top.
> 
> Es el relevo generacional.
> 
> Además nos abre las puertas al mercado senegalés.



Mantero market, veo potencial ahí.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (26 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo creo que el Madrid no debería dejar la oportunidad de fichar a nkuku y massana, sería una oportunidad única de penetrar en el mercado senegalés y vender camisetas y merchandasing allí.



Jajaja.

Y mi hay ningún Mamadou de Guinea Bissau ni de Zambia?

Estamos perdiendo dinero.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (26 May 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Y eso está muy bien pero no crees que hay jugadores que podrían tener más presencias en partidos contra rivales en teoría flojos y ver como rinden?
> 
> Es que me parece de coña que ahora hablen de fichar por ejemplo a RDT, cuando lo has tenido en casa y no le diste oportunidades.



Completamente de acuerdo en dar más peso en determinados partidos a jugadores de la casa en formación pero eso es una cuestión que decide el mánager ( entrenador ) del equipo. Ya se ha hablado al respecto en este hilo, personajes como Zz no son el perfil de entrenador que piensa en el club a largo plazo, piensan en el objetivo inmediato, por ese motivo se fueron por la parte de atrás sin haberles visto demasiado en el primer equipo gente como Achraf, Reguilon, Llorente, Odegaard y estuvimos a punto de perder por el camino a Valverde, Rodrygo o al mismo Vini. 
Tampoco es que Ancellotti sea muy distinto, al menos, no es tan cabezón como Zz y ha usado inteligentemente a las apuestas evidentes del club PERO no hemos visto a gente como Blanco, Miguel o Vallejo ...
El tema de la cantera es un recurso para tiempos complicados en lo económico - como le pasa ahora al Farsa- o cuando los tíos son realmente buenos - Quinta del Buitre - 

Todo lo demás es relato.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (26 May 2022)

2 días...


----------



## Andr3ws (26 May 2022)

Todos los aquí presentes sabemos que Caramoko debería usar el apellido de la madre, sea el que sea.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 May 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil me ha mandado un privado con los 2 nuevos mas que posibles fichajes del madrid!!!

me ha dicho que no lo cuente , que de momento es secreto segun sus filtraciones

pero es que no puedo aguantarme tios!! que buenas noticias!








Mamadu Tongo :

es de zimbaue y suele llevar camisas blancas a modo de guiño al madrid













Mamadu Sebo :

este es por el que el real madrid esta pujando fuerte

pero esta dubitativo , se lo esta pensando aun , recibe las ofertas por su movil en tanzania donde vive , pero el cabron quiere mayor cantidad de dinero


----------



## Andr3ws (26 May 2022)

Das una patada a una piedra y sale un Mamadou futbolero. 






Awer Mabil: "Cuando jugaba descalzo y con una pelota de trapo soñaba con hacerlo en España... y aquí estoy"


La sonrisa se le sale de la cara. Awer ha cumplido un sueño. Va a jugar en la Liga española. La estrella de la selección australiana de fútbol aterriza en Cádiz tras su paso por Di




www.marca.com


----------



## Ritalapollera (26 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Filtración:
> 
> Barcelona y real Madrid luchan por hacerse con los servicios de la joven perla mamadou karamoco:



Mamadú karamoco???? En serio??? Mamadú karamoco???? Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## filets (26 May 2022)

Acabo de acordarme de
*Mamadou Diallo*


----------



## artemis (26 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo creo que el Madrid no debería dejar la oportunidad de fichar a nkuku y massana, sería una oportunidad única de penetrar en el mercado senegalés y vender camisetas y merchandasing allí.



Que coño dices??? el madris debería fichar a Cabral y La Araña y darle un duro golpe al farsa


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil me ha mandado un privado con los 2 nuevos mas que posibles fichajes del madrid!!!
> 
> me ha dicho que no lo cuente , que de momento es secreto segun sus filtraciones
> 
> ...



El segundo dicen que es una mwzcla de Haazard e Isco. A saber porque...


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (26 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Massana lleva varios años a nivel top.
> 
> Es el relevo generacional.
> 
> Además nos abre las puertas al mercado senegalés.






Este es el pib per cápita de Senegral.

Buen *mercao *(es el mercao hamijos).


----------



## Edu.R (26 May 2022)

Los ingleses no tienen remedio.

Cuando nos cargamos al Chelsea, "Guardiola tiene suficiente fútbol para eliminar al Real Madrid".

Ahora "El Liverpool es demasiado bueno para el Real Madrid".

Si ganamos la final después de eliminar al top-3 de la Premier, alomejor todavía siguen pensando que ellos son lo más, cuando la Conference se la ha llevado un italiano y la Europa League un alemán.

Con toda la pasta que tienen, vergüenza debería darles.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (26 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Los ingleses no tienen remedio.
> 
> Cuando nos cargamos al Chelsea, "Guardiola tiene suficiente fútbol para eliminar al Real Madrid".
> 
> ...



A por ellos!


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Los ingleses no tienen remedio.
> 
> Cuando nos cargamos al Chelsea, "Guardiola tiene suficiente fútbol para eliminar al Real Madrid".
> 
> ...



Y les da, pero tienen muy claro que pase lo que pase la clave es saber venderse. Y no les va mal.
Por otro lado, a nivel organizativo, los mangoneos y tejemanejes quehay en la liga no hay alli


----------



## DRIDMA (26 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Modric gana 16.
> 
> Lo justo si el Madrid se quiere asegurar una estrella emergente como massana.
> 
> Massana para quien no lo conozcáis es una mezcla entre *Adama traore* y kante


----------



## JimTonic (26 May 2022)

creo que al massana no lo van a contratar porque ha pedido por contrato una parte de una esquina del bernabeu para poder vender bolsos despues de los partidos


----------



## JimTonic (26 May 2022)

dos pensamientos me sobrevuelan en la cabeza


1) Mbpee es el mejor del mundo, pero toda esta ola que se ha creado en torno a el y que ha llegado a pagar 200 millones por año + 100% de los derechos, también ha llegado a el mismo, y han inflado lo que puede y lo que no puede hacer. Ahora mismo si vemos a las ultimas grandes estrellas, tenian detras a los mejores equipos de su generacion, y ya estamos viendo lo que es de un grande sino tienes a 10 tios a tu alrededor en su mejor momento. Cristiano, Messi, .... Es decir, yo creo que el que va a explotar todo su potencial es Halland y no Mbpee. Pero de todas formas el tiempo lo dira


2) Me parece que alguien (puede ser tebas, puede ser otro) va a denunciar a la UEFA que permite que se ayuden a empresas con dinero publico (empresas equipos). Me parece que cuando termine la final y antes de la proxima temporada se va a levantar un revuelo importante con esto. Por un lado me deja tranquilo, porque como echen al madrid, barca o la juve de la final de la copa de europa, automaticamente estos van a denunciar a la UE sobre las ayudas publicas a equipos y se puede abrir un melon que dejaria a la ley bosmann en nada



era mis dos peniques


----------



## xilebo (26 May 2022)

*Sí, Pep. Lo que tú digas...*


----------



## Chispeante (26 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Y les da, pero tienen muy claro que pase lo que pase la clave es saber venderse. Y no les va mal.
> Por otro lado, a nivel organizativo, los mangoneos y tejemanejes quehay en la liga no hay alli



El relato, nuevamente el relato. Los audiovisual, es territorio anglo y lo dominan como nadie en el mundo. Será cosa del idioma, pero nadie viste el relato mejor que ellos. Aún perdiendo todas las competiciones europeas, incluso siendo un marginado como el M.United., nadie vende su producto como ellos. My ten for them.


----------



## Andr3ws (26 May 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> dos pensamientos me sobrevuelan en la cabeza
> 
> 
> 1) Mbpee es el mejor del mundo, pero toda esta ola que se ha creado en torno a el y que ha llegado a pagar 200 millones por año + 100% de los derechos, también ha llegado a el mismo, y han inflado lo que puede y lo que no puede hacer. Ahora mismo si vemos a las ultimas grandes estrellas, tenian detras a los mejores equipos de su generacion, y ya estamos viendo lo que es de un grande sino tienes a 10 tios a tu alrededor en su mejor momento. Cristiano, Messi, .... Es decir, yo creo que el que va a explotar todo su potencial es Halland y no Mbpee. Pero de todas formas el tiempo lo dira
> ...



En cuanto al punto 1, yo creo que el PSG se ha equivocado en darle a Mbappé un cheque en blanco, ¿a cambio de que? Es evidente que los resultados futuros darán o quitarán razones en este asunto. Si no ganan la CL en 3-5 habrá sido un fracaso absoluto del PSG y del propio Mbappé.
Además a un tipo que va a ganar 90-120M por temporada + todo lo que genere públicitariamente, lo que le convierte en multimillonario pero jamás podrá escapar de esa carcel de oro. Así la presión que tendrán a partir de la temporada que viene será asfixiante y en el momento que llegue el primer reves, aquello explotará en mil pedazos.
Con todo esto no digo que se haya equivocado en no venir al Madrid, se equivocan en darle a un jugador semejante cantidad de dinero y poder.
Ya estamos viendo como ha quedado el Barça tras la salida de Messi, otro al que había que darle dinero y poder para que estuviese contento.


----------



## estupeharto (26 May 2022)

MC33 dijo:


> Creéis que si viniese el polaco podría dar un rendimiento parecido al que nos dio Van the Man allá por 2008?



De bota de oro parriba.

El día que fichen un killer de área se van a tirar de los pelos de no haberlo hecho durante tantos años.
Un killer en el Madrid se infla.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (26 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> En cuanto al punto 1, yo creo que el PSG se ha equivocado en darle a Mbappé un cheque en blanco, ¿a cambio de que? Es evidente que los resultados futuros daran o quitaran razones en este asunto. Si no ganan la CL en 3-5 habra sido un fracaso absoluto del PSG y del propio Mbappé.
> Además a un tipo que va a ganar 90-120M por temporada + todo lo que genere publicitariamente, lo que le convierte en multimillonario pero jamás podrá escapar de esa carcel de oro. Así la presión que tendrán a partir de la temporada que viene será asfixiante y en el momento que llegue el primer reves aquello explotará en mil pedazos.
> Con todo esto no digo que se haya equivocado en no venir al Madrid, se equivocan en darle a un jugador semejante cantidad de dinero y poder.



El PSG no se ha equivocado, querían a la rata a toda costa y han pagado algo que un club normal, o serio, no debería haber pagado. Lo mismo que hicieron con Neymar, con Messi, y los van a hacer con otros.

Hasta que esto sea insostenible, o sea, cuando dejen al PSG en bragas.

Además, que el PSG no es el equipo de los franceses, yo dudo mucho que puedan conseguir que Zidane entrene al monstruo de Frankenstein. Es un equipo muy odiado en Francia.


----------



## estupeharto (26 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Sí, Pep. Lo que tú digas...*



Claro, por eso lleva unos años ganando champions y ninguna premier.
Menudo gañán


----------



## Edu.R (26 May 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Claro, por eso lleva unos años ganando champions y ninguna premier.
> Menudo gañán



Lo difícil es hacer lo que él hace. Lo que hacen los demás no tiene mérito.

Por ejemplo, coger un equipo que hace triplete en Alemania, que pasen unos meses y te ganen 0-4 en tu estadio, teniendo además la posesión de balón. Es algo que solo él ha conseguido y es dificilísimo.


----------



## Th89 (26 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Los ingleses no tienen remedio.
> 
> Cuando nos cargamos al Chelsea, "Guardiola tiene suficiente fútbol para eliminar al Real Madrid".
> 
> ...



Son la prepotencia personificada, son siempre los mejores en todo, pero lo único que han ganado en fútbol es un Mundial adulterado en su Isla cuando Franco era corneta. 

La Euro el verano pasado le faltó a Ceferino salir y meter los goles, pero la providencia o la justicia divina equilibró las cosas. A ver si el sábado es lo mismo, el Liverpool no ha jugado contra nadie, esta Champions la merecemos por el camino de espinas, la cantidad de bocas cerradas y owneds que ha repartido el equipo.

48h para la Gloria.


----------



## filets (26 May 2022)

El Madrid deberia hacer como RedBull o CityGroup; llegar a acuerdos con varios clubes menores e intercambiar jugadores









City Football Group - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org








__





Categoría:Equipos deportivos de Red Bull - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Esta claro que el modelo de subir jugadores de la cantera esta obsoleto


----------



## Edu.R (26 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> El Madrid deberia hacer como RedBull o CityGroup; llegar a acuerdos con varios clubes menores e intercambiar jugadores
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menos para el Barcelona que tiene valors y les enseñan a tener la posesión siempre.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (26 May 2022)

estoy nervioso


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> estoy nervioso



no me extraña

la camiseta macho la camisetaaaa......


----------



## filets (26 May 2022)

__





La dura confesión de Marcelo a Lucas: "El club no me va a renovar... he sido un puto ejemplo"


A las cámaras de 'El Día Después' de 'Movistar Plus+' no se les suele escapar ningún detalle de lo que ocurre dentro del terreno de juego... ni fuera de él. Del césped a la grada,




www.marca.com





Lleva TRES AÑOS TOCANDOSE LA POLLA y todavia quiere que le renueven


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (26 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no me extraña
> 
> la camiseta macho la camisetaaaa......




mañana


----------



## Andr3ws (26 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> mañana



Dabuti 
69


----------



## xilebo (26 May 2022)

*No serán gurús, pero han escrito capítulos para la historia*


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 May 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> dos pensamientos me sobrevuelan en la cabeza
> 
> 
> 1) Mbpee es el mejor del mundo, pero toda esta ola que se ha creado en torno a el y que ha llegado a pagar 200 millones por año + 100% de los derechos, también ha llegado a el mismo, y han inflado lo que puede y lo que no puede hacer. Ahora mismo si vemos a las ultimas grandes estrellas, tenian detras a los mejores equipos de su generacion, y ya estamos viendo lo que es de un grande sino tienes a 10 tios a tu alrededor en su mejor momento. Cristiano, Messi, .... Es decir, yo creo que el que va a explotar todo su potencial es Halland y no Mbpee. Pero de todas formas el tiempo lo dira
> ...



En teoria asi deberia ser. Pero yo particularmente soy cada vez mas euroesceptico y creo que la UE es basicamente un conglomerado de burocratas que siempre se pondran de lado del mas fuerte. Y en esta pelicula el fuerte es la uefa y los que la compran. Ver a Maricron intercediendo por el emir para mi es la prueba mas clara de que no hay que esperar nada de la justicia eurocuesca.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 May 2022)

Dembele nuevo jugador del PSG, ya os lo dijo @Obiwanchernobil al igual que filtro que mamadou massana será nuevo jugador del real Madrid.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (26 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Dembele nuevo jugador del PSG, ya os lo dijo @Obiwanchernobil al igual que filtro que mamadou massana será nuevo jugador del real Madrid.



Oye, pregunta a tus fuentes del Español, vamos a fichar algo?


----------



## Edu.R (26 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa es la diferencia con otros clubs y un gran aprendizaje. Si tu rendimiento baja mucho, no puedes pretender quedarte solo "por lo que hiciste". Las vacas sagradas no pueden secuestrar el club.

Marcelo tuvo años top, pero ahora solo te vale de suplente ocasional y gracias.

Si acepta quedarse con un sueldo Paco que se quede, si no gracias y a aportar en otros apartados.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 May 2022)

Owen calienta esto....declaraciones asi me hacen creer un poco mas en que la 14 viene.









Owen: "El Liverpool es demasiado bueno para el Real Madrid"


El Balón de Oro y ex de Liverpool y Real Madrid se decanta por los reds en una entrevista en Daily Mail. "Mi predicción es un 3-0 o un 3-1", añadió.



as.com


----------



## Andr3ws (26 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Esa es la diferencia con otros clubs y un gran aprendizaje. Si tu rendimiento baja mucho, no puedes pretender quedarte solo "por lo que hiciste". Las vacas sagradas no pueden secuestrar el club.
> 
> Marcelo tuvo años top, pero ahora solo te vale de suplente ocasional y gracias.
> 
> Si acepta quedarse con un sueldo Paco que se quede, si no gracias y a aportar en otros apartados.



1500 € mes /14 pagas.


----------



## filets (26 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si acepta quedarse con un sueldo Paco que se quede, si no gracias y a aportar en otros apartados.



Mejor subir a uno del filial que continuar con un biejo medio kalbo


----------



## estupeharto (26 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Lo difícil es hacer lo que él hace. Lo que hacen los demás no tiene mérito.
> 
> Por ejemplo, coger un equipo que hace triplete en Alemania, que pasen unos meses y te ganen 0-4 en tu estadio, teniendo además la posesión de balón. Es algo que solo él ha conseguido y es dificilísimo.



Que coja al Gerona a ver qué hace. Es un fantasma


----------



## petro6 (26 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Big Mac lo que ha sido es un ejemplo de cómo hacerle la cama a todos los entrenadores que han osado sentarle en el banquillo dos partidos seguidos.Ahí están los ejemplos de Mou, Benitez ,Pierdetegui y Solari.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Esa es la diferencia con otros clubs y un gran aprendizaje. Si tu rendimiento baja mucho, no puedes pretender quedarte solo "por lo que hiciste". Las vacas sagradas no pueden secuestrar el club.
> 
> Marcelo tuvo años top, pero ahora solo te vale de suplente ocasional y gracias.
> 
> Si acepta quedarse con un sueldo Paco que se quede, si no gracias y a aportar en otros apartados.




Marcelo ha tenido muchos años buenos pero su última renovación ya sabían que era para ser suplente porque desde hace 4 años es una bola de sebo, si quería más años que coma menos bollos, que lleva retirado desde los 29 años, más o menos cuando se retiró también bale, Isco se retiró con 27.


----------



## petro6 (26 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Owen calienta esto....declaraciones asi me hacen creer un poco mas en que la 14 viene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El puto enano todavía tiene el culo escoció del año que se tragó aquí sin rascar bola.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 May 2022)

Nkuku a punto de formalizar su fichaje con el Madrid.

Se uniría a massana.


----------



## Chichimango (26 May 2022)

La champions del sábado es importante por muchos motivos, entre ellos el poner de nuevo el contador a cero. En el Madrid la ansiedad se mide por los años que han pasado desde la última orejona, y todo parece indicar que vienen tiempos duros, en los que va ser imposible competir con los PSG, City, Newcastle etc. Con el Madrid nunca se sabe, pero es posible que no catemos otra final de champions en una década. 

Así que sus y a ellos.


----------



## petro6 (26 May 2022)

Marcelo era un coladero en defensa desde que llegó al Madrid, y en ataque necesitaba dar quince pases al área para generar uno con peligro. Eso sí, que taconcitos, y que permanentes. Big Mac y Sergio Gramos siempre fueron el talón de Aquiles de todos los entrenadores del Madrid.


----------



## Andr3ws (26 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nkuku a punto de formalizar su fichaje con el Madrid.
> 
> Se uniría a massana.



Genial. 

Para la temporada que viene hacemos al Principe de Zamunda socio de honor, y todos los domingos al palco del Bernabeu, a la derecha de Flopper.


----------



## Chichimango (26 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nkuku a punto de formalizar su fichaje con el Madrid.
> 
> Se uniría a massana.



Se sabe algo de Kulunguele?

Dicen que su magia es poderosa..


----------



## Andr3ws (26 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> La champions del sábado es importante por muchos motivos, entre ellos el poner de nuevo el contador a cero. En el Madrid la ansiedad se mide por los años que han pasado desde la última orejona, y todo parece indicar que vienen tiempos duros, en los que va ser imposible competir con los PSG, City, Newcastle etc. Con el Madrid nunca se sabe, pero es posible que no catemos otra final de champions en una década.
> 
> Así que sus y a ellos.



Entre la 6ª y la 7ª pasaron 32 años. 32 putos años. Se dice pronto. 
Estamos mal acostumbrados a ganar CLs, es mucho más dificil de lo que nos creemos.


----------



## Chichimango (26 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Entre la 6ª y la 7ª pasaron 32 años. 32 putos años. Se dice pronto.
> Estamos mal acostumbrados a ganar CLs, es mucho más dificil de lo que nos creemos.



Si, es sobre todo un problema de las nuevas generaciones de madridistas. Pero el caso es que es así, las ligas ya casi ni se celebran, para bien o para mal solo importan las copauropas.


----------



## Andr3ws (26 May 2022)

Mucho ojo, declaraciones de Caramoko. 

"Desde Chiquitito soy seguidor del Real Madrid, mi idolo era Paolo Futre" 

¡Contratado!


----------



## Andr3ws (26 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Si, es sobre todo un problema de las nuevas generaciones de madridistas. Pero el caso es que es así, las ligas ya casi ni se celebran, para bien o para mal solo importan las copauropas.



Desde 2012 (10 ultimos años) se ganaron 4 Ligas y 4 CLs. Si el sabado se gana, son más CLs que Ligas en 10 años. Algo completamente anomalo.


----------



## petro6 (26 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Desde 2012 (10 ultimos años) se ganaron 4 Ligas y 4 CLs. Si el sabado se gana, son más CLs que Ligas en 10 años. Algo completamente anomalo.



¿Anómalo?. Lo anómalo es que ganemos alguna, teniendo en cuenta la mafia que hay en la Liga. Cada Liga ganada vale cómo 2 Champions en dificultad.


----------



## Edu.R (26 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Desde 2012 (10 ultimos años) se ganaron 4 Ligas y 4 CLs. Si el sabado se gana, son más CLs que Ligas en 10 años. Algo completamente anomalo.



Desde 1956 hemos ganado 13 Copas de Europa, con opción a 14.

Y 10 Copas del rey.

Saca tus conclusiones.


----------



## VYP de Álava (26 May 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo en dar más peso en determinados partidos a jugadores de la casa en formación pero eso es una cuestión que decide el mánager ( entrenador ) del equipo. Ya se ha hablado al respecto en este hilo, personajes como Zz no son el perfil de entrenador que piensa en el club a largo plazo, piensan en el objetivo inmediato, por ese motivo se fueron por la parte de atrás sin haberles visto demasiado en el primer equipo gente como Achraf, Reguilon, Llorente, Odegaard y estuvimos a punto de perder por el camino a Valverde, Rodrygo o al mismo Vini.
> Tampoco es que Ancellotti sea muy distinto, al menos, no es tan cabezón como Zz y ha usado inteligentemente a las apuestas evidentes del club PERO no hemos visto a gente como Blanco, Miguel o Vallejo ...
> El tema de la cantera es un recurso para tiempos complicados en lo económico - como le pasa ahora al Farsa- o cuando los tíos son realmente buenos - Quinta del Buitre -
> 
> Todo lo demás es relato.



Pues será relato pero el único que se atrevió a poner a chavales fue Solari y tiene mucha culpa de que Valverde, Vini o Rodrigo hayan progresado y sigan ahí. 

Ahora escucho mucho hablar de Latasa, no puede jugar el partidos contra el Cádiz de turno y mandar a Jovic a esparragar? Y lo mismo en varias posiciones cubiertas por suplentes paquetes que cobran un dineral.


----------



## VYP de Álava (26 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Mucho ojo, declaraciones de Caramoko.
> 
> "Desde Chiquitito soy seguidor del Real Madrid, mi idolo era Paolo Futre"
> 
> ¡Contratado!



También conocido como el Morata del Kilimanjaro


----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 May 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Ahora escucho mucho hablar de Latasa, no puede jugar el partidos contra el Cádiz de turno y mandar a Jovic a esparragar?



No, porque Jovic tiene millonacos que amortizar hasta dentro de 2 temporadas. Si el partido es totalmente irrelevante, mejor ponerlo y ver si suena la flauta y convence a algún ojeador.

Por cierto, acabo de leer que Correa el del Atleti igual pide salir este verano. Lo fichaba con los ojos cerrados.


----------



## VYP de Álava (26 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No, porque Jovic tiene millonacos que amortizar hasta dentro de 2 temporadas. Si el partido es totalmente irrelevante, mejor ponerlo y ver si suena la flauta y convence a algún ojeador.
> 
> Por cierto, acabo de leer que Correa el del Atleti igual pide salir este verano. Lo fichaba con los ojos cerrados.



Para lo que ha demostrado prefiero que se vaya cedido a alguno de la Premier y que le paguen ellos su ficha. Porque deportivamente este tipo llegó amortizado.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 May 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Para lo que ha demostrado prefiero que se vaya cedido a alguno de la Premier y que le paguen ellos su ficha. Porque deportivamente este tipo llegó amortizado.



Deportivamente si, pero si consiguiésemos venderlo por 25 kilos por ejemplo nos quitaríamos su salario + 12.5 kilos por temporada de amortización del traspaso. Si lo cedemos nos quitamos su salario solo. Otra cosa es que el partido sirviera para algo, pero como no es el caso, tenemos que hacer todo lo que podamos para darle escaparate.


----------



## VYP de Álava (26 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Deportivamente si, pero si consiguiésemos venderlo por 25 kilos por ejemplo nos quitaríamos su salario + 12.5 kilos por temporada de amortización del traspaso. Si lo cedemos nos quitamos su salario solo. Otra cosa es que el partido sirviera para algo, pero como no es el caso, tenemos que hacer todo lo que podamos para darle escaparate.



Ese el punto donde no lo veo. Lo pones titular contra el Rayo y no va a oler un balón, visto lo que ha demostrado. Y mientras tanto está quitando minutos a jugadores que podrían aportar mucho más. La única opción que veo para que se revalorice es que haga un mundial decente.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Owen calienta esto....declaraciones asi me hacen creer un poco mas en que la 14 viene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Balón de oro que debería haber sido de Raúl.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 May 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Que coja al Gerona a ver qué hace. Es un fantasma



Ni siquiera el Girona. El patético o el violencia. Estoy seguro que los desciende.


----------



## fachacine (26 May 2022)

Acabo de ver este video de Rudiger, me mola su sangre caliente y su actitud de jefazo, físicamente impone y nos hace falta contundencia en los balones por alto en el centro de la defensa, que es una zona donde nos han marcado muchos goles este año. Y en ataque para rematar corners puede ser también un nuevo Ramos. Jefazo.


----------



## Edu.R (26 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Acabo de ver este video de Rudiger, me mola su sangre caliente y su actitud de jefazo, físicamente impone y nos hace falta contundencia en los balones por alto en el centro de la defensa, que es una zona donde nos han marcado muchos goles este año. Y en ataque para rematar corners puede ser también un nuevo Ramos. Jefazo.



El bueno es Eric García, porque sabe sacar el balón y subir de media un 3% la posesión del equipo en el partido.


----------



## fachacine (26 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El bueno es Eric García, porque sabe sacar el balón y subir de media un 3% la posesión del equipo en el partido.



Y pensar que Eric García tuvo los santos huevos el día del 0-4 en el Bernabeu de ponerse farruco y burlarse de Vinicius diciéndole "balón de oro, que estás hecho un balón de oro". Bendito comemierda....


----------



## Andr3ws (26 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Acabo de ver este video de Rudiger, me mola su sangre caliente y su actitud de jefazo, físicamente impone y nos hace falta contundencia en los balones por alto en el centro de la defensa, que es una zona donde nos han marcado muchos goles este año. Y en ataque para rematar corners puede ser también un nuevo Ramos. Jefazo.



Este y Alaba van a parecer los Bad Boys.


----------



## Edu.R (26 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Y pensar que Eric García tuvo los santos huevos el día del 0-4 en el Bernabeu de ponerse farruco y burlarse de Vinicius diciéndole "balón de oro, que estás hecho un balón de oro". Bendito comemierda....



Era su momento, no pasa nada. Podemos acabar el sábado con 3 títulos, ampliables a 5, y seguirán diciendo lo del 0-4 en el Bernabeu y que merecieron más.

Esa gente es así, hacen de las anomalías "nuevas verdades sostenidas en el tiempo".


----------



## estupeharto (26 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Acabo de ver este video de Rudiger, me mola su sangre caliente y su actitud de jefazo, físicamente impone y nos hace falta contundencia en los balones por alto en el centro de la defensa, que es una zona donde nos han marcado muchos goles este año. Y en ataque para rematar corners puede ser también un nuevo Ramos. Jefazo.



Un buen negraco para follarlos a todos. Y con la camiseta blanca aún destacará más 

Y como jueguen contra mierdapé, que muerda el polvo.


----------



## Andr3ws (26 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Y pensar que Eric García tuvo los santos huevos el día del 0-4 en el Bernabeu de ponerse farruco y burlarse de Vinicius diciéndole "balón de oro, que estás hecho un balón de oro". Bendito comemierda....



Imaginate que en unos años le dan a Vinicius el Balón de oro y lo primero que suelta al recibir el trofeo es: 
"Quiero acordarme en primer lugar de mi amigo Eric "Beckenbauer" García." 

Sería un buen troleo.


----------



## tururut12 (26 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Entre la 6ª y la 7ª pasaron 32 años. 32 putos años. Se dice pronto.
> Estamos mal acostumbrados a ganar CLs, es mucho más dificil de lo que nos creemos.



Son muchos años pero hay que tener en cuenta que en esa época sólo jugaba la Champions el campeón de Liga de cada federación nacional y el campeón de la Copa de Europa.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 May 2022)

ZENIT


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 May 2022)

Bueno, vamos rebajando tensión hasta la final con los mamadous y nuestra melodías que es la madridista número 1.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 May 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Y pensar que Eric García tuvo los santos huevos el día del 0-4 en el Bernabeu de ponerse farruco y burlarse de Vinicius diciéndole "balón de oro, que estás hecho un balón de oro". Bendito comemierda....



Eric Garcia acabará en un Celta de mierda y esa chorrada le acompañará toda la vida.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (26 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nkuku a punto de formalizar su fichaje con el Madrid.
> 
> Se uniría a massana.



Pues el Kukú este no tiene mala pinta, ahora que he visto un par de vidrios suyos ...

Vamos tío, 


Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno, vamos rebajando tensión hasta la final con los mamadous y nuestra melodías que es la madridista número 1.



Joder, por dios, qué buenastá ...

Aparte de vender a RDT ... dime que va a hacer el Español, que sabemos que tienes contactos, va ... pregunta ...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Imaginate que en unos años le dan a Vinicius el Balón de oro y lo primero que suelta al recibir el trofeo es:
> "Quiero acordarme en primer lugar de mi amigo Eric "Beckenbauer" García."
> 
> Sería un buen troleo.



Han cambiado el Balón de Oro y ahora se da por temporada y no por año natural (es decir, el BdO 2022 se da por lo que has hecho en la temporada 2021-2022, y no por lo que hagas entre enero y diciembre de 2022). Con la temporada que ha hecho Vinicius le da para estar entre los nominados (creo que son 20) de sobra. Evidentemente no lo va a ganar, pero puede ir a la gala con una camiseta de Eric García.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 May 2022)

Los sueños de muchos mamadous están a punto de cumplirse, el Madrid sale al mercado de fichajes....


----------



## Gorrión (26 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Acabo de ver este video de Rudiger, me mola su sangre caliente y su actitud de jefazo, físicamente impone y nos hace falta contundencia en los balones por alto en el centro de la defensa, que es una zona donde nos han marcado muchos goles este año. Y en ataque para rematar corners puede ser también un nuevo Ramos. Jefazo.



Pues a mi este tipo de jugadores no me gustan nada, demasiado emocionales, fáciles de que caigan en provocaciones que acabarán perjudicándonos.

Supongo que el club trabajará con el en este aspecto, como lo ha hecho con Vini que ya no se pica tanto.

Es guarrísimo el cabrón, menudo paquete.


----------



## Gorrión (26 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno, vamos rebajando tensión hasta la final con los mamadous y nuestra melodías que es la madridista número 1.



Es un tío.


----------



## Sanctis (26 May 2022)

Tenéis una final de Champios en dos días y ni habláis de ello, porque sabéis que vais a palmarla claramente.

A hablar del Eric García, sabes? Os veo celebrando en la Cibeles que no juegue de titular en la roja el próximo partido


----------



## ironpipo (26 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Pues a mi este tipo de jugadores no me gustan nada, demasiado emocionales, fáciles de que caigan en provocaciones que acabarán perjudicándonos.
> 
> Supongo que el club trabajará con el en este aspecto, como lo ha hecho con Vini que ya no se pica tanto.
> 
> Es guarrísimo el cabrón, menudo paquete.



Tiene nivel para jugar en el Atlético


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Balón de oro que debería haber sido de Raúl.



Se la devolvii bien Baul haciendole la vida imposible en el Madrid...


----------



## Xequinfumfa (26 May 2022)




----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (26 May 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Tenéis una final de Champios en dos días y ni habláis de ello, porque sabéis que vais a palmarla claramente.
> 
> A hablar del Eric García, sabes? Os veo celebrando en la Cibeles que no juegue de titular en la roja el próximo partido



Tots a Canaletes si perden, així podrem cel·lebrar alguna cosa!

Allà estaràs amb @Obiwanchernobil

Tots a Canaletes si perd el *Madric*!!!!


----------



## filets (26 May 2022)

Kloop lleva toda la temporada usando los mismos 14 jugadores y han llegado hasta el final en todas las competiciones
Tiene que estar cansados por muy "asmaticos" que sean
Hay que aguantar como sea sus envites hasta el minuto 60. A partir de ahi seran nuestros
Hasta me planteo salir de inicio con Hazard para sacar a Vinicius en el 60 cuando este muertos para que baile a toda la defensa y se meta dentro de la porteria

Vamos a KAMPEONAR


----------



## filets (26 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Dembele nuevo jugador del PSG, ya os lo dijo @Obiwanchernobil al igual que filtro que mamadou massana será nuevo jugador del real Madrid.











Mercato : pour Ousmane Dembélé, la porte est fermée au PSG


INFO LE PARISIEN. Le champion du monde ne rejoindra pas le club de la capitale cet été. Il n’entre pas dans les plans de Luis Campos, le fut




www.leparisien.fr





La puerta del PSG se cierra para Dembele


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Han cambiado el Balón de Oro y ahora se da por temporada y no por año natural (es decir, el BdO 2022 se da por lo que has hecho en la temporada 2021-2022, y no por lo que hagas entre enero y diciembre de 2022). Con la temporada que ha hecho Vinicius le da para estar entre los nominados (creo que son 20) de sobra. Evidentemente no lo va a ganar, pero puede ir a la gala con una camiseta de Eric García.




El balón de oro lo han cambiado para que un futbolista no necesite gane títulos para llevarse el balón de oro.

Esto significa que lo va a ganar mbappe cinco veces seguidas solo ganando la liga de Francia y que aunque el Madrid gane otras cinco champions seguidas ninguno de sus jugadores no lo ganará.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Mercato : pour Ousmane Dembélé, la porte est fermée au PSG
> 
> 
> INFO LE PARISIEN. Le champion du monde ne rejoindra pas le club de la capitale cet été. Il n’entre pas dans les plans de Luis Campos, le fut
> ...




En esta ocasión te equivocas filetes, dembele lo tiene echo con el PSG, la información que manejo es buena.


----------



## Andr3ws (26 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El balón de oro lo han cambiado para que un futbolista no necesite gane títulos para llevarse el balón de oro.
> 
> Esto significa que lo va a ganar mbappe cinco veces seguidas solo ganando la liga de Francia y que aunque el Madrid gane otras cinco champions seguidas ninguno de sus jugadores no lo ganará.



Ojo que el amego Benzama también es francés.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Es un tío.



Un tio    como diferencies así a las mujeres de los hombres te vas a llevar muchas sorpresas en forma de herramienta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Ojo que el amego Benzama también es francés.



Pero no es mamadou ni juega en el PSG


----------



## Andr3ws (26 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero no es mamadou ni juega en el PSG



Es de la religión del amor, también suma.


----------



## Gorrión (26 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Un tio    como diferencies así a las mujeres de los hombres te vas a llevar muchas sorpresas en forma de herramienta



Tiene mas espalda que tú.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (26 May 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Tiene mas espalda que tú.



Si si, la espalda si...


----------



## Andr3ws (26 May 2022)

El sábado hay que salir a vengar la final de 1981. 
A ver si solo va a poder vengarse el mohame pelo polla este.


----------



## Gorrión (26 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si si, la espalda si...



Mas espalda que cadera, "esa" nació hombre.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En esta ocasión te equivocas filetes, dembele lo tiene echo con el PSG, la información que manejo es buena.



Seria logico tras la salida de di Maria.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 May 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Tenéis una final de Champios en dos días y ni habláis de ello, porque sabéis que vais a palmarla claramente.
> 
> A hablar del Eric García, sabes? Os veo celebrando en la Cibeles que no juegue de titular en la roja el próximo partido



Pon el recibo de los 50.000 euros que le has apostado al Liverpool o a callar.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 May 2022)

estoy viendo un poco el video donde este tio que si entiende algo de futbol a diferencia del timador "maldini"
nos explica como hay que defender al liverpul

resumen : el centro de campo fundamental para pararles y romper su tipo de juego

mi conclusion : si el cabezon empieza con kroos estaremos en la cuerda floja


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 May 2022)

Vamos joder!!!!!
El Madrid debe ganar!!!
Por el pueblo senegalés!!!!
Por todos aquellos que lo pasan mal en Nigeria!!!!
Por todos aquellos que nos dan su aliento desde Camerún!!!!!

A por la 14!!!!!!!

*#todossomosmamadou*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 May 2022)

Filtración:

"Neymar jugará en el Barcelona las próximas tres temporadas".


----------



## filets (26 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Filtración:
> 
> "Neymar jugará en el Barcelona las próximas tres temporadas".



cobrando el SMI + valors


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos joder!!!!!
> El Madrid debe ganar!!!
> Por el pueblo senegalés!!!!
> Por todos aquellos que lo pasan mal en Nigeria!!!!
> ...




por los niños de ruanda!


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Filtración:
> 
> "Neymar jugará en el Barcelona las próximas tres temporadas".




tu tranqui que vamos apuntando...


----------



## Rotto2 (26 May 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> 8 años en el Madrid y todavía siguen escribiendo mal su apellido.



Todos los piperos de mierda sin estudios lo escriben mal. Los putos desdentaos que llaman Señor Mayor y alineador a Carlo.


----------



## 4motion (26 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> estoy viendo un poco el video donde este tio que si entiende algo de futbol a diferencia del timador "maldini"
> nos explica como hay que defender al liverpul
> 
> resumen : el centro de campo fundamental para pararles y romper su tipo de juego
> ...



Que espectáculo de video.

Esto no lo ves a LOS piperos de pedreTROLL ni aunque nazcan CINCO VECES.

JAJAJAJA

MAGNÍFICO.

Y COMO DIJIMOS la media es FUNDAMENTAL. 

ABUELO CEJAS. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Tots a Canaletes si perden, així podrem cel·lebrar alguna cosa!
> 
> Allà estaràs amb @Obiwanchernobil
> 
> Tots a Canaletes si perd el *Madric*!!!!



Pues no es coña. Esperan que pierda el Madrí para salir a celebrarlo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Kloop lleva toda la temporada usando los mismos 14 jugadores y han llegado hasta el final en todas las competiciones
> Tiene que estar cansados por muy "asmaticos" que sean
> Hay que aguantar como sea sus envites hasta el minuto 60. A partir de ahi seran nuestros
> Hasta me planteo salir de inicio con Hazard para sacar a Vinicius en el 60 cuando este muertos para que baile a toda la defensa y se meta dentro de la porteria
> ...



Esa sería la táctica. El problema es que no podemos llegar al 60 perdiendo 5-0.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Mercato : pour Ousmane Dembélé, la porte est fermée au PSG
> 
> 
> INFO LE PARISIEN. Le champion du monde ne rejoindra pas le club de la capitale cet été. Il n’entre pas dans les plans de Luis Campos, le fut
> ...



Cet article est réservé aux abonnés


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 May 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


>




habias puesto tu antes que yo el video
no lo habia visto


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> cobrando el SMI + valors



Y sugus de piña.


----------



## 4motion (26 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> habias puesto tu antes que yo el video
> no lo habia visto



Marcós López ES UN CRACK.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Filtración:
> 
> "Neymar jugará en el Barcelona las próximas tres temporadas".



Va venga, voy a sacar mis informaciones, de fuentes muy fiables:

"Riqui Puig jugará en el Madrí las próximas 5 temporadas" (les quitamos su máxima estrella)

"Deulofeu vuelve al Far$A por 4 temporadas", tras su gran temporada en Italia.


----------



## fachacine (26 May 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Tenéis una final de Champios en dos días y ni habláis de ello, porque sabéis que vais a palmarla claramente.
> 
> A hablar del Eric García, sabes? Os veo celebrando en la Cibeles que no juegue de titular en la roja el próximo partido



Ves poniendo el culo a remojar, que si no nos costará metértela


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Ves poniendo el culo a remojar, que si no nos costará metértela




ese "ves" te delata como que eres de la region cataluña o region valencia 

pero hay fans del madrid por alla? 

que si hombre , que te apoyo! y estoy de acuerdo con lo que decias : como gane el madrid no van a tener el culo suficientemente dilatado


----------



## Dave Bowman (26 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Marcós López ES UN CRACK.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



El puto amo si señor. Tuve una colaboración con él en su blog Futbolitis en la previa del Mundial de 2008


----------



## Paobas (26 May 2022)

A mí me tiene ciertamente fascinado que mientras el aficionado medio es casi ya un manojo de nervios y, más aún el día de la final, los Karim, Jroos, Casemiro, Nacho, Alaba, etc... están tan tranquilos. Como si nada. Van a jugar la final en chanclas. Y nosotros padeciendo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> A mí me tiene ciertamente fascinado que mientras el aficionado medio es casi ya un manojo de nervios y, más aún el día de la final, los Karim, Jroos, Casemiro, Nacho, Alaba, etc... están tan tranquilos. Como si nada. Van a jugar la final en chanclas. Y nosotros padeciendo.



Supongo que eso seréis los forofos de verdad. Yo estoy tan tranquilo. Si pierde no voy a dejar de cenar o de dormir.


----------



## ccc (26 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> estoy viendo un poco el video donde este tio que si entiende algo de futbol a diferencia del timador "maldini"
> nos explica como hay que defender al liverpul
> 
> resumen : el centro de campo fundamental para pararles y romper su tipo de juego
> ...



Si Ancelotti fuera listo, pondria a Camavinga en lugar de Kroos y a Valverde en lugar de Rodrygo; de esta forma no tienes perdido el partido desde el comienzo y si el partido se pone chungo puedes revolucionarlo poniendo a Rodrygo en lugar de Casemiro y aun tienes a Kroos por si quieres en algun momento dar consistencia al juego.

Pero va a hacer lo de siempre, va a poner a los 3 de siempre y a Valverde y a esperar que la virgen maria nos ayude.

El partido aun jugando con los buenos (Camavinga es uno de ellos) se te puede ir a la mierda, pero al menos le veo oportunidades.


----------



## Paobas (26 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Supongo que eso seréis los forofos de verdad. Yo estoy tan tranquilo. Si pierde no voy a dejar de cenar o de dormir.



Menudo nivel de imbecilidad gastas. No me jodas que vas a seguir viviendo si pierde? Joder, yo creía que tú y todos íbamos a suicidarnos. Ya sólo te falta un "no me dan de comer" y lo bordas, crack.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Si Ancelotti fuera listo, pondria a Camavinga en lugar de Kroos y a Valverde en lugar de Rodrygo; de esta forma no tienes perdido el partido desde el comienzo y si el partido se pone chungo puedes revolucionarlo poniendo a Rodrygo en lugar de Casemiro y aun tienes a Kroos por si quieres en algun momento dar consistencia al juego.
> 
> Pero va a hacer lo de siempre, va a poner a los 3 de siempre y a Valverde y a esperar que la virgen maria nos ayude.
> 
> El partido aun jugando con los buenos (Camavinga es uno de ellos) se te puede ir a la mierda, pero al menos le veo oportunidades.



Muchos pensáis que este Madrí puede solucionar el partido al principio contra un equipo con una intensidad brutal. Y la realidad es que no. Este Madrí funciona exactamente como lo hace anche: esperando y al contraataque. Y si el partido se pone feo en el 60 sacas a los chavales, que es cuando los otros empiezan a estar fundidos.

Sí, van a salir los mismos de siempre: *Curtuá, Carva, Limitao, Alabim, Mendy, CMK+Valverde, Negricius y Benze.*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Menudo nivel de imbecilidad gastas. No me jodas que vas a seguir viviendo si pierde? Joder, yo creía que tú y todos íbamos a suicidarnos. Ya sólo te falta un "no me dan de comer" y lo bordas, crack.



No creo que te supere en imbecilidad, está claro que eres un puto subnormal. Lo de crack te lo reservas para el gilipollas de tu padre que estará haciendo cruising por ahí.

Eres tú el que ha empezado con la subnormalidad de "estoy nervioso". ¿Por un puto partido de fútbol? Vete a tomar por culo saco de mierda.


----------



## Paobas (26 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No creo que te supere en imbecilidad, está claro que eres un puto subnormal. Lo de crack te lo reservas para el gilipollas de tu padre que estará haciendo cruising por ahí.
> 
> Eres tú el que ha empezado con la subnormalidad de "estoy nervioso". ¿Por un puto partido de fútbol? Vete a tomar por culo saco de mierda.



No necesito faltarte el respeto porque ya te lo faltas tú mismo bastante. Eres el puto amo. Sí, tío, se puede estar nervioso por un partido de fútbol porque el fútbol es una emoción, un sentimiento un amor PASIONAL a unos colores. Y eso no significa que nos muramos todos si pierde. Si controlar los sentimientos emociones fuera tan fácil seríamos vegetales que se mueven, hacen funciones necesarias y elegirían qué sentir en función de la necesidad del momento. Siguiendo tu "inteligente" y "analítica" tesis, el 99% del sufrimiento del mundo no pasaría, ya que "¿por qué llorar si te ha dejado la novia si hay otras?, ¿por qué preocuparse si has suspendido si puedes volver a estudiar y sigues comiendo?". Los del hipertrillado "no me dan de comer" (viva la originalidad, oiga) no sois más que amargados que queréis ver igual de amargados y apáticos a los demás.


----------



## ironpipo (26 May 2022)

Lo que si hay que tener claro es que si se pierde en un buen partido, luchando y jugando con todo, no hay nada que reprocharle al equipo. A mediados de temporada nadie habría podido imaginar que íbamos a llegar a la final, cuando el barsa se paseó por el bernabeu parecía que perdíamos la liga, en la eliminatoria contra el catar Saint Germán, nos dieron por muertos al volver de París, en la eliminatoria contra Chelsea igual, y contra el city más de lo mismo, y sin embargo aquí estamos. El broche de oro a las alegrías que nos ha dado el equipo esta temporada sería ganar la 14, pero si no cae, el lunes será un día más y debemos seguir siendo igual de madridistas. Los piperos y los antis que se vayan a tomar por culo desde ya.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 May 2022)

Vamos joder!!!!!
Hala Madrid!!!!
Por el pueblo mamadou!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Muchos pensáis que este Madrí puede solucionar el partido al principio contra un equipo con una intensidad brutal. Y la realidad es que no. Este Madrí funciona exactamente como lo hace anche: esperando y al contraataque. Y si el partido se pone feo en el 60 sacas a los chavales, que es cuando los otros empiezan a estar fundidos.
> 
> Sí, van a salir los mismos de siempre: *Curtuá, Carva, Limitao, Alabim, Mendy, CMK+Valverde, Negricius y Benze.*




Exacto, es tal cual.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 May 2022)

Compañeros estamos juntos en esto!!!!
Los españoles!!!
Los catalanes independentistas!!!!
Los mamadous!!!
Todos hermanos!!!!!!
Todo juntos en este nuevo real!!!!!!


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 May 2022)




----------



## cebollo (26 May 2022)

El equipo de este año me parece un grupo humanamente bueno y simpático. Hemos tenido vestuarios mucho más chungos llenos de españoles folcloricos y tóxicos Casillas, Raúl, Ramos etc. Otro borde fue Figo. 

El de este este año me parece el grupo más majete desde la Octava (Iván Campo, Morientes, Geremi, Karanka, Mcmanaman).


----------



## petro6 (26 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El equipo de este año me parece un grupo humanamente bueno y simpático. Hemos tenido vestuarios mucho más chungos llenos de españoles folcloricos y tóxicos Casillas, Raúl, Ramos etc.
> 
> El de este este año me parece el grupo más majete desde la Octava (Iván Campo, Morientes, Geremi, Karanka, Mcmanaman).



Cierto, y más con Marcelo fuera de juego y sin influencia, el último bulto sospechoso que quedaba por extirpar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> No necesito faltarte el respeto porque ya te lo faltas tú mismo bastante. Eres el puto amo. Sí, tío, se puede estar nervioso por un partido de fútbol porque el fútbol es una emoción, un sentimiento un amor PASIONAL a unos colores. Y eso no significa que nos muramos todos si pierde. Si controlar los sentimientos emociones fuera tan fácil seríamos vegetales que se mueven, hacen funciones necesarias y elegirían qué sentir en función de la necesidad del momento. Siguiendo tu "inteligente" y "analítica" tesis, el 99% del sufrimiento del mundo no pasaría, ya que "¿por qué llorar si te ha dejado la novia si hay otras?, ¿por qué preocuparse si has suspendido si puedes volver a estudiar y sigues comiendo?". Los del hipertrillado "no me dan de comer" (viva la originalidad, oiga) no sois más que amargados que queréis ver igual de amargados y apáticos a los demás.



Has empezado faltando al respeto tú por lo que eres tú quien te retratas, campeón.

Y de la misma forma que yo puedo entender que tú estés nervioso tú deberías entender que otros no lo estemos porque un partido de fútbol no determina nuestro estado de ánimo. Eres tú el que me ha llamado imbécil sin venir a cuento.

Y vuelves a culminar con otra falta de respeto donde lo único que haces es proyectarte a ti mismo.

Si un puto partido de fútbol determina tu estado de ánimo el amargado eres tú puta basura.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 May 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Lo que si hay que tener claro es que si se pierde en un buen partido, luchando y jugando con todo, no hay nada que reprocharle al equipo. A mediados de temporada nadie habría podido imaginar que íbamos a llegar a la final, cuando el barsa se paseó por el bernabeu parecía que perdíamos la liga, en la eliminatoria contra el catar Saint Germán, nos dieron por muertos al volver de París, en la eliminatoria contra Chelsea igual, y contra el city más de lo mismo, y sin embargo aquí estamos. El broche de oro a las alegrías que nos ha dado el equipo esta temporada sería ganar la 14, pero si no cae, el lunes será un día más y debemos seguir siendo igual de madridistas. Los piperos y los antis que se vayan a tomar por culo desde ya.



Ojalá me equivoque y veamos al Madrid de Stamford bridge, pero me da que vamos a ver al Madrí del último partido contra el shitty.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (26 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Supongo que eso seréis los forofos de verdad. Yo estoy tan tranquilo. Si pierde no voy a dejar de cenar o de dormir.



Bueno, yo cenar ceno, pero la final contra el Cerdilla que perdimos, de una hostia arranqué el marco de una puerta.

La última vez que hice algo así, no lo sé porqué no se dió, pero si llego a tener a alguien del Cerdilla cerca igual le arranco la cabeza si me hubiera dicho algo, o no, quiero pensar que no. Entender que es un puto juego de besugos cuesta, a veces. 

Soy Perico, o sea, que ya tenía que estar acostumbrado, pero esa vez lo vi incluso más cerca que la del puto Leverkusen, pensaba que ganábamos seguro.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ...
> 
> *Si un puto partido de fútbol* determina tu estado de ánimo el amargado eres tú puta basura.



fale faaleee....


----------



## xilebo (26 May 2022)

*Brahim está rentabilizando bien el tiempo*


----------



## filets (26 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos joder!!!!!
> Hala Madrid!!!!
> Por el pueblo mamadou!!!!



Toda África nos mira
NO PODEMOS fallar


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Toda África nos mira
> NO PODEMOS fallar



Exacto hermano filetes!!!!
Los grandes reyes mamadou nos observarán desde el continente a todos!!!!!

Masaka Jr IV de Zimbabue, mswati III de Suazilandia y Mohamed VI de Marruecos!!!!!

Todos están con nosotros!!!!

Hala Madrid!!!!!


----------



## pepitoburbujas (26 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El equipo de este año me parece un grupo humanamente bueno y simpático. Hemos tenido vestuarios mucho más chungos llenos de españoles folcloricos y tóxicos Casillas, Raúl, Ramos etc. Otro borde fue Figo.
> 
> El de este este año me parece el grupo más majete desde la Octava (Iván Campo, Morientes, Geremi, Karanka, Mcmanaman).



No se da a esto la importancia que merece, y es mucha. El que haya jugado al fútbol, aunque sea una pachanga de colegas, sabe lo importante que es ser solidarios, un equipo. Ya lo decía Don Alfredo: ningún jugador es tan bueno como todos juntos. 

Me imagino que esto a nivel de altos profesionales será todavía más difícil de lograr, dado los egos que hay...Es una de las razones por las que me alegro de que no venga el francés sobrevenido.

Diría que el mayor logro de Ancelotti ha sido conseguir un grupo más o menos unido, en el que no hay divas ni vedettes, aunque sí líderes, que no es lo mismo. Al menos es lo que parece. Este buen rollo por lo general salta por los aires en cuanto vienen mal dadas, pero los resultados ahí están.

Vuelvo a recordar, para no perder la perspectiva, que en septiembre teníamos menos ilusión que un jubilado el día de difuntos, sin fichaje alguno de relumbrón, y mira la temporada que hizo el equipo: supercopa, liga, muchos goles, partidazos inolvidables...y todo con los mismos de siempre. Pase lo que pase el sábado, la temporada ha sido muy buena. Si ganamos, habrá sido la mejor en décadas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 May 2022)

Joder queréis dejar de discutir, hay cosas más importantes, aquí estamos para hablar de los que nos une!!!
Las grandes ROCIADAS europeas del Madrid este año y los mamadous!!


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (26 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder queréis dejar de discutir, hay cosas más importantes, aquí estamos para hablar de los que nos une!!!
> Las grandes ROCIADAS europeas del Madrid este año y los mamadous!!



Hay que apelar al espíritu de Edwin Congo:


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (26 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El equipo de este año me parece un grupo humanamente bueno y simpático. Hemos tenido vestuarios mucho más chungos llenos de españoles folcloricos y tóxicos Casillas, Raúl, Ramos etc. Otro borde fue Figo.
> 
> El de este este año me parece el grupo más majete desde la Octava (Iván Campo, Morientes, Geremi, Karanka, Mcmanaman).



La toxicidad en finales de gente como Raúl o Cristiano no la echaría yo de menos... 

Me uno a la tónica general del hilo y os ofrezco unos minutos musicales de manos del coro de Voces Blancas de la Peña Madridista de Lesotho "Real Lion of Zion":


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Hay que apelar al espíritu de Edwin Congo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1071330


----------



## Th89 (26 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Hay que apelar al espíritu de Edwin Congo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1071330



Que fue de este sabrosón, desde el episodio con la coca en el Chirincirco, ha desaparecido del mapa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> La toxicidad en finales de gente como Raúl o Cristiano no la echaría yo de menos...
> 
> Me uno a la tónica general del hilo y os ofrezco unos minutos musicales de manos del coro de Voces Blancas de la Peña Madridista de Lesotho "Real Lion of Zion":




Sin duda una gran pieza musical compañero.

Os dejo otra de "mamadou sistem", música denuncia por la opresion del hombre blanco, en el vídeo podemos ver cómo mamadou con cierta obesidad libera a una peluquera blanca de su tirano hombre blanco para dejarla embarazada y obtener la nacionalidad ( no trol el vídeo es tal cual).

Mamadou sistem siempre han declarado sentirse hinchas del Madrid desde la llegada de lass diarrea.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Que fue de este sabrosón, desde el episodio con la coca en el Chirincirco, ha desaparecido del mapa.



Suministrador crucial para los contertulios del Chiringuito. Pedretroll tuvo que sacrificar a un miembro fundamental del chiringuito en pos del futuro del programa.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (26 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Que fue de este sabrosón, desde el episodio con la coca en el Chirincirco, ha desaparecido del mapa.



No tengo ni folla, lo he puesto porque me pareció, en su momento, uno de los peores jugadores que he visto en el Madric ... aunque si no recuerdo mal era simpático.

Por cierto, el Español quiere fichar a *Garrul *... ojalá fichen a Cannavaro, cojones.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 May 2022)




----------



## ironpipo (26 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder queréis dejar de discutir, hay cosas más importantes, aquí estamos para hablar de los que nos une!!!
> Las grandes *ROCIADAS* europeas del Madrid este año y los *mamadous*!!



Rociiadas y mamadous en la misma frase solo trae a mi mente una imagen


----------



## geflow (26 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ese "ves" te delata como que eres de la region cataluña o region valencia
> 
> pero hay fans del madrid por alla?
> 
> que si hombre , que te apoyo! y estoy de acuerdo con lo que decias : como gane el madrid no van a tener el culo suficientemente dilatado



Yo diria manchego, mas bien


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (27 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Muchos pensáis que este Madrí puede solucionar el partido al principio contra un equipo con una intensidad brutal. Y la realidad es que no. Este Madrí funciona exactamente como lo hace anche: esperando y al contraataque. Y si el partido se pone feo en el 60 sacas a los chavales, que es cuando los otros empiezan a estar fundidos.
> 
> Sí, van a salir los mismos de siempre: *Curtuá, Carva, Limitao, Alabim, Mendy, CMK+Valverde, Negricius y Benze.*



La verdad es que Abueloti es mas previsible que un crucigrama en euskera.....


----------



## 4motion (27 May 2022)

Ves a los piperos del chiringuito y se te caen los huevos a los pies.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 May 2022)

"Los grandes reyes mamadous nos observan desde las estrellas"

El rey león.


----------



## Silluzollope (27 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Si Ancelotti fuera listo, pondria a Camavinga en lugar de Kroos y a Valverde en lugar de Rodrygo; de esta forma no tienes perdido el partido desde el comienzo y si el partido se pone chungo puedes revolucionarlo poniendo a Rodrygo en lugar de Casemiro y aun tienes a Kroos por si quieres en algun momento dar consistencia al juego.
> 
> Pero va a hacer lo de siempre, va a poner a los 3 de siempre y a Valverde y a esperar que la virgen maria nos ayude.
> 
> El partido aun jugando con los buenos (Camavinga es uno de ellos) se te puede ir a la mierda, pero al menos le veo oportunidades.



Camavinga solo tiene 19 años y cuando sale de titular suele ir muy pasado de vueltas. Yo mañana si que sacaria a la CKM de inicio, ya tienen muchos tiros pegados y si la cosas se ponen chungas van a tener más templanza, con Valverde para que ponga piernas y pulmones.
Y a partir del 60 Camavinga y Rodrygo para reventar el partido. Estoy convencido que Rodrygo moja mañana, ese chico y la champions tienen una relación de amor mutuo.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> La verdad es que Abueloti es mas previsible que un crucigrama en euskera.....



Ya ... pero tío ... al final lo va a ganar todo, y como se quede un año más y le traigan al mamadú ese que dice @Obiwanchernobil y que es la polla, y acierten en algún fichaje baratito .... como se alineen los astros y salga alguno de la cantera por casualidad, igual este tío se convierte en el entrenador con más títulos del Madric, que a mí me cae bien, pero esta Champions ha sido épica y con suerte, por no decir que alguna fuerza del universo quiere que ganéis la champions.

Es que lo de las eliminatorias a doble partido quemando a Kroos y Modric ... la del PSG, si tienes a gente que entra en rotaciones y planteas un partido defensivo (para mí no es ninguna vergüenza, se lo hacen a España hasta las grandes), igual la pasas con la chorra. Digo en el partido de ida.

De las otras, una no se tenía que haber sufrido para acabar ganando de potra y con la épica ... y la última, pues yo qué sé, a veces se ganan elminatorias así.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 May 2022)

1 día


----------



## Th89 (27 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> No tengo ni folla, lo he puesto porque me pareció, en su momento, uno de los peores jugadores que he visto en el Madric ... aunque si no recuerdo mal era simpático.
> 
> Por cierto, el Español quiere fichar a *Garrul *... ojalá fichen a Cannavaro, cojones.



Pero si en el Madrid creo que ha jugado los mismos partidos que tú y que yo.

En fin, 24h para volver a mearnos en los piratas; Blas de Lezo estará meando desde el cielo marcando el camino.


----------



## ccc (27 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Muchos pensáis que este Madrí puede solucionar el partido al principio contra un equipo con una intensidad brutal. Y la realidad es que no. Este Madrí funciona exactamente como lo hace anche: esperando y al contraataque. Y si el partido se pone feo en el 60 sacas a los chavales, que es cuando los otros empiezan a estar fundidos.
> 
> Sí, van a salir los mismos de siempre: *Curtuá, Carva, Limitao, Alabim, Mendy, CMK+Valverde, Negricius y Benze.*



Es que no lo quereis entender, el problema es llegar hasta el minuto 60 vivos: hasta ahora hemos tenido una potra que nadie la recuerda.

Solo teneis que leer los comentarios durante el partido y son siempre iguales: Ancelotti hijo de puta, siempre los mismos hijos de putas,...,a ver cuando salen los jovenes, mirad ahora que esta todo perdido los pone, y entonces meten los goles y todo el mundo se olvida y dice: "Ancelotti forever".

La excusa, la de siempre, que Camavinga sale muy revolucionado,...., cuando ese aspecto ya lo ha ido cambiando, pese a tener la misma influencia.

Para mi, renunciar a Camavinga, es renunciar de principio a uno de los jugadores fundamentales de este equipo. Kroos no lo es y con equipo buenos que presionan tiende a dar pases atras, con lo que provocas que estos puedan presionar mas arriba y es ahi, donde los robos de pelota nos pueden crucificar.

Realmente yo salia con el equipo del Levante, con Valverde, Camavinga, Modric y Rodrigo; ese equipo, es el unico que puede competir de tu a tu, con cualquier equipo del mundo, aunque le falten partidos y automatismos. Que el partido se va a la mierda? Pues vale, pero no estamos 60 minutos jugando en slow motion, mientras nos mean encima: Eso es lo que hemos visto en todas las eliminatorias.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 May 2022)

Mañana es el gran día compañeros....

Toda África estará pendiente de nuestro equipo...

Desde Sudán hasta Kenia, pasando por Nigeria y más allá de Camerún....

Es el momento de demostrar a nuestra hinchada africana que somos los mejores!!!!!!

Todas las peñas madridistas de África merecen nuestra victoria!!!!!!!!!

Por ellos compañeros!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scardanelli (27 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> La verdad es que Abueloti es mas previsible que un crucigrama en euskera.....



Es previsible, sí. Padretto es así.

También es verdad que en una final, me generaría dudas sacar otra cosa. Camavinga y Rodrygo están para jugar y probablemente Nacho también, pero si piensas que en una primera parte de una final de Copa Europa lo que no quieres es cometer errores y parece que sacar a la CMK y Valverde es lo más seguro desde ese punto de vista. Es cierto que Kroos y Casemiro no están muy bien, pero esperas que estén a la altura en una final y Valverde te asegura despliegue, romper líneas y poder salir al contragolpe. Creo que además con ese esquema quiere liberar a Modric. 

Veremos qué pasa porque el Liverpool es una máquina de moverse y atacar y si Kroos, Alaba y Casemiro están al nivel físico. Fíjate, lo que más me preocupa es lo de Alaba, que llega sin ritmo.


----------



## Scardanelli (27 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Es que no lo quereis entender, el problema es llegar hasta el minuto 60 vivos: hasta ahora hemos tenido una potra que nadie la recuerda.
> 
> Solo teneis que leer los comentarios durante el partido y son siempre iguales: Ancelotti hijo de puta, siempre los mismos hijos de putas,...,a ver cuando salen los jovenes, mirad ahora que esta todo perdido los pone, y entonces meten los goles y todo el mundo se olvida y dice: "Ancelotti forever".
> 
> ...



Estoy en parte de acuerdo. Camavinga tiene probablemente mejor giro que Kroos para salir de la presión, pero también es verdad que arriesga más. Para mí, sin duda, Camavinga está para ser titular antes que Kroos en líneas generales por salida de la presión, dinamismo y capacidad de presionar arriba. Pero en una final los errores se pagan muy caros y tiene más valor la seguridad que en otros partidos. Por eso tiendo a entender a Padretto...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 May 2022)

Mis temores son en el aspecto físico, ellos son muy superiores.

También en el aspecto defensivo, la defensa por mucho que se diga aquí fue vapuleada en los partidos del Chelsea y del City.

Ayer vi la final contra el Liverpool y. tanto Marcelo cómo ramos tenían orden de lesionar a salah, desde el minuto uno van a por él y cuando se lesiona el hombro a los pocos minutos ramos le entra agarrándole el hombro para terminar de lesionarle.

El Liverpool tuvo más opciones hasta que sale y revoluciona el partido


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 May 2022)

Para mi , y sin coñas el tipo con más talento de la premier:


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Para mi , y sin coñas el tipo con más talento de la premier:



No te preocupes, ya se esta advirtiendo desde los panfletos del Madrid que "El Madrid ojeará el mercado pero sin cometer locuras", articulo que viene siendo redundante desde hace años, que viene siendo que el Madrid ficha a Rudiger, para pasar a "el fichaje es Asensio"


----------



## Th89 (27 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mis temores son en el aspecto físico, ellos son muy superiores.
> 
> También en el aspecto defensivo, la defensa por mucho que se diga aquí fue vapuleada en los partidos del Chelsea y del City.
> 
> ...



Marcelo siempre ha sido una verbena atrás, Mendy si no se pone a hacer gilipolleces es un defensor cojonudo.

Igual soy demasiado optimista, pero se va a despedir a lo grande McCelo, levantando la orejona.


----------



## Scardanelli (27 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mis temores son en el aspecto físico, ellos son muy superiores.
> 
> También en el aspecto defensivo, la defensa por mucho que se diga aquí fue vapuleada en los partidos del Chelsea y del City.
> 
> ...



El Madrid lleva un mes preparando la final, espero que eso influya en el físico. Lo bueno de esta final es que no creo que se pueda tener mejor lateral para defender a Salah.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Pero si en el Madrid creo que ha jugado los mismos partidos que tú y que yo.
> 
> En fin, 24h para volver a mearnos en los piratas; Blas de Lezo estará meando desde el cielo marcando el camino.



Jaja!

Era el único del que me acordaba ... 

A ver si les cae una buena rociada blasleziana ...


----------



## Edu.R (27 May 2022)

Hemos tenido la "potra" (Porque alomejor no es potra) de llegar vivos a los últimos minutos de las eliminatorias 3 veces seguidas.

Si funciona no lo cambies. Yo creo que el equipo sabe lo que puede hacer y lo que no. No podemos salir a correr como ellos. Igual que en 2018.

Si llegamos 0-1 en el 75' estamos vivísimos. El factor psicológico juega a nuestro favor, el Liverpool necesita un arrase, como la final no la tengan "con ventaja" vendrán los fantasmas... todo lo que no sea empeorar eso es una buena situación.


----------



## keko (27 May 2022)

el haber llegado como hemos llegado (eliminado a los equipos mas duros) te da una fortaleza mental, que el Liverpool no tiene. Si el Madrid aguanta el arreón inicial, el partido llega empatado a los ultimos 25 minutos, ahí creo que la cabeza y no las piernas es lo que va a marcar la diferencia. El Liverpool es un gran equipo, pero cuando le vi el partido contra el Villareal, ganó por que el Villareal se derrumbó, sino no hubiera pasado. No le veo como un equipo que pueda remontar en un momento dificil, si le clavamos 2 goles no creo que se levante.


----------



## Lake (27 May 2022)

Todo el mundo da por hecho un largo asedio a la portería blanca , y suele suceder lo contrario a lo esperado cuando hay tal unanimidad ; un gol tempranero de cualquiera de los equipos desbaratará todas las estrategias y pronósticos , y es lo que yo espero.


----------



## ccc (27 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Estoy en parte de acuerdo. Camavinga tiene probablemente mejor giro que Kroos para salir de la presión, pero también es verdad que arriesga más. Para mí, sin duda, Camavinga está para ser titular antes que Kroos en líneas generales por salida de la presión, dinamismo y capacidad de presionar arriba. Pero en una final los errores se pagan muy caros y tiene más valor la seguridad que en otros partidos. Por eso tiendo a entender a Padretto...



Camavinga no solo tiene mayor dinamismo para romper lineas, sino que en defensa tb es el mejor (incluido Casemiro) y es el que conjuntamente con Valverde hace que Modric se centre en la creacion de juego y que no haga el ridiculo defensivamente compensando la nula colaboracion de Kroos.

Siempre oigo lo mismo, que si perdemos en el minuto 60 por solo 2 goles, esto se puede remontar; sinceramente, no sabeis lo que decis. Un golpe de efecto de Ancelloti seria sacar a Kroos y poner a Camavinga y a Valverde por Rodrygo. De esta manera:

1) Con Valverde y el sacrificio de Vini las subidas de los laterales del liverpool se ven mermadas; pero si el madrid roba la pelota aun en posicion defensiva, cuidado porque Valverde y Vini pueden hacer un roto al Liverpool (el anyo pasado ya se lo hizo Vini).

2) Si Camavinga entra en el equipo dudo bastante que Thiago, Fabinho generen buen juego aunque se apoyen en los de arriba y los laterales: El problema es Kroos, no se anticipa, no se mueve y el Liverpool en est situacion puede generar situaciones ventajosas. El Madrid necesita en mi opinion jugar con doble pivote o con 3 centrocampistas que tengan un caracter defensivo (y desde luego Kroos no lo es).

3) No he visto ningun partido en los 2 ultimos anyos, en los que la CMK por si sola ha superado la presion de un equipo de elite como el Liverpool, Chelsea, City,... Si algo ha quedado claro, es que la CMK esta muerta.

Y para terminar, no es potra porque para pasar hay que saber estar, saber sufrir y porque tenemos jovenes que han sabido resolver los problemas que un entrenador y los jugadores viejos han provocado: Kroos y Casemiro no han liderado ninguna remontada; Camavinga, Rodrygo y Valverde han participado en todas las remontadas. La pregunta es facil: Por que tenemos que empezar a jugar con los peores?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 May 2022)

En hora y media me voy al corte ingles


----------



## tururut12 (27 May 2022)

Se trata de una final muy difícil de pronosticar. Dependerá del planteamiento de ambos equipos. Es posible que el Liverpool salga a dominar el partido pero con el freno de mano puesto sin arriesgar en defensa ni adelantarla mucho para que no tenga espacios Vinicius. Ellos tratarán de marcar gol en saques de esquina y balones a la olla en faltas laterales.


----------



## petro6 (27 May 2022)

Tenemos el plus de que nos hemos plantado en la final derrotando a titanes y el Liverpool a mindunguis. Podremos perder, pero les vamos a comer los huevos a bocaos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> En hora y media me voy al corte ingles




oño ke nelvios macho! 

enseña luego la camiseta
o la dejas para mañana?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> oño ke nelvios macho!
> 
> enseña luego la camiseta
> o la dejas para mañana?




Pondré foto por la tarde


----------



## xilebo (27 May 2022)

*Leao cuesta 150 millones*

Tras el gatillazo de *Mbappé*, es uno de los candidatos a fichar por el *Real Madrid*. *Maldini* habló de la única vía de negociación: pagar la *cláusula de 150 M€*.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 May 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No te preocupes, ya se esta advirtiendo desde los panfletos del Madrid que "El Madrid ojeará el mercado pero sin cometer locuras", articulo que viene siendo redundante desde hace años, que viene siendo que el Madrid ficha a Rudiger, para pasar a "el fichaje es Asensio"




En tranfer lo tasan en 80 kilos, que luego pedirán 100 por el, pero es muy bueno, pivota de mediapunta, extremo derecho, centrocampista y delantero, 29 años, es de lo más potable en la premier pero claro no es mamadou y tal.

Técnico y trabajador, lleva bastantes años allí y siempre me impresionó que no saliera.


----------



## Otrasvidas (27 May 2022)

Ahora también suenan Gnabry y Ntuku. La consigna está clara: los fichajes tienen que ser NEGROS


----------



## 4motion (27 May 2022)

Un mamadu caro y malo.

Y si lo dice Maldini, todavía peor. 









Leao cuesta 150 millones


Tras el gatillazo de Mbappé, es uno de los candidatos a fichar por el Real Madrid. Maldini habló de la única vía de negociación pagar la cláusula de 150 M€.




as.com





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (27 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Leao cuesta 150 millones*
> 
> Tras el gatillazo de *Mbappé*, es uno de los candidatos a fichar por el *Real Madrid*. *Maldini* habló de la única vía de negociación: pagar la *cláusula de 150 M€*.



Caro y malo, lo acabo de poner y además recomendado por Maldini.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Paobas (27 May 2022)

Dice Owen que el Polo va a arrasar. No sé, yo pondría esas declaraciones impresas en el vestuario.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 May 2022)

Piden que ausencio sea titular en goldirecto....
Flipante.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (27 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Piden que ausencio sea titular en goldirecto....
> Flipante.



Y no dicen nada del seboso belga ni del saco papas Alarcon?
Una de las cosas que esperaba y ahi la prensa me ha fallado, es que tras la semifinal no exigiesen la titularidad de Vallejembauer en la final...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Y no dicen nada del seboso belga ni del saco papas Alarcon?
> Una de las cosas que esperaba y ahi la prensa me ha fallado, es que tras la semifinal no exigiesen la titularidad de Vallejembauer en la final...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 May 2022)

Vamos ya solo faltan 24 horas para que en toda África sintonicen la final!!!!!!


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los sueños de muchos mamadous están a punto de cumplirse, el Madrid sale al mercado de fichajes....



Yo no sé por os quejáis tanto de los mamadous cuando los tres jugadores con peor relación rendimiento/precio de la plantilla son más blancos que la leche, y uno de ellos es además un caradura de cuidado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo no sé por os quejáis tanto de los mamadous cuando los tres jugadores con peor relación rendimiento/precio de la plantilla son más blancos que la leche, y uno de ellos es además un caradura de cuidado.



Yo no me quejo de los mamadous, los mamadous nos guían a la victoria.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 May 2022)

Me acaban de filtrar que hay principio de acuerdo para la próxima campaña con mamadou Sangare, mamadou esperara al Madrid a pesar de tener una oferta que dobla su ficha en el City donde se incorporaría este mismo verano y no tendría que esperar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 May 2022)

Filtración:

Acelloti vería con buenos ojos la incorporación de mamadou fofana como jugador número 12.


----------



## Gorrión (27 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo no sé por os quejáis tanto de los mamadous cuando los tres jugadores con peor relación rendimiento/precio de la plantilla son más blancos que la leche, y uno de ellos es además un caradura de cuidado.



Ya te digo, Courtois, Valverde, Modric, Benzema...

De lo peorcito del Real Madrid

LOQUEHAYQUEOIR


----------



## juantxxxo (27 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Un mamadu caro y malo.
> 
> Y si lo dice Maldini, todavía peor.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 May 2022)

Que me pongan un 4-0 en el primer tiempo y se terminan las discusiones.


----------



## xilebo (27 May 2022)

*¿Eso iba con segundas?*


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (27 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo no sé por os quejáis tanto de los mamadous cuando los tres jugadores con peor relación rendimiento/precio de la plantilla son más blancos que la leche, y uno de ellos es además un caradura de cuidado.



Vete a la mierda, subnormal.

Seguro que estás deseando que te ensarte cualquier Mamadou de esos.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DRIDMA (27 May 2022)

Veo dolor, mucho dolor... y todavia no hemos ganado!!


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 May 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Vete a la mierda, subnormal.
> 
> Seguro que estás deseando que te ensarte cualquier Mamadou de esos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



Subnormal tu puta madre, que yo no he insultado a nadie y algunos tenéis la educación de un puto babuino huérfano.

Bueno, no había insultado a nadie, ahora sí, en concreto a ti y a tu puta madre.

Ale, al ignore, no porque te gusten más o menos los negros, que me la pela, sino porque no hay mayor gilipollez que dárselas de civilizador occidental y andar insultando por la cara.

Gilipollas.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 May 2022)

Perdón porque me salen torcidas. No se que coño pasa. He puesto el movil recto


----------



## Chispeante (27 May 2022)

Con diferencia, la final menos "transcendental" y decisiva de las que he tenido el honor de ver. Esta son mis razones. :

-Primero porque las 7 últimas se han ganado una tras otra. Eso quita urgencias históricas y ayuda asumir que en algún momento la racha tiene que terminar. 
.Segundo, porque no estábamos, y con razón, entre los favoritos, y cada eliminatoria superada ha sido un regalo. Eso que nos llevamos ya este año. 
-Tercero. Porque la Séptima vino después de 32 años de sequía. Aquella si que había que ganarlas si o si.
-Cuarto. Porque la Décima se hubiera perdido ante el Atleti, y eso añade doble drama a la derrota. No es caso de esta final.
Además también nos permitió curar las heridas de la dictadura blaulgrana que nos tocó sufrir. Y también vino después de más de una década sin rascar bola en Europa. 
-Quinto. Porque las tres siguientes, fueron, eso precisamente, consecutivas, los que permitía alcanzar un logro inigualable en el actual formato de la Liga de Campeones. Nuevamente el Madrid haciendo historia y siendo el pionero de las proezas deportivas.
-Sexto, porque el famoso póker 4 de 5 sirvió para convertirnos de golpe, en el equipo que mas Copas de Europa había ganado en el siglo XXI, para superar al Barcelona en esa clasificación y para cerrar la boca los de las "copas en blanco y negro". Nos convertimos en los reyes del siglo XX, del XXI, del color, del blanco y negro y de cualquier otra clasificación.

La décimocuarta sentaría de maravilla y nos sabría muito gostosa. No le voy a hacer ascos, ni negar el remate épico a una trayectoria heroico. Un broche para la pluma de Homero. Pero no creo que tenga la importancia de las anteriores de este siglo, ni mucho menos de la que se ganó con el gol de Mijotovic. Algunos buscarán restregársela cual pene chorreante a Mbappé, pero ya tenemos 13 para hacer eso. Otros a Salah, pero la mediocridad no merece nuestra atención. Creo que Madrid se ha reivindicado como el el equipo más especial de la historia del fútbol. La disfrutaría como Peppa Pig en un charco de barro, pero por una cuestión puramente estadística cada final que jugamos nos acerca a una derrota.


----------



## xilebo (27 May 2022)

*Vaya dato, perturbador*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Perdón porque me salen torcidas. No se que coño pasa. He puesto el movil recto



No as preferido ponerte a nkuku como dorsal?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 May 2022)

Qie nervios compañeros y más con el equipado que se avecina el año que viene, centro de campo y delantera de oro!!!

Karamoko. Massana. Fofana. touchameni

Benzema. Nkuku.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Estoy en parte de acuerdo. Camavinga tiene probablemente mejor giro que Kroos para salir de la presión, pero también es verdad que arriesga más. Para mí, sin duda, Camavinga está para ser titular antes que Kroos en líneas generales por salida de la presión, dinamismo y capacidad de presionar arriba. Pero en una final los errores se pagan muy caros y tiene más valor la seguridad que en otros partidos. Por eso tiendo a entender a Padretto...



Vayaminga desde el principio acaba expulsado antes del minuto 30.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 May 2022)

Decir que el número no es el oficial. El oficial tiene el escudo del Madrid dentro. Éste no lo tiene. Ya no ponían los oficiales a las camisetas de esta temporada


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Perdón porque me salen torcidas. No se que coño pasa. He puesto el movil recto




toda una camiseta nanber guan


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (27 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Perdón porque me salen torcidas. No se que coño pasa. He puesto el movil recto



Hombre, por fin un madridista de bien en este foro.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Andr3ws (27 May 2022)

Joder llevo ya todo el puto día nervioso.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Joder llevo ya todo el puto día nervioso.




Igual


----------



## petro6 (27 May 2022)

Un crack,Pepe Herrero..


----------



## petro6 (27 May 2022)

Siempre que lo veo, me descojono igual..jajaja


----------



## VYP de Álava (27 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Siempre que lo veo, me descojono igual..jajaja



A mamaaaarlaaa son el pupas!!!
Ojalá volvieran, creo que sería el primer canal al que le soltara la panoja. Los podcast con Coto borracho troleando a Pipi son crema.


----------



## filets (27 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Qie nervios compañeros y más con el equipado que se avecina el año que viene, centro de campo y delantera de oro!!!
> 
> Karamoko. Massana. Fofana. touchameni
> 
> Benzema. Nkuku.


----------



## juantxxxo (27 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Perdón porque me salen torcidas. No se que coño pasa. He puesto el movil recto



CRACK!! Sólo te falta la bufanda de Yose.


----------



## Andr3ws (27 May 2022)

Bueno ya sabeís, las finales no se juegan, ¡se ganan!


----------



## xilebo (27 May 2022)

*Encuentra las 7 diferencias*


----------



## Andr3ws (27 May 2022)

Pocos se han acordado de este partido de hace 1 año...



...y la vuelta.



Entre Vini y Ausencio se ventilaron al Pool.

Para mí lo de mañana está al 50% por mucho que nos quieran vender la burra. Puede pasar cualquier cosa.


----------



## vurvujo (27 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Que me pongan un 4-0 en el primer tiempo y se terminan las discusiones.



Eso es lo que yo pienso..... que uno va teniendo una edad y el corazón no está ya para tanto sobresalto.


----------



## Silluzollope (27 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Un mamadu caro y malo.
> 
> Y si lo dice Maldini, todavía peor.
> 
> ...



Quiero pensar que es el Maldini del Milan, que es directivo ahora.


----------



## 4motion (27 May 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Quiero pensar que es el Maldini del Milan, que es directivo ahora.



No.

Es Maldini el calvo comentarista.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 May 2022)

Sinceramente , me temo lo peor, de todas las champions que le he visto jugar al Madrid está es la que más merece acabar bien y ganar, pero creo que voy a vivir la primera final pérdida por el Madrid, que no valoramos tampoco que estos cabrones siempre ganan las finales.
Mis motivos:

Arbitraje mierdoso, no escandaloso pero si del que jode, fueras de juego, tarjetas amarillas, cosas que limitan el partido y juego de un equipo.


Jugamos en campo enemigo, en casa de los que nos han chuleado, en casa de los Mohamed de catar, que quieren cargarse la liga española y el fútbol mundial.

Ceferino es la fulana de los Mohamed, si quiere seguir en su cargo debe dejarse rociar por los Mohamed, por eso repitió sorteo y nos emparejó con los dos Mohamed y el ruso.


La superliga.


Es mucho más que un partido.


C est Madrid!!!!!!!!




Viva africa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (27 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Es que no lo quereis entender, el problema es llegar hasta el minuto 60 vivos: hasta ahora hemos tenido una potra que nadie la recuerda.
> 
> Solo teneis que leer los comentarios durante el partido y son siempre iguales: Ancelotti hijo de puta, siempre los mismos hijos de putas,...,a ver cuando salen los jovenes, mirad ahora que esta todo perdido los pone, y entonces meten los goles y todo el mundo se olvida y dice: "Ancelotti forever".
> 
> ...



Estoy bastante de acuerdo, pero Casemiro sigue siendo imprescindible. Por otra parte, tambien entiendo a los que consideran que sacar a Camavinga de inicio es una temeridad, y aunque a Kroos ya se le ven cada vez mas las costuras, tiene la experiencia y la veterania que no tiene Camavinga.

Rodrygo es mejor sacarlo saliendo del banquillo, pero la clave podria estar en el momento que pueda elegir Ancelotti para quitar a Kroos y sacar a Camavinga, porque hoy por hoy parece un cambio casi obligado, y mas en un partido que se preve muy intenso fisicamente hablando desde el minuto uno. No esperar a que las cosas se puedan complicar, a expensas del resultado, porque como tambien acertadamente ha dicho usted, la potra tambien se podria acabar.

Asi que precisamente el minuto 60 que usted señala, podria ser un buen momento para sacar a Camavinga por Kroos, independientemente de como vaya el resultado del partido. Porque apostarlo todo a la recta final, o a forzar la prorroga, es un riesgo excesivo.


----------



## fachacine (27 May 2022)

Llega el Madrid a Sant Denis para entrenar. Todos como borregos con el bozal menos Bale. Grande Gareth.


----------



## Andr3ws (27 May 2022)

Fabio Capello: "Recuperamos el espíritu ganador que necesitaba el Madrid para volver a ganar en Europa"


Como la Séptima, ninguna. Lo dicen todos los madridistas que la vivieron y la sintieron. Otros nacieron después para unirse a una serie, hasta 13, frente a la que se frotan los...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (27 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Llega el Madrid a Sant Denis para entrenar. Todos como borregos con el bozal menos Bale. Grande Gareth.



Menuda vidorra de lord se va a pegar el tio en algun bonito paraje de la campiña inglesa contandole a sus nietos como gano todas sus copas de Europa.


----------



## fachacine (27 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Menuda vidorra de lord se va a pegar el tio en algun bonito paraje de la campiña inglesa contandole a sus nietos como gano todas sus copas de Europa.



Es tremendo verlo andar junto a sus compañeros, ensimismado, aislado, abandonado, encerrado en sí mismo, más sólo que la una pero rodeado de gente. Es muy triste el aislamiento al que le han condenado.


----------



## Gorrión (27 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sinceramente , me temo lo peor, de todas las champions que le he visto jugar al Madrid está es la que más merece acabar bien y ganar, pero creo que voy a vivir la primera final pérdida por el Madrid, que no valoramos tampoco que estos cabrones siempre ganan las finales.
> Mis motivos:
> 
> Arbitraje mierdoso, no escandaloso pero si del que jode, fueras de juego, tarjetas amarillas, cosas que limitan el partido y juego de un equipo.
> ...



¿Es el Real Madrid un equipo protegido espiritualmente?

Han tenido a la mafia de la LFP y toda la prensa en contra y han ganado. Han tenido a la mafia de la UEFA en contra y han ganado. El caso es que no veo por qué deberían protegerlo para ganar al Liverpool, un club señor que ha respetado al Real Madrid.

Si se pierde dudo que sea por los moros de mierda, a esos los tiene controlados el de arriba. Yo también creo que ya toca perder una final, la última que perdieron fue al poco de yo nacer y contra los mismos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 May 2022)

Somos madridistas, llevamos el peso de todo un continente sobre nuestros hombros, alzemos las manos al cielo para hacer una gran bola de energía genkidama!!!!!!!! Mamadous dad vuestras energías al equipo blanco!!!!!!!!


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Llega el Madrid a Sant Denis para entrenar. Todos como borregos con el bozal menos Bale. Grande Gareth.




no hombre , lo del bozal esta vez es por prevenir infecciones por la rata , ahí si les doy la razon


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Eso es lo que yo pienso..... que uno va teniendo una edad y el corazón no está ya para tanto sobresalto.



Y en el segundo tiempo a tomarse una copa tranquilamente.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (27 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Es tremendo verlo andar junto a sus compañeros, ensimismado, aislado, abandonado, encerrado en sí mismo, más sólo que la una pero rodeado de gente. Es muy triste el aislamiento al que le han condenado.



Es su manera de ser, asi que tampoco creo que le preocupe demasiado.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 May 2022)

26 horas


----------



## fran83 (27 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Es tremendo verlo andar junto a sus compañeros, ensimismado, aislado, abandonado, encerrado en sí mismo, más sólo que la una pero rodeado de gente. Es muy triste el aislamiento al que le han condenado.



Que le han condenado? Jajajajajajaja ha sido él solito

Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> 26 horas




macho como hagas una cuenta atras de horas y minutos me va a dar algo


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Tenemos el plus de que nos hemos plantado en la final derrotando a titanes y el Liverpool a mindunguis. Podremos perder, pero les vamos a comer los huevos a bocaos.



Y sin correr un cagao ... a lo mejor va a ser el Madric el que asedie la portería del Liverpool.


----------



## vurvujo (27 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Llega el Madrid a Sant Denis para entrenar. Todos como borregos con el bozal menos Bale. Grande Gareth.



Porque no va a jugar un minuto.

Todos enbozalados porque que no se le ocurra a la UEFA hacer timotest y que de alguno positivo.
Con la mafia de la UEFA yo no me la juego, te imaginas que salgan con que Coutois, Modric y Benzema han dado positivo en un test.


----------



## MeLaPela (27 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sinceramente , me temo lo peor, de todas las champions que le he visto jugar al Madrid está es la que más merece acabar bien y ganar, pero creo que voy a vivir la primera final pérdida por el Madrid, que no valoramos tampoco que estos cabrones siempre ganan las finales.
> Mis motivos:
> 
> Arbitraje mierdoso, no escandaloso pero si del que jode, fueras de juego, tarjetas amarillas, cosas que limitan el partido y juego de un equipo.
> ...




Me pasa un poco lo mismo, me huele a palmatoria.

Se te ha olvidado mencionar que solo una semana antes de la final en lugar de estar todo dios a cuchillo, velando armas como otras veces, todo el mundo hablando del puto M'bappé de los cojones creándose para mi gusto un ambientillo de pesimismo que al final va a lastrar al equipo.

Ojalá me equivoque


----------



## Paobas (27 May 2022)

MeLaPela dijo:


> Me pasa un poco lo mismo, me huele a palmatoria.
> 
> Se te ha olvidado mencionar que solo una semana antes de la final en lugar de estar todo dios a cuchillo, velando armas como otras veces, todo el mundo hablando del puto M'bappé de los cojones creándose para mi gusto un ambientillo de pesimismo que al final va a lastrar al equipo.
> 
> Ojalá me equivoque



Tal vez perdamos (uno va a perderla, claro) pero si crees que están moscas los jugadores por Mbappe estás equivocado, no, equivocadísimo. Hablan quienes los han visto entrenar estos días que van como motos y con una confianza altísima.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 May 2022)

Tenéis que salir a cuchillo, digo a machete:




@Obiwanchernobil



MeLaPela dijo:


> Me pasa un poco lo mismo, me huele a palmatoria.
> 
> Se te ha olvidado mencionar que solo una semana antes de la final en lugar de estar todo dios a cuchillo, velando armas como otras veces, todo el mundo hablando del puto M'bappé de los cojones creándose para mi gusto un ambientillo de pesimismo que al final va a lastrar al equipo.
> 
> Ojalá me equivoque



Te has dado cuenta de la poca paliza que le han dado a los jugaddores? Igual hasta os ha hecho un favor la rata.

Por cierto, este es del Madric, visitando el Pipabeu:


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 May 2022)

Hasta Shakira era del Madric:


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 May 2022)

Parece que va a comentar el partido en televisión espantosa Ferrer.


----------



## 4motion (27 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Es tremendo verlo andar junto a sus compañeros, ensimismado, aislado, abandonado, encerrado en sí mismo, más sólo que la una pero rodeado de gente. Es muy triste el aislamiento al que le han condenado.



Le han condenado?

El se ha condenado.

Por ese orden.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fachacine (27 May 2022)

La gente habla mucho de Salah pero a mí el que me parece un jugadorazo es Sadio Mané, y encima el chaval siendo millonario es famoso por vivir como un pobre.


----------



## Th89 (27 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Perdón porque me salen torcidas. No se que coño pasa. He puesto el movil recto



Qué maravilla por favore. Uno di noi Don José Mourinho.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (27 May 2022)

Vamos , señores.... Ya estáis tocando la Copa....

En la vida, hay que ser agradecidos... Volved con la orejona... Vamos Real, hasta el final ¡¡¡... Suerte ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (27 May 2022)

Mañana marca el gol de la victoria


----------



## Mecanosfera (27 May 2022)

Ojalá podamos ganar, hay que ser optimistas aunque la euforia pipera de muy mal rollo. Si el Madrid juega al máximo de su potencial se gana, y si no tenemos el comodín de la Épica suerteJerarquíaBrujería. 
Ojalá


----------



## petro6 (27 May 2022)

Yo respiro la final con tranquilidad,y para mí no ganarla no supondría un drama, pues lo que hemos hecho para estar ahí ya forma parte de la historia del fútbol y no se olvidará jamás, sobretodo por las ratas que hemos triturado por el camino.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Yo respiro la final con tranquilidad,y para mí no ganarla no supondría un drama, pues lo que hemos hecho para estar ahí ya forma parte de la historia del fútbol y no se olvidará jamás, sobretodo por las ratas que hemos triturado por el camino.



Mejor ganarla ... no? Ya que estamos.

@Edge2 @barullo os vais a pasar por el hilo para comentar el partido? No jodáis, necesitamos gente neutral por aquí.


----------



## Scardanelli (27 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sinceramente , me temo lo peor, de todas las champions que le he visto jugar al Madrid está es la que más merece acabar bien y ganar, pero creo que voy a vivir la primera final pérdida por el Madrid, que no valoramos tampoco que estos cabrones siempre ganan las finales.
> Mis motivos:
> 
> Arbitraje mierdoso, no escandaloso pero si del que jode, fueras de juego, tarjetas amarillas, cosas que limitan el partido y juego de un equipo.
> ...



CONFIANTE. Hasta el final. Real Mamadú.


----------



## Scardanelli (27 May 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1072170
> 
> 
> Mañana marca el gol de la victoria



El gol de la victoria lo marca PANZARD. 

110 millones. HAMBURGUESAS. REDENCIÓN.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 May 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Encuentra las 7 diferencias*



La rata era honrada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Menuda vidorra de lord se va a pegar el tio en algun bonito paraje de la campiña inglesa contandole a sus nietos como gano todas sus copas de Europa.



Y como se levantó 70 kilos sin hacer nada.


----------



## Roedr (27 May 2022)

En todos los sitios aparece el Pool como favorito. Nosotros vamos muy creídos de la mística. No sé, esta final me da mal yuyu.


----------



## filets (27 May 2022)

¿Se va a arrollidar el Pool al comienzo para pedir perdon por el racismo anglo?
Deberian prostrarse ante Vinicius


----------



## Hannibal (27 May 2022)

Buenas noches,
Desde la última vez que pasaba por aquí hemos tenido la racha de remontadas más épicas que se recuerdan en el fútbol. Y hemos ratificado un campeonato de liga que nadie esperaba al principio de liga, especialmente por la autoridad mostrada.

Pase lo que pase mañana, orgulloso de todo el equipo; de cómo teniendo varias rémoras en plantilla, o quién sabe si precisamente por eso, los 11 titulares + 3 jóvenes+ Nacho se han cargado el equipo a las espaldas y nos han regalado un temporadón. Esperemos que mañana pongamos la guinda al pastel, y si no, es para estar satisfechos aunque no eufóricos.
Hala Madrid!


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (27 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Llega el Madrid a Sant Denis para entrenar. Todos como borregos con el bozal menos Bale. Grande Gareth.



Olé sus güevos!

Uno di noi.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Policía Pérez (27 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Llega el Madrid a Sant Denis para entrenar. Todos como borregos con el bozal menos Bale. Grande Gareth.



He estado 10 minutos intentando logearme solo para darte un nutri a esto

Y de paso:


----------



## Scardanelli (27 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> En todos los sitios aparece el Pool como favorito. Nosotros vamos muy creídos de la mística. No sé, esta final me da mal yuyu.



Es una final. No importa nada. Puede pasar cualquier cosa. Calma y al toro.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 May 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> Desde la última vez que pasaba por aquí hemos tenido la racha de remontadas más épicas que se recuerdan en el fútbol. Y hemos ratificado un campeonato de liga que nadie esperaba al principio de liga, especialmente por la autoridad mostrada.
> 
> Pase lo que pase mañana, orgulloso de todo el equipo; de cómo teniendo varias rémoras en plantilla, o quién sabe si precisamente por eso, los 11 titulares + 3 jóvenes+ Nacho se han cargado el equipo a las espaldas y nos han regalado un temporadón. Esperemos que mañana pongamos la guinda al pastel, y si no, es para estar satisfechos aunque no eufóricos.
> Hala Madrid!



gracias Hannibal!

si Dios quiere mañana diras


----------



## DRIDMA (27 May 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> He estado 10 minutos intentando logearme solo para darte un nutri a esto
> 
> Y de paso:



Sería troleo máximo sacarle en el 80 y que nos de el título de chilena.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿Se va a arrollidar el Pool al comienzo para pedir perdon por el racismo anglo?
> Deberian prostrarse ante Vinicius



ningun equipo español se ha arrodillado....


----------



## DRIDMA (28 May 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sería troleo máximo sacarle en el 80 y que nos de el título de chilena.



No haría falta que fuese de chilena, con que fuese uno de aquellos goles de Pippo Inzaghi medio cayéndose...se lo contaríamos a nuestros nietos: "alguna vez te he hablado de Bale..." 

Edito: estoy viendo vídeos de Inzaghi, yo lo recuerdo como un tipo con suerte, que se caía y la metía, que tenía estrella...aunque estos vídeos de highlights...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 May 2022)

¿Por qué no soñar?



Le tenían que haber denunciado por violación...sólo sí es sí.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> He estado 10 minutos intentando logearme solo para darte un nutri a esto
> 
> Y de paso:



Que bueno es el cabron, incomprensible.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ¿Por qué no soñar?
> 
> 
> 
> Le tenían que haber denunciado por violación...sólo sí es sí.



Este gol no está al alcance de cr7


----------



## HDR (28 May 2022)

El Liverpool abusa del juego por banda, y ahí tenemos a Carvajal y Mendy que están haciendo cosas raras desde hace un tiempo... Como se queden en situaciones de inferioridad, esos dos lo van a pasar fatal.

Echo de menos tener un Cristiano Ronaldo en este tipo de partidos. Un crack de otra dimensión, que sepas que está ahí, acechando... Eso mete un miedo tremendo a las defensas del contrario, no suben con tanta alegría, su sola presencia los deja fijados. No volveremos a ver un jugador así en décadas.


----------



## barullo (28 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Mejor ganarla ... no? Ya que estamos.
> 
> @Edge2 @barullo os vais a pasar por el hilo para comentar el partido? No jodáis, necesitamos gente neutral por aquí.



Estaría mejor que abrieras un hilo para la final como hice yo el año pasado

En un hilo como este con 35.000 mensajes te pierdes ya comentando


----------



## DonLimpio (28 May 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (28 May 2022)

Llegó el día, chicos


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

Buenos días, señores.

HALA MADRID.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (28 May 2022)

Buenos días

Que suene el himno.

Hoy es el día de la Victoria.




Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 May 2022)

Hoy ni amigos, ni conocidos, ni tonterías... *Si no eres* del Real *Madrid*, *eres mi enemigo*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Buenos días, ha llegado el día.

C est Madrid!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andr3ws (28 May 2022)

12 h para la final. 

Hala Madrid!!! Ha hacer historia esta noche.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Hace poco puso alguien el docu del Madrid PSG subtitulado, la TV francesa hizo lo mismo contra el Chelsea y City, sabéis si está en internet para ver en Youtube con subtítulos??


----------



## artemis (28 May 2022)

Gran noche hoy, gane quien gane es un win win o risas en el hilo vikingo o risas en el hilo culerdo.....

@Pericoburbujista vas a estar foreando durante el partido? Es para meter pasta en bet365 o no....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

"Somos los ojos de África"


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (28 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> 12 h para la final.
> 
> Hala Madrid!!! Ha hacer historia esta noche.



A...

Ah...

Aghhhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## DRIDMA (28 May 2022)

Llegó el día. TIC TAC


----------



## pepitoburbujas (28 May 2022)

Siempre es maravilloso ganar la Champions. Pero este año, después de las remontadas históricas sería el no va más.

Además, le daríamos en los morros al jeque en su propio feudo. Nunca mejor dicho lo de feudo.

Ojalá el Liverpool acuse de alguna forma los problemas físicos que han tenido algunos de sus jugadores, esto puede jugar un papel importante. Las finales se suelen decidir por pequeños detalles. De nuestra parte, la efectividad de Vini y Benzema será clave, así como la seguridad en defensa. Y después de estas perogrulladas, lo más importante: 

Hala Madrid!


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (28 May 2022)

Estoy sin teclado pero cuando lo tenga os cuento una cosa extrañisima que me ha pasado y que puede ser un buen augurio.

Palabras clave: viejos rockeros nunca mueren, rociada, kulunguele, kinbunbu.


----------



## Chispeante (28 May 2022)

Buenos,madridistas y victoriosos días. 
Hala Madrid hasta el final.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Hoy es el gran día.

El día de las ROCIADAS madrileñas en París.
El día de la rociada a Ceferin.
El día que el Madrid rocía con la super liga.
El día la rociada a salah.


C est Madrid!


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Estaría mejor que abrieras un hilo para la final como hice yo el año pasado
> 
> En un hilo como este con 35.000 mensajes te pierdes ya comentando



Ostia, que lo abra algún merengue.


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Mejor ganarla ... no? Ya que estamos.
> 
> @Edge2 @barullo os vais a pasar por el hilo para comentar el partido? No jodáis, necesitamos gente neutral por aquí.



Estaremos por aqui, ameego


----------



## _Suso_ (28 May 2022)

Chicos tengo la gallina de piel y siempre que tengo la gallina de piel ganamos la final, con lo cual esto está hecho.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Melodías como todo el año ya está en París para apoyar a nuestro equipo!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Estaremos por aqui, ameego




Quién te envía?

De qué año vienes?


----------



## cebollo (28 May 2022)

Bromeamos mucho con lo de Mamadu pero comparando los dos onces de esta noche el del Madri es más ario. Kroos y Modric son la vieja Europa que se resiste a morir y nuestro sudaca y nuestro moro (Valverde y Benzema) son menos feos que los suyos (Diaz y Salah). 

Algunos arquetipos se replican con exactitud : portero alto y blanco (Alison y Courtois) extremo rápido y negrisimo (Sane y Vinicius). Mediocentro mulato, fortachon y brasileño (Casemiro y Fabinho), lateral de la cantera y milagrosamente caucásico (Robertson y Carvajal). 

Podemos ganar gracias al cambio Camavinga por Kroos en la segunda parte pero el simbolismo de patera es muy claro.


----------



## Roedr (28 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Bromeamos mucho con lo de Mamadu pero comparando los dos onces de esta noche el del Madri es más ario. Kroos y Modric son la vieja Europa que se resiste a morir y nuestro sudaca y nuestro moro (Valverde y Benzema) son menos feos que los suyos (Diaz y Salah).
> 
> Algunos arquetipos se replican con exactitud : portero alto y blanco (Alison y Courtois) extremo rápido y negrisimo (Sane y Vinicius). Mediocentro mulato, fortachon y brasileño (Casemiro y Fabinho), lateral de la cantera y milagrosamente caucásico (Robertson y Carvajal).
> 
> Podemos ganar gracias al cambio Camavinga por Kroos en la segunda parte pero el simbolismo de patera es muy claro.



Tal cual.


----------



## Roedr (28 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ningun equipo español se ha arrodillado....



Si se arrodillaron ellos, y no nosotros, por una vez España daría ejemplo al mundo.


----------



## filets (28 May 2022)

Los nuestros son claramente mas blancos
Espero que FLO lo arregle la temporada que viene. 
AFRICA nos mira!!!!


----------



## Roedr (28 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Los nuestros son claramente mas blancos
> Espero que FLO lo arregle la temporada que viene.
> AFRICA nos mira!!!!



Lo más impresionante es comparar la selección española, o italiana, con la francesa.


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quién te envía?
> 
> De qué año vienes?



Cosecha del 73


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)




----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Bromeamos mucho con lo de Mamadu pero comparando los dos onces de esta noche el del Madri es más ario. Kroos y Modric son la vieja Europa que se resiste a morir y nuestro sudaca y nuestro moro (Valverde y Benzema) son menos feos que los suyos (Diaz y Salah).
> 
> Algunos arquetipos se replican con exactitud : portero alto y blanco (Alison y Courtois) extremo rápido y negrisimo (Sane y Vinicius). Mediocentro mulato, fortachon y brasileño (Casemiro y Fabinho), lateral de la cantera y milagrosamente caucásico (Robertson y Carvajal).
> 
> Podemos ganar gracias al cambio Camavinga por Kroos en la segunda parte pero el simbolismo de patera es muy claro.



Hoy es el día en que se enfrentan dos cosmovisiones. La nueva era del mamadu moronegropetrodólar contra la vieja europa con sus moritos buenos de la Guardia Mora y la América colonial.

El moro malo y rencoroso de Salah que lleva a su novia con velo contra el morito noble que va con prostis chortis y estrella lambos bien integrado en la metrópolis


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si se arrodillaron ellos, y no nosotros, por una vez España daría ejemplo al mundo.



en compenticiones europeas NINGUN equipo español se ha arrodillado...de hecho el publico aqui siempre les silva o abuchea...YA CANSA lo de defender un puto delincuente


----------



## _Suso_ (28 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Cosecha del 73



Eres incluso más viejuno que yo, que ya es decir


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (28 May 2022)

Y yo estoy con la tensión baja. Desde esta noche llevo con mareos.

10/5 tengo de tensión.

Ya verás como me impide ver el partido correctamente


----------



## cebollo (28 May 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> El moro malo y rencoroso de Salah que lleva a su novia con velo contra el morito noble que va con prostis chortis y estrella lambos bien integrado en la metrópolis



Hay una cosa que no se comenta de Benzema, tiene dos hijos de dos mujeres distintas a las que parece ir alternando y sin casarse con ninguna. Tiene una hija con una blanca, que es la mayor. Y un niño pequeño con una mulata.

En 2022 parece que toca estar con la blanca, la madre de la niña.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

DonLimpio dijo:


>



Tan parodia de periódico como el original.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Hay una cosa que no se comenta de Benzema, tiene dos hijos de dos mujeres distintas a las que parece ir alternando y sin casarse con ninguna. Tiene una hija con una blanca, que es la mayor. Y un niño pequeño con una mulata.
> 
> En 2022 parece que toca estar con la blanca, la madre de la niña.



Y ellas encantadas. Estamos a dos segundos de legalizar harenes en occidente. Para los alfalfas claro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Siempre es maravilloso ganar la Champions. Pero este año, después de las remontadas históricas sería el no va más.
> 
> Además, le daríamos en los morros al jeque en su propio feudo. Nunca mejor dicho lo de feudo.
> 
> ...



Sería para hacer una película.

Y no solo al jeque. Sería una patada en los huevos a la misma UEFA.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si se arrodillaron ellos, y no nosotros, por una vez España daría ejemplo al mundo.



El Madrí no suele arrodillarse.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo más impresionante es comparar la selección española, o italiana, con la francesa.



La francesa y muchas otras.


----------



## Paobas (28 May 2022)

Hoy, salgo del curro a las 17. Un poco de siesta y luego, a correr 1 hora para relajarme. Tras ello, ducha y cuando empiece el partido ya llevaré 3 o 4 copas de vino blanco encima. Eso o muero de un ataque de nervios. Borracho todo se ve y vive mejor y de forma más liviana.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Puede que no detengamos la era del mamadou!!!, Pero si es posible retrasarla!!!
Hala Madrid!!!!


----------



## Roedr (28 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Hoy, salgo del curro a las 17. Un poco de siesta y luego, a correr 1 hora para relajarme. Tras ello, ducha y cuando empiece el partido ya llevaré 3 o 4 copas de vino blanco encima. Eso o muero de un ataque de nervios. Borracho todo se ve y vive mejor y de forma más liviana.



jaja


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 May 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Gran noche hoy, gane quien gane es un win win o risas en el hilo vikingo o risas en el hilo culerdo.....
> 
> @Pericoburbujista vas a estar foreando durante el partido? Es para meter pasta en bet365 o no....



No sé nen... Hoy no tengo un pálpito especial, la verdad... Ya veremos...


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Who is mbappe?

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Y yo estoy con la tensión baja. Desde esta noche llevo con mareos.
> 
> 10/5 tengo de tensión.
> 
> Ya verás como me impide ver el partido correctamente



Patatas fritas y aceitunas y venga, dale SUBIDON.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (28 May 2022)

*Todo listo para la gran final*


----------



## MC33 (28 May 2022)

Vengo del futuro, ganamos 2-1 en la prórroga y sufriendo como perros 

Curtua héroe


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Hoy, salgo del curro a las 17. Un poco de siesta y luego, a correr 1 hora para relajarme. Tras ello, ducha y cuando empiece el partido ya llevaré 3 o 4 copas de vino blanco encima. Eso o muero de un ataque de nervios. Borracho todo se ve y vive mejor y de forma más liviana.



Yo hoy me compro algo para mamar seguro.

No he tenido tiempo de pedir nada por lo que caerá algo del mercadona. Igual me pillo un par de paulaners de esas, que son negras, en honor al madric. 

Un par de éstas creo que tienen en el mercadona:


----------



## Cenobita (28 May 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Hoy es el día en que se enfrentan dos cosmovisiones. La nueva era del mamadu moronegropetrodólar contra la vieja europa con sus moritos buenos de la Guardia Mora y la América colonial.
> 
> El moro malo y rencoroso de Salah que lleva a su novia con velo contra el morito noble que va con prostis chortis y estrella lambos bien integrado en la metrópolis





En 2022, cercado de enemigos, el Real Madrid aún dominaba el mundo futbolístico. El poder del equipo se sostenía gracias a una plantilla profesional, cuyo núcleo principal eran jugadores veteranos de las tres Champions seguidas, liderados por el temible Karim Benzema.

Pero era en París, en una guerra larga y cruel, donde se jugaba la supervivencia del imperio.

Esta es la historia de aquellos hombres.

Hala Madrid y nada más!


----------



## Dr.Nick (28 May 2022)

MC33 dijo:


> Vengo del futuro, ganamos 2-1 en la prórroga y sufriendo como perros
> 
> Curtua héroe



Gol del Madric en el minuto 90+7, un clásico.


----------



## VYP de Álava (28 May 2022)

Hoy Toni enchufa una de falta directa


----------



## Tubiegah (28 May 2022)

HALA MADRID
ARRIBA ESPAÑA
POR DIOS, FRANCO Y DON SANTIAGO BERNABÉU
A POR LOS PUTOS PIRATAS


----------



## Edu.R (28 May 2022)

Hala Madrid.

Como ha dicho alguno, aunque al finalista se le recuerda 100 veces menos que al ganador, se le recuerda. Llegar a finales cuenta para estadísticas. Sería jodido perder, pero que nadie piense que "entonces no habrá valido para nada". Anda que en estos 3 meses no se habrán unido unos cuantos a la familia madridista.

Ganar sería la mejor Champions de la historia, y honestamente me parecería insuperable hacer algo más bestia. Veremos pues. Ojalá tengamos los astros de nuestra parte.


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> HALA MADRID
> ARRIBA ESPAÑA
> POR DIOS, FRANCO Y DON SANTIAGO BERNABÉU
> A POR LOS PUTOS PIRATAS


----------



## PORRON (28 May 2022)

POR LA FE POR LA PATRIA LAS BANDERAS EN ALTO


HALA MADRID. VIVA ESPAÑA.


----------



## PORRON (28 May 2022)

DIOS CON NOSOTROS


----------



## Otrasvidas (28 May 2022)

Tengo una sensación bastante extraña y preocupante. Como si hubiera habido más expectación con el posible fichaje de Mbappé que con toda una final de Champions como la que se disputa esta noche.


----------



## Th89 (28 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hala Madrid.
> 
> Como ha dicho alguno, aunque al finalista se le recuerda 100 veces menos que al ganador, se le recuerda. Llegar a finales cuenta para estadísticas. Sería jodido perder, pero que nadie piense que "entonces no habrá valido para nada". Anda que en estos 3 meses no se habrán unido unos cuantos a la familia madridista.
> 
> Ganar sería la mejor Champions de la historia, y honestamente me parecería insuperable hacer algo más bestia. Veremos pues. Ojalá tengamos los astros de nuestra parte.



Anoche comentaba la jugada con un colega culerdo en plena borrachera, y le dije que el guion era tan perfecto que no cabe la derrota. Que era el destino.

El pobre me daba la razón, tiene completamente asumido que les toca pillar sitio en la cueva más cercana.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Viva el PSOE!!!!!!!
Viva los mamadous!!!!!
Hala Madrid!!!!


----------



## xilebo (28 May 2022)

*El sorprendente regalo de Florentino a Ceferin*

El presidente del *Madrid* le obsequió con una maqueta del nuevo *Bernabéu*. ¿*Mensaje* con segundas?


----------



## feps (28 May 2022)

"Ningún jugador es tan bueno como todos juntos." (Don Alfredo)


----------



## Th89 (28 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El sorprendente regalo de Florentino a Ceferin*
> 
> El presidente del *Madrid* le obsequió con una maqueta del nuevo *Bernabéu*. ¿*Mensaje* con segundas?



Una cabeza de caballo al despertar era lo más adecuado para semejante mamador catarí.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Hoy representamos a todo el continente africano!!!!!

Somos el real!!!!
Adelante camaradas!!!!


----------



## MTJohnny (28 May 2022)

Aún siendo culé, y sin que sirva de precedente, opino que el Madrid ha hecho una excelente Champions, marcada por las épicas y memorables remontadas con que, eliminatoria tras eliminatoria, ha ido asombrando al mundo entero.

Por tanto, para poner la mejor rúbrica a esta hermosa página que ya se ha escrito en la historia de este deporte que tanto amamos, es por lo que defiendo que sería de justicia que el Madrid se terminara llevando la copa. Además, el Liverpool tampoco es que me caiga demasiado bien.

Desde la acera de enfrente, os saludo y os deseo mucha suerte esta noche, madridistas.

Sin pasarse, pero así es.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 May 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> POR LA FE POR LA PATRIA LAS BANDERAS EN ALTO
> 
> 
> HALA MADRID. VIVA ESPAÑA.



Y por ver a un ingles hincar la rodilla. Ganar a los italianos un placer, a ingleses o franceses un deber.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Vamos compañeros!!!!!!
Que nadie se quede atrassssss!!!!!


#votapodemos


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (28 May 2022)

MTJohnny dijo:


> Aún siendo culé, y sin que sirva de precedente, opino que el Madrid ha hecho una excelente Champions, marcada por las épicas y memorables remontadas con que, eliminatoria tras eliminatoria, ha ido asombrando al mundo entero.
> 
> Por tanto, para poner la mejor rúbrica a esta hermosa página que ya se ha escrito en la historia de este deporte que tanto amamos, es por lo que defiendo que sería de justicia que el Madrid se terminara llevando la copa. Además, el Liverpool tampoco es que me caiga demasiado bien.
> 
> ...



gracias hamic


----------



## fachacine (28 May 2022)

En muchos análisis previos del partido muchos "expertos" insisten en el peligro ofensivo del lateral derecho Trent Alexander-Arnold, y apenas se comenta que como se vaya al ataque a lo loco Vinicius los va a matar. Es curioso como algunos insisten en minusvalorar a Vini, el año pasado que aún no había explotado le metió 2 goles al Liverpool, pero es que este Vini de ahora es aún mejor. Pues nada, parece ser que somos nosotros los que tenemos que estar preocupados.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Patatas fritas y aceitunas y venga, dale SUBIDON.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (28 May 2022)

qué sensaciones tenéis?


----------



## filets (28 May 2022)

Presion bloque bajo para que el pool se lance al ataque con todo
1. No dejamos espacios a Sallah y Mane, con lo que no pueden aprovechar su velocidad. Sin espacios Mane se vuelve un jugador vulgar
2. Vini y Valverde le van a pillar la espalda a los laterales y nos vamos a hinchar


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (28 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Presion bloque bajo para que el pool se lance al ataque con todo
> 1. No dejamos espacios a Sallah y Mane, con lo que no pueden aprovechar su velocidad. Sin espacios Mane se vuelve un jugador vulgar
> 2. Vini y Valverde le van a pillar la espalda a los laterales y nos vamos a hinchar




yo tb esperaría atrás, bien juntitos

El peligro del liverpul son las transiciones.


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> qué sensaciones tenéis?



Yo buenas, la luz está con nosotros, entonces somos IMBATIBLES



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> qué sensaciones tenéis?




Yo bueno, acabo de ponerme un VHS rip de los vigilantes de el playa en que Pamela rompe con Cody y busca nuevo macho, he estado rociando todo el capítulo.

Aparte de eso estoy viendo los documentales franceses del Madrid de este año.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Presion bloque bajo para que el pool se lance al ataque con todo
> 1. No dejamos espacios a Sallah y Mane, con lo que no pueden aprovechar su velocidad. Sin espacios Mane se vuelve un jugador vulgar
> 2. Vini y Valverde le van a pillar la espalda a los laterales y nos vamos a hinchar



Joder filetes que esto no es el pc fútbol.
Si el Madrid espera a los mamadous adiós partido.


----------



## filets (28 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> qué sensaciones tenéis?



Hoy es el aniversario de la Batalla de Covadonga








Batalla de Covadonga - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Aunque este partido es realmente el Sitio de Cartagena de Indias 








Sitio de Cartagena de Indias (1741) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## filets (28 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder filetes que esto no es el pc fútbol.
> Si el Madrid espera a los mamadous adiós partido.



¿Que hacen los Mamadús?
CORRER
Si les esperas atras se quedan sin sitio para correr y se convierten en vulgares aficionados pues no tienen tecnica


----------



## fachacine (28 May 2022)

Confío mucho en Modric-Valverde y en Vini-Benzema, también en Carvajal. Y por si no teníamos suficientes motivaciones para ganar, tenemos también la motivación de ganar una Champions sin CR7 ni Ramos, para que quede reforzada la idea fundamental de que las Champions no las gana un jugador sino un equipo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Jennifer LOVE se une al equipo:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿Que hacen los Mamadús?
> CORRER
> Si les esperas atras se quedan sin sitio para correr y se convierten en vulgares aficionados pues no tienen tecnica



Salah, mane no tienen técnica?....


----------



## Lomo Plateado (28 May 2022)

A ver .... Los anti Ancelottis manifestaros ahora que luego no quiero parrafadas de mierda. 

Ancelotti has hecho un temporadon y es un buenísimo entrenador ok???


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (28 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Hoy es el aniversario de la Batalla de Covadonga
> 
> 
> 
> ...





¡¡¡ DIOS CON NOSOTROS !!!

¡¡¡ VIVA CRISTO REY !!!

¡¡¡ VIVA LA SANTISIMA VIRGEN MARIA !!!

Y de nuevo a por los herejes.


----------



## filets (28 May 2022)

Aguantaremos los envites mamadusianos formando un TESTUDO para luego atacar por las bandas con nuestra caballeria
No les dara tiempo ni a verlo

*MADRID VICTOR*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

La conelly también se une, es madridista de siempre:


----------



## filets (28 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Salah, mane no tienen técnica?....



Mane lo mas redondo que ha visto en su vida ha sido una sandía. Solo sabe correr muy rapido
Salah si es bueno, pero sigue siendo egipcio y le tenemos comida la moral


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hoy representamos a todo el continente africano!!!!!
> 
> Somos el real!!!!
> Adelante camaradas!!!!



Empiezo a dudar que seas del Real Madric. Pero bueno, vamos a seguir trolleando ...




Hala Madric!



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La conelly también se une, es madridista de siempre:



Joder, como mínimo a mí me tienes pillado el gusto ... buenastá pordios, me dais a elegir tomar una fanta con ella o que el Madric gane la champiñons y escojo la fanta.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Winona también estará en el parque de los príncipes animando al Madrid.


----------



## filets (28 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La conelly también se une, es madridista de siempre:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Empiezo a dudar que seas del Real Madric. Pero bueno, vamos a seguir trolleando ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1072736
> 
> ...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Maravillas se une al plantel:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Britney y Cristina nos mandan todo su apoyo:


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (28 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Maravillas se une al plantel:




quieres dejar de ensuciar el hilo, culerdo?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> quieres dejar de ensuciar el hilo, culerdo?




No te gusta que ponga jacas??


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Madre mía la del encurtidos, esto si que es el partido de verdad.









Las mujeres de los jugadores del Real Madrid: quiénes son y a qué se dedican


Desde modelos hasta enfermeras y pasando por empresarias, así son las mujeres de los protagonistas de la final de la Champions League.




as.com


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (28 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No te gusta que ponga jacas??




no haces gracia


----------



## filets (28 May 2022)

Yo tambien MINA, yo tambien


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 May 2022)

Por cierto, acostumbro a comerme la publicidad, como contrapartida a participar en el *FLORO*, pero ya no he podido más y he puesto extensiones antipublicidad de todos los tipos.

Hay que ser sucnormal profundo para impedir que los que participan puedan escribir sin tener que quitar cada tres segundos las putas banner y toda la puta mierda que mete el que administra el FLORO. A partir de ahora nada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)




----------



## MTJohnny (28 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No te gusta que ponga jacas??



Vamos a ver, subir fotos de la Love Hewitt, la Winona, la Britney y la Cristina Aguilera de hace literalmente 20 años cuando todos sabemos que hoy en día son putos escombros con patas pues más bien que no. Es igual de ridículo que si ahora saliera alguien a reivindicar las Copas de Europa de los años 60.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (28 May 2022)

obi o subes la foto de melody o nos panean. déjate de perrapvtas de masón


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 May 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> obi o subes la foto de melody o nos panean. déjate de perrapvtas de masón



¿ Te vale una afoto de la Pizpi en París ????


----------



## ironpipo (28 May 2022)

Ni tanto Salah ni tanto mane, el que mayor lío nos puede hacer es el Luis Díaz ese
Hay que tenerlo vigilado.


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> En muchos análisis previos del partido muchos "expertos" insisten en el peligro ofensivo del lateral derecho Trent Alexander-Arnold, y apenas se comenta que como se vaya al ataque a lo loco Vinicius los va a matar. Es curioso como algunos insisten en minusvalorar a Vini, el año pasado que aún no había explotado le metió 2 goles al Liverpool, pero es que este Vini de ahora es aún mejor. Pues nada, parece ser que somos nosotros los que tenemos que estar preocupados.



Yo lo que he oido ultimamente es que es que Kroos es la clave del partido; no se si nos quieren tomar el pelo, a no ser que se refieran a que es clave que Kroos se quede en el banco


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (28 May 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ Te vale una afoto de la Pizpi en París ????



en todas las gloriosas remontadas había aquí una foto freshca de melody cual camioneros virtuales. no jodamos la tradición @Obiwanchernobil procede antes de que empiece el partido


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

MTJohnny dijo:


> Vamos a ver, subir fotos de la Love Hewitt, la Winona, la Britney y la Cristina Aguilera de hace literalmente 20 años cuando todos sabemos que hoy en día son putos escombros con patas pues más bien que no. Es igual de ridículo que si ahora saliera alguien a reivindicar las Copas de Europa de los años 60.



*Pero tú cuando eras joven con que rociabas??*

*Ellas representan nuestros sueños en forma de ROCIADAS, todos los que escribimos en este hilo podemos tener diferencias futbolísticas, políticas, económicas!!!! Las que sean joder!!!
Pero a todos nos une aquellos cálidos veranos en la España de los 90!!!! Cuando estas jacas hacían que los veranos sin aire acondicionado pasarán más rápido!!! Cuando deseábamos llegar a casa después de jugar a fútbol y ponernos los vigilantes de la playa para rociar con Pamela!!!!!
Antes de que la mayoría fuéramos atrapados por charos y trabajos de 12 horas diarias!!!!! Cuando éramos soñadores!!!!!!

Pero no importa!!! Porque somos madridistas!! Y por difícil que sean nuestras vidas y nos caigamos volvemos a levantarnos para volver a rociar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
A los españoles nos separan muchas cosas!!!!
Pero lo que nos une de verdad y lo que nos hace humanos son las ROCIADAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hala Madrid y viva las jacas!!!!!!!!*


----------



## vurvujo (28 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hace poco puso alguien el docu del Madrid PSG subtitulado, la TV francesa hizo lo mismo contra el Chelsea y City, sabéis si está en internet para ver en Youtube con subtítulos??



No está en YouTube.
Los enlaces están el tuiter de https://twitter.com/ElTraductorRM

Yo vi esos docus y los de la undécima y me vine muy muy arrriba, tanto que visualicé un 4-0. Gol de Vini al iniciar el partido, el Liverpool domina los siguientes minutos hasta el 30-35 y luego baja el ritmo, termina 1-0 el primer tiempo. En el segundo tiempo el Liverpool sale aún más arrollador pero al 60 aún seguimos arriba 1-0. Cerca del 65 en una contra Bezema nos pone 2-0 arriba a pase de Vini; el Liverpool queda grogui y a lo tonto nos ponemos 3-0 con otro de Benzema. El Liverpool intenta reaccionar pero enfriamos el partido de manera fácil, casi al 90 están rendidos y nosotros dominamos, en una buena combinación entre Valverde, Camavinga y Rodrygo anotamos el 4-0, locura total.





__





En el corazón de la Undécima | Real Madrid CF


Web Oficial del Real Madrid con las últimas noticias, fotos, videos y venta de entradas para los partidos.




www.realmadrid.com














Ver En el corazón de la Duodécima (2018) Películas Online Latino - Cuevana HD


Ver En el corazón de la Duodécima Cuevana, pelicula completa en español y latino En el corazón de la Duodécima online gratis en HD, español y subtitulado. El madridismo tiene un lugar muy especial en su memoria para la Duodécima. El...




cuevana.fm


----------



## manutartufo (28 May 2022)

Es el Madrid y final de Champions,ya está bien de acojonarse. Yo digo 3/0 , es nuestra copa y hay que saber jugar la final. Se van a cagar nada más que suene himno. Hala Madrid ,son ellos los que tienen que temernos.


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Confío mucho en Modric-Valverde y en Vini-Benzema, también en Carvajal. Y por si no teníamos suficientes motivaciones para ganar, tenemos también la motivación de ganar una Champions sin CR7 ni Ramos, para que quede reforzada la idea fundamental de que las Champions no las gana un jugador sino un equipo.



Yo confio tb en Carvajal, es mas, creo que en el ultimo tramo de temporada esta en su maximo nivel y ya suma, en vez de restar. Incluso creo en Vazquez, que normalmente hace finales de temporadas muy decentes.

Pero como ultimamente he leido en twitter: "Era ateo, pero ya creo"


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> No está en YouTube.
> Los enlaces están el tuiter de https://twitter.com/ElTraductorRM
> 
> Yo vi esos docus y los de la undécima y me vine muy muy arrriba, tanto que visualicé un 4-0. Gol de Vini al iniciar el partido, el Liverpool domina los siguientes minutos hasta el 30-35 y luego baja el ritmo, termina 1-0 el primer tiempo. En el segundo tiempo el Liverpool sale aún más arrollador pero al 60 aún seguimos arriba 1-0. Cerca del 65 en una contra Bezema nos pone 2-0 arriba a pase de Vini; el Liverpool queda grogui y a lo tonto nos ponemos 3-0 con otro de Benzema. El Liverpool intenta reaccionar pero enfriamos el partido de manera fácil, casi al 90 están rendidos y nosotros dominamos, en una buena combinación entre Valverde, Camavinga y Rodrygo anotamos el 4-0, locura total.
> ...



Gracias por responder, si está en Youtube, en la cuenta del tío de Twitter, en cu canal de Youtube:
Traductor RM.

Está en fragmentos de varias partes cada partido


----------



## vurvujo (28 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El Madrí no suele arrodillarse.



Solo Alaba lo he visto arrodillarse.


----------



## vurvujo (28 May 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> en todas las gloriosas remontadas había aquí una foto freshca de melody cual camioneros virtuales. no jodamos la tradición @Obiwanchernobil procede antes de que empiece el partido


----------



## Ritalapollera (28 May 2022)

MTJohnny dijo:


> Vamos a ver, subir fotos de la Love Hewitt, la Winona, la Britney y la Cristina Aguilera de hace literalmente 20 años cuando todos sabemos que hoy en día son putos escombros con patas pues más bien que no. Es igual de ridículo que si ahora saliera alguien a reivindicar las Copas de Europa de los años 60.



Joder qué SUBNORMALES que sois las ratas culerdas. Que sí, que sólo valen los títulos que os han regalado a vosotros, el resto 0.

Ale a dormir, SUBNORMAL 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kktua (28 May 2022)

¿Alguien pone enlace para verlo?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (28 May 2022)

Joselu el delantero del alaves en paris con la camiseta del Madrid


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (28 May 2022)

kktua dijo:


> ¿Alguien pone enlace para verlo?


----------



## vurvujo (28 May 2022)

Faltan 4 horas y no aguanto la ansiedad. Voy a salir a caminar y relajarme un poco. Os leo luego.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (28 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Hoy es el aniversario de la Batalla de Covadonga
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ole y ole.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (28 May 2022)




----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

¿Abrimos hilo ad hoc para el partido o terminamos de follarnos éste?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

kktua dijo:


> ¿Alguien pone enlace para verlo?



Pero si faltan 4 horas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> ¿Abrimos hilo ad hoc para el partido o terminamos de follarnos éste?



Démosle un bello final a este. A ver si llegamos a 2500 páginas.


----------



## Ritalapollera (28 May 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> ¿Abrimos hilo ad hoc para el partido o terminamos de follarnos éste?



Qué cojones, aquí aquí

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

Tengo 10 tercios en la nevera.
Y una botella de Moet.
Y Gublins, Doritos y Pandilla Drakis.
Siuuuu..!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

*This is the moment *

Como se nota que hice un curso de inglés en el CCC a distancia.....
*
*


----------



## EGO (28 May 2022)

Espero que el madrid vaya perdiendo todo el partido, para luego marcarse otra remontada epica en el minuto 89 que destruya de humillacion a los cules.

Me gusta vivir al limite.


----------



## Miss Marple (28 May 2022)

Yo lo veré desde una casa de hinchas del Chelsea (que no pueden ver al Liverpool), con mucha cerveza y nervios. Tras la campaña de troleos magistrales para llegar hasta aquí, que sin duda ha creado millones de nuevos madridistas por el mundo pero estoy seguro de que me ha costado años de vida, para esta noche espero drama, suspense, tías en pelotas (la tradición de streakers de Liverpool casi garantiza esto) y victoria final del Madrid. Quizá mejor si no llegamos al nivel de explosiones y helicópteros. A ver qué nos han preparado los guionistas.
¡Ala Madrid!


----------



## filets (28 May 2022)

Hay que estar tan tranquilo como Don Alfredo fumandose un piti durante un partido


----------



## EGO (28 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1072816
> 
> 
> Hay que estar tan tranquilo como Don Alfredo fumandose un piti durante un partido



En esa foto hay un viajero del tiempo.Con gafas de sol atemporales.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Tengo 10 tercios en la nevera.
> Y una botella de Moet.
> Y Gublins, Doritos y Pandilla Drakis.
> Siuuuu..!!!



Menudo fiestón.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Espero que el madrid vaya perdiendo todo el partido, para luego marcarse otra remontada epica en el minuto 89 que destruya de humillacion a los cules.
> 
> Me gusta vivir al limite.



Y volver a cagarnos en todo el equipo y en viejales, y pedir renovación de toda la plantilla, traer a Tuchel y que Floren se retire ya.


----------



## Cuqui (28 May 2022)

ESTOY ATACADO.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Miss Marple dijo:


> Yo lo veré desde una casa de hinchas del Chelsea (que no pueden ver al Liverpool), con mucha cerveza y nervios. Tras la campaña de troleos magistrales para llegar hasta aquí, que sin duda ha creado millones de nuevos madridistas por el mundo pero estoy seguro de que me ha costado años de vida, para esta noche espero drama, suspense, tías en pelotas (la tradición de streakers de Liverpool casi garantiza esto) y victoria final del Madrid. Quizá mejor si no llegamos al nivel de explosiones y helicópteros. A ver qué nos han preparado los guionistas.
> ¡Ala Madrid!



Eso me recuerda a como empezó todo en el 98. Estaba acabando la carrera y en mi piso había mal rollo y me fui a casa de un hamijo con sus compis de piso y un par de italianos. Ganamos a la Juve, la noche fue brutal y 22 años después hemos ganado otras 5.


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Ni tanto Salah ni tanto mane, el que mayor lío nos puede hacer es el Luis Díaz ese
> Hay que tenerlo vigilado.



Sobre todo porque juega en la banda de Carvajal...


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> ESTOY ATACADO.



Hace horas qué no sé qué hacer con mi vida...


----------



## Cuqui (28 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *This is the moment *
> 
> Como se nota que hice un curso de inglés en el CCC a distancia.....



Y el de español hijodeputa, y el de español


----------



## Tubiegah (28 May 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ Te vale una afoto de la Pizpi en París ????



cómo me jode que haya políticos de mierda hijos de la gran puta masones traidores ensuciando el deporte
melafo


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *This is the moment *
> 
> Como se nota que hice un curso de inglés en el CCC a distancia.....



La expresión que suena mejor y más natural es: THE TIME IS NOW.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (28 May 2022)

si Dios quiere


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Miss Marple dijo:


> Yo lo veré desde una casa de hinchas del Chelsea (que no pueden ver al Liverpool), con mucha cerveza y nervios. Tras la campaña de troleos magistrales para llegar hasta aquí, que sin duda ha creado millones de nuevos madridistas por el mundo pero estoy seguro de que me ha costado años de vida, para esta noche espero drama, suspense, tías en pelotas (la tradición de streakers de Liverpool casi garantiza esto) y victoria final del Madrid. Quizá mejor si no llegamos al nivel de explosiones y helicópteros. A ver qué nos han preparado los guionistas.
> ¡Ala Madrid!



Miss Marple?

Esto solo puede significar una cosa.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tubiegah (28 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> La expresión que suena mejor y más natural es: THE TIME IS NOW.



la mejor y más castiza es:

*VAMOS A DAR BIEN POR EL CULO A LOS MARICONES BORRACHOS DE LA PUTA ISLA*

*AMOSSSS OSTTTTTIIIAAAA*







*PRIETAS LAS FILAS, COPÓN*


----------



## Cuqui (28 May 2022)

Miss Marple dijo:


> Yo lo veré desde una casa de hinchas del Chelsea (que no pueden ver al Liverpool), con mucha cerveza y nervios. Tras la campaña de troleos magistrales para llegar hasta aquí, que sin duda ha creado millones de nuevos madridistas por el mundo pero estoy seguro de que me ha costado años de vida, para esta noche espero drama, suspense, tías en pelotas (la tradición de streakers de Liverpool casi garantiza esto) y victoria final del Madrid. Quizá mejor si no llegamos al nivel de explosiones y helicópteros. A ver qué nos han preparado los guionistas.
> ¡Ala Madrid!



La veras con @Kapitoh ?


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 May 2022)

Yo ya voy de negronis, espumosos, margaritas, carajillos etc que quiero a Isco titular


----------



## ironpipo (28 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Espero que el madrid vaya perdiendo todo el partido, para luego marcarse otra remontada epica en el minuto 89 que destruya de humillacion a los cules.
> 
> Me gusta vivir al limite.



De cara a la leyenda y para preñarles al alma a los antis, sería lo max
Pero después de lo vivido el las eliminatorias, ganar la final con un remontada in extremis acabaría por petarme la patata ya del todo


----------



## juantxxxo (28 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Miss Marple?
> 
> Esto solo puede significar una cosa.
> 
> ...



THIS!!! Si aparece hasta @Miss Marple por este hilo......... Por cierto, invito a:


----------



## Harald (28 May 2022)

Vamos ostias, a por los ingleses.

Hala Madrid!!!!


----------



## Tubiegah (28 May 2022)

A todo esto, el madric de baloncesto está guanyando a los compatriotas catalanes de @Obiwanchernobil 48-57 tercer cuarto


----------



## fachacine (28 May 2022)

Miss Marple dijo:


> Yo lo veré desde una casa de hinchas del Chelsea (que no pueden ver al Liverpool), con mucha cerveza y nervios. Tras la campaña de troleos magistrales para llegar hasta aquí, que sin duda ha creado millones de nuevos madridistas por el mundo pero estoy seguro de que me ha costado años de vida, para esta noche espero drama, suspense, tías en pelotas (la tradición de streakers de Liverpool casi garantiza esto) y victoria final del Madrid. Quizá mejor si no llegamos al nivel de explosiones y helicópteros. A ver qué nos han preparado los guionistas.
> ¡Ala Madrid!



Coño Miss Marple, qué poco se prodiga usté, encantado de que sea merengón


----------



## ironpipo (28 May 2022)

Veo que Esta coneja va a cantar en la final 




Joder habría preferido a la melodías no me jodas


----------



## Walter Sobchak (28 May 2022)

¿Como va esa histeria?


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Veo que Esta coneja va a cantar en la final
> Ver archivo adjunto 1072849
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tubiegah (28 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



pero pon spoiler goderrr qué susto


----------



## hartman (28 May 2022)

ya llego alfred hard?


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 May 2022)

Estais muy nerviosos como si fuéramos del atleti o algo asi


----------



## juantxxxo (28 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Empiezo a dudar que seas del Real Madric. Pero bueno, vamos a seguir trolleando ...



El jáster se está intentando marcar un banyeres gate, pero en plan PACO DE MIERDA como no podía ser de otro modo en este subforo


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (28 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero si faltan 4 horas.



hay gente que le gusta ver anuncios


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

Joder qué tres horas largasss...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (28 May 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (28 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> ya llego alfred hard?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (28 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y como se levantó 70 kilos sin hacer nada.



Algo si que hizo, aunque mucho menos de lo que podria haber hecho. De todos modos, y a pesar de la manera en que ha terminado su etapa en el Madrid, pienso que merecio la pena ficharlo, otra cosa es que se le hubiese traspasado cuando todavia se estuvo a tiempo de hacerlo.


----------



## Tubiegah (28 May 2022)

no están los del chiringuito haciendo el mongol online?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (28 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



La prima de sauron...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (28 May 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Veo que Esta coneja va a cantar en la final
> Ver archivo adjunto 1072849
> 
> 
> ...



al fin!


----------



## Walter Sobchak (28 May 2022)

Ganamos en los penaltis.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (28 May 2022)

Hola, tolilis. 
Estoy atacadísimo. No tengo ni whisky ni trankimazines. Hoy me da un perreque. Hala Madrid. 

P.S. Vini marca un hatriki hoy. Eso lo tengo clarísimo. Vamos a campeonar.


----------



## hartman (28 May 2022)

esto se lo lleva to fasil el madric 3-1.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Ganamos en los penaltis.



Como haya penaltis hoy _la Faiser_ va a hacer de las suyas...


----------



## Vikingo2016 (28 May 2022)

Courtuais

Carvajal Alaba Militao Mendy

Modric Camavinga Casemiro


Bale Benzema Vinicius


Cuál es tú 11 titular? Escribelo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Ya tengo mi kit:

3 "hola cola" del día a 33 centimos/unidad.

Cortezas de gorrino sabor barbacoa "don frutos" 1'25 céntimos/unidad. 

Patatas "santa ana" 1 euro/unidad.

Aceitunas rellenas de anchoa "eliges" del grupo IFA 83 centimos/unidad.

1 sabrosa pizza de la casa Tarradellas 4 quesos 2'65 euros/unidad.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Courtuais
> 
> Carvajal Alaba Militao Mendy
> 
> ...




Carvajal militao alaba Mendy 

Valverde Modric camavinga 

Bale Benzema vinicius


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (28 May 2022)

Los putos mareos no se me han quitado en todo el dia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Los putos mareos no se me han quitado en todo el dia.



Vas sin ansiedad y tal.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (28 May 2022)

El señor mayor de la banda saldrá hoy con 
Courtois
Carvajal Militao Alaba Mendy
Casemiro Kroos Modric Valverde
Vinicius Benzema

En el 60 sale Rodrygo y en el 70 Camavinga. 

En el 10 marca gol en Liverpool. 
En el 40 marcan su segundo gol. 
En el 65 marca Vini. 
En el 80 marca Vini. 
Vamos a la prórroga, el Liverpool nos mea. Courtois para lo suyo, lo de Casillas, lo de Illgner y lo de don Ricardo Zamora. 
En el 117 marca Vini el hatriki. 
En el 120 se acaba el partido. 
En el 138 me descuelgo en pelotas por el balcón al grito de "Vini, hazme un hijo". 
En el 143 me detiene la policía. 

Ahí lo dejo. Día grande, hoy, hermanos madridistas. Día muy grande. Lo de la décima va a ser una chuminá en comparación con lo de hoy.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (28 May 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Veo que Esta coneja va a cantar en la final
> Ver archivo adjunto 1072849
> 
> 
> ...



La última vez que cantó u a coneja en una final se la folló Asensio y se quedó maricón.

Pero ganamos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Esta del Piero hablando en real madrid TV:
"No es sólo la magia del Bernabéu, es un equipo inclreible".

El tío este nos largo el solo de la champions con un golazo suyo.
La máxima estrella histórica de Italia junto con baggio y maldini.

Otros deberían aprender humildad.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (28 May 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> El señor mayor de la banda saldrá hoy con
> Courtois
> Carvajal Militao Alaba Mendy
> Casemiro Kroos Modric Valverde
> ...



gracias por ponerme mas nervioso


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (28 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vas sin ansiedad y tal.




10/5 de tensión esta mañana


----------



## _Suso_ (28 May 2022)

Ya me he puesto la primera copa de vino para disfrutar de ver ganar al rey de champions la octava desde que estoy vivo, cuidado pues.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

1er tercio de birra en curso.
Será una noche larga...


----------



## Vikingo2016 (28 May 2022)

Woden dijo:


> El que nos faltaba para el bingo. Caramoco, esto es una merienda de negros.



Negros del Madrid: 

Alaba, militao,mendy,Camavinga,Vinicius,rudiger, Mariano, ahora quieren fichar a CARAMOCO. 

Y menos mal que no vino Mbappe. 

Serían 9 negros la selección de Nigeria


----------



## Xequinfumfa (28 May 2022)

Estoy por tomarme los chococrispis con cerveza....


----------



## Walter Sobchak (28 May 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Como haya penaltis hoy _la Faiser_ va a hacer de las suyas...



Y si no los hay tambien.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (28 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Negros del Madrid:
> 
> Alaba, militao,mendy,Camavinga,Vinicius,rudiger, Mariano, ahora quieren fichar a CARAMOCO.
> 
> ...



¿Karamoko Dembele o Mamadou Karamoko?


----------



## Tubiegah (28 May 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Ya me he puesto la primera copa de vino para disfrutar de ver ganar al rey de champions la octava desde que estoy vivo, cuidado pues.



aún me acuerdo como si fuera ayer. El día de la Séptima, veyéndola con mi padre, más madridista él que don Santiago Bernabéu. 

Después de 32 años esperando... La única vez que le he visto llorar como un niño pequeño....

"este es el día más grande de mi vida", dijo... "emmmm después de tenerte a ti, claro"


----------



## Walter Sobchak (28 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> aún me acuerdo como si fuera ayer. El día de la Séptima, veyéndola con mi padre, más madridista él que don Santiago Bernabéu.
> 
> Después de 32 años esperando... La única vez que le he visto llorar como un niño pequeño....
> 
> "este es el día más grande de mi vida", dijo... "emmmm después de tenerte a ti, claro"



Ese es el partido que he visto con mas nervios en mi vida.


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta del Piero hablando en real madrid TV:
> "No es sólo la magia del Bernabéu, es un equipo inclreible".
> 
> El tío este nos largo el solo de la champions con un golazo suyo.
> ...



Sin duda. Pero prefiero que nos infravaloren.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (28 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> aún me acuerdo como si fuera ayer. El día de la Séptima, veyéndola con mi padre, más madridista él que don Santiago Bernabéu.
> 
> Después de 32 años esperando... La única vez que le he visto llorar como un niño pequeño....
> 
> "este es el día más grande de mi vida", dijo... "emmmm después de tenerte a ti, claro"



sabes que mentía no?


----------



## Tubiegah (28 May 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> sabes que mentía no?



ahora soy padre Y LO SÉ


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (28 May 2022)

confirmado 4 4 2

con la cmk + valverde

rmtv


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (28 May 2022)

Lololololololoooo


----------



## Suprimo (28 May 2022)

Cerveza burbujarra para esta noche


----------



## cebollo (28 May 2022)

Me da muy mal rollo que comente el partido Hierro, probablemente el peor orador del hemisferio norte.


----------



## DRIDMA (28 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Me da muy mal rollo que comente el partido Hierro, probablemente el peor orador del hemisferio norte.



Después de Kiko.


----------



## Paobas (28 May 2022)

Independientemente de lo que pase esta noche, que el Madrid haya llegado a la final me parece (deportivamente) casi heroico. Con un 1/3 de la plantilla defenestrado, 2 de sus 3 estrellas mundiales desaparecidas y años sin un sólo fichaje de relumbrón se ha cargado a 3 equipos-estado que gastan millones como si cayeran de los árboles. Mucho mérito.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 May 2022)




----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

Tiene que salir Bale en el minuto 70.
Este tío es el puto Dios de las finales.
Y le sobra talento para follarse a un equipo cansado como el Liverpool


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Independientemente de lo que pase esta noche, que el Madrid haya llegado a la final me parece (deportivamente) casi heroico. Con un 1/3 de la plantilla defenestrado, 2 de sus 3 estrellas mundiales desaparecidas y años sin un sólo fichaje de relumbrón se ha cargado a 3 equipos-estado que gastan millones como si cayeran de los árboles. Mucho mérito.



Al Madrid lo han aguantado el mejor portero del mundo, el último baile de Benzema y Modric y dos chavales brasileños.

Por cierto, hace tiempo que Karim no se marca un partidazo. Se merece salir hoy por la puerta grande. Alhamdulilah y tal...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Me da muy mal rollo que comente el partido Hierro, probablemente el peor orador del hemisferio norte.



Con permiso del Pitu Abelardo


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Estaba tranquilo, ya empieza el come come.

Vamosssssssss 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MC33 (28 May 2022)

“Chapi” y Hierro?

que tomadura de pelo es esta?


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> confirmado 4 4 2
> 
> con la cmk + valverde
> 
> rmtv



Pero es un 4-4-2 algo raro (aunque es lo esperado): Defendiendo tendremos un bloque bajo, muy bajo: Con Vini y Valverde en posiciones casi defensivas para evitar superioridades de los laterales del liverpool e intentar robar y contragolpear (tanto Valverde como Vini lo pueden hacer): Es casi un 4-5-1 (Es un bloque hiperdefensivo).

Kroos es primordial: Si juega como ultimamente, el Liverpool podra filtrar del centro del campo (Thiago) a los laterales o incluso a los 3 de adelante, lo que significa oportunidades claras cada 10 minutos: Por otra parte si retrasa siempre la pelota ante los del Liverpool, no vamos a poder salir de la presion y el campo sera cada vez mas pequenyo.

Esta final no tiene nada que ver con la ultima: En aquella, teniamos mucho toque (solo hay que ver la jugada del gol de Bale de tijera): En esta no tenemos casi nada: Unicamente el saber estar y a la dupla Vini y Benzema que pueden hacer mucho danyo a este Liverpool.

Y ya para terminar, que hoy baje Benzema a "asociarse" para arrastrar a los centrales, puede ser fundamental para que Vini o Rodrygo salgan en carrera y puedan recibir un pase de Modric/Kroos/Casemiro y se queden solos ante el portero.

Solo espero que todo salga como ha planeado Carletto y que estemos vivos en el minuto 65-70.

Y por supuesto, hoy quiero comerme un grandisimo OWNED y que KROOS haga el partido de su vida y haga un HAT-TRICK: El resto de la alineacion era el esperado y, en mi opinion, no se puede criticar a Carletto.


----------



## Edu.R (28 May 2022)

Venga va, ma la juego.

Goleada.

Lo que no sé es de quien de los dos.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (28 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Me da muy mal rollo que comente el partido Hierro, probablemente el peor orador del hemisferio norte.



Pues Chapi Ferrer. Mecagüendios.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (28 May 2022)

Estoy muy nerviositooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## DonLimpio (28 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Tan parodia de periódico como el original.
> Si, ya lo había visto


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> ahora soy padre Y LO SÉ


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (28 May 2022)

En MadridTV salen imágenes del autobús del madrid. Es ese el autobús? No, no?

mal rollo

Sí, sí es. Joder que mal veo


----------



## Vanatico (28 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Venga va, ma la juego.
> 
> Goleada.
> 
> Lo que no sé es de quien de los dos.



Si señor. Eso es tener las cosas claras.


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Pero es un 4-4-2 algo raro (aunque es lo esperado): Defendiendo tendremos un bloque bajo, muy bajo: Con Vini y Valverde en posiciones casi defensivas para evitar superioridades de los laterales del liverpool e intentar robar y contragolpear (tanto Valverde como Vini lo pueden hacer): Es casi un 4-5-1 (Es un bloque hiperdefensivo).
> 
> Kroos es primordial: Si juega como ultimamente, el Liverpool podra filtrar del centro del campo (Thiago) a los laterales o incluso a los 3 de adelante, lo que significa oportunidades claras cada 10 minutos: Por otra parte si retrasa siempre la pelota ante los del Liverpool, no vamos a poder salir de la presion y el campo sera cada vez mas pequenyo.
> 
> ...



Vamos a jugar en bloque muy bajo. No estar encerrados va a depender del primer pase de Kroos y de la capacidad de Valverde y Vini de salir por banda con pocas ayudas. 

En esta final creo que al menos 3-4 posiciones tenemos cosas mejores que en otras. Sin duda en el portero, en defensa en el lateral izquierdo y ciertas cosas de Valverde y Vinicius.

Mi miedo es el triangulo Casemiro-Militao-Alaba. Ninguno está bien y para ganar tienen que hacer un partidazo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Guardad este mensaje.

Pronóstico que bale marca un gol decisivo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

*vamos madridistas!!!!!! Todos a rociar al Liverpool!!!!
toma Ceferino toma rociada!!!!!

*


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)

julio iglesias en la cope _el real madrid representa a españa_


----------



## Niels Bohr (28 May 2022)

Emocionantísima retransmisión en directo desde un helicóptero del recorrido del autocar del Madrid hacia el estadio.

Brutal.


----------



## qbit (28 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Venga va, ma la juego.
> 
> Goleada.
> 
> Lo que no sé es de quien de los dos.



Pues algo me dice que a lo mejor esta vez el Madrid no quiere jugar al correcalles de las eliminatorias anteriores y vemos un partido muy rígido con 1-0 final a favor de "alguien".


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Guardad este mensaje.
> 
> Pronóstico que bale marca un gol decisivo.



PANZARD.


----------



## Desalmado Depresivo (28 May 2022)

gente, estoy fuera de España, sabéis si hay algún problema en reproducir la web de tve?? es que pongo el directo de la previa y no carga.

ayuda


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Ya está valdano y el Benito cocaínas con sus análisis y la charo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 May 2022)

Esto dicen que es Froilán







Que opináis?


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)

Habla ancelotti


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Desalmado Depresivo dijo:


> gente, estoy fuera de España, sabéis si hay algún problema en reproducir la web de tve?? es que pongo el directo de la previa y no carga.
> 
> ayuda




Ni idea la verdad.

No había caído qienhoye tengo que tragar a los de TVE.
Quién retransmite por allí? Michel


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (28 May 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Emocionantísima retransmisión en directo desde un helicóptero del recorrido del autocar del Madrid hacia el estadio.
> 
> Brutal.



Està también en YouTube


----------



## qbit (28 May 2022)

Yo creo que ellos son favoritos. Me encantará equivocarme.


----------



## Roedr (28 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Esto dicen que es Froilán
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da gracias a la ley sálica.


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)

El liverpool en medio de un atasco


----------



## sociedadponzi (28 May 2022)

es casi imposible tirar un moneda 9 veces seguidas y que las 9 salva cara





__





Anexo:Finalistas de la Liga de Campeones de la UEFA - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (28 May 2022)

Desalmado Depresivo dijo:


> gente, estoy fuera de España, sabéis si hay algún problema en reproducir la web de tve?? es que pongo el directo de la previa y no carga.
> 
> ayuda



prueba varios navegadores


----------



## qbit (28 May 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Tiene que salir Bale en el minuto 70.
> Este tío es el puto Dios de las finales.
> Y le sobra talento para follarse a un equipo cansado como el Liverpool



¿Pero le van a pasar el balón?


----------



## Niels Bohr (28 May 2022)

Desalmado Depresivo dijo:


> gente, estoy fuera de España, sabéis si hay algún problema en reproducir la web de tve?? es que pongo el directo de la previa y no carga.
> 
> ayuda



Fuera de España yo tampoco puedo verlo.

Creo que se podrá ver gratis en el canal de YouTube de BT Sports



O en estos.


----------



## Suprimo (28 May 2022)

Yo buscando enlaces y la final es en abierto


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> julio iglesias en la cope _el real madrid representa a españa_



Julio uno di noi.

Un grande.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 May 2022)

El Madrid ya ha ganado




El autobús del Liverpool está en un atasco y medio perdido por París


----------



## hijodepantera (28 May 2022)

La final en la que menos nerviosos deberíamos estar y todos como un puto flan (yo el primero).
Señores, partimos con los deberes ya hechos, campeones de liga y con el equipo en deconstrucción pero ¿sabéis realmente contra quien jugamos hoy?
Ni contra el Liverpool ni contra los antis ni contra el destino, hoy jugamos contra CR7.
Si hoy ganamos damos portazo a la alargada sombra del portugués, pero si perdemos deberemos seguir buscando macho alfa a la plantilla.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 May 2022)

Por qué hay 4 porterías?


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

Desalmado Depresivo dijo:


> gente, estoy fuera de España, sabéis si hay algún problema en reproducir la web de tve?? es que pongo el directo de la previa y no carga.
> 
> ayuda



Necesitas un VPN. 

Yo lo veo en BT con todos los comentariastas del Liverpool... puede que tenga que quitar el sonido...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 May 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil ya hemos ganado

El césped se ha traído desde Olot

Y está avalado por Xavi Hernández

#gespacatalana
#gespadequalitat


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> La final en la que menos nerviosos deberíamos estar y todos como un puto flan (yo el primero).
> Señores, partimos con los deberes ya hechos, campeones de liga y con el equipo en deconstrucción pero ¿sabéis realmente contra quien jugamos hoy?
> Ni contra el Liverpool ni contra los antis ni contra el destino, hoy jugamos contra CR7.
> Si hoy ganamos damos portazo a la alargada sombra del portugués, pero si perdemos deberemos seguir buscando macho alfa a la plantilla.



Jugamos contra la estadística realmente. Muchas finales ganando.


----------



## Desalmado Depresivo (28 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ni idea la verdad.
> 
> No había caído qienhoye tengo que tragar a los de TVE.
> Quién retransmite por allí? Michel



ni puta idea de quien comenta, pero no me la quiero jugar a poner un enlace pirata y que se caiga en cualquier momento.

voy a probar a descargar vpn y ponerla en España a ver si hago algo


----------



## Desalmado Depresivo (28 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Necesitas un VPN.
> 
> Yo lo veo en BT con todos los comentariastas del Liverpool... puede que tenga que quitar el sonido...



BT es en abierto?


----------



## vurvujo (28 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>



A Lucas aquí le despreciamos mucho, pero tiene los cojones más grandes al tirar el primer penalti en esa final. Cojonazos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 May 2022)

La culogordo de Camila Cabello va a cantar en la ceremonia previa


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

Desalmado Depresivo dijo:


> BT es en abierto?



No. Toda la temporada pagando para ver la Champions. Qué yo sepa no se puede ver en ninguna otra plataforma en UK. Luego tengo que pagar Premier Sports separadamente para ver la Liga...

Si no vivimos muy lejos lo único que puedo hacer es invitarte a mi casa...


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> La culogordo de Camila Cabello va a cantar en la ceremonia previa



La pongo otra vez. El horror.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> La final en la que menos nerviosos deberíamos estar y todos como un puto flan (yo el primero).
> Señores, partimos con los deberes ya hechos, campeones de liga y con el equipo en deconstrucción pero ¿sabéis realmente contra quien jugamos hoy?
> Ni contra el Liverpool ni contra los antis ni contra el destino, hoy jugamos contra CR7.
> Si hoy ganamos damos portazo a la alargada sombra del portugués, pero si perdemos deberemos seguir buscando macho alfa a la plantilla.



Tu que nacistes en los 2000?

Yo he visto al Madrid rociar en europa sin el portugues.


----------



## HATE (28 May 2022)

Yo estoy tranquilo. Se que Benzema y Negricious no nos van a fallar.


----------



## vurvujo (28 May 2022)

Paseíto guapo de casi dos horas, ducha y con la camiseta puesta para el partido.
Ya menos nervios. Enfocado.


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> La pongo otra vez. El horror.



Quien cojones es esa ballena...


----------



## Edu.R (28 May 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> La final en la que menos nerviosos deberíamos estar y todos como un puto flan (yo el primero).
> Señores, partimos con los deberes ya hechos, campeones de liga y con el equipo en deconstrucción pero ¿sabéis realmente contra quien jugamos hoy?
> Ni contra el Liverpool ni contra los antis ni contra el destino, hoy jugamos contra CR7.
> Si hoy ganamos damos portazo a la alargada sombra del portugués, pero si perdemos deberemos seguir buscando macho alfa a la plantilla.



Es que hacer tanta remontada épica inexplicable para ser solo finalista, es como que queda mal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Ganamos una champions con karembeu e Iván campo...todo es posible.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (28 May 2022)

Desalmado Depresivo dijo:


> ni puta idea de quien comenta, pero no me la quiero jugar a poner un enlace pirata y que se caiga en cualquier momento.
> 
> voy a probar a descargar vpn y ponerla en España a ver si hago algo




como te han dicho antes
mira a ver en youtube los directos live
alguno puede que lo den ya que es en abierto


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (28 May 2022)

Juegan thiago y fabinho


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> La pongo otra vez. El horror.


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Quien cojones es esa ballena...



La que va a cantar ahora...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> A Lucas aquí le despreciamos mucho, pero tiene los cojones más grandes al tirar el primer penalti en esa final. Cojonazos.



ademas que iba al punto de penalty llevando el balon girandolo con un dedo.... jajajajjajaja jugon de los jugones lucas cojones de acero páquez.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (28 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> La que va a cantar ahora...



no... si el cante lo va a dar...


----------



## vurvujo (28 May 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Ganamos en los penaltis.



Hijodeputa.... unos penaltis no los aguanta mi corazón.

Edito: lo de "hijodeputa" es con cariño no homo


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (28 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> La pongo otra vez. El horror.


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> La que va a cantar ahora...



¿No había otra más asquerosa? También es mala suerte...


----------



## Roedr (28 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Yo buscando enlaces y la final es en abierto



La cabra siempre tira pa'l monte. ;-)


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Hijodeputa.... unos penaltis no los aguanta mi corazón.



Yo los del Atleti no los vi...


----------



## Desalmado Depresivo (28 May 2022)

alguien sabe de una vpn que pueda elegir ip española?

para firefox, descargué la touchvpn pero no me deja conectarme desde españa


----------



## Edu.R (28 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Juegan thiago y fabinho



Alguno se va a marcar un Diego Costa 2014.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 May 2022)

Coño los 30K del Eintracht


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

Desalmado Depresivo dijo:


> alguien sabe de una vpn que pueda elegir ip española?
> 
> para firefox, descargué la touchvpn pero no me deja conectarme desde españa



Yo cuando he necesitado he pagado Tunnel Bear... recuerdo usarla para ver un City-Madrid en Champions porque estaba en Tel Aviv y era Remembrance Day y solo ponían cosas del holocausto... Pagas un poco y puedes ver el partido en paz...


----------



## vurvujo (28 May 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> El señor mayor de la banda saldrá hoy con
> Courtois
> Carvajal Militao Alaba Mendy
> Casemiro Kroos Modric Valverde
> ...



un jatriki es lo que necesitamos hoy

jatriki por un título


----------



## Roedr (28 May 2022)

Desalmado Depresivo dijo:


> alguien sabe de una vpn que pueda elegir ip española?
> 
> para firefox, descargué la touchvpn pero no me deja conectarme desde españa



Usa el Opera, tiene un VPN incorporado que funciona decente.


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

El Liverpool sale con tres tíos que es dificil que estén al 100%... A ver si por ahí...


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 May 2022)

kktua dijo:


> ¿Alguien pone enlace para verlo?



Pero si lo hacen por la uno ...

Si no es pirata no miráis los partidos? Aunque los hagan en abierto en varias cadenas?


----------



## Policía Pérez (28 May 2022)

*HALA MADRID HIJOS DE PUTA*


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 May 2022)

Miss Marple dijo:


> Yo lo veré desde una casa de hinchas del Chelsea (que no pueden ver al Liverpool), con mucha cerveza y nervios. Tras la campaña de troleos magistrales para llegar hasta aquí, que sin duda ha creado millones de nuevos madridistas por el mundo pero estoy seguro de que me ha costado años de vida, para esta noche espero drama, suspense, tías en pelotas (la tradición de streakers de Liverpool casi garantiza esto) y victoria final del Madrid. Quizá mejor si no llegamos al nivel de explosiones y helicópteros. A ver qué nos han preparado los guionistas.
> ¡Ala Madrid!



Coño, si es Mrs Marple ...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> ademas que iba al punto de penalty llevando el balon girandolo con un dedo.... jajajajjajaja jugon de los jugones lucas cojones de acero páquez.



Aquí se le critica mucho pero Vater es un muy buen suplente.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (28 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Estoy sin teclado pero cuando lo tenga os cuento una cosa extrañisima que me ha pasado y que puede ser un buen augurio.
> 
> Palabras clave: viejos rockeros nunca mueren, rociada, kulunguele, kinbunbu.



Bueno, pues os cuento una historia de presagios y yuyus africanos.

Tengo una tele Panasonic de plasma 42' muy antigua, de cuando 42' era un tamaño importante. Siempre me ha gustado más que otras más modernas, para todo pero especialmente para ver deportes. Las teles modernas hacen unos efectos muy raros con las imágenes de movimiento rápido.

En ella vi las finales de la Décima, la Undécima y la Decimotercera (y ya era vieja entonces). La Duodécima la tuve que ver en un hotel debido a una peculiar promesa que hice. Ya os lo contaré en otro post. 

Hace tres años se estropeó; seguramente un condensador. No la quise llevar al servicio técnico y la dejé arrumbada en la segunda biblioteca (tengo dos, la principal en una casa baja por el peso) en espera de atreverme a arreglarla yo mismo.

Hace un par de semanas una avería del piso de arriba me inundó completamente la biblioteca. Estimo que la cosa pudo andar por los trescientos litros. Los daños han sido cuantiosos en libros y discos de vinilo, y menos mal que allí no había nada realmente valioso. Prácticamente toda el agua cayó en la zona del techo bajo la cual estaba la tele que se ha quedado como la radio de un pintor de tierra y pintura disuelta. Una rociada épica.

Previendo que los del seguro se iban a a hacer mangas y capirotes con mis reclamaciones de docenas de cómics, libros y vinilos de los 1970 y 1980 difícilmente reemplazables decidí añadir a la reclamación la tele. Días después, cuando iba a venir el perito, como ya se había secado más o menos, la encendí.

Funciona perfectamente. Ya suponen ustedes en qué aparato voy a ver la final, aunque tendré que llevarla al dormitorio, porque en el salón es complicado sin quitar la moderna y la biblioteca huele como el sotanillo del palacio del rey Namor de Atlantis.

Otro día os cuento lo de la 12ª que vi en un hotel.


----------



## Roedr (28 May 2022)

Las tropas del Everton se unen a nosotros

El genial vídeo de exjugadores del Everton 'haciéndose' del Madrid para la final - MarcaTV


----------



## vurvujo (28 May 2022)

No recomiendo verlo por enlaces porque viene con atraso de unos segundos.

Luego oyes toda la ciudad gritando y no sabes por qué. Es lo peor.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

,


Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Bueno, pues os cuento una historia de presagios y yuyus africanos.
> 
> Tengo una tele Panasonic de plasma 42' muy antigua, de cuando 42' era un tamaño importante. Siempre me ha gustado más que otras más modernas, para todo pero especialmente para ver deportes. Las teles modernas hacen unos efectos muy raros con las imágenes de movimiento rápido.
> 
> ...



Menudo tocho, ya va ciego talibán?????


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Quién es el que está al lado de Benito cocaínas???


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Bueno a ver cojones si el Madrid no gana que al menos sea histórico y se lleve un maleton de goles que se haga historia un 7-2 o así  
Todo menos un coñazo de partido y que ya están dando por culo los borrachos


----------



## Epsilon69 (28 May 2022)

Solo una bomba termonuclear rusa sobre el estadio parisino como venganza por arrebatarle la sede de San Petersburgo podría impedir al Madrid la 14a.


----------



## Desalmado Depresivo (28 May 2022)

Nada chavales, lo ponen de gratis en la tv2 norway, pondré al subnormal de manolo lama de fondo

Os dejo aquí la lista de los canales que la retransmiten por si alguien le sirve.









Dónde ver la final UEFA Champions League: televisión y streamings en directo


Cómo y dónde ver la final de la UEFA Champions League entre el Liverpool y el Real Madrid vivas donde vivas en el planeta fútbol.



es.uefa.com


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (28 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Otro día os cuento lo de la 12ª que vi en un hotel.



Os lo cuento ahora. Recuerden que antes de las tres consecutivas ningún equipo había ganado dos Champions seguidas. Yo estaba bastante seguro de que "aquest any sí" y para subrayar mi convicción hice la apuesta de que si el RM ganaba la 12ª, en el mismo segundo que el árbitro pitara el final del encuentro, yo me iba a quitar la ropa y me iba a poner a bailar danzas más o menos africanas con una bufanda del Real Madrid anudada a una parte de mi anatomía que no voy a especificar, tras lo cual iría bailando todo el trayecto hacia la playa a darme un baño. Esta apuesta la hice en invierno, mucho antes de la final. Creo que no había ni terminado la fase de grupos.

Como soy un hombre de palabra la final la vi en una colonia nudista situada en Vera, Almería, situada convenientemente cerca de la playa. Realmente no la vi en el hotel, sino que salí a un pub situado a las puertas de éste y que estaba lleno de ingleses.

El Taliván, hombre de palabra a fuer de calculador.


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Bueno, pues os cuento una historia de presagios y yuyus africanos.
> 
> Tengo una tele Panasonic de plasma 42' muy antigua, de cuando 42' era un tamaño importante. Siempre me ha gustado más que otras más modernas, para todo pero especialmente para ver deportes. Las teles modernas hacen unos efectos muy raros con las imágenes de movimiento rápido.
> 
> ...



Eso es un presagio, pero de los buenos.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Bueno, pues os cuento una historia de presagios y yuyus africanos.
> 
> Tengo una tele Panasonic de plasma 42' muy antigua, de cuando 42' era un tamaño importante. Siempre me ha gustado más que otras más modernas, para todo pero especialmente para ver deportes. Las teles modernas hacen unos efectos muy raros con las imágenes de movimiento rápido.
> 
> ...



ME VALE.


----------



## el ruinas II (28 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Las tropas del Everton se unen a nosotros
> 
> El genial vídeo de exjugadores del Everton 'haciéndose' del Madrid para la final - MarcaTV



hay que reconocer que los ingleses son los hijos de puta con mas sentido del humor del mundo, a una distancia de a hundred miles del siguiente, we must admit it


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Vaya que ponen a una gorda Pal partido de RTVE una ZORRUPIA con peinado lady tucan pagado por todos


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

Desalmado Depresivo dijo:


> Nada chavales, lo ponen de gratis en la tv2 norway, pondré al subnormal de manolo lama de fondo
> 
> Os dejo aquí la lista de los canales que la retransmiten por si alguien le sirve.



No hagas eso. Nunca funcionan sincronizados... una cosa irá por delante de la otra...


----------



## Desalmado Depresivo (28 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> No hagas eso. Nunca funcionan sincronizados... una cosa irá por delante de la otra...



se pueden pausar ambos directos y sincronizar, si veo que es una mierda, pues lo pondré en noruego aunque solo sé contar hasta 10 y decir muchas gracias


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (28 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> ,
> 
> 
> Menudo tocho, ya va ciego talibán?????



Ya quisiera yo. La tensión alta la tengo el 200% de la de @P'tit Quinquin y la baja el 250%. Estoy bebiendo "lemonade" francesa y comiendo unos frutos secos sin sal, piñones, nueces y esas deprimentes mierdas de enfermito.


----------



## Roedr (28 May 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> hay que reconocer que los ingleses son los hijos de puta con mas sentido del humor del mundo, a una distancia de a hundred miles del siguiente, we must admit it



Si no fueran tan HDP y miserables serían admirables en muchos aspectos.


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

Alexander Arnold juega con el 66... esa gente no puede ganar. ES EL MAL.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



Toma Ceferino!!!


----------



## fachacine (28 May 2022)

Chicos, estamos hecho para las finales, nos salen bien sin esfuerzo. Es como un alfa, que hace mojar bragas de manera natural, sin hacer nada especial. Nosotros somos los Alfas del fútbol mundial.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 May 2022)

Desalmado Depresivo dijo:


> gente, estoy fuera de España, sabéis si hay algún problema en reproducir la web de tve?? es que pongo el directo de la previa y no carga.
> 
> ayuda



VPN para que TV1 piense que estás en España ... hay gratuitas que simulan cualquier lugar.


----------



## feps (28 May 2022)




----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 May 2022)

No veo a Karius calentar, hay un señor moreno con barba ahí, me tengo que preocupar?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

*Gareth Bale* podría tener minutos en la final. El galés estará en el banquillo después de superar los *problemas en la espalda* que le impidieron estar en el tramo final de liga y en las semifinales de la Champions. *Vallejo, Jovic y Fuidias*, tercer portero, son los descartados por Ancelotti.


----------



## Desalmado Depresivo (28 May 2022)

parece que los primos de mbappé están robando móviles porque tienen las entradas, están zurrando de lo lindo a la peña

lol

a ver en que acaba esto, pero biba la frans multicuturel wi wi wi


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

No está jovic ni Vallejo, pero si bale.
El rey puede jugar y sacársela.


----------



## Policía Pérez (28 May 2022)

Bale en el banquillo. Joder joder joder se viene troleo mitico. Toda la temporada sin jugar para llegar a este momento y que no se esperen nuestra arma secreta


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (28 May 2022)

Cómo no te voy a querer…. LOLOLOLOLOLOLOOO


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Demasiado confiados os veo.. cuidado que no se lie parda y salgan pintados en la primera parte...que estos no son los del calvo y van a ir a pegar duro


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (28 May 2022)

Bueno, chicos, os dejo porque tengo que mover una tele de plasma antigua que pesa como un oso grizzly.


----------



## Epsilon69 (28 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Toma Ceferino!!!



*IMPARAPLA


*


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

Desalmado Depresivo dijo:


> parece que los primos de mbappé están robando móviles porque tienen las entradas, están zurrando de lo lindo a la peña
> 
> lol
> 
> a ver en que acaba esto, pero biba la frans multicuturel wi wi wi



No tienen sentido organizar una final de Copa de Europa en Argelia...


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> La que va a cantar ahora...



El del avatar de los vengadores? O ha cambiado el avatar y ya no me acuerdo de quién era ...


----------



## el ruinas II (28 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> *Gareth Bale* podría tener minutos en la final. El galés estará en el banquillo después de superar los *problemas en la espalda* que le impidieron estar en el tramo final de liga y en las semifinales de la Champions. *Vallejo, Jovic y Fuidias*, tercer portero, son los descartados por Ancelotti.



a jovic no lo llevan porque si lo meten en el avion se cae antes de llegar a paris


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Bueno, chicos, os dejo porque tengo que mover una tele de plasma antigua que pesa como un oso grizzly.



LA TELE DE PLASMA NOS MARCA EL CAMINO.

BUENA SUERTE, AMIGO.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Bale en el banquillo. Joder joder joder se viene troleo mitico. Toda la temporada sin jugar para llegar a este momento y que no se esperen nuestra arma secreta



Bale es un tío que en este tipo de situaciones sale con el rabo fuera y se folla lo que se le ponga por delante.


----------



## Roedr (28 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No está jovic ni Vallejo, pero si bale.
> El rey puede jugar y sacársela.



Buena decisión de Carletto. A la desesperada prefiero a Bale que a cualquier otro.


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Bale en el banquillo. Joder joder joder se viene troleo mitico. Toda la temporada sin jugar para llegar a este momento y que no se esperen nuestra arma secreta



PANZARD, Bale, Ausencio... hay muchos candidatos al LOL del año...


----------



## Roedr (28 May 2022)

Desestresésemos


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

DAVIDE, confiamos en ti...


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Va va va dice karim.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feps (28 May 2022)

Que sea lo que Dios quiera.


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Bueno, chicos, os dejo porque tengo que mover una tele de plasma antigua que pesa como un oso grizzly.



No la tires ahora que funciona.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 May 2022)

Los ingleses que enfocan en la grada TIENEN CARA DE MUERTOS


----------



## Wasi (28 May 2022)

HALA MADRID HIJOS DE PERRA


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

En el Chiringuito ya corren los pollos como en ACTV


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

El puto preparao.

Este sí que no me gusta.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

Chichimango presente!

Vamoooooos!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> El puto preparao.
> 
> Este sí que no me gusta.
> 
> ...



Es del pateti.
Su mal fario no nos afecta.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Demasiado confiados os veo.. cuidado que no se lie parda y salgan pintados en la primera parte...que estos no son los del calvo y van a ir a pegar duro




Yo confiado nada, se que van a darnos por todos los lados, árbitros, Ceferino, mohameds...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

El 


brickworld dijo:


> Demasiado confiados os veo.. cuidado que no se lie parda y salgan pintados en la primera parte...que estos no son los del calvo y van a ir a pegar duro



pool va a salir en tromba. Espero que no resuelvan pronto.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

La app de RTVE es una puta mierda, por cierto


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 May 2022)

Pues no se ve RTVE1 desde internec, me cago en la puta.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El
> 
> pool va a salir en tromba. Espero que no resuelvan pronto.



Hay que aguantar el primer cuarto de hora


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Ya está el maldini con sus gilipolleces de analisis


----------



## feps (28 May 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Pero la camilla esa quién es
Que ha echo?


----------



## Edu.R (28 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Pues no se ve RTVE1 desde internec, me cago en la puta.



Necesitas VPN.


----------



## Gorrión (28 May 2022)

El 70% del estado será rojo.

LA REVENTADA


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

Sin haber empezado, aprovecho para adelantarme e ir cagándome ya en Tony Kroos


----------



## barullo (28 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Me da muy mal rollo que comente el partido Hierro, probablemente el peor orador del hemisferio norte.



Jojojo 

Tú sueles tener buen hogo caratrucha


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ya está el maldini con sus gilipolleces de analisis



Mientras le de favorito al Liverpool, como si se peina. El gafazo a los ingleses es lo único que nos importa de ese gilipollas culerdo.


----------



## artemis (28 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Pues no se ve RTVE1 desde internec, me cago en la puta.



Eres pobre y no tienes tv?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (28 May 2022)

Thiago no puede


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (28 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *IMPARAPLA
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1072968
> *



JODER QUE CARA DE DESEO


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Thiago lesionado


----------



## Gorrión (28 May 2022)

Thiago banquillo, está tocado.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 May 2022)

Acabo de poner la tele...¿ Qué pasa con la afición pirata ???

¿ Ya van tan tibios que no les dejan acceder al campo o qué ????


----------



## Roedr (28 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Thiago lesionado



Putadón, lo suyo es que hubiera pedido el cambio en la primera parte.


----------



## 11kjuan (28 May 2022)

Mi amigos del foro de Davos me han dicho que hoy gana el Real Madrid.
Que ya está todo preparado.

Os dejo que me voy a meter unas rallas con Bill Gates y Soros y luego nos iremos con unas chortinas a hacer cosas que te preñan el alma.


----------



## barullo (28 May 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Estoy muy nerviositooooooooooooooooooo



Tranqui las cabras cansaliebres

Si palmáis hoy pues la vuelta en el bernabeu


----------



## vurvujo (28 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Thiago no puede



Parece que no.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 May 2022)

Saludos, amigos.
Hace muchos meses que no entraba por aquí (por diferentes motivos, mi vida no ha sido la soñada desde que empezó el año)...

Emocionado de vivir esto con todos vosotros güanmortaim...

¿Qué equipo tiene más españoles en su alineación? (o en su defecto, menos negrocs)...
Nahhhh era broma. Hoy con el Madric!


----------



## viruz (28 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *IMPARAPLA
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1072968
> *



Hasta la última gota con karimño


----------



## Edu.R (28 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Thiago lesionado



Avriendo bien jrande.


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

Mira que es peliculero el Klopp, se pone a hacer el paripé con Thiago en el túnel, delante de las cámaras...


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Tranqui las cabras cansaliebres
> 
> Si palmáis hoy pues la vuelta en el bernabeu



Estarás contento, hoy la final es rojiblanca.
Con menos soléis consolaros....


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Thiago lesionado



Es todo una TRETA PIRATA. No os dejéis engañar.


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Mira que es peliculero el Klopp, se pone a hacer el paripé con Thiago en el túnel, delante de las cámaras...



Es un showman.


----------



## Edu.R (28 May 2022)

La puerta Z llena de fans del Liverpool sin poder entrar.

Divos.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> La puerta Z llena de fans del Liverpool sin poder entrar.
> 
> Divos.



no se podía de saber


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 May 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Eres pobre y no tienes tv?



Pobre soy, pero floreo desde un portátil y miro el partido desde la pantalla de la torre, que es gigante.

Normalmente miro el furgol con la pantalla del pc, para que no me moleste mi mugera ... hoy voy a beber, bastante, tengo una botella de lambrusco que no sé quién cojones la trajo, que ya está por la mitac, y luego tiraré de cerveza, tengo dos paulaner de las negras (de medio litro), y he puesto sin alcohol del mercadona en la nevera (que tienen dos grados aunque ponga sin alcohol), por si me quedo con sec (intentaré no beber mucho más allá del puto brebaje este, el lambrusco, y el litro de cerveza).

Tengo un güiski aquí que me regalaron, y coca cola, no sé si probarlo y tal ...


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (28 May 2022)

Lukita!!!!


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> La puerta Z llena de fans del Liverpool sin poder entrar.
> 
> Divos.



Se viene ésto...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Joder que nervios, no solo representamos a Madrid o España, representamos a todo el continente africano!!!!!

Vamos real!!!! Por África!!!!


----------



## Roedr (28 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Es todo una TRETA PIRATA. No os dejéis engañar.



Sí, pero creo que haga lo que haga Klopp a Carletto le va a dar igual porque va a seguir con el mismo plan.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (28 May 2022)

hamijos tengo un compromiso familiar ineludible así que no podré estar con vosotros. 
os leeré desde el movil si no me lo roba un mena.

VALOR Y AL TORO

HALA MADRID!

VIVA MELODIAS!


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> La puerta Z llena de fans del Liverpool sin poder entrar.
> 
> Divos.



Puerta Z atento.

Nada es casual 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Pobre soy, pero floreo desde un portátil y miro el partido desde la pantalla de la torre, que es gigante.
> 
> Normalmente miro el furgol con la pantalla del pc, para que no me moleste mi mugera ... hoy voy a beber, bastante, tengo una botella de lambrusco que no sé quién cojones la trajo, que ya está por la mitac, y luego tiraré de cerveza, tengo dos paulaner de las negras (de medio litro), y he puesto sin alcohol del mercadona en la nevera (que tienen dos grados aunque ponga sin alcohol), por si me quedo con sec (intentaré no beber mucho más allá del puto brebaje este, el lambrusco, y el litro de cerveza).
> 
> Tengo un güiski aquí que me regalaron, y coca cola, no sé si probarlo y tal ...



Cuidate del alcohol, ameego...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> y luego tiraré de cerveza, tengo dos *paulaner* de las negras (de medio litro)



Ya verás cuando pruebes la Vitus


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí, pero creo que haga lo que haga Klopp a Carletto le va a dar igual porque va a seguir con el mismo plan.



A Carletto no le conmueve nada. Mucha mili.


----------



## viruz (28 May 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Acabo de poner la tele...¿ Qué pasa con la afición pirata ???
> 
> ¿ Ya van tan tibios que no les dejan acceder al campo o qué ????



Una alegría verte aquí, yo también de bcn del besos xD, como ganemos caeran petardacos y choteo maximo.


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

Sólo queda cagarnos en la boca de un puto equipò inglés mas´. Venga chavales, un empujoncito más y la mitad del país mañana se levanta con almorranas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Vamos compañeros go real!!


----------



## qbit (28 May 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Como haya penaltis hoy _la Faiser_ va a hacer de las suyas...



¿Quién es la Faiser?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 May 2022)

viruz dijo:


> Una alegría verte aquí, yo también de bcn del besos xD, como ganemos caeran petardacos y choteo maximo.



PUTA FAR$A ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Y PUTA TV3¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 May 2022)

Como van a ganar algo con la coplilla triste esa de anuncio de compañía de seguros...


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Quién es la Faiser?



Lady Heartattack


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Ya verás cuando pruebes la Vitus



Donde te habias metido?


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Quién es la Faiser?



La vacuna, lo dice por los ataques al corazón.


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Ya han jodido el himno.

Atentos 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## qbit (28 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> La vacuna, lo dice por los ataques al corazón.



Ah, joer, ya. Y era fácil de pillar. Espero que el equipo esté mejor.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (28 May 2022)

Pero qué mal el sonido ambiente. Putos gabachos inútiles


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> PUTA FAR$A ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Y PUTA TV3¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



¡Luis Enrique! ¡Tu padre en amunike! Qué tiempos.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 May 2022)

Jajajaajjajjajajaja.... La organización de los gabachos es una putísima mierda ¡¡¡¡¡... Jajjajjaja


----------



## Tutankhabrón (28 May 2022)

Estoy funcionando ya a 50.000 cagaherzios.

Habrá que bajarlo con HARCOR.

VAMOS, HOSTIA YA.


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

Gabacho cabrones, poned el puto himno!


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)

retraso de 15 minutos...


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jajajaajjajjajajaja.... La organización de los gabachos es una putísima mierda ¡¡¡¡¡... Jajjajjaja



No, siguen órdenes se han cepillado el himno del Real Madrid. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## viruz (28 May 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> PUTA FAR$A ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Y PUTA TV3¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



Celebrar una champions en Barcelona, no hay dinero en el mundo que pueda comprar ese placer, HALAA MADRIDDDDDDDDD


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Donde te habias metido?



Me quedé sin el pirateo parambólico... además de sin internet durante varios meses (cosas de vivir en el monte).
Desde la biblioteca del pueblo no se puede forear live... (además que a horas de champions ya está cerrada)...


----------



## HDR (28 May 2022)

Que sea lo que Jesusito quiera.


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)




----------



## HDR (28 May 2022)

Me he pulido una bolsa gorda de papas en 5 minutos, creo que estoy algo nervioso


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)




----------



## Paobas (28 May 2022)

Se acerca la hora del juicio. En fin, que sea lo que Dios quiera.


----------



## Gorrión (28 May 2022)

Se atrasa el partido 15 minutos por culpa de los negros que se están colando y robando carteras.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



¿quién es esta gocha?


----------



## qbit (28 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> La puerta Z llena de fans del Liverpool sin poder entrar.



La culpa es de Putin.


----------



## Ritalapollera (28 May 2022)

Ya empiezan con los pucherazos, se retrasa el inicio

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Que puta vergüenza los franceses 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Joder llevo años sin ver futbol en TVE1 quien coño sin estos desgraciados???

No está Michel??


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ¿quién es esta gocha?



La que va a cantar ahora, Camila Cabello...


----------



## Edu.R (28 May 2022)

Loooooool


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (28 May 2022)

Ya sí que peto antes de que empiece.


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

Chapuzas Luciferinas hasta en la final.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 May 2022)

Esto parece la f1


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

Joder, esto es un si vivir:,no me acordaba de lo duro que es una final de champions: Es que esto no tiene nada que ver con las semifinales.

Aun me acuerdo, que mi pulso en la final contra el atletico, estaba en 170 justo despues de meter el gol ramos: Y eso que no hice nada especial, algunos saltos,..., en teoria no deberia haber pasado de 100; pues nada 170


----------



## HDR (28 May 2022)

Se han juntado franceses e ingleses, y ya están saboteando. Mala combinación. No podía ser de otra manera.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 May 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Ya verás cuando pruebes la Vitus



Me la apunto. Ya me recomendaste otra que no me acuerdo, pero creo que sí que la probé al final.

Bueno, al final me he hecho un Canadian Club con Cola, que es el guijki que me regalaron. Normalmente me pongo un hielo, un poco de güijki, dos tragos generosos a palo seco, y luego mezclo con cola ... y voy repitiendo el proceso

Hoy me dejan ver el partido en paz y los comentarios al final, y tengo sed.
Mucha sez.



Edge2 dijo:


> Cuidate del alcohol, ameego...



Por eso no bebo nunca.

Vamos con 15 minutos de retraso dicen en RTVE1, cado en Lucifer.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> La que va a cantar ahora, Camila Cabello...



ni puta idea... será Cabello de Ángel (por la celulitis)


----------



## Suprimo (28 May 2022)

15 minvtos de retraso, lvego los pacos somos los españoles


----------



## Ritalapollera (28 May 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ¿quién es esta gocha?



La que canta, culona cabello

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Chapuzas Luciferinas hasta en la final.



Los amos de la piramide de cristal haciendo de las suyas.

Puerta Z.

A LORO.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

Al menos el comentarista de la uno..no es el enchufardo


----------



## barullo (28 May 2022)

Tiene retraso el comienzo del partido tal como alguna afición por ahí por el campo


----------



## Ritalapollera (28 May 2022)

Los gabachos no valen ni para tomar por culo

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Silluzollope (28 May 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Se han juntado franceses e ingleses, y ya están saboteando. Mala combinación. No podía ser de otra manera.



Otra razón más para follarselos esta noche.


----------



## PORRON (28 May 2022)

QUE DIOS NOS GUÍE. 

HALA MADRID

VIVA ESPAÑA.


----------



## Epsilon69 (28 May 2022)

El vídeo motivacional definitivo para el Liverpool


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

El mayo evento del deporte mundial, tiene cojones.


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

No quiero ser gafe, pero cómo a un follacamellos se le ocurra hacer algo raro estilo Allá Akbar, la puede liar parda.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 May 2022)

Jajajjajajajajajja....

Se les han colado a los gabachos gente sin entrada, parece ser.... Putísima vergüenza....


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (28 May 2022)

En la final de 2006 también en París hubo problemas con los ingleses que querían comprar entradas en reventa en la puerta o sobornar a los seguratas, pero el partido comenzó a su hora.


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

Los putos argelinos estos no saben organizar nada...


----------



## Edu.R (28 May 2022)

Van a ser más de 15 minutos.

Lo vais a ver.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 May 2022)

Es lo que tiene organizar la final en un país africano~musulmán...


----------



## JimTonic (28 May 2022)

LAue están liando los del. Liverpool los hinchas


Normal no están acostumbrados


Nosotros es como si estuviéramos en el salón de casa


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)

Estan robando moviles a espuertas...


----------



## Salsa_rosa (28 May 2022)

Hijopvtas ya tenía la PIRZA a punto. 

Qué asco me dais nan0s.


----------



## Edu.R (28 May 2022)

Heysel vibes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Qué ridículo de Francia y la UEFA con la organización, pero luego les dan las euros y mundiales a ellos.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Heysel vibes.



Hostia... Aún me acuerdo... Joder...


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Qué ridículo de Francia y la UEFA con la organización, pero luego les dan las euros y mundiales a ellos.



Son unos putos impresentables.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Estan robando moviles a espuertas...



A espuertas... y las puertas del estadio...
Por cierto, vaya blond chortinas las dos esas del Liverpool!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> No quiero ser gafe, pero cómo a un follacamellos se le ocurra hacer algo raro estilo Allá Akbar, la puede liar parda.



Ya pasó con lo de bataclán.


----------



## Ritalapollera (28 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Van a ser más de 15 minutos.
> 
> Lo vais a ver.



Sí, aún están muchos fuera y la puerta cerrada

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)

Todos los menas de paris en las puertas del estadio robando, la cope en directo jajajajaja


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 May 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jajajjajajajajajja....
> 
> Se les han colado a los gabachos gente sin entrada, parece ser.... Putísima vergüenza....



Si eso llega a pasar en España, africanos es lo minino.
Recuerden lo de la porteria en el Bernabeu...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> En la final de 2006 también en París hubo problemas con los ingleses que querían comprar entradas en reventa en la puerta o sobornar a los seguratas, pero el partido comenzó a su hora.



Pero si no ha salido ni la gorda a cantar.


----------



## cebollo (28 May 2022)

¿Veis como Ceferin es un inepto?


----------



## Gorrión (28 May 2022)

Si empieza a las 9:30 será un milagro.


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> ¿Veis como Ceferin es un inepto?



Y corrupto.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Ni me jodas el Ferrer de los cojones con sus maravillosos análisis...debe tener contrato vitalicio, no tuvimos bastante con aguantarle en los juegos Olímpicos escuchándole.

El otro que habla como un cavernícola creo que es hierro.


----------



## el tio orquestas (28 May 2022)

Si es la final de una competición europea por qué se juega en áfrica?


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Si empieza a las 9:30 será un milagro.



Yo antes no lo veo.





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Jajajajaja de están colando moronegros como si fuese Melilla  como entre algún amego de la yihad la puede liar


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 May 2022)

La farla está empezando a subir (y de qué manera) en el chiringuito insaiz


----------



## Edu.R (28 May 2022)

Si fuera Xavi el entrenador, ya tendría excusa para su derrota.


----------



## Ritalapollera (28 May 2022)

Porque esto es África...

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## artemis (28 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Pobre soy, pero floreo desde un portátil y miro el partido desde la pantalla de la torre, que es gigante.
> 
> Normalmente miro el furgol con la pantalla del pc, para que no me moleste mi mugera ... hoy voy a beber, bastante, tengo una botella de lambrusco que no sé quién cojones la trajo, que ya está por la mitac, y luego tiraré de cerveza, tengo dos paulaner de las negras (de medio litro), y he puesto sin alcohol del mercadona en la nevera (que tienen dos grados aunque ponga sin alcohol), por si me quedo con sec (intentaré no beber mucho más allá del puto brebaje este, el lambrusco, y el litro de cerveza).
> 
> Tengo un güiski aquí que me regalaron, y coca cola, no sé si probarlo y tal ...



Joder que beta estas hecho... Ahora si me creo que eres del Espanyol... Ver el partido solo y por el ordenador.... Tanta bebida es para si pierde el madris?


----------



## Epsilon69 (28 May 2022)

Estas cosas en Rusia no pasan.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 May 2022)

está saliendo a hablar el que se comió a Ronaldo Nazario


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Esto rompe la concentración de los equipos.


----------



## artemis (28 May 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> La farla está empezando a subir (y de qué manera) en el chiringuito insaiz



SI JODER SI, YA ESTÁ AQUÍ @Obiwanchernobil ?


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (28 May 2022)

Ronaldo el Gordo!!!


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

El gran Ronaldo cada día más hermosote...


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Todavía están los gabachos buscando el gurugu.

Esto no empieza hasta LAS DÍEZ.

JAJAJAJA. 

QUE PUTA VERGÜENZA. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (28 May 2022)

Jojojojojo puto amo Ronaldo "un desastre" jajajajajajajajaja

Dos horas atascados en el coche dice...menuda basura

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Se nos está enfriando la cena. ¿Quien nos lo paga?


----------



## qbit (28 May 2022)

Ronaldo "el gordo", nunca mejor dicho.


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Estas cosas en Rusia no pasan.



Alli las puertas Z FUNCIONAN.

JAJAJAJA 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gorrión (28 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Yo antes no lo veo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya veremos si no lo anulan.


----------



## Epsilon69 (28 May 2022)

Podrían sacar a Chanel meneando el culo para entretener mientras tanto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Hasta y media no empieza mínimo.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 May 2022)

Matadme si queréis, pero me está gustando la realización de TVE1, y con el puntillo que llevo hasta me están gustando los comentaristas, bueno, tampoco es que les haga mucho caso y tal ...

Está como una foca Ronaldo ... La madre lo que parió. Creo que he visto a Seedorf por allí?


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hasta y media no empieza mínimo.



Por lo menos 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (28 May 2022)

Dicen que si no empieza a las 9.15 se lo dan al que tenga más copas de Europa de los dos. 

Miedo me da mirar qué equipo es.


----------



## Ritalapollera (28 May 2022)

Ahora Alcaraz jajajajajajajajaja

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Podrían sacar a Chanel meneando el culo para entretener mientras tanto.



Con sus bailarinas, pero han traido esto:


----------



## vurvujo (28 May 2022)




----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 May 2022)

moronegros saltando la valla... están ya acostumbraos...


----------



## fred (28 May 2022)

Problema con los codigos qr dicen,que se jodan ,donde esté la entrada de papel de toda la vida.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ni me jodas el Ferrer de los cojones con sus maravillosos análisis...debe tener contrato vitalicio, no tuvimos bastante con aguantarle en los juegos Olímpicos escuchándole.
> 
> El otro que habla como un cavernícola creo que es hierro.



Bastante lamentable, si. Falta Ramon Garcia disfrazado de tuno. De Radiotelevison Espantosa se puede esperar lo peor.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Joder, si lo sé pago un mes más el canal de la champions, la virgen que emoción los de TVE1 ehh, están emocionadísimos...


----------



## cebollo (28 May 2022)

Que haya Mamadus en el campo no es problema, el problema es que haya Mamadus en las gradas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Matadme si queréis, pero me está gustando la realización de TVE1, y con el puntillo que llevo hasta me están gustando los comentaristas, bueno, tampoco es que les haga mucho caso y tal ...
> 
> Está como una foca Ronaldo ... La madre lo que parió. Creo que he visto a Seedorf por allí?



Ni de coña pongo a los comentaristas de la tele. En Vomistar creo que son el cocaínas, Maldini, Valdano,...


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

fred dijo:


> Problema con los codigos qr dicen,que se jodan ,donde esté la entrada de papel de toda la vida.



Que pidan el pasaporte covid coño.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vurvujo (28 May 2022)




----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (28 May 2022)

Decenas si no centenares de moronegros parisinos están saltando las vallas y colándose al estadio sin entrada. Cuidado pues


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Que haya Mamadus en el campo no es problema, el problema es que haya Mamadus en las gradas.



La Europa que quieres.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 May 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Joder que beta estas hecho... Ahora si me creo que eres del Espanyol... Ver el partido solo y por el ordenador.... Tanta bebida es para si pierde el madris?



Veo el partido aquí en el *FLORO*.
Sólo no estoy.

Salud tío!


----------



## pr0orz1337 (28 May 2022)

Se han colado en el Estadio menas moronegros y piratas sin entrada.


----------



## vurvujo (28 May 2022)




----------



## viruz (28 May 2022)

Ya no saben que hacer esos hijos de puta para sabotearnos, craso error, todas estas mierdas no hacen más que fortalecernos


----------



## HArtS (28 May 2022)

Hay incidentes fuera del estadio, al parecer causados por fanáticos del Liverpool.

Se retrasa el partido.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Matadme si queréis, pero me está gustando la realización de TVE1, y con el puntillo que llevo hasta me están gustando los comentaristas, bueno, tampoco es que les haga mucho caso y tal ...
> 
> Está como una foca Ronaldo ... La madre lo que parió. Creo que he visto a Seedorf por allí?



ta gustao la reportera rubia de gafas que entrevistó a Nazario?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Veo el partido aquí en el *FLORO*.
> Sólo no estoy.
> 
> Salud tío!



¿No tienes tele ni ordenador?


----------



## Epsilon69 (28 May 2022)

La única explicación de este retraso es para que el final de la primera parte coincida con el impacto del misil nuclear que tire Putin como represalia por haberle arrebatado la final de San Petersburgo.


----------



## vurvujo (28 May 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ta gustao la reportera rubia de gafas que entrevistó a Nazario?



¿Quien? ¿La enchufada de TVE?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 May 2022)

Jajajajajajjjjaja.... Venga gendarmes de mierda ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ A palos con los piratas coño ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Edu.R (28 May 2022)

Se están colando saltando la valla LOL.

Aqui los JJOO de 2024.


----------



## ironpipo (28 May 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Hay incidentes fuera del estadio, al parecer causados por fanáticos del Liverpool.
> 
> Se retrasa el partido.



Putos piratas hijos de puta


----------



## qbit (28 May 2022)

Qué vergüenza de organización. Si lo hicieran en Madrid... pero como lo hacen los franchutes.


----------



## vurvujo (28 May 2022)




----------



## tururut12 (28 May 2022)

No es por nada pero en la porra vaticiné que se suspendía el partido.


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)

Cargas policiales...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Los ingleses saltando las vallas joder parece Melilla


----------



## Fiodor (28 May 2022)

Francia cada vez más cerca del tercer mundo... Si esto llega a pasar en España... Empiece cuando empiece: ¡HALA MADRID!


----------



## pr0orz1337 (28 May 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Paliza de la poli a un inglés. Ya tiene recuerdo para toda la vida.


----------



## Octubrista (28 May 2022)

fred dijo:


> Problema con los codigos qr dicen,que se jodan ,donde esté la entrada de papel de toda la vida.



Putin que habrá hackeado los lectores de QR


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿No tienes tele ni ordenador?



Me cago en la puta ... tengo una torre para ver el partido con un monitor de 30 y pico pulgadas que utilizao para el CAD, y luego floreo desde un portátil.

La tv es para mi mugera y mi hijo ...


----------



## Epsilon69 (28 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Quien? ¿La enchufada de TVE?



Grande Ricardo Ochoa.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (28 May 2022)

Puerta Z acaban de decir. 

Jojojojo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 May 2022)

La Europa moderna... no como la europaco que teníamos hace 40 años... ande va parar


----------



## JimTonic (28 May 2022)

fred dijo:


> Problema con los codigos qr dicen,que se jodan ,donde esté la entrada de papel de toda la vida.



Eso significa que han duplicado entradas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Se están colando saltando la valla LOL.
> 
> Aqui los JJOO de 2024.



La costumbre.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (28 May 2022)

Cuidado pues.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## Th89 (28 May 2022)

Piratas, hijos de puta. Solo retrasáis lo inevitable, cerdos.

Hala Madrid!!!


----------



## Chispeante (28 May 2022)

Este partido hay que suspenderlo. No quiero recordar lo que ha pasado en otras ocasiones...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 May 2022)

Jjojojojojojojojojjjoojjo....

Partido retrasado sin hora prevista de inicio....


----------



## Rediooss (28 May 2022)

Cuando organizas estas cosas en un país africano te expones a que sucedan estos hechos.


----------



## Ritalapollera (28 May 2022)

Jojojojojo ahora ponen retrasado jajajajajajajajaja

Al final lo suspenden, qué puta vergüenza.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (28 May 2022)

En la repetición se ha visto claramente trepando la valla a un calvo gordo con una camiseta blanca con el número 14. Me da que ese no era del Liverpool.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (28 May 2022)

Me parece haber visto saltar la valla a Mbappé


----------



## fred (28 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Quien? ¿La enchufada de TVE?



Este gif fue mitico en su momento


----------



## Lake (28 May 2022)

Parece que está todo parado.


----------



## Epsilon69 (28 May 2022)

La verdad es que por ahora el partido está resultando bastante intenso.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (28 May 2022)

Aparte franceses racializados robando a los fans en las inmediaciones del estadio.


----------



## vurvujo (28 May 2022)

Qué vergüenza


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Me cago en la puta ... tengo una torre para ver el partido con un monitor de 30 y pico pulgadas que utilizao para el CAD, y luego floreo desde un portátil.
> 
> La tv es para mi mugera y mi hijo ...



¿Qué van a ver en la tele?


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Quien? ¿La enchufada de TVE?



Pues tal como estoy que ya llevo un par de cubatas, no te diría que no.


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

Alguien dirá que es por culpa del poco tiempo que han tenido para organizar el partido en Paris: menos tiempo tuvo Madrid para organizar el Boca-River de la Libertadores (un Boca-River, nada menos) y salió todo niquelao.


----------



## viruz (28 May 2022)

Van con RETRASO, SON FRANCESES


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 May 2022)

Puerta Z, culpa de Putin.


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)

Menuda movida, la gente colandose...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Aparte franceses racializados robando a los fans en las inmediaciones del estadio.



El día a día en Francia. Como si no lo supieran.


----------



## Octubrista (28 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Cargas policiales...



Es lo que tiene llevar estos eventos a una ciudad africana.


----------



## HDR (28 May 2022)

La letra Z está causando bastantes problemas en Europa últimamente


----------



## Lake (28 May 2022)

A partir de las 9 30 ; o sea mínimo a esa hora.


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

Francia es un vertedero. En Argelia hay más orden...


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Qué van a ver en la tele?



Le ha entrado a mi hijo con las de Star Wars, están viendo la primera que se hizo.

Vaya cirio con los hinchas del Liverpool, al final los van a volver a echar de Europa, hoy la van a liar gorda.


----------



## Suprimo (28 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


>


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Vaya coñazo de furbol eh y ahora tienen que cantar pero no habrá ninguna enseñando muslamen que esto es muy woke


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

fred dijo:


> Este gif fue mitico en su momento



Desde entonces Sauca ya ni sale.


----------



## _Suso_ (28 May 2022)

En serio? Esto no puede ser real. Europa cada vez parece más sudamerica


----------



## HArtS (28 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Alguien dirá que es por culpa del poco tiempo que han tenido para organizar el partido en Paris: menos tiempo tuvo Madrid para organizar el Boca-River de la Libertadores (un Boca-River, nada menos) y salió todo niquelao.



Recuerdo ese partido. El operativo policial español fue impecable y permitió que una final tan complicada como es un Boca-River pudiera jugarse.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 May 2022)

Ésto con Le Pen no pasaba....


----------



## Salsa_rosa (28 May 2022)

La Pirza se me enfría. 

Hijopvtas no os lo perdonaré nunca.


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Es una puta vergüenza.

Francia tercer mundo 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## qbit (28 May 2022)

El sinvergüenza del comentarista llamando caraduras a los que se han colado. Pero so mamarracho, que son gente que ha pagado la entrada y no les dejan entrar, con los nervios de no saber si se ha aplazado el inicio del partido. Pues hacen bien en saltar la valla.


----------



## HDR (28 May 2022)

El subnormal de Ceferin está para las cosas importantes, que se resumen en cuidar el tránsito de maletines entre morolandia y su despacho.

Eso de gestionar y hacer que las cosas funcionen bien... No, eso es secundario.

Ojalá Florentino se levante del asiento y le haga un súplex.


----------



## Edu.R (28 May 2022)

Yo creo que antes de las 21:45 esto no empieza.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

Si se suspende la final y se declara el ganador a cara o cruz casi lo firmaba


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)

Hasta las 9:30 no empieza. Gente atrapada en el metro....


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

Lake dijo:


> A partir de las 9 30 ; o sea mínimo a esa hora.



París es un vertedero....


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Imaginad un Iskander ahora...  un destello y hace pummmm

Puton win


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Le ha entrado a mi hijo con las de Star Wars, están viendo la primera que se hizo.
> 
> Vaya cirio con los hinchas del Liverpool, al final los van a volver a echar de Europa, hoy la van a liar gorda.



Si quieren ver star wars ponle las imágenes de los mamadous colándose al estadio...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Gente bloqueada en el metro.


----------



## vurvujo (28 May 2022)




----------



## Evangelion (28 May 2022)

No veo que esto se juegue hoy.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 May 2022)

21:30 MÍNIMO!
La era del mamadú ha llegado... prestigio africano asegurado... agora con máis color


----------



## Gorrión (28 May 2022)

En principio dicen que a las 22


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> La Pirza se me enfría.
> 
> Hijopvtas no os lo perdonaré nunca.



Recalentada no vale una mierda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

La señal de TV toda la tarde enfocando al Liverpool...


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 May 2022)

Mamadous atacando y robando a los aficionados en los exteriores del estadio JAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

En Madrid montamos una libertadores en dos semanas con decenas de miles asalvajados venidos de Argentina...


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Os jodeis furboleros esto en el ajedrez no pasa porque no hay moronegros


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

HDR dijo:


> El subnormal de Ceferin está para las cosas importantes, que se resumen en cuidar el tránsito de maletines entre morolandia y su despacho.
> 
> Eso de gestionar y hacer que las cosas funciones bien... No, eso es secundario.
> 
> Ojalá Florentino se levante del asiento y le haga un súplex.



Va a dejar como angelitos a los anteriores corruptos de la UEFA.


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo creo que antes de las 21:45 esto no empieza.



Díez antes de las diez NADA.

JAJAJAJA

VERGONZOSO.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## joser_jr (28 May 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> La Europa moderna... no como la europaco que teníamos hace 40 años... ande va parar



Mañana hace 37 años de esto:
Tragedia de Heysel - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Final de Champions. Liverpool. 39 muertos.

Como nos gusta decir que cualquier tiempo pasado fue mejor.....


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> París es un vertedero....



Lleno de ratas, sucio y ahora esto.

Puta Francia.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo creo que antes de las 21:45 esto no empieza.



Y las 10 incluso. Si tiene que c antar la gorda todavía.


----------



## Niels Bohr (28 May 2022)

¿Qué ha pasao??


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> En Madrid montamos una libertadores en dos semanas con decenas de miles asalvajados venidos de Argentina...



Bueno.no..los que podían viajar..vieron con sorpresa que se podían llevar a los hijos al estadio


----------



## Edu.R (28 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> En Madrid montamos una libertadores en dos semanas con decenas de miles asalvajados venidos de Argentina...



Cierto.


----------



## feps (28 May 2022)

Voy a sacar a la perra. Espero que empiece antes de las 21:45. Vergonzoso.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 May 2022)

Que saquen a Messi, al Ramos y al Embapé y nos entretengan haciendo malabares con billetes o algo....


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> ¿Qué ha pasao??



Los de la piramide haciendo de las suyas en LA PUERTA Z.

JAJAJAJA 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Epsilon69 (28 May 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


>



Esas vallas no son nada para lo que están acostumbrados.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (28 May 2022)




----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> ¿Qué ha pasao??



AROUND BLACKS NEVER RELAX


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


>



Que lo arregle el jeque


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Macron hijo de puta.

Puta basura de país.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 May 2022)

Los del Liverpool saltando vallas 

Quieren montar un heysel


----------



## HArtS (28 May 2022)

Pensar que España y el Madrid pudieron organizar a la rápida una final de la Libertadores entre River y Boca, una que ningún país sudamericano quería acoger por la complejidad del partido y la _civilizada _Francia no puede organizar bien una final entre el Madrid y el Liverpool.


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)

Imagenes del exterior


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Joder no pueden organizar un partido y les dan las olimpiadas


----------



## Lake (28 May 2022)

Por lo que parece el canario en la mina es la banda de la Cabello que deben desplegarse para el show .


----------



## Rediooss (28 May 2022)

Esperemos que no pase nada, una mezcla entre borrachuzos ingleses, y moronegros, y gente colándose sin entradas, esperemos que no pase nada, la mezcla es explosiva...


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (28 May 2022)

Es pay perview?

Algun enlace de ascetream?
No me abren los de livetv.sx con el tor.


----------



## HArtS (28 May 2022)

La policía francesa tiene que actuar de forma contundente para evitar una Tragedia de Heysel 2.0.

Ah y la UEFA por supuesto debe sancionar al Liverpool por la pésima conducta de sus seguidores.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Pensar que España y el Madrid pudieron organizar a la rápida una final de la Libertadores entre River y Boca, una que ningún país sudamericano quería acoger por la complejidad del partido y la _civilizada _Francia no puede organizar bien una final entre el Madrid y el Liverpool.



En Sudamérica no aprendieron a banear a las barras bravas


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 May 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Mañana hace 37 años de esto:
> Tragedia de Heysel - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> Final de Champions. Liverpool. 39 muertos.
> 
> Como nos gusta decir que cualquier tiempo pasado fue mejor.....



petao de moronegros ilegales, claro claro


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Esas vallas no son nada para lo que están acostumbrados.



Vaya valla...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 May 2022)

Veis por qué hay que jugar la conference en vez de la chirigota esta de la Champions


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (28 May 2022)

Que mala es lepen


----------



## HArtS (28 May 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Es pay perview?
> 
> Algun enlace de ascetream?
> No me abren los de livetv.sx con el tor.







__





PirloTV Online: espn 2


pirloTV Online espn 2




chiringuitotv.online





Partido narrado por comentaristas argentinos.

Lo bueno es que en esa página puedes verlo aunque tengas bloqueador de publicidad.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (28 May 2022)

Los moronegros asaltan ya el estadio no con picaresca a la carrera por la zona de taquillas, sino a calzón quitado como ejército de zombies


----------



## Suprimo (28 May 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Es pay perview?
> 
> Algun enlace de ascetream?
> No me abren los de livetv.sx con el tor.



Es en abierto 




__





Fútbol: Programa previo UEFA Champions League Final, directo


Programa previo UEFA Champions League Final entre el Liverpool y Real Madrid Tus deportes favoritos aquí, en RTVE Play



www.rtve.es


----------



## HArtS (28 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> En Sudamérica no aprendieron a banear a las barras bravas



¿Banear o balear?

Si es lo segundo estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

Está Rafa Calval..


----------



## REDDY (28 May 2022)

Esto es algún show de los satanistas o algo?

Final de la Champions, uno de los eventos más seguidos en todo el planeta...

Que traman?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Joder el nadalque de ha puesto en la cabeza??


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Gases lacrimogenos a los niños están diciendo.

Esto suena a ritual de los hijos de puta habituales.

Los de la piramide.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Está Rafa Calval..



Y la xusca con mascarilla usando no la lleva Ni Nadal joder


----------



## MasMax (28 May 2022)

quién dice que ahi no lo aprovechan y saltan un par de isis?


----------



## barullo (28 May 2022)

Vaya perica que lleva Nadal y parecía tonto


----------



## arriondas (28 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Macron hijo de puta.
> 
> Puta basura de país.
> 
> ...



En San Petersburgo no habría pasado nada de esto. Y en Estambul tampoco.

París hace tiempo que ya no es lo que era, ahora es un estercolero lleno de refugaya.


----------



## Edu.R (28 May 2022)

21:36 exactamente


----------



## vurvujo (28 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


>



jaja Iñaki no se muerde la lengua

Toda la razón del mundo.


----------



## cebollo (28 May 2022)

Recordad que ningún espectador es ilegal.


----------



## Lake (28 May 2022)

Atención, va a cantar la gordi .


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Gases lacrimogenos a los niños están diciendo.
> 
> Esto suena a ritual de los hijos de puta habituales.
> 
> ...



Veremos si la narizada no ha preparado algo.


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Vaya perica que lleva Nadal y parecía tonto



Perica??? Si es la hermana joder  la xusca era la de la mascarilla


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

Paris lamentable.
Parece Cataluña.


----------



## Ritalapollera (28 May 2022)

21:36 jajajajajajajajaja pero SUBNORMALES si sois incapaces de empezar a la hora y ahora decís con exactitud hasta el minuto 36 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## viruz (28 May 2022)

Esto en la Francia de Vichy no pasaba.


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Veremos si la narizada no ha preparado algo.



Huele mal.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 May 2022)

jajaja ahora dicen a las 21:36 jajaja


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (28 May 2022)

La Cabello que enseñe el culo, que lo tendrá mejor que en las fotos que sube @Edge2 y que se folle rápido a Asensio. Cantar ya no le d tiempo.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> 21:36 jajajajajajajajaja pero SUBNORMALES si sois incapaces de empezar a la hora y ahora decís con exactitud hasta el minuto 36
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



3+9


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Aquí la responsabilidad es de la UE FA.

Y DE FRANCIA.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sociedadponzi (28 May 2022)

el liverpool otra vez





__





Tragedia de Heysel - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> jajaja ahora dicen a las 21:36 jajaja



3+9


----------



## artemis (28 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Veo el partido aquí en el *FLORO*.
> Sólo no estoy.
> 
> Salud tío!



A este paso, con el retraso que sufre el partido, cuando empiece te has acabado toda la bebida


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Vaya perica que lleva Nadal y parecía tonto




Es su hermana.


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)




----------



## viruz (28 May 2022)

Brotal el himno, los pelos de punta


----------



## fachacine (28 May 2022)

En vez de poner alambre de espino sobre las vallas, qué puta vergüenza. Una metáfora de la basura que es esta Europa moronegra de mierda.


----------



## fred (28 May 2022)

Como los ingleses que estan fuera vean que empieza el partido la lían,aún más.


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Himno Paco joder...


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Himno Paco joder...



Épico dirás.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Es pay perview?
> 
> Algun enlace de ascetream?
> No me abren los de livetv.sx con el tor.



TVE.


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

Y los del Liverpool con el You´ll never been fucked alone.


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Florentino cagándose en ceferin.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## artemis (28 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Qué vergüenza de organización. Si lo hicieran en Madrid... pero como lo hacen los franchutes.



En Madrid no pasó porque lo organizó el Atlético de Madrid, a otros se les cae porterías antes de partidos de Champions


----------



## Ciclón Socialista (28 May 2022)

¡No pueden pegar a nuestros niñoooos!


----------



## Hermericus (28 May 2022)

Esto es una mierda.


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Épico dirás.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Le falta chicha y le sobra opereta de haberlo hecho como el Sevilla lo hubieran bordado


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Y los del Liverpool con el You´ll never been fucked alone.



Es _You'll never suck alone_


----------



## fachacine (28 May 2022)

Joder 3 cuartas partes del estadio de rojo ¿cómo es posible?


----------



## Policía Pérez (28 May 2022)

Rulo cantando el himno a grito pelado. Estoy emocionado joder


----------



## fred (28 May 2022)

Ostias el Raul con lo vinagre que es dándolo todo ahí.


----------



## Ritalapollera (28 May 2022)

La escoria inglesa se arrodilla ahora o al final? Cómo va esto?

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Epsilon69 (28 May 2022)

Han avisado al comando especial para dispersar


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Vamos joder!!!!
Vivan las ROCIADAS madrileñas!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Ahora la culo gordo.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (28 May 2022)

SuperLiga ya!!!


----------



## fachacine (28 May 2022)

Ese Raúl cantando el himno... Se me ha puesto dura.


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Vaya puta mierda está quién es???


----------



## HArtS (28 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Aquí la responsabilidad es de la UE FA.
> 
> Y DE FRANCIA.
> 
> ...



Y del Liverpool...

No es la primera vez que seguidores de ese club se comportan como salvajes, ya sabes: Heysel.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> En vez de poner alambre de espino sobre las vallas, qué puta vergüenza. Una metáfora de la basura que es esta Europa moronegra de mierda.



Cristales como se ha puesto toda la vida.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Le falta chicha y le sobra opereta de haberlo hecho como el Sevilla lo hubieran bordado


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 May 2022)

La Gorda va de blanco... Ojo...

Guiño al Madric...


----------



## Ritalapollera (28 May 2022)

La culona va de blanco, guiño al Madrid 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Recordad.

En el caos SOMOS LOS PUTOS AMOS.

ESTO ES CAOS



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (28 May 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> La Gorda va de blanco... Ojo...
> 
> Guiño al Madric...



Jajajajajajajajaja hemos dicho lo mismo

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

No me jodas esta es la representante española??? DA PUTO ASCO


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (28 May 2022)

HOLA como en Barcelona 92


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)




----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

fred dijo:


> Ostias el Raul con lo vinagre que es dándolo todo ahí.



DjJ Blanco.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> No me jodas esta es la representante española??? DA PUTO ASCO



Es gringa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Ciclón Socialista dijo:


> ¡No pueden pegar a nuestros niñoooos!



La Europa buenista donde los malos pueden matarte pero tú solo les puedes parar con patadas y escupitajos.


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



PUTO ASCO JODER


----------



## viruz (28 May 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> No me jodas esta es la representante española??? DA PUTO ASCO



Una choni poligonera


----------



## Edu.R (28 May 2022)

Donde está Chanel


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> HOLA como en Barcelona 92



Lo han fusilado directamente, macho. Para que currarse algo distinto, si todavía nadie usa la hinternec...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Rulo cantando el himno a grito pelado. Estoy emocionado joder



Y Casillas también estaba por ahí.


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 May 2022)

Moronegros saltando vallas, atracando a gente...

Esto pasa por hacer partidos en países tercermundistas con tercermundistas.

Disfruten lo multiculturalizado.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 May 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajaja hemos dicho lo mismo
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Y los maricas del grupo de baile de rojo,... Guiño al Liverpul....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Quién coño es la petarda está?? anda a tomar por culo y que empiecen ya.


----------



## Epsilon69 (28 May 2022)

Chanel de AliExpress.


----------



## arriondas (28 May 2022)

Ciclón Socialista dijo:


> ¡No pueden pegar a nuestros niñoooos!



¿Son aficionados del Liverpool... o son racaille de las banlieues? Eso los periodistas se lo van a callar...


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Cargas policiales en las puertas, gases, Jajajaja.

Viva Francia.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (28 May 2022)

Me gustaba más Día Lipa.


----------



## Hermericus (28 May 2022)

Esto no tiene pinta de empezar. 

Son las 9:27


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (28 May 2022)

Que empiece ya, cojones

o que hubiesen llevado a Chanel. Menuda chatarra de canción


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

Que verguenza de introduccion,...


----------



## Tutankhabrón (28 May 2022)

No tecleteéis tan rápido, coño.

Que parece esto el hilo del coronavirus en sus tiempos de gloria.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (28 May 2022)

La culo gordo va rollo flamenca, con los colores de España. A tope.


----------



## BTK (28 May 2022)




----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Esto no tiene pinta de empezar.
> 
> Son las 9:27



Díez y media y con suerte.

Creeme

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

El bailarín mamadou de rosa es un descojone.


----------



## Edu.R (28 May 2022)

Copia barata de Chanel


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Vaya puta mierda de espectáculos que hacen joder


----------



## pr0orz1337 (28 May 2022)




----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

Se creen que esto es la Super-Bowl?


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



REPORTADO.


----------



## Rediooss (28 May 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Moronegros saltando vallas, atracando a gente...
> 
> Esto pasa por hacer partidos en países tercermundistas con tercermundistas.
> 
> Disfruten lo multiculturalizado.



Y robando móviles ante miles de policías de brazos cruzados


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

Debe de estar cantando en directo porque solo recuerda vagamente a las canciones que salen en la tele de vez en cuando...


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

Con menos culo también se caga.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (28 May 2022)

En la final del mundial en Sudáfrica hubo menos incidentes.
Le France l'estercolere de Europa.


----------



## 11kjuan (28 May 2022)

Que hartura de ceremonia joder.

En qué momento se empezó a hacer este tipo de mierdas ?


----------



## el ruinas II (28 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



pero que coño es esto?


----------



## Epsilon69 (28 May 2022)




----------



## El Reaccionario (28 May 2022)

Esto es un ritual masónico.


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Se creen que esto es la Super-Bowl?



Vaya putísima mierda. Esto en Europa no le importa a nadie. Este espectáculo de mierda es deprimente.


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


>



Joder como me he reido


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)

Los menas han entrado en el estadio ojito...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 May 2022)

Trolleo a los guiris con esta descendiente de Hernan Cortés vestida de blanco y los bailarines con la bandera de España y con rollo español


----------



## HDR (28 May 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> pero que coño es esto?



Un bicharrác


----------



## artemis (28 May 2022)

Menuda chapuza de los franceses y la UEFA....


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Que hartura de ceremonia joder.
> 
> En qué momento se empezó a hacer este tipo de mierdas ?



Esa enana no tiene nivel para una final de Champions...


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


>



Nuestros niñossssss


----------



## barullo (28 May 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Perica??? Si es la hermana joder  la xusca era la de la mascarilla



No sé yo he visto una rubia que me la petaba a perrito en el tigre del palco holles


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Se ha colado todo cristo y sin entrada. Espérate que no anulen el partido.


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Los menas de Saint Dennis se han colado.

Están reventando los aforos.
Jajajaja.

Los amigos de macron le maricon.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Vaya putísima mierda. Esto en Europa no le importa a nadie. Este espectáculo de mierda es deprimente.



Esos seran los cambio que quiere hacer Ceferin


----------



## MasMax (28 May 2022)

Madre mía que esperpento!


----------



## HDR (28 May 2022)

Lo mismito casi.


----------



## fred (28 May 2022)

Los familiares de los jugadores rodeados de jovenes mamadous franceses,madre mía.


----------



## Octubrista (28 May 2022)

Ciclón Socialista dijo:


> ¡No pueden pegar a nuestros niñoooos!



¡Coño! El espectáculo es este, que saquen las cámaras y transmitan el salto de la valla.


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 May 2022)




----------



## Xequinfumfa (28 May 2022)

Vivan las mujeres con el culo gordo, joder. Alegría.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No sé yo he visto una rubia que me la petaba a perrito en el tigre del palco holles



Es la hermana,que no quita para que sea un bomboncito...


----------



## HDR (28 May 2022)

fred dijo:


> Los familiares de los jugadores rodeados de jovenes mamadous franceses,madre mía.



Francia es un país musulmán, no puede ser de otra manera


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (28 May 2022)

Totalmente denigrante, ¿Qué puta mierda es está? Como sigan así me pongo una película.


----------



## Hermericus (28 May 2022)

Pues que descalifiquen a los piratas y den ganador al Madrid


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

Si todo esto lo monta Florentino para reventar la champions y a Ceferin, no le sale mejor.


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

Espero que ningún moreno haya saltado con una mochila bomba...


----------



## Suprimo (28 May 2022)

Poor si algvno no lo pvede ver por la tele 




__





Cargando…






redi1.footybite.cc


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

Pedrerol ha preguntado por el nombre de la cantante y creyendo haber entendido Camilla Camello ha aguzado la pinocha


----------



## Sefarad (28 May 2022)

De parte de un Bético, ¡Vamos Real Madrid!


----------



## Octubrista (28 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Si todo esto lo monta Florentino para reventar la champions y a Ceferin, no le sale mejor.



Espérate que hasta el final aún pueden cagarla más.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (28 May 2022)

Que bien saltan las vallas, se notan que ya llegan entrenados de Melilla.........


----------



## 11kjuan (28 May 2022)

Joder, con Kross y Casemiro, joder.
Me desespero


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 May 2022)

No conocéis la música que escuchan las chortinas


----------



## Octubrista (28 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Espero que ningún moreno haya saltado con una mochila bomba...



Con lo que han regalado de armas en Ucrania, los del palco no pueden estar tranquilos.


----------



## vurvujo (28 May 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> pero que coño es esto?



¿una ballena que encalló en la playa?


----------



## Mecanosfera (28 May 2022)

Venga concentrémonos en el partido, dejémonos de mamadús y de pollas en vinagre. Empieza.
*
HALA MADRID*


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

Vamos, a comernos a la Pérfida Albión¡¡¡


----------



## Harald (28 May 2022)

HALA MADRID!!!!!


----------



## artemis (28 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Venga concentrémonos en el partido, dejémonos de mamadús y de pollas en vinagre. Empieza.
> 
> *HALA MADRID*



Ya has pillado la viruela?


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

Venga chavales!


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 May 2022)

artemis dijo:


> A este paso, con el retraso que sufre el partido, cuando empiece te has acabado toda la bebida



No, he abierto la de Canadian Club y estoy a cubatas, pero cortos de güiski, si le echo mucho guijki le pego un par de sorbos y luego no me quedan muy fuertes con la cocacola. 

Para no emborracharme muy rápido ...

Taluec.


----------



## Ritalapollera (28 May 2022)

Al final thiago titular...puede ser más ridículo y patético klopp???

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suprimo (28 May 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Que bien saltan las vallas, se notan que ya llegan entrenados de Melilla.........



Todo lo que hay por Francia o son ya autóctonos o van por la vía italiana, la famosa ruta _*Open Arms*_


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

Empezará a las 21:38
3/11
33


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)

Humo negro en el estadio


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

Pulso en 75, mas nervioso no puedo estar. A ver como acaba esto


----------



## vurvujo (28 May 2022)

Señores. 

Os dejo, a ver el partido. 
Tal vez me contecte al medio tiempo.

HALA MADRID


----------



## cebollo (28 May 2022)

Ya tendríamos que ir perdiendo 2-0 para empezar ya la remontada. Me jode mucho este retraso.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 May 2022)

joder lo de que empiece a y 36 exactamente mecagondios!!!
2 + 1 + 3 + 6 = 12
12 = 1 + 2
3
CUIDADO PUES!


----------



## Policía Pérez (28 May 2022)

Al Jaseera sintonizada por si acaso

HALA MADRID


----------



## Harald (28 May 2022)

Vamos HDLGP a por ellos!!!!


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Jajajja rodilla al suelo


----------



## artemis (28 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> No, he abierto la de Canadian Club y estoy a cubatas, pero cortos de güiski, si le echo mucho guijki le pego un par de sorbos y luego no me quedan muy fuertes con la cocacola.
> 
> Para no emborracharme muy rápido ...
> 
> Taluec.



Si gana el madris luego todos al hilo de los culerdos


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 May 2022)

Franceses descendientes de Napoleón.


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

ESo, eso, arrodillaos ante el rey de Europa, hijos de puta


----------



## Suprimo (28 May 2022)

Ya estamos con la gilipollec de las rodillitas


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 May 2022)

bien el RM no arrodillándose!


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

Se arrodillan ante el campeon,...,bien


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)

Ya vereis como lo tienen que suspender...


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

Madrid sin rodilla. Empezamos bien.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (28 May 2022)

HALA Madrid!
mucha suerte!


----------



## Desencantado (28 May 2022)

Francia está siendo víctima de un NIGGERataque.

Maldito sea Putin y tal.


----------



## Ritalapollera (28 May 2022)

Todos los SUBNORMALES que se arrodillan merecen perder de la peor manera posible. Por SUBNORMALES 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Previsible su salida.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 May 2022)




----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

Hierro es subnormal


----------



## Desencantado (28 May 2022)

Francia capital Mogadiscio.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (28 May 2022)

Han blindado el estadio, piratas con entrada se han quedado fuera y al acercarse a las vallas para tratar de acceder a sus asientos los rocían con gas pimienta.



Moronegros entran gratis, familias con entrada se queda fuera y gaseadas.


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Hierro es subnormal



Si pero mira la que se folla.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (28 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Han blindado el estadio y piratas con entrada se han quedado fuera y al acercarse a las vallas los rocían con gas pimienta.
> 
> 
> 
> Moronegros entran gratis gente con entrada se queda fuera.



Que se jodan y se arrodillen jojojo

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suprimo (28 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


>



La diversidac trans que no falte


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


>



Pobre Asensio, le toca orco esta noche


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


>



Qué ida de olla, tercermundismo en todo.

Joder, al final si que es cierto que África empieza en los putos Pirineos.


----------



## fachacine (28 May 2022)

Hoy es un partido para ver si nos hace falta Tchuoameni


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


>


----------



## 2plx2 (28 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


>



Quién es la gordi esa?


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

Puto Limitao.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

La radio me va con retraso respecto a la tele. Cagonsusmuertos.


----------



## MasMax (28 May 2022)

Se han quedado un montón de british fuera


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

No pinta bien


----------



## Suprimo (28 May 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Quién es la gordi esa?



Camila Camello


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> No pinta bien



Tranquilo. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

MasMax dijo:


> Se han quedado un montón de british fuera



Brexit


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (28 May 2022)

No pinta nada mal


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Tranquilo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



No puedorrlll


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (28 May 2022)

Me he tomado un trankimazin. Como para haber pifiao hoy


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 May 2022)

Ha ido la ayusa o el carapolla como representación institucional?


----------



## Suprimo (28 May 2022)

Comparar el Liverpul con cómo salieron el Shitty o el Peseyé da vergüenza


----------



## Epsilon69 (28 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La radio me va con retraso respecto a la tele. Cagonsusmuertos.



Ponte la onda media (AM).


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ha ido la ayusa o el carapolla como representación institucional?



la ayuso, que iba de rojo


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ha ido la ayusa o el carapolla como representación institucional?



Lávate la boca para hablar de Ayuso


----------



## Epsilon69 (28 May 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Me he tomado un trankimazin. Como para haber pifiao hoy



Yo ya llevo tres gramos de ketamina.


----------



## Rediooss (28 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ha ido la ayusa o el carapolla como representación institucional?



Ha ido Perro Sánchez que es un puto gafe


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Tienen muy estudiado los ingleses el partido....


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

Buena salida del madrid y Kroos, de momento bien, incluso en la parte defensiva


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

La que ha podido liar Casemiro ahí...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 May 2022)

está el preparao también


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 May 2022)

10 min y partido aburrido la verdad.


----------



## Chispeante (28 May 2022)

Los comentarios del Chapi Ferrer me están resultando irritantes.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> La que ha podido liar Casemiro ahí...



Casemiro está jodido desde que vio como Camavinga se la sacó ante el Shity


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> 10 min y partido aburrido la verdad.



Nadie quiere comerse un gol de inicio,están más preocupados de estar bien atrás que otra cosa...


----------



## Epsilon69 (28 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> 10 min y partido aburrido la verdad.



Alguien tenía que decirlo. Coñaso total.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> está el preparao también



El preparao es un puto indio, juega a nuestro favor.
Ha ido al partido porque le han dicho que había final rojiblanca


----------



## Lake (28 May 2022)

Han salido tranquilinos para lo que suelen hacer los del Liverpool.
Si está el preparao es buen augurio , o por lo menos solía serlo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 May 2022)

están tanteándose... tranquis...


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (28 May 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Ha ido Perro Sánchez que es un puto gafe



La hemos cagado.

No me jodas!

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suprimo (28 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> La que ha podido liar Casemiro ahí...



Las "individualidades" de la zona baja del Madrit literalmente te pueden destrozar el partido


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 May 2022)

Ni 4 pases da el Madrid


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

Joder que malo es Carvajal...


----------



## Hermericus (28 May 2022)

Me gustaria como la final del 2005.

Que el Madrid perdiera 3-0 al descanso y que remontase en la segunda parte.

Sería la traca final para liquidar a los british tras Chelsea y City


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

El Hierro tiene la misma voz que la Lola Flores.


----------



## fachacine (28 May 2022)

De momento nada que no esperáramos, Kroos y Casemiro no ayudan a agilizar el juego


----------



## Rediooss (28 May 2022)

Lo mejor hasta ahora el pre- partido, para que nos vamos a engañar. 
Esperemos que el espectáculo del post- partido no lo supere aún.


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

Carvajal me está poniendo nerviosito...


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (28 May 2022)

Negricius está cagado hoy.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## qbit (28 May 2022)

Tenemos un entrenador que no se atreve a sentar a ciertos veteranos desde el principio. Ese es el principal defecto que tiene.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (28 May 2022)

Chapi, cállate hijodeputa


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

Joder, es que a Fabinho le dejan solo: Pasan de el como la mierda


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Al final se le va a tenerque dar la razón a la xavibeta el Madri no juega a NADA


----------



## Evangelion (28 May 2022)

Curtua


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (28 May 2022)

Madre mía.


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)

75% posesio el liverpool


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Primera.

No está funcionando la media.

Camavinga 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 May 2022)

Para que pegan pelotazos joder?


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Ya lo dijimos.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

Que le pasa a Vinicius, joder, está como acojonao...


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

El plan de la ceja es balón a negricius y ponla como puedas al amego...


----------



## barullo (28 May 2022)

el En Salah parece una madre contra equipos que no dejan jugar


----------



## pr0orz1337 (28 May 2022)




----------



## vlaanderen2017 (28 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> El Hierro tiene la misma voz que la Lola Flores.



El acento.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (28 May 2022)

Esto hace aguas, no me jodas


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

Nos están comiendo,aunque esto podía ser previsible...


----------



## Lake (28 May 2022)

Curtuá buena parada a contrapié , más complicada de lo que parecía.

El guión es el previsto , asedio british , e inoperancia blanca. Y paradas de Curtuá.
Tampoco les dejan muchos espacios.


----------



## Hermericus (28 May 2022)

Claramente superior el Liverpool


----------



## Policía Pérez (28 May 2022)

Curtua perfectamente podria ser balon de oro si se gana esto. Mas determinante que Benzema


----------



## Desalmado Depresivo (28 May 2022)

paliza histórica.

queda dicho


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

Casemiro fuera y dentro Camavinga YA


----------



## artemis (28 May 2022)

Cuando ataca el madris entre el centro del campo y la delantera hay 20 metros


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Que le pasa a Vinicius, joder, está como acojonao...



Que no puede.

Necesitamos a camavinga.

Para romper líneas.

Pero el. Puto abuelo ya sabes



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 May 2022)

negricius negreando


----------



## barullo (28 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Nadie quiere comerse un gol de inicio,están más preocupados de estar bien atrás que otra cosa...



el madri ha salido con un claro 5-5-0


----------



## Octubrista (28 May 2022)

Hay que ir buscando fertilizantes para la flor de Carletto, no consigue el Madrid el balón.


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

Hasta ahora no jugamos a nada, pero incluso mejor que lo esperado, aunque perdemos la pelota a los 5 segundos y eso que tenemos a Kroos  

Pero ya nos han avisado 2 veces y seguimos,....


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (28 May 2022)

Y a esperar que el Liverpool se canse. Cuando eso ocurra, dos goles en dos contras. Boss Ancelotti.


----------



## JimTonic (28 May 2022)

Rodrigo se va a poner las botas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)




----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

Entran al área como aviones, hostia!


----------



## manutartufo (28 May 2022)

Minuto 19 Tony Kross no ha tocado aún el puto balón.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

¿Cuando nos va a caer el primero?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 May 2022)

tiene pinta que el primero lo marca el LP...
pero gana el RM fijo...
trankis


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 May 2022)

Gol de Bale ya verán


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

El Madrid espera demasiado atrás,y es que no tiene jugadores para otra cosa...toca rezar por no encajar antes del descanso...


----------



## Ritalapollera (28 May 2022)

Joder, está chunga la cosa.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Entran al área como aviones, hostia!



Era lo esperado 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> Minuto 19 Tony Kross no ha tocado aún el puto balón.



Y casemiro? 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## qbit (28 May 2022)

Así no se juega. Hay que controlar el centro del campo como sea, o que si nos dominan, que no lo hagan con tanta claridad. Para eso hay que meter a otros futbolistas.


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Primer plano de kroos y ya está jadeando como un gorrino


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (28 May 2022)

Y Modric?

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 May 2022)

El Liverpul está encontrando los huecos.... Mal tema...

Hay que arriesgar algo más en el juego más adelantado...


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Pugffffff que chola no me jodas vaya flor


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 May 2022)

Me voy a dormir a mi hijo y luego sigo.

El Madric, ostias ... lo esperable, pero cojones ...


----------



## Evangelion (28 May 2022)

La flor empieza a crecer


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

Así no se puede,es que merodean el área con demasiada comodidad...


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (28 May 2022)

Esto es insufrible ya


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Al palo.

Jajajaja

Que coladero esa media.

Lo dijimos 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 May 2022)

Madre mía....


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

Vaya paradón-


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Me estoy acojonando.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 May 2022)

Carleto Flower


----------



## Suprimo (28 May 2022)

La sverte del campeón


----------



## Hermericus (28 May 2022)

Joder, estoy mirando la plantilla del Liverpool y el 80% son negroides


----------



## barullo (28 May 2022)

Al palo

SANTA POTRA PRESENTE


----------



## manutartufo (28 May 2022)

Vaya paradón de timón


----------



## hartman (28 May 2022)

paradon de curtua.


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)

paradon....


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 May 2022)

vaya paradón me cago en la puta


----------



## Ritalapollera (28 May 2022)

Joder curtu, qué puto amo

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## el ruinas II (28 May 2022)

casi nos clavan uno , hijos de puta


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 May 2022)

Salta salta pequeño canguro!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Pinta muy mal, la diferencia física es alarmante


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

Que se crezcan, que ya caerán.


----------



## Rediooss (28 May 2022)

Kurtua haciendo su trabajo.
Ahora solo nos falta que lo haga Benzemas también..


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (28 May 2022)

Lo único bueno de Bélgica,el chocolate ,la cerveza y courtois.


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

Si nos llevamos esta orejona que se la dejen a Curtuá hasta septiembre, que el chaval está haciendo méritos.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Y casemiro?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



En un 442 Casemiro no sólo es mediocentro defensivo, tiene que dar salida al balón.
Casemiro no vale para eso.

Carletone debería recordsr que se folló a su hija y sacarlo ya del campo


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

Pero de verdad os sorprendeis? Esto es mejor que lo que nos esperabamos. Con este centro de campo no podemos hacer nada.

Palo del liverpool.


----------



## HDR (28 May 2022)

Los episodios de pasmo del Madrid ya son legendarios. 

Hasta en la puta final de la Champions te lo hacen. Están atontaos otra vez.


----------



## PORRON (28 May 2022)

DIOS NOS GUÍA NO TEMÁIS.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (28 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pinta muy mal, la diferencia física es alarmante



Menos mal que ganamos la liga hace un mes.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HArtS (28 May 2022)

Ufffff Mané.


El Madrid tiene que reforzar la defensa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Si ganamos esto es para hacer una estatua de todo el equipo delante del bernabeu.


----------



## Policía Pérez (28 May 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> En un 442 Casemiro no sólo es mediocentro defensivo, tiene que dar salida al balón.
> Casemiro no vale para eso.
> 
> Carletone debería recordsr que se folló a su hija y sacarlo ya del campo



Es un 433 con Valverde de extremo derecho
532 en fase defensiva


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

Que verguenza,...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Qué lento Kross joder.


----------



## Gorrión (28 May 2022)

Llegan como pedro por su casa, es alucinante.


----------



## fred (28 May 2022)

Un buen augurio,








Pedro Sánchez da la espalda y planta al Real Madrid en la final de París


Pedro Sánchez no acudió a la final de la Champions League entre Real Madrid y Liverpool en la que sí estuvo el Rey Felipe VI.




okdiario.com


----------



## hartman (28 May 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> DIOS NOS GUÍA NO TEMÁIS.



es maestro con la cruz y el rosario.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (28 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si ganamos esto es para hacer una estatua de todo el equipo delante del bernabeu.



El Papa está acojonado ahora mismo...

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mecanosfera (28 May 2022)

que se cansen, así quedan convertidos en la nada


----------



## Mecanosfera (28 May 2022)

que se cansen, así quedan convertidos en la nada


----------



## Malvender (28 May 2022)

Hoy solo nos queda rezar 
Oremos


----------



## Niels Bohr (28 May 2022)

No se entiende que esta mierda de equipo haya eliminado a nadie y llegado a la final.

Parecen Rocky contra el ruso esperando a que se canse y soltar ostias en los 5 minutos finales.

Me está dando vergüenza el Madrid por enésima vez este año. Parece un equipo de tercera contra un grande. Atrás encerrados y pelotazos arriba. Y sin defender mordiendo siquiera. Relajaos.


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Qué lento Kross joder.



Lo esperado.

Camavinga y touchameni si llega.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Vaya coñazo carletto se parece cada vez más al cholo


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Es un 433 con Valverde de extremo derecho
> 532 en fase defensiva



Bloque bajo dicen ahora los cursis


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

Y pensar que vamos a estar asi hasta el minuto 70


----------



## Dave Bowman (28 May 2022)

Como juega el madrid señores. Fútbol de quilates.


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Y pensar que vamos a estar asi hasta el minuto 70



Por lo menos.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PORRON (28 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> es maestro con la cruz y el rosario.



CONFIE HERMANO.


----------



## artemis (28 May 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> El Liverpul está encontrando los huecos.... Mal tema...
> 
> Hay que arriesgar algo más en el juego más adelantado...



No joder no, así no, debes dar mensajes más directos para apostar em contra

Eres un puto ambiguo


----------



## barullo (28 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El Madrid espera demasiado atrás,y es que no tiene jugadores para otra cosa...toca rezar por no encajar antes del descanso...



Tiene jugadores de sobra para jugar a otra cosa, pero es que le va bien así


----------



## el ruinas II (28 May 2022)

el liverpool esta atacando al pedo,


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Tiene jugadores de sobra para jugar a otra cosa, pero es que le va bien así



Si nos va de cojones.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Ahora ellos descansan.


----------



## Suprimo (28 May 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Es un 433 con Valverde de extremo derecho
> 532 en fase defensiva



Valverde tendría que estar jugando donde Casemiro


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Bien Vini.


----------



## HArtS (28 May 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> En un 442 Casemiro no sólo es mediocentro defensivo, tiene que dar salida al balón.
> Casemiro no vale para eso.
> 
> Carletone debería recordsr que se folló a su hija y sacarlo ya del campo



Es 4-3-3.

El problema es que el Madrid no tiene muchas opciones para sacar el balón.

Casemiro que nunca ha sido bueno con el balón, Kroos que sí es buen pasador pero está en un claro declive físico y Valverde que con el balón es un jugador bastante limitado.


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

Venga, con cojones¡¡¡


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Y pensar que vamos a estar asi hasta el minuto 70



así no, con el LP por delante en el marcador...


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Tiene jugadores de sobra para jugar a otra cosa, pero es que le va bien así



Si,los tiene en el banquillo...

Como le va a ir bien si no ha encajado de milagro?


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

Carvajal debería estar jugando en Miami


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Joder el Liverpool tiene 4 en línea atacando y el Madrid con negricius delante y el amego detrás los demás viéndolas venir


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Es 4-3-3.
> 
> El problema es que el Madrid no tiene muchas opciones para sacar el balón.
> 
> Casemiro que nunca ha sido bueno con el balón, Kroos que sí es buen pasador pero está en un claro declive físico y Valverde que con el balón es un jugador bastante limitado.



El problema es que la media de viejos no rompen líneas.

Falta camavinga y entonces veréis a modric y a Benzema. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suprimo (28 May 2022)

*¡Kroos jubilaté! *


----------



## barullo (28 May 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> No se entiende que esta mierda de equipo haya eliminado a nadie y llegado a la final.
> 
> Parecen Rocky contra el ruso esperando a que se canse y soltar ostias en los 5 minutos finales.
> 
> Me está dando vergüenza el Madrid por enésima vez este año. Parece un equipo de tercera contra un grande. Atrás encerrados y pelotazos arriba. Y sin defender mordiendo siquiera. Relajaos.



Lo defines perfectamente

pero lo ha hecho en todas las elimis además

me parece cojonudo, cada uno gana como puede


----------



## Rediooss (28 May 2022)

'Veo al Madrid más cómodo" dice 
Hierro, comentarista de calidad...


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (28 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> *¡Kroos jubilaté! *



La culpa no es suya.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Bowman (28 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Venga, con cojones¡¡¡



Si porque como sea por fútbol…ya hemos visto “cómo se las gasta el madrid”

Europa admira el juego del Madrid. Ya lo sabéis


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Vamos joder!!!!!!!


----------



## el ruinas II (28 May 2022)

a ver, estamos haciendo una mierda, esto esta para salir a matar el partido, hijos de la gran puta


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Yo sacaba a Marcelo se lo merece...y peor que kroos no lo va a hacer


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> 'Veo al Madrid más cómodo" dice
> Hierro, comentarista de calidad...



Pues si escuchas a Biriukov en la radio, flipas.


----------



## PORRON (28 May 2022)

HIJOS DE PUTA


----------



## artemis (28 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos joder!!!!!!!



Ya estas en las Ramblas?


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (28 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Pues si escuchas a Biriukov en la radio, flipas.



Chechu?

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

La estrategia de Ancholeti ya sabemos cual es: seguir así hasta el 70, sacar a Carapinga y a Rodrygo a a jugar. 

El problema es que el Liverpool es de los que te hace tres goles en 10 minutos y ni te enteras.


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Emery lo hizo mejor en la vuelta y no ganó por no tener plantilla.

Al liverpool se le rompe en la media. 







Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Narwhal (28 May 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Yo sacaba a Marcelo se lo merece...y peor que kroos no lo va a hacer



¿Más ancianos?


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Chechu?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



sip.


----------



## Sr Julian (28 May 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> 'Veo al Madrid más cómodo" dice
> Hierro, comentarista de calidad...



Cuando gane el Madrid pon el RAC, eso si que es calidad.


----------



## barullo (28 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Si nos va de cojones.
> 
> Jajajaja
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Estás en la final de la champions ¿qué quieres más? te podian haber echado en 5 de 6 partidos y aqui estás

no te quejes


----------



## Hermericus (28 May 2022)

5 palos de Liverpoool 

4 fallos clamorosos con portero batido.

6 paradones de Courtois

Gana el Madrid en los penaltis


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

Esa CMK no tiene ningún peso,no solo no pueden presionar bien sino que son incapaces de superar la presión de ellos...

Que aguanten el 0-0 y Cama y Rodry en la segunda parte


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Estás en la final de la champions ¿qué quieres más? te podian haber echado en 5 de 6 partidos y aqui estás
> 
> no te quejes



Quiero ganar.

Y no hacer el polla con la media de abuelos.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepetemete (28 May 2022)

Nigga overflow in Real_Madrid.exe


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 May 2022)




----------



## Vikingo2016 (28 May 2022)

4 ataques con peligro del Liverpool y cero del Madrid.


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Casemiro Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 May 2022)

Casemiro fuerte tronco


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

La madre que parió a Casemiro.


----------



## Suprimo (28 May 2022)

Pero cómo cojones se pvede atrasar un jugada 20 metros


----------



## Policía Pérez (28 May 2022)

Klopp le esta echando pelotas. Para que se entienda: cuando estas atacando siempre dejas uno mas atras para evitar las contras, esto se llama el +1
El Liverpool no esta dejando el +1 atras para atacar con mas, principalmente porque no le tienen miedo al balon largo sobre Vinicius y Benzema


----------



## Niels Bohr (28 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Lo defines perfectamente
> 
> pero lo ha hecho en todas las elimis además
> 
> me parece cojonudo, cada uno gana como puede



Igual el Madrid piensa que tiene mejor forma física que ellos y se juega esa baza de cansarles. No es descabellado si ha fundido a todos en los finales.


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Ahora el plan ha cambiado balón al amego y se la ponga a negricius a ver...


----------



## barullo (28 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si,los tiene en el banquillo...
> 
> Como le va a ir bien si no ha encajado de milagro?



que estás en la final coño...de milagro no os han echado en 5 partidos de 6 posibles pero hoy es distinto


----------



## fred (28 May 2022)

Atacamos con dos y medio,así es imposible


----------



## Vikingo2016 (28 May 2022)

Haz cambios en la segunda parte Ancelotti cabrón. Mete a Rodrigo y quita a Vinicius, mete a Bale que es el único que desborda y hace 1 contra 1


----------



## sociedadponzi (28 May 2022)

era mas peligroso el city


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> La madre que parió a Casemiro.



Que malo es el hijo de puta también


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Que diferente a la de 2018, teniendo a CR7 por una banda y bale por otra...


----------



## Epsilon69 (28 May 2022)

El Madrid se encuentra más cómodo


----------



## Lake (28 May 2022)

Tampoco llega al Pool a profundizar dentro del área , tienen que intentarlo de fuera , como lo de Mané . A mí me parece buena defensa . Pero estos tienen mucho peligro con su velocidad en pocos metros.


----------



## Dave Bowman (28 May 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> No se entiende que esta mierda de equipo haya eliminado a nadie y llegado a la final.
> 
> Parecen Rocky contra el ruso esperando a que se canse y soltar ostias en los 5 minutos finales.
> 
> Me está dando vergüenza el Madrid por enésima vez este año. Parece un equipo de tercera contra un grande. Atrás encerrados y pelotazos arriba. Y sin defender mordiendo siquiera. Relajaos.



Espera que ahora te citan 5 retrasados a preguntarte que es jugar bien y a decirte que mourinho es un entrenador súper ofensivo


----------



## Hermericus (28 May 2022)

Tiene que aparecer el portero del Liverpool.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

Necesitamos a Camavinga


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> que estás en la final coño...de milagro no os han echado en 5 partidos de 6 posibles pero hoy es distinto



Estáis vosotros cómo para dar lecciones de juego a nadie ....jajajaj Vete a hacer pancartas.


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Necesitamos a Camavinga



Y a touchameni.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (28 May 2022)

Otra de curtu, está muy jodido el tema.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Joder vaya pena que dan en la media ni atacan ni defienden


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que diferente a la de 2018, teniendo a CR7 por una banda y bale por otra...



Y la CMK con 4 años menos...


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (28 May 2022)

Madre mía. Venga que pasen estos 10 minutos


----------



## iconoclasta (28 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que diferente a la de 2018, teniendo a CR7 por una banda y bale por otra...



Y a Ramos de central...


----------



## Vikingo2016 (28 May 2022)

5 ataques con peligro del Liverpool y cero del Madrid. Son datos. 

Así no se gana joder.


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

Tenemos a tres viejunos y un chaval en el centro del campo. Y eso contra el equipo más dinámico de Europa, es jodido.


----------



## Hermericus (28 May 2022)

Lucas Vazquez, calienta que sales


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Este Madrí no es apto para quien no está bien del corazón.


----------



## fachacine (28 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> el En Salah parece una madre contra equipos que no dejan jugar



Os digo una cosa, Courtois me da una seguridad que no me daba ni Casillas


----------



## qbit (28 May 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Espera que ahora te citan 5 retrasados a preguntarte que es jugar bien y a decirte que mourinho es un entrenador súper ofensivo



Y lo es: Batió el récord de goles.

Gaydrogas tenía un sistema defensivo llamado "tiki-caca" con Messi metiendo goles.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Si ganamos esta champions hay que poner al Madrí en las universidades y escuelas de negocios.


----------



## el ruinas II (28 May 2022)

voy a por la botella de ballantines...


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Os digo una cosa, Courtois me da una seguridad que no me daba ni Casillas



Casillas daba seguridad?


----------



## Suprimo (28 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Haz cambios en la segunda parte Ancelotti cabrón. Mete a Rodrigo y quita a Vinicius, mete a Bale que es el único que desborda y hace 1 contra 1



Metió dos pvtos goles en las semis, que menos que juegue la 2º parte entera


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Venga va, alguien que se pegue a Salah y se le caiga encima del brazo.


----------



## Ritalapollera (28 May 2022)

No ha habido mano del Liverpool?????? No la han protestado pero me ha parecido

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)

36 minutos ya...


----------



## Vikingo2016 (28 May 2022)

Camavinga por Kross o Casemiro ya!


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

Parecemos el puto Atleti, joder...


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Venga va, alguien que se pegue a Salah y se le caiga encima del brazo.



A mi me dan miedo Mane y Luis Díaz,el objetivo deberían ser esos dos


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> 36 minutos ya...



36 minutos lamentables


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Camavinga por Kross o Casemiro ya!



Who is casemiro?

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Benzema y Vini se llevan la pelota a trompicones.


----------



## Policía Pérez (28 May 2022)

Es que joder si el plan es patadon parriba a Vinicius para que le gane el salto contra el 1,90 de konate, pues jodidos vamos


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Jajajajaja joder el amego haciendo de kroos presionando en medio campo


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

El Liverpool mucha presión, pero es una castaña igual.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Es una broma kroos titular y Casimiro tiene tela...


----------



## manutartufo (28 May 2022)

Jugando como el culo,con los troncos actuales case y tony y cero cero , a poco ganamos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Arriesgamos demasiado cediendo tanto el balón a Curtuá.


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

Curtuá y Mendy los mejores hasta ahora.


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Es que joder si el plan es patadon parriba a Vinicius para que le gane el salto contra el 1,90 de konate, pues jodidos vamos



La madre que me parió.

Les pones la lanzadera para que entren como balas. 

No entiendo una MIERDA AnCHOLOti. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (28 May 2022)

Estoy nervioso joder.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 May 2022)

El trolleo que hemos elegido para esta noche para matar el alma del rival es "tiran una vez entre los tre palos y marcan"


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Estoy nervioso joder.



Bebe más


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Joder hierro no sabe ni quién juega en el Madrid, el Ferrer ni se entera, de momento el mejor del partido está siendo el emmanens ese.


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Vaya coña no me jodas le estáis dando la razón a la puta calva catalana, vaya broma de la ceja


----------



## Epsilon69 (28 May 2022)

La única solución es que Ayuso enseñe las tetas a los ingleses y al despiste meter gol.


----------



## Sr Julian (28 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> 36 minutos ya...



El madrid marca en el 90 y gana la final.


----------



## Lake (28 May 2022)

Primer corner del Pool . Eso quiere decir algo , no llegan con demasiada facilidad a pesar de todo-


----------



## Niels Bohr (28 May 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Espera que ahora te citan 5 retrasados a preguntarte que es jugar bien y a decirte que mourinho es un entrenador súper ofensivo



Es que al madridismo le tienes que explicar por qué ganas la mejor liga del mundo con 15 puntos de ventaja pero los tres ingleses y el francés te arrasan y humillan 90 minutos. Yo no lo entiendo.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (28 May 2022)

Hacemos llamada de telegram grupal?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 May 2022)

El partido es una mierda, señores....


----------



## Sr Julian (28 May 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> 36 minutos lamentables



Lamentablas


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (28 May 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Estoy nervioso joder.



Ballantines manda.


----------



## fred (28 May 2022)

Tactica cojonuda dar el balon apurado a Curtua para que pegue un pelotazo.


----------



## Octubrista (28 May 2022)

El partido de Madrid parece uno del Atleti.


----------



## el ruinas II (28 May 2022)

fred dijo:


> Tactica cojonuda dar el balon apurado a Curtua para que pegue un pelotazo.



ahi estamos


----------



## Suprimo (28 May 2022)

Lake dijo:


> Primer corner del Pool . Eso quiere decir algo , no llegan con demasiada facilidad a pesar de todo-



O que todo lo que tiran va a portería...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 May 2022)

kajajajajaja


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 May 2022)

Gol anulado


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Gol Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

JAJAJAJAJ JODER VAYA BROMA


----------



## Policía Pérez (28 May 2022)

Rajais de Casemiro pero esta siendo clave para que cada vez que Salah y Mane reciben de espaldas, hace la ayuda y o no se giran o es un 2 pa 1


----------



## Ritalapollera (28 May 2022)

No era fuera de juego, vaya atraco

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

El Liverpool es una manada de mamadous presionando. Cambia negros por rubios y tienes el típico equipo alemán de los 80.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Ya os lo dije con los árbitros....hijos de puta.


----------



## barullo (28 May 2022)

Joder el Allison

ni Kaikus lo hace peor


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 May 2022)

Eso es gol hulio


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Es legal 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 May 2022)

Es gol... ¿ no ????


----------



## Sr Julian (28 May 2022)

Gol injustamente anulado.


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

Os lo dije, todos los comentarios son siempre iguales: Vaya puta mierda, ninguna ocasion,...

Y lo mejor de todo, 0-0


----------



## Suprimo (28 May 2022)

Esto...


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

Vaya fuera de juego absurdo...


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

Gol legal, no me jodas


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (28 May 2022)

Debería ser gol


----------



## Niels Bohr (28 May 2022)

He puesto la radio FM y va por detrás de la tele varios segundos, ¿alguien más?

La radio de verdad, no por internet.

Es la primera vez que veo esto en mi vida.


----------



## 11kjuan (28 May 2022)

Cómo va esto ?
Si gana el Liverpool, se muere el Pope ?


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Nos van a robar 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MasMax (28 May 2022)

es gol


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

El árbitro no va a querer problemas.


----------



## barullo (28 May 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Es gol... ¿ no ????



es fuera de juego


----------



## fred (28 May 2022)

Ceferin está llamando.


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

Goal Check: Es gol, no?


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 May 2022)

Que coño miran?


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Joder vaya coñazo


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

Tiene que ser gol,la da el del Liverpool


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

La toca Fabada, cohone


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Viene del jugador del pool.


----------



## Alejandro de Macedonia (28 May 2022)

Es gol


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

Vaya caos en en París...


----------



## Hermericus (28 May 2022)

2 minutos de VAR


----------



## Ritalapollera (28 May 2022)

Es gol claramente

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Juega voluntariamente la pelota.

Es gol legal.

Nos está robando.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Octubrista (28 May 2022)

Es gol con la normativa


----------



## HArtS (28 May 2022)

No entiendo ese fuera de juego...

¿Ahora si el último defensa está en el área chica no cuenta?


----------



## fred (28 May 2022)

Están acojonaos los del Var.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

¿Qué coño están mirando?


----------



## qbit (28 May 2022)

¿Qué es lo que están mirando? Pues a Ceferin, etc.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

Lamentable bar


----------



## Evangelion (28 May 2022)

La uefa es una verguenza de organizacion


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 May 2022)

ÓRSAY


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Os lo dije. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (28 May 2022)

Hijos de puta!!!!

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Hijodeputa.


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

CEFERINO HIJO DE MIL PUTAS¡¡¡


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

Pufffffffffffffffff


----------



## Sr Julian (28 May 2022)

Robo.


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

Jajaja

Ceferín hijueputa


----------



## el ruinas II (28 May 2022)

aunque lo anulen vamos a ganar igual


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Organización criminal 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

_El balón viene de fabinho es gol hijos de puta _


----------



## Ritalapollera (28 May 2022)

Es como para abondonar el estadio

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Octubrista (28 May 2022)

Vergüenza


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

No es gol


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Jajajajajajajajajjaja


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Ya nos están robando.


----------



## fachacine (28 May 2022)

Nos ha robado un gol Ceferino


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

LIverpool: Equipo alemán de los 80 con negros.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

Ya les han metido el miedo en el cuerpo,esto está hecho !!


----------



## Sr Julian (28 May 2022)

El piquer ha llamado al arbitro.


----------



## artemis (28 May 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> No entiendo ese fuera de juego...
> 
> ¿Ahora si el último defensa está en el área chica no cuenta?



Eres rubia?


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

ROBO


----------



## Lake (28 May 2022)

Robo.


----------



## MasMax (28 May 2022)

yo soy del Barça y quiero que gane el Liverpool pero era gol XD


----------



## Andr3ws (28 May 2022)

Luciferino ya está liándola. 
Inútil y ladrón


----------



## Hermericus (28 May 2022)

El gol de Francia en fuera de juego es legal, este no ¿¿¿¿????


----------



## Octubrista (28 May 2022)

Este circo es un tongo, y no soy madridista.


----------



## Ritalapollera (28 May 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> No entiendo ese fuera de juego...
> 
> ¿Ahora si el último defensa está en el área chica no cuenta?



Al salir el portero tiene que haber dos, pero al dar el pase el del Liverpool era gol

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (28 May 2022)

Los menas roban a la entrada del estadio,el var roba goles en el interior.


----------



## Sr Julian (28 May 2022)

El Madrid no tiene que salir a jugar la segunda parte. 

Esto es por la Super liga del Florentino, se estan vengando.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

Notonal Liverpool que se le están nublando las ideas


----------



## skan (28 May 2022)

El árbitro le ha robado el gol al Madrid.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> _El balón viene de fabinho es gol hijos de puta _



Creo que nos han tangado


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

EL LIVERPOOL ES UNA PUTA MIERDA.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (28 May 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> No entiendo ese fuera de juego...
> 
> ¿Ahora si el último defensa está en el área chica no cuenta?



El portero está por delante de los dos

Imagina que en vez del último defensa, es el portero. Benzema está en posición de fuera de juego.

La polémica es si es un pase atrás intencionado de Fabinho. Entonces da igual la posición. El VAR ha dictado que no lo fue.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (28 May 2022)

Menudo atraco


----------



## melametes (28 May 2022)

Fora de joc


----------



## qbit (28 May 2022)

Cómo pita el público madridista a esos hijos de puta ladrones.


----------



## Andr3ws (28 May 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> El gol de Francia en fuera de juego es legal, este no ¿¿¿¿????



Benzema en las dos acciones. 
Balón de oro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

No han podido con nosotros y nos han robado un gol.


----------



## sociedadponzi (28 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Notonal Liverpool que se le están nublando las ideas



es como que el madrid le ha dejsdo pegar, venga pega venga pega venga pega y nada


----------



## Abrojo (28 May 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (28 May 2022)

El 1° balón largo puede ser fuera de juego, el segundo el balón viene de fabinho.

Si lo han anulado por el 2°, es un error.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (28 May 2022)

Menudo robo, ¿no?


----------



## skan (28 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Y el inútil de Maldini recomendando ahora al Madrid que fiche a Lewandowski, un jugador que está a punto de cumplir 34 años. ¿Para qué? ¿Para mandar al ostracismo a jugadores que tienen doce años menos, como por ejemplo Rodrygo? Vaya vendeburras.



Da igual la edad que tenga en estos momentos es el mejor delantero del mundo.
Con que dure 3 años bien estará.


----------



## Sr Julian (28 May 2022)

Nos han robado la final.


----------



## Gorrión (28 May 2022)

Fuera de juego de que HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTÍSIMA DE QUE?


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (28 May 2022)

Sólo gobar.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (28 May 2022)

Skandal!!


----------



## HDR (28 May 2022)

¿Juntamos un mocho y contratamos un asesino de élite que se encargue del Ceferin?


En el Minecraft, obviamente.


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Un poco mierder el plan de carletta al final me voy a tener que hacer fancalva

NI UN PUTO TIRO DEL MADRIT JODER


----------



## 11kjuan (28 May 2022)

No quieren que muera el papa masón


----------



## skan (28 May 2022)

Menudo robooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Policía Pérez (28 May 2022)

No entendi cual es el motivo para no dar gol


----------



## viruz (28 May 2022)

Hijos de puta, pero están cagadisimos, no hay var que pare esto, HALA MADRIDDDD


----------



## Vikingo2016 (28 May 2022)

Como Ancelotti no reaccione nos vamos al carajo!! 

Esto me huele a 0-0 y penaltis o 1-0 para el Liverpool. 

Reacciona viejo cejas!!


----------



## Edu.R (28 May 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> El gol de Francia en fuera de juego es legal, este no ¿¿¿¿????



Pues eso mismo.

Nada más que decir.


----------



## HDR (28 May 2022)

Esto ya ni me sorprende, toda esta competición es un tongo de principio a fin.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> es como que el madrid le ha dejsdo pegar, venga pega venga pega venga pega y nada



Bueno necesitan correr como pollos sin cabeza sino no saben qué hacer y Thiago está jugando infiltrado


----------



## HArtS (28 May 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Al salir el portero tiene que haber dos



Entiendo. No conocía esa parte de la regla.



Ritalapollera dijo:


> pero al dar el pase el del Liverpool era gol



Eso lo entiendo, la toca Fabinho así que es gol legal.


----------



## MC33 (28 May 2022)

Alguien me explica dónde está el fuera de juego?


----------



## cebollo (28 May 2022)

Creo que es gol válido porque Etarralde acaba de decir que está bien anulado.


----------



## Niels Bohr (28 May 2022)

Yo no sé qué coño de fama de grandes pasadores tienen Kroos y Modric si no lanzan bien un puto pase largo a los delanteros.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (28 May 2022)

increible juego del madrit


----------



## HDR (28 May 2022)

El gol de Mbappe a España fue así, con un español tocando y habilitando el pase. 

Ahora esto lo anulan.

Europa es la cueva de los mil millones de ladrones.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (28 May 2022)

¿Por que coño es eso fuera de juego si hay un tio detras de benzema?.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Creo que es gol válido porque Etarralde acaba de decir que está bien anulado.



Hijo de puta 

Iturralde quiero decir


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 May 2022)

Pequeño atraquito y tal


----------



## Octubrista (28 May 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> El gol de Francia en fuera de juego es legal, este no ¿¿¿¿????



Peor aún, es que este es un rebote del balón entre dos del Liverpool, no es un pase.


----------



## Niels Bohr (28 May 2022)

Partido totalmente italiano del Madrid. 

Lo malo, que da puta vergüenza y se sufre mucho.

Lo bueno, que con una vez que lleguemos metemos gol y ganamos el partido.


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

Thiago Alcantarilla es otro pufo inflado de la Masía.


----------



## Andr3ws (28 May 2022)

A ver estamos donde queríamos. 
Primera parte 0-0 y se vienen los cambios y sale la dinamita. 
Camavinga y Rodri van a poner patas arriba esto. 

Sería una troleada nivel épico que saliera Bale y le diera la CL al Madrid como último gesto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Han tardado en decirlo porque estaba el Mohamed y el Ceferino ordenando que no fuera gol.


----------



## Edu.R (28 May 2022)

Si el balón viene del del Liverpool, salvo que sea un rebote (Porque ha salido inicialmente de Valverde), el gol es legal.

Si interpretan que lo de Fabinho es un rebote, entonces es fuera de juego.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (28 May 2022)

los piperos logicamente no entienden la ley del fuera de juego


----------



## Tutankhabrón (28 May 2022)

Un Iskander para las casas del árbitro y de Ceferino.


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

Ya nos ha robado la UEFA


----------



## Descuernacabras (28 May 2022)

Que anulen ese gol TOTALMENTE LEGAL de Benzemá es un escándalo.¿Dónde c0ño están mirando los del VAR?

A pesar de las dificultades, hay que seguir intentándolo. Vamossssssssssssssss ¡¡Hala Madrid!!


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (28 May 2022)

¿Que explicación tiene que anulasen ese gol?


----------



## Roedr (28 May 2022)

Pues nada, palmamos la final. El árbitro tiene claro lo que debe hacer.


----------



## Drogoprofe (28 May 2022)

Ceferino comeme el pepino


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 May 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Por que coño es eso fuera de juego si hay un tio detras de benzema?.



La regla es que tiene que haber 2 jugadores (al haber el portero habitualmente es 1 defensa)

Pero el último en tocar ha sido del Liverpool claramente, asi que era gol legal, pero sob los atraquitos sanos


----------



## tururut12 (28 May 2022)

Creo que ha influido lo de la Superliga. Si Floren no se hubiera implicado a fondo, le conceden gol.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (28 May 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Esto ya ni me sorprende, toda esta competición es un tongo de principio a fin.



Todo occidente es un tongo al que se le ve el cartón


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> los piperos logicamente no entienden la ley del fuera de juego



Subnormal, está jugando el balón, aunque le dé con la espinilla. Es el robo de Ceferino. Ya tocaba.


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Creo que es gol válido porque Etarralde acaba de decir que está bien anulado.



Puto cornudo. A la mujer de ese hijo de perra se la ha zumbado todo su pueblo.


----------



## Billy Ray (28 May 2022)

Parece un partido de segunda división de media tabla sin nada en juego, que partiducho.

El reglamento no especifica que el último jugador deba de ser el portero, gol bien anulado.


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> Creo que ha influido lo de la Superliga. Si Floren no se hubiera implicado, le conceden gol.



Ahora más que nunca.

Ceferin hijo de puta te vamos a joder tu mafia.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Niels Bohr (28 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> A ver estamos donde queríamos.
> Primera parte 0-0 y se vienen los cambios y sale la dinamita.
> Camavinga y Rodri van a poner patas arriba esto.
> 
> Sería una troleada nivel épico que saliera Bale y le diera la CL al Madrid como último gesto.



No van a entrar si no vamos perdiendo, ya te lo digo yo.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> los piperos logicamente no entienden la ley del fuera de juego



No es ley. 
Es norma.
Y tú subnormal


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 May 2022)

Pues a pesar de no estar jugando una puta mierda, a pesar de que Curtua ha salvado un par, el Madrid merecio irse al descanso ganando.
Esta claro que esto es mucho mas que deporte y el hecho de que anulen ese gol es una prueba de ello.

En lo puramente deportivo, Kroos es un cancer. Que lo quiten ya. Mevda igual a quien pongan. La lucha de Vinicius y de Valverde es esteril cuando este cabron toca el balon.

El Madrid muy cagon, pero es que cuando tienes un ancla es nirmal que juntes lineas y estes atras


----------



## The Black Adder (28 May 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Entiendo. No conocía esa parte de la regla.
> 
> 
> 
> Eso lo entiendo, la toca Fabinho así que es gol legal.




Sí, en realidad la regla del fuera de juego no implica de forma específica al portero... Tiene que haber al menos DOS jugadores entre el atacante que recibe el balón y la portería en el momento del pase. Lo que pasa es que normalmente el portero es uno de ellos, pero no tiene por qué.

Por cierto que yo, que no soy especialmente madridista, tampoco entiendo que anulen el gol. Viene de un contrario, no puede ser fuera de juego.


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

@ccc menos mal que está Kroos en el primer pase. Si no nos masacra. El partido de Casemiro es de escándalo… del malo…


----------



## Ritalapollera (28 May 2022)

Superliga ya

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edu.R (28 May 2022)

La única razón para anular el gol es interpretar que el pase es de Valverde y a Fabinho le da de rebote por acción de Valverde. Pero vamos, te tienes que esforzar bastante para entender eso.


----------



## FROM HELL (28 May 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Por que coño es eso fuera de juego si hay un tio detras de benzema?.



El portero está por delante y el balón viene rebotado.


----------



## Epsilon69 (28 May 2022)

****HILO PATROCINADO POR***


*


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> @ccc menos mal que está Kroos en el primer pase. Si no nos masacra. El partido de Casemiro es de escándalo… del malo…



Casemiro y kroos son dos ex jugadores.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tururut12 (28 May 2022)

El Liverpool es un equipo al que le suelen favorecer los árbitros. Anda que no le han pitado penaltis tontos.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (28 May 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> No es ley.
> Es norma.
> Y tú subnormal



aun así no la entiendes retarded


----------



## filets (28 May 2022)

GOL LEGAL

UEFA MAFIA


----------



## qbit (28 May 2022)

Puedo soportar que nos ganen con justicia, pero no que nos robe el árbitro.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (28 May 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Por que coño es eso fuera de juego si hay un tio detras de benzema?.



   

¿sabes que son dos jugadores lo que tiene que haber por detrás para el fuera de juego? Que uno de ellas sea casi siempre el portero ¿no te ha extrañado nunca? En este caso el portero esá por delante.

Una vez aclarado esto, no se si han pitado la primera o que han pitado finalmente porque parece que el balón lo empuja al final un jugador ingles.

A ver si alguien aclara porque lo han anulado.


----------



## The Black Adder (28 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> La única razón para anular el gol es interpretar que el pase es de Valverde y a Fabinho le da de rebote por acción de Valverde. Pero vamos, te tienes que esforzar bastante para entender eso.



De todas formas... los rebotes/intentos de intercepción ¿no anulaban el fuera de juego ("salvo que fueran "salvadas"")? Estoy pensando en la jugada aquella de Mbappé contra España. No lo tengo claro, joder.


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Puedo soportar que nos ganen con justicia, pero no que nos robe el árbitro.



Nos roba ceferin y los jeques.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> aun así no la entiendes retarded



Eres lo más tonto de todo el foro,que ya es decir


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (28 May 2022)

Putin vénganos


----------



## SanRu (28 May 2022)

Al parecer, cuando la toca valverde, Benzema está en fuera de juego, y por lo tanto, que la toque el del liverpool ya da igual....

eso están diciendo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Puedo soportar que nos ganen con justicia, pero no que nos robe el árbitro.



Quien ha robado es el VAR, el arbitro no ha hecho mas que hacer lo que le ha dicho el VAR


----------



## Suprimo (28 May 2022)

En RTVE play acaba de decir con el micrófono abierto que es "como una casa" y Yierro piediendo un bocadillo


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> @ccc menos mal que está Kroos en el primer pase. Si no nos masacra. El partido de Casemiro es de escándalo… del malo…



A ver, pero a Casemiro no lo queremos para eso; mira Fabinho, es que los del madrid lo dejan hacer lo que quiera aun estando hasta a 25 metros de porteria.


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

Lo bueno es que durante unos minutos, en Cataluña se ha cagado en los pantalones medio millón de culerdos.


----------



## _Suso_ (28 May 2022)

Vamos que nos vamos, el Madrid es mucho mejor en las segundas partes y vamos bien, aún con arbitrajes en contra ganamos


----------



## Ritalapollera (28 May 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Al parecer, cuando la toca valverde, Benzema está en fuera de juego, y por lo tanto, que la toque el del liverpool ya da igual....
> 
> eso están diciendo.



Jajajajajajajajaja claro claro

Qué atajo de HDLGP

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (28 May 2022)

MC33 dijo:


> Alguien me explica dónde está el fuera de juego?



En el maletín.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Yo os dije que esto pasaría, faltas sin pitar tarjetas en contra en la segunda parte y esto que es un gol claro, si fabinho hace intención de jugar que es evidente que la hace y la toca el último es gol, siempre es gol, no hay interpretación posible joder.


----------



## mondeja (28 May 2022)

Es fuera de juego porque lo que cuenta es el jugador más atrasado, el que está en el área pequeña, que actuaría como "portero" en ese caso.

Ha sido una jugada rara de cojones.


----------



## vurvujo (28 May 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> No entendi cual es el motivo para no dar gol



Supuestamente cuando Valverde fue hacia adelante, Benzema estaba fuera de juego.


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> En RTVE play acaba de decir con el micrófono abierto que es "como una casa" y Yierro piediendo un bocadillo



jajajaja


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Putin vénganos



Si el Madrid pierde esto yo pedía el maletín de los misiles


----------



## Mecanosfera (28 May 2022)

Robo o no ya tendremos tiempo de hablarlo.

Ahora hay que ganar, sí o sí, con robo o sin robo. Esas cosas son para otros equipos.

Ellos estarán cansados.

Nosotros tenemos dos balas en la recámara: Rodrygo y Camavinga, bien fresquitos.



Hay que ganar ahora o nunca. VAMOS:


----------



## Mecanosfera (28 May 2022)

Robo o no ya tendremos tiempo de hablarlo.

Ahora hay que ganar, sí o sí, con robo o sin robo. Esas cosas son para otros equipos.

Ellos estarán cansados.

Nosotros tenemos dos balas en la recámara: Rodrygo y Camavinga, bien fresquitos.



Hay que ganar ahora o nunca. VAMOS:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Eres lo más tonto de todo el foro,que ya es decir



Es del pateti. El retraso y el ser mala gente le viene de serie.


----------



## Edu.R (28 May 2022)

The Black Adder dijo:


> De todas formas... los rebotes/intentos de intercepción ¿no anulaban el fuera de juego ("salvo que fueran "salvadas"")? Estoy pensando en la jugada aquella de Mbappé contra España. No lo tengo claro, joder.



La explicación es esa o que en el balón largo Benzema esté adelantado, que no lo han puesto.

En la segunda jugada está adelantado, pero si viene de un contrario eso da igual. Salvo insisto, que sea de un rebote.


----------



## qbit (28 May 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Quien ha robado es el VAR, el arbitro no ha hecho mas que hacer lo que le ha dicho el VAR



Ya, con árbitro me refiero a "esa gente".


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Plan rodado de la ceja todos atrás al patado y sacar a los que corren en el 78 mientras tanto homenaje a los pufos sagrados del vestuario 
Y después se quejan del cholete cuando hace lo mismo con correa y el Joao Félix haciendo de negricius joder


----------



## FROM HELL (28 May 2022)

The Black Adder dijo:


> De todas formas... los rebotes/intentos de intercepción ¿no anulaban el fuera de juego ("salvo que fueran "salvadas"")? Estoy pensando en la jugada aquella de Mbappé contra España. No lo tengo claro, joder.



No. En lo de España el árbitro se inventó que Erik García interceptó el pase y luego se la paso el mbappe  habilitandolo. Es tan fuera de juego como esta.


----------



## vurvujo (28 May 2022)

Tardaron mucho en definir lo del VAR porque le preguntaron a los del VAR y luego a Ceferino


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 May 2022)

Por ahora, prepartido >>>>>> partido. 

Y queda el pospartido que va a ser BRUTAL.


----------



## Desalmado Depresivo (28 May 2022)

el fuera de juego es en la primera jugada, antes de que toque fabinho, ni puta idea tenéis lol


----------



## SanRu (28 May 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajaja claro claro
> 
> Qué atajo de HDLGP
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Espero que ese HGLGP sea para los árbitros, porque yo soy Mas Madridista que Bernabeu.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (28 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Eres lo más tonto de todo el foro,que ya es decir



es fuera de juego SVBNORMAL


----------



## cebollo (28 May 2022)

El Var ha tardado 4 minutos en decidir sobre la jugada del gol para dar tiempo a que entrarán los espectadores.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (28 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si el Madrid pierde esto yo pedía el maletín de los misiles



Hay que arrasar esa isla pirata se gane o se pierda, e infectar con viruela del mono a los macacos de Gibraltar


----------



## HDR (28 May 2022)

Yo soy jugador y pierdo una Champions por una cosa de estas y como mínimo el árbitro sale del estadio por partes. 

Ya está bien de tanta mafia.


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> La única razón para anular el gol es interpretar que el pase es de Valverde y a Fabinho le da de rebote por acción de Valverde. Pero vamos, te tienes que esforzar bastante para entender eso.



Es que viene de dos jugadores del Liverpool. Es el mayor robo de la historia.


----------



## Drogoprofe (28 May 2022)

Faltan menas y vacunas


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (28 May 2022)

Benzema está en posición de fuera de juego clara (cambiad al último defensa por el portero).
Valverde tira, da en Fabinho y le cae a Benzema, que aprovecha su posición. Último párrafo.


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Yo soy jugador y pierdo una Champions por una cosa de estas y como mínimo el árbitro sale del estadio por partes.
> 
> Ya está bien de tanta mafia.



El último servicio de Casemiro, y licenciado con honores.


----------



## Policía Pérez (28 May 2022)

El gol que le metio la rata Mbappe a la seleccion española no fue igual y se dio como legal? Un pase que pegaba en un español y con eso ya valia para que no sea fuera de juego. Aqui lo mismo con Fabinho


----------



## Edu.R (28 May 2022)

Desalmado Depresivo dijo:


> el fuera de juego es en la primera jugada, antes de que toque fabinho, ni puta idea tenéis lol



Eso podría ser, pero entonces no me creo que hayan estado 3 minutos tirando esas lineas.


----------



## Billy Ray (28 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Tardaron mucho en definir lo del VAR porque le preguntaron a los del VAR y luego a Ceferino



No, tardaron porque hay que cotejar con las casas de apuestas si conviene el gol o no.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (28 May 2022)

En resumen, le hacen penalty a Valverde, tocan el balón 2 del Liverpool y es fuera de juego porque Valverde toca el balón antes de que lo derriben.

No hay por donde cogerlo.


----------



## qbit (28 May 2022)

Estas jugadas son desmoralizantes, acierte el VAR o no. Espero que no afecte al equipo. Lo mejor hasta esa jugada ha sido mantener la portería a cero.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Es que viene de dos jugadores del Liverpool. Es el mayor robo de la historia.



Un gol legal anulado no es cualquier cosa,está a años luz en cuanto a perjuicio de supuestos penaltis no concedidos de los que se piden mil...

Putin mátalos


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Es que viene de dos jugadores del Liverpool. Es el mayor robo de la historia.



Pero bobo zanetti no lo entiende.


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> A ver, pero a Casemiro no lo queremos para eso; mira Fabinho, es que los del madrid lo dejan hacer lo que quiera aun estando hasta a 25 metros de porteria.



Es descarado como le dejan avanzar a Fabinho… pero el Madrid no presiona como el Liverpool. Solo digo que Kroos ha hecho un muy buen partido con esa presión. No está al alcance de todos.


----------



## Lake (28 May 2022)

El VAR interpreta lo que le sale de la minga en ese momento ... luego los comentaristas que justifiquen los atracos ( caso Mbapeé también ).


----------



## fachacine (28 May 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Yo no sé qué coño de fama de grandes pasadores tienen Kroos y Modric si no lanzan bien un puto pase largo a los delanteros.



Sí claro, Modric es un pufo, eso será...


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)

Tiene muy mala pinta. Ojala me equivoque...


----------



## el tio orquestas (28 May 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1073042
> 
> Benzema está en posición de fuera de juego clara (cambiad al último defensa por el portero).
> Valverde tira, da en Fabinho y le cae a Benzema, que aprovecha su posición. Último párrafo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1073043



Ahora es fuera de juego y cuando fue el España - Francia no fue fuera de juego. El robo es obvio.


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1073042
> 
> Benzema está en posición de fuera de juego clara (cambiad al último defensa por el portero).
> Valverde tira, da en Fabinho y le cae a Benzema, que aprovecha su posición. Último párrafo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1073043



Viene de dos jugadores del Liverpool, cretino.


----------



## vurvujo (28 May 2022)

Señores. Vuelvo en 50 minutos a celebrar.


----------



## Billy Ray (28 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si el Madrid pierde esto yo pedía el maletín de los misiles



¿Llorarás?...teneís 13 copas, iros a tomar por culo.


----------



## Desalmado Depresivo (28 May 2022)

es la primera jugada la del fuera de juego, flipando como hay tanto subnormal en este hilo que miran el fútbol como miro yo el tour de francia, sin tener puta idea de ciclismo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> es fuera de juego SVBNORMAL



De quien es fuera de juego?? De los Doritos que te estás comiendo o que


----------



## artemis (28 May 2022)

Pues es claro


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

Vaya pinta de maricona tiene el Virgil ese.


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Pues es claro



JAJAJAJAJAJAJa


----------



## Phoenician (28 May 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Superliga ya
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Después del desastre organizativo de la UEFA con el cagadon del retraso está claro que Ceferin debe dimitir y dejar paso a una organización más competente. Florentino Rules.


----------



## Desalmado Depresivo (28 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Eso podría ser, pero entonces no me creo que hayan estado 3 minutos tirando esas lineas.



pues serán mancos, pero está clarísimo, no es gol, no hay discusión posible, el robo sería si lo diesen.


----------



## sociedadponzi (28 May 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Pues es claro



no es un pase


----------



## barullo (28 May 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> ¿sabes que son dos jugadores lo que tiene que haber por detrás para el fuera de juego? Que uno de ellas sea casi siempre el portero ¿no te ha extrañado nunca? En este caso el portero esá por delante.
> 
> Una vez aclarado esto, no se si han pitado la primera o que han pitado finalmente porque parece que el balón lo empuja al final un jugador ingles.
> 
> A ver si alguien aclara porque lo han anulado.



Porque consideran que es rebote...por eso lo anulan me parece


----------



## sirpask (28 May 2022)

Buena llamadita ha habida en esos 3 minutos de espera.

Esto huele a robo contra Florentino.


----------



## fachacine (28 May 2022)

Esto lo arregla Gareth


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

Lo que no tiene sentido es tener a un tio que tiene que generar juego y ante la presion, lo unico que hace es tirarla para atras.

No os habeis fijado que, en un momento, Modric ha bajado al nivel de la defensa para ayudar en la salida de la pelota y entonces ha funcionado para salir de la primera linea de presion (si, hablamos lamentablemente de la primera).

El problema es Kroos porque ante estos equipos no tiene recursos y el nivel fisico no le alcanza; si a esto le sumamos que Casemiro esta para los leones y que Modric no esta para tapar agujeros de otros sino para que se los tapen (como por ejemplo, con Camavinga y Valverde).

Sinceramente la primera parte ha ido mejor de lo esperado, porque el Liverpool ha jugado mejor, ha tenido 3 ocasiones claras (nosotros 1) y nosotros perdemos el balon a los 3 pases porque vamos al patadon, porque no queremos que nos roben la pelota y ahi esta lo bueno, que tampoco hemos concedido ocasiones claras.

Pero os lo dije, os cagarias en la puta madre de la CMK,...,y esperemos que en el minuto 70 salgan Camavinga y Rodrygo y en ese momento veremos que podemos dar. No se, esto me parece una perdida de tiempo.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (28 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Vaya pinta de maricona tiene el Virgil ese.



Parece la Veneno .


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (28 May 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1073042
> 
> Benzema está en posición de fuera de juego clara (cambiad al último defensa por el portero).
> Valverde tira, da en Fabinho y le cae a Benzema, que aprovecha su posición. Último párrafo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1073043



¿Y dónde va el balón en dirección a portería? Si cuando toca Valverde va a banda y cuando toca el negro va en sentido contrario.

Salvada, dice.


----------



## el ruinas II (28 May 2022)

el unico partido en que vi al madrid totalmente destruido y barrido del campo fue en la ida contra el psg, jdoer, alli nos pudieron meter 6 facil y dejar la eliminatoria liquidada. No lo hicieron , y en el cuernabeu pudieron liquidarnos otra vez, el psg era una maquina de jugar al futbol, pero se relajaron al final y benzema les casco un hat trick. Fue el momento mas critico de toda la fase de clasificacion. Contra guardrogas tambien nos tuvieron contra las cuerdas -mas que nada por el empecinamiento de carlett en poner a kroos, pero no fue tan peligrosos como los partido contra el pslle ni de lejos. Y ahora veo a klopp muy acojonado, no se, le falta mucha polvora arriba, da la impresion que tien mucho miedo a benzema y a vini y ataca con el freno de mano puesto.


----------



## Desalmado Depresivo (28 May 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Ahora es fuera de juego y cuando fue el España - Francia no fue fuera de juego. El robo es obvio.



la jugada del fuera de juego es la anterior a la que toca fabinho... que no os enteráis....


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (28 May 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Al parecer, cuando la toca valverde, Benzema está en fuera de juego, y por lo tanto, que la toque el del liverpool ya da igual....
> 
> eso están diciendo.



En la final contra Francia *el fuera de juego era antes y después del intento de cortar de Eric Garcia.* Por lo que por eso no puede ser. Eric toco el balón y según ellos era segunda jugada y venía del jugador español. 

Ahora es evidente que es el jugador ingles que da al balón.

Soy cule y quiero que gane el Liverpool, pero eso no quita que todo indica que no cuadran las cosas y que podría ser un gol legal, si consideramos gol legal lo que le hicieron a España.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 May 2022)

Está en el guion que jugaban ellos mejor, que nos robaban y que ganamos


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (28 May 2022)

Desalmado Depresivo dijo:


> la jugada del fuera de juego es la anterior a la que toca fabinho... que no os enteráis....



Esa es mi duda, a ver si lo aclaran.


----------



## Suprimo (28 May 2022)

Lo que parece claro es que ahora se da la vuelta a la moneda y al Madrit le toca cara


----------



## qbit (28 May 2022)

El VAR ha tardado eones en decidir. Está claro que o no tienen idea o que iban a robar.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

Casemiro vergonzoso


----------



## Sr Julian (28 May 2022)

Menudo tongo, esto ya está decidido.


----------



## Andr3ws (28 May 2022)

La segunda parte tiene que ser del Madrid. Es nuestro momento. 

Minutos históricos para la historia Madridista.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 May 2022)

Resúmen de la primera parte:

El Liverpool jubando al fúrbol y El Trampas con autobús involuntario y sin ruedas y Courtois sacando manos imposibles. Al final movida VAR para el tema de la majia potajia esa pero era una majia mu cutre para empezar ya con la majia VAR a El Trampas.


----------



## Drogoprofe (28 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> De quien es fuera de juego?? De los Doritos que te estás comiendo o que



Y penalty primero


----------



## Niels Bohr (28 May 2022)

¿Entonces era gol legal o no?


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (28 May 2022)

En esta toma, Valverde no la toca. Por tanto es gol legal.

¿En el VAR no han visto esta toma?  No me lo puedo creer.

Edito: Han sacado un fotograma en la que sí toca. Que empiece la guerra de los videos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Que lento es Casimiro joder


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

Pedazo tronco Casimiro


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Joder Casemiro que ganas tiene de tirarse antes esa las peleaba


----------



## Sr Julian (28 May 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> ¿Entonces era gol legal o no?



Nos han robado el gol, la final y la champions.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> El VAR ha tardado eones en decidir. Está claro que o no tienen idea o que iban a robar.



Deberían poner en el VAR a toda la purria anti que pulula por este hilo. Son muy listos y muy rápidos.


----------



## Andr3ws (28 May 2022)

Casemiro y Kroos ya están pensando en el banquillo.


----------



## Niels Bohr (28 May 2022)

Solo hay 1 español en el Madrid... qué triste.


----------



## Silluzollope (28 May 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> ¿Entonces era gol legal o no?



Depende. Si ves las imágenes es gol legal, si te jode que el Madrid organice la súper liga, no.


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

Casemiro tiene menos juego de cintura que Echenique.


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

Hace un rato se ha visto lo importante que es tener un jugador con pulmones, como Valverde, que puede romper líneas rivales por pura potencia. Con este y Camavinga les saltamos los plomos a los brutish...


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Solo hay 1 español en el Madrid... qué triste.



El RM es un club MUNDIAL


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

Mendy mostrando skills (que diría obiwan)


----------



## Policía Pérez (28 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Lo que no tiene sentido es tener a un tio que tiene que generar juego y ante la presion, lo unico que hace es tirarla para atras.
> 
> No os habeis fijado que, en un momento, Modric ha bajado al nivel de la defensa para ayudar en la salida de la pelota y entonces ha funcionado para salir de la primera linea de presion (si, hablamos lamentablemente de la primera).
> 
> ...



Es que Kroos es un lanzador de juego, ha hecho carrera en el Madrid en base a romper la presion con pases largos hacia el extremo derecho como solo el es capaz de ponerlos. Pero ahora no hay extremo derecho y Vinicius esta muy atras


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Casemiro tiene menos juego de cintura que Echenique.



Habría que preguntar a la hija de Carletto


----------



## Rediooss (28 May 2022)

Les roban un gol y no se vienen abajo, otros estarían ya derrotados y llorando por las esquinas


----------



## Lake (28 May 2022)

Tampoco hay jugadores para un cara a cara correcalles contra los diablos si se van los conservadores Kroos y Casemiro .

La defensa está bastante bien hoy .


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

Casemiro, por favor...


----------



## barullo (28 May 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> El gol que le metio la rata Mbappe a la seleccion española no fue igual y se dio como legal? Un pase que pegaba en un español y con eso ya valia para que no sea fuera de juego. Aqui lo mismo con Fabinho



Estaba en fuera juego 2 metros, pero Eric García toca a proposito como no puede ser de otra manera y le habilita según la norma

A ver ni este gol ni el de Mbappé deberían valer porque el que los mete está en fuera de juego

a ver si cambian la norma porque es ridicula


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Jajajaj ni Perry presiona en el medio centro solo al Valverde y como pollo sin cabeza


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 May 2022)

La perdida de Casemiro...


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Jajajajaja Casemiro jajjsjsjsjsjs


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

Joder Casemiro,es un caballo percherón...


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

Pero quitad ya a ese tarugo del campo, joder.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

Más tronco Casimiro


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

PERO BUENO LA CEJA ES GILIPOLLAS O QUE????? SI HASTA UN PUTO ABORTO LO VE


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 May 2022)

Están parados, PARADOS.


----------



## fachacine (28 May 2022)

Increíble la falta de velocidad de Casemiro, está a la altura de Marcelo, sin exagerar


----------



## Niels Bohr (28 May 2022)

Casemiro está acabado jugamos sin centrocampistas


----------



## sociedadponzi (28 May 2022)

bueno, ya hemos demostrao que podmeos jugar con 2 menos, es hora de sacar a casemiro o kross


----------



## Vikingo2016 (28 May 2022)

7 ataques del Liverpool y 1 del Madrid


----------



## manutartufo (28 May 2022)

Y kros? Está jugando?


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Joder el militao que tontaco es...


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

Militao está como una regadera,es Pepe 2.0


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Casemiro y kroos fuera ya!!!


----------



## Epsilon69 (28 May 2022)

Casemiro tiene la varicela del sudaca.


----------



## qbit (28 May 2022)

Lo que está claro es que si:

* El Madrid queda campeón, se olvidará el gol anulado.
* El Liverpool queda campeón, quedará el resquemor del gol anulado para siempre.


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

El Chapero Ferrer es medio subnormal.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (28 May 2022)

Ancelotti parece que esté en el Space de Ibiza.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (28 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> A ver estamos donde queríamos.
> Primera parte 0-0 y se vienen los cambios y sale la dinamita.
> Camavinga y Rodri van a poner patas arriba esto.
> 
> Sería una troleada nivel épico que saliera Bale y le diera la CL al Madrid como último gesto.



Pues yo pienso que Bale puede darle la Champions al Madrid si sale. Es más incluso puede marcar, es el mejor jugador del Madrid. 

Metelo AnCHOLOto


----------



## Lake (28 May 2022)

En un correcalles los diablos nos barren.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Ceferino toma mi rociada pa ti!!!!!!!


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 May 2022)

Más moronegros = menos CI = tostonazo de partido.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

El plantel de panelistas de TVE parece sacado de un internado de oligofrens


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Vaya puta mierda de cuerpo técnico del Madrid si permiten a la ceja ejercer de chupapollas oficial de los jubiletas


----------



## Desalmado Depresivo (28 May 2022)

El baño de fútbol que está metiendo el liverpool es antológico, si no es por curtuas irían 3 0

Merece ganar el pool, tampoco pasa nada por perder una final de ocho.


----------



## Niels Bohr (28 May 2022)

Me parece que Tito Flo se gasta 80 y lo que le pidan por Chuameni.

Qué horror Casemiro Kroos y Modric por dios.


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

HASTA LOS HUEVOS DE KRROS Y SU PASE ATRAS: HASTA LOS HUEVOS


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

Goooooooooool


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 May 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 May 2022)

negricius


----------



## Niels Bohr (28 May 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Suprimo (28 May 2022)

GOLAZO


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool!!!!!


----------



## Evangelion (28 May 2022)

Toma.


----------



## Lake (28 May 2022)

GOOOOL


----------



## bubba_zanetti (28 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> De quien es fuera de juego?? De los Doritos que te estás comiendo o que



doritos gostosos


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Ya está el plan ha funcionado balón a negricius jajajajajaj


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

Goooooool


----------



## qbit (28 May 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


HIJOSDEPUUUTA


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 May 2022)

El madrid llega y marca


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

Anula este también hijoputa!


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

*Toma rociada mamadou Ceferino!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLL


----------



## el ruinas II (28 May 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

JODER


----------



## Desalmado Depresivo (28 May 2022)

merecidísimo gol, el madrid está jugando mejor


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

GOL


----------



## Evangelion (28 May 2022)

upss.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 May 2022)

Y de aquí al final del partido, 1 0 troll de O rei, otro día en la oficina


----------



## hartman (28 May 2022)

negricius negriciussssssssss


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (28 May 2022)

Sí, joder!!!


----------



## Policía Pérez (28 May 2022)

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

Veamos al BAR


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (28 May 2022)

Gooooooooolllllllll


----------



## Coto Matamoros. (28 May 2022)

*AY MI VINIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII.*


----------



## Danito10 (28 May 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL GRANDE VINICIUS VAMOSSSS


----------



## fred (28 May 2022)

Hasta que no saque no se celebra.


----------



## Niels Bohr (28 May 2022)

Menos mal que Valverde dispara peor que mi hija el cabrón.

A ver si le enseñan a disparar fuerte de lejos de una vez.


----------



## Hermericus (28 May 2022)

Fenomenos paranormales


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

Se ve a Zidane emocionado


----------



## Evangelion (28 May 2022)

No hay var.


----------



## fred (28 May 2022)

Ahora si goooooooooooooooooool


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

Desalmado Depresivo dijo:


> El baño de fútbol que está metiendo el liverpool es antológico, si no es por curtuas irían 3 0
> 
> Merece ganar el pool, tampoco pasa nada por perder una final de ocho.



Vete a Afflelou a que te gradúen las gafas, Rompetechos.


----------



## Niels Bohr (28 May 2022)

Bueno y ahora tienen que abririse ellos jejeje.


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

COMO NOS PITEN FUERA DE JUEGO, ME DA ALGO


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 May 2022)

Zidane parece un mena, se nota que esta en Parizzzz


----------



## el tio orquestas (28 May 2022)

jAJAJAJJA No soy del Madrid pero me alegra ver a los putos piratas anglojudíos perdiendo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

* Eurorociadadasmadrileñas!!!!!!*


----------



## Epsilon69 (28 May 2022)

Quiero casarme con Obi.


----------



## Desalmado Depresivo (28 May 2022)

vinicius no será un cr7, pero si conseguimos otros dos como vini arriba, tenemos 10 años asegurados de éxitos.

sin necesidad de tener mbapiés o jalans


----------



## Descuernacabras (28 May 2022)

Goooooooooooooolllllll vamossssssssss goooooooooooooolllllll.¡¡Hala Madrid!! Vamossssssssssssssss


----------



## HArtS (28 May 2022)

GOOOOOLLLLLLL DEL MADRID!!!

JUGADÓN DE VALVERDE Y VINICIUS!!!!


----------



## Cormac (28 May 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Menos mal que Valverde dispara peor que mi hija el cabrón.
> 
> A ver si le enseñan a disparar fuerte de lejos de una vez.



Yo he visto un pase.


----------



## fachacine (28 May 2022)

Vamoooooooos


----------



## Vikingo2016 (28 May 2022)

Ahora se pone interesante el partido. A por el 0-3 goleada histórica. Vamos Madrid!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Despierta el Madrid!!!!!!


----------



## Cuqui (28 May 2022)

Me va a dar algo!!!!


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

Y ha sido un jugadón, por cierto. Tiki-taka del bueno, del que acaba en gol.


----------



## Sr Julian (28 May 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

Imparabla.
La 14 es inminent, esta a tocar. 

Los Madrilenyus soms asins.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 May 2022)

El jol de ficticius ha sido en fuera de juebo o k ase? ha sido majia potajia o k?


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

Valverde está beckenbaueresco


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 May 2022)

Tres palabras: Valverde, Modric, Carvajal.


----------



## barullo (28 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Y ha sido un jugadón, por cierto. Tiki-taka del bueno, del que acaba en gol.



qué raro que Benzema no quiera darla


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Anulad este hijos de puta 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## artemis (28 May 2022)

Que bien lo ha hecho Valverde


----------



## Rediooss (28 May 2022)

" El Madrid VUELVE a ponerse por delante en la final"
El comentarista de la TVE las tira muy bien, que hijo puta, vuelve dice... que crack.


----------



## Sr Julian (28 May 2022)

Esto huele a goleada del Madrid.


----------



## Niels Bohr (28 May 2022)

Cómo me gusta Valverde qué pedazo de máquina incansable box to box.

Fichajazo por... 5 millones?


----------



## Andr3ws (28 May 2022)

Ya lo decía, vienen minutos históricos para nosotros. 


Cuidado, calienta Karius.


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Y ahora el. Caos.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suprimo (28 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Ahora se pone interesante el partido. A por el 0-3 goleada histórica. Vamos Madrid!!



Ahora no cventas las llegadas al área


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

Esto lo está ganando la zancada del Pajarito


----------



## Andr3ws (28 May 2022)

Lo de Valverde es un escándalo.


----------



## Niels Bohr (28 May 2022)

Se ve al Liverpool groggy amegos, están pidiendo la puntilla y el descabello.


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Joder el largo que bueno es 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 May 2022)

Paradon de curtuaaaaa


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

Comparar a Modric con Kroos esta temporada es para ponerse a llorar


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 May 2022)

Lo de Courtois...ha salvao 3 joles ya


----------



## Malvender (28 May 2022)

Joder curtua


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

Por favor Courtois...que parada,que PARADA


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (28 May 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Esto huele a goleada del Madrid.



No empecemos a chuparnos las pollas.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vikingo2016 (28 May 2022)

Para mi el mejor del partido es Courtuais. Salvo ya 4 o 5 goles.


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)

PARADON


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 May 2022)

Joder Curtuá....


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

Cuidado ahí...


----------



## Epsilon69 (28 May 2022)

Le voy a robar unos trankimazines a la vecina, ahora vuelvo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Los yutubers del Far$a, Tv3 y RAC1 estarán ya en modo fúnebre.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

Esto está a un mundo de estar ganado


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

Le mejor de todo es que van a seguir los 11 en el campo mientras vayamos ganando.


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Esto está a un mundo de estar ganado



Tranquilo, falta camavinga y rodrigó.

Y se acaba con ellos 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

El Madrit no sabe gestionar los resultados a favor


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Toma rociada madrileña salahhhh!!!!!


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

Yo ya estoy de pie, chavales, no puedo más.


----------



## Suprimo (28 May 2022)

Los cambios para el 80' por lo menos


----------



## fred (28 May 2022)

Con el marcador a favor no cambia a los viejunos ni loco.


----------



## barullo (28 May 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Se ve al Liverpool groggy amegos, están pidiendo la puntilla y el descabello.



No me extraña porque le ha pasado lo que a los 3 anteriores:

Puede meter 3 y no mete ni miedo y en cambio para una o 2 veces que llegan le clavan 2

Son todos equipos muy sobrevalorados todos los que se han enfrentado al madri


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Militao  jsjajajajjs


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

Yo sinceramente sacaba a Camavinga por Kroos


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Le voy a robar unos trankimazines a la vecina, ahora vuelvo.



de paso fóllatela... eso la confundirá.


----------



## el ruinas II (28 May 2022)

hoy militao se sale, es buenisimo el hijo de puta


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No me extraña porque le ha pasado lo que a los 3 anteriores:
> 
> Puede meter 3 y no mete ni miedo y en cambio para una o 2 veces que llegan le clavan 2
> 
> *Son todos equipos muy sobrevalorados todos los que se han enfrentado al madri*



Jojojojo.
Me meo de la risa.


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Otro para don 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

*Encurtidos es dios joder que portero!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

La zancada de Valverde es espectacular


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (28 May 2022)

Demasiado tiempo, vamos a sufrir como cochinos, deseando que entre oxígeno con kamavinga y rodrigo.


----------



## Suprimo (28 May 2022)

Valverde camino del MVP


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 May 2022)

La Champions es de Courtois.


----------



## Niels Bohr (28 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No me extraña porque le ha pasado lo que a los 3 anteriores:
> 
> Puede meter 3 y no mete ni miedo y en cambio para una o 2 veces que llegan le clavan 2
> 
> Son todos equipos muy sobrevalorados todos los que se han enfrentado al madri



¿Qué se siente al ver el partido sin miedo ni nervios ni emoción alguna como si vieras un Leganés - Levante?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No me extraña porque le ha pasado lo que a los 3 anteriores:
> 
> Puede meter 3 y no mete ni miedo y en cambio para una o 2 veces que llegan le clavan 2
> 
> Son todos equipos muy sobrevalorados todos los que se han enfrentado al madri


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

El imbécil de Ancelotti sin hacer ningún cambio


----------



## Antiglobalismo (28 May 2022)

Intuyo por sus aspavientos que el sarraceno quiere liarla.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 May 2022)

El centrol cqmpo esta muerto. A que espera a meter cambios?


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El imbécil de Ancelotti sin hacer ningún cambio



Como siempre 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

Lo de Curtuá es impresionante, está bendecido el tío.


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

Ahora mismo veo a Benzema y Modric los más prescindible…


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

Falta el golito de Karim. MVP Cortu


----------



## Silluzollope (28 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No me extraña porque le ha pasado lo que a los 3 anteriores:
> 
> Puede meter 3 y no mete ni miedo y en cambio para una o 2 veces que llegan le clavan 2
> 
> Son todos equipos muy sobrevalorados todos los que se han enfrentado al madri



Di que si, si se hubieran enfrentado al Slavia de Praga o al Ferencvaros habrían caído por goleada, no como contra los sobrevalorados que le han tocado este año.


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Ahora mismo veo a Benzema y Modric los más prescindible…



Casemiro fuera.

Dentro camavinga 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

Casemiro se ha venido arriba.


----------



## Epsilon69 (28 May 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> de paso fóllatela... eso la confundirá.



Tengo los huevos garrapiñaos de los nervios.


----------



## Suprimo (28 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El imbécil de Ancelotti sin hacer ningún cambio


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Ahora mismo veo a Benzema y Modric los más prescindible…



No


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

Es el momento justo para sacar a Kroos y meter algo de vitalidad con Camavinga


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Casemiro se ha venido arriba.



Yo le quitaba antes de que sea tarde. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## artemis (28 May 2022)

Bale se pondría las botas ahora mismo


----------



## el ruinas II (28 May 2022)

benzema, que clase tiene ese tio


----------



## barullo (28 May 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Jojojojo.
> Me meo de la risa.



Riete todo lo que quieras pero seguís vivos porque no os machacan cuando pueden. Se ha visto en 6 partidos y este 7...

y luego arriba llegais 2 veces y metéis 3 goles...enhorabuena y echad a los ciegos que fijo que os toca


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Mendy balón de oro joder menudas skills!!!!!!


----------



## HArtS (28 May 2022)

Kroos por Camavinga para blindar el centro del campo.


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 May 2022)

Uy uy uy pelea de negros.


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Kroos por Camavinga para blindar el centro del campo.



Mejor el TDI fuera si.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

A ver sacamos a Camavinga y no hay partido: El hijo de puta italiano me esta cabrenado. Kroos debe ir al banco


----------



## Vikingo2016 (28 May 2022)

Me


Suprimo dijo:


> Ahora no cventas las llegadas al área



Si 7 del Liverpool y 1 del Madrid. Lo puse en un mensaje anterior. Estate atento.


----------



## fred (28 May 2022)

Hay que parar esto estilo Bordalas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Cuidado que ellos van a chutar.


----------



## barullo (28 May 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> ¿Qué se siente al ver el partido sin miedo ni nervios ni emoción alguna como si vieras un Leganés - Levante?



Yo los del Aleti los veo igual que este...son muchos años viendo fútbol y algunas cosas las veo venir antes de que pasen

ya te dije en tu hilo lo que iba a pasar mucho antes de que empezara este partido


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

Haz cambios


----------



## Niels Bohr (28 May 2022)

Bueno pues de momento el plan italiano nos funciona.

Dos llegadas dos goles. A ver si llega pronto el 90 cagoendiossssss


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Abuelo cabron mete a camavinga.

Saca al puto kroos 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Silluzollope (28 May 2022)

Venga coño, saca a Kroos del campo que se ha hecho daño


----------



## Vikingo2016 (28 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Valverde camino del MVP



No tienes ni idea de fútbol. El mejor del partido es Courtuais.


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Joder el 75 y ninguno saca


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 May 2022)

Min 75 - 0 CAMBIOS


----------



## Antiglobalismo (28 May 2022)

Ostia Casemiro.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

Dios santo Casemiro...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 May 2022)

Casemiro subnormal...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Cuidado que Klopp nos va a hacer lo que le hicimos al Shitty: 4 delanteros y fuera medios.


----------



## Suprimo (28 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Me
> 
> Si 7 del Liverpool y 1 del Madrid. Lo puse en un mensaje anterior. Estate atento.



La 2º tambien cventa, aunque sea gol...


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Min 75 - 0 CAMBIOS



Dijimos que minuto 80 y así lo hará el puto abuelo.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Malvender (28 May 2022)

Casemiro el mejor defensa inglés


----------



## Hermericus (28 May 2022)

Casemiro gilipollas


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 May 2022)

La puta que pario a casimiro


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

fred dijo:


> Hay que parar esto estilo Bordalas.



Pues un Ramos o un Pepe (o un Hierro, o un Redondo) que monte una tanganilla por ahí no vendría mal.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

Y más negros que corren mucho


----------



## Niels Bohr (28 May 2022)

Pero Casemiro qué cojones le pasa?? Parece un exjugador de 42 años en una pachanga.


----------



## artemis (28 May 2022)

Vaya metira el Thiago...


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Vaya puto aborto el Casemiro y ese tío gana millones CUANDO SOLO TIENE QUE EMPUJARLA JAJAJAJA


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

Casemiro chorreando skills de nuevo (me apropio del copyright otra vez)


----------



## fachacine (28 May 2022)

Joder Carletto sin cambios, lo mato


----------



## Silluzollope (28 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Pues un Ramos o un Pepe (o un Hierro, o un Redondo) que monte una tanganilla por ahí no vendría mal.



Valverde. Como buen Uruguayo sabe cuándo liarla.


----------



## manutartufo (28 May 2022)

Pero haz cambios que nos quedannnnnn


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (28 May 2022)

Me va a dar un parraque.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 May 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Vaya metira el Thiago...



Escuela Farsa


----------



## Niels Bohr (28 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Pues un Ramos o un Pepe (o un Hierro, o un Redondo) que monte una tanganilla por ahí no vendría mal.



Eso hoy en día no sirve de nada, te alargan 10 minutos o lo que haga falta.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

Ahora el Liverpool a tumba abierta


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> Pero haz cambios que nos quedannnnnn



Ancelotti es un imbécil de lo que no hay,estamos con la lengua fuera...


----------



## Vikingo2016 (28 May 2022)

Sólo digo que como marque el Liverpool, perdemos la final. 

Haz cambios anCHOLOti


----------



## Silluzollope (28 May 2022)

Militao pidiendo el cambio?


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

Joder, fuera Kroos ya


----------



## Lake (28 May 2022)

Ahora mismo interesa un partido controlado , no una banda de pollos sin cabeza . Y la defensa sigue muy bien .


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

Ahora me río de los merengones que nos acusan de tirarnos atrás


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Ya está el cholo pidiendo tirarse jajajaj


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Militao el. Más listo.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

Si pone a Caraminga les metemos otros 2.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 May 2022)

Ronaldo Wopper


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Eso hoy en día no sirve de nada, te alargan 10 minutos o lo que haga falta.



Peo le cortas el ritmo al rival y coges aire.


----------



## Suprimo (28 May 2022)

Limitao is down @Edge2


----------



## fachacine (28 May 2022)

Joder Ronaldo Nazario, menudos filetes se mete


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (28 May 2022)

Arbitro hijo de puta


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Si pone a Caraminga les metemos otros 2.



Sin duda 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barullo (28 May 2022)

Qué cagones sois si el partido está claramente ganado


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ITALIANOOOOOOOOOOOOO: SACA A CAMAVINGA A YA


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ahora me río de los merengones que nos acusan de tirarnos atrás



Vete a llorar a Neptuno, retrasado


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

MINUTO 80 Y NI UN UN PUTO CAMBIO JAJAJAJJAJA


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 May 2022)

Es la POLLA el Courtois.


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> MINUTO 80 Y NI UN UN PUTO CAMBIO JAJAJAJJAJA



Hijo de puta el abuelo de la ceja.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vikingo2016 (28 May 2022)

Los cambios son: Camavinga por Kross.

Bale por Valverde

Rodrigo por Vinicius


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Qué cagones sois si el partido está claramente ganado



Venga,tienes la ilusión secreta de que marque el Liverpool...


----------



## Policía Pérez (28 May 2022)

JAJAJAJA Han intentado hacer el gilicorner con el que eliminaron al farsa y les ha salido mal


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

Estamos jugando con fuego ahora, eh


----------



## Sr Julian (28 May 2022)

10 minutos para el final, el Liverpool va a ir a muerte.


----------



## viruz (28 May 2022)

Los reyes de Europa, a sufrir putos pirratas


----------



## Epsilon69 (28 May 2022)

Si gana el Madrit @Obiwanchernobil esta noche hace una fiesta en su casa y estamos todos invitados.


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

Nos están perdonando, Ancholeti, haz algo!


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 May 2022)

Miy bien keita. Los negros son el futuro del futbol y tal...


----------



## Antiglobalismo (28 May 2022)

10 minutos para que devolváis Gibraltar piratas.


----------



## barullo (28 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Venga,tienes la ilusión secreta de que marque el Liverpool...



En absoluto...está descabellao como decía un forero


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

Keita y Casemiro están para ir de cabeza a los Globetrotters...


----------



## HArtS (28 May 2022)

No entiendo por qué Ancelotti no hace cambios.

Algunos como Kroos están agotados.


----------



## fran83 (28 May 2022)

Minuto 81 y sin hacer un solo cambio....

Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Venga camavinga.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fred (28 May 2022)

Es que ellos tienen medio equipo fresco,amos no jodas haz cambios


----------



## Suprimo (28 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Estamos jugando con fuego ahora, eh



Está esperando a que... ¿empaten?


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Joder parece el puto Milán no me jodas  y courtous


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

Courtois mvp de todas todas


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Para don 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 May 2022)

San Curtuá.... Tela marinera....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

El cholismo llegó al Madrid


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 May 2022)

Flandes siempre presente


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

Haz cambios hijo d eperraaaaaaaa


----------



## Niels Bohr (28 May 2022)

La puta madre qué bestia Courtois, balón de plata o de oro.


----------



## Lake (28 May 2022)

SAN CURTUA


----------



## Policía Pérez (28 May 2022)

Curtuá balón de oro


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

No defendemos una puta mierda.


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Hijo de puta de AnCHOLOti.

Haz cambios 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (28 May 2022)

Courtois es dios.


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 May 2022)

ESTÁ BENDECIDO POR DIOS INCREÍBLE.


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)

PARADON


----------



## Kartoffeln (28 May 2022)

Felicidades mandriles!


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 May 2022)

Mierda....


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (28 May 2022)

Vaya puto crack es courtois.


----------



## viruz (28 May 2022)

Negro chuta a la grada, todo correcto, hoy toca degustar rabo blanco, sala catando rabo blanco


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Vaya ataque de mierda


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

Ha jodido la puta jugada Kroos.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (28 May 2022)

Una estatua de cortua en la plaza central de Gibraltar.


----------



## barullo (28 May 2022)

¿Cuántas ha parado ya hoy?


----------



## Rediooss (28 May 2022)

Kurtua balon de oro, ¿ por qué no ?


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 May 2022)

Por favor Davide no nos precipitemos con los cambios


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

Vergonzoso lo del italiano


----------



## Sr Julian (28 May 2022)

Hala Madrid.


----------



## 2plx2 (28 May 2022)

Vengaaaa


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

JAJAJAJA 85 Y NI UN PUTIDIMO CAMBIO


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Por favor Davide no nos precipitemos con los cambios



Precipitar?

Estarás de coña no?

Su puta madre 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## manutartufo (28 May 2022)

No empatan porque no saben .. jajajajaja


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Jajaja y kroos sigue


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Valverde roto 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vikingo2016 (28 May 2022)

Los muertos de Ancelotti haz cambios


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Por favor Davide no nos precipitemos con los cambios



Prudencia,ante todo prudencia


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

JAJAJAJAJJAJA Y quita a Valverde.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Mierda, Valverde lesionado.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

Valverde si es el que estaba más corriendo


----------



## Suprimo (28 May 2022)

A ver hijo de mil pvtas de Ancianotti, ya es el 85'


----------



## Edu.R (28 May 2022)

Lo veo aun lejos.


----------



## manutartufo (28 May 2022)

Saca a Valverde vaya crack el carletto.


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Y el puto kroos sigue.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Niels Bohr (28 May 2022)

Vaya vaya o sea que Valverde es mortal y se lesiona de tanto correr...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Pero será gilipollas, quita a kroos o Casimiro hijo de puta no a Valverde!!!!


----------



## sociedadponzi (28 May 2022)

y saca a valverde este hdp


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (28 May 2022)

Venga el chaval moreno ahora.


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)

Valverde is down.


----------



## HArtS (28 May 2022)

Va a entrar Camavinga.


----------



## Lake (28 May 2022)

Bueno ahí teneís al crack


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

Vale, está tocado.


----------



## Niels Bohr (28 May 2022)

¿Se os hace largo o qué? Jajaja La madre que me parió esto es la eternidad


----------



## Salsa_rosa (28 May 2022)

Hero Curtuá.


----------



## barullo (28 May 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> No empatan porque no saben .. jajajajaja



Además de verdad ni aunque les den una hora de tiempo extra la clavan


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 May 2022)

Benzekros VIVA LA TVE


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Que grande carvajal 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (28 May 2022)

Vamos hasta el final!!!

Hasta el final, hijos de puta!!

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr Julian (28 May 2022)

Ancheloti se cree que va a jugar la proroga.


----------



## Niels Bohr (28 May 2022)

Carvajal ha vuelto de entre los muertos amegos hay que quitarse el sombrero por ese cadáver revivido.


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Y Lucas wáter se va a quedar sin jugar?


----------



## viruz (28 May 2022)

Sale predator


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

Mierda sale Valverde por Camavinga. Kroos sigue


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

Benzemaaaaaalo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Benzema está muerto.


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 May 2022)

Todos los partidos igual eh, no juegan una mierda pero 1 disparo = 1 gol y Courtois.


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

Seguimos jugando con 1 menos


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (28 May 2022)

5 minutos joder


----------



## Sr Julian (28 May 2022)

Ahora el que está perdonando es el Madrid.


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

Ahora estamos perdonando nosotros...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

Entra ceballovic


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (28 May 2022)

La 14 ya está aquí.
A mamaria hjdlgp.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

Benji price es una mierda al lado de Courtois...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Cuidao el balon parao.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Ahora estamos perdonando nosotros...



Mal asunto


----------



## Niels Bohr (28 May 2022)

Jajajaja Courtois madre de dios bendito


----------



## Salsa_rosa (28 May 2022)

No están muy finos hoy los del p00l.


----------



## Octubrista (28 May 2022)

Veo cara de perdedores a los ingleses

Sin fe


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

El largo es dios.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Niels Bohr (28 May 2022)

Nunca hemos tenido un portero tan bueno como él, nunca


----------



## JimTonic (28 May 2022)

Fun to watch


----------



## Suprimo (28 May 2022)

Y ahora sale el cebollas, hvmillación a Rodrygo


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (28 May 2022)

Al Madrid no le meten un gol ni con un tanque. Pero es mérito de su defensa.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

Entra Caballos,digo Ceballos...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Curtuá es un crack joder. Jugador del partido.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> No están muy finos hoy los del p00l.



No dejarles correr y se confunden


----------



## Sr Julian (28 May 2022)

Está a tocar. 

Imparabla.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (28 May 2022)

Hay que mear siempre mirando a Inglaterra.


----------



## viruz (28 May 2022)

Brotal, los putos reyes de Europa!!!! Como el que juega contra un segunda, majestuoso . 
Hala Madrid!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (28 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Entra ceballovic



Ceballisco.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Jajajja krros FOREVER


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Acojonante. A 5 minutos de ganar la champions.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Benji price es una mierda al lado de Courtois...



Se pasaba 3/⁴ de las temporadas lesionado


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Jajajja krros FOREVER



Acojonante


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 May 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Jajajja krros FOREVER



LAMENTABLE


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Lo del puto abuelo de la ceja quien lo entiende? 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr Julian (28 May 2022)

El Liverpool ha ganado en posesió y valors.


----------



## Epsilon69 (28 May 2022)




----------



## Policía Pérez (28 May 2022)

Curtua + los 4 defensas + Casemiro, es la mejor defensa del puto mundo y por eso ganamos


----------



## Suprimo (28 May 2022)

Ahora Rodrygo


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 May 2022)

Como perdona esos ceballos..


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Ceballos tu puta madre.


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

Vaya pufo, Dios


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Puff Ceballos 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

Y recordemos que Ceballos nones delantero


----------



## Sr Julian (28 May 2022)

El madrid podría ir ganando por goleada.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (28 May 2022)

Vete a la mierda ceballisco.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)

Que ha hecho ceballos?


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

Perdonando mucho en este final


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

4 minutos. 

Ni la UEFA, ni la Premier, ni los clubes estado. No pueden con el Madrí.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

Que salga Bale


----------



## Sr Julian (28 May 2022)

Anims, Está a Tocar de forma imparabla.


----------



## Suprimo (28 May 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> El madrid podría ir ganando por goleada.



Si se hicieran cambios cuando corresponde...


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

Me va a dar algo joder


----------



## arriondas (28 May 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Curtua + los 4 defensas + Casemiro, es la mejor defensa del puto mundo y por eso ganamos



En el futbol actual, tan físico y táctico, el mejor ataque es una buena defensa. Por eso el Madrid está ganando la final.


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

A lo tonto hemos tenido 3-4 clarísimas...


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (28 May 2022)

MARCELO!!!


----------



## barullo (28 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Como perdona esos ceballos..



Porque no juega nunca ¿qué quieres?


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 May 2022)

Por cierto menuda mierda de final a nivel futbolistico.


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En el futbol actual, tan físico y táctico, el mejor ataque es una buena defensa. Por eso el Madrid está ganando la final.



Están en forma, pintus Pintus 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## el ruinas II (28 May 2022)

me estoy acabando la botella de ballentines, HIJOS DE PUTA


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Por cierto menuda mierda de final a nivel futbolistico.



No..está emocionante


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

El Calval cada día se parece más a Lina Morgan


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Muchos de este Liverpool van a volver a caer 4 años después.


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Jajajja Manolo lama chupándole la polla al puto kroos  VETE A TOMAR OOR CULO


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)

2 minutos....


----------



## Niels Bohr (28 May 2022)

Nadal está sufriendo una mutación rarísima de su careto. No se parece en nada a su yo de los 17 años, parece un viejo prematuro desfigurado.


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)

1:30 minutos


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No..está emocionante



Sobre todo la primera parte..


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (28 May 2022)

Se viene 
Se viene
Se viene


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (28 May 2022)

¿Cuantos gatos habrán sacrificado para Nadal?


----------



## HArtS (28 May 2022)

¿Quién es el MVP del partido para ustedes?

Para mi sería Courtois.


----------



## hartman (28 May 2022)

el maestro en la jarosa borracho a golas.


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)

1 minuto


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

El club más grande de la historia,en pocas palabras


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (28 May 2022)

El Real Madrid es como Walt Disney. Convierte lo increíble en realidad.


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Grande el largo.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Por cierto menuda mierda de final a nivel futbolistico.



No recuerdo absolutamente nada de las últimas 2 finales de champions


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Se acabó 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Niels Bohr (28 May 2022)

JAJAJAJ CAMPEONESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Pericoburbujista (28 May 2022)

Enhorabuena Merengues ¡¡¡¡¡¡ Me alegro por vosotros muchísismo ¡¡¡¡ puta far$a ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

¡TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)

Out of time....


----------



## Lykan_chus (28 May 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> El Real Madrid es como Walt Disney. Convierte lo increíble en realidad.



disney es progre


----------



## arriondas (28 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Están en forma, pintus Pintus
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Real Pintus...



El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Por cierto menuda mierda de final a nivel futbolistico.



Al nivel del fútbol actual, físico y más físico. Es lo que hay, que diría Koeman.


----------



## 4motion (28 May 2022)

Who is Mbappé HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA?

JAJAJAJA 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

Tomaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Niels Bohr (28 May 2022)

Increíble macho nadie daba un duro


----------



## Evangelion (28 May 2022)

Champiñones


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 May 2022)

*A COMER POLLA IBERICA ANGLOS!!!*


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (28 May 2022)

HALA MADRID!!!


----------



## Sr Julian (28 May 2022)

Ya esá.


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## el ruinas II (28 May 2022)

TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## viruz (28 May 2022)

Ole los putos reyes reyes de Europa, halla madrid y viva España!!!


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 May 2022)

Pues otro día más, como ir a comprar el pan


----------



## Salsa_rosa (28 May 2022)

The Quing of Europa!!


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (28 May 2022)

Lo hicieron


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (28 May 2022)

Felicidades a los españoles de bien


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Los del Pool no se lo creen.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (28 May 2022)

Estoy llorando


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)

FELICIDADES MADRIDISTAS


----------



## Cuqui (28 May 2022)

La champions mas epica de la puta historia


----------



## Vikingo2016 (28 May 2022)

Como aficionado de fútbol la final me pareció una mierda. 

Felicidades a los madridistas. 

A mamarla los aficionados del Barça y los indepes. 

Y que la chupe Mbappe con sus muertos.


----------



## Policía Pérez (28 May 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Es la polla leer este hilo. Uno diciendo que Kane es un exfutbolista, con 28 años. Otro que es un tronco
> 
> Luego en la vida real hay una realidad: vas a la lista de jugadores mas valiosos del mundo
> 
> ...



94% de acierto en el pase. DON ANTONIO

*C*
*A
M
P
E
O
N
E*
*S*


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 May 2022)

Es la polla.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (28 May 2022)

Ese Madrid!!! Rey de Europa.


----------



## 11kjuan (28 May 2022)

HALA MADRID CAPULLOS


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

14!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 May 2022)

Real Blas de Lezo


----------



## sociedadponzi (28 May 2022)

madrid campeon de eurpa

pd: no entendi una mierda


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 May 2022)

Enhorabuena coño!! 14. A pesar del viejo, a pesar de Kroos, a pesar de Ceferin.

Embapies jodete.


----------



## josemanuelb (28 May 2022)

Contra todo y contra todos.

14.

Hala Madrid, bitches!


----------



## Sr Julian (28 May 2022)

VIVA EL REAL MADRID. 
VIVA ESPAÑA. 
VIVA EL REY.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 May 2022)

Bueno, pues victoria facil.

Ni prorroga ni ir por detras.

Entrar en el 90 por delante ya era hasta aburrido


----------



## Niels Bohr (28 May 2022)

Qué abuso es el Madrid, no falla una sola final. Esto es récord tras récord, el Guiness edita un anexo entero solo para el Madrid.


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

No hemos dejado ni una rata viva por el camino. Grandes, muy grandes,


----------



## Hermericus (28 May 2022)

La British Navy ha sido definitivamente hundida.


----------



## sociedadponzi (28 May 2022)

mira bale como salta


----------



## Edu.R (28 May 2022)

Tiros a puerta 1

1-0.

Courtois heroe y queda sanado.

HALA MADRID


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

¿Qué dirá Klopp, que nunca sabe perder?


----------



## cebollo (28 May 2022)

El Real Madrid de fútbol es lo más alfa-pollon que he visto en mi vida. Hasta el Real Madrid de baloncesto me parece betilla en comparación.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (28 May 2022)

Enhorabuena a todos por ser del Madrid.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (28 May 2022)

Nadie daba un duro por el Madrid, infravalorado en cada eliminatoria, Big cojones. HALA MADRID!


----------



## _Suso_ (28 May 2022)

UNA MAS, CAMPEONEONES; HISTORIA ES POCO


----------



## Chispeante (28 May 2022)

Courtois es el propietario del 90% de esta Copa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Estoy flipando troncos con esta champions...es algo de otro mundo, la más difícil, en la final nos ha barrido el Liverpool pero por lo que sea hemos ganado....

*Toma rociada madrileña Ceferino!!!!
Toma rociada madrileña mbappe!!!*
*Toma rociada madrileña catar!!!!!*


----------



## 11kjuan (28 May 2022)

Ahora voy a checar a los que no creyeron y no tuvieron fe y seréis expuestos a la humillación piperos.


----------



## fred (28 May 2022)

Hala Madridddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## el ruinas II (28 May 2022)

soy feliz


----------



## HDR (28 May 2022)

La Forja de la Gloria


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Salah, a comerse otra mierda.


----------



## Gorrión (28 May 2022)

Felicidades a todos, HALA MADRID!


----------



## Niels Bohr (28 May 2022)

Dios como me alegro, PUTOS INGLESES QUÉ ASCO ME DÁIS


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

YA TENEMOS MAS CHAMPIONS QUE EL 2 (MILAN) que el TERCERO (LIVERPOOL) y EL ATLETICO


----------



## vurvujo (28 May 2022)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaajajajjajajajadf{oasd{fa
sdf
a
sdf
as
df
asd
f
asdf
asdf
a
sdf
as
df
asdf


----------



## DAOIZ_XXI (28 May 2022)

Una Copa de Europa infernal, igualita que la del farsa en el 92. CAMPEONES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (28 May 2022)

Felicidades a todos , 14 copas de europa , brutal.


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

Carletto es Dios,.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

*Toma Madrid salah!!!!!!!*


----------



## brickworld (28 May 2022)

Balón de oro al courtous que le jodan al amego vamos hombre


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 May 2022)

*ENHORABUENA, MADRIDISTAS!!!!*


----------



## Epsilon69 (28 May 2022)




----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

Y nos hemos follado a PSG, a Chelsea, a City y al Liverpool.


----------



## qbit (28 May 2022)

Yo ya lo dije: 1-0.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (28 May 2022)

Guardiola maricón


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

Al final el que ha ganado la porra es Ronaldo Nazario.


----------



## fred (28 May 2022)

Hemos hecho una jugada y media decente en todo el partido y nos ha sobrado jajajajajajajajaaj


----------



## Woden (28 May 2022)

ROCIADA BLANCA!!!!!

SIGAN MAMANDO!!!!!


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (28 May 2022)

Hoy habrá mucho rechinar de dientes en las altas esferas de la UEFA.


----------



## Cuqui (28 May 2022)

Felicidades Salah, ah no, que te jodan!

@Lemavos @Covid Bryant pasad a repartir abrazons


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

*Me voy a matar a ROCIADAS esta noche!!!!!!!*


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Balón de oro al courtous que le jodan al amego vamos hombre



Ha estado absolutamente descomunal,balón de oro no se pero mvp de la final sin duda


----------



## vurvujo (28 May 2022)

hijosdeputa!!!!!!!!!!!!! os amo


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (28 May 2022)

Por primera vez en mi barrio de colchonetas están sonando petardos.



4motion dijo:


> Who is Mbappé HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA?
> 
> JAJAJAJA
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Mira que soy del Barca, pero qué gustazo que se la restreguéis la orejona por la cara en su casa. Puta P$G


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (28 May 2022)

Cómo no te voy a querer!

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fachacine (28 May 2022)

ENHORABUENA HIJOS DE LA GRANDISIMA PUTA


----------



## viruz (28 May 2022)

Ole los putos reyes reyes de Europa, hala madrid y viva España!!!


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Hay jugadores en el MAdrí que tienen ¡5 champions!


----------



## Wasi (28 May 2022)

Hala Madrid cabrones

Durísimo el año para el antimadridismo

QUE LA CHUPEN HIJOS DE PUTA


----------



## qbit (28 May 2022)

CAMPEONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES.

8 FINALES SEGUIDAS.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (28 May 2022)

Y el FEO babeando rabia separatista...grande el Madrid.


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

8 finales = 8 champions. Increible

Benzema ha ganado el balon de oro. Ja,ja, Mbappe no viene,... Y a quien conyo le importa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hartman (28 May 2022)

Woden dijo:


> ROCIADA BLANCA!!!!!
> 
> SIGAN MAMANDO!!!!!



te follabas a curtua?
y a negricius?


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

Que se jodan, por este orden:

1.El Ceferin
2. El jeque
3. El Klopp
4. La Maripepa
5. el Rubi
6. El Geri
7. El Tebas
8. Y su puta madre así en general.

Hala Madrid, cabrones!!!!


----------



## Cuñadodepueblo (28 May 2022)

Gol en fuera de juego


----------



## filets (28 May 2022)

hemos ganado 2-0
8 jugadores con 5 COPAS DE EUROPA
8 finales ganadas seguidas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Curtuá ahora si estaba en el lado bueno.


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

Esto lo ganan Fede, O’REI y EL MEJOR PORTERO DE LA HISTORIA DEL FÚTBOL.


----------



## Chichimango (28 May 2022)

Y el Mbppé!


----------



## sociedadponzi (28 May 2022)

el liverpool voluntarioso pero con pocos skills


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (28 May 2022)

El Madrid no pierde finales, eso es gen ganador.


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

Y Vini es jugador para la historia del madrid, uno de los 2 que dije siempre, que iba a ser crack mundial: Ahi lo teneis.


----------



## HArtS (28 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Benzema ha ganado el balon de oro.



Y el segundo en la votación seguramente será Vinicius.


----------



## qbit (28 May 2022)

Campeones de:

* Supercopa España.
* Liga.
* Liga de Campeones.

BRUTAL.

Con una defensa bestial.


----------



## viruz (28 May 2022)

En los minutos finales del liver parecía un segunda, ahora a reírse del villareal hijos de puta, los reyes de Europa como antaño


----------



## Ritalapollera (28 May 2022)

Ni robando jjjajajaja

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Schenker (28 May 2022)

Que se jodan los hijosde la gran Bretaña, la uefa, ceferin y su pvta madre. Todos en contra del Madrid y ni por esas.

Que la chupen. Que la sigan chupando.


----------



## vurvujo (28 May 2022)

Partidazo Carvajal


----------



## sociedadponzi (28 May 2022)

vaya porterazo el cointreau


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 May 2022)

*El Trampas* lo ha vuelto a hacer

Majia potajia

El *fútbol* lo ha puesto el *Líverpool*, pero eso no sirve de nada en La chiampionjk de *El Trampas*


----------



## Epsilon69 (28 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *Me voy a matar a ROCIADAS esta noche!!!!!!!*



Si quieres te ayudo


----------



## Andr3ws (28 May 2022)

¡Enhorabuena camaradas! 

¡Que grandeza la de estos tipos!


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (28 May 2022)

Liga y Champions, nada mal...


----------



## vurvujo (28 May 2022)

Kroos y Casemiro estarán acabados.... pero estos partidos con ellos siempre!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vurvujo (28 May 2022)

No puedo con mi felicidad


----------



## Xequinfumfa (28 May 2022)

Brutal. Hala Madrid. No tengo palabras, de verdad. Esta Champions se recordará toda la puta vida. Y nosotros la vimos en directo. 

Lo más grande.


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Y el segundo en la votación seguramente será Vinicius.



Y donde estara Mbappe? Ah, que no esta ni en la lista; pues en la lista estara Salah. Ja,ja, jodete maricon


----------



## qbit (28 May 2022)

Ha sido como creía. Ellos nos han dominado. También creía que nos ganaban pero la defensa es bestial y han sabido aprovechar los contraataques. Grandioso.


----------



## Woden (28 May 2022)

Siempre creí…


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (28 May 2022)

¡¡¡Gracias a DIOS!!!

¡¡¡Hala Madrid!!!


----------



## tururut12 (28 May 2022)

De aquí a la eternidad. Más gloria imposible.


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

Última hora: Michael Owen ha sido encontrado asfixiado en su coche. Por lo visto la lengua le salía por el culo, SEGUIREMOS INFORMANDO,


----------



## vurvujo (28 May 2022)

Curtois o como se escriba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 May 2022)

La defensa es un coladero, aquí él que vale es COURTOIS.

COURTOIS BALÓN DE ORO.


----------



## Th89 (28 May 2022)

Solo paso a coger sitio.

Paso de citar, esta Champions está dedicads a las culanas y demás antis, que os den mucho por culo y así os ahoguéis en bilis.

14 y las que quedan!!!!!

Que la chupen y la sigan chupando. Hala Madrid!!!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> *El Trampas* lo ha vuelto a hacer
> 
> Majia potajia
> 
> El *fútbol* lo ha puesto el *Líverpool*, pero eso no sirve de nada en La chiampionjk de *El Trampas*



El Liverpool si no le dejas correr no saben que hacer


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (28 May 2022)

Y Ramos viendo como el Madrid gana desde casa tras un año patético en el PSG. No todo en esta vida es el dinero...


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> 8 finales = 8 champions. Increible
> 
> Benzema ha ganado el balon de oro. Ja,ja, Mbappe no viene,... Y a quien conyo le importa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Lo ha ganado por su carrera. Pero el balón de oro es Courtois. Mejor portero que yo haya visto con mucha diferencia.


----------



## arriondas (28 May 2022)

DAOIZ_XXI dijo:


> Una Copa de Europa infernal, igualita que la del farsa en el 92. CAMPEONES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Era otro fútbol, que se lo digan al Madrid de la 90-91 perdiendo en casa contra el Spartak de Moscú. Ahora es menos complicado para los grandes, porque las diferencias entre ellos y los demás son enormes. Hace tiempo que no se ven sorpresas (relativas) tipo Steaua. El Madrid siempre está entre los favoritos a ganar la Champions, como acaba de suceder.


----------



## 11kjuan (28 May 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

*Toma renovación de ROCIADAS ramos!!
Toma rociada de aumento de sueldo cristiano!*!!!


----------



## vurvujo (28 May 2022)

Nuestro estilo es GANAR


----------



## filets (28 May 2022)

14 copas de europa
El doble que el segundo


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

*Era ateo, pero creo: DIOS ES MADRIDISTA !!!!!!!*


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

Vete a tomar por culo, hijo de puta.


----------



## HArtS (28 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Y donde estara Mbappe? Ah, que no esta ni en la lista; pues en la lista estara Salah. Ja,ja, jodete maricon



Exacto. La terna será Benzema, Vinicius y Salah/Mané.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

Porque Bale y hazzard se han quitado el chándal?


----------



## sociedadponzi (28 May 2022)

se han pasado por la piedra a toda la premier


----------



## Hermericus (28 May 2022)

Courtois, el mejor portero del mundo.

Increible solo tenga una champiosn


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Felicidades Salah, ah no, que te jodan!
> 
> @Lemavos @Covid Bryant pasad a repartir abrazons



@Manero @Obiwanchernobil Venid a saludar a los campeones.


----------



## vurvujo (28 May 2022)

Militao concentrado es una pared


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Y nos hemos follado a PSG, a Chelsea, a City y al Liverpool.



Bolas calientes como dicen los culerdos


----------



## filets (28 May 2022)

Ceferin
Al Kelafi
Mbappe 

Todos en fila a aplaudir el MADRID


----------



## feps (28 May 2022)

Decimocourtois


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Mariano campeón de champions.


----------



## el ruinas II (28 May 2022)

la champions mas epica de la historia, hemos superado tres eliminatorias brutales, lo mas epico que he visto en mi vida , y al final HEMOS GANADO LA PUTA 14, me alegro mas por los demas madridistas que por mi, a mi no me hace flata que el madriod gane champions porque soy madridista hasta la medula, pero por todos los demas, enhorabuena , el RM es el mejor equipo del mundo con diferencia. Y me tengo que descubrir ante carletto. liga+champions, grazie carlo.


----------



## vurvujo (28 May 2022)

¿Ya dije que os amo?????????????????


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

Carvajal y Militao en modo Dios.


----------



## qbit (28 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Última hora: Michael Owen ha sido encontrado asfixiado en su coche. Por lo visto la lengua le salía por el culo, SEGUIREMOS INFORMANDO,



¿Qué ha dicho Owen?


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El Liverpool si no le dejas correr no saben que hacer




Bueno, y el autobús involuntario que ha sacao El Trampas y COURTOIS que ha salvao 5 joles.

Lo que no he hinvestijao es el jol de Ficticius, que no sé si ha sido fuera de juebo o k ase... El VAR no ha querido entrar...una mano por ahí...no sé, la Majia Potajia nunca le falla a El Trampas. Son esas cositas que a otros no les conceden nunca...


----------



## Vikingo2016 (28 May 2022)

Llevo 5 pero ahora en el hotel comprare otras 3 cervezas para disfrutar y navegar por internet viendo cómo lloran,ponen excusas o se esconden en la cueva los del Barça. Jaja ja jas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ceferin
> Al Kelafi
> Mbappe
> 
> Todos en fila a aplaudir el MADRID



Nah ya se gastarán otros 500 millones pasándose el favor play por los huevos


----------



## qbit (28 May 2022)

Sergio Ramos, tontolculo, avaricioso.


----------



## Mirigar (28 May 2022)

*POR ESTO EL REAL MADRID ES EL MEJOR EQUIPO DEL MUNDO:

*


----------



## filets (28 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Qué ha dicho Owen?



Que iba a ganar el Pool 3-1


----------



## HArtS (28 May 2022)

Sé que lo esperaban, el gol de Vini narrado por RAC1
: 








Así reaccionó la retransmisión de RAC1 al gol de Vinicius


El programa Superesports de RAC1 retransmitió el partido de la final de la Champions League entre Liverpool y Real Madrid y ccantó el decisivo gol de Vinicius para los bl...




www.mundodeportivo.com


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

Ocho jugadores del Madrid tienen tantas Champions cómo el Farsa y el Paleti juntos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Bueno, y el autobús involuntario que ha sacao El Trampas y COURTOIS que ha salvao 5 joles.
> 
> Lo que no he hinvestijao es el jol de Ficticius, que no sé si ha sido fuera de juebo o k ase... El VAR no ha querido entrar...una mano por ahí...no sé, la Majia Potajia nunca le falla a El Trampas. Son esas cositas que a otros no les conceden nunca...



Ya pero si hacemos un autobús nos acusan de cholismo aburrido


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

Chúpame la polla, hijo de mil putas. Al ignore, montón de mierda rusa.


----------



## Schenker (28 May 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Courtois, el mejor portero del mundo.
> 
> Increible solo tenga una champiosn



Estaba en el equipo equivocado...


----------



## Hermericus (28 May 2022)




----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Sergio Ramos, tontolculo, avaricioso.



Si se queda Ramos no se gana la 14


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

Recordemos be que el Chelsea solo ganó el año pasado por el l covid


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (28 May 2022)

El Madrid le hace falta buenos repuestos, tiene un buen primer equipo, quizá el medio campo es el que más necesita refuerzos, kroos está muy lento, Modric ya está mayor y Casemiro es muy irregular. Valverde y camavinga son el futuro.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (28 May 2022)

Raul está muy pizpi con la Champions


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Ha sido como creía. Ellos nos han dominado. También creía que nos ganaban pero la defensa es bestial y han sabido aprovechar los contraataques. Grandioso.



Ningún inglés ha entendido como jugar esta champions ni como ganarle al Madrí. Mucho jugar bien y buenos jugadores pero no saben competir.


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 May 2022)

RAÚL SELECCIÓN.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (28 May 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Sé que lo esperaban, el gol de Vini narrado por RAC1
> :
> 
> 
> ...



¿ La santrada, la ramatada y el gol?


----------



## fachacine (28 May 2022)

Tengo la sensación de haber ganado la Champions con la punta del nabo


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (28 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Llevo 5 pero ahora en el hotel comprare otras 3 cervezas para disfrutar y navegar por internet viendo cómo lloran,ponen excusas o se esconden en la cueva los del Barça. Jaja ja jas



Yo no me escondo. Ser del Barca y no anti madridista es la auténtica salud.
Me estoy riendo. Quiero que se la restreguéis por la cara a Ceferin, Al Khelaifi, Mbappe, Macron y su puta madre como en su día hizo Jesse Owens a Hitler.

Tenemos enemigos comunes, y combatirlos juntos nos hace aún más grandes.

Quiero daros un abrazo a todos.


----------



## Edu.R (28 May 2022)

TIBU TIBU TIBU


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 May 2022)

Siempre acierto.

Dije:

Líverpool: fúrbol

El Trampas: VAR de rigor y majia potajia


No soy adivino. He visto majia potajia en fúrbol que haría vomitar a una vaca burra


----------



## Tubiegah (28 May 2022)

Esto es lo más grande que hay
Os quiero a todos
Hala Madric
Esta Champions la tiene que editar en DVD VHS y video 2000 el puto Marca, me cago en ros.


----------



## filets (28 May 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> ¿ La santrada, la ramatada y el gol?



y puñetazo en la mesa?


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

Madre de dios, primera vez en todas las champions que no eramos uno de los favoritos y nos hemos follado a 4 grandes

PSG
Chelsea
City
Liverpool.

El Alaba estara flipando: Joder, si jugando como una mierda, esta plantilla gana, cuantas champions nos van a ir cayendo si jugamos medio decente.

Sinceramente, es alunciante, no estoy llorando, pero han sido 4 eliminatorias increibles y lo mas gracioso, es que la final ha sido lo menos duro.


----------



## Tutankhabrón (28 May 2022)

Imaginad a Marcelo levantando la Copa y que el Rey le pegase un puño a Ceferino.


----------



## Sr Julian (28 May 2022)

Alguién tiene el audio del RAC1.


----------



## filets (28 May 2022)

Es la Champions mas epica de la HISTORIA

En el CORAZON de la 14


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> RAÚL SELECCIÓN.



Raúl de tomas ya ha sido con convocado


----------



## Policía Pérez (28 May 2022)

Rulo con la copa y abrazandose con el gafas, muero de felizidane


----------



## qbit (28 May 2022)

Menos mal que hemos ganado. Así no recordaremos el VAR.


----------



## HArtS (28 May 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Alguién tiene el audio del RAC1.











Así reaccionó la retransmisión de RAC1 al gol de Vinicius


El programa Superesports de RAC1 retransmitió el partido de la final de la Champions League entre Liverpool y Real Madrid y ccantó el decisivo gol de Vinicius para los bl...




www.mundodeportivo.com


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (28 May 2022)

El Madrid ganando la Champions de Ceferino, en el Paris del mbapollas, eliminando a los 3 primeros de la Premier de los crecidos piratas. Que puede hacer falta para mejorar esta Champions league?


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Siempre acierto.
> 
> Dije:
> 
> ...



Ya lo dije: No sabéis hacer ni pancartas.


----------



## Coto Matamoros. (28 May 2022)

Tengo 46 años y nunca he visto, teniendo uso de razón, perder una final de Champions al *Real Madrid. 8 de 8, amigos.*

Hoy mas que nunca, amigos...

*¡¡¡ HALA MADRID !!!*

Esto ha sido la gesta más importante de la historia del deporte que he podido ver, y vi los 6 anillos de Jordan. Luchar y ganar a todos los clubes Estado, esto es increible amigos.

*¡¡¡ HALA MADRID Y NADA MAS !!!*

Mira Mbappé, esto es el Real Madrid.


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Raúl de tomas ya ha sido con convocado



RAÚL GONZÁLEZ BLANCO.


----------



## Sr Julian (28 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Es la Champions mas epica de la HISTORIA
> 
> En el CORAZON de la 14



Cierto, completamente inesperada y con remontadas muy, muy épicas.


----------



## el ruinas II (28 May 2022)

la defensa que han hecho hoy militao y carvajal es impresionante, el liverpool apenas han tenido opciones. Es acojonante lo que ha hecho hoy el madrid, ha reducido al liverpool a la nada.


----------



## 121 (28 May 2022)

Isco se queda sin champions no?


----------



## Hermericus (28 May 2022)

Inter
PSG
Chelsea
City
Liverpool


Los cules diciendo que al Madid le favorece el sorteo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (28 May 2022)

Todos los repugnantes británicos menospreciando al Madrid en cada eliminatoria contra ellos. Dan asco y a la vez envidia, ojalá en España tuviéramos ese chovinismo que tienen.


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

El Ceferino tiene pinta de tener el Sidra.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (28 May 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El Madrid ganando la Champions de Ceferino, en el Paris del mbapollas, eliminando a los 3 primeros de la Premier de los crecidos piratas. Que puede hacer falta para mejorar esta Champions league?




Pues sí, parece que el Madrid es el más grande.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

Que bonito es ser del equipo que siempre gana,que se le puede cruzar a uno por la cabeza para llegar a hacerse hincha del Atlético de Madrid? De tarados


----------



## qbit (28 May 2022)

Salah me recuerda a Ribery. Es un dolor de cabeza, pero ha sido bien neutralizado.

Salah, ya no tienes la excusa de la anterior final. Jódete.


----------



## filets (28 May 2022)

Pos va a ser que no


----------



## Woden (28 May 2022)

Dios es blanco. El Real Madrid es eterno. Suyo es el poder, el honor y la gloria por los siglos de los siglos. Amén.


----------



## sirpask (28 May 2022)

Pues otra champions para España... Clin clin.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (28 May 2022)

¿Sabéis quién ha sufrido una conmoción hoy?


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 May 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> la defensa que han hecho hoy militao y carvajal es impresionante, el liverpool apenas han tenido opciones. Es acojonante lo que ha hecho hoy el madrid, ha reducido al liverpool a la nada.



¿No han tenido opciones? Si el mejor ha sido Courtois.

COURTOIS BALÓN DE ORO.


----------



## Sr Julian (28 May 2022)

Joder que grande, ganar a un equipo inglés, en Francia, con el Rey de España.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (28 May 2022)

Aún no lo creo, lo veo y no lo creo


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (28 May 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> ¿Sabéis quién ha sufrido una conmoción hoy?




Mucha gente.

El Madrid no ha dejado más que cadáveres a su paso.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (28 May 2022)

El P00l con el madric le está pasando como el Unaited con el Farsa entre 2009-11. Y la anterior la habian gana0 también contra un inglés.


----------



## JimTonic (28 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Y nos hemos follado a PSG, a Chelsea, a City y al Liverpool.



al ceferin, al moro, al estado de quatar , al mbopee , al maricon del guardiola.....


----------



## cebollo (28 May 2022)

Siempre he pensado que si hubieran anulado el gol de Mijatovic, hubiéramos metido otro y hubiéramos ganado 1-0 de todas maneras. 

El gol de Benzema anulado de hoy es una de esas jugadas que le pasan al Atleti y ya tienen excusa para perder 7-0 y jugar fatal 14 años seguidos.


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

Ja,ja, esta isco ahi o no? Bale esta, pero a isco no lo veo.


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> al ceferin, al moro, al estado de quatar , al mbopee , al maricon del guardiola.....



Grande


----------



## Dave Bowman (28 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Y lo es: Batió el récord de goles.
> 
> Gaydrogas tenía un sistema defensivo llamado "tiki-caca" con Messi metiendo goles.



Solo hacia falta verle jugar a sus equipos, claro que si. Una apisonadora. 

Tenia razón Mourinho, el aficionado del madrid animará poco, pero defender defiende lo indefendible


----------



## Sr Julian (28 May 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Mucha gente.
> 
> El Madrid no ha dejado más que cadáveres a su paso.



Pues aquí en Gerona se están tirando cohetes y coches pintado por las calles. 
Esto era impensable hace unos años.


----------



## Malvender (28 May 2022)

Nunca pensé que se podría ganar hoy
Increíble


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

Vallejo, campeon de europa.


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

Pues Isco ha recibido su medallita


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (28 May 2022)

Me dio suerte la camiseta de mou


----------



## filets (28 May 2022)

MENUDA CARADURA tiene BALE celebrando la COPA


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 May 2022)

La primera parte el Líverpool en plan apisonadora y Courtois salva 3 joles cantados. El trampas con el autobús involuntario y sin ruedas y esperando hasta el minúto 45 para ver si suena su polémica VAR de rigor.

Segunda parte más de lo mismo. Líverpool en plan apisonadora, Courtois parando todo y Ficticius en una dudosa jugada en la que el VAR no ha querido entrar a revisar si había fuera de juebo...

El resto del partido más de lo mismo, el Líverpool en plan apisonadora, El Trampas con su autobús y Courtois sacando manos imposiplas...

La clásica chámpionjk de El Trampas. 

Esta vez tampoco ha sido la de más majia potajia, sólo la necesaria...


----------



## ccc (28 May 2022)

Y Hazard podra decir a sus nietos: Por eso vine al madrid.


----------



## NewTroll (28 May 2022)

Somos los más grandes, ostias!!!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 May 2022)

Joder,estos del sport no se tapan ni un poquito,después del triunfo del Madrid solo se les ocurre sacar esto...









¿Por qué el árbitro no pitó las manos de Alaba?


El colegiado consideró que el jugador blanco tenía las manos pegadas al cuerpo en el disparo de Salah




www.sport.es


----------



## vurvujo (28 May 2022)

Unas lagrimitas de macho!


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> MENUDA CARADURA tiene BALE celebrando la COPA



Juraria que ceferino al darle la medalla le ha dicho "golf"


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 May 2022)




----------



## sociedadponzi (28 May 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Inter
> PSG
> Chelsea
> City
> ...



solo falto el bayern


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

121 dijo:


> Isco se queda sin champions no?



Jugaron algún minuto como hazzard o Bale está temporada en champions?


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 May 2022)

Ahora viene lo mejor del partido, la Guerra Mundial Z por las calles de Mogadiscio, capital de Francia


----------



## Malvender (28 May 2022)

14 champions de 17 finales
Increipla
Lo “normal” con 17 finales era tener 8 champions y tenemos 14


----------



## Mecanosfera (28 May 2022)

Un abrazote a todos los clásicos del hilo, que hemos estado a las duras y a las maduras tragando sapos y culebras.

*HALA MADRID*


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 May 2022)

Anchielotti tenía un plan 

jajaja

Ha dicho el plan es que el Líverpool va a tirar 25 veces a puerta y por una de El Trampas, pero la Majia potajia...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

Ay hierro nos jodiste el mundialeñ 2018


----------



## el ruinas II (28 May 2022)

el madrid en su trayectoria hasta la 14 ha sido CHELSEA (campeon vigente), PSG, equipo patrocinado por emiratos arabes, messi, neymar, mbappe y su puta mdre, Manchester city, equipo patrocinado por qatar (aunque juega la liga inglesa), presupuiesto ilimitado, fichando todo lo que ses sale de los cojones. Y finalmente el liverpool, un clasico , equipo mitico en inglaterra y segundo clasificado en la premier, `pues bien, nos los hemos cepillado a TODOS con un par de cojones.


----------



## Silluzollope (28 May 2022)

Bueno, pues al final hemos igualado la temporada del Barça.
liga y champions vs el 0-4 y el no fichaje de Mbappe.

Enhorabuena a todos los Madridistas de buena voluntad.


----------



## petro6 (28 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> La primera parte el Líverpool en plan apisonadora y Courtois salva 3 joles cantados. El trampas con el autobús involuntario y sin ruedas y esperando hasta el minúto 45 para ver si suena su polémica VAR de rigor.
> 
> Segunda parte más de lo mismo. Líverpool en plan apisonadora, Courtois parando todo y Ficticius en una dudosa jugada en la que el VAR no ha querido entrar a revisar si había fuera de juebo...
> 
> ...



A tragar 14 pollas venosas¡¡

JAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## filets (28 May 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Ahora viene lo mejor del partido, la Guerra Mundial Z por las calles de Mogadiscio, capital de Francia



Ingleses vs Subsaharians


----------



## eltonelero (28 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Joder,estos del sport no se tapan ni un poquito,después del triunfo del Madrid solo se les ocurre sacar esto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo lo primero que he hecho es visitar el sport y deberían cambiarse el nombre por Buambilancia news


----------



## Scardanelli (28 May 2022)

@ccc esta Champions es la cumbre del LIPPISMO. Creo que voy a pedir que vuelva ZIZOU.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (28 May 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Florentino iguala a Bernabeu en títulos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> A tragar 14 pollas venosas¡¡
> 
> JAJAJAJAJAJAJA



Anchielotti tenía un plan 

jajaja

Ha dicho el plan es que el Líverpool va a tirar 25 veces a puerta y por una de El Trampas, pero la Majia potajia...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Vallejo, campeon de europa.



Creo que jugó algo .


----------



## JimTonic (28 May 2022)

aqui en portugal, en la costa de caparica la gente tirando fuegos artificiales


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (28 May 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> al ceferin, al moro, al estado de quatar , al mbopee , al maricon del guardiola.....



Sí, esta copa la hemos sudado bien.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (28 May 2022)

Malvender dijo:


> 14 champions de 17 finales
> Increipla
> Lo “normal” con 17 finales era tener 8 champions y tenenos 14




14 / 17 = 0,82, es decir 82% de tasa de éxito.


----------



## cebollo (28 May 2022)

Estoy contento, orgulloso y todo eso pero después de las eliminatorias la final se me ha hecho sosa, me ha faltado un gol de rabona de Ceballos o algo así.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Pues aquí en Gerona se están tirando cohetes y coches pintado por las calles.
> Esto era impensable hace unos años.



No, no lo es. Yo me crié en un barrio de madridistas.


----------



## Scardanelli (29 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> @ccc esta Champions es la cumbre del LIPPISMO. Creo que voy a pedir que vuelva ZIZOU.



OTROSÍ DIGO, Lippi es el mejor entrenador de la historia del Madrid en cuanto a títulos.


----------



## juantxxxo (29 May 2022)

Enhorabuena a todos los Madridistas de bien. No sé vosotros, pero a mí me apetece la niña bonita


----------



## pr0orz1337 (29 May 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Anchielotti tenía un plan
> 
> jajaja
> 
> Ha dicho el plan es que el Líverpool va a tirar 25 veces a puerta y por una de El Trampas, pero la Majia potajia...




Te jodes, hijo de puta


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Estoy contento, orgulloso y todo eso pero después de las eliminatorias la final se me ha hecho sosa, me ha faltado un gol de rabona de Ceballos o algo así.



No se las finales de los 2 últimos años se me han olvidado quizá por el Covid..pero no recuerdo nada de nada .


----------



## 4motion (29 May 2022)

Saludos a Sergio y a hakimi.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## petro6 (29 May 2022)

Ha sido el partido más fácil de todos, A estos mataos ya les ganamos el año pasado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Joder,estos del sport no se tapan ni un poquito,después del triunfo del Madrid solo se les ocurre sacar esto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les puede el odio. Dirán otra vez que hemos sido peores y que si el estilo y los árbitros. El otro día en Gol al del far$a se le veía la vena en el cuello de tanto decir que el madrí gana por los árbitros.


----------



## viruz (29 May 2022)

Oleee, la 14,


cebollo dijo:


> Siempre he pensado que si hubieran anulado el gol de Mijatovic, hubiéramos metido otro y hubiéramos ganado 1-0 de todas maneras.
> 
> El gol de Benzema anulado de hoy es una de esas jugadas que le pasan al Atleti y ya tienen excusa para perder 7-0 y jugar fatal 14 años seguidos.



Los ha destruido psicológicamente, los súper favoritos rezando a ceferin jajajaja ni con esas, ya el gol ha sido el último clavo


----------



## filets (29 May 2022)

Saludos a Yota Yordi y a Cristobal Soria que se abrazaron celebrando que nos habia tocado el PSG en octavos
"Biene zu zantidad , zu zantidad"


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 May 2022)

viruz dijo:


> Oleee, la 14,
> Los ha destruido psicológicamente, los súper favoritos rezando a ceferin jajajaja ni con esas, ya el gol ha sido el último clavo



Lo que decía si no les dejas correr no sabe. Que hacer.como mostró el Villarreal en el Madrigal..hasta que rulli la cago


----------



## Vikingo2016 (29 May 2022)

Temporada 2021/2022 

Real Madrid:
Campeones de Supercopa de España
Campeón de liga.
Campeón de la Champions. 

Barca: nadaplete. 

Ja ja jaaaa ja jas


----------



## Descuernacabras (29 May 2022)

¡¡Hala Madrid!! 14 Champions ya. Que sigan mamando fuertemente los antis y empiecen a comprender lo que este equipo. El mejor de la historia.

Estoy casi afónico de gritar el gol. Qué nervios pasé hasta el final, pero mereció la pena. 

Enhorabuena a todos los madridistas y a celebrarlo. ¡¡Somos los reyes de Europa!!

¡¡Hala Madrid!!


----------



## sociedadponzi (29 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Ha sido el partido más fácil de todos, A estos mataos ya les ganamos el año pasado.



paso en la final con la juve tambien


----------



## pr0orz1337 (29 May 2022)

Michael 'Owned'


----------



## Tubiegah (29 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> MENUDA CARADURA tiene BALE celebrando la COPA



No es momento de pasar (merecidas) facturas.
Somos tan grandes, tan GIGANTES, que teniendo a dos excelentes jugadores como el golfista y el comegofres, hemos campeonado sin necesidad de que jugasen


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> La defensa es un coladero, aquí él que vale es COURTOIS.
> 
> COURTOIS BALÓN DE ORO.



Nada de coladero, que han sacado montones de balones de cabeza y de todas las maneras. Lo que ha sido un coladero ha sido el centrolcampo.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (29 May 2022)

Grande Buyo recordando que nos tocó el Benfica en el sorteo y lo cambiaron para que nos eliminase el PSG.


----------



## Silluzollope (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Anchielotti tenía un plan
> 
> jajaja
> 
> Ha dicho el plan es que el Líverpool va a tirar 25 veces a puerta y por una de El Trampas, pero la Majia potajia...



Ahora dilo sin llorar.


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ningún inglés ha entendido como jugar esta champions ni como ganarle al Madrí. Mucho jugar bien y buenos jugadores pero no saben competir.



Discrepo. Sí saben competir, que ha costado mucho esfuerzo. Es mérito del Madrid.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> No es momento de pasar (merecidas) facturas.
> Somos tan grandes, tan GIGANTES, que teniendo a dos excelentes jugadores como el golfista y el comegofres, hemos campeonado sin necesidad de que jugasen



No jugó hazzard algún minuto en fase de grupos?


----------



## petro6 (29 May 2022)

Estamos aquí gracias al meneo que nos dió el Farsa, Gracias Xavi, HDLGP 

JAJAJAJA


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (29 May 2022)

Acojonante lo de este equipo. No tiene parangón.


----------



## vurvujo (29 May 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> ¿ La santrada, la ramatada y el gol?



Valvarda Vinicius gal


----------



## el ruinas II (29 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Siempre he pensado que si hubieran anulado el gol de Mijatovic, hubiéramos metido otro y hubiéramos ganado 1-0 de todas maneras.
> 
> El gol de Benzema anulado de hoy es una de esas jugadas que le pasan al Atleti y ya tienen excusa para perder 7-0 y jugar fatal 14 años seguidos.



ahi , justo , es cuando supe que ganabamos la final


----------



## ccc (29 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> @ccc esta Champions es la cumbre del LIPPISMO. Creo que voy a pedir que vuelva ZIZOU.



No, Ancelloti nunca ha hecho las estupideces que hizo ZZ, como poner a Vini de lateral derecho o poner a Hazard y dejar en el banco a Vini. No, Ancelotti, casi siempre lo ha hecho bien, lo unico y que es muy importante, es que siempre ha jugado con los mismos y siempre ha puesto a los veteranos y al banco los que no se quejaban y asi es dificil hacer una transicion.

Pero aqui los resultados mandan, y me refiero a titulos cuidado (por partidos no hablo), y Ancelloti ha ganado los 2 mas importantes: LIGA y CHAMPIONS y si bien en liga no habia rival, lo realizado en europa ha sido de epico, algo unico, por tanto recojo mi OWNED.


----------



## filets (29 May 2022)

Ostia menudo estercolero es Paris


----------



## el ruinas II (29 May 2022)

vinicius tiene tantos goles en finales de champions como el hormonado de messi


----------



## Sr Julian (29 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No, no lo es. Yo me crié en un barrio de madridistas.



Ahora mismo hay coches pitando por las calles, en la 13 copa de europa esto no pasó. 
La que fué tremenda fue la 7 sétima, estabamos todos en la calle celebrandolo en la fuente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 May 2022)

*ROCIADAS infinitas!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## viruz (29 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Michael 'Owned'



Las prensa inglesa a mamar polla imperial y salah a la chuparla


----------



## filets (29 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> No, Ancelloti nunca ha hecho las estupideces que hizo ZZ, como poner a Vini de lateral derecho o poner a Hazard y dejar en el banco a Vini. No, Ancelotti, casi siempre lo ha hecho bien, lo unico y que es muy importante, es que siempre ha jugado con los mismos y siempre ha puesto a los veteranos y al banco los que no se quejaban y asi es dificil hacer una transicion.
> 
> Pero aqui los resultados mandan, y me refiero a titulos cuidado (por partidos no hablo), y Ancelloti ha ganado los 2 mas importantes: LIGA y CHAMPIONS y si bien en liga no habia rival, lo realizado en europa ha sido de epico, algo unico, por tanto recojo mi OWNED.



Lo hizo contra el Barsa y contra el Atleti en Copa del Rey


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)

Qué fea la Guasch dios.


----------



## juantxxxo (29 May 2022)

A mí ahora como que me apetece que el tito Floren se gaste 80 kilazos en Chumino. Para joder al peseyé más.

Saludos enormes a Kylian!!!


----------



## Tubiegah (29 May 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Pues aquí en Gerona se están tirando cohetes y coches pintado por las calles.
> Esto era impensable hace unos años.



Hace unos años también lo viví, no se en qué Champions, porque HEMOS GANADO MUCHAS, pero en el país de los campanarios hay MUCHA, pero MUCHA afición merengue.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 May 2022)

Sii joder siiiiiii!!!!!!!!

Viva el Madrid!!!!!!!!!!

*Esto es lo único que supera a los capítulos de los vigilantes de la playa en VHS rip!!!!!!*


----------



## Coto Matamoros. (29 May 2022)

La Decimocourtois, se podría decir. Tenemos al mejor portero del mundo con diferencia.


----------



## Luftwuaje (29 May 2022)

viruz dijo:


> Las prensa inglesa a mamar polla imperial y salah a la chuparla



A chuparla los piratas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Discrepo. Sí saben competir, que ha costado mucho esfuerzo. Es mérito del Madrid.



NO, no saben, creen que solo es posible ganar de una forma y se olvidan de que el objetivo es ganar.


----------



## JimTonic (29 May 2022)

ni los caballeros del zodiaco era tan epica


----------



## Malvender (29 May 2022)

Triplete
Champions 
Liga
Supercopa


----------



## spam (29 May 2022)

La Quattordicesima è già qui!!! Enhorabuena a todos. Cuánta, CUÁNTA GRANDEZA!

Frotando el nardo por la cara a bapé y los moros en su puta casa y tomando la copa de las manos del puto ceferino tras habernos pasado por la piedra a todos los equipos dopados con petrodólares. Si esto no es pasarse el juego... se le parece mucho.

Saludos a jota y sus 50 años sin champions


----------



## Luftwuaje (29 May 2022)

A entrado ya @Lemavos a dar la enhorabuena?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)

Coto Matamoros. dijo:


> La Decimocourtois, se podría decir. Tenemos al mejor portero del mundo con diferencia.



Creo que el Marca a puesto eso en la portada.


----------



## Lake (29 May 2022)

Han llegado poco a puerta los diablos ,estaban medio fundidos , y la defensa blanca hoy ha estado muy bien , como el día del PSG en este mismo campo .
Y mira que la estrategia estaba cantada , pero al Klopp no se le ha ocurrido nada nuevo tampoco. Tácticamente el City y el mismo Chelsea han resultado más complicados .

Me alegro enormemente por este resultado de los "Garcías 2.0" que demuestra que el presupuesto y el físico makelele todavía no lo son todo en este deporte.


----------



## Raul83 (29 May 2022)

Dios es madridista
Rezad un padrenuestro, un ave María y un credo para agradecérselo.


----------



## hartman (29 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Y Hazard podra decir a sus nietos: Por eso vine al madrid.



joder como karembeu.
un monton de titulos sin jugar.


----------



## el ruinas II (29 May 2022)

espero que nadie vuelva a hablar del pseudofichaje futuro de mbappe. Ppor favor , cerremos ese tema


----------



## Insert Coin (29 May 2022)

Somos grandes chavales






Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## filets (29 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sii joder siiiiiii!!!!!!!!
> 
> Viva el Madrid!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Esto es lo único que supera a los capítulos de los vigilantes de la playa en VHS rip!!!!!!*



Estas en Canaletas?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 May 2022)

La ultima vez que se perdio una final fue ante el Liverpool por 1-0 y en Paris


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Hace unos años también lo viví, no se en qué Champions, porque HEMOS GANADO MUCHAS, pero en el país de los campanarios hay MUCHA, pero MUCHA afición merengue.



Como te digo yo me crié en un barrio entero de charnegos y todos éramos del Madrí.


----------



## HATE (29 May 2022)

Cosas surrealistas de la final:

Benzema jugando mal y Carvajal resucitando como futbolista.

Y balón de oro para Courtois ya.


----------



## El Juani (29 May 2022)

Hola madridistas. Siempre y hasta el final... Hala madrid


----------



## juantxxxo (29 May 2022)

@Vinicius Junior FELICIDADES!!!!


----------



## Paobas (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> La primera parte el Líverpool en plan apisonadora y Courtois salva 3 joles cantados. El trampas con el autobús involuntario y sin ruedas y esperando hasta el minúto 45 para ver si suena su polémica VAR de rigor.
> 
> Segunda parte más de lo mismo. Líverpool en plan apisonadora, Courtois parando todo y Ficticius en una dudosa jugada en la que el VAR no ha querido entrar a revisar si había fuera de juebo...
> 
> ...



Mucha pomada. Masajear con calma y dejar que haga efecto, rey. Añade polvos de talco si procede también.


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> NO, no saben, creen que solo es posible ganar de una forma y se olvidan de que el objetivo es ganar.



Sí saben competir y de hecho sólo el mejor ha podido evitar que ganaran la competición. Si eso lo dijeras de Guardrogas, todavía, pero no, aquí nos hemos enfrentado contra distintos entrenadores de distintos países jugando cada uno con su estilo.

Sólo el Madrid ha podido detener el dominio inglés y de los jegues (PSG).


----------



## Fiodor (29 May 2022)

Cuando nadie lo esperaba, el Madrid ha realizado la mejor temporada de las últimas décadas, junto a la del doblete de Zidane... Esta Champions ha sido un título logrado por pundonor, por no dar ni un partido por perdido. Hoy han peleado cada balón como pocas veces he visto a estos jugadores... En otras Champions el recuerdo que queda es el de la final, en esta Champions quedará el recuerdo de la remontadas...


----------



## sociedadponzi (29 May 2022)




----------



## Sr Julian (29 May 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> A chuparla los piratas



Esta noche los ingleses estan comiendo polla Española y los gabachos los huevos. 
Españolitis aguda la de los piratas y gabachos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Sí saben competir y de hecho sólo el mejor ha podido evitar que ganaran la competición. Si eso lo dijeras de Guardrogas, todavía, pero no, aquí nos hemos enfrentado contra distintos entrenadores de distintos países jugando cada uno con su estilo.
> 
> Sólo el Madrid ha podido detener el dominio inglés y de los jegues (PSG).



El Villarreal con jugadores de medio pelo casi lo consigue. Con jugadores un poco mejores el Villarreal se mea en el Pool.


----------



## el ruinas II (29 May 2022)

HATE dijo:


> Cosas surrealistas de la final:
> 
> Benzema jugando mal y Carvajal resucitando como futbolista.
> 
> Y balón de oro para Courtois ya.



jugando mal , benzema marco un gol anulado por centimetros


----------



## 4motion (29 May 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> A mí ahora como que me apetece que el tito Floren se gaste 80 kilazos en Chumino. Para joder al peseyé más.
> 
> Saludos enormes a Kylian!!!



Y se los gastará.

Y tendremos una media bestial.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## filets (29 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Aguantaremos los envites mamadusianos formando un TESTUDO para luego atacar por las bandas con nuestra caballeria
> No les dara tiempo ni a verlo
> 
> *MADRID VICTOR*



os lo dije


----------



## pr0orz1337 (29 May 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (29 May 2022)

5 copas de Europa hemos ganado desde que te fuiste y un pedacito de todas ellas es tuyo, Xosé. Algunos no olvidamos lo que hiciste por el club cuando éste estaba en sus momentos más bajos. 

La historia te debe una Champions con el Madric. 

Volverás y la ganarás. 

La ganaremos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (29 May 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 May 2022)

Dónde se habrá metido el híbrido entre rata y tortuga?


----------



## Sr Julian (29 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Como te digo yo me crié en un barrio entero de charnegos y todos éramos del Madrí.



Conozco muchos de estos, ahora son del Barca y se han catalanizado el nombre.


----------



## hartman (29 May 2022)

entonces se va florentino a ucrania a ver si ganan algo?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 May 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1073168




Jajajajs


----------



## juantxxxo (29 May 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> La ultima vez que se perdio una final fue ante el Liverpool por 1-0 y en Paris



Ya lo han dicho, pero hay que decirlo más: Dios está de lado del Real Madrid.


----------



## Policía Pérez (29 May 2022)

Se ha ganado la champions con un señor que estaba más preocupado de comer medianoches al descanso del partido que de entrenar al equipo. Y con su hijo enchufado de segundo

MI MADRID


----------



## sociedadponzi (29 May 2022)




----------



## _Suso_ (29 May 2022)

Os lo dije, la gallina de piel nunca falla


----------



## Moss (29 May 2022)

Que el primer anuncio justo después del pitido final sea Messi comiendo patatas fritas en el salón de su casa es poético jajajajaja


----------



## Scardanelli (29 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> No, Ancelloti nunca ha hecho las estupideces que hizo ZZ, como poner a Vini de lateral derecho o poner a Hazard y dejar en el banco a Vini. No, Ancelotti, casi siempre lo ha hecho bien, lo unico y que es muy importante, es que siempre ha jugado con los mismos y siempre ha puesto a los veteranos y al banco los que no se quejaban y asi es dificil hacer una transicion.
> 
> Pero aqui los resultados mandan, y me refiero a titulos cuidado (por partidos no hablo), y Ancelloti ha ganado los 2 mas importantes: LIGA y CHAMPIONS y si bien en liga no habia rival, lo realizado en europa ha sido de epico, algo unico, por tanto recojo mi OWNED.



Lo del partido del Chelsea fue una cagada, pero había muchas bajas. A mí ZIZOU me cansa. No lo defiendo. 

Insisto, este partido y casi todos los últimos títulos han sido una mezcla perfecta de lippismo y Mou.

Control, defensa y no conceder errores. Y el mejor portero de la historia del fútbol.


----------



## sociedadponzi (29 May 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> entonces se va florentino a ucrania a ver si ganan algo?



Los ucras han contratacado


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Mucha pomada. Masajear con calma y dejar que haga efecto, rey. Añade polvos de talco si procede también.



25 tiros a puerta del Líverpool y 1 tiro a puerta de El Trampas...

Anchielotti jenio y fijura

Y la majia potajia durante todo el torneo.

La chiampiojk hace vomitar a las cabras


----------



## 4motion (29 May 2022)

Florentino.

Mbappé?

Es un tema OLVIDADO.

JAJAJAJA

QUE CRACK.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> No os flipeis, que el Madrid solo ha ganado 0-1. El Barça ganó 0-4 al campeón de Europa, luego el Barça es el campeon moral de este año.


----------



## Camisa azul (29 May 2022)

Enhorabuena madridistas. De un antimadridista.

Como os decía, soy antimadridista pero reconozco que sois el mejor club del mundo, con muchísima diferencia. Quiero que perdáis, os he visto perder muchas veces en Riazor, mi humilde club os derrotó en el Centenario, y eso es un motivo de orgullo porque sois el mejor rival posible.

Gracias también al Madrid por ser españoles y no renegar de ello, por no hacer política woke ni ecologista ni de ningún tipo, por ser el club con más carácter del mundo.

Ojalá os vuelva a ver en Riazor, amigos. Si os ganamos, mejor, pero siempre con admiración hacia el rey del fútbol.


----------



## Malvender (29 May 2022)

Florentino está súper viejuno
6 champions lleva el abuelete


----------



## propileos (29 May 2022)

Enhorabuena a todos los castellanos por su 14 copa de Europa, increible tios.


----------



## Justo Bueno (29 May 2022)

Soy del Barça y cada año que pasa soy menos anti-madridista, felicidades al Campeón, una burrada surrealista lo de este año.
A tomar por culo indepres lloricas el Barcelona es un equipo ESPAÑOL y universal, a chupar polla Pep, Laporta y Javier Hernández.
Viva Carles Puyol ara i sempre!!


----------



## 4motion (29 May 2022)

@Taliván Hortográfico

Queremos ver esa tele de plasma.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## petro6 (29 May 2022)

Venga chicos, vamos al hilo del Farsa,,,jajajaja


----------



## filets (29 May 2022)

Detalles que demuestran que DIOS es madridista:

por culpa de la organizacion el partido se retrasa media hora
eso hace que el campo se seque y el balon vaya mas lento, lo que beneficia al Madrid
ademas esa media hora hace que los ventolines que se meten los liverpulianos pierdan efecto

HALA MADRID


----------



## el ruinas II (29 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> 5 copas de Europa hemos ganado desde que te fuiste y un pedacito de todas ellas es tuyo, Xosé. Algunos no olvidamos lo que hiciste por el club cuando éste estaba en sus momentos más bajos.
> 
> La historia te debe una Champions con el Madric.
> 
> ...



don jose, el mas grande de la historia del madrid


----------



## REDDY (29 May 2022)

Lo más grande que existe es Dios.

Y lo segundo más grande es el Real Madrid.

35 Ligas.
14 Champions.

HALA MADRID!!!!

JÓDETE BAPPE!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Anchielotti tenía un plan genial

jajaja

Ha dicho el plan es que el Líverpool va a tirar 25 veces a puerta y por una de El Trampas, pero la Majia potajia...


----------



## pr0orz1337 (29 May 2022)




----------



## 4motion (29 May 2022)

@Miss Marple

Alli donde este.

Disfrute.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tubiegah (29 May 2022)

Moss dijo:


> Que el primer anuncio justo después del pitido final sea Messi comiendo patatas fritas en el salón de su casa es poético jajajajaja



Me...si? Ese quién es, abueli?
Nos preguntarán nuestros nietos
Y diremos, bueno, pues CREO RECORDAR que era un jugador medio buenecillo que se retiró con la espina de no jugar nunca en el REAL MADRID


----------



## Sefarad (29 May 2022)

Madremia... 14 putos títulos illo jajaja


----------



## Suprimo (29 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


>



Y hasta el 2025


----------



## Woden (29 May 2022)

Grande Florentino: “hoy no existe Mbappé”.


----------



## 4motion (29 May 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Grande Florentino: “hoy no existe Mbappé”.



Es un tema OLVIDADO.

DIJO.

JAJAJAJA 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


>



No puede swr real xD


----------



## hartman (29 May 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Grande Florentino: “hoy no existe Mbappé”.



eres mas de floren o de putin?


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

Qué hija de perra la juntaletras, preguntándole por Bapé al presidente. Menuda cerdaca culerda. La ha respondido bien, que no existe ese, que lo que existe es la fiesta ahora.


----------



## el ruinas II (29 May 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Grande Florentino: “hoy no existe Mbappé”.



nunca existio, pero bueno...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> 5 copas de Europa hemos ganado desde que te fuiste y un pedacito de todas ellas es tuyo, Xosé. Algunos no olvidamos lo que hiciste por el club cuando éste estaba en sus momentos más bajos.
> 
> La historia te debe una Champions con el Madric.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## sociedadponzi (29 May 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


>



el que no esta es panzard


----------



## Woden (29 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> eres mas de floren o de putin?



Hoy de Floper.

Pero que no me oiga la mujer que es putinesca a muerte.


----------



## 4motion (29 May 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No puede swr real xD



Retratado 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## filets (29 May 2022)

De niño les sacábamos 6 Champions al Barça, llegó Cruyff, inventaron el fútbol, llego el dios Messi y la mejor generación que jamás ha visto el fútbol, junto al mejor entrenador de la historia, Guardiola, que además es filósofo, jugando maravilloso, pues ahora les sacamos 9


----------



## ccc (29 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Lo del partido del Chelsea fue una cagada, pero había muchas bajas. A mí ZIZOU me cansa. No lo defiendo.
> 
> Insisto, este partido y casi todos los últimos títulos han sido una mezcla perfecta de lippismo y Mou.
> 
> Control, defensa y no conceder errores. Y el mejor portero de la historia del fútbol.



Pero el madrid no ha hecho malos a los rivales (como hacia Lippi), el madrid ha sabido estar y creer hasta el ultimo momento; el PSG se mostro como un gran equipo, al igual que el City: Pero en esas eliminatorias supimos creer y los cambios hicieron el resto. Con el Liverpool y el Chelsea, quizas sea asi. 

Lo que hemos visto en esta champions ha sido unico, irrepetible.


----------



## filets (29 May 2022)




----------



## Silluzollope (29 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> De niño les sacábamos 6 Champions al Barça, llegó Cruyff, inventaron el fútbol, llego el dios Messi y la mejor generación que jamás ha visto el fútbol, junto al mejor entrenador de la historia, Guardiola, que además es filósofo, jugando maravilloso, pues ahora les sacamos 9



Total no deja de ser el mismo numero pero boca abajo


----------



## Policía Pérez (29 May 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> el que no esta es panzard



Arriba de Jamonotti


----------



## petro6 (29 May 2022)

El García Calamidad tiene un retraso considerable.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

La championjk tiene demasiada majia me parese a mí, qué queréis que os diga

Demasiada Majia potajia pero sólo para un club. Es el misterio de la chiampionjk. La majia sólo se le aparece a El Trampas. A ningún otro equipo en to la historia del fúrbol. 

Brooootal


----------



## Salsa_rosa (29 May 2022)

No ha hacido falta ni Camavinga. Partidassso de Cros y M0dric.


----------



## Tubiegah (29 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> De niño les sacábamos 6 Champions al Barça, llegó Cruyff, inventaron el fútbol, llego el dios Messi y la mejor generación que jamás ha visto el fútbol, junto al mejor entrenador de la historia, Guardiola, que además es filósofo, jugando maravilloso, pues ahora les sacamos 9



POR FAVOR, ENMARQUEN ESTE MENSAJE Y PÓNGANLO EN LA PRIMERA PÁGINA DE ESTE HILO Y EN LA DEL BARSA


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1073168



Bueno. Está bien que digan lo que piensan y que no sean políticos. Yo también me temía lo peor.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (29 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Dónde se habrá metido el híbrido entre rata y tortuga?



Contando billets.


----------



## baifo (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> La primera parte el Líverpool en plan apisonadora y Courtois salva 3 joles cantados. El trampas con el autobús involuntario y sin ruedas y esperando hasta el minúto 45 para ver si suena su polémica VAR de rigor.
> 
> Segunda parte más de lo mismo. Líverpool en plan apisonadora, Courtois parando todo y Ficticius en una dudosa jugada en la que el VAR no ha querido entrar a revisar si había fuera de juebo...
> 
> ...





¡A disfrutarla !


----------



## 4motion (29 May 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Contando billets.



Con la mari 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Yo sólo puedo felicitar a Courtois porque es el mejor portero dermundo.

Se dice y no pasa na.

Pero El Trampas hace vomitar hasta a las cabras


----------



## 4motion (29 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> De niño les sacábamos 6 Champions al Barça, llegó Cruyff, inventaron el fútbol, llego el dios Messi y la mejor generación que jamás ha visto el fútbol, junto al mejor entrenador de la historia, Guardiola, que además es filósofo, jugando maravilloso, pues ahora les sacamos 9



Sublime.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vurvujo (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> 25 tiros a puerta del Líverpool y 1 tiro a puerta de El Trampas...
> 
> Anchielotti jenio y fijura
> 
> ...



Tío, ten algo de dignidad.

Eres más patético que yo cuando llamaba a mi ex.


----------



## JimTonic (29 May 2022)

todos los aficionados al futbol deberian estar agradecidos, ha ganado el futbol...aun hay un poco de esperanza al modelo capitalista basado en estados islamistas inmorales

HALAAAA MADRIDDDDDD


----------



## Sr Julian (29 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y hasta el 2025



Así le dará tiempo a ver la 15 champions del Madrid.


----------



## petro6 (29 May 2022)

Esta Champions ha generado madridistas de nuevo cuño para toda la vida. Los chavalines que hayan visto esto no lo van a olvidar jamás.


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El Villarreal con jugadores de medio pelo casi lo consigue. Con jugadores un poco mejores el Villarreal se mea en el Pool.



El Villarreal es de los mejores equipos de Europa. De medio pelo sólo tiene la historia, el pasado, pero no el presente.

Real Madrid - Villarreal = 0-0
Villarreal - Real Madrid = 0-0.

El Madrid ha estado incluso por encima, con una defensa deteniendo los empujones del Liverpool.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Tío, ten algo de dignidad.
> 
> Eres más patético que yo cuando llamaba a mi ex.



Yo digo lo que veo. No sé lo que haría tu ex


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 May 2022)

Decimos de Mogadiscio, capital de Francia, pero en Cibeles está la mitad de Guayaquil. Madre mía... y la teoría del reemplazo no existe, no seáis fascistas.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (29 May 2022)

Joder que risas cada vez que recuerdo comentarios de periodistas, jugadores y aficionados que dicen que Messi es Dios, y en los últimos 7 años en el barca no gano ningún título europeo y arruinó al Barça. 

Y en los últimos 9 años el Madrid 5 champions League. Con dinero ahorrado, estadio nuevo que será el mejor estadio del mundo.

Sin Cristiano, sin Ramos,sin Bale, sin Hazard y con jugadores nuevos y jóvenes el futuro será Madridista. 

Gracias Messi, gracias barca por tantas risas!!


----------



## el ruinas II (29 May 2022)

Esta es la champions mas grande del madrid con muchisima diferencia. Se ha caargado a todos los teoricos cabezas de serie, a TODOS. Un equipo envejecido, sin fichar a ni dios.Pues con ese equipo, y con 3 pares de cojones el madrid ha hecho historia una vez mas. Señores, esto es el madrid


----------



## Tubiegah (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Yo sólo puedo felicitar a Courtois porque es el mejor portero dermundo.
> 
> Se dice y no pasa na.
> 
> Pero El Trampas hace vomitar hasta a las cabras



Te quito del ignore:
Me asombra que puedas teclear con tanta cantidad de LEFA blanca, merengue, calentita y chorreante escapando a borbotones por la comisura de tus desgastados labios.


----------



## vurvujo (29 May 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> el que no esta es panzard



Arriba de Ancelotti, al lado de Mendy.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (29 May 2022)




----------



## vurvujo (29 May 2022)

filets dijo:


>


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

Benzema ha jugado como Vinicius. Los dos han metido un gol, y no han lucido pero es que era imposible lucir con el rival empujando y controlando el centrolcampo.


----------



## Suprimo (29 May 2022)

filets dijo:


>



¿Lo dice por Vater, por Asco o por Nacho?


----------



## petro6 (29 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Te quito del ignore:
> Me asombra que puedas teclear con tanta cantidad de LEFA blanca, merengue, calentita y chorreante escapando a borbotones por la comisura de tus desgastados labios.



jajajaja


----------



## Scardanelli (29 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Pero el madrid no ha hecho malos a los rivales (como hacia Lippi), el madrid ha sabido estar y creer hasta el ultimo momento; el PSG se mostro como un gran equipo, al igual que el City: Pero en esas eliminatorias supimos creer y los cambios hicieron el resto. Con el Liverpool y el Chelsea, quizas sea asi.
> 
> Lo que hemos visto en esta champions ha sido unico, irrepetible.



Este equipo tiene mucho, mucho que cambiar. Mucho. Esto es el último baile. Increíble. Pero hay que reconocer que es una forma de entender el fútbol que para mí tiene un origen en Lippi.

No se puede hacer más con menos.

Dicho esto, hoy, en el día de la victoria, necesitamos:


un delantero centro top.
un extremo derecho
un centrocampista ofensivo y uno defensivo
y un central que es Rudiger.


----------



## juantxxxo (29 May 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (29 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> De niño les sacábamos 6 Champions al Barça, llegó Cruyff, inventaron el fútbol, llego el dios Messi y la mejor generación que jamás ha visto el fútbol, junto al mejor entrenador de la historia, Guardiola, que además es filósofo, jugando maravilloso, pues ahora les sacamos 9



Da igual. Seguirán con el discurso.


----------



## fred (29 May 2022)

Ojo a esa Supercopa contra nuestros hermanos del Eintrach.


----------



## Niels Bohr (29 May 2022)

A mí me gusta mucho Ceballos... ¿estoy muy equivocado?

Me parece que puede llegar a ser un líder virtuoso del centro del campo tipo Modric.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Si hubiera visto fútbol de El Trampas durante la chiampionjk, me callo, pero es que no se ha visto eso. Ha sido majia potajia.

Y la final en plan ya caricatura chiampionkj. 25 tiros a puerta del Líverpool y 1 tiro de El Trampas. Venga coño!

Courtois es el mejor portero, eso sí. Ahí aplaudo.


----------



## 4motion (29 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Este equipo tiene mucho, mucho que cambiar. Mucho. Esto es el último baile. Increíble. Pero hay que reconocer que es una forma de entender el fútbol que para mí tiene un original en Lippi.
> 
> No se puede hacer más con menos.
> 
> ...



Dos fichajes.

Nkunku y touchameni.

Y ya está a campeonar.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> A mí me gusta mucho Ceballos... ¿estoy muy equivocado?
> 
> Me parece que puede llegar a ser un líder virtuoso del centro del campo tipo Modric.



Siempre se le han visto formas, pero entre unas cosas u otras nunca ha llegado a explotar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 May 2022)

Se escribirán leyendas sobre las grandes ROCIADAS madrileñas de este año!!!!


----------



## petro6 (29 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Te quito del ignore:
> Me asombra que puedas teclear con tanta cantidad de LEFA blanca, merengue, calentita y chorreante escapando a borbotones por la comisura de tus desgastados labios.



También tiene mis respetos. Aguantar semejante embestida de pollazos y mantener la dignidad dice mucho a favor de él.


----------



## Tubiegah (29 May 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> Esta es la champions mas grande del madrid con muchisima diferencia. Se ha caargado a todos los teoricos cabezas de serie, a TODOS. Un equipo envejecido, sin fichar a ni dios.Pues con ese equipo, y con 3 pares de cojones el madrid ha hecho historia una vez mas. Señores, esto es el madrid



Tú lo has dicho, esta Champions se resume en algo intangible, inmarcesible e ininteligible para alguien que no sea español: echarle un par de cojonazos.
Esto lo van a estudiar los equipos ingleses, alemanes... y por mucho que analicen estadística avanzada no se lo van a explicar.
A MI EL PELOTÓN, SABINO, QUE LOS ARROLLO


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)

¡joder! ¿Pero como le hacen primeros planos a la Guash?


----------



## vurvujo (29 May 2022)




----------



## JimTonic (29 May 2022)

joderrrrr no ha sido un partido bonito, pero vaya defensaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


y el año que viene con un par de negros va a parecer el muro de berlin


en ataque un 4-4-2 del madrid contra un 4-3-3 fisico y presionando en todo el campo

en defensa 5-3-2 contra 4-4-2



ha sido un partido feo, pero era una maravilla ver como el liverpool como se movia como un solo ente, y la defensa del madrid que decir, la mejor de los ultimos 10 años


----------



## Niels Bohr (29 May 2022)

Está Valverde en la tele hablando y es medio retrasado what the fuck?? Si tiene cara de listo y culto pero en absoluto. Habla como de barrio de chabolas.


----------



## vurvujo (29 May 2022)

La novia de Curtuá está para rociarla hasta que le empiece a salir por las orejas


----------



## Suprimo (29 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Esta Champions ha generado madridistas de nuevo cuño para toda la vida. Los chavalines que hayan visto esto no lo van a olvidar jamás.



Mvchas gilipolleces con las bolas calientes, pero este año, de la Premier; el primero que es un equipo estado, el segvndo en la final, el tercero que ni se acuerdan ellos y por si fvera poco, el equipo estado de Qatar


----------



## Silluzollope (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Yo digo lo que veo. No sé lo que haría tu ex



Venga, una paja y a dormir, que estas haciendo el ridiculo ya.


----------



## Edu.R (29 May 2022)

Pobre Canaletes.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

El autobús involuntario más grande nunca vistoen la historia de la chiampionjk. 

Bloque bajo? jajajaja

25 tiros a puerta del Líverpool por 1 tiro a puerta de El trampas.


----------



## petro6 (29 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pobre Canaletes.



Cómo la rompan me descojono.


----------



## cepeda33 (29 May 2022)

Lo del Mandril no tiene explicacion, simplemente es asi, la competicion la llevan en su genetica.

Felicidades, joder desde el 81 que no han perdido una final y llevan 10 (8 Copas Europa y 2 UEFAS).

IMPRESIONANTE


PDT: ¿Cuando decis que juega el Farsa?


----------



## Silluzollope (29 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


>



Otro que no va a felicitar al Madrid. Su ego le impidió quedarse y ahora ve como otros 9 tíos tienen las mismas champions que el.


----------



## Edu.R (29 May 2022)

¿Para ir mañana al Bernabeu hay que comprar entrada?


----------



## Wasi (29 May 2022)

A Canalefas!


----------



## Edu.R (29 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


>



PaquetISCO no ha jugado ni un minuto, no le cuenta esta Champ14ons.


----------



## Camisa azul (29 May 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Lo del Mandril no tiene explicacion, simplemente es asi, la competicion la llevan en su genetica.
> 
> Felicidades, joder desde el 81 que no han perdido una final y llevan 10 (8 Copas Europa y 2 UEFAS).
> 
> ...



Viva el Numancia, coño!


----------



## ccc (29 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Este equipo tiene mucho, mucho que cambiar. Mucho. Esto es el último baile. Increíble. Pero hay que reconocer que es una forma de entender el fútbol que para mí tiene un original en Lippi.
> 
> No se puede hacer más con menos.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo contigo, hoy p.ej. Cortois ha sido el hombre del partido, como en muchos otros: Ha de cambiar:

- Delantero centro Top: Creo que no vamos a sacar nada de nada. Mariano y Jovic no van a salir, asi que es lo que hay.
- Extremo derecho: Ahi creo que intentaran algo, pero creo que el club apostara por Rodrygo y uno de los que tenemos como cedidos. A Ausencio le ofreceran una renovacion a la baja. No se dudo que den algo.
- Respecto a los centrocampistas, puede ser que hagan algo, pero creo que renovaran a Ceballos; lo unico que espero es que no paguen 80M por el frances, tienes a Valverde, tienes a Camavinga, apuesta por ellos y esperate a una oferta. Y Sicneramente si llega Rudiger, podemos poner a Alaba en 3 posiciones, incluido el medio del campo.
- El central ya lo tienen fichado y como tu dices lo necesitamos.


----------



## Niels Bohr (29 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> ¿Para ir mañana al Bernabeu hay que comprar entrada?



Hoy costaba 5€ mañana weiss ich nicht


----------



## vurvujo (29 May 2022)

Ahora por la 15


----------



## Edu.R (29 May 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Hoy costaba 5€ mañana weiss ich nicht



Pago 10€.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)




----------



## cepeda33 (29 May 2022)

Por cierto, muy bonito el detalle de hacer el pasillo al Liverpool, no se si es algo que se hace por costumbre o ha salido de ellos, pero es un detallazo para un rival que ha jugado muy bien.


----------



## Niels Bohr (29 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pago 10€.



Creo que es para los socios de todas formas, no debe ser fácil pillar


----------



## vurvujo (29 May 2022)




----------



## el ruinas II (29 May 2022)

a ver señores, seamos serios, el psg nos pudo hundir en la miseria en francia , y despues en el partido de vuelta. Simplemente benzema les hizo un hijo en 30 minutos y los mando a tomar por el culo. Es lo que tiene contar con superclases en el equipo.


----------



## Scardanelli (29 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Dos fichajes.
> 
> Nkunku y touchameni.
> 
> ...



Creo que hace falta mucho más.

Como he dicho antes, esto lo gana la zancada de Fede, Vinicius y el mejor portero de la historia junto a una generación de centrocampistas histórica. Irrepetible.

Como a @ccc te puede gustar más o menos Kroos, pero lo de hoy es una coronación de lo que él ha sido, un interior posicional irrepetible. Si hoy no está ahí sacando el primer pase nos masacran…y digo esto con el convencimiento de que hoy, en general, Cama es mejor jugador.

Y Case, una primera parte lamentable y una segunda parte de un mediocentro defensivo histórico. Ni un fallo.

Hoy, los más acabados eran Modric y Benzema. Dos héroes, sin duda, respeto eterno, pero era su último baile…

Karim Ballon d’Or…


----------



## ironpipo (29 May 2022)

Quattourdecim veces campeónes de Europa 
Jamás en la historia se Volverá a ver tanta grandeza. 
A disfrutarlo compañeros! 

Ser del Madrid es lo más grande que hay joder, ese escudo es de lo poco salvable de este país, de lo poco que aún nos hace tener reconocimiento a nivel mundial. 

Esta copa va a quedar en la historia para siempre


----------



## Tubiegah (29 May 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Otro que no va a felicitar al Madrid. Su ego le impidió quedarse y ahora ve como otros 9 tíos tienen las mismas champions que el.



Tan puto payaso como crack. Se pudo quedar aquí echándose a un lado, batiendo aún más récords y siendo la leyenda absoluta del mejor club del mòn junto a don Alfredo pero prefirió irse a hacer el penas a no sé dónde, ni me acuerdo ya, cual Ozil de la vida. 
Mensaje válido también para el Faraón de Camas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)




----------



## SanRu (29 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> MENUDA CARADURA tiene BALE celebrando la COPA



Pues viendo las imágenes, con la plantilla está comprometido. Le buscan y él los busca.


----------



## spam (29 May 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


>



Qué tranquilo se va a morir este abuelo... Lo suyo sí que ha sido una edad de oro


----------



## Tubiegah (29 May 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Pues viendo las imágenes, con la plantilla está comprometido. Le buscan y él los busca.



Luego en el campo, dios me libre de defender al golfista, ni Dios le pasa un puto balón


----------



## Scardanelli (29 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo, hoy p.ej. Cortois ha sido el hombre del partido, como en muchos otros: Ha de cambiar:
> 
> - Delantero centro Top: Creo que no vamos a sacar nada de nada. Mariano y Jovic no van a salir, asi que es lo que hay.
> - Extremo derecho: Ahi creo que intentaran algo, pero creo que el club apostara por Rodrygo y uno de los que tenemos como cedidos. A Ausencio le ofreceran una renovacion a la baja. No se dudo que den algo.
> ...



Es tarde y son muchas cosas las que tocas, pero para mí, sin la CMK..con Aurelio, Cama, Fede y Alaba tienes 4 tíos para 3 puestos que son una locura…

Mañana sigo.


----------



## Tubiegah (29 May 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Quattourdecim veces campeónes de Europa
> Jamás en la historia se Volverá a ver tanta grandeza.
> A disfrutarlo compañeros!
> 
> ...



El Real Madrid y el Corte inglés como elemento vertebrador de las españas.
Así fue y así será.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 May 2022)




----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

Lo que no dicen los juntaletras es que sí, el Liverpool ha dominado, pero un contraataque tiene una mucho mayor probabilidad de acabar en gol que empujar con el equipo rival defendiendo.


----------



## Tubiegah (29 May 2022)

Decirle al puto alaba que como se vuelva a arrodillar le cortamos los cojones
Buen jugador, a todo esto


----------



## ironpipo (29 May 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> No ha hacido falta ni Camavinga. Partidassso de Cros y M0dric.



Ha faltado poco para terminar el partido con el mismo 11 que empezó. El primer cambio llegó al 84 creo.


----------



## Suprimo (29 May 2022)

A Fernando Yierro le costó sacarse la ESO


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (29 May 2022)

Esta noche el Madrid ha ganado más copas de Europa que el PSG y el City de Gayrdiola juntos en su patética historia


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

Ceferin ha intercambiado unas palabras con Modric al darle la medalla. Modric es croata, y el otro es esloveno.


----------



## ccc (29 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Creo que hace falta mucho más.
> 
> Como he dicho antes, esto lo gana la zancada de Fede, Vinicius y el mejor portero de la historia junto a una generación de centrocampistas histórica. Irrepetible.
> 
> ...



Joder, pues no lo veo asi:

- A mi Kroos me ha parecido lamentable, mientras que Modric ha estado a la altura. Solo al final del aprtido, cuando este estaba roto ha comenzado a fluir el juego, pero es que lleva 4 eliminatorias tirandola para atras; lo siento, es insoportable.
- Lo de Casemiro ha sido como dices, despues de una primera parte lamentable, ha hecho una segunda parte muy buena; y si comparamos con Fabinho, era maradona.

Yo siempre he criticado a Benzema y a Modric, y sinceramente, los echaria con los ojos cerrados, pues eso significaria seguir con la reconstruccion, pero el rendimiento de este anyo ha sido excelente; y Modric siempre que ha jugado con un joven ha mostrado un gran nivel.

El problema mas grande que hemos tenido ha sido el no fichaje de Haaland; sin embargo, no veo ningun delantero por el que merezca pagar >100 que te van a pedir por alguno de ellos y paso de un Jovic 2, al que van a tener en el banco, pues Benzema va a querer jugar.

Lo repito, ganamos credibilidad, ganamos tiempo gracias a esta champions y a esta liga; es momento por apostar por los jovenes: por militao, por camavinga, por rodrygo, por kubo/brahin (alguno de ellos) e incluso por Jovic en caso de no poder fichar algun delantero.

Y ojo, que cuando me refiero a apostar me refiero a que jueguen mas y que los viejos jueguen menos; pero a los viejos no los van a dejar en el banco: hay que ser realistas y por eso digo que pasemos de fichar y dejar en el banco: Ya tenemos suficientes jovenes, ahora hay que darles la oprtunidad.

La liga deberia ser nuestra y nos podemos permitir algun tropiezo en europa; pero yo quiero ver un cambio de ciclo.


----------



## cebollo (29 May 2022)

Decimocuarta o La Segunda Séptima.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (29 May 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> el que no esta es panzard



Estababencargando pizza para todos...la siya rellena de queso


----------



## Vikingo2016 (29 May 2022)

fred dijo:


> Ojo a esa Supercopa contra nuestros hermanos del Eintrach.



Supercopa de España
Liga 
Champions 

Y en verano Supercopa de Europa y en navidad mundial de clubs.


----------



## Epsilon69 (29 May 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Esta noche el Madrid ha ganado más copas de Europa que el PSG y el City de Gayrdiola juntos en su patética historia



Los catalufos son patéticos, los eternos segundones. Dan asco, son odiados, caen mal, los reyes de la antipatía y de la ratería tras Mbappé, revuelven las tripas y dan ganas de vomitar.


----------



## hartman (29 May 2022)

el unico ucraniano que ha ganado algo es lunin.


----------



## Policía Pérez (29 May 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> No ha hacido falta ni Camavinga. Partidassso de Cros y M0dric.



Esto ha sido despollante. Habia aqui 2 o 3 brasas pidiendo a camavinga todo el puto partido y resulta que se ha ganado con el case kroos modric de toda la vida


----------



## Tubiegah (29 May 2022)

El fútbol es un deporte desfasado. Hasta que no se solucione el tiempo añadido. No puede ser que el Madrid haya perdido 60 minutos desde octavos de Champions por verse inferior. Y añadan 15 minutos.


RISAS ILIMITADAS EN EL HILO DEL FARSA. DEJO EL AUTOR DE ESTE MINISAINETE EN EL ANONIMATO. 
ENTREN ALLÍ Y DISFRUTEN


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (29 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> El fútbol es un deporte desfasado. Hasta que no se solucione el tiempo añadido. No puede ser que el Madrid haya perdido 60 minutos desde octavos de Champions por verse inferior. Y añadan 15 minutos.
> 
> 
> RISAS ILIMITADAS EN EL HILO DEL FARSA. DEJO EL AUTOR DE ESTE MINISAINETE EN EL ANONIMATO.
> ENTREN ALLÍ Y DISFRUTEN



Allá que vamos.


----------



## Niels Bohr (29 May 2022)

Y yo lo niego totalmente. SI fueran tan buenos el Madrid dominaría los partidos en lugar de sufrir como perras violadas por todos los rivales.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> El fútbol es un deporte desfasado. Hasta que no se solucione el tiempo añadido. No puede ser que el Madrid haya perdido 60 minutos desde octavos de Champions por verse inferior. Y añadan 15 minutos.
> 
> 
> RISAS ILIMITADAS EN EL HILO DEL FARSA. DEJO EL AUTOR DE ESTE MINISAINETE EN EL ANONIMATO.
> ENTREN ALLÍ Y DISFRUTEN





Patatas bravas dijo:


> El fútbol es un deporte desfasado. Hasta que no se solucione el tiempo añadido. No puede ser que el Madrid haya perdido 60 minutos desde octavos de Champions por verse inferior. Y añadan 15 minutos.


----------



## juantxxxo (29 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



LOOOOOL!!!!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Y el único tiro a puerta de El Trampas en todo el partido, el VAR no ha querido ni entrar a revisar el posible fuera de juego de Ficticius. No digo ya Bencemalo, por si molesta a los defensas, sino Ficticius, que parece estar en fuera de juego. Por poco, pero en fuera de juego. Si se tira línea ese gol se puede anular tranquilamente.


----------



## vurvujo (29 May 2022)




----------



## Vikingo2016 (29 May 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Otro que no va a felicitar al Madrid. Su ego le impidió quedarse y ahora ve como otros 9 tíos tienen las mismas champions que el.



Lo peor es que el podría hoy tener 6 champions igualando el récord de 6 champions que tiene Gento. Que se joda Cristiano y Ramos por peseteros.

Lo de Ramos me hace feliz, solo 1 año después de irse el Madrid elimina al PSG en el bernabeu con Messi,Donaruma, Neymar y todas las estrellas, y gana la Champions en París, y el viendolo desde su casa. Ja ja ja jassaa ja Karma!


----------



## fachacine (29 May 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Y el único tiro a puerta de El Trampas en todo el partido, el VAR no ha querido ni entrar a revisar el posible fuera de juego de Ficticius. No digo ya Bencemalo, por si molesta a los defensas, sino Ficticius, que parece estar en fuera de juego. Por poco, pero en fuera de juego. Si se tira línea ese gol se puede anular tranquilamente.


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> El fútbol es un deporte desfasado. Hasta que no se solucione el tiempo añadido. No puede ser que el Madrid haya perdido 60 minutos desde octavos de Champions por verse inferior. Y añadan 15 minutos.
> 
> 
> RISAS ILIMITADAS EN EL HILO DEL FARSA. DEJO EL AUTOR DE ESTE MINISAINETE EN EL ANONIMATO.
> ENTREN ALLÍ Y DISFRUTEN



Di quién es, que me tienen ignorado varios.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (29 May 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Esto ha sido despollante. Habia aqui 2 o 3 brasas pidiendo a camavinga todo el puto partido y resulta que se ha ganado con el case kroos modric de toda la vida



Dime tu que ha aportado Kroos...si no llega a ser por el curro de la defensa y las acciones de Curtua caen de tres para arriba. Pocas veces he visto el centro del campo tan desbordado.


----------



## Tubiegah (29 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


>



Álvaro volverá al Madrid. Si ha vuelto gente como Baúl González el hijo del viento, verdaderos madridistas como don Álvaro Arbeloa tendrán su hueco aquí.
Porque sí, amigos, en el Madrid somos tan grandes que pasamos facturas incluso dice minutos después de ganar la Champions.
Y si no, escuchad ahora mismo a cejelotti: "si el Madrid te llama no puedes decir que no, en el Everton no estaba mal, peroooo...."
Jamonetti uno di noi.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (29 May 2022)

Jordi Alba - 1 Champions League







Meanwhile...


----------



## filets (29 May 2022)

Se arrollidan ante el REY


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (29 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Jordi Alba - 1 Champions League



Si esto lo dice Modric mañana está cagando leches en el ave camino de algún equipillo como el cerdilla o el violencia


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (29 May 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1073211



Yo sé que os duele en el alma y queréis creer en la Majia Potajia, pero en fúrbol no existe la Majia. Cómo va a haber majia que sólo se le presenta a un club en to ermundo y en to la historia y para ningún otro? eso te parece normal? sabes que no, que es El Trampas.


----------



## Kartoffeln (29 May 2022)

Felicidades merengonada!


----------



## REDDY (29 May 2022)

Se fueron Cristiano y Ramos y decían que no volveríamos a oler otra Champions.

Y aquí estamos, levantando la Decimocuarta.

No era Cristiano.
Tampoco era Ramos.
Ni es Benzema.
Ni fue Raúl....

Es el escudo...
La mística de este escudo.
Y si jugara en el Madrid Paco el tendero seguro que al final también acabaría ganando una Champions.

Es así.
El Real Madrid es algo especial, es algo que no se puede explicar con palabras, es algo que va más allá. Es sinónimo de victoria, sinónimo de éxito.


----------



## latoso (29 May 2022)

Preciosa 14ª Copa Africa, la 15ª puede que la ganen en taparrabos.


----------



## Epsilon69 (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Yo sé que os duele en el alma y queréis creer en la Majia Potajia, pero en fúrbol no existe la Majia. Cómo va a haber majia que sólo se le presenta a un club en to ermundo y en to la historia y para ningún otro? eso te parece normal? sabes que no, que es El Trampas.


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1073214
> 
> 
> Se arrollidan ante el REY



Pues mira, eso de arrodillarse y de obedecer una auténtica mierda victimista, inmoral e injusta indica que ese equipo no tiene la personalidad que ha de tener. ¿Les ha servido para algo? Bueno, para el VAR, pero han perdido igual.


----------



## Policía Pérez (29 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Dime tu que ha aportado Kroos...



94% de acierto de pase bajo una presion asfixiante del Liverpool

Si te presionan a full tienes que meter el primer pase rápido y bien, o no sales de tu campo, como le pasa a los equipos pequeños. En cambio si tienes jugadores como Kroos o Modric en un segundo te inician la contra


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1073217



La Farsa, otros que tal bailan...

Yo soy del Atleti. He visto demasiada Majia Potajia...

Tú quieres creer...pero eres de El Trampas.


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Yo sé que os duele en el alma y queréis creer en la Majia Potajia, pero en fúrbol no existe la Majia. Cómo va a haber majia que sólo se le presenta a un club en to ermundo y en to la historia y para ningún otro? eso te parece normal? sabes que no, que es El Trampas.



Muchos equipos han disfrutado de suerte en muchos partidos. Lo del Real Madrid es una mezcla de personalidad, osadía, excelente defensa y acierto cara al gol. Tener todo eso merece ser campeón, y lo son.


----------



## fachacine (29 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1073214
> 
> 
> Se arrollidan ante el REY



De fondo Alaba arrodillado. Mal David, mal


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

y dejad de poner memes y hablad de fútbol.

Qué fútbol ha practicao el Trampas hoy y en el torneo?

en serio.

Qué plan tenía hoy Anchielotti?

venga, que alguien ejplique cuál era el plan


----------



## filets (29 May 2022)

Ostia puta la Camila, se ha comido un caballo


----------



## Lord Vader (29 May 2022)

Felicidades!


----------



## Le Truhan (29 May 2022)

Muchas felicidades de este valencianista, el madrid ha jugado 17 finales y ha ganado 14, tiene un gen ganador, indudable. Y esta champions ganando a dos mafias árabes y a la uefa y compañia tiene mucho mérito. Y más con un primer gol anulado de forma muy discutible.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

el plan era 1 tiro a puerta y sin revisión VAR?


----------



## Tubiegah (29 May 2022)

latoso dijo:


> Preciosa 14ª Copa Africa, la 15ª puede que la ganen en taparrabos.



Estoy mamao cual puma, pero también te digo que estoy a un par de nigros que fiche el Madric para que me la sude aún más ganar otra copilla de estas.

Total, el lunes me toca remar como un hijodeputa igual, y el pelo no me va a crecer ni voy a adelgazar 40 kg de golpe. 

Pero hasta el lunes MAMA, MAMA COMO UN CABRON. Y si fueres del Madric, pues MÁMATE.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1073219
> 
> 
> Ostia puta la Camila, se ha comido un caballo



qué horror esa movida antes del partido. He tenido que apagar la caja tonta un momento.


----------



## Policía Pérez (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Qué fútbol ha practicao el Trampas hoy y en el torneo?
> 
> en serio.
> 
> ...



Lo ha explicado en rueda de prensa, el plan era "no conceder profundidad" al liverpool (que no nos pillaran la espalda de los centrales) y "aprovechar nuestras ocasiones"
Es decir, solidez defensiva y pillarles a la contra, que es lo que ha pasado

Pero la culerada no salis de vuestra ideologia donde si tienes posesión = juegas mejor, y si juegas mejor = ganas, y luego os estalla la cabeza cuando la vida real os mea en la cara


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 May 2022)

con un entrenador de verdad ganabamos otra vez 3-1 sin despeinarnos.
pero no : nuevamente a sufrir
y cuidao : que hemos ganado tambien gracias a courtois : sin sus paradas podriamos haber perdido


kroos para el fatal nivel que tiene (dijo que se retira el año que viene), hoy no ha jugado mal del todo
pero si en lugar de kroos pone a camavinga desde el principio , y a valverde tambien pero en el centro del campo con un 4 4 2 , nos comemos al liverpul : valverde camavinga casemiro modric


peeeroooo.... el jubilado cabezon pierde 2 jugadores :
1 - pone a kroos todo el partido!!! se juega casi con uno menos,
2 - echa a la banda a valverde : tira a la basura todo el bestial potencial de valverde

(valverde ademas tiene que correr : por el , por kroos , y a ratos por casemiro y por modric : es un autentico demente el cagueto de los kuyons)


para mi cagueto no tiene merito NINGUNO en esta hazaña!!! que ha sido eliminatoria tras eliminatoria
el equipo ha hecho gracias a Dios autenticos MILAGROS partido tras partido para contrarrestar las cagadas del señor entrenador

el merito tambien está en todo el equipo fisico medico que hay detras : eso es de sobresaliente

finalmente me pregunto : si al final el madrid ficha a tchouameni y paga sus 80 millones , que pasa? cagueto lo tirará tambien al banquillo? porque claro para cagueto kroos es INTOCABLE.


----------



## seven up (29 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Álvaro volverá al Madrid. Si ha vuelto gente como Baúl González el hijo del viento, verdaderos madridistas como don Álvaro Arbeloa tendrán su hueco aquí.
> Porque sí, amigos, en el Madrid somos tan grandes que pasamos facturas incluso dice minutos después de ganar la Champions.
> Y si no, escuchad ahora mismo a cejelotti: "si el Madrid te llama no puedes decir que no, en el Everton no estaba mal, peroooo...."
> Jamonetti uno di noi.



Don Álvaro no se ha ido, sigue en el Real Madrid, actualmente es el entrenador del cadete A y creo que va a ser el próximo entrenador del juvenil A.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 May 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Lo ha explicado en rueda de prensa, el plan era "no conceder profundidad" al liverpool (que no nos pillaran la espalda de los centrales) y "aprovechar nuestras ocasiones"
> Es decir, solidez defensiva y pillarles a la contra, que es lo que ha pasado
> 
> Pero la culerada no salis de vuestra ideologia donde si tienes posesión = juegas mejor, y si juegas mejor = ganas, y luego os estalla la cabeza cuando la vida real os mea en la cara



ese al que respondes no es un culo
es uno de esos llenos de rabia del Trampas Patetico


----------



## Agente Coulson (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> y dejad de poner memes y hablad de fútbol.
> 
> Qué fútbol ha practicao el Trampas hoy y en el torneo?
> 
> ...



Ganar


----------



## Roedr (29 May 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Está Valverde en la tele hablando y es medio retrasado what the fuck?? Si tiene cara de listo y culto pero en absoluto. Habla como de barrio de chabolas.



Lo contratamos para hacer partidazos como el de hoy, no para escribir post chorras.


----------



## Scardanelli (29 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Dime tu que ha aportado Kroos...si no llega a ser por el curro de la defensa y las acciones de Curtua caen de tres para arriba. Pocas veces he visto el centro del campo tan desbordado.



Kroos ha jugado todo el partido de 5. Ante la duda pasaban a Kroos. Ni un fallo ante el equipo que más presiona de Europa. Yo creo que no entendemos la magnitud de jugador que es Kroos. Sin ese primer toque que ha tenido hoy nos masacran.

Está al alcance de pocos.


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> y dejad de poner memes y hablad de fútbol.
> 
> Qué fútbol ha practicao el Trampas hoy y en el torneo?
> 
> ...



Lo ha dicho el entrenador en la rueda de prensa.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Lo ha explicado en rueda de prensa, el plan era "no conceder profundidad" al liverpool (que no nos pillaran la espalda de los centrales) y "aprovechar nuestras ocasiones"
> Es decir, solidez defensiva y pillarles a la contra, que es lo que ha pasado
> 
> Pero la culerada no salis de vuestra ideologia donde si tienes posesión = juegas mejor, y si juegas mejor = ganas, y luego os estalla la cabeza cuando la vida real os mea en la cara



No, en serio. Yo soy del Atleti. Nosotros no tenemos complejos si hay que de salir con un autobús de forma voluntaria. No tenemos que hablar de "bloques bajos" y luego meternos en un autobús involuntario, el de hoy ha sido probablemente el autobús involuntario más grande de la historia de la champions.

En serio. Qué plan tenía Anchelotti? que le tiren 25 veces a puerta y rezar a Courtois?


----------



## Tubiegah (29 May 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Don Álvaro no se ha ido, sigue en el Real Madrid, actualmente es el entrenador del cadete A y creo que va a ser el próximo entrenador del juvenil A.



Pues me quedo más tranquilo, poco a poco. Si lo va haciendo bien podría ser un gran entrenador para el Castilla


----------



## Edu.R (29 May 2022)

Curtuá fue clave contra el PSG, contra el Shitty y hoy.

En Paris le paró un penalti a Messi. Y contra el Shitty en el Bernebeu antes del 1-1 hizo dos paradones.

Y de hoy ya no hablo.


----------



## Scardanelli (29 May 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Está Valverde en la tele hablando y es medio retrasado what the fuck?? Si tiene cara de listo y culto pero en absoluto. Habla como de barrio de chabolas.



Uruguay ya tuvo un Benedetti...


----------



## calzonazos (29 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> con un entrenador de verdad ganabamos otra vez 3-1 sin despeinarnos.
> pero no : nuevamente a sufrir
> y cuidao : que hemos ganado tambien gracias a courtois : sin sus paradas podriamos haber perdido
> 
> ...



ya esta otro con estos rollos, el madrid sabe a que juega en todo momento, ni 3-1 ni ostias tu sales con camavinga valverde y casemiro y te ganan si o si por que camavinga se viene arriba y nos hacen un contraataque, futbol no es 2+2, por supuesto que es mejor ganar 4-1 como a la juve en la decimosegunda pero repito esto no es 2+2, kroos y modric tienen mil guerras mundiales, el unico reproche a a ancelotti son que tarda demasiado con los cambios nada mas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)




----------



## Policía Pérez (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> No, en serio. Yo soy del Atleti. Nosotros no tenemos complejos si hay que de salir con un autobús de forma voluntaria. No tenemos que hablar de "bloques bajos" y luego meternos en un autobús involuntario, el de hoy ha sido probablemente el autobús involuntario más grande de la historia de la champions.
> 
> En serio. Qué plan tenía Anchelotti? que le tiren 25 veces a puerta y rezar a Courtois?



Te lo acabo de poner pero no te da la gana de pararte a entenderlo. El Liverpool, sin un delantero centro que fije a los defensas, depende de salir en velocidad y pillar la espalda de los centrales. Les anulas eso y no la meten. Cual era el plan alternativo de Klopp? Colgarle balones a Van Dijk de 9 como en los ultimos minutos?


----------



## Roedr (29 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> eres mas de floren o de putin?



De Floren coño, la duda ofende.


----------



## Dave Bowman (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> y dejad de poner memes y hablad de fútbol.
> 
> Qué fútbol ha practicao el Trampas hoy y en el torneo?
> 
> ...



El plan era lo que se vió claramente en la primera parte. Los jugadores del madrid pasandose el balón sin saber exactamente que hacer con el cuando no habia posibilidad de mandarlo en largo a alguna de las gacelas. Lo de siempre, vamos.

25 tiros del liverpool, 4 del madrid

Y aun casi les regalan el gol de mierda ese de la primera parte que hubiese sido apoteosico. Estar a verlas venir en el campo, balón llovido, al portero le rebota en la rodilla y padentro. Las escuelas de fútbol en Europa admirando el fútbol del madrid


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (29 May 2022)

En el canal del farsa están dando el joqui sobre patines. Menos mal, pensaba que me lo iba a perder.


----------



## ironpipo (29 May 2022)

Hay que pedirle a Ayuso y a Almeida que reformen el eje cibeles-prado para tener la pasarela y el escenario de las celebraciones montado permanentemente alli, eso de montar el chiringuito, desmontarlo y volverlo a armar cada 20 días es demasiado curro


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Te lo acabo de poner pero no te da la gana de pararte a entenderlo. El Liverpool, sin un delantero centro que fije a los defensas, depende de salir en velocidad y pillar la espalda de los centrales. Les anulas eso y no la meten. Cual era el plan alternativo de Klopp? Colgarle balones a Van Dijk de 9 como en los ultimos minutos?



Ya, ok. Pero una cosa es eso y otra que te tiren 25 veces a puerta.

El Atleti salió contra el City un poco a eso, pero nos tiraron 3 veces a puerta en su heztadio, no 25.


----------



## Roedr (29 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Curtuá fue clave contra el PSG, contra el Shitty y hoy.
> 
> En Paris le paró un penalti a Messi. Y contra el Shitty en el Bernebeu antes del 1-1 hizo dos paradones.
> 
> Y de hoy ya no hablo.



Sí, la clave de esta copa ha sido Curtois. Jamás en mi vida he visto un portero tan determinante.


----------



## petro6 (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Ya, ok. Pero una cosa es eso y otra que te tiren 25 veces a puerta.
> 
> El Atleti salió contra el City un poco a eso, pero nos tiraron 3 veces a puerta en su heztadio, no 25.



La diferencia es que vosotros no tiráis a puerta ni una jodida vez,,ajjaja


----------



## vurvujo (29 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Kroos ha jugado todo el partido de 5. Ante la duda pasaban a Kroos. Ni un fallo ante el equipo que más presiona de Europa. Yo creo que no entendemos la magnitud de jugador que es Kroos. Sin ese primer toque que ha tenido hoy nos masacran.
> 
> Está al alcance de pocos.



Este hilo es difícil de enteder a ratos.

En ningún lugar del mundo se ha hablado peor de Benzema que aquí. Lo mismo con Zidane. 
Ahora es con Kroos.

Toni está en claro declive, pero hoy era con Kroos y resultó fundamental.


----------



## vurvujo (29 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Eso es fake no real.... ¿de cuándo es?

Me meoooooooooo


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> En el canal del farsa están dando el joqui sobre patines. Menos mal, pensaba que me lo iba a perder.



@cebollo


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> La diferencia es que vosotros no tiráis a puerta ni una jodida vez,,ajjaja



Ah, ok. vosotros habéis tirao 1 vez a puerta hoy. Una diferencia increípla. sobre todo porque os han tirao 25. Que sin Courtois os coméis 8 goles hoy


----------



## Le Truhan (29 May 2022)

Curtois no sé si merece el balon de oro, pero es imposible hacerlo mejor.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (29 May 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Eso es fake no real.... ¿de cuándo es?
> 
> Me meoooooooooo



Del principio de la temporada.


----------



## Tadeus (29 May 2022)

Y esta coña? Supongo que las nuevas generaciones le darán otro sentido.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Yo veo cosas muy raras en Chiampionjk. Penaltis de rigor, otros que no se revisan, fueras de juego de rigor, otros que no se revisan, esas cositas májicas....

y El Trampas gana la chiampionjk, eso fijo.


----------



## ironpipo (29 May 2022)




----------



## Wasi (29 May 2022)

También esta lo de Carvajal, 2 o 3 temporadas en la mierda y hoy con la polla fuera, grande


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

yo ya dije hace meses que El Trampas se plantaba en la final por decretazo y que se la llevaba con majia potajia.

siempre acierto


----------



## sinosuke (29 May 2022)

Iba a de decir algo....pero para qué........que lo diga este aficionado

















.


----------



## Cazarr (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Ya, ok. Pero una cosa es eso y otra que te tiren 25 veces a puerta.
> 
> El Atleti salió contra el City un poco a eso, pero nos tiraron 3 veces a puerta en su heztadio, no 25.





《Judas》 dijo:


> yo ya dije hace meses que El Trampas se plantaba en la final por decretazo y que se la llevaba con majia potajia.
> 
> siempre acierto



A mamarla, indio.


----------



## manutartufo (29 May 2022)

O sea que esto consiste en quien juega mejor o tira más a puerta ,vayaaaaaa, el portero juega para algo y segundo el fútbol gana quién mete más goles igual que al baloncesto gana quien mete más canastas no quién tira más a la canasta o hace jugadas más bonitas hala Madrid.


----------



## Edu.R (29 May 2022)

En Alemania a Kroos le están poniendo a caldo porque un periodista de la ZDF ha empezado a preguntarle después de la final y le ha acabado mandando a la mierda en pleno directo por "el nivel de sus preguntas".


----------



## latoso (29 May 2022)

He visto un video resumen y menos mal que desconecté del futbol y de este mundo payasesco hace lustros ya, que puto espanto.

Los negreros que dominan este continente os han quitado a Dios, la patria, la familia, la cultura, el trabajo, el sentido del ridiculo (cada vez deben reirse más y vernos de manera más y más grotesca por ahí fuera) y por lo visto también la dignidad humana, pero macacos tendreis todos los que querais. Me gustaria ver qué direis cuando sean 11vs11 africanos, no tardaremos mucho en verlo.


----------



## sinosuke (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> yo ya dije hace meses que El Trampas se plantaba en la final por decretazo y que se la llevaba con majia potajia.
> 
> siempre acierto




Tu problema no es que seas del atleti....los gustos y aficiones de cada cual son muy respetables....



Tu problema es que eres tonto y no te das cuenta



Dale mi pésame a tus respetables padres...han tenido un hijo tonto....




.


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Ah, ok. vosotros habéis tirao 1 vez a puerta hoy. Una diferencia increípla. sobre todo porque os han tirao 25. Que sin Courtois os coméis 8 goles hoy



Pues precisamente el Madrid ha desperdiciado varias ocasiones. Una de Casemiro que no se ha atrevido a tirar y ha hecho un pase al rival dentro del área, y alguna más. Los tiros del Liverpool no han sido peligrosos todos ni mucho menos.


----------



## Chichimango (29 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



El United, el Barça, el Atleti... ¡Y el Atalanta! Por delante del Madrid, es increíble. No se cansan de menospreciar al Madrid y el Madrid no se cansa de darles pollazos en la cara.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (29 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> En Alemania a Kroos le están poniendo a caldo porque un periodista de la ZDF ha empezado a preguntarle después de la final y le ha acabado mandando a la mierda en pleno directo por "el nivel de sus preguntas".



Lo del Madrid se puede resumir "ladran, luego cabalgamos".


----------



## Tubiegah (29 May 2022)

No me quiero ir a dormir sin antes rendirle un modesto, pero merecidísimo homenaje a Don Luka Modric. No olvido que cuando hicimos el 4/5 no ganamos las 5 ( que habría sido la segunda) porque él se lesionó. 

Leyenda total y absoluta del Real Madrid.

40 millones para tapar vergüenzas, decían.

40 millones de pollazos os ha metido, juntaletras de mierda. 

Hala Madrid, hijodeputa


----------



## pr0orz1337 (29 May 2022)

Señores y señoras, ante ustedes su florentineza.


----------



## Scardanelli (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> yo ya dije hace meses que El Trampas se plantaba en la final por decretazo y que se la llevaba con majia potajia.
> 
> siempre acierto



¿Qué cojones dice el loser este? Qué gente más cutre y patética...


----------



## vurvujo (29 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> ¿Qué cojones dice el loser este? Qué gente más cutre y patética...



Un tío sin dignidad. Da vergüenza ajena.


----------



## Edu.R (29 May 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Lo del Madrid se puede resumir "ladran, luego cabalgamos".



No, el tio se ha enfadado mogollón, de hecho al final le ha soltado un "me has hecho 3 preguntas negativas, es evidente que eres de Alemania"  . He visto la entrevista y las preguntas eran del tipo "os ha sorprendido que el Liverpool os dominase" y cosas asi.

Kroos en Alemania es una persona relevante, veras tu las risas.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (29 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Señores y señoras, ante ustedes su florentineza.



El madridista lo echara de menos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 May 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Pues precisamente el Madrid ha desperdiciado varias ocasiones. Una de Casemiro que no se ha atrevido a tirar y ha hecho un pase al rival dentro del área, y alguna más. Los tiros del Liverpool no han sido peligrosos todos ni mucho menos.



No. Pero 4 o 5 paradas de Courtois han sido escandalosas, imposiplas.

Yo no digo eso. Si está Courtois en la portería da igual todo lo demás. Lo que preguntaba es por cómo veis a Anchielotti, si además de rezar a Courtois, tenía previsto algún plan ante 25 tiros a puerta del Líverpool. fuera de coña, a mí me cae bien anchielotti, pero como entrenador es como si pones un moñeco.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 May 2022)

No puedo parar de rociar!!!!!!
Son las eurociadas!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 May 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> ya esta otro con estos rollos, el madrid sabe a que juega en todo momento, ni 3-1 ni ostias *tu sales con camavinga valverde y casemiro y te ganan si o si por que camavinga se viene arriba y nos hacen un contraataque*, futbol no es 2+2, por supuesto que es mejor ganar 4-1 como a la juve en la decimosegunda pero repito esto no es 2+2, kroos y modric tienen mil guerras mundiales, el unico reproche a a ancelotti son que tarda demasiado con los cambios nada mas



camavinga participando en los goles del madrid y encima cortando balones del contrario en todo el campo
pero tu eres otro que sale con que es joven , no tiene experiencia , se va al ataque , ....

toma anda , para que cierres la bocaza

----------->>>


----------



## 11kjuan (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> yo ya dije hace meses que El Trampas se plantaba en la final por decretazo y que se la llevaba con majia potajia.
> 
> siempre acierto


----------



## loquehayqueoir (29 May 2022)

De primeras, Hala Madrid. Ser del Madrid es la hostia.

Y ya para cosas más profundas, rajar de Ancelotti cuando ha hecho la temporada que ha hecho es surrealista. A esto se gana de muchas maneras, y él ha encontrado la que mejor nos venía. Ha hecho posiblemente la mejor temporada de la historia moderna del Madrid, y con mucha, mucha menos plantilla que el doblete de ZZ. Ante eso, solo queda admitirlo, quitarse el sombrero, y, si eres de esa cuerda, afilar el cuchillo para la temporada que viene, porque a ésta no se le puede poner ni un pero.

Por cierto, el partido de Carvajal ha sido espectacular, un tío que todos creíamos que estaba acabado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 May 2022)

Tengo una fuente de ROCIADAS!!!!!!!


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> yo ya dije hace meses que El Trampas se plantaba en la final por decretazo y que se la llevaba con majia potajia.
> 
> siempre acierto



no
el Trampas Patetico no ha estado en la final


----------



## Coto Matamoros. (29 May 2022)

*Liverpool 0 Real Madrid 1 UCL 21/22 en RAC1 - Ens roban | Aún así, CAMPEONES | ESTIMEM AL MADRIT.

*


----------



## ironpipo (29 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tengo una fuente de ROCIADAS!!!!!!!



A rociarrrr se ha dicho


----------



## Ciclón Socialista (29 May 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> De primeras, Hala Madrid. Ser del Madrid es la hostia.
> 
> Y ya para cosas más profundas, rajar de Ancelotti cuando ha hecho la temporada que ha hecho es surrealista. A esto se gana de muchas maneras, y él ha encontrado la que mejor nos venía. Ha hecho posiblemente la mejor temporada de la historia moderna del Madrid, y con mucha, mucha menos plantilla que el doblete de ZZ. Ante eso, solo queda admitirlo, quitarse el sombrero, y, si eres de esa cuerda, afilar el cuchillo para la temporada que viene, porque a ésta no se le puede poner ni un pero.
> 
> Por cierto, el partido de Carvajal ha sido espectacular, un tío que todos creíamos que estaba acabado.




eres otro que cree que los MILAGROS que ha hecho este equipo durante todo el año , son gracias a este entrenador , del que dices hay que sacarse el sombrero

y no te das cuenta que es exactamente al reves : los autenticos MILAGROS que ha hecho este equipo , han podido contrarrestar las autenticas CAGADAS de este entrenador.


sin ir mas lejos , hoy , si no es por los MILAGROS de courtois , quizas no hubieramos ganado,
en eliminatorias anteriores fueron los MILAGROS de : benzema , rodrygo , vinicius , ..., courtois tambien

Mas:
el equipo renqueante , partes del partido incluido los ultimos 20 minutos , donde el liverpul nos estaba pasando por encima , el centro del campo se caia , y el entrenador se niega a hacer cambios , solo en el minuto casi 85!!! se digna a hacer el primer cambio,
mientras que klop ya habia hecho 3 cambios hacia rato!!!

Mas:
este entrenador se niega a dar oportunidades a autenticos jugadorazos : camavinga , y valverde solo desde hace pocos meses , porque no es capaz de sentar a kroos y tambien a casemiro o modric cuando no estan bien,

y es aun mas insultante cuando son precisamente: valverde, camavinga, rodrygo, quienes han hecho posible las remontadas anteriores una a una.

Y paso de seguir contando lo evidente


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

Cuando era pequeño y todavía no me había aficionado al fútbol del todo, pese a los intentos de mi padre porque lo hiciera, uno de los primeros partidos que recuerdo ver fue la final en la que el Madrid perdió contra el Liverpool. Camacho, que por ser defensa no tenía el instinto de los goleadores, falló una oportunidad de gol, que habría empatado a 1 el partido. Yo pensé entonces, dando por hecho que jugar la final era fácil, que el próximo año o el siguiente la ganaríamos. Gran error porque hubo que esperar décadas. Los años siguientes fueron de dominio inglés, y tras Heysel, italiano. Pero ahora sí que parece fácil para el Madrid jugar finales y ganarlas.

Desde entonces, el Madrid ha ganado 2 revanchas contra ellos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no
> el Trampas Patetico no ha estado en la final



Ein? 

El Trampas, hoy. La final de la chiampionkj.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 May 2022)

Buahhhh rociada ilimitadaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!
Toma Ceferino!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edu.R (29 May 2022)

CVMAZO Premium para los antis.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Ein?
> 
> El Trampas, hoy. La final de la chiampionkj.




pues eso
que el Trampas Patetico no ha estado en la final


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 May 2022)

aqui kroos sobresaliente


----------



## pr0orz1337 (29 May 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 May 2022)

No sois conscientes pero con este triunfo hemos echo felices a muchos millones de mamadous....


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Estaba buscando el gol de Ficticius y encuentro vídrios, lo pongo a reproducir a velocidad 0,25 y me encuentro en el instante que mete el pase con un corte del vídrio.



Jajajajjaj


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


>



¿Hasta cuándo los espectadores van a aguantar (yo sólo veo cosas muy concretas en TV como esta final) que un hijo de la gran puta maree a los espectadores moviendo la cámara así y encima cobre un sueldo por hacerlo?


----------



## calzonazos (29 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> camavinga participando en los goles del madrid y encima cortando balones del contrario en todo el campo
> pero tu eres otro que sale con que es joven , no tiene experiencia , se va al ataque , ....
> 
> toma anda , para que cierres la bocaza
> ...



repito no me vale unas semis con todo perdido que una final con 0-0 y al. resultado me remito


----------



## Edu.R (29 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> aqui kroos sobresaliente



Por favor, que señor el Kroos.

Y falta la parte de las 3 preguntas al final y lo de que es alemán. Menudo lolasssso.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (29 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Hasta cuándo los espectadores van a aguantar (yo sólo veo cosas muy concretas en TV como esta final) que un hijo de la gran puta maree a los espectadores moviendo la cámara así y encima cobre un sueldo por hacerlo?



Es lo que los millenials quieren, "el chorreo" al perdedor y "el show" del drama.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (29 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Es lo que los millenials quieren, "el chorreo" y "el show".



No creo. Intentan acostumbrar al espectador a la velocidad y a marearle porque así no piensa.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (29 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> aqui kroos sobresaliente



Qué grande. Veo que los juntaletras son igual de miserables que aquí.


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

Otro que ha fracasado en sus apuestas es Ferdinand, aunque este sí creo que consideraba al Madrid entre los 10 favoritos.


----------



## Suprimo (29 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> aqui kroos sobresaliente



Lvego que se flipan con que les den para empezar las buenas noches y la enhorabuena por ganar títulos aquí en España, sólo ha faltado que le pregvnten si se va a buscar una gostosa pvta de narco en una suite privada


----------



## Ultraboost (29 May 2022)

latoso dijo:


> He visto un video resumen y menos mal que desconecté del futbol y de este mundo payasesco hace lustros ya, que puto espanto.
> 
> Los negreros que dominan este continente os han quitado a Dios, la patria, la familia, la cultura, el trabajo, el sentido del ridiculo (cada vez deben reirse más y vernos de manera más y más grotesca por ahí fuera) y por lo visto también la dignidad humana, pero macacos tendreis todos los que querais. Me gustaria ver qué direis cuando sean 11vs11 africanos, no tardaremos mucho en verlo.



Como la NBA, de capa caída.


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Estaba buscando el gol de Ficticius y encuentro vídrios, lo pongo a reproducir a velocidad 0,25 y me encuentro en el instante que mete el pase con un corte del vídrio.
> 
> 
> 
> Jajajajjaj



Estoy empezando a pensar que nos sirves como mascota gafe de los rivales.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Qué movida. Se pone en duda la chiampionkj


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Estoy empezando a pensar que nos sirves como mascota gafe de los rivales.



Da igual, la majia ta por encima de to. 

Yo lo que pongo en duda es la competisión der fúrbol en sí micsma


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 May 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> repito no me vale unas semis con todo perdido que una final con 0-0 y al. resultado me remito




no entiendo que quieres decir

camavinga (como valverde y rodrygo) han sido CLAVES en todas las remontadas : empezando por la del psg y la del manchester city


hoy kroos ha jugado aceptable para el mal nivel (sobre todo fisico) que tiene ya desde hace un tiempo
pero es miserable que cagueto no haya metido a camavinga hasta el minuto 85!!!!!


----------



## cebollo (29 May 2022)

Recordemos tonterías antimadridistas. 
- No vais a ganar nada sin Cristiano. 
- No vais a ganar nada con VAR. 
- Ganais por el VAR. 
- Ganáis por el Bernabéu /público. 
- Ganáis por el Di Stefano/falta de público. 
- Ganáis por la lesión de Salah. 
- Dan bombo a Doncic por madridista pero es peor que Quique Andreu.


----------



## Cui Bono (29 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> En Alemania a Kroos le están poniendo a caldo porque un periodista de la ZDF ha empezado a preguntarle después de la final y le ha acabado mandando a la mierda en pleno directo por "el nivel de sus preguntas".



Es periodijmoh de mierda, de prima-donnas con hisopo que bendicen su versión en vez de tener la humildad de dejar hablar a los protagonistas. 

Uno se imagina al puto come-bockwurst con sobrepeso durante el partido con sus paridas sobre el dominio de los rojeznos y luego, bajar al campo preguntarle a Kroos que, lógicamente se mosquea porque le dan una pregunta mascadita que tendría que empezar respondiendo "pues no creo que hayan dominado" (obviamente, han perdido) y eso es carne de polémica. 

Se supone que cada cual ha de dar su versión sin que haya que remontar opiniones de otro porque niegas lo que te dicen.


----------



## Ultraboost (29 May 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Te lo acabo de poner pero no te da la gana de pararte a entenderlo. El Liverpool, sin un delantero centro que fije a los defensas, depende de salir en velocidad y pillar la espalda de los centrales. Les anulas eso y no la meten. Cual era el plan alternativo de Klopp? Colgarle balones a Van Dijk de 9 como en los ultimos minutos?



Te tengo en buena estima, sigue así


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Recordemos tonterías antimadridistas.
> - No vais a ganar nada sin Cristiano.
> - No vais a ganar nada con VAR.
> - Ganais por el VAR.
> ...



- "Sólo tenéis Copas de Europa en blanco y negro".


----------



## pr0orz1337 (29 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> No creo. Intentan acostumbrar al espectador a la velocidad y a marearle porque así no piensa.



A ver "El chiricirco" empezó con Kim llorando por los descalabros del Barça como recurso hilarante. La gracia radicaba en que Kim era un juntaletras ultrilla que escribía su columna lamefalos del FCB en el Spork.

Cuando ya los lloros de Kim no vendían porque su dignidad quedó en cero, porque Kim queda identificado como el bufón del programa, la personificación de la "Madriditis" y el "Canguelo", y los culés lo odiaban por ello. Empezaron con Soria.

Rowan Atkinson (actor más conocido popularmente por su papel de Mr. Bean) es un estudioso del humor, y en uno de los documentales sobre el tema decía que una de la claves del humor, era "tirar un tartazo en la cara a una persona aparentemente seria vestida de traje". La persona debía permanecer seria, y el traje aportaba aún más dignidad. La gracia del tartazo es que le quita la dignidad a quien lo recibe, y cuanto más digno se percibe a quien lo recibe genera más contraste humorístico en la audiencia.

En el programa han seguido esas reglas. Soria va de culé serio con traje, y cuando el gañán de Roncero lo humilla haciendo bailes de la victoria en su espacio de respeto, toda la dignidad de Soria se va por el sumidero, Roncero vendría a ser figurativamente "lo basto del tartazo en la cara". Mover la cámara es más material humillante en consonancia con el 'baile loco' que perpetra Roncero y otro recurso más que le arrebata la dignidad al momento y al personaje de Soria.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 May 2022)




----------



## Ultraboost (29 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> A ver "El chiricirco" empezó con Kim llorando por los descalabros del Barça como recurso hilarante. La gracia radicaba en que Kim era un juntaletras ultrilla del Spork.
> 
> Cuando ya los lloros de Kim no vendían, porque Kim era el bufón del programa y los culés lo odiaban Empezaron con Soria.
> 
> ...



Jefe recogepelotas


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> A ver "El chiricirco" empezó con Kim llorando por los descalabros del Barça. La gracia radicaba en que era un juntaletras del Spork.
> 
> Cuando ya los lloros de Kim no vendían, porque Kim era el bufón del programa y los culés lo odiaban Empezaron con Soria.
> 
> ...



No. Mover la cámara lo hacen siempre. Yo, hace ya muchos años cuando veía televisión, llegué a ver enfoques torcidos en un programa de variedades. Enfocaban torcido al entrevistado, y luego alejaban la cámara de golpe, para después acercarla bruscamente, etc. Si hay una actuación musical, cuanto mayor sea el ritmo de la música más cambian de enfoque sin parar, porque un subnormal que ejercía de profesor en la facultad de juntaletras o de Comunistización Audiovisual le dijo al que ahora es realizador y al retra que maneja las cámaras que tienen que hacerlo así y debido a su escaso nivel mental no se les ocurrió criticar esa majadería y hacerlo bien, como enfocan por ejemplo en la película "Grease", en la que el espectador puede tener continuidad visual, al no cambiar de plano, y así disfrutar de la coreografía, cosa imposible hoy en día por culpa de esa gentuza que maneja las cámaras.

Pero no voy a entrar en eso ahora. Ya lo traté en un hilo hace tiempo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Cómo podéis hablar de el periodijmo, vosotros, que tenéis el monopolio de la prensa merenguza, en serio. Salvo dos panfletos de La Farsa, todo lo demás es prensa merengue hasta la naúsea. 

Yo sé que es algo difísil cuando desde críos os contaron el cuento de la majia potajia de El Trampas, pero ya sois mayorcitos.


----------



## viruz (29 May 2022)

Vini 1 champions, mratte 0
Achuparla en casa franchutes.
A por la 15 escribiendo historia, los últimos 20 minutos han sido mero trámite


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (29 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Recordemos tonterías antimadridistas.
> - No vais a ganar nada sin Cristiano.
> - No vais a ganar nada con VAR.
> - Ganais por el VAR.
> ...



La novena se gano de una manera vergonzosa, jugando al contraataque (alfredo rebaño)
El gol de Mijatovic fue fuera de juego. El de Ramos tambien.
La flor de Cidan.
Y siempre, una vez que el rival es eliminado por el Madrid, desmerecer al rival para devaluar la victoria. (Especialmente sangrante segurola alabando a la juve antes del 4-1y llamandoles viejos tras la final)


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)

Kroos deja con la palabra en la boca a un periodista alemán por esta pregunta en pleno césped


El periodista alemán le dijo a Kroos si era una sorpresa que el Liverpool dominara el partido y Kroos le contestó que habia tenido 90 para preparse una pregunta y se le había ocurrido esa mierda .




as.com


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

Los juntaletras además son incapaces de hacer preguntas mínimamente inteligentes y respetuosas. Así, a Ancelotti lo primero que le han preguntado en la rueda de prensa ha sido algo del tipo de qué tiene el club, que si la magia o no sé qué. Por vergüenza ajena, Ancelotti ha respondido lo que le ha dado la gana, como hace siempre, y ha explicado lo de impedir la profundidad de los ataques del Liverpool y luego se ha extendido con más cosas. Digamos que al responder todo eso ha respetado más al aficionado contando cosas útiles y de fútbol que el juntaletras con sus tópicos absurdos y repetidos hasta la náusea.


----------



## viruz (29 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Kroos deja con la palabra en la boca a un periodista alemán por esta pregunta en pleno césped
> 
> 
> El periodista alemán le dijo a Kroos si era una sorpresa que el Liverpool dominara el partido y Kroos le contestó que habia tenido 90 para preparse una pregunta y se le había ocurrido esa mierda .
> ...



Le ha dejado el grumaco nuestro panzer de cabezera


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Vais a tener que ejplicar bien eso de la majia potajia si no queréis que se ponga en duda tanta chiampionjk


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

lo de cambiar de tema no es sufisiente


----------



## pr0orz1337 (29 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> No. *Mover la cámara lo hacen siempre*. Yo, hace ya muchos años cuando veía televisión, llegué a ver enfoques torcidos en un programa de variedades. Enfocaban torcido al entrevistado, y luego alejaban la cámara de golpe, para después acercarla bruscamente, etc. Si hay una actuación musical, cuanto mayor sea el ritmo de la música más cambian de enfoque sin parar, porque un subnormal que ejercía de profesor en la facultad de juntaletras o de Comunistización Audiovisual le dijo al que ahora es realizador y al retra que maneja las cámaras que tienen que hacerlo así y debido a su escaso nivel mental no se les ocurrió criticar esa majadería y hacerlo bien, como enfocan por ejemplo en la película "Grease", en la que el espectador puede tener continuidad visual, al no cambiar de plano, y así disfrutar de la coreografía, cosa imposible hoy en día por culpa de esa gentuza que maneja las cámaras.
> 
> Pero no voy a entrar en eso ahora. Ya lo traté en un hilo hace tiempo.



Mover la cámara trata de proyectar "informalidad" "desenfado"...Cuando quieren despertar solemnidad la cámara permanece fija y ponen un redoble de tambores o un sonido grave que se atenúa.


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> https://as.com/futbol/2022/05/29/videos/1653778103_847290.html



A un tipo ganador, campeón, con personalidad, no le va a chulear ese mierda tocándole las narices para amargarle la victoria. Ha hecho bien. Ha sido como lo de Susana Guasch con Florentino, hablándole de Mbapé. Gentuza.


----------



## Edu.R (29 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Kroos deja con la palabra en la boca a un periodista alemán por esta pregunta en pleno césped
> 
> 
> El periodista alemán le dijo a Kroos si era una sorpresa que el Liverpool dominara el partido y Kroos le contestó que habia tenido 90 para preparse una pregunta y se le había ocurrido esa mierda .
> ...



Vale, ya se han hecho eco en España, he visto el video de la ZDF y la frase final es BRVVVVVVTAL. Le suelta un "me hiciste 2 preguntas negativas y con eso ya sabía que eras alemán". Un ALEMÁN a otro ALEMÁN.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (29 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 May 2022)

me acabo de acordar que algun antimadridista puso aqui hace alguna semana 
una supuesta profecia que se habia ido cumpliendo :
que si el betis gana la copa del rey , y no se que del papa , entonces el liverpul gana la copa de europa


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Mover la cámara trata de proyectar "informalidad" "desenfado"...Cuando quieren despertar solemnidad la cámara permanece fija y ponen un redoble de tambores o un sonido grave que se atenúa.



Sí, son las estupideces que les cuentan en la facultad de Mierdismo. Como que si la música es rápida hay que marear al espectador moviendo la cámara sin parar sin dejarle ver la coreografía, etc. Subnormalidades que ellos mismos se las creen y que no critican. Si encima las profesoras son mujeres, como seguro que lo serán, no tendrán ninguna capacidad de crítica y se dedicarán a repetir esas mongoladas robóticamente ad eternum, pero que lo hagan hombres, tiene delito, aunque sólo sea por tener algo de rebeldía que les estimule la capacidad de crítica.


----------



## vurvujo (29 May 2022)




----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Vale, ya se han hecho eco en España, he visto el video de la ZDF y la frase final es BRVVVVVVTAL. Le suelta un "me hiciste 2 preguntas negativas y con eso ya sabía que eras alemán". Un ALEMÁN a otro ALEMÁN.



¿Y tú qué piensas del motivo de decirle eso? ¿Qué malos rollos se traen ahí? O es que "nadie es profeta en su tierra".


----------



## pr0orz1337 (29 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Sí, son las estupideces que les cuentan en la facultad de Mierdismo. Como que si la música es rápida hay que marear al espectador moviendo la cámara sin parar sin dejarle ver la coreografía, etc. Subnormalidades que ellos mismos se las creen y que no critican. Si encima las profesoras son mujeres, como seguro que lo serán, no tendrán ninguna capacidad de crítica y se dedicarán a repetir esas mongoladas robóticamente ad eternum, pero que lo hagan hombres, tiene delito, aunque sólo sea por tener algo de rebeldía que les estimule la capacidad de crítica.



El chiricirco es de "*La Secta*", o sea charía hembrista pura y dura aparte de manipulación emocional a la audiencia de manera descarada.

Y sí, esas mierdas engañan como digo al millennial y al zoomer...Pero a la generaciones más eruditas y versadas en la manipulación televisiva, nos parecen charlotadas.


----------



## skan (29 May 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> El portero está por delante y el balón viene rebotado.



Pero no es fuera de juego porque la toca Fabinho.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (29 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no entiendo que quieres decir
> 
> camavinga (como valverde y rodrygo) han sido CLAVES en todas las remontadas : empezando por la del psg y la del manchester city
> 
> ...



Te contestas a ti mismo, Camavinga ha sido clave en partidos que el Madrid iba perdiendo, por qué no le ha puesto en un partido que el Madrid iba ganando? Por qué será...?

Una cosa que se puede aprender del baloncesto moderno es que lo que importa no es la posición, es el rol del jugador dentro de un equipo y dentro de un partido. Luego aparte de eso puedes cambiar a los jugadores por cansancio, o por evitar tarjetas o por lo que sea, pero visto que era el último partido de la temporada Camavinga no pintaba nada en este partido. 

No pasa nada, Casemiro en 2014 se comió los mocos no sé si en el banquillo o en la grada, y míralo ahora.


----------



## Edu.R (29 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Y tú qué piensas del motivo de decirle eso? ¿Qué malos rollos se traen ahí? O es que "nadie es profeta en su tierra".



Ya se lo he rulado a mis amigos alemanes, ya os contaré. 

Pero al gran Toni le gusta España. Vaya que si. Como se nota lo de ser "ciudadano de mundo".


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ya se lo he rulado a mis amigos alemanes, ya os contaré.
> 
> Pero al gran Toni le gusta España. Vaya que si. Como se nota lo de ser "ciudadano de mundo".



Ya, ¿pero es que en Alemania le tienen manía por haberse ido al Madrid? porque eso de decirle que se nota que eres alemán, es bien fuertecillo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 May 2022)

Esta estoy viendo que esta doliendo muchíiiiiiiisimo en Barcelona.

Pero muchisimo

Joder, que en semis se perdia de 2 goles en el 89. Eso es casi imposible remontarlo hasta en balonmano, ya no digo futbol

Estan rabiando de dolor


----------



## Drogoprofe (29 May 2022)

viruz dijo:


> Vini 1 champions, mratte 0
> Achuparla en casa franchutes.
> A por la 15 escribiendo historia, los últimos 20 minutos han sido mero trámite



Y lo que han robado los franceses en los aledaños?


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)




----------



## Vikingo2016 (29 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


>



Mucho Madrid y camiseta y se fue por dinero el que jugaría gratis! Ja jaaaa


----------



## Drogoprofe (29 May 2022)




----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> El chiricirco es de "*La Secta*", o sea charía hembrista pura y dura aparte de manipulación emocional a la audiencia de manera descarada.
> 
> Y sí, esas mierdas engañan como digo al millennial y al zoomer...Pero a la generaciones más eruditas y versadas en la manipulación televisiva, nos parecen charlotadas.



Prefiero leer este hilo, que es más real: Los madridistas en el hilo, y los antimadridistas escondidos escocidos, excepto la mascota. De la TV casi todo es falso.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (29 May 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Esta estoy viendo que esta doliendo muchíiiiiiiisimo en Barcelona.
> 
> Pero muchisimo
> 
> ...



Es que se les junta todo. En la ruina mas escandalosa parece que les toca una epoca larga de ostracismo europeo mientras su odiado rival no solo gana en casa sino que ademas gana el cetro europeo repleto de jugadores que estan de vuelta....y no tiene deudas economicas y parece haber un relevo generacional prometedor...

Para colmo si hubieran hecho los deberes europeos optarian a una supercopa...


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 May 2022)

Comentario de un seguidor del Man Utd



> Whenever I listen to _Hala Madrid Y Nada Más_, I swear that we need something new and more powerful of a new club anthem..



y es que hay que reconocer que el himno coreado por la grada antes de empezar ya resulta intimidatorio…a dios gracias que alguien tuvo la sensata idea de reemplazar el anterior.


----------



## vurvujo (29 May 2022)

A todo esto, con el mundial terminando en navidad ¿cuándo se jugará el mundial ese de clubes y la supercopa?.


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

Mucho hablar de Courtois, pero si les quitas a Salah, ellos pierden mucho.


----------



## HArtS (29 May 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Esta estoy viendo que esta doliendo muchíiiiiiiisimo en Barcelona.



Andan llorando en twitter sobre el fair play financiero (los culés), que si fue una normativa hecha para perjudicarlos y que deben buscar eliminarla para poder volver a competir con el Madrid...


----------



## vurvujo (29 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Comentario de un seguidor del Man Utd
> 
> 
> 
> y es que hay que reconocer que el himno coreado por la grada antes de empezar ya resulta intimidatorio…a dios gracias que alguien tuvo la sensata idea de reemplazar el anterior.



Por ponerle una pega al himno... tiene un intermedio instrumental un poco incómodo y que le resta potencia, para volver a repetir el final.


----------



## Rotto2 (29 May 2022)

Enjoy Liberman el argentino madridista.


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 May 2022)

Vaya con Courtois “el alto” un mito que se cae


----------



## Rotto2 (29 May 2022)

Bueno pues Ancelotti ya es el mejor entrenador de todos los tiempos y estos hijos de puta desdentados sin estudios le siguen llamando Señor Mayor y alineador.

Hay que cagarse en la puta madre de estos seres ignorantes destructivos enfermos mentales que odian a todos los entrenadores @ccc @Xequinfumfa @ApoloCreed @Torrelodones tócame los.. y muchos más pero estos son los puto peores en especial el puto anormal del avatar del perro.

4 champions en los 2 equipos más grandes de la historia, las 5 ligas grandes de Europa y esta puta gentuza cáncer de la sociedad siguen vomitando su mierda asquerosa contra los mejores entrenadores del mundo porque ellos se creen más listos siendo brutales fracasados solitarios tarados. Lo mismo o peor decían de Zidane estos hijos de puta a los que hay que ahorcar inmediatamente.


----------



## Raul83 (29 May 2022)

Mítico el anuncio de patatas Lays con Messi, siendo un meme desde hace años lo siguen echando y encima justo al terminar el partido o las primeras mitades


----------



## Coto Matamoros. (29 May 2022)

Aquí la bilis traducida.


----------



## viruz (29 May 2022)

Coto Matamoros. dijo:


> Aquí la bilis traducida.



al cruat

cruat es croata en polacocatalan (edit) la 14 y a chupar polla imperial


----------



## vurvujo (29 May 2022)

"Valverde, Vinicius, gal"

"sens afet absolutment res an al partit"


----------



## Policía Pérez (29 May 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Klopp le esta echando pelotas. Para que se entienda: cuando estas atacando siempre dejas uno mas atras para evitar las contras, esto se llama el +1
> El Liverpool no esta dejando el +1 atras para atacar con mas, principalmente porque no le tienen miedo al balon largo sobre Vinicius y Benzema



Al final salio mal, porque en el gol Trent Arnold venia follado a la carrera y no se entero de donde estaba Vinicius

Cuando pensaban que la noche iba por aqui... por alli


----------



## vurvujo (29 May 2022)




----------



## Policía Pérez (29 May 2022)

Me da pena que se vaya. Leyenda


----------



## viruz (29 May 2022)

que si retrasamos el partido, que la prensa inglesa y salah y tal, pues pum pam y a chupar bien piratas, curtua le ha pasado el rabo `por la cara, ccon grumo de rejalo


----------



## Cosmopolita (29 May 2022)

Mi más sincera y respetuosa enhorabuena por la Decimocuarta orejona que acaba de ganar Real Madrid. Felicito al ilustre gremio de los madridistas burbujos.

Atentemente, de un culé burbujo

P.D. Al menos no me insultéis de aquí en adelante.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 May 2022)

buenos y felices días, madridistas.


----------



## xilebo (29 May 2022)

Enhorabuena a todos los madridistas!!!!! otra champions mas!!!!


----------



## xilebo (29 May 2022)

*Salah quería al Real Madrid en la final*


----------



## Glokta (29 May 2022)

HALA MADRID

la champions mas especial que recuerdo con la brutalidad de las remontadas. Que diferencia entre Mbappe y camavinga, este último primer año y ganando la champions con minutos clave


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 May 2022)

a 

*El periodista alemán le dijo a Kroos si era una sorpresa que el Liverpool dominara el partido y Kroos le contestó que habia tenido 90' para preparse una pregunta y se le había ocurrido esa "mierda".*


   


Kroos deja con la palabra en la boca a un periodista alemán por esta pregunta en pleno césped


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (29 May 2022)

Coto Matamoros. dijo:


> Aquí la bilis traducida.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (29 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


>



Jjajaj ,Brutal.


----------



## ccc (29 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Kroos ha jugado todo el partido de 5. Ante la duda pasaban a Kroos. Ni un fallo ante el equipo que más presiona de Europa. Yo creo que no entendemos la magnitud de jugador que es Kroos. Sin ese primer toque que ha tenido hoy nos masacran.
> 
> Está al alcance de pocos.



Y que merito tiene echarla todo el rato para atras? lo siento, pero no: Kroos esta acabado en el futbol de elite, es lo que hay. Hoy nos han hecho 9 oportunidades y Courtois es el hombre del partido. Que hay mas que decir?

Pues unicamente que teniamos un plan b si el liverpool se hubiera puesto por delante y era sacar a Rodrygo y a Camavinga y empezar a jugar.

Lo repito, Kroos es una basura de jugador: de un creador de juego espero que mejore la jugada cuando pase por sus botas. Ha habido hasta 6 jugadas que simplemente dejandola pasar hubiera quedado libre marca y avanzado metros y que ha hecho? Pase atras. Lo siento, es inaguantable.


----------



## ccc (29 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> eres otro que cree que los MILAGROS que ha hecho este equipo durante todo el año , son gracias a este entrenador , del que dices hay que sacarse el sombrero
> 
> y no te das cuenta que es exactamente al reves : los autenticos MILAGROS que ha hecho este equipo , han podido contrarrestar las autenticas CAGADAS de este entrenador.
> 
> ...



Pero nada, que hay que seguir repitiendo las mismas evidencias: La gente es unicamente resultadista.


----------



## _Suso_ (29 May 2022)

Buenos días, HALA MADRID


----------



## treblinca (29 May 2022)

Lo que tenía delante el Madrid es un equipo formidable, orgullosos hay que estar de haberlos ganado. la culpa de Curtois que hizo el partido de su vida.


----------



## ccc (29 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Te contestas a ti mismo, Camavinga ha sido clave en partidos que el Madrid iba perdiendo, por qué no le ha puesto en un partido que el Madrid iba ganando? Por qué será...?
> 
> Una cosa que se puede aprender del baloncesto moderno es que lo que importa no es la posición, es el rol del jugador dentro de un equipo y dentro de un partido. Luego aparte de eso puedes cambiar a los jugadores por cansancio, o por evitar tarjetas o por lo que sea, pero visto que era el último partido de la temporada Camavinga no pintaba nada en este partido.
> 
> No pasa nada, Casemiro en 2014 se comió los mocos no sé si en el banquillo o en la grada, y míralo ahora.



Madre de dios, joder pues no lo pone, porque hay unas jerarquias en el vestuario, que pareceis bobos: El anyo pasado quien jugo en la defensa contra el chelsea aun estando lesionado? Pues Ramos y este hubiera jugado, aunque Militao estuviera de puta madre.

Que parece que no os enterais de nada: Una cosa es que ganemos y otra es el resultadismo y eso es que se esta criticando aqui.


----------



## cebollo (29 May 2022)

La final de ayer también confirma a ojos de todo el mundo que Francia ya es Angola del Norte.


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 May 2022)

Parece que al final tenía razón, lo mejor del partido ha sido el pospartido, manadas y manadas de moronegros robando y asaltando... Y los progres llorando por Twitter JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA

¿No queríais multiculturalidad? A MAMAR.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (29 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Bueno pues Ancelotti ya es el mejor entrenador de todos los tiempos y estos hijos de puta desdentados sin estudios le siguen llamando Señor Mayor y alineador.
> 
> Hay que cagarse en la puta madre de estos seres ignorantes destructivos enfermos mentales que odian a todos los entrenadores @ccc @Xequinfumfa @ApoloCreed @Torrelodones tócame los.. y muchos más pero estos son los puto peores en especial el puto anormal del avatar del perro.
> 
> 4 champions en los 2 equipos más grandes de la historia, las 5 ligas grandes de Europa y esta puta gentuza cáncer de la sociedad siguen vomitando su mierda asquerosa contra los mejores entrenadores del mundo porque ellos se creen más listos siendo brutales fracasados solitarios tarados. Lo mismo o peor decían de Zidane estos hijos de puta a los que hay que ahorcar inmediatamente.



Te he dejado mi thanks a tu mensaje porque me ha hecho gracia tu sobredosis de bilis.

A ver...Ancelotti es adorable. Se ha ganado acabar su contrato y jubilarse por todo lo alto. Ha sido un enorme entrenador pero llevaba ya bastantes años alejado de la élite, entrenando a equipos de tercera y cuarta fila europea (Nápoles, Everton...). El Madrid necesita un entrenador top y actualizado. Ancelotti lo fue, pero ya no lo es. Zidane no lo ha sido nunca. Mourinho lo fue, pero ya no lo es. El Madrid ha hecho una grandísima temporada porque es el puto Madrid y este equipo es una absoluta leyenda, pero no se ha ganado un solo partido por méritos de Ancelotti. Se ha ganado a pesar de Ancelotti.


----------



## filets (29 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> La final de ayer también confirma a ojos de todo el mundo que Francia ya es Angola del Norte.





Primeros JJOO en África


----------



## 4motion (29 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Y que merito tiene echarla todo el rato para atras? lo siento, pero no: Kroos esta acabado en el futbol de elite, es lo que hay. Hoy nos han hecho 9 oportunidades y Courtois es el hombre del partido. Que hay mas que decir?
> 
> Pues unicamente que teniamos un plan b si el liverpool se hubiera puesto por delante y era sacar a Rodrygo y a Camavinga y empezar a jugar.
> 
> Lo repito, Kroos es una basura de jugador: de un creador de juego espero que mejore la jugada cuando pase por sus botas. Ha habido hasta 6 jugadas que simplemente dejandola pasar hubiera quedado libre marca y avanzado metros y que ha hecho? Pase atras. Lo siento, es inaguantable.



Kroos mejor que se retire y demos paso a quien se tiene que dar.

Si vas a traer a touchameni para dejarlo en el banquillo o sacarlo enndl minuto 85 abuelo cejas, entonces mejor no.

Ayer nos salvo courtois, y eso quiere decir algo NO BUENO, la media da para lo que da y habrá que poner remedio YA.

HACE FALTA OTRO delantero como el comer.

Yo di mi opinión, Nkunku y touchameni.

Y poco más, eso sí que L o s camavinga, touchameni y demás tengan responsabilidad y galones y los veteranos cedan el paso.

Así podremos luchar por la 15.

WHO IS MBAPPE?

Ahora la mari dice que no vino porque en el Madrid no se puede ganar más, que lo gana todo.

Necesita un reto de muchos millones el. Hijo de puta. 

Jajajaja 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Walter Sobchak (29 May 2022)

Hoy es uno de esos dias en los que vale la pena leer el yoya.


----------



## Ritalapollera (29 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1073332
> 
> Primeros JJOO en África



Forma de mujer... cómo no...

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 May 2022)

Mourinho se acuerda del Madrid
Que el Real Madrid deja huella es innegable. Incluso Jose Mourinho tuvo un momento ayer para enviar un mensaje de felicitación al club blanco, aunque por cómo lo hizo paso inadvertido para la mayoría. El ex entrenador del conjunto blanco respondió una de las publicaciones del Madrid en Instagram con este mensaje: *"Grande Real Madrid, grande presi, grande Carlo".*



grande mou!!!


----------



## Tubiegah (29 May 2022)

Ayy goder 8 copasdeuropa he visto levantar al Madric y 8 resacones como un castillo. Como sigan a este ritmo voy a tener que ir encargando un hígado nuevo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 May 2022)

ferdinand llamando tonto a Owen


"Sigo pensando que son el mejor equipo de Europa, de verdad. En otras ocasiones estarían grabando su nombre en el trofeo", dijo Owen tras el choque, a lo que Ferdinand respondió: "¿Cómo puedes decir que son el mejor equipo de Europa? Acaban de perder la liga y la final de la Champions".


----------



## ccc (29 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Kroos mejor que se retire y demos paso a quien se tiene que dar.
> 
> Si vas a traer a touchameni para dejarlo en el banquillo o sacarlo enndl minuto 85 abuelo cejas, entonces mejor no.
> 
> ...



No se si os fijais que las palabras de la madre no son nada nuevo, ya lo decia Neymar cuando se marcho a Francia: Que tenia el reto de poner a la liga francesa en un punto mas alto y hacer al PSG un grande de europa con champions,....,lo digo en serio, estas frases ya se dijeron en su dia.

Soy contrario a la llegada de Toucha si es por 80Kilotones porque eso significa de facto dar menos oportunidades a Camavinga y a Valverde y el anyo que viene tienen que tener ambos minimo 3000 minutos, cosa que dudo pues hay que dar minutos a los de siempre. Y ademas tienen intereses, pues si se gana todo el mundo se olvida del como y llega la renovacion; y recordar que hay tontos que llegan a pedir la renovacion del marcelo. Yo renovaria a Ceballos si nadie me da 15 millones por el y en ese caso intentaria el fichaje de fabian por 25M: Tienes un equipo apanyado que nos da para la liga y que no se deberia hundir en europa.

Delantero necesitamos como el comer, pero el problema es que te van hacerlo pagar a precio de oro y despues para que? Para que Benzema juegue sus 4000 minutos por temporada?. Lo siento, pero no. A Jovic le hemos hundido asi, y os lo puedo decir alto y claro, Jovic no es tan paquete como nos intentan vender, al igual que no era el superdelantero que dijeron era.

Creo que hay que ser resultadista, hemos ganado liga y champions y Florentino deberia hacer retoques baratos y si las cosas van mal, senyalar a los viejos y retirarlos. Pero no fichar carisimo, para dejar en el banco y despues dejar ir.

Por n-esima vez repito tb que de Ramos nos libramos porque fue muy tonto, de Varane porque queria ir a Manchester,..., esperemos que el madrid no renueve a mas de 1 anyo vista a la CMK, porque este anyo ha sido insufrible.


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> a
> 
> *El periodista alemán le dijo a Kroos si era una sorpresa que el Liverpool dominara el partido y Kroos le contestó que habia tenido 90' para preparse una pregunta y se le había ocurrido esa "mierda".*
> 
> ...



Antonio es un fenómeno.


----------



## juantxxxo (29 May 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Hoy es uno de esos dias en los que vale la pena leer el yoya.



Del yoya:
antonio • hace 8 horas
Ya más en frío, para mi ha sido una champions dirigida con esto de las remontadas etc. Creo que el análisis es claro, físico a tope (hola Pintus), mucho oficio, pérfida de tiempo y colocación defensiva, y un zorro italiano en el banquillo que te mete 10 tíos atrás y no se pone ni colorado, y a la que puede te pega una contra y adios, es más, hasta se permite hacer ver que esta muerto, cansado, se repliega, descansa y vuelve a atacar. Es mi resumen de como veo todo esto, os puedo asegurar que todas las champions malignas han sido duras, pero no se si por como está el Barça, o por lo que me toca aguantar en mi entorno, esta champions me ha debajo destrozado, aún así FORÇA BARÇA!!!! VOLVEREMOS!! SOMOS LOS UNICOS QUE MIRAMOS A ESTA ESCORIA SIN MIEDO!! A LA CARA!! Y LO SABEN!! que no me hablen de equipos ingleses, bayern,psg. solo nosotros, el BARÇA, estoy seguro que de habernos cruzado en su camino alguna champions les habríamos quitado.


----------



## fred (29 May 2022)

Buenos días madridistas de bien.Ahora a esperar los videos de las fiestazas que se montan en todo el mundo cuando jugamos y ganamos la final.Para algunos sitios es el acontecimiento social del año,que grandes somos coñe.


----------



## ccc (29 May 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Del yoya:
> antonio • hace 8 horas
> Ya más en frío, para mi ha sido una champions dirigida con esto de las remontadas etc. Creo que el análisis es claro, físico a tope (hola Pintus), mucho oficio, pérfida de tiempo y colocación defensiva, y un zorro italiano en el banquillo que te mete 10 tíos atrás y no se pone ni colorado, y a la que puede te pega una contra y adios, es más, hasta se permite hacer ver que esta muerto, cansado, se repliega, descansa y vuelve a atacar. Es mi resumen de como veo todo esto, os puedo asegurar que todas las champions malignas han sido duras, pero no se si por como está el Barça, o por lo que me toca aguantar en mi entorno, esta champions me ha debajo destrozado, aún así FORÇA BARÇA!!!! VOLVEREMOS!! SOMOS LOS UNICOS QUE MIRAMOS A ESTA ESCORIA SIN MIEDO!! A LA CARA!! Y LO SABEN!! que no me hablen de equipos ingleses, bayern,psg. solo nosotros, el BARÇA, estoy seguro que de habernos cruzado en su camino alguna champions les habríamos quitado.



Estos del BCN todavia no se enteran: A no ser que vendan patrimonio, el equipo va a ser cada anyo peor, es lo que hay: Para comenzar Dembele se les va a ir y a de jong lo van a tener que vender; suerte han tenido que Araujo ha renovado, porque en otro caso, no los veia candidato a clasificar para la champions. 

Este BCN depende de que no se lesione Fatih, de su ingenieria financiera (si se le puede llamar asi a las chapuzas que hacen) y del relato del Xavi para tenerlos contentos: Nosotros a lo nuestro: Ganar 2/3 ligas seguidas y no hacer el ridiculo en champions y ahora volvemos a ganar margen por un par de anyos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 May 2022)

Tadeus dijo:


> Y esta coña? Supongo que las nuevas generaciones le darán otro sentido.



No es una coña, es un anuncio que ya tiene bastantes años.


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 May 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Del yoya:
> antonio • hace 8 horas
> Ya más en frío, para mi ha sido una champions dirigida con esto de las remontadas etc. Creo que el análisis es claro, físico a tope (hola Pintus), mucho oficio, pérfida de tiempo y colocación defensiva, y un zorro italiano en el banquillo que te mete 10 tíos atrás y no se pone ni colorado, y a la que puede te pega una contra y adios, es más, hasta se permite hacer ver que esta muerto, cansado, se repliega, descansa y vuelve a atacar. Es mi resumen de como veo todo esto, os puedo asegurar que todas las champions malignas han sido duras, pero no se si por como está el Barça, o por lo que me toca aguantar en mi entorno, esta champions me ha debajo destrozado, aún así FORÇA BARÇA!!!! VOLVEREMOS!! SOMOS LOS UNICOS QUE MIRAMOS A ESTA ESCORIA SIN MIEDO!! A LA CARA!! Y LO SABEN!! que no me hablen de equipos ingleses, bayern,psg. solo nosotros, el BARÇA, estoy seguro que de habernos cruzado en su camino alguna champions les habríamos quitado.



Cuanto daño hacen las drogas y el no usar el cerebro.


----------



## filets (29 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> ferdinand llamando tonto a Owen
> 
> 
> "Sigo pensando que son el mejor equipo de Europa, de verdad. En otras ocasiones estarían grabando su nombre en el trofeo", dijo Owen tras el choque, a lo que Ferdinand respondió: "¿Cómo puedes decir que son el mejor equipo de Europa? Acaban de perder la liga y la final de la Champions".



El Pool ha metido cero goles en las 3 finales que ha jugado
Las dos que gano lo hizo por penaltys
Quiza no son tan buenos como se piensan


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Kroos ha jugado todo el partido de 5. Ante la duda pasaban a Kroos. Ni un fallo ante el equipo que más presiona de Europa. Yo creo que no entendemos la magnitud de jugador que es Kroos. Sin ese primer toque que ha tenido hoy nos masacran.
> 
> Está al alcance de pocos.



HOy Kroos muy bien, para mi mejor que BEnzema que no ah tenido el día y Viniicius verde en como usar el cuerpo con centrales como el bicho que tenía al lado, los dos mejores centrales de la liga inglesa. Casemiro está sin físico, lo da todo pero no da para más, al final metido de central, porque no puede correr, lento a más no poder. Modric regular, tengo laimpresión de que desde el principio han querido jugar lentos porqeu sabían que no podían ir al correcalles desde el minuto uno, tendría que ser en el segundo tiempo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 May 2022)

ES de listo jugar con el tipo de jugadores que tienes, pretender jugar auna cosa con jugadores que no sirven para eso es de imbéciles, pero a estos no se les mete en la cabeza, son los panenkitas.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 May 2022)

El mejor centro del campo de la historia del fútbol de clubes. Ayer lo volvieron a demostrar.


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 May 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Está Valverde en la tele hablando y es medio retrasado what the fuck?? Si tiene cara de listo y culto pero en absoluto. Habla como de barrio de chabolas.



NAció en un barrio humilde, podría hablar como esos que elegimos como presidentes con títulos falsos, pero es fútbolista, no orador. Lo mismo te has creido que hablaría de la bomba atómica.


----------



## AlterEgoYo (29 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí, la clave de esta copa ha sido Curtois. Jamás en mi vida he visto un portero tan determinante.



A quien debemos darle gracias es a su ex. Gracias a eso, a que ella se separó de él y se instaló en Madrid, tenemos al mejor portero del mundo. Para eso fichó por el.Madrid, para estar cerca de sus hijos. Otros equipos le pueden ofrecer más.

Marta Domínguez, no sé quién eres, pero el Madrid te debe la Champions






El tortuoso matrimonio (ya roto) de Thibaut Courtois y Marta Domínguez


Su última reconciliación en agosto de 2018 solo ha durado unos meses. Su incipiente romance con la modelo es el carpetazo definitivo de una unión marcada por las supuestas infidelidades del guardameta




www.google.com


----------



## Ritalapollera (29 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> a
> 
> *El periodista alemán le dijo a Kroos si era una sorpresa que el Liverpool dominara el partido y Kroos le contestó que habia tenido 90' para preparse una pregunta y se le había ocurrido esa "mierda".*
> 
> ...



Jajajajajajajajaja bruuuuuuuuuutal

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí, la clave de esta copa ha sido Curtois. Jamás en mi vida he visto un portero tan determinante.



No olviden que periolitos con intereses en traspasos querían que se fichase a Kepa.


----------



## Scardanelli (29 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Y que merito tiene echarla todo el rato para atras? lo siento, pero no: Kroos esta acabado en el futbol de elite, es lo que hay. Hoy nos han hecho 9 oportunidades y Courtois es el hombre del partido. Que hay mas que decir?
> 
> Pues unicamente que teniamos un plan b si el liverpool se hubiera puesto por delante y era sacar a Rodrygo y a Camavinga y empezar a jugar.
> 
> Lo repito, Kroos es una basura de jugador: de un creador de juego espero que mejore la jugada cuando pase por sus botas. Ha habido hasta 6 jugadas que simplemente dejandola pasar hubiera quedado libre marca y avanzado metros y que ha hecho? Pase atras. Lo siento, es inaguantable.



Lo que pasó ayer es que el Madrid no necesitó arriesgar. No necesitó hacer otra cosa, ni cambiar de plan. Con un gol robado, le bastó lo que hizo para ganar 2-0 al Liverpool y Kroos hizo lo que le pidió su entrenador. Sacar el balón con limpieza ante una presión brutal. Si el equipo no se estiró más no fue por culpa de Kroos que jugó esencialmente de pivote casi todo el partido. 

Yo sigo pensando hace tiempo que no se puede jugar con la CKM, pero hoy han ganado otra Copa de Europa. Este equipo necesita muchos cambios, empezando por un delantero top y un extremo derecho. Luego están Aurelio y Rudiger que van a suponer un impacto tremendo. Yo veo un equipo dominante de una forma muy diferente con Camavinga, Aurelio, Fede y Alaba para 3 puestos del medio. Me sigue faltando un Bernado Silva para reemplazar a Modric... pero eso tendrá que ser el año que viene. El error de todo sería pensar que Alaba puede volver a ser lateral izquierdo.

Hoy toca disfrutar de estos jerarcas, que han ganado 5 Copas de Europa en 8 años. Se dice pronto.


----------



## Scardanelli (29 May 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Te he dejado mi thanks a tu mensaje porque me ha hecho gracia tu sobredosis de bilis.
> 
> A ver...Ancelotti es adorable. Se ha ganado acabar su contrato y jubilarse por todo lo alto. Ha sido un enorme entrenador pero llevaba ya bastantes años alejado de la élite, entrenando a equipos de tercera y cuarta fila europea (Nápoles, Everton...). El Madrid necesita un entrenador top y actualizado. Ancelotti lo fue, pero ya no lo es. Zidane no lo ha sido nunca. Mourinho lo fue, pero ya no lo es. El Madrid ha hecho una grandísima temporada porque es el puto Madrid y este equipo es una absoluta leyenda, pero no se ha ganado un solo partido por méritos de Ancelotti. Se ha ganado a pesar de Ancelotti.



El entrenador es DAVIDE... 

Ya lo dije ayer, pero lo repito. Este partido lo hubiera firmado el mejor Lippi y también Zidane, que no deja de ser un discípulo de Lippi. Y el Madrid no cambió ni arriesgo porque no necesitó hacerlo. Puede gustar más o menos (a mí menos), pero es la realidad.

Y yo pensaría en otro entrenador, pero ahora mismo no tengo claro a quién.... como ya lo hemos hecho todo en esto del fútbol a lo mejor apostaba por Gallardo...


----------



## pepitoburbujas (29 May 2022)

Hooooliiiis!

Ayer no pude conectarme porque estaba digiriendo el owned tamaño XXl que una vez más me tuve que comer.

Señores, hemos ganado la champions más difícil que se recuerda. Por eso ha de tener más valor, porque a diferencia de cuando estaba CR7 por ejemplo, esta vez había varios equipos mejores que el nuestro.
Y aún así el equipo ha dado un recital de cómo ganar un partido cuando eres de partida inferior al rival. De hecho, podrían escribir un manual, eso sí con un disclaimer al final "no intente reproducir los resultados a no ser que esté 100 % seguro de poder seguir este manual. Podría terminar seriamente goleado".

Repito, esta champions tiene un valor enorme. Muchos equipos no es que no la hayan ganado, es que ni una final han podido jugar. El Madrid de la quinta del buitre tenía una gran plantilla, y nunca pudo jugar una final siquiera. Esto no es para nada fácil, que se lo digan a los jeques.

Ancelotti ayer nos ha padreado a todos. No es que haya mantenido a la CMK todo el partido, es que casi gana la champions sin hacer un solo cambio. Alucinante. Yo soy de los más críticos con Kroos, pero creo que ayer jugó un buen partido, obviando que el físico no le da. Grande Kroos mandando a pastar en perfecto alemán a un periolisto que probablemente era de RAC1 aunque lo disimulaba muy bien el cabrón jajaja.

Casemiro empezó mal y acabó bien. Por un momento me lo imaginé de central, recordando como Donato era centrocampista y terminó su carrera como central en una defensa de 5 con el Dépor.

Carvajal hciendo el mejor partido de la temporada. Benzema no lució porque el equipo tuvo poco o nulo juego de ataque hasta casi el final. Vini (el matapalomas, ficticius, etc...) marcando en una final de champions y dando un título. Los haters, a la cueva.

Courtois haciendo uno de los partidos más impresionantes que se le recuerdan a un portero. Salah desesperado totalmente. Me pasó algo extraño durante el partido: cuando en la primera parte saca el balón de gol a Mané que da en el palo, en ese momento dejé de sufrir, pensando que nada podía hacer que marcasen ya.

Y Ancelotti...pues qué queréis que os diga: cuando anunciaron el fichaje me ilusioné entre cero y nada. Los datos dicen que con él y una plantilla inferior a la de los últimos años se ha hecho la mejor temporada que se recuerda, aún encima habiendo equipos muy superiores por el medio. Ha habido muchos goles, grandes partidos...Esta champions quedará para la historia como la más épica de todas. No es lo mismo ganar con la BBC y la CMK en su apogeo que como lo hemos hecho ahora. Esta plantilla hace un año-dos años había aburrido a las ovejas. Creo que el mérito del italiano ha sido cohesionar una plantilla en torno a una idea, jugar como un equipo, lo cual ha dado el plus necesario para contrarrestar la superioridad de otros equipos. Por eso el gran valor.

También me alegro por el owned que se han llevado los jeques y los clubes-estado. Aunque sea por un momento, a la cueva también.

Ahora a disfrutar, y tenemos unos mesecillos para ya sí hablar de fichajes, etc. Los cracks gordos-ilusioaaficiones se los han llevado los jeques. Pero esta plantilla nos ha enseñado que no necesariamente con los cromos premium se ganan los títulos. Hay que reforzar el medio campo y la delantera, pues Benzema difícilmente podrá repetir lo de este año. Dinero tiene que haber y se libera alguna ficha cara como la del golfista. Espero que el club se mueva.

Ah, gracias a los no madridistas que han entrado a felicitar en el hilo.


----------



## Scardanelli (29 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ES de listo jugar con el tipo de jugadores que tienes, pretender jugar auna cosa con jugadores que no sirven para eso es de imbéciles, pero a estos no se les mete en la cabeza, son los panenkitas.



El Madrid podría haber hecho otra cosa ayer con Camavinga y Rodrygo en el campo. Yo creo que en el minuto 65 el equipo pedía eso. Pero es que si vas ganado al Liverpool y no te están creando tanto peligro da mucho miedo cambiar. 

La realidad es que ayer el Madrid tuvo el partido más cómodo desde la fase de grupo y no necesitó hacer nada más ni asumir más riesgos para ganar.


----------



## Uchiha Madara (29 May 2022)

VAAAAAAMOOOOOOOOS JODEEEER!!! 14 PUTAS CHAMPIONS, SOMOS LOS MEJORES


----------



## Lake (29 May 2022)

La decadencia de Kroos va a dejar un hueco muy difícil de llenar , ya que el teutón lleva el ritmo que conviene al equipo ( y que le conviene a el ) sin dejarse llevar emocionalmente por los goles y las tretas adversaria. Eso ha sido clave este año , muchos lo achacan al italiano , yo veo una bicefalia con el aleman .
Pero evidentemente va a ser muy dificil repetir la gesta con estos hombres cada día más envejecidos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 May 2022)

Buenos días!!! Siguen las grandes ROCIADAS madrileñas por Europa!!!!!!

Toma Ceferino rociada!!!!!!
Toma Nasser rociada!!!!!!
Toma mbappe rociada!!!!


----------



## Th89 (29 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> El Pool ha metido cero goles en las 3 finales que ha jugado
> Las dos que gano lo hizo por penaltys
> Quiza no son tan buenos como se piensan



El que es bueno lo demuestra, sale al campo, te gana y se va a celebrarlo.

Estos subnormales, encabezados por el moro de Salah, llevan un mes ladrando, mientras el Madrid calladito y a lo suyo.

El payaso ese no entendió que para ir de gallo tienes que ser Cr7 o un monstruo similar. Han pasado de poder ganar 4 títulos a 2 chupitos.

Por la boca muere el pez.


----------



## Ramonmo (29 May 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Forma de mujer... cómo no...
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



¿Ese es el símbolo de los juegos de París? No fastidies ¿y qué tiene que ver eso con el deporte, si parece el logo de una peluquería?


----------



## Scardanelli (29 May 2022)

Lo he puesto en el hilo del Farsa, pero me resisto a no ponerlo aquí. Este hilo de Twitter es buenísimo para ver como algunos culés siguen teniendo una especie de superioridad moral de la posesió, aunque estén en el fango y como otros piden despertar porque el deporte de élite es otra cosa... Es una cosa tremenda como funciona la mente de esta gente...


----------



## 11kjuan (29 May 2022)

A ver dónde están los piperos que no creían en este equipo.
Que decían que el Liverpool nos iba a arrollar.


----------



## Scardanelli (29 May 2022)

Bueno, puesto esto está hecho ya. 

VAMOS A POR LA 15.


----------



## Satori (29 May 2022)

Bueno, pues no soy madridista pero enhorabuena por la nueva orejona.

Como curiosidad contaré que a veces hago de pacopitoniso de una forma un tanto peculiar: me hago la pregunta que sea, en este caso si ganaría el Madrid, y juego a varios juegos que tengo en el portátil: solitario, mahjong, corazones y carta blanca. El caso es que gané los cuatro, así que los presagios eran claros: que el Madrid ganaría.

Es increíble que con el equipo y el entrenador que tiene, el Real haya ganado liga y champions, pero es lo bonito del futbol, su imprevisibilidad.

Creo que gran parte del mérito ha sido del portero Courtois y me acordé de una frase que escuché hace muchísimos años en la tele a un entrenador de futbol español, creo que era Luis Aragonés: un buen portero es el que para todo lo que se puede parar, y también para algo de lo que no se puede. El belga lo paró todo ayer, lo posible y lo imposible.

De nuevo, enhorabuena!


----------



## Otrasvidas (29 May 2022)

Negrapé, vete a chuparla. No queremos estrellitas mercenarias. Nosotros somos más de títulos. Hala Madrid. Arriba España.


----------



## Scardanelli (29 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Madrid sin rodilla. Empezamos bien.



Madrid sin rodilla y termina ganando con el gol de un tío más negro que el tizón...


----------



## sociedadponzi (29 May 2022)

por orden de mas dificil a menos

manchester, eliminados 179 minutos
psg
liverpool
chelsea, se le dio un banyo en la vuelta


----------



## Drogoprofe (29 May 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> por orden de mas dificil a menos
> 
> manchester, eliminados 179 minutos
> psg
> ...



Lo dijeron ellos y coincido fue el chelsea


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 May 2022)




----------



## Coherente (29 May 2022)

Entro al hilo como el que va al zoo a mirar animales exóticos, entro a mirar atónito vuestra majadería extrema.

El puñado de simios en paro o con trabajos de mierda dándose la "enhorabuena" y hablando de traer más extranjeros a "su equipo" uno compuesto por 7 negros, 4 moros y 4 eslavos.

En el 2155 se jugarán la competición a cara o cruz y pasaréis semanas celebrando que sois los mejores. No sois imbéciles, sois todos enfermos mentales.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 May 2022)

Anoche sacamos la Rociadora automática!!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 May 2022)

Rociamatic!!!!!!


----------



## ravenare (29 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Rociamatic!!!!!!



Dónde vais los de Leganitos a celebrar los éxitos del Madrid? O cogéis el cercanías?


----------



## sociedadponzi (29 May 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Lo dijeron ellos y coincido fue el chelsea



ah si el.madrid iba 3-0 perdiendo en londres

pero en la vuelta se gano facil

creo que el chelsea fue el mas facil d elos 4


----------



## Edu.R (29 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Lo he puesto en el hilo del Farsa, pero me resisto a no ponerlo aquí. Este hilo de Twitter es buenísimo para ver como algunos culés siguen teniendo una especie de superioridad moral de la posesió, aunque estén en el fango y como otros piden despertar porque el deporte de élite es otra cosa... Es una cosa tremenda como funciona la mente de esta gente...



Ya, mis cojones. Esta gente se ha creido el discursito de la pusesió, y bien que alaban a Cruyff cuando se ganaron 3 Ligas seguidas de rebote el último día porque el rival la cagó (2 veces nosotros y una el Depor).

Habrá que seguir dando guerra, no les vamos a convencer de nada, pero al menos les podemos seguir dejando en evidencia.

Cualquier aficionado querría haber vivido las 3 remontadas del Bernabeu. Ellos no dejan de hablar del Iniestazo o del 6-1 al PSG... que encima fueron via arbitraje Paco de mierda. Eso para ellos es fútbol de kilates, lo que hacemos los demás obviamente no vale un cagao.


----------



## filets (29 May 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> ¿Ese es el símbolo de los juegos de París? No fastidies ¿y qué tiene que ver eso con el deporte, si parece el logo de una peluquería?



es la llama olimpica


----------



## sociedadponzi (29 May 2022)

debe ser jodido hoy ser un arrogante hooligan ingles


----------



## Ramonmo (29 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> es la llama olimpica



Es _una llama_ que perfila el rostro de una señora con "cool hairstyle". Lo de olímpica nadie lo diría si no lo pusiera debajo.


----------



## Edu.R (29 May 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> debe ser jodido hoy ser un arrogante hooligan ingles



Si, da igual lo que pase. Owen ayer soltó que el Liverpool sigue siendo "el mejor", aunque han ganado en todo el año una Copa (Ni Liga ni Champions), Guardiola que lo más difícil es la Premier, que la Champions solo es "bonita"... pues asi todo.

El Real Madrid se ha cargado a todo su top-3 este año, uno detrás de otro, en 2018 se cargó al campeón de Alemania, de Italia, de Francia y al futuro campeón de Inglaterra, uno por uno. Sigue dando igual, es suerte y no tiene mérito alguno.

Con gente asi mejor no hablar.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 May 2022)

una PENA que el villareal no tuviera portero....


----------



## Roedr (29 May 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> debe ser jodido hoy ser un arrogante hooligan ingles



Es su día a día.


----------



## Rotto2 (29 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Mi más sincera y respetuosa enhorabuena por la Decimocuarta orejona que acaba de ganar Real Madrid. Felicito al ilustre gremio de los madridistas burbujos.
> 
> Atentemente, de un culé burbujo
> 
> P.D. Al menos no me insultéis de aquí en adelante.



Hijo de kurwa te queda mucha polla que tragar polaco polaco al cuadrado.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (29 May 2022)

Dos detalles.
1) Ceferin no le entregó la copa a Marcelo. Fue el rey. Se lo llevaron a París solo para eso cuando por la mañana había estado en el desfile militar en Huesca.
2) Con una plantilla y entrenador calificados de no favoritos para nada al principio de temporada y hasta diciembre, el Real Madrid ha cerrado *la mejor temporada de su historia*. Moraleja: no hay que creer a esos pitonisos de los medios, sino creer en uno mismo.


----------



## Edu.R (29 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> una PENA que el villareal no tuviera portero....



Pues ha sido una de las diferencias, Rulli en la semifinal hizo una segunda parte lamentable. Hasta el Villarreal logró plantarles cara, pero... pero con portero, al menos el 2-1 y el 2-3 no hubiesen sido gol.

Por cierto el Liverpool no estuvo en ninguna eliminatoria por detrás, esas cosas también hay que saber gestionarlas. Ayer se les dio regular.


----------



## fachacine (29 May 2022)

Y por cierto, en agosto comenzará una nueva temporada donde de nuevo en las casas de apuestas y en los sesudos análisis de los Maldinis de turno el PSG y el City y el Bayern y el Liverpool serán de nuevo los máximos favoritos para ganar la Champions 2022-2023, y el Madrid volverá a ser el cuarto o quinto favorito. Lo de siempre, vamos.


----------



## fachacine (29 May 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Dos detalles.
> 1) Ceferin no le entregó la copa a Marcelo. Fue el rey. Se lo llevaron a París solo para eso cuando por la mañana había estado en el desfile militar en Huesca.
> 2) Con una plantilla y entrenador calificados de no favoritos para nada al principio de temporada y hasta diciembre, el Real Madrid ha cerrado *la mejor temporada de su historia*. Moraleja: no hay que creer a esos pitonisos de los medios, sino creer en uno mismo.



La copa se la dió Ceferin


----------



## PORRON (29 May 2022)

Tocate los cojones.


----------



## Rotto2 (29 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El entrenador es DAVIDE...
> 
> Ya lo dije ayer, pero lo repito. Este partido lo hubiera firmado el mejor Lippi y también Zidane, que no deja de ser un discípulo de Lippi. Y el Madrid no cambió ni arriesgo porque no necesitó hacerlo. Puede gustar más o menos (a mí menos), pero es la realidad.
> 
> Y yo pensaría en otro entrenador, pero ahora mismo no tengo claro a quién.... como ya lo hemos hecho todo en esto del fútbol a lo mejor apostaba por Gallardo...



Lippi jugaba igual que Capello y seguramente Capello igual que muchos otros famosos italianos como Trapattoni, Bearzot etc. Ellos inventaron el fútbol defensivo mezquino resultadista y ayer volvieron a ganar. Por cierto que estuve viendo La Gazzetta Dello Sport y todos los artículos de portada eran sobre Carletto y sus récords, el éxito de Italia como el descubrimiento de América que celebran como propio.


----------



## Edu.R (29 May 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Tocate los cojones.



Ellos pueden sacar la Senyera, nosotros no podemos sacar la bandera de España.

Es que son asi. Ellos buenos, resto malos.

El Atleti y un montón de equipos llevan la bandera de España, luego dicen que porque queremos que el Barcelona pierda en Europa. Normal.


----------



## Chichimango (29 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Y por cierto, en agosto comenzará una nueva temporada donde de nuevo en las casas de apuestas y en los sesudos análisis de los Maldinis de turno el PSG y el City y el Bayern y el Liverpool serán de nuevo los máximos favoritos para ganar la Champions 2022-2023, y el Madrid volverá a ser el cuarto o quinto favorito. Lo de siempre, vamos.



Ojalá nos pusiesen los cuartos... Este año no estábamos ni entre los 10 primeros.


----------



## spam (29 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> [...]Habrá que seguir dando guerra, no les vamos a convencer de nada, pero al menos les podemos seguir dejando en evidencia.[...]



No vale la pena, imponer su "relato" es la pataleta que les queda ante su reiterada impotencia. Y aún así, los hechos están ahí, presenciados por millones y de manera directa sin filtrar por un narrador interesado. El ruido anti nos hace a menudo perder la perspectiva de que por cada hater que publica en twitter o en una columna, hay miles de personas por el mundo flipando y reconociendo que lo de este club es para darle de comer aparte. Gente a quien la distancia mantiene al margen de ideologías y fanatismos, así que es inevitable que acaben admirando este hacer lo imposible una y otra vez.

LADRAN, LUEGO CAMPEONAMOS.


----------



## fred (29 May 2022)

fred dijo:


> Este gif fue mitico en su momento



Ayer con las prisas no encontré la secuencia completa,me descojono cada vez que la veo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si, da igual lo que pase. Owen ayer soltó que el Liverpool sigue siendo "el mejor", aunque han ganado en todo el año una Copa (Ni Liga ni Champions), Guardiola que lo más difícil es la Premier, que la Champions solo es "bonita"... pues asi todo.
> 
> El Real Madrid se ha cargado a todo su top-3 este año, uno detrás de otro, en 2018 se cargó al campeón de Alemania, de Italia, de Francia y al futuro campeón de Inglaterra, uno por uno. Sigue dando igual, es suerte y no tiene mérito alguno.
> 
> Con gente asi mejor no hablar.



Que la sigan chupando.

Owen tienen un odio claro al Madrí. No se adaptó al equipo ni a la ciudad y demostró que no merecía el balón de oro que le acababan de dar.

Y no solo es el Madrí. Los equipos españoles todos los años, con mucho menos dinero, les damos bofetadas en Europa.

Lo he dicho varias veces y lo vuelvo a repetir: ellos solo saben estar todo el partido desesperados buscando puerta. No piensan realmente qué es lo mejor para el partido ni quien es el rival. Y eso no es competir. El Pool en el 19 ganó la champions porque era contra el Totenham.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)

fred dijo:


> Ayer con las prisas no encontré la secuencia completa,me descojono cada vez que la veo



¿Consiguió empotrársela?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues ha sido una de las diferencias, Rulli en la semifinal hizo una segunda parte lamentable. Hasta el Villarreal logró plantarles cara, pero... pero con portero, al menos el 2-1 y el 2-3 no hubiesen sido gol.
> 
> Por cierto el Liverpool no estuvo en ninguna eliminatoria por detrás, esas cosas también hay que saber gestionarlas. Ayer se les dio regular.



Benfica, Inter y Villarreal. Su camino ha sido cómodo. Y aún así lo pasaron mal con los 3.


----------



## arriondas (29 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Decimocourtois



El Balón de Oro deberían dárselo a él, y lo digo en serio. Si el Madrid ha ganado la Champions en buena medida se debe a sus actuaciones.


----------



## filets (29 May 2022)

fred dijo:


> Ayer con las prisas no encontré la secuencia completa,me descojono cada vez que la veo



le tira un pico y le hace una cobra

eso ahora son 4 años de carcel


----------



## keko (29 May 2022)

Hala Madrid!!!!!
Somos una roca como equipo y el Liverpool ayer se le veía impotente. Que tenemos que mejorar el equipo seguro, pero estos jugadores con la experiencia que tienen son un equipo muy jodido de batir. Saludos


----------



## Chichimango (29 May 2022)

El relato del "juego bonito" tiene impacto cuando ganas, porque ganar es un altavoz, te pone en el centro de todo y puedes vender la moto con más autoridad. Pero cuando pierdes, la gente suda de ti, por muy bien que juegues. 

Yo anoche estuve trasteando por varios digitales deportivos internacionales, y se hablaba de emoción, de Curtuá, de épica, de templanza, de leyenda, de mil cosas menos de juego bonito o feo. En una final nadie espera ver un partidazo, o al menos un partidazo de los de 17.000 toques por jugada. 

Y eso por no hablar de que el Barça lleva años sin jugar bien al fútbol, porque esa es otra: juegan bien 50 partidos y ya se creen que el juego bonito se les aplica siempre, en exclusiva y por derecho.


----------



## cebollo (29 May 2022)

A mi me divierte el discurso de "el resultado no lo es todo pero si el resultado no me gusta estoy 6 meses rabiando y echando espuma por la boca" je, je je.


----------



## DRIDMA (29 May 2022)




----------



## ccc (29 May 2022)

Que si, que si, que Kroos hizo un partido espectacular y por eso no tuvimos nunca el control del juego: Repetis mantras y no veis los partidos por vosotros mismos:

- Courtois: Una de las mejores actuaciones en una final que se recuerdan.
- Carvajal: Inmenso, energia pura, consiguio desactivar la banda izquierda del liverpool..
- Valverde: Increible, ayudo a Carvajal en labores defensivas y dio oxigeno al equipo con sus salidas.
- Mendy: Impecable.
- Militao: Sin palabras, ningun error, colocacion, no se puede hacer mejor.
- Alaba: Lo mismo que Militao.
- Vini: Gol y unica alternativa para generar peligro del equipo: Fundamental.
- Benzema: Correcto, tuvo que retroceder para ayudar en la creacion y lanzar a Vini.
- Modric: Correcto, supo leer el partido y consiguio superar lineas de presion.
- Casemiro: A pesar de una primera parte para olvidar, mejoro en la segunda parte, consiguiendo un partido correcto (y mas si comparamos con Fabinho).

A ver, que decimos de Kroos? Increible su saber estar con un 99,99% de efectividad pasando el balon siempre hacia atras?

Ayer pese al partidazo de la mayoria de jugadores, el Livepool hizo 17 oportunidades claras de gol y nosotros tuvimos 2, siendo el portero el heroe del partido. Y el principal problema de todo esto es Kroos y los vejestorios de la CMK, que fueron los peores ayer. Hasta los huevos me teneis todos los que defendeis el partido de este o de Casemiro, o su papel este anyo.


----------



## Rotto2 (29 May 2022)

fred dijo:


> Ayer con las prisas no encontré la secuencia completa,me descojono cada vez que la veo



Vaya sobaeta le pega, esos han follao la noche antes.


----------



## casconet (29 May 2022)

Ayer vi la final porque la daban en abierto. No soy futbolero ni madridista pero felicito al RM por su décimo cuarta Champion. Una gozada el duelo Salah Courtois.
Una cosa que me llamó la atención es que sólo había 2 españoles entre los titulares del RM. No sé si es algo puntual de esta temporada...


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (29 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Que si, que si, que Kroos hizo un partido espectacular y por eso no tuvimos nunca el control del juego: Repetis mantras y no veis los partidos por vosotros mismos:
> 
> - Courtois: Una de las mejores actuaciones en una final que se recuerdan.
> - Carvajal: Inmenso, energia pura, consiguio desactivar la banda izquierda del liverpool..
> ...



Eres un cargante tu también de cojones


----------



## Rotto2 (29 May 2022)

casconet dijo:


> Ayer vi la final porque la daban en abierto. No soy futbolero ni madridista pero felicito al RM por su décimo cuarta Champion. Una gozada el duelo Salah Courtois.
> Una cosa que me llamó la atención es que sólo había 2 españoles entre los titulares del RM. No sé si es algo puntual de esta temporada...



2? Uno. Carvajal.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 May 2022)

casconet dijo:


> Ayer vi la final porque la daban en abierto. No soy futbolero ni madridista pero felicito al RM por su décimo cuarta Champion. Una gozada el duelo Salah Courtois.
> Una cosa que me llamó la atención es que sólo había 2 españoles entre los titulares del RM. No sé si es algo puntual de esta temporada...




si, se ve que sabes poco de fútbol

españoles solo era 1, el otro blanco era urguayo

no. No es puntual.


----------



## Edu.R (29 May 2022)

La audiencia que tuvo la final. Sumando TVE y Movistar+, unos 8,5 millones.

La de 2018 tuvo 9,2 millones, que fue la última en abierto.


----------



## fred (29 May 2022)

Si poneis Real Madrid Liverpool en google salen fuegos artificiales animados jajajaaja ¿pero esto qué es?


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (29 May 2022)

fred dijo:


> Si poneis Real Madrid Liverpool en google salen fuegos artificiales animados jajajaaja ¿pero esto qué es?





Real Madrid - Buscar con Google


----------



## casconet (29 May 2022)

Pues entonces no es de extrañar que en la selección no hayan jugadores del Real Madrid.



P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> si, se ve que sabes poco de fútbol
> 
> españoles solo era 1, el otro blanco era urguayo
> 
> no. No es puntual.


----------



## cebollo (29 May 2022)

Para mi entre Courtois y Casillas hay más distancia que entre Cristiano Ronaldo y Raúl, que ya es decir.


----------



## 11kjuan (29 May 2022)

fred dijo:


> Ayer con las prisas no encontré la secuencia completa,me descojono cada vez que la veo



BRVTAL ese gif.

Vaya baboseo. Me la ha puesto durísima.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)

casconet dijo:


> Pues entonces no es de extrañar que en la selección no hayan jugadores del Real Madrid.



Nacho es mejor que cualquiera de los que lleva LE.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> BRVTAL ese gif.
> 
> Vaya baboseo. Me la ha puesto durísima.



La tipa pone cara de "pero si yo quiero liarme con un futbolista, a lo Carbonero, quita bicho".


----------



## cebollo (29 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> La audiencia que tuvo la final. Sumando TVE y Movistar+, unos 8,5 millones.
> 
> La de 2018 tuvo 9,2 millones, que fue la última en abierto.



700 mil del Barcelona se fueron al cine, se han rendido.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 May 2022)

casconet dijo:


> Pues entonces no es de extrañar que en la selección no hayan jugadores del Real Madrid.




tampoco. En el banquillo está Nacho que es bastante mejor que muchos de los que van


----------



## 11kjuan (29 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La tipa pone cara de "pero si yo quiero liarme con un futbolista, a lo Carbonero, quita bicho".



No creo que el pavo ese, sea un muerto de hambre.

Su pastizal por sobar a periodistas de e llevarse.


----------



## Rotto2 (29 May 2022)

.


casconet dijo:


> Pues entonces no es de extrañar que en la selección no hayan jugadores del Real Madrid.



¿Alguien se ha extrañado? España ya no tiene buenos jugadores y los clubes al Madrid le piden una fortuna y al Barsa le ponen el culo y le comen la polla.


----------



## Edu.R (29 May 2022)

Me ha quedado la sensación de que la final "no es mítica", en el sentido que el disfrute no ha llegado a lo de otras finales. Pero que todo ese disfrute fue previo de las eliminatorias, en suma, si supera a prácticamente todas.

No sé si vosotros estáis igual.


----------



## six six six the number.. (29 May 2022)

Enhorabuena al R. Madrid por su victoria de ayer!! 

Viendo además a los equipos que ha dejado en la cuneta desde octavos se puede concluir que es un merecido y justo campeón. Y otra cosa que me alegra particularmente es que el gol lo haya metido Vinicius. El Madrid no necesita a ningún Empapé -por muy bueno que sea, que lo es- teniendo a este chico en ese puesto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 May 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Dónde vais los de Leganitos a celebrar los éxitos del Madrid? O cogéis el cercanías?




Me he comprado nuevos cartuchos de sega, quieres que te los enseñe


----------



## IVNP71 (29 May 2022)

Simplemente grande el Real ....14 y a por la 15!!
Hasta el final vamos Real!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Me ha quedado la sensación de que la final "no es mítica", en el sentido que el disfrute no ha llegado a lo de otras finales. Pero que todo ese disfrute fue previo de las eliminatorias, en suma, si supera a prácticamente todas.
> 
> No sé si vosotros estáis igual.



La final a sido una pedazo de mierda la mayor parte del tiempo aburrida, para mi le que peor a jugado el Madrid desde la séptima.
El asunto es como se ha llegado a la final, ayer en el fondo todos estábamos esperando una remontada épica otra vez.

En general como dices a sido una champions para el recuerdo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 May 2022)

hoy me voy a echar la siesta con la camiseta de Mou


----------



## Roedr (29 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La final a sido una pedazo de mierda la mayor parte del tiempo aburrida, para mi le que peor a jugado el Madrid desde la séptima.
> El asunto es como se ha llegado a la final, ayer en el fondo todos estábamos esperando una remontada épica otra vez.
> 
> En general como dices a sido una champions para el recuerdo.



Hemos ganado, ergo la final ha sido cojonuda.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

No se puede explicar desde el punto de vista de lo que es er fúrbol en sí. Lo de El Trampas en la championjks es algo extrafurbolístico. Se habla de Majia, de la camiseta, del ADN "blanco"...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 May 2022)

Es un no parar de ROCIADAS!!!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Hemos ganado, ergo la final ha sido cojonuda.



Me refiero al espectáculo.


----------



## Th89 (29 May 2022)

La piel de gallina otra vez, como anoche.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (29 May 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Buenos días, HALA MADRID



Buenos días.
Vaya resaca...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 May 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

A qué juegan? eso ni ellos lo saben...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> No se puede explicar desde el punto de vista de lo que es er fúrbol en sí. Lo de El Trampas en la championjks es algo extrafurbolístico. Se habla de Majia, de la camiseta, del ADN "blanco"...



El Trampas Atletico no jugó : esa es la magia


----------



## cebollo (29 May 2022)

Os recuerdo que según la panchitada fichamos a Courtois para joder a Keylor porque somos "rasistas".


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Anchielotti no tenía ningún plan en acsoluto


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (29 May 2022)

La verdad es que ayer no fue apenas emocionante.
Después de lo del Shity nada me llena.
Joder a Guardiola y a su cohorte de sucnormales es lo más


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 May 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Anchielotti respondió levabtando una ceja


----------



## pr0orz1337 (29 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Os recuerdo que según la panchitada fichamos a Courtois para joder a Keylor porque somos "rasistas".



Pasando por alto que la panchitada dice cosas propias de monos recién bajados del árbol, Keylor fue un gran portero y no le dio tralla mediática creando polémicas amarillistas al Madrid cuando pudo, por estar el fichaje de Curtois en los medios 24/7 non stop.

A mí me dio pena que un futbolista que rinde mucho y bien para el club, que no crea escándalos ni es un fiestero empedernido, sea sustituido por otro que es "una incógnita". A toro pasado claro que se ha descubierto una decisión acertada en el plano estríctamente deportivo, pero por respeto a Keylor tampoco lo voy a celebrar.

Un club con señorío no hace leña del arbol caido de sus viejas glorias.

Keylor tiene todo mi respeto como madridista, fue un grande para el Madrid y todo sudaméricano madridista puede y debe sentirse orgulloso de su legado.

Keylor, tus hazañas y tu pundonor en el Madrid han sido un ejemplo, tienen un templo indeleble en mi corazón blanco ¡Eres un grande, todo un señor, y no te olvidamos!


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Boh?


----------



## Suburban2 (29 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>



Que artistas! La atalanta mas oportunidac de ganar la shempions que el arleti y el Madric ni sale, ya hay que star flippers!


----------



## filets (29 May 2022)

Vinícius José Paixão de Oliveira Júnior


----------



## xilebo (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Anchielotti no tenía ningún plan en acsoluto



Tenia solo uno: ganar la final y lo hizo


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (29 May 2022)

Precioso.


----------



## xilebo (29 May 2022)

*San Courtois*


----------



## Chichimango (29 May 2022)

Bueno, pues en París de la France ya dan por cerrado el fichaje del gran Chumino por el Madrid, a cambio de 80 kilotones de nada. Con Kulunguele, Nkunku y Mpompa, a por la 15 (Mpompa se lo podemos ceder al Atleti, como buenos vecinos).


----------



## xilebo (29 May 2022)

*5 Champions en 8 años*


----------



## Xequinfumfa (29 May 2022)

Lo pongo ahora, por más que duela. 

BAJAS
Casemiro (venta)
Mendy (venta)
Asensio (venta)
Mariano (venta)
Ceballos (venta)
Isco (término de contrato)
Marcelo (término de contrato)
Bale (término de contrato)
Vallejo (término de contrato)
Kroos (último año de contrato, 2023)
Modric (último año de contrato, 2023)

ALTAS
Tchouameni
Nkunku


----------



## Edu.R (29 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *5 Champions en 8 años*



Sin estilo ni valors.

Todo suerte.


----------



## Tubiegah (29 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Me ha quedado la sensación de que la final "no es mítica", en el sentido que el disfrute no ha llegado a lo de otras finales. Pero que todo ese disfrute fue previo de las eliminatorias, en suma, si supera a prácticamente todas.
> 
> No sé si vosotros estáis igual.



es que la final, al margen de la emoción por el resultado, fue un putísimo coñazo de partido. A tono con la deriva nefasta que lleva el futbol, lo mismo que está pasando con el baloncesto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 May 2022)

*Mamadouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Edu.R (29 May 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Lo pongo ahora, por más que duela.
> 
> BAJAS
> Casemiro (venta)
> ...



No te olvides que una plantilla ganadora no es solo un 11 tipo. Asensio, Ceballos, Casemiro y Mendy son jugadores que te pueden apañar muchos partidos. Por ejemplo, Asensio no está para titular, pero contra el típico Cádiz que pone el autobus... este año ha habido 3-4 partidos que Asensio ha desatascado.

Casemiro alomejor no tiene que ser el mediocentro titular, pero puede jugar muchos partidos e incluso como central de urgencia te vale.

No podemos acusar a Ancelotti de "es que no hace cambios" y luego vender a 4 o 5 que pueden jugar muchos minutos.

Para mi hay que reforzar posiciones, pero al carrer Bale, Marcelo, Isco y vale. Tener 7-8 jugadores suplentes de nivel es MUY necesario.


----------



## filets (29 May 2022)

Se les fue un poco la mano en Cibeles

Ah no, que es Beirut


----------



## loquehayqueoir (29 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> A mí me dio pena que un futbolista que rinde mucho y bien para el club, que no crea escándalos ni es un fiestero empedernido, sea sustituido por otro que es "una incógnita".



Vamos no me jodas, "una incógnita"? Courtois vino al Madrid con 3 ligas , 2 copas, 1 UEFA, 3 zamoras y un Mundial de escándalo un mes antes de fichar.

Yo le tengo respeto a Navas, pero Courtois es un portero muchísimo mejor que Navas, hoy y en 2018.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Boh?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 May 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Lo pongo ahora, por más que duela.
> 
> BAJAS
> Casemiro (venta)
> ...




En las altas te falta Antonio


----------



## Roedr (29 May 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Lo pongo ahora, por más que duela.
> 
> BAJAS
> Casemiro (venta)
> ...



Mendy, venta? anda ya... Si en lugar de Mendy esta otro LI, Salah nos liquida ayer. Se le fue alguna vez?, pues sí, pero es que Salah es un puñetero pepinazo de jugador.


----------



## juantxxxo (29 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Se les fue un poco la mano en Cibeles
> 
> Ah no, que es Beirut



Qué GRANDES!!!!! 



Chichimango dijo:


> (Mpompa se lo podemos ceder al Atleti, como buenos vecinos).


----------



## Sr Julian (29 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> La audiencia que tuvo la final. Sumando TVE y Movistar+, unos 8,5 millones.
> 
> La de 2018 tuvo 9,2 millones, que fue la última en abierto.



Normal, todos los Culerdos Lazis no querian ver otra noche histórica del Rela Madrid.
Para ellos la caida de la Guardiloca fue muy duro.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (29 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Vamos no me jodas, "una incógnita"? Courtois vino al Madrid con 3 ligas , 2 copas, 1 UEFA, 3 zamoras y un Mundial de escándalo un mes antes de fichar.



Sí, y su carrera pendía de un hilo por las turbulencias de su vida privada plagada de feministas montapollos.








La exnovia de Courtois advierte a Alba Carrillo de su pasado


La extronista de ‘Mujeres y hombres y viceversa’ ha aprovechado para sacar los trapos sucios del futbolista del Real Madrid




www.lavanguardia.com





Para quien no sepa quién es Alba Carrillo









Alba Carrillo ataca a Feliciano López: «Le voy a sacar todo lo que pueda. Me gusta verle sufrir»


Al ser preguntada por la futura boda del tenista, la modelo arremete contra la pareja: «Me sentó fatal porque no quiero ver noticias buenas sobre una persona que me ha hecho tanto daño»




www.abc.es





Cualquier madridista puede decirte qué hizo caer en picado el rendimiendo de Casillas en el Madrid.








loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo le tengo respeto a Navas, *pero Courtois es un portero muchísimo mejor que Navas*, hoy y en 2018.



Estoy de acuerdo, objetivamente es así. La plantilla del Real Madrid de Keylor era mucho más ofensiva y no necesitaba tantas intervenciones milagrosas del portero. Pero ojo, nunca sabremos cómo habría reaccionado Keylor si tuviera a un Madrid menos dominante en el campo. Keylor se limitó a parar la las que tuvo que parar, y cumplió.


----------



## ccc (29 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *5 Champions en 8 años*



5 Champions en 8 anyos,10 sf en 12 anyos: Por esas cosas, Modric, Casemiro y Kroos seran leyendas del futbol y del madrid; en todos esos anyos (menos en este) fueron elegidos en el 11 titular y eso tiene que quedar claro. Y lo mismo debemos decir de Ronaldo o de Ramos: Jugadores que lo dieron todo y que asi deben ser recordardos cuando se retiren (otros como Iker, Bale tendran que sufrir por haber sido como sido).

Por cosas como esas y porque ninguno de los 3 esta acabado deberian seguir, pero claro, cuando el coste es que sea por decreto, pues va a ser que no; y nosotros no somos la roma, el bcn o su puta madre: Nosotros somos el madrid y no celebramos tiempos pasados; es mas, para nosotros la 14 es ya pasado, y ya estamos pensando en la 15.


----------



## xilebo (29 May 2022)

*Todos se rinden ante el rey*


----------



## Opositor (29 May 2022)

Yo lo de algunos culés nunca lo entenderé, debe ser la mentalidad que han mamado desde hace tres décadas pero no tengo ninguna duda de que NO celebrarían una Champions como esta.


----------



## Scardanelli (29 May 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Lo pongo ahora, por más que duela.
> 
> BAJAS
> Casemiro (venta)
> ...



Muchas bajas. Para mí las bajas son Asensio, Mariano, Jovic, Marcelo, Bale, Vallejo e Isco. A Casemiro solo lo vendería si hay ofetta muy bien.

Todos esos liberan muchas masa salarial y tenemos que fichar, además de a Rudiger a Aurelio y a un extremo derecho y un delantero centro. Mis preferencias son Antony y Nkunku, pero no creo que fichen a ninguno de los dos. Si tenemos que quedarnos con Gnabry y Richarlison (que creo que está infravalorado) tampoco pasaría nada. Mejorarían al equipo aunque no sean top mundial.


----------



## ccc (29 May 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Lo pongo ahora, por más que duela.
> 
> BAJAS
> Casemiro (venta)
> ...



Ya te digo yo, que la plantilla queda igual: Mariano y Jovic se van a quedar, ergo no vamos a fichar nadie; y si Ceballos quiere lo van a renovar, independientemente si fichan a un tercero. 

Respecto a la CMK olvidate, no sale ninguno: Bale, Isco y Marcelo salen gracias a dios; aunque lo ya dicho, Marcelo historia del club, Bale al que he defendido siempre no quiero que vuelva por la actitud del ultimo anyo y a Isco lo mismo, aunque este por diferentes motivos.

Habria que dar hostias a toda la prensa, por lo mal que se comportaron con un chaval de 18 anyos, como Vinicius; pero bueno, el chaval salio fuerte mentalmente y ojala le renueven y le ofrezcan sus 12M por anyo, porque se los merece (y bastante mas que Mbappe, que no solo no ha hecho nada por el club, sino que se reido de el)


----------



## loquehayqueoir (29 May 2022)

Mané ha dicho que se va. Pa un par de años es un buen apaño, es un futbolista listo y se adapta a cualquier posición de ataque.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Tenia solo uno: ganar la final y lo hizo



Claro, dijo: 

Boh? nos van a tirar a puerta 25 veces, rezaremos a Courtois y al VAR


----------



## ccc (29 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Mané ha dicho que se va. Pa un par de años es un buen apaño, es un futbolista listo y se adapta a cualquier posición de ataque.



Pues ese seria un buen fichaje, pero claro a ver lo que pide y el bayern esta pujando por el.


----------



## vurvujo (29 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> La final de ayer también confirma a ojos de todo el mundo que Francia ya es Angola del Norte.



Estoy seguro que la gente de Angola es algo más civilizada, los portugueses dejan mejor herencia. Allí es una combinación de lo peor del Magreb, Yibuti y Camerún.


----------



## filets (29 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Mané ha dicho que se va. Pa un par de años es un buen apaño, es un futbolista listo y se adapta a cualquier posición de ataque.



Lo tiene hecho con el Bayern


----------



## Sr Julian (29 May 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> debe ser jodido hoy ser un arrogante hooligan ingles



O SSeparatista Catalán.


----------



## xilebo (29 May 2022)

*Ya está hecho*


----------



## vurvujo (29 May 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Forma de mujer... cómo no...
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Transexual.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Lo de la championkj ya no se lo cree ni el pipero medio de El Trampas. Apesta a chamujquina


----------



## arriondas (29 May 2022)

Opositor dijo:


> Yo lo de algunos culés nunca lo entenderé, debe ser la mentalidad que han mamado desde hace tres décadas pero no tengo ninguna duda de que NO celebrarían una Champions como esta.



Los títulos se celebran igual, juegues las finales bien o mal. Además, por lo general, las finales suelen ser partidos feos, donde hay mucha tensión y lo que se busca es no perder, no encajar goles.


----------



## Sr Julian (29 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Lo he puesto en el hilo del Farsa, pero me resisto a no ponerlo aquí. Este hilo de Twitter es buenísimo para ver como algunos culés siguen teniendo una especie de superioridad moral de la posesió, aunque estén en el fango y como otros piden despertar porque el deporte de élite es otra cosa... Es una cosa tremenda como funciona la mente de esta gente...



Son parasitos Lazis, si no hablasen del Real Madrid no existirian. La única forma que tienen de salir de la irrelebancia es criticando los éxitos del Madrid.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Lo que se bujca en la championjk es "La majia"

pero sólo la encuebtra El Trampas


----------



## Edu.R (29 May 2022)

Courtois, en negativo


Thibaut Courtois está en negativo, una situación que no obedece únicamente al estado de forma, incluso a los goles recibidos, sino a una suma de intangibles, como las malas sensaci




www.google.com





Esto pasaba. ¿Os acordáis?


----------



## xilebo (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Lo que se bujca en la championjk es "La majia"
> 
> pero sólo la encuebtra El Trampas


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (29 May 2022)

Moss dijo:


> Que el primer anuncio justo después del pitido final sea Messi comiendo patatas fritas en el salón de su casa es poético jajajajaja



Sublime.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr Julian (29 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> El Pool ha metido cero goles en las 3 finales que ha jugado
> Las dos que gano lo hizo por penaltys
> Quiza no son tan buenos como se piensan



Y el Madrid se ha cargado a todos los ogros, el camino a la final del liverpool ha sido mucho más facil que el del Madrid.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)




----------



## Arnaud de Solier (29 May 2022)

Camisa azul dijo:


> Enhorabuena madridistas. De un antimadridista.
> 
> Como os decía, soy antimadridista pero reconozco que sois el mejor club del mundo, con muchísima diferencia. Quiero que perdáis, os he visto perder muchas veces en Riazor, mi humilde club os derrotó en el Centenario, y eso es un motivo de orgullo porque sois el mejor rival posible.
> 
> ...



Rivales como tú son los que nos hacen grandes.

Un honor.

Ya verás que en seguida estamos en Riazor.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edu.R (29 May 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Y el Madrid se ha cargado a todos los ogros, el camino a la final del liverpool ha sido mucho más facil que el del Madrid.



Las dos últimas Champions:

PSG, Juventus, Bayern, Liverpool (2018)
PSG, Chelsea, City, Liverpool (2022)

Pero luego "bolas calientes". Menudos dos caminos que nos tuvimos que comer.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Al Trampas no le paraba ni Courtois en el Atleti


----------



## xilebo (29 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Courtois, en negativo
> 
> 
> Thibaut Courtois está en negativo, una situación que no obedece únicamente al estado de forma, incluso a los goles recibidos, sino a una suma de intangibles, como las malas sensaci
> ...



Sii claro, pero joder un portero es imposible que en 15 años de carrera este cada temporada al 100% y a courtois se le critico tmb mucho, y los cambios de equipo afectan tmb, adaptarse, la porteria del madrid siempre ha sido muy dificil, que se lo digan a casillas. Pero es un porterazo como la copa de un pino.

Y como ha dicho un forero, ya el madrid pensando en la champions 15, liga 36, esto es asi siempre. Y el equipo pues habra que seguir rejuveneciendo. Aqui se ha criticado mucho a ancelotti, pero es un estilo del bosque pues el tio ha conseguido un doblete liga y champions, algo nada facil hacerlo. Y carvajal, casemiro, modric, krooss bastante se le han criticado pero la verdad que han aguantado muy bien toda la temporada larquisima, jugando liga y champions y siempre se merecen un respeto. Que la edad no perdona y alguna dia se tendra que ir, pero aportan siempre mucho y anoche en la final se noto tmb bastante con la ayuda del portero, por eso un equipo siempre gana


----------



## cebollo (29 May 2022)

El primer año de Courtois en el Madri no es bueno, tener a Keylor revoloteando lo complicaba todo
En cuanto ha sido titular-estelar lo ha hecho muy bien. 

Tener a Keylor de suplente acarrea a 50 periodistas tiraflechas dando por culo en todas las ruedas de prensa. Te pones nervioso y acabas haciendo el Donnaruma.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Lo que se bujca en la championjk es "La majia"
> 
> pero sólo la encuebtra El Trampas



No, el Trampas Atletico no encuentra "la majia"


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Boh? 

Ni Anchielotti sabe qué es eso de la majia. Su ceja le delata


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 May 2022)




----------



## Rotto2 (29 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los títulos se celebran igual, juegues las finales bien o mal. Además, por lo general, las finales suelen ser partidos feos, donde hay mucha tensión y lo que se busca es no perder, no encajar goles.



Esta puta rata follarrusos asturiano incel de provincias con coloretes fijo que es del Barsa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 May 2022)

Continúan las ROCIADAS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (29 May 2022)

fred dijo:


> Ojo a esa Supercopa contra nuestros hermanos del Eintrach.



Muy bien visto.

Volvemos a esa Europa imperial

Pero ahora infestada de Mamadous.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## filets (29 May 2022)

Henry ya aviso que St Dennis es un estercolero


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 May 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Qué GRANDES!!!!!




Pues parece que es cierto eso de la era mamadu


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Mané ha dicho que se va. Pa un par de años es un buen apaño, es un futbolista listo y se adapta a cualquier posición de ataque.




Pero mane no juega por la derecha. Esa es la putada


----------



## xilebo (29 May 2022)

*No es mal botín*


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 May 2022)




----------



## filets (29 May 2022)

Laporta: "Conmigo de presidente, el Real Madrid no ganó ni una sola Champions"


“Que el PSG hable de Messi es una manera de desestabilizar al equipo y al club; no me parece correcto lo que han hecho”




www.sport.es


----------



## Edu.R (29 May 2022)

Estoy hablando con mis colegas alemanes del Eintracht, igual me voy a Helsinki acompañado.

Ya veré cuanto me cuesta.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (29 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Decimocuarta o La Segunda Séptima.



Es verdad, han caído otras siete desde la séptima.

Todavía me acuerdo del gol de Pedja y de lo que se vivió aquella noche como si hubiera sido ayer.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Anselotti no se lo cree ni él



_"Boh? no me lo creo ni yi mesmo, ma casi se me cae la ceja al suelo"_


----------



## juantxxxo (29 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1073529



Tanto Modric como Toni son conscientes de que esta sea probablemente su última champions.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (29 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1073529



Mira que es feo el hijo de puta y con esas pintas de rastafari jajaja


----------



## Edu.R (29 May 2022)

Dime que fumas, me apetece.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

De championjk

De CHIAMPIONJK...

DE TRAMPAS


----------



## treblinca (29 May 2022)

Habrá algún jugador que no haya sido del Madrid que tenga 5 copas de Europa?


----------



## arriondas (29 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Esta puta rata follarrusos asturiano incel de provincias con coloretes fijo que es del Barsa



Coloretes sí, que soy de piel y pelo claros. Como toda mi familia. No tengo cara de moro.


----------



## Roedr (29 May 2022)

treblinca dijo:


> Habrá algún jugador que no haya sido del Madrid que tenga 5 copas de Europa?



No


----------



## loquehayqueoir (29 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Pero mane no juega por la derecha. Esa es la putada



Si ayer lo mandaron a la guerra contra Militão aceptaría jugar por la derecha, digo yo. Y nos permitiría dar descansos a Benzema aunque no sea top por el centro.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 May 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Tanto Modric como Toni son conscientes de que esta sea probablemente su última champions.



puede si , o puede no.

por mi que sigan los dos 1 año mas, sobre todo modric.

eso si : empezando por kroos que admitan alternar titularidad con ser suplentes : camavinga , valverde , y si viene touchameni , no pueden ser suplentes fijos ya mas.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Dime que fumas, me apetece.



fuma rabia de patetico


----------



## Rotto2 (29 May 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Muy bien visto.
> 
> Volvemos a esa Europa imperial
> 
> ...



Hermanos dice el puto nazi ridículo. Te ve un alemán y te escupe y te gasea por marrónido de mierda.


----------



## Rotto2 (29 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Coloretes sí, que soy de piel y pelo claros. Como toda mi familia. No tengo cara de moro.



Tienes cara de Abelardo y Luis Enrique REPUGNANTE hijo de PUTA


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Bencemalo en fuera de juego interrumpiendo el despeje del defensa, Ficticius en fuera de juebo, por poco, pero en fuera de juebo.

Y el VAR no informa que se haya revisado la jubada ni na de na.

25 tiros a puerta del Líverpool. 1 tiro a puerta de El Trampas en jugada VAR no revisada.

Es majia


----------



## juantxxxo (29 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> puede si , o puede no.
> 
> por mi que sigan los dos 1 año mas, sobre todo modric.
> 
> eso si : empezando por kroos que admitan alternar titularidad con ser suplentes : camavinga , valverde , y si viene touchameni , no pueden ser suplentes fijos ya mas.



A Luka le veo más recorrido teniéndole entre algodones y creo que Toni ya ha hablado que se retira dentro de poco, como hizo en su momento con su selección nacional.

Ojalá ambos toquen la 15!!!!! y me acuerdo de Manolo Sanchís, único miembro de la quinta del buitre en ser campeón de europa con edad avanzada y teniendo minutillos.


----------



## cebollo (29 May 2022)

treblinca dijo:


> Habrá algún jugador que no haya sido del Madrid que tenga 5 copas de Europa?



Paolo Maldini.


----------



## Chichimango (29 May 2022)

Y Costacurta también.


----------



## arriondas (29 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Tienes cara de Abelardo y Luis Enrique REPUGNANTE hijo de PUTA



Hasta en España me toman por extranjero... Guárdate los insultos para tu cara, anda.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Ganar, lo que se dice ganar...
En chiampionjk no va de ganar en fúrbol, va de majia potajia


----------



## arriondas (29 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Paolo Maldini.



En el 89, 90, 94, 2003 y 2007. Casi veinte años de diferencia entre la primera y la última, se dice pronto.


----------



## VYP de Álava (29 May 2022)

Aun siguen mamando con la Pepsessiò y las "ocasiones"?
Porque oportunidades reales tuvieron 3 que sacó Tibo con la chorra


----------



## VYP de Álava (29 May 2022)

Aun siguen mamando con la Pepsessiò y las "ocasiones"?
Porque oportunidades reales tuvieron 3 que sacó Tibo con la chorra


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Hubo un par de manos dentro del área de El Trampas tras disparo, me parece que de Salah, que también pasaron como desapercibidas...


----------



## Rotto2 (29 May 2022)

Jajaja eso decía el repartidor de pizzas y mira


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


>




Ánimo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>




Que tontos son, joder


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

"La majia" consiste en que hay penaltis de rigor, como en la ronda de eliminatorias previas, no sé cuántos penaltis le regalaron a Bencemalo, hay otros penaltis que no entra el VAR, hay jugadas de rigor que sienpre favorecen a El trampas, y otras, como fueras de juego y cosas así en las que el VAR no entra.

Es como que El Trampas tiene inmunidad VAR y un rejlamento de rigor hezpesial.


----------



## Rotto2 (29 May 2022)

Otro puntazo es que había muchos del Barsa con 4 empatados y ahora han quedado hundidos en el ranking de jugadores con más copas de Europa.

Los que decían que estaban haciendo historia.

Ya solo les queda del rollito de que ellos juegan muy bien y para los catalanes es obligatorio jugar bien porque los catalanes son otra cosa jajajajaja

Sí, mierda pura.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 May 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Aun siguen mamando con la Pepsessiò y las "ocasiones"?
> Porque oportunidades reales tuvieron 3 que sacó Tibo con la chorra



mucho presionar arriba y tal..pero cuando van a rachas..luego se cansan como los equipos del klopp..mucho fisico.. y atacar a tumba abierta


----------



## Edu.R (29 May 2022)

Ayer la pusesió estuvo 50-50.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Courtois sacó 5 goles cantados tranquilamente. Eso también es verdad.


----------



## VYP de Álava (29 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> mucho presionar arriba y tal..pero cuando van a rachas..luego se cansan como los equipos del klopp..mucho fisico.. y atacar a tumba abierta



Hombre muy cansados no les vi, me esperaba el bajon mucho antes. Les pudo la desesperación y frustración porque no encontraban el hueco para abrir a la defensa


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 May 2022)

Y BALE ha jugado 7 minutos en toda la champions asi que si tiene derecho a ponerlo en su curriculim


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Hombre muy cansados no les vi, me esperaba el bajon mucho antes. Les pudo la desesperación y frustración porque no encontraban el hueco para abrir a la defensa



25 tiros a puerta del Líverpool y el autobús involuntarii más jrande jamás visto en championjk de El Trampas. Ese era el plan de Ancelotti?

no sé qué partido habéis visto

Courtois sacando manos imposibles desde el minuto 1 hasta el final del partido


----------



## Scardanelli (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> "La majia" consiste en que hay penaltis de rigor, como en la ronda de eliminatorias previas, no sé cuántos penaltis le regalaron a Bencemalo, hay otros penaltis que no entra el VAR, hay jugadas de rigor que sienpre favorecen a El trampas, y otras, como fueras de juego y cosas así en las que el VAR no entra.
> 
> Es como que El Trampas tiene inmunidad VAR y un rejlamento de rigor hezpesial.



Vaya adolescente más patético. Lo siento por su madre .


----------



## vurvujo (29 May 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Dos detalles.
> 1) Ceferin no le entregó la copa a Marcelo. Fue el rey. Se lo llevaron a París solo para eso cuando por la mañana había estado en el desfile militar en Huesca.
> 2) Con una plantilla y entrenador calificados de no favoritos para nada al principio de temporada y hasta diciembre, el Real Madrid ha cerrado *la mejor temporada de su historia*. Moraleja: no hay que creer a esos pitonisos de los medios, sino creer en uno mismo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

El Trampas 1 tiro a puerta de VARen todo el partido, sin revisión VAR


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> 25 tiros a puerta del Líverpool y el autobús involuntarii más jrande jamás visto en championjk de El Trampas. Ese era el plan de Ancelotti?
> 
> no sé qué partido habéis visto
> 
> Courtois sacando manos imposibles desde el minuto 1 hasta el final del partido




Ten ánimo y no decaigas


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Porque no es que el VAR revisara el gol de Ficticius, NO!

No se revisó.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)




----------



## vurvujo (29 May 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Porque no es que el VAR revisara el gol de Ficticius, NO!
> 
> No se revisó.




Ánimo que mañana vuelve a salir el sol


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Cuando se revisa una jugada, sale un cartelito en la pantalla. 

Pero no salió eenl cartelito en la jugada del fuera de juego de Bencemalo y Ficticius. No informaron de revisión VAR.


----------



## treblinca (29 May 2022)

Ojo con el Barsa que quiere hacer un equipo con gente de mucha experiencia para poder dominar estos partidos: Azpilicueta, Lewandoski, Geri, jordi Alba, Busquets,Lenglet...pueden ser un equipo imbatible.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Cuando se revisa una jugada, sale un cartelito en la pantalla.
> 
> Pero no salió eenl cartelito en la jugada del fuera de juego de Bencemalo y Ficticius. No informaron de revisión VAR.




Ok


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Pero el tema es que El Trampas se plantó en la final con el calzador más grande de la historia de la championjk. Con robontadas grotescas


----------



## Ultraboost (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> 25 tiros a puerta del Líverpool y el autobús involuntarii más jrande jamás visto en championjk de El Trampas. Ese era el plan de Ancelotti?
> 
> no sé qué partido habéis visto
> 
> Courtois sacando manos imposibles desde el minuto 1 hasta el final del partido



Yo he visto dos goles legales, no se tú ..


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 May 2022)

Coherente dijo:


> Entro al hilo como el que va al zoo a mirar animales exóticos, entro a mirar atónito vuestra majadería extrema.
> 
> El puñado de simios en paro o con trabajos de mierda dándose la "enhorabuena" y hablando de traer más extranjeros a "su equipo" uno compuesto por 7 negros, 4 moros y 4 eslavos.
> 
> En el 2155 se jugarán la competición a cara o cruz y pasaréis semanas celebrando que sois los mejores. No sois imbéciles, sois todos enfermos mentales.



Mirad, chicos, un ser superior.

Postráos ante él y adoradle.


----------



## Edu.R (29 May 2022)

treblinca dijo:


> Ojo con el Barsa que quiere hacer un equipo con gente de mucha experiencia para poder dominar estos partidos: Azpilicueta, Lewandoski, Geri, jordi Alba, Busquets,Lenglet...pueden ser un equipo imbatible.



Querer no siempre es poder.

Y aparte lo fundamental es el ESTILO. Ganar con goles del tronco en el 88' no vale en Cataluña, ya lo dijo Javi antes del partido contra el Eintracht...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Pero el tema es que El Trampas se plantó en la final con el calzador más grande de la historia de la championjk. Con robontadas grotescas



Igual voy a la playa


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

repasad las eliminatorias, los penaltis señalados a favor de El Trampas, goles anulados a rivales y esas cositas...

Una championjk para enmarcar en los manuales de majia potajia


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> repasad las eliminatorias, los penaltis señalados a favor de El Trampas, goles anulados a rivales y esas cositas...
> 
> Una championjk para enmarcar en los manuales de majia potajia




Lo que no se es si ir a la de suances o a la de oyambre


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Lo que no se es si ir a la de suances o a la de oyambre



Tan muy bien las dos. 
Pero podrías explicar qué es "La majia"?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 May 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> debe ser jodido hoy ser un arrogante hooligan ingles



Básicamente están tirando de victimismo. Que si los gasearon pese a que son asmáticos (ha habido mucha coña entre el resto de aficionados británicos, por el rumor-leyenda urbana de que los jugadores del Liverpol se declaran asmáticos para atiborrarse a drogas que estimulan su rendimiento físico) y que los incidentes determinaron que el partido no se pudo jugar normalmente y tal.

No quiero ni pensar lo que habrían dicho si este comportamiento asqueroso lo hubieran tenido los aficionados españoles. No recuerdo precedentes de otros países que no fueran los británicos montándola parda en una final.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Tan muy bien las dos.
> Pero podrías explicar qué es "La majia"?




Iré a la suances. La tengo mucho más cerca de casa


----------



## NRW_Observer (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Tan muy bien las dos.
> Pero podrías explicar qué es "La majia"?



“La majia” es veros jodidos a todos los antis. Os hemos roto el puto culo.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## vurvujo (29 May 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Que si, que si, que Kroos hizo un partido espectacular y por eso no tuvimos nunca el control del juego: Repetis mantras y no veis los partidos por vosotros mismos:
> 
> - Courtois: Una de las mejores actuaciones en una final que se recuerdan.
> - Carvajal: Inmenso, energia pura, consiguio desactivar la banda izquierda del liverpool..
> ...



Joer tío, que pesado.

¿Te crees que somos tontos y solo repetimos mantras?

Dinos directamente que nos crees tontos y nos ahorramos las parrafadas.


----------



## xilebo (29 May 2022)

*Me encanta que los planes salgan bien.*


----------



## Ultraboost (29 May 2022)

Magia la que puso el cholo ante el sity


----------



## Paobas (29 May 2022)

Hay culés diciendo por las redes que nos jodamos porque no tenemos ningún sextete. De hecho, no conozco un solo madridista que no esté llorando por no tener un sextete. Son entrañables a más no poder.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si, da igual lo que pase. Owen ayer soltó que el Liverpool sigue siendo "el mejor", aunque han ganado en todo el año una Copa (Ni Liga ni Champions), Guardiola que lo más difícil es la Premier, que la Champions solo es "bonita"... pues asi todo.
> 
> El Real Madrid se ha cargado a todo su top-3 este año, uno detrás de otro, en 2018 se cargó al campeón de Alemania, de Italia, de Francia y al futuro campeón de Inglaterra, uno por uno. Sigue dando igual, es suerte y no tiene mérito alguno.
> 
> Con gente asi mejor no hablar.



Owen se marcó un Xavi de proporciones cósmicas. Además tiene una expresión oral deficiente con un toque payasil, o Asperger. Decía, literalmente, que el Liverpool seguía siendo "el equipo a batir". Rio Ferdinand le contestaba "¿Cómo va a ser el equipo a batir si acaban de batirle?"

Tengo entendido que el ditirambo en la prensa en torno al estilo y la calidad del Liverpool de este año como "uno de los mejores equipos de la historia", así, con dos cojones, con lo larga que es la historia, ha alcanzado niveles exasperantes. Aficionados ingleses que generalmente apoyan a todos los equipos de su país diciendo "primera vez que me alegro de la victoria del Real Madrid, pero así, por lo menos, no me tengo que tirar los próximos dos meses escuchando todo el día en radio y TV las glorias del Liverpool y lo buenísimos que son"

Guardiola ha traído al fútbol inglés algo más que tácticas. Sospecho que les ha enseñado el concepto de los "valors".


----------



## xilebo (29 May 2022)

*No está siendo el mejor fin de semana para Ceferin*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)

Ultraboost dijo:


> Yo he visto dos goles legales, no se tú ..



Para esta gente todos los goles del madrí son ilegales.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Y por cierto, en agosto comenzará una nueva temporada donde de nuevo en las casas de apuestas y en los sesudos análisis de los Maldinis de turno el PSG y el City y el Bayern y el Liverpool serán de nuevo los máximos favoritos para ganar la Champions 2022-2023, y el Madrid volverá a ser el cuarto o quinto favorito. Lo de siempre, vamos.



¿El cuarto o el quinto? Un forero puso ayer un cartel con las apuestas del año pasado. El Real Madrid ni siquiera aparecía, pese a que en ella estaban el Atlético, el FCB y el Atalanta de Bérgamo.


----------



## Edu.R (29 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Hay culés diciendo por las redes que nos jodamos porque no tenemos ningún sextete. De hecho, no conozco un solo madridista que no esté llorando por no tener un sextete. Son entrañables a más no poder.



Ni un 0-4 reciente en el Camp Nou.

Ni Recopas.

Esto es como salir con una top-model y que un señor Paco te diga, "si, pero tu mujer top-model tiene un lunar en el brazo que la mia no tiene jijijiji, yo me jodería".


----------



## Edu.R (29 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿El cuarto o el quinto? Un forero puso ayer un cartel con las apuestas del año pasado. El Real Madrid ni siquiera aparecía, pese a que en ella estaban el Atlético, el FCB y el Atalanta de Bérgamo.



Después del sorteo de Cuartos, elReal Madrid estaba 5°. Era Shitty, Liverpool, Bayern, Chelsea, nosotros, Atleti, Villarreal y Benfica.

Antes de empezar no lo sé.


----------



## xilebo (29 May 2022)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> es que la final, al margen de la emoción por el resultado, fue un putísimo coñazo de partido. A tono con la deriva nefasta que lleva el futbol, lo mismo que está pasando con el baloncesto.



Finales de Champions de 1 a 0 ha habido desde hace sesenta años. No digo que sea bueno, pero yo no lo asociaría a la deriva del fútbol.


----------



## Ritalapollera (29 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Hay culés diciendo por las redes que nos jodamos porque no tenemos ningún sextete. De hecho, no conozco un solo madridista que no esté llorando por no tener un sextete. Son entrañables a más no poder.



Ellos tampoco, el sextete es de villar y la uefa.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Henry ya aviso que St Dennis es un estercolero



Yo estuve una vez por allí, hace unos veinte años, y ya era uno de los sitios más chungos que he visto cuando la delincuencia que se percibía en Francia no era ni la mitad de la actual.


----------



## cebollo (29 May 2022)

El Madri ganó sus primeras 5 copas de Europa con un equipazo liderado por un fuera de serie Di Stefano. Unos años después y sin Di Stefano gana la sexta sin contar como favorito con jóvenes como Velazquez y Pirri y Gento de capitán y heredero del gran equipo anterior. 

El 4 de 5 se hace con un gran equipo liderado por Cristiano. Lo de ayer llega con un equipo más modesto, con Modric o Benzema haciendo de Gento y con un Valverde que es muy Pirri.


----------



## Edu.R (29 May 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Ellos tampoco, el sextete es de villar y la uefa.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Un Sextete ganado 1-0 en la prórroga al Shakthar Donetsk (Supercopa de Europa).

Yo si fuese del Barcelona, ese tipo de partidos no pago por verlos, la verdad. En Cataluña 1-0s en prórrogas no son dignos.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 May 2022)

¿Has probado con Hemoal?


----------



## Th89 (29 May 2022)

Y Garesio semiretirado desde 2018 con las mismas Champions que el Farsa en toda su historia 

Y el Madrid con tantas como toda Inglaterra junta 

No les queda nada de mamar, apenas


----------



## vurvujo (29 May 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> A Luka le veo más recorrido teniéndole entre algodones y creo que Toni ya ha hablado que se retira dentro de poco, como hizo en su momento con su selección nacional.
> 
> Ojalá ambos toquen la 15!!!!! y me acuerdo de Manolo Sanchís, único miembro de la quinta del buitre en ser campeón de europa con edad avanzada y teniendo minutillos.



Toni se queda un año o dos más. Nos da tiempo de adaptarnos a estar sin él. Esta temporada que viene jugará mucho menos y la siguiente será un Marcelo pero dando algo más de instrucciones. La temporada pasada la terminó con pubalgia, de hecho no se como hizo para regresar tan pronto y rendir algo.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (29 May 2022)

Después de lo de ayer queda claro que el NWO futbolístico se ha cargado el fútbol británico de toda la vida, porque el Liverpool de hace unas décadas al Madrid de ayer les habrían metido una mano de hostias....yo sólo con ver como sacaron una falta en la 2ª parte, cuando ya iban perdiendo, y la sacaron EN CORTO!!,.....sólo con ese detalle ya me quedó claro que el Madrid se llevaba la final....

Courtois hay que reconocer que estuvo bien, pero la mayoría de sus intervenciones de ayer estuvieron dentro de lo que se supone debe hacer un buen portero, por ejemplo en un córner del Liverpool, que fué el único medio bueno que sacaron, estaba en el segundo palo y saltó muy bien atenazando el balón....pero eso entra dentro de las CONDICIONES NECESARIAS de lo que debe hacer un buen portero....por cierto los que hemos visto a los equipos british de antes recordamos que un córner sacado por ellos siempre era medio gol, no los de ayer que se notaba a kilómetros que no habían trabajado las jugadas a balón parado con el entrenador-payasete ese, el tal Jürgen Klopp.....a los que hemos visto suficiente fútbol no nos pueden engañar ni meter el dedo en la boca; el fútbol actual es un circo cada vez menos creíble como demostró ayer el Liverpool cagandose y meandose en la historia del futbol ingles y jugando con unos mercenarios sin ganas, sin rabia y sin sangre. AL PAN, PAN Y AL VINO , VINO.


----------



## Mecanosfera (29 May 2022)

La final estuvo muy bien jugada, fue un planteamiento perfecto: cansar a los correcaminos del liverpool y desesperarles con frenazos constantes a sus oleadas, ir buscando oportunidades sin prisa ni agobios hasta que llegue el gol. Y así fue. A Carletto le salió todo perfecto, pese a tratarse de una estrategia muy obvia y heredada de Zidane, que todos los equipos deberían tener estudiada y controlada: en champions, el Madrid es un equipo de segundas mitades. Klopp queda muy marcado por no haber sabido prever algo tan predecible y que hemos visto mil veces. Sabrá mucho de tácticas y de físico, pero nada de tiempos futbolísticos.

Las eliminatorias se ganaron por épica, la final se ganó por fútbol. Porque un buen portero también es fútbol, ¡y tanto que lo es! Ha sido todo perfecto: ganar con elegancia, sabiduría, templanza y oficio. Iba a decir "ha sido la mejor champions que veremos nunca" pero seamos sinceros: la decimoquinta va a ser todavía mejor.

Hala Madrid.


----------



## Silluzollope (29 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



La ESPN son un grupo de panchitos resentidos, solo les falta decir que el madrid les robó el oro.


----------



## Tubiegah (29 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



estos bocachanclas nunca aprenden. 
Desde la séptima hasta aquí, nunca, quitando la novena contra el Gayern Leverkusen, se dio por favorito al Madric. 
Ahora van 14 y que no aprenden, hoygan


----------



## vurvujo (29 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Hay culés diciendo por las redes que nos jodamos porque no tenemos ningún sextete. De hecho, no conozco un solo madridista que no esté llorando por no tener un sextete. Son entrañables a más no poder.



¿Y el farsa tiene algún sextete?

Porque el otro día revisé y lo que ellos le llaman sextete no fue en una temporada y por lo tanto no es un sextete.

Por ejemplo nosotros en la próxima temporada aspiramos a un sextete (Recopa, Mundialito, Supercopa, Copa del Rey, Liga y Champions).


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)




----------



## 4motion (29 May 2022)

Luca modric.

"Se pueden ganar grandes cosas sin grandes estrellas".

El que quiera entender que entienda.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> los de ayer que se notaba a kilómetros que no habían trabajado las jugadas a balón parado con el entrenador-payasete ese, el tal Jürgen Klopp



Por sus movimientos y gestos cada vez que había un corner o una falta próxima al área, yo creo que las habían preparado demasiado, y eso los dejaba inermes cuando el rebote no salía como estaba previsto en el capítulo 27 subsección 12. Un clásico caso de lo que los ingleses llaman _overthinking_.


----------



## Ritalapollera (29 May 2022)

Coherente dijo:


> Entro al hilo como el que va al zoo a mirar animales exóticos, entro a mirar atónito vuestra majadería extrema.
> 
> El puñado de simios en paro o con trabajos de mierda dándose la "enhorabuena" y hablando de traer más extranjeros a "su equipo" uno compuesto por 7 negros, 4 moros y 4 eslavos.
> 
> En el 2155 se jugarán la competición a cara o cruz y pasaréis semanas celebrando que sois los mejores. No sois imbéciles, sois todos enfermos mentales.



Jojojojojo JÓDETE SUBNORMAL HDLGP 

No te olvides de meterte la cuarta dosis, rata culerda 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Señor Moscoso (29 May 2022)

Son guiris, cantan antes del partido una canción deprimente de fracalusers que parece de un anuncio de compañía de seguros, se arrodillan ante el Madrid antes de empezar a jugar, llevan un 6 en la manga y no un 13, su entrenador va disfrazado de gorrilla aparcacoches, etc.

Nuestra victoria estaba clara.


----------



## Tubiegah (29 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



_Persona simpática y altamente atractiva. Por si acaso, cuenta parodia_

que no seré yo el que defienda a los cerdos hijos de la gran puta de la Secta, pero...


----------



## Edu.R (29 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> La final estuvo muy bien jugada, fue un planteamiento perfecto: cansar a los correcaminos del liverpool y desesperarles con frenazos constantes a sus oleadas, ir buscando oportunidades sin prisa ni agobios hasta que llegue el gol. Y así fue. A Carletto le salió todo perfecto, pese a tratarse de una estrategia muy obvia y heredada de Zidane, que todos los equipos deberían tener estudiada y controlada: en champions, el Madrid es un equipo de segundas mitades. Klopp queda muy marcado por no haber sabido prever algo tan predecible y que hemos visto mil veces. Sabrá mucho de tácticas y de físico, pero nada de tiempos futbolísticos.
> 
> Las eliminatorias se ganaron por épica, la final se ganó por fútbol. Porque un buen portero también es fútbol, ¡y tanto que lo es! Ha sido todo perfecto: ganar con elegancia, sabiduría, templanza y oficio. Iba a decir "ha sido la mejor champions que veremos nunca" pero seamos sinceros: la decimoquinta va a ser todavía mejor.
> 
> Hala Madrid.



Un detalle, cuando el Liverpool pegó 2 buenos "arreones", Militao se lesionó "dos veces". Una vez en la primera parte y otra en la segunda. Estuvo un minuto tirado en el área. En una final hay que saber jugar tus armas, sobretodo si eres inferior.

La diferencia entre el Real Madrid y otros equipos es que sabe hacer muchas cosas bien. Sin ser sobresaliente en ningún estilo, es notable en muchos. Se adapta al rival y tira de repertorio. No le hace falta presumir de hacer las cosas de una manera o de otra. Los gurus del fútbol bordan una forma de jugar, pero si el plan A no les sale, se frustran y no lo saben gestionar.

Esto no me cansaré de decirlo. En las 4 de 5, se vio. Si había que tocar porque el rival era una roca, se tocaba. Si el rival quería tener la pusesió, bloque bajo y a correr. Si el equipo era eléctrico, se hacía el partido plomizo... pues ese es el "estilo". Adaptarse al rival y contrarrestarle.


----------



## Sr Julian (29 May 2022)

Ultraboost dijo:


> Yo he visto dos goles legales, no se tú ..



sus lágrimas cules sseparatistas no les han dejado ver los goles del Madrid.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> _Persona simpática y altamente atractiva. Por si acaso, cuenta parodia_
> 
> que no seré yo el que defienda a los cerdos hijos de la gran puta de la Secta, pero...



No digo la Sexta en concreto, pero a Martin Varsavsky lo están poniendo a parir en Twitter por decir, como testigo presencial, que las bandas de ladrones y saqueadores eran moros.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 May 2022)

cuenta oficial del real madrid :

jajajaj menudo troleo!
a todos los ponen que se quedan pensando que pasó
pero añadido ponen al psg de la rata el unico con el cerebro minusculo


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Pasando por alto que la panchitada dice cosas propias de monos recién bajados del árbol, Keylor fue un gran portero y no le dio tralla mediática creando polémicas amarillistas al Madrid cuando pudo, por estar el fichaje de Curtois en los medios 24/7 non stop.
> 
> A mí me dio pena que un futbolista que rinde mucho y bien para el club, que no crea escándalos ni es un fiestero empedernido, sea sustituido por otro que es "una incógnita". A toro pasado claro que se ha descubierto una decisión acertada en el plano estríctamente deportivo, pero por respeto a Keylor tampoco lo voy a celebrar.
> 
> ...



Aplaudo este mensaje


----------



## fred (29 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Hermanos dice el puto nazi ridículo. Te ve un alemán y te escupe y te gasea por marrónido de mierda.



Relájate amigo,yo lo decía por el espectaculo de este año en el Nou Camp,si viendo eso no te hiciste un poco del Eintrach es que no tienes corazón.


----------



## vurvujo (29 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Después del sorteo de Cuartos, elReal Madrid estaba 5°. Era Shitty, Liverpool, Bayern, Chelsea, nosotros, Atleti, Villarreal y Benfica.
> 
> Antes de empezar no lo sé.



De acuerdo. Y el PSG al nivel nuestro también.

Justo el día del sorteo el PSG venía en mal momento y nosotros algo arriba por lo que podíamos ser ligeramente favoritos antes ellos; pero la dinámica de enero les puso sobre nosotros y efectivamente ellos llegaron con mejor ritmo de juego.
En ese momento Liverpool, City y Bayern parecían los tres claros favoritos, luego había un segundo grupo en el que estábamos PSG, Chelsea y nosotros.


----------



## Tubiegah (29 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Pasando por alto que la panchitada dice cosas propias de monos recién bajados del árbol, Keylor fue un gran portero y no le dio tralla mediática creando polémicas amarillistas al Madrid cuando pudo, por estar el fichaje de Curtois en los medios 24/7 non stop.
> 
> A mí me dio pena que un futbolista que rinde mucho y bien para el club, que no crea escándalos ni es un fiestero empedernido, sea sustituido por otro que es "una incógnita". A toro pasado claro que se ha descubierto una decisión acertada en el plano estríctamente deportivo, pero por respeto a Keylor tampoco lo voy a celebrar.
> 
> ...



mis dies


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> La final estuvo muy bien jugada, fue un planteamiento perfecto: cansar a los correcaminos del liverpool y desesperarles con frenazos constantes a sus oleadas, ir buscando oportunidades sin prisa ni agobios hasta que llegue el gol. Y así fue. A Carletto le salió todo perfecto, pese a tratarse de una estrategia muy obvia y heredada de Zidane, que todos los equipos deberían tener estudiada y controlada: en champions, el Madrid es un equipo de segundas mitades. Klopp queda muy marcado por no haber sabido prever algo tan predecible y que hemos visto mil veces. Sabrá mucho de tácticas y de físico, pero nada de tiempos futbolísticos.
> 
> Las eliminatorias se ganaron por épica, la final se ganó por fútbol. Porque un buen portero también es fútbol, ¡y tanto que lo es! Ha sido todo perfecto: ganar con elegancia, sabiduría, templanza y oficio. Iba a decir "ha sido la mejor champions que veremos nunca" pero seamos sinceros: la decimoquinta va a ser todavía mejor.
> 
> Hala Madrid.



Y encima les gana un entrenador que tenían en el Everton luchando por no descender mientras ensalzaban a Gayola, Klopp,...


----------



## arriondas (29 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Después de lo de ayer queda claro que el NWO futbolístico se ha cargado el fútbol británico de toda la vida, porque el Liverpool de hace unas décadas al Madrid de ayer les habrían metido una mano de hostias....yo sólo con ver como sacaron una falta en la 2ª parte, cuando ya iban perdiendo, y la sacaron EN CORTO!!,.....sólo con ese detalle ya me quedó claro que el Madrid se llevaba la final....
> 
> Courtois hay que reconocer que estuvo bien, pero la mayoría de sus intervenciones de ayer estuvieron dentro de lo que se supone debe hacer un buen portero, por ejemplo en un córner del Liverpool, que fué el único medio bueno que sacaron, estaba en el segundo palo y saltó muy bien atenazando el balón....pero eso entra dentro de las CONDICIONES NECESARIAS de lo que debe hacer un buen portero....por cierto los que hemos visto a los equipos british de antes recordamos que un córner sacado por ellos siempre era medio gol, no los de ayer que se notaba a kilómetros que no habían trabajado las jugadas a balón parado con el entrenador-payasete ese, el tal Jürgen Klopp.....a los que hemos visto suficiente fútbol no nos pueden engañar ni meter el dedo en la boca; el fútbol actual es un circo cada vez menos creíble como demostró ayer el Liverpool cagandose y meandose en la historia del futbol ingles y jugando con unos mercenarios sin ganas, sin rabia y sin sangre. AL PAN, PAN Y AL VINO , VINO.



Los equipos ingleses en su momento eran de lo más vertical que te podías echar en cara. Un fútbol físico y directo, de mucho empuje. Una pena que el fútbol se haya amariconado, ahora ni siquiera disparan desde fuera del área con la en que lo hacían antes.


----------



## Edu.R (29 May 2022)

Keylor recuerdo que en las semis de 2018 contra el Bayern fue fundamental, hizo un partidazo en el Bernabeu. Las cosas como son. Que venga otro que es muy bueno no quiere decir que el que se va no lo fuese.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 May 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> _Persona simpática y altamente atractiva. Por si acaso, cuenta parodia_
> 
> que no seré yo el que defienda a los cerdos hijos de la gran puta de la Secta, pero...



¿Pero a que es creíble que sea de la Secta?


----------



## juantxxxo (29 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No digo la Sexta en concreto, pero a Martin Varsavsky lo están poniendo a parir en Twitter por decir, como testigo presencial, que las bandas de ladrones y saqueadores eran moros.



Es que el tal Varsarvsky todo el mundo sabe que es de extremísima derecha y muy facha (ironic mode y tal, por si acá) 



Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> cuenta oficial del real madrid :
> 
> jajajaj menudo troleo!
> a todos los ponen que se quedan pensando que pasó
> pero añadido ponen al psg de la rata el unico con el cerebro minusculo



MUY, MUY BUENO!!!


----------



## Edu.R (29 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y encima les gana un entrenador que tenían en el Everton luchando por no descender mientras ensalzaban a Gayola, Klopp,...



Es que a PEP le quiero ver yo en una medianía. Porque Klopp al Mainz y al Dortmund si que les sacó mogollón y les puso por encima de sus posibilidades. Y al Liverpool le ha llevado a su primera Premier y a 3 finales de Champions.

Pep siempre ha tenido equipos top, que encima estaban "hechos". Lo gracioso sería que cogiese un club de nivel medio, a ver hasta donde llega.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No digo la Sexta en concreto, pero a Martin Varsavsky lo están poniendo a parir en Twitter por decir, como testigo presencial, que las bandas de ladrones y saqueadores eran moros.



Bots y gente que cobra de la izmierda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Es que el tal Varsarvsky todo el mundo sabe que es de extremísima derecha y muy facha (ironic mode y tal, por si acá)
> 
> 
> 
> MUY, MUY BUENO!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es que a PEP le quiero ver yo en una medianía. Porque Klopp al Mainz y al Dortmund si que les sacó mogollón y les puso por encima de sus posibilidades. Y al Liverpool le ha llevado a su primera Premier y a 3 finales de Champions.
> 
> Pep siempre ha tenido equipos top, que encima estaban "hechos". Lo gracioso sería que cogiese un club de nivel medio, a ver hasta donde llega.



En el patético o en el violencia le querría ver yo.


----------



## Silluzollope (29 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es que a PEP le quiero ver yo en una medianía. Porque Klopp al Mainz y al Dortmund si que les sacó mogollón y les puso por encima de sus posibilidades. Y al Liverpool le ha llevado a su primera Premier y a 3 finales de Champions.
> 
> Pep siempre ha tenido equipos top, que encima estaban "hechos". Lo gracioso sería que cogiese un club de nivel medio, a ver hasta donde llega.



Guardiola es muy muy listo, jamas le veremos así, en equipos medianos. Vende su juego pero no duda en jugar como el cholo cuando vienen tiesas, tipo el día del atleti.
Al que si veo así es al paleto de Xavi, este si que se cree lo que dice, y se va estrellar más pronto que tarde. Realmente se cree que tienen el mandato divino de la posesiones y el buen juego antes que los títulos.


----------



## Ultraboost (29 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es que a PEP le quiero ver yo en una medianía. Porque Klopp al Mainz y al Dortmund si que les sacó mogollón y les puso por encima de sus posibilidades. Y al Liverpool le ha llevado a su primera Premier y a 3 finales de Champions.
> 
> Pep siempre ha tenido equipos top, que encima estaban "hechos". Lo gracioso sería que cogiese un club de nivel medio, a ver hasta donde llega.



Pues lo tienes cerca,,,, Xavi


----------



## loquehayqueoir (29 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Lo tiene hecho con el Bayern



Si se va al Bayern, el Bayern vende a Gnabry baratito porque le queda un año de contrato. No es Mané pero nos hace un apaño también y con 26 años tiene valor de reventa.


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Courtois hay que reconocer que estuvo bien, pero la mayoría de sus intervenciones de ayer estuvieron dentro de lo que se supone debe hacer un buen portero,



Perdona pero no,sobre todo dos paradas a tiros de Mane y Salah fueron absolutamente prodigiosas y la mayoría de porteros se las hubiesen comido,añádele a eso la presión de hacerlo en un escenario semejante...


----------



## vurvujo (29 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Un detalle, cuando el Liverpool pegó 2 buenos "arreones", Militao se lesionó "dos veces". Una vez en la primera parte y otra en la segunda. Estuvo un minuto tirado en el área. En una final hay que saber jugar tus armas, sobretodo si eres inferior.
> 
> *La diferencia entre el Real Madrid y otros equipos es que sabe hacer muchas cosas bien. Sin ser sobresaliente en ningún estilo, es notable en muchos. Se adapta al rival y tira de repertorio. No le hace falta presumir de hacer las cosas de una manera o de otra. Los gurus del fútbol bordan una forma de jugar, pero si el plan A no les sale, se frustran y no lo saben gestionar.*
> 
> Esto no me cansaré de decirlo. En las 4 de 5, se vio. Si había que tocar porque el rival era una roca, se tocaba. Si el rival quería tener la pusesió, bloque bajo y a correr. Si el equipo era eléctrico, se hacía el partido plomizo... pues ese es el "estilo". Adaptarse al rival y contrarrestarle.



No soy programador, pero cuando me ha tocado hacerlo me he dado cuenta que la funcionalidad principal de un software es como el 10% del código, el restante 90% es la gestión de los errores, qué hacer cuando los datos de entrada no son del formato adecuado o en los rangos correspondientes, que los cálculos intermedios estén bien, qué hacer cuando se dan las operaciones inválidas, etc.

A Klopp le pasa que no gestiona tan bien esas "entradas inválidas" ... ya ni hablemos de Guardiola que sencillamente no tiene gestión excepciones y errores, es tan arrogante que solo se enfoca en optimizar la funcionalidad principal.


----------



## xilebo (29 May 2022)

*La silla de Alaba ya es todo un icono*


----------



## vurvujo (29 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No digo la Sexta en concreto, pero a Martin Varsavsky lo están poniendo a parir en Twitter por decir, como testigo presencial, que las bandas de ladrones y saqueadores eran moros.



No se quién es... pero es un progre de cuidado


----------



## vurvujo (29 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Keylor recuerdo que en las semis de 2018 contra el Bayern fue fundamental, hizo un partidazo en el Bernabeu. Las cosas como son. Que venga otro que es muy bueno no quiere decir que el que se va no lo fuese.



Gran portero, hizo lo que tenía que hacer, nos ayudó a ganar esas 3 champions, se le pagó en consecuencia. Se fue antes de convertirse en un problema, todo bien la verdad.

También le agradezco que ayudó a jubilar a Casillas cuando se estaba convirtiendo en un problema insostenible.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Ahora toca renovar toda la plantilla excepto Courtois.

El Trampas gana la lija de los audios saudís y la champions de la majia VAR y la sensación entre el aficionao comepipas es que necesitan hacer una limpieza completa y profunda.

El Trampas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> No soy programador, pero cuando me ha tocado hacerlo me he dado cuenta que la funcionalidad principal de un software es como el 10% del código, el restante 90% es la gestión de los errores, qué hacer cuando los datos de entrada no son del formato adecuado o en los rangos correspondientes, que los cálculos intermedios estén bien, qué hacer cuando se dan las operaciones inválidas, etc.
> 
> A Klopp le pasa que no gestiona tan bien esas "entradas inválidas" ... ya ni hablemos de Guardiola que sencillamente no tiene gestión excepciones y errores, es tan arrogante que solo se enfoca en optimizar la funcionalidad principal.



Por eso decía que ellos tienen muy claro como jugar y qué jugadores necesitan para ello, pero no contemplan jamás que el rival también juega y como contrarestrarlo. Es como el vídrio de Javi explicando sobre una mesa como ganar al rival, como si todo fuera perfecto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> No se quién es... pero es un progre de cuidado


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)




----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (29 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> le tira un pico y le hace una cobra
> 
> eso ahora son 4 años de carcel



Joder, no me extraña, vaya baboso.


----------



## Andr3ws (29 May 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Y el Madrid se ha cargado a todos los ogros, el camino a la final del liverpool ha sido mucho más facil que el del Madrid.



No es comparable al no ser doble partido. 
Pero vamos que ni ellos son tan buenos y nosotros tan malos. Este equipo ha demostrado ser uno de los mejores Real Madrid de la historia a base de trabajo, sufrimiento y sacrificio. Y eso que tenemos varios jugadores que cobran muchos millones que no nos solucionan absolutamente nada. 

¡¡Hala Madrid!!


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Son süss costumbres y hay que respetarlas


----------



## Andr3ws (29 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El primer año de Courtois en el Madri no es bueno, tener a Keylor revoloteando lo complicaba todo
> En cuanto ha sido titular-estelar lo ha hecho muy bien.
> 
> Tener a Keylor de suplente acarrea a 50 periodistas tiraflechas dando por culo en todas las ruedas de prensa. Te pones nervioso y acabas haciendo el Donnaruma.



También tenía vida personal ajetreada. 
Se nota cuando un fulano de estos asienta la cabeza y se centra. 
Mira Benzama desde que no estamos coches, el Nº1 oiga.


----------



## Andr3ws (29 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Henry ya aviso que St Dennis es un estercolero



Esto en San Petersburgo no pasa, ya te lo digo.


----------



## cebollo (29 May 2022)

¿Soy el único que ayer a Benzema lo notó agotado, torpe, sin chispa...? Incluso en la jugada del gol que le anulan lo había hecho mal.


----------



## Andr3ws (29 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Sería cojonudo que la 14° la coloquen en el Tour del Bernabéu encima de la silla.


----------



## Roedr (29 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> ¿Soy el único que ayer a Benzema lo notó agotado, torpe, sin chispa...? Incluso en la jugada del gol que le anulan lo había hecho mal.



Yo creo que llegaba fundido... los años no pasan en balde. El mundial de este año va a ser un putadón. A cambio hasta ahora hizo una competición histórica, posiblemente superior a la mejor que hizo CR7.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (29 May 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


>



Y desde eso el far$a ha ganado 1 y el Madrí 5.


----------



## Paobas (29 May 2022)

Lo que la inmigración masiva ha hecho de una de las más bellas y civilizadas urbes del mundo.


----------



## Roedr (29 May 2022)

Análisis de Liberman, de los pocos periodistas realmente inteligentes que hay en el fútbol


----------



## ironpipo (29 May 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Me pasó algo extraño durante el partido: cuando en la primera parte saca el balón de gol a Mané que da en el palo, en ese momento dejé de sufrir, pensando que nada podía hacer que marcasen ya.



Igual me pasó.
Cuando has visto mucho fútbol sabes que como al rival no le entren las mejores que tengan, ya no le entra ninguna. courtois lo dijo en el post partido que después de sacar esa se dijo "por mis muertos que gano la copa" y asi fue


----------



## ravenare (29 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y desde eso el far$a ha ganado 1 y el Madrí 5.



Preguntate porque te sigues acordando de ese pibe. Lo sabes verdad?


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> La escoria inglesa se arrodilla ahora o al final? Cómo va esto?



Se arrodillan antes del partido y les arrodillamos después del partido.


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Preguntate porque te sigues acordando de ese pibe. Lo sabes verdad?



Avre grande y traga.


----------



## vurvujo (29 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> ¿Soy el único que ayer a Benzema lo notó agotado, torpe, sin chispa...? Incluso en la jugada del gol que le anulan lo había hecho mal.



Benzema hizo un partido muy diferente al que estamos acostrumbrados, se sacrificó como pocas veces le he visto. 
Pasó lo mismo con Modric y Kroos y algo también Casemiro. Ninguno de ellos brilló porque estaban jugando una final, mucho sacrificio, sin cometer apenas errores y sostener al equipo.


----------



## ravenare (29 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Avre grande y traga, hijoputa.



Las alegrías del proletariado. Para eso si salen a la calle en masa. Cuando les recortan sus derechos no. Cierro los ojos y no me cuesta imaginarte aplaudiendo a las 8 en 2020 desde tu piso enano del extrarradio de Madrid. Ey pero la 14 ya está aquí. Jajaja. Pobre CUC.


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Las alegrías del proletariado. Para eso si salen a la calle en masa. Cuando les recortan sus derechos no. Cierro los ojos y no me cuesta imaginarte aplaudiendo a las 8 en 2020 desde tu piso enano del extrarradio de Madrid. Ey pero la 14 ya está aquí. Jajaja. Pobre CUC.



Al revés. Salí a la calle desde mi casa independiente y creí que me aplaudían a mí.

Avre grande y traga.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 May 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Las alegrías del proletariado. Para eso si salen a la calle en masa. Cuando les recortan sus derechos no. Cierro los ojos y no me cuesta imaginarte aplaudiendo a las 8 en 2020 desde tu piso enano del extrarradio de Madrid. Ey pero la 14 ya está aquí. Jajaja. Pobre CUC.




Ánimo que de todo se sale


----------



## Baconfino (29 May 2022)

Grazie mille Carletto


----------



## Satori (29 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



"nosotros los europeos" dice un nota que es argentino. En fin..


----------



## homega (29 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo creo que llegaba fundido... los años no pasan en balde. El mundial de este año va a ser un putadón. A cambio hasta ahora hizo una competición histórica, posiblemente superior a la mejor que hizo CR7.



Vender este verano a Benzema por 50 kilos a algún parguela que pique sería de cracks.


----------



## el ruinas II (29 May 2022)

Baconfino dijo:


> Grazie mille Carletto
> Ver archivo adjunto 1073670
> Ver archivo adjunto 1073670
> , crlketti



me encanta, carletto corleone, 

-


----------



## homega (29 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Benzema hizo un partido muy diferente al que estamos acostrumbrados, se sacrificó como pocas veces le he visto.
> Pasó lo mismo con Modric y Kroos y algo también Casemiro. Ninguno de ellos brilló porque estaban jugando una final, mucho sacrificio, sin cometer apenas errores y sostener al equipo.



Por favor que el Liverpool tiró 23 veces y el Madrid 4.

Pero es que tiró solamente una (1) entre los tres palos, la del gol.

Vendéis motos para ciegos. Qué sacrificio ni qué héroes ni qué niño muerto si el Madrid se defendía a la desesperada y no pasaba del centro del campo. Puta chorra otra vez.


----------



## VYP de Álava (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> 25 tiros a puerta del Líverpool y el autobús involuntarii más jrande jamás visto en championjk de El Trampas. Ese era el plan de Ancelotti?
> 
> no sé qué partido habéis visto
> 
> Courtois sacando manos imposibles desde el minuto 1 hasta el final del partido



Que partido viste tu? De todos esos tiros a puerta, realmente 4 tuvieron peligro


----------



## pr0orz1337 (29 May 2022)

El portavoz de la moronegrada delincuente se pronuncia en estadio, ante la censura de los medios.



"Aquí, París. Vengo sin papeles ni nada, pero entramos al partido. Otros pagaron 5.000, 6.000 euros, para mí es gratis. Pronto vamos a darle a Francia por el culo. Viva Argelia y Marruecos!".


----------



## vurvujo (29 May 2022)

homega dijo:


> Por favor que el Liverpool tiró 23 veces y el Madrid 4.
> 
> Pero es que tiró solamente una (1) entre los tres palos, la del gol.
> 
> Vendéis motos para ciegos. Qué sacrificio ni qué héroes ni qué niño muerto si el Madrid se defendía a la desesperada y no pasaba del centro del campo. Puta chorra otra vez.



De nada  



> ¿Cómo aliviar la irritación anal?
> 
> 
> Pruebe con cremas, ungüentos o geles con hidrocortisona u óxido de zinc de venta libre, hechos para *aliviar* la picazón *anal*. Asegúrese de seguir las instrucciones de uso en el paquete. Use ropa interior de algodón y ropa suelta para ayudar a mantener el área seca. Trate de no rascarse el área.


----------



## Roedr (29 May 2022)

homega dijo:


> Por favor que el Liverpool tiró 23 veces y el Madrid 4.
> 
> Pero es que tiró solamente una (1) entre los tres palos, la del gol.
> 
> Vendéis motos para ciegos. Qué sacrificio ni qué héroes ni qué niño muerto si el Madrid se defendía a la desesperada y no pasaba del centro del campo. Puta chorra otra vez.



Que sepas que decir que el Madrid ha ganado la Champions por suerte es un detector de cerebros a medio desarrollar al nivel de tatuarse el cuello con una culebra.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Que partido viste tu? De todos esos tiros a puerta, realmente 4 tuvieron peligro



Sólo cuatro dice. Eso sólo en la primera parte.

y Ancelotti con la ceja en la coronilla.

Sólo 1 disparo a puerta de El Trampas y sin revisión VAR porque "ejke ahí no entra"

y ahora qué?
tenéis que hacer limpieza profunda de plantilla empezando por Ancelotti para dejar de ganar haciendo el ridículo porque no se lo cree nadie.


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

Satori dijo:


> "nosotros los europeos" dice un nota que es argentino. En fin..



Judío argentino, que primero promocionaba la invasión inmigroide y ahora se echa las manos a la cabeza.


----------



## homega (29 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Que sepas que decir que el Madrid ha ganado la Champions por suerte es un detector de cerebros a medio desarrollar al nivel de tatuarse el cuello con una culebra.



Ah sí, que es por el ADN jajaja. Subnormales.


----------



## Satori (29 May 2022)

homega dijo:


> Pero es que tiró solamente una (1) entre los tres palos, la del gol.



Pues para mí que el gol que le anularon al Madrid era válido. O sea, dos tiros entre los tres palos, dos goles. Eso en la mayoría de finales, es ganarlas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Para algunos piperos ayer Ek Trampas fue una apisonadora y el Líverpool con el autobús metido en su área.


----------



## filets (29 May 2022)

Robaron en todos los coches aparcados en los aparcamientos del estadio
Robaron a los aficionados cuando salian del estadio
La policia no hizo nada

*Ici c'est Paris!*


----------



## Walter Sobchak (29 May 2022)

Supercopa contra el Eintracht, rememorando la final del 60.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Robo es la esencia de la chianpinjks


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

La chianpijonks de Las Robontadas


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 May 2022)

Satori dijo:


> "nosotros los europeos" dice un nota que es argentino. En fin..



Europeo no es una raza. No se ha atrevido a decir la raza a la que el racismo que vio estaba persiguiendo.


----------



## Dave Bowman (29 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Que sepas que decir que el Madrid ha ganado la Champions por suerte es un detector de cerebros a medio desarrollar al nivel de tatuarse el cuello con una culebra.



Tal cual. Todos sabemos que ha ganado con un futbol arrollador. Mañana en el cole todos los niños estaran tratando de emular a Casemiro


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Courtois lo sabía. Sólo fichando por El Trampas tendría er títulor. Esforzarse no garantiza nada en champiojos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 May 2022)

que placer.


----------



## HDR (29 May 2022)




----------



## homega (29 May 2022)

Qué patéticos los del Liverpool celebrando el subcampeonato. Eso en Madrid no se haría nunca, es de equipos pequeños.




En directo:








Liverpool FC parade live updates as route and times confirmed


Liverpool fans will line the streets and welcome home Jurgen Klopp's team




www.liverpoolecho.co.uk




Y encima el Presidente del Liverpool escribe una bronca a Macron y la UEFA por el "brutal tratamiento" que dieron a las bestias inglesas jajaja.








Mayor's message to French President after 'brutal' fan treatment


She's calling on Foreign Secretary Liz Truss to demand answers from UEFA and President Macron




www.liverpoolecho.co.uk


----------



## Tadeus (29 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1073224



Suerte fueron tres de las cuatro ligas de Cruyff, que más que ganarlas ellos, la perdieron otros.


Ulises 33 dijo:


> No es una coña, es un anuncio que ya tiene bastantes años.



Lo sé, lo sé, soy de la vieja escuela.
Todavía lo recuerdo cuando salió en la tele.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

HDR dijo:


>



Pues de todos esos hay que hacer limpieza y sacar a unos 15 o 20 fuera, porque no están para competir en La Lija Saudí ni en la Champiojos májica.


----------



## vurvujo (29 May 2022)

Normalmente luego de una construcción de estadio o remodelación, a los 2 años toca final de Champions.

Imagino que la final 2024 ó 2025 será en el Bernabeu.

Que orgásmico sería ganar en casa. Hay que ir haciendo equipo para eso también.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (29 May 2022)

"Mbappé y Messi os van a destrozar." "El Chelsea os va a destrozar." "El City de Pep os va a destrozar." "Salah os va a destrozar." Los antis no aprenden.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (29 May 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> "Mbappé y Messi os van a destrozar." "El Chelsea os va a destrozar." "El City de Pep os va a destrozar." "Salah os va a destrozar." Los antis no aprenden.



"El Eintracht os va a destrozar".


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Los antifurbol de El Trampas nos han enseñau lo que es la majia. To Uropa pensaba en fúrbol y resulta que no, que la chiampiojos va de majia potajia.


----------



## Edu.R (29 May 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> "El Eintracht os va a destrozar".



Va a ser una pretemporada muy rara y corta, el partido es el 10 de agosto. El partido tendrá su gracia.


----------



## ironpipo (29 May 2022)

Los subnormales que dicen " solo ganaron por 1 gol y gracias al portero" se les ha olvidado como salimos campeones del mundo .
A mamarla hijos de puta.


----------



## filets (29 May 2022)




----------



## HDR (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Pues de todos esos hay que hacer limpieza y sacar a unos 15 o 20 fuera, porque no están para competir en La Lija Saudí ni en la Champiojos májica.



Cómo me gustan los lloriqueos rabiosos de los antis, ponéis la guinda


----------



## Paobas (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Sólo cuatro dice. Eso sólo en la primera parte.
> 
> y Ancelotti con la ceja en la coronilla.
> 
> ...



Sigue así y acabas en el psiquiatra, memo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Denuncian robos en la lija y en la final de chiampiojos




filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1073714


----------



## Scardanelli (29 May 2022)




----------



## Paobas (29 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Normalmente luego de una construcción de estadio o remodelación, a los 2 años toca final de Champions.
> 
> Imagino que la final 2024 o 2024 será en el Bernabeu.
> 
> Que orgásmico sería ganar en casa. Hay que ir haciendo equipo para eso también.



Pues en el Emirates del Arsenal no se ha jugado ninguna desde que se fue de Highbury y el Bayern tardó 5 o 6 años en organizar una final que jugó y palmó en casa.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


>



Ejke ahí no puede de entrar a revisar er VAR porque patata, saes...


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

El fuera de juebo es un coceto relatifo


----------



## Roedr (29 May 2022)

homega dijo:


> Qué patéticos los del Liverpool celebrando el subcampeonato. Eso en Madrid no se haría nunca, es de equipos pequeños.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1073699
> 
> ...



Ellos subcampeones y nosotros campeones. Todos felices. Más no se puede pedir.


----------



## Edu.R (29 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Pues en el Emirates del Arsenal no se ha jugado ninguna desde que se fue de Highbury y el Bayern tardó 5 o 6 años en organizar una final que jugó y palmó en casa.



Madrid ha tenido la final de 2010 y la de 2019. No nos la van a dar tan pronto.


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Pues en el Emirates del Arsenal no se ha jugado ninguna desde que se fue de Highbury y el Bayern tardó 5 o 6 años en organizar una final que jugó y palmó en casa.



Yo soy contrario a jugar una final en casa, porque los jugadores están acostumbrados a que todo el público esté a tu favor y en la final se encuentran con la incomodidad de ver que la mitad están en tu contra.

El Madrid perdió así la final de Copa del Centenario en el Bernabéu, y hay más ejemplos.


----------



## vurvujo (29 May 2022)

Todos los antis como van Dijk:


----------



## vurvujo (29 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Pues en el Emirates del Arsenal no se ha jugado ninguna desde que se fue de Highbury y el Bayern tardó 5 o 6 años en organizar una final que jugó y palmó en casa.



Pues sí, pero a ver si a nosotros nos lo dan más pronto.

Ya Floren le regaló una minuatura del Bernabeu reformado


----------



## Chichimango (29 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


>



Yo ya lo dije en directo, que la del gol había sido una jugada brutal. 

Y si te pones a buscar, de estas encuentras docenas. El Madrid cuando quiere juega muy bien, pero no suele hacerlo por adornarse, sino por necesidad. En el vídeo se ve estupendamente: el Liverpool estaba presionando a tope, mordiendo a cada jugador blanco para recuperar la pelota. La única forma de salir de ahí era como lo hicieron. Tocar y tocar hasta que Modric ve el hueco, rompe una línea con su pase, Valverde rompe otra con su zancada y golazo.


----------



## vurvujo (29 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Madrid ha tenido la final de 2010 y la de 2019. No nos la van a dar tan pronto.



Al Wanda se lo dieron porque estaba recién construido. La verdad que está muy guapo el estadio, de lo poco bueno que tienen.


----------



## Edu.R (29 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Yo ya lo dije en directo, que la del gol había sido una jugada brutal.
> 
> Y si te pones a buscar, de estas encuentras docenas. El Madrid cuando quiere juega muy bien, pero no suele hacerlo por adornarse, sino por necesidad. En el vídeo se ve estupendamente: el Liverpool estaba presionando a tope, mordiendo a cada jugador blanco para recuperar la pelota. La única forma de salir de ahí era como lo hicieron. Tocar y tocar hasta que Modric ve el hueco, rompe una línea con su pase, Valverde rompe otra con su zancada y golazo.



Fue suerte.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 May 2022)

Las ROCIADAS eternas de Madrid!!!!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)




----------



## vurvujo (29 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Yo soy contrario a jugar una final en casa, porque los jugadores están acostumbrados a que todo el público esté a tu favor y en la final se encuentran con la incomodidad de ver que la mitad están en tu contra.
> 
> El Madrid perdió así la final de Copa del Centenario en el Bernabéu, y hay más ejemplos.



Más pronto que tarde nos la darán.... y es obligación moral hacer todo lo posible por ganarla.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Al Kun tampoco le pusieron la repetición del fuera de juego de Ficticius.


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Después de lo de ayer queda claro que el NWO futbolístico se ha cargado el fútbol británico de toda la vida, porque el Liverpool de hace unas décadas al Madrid de ayer les habrían metido una mano de hostias....yo sólo con ver como sacaron una falta en la 2ª parte, cuando ya iban perdiendo, y la sacaron EN CORTO!!,.....sólo con ese detalle ya me quedó claro que el Madrid se llevaba la final....
> 
> Courtois hay que reconocer que estuvo bien, pero la mayoría de sus intervenciones de ayer estuvieron dentro de lo que se supone debe hacer un buen portero, por ejemplo en un córner del Liverpool, que fué el único medio bueno que sacaron, estaba en el segundo palo y saltó muy bien atenazando el balón....pero eso entra dentro de las CONDICIONES NECESARIAS de lo que debe hacer un buen portero....por cierto los que hemos visto a los equipos british de antes recordamos que un córner sacado por ellos siempre era medio gol, no los de ayer que se notaba a kilómetros que no habían trabajado las jugadas a balón parado con el entrenador-payasete ese, el tal Jürgen Klopp.....a los que hemos visto suficiente fútbol no nos pueden engañar ni meter el dedo en la boca; el fútbol actual es un circo cada vez menos creíble como demostró ayer el Liverpool cagandose y meandose en la historia del futbol ingles y jugando con unos mercenarios sin ganas, sin rabia y sin sangre. AL PAN, PAN Y AL VINO , VINO.



Que no tenía ganas el Liverpool, dice. Pero si parecían los panzer alemanes de la 2ª Guerra Mundial invadiendo Francia. Lo que pasa es que el Madrid los contuvo bien. Esto es lo de siempre, minimizar al rival cuando el Madrid gana.

Avre grande y traga tú también.


----------



## Ritalapollera (29 May 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Son süss costumbres y hay que respetarlas



Jodido SUBNORMAL HDLGP, la pena que no quedara allí. La banderita de SUBNORMAL covidiota que no falte

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vurvujo (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Al Kun tampoco le pusieron la repetición del fuera de juego de Ficticius.



Los trolls son molestos con los demás, tú eres un autotroll, qué ridículo.

Ahí tienes la repetición del Kun (minuto 5:54)


----------



## homega (29 May 2022)

Este negraco nigeriano es el padre de Alaba. Era cantante del dúo Two in One en Austria. Su madre reina de belleza filipina










Su hermana también se hizo famosa en un concurso de la tele PopStars Austria. TDS FMSS.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Los trolls son molestos con los demás, tú eres un autotroll, qué ridículo.
> 
> Ahí tienes la repetición del Kun (minuto 5:54)



Esa imágen no deja claro el asunto. Ahí hay que tirar línea, porque el hombro de Ficticius ta ahí también.







El tema es que el VAR no informó de que hubieran revisado esa jugada.

Por un lado tenemos a Bencemalo en fuera de juego molestando a un central y por otro un posible fuera de juego de Ficticius.

Lo mínimo es revisar esa jugada.

Ese gol no sube al marcador si no es El Trampas


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Y tú la cara violeta


----------



## ironpipo (29 May 2022)

En un mundo hecho mierda y con el auge del islam en toda Europa, Que bonito y cuanto simbolismo tiene que el primer acto institucional de celebración sea llevar la copa a una iglesia cristiana.
DIOS ESTA CON NOSOTROS!
VIVA ESPAÑA!!
HALA MADRID!


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Pero ya no sólo el fuera de juego de Ficticius. Repasas el diluvio de penaltis de rigor que les llevó a la final y ya sales de dudas sobre el conceto merengue de "majia"


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (29 May 2022)

Probablemente el Madrid mas racano y conservador de todas las finales que le he visto ganar, pero eso si, demostrando una vez mas que en una final lo mas importante es saber competir, y en eso el Madrid ha sido el mejor de principio a fin durante toda la competicion.

Ayer el Liverpool le habria ganado a cualquiera, menos al Madrid, porque el Madrid no necesita jugar mejor que el rival para ganar, ni tan siquiera necesita hacerlo bien. Y no es simplemente por una cuestion de talento o de calidad individual, sino de esa confianza especial que no tiene nadie mas.

El Madrid psicologicamente afronta siempre con ventaja estos partidos, y eso solo lo puede dar una tradicion que se comenzo a gestar con aquellas cinco primeras copas de Europa consecutivas.

Por otra parte, quizas me habria gustado que Ancelotti hubiese optado por realizar antes los cambios, y jugarle mas de tu a tu al Liverpool especialmente a partir del gol, para tratar de ir a por el segundo y sentenciar la final sin necesidad de tener que sufrir una vez mas encomendandose a Courtois, pero Ancelotti no es como Kloop, y prefiere siempre optar por la estrategia de buscar la superioridad fisica por delante de la futbolistica para la recta final.

Sin lugar a dudas esta sera recordada como la "decimocurtua", pero sin dejar de mencionar que Casemiro ha vuelto a dar una leccion de como insertarse entre los centrales para reforzar la defensa, Militao muy seguro y atento en todo momento y destacar tambien el partido tan completo que se ha marcado Carvajal, que ya en la semifinal volvio a recordar por que es el lateral derecho titular. Creo que la mejoria de Carvajal ha sido tambien muy importante para aportarle estabilidad defensiva al equipo.

Modric bastante apagado, Kroos cumpliendo quizas mejor que otras veces aun teniendo que jugar bastante retrasado. Benzema solo tuvo la del gol anulado y poco mas, y los tipicos chispazos de Vinicius.

Y por supuesto, el gran acierto fue la titularidad de Valverde, que ya deberia serlo de manera permanente de cara a la temporada que viene.

Pero pienso que deberia haber sacado antes a Camavinga, porque aunque era de esperar que el equipo jugase bastante retrasado durante la primera mitad, en la segunda podia haberse intentado aprovechar mejor los espacios ante un Liverpool necesitado de buscar el empate.

De todos modos me quedo con la frase de ayer de Florentino, "hoy no existe Mbappe", y ahora, a por la decimoquinta.


----------



## NewTroll (29 May 2022)

*Por los futbolistas que estuvieron, por los que están y por los que estarán en el futuro. Nosotros moriremos y nuestro equipo seguirá ganando, haciendo cada vez más grande la leyenda blanca.*


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Y poco más, eso sí que L o s camavinga, touchameni y demás tengan responsabilidad y galones y los veteranos cedan el paso.



Los nuevos se vuelven estrellas cuando juegan al lado de estrellas. Si no, no. Eso ha sido así siempre, y este temporada ha sido otra gran confirmación de ello. Y por jugar al lado de estrellas incluyo también entrenar aunque jueguen pocos minutos al principio, e ir teniendo cada vez más minutos luego.


----------



## xilebo (29 May 2022)

*Gente incapaz de sentir vergüenza*


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

_"Ejke er Roñal Mandrik no necesita na pa ganar la chiampiojos, saes..."_

Esta frase la dicen sin ninguna vergüenza. Qué van a decir...


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

14 + 1 de Fabio Capello en el Milán metiéndole 4-0 al Farsa.


----------



## homega (29 May 2022)

Ostia lo de Bale es muy fuerte, yo me hubiera largado palmando dinero hace 2 o 3 años del cortazo o del miedo a que me agredieran.

Menudo cabrón de mierda el puto inglés, son todos gentuza (galeses e ingleses misma mierda)


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (29 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Robaron en todos los coches aparcados en los aparcamientos del estadio
> Robaron a los aficionados cuando salian del estadio
> La policia no hizo nada
> 
> *Ici c'est Paris!*



Francia ya no es un pais Europeo, los socialistas franceses han reventado el pais, cada eleccion es un golpe de estado ya que mas de un tercio de los votos son de morornegrada traida por el progresismo criminal frances, en unas pocas decadas veremos como dan caza a los franceses que quedan, como los humillan y los matan, sera un ejemplo para el resto de europa que estara al borde del abismo.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (29 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Gente incapaz de sentir vergüenza*



Es que si por lo menos hubiese contribuido algo, un par de partidos buenos en copa de europa , pero es que el HP se ha borrado de todo.


----------



## Roedr (29 May 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> En un mundo hecho mierda y con el auge del islam en toda Europa, Que bonito y cuanto simbolismo tiene que el primer acto institucional de celebración sea llevar la copa a una iglesia cristiana.
> DIOS ESTA CON NOSOTROS!
> VIVA ESPAÑA!!
> HALA MADRID!
> Ver archivo adjunto 1073744



Pues sí, es verdad. Veremos cuanto tarda el cáncer PSOE en prohibirlo.


----------



## Baconfino (29 May 2022)

Muchos son llamados pero _solo_ pocos son escogidos


----------



## Roedr (29 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Probablemente el Madrid mas racano y conservador de todas las finales que le he visto ganar, pero eso si, demostrando una vez mas que en una final lo mas importante es saber competir, y en eso el Madrid ha sido el mejor de principio a fin durante toda la competicion.
> 
> Ayer el Liverpool le habria ganado a cualquiera, menos al Madrid, porque el Madrid no necesita jugar mejor que el rival para ganar, ni tan siquiera necesita hacerlo bien. Y no es simplemente por una cuestion de talento o de calidad individual, sino de esa confianza especial que no tiene nadie mas.
> 
> ...



Tanto os cuesta reconocer a todos que el Madrid es _*superior *_en calidad _*técnica *_al resto de equipos de la competición?. Estarán viejas sus estrellas, pero aún son las que mejor saben que hacer con un balón a aparte de correr.


----------



## homega (29 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Tanto os cuesta reconocer a todos que el Madrid es _*superior *_en calidad _*técnica *_al resto de equipos de la competición?. Estarán viejas sus estrellas, pero aún son las que mejor saben que hacer con un balón a aparte de correr.



Jajaja y dale el flipao. Mejor técnicamente dice, y no ha pasado del centro del campo desde la liguilla. Modric y Kroos no hacen NADA, como si no estuvieran. Ni mantienen la bola siquiera. Nada es nada. Pero NADA. Son invisibles.


----------



## Scardanelli (29 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Yo ya lo dije en directo, que la del gol había sido una jugada brutal.
> 
> Y si te pones a buscar, de estas encuentras docenas. El Madrid cuando quiere juega muy bien, pero no suele hacerlo por adornarse, sino por necesidad. En el vídeo se ve estupendamente: el Liverpool estaba presionando a tope, mordiendo a cada jugador blanco para recuperar la pelota. La única forma de salir de ahí era como lo hicieron. Tocar y tocar hasta que Modric ve el hueco, rompe una línea con su pase, Valverde rompe otra con su zancada y golazo.



Además del gol (mal) anulado, el Madrid tuve dos más muy claras, la que no termina de resolver Ceballos y una en la que Casemiro se queda solo en una falta y no resuelve bien. Luego hubo alguna otra en la que Vinicius no se queda solo por muy poco.

El Madrid no arriesgó má porque no lo necesitaba.


----------



## cebollo (29 May 2022)

Carvajal, Modric y Benzema han ganado 5 Champions siendo titulares en las 5 finales. Es una marca brutal, incluso grandes jugadores se pierden finales por lesiones o tarjetas. En la Champions que ganó con el Bayern Kroos no jugó la final por lesión.


----------



## manutartufo (29 May 2022)

Esto del Madrid en la Champions es como los mundiales con Alemania, Italia etc... España le he visto mundiales increíbles, goles fallados, arbitrajes,injuntos , nos llegaban una vez y el famoso " no pasamos de cuartos..."... El Madrid es Alemania,Italia ,Brasil en mundiales , no sé. Sabe cómo gana pero siempre gana. Si juegan mal te tiran una vez en todo elmparrido y te ganan... Si juegan bien te meten tres o cuatro goles...así es el Madrid.
Pd. Hala Madrid!.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 May 2022)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> Es que si por lo menos hubiese contribuido algo, un par de partidos buenos en copa de europa , pero es que el HP se ha borrado de todo.



7 minutos en total esta champions


----------



## Edge2 (29 May 2022)

Pizpi ayuso con la copa, ahora en telemadril...


----------



## sikBCN (29 May 2022)

Hala Madrid hijos de puta!!!!! 14!!!!


----------



## cebollo (29 May 2022)

A Florentino yo estos días le he visto muy cascado, como si en los últimos 3 años hubiera envejecido 10.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Probablemente el Madrid mas racano y conservador de todas las finales que le he visto ganar, pero eso si, demostrando una vez mas que en una final lo mas importante es saber competir, y en eso el Madrid ha sido el mejor de principio a fin durante toda la competicion.
> 
> Ayer el Liverpool le habria ganado a cualquiera, menos al Madrid, porque el Madrid no necesita jugar mejor que el rival para ganar, ni tan siquiera necesita hacerlo bien. Y no es simplemente por una cuestion de talento o de calidad individual, sino de esa confianza especial que no tiene nadie mas.
> 
> ...



el liverpool como los equipos de klopp se basan en correr y correr si les dejas correr te violan con hasta 7 atacantes en tu area...


----------



## Roedr (29 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Además del gol (mal) anulado, el Madrid tuve dos más muy claras, la que no termina de resolver Ceballos y una en la que Casemiro se queda solo en una falta y no resuelve bien. Luego hubo alguna otra en la que Vinicius no se queda solo por muy poco.
> 
> El Madrid no arriesgó má porque no lo necesitaba.



El gol anulado fue de escandalazo total. Menos mal que ganamos, sino estaríamos lamentando ahora la villanía de la UEFA.


----------



## Roedr (29 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> A Florentino yo estos días le he visto muy cascado, como si en los últimos 3 años hubiera envejecido 10.



Cuando pasas de los 70 los años caen a plomo. Lo que le sucede es lo normal.


----------



## Roedr (29 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pizpi ayuso con la copa, ahora en telemadril...



Le acabo de ver el ombligo a Pizpi jijiji


----------



## homega (29 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Yo ya lo dije en directo, que la del gol había sido una jugada brutal.
> 
> Y si te pones a buscar, de estas encuentras docenas. El Madrid cuando quiere juega muy bien, pero no suele hacerlo por adornarse, sino por necesidad. En el vídeo se ve estupendamente: el Liverpool estaba presionando a tope, mordiendo a cada jugador blanco para recuperar la pelota. La única forma de salir de ahí era como lo hicieron. Tocar y tocar hasta que Modric ve el hueco, rompe una línea con su pase, Valverde rompe otra con su zancada y golazo.



Te has inventado la jugada totalmente.

Inicia Carvajal, no puede pasar, se la da a Casemiro que pasa a Modric, no puede pasar y retrocede 20 metros achuchado, se la devuelve a Carvajal que tampoco puede pasar y la abre a Casemiro en el centro que abre a Valverde en la banda que se interna y chuta fatal con una potra bestial para pasar entre tres defensas y que le llegue limpia a Vinicius para empujarla. Nada que ver con tu relato de Modric romper líneas y bla bla bla. Modric solo retrocedió 20 metro incapaz de pasar.

16:45









Liverpool vs Real Madrid - Champions League - Lineups, stats, match events and videos. Spoiler-free.


Liverpool vs Real Madrid - Champions League - Lineups, stats, match events and videos. Spoiler-free.




soccercatch.com


----------



## Edge2 (29 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Le acabo de ver el ombligo a Pizpi jijiji



Lleva sujetador negro


----------



## cebollo (29 May 2022)

No van a renovar a Marcelo porque se está quedando calvo y ya no funciona ni como mascota.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (29 May 2022)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> Francia ya no es un pais Europeo, los socialistas franceses han reventado el pais, cada eleccion es un golpe de estado ya que mas de un tercio de los votos son de morornegrada traida por el progresismo criminal frances, en unas pocas decadas veremos como dan caza a los franceses que quedan, como los humillan y los matan, sera un ejemplo para el resto de europa que estara al borde del abismo.



Que grandes eran los hermanos Hanson.


----------



## Roedr (29 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Lleva sujetador negro



jiji


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (29 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> No van a renovar a Marcelo porque se está quedando calvo y ya no funciona ni como mascota.



Y porque ya estan Mendy y Alaba para competir por el puesto.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (29 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Gente incapaz de sentir vergüenza*



Que grande Bale.


----------



## Roedr (29 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y porque ya estan Mendy y Alaba para competir por el puesto.



Cuatro elegidos han hecho una carrera en el fútbol como la de Marcelo. Se puede jubilar tranquilo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (29 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Cuatro elegidos han hecho una carrera en el fútbol como la de Marcelo. Se puede jubilar tranquilo.



Yo me quedaria siempre con Roberto Carlos, pero Marcelo ya es una leyenda por derecho propio.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 May 2022)

Marcelo va a rociar a la presidenta.....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 May 2022)

Van todos los jugadores pasadisimos...


----------



## homega (29 May 2022)

¿Y La marica Cristiana Ronalda aún sigue sin felicitar al Madrid? Sergio Ramos ha necesitado un par de whiskis pero lo ha hecho.

¿Para qué se fueron ambos del Madrid? ¿Por un poco más de dinero?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (29 May 2022)

homega dijo:


> ¿Y La marica Cristiana Ronalda aún sigue sin felicitar al Madrid? Sergio Ramos ha necesitado un par de whiskis pero lo ha hecho.
> 
> ¿Para qué se fueron ambos del Madrid? ¿Por un poco más de dinero?



¿Cristiano todavia no ha dicho nada? Lamenteibol.


----------



## Roedr (29 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo me quedaria siempre con Roberto Carlos, pero Marcelo ya es una leyenda por derecho propio.



yo también... RC es el mejor lateral de la historia, y el jugador más espectacular que he visto en mi vida. Pero en cuanto a carrera profesional, la de Marcelo ha sido muchísimo mejor.


----------



## homega (29 May 2022)

Marcelo es un listo que no se queda gratis que se llevará mínimo 5 millones de euros que no vamos a ver juntos en nuestra vida ninguno.

Más lo que gasta al club en comida del bufet libre.


----------



## Roedr (29 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> ¿Cristiano todavia no ha dicho nada? Lamenteibol.



Coño... es verdad, nos ha felicitado?. Mou ya lo hizo, además con grandes palabras.


----------



## Roedr (29 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Marcelo va a rociar a la presidenta.....



jijiji


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 May 2022)

La carrera de Marcelo tiene más títulos, pero Roberto Carlos era mucho más espectacular, pero muchísimo más, Roberto Carlos además tuvo mejor final no como Marcelo que lleva 3 años seboso y suplente.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (29 May 2022)

homega dijo:


> Marcelo es un listo que no se queda gratis que se llevará mínimo 5 millones de euros que no vamos a ver juntos en nuestra vida ninguno.
> 
> Más lo que gasta al club en comida del bufet libre.



Peor fue lo de Lopetegui, que dicen que se saco 20 kilazos por el finiquito.


----------



## fachacine (29 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> ¿Cristiano todavia no ha dicho nada? Lamenteibol.



Es que tampoco dijo nada oficialmente en sus redes cuando Modric ganó el Balón de Oro, algo que me tocó los huevos. CR7 es un jugador que se hace temer y que se hace admirar, pero no se hace querer.


----------



## homega (29 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> yo también... RC es el mejor lateral de la historia, y el jugador más espectacular que he visto en mi vida. Pero en cuanto a carrera profesional, la de Marcelo ha sido muchísimo mejor.



RC era espectacular pero Marcelo ha sido muchísimo mejor técnicamente y también ha servido mucho más para combinar como un centrocampista con mucha visión de pase y tiro. Igual ha sido mejor Marcelo en conjunto, ojo. Pero RC era espectacular y solo por eso le damos el anillo para dominarlos a todos.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (29 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


>



Vaya jugadón, me cago en la puta, de los de la mejor época de control del Barça.

A Pep se le debió caer la baba.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (29 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Es que tampoco dijo nada oficialmente en sus redes cuando Modric ganó el Balón de Oro, algo que me tocó los huevos. CR7 es un jugador que se hace temer y que se hace admirar, pero no se hace querer.



Y veremos si dice algo cuando se lo den a Benzema.


----------



## sikBCN (29 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> A Florentino yo estos días le he visto muy cascado, como si en los últimos 3 años hubiera envejecido 10.



La edad no perdona por mucha pasta que tengas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 May 2022)

Ahora mismo la presidenta rodeada de 22 maromos...


----------



## Roedr (29 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Vaya jugadón, me cago en la puta, de los de la mejor época de control del Barça.
> 
> A Pep se le debió caer la baba.



A Pepe se le hubiera caído la baba si el Madrid hubiera ganado después de perseguir 90' al árbitro.


----------



## sikBCN (29 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y veremos si dice algo cuando se lo den a Benzema.



Es bastante prepotente, un máquina,pero hay que entenderlo cuando estás tan endiosado es difícil ser humilde.


----------



## Roedr (29 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ahora mismo la presidenta rodeada de 22 maromos...



Que sepas que todos, menos tú, hemos visto el ombligo de Pizpi.


----------



## sikBCN (29 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ahora mismo la presidenta rodeada de 22 maromos...



Invernadero de pollas, como las discotecas en España


----------



## sikBCN (29 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El gol anulado fue de escandalazo total. Menos mal que ganamos, sino estaríamos lamentando ahora la villanía de la UEFA.



Fue de vergüenza, no nos ganan ni con ayudas albitrales.


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 May 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Lo pongo ahora, por más que duela.
> 
> BAJAS
> Casemiro (venta)
> ...



ESo vende a MEndy que estan sobrados de laterales izquierdos, si ayer hay un Marcelo actual Salah mete 5.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (29 May 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Es bastante prepotente, un máquina,pero hay que entenderlo cuando estás tan endiosado es difícil ser humilde.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (29 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ESo vende a MEndy que estan sobrados de laterales izquierdos, si ayer hay un Marcelo actual Salah mete 5.



A ver que hace Ancelotti, jugar con Alaba de lateral y dejar a Mendy de suplente, o quizas probar a jugar con tres centrales con la llegada de Rudiger. En cualquier caso, creo que el Madrid del año que viene va camino de ser ultradefensivo, cosa que tampoco veria mal, si se pareciese aunque fuese solo lejanamente a aquel todopoderoso Milan.


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 May 2022)

Por dos metros por lo menos.


----------



## NewTroll (29 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


>



Ha cometido el error de su vida, mientras el tito Floren esté de presidente no va a vestir la camiseta de blanco. Ha elegido el dinero al honor, y por ello tendrá el deshonor.


----------



## xilebo (29 May 2022)

*Rinden pleitesía a los reyes de Europa*


----------



## Roedr (29 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> A ver que hace Ancelotti, jugar con Alaba de lateral y dejar a Mendy de suplente, o quizas probar a jugar con tres centrales con la llegada de Rudiger. En cualquier caso, creo que el Madrid del año que viene va camino de ser ultradefensivo, cosa que tampoco veria mal, si se pareciese aunque fuese solo lejanamente a aquel todopoderoso Milan.



Yo lo de Rudiger nunca lo he acabado de ver. Sólo puede entrar de central si Alaba sienta a Case. No sé...


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (29 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo lo de Rudiger nunca lo he acabado de ver. Sólo puede entrar de central si Alaba sienta a Case. No sé...



Joder, Rudiger por alto le da varias vueltas a Alaba. Pero ojo, a mi tambien me parece que Alaba podria jugar perfectamente de medio centro defensivo.


----------



## Edge2 (29 May 2022)

Otra vez de obras en la puerta del sol...


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (29 May 2022)

Quiénes son estos dos? Buenísimo ...


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (29 May 2022)

Que sembrado estuvo ayer Florentino en el Chiringuito, cuando Pedrerol le dice: "ya llego la 14", y el ser superior le contesta: "es la que va despues de la 13".


----------



## NewTroll (29 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Quiénes son estos dos? Buenísimo ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1073797



Ya me jodería ser Mbappe, siendo Francés, en Francia, viendo como el club al que siempre he querido ir (según el) levanta la champions después de rechazarlo, sabiendo que nunca vestiré esa camiseta


----------



## NewTroll (29 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Que sembrado estuvo ayer Florentino en el Chiringuito, cuando Pedrerol le dice, "ya llego la 14", y el ser superior le contesta, "suele ser la que va despues de la 13".



Le preguntaron lo que sentía habiendo ganado la quinta champions de presidente, y el dijo: Es otra más. El puto amo


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> 14 + 1 de Fabio Capello en el Milán metiéndole 4-0 al Farsa.



No te lo tomes como un ataque, pero ésa es la forma de ver el mundo de un culé.


----------



## feps (29 May 2022)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Tanto os cuesta reconocer a todos que el Madrid es _*superior *_en calidad _*técnica *_al resto de equipos de la competición?. Estarán viejas sus estrellas, pero aún son las que mejor saben que hacer con un balón a aparte de correr.



La cara de desesperación de los jugadores del Liverpool cuando veían que por mucho que presionaran no lograban que el Madrid dejara de dar pases precisos...


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (29 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


>



Yo siempre he sido mas de Haaland que del frances, basicamente por que teniendo a Vinicius y Rodrygo jugando en la misma posicion era un puto desperdicio, algo redundante, mientras que Haaland x Benzema era el cambio natural sin desperdiciar talento por el camino, ojala sea cierto lo de la clausula de Haaland con el City , y en dos años pueda estar aqui, una vez se hayan despejado las dudas sobre la recurrencia de sus lesiones.


----------



## Roedr (29 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Joder, Rudiger por alto le da varias vueltas a Alaba. Pero ojo, a mi tambien me parece que Alaba podria jugar perfectamente de medio centro defensivo.



es que si no es así, pagas una ficha de 10kilos para poner a otro tío de 10kilos en el banco?. Tiene sentido mandar a Alaba al banco con lo bien que mezcla con Mili?. Nunca he entendido esta operación.


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No te lo tomes como un ataque, pero ésa es la forma de ver el mundo de un culé.



Eso es porque has puesto la atención en el 4-0 al Farsa. Yo puse la atención al escribirlo en Fabio Capello, que no ha ganado la competición con el Madrid, pero sí la liga, dejando el equipo para la 7ª, y al recordar la humillación al Farsa le he metido como título madridista.


----------



## fachacine (29 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> A ver que hace Ancelotti, jugar con Alaba de lateral y dejar a Mendy de suplente, o quizas probar a jugar con tres centrales con la llegada de Rudiger. En cualquier caso, creo que el Madrid del año que viene va camino de ser ultradefensivo, cosa que tampoco veria mal, si se pareciese aunque fuese solo lejanamente a aquel todopoderoso Milan.



Al contrario, Alaba de lateral es brutal, y Rudiger en el centro va a ser un jefazo, y subiendo a rematar corners va a dar miedo.


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

De las últimas 20 finales, el Madrid ha ganado 17. Sólo ha perdido 3, las 3 con el Pateti (Copa del Rey, Supercopa España y de Europa).









El dato de las finales contra el Real Madrid que pone en valor al Atlético de Simeone


En esta guerra de aficiones que se ha incrementado en las redes sociales, donde hay gatillo fácil para teclear sin apenas reflexión, al Atlético de Madrid se la ha




www.mundodeportivo.com





Por supuesto, las que les hemos ganado son más valiosas que esos títulos menores que nos han ganado.


----------



## NewTroll (29 May 2022)

Tanto sentimiento anti-madridista os está pasando factura


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

Os recuerdo el proverbio futbolístico:

"Los goleadores ganan partidos, pero los defensas ganan campeonatos".


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> 7 minutos en total esta champions



Entonces sí se la merece.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Que grandes eran los hermanos Hanson.



entendiesareferencia.gif


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> A Florentino yo estos días le he visto muy cascado, como si en los últimos 3 años hubiera envejecido 10.



Yo también le vi muy cascado en la entrevista anoche. Ya tiene una edad (75 años), y las pseudovacunas hacen su efecto.


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 May 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Preguntate porque te sigues acordando de ese pibe. Lo sabes verdad?



Mucho, ayudó a la ruina actual del Barcalona, a que sigan con el lloro a Dios Messi y pepito guartrolas. Lástima que no renovara dos años más.


----------



## sikBCN (29 May 2022)

NewTroll dijo:


> Ha cometido el error de su vida, mientras el tito Floren esté de presidente no va a vestir la camiseta de blanco. Ha elegido el dinero al honor, y por ello tendrá el deshonor.



Déjate de rollos ,ha hecho bien, primero ganar champions por el PSG, ganar con el Madrid ya no cotiza, ganar con el Madrid es lo normal.


----------



## HDR (29 May 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (29 May 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Las alegrías del proletariado. Para eso si salen a la calle en masa. Cuando les recortan sus derechos no. Cierro los ojos y no me cuesta imaginarte aplaudiendo a las 8 en 2020 desde tu piso enano del extrarradio de Madrid. Ey pero la 14 ya está aquí. Jajaja. Pobre CUC.



Hombre, no todo el mundo puede vivir en su república independiente como usted. Sabrás tu donde y como vive cada uno de los foreros.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 May 2022)

En la Cibeles no hay ni un madrileño


----------



## feps (29 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En la Cibeles no hay ni un madrileño



Madrileños son todos los que se sienten acogidos por Madrid.


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 May 2022)

Tadeus dijo:


> Suerte fueron tres de las cuatro ligas de Cruyff, que más que ganarlas ellos, la perdieron otros.
> 
> Lo sé, lo sé, soy de la vieja escuela.
> Todavía lo recuerdo cuando salió en la tele.



Anoche se lo mandé a un colega madridista, la verdad es que se anuncio ha envejecido bien.


----------



## NewTroll (29 May 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Déjate de rollos ,ha hecho bien, primero ganar champions por el PSG, ganar con el Madrid ya no cotiza, ganar con el Madrid es lo normal.



Claro claro, no voy al mejor equipo de Europa con 14 copas porque prefiero intentar ganar la primera con otro


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

zahara_ dijo:


> Tremendo el mafioso gafudo como se pasea entre las élites de Hespañistán con semejante altanería y prestancia.
> 
> Comprendió hace tiempo que para escalar socialmente al top mundial había que salir de UCD y entrar en la casa blanca. Una mente preclara, un dinosaurio empresaurial.



¿De quién hablas?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿De quién hablas?



De Roures.









Roures organiza una cena secreta entre Pablo Iglesias y Oriol Junqueras


Aprovechando que se encontraban en Barcelona por la manifestación tras los atentados ocurridos en la ciudad, los líderes de Esquerra Republicana, Podemos y En Comú Podem se reunieron.



ecoteuve.eleconomista.es


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 May 2022)

homega dijo:


> Jajaja y dale el flipao. Mejor técnicamente dice, y no ha pasado del centro del campo desde la liguilla. Modric y Kroos no hacen NADA, como si no estuvieran. Ni mantienen la bola siquiera. Nada es nada. Pero NADA. Son invisibles.



Sin hacer nada y ganan, el día que el Madrid haga algo no se que va a pasar.


----------



## NewTroll (29 May 2022)

Vamos a descartar las 6 orejonas, tenemos 8 champions, alguien?


----------



## NewTroll (29 May 2022)

Seguimos siendo el club más grande contando solo champions, no copas de Europa antiguas. Sois unos envidiosos increíbles, aunque el tiempo os pondrá en vuestro lugar a cada uno.


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Que sembrado estuvo ayer Florentino en el Chiringuito, cuando Pedrerol le dice: "ya llego la 14", y el ser superior le contesta: "es la que va despues de la 13".



Como Di Stefano, cuando el Madrid perdía 2-1 en el partido de ida y le preguntaban como presidente de honor su opinión, diciéndole que era un buen resultado, y les contradecía soltando una obviedad: "2 es mayor que 1, luego es un mal resultado".


----------



## Th89 (29 May 2022)

Lo que está tragando la culerada manda a alguno a la caja de pino. 

No es humano la bilis que manejan.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (29 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Que no tenía ganas el Liverpool, dice. Pero si parecían los panzer alemanes de la 2ª Guerra Mundial invadiendo Francia. Lo que pasa es que el Madrid los contuvo bien. Esto es lo de siempre, minimizar al rival cuando el Madrid gana.
> 
> Avre grande y traga tú también.



Jaja, ... tú no has visto un panzer ni en sueños porque eres de esos pardillos a los que venden mierda a precio de caviar y tragas porque no conoces otra cosa...

Así jugaban los equipos ingleses DE VERDAD, se observan unas cuantas diferencias con respecto a las bandas circenses de ahora:

- Se ven pases largos habilitantes que eran medio gol, nada de pasecitos cortos de mierda.

- Un tío que recibía de espaldas en el área lo tenía muy jodido para darse la vuelta, a diferencia del circo actual.

- Remates de cabeza peligrosos de verdad nada de pajillerismos. ( Everton , minuto 18:06). ¿Anoche cuántas veces remató de cabeza el Liverpool?¿ 

- Porteros que le metían la bronca a sus defensas porque mandaban de verdad en las áreas.

- Contraataques rápidos y letales sin regalos (el 3-1 del Liverpool).

-Centros con rosca peligrosos (15:00)


----------



## Lomo Plateado (29 May 2022)

¡Tema mítico! - Ayuso está por Alaba y Camavinga


Ayuso ha recibido al Real Madrid y ha sorprendido como se ha derretido cuando le han presentado Alaba y a Camavinga . Ella no ha podido quitarles los ojos durante todo el evento, hasta ha llegado a tirar miradas prolongadas que cualquier feminista llamaría "acoso" . Ha sido brutal, Tenemos una...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 May 2022)

Villacis es acción..


----------



## fachacine (29 May 2022)

Bueno como no lo dice nadie lo diré yo: los jugadores deben de estar a esta hora hasta los cojones de los compromisos institucionales de esta tarde, y encima pasando un puto calor con chaqueta y corbata. Creo que en estas celebraciones hay siempre bastante sobreactuación, a mí personalmente me sobra la Almudena, la Comunidad de Madrid y el Ayuntamiento, todo eso son politiqueos y mierdas, y el Madrid por principio debería estar aislado de politiqueos, igual que los jugadores no deberían arrodillarse para la mierda del Black Live Matters. Las copas se celebran en la Cibeles y luego al Bernabeu, y ya. Abro paragüas.


----------



## Th89 (29 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Bueno como no lo dice nadie lo diré yo: los jugadores deben de estar a esta hora hasta los cojones de los compromisos institucionales de esta tarde, y encima pasando un puto calor con chaqueta y corbata. Creo que en estas celebraciones hay siempre bastante sobreactuación, a mí personalmente me sobra la Almudena, la Comunidad de Madrid y el Ayuntamiento, todo eso son politiqueos y mierdas, y el Madrid por principio debería estar aislado de politiqueos, igual que los jugadores no deberían arrodillarse para la mierda del Black Live Matters. Las copas se celebran en la Cibeles y luego al Bernabeu, y ya. Abro paragüas.



RT

Me toca mucho los cojones ver a los políticos aprovecharse de la imagen del Real Madrid. Me da igual el signo, me repugna.


----------



## Chispeante (29 May 2022)

¿Ya habéis puesto el vídeo de Pizpi Ayuso levantando la Copa?


Se va a hacer viral al instante: la reacción de Ayuso tras darle Florentino una réplica del trofeo


----------



## feps (29 May 2022)

Ahora sólo falta Tchouaméni. Con él y dando paso a los canteranos que lo merezcan, hay futuro. Asumamos que Modric, Benzema y Kroos están muy cerca del final. Yo sigo apostando por Rodrygo como delantero.


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Jaja, ... tú no has visto un panzer ni en sueños porque eres de esos pardillos a los que venden mierda a precio de caviar y tragas porque no conoces otra cosa...
> 
> Así jugaban los equipos ingleses DE VERDAD, se observan unas cuantas diferencias con respecto a las bandas circenses de ahora:
> 
> ...



Joer, creía que el complejo ante el fútbol inglés había quedado enterrado en los años 80. No me esperaba encontrarme a alguien resucitándolo. Háztelo mirar porque qué vergüenza das.

El Madrid que perdió contra el Liverpool en 1981 o 1982 perdió 1-0, por la mínima, y pudo perfectamente empatar. También en los años 80 recuerdo una eliminatoria entre el Tottenham Hotspur y el Madrid en la que se clasificó el Madrid al ganar 0-1 en Inglaterra, y los palurdos antimadridistas diciendo que no era auténtico fútbol inglés, como si el fútbol inglés fuera invencible o algo. Ese Tottenham era perfecto fútbol inglés y fue perfectamente eliminado por el Madrid. El fútbol inglés ha hecho el ridiculé una y otra vez con su selección nacional, (no quiero hablar de clubes en los que la estrella es holandesa o egipcia y el entrenador alemán, por ejemplo), y el único mundial que ganaron fue un robo arbitral jugando en casa. Es más, en los tiempos recientes en los que se han acercado a jugar cuartos de final y semifinales de competiciones internacionales con su selección es cuando lo están haciendo bien, (y de ahí no pasan), gracias a haber abandonado el fracaso del fútbol inglés que consistía en cabecear el balón todo el tiempo.

Del repaso que les pegaron Holanda y Alemania en una Eurocopa mejor no hablemos... Les bastó con echar el balón al suelo y los ingleses ni la olieron. Encima perdieron contra Irlanda o Irlanda del Norte en el típico partido de fútbol inglés en el que compitieron por ser el que más balones tocaban de cabeza y quedaron últimos de grupo. ¿Por qué te crees que abandonaron su gran estilo de juego? Pues para no hacer más el ridiculé.

Veo 2 fenómenos:

* Unos dicen que el fútbol de antes era la hostia, como tú diciendo que eran más físicos, lo cual es ridículo, pues nunca ha sido el fútbol más físico que ahora, y es lógico con los adelantos en medicina y entrenamiento, y en táctica.

* Otros hacen lo contrario, y se olvidan del pasado y el presente es lo mejor. Ahora dicen que tenemos el mejor portero y resulta que no ha habido porteros grandiosos en el pasado (Casillas, Kahn, etc.), y otros anteriores que no hemos conocido pero eran superfamosos (el ruso Yashin). Se olvidan que el Madrid y España ganaron lo que ganaron por tener a Casillas en plena forma, salvando por ejemplo el penalty del culerdo, etc.

Han puesto antes un vídeo de un argentino, Martin Lieberman. Míralo y entiende porqué ganó el Madrid.


----------



## fachacine (29 May 2022)

Que se calle ya Almeida, qué pesao, y con ese humor de beta nuncafollista con cara de cero coños...


----------



## Th89 (29 May 2022)

Disfruta carapolla, es lo más cerca que va a estar nunca un aficionado del patético de la Champions.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Bueno como no lo dice nadie lo diré yo: los jugadores deben de estar a esta hora hasta los cojones de los compromisos institucionales de esta tarde, y encima pasando un puto calor con chaqueta y corbata. Creo que en estas celebraciones hay siempre bastante sobreactuación, a mí personalmente me sobra la Almudena, la Comunidad de Madrid y el Ayuntamiento, todo eso son politiqueos y mierdas, y el Madrid por principio debería estar aislado de politiqueos, igual que los jugadores no deberían arrodillarse para la mierda del Black Live Matters. Las copas se celebran en la Cibeles y luego al Bernabeu, y ya. Abro paragüas.



SastO. Cibeles y Bernabeu y sin alargarse mucho. Estas cosas agotan mucho.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Entonces sí se la merece.



bueno hazzard tuvo 90 mintos en juego tambien


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> RT
> 
> Me toca mucho los cojones ver a los políticos aprovecharse de la imagen del Real Madrid. Me da igual el signo, me repugna.



Yo creo que muchos de ellos tampoco quieren hacerlo, pero cuando algo se convierte en tradición a ver quien tiene huevos a decir que no.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> ¿Ya habéis puesto el vídeo de Pizpi Ayuso levantando la Copa?
> 
> 
> Se va a hacer viral al instante: la reacción de Ayuso tras darle Florentino una réplica del trofeo



Melafo. Brutalmente.


----------



## 4motion (29 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Los nuevos se vuelven estrellas cuando juegan al lado de estrellas. Si no, no. Eso ha sido así siempre, y este temporada ha sido otra gran confirmación de ello. Y por jugar al lado de estrellas incluyo también entrenar aunque jueguen pocos minutos al principio, e ir teniendo cada vez más minutos luego.



Mira camavinga como habla con admiracion de ellos.

ESE es el Camino. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (29 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Es que tampoco dijo nada oficialmente en sus redes cuando Modric ganó el Balón de Oro, algo que me tocó los huevos. CR7 es un jugador que se hace temer y que se hace admirar, pero no se hace querer.



Es una diva EGOCÉNTRICA como FRAPPE.

Huid de ellos.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chispeante (29 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Melafo. Brutalmente.



Es muy pizpi, eso es innegable. El discurso que le ha soltado a los jugadores, muy cercano y emotivo, con esos mohines tan suyos y tan irresistibles. No me imagino a ningún otro político haciendo sus encantadoras gansadas con la COPA. Si ella no fuera una progre pepera y yo no fuera un hombre felizmente casado, estaría encantado de propiciar su preñez. Y lo haría con amor, que conste.


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

Diossss, está todo lleno de bilis, jajaja. Qué daño ha hecho esta temporada de éxitos.


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Bueno como no lo dice nadie lo diré yo: los jugadores deben de estar a esta hora hasta los cojones de los compromisos institucionales de esta tarde, y encima pasando un puto calor con chaqueta y corbata. Creo que en estas celebraciones hay siempre bastante sobreactuación, a mí personalmente me sobra la Almudena, la Comunidad de Madrid y el Ayuntamiento, todo eso son politiqueos y mierdas, y el Madrid por principio debería estar aislado de politiqueos, igual que los jugadores no deberían arrodillarse para la mierda del Black Live Matters. Las copas se celebran en la Cibeles y luego al Bernabeu, y ya. Abro paragüas.



Estoy de acuerdo, pero se han apropiado de ello. ¿Alguien sabe cuándo empezó la moda esta de ir a la Almudena, Comunidad de Madrid y Ayuntamiento?


----------



## Scardanelli (29 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ahora sólo falta Tchouaméni. Con él y dando paso a los canteranos que lo merezcan, hay futuro. Asumamos que Modric, Benzema y Kroos están muy cerca del final. Yo sigo apostando por Rodrygo como delantero.



Para mí es delantero. Hay que darle minutos ahí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Diossss, está todo lleno de bilis, jajaja. Qué daño ha hecho esta temporada de éxitos.



¡MADRÍ!¡ÁRBITROS!¡FRANCO!


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

Y otra cosa que debería cambiar es que vale, que estén Zidane, Seedorf y otros exjugadores de los finalistas es una cosa pero no su mujer o familiares porque al final resulta que gran parte de las entradas no son para los aficionados, y las que quedan tienen unos precios exagerados por escasez.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Y otra cosa que debería cambiar es que vale, que estén Zidane, Seedorf y otros exjugadores de los finalistas es una cosa pero no su mujer o familiares porque al final resulta que gran parte de las entradas no son para los aficionados, y las que quedan tienen unos precios exagerados por escasez.



Sasto. El 90% de las entradas deberían ser para aficionados. Súmale 10 por jugador para sus familias y que el club pueda invitar a 20 estrellas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 May 2022)

Esto está mal pensado, las instituciones al día siguiente mejor y los jugadores a emborracharse y estar en la Cibeles con el público, que tanto público como jugadores tiene que estar hasta las narices de estar toda la tarde haciendo el ganso.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (29 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Joer, creía que el complejo ante el fútbol inglés había quedado enterrado en los años 80. No me esperaba encontrarme a alguien resucitándolo. Háztelo mirar porque qué vergüenza das.
> 
> El Madrid que perdió contra el Liverpool en 1981 o 1982 perdió 1-0, por la mínima, y pudo perfectamente empatar. También en los años 80 recuerdo una eliminatoria entre el Tottenham Hotspur y el Madrid en la que se clasificó el Madrid al ganar 0-1 en Inglaterra, y los palurdos antimadridistas diciendo que no era auténtico fútbol inglés, como si el fútbol inglés fuera invencible o algo. Ese Tottenham era perfecto fútbol inglés y fue perfectamente eliminado por el Madrid. El fútbol inglés ha hecho el ridiculé una y otra vez con su selección nacional, (no quiero hablar de clubes en los que la estrella es holandesa o egipcia y el entrenador alemán, por ejemplo), y el único mundial que ganaron fue un robo arbitral jugando en casa. Es más, en los tiempos recientes en los que se han acercado a jugar cuartos de final y semifinales de competiciones internacionales con su selección es cuando lo están haciendo bien, (y de ahí no pasan), gracias a haber abandonado el fracaso del fútbol inglés que consistía en cabecear el balón todo el tiempo.
> 
> ...



- A ver, el forofismo con éstos equipos de mercenarios de ahora para mí ha dejado de tener sentido....tambien es cierto que el Madrid es de los pocos que conservan el espíritu y el instinto de club y por eso ganan, cosa de la que me alegro por ser un equipo español y porque no está todo perdido...

- El Liverpool y el fútbol inglés lo comparaba con el de hace 30 años porque entonces serían mejores o peores pero por lo menos jugaban a algo, tenían sus limitaciones pero tambien tenían sus recursos y los usaban.. y tenían jugadores comprometidos con un estilo y una idea del juego que era la suya y la afición se identificaba con ellos a muerte...en cambio ahora no se sabe a qué juegan, han perdido su identidad porque yo que llevo muchos años viendo furbo un equipo inglés que no hace ni un puto remate de cabeza con peligro en 90 minutos, no es un equipo inglés, es otra cosa. Punto. 

-El Madrid ganó bien haciendo lo que tenía que hacer pero anoche jugó contra una banda que a mi no me dió sensación de peligro en ningún momento ...alguna cosa de Mané y algun remate de Salah y poco mas. Si éste Liverpool te parece comparable al de los 80 que arrasaba en Europa y en la premier a mi no me lo parece en absoluto, empezando por la falta de mentalidad y de espíritu... joder, si es que el Madrid les metió el gol y siguieron jugando igual (porque son mercenarios que les da todo igual) 

- No sé donde he dicho que el fútbol de antes fuera mas físico, es al revés sí....pero eso de fiarlo todo al físico a lo que lleva es a descuidar otras cosas porque por ejemplo en el fútbol de ahora no veo a los defensas hacer cosas tan básicas como cerrar a un delantero que recibe en el area de espaldas..., mucho físico pero ¿donde está la cabeza?.. tanto defensa moro-negro con tanto físico y tal pero los fallos de concentración y colocación que tienen y de los que se ve un muestrario completo cada partido ¿a qué se deben? .....

- Yo como aficionado al fútbol siempre he exigido que el que gane lo haga por méritos propios, no porque el rival les regale nada...si hay regalos no hay competición ni intensidad ni autenticidad....también soy aficionado al boxeo y ahí se aprecia en seguida cuando hay tongo en una pelea y yo llevo visto el fútbol suficiente para afirmar que en el fútbol de ahora hay mucho mas tongo y mas intereses espureos que en el de antes en general ....que al que le gusten los tongos y los amaños me parece muy bien, cada cual es libre de disfrutar como le de la gana, pero a otros no nos gusta ésto y lo decimos...


----------



## feps (29 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Para mí es delantero. Hay que darle minutos ahí.



Es que Rodrygo nunca ha sido extremo, y el chaval tiene gol.


----------



## Th89 (29 May 2022)

Niñatos subnormales.

Acordándose de la rata celebrando una Champions.

ANORMALES.


----------



## xilebo (29 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Niñatos subnormales.
> 
> Acordándose de la rata celebrando una Champions.
> 
> ANORMALES.



Pufff justo ahora siii en cibeles cantando la aficion mbappe hijo de p.....


----------



## NewTroll (29 May 2022)

Real Madrid reyes de Europa, da igual cuando leas esto.


----------



## feps (29 May 2022)




----------



## Cuchillo de palo (29 May 2022)

su desesperación nuestra nutrición


----------



## Th89 (29 May 2022)

Ni con alcohol en vena tienen gracia.

Pueden dar gracias a Dios que les dio talento para el fútbol. Qué sosez, por favor.


----------



## Waits (29 May 2022)

Yo no sé si os fijasteis en la entrega de medallas, pero al primer jugador del Madrid ceferino (así, con minúscula) prácticamente se la arrojó, fue algo impresionante ver cómo era por momentos incapaz de contener la bilis. Luego, debió darse cuenta de que todo el mundo le estaba mirando, e intentó controlarse un poco, pero sus gestos eran todo un poema.


----------



## VYP de Álava (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Sólo cuatro dice. Eso sólo en la primera parte.
> 
> y Ancelotti con la ceja en la coronilla.
> 
> ...



Venga llora un poco más indio. 120 años sin ganar una champions y contando. 
El robo del gol de Benzema ni lo mencionas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Venga llora un poco más indio. 120 años sin ganar una champions y contando.
> El robo del gol de Benzema ni lo mencionas.



Qué gol de Bencemalo? los penaltis que le regalaron en las eliminatorias de las robontadas?

De robontada en robontada hasta el final.


----------



## xilebo (29 May 2022)

Hazard ha prometido el año que viene darlo todo, despues de 3 años ni fu ni fa


----------



## Sr Julian (29 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> ¿Ya habéis puesto el vídeo de Pizpi Ayuso levantando la Copa?
> 
> 
> Se va a hacer viral al instante: la reacción de Ayuso tras darle Florentino una réplica del trofeo



Prefiero a la Villacis.


----------



## Roedr (29 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hazard ha prometido el año que viene darlo todo, despues de 3 años ni fu ni fa



No ha especificado si en el césped o en el plato.


----------



## 11kjuan (29 May 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> su desesperación nuestra nutrición



Macacos do Brasil


----------



## homega (29 May 2022)

Yo si fuera futbolista odiaría las celebraciones, vaya pereza tirarse dos días sin parar de repetir chorradas y cantitos de forofos y mostrarse alegrísimo todo el tiempo y encima ahora les exigen hablar en público diciendo las paridas de siempre, que somos una familia, que este club es muy grande, que la afición es muy grande y blao blao.

Yo me haría un Bale y desaparecería por molestias de espalda.


----------



## homega (29 May 2022)

El Canal del Real Madrid TV en mi tele se ve fatal, se pixela, se entrecorta y acaba desapareciendo la conexión durante horas o días.

¿Le pasa a alguien más y tiene arreglo?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (29 May 2022)

Mbappe, hijo de puta !


----------



## feps (29 May 2022)

Qué grave esto:


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (29 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> de confirmarse esta noticia tendríamos centro del campo top para los próximos 10 años



Muy bueno


----------



## Sr Julian (29 May 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> su desesperación nuestra nutrición



Madre mia, que cantidad de subnormales chupando pollas blancas.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (29 May 2022)




----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (29 May 2022)

Sobre la champions 22/23...Lo único que sabemos al 100% es que el Ruinas será humillado de nuevo jejeje


----------



## DRIDMA (29 May 2022)




----------



## Th89 (29 May 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> su desesperación nuestra nutrición



Lo gozo con Mancuer    

Es el mejor con diferencia. Bilis culé de la mejor calitat.


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> - A ver, el forofismo con éstos equipos de mercenarios de ahora para mí ha dejado de tener sentido....tambien es cierto que el Madrid es de los pocos que conservan el espíritu y el instinto de club y por eso ganan, cosa de la que me alegro por ser un equipo español y porque no está todo perdido...
> 
> - El Liverpool y el fútbol inglés lo comparaba con el de hace 30 años porque entonces serían mejores o peores pero por lo menos jugaban a algo, tenían sus limitaciones pero tambien tenían sus recursos y los usaban.. y tenían jugadores comprometidos con un estilo y una idea del juego que era la suya y la afición se identificaba con ellos a muerte...en cambio ahora no se sabe a qué juegan, han perdido su identidad porque yo que llevo muchos años viendo furbo un equipo inglés que no hace ni un puto remate de cabeza con peligro en 90 minutos, no es un equipo inglés, es otra cosa. Punto.
> 
> ...



Una cosa es que te guste el fútbol de antes más que el de ahora, y otra decir que hay tongo o que no se esfuerzan, etc., lo cual no tiene sentido. Pocos equipos se esfuerzan más y corren más que el Liverpool. Otra cosa es que tengan un librillo limitado mientras que el Madrid sabe adaptarse mas a los rivales y las circunstancias.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (29 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Lo gozo con Mancuer
> 
> Es el mejor con diferencia. Bilis culé de la mejor calitat.



COSECHA DEL 22: TOP


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (29 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Para esta gente todos los goles del madrí son ilegales.



Puedo entender el antimadridismo con cierta clase, Peton es un ejemplo, odioso pero mantiene las formas.Pero el antimadridismo de alguna gente -vease en este hilo- sobrepasa la estupidez.

Goool de Vinicius!!


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1073926



No homo y tal.


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> su desesperación nuestra nutrición



En el momento que se ponen una cámara para filmarles, todo lo que hagan va a ser sobreactuado para ganar visitas.


----------



## Sr Julian (29 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La carrera de Marcelo tiene más títulos, pero Roberto Carlos era mucho más espectacular, pero muchísimo más, Roberto Carlos además tuvo mejor final no como Marcelo que lleva 3 años seboso y suplente.



El último año de Roberto Carlos fue patético.


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Que bien os vienen siempre esas intervenciones VAR y los penaltitos de rigor chulísimos para la hépica
> 
> Contra chelsy, City y pesejé, entre goles anulaos y penaltis de rigor, os vino de perlas. Cuántos goles anulaos y cuántos penaltis de rigor a favor fueron en total?
> 
> ...



@calopez, desconecta al bot que es muuu cansino.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Los fans de El Robontadas se quejaron de robos en la final


----------



## NewTroll (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Los fans de El Robontadas se quejaron de robos en la final



Me encanta que rabiéis por un club mundial, el madridismo está en todas partes, en todos los continentes.


----------



## NewTroll (29 May 2022)

Me encanta que todos los antimadridistas nos digan que nuestras copas son de Franco, que compramos a los árbitros, que no somos nada


----------



## NewTroll (29 May 2022)

Somos el club más temido de Europa, por mucho que no lo veáis....
El favorito siempre es el Real Madrid Club de Futbol, le pese a quien le pese...


----------



## NewTroll (29 May 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Ahora qué? hay que hacer limpieza profunda de plantilla porque canta demasiado. Eso de " No necesitamos nada de nada pa de ganar to las chiapijons" no cuela. Que te tiren 25 veces a puerta en una final por 1 tiro a puerta vuestro y sin revisión VAR para tirar la línea es como demasiado descarado o k?

Además de Courtois, a quién podéis salvar de la limpieza profunda que necesitáis?


----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

filets dijo:


>



No sé en italiano, pero en español es al revés de como lo cuenta Ibrahimovic:

1) Un grupo es un conjunto de elementos, como por ejemplo, de personas.
2) Cuando ese grupo o conjunto de personas tiene además una organización y objetivos, se le llama:

2.1.) Empresa en el ámbito mercantil.
2.2.) Equipo en el ámbito deportivo.

Si un equipo de fútbol está desorganizado, desunido, se les llama "banda". "Esos son una banda" (cierto entrenador sobre Bulgaria tras perder con España 6-1 en cierto mundial).


----------



## feps (29 May 2022)

Era oxígeno, no suero, pero se me ha metido algo en el ojo.


----------



## NewTroll (29 May 2022)




----------



## qbit (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Ahora qué? hay que hacer limpieza profunda de plantilla porque canta demasiado. Eso de " No necesitamos nada de nada pa de ganar to las chiapijons" no cuela. Que te tiren 25 veces a puerta en una final por 1 tiro a puerta vuestro y sin revisión VAR para tirar la línea es como demasiado descarado o k?
> 
> Además de Courtois, a quién podéis salvar de la limpieza profunda que necesitáis?



Trastorno obesivo nivel Dios.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (29 May 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> La final estuvo muy bien jugada, fue un planteamiento perfecto: cansar a los correcaminos del liverpool y desesperarles con frenazos constantes a sus oleadas, ir buscando oportunidades sin prisa ni agobios hasta que llegue el gol. Y así fue. A Carletto le salió todo perfecto, pese a tratarse de una estrategia muy obvia y heredada de Zidane, que todos los equipos deberían tener estudiada y controlada: en champions, el Madrid es un equipo de segundas mitades. Klopp queda muy marcado por no haber sabido prever algo tan predecible y que hemos visto mil veces. Sabrá mucho de tácticas y de físico, pero nada de tiempos futbolísticos.
> 
> Las eliminatorias se ganaron por épica, la final se ganó por fútbol. Porque un buen portero también es fútbol, ¡y tanto que lo es! Ha sido todo perfecto: ganar con elegancia, sabiduría, templanza y oficio. Iba a decir "ha sido la mejor champions que veremos nunca" pero seamos sinceros: la decimoquinta va a ser todavía mejor.
> 
> Hala Madrid.



Por cierto, Klopp se esta empezando a convertir en un fenomeno mas de marketing que de resultados.
Ya lleva 3 finales perdidas y sin animo de menospreciar, la que gano era la mas previsible. Ante un rival sin experiencia champions y creo que no jugaba Jarri Kein en el.
Pero seguira siendo el payasete de moda un tiempo...


----------



## Rotto2 (29 May 2022)

Cuando enfocan al público del Bernabéu el 50% son panchitos.

Suplantación completada.


----------



## NewTroll (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Ahora qué? hay que hacer limpieza profunda de plantilla porque canta demasiado. Eso de " No necesitamos nada de nada pa de ganar to las chiapijons" no cuela. Que te tiren 25 veces a puerta en una final por 1 tiro a puerta vuestro y sin revisión VAR para tirar la línea es como demasiado descarado o k?
> 
> Además de Courtois, a quién podéis salvar de la limpieza profunda que necesitáis?



Hombre, si ganamos la liga y la champions, no creo que necesitemos una limpieza profunda, no? eso lo necesitáis en el Farsa


----------



## NewTroll (29 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Cuando enfocan al público del Bernabéu el 50% son panchitos.
> 
> Suplantación completada.



Lo que importa es la historia del club, llevamos 120 años, al club le da lo mismo tu y yo, es más grande que eso.


----------



## NewTroll (29 May 2022)

Creo que no habéis entendido que cuando nosotros estemos muertos, el Real Madrid seguirá ganando copas, subnormales.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

NewTroll dijo:


> Hombre, si ganamos la liga y la champions, no creo que necesitemos una limpieza profunda, no? eso lo necesitáis en el Farsa



Yo soy del Atleti, La Farsa no sé, con ellos tenéis que ir a por el trofeo saudí. En el Atleti ha dicho Berta que nada de fichajes locos, que tenemos equipazo y yo estoy de acuerdo. Si claúsulas saudís habríamos sido campeones de La Lija arbitraria otra vez.

Pero la sensación entre los piperos es que tenéis que renovar toda la plantilla. Eso es lo que escucho por ahí. Y, la verdac, viendo el coladero que habéis mostrao en las robontadas parece que con la ceja de Ancelotti no es suficiente para dar apariencia de que jugáis a algo al márgen de los misterios de la majia esa


----------



## NewTroll (29 May 2022)

Vamos a ver, subnormales, El Real Madrid se fundo el 6 de Marzo de 1902. Este equipo estaba antes de que nacieseis, está durante vuestra vida y seguirá cuando os vayáis de aquí, no se que parte de que somos una puta leyenda no entendéis


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

El Trampas es hépico


----------



## NewTroll (29 May 2022)

No se que parte de "los futbolistas vienen y van, el club es eterno" no entendéis.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

El Robontadas es galástico


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Por cierto, Klopp se rlesta empezando a conertir en un fenomeno mas de marketing que de resultados.



No os lo vais a creer, pero el Liverpool ha celebrado hoy un desfile en autobús descubierto por las calles de la ciudad. Dicen que es en conmemoración de Heysel.


----------



## Roedr (29 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No os lo vais a creer, pero el Liverpool ha celebrado hoy un desfile en autobús descubierto por las calles de la ciudad. Dicen que es en conmemoración de Heysel.



Celebran sus dos mierda-copas. Es como si nosotros fueramos a la Cibeles por la supercopa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Era oxígeno, no suero, pero se me ha metido algo en el ojo.



Pero si es un maleta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 May 2022)

No olvidemos a melodías que nos ha dado su fuerzas y ánimos!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 May 2022)

Esta mariano y jovic dándolo todo en el Bernabéu


----------



## feps (29 May 2022)

El abuelo necesita oxígeno y tú gafas, moreno. 


Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero si es un maleta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 May 2022)

We are the ROCIADAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
We are the ROCIADAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROCIADAS!!!!!!


----------



## feps (29 May 2022)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 May 2022)

Echo de menos en las celebraciones del Bernabeu la silla de Alaba. Es una _di noi_.


----------



## Paobas (29 May 2022)

Shures, juro que esta nunca la vi venir. Pensaba que hoy estarían dolidos y están de festival tras palmar la final ayer. Una auténtica lección de vida acabo de llevarme.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 May 2022)

Jobar, Ancelotti se sabe el nuevo himno.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 May 2022)

feps dijo:


>



No iba puesto ni nada el cabron, no le hemos visto así en 20 años de futbolista, parecía que se iba a contar unos chistes


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Shures, juro que esta nunca la vi venir. Pensaba que hoy estarían dolidos y están de festival tras palmar la final ayer. Una auténtica lección de vida acabo de llevarme.



Lección de ser minundis tenían ya todo preparado y pagados los sponsors, por eso lo hacen.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Jobar, Ancelotti se sabe el nuevo himno.



A bale se le ve animado y debe ser un papelón para el.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 May 2022)

Hazard le veo integrado...dice que el año que viene ya con 33 va a darlo todo y no vendrá obeso en pretemporada


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 May 2022)

Digo en serio que me da pena ver a bale que prácticamente nos ha ganado champions el solo, el representante suyo y la prensa española merecen rociadas


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (29 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No olvidemos a melodías que nos ha dado su fuerzas y ánimos!!!!!!!!!!!



la verdadera artífice de esta champions


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 May 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> la verdadera artífice de esta champions



ROCIADAS S.A


----------



## El Lonchafinista (29 May 2022)

*Joder y esos sellazos? *


----------



## DRIDMA (29 May 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 May 2022)

Están hasta los huevos los jugadores


----------



## Raul83 (29 May 2022)

A mí me gustaría que el Atlético ganase alguna vez una Champions. Siempre que no juegue contra el Madrid, quiero que gane el Atlético en Europa (igual que cualquier equipo español excepto el Barcelona).


----------



## petro6 (29 May 2022)

En 8 años ganamos las mismas champions que otros en toda su historia. No hase falta disir nada mas.


----------



## Raul83 (29 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Jobar, Ancelotti se sabe el nuevo himno.



Si estuvo él cantándolo cuando lo grabaron, busca en youtube.


----------



## petro6 (29 May 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> A mí me gustaría que el Atlético ganase alguna vez una Champions. Siempre que no juegue contra el Madrid, quiero que gane el Atlético en Europa (igual que cualquier equipo español excepto el Barcelona).



Los losers de las pancartas no se merecen ni jugarla.


----------



## NewTroll (29 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> *Joder y esos sellazos? *



5 champions nene


----------



## Rotto2 (29 May 2022)

La novia de Courtois tiene pinta de costar 3.000 la hora. Se las busca modositas y discretas...


----------



## fachacine (30 May 2022)

Joder la novia de Courtois me la pone como las tuberías del gas


----------



## ironpipo (30 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> *Joder y esos sellazos? *



Esta emulando a The Goat


Cosas de negros vamos


----------



## petro6 (30 May 2022)

Vaya ancas tiene la de Bale.


----------



## Chispeante (30 May 2022)

Me voy a poner un poco pesado. ¿No debería decir algo el Madrid, con Florentino a la cabeza acerca de la violencia, robos y demás que sufrieron los aficionados madridistas ayer? No estaría de más que cuidara un poco de su gente, de sus socios, que está muy bien decir que estos es de todos, que gracias por vuestro apoyo y todo lo demás, pero por lo visto a la salida del estadio hubo situaciones más que complicadas y eso hay que denunciarlo.


----------



## fachacine (30 May 2022)

A la novia de Courtois le dediqué hilo



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/mishel-gerzig-modelo-israeli-de-23-anos-novia-de-courtois-portero-del-madrid.1613463/


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Por cierto, Klopp se rlesta empezando a conertir en un fenomeno mas de marketing que de resultados.
> Ya lleva 3 finales perdidas y sin animo de menospreciar, la que gano era la mas previsible. Ante un rival sin experiencia champions y creo que no jugaba Jarri Kein en el.
> Pero seguira siendo el payasete de moda un tiempo...



jugar una final es algo que suma,no puede ser lo mismo llegar a la final que caer en la fase de grupos,salvo mentalidad muy peliculera donde el mundo se divide en winners y losers…

en champions un titulo y dos finales,a mi me parece un balance mas que aceptable,


----------



## ironpipo (30 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> A la novia de Courtois le dediqué hilo
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/mishel-gerzig-modelo-israeli-de-23-anos-novia-de-courtois-portero-del-madrid.1613463/



Así se entiende que el cabron esté tan inspirado, por tener eso a pelito every night yo paro Hasta balas de cañon


----------



## fachacine (30 May 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Así se entiende que el cabron esté tan inspirado, por tener eso a pelito every night yo paro Hasta balas de cañon



Sí Courtois lo tiene todo proporcional a su altura imagina el pedazo de rabo que tiene que meterle


----------



## El Lonchafinista (30 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> A la novia de Courtois le dediqué hilo
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/mishel-gerzig-modelo-israeli-de-23-anos-novia-de-courtois-portero-del-madrid.1613463/



Yo la he visto en Tenerife, un conocido mio le vendio un casoplon en adeje.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Vaya jugadón, me cago en la puta, de los de la mejor época de control del Barça.
> 
> A Pep se le debió caer la baba.



Este tweet es vital. No era consciente yo de toda la jugada del gol


----------



## ironpipo (30 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Sí Courtois lo tiene todo proporcional a su altura imagina el pedazo de rabo que tiene que meterle



Cómo debe gostar la rubia (no homo...) 
Al parecer es un pichabrava el tio
Hay que reconocer que desde que llegó al Madrid ha progresado en todo, tanto en lo profesional como en lo amoroso

La diferencia entre su primera mugera y la actual, es casi tanta como la de jugar en el Atlético y jugar en el Real Madrid


----------



## VYP de Álava (30 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Sólo cuatro dice. Eso sólo en la primera parte.
> 
> y Ancelotti con la ceja en la coronilla.
> 
> ...



Venga llora un poco más indio. 120 años sin ganar una champions y co


《Judas》 dijo:


> Qué gol de Bencemalo? los penaltis que le regalaron en las eliminatorias de las robontadas?
> 
> De robontada en robontada hasta el final.



Pide perdón por el retraso anda. Y a seguir tragando


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 May 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Venga llora un poco más indio. 120 años sin ganar una champions y co
> 
> Pide perdón por el retraso anda. Y a seguir tragando



Tú eres de los que aun creen en La Majia potajia?

Viste ayer al Líverpool en su área encerrados achicando balones?

Hépico


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Me voy a poner un poco pesado. ¿No debería decir algo el Madrid, con Florentino a la cabeza acerca de la violencia, robos y demás que sufrieron los aficionados madridistas ayer? No estaría de más que cuidara un poco de su gente, de sus socios, que está muy bien decir que estos es de todos, que gracias por vuestro apoyo y todo lo demás, pero por lo visto a la salida del estadio hubo situaciones más que complicadas y eso hay que denunciarlo.



Pues la UEFA le está echando el marrón a los ingleses y a la federación francesa.


----------



## Chispeante (30 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues la UEFA le está echando el marrón a los ingleses y a la federación francesa.



Ha salido hasta en el AS, que Toñín el Torero, ínclito aficionado madridista tuvo que rescatar a nuestra querida Irene Junquera porque aquello tenía una pinta muy chunga. Hay varios hilos, con testimonios preocupantes sobre lo que pasó ayer a la salida del partido. Ni el barrio era el apropiado, ni la policía, que ya sabía lo que había, hizo nada de nada. Sabiendo que los aficionados madridistas las han pasado canutas, me esperaba, ingenuo de mí, que el Club diría o haría algo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 May 2022)

Las robontadas han marcado la chiampiojons


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 May 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> A mí me gustaría que el Atlético ganase alguna vez una Champions. Siempre que no juegue contra el Madrid, quiero que gane el Atlético en Europa (igual que cualquier equipo español excepto el Barcelona).



NO. Eso pensaba yo hasta hace un mes, pero han mostrado que son unos miserables. No merecen ganar nada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 May 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Él sabe que se acabó. Gracias por todo McCebo.

Por cierto, en la COPE están hablando ahora de lo que pasó ayer. Incluso Paco González se ha atrevido a decir magrebíes.


----------



## Roedr (30 May 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Cómo debe gostar la rubia (no homo...)
> Al parecer es un pichabrava el tio
> Hay que reconocer que desde que llegó al Madrid ha progresado en todo, tanto en lo profesional como en lo amoroso
> 
> ...



Qué envidia me da el cabrón. Esto sí que es progresar en la vida.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 May 2022)

Este año de ROCIADAS madrileñas será recordado.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lección de ser minundis tenían ya todo preparado y pagados los sponsors, por eso lo hacen.



Presumir de una de las tropecientas copas que hace la premier para que sus equipos tengan palmarés...


----------



## vegahermosa (30 May 2022)

he vivido cinco champions de golpe en menos de una decada con lo que nos costaban en mi juventud me cagon diez mas otras tantas antaño

la pena que no fueran seguidas como las que vivio mi padre


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 May 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> su desesperación nuestra nutrición



A esta gente le va a dar un infarto un día de estos.


----------



## vegahermosa (30 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues la UEFA le está echando el marrón a los ingleses y a la federación francesa.



llega a pasar en españa y sale en el noticiario de la bbc yanki en hora punta poniendonos a parir. hay clases y clases


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 May 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


>



Broooootal

aquí cuando estaba comprometida antes de la liana:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 May 2022)




----------



## viruz (30 May 2022)

Que vergüenza lo de almierda, nivel cloacau izmerdismo en vena, hasta que toda esta escoria no cuelgue de árboles no seremos libres.


----------



## ironpipo (30 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Broooootal
> 
> aquí cuando estaba comprometida antes de la liana:



Joder esa imagen debe de ser de una publicidad o algo no jodas... Como va a tener una foto de su ex pidiéndole la mano cuando está siendo actualmente lefada públicamente por uno nuevo? 
Alucinas con las tías


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 May 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (30 May 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Joder esa imagen debe de ser de una publicidad o algo no jodas... Como va a tener una foto de su ex pidiéndole la mano cuando está siendo actualmente lefada públicamente por uno nuevo?
> Alucinas con las tías



Según ella "cuando comenzó mi relación con Thibaut yo ya no estaba comprometida"


----------



## HDR (30 May 2022)

Jajajajaja, qué tonto Almeida. Ya van 2 veces en 15 días que hace lo mismo.

¿No se ha fijado en la multitud que había hoy en la calle? Por cada pateti que haya en Madrid hay 3 o 4 madridistas. Enfrentarse al madridismo de esta manera... Qué manera de perder votos, qué miopía.

Me parece magnífico.


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 May 2022)

Courtois es un porterazo, pero no es un genio precisamente con el micrófono. Es bastante bobete el tipo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 May 2022)

Bueno y este verano hay fútbol? Porque hasta que comiencen las eliminatorias de champions el año que viene y tal queda todavía.


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 May 2022)

Qué quería decir Courtois con lo de estar "en el lado bueno de la historia"? 

es un guiño al Atleti o es un feo? 

Cómo lo interpreta el fan comepipas?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


>



No era conscientw yo de que fue un golazo


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 May 2022)

Una pena que el VAR no quisiera ni revisar esa jugada para certificar, tirando la línea de Ficticius y analizando si Bencemá perjudica al defensa, que el gol debía subir al marcador. 

Que no se informe de que ha sido revisada esa jugada que es cuanto menos dudosa, parece una chapuza deliberada.


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 May 2022)

Parece que el truco del VAR es que con el rejlamento en la mano puede hacer lo que quieran. El rejlamento puede servir para anular ese gol tranquilamente si se revisa, sólo que Bencemalo está a menos de 1 paso del defensor y el balón pasa debajo de sus pies ya es suficiente para anularlo sin necesidad de tirar la línea de Ficticius y el paralaje CGI.

Así pueden revisar una jugada o no revisarla, intervenir o no intervenir...y el mismo rejlamento se puede invocar para señalar una cosa o la contraria. Es un disparate


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 May 2022)

Alguien duda de que si Bencemalo no se interpone entre el balón y el defensor, viniendo como venía de fuera de juego, el defensor no habría podido despejar ese balón?

En serio

Ese gol nunca debió subir al marcador.


----------



## Policía Pérez (30 May 2022)

@EL SUBNORMAL DE ARRIBA


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 May 2022)

Y eso sin mencionar cómo llegaron a esa final. que hay penaltis por ahí y goles anulados que ponen las caraduras de los piperos muy violetas.


----------



## VYP de Álava (30 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Tú eres de los que aun creen en La Majia potajia?
> 
> Viste ayer al Líverpool en su área encerrados achicando balones?
> 
> Hépico



También les vi marcando 0 goles.


----------



## Andr3ws (30 May 2022)

Dentro hilo de un tipo que cuenta de primera mano lo ocurrido en las inmediaciones del
Estadio en Paris. Vaya Shithole. Esto en St Petersburgo no pasa.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (30 May 2022)

Gracias barsa por hacerme del Real Madrid


----------



## Ritalapollera (30 May 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Jajajajaja, qué tonto Almeida. Ya van 2 veces en 15 días que hace lo mismo.
> 
> ¿No se ha fijado en la multitud que había hoy en la calle? Por cada pateti que haya en Madrid hay 3 o 4 madridistas. Enfrentarse al madridismo de esta manera... Qué manera de perder votos, qué miopía.
> 
> Me parece magnífico.



Qué ha dicho el SUBNORMAL???? Qué gente más idiota y acomplejada...es alucinante.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 May 2022)

Muy buen comentario de un lector en elconfidencial.com;

"Para mí, lo verdaderamente fascinante de todo este tema sois vosotros, los periodistas. Me encanta imaginar que, si por ejemplo el Madrid hubiera perdido la final, para lo que hubiera bastado que el gol de Vinicius no fuera gol y que una de las paradas de Courtois no hubiera sido eficaz, ahora estaríais hablando del Real Madrid como un ciclo acabado, los veteranos no serían tales sino viejos y los jóvenes en realidad serían ante todo inexpertos. Marcelo no sería el pegamento que une al vestuario sino un vejestorio con un sueldo astronómico y Ancelotti no sería un sabio psicólogo gestor de egos sino un abuelete que utiliza métodos caducos, en lugar de aproximaciones más modernas basadas en algoritmos y no se qué métricas. Los periodistas sí que sois unos cracks."









¿Qué le falta al Barça para ser como el Real Madrid (además de nueve Champions)?


El equipo azulgrana es otra víctima colateral del triunfo en París. Kroos, Modric, Benzema y Casemiro (entre otros) ya tienen las mismas Champions que el Barça. ¿Qué ha pasado aquí?




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## manutartufo (30 May 2022)

Y dale con las ocasiones ,señores que esto va de de meter goles, la de mundiales que nos han mandado para casa por no meter goles y fallarlos, que si en un partido de basket no metes canasta por muy bonito que lo hagas todo ,no vale ,esto va de puntuar y para ellos hay que meter gol, canasta o la pelotita en el el agujero.


----------



## manutartufo (30 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Muy buen comentario de un lector en elconfidencial.com;
> 
> "Para mí, lo verdaderamente fascinante de todo este tema sois vosotros, los periodistas. Me encanta imaginar que, si por ejemplo el Madrid hubiera perdido la final, para lo que hubiera bastado que el gol de Vinicius no fuera gol y que una de las paradas de Courtois no hubiera sido eficaz, ahora estaríais hablando del Real Madrid como un ciclo acabado, los veteranos no serían tales sino viejos y los jóvenes en realidad serían ante todo inexpertos. Marcelo no sería el pegamento que une al vestuario sino un vejestorio con un sueldo astronómico y Ancelotti no sería un sabio psicólogo gestor de egos sino un abuelete que utiliza métodos caducos, en lugar de aproximaciones más modernas basadas en algoritmos y no se qué métricas. Los periodistas sí que sois unos cracks."
> 
> ...



Correcto, y si mi abuela tuviera ruedas, sería una moto.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (30 May 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> En un mundo hecho mierda y con el auge del islam en toda Europa, Que bonito y cuanto simbolismo tiene que el primer acto institucional de celebración sea llevar la copa a una iglesia cristiana.
> DIOS ESTA CON NOSOTROS!
> VIVA ESPAÑA!!
> HALA MADRID!
> Ver archivo adjunto 1073744



La pena es que Madrid tenga semejante putísima mierda de Catedral.
La Almudena es basura.
Esa ceremonia debería haberse celebrado en la basílica de San Lorenzo.
Empaque Imperial y sepulcro de la Monarquía hispánica que derrotó al turco en Lepanto


----------



## juantxxxo (30 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Muy buen comentario de un lector en elconfidencial.com;
> 
> "Para mí, lo verdaderamente fascinante de todo este tema sois vosotros, los periodistas. Me encanta imaginar que, si por ejemplo el Madrid hubiera perdido la final, para lo que hubiera bastado que el gol de Vinicius no fuera gol y que una de las paradas de Courtois no hubiera sido eficaz, ahora estaríais hablando del Real Madrid como un ciclo acabado, los veteranos no serían tales sino viejos y los jóvenes en realidad serían ante todo inexpertos. Marcelo no sería el pegamento que une al vestuario sino un vejestorio con un sueldo astronómico y Ancelotti no sería un sabio psicólogo gestor de egos sino un abuelete que utiliza métodos caducos, en lugar de aproximaciones más modernas basadas en algoritmos y no se qué métricas. Los periodistas sí que sois unos cracks."
> 
> ...



Buen comentario. Si se hubiera palmado, en vez de reconocer la gran champions que se ha hecho frente a la mayoría de equipos tops de europa, dedicarían ríos de tinta a lo que pone en el comentario.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (30 May 2022)

Claro, es mejor jugar con valors y excelencia y las chorradas esas que habéis vendido a la parroquia como el adn barsa, estilo, el jogo bonito etc... y caer con deshonor en fase de grupos. Donde va a parar.

A estas alturas, ni el anti más recalcitrante, va a convencer de la mentira que habeis inventado, de que psg, chelsea, city y pool... han sido mejores

Si has sido mejor, haber ganado.


----------



## Edu.R (30 May 2022)

Pues nada, ayer estuve en el Bernabeu. No vi lo de Cibeles, luego igual le echo un vistazo. Por mucho que seamos el Real Madrid, hay que celebrar y paladear lo conseguido.

Temporada y Champions para recordar. Aparte de que ha sido de las mejores por títulos (Solo 4 veces se ha ganado Liga y Champions), encima para poner la guinda los rivales lo han aderezado con momentazos ridículos. Esto lo digo por todos los antis, que en vez de elegir amar sus colores, eso son solo una simple excusa para odiar a otros. Siento lástima.

Esta tarde haré un resumen de la temporada, hablando de todos esos altos, bajos y momentos clave.

De momento decir que igual hasta me hago socio cuando abran la "veda" este verano. Es un deber moral que este patrimonio aguante otros 117 años, como poco. La felicidad de mucha gente está en juego. Me siento en la obligación de ayudar a seguir girando la rueda.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (30 May 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> La edad no perdona por mucha pasta que tengas.



Y desde que falleció la mujer pues el hombre va para abajo.


----------



## Roedr (30 May 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> La pena es que Madrid tenga semejante putísima mierda de Catedral.
> La Almudena es basura.
> Esa ceremonia debería haberse celebrado en la basílica de San Lorenzo.
> Empaque Imperial y sepulcro de la Monarquía hispánica que derrotó al turco en Lepanto



Sin utilizar esas palabras tan fuera de lugar, es cierto que La Almudena no está a la altura de las grandes catedrales castellanas en particular y españolas en general.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 May 2022)

Ha sido un año de grandes ROCIADAS, rociadas gran reserva.


----------



## Tagghino (30 May 2022)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 May 2022)

Sobre lo de Almeida, simplemente es un político que ha hecho una politicada, un gesto de demagogia. Es bastante evidente lo que quería decir Courtois, que no era un desprecio para nadie, y el carapollita se ha autoerigido en "defenzor de loj oprimíoh" (el equipo del pueblo que en el fondo es el chiringuito de un par de _famiglias _de mafiosos) porque le salía rentable.

Son de aplicación las palabras a este respecto de Andrés Calamaro:

"El Barcelona tampoco es el equipo de la “resistencia a la dictadura”, ni el Atlético es un humilde equipo de barrio; eso es pura “lírica inversa”, análisis baladí. El “antimadridismo” representa lo más ramplón de la “corrección política” aplicada al fútbol, lo que nos harta por infantil y oportunista." 









Calamaro: “El Madrid es el equipo del pueblo”


Por momentos se nos olvida que, en sus mejores horas algorítmicas, Twitter es una especie de bar de tertulias. Y me permito un desdoble: para quienes no




www.lagalerna.com


----------



## cebollo (30 May 2022)

Últimas 25 Champions, fútbol "moderno" :

Real Madrid 8 títulos. 
Barcelona 4.
Bayern Múnich 3.
Milan, Liverpool, Manchester United, Chelsea 2 cada uno. 
Inter de Milán y Oporto 1 cada uno. 

MI dato favorito, el Real Madrid ha ganado más que todos los equipos de la Premier League juntos.


----------



## eltonelero (30 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Lo gozo con Mancuer
> 
> Es el mejor con diferencia. Bilis culé de la mejor calitat.



Es una bilis honesta por eso no es calidad suprema.
Las mejores son las bilis de tios que apenas gesticulan o expresan emociones pero se les nota muertos por dentro


《Judas》 dijo:


> Broooootal
> 
> aquí cuando estaba comprometida antes de la liana:



Para los que no seguimos cotilleos, cual es la historia?
P. s Menuda jaca


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (30 May 2022)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 May 2022)

Courtois el otro día se metió con la prensa inglesa y exigió respeto. Mencionó (sin decir el nombre) que una revista inglesa había hecho una lista de los 10 mejores porteros del mundo y él no estaba ni entre los 10. Recordemos que Courtois jugó en el Chelsea y debía ser conocido allí.

La revista ha cambiado el contenido del artículo, pero aquí os traigo yo el original gracias a Internet Archive. Pego la lista. Están Oblak y Neuer. Vale. Los porteros del City, Chelsea, Liverpool. Tiene lógica. Está De Gea. Pffff. Está Unai Simón, portero del Athletic. Está Bounou, portero del Sevilla. Pero no está Courtois.

*10. Jan Oblak (Atletico Madrid)
9. Yassine Bounou (Sevilla)
8. Unai Simon (Athletic Bilbao)
7. Jose Sa (Wolves)
6. Aaron Ramsdale
5. Alisson (Liverpool)
4. Ederson (Man City)
3. Manuel Neuer (Bayern)
2. David De Gea (Manchester United)
1. Edouard Mendy (Chelsea)*









Ranked! The 10 best goalkeepers in the world


The 10 best goalkeepers on the planet, according to... well, us




web.archive.org


----------



## Rotto2 (30 May 2022)

Lo de Courtois con las putas de alto standing es una risa. Dan ganas de darle un capón a ver si despierta.

Aquí están en Dubai, que la tipa se debe conocer al dedillo. Y se va a casar con ella el parguela.


----------



## Th89 (30 May 2022)

Ceferino, hijo de puta. 

Hay que cantarlo más, ese saco de estiércol ha tenido que pasar las peores 48h de su lamentable existencia. 

No tenía bastante con que ganara el Madrid, sino que además la organización del evento más importante del mundo fue completamente tercermundista, y los gabachos mostrando todas las vergüenzas de su fallido país. Y los piratas otros que tal.

Qué fin de semana, pfff.


----------



## Rotto2 (30 May 2022)

Lo que han montado en Cibeles tapándola entera es de locos. A pie de calle no se ve absolutamente nada de la fuente. Tarados funcionarios de mierda.









Album — Postimages







postimg.cc


----------



## pr0orz1337 (30 May 2022)




----------



## xilebo (30 May 2022)




----------



## pr0orz1337 (30 May 2022)




----------



## feps (30 May 2022)

El meme


----------



## pr0orz1337 (30 May 2022)

Se les cayó gordIsco, y es que ni entre 15 aguantan su caida.


----------



## Chichimango (30 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Ha salido hasta en el AS, que Toñín el Torero, ínclito aficionado madridista tuvo que rescatar a nuestra querida Irene Junquera porque aquello tenía una pinta muy chunga. Hay varios hilos, con testimonios preocupantes sobre lo que pasó ayer a la salida del partido. Ni el barrio era el apropiado, ni la policía, que ya sabía lo que había, hizo nada de nada. Sabiendo que los aficionados madridistas las han pasado canutas, me esperaba, ingenuo de mí, que el Club diría o haría algo.



Según he leído por ahí, el Madrid se lo vio venir y organizó autobuses desde el aeropuerto y desde el centro de la ciudad hasta el estadio, cosa que no hizo el Liverpool. Por eso la mayoría de afectados son ingleses. 

También me he encontrado con testimonios de gente que lo pasó muy mal, había un ambiente muy chungo en los alrededores de Sant Dennis, algo así como la caza del guiri. Pero en ningún medio vas a encontrar el origen étnico de los bandoleros.


----------



## Andr3ws (30 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Normalmente luego de una construcción de estadio o remodelación, a los 2 años toca final de Champions.
> 
> Imagino que la final 2024 ó 2025 será en el Bernabeu.
> 
> Que orgásmico sería ganar en casa. Hay que ir haciendo equipo para eso también.



El 30 de Mayo de 1957 ya ganaron la 2ª en el Bernabeu. Asi que eso no sería novedad...


----------



## Scardanelli (30 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Lo de Courtois con las putas de alto standing es una risa. Dan ganas de darle un capón a ver si despierta.
> 
> Aquí están en Dubai, que la tipa se debe conocer al dedillo. Y se va a casar con ella el parguela.



Qué poco os gusta el HAMOR DE VERDAD.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (30 May 2022)

*Pasemos de la teoría a la práctica.*



*Los resultados no pueden ser más halagüeños para el fútbol champagne culé, solo 2 derrotas en pussessió el resto victorias morales en valors:*


----------



## cebollo (30 May 2022)

La Copa de Europa fue diseñada en sus inicios copiando cosas de la Copa Davis, entre ellas lo de que el Campeón defiende el título en su casa. Por eso la segunda se juega en el Bernabeu, ven que el Madrid puede ser invencible y quitan esa regla y empiezan a cambiar las sedes de la final. 

En el Balón de Oro pensaron que sería aburrido si lo ganaba siempre el mismo así que prohibieron votar al ganador vigente. Por eso Di Stefano fue Balón de Oro en el 57 y 59 y tuvo cero votos en el 58 y 60.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (30 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Lo de Courtois con las putas de alto standing es una risa. Dan ganas de darle un capón a ver si despierta.
> 
> Aquí están en Dubai, que la tipa se debe conocer al dedillo. Y se va a casar con ella el parguela.



Si un tío que no tiene nada, tiene que andarse con cuidado con el chochete de turno, lo de esta gente es de subnormal profundo.


----------



## Epsilon69 (30 May 2022)




----------



## pr0orz1337 (30 May 2022)




----------



## JimTonic (30 May 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Según he leído por ahí, el Madrid se lo vio venir y organizó autobuses desde el aeropuerto y desde el centro de la ciudad hasta el estadio, cosa que no hizo el Liverpool. Por eso la mayoría de afectados son ingleses.
> 
> También me he encontrado con testimonios de gente que lo pasó muy mal, había un ambiente muy chungo en los alrededores de Sant Dennis, algo así como la caza del guiri. Pero en ningún medio vas a encontrar el origen étnico de los bandoleros.



hay un video en el que un gruupo de negros mata a patadas a un aficionado del liverpool que se resistio a los robos, en un aparcamiento entre dos coches


----------



## pr0orz1337 (30 May 2022)




----------



## feps (30 May 2022)

Magnífico hilo desgranando con datos en la mano la final del Madrid.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 May 2022)

Como no te voy a querer!!!
Como no te voy a querer!!!!
Si hemos vuelto a rociar por decimocuarta 
Vez a mbappe!!!!!


----------



## Epsilon69 (30 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Como no te voy a querer!!!
> Como no te voy a querer!!!!
> Si hemos vuelto a rociar por decimocuarta
> Vez a mbappe!!!!!




Como se te ocurra rociar al macaco, te rajo. Poca broma.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Magnífico hilo desgranando con datos en la mano la final del Madrid.



El Liverpool iba a rachas..y solo recuerdo 5 tiros con peligro real..


----------



## pr0orz1337 (30 May 2022)

Para los _followers_ de la "Pizpi".


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 May 2022)

y el tema del sustituto de benzemá?

darwin nuñez qué os parece? chico joven. hace 23 el mes que viene. Lo ideal sería que esperara otro año mas en portugal


----------



## fred (30 May 2022)




----------



## Scardanelli (30 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


>



Es un guiño a nuestros hermanos musulmanes alhamdulilah y tal...


----------



## ironpipo (30 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Magnífico hilo desgranando con datos en la mano la final del Madrid.



Muy buen análisis 


Para que los antis de Mierda sigan diciendo egg que el portero... Egg que el árbitro.. Egg que la magia... Egg que la abuela fuma...


----------



## pr0orz1337 (30 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Es un guiño a nuestros hermanos musulmanes alhamdulilah y tal...



Claro y el "despertador palestino".


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 May 2022)

El Líverpool tiró unas 25 veces a puerta.

En la primera parte, Courtois salvó 3 o 4 goles cantados.

En la segunda parte fueron 5 o 6 las salvadas imposibles.

Y todos los balones altos y centros al área se los quedó Courtois.

Y si repasas las eliminatorias previas de Las ROBOntadas, en las que salieron con el coladero en el medio del campo y en defensa, pues lo mismo.

Courtois y 10 más.


----------



## Scardanelli (30 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> y el tema del sustituto de benzemá?
> 
> darwin nuñez qué os parece? chico joven. hace 23 el mes que viene. Lo ideal sería que esperara otro año mas en portugal



No veo al Madrid pagando una millonada por Nuñez y yo no lo haría teniendo a Rodrygo, que es mejor delantero que extremo derecho. Yo creo que el Madrid va a buscar un jugador de banda derecha como única inversión. Probablemente Gnabry. 

A Nuñez lo veo en el United.


----------



## Scardanelli (30 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El Líverpool tiró unas 25 veces a puerta.
> 
> En la primera parte, Courtois salvó 3 o 4 goles cantados.
> 
> ...



A este payaso le va a dar una úlcera.


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> A este payaso le va a dar una úlcera.



Por? Es una descripción objetiva de los hechios.


----------



## Rotto2 (30 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Si un tío que no tiene nada, tiene que andarse con cuidado con el chochete de turno, lo de esta gente es de subnormal profundo.



Igual simplemente se plantean disfrutar mientras dure y tener hijos guapos al precio que sea. Pero nunca se sabe, las hijas de Figo han salido regular siendo los padres muy guapos.

Yo igual también me casaba con ella porque las demás son igual de putas y menos guapas.

¿A cuánto les sale cada año con ellas si se divorcian y pasan pensión?


----------



## JimTonic (30 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Igual simplemente se plantean disfrutar mientras dure y tener hijos guapos al precio que sea. Pero nunca se sabe, las hijas de Figo han salido regular siendo los padres muy guapos.
> 
> Yo igual también me casaba con ella porque las demás son igual de putas y menos guapas.
> 
> ¿A cuánto les sale cada año con ellas si se divorcian y pasan pensión?



yo lo que nunca es casarme en españa, te casas en portugal, que como mucho le das 150 euros por hijo


----------



## Rotto2 (30 May 2022)

En la BBC se han deshecho en elogios al Madrid, no me lo esperaba. Kings of Europe all the time.

Pero todos odian al Madrid y dicen que es el equipo más arrogante. Luego ven al Barça modesto y humilde no te jode. ¿En qué se basan para decir que el Madrid es arrogante?? Que lo digan de los madridistas que presumen y chulean, vale, pero el club no me lo parece. Al revés siempre discreto encajando hostias sin protestar.









Football Daily - Real Madrid return to Champions League glory - BBC Sounds


Real Madrid claim a 14th Champions League title with a narrow one-nil win over Liverpool.




www.bbc.co.uk





Y ests tertulia del The Guardian también mola. If you fancy.









Football Weekly - Real Madrid reign supreme after crowd chaos rears its head – Football Weekly


Max Rushden is joined by Barry Glendenning, John Brewin and Jonathan Wilson to reflect on Real Madrid’s Champions League win. Help support our independent journalism at theguardian.com/footballweeklypod




podcasts.google.com


----------



## Andr3ws (30 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Igual simplemente se plantean disfrutar mientras dure y tener hijos guapos al precio que sea. Pero nunca se sabe, las hijas de Figo han salido regular siendo los padres muy guapos.
> 
> Yo igual también me casaba con ella porque las demás son igual de putas y menos guapas.
> 
> ¿A cuánto les sale cada año con ellas si se divorcian y pasan pensión?



Pero si las hijas de Figo estan bien ricas. Eso si, no son la madre.


----------



## Rotto2 (30 May 2022)

Como sufrió la pobrecita en la final teniendo que sujetar el palo selfi mientras sufría muchísimo por su amado.

TDS SPR PTZS


----------



## filets (30 May 2022)




----------



## Rotto2 (30 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Pero si las hijas de Figo estan bien ricas. Eso si, no son la madre.



Hombre, hay un mundo entre los padres y ellas. Para mi feas las tres.


----------



## Rotto2 (30 May 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> hay un video en el que un gruupo de negros mata a patadas a un aficionado del liverpool que se resistio a los robos, en un aparcamiento entre dos coches



Pero lo mataron y no sale en ningún sitio!? Lo están tapando todos los medios en España y UK??


----------



## Andr3ws (30 May 2022)

Dentro vidrio de los piratawers. 









Liverpool fan, 11, 'feared he would die' after he was tear-gassed


An 11-year-old Liverpool fan 'feared he would die' as he cried his burning eyes out after he was tear-gassed at chaotic Champions League Final, his furious father reveals amid calls for probe.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Andr3ws (30 May 2022)

Lo que leo es que hay uno del Liverpool desaparecido que no da señales de vida desde las 19h del sabado en la FanZone de los Reds. 

Quiza le secuestraron unos menas y le están sodomizando. O se lo cargaron y le echaron al Sena. 









Urgent plea as Liverpool fan dad of two vanishes after Champions League final


Joseph Murphy, 35, was last seen at around 7pm yesterday at the Liverpool FC fan park in Paris, with his family now desperately searching for him after chaotic clashes erupted outside the stadium




www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Otrasvidas (30 May 2022)

Tras obtener nuestra 14 Copa de Europa creo que es de justicia reconocer a quienes rompieron la pertinaz sequía:










Juventus FC vs. Real Madrid


Watch the 1997-1998 Juventus FC vs. Real Madrid Champions League Final full match held at Amsterdam Arena (Amsterdam) on Footballia




footballia.net


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Por? Es una descripción objetiva de los hechios.



pero todavía sigue este patetico por aquí??!!


----------



## Paobas (30 May 2022)

"Jóvenes". Así,en frío y de forma general. Jajajajajaja


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 May 2022)

Qué queréis que os diga? que El Robontadas sodomizó a un Líverpool encerrado en su área?

yo vi otro partido, no sé


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> "Jóvenes". Así,en frío y de forma general. Jajajajajaja
> Ver archivo adjunto 1074406



Que se joda. 

otra blanqueando a los moronegros islámicos criminales


----------



## Scardanelli (30 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Como sufrió la pobrecita en la final teniendo que sujetar el palo selfi mientras sufría muchísimo por su amado.
> 
> TDS SPR PTZS



Debe ser jodido vivir pegado a un palo de selfie...


----------



## xilebo (30 May 2022)

*Preferencias*


----------



## Andr3ws (30 May 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Tras obtener nuestra 14 Copa de Europa creo que es de justicia reconocer a quienes rompieron la pertinaz sequía:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entre la 9 y 10 hay una sequa de 12 años. Creo que son suficientes para no hacerlas correlativa a las 5 actuales. 

En mi opinión tenemos las 6 clásicas, las 3 del cambio de siglo y las 5 actuales.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (30 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> A este payaso le va a dar una úlcera.



Yo empiezo a pensar que es inteligencia artificial. No muy sofisticada, obviamente, pero no creo que sea un humano lo que escribe eso.


----------



## Rotto2 (30 May 2022)

Una pregunta. Que Forbes nos declare el club más valioso del mundo a qué se refiere exactamente con lo de "valioso"?









El Real Madrid es el club de fútbol más valioso del mundo según ‘Forbes’ | Real Madrid CF


Nuestro club lidera la clasificación con un valor de 5.100 millones de dólares.




www.realmadrid.com


----------



## cebollo (30 May 2022)

Carta de despedida de Isco, simpática y cariñosa. Escribe a parte por aparte y se marca un ustedes hagáis, huele a que es plenamente suya.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 May 2022)

Isco se despide del Madrid con 2 cuartillas cutres de folio.

el cabron pone las 2 veces que lo nombra, el nombre del Madrid con MINÚSCULAS.

en su línea de culo del VARcelona camuflado como cuando en su presentación se negó a besar el escudo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 May 2022)

Un bot diría: _la cañtoñrse ñeee!
el roñal madriñ no necesita na pa de janar to las chiañpiojos. Hay que aser limpiesa profunda de plantilla porque no tenemos equipo..._


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Isco se despide del Madrid con 2 cuartillas cutres de folio.
> 
> el cabron pone las 2 veces que lo nombra, el nombre del Madrid con MINÚSCULAS.
> 
> ...




ya era hora de librarnos del gordo


----------



## Rotto2 (30 May 2022)

Estoy en el Bernabéu y acaba de pasar un notas con la camiseta de Isco.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (30 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Courtois el otro día se metió con la prensa inglesa y exigió respeto. Mencionó (sin decir el nombre) que una revista inglesa había hecho una lista de los 10 mejores porteros del mundo y él no estaba ni entre los 10. Recordemos que Courtois jugó en el Chelsea y debía ser conocido allí.
> 
> La revista ha cambiado el contenido del artículo, pero aquí os traigo yo el original gracias a Internet Archive. Pego la lista. Están Oblak y Neuer. Vale. Los porteros del City, Chelsea, Liverpool. Tiene lógica. Está De Gea. Pffff. Está Unai Simón, portero del Athletic. Está Bounou, portero del Sevilla. Pero no está Courtois.
> 
> ...



Esos artículos de listas clickbait los escribe un come Doritos virgen en el sótano de sus padres, ya la revista se los paga en bolívares venezolanos. De hecho no descarto que el artículo lo haya plantado Ancelotti para picar a Courtois, y lo digo solo medio en broma.


----------



## JimTonic (30 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Pero lo mataron y no sale en ningún sitio!? Lo están tapando todos los medios en España y UK??



pues supongo, al igual que violaciones qyue tyambien comentaron en los grupos de instagram, a las cortinas ya se han dicho que las desnudaron y tocamientos


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 May 2022)

Robontadas y tocamientos calientes de bolas


----------



## Rotto2 (30 May 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> pues supongo, al igual que violaciones qyue tyambien comentaron en los grupos de instagram, a las cortinas ya se han dicho que las desnudaron y tocamientos



Ah pero eso no lo hacen ellos a mala intención son costumbres suyas sin mala fe.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (30 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> "Jóvenes". Así,en frío y de forma general. Jajajajajaja
> Ver archivo adjunto 1074406



ha estado a esto de terminar con un burka en una subasta de milfs


----------



## Edu.R (30 May 2022)

En un añito mundial de rugby y Saint Denis es una de las sedes principales. 

Y luego los JJOO.

Alomejor eso les importa más a los franceses que la Shempions.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 May 2022)




----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (30 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Magnífico hilo desgranando con datos en la mano la final del Madrid.



Y este tío es representante y no entrenador.

A tomar por culo todo.


----------



## Andr3ws (30 May 2022)

El pase de Modric en la jugada del gol es de súper clase intergalactico. Que escándalo de jugador. Ojalá nos dure aún unos añitos el bueno de Luka.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Isco se despide del Madrid con 2 cuartillas cutres de folio.
> 
> el cabron pone las 2 veces que lo nombra, el nombre del Madrid con MINÚSCULAS.
> 
> ...




Alguno también pedis imposibles, que uno se quiera ir a un grande a parte de ganar pasta es lo normal y dependiendo de quince sea el grande pues le parecerá más "sueño" o menos, luego otra cosa es que con el pasar de los años se hagan madridistas y tal.

Los jugadores (estrellas muy top) mundiales quieren jugar en el Madrid desde que está Florencio, ni más ni menos antes de eso el Madrid nunca estuvo por delante de Milán, juve, o united en cuestión de atraer jugadores, a excepción de los brasileños que España les gusta por el clima y no es coña, aunque casi todos se iban a Barcelona.

Todo en esta vida son inercias, si un chaval se crió viendo al Barcelona que jugaba de puta madre gane copas de Europa pues será fan suyo, idem con el reciente Madrid de las cinco champions, luego como es evidente por historia el Madrid tiene ventaja pues a tenido los mayores ciclos ganadores de Europa.

Otro caso curiosos son los franceses, como les cuesta venir a España y en general salir de allí, no olvidemos que de la segunda era galáctica no fueron ni Kaká ni cristiano los fichajes más difíciles, fue Benzema que el presidente tuvo que ir hasta su casa para convencerle.

Yo soy del Madrid, pero tengo una estima especial por el united, coincidió con la mercadotecnia y modernización del equipo y la premier, su final mítica del 99 contra el bayer, por poner un ejemplo.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (30 May 2022)

Viendo los resúmenes del partido, visteis como Benzema se queda clavado para que el balón pase hacia Vinicius? El tío sabía que el compañero estaba en el segundo palo.


----------



## xilebo (30 May 2022)

*Nuevo contrato para Militao*

La ampliación del contrato del central con el *Real Madrid* está prácticamente cerrada hasta 2028 (tres años más) a falta de la firma, según pudo saber *AS*.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Nuevo contrato para Militao*
> 
> La ampliación del contrato del central con el *Real Madrid* está prácticamente cerrada hasta 2028 (tres años más) a falta de la firma, según pudo saber *AS*.




Lo que el Madrid se ahorra con Marcelo, bale e Isco me temo que sera traspasado a militao y vinicius.
Retenerlos con los estado acechando no será fácil.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (30 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> y el tema del sustituto de benzemá?
> 
> darwin nuñez qué os parece? chico joven. hace 23 el mes que viene. Lo ideal sería que esperara otro año mas en portugal



Mientras no sea otro mamadou...

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (30 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Por? Es una descripción objetiva de los hechios.



Sí, lo de payaso se atiene bastante a los hechos.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (30 May 2022)

*El dardo de Isco a Mbappé en su despedida*


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (30 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Por? Es una descripción objetiva de los hechios.



Sí, lo de payaso se atiene bastante a los hechos.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (30 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Nuevo contrato para Militao*
> 
> La ampliación del contrato del central con el *Real Madrid* está prácticamente cerrada hasta 2028 (tres años más) a falta de la firma, según pudo saber *AS*.



Hombre, si lo dice el As...

Que ha sacado 200 portadas diciendo que Frapé estaba requetefichado.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Silluzollope (30 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Yo empiezo a pensar que es inteligencia artificial. No muy sofisticada, obviamente, pero no creo que sea un humano lo que escribe eso.



Más bien una estupidez artificial. Pero si, mejor pensar eso a que hay un humano tras la cuenta que necesita ayuda profesional.


----------



## Th89 (30 May 2022)

El tractor alemán se la sacó el sábado, hay que admitirlo. Fue tal el surco que dejó en el campo, que siguió post partido, con la respuesta al juntaletras alemán. Incluso Casemiro acabó el partido a tope.

Evidentemente este año tienen que ir descansando y jugando menos, hay que traer al nigga del Mónaco e ir dando el mando a los Camavinga y cía para lo que está por venir.


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 May 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Sí, lo de payaso se atiene bastante a los hechos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



Te va a dar una úlcera o algo. relájate


----------



## el ruinas II (30 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> *"Jóvenes". Así,en frío y de forma general. Jajajajajaja*
> Ver archivo adjunto 1074406



seguro que tenian pinta de noruegos


----------



## Andr3ws (30 May 2022)

Yo tengo mis dudas con el dejar a Marcelo tirado. Me explico.

Es evidente que deportivamente ha pegado un bajón de rendimineto y que no esta en forma, quizá ya no nos resuelva demasiado deportivamente, pero creo que un equipo como el Real Madrid puede dejar a un Capitan veterano para instruir a los jovenes a modo de Jedi.
Tenemos a Vini y a Rodrygo, incluso a Militao, que la figura de Marcelo haciendo de tutor brasileño les seguiría haciendo mucho bien en la que tiene que ser la temporada que los lleve a su consagración en la élite del fútbol mundial. Este año han explotado, de echo nos han dado la 14ª, y ahora hay que mantenerlos en ese nivel.

No lo sé, quizá un contrato a la baja y una promesa de carguito en el club tras un año fuera suficiente y es un tipo, que como hemos visto estos días, es absolutamente querido por todos en la plantilla. Es una leyenda viva del Madrid, un tipo que jamás dió un problema y siempre es alegría y positividad.

Llevo mucho tiempo observando como Casemiro, Marcelo, Modric, un poco Benzema y este año Alaba, ejercen el rol de veteranos ante los jovenes echando broncas en el campo e instruyendolos, incluso Alaba dando algún bofetón y se ve que los jovenes les tienen como referentes. Creo que esto explica mucho del exito de esta temporada y de los últimos años. Creer en el club, saber que cuando tu no estés el que viene por detras tiene que conservar ese legado.

Yo le dejaría en tareas de argamasa de la plantilla sin dudas, creo que se lo ha ganado con creces.


----------



## Chichimango (30 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Yo empiezo a pensar que es inteligencia artificial. No muy sofisticada, obviamente, pero no creo que sea un humano lo que escribe eso.



No sé de quien habláis, pero no puedo estar más de acuerdo con vosotros.


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 May 2022)

El Robontadas se lleva la champiojos y la sensación entre los comepipas es que en verdac no tienen plantilla para competir y que no hay por dónde cogerla...

Hépico


----------



## Th89 (30 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Yo tengo mis dudas con el dejar a Marcelo tirado. Me explico.
> 
> Es evidente que deportivamente ha pegado un bajón de rendimineto y que no esta en forma, quizá ya no nos resuelva demasiado deportivamente, pero creo que un equipo como el Real Madrid puede dejar a un Capitan veterano para instruir a los jovenes a modo de Jedi.
> Tenemos a Vini y a Rodrygo, incluso a Militao, que la figura de Marcelo haciendo de tutor brasileño les seguiría haciendo mucho bien en la que tiene que ser la temporada que los lleve a su consagración en la élite del fútbol mundial. Este año han explotado, de echo nos han dado la 14ª, y ahora hay que mantenerlos en ese nivel.
> ...



Eres un romántico, desde luego. Marcelo ha hecho lo que cualquier veterano del RM con un poco de cabeza haría. Y sabe que vivirá de este club hasta que se muera, a diferencia de Ramos se ha portado como un señor y Floren y el madridismo no lo olvidará. En cuanto se retire tiene sitio en este club.

Pero si quiere jugar tiene que ir a un sitio de su nivel, no puedes estar pagando a un tío por lo que ha sido aunque esté chupando banquillo sin alzar la voz, porque luego creas precedentes y pasa lo que pasa.

Además, dejar el Madrid levantado una Champions como capitán... no hay nada más grande que eso, no me jodas. Cualquier jugador firmaba dejar el club de su vida así.


----------



## Dave Bowman (30 May 2022)

NewTroll dijo:


> Somos el club más temido de Europa, por mucho que no lo veáis....
> El favorito siempre es el Real Madrid Club de Futbol, le pese a quien le pese...



Es que son unas exhibiciones a nivel táctico año tras año que los demás nos quedamos absolutamente acojonados


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 May 2022)

El Robontadas acojona. No por su fúrbol, por su majia.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (30 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Magnífico hilo desgranando con datos en la mano la final del Madrid.



Yo sigo un poco la NBA, y en playoffs los equipos se ensañan (mi traducción con cierta licencia del verbo en inglés "to target") con el eslabón débil del otro equipo, ya sea un pívot lentorro o el típico triplista con mucha muñeca y poca defensa. Básicamente diseñan jugadas complejas, con mucho pase en el perímetro y muchos bloqueos, hasta que el eslabón débil se queda en un uno contra uno o dos contra dos aislado del resto del equipo y ahí se la meten hasta la campanilla.

Este hilo de tweets me recuerda a eso. Sobre todo la parte de que nunca empezábamos por la banda de Vinicius porque la idea (no sé si lo dice explícitamente, pero está claro) era acabar la jugada en la banda contraria, a la espalda de Alexander-Arnold, que es rapidillo y grande pero defiende muy mal posicionalmente (es el Eric García del lateral derecho).

En la NBA la solución el 100% de las veces es reemplazar al jugador por otro que casi siempre es técnicamente peor pero lo suficientemente bueno para que el otro equipo no lo busque. Si eres un peligro en defensa hasta tal punto, tu carrera en equipos serios que juegan playoffs está acabada.

Lo digo porque Alexander-Arnold ya le ha costado dos eliminaciones seguidas al Liverpool contra el Madrid (en la final de 2018 creo que era su primera temporada, era muy joven y no se le iba a exigir gran cosa). Se puede hablar de suerte y tal, pero en 2018 Klopp salió con un portero que no estaba a la altura porque era su coleguita del Mainz, y pasó lo que pasó. Y en 2022 hizo lo mismo que en 2021, poner a Alexander Arnold sin protegerlo especialmente, y le ha pasado lo mismo. Para los que decís que es un entrenador extraordinario cuando se queda en buenillo y gracias.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (30 May 2022)

Charo feminista, chareando


----------



## loquehayqueoir (30 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Charo feminista, chareando



Te ha fallado el sarcasmómetro hamijo, esa cuenta es más troll que Obiwanchernobil.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (30 May 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (30 May 2022)

La UEFA champiojos lij no es fascismo. Es majia. Son ilusiones en las que no siempre puede entrar el VAR a revisar


----------



## pr0orz1337 (30 May 2022)

En las barreras habían moronegros contratados (hombre y mujer de traje) que dejaban pasar a todo moronegro francés.


----------



## Sr Julian (30 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Shures, juro que esta nunca la vi venir. Pensaba que hoy estarían dolidos y están de festival tras palmar la final ayer. Una auténtica lección de vida acabo de llevarme.



Vamos, que ya lo tenian pagado. 
Esto me ha recordado a las monedas inglesas que acuñaron antes de hora por la victoria en Cartagena de indias. 
Vender la piel del oso antes de hora, no es una lección de vida, sino de soberbia.
Todo este royo de la falsa Superioridad moral del Liberpool me suena mucho a la falsa superioridad moral del Barca. Se han acabado creyendo sus propias mentiras.


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 May 2022)

pillas cualquier equipo, le pones la camiseta blanca y te gana la champiojos. Es majia


----------



## petro6 (30 May 2022)

Y los pancarteros del Wakanda, juntando firmas para quitarle la placa a Courtois porque dicen que les ha insultado y no representa sus valores...jajajaja. Es cómo si Freddy Krueguer pidiera la pena de muerte para los pederastas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 May 2022)

Es el lado bueno de la historia


----------



## VYP de Álava (30 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> El Robontadas se lleva la champiojos y la sensación entre los comepipas es que en verdac no tienen plantilla para competir y que no hay por dónde cogerla...
> 
> Hépico



Que si quieres bolsa


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 May 2022)

RMC: tchou muy cerca del madrid


----------



## pr0orz1337 (30 May 2022)

```
https://www.tiktok.com/@astridtorrente/video/7103515849021000966
```


----------



## Sr Julian (30 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Pues como lo vea la Talegón haciendo el saludo Nazi Ucraniano anti putin y puigmelon lo pone verde.


----------



## xilebo (30 May 2022)

*Resultado Real*


----------



## vurvujo (30 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> y el tema del sustituto de benzemá?
> 
> darwin nuñez qué os parece? chico joven. hace 23 el mes que viene. Lo ideal sería que esperara otro año mas en portugal



No lo conozco pero varios hablan de él. 
Necesitamos un delantero centro para ya, Jovic y Mariano Díaz no nos sirven.

Y necesitamos un delantero centro top para dentro de 2 años máximo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Alguno también pedis imposibles, que uno se quiera ir a un grande a parte de ganar pasta es lo normal y dependiendo de quince sea el grande pues le parecerá más "sueño" o menos, luego otra cosa es que con el pasar de los años se hagan madridistas y tal.
> 
> Los jugadores (estrellas muy top) mundiales quieren jugar en el Madrid desde que está Florencio, ni más ni menos antes de eso el Madrid nunca estuvo por delante de Milán, juve, o united en cuestión de atraer jugadores, a excepción de los brasileños que España les gusta por el clima y no es coña, aunque casi todos se iban a Barcelona.
> 
> ...




bla bla bla

un tio que va al madrid y a peticion de la gente en su presentacion se niega a besar el escudo del madrid : FUERA!! no es jugador para el madrid

punto.

y tu eres del madrid como yo de la farsa


----------



## Ulises 33 (30 May 2022)

¿Casemiro un partidazo? en serio?, fallo pases a más no poder, sobre todo el primer tiempo, como el físico no le da al final CArletto lo puso pegado a la defensa donde si pudo jugar mejor, esta limitado con estos equipos que juegan rápido, cada año más, que se haya ganado no quiere decir que no se vean los problemas del equipo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 May 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> En las barreras habían moronegros contratados (hombre y mujer de traje) que dejaban pasar a todo moronegro francés.



La cuna de la cultura convertida en un estercolero paraíso de mediocres y ladrones.


----------



## VYP de Álava (30 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> No lo conozco pero varios hablan de él.
> Necesitamos un delantero centro para ya, Jovic y Mariano Díaz no nos sirven.
> 
> Y necesitamos un delantero centro top para dentro de 2 años máximo.



La supuesta cláusula de salida de Haaland también es humo?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿Casemiro un partidazo? en serio?, fallo pases a más no poder, sobre todo el primer tiempo, como el físico no le da al final CArletto lo puso pegado a la defensa donde si pudo jugar mejor, esta limitado con estos equipos que juegan rápido, cada año más, que se haya ganado no quiere decir que no se vean los problemas del equipo.




En la segunda parte estuvo bastante bien


La primera fue horrorosa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 May 2022)




----------



## pr0orz1337 (30 May 2022)

Toda la actualidad de la *Charos Champions League* en el Ático, que ha comprado los derechos para su retransmisión en Burbuja.

*HILO OFICIAL* - *ÁTICO SPONSOR OFICIAL DE LA CHAROS CHAMPIONS LEAGUE*




__





Cargando…






www.burbuja.info


----------



## qbit (30 May 2022)




----------



## qbit (30 May 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿Casemiro un partidazo? en serio?, fallo pases a más no poder, sobre todo el primer tiempo, como el físico no le da al final CArletto lo puso pegado a la defensa donde si pudo jugar mejor, esta limitado con estos equipos que juegan rápido, cada año más, que se haya ganado no quiere decir que no se vean los problemas del equipo.



Y ni mencionemos la ocasión clara en esa falta..


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


>




Grande flo


----------



## Woden (30 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> A la novia de Courtois le dediqué hilo
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/mishel-gerzig-modelo-israeli-de-23-anos-novia-de-courtois-portero-del-madrid.1613463/



Es happy merchant, no melafo


----------



## feps (30 May 2022)

A la búsqueda de centrocampistas europeos con clase y visión de juego. A la caza y captura de un profesional parecido a Lukita. Mientras probablemente Ceballos siga porque el Betis lo quiere casi regalado.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 May 2022)

El futuro de *Tchouaméni* está muy cerca de decidirse. Según informa _RMC Sport_, el *Mónaco* va a aceptar la oferta de *80 millones* de euros que ha realizado el *Real Madrid* por el centrocampista. A pesar de la insistencia del *Paris Saint-Germain* por el jugador francés, *Florentino Pérez* ha ganado la 'batalla' por él y se incorporará a la plantilla madridista, convirtiéndose en la segunda venta más cara de la historia del club monegasco, solo por detrás de la de *Mbappé* al *PSG* (180M€) y superando la de *James Rodríguez* al *Real Madrid *(75M€).


----------



## Ulises 33 (30 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> En la segunda parte estuvo bastante bien
> 
> 
> La primera fue horrorosa



La segunda si, pudo defender mejor pero el pobre ya no tiene recorrido largo, no es que antes fuese un galgo pero se le nota mermado, como siga esa deriva malo para la próxima temporada, por eso el Madrid desde el principio no quiso partido de correcalles, no l e convenía para nada.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (30 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> es que si no es así, pagas una ficha de 10kilos para poner a otro tío de 10kilos en el banco?. Tiene sentido mandar a Alaba al banco con lo bien que mezcla con Mili?. Nunca he entendido esta operación.



Alaba se ha acoplado muy bien con Militao, pero no es un central puro, y Rudiger si que lo es. Por eso pienso que solo hay dos alternativas, Mendy al banquillo, o jugar con tres centrales, en cuyo caso, se podria optar por jugar con defensa de cinco, y mas aun teniendo en cuenta que el unico delantero de garantias que hay es Benzema.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (30 May 2022)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> Yo siempre he sido mas de Haaland que del frances, basicamente por que teniendo a Vinicius y Rodrygo jugando en la misma posicion era un puto desperdicio, algo redundante, mientras que Haaland x Benzema era el cambio natural sin desperdiciar talento por el camino, ojala sea cierto lo de la clausula de Haaland con el City , y en dos años pueda estar aqui, una vez se hayan despejado las dudas sobre la recurrencia de sus lesiones.



Yo lo hubiese fichado ya con los ojos cerrados aunque viniese lesionado.


----------



## Scardanelli (30 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Alaba se ha acoplado muy bien con Militao, pero no es un central puro, y Rudiger si que lo es. Por eso pienso que solo hay dos alternativas, Mendy al banquillo, o jugar con tres centrales, en cuyo caso, se podria optar por jugar con defensa de cinco, y mas aun teniendo en cuenta que el unico delantero de garantias que hay es Benzema.



Yo a Alaba lo veo en el medio. No creo que tenga sentido que vuelva al lateral con 30 años.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 May 2022)

Esto decía D'Alessandro de Vini en verano y se le echaron encima: la frase de Jota es de ponerse colorado


Se está viralizando este vídeo de julio de 2021 de El Chiringuito en el que el exjugador argentino defiende la progresión de Vinicius y sus compañeros hasta se mofan de él.



as.com


----------



## Scardanelli (30 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> A la búsqueda de centrocampistas europeos con clase y visión de juego. A la caza y captura de un profesional parecido a Lukita. Mientras probablemente Ceballos siga porque el Betis lo quiere casi regalado.



Yo creo que el centrocampista ofensivo lo van a buscar para la temporada que viene. De momento el Madrid puede jugar con la CMK (espero que poco, la verdad) o con Valverde-Aurelio-Cama, que a su manera tampoco es mal equipo. Alaba puede también jugar ahí.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (30 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Yo a Alaba lo veo en el medio. No creo que tenga sentido que vuelva al lateral con 30 años.



Como sustituto de Casemiro si, pero no de manera habitual. Y yo creo que lo logico es que juegue de lateral, o cambiar a defensa de cinco. Lo que esta claro, es que Rudiger no creo que venga para ser suplente, y Militao es ya practicamente intocable.


----------



## Scardanelli (30 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Como sustituto de Casemiro si, pero no de manera habitual. Y yo creo que lo logico es que juegue de lateral, o cambiar a defensa de cinco. Lo que esta claro, es que Rudiger no creo que venga para ser suplente, y Militao es ya practicamente intocable.



Yo Casemiro creo que o va a reducir mucho su participación o Floper lo va a tratar de vender este año.


----------



## qbit (30 May 2022)

Mourinho is immortalised in Rome after Europa Conference League glory


Roma fans showed their appreciation for Jose Mourinho by creating a mural which displays the Portuguese as an emperor holding the trophy in the air.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## MC33 (30 May 2022)

Aurelio es el andaluz ese que tenemos?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (30 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Yo Casemiro que o va a reducir mucho su participación o Floper lo va a tratar de vender este año.



Vender a Casemiro seria una insensatez, antes que venda a Modric o a Kroos. Casemiro en la segunda parte de la final volvio a ser fundamental.


----------



## qbit (30 May 2022)

Los antis del Liverpool le llaman Li*VAR*pool:

"Nothing to be baffled about, they don't call them LiVARpool for nothing!"


Los comentarios:









Fans and pundits left 'baffled' by Benzema's strike being chalked off


Benzema thought he had put Real Madrid ahead late on in the first half only to see the linesman had his flag up and that decision was ratified after a length video assistant referee check




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Señor Moscoso (30 May 2022)

Una pregunta, ahora que hay que pensar en la 15 no nos compramos un brasileiro hace unos meses chortino que decían que marcaba tropocientos goles? Ese dónde está, cuándo viene, etc


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 May 2022)

Así ha cambiado Marcelo desde que llegó al Real Madrid


El brasileño, que llegó al club blanco en noviembre de 2007, es uno de los capitanes del Madrid además de ser uno de los más queridos por la afición.



as.com


----------



## Scardanelli (30 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Vender a Casemiro seria una insensatez, antes que venda a Modric o a Kroos. Casemiro en la segunda parte de la final volvio a ser fundamental.



Ha fichado a su sustituto por 80 millones y ahí pueden jugar Camavinga y Alaba. Veo un movimiento tipo Redondo...


----------



## Scardanelli (30 May 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Una pregunta, ahora que hay que pensar en la 15 no nos compramos un brasileiro hace unos meses chortino que decían que marcaba tropocientos goles? Ese dónde está, cuándo viene, etc



Las gentes malignas de la FIFA han cambiado la normativa y no se puede fichar todavía...


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (30 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Ha fichado a su sustituto por 80 millones y ahí pueden jugar Camavinga y Alaba. Veo un movimiento tipo Redondo...



Entre Casemiro y Alaba, me sigo quedando con Casemiro para jugar en esa posicion. Y Camavinga todavia tiene tiempo de aprender de Casemiro. Aparte de que no me parece que sea su posicion natural, yo veo a Camavinga mas como sustituto de Kroos.


----------



## Scardanelli (30 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Entre Casemiro y Alaba, me sigo quedando con Casemiro para jugar en esa posicion. Y Camavinga todavia tiene tiempo de aprender de Casemiro. Aparte de que no me parece que sea su posicion natural, yo veo a Camavinga mas como sustituto de Kroos..



No estoy diciendo que yo lo haría, sino que veo a Florentino haciéndolo porque sabe que es la última oportunidad de sacar algo por él.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (30 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> No estoy diciendo que yo lo haría, sino que veo a Florentino haciéndolo porque sabe que es la última oportunidad de sacar algo por él.



Es que Casemiro deberia retirarse en el Madrid con honores como Marcelo. Si hay que sacar pasta, mejor hacerlo por Asensio.


----------



## hartman (30 May 2022)

hay qie ir buscando recambio para benzema.
no para meterlo de sopeton pero poco a poco.


----------



## qbit (30 May 2022)




----------



## filets (30 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Es que Casemiro deberia retirarse en el Madrid con honores como Marcelo. Si hay que sacar pasta, mejor hacerlo por Asensio.



Casimiro lleva dos temporadas horribles.
Teniendo a Camavinga lo vendia
No hay que cometer el mismo error que con Marcelo


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (30 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Casimiro lleva dos temporadas horribles.
> Teniendo a Camavinga lo vendia
> No hay que cometer el mismo error que con Marcelo



Casemiro jugando de medio centro defensivo sigue siendo imprescindible aunque ya no sea el de antes, y Camavinga ni siquiera lo es. Camavinga es mas estilo Pogba. Si se quiere buscar un relevo de futuro para Casemiro, entonces que fichen a Tchouameni.


----------



## vurvujo (30 May 2022)

"El Liverpool mereció ganar porque remató 25 veces"

Los disparos a puerta de Liverpool:


----------



## vurvujo (30 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Estoy en el Bernabéu y acaba de pasar un notas con la camiseta de Isco.



Era Isco o su padre.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> "El Liverpool mereció ganar porque remató 25 veces"
> 
> Los disparos a puerta de Liverpool:



A puerta realmente 9, y de esas 9 hay 3 realmente peligrosas. El Madrí tuvo 2 y metió las 2, que es de lo que va esto.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (30 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Entre Casemiro y Alaba, me sigo quedando con Casemiro para jugar en esa posicion. Y Camavinga todavia tiene tiempo de aprender de Casemiro. *Aparte de que no me parece que sea su posicion natural, yo veo a Camavinga mas como sustituto de Kroos*.


----------



## vurvujo (30 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Yo tengo mis dudas con el dejar a Marcelo tirado. Me explico.
> 
> Es evidente que deportivamente ha pegado un bajón de rendimineto y que no esta en forma, quizá ya no nos resuelva demasiado deportivamente, pero creo que un equipo como el Real Madrid puede dejar a un Capitan veterano para instruir a los jovenes a modo de Jedi.
> Tenemos a Vini y a Rodrygo, incluso a Militao, que la figura de Marcelo haciendo de tutor brasileño les seguiría haciendo mucho bien en la que tiene que ser la temporada que los lleve a su consagración en la élite del fútbol mundial. Este año han explotado, de echo nos han dado la 14ª, y ahora hay que mantenerlos en ese nivel.
> ...



Creo que a Marcelo ya le encomendaron eso que dices, pero sin quitar un espacio en la plantilla.


Hace una semana había periodistas filtrando que iban a renovar a Marcelo a la baja (filtración interesada de Marcelo evidentemente). Probablemente Floren le dijo algo y cambió discurso el sábado, algo le habrá prometido.


----------



## vurvujo (30 May 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> La supuesta cláusula de salida de Haaland también es humo?



No lo se.
¿Ya Haaland firmó por el City?


----------



## Paobas (30 May 2022)

Pese al triunfo, no hay que tapar el sol con un dedo, foreros, porque no se puede. Lo de este año, sin mejorar la plantilla bien, no se repite ni de coña. Los milagros ocurren una vez; dos, no. Si el Madrid mantiene la plantilla actual, partirá de nuevo como séptimo u octavo favorito en las casas de apuestas para ganar la final de forma merecida. Ha caído la 14, sí. Ha sido un temporadón inolvidable, también. Pero se ha ganado eliminando a 4 equipos hoy por hoy superiores al Madrid. Aparte de Rudiger y Tchoumeni (que van a dar muchas opciones sobre todo en temas de defensa y solidez) hay que fichar atacantes de nivel y gol, porque como se lesione Karim, arriba la cosa va a estar muy pero que muy jodida. Toda la euforia del mundo ahora, pero lo de Mbappe y Haaland es una putada muy muy gorda.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 May 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Una pregunta, ahora que hay que pensar en la 15 no nos compramos un brasileiro hace unos meses chortino que decían que marcaba tropocientos goles? Ese dónde está, cuándo viene, etc



imagino que te refieres a endrick. Todavia no se ha fichado


----------



## filets (30 May 2022)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (30 May 2022)

A mi Modric me parece que estuvo bastante apagado, incluso Kroos creo que estuvo mas activo y participativo. Creo que la entrada de Camavinga podria haberse producido antes, especialmente para tratar de aprovechar los espacios, porque Fabinho estaba bastante solo en tareas defensivas. Creo que a Ancelotti le falto no se si el valor o la ambicion de ir a sentenciar el partido. Porque fisicamente tambien me parece que los ingleses estaban mas justos en la recta final.

El Liverpool tuvo ocasiones claras para empatar porque al Madrid le falto decision para ir a sentenciar.

Joder, hasta Casemiro tuvo aquella clara en un balon adelantado.


----------



## Roedr (30 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Alaba se ha acoplado muy bien con Militao, pero no es un central puro, y Rudiger si que lo es. Por eso pienso que solo hay dos alternativas, Mendy al banquillo, o jugar con tres centrales, en cuyo caso, se podria optar por jugar con defensa de cinco, y mas aun teniendo en cuenta que el unico delantero de garantias que hay es Benzema.



Mendy no puede irse al banco. Hasta que se recuperó nuestra defensa fue una verbena al principio de la temporada.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Alaba se ha acoplado muy bien con Militao, pero no es un central puro, y Rudiger si que lo es. Por eso pienso que solo hay dos alternativas, Mendy al banquillo, o jugar con tres centrales, en cuyo caso, se podria optar por jugar con defensa de cinco, y mas aun teniendo en cuenta que el unico delantero de garantias que hay es Benzema.



alternar mendy y alaba , un partido uno , un partido otro , en defensa izquierdo

y/o

alaba alguna vez , no se si lo hacia en el bayern , por delante de la denfensa en medio campo?


edito: alaba alternar con mendy el defensa izquierdo , y alternar con rudyger o militao el central
rotaciones


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 May 2022)

filets dijo:


> Casimiro lleva dos temporadas horribles.
> Teniendo a Camavinga lo vendia
> No hay que cometer el mismo error que con Marcelo



Yo no veo que con Marcelo se haya cometido un error. Se le hizo un contrato, ha dado un bajón físico, es un veterano con un comportamiento ejemplar, ha acabado su contrato y se licencia con honores.

Estamos hablando del Real Madrid, no de una cárnica.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 May 2022)

filets dijo:


>



Jo jo jo jo...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Yo no veo que con Marcelo se haya cometido un error. Se le hizo un contrato, ha dado un bajón físico, es un veterano con un comportamiento ejemplar, ha acabado su contrato y se licencia con honores.
> 
> Estamos hablando del Real Madrid, no de una cárnica.




Ni de una ONG


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Ni de una ONG



No puedes tratar de mala manera a los jugadores que se portan bien y esperar que luego sientan el escudo y todas esas cosas con las que se nos llena a todos la boca.

No estoy defendiendo renovar a Marcelo (cosa que no se va a hacer). Estoy diciendo que no se le puede dar la patada al capitán del equipo que tiene un contrato en vigor, ni crear en torno a él un ambiente negativo para que se vaya. Esas cosas se las dejamos al Barcelona.


----------



## Euron G. (30 May 2022)

Lo primero enhorabuena a los fans de RM, uno llega a la conclusión de que podrían poner a Lotina de entrenador y a Vitor Baia de Portero con Julito Salinas en la punta y daría igual, seguirían ganando copas de Europa. Es algo verdaderamente para analizar, tremendo.

En segundo, alegraros por mí que acerté una cuota 67 a 1. (Salah tiraba a puerta 2 o más veces cada parte y el Liverpool 9 tiros a puerta o más en todo el partido). Cuota exageradamente hinchada de la que me aproveché consecuentemente. ¡Enhorabuena!


----------



## 4motion (30 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Creo que a Marcelo ya le encomendaron eso que dices, pero sin quitar un espacio en la plantilla.
> 
> 
> Hace una semana había periodistas filtrando que iban a renovar a Marcelo a la baja (filtración interesada de Marcelo evidentemente). Probablemente Floren le dijo algo y cambió discurso el sábado, algo le habrá prometido.



Marcelo debe ser un embajador como lo es Roberto Carlos.

Se merece algún cargo en el Madrid. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Paobas (30 May 2022)

filets dijo:


>



No me rio. Son un maravilloso y descomunal equipo con una maravillosa afición. El Liverpool es realeza europea. Un equipo y una afición señores muy respetables.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 May 2022)

ahi has patinado mas que este








"no sabe donde ponerse"... ---> bueno pues esta en todos lados cumpliendo como el mejor


----------



## Roedr (30 May 2022)

Estoy viendo el chiringo en YT y joder que TONTO es Roncero. Es incapaz de hacer un análisis o comentario inteligente.


----------



## Scardanelli (30 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Estoy viendo el chiringo en YT y joder que TONTO es Roncero. Es incapaz de hacer un análisis o comentario inteligente.



No creo que nadie pueda ser tan tonto. Debe ser un personaje...


----------



## qbit (30 May 2022)

Me he dedicado a ver las eliminatorias por la televisión inglesa por varios motivos: Para practicar oyéndoles en inglés, por curiosidad por ver su estilo y por saber qué dicen del Madrid. Me he encontrado que transmiten los partidos con más tranquilidad aunque transmitiendo entusiasmo, sin gritos innecesarios cuando se ve que el disparo a puerta no es ni ocasión de gol como hacen en España, sin terminar las frases con entonación ascendente para transmitir una tensión de manera artificial (eso lo inventó José María García), y sin decir gilipolleces ni tópicos absurdos y repetitivos. Sin embargo, la final la he visto por TVE, para mantener la tradición, no sea que diera mala suerte y perdiéramos (  ).

Pero lo más llamativo de la televisión inglesa ha sido la neutralidad. El Madrid eliminaba un equipo inglés tras otro y los comentaristas seguían siendo neutrales, alabando las virtudes del ganador, según el día que fuera: Benzema, Rodrygo, Courtois, Vinicius, las remontadas, el entrenador, el público del Bernabéu, analizando los pases excelentes de Modric, etc., en el pospartido.

Si hubiera sido al revés, con un equipo inglés eliminando un equipo español tras otro en alguna televisión española, los comentaristas habrían estado tristes o habrían fingido estarlo, comportándose alicaídos y diciendo cosas como que el rival ha ganado a la contra habiendo jugado nosotros mejor teniendo más ocasiones de gol, o que el rival es peor, o qué pena, e incluso alguno habría mencionado la palabra "injusticia" o "así es el fútbol".

En cambio en la televisión inglesa no hacían nada de eso, sino que mantenían esa mencionada neutralidad y un estado de ánimo alegre, de entusiasmo, contagiándole al espectador la pasión de una gran noche de fútbol, independientemente del resultado.

Si se piensa bien se entenderá que ser neutral incluso cuando juega un equipo de tu país es la mejor opción:

* Los aficionados de los demás equipos ingleses pueden querer que el Chelsea, Manchester City o Liverpool pierdan y no querer que los comentaristas tomen partido a favor. Supongo que tratándose de la selección inglesa ahí sí mostrarán más patrioterismo.
* Quizá tengan aficionados suscritos por satélite o de la manera que sea a su canal de televisión de distintas partes del mundo de tal forma que el equipo inglés no sea tan el de casa y deban ser neutrales para todos los espectadores.
* Moralmente también parece lo mejor. Son los aficionados los que toman partido por un equipo u otro, pero los comentaristas de televisión deben ser neutrales, juegue el que juegue, y alabar las virtudes de los dos equipos en juego, especialmente del que ha ganado.

Ya puse en el hilo capturas de pantalla de los cuartos de final y semifinales. En la semifinal, entre los invitados estaba Steve McManaman, ex-madridista, y se mostró bastante madridista. Retransmitieron el pospartido desde una esquina en el césped del Bernabéu.

Aquí en cambio tenemos que aguantar en partidos entre equipos españoles muchas veces un antimadridismo descarado.


----------



## fachacine (30 May 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No era conscientw yo de que fue un golazo



El pase que filtra Modric atravesando 2 ó 3 rivales es un escándalo, de genio del fútbol absoluto. Pero Maldini sólo se corría con pases así cuando los daba Xavi Hernández o Iniesta.


----------



## fachacine (30 May 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> La pena es que Madrid tenga semejante putísima mierda de Catedral.
> La Almudena es basura.
> Esa ceremonia debería haberse celebrado en la basílica de San Lorenzo.
> Empaque Imperial y sepulcro de la Monarquía hispánica que derrotó al turco en Lepanto



La catedral de la Almudena es a las Catedrales lo que el Museo de Cera de Madrid es a los Museos de Cera


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Me he dedicado a ver las eliminatorias por la televisión inglesa por varios motivos: Para practicar oyéndoles en inglés, por curiosidad por ver su estilo y por saber qué dicen del Madrid. Me he encontrado que transmiten los partidos con más tranquilidad aunque transmitiendo entusiasmo, sin gritos innecesarios cuando se ve que el disparo a puerta no es ni ocasión de gol como hacen en España, sin terminar las frases con entonación ascendente para transmitir una tensión de manera artificial (eso lo inventó José María García), y sin decir gilipolleces ni tópicos absurdos y repetitivos. Sin embargo, la final la he visto por TVE, para mantener la tradición, no sea que diera mala suerte y perdiéramos (  ).
> 
> Pero lo más llamativo de la televisión inglesa ha sido la neutralidad. El Madrid eliminaba un equipo inglés tras otro y los comentaristas seguían siendo neutrales, alabando las virtudes del ganador, según el día que fuera: Benzema, Rodrygo, Courtois, Vinicius, las remontadas, el entrenador, el público del Bernabéu, analizando los pases excelentes de Modric, etc., en el pospartido.
> 
> ...




Steve McManaman , y eso que jugó en el Madrid ,ya con el manchester city dijo que el madrid no tenia opcion practicamente ninguna: asi , como lo lees.

hizo tambien algunas declaraciones de ese estilo creo que ya antes con el chelsea.

que no te engañe su sonrisa "imparcial" , es un ingles , como todos los ingleses , inflado de ego y engreido


----------



## fachacine (30 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> En el Balón de Oro pensaron que sería aburrido si lo ganaba siempre el mismo así que prohibieron votar al ganador vigente. Por eso Di Stefano fue Balón de Oro en el 57 y 59 y tuvo cero votos en el 58 y 60.



Coño eso nunca lo he oído comentar y explica por qué sólo tiene 2 balones de oro ¿es posible que los periodistas deportivos sean tan indocumentados que no conozcan esa historia? Bueno, es una pregunta retórica.


----------



## qbit (30 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Steve McManaman , y eso que jugó en el Madrid ,ya con el manchester city dijo que el madrid no tenia opcion practicamente ninguna: asi , como lo lees.
> 
> hizo tambien algunas declaraciones de ese estilo creo que ya antes con el chelsea.
> 
> que no te engañe su sonrisa "imparcial" , es un ingles , como todos los ingleses , inflado de ego y engreido



Me parece bien. A ver si es que está prohibido opinar.

Yo tampoco creía que el Madrid iba a ganar ni la final ni mucho menos si me lo dicen a principio de temporada.

Los españoles también son engreídos, y muchas veces sin motivos para serlo. La liga inglesa es la más importante y la liga española debería aprender de ella, y las televisiones, más todavía de las inglesas.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (30 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Entre la 9 y 10 hay una sequa de 12 años. Creo que son suficientes para no hacerlas correlativa a las 5 actuales.
> 
> En mi opinión tenemos las 6 clásicas, las 3 del cambio de siglo y las 5 actuales.



En mi opinión tenemos casi el triple que el Farsa.


----------



## qbit (30 May 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No era conscientw yo de que fue un golazo



Hay 2 clases de golazos:

* Golazos estrictos, de excelsa terminación de jugada, como meter un gol de chilena.
* Golazos en los que lo que destaca es la jugada previa y no tanto la finalización del gol.

Este es del segundo tipo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Steve McManaman , y eso que jugó en el Madrid ,ya con el manchester city dijo que el madrid no tenia opcion practicamente ninguna: asi , como lo lees.
> 
> hizo tambien algunas declaraciones de ese estilo creo que ya antes con el chelsea.
> 
> que no te engañe su sonrisa "imparcial" , es un ingles , como todos los ingleses , inflado de ego y engreido




Y feo


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (30 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


>



Este, y no otro, es el motivo por el que ganamos.

Si llega a ir, nos caga vivos.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## filets (30 May 2022)

Recuerdo despues de la eliminacion contra el PSV a Emilio Butragueño diciendo "lo bueno que tiene el futbol es que cada año te da una nueva oportunidad"
En ese momento me convencio pero al año siguiente aparecio el AC Milan de Gullit, Van Basten y Rijkaard entrenados por Arrigo Sacchi









El Milan de Sacchi, Van Basten, Gullit y Rjkaard, un equipo de leyenda


Hoy recordamos al AC Milan entrenado por Arrigo Sacchi a finales de los 80 y principios de los 90 que arrasó en Europa y que creó escuela




futbolretro.es





y la 5ª del buitre se jubilo sin ganar ninguna orejona

La complancencia en quedar segundo porque "hemos jugado muy bien y lo hemos dado todo" es un veneno que te mata dulcemente.
El segundo es el primero de los perdedores. Esa exigencia es lo unico que te pueda empujar arriba del todo


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> La catedral de la Almudena es a las Catedrales lo que el Museo de Cera de Madrid es a los Museos de Cera



Gran símil.


----------



## qbit (30 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


>



Joer, no era consciente de que les habían humillado tantas veces.


----------



## qbit (30 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


>



Hace 3 años estuve y veo por tus fotos que lo celebraron parecido.


----------



## Edu.R (30 May 2022)

Un resumen de la temporada. Con todo.

- Tras una 2020-21 sin títulos, aunque más que correcta, peleando la Liga hasta la última jornada y con unas semifinales de Champions, hay dudas. Vuelve Ancelotti tras la salida de Zidane, y la plantilla es esencialmente la misma: Solo se va Ramos, por pesetero y viene Alaba. Se ficha a Camaminga a cambio de la salida de Odegaard. Ante el percal, el madridismo es "medianamente pesimista" y espera "otra temporada de transición".

- La temporada empieza con un Real Madrid que juega tremendamente alegre, pero que es un coladero. Al final se impone el vértigo, y el equipo gana muchos partidos con goleadas muy notables (5-2 al Celta, 6-1 al Mallorca). Sin embargo, tras una derrota accidental ante el Sheriff Tiraspol, le sigue otra en Cornellá. Entran dudas, y Ancelotti no se lo piensa mucho. El equipo no puede jugar así, es demasiado arriesgado.

- Desde ese momento, a principios de octubre, el equipo empieza a jugar en bloque más bajo, y con menos vértigo. Aunque los partidos son un pelin más plomizos, el nuevo planteamiento cuaja tras ganar 1-2 en el Camp Nou. Es evidente que se trata de exprimir lo que se tiene.

- Sin hacer un juego excelso, no hay problemas en Champions, y llega el mes de Diciembre: Sevilla, Athletic (2 veces), Real Sociedad y At.Madrid. Todos seguidos. El Real Madrid, con más oficio que juego, hace un 15 de 15 y coge una diferencia en Liga que ya no iba a perder. Me atrevo a decir que el 60% de la Liga se cimentó en este tramo exacto de la temporada.

- Empieza el año 2022, y hay dos asuntos inmediatos: la Copa y la Supercopa. La Supercopa, aunque la final fue ante el Ath.Bilbao, se recuerda por el 2-3 ante el Barcelona, donde el Real Madrid otra vez vuelve a jugar a defender y al contraataque. Un planteamiento hecho adrede, que el Barcelona se aplicó como mérito suyo y donde "merecieron ganar porque tenían al rival encerrado en el área" según su nuevo entrenador, Xavi (Javi el jardinero). Primera alegría, que contrasta con una Copa donde el Real Madrid claramente decide "no esforzarse": Mucha lucha para poco premio. Aunque sale vivo de Elche, acaba cayendo ante el Athletic en Cuartos.

- La Liga sigue por el camino trazado. Aunque hay algún partido tonto, como el del Getafe o el del Elche en el Bernabeu, los rivales tampoco suman, y no se percibe amenaza. Entonces llega el plato principal: El PSG en Champions.

- En la ida el Real Madrid sale a "no perder la eliminatoria", y lo consigue a base de apretar el culo, mucho Militao y mucho Curtuá. 1-0 que podría haber sido mucho peor, pero con la sensación de que "no se han hecho bien las cosas y no nos dá". Aun asi, debido a que el resultado es remontable, se apela al Bernabeu, y entonces ocurre. Tras ser vapuleados durante 60 minutos, y estar perdiendo solo 0-1, un error de Donarumma propicia el 1-1, y entonces el Real Madrid digievoluciona y de repente pasa a dejar el 3-1 final en un resultado "corto". Esta eliminatoria nos deja a Mbappé hundido viendo que no puede con la mística, y a Alaba levantando una silla que ya es un nuevo símbolo del madridismo.

- La afición se queda con la sensación de que ya se ha "aprobado el examen de la Champions" y que todo lo que venga va bien. La Liga sigue sin sustos, aunque el Barcelona ha cogido una buena racha y es mejor no dormirse. Llegados a este punto, hay que elegir: El Clásico contra el Barcelona y sentenciar la Liga, o ir a por el Chelsea y soñar con una Champions que parece muy complicada.

- El Real Madrid elige lo 2º y tras una no comparecencia ante el Barcelona, logra otra remontada "poco explicable" ante un Chelsea que se lo había comido durante 75 minutos (0-3), perdiendo toda la ventaja lograda en Londres. Rodrygo fuerza la prórroga con EL PASE de Modric, allí se marca el 2-3 en una jugada aislada, y se aprieta el culo como nunca. Carvajal juega casi toda la prórroga de central y el Chelsea cae derrotado.

- El madridismo empieza a pensar que esto, o acaba de cine con un doblete, o acaba fatal, hundidos en Liga viviendo de las rentas y siendo follados por el City de Guardiola. En Liga se sacan los resultados en Vigo y Pamplona, y el Barcelona y el Sevilla terminan por fallar. Todo acaba con la victoria en el Pizjuán por 2-3 tras ir 2-0 al descanso, con otra remontada mítica. La Liga se va a quedar en Chamartín, y ya solo queda soñar contra el City.

- Contra el City, empieza el partido en Manchester 2-0 tras 10 minutos desastrosos en defensa y todo apunta a una noche negra. Sin embargo, el Real Madrid a base de zarpazos, oficio y aguante, logra traerse un 4-3, que podría haber sido un 7-2 perfectamente, y con la sensación de que "no hay dos sin tres".

- Llega el partido de vuelta después de certificar la Liga (4-0 contra el Espanyol) y tras 65 mintuos igualados, el City acaba por marcar el 0-1. Parece que no hay nada que hacer. Además de la ventaja, los ingleses dominan y Curtuá se dedica a hacerle al equipo una RCP continuada con dos paradas milagrosas, además de un churro de Mendy que no entra porque Dios es madridista. En una jugada aislada en el 90', el Real Madrid empata. Quedan 6 minutos. Demasiados. Ya en el 2º minuto Rodrygo marca el 2-1 y a este equipo no le para nadie. En la prórroga 3-1, el City totalmente hundido acaba por claudicar con un Guardiola que queda devastado en el banquillo y en una rueda de prensa donde le cuesta articular las palabras.

- El madridismo sabe que esto solo lo hace el Real Madrid. Que tiene 3 semanas enteras para preparar la final para rematar una Champions inolvidable, mientras el Liverpool se juega la Copa y la Liga en Inglaterra. Llega la final de Paris, y el resto ya es conocido: Equipo en bloque bajo, mucha defensa, mucho Curtuá y un gol de Vinicius para certificar la 14º, firmando una de las mejores temporadas de la historia.

Sé que me he dejado algunas cosas, pero es justo no olvidarse de la primera mitad de la temporada, porque ahi hubo también muchos detalles que ayudaron a marcar el camino.

HALA MADRID y nos vemos en la 2022-23.


----------



## cebollo (30 May 2022)

No soy capaz de insertarlo pero ya hay video de Marcos López y Ramón de Món en YouTube sobre la final. 

Marcos comenta varios detalles tácticos que denotan que Ancelotti preparó bien el partido, marcar mucho a Thiago y flotar a Fabinho, no encarar nunca a Van Dyck, Alexander Arnold no buscó nunca la línea de fondo por pánico a contraataque de Vinicius, cosas así.


----------



## feps (30 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Yo creo que el centrocampista ofensivo lo van a buscar para la temporada que viene. De momento el Madrid puede jugar con la CMK (espero que poco, la verdad) o con Valverde-Aurelio-Cama, que a su manera tampoco es mal equipo. Alaba puede también jugar ahí.



Pueden dar oportunidades también a gente del Castilla. Pero está claro que hace falta un centrocampista total, tipo Modric, de los que con su calidad rompen defensas rivales. Ese corte es mucho más centroeuropeo que sudamericano. 

Alaba es central o lateral izquierdo. Para él jugar de mediocentro es como último recurso, si el entrenador no tiene a nadie. En el fondo es defensa.


----------



## feps (30 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> No soy capaz de insertarlo pero ya hay video de Marcos López y Ramón de Món en YouTube sobre la final.
> 
> Marcos comenta varios detalles tácticos que denotan que Ancelotti preparó bien el partido, marcar mucho a Thiago y flotar a Fabinho, no encarar nunca a Van Dyck, Alexander Arnold no buscó nunca la línea de fondo por pánico a contraataque de Vinicius, cosas así.


----------



## qbit (30 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Se puede hablar de suerte y tal, pero en 2018 Klopp salió con un portero que no estaba a la altura porque era su coleguita del Mainz, y pasó lo que pasó. Y en 2022 hizo lo mismo que en 2021, poner a Alexander Arnold sin protegerlo especialmente, y le ha pasado lo mismo. Para los que decís que es un entrenador extraordinario cuando se queda en buenillo y gracias.



He visto la rueda de prensa de Klopp y estaba desconcertado, sin saber mucho qué decir, como Guardrogas cuando le dejamos K.O., sólo que a este le he visto incluso más incapaz de hablar de fútbol y de entender que un ataque pillando la defensa en movimiento es más peligroso y con más probabilidad de acabar en gol que con la defensa parada enfrente de ti. Sólo sabía decir que respetaba al Madrid pero que habían tenido muchas ocasiones. No entendía que el Madrid no puede jugar como él con esos veteranos en el equipo. No me ha gustado nada, pero no porque sea más o menos respetuoso que me importa un bledo, sino como analizador de fútbol. A lo mejor cuando se le pase el disgusto y vea el partido en la tele, que es como se ve bien, es capaz de sacar conclusiones provechosas y es buen entrenador pero sólo por la rueda de prensa me parece Ancelotti más sabio y entendido, y eso que parece un funcionario a punto de retirarse.


----------



## fachacine (30 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> El futuro de *Tchouaméni* está muy cerca de decidirse. Según informa _RMC Sport_, el *Mónaco* va a aceptar la oferta de *80 millones* de euros que ha realizado el *Real Madrid* por el centrocampista. A pesar de la insistencia del *Paris Saint-Germain* por el jugador francés, *Florentino Pérez* ha ganado la 'batalla' por él y se incorporará a la plantilla madridista, convirtiéndose en la segunda venta más cara de la historia del club monegasco, solo por detrás de la de *Mbappé* al *PSG* (180M€) y superando la de *James Rodríguez* al *Real Madrid *(75M€).



Yo les daba 60 y a Mariano, 80 kilos es precio de delantero goleador


----------



## VYP de Álava (30 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> No lo se.
> ¿Ya Haaland firmó por el City?



Entiendo que yo que sí, el Borussia no ha dicho nada? Como está cotizado, deben anunciar esas operaciones.


----------



## qbit (30 May 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Charo feminista, chareando



Que habla esa mestiza de "nuestra liga". Que se vaya a su país.

Además, Marcelo es mestizo así que nadie le va a criticar. Si lo hiciera Kroos sí que le caería la del pulpo.


----------



## qbit (30 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Te ha fallado el sarcasmómetro hamijo, esa cuenta es más troll que Obiwanchernobil.



Pues si es sarcasmo no lo he pillado.


----------



## Roedr (30 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> No soy capaz de insertarlo pero ya hay video de Marcos López y Ramón de Món en YouTube sobre la final.
> 
> Marcos comenta varios detalles tácticos que denotan que Ancelotti preparó bien el partido, marcar mucho a Thiago y flotar a Fabinho, no encarar nunca a Van Dyck, Alexander Arnold no buscó nunca la línea de fondo por pánico a contraataque de Vinicius, cosas así.



Millones de periodistas que viven del fútbol y hay cuatro mal contados capaces de hacer análisis inteligentes


----------



## vurvujo (30 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Pese al triunfo, no hay que tapar el sol con un dedo, foreros, porque no se puede. Lo de este año, sin mejorar la plantilla bien, no se repite ni de coña. Los milagros ocurren una vez; dos, no. Si el Madrid mantiene la plantilla actual, partirá de nuevo como séptimo u octavo favorito en las casas de apuestas para ganar la final de forma merecida. Ha caído la 14, sí. Ha sido un temporadón inolvidable, también. Pero se ha ganado eliminando a 4 equipos hoy por hoy superiores al Madrid. Aparte de Rudiger y Tchoumeni (que van a dar muchas opciones sobre todo en temas de defensa y solidez) hay que fichar atacantes de nivel y gol, porque como se lesione Karim, arriba la cosa va a estar muy pero que muy jodida. Toda la euforia del mundo ahora, pero lo de Mbappe y Haaland es una putada muy muy gorda.



Pues sí. 
Al menos necesitamos un jugado top en cada línea de juego:
Parece que el central ya lo tenemos.
Uno mediocampista para tener 6 jugadores en la rotación (CMK, Valverde, Camavinga y alguien más).
Un delantero centro

Se nos va Marcelo, Isco y Bale. Tampoco tendremos problemas salariales para traer a esos tres jugadores que necesitamos.


----------



## qbit (30 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> pillas cualquier equipo, le pones la camiseta blanca y te gana la champiojos. Es majia



Al principio pensaba ignorarte pero ahora me estoy descojonando de ti.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 May 2022)

Por cierto, lamentable el discurso de Almeida.


----------



## Roedr (30 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Por cierto, lamentable el discurso de Almeida.



Sí, de vergüenza ajena. Pero vamos, nada sorprendente de Pinocho Almeida.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (30 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Un resumen de la temporada. Con todo.
> 
> - Tras una 2020-21 sin títulos, aunque más que correcta, peleando la Liga hasta la última jornada y con unas semifinales de Champions, hay dudas. Vuelve Ancelotti tras la salida de Zidane, y la plantilla es esencialmente la misma: Solo se va Ramos, por pesetero y viene Alaba. Se ficha a Camaminga a cambio de la salida de Odegaard. Ante el percal, el madridismo es "medianamente pesimista" y espera "otra temporada de transición".



Se te ha olvidado decir que se fue Varane, que aunque ha quedado un poco retratado en el Man U, eran 300 y pico partidos con el Madrid, 4 Champions y un Mundial en el zurrón, que ya quisiera el 99.9999% de los futbolistas tener ese CV. Sustituido en la plantilla por Vallejo. 

Y vale que no es imprescindible, pero Odriozola hizo un final de liga bastante digno el ano pasado, y no se le sustituyó por nadie. Nacho pasó a ser el primer suplente en tres posiciones distintas, so pena de tener que poner a Lucas Vázquez (que, la verdad, sin coñas, ha hecho una temporada excelente en su rol), Marcelo (que está más acabado que yo) o Vallejo (no comment).

Entre eso y que Bale, Hazard y Jovic han metido dos goles entre los tres, esta temporada ha sido un milagro de los de empezar a ir a misa.


----------



## fachacine (30 May 2022)

Lo estamos diciendo muy poco y hay que repetirlo más, señores: hay que reivindicar el trabajo físico de Pintus, para mí fundamental, acordaos del año pasado contra el Chelsea cuando nos eliminaron en semis, los del Chelsea eran aviones y nosotros estábamos fundidos. Igual de bien se llegó el año de la 12ª, la de la Juve en Cardiff, ese año hicimos doblete Liga-Champions con un final de temporada en una forma física bestial (creo que también fue obra de Pintus).


----------



## fachacine (30 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí, de vergüenza ajena. Pero vamos, nada sorprendente de Pinocho Almeida.



Un político no debería cometer esas cagadas, hay mucho voto madridista en Madrid


----------



## Rotto2 (30 May 2022)




----------



## vurvujo (30 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> "El Liverpool mereció ganar porque remató 25 veces"
> 
> Los disparos a puerta de Liverpool:


----------



## 4motion (30 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> No soy capaz de insertarlo pero ya hay video de Marcos López y Ramón de Món en YouTube sobre la final.
> 
> Marcos comenta varios detalles tácticos que denotan que Ancelotti preparó bien el partido, marcar mucho a Thiago y flotar a Fabinho, no encarar nunca a Van Dyck, Alexander Arnold no buscó nunca la línea de fondo por pánico a contraataque de Vinicius, cosas así.



Brutal el análisis.

No tienen que comer pipas en el. Chiringuito de pedreTROLL.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr Julian (30 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Joer, no era consciente de que les habían humillado tantas veces.



Porque lo tapan con mucho humo.


----------



## vurvujo (30 May 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


>


----------



## Sr Julian (30 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


>



Mes que un club. 
Un monton de memes. 
Los Lazis ya son los Leperos de Europa.


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Al principio pensaba ignorarte pero ahora me estoy descojonando de ti.



Si? A ver, di: jijiji jajaja meparto meparto


----------



## Schenker (30 May 2022)

Envidiosos, resentidos y mediocres: arrancan la placa de Courtois del estadio wanda

Arrancan la placa de Courtois del Paseo de Leyenda del Wanda Metropolitano


----------



## HArtS (30 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Se te ha olvidado decir que se fue Varane, que aunque ha quedado un poco retratado en el Man U, eran 300 y pico partidos con el Madrid, 4 Champions y un Mundial en el zurrón, que ya quisiera el 99.9999% de los futbolistas tener ese CV. Sustituido en la plantilla por Vallejo.
> 
> Y vale que no es imprescindible, pero Odriozola hizo un final de liga bastante digno el ano pasado, y no se le sustituyó por nadie. Nacho pasó a ser el primer suplente en tres posiciones distintas, so pena de tener que poner a Lucas Vázquez (que, la verdad, sin coñas, ha hecho una temporada excelente en su rol), Marcelo (que está más acabado que yo) o Vallejo (no comment).



Es cierto pero en esta temporada Ancelotti también tuvo dos cosas que ZZ no tuvo la temporada anterior:

1) Vinicius empezó a marcar goles. 

2) Camavinga.


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 May 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> Envidiosos, resentidos y mediocres: arrancan la placa de Courtois del estadio wanda
> 
> Arrancan la placa de Courtois del Paseo de Leyenda del Wanda Metropolitano



Eso ha sido alguna peña merengue, descarado


----------



## Andr3ws (30 May 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> Envidiosos, resentidos y mediocres: arrancan la placa de Courtois del estadio wanda
> 
> Arrancan la placa de Courtois del Paseo de Leyenda del Wanda Metropolitano



A un lado de la balanza la placa del Atleti, que ya fue vandalizada cuando fichó por el RM, al otro ganar la CL con el Real Madrid……. “El lado bueno de la historia” pesa mucho. 

Desde el sábado ha dejado de ser el portero al que Sergio Ramos metió el gol de la Décima a ser el héroe de la 14 y de la liga 35.


----------



## Rotto2 (30 May 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Es cierto pero en esta temporada Ancelotti también tuvo dos cosas que ZZ no tuvo la temporada anterior:
> 
> 1) Vinicius empezó a marcar goles.
> 
> 2) Camavinga.



No le des esas vueltas. El año pasado el Madrid hizo 84 puntos y este año 86. O sea, lo mismo. Solo ocurre que han fallado Atleti y Barsa.


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 May 2022)

Arrancan la placa de Courtois en el Metropolitano.

Si han sido piperos de El Trampas, eso de momento no sabe.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (30 May 2022)

En el descanso del Liverpool VS Real Madrid, salio un anuncio de Messi sentado en un sofa viendo el partido mientras comia Lay's.El chiste estaba servido.


----------



## qneb (30 May 2022)

Y pensar que todo esto empezó con la reclamación palética del sorteo... No sería nada descabellado pensar que nos hubiese eliminado el Benfica


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 May 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> Envidiosos, resentidos y mediocres: arrancan la placa de Courtois del estadio wanda
> 
> Arrancan la placa de Courtois del Paseo de Leyenda del Wanda Metropolitano



Los periodistas son lo peor,ya decir que "hizo unas declaraciones" es faltar a la verdad.Hacer una declaración es recitar un mensaje que tienes elaborado de antemano,Courtois solo respondió en caliente a una pregunta sobre Lisboa,donde además le deseaban que esta vez cayese del lado bueno y bla bla,y se le ocurrió esa expresión que ha dado pie a todos los buitres a cebarse...

Y por descontado el alcalde es un imbécil que tiene esa necesidad de ir de gracioso y campechano...luego el Madrid 360 te lo clava.


----------



## Edu.R (30 May 2022)

qneb dijo:


> Y pensar que todo esto empezó con la reclamación palética del sorteo... No sería nada descabellado pensar que nos hubiese eliminado el Benfica



Por querer joder, ayudan.


----------



## feps (30 May 2022)

El origen


----------



## xilebo (30 May 2022)

*9 jugadores del Real Madrid con 5 Champions (+ CR7)*


----------



## qbit (30 May 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Porque lo tapan con mucho humo.



Es porque se ha vuelto una (sana  ) costumbre. Una goleada contra los culerdos en Europa, y otra, y luego otra, y ya uno se olvida. Luego llega alguien y hace una lista con todas juntas y el descrédito es brutal.


----------



## qbit (30 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Por cierto, lamentable el discurso de Almeida.



¿Qué ha dicho?


----------



## qbit (30 May 2022)

No os perdáis las estadísticas:









Liga de Campeones de la UEFA 2021-22 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Roedr (30 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> El origen



Me encantaría que volviera. Ahora bien, comiéndose a Pintus y Llopis.


----------



## Malvender (30 May 2022)

feps dijo:


>



Joder, que puta maravilla es este Marcos Lopez


----------



## pepitoburbujas (30 May 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Pese al triunfo, no hay que tapar el sol con un dedo, foreros, porque no se puede. Lo de este año, sin mejorar la plantilla bien, no se repite ni de coña. Los milagros ocurren una vez; dos, no. Si el Madrid mantiene la plantilla actual, partirá de nuevo como séptimo u octavo favorito en las casas de apuestas para ganar la final de forma merecida. Ha caído la 14, sí. Ha sido un temporadón inolvidable, también. Pero se ha ganado eliminando a 4 equipos hoy por hoy superiores al Madrid. Aparte de Rudiger y Tchoumeni (que van a dar muchas opciones sobre todo en temas de defensa y solidez) hay que fichar atacantes de nivel y gol, porque como se lesione Karim, arriba la cosa va a estar muy pero que muy jodida. Toda la euforia del mundo ahora, pero lo de Mbappe y Haaland es una putada muy muy gorda.




De ahí el gran valor de esta Champions. Para recordar toda la vida. La forma en que se ha llegado a la final, eliminando a los cocos, dándole en los morros a los clubes-estado. Owneando a los equipos de la premier... Es como las películas donde un grupo de ex-combatientes retirados se reúnen para una última operación imposible.

Lo de este año es prácticamente imposible que se repita. Nunca olvidaremos esta gesta.

Con los cracks gordos no se garantiza uno los títulos, pero ayuda. Qué duda cabe. Supongo que por eso se bajaron los pantalones hasta los tobillos ofreciendo a la tortuga mucho más de lo que deberían. Pero como ya dije, para venir en las condiciones leoninas que pedía, mejor que no venga.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (30 May 2022)

¿Por qué Francia nunca ha tenido equipos competitivos en Champions League como Inglaterra, Alemania, Italia, Holanda e incluso Portugal? | Burbuja.info


----------



## loquehayqueoir (30 May 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Es cierto pero en esta temporada Ancelotti también tuvo dos cosas que ZZ no tuvo la temporada anterior:
> 
> 1) Vinicius empezó a marcar goles.
> 
> 2) Camavinga.



Hombre, para que Vinicius marque goles no ponerlo de carrilero derecho es un buen comienzo.

No puede ser que en tres temporadas con ZZ Vinicius marcó 4, 5 y 6 goles y en una con Ancelotti ha metido 22 (más un porrón de asistencias) y se diga que "ha empezado a marcar goles". Los cojones, eso no es una progresión normal de un jugador joven, claramente entre ZZ y Ancelotti ha habido un cambio. Seguro que el chaval ha mejorado individualmente, pero un cambio así se tiene que deber sobre todo al entrenador: táctica orientada a que el chaval tenga peso (la final de Champions es un buen ejemplo), instrucciones sobre el campo, y confianza al jugador. Ancelotti lo vio claro desde el tercer partido, y ZZ al tercer año todavía no lo veía.

Yo he defendido a Vinicius hasta cuando mataba palomas, por cierto.


----------



## Roedr (30 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> *Hombre, para que Vinicius marque goles no ponerlo de carrilero derecho es un buen comienzo.*
> 
> No puede ser que en tres temporadas con ZZ Vinicius marcó 4, 5 y 6 goles y en una con Ancelotti ha metido 22 (más un porrón de asistencias) y se diga que "ha empezado a marcar goles". Los cojones, eso no es una progresión normal de un jugador joven, claramente entre ZZ y Ancelotti ha habido un cambio. Seguro que el chaval ha mejorado individualmente, p*ero un cambio así se tiene que deber sobre todo al entrenador:* táctica orientada a que el chaval tenga peso (la final de Champions es un buen ejemplo), instrucciones sobre el campo, y confianza al jugador. Ancelotti lo vio claro desde el tercer partido, y ZZ al tercer año todavía no lo veía.
> 
> Yo he defendido a Vinicius hasta cuando mataba palomas, por cierto.



Opino lo contrario. 

-Sobre el primer enfatizado haces de la anécdota la norma y por tanto trampas. ZZ hizo alienaciones forzadísimas cuando tuvimos una lista de bajas extravagantes. ZZ ponía a Vini en su sitio, sus dos golazos ante el Pool no los hizo precisamente de carrilero derecho. 

-Si escuchas a Carletto en las ruedas prensa, verás que en más de una vez ha dicho que él no ha tenido nada que ver en la explosión de Vini. Carletto no ha sido Yoda comiéndole la oreja a Skywalker. 

-Carletto empezó la liga con Hazard de titular y Vini en el banco. Hasta en Alfa Centauro se veía que en los pocos minutos que tenía Vini demostraba estar a años luz del belga. Pues tuvo que pasar bastante tiempo hasta dar su brazo a torcer y reconocer lo obvio, que Vini tenía que jugar por Hazard.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (30 May 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> ¿Por qué Francia nunca ha tenido equipos competitivos en Champions League como Inglaterra, Alemania, Italia, Holanda e incluso Portugal? | Burbuja.info



Problemas políticos






...De difícil solución.






Pero sobre todo por su tradición de enarbolar la bandera blanca en las guerras.


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> -Carletto empezó la liga con Hazard de titular y Vini en el banco. Hasta en Alfa Centauro se veía que en los pocos minutos que tenía Vini demostraba estar a años luz del belga. Pues tuvo que pasar bastante tiempo hasta dar su brazo a torcer y reconocer lo obvio, que Vini tenía que jugar por Hazard.



Vinicius no está a años luz del belga,lo que está a años luz es su físico (que si,que puede ser lo mismo al final) 

De hecho Vinicius no me parece un tío especialmente talentoso,lo que si es muy cabezón,no tiene miedo de encarar una y otra vez,y además trabaja como el que mas.A mi a día de hoy me parece el jugador más importante del equipo,y eso que no que me termina de entrar por el ojo,y no por su guapura.

Un tío especialmente talentoso me parece por ejemplo Dembele,luego tendra otros inconvenientes...


----------



## Policía Pérez (31 May 2022)

En Internet:



filets dijo:


> *Casimiro lleva dos temporadas horribles.*
> Teniendo a Camavinga lo vendia
> No hay que cometer el mismo error que con Marcelo




En la vida real:


----------



## DRIDMA (31 May 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 May 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 May 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (31 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Opino lo contrario.
> 
> -Sobre el primer enfatizado haces de la anécdota la norma y por tanto trampas. ZZ hizo alienaciones forzadísimas cuando tuvimos una lista de bajas extravagantes. ZZ ponía a Vini en su sitio, sus dos golazos ante el Pool no los hizo precisamente de carrilero derecho.
> 
> ...



Vinicius fue titular al tercer partido, como he dicho más arriba. De bastante tiempo, nada.

Los dos golazos al Liverpool fueron precisamente porque ZZ, por una vez, le dio peso y galones, el equipo jugó para él. Y a la siguiente eliminatoria lo mandó de carrilero derecho. Y lo hizo porque quería jugar con defensa de 5. Y quería jugar con defensa de 5 para poder proteger a Ramos, que no estaba en condiciones de jugar. Yo he defendido mucho a ZZ, me parece un buen entrenador, pero la alineación de ese día no tiene perdón de Dios.

Ancelotti nunca, nunca le va a quitar crédito a un jugador. Claro que va a decir que Vinicius es la hostia sin él, qué esperas que responda a esa pregunta?


----------



## qbit (31 May 2022)

Supongo que lo habréis puesto, pero por si acaso. Sueltan algunas perlas:


----------



## HArtS (31 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No puede ser que en tres temporadas con ZZ Vinicius marcó 4, 5 y 6 goles y en una con Ancelotti ha metido 22 (más un porrón de asistencias) y se diga que "ha empezado a marcar goles". Los cojones, eso no es una progresión normal de un jugador joven, claramente entre ZZ y Ancelotti ha habido un cambio. Seguro que el chaval ha mejorado individualmente, pero un cambio así se tiene que deber sobre todo al entrenador: táctica orientada a que el chaval tenga peso (la final de Champions es un buen ejemplo)



Aciertas lo del cambio de sistema, donde el Madrid pasó a de un juego horizontal a basar el ataque en robar balones y tocar rápido. Eso benefició mucho a Vinicius, pero también a todos los demás delanteros del Madrid.


----------



## Baconfino (31 May 2022)

Reencuentro en los Blues


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 May 2022)

de llevarse a cabo los fichajes de antonio y tchoua el madrid va a ser una puta roca defensiva.

a ver si fichamos tb un extremo derecho competitivo. Creo que el que mas fácil tenemos para ficharlo es gnabry. No es jugador top, pero es un buen jugador.


----------



## feps (31 May 2022)




----------



## Andr3ws (31 May 2022)

Me descojono.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 May 2022)

Hemos echo felices. Amuchis afr


Andr3ws dijo:


> Me descojono.






Si es que al final toda esta gente no da palo al agua y se enteran de opiniones y demás mirando foros.


----------



## Silluzollope (31 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Me he dedicado a ver las eliminatorias por la televisión inglesa por varios motivos: Para practicar oyéndoles en inglés, por curiosidad por ver su estilo y por saber qué dicen del Madrid. Me he encontrado que transmiten los partidos con más tranquilidad aunque transmitiendo entusiasmo, sin gritos innecesarios cuando se ve que el disparo a puerta no es ni ocasión de gol como hacen en España, sin terminar las frases con entonación ascendente para transmitir una tensión de manera artificial (eso lo inventó José María García), y sin decir gilipolleces ni tópicos absurdos y repetitivos. Sin embargo, la final la he visto por TVE, para mantener la tradición, no sea que diera mala suerte y perdiéramos (  ).
> 
> Pero lo más llamativo de la televisión inglesa ha sido la neutralidad. El Madrid eliminaba un equipo inglés tras otro y los comentaristas seguían siendo neutrales, alabando las virtudes del ganador, según el día que fuera: Benzema, Rodrygo, Courtois, Vinicius, las remontadas, el entrenador, el público del Bernabéu, analizando los pases excelentes de Modric, etc., en el pospartido.
> 
> ...



No hay mas que ve que en una final Madrid-Liverpool TVE1 lleva de comentarista a Ferrer.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 May 2022)

Mientras tanto Tibu Curtua decide no ir con su seleccion y descansar, igualito que Bale. Las buenas noticias para el madridismo no paran...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 May 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> No hay mas que ve que en una final Madrid-Liverpool TVE1 lleva de comentarista a Ferrer.



Y diria que Ferrer tuvo decoro y tapo su sentimiento...cuando una de las finales de copa ganadas al Barcelona habia un periodista catalan que daba grima...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (31 May 2022)




----------



## Rotto2 (31 May 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Nunca olvidaremos esta gesta.



Gesta porque el Madrid no juega una mierda desde hace años pero a cualquier viejo le dices que has eliminado a PSG, Chelsea y City y te dice que esos quienes son.

Son equipos pequeños sin una sola champions que además tienen plantillas peores que el Madrid y presupuestos más bajos.

El Madrid en el banquillo tiene a dos tíos de 100 millones y otro de 65 que ni juegan. Es la plantilla más completa y cara. El PSG tiene varios descartes del Madrid, Keylor, Achraf, Di María, Ramos, y del City y el Chelsea no ficharíamos a ninguno. Bueno, al negro alemán pero sin tirar cohetes y porque necesitamos negros para ser el equipo más negro del NWO. Kovacic es su mejor centrocampista y es descarte nuestro.

En fin que si no hubiera habido covid habríamos ganado dos champions más pero jugando siempre de asco.

Lo que no es de recibo es que seamos humillados en cada partido sin pasar del centro del campo y parecer el Numancia haciendo el milagro todos los días siendo el equipo grande y ellos el pequeño y que encima la piperada desdentada de mierda hable de gesta tras gesta con el mayor presupuesto del mundo.

Ni siquiera se plantea nadie por qué el nivel de juego es tan horrible y tenemos que jugar a la defensiva como ratas humilladas sometidas y enculadas todos y cada uno de los partidos recibiendo 23 disparos y nosotros haciendo 1 que es gol de reputísima suerte y encima sacan pecho los GILIPOLLAS diciendo no intentes entenderlo porque saben que es puta suerte una y otra vez.

Gestas su puta madre. Que os encanta que os enculen y humillen equipos de mierda e ir de victimitas heroicas con el ojete reventado.

Esta ha sido la Champions más humillante que se haya ganado no la gesta más recordable.

SUBNORMALES.

El Madrid se ha convertido en un equipo pequeño a los ojos del mundo y jamás es favorito en las apuestas en ningún país. No era favorito contra CUATRO putos don nadies que han parecido colosos jugando con un pelele, pero es que tampoco lo ha sido contra el Bayern, Barsa o Juve en los últimos años y si hubiéramos jugado contra ellos tampoco lo hubiéramos sido. Estamos por debajo de todos esos y hasta del Arsenal o el Tottenham que también nos han humillado vapuleado y ganado recientemente. Estamos en el puesto 10 aproximadamente a ojos del mundo siendo generosos porque el Atleti, Sevilla, Villarreal, Dortmund, nos pueden ganar y dejar fuera todos y cualquiera parece un hueso. Y todo seguirá igual porque se ha ganado milagrosamente.


----------



## Rotto2 (31 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> de llevarse a cabo los fichajes de antonio y tchoua el madrid va a ser una puta roca defensiva.
> 
> a ver si fichamos tb un extremo derecho competitivo. Creo que el que mas fácil tenemos para ficharlo es gnabry. No es jugador top, pero es un buen jugador.



Me parece que el lado derecho va a ser para Valverde una larga temporada.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 May 2022)

Pero quién cojones es ese Leao? Acabo de leer que tb psg y city están tras él. 

Yo los videos que he visto en YouTube me parece un tronco.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Me parece que el lado derecho va a ser para Valverde una larga temporada.




Si viene choua solo nos haría falta jugar con 3 centrocampistas. Tchoa, edu y camavinga. Hablo a medio/largo plazo


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (31 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Y diria que Ferrer tuvo decoro y tapo su sentimiento...cuando una de las finales de copa ganadas al Barcelona habia un periodista catalan que daba grima...



Ferrer i Sergi eran gente muy educada, yo me los encontré varias veces en una cafetería por Pedralbes, tomando café, y era gente muy civilizada. Más de una vez los había visto con alguno de la cantera, en el 95-96, pero no me acuerdo bien de las fechas. La verdad es que nadie les molestaba, yo la primera vez sí que eché algunas miradas, luego ya era un hola y adiós como con cualquier parroquiano de bar.

Y los de la generación del FAR$A de Clos, Calderé, Rojo y demás, eran una gente de puta madre, pero vamos, en aquella época no ganaban tanto dinero y eran gente más normal. Bebían como cosacos, y yo les recuerdo fumar, a algunos.

Del Madric conocí al hijo de Lorenzo Sanz que jugaba al Baloncesto, y era un tío de putísima madre, coincidí en un pub en Barcelona, después de ganar al Barça, no recuerdo el año. Como soy bastante aficionado del baloncesto en general me puse a hablar con él y me presentó a no sé quién. Yo iba bastante perjudicado, pero podía hablar normal, y él, como era grande, iba mejor que yo, pero no tanto. Es, posiblemente, el jugador más cercano y normal que haya conocido, para lo que me esperaba. Y no era malo, pero no para ser una figura en el Madric, lo de la familia Sanz, vaya manada de Alfas, me cago en la puta.

Hay gente maja en todas partes


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 May 2022)

Además leao juega por la izquierda. Es diestro pero juega en la banda izquierda. Qué haces con vini?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Ferrer i Sergi eran gente muy educada, yo me los encontré varias veces en una cafetería por Pedralbes, tomando café, y era gente muy civilizada. Más de una vez los había visto con alguno de la cantera, en el 95-96, pero no me acuerdo bien de las fechas. La verdad es que nadie les molestaba, yo la primera vez sí que eché algunas miradas, luego ya era un hola y adiós como con cualquier parroquiano de bar.
> 
> Y los de la generación del FAR$A de Clos, Calderé, Rojo y demás, eran una gente de puta madre, pero vamos, en aquella época no ganaban tanto dinero y eran gente más normal. Bebían como cosacos, y yo les recuerdo fumar, a algunos.
> 
> ...



La liga en el palau fue la 99-00, labultima de las posesiones de 30 segundos y sin 4 cuartos. Si fue tras esa, fue ya en wl nuevo siglo cuando coincidiste.
Lorenzo Sanz junior hizo el ridi en un concirso de mates al que fue invitado, pero el mero hecho de presentarse a un torneo donde na mas que hay negros fisicamente mas fuertes demuestra tener unos cojones bien gordos. Para el baloncesto profesional a mas bajo nivel quien sabe si hubiera valido, esta claro que para el Madrid, aunque fuera un Madrid muy low cost esta claro que solo unos pocos valen...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Pero quién cojones es ese Leao? Acabo de leer que tb psg y city están tras él.
> 
> Yo los videos que he visto en YouTube me parece un tronco.



el nuevo negro de moda cuyo cache quieren subir a costa del Madrid. La rueda del periolistismo y de la industria del fuLbol no debe pararse diran algunos...


----------



## DRIDMA (31 May 2022)

Flor, suerte, los árbitros, Franco...


----------



## JimTonic (31 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Me parece que el lado derecho va a ser para Valverde una larga temporada.



si sigue anceloti si, porque puedes plantear um 433 en ataque y un 442 en defensa. Valverde no es un figo en la banda y sus pases laterales, pero tiene muchiiiisma verticalidad, y parece que es lo que se busca. aun tio que cuando su centrocampista le deja libre se ponga en modo berseker directo a la porteria como un loco. 

Mirad el gol de vinicius, estuvieron 1 minuto casimiro, kross y sobre todo modric, triangualando en el medio del campo, sobre todo modric que intentaba sacar al centrocampista de su posicion y que dejara la marca de Valverde..


Es que es brutal ver al modric, medrando entro no entro, y volvia para atras, intentando sacar el medio de liverpool y que dejara la marca de valverde, cuando lo consigue y da el pase tiene a valverde que se pone a correr como un loco , y vinicio tambien y benzema. El gol, no es de valverde ni de vinicius, sino de modric.



Claro esto es Anceloti, que sabia que jugaban muy adelantados, que presionaban y ya estaban secos, se nota que llevaban estudiando al Liverpool muchos meses. Aguantar y contragolpe,aguantar y contragolpe. 

Al liverpool era brutal verle jugar, me recordaba en defensa a la epoca de Capello en el Madrid, todo el equipo se movia como un solo ente,todo el equipo mirando el balon, desde los laterales, como se acomodaban, como achicaban espacios, pero en todo el campo, era impresionante, son muy jovenes , salen drogados, son los mejores en su puesto y el Madrid hizo lo que tenia que hacer, algo épico.


Es como decir que en Rocky 3 el Ivan Drago ha ganado porque ha machacado a rocky. Que rocky solo le dio 3 puñetazos al final y que siempre hhace lo mismo en todas las peliculas....Ya pero es que a aguantado un castigo brutal durante 10 asaltos. Me imagino al Klopps como en la esquina de Ivan drago "Porque no le tiras a la lona ya??? No puedo estoy golpeando un bloque de hierro" Pues lo mismo, la cara desesperados los jugadores en la segunda parte viendo que no podian ni quitarles el balon.


----------



## JimTonic (31 May 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Es cierto pero en esta temporada Ancelotti también tuvo dos cosas que ZZ no tuvo la temporada anterior:
> 
> 1) Vinicius empezó a marcar goles.
> 
> 2) Camavinga.




la semifinal la perdio ZZ porque Sergio ramos quiso jugar cojo, era un hijo de puta, menos mal que ya no está.


----------



## Rotto2 (31 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Si viene choua solo nos haría falta jugar con 3 centrocampistas. Tchoa, edu y camavinga. Hablo a medio/largo plazo



No te digo que no pero mientras esté Ancelloti va a jugar siempre Valverde y de momento le encaja mejor en la derecha salvo que descansen Kroos o Modric.

Ancelotti fue el que sacó a di María del extremo para meterlo de interior izquierda y fue un acierto que se mantuvo mientras jugó en el Madrid. Trabajaba mucho defendiendo y era muy bueno atacando. Así se ganó la décima. Y ahora ha descubierto a Valverde en el lado derecho que defiende como una bestia y ataca decentemente y le soluciona ese puesto que lleva vacante desde que se fue Bale con Lucas, Asensio o Rodrygo siendo nulos.

A ver si fichan a alguien o tiran con Valverde para ahorrar porque fichar para el banquillo no lo veo y no van a sentar a ninguno de los titulares de París.


----------



## Rotto2 (31 May 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> si sigue anceloti si, porque puedes plantear um 433 en ataque y un 442 en defensa. Valverde no es un figo en la banda y sus pases laterales, pero tiene muchiiiisma verticalidad, y parece que es lo que se busca. aun tio que cuando su centrocampista le deja libre se ponga en modo berseker directo a la porteria como un loco.
> 
> Mirad el gol de vinicius, estuvieron 1 minuto casimiro, kross y sobre todo modric, triangualando en el medio del campo, sobre todo modric que intentaba sacar al centrocampista de su posicion y que dejara la marca de Valverde..
> 
> ...



Modric retrocede 20 metros en esa jugada acosado por tres y si se la roban es gol porque Carvajal estaba adelantado. Dejad de inventaros mierdas mitológicas sobre Modric y sobre esa jugada que acabó en gol nuestro de milagro y pudo ser gol suyo si se la roban tras retroceder 20 metros sin cobertura ni apoyo, debería haberla soltado echando hostias en vez de ponerse en riesgo tan grave. Es un gran jugador pero en esa jugada no hay ninguna ciencia sino al contrario una cagada


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (31 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> La liga en el palau fue la 99-00, labultima de las posesiones de 30 segundos y sin 4 cuartos. Si fue tras esa, fue ya en wl nuevo siglo cuando coincidiste.
> Lorenzo Sanz junior hizo el ridi en un concirso de mates al que fue invitado, pero el mero hecho de presentarse a un torneo donde na mas que hay negros fisicamente mas fuertes demuestra tener unos cojones bien gordos. Para el baloncesto profesional a mas bajo nivel quien sabe si hubiera valido, esta claro que para el Madrid, aunque fuera un Madrid muy low cost esta claro que solo unos pocos valen...



En los años 1980 y 1990 equipos tipo Obradoiro y Juver Murcia estaban llenos de españoles peores que él. Sí hubiera dado para ACB.


----------



## xilebo (31 May 2022)

Que viene, que viene


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (31 May 2022)




----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (31 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> La liga en el palau fue la 99-00, labultima de las posesiones de 30 segundos y sin 4 cuartos. Si fue tras esa, fue ya en wl nuevo siglo cuando coincidiste.
> Lorenzo Sanz junior hizo el ridi en un concirso de mates al que fue invitado, pero el mero hecho de presentarse a un torneo donde na mas que hay negros fisicamente mas fuertes demuestra tener unos cojones bien gordos. Para el baloncesto profesional a mas bajo nivel quien sabe si hubiera valido, esta claro que para el Madrid, aunque fuera un Madrid muy low cost esta claro que solo unos pocos valen...



A ver ... daba para lo que daba ... pero malo no era, coño.

Le sacáis punta a todo, hostias.



Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> En los años 1980 y 1990 equipos tipo Obradoiro y Juver Murcia estaban llenos de españoles peores que él. Sí hubiera dado para ACB.



Y entre el 1990-2000 también había cada uno que no veas.


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 May 2022)

FAlló muchos balones y le falta físico, eso es así nos guste o no, que defendión en la parte de atrás bien, claro que si, se tiro al suelo cortando balones, etc, ayudo mucho en el centro de la defensa, Carleto no es tonto y sabe donde le puede rendir más, pero hay que reconocer que falló muchos pases y que no estaba para salir ya con el balón, que en eso supero el Liverpoll muchas veces, lo que ocurre es que el Madrid se supo defender donde le interesaba, mirate el video de Marcos López en el canal de Alvares de Mon sobre la final. El Madrid planteo su partido y le salió bien. Unos jugadores estuvieron eunos apartados mejor o peor, pero defendieron muy bien y con mucha intención sabiendo lo que tenian que hacer.
Ese tio le da mil millones de vueltas al palanganas de Maldini.


----------



## Andr3ws (31 May 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Flor, suerte, los árbitros, Franco...



La verdad es que es un golazo. Un gol para la eternidad.
El pase de Modric es una locura. Fijaros de donde arranca Vini, completamente solo.
A mi este es el fútbol directo que siempre me ha gustado. Jugadas rápidas rompiendo lineas y contragolpes. Que te estén atacando y en unos segundos, sin que sepan bien como, les marques tú.



Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>



Florentino ya está a la altura de Santiago Bernabeu con 6 Copas de Europa como presidente, y va a dejar a la entidad con el estadio completamente reformado y haciendo dinero y las cuentas saneadas como ningun otro. 
Le debemos mucho. Con él el futuro tiene mejor pinta. ¡¡Te queremos Flopper!!


----------



## feps (31 May 2022)

Todo apunta a que el Madrid, tras cerrar a Tchouaméni y Rüdiger, no se va a volver loco. Puede repescar a cedidos y tirar de cantera.


----------



## Andr3ws (31 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Todo apunta a que el Madrid, tras cerrar a Tchouaméni y Rüdiger, no se va a volver loco. Puede repescar a cedidos y tirar de cantera.



A mi me gustaría que le dieran alguna oportunidad a Reinier. Cuando se le fichó pensaba que este tio iba a despuntar. Si no llega a nada será mucha decepción.


----------



## feps (31 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> A mi me gustaría que le dieran alguna oportunidad a Reinier. Cuando se le fichó pensaba que este tio iba a despuntar. Si no llega a nada será mucha decepción.



Deberían dársela y si no la aprovecha, traspasarlo.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (31 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Ferrer i Sergi eran gente muy educada, yo me los encontré varias veces en una cafetería por Pedralbes, tomando café, y era gente muy civilizada. Más de una vez los había visto con alguno de la cantera, en el 95-96, pero no me acuerdo bien de las fechas. La verdad es que nadie les molestaba, yo la primera vez sí que eché algunas miradas, luego ya era un hola y adiós como con cualquier parroquiano de bar.
> 
> Y los de la generación del FAR$A de Clos, Calderé, Rojo y demás, eran una gente de puta madre, pero vamos, en aquella época no ganaban tanto dinero y eran gente más normal. Bebían como cosacos, y yo les recuerdo fumar, a algunos.
> 
> ...



Igual nos hemos cruzado alguna vez tu y yo de fiesta. Por esa zona también me los he encontrado varias veces, mas de una de noche después de los partidos de los sábados. Amor era también un habitual de la zona. Romario iba mas por zona playa. Recuerdo encontrarme con Serna y que iba con los jugadores del Sevilla (habían jugado aquí) O encontrarme en una churrería de las famosas de Barcelona a Celades, bastante perjudicado, ya amanecido y con la música del coche a toda hostia, después de haber hecho un partidazo (creo que contra vosotros o contra el Madrid, ahora no me acuerdo seguro). El partido fue un sábado, yo me lo encontré a las 7-8 de la mañana del domingo y por la tarde tenía el Barça entreno. En las noticias informarón que Celades no había acudido al entrenamiento porque estaba "indispuesto".........vamos que tenía una resaca como un piano.

Yo creo que esa fue una de las razones (que le gustaba mucho la fiesta) que no insistieron mucho en que se quedase y acabo en el Madrid.

Y otro habitual que me he encontrado varias veces fue al gran Fernando Romay, cuando ya había dejado el baloncesto, me lo encontré varias veces. No sabéis lo que es tener un tío al lado de 2,13 con el cubata en la mano, te da la sensación de que eres un puto hobbit. Y además un tío de puta madre, siempre estaba con la sonrisa y hablaba con todo el mundo. Eso si, nadie le acosaba, ni se le ponía pesado, supongo que los jugadores iban por estas zonas porque sabían que podían ir bastante tranquilos en ese aspecto.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (31 May 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Igual nos hemos cruzado alguna vez tu y yo de fiesta. Por esa zona también me los he encontrado varias veces, mas de una de noche después de los partidos de los sábados. Amor era también un habitual de la zona. Romario iba mas por zona playa. Recuerdo encontrarme con Serna y que iba con los jugadores del Sevilla (habían jugado aquí) O encontrarme en una churrería de las famosas de Barcelona a Celades, bastante perjudicado, ya amanecido y con la música del coche a toda hostia, después de haber hecho un partidazo (creo que contra vosotros o contra el Madrid, ahora no me acuerdo seguro). El partido fue un sábado, yo me lo encontré a las 7-8 de la mañana del domingo y por la tarde tenía el Barça entreno. En las noticias informarón que Celades no había acudido al entrenamiento porque estaba "indispuesto".........vamos que tenía una resaca como un piano.
> 
> Yo creo que esa fue una de las razones (que le gustaba mucho la fiesta) que no insistieron mucho en que se quedase y acabo en el Madrid.
> 
> Y otro habitual que me he encontrado varias veces fue al gran Fernando Romay, cuando ya había dejado el baloncesto, me lo encontré varias veces. No sabéis lo que es tener un tío al lado de 2,13 con el cubata en la mano, te da la sensación de que eres un puto hobbit. Y además un tío de puta madre, siempre estaba con la sonrisa y hablaba con todo el mundo. Eso si, nadie le acosaba, ni se le ponía pesado, supongo que los jugadores iban por estas zonas porque sabían que podían ir bastante tranquilos en ese aspecto.



El Gerard de la época de Celades era un cachondo mental de la ostia. Me lo había encontrado alguna vez (no recuerdo si era primo de algún conocido), y al tío le gustaba la jarana que no veas. El episodio aquel de Kluivert que lo pillaron en el coche bebido creo que fue él que lo fue animando ... "que si primero una cervecita al salir de entrenar .. que si una cenita ... para bajar el alcohol ... una copita ya que estamos ... (y de colofón) llévame a casa que no he traído coche ..." Y multa para Kluivert y tal. Se ve que Gerard era terrofíco en el vestuario, aunque el ambiente que creaba era bueno (demasiado cachondo mental). Se ve que Kluivert no era tan fiestero, pero era de los que seguían a los demás y no sabía decir que no.

Algo así fue.

Y de Clos ... cuando lo fue a ver el Barça, creo que jugaba en el Mataró o un club de mierda de por allí, había dos delanteros que eran la hostia en verso, Clos y otro. Pues el día que fueron, coincidió que Clos estaba menos borracho que el otro (literal), y lo ficharon a él. Clos era muy muy buen tío, una pasada. Nada fantasma.

Y si hablamos de Ronaldinho ... yo no lo conocí, pero varios amigos sí se lo encontraron, más de una vez. Uno incluso se había tomado alguna copa con él, porque salía cada puto día en la universidad (cada puto día), y prácticamente se lo encontraba una vez a la semana. Se ve que era un tío de puta madre.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> A mi me gustaría que le dieran alguna oportunidad a Reinier. Cuando se le fichó pensaba que este tio iba a despuntar. Si no llega a nada será mucha decepción.




Si no ha despuntado en un equipo normalito como el dortmund..

Yo creo que este tío es un fake


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (31 May 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Igual nos hemos cruzado alguna vez tu y yo de fiesta. Por esa zona también me los he encontrado varias veces, mas de una de noche después de los partidos de los sábados. Amor era también un habitual de la zona. Romario iba mas por zona playa. Recuerdo encontrarme con Serna y que iba con los jugadores del Sevilla (habían jugado aquí) O encontrarme en una churrería de las famosas de Barcelona a Celades, bastante perjudicado, ya amanecido y con la música del coche a toda hostia, después de haber hecho un partidazo (creo que contra vosotros o contra el Madrid, ahora no me acuerdo seguro). El partido fue un sábado, yo me lo encontré a las 7-8 de la mañana del domingo y por la tarde tenía el Barça entreno. En las noticias informarón que Celades no había acudido al entrenamiento porque estaba "indispuesto".........vamos que tenía una resaca como un piano.
> 
> Yo creo que esa fue una de las razones (que le gustaba mucho la fiesta) que no insistieron mucho en que se quedase y acabo en el Madrid.
> 
> Y otro habitual que me he encontrado varias veces fue al gran Fernando Romay, cuando ya había dejado el baloncesto, me lo encontré varias veces. No sabéis lo que es tener un tío al lado de 2,13 con el cubata en la mano, te da la sensación de que eres un puto hobbit. Y además un tío de puta madre, siempre estaba con la sonrisa y hablaba con todo el mundo. Eso si, nadie le acosaba, ni se le ponía pesado, supongo que los jugadores iban por estas zonas porque sabían que podían ir bastante tranquilos en ese aspecto.



Pues recuerdo un episodio de chuerrería con un jugador del Barça ... un sábado en un Barça Espanyol, que nos distéis pal pelo, a las 7-8 de la mañana en una chuerría, o algo así, yo ciego perdido, con ansía de comer algo para quitarme el pelotazo, mis amigos culés, supongo que encontraron a alguno del Barça, me estuvieron agobiando para que le pidiera un autógrafo (supongo que sería un jugador del Barça, no me acuerdo), y creo que hasta él les dijo que me dejaran en paz, o algo así. Ahora mismo ni me acuerdo.

Barcelona hace 20 años estaba de puta madre. No sé qué cojones le han hecho. Yo casi entiendo a los que no quieren guiris ...


----------



## Scardanelli (31 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Todo apunta a que el Madrid, tras cerrar a Tchouaméni y Rüdiger, no se va a volver loco. Puede repescar a cedidos y tirar de cantera.



El equipo necesita un extremo derecho y usar más a Rodrygo en el centro. Sería un error no fichar arriba. Benzema no va a volver a tener este año.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (31 May 2022)

@Viernes_Negro4 

Si estas hablando de la churrería de Esplugues, la que había antes de hacer el tranvía, en la carretera, enfrente de la gasolinera, podría ser incluso el mismo día que te comento. Aunque era un lugar habitual de "fin de fiesta" de la noche de Barna, por lo que supongo que irían mas de una vez, ya que muchos jugadores del Barça Vivian cerca de esta zona.


----------



## geremi (31 May 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El equipo necesita un extremo derecho y usar más a Rodrygo en el centro. Sería un error no fichar arriba. Benzema no va a volver a tener este año.



Yo iba a por Lewandoski y marcarnos un Van Nistelrooy 2.0


----------



## xilebo (31 May 2022)

*Pero Liverpool, ¿qué haces?*


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> No soy capaz de insertarlo pero ya hay video de Marcos López y Ramón de Món en YouTube sobre la final.
> 
> Marcos comenta varios detalles tácticos que denotan que Ancelotti preparó bien el partido, marcar mucho a Thiago y flotar a Fabinho, no encarar nunca a Van Dyck, Alexander Arnold no buscó nunca la línea de fondo por pánico a contraataque de Vinicius, cosas así.



Los he visto, debería ser fijo del canal cada semana para la próxima temporada, un tipo que sbe de fútbol y explica lo que pasa, no como el farfollas de Maldini, cuatro chorradas, dos estadísticas y que listo soy.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (31 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Si no ha despuntado en un equipo normalito como el dortmund..
> 
> Yo creo que este tío es un fake



pues le ficharon como crack


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (31 May 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Yo iba a por Lewandoski y marcarnos un Van Nistelrooy 2.0



lo que nos íbamos a marcar sería un adelghazard 2.0


----------



## Andr3ws (31 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> lo que nos íbamos a marcar sería un adelghazard 2.0



O un E. Adebayor, alias "El Aspirador".
Vaya fichaje del mercado invernal fue aquel....


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Vinicius no está a años luz del belga,lo que está a años luz es su físico (que si,que puede ser lo mismo al final)
> 
> De hecho Vinicius no me parece un tío especialmente talentoso,lo que si es muy cabezón,no tiene miedo de encarar una y otra vez,y además trabaja como el que mas.A mi a día de hoy me parece el jugador más importante del equipo,y eso que no que me termina de entrar por el ojo,y no por su guapura.
> 
> Un tío especialmente talentoso me parece por ejemplo Dembele,luego tendra otros inconvenientes...



Sin físico puedes tener el talento que quieras que no vales para nada, ¿qué es el talento? porque si hablamos de técnica, regatear, encarar, etc a ver si ahora Vini es un inútil, un jugador joven que no para de mejorar, con ansias de trabajar y llegar lo más lejos posible. En Brasil metía goles , encaraba al portero, lo regateab a etc, pero aquí nuestros queridos periolistos lo mataron nada más llegar, no podía jugar en el CAstilla, era una ofensa con lo que había costado,etc, luego tenemos los Gavi de la vida, jugadores justitos, que no han hecho nad ay son poco menos que las superfiguras mundiales. PUes que sigan así, vendiendo aire. 
Me recuera a Messi y su talento, hace años se quedo sin físico y no hace nada contra equipos fuertes, ridículo tras ridículo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> La verdad es que es un golazo. Un gol para la eternidad.
> El pase de Modric es una locura. Fijaros de donde arranca Vini, completamente solo.
> A mi este es el fútbol directo que siempre me ha gustado. Jugadas rápidas rompiendo lineas y contragolpes. Que te estén atacando y en unos segundos, sin que sepan bien como, les marques tú.
> 
> ...



Lo mejor como explica Marcos López, es que era la táctica del Madrid, que buscaba eso, no es casualidad, atacar por derecha y buscar la espalda al lateral del Liverpoll con Vini, y salió la jugada.


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Pues recuerdo un episodio de chuerrería con un jugador del Barça ... un sábado en un Barça Espanyol, que nos distéis pal pelo, a las 7-8 de la mañana en una chuerría, o algo así, yo ciego perdido, con ansía de comer algo para quitarme el pelotazo, mis amigos culés, supongo que encontraron a alguno del Barça, me estuvieron agobiando para que le pidiera un autógrafo (supongo que sería un jugador del Barça, no me acuerdo), y creo que hasta él les dijo que me dejaran en paz, o algo así. Ahora mismo ni me acuerdo.
> 
> Barcelona hace 20 años estaba de puta madre. No sé qué cojones le han hecho. Yo casi entiendo a los que no quieren guiris ...



Si, el problema de BArcelon son los guiris, pero los de abajo.


----------



## DRIDMA (31 May 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Yo iba a por Lewandoski y marcarnos un Van Nistelrooy 2.0



Sería un golpe tremendo. El polaco sí puede darnos un par de años con 25-30 goles sin problemas, el tema sería rotarlo con Benzemá.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (31 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Me descojono.




Vamos a lo importante ¿nombre de esa rubiaca?


----------



## Baconfino (31 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Mientras tanto Tibu Curtua decide no ir con su seleccion y descansar, igualito que Bale. Las buenas noticias para el madridismo no paran...



según el mismo ha dicho ha estado jugando toda la temporada con una pubalgia, necesitando ahora reposo para estar disponible en el retorno de la liga y el mundial


----------



## Andr3ws (31 May 2022)

Una cosa me ronda la cabeza desde el sabado por la noche. 

¿Que pueden intentar los clubs estado contra el Real Madrid para intentar desbaratarle el equipo?
¿Pueden fichar a alguno de nuestros jugadores importantes? ¿Tenemos alguna clausula de rescisión accesible? ¿Algun jugador proclive a ser seducido por los kilotones de millones de los arabes?

Ya se entrometen en todos los fichajes que pueden. ¿Que pensaís?


----------



## Andr3ws (31 May 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Vamos a lo importante ¿nombre de esa rubiaca?



Ni puta idea, googleando puede ser Blanca Benavent. pero no lo sé.


----------



## Andr3ws (31 May 2022)




----------



## Th89 (31 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Pero quién cojones es ese Leao? Acabo de leer que tb psg y city están tras él.
> 
> Yo los videos que he visto en YouTube me parece un tronco.



Nombrar a PSG y City y el nombre de un jugador es como el Madrid en los 2000, movimientos de agentes para conseguir el mejor contrato. 

Espero que sea humazo del bueno.


----------



## cebollo (31 May 2022)

Aparte del sectarismo me sorprende la poca memoria de muchos periodistas, analistas y otros bocazas profesionales. Este Real Madrid es mejor equipo y ha sido una Champions menos milagrosa que el Chelsea 2012 o el Liverpool 2005 o el Milán 2003.

Ha sido campeón sin ganar la final ni ninguna eliminatoria en tanda de penalty, tampoco pasó ninguna ronda por valor doble de gol fuera de casa ni tuvo suerte en ningún sorteo. Campeones más pedorros o discutibles ha habido muchos.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (31 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> A ver ... daba para lo que daba ... pero malo no era, coño.
> 
> Le sacáis punta a todo, hostias.



No jodamos, Lorenzo Sanz no daba para profesional ni de coña, ni siquiera en esos anos. Malo no era en el sentido de que en una pachanga a ti o a mí nos mata, pero vaya, que hay mil futbolistas en segunda B que nos harían lo mismo.

Que son unos alfotas, seguro, no hay ningún deshonor en quedarse en el último escalón, fueron tres hermanos y los tres llegaron, pero el único ahí que valía para profesional sin nepotismo era Fernando.

Un poco como los hijos de ZZ, ahora que lo pienso...


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Sin físico puedes tener el talento que quieras que no vales para nada, ¿qué es el talento? porque si hablamos de técnica, regatear, encarar, etc a ver si ahora Vini es un inútil, un jugador joven que no para de mejorar, con ansias de trabajar y llegar lo más lejos posible.



Entre ser un inutil y no ser particularmente talentoso hay un monton de puntos intermedios...

En el caso de Vinicius yo siempre tengo la sensacion de que no hace las cosas con limpieza,tiene su regate en la cabeza de antemano pero no es capaz de improvisar sobre la marcha,no transmite sensacion de superioridad al encarar o tenerlo todo bajo control...es el tipico jugador que en cuanto pierde algo de confianza ya no le sale nada,porque no es natural.Hablando del nivel elite claro,logicamente mas tecnica que yo tiene...

Y el mejor Messi esta a años luz de el (y de todos) no se como puede ni dudarse.


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 May 2022)

A Courtois parecen empeñados en meterle en una polemica con el patetico cuando estoy convencido de que a el se la suda totalmente ese equipo,que pesados son...









Courtois responde tras ser arrancada su placa en el Metropolitano


Pocas horas después de que aficionados del Atlético de Madrid retirarán su placa del Paseo de Leyendas, Courtois se refirmó en su madridismo en redes.




as.com


----------



## geremi (31 May 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Sería un golpe tremendo. El polaco sí puede darnos un par de años con 25-30 goles sin problemas, el tema sería rotarlo con Benzemá.



El año que viene hay 72 partidos... y si no Benzemá de media punta y el otro de 9 puro.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (31 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No jodamos, Lorenzo Sanz no daba para profesional ni de coña, ni siquiera en esos anos. Malo no era en el sentido de que en una pachanga a ti o a mí nos mata, pero vaya, que hay mil futbolistas en segunda B que nos harían lo mismo.
> 
> Que son unos alfotas, seguro, no hay ningún deshonor en quedarse en el último escalón, fueron tres hermanos y los tres llegaron, pero el único ahí que valía para profesional sin nepotismo era Fernando.
> 
> Un poco como los hijos de ZZ, ahora que lo pienso...



Qué hablo del que jugaba a Baloncesto!

Ostia, no recuerdo el nombre ...


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Qué hablo del que jugaba a Baloncesto!
> 
> Ostia, no recuerdo el nombre ...



ese era lorenzo,estaba en el equipo que gano la liga en el palau juraria...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (31 May 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Qué hablo del que jugaba a Baloncesto!
> 
> Ostia, no recuerdo el nombre ...



Si sí, yo tb, Lorenzo Sanz Durán.


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 May 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Sería un golpe tremendo. El polaco sí puede darnos un par de años con 25-30 goles sin problemas, el tema sería rotarlo con Benzemá.



pagar 30/40 millones + sueldazo por un tio a punto de hacer 34 palos es una tonteria,para eso es mejor subir a un canterano o rezar para que Jovic sea finalmente lo que apuntaba...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Una cosa me ronda la cabeza desde el sabado por la noche.
> 
> ¿Que pueden intentar los clubs estado contra el Real Madrid para intentar desbaratarle el equipo?
> ¿Pueden fichar a alguno de nuestros jugadores importantes? ¿Tenemos alguna clausula de rescisión accesible? ¿Algun jugador proclive a ser seducido por los kilotones de millones de los arabes?
> ...



Si yo fuera un club estado lo que trataria de hacer es entrometerme en las renovaciones de los jovenes importantes, tipo Negrocius o Valverde o a los prometedores tipo Camavinga, para que el Madrid tuviera que desgastarse economicamente en retenerlos
.
Por otro lado tambien utilizaria la influencia de mi gobierno para presionar a nivel politico al club. Recordad que hasta el primer ministro de una de las locomotoras de Uropa fue mamporrero del psg en lo de Negrape. Si se lo proponen podrian comprar a los politicos españoles para negarle al Madrid permisos y dificultarles por medio de tramites burocraticos explotar sus bienes, por ejemplo su flamante estadio.

Por otro lado y aprovechando que los medios audiovisuales llevan en crisis lo menos 10 años, compraria relato. Es decir pagaria mucho y bien una buena campaña de desprestigio y no me refiero a panfletos deportivos, me refiero a grupos mediaticos entero. Entre el odio generado y la envidia latente del antimadridismo seria muy facil hacer creer a la gente que el mal del mundo viene de Concha Espina y de Padre Damian.

Todo esto es posible si estos nuevos señores feudales se lo proponen, dinero tienen, gente dispuesta a ponerse un precio sobran, quiza la clave para que no suceda pasa por la diplomacia del Madrid, de saber donde meterse y donde no meterse, y sobre todo, del como.

En ese sentido creo que con Florencio y sus formas no hay que temer, algo bueno tendria que tener su estilo democristiano.

Probablemente tras el mundial de la verguenza esta gente deje de prestar interes a esto y bajen sus inversiones y por tanto volvamos al viejo orden del futbol eurocuesco


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (31 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Entre ser un inutil y no ser particularmente talentoso hay un monton de puntos intermedios...
> 
> En el caso de Vinicius yo siempre tengo la sensacion de que no hace las cosas con limpieza,tiene su regate en la cabeza de antemano pero no es capaz de improvisar sobre la marcha,no transmite sensacion de superioridad al encarar o tenerlo todo bajo control...es el tipico jugador que en cuanto pierde algo de confianza ya no le sale nada,porque no es natural.Hablando del nivel elite claro,logicamente mas tecnica que yo tiene...
> 
> Y el mejor Messi esta a años luz de el (y de todos) no se como puede ni dudarse.



La comparación adecuada sería con Mbappé o con Ronaldo Nazario. El primero está considerado el nº 1 mundial de los próximos años y el segundo tal vez sea el jugador con más dotes físicas/técnicas innatas de la historia del fútbol. 

Puedes ser inferior a ellos y aún así poder entrar en la élite mundial. Y Vini Jr. ya ha entrado.


----------



## xilebo (31 May 2022)

*Saludos a los amigos de L’EQUIPE*


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (31 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> pagar 30/40 millones + sueldazo por un tio a punto de hacer 34 palos es una tonteria,para eso es mejor subir a un canterano o rezar para que Jovic sea finalmente lo que apuntaba...



Como se lesione Benzema dos meses en noviembre podemos perder la Liga y la Champions. No creo que Lewandovsky vaya a rendir como Van Nistelrroij (que sólo tenía 30 años cuando vino) y no me ilusiona mucho, pero sí vería bien su fichaje por simple precaución.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Aparte del sectarismo me sorprende la poca memoria de muchos periodistas, analistas y otros bocazas profesionales. Este Real Madrid es mejor equipo y ha sido una Champions menos milagrosa que el Chelsea 2012 o el Liverpool 2005 o el Milán 2003.
> 
> Ha sido campeón sin ganar la final ni ninguna eliminatoria en tanda de penalty, tampoco pasó ninguna ronda por valor doble de gol fuera de casa ni tuvo suerte en ningún sorteo. Campeones más pedorros o discutibles ha habido muchos.



claro que si lo ponemos en comparacion con el Madrid que aplasta a la juve hace 4 años, al Milan de Capello que sodomizo 4-0 al Barcelona o con el Bayern que destruyo al pupas 4-0 en doble partido, pues la victoria del sabado parece poco,....

pero es que seamos realistas, el equipo ingles del sabado era de lo mejor que hay a dia de hoy en el mundo, y el que cayo en semifinales es un club que representa a una nacion que tiene el sinero por castigo, como el psg que fue el primero en caer, y entre medias, el campeon de uropa del momento...todos ellos hincaron la rodilla ante el Madrid....no creo que nunca haya habido un camino tan complicado para campeonar y que se haya consumado.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (31 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Si yo fuera un club estado lo que trataria de hacer es entrometerme en las renovaciones de los jovenes importantes, tipo Negrocius o Valverde o a los prometedores tipo Camavinga, para que el Madrid tuviera que desgastarse economicamente en retenerlos
> .
> Por otro lado tambien utilizaria la influencia de mi gobierno para presionar a nivel politico al club. Recordad que hasta el primer ministro de una de las locomotoras de Uropa fue mamporrero del psg en lo de Negrape. Si se lo proponen podrian comprar a los politicos españoles para negarle al Madrid permisos y dificultarles por medio de tramites burocraticos explotar sus bienes, por ejemplo su flamante estadio.
> 
> ...



Hay que tener en cuenta que los clubes estado son enemigos entre ellos, como lo son sus países. Arabia Saudí y Catar casi entran en guerra hace un par de años. Los Emiratos tampoco son hermanitos con los anteriores, y ni siquiera entre ellos (es una especie de confederación feudal). La entrada en serio de uno de estos países en un gran grupo mediático despertaría suspicacias en los otros a un nivel geopolítico cuya altura ni siquiera Florentino puede soñar.


----------



## juantxxxo (31 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Por otro lado y aprovechando que los medios audiovisuales llevan en crisis lo menos 10 años, compraria relato. Es decir pagaria mucho y bien una buena campaña de desprestigio y no me refiero a panfletos deportivos, me refiero a grupos mediaticos entero.



Ya hay suficientes medios que tienen ese relato comprado desde hace años y algunos sito en Madrid.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta que los clubes estado son enemigos entre ellos, como lo son sus países. Arabia Saudí y Catar casi entran en guerra hace un par de años. Los Emiratos tampoco son hermanitos con los anteriores, y ni siquiera entre ellos (es una especie de confederación feudal). La entrada en serio de uno de estos países en un gran grupo mediático despertaría suspicacias en los otros a un nivel geopolítico cuya altura ni siquiera Florentino puede soñar.



Claro, en ese sentido una politica de ganar en el campo y no tocar la polla fuera quiza haga al club sobrevivir.

Alguna vez escuche decir a uno que creo conocedor de los moros que la suerte de occidente es que los moros estan continuamente matandose entre ellos, y lo que comentas va en esa linea...


----------



## feps (31 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Como se lesione Benzema dos meses en noviembre podemos perder la Liga y la Champions. No creo que Lewandovsky vaya a rendir como Van Nistelrroij (que sólo tenía 30 años cuando vino) y no me ilusiona mucho, pero sí vería bien su fichaje por simple precaución.



La posición natural de Rodrygo Goes es delantero. De hecho es más 9 que Benzema. Lo que no puede hacer el Madrid es pagar una millonada por otro Jovic.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 May 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Ya hay suficientes medios que tienen ese relato comprado desde hace años y algunos sito en Madrid.



Sin duda, pero el antimadridismo del sport o del as aparte de paco, es muy burdo, de caca culo , pedo, pis y no suele salir de lo deportivo. Se puede hacer mas daño en otras facetas y no me refiero en volver a sacar el comodin de franco, que aparte de ser facilmente desmontable no hace efecto en gente que nacio en el siglo xxi


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Nombrar a PSG y City y el nombre de un jugador es como el Madrid en los 2000, movimientos de agentes para conseguir el mejor contrato.
> 
> Espero que sea humazo del bueno.




Es que además juega por la banda izquierda


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (31 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Claro, en ese sentido una politica de ganar en el campo y no tocar la polla fuera haga al club sobrevivir.
> 
> Alguna vez escuche decir a uno que creo conocedor de los moros que la suerte de occidente es que los moros estan continuamente matandose entre ellos, y lo que comentas va en esa linea...



Muchos miembros de tanto la rama materna como la paterna de mi familia se desempeñaron en lo que entonces eran las colonias francesas y españolas en África. Conozco a los moros desde antes de nacer. Al Khelaifi no va a olvidar la humillación del partido del PSG y sí cabe pensar que es un enemigo a largo plazo. Los moros de Guardiola sospecho que dan más importancia a su prestigio y poder mediático en Inglaterra que a su proyección europea. La entrada de los saudíes en la Liga española con el Almería abre las puertas a alianzas del estilo cesiones, traspasos, patrocinios e incluso contratos chulos para las empresas de Florentino. Los saudíes y los cataríes se odian. Pero odio, odio.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (31 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Que viene, que viene



Otro ridículo de los perioputas?

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (31 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Todo apunta a que el Madrid, tras cerrar a Tchouaméni y Rüdiger, no se va a volver loco. Puede repescar a cedidos y tirar de cantera.



Te imaginas cómo deben sentirse los chavales de la cantera?

Matados a currar para ver que cualquier negro random del culo del fútbol va a tener siempre la preferencia.

El Mandril se ha rendido con convicción al NWO y el tito Floper es un Antonio Sánchez más de la vida.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 May 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Te imaginas cómo deben sentirse los chavales de la cantera?
> 
> Matados a currar para ver que cualquier negro random del culo del fútbol va a tener siempre la preferencia.
> 
> ...



Lo del Madrid es exagerado,si hasta los ingleses con todo su BLM y sus arrodillamientos tienen menos negros en sus equipos que el Madrid...que solo porque tiene a Modric y Kroos con galones,sino es por eso estaría a un pelo de no tener un blanco en los 10 jugadores de campo.

Y no dudo que chuameni sea bueno,de hecho en los vídeos tiene pintaza.


----------



## feps (31 May 2022)

La jugada del gol, explicada tácticamente


----------



## xilebo (31 May 2022)

*Inicia una nueva era en el Madrid*


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> La jugada del gol, explicada tácticamente



Un tío vendiendo la moto de que va de analista...describir dónde va yendo el balón y los jugadores en la jugada que acaba en gol diría que lo puede hacer cualquiera...

Ahora solo falta que aclare que sucedió en las otras 100 salidas de balón que no terminaron en gol


----------



## xilebo (31 May 2022)

*Cierto central sevillano se estará arrepintiendo*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 May 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 May 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (31 May 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Te imaginas cómo deben sentirse los chavales de la cantera?
> 
> Matados a currar para ver que cualquier negro random del culo del fútbol va a tener siempre la preferencia.
> 
> ...




tu argumento se cae del todo al nivel de una mierda seca cuando llamas al Madrid mandril , y no es la primera vez en este hilo

el colmo es que digas que el Madrid es NWO porque ficha a los mejores que en este caso son negros , como mañana podrian ser blancos , o pasado amarillos de asia


----------



## 11kjuan (31 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Que bien escrito está ese twit


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 May 2022)




----------



## xilebo (31 May 2022)

*Hagamos un pequeño recuento*


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (31 May 2022)

no se si lo habiais visto
yo no y me he reido


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (31 May 2022)




----------



## 11kjuan (31 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Jajaja joder me descojono.

Menuda cachonda la rubia. Por ahí también pululaba una MILF que dijo lo de "Alonso va como un pepino".

Me gusta ver que mis impuestos van a pagar putas televisivas.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (31 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> A mi me gustaría que le dieran alguna oportunidad a Reinier. Cuando se le fichó pensaba que este tio iba a despuntar. Si no llega a nada será mucha decepción.



A mi en videos fue el que mas me impresiono, tenia pinta de ir para centro campista Top, pero debe de ser un poco vaguete, por que en Alemania se quejaban de que no lo daba todo en los entrenamientos, y no le han dado bola ,

o te lo traes y que Pintus le ponga las pilas, o nueva cesión asegurándote de que va a jugar si o si,


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Entre ser un inutil y no ser particularmente talentoso hay un monton de puntos intermedios...
> 
> En el caso de Vinicius yo siempre tengo la sensacion de que no hace las cosas con limpieza,tiene su regate en la cabeza de antemano pero no es capaz de improvisar sobre la marcha,no transmite sensacion de superioridad al encarar o tenerlo todo bajo control...es el tipico jugador que en cuanto pierde algo de confianza ya no le sale nada,porque no es natural.Hablando del nivel elite claro,logicamente mas tecnica que yo tiene...
> 
> Y el mejor Messi esta a años luz de el (y de todos) no se como puede ni dudarse.



El mejor Messi no duro mucho, por mucho que lo alargaron en España con Villar y demás gentuza, en Europa se le vió el plumero una y otra vez, dudo que el mejor Messi aguantara lo que este chaval con 21 años por parte de la prensa, y sin hormonas. Messi siempre estuvo arropado y un año que sale del entorno se estrella, normal porque su físico lleva años a la deriva. Con 21 años queremos que sea lo mejor de lo mejor, a ver si pillamos uun par más como este que con esta edad ya rinda igual.


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A Courtois parecen empeñados en meterle en una polemica con el patetico cuando estoy convencido de que a el se la suda totalmente ese equipo,que pesados son...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El patético, ese equipo que pierde dinero a chorros y todos callan, (ampliación de capital) y que su presidente se caga ante unos ultras, mientras otros los liquidaron y nadie se lo reconoce. Por no hablar que jugadores y entrenador se reunen con ultras, luego hablan de respeto, chulería, etc, está el atletico de magüi como para dar ejemplo, lo que ocurre es que esas dos finales les duele más que a los del VAlencia la suya, que ya es decir.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (31 May 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (31 May 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (31 May 2022)

Vi el análisis, pero al final las tácticas las hacen buenas lo sj ugadores, porque si, el Madrid anulo bastante al LIverpool, pero si Courtais no mete las manos que mete todo se va al traste. Lógicamente no todo es culpa de Casemiro, desde el minuto 1 presionaban y presionaban, pero el es el que seguro mejor lo sabe, su físico no está para tirar cohetes, es una pena, porque le puede pasar como a Marcelo. A ver si el año que viene al menos se mantiene y no está tan irregular. 
Además, lo de este año es increible de lo increible, no pensaba que pudiesen ganar la champions, los de mie edad que tuvimos que espera tantos años para er ganar una copa de Europa todo esto que esta pasando es la releche de las leches, y encima me da por pensar, joder, que hay varios pollos que pueden igualar a Gento en copas e Europa, ¿te imaginas ganar la próxima? eso ya sería para matar a los antis.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 May 2022)

Y Mariano quiere seguir


----------



## VYP de Álava (31 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y Mariano quiere seguir



Pues claro, nunca va a volver a cobrar lo que cobra ahora y le queda un año de contrato. Y eso tocandose los huevos a dos manos.
Después ya lo colocarán en Grecia o Chipre y así hasta que se retire.


----------



## Woden (31 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y Mariano quiere seguir



Este sinvergüenza hasta cuándo tiene contrato?


----------



## xilebo (31 May 2022)

*Apareció un duro competidor*


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (31 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Además, lo de este año es increible de lo increible, no pensaba que pudiesen ganar la champions, los de mie edad que tuvimos que espera tantos años para er ganar una copa de Europa todo esto que esta pasando es la releche de las leches, y encima me da por pensar, joder, que hay varios pollos que pueden igualar a Gento en copas e Europa, ¿te imaginas ganar la próxima? eso ya sería para matar a los antis.



A los antis y a Cristiano Ronaldo, que ya sabemos que es un poco especialito...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (31 May 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 May 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Este sinvergüenza hasta cuándo tiene contrato?




La temporada que viene


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 May 2022)

La sub21 francesa. Dios santo.









El genial pasillo de la Sub21 francesa a Camavinga: su sonrisa lo dice todo - MarcaTV


Así fue recibido en la concentración de la Selección francesa Sub 21 el centrocampista del Real Madrid tras conquistar la Champions League.




videos.marca.com


----------



## Woden (31 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> La temporada que viene



Joder, no se acaba esto nunca. Cuando por fin nos libramos de Isco, Bale y Marcelo aun toca seguir sufriendo a este tipo y a Grasard. El horror.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (31 May 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Joder, no se acaba esto nunca. Cuando por fin nos libramos de Isco, Bale y Marcelo aun toca seguir sufriendo a este tipo y a Grasard. El horror.



eh cuidao!
que adelghazard con un vaso de litro de cerveza en la mano dijo que esta temporada que viene lo va a dar todo eh???
cuidao....


----------



## feps (31 May 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Joder, no se acaba esto nunca. Cuando por fin nos libramos de Isco, Bale y Marcelo aun toca seguir sufriendo a este tipo y a Grasard. El horror.



Creo que Hazard se merece una oportunidad. Le han quitado la placa y quizá pueda hacerlo bien como mediapunta. Es una incógnita.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> alternar mendy y alaba , un partido uno , un partido otro , en defensa izquierdo
> 
> y/o
> 
> ...



Esta claro que tendran que irse alternando, pero a mi tampoco me pareceria descabellado plantearse un sistema de 5-3-2 con Carvajal, Militao, Rudiger, Alaba, Mendy; Valverde, Casemiro, Camavinga; Benzema y Vinicius. Un once muy fisico, de corte defensivo, y jugando a la contra en partidos de constante ida y vuelta.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (31 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Creo que Hazard se merece una oportunidad. Le han quitado la placa y quizá pueda hacerlo bien como mediapunta. Es una incógnita.



no es una oportunidad , sino otra mas , la enesima

aun asi digo :

yo que soy el mayor detractor de adelghazard le doy otra oportunidad
lo digo en serio
y ojala se salga de bueno , por supuesto
peeeroooo.... me temo que no va a ser asi
y ya expliqué por que en paginas anteriores


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Mendy no puede irse al banco. Hasta que se recuperó nuestra defensa fue una verbena al principio de la temporada.



Es cierto, la cuestion es quien puede hacerlo mejor de lateral izquierdo, Mendy o Alaba. Porque a Alaba practicamente no se le ha visto jugar ahi. Pero yo tampoco me imagino a Rudiger de suplente de Alaba en la posicion de central.

Parece evidente que Ancelotti tendra que sacar a relucir mas que nunca sus dotes como gestor de vestuario. Porque la proxima temporada, la competencia en defensa va a ser feroz, lo cual pienso que es mas positivo que negativo.


----------



## feps (31 May 2022)

Gracias, Manuel Jabois. Qué pedazo de himno escribió el escritor gallego.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


>



Joder con el Pedrito, para compromisos de Moncloa dice el tio.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y Mariano quiere seguir



Gilipollas no es...holgazan sin duda


----------



## filets (31 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Creo que Hazard se merece una oportunidad. Le han quitado la placa y quizá pueda hacerlo bien como mediapunta. Es una incógnita.









Entrenando DURAMENTE


----------



## loquehayqueoir (31 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Es cierto, la cuestion es quien puede hacerlo mejor de lateral izquierdo, Mendy o Alaba. Porque a Alaba practicamente no se le ha visto jugar ahi. Pero yo tampoco me imagino a Rudiger de suplente de Alaba en la posicion de central.
> 
> Parece evidente que Ancelotti tendra que sacar a relucir mas que nunca sus dotes como gestor de vestuario. Porque la proxima temporada, la competencia en defensa va a ser feroz, lo cual pienso que es mas positivo que negativo.



Vete a saber, con la polivalencia de Alaba tienes una lesión grave y de repente es titular fijo sin tener que pelear un puesto con Rudiger o Mendy. Militao ha acabado la temporada justísimo de gasolina, Kroos y Casemiro parece que están en la cuesta abajo, Modric va a empezar la temporada con 37 años y un ojo en el Mundial... de hecho hay un Mundial en noviembre al que Alaba no va a ir pero casi todos los demás sí... yo no me preocuparía mucho ahora, dentro de un año a lo mejor sí.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 May 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Vete a saber, con la polivalencia de Alaba tienes una lesión grave y de repente es titular fijo sin tener que pelear un puesto con Rudiger o Mendy. Militao ha acabado la temporada justísimo de gasolina, Kroos y Casemiro parece que están en la cuesta abajo, Modric va a empezar la temporada con 37 años y un ojo en el Mundial... de hecho hay un Mundial en noviembre al que Alaba no va a ir pero casi todos los demás sí... yo no me preocuparía mucho ahora, dentro de un año a lo mejor sí.



Para mi Militao ya es intocable en defensa, por presente y por futuro, y Casemiro en el medio sigue siendo fundamental. Otra cosa es que si le pones a jugar junto a Valverde y Camavinga en lugar de Modric y Kroos, su rendimiento podria ser todavia muy bueno sin necesidad de tener que desgastarse tanto. A Modric y Kroos ya los veo teniendo que empezarse a acostumbrar a ser suplentes la temporada que viene.

Valverde esta ya para ser titular fijo, y a Camavinga para sacarlo cada vez antes a jugar.

En la final, en el minuto 75, Kloop quita a Thiago y mete a Firmino para lanzarse al ataque con todo lo que le quedaba. Y Ancelotti no se decidio a meter a Camavinga hasta el minuto 85. Durante esos diez minutos, el Liverpool practicamente encerro al Madrid en su area y tuvo al menos dos ocasiones muy claras. Pero Courtois salvo al equipo una vez mas.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> Creo que Hazard se merece una oportunidad. Le han quitado la placa y quizá pueda hacerlo bien como mediapunta. Es una incógnita.



Eso, pero que se la den en otro lado. Su momento de triunfar en el Madrid ya ha pasado, ha tenido mala suerte con las lesiones, pero pienso que tambien se ha visto superado por las expectativas. En otro equipo todavia podria volver a ser una estrella, pero en el Madrid ya se le ha pasado el arroz.

Yo trataria de hacer todo lo posible por hacer caja con Hazard y Asensio.


----------



## HArtS (31 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Modric retrocede 20 metros en esa jugada acosado por tres y si se la roban es gol porque Carvajal estaba adelantado. Dejad de inventaros mierdas mitológicas sobre Modric y sobre esa jugada que acabó en gol nuestro de milagro y pudo ser gol suyo si se la roban tras retroceder 20 metros sin cobertura ni apoyo, debería haberla soltado echando hostias en vez de ponerse en riesgo tan grave. Es un gran jugador pero en esa jugada no hay ninguna ciencia sino al contrario una cagada



Lo que diferencia a grandes jugadores de futbolistas normales es que los primeros rompen reglas.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (31 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Joder con el Pedrito, para compromisos de Moncloa dice el tio.



ese era capaz de para su reventa particular


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (31 May 2022)

sera una chorrada lo que digo
y quizas ya muchos se hayan dado cuenta hace mucho
pero me acabo de dar cuenta que liverpool significa piscina de higado


----------



## Salsa_rosa (31 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> sera una chorrada lo que digo
> y quizas ya muchos se hayan dado cuenta hace mucho
> pero me acabo de dar cuenta que liverpool significa piscina de higado



Same here.


----------



## Edu.R (31 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> sera una chorrada lo que digo
> y quizas ya muchos se hayan dado cuenta hace mucho
> pero me acabo de dar cuenta que liverpool significa piscina de higado



Y Dortmund se traduciría por Bocaallí o Alliboca

Dort = Allí
Mund = Boca

A veces se vive mejor en la ignorancia.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 May 2022)

Kloop dijo que llegar a la final ya era motivo suficiente de celebracion, lo que me hace pensar que quizas no sea entrenador para el Madrid.


----------



## Edu.R (31 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> El origen



Las cosas como son. Fue MUY necesario y yo creo que todos los sabemos. Supo enseñarnos a jugar en el barro. Y a Modric lo trajo él. Es verdad que salió escaldado porque se pasó de rosca, pero si por un casual vuelve de entrenador visitante, la ovación será reseñable.


----------



## xilebo (31 May 2022)

*David, levanta lo tuyo*


----------



## loquehayqueoir (31 May 2022)

feps dijo:


> El origen



Mourinho fue muy necesario para el Madrid en su momento, pero desde entonces ha ido bastante cuesta abajo. Si estuviese ganando Champions por ahí pues sería más fácil atribuirle mérito sobre las Champions del Madrid, pero tampoco hay que exagerarlo. Le cambió el chip al club, que fue muy importante, pero su forma de entrenar y de gestionar una plantilla le pone muchos límites. Sin Mourinho no estaríamos donde estamos, pero si Mourinho hubiera seguido tampoco estaríamos donde estamos. Es un poco agridulce para todo el mundo.

Por cierto, que a Ancelotti le llamamos el Abuelo, Ancianotti y tal, pero sólo tiene 3 años más que Mourinho, me he quedado un poco asín cuando lo he mirado.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Las cosas como son. Fue MUY necesario y yo creo que todos los sabemos. Supo enseñarnos a jugar en el barro. Y a Modric lo trajo él. Es verdad que salió escaldado porque se pasó de rosca, pero si por un casual vuelve de entrenador visitante, la ovación será reseñable.



Hizo un trabajo de desatascamiento que aunque ingrato se me antojaba imprescindible para volver arriba. Que llevabamos 8 años cayendo en octavos de final, octavos de final!! Se dice pronto....eramos en europa intrascendentes.
Y fue determinante en quitarnos el complejo de inferioridad ante los cules. Eramos para ellos lo que el atletico de perea eravpara nosottos: la percha de las ostias.

El hecho de que todo el antimadridismo quiere embarrar su epoca es una prueba mas de que fue verdaderamente importante.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (31 May 2022)

que no falte la anecdota del tipico engreido ingles :


exjugador del liverpool (el blanco ese de barbita) , le preguntan hace unos meses que equipos son candidatos para ganar la champions
y dice : chelsea , liverpool , manchester city , y bayern munich
por supuesto en ese orden : primero los ingleses , y si acaso al final el aleman
segun el ningun otro equipo podia ganar la copa de europa champions

el negro de la mesa al escucharle se queda un poco extrañado y dice :
"un momento, creo que el real madrid merece un poco de respeto , habria que contar con el , tiene 13 champions", ...

a lo que rapido salta el ingles :
"13 champions : eso fue en el pasado"

el negro continua suavemente;
"su entrenador carlo anceloti, sus jugadores : benzema , modric, vinicius, estan en forma"

y ya de inmediato salta el ingles :
te apuesto a que el real madrid no gana la champions.

y el negro le acepta la apuesta.



esto es lo que se ve al principio del video

luego despues vuelven al presente , el dia de la final ya terminada , y el engreido ingles le tiene que dar el negro 260€ por haber perdido

bien por el negro ese 
es que no se como se llama ni quien es


----------



## vurvujo (31 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



¿Se te averió el detector de sarcasmo?

Aunque entiendo que hay podemitas tan imbéciles que podrían llegar a decirlo.


----------



## cebollo (31 May 2022)

A mi el Liverpool de Kloop me recuerda al Real Madrid de Mourinho, dos equipos magníficos que ganaron relativamente poco para su nivel.


----------



## 11kjuan (31 May 2022)

la temporada ha acabado, creo que ya va siendo hora de que se cierre este hilo.

De todas formas después del verano el guano nos va a sepultar


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (31 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> la temporada ha acabado, creo que ya va siendo hora de que se cierre este hilo.



Quedan un par de semanas de risas y reflexiones.


----------



## vurvujo (31 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>



Casi todos con la camisa del farsa....


----------



## vurvujo (31 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>



Casi todos con la camisa del farsa....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Para mi Militao ya es intocable en defensa, por presente y por futuro, y Casemiro en el medio sigue siendo fundamental. Otra cosa es que si le pones a jugar junto a Valverde y Camavinga en lugar de Modric y Kroos, su rendimiento podria ser todavia muy bueno sin necesidad de tener que desgastarse tanto. A Modric y Kroos ya los veo teniendo que empezarse a acostumbrar a ser suplentes la temporada que viene.
> 
> Valverde esta ya para ser titular fijo, y a Camavinga para sacarlo cada vez antes a jugar.
> 
> En la final, en el minuto 75, Kloop quita a Thiago y mete a Firmino para lanzarse al ataque con todo lo que le quedaba. Y Ancelotti no se decidio a meter a Camavinga hasta el minuto 85. Durante esos diez minutos, el Liverpool practicamente encerro al Madrid en su area y tuvo al menos dos ocasiones muy claras. Pero Courtois salvo al equipo una vez mas.



Se llama dope a tope y es lo que hizo Ali contra foreman...


----------



## Th89 (31 May 2022)

El culé medio.


----------



## cebollo (31 May 2022)

Yo también he visto videos de reacciones de barcelonistas y en el gol de Benzema todos comentan que el gol es válido y que el balón viene de los del Liverpool. Y se desesperan. Cuando lo anulan se alegran pero reconocen que no lo comprenden.


----------



## PORRON (31 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> El culé medio.



Coño si sale el de si no desmientelo


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (31 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Kloop dijo que llegar a la final ya era motivo suficiente de celebracion, lo que me hace pensar que quizas no sea entrenador para el Madrid.



Pero podría serlo para el Barcelona


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 May 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Pero podría serlo para el Barcelona



No lo veo yo metiendose en equipos que no puedan fichar jugadores top. Ese a menos que se vea obligado no ira a equipos que no sean elite mundial. Ahora mismo el barcelona no lo es y quien sabe cuanto tardara en serlo.


----------



## Roedr (31 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Mientras tanto Tibu Curtua decide no ir con su seleccion y descansar, igualito que Bale. Las buenas noticias para el madridismo no paran...



Como Kross, que bueno contar con estos jugadorazos.


----------



## Roedr (31 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Es cierto, la cuestion es quien puede hacerlo mejor de lateral izquierdo, Mendy o Alaba. Porque a Alaba practicamente no se le ha visto jugar ahi. Pero yo tampoco me imagino a Rudiger de suplente de Alaba en la posicion de central.
> 
> Parece evidente que Ancelotti tendra que sacar a relucir mas que nunca sus dotes como gestor de vestuario. Porque la proxima temporada, la competencia en defensa va a ser feroz, lo cual pienso que es mas positivo que negativo.



Mendy es inamovible del LI, no hay nadie mejor ahí. 

Yo veo a Rudiger como sustituyo de Nacho. No veo como puede encajar en el 11. No creo que Alaba de medio centro defensivo sea mejor que Case.


----------



## Edu.R (31 May 2022)

A ver, es verdad que idealmente lo suyo es tener 2 centrales top y 2 "que te apañen", pero eso no suele pasar. Lo cierto es que con gente como Nacho o Lucas Vázquez, tienes los laterales "cubiertos" cuando vayan llegando las sanciones y las lesiones. Alaba puede jugar de central y lateral, y luego para mi Mendy es poco discutible. Carvajal si está a tope sigue siendo un gran lateral... vamos, que la defensa me preocupa poco. 7 jugadores que van desde "cumple" hasta top, siendo encima 2-3 de ellos versátiles. Odriozola también está por ahi como posible repesca además.

El medio campo, si viene "Chuameni", tampoco me preocupa. Si la CMK acepta que no pueden ser titularísimos y hay que rotar, tienes 6 jugadores muy buenos ahi. Valverde, Camavinga, Chuameni y la CMK se sobran y se bastan. Es verdad que habría que ver el "encaje", pero tienes muchisimas opciones tácticas ahi.

Arriba tienes a Rodrygo, a Vinicius, a Benzema y luego Asensio y Hazard que si están bien, también te apañan. Es verdad que hay cierta tendencia a que la banda izquierda domine, pero tampoco pasa nada, muchos equipos tienen una banda más fuerte que la otra.

Con Courtois y Lunin, tienes 20 jugadores que pueden jugar en el Real Madrid. A mi me parece que el equipo es jodidamente potente, por muy negril que sea. Benzema es jodidamente irremplazable, por como juega, pero si Mariano o Jovic fueran delanteros que sabes que te aportan tus 8-10 goles por temporadas la cosa estaría más o menos resuelta.

En definitiva, que yo a corto plazo nos veo bastante bien, es verdad que nos da la sensación que los títulares de hace 5 años, la mitad están un poco para chopped, pero si aceptan un rol algo más secundario, tienen al menos 2 o 3 temporadas donde pueden ser importantes. Si el entrenador sabe llevar el vestuario y encontrar esos "equilibrios", en España podemos seguir dominando. Además, que hoy en día con los 5 cambios, el banquillo es fundamental. En Europa obviamente podemos tirar de mentalidad y épica, pero para ser "dominantes" necesitas algo más, sobretodo en la delantera. Ya veremos si acaba llegando.


----------



## Edu.R (31 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> El culé medio.



Esta gente es una hipócrita. Si tu les preguntas de que se acuerdan más de la Champions de 2009, te van a decir que del Iniestazo. Partido en el que tiraron a puerta una vez y donde con un arbitraje "normal" habrían caido con casi total seguridad. Les preguntas que contra quien fue la final, y muchos seguramente ni te sepan responder, y ya no te digo si les preguntas a quien ganaron en Cuartos o en octavos. Pero del gol de Iniesta en Londres, de ese se acuerdan todos, aunque fue con diferencia el peor partido de los 13 que jugaron en ese torneo.

Si piensas en "momentazos" del Barcelona en Champions, además del Iniestazo, te van a hablar de la remontada al PSG. No te van a hablar de cuando le ganaron 4-0 al Bayern y cosas asi. Haced el experimento. 

Para mi la mejor final y cuando el Real Madrid más superior ha sido y mejor ha jugado, ha sido la de 12º de Cardiff. La que le metimos 4-1 a la Juventus. Pues sabéis que ni de coña es la más recordada entre los madridistas. No voy a decir la que menos, porque me da la sensación de que la 8º y la 11º están aun más olvidadas, pero por nivel de juego ha sido la mejor final y creo que la mejor temporada, la 16-17.

Que la gente no os cuente milongas. Si les preguntas a los del Atleti de grandes momentos, os puden decir seguramente que cuando eliminaron al Bayern aguantando el 2-1 en Munich como unos putos jabatos. Al final la épica vende y marca mucho.


----------



## JimTonic (31 May 2022)

como vengan los dos negros, esto va a ser una salvajada de equipo defensivo, y te da una serie de posibilidades brutales


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (31 May 2022)




----------



## Arnaud de Solier (31 May 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> tu argumento se cae del todo al nivel de una mierda seca cuando llamas al Madrid mandril , y no es la primera vez en este hilo
> 
> el colmo es que digas que el Madrid es NWO porque ficha a los mejores que en este caso son negros , como mañana podrian ser blancos , o pasado amarillos de asia



Claro, claro que casualidad.

Como que Ana Bolena o que Isabel de Austria sean actrices negras en Netflix... Seguro que también es casualidad.

Y voy a seguir llamándolo Mandril, igual que el Pateti es el Pateti y que tú eres medio tonto.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Jun 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Coño si sale el de si no desmientelo



Albert Lesan es enemigo público de Pedrerol.


----------



## Paobas (1 Jun 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Claro, claro que casualidad.
> 
> Como que Ana Bolena o que Isabel de Austria sean actrices negras en Netflix... Seguro que también es casualidad.
> 
> ...



Creer que el Madrid está fichando negros por una cuestión de NWO y no porque lo son algunos de los jugadores que interesan es de estar como una putísima regadera conspiranoica.


----------



## xilebo (1 Jun 2022)

*Spoilers de octubre*


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Jun 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Claro, claro que casualidad.
> 
> Como que Ana Bolena o que Isabel de Austria sean actrices negras en Netflix... Seguro que también es casualidad.
> 
> ...




y los BMW son alemanes
pero tu ESPAÑOL aunque tonto entero , como la Farsa VARsa


----------



## qbit (1 Jun 2022)

Este ha sido Marcelo. Un "defensa" que se incorporaba al ataque contribuyendo a desbordar en defensa al rival:


----------



## fogbugz (1 Jun 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Y Dortmund se traduciría por Bocaallí o Alliboca
> 
> Dort = Allí
> Mund = Boca
> ...



Los toponimos anglosajones y germanicos son bastante bastos.

Deutschland significa algo asi como la tierra del pueblo (llano). Dutch (holandes) mas o menos significa "la gente". Lo mismo.

En Dinamarca muchos toponimos son de risa. Por ejemplo, un suburbio de Copenhague es Farum ("el sitio del abuelo"). Otro Virum ("sin pena").

Aqui como muchos son celticos, romanos o iberos no tenemos esas locuras. Y los modernos, estilo los que se ven en La Mancha, son aceptables.


----------



## fogbugz (1 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Esta claro que tendran que irse alternando, pero a mi tampoco me pareceria descabellado plantearse un sistema de 5-3-2 con Carvajal, Militao, Rudiger, Alaba, Mendy; Valverde, Casemiro, Camavinga; Benzema y Vinicius. Un once muy fisico, de corte defensivo, y jugando a la contra en partidos de constante ida y vuelta.



El equipo tiene algunas carencias, que hay que saber ver pese a la grandisima capacidad competitiva que se ha tenido y resolverlas con calma.

En defensa, Alaba no es central. No va bien por arriba. De lateral, con Austria, se sale. Rudiger es un gran fichaje para suplirle o competir un puesto. Carvajal no tiene reemplazo. En la final estuvo excelente, pero tiene muchas lesiones y a veces se complica. Quizas con Nacho y Lucas sea suficiente por el momento.

En el centro del campo, Modric no tiene buen recambio a no ser que se renueve a Ceballos, cuya regularidad es una incognita ya que no ha tenido minutos. Hace falta otro medio defensivo. Entiendo que Tchouameni esta al caer.

Arriba casi todo el gol esta concentrado en Benzema y Vinicius. Un equipo top necesita tener un 9 puro. Benzema no es un 9 puro aunque es tan bueno que ultimamente eso no se ha notado y ha tenido estadisticas propias de delantero centro. Por otro lado, es increible lo lejos que se ha llegado con lo mal que han rendido Bale, Hazard y Jovic. Ademas, Asensio es muy irregular y no se sabe si va a seguir. Pero teniendo a Rodrygo y Valverde, quizas no haga falta.

Conclusion, ademas de Rudiger y Tchouameni se necesita un 9 top. Ese hombre para mi era Haland, pero se le dejo escapar por Mbappe. Si no convence nada de lo que hay en el mercado yo ficharia a Lewandowski. Seguro que da un rendimiento estilo van Nistelrooy. Y esperar a que aparezca alguien similar pero mas joven, que lo convierta todo. Es la clave. Si uno ve estadisticas de p.ej Salah, tiene unos numeros muy pobres (pocos goles por minuto y muchos disparos para cada gol). La Premier esta sobrevalorada.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 Jun 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> El equipo tiene algunas carencias, que hay que saber ver pese a la grandisima capacidad competitiva que se ha tenido y resolverlas con calma.
> 
> En defensa, Alaba no es central. No va bien por arriba. De lateral, con Austria, se sale. Rudiger es un gran fichaje para suplirle o competir un puesto. Carvajal no tiene reemplazo. En la final estuvo excelente, pero tiene muchas lesiones y a veces se complica. Quizas con Nacho y Lucas sea suficiente por el momento.
> 
> ...




a parte de antonio y choua yo creo que vendrá otro jugador. Hace falta alguien con calidad arriba


----------



## cebollo (1 Jun 2022)

Como delantero suplente están pensando repescar a Mayoral o a Raúl de Tomás. Hay una cuota de españoles y canteranos que hay que cubrir.


----------



## xilebo (1 Jun 2022)

Madre mia, pues el ausencio parace que sigue


----------



## feps (1 Jun 2022)

El 9 puro del Madrid se llama Rodrygo Goes. Ficharon un nueve pero por necesidades del equipo lo pegaron a la banda derecha.


----------



## Chichimango (1 Jun 2022)

Asensio sigue hablando de si mismo como si tuviese 20 añitos y ya tiene 26 añazos. No se trata de que el entrenador confíe en ti como un melón por abrir, con tu edad y con tu experiencia tienes que dar un rendimiento regular que ayude al equipo a conseguir objetivos. 

Está claro que lo de este chico es algo mental, no le da el carácter para ser top pero quiere que le traten como si lo fuese. 

Ojo, yo no lo vendería; para resolver partidos de Liga random te vale perfectamente, hay que tener fondo de armario y este ya sabe lo que hay. Siempre y cuando no se suba a la parra, claro.


----------



## The Replicant (1 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Como delantero suplente están pensando repescar a Mayoral o a Raúl de Tomás. Hay una cuota de españoles y canteranos que hay que cubrir.



RDT seria un gran fichaje


----------



## feps (1 Jun 2022)

Los periodistas inventándose artificialmente una polémica, sacando de contexto las declaraciones de Courtois.


----------



## Andr3ws (1 Jun 2022)

No sé porque tanta polemica con las palabras de Courtois.
Su frase hace referencia a que ahora está en el lado "que gana" por eso dice el lado bueno. Ganar es bueno por eso todos lo quieren.

No hay que olvidar que el tipo es francofono, y puede que no use acertadamente alguna expresión.


----------



## cebollo (1 Jun 2022)

Lo del "lado bueno de la Historia" es una expresión de rojos, que la usan para defender el progresismo. Como no la uses en su sentido de consigna se enfadan mucho. 

Si Courtois hubiera hablado de bando ganador o afortunado se hubieran enfadado menos pero que la propaganda no vaya en su dirección prefijada les pone furiosos.


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> No sé porque tanta polemica con las palabras de Courtois.
> Su frase hace referencia a que ahora está en el lado "que gana" por eso dice el lado bueno. Ganar es bueno por eso todos lo quieren.
> 
> No hay que olvidar que el tipo es francofono, y puede que no use acertadamente alguna expresión.



Yo entiendo que quería decir algo con un sentido similar a la expresión anglófona "the sunny side of the road".









"to be born on the sunny side of the street"


Topic: "to be born on the sunny side of the street" Added by Cagey, moderator Hello. I couldn't find the definition of this expression here. Neither on the web. Can someone help me, please?




forum.wordreference.com





Me parece vergonzoso el linchamientito a cámara lenta que le están queriendo hacer los ofendiditos sutilmente encabezados por el alcalde. Más teniendo en cuenta que muchos de esos ofendiditos son del tipo de gente que cogen a un desgraciado, le dan una paliza y lo tiran al Manzanares.


----------



## cebollo (1 Jun 2022)

Buena parte de la prensa deportiva mundial entre 2009 y 2012 se entregó a Guardiola, el Barcelona y Messi. Es una apuesta legítima pero cobarde (era seguir la corriente) y que ha salido muy mal. Como hacerse de los Knicks y de Pat Ewing en 1985. O de los Celtics en 1986, justo antes del bajón.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (1 Jun 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



prefiero levantar la orejona... ademas, desde que la han convertido en la roja siento total desapego hacia la seleccion de la federacion española. ya no es porque el polanquismo la rebautizase, es que el hecho de que el viejo malafolla ese que tanto alaban en el atletico de madrid llevase a la seleccion a olegue presas, declarado independentista y defensor del etarra chaos, ya empezo a generarme antipatia. si para colmo ha ido pasando lo que ha ido pasando, que cojones, es que no quiero a ningun madridista en ella.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Jun 2022)

la carta de despedida de bale
una carta al menos con respeto , agradecimiento , y bien escrita

no como lo de isco : dos cuartillas de folio , mal escritas como coleguita de barrio , y encima poniendo el nombre del Madrid en minusculas todo el rato


bale :
un gran jugador que se estropeó en sus ultimos años
en mi opinion por culpa del mierda zidane que lo ninguneó para que no hiciera sombra a benzema (o por otras razones)
y desde entonces enfrentado con el club
(aunque la verdad la sabrá el)

siempre me cayó bien
y de haberlo dado todo por el madrid hubiera podido ser casi otro cristiano

pero..... antes de bale esta el madrid
y si nos insultas con pancartas , actitud negativa , y rendimiento como el de adelghazard , pues muchas gracias pero no puedes seguir en el madrid
tristemente por edad ya tampoco


----------



## xilebo (1 Jun 2022)

*En solo 9 años*


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *En solo 9 años*



cabrán todas en el nuevo estadio? a ver si va a haber que ampliar otra vez!


----------



## xilebo (1 Jun 2022)

Ojito a la despedida de Bale, yo en la celebracion en el bernabeu le vi una cara de: la he cagado por hacer el tonto, este club es muy grande y yo voy a salir por la puerta de atras


*"Mi sueño se hizo realidad"*

*Bale* se despidió por carta del *Madrid*: "Ahora puedo mirar atrás, reflexionar y decir con honestidad que este sueño se hizo realidad y mucho, mucho más".


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (1 Jun 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> cabrán todas en el nuevo estadio? a ver si va a haber que ampliar otra vez!



Ya si eso el vecino nos hace un hueco en su sala de trofeos, tienen sitio de sobra...


----------



## cebollo (1 Jun 2022)

En español pone gloriosa pero en inglés es pristine. Y sí, hay algo purisimo y primigenio en el equipo que juega de blanco como las novias vírgenes de cuando fue fundado. 

Bale es un poeta al que nunca hemos comprendido.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Jun 2022)

Sobre lo de Bale, me ha gustado ver que en todo momento se ha notado un ambiente cariñoso en torno a él, de compañeros, entrenador y presidente. Dos de sus goles están entre los veinte o treinta mejores momentos de toda la historia del club. Lo de los últimos cuatro años ha sido una pena, pero por lo menos ni jugador ni club han contribuido a envenenar la situación.

Siempre en nuestro recuerdo:


----------



## feps (1 Jun 2022)

Que el jugador decida. Si se sube a la parra y se quiere ir con los dopados financieros, puerta. Sería una locura pagar 100 kilos por Tchouaméni. 









El PSG torpedea y lleva al límite el fichaje de Tchouameni por el Real Madrid


El Real Madrid quiere fichar a Aurélien Tchouameni, pero sus dirigentes no quieren cometer una locura económica o realizar un movimiento que pueda tener consecuencias para la estab




www.marca.com


----------



## Chichimango (1 Jun 2022)

Dentro de 20 años de Bale solo se recordarán las cosas buenas: el golazo de copa contra el Barça, la chilena de Kiev, la docena de goles estratosféricos que hizo vestido de blanco. Ha sido uno de los 4-5 jugadores claves de este ciclo ganador, que es el segundo o incluso puede que el más importante de nuestra historia. Sus últimos y lamentables años se perderán en la memoria (salvo para algunos plumillas hijospdeputa) como lágrimas en la lluvia.

Gloria y honor, Garethito!


----------



## JimTonic (1 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Que el jugador decida. Si se sube a la parra y se quiere ir con los dopados financieros, puerta. Sería una locura pagar 100 kilos por Tchouaméni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




el madrid esta fallando mucho en esto, tenian que haberlo cerrado hhace 2 meses ya


----------



## feps (1 Jun 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> el madrid esta fallando mucho en esto, tenian que haberlo cerrado hhace 2 meses ya



La clave siempre es el jugador. Si Tchouaméni piensa hacer un Mbappé, que se vaya con los moros.


----------



## Viviendo (1 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Que el jugador decida. Si se sube a la parra y se quiere ir con los dopados financieros, puerta. Sería una locura pagar 100 kilos por Tchouaméni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me alegro. Más hispanos y menos ranas. Con 100k traes a Darwin Nuñez y un buen centrocampista


----------



## Chichimango (1 Jun 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> el madrid esta fallando mucho en esto, tenian que haberlo cerrado hhace 2 meses ya



Hace dos meses hubiésemos tenido el mismo problema: si tú ofreces 60, llega el QSG y ofrece 80. Si tú 80, ellos 100. Si tú 100, ellos 120. Etc.

Tenemos poco que hacer en casos como este, en los que el jeque tiene al jugador entre ceja y ceja. Mientras Ceferin le deje saltarse todas las reglas... Hay que ir haciéndose a la idea de que Chumino tampoco viene, y así luego no nos llevamos disgustos.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Jun 2022)

Con las incorporaciones recientes y la casi segura ruina del FCB el Madrid tiene para los próximos cuatro años un equipo dominante en España y razonablemente competitivo en Europa, además de muchas urgencias eliminadas después de la 14ª que le permiten tomarse las cosas con calma.

Si los petrodólares quieren reventar el mercado, no se les puede impedir, sobre todo si vienen respaldados por el presidente de la República Francesa en un "fabuloso gesto de dignidad nacional" y "respeto por la pureza de la competición". Veo a Bayern, Milan, Liverpool, United, mucho más vulnerables a estas nuevas "reglas" que a nosotros. Ya escampará.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (1 Jun 2022)

Sobre el galés... 4 años buenísimos, 2 años regulares, 1 año cedido y 2 años desaparecido y sin actitud. De todos modos, me quedo con lo bueno a pesar del final. Me quedo con la BBC, con la carrera de Bartra, la chilena de la final, los más de 100 goles. Mucha suerte en tu nueva etapa, gracias por lo bueno y cierra la puerta al salir.


----------



## feps (1 Jun 2022)

Habrá que verlo. En pocos días saldremos de dudas. Ojalá Tchouaméni no sea otro mercenario.









Tchouaméni rechazó tres ofertas del PSG y una llamada de Mbappé


Aurelien Tchouaméni está a un paso de fichar por el Real Madrid. Las bases del acuerdo ya están pactadas, pero ahora faltan cerrar algunos flecos con el Mónaco entre los que se incluyen los famosos bonus. La voluntad del jugador ha sido clave desde el primer momento, ya que no permitió que otros...




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## MC33 (1 Jun 2022)

Las intromisiones del PSG me recuerdan a las mascarillas hoy en día, en un caso (las mascarillas) sirven como detectores de idiotas, y los jugadores que elijan al PSG (o similares) antes que al Madrid, serán detectados como mercenarios que no se integrarían en el equipo nunca, al menos de forma correcta.

Gracias al PSG vamos a evitar algún que otro fichaje caro e inutil.


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## cebollo (1 Jun 2022)

A la BBC le faltó continuidad por las lesiones de Bale pero es lo más bestia que se ha visto nunca. Las 5 temporadas que coincidieron ganaron 4 Champions y metieron 4 goles dos veces en finales de Champions, que en los últimos 25 años sólo lo han hecho ellos. 

Un zurdo y un diestro, los dos fuertes, rápidos, con buen disparo y buenos de cabeza. El tercero es listo, juega bien y no es chupon.


----------



## feps (1 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> A la BBC le faltó continuidad por las lesiones de Bale pero es lo más bestia que se ha visto nunca. Las 5 temporadas que coincidieron ganaron 4 Champions y metieron 4 goles dos veces en finales de Champions, que en los últimos 25 años sólo lo han hecho ellos.
> 
> Un zurdo y un diestro, los dos fuertes, rápidos, con buen disparo y buenos de cabeza. El tercero es listo, juega bien y no es chupon.



En 2018 debió marcharse Bale y quedarse Cristiano. Quizá tendríamos 15 o incluso 16.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 Jun 2022)

Viviendo dijo:


> Me alegro. Más hispanos y menos ranas. Con 100k traes a Darwin Nuñez y un buen centrocampista




Con 100 kilos no te traes a darwin ni de coña


----------



## loquehayqueoir (1 Jun 2022)

En la prensa inglesa (no tabloide) dicen que estamos preguntando por Sterling, que acaba contrato en 2023.

Es muy piscinas, pero es buen futbolista y a los ingleses siempre se les puede revender por una millonada si no furula.

Por cierto, yo no fichaba a un centrocampista. Me parece que con los 6 que tenemos más la mayor disponibilidad de Alaba para no jugar de central vamos servidos.

Alguien de nivel arriba y a lo mejor un lateral derecho joven, y a campeonar.


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Yo entiendo que quería decir algo con un sentido similar a la expresión anglófona "the sunny side of the road".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Courtois dice literalmente "por eso creo que ahora estoy al lado bueno de la historia"

Yo eso lo interpreto,viniendo de alguien no nativo en español,como "creo que esta vez es la buena" pero claramente ademas.


Por no mencionar que Courtois no mueve una ceja ni cambia lo mas minimo el rostro mientras habla,como si estuviese dando una respuesta rutinaria de manual.Si el esta lanzando una puyita a su ex equipo conscientemente como minimo hace un amago de sonrisa.

Es una polemica totalmente artificial esta.


----------



## xilebo (1 Jun 2022)

*Rüdiger desplaza a Alaba*

El fichaje de *Rüdiger* y el adiós de *Marcelo* reubican al defensa austriaco en la posición de lateral, donde desarrolló la mayor parte de su carrera en el *Bayern*.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (1 Jun 2022)

MC33 dijo:


> Las intromisiones del PSG me recuerdan a las mascarillas hoy en día, en un caso (las mascarillas) sirven como detectores de idiotas, y los jugadores que elijan al PSG (o similares) antes que al Madrid, serán detectados como mercenarios que no se integrarían en el equipo nunca, al menos de forma correcta.
> 
> Gracias al PSG vamos a evitar algún que otro fichaje caro e inutil.



Amen de servirnos de cementerio de elefantes (di Maria, Ramos) para jugadores que no acaben de asumir que no son mas importantes que el club en su conjunto...


----------



## feps (1 Jun 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Amen de servirnos de cementerio de elefantes (di Maria, Ramos) para jugadores que no acaben de asumir que no son mas importantes que el club en su conjunto...



Di María debió quedarse en el Madrid una década pero prefirió el dinero. Fue uno de los mejores fichajes de Mourinho y es tres años más joven que Cristiano.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> En 2018 debió marcharse Bale y quedarse Cristiano. Quizá tendríamos 15 o incluso 16.



El ego de Cristiano habría sido mucho más difícil de gestionar en un equipo en decadencia/remodelación de lo que ha sido Bale. No habría sido una travesía del desierto de sólo tres años.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Jun 2022)

Espero que los ojeadores del Madrid fichen algún blanco porque vamos, parece esto el Congo club de fútbol.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Di María debió quedarse en el Madrid una década pero prefirió el dinero. Fue uno de los mejores fichajes de Mourinho y es tres años más joven que Cristiano.



A mí me gustaban Di María (mucho) y Özil (bastante) pero la remodelación de plantilla de la etapa final del mouriñismo, sobre todo en el centro del campo, fue el empujón último de calidad para las 5 Champions de esta última década.

tag: "Peluca Modric fichaje de medio pelo"


----------



## hijodepantera (1 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El ego de Cristiano habría sido mucho más difícil de gestionar en un equipo en decadencia/remodelación de lo que ha sido Bale. No habría sido una travesía del desierto de sólo tres años.



Sin olvidar el deprecio que nos hizo en pleno campano minutos después de ganar la 13.


----------



## Andr3ws (1 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *En solo 9 años*



Dentro de poco se va a poder decorar los dos andenes de la estación de Metro Santiago Bernabeu con copas de Europa. 
Vaya caravana.


----------



## feps (1 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El ego de Cristiano habría sido mucho más difícil de gestionar en un equipo en decadencia/remodelación de lo que ha sido Bale. No habría sido una travesía del desierto de sólo tres años.



La travesía del desierto coincidió con la marcha de Cristiano. En cuanto a Di María, fue el MVP de la final que sólo se recuerda por el gol de Ramos. Dos megacracks.


----------



## Silluzollope (1 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> A mí me gustaban Di María (mucho) y Özil (bastante) pero la remodelación de plantilla de la etapa final del mouriñismo, sobre todo en el centro del campo, fue el empujón último de calidad para las 5 Champions de esta última década.
> 
> tag: "Peluca Modric fichaje de medio pelo"



Se dice lo de peluca Modric pero yo me quedo con esta perla:


----------



## Silluzollope (1 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *En solo 9 años*



La foto de abajo da TOC. Hay 3 orejonas a la izquierda de la 14 y 4 a la derecha. Hay que ponerle remedio el año que viene.


----------



## Manero (1 Jun 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Es verdad que es un poco cutre ver a Laporta y sus directivos rodeados de carritos de la compra, pero bueno ese Centro Comercial es propiedad de uno de los vicepresidentes del club y si decidieron hacer allí la reunión de la junta para promocionar el negocio de ese directivo pues ya está hecho.

Pero a Pedrerol parece que se le olvida que el mayor chiste de la última década fué ver la presentación de la Superliga en el plató del Chirincirco.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Jun 2022)

A ver, si el PSG ofrece más pasta y el jugador X se va al PSG, deja claras sus prioridades.

Yo lo comente alguna vez, el Real Madrid tiene la marca. El que viene aquí, no viene solo por dinero, viene por fama y éxito deportivo. En el fondo la inflacción jequil permite limpiar el mercado de mercenarios descarados, y poder quedarte con jugadores que entienden el concepto de compromiso.

Aunque el fútbol sea un negocio, el Real Madrid aun puede vender ese toque "romántico", y eso es una gran ventaja. Pienso en Curtuá y en Vini, por ejemplo. Muy profesionales, pero también muy conscientes de que disfrutan de un privilegio no apto para todos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Jun 2022)

El PSG ya ha fichado a su primer ejemplar de mamadou...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ojito a la despedida de Bale, yo en la celebracion en el bernabeu le vi una cara de: la he cagado por hacer el tonto, este club es muy grande y yo voy a salir por la puerta de atras
> 
> 
> *"Mi sueño se hizo realidad"*
> ...



"

_Escribo este mensaje para agradecer a todos mis compañeros de equipo, pasados y presentes, a mis entrenadores, a todos los trabajadores del club y a afición que me ha apoyado durante todo este tiempo.


Llegué aquí hace 9 años como un joven que quería hacer realidad mi sueño de jugar en el Real Madrid. Vestir la gloriosa equipación blanca, llevar el escudo en mi pecho, jugar en el Santiago Bernabéu, ganar títulos y ser parte de lo que es tan famoso y alcanzable por tan solo unos pocos, ganar la Champions League.

Ahora puedo mirar atrás, reflexionar y decir con honestidad que este sueño se hizo realidad y mucho, mucho más.

Ser parte de la historia de este club y conseguir todo lo que hemos logrado, juntos en el Real Madrid ha sido una experiencia increíble que jamás olvidaré.

También quiero dar las gracias al Presidente, Florentino Pérez, José Ángel Sánchez, y la Directiva, por darme la oportunidad de jugar en este club, juntos hemos podido crear momentos que formarán parte de la historia de este club y del fútbol.

Ha sido un honor.

¡Gracias!

¡HALA MADRID!_

"


----------



## loquehayqueoir (1 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> A mí me gustaban Di María (mucho) y Özil (bastante) pero la remodelación de plantilla de la etapa final del mouriñismo, sobre todo en el centro del campo, fue el empujón último de calidad para las 5 Champions de esta última década.
> 
> tag: "Peluca Modric fichaje de medio pelo"



A mí Di María me sigue pareciendo, con los años que tenga hoy, un jugador para cualquier equipo. La cagada fue el fichaje de James, no hacía ninguna falta teniendo a Di María, y al final se ha demostrado que no era ni la mitad de jugador. Dicen las malas lenguas que tuvo algo que ver la puja de ACS por el metro de Bogotá. La mitad de lo que se invirtió en James se le da a Di María para renovar y salimos ganando, y mucho. En el Madrid este año se habría hinchado de jugar, a fecha de junio de 2022 le da sopas con ondas a Asensio.

A Ozil le pasa lo mismo que a James, es un media punta ideal para un 4-2-3-1 de Irureta de los años 90-primeros 2000, pero el fútbol moderno le ha pasado de largo y él no ha hecho nada por adaptarse. Me entretuvo verlo jugar pero dejó la élite hace mucho tiempo ya.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (1 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Lo del "lado bueno de la Historia" es una expresión de rojos, que la usan para defender el progresismo. Como no la uses en su sentido de consigna se enfadan mucho.
> 
> Si Courtois hubiera hablado de bando ganador o afortunado se hubieran enfadado menos pero que la propaganda no vaya en su dirección prefijada les pone furiosos.



No ha dicho no más ni menos que la verdad.

El Madrid son los buenos.

El puto barsa es el mal.

Y los del Pateti, esos quienes son?

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (1 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ojito a la despedida de Bale, yo en la celebracion en el bernabeu le vi una cara de: la he cagado por hacer el tonto, este club es muy grande y yo voy a salir por la puerta de atras
> 
> 
> *"Mi sueño se hizo realidad"*
> ...



Un señor.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Th89 (1 Jun 2022)

Yo también le deseo lo mejor a Gareth. Fue mi jugador favorito durante años.

Nunca olvidaré su galopada en la final de Copa que nos dio el título y el mítico que be bartra, la delantera tan temible que formó junto a Cristiano y Benzema en aquellos años mágicos, y, por supuesto, su legendario gol contra el Liverpool de chilena, el mejor que se ha visto nunca en la Champions, y diría que seguramente el mejor que vea en mi vida.

Que le vaya muy bien y sea feliz.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (1 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> En 2018 debió marcharse Bale y quedarse Cristiano. Quizá tendríamos 15 o incluso 16.



Para eso que tú dices, el que tenía que haberse ido es Ramos.

Pero mucho antes.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mecanosfera (1 Jun 2022)

Sorprende cuando habláis de la tiranía financiera de los clubes estado como un nuevo escenario con el que hay que transigir porque, _"es lo que hay", "los tiempos cambian", "Ceferín ha decidido que tienen derecho a todo y hay que asumirlo"_....

No. Las cosas no son así.

Los clubes estado se saltan las reglas consensuadas de fair-play financiero y están actuando de manera ILEGAL, por lo que hay que ir a tope por la vía judicial. En eso estoy con Tebas. Yo antes era muy mansito y sumiso y callaba ante cada abuso de un jefe o de la administración, ahora no paso ni una. He llegado a apelar al defensor del pueblo y me ha dado la razón, cada vez que alguien se salta la ley conmigo llamo a la policía, y la verdad es que funciona. Si la ley está de tu parte, tienes que ir CON TODO por lo legal. Me niego a que el PSG pueda pagar 200 millones por Tchouameni o por quien sea, eso no es así, no hay que tragar, hay que ir a Estrasburgo o donde haga falta.

Los clubes corruptos y chungos dirimen estas cuestiones en reuniones secretas en despachos, intercambio de sobres y favores, sobornos a la prensa... Pero quiero creer que el Madrid es un club serio, y los clubs serios van con la justicia, con el sistema judicial. Me da igual Ceferín y su puta madre, hay que llegar tan lejos como haya que llegar para acabar con esta infamia. Ya nos los cargamos en el terreno de juego, ahora es el momento de ir a por ellos en los juzgados. Lo tengo clarísimo. Por el bien de todo el ecosistema del fútbol, no sólo del Madrid.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Jun 2022)

Esto es lo que pasa en Marca cuando no hay de qué hablar


----------



## xilebo (1 Jun 2022)

*Ambos belgas tenían placa*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Ambos belgas tenían placa*



Si yo fuera Curtuá les digo que la placa se la metan por el culo.


----------



## HArtS (1 Jun 2022)

Viviendo dijo:


> Me alegro. Más hispanos y menos ranas. Con 100k traes a Darwin Nuñez y un buen centrocampista



A Darwin lo quiere el United.

Si el Madrid lo ficha será tras una subasta. Estando el United de por medio por menos de 120 o 130 ese uruguayo no vendrá.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (1 Jun 2022)

*El Barcelona confirmó entre carritos de supermercado, atracciones infantiles, colas de familias dispuestas a arrasar el Buffet Libre, una Torre Eiffel de ñiguiñogui y autocares de ciudadanos franceses que, como cada día, llegaron expresamente a un centro comercial de la Jonquera a la búsqueda de alcohol y tabaco a mitad de precio (propiedad, por cierto de un directivo del Barça) , la decisión más determinante de su historia reciente.*

Una apuesta valiente en el escenario menos adecuado posible, según la cual el club que preside Joan Laporta se juega su futuro inmediato: *vender las joyas de la abuela para poder seguir en el piso y pagar deudas.*

Para llevar a cabo esta operación, que en cualquier familia supone la constatación de que *se está más cerca del desahucio que de la mudanza, el club deberá pedir permiso a los socios.* Como cuando se reúne a los hijos para decirles que se olviden de la herencia.

...









El Barcelona activa la venta de las 'joyas de la abuela'


El club convoca desde un supermercado de La Jonquera una venta de activos que deberá ser ratificada en asamblea telemática un día laborable a las 18 30 horas.




as.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Esto es lo que pasa en Marca cuando no hay de qué hablar
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1076573



Albiol está más en forma y rocoso..hay que ver cómo cambia el tiempo.. cuando albiol era suplente el marqués lo convocaba siempre..cuando se fue al Nápoles y fue el segundo mejor central del calcio lo dejo de llamar..


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Jun 2022)

GRANDE PEDRETROLL


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Jun 2022)

Los millonarios siguen en su mundo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Jun 2022)

me he reido


----------



## Scardanelli (1 Jun 2022)

Viviendo dijo:


> Me alegro. Más hispanos y menos ranas. Con 100k traes a Darwin Nuñez y un buen centrocampista



Yo Darwin sería el último delantero que me traería al Madrid.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (1 Jun 2022)

El Barça ahora debe afrontar el pago las millonarias cláusulas de finalización de contrato de los "contratos Barto".


----------



## xilebo (1 Jun 2022)

*El sueño de Bale*


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> *Albiol está más en forma y rocoso.*.hay que ver cómo cambia el tiempo.. cuando albiol era suplente el marqués lo convocaba siempre..cuando se fue al Nápoles y fue el segundo mejor central del calcio lo dejo de llamar..



confirmo
en liga dentro del area detiene en seco a rival madridista con unos golpetazos con brazo abierto en cara que son un primor
en champions ni se le ocurre : sabe que ahi no estan los arbitros del VARsa para mirar para otro lado y no pitar penalti


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Jun 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> El equipo tiene algunas carencias, que hay que saber ver pese a la grandisima capacidad competitiva que se ha tenido y resolverlas con calma.
> 
> En defensa, Alaba no es central. No va bien por arriba. De lateral, con Austria, se sale. Rudiger es un gran fichaje para suplirle o competir un puesto. Carvajal no tiene reemplazo. En la final estuvo excelente, pero tiene muchas lesiones y a veces se complica. Quizas con Nacho y Lucas sea suficiente por el momento.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo en todo menos en lo de fichar a Lewandowski, ya tuvo su oportunidad y la dejo pasar, como Mbappe. Y a falta de Haaland, no veo un 9 top a tiro en estos momentos. En todo caso tendra que ser un 9 normalillo pero que rinda algo mas que Jovic y Mariano, lo cual tampoco seria demasiado dificil.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Mendy es inamovible del LI, no hay nadie mejor ahí.
> 
> Yo veo a Rudiger como sustituyo de Nacho. No veo como puede encajar en el 11. No creo que Alaba de medio centro defensivo sea mejor que Case.



Mendy como lateral creo que es defensivamente mejor que Alaba, pero para aportar en ataque, ya seria otro cantar. Creo que Mendy es mejor defensor que Alaba, pero tambien me parece que Alaba puede ser un lateral mas completo. En todo caso, es un complicado dilema para Ancelotti.

Lo de Rudiger como sustituto de Nacho entiendo que lo estara usted diciendo de broma o bajo los efectos del alcohol. Tambien he comentado anteriormente que existiria la posibilidad de jugar con tres centrales, de hecho, Rudiger esta acostumbrado a jugar con tres centrales en el Chelsea. Y en cuanto a Alaba de medio centro defensivo, si me pareceria una opcion sumamente interesante, aunque de momento Casemiro debe seguir siendo titular.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en todo menos en lo de fichar a Lewandowski, ya tuvo su oportunidad y la dejo pasar, como Mbappe. Y a falta de Haaland, no veo un 9 top a tiro en estos momentos. En todo caso tendra que ser un 9 normalillo pero que rinda algo mas que Jovic y Mariano, lo cual tampoco seria demasiado dificil.



No creo que Lewan dejara pasar nada. Él dijo abiertamente que quería venir, pero el bayern no deja salir a sus estrellas. Nos has pasado con otros como Ribery.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Mendy es inamovible del LI, no hay nadie mejor ahí.
> 
> Yo veo a Rudiger como sustituyo de Nacho. No veo como puede encajar en el 11. No creo que Alaba de medio centro defensivo sea mejor que Case.



Nos guste o no Rudi se va al centro y Alaba al lateral.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No creo que Lewan dejara pasar nada. Él dijo abiertamente que quería venir, pero el bayern no deja salir a sus estrellas. Nos has pasado con otros como Ribery.



Pues parece que ahora si que no tiene problemas en presionar al Bayern para que le dejen fichar por el Barca.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (1 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1073926



No homo ...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pues parece que ahora si que no tiene problemas en presionar al Bayern para que le dejen fichar por el Barca.



Ya lo hizo con el Madrí varias veces. Más abiertamente no lo podía decir.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ya lo hizo con el Madrí varias veces. Más abiertamente no lo podía decir.



¿Alguna vez dijo que ya no queria jugar mas en el Bayern para fichar por el Madrid?


----------



## Rotto2 (1 Jun 2022)

Chuameni, Lewandowski y Gnabry o Sterling pa la derecha.

Sounds cool.


----------



## Rotto2 (1 Jun 2022)

Courtois detesta al Atleti y a sus nauseabundos seguidores de barrios obreros asquerosos, así que le suda la polla y se alegra de que le arranquen la puta placa que le llenan cada día de lapos y mostaza del burger gitano del wanda.

No sé qué problema hay con ofender a una gentuza incapaz de hacer un pasillo que hasta los peores canis te lo hacen si has ganado en buena ley.


----------



## Rotto2 (1 Jun 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Sorprende cuando habláis de la tiranía financiera de los clubes estado como un nuevo escenario con el que hay que transigir porque, _"es lo que hay", "los tiempos cambian", "Ceferín ha decidido que tienen derecho a todo y hay que asumirlo"_....
> 
> No. Las cosas no son así.
> 
> ...



Pues da gracias si no expulsan al Madrid de la Champions unos añitos por la Superliga porque esta gente no son unos pringados, son la puta mafia mora superpoderosa y lo de Mbappé y cómo se ríen del FPF y de todo el mundo es una declaración de intenciones. Ceferín es un pobre diablo eslavo marrullero corrupto en manos de la puta mafia que acabará en el fondo del Leman con unos zapatos de cemento.


----------



## Rotto2 (1 Jun 2022)

JOJOJOJOJO los PUTTOANORMALES que llaman Señor Mayor y Alineador al mejor entrenador de la Historia del Fútbol van a comer MIERDA A DOS MANOS jajajaja putos GILIPOLLAS CANCEROSOS DE MIERDA @ccc @ApoloCreed @Xequinfumfa @Torrelodones tócame los.. etc











Eduardo Inda: "Florentino quiere hacer 'vitalicio' a Ancelotti"


Florentino Pérez quiere que Ancelotti siga en el Real Madrid "hasta que él quiera", ya sea en el banquillo o en la parte técnica del club.




okdiario.com


----------



## petro6 (1 Jun 2022)

"Si el Barça hubiera ganado esta Champions como el Madrid habría incendios..."

jajajaja


----------



## petro6 (1 Jun 2022)

Por cierto, nos han felicitado por la Champions todos los equipos menos el Paleti, y todos los exjugadores menos el subnormal de Cristiano.


----------



## fachacine (1 Jun 2022)

Quiero por enésima vez reivindicar el legado de Gareth Bale, podéis pensar lo que queráis pero cuando llegó en el verano de 2013 algo cambió en el Madrid que nos hizo dar un salto adelante (no fue sólo él, lo reconozco, llegaron también el mejor Isco, Casemiro y Carvajal en aquel verano, ojalá los hubiera tenido Mourinho). Lo digo porque la web oficial del Madrid despide a Bale haciendo alusión a sus títulos conseguidos, ni más ni menos que 19 en 9 temporadas (que en verdad son 8 pues 1 estuvo cedido al Tottenham):

Comunicado Oficial: Bale | Real Madrid CF

Y en ese momento te das cuenta de lo patética que es la estadística de Marcelo con 25 títulos en 15 temporadas, por mucho que ahora le lluevan elogios. Osea de los 25 títulos que ganó Marcelo ni más ni menos que 19 los comparte con Bale en 9 años, es decir, en los 6 años anteriores a que llegase Bale resulta que Marcelo sólo ganó 6 títulos (3 ligas, 2 supercopas, 1 copa del rey, 0 Champions) de los cuales sólo 4 son importantes. Me vais a perdonar pero es una estadística LA-MEN-TA-BLE se mire como se mire.


----------



## petro6 (1 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Quiero por enésima vez reivindicar el legado de Gareth Bale, podéis pensar lo que queráis pero cuando llegó en el verano de 2013 algo cambió en el Madrid que nos hizo dar un salto adelante (no fue sólo él, lo reconozco, llegaron también el mejor Isco, Casemiro y Carvajal en aquel verano, ojalá los hubiera tenido Mourinho). Lo digo porque la web oficial del Madrid despide a Bale haciendo alusión a sus títulos conseguidos, ni más ni menos que 19 en 9 temporadas (que en verdad son 8 pues 1 estuvo cedido al Tottenham):
> 
> Comunicado Oficial: Bale | Real Madrid CF
> 
> Y en ese momento te das cuenta de lo patética que es la estadística de Marcelo con 25 títulos en 15 temporadas, por mucho que ahora le lluevan elogios. Osea de los 25 títulos que ganó Marcelo ni más ni menos que 19 los comparte con Bale en 9 años, es decir, en los 6 años anteriores a que llegase Bale resulta que Marcelo sólo ganó 5 títulos (3 ligas, 2 supercopas, 1 copa del rey, 0 Champions). Me vais a perdonar pero es una estadística LA-MEN-TA-BLE se mire como se mire.



Junto a Benzemá, ha sido el jugador que más me ha gustado de la era de las cinco Champions. Un fuera de serie que rompió muchos culos indios y culerdos. Una lástima sus últimos años.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> ¿Alguna vez dijo que ya no queria jugar mas en el Bayern para fichar por el Madrid?



Tiene 34 años. Es ahora o nunca.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Jun 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> "Si el Barça hubiera ganado esta Champions como el Madrid habría incendios..."
> 
> jajajaja



Siguen con sus discursos vacíos. La realidad es que el estilo sin buenos jugadores no vale para una mierda. Y con buenos jugadores se puede ganar con muchos estilos. Pero ellos siguen emperrados en lo mismo una y otra vez y reconocen que solo cuando juegan muy bien y ganan la liga pueden ganar la champions, mientras reconocen que el Madrí hasta siendo 6º en liga puede ganar la champions. Pero oye, que sigan a lo suyo. Igual en 2-3 años pueden volver a ganar una liga, que en España tampoco es gran cosa, pero una champions van a tardar mucho en volver a olerla.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Jun 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Por cierto, nos han felicitado por la Champions todos los equipos menos el Paleti, y todos los exjugadores menos el subnormal de Cristiano.



Lo del patético se intuía, son un club miserable de afición miserable.

Lo de Cristiano me chirría más, aunque con el ego que tiene él es el primero que sabe que la cagó al irse del Madrí.


----------



## spam (1 Jun 2022)

Pues hasta el perro inglés se rinde ante tanta grandeza:

thttps://www.theguardian.com/football/blog/2022/may/30/real-madrids-golden-era-sustained-by-myth-epic-and-cold-intelligence



> *Real Madrid’s golden era sustained by myth, epic and cold intelligence
> Where other teams are built on systems and philosophies, Madrid mix regal self-assuredness with calculating genius*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Quiero por enésima vez reivindicar el legado de Gareth Bale, podéis pensar lo que queráis pero cuando llegó en el verano de 2013 algo cambió en el Madrid que nos hizo dar un salto adelante (no fue sólo él, lo reconozco, llegaron también el mejor Isco, Casemiro y Carvajal en aquel verano, ojalá los hubiera tenido Mourinho). Lo digo porque la web oficial del Madrid despide a Bale haciendo alusión a sus títulos conseguidos, ni más ni menos que 19 en 9 temporadas (que en verdad son 8 pues 1 estuvo cedido al Tottenham):
> 
> Comunicado Oficial: Bale | Real Madrid CF
> 
> Y en ese momento te das cuenta de lo patética que es la estadística de Marcelo con 25 títulos en 15 temporadas, por mucho que ahora le lluevan elogios. Osea de los 25 títulos que ganó Marcelo ni más ni menos que 19 los comparte con Bale en 9 años, es decir, en los 6 años anteriores a que llegase Bale resulta que Marcelo sólo ganó 6 títulos (3 ligas, 2 supercopas, 1 copa del rey, 0 Champions) de los cuales sólo 4 son importantes. Me vais a perdonar pero es una estadística LA-MEN-TA-BLE se mire como se mire.



Nadie reprocha a Bale sus primeros 5 años. Un crack a la altura de los grandes. Lo malo vino después. Y la filosofía entonces era buena: me traigo a los mejores españoles y ficho cracks extranjeros. La política negroide de ahora no me gusta. 

Y no me parece patética la estadística de McCebo. La firmaría cualquier jugador.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Quiero por enésima vez reivindicar el legado de Gareth Bale, podéis pensar lo que queráis pero cuando llegó en el verano de 2013 algo cambió en el Madrid que nos hizo dar un salto adelante (no fue sólo él, lo reconozco, llegaron también el mejor Isco, Casemiro y Carvajal en aquel verano, ojalá los hubiera tenido Mourinho). Lo digo porque la web oficial del Madrid despide a Bale haciendo alusión a sus títulos conseguidos, ni más ni menos que 19 en 9 temporadas (que en verdad son 8 pues 1 estuvo cedido al Tottenham):
> 
> Comunicado Oficial: Bale | Real Madrid CF
> 
> Y en ese momento te das cuenta de lo patética que es la estadística de Marcelo con 25 títulos en 15 temporadas, por mucho que ahora le lluevan elogios. Osea de los 25 títulos que ganó Marcelo ni más ni menos que 19 los comparte con Bale en 9 años, es decir, en los 6 años anteriores a que llegase Bale resulta que Marcelo sólo ganó 6 títulos (3 ligas, 2 supercopas, 1 copa del rey, 0 Champions) de los cuales sólo 4 son importantes. Me vais a perdonar pero es una estadística LA-MEN-TA-BLE se mire como se mire.




si fuese al tenis si
pero marcelo y bale no juegan solos , juegan con otros 10
y los madrid de marcelo y de bale no fueron los mismos durante 7 años

dicho lo cual si : me apena que se vayan marcelo, bale, e isco

a pesar de que isco es VARcelonista y no hizo nada en sus ultimos años ,
a pesar de que bale media culpa de el media culpa de zidane (y de quien sabe mas) se echó a perder enfrentado con el club , aunque fue casi otro cristiano en sus años buenos del madrid

y marcelo el mejor defensa izquierdo del mundo en sus años


----------



## Rotto2 (1 Jun 2022)

spam dijo:


> Pues hasta el perro inglés se rinde ante tanta grandeza:
> 
> thttps://www.theguardian.com/football/blog/2022/may/30/real-madrids-golden-era-sustained-by-myth-epic-and-cold-intelligence



La cantidad de gilipolleces que están diciendo y escribiendo los periodistas ingleses tratando de explicar por qué gana el Madrid es histórica.

Se inventan chorradas como el ADN, el gen competitivo, que nunca se rinde (los demás sí jajaja) o que se ficha mu bien y barato (a Vinicius que ha sido una puta mierda 4 años o Benzema que ha sido una puta mierda 10 años). Luego ves a madridistas inventarse ciencia furgolistica con cada pase de mierda que dan Modric o Kroos y ya te partes la polla. Modric retrocede 20 putos metros poniendo en riesgo al equipo porque le acosan tres y la suelta cuando puede y se inventan que "su genialidad se limpió a tres rivales y la línea de presión para dejar el camino libre a sus compañeros".

Venga a tomar por CCULOOOO payasos.


----------



## xilebo (1 Jun 2022)

*Lo importante no es como empieza*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Lo importante no es como empieza*



Es que al Madrí la fase de grupos se la suda.


----------



## xilebo (1 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es que al Madrí la fase de grupos se la suda.



Y para otros como el barcelona, ni pasan de la fase de grupos


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (1 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Lo importante no es como empieza*



Aquí había uno de Barça que decía que el que su equipo jugase la UEFA era un accidente, lo grave era haber perdido contra el Sheriff.

Lo que no se diga en burbuja...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Jun 2022)

Una copa nueva de la manga para sacar mas pasta por parte de CEFERIN,,,,italia vs boludolandia...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Jun 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Aquí había uno de Barça que decía que el que su equipo jugase la UEFA era un accidente, lo grave era haber perdido contra el Sheriff.
> 
> Lo que no se diga en burbuja...



Es que si el FCB hubiera ganado una Copa de Europa ante la Sampdoria por 1 a 0 en una falta injusta en el último minuto en Barcelona habría habido incendios...


----------



## Roedr (1 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Mendy como lateral creo que es defensivamente mejor que Alaba, pero para aportar en ataque, ya seria otro cantar. Creo que Mendy es mejor defensor que Alaba, pero tambien me parece que Alaba puede ser un lateral mas completo. En todo caso, es un complicado dilema para Ancelotti.
> 
> Lo de Rudiger como *sustituto *de Nacho entiendo que lo estara usted diciendo de broma o bajo los efectos del alcohol. Tambien he comentado anteriormente que existiria la posibilidad de jugar con tres centrales, de hecho, Rudiger esta acostumbrado a jugar con tres centrales en el Chelsea. Y en cuanto a Alaba de medio centro defensivo, si me pareceria una opcion sumamente interesante, aunque de momento Casemiro debe seguir siendo titular.



La palabra es remplazo, para hacer de tercer central, es que en otro sitio no lo veo.


----------



## Roedr (1 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Es que si el FCB hubiera ganado una Copa de Europa ante la Sampdoria por 1 a 0 en una falta injusta en el último minuto en Barcelona habría habido incendios...



Coño, es verdad!.


----------



## feps (1 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Es que si el FCB hubiera ganado una Copa de Europa ante la Sampdoria por 1 a 0 en una falta injusta en el último minuto en Barcelona habría habido incendios...



Pero porque en Barcelona mola mucho lo de las barricadas y los cócteles molotov. Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas.


----------



## Roedr (1 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Nos guste o no Rudi se va al centro y Alaba al lateral.



y Mendy al banco?. No sé... En la final si en lugar de Mendy está cualquier otro Salah termina yéndose y marcando.


----------



## Paobas (1 Jun 2022)

Piqué: "El Atlético de Madrid es el segundo equipo de España"


La sola presencia de Gerard Piqué ya genera expectación. Si habla, mucha más, ya que cada palabra que pronuncia incrementa el interés por él. Así ha sucedido esta mañana en la Ciut



www.elmundo.es





Esto dijo en la previa de cuartos de 2016 contra el Atlético, año de la undécima en Milán. Desde que dijo esa sobrada han caído 4 copas de Europa. Menuda cerrada de horto al bocazas de Piqué.


----------



## Rotto2 (1 Jun 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Piqué: "El Atlético de Madrid es el segundo equipo de España"
> 
> 
> La sola presencia de Gerard Piqué ya genera expectación. Si habla, mucha más, ya que cada palabra que pronuncia incrementa el interés por él. Así ha sucedido esta mañana en la Ciut
> ...



no es bocazas es malo y venenoso en cada palabra que dice como xavi y guardiola, nunca jamás dejan de meter veneno en cada palabra que dicen


----------



## HATE (1 Jun 2022)

Con Bale te queda la sensacion de que te has perdido un futbolista superior al visto durante las pocas temporadas donde se lesionó lo justo y necesario. Una pena para el mundo del fútbol la verdad.

Además de que el tío tiene una cara de cemento armado todo hay que decirlo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Jun 2022)

quizas ya lo pusisteis no se
pero por si no

os acordais de la frase de modric?

* "Si ganamos al PSG, ganamos la Champions".*


----------



## loquehayqueoir (2 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> marcelo el mejor defensa izquierdo del mundo en sus años



Marcelo es el mejor lateral izquierdo de la historia del Madrid, para mí sin discusión. Sé que Roberto Carlos lucía mucho más físicamente y tal, pero lo de ese hombre jugando de media punta creador desde el lateral izquierdo, con su afro al viento...


----------



## juantxxxo (2 Jun 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Aquí había uno de Barça que decía que el que su equipo jugase la UEFA era un accidente, lo grave era haber perdido contra el Sheriff.
> 
> Lo que no se diga en burbuja...


----------



## 4motion (2 Jun 2022)

Ver a los piperos de pedreTROLL blanquear a bale me produce DESCOJONO e INDIGNACIÓN a partes iguales.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## spam (2 Jun 2022)

La carta de despedida de Garecito también desprende grandeza. No olvidemos todo lo bueno que nos dio hasta que se rompió el hechizo. Y que Madrid siempre estuvo por encima de Wales y Golf cuando tuvo que rebelarse ante Levy para llegar aquí, que aprendan otros. Uno di noi.

Cómo hubiera todo si hubiéramos podido contar con este tipo y con Hazard al 100% de su potencial.


----------



## Satori (2 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Marcelo es el mejor lateral izquierdo de la historia del Madrid, para mí sin discusión. Sé que Roberto Carlos lucía mucho más físicamente y tal, pero lo de ese hombre jugando de media punta creador desde el lateral izquierdo, con su afro al viento...



Ay, que selectiva es la memoria: ya no nos acordamos de los inmensos huecos que dejaban en la defensa los dos brasileiros al subir al ataque a tontas y a locas, y que costaron varios disgustos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 Jun 2022)

spam dijo:


> La carta de despedida de Garecito también desprende grandeza. No olvidemos todo lo bueno que nos dio hasta que se rompió el hechizo. Y que Madrid siempre estuvo por encima de Wales y Golf cuando tuvo que rebelarse ante Levy para llegar aquí, que aprendan otros. Uno di noi.
> 
> Cómo hubiera todo si hubiéramos podido contar con este tipo y con Hazard al 100% de su potencial.




quién se la escribió? Porque este hombre sabe de castellano lo mismo que yo de mandarín.


----------



## Roedr (2 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Quiero por enésima vez reivindicar el legado de Gareth Bale, podéis pensar lo que queráis pero cuando llegó en el verano de 2013 algo cambió en el Madrid que nos hizo dar un salto adelante (no fue sólo él, lo reconozco, llegaron también el mejor Isco, Casemiro y Carvajal en aquel verano, ojalá los hubiera tenido Mourinho). Lo digo porque la web oficial del Madrid despide a Bale haciendo alusión a sus títulos conseguidos, ni más ni menos que 19 en 9 temporadas (que en verdad son 8 pues 1 estuvo cedido al Tottenham):
> 
> Comunicado Oficial: Bale | Real Madrid CF
> 
> Y en ese momento te das cuenta de lo patética que es la estadística de Marcelo con 25 títulos en 15 temporadas, por mucho que ahora le lluevan elogios. Osea de los 25 títulos que ganó Marcelo ni más ni menos que 19 los comparte con Bale en 9 años, es decir, en los 6 años anteriores a que llegase Bale resulta que Marcelo sólo ganó 6 títulos (3 ligas, 2 supercopas, 1 copa del rey, 0 Champions) de los cuales sólo 4 son importantes. Me vais a perdonar pero es una estadística LA-MEN-TA-BLE se mire como se mire.



Bale: jugadorazo total y cretino total a partes iguales. Lo que más me sorprende es que se haya tirado 9 años en el Madrid. Es el resultado de una mezcla entre CR7 y Mariano.


----------



## Roedr (2 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> si fuese al tenis si
> pero marcelo y bale no juegan solos , juegan con otros 10
> y los madrid de marcelo y de bale no fueron los mismos durante 7 años
> 
> ...



Bueno, según su carta de despedida hizo mucho: pasárselo de puta madre.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Marcelo es el mejor lateral izquierdo de la historia del Madrid, para mí sin discusión. Sé que Roberto Carlos lucía mucho más físicamente y tal, pero lo de ese hombre jugando de media punta creador desde el lateral izquierdo, con su afro al viento...



Seguramente si. 
aunque hay algún otro como por ejemplo en la época de nuestros abuelos: Gento


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> quién se la escribió? Porque este hombre sabe de castellano lo mismo que yo de mandarín.



esta en inglés 
y luego traducida en español


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Bale: jugadorazo total y cretino total a partes iguales. Lo que más me sorprende es que se haya tirado 9 años en el Madrid. Es el resultado de una mezcla entre CR7 y Mariano.




yo nunca he visto ese jugadorazo del que hablas.

Es un jugador de 3 momentos

gol de copa del rey

chilena en champions

remate de cabeza en champions contra el atletic para poner el 2-1


a parte de esto es un jugador que no ha hecho más en el madrid

tecnicamente muy malo. Lo único que tiene bale es el físico.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> *yo nunca he visto ese jugadorazo del que hablas.*
> 
> .....
> 
> *tecnicamente muy malo.* Lo único que tiene bale es el físico.



por lo que dices si : no le viste


----------



## feps (2 Jun 2022)

Los jugadores británicos nunca se han adaptado al fútbol español. La inmensa mayoría ni siquiera aprenden el idioma. Prefiero mil veces a cualquier otro europeo o a un sudamericano.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> por lo que dices si : no le viste




será que no estoy cegato


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Jun 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Piqué: "El Atlético de Madrid es el segundo equipo de España"
> 
> 
> La sola presencia de Gerard Piqué ya genera expectación. Si habla, mucha más, ya que cada palabra que pronuncia incrementa el interés por él. Así ha sucedido esta mañana en la Ciut
> ...



El bueno de gery no mintió. El paleti es el segundo equipo de España... Tras el Madric


----------



## filets (2 Jun 2022)

Pedis a los jugadores que pongan al Madrid por delante de su seleccion
Y este sinvergüenza que pone al GOLF antes del MADRID le lameis el culo
ES UN SINVERGÜENZA




Su participacion en la champions


----------



## Agente Coulson (2 Jun 2022)

HATE dijo:


> Con Bale te queda la sensacion de que te has perdido un futbolista superior al visto durante las pocas temporadas donde se lesionó lo justo y necesario. Una pena para el mundo del fútbol la verdad.
> 
> Además de que el tío tiene una cara de cemento armado todo hay que decirlo.



Con Ancelotti de entrenador en vez de Zidane creo que Bale hubiera dado mucho más.

Zidane le sacrificó para dar minutos a Asensio, en una posición que ni siquiera es apropiada para Asensio, que no tiene desborde ni por velocidad ni por regate.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1077193
> 
> 
> Pedis a los jugadores que pongan al Madrid por delante de su seleccion
> ...



fue un sinverguenza en sus ultimos años
porque ahi pasó algo muy raro entre el y el club , yo diria mas exactamente entre el y zidane
en mi opinion zidane no queria que le hiciera sombra a benzema al irse cristiano
porque si : bale era *mucho mejor* que benzema , por lo menos en aquellos años

zidane el que casi nunca daba oportunidades a los jovenes , por ejemplo a vinicius ,
llegó a sacar a jugar a jovenes don nadie del castilla antes que a bale al que dejaba en el banquillo o en la grada
el mismo zidane que luego en ruedas de prensa decia que con bale no pasaba nada y todo estaba bien : un JETA CINICO donde los haya

bale fue un *JUGADORAZO*
tan solo medio peldaño por debajo de cristiano
incluso hubiera sido otro cristiano si lo hubiera dado todo aun mas

bale tuvo 4 o 5 años en perfecta unidad con el madrid
haciendo jugadas y goles de top mundial

asi como ese mismo bale luego se convirtió o lo convirtieron , las dos cosas yo creo , en un don nadie y JETA en el madrid

cuando se fue cristiano a bale , si a bale , no a benzema , desde el club se le pidió que tomara las riendas del equipo
y asi lo hizo : marcaba goles esa temporada en liga casi como cristiano

@*P'tit Quinquin*

si pone "video no disponible" darle click para ir a youtube

*



*


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## cebollo (2 Jun 2022)

Las críticas a Bale en la prensa española empiezan porque quieren hacerle hueco a Isco en el once. Y el discurso es que con 4 centrocampistas el equipo se parte menos, juega mejor etc. Y cuando Isco empieza a decaer hacen el mismo rollo con Asensio.

Os recuerdo que hubo una época en que decían que Morata merecía ser titular antes que Benzema.

El discurso es siempre promocionar al jugador español que les da entrevistas en las convocatorias de la selección, les cuenta cotilleos de vestuario, el representante les invita a comilonas, la escuela Casillas.

Un extranjero tímido que no da entrevistas no les sirve.

Lo peor es que por patrioterismo todo eso cuela. Hace 5 años haces una encuesta a la entrada del Bernabeu y todos los piperos te dicen que Isco es mejor que Modric.


----------



## xilebo (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (2 Jun 2022)

Vengaaa otro macaco.
Me lo he pasado de puta madre esta temporada y tal,
pero hasta que no vuelvan a fichar a un blanco no voy a volver a ver ningún partido de esta gente.
Es insultante. Y descarado ya.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Los jugadores británicos nunca se han adaptado al fútbol español. La inmensa mayoría ni siquiera aprenden el idioma. Prefiero mil veces a cualquier otro europeo o a un sudamericano.




todo ingles es engreido y lleno de ego
les enseñan a ser asi de padres a hijos
diciendo ellos mismos que son el mejor pais del mundo y todos los demas estan por debajo

con esa mentalidad , y mas viniendo a España , enemigo historico de inglaterra
encaja que a todos ellos les cueste integrarse
y aun mas logico que cuando salen vuelvan a escupir otro poco contra España o en este caso contra el madrid
vease de ejemplo los dos payasos ingleses exmadridistas : owen y macmanaman , ambos sobre todo el primero ninguneando al madrid en esta copa de europa

estoy de acuerdo contigo
si yo fuera responsable de fichajes
evitaria a toda costa fichar a ingleses 
salvo que hubiera alguno que fuera otro cristiano


----------



## Edu.R (2 Jun 2022)

Bale merece ser recordado, el problema es que nos ha sabido a poco y encima ha tenido "gestos feos" con el Club. Eso es lo que le ha condenado. Igual que Casillas era el puto amo, pero a nivel interno tuvo esos "gestos" que generaron una antipatía "difícil de corregir".

Bale ha sido un jugador más de momentos que de regularidad. Por ejemplo, Modric no tiene un "momentazo", pero su aportación durante más de una década es indudable y mucho mas importante que la de Bale (En global).


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (2 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Las críticas a Bale en la prensa española empiezan porque quieren hacerle hueco a Isco en el once. Y el discurso es que con 4 centrocampistas el equipo se parte menos, juega mejor etc. Y cuando Isco empieza a decaer hacen el mismo rollo con Asensio.
> 
> Os recuerdo que hubo una época en que decían que Morata merecía ser titular antes que Benzema.
> 
> ...



Que en un Bernabeu en el que coincidieron los mejores Modric, Cr y Bale la gente gritase Isco, Isco dice mucho, malo y mucho.

Completamente de acuerdo con tu vision.


----------



## Woden (2 Jun 2022)

No sé yo si el Chumino este nos conviene a estos precios de los que se hablan. Y si encima hay culebrón tipo Mpané que le den morcilla.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (2 Jun 2022)

Woden dijo:


> No sé yo si el Chumino este nos conviene a estos precios de los que se hablan. Y si encima hay culebrón tipo Mpané que le den morcilla.



Yo creo que lo que menos se necesita reforzar son el medio delcampo y la porteria.

Otra cosa es que aparezca un jugador realmente bueno a un precio realmente asequible como resulto la compra de Camavinga o en su momento de Tibu Curtua


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 Jun 2022)

En el chiringuito ayer todos diciendo que el madrid no debe gastar 80 millones en choua. 

Está claro que no hay ningún medio madridista.

Como perdamos a chou será un error histórico del madrid.

Eso si, ficharemos al paquete de fabian


----------



## MC33 (2 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> todo ingles es engreido y lleno de ego
> les enseñan a ser asi de padres a hijos
> diciendo ellos mismos que son el mejor pais del mundo y todos los demas estan por debajo
> 
> ...



De acuerdo contigo en todo, pero creo que con Maca aka Nicole Kidman, te equivocas.

el no nos ha ninguneado, más bien al contrario


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> En el chiringuito ayer todos diciendo que el madrid no debe gastar 80 millones en choua.
> 
> Está claro que no hay ningún medio madridista.
> 
> ...



Fabián paquete?...que juegue en el calcio no te hace paquete...pero ir al Madrid es la muerte en vida .


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Fabián paquete?...que juegue en el calcio no te hace paquete...pero ir al Madrid es la muerte en vida .




si, FABIAN paquete. Es un paquete que no sirve ni para un equipo tipo patético de madrí. Pero parece que los piperos se han empeñado que este paquete venga al madrí


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Jun 2022)

MC33 dijo:


> De acuerdo contigo en todo, pero creo que con Maca aka Nicole Kidman, te equivocas.
> 
> el no nos ha ninguneado, más bien al contrario




lo de owen fue escandaloso : rozaba ya el insulto contra el madrid


lo de macmanaman fue mas suave : pero en cada eliminatoria que salia comentando en la television inglesa decia que el madrid no pasaria
en todas y cada una de las eliminatorias lo dijo : psg , chelsea , city , liverpool : lo vi en ingles

pero aqui tienes un video en español comentandolo el del video :


minutos 6:23 a 7:30


----------



## Rotto2 (2 Jun 2022)

.


Agente Coulson dijo:


> Con Ancelotti de entrenador en vez de Zidane creo que Bale hubiera dado mucho más.
> 
> Zidane le sacrificó para dar minutos a Asensio, en una posición que ni siquiera es apropiada para Asensio, que no tiene desborde ni por velocidad ni por regate.



Zidane sentó a Bale por Lucas Vázquez que se convirtió en el nuevo protegido de la prensa. Yo he oído a todos ellos decir que siempre cumple, nunca falla, se deja el alma por el club, pero es de un pueblo gallego y no cobra una fortuna, y etc.

Lo mismo que con Isco.

Es verdad que Lucas consiguió el puesto por las continuas lesiones de Bale, igual que Vinicius le quitó el puesto a Hazard por lo mismo. Con tanta lesión llega un momento en que no pueden sentarles y que pierdan la forma para poner al titular que se lesiona en tres partidos.

Bale sobre todo se fue a la mierda por sus lesiones que seguramente las causara su tema mental de no estar integrado, ser tímido e inglés, que no encaja ni uno fuera de su tierra. Debe haber tenido mucha tensión mental por todo eso y no hablar español ni tener amigos, unido a la movida de su suegro yendo a la cárcel por movidón.


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Jun 2022)

Bale es un jeta, pero el Madric de Cristiano, Modric y Zerhio sólo empezó a ganar champions desde su fichaje.


----------



## 4motion (2 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> En el chiringuito ayer todos diciendo que el madrid no debe gastar 80 millones en choua.
> 
> Está claro que no hay ningún medio madridista.
> 
> ...



Son una puta cuadrilla de piperos.

Y el pedreTROLL el más pipero de todos ellos.

Floper trae a touchameni y déjate de hostias. 




Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (2 Jun 2022)

Woden dijo:


> No sé yo si el Chumino este nos conviene a estos precios de los que se hablan. Y si encima hay culebrón tipo Mpané que le den morcilla.



No hay culebrón, el No quiere seguir en Francia.

Es fácil.

Que no te engañen los piperos del. Chiringuito.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cebollo (2 Jun 2022)

En Radio Marca no os van a contar que Kroos es el único futbolista con 5 Champions y un Mundial en su palmares. Os van a contar que Joaquín es un fenómeno porque cuenta chistes de Lepe. 

La prensa deportiva española es así.


----------



## Ritalapollera (2 Jun 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Claro, claro que casualidad.
> 
> Como que Ana Bolena o que Isabel de Austria sean actrices negras en Netflix... Seguro que también es casualidad.
> 
> ...



Tú eres SUBNORMAL. Vaya comparación de rata culerda SUBNORMAL 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feps (2 Jun 2022)

Pagar más de 80 kilos por Tchouaméni sería una locura. Como dice el artículo, la última palabra la tiene el jugador. En cualquier caso, el Madrid no puede ni debe entrar en una puja con los moros. 









El PSG ha perdido la cabeza: ofrecen 100 'kilos' por Tchouaméni


No hay mayor castigo en esta vida para los jeques árabes de Catar que recibir un 'no' por respuesta cuando todo se puede comprar con dinero. Es la filosofía de vida que reina en el Estado y que traslada Al-Khelaïfi en París. Ganaron la partida con Mbappé, regalando las llaves del club, y ahora...




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## 4motion (2 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Pagar más de 80 kilos por Tchouaméni sería una locura. Como dice el artículo, la última palabra la tiene el jugador. En cualquier caso, el Madrid no puede ni debe entrar en una puja con los moros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los moros están fuera si touchameni no quiere jugar en Francia.

Que calienten lo que quieran.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feps (2 Jun 2022)

El Madrid se planta. 









El Real Madrid, firme en su propuesta por Tchouaméni: no se mueve de los 60 millones


Los dirigentes del Real Madrid siguen sin variar su planteamiento respecto al fichaje de Aurelien Tchouaméni. La oferta realizada días atrás es la que sigue estando vigente. No...




amp.marca.com


----------



## Ulises 33 (2 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Es que si el FCB hubiera ganado una Copa de Europa ante la Sampdoria por 1 a 0 en una falta injusta en el último minuto en Barcelona habría habido incendios...



Algunos se creen que no tenemos memoria o no recordamos las tres ligas supergandas, dos de Tenerife y la de Riazor.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Madrid se planta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Genial. Nos traeremos a Fabián por 30.

Es lo que están deseando los piperos


----------



## Ulises 33 (2 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1077193
> 
> 
> Pedis a los jugadores que pongan al Madrid por delante de su seleccion
> ...



Otro que se trago el cuento periolisto, la pancarta no la sacó el y la sacaron contra los periolitos, los cuales vendieron para gente como tu que era contra los aficionados del Madrid. BAle ya es pasado, seguid haciéndole el juego a la prensa, la que nada más llegar se inventó una lesión suya, según Torino news también conocido como el Marsa.


----------



## 4motion (2 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Genial. Nos traeremos a Fabián por 30.
> 
> Es lo que están deseando los piperos



En el Chiringuito aplauden.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ulises 33 (2 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Pagar más de 80 kilos por Tchouaméni sería una locura. Como dice el artículo, la última palabra la tiene el jugador. En cualquier caso, el Madrid no puede ni debe entrar en una puja con los moros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay que tener los cojones bien puestos para decirle al Mónaco, o me voy a l Madrid o me quedo, eso no creo que ocurra ya, ganará el mejor postor y el Madrid no puede pujar con Quatar.


----------



## 4motion (2 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Hay que tener los cojones bien puestos para decirle al Mónaco, o me voy a l Madrid o me quedo, eso no creo que ocurra ya, ganará el mejor postor y el Madrid no puede pujar con Quatar.



Entonces no es jugador real madrid sería un FRAPPE de la vida.

El Madrid llegará a los 70- 80 más variables y vendra. 

Y los mierdas del PSG se comerán los mocos. 


Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rotto2 (2 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Madrid se planta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El Madrid recibiendo su propia medicina. Que los clubes estado son mu malos y no hay derecho que nos quitan los fichajes. Pues se irá al PSG como Mbappé. Y cuando llora el Bayern por lo mismo ya te partes de risa. El depredador absoluto que lleva ganadas las últimas 50 ligas seguidas.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (2 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Genial. Nos traeremos a Fabián por 30.
> 
> Es lo que están deseando los piperos



Tranquilo que Fabián no va a venir.
Anda que no hay negros para fichar.


----------



## Ulises 33 (2 Jun 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Entonces no es jugador real madrid sería un FRAPPE de la vida.
> 
> El Madrid llegará a los 70- 80 más variables y vendra.
> 
> ...



Nunca sabremos la verdad de las negociaciones, no hay periodismo, solo opinadores. Hasta la fecha el que se puede decir que está fichado es Antoñito Rudiger, que tiene pinta de ser un gran profesional, creo que puede integrarse tan rápido como lo hizo Alaba, además, seguro que se ayudarán por el idioma y el puesto, me imagino que le meterá en dinámica de grupo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Hay que tener los cojones bien puestos para decirle al Mónaco, o me voy a l Madrid o me quedo, eso no creo que ocurra ya, ganará el mejor postor y el Madrid no puede pujar con Quatar.



no es tener cojones 
es querer jugar en el Madrid 
aunque eso le suponga al jugador no ganar tanto


si para tchouameni el añadido de dinero que le pudiera dar el psg es lo importante entonces largo.

además ni que no fuera a ganar sus millones con el Madrid!


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Jun 2022)

si como parece anceloti es el que ha pedido a fabian , demuestra efectivamente que esta senil

fabian es un isco
lo unico que con unos años menos

no es ninguna exageracion ni broma

es mas: yo diría que isco tiene más calidad


----------



## Gorrión (2 Jun 2022)

Rüdiger oficial









Comunicado Oficial: Rüdiger | Real Madrid CF


Web Oficial del Real Madrid con las últimas noticias, fotos, videos y venta de entradas para los partidos.




www.realmadrid.com





En cuanto a Chumi, me parece perfecto plantarse en 60, ya está bien de ir tras don nadies.


----------



## El Juani (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Juani (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (2 Jun 2022)

Lo de Bale: se puede defender que sus compañeros/entrenador le hacen mobbing, él pasa mil kilos, y la cosa ha degenerado y ha acabado mal. Hasta ahí, OK, eso pasa todos los días en cientos de lugares de trabajo en España.

Pero el día que salió con la famosa banderita del golf quedó claro que Bale se estaba riendo del club. Hay que ser crédulo para darle la razón desde entonces.


----------



## 4motion (2 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lo de Bale: se puede defender que sus compañeros/entrenador le hacen mobbing, él pasa mil kilos, y la cosa ha degenerado y ha acabado mal. Hasta ahí, OK, eso pasa todos los días en cientos de lugares de trabajo en España.
> 
> Pero el día que salió con la famosa banderita del golf quedó claro que Bale se estaba riendo del club. Hay que ser crédulo para darle la razón desde entonces.



Que no te oigan los piperos de pedreTROLL con el amigo de Cristiano Ronaldo a la cabeza.

Por cierto la diva Cristiano felicito al Real Madrid? 

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Juani (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 Jun 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Rüdiger oficial
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don nadie?jajajsj


Lo dicho, hsy que fichar al megacrack Fabián. Jajajs


----------



## Roedr (2 Jun 2022)

Amigues, a quién sacamos del 11 titular para meter Rudiger?. Nunca he acabado de entender este fichaje a menos que se quiera vender a alguien.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Amigues, a quién sacamos del 11 titular para meter Rudiger?. Nunca he acabado de entender este fichaje a menos que se quiera vender a alguien.



Ahora te puedes permitir que se te lesione un titular atrás sin que haya un destrozo...en caso de vender a alguien Mendy por 40/50 kilos me parecería lo más razonable


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Jun 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ahora te puedes permitir que se te lesione un titular atrás sin que haya un destrozo...en caso de vender a alguien Mendy por 40/50 kilos me parecería lo más razonable



yo no vendería a mendy (salvo que se trajera en su sustitucion otro igual o mejor)

por si alguien no vio las eliminatorias de copa de europa fue fundamental.
en la final eliminó a salah salvo esa jugada donde medio se le va y consigue tirar a porteria

no entiendo que problema hay en tener 1 o 2 jugadores de más en la defensa.
precisamente de eso se trata: rotar y tener recambios


----------



## Lomo Plateado (2 Jun 2022)

Florentino, si me lees , FICHA A DI MARIA.
Bueno,Feito y Barato


----------



## loquehayqueoir (2 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Amigues, a quién sacamos del 11 titular para meter Rudiger?. Nunca he acabado de entender este fichaje a menos que se quiera vender a alguien.



Jugamos una prórroga de Champions con una defensa que era Lucas Vázquez-Carvajal-Alaba-Marcelo. No hay más preguntas señoría.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Jun 2022)

Curtuá

Alaba-Rudi-Limi-Carva

Case-Modric-Kross-Fede

Vini-Benze


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Amigues, a quién sacamos del 11 titular para meter Rudiger?. Nunca he acabado de entender este fichaje a menos que se quiera vender a alguien.



Es un fichaje a coste cero. Mendy al banquillo y Vallejo ni convocado, aunque Mendy jugará la mitad de partidos por lo menos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Jun 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ahora te puedes permitir que se te lesione un titular atrás sin que haya un destrozo...en caso de vender a alguien Mendy por 40/50 kilos me parecería lo más razonable



No tenemos más laterales izmierdos. Vallejo va a salir.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## xilebo (2 Jun 2022)

*Así queda el once del Madrid con la llegada de Rüdiger*

*Ancelotti* apuntala el centro de la defensa con el internacional alemán. Su fichaje desplaza a *Alaba* al lateral izquierdo de los blancos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Jun 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Florentino, si me lees , FICHA A DI MARIA.
> Bueno,Feito y Barato



esperemos que florentino no lea estos foros


----------



## vurvujo (2 Jun 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Ay, que selectiva es la memoria: ya no nos acordamos de los inmensos huecos que dejaban en la defensa los dos brasileiros al subir al ataque a tontas y a locas, y que costaron varios disgustos.



Claro, pero precisamente es esa capacidad de ataque tan brutal que tenían ambos que condicionaba completamente a los equipos rivales y sí a veces nos tomaban muy mal parados pero compensaba por mucho. 

Cada uno con sus características, Robert Carlos con su exhuberancia física y Marcelo con su precisión y habilidad de jugador de fútbol sala, hacían inútiles a las bandas derechas de los rivales.


----------



## vurvujo (2 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



La defensa tiene mejor pinta que esta temperorada que finaliza. Al final no salió tan mal, pero hubo momentos críticos, esépecialmente cuando Mendy y Carvajal estuvieron lesionados. Por suerte Nacho rindió mucho mejor de lo esperado.
Igual me sigue faldando alguien, especialmente al lado derecho.


----------



## vurvujo (2 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Amigues, a quién sacamos del 11 titular para meter Rudiger?. Nunca he acabado de entender este fichaje a menos que se quiera vender a alguien.



Llevas razón, tiene un encaje complicado.

No se si la idea es desplazar a Mendy ó Casemir con Alaba.


----------



## vurvujo (2 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Jugamos una prórroga de Champions con una defensa que era Lucas Vázquez-Carvajal-Alaba-Marcelo. No hay más preguntas señoría.



Y


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (2 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Parece bastante amoroso, esperemos que nos se nos folle a la higa de cejoloti


----------



## Malvender (2 Jun 2022)

Cada vez nos parecemos más a la selección de Sudáfrica….
bueno no, que ellos tienen dos blancos


----------



## Ulises 33 (2 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lo de Bale: se puede defender que sus compañeros/entrenador le hacen mobbing, él pasa mil kilos, y la cosa ha degenerado y ha acabado mal. Hasta ahí, OK, eso pasa todos los días en cientos de lugares de trabajo en España.
> 
> Pero el día que salió con la famosa banderita del golf quedó claro que Bale se estaba riendo del club. Hay que ser crédulo para darle la razón desde entonces.



Otro que se tragó al Marsa, joder, no tenéis remedio. Se rie de los periodistas, ellos dicen que es del Madrid y le comprais el cuento a los trileros periolistos, luego es normal que se rian de sus oyentes y lectores.
ES como lo de Courtois y el lado bueno, habla el tio del Liverpool y los periolistos meten que es del Patético de Madrid.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Jun 2022)

A ver chicos.

Somos un club saneado, con historia y ganador. Pero contra el caudal de dinero infinito que viene de Oriente no podemos luchar, salvo que Dios nos ayude, como este año.

La Champions de este año es BRVVVVTAL e irrepetible, pero a medio plazo, si la UEFA no hace nada, tendremos que aceptar nuestra posición hasta que los jeques se cansen/aburran, la UEFA haga algo o seguir con la estrategia de "joven que promete".

Si el PSG paga 120 millones por Chuameni y se lo queda, nos tendremos que joder. Es asi. De error histórico nada. Igual que si nosotros haciendo un esfuerzo económico le podemos ofrecer 30 a Moneypé, el PSG le paga 100 y los sueños se desvanecen, pues tenemos que jodernos.

Lo único bueno, que el Shitty o el PSG, al menos uno de los dos, en 2023 seguirá sin ganar la orejona.


----------



## feps (2 Jun 2022)

No es fake


----------



## HDR (2 Jun 2022)

Viendo esto, cómo estaban en el vestuario, lo bien que les iba todo... Me pregunto qué pensarán ahora los Ramos, Cristiano, Varane... Qué pasará por esas cabecitas, que se creyeron con capacidad de echarle pulsos al Real Madrid, y que ahora ven desde fuera a los Benzema, Vinicius, Modric, siguiendo en esa dinámica triunfal, mientras ellos se mueren de asco en equipos muertos, o en ligas de solteros contra casados.


----------



## Rotto2 (2 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Amigues, a quién sacamos del 11 titular para meter Rudiger?. Nunca he acabado de entender este fichaje a menos que se quiera vender a alguien.



Hay rumores de que Mendy pide aumento grande o se va al Bayern o el United y que Florentino piensa venderlo por una buena oferta.


----------



## cebollo (2 Jun 2022)

La Reina de Inglaterra ha nombrado caballero de la orden del Imperio británico a Bale por donar dinero a hospitales. 

Me encanta que sean imperialistas expresamente y de forma oficial. Mucho más listos que nosotros.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> La Reina de Inglaterra ha nombrado caballero de la orden del Imperio británico a Bale por donar dinero a hospitales.
> 
> Me encanta que sean imperialistas expresamente y de forma oficial. Mucho más listos que nosotros.



Aquí solo tenemos al marqués del bosque..


----------



## feps (2 Jun 2022)

La prensa francesa y sus jeques están inflando el tema Tchouaméni. Al parecer el Madrid se ha plantado y en ningún caso va a pagar 80 kilos por su traspaso. Flopper ha salido muy escarmentado y no va entrar en ninguna subasta.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (2 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> La prensa francesa y sus jeques están inflando el tema Tchouaméni. Al parecer el Madrid se ha plantado y en ningún caso va a pagar 80 kilos por su traspaso. Flopper ha salido muy escarmentado y no va entrar en ninguna subasta.



Igual este año sólo toca Rudiger ... a ver si suben a alguno de la cantera.


----------



## feps (2 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Igual este año sólo toca Rudiger ... a ver si suben a alguno de la cantera.



Estaría muy bien. Tengo claro que si contratan a Tchouaméni, no van a hacer ningún fichajazo más. De hecho hay tres o cuatro jugadores del Castilla que están pidiendo a gritos un puesto en el primer equipo.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (2 Jun 2022)

A ver si no viene el Chuta Mendys y ficha algo más blanco. Gavi, aprovechando que se le han follado a la madre, por ejemplo.


----------



## HDR (2 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> La prensa francesa y sus jeques están inflando el tema Tchouaméni. Al parecer el Madrid se ha plantado y en ningún caso va a pagar 80 kilos por su traspaso. Flopper ha salido muy escarmentado y no va entrar en ninguna subasta.



Pues debiera entrar, pero para encarecérselo al PSG. Está claro que va a ir al PSG porque siempre van a pagar más, y van con la cosa de quitarle al Madrid todo lo que pretenda. Pues bueno, que tengan que pagar 140 millones. Los pagan. La FIFA es una mafia, les permiten todo porque a ellos también les caen maletines hasta arriba de papelitos, así que al menos que se tengan que gastar un pastizal exagerado cada vez que quieran fichar algo.


----------



## feps (2 Jun 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Pues debiera entrar, pero para encarecérselo al PSG. Está claro que va a ir al PSG porque siempre van a pagar más, y van con la cosa de quitarle al Madrid todo lo que pretenda. Pues bueno, que tengan que pagar 140 millones. Los pagan. La FIFA es una mafia, les permiten todo porque a ellos también les caen maletines hasta arriba de papelitos, así que al menos que se tengan que gastar un pastizal exagerado cada vez que quieran fichar algo.



La táctica del PSG es inflar todos los posibles fichajes del Madrid. Como Flopper no va a entrar en pujas, los equipos se van a tener que comer a esos jugadores, porque el PSG no va a fichar a una docena de futbolistas, ya que el escándalo financiero sería más mayúsculo si cabe.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Jun 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Pues debiera entrar, pero para encarecérselo al PSG. Está claro que va a ir al PSG porque siempre van a pagar más, y van con la cosa de quitarle al Madrid todo lo que pretenda. Pues bueno, que tengan que pagar 140 millones. Los pagan. La FIFA es una mafia, les permiten todo porque a ellos también les caen maletines hasta arriba de papelitos, así que al menos que se tengan que gastar un pastizal exagerado cada vez que quieran fichar algo.



Da igual.

Si tu tienes 500 y tu rival 1.000, bueno. Puedes tocar los huevecillos. Pero tu tienes 500 y tu rival 100.000. Da igual lo que hagas.

Tu ves lo que paga el PSG por los fichajes y los sueldos, y aparte de que el doping es evidente, es que por lo financiero no puedes competir.

Un club con perdidas constantes que paga los sueldos más altos de Europa, y que encima no gana es una DESGRACIA se mire como se mire. 

Me genera más respeto el Eibar que el PSG.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Tiene 34 años. Es ahora o nunca.



Precisamente por eso, nunca.


----------



## HDR (2 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> el PSG no va a fichar a una docena de futbolistas



Va a fichar a los 3 o 4 muy buenos que tienen nivel para jugar en el Madrid, y a partir de ahí en el mercado quedarán jugadores de nivel Europa League.


----------



## feps (2 Jun 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Va a fichar a los 3 o 4 muy buenos que tienen nivel para jugar en el Madrid, y a partir de ahí en el mercado quedarán jugadores de nivel Europa League.



La lista de posibles fichajes es amplia, bastante mayor de lo que se está publicando. En cualquier caso la clave siempre está en el jugador. Si es sólo un mercenario, que se vaya con los jeques.


----------



## filets (2 Jun 2022)

La clave es el jugador. Si el chutameny quiere jugar en el Madrid da igual que el QSG ofrezca 200M al Monaco

Pero vamos que tmb existen Kubo, Brahim, Reinier más los del Castilla. No es imprescindible fichar todo lo hypeado por la prensa


----------



## seven up (2 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Hay rumores de que Mendy pide aumento grande o se va al Bayern o el United y que Florentino piensa venderlo por una buena oferta.



El rumor no es nuevo, ya viene desde el principio de temporada:

Ferland Mendy pide un aumento de salario y complica su estadía en Real Madrid
*Ferland Mendy pide un aumento de salario y complica su estadía en Real Madrid*


Mendy tensa la cuerda en el Real Madrid
*Mendy tensa la cuerda en el Real Madrid*
*Quiere un mejor contrato con los 'blancos' y para conseguirlo una de las estrategias que sigue su entorno es amenazar con irse al PSG*


----------



## Ulises 33 (2 Jun 2022)

seven up dijo:


> El rumor no es nuevo, ya viene desde el principio de temporada:
> 
> Ferland Mendy pide un aumento de salario y complica su estadía en Real Madrid
> *Ferland Mendy pide un aumento de salario y complica su estadía en Real Madrid*
> ...



Si es verdad lo que dicen, habrá que verlo, es la venta del verano del Madrid más Asencio, subirán un canterano y Alaba de lateral.


----------



## feps (2 Jun 2022)

Que los moros paguen la cláusula de Mendy.


----------



## filets (2 Jun 2022)

seven up dijo:


> *Quiere un mejor contrato con los 'blancos' y para conseguirlo una de las estrategias que sigue su entorno es amenazar con irse al PSG*



Jugador del Madrid que mente al innombrable A LA PUTA CALLE
¿Te quiere el QSG? Pues que pague la clausula y aurriai


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (2 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Estaría muy bien. Tengo claro que si contratan a Tchouaméni, no van a hacer ningún fichajazo más. De hecho hay tres o cuatro jugadores del Castilla que están pidiendo a gritos un puesto en el primer equipo.



A ver si se lo explican a Carletto.

Las ventajas de que la cantera saque algún jugador de vez en cuando útil. Con útil quiere decir que, ahora mismo, con las estadísticas avanzadas, gente que parece normal, en determinados contextos son como cracks. Para este tipo de jugadores para no más de 10 partidos por temporada, no te puedes gastar 50 millones y cinco de ficha.

Tirar de la cantera está bien, y a veces salen cracks, pero para eso hay que querer. Está bien fichar negrocs que corren mucho, pero eso es lo fácil (y más caro)



seven up dijo:


> El rumor no es nuevo, ya viene desde el principio de temporada:
> 
> Ferland Mendy pide un aumento de salario y complica su estadía en Real Madrid
> *Ferland Mendy pide un aumento de salario y complica su estadía en Real Madrid*
> ...



Pues como ofrezcan pasta, Florentino se la va a llevar a hombros a París.

Edito: en anti pop-up me dice que tengo 755 anuncios bloqueados, no lo iba a poner porque no me importa que el FLORO gane dinero con publicidad, pero lo de las últimas semanas era *INSOPORTABLE*.


----------



## cebollo (2 Jun 2022)

El cotilleo del día es que Shakira pilló a Piqué con la madre de Gavi. Otros dicen que con la hermana. 
¿Qué dice Rubiales de todo esto?


----------



## xilebo (2 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El cotilleo del día es que Shakira pilló a Piqué con la madre de Gavi. Otros dicen que con la hermana.
> ¿Qué dice Rubiales de todo esto?



Que le han hackeado el movil


----------



## xilebo (2 Jun 2022)

*Jovic se la juega*

El delantero serbio tiene por delante cuatro partidos con su selección para ponerse en el mercado tras una temporada casi desaparecido en el *Madrid*.


----------



## _Suso_ (2 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Edito: en anti pop-up me dice que tengo 755 anuncios bloqueados, no lo iba a poner porque no me importa que el FLORO gane dinero con publicidad, pero lo de las últimas semanas era *INSOPORTABLE*.



Calopez hijo puta


----------



## Th89 (2 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El cotilleo del día es que Shakira pilló a Piqué con la madre de Gavi. Otros dicen que con la hermana.
> ¿Qué dice Rubiales de todo esto?



El runrún no está al nivel del Caminero-Cornuone, pero promete.

La medio mora se está dando con el murazo ya.


----------



## 4motion (2 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El cotilleo del día es que Shakira pilló a Piqué con la madre de Gavi. Otros dicen que con la hermana.
> ¿Qué dice Rubiales de todo esto?



Ahora se entiende que gavi no renueva.

Jajajaja

Puto piqué.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## filets (2 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El cotilleo del día es que Shakira pilló a Piqué con la madre de Gavi. Otros dicen que con la hermana.
> ¿Qué dice Rubiales de todo esto?





*Gerard Piqué Bernabéu* se esta focando a pelito a la hermana de Gavi.


----------



## 4motion (2 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> *Gerard Piqué Bernabéu* se esta focando a pelito a la hermana de Gavi.



A la madre. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## seven up (2 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> A ver si se lo explican a Carletto.
> 
> Las ventajas de que la cantera saque algún jugador de vez en cuando útil. Con útil quiere decir que, ahora mismo, con las estadísticas avanzadas, gente que parece normal, en determinados contextos son como cracks. Para este tipo de jugadores para no más de 10 partidos por temporada, no te puedes gastar 50 millones y cinco de ficha.
> 
> ...



El Mendy y su agente son gilipollas, tiene el chaval una ficha de 9 millones brutos, lo mismo que Militao y Carbajal (más o menos están a su nivel de juego), si se la suben un poco se pone al nivel de Casemiro y aquí hablamos de palabras mayores por que este aun en horas bajas le da mil vueltas. En el transfermarkt ponen que cuando el Real Madrid pagó por él 48 millones de euros, su valor de mercado era solo de 30 millones. Al día de hoy está valorado solo en 50 millones, es decir, se ha revalorizado en 2 millones de euros durante estas tres temporadas. Dudo mucho que el PSG u otro club paguen mucho más de los 50 millones, con lo cual se va a quedar en el Real Madrid hasta fin de contrato (2025) y sin aumento.


----------



## Rotto2 (2 Jun 2022)

¿Alguien sabe por qué Tebas/LFP y Rubiales/Piqué están a cuchilladas mafiosas?

Es muy fuerte lo que está pasando y no se habla nada de ello. Todos los medios callando como putas protegiendo a Rubiales y Piqué.

Lo de Shakira y la hermana esa que se folla lo deben haber soltado también ellos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 Jun 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> A ver si no viene el Chuta Mendys y ficha algo más blanco. Gavi, aprovechando que se le han follado a la madre, por ejemplo.




Y Fabián, que no se te olvide Fabián. Que me han dicho los piperos que es mu bueno


----------



## filets (2 Jun 2022)

4motion dijo:


> A la madre.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk






Ni de coña se esta follando a ese cranco




se folla a la hermana (izq)


----------



## Rotto2 (2 Jun 2022)

seven up dijo:


> El Mendy y su agente son gilipollas, tiene el chaval una ficha de 9 millones brutos, lo mismo que Militao y Carbajal (más o menos están a su nivel de juego), si se la suben un poco se pone al nivel de Casemiro y aquí hablamos de palabras mayores por que este aun en horas bajas le da mil vueltas. En el transfermarkt ponen que cuando el Real Madrid pagó por él 48 millones de euros, su valor de mercado era solo de 30 millones. Al día de hoy está valorado solo en 50 millones, es decir, se ha revalorizado en 2 millones de euros durante estas tres temporadas. Dudo mucho que el PSG u otro club paguen mucho más de los 50 millones, con lo cual se va a quedar en el Real Madrid hasta fin de contrato (2025) y sin aumento.



Mendy es el peor 3 que hemos tenido. Coentrao defendía muy bien pero atacaba mucho mejor y era suplente o sea que Mendy ya se puede ir con viento fresco. Theo en el Milán ha triunfado por ejemplo. Muy vendible si se pone tonto. Nadie le echara de menos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Jun 2022)

Chavales, como el hilo del barsalona esta que da pena, lo pongo por aqui.

Que rulen fotos de la madre de Gavi, que se la ha jinchado el Piquete.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1077830
> 
> 
> Ni de coña se esta follando a ese cranco
> ...









Yo me fockeaba a la madre tambien.


----------



## filets (2 Jun 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Yo me fockeaba a la madre tambien.



Y a Gavi si te deja


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> Y a Gavi si te deja



Tambien, tiene un poco pinta de lesbiana.


----------



## Chichimango (2 Jun 2022)

seven up dijo:


> El Mendy y su agente son gilipollas, tiene el chaval una ficha de 9 millones brutos, lo mismo que Militao y Carbajal (más o menos están a su nivel de juego), si se la suben un poco se pone al nivel de Casemiro y aquí hablamos de palabras mayores por que este aun en horas bajas le da mil vueltas. En el transfermarkt ponen que cuando el Real Madrid pagó por él 48 millones de euros, su valor de mercado era solo de 30 millones. Al día de hoy está valorado solo en 50 millones, es decir, se ha revalorizado en 2 millones de euros durante estas tres temporadas. Dudo mucho que el PSG u otro club paguen mucho más de los 50 millones, con lo cual se va a quedar en el Real Madrid hasta fin de contrato (2025) y sin aumento.



Después de lo de Mbappé, los móviles de los presidentes de media Europa tienen que estar echando humo con exigencias para mejorar los contratos de los futbolistas. Es insostenible lo que le van a pagar a ese tipo, y QSG solo hay uno. Quien no tenga sitio allí, tendrá que joderse. 

Lo que no puede permitirse el Madrid (ni nadie) es soltarle 10 kilazos limpios al año (por decir algo) a un Mendy de la vida, que hace su función en el equipo pero que, si no es el último mono de la plantilla, le anda cerca.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Jun 2022)

La verdad es que estaria bastante bien que Pique le dijera a Gavi, "Desde ahora me puedes llamar papa"


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Jun 2022)

Espero que Pique se presente a la presidencia del Barcelona, nos puede asegurar momentos muy buenos.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (2 Jun 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Espero que Pique se presente a la presidencia del Barcelona, nos puede asegurar momentos muy buenos.



Un Laporta pijo e infinitamente más engreído.


----------



## Roedr (2 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Hay rumores de que Mendy pide aumento grande o se va al Bayern o el United y que Florentino piensa venderlo por una buena oferta.



Mendy se ve mamadu pata negra, todo por la pasta. Entonces, todo encajaría.


----------



## pepetemete (2 Jun 2022)

A Halland no lo ficharon porque era blanco.
Desmiéntemelo si puedes


----------



## feps (2 Jun 2022)

La cláusula de Mendy es de 250 kilos. Por ser los jeques se lo dejamos en la mitad.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Mendy se ve mamadu pata negra, todo por la pasta. Entonces, todo encajaría.



Ese negro lo unico que tiene de blanco es la dentadura, que se vaya.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> La cláusula de Mendy es de 250 kilos. Por ser los jeques se lo dejamos en la mitad.



Florentiniano lo vendera si viene una buena oferta, tienes a Alaba que este año sera titular en el lugar de Mendy.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1077830
> 
> 
> Ni de coña se esta follando a ese cranco
> ...




Que mal gusto tiene el frente mono.

Mira que es fea Shakira pero esta se las trae


----------



## xilebo (2 Jun 2022)

*Esperemos que no*


----------



## Roedr (2 Jun 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Chavales, como el hilo del barsalona esta que da pena, lo pongo por aqui.
> 
> Que rulen fotos de la madre de Gavi, que se la ha jinchado el Piquete.



Coña o realismo mágico?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1077830
> 
> 
> Ni de coña se esta follando a ese cranco
> ...


----------



## Th89 (2 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1077830
> 
> 
> Ni de coña se esta follando a ese cranco
> ...



Me cuadra más.

Pero vamos, no habrá tías, y con la cartera que gasta y no siendo feo, ya son ganas de liarla


----------



## vurvujo (2 Jun 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> A ver si no viene el Chuta Mendys y ficha algo más blanco. *Gavi, aprovechando que se le han follado a la madre, por ejemplo*.



¿De qué hablas??????

No ando muy al tanto de los cotilleos.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (2 Jun 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿De qué hablas??????
> 
> No ando muy al tanto de los cotilleos.



Mira los mensajes después del mío... Ya verás ya.


----------



## MTJohnny (2 Jun 2022)

Cualquier día en el Bernabéu:

COURTOIS

MILITAO
RUDIGER
ALABA
MENDY

CAMAVINGA
CASEMIRO
TCHOUAMENI (como se llame)

RODRYGO
MARIANO
VINICIUS


Joder con "el equipo blanco".


----------



## vurvujo (2 Jun 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Mira los mensajes después del mío... Ya verás ya.



Ya ya... estaba todo después.

Sorprendido me hallo


----------



## seven up (2 Jun 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Después de lo de Mbappé, los móviles de los presidentes de media Europa tienen que estar echando humo con exigencias para mejorar los contratos de los futbolistas. Es insostenible lo que le van a pagar a ese tipo, y QSG solo hay uno. Quien no tenga sitio allí, tendrá que joderse.
> 
> Lo que no puede permitirse el Madrid (ni nadie) es soltarle 10 kilazos limpios al año (por decir algo) a un Mendy de la vida, que hace su función en el equipo pero que, si no es el último mono de la plantilla, le anda cerca.



Lo hablamos el otro día, toda esta locura y amenaza continua a la aristocracia de los clubs europeos solo tiene una solución, la superliga. Si la UEFA no defiende a sus clubs ya sea por corrupción, por incompetencia o por negligencia, estos tendrán que crear una competición donde todos se ciñan a las mismas reglas y nadie realice dumping inverso a los demás. No sería nuevo en el mundo del deporte, hay miles de casos en que los clubs, jugadores y corredores han creado asociaciones profesionales para gestionar con éxito sus respectivas competiciones fuera del manto de las federaciones. Si no, el futuro puede ser desolador para el futbol con toda esta burbuja creada por dos clubs estados que es del todo punto impagable. Empezó con Neymar, sigue con Mbappe y no sé como acabará todo.


----------



## Waits (2 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Coña o realismo m*Tr*ágico?



Te lo arreglo.


----------



## El Juani (2 Jun 2022)

Lo de la infidelidad de Piqué, al parecer es con una rubiaca de 20 añitos, azafata de eventos y estudiante. Al menos es lo que se está escribiendo por ahí.


----------



## Rotto2 (2 Jun 2022)

MTJohnny dijo:


> Cualquier día en el Bernabéu:
> 
> COURTOIS
> 
> ...



Los yankees llevan décadas con equipos de todos negros en baloncesto y fútbol americano y te acostumbras. Ves la NBA sin quemarte en bilis y lo mismo pasará con el fútbol europeo 99% negros 

Si son mañacos alfotas musculosos más dotados que los blancos habrá que joderse si quieres ganar


----------



## Rotto2 (2 Jun 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Lo hablamos el otro día, toda esta locura y amenaza continua a la aristocracia de los clubs europeos solo tiene una solución, la superliga. Si la UEFA no defiende a sus clubs ya sea por corrupción, por incompetencia o por negligencia, estos tendrán que crear una competición donde todos se ciñan a las mismas reglas y nadie realice dumping inverso a los demás. No sería nuevo en el mundo del deporte, hay miles de casos en que los clubs, jugadores y corredores han creado asociaciones profesionales para gestionar con éxito sus respectivas competiciones fuera del manto de las federaciones. Si no, el futuro puede ser desolador para el futbol con toda esta burbuja creada por dos clubs estados que es del todo punto impagable. Empezó con Neymar, sigue con Mbappe y no sé como acabará todo.



Yo de momento no quiero Superliga por estas razones:

1. Somos los reyes y lo seremos toda la vida o durante décadas si nada cambia pero si empezamos un torneo nuevo harán que el pasado se olvide e intentarán que nadie recuerde al Madrid. En 10 años los chavales no sabrán quién era el Madrid 

2. En una SuperLiga pasaría como en todas las ligas y solo los dos o tres más ricos ganarían siempre. Si el Madrid no es uno de esos pasaría a ser como ser hincha del Español que nunca ganan nada y nunca descienden, viven en un eterno limbo vacío de sentido.

3. Enfrentarse a los grandes mola si ocurre pocad veces. Pasaría a ser aburrido como cualquier liga.

4. Me gusta el formato actual con oportunidades para todos los modestos de Europa aunque sean realmente imposibles mientras no tengan presupuestos iguales.


----------



## sintripulacion (2 Jun 2022)

seven up dijo:


> El rumor no es nuevo, ya viene desde el principio de temporada:
> 
> Ferland Mendy pide un aumento de salario y complica su estadía en Real Madrid
> *Ferland Mendy pide un aumento de salario y complica su estadía en Real Madrid*
> ...



A Mendy, si se pone chulo y yo fuera Florentino, le pongo un lacito y se lo vendo al PSG.
No sé como coño pide un aumento de sueldo si es un auténtico colador en defensa. Salah se iba de él como le daba la gana y no nos cascó 3-4 goles por que tenemos un porterazo y además se le presentó la virgen toda la noche, pero no por la mierda de marcaje que hizo Mendy, que fue espantoso.
Así que si quiere más pasta a la puta calle!!.


----------



## Woden (2 Jun 2022)

MTJohnny dijo:


> Cualquier día en el Bernabéu:
> 
> COURTOIS
> 
> ...



100% nigga (except Courtois).


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (2 Jun 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> A ver si no viene el Chuta Mendys y ficha algo más blanco. Gavi, aprovechando que se le han follado a la madre, por ejemplo.



Dicen de Havertz


----------



## xilebo (2 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Lo de la infidelidad de Piqué, al parecer es con una rubiaca de 20 añitos, azafata de eventos y estudiante. Al menos es lo que se está escribiendo por ahí.


----------



## Moss (2 Jun 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> A Mendy, si se pone chulo y yo fuera Florentino, le pongo un lacito y se lo vendo al PSG.
> No sé como coño pide un aumento de sueldo si es un auténtico colador en defensa. Salah se iba de él como le daba la gana y no nos cascó 3-4 goles por que tenemos un porterazo y además se le presentó la virgen toda la noche, pero no por la mierda de marcaje que hizo Mendy, que fue espantoso.
> Así que si quiere más pasta a la puta calle!!.



Estoy de acuerdo que Mendy es un poco colador pero tampoco hagamos de menos a Salah, si está considerado del top 5 ahora mismo es porque se va de Mendy y de su puta madre ahora mismo, como el año de la 13ª que si no se lo carga Sergio Ramos ya veríamos cómo iba la final, que hasta que se lesionó el Liverpool apretaba y bien, fue lesionarse y se acabó el partido (eso y las cagadas de Karius Dios lo tenga en su gloria)


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Moss (2 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>



Se queda ahí esperando y en cuanto ve que el jugador del otro equipo se para y da la vuelta va a por el como perro de presa, es un crack este tío


----------



## Roedr (2 Jun 2022)

Moss dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo que Mendy es un poco colador pero tampoco hagamos de menos a Salah, si está considerado del top 5 ahora mismo es porque se va de Mendy y de su puta madre ahora mismo, como el año de la 13ª que si no se lo carga Sergio Ramos ya veríamos cómo iba la final, que hasta que se lesionó el Liverpool apretaba y bien, fue lesionarse y se acabó el partido (eso y las cagadas de Karius Dios lo tenga en su gloria)



Si Mendy es un colador, Curtois es un pésimo portero. Mendy es una puñetera muralla defensiva.


----------



## Suprimo (2 Jun 2022)

¿Cuándo vais a cerrar el hilo?


----------



## Moss (2 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si Mendy es un colador, Curtois es un pésimo portero. Mendy es una puñetera muralla defensiva.



He dicho un poco colador, esta a medio camino entre un Marcelo y la muralla de la que me hablas, que Mendy va un poco a lo loco y ha perdido balones por hacer el tolai que ha costado algún gol, eso no me lo puedes negar


----------



## Roedr (2 Jun 2022)

Moss dijo:


> He dicho un poco colador, esta a medio camino entre un Marcelo y la muralla de la que me hablas, que Mendy va un poco a lo loco y ha perdido balones por hacer el tolai que ha costado algún gol, eso no me lo puedes negar



No sé cuantas décadas hay que tirar p'atrás que encontrar un lateral en el Madrid que defienda mejor que Mendy. Que sea un tuercebotas adelante, no le quita mérito lo enorme defensa que es.

Este temporada fue una verbena defensiva hasta que Mendy se recuperó.


----------



## Roedr (2 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Cuándo vais a cerrar el hilo?



Estamos esperando a que la rata-tortuga se lesione para culminar la temporada.


----------



## xilebo (3 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Cuándo vais a cerrar el hilo?



Hay q esperar a que España termine sus partidos de junio de seleccion y disfrutar mas del doblete  el cosmopolita tenia unas prisas con el hilo del barcelona para olvidar pronto las penas de la lamentable temporada


----------



## Waits (3 Jun 2022)

El Portanálisis de La Galerna es algo tan absolutamente necesario, como vehículo humorístico y como herramienta social, que si no existiera habría que inventarlo.

Su labor social es muy clara: si ellos no le dieran a conocer, a ver quién fuera de su cueva iba a leer las deposiciones de Ernesto:









La importancia de llamarse Ernesto


Buenos días, amigos. Ya pensábamos que el Portanálisis de hoy iba a ser otro caminar errante —en sus dos acepciones— por el infecundo páramo de las




www.lagalerna.com





Luego nos extrañamos de algunas de las cosas que leemos en el otro hilo.


----------



## Rotto2 (3 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Cuándo vais a cerrar el hilo?



Las temporadas duran hasta el 30 de junio (o al menos los contratos los hacen hasta esa fecha, no sé por qué).


----------



## seven up (3 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Yo de momento no quiero Superliga por estas razones:
> 
> 1. Somos los reyes y lo seremos toda la vida o durante décadas si nada cambia pero si empezamos un torneo nuevo harán que el pasado se olvide e intentarán que nadie recuerde al Madrid. En 10 años los chavales no sabrán quién era el Madrid
> 
> ...



Discrepo:
1.El valor de las Copas de Europa es el mismo que el de las Champions o las Euroligas de Baloncesto. Han modificado su formato y su nombre pero el valor del trofeo es el mismo.

2. Como ahora, no gana el que más dinero gasta pero si gana siempre uno de los clubes dentro del ramillete que más dinero gastan. Salvo milagro, no veo al Apoel de Nicosia ganador de una Champions. Solo hay que mirar las finales para ver que los que ganan son siempre los mismos, el romanticismo de llegar a la gran final de un Malmoe, Panathinaikos, o Brujas e incluso de ganarla como el Steaua se acabó con la Copa de Europa.

3. Los enfrentamientos entre los grandes molan siempre, por eso se cambió el modelo de la Copa de Europa y se pasó a la Champions, para que hubiera más grandes en la competición, para que éstos se enfrentaran más veces entre ellos, para impedir sorpresas de equipos modestos.

4. A mi no, no entiendo que una entidad privada, mafiosa y corrupta que no arriesga un euro o un jugador sea la principal beneficiada del negocio del fútbol.


----------



## Rotto2 (3 Jun 2022)

Y yo discrepo de tus 4 puntos de mierda.

Los partidos de fase de liguilla con otros grandes no tienen ningún interés por ejemplo. Y todo lo demás que dices son chorradas para variar


----------



## HArtS (3 Jun 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> SG.
> No sé como coño pide un aumento de sueldo si es un auténtico colador en defensa. Salah se iba de él como le daba la gana y no nos cascó 3-4 goles por que tenemos un porterazo



Se nota que no viste la Champions de 2016 cuando jugó el Madrid con la Roma... 

Salah se iba de Ramos y Varane siempre que lo intentó, no hizo cinco goles porque el tipo definía como el Vinicius de hace dos años.


----------



## alguiencualquiera (3 Jun 2022)

Acabo de soñar a Isco marcando en su próximo equipo (aún no lo sabemos). Un innecesario doble dribbling ante el portero. Hace dos días que ya no es del Madrid como aquél que dice.
Quizá es mi forma de de despedirme, recordando su especialidad, el regate.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (3 Jun 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> A Mendy, si se pone chulo y yo fuera Florentino, le pongo un lacito y se lo vendo al PSG.
> No sé como coño pide un aumento de sueldo si es un auténtico colador en defensa. Salah se iba de él como le daba la gana y no nos cascó 3-4 goles por que tenemos un porterazo y además se le presentó la virgen toda la noche, pero no por la mierda de marcaje que hizo Mendy, que fue espantoso.
> Así que si quiere más pasta a la puta calle!!.



Hombre, colador en defensa....

Otra cosa es que con el balón en los pies sea un inútil pero el tío defiende muy bien.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Jun 2022)

alguiencualquiera dijo:


> Acabo de soñar a Isco marcando en su próximo equipo (aún no lo sabemos). Un innecesario doble dribbling ante el portero. Hace dos días que ya no es del Madrid como aquél que dice.
> Quizá es mi forma de de despedirme, recordando su especialidad, el regate.



Me sorprendio enormemente leer en la galerna un articulo elogiando a Isco y comentarios en su mayoria (comentaron pocos) echandole flores y recordando el buen juego de este hombre....desde luego hay gustos para todos


----------



## Viviendo (3 Jun 2022)

Que alguien le diga al abuelo que fiche a Gavi y se deje de kulungueles


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Jun 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Me sorprendio enormemente leer en la galerna un articulo elogiando a Isco y comentarios en su mayoria (comentaron pocos) echandole flores y recordando el buen juego de este hombre....desde luego hay gustos para todos



para se vegano esta pasado de forma


----------



## alguiencualquiera (3 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> para se vegano esta pasado de forma



Eso no lo sabía, su novia que lo tendrá agarrado por los huevos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (3 Jun 2022)

Ayer se demostró que el jugador de ataque que tiene que fichar el madrid es gnabry. 

Leao es un portento físico pero técnicamente es muy malo.

Además gnabry no creo que nos cueste más de 50 millones


----------



## filets (3 Jun 2022)

Se nos va SANDRITA


----------



## Le Truhan (3 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El cotilleo del día es que Shakira pilló a Piqué con la madre de Gavi. Otros dicen que con la hermana.
> ¿Qué dice Rubiales de todo esto?



Pues la hermana de gabi no está mal y además con ese acento andaluz…uff


----------



## xilebo (3 Jun 2022)

*Tebas, a la carga: denuncia al PSG, City y a la Juventus*

Para proteger a los clubes españoles de competir en inferioridad de condiciones, el presidente de* LaLIga* les ha denunciado ante *UEFA* al considerar que ponen en riesgo el ecosistema del fútbol.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (3 Jun 2022)

Parece que ausencio se pira


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Jun 2022)

alguiencualquiera dijo:


> Eso no lo sabía, su novia que lo tendrá agarrado por los huevos.



Lo dije en la era Lopetegui..fue Isco pasarse al veganismo y apendicitis fulminante y a todo el esquema se hundió junto a su carrera..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Parece que ausencio se pira



El banquillo del Madrid es la muerte en vida si eres español


----------



## filets (3 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Parece que ausencio se pira



nos deshacemos de los pichabros
ALELUYA!!!!


----------



## feps (3 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Parece que ausencio se pira



Sería una magnífica noticia. Con Rodrygo desatado, Asensio no va a jugar. Benzema, Vinicius y Rodrygo conforman un ataque espectacular. Pueden subir a Latasa al primer equipo, porque además dudo de que se vayan a marchar Jovic y Mariano, especialmente este último.


----------



## Woden (3 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Parece que ausencio se pira



Ya está tardando el pechofrío este, que cierre la puerta al salir.


----------



## xilebo (3 Jun 2022)

*El tridente que asoma*

Con *Hazard* decidido a recuperar su mejor versión, se apretará el casting de la banda derecha. Cuatro hombres; un puesto. *Benzema* y *Vinicius* son intocables.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (3 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El banquillo del Madrid es la muerte en vida si eres español




Ahora va a resultar que ausencio es bueno..


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (3 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El tridente que asoma*
> 
> Con *Hazard* decidido a recuperar su mejor versión, se apretará el casting de la banda derecha. Cuatro hombres; un puesto. *Benzema* y *Vinicius* son intocables.




No confío nada en el gordo.

Es mejor que fichemos a gnabry


----------



## Edu.R (3 Jun 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Ya está tardando el pechofrío este, que cierre la puerta al salir.



Asensio como suplente es una muy buena opción. Yo insisto con la gente haciéndose un 11 tipo y queriendo vender a todos los demás... que no. Que arriba tienes que tener 5-6 buenos jugadores. Que luego tienes 2 lesiones y tienes que poner a Lucas Vázquez arriba.

Asensio se tiene que quedar y aceptar su rol secundario, tipo Lucas Vázquez. Esos jugadores te dan muchos puntos cuando tienes bajas y tienes que ir a jugar a Elche o a Getafe.

Este año, el 1-0 del Granada pre-Clásico lo desatascó Asensio. Por ejemplo.


----------



## Rotto2 (3 Jun 2022)

El Madrid debería aprovechar el subidón y vender a Benzema, Vinicius, Rodrygo y Hazard y sacar algo por ellos, ese milagro no se da otra temporada y serán un lastre imposible de vender. Debería vender a todos los delanteros que tiene.

Los 150 millones ofrecidos por Havertz no los entiendo con los pocos goles que mete por temporada.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Ahora va a resultar que ausencio es bueno..



Si se llamase Marquinhos assunsao Jr seguro valdría un gritón de euros


----------



## Rotto2 (3 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si se llamase Marquinhos assunsao Jr seguro valdría un gritón de euros



Valdría 0€ porque es malísimo. Te gustan los peores jugadores.


----------



## Scardanelli (3 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> El Madrid debería aprovechar el subidón y vender a Benzema, Vinicius, Rodrygo y Hazard y sacar algo por ellos, ese milagro no se da otra temporada y serán un lastre imposible de vender. Debería vender a todos los delanteros que tiene.
> 
> Los 150 millones ofrecidos por Havertz no los entiendo con los pocos goles que mete por temporada.



Ni el Madrid ni nadir va a pagar eso por Havertz.


----------



## geremi (3 Jun 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Asensio como suplente es una muy buena opción. Yo insisto con la gente haciéndose un 11 tipo y queriendo vender a todos los demás... que no. Que arriba tienes que tener 5-6 buenos jugadores. Que luego tienes 2 lesiones y tienes que poner a Lucas Vázquez arriba.
> 
> Asensio se tiene que quedar y aceptar su rol secundario, tipo Lucas Vázquez. Esos jugadores te dan muchos puntos cuando tienes bajas y tienes que ir a jugar a Elche o a Getafe.
> 
> Este año, el 1-0 del Granada pre-Clásico lo desatascó Asensio. Por ejemplo.



Tal cual.... la gente solo mira el once... luego se lesiona alguien y adiós plan.


----------



## Gorrión (3 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> No confío nada en el gordo.
> 
> Es mejor que fichemos a gnabry



Eres pesadísimo con los negros.

Plasta de tío ¿Eres troll o que?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (3 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si se llamase Marquinhos assunsao Jr seguro valdría un gritón de euros




pero ya aprendió a regatear?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (3 Jun 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Eres pesadísimo con los negros.
> 
> Plasta de tío ¿Eres troll o que?




no, mejor nos quedamos con panzard y el cara polla galés.


----------



## feps (3 Jun 2022)

El problema de Asensio es que se ha subido a la parra y exige una sustancial mejora de su contrato. Puerta.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (3 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> El problema de Asensio es que se ha subido a la parra y exige una sustancial mejora de su contrato. Puerta.




el problema de ausencio es que es uno de los futbolistas mas sobrevalorados de la historia. Lo pondría en el mismo nivel que griezman.


----------



## geremi (3 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> El problema de Asensio es que se ha subido a la parra y exige una sustancial mejora de su contrato. Puerta.



Sí eso es cierto... puerta. Renovar como mucho por lo mismo que ahora... no se ha ganado la mejora.


----------



## feps (3 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> el problema de ausencio es que es uno de los futbolistas mas sobrevalorados de la historia. Lo pondría en el mismo nivel que griezman.



El francés ha demostrado mucho más en su carrera. Yo, para fichar o renovar a un suplente, y Asensio lo es, no derrocharía el dinero.


----------



## 4motion (3 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Parece que ausencio se pira



Lacito y puerta 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cicciolino (3 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> Se nos va SANDRITA



Hustéc que es Sávio en materia jurgolística, responda, plis, Don Filets: ¿por qué TODAS las furbolerdas son tan dentonas?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (3 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El banquillo del Madrid es la muerte en vida si eres español




....si eres español mediocre o directamente malo.

todo español bueno ha sido titular : casillas ramos raul guti....


----------



## xilebo (3 Jun 2022)

*Se ha convertido en uno de los más odiados por el madridismo por estas cosas: escuchen*

Jorge Ramos volvió a atacar al Real Madrid y a hablar del suerte a la hora de valorar los históricos triunfos del equipo blanco


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Jun 2022)

Ni hablemos de canteranos


Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ....si eres español mediocre o directamente malo.
> 
> todo español bueno ha sido titular : casillas ramos raul guti....


----------



## feps (3 Jun 2022)

El lunes se sabrá definitivamente si Tchouaméni ficha o no por el Real Madrid. El plazo se acaba. 









Sprint final por Tchouameni


El Real Madrid tiene marcado como uno de sus objetivos fichar al centrocampista Aurélien Tchouameni cara al mercado que se abrirá el 1 de julio. Tras esa posible llegada hay meses




www.marca.com


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (3 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Se ha convertido en uno de los más odiados por el madridismo por estas cosas: escuchen*
> 
> Jorge Ramos volvió a atacar al Real Madrid y a hablar del suerte a la hora de valorar los históricos triunfos del equipo blanco




ese gafas es un antimadridista del farsa que chorrea odio al madrid cada vez que abre la boca.

los de espn que narran los partidos son 2 o 3 antimadridistas del farsa igual, la diferencia es que ahí se tienen que cortar un poco mas

ya hasta me rio cuando veo por Internet los partidos del madrid y estos babosos culos cuando el otro equipo ataca se les escapa un vamooss!! y si fallan un aayyy!!


----------



## filets (3 Jun 2022)

Por ganar la Champions el Madrid se ha embolsado 4 millones de euros
La UEFA super generosa


----------



## Rotto2 (3 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> el problema de ausencio es que es uno de los futbolistas mas sobrevalorados de la historia. Lo pondría en el mismo nivel que griezman.



No hay algún crack nuevo por Santander tipo Munitis, Amavisca, Helguera, Santillana etc? Los santanderinos tienen muy mala hostia pero juegan bien al fútbol en barro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> Se nos va SANDRITA




Joder filetes como siempre nos trae las exclusiva sociales más importantes sobre el drama humano.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (3 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> El lunes se sabrá definitivamente si Tchouaméni ficha o no por el Real Madrid. El plazo se acaba.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si el marca dice el lunes entonces se sabrá cualquier otro dia


----------



## _Suso_ (3 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Si el marca dice el lunes entonces se sabrá cualquier otro dia



Y más si la noticia la firma José Feliz Diaz, que directamente en un vende humos que se inventa las noticias


----------



## seven up (3 Jun 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Me sorprendio enormemente leer en la galerna un articulo elogiando a Isco y comentarios en su mayoria (comentaron pocos) echandole flores y recordando el buen juego de este hombre....desde luego hay gustos para todos



¿Usted no ha oído nunca lo de "enemigo que huye puente de plata"?. A parte, el Real Madrid y sus aficionados son unos señores, nunca está demás, el recordar y agradecer los servicios prestados a todos los exjugadores que han terminado de una manera digna.


----------



## Andr3ws (3 Jun 2022)

¿Al final que ha pasado con Pique? ¿Se ha follao a la hermana o a la madre de Gavi? 

Lo preguntó aquí porque es campo neutral.


----------



## Edu.R (3 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1078452
> 
> 
> Por ganar la Champions el Madrid se ha embolsado 4 millones de euros
> La UEFA super generosa



El finalista se lleva 15'5 y el ganador 20. 

Esa factura tiene trampa, es verdad que ganar la Champions solo te da un 3% más que si eres finalista. Pero con respecto al semifinalista te da 20 millones de € y casi 40 con respecto a un cuartofinalista. Es bastante.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1078452
> 
> 
> Por ganar la Champions el Madrid se ha embolsado 4 millones de euros
> La UEFA super generosa



No es mucho pero vamos, tendra que alquilar muchas veces el Nou Camp el Barcelona para cobrar eso...









El Barça alquila el Camp Nou para partidos 'amateur' por 300 euros por jugador


El club azulgrana ha anunciado que cualquier persona podrá alquilar el estadio para disputar un partido entre amigos por 300 euros cada uno. Serán...




www.cope.es


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Jun 2022)

seven up dijo:


> ¿Usted no ha oído nunca lo de "enemigo que huye puente de plata"?. A parte, el Real Madrid y sus aficionados son unos señores, nunca está demás, el recordar y agradecer los servicios prestados a todos los exjugadores que han terminado de una manera digna.



Dignidad y carrera de Isco son dos terminos que juntos resultan no computables....


----------



## El amigo (3 Jun 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El finalista se lleva 15'5 y el ganador 20.
> 
> Esa factura tiene trampa, es verdad que ganar la Champions solo te da un 3% más que si eres finalista. Pero con respecto al semifinalista te da 20 millones de € y casi 40 con respecto a un cuartofinalista. Es bastante.



Y no olvides que te permite jugar el mundial de clubes y la Supercopa que es otra cantidad de dinero.


----------



## VYP de Álava (3 Jun 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El finalista se lleva 15'5 y el ganador 20.
> 
> Esa factura tiene trampa, es verdad que ganar la Champions solo te da un 3% más que si eres finalista. Pero con respecto al semifinalista te da 20 millones de € y casi 40 con respecto a un cuartofinalista. Es bastante.



Pero 20 millones es el premio total o el premio por ganar? Cada vez que avanzas una ronda, el premio se va sumando o todo forma parte de esos 20?


----------



## Andr3ws (3 Jun 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Pero 20 millones es el premio total o el premio por ganar? Cada vez que avanzas una ronda, el premio se va sumando o todo forma parte de esos 20?



Si todo se reparte al final del año, dudo que se vaya sumando. por llegar a tanto, X.


----------



## feps (3 Jun 2022)

Primero fue la Xavineta y ahora llega la Xavitienda. Tampoco es fake.


----------



## VYP de Álava (3 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Si todo se reparte al final del año, dudo que se vaya sumando. por llegar a tanto, X.



Según este artículo sí que se van sumando. El máximo premio haciendo una Champions perfecta sería de 85 millones.

*¿Cuánto se cobraría si un club gana todo? *En el hipotético caso de que un equipo ganase todos sus partidos de la fase de grupo y fuera avanzando diferentes rondas, hasta ser campeón, le correspondería el máximo premio económico posible de la UEFA. En total, ganaría 15.6 millones por participar, 16.8 por sus seis victorias en la liguilla, más 9.6 por estar en octavos, 10.6 por su presencia en cuartos, 12.5 por estar en semis y y 20 "kilos" más por salir campeón. *En total, unos 85 millones de euros, sin contar con el dinero por coeficiente o el concepto de Market-Pool. 






Cuánto dinero ganan los clubes por jugar la la Champions League, Europa League y Conference League 2021-2022 | Goal.com


En total, UEFA repartirá 2.732 millones de euros, de los cuales 2.032 "kilos" serán distribuidos a los clubes de la Champions League




www.goal.com




*


----------



## Malvender (3 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¿Al final que ha pasado con Pique? ¿Se ha follao a la hermana o a la madre de Gavi?
> 
> Lo preguntó aquí porque es campo neutral.



Dirá seguramente en su descargo que fueron ellas las que se lo follaron a él


----------



## Señor Moscoso (3 Jun 2022)

Os vais a quitar de Spotify Premium? Es que me da pereza...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> No hay algún crack nuevo por Santander tipo Munitis, Amavisca, Helguera, Santillana etc? Los santanderinos tienen muy mala hostia pero juegan bien al fútbol en barro.



El Racing hizo caso de la moda inglesa de tener un propietario rico y acabo destrozado


----------



## filets (3 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder filetes como siempre nos trae las exclusiva sociales más importantes sobre el drama humano.



Me comería un kilo de su mierda para saber donde vive


----------



## filets (3 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Primero fue la Xavineta y ahora llega la Xavitienda. Tampoco es fake.



parece un vagabundo de los que duermen en el parque


----------



## Andr3ws (3 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> parece un vagabundo de los que duermen en el parque



Tiene el tipo un cuerpo de un señor de 78 años. Me pensaba que era el que sale en el video del desguace con el gitano y no el de verdad.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Jun 2022)

Irlanda 0 España sub 21 5..veamos cuantos de la fábrica están ahí..


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (3 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Primero fue la Xavineta y ahora llega la Xavitienda. Tampoco es fake.



joder parece un prejubilado


----------



## Chichimango (3 Jun 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Y más si la noticia la firma José Feliz Diaz, que directamente en un vende humos que se inventa las noticias



José Félix Díaz se pasó años, en El Confidencial, inventándose una noticia diaria en contra del Madrid. Si, diaria. No fallaba un puto día. Ahora como está en el Marca, las noticias son _a favor_. Pero se las sigue inventando, eso sí. En tenacidad y fantasía, no le gana nadie.


----------



## Silluzollope (3 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Primero fue la Xavineta y ahora llega la Xavitienda. Tampoco es fake.



Pobre hombre, está derroido.


----------



## Sr Julian (3 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Primero fue la Xavineta y ahora llega la Xavitienda. Tampoco es fake.



Molt chula, magrada molt. 
Menudo hipócrita mentiroso y falso es el Chavi, si está claro que la camiseta es una puta mierda.


----------



## filets (3 Jun 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> joder parece un prejubilado



de prejubilado nada, si parece un señor de 78 años. Jubilado y en las ultimas


----------



## juantxxxo (3 Jun 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> joder parece un prejubilado



Y sobre un césped excelente!!!


----------



## informatico virgen (3 Jun 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Pobre hombre, está derroido.



Puto charnego charnegueando hablando catalán con acentazo charnego

Aparenta 54 años


----------



## informatico virgen (3 Jun 2022)

Magrada, magrada mol, magrada al culó, mol muderna, ma dona bonas vibrasiós, mol chula.

@Actor Secundario Bob tu hablas asi que eres de barrio charnego como él?


----------



## Edu.R (3 Jun 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Pero 20 millones es el premio total o el premio por ganar? Cada vez que avanzas una ronda, el premio se va sumando o todo forma parte de esos 20?



Te dan 20 millones de € más que al semifinalista, y unos 35 más que al cuartofinalista. Al Real Madrid le han dado 20 millones más que al Shitty y unos 45 más que al PSG, por ejemplo.

La crítica viene que respecto al finalista apenas te dan 4 millones más (Es más, puede ser que el Liverpool haya ganado más dinero que el Real Madrid), pero luego por ronda si se nota la diferencia.

Obviamente una parte de este dinero va para los "protagonistas" que tienen sus bonus por objetivos/rendimiento, pero al club también hace buena caja.

----

No me gusta mucho hablar de Piqué, pero vaya personaje... seguramente la mitad de las cosas que están saliendo sean falsas, no me creo que se haya marcado un "La madre de Jose (Gavi)", pero la semana pasada a Shakira la tuvieron que llevar al hospital por un ataque de ansiedad. Poca broma.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## Paobas (3 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Primero fue la Xavineta y ahora llega la Xavitienda. Tampoco es fake.



Es parecida a la que usaron en la temporada 2003/04, primer año de Ronaldinho y Rijkaard allí. Mi madridismo no me impide reconocer que no es fea para nada. La de nuestro Madrid también mola mucho. Ojalá nos traiga la 15.


----------



## informatico virgen (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## informatico virgen (3 Jun 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Es parecida a la que usaron en la temporada 2003/04, primer año de Ronaldinho y Rijkaard allí. Mi madridismo no me impide reconocer que no es fea para nada. La de nuestro Madrid también mola mucho. Ojalá nos traiga la 15.



Sí, es preciosa, y tu chandal de adidas negro con rayas blancas parte en tu barrio.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Jun 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Es parecida a la que usaron en la temporada 2003/04, primer año de Ronaldinho y Rijkaard allí. Mi madridismo no me impide reconocer que no es fea para nada. La de nuestro Madrid también mola mucho. Ojalá nos traiga la 15.



      

Si, y al del Betis se parece a un traje de boda no te jode


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (3 Jun 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Y sobre un césped excelente!!!



le falta la gorra de la caja ruralt


----------



## feps (3 Jun 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> le falta la gorra de la caja ruralt



¿Cómo se dice "matraco" en catalán? 

Ahora entiendo por qué le importa tanto el césped. Es un hombre de campo.


----------



## Edu.R (3 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> ¿Cómo se dice "matraco" en catalán?
> 
> Ahora entiendo por qué le importa tanto el césped. Es un hombre de campo.



Pues no es ninguna tontería, el Barcelona ahora mismo no tiene para pagar las nóminas de este año, y recordad que había varias "diferidas". Pagos que se aplazaron. La gente de campo es austera y ahorradora.

Si no hacemos ninguna tontería, en España vamos a poder dominar. El Barcelona va a tener que conformarse con ganar los Clásicos, la Copa (Que ahora es más difícil de ganar por el sistema que tiene, asi que va a haber que sudarla) y alomejor la Supercopa si se cuela de rebote. La Liga difícilmente la van a oler. En Europa no vamos a ser favoritísimos, pero deberíamos estar siempre en las rondas del ko, y pelear por lo que hemos peleado este año. Sabiendo que NO vamos a ser los mejores, pero que tenemos nuestras armas.

Y todo esto con el equipo bastante renovado, el estadio nuevo... vamos que a nivel nacional creo que llegan tiempos muy bonitos, y ya es hora, respetando por supuesto a Atleti, Sevilla o algún otro que se pueda unir a la fiesta. Aunque lo que hemos hecho en Europa es increible, en España hemos tenido que aguantar "ciertas" tonterías que tenemos que subsanar.

Para la 2022-23 "exijo" la Liga. En Europa darlo todo, por supuesto, y la Copa, si nos vamos colando en rondas finales, pues nos la podemos plantear, pero haría como este año. Es verdad que son 6 partidos, pero quitando el primero, los demás son todos a cara de perro y desgastan mucho. Y las Supercopas son torneos cortos, si caen las dos bien, pero si no cae ninguna no se acaba el mundo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Jun 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Te dan 20 millones de € más que al semifinalista, y unos 35 más que al cuartofinalista. Al Real Madrid le han dado 20 millones más que al Shitty y unos 45 más que al PSG, por ejemplo.
> 
> La crítica viene que respecto al finalista apenas te dan 4 millones más (Es más, puede ser que el Liverpool haya ganado más dinero que el Real Madrid), pero luego por ronda si se nota la diferencia.
> 
> ...



Pero lo que sí está claro es que es un sinvergüenza, y algunos lo decíamos desde el principio. Este no tiene ética alguna.


----------



## fachacine (3 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> No confío nada en el gordo.
> 
> Es mejor que fichemos a gnabry



Yo antes de Gnabry repescaría a Brahim, vale ya de gastarnos pasta en traspasos de gente que luego va cedida y no los disfrutamos, igual que Reinier.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Yo antes de Gnabry repescaría a Brahim, vale ya de gastarnos pasta en traspasos de gente que luego va cedida y no los disfrutamos, igual que Reinier.



Reinier pinta a que nos la colaron pero bien, y Brahim no sé porqué pero no me acaba de gustar.


----------



## fachacine (3 Jun 2022)

¿Qué mierda es esa estadística de la que están hablando de que el Barcelona es el equipo más visto por TV (se supone que pay per view) esta temporada? Están diciendo que los 5 partidos más vistos son del Barsa.... Qué pinta de estadística falseada por Roures para ayudar al Barsa, osea el Barsa en su primer año sin Messi es más visto que el Madrid de Benzema y Vinicius a 16 puntos del Barsa ¿cómo pueden mentir tan descaradamente?


----------



## Gorrión (3 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> ¿Qué mierda es esa estadística de la que están hablando de que el Barcelona es el equipo más visto por TV (se supone que pay per view) esta temporada? Están diciendo que los 5 partidos más vistos son del Barsa.... Qué pinta de estadística falseada por Roures para ayudar al Barsa, osea el Barsa en su primer año sin Messi es más visto que el Madrid de Benzema y Vinicius a 16 puntos del Barsa ¿cómo pueden mentir tan descaradamente?



Mentir es lo que han hecho toda la vida, como catalufos de mierda que son. Lo que no entiendo es como la gente se puede tragar semejante mierda.


----------



## Rotto2 (3 Jun 2022)

Bueno lo que parece claro es que los catalufos han sacrificado al Barsa por la propaganda política separatista y de paso llenarse los bolsillos todos los implicados.

Iban fichando a los mejores del mundo desde Cruyff sin tener un duro de ingresos, y a partir de que se muere Franco y los separatistas se hacen con el poder en la Federación y en España, van usando el Barsa como principal medio de propaganda política, metiendo millones prestados por bancos catalufos, suizos y judíos, y cuando por fin consiguen una Copa de Europa tienen un equipazo brutal con Koeman Laudrup, Stoichkov, Romario, etc, y luego ya con Messi, Etoo, Ronaldinho, Ibrahimovic, etc, van metiendo millones y millones en fichajes y sueldos estratosféricos para aprovechar el gran momento propagandísticos y compran a la propia UEFA y FEF, y acaban debiendo 2000 millones lo menos todo a sabiendas con tal de conseguir la propaganda, con todo el mundo robando y recibiendo sobornos por todas partes.

Ahora el Barsa acabará en manos judías y se acabó su recorrido como ente independiente, pero para ellos habrá merecido la pena porque se han forrado todos los que han mediado. El soci tiene lo que se merece y no hará ascos a un Barsa propiedad de una empresa internacional de dueños judíos o moros o americanos o lo que surja. Les da lo mismo.


----------



## Silluzollope (3 Jun 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Es parecida a la que usaron en la temporada 2003/04, primer año de Ronaldinho y Rijkaard allí. Mi madridismo no me impide reconocer que no es fea para nada. La de nuestro Madrid también mola mucho. Ojalá nos traiga la 15.



Pues a mi me parece fea como un pecado con los tres colores


----------



## fachacine (3 Jun 2022)

Tremendo el paquismo en que está cayendo el Barsa, esto de Xavi, el otro día reunión de la junta directiva en un supermercado, a principio de temporada Laporta abrazando a un maniquí con la camiseta de Messi expresando su deseo de que se quede... Terrible todo, cosas que de hacerse en el Madrid nos moriríamos de vergüenza ajena.


----------



## feps (3 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Yo antes de Gnabry repescaría a Brahim, vale ya de gastarnos pasta en traspasos de gente que luego va cedida y no los disfrutamos, igual que Reinier.



El Madrid, excepto en el caso de Tchouaméni, no va a gastarse ninguna fortuna en otro fichaje. Ni puto caso a la prensa deportiva. Flopper ha salido excesivamente escarmentado con Mbappé.

Por cierto, han filtrado que Tchouaméni le ha dicho al Mónaco que no quiere irse al PSG. Prefiere el Madrid.


----------



## informatico virgen (3 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Por cierto, han filtrado que Tchouaméni le ha dicho al Mónaco que no quiere irse al PSG. Prefiere el Madrid.



Eso hasta que se despierte con una cabeza de caballo en la cama como Mbappec.


----------



## filets (3 Jun 2022)

Menudo golazo acaba de meter Benzema


La rata se ha lesionado y ha entrado .... Nkunku, apellido frances de rancio abolengo


----------



## informatico virgen (3 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> Menudo golazo acaba de meter Benzema
> 
> 
> La rata se ha lesionado y ha entrado .... Nkunku, apellido frances de rancio abolengo



Si Nkunku es el jugador de moda que se rumorea para el Madrid y otros grandes.


----------



## feps (3 Jun 2022)

informatico virgen dijo:


> Si Nkunku es el jugador de moda que se rumorea para el Madrid y otros grandes.



No hagáis caso. El objetivo francés es exclusivamente Tchouaméni. Otra cosa es que la prensa se dedique a vender la burra con rumores y más rumores. Como a Flopper le falle también Tchouaméni, va a mandar a toda La Ligue 1 a tomar por culo. Será por jugadores y por cantera...


----------



## Roedr (3 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> Menudo golazo acaba de meter Benzema
> 
> 
> La rata se ha lesionado y ha entrado .... Nkunku, apellido frances de rancio abolengo



Esperemos que se recupere bien de la lesión después del mundial. 

Nos está quedando un fin de temporada imperial.


----------



## xilebo (3 Jun 2022)

*PSG: otra guerra con el Madrid*

La entidad parisina se entromete en el fichaje de *Tchouaméni*, del *Mónaco*, cuya operación el *Madrid* tenía en una fase muy avanzada con el jugador.


----------



## feps (3 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *PSG: otra guerra con el Madrid*
> 
> La entidad parisina se entromete en el fichaje de *Tchouaméni*, del *Mónaco*, cuya operación el *Madrid* tenía en una fase muy avanzada con el jugador.



Tchouaméni jugará donde él decida. Si lo único que le importa es el dinero, se irá con los moros. Si además quiere hacer historia, sólo hay un equipo en el mundo.


----------



## Th89 (3 Jun 2022)

He visto un vídeo de Rudiger, y me da una buena vibra tremenda, es un tío contundente y tiene un punto de locura que mola  

Con que salga la mitad de bueno que Pepe, bancamos.


----------



## Roedr (3 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Tchouaméni jugará donde él decida. Si lo único que le importa es el dinero, se irá con los moros. Si además quiere hacer historia, sólo hay un equipo en el mundo.



Este es mamadou cultural, irá donde más paguen. La suerte que tuvimos con Cama no sucede a menudo.


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Jun 2022)

Duele sólo con mirarlo.


----------



## Roedr (4 Jun 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Duele sólo con mirarlo.



joderrrrr


----------



## petro6 (4 Jun 2022)

¿Sabéis que el Dúo dinámico hará el próximo himno del Madrid?.."Quince , Champions , tiene el Madriiid"


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> Menudo golazo acaba de meter Benzema
> 
> 
> *La rata se ha lesionado* y ha entrado .... Nkunku, apellido frances de rancio abolengo




al veterinario con el


----------



## Rotto2 (4 Jun 2022)

Escayola al canto.

Ya es raro torcerse el tobillo en tenis y más en un movimiento absurdo. Igual estaba agotado y con problemas musculares.


----------



## JimTonic (4 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Escayola al canto.
> 
> Ya es raro torcerse el tobillo en tenis y más en un movimiento absurdo. Igual estaba agotado y con problemas musculares.



A mi me pasa cuando voy de caminatas, cuando llevo cinco o seis horas se me van los tobillos en zona de piedras, simplemente la articulación no da para mas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Jun 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> ¿Sabéis que el Dúo dinámico hará el próximo himno del Madrid?.."Quince , Champions , tiene el Madriiid"



si ho seria ILEGAL.. y estarian en la carcel..https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0E9geFbuFU&ab_channel=PepBarcel%C3%B3 no importa que ciertas quinceañeras tengas mas km que el FIAT panda de llorente


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Jun 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Os vais a quitar de Spotify Premium? Es que me da pereza...



¿paga por la música?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Esperemos que se recupere bien de la lesión después del mundial.
> 
> Nos está quedando un fin de temporada imperial.



que esperabas estamos jugando un TORNEO de mierda inventado por los mandamases de la UEFA..cuando deberiamos estar descansando..


----------



## hijodepantera (4 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿paga por la música?



A ver, si pillas eso de 10€ 3 meses no pica y dan buen servicio. 
Si algún día no se puede se quita y ya pero tampoco es tan jodido pagar servicios (excepto impuestos que esos si que hay que evitar al máximo posible.
Yo pago DAZN y spoti.


----------



## feps (4 Jun 2022)

Saludos a Flopper de nuestra parte.


----------



## feps (4 Jun 2022)

Mendy quiere marcharse y el club está dispuesto a traspasarlo. Tiene una cláusula de 250 kilos. Espero que Flopper no se desprenda de él por una cifra baja. Es un grandísimo defensor y el Madrid no debería vender a precio de saldo: para eso ya están los de la Xavitienda.


----------



## 4motion (4 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Madrid, excepto en el caso de Tchouaméni, no va a gastarse ninguna fortuna en otro fichaje. Ni puto caso a la prensa deportiva. Flopper ha salido excesivamente escarmentado con Mbappé.
> 
> Por cierto, han filtrado que Tchouaméni le ha dicho al Mónaco que no quiere irse al PSG. Prefiere el Madrid.



Entonces ese chaval es jugador real madrid.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feps (4 Jun 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Entonces ese chaval es jugador real madrid.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



En breve saldremos de dudas. Ojalá venga porque es un crack.


----------



## Roedr (4 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> que esperabas estamos jugando un TORNEO de mierda inventado por los mandamases de la UEFA..cuando deberiamos estar descansando..



El fútbol de selecciones es una castaña total. No sé como puede generar dinero interesando tan poco.


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Jun 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> A ver, si pillas eso de 10€ 3 meses no pica y dan buen servicio.
> Si algún día no se puede se quita y ya pero tampoco es tan jodido pagar servicios (excepto impuestos que esos si que hay que evitar al máximo posible.
> Yo pago DAZN y spoti.



EMule y youtube, toda la música que quieras, también es cuestión de los gustos de cada uno.


----------



## Roedr (4 Jun 2022)

Es imposible competir con el PSG poniendo más dinero. Es imposible conseguir un mamadou cultural si no pagas más. Pues la cosa está clara. 

El PSG nos va a joder muchos fichajes, más vale que lo vayamos asimilando. De hecho, no necesitan ni scouting, lo único que tienen que hacer es escuchar a los representantes sobre el interés/ofertas del Madrid.


----------



## feps (4 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es imposible competir con el PSG poniendo más dinero. Es imposible conseguir un mamadou cultural si no pagas más. Pues la cosa está clara.
> 
> El PSG nos va a joder muchos fichajes, más vale que lo vayamos asimilando. De hecho, no necesitan ni scouting, lo único que tienen que hacer es escuchar a los representantes sobre el interés/ofertas del Madrid.



Muchos grandes clubes europeos, especialmente españoles, alemanes e italianos van a empezar a poner el grito en el cielo, no sólo el Real Madrid. La UEFA se está pasando descaradamente y los clubes acabarán hartándose de la tomadura de pelo.


----------



## Tubiegah (4 Jun 2022)

pues igual lo que hay que hacer es espabilar a los chavales de la cantera a ver si salen 2/3 medio decentes, que pongan a los responsables del baloncesto a dirigir también la cantera de fútpbol


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (4 Jun 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Duele sólo con mirarlo.




Me ha dolido hasta a mí.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 Jun 2022)

pues a tomar por culo el negro y el monaco
el madrid no puede ahora empezar a hipotecarse comprando jugadores por millonadas porque las ratas moronegras del psg y otros esten compitiendo de forma ilegal consentido por la mafiaUEFA
lo que el madrid tiene que hacer es empezar a utilizar los TRIBUNALES DE JUSTICIA


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (4 Jun 2022)

¿No iban a hacer un mundialito tocho con 20 o 30 equipos?, en que quedó eso.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (4 Jun 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> A ver, si pillas eso de 10€ 3 meses no pica y dan buen servicio.
> Si algún día no se puede se quita y ya pero tampoco es tan jodido pagar servicios (excepto impuestos que esos si que hay que evitar al máximo posible.
> Yo pago DAZN y spoti.




me tendrás que explicar porque pagas por spoty teniendo soulseek


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> me tendrás que explicar porque pagas por spoty teniendo soulseek



el mismo lapuerta te lo explica


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 Jun 2022)

parece que los PATETICOS tendran que arrancar otra placa


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 Jun 2022)

lo del real madrid es todo suerte , juegan mal , bla bla blaaaaa


----------



## feps (4 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> lo del real madrid es todo suerte , juegan mal , bla bla blaaaaa
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1079242



El Real Madrid, gracias a Don José Mourinho, entró en una dinámica ultracompetitiva inaudita en este siglo XXI. Hay que mantener esta tendencia cuanto se pueda, y para eso nada mejor que tener jugadores y técnicos muy ambiciosos.


----------



## Roedr (4 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Mendy quiere marcharse y el club está dispuesto a traspasarlo. Tiene una cláusula de 250 kilos. Espero que Flopper no se desprenda de él por una cifra baja. Es un grandísimo defensor y el Madrid no debería vender a precio de saldo: para eso ya están los de la Xavitienda.



Mendy Out, Rudiger In -> Más flojos en defensa que esta temporada.


----------



## feps (4 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Mendy Out, Rudiger In -> Más flojos en defensa que esta temporada.



Está por ver que Mendy se vaya a marchar. Tiene contrato hasta 2025 y el Madrid sabe que está muy cotizado. Quien lo quiera va a tener que pagar una burrada por él, o sea, los jeques.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 Jun 2022)

mendy es una especie de lo que era ramos
en el sentido de que el tio es solido en defensa aunque alguna vez se le crucen los cables y haga alguna cagada que incluso nos cuesta gol
pero el tio suele ser un muro en defensa
yo no lo venderia ni loco salvo que trajeran otro jugador igual o mejor

y no entenderia que mendy no quisiera seguir en el madrid : por que razon?


----------



## feps (4 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> mendy es una especie de lo que era ramos
> en el sentido de que el tio es solido en defensa aunque alguna vez se le crucen los cables y haga alguna cagada que incluso nos cuesta gol
> pero el tio suele ser un muro en defensa
> yo no lo venderia ni loco salvo que trajeran otro jugador igual o mejor



Efectivamente. O si pagaran los jeques una burrada por él. A mí me parece un lateral top, pero si se quiere marchar que vayan preparando una salvajada de millones, entre otras cosas porque su cláusula es de 250. Yo apostaría que Mendy se queda.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (4 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Mendy Out, Rudiger In -> Más flojos en defensa que esta temporada.




70 kilos y le pongo el lazito

es un jugador que tiene un montón de lesiones. Ademas dentro de 4 días ya cumple 28


----------



## Edu.R (4 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> lo del real madrid es todo suerte , juegan mal , bla bla blaaaaa
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1079242



En la Undécima si que fueron sorteos amables, el resto nada de nada.

De hecho en las 3 últimas, ni el Nápoles era sencillo, que es el único que se podría considerar "fácil".

Y ponte a mirar la fase de grupos porque también había buenos cocos. He visto muchísimas Champions ganadas con mucho menos.


----------



## Edu.R (4 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> ¿Qué mierda es esa estadística de la que están hablando de que el Barcelona es el equipo más visto por TV (se supone que pay per view) esta temporada? Están diciendo que los 5 partidos más vistos son del Barsa.... Qué pinta de estadística falseada por Roures para ayudar al Barsa, osea el Barsa en su primer año sin Messi es más visto que el Madrid de Benzema y Vinicius a 16 puntos del Barsa ¿cómo pueden mentir tan descaradamente?



Muchos hemos visto al Barcelona más que de costumbre. Eran partidos gostosos donde el Barcelona era ridiculizado en ocasiones, y eso da audiencia extra.

A mi no me sorprende, yo soy de esos que este año les he hateado como nunca.

Era más por verles no ganar que otra cosa. Ha habido 3-4 partidos míticos.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (4 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Fukuoka desde los JJOO no levanta cabeza.
> El haberse emparejado con Maria Ozawa le ha afectado negativamente a su rendimiento deportivo, aunque como comprenderas, a Tanjiro Fukuoka le importa una mierda. Escuche que el Madrid le habia dejado de seguir. No lo veo.



Cómo dise? Se está fokando a la Ozawa?


----------



## Rotto2 (4 Jun 2022)

.


P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> 70 kilos y le pongo el lazito
> 
> es un jugador que tiene un montón de lesiones. Ademas dentro de 4 días ya cumple 28



Tiene 26 cumple 27. Lo malo es por quién lo sustituyes. Parece que Alaba no vuelve al 3 ni loco.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (4 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> .
> 
> Tiene 26 cumple 27. Lo malo es por quién lo sustituyes. Parece que Alaba no vuelve al 3 ni loco.




alaba jugará donde le diga el entrenador.


----------



## Edu.R (4 Jun 2022)

Es que lo del PSG es increible, una cosa es que te quiten un jugador por proyecto deportivo, y otra que lo hagan de forma sistemática por tocar los cojones porque juegan con otras normas y tienen dinero ilimitado.

Si al final hay un Moneypé II, habrá que resignarse y empezar a jugar en los despachos. No puede ser que un club con pérdidas constantes sea el que pague los traspasos más altos y los sueldos más altos. Los clubes franceses si quieren que empiecen a mover el árbol... increible que el Lille ganase la Liga hace 2 temporadas, la verdad.

La UEFA obviamente ve que entra dinero a expuertas, y de momento no quiere cerrar el grifo. Se "aprovecha" de la chulería de los jeques y sus ansias de pensar que con dinero todo se consigue. Hasta que no haya un frente común con los grandes de Europa diciendo "hasta aquí", no hay nada que hacer.

A mi me gusta el modelo NFL, sería lo mejor para el fútbol europeo. No es buena idea concentrarlo todo en unos pocos. Cuantos más clubes con opciones tengas, mejor es la competición.


----------



## filets (4 Jun 2022)

Esto ya lo hemos vivido
Cuando el PSG pagó 227M por Neymar Jr la gente dijo "pos si Neymar vale 230, Couthino vale 160, Demebele 130 y Hazard estando en ultimo año de contrato 160M"
Os recuerdo que nosotros tmb pagamos la "tasa Neymar" pagando 160M por Hazard jugador de 29 años en ultimo año de contrato

Ahora es lo mismo, si Mbappe vale 300M pues que menos que 80M por Chuameny o 70M por Raphina. Sí el Leeds le esta pidiendo al Barsa 70M por Raphina, un tio que no ha empatado con nadie
Y chuameny que no pasa de joven promesa vale 80M

El año del traspaso de Neymar no era verano para fichar porque todo el mundo se subio a la parra. Ahora pasa lo mismo, los 300M de Mbappe hacen que todo el mundo se suba a la parra
Hay que esperar que la cosa vuelva a su cauce y no marcarnos otro Hazard


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *PSG: otra guerra con el Madrid*
> 
> La entidad parisina se entromete en el fichaje de *Tchouaméni*, del *Mónaco*, cuya operación el *Madrid* tenía en una fase muy avanzada con el jugador.



El Madrí tiene que plantarse con el Mónaco. El jugador quiere venir.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Cómo dise? Se está fokando a la Ozawa?











Japanese Maria Oawa HD XXX Videos | Redwap.me


Watch Free Japanese Maria Oawa Hot Porn Japanese Maria Oawa Videos and Download it.




www.redwap.me


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> 70 kilos y le pongo el lazito
> 
> es un jugador que tiene un montón de lesiones. Ademas dentro de 4 días ya cumple 28



y a quien traes en su lugar?
porque para el lateral izquierdo en principio estaria alaba nada mas (eso si anceloti no lo sigue poniendo de central)

y si alaba se lesiona aunque sea muscular 2 o 3 semanas a quien ponemos? (y alaba ya sabe lo que es estar lesionado recientemente)
a nacho? vale : pero no es su posicion : nacho es buenillo no lo critico , me cae muy bien , es madridista 100% , y siempre cumple 

pero quiero decir que el madrid no puede andar con jugadores tipo nacho o lucas vazquez para arreglar descosidos , 
sino que tiene que tener los puestos bien cubiertos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> EMule y youtube, toda la música que quieras, también es cuestión de los gustos de cada uno.



Hasta hace 5 años yo era así y todo era descargado. Probé Spoty y por 9,99 paso de estar descargando cosas de mala calidad.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> ¿No iban a hacer un mundialito tocho con 20 o 30 equipos?, en que quedó eso.



En problemas con Uefa y federaciones.


----------



## xilebo (4 Jun 2022)

*Giro inesperado por Pogba*

*El Real Madrid entra en escena.* Según* Sky Sports*, el centrocampista de 29 años tiene ofertas del equipo blanco, Juventus y *PSG*. Ha pedido un período de reflexión.


----------



## Roedr (4 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Giro inesperado por Pogba*
> 
> *El Real Madrid entra en escena.* Según* Sky Sports*, el centrocampista de 29 años tiene ofertas del equipo blanco, Juventus y *PSG*. Ha pedido un período de reflexión.



Joder, Floren no aprende. Que le den por culo a Pogba. Ya nos dijo que no cuando nos hacía falta.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (4 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Giro inesperado por Pogba*
> 
> *El Real Madrid entra en escena.* Según* Sky Sports*, el centrocampista de 29 años tiene ofertas del equipo blanco, Juventus y *PSG*. Ha pedido un período de reflexión.




pogba?? espero que sea otra fake de as


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> Esto ya lo hemos vivido
> Cuando el PSG pagó 227M por Neymar Jr la gente dijo "pos si Neymar vale 230, Couthino vale 160, Demebele 130 y Hazard estando en ultimo año de contrato 160M"
> Os recuerdo que nosotros tmb pagamos la "tasa Neymar" pagando 160M por Hazard jugador de 29 años en ultimo año de contrato
> 
> ...




tienes razon en el panorama que cuentas
pero el por que eso es asi es por lo que decia @Edu.R y otros :
la corrupcion de la mafiaUEFA y sus clubs estado asociados

mientras eso siga , la cosa no volvera a su cauce y el esperar no valdra para nada , mas que para perder

aqui lo que se impone ya es actuar JUDICIALMENTE contra la mafiaUEFA y sus clubs estados asociados , y no solo el real madrid contra ellos sino muchos otros clubs unidos al real madrid en la misma denuncia judicial

pero claro.... aqui de entrada en España tenemos al Patetico al Farsa al Cerdilla etcs que prefieren seguir dentro de la corrupcion de la mafiaUEFA y dejar solo al madrid , eso si : cuando luego todos estos : el Patetico el Farsa el Cerdilla etc sufren la actuacion de la mafiaUEFA contra ellos entonces protestan en un twit como ya han hecho

y si en el resto de europa : bayern , juventus , milan , etc van a hacer lo mismo : dejar al madrid solo , pues entonces de momento la cosa esta dificil de arreglarse


----------



## xilebo (4 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Joder, Floren no aprende. Que le den por culo a Pogba. Ya nos dijo que no cuando nos hacía falta.



Y que tiene solo Pogna 29 años, y parece ya que esta quemado el futbol. Esperemos que no sea real la noticia, ese no pinta nada en el centro del campo del Madrid


----------



## feps (4 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Giro inesperado por Pogba*
> 
> *El Real Madrid entra en escena.* Según* Sky Sports*, el centrocampista de 29 años tiene ofertas del equipo blanco, Juventus y *PSG*. Ha pedido un período de reflexión.



Ya empezamos con los rumores interesados en la prensa. El Madrid no quiere a Pogba. No lo veremos nunca jugando con el equipo blanco. Antes veríamos a Mbappé.


----------



## 4motion (4 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ya empezamos con los rumores interesados en la prensa. El Madrid no quiere a Pogba. No lo veremos nunca jugando con el equipo blanco. Antes veríamos a Mbappé.



Pogba pogba, que venga ZZ también.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rotto2 (4 Jun 2022)

El PSG intentando fichar a todos los niggas de su selección desperdigados por Europa. Qué ascazo de club moronegro masonazo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Jun 2022)

Esta mañana me han filtrado que Pogba tiene un preacuerdo con el real Madrid a razón de 12 millones limpios y cuatro años.

El fichaje se oficializa después de la nations league.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (4 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta mañana me han filtrado que Pogba tiene un preacuerdo con el real Madrid a razón de 12 millones limpios y cuatro años.
> 
> El fichaje se oficializa después de la nations league.




ya sabemos entonces que la noticia de as era fake. Menos mal


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hasta hace 5 años yo era así y todo era descargado. Probé Spoty y por 9,99 paso de estar descargando cosas de mala calidad.



¿mala calidad? no sé que musica escucha usted, además con las youtubers oficiales de las compañías discográficas lo que me falta es tiempo.


----------



## Rotto2 (4 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿mala calidad? no sé que musica escucha usted, además con las youtubers oficiales de las compañías discográficas lo que me falta es tiempo.



Yo tampoco doy abasto ya para tanta música, cine, lectura etc. Hemos sido superados, desbordados por la oferta.


----------



## xilebo (4 Jun 2022)

*Vini llegó, vió y venció*


----------



## feps (4 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta mañana me han filtrado que Pogba tiene un preacuerdo con el real Madrid a razón de 12 millones limpios y cuatro años.
> 
> El fichaje se oficializa después de la nations league.



12 millones no, 14


----------



## Rotto2 (4 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Vini llegó, vió y venció*



Vini es tan malo que duele verle de la vergüenza ajena que se pasa. Al menos este año no se cae solo todos los partidos.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (4 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Vini es tan malo que duele verle de la vergüenza ajena que se pasa. Al menos este año no se cae solo todos los partidos.



Cuánta razón, Bro.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta mañana me han filtrado que Pogba tiene un preacuerdo con el real Madrid a razón de 12 millones limpios y cuatro años.
> 
> El fichaje se oficializa después de la nations league.



has perdido credibilidad desde que no te enteraste de los líos de faldas de gerardo con el clan gavi.

tus filtraciones son peor que las pérdidas de orina de una vieja


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (4 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> El PSG intentando fichar a todos los niggas de su selección desperdigados por Europa. Qué ascazo de club moronegro masonazo.



Pues nosotros no vamos muy atrás.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Th89 (4 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Giro inesperado por Pogba*
> 
> *El Real Madrid entra en escena.* Según* Sky Sports*, el centrocampista de 29 años tiene ofertas del equipo blanco, Juventus y *PSG*. Ha pedido un período de reflexión.


----------



## Rotto2 (4 Jun 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Pues nosotros no vamos muy atrás.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



Ya pero es como si fuéramos fichando a todos los españoles de Inglaterra o Italia en plan hacer un equipo blanco again pero ellos full nigga. A Griezmann o Giroud no los quieren.


----------



## feps (4 Jun 2022)

Latasa, el '9' que llama a la puerta del primer equipo blanco


El debate está abierto dentro del club respecto a aquello de lanzarse o no a por un nueve. En los últimos días han llegado ofrecimientos de todo tipo. Los nombres irán saliendo po




www.marca.com


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (4 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Latasa, el '9' que llama a la puerta del primer equipo blanco
> 
> 
> El debate está abierto dentro del club respecto a aquello de lanzarse o no a por un nueve. En los últimos días han llegado ofrecimientos de todo tipo. Los nombres irán saliendo po
> ...



El 9 suplente va a ser Mayoral. Por fin se va a hacer justicia.


----------



## feps (4 Jun 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> El 9 suplente va a ser Mayoral. Por fin se va a hacer justicia.



Lo que está claro es que teniendo a Benzema, Hazard, Vinicius y Rodrygo, el Madrid no se va gastar un pastón en un delantero de recambio para que chupe banquillo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 Jun 2022)

en mi opinion mayoral tiene un nivel getafe español osasuna ... por ahí

no es para el Madrid


----------



## ccc (4 Jun 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues no es ninguna tontería, el Barcelona ahora mismo no tiene para pagar las nóminas de este año, y recordad que había varias "diferidas". Pagos que se aplazaron. La gente de campo es austera y ahorradora.
> 
> Si no hacemos ninguna tontería, en España vamos a poder dominar. El Barcelona va a tener que conformarse con ganar los Clásicos, la Copa (Que ahora es más difícil de ganar por el sistema que tiene, asi que va a haber que sudarla) y alomejor la Supercopa si se cuela de rebote. La Liga difícilmente la van a oler. En Europa no vamos a ser favoritísimos, pero deberíamos estar siempre en las rondas del ko, y pelear por lo que hemos peleado este año. Sabiendo que NO vamos a ser los mejores, pero que tenemos nuestras armas.
> 
> ...



Desde que el proyecto con el fichaje Griezmann del BCN se hundio, sostengo lo mismo: hay que ganar/asegurar las ligas, fichar a jovenes y gangas de mercados y consolidar el club para los tiempos que vienen. Un par de notas:

- Mbappe (o Haaland): Para mi el fichaje era estrategico, es el fichaje que te hace favorito y por el que te deberias permitir arriesgar en el proyecto deportivo/economico. Con este jugador y un par de fichajes brillantes por cada linea eres favorito para la champions en los proximos 8 anyos y siendo el madrid esto se podria traducir a 4-5 SF con 1-2 CL mas, que no es moco de pavo (seamos realistas 5 CL en 8 anyos no se van a volver a oler en muchos anyos: el equipo de los ronaldo, bale,....,modric y benzema es historia del futbol).

- Si tu liga esta devaluada y no tienes rival, lo mas inteligente que puedes hacer es lo que ha hecho el Bayer: Rebajar deudas (amortizar el estadio), no hacer locuras (p.ej. no fichar al del monaco por 80M) y hacer un competitivo para europa, un equipo que no esta en el grupo de favoritos, pero que por a por b, logre CF o incluso alguna SF en los proximos 5 anyos (lo de este anyo todavia no me lo creo). Cuando no tienes deudas (El madrid tiene a LP), poco gasto (el madrid tiene una buena masa salrial), tu equipo es una maquina de hacer dinero y es mas facil hacer proyectos deportivos ganadores.

Sinceramente, creo que la planificacion deportiva y economica del madrid en estos ultimos anyos ha sido excelente, sin embargo, el tema de los entrenadores me ha cabreado bastante, pues ninguno de ellos ha apostado por los jovenes pese a que estaban rompiendo las puertas a cabezazos y ha faltado muy poco para que jugadores como Vini o Militao se hubieran ido por la puerta de atras (otros que hubieran lucido ya se han ido).

Despues de ganar liga, champions y balon de oro, el madrid vuelve al plano internacional por la puerta grande y gana credito para los proximos 3-5 anyos; lo dicho, en mi opinion, se debe seguir por la misma linea, pero intentando ser mas consistente con el proyecto de la directiva, que no es otro que apostar por la juventud.

Un ejemplo de no hacer locuras, seria no fichar al chaval del monaco y darle mas oportunidades este anyo a Camavinga, a Valverde e incluso a Alaba en el medio del campo. Y si se va Ceballos, recoges a Blanco que no lo habia hecho mal el anyo pasado y le puedes dar minutos. 

De la misma manera, nunca ficharia un lateral derecho: Tienes a un renovado carvajal, Rudiger puede jugar en esa posicion, al igual que Nacho e incluso esta Valverde. Entonces para que vas a fichar a un jugador? (y ademas esta el tema odriozola que lo ignoro, pese a que a mi me gusta).

Fijaros en la plantilla y fijaros en las posiciones en las que pueden jugar los diferentes jugadores:

--- Carvajal/Lucas/Rüdiger/Nacho ---- Rüdiger/Militao/Nacho ------- Alaba/Militao/Nacho ------ Mendy/Alaba/Nacho
---------- Valverde/Kroos/Camavinga ------- Casemiro/Camavinga/Blanco ------------ Modric/Camavinga/Alaba 
------ Rodrygo/Valverde/Lucas ------------- Benzema/Jovic ------------------------- Vini/Hazard/Rodrygo

Son 6 defensas (+ Valverde + Lucas que pueden jugar en la defensa) + 6 medios (+Alaba que puede jugar en el medio) + 6 delanteros, en total 18 jugadores para 10 posiciones.

Mas jugadores con los que Ancelotti ha contado este anyo. Para que fichar por 80M si se van a quedar en el banquillo? Joder, utiliza tus recursos que los has pagado y deja que se desarrollen (p.ej. Vini, Rodrygo, Valverde, Militao) 

Lo repito, creo que es una oportunidad historica para eliminar deudas (p.ej. del estadio) y seguir apostando por el mismo modelo deportivo.

Debemos llegar a ser un Dortmund o un Sevilla en terminos de fichajes (salvando las diferencias), pero seguir siendo el mas grande de europa: Si tienes una estrella, la debes intentar retener con renovaciones inteligentes (p.ej. Ronaldo y no las de messi, que han arruinado al BCN). 

Hala Madrid!


----------



## cebollo (4 Jun 2022)

Noto que mucha gente está confiada con que City y PSG no han ganado aún la Champions. El City ha ganado 6 de las últimas 11 ligas en Inglaterra y no tienen ni la cuarta parte de seguidores que el Liverpool o el United. Es como si la Liga española la dominara el Levante o la italiana el Udinese. 

Y en Francia el Lyon o el Marsella están en el barro.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y que tiene solo Pogna 29 años, y parece ya que esta quemado el futbol. Esperemos que no sea real la noticia, ese no pinta nada en el centro del campo del Madrid



El problema de Pogba nunca ha sido de calidad, sino de precio. Pogba por 80 kilos porque lo ha pedido ZZ lo va a comprar su puta madre. Pogba gratis (o relativamente gratis) es otro percal. 

Es un tío un poco plasta, pero centrado es un futbolista como la copa de un pino.

No nos olvidemos que Modric y Kroos tienen muchas papeletas para irse/retirarse al final de la temporada que viene, posiblemente los dos a la vez.


----------



## xilebo (4 Jun 2022)

*Admiren la grandeza del Cádiz*


----------



## fachacine (4 Jun 2022)

A mí Pogba me gusta, y en el Madrid su fútbol luciría mucho más que en Juve o ManUtd


----------



## juantxxxo (4 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> A mí Pogba me gusta, y en el Madrid su fútbol luciría mucho más que en Juve o ManUtd



29 años y gratis, gratis, no viene. No sé, yo preguntaría a la dirección deportiva o a Carletto directamente si cree conveniente ficharlo.


----------



## feps (4 Jun 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> 29 años y gratis, gratis, no viene. No sé, yo preguntaría a la dirección deportiva o a Carletto directamente si cree conveniente ficharlo.



No os montéis películas. Si no viene Tchouaméni, ni de coña se traen a Pogba. Su tren pasó hace un lustro.


----------



## juantxxxo (4 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> No os montéis películas. Si no viene Tchouaméni, ni de coña se traen a Pogba. Su tren pasó hace un lustro.



Pienso exactamente lo mismo. No es mal jugador, pero creo que el equipo necesita otras cosas y gastarse en primas, salario alto y todo eso por uno con 29 años, no lo veo.


----------



## Scardanelli (4 Jun 2022)

Lo de Pogba me suena a que estamos filtrando nombres para (i) joder al PSG y encarecer sus fichajes y (ii) hacerle ver al Mónaco que Aurelio no es nuestra única opción.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (4 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ....si eres español mediocre o directamente malo.
> 
> todo español bueno ha sido titular : casillas ramos raul guti....



Coño, esos tres que has puesto eran muy buenos.

Guti si no hubiera sido por la fiesta ... era un jodido crack, y sin correr, no como Baúl.


----------



## Edge2 (4 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Coño, esos tres que has puesto eran muy buenos.
> 
> Guti si no hubiera sido por la fiesta ... era un jodido crack, y sin correr, no como Baúl.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (4 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Jojojojojo ...

Como gustan los maricones en el *MADRIC *... Guti, Míchel, y los que no conocemos, que deben ser legión.

Y ahora *BLM *...

Perdón por el chiste, si no lo hago reviento



juantxxxo dijo:


> 29 años y gratis, gratis, no viene. No sé, yo preguntaría a la dirección deportiva o a Carletto directamente si cree conveniente ficharlo.



Vamos a ver, gratis me lo pensaría. El tío era muy muy bueno, y lo sigue siendo.


----------



## Scardanelli (4 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Coño, esos tres que has puesto eran muy buenos.
> 
> Guti si no hubiera sido por la fiesta ... era un jodido crack, y sin correr, no como Baúl.



Guti era un genio. Podía haber sido una estrella mundial, pero decidió beberse la vida a morro. Tampoco le fue mal...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El problema de Pogba nunca ha sido de calidad, sino de precio. Pogba por 80 kilos porque lo ha pedido ZZ lo va a comprar su puta madre. Pogba gratis (o relativamente gratis) es otro percal.
> 
> Es un tío un poco plasta, pero centrado es un futbolista como la copa de un pino.
> 
> No nos olvidemos que Modric y Kroos tienen muchas papeletas para irse/retirarse al final de la temporada que viene, posiblemente los dos a la vez.



Ese negro sera una bomba de relojeria en el vestuario.
Si me parecian un cancer insufrible Baul o Ramos el nigga este que no ha empatao con nadie a nivel de clubes me parece veneno puro.


----------



## petro6 (4 Jun 2022)

Guti pudo ser más grande que Zidane, pero prefirió ser Paquirrín. Sus flexiones en los entrenamientos con las rodillas apoyadas en el suelo por lo visto fueron legendarias.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> No os montéis películas. Si no viene Tchouaméni, ni de coña se traen a Pogba. Su tren pasó hace un lustro.



Dios te oiga


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (4 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Guti era un genio. Podía haber sido una estrella mundial, pero decidió beberse la vida a morro. Tampoco le fue mal...



Al tío se le veía feliz incluso chupando banquillo, y se le ve feliz ahora.

La época esa que jugó de delanero con Del Bosque (o el más adelantado o lo que sea ...), qué puto crack. Todo fácil, todo bien, sin cansarse ... luego decimos de los brasileños, pero el pollo éste no veas.


----------



## petro6 (4 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Al tío se le veía feliz incluso chupando banquillo, y se le ve feliz ahora.
> 
> La época esa que jugó de delanero con Del Bosque (o el más adelantado o lo que sea ...), qué puto crack. Todo fácil, todo bien, sin cansarse ... luego decimos de los brasileños, pero el pollo éste no veas.



Lo que pasa es que luego en Champions llegaba el típico Lyon con nueve negros en el campo, éste en el centro del campo andando ,y en octavos todos a casa.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (4 Jun 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que luego en Champions llegaba el típico Lyon con nueve negros en el campo, éste en el centro del campo andando ,y en octavos todos a casa.



Pues ganó tres champions ... eso te lo firma cualquier jugador que no haya jugado los últimos diez años en el *MADRIC*.

Andando (y bebiendo sin parar)


----------



## petro6 (4 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Pues ganó tres champions ... eso te lo firma cualquier jugador que no haya jugado los últimos diez años en el *MADRIC*.
> 
> Andando (y bebiendo sin parar)



y fue testimonial en todas...una lástima porque de haber querido habría sido muy grande.


----------



## petro6 (4 Jun 2022)

Si Floren trajera al Pogba, tiraría por la borda la buena gestión que ha tenido estos últimos años. El Balotelli francés.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## ccc (4 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El problema de Pogba nunca ha sido de calidad, sino de precio. Pogba por 80 kilos porque lo ha pedido ZZ lo va a comprar su puta madre. Pogba gratis (o relativamente gratis) es otro percal.
> 
> Es un tío un poco plasta, pero centrado es un futbolista como la copa de un pino.
> 
> No nos olvidemos que Modric y Kroos tienen muchas papeletas para irse/retirarse al final de la temporada que viene, posiblemente los dos a la vez.



Creo que lo que esta haciendo el madrid es meter ruido al PSG y/o alternativas para el centro del campo:

- Pogba gratis, con una prima de algunos millones y cobrando 7,5M netos es un gran fichaje y eso es lo que le va a ofrecer la Juve; la idea del madrid es clara: no entro en subastas, pero piensa en ello Pogba, a mi me pides 15M y a la Juve le pides 7,5M, pero a ver chaval, cual es el equipo mas mediatico que hay y donde te vas a sentir como en casa? Pues vente conmigo, pero no intentes tomar el pelo ni a la Juve ni a nosotros, para subir el precio: esto es lo que hay.

- Por otra parte es una buena jugada que salgan esos rumores, asi el Monaco y el PSG se lo piensan 2 veces en intentar subir el precio de la operacion de un chaval de 22; porque lo que puede pasar, es que el madrid fiche a Pogba por poco dinero y de los 50M+variables no se mueva, con lo que a lo mejor el Monaco se queda con un palmo de narices, porque el PSG tampoco les va a pagar mucho mas que el madrid y eso si se va.

Que si, que el PSG puede subir los precios, pero hay muchos jugadores y nosotros podemos jugar nuestras bazas y al fin y al cabo, el madrid ya desde la cantera es una institucion que forja campeones: Mbappe 23 anyos: 0 Champions, Vini 21 anyos: 1 Champions.

El PSG, vaya institucion, su gran exito es retener a coste de oro a Mbappe y poder gritar put real madrid.

,...Mientras tanto, nosotros a lo nuestro: 1 Liga + 1 Champions.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (4 Jun 2022)

Mourinho al PSG.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## 4motion (4 Jun 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Mourinho al PSG.
> 
> Cuidado pues.



Se va a reír RAMOS.

JAJAJAJA 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Mourinho al PSG.
> 
> Cuidado pues.











El PSG piensa en Mourinho


Según The Telegraph , Luis Campos, su amigo y con el que trabajó en el Madrid, le tiene en mente para sustituir a Pochettino en el banquillo parisino.




as.com


----------



## petro6 (4 Jun 2022)

Me extraña mucho que un tío de la personalidad de Mou aceptara ir al PSG de segundo entrenador.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Me extraña mucho que un tío de la personalidad de Mou aceptara ir al PSG de segundo entrenador.



Es su última oportunidad de estar en la élite.


----------



## petro6 (4 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es su última oportunidad de estar en la élite.



Ahora mismo cualquier entrenador que vaya al PSG no es más que un comparsa y tiene menos influencia en lo futbolístico que un utillero. El dueño de ese banquillo y ese vestuario es Mbappé, y ya sabemos quién es Mourinho, por eso tengo mis serias dudas de que al final vaya.


----------



## Edu.R (4 Jun 2022)

Hasta agosto hay que vender periódicos a cascoporro, ergo se van a decir 50 nombres al día. Incluso cosas sin sentido.

Yo me voy a tomar unas vacaciones. Ya para agosto vuelvo al topic. No me he pasado noches entre semana a base de valerianas con el Real Madrid para estar pendiente ahora de nombres random. Me voy a poner los videos de las remontadas unas cuantas veces [La del Sevilla también].

Disfrutad del temporadón que se ha logrado, y ya nos vemos en agosto. Saludos y hala Madrid.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (4 Jun 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Me voy a poner los videos de las remontadas unas cuantas veces [La del Sevilla también].



¿Algún enlace recomendable? Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## fachacine (4 Jun 2022)

Quizá si veis seguidos uno detrás de otro los 105 goles que marcó Bale con el Madrid algunos entenderéis el pedazo de futbolista que tuvimos y que hemos perdido. Viendo el video os digo una cosa, y la digo en serio y sin exageraciones: la calidad en la definición de este tío no tiene nada que envidiarle ni a Mbappe.


----------



## feps (4 Jun 2022)

Tchouaméni prefiere al Madrid. Es cuestión de días que se despeje la incógnita.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (4 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Tchouaméni prefiere al Madrid. Es cuestión de días que se despeje la incógnita.




Este tío tiene información privilegiada.


----------



## JimTonic (4 Jun 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Creo que lo que esta haciendo el madrid es meter ruido al PSG y/o alternativas para el centro del campo:
> 
> - Pogba gratis, con una prima de algunos millones y cobrando 7,5M netos es un gran fichaje y eso es lo que le va a ofrecer la Juve; la idea del madrid es clara: no entro en subastas, pero piensa en ello Pogba, a mi me pides 15M y a la Juve le pides 7,5M, pero a ver chaval, cual es el equipo mas mediatico que hay y donde te vas a sentir como en casa? Pues vente conmigo, pero no intentes tomar el pelo ni a la Juve ni a nosotros, para subir el precio: esto es lo que hay.
> 
> ...




yo creo que van por ahi los tiros, y los nervios del monaco y del negro ahora mismo deben ser muy grandes


----------



## feps (4 Jun 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> yo creo que van por ahi los tiros, y los nervios del monaco y del negro ahora mismo deben ser muy grandes



Tchouaméni ya le ha dicho al Mónaco que quiere irse al Madrid. Esa es la baza negociadora de Flopper.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Este tío tiene información privilegiada.




disculpa

@Obiwanchernobil le da mil vueltas con sus filtraciones a quien sea

tenemos en el foro a un portento que no estamos sabiendo valorar


















.



















.

















.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 Jun 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hasta agosto hay que vender periódicos a cascoporro, ergo se van a decir 50 nombres al día. Incluso cosas sin sentido.
> 
> Yo me voy a tomar unas vacaciones. Ya para agosto vuelvo al topic. No me he pasado noches entre semana a base de valerianas con el Real Madrid para estar pendiente ahora de nombres random. Me voy a poner los videos de las remontadas unas cuantas veces [La del Sevilla también].
> 
> Disfrutad del temporadón que se ha logrado, y ya nos vemos en agosto. Saludos y hala Madrid.




anda anda......

vuelves el domingo por la tarde y lo sabes


----------



## Tubiegah (4 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> mendy es una especie de lo que era ramos
> en el sentido de que el tio es solido en defensa aunque alguna vez se le crucen los cables y haga alguna cagada que incluso nos cuesta gol
> pero el tio suele ser un muro en defensa
> yo no lo venderia ni loco salvo que trajeran otro jugador igual o mejor
> ...



Ya ha ganado todo con el Madric y querrá irse a hacer el penas a otro cluc, cobrando más, eso sí. 
Que le pregunte a zerreziete, Ozil, dimaria o varane qué tal se está lejos del Bernabéu


----------



## cebollo (4 Jun 2022)

Courtois le ha pedido matrimonio a la novia en un yate. Se ha puesto de rodillas y todo. Y de rodillas seguía siendo más alto. Hay fotos por Twitter. La chica se pone a llorar como Salah.


----------



## filets (4 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Courtois le ha pedido matrimonio a la novia en un yate. Se ha puesto de rodillas y todo. *Y de rodillas seguía siendo más alto.* Hay fotos por Twitter. La chica se pone a llorar como Salah.





te has calentado


----------



## Rotto2 (4 Jun 2022)

.


feps dijo:


> Tchouaméni ya le ha dicho al Mónaco que quiere irse al Madrid. Esa es la baza negociadora de Flopper.



Sí, se quiere ir como Mbappé y Haaland. Baza de Florentino por los cojones. Baza para que le paguen el doble los moros.


----------



## petro6 (4 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Quizá si veis seguidos uno detrás de otro los 105 goles que marcó Bale con el Madrid algunos entenderéis el pedazo de futbolista que tuvimos y que hemos perdido. Viendo el video os digo una cosa, y la digo en serio y sin exageraciones: la calidad en la definición de este tío no tiene nada que envidiarle ni a Mbappe.



Ha sido una puta máquina de picar carne. Factor diferenciador desde que llegó.


----------



## petro6 (4 Jun 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Ya ha ganado todo con el Madric y querrá irse a hacer el penas a otro cluc, cobrando más, eso sí.
> Que le pregunte a zerreziete, Ozil, dimaria o varane qué tal se está lejos del Bernabéu



Todos los que has mencionado (menos Cristina) no los conocía ni su padre antes de llegar al Madrid, y han salido de aquí cómo estrellas. Me alegro cuando luego se la pegan...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Jun 2022)

Mamadou!!!!!


----------



## fachacine (4 Jun 2022)

Mirad qué bonito, joder


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Mirad qué bonito, joder



no le da tiempo ni a narrarlo 

gran video!!


----------



## feps (4 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> .
> 
> Sí, se quiere ir como Mbappé y Haaland. Baza de Florentino por los cojones. Baza para que le paguen el doble los moros.



En una semana a estas horas se habrá despejado ya la incógnita.


----------



## feps (4 Jun 2022)

Pedazo de artista


----------



## Rotto2 (4 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> En una semana a estas horas se habrá despejado ya la incógnita.



Te juego un menú whopper a que se va al PSG.

Si quisiera jugar en el Madrid ya estaría en el Madrid.


----------



## Edu.R (4 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Algún enlace recomendable? Gracias de antebrazo.





No sé como grabaron esto, pero es un video top.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 Jun 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> No sé como grabaron esto, pero es un video top.



bienvenido de nuevo! 
has vuelto antes de agosto  

gran video!!


----------



## feps (4 Jun 2022)

Mourinho, siempre en mi equipo. Ya se está publicando que los moros no van a poder contar con él. Continuará en la Roma y Mbappé tendrá que seguir buscando un entrenador que ponga el carné.


----------



## eltonelero (4 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> te has calentado



esta muy buenorra pero algo me dice que tras la primera larva le va a dar puerta…..(ella a el)


----------



## Mecanosfera (4 Jun 2022)

Offtopic:

Hablamos mucho en el hilo de inminentes jubilaciones de jugadores, pero hay otro personaje que se tendrá que retirar antes o después y que supondrá un shock tan grande como cuando el Barsa se vio sin Messi o cuando el Atleti se vea sin Simeone: me refiero a la jubilación de Florentino.

Con sus luces y sus sombras, gustará más o menos, pero la seriedad y orden que ha dado Flo al Madrid nunca la he visto en otros clubs o deportes. Su gestión de la empresa ha sido iningualable, en lo deportivo trajo una edad dorada y ha pilotado impresionantemente la adaptación de la marca Real Madrid a la nueva realidad digital. Florentino ha sido una bendición en la última década. Tiene sus traspiés de viejo chocho, como su obsesión por Pogba o Mbappe, pero cuando deje el club vamos a flipar (si es que lo vemos).

¿Cuántos años más como presidente veis a Florentino, dada su edad? ¿Hay algún posible reemplazo al que empezar a seguirle la pista?


----------



## Edu.R (4 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> bienvenido de nuevo!
> has vuelto antes de agosto
> 
> gran video!!



Por aclarar, cuando dejo los mensajes de despedida, siempre miro hasta 1-2 días después el topic por si tengo que contestar a alguien para no dejarle colgando la respuesta. Pero vamos, toda mi aportación son respuestas. Opiniones ya no.

Pero gracias por tenerme en cuenta.


----------



## Roedr (4 Jun 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Offtopic:
> 
> Hablamos mucho en el hilo de inminentes jubilaciones de jugadores, pero hay otro personaje que se tendrá que retirar antes o después y que supondrá un shock tan grande como cuando el Barsa se vio sin Messi o cuando el Atleti se vea sin Simeone: me refiero a la jubilación de Florentino.
> 
> ...



El día que Floren lo deje nos esperan muchas lágrimas. Ya se fue una vez y no hace falta recordar la mala gestión de Calderón. No volveremos a ver a nadie igual. 

El Madrid es grande por dos nombres: Santiago Bernabéu y Florentino Pérez.


----------



## Rotto2 (4 Jun 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Offtopic:
> 
> Hablamos mucho en el hilo de inminentes jubilaciones de jugadores, pero hay otro personaje que se tendrá que retirar antes o después y que supondrá un shock tan grande como cuando el Barsa se vio sin Messi o cuando el Atleti se vea sin Simeone: me refiero a la jubilación de Florentino.
> 
> ...



Tito Florentino nos dejará una última sorpresa. Un presidente galáctico.

Le va a suceder Amancio Ortega.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El día que Floren lo deje nos esperan muchas lágrimas. Ya se fue una vez y no hace falta recordar la mala gestión de Calderón. No volveremos a ver a nadie igual.
> 
> El Madrid es grande por dos nombres: Santiago Bernabéu y Florentino Pérez.




esperemos que no haya 2 sin 3


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (4 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> esperemos que no haya 2 sin 3



Y la verdad es que es fácil, gastar cuando se puede y guardar la ropa cuando no se puede.

Esto no tiene más, bueno sí, suerte, pero haciéndolo bien siempre te toca una parte.


----------



## feps (4 Jun 2022)

Flopper morirá como presidente, igual que Bernabéu. Habrá que buscar entre sus directivos menores de 60 años.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El día que Floren lo deje nos esperan muchas lágrimas. Ya se fue una vez y no hace falta recordar la mala gestión de Calderón. No volveremos a ver a nadie igual.



Calderón la cagó intentando amañar una asamblea porque tenía un complejo de inferioridad tremendo con Floren, pero en tres temporadas que tuvo hizo fichajazos que o le dieron mucho al Madrid o dejaron pastón en caja: Pepe, Marcelo, Higuaín, Robben, Van Nistelrooy, y sí, Cristiano Ronaldo, que lo dejó firmado y Floren tuvo que tragar porque había penalización, si no no lo ficha. Ganó dos ligas seguidas tras tres temporadas que no ganábamos ni el Teresa Herrera. 

A mí me parece un personaje mediocre, pero su gestión deportiva, que si no recuerdo mal la llevaba Mijatovic, fue relativamente buena.


----------



## Roedr (4 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Calderón la cagó intentando amañar una asamblea porque tenía un complejo de inferioridad tremendo con Floren, pero en tres temporadas que tuvo hizo fichajazos que o le dieron mucho al Madrid o dejaron pastón en caja: Pepe, Marcelo, Higuaín, Robben, Van Nistelrooy, y sí, Cristiano Ronaldo, que lo dejó firmado y Floren tuvo que tragar porque había penalización, si no no lo ficha. Ganó dos ligas seguidas tras tres temporadas que no ganábamos ni el Teresa Herrera.
> 
> A mí me parece un personaje mediocre, pero su gestión deportiva, que si no recuerdo mal la llevaba Mijatovic, fue relativamente buena.



Es que Mijatovic fue un gran director deportivo. Una verdadera pena que no haya vuelto.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 Jun 2022)

tengo mono de futbol
pero joder estoy viendo el las palmas - tenerife para ir a la final para el ascenso 
y es como un solteros casados en la playa pero literal
joder que malos


----------



## Rotto2 (4 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Flopper morirá como presidente, igual que Bernabéu. Habrá que buscar entre sus directivos menores de 60 años.



Pero será el Buitre, no? O no puede por no ser millonario y presentar los avales?


----------



## Th89 (4 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Flopper morirá como presidente, igual que Bernabéu. Habrá que buscar entre sus directivos menores de 60 años.



Espero, y deseo, que vaya adiestrando a su delfín.


----------



## Scardanelli (4 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Quizá si veis seguidos uno detrás de otro los 105 goles que marcó Bale con el Madrid algunos entenderéis el pedazo de futbolista que tuvimos y que hemos perdido. Viendo el video os digo una cosa, y la digo en serio y sin exageraciones: la calidad en la definición de este tío no tiene nada que envidiarle ni a Mbappe.



Sí. Una pena que el fútbol no fuera una de sus prioridades.


----------



## Roedr (4 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Sí. Una pena que el fútbol no fuera una de sus prioridades.



Bale es como Guti, un jugador de autor. ;-)


----------



## Scardanelli (4 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Bale es como Guti, un jugador de autor. ;-)



Versos libres. Si hubieran tenido la mitad de hambre que Baul...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Calderón la cagó intentando amañar una asamblea porque tenía un complejo de inferioridad tremendo con Floren, pero en tres temporadas que tuvo hizo fichajazos que o le dieron mucho al Madrid o dejaron pastón en caja: Pepe, Marcelo, Higuaín, Robben, Van Nistelrooy, y sí, Cristiano Ronaldo, que lo dejó firmado y Floren tuvo que tragar porque había penalización, si no no lo ficha. Ganó dos ligas seguidas tras tres temporadas que no ganábamos ni el Teresa Herrera.
> 
> A mí me parece un personaje mediocre, pero su gestión deportiva, que si no recuerdo mal la llevaba Mijatovic, fue relativamente buena.



Eso si, eramos un equipo relleno en Uropa y no se como de saneado estaba el club a nivel economico.
Por otro lado les dio las llaves del club a gente como Baul y como Topillas.

La seccion de baloncesto estaba en la mendicidad fichando de baratillo y eso le condenaba a ser ya no el segundo, el tercer equipo de la liga y a veces el cuarto o el quinto...


----------



## Roedr (4 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Versos libres. Si hubieran tenido la mitad de hambre que Baul...



Baul... que ascazo de tío.


----------



## Rotto2 (5 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Baul... que ascazo de tío.



Escalofríos cada vez que lo mencionan los piperos. Su vuelta al banquillo va a ser peor que volver a soportar a Xavi.


----------



## Roedr (5 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Escalofríos cada vez que lo mencionan los piperos. Su vuelta al banquillo va a ser peor que volver a soportar a Xavi.



No sé quién es peor tipejo, si Xavi o Baúl.


----------



## Malvender (5 Jun 2022)

Estamos pésimamente acostumbrados en el presente



Vicente Boluda fue presidente unos meses entre Calderón y Florentino


----------



## Rotto2 (5 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No sé quién es peor tipejo, si Xavi o Baúl.



Guardiola y Piqué son aún peores que Baúl y chavi. Son puto veneno a cada palabra.


----------



## Roedr (5 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Guardiola y Piqué son aún peores que Baúl y chavi. Son puto veneno a cada palabra.



Más listos, por eso saben ser más sinuosos.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Jun 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Eso si, eramos un equipo relleno en Uropa y no se como de saneado estaba el club a nivel economico.



Equipo relleno ya habíamos sido las dos temporadas anteriores a que llegara y lo volvimos a ser la temporada siguiente a que se fuese. Muy mal de pasta tampoco estaríamos porque en cuanto llegó Floren fichó a Kaká, CR7, Xabi Alonso y Benzema de una tacada, más un poco de clase media tipo Albiol y Arbeloa que no fue gratis tampoco.

A Calderón lo echó básicamente Floren con el Marca de mamporrero por un tecnicismo en una asamblea. Luego la leyenda ha crecido en plan "es que éramos muy malos", "es que llevaba al club a la ruina", y todo eso no es cierto. Lo de la asamblea me pareció en su momento motivo de dimisión, ahora ya ni me acuerdo de por qué, pero tampoco hay que inventarse el resto. 

Por poner las cosas en perspectiva, Kaká costo 55 kilazos MÁS la venta de Robben, y nadie dijo ni pío sobre si el club estaba saneado.


----------



## vurvujo (5 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Tito Florentino nos dejará una última sorpresa. Un presidente galáctico.
> 
> Le va a suceder Amancio Ortega.



Pero si Amancio es más viejo que Floren.
El galáctico sería Isla, pero esa gente juega en otra liga (e imagino que no puede ser por lo de los 20 años de socio).


----------



## vurvujo (5 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Pero será el Buitre, no? O no puede por no ser millonario y presentar los avales?



Creo que necesita mucha pasta. Pero tal vez puede con avales como bien dices.

Otro es Nadal, pero a saber si ese sabe algo de gestión... Eso sí, el estilo del Madrid es muy de Nadal, tienes que matarles para ganarles y a veces ni así.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (5 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> te has calentado




Arrodillarse ante alguien nunca es una buena idea.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Equipo relleno ya habíamos sido las dos temporadas anteriores a que llegara y lo volvimos a ser la temporada siguiente a que se fuese. Muy mal de pasta tampoco estaríamos porque en cuanto llegó Floren fichó a Kaká, CR7, Xabi Alonso y Benzema de una tacada, más un poco de clase media tipo Albiol y Arbeloa que no fue gratis tampoco.
> 
> A Calderón lo echó básicamente Floren con el Marca de mamporrero por un tecnicismo en una asamblea. Luego la leyenda ha crecido en plan "es que éramos muy malos", "es que llevaba al club a la ruina", y todo eso no es cierto. Lo de la asamblea me pareció en su momento motivo de dimisión, ahora ya ni me acuerdo de por qué, pero tampoco hay que inventarse el resto.
> 
> Por poner las cosas en perspectiva, Kaká costo 55 kilazos MÁS la venta de Robben, y nadie dijo ni pío sobre si el club estaba saneado.



Reconozco que es una reflexion en la que no habia caido.
En cualquier caso, de cara a los socios, que metas en una votacion gente sin derecho a voto para que agite el arbol me parece algo para perder la confianza y no se si para pedir carcel.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 Jun 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Creo que necesita mucha pasta. Pero tal vez puede con avales como bien dices.
> 
> Otro es Nadal, pero a saber si ese sabe algo de gestión... Eso sí, el estilo del Madrid es muy de Nadal, tienes que matarles para ganarles y a veces ni así.



y muy oficialista en todo, y muy de si me insultan o me atacan pongo la otra mejilla y a otra cosa mariposa...


----------



## Malvender (5 Jun 2022)

A Floren debería sucederle quien ahora mismo toma las principales decisiones es en el RM. Otra cosa es que quiera (no dos porta una cámara). No debe tener tampoco los años de socios necesarios









El hombre en la sombra del que se dice que manda más que Florentino en el Real Madrid


José Ángel Sánchez, el director general del club, suele salir poco en los medios y pasar desapercibido, pero muchos le consideran el dirigente más poderoso de la entidad




es.sports.yahoo.com


----------



## cebollo (5 Jun 2022)

Calderón se llevaba bien con Villar y nos dejaron ganar dos ligas seguidas, que es algo que con Florentino nunca han permitido.


----------



## Roedr (5 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Arrodillarse ante alguien nunca es una buena idea.



Sí señor, uno sólo se arrodilla ante Dios.


----------



## Woden (5 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Arrodillarse ante alguien nunca es una buena idea.



Y si encima es happy merchant…


----------



## Rotto2 (5 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Equipo relleno ya habíamos sido las dos temporadas anteriores a que llegara y lo volvimos a ser la temporada siguiente a que se fuese. Muy mal de pasta tampoco estaríamos porque en cuanto llegó Floren fichó a Kaká, CR7, Xabi Alonso y Benzema de una tacada, más un poco de clase media tipo Albiol y Arbeloa que no fue gratis tampoco.
> 
> A Calderón lo echó básicamente Floren con el Marca de mamporrero por un tecnicismo en una asamblea. Luego la leyenda ha crecido en plan "es que éramos muy malos", "es que llevaba al club a la ruina", y todo eso no es cierto. Lo de la asamblea me pareció en su momento motivo de dimisión, ahora ya ni me acuerdo de por qué, pero tampoco hay que inventarse el resto.
> 
> Por poner las cosas en perspectiva, Kaká costo 55 kilazos MÁS la venta de Robben, y nadie dijo ni pío sobre si el club estaba saneado.



No te acuerdas de los Nanines? Calderón ganó dos ligas seguidas y la de baloncesto también, pero en Champions se perdió pronto y no gustaba aquello por diversas chorizadas que no recuerdo y todo el mundo quería que volviera Florentino


----------



## Rotto2 (5 Jun 2022)

Malvender dijo:


> A Floren debería sucederle quien ahora mismo toma las principales decisiones es en el RM. Otra cosa es que quiera (no dos porta una cámara). No debe tener tampoco los años de socios necesarios
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El necio que echó a Ancelotti para meter a su amigo Benítez. JAS tiene muchas sombras, es un puto cutre.


----------



## Paobas (5 Jun 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hasta agosto hay que vender periódicos a cascoporro, ergo se van a decir 50 nombres al día. Incluso cosas sin sentido.
> 
> Yo me voy a tomar unas vacaciones. Ya para agosto vuelvo al topic. No me he pasado noches entre semana a base de valerianas con el Real Madrid para estar pendiente ahora de nombres random. Me voy a poner los videos de las remontadas unas cuantas veces [La del Sevilla también].
> 
> Disfrutad del temporadón que se ha logrado, y ya nos vemos en agosto. Saludos y hala Madrid.



Lo más inteligente y "económico", forero. El fútbol estos dos próximos 2 meses y pico es un coñazo gordo con los 800 fichajes diarios inventados. Al menos, cuando empiecen los partidos de pretemporada la cosa estará algo más divertida. La temporada oficial para el Madrid empieza el 10-A con la Supercopa de Europa. La 22/23 va a estar cargada de cojones con el mundial de por medio. Va a haber fútbol para aburrir.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (5 Jun 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Lo más inteligente y "económico", forero. El fútbol estos dos próximos 2 meses y pico es un coñazo gordo con los 800 fichajes diarios inventados. Al menos, cuando empiecen los partidos de pretemporada la cosa estará algo más divertida. La temporada oficial para el Madrid empieza el 10-A con la Supercopa de Europa. La 22/23 va a estar cargada de cojones con el mundial de por medio. Va a haber fútbol para aburrir.



Pues a mí es cuando más me gusta, más que nada porque de los partidos sólo veo alguno al año y cuando me llevan a Cornellà.

Están bien los fichajes.

De la NBA lo que más sigo es el trade deadline. Salen buenos podcast de ahí y los meses siguientes cuando se comparan los equipos que han cambiado jugadores.


----------



## feps (5 Jun 2022)

Ahora se está hablando del fichaje de Gnabry, pero tampoco me lo creo, salvo que el Bayern lo ponga a precio de saldo. Dudo mucho que tenga categoría para ser titular. No es un jugador de la calidad de Kroos, cuando lo fichó el Madrid por 25 kilos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (5 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ahora se está hablando del fichaje de Gnabry, pero tampoco me lo creo, salvo que el Bayern lo ponga a precio de saldo. Dudo mucho que tenga categoría para ser titular. No es un jugador de la calidad de Kroos, cuando lo fichó el Madrid por 25 kilos.




Es mil veces mejor que rodrygo.

Este tío es extremo derecho, no juega en la posición de kross


----------



## Roedr (5 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> *Es mil veces mejor que rodrygo.*
> 
> Este tío es extremo derecho, no juega en la posición de kross



Seguís subestimando a Rodrygo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Jun 2022)

Filtración:
"Pogba será presentado el 25 de agosto en el Santiago Bernabéu".


----------



## fachacine (5 Jun 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Offtopic:
> 
> Hablamos mucho en el hilo de inminentes jubilaciones de jugadores, pero hay otro personaje que se tendrá que retirar antes o después y que supondrá un shock tan grande como cuando el Barsa se vio sin Messi o cuando el Atleti se vea sin Simeone: me refiero a la jubilación de Florentino.
> 
> ...



Supongo que el sustituto será Butragueño y que su línea será continuista de la de Florentino, yo al menos confío en que será así.


----------



## MC33 (5 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ahora se está hablando del fichaje de Gnabry, pero tampoco me lo creo, salvo que el Bayern lo ponga a precio de saldo. Dudo mucho que tenga categoría para ser titular. No es un jugador de la calidad de Kroos, cuando lo fichó el Madrid por 25 kilos.



Otro negro?


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Jun 2022)

Rumores y mierdas, el Madrid solo filtra cuando interesa, invenciones, se nos olvida que lo de Camavinga ni lo olieron. A Rudiger porque lo filtro el club, eso les jode cada día más.


----------



## fachacine (5 Jun 2022)

Una cosa que nunca os he dicho, cuando insultáis o despreciáis a Raúl me ponéis violento. Raúl es el jugador más importante de la era moderna, más incluso que Cristiano, lo he dicho aquí ya muchas veces, llevábamos 32 años sin ganar la Copa de Europa y Raúl apareció como una bendición para cambiarlo todo. Si tengo a un jugador en un pedestal ese es Raúl (el otro es Modric). Luchador incansable, inteligentísimo tácticamente, goleador, asistente, jugador total y el mayor representante del espíritu Juanito. No ganó nada con la selección porque estaba sólo joder, él no tuvo a su alrededor gente de su nivel, los Xavi, Puyol, Piqué, Xabi Alonso, Iniesta y Villa llegaron una generación después. Cada vez que le llamáis Baul o lo despreciáis os aseguro que dice muy poco de vuestro madridismo, y demostráis tener muy poca memoria, o igual es que sois muy jóvenes y no le vistéis jugar y habláis de él de oídas. Raúl no se toca, hijos de puta.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (5 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Una cosa que nunca os he dicho, cuando insultáis o despreciáis a Raúl me ponéis violento. Raúl es el jugador más importante de la era moderna, más incluso que Cristiano, lo he dicho aquí ya muchas veces, llevábamos 32 años sin ganar la Copa de Europa y Raúl apareció como una bendición para cambiarlo todo. Si tengo a un jugador en un pedestal ese es Raúl (el otro es Modric). Luchador incansable, inteligentísimo tácticamente, goleador, asistente, jugador total y el mayor representante del espíritu Juanito. No ganó nada con la selección porque estaba sólo joder, él no tuvo a su alrededor gente de su nivel, los Xavi, Puyol, Piqué, Xabi Alonso, Iniesta y Villa llegaron una generación después. Cada vez que le llamáis Baul o lo despreciáis os aseguro que dice muy poco de vuestro madridismo, y demostráis tener muy poca memoria, o igual es que sois muy jóvenes y no le vistéis jugar y habláis de él de oídas. Raúl no se toca, hijos de puta.



Raul tuvo su epoca y llego a ser el mejor jugador español, pero los ultimos años le sobraron, debio irse antes.


----------



## fachacine (5 Jun 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Raul tuvo su epoca y llego a ser el mejor jugador español, pero los ultimos años le sobraron, debio irse antes.



Eso puede ser verdad, pero es que también en sus últimos años le pusieron de compañeros de equipo a unos elementos tipo Gravesen, Diogo y compañía que claro, si los comparas con Fernando Redondo etc...


----------



## seven up (5 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Equipo relleno ya habíamos sido las dos temporadas anteriores a que llegara y lo volvimos a ser la temporada siguiente a que se fuese. Muy mal de pasta tampoco estaríamos porque en cuanto llegó Floren fichó a Kaká, CR7, Xabi Alonso y Benzema de una tacada, más un poco de clase media tipo Albiol y Arbeloa que no fue gratis tampoco.
> 
> A Calderón lo echó básicamente Floren con el Marca de mamporrero por un tecnicismo en una asamblea. Luego la leyenda ha crecido en plan "es que éramos muy malos", "es que llevaba al club a la ruina", y todo eso no es cierto. Lo de la asamblea me pareció en su momento motivo de dimisión, ahora ya ni me acuerdo de por qué, pero tampoco hay que inventarse el resto.
> 
> Por poner las cosas en perspectiva, Kaká costo 55 kilazos MÁS la venta de Robben, y nadie dijo ni pío sobre si el club estaba saneado.



El Club con Calderón no se endeudó en exceso. Pero para pagar esos fichajes se tuvo que pedir el súpercredito a Cajamadrid con toda la polémica que acarreó en su momento, lo que si fue claro es que lo concedieron porque al frente estaba el Tito. Por cierto, el tecnicismo del escándalo fue el presentarse en la asamblea con falsos compromisarios del Frente Atlético para que le aprobarán las cuentas y las comisiones por la compra de Higuain y Van Nístelroy. Tampoco fue solo el Marca, la Cope fue la que destapó gran parte del escándalo. Fue más una lucha entre el grupo Prisa y la pinza Mundo-Marca-Cope.


----------



## feps (5 Jun 2022)

Raúl era bueno por la casta y la ambición. Técnicamente fue un jugador menor y, a partir de los 28 años, se convirtió en un lastre fundido que debía jugar por decreto. Hasta que llegó Mourinho y le enseñó la puerta. 

Por cierto, en la selección Raúl sí jugó varios años con Xavi, Puyol, Xabi Alonso y Villa. Luis Aragonés, contra toda la canallesca mal llamada prensa, echó a Raúl tras el mundial 2006. Acto seguido llegaron dos Eurocopas y un Mundial. Fue un hombre sabio.


----------



## Th89 (5 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Una cosa que nunca os he dicho, cuando insultáis o despreciáis a Raúl me ponéis violento. Raúl es el jugador más importante de la era moderna, más incluso que Cristiano, lo he dicho aquí ya muchas veces, llevábamos 32 años sin ganar la Copa de Europa y Raúl apareció como una bendición para cambiarlo todo. Si tengo a un jugador en un pedestal ese es Raúl (el otro es Modric). Luchador incansable, inteligentísimo tácticamente, goleador, asistente, jugador total y el mayor representante del espíritu Juanito. No ganó nada con la selección porque estaba sólo joder, él no tuvo a su alrededor gente de su nivel, los Xavi, Puyol, Piqué, Xabi Alonso, Iniesta y Villa llegaron una generación después. Cada vez que le llamáis Baul o lo despreciáis os aseguro que dice muy poco de vuestro madridismo, y demostráis tener muy poca memoria, o igual es que sois muy jóvenes y no le vistéis jugar y habláis de él de oídas. Raúl no se toca, hijos de puta.



Raúl es el máximo exponente de porqué un jugador no puede ser el puto amo del vestuario. Sus últimos años fueron lamentables y tenía que jugar por decreto ley, y eso no puede ser.

Lo bueno de su trágico final es que nos hemos ahorrado pasar por lo mismo con Cristiano o el payaso de Ramos, y diría que casi el Topo. En cuanto un jugador se cree más importante que el club, puerta.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Jun 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Raúl es el máximo exponente de porqué un jugador no puede ser el puto amo del vestuario. Sus últimos años fueron lamentables y tenía que jugar por decreto ley, y eso no puede ser.
> 
> Lo bueno de su trágico final es que nos hemos ahorrado pasar por lo mismo con Cristiano o el payaso de Ramos, y diría que casi el Topo. En cuanto un jugador se cree más importante que el club, puerta.



Y así pasó. Se le abrió la puerta y se fue al Schalke, donde demostró que aún le quedaba cuerda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Jun 2022)

No por nada pero no suelo equivocarme con mis informaciones....aquí os di la exclusiva de la renovación de de mbappe por el PSG y las cifras de su sueldo....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Una cosa que nunca os he dicho, cuando insultáis o despreciáis a Raúl me ponéis violento. Raúl es el jugador más importante de la era moderna, más incluso que Cristiano, lo he dicho aquí ya muchas veces, llevábamos 32 años sin ganar la Copa de Europa y Raúl apareció como una bendición para cambiarlo todo. Si tengo a un jugador en un pedestal ese es Raúl (el otro es Modric). Luchador incansable, inteligentísimo tácticamente, goleador, asistente, jugador total y el mayor representante del espíritu Juanito. No ganó nada con la selección porque estaba sólo joder, él no tuvo a su alrededor gente de su nivel, los Xavi, Puyol, Piqué, Xabi Alonso, Iniesta y Villa llegaron una generación después. Cada vez que le llamáis Baul o lo despreciáis os aseguro que dice muy poco de vuestro madridismo, y demostráis tener muy poca memoria, o igual es que sois muy jóvenes y no le vistéis jugar y habláis de él de oídas. Raúl no se toca, hijos de puta.



A mí también. Y no solo Raúl, también Casillas. ¿Que se les pueden reprochar cosas? Claro, como a todos, pero es de imbéciles criticar a estos dos. Es muy difícil ser español y triunfar en el Madrí los últimos 20 años. Igual es que estos quieren un Madrí lleno de negros.
Y en la selección Raúl tuvo que comerse una eliminación en Francia por un mierda llamado Zubi, o en Corea por la corrupción de la FIFA. En Portugal 2004 el seleccionador y media plantilla eran basura. Raúl mereció al menos ganar la Euro 08.


----------



## fachacine (5 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A mí también. Y no solo Raúl, también Casillas. ¿Que se les pueden reprochar cosas? Claro, como a todos, pero es de imbéciles criticar a estos dos. Es muy difícil ser español y triunfar en el Madrí los últimos 20 años. Igual es que estos quieren un Madrí lleno de negros.
> Y en la selección Raúl tuvo que comerse una eliminación en Francia por un mierda llamado Zubi, o en Corea por la corrupción de la FIFA. En Portugal 2004 el seleccionador y media plantilla eran basura. Raúl mereció al menos ganar la Euro 08.



Yo pienso que es que en verdad no lo vieron jugar, tanta desmemoria y tanta injusticia en el trato con Raúl no es ni medio normal.


----------



## juantxxxo (5 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A mí también. Y no solo Raúl, también Casillas. ¿Que se les pueden reprochar cosas? Claro, como a todos, pero es de imbéciles criticar a estos dos. Es muy difícil ser español y triunfar en el Madrí los últimos 20 años. Igual es que estos quieren un Madrí lleno de negros.
> Y en la selección Raúl tuvo que comerse una eliminación en Francia por un mierda llamado Zubi, o en Corea por la corrupción de la FIFA. En Portugal 2004 el seleccionador y media plantilla eran basura. Raúl mereció al menos ganar la Euro 08.



Totalmente de acuerdo con los mundiales de Francia Y Corea, especialmente este último, pero Raúl desde que tuvo esa maldita apendicitis ya no volvió a ser el mismo y los últimos años dejó mala imagen.


----------



## Th89 (5 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y así pasó. Se le abrió la puerta y se fue al Schalke, donde demostró que aún le quedaba cuerda.



Le quedaba cuerda para un un equipo tipo Schalke, sin la presión y el nivel que se le presupone al Real Madrid. Al nivel que tenía por aquel entonces. Y me pareció perfecto.

Ya no era el Raúl de principios del 2000, como Marcelo este año no era el Marcelo de hace 5 años.


----------



## filets (5 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Eso puede ser verdad, pero es que también en sus últimos años le pusieron de compañeros de equipo a unos elementos tipo Gravesen, Diogo y compañía que claro, si los comparas con Fernando Redondo etc...



¿No te acuerdas de un contraataque de Raul que el tio salio al sprint dandolo todo y el juez de linea tenia que frenarse porque le adelantaba?
Ese dia pase de adorarle a odiarle. Claramente estaba acabado y seguia chupando del club
Desde ese dia se le empezo a conocer como patacrocker , el velociraptor o el hijo del viento


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Jun 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> En cualquier caso, de cara a los socios, que metas en una votacion gente sin derecho a voto para que agite el arbol me parece algo para perder la confianza y no se si para pedir carcel.



Sí sí, por eso digo que es motivo de dimisión. Pero lo he mirado esta mañana, y los tipos que coló fueron muchos menos que los que necesitó para ganar las votaciones, y luego además eso se archivó en tribunales. Por eso digo que estaba acomplejado con Floren, porque le tenía miedo a su sombra y se metió en chorizadas totalmente innecesarias. De hecho creo que Calderón se comió chorrocientas denuncias por ése y otros temas y no perdió ni un juicio.

En fin, tampoco quiero defender al personaje, ya he dicho que me parece muy Paco, pero su gestión real no fue tan mala.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿No te acuerdas de un contraataque de Raul que el tio salio al sprint dandolo todo y el juez de linea tenia que frenarse porque le adelantaba?
> Ese dia pase de adorarle a odiarle. Claramente estaba acabado y seguia chupando del club
> Desde ese dia se le empezo a conocer como patacrocker , el velociraptor o el hijo del viento



Raúl nunca allego a tener tanta clase como zenden o overmars


----------



## juantxxxo (5 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿No te acuerdas de un contraataque de Raul que el tio salio al sprint dandolo todo y el juez de linea tenia que frenarse porque le adelantaba?
> Ese dia pase de adorarle a odiarle. Claramente estaba acabado y seguia chupando del club
> Desde ese dia se le empezo a conocer como patacrocker , el velociraptor o el hijo del viento



Hubo muchos gifs de esos. Otra jugada en la que subía para disputar un balón a un defensa, no recuerdo si en champions, y era la risión la diferencia a la que iba uno y otro. No me extraña que no pasáramos de octavos durante unos añitos en champions.


----------



## filets (5 Jun 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Hubo muchos gifs de esos. Otra jugada en la que subía para disputar un balón a un defensa, no recuerdo si en champions, y era la risión la diferencia a la que iba uno y otro. No me extraña que no pasáramos de octavos durante unos añitos en champions.


----------



## filets (5 Jun 2022)

No era un contraatque, fue un pase en largo


----------



## Roedr (5 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


>



Exhibiciones similares de este perro las teníamos que aguantar semana tras semana. En aquella época me interesaba el fuchibol más que ahora, y lo de este pollo era una completa frustración. 

Baúl fue una humillación completa al madridismo con CI superior al de Roncero (>80).


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Jun 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Le quedaba cuerda para un un equipo tipo Schalke, sin la presión y el nivel que se le presupone al Real Madrid. Al nivel que tenía por aquel entonces. Y me pareció perfecto.
> 
> Ya no era el Raúl de principios del 2000, como Marcelo este año no era el Marcelo de hace 5 años.



¿Cuántas veces ha sido el Schalke semifinalista de la champions?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


>



Se la tira en largo como si fuera nazario o Henry el que se desmarca sabes    otro que tuvo cuatro años buenos y Lugo 10 viviendo del Madrid...
Y los cuñaos de la prensa "ejjke presiona", hijos de fruta a esa velocidad como si presiona prosinecki


----------



## filets (5 Jun 2022)

Hace años, alguien propuso al RM al Príncipe de Asturias. Tuvieron que cambiar las reglas de votación para no concedérselo, instaurando el derecho al veto.
Después te piden que animes a La Roja de Luis Enrique, Pedri y Gavi.


----------



## Th89 (5 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Cuántas veces ha sido el Schalke semifinalista de la champions?



Que yo haya visto, menos veces que el Villarreal.


----------



## feps (5 Jun 2022)

Me cago en la puta. Se acabó el banquillo definitivamente para nuestro Pablo Laso. Menuda desgracia. Lo importante es que se recupere.









Pablo Laso, ingresado en el hospital tras sufrir un infarto


Pablo Laso (Vitoria, 1967), técnico del Real Madrid, se encuentra estable. El club blanco ha confirmado esta información a través de un comunicado oficial.



as.com


----------



## cebollo (5 Jun 2022)

Hay un generación (los que ahora rondan los 25) que apenas vio, apenas recuerda a Raúl. O solo vio su decadencia. Suelen adorar a Casillas porque si con 10 o 12 años en la tele dicen que Casillas es el mejor te lo crees. Aparte de la valoración errónea es que los perciben como si fueran de épocas muy distintas, cuando sólo se llevan 4 años y jugaron juntos muchas temporadas.


----------



## Malvender (5 Jun 2022)

Una pregunta, ¿alguien sabe cuanto hacía que no ganábamos tres títulos sin haber ganado el año anterior la champions (que te da derecho a jugar dos finales más)?


----------



## Roedr (5 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Me cago en la puta. Se acabó el banquillo definitivamente para nuestro Pablo Laso. Menuda desgracia. Lo importante es que se recupere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uff esperemos que se recupere bien. Qué faena!.


----------



## feps (5 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> uff esperemos que se recupere bien. Qué faena!.



Se recuperará seguro, pero tendrá que dejar los banquillos porque el estrés es incompatible con el corazón. El Madrid, desgraciadamente, tiene que buscar un nuevo entrenador.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Hay un generación (los que ahora rondan los 25) que apenas vio, apenas recuerda a Raúl. O solo vio su decadencia. Suelen adorar a Casillas porque si con 10 o 12 años en la tele dicen que Casillas es el mejor te lo crees. Aparte de la valoración errónea es que los perciben como si fueran de épocas muy distintas, cuando sólo se llevan 4 años y jugaron juntos muchas temporadas.




Yo vi a los dos...Raúl 3-4 años muy buenos y luego a vivir del cuento.
Casillas 7 años muy buenos y 5 viviendo del cuento.
Salen más las cuentas con casillas.


----------



## vurvujo (5 Jun 2022)

Malvender dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿alguien sabe cuanto hacía que no ganábamos tres títulos sin haber ganado el año anterior la champions (que te da derecho a jugar dos finales más)?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1080457



No entiendo muy bien la pregunta.

Quieres saber alguna temporada en que se haya ganado 3 títulos sin previamente haber ganado Champions???


En la 88-89 se ganó supercopa (por ser campeón de la 87-88), la liga y la copa.

Fuera de ahí nada.

Estaba viendo lo cerca que estuvimos de ganar un "quintete" la 2016-2017.

Esta próxima temporada sí aspiramos a un sextete, de los de verdad, porque en realidad barça nunca ganó un sextete, pero claro, con ellos no se puede discutir, aunque luego le preguntas que te digan una temporada en la que hayan ganado 6 títulos y no la encuentran.


----------



## Tubiegah (5 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Una cosa que nunca os he dicho, cuando insultáis o despreciáis a Raúl me ponéis violento. Raúl es el jugador más importante de la era moderna, más incluso que Cristiano, lo he dicho aquí ya muchas veces, llevábamos 32 años sin ganar la Copa de Europa y Raúl apareció como una bendición para cambiarlo todo. Si tengo a un jugador en un pedestal ese es Raúl (el otro es Modric). Luchador incansable, inteligentísimo tácticamente, goleador, asistente, jugador total y el mayor representante del espíritu Juanito. No ganó nada con la selección porque estaba sólo joder, él no tuvo a su alrededor gente de su nivel, los Xavi, Puyol, Piqué, Xabi Alonso, Iniesta y Villa llegaron una generación después. Cada vez que le llamáis Baul o lo despreciáis os aseguro que dice muy poco de vuestro madridismo, y demostráis tener muy poca memoria, o igual es que sois muy jóvenes y no le vistéis jugar y habláis de él de oídas. Raúl no se toca, hijos de puta.



Don Raúl González blanco (1994-2004)
El gran capitán, con todas las loas que le has dedicado.

Baúl "Usain" González, el capitán patapalo (2004-2010). Uno de los seres más oscuros, taimados, pelograsientos y falsos que ha visto el cluc. Tan madridista que es y se fue sin perdonar un euro, que me parece bien, pero no presumas de madridismo.

Y por no comentar sus patéticas últimas temporadas condenando al ostracismo a otros buenos jugadores , no cracks, pero válidos para un Madrid de entreguerras.

Con don Santiago la rata esta en su puta vida hubiera vuelto al club. 

Hala Madrid


----------



## seven up (5 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A mí también. Y no solo Raúl, también Casillas. ¿Que se les pueden reprochar cosas? Claro, como a todos, pero es de imbéciles criticar a estos dos. Es muy difícil ser español y triunfar en el Madrí los últimos 20 años. Igual es que estos quieren un Madrí lleno de negros.
> Y en la selección Raúl tuvo que comerse una eliminación en Francia por un mierda llamado Zubi, o en Corea por la corrupción de la FIFA. En Portugal 2004 el seleccionador y media plantilla eran basura. Raúl mereció al menos ganar la Euro 08.



La culpa no fue enteramente ni de Casillas ni de Raul. La culpa fue de quien los renovó por 6 o 7 años, cuando lo normal es cuando se tiene ya una edad y sabes que no van a mejorar, lo máximo sería por 2 o 3 años. Se buscaba desde la directiva la complicidad con el piperio y los medios, total ellos no iban a pagar la pasta de esos contratos casi vitalicios.
Asi convirtieron a dos grandísimos jugadores emblemas del Real Madrid, en funcionarios mafiosos que pensaban egoistamente de que estaban por encima del club y eran dueños del vestuario, al fin y al cabo, con su contrato ellos siempre iban a estar allí.


----------



## ccc (5 Jun 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Don Raúl González blanco (1994-2004)
> El gran capitán, con todas las loas que le has dedicado.
> 
> Baúl "Usain" González, el capitán patapalo (2004-2010). Uno de los seres más oscuros, taimados, pelograsientos y falsos que ha visto el cluc. Tan madridista que es y se fue sin perdonar un euro, que me parece bien, pero no presumas de madridismo.
> ...



Exactamente la misma opinion: Primera fase que le hace una leyenda del club (con 3 champions, donde el tiene mucha culpa) y un puto cancer del vestuario en su segunda fase: Basicamente podemos decir lo mismo de Casillas y de otros que se han creido que el club es suyo y que desgracian su historia en el madrid para muchos seguidores con criterio propio para la eternidad (y con razon)

Otros, como Ronaldo y Ramos, aunque tambien dejaron de salir por la puerta grande -por diferentes circumstancias- , deberian tener una imagen mas positiva para los verdaderos aficionados: Nunca nos comimos su decadencia e incluso en el caso de Ronaldo, recuperamos la inversion inicial.

Ronaldo, es el jugador mas rentable del madrid de la historia (por marketing, por historial deportivo, por motivos economicos,...).


----------



## Paobas (5 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se la tira en largo como si fuera nazario o Henry el que se desmarca sabes    otro que tuvo cuatro años buenos y Lugo 10 viviendo del Madrid...
> Y los cuñaos de la prensa "ejjke presiona", hijos de fruta a esa velocidad como si presiona prosinecki



No fue un mal jugador. Eso sí, decir sobrevalorado es poco. Una ratio minutos-goles bastante discreta para ser un delantero titular el 99'9% de los minutos en el Madrid. 323 goles en 16 temporadas. CR, 450 (+127) en 9 temporadas. Y todavía otro merengue me decía el primer año de CR (09/10) que si uno debía ir al banquillo era Cristiano. Jajajajaja...menudo alfeñique intelectual era el tío.


----------



## Paobas (5 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Una cosa que nunca os he dicho, cuando insultáis o despreciáis a Raúl me ponéis violento. Raúl es el jugador más importante de la era moderna, más incluso que Cristiano, lo he dicho aquí ya muchas veces, llevábamos 32 años sin ganar la Copa de Europa y Raúl apareció como una bendición para cambiarlo todo. Si tengo a un jugador en un pedestal ese es Raúl (el otro es Modric). Luchador incansable, inteligentísimo tácticamente, goleador, asistente, jugador total y el mayor representante del espíritu Juanito. No ganó nada con la selección porque estaba sólo joder, él no tuvo a su alrededor gente de su nivel, los Xavi, Puyol, Piqué, Xabi Alonso, Iniesta y Villa llegaron una generación después. Cada vez que le llamáis Baul o lo despreciáis os aseguro que dice muy poco de vuestro madridismo, y demostráis tener muy poca memoria, o igual es que sois muy jóvenes y no le vistéis jugar y habláis de él de oídas. Raúl no se toca, hijos de puta.



Lo que quieras, pero ninguna megaestrella. No ha sido nunca el figurón mundial que nos vendieron. Los otros 3 grandes goleadores de la historia blanca (CR, Karim y Di Stefano) son infinitamente mejores jugadores que él.


----------



## Paobas (5 Jun 2022)

Raúl, en aquella racha infame de no pasar de octavos en 6 años en Champions, ante centrales de nivel, no es que brillara poco, no. Directamente ni olía el balón en toda la puta eliminatoria el muy HDP


----------



## Th89 (5 Jun 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Exactamente la misma opinion: Primera fase que le hace una leyenda del club (con 3 champions, donde el tiene mucha culpa) y un puto cancer del vestuario en su segunda fase: Basicamente podemos decir lo mismo de Casillas y de otros que se han creido que el club es suyo y que desgracian su historia en el madrid para muchos seguidores con criterio propio para la eternidad (y con razon)
> 
> Otros, como Ronaldo y Ramos, aunque tambien dejaron de salir por la puerta grande -por diferentes circumstancias- , deberian tener una imagen mas positiva para los verdaderos aficionados: Nunca nos comimos su decadencia e incluso en el caso de Ronaldo, recuperamos la inversion inicial.
> 
> Ronaldo, es el jugador mas rentable del madrid de la historia (por marketing, por historial deportivo, por motivos economicos,...).



Cristiano Ronaldo es el mejor fichaje de la historia del fútbol.


----------



## cebollo (5 Jun 2022)

La evolución Mamadu ha hecho que el fútbol actual sea casi otro deporte. Raúl fue muy bueno pero fue muy bueno contra López, Abelardo, Pelegrino, Solozabal... En la última final de Champions los centrales fueron Militao, Alaba, Van Dyck y Konate, 4 negrazos supersonicos. 

Y un portero con la estatura de Casillas o un central con la estatura de Cannavaro hoy ni debutan en primera, por muy buenos que sean.


----------



## Roedr (5 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> La evolución Mamadu ha hecho que el fútbol actual sea casi otro deporte. Raúl fue muy bueno pero fue muy bueno contra López, Abelardo, Pelegrino, Solozabal... En la última final de Champions los centrales fueron Militao, Alaba, Van Dyck y Konate, 4 negrazos supersonicos.
> 
> Y un portero con la estatura de Casillas o un central con la estatura de Cannavaro hoy ni debutan en primera, por muy buenos que sean.



Bueno... mira Super Modric, se caga en cualquier mamadou. Yo creo que tiene que ver en la presión que existe por ganar, en anular la creatividad por no perdonar errores, en querer controlar todo lo que pasa en el campo.


----------



## Th89 (5 Jun 2022)

Mucho negro, pero ni una Selección africana va a oler el Mundial.

Sin la disciplina europea serían negros random, yo no veo el futuro tan negro  como algunos.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (5 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Bueno... mira Super Modric, se caga en cualquier mamadou. Yo creo que tiene que ver en la presión que existe por ganar, en anular la creatividad por no perdonar errores, en querer controlar todo lo que pasa en el campo.



Aparte de que están saliendo Mamadús muy buenos (un jugador tipo Seedorf, como lo es Camavinga, hace veinte años era una rareza) yo creo que los negros de 12 años son demasiado competitivos físicamente ahora que las canteras de Francia, España, Alemania están llenas de ellos, y hacen que un Modric o un Iniesta de 12 años no tengan ninguna oportunidad. A la larga será una pena.


----------



## Roedr (5 Jun 2022)

Bueno amigues, a disfrutar de la paliza de Nadal.


----------



## Roedr (5 Jun 2022)

La leche... lo tuyo es vicio.


----------



## cebollo (5 Jun 2022)

Lo pensé el otro día, el primer equipo Mamadu en Europa fue el Ajax de Van Gaal. La Champions que ganan en el 95 fue con Rijkaard, Seedorf, Davids, Finidi, Reiziger, Kluivert... Los De Boer y Van Der Sar parecían los misioneros.


----------



## JimTonic (5 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Lo pensé el otro día, el primer equipo Mamadu en Europa fue el Ajax de Van Gaal. La Champions que ganan en el 95 fue con Rijkaard, Seedorf, Davids, Finidi, Reiziger, Kluivert... Los De Boer y Van Der Sar parecían los misioneros.



eso he pensado yo, que parece que estamos descubriendo la rueda, pero cuando los italianos se drogaban y estaban corriendo como mulas y ganaban todo nadie se acuerda, o la epoca del ajax


acordaros de las fotos del del piero en dos temporadas paso de ser un palillo a ben jonhson


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Bueno amigues, a disfrutar de la paliza de Nadal.



TAnto como su recomendación de vacuñar para matar gente, todo un personaje este Nadal, gran tenista y peor persona.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 Jun 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Don Raúl González blanco (1994-2004)
> El gran capitán, con todas las loas que le has dedicado.
> 
> Baúl "Usain" González, el capitán patapalo (2004-2010). Uno de los seres más oscuros, taimados, pelograsientos y falsos que ha visto el cluc. Tan madridista que es y se fue sin perdonar un euro, que me parece bien, pero no presumas de madridismo.
> ...



Olvidas cuando se fotografio con Stoichkov semanas despues de que el bulgaro colgase un tuit donde comparaba a los seguidores del Madrid con cerdos...


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Jun 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Olvidas cuando se fotografio con Stoichkov semanas despues de que el bulgaro colgase un tuit donde comparaba a los seguidores del Madrid con cerdos...



Raúl tuvo unos años finales como jugador y exjugador que parecía más del Cagalona que del Madrid, le doy la razón, encima que cobró del club jugando en Alemania. Luego le hacia la pelota a la chavineta y demás moralla cagalana. No entiendo porque lo contrato de nuevo el Madrid, otro igual que Casillas.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (5 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> TAnto como su recomendación de vacuñar para matar gente, todo un personaje este Nadal, gran tenista y peor persona.



en realidad no recomendó 

sino que RATA NADAL nos insultó a los que EN NUESTRA LIBERTAD DE PERSONAS escogimos no inyectarnos esa ponzoña

porque RATA NADAL escogió servir a sus amos del satánico Nuevo Orden Mundial: Gates, Soros, ... quienes han financiado la fabricación de dicha ponzoña para reducir la población mundial (reconocido ya por el ceo de pfizer)

es decir: que guste de su miocarditis y ahora trombos en los pies: JODETE RATA NADAL!!!


----------



## 4motion (5 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> en realidad no recomendó
> 
> sino que RATA NADAL nos insultó a los que EN NUESTRA LIBERTAD DE PERSONAS escogimos no inyectarnos esa ponzoña
> 
> ...



Nandrolona Nadal.

Menudo personaje.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ccc (5 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> en realidad no recomendó
> 
> sino que RATA NADAL nos insultó a los que EN NUESTRA LIBERTAD DE PERSONAS escogimos no inyectarnos esa ponzoña
> 
> ...



Joder macho, no se como puedes decir eso de una leyenda del deporte en general.

- Lo primero que hay que decir es que Nadal se equivoco al responder a las preguntas sobre este tema en australia; y si respondes, porque tienes tu propia opinion es correcto, pero alguna frase que dijo, estaban fuera de contexto.
- Pero al igual que hay que criticar a Nadal por ello, hay que criticar a Djokovic por todo el espectaculo bochornoso que provoco y aqui cada uno puede decir lo que quiera, pero se merece todo lo ocurrido.

En mi opinion, Nadal no debio abrir la boca y debio de tener una respuesta como la de Osaka ("voy a cambiar algo si hablo/opino?") ; y Djokovic podia haber quedado a un nivel superior de todos si hubiera actuado desde un comienzo, tal como hizo en esta entrevista, en la que basicamente dijo que no participaria en ningun evento si tenia que vacunarse: Asi hubiera quedado en modo dios, pero lo que hizo fue falsificar documentos, arrastrarse para jugar un torneo, creerse por encima de un pueblo,...Y si, podeis decir que tal y cual y bla,bla,... la realidad es que quedo como una mierda. Solo gano credibilidad algo mas tarde, por no retractarse, mantenerse fiel a sus ideas y mirar por encima al deporte, pero lo repito, lo tenia que haber hecho desde un comienzo, asi arregla un problema, en vez de quedar como un personaje mas alla del deporte. 

Novak Djokovic breaks silence over Covid vaccine refusal - BBC News - YouTube


----------



## juantxxxo (5 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Me cago en la puta. Se acabó el banquillo definitivamente para nuestro Pablo Laso. Menuda desgracia. Lo importante es que se recupere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, me acabo de enterar. Una gran putada para nuestro Ferguson del baloncesto. A Perasovic le pasó lo mismo y no sé si sigue entrenando. El segundo de Laso tiene buenos números cuando le tocó sustituirlo, pero esperamos que pueda volver


----------



## Paobas (5 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> en realidad no recomendó
> 
> sino que RATA NADAL nos insultó a los que EN NUESTRA LIBERTAD DE PERSONAS escogimos no inyectarnos esa ponzoña
> 
> ...



Ve al psiquiatra


----------



## Waits (5 Jun 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Joder, me acabo de enterar. Una gran putada para nuestro Ferguson del baloncesto. A Perasovic le pasó lo mismo y no sé si sigue entrenando. El segundo de Laso tiene buenos números cuando le tocó sustituirlo, pero esperamos que pueda volver



Perasovic es actualmente entrenador del UNICS. Lo suyo parece que fue una angina, hace ya 15 años. A ver si va todo bien y Laso recupera la salud.


----------



## Baconfino (5 Jun 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Don Raúl González blanco (1994-2004)
> El gran capitán, con todas las loas que le has dedicado.
> 
> Baúl "Usain" González, el capitán patapalo (2004-2010). Uno de los seres más oscuros, taimados, pelograsientos y falsos que ha visto el cluc.
> ...



Cuando en 2003 por procedimiento de urgencia los doctores tuvieron que abrir el cuerpo de Raul para tratarle del ataque de apendicitis aguda que tuvo, le salvaron la vida, pero ¿le extirparon o se le escapó la magia?, las crónicas nunca trataron tal efecto y es hora ya de desclasificarlo para llegar a conocer la causa de aquella bajada de rendimiento.


----------



## Policía Pérez (5 Jun 2022)

A mi no me parece bien condenar a una persona porque la haya cagado puntualmente, como Rafa Nadal o Raul. Lo positivo pesa mas que lo negativo

Claro que tambien me doy cuenta de que la mayoria que estan siempre con el cuchillo afilado contra nuestros españoles son los que por ejemplo piden llenar el madrid de moronegros, mas aun. Los que ganando en plena de champions lo unico que les importa es que entre el negro de turno, etc. Casualidades de la vida


----------



## xilebo (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## cebollo (5 Jun 2022)

Que un equipo gane 8 finales de Champions sin perder ninguna, o de cualquier otra competición es matemáticamente casi imposible. Por estadística pura y dando por bueno el tópico de que en una final no hay favorito y están al 50 por ciento, ganar 8 seguidas tiene una probabilidad de 1 de cada 256.

Pero la estadística no entiende de psicología. El equipo que gana varias seguidas gana confianza y decisión lo que a la vez intimida y cohíbe al rival. Y el que pierde se vuelve inseguro y cenizo. Las rachas en el deporte, buenas o malas, son mucho más habituales de lo que puede prever cualquier calculadora.


----------



## Puta Desagradecida (5 Jun 2022)

pero ese sucnor del op no se cansa de cagar mierda diarreica?


----------



## feps (5 Jun 2022)

Según están filtrando, la semana próxima es la definitiva para el Real Madrid respecto a Tchouaméni. Han hecho saber al jugador que si no se decide explícitamente en los próximos días, Flopper descartará su fichaje. No quiere otro toreo de salón en menos de un mes. La imagen del club quedaría muy tocada pese a haber ganado la 14.


----------



## feps (5 Jun 2022)

De ser como apuntas, Tchouaméni no fichará por el Madrid. El tiempo dirá. En breve lo sabremos.


----------



## filets (5 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> De ser como apuntas, Tchouaméni no fichará por el Madrid. El tiempo dirá. En breve lo sabremos.



¿en breve?
Primero dijeron que se sabria el lunes, ahora se sabra "a lo largo de la semana"
El chicle este aun puede estirarse mucho


----------



## petro6 (5 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Raúl tuvo unos años finales como jugador y exjugador que parecía más del Cagalona que del Madrid, le doy la razón, encima que cobró del club jugando en Alemania. Luego le hacia la pelota a la chavineta y demás moralla cagalana. No entiendo porque lo contrato de nuevo el Madrid, otro igual que Casillas.



Porque Floren es listo y hace caso al dicho de "Ten cerca a tus amigos, pero más cerca a tus enemigos". Es mejor tenerlos atados dónde no molesten a que enmierden por ahí fuera de control.


----------



## fachacine (5 Jun 2022)

Hemos ganado la Champions y la Liga sin Mbappe y sin Haaland. Podemos volver a ganarlas sin Mbappe, sin Haaland y sin Tchouameni. El Madrid no espera a nadie, al Madrid no lo torea nadie.


----------



## fachacine (5 Jun 2022)

Por cierto abro debate ¿seguro que Roberto Carlos con 3 Champions ha sido mejor lateral izquierdo para el Madrid que Marcelo con 5 Champions?


----------



## juantxxxo (5 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Por cierto abro debate ¿seguro que Roberto Carlos con 3 Champions ha sido mejor lateral izquierdo para el Madrid que Marcelo con 5 Champions?



Ahí, ahí. Soy muy fan de Roberto Carlos porque en su época fue un fichajazo por 4 duros, sí pesetas y el rendimiento fue bestial. Le pilló la resaca galáctica, pero ya hasta siendo veterano, cumplía y con creces a buen nivel, no como el caso de otros que hemos hablado hoy.

El caso de Marcelo es diferente, llegó siendo un crío de brasil sin experiencia europea previa también por 4 duros cuando el cerdilla lo tenía hecho, pero recuerdo que al principio todo dios decía que no valía de lateral, sí de extremo. Hace años yo comentaba a los que decían eso que había que formarlo y pulirlo. Nos ha dado muchas alegrías.


----------



## feps (5 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿en breve?
> Primero dijeron que se sabria el lunes, ahora se sabra "a lo largo de la semana"
> El chicle este aun puede estirarse mucho



Puede ser el lunes, quizá el jueves, pero el Madrid no va a entrar en pujas, como ya saben los representantes de Tchouaméni. Si el jugador quiere que haya una subasta, el Madrid se retirará. Flopper no va a hacer un segundo ridículo ante los moros.


----------



## juantxxxo (5 Jun 2022)

Según DC y refiriéndose a un periodista francés muy amiguito de mbappé, él ha elegido el Madrid. El problema es que no lleguen a un acuerdo los clubs como bien comentas. Tengo muchas dudas que venga, eso sí habrá culebrón de un par de semnas.


----------



## feps (5 Jun 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Según DC y refiriéndose a un periodista francés muy amiguito de mbappé, él ha elegido el Madrid. El problema es que no lleguen a un acuerdo los clubs como bien comentas. Tengo muchas dudas que venga, eso sí habrá culebrón de un par de semnas.



El Madrid se planta ante el jugador y el club. O toman la oferta ambas partes o que se vaya con los moros. Muy fácil.


----------



## juantxxxo (5 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Madrid se planta ante el jugador y el club. O toman la oferta ambas partes o que se vaya con los moros. Muy fácil.



O a Inglaterra, parece que no quiere seguir en Francia. Esperemos que no sea el Patrick Vieira futuro porque anda que no le intentó fichar Floren varias veces.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Jun 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Ahí, ahí. Soy muy fan de Roberto Carlos porque en su época fue un fichajazo por 4 duros, sí pesetas y el rendimiento fue bestial. Le pilló la resaca galáctica, pero ya hasta siendo veterano, cumplía y con creces a buen nivel, no como el caso de otros que hemos hablado hoy.
> 
> El caso de Marcelo es diferente, llegó siendo un crío de brasil sin experiencia europea previa también por 4 duros cuando el cerdilla lo tenía hecho, pero recuerdo que al principio todo dios decía que no valía de lateral, sí de extremo. Hace años yo comentaba a los que decían eso que había que formarlo y pulirlo. Nos ha dado muchas alegrías.



RC en sus últimas temporadas estaba un poquito acabado, aparte que incluso en su plenitud se hinchaba a perder buenas posiciones en ataque para pegarle un pepinazo a Parla, que le entraba 1 de cada 50. Ojo, que aún así fue la hostia, pero tuvo sus sombras también.

A mí Marcelo me parece un futbolista excepcional, un tío que tiene la jugada en la cabeza con cinco movimientos de antelación y recursos para salirte por dentro, por fuera, regatear, soltar paredes, centrar con ambas piernas... Y todo desde el lateral izquierdo nada menos, era como tener un mini-Benzema ahí atrás construyendo. 

Para gustos hay colores y tal, pero Marcelo me parece mejor pelotero que RC, aunque sean palabras mayores.


----------



## feps (5 Jun 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> O a Inglaterra, parece que no quiere seguir en Francia. Esperemos que no sea el Patrick Vieira futuro porque anda que no le intentó fichar Floren varias veces.



El jugador quiere al Madrid, pero nadie paga como los jeques. En cualquier caso Flopper no se va arrastrar. Lo de Mbappé ha escocido mucho.


----------



## juantxxxo (5 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> RC en sus últimas temporadas estaba un poquito acabado, aparte que incluso en su plenitud se hinchaba a perder buenas posiciones en ataque



Eso, exactamente, también decían de Marcelo, que tenía que ser extremo y no lateral. Al final, el paso del tiempo es sabio.

Personalmente, me encantan los dos. Nos han dado muchas alegrías y son buena gente, transmiten buen rollo.


----------



## Rotto2 (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## cebollo (5 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Por cierto abro debate ¿seguro que Roberto Carlos con 3 Champions ha sido mejor lateral izquierdo para el Madrid que Marcelo con 5 Champions?



Para mí sí.
Sin ser tan fino con el balón como Marcelo aportaba lo mismo en ataque por rapidez y disparo. Y en defensa también por rapidez hacia más cortes y era menos coladero.

Roberto fue una estrella, un año fue segundo o tercero del Balón de Oro, algo insólito en un lateral. En el Real Madrid fue siempre titular indiscutible. Marcelo ha sido suplente de Heinze, Coentrao, Reguilón, Mendy.

En Brasil no hay ningún debate con Roberto y Marcelo.Tampoco con Cafu y Alves. Tienen muy claro con quienes ganaban Mundiales y con quienes no.


----------



## fachacine (5 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> RC en sus últimas temporadas estaba un poquito acabado, aparte que incluso en su plenitud se hinchaba a perder buenas posiciones en ataque para pegarle un pepinazo a Parla, que le entraba 1 de cada 50. Ojo, que aún así fue la hostia, pero tuvo sus sombras también.
> 
> A mí Marcelo me parece un futbolista excepcional, un tío que tiene la jugada en la cabeza con cinco movimientos de antelación y recursos para salirte por dentro, por fuera, regatear, soltar paredes, centrar con ambas piernas... Y todo desde el lateral izquierdo nada menos, era como tener un mini-Benzema ahí atrás construyendo.
> 
> Para gustos hay colores y tal, pero Marcelo me parece mejor pelotero que RC, aunque sean palabras mayores.



Yo no sé decidirme, cara a gol está claro que Roberto Carlos sólo con las faltas directas tenía mucho más gol que Marcelo y a lo mejor más punta de velocidad, pero es que Marcelo ha sido un loco maravilloso, digo loco porque esa anarquía suya de irse al ataque entrando por cualquier sitio, improvisando florituras, eso es lo más bonito del fútbol, al entrenador que lo dirige le pone de los nervios pero para el equipo rival un jugador como Marcelo es un dolor de cabeza porque nunca te esperas lo que va a hacer. Frente al fútbol mecánico, organizado y aburrido de Guardiola yo prefiero a un loco genial que improvisa como Marcelo.


----------



## Rotto2 (5 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> RC en sus últimas temporadas estaba un poquito acabado, aparte que incluso en su plenitud se hinchaba a perder buenas posiciones en ataque para pegarle un pepinazo a Parla, que le entraba 1 de cada 50. Ojo, que aún así fue la hostia, pero tuvo sus sombras también.
> 
> A mí Marcelo me parece un futbolista excepcional, un tío que tiene la jugada en la cabeza con cinco movimientos de antelación y recursos para salirte por dentro, por fuera, regatear, soltar paredes, centrar con ambas piernas... Y todo desde el lateral izquierdo nada menos, era como tener un mini-Benzema ahí atrás construyendo.
> 
> Para gustos hay colores y tal, pero Marcelo me parece mejor pelotero que RC, aunque sean palabras mayores.



Marcelo 546 partidos 38 goles en el Madrid
R.Carlos 527 partidos 68 goles en el Madrid

Marcelo estuvo muy cerca de ser traspasado, era un coladero y no aportaba tanto en ataque. Se fue haciendo mejor con los años hasta llegar a ser el mejor 3 del mundo.


----------



## feps (5 Jun 2022)

Roberto Carlos fue una bestia. Marcelo fue un loco genial. Qué pena que Marcelo se abandonara físicamente, engordando cuando más fino debía estar. Eso le hizo perder la titularidad prematuramente, antes que RC.


----------



## Th89 (5 Jun 2022)

Lo que tengo clarísimo es que RC3 en el fútbol actual disfrutaría como un enano. Era pura potencia y físico y es lo que se lleva ahora.

En la banda con Vinicius sería como jugar con 2 extremos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (5 Jun 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Ve al psiquiatra



los borregos no teneis posible psiquiatra


----------



## Rotto2 (5 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> pepinazo a Parla, que le entraba 1 de cada 50.



Sus míticos pepinazos a Parla, los recuerdo todos, salían por encima del estadio si era un campo humilde. Lado izquierdo 50 metros de altura.


----------



## cebollo (5 Jun 2022)

Marcelo por calidad es mejor para tocar y salir jugando desde atrás pero en los tiempos de Roberto no se presionaba tan arriba, no era una cualidad necesaria entonces.

Añado que Roberto sustituyó a Lasa y Villarroya. El salto de calidad fue de muchos siglos luz. La gente estaba enamoradisima de él a los dos partidos. Tardó dos minutos en ser ídolo.


----------



## Rotto2 (5 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Marcelo por calidad es mejor para tocar y salir jugando desde atrás pero en los tiempos de Roberto no se presionaba tan arriba, no era una cualidad necesaria entonces.
> 
> Añado que Roberto sustituyó a Lasa y Villarroya. El salto de calidad fue de muchos siglos luz. La gente estaba enamoradisima de él a los dos partidos. Tardó dos minutos en ser ídolo.



¿Quién fue el lumbreras entrenador del Inter que lo traspasó porque era malo tácticamente?


----------



## Rotto2 (5 Jun 2022)

Fue Roy Hodgson. Gracias man, contigo empezó todo.


----------



## cebollo (5 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> ¿Quién fue el lumbreras entrenador del Inter que lo traspasó porque era malo tácticamente?



Roy Hodgson.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> ¿Quién fue el lumbreras entrenador del Inter que lo traspasó porque era malo tácticamente?



Hodgson. Años después fue hasta seleccionador de Inglaterra, tuvo una carrera decentilla. De hecho se jubiló el mes pasado, todavía entrenaba en la Premier.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (5 Jun 2022)

Vamos a fichar a un tal Mateo Nascimiento para la delantera. Cuidado pues.


----------



## Rotto2 (5 Jun 2022)

El nuevo Cavani ni más ni menos. Fichar desconocidos es la auténtica salud. Salen baratos, nadie se atreve a criticarlos por no parecer que no siguen el fútbol internacional y como Vinicius ha tenido una temporada aceptable después de 4 horribles, la pipada acepta lo que les eches.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Jun 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Joder macho, no se como puedes decir eso de una leyenda del deporte en general.
> 
> - Lo primero que hay que decir es que Nadal se equivoco al responder a las preguntas sobre este tema en australia; y si respondes, porque tienes tu propia opinion es correcto, pero alguna frase que dijo, estaban fuera de contexto.
> - Pero al igual que hay que criticar a Nadal por ello, hay que criticar a Djokovic por todo el espectaculo bochornoso que provoco y aqui cada uno puede decir lo que quiera, pero se merece todo lo ocurrido.
> ...




yo siempre fui un gran admirador de nadal y le apoyaba en todos sus partidos

el fue el que no respetó* ¡¡¡¡¡ni los derechos constitucionales ni los derechos humanos!!!!! *de todas las personas que decidimos en *NUESTRA LIBERTAD DE PERSONAS* no inyectarnos en nuestros cuerpos esa "vacuna" : y nos insultó!!! ademas de contribuir con su poder mediatico y fama a que las "autoridades" asi como el resto de la sociedad nos persiguieran y nos hicieran la vida imposible

nadal se cayó para mi
es RATA NADAL

punto

(y no ha sido el unico : losantos otro hijo de puta vendido a la mafia de la "vacuna" y toda la PLANdemia que esta detras)
(yo a losantos le tenia de referente : a partir de que se quitó la careta y ya asomó su veradera cara de "liberal" : lo mismo : que te den por culo puto nazi asesino de sus propios empleados)

y te digo mas : nadal va a sufrir los efectos de la "vacuna" en su cuerpo , de hecho los lleva sufriendo ya meses . y lo tiene bien merecido!!!!
pero es aun mas RATA NADAL y se lo calla , lo mismo que hizo otro "heroe" : el kun aguero
disfrutad hijos de puta ambos dos!!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Para mí sí.
> Sin ser tan fino con el balón como Marcelo aportaba lo mismo en ataque por rapidez y disparo. *Y en defensa también por rapidez hacia más cortes y era menos coladero*.



yo recuerdo que Figo le bailaba como queria…


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## qbit (6 Jun 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Offtopic:
> 
> Hablamos mucho en el hilo de inminentes jubilaciones de jugadores, pero hay otro personaje que se tendrá que retirar antes o después y que supondrá un shock tan grande como cuando el Barsa se vio sin Messi o cuando el Atleti se vea sin Simeone: me refiero a la jubilación de Florentino.
> 
> ...



@euromelon decía que Carlos Sainz era el principal candidato.


----------



## Policía Pérez (6 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El día que Floren lo deje nos esperan muchas lágrimas. Ya se fue una vez y no hace falta recordar la mala gestión de Calderón. No volveremos a ver a nadie igual.
> 
> El Madrid es grande por dos nombres: Santiago Bernabéu y Florentino Pérez.



Cuando se gane la 15, es decir el año que viene, habria que ir pensando en llamarlo Estadio Florentino Perez, no? Seria su sexta copa de Europa por 5 de Bernabeu


----------



## Xequinfumfa (6 Jun 2022)

Lo del Chumino parece que se va a convertir en un Mbappe 2.0

Espero que Floren haya aprendido la leccion y le de un margen de un par de dias para acabar de decidirse...


----------



## feps (6 Jun 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Lo del Chumino parece que se va a convertir en un Mbappe 2.0
> 
> Espero que Floren haya aprendido la leccion y le de un margen de un par de dias para acabar de decidirse...



Lo de Tchouaméni, o se cierra esta misma semana o el Madrid lo descartará definitivamente. En el club lo tienen clarísimo tras lo de Mbappé. Mi apuesta es que se cerrará el traspaso esta primera quincena de junio. A este futbolista sí lo veo en el Madrid.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Lo de Tchouaméni, o se cierra esta misma semana o el Madrid lo descartará definitivamente. En el club lo tienen clarísimo tras lo de Mbappé. Mi apuesta es que se cerrará el traspaso esta primera quincena de junio. A este futbolista sí lo veo en el Madrid.



Ahora todos los mamadous fichables en el mercado anunciando por redes "aún no he tomado la decisión", que también se dedicó haaland a subastarse mediante su entorno por redes, este tipo de tacticas de representantes y jugadores no las veo, los clubs deberian plantarse pero como los clubs estados salen ganado así sí o sí a ellos les da igual.


----------



## feps (6 Jun 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Cuando se gane la 15, es decir el año que viene, habria que ir pensando en llamarlo Estadio Florentino Perez, no? Seria su sexta copa de Europa por 5 de Bernabeu



Ni de coña. El nombre del estadio es sagrado. Santiago Bernabéu logró levantar el Madrid de la nada en unas circunstancias terribles como fue una posguerra. Nada que ver con Flopper, aunque se ganen 25 Champions.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (6 Jun 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Lo del Chumino parece que se va a convertir en un Mbappe 2.0
> 
> Espero que Floren haya aprendido la leccion y le de un margen de un par de dias para acabar de decidirse...




cada día se parece más. Además el negro parece que se está vendiendo al mejor postor. Las declaraciones del otro día después del partido contra dinamarca no me gustaron nada.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Roedr (6 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ni de coña. El nombre del estadio es sagrado. Santiago Bernabéu logró levantar el Madrid de la nada en unas circunstancias terribles como fue una posguerra. Nada que ver con Flopper, aunque se ganen 25 Champions.



Correcto, pero ten en cuenta una cosa. El entorno competitivo de Floren es inmensamente más difícil que el de Bernabéu. En aquella época se cerraban acuerdos simplemente apalabrándolos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> RC en sus últimas temporadas estaba un poquito acabado, aparte que incluso en su plenitud se hinchaba a perder buenas posiciones en ataque para pegarle un pepinazo a Parla, que le entraba 1 de cada 50. Ojo, que aún así fue la hostia, pero tuvo sus sombras también.
> 
> A mí Marcelo me parece un futbolista excepcional, un tío que tiene la jugada en la cabeza con cinco movimientos de antelación y recursos para salirte por dentro, por fuera, regatear, soltar paredes, centrar con ambas piernas... Y todo desde el lateral izquierdo nada menos, era como tener un mini-Benzema ahí atrás construyendo.
> 
> Para gustos hay colores y tal, pero Marcelo me parece mejor pelotero que RC, aunque sean palabras mayores.



Técnicamente es mejor Marcelo, las jugadas, los controles, pases, etc de Marcelo mejores que los de Roberto Carlos, este era más físico, en defensa los dos eran regulares, normal ya que se lanzaban al ataque y les pillaban muchas veces la espalda, los rivales lo sabían lo explotaban al máximo.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (6 Jun 2022)

seven up dijo:


> El Club con Calderón no se endeudó en exceso. Pero para pagar esos fichajes se tuvo que pedir el súpercredito a Cajamadrid con toda la polémica que acarreó en su momento, lo que si fue claro es que lo concedieron porque al frente estaba el Tito. Por cierto, el tecnicismo del escándalo fue el presentarse en la asamblea con falsos compromisarios del Frente Atlético para que le aprobarán las cuentas y las comisiones por la compra de Higuain y Van Nístelroy. Tampoco fue solo el Marca, la Cope fue la que destapó gran parte del escándalo. Fue más una lucha entre el grupo Prisa y la pinza Mundo-Marca-Cope.



Lorenzo Sanz fue el tío que le dio el salto al Madric.

Uno de los mejores presidentes que ha tenido el Madric, los fichajes que se hicieron en sus pocos años fueron la hostia. Dos copas de Europa en 5 años y recuperó el ADN de un equipo campeón.

Además, tenia un paquismo ilustrado que me gustaba, me caía bien.


----------



## Chichimango (6 Jun 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Lo del Chumino parece que se va a convertir en un Mbappe 2.0



Eso mismo pensé ayer, cuando leí por ahí que "aún no tiene la decisión tomada". Digo tate, la mamá del Chumi ya está contando petrodólares.

Al final se trata de buscar al Chumino de 18 años, al Modric de 18 años, al Mbappé de 18 años... y acertar con alguno de ellos (tiene buenos ojeadores el Madrid...).


----------



## feps (6 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Correcto, pero ten en cuenta una cosa. El entorno competitivo de Floren es inmensamente más difícil que el de Bernabéu. En aquella época se cerraban acuerdos simplemente apalabrándolos.



Floren ha hecho una gestión magnífica, con sus luces y sus sombras. Recientemente se ha publicado un libro sobre su figura, y está muy lejos de ser el curita que aparenta.

Santiago Bernabéu partió de cero, con todo en contra (hasta el franquismo durante bastantes años), y quitarle su nombre al estadio implicaría algo imperdonable: olvidar nuestras raíces.


----------



## xilebo (6 Jun 2022)

*Acuerdo Tchouaméni-Madrid*

El *Madrid* ya negociaba con el Mónaco cuando se entrometió el *PSG* con una oferta fuera de mercado. En horas, la resolución final.

Que viene, que viene


----------



## feps (6 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Acuerdo Tchouaméni-Madrid*
> 
> El *Madrid* ya negociaba con el Mónaco cuando se entrometió el *PSG* con una oferta fuera de mercado. En horas, la resolución final.
> 
> Que viene, que viene



O se cierra el acuerdo con el Mónaco esta misma semana, o quedará automáticamente descartado. Ya se lleva anunciando desde hace días en este hilo.


----------



## Th89 (6 Jun 2022)

Si te llama el Madrid y te lo tienes que pensar porque unos moros te cubren de billetes, que te den por el culo.

No queremos a jugadores de esa calaña vistiendo de blanco.


----------



## feps (6 Jun 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Si te llama el Madrid y te lo tienes que pensar porque unos moros te cubren de billetes, que te den por el culo.
> 
> No queremos jugadores así.



El acuerdo con el jugador está cerrado: elige al Madrid. Ahora sólo depende del Mónaco, porque Flopper se planta y espera respuesta inminente del club.


----------



## seven up (6 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ni de coña. El nombre del estadio es sagrado. Santiago Bernabéu logró levantar el Madrid de la nada en unas circunstancias terribles como fue una posguerra. Nada que ver con Flopper, aunque se ganen 25 Champions.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Y siempre estará la ciudad deportiva, la levantó el Tito y justo sería que le pusieran su nombre pero el Bernabéu ni mentarlo.


----------



## xilebo (6 Jun 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Si te llama el Madrid y te lo tienes que pensar porque unos moros te cubren de billetes, que te den por el culo.
> 
> No queremos a jugadores de esa calaña vistiendo de blanco.



Totalmente de acuerdo, esos jugadores fuera, en cuanto se piensen o no venir al madrid, eso no vale. Isco renuncio al city con contrato firmado para venir al real madrid en cuanto lo llamo, esos jugadores son de tenerlo claro y saber que en que sitio jugar. El hecho de vestir la camiseta blanca del mejor equipo del mundo, debe ser suficiente para atraer.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Jun 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Si te llama el Madrid y te lo tienes que pensar porque unos moros te cubren de billetes, que te den por el culo.
> 
> No queremos a jugadores de esa calaña vistiendo de blanco.




Pues fíjate, yo creo que un jugador del perfil de touchamendi si puede elegir la pasta por encima de la gloria.

No es mediático, no ganará balones de oro independientemente del equipo que este y al no ser un tipo muy técnico puede que esté sea su primer y último gran contrato.

Otra cosa es lo de mbappe, que ya directamente con su decisión no podrá aspirar al trono de Messi o Cristiano, pues acaba de tirar 3 años más a la mierda cuando Messi y CR7 ya habían ganado todo a nivel de clubs.

Nunca había visto de forma tan clara a un futbolista que podía dominar 10 años el fútbol mundial hacerse la zancadilla tanto a si mismo, y no porque haya dicho que no al Madrid, es porque ese implica que dedicará 3 años a seguir en un equipo de medio pelo, tampoco jugará en el Liverpool, united, Bayern o Juventus ni ningún gran histórico.

El es su propio enemigo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (6 Jun 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Eso mismo pensé ayer, cuando leí por ahí que "aún no tiene la decisión tomada". Digo tate, la mamá del Chumi ya está contando petrodólares.
> 
> Al final se trata de buscar al Chumino de 18 años, al Modric de 18 años, al Mbappé de 18 años... y acertar con alguno de ellos (tiene buenos ojeadores el Madrid...).



Con 20 años Vini, Camavinga, son estrellas confirmadas y han costado "poco". Rodrygo está casi confirmado. Lo que me preocupa es que el PSG esté sobrepujando por sistema todas nuestras ofertas y nos esté persiguiendo particularmente a nosotros por una venganza del ridículo de Al Khelaifi en el Bernabéu. Este tipo de cosas son muy de árabes. 

Al fin y al cabo todo se basa en su peculiar concepto de "poder". Para ellos comprar es también una victoria y una exhibición de poder. Lo de ganar deportivamente como objetivo es un tipo de victoria como cualquier otro, una simple alternativa. Sus piques a la hora de comprar caballos de carreras son muy de este estilo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Con 20 años Vini, Camavinga, son estrellas confirmadas y han costado "poco". Rodrygo está casi confirmado. Lo que me preocupa es que el PSG esté sobrepujando por sistema todas nuestras ofertas y nos esté persiguiendo particularmente a nosotros por una venganza del ridículo de Al Khelaifi en el Bernabéu. Este tipo de cosas son muy de árabes.
> 
> Al fin y al cabo todo se basa en su peculiar concepto de "poder". Para ellos comprar es también una victoria y una exhibición de poder. Lo de ganar deportivamente como objetivo es un tipo de victoria como cualquier otro, una simple alternativa. Sus piques a la hora de comprar caballos de carreras son muy de este estilo.




Está claro que buscan joder al Madrid.


----------



## JimTonic (6 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Con 20 años Vini, Camavinga, son estrellas confirmadas y han costado "poco". Rodrygo está casi confirmado. Lo que me preocupa es que el PSG esté sobrepujando por sis tema todas nuestras ofertas y nos esté persiguiendo particularmente a nosotros por una venganza del ridículo de Al Khelaifi en el Bernabéu. Este tipo de cosas son muy de árabes. Al fin y al cabo todo se basa en su peculiar concepto de "poder". Para ellos comprar es también una victoria y una exhibición de poder. Lo de ganar deportivamente como objetivo es un tipo de victoria como cualquier otro, una simple alternativa. Sus piques a la hora de comprar caballos de carreras son muy de este estilo.




tienen tal complejo de inferioridad que todo lo apuestan al dinero. Tu mismo lo has dicho tratan a los jugadores como animales, para ellos como si la tortuga ninja se rompe una pierna y no vuelve a jugar al futbol, ellos ya han conseguido que no vaya al madrid y que no haga grande al madrid. El resto es secundario, ellos ya han ganado porque han quedado por encima del Madrid, del mas grande, con su razonamiento ahora ellos son los mas grandes, porque para ellos humillar al adversario es mucho mas importante que ganar cualquier competicion,

Mirad el fichaje de XAVINETA pues simplemente querian que se trasladara el Gaspart y se inclinara ante el emir.




En el mercado inmobilario de los moros es igual de extraño .No es raro ver piscinas decoradas con gresite de oro y dentro en el cuarto de baño tener un agujero para cagar o que el colchon este en el suelo, porque no han tenido dinero para amueblar la casa. Es el vivir para fuera, su vida es eso, exhibirse. Eso es la moreria


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (6 Jun 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> A mi no me parece bien condenar a una persona porque la haya cagado puntualmente, como Rafa Nadal o Raul. Lo positivo pesa mas que lo negativo
> 
> Claro que tambien me doy cuenta de que la mayoria que estan siempre con el cuchillo afilado contra nuestros españoles son los que por ejemplo piden llenar el madrid de moronegros, mas aun. Los que ganando en plena de champions lo unico que les importa es que entre el negro de turno, etc. Casualidades de la vida



Lo de R/Baul no fue una ocasion puntual. Durante toda la primera decada de siglo fue el capo en el vestuario que anteponia su interes personal al bien general del club. Lo qye son puntuales son las claras evidencias, pero la actitud no.


----------



## toberal (6 Jun 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Cuando se gane la 15, es decir el año que viene, habria que ir pensando en llamarlo Estadio Florentino Perez, no? Seria su sexta copa de Europa por 5 de Bernabeu





feps dijo:


> Ni de coña. El nombre del estadio es sagrado. Santiago Bernabéu logró levantar el Madrid de la nada en unas circunstancias terribles como fue una posguerra. Nada que ver con Flopper, aunque se ganen 25 Champions.



Exacto. El nombre del Estadio no se debe tocar. Todo lo que es hoy el Madrid se lo debemos a Bernabeu. Cambiar el nombre del Estadio sería renunciar a nuestra Historia y raíces.
Igual que el jugador más importante es di Stéfano.
Aunque alguno de los del equipo actual acabe ganando más Copas de Europa que don Alfredo.
Además hay que recordar que cuando se celebró la primera Copa de Europa don Alfredo iba para los 30 años. ¿Cuántas tendría si le hubiese pillado con menos años?
Otra cosa. La primera Intercontinental se celebró cuando el Madrid gano la quinta. Si se llega a celebrar desde la primera Copa de Europa seguramente tendríamos 4 Intercontinentales más.
Esto se le olvida a los que hablan de cuántos títulos tienen en total algunos jugadores actuales, y nunca puntualizan que antes se jugaban menos títulos, y por eso no se ganaban tantos. No había Supercopas ni trapalladas de esas.
Cuandi Florentino lo deje que se le haga una estatua o se le ponga su nombre a la ciudad deportiva. Y punto.


----------



## toberal (6 Jun 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Cuando se gane la 15, es decir el año que viene, habria que ir pensando en llamarlo Estadio Florentino Perez, no? Seria su sexta copa de Europa por 5 de Bernabeu



Ambos presidentes, Bernabeu y Florentino, llevan 6 Copas de Europa cada uno.


----------



## El amigo (6 Jun 2022)

Parece mentira que entréis al juego de todas las tonterías que dice la prensa. La prensa no tiene ni idea desde hace tiempo de las operaciones que realiza el Madrid. De hecho es todo especulación.


----------



## Woden (6 Jun 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Lo de R/Baul no fue una ocasion puntual. Durante toda la primera decada de siglo fue el capo en el vestuario que anteponia su interes personal al bien general del club. Lo qye son puntuales son las claras evidencias, pero la actitud no.



Así es, Baúl se arrastró por el Bernabéu todo lo que pudo y ni un euro perdonó cuando finalmente Mou le enseñó la puerta de salida.
Todo lo bueno que había hecho en sus seis primeros años lo dilapidó después con sus ganas de malmeter y controlar el vestuario, actitud esta que intentaron copiarle primero el Topo y luego Ramos.


----------



## seven up (6 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Floren ha hecho una gestión magnífica, con sus luces y sus sombras. Recientemente se ha publicado un libro sobre su figura, y está muy lejos de ser el curita que aparenta.
> 
> Santiago Bernabéu partió de cero, con todo en contra (hasta el franquismo durante bastantes años), y quitarle su nombre al estadio implicaría algo imperdonable: olvidar nuestras raíces.



Me hace gracia lo del franquismo, como si Bernabéu no lo fuera, es más, en el periodo 39-60, franquista lo era el presidente del Bilbao, lo era el presidente del Barça y lo era hasta el presidente del Mosconia CF. Lo mismo que ser Republicano en 31 o Republicano de izquierdas a partir del 36, si no eras de la cuerda eras automáticamente purgado y los que llegaban nuevos eran adeptos a los que mandaban. Normalmente las entidades suelen estar por encima de las veleidades políticas y simplemente se acomodan a los tiempos.


----------



## Chispeante (6 Jun 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Me hace gracia lo del franquismo, como si Bernabéu no lo fuera, es más, en el periodo 39-60, franquista lo era el presidente del Bilbao, lo era el presidente del Barça y lo era hasta el presidente del Mosconia CF. Lo mismo que ser Republicano en 31 o Republicano de izquierdas a partir del 36, si no eras de la cuerda eras automáticamente purgado y los que llegaban nuevos eran adeptos a los que mandaban. Normalmente las entidades suelen estar por encima de las veleidades políticas y simplemente se acomodan a los tiempos.



Exactamente, lo mismo que el supuesto auge del fútbol femenino. Estoy convencido de que la sección femenina es más una imposición que una convicción. El Real Madrid posiblemente estuviera recibiendo toques de atención hasta que finalmente no tuvo más remedio que montar la suya propia. Con el franquismo todos cara al sol y con el pppsoeprogresismo todos femi-ecologetas y diverses transmaricabollo. Luego los que imponen sus creencias son los talibanes...


----------



## Baconfino (6 Jun 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Vamos a fichar a un tal Mateo Nascimiento para la delantera. Cuidado pues.



¿no será pariente de *Edson Arantes do Nascimento*? Seria estupendo contará con los atributos de O Rei.


----------



## Woden (6 Jun 2022)

Baconfino dijo:


> ¿no será pariente de *Edson Arantes do Nascimento*? Seria estupendo contará con los atributos de O Rei.



Al menos no es kulunguele.


----------



## feps (6 Jun 2022)

Recomiendo a los pocos versados el documental con múltiples capítulos de Amazon Prime sobre la historia del Real Madrid. 

En uno de los episodios se relata hasta qué extremo Santiago Bernabéu se enfrentó al franquismo, cuando la dictadura estaba en su máximo apogeo. Fue el franquismo quien se acabó haciendo madridista, para salir en la foto del campeón.


----------



## feps (6 Jun 2022)

El Barcelona en el siglo XXI retiró sus tres condecoraciones a Franco, pero el Madrid no. Adivinad por qué. 









Las tres condecoraciones que el FC Barcelona concedió a Franco


¿Debe el FC Barcelona retirarle las condecoraciones que concedió a Francisco Franco?




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (6 Jun 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Exactamente, lo mismo que el supuesto auge del fútbol femenino. Estoy convencido de que la sección femenina es más una imposición que una convicción. El Real Madrid posiblemente estuviera recibiendo toques de atención hasta que finalmente no tuvo más remedio que montar la suya propia.



Este artículo de elconfidencial.com menciona expresamente presiones del Gobierno.



> Tal y como presagió el ministro Iceta, a pesar de haber cedido a las presiones del Gobierno y 'traicionar' a Rubiales, el presidente blanco no ve su rentabilidad y sí demasiados problemas











¿Se está planteando Florentino sacar al Real Madrid de la liga profesional femenina?


Tal y como presagió el ministro Iceta, a pesar de haber cedido a las presiones del Gobierno y 'traicionar' a Rubiales, el presidente blanco no ve su rentabilidad y sí demasiados problemas




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## feps (6 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Este artículo de elconfidencial.com menciona expresamente presiones del Gobierno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El fútbol femenino no interesa a nadie. Forma parte de la aplastante ingeniería social que nos están metiendo en vena desde hace más de una década.


----------



## seven up (6 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Recomiendo a los pocos versados el documental con múltiples capítulos de Amazon Prime sobre la historia del Real Madrid.
> 
> En uno de los episodios se relata hasta qué extremo Santiago Bernabéu se enfrentó al franquismo, cuando la dictadura estaba en su máximo apogeo. Fue el franquismo quien se acabó haciendo madridista, para salir en la foto del campeón.



Eso es desmemoria histórica, una historia endulzada convenientemente para acomodar las nuevas generaciones progresistas, el próximo capitulo será la heroicidad culé por aceptar los 45 millones al generalísimo para el Palau. Fijo que no te dicen de como y porque Bernabéu tuvo que escapar del Madrid rojo, tampoco de por que fue voluntario del ejercito nacional con 42 añazos ni por que se casó con la mujer de su mejor amigo fusilado por los rojos. Bernabéu no se enfrentó contra el régimen, Bernabéu era el régimen. Y la famosa anécdota de Milan Astray en 1950 cuando el Madrid no ganaba nada demuestra quien de los dos tenía más influencia en el Pardo. 

Esa misma desmemoria no te dirá por que en plena democracia a Mendoza, el felipismo le ofreció un ministerio en el gobierno de España o la presidencia del Real Madrid (José María García dixit) o por que Florentino (ex UCD, exreformista) llegó con la mayoría absoluta de Aznar por que parece que el Real Madrid ha sido casi siempre un premio para los afines a los que gobiernan. Y lo malo de Mendoza no es que fuera socialista, si no el desvarío de pensarse que era Don Santiago reencarnado cuando solo era una mentira más de la beautiful people.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (6 Jun 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Me hace gracia lo del franquismo, como si Bernabéu no lo fuera, es más, en el periodo 39-60, franquista lo era el presidente del Bilbao, lo era el presidente del Barça y lo era hasta el presidente del Mosconia CF. Lo mismo que ser Republicano en 31 o Republicano de izquierdas a partir del 36, si no eras de la cuerda eras automáticamente purgado y los que llegaban nuevos eran adeptos a los que mandaban. Normalmente las entidades suelen estar por encima de las veleidades políticas y simplemente se acomodan a los tiempos.



Eso es cierto, pero dentro de esto, las hay mas y menos comprometidas con el regimen y con sus mandatarios.

No se cuantas veces el Barcelona concedio la de oro y brillantes al Caudillo, no se si una o dos. Por su parte del Real Madrid he leodoy escuchado que Bernabeu expulso del palco nada menos que a Jose Millan Astray, casi nà , y que en los sesenta y contra el gusto del Regimen invito a no se que politico israeli al palco, en una epoca en la que el regimen no veia bien acercar posturas.

Por otro lado, a primeros de los 40 mientras el Atletico Aviacion, germen del actual vecino envidioso, era el equipo de los alzados, con una directiva militar franquista, Bernabeu acuño la frase: "cuando acabo la guerra, media plantilla estaba exiliada o en la carcel" y se las vio y deseo para no irse a segunda. El propio Zamora, el Arconada de la epoca tuvo que salir por patas.

No trato de decir que el club blanco era comunista ni nada por el estilo, pero no tuvo los favores que el antimadridismo mediatico cacarea. Otra cosa es que a medida el Madrid se hacia grande fuera de España empezase a resultar un aparato mediatico importante para la dictadura y esta tratase de pedirle al club detalles como fotografiarse con la bandera nacional y ciertos guiños patrioticos a los que el club dudo se negase. Y si ademas reaultaba elitista ir a Chamartin a ver un Real Madrid - Inter -por ejemplo- los jerifaltes de la epoca lo prefiriesen a ir al Metropolitano a ver un Atletico de Madrid - Elche o un Atletico- Granada o Atletico - Toledo....

Recomiendo , una vez mas, el documental "Bernabeu".

Si, el propio Madrid de los 80 oleria a franquismo, pero que cojones, todo lo poderoso en España en los 80 era descendiente del franquismo, o te crees que El Pais lo funda Carrillo ....el puto psoe estaba en manos de hijos de tecnocaratas o exfalangistas, otra cosa es que en determinado momento deciden mutar o que a primeros de este siglo se despendolase con un tal JL Rodriguez Zapatero....


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (6 Jun 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Eso es cierto, pero dentro de esto, las hay mas y menos comprometidas con el regimen y con sus mandatarios.
> 
> No se cuantas veces el Barcelona concedio la de oro y brillantes al Caudillo, no se si una o dos. Por su parte del Real Madrid he leodoy escuchado que Bernabeu expulso del palco nada menos que a Jose Millan Astray, casi nà , y que en los sesenta y contra el gusto del Regimen invito a no se que politico israeli al palco, en una epoca en la que el regimen no veia bien acercar posturas.




Ya en una época tan avanzada como 1970, los intentos de Bernabeu de construir un nuevo estadio en la Ciudad Deportiva (más grande, con mejores accesos, aparcamientos, no encajonado en el crecimiento de la ciudad) fueron saboteados con esmero por el alcalde Arias Navarro, núcleo duro del Búnker franquista, por el único motivo de una inquina personal. Y eso que Arias recalificaba todo lo que le pedían y se cargó media arquitectura tradicional de Madrid en aras de Cortes Ingleses y Santanderes.









Ojo, el artículo del marca es una mierda, pero es el único que he encontrado sobre este tema.









El 'estadio perdido' del Real Madrid - Marca.com


En los primeros años 70 del siglo pasado Santiago Bernabéu no encendía puros con billetes de millón, como cantaría Joaquín Sabina más tarde....




www.marca.com


----------



## JimTonic (6 Jun 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Eso es desmemoria histórica, una historia endulzada convenientemente para acomodar las nuevas generaciones progresistas, el próximo capitulo será la heroicidad culé por aceptar los 45 millones al generalísimo para el Palau. Fijo que no te dicen de como y porque Bernabéu tuvo que escapar del Madrid rojo, tampoco de por que fue voluntario del ejercito nacional con 42 añazos ni por que se casó con la mujer de su mejor amigo fusilado por los rojos. Bernabéu no se enfrentó contra el régimen, Bernabéu era el régimen. Y la famosa anécdota de Milan Astray en 1950 cuando el Madrid no ganaba nada demuestra quien de los dos tenía más influencia en el Pardo.
> 
> Esa misma desmemoria no te dirá por que en plena democracia a Mendoza, el felipismo le ofreció un ministerio en el gobierno de España o la presidencia del Real Madrid (José María García dixit) o por que Florentino (ex UCD, exreformista) llegó con la mayoría absoluta de Aznar por que parece que el Real Madrid ha sido casi siempre un premio para los afines a los que gobiernan. Y lo malo de Mendoza no es que fuera socialista, si no el desvarío de pensarse que era Don Santiago reencarnado cuando solo era una mentira más de la beautiful people.




tu boca no para de soltar mentiras, y lo digo porque me gustaria que el real madrid en sus origenes hubiera sido del regimen, y hubiera apoyado a franco y hubiera recibido las ayudas del regimen, pero lamentablemente no fue asi










Franco y el Real Madrid, cronología de una mentira.


¿Era el Real Madrid el club de Franco? ¿Recibió ayudas del Régimen? Datos y hechos contra la propaganda.




www.futbolgate.com






aqui puedes ver la cronologia de la mentira, para decirte solo un apunte


"Antonio Ortega, coronel del ejército republicano, director general de seguridad, es designado *presidente* del Real Madrid durante la guerra Civil. Es ejecutado en 1939 por Franco. "

" Pedro Patricio Escobal, defensa y capitán merengue, afiliado a Izquierda Republicana*, *fue* condenado a 30 años de cárcel. Esquivó hasta cuatro fusilamientos.* Se exilió a Cuba y más tarde a Estados Unidos. "

Es decir, el Madrid era un equipo de rojos, repito lamentablemente, pero era asi, y no recibio ayuda del regimen, el equipo del dictador era el atletico y posteriormente el barca


----------



## JimTonic (6 Jun 2022)

" De aquella plantilla* solo quedan 4 jugadores*. Lecue, Sauto, Bonet y Quincoces. El resto se han exiliado, han sido detenidos en las cárceles franquistas o fusilados. "


----------



## JimTonic (6 Jun 2022)

"

Bernabéu : "_Cuando acabó la guerra nos metieron en la cárcel a medio equipo y los directivos del Atleti eran todos coroneles_", dijo de aquella época, cuando junto a otros antiguos jugadores y socios tuvo que reconstruir un Real Madrid al borde de la desaparición. 

Un viejo izquierdista tan calificado como *Eduardo Haro Tecglen* recordaba que _“entre los 'rojos' supervivientes tenía por ello más simpatías el Madrid que el Atlético Aviación”. _

Gran parte del estamento militar había sido decisivo en la formación del *Atlético Aviación*, posterior Atlético de Madrid. El cual estaba dirigido y formado por mandos de la aviación franquista que asedió la capital republicana. 

Los huérfanos de caídos en la aviación del bando nacional tenían derecho a entrar gratuitamente en el estadio del Atlético. De hecho, cuando empieza la guerra civil, el Atlético estaba en segunda división, y tras la reanudación de la liga aparece en primera. 


"


----------



## JimTonic (6 Jun 2022)

"

*1940-41* El Atlético Aviación gana las dos primeras ligas durante la dictadura. 



*1942* – El Barça gana su primera Copa del Generalísimo. El Madrid la gana cuatro años más tarde. 



*1944* – Empieza la construcción del nuevo estadio, que costó sesenta y ocho millones de pesetas. Bernabéu recurrió a emitir obligaciones hipotecarias que permitieron acometer las obras. Fueron cubiertas en su mayoría por los propios socios del Real Madrid. 


"


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (6 Jun 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Esa misma desmemoria no te dirá por que en plena democracia a Mendoza, el felipismo le ofreció un ministerio en el gobierno de España o la presidencia del Real Madrid (José María García dixit) o por que Florentino (ex UCD, exreformista) llegó con la mayoría absoluta de Aznar por que parece que el Real Madrid ha sido casi siempre un premio para los afines a los que gobiernan. Y lo malo de Mendoza no es que fuera socialista, si no el desvarío de pensarse que era Don Santiago reencarnado cuando solo era una mentira más de la beautiful people.



Tú mismo lo dices: el Real Madrid es muy goloso, y tan cierto era que fuera del PSOE en 1986 como que fuera franquista en 1955 o del PP en 2000.


----------



## JimTonic (6 Jun 2022)

Repito que escribo esto con lagrimas en los ojos, ojala el real madrid hubiera sido el equipo del regimen y de los hijos de putas asesinos comunistas


----------



## JimTonic (6 Jun 2022)

aa


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (6 Jun 2022)

@JimTonic Yo interpreto los posts de @seven up más en el sentido de que el Real Madrid entonces y ahora era un club que tenía de todo mientras que clubes como el Atlético sí estaban claramente alineados que no en el sentido de que el Real Madrid estuviera alineado con la izquierda.


----------



## JimTonic (6 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Tú mismo lo dices: el Real Madrid es muy goloso, y tan cierto era que fuera del PSOE en 1986 como que fuera franquista en 1955 o del PP en 2000.



si es todo mentira, Mendoza se hizo rico traficando con petroleo y armas, con armas creo que era socio de kasoghi y de petroleo del rey, con esto ya tenia cubierto suficiente compromiso politico para alcanzar la presidencia del madrid


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Ya en una época tan avanzada como 1970, los intentos de Bernabeu de construir un nuevo estadio en la Ciudad Deportiva (más grande, con mejores accesos, aparcamientos, no encajonado en el crecimiento de la ciudad) fueron saboteados con esmero por el alcalde Arias Navarro, núcleo duro del Búnker franquista, por el único motivo de una inquina personal. Y eso que Arias recalificaba todo lo que le pedían y se cargó media arquitectura tradicional de Madrid en aras de Cortes Ingleses y Santanderes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lo siento pero discrepo contigo, todo fue por la gran guerra mamadou, todos lo saben, es un secreto a voces, Arias Navarro no tuvo nada que ver..


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (6 Jun 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> si es todo mentira, Mendoza se hizo rico traficando con petroleo y armas, con armas creo que era socio de kasoghi y de petroleo del rey, con esto ya tenia cubierto suficiente compromiso politico para alcanzar la presidencia del madrid



Hombre, no. Mendoza no era un hombre del PSOE, pero sí era un tardofranquista "Torremolinos style" frívolo y un poco corrupto (no digo que lo fuera dentro del club) que encajó muy bien con el PSOE de Solchaga, que tenía esas mismas virtudes aunque la corrupción no era tan discreta.


----------



## JimTonic (6 Jun 2022)

@JimTonic Yo interpreto los posts de @seven up más en el sentido de que el Real Madrid entonces y ahora era un club que tenía de todo mientras que clubes como el Atlético sí estaban claramente alineados que no en el sentido de que el Real Madrid estuviera alineado con la izquierda.
[/QUOTE]


ya pero es que es mentira todo lo que dice,fusilaron al equipo del madrid a todos excepto a 4 jugadores y el bando nacional bombardeo con saña el estadio de chamartin, y ahora nos quieren decir que era el equipo del regimen y que bernabeu era amigo intimo de franco


el relato , eso es el relato, que nunca para de crecer


----------



## JimTonic (6 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Hombre, no. Mendoza no era un hombre del PSOE, pero sí era un tardofranquista "Torremolinos style" frívolo y un poco corrupto (no digo que lo fuera dentro del club) que encajó muy bien con el PSOE de Solchaga, que tenía esas mismas virtudes aunque la corrupción no era tan discreta.



era consejero delegado del grupo prisa


----------



## JimTonic (6 Jun 2022)

mira me ha costado pero ya sabia yo que lo habia leido en algun sitio

"Ramón Mendoza nació en Madrid el 18 de abril de 1927 y su madre murió cuatro días más tarde, por complicaciones surgidas durante el parto. Este suceso marcó la infancia y el carácter del pequeño Ramón, que se acostumbró a salir adelante solo y a conseguir sus metas sin ayuda. Una persona procedente de una familia humilde, que hizo fortuna comerciando con la Unión Soviética en tiempos en los que el comunismo era para los españoles un monstruo innombrable de 7 cabezas. Que tenía el sueño de conocer a Fidel Castro, que empezó viendo el fútbol en el campo del Atleti y que, a pesar de todos estos antecedentes, consiguió el objetivo de su vida: presidir el Real Madrid."










Ramón Mendoza: el playboy "con dos pelotas" que modernizó el Real Madrid


En la historia del club blanco figura como mentor de la Quinta del Buitre. Desaparecido hace 15 años, forma parte de la historia de España. Encantador de serpientes, hizo negocios con la URSS en tiempos de Franco.




www.elespanol.com







yo vivia al lado del bernabeu por aquella epoca que estaba mendoza y todo el mundo sabia que era un mafioso


----------



## JimTonic (6 Jun 2022)

lo dicho ojala el madrid fuera el equipo del regimen y ojala Mendoza fuera un empresario modelo hecho a si mismo. Pero la verdad es mas importante que un equipo de futbol


----------



## vurvujo (6 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, esos jugadores fuera, en cuanto se piensen o no venir al madrid, eso no vale. Isco renuncio al city con contrato firmado para venir al real madrid en cuanto lo llamo, esos jugadores son de tenerlo claro y saber que en que sitio jugar. El hecho de vestir la camiseta blanca del mejor equipo del mundo, debe ser suficiente para atraer.



No sabía eso de Isco. Cuando lo dijo el otro día en la carta de despedida pensé en algo así como Valencia o Sevilla.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (6 Jun 2022)

El Presidente del Madrid entre el 35 y el 36 fue Sánchez-Guerra, que era un político de la República. El Madrid no tuvo ni media simpatía oficial del régimen franquista hasta que empezó a ganar Copas de Europa porque era público y notorio que el club había estado dirigido por un republicano y que muchos miembros de la plantilla apoyaban la República, habiendo sido fusilados o encarcelados.

Y luego, como en cualquier otro estamente del país, hubo de todo. También hubo gente que apoyó al bando franquista en la guerra, como el mismo Santiago Bernabeu, que era de la CEDA y que se pasó la mayor parte del conflicto refugiado en una embajada para que que los rojos no le dieran el paseo. Hasta que pudo salir y enrolarse con los nacionales.

Como pasó, repito, en cualquier otra organización española de la época donde había gente de un bando y de otro. No así en el caso del Atlético Aviación (Atlético de Madrid) que era franquista hasta las trancas porque estaba dirigido por oficiales del Ejército del Aire y era el club que contaba con las mayores simpatías del régimen, junto con (no lo olvidemos) el Athletic Club de Bilbao y el Barcelona, que eran los clubs con más títulos de España en esa época. El Madrid, hasta finales de los 40, no era comparable a vascos y catalanes. El Athletic Club de Bilbao y el Barcelona fueron franquistas hasta las trancas hasta bien entrados los 60 porque querían congraciarse con el régimen para seguir siendo los equipos más importantes. El Madrid fue siempre a su bola porque no tenía la necesidad de parecer más franquista que Franco; era un club con un pasado mayoritariamente republicano y no había ganado demasiado hasta la fecha.


----------



## vurvujo (6 Jun 2022)

Sobre el tema de las recalificaciones, que parece que solo le benefician al Madrid, buen hilo


----------



## HDR (6 Jun 2022)

Amunike es un sinvergüenza, llevar a Eric García y dejar fuera a Nacho... Es siempre lo mismo con este personaje. Por mí bien, menos desgaste para el jugador, pero le falta al respeto a él y al Madrid.

Lo de ayer en el segundo gol... Cualquier defensa de segunda división es más serio.

El premio al mejor defensa del año se lo van a disputar entre Eric García y Harry Maguire.


----------



## vurvujo (6 Jun 2022)

Sobre las recalificaciones al Pateti y al Farsa


----------



## cebollo (6 Jun 2022)

Es una historia poco conocida pero el fichaje de Kubala por el Barcelona fue muy irregular. Bernabeu lo quiso fichar para el Real Madrid pero un directivo de la federación española simpatizante del Barcelona le contó que el Gobierno nunca tramitaria su ficha para evitar problemas diplomáticos (estaba reclamado por el gobierno stalinista de Hungría). 

Era mentira y en cuanto le fichó el Barcelona no sólo tramitaron su ficha sino que le dieron nacionalidad española rapidamente por víctima de comunismo. 

Al propio Kubala, que era juerguista le hicieron firmar el contrato con el Barcelona una noche de fiesta que estaba piripi. Esto lo contó muchas veces, muy orgulloso, el propio presidente del Barcelona de la época.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo siento pero discrepo contigo, todo fue por la gran guerra mamadou, todos lo saben, es un secreto a voces, Arias Navarro no tuvo nada que ver..




feo de cuyons


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Jun 2022)

traducido copy-paste:

Continúan las conversaciones entre el Real Madrid y el AS Monaco sobre el traspaso de Aurélien Tchouaméni. El optimismo sigue reinando en la capital española. Un acuerdo parece cercano.


----------



## vurvujo (6 Jun 2022)

Será la saturación por lo de Mbappé, pero ya me estoy cansando del Chaumení.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Jun 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Parece mentira que entréis al juego de todas las tonterías que dice la prensa. La prensa no tiene ni idea desde hace tiempo de las operaciones que realiza el Madrid. De hecho es todo especulación.



Por eso hay tanto odio en los periódicos, porque filtran cuando quieran y con el asport terminaron el merchandising, el viajar con jugadores, etc.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Jun 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Será la saturación por lo de Mbappé, pero ya me estoy cansando del Chaumení.



Es fácil, solo esperar comunicados oficiales y pasar de la prensa y sus invenciones.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Jun 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> lo dicho ojala el madrid fuera el equipo del regimen y ojala Mendoza fuera un empresario modelo hecho a si mismo. Pero la verdad es mas importante que un equipo de futbol



Ya lo dijo Bernabeu, no le dieron ni una peseta. Cuentan que cuando ganaban copas de Europa los invitaban a los jugadores yno le daban ni una miserable merienda, hablaba la mujer de Franco y este no decía nada. Mientras a otros les recalificaban y estos les daban medallas e insignias.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (6 Jun 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Amunike es un sinvergüenza, llevar a Eric García y dejar fuera a Nacho... Es siempre lo mismo con este personaje. Por mí bien, menos desgaste para el jugador, pero le falta al respeto a él y al Madrid.
> 
> Lo de ayer en el segundo gol... Cualquier defensa de segunda división es más serio.
> 
> El premio al mejor defensa del año se lo van a disputar entre Eric García y Harry Maguire.



De juzgado de guardia, al lado de Eric Garcia, Nacho seria Beckenbauer.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (6 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> traducido copy-paste:
> 
> Continúan las conversaciones entre el Real Madrid y el AS Monaco sobre el traspaso de Aurélien Tchouaméni. El optimismo sigue reinando en la capital española. Un acuerdo parece cercano.



Ojala, con este y Rudiger, ya solo faltaria pescar algun delantero medianamente decente y a por la decimoquinta.


----------



## Gashegodemierda (6 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Lo pensé el otro día, el primer equipo Mamadu en Europa fue el Ajax de Van Gaal. La Champions que ganan en el 95 fue con Rijkaard, Seedorf, Davids, Finidi, Reiziger, Kluivert... Los De Boer y Van Der Sar parecían los misioneros.



Te faltó Kanú. Que pedazo de equipo era aquel, diablos. Parece irreal en un equipo pobre y pre-Bosman. Recuerdo cuando rompieron relaciones con el Atlético porque Gil les llamó "Equipo del Congo", que risas. Y cuidado los blanquitos que tenía, VDS, Danni Blind, los gemelos De Boer, el Litmanen futbolista, y Overmars, todos titulares. A ver cuando vemos al Madrid con mayoría numérica blanca en una final de la champiñons.

La era Mamadou la pronosticó Santiago Bernabeu cuando dijo aquello de "el futbol sera africano o no será" tras ver al Benfica de Eusebio y Coluna follarse al Madrid y al Barça de Luis Suarez dos años seguidos en la final de la Copa de Europa y jugar cuatro finales en cinco años.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (6 Jun 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> era consejero delegado del grupo prisa



PRISA empezó siendo un montaje tardofranquista con gente como Anson y Arias Navarro. En 1985 ya era abiertamente sociata, pero Polanco (que se había unido en 1976, creo) y la facción sociata sólo se habían hecho con el control indiscutido a partir de 1983 con el enorme peso que daba el respaldo de un PSOE que en aquella época tenía 202 diputados.

Lo que quiero decir es que no había ningún antisociata en PRISA pero sus directivos y periodistas provenían todos del franquismo y ninguno o casi ninguno estaba vinculado al PSOE de la manera casi orgánica en que vemos vinculados a los actuales paniaguados. Lo del PSOE como equivalente español del PRI se forjó justo en esos años.

Añadamos que por PRISA en aquella época nos referimos casi exclusivamente a El País y Santillana. El control de la cadena SER ocurrió también en los primeros años de Mendoza, 1985 o 1986.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Ya lo dijo Bernabeu, no le dieron ni una peseta. Cuentan que cuando ganaban copas de Europa los invitaban a los jugadores yno le daban ni una miserable merienda, hablaba la mujer de Franco y este no decía nada. Mientras a otros les recalificaban y estos les daban medallas e insignias.




no hables como gila : alguien ha matado a alguien

di que EL FARSA daba medallas a Franco , y el FARSA se ponia a halagar a Franco, 
y Franco les quitaba la deuda que ya entonces tenian , les recalificaban a favor , etcsss

por cierto offtopic : pero asi funcionan los naziSSeparatistas : sonrisa por delante para camelarte , cuchillada por detras en cuando pueden
funcionan asi si con ello pueden sacar dinero
se hacen pasar porque se sienten españoles si con ello sacan dinero , cuando en realidad vomitan de ser españoles y son españoles renegados


----------



## cebollo (6 Jun 2022)

Eusebio llegó al Benfica después de la final del 61. 

Los barcelonistas lloriquean mucho por la final de los postes pero nunca cuentan que perdieron contra un Benfica sin Eusebio.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (6 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Eusebio llegó al Benfica después de la final del 61.
> 
> Los barcelonistas lloriquean mucho por la final de los postes pero nunca cuentan que perdieron contra un Benfica sin Eusebio.



Ah, mira, eso no lo sabía. Gracias.


----------



## xilebo (6 Jun 2022)

*Sterling, ofrecido al Madrid*

El jugador, de 27 años, quiere salir del* Manchester City* y el club inglés está dispuesto a abrirle la puerta, pues termina contrato en *2023*.


----------



## vurvujo (6 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Sterling, ofrecido al Madrid*
> 
> El jugador, de 27 años, quiere salir del* Manchester City* y el club inglés está dispuesto a abrirle la puerta, pues termina contrato en *2023*.



No era Gabriel Jesús el que se ofreció al Madrid.

Y mira que yo siempre los confundo físicamente, no se por qué, ambos juegan el en City y casi siempre pienso que son el mismo jugador.


----------



## vurvujo (6 Jun 2022)

La idea es renovar a Asensio ligeramente a la baja o pagarle esa pasta a Gabriel Jesús o la Sterling ese.


----------



## xilebo (6 Jun 2022)

*Dicho y hecho *


----------



## juantxxxo (6 Jun 2022)

Gashegodemierda dijo:


> Te faltó Kanú



Añade otro Aaaron Winter, que, si mal no recuerdo, acabó en el Inter.


----------



## Policía Pérez (6 Jun 2022)

toberal dijo:


> Ambos presidentes, Bernabeu y Florentino, llevan 6 Copas de Europa cada uno.



Eso, que lo dije mal, le queda una para superarle


----------



## Gashegodemierda (6 Jun 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Añade otro Aaaron Winter, que, si mal no recuerdo, acabó en el Inter.



Winter jugó en el equipo anterior a ese, el campeón de la UEFA 1992, y se fue a la Lazio justo después. Todavía estaba Bergkamp y era un equipo aún mayoritariamente blanco. Van Gaal ya había llegado pero no había tenido tiempo de sacar a los _teenagers _antillanos del 95. Y Finidi y Kanu aún no había salido de África entonces.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (6 Jun 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> No era Gabriel Jesús el que se ofreció al Madrid.
> 
> Y mira que yo siempre los confundo físicamente, no se por qué, ambos juegan el en City y casi siempre pienso que son el mismo jugador.



Sterling es el negro piscinero. Gabriel el marrón con cara de estar llorando.


----------



## seven up (6 Jun 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> tu boca no para de soltar mentiras, y lo digo porque me gustaria que el real madrid en sus origenes hubiera sido del regimen, y hubiera apoyado a franco y hubiera recibido las ayudas del regimen, pero lamentablemente no fue asi
> 
> 
> 
> ...








JimTonic dijo:


> si es todo mentira, Mendoza se hizo rico traficando con petroleo y armas, con armas creo que era socio de kasoghi y de petroleo del rey, con esto ya tenia cubierto suficiente compromiso politico para alcanzar la presidencia del madrid





JimTonic dijo:


> "
> 
> Bernabéu : "_Cuando acabó la guerra nos metieron en la cárcel a medio equipo y los directivos del Atleti eran todos coroneles_", dijo de aquella época, cuando junto a otros antiguos jugadores y socios tuvo que reconstruir un Real Madrid al borde de la desaparición.
> 
> ...





JimTonic dijo:


> "
> 
> Bernabéu : "_Cuando acabó la guerra nos metieron en la cárcel a medio equipo y los directivos del Atleti eran todos coroneles_", dijo de aquella época, cuando junto a otros antiguos jugadores y socios tuvo que reconstruir un Real Madrid al borde de la desaparición.
> 
> ...





JimTonic dijo:


> @JimTonic Yo interpreto los posts de @seven up más en el sentido de que el Real Madrid entonces y ahora era un club que tenía de todo mientras que clubes como el Atlético sí estaban claramente alineados que no en el sentido de que el Real Madrid estuviera alineado con la izquierda.




ya pero es que es mentira todo lo que dice,fusilaron al equipo del madrid a todos excepto a 4 jugadores y el bando nacional bombardeo con saña el estadio de chamartin, y ahora nos quieren decir que era el equipo del regimen y que bernabeu era amigo intimo de franco


el relato , eso es el relato, que nunca para de crecer
[/QUOTE]


JimTonic dijo:


> mira me ha costado pero ya sabia yo que lo habia leido en algun sitio
> 
> "Ramón Mendoza nació en Madrid el 18 de abril de 1927 y su madre murió cuatro días más tarde, por complicaciones surgidas durante el parto. Este suceso marcó la infancia y el carácter del pequeño Ramón, que se acostumbró a salir adelante solo y a conseguir sus metas sin ayuda. Una persona procedente de una familia humilde, que hizo fortuna comerciando con la Unión Soviética en tiempos en los que el comunismo era para los españoles un monstruo innombrable de 7 cabezas. Que tenía el sueño de conocer a Fidel Castro, que empezó viendo el fútbol en el campo del Atleti y que, a pesar de todos estos antecedentes, consiguió el objetivo de su vida: presidir el Real Madrid."
> 
> ...



Le ruego por favor me indique en que he mentido pero con datos, no con opiniones personales y subjetivas. ¿O es que Don Santiago no estaba en las listas para ser fusilado por los rojos?, ¿acaso no tuvo que refugiarse en una embajada para salvar el cuello?, ¿o es que tampoco fue voluntario con los nacionales con 42 años y encima condecorado por Muñoz Grandes?. Curioso de que en la Wiki no aparezca nada del pasado de Don Santiago durante la Guerra y si haces una búsqueda por google tampoco tengamos mucha información en las primeras páginas que no sea esa presunta resistencia contra el fascismo. Es más, y esto es una opinión subjetiva, durante mi juventud en los años 80 logré conocer todas las calles que limitan con el Bernabéu sin ser de Madrid, todos los periodistas decían en los despachos de Concha Espina, o el club de Calle Damián o del Paseo de la Castellana y sobre todo el Estadio de Chamartín. Para mi todo para no mentar a Don Santiago Bernabéu cuando aquello "el fascista". Joder, como no podían quitarle el nombre al estadio por que era de los socios, querían hasta quitarle el nombre a una calle en Madrid cerca del estadio. Luego llegó otro que para ellos era todavía peor, Florentino Pérez y a medida que el Tito iba acumulando Champions, Don Santiago iba pasando de fascista a resistente antifranquista para restarle a este méritos. 

Lo dije antes y me reafirmo, esta vez citando las palabras de Don Raimundo Saporta, por cierto judío sefardí nacionalizado español gracias a Primo de Rivera, mano derecha de Don Santiago Bernabéu, en el que terciaba sobre la famosa cualidad de equipo del gobierno señalando que el Madrid fue, "en la monarquía, monárquico. En la República, republicano, y en el franquismo, franquista". Y en la guerra el Real Madrid no tomó partido, le hicieron tomarlo, ya que el nombramiento de Antonio Ortega fue impuesto por el Gobierno del Frente Popular y no elegido por los socios. Don Santiago tuvo la suerte de escapar de su fusilamiento pero su mejor amigo, exjugador y extesorero del Real Madrid, Valero Rivera, no.

El Real Madrid si no es con la gracia del régimen y por que en ese momento era parte del régimen, no habría conseguido ni un saco de cemento para el nuevo estadio ya que era mucho más necesario ese cemento para la reconstrucción del país en infraestructuras y obras públicas. Se lo dice uno, al que su abuelo concejal en esas mismas fechas, quería construir un edifico cuando más se necesitaban y tuvo que esperar 3 años hasta conseguir los permisos para el hormigón y demás materiales de construcción esenciales.

Aclararle de que el Atlético de Madrid no aparece en primera por un truco de magia, tal y como deja de entrever el periodista. Descendió en 1936 siendo el penúltimo en la tabla antes de fusionarse con C. Aviación Nacional, pero como el Real Oviedo (tercero en la liga) quedó gracias a los rojos sin campo de futbol, el club carbayón solicitó una excedencia que le fue concedida. En virtud de dicha excedencia, el Real Oviedo se vio dispensado de participar en la Liga, sin recibir sanción alguna, y además se le guardó su plaza en Primera División, la cual la ocupó el mencionado Atlético ahora de Aviación, el Osasuna que era el último bajó a segunda división. 

Respecto a Ramón Mendoza pregúntele al Butano que fue el que lo dijo y el otro nunca lo desmintió. Lo de Fidel no lo sabía aunque no me extraña conociendo al personaje, lo cierto es que cayó curiosamente un poco antes que Felipe González.


----------



## Woden (6 Jun 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Sterling es el negro piscinero. Gabriel el marrón con cara de estar llorando.



No quiero ni a uno ni al otro.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (6 Jun 2022)

Woden dijo:


> No quiero ni a uno ni al otro.



Yo quiero a Mayoral y a Mateo Nascimiento. Un suplente decente que no se va a quejar si no juega y un favelero que irá creciendo a su ritmo. Ya lo único que me motiva es ver a los chavales caminar como ellos camelen y que pasen de fallar a puerta vacía a marcar en la final de la Champions.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (6 Jun 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Será la saturación por lo de Mbappé, pero ya me estoy cansando del Chaumení.



No me extraña, no se con quien ha empatado y ahora nos lo venden como el pele del nuevo milenio...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Jun 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Yo quiero a Mayoral y a Mateo Nascimiento. Un suplente decente que no se va a quejar si no juega y un favelero que irá creciendo a su ritmo. Ya lo único que me motiva es ver a los chavales caminar como ellos camelen y que pasen de fallar a puerta vacía a marcar en la final de la Champions.




en esto no me equivoco : mayoral tiene nivel de un valencia como mucho y gracias , no es para el madrid

en esto puede que me equivoque no se : pero he visto algun video del tal mateo nascimento y me parece un joao felix del monton


----------



## Cuqui (6 Jun 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Eso, que lo dije mal, le queda una para superarle



Yo creo que ya le ha superado, ganar una champions es mucho mas dificil que aquella Copa de Europa.


----------



## vurvujo (6 Jun 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Sterling es el negro piscinero. *Gabriel el marrón con cara de estar llorando*.



Es igual a la galleta de gengibre de Shrek


----------



## Rotto2 (6 Jun 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Será la saturación por lo de Mbappé, pero ya me estoy cansando del Chaumení.



Es que dan un puto asco infinito estos negrazos marrulleros gold diggers de mierda. Luego tienes a gente como Kroos o Bale o Modric que dicen que quieren jugar en el Madrid y pasan de las mil ofertas y se te caen los cojones con la diferencia con la puta chusma nigga que suelen ser todos franceses. Vieira ya fue un culebrón igual, y creo que Henry nos hizo lo mismo cuando presidía Sanz, se fue en el último momento del Mónaco a la Juve por pasta y nos dejó plantados. Dan un ascazo increíble. En parte se comprende que esta pobre gente que son maltratados por la vida a lo bestia y crecen en banlieus repugnantes y vioentas sintiéndose mierda en países de blancos ricos solo piensen en el dinero para ellos y sus gigantescas familias, pero dan ascazo igual.


----------



## Gashegodemierda (6 Jun 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Yo creo que ya le ha superado, ganar una champions es mucho mas dificil que aquella Copa de Europa.



Que un equipo español de la postguerra gane a cualquier cosa en Europa es una hazaña de proporciones siderales. En los cincuenta España era el paria de Europa, un país marginado y comparativamente subdesarrollado. Lo que hizo Bernabéu es de ciencia ficción. Hasta mediados de los ochenta no aparecía en el horizonte del deporte español (Y en la lontananza) la posibilidad de competir siquiera en igualdad de condiciones. Los Abascales, Pericos, Corbalanes etc, hicieron de Moisés quedándose a las puertas de la tierra prometida pero allanando lo que vino después tambíen gracias al esfuerzo de inversión para las olimpiadas de Barcelona etc. El Madrid de las cinco copas en los cincuenta se escapa a cualquier lógica.

Florentimo cogió un Madrid con laureles reverdecidos por la Séptima y la Octava, declarado mejor club del siglo XX, y sentado en la montaña de dinero (A pesar de la deuda) que era la Cuidad Deportiva (Razón última de sus candidaturas) y se las arregló para meter el barco en las piedras con el fracaso de los Galácticos.

El que piense que Floper puede superar alguna vez a Bernabéu, no sabe de lo que habla.


----------



## Rotto2 (6 Jun 2022)

Gashegodemierda dijo:


> Que un equipo español de la postguerra gane a cualquier cosa en Europa es una hazaña de proporciones siderales. En los cincuenta España era el paria de Europa, un país marginado y comparativamente subdesarrollado. Lo que hizo Bernabeu es de ciencia ficción. Hasta mediados de los ochenta no aparecía en el horizonte del deporte español (Y en la lontananza) la posibilidad de competir siquiera en igualdad de condiciones. Los Abascales, Pericos, Corbalanes etc, hiceron de Moisés de lo que vino después con Barcelona etc. El Madrid de las cinco copas en los cincuenta se escapa a cualquier lógica.
> 
> Florentimo cogió un Madrid con laureles reverdecidos por la Séptima y la Octava, declarado mejor club del siglo XX, y sentado en la montaña de dinero (A pesar de la deuda que era la Cuidad Deportiva (Razón última de sus candidaturas) y se las arregló para meter el barco en las piedras con el fracaso de los Galácticos.
> 
> El que piense que Floper puede superar alguna vez a Bernabeu, no sabe de lo que habla.



Yo nunca he entendido por qué Bernabéu fue el promotor de la Copa de Europa. Si el Madrid no era nada ni nadie y apenas tenía 4 ligas españolas y 6 subcampeonatos en 1956 que es cuando organiza y gana la primera Copa de Europa (1956).

Siempre ha parecido que algo se ocultaba detrás, quizás dar algo al pueblo español por parte de los americanos o la judiada por Franco aceptar sus bases militares o acuerdos de algún tipo. Era un club de mierda sin historial importante que construye un estadio de 100.000 espectadores, el más grande de Europa y segundo del mundo tras Maracaná y organiza la Copa de Europa junto a L'Equipe (creo recordar) y ficha a los tres mejores jugadores del mundo, Di Stefano, Puskas y Kopa, y gana 5 años seguidos y dos que le roban que ubieran sido 7 seguidos... Raro todo cuando menos.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (6 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> en esto no me equivoco : mayoral tiene nivel de un valencia como mucho y gracias , no es para el madrid
> 
> en esto puede que me equivoque no se : pero he visto algun video del tal mateo nascimento y me parece un joao felix del monton



Completamente de acuerdo. 
Mayoral es nivel Valencia/Betis todo lo mas. 
Y el chaval este brasileno, Mateus Nascimento....le he visto varios videos en youtube y no pasa nada con el. En Europa ni la va a oler. Habra que verlo mas en partidos, pero por youtube ya os digo que no tiene nivel ni para Betis/Valencia. Es, de hecho, bastante peor que Mayoral.


----------



## Scardanelli (6 Jun 2022)

Woden dijo:


> No quiero ni a uno ni al otro.




Gabriel Jesús es un rato mejor que Sterling. A mí no me emociona, pero mejora bastante lo que tenemos de delantero suplente y te juega en los tres sitios del ataque…


----------



## feps (6 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Lo de Tchouaméni, o se cierra esta misma semana o el Madrid lo descartará definitivamente. En el club lo tienen clarísimo tras lo de Mbappé. Mi apuesta es que se cerrará el traspaso esta primera quincena de junio. A este futbolista sí lo veo en el Madrid.



Se ha filtrado esta noche que el Mónaco está a las puertas de llegar a un acuerdo con el Madrid, sabedor de que el acuerdo con Tchouaméni está cerrado. La resolución de este caso parece inminente.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (6 Jun 2022)

Ah, y otra cosa os digo. No os hagais demasiadas ilusiones con el otro chaval brasileno que hemos fichado para el Castilla (Lateral derecho): Vinicius Tobias. 
Ofensivamente muy bien, pero defensivamente es una calamidad. No es que no tenga nivel Madrid, es que no tiene nivel Primera Division. 
O aprende a defender medianamente bien en un par de anos o se lo encalomamos a Lokomotiv de Sebastopol o alguna vaina asi. 

Mal defensa no; lo siguiente.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Se ha filtrado esta noche que el Mónaco está a las puertas de llegar a un acuerdo con el Madrid, sabedor de que el acuerdo con Tchouaméni está cerrado. La resolución de este caso parece inminente.



malegro
el negro este es bueno


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Jun 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Ah, y otra cosa os digo. No os hagais demasiadas ilusiones con el otro chaval brasileno que hemos fichado para el Castilla (Lateral derecho): Vinicius Tobias.
> Ofensivamente muy bien, pero defensivamente es una calamidad. No es que no tenga nivel Madrid, es que no tiene nivel Primera Division.
> O aprende a defender medianamente bien en un par de anos o se lo encalomamos a Lokomotiv de Sebastopol o alguna vaina asi.
> 
> Mal defensa no; lo siguiente.




pues vaya! que mal entonces

habia escuchado de el
y estaba ilusionado

pues nada nos queda el endrick ese


----------



## eltonelero (6 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Es una historia poco conocida pero el fichaje de Kubala por el Barcelona fue muy irregular. Bernabeu lo quiso fichar para el Real Madrid pero un directivo de la federación española simpatizante del Barcelona le contó que el Gobierno nunca tramitaria su ficha para evitar problemas diplomáticos (estaba reclamado por el gobierno stalinista de Hungría).
> 
> Era mentira y en cuanto le fichó el Barcelona no sólo tramitaron su ficha sino que le dieron nacionalidad española rapidamente por víctima de comunismo.
> 
> Al propio Kubala, que era juerguista le hicieron firmar el contrato con el Barcelona una noche de fiesta que estaba piripi. Esto lo contó muchas veces, muy orgulloso, el propio presidente del Barcelona de la época.



valors i seny
Si fuera una historia de un club andaluz o murciano estaría esa historia en el imaginario popular


----------



## Rotto2 (6 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Se ha filtrado esta noche que el Mónaco está a las puertas de llegar a un acuerdo con el Madrid, sabedor de que el acuerdo con Tchouaméni está cerrado. La resolución de este caso parece inminente.



Menudo coñazo eres. Ya vale de mentiras con los fichajes cojones que estamos hasta los huevos de vosotros y vuestras filtraciones falsas.


----------



## feps (6 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Menudo coñazo eres. Ya vale de mentiras con los fichajes cojones que estamos hasta los huevos de vosotros y vuestras filtraciones falsas.



No te preocupes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Jun 2022)

Filtración:

Touchamendi elige el PSG


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Filtración:
> 
> Touchamendi elige el PSG




a mi tambien me filtraron lo mismo

pero a mi me llegó en el telegrama la frase completa :

"Touchamendi elige el PSG para descartarlo"

entre esta y la de gerardo estas bajando el nivel en tus filtraciones tio


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> a mi tambien me filtraron lo mismo
> 
> pero a mi me llegó en el telegrama la frase completa :
> 
> ...




Mis fuentes en Madrid son fiables.


----------



## Woden (6 Jun 2022)

Tan fiables como tu review de Elden Ring.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Jun 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Tan fiables como tu review de Elden Ring.




Mi análisis de elden es de alto nivel, y aún no as visto nada porque la segunda parte de la guía está al caer!!!!!


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mis fuentes en Madrid son fiables.


----------



## toberal (6 Jun 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Yo creo que ya le ha superado, ganar una champions es mucho mas dificil que aquella Copa de Europa.



No estoy muy de acuerdo con esto que dices. Ahora como se clasifican los cuatro primeros de la Liga, Madrid y Barcelona "siempre" la juegan.
Antes sabías que si no ganabas la liga o la propia Copa de Europa no podrías jugarla. Y si te pasabas varios años sin ganar la liga, ya no podias ganar la Copa de Europa en varios años porque no podías ni participar.


----------



## Roedr (6 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Menudo coñazo eres. Ya vale de mentiras con los fichajes cojones que estamos hasta los huevos de vosotros y vuestras filtraciones falsas.



Es una crítica excesiva. Nuestros amigues foreros aportan la misma calidad de información que el Marca, youtubers, Chiringuito, etc. , y encima lo hacen gratis, sin cobrar por ello.


----------



## Rotto2 (6 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es una crítica excesiva. Nuestros amigues foreros aportan la misma calidad de información que el Marca, youtubers, Chiringuito, etc. , y encima lo hacen gratis, sin cobrar por ello.



Ya pero alguien tenía que decirlo, estamos muy quemados tras 2 años de que Mbappé y Haalan venían 100% fijo no fake cerrados y ya tienen casa en madrid y saben español los dos y tal. Payasos hay que machacarlos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Jun 2022)

Parece un meme parecido al del Eintracht es mejor que el Chelsea


----------



## Rotto2 (7 Jun 2022)

Vinicius en su mejor y seguramente irrepetible temporada ha hecho números peores que Bale en sus primeros 5 años en goles y asistencias.

Pero Vini es la polla para la pipa y la prensa y Bale era muy malo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Jun 2022)

Gashegodemierda dijo:


> Te faltó Kanú. Que pedazo de equipo era aquel, diablos. Parece irreal en un equipo pobre y pre-Bosman. Recuerdo cuando rompieron relaciones con el Atlético porque Gil les llamó "Equipo del Congo", que risas. Y cuidado los blanquitos que tenía, VDS, Danni Blind, los gemelos De Boer, el Litmanen futbolista, y Overmars, todos titulares. A ver cuando vemos al Madrid con mayoría numérica blanca en una final de la champiñons.



Kluivert en ese equipo era suplente, era muy, muy joven (Kanu también). Jugaba Frank de Boer de lateral para poder poner a Blind y Rijkaard, que eran los veteranos. Hoy a un jugador como Frank de Boer lo pones de lateral y lo tienes que quitar a los 10 minutos de partido. 

Ahora que lo miro resulta que fueron los primeros en inventar la coña del falso 9, sus 4 atacantes titulares eran Litmanen, Overmars, el otro De Boer y Finidi.


----------



## Rotto2 (7 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Kluivert en ese equipo era suplente, era muy, muy joven (Kanu también). Jugaba Frank de Boer de lateral para poder poner a Blind y Rijkaard, que eran los veteranos. Hoy a un jugador como Frank de Boer lo pones de lateral y lo tienes que quitar a los 10 minutos de partido.
> 
> Ahora que lo miro resulta que fueron los primeros en inventar la coña del falso 9, sus 4 atacantes titulares eran Litmanen, Overmars, el otro De Boer y Finidi.



Litmanen igual era el 9 llegador pero metió cantidad de goles en el Ajax.

Partidos/Goles desde la 93/94




El año que ganaron la Champions (96) metió 9 goles en 12 partidos.


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Rotto2 (7 Jun 2022)

Rubiales enchufó en la RFEF a la modelo Brigit Tenorio, con la que mantiene una relación


Los cuatro años de mandato de Rubiales al frente de la Federación arrojan varios casos de nepotismo, como el de una pareja sentimental de Rubiales, la mujer del director de Relaciones Institucionales y la hija del comisionado de Control Externo




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## feps (7 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mis fuentes en Madrid son fiables.



Porque el agua en Madrid es muy buena, di que sí.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## xilebo (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



El Mariano del CITY


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (7 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mis fuentes en Madrid son fiables.



eres el que pasa la coca¿


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El Mariano del CITY



No quiero al Gabriel Jesús ese en el Madrid ni gratis, que se quede en el city.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## fran83 (7 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Que cachondos estos del Marca jajajja 50 kilos por un tío que le queda un año de contrato

Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feps (7 Jun 2022)

El Madrid quiere a Tchouaméni. Si viniera alguien más tendría que cumplir con las famosas tres bes. Muy difícil en un mercado tan inflado por los moros.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Madrid quiere a Tchouaméni. Si viniera alguien más tendría que cumplir con las famosas tres bes. Muy difícil en un mercado tan inflado por los moros.




el madrid con antonio y con tchoua no necesitaría más fichajes


----------



## xilebo (7 Jun 2022)

*"Mbappé tenía razón"*

*Pochettino* afirma que el delantero no decidió entre *Real Madrid* y *PSG* hasta la última semana. Sobre su propio futuro: “Me queda un año más”.


----------



## feps (7 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> el madrid con antonio y con tchoua no necesitaría más fichajes



A precio de oro, desde luego que no. Van a salir docenas de nombres en la prensa. Si hiciéramos caso a los periodistas, el Madrid tendría la próxima temporada una plantilla de 40 futbolistas.


----------



## Woden (7 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> el madrid con antonio y con tchoua no necesitaría más fichajes



En la delantera convendría fichar alguien y desprenderse de los paquetes de Jovic y Mariano, aunque eso suena a utopía.


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> A precio de oro, desde luego que no. Van a salir docenas de nombres en la prensa. Si hiciéramos caso a los periodistas, el Madrid tendría la próxima temporada una plantilla de 40 futbolistas.



Me encantaba antes con 90 minuti, cuando sacaban los nombres que decía la prensa, llegaron a contar casi 80.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Jun 2022)

Woden dijo:


> En la delantera convendría fichar alguien y desprenderse de los paquetes de Jovic y Mariano, aunque eso suena a utopía.



20 sacas por los dos aunque sea una estafa u te ahorras sus sueldos=+32 

Lukaku hace un año costo 100 y ahora cuesta 50...

50-20=30 y con el tío dispuesto a bajarse el sueldo....


----------



## xilebo (7 Jun 2022)

*Meana: "El Madrid se plantea romper el pacto de no agresión con el Atlético de Madrid"*

El periodista de la* Cadena SER* asegura que "la relación no ha sido la mejor este año, pero la clave es la cantera". La situación es muy delicada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Meana: "El Madrid se plantea romper el pacto de no agresión con el Atlético de Madrid"*
> 
> El periodista de la* Cadena SER* asegura que "la relación no ha sido la mejor este año, pero la clave es la cantera". La situación es muy delicada.



Y a quién va a fichar??? A Griezmann? A joao


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Meana: "El Madrid se plantea romper el pacto de no agresión con el Atlético de Madrid"*
> 
> El periodista de la* Cadena SER* asegura que "la relación no ha sido la mejor este año, pero la clave es la cantera". La situación es muy delicada.



100% fiable , hay que sacar vidilla después de la que han montado con la que no dijo Courtois, panda de trileros.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Jun 2022)

Filtración:

"Nkuku se compromete por las próximas 4 campañas con los blancos a razón de 7 millones al año".


----------



## feps (7 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Filtración:
> 
> "Nkuku se compromete por las próximas 4 campañas con los blancos a razón de 7 millones al año".



Para las filtraciones:









Consejos para detener las filtraciones en sus paredes | R10


En Reformas10 conocemos la importancia de tener un hogar en buen estado, por eso le daremos algunos consejos para detener las filtraciones en sus paredes.




reformas10.com


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Filtración:
> 
> "Nkuku se compromete por las próximas 4 campañas con los blancos a razón de 7 millones al año".




ok. Entonces ya sabemos que no viene


----------



## Woden (7 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 20 sacas por los dos aunque sea una estafa u te ahorras sus sueldos=+32
> 
> Lukaku hace un año costo 100 y ahora cuesta 50...
> 
> 50-20=30 y con el tío dispuesto a bajarse el sueldo....



Yo asumo que no nos van a dar ni para pipas por esos dos, pero quitárnoslos de encima ya sería mucho.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> ok. Entonces ya sabemos que no viene


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Jun 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Yo asumo que no nos van a dar ni para pipas por esos dos, pero quitárnoslos de encima ya sería mucho.



Si, pero sería una buena idea traer al mastodonte ese.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Jun 2022)

Joder y esto no es troleo!!!!!

Filtración:

"El real Madrid lleva buscando dar un golpe sobre la mesa desde la negativa de mabppe a vestir de blanco, pues bien, parece que los dimes y diretes con el Atlético de Madrid ya tienen razón de ser, el fichaje de Joao Félix por el club blanco contaría con el si del jugador".

Información que me llega de RFI, los mismos que me filtraron el sueldo de mbappe y que desde aquí en Eurosport Obtuvieron la información.


----------



## feps (7 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder y esto no es troleo!!!!!
> 
> Filtración:
> 
> ...



El Madrid no va a fichar a Joao Félix. Tiene una cláusula prohibitiva.

Por fin, una magnífica noticia. Nos alegramos de corazón, míster. 









Laso recibe el alta: "Tengo ganas de volver cuanto antes"


Pablo Laso ha dado una buena noticia al madridismo. Este martes a primera hora ha recibido el alta hospitalaria después de pasar unas horas en observación. El técnico del Real Madrid de Baloncesto sufrió un infarto de miocardio el pasado fin de semana y acudió al 'Hospital Sanitas La Moraleja'...




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder y esto no es troleo!!!!!
> 
> Filtración:
> 
> ...




en mi opinion pocos paquetes están tan sobrevalorados como este tio 

vosotros no se pero yo las veces que lo he visto jugar no tiene mucho más nivel que adheldazard por poner un ejemplo

es más yo diría y sin broma ninguna que mariano es mejor que joao felix


----------



## Rotto2 (7 Jun 2022)

Woden dijo:


> En la delantera convendría fichar alguien y desprenderse de los paquetes de Jovic y Mariano, aunque eso suena a utopía.



Yo a Mariano y Jovic siempre les he visto cumplir muchísimo más que a Vini y Rodrigo sus primeros 3 años pero es que no han jugado NADA y los brasileños han tenido 100 partidos de rodaje. Me queda la duda de si de verdad son tan malos porque no me lo parecen. Igual no llegan a cracks titulares pero para 9 suplente tampoco? No lo sé, el caso de Jovic es rarísimo, 60 millones y no juega nada desde el primer día?


----------



## keko (7 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Yo a Mariano y Jovic siempre les he visto cumplir muchísimo más que a Vini y Rodrigo sus primeros 3 años pero es que no han jugado NADA y los brasileños han tenido 100 partidos de rodaje. Me queda la duda de si de verdad son tan malos porque no me lo parecen. Igual no llegan a cracks titulares pero para 9 suplente tampoco? No lo sé, el caso de Jovic es rarísimo, 60 millones y no juega nada desde el primer día?



Jovic con ningun entrenador, ni Zidane ni Ancelotti, ha jugado nada. Pero es que no llega ninguna oferta por el, ni siquera de cesión, por algo será. Aqui nos metieron un gol por la escuadra. Mariano, cuando se le acabe el contrato con el Madrid ya se puede retirar, nadie va a querer firmarlo


----------



## Scardanelli (7 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> el madrid con antonio y con tchoua no necesitaría más fichajes



El Madrid ha triunfado este año por una temporada excepcional de Benzema y de Courtois. Sin ellos las cosas serían muy diferentes. Rodrygo me parece un gran recambio para el centro y una medida coyuntural para la derecha. No fichar sería un gran error, especialmente si el Madrid quiere desprenderse (como debe) de los jugadores que no cuenta como Mariano y Jovic. A Ausencio me gustaría haberlo visto muchos partidos seguidos de 9, pero ya no va a pasar. 

Con esas tres salidas el Madrid necesita fichar a un jugador que pueda jugar en banda derecha y potencialmente en el centro o ambos sitios. Hay muchas alternativas en el mercado. Unas más caras, otras más baratas, pero varias válidas. El Madrid no puede simplemente no hacer nada con su ataque.


----------



## Scardanelli (7 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Filtración:
> 
> "Nkuku se compromete por las próximas 4 campañas con los blancos a razón de 7 millones al año".



No se llama MAMADÚ, NO ME VALE.


----------



## Scardanelli (7 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder y esto no es troleo!!!!!
> 
> Filtración:
> 
> ...



YUAU por JOVIC. Cambio a pelo. Si aprietan incluimos a Mariano.


----------



## feps (7 Jun 2022)

El culebrón se acaba.


----------



## Scardanelli (7 Jun 2022)

Pues 100 millones por un mediocentro defensivo parece una pasta, la verdad. Aurelio es una bestia, pero es un dineral. Espero que fichando un mediocentro Florentino no piense que no necesita un delantero que supla a Mbappé...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El Madrid ha triunfado este año por una temporada excepcional de Benzema y de Courtois. Sin ellos las cosas serían muy diferentes. Rodrygo me parece un gran recambio para el centro y una medida coyuntural para la derecha. No fichar sería un gran error, especialmente si el Madrid quiere desprenderse (como debe) de los jugadores que no cuenta como Mariano y Jovic. A *Ausencio me gustaría haberlo visto muchos partidos seguidos de* 9, pero ya no va a pasar.
> 
> Con esas tres salidas el Madrid necesita fichar a un jugador que pueda jugar en banda derecha y potencialmente en el centro o ambos sitios. Hay muchas alternativas en el mercado. Unas más caras, otras más baratas, pero varias válidas. El Madrid no puede simplemente no hacer nada con su ataque.




No gracias, que se vaya al Arsenal a jugar de 9, y si quiere de entrenador jugador ya hemos tenido bastante.

Este año rudiger va hacer que alaba juegue de carrilero y también en el centro del campo, si viene otro medio dará descanso a kroos y con un poco suerte se va a tomar por culo, arriba se necesita un recambio o alguien que acompañe a benzema y que pueda caer a la banda derecha.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Jun 2022)

Se viene tchoua


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Pues 100 millones por un mediocentro defensivo parece una pasta, la verdad. Aurelio es una bestia, pero es un dineral. Espero que fichando un mediocentro Florentino no piense que no necesita un delantero que supla a Mbappé...




Hazme caso. Es barato


----------



## fran83 (7 Jun 2022)

Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Jun 2022)

16 años...ya está diciendo que agotará el contrato para recibir prima...mokoko.
.










Mercado de fichajes en directo: última hora del cierre de mercado y reacciones


Sigue en directo las últimas noticias sobre el mercado de fichajes hoy 7 de junio de 2022, tras su cierre: altas y bajas sorprendentes, reacciones...



as.com


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Jun 2022)

Tchoua, valverde y edu serán el mejor centro del campo los próximos 10 años.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Jun 2022)

keko dijo:


> Jovic con ningun entrenador, ni Zidane ni Ancelotti, ha jugado nada. Pero es que no llega ninguna oferta por el, ni siquera de cesión, por algo será. Aqui nos metieron un gol por la escuadra. Mariano, cuando se le acabe el contrato con el Madrid ya se puede retirar, nadie va a querer firmarlo



Lo de jovic es de película 60 kilos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Tchoua, valverde y edu serán el mejor centro del campo los próximos 10 años.



Difiero...
Touchamendi hace de Casimiro, camavinga de kroos, pero Valverde no puede hacer de Modric, se necesita un estrella internacional y galones en ese puesto.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Jun 2022)

Curtua 

Dani, Antonio, mili y alaba

Choua, edu, pajarito 


Esto es un equipo indestructible.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Difiero...
> Touchamendi hace de Casimiro, camavinga de kroos, pero Valverde no puede hacer de Modric, se necesita un estrella internacional y galones en ese puesto.




No existe un sustituto de modric en el fútbol actual

Además el fútbol ha cambiado. Ahora todo es más físico. Fuerza y velocidad.


----------



## Scardanelli (7 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Hazme caso. Es barato



Lo he visto bastante. Jugadorazo. Pero muy barato no es...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Lo he visto bastante. Jugadorazo. Pero muy barato no es...




un jugador top es lo que cuesta

lo bueno es que es muy joven. Saldrá barato


----------



## Tubiegah (7 Jun 2022)

Entonces hemos fichao a algún nigro ya?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Jun 2022)

a parte de esos 100 millones que se va a gastar el madrid en tchoua, acordaros que el madrid dispone de otros 100 millones para gastar

el año pasado ofreció 200 kilos por la rata

nkunku sería un buen fichaje

internacional con Francia. un tio que puede jugar en cualquier posición de la parte de arriba. Con gol, con visión de juego y con mucha velocidad.

si el madrí tiene que gastarse el dinero que se lo gaste en éste. además es relativamente joven. 24 años


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Jun 2022)

el jugador portugues del milán está más encasillado en el extremo izquierdo. Allí ya tenemos a vini


----------



## VYP de Álava (7 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> No existe un sustituto de modric en el fútbol actual
> 
> Además el fútbol ha cambiado. Ahora todo es más físico. Fuerza y velocidad.



Yo me traía a De Bruyne para cubrir su puesto. Pero no pinta fácil


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> No existe un sustituto de modric en el fútbol actual
> 
> Además el fútbol ha cambiado. Ahora todo es más físico. Fuerza y velocidad.



Si, lo que tú quieras, pero los partidos los hemos ganado con el talento no con la fuerza, esto es Modric rompiendo líneas, vinicius regateando y Benzema hilvanando jugadas.
No los hemos ganado por el físico de Casimiro, ni las carreras de mendy...
La hemos ganado por las dos cosas.

Hay que buscar sustituto a Modric.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> a parte de esos 100 millones que se va a gastar el madrid en tchoua, acordaros que el madrid dispone de otros 100 millones para gastar
> 
> el año pasado ofreció 200 kilos por la rata
> 
> ...



Pero vamos a ver    cómo vamos a gastar ahora 100 kilos por cada mamadou nuevo que sale en Youtube tronco

Joder que valen más los mamadous que bale, cr7, zidane, modric y compañía.

Me niego, los ejemplares de mamadou deben ser seleccionados bien, no mamadous a diestro y siniestro.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (7 Jun 2022)

El Chumino es nuestro!!!!!!!!

Este tío le va a quitar el puesto a Casemiro antes de navidad. Así de claro os lo digo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El Madrid ha triunfado este año por una temporada excepcional de Benzema y de Courtois. Sin ellos las cosas serían muy diferentes. Rodrygo me parece un gran recambio para el centro y una medida coyuntural para la derecha. No fichar sería un gran error, especialmente si el Madrid quiere desprenderse (como debe) de los jugadores que no cuenta como Mariano y Jovic. *A Ausencio me gustaría haberlo visto muchos partidos seguidos de 9, pero ya no va a pasar. *
> 
> Con esas tres salidas *el Madrid necesita fichar a un jugador que pueda jugar en banda derecha y potencialmente en el centro o ambos sitios.* Hay muchas alternativas en el mercado. Unas más caras, otras más baratas, pero varias válidas. El Madrid no puede simplemente no hacer nada con su ataque.




a mi al que me gustaria ver muchos partidos seguidos es a rodrygo que puede ademas hacer ese papel que decias : media punta , o delantero centro o por la derecha , ...


el que no necesita mas pruebas es ausencio
no se como hay gente que todavia puede pensar que es jugador para el madrid

a ver os lo resumo:

ausencio no tiene NADA pero NADA , salvo ese buen tiro de fuera del area y.... cuando le dejan + cuando le sale

y cuando a ausencio le presionan entonces si que es ya un CERO , porque ese tiro ya no lo tiene

ausencio no tiene : regate , irse de otros , vision de jugada , remate de cabeza , carrera (salvo una vez entre 1 millon) , .... etc etc ....
y encima le cuesta defender

ausencio solo es amago de carrerita para adelante , pararse , y pase atras
y cuando los rivales le dejan solo y está en la frontal del area pues probar a chutar a ver si le sale bien
no tiene nada mas

y para ver esto no hace falta ponerle 10 partidos seguidos titular
de hecho ya tuvo sus 2 partidos seguidos titular en alguna ocasion varias veces y efectivamente demostró lo que he puesto antes

el nivel de ausencio es un mallorca que es de donde vino
poco mas


si va a otro club le podras ver alli
porque imagino que si sale puede que sea medio titular en ese otro
y ahi ya tendras esos partidos mas seguido de titular para verle y tu mismo opinar


----------



## Andr3ws (7 Jun 2022)

Parece lo que de Tchumino se acelera.

Este fichaje es interesante para joder un poco los planes al puto PSG. Lo queria Donatello a su lado, que se joda. Se viene con Papá Karim y los Bro Fer y Eduardo.

Por cierto, hace unos minutos me he cruzado en la calle con Marcelo, en la calle Fernando el Santo de Madrid para más señas. XD


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver    cómo vamos a gastar ahora 100 kilos por cada mamadou nuevo que sale en Youtube tronco
> 
> Joder que valen más los mamadous que bale, cr7, zidane, modric y compañía.
> 
> Me niego, los ejemplares de mamadou deben ser seleccionados bien, no mamadous a diestro y siniestro.




Mejor fichamos al paquete de Fabián. Jajajsj


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Jun 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Yo me traía a De Bruyne para cubrir su puesto. Pero no pinta fácil




Quién es ese?


----------



## Andr3ws (7 Jun 2022)

Hablan de 80 + 20 M, ya puede rendir el Bro y durante muchos años para que nos salga a cuenta. 

Pero bueno, Bienvenido Tchumino.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Parece lo que de Tchumino se acelera.
> 
> Este fichaje es interesante para joder un poco los planes al puto PSG. Lo queria Donatello a su lado, que se joda. Se viene con Papá Karim y los Bro Fer y Eduardo.
> 
> Por cierto, *hace unos minutos me he cruzado en la calle con Marcelo*, en la calle Fernando el Santo de Madrid para más señas. XD



en serio?? joder 
haberte tomado un selfi con el  y lo ponias aqui

porque imagino que seria marcelo no??
a ver si era uno tipo este y tus gafas no las llevabas hoy


----------



## Andr3ws (7 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> en serio?? joder
> haberte tomado un selfi con el  y lo ponias aqui
> 
> porque imagino que seria marcelo no??
> a ver si era uno tipo este y tus gafas no las llevabas hoy



Era él al 100%. Por aqui es frecuente ver a jugadores del Madrid. Hace poco vi a Benzema en Serrano saliendo con su coche de un parking.

LOL
Kolog y Marcelo derroited.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Era él al 100%. Por aqui es frecuente ver a jugadores del Madrid. Hace poco vi a Benzema en Serrano saliendo con su coche de un parking.
> 
> LOL
> Kolog y Marcelo derroited.




vaya dos
 


ah pero tambien a benzema???
pero tio vete con el movil preparado cuando recorras esas calles


----------



## Scardanelli (7 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> No existe un sustituto de modric en el fútbol actual
> 
> Además el fútbol ha cambiado. Ahora todo es más físico. Fuerza y velocidad.





Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Difiero...
> Touchamendi hace de Casimiro, camavinga de kroos, pero Valverde no puede hacer de Modric, se necesita un estrella internacional y galones en ese puesto.



Yo tampoco me centraría en buscar un sustituto a Modric. Es cierto que cuando salgan él y Kroos el Madrid necesitará otro perfil de centrocampista, pero mientras tanto Aurelio, Edu, Pajarito y Alaba nos valen. Eso y lo que les vaya quedando a Kroos y Modric nos vale. Ya ficharemos el año que viene a un centrocampista más creativo si vemos que es necesario.

Por otro lado los modelos los hacen los jugadores. Si tratamos de buscar copias de Modric y Kroos nos vamos a llevar mil hostias. 

Al que no le veo ahora ningún sitio en el Madric es a Casemiro... me temo que va a salir.


----------



## Scardanelli (7 Jun 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> El Chumino es nuestro!!!!!!!!
> 
> Este tío le va a quitar el puesto a Casemiro antes de navidad. Así de claro os lo digo.



Florentino está ya contando los billetes de la venta de Casemiro...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Yo tampoco me centraría en buscar un sustituto a Modric. Es cierto que cuando salgan él y Kroos el Madrid necesitará otro perfil de centrocampista, pero mientras tanto Aurelio, Edu, Pajarito y Alaba nos valen. Eso y lo que les vaya quedando a Kroos y Modric nos vale. Ya ficharemos el año que viene a un centrocampista más creativo si vemos que es necesario.
> 
> Por otro lado los modelos los hacen los jugadores. Si tratamos de buscar copias de Modric y Kroos nos vamos a llevar mil hostias.
> 
> Al que no le veo ahora ningún sitio en el Madric es a Casemiro... me temo que va a salir.




Los años buenos de case ya pasaron.

Si analizamos la temporada de case ha sido mala de cojones. Creo que sus mejores minutos del año fueron los últimos 30 de la final de champion.

Tchoua se lo va a comer con patatas.

Case es un tío listo y estoy seguro que ya se está oliendo que el negro le va a quitar el puesto.


----------



## Scardanelli (7 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> a mi al que me gustaria ver muchos partidos seguidos es a rodrygo que puede ademas hacer ese papel que decias : media punta , o delantero centro o por la derecha , ...
> 
> 
> el que no necesita mas pruebas es ausencio
> ...



Como he dicho para Ausencio es demasiado tarde. Creo que tenía condiciones para jugar arriba, porque lo suyo es disparo y buenos movimientos en el área, en todo lo demás es basura. Pero insisto, es tarde. Hay que largarlo.

El carro de Rodrygo en el medio lo inaguré yo, HOYJA, busque los posts. Igual que el carro de O'REI Vinicius, al que dejé subir a muchos rezagados durante bastante tiempo.

Bromás al margen, Rodrygo está muy bien, pero el Madrid necesita algo más arriba que Rodrygo, Benzema y Vini, más el gordo belga. Necesitamos más gol y opciones por la derecha.


----------



## Uchiha Madara (7 Jun 2022)

Pues me parece un fichaje cojonudo, si rinde como debe es para estar 12 años en el Madrid a buen nivel.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Rotto2 (7 Jun 2022)

keko dijo:


> Jovic con ningun entrenador, ni Zidane ni Ancelotti, ha jugado nada. Pero es que no llega ninguna oferta por el, ni siquera de cesión, por algo será. Aqui nos metieron un gol por la escuadra. Mariano, cuando se le acabe el contrato con el Madrid ya se puede retirar, nadie va a querer firmarlo



Por Jovic se pelearon varios equipos grandes incluido el Barça, Mariano estaba triunfando en Lyon y ya tenía hecho el trato para irse al Sevilla... Tan malos no son ninguno, yo son dos casos que no entiendo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Por Jovic se pelearon varios equipos grandes incluido el Barça, Mariano estaba triunfando en Lyon y ya tenía hecho el trato para irse al Sevilla... Tan malos no son ninguno, yo son dos casos que no entiendo.




El 70% de los goles de mariano en lyon fueron chutando mal.

Es un puto inútil con el balón en los pies. No sirve ni para el cerdilla. 

Jovic otro que tal baila. Un.puto tronco


----------



## VYP de Álava (7 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Quién es ese?



Un tuercebotas


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Jun 2022)

no os riais
son solo pobres culos 
(lo de pobres en todos los sentidos)


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no os riais
> son solo culos




Radio marca es la nueva rac


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Jun 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Un tuercebotas




Me imagino porque no le conoce ni su puta madre


----------



## VYP de Álava (7 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Me imagino porque no le conoce ni su puta madre



Nah, solo ha ganado dos veces el premio al mejor jugador de la Premier.


----------



## 4motion (7 Jun 2022)

Buen fichaje tchoauameni.

Era un jugador real madrid.

Y aquí estará.

Menudo centro de campo. 

Y la defensa tampoco es manca. 

Perfilando la 15

WHO IS MBAPPE? 


Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Cuchillo de palo (7 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>



tie cara chungo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Jun 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Nah, solo ha ganado dos veces el premio al mejor jugador de la Premier.




Tb bale ganó el mejor jugador de la premier. Y?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Jun 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> tie cara chungo




De malote de the wire


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## VYP de Álava (7 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Tb bale ganó el mejor jugador de la premier. Y?



En serio esto es una réplica para menospreciar a De Bruyne?


----------



## feps (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## vurvujo (7 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Yo a Mariano y Jovic siempre les he visto cumplir muchísimo más que a Vini y Rodrigo sus primeros 3 años pero es que no han jugado NADA y los brasileños han tenido 100 partidos de rodaje. Me queda la duda de si de verdad son tan malos porque no me lo parecen. Igual no llegan a cracks titulares pero para 9 suplente tampoco? No lo sé, el caso de Jovic es rarísimo, 60 millones y no juega nada desde el primer día?



Vinicuius tuvo más oportunidad porque hacía algo en el campo.


El problema con Mariano y Jovic es que hacen la nada absoluta en el campo, el otro día leí que Jovic tiene peores número que Mayoral habiendo jugado ambos más o menos los mismos minutos.
Y Mariano da cáncer de ojos verlo jugar.


----------



## 4motion (7 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


>



60 millones pagaron estos gilipollas por el paquete ferran torres.



Gracias FRAPPE Nos Haces más fuertes. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rotto2 (7 Jun 2022)

Y los que dicen que Chuache es carísimo, ¿a quién hubieran fichado por qué precio?

Yo no he visto al nigga ni un minuto o sea que no opino, pero gastamos muchísimo en medios fallidos y si sale bueno es un ahorro. Sahin, Illarra. Gravesen, Pablo García, aquel Silva o algo así... De Xabi a Case lo pasamos mal hasta que se asentó. Creo que la final de Lisboa la jugó Khedira ahí. También han jugado Kroos y Modric y alguno de la cantera. 

Si es crack 100 millones es barato.


----------



## feps (7 Jun 2022)

Si el Madrid ha fichado a Tchouaméni por este pastón espero que sea para que juegue mucho. La CMK no puede seguir siendo indiscutible. Confío en que Flopper y Carletto no se plieguen a los deseos de las tres vacas sagradas.


----------



## 4motion (7 Jun 2022)

Otro crack que firma.









Modric firma hasta 2023


Oficial: a sus 36 años, Modric renueva por otra temporada con el Real Madrid. Las partes transmiten que las negociaciones han sido "más que sencillas".




as.com





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rotto2 (7 Jun 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Vinicuius tuvo más oportunidad porque hacía algo en el campo.
> 
> 
> El problema con Mariano y Jovic es que hacen la nada absoluta en el campo, el otro día leí que Jovic tiene peores número que Mayoral habiendo jugado ambos más o menos los mismo números.
> Y Mariano da cáncer de ojos verlo jugar.



Yo no sería tan radical. Mariano se ha ganado el cariño del Bernabéu por salir como un Mihura unas cuantas veces y por Jovic hubo ostias. Han comido demasiado banquillo y se han estropeado, cosa muy habitual en los suplentes. Pero vamos que me da igual. Benzema se ha salido e ya.


----------



## vurvujo (7 Jun 2022)

¿Pero lo del Chuamení ya es oficial o ke ase?


----------



## feps (7 Jun 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Otro crack que firma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kroos y Modric deberían marcharse definitivamente en 2023. Como el Madrid amplíe el contrato de Kroos, los jóvenes acabarán cabreándose y con razón.


----------



## vurvujo (7 Jun 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Otro crack que firma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madre.... ¿Modric tenía contrato hasta este año? Pensé que tenía uno más.


----------



## 4motion (7 Jun 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Madre.... ¿Modric tenía contrato hasta este año? Pensé que tenía uno más.



Renueva año a año.

Cómo ramos. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (7 Jun 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿Pero lo del Chuamení ya es oficial o ke ase?



Es oficioso pero si.


Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (7 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Kroos y Modric deberían marcharse definitivamente en 2023. Como el Madrid amplíe el contrato de Kroos, los jóvenes acabarán cabreándose y con razón.



Kroos lo hará, modric no me molesta en absoluto.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VYP de Álava (7 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Kroos y Modric deberían marcharse definitivamente en 2023. Como el Madrid amplíe el contrato de Kroos, los jóvenes acabarán cabreándose y con razón.



Modric dirá basta en algún momento, pero Kroos no creo que viera mal entrar en la rotación


----------



## feps (7 Jun 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Kroos lo hará, modric no me molesta en absoluto.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



La 14 no debe engañarnos. Ambos están muy cerca del final. Mientras sigan en el club no sé si Carletto tendrá cojones para dejarlos en el banquillo. Modric va a cumplir 37 y Kroos físicamente está fundido.


----------



## HDR (7 Jun 2022)

Hijos de puta, 100 millones... No sé, imaginad que nos sale un Pogba de todo esto... La mierda de los del PSG lo han encarecido absurdamente. Y mientras Haaland al City por 60 sus muertos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Jun 2022)

Casimiro y kroos cuando cumplan contrato salen del Madrid, en especial el alemán que es el que más gana de la plantilla, por encima de Modric y Benzema....
Así que tan barato ni fue su fichaje.


----------



## feps (7 Jun 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Hijos de puta, 100 millones... No sé, imaginad que nos sale un Pogba de todo esto... La mierda de los del PSG lo han encarecido absurdamente. Y mientras Haaland al City por 60 sus muertos.



60*3


----------



## 4motion (7 Jun 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Hijos de puta, 100 millones... No sé, imaginad que nos sale un Pogba de todo esto... La mierda de los del PSG lo han encarecido absurdamente. Y mientras Haaland al City por 60 sus muertos.



Cinco años.

Jugadorazo.

Se amortiza rápido.

Que te parecen entonces 60 por ferran torres que pago el barca? 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feps (7 Jun 2022)

Hay un problema: Casemiro tiene contrato hasta 2025. A ver cómo lo torea Carletto porque no va a ser fácil.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (7 Jun 2022)

Pues nada enhorabuena a los que queríais a Chuta Mendys. Ojalá salga bueno.


----------



## cebollo (7 Jun 2022)

No lo va a hacer porque Ancelotti no juega con tres centrales pero podría sacar línea de tres Militao alaba Rudiger, carrilero por la izquierda Mendy, doble pivote Camavinga y Tchuameni y los dos media puntas Rodrygo y Vinicius.

8 Mamadus de 11.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Hay un problema: Casemiro tiene contrato hasta 2025. A ver cómo lo torea Carletto porque no va a ser fácil.




como venga tchouameni para estar en el banquillo.....
en fin...


----------



## 4motion (7 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> como venga tchouameni para estar en el banquillo.....
> en fin...



No lo creo.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Policía Pérez (7 Jun 2022)

Vi a un youtuber diciendo que Dybala es una posibilidad. Suena a triple pero ojala, siempre me ha gustado mucho y mejoraba el perfil derecho. A ver si se va Ausencio de una vez


----------



## Coto Matamoros. (7 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Hay un problema: Casemiro tiene contrato hasta 2025. A ver cómo lo torea Carletto porque no va a ser fácil.



Lo toreará bien por cómo es Carlo, igual que ha toreado bien lo de Bale, Isco, Hazard, Jovic...

Me parece un fichajazo que había que hacerlo ahora o nunca, tiene 22 años cumplidos en Enero, es del 2000 y titular con la mejor selección del mundo a día de hoy.

Como bien han dicho anteriormente, el centro del campo futuro del Real para muchos años, Tchouameni, Valverde y Kamavinga es acero puro, ideal para el fútbol actual.

Aquí el calvo explica cómo juega.


----------



## Scardanelli (7 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> No lo va a hacer porque Ancelotti no juega con tres centrales pero podría sacar línea de tres Militao alaba Rudiger, carrilero por la izquierda Mendy, doble pivote Camavinga y Tchuameni y los dos media puntas Rodrygo y Vinicius.
> 
> 8 Mamadus de 11.



Si el Madrid decide jugar a full de Mamadús y con 3 centrales, veo más a Alaba más en el lateral que a Mendy que no es carrilero (aunque creo que los días de Alaba en el lateral han pasado, Mendy de carrilero no rinde). También tienes la opción meter a Casemiro de libre y darle una vejez feliz.


----------



## feps (7 Jun 2022)

Y aquí la explicación sobre Tchouaméni del calvo bueno, Marcos López


----------



## vurvujo (7 Jun 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Hijos de puta, 100 millones... No sé, imaginad que nos sale un Pogba de todo esto... La mierda de los del PSG lo han encarecido absurdamente. Y mientras Haaland al City por 60 sus muertos.



Los 60 de Haaland hiede a pastar en b, c y d 

¿Quién se cree ese número, más entendiendo que piden 50 por Gabriel Jesús?.


----------



## xilebo (7 Jun 2022)

*Modric firma hasta 2023*

A sus 36 años, se comprometerá mañana por otra temporada. Todas las partes transmiten que las negociaciones han sido “más que sencillas”. Firmará este miércoles en un acto privado en el Bernabéu.


----------



## vurvujo (7 Jun 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Cinco años.
> 
> Jugadorazo.
> 
> ...



Cierto que el farsa pagó hace nada 55-65 por Farrán Torres


----------



## vurvujo (7 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> No lo va a hacer porque Ancelotti no juega con tres centrales pero podría sacar línea de tres Militao alaba Rudiger, carrilero por la izquierda Mendy, doble pivote Camavinga y Tchuameni y los dos media puntas Rodrygo y Vinicius.
> 
> 8 Mamadus de 11.



¿Consideras a los brasileños como Mamadús?


----------



## feps (7 Jun 2022)

Para mí que ya está fichado porque está pasando el reconocimiento médico. Gran noticia.









Es cuestión de horas: Tchouaméni pasa el reconocimiento médico con el Madrid


La tarde está siendo ajetreada para el Real Madrid. En Defensa Central os venimos informando de todo lo que ocurre con Tchouaméni y su llegada puede ser cuestión de horas.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## xilebo (7 Jun 2022)

*The Athletic: ¡acuerdo por Tchouaméni!*

La llegada del pivote francés es inminente, tal y como apuntan desde Inglaterra. Faltaba el acuerdo entre clubes y ya está cerrado. Su coste total superará los 100M€. Fabrizio Romano también informa del acuerdo.


----------



## vurvujo (7 Jun 2022)

Pues a rezar que salga bueno, no lo he visto nunca, pero confío en el criterio de @P'tit Quinquin que le ha seguido.

El precio lo veo alto, porque casi cubre toda la pasta que se le debe asignar a cada posición.
La masa salarial del Madrid es de 400-450 millones lo que viene a ser 35-40 millones por cada una de las 11 posiciones.
A 100 millones a 5 años más salario este se nos va a los 30 millones por año.

Repito, que nos salga bien, ojalá no sea el mamadú típico como Pogba.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (7 Jun 2022)

Mucho hablar de fichar al chumení, y lo que necesitamos es un chuminó en condiciones...

@Obiwanchernobil Algún dato o información al respecto?? ¿Será amiga de Modric? ¿Número de teléfono ?


----------



## ccc (7 Jun 2022)

Yo por >100M no lo fichaba, pero simplemente porque eso significa que vamos a tener a la CMK de titular + los 3 fantasticos de suplentes: Cava + Valverde + Thou.

O sale Casemiro traspasado este mismo anyo y no renuevan a Kroos o sinceramente no entiendo al madrid. Es como el fichaje de Haazard, tienes a un chaval Vinicius que juega en esa banda, fichas a Rodrygo que tb puede jugar en esa banda: Para que fichas a un jugador que directamente manda a tomar por culo los chavales que has fichado? (Recuerdo,...,Vini:45M y Rodrygo:40M)

Lo siento, me parece una cagada y un problema mas en el vestuario. 

Y no os enganyeis, ya conocemos como se las gasta Carleto.


----------



## manutartufo (7 Jun 2022)

Al final once negros....


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Jun 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Pues a rezar que salga bueno, no lo he visto nunca, pero confío en el criterio de @P'tit Quinquin que le ha seguido.
> 
> El precio lo veo alto, porque casi cubre toda la pasta que se le debe asignar a cada posición.
> La masa salarial del Madrid es de 400-450 millones lo que viene a ser 35-40 millones por cada una de las 11 posiciones.
> ...




le he visto poco
pero parece solido y competente
un casemiro en joven y mas negro


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Jun 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Mucho hablar de fichar al chumení, y lo que necesitamos es un chuminó en condiciones...
> 
> @Obiwanchernobil Algún dato o información al respecto?? ¿Será amiga de Modric? ¿Número de teléfono ?




el 90% de las jugadoras de futbol de TODOS los equipos son autenticos machos 
unas mas otras algo menos
pero un 90% machos
y de ese 90% el 50% lesbianas

esta jugadora asi al menos de entrada tiene apariencia de mujer y femenina


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Jun 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Yo por >100M no lo fichaba, pero simplemente porque eso significa que vamos a tener a la CMK de titular + los 3 fantasticos de suplentes: Cava + Valverde + Thou.
> 
> O sale Casemiro traspasado este mismo anyo y no renuevan a Kroos o sinceramente no entiendo al madrid. Es como el fichaje de Haazard, tienes a un chaval Vinicius que juega en esa banda, fichas a Rodrygo que tb puede jugar en esa banda: Para que fichas a un jugador que directamente manda a tomar por culo los chavales que has fichado? (Recuerdo,...,Vini:45M y Rodrygo:40M)
> 
> ...




es lo que he dicho : si cagueto va a poner a tchouameni y camavinga de suplentes es para que baje florentino y le de un par de sopapos con el "pero que haces???!!!"

lo logico es que las CMK al completo , sobre todo kroos y casemiro, por ese orden , empezasen a alternar banquillo y titularidad, rotando con valverde camavinga tchouameni , modric tambien alternando pero menos que kroos y casemiro

si alternan todos y rotan partidos , no es ninguna locura , todo lo contrario : esta muy bien

es como en su dia cuando jugabam benzema e higuain alternando la titularidad uno y otro , para hacer pareja con cristiano que siempre era titular
no habia problema


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Jun 2022)

HECHO


----------



## Señor Moscoso (7 Jun 2022)

Ya tenemos full amegos mamadús. Ahora solo nos falta fichar un quarterback para cuando Modric se jubile.


----------



## filets (7 Jun 2022)

Menudo pestazo a cuero el vestuario del Madrid
Cunningham se convirtio en leyenda por ser el primer jugador negro del Madrid
Fede Valverde se convertira en leyenda por ser el ultimo jugador blanco del Madrid


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Jun 2022)

La era del mamadou ha comenzado....


----------



## xilebo (7 Jun 2022)

*Cuatro 'repatriados'*

Odriozola, Reinier, Mayoral y Kubo se reincorporarán en verano con sus futuros en el aire. Dos tienen más opciones de quedarse. Brahim seguirá otro curso en Milán.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (7 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> Menudo pestazo a cuero el vestuario del Madrid
> Cunningham se convirtio en leyenda por ser el primer jugador negro del Madrid
> Fede Valverde se convertira en leyenda por ser el ultimo jugador blanco del Madrid



Hubo un brasileño antes, Didí.


----------



## feps (7 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>



Gabriel Jesús no va a venir. Piden una burrada por un jugador que no es top y le queda un año de contrato. El desembolso gordo se ha hecho con Tchouaméni y no habrá más, salvo que surja alguna ganga inesperada. Hay cantera y cedidos como Odriozola, perfectamente aptos para jugar en el Madrid.

Aprovecho para insistir en que Rodrigo es un 9, aunque se hayan empeñado en ponerlo de extremo derecho.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Gabriel Jesús no va a venir. Piden una burrada por un jugador que no es top y le queda un año de contrato. El desembolso gordo se ha hecho con Tchouaméni y no habrá más, salvo que surja alguna ganga inesperada. Hay cantera y cedidos como Odriozola, perfectamente aptos para jugar en el Madrid.
> 
> Aprovecho para insistir en que Rodrigo es un 9, aunque se hayan empeñado en ponerlo de extremo derecho.



Rodrigo es extremo izquierdo, no derecho ni delantero.

Si, que se pongan odriozola de titular junto a mayoral y Marvin y ganamos 7 Champions seguidas, si...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> es lo que he dicho : si cagueto va a poner a tchouameni y camavinga de suplentes es para que baje florentino y le de un par de sopapos con el "pero que haces???!!!"
> 
> lo logico es que las CMK al completo , sobre todo kroos y casemiro, por ese orden , empezasen a alternar banquillo y titularidad, rotando con valverde camavinga tchouameni , modric tambien alternando pero menos que kroos y casemiro
> 
> ...




Tchoua va a jugar si o si.

A día de hoy es 1000 veces mejor que case


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Cuatro 'repatriados'*
> 
> Odriozola, Reinier, Mayoral y Kubo se reincorporarán en verano con sus futuros en el aire. Dos tienen más opciones de quedarse. Brahim seguirá otro curso en Milán.



Reinier y Kubo no tienen ningún futuro en el Madrí. Mayoral me vale como suplente.


----------



## filets (7 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Rodrigo es extremo izquierdo, no derecho ni delantero.
> 
> Si, que se pongan odriozola de titular junto a mayoral y Marvin y ganamos 7 Champions seguidas, si...



1. El MADRID ha fichado a Rudiger y a Chutamendy. Ya se ha gastado la pasta del innombrable. No se va a fichar a nadie más
2. El fichaje de Chutamendy es el fin de Kubo
3. Ausencio dice que quiere cumplir el ultimo año de contrato que le queda


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Jun 2022)

¿Pero es oficial que Floren se gasta 100 en Chumino? Es que lo dudo mucho.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Pero es oficial que Floren se gasta 100 en Chumino? Es que lo dudo mucho.




Otro que infravalora al mediocentro titular de la selección campeona del mundo.

El tío es un puto cañón


----------



## Waits (7 Jun 2022)

Andan en el Bilbado utilizando en campaña al hijo de Julen. Parece que le siguen considerando suyo, aunque juegue en los juveniles del Madrid. Son sus costumbres.


----------



## filets (7 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Otro que infravalora al mediocentro titular de la selección campeona del mundo.
> 
> El tío es un puto cañón



¿La que perdio contra Dinamarca?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Tchoua va a jugar si o si.
> 
> A día de hoy es 1000 veces mejor que case



como es mejor ya camavinga que kroos
pero diselo al cabezon


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> como es mejor ya camavinga que kroos
> pero diselo al cabezon




Date cuenta de una cosa.

Si la temporada que acaba de terminar de kross y case ha sido una puta mierda imagínate como será la del año que viene.

El público se le va a echar encima a la minina.


----------



## feps (7 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Rodrigo es extremo izquierdo, no derecho ni delantero.
> 
> Si, que se pongan odriozola de titular junto a mayoral y Marvin y ganamos 7 Champions seguidas, si...



Rodrygo es delantero centro. El Madrid lo fichó como 9 pero ha jugado donde le han mandado. Cuando le han puesto de punta lo ha bordado, que se lo pregunten a Guardiola. 

En cuanto a los canteranos y a los cedidos, sirven para completar perfectamente la plantilla. No puedes tener veinte Modrics, por desgracia.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Date cuenta de una cosa.
> 
> Si la temporada que acaba de terminar de kross y case ha sido una puta mierda imagínate como será la del año que viene.
> 
> El público se le va a echar encima a la minina.



los 3 : modric kroos casemiro jugaron bastante bien la final

pero si : casemiro y sobre todo kroos han hecho una temporada ya de nivel medio bajo

no pueden seguir de titulares indiscutibles
y si necesitan que el publico del bernabeu se lo diga que lo haga


----------



## Lemavos (7 Jun 2022)

Vaya equipo de negros os está quedando fachuzos. 
Si franco levantara la cabeza


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1082859
> Ver archivo adjunto 1082860
> 
> 
> ...




14 copas de europa, gilipollas

Viva Castilla libre de peris


----------



## feps (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Lemavos (7 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> 14 copas de europa, gilipollas
> 
> Viva Castilla libre de peris



Coméis polla de negros los fachuzos    , sino no ganáis ni la copa de la cam.

14 copas de Europa dice el follavacas. 





8 y gracias


----------



## 11kjuan (7 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Coméis polla de negros los fachuzos    , sino no ganáis ni la copa de la cam.
> 
> 14 copas de Europa dice el follavacas.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1082862
> ...



Y aún así el mejor equipo de Europa.
Todavía me acuerdo de tus lágrimas con el partido del City.

Creo que te estás convirtiendo en una parodia de ti mismo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Otro que infravalora al mediocentro titular de la selección campeona del mundo.



Tío, Francia ganó el Mundial en 2018 y Tchumino debutó con la selección en 2021. Será muy bueno, pero alguno os hacéis unas trampas al solitario espectaculares.


----------



## Lemavos (7 Jun 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Y aún así el mejor equipo de Europa.
> Todavía me acuerdo de tus lágrimas con el partido del City.
> 
> Creo que te estás convirtiendo en una parodia de ti mismo.



Eres calvo?


----------



## feps (7 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Tío, Francia ganó el Mundial en 2018 y Tchumino debutó con la selección en 2021. Será muy bueno, pero alguno os hacéis unas trampas al solitario espectaculares.



Hasta diciembre Francia será la campeona del mundo.


----------



## 11kjuan (7 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Eres calvo?



Si


----------



## Lemavos (7 Jun 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Si



Es que conozco un calvo que dice las mismas tonterías que tú


----------



## 11kjuan (7 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Es que conozco un calvo que dice las mismas tonterías que tú



Parecías un tipo inteligente.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (7 Jun 2022)

Gabriel Jesús por 50 está bien, pero es el Mbappe antiguo y nos dejó tirados en su día por irse con Guardiola. Es un no fichar clarísimo.

Disfrute lo cobrado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Otro que infravalora al mediocentro titular de la selección campeona del mundo.
> 
> El tío es un puto cañón



Chumino no estaba en esa selección y la selección francesa actual da bastante penita.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1082859
> Ver archivo adjunto 1082860
> 
> 
> ...




fachuzo : ya te gustaria para tu equipo    

tu bilis chorreando lo demuestra


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Coméis polla de negros los fachuzos    , sino no ganáis ni la copa de la cam.
> 
> 14 copas de Europa dice el follavacas.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1082862
> ...




a ver si van a ser 5 como la Farsa VARsa


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Tío, Francia ganó el Mundial en 2018 y Tchumino debutó con la selección en 2021. Será muy bueno, pero alguno os hacéis unas trampas al solitario espectaculares.




pero no te das cuenta?
tu mismo lo dices!
si en la seleccion campeona del mundo tchouameni ya esta de titular... : ¿¿ qué no entiendes??


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> fachuzo : ya te gustaria para tu equipo
> 
> tu bilis chorrando lo demuestra




si Franco levantase la cabeza la Farsa VARsa le seguiria dando medallas y arrodillandose ante El


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Coméis polla de negros los fachuzos    , sino no ganáis ni la copa de la cam.
> 
> 14 copas de Europa dice el follavacas.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1082862
> ...





Castilla 14

Cacaluña 5

Jajajsjs


----------



## Roedr (7 Jun 2022)

Análisis del calvo inteligente de Chumino. Tiene potencial para ser mamadou entre mamadous.


----------



## Rotto2 (7 Jun 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Gabriel Jesús por 50 está bien, pero es el Mbappe antiguo y nos dejó tirados en su día por irse con Guardiola. Es un no fichar clarísimo.
> 
> Disfrute lo cobrado.



Pero cuando tengamos 20 negros nos dan la NWO Cup.


----------



## JimTonic (7 Jun 2022)

pues si se confirma tenemos un autentico equipazo, y muy muy muy equilibrado


----------



## JimTonic (7 Jun 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> pues si se confirma tenemos un autentico equipazo, y muy muy muy equilibrado




la mejor defensa del mundo con diferencia


----------



## Cuqui (7 Jun 2022)

Gashegodemierda dijo:


> Que un equipo español de la postguerra gane a cualquier cosa en Europa es una hazaña de proporciones siderales. En los cincuenta España era el paria de Europa, un país marginado y comparativamente subdesarrollado. Lo que hizo Bernabéu es de ciencia ficción. Hasta mediados de los ochenta no aparecía en el horizonte del deporte español (Y en la lontananza) la posibilidad de competir siquiera en igualdad de condiciones. Los Abascales, Pericos, Corbalanes etc, hicieron de Moisés quedándose a las puertas de la tierra prometida pero allanando lo que vino después tambíen gracias al esfuerzo de inversión para las olimpiadas de Barcelona etc. El Madrid de las cinco copas en los cincuenta se escapa a cualquier lógica.
> 
> Florentimo cogió un Madrid con laureles reverdecidos por la Séptima y la Octava, declarado mejor club del siglo XX, y sentado en la montaña de dinero (A pesar de la deuda) que era la Cuidad Deportiva (Razón última de sus candidaturas) y se las arregló para meter el barco en las piedras con el fracaso de los Galácticos.
> 
> El que piense que Floper puede superar alguna vez a Bernabéu, no sabe de lo que habla.



Te lo voy a explicar porque eres el clasico cuñao que lee pero no asimila porque tiene el cortex atrofiado de pelar pipas.

El futbol de los 50-60s no podia ni en sus mejores sueños imaginar la profesionalizacion de la que goza ahora.
En aquellas Copas de Europa entramos directamente en octavos y superamos alguna eliminatoria contra un equipo de MINEROS. Al menos uno de los partidos de desempate lo jugamos en nuestro campo cediendo al otro club parte de los ingresos en taquilla, cosa que fue prohibida poco despues. Respecto al enano maricon, el mismo entrego una de las Copas de Europa que ganamos en aquellos años cuya final se jugo en el mismo Bernabeu. No veas las trabas que teniamos deportivamente hablando en aquella epoca eh, mastuerzo.

Florentino, con sus galacticos, consiguio poner la camiseta blanca hasta en el rincon mas inhospito de este puto planeta, lo cual se traduce en una enorme fan base que nos dota de unos ingresos que permiten al club mirar de tu a tu a los clubes estado. Florentino ha convertido al Real Madrid en el equipo mas importante del mundo en la epoca donde mas competencia existe. 3 champions seguidas era una hazaña imposible a dia de hoy, 5 en 8 años.
Y de la deuda que arrastraba el club cuando llego Florentino mejor no te hablo porque te viene grande.

Un abrazo, tonto el haba.


----------



## juantxxxo (7 Jun 2022)

Lo habréis puesto ya me imagino, pero para los despistados/rezagados, comentan desde la france que ya ha pasado hasta reconocimiento médico.


----------



## Gashegodemierda (7 Jun 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Te lo voy a explicar porque eres el clasico cuñao...



Eres muuuy tonto


----------



## hijodepantera (7 Jun 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Parecías un tipo inteligente.



¿Lemavos inteligente? Si siempre ha sido de lo más tonto del foro.


----------



## Cuqui (7 Jun 2022)

Gashegodemierda dijo:


> Eres muuuy tonto



Suenate los mocos que se te escucha lloriquear desde aqui


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Hasta diciembre Francia será la campeona del mundo.



Y qué? Koke andaba ya por ahí pululando en la selección en 2013 y nadie decía "mira qué bueno es Koke que juega en la campeona del mundo y doble campeona de Europa". 

El campeón del mundo es el equipo que ganó la final. Ser titular en ese mismo equipo 4 años después, que en la élite de la élite es media vida, no quiere decir absolutamente nada.


----------



## feps (7 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Y qué? Koke andaba ya por ahí pululando en la selección en 2013 y nadie decía "mira qué bueno es Koke que juega en la campeona del mundo y doble campeona de Europa".
> 
> El campeón del mundo es el equipo que ganó la final. Ser titular en ese mismo equipo 4 años después, que en la élite de la élite es media vida, no quiere decir absolutamente nada.



Decir que Tchouaméni es titular en la selección campeona del mundo es absolutamente correcto. ¿Es Tchouaméni titular actualmente en la selección francesa? ¿Es Francia la vigente campeona del mundo?

Para el resto de foreros, lamento tener que aclarar estas obviedades.


----------



## Policía Pérez (7 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> *Hay un problema: Casemiro tiene contrato* hasta 2025. A ver cómo lo torea Carletto porque no va a ser fácil.





ccc dijo:


> O sale *Casemiro traspasado este mismo anyo*





P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Tchoua va a jugar si o si.
> 
> 
> A día de hoy es *1000 veces mejor que case*





P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Date cuenta de una cosa.
> 
> 
> Si* la temporada que acaba de terminar de kross y case ha sido una puta mierda* imagínate como será la del año que viene.
> ...





Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> *casemiro y sobre todo kroos han hecho una temporada ya de nivel medio bajo*
> 
> 
> no pueden seguir de titulares indiscutibles
> ...



Es que no puedo con vosotros, los voceros del AS

Casemiro es un tio que cuando ha faltado en partidos claves literalmente nos han pasado por encima, como en la ida contra el City, que se remonta con el, que se gana champions, que en las estadisticas avanzadas le dan como uno de los mejores jugadores de Europa






Y nada, los mamadores de islamismo a repetir todo el rato que ha hecho una temporada horrible

Total como Casemito no es rapido ni hace bicicletas pues debe ser un mierda, A quien le importa la colocacion defensiva, las ayudas, los balones recuperados, saber cuando presionar, etc.?


A repetir cuñadeces de FISICO, y VELOCIDAD, que eso es todo lo que os importa
Encima os poneis a hablar en nombre del Bernabeu, es acojonante, y el otro diciendo que si sale traspasado, teneis una disociacion con la realidad que es algo increible


Y nada en contra de chumení, que como se ve en las estadisticas es muy buen jugador tambien


----------



## feps (7 Jun 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Es que no puedo con vosotros, los voceros del AS
> 
> Casemiro es un tio que cuando ha faltado en partidos claves literalmente nos han pasado por encima, como en la ida contra el City, que se remonta con el, que se gana champions, que en las estadisticas avanzadas le dan como uno de los mejores jugadores de Europa
> 
> ...



Relájese un poco, hombre.


----------



## Roedr (7 Jun 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Gabriel Jesús por 50 está bien, pero es el Mbappe antiguo y nos dejó tirados en su día por irse con Guardiola. Es un no fichar clarísimo.
> 
> Disfrute lo cobrado.



Exacto. Buen resumen.


----------



## Cuqui (7 Jun 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Es que no puedo con vosotros, los voceros del AS
> 
> Casemiro es un tio que cuando ha faltado en partidos claves literalmente nos han pasado por encima, como en la ida contra el City, que se remonta con el, que se gana champions, que en las estadisticas avanzadas le dan como uno de los mejores jugadores de Europa
> 
> ...



No olvides que chumeni juega en el Monaco, que compite en una liga de mierda que no ve ni Macron. No creo que haya ni un forero que haya visto de el nada mas alla de los mismos videos de highlights que han visto los periolistos de mierda. Asi se ficho a Jovic.
Tiene muy buena pinta pero no hagas ni puto caso a la memocracia.


----------



## feps (7 Jun 2022)

Casemiro jugó en París, donde hicimos un partidazo por lo que parece, y se perdió la vuelta por sanción. La salida al campo de Camavinga en el Bernabéu revolucionó el partido. A los dos minutos empezó la remontada. 

Circulen.


----------



## El amigo (8 Jun 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Hijos de puta, 100 millones... No sé, imaginad que nos sale un Pogba de todo esto... La mierda de los del PSG lo han encarecido absurdamente. Y mientras Haaland al City por 60 sus muertos.



Por 60 en realidad no. Suma la prima de fichaje, comisiones y demás. Están hablando de una cifra mínima cercana a 150 millones. Mínima


----------



## El amigo (8 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Coméis polla de negros los fachuzos    , sino no ganáis ni la copa de la cam.
> 
> 14 copas de Europa dice el follavacas.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1082862
> ...




Eres consciente de la payasada que has puesto?
Aún dándote el gusto y considerando las primeras seis copas de Europa "botijos" ( que va a ser que no jejej), el Real Madrid sigue siendo el equipo con más copas de Europa.

Va y dice 8 ....como si fuera poco


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (8 Jun 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Te lo voy a explicar porque eres el clasico cuñao que lee pero no asimila porque tiene el cortex atrofiado de pelar pipas.
> 
> El futbol de los 50-60s no podia ni en sus mejores sueños imaginar la profesionalizacion de la que goza ahora.
> En aquellas Copas de Europa entramos directamente en octavos y superamos alguna eliminatoria contra un equipo de MINEROS. Al menos uno de los partidos de desempate lo jugamos en nuestro campo cediendo al otro club parte de los ingresos en taquilla, cosa que fue prohibida poco despues. Respecto al enano maricon, el mismo entrego una de las Copas de Europa que ganamos en aquellos años cuya final se jugo en el mismo Bernabeu. No veas las trabas que teniamos deportivamente hablando en aquella epoca eh, mastuerzo.
> ...



El enano maricon? : en la mitad del siglo 20 aun no habian nacido la rata chepuda ni perro sanchez.


----------



## Th89 (8 Jun 2022)

Muy buen mediocampo vamos a tener próxima temporada. Tanto por culo dais con Casemiro, y os recuerdo que NO teníamos un puto recambio, y aún en un estado de forma lamentable cuando falta solemos ser una verbena.

Esta temporada podrá rotar y descansar, que tiene 30 años, puede dar 3 años de máximo nivel tranquilamente.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (8 Jun 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Muy buen mediocampo vamos a tener próxima temporada. Tanto por culo dais con Casemiro, y os recuerdo que NO teníamos un puto recambio, y aún en un estado de forma lamentable cuando falta solemos ser una verbena.
> 
> Esta temporada podrá rotar y descansar, que tiene 30 años, puede dar 3 años de máximo nivel tranquilamente.



Si si pero que rote.
Y en mi opinión en cuanto empiecen las comparaciones con tchouameni se vera cada vez más claro que tiene que empezar a alternar en el banquillo


----------



## Th89 (8 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Si si pero que rote.
> Y en mi opinión en cuanto empiecen las comparaciones con tchouameni se vera cada vez más claro que tiene que empezar a alternar en el banquillo



Todo lo que no sea que la CMK empiece a chupar banquillo como cabrones este año será para fusilar a Ancelotti.


----------



## vurvujo (8 Jun 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Muy buen mediocampo vamos a tener próxima temporada. Tanto por culo dais con Casemiro, y os recuerdo que NO teníamos un puto recambio, y aún en un estado de forma lamentable cuando falta solemos ser una verbena.
> 
> Esta temporada podrá rotar y descansar, que tiene 30 años, puede dar 3 años de máximo nivel tranquilamente.




Con supercopas de España y Europa, mundialito, copa del Rey, liga y champions más mundial en donde todos participarán (entiendo que Camavinga no irá al mundial)... habrá que rotar mucho.


----------



## Chispeante (8 Jun 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Hijos de puta, 100 millones... No sé, imaginad que nos sale un Pogba de todo esto... La mierda de los del PSG lo han encarecido absurdamente. Y mientras Haaland al City por 60 sus muertos.



Es justo lo que yo he pensado, que el PSG nos ha devuelto la de Jesé encareciendo en varios millones el fichaje de Tchoumeni. Y eso que decían que el jeque y Florentino eran amigos...


----------



## qbit (8 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Por cierto abro debate ¿seguro que Roberto Carlos con 3 Champions ha sido mejor lateral izquierdo para el Madrid que Marcelo con 5 Champions?



Siempre digo que con la de asuntos en los que se puede pensar y resolver, a la gente le gusta pensar y debatir sobre asuntos irresolubles sobre si tal futbolista fue mejor que tal otro o no. Irresolubles porque se comparan futbolistas con cualidades distintas con lo que habría que ponderar la importancia de sus virtudes y defectos, dentro de equipos con otros jugadores con los que interaccionan y que hacen que esas virtudes brillen más o sean más necesarias, o que esos defectos se minimicen o lo contrario, y porque la gente se olvida de las paradas de uno, de las carreras de otro, de los goles de otro, etc., y por la dificultad de comparar épocas.

Esas cosas las hacen los periodistas y como todo lo que hacen, lo aborrezco. El súmmun es a final de siglo, haciendo listas con los mejores deportistas nada menos que del siglo. No os dejéis influir por los vicios de los periodistas.

Aunque también es verdad que prefiero esos debates a los culebrones veraniegos de los fichajes.


----------



## qbit (8 Jun 2022)

Por cierto, un asunto interesante es qué va a pasar con Pablo Laso y con su puesto en el equipo de baloncesto. Dicen que va a tener que dejarlo por un tiempo.


----------



## qbit (8 Jun 2022)

El debate sobre la identidad franquista o antifranquista del Real Madrid sí me parece importante. Mañana habrá que leerlo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 Jun 2022)

Coto Matamoros. dijo:


> Lo toreará bien por cómo es Carlo, igual que ha toreado bien lo de Bale, Isco, Hazard, Jovic...
> 
> Me parece un fichajazo que había que hacerlo ahora o nunca, tiene 22 años cumplidos en Enero, es del 2000 y titular con la mejor selección del mundo a día de hoy.
> 
> ...



El calvo este es puro humo, pensaba que era Marcos López, el calvo que sabe y Maldini el que dice que sabe.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Análisis del calvo inteligente de Chumino. Tiene potencial para ser mamadou entre mamadous.



Este es el calvo bueno, y que me perdone el hombre, el Maldini es puro humo.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (8 Jun 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Por cierto, un asunto interesante es qué va a pasar con Pablo Laso y con su puesto en el equipo de baloncesto. Dicen que va a tener que dejarlo por un tiempo.



Pues que se retirara, obviamente. 
Cuando la vida te da una segunda oportunidad asi no se desaprovecha. El banquillo desgasta mucho, es un trabajo de mucho estres y de mucha tension. Lo veo muy poco compatible con una enfermedad cardiovascular, que requiere de orden, de rutinas y de tranquilidad. 

Mucha gente no ha tenido tanta suerte.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Jun 2022)

en el puto chiringuito de mierda no quieren que el madrid fiche a tchoua. Tienen miedo al equipo que está haciendo el madrid


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> en el puto chiringuito de mierda no quieren que el madrid fiche a tchoua. Tienen miedo al equipo que está haciendo el madrid



El impresentable ese que dice que es representante de jugadores ahora se indigna por el precio de los traspasos, seguro que cuando el lo hacía con sus representados lloraba de pena. En 25 minutos lo veo y siguen siendo el mismo producto de consumo, apenas dicen 4 cosas. Lo del Cagalona y su deuda es de traca, es un programa tipo sálvame.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El impresentable ese que dice que es representante de jugadores ahora se indigna por el precio de los traspasos, seguro que cuando el lo hacía con sus representados lloraba de pena. En 25 minutos lo veo y siguen siendo el mismo producto de consumo, apenas dicen 4 cosas. Lo del Cagalona y su deuda es de traca, es un programa tipo sálvame.




Si. Lo vi.

Menudo payaso el tío ese. Tampoco habrá trincao ese hijo de puta...y hablando de hospitales que se podrían hacer.

No tiene vergüenza el hijo de la gran puta


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Si. Lo vi.
> 
> Menudo payaso el tío ese. Tampoco habrá trincao ese hijo de puta...y hablando de hospitales que se podrían hacer.
> 
> No tiene vergüenza el hijo de la gran puta



Parece que es norma que si quieres participar en ese programa tienes que hacer el idiota sin parar. POr cierto ¿alguien sabe donde están las declaraciones del Lewandoski diciendo que quiere ir al Barcelona? porque no paran de decirlo y aún no he visto ni oido nada por el, gente que no tiene ni para pagar las nóminas de ahora.


----------



## 4motion (8 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Si. Lo vi.
> 
> Menudo payaso el tío ese. Tampoco habrá trincao ese hijo de puta...y hablando de hospitales que se podrían hacer.
> 
> No tiene vergüenza el hijo de la gran puta



El sálvame del fútbol, el Chiringuito y sus piperos.

Con pedreTROLL de director de pista



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Jun 2022)

Filtración:
"Joao Félix será presentado el 12 de agosto en el Santiago Bernabéu"


----------



## feps (8 Jun 2022)

La final de la Champions se gana por un hombre exclusivamente, que hizo el partido de su vida. Sin su histórica actuación, nos caen cuatro.

Y si la CMK sigue intocable la próxima temporada, nos vamos a comer un mojón.


----------



## 4motion (8 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> La final de la Champions se gana por un hombre exclusivamente, que hizo el partido de su vida. Sin esa actuación, nos caen cuatro.
> 
> Y si la CMK sigue intocable la próxima temporada, nos vamos a comer un mojón.



Y es portero.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Jun 2022)

4motion dijo:


> El sálvame del fútbol, el Chiringuito y sus piperos.
> 
> Con pedreTROLL de director de pista
> 
> ...




lo que pasa es que el payaso ese es del patético de madrid. 

No hubo nadie que le dijera que los 120 millones que se pagaron por ese jugador que no juega (j felix) los tenían que haber dedicado a construir colegios.


----------



## 4motion (8 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> lo que pasa es que el payaso ese es del patético de madrid.
> 
> No hubo nadie que le dijera que los 120 millones que se pagaron por ese jugador que no juega (j felix) los tenían que haber dedicado a construir colegios.



El bravo, es gilipollas.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Jun 2022)

4motion dijo:


> El bravo, es gilipollas.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk




va muy de digno pero tiene a sus hijos estudiando en yankilandia.


----------



## Roedr (8 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El impresentable ese que dice que es representante de jugadores ahora se indigna por el precio de los traspasos, seguro que cuando el lo hacía con sus representados lloraba de pena. En 25 minutos lo veo y siguen siendo el mismo producto de consumo, apenas dicen 4 cosas. Lo del Cagalona y su deuda es de traca, es un programa tipo sálvame.



y no ha comentado que nada sobre que los representantes como él, con una formación para limpiar escaleras y un aporte a la sociedad a nivel de los menas, se levanten más pasta que media plantilla de los hospitales que tanto añora


----------



## feps (8 Jun 2022)

Que no, que no va a haber este verano más fichajes top. A tirar de canteranos y cedidos para completar una fantástica plantilla.









El Madrid no hará una gran revolución este año: piensa en 2023


Los blancos afrontarán estas vacaciones de una forma más relajada, ya que muchos de los fichajes planeados están fijados para 2023. El Real Madrid realizará solamente aquellos traspasos necesarios para reforzar las zonas más débiles de la plantilla.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## Scardanelli (8 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Que no, que no va a haber este verano más fichajes top. A tirar de canteranos y cedidos para completar una fantástica plantilla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nos vamos a descojonar como el _Madric _no fiche ningún jugador de ataque...


----------



## feps (8 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Nos vamos a descojonar como el _Madric _no fiche ningún jugador de ataque...



Tiene a Rodrygo, que realmente es un 9 jugando fuera de su posición. Además están las opciones de Latasa, Mayoral, etc. ¿Qué 9 puro top mundial se puede fichar hoy por menos de 120 millones de euros?: ninguno.

El Madrid se ha gastado el pastón anual en Tchouaméni. El año próximo, Dios dirá.


----------



## cebollo (8 Jun 2022)

En 4 - 2-3-1 tengo curiosidad por ver a Tchuameni y Camavinga de doble pivote, con Valverde por la derecha, Vinicius por la izquierda, Modric bastante adelantado y Benzema. En el minuto 60 Rodrygo entraría por alguno de los de arriba.

En defensa mantendria la de este año, con Rudiger de suplente comodin en el papel de Nacho.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (8 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> *EL NEGRO QUE QUEREMOS EN LA PLANTILLA ES EL DEL MÓNACO*



Me reafirmo en que el Real Madrid es como Walt Disney, que convierte los deseos en realidad.


----------



## Chispeante (8 Jun 2022)

Si después de ganar de la Decimocuarta,la Liga y la Supercopa, tenemos que volvernos locos y gastarnos trillones de billones en fichajes, el resto de equipos tendrían directamente que vendan su culo y gastarse el PIB de varios países...Estamos en la mejor posición de los últimos 40-50. Títulos, prestigio mitológico, épica, cuentas saneadas y estadio nuevo a punto de estrenarse. Mucha calma y a tomar las decisiones con cabeza...lo mismo que tendría que hacer Pablo Laso.


----------



## feps (8 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> En 4 - 2-3-1 tengo curiosidad por ver a Tchuameni y Camavinga de doble pivote, con Valverde por la derecha, Vinicius por la izquierda, Modric bastante adelantado y Benzema. En el minuto 60 Rodrygo entraría por alguno de los de arriba.
> 
> En defensa mantendria la de este año, con Rudiger de suplente comodin en el papel de Nacho.



Tchouaméni no necesita jugar con doble pivote. Es un 5 que llega a todo. Se basta y se sobra él sólo.


----------



## Scardanelli (8 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> A
> 
> Tiene a Rodrygo, que realmente es un 9 jugando fuera de su posición. Además están las opciones de Latasa, Mayoral, etc. ¿Qué 9 puro top mundial se puede fichar hoy por menos de 120 millones de euros?: ninguno.
> 
> El Madrid se ha gastado el pastón anual en Tchouaméni. El año próximo, Dios dirá.



Rodrygo muy bueno para el centro, sí. Estoy de acuerdo. Pero tienes solo 3 jugadores aptos (uno de ellos fuera de sitio, Rodrygo, en la derecha) para 3 puestos. El resto o no cuentas con ellos y quieres venderlos o son jugadores de un nivel muy menor. Si a eso le sumas que tu 9 tiene 35 años y juega un mundial, no fichar al menos un jugador es una locura.

Ese tipo de locuras y complacencias las ha tenido muchas veces Florentino y han salido mal.

El argumento de "Mbappé me ha dejado y no puedo hacer nada" es un poco ridículo en mi opinión. El Madrid tiene un grupo de profesionales que deberían conocer alternativas y poder fichar jugadores de diferentes perfiles. 

Dejando al margen el tema de los pasaportes, para el centro y la derecha tienes en el mercado a Gnabry, Gabriel Jesús, Dembelé, Lewa o Mané o te puedes ir a cosas más arriesgadas y baratas como De Ketelaere o Antony y seguramente hay operaciones más caras que puedes intentar como Lautaro o Nkunku.

No me gustán todos, ni puede que sean todos posibles, ni estoy diciendo que fiches a alguno de esos, pero en el mercado tienes miles de opciones. Lo que no tiene sentido es quedarse solo con 3 opciones válidas para el ataque y una de ella de 35 años. Menos sentido analizar que tu plantilla tiene una carencia en ataque, tratar de fichar a Mbappé, y cuando este no viene no fichar a nadie más que un central y un mediocentro defensivo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (8 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Filtración:
> "Joao Félix será presentado el 12 de agosto en el Santiago Bernabéu"




yo tambien lo escuché
pero no es asi
dijeron : vienen joao felix y griezman , los dos por 15 millones (7,5 millones cada uno) , y los presentan el lunes que viene


----------



## xilebo (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Jun 2022)

qué opináis de las palabras de ayer de Ausencio??

  


es increible que el payaso se haya creído que es bueno

cuanto daño ha hecho la mass mierda pipera


----------



## Chichimango (8 Jun 2022)

Waits dijo:


> Andan en el Bilbado utilizando en campaña al hijo de Julen. Parece que le siguen considerando suyo, aunque juegue en los juveniles del Madrid. Son sus costumbres.



Todos los jugadores vascos (o hijos de vascos, o nietos de vascos, o...) del mundo les pertenecen por derecho divino, si tienes uno y no se lo quieres regalar es que eres un maldito españolista vascófobo y del GAL.


----------



## Scardanelli (8 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> qué opináis de las palabras de ayer de Ausencio??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues que quiere quedarse con el precio del traspaso el año que viene. Lo que pasa es que un año sin olerla puede hacer que su cotización caiga algún más...

Creo que el Madrid va a ir a joderle bien después de esas declaraciones.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Pues que quiere quedarse con el precio del traspaso el año que viene. Lo que pasa es que un año sin olerla puede hacer que su cotización caiga algún más...
> 
> *Creo que el Madrid va a ir a joderle bien después de esas declaraciones.*



espero que asi sea


es unos de los jugadores mas sobrevalorados de la historia del fútbol


----------



## xilebo (8 Jun 2022)

*No hay mejor forma de contestar*


----------



## feps (8 Jun 2022)

Asensio, si es bien asesorado por Mendes, debería ser traspasado. Como habéis comentado, la próxima temporada ni la va a oler y su cotización caerá. Que se lo hubiera currado antes.


----------



## JimTonic (8 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Tchouaméni no necesita jugar con doble pivote. Es un 5 que llega a todo. Se basta y se sobra él sólo.




podiamos volver al Rombo de Valdano!!!! jijijijiji


----------



## feps (8 Jun 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> podiamos volver al Rombo de Valdano!!!! jijijijiji



Cuando le veáis jugar, ya sea con Francia o el Real Madrid, vais a flipar. El doble pivote con una bestia como Tchouaméni no tiene sentido.


----------



## JimTonic (8 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Rodrygo muy bueno para el centro, sí. Estoy de acuerdo. Pero tienes solo 3 jugadores aptos (uno de ellos fuera de sitio, Rodrygo, en la derecha) para 3 puestos. El resto o no cuentas con ellos y quieres venderlos o son jugadores de un nivel muy menor. Si a eso le sumas que tu 9 tiene 35 años y juega un mundial, no fichar al menos un jugador es una locura.
> 
> Ese tipo de locuras y complacencias las ha tenido muchas veces Florentino y han salido mal.
> 
> ...




tienes dos opciones, pones a Valverde o a ausencio en la derecha y subes a rodrigo por benzema


Mira todas las posibilidades


nacho rutdiger militao alaba
valverde chomeni modric vinicius
rodrigo benzema

ese va a ser el equipo bueno

nacho rutdiger militao mendy
valverde chomeni alaba vinicius
rodrigo benzema


nacho rutdiger militao mendy
valverde chomeni alaba
modric 
rodrigo vinicius

nacho rutdiger militao mendy
valverde chomeni Casemiro alaba
rodrigo vinicius


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Jun 2022)

Me estoy imaginando algún partido que el madrid tenga que salir al campo a dejar la portería a 0 y...

Imaginad..

Curtua 

Mili, Antonio, Alaba

Carvajal, choua, vslverde, edu, mendy

Benzema, vini


A ver qyien tienes cojones de hacernos un gol


----------



## Rotto2 (8 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Pues que quiere quedarse con el precio del traspaso el año que viene. Lo que pasa es que un año sin olerla puede hacer que su cotización caiga algún más...
> 
> Creo que el Madrid va a ir a joderle bien después de esas declaraciones.



Lo de la prima de traspaso va a ser la perdición. Los clubes no van a poder sacarse de encima a sus paquetes, sobre todo el Real Madrid y otros grandes. Van a agotar el contrato en la grada como Bale, Hazard, Jovic, Isco o Asensio. La pasta que está perdiendo el Madrid ya por este tema es brutal. Tienen que crear un mecanismo legal para poder echarlos por bajo rendimiento o desprecio o burla al club.


----------



## JimTonic (8 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Lo de la prima de traspaso va a ser la perdición. Los clubes no van a poder sacarse de encima a sus paquetes, sobre todo el Real Madrid y otros grandes. Van a agotar el contrato en la grada como Bale, Hazard, Jovic, Isco o Asensio. La pasta que está perdiendo el Madrid ya por este tema es brutal. Tienen que crear un mecanismo legal para poder echarlos por bajo rendimiento o desprecio o burla al club.




pues o se fichan consagrados, y con contratos cortos (que tampoco resuelve nada) o a rezar

lo que pasa es que este modelo ha pillado a mucha gente a contrapie y todavia se está ajustando


----------



## Scardanelli (8 Jun 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> tienes dos opciones, pones a Valverde o a ausencio en la derecha y subes a rodrigo por benzema
> 
> 
> Mira todas las posibilidades
> ...



Sí, hay muchas opciones y todas pasan por 3 jugadores puros de ataque. Por eso el Madrid, si quiere estar al nivel de los clubes punteros de Europa necesita otro atacante. Lo vamos a ver la temporada que viene muchas veces si finalmente se termina por no fichar a nadie.

Lo único positivo de todo esto es que si finalmente retiramos con honores a la CMK, el Madrid tiene capacidad de montar un equipo que presione arriba con mil bestias pardas, lo que va a mejorar el rendimiento de los de arriba, sean quienes sean.


----------



## juantxxxo (8 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Cuando le veáis jugar, ya sea con Francia o el Real Madrid, vais a flipar. El doble pivote con una bestia como Tchouaméni no tiene sentido.



Sólo he visto Highlights de él. Sería similar a un Vieira o Touré?????? teniendo en cuenta su juventud y las novatadas que haga, que alguna hará.


----------



## feps (8 Jun 2022)

El Madrid, si quiere jugar con tres arriba, los titulares indiscutibles son la BVR (Benzema, Vinicius y Rodrygo). Asensio se puede quedar para dar descanso ante rivales tan flojos como él.

Una cosa que el Madrid debe aprender del Barcelona es a apostar decididamente por la cantera, confiar en ella. No tiene sentido formar buenos jugadores para otros clubes. Es como los médicos que se forman en España para irse al Reino Unido. 

El Madrid siempre ha tenido una excelente cantera, pero hace falta un entrenador que los ponga. Mourinho dio su oportunidad a unos cuantos canteranos, pero caía mal a los Lamas de turno.


----------



## 4motion (8 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> qué opináis de las palabras de ayer de Ausencio??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un lacito y a tomar por el culo, que se queda un año, pues ya sabe.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feps (8 Jun 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Un lacito y a tomar por el culo, que se queda un año, pues ya sabe.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Asensio no se va a quedar. Chuparía banquillo como un cabrón y se depreciaría más todavía.


----------



## 4motion (8 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Asensio no se va a quedar. Chuparía banquillo como un cabrón y se depreciaría más todavía.



Mendes le colocara fijo.

Yo TAMPOCO creo que se quede. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (8 Jun 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> tienes dos opciones, pones a Valverde o a ausencio en la derecha y subes a rodrigo por benzema
> 
> 
> Mira todas las posibilidades
> ...



Me falta edu camavinga en todos. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## loquehayqueoir (8 Jun 2022)

Bale se ha ofrecido al Getafe. Lo que hace ese hombre para poder seguir jugando al golf al solecito.


----------



## 4motion (8 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Bale se ha ofrecido al Getafe. Lo que hace ese hombre para poder seguir jugando al golf al solecito.



Gales, golf, getafe?

En ese orden?

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Scardanelli (8 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Madrid, si quiere jugar con tres arriba, los titulares indiscutibles son la BVR (Benzema, Vinicius y Rodrygo). Asensio se puede quedar para dar descanso ante rivales tan flojos como él.
> 
> Una cosa que el Madrid debe aprender del Barcelona es a apostar decididamente por la cantera, confiar en ella. No tiene sentido formar buenos jugadores para otros clubes. Es como los médicos que se forman en España para irse al Reino Unido.
> 
> El Madrid siempre ha tenido una excelente cantera, pero hace falta un entrenador que los ponga. Mourinho dio su oportunidad a unos cuantos canteranos, pero caía mal a los Lamas de turno.



Lo de la cantera del Barcelona es en buena parte hype (con Nico y compañia no han llegado ni a la final de la Europa League) y en buena parte que le han salido jugadores punteros como Ansu (que estando en forma es buen jugador). Si el Madrid tuviera a Ansu no tendría que fichar a nadie.

No tienes ahora mismo en el Madrid Castilla gente para sustituir a Benzema, Rodrygo o Vinicius. Te puede valer alguno si esos tres no se lesionan y están al 100% toda la temporada. Lo cual es imposible. En ese escenario podrías usar solo a Arribas (que es quien tiene más calidad del Castilla) y algo a Latasa. Arribas podrías probarlo en el extremo derecho, pero probablemente le falta físico. En todo caso, lo que no puedes hacer es no darle un puto minuto en todo este año y esperar que al siguiente sea algo relevante en la plantilla del primer equipo...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (8 Jun 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Gales, golf, getafe?
> 
> En ese orden?
> 
> ...



Si quiere seguir en Madrid, se podía haber ofrecido al Atleti para reemplazar a Luis Suárez, y así jugar Champions y tal.

Pero claro, le habría tocado entrenar en serio y correr en los partidos.


----------



## Lemavos (8 Jun 2022)

VAYA EQUIPO DE NEGROS, Y LOS FACHAS CHUPANDOLES EL RABO     

A ver si ayuso dice algo XD y abascal XD 

Si franco levantará la cabeza se hacía del Toledo XD


----------



## El Juani (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (8 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Si quiere seguir en Madrid, se podía haber ofrecido al Atleti para reemplazar a Luis Suárez, y así jugar Champions y tal.
> 
> Pero claro, le habría tocado entrenar en serio y correr en los partidos.



Ya se ofreció al atlético y estos dijeron que ni de coña le fichaban

Le queda el Rayo y en segunda tiene al Leganés.


----------



## Rotto2 (8 Jun 2022)

Y por qué quiere seguir Bale en Madrid a toda costa? Por qué no vuelve a UK?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (8 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Y por qué quiere seguir Bale en Madrid a toda costa? Por qué no vuelve a UK?



Porque es un prejubilado inglés y se comporta como los demás prejubilados ingleses.


----------



## feps (8 Jun 2022)

Sobre Tchouaméni:


----------



## Rotto2 (8 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Porque es un prejubilado inglés y se comporta como los demás prejubilados ingleses.



Pues que se vaya al Málaga o el Benidorm pero en Madrid le odia todo el mundo


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (8 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Tb bale ganó el mejor jugador de la premier. Y?



Más allá de que cuando llegó al Madrid era TOP 3 mundial y marcaba de chilena hasta en finales, pues ...



feps dijo:


> Kroos y Modric deberían marcharse definitivamente en 2023. Como el Madrid amplíe el contrato de Kroos, los jóvenes acabarán cabreándose y con razón.



Si quieren seguir por poco dinero sólo para que los vean entrenando los demás basta. Entrenar con gente así te mejora. Correr no lo es todo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (8 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Pues que se vaya al Málaga o el Benidorm pero en Madrid le odia todo el mundo



Lo dices como si le importara.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (8 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1083472
> Ver archivo adjunto 1083473
> Ver archivo adjunto 1083474
> 
> ...



Franco era del Atlético de Aviación. Como buen militar.
El Real Madrid era equipo de rojos antes de la guerra.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (8 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Pues que se vaya al Málaga o el Benidorm pero en Madrid le odia todo el mundo



En Madrid le odian porque son unos mierdas.
A Isco le comen la polla todavía.
A Bale le odian porque lo dice la prensa. Y ya está.
Y, seguramente, por ser del color equivocado. A ver si te crees que si fuese de otro color no le hubieran renovado.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (8 Jun 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Ya se ofreció al atlético y estos dijeron que ni de coña le fichaban
> 
> Le queda el Rayo y en segunda tiene al Leganés.



Con lo que le pagan al cholo podáin pagar a Bale y a otro más.
Panda de soplapollas los dirigentes del Atlético.
Sería su mejor jugador de lejos. Y jugaría, porque en Real Madrid no ha jugado más vete tú a saber por qué


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (8 Jun 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Franco era del Atlético de Aviación. Como buen militar.
> El Real Madrid era equipo de rojos antes de la guerra.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Más allá de que cuando llegó al Madrid era TOP 3 mundial y marcaba de chilena hasta en finales, pues ...




Uy fíjate...Un gol de chilena contra un portero que era paralítico


----------



## Rotto2 (8 Jun 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> En Madrid le odian porque son unos mierdas.
> A Isco le comen la polla todavía.
> A Bale le odian porque lo dice la prensa. Y ya está.
> Y, seguramente, por ser del color equivocado. A ver si te crees que si fuese de otro color no le hubieran renovado.



Calla un poco nazi de mierda puto tarao. Es el único jugador en la historia del Madrid que se ha reído del madridismo a nivel mundial, PAYASO. Y no ha pedido perdón en dos o tres años desde que hizo lo de la bandera. Sois puta basura sin derecho a la vida y encima le come el ojete el nazi este porque es un puto inglés blanco que te ve como a un puto africano que es lo que eres nazi casposo hijo de mil padres calvos borrachos.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (8 Jun 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Con lo que le pagan al cholo podáin pagar a Bale y a otro más.
> Panda de soplapollas los dirigentes del Atlético.
> Sería su mejor jugador de lejos. Y jugaría, porque en Real Madrid no ha jugado más vete tú a saber por qué



Pues no te extrañe, bien tirada, porque además al tío le encanta Madric. 

Sería buenísimo que se quedara en España y fuera al Atlético, por la rivalidad adicional que supondría.


----------



## Rotto2 (8 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lo dices como si le importara.



Como me lo cruce le meto dos hostias. 

Bueno en mi mente, claro, jejeje.

Le pediría un selfi y un autógrafo y una camiseta o un lapo en mi mano, pero sin sonreirle.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (8 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Uy fíjate...Un gol de chilena contra un portero que era paralítico



Tenía una conmoción cerebral asintomática salvo en los tiros a puerta.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## qbit (8 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Si. Lo vi.
> 
> Menudo payaso el tío ese. Tampoco habrá trincao ese hijo de puta...y hablando de hospitales que se podrían hacer.
> 
> No tiene vergüenza el hijo de la gran puta



Cuando oigáis a alguien decir eso de los hospitales que se podrían hacer con el dinero que gasta el Madrid ya sabéis que tenéis delante a un HGP. Hay muchos. Con el fichaje de Cristiano salieron todos a la luz diciendo eso o cosas parecidas.


----------



## El Pionero (8 Jun 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Con lo que le pagan al cholo podáin pagar a Bale y a otro más.
> Panda de soplapollas los dirigentes del Atlético.
> Sería su mejor jugador de lejos. Y jugaría, porque en Real Madrid no ha jugado más vete tú a saber por qué



Lo malo que el Bale siempre dice que está si está lesionados. En los últimas temporadas apenas destacaba en el Madrid y solo se lucia cuando juega con Gales. Ya de la fama que tiene de que pasa más tiempo jugando al Golf que al fútbol.

Intenta seguir porqué en Madrid porque le gusta y intenta seguir de cara al mundial y prepararse bien para ir. La incógnita seria ya en enero. Como se comportaría después del mundial.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (8 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1083472
> Ver archivo adjunto 1083473
> Ver archivo adjunto 1083474
> 
> ...




jajajajaj el facha mugroso antimadridista rabiando    

entonces es que son buenos fichajes


----------



## xilebo (8 Jun 2022)

*¡Bale es ofrecido al Getafe!*

Ángel Torres, presidente del Getafe, reconoció que había sido ofrecido y que lo estudiará. Habrá revolución en la plantilla y al menos ocho fichajes.


----------



## El Juani (8 Jun 2022)

Bale le encanta España, le gusta la capital y la comunidad de Madrid y ni que decir de las islas y Marbella. Me imagino que quiere seguir viviendo bien por aquí, y seguir compitiendo porque lo que a éste le importa es su selección y sus actividades "extraescolares".


----------



## loquehayqueoir (8 Jun 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Intenta seguir porqué en Madrid porque le gusta y intenta seguir de cara al mundial y prepararse bien para ir. La incógnita seria ya en enero. Como se comportaría después del mundial.



Poca incógnita hay ahí.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¡Bale es ofrecido al Getafe!*
> 
> Ángel Torres, presidente del Getafe, reconoció que había sido ofrecido y que lo estudiará. Habrá revolución en la plantilla y al menos ocho fichajes.



Me hago socio del Getafe.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Jun 2022)

Parece que la mamadoudizacion del Madrid sigue su curso.


----------



## vurvujo (8 Jun 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> tienes dos opciones, pones a Valverde o a ausencio en la derecha y subes a rodrigo por benzema
> 
> 
> Mira todas las posibilidades
> ...



¿Y Carvajal?


----------



## vurvujo (8 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Bale se ha ofrecido al Getafe. Lo que hace ese hombre para poder seguir jugando al golf al solecito.


----------



## feps (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## fachacine (8 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Bale le encanta España, le gusta la capital y la comunidad de Madrid y ni que decir de las islas y Marbella. Me imagino que quiere seguir viviendo bien por aquí, y seguir compitiendo porque lo que a éste le importa es su selección y sus actividades "extraescolares".



A Bale también le pasará que sus 4 hijos han nacido en 2012, 2016, 2018 y 2021, los 4 han crecido en España, incluso la que nació en 2012 un año antes de que viniese a España. Esos 4 niños se han acostumbrado al solecito y a sus amigos del colegio, son más españoles que galeses, y volverse a vivir a la gris Gales de por vida les puede resultar la cosa más deprimente.


----------



## xilebo (8 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Parece que la mamadoudizacion del Madrid sigue su curso.



*El futuro centro del campo del Madrid*


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Jun 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Cuando oigáis a alguien decir eso de los hospitales que se podrían hacer con el dinero que gasta el Madrid ya sabéis que tenéis delante a un HGP. Hay muchos. Con el fichaje de Cristiano salieron todos a la luz diciendo eso o cosas parecidas.




Me acuerdo de la puta monja panchita catalufa


----------



## qbit (8 Jun 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Si después de ganar de la Decimocuarta,la Liga y la Supercopa, tenemos que volvernos locos y gastarnos trillones de billones en fichajes, el resto de equipos tendrían directamente que vendan su culo y gastarse el PIB de varios países...Estamos en la mejor posición de los últimos 40-50. Títulos, prestigio mitológico, épica, cuentas saneadas y estadio nuevo a punto de estrenarse. Mucha calma y a tomar las decisiones con cabeza...lo mismo que tendría que hacer Pablo Laso.



Es que hay un problema. Los triunfos de esta temporada se han debido a optimizar la conjunción entre veteranos y jóvenes. El problema es que los veteranos van a ser un año más mayores. Si no hay recambios para todos ellos, el equipo se resintiría. Es decir, la renovación no está completada.


----------



## VYP de Álava (8 Jun 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Si después de ganar de la Decimocuarta,la Liga y la Supercopa, tenemos que volvernos locos y gastarnos trillones de billones en fichajes, el resto de equipos tendrían directamente que vendan su culo y gastarse el PIB de varios países...Estamos en la mejor posición de los últimos 40-50. Títulos, prestigio mitológico, épica, cuentas saneadas y estadio nuevo a punto de estrenarse. Mucha calma y a tomar las decisiones con cabeza...lo mismo que tendría que hacer Pablo Laso.



Quieres esperar a que Modric tenga 40 y Kroos ya no pueda ni con su alma?


----------



## fachacine (8 Jun 2022)

Modric renovado. Soy jodidamente feliz.


----------



## feps (8 Jun 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Es que hay un problema. Los triunfos de esta temporada se han debido a optimizar la conjunción entre veteranos y jóvenes. El problema es que los veteranos van a ser un año más mayores. Si no hay recambios para todos ellos, el equipo se resintiría. Es decir, la renovación no está completada.



Si hablamos de Valverde, por ejemplo, hace cuatro años nadie pensaba que iba a triunfar. Hay que facilitar oportunidades a los más jóvenes. No todo es fichar y fichar. Paciencia, que 14 Champions nos respaldan. Es más, pienso que la próxima temporada será la consagración de Rodrygo.


----------



## _Suso_ (8 Jun 2022)

Lo del Manchester United es para flipar, a quién tienen de director deportivo, a Mr Bean?


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 Jun 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Un lacito y a tomar por el culo, que se queda un año, pues ya sabe.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Si dan 15 kg por el, todo un éxito.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Si quiere seguir en Madrid, se podía haber ofrecido al Atleti para reemplazar a Luis Suárez, y así jugar Champions y tal.
> 
> Pero claro, le habría tocado entrenar en serio y correr en los partidos.



ES curioso lo de entrenar, oprque siempre n las pruebas físicas decían los periolistos que era de los primeros. Pero a un tío que se le criticó negativamente antes de llegar, lo veo normal, es cuestión de creerse a los periolistos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Uy fíjate...Un gol de chilena contra un portero que era paralítico



Un gol de CHilena en un partido donde CRistiano estuvo flojísmo y cuando terminó no se le ocurre otra cosa que anunciar que si estaba cabreado, que se quería ir y otras mierdas, era el momento. Algunos parece que se tragan Radio torino news.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El futuro centro del campo del Madrid*



Aurelio y Eduardo, no estan difícil.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Si hablamos de Valverde, por ejemplo, hace cuatro años nadie pensaba que iba a triunfar. Hay que facilitar oportunidades a los más jóvenes. No todo es fichar y fichar. Paciencia, que 14 Champions nos respaldan. Es más, pienso que la próxima temporada será la consagración de Rodrygo.



Solo un tal ZZ, que era otro alineador como Ancelotti según los entendidos de fútbol de la prensa española. Lo crucificaron porque lo quiso antes que a Marcos Llorente.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (8 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Solo un tal ZZ, que era otro alineador como Ancelotti según los entendidos de fútbol de la prensa española. Lo crucificaron porque lo quiso antes que a Marcos Llorente.



Yo también hateaba a Mancos y defendía a Valverde antes de que fuera mainstream.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (8 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Solo un tal ZZ, que era otro alineador como Ancelotti según los entendidos de fútbol de la prensa española. Lo crucificaron porque lo quiso antes que a Marcos Llorente.



Zidane era un absoluto inutil como entrenador o lo que es lo mismo : un alineador, si.
por mucho que te oda.

famosa ya la grabacion en el vestuario del madrid donde los jugadores le preguntan a zidane que tactica seguir y la respuesta del "maestro" fue: "que marcelo centre al area y que alguien remate"

bravo  eso solo lo dicen los entrenadores de barrio y ademas no todos , solo los malos.


está claro tambien que no todo iban a ser cagadas por parte del inutil zidane : prefirió a valverde antes que a llorente ; bien hecho! , 
pero cosa por otra parte que era evidente a toda luces : valverde era mucho mejor , y no digamos ya hoy.

y si hablas de zidane y de dar oportunidad a los jovenes : ¿que te parece el ninguneo de zidane a vinicius? porque es alucinante que el cabezon anceloti que nunca da oportunidades a los jovenes , le diera mucha mas oportunidad que zidane , y si desde el principio a vinicius : si , cuando vinicius mataba palomas , si.

o sea que menos poner de modelo a zidane , al menos como entrenador , porque era pesimo.


----------



## Roedr (8 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Zidane era un absoluto inutil como entrenador o lo que es lo mismo : un alineador, si.
> por mucho que te oda.
> 
> famosa ya la grabacion en el vestuario del madrid donde los jugadores le preguntan a zidane que tactica seguir y la respuesta del "maestro" fue: "que marcelo centre al area y que alguien remate"
> ...



Subestimar a ZZ es un detector de bajo CI. Dos veces cogió al Madrid, las dos salvó el culo a la plantilla.


----------



## DRIDMA (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Juani (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (8 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Esto va en serio o el montaje está hecho de puta madre, porque vamos, me hago del Getafe ya.


----------



## filets (8 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Me parece el equipo perfecto para Bale
GETAFE mezcla de GETA (la de Bale) + FE (la de los aficionados que piensan que ese sinvergüenza va a jugar)


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (8 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> Me parece el equipo perfecto para Bale
> GETAFE mezcla de GETA (la de Bale) + FE (la de los aficionados que piensan que ese sinvergüenza va a jugar)



El año que viene pichichi y marcando hat trick en el Pipabeu.

@Obiwanchernobil

Como se quede en Madric nos va a dar tardes de *GLORIA/RISAS*.

*Angel Torres: “Que Bale juegue en el Getafe es una posibilidad”*


El Getafe presentó sus nuevas camisetas, un acto habitual de estas fechas en el que el presidente da las primeras noticias del mercado veraniego y del proyecto del club para la próxima temporada. *Azulón del de siempre con detalles de aviones en homenaje al centenario del primer vuelo en autogiro del vecino de la ciudad Juan de la Cierva* y un toque verde en el cuello y las mangas la primera. La segunda equipación roja y la tercera verde clara. Gustaron bastante entre los asistentes.

Cuando Ángel Torres sube al escenario no deja indiferente a nadie. Con un micrófono en la mano siempre dice cosas. Empezó fuerte, pues el primer nombre en salir fue el de Gareth Bale: “*Hace un rato he hablado con su representante y nos lo han ofrecido. Es una posibilidad.* Consultaré con la dirección deportiva y con el entrenador”. Lo explicó: “Parece que el chico quiere quedarse en Madrid al menos hasta el final. Depende de las ganas del futbolista y de Quique”. De forma más genérica, el presidente explicó que habrá muchas variaciones: “Tenemos que cambiar el equipo y meterle más garra y más velocidad. Estamos trabajando. Cuando termine la temporada haremos públicos algunos fichajes que ya hemos cerrado”

Sobre la visita del martes a Valdebebas, el presidente aclaró que es un hábito al final de cada temporada: “*Tengo la costumbre de visitar al Real Madrid y al Atlético a ver si pesco algo.* Salieron muchos nombres interesantes y en unos días hablaré también con Miguel Ángel Gil a ver si nos podemos ayudar mutuamente”. Más tarde salieron nombres concretos: “*Con Mariano ya tuvimos un acuerdo el año pasado y puede ser que volvamos a por él.* Borja Mayoral me gustaría que siguiese aquí”. Lo que está claro es que habrá revolución total en la plantilla: “Vamos a reforzar todas las líneas con más de siete fichajes”. Descartó la posibilidad de Diego Costa, “no nos interesa”, aseguró.

Reiteró una vez más la necesidad de mejorar el Coliseum: “En septiembre nos sentaremos con el ayuntamiento. *Tenemos 53 millones preparados para mejorar este estadio que es antiguo*, el único con foso en Primera División. Estamos estudiando proyectos. Queremos un campo nuevo, posiblemente con una concesión a cuarenta o cincuenta años”. También habló sobre la Federación Española de Futbol, primero defendiendo la honestidad de Ángel Villar. “Fue un atropello. Toda la vida trabajando y por tener tres casas ya dijeron que había robado. *Ahora soy miembro de la asamblea y dejé claro que mientras esté este señor (por Rubiales) no iré*. Vienen años difíciles para el fútbol y hay que tener cuidado. Espero que se arregle la guerra entre Federación y Laliga, pero será difícil si no caen uno de los dos presidentes, o los dos”.


----------



## Cicciolino (8 Jun 2022)

Primero Comepingas y luego Chuminos.



¡Cómo se os ríen en la cara, furbolerdos!


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (8 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Subestimar a ZZ es un detector de bajo CI. Dos veces cogió al Madrid, las dos salvó el culo a la plantilla.




pero hombre no tengas CI tan bajo :
"la plantilla" : eran los mejores jugadores del mundo en plena forma
y fueron esos los que ganaron las copas de europa que los "entendidos" dicen que es merito de zidane

mirad follazidanes : cuando zidane levante a un getafe , mantenga a un osasuna incluso cerca de puestos europeos , etcs, entonces os daré la razon
pero mientras su historial como "entrenador" haya sido "entrenar" al mejor equipo del mundo : por favor no me tomeis el pelo
y mas con grabaciones de vestuario donde sale vuestro amado zidane haciendo literalmente el ridiculo 

bonus track , no olvideis que esto tambien es vuestro amado zidane :

perder copas del rey contra equipos de segunda division
perder ligas
perder semifinales de champions , por ejemplo contra el chelsea , porque puso ¡¡¡¡de titular a marcelo!!!! que corria a 5 metros por detras del delantero porque no le daba , y encima que cambió de posicion a otros jugadores
....


----------



## josemanuelb (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## Hermericus (8 Jun 2022)

Paso del Madrid tras varios decenios.

El equipo negro.


----------



## DRIDMA (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## josemanuelb (8 Jun 2022)

La verdad es que entre que este año nos la hemos sacado ganando la Liga con mucha antelación + la Champions contra todo y todos + cada vez más el equipo va pareciendo una banda de negratas + pocas novedades en grandes fichajes = no hay muchas ganas de seguir a fondo la próxima temporada.


----------



## Chispeante (8 Jun 2022)

A mí tanto negro me distancia enormemente, esa es la realidad, pero imagino y espero que en breve pase la moda y volvamos a un modelo clásico. También hubo un época de pasión por los futbolistas argentinos, por los brasileños, por los holandeses,por los futbolistas del Este, incluso por los portugueses e italianos...Ahora toca un modelo de futbol que privilegia a este tipo de futbolistas, pues bueno, a tener paciencia y disfrutar de los triunfos que lleguen. El Madrid está por encima de sus jugadores, entrenadores, presidentes e incluso de sus propios aficionados.


----------



## MC33 (8 Jun 2022)

Esto que nos están preparando no es un equipo de fútbol, es una serie de Netflix o un anuncio de amazon 
Puto NWO


----------



## mad2012 (8 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Como lo fichen, con Quique de entrenador, Bale y Jovic van a callar muchas bocas.


----------



## JimTonic (8 Jun 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> A mí tanto negro me distancia enormemente, esa es la realidad, pero imagino y espero que en breve pase la moda y volvamos a un modelo clásico. También hubo un época de pasión por los futbolistas argentinos, por los brasileños, por los holandeses,por los futbolistas del Este, incluso por los portugueses e italianos...Ahora toca un modelo de futbol que privilegia a este tipo de futbolistas, pues bueno, a tener paciencia y disfrutar de los triunfos que lleguen. El Madrid está por encima de sus jugadores, entrenadores, presidentes e incluso de sus propios aficionados.




yo en las juntas todos los años siempre voto por poner en la camiseta la cruz de los templarios


----------



## Xequinfumfa (9 Jun 2022)

Yo opino como Torrelodones sobre Zidane.
Se que no es una opinion mayoritaria dentro del madridismo, que se aferra a las tres Champions consecutivas que se ganaron con el...pero, chico, yo me casco todos los partidos del Madrid y el equipo, con Zidane, jugaba espantosamente mal al futbol (sobre todo a raiz de la marcha de CR7, en su segunda etapa). Sin ser muy fan de Ancelotti (otra opinion minoritaria...) entiendo que el italiano es como 20 millones de veces mejor entrenador que Zidane.

El frances es una leyenda del futbol y, como tal, hace un papel muy digno como gestor de vestuario. Y para de contar. Si fuera un buen entrenador ya estaria en la Juve. Pero no va a ir a la Juve porque el mismo Zidane sabe que es un entrenador mediocre y que solo puede funcionar bien con un grupo de elite en su cenit fisico. Funciono en su primera etapa en el Madrid porque ese equipo era la rehostia (el Madrid 16/17 posiblemente fuera la mejor plantilla de la historia...) y no va a coger a ningun equipo hasta que Deschamps le deje las riendas de Francia, donde se hinchara a ganar (porque Francia es otro equipo de la rehostia). Y en cuanto se le acabe el fuelle a la Seleccion, dejara de entrenar. Eso lo sabe el, lo se yo y lo sabe cualquiera que sepa como va la vaina. Es asi.

Su segunda etapa en el Madrid era cancer de ojos. El equipo era lo mas aburrido y desesperante del mundo (no os acordais que no se llenaba el Bernabeu ni a tiros?). Zidane no es que sea mal entrenador, es que es uno de los peores entrenadores que he visto en mi puta vida. Es que cualquier entrenador de la Liga, cualquiera es muchisimo mejor que Zidane, cualquiera: Bordalas, Quique, Marcelino, Emery, Lopetegui...conyo, hasta Xavi. Hasta Michel, no me jodas. Hasta Michel es mejor entrenador que el calvo.

Me pongo de rodillas y le doy gracias a Dios que Zidane ya no es el entrenador del Madrid. De verdad. Insufrible lo de este hombre. Y me juego la cuenta (y no la pierdo) a que la mayoria de los que le defendeis no veis al Madrid todas las semanas. Porque ver al Madrid todas las semanas y defender al Zidane entrenador es completa y absolutamente incompatible. He dicho.


----------



## Th89 (9 Jun 2022)

Reíros, pero con Bale tienes al Getafe luchando por EL tranquilamente. Y si suena la flauta y el Cerdilla y el Pateti hacen un final de temporada como este igual hasta les da un susto


----------



## Xequinfumfa (9 Jun 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni puta idea de si Mbappé viene o no. Lo que sí digo es que no me ha gustado nada su actitud de tirar la piedra y esconder la mano en determinados momentos (de la actitud del PSG ya hablamos otro día).
> 
> Si un futbolista bueno no quiere seguir jugando en un equipo, no juega. Ni hablar de uno extraordinario como el francés. Se declara en rebeldía y fuerza el acuerdo entre clubs. Este chico lo único que ha hecho es decir que se quiere sentir importante en el PSG y rechazar las ofertas de renovación que le han venido haciendo hasta ahora. A mí me huele a que quiere ser el futbolista mejor pagado de la plantilla y ha utilizado el interés del Madrid desde que llegó del Mónaco para presionar al club.
> 
> ...



Subo mi propio hilo (del 30 de agosto del 2021!!!!) en un acto vergonzoso de autofelacion. 
Pero, que coño, lo clave. Lo clave desde el principio.


----------



## feps (9 Jun 2022)

Si Dios quiere, Rodrygo Goes va a ser un crack mundial. Hace muy bien Flopper en blindarlo. 









Rodrygo sube en el escalafón: OK a su renovación y nuevo rol de estrella


El Real Madrid anunció el fichaje de Rüdiger, tiene el de Tchouaméni al caer, y ahora ha empezado con la terna de renovaciones. El primero en desfilar por Valdebebas ha sido Luka Modric, pero no será el único. El club trabaja, a marchas forzadas, para blindar a sus mayores activos de la...




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## feps (9 Jun 2022)

Si el Madrid quiere ser prudente económica y deportivamente, debería administrar con sensatez lo que ya tiene. Me parece absurdo regalar a Ceballos. Sé que no es alemán sino de Utrera, pero tiene más futuro como futbolista que Kroos, que está ya para ir despidiéndose de la élite. Hay que hacer hueco a la juventud, y el Madrid tendría que empezar no renovando a Kroos.


----------



## Roedr (9 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Si Dios quiere, Rodrygo Goes va a ser un crack mundial. Hace muy bien Flopper en blindarlo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo también espero que Rodrygo termine evolucionando a crack mundial. Tiene todas las condiciones técnicas para ello.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (9 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Si el Madrid quiere ser prudente económica y deportivamente, debería administrar con sensatez lo que ya tiene. Me parece absurdo regalar a Ceballos. Sé que no es alemán sino de Utrera, pero tiene más futuro como futbolista que Kroos, que está ya para ir despidiéndose de la élite. Hay que hacer hueco a la juventud, y el Madrid tendría que empezar no renovando a Kroos.



Ceballisco no es negro.

Fuera blanquitos del Madrid.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (9 Jun 2022)

MC33 dijo:


> Esto que nos están preparando no es un equipo de fútbol, es una serie de Netflix o un anuncio de amazon
> Puto NWO



Floper está ya chocheando.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (9 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Paso del Madrid tras varios decenios.
> 
> El equipo negro.



No vas a ser el único.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (9 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> Me parece el equipo perfecto para Bale
> GETAFE mezcla de GETA (la de Bale) + FE (la de los aficionados que piensan que ese sinvergüenza va a jugar)



Qué gracioso, me parto.

Se te ha ocurrido a tí sólo o es de Manolo Lama?

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (9 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Uy fíjate...Un gol de chilena contra un portero que era paralítico



Si no llega a salir Bale igual no se hubiera ganado esa final... hasta que salió 1 a 1 y con muchos sustos del Liverpool.

2 goles de Bale y aquella Champions en el bolsillo


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (9 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Calla un poco nazi de mierda puto tarao. Es el único jugador en la historia del Madrid que se ha reído del madridismo a nivel mundial, PAYASO. Y no ha pedido perdón en dos o tres años desde que hizo lo de la bandera. Sois puta basura sin derecho a la vida y encima le come el ojete el nazi este porque es un puto inglés blanco que te ve como a un puto africano que es lo que eres nazi casposo hijo de mil padres calvos borrachos.



Ahora resulta que reírse de los perioputas patrios en su puta geta, es reírse del madridismo.

Manda carallo!

Por eso ha triunfado la plandemia y todavía váis con el bozal dentro del coche.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rotto2 (9 Jun 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Ahora resulta que reírse de los perioputas patrios en su puta geta, es reírse del madridismo.
> 
> Manda carallo!
> 
> ...



Tu eres gilipollas. Ha insultado a todo el madridismo no a los periodistas. Tonto de los cojones.


----------



## Rotto2 (9 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo también espero que Rodrygo termine evolucionando a crack mundial. Tiene todas las condiciones técnicas para ello.



No tiene nada. No tiene técnica, ni físico, ni velocidad, ni resistencia, ni personalidad. De extremo es invisible, es jugar con uno menos. De delantero centro sí tiene gol, pero de momento, poco.

Crack mundial una puta mierda de jugador invisible no sé de qué. El propio Vinicius en su mejor año de 4 que lleva molestando ni ha llegado a los números de Bale, está a años luz, pero os empeñais en qué esos dos protegidos negros son buenísimos porque sí y ya está. Un traspaso de los dos este verano aprovechando el punto máximo en el que van a estar sería lo correcto. Recuerda a cuando rechazaron 100M por Asensio que ha acabado valiendo 0M como era de esperar.

Los buenos jugadores se ven al instante y los dos brasileños son basura.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Jun 2022)

espero que lo que dicen desde la pérfida albión de richardlison y el madrí no sea cierto

richardlison es otro higuain . No tiene nivel para un equipo top mundial


----------



## xilebo (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Rotto2 (9 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> espero que lo que dicen desde la pérfida albión de richardlison y el madrí no sea cierto
> 
> richardlison es otro higuain . No tiene nivel para un equipo top mundial



Dicen que lo ha pedido Carletto que lo conoció en el Everton. Huele a petardo a kilómetros.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Dicen que lo ha pedido Carletto que lo conoció en el Everton. Huele a petardo a kilómetros.




carletto para lo de los fichajes es pésimo. Tb quería a fabián

espero que flo no le haga ni puto caso al cejas


----------



## Andr3ws (9 Jun 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Si no llega a salir Bale igual no se hubiera ganado esa final... hasta que salió 1 a 1 y con muchos sustos del Liverpool.
> 
> 2 goles de Bale y aquella Champions en el bolsillo



La actuación de Bale en esa final, es uno de esos momentos del Madrid en Champions que nadie entiende.
Sale el tipo, marca el gol de chilena acojonante, y tiene el tio tantisima confianza que la pega un cañonazo desde su casa unos minutos despues y marca un gol que acaba de destruir la carrera del inclito Karius.


----------



## feps (9 Jun 2022)

Ya veréis cómo el Madrid no va a hacer ningún gran fichaje más. Pero los periodistas necesitan vender humo y van a estar tres meses anunciando posibles fichajes compulsivamente.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Jun 2022)

joder, habéis visto videos en yutub de richardlison?? es que es un paquete

el año pasado solo marcó 11 goles jugando de delantero 


casi que prefiero quedarme con mariano


----------



## xilebo (9 Jun 2022)

*El futuro de Kubo se tambalea*

El japonés se queda sin sitio en el Madrid. El club se lo pensaría si llega una oferta interesante por Take este verano. Termina contrato en 2024.


----------



## Rotto2 (9 Jun 2022)

Que Bale era un crack espectacular no lo duda nadie pero perdió la cabeza insultando a todo el madridismo que le daba de comer por conflictos internos que nadie conoce. Su rendimiento cayó por las lesiones y vete a saber qué le pasó, pero no sé puede consentir y tragar. Nunca se ha disculpado ni dado explicaciones de una burla que todavía da la vuelta al mundo para risa del antimadridismo mundial.


----------



## feps (9 Jun 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Ceballisco no es negro.
> 
> Fuera blanquitos del Madrid.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



Ceballos es mucho más profesional que Isco. Es curioso que Ancelotti dijera públicamente que el único jugador con quien sabe que ha sido injusto sea Ceballos. Reconoció que es un gran profesional y que merecería haber tenido muchos más minutos.

Probablemente Dani Ceballos sea de los pocos jugadores españoles que merezcan la pena, y lo tenemos en casa. Lo prefiero al actual Kroos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Jun 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> yo en las juntas todos los años siempre voto por poner en la camiseta la cruz de los templarios




hay mucho mito con los templarios
el mayor de ellos es creer que eran cristianos y defensores de la fe


los templarios eran una sociedad secreta : ya empezando por aqui mal asunto

los templarios eran similar a lo que hoy es la masoneria , y la masoneria es satanismo

y por sus simbolos templarios se ve que eran satanicos , 
mira por ejemplo la estrella de 5 puntas hacia abajo simbolo del satanismo en uno de sus rosetones
ermita templaria de san bartolome de ucero

parecen corazones entrelazados , si , pero entre todos forman dentro la estrella de 5 puntas hacia abajo : simbolo de satanas
















ahora no recuerdo bien los datos pero creo que en francia un rey los prohibió como institucion y les persiguió

los templarios acumulaban riquezas para ellos , conspiraban contra la monarquia , eran una sociedad secreta , creo que cometieron algunas herejias (o sea que de cristianos verdaderos nada) , etc


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (9 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> hay mucho mito con los templarios
> el mayor de ellos es creer que eran cristianos y defensores de la fe
> 
> 
> ...



Más que perseguirlos, los hizo muy hechos a la parrilla, y luego vinieron a refugiarse a España, los caballeros de Montesinos creo que acogieron a muchos y también otras órdenes de monjes guerreros.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (9 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Paso del Madrid tras varios decenios.
> 
> El equipo negro.



Yo ya dije que hasta que no vuelvan a fichar a un blanco, no les voy a apoyar.
Es que es acojonante llevan 4 años sin fichar materia no negra. 
No disimulan una mierda.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Paso del Madrid tras varios decenios.
> 
> El equipo negro.




Pero si tu votas al pp. Qué me estás contando!

Jajajajajs


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (9 Jun 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Yo ya dije que hasta que no vuelvan a fichar a un blanco, no les voy a apoyar.
> Es que es acojonante llevan 4 años sin fichar materia no negra.
> No disimulan una mierda.



El que tenían que haber fichado era a Halland.

Yo iría a por Gavi, seguro que quiere llevarse a su hermana y a su madre a Madric, lejos de Barcelona.


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> El que tenían que haber fichado era a Halland.
> 
> Yo iría a por Gavi, seguro que quiere llevarse a su hermana y a su madre a Madric, lejos de Barcelona.



Si, GAvi, un inútil que solo saber dar patadas y meterse en broncas, aún no ha demostrado nada y es una gran figura del cagalanismo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Jun 2022)

me gusta el fichaje de tchoua.

Es un detector de hijos de la gran puta antimadridistas. Bastardos que se callaron como putas cuando el farsa gastó 150 por coutiño o 120 por dembelé. Bastardos hijos de la gran puta que dijeron que los 120 por joao estaban bien gastados

mal nacidos que tendrían que estar muertos cuando dijeron que los 60 por el gitano ferrán eran pocos


----------



## juantxxxo (9 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ya veréis cómo el Madrid no va a hacer ningún gran fichaje más. Pero los periodistas necesitan vender humo y van a estar tres meses anunciando posibles fichajes compulsivamente.



Lo de chumino ya está confirmado o va a haber más culebrón??????? 




Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1084135
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HIJOS DE PUTA!!!!


----------



## feps (9 Jun 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Lo de chumino ya está confirmado o va a haber más culebrón???????



Completamente cerrado. El Mónaco está ultimando los papeles del traspaso al Real Madrid para ser firmados. Es jugador merengue.


----------



## Ritalapollera (9 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1084135
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gñeee bolas calientes, gñeeee, florentino, franco, gñeeee

Es ACOJONANTE lo que ha hecho el Madrid, ha ganado Liga y Champions contra todos y contra todo.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Andr3ws (9 Jun 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Gñeee bolas calientes, gñeeee, florentino, franco, gñeeee
> 
> Es ACOJONANTE lo que ha hecho el Madrid, ha ganado Liga y Champions contra todos y contra todo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Pues si, contra Luciferin, contra Qatar y el Jeque, contra Guardiola, y contra el Barça de Gavi y de Pedri, y del inventor del furgol, Javier Hernández.
Es un milagro dificil de explicar, desde luego.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jun 2022)

Filtración:

"Nkuku acaba de pasar reconocimiento médico con los blancos"

Nkuku era uno de los grande objetivos del Madrid junto a mokoko, la pareja de oro africana.


----------



## feps (9 Jun 2022)

Por si acaso... 

"Rayan Cherki"


----------



## Woden (9 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Por si acaso...
> 
> "Rayan Cherki"



Mas moros no.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (9 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Tu eres gilipollas. Ha insultado a todo el madridismo no a los periodistas. Tonto de los cojones.



Imbécil!

Sigue comiéndole los güevos a Manolo Lama, que a lo mejor te pone un piso.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (9 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Que Bale era un crack espectacular no lo duda nadie pero perdió la cabeza insultando a todo el madridismo que le daba de comer por conflictos internos que nadie conoce. Su rendimiento cayó por las lesiones y vete a saber qué le pasó, pero no sé puede consentir y tragar. Nunca se ha disculpado ni dado explicaciones de una burla que todavía da la vuelta al mundo para risa del antimadridismo mundial.



Tú también tienes los valores del barsa?

Chabi estará orgulloso de tí.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feps (9 Jun 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Mas moros no.



Está en el radar. Lo que está claro es que fichajes de relumbrón no habrá más hasta el año próximo. El Madrid lo sigue muy de cerca.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (9 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Filtración:
> 
> "Nkuku acaba de pasar reconocimiento médico con los blancos"
> 
> Nkuku era uno de los grande objetivos del Madrid junto a mokoko, la pareja de oro africana.



Qué puto cabron estás hecho.

Estás disfrutando más que un marrano en un patatal.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VYP de Álava (9 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Por si acaso...
> 
> "Rayan Cherki"



Otro centrocampista?
El por si acaso es por si no viene Aureliano?


----------



## Andr3ws (9 Jun 2022)

Buah macho, se enfria lo de Fukuoka desde Japón. 

No quieren repetir el error con Kubo. Florentino se va a arrapentir de esto.


----------



## feps (9 Jun 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Otro centrocampista?
> El por si acaso es por si no viene Aureliano?



Aureliano está confirmado.

El por si acaso es porque la posibilidad de que Rayan Cherki sea fichado no es descartable.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jun 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Qué puto cabron estás hecho.
> 
> Estás disfrutando más que un marrano en un patatal.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Buah macho, se enfria lo de Fukuoka desde Japón.
> 
> No quieren repetir el error con Kubo. Florentino se va a arrapentir de esto.



Menos mal que en el hilo hay entendidos de fútbol de verdad, menudos videos de skills que tiene el fukuoka, la perla tokiota le llamaban cuando el united ofreció 100 millones por el al gamba Osaka.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jun 2022)

El seboso belga da un taconazo el otro día y ya están vendiendo la moto los de la prensa


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (9 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> La actuación de Bale en esa final, es uno de esos momentos del Madrid en Champions que nadie entiende.
> Sale el tipo, marca el gol de chilena acojonante, y tiene el tio tantisima confianza que la pega un cañonazo desde su casa unos minutos despues y *marca un gol que acaba de destruir la carrera del inclito Karius.*




Ostia pues sí que quedó destruido:

El Liverpool confirma el adiós de Karius, que no jugaba desde la final de Champions de 2018

Para los madridistas una celebración, para él la muerte en vida.


----------



## Scardanelli (9 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Por si acaso...
> 
> "Rayan Cherki"



¿Eso sale de algún sitio?

Cherki es una incógnita, porque es un proyecto de jugador, y este año no ha jugado, pero juega en el sitio donde el Madrid tiene un carencia y no sería muy caro (termina contrato pronto). No va a tener mucho impacto en la plantilla, pero te puede salir bien...


----------



## feps (9 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> ¿Eso sale de algún sitio?
> 
> Cherki es una incógnita, porque es un proyecto de jugador, y este año no ha jugado, pero juega en el sitio donde el Madrid tiene un carencia y no sería muy caro (termina contrato pronto). No va a tener mucho impacto en la plantilla, pero te puede salir bien...



Es un tapado. No sé qué pasará.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (9 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Ostia pues sí que quedó destruido:
> 
> El Liverpool confirma el adiós de Karius, que no jugaba desde la final de Champions de 2018
> 
> Para los madridistas una celebración, para él la muerte en vida.



Sí que jugó. Ha estado 2 años en el besiktas de titular. Cobrando lo mismo.
La mala suerte que tuvo fue que era un partido contra el Real Madrid. Y claro, hay que aferrarse a cualquier excusa, que si Raamos lesionó al moro, que si Karius.

Llega a ser contra otro equipo y solo lo recuerdan los del Liverpool.


----------



## Scardanelli (9 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Es un tapado. No sé qué pasará.



Mi pregunta es qué cómo sabes que es un tapado.


----------



## feps (9 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Mi pregunta es qué cómo sabes que es un tapado.



Está publicado que interesa. Pero el Madrid puede que a partir de ahora deba actuar como con Camavinga, fichando súbitamente y por sorpresa, para esquivar a los jeques.


----------



## VYP de Álava (9 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Aureliano está confirmado.
> 
> El por si acaso es porque la posibilidad de que Rayan Cherki sea fichado no es descartable.



Pero habrá que sacar gente entonces. Si ya estaba sobrando Asensio alguno más tiene que salir.


----------



## Andr3ws (9 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Ostia pues sí que quedó destruido:
> 
> El Liverpool confirma el adiós de Karius, que no jugaba desde la final de Champions de 2018
> 
> Para los madridistas una celebración, para él la muerte en vida.



Es que el partido del portero le cuesta la Champions al Liverpool. 
Pusieron de excusa que si con un golpe que le da Ramos tiene conmoción cerebral, pero no cuela. 
El primer gol y el tercero del Madrid son errores flagrantes del amigo. 
La cara que pone Klopp tras el 3º es de si pudiera, me lo cargaba ahí mismo.


----------



## Andr3ws (9 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menos mal que en el hilo hay entendidos de fútbol de verdad, menudos videos de skills que tiene el fukuoka, la perla tokiota le llamaban cuando el united ofreció 100 millones por el al gamba Osaka.



El caso de Fukuoka es lo más incomprensible que he visto en el mundo del fútbol en los más de 30 años que llevo siguiendo esto.
¿Que cojones hace un jugador así con 28 años y nadie lo saca de Japón?
Tiene cosas de Modric y el remate de CR7. El gol que le mete hace dos findes al Tokushima Vortis de Dani Poyatos, es de estrella mundial. Lo estaba viendo en directo y no daba credito. En serio, no lo entiendo.
¡¡¡Flopper traenos al Samurai !!!


----------



## feps (9 Jun 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Pero habrá que sacar gente entonces. Si ya estaba sobrando Asensio alguno más tiene que salir.



Ese es el objetivo: entre expiración de contratos, cesiones y traspasos, quitarse de encima a una decena de futbolistas.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (9 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> El caso de Fukuoka es lo más incomprensible que he visto en el mundo del fútbol en los más de 30 años que llevo siguiendo esto.
> ¿Que cojones hace un jugador así con 28 años y nadie lo saca de Japón?
> Tiene cosas de Modric y el remate de CR7. El gol que le mete hace dos findes al Tokushima Vortis de Dani Poyatos, es de estrella mundial. Lo estaba viendo en directo y no daba credito. En serio, no lo entiendo.
> ¡¡¡Flopper traenos al Samurai !!!



Pero es que vale 100 kilakos decían por ahí atrás.

Pero sí, es bueno el tío.


----------



## Andr3ws (9 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Pero es que vale 100 kilakos decían por ahí atrás.
> 
> Pero sí, es bueno el tío.



Ya es más barato que Joao Felix.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Es que el partido del portero le cuesta la Champions al Liverpool.
> Pusieron de excusa que si con un golpe que le da Ramos tiene conmoción cerebral, pero no cuela.
> El primer gol y el tercero del Madrid son errores flagrantes del amigo.
> La cara que pone Klopp tras el 3º es de si pudiera, me lo cargaba ahí mismo.



Sin coñas, a mi el grave me parece el de Benzema que demuestra que es un poco monguer, el segundo de bale le pegan con efecto a la bola, va fuerte y haciendo un extraño, similar a como le pega CR7.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Ya es más barato que Joao Felix.



Fukuoka en TransferMark sale en 60


----------



## Andr3ws (9 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sin coñas, a mi el grave me parece el de Benzema que demuestra que es un poco monguer, el segundo de bale le pegan con efecto a la bola, va fuerte y haciendo un extraño, similar a como le pega CR7.



No es excusa. La pega desde a tomar por el culo y sin nadie delante.
El portero titular del Liverpool, en una final continental no puede tener ese fallo. 

Es como un capitán de barco que hunde un barco. "¡¡¡Es que no vi la roca!!!" "Muy bien, ya no vas a volver a subirte en otro barco en tu vida"



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Fukuoka en TransferMark sale en 60



Transfermarket tiene los stats mas absurdos que el FIFA 22.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (9 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Fukuoka en TransferMark sale en 60



Se llama Fukuoka? No lo confundís con otro .... no recuerdo el nombre, pero no era así.


----------



## Andr3ws (9 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Se llama Fukuoka? No lo confundís con otro .... no recuerdo el nombre, pero no era así.



Se llama Tanjiro Fokuoka de los Urawa Reds, ¿no te acuerdas de los JJOO que se marcó?

Yo estuve en Japón en SEP 2017 y el tio ya era estrella y no habia explotado aún. Estuve a punto de traerle una camiseta suya a mi hermano, esa temporada jugaba en el Hokkaido Consadole Sapporo, y casi se llevan la Jap Cup.


----------



## VYP de Álava (9 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ese es el objetivo: entre expiración de contratos, cesiones y traspasos, quitarse de encima a una decena de futbolistas.



La cuestión no es cuantos sino quienes.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (9 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Fukuoka en TransferMark sale en 60



Sí, es este:




Pues no es muy caro.

xD


----------



## VYP de Álava (9 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Ostia pues sí que quedó destruido:
> 
> El Liverpool confirma el adiós de Karius, que no jugaba desde la final de Champions de 2018
> 
> Para los madridistas una celebración, para él la muerte en vida.



Pero no estaba en el Besiktas?


----------



## Andr3ws (9 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Sí, es este:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1084481
> 
> ...



Es este. En una entrevista dijo que tipo que llevaba el 10 por Oliver Atom. (Capt Tsubasa) los japs y sus japanesadas.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (9 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Es este. En una entrevista dijo que tipo que llevaba el 10 por Oliver Atom. (Capt Tsubasa) los japs y sus japanesadas.



Es bastante negro.

*Madric Style*.

Puede ser este, de un recopilatorio de jugadas que me puso un colega, que le va el fucbol oriental porque estuvo entrendando niños por Asia, pero no recuerdo.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sin coñas, a mi el grave me parece el de Benzema que demuestra que es un poco monguer, el segundo de bale le pegan con efecto a la bola, va fuerte y haciendo un extraño, similar a como le pega CR7.



El segundo de Beil no podia entrar en la vida, no hay justificacion ni en un amistoso.


----------



## Andr3ws (9 Jun 2022)

Se calienta lo del Bale y el Getafe. 

Seria el fichaje del siglo para los azules. 
Está buscando piso en Fuenlabrada/Leganes, cuidao!!


----------



## Andr3ws (9 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Es bastante negro.
> 
> *Madric Style*.
> 
> Puede ser este, de un recopilatorio de jugadas que me puso un colega, que le va el fucbol oriental porque estuvo entrendando niños por Asia, pero no recuerdo.



Es que cuidado con Japón para el mundial. El partido del otro día, sin Fukuoka que estaba tocado, le cascó 4-1 a Paraguay, jugando muy bien. Estos cabrones ha pegado un salto grande. No me extrañaria nada verlos en 4ºde final, por ejemplo. Espero que no nos crucemos con ellos.

Yo si no gana España voy con Japón al 100%.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (9 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Es que cuidado con Japón para el mundial. El partido del otro día, sin Fukuoka que estaba tocado, le cascó 4-1 a Paraguay, jugando muy bien. Estos cabrones ha pegado un salto grande. No me extrañaria nada verlos en 4ºde final, por ejemplo. Espero que no nos crucemos con ellos.
> 
> Yo si no gana España voy con Japón al 100%.



El tío éste que te digo siempre me habla de las bondades de Japón, Corea S, e incluso de algunos jugadores de Corea del Norte ... y yo no lo veo. Tampoco son malos.

Veremos en el mundial.


----------



## Andr3ws (9 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> El tío éste que te digo siempre me habla de las bondades de Japón, Corea S, e incluso de algunos jugadores de Corea del Norte ... y yo no lo veo. Tampoco son malos.
> 
> Veremos en el mundial.



Yo solo sigo la J-League. De Corea no se apenas nada. Algún jugador que juega en Japón y poco más.
Soy seguidor del Kyoto Sanga FC, que aunque ahora está en el J1-League, hemos tenido años jodidos en la J2.
De hecho, soy tan Friky que en uno de mis viajes me hice socio. XD. Así que soy socio del K. Sanga FC y del R Madrid.
Intento ver los partidos en directo, pero es complicado con los putos horarios.
Ahora mismo vamos 9º. El otro día ganamos 1-0, con gol en propia puerta del Kawasaki F. Este año se esta saliendo Peter Utaka (NIG - BEL), a ver si se lleva el Pichichi.









KYOTO SANGA F.C. official website







www.sanga-fc.jp





Anyway, creo que habría que traer a muchos jugadores de allí por dos motivos:
1- Son actualmente baratisimos.
2- Comercialmente reportan grandes beneficios.


----------



## xilebo (9 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Se calienta lo del Bale y el Getafe.
> 
> Seria el fichaje del siglo para los azules.
> Está buscando piso en Fuenlabrada/Leganes, cuidao!!



Alcorcon es zona mas barata, y teniendo en cuenta que ahora va a cobrar algo menos que en el madrid, no esta mal


----------



## Andr3ws (9 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Alcorcon es zona mas barata, y teniendo en cuenta que ahora va a cobrar algo menos que en el madrid, no esta mal



Yo tengo un piso para alquilar en Móstoles, cuidado ahí. 
Le hago precio a "Los Bale".


----------



## Xequinfumfa (9 Jun 2022)

Oye, Andr3ws, ¿Qué te parece Takuhiro Nakai?
Está en el Juvenil A. Por lo que yo le he visto (cosas en youtube) me parece mucho mejor que Kubo.


----------



## fachacine (9 Jun 2022)

Que no tíos, que yo no pago 100 millones por Tchouameni, quizá 50, 60 como muuucho, pero ni un céntimo más. Hay que cortar ya la burbuja del fútbol, y eso que el chaval parece muy bueno y prometedor, pero que no, coño, que no, a ese precio no.


----------



## Andr3ws (9 Jun 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Oye, Andr3ws, ¿Qué te parece Takuhiro Nakai?
> Está en el Juvenil A. Por lo que yo le he visto (cosas en youtube) me parece mucho mejor que Kubo.



¿Pipi? es lo que digo atrás, si uno de estos te llega a titular de primer equipo, te hace ganar millones. Los Japoneses son fanáticos y se dejan los cuartos. Esa mina hay que aprovecharla y quitársela a la Premier. 

De Nakai he visto poco, este año no estoy siguiendo a los filiales. Hace un par de meses avisaron que le renovaban, así que tienen esperanza en él. Pero lo de siempre, en juvenil parece un crack, pero a ver cuando vaya subiendo en qué queda.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (9 Jun 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Oye, Andr3ws, ¿Qué te parece Takuhiro Nakai?
> Está en el Juvenil A. Por lo que yo le he visto (cosas en youtube) me parece mucho mejor que Kubo.



¿Ese no es el que se tiraba a Lucía Lapiedra?


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (9 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Yo solo sigo la J-League. De Corea no se apenas nada. Algún jugador que juega en Japón y poco más.
> Soy seguidor del Kyoto Sanga FC, que aunque ahora está en el J1-League, hemos tenido años jodidos en la J2.
> De hecho, soy tan Friky que en uno de mis viajes me hice socio. XD. Así que soy socio del K. Sanga FC y del R Madrid.
> Intento ver los partidos en directo, pero es complicado con los putos horarios.
> ...



Eres un friki de la hostia, sí.

Hazte ojeador, no te lo digo en broma. Hazte una página web y ves metiendo contenido, o habla con la liga japonesa y a ver si te dejan hacer vidrios en Tuich con imágenes reales de los partidos.

Lo de traer jugadores japoneses y chinos sí es buena estrategia, pero hay que saber lo que se trae uno.
Hace años, China se marcó una copa de Asia del copón para lo acostumbra siempre ... de esa copa Asia, el portero de China hizo un torneo de la puta hostia, y además era un guaperas. Te pilla el Getafe a Bale y a un par de chinos molones, pero que jueguen, y no veas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¿Pipi? es lo que digo atrás, si uno de estos te llega a titular de primer equipo, te hace ganar millones. Los Japoneses son fanáticos y se dejan los cuartos. Esa mina hay que aprovecharla y quitársela a la Premier.
> 
> De Nakai he visto poco, este año no estoy siguiendo a los filiales. Hace un par de meses avisaron que le renovaban, así que tienen esperanza en él. Pero lo de siempre, en juvenil parece un crack, pero a ver cuando vaya subiendo en qué queda.




Perdoname estimado forero, pensé que como conocías a fukuoka tendrias unos conocimientos bastos sobre el fútbol asiático...pero no es así, las gran liga asiática todo el mundo sabe que es la filipina.


----------



## Andr3ws (9 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Perdoname estimado forero, pensé que como conocías a fukuoka tendrias unos conocimientos bastos sobre el fútbol asiático...pero no es así, las gran liga asiática todo el mundo sabe que es la filipina.



Esto viene por haber estado una temporada viviendo en Kyoto. 
Pero el idioma es infernal, y fuera del trabajo que te valía con inglés, lo pasas mal. 
Lo de hacerse ojeador es inútil, todos los grandes equipos los tienen buscando posibles perlas por todo el mundo, Japón incluido. 
Viví de cerca el tema del Atleti y Wanda por un amigo que era entrenador de categorías inferiores del Atleti, y contaba unas cosas de alucinar. Hacían campamentos para niños, donde las familias medio se hipotecaban para llegar desde cualquier lugar de China, y mantenerse en la ciudad del campamento los días que durará. 
¿Cuantos chinos juegan en el Atleti? Pues eso, poco sacaron de aquello. 
Cuenta que les trataban como fuesen embajadores, hoteles 5 estrellas, cenas, lujos…


----------



## VYP de Álava (9 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Que no tíos, que yo no pago 100 millones por Tchouameni, quizá 50, 60 como muuucho, pero ni un céntimo más. Hay que cortar ya la burbuja del fútbol, y eso que el chaval parece muy bueno y prometedor, pero que no, coño, que no, a ese precio no.



No vas a ganar la guerra por tu cuenta, toca tragar, es lo que hay. Tanto por acción de los clubes estado como de la Premier, si la Liga no puede vender sus derechos a un precio competitivo a la larga va a lastrar a los clubes y eso no es culpa de los jeques.

Lo que no puedes hacer es renunciar a ser competitivo, es una apuesta sí, pero ya van varios años haciendo el Don Tancredo, hay que moverse.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Jun 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> No vas a ganar la guerra por tu cuenta, toca tragar, es lo que hay. Tanto por acción de los clubes estado como de la Premier, si la Liga no puede vender sus derechos a un precio competitivo a la larga va a lastrar a los clubes y eso no es culpa de los jeques.
> 
> Lo que no puedes hacer es renunciar a ser competitivo, es una apuesta sí, pero ya van varios años haciendo el Don Tancredo, hay que moverse.



Otra vez el rollo de que los derechos es como el maná?....


----------



## Andr3ws (9 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Eres un friki de la hostia, sí.
> 
> Hazte ojeador, no te lo digo en broma. Hazte una página web y ves metiendo contenido, o habla con la liga japonesa y a ver si te dejan hacer vidrios en Tuich con imágenes reales de los partidos.
> 
> ...



El tema de eso es descubrir un jugador, perfil Vinicius, y que te explote así. 
El negocio con un jugador así, que vaya evolucionando y mejorando hasta estrella mundial. 
Aún no ha salido nada así, pero el día que salga, el equipo que lo tenga, nadará en billetes. 
En Japón en todos los deportes tienen el mito de “El pequeño Gigante”. Consiste en que un japonés pequeño y bajito acabe dominando una disciplina a base de trabajo y esfuerzo.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (9 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> El tema de eso es descubrir un jugador, perfil Vinicius, y que te explote así.
> El negocio con un jugador así, que vaya evolucionando y mejorando hasta estrella mundial.
> Aún no ha salido nada así, pero el día que salga, el equipo que lo tenga, nadará en billetes.
> En Japón en todos los deportes tienen el mito de “El pequeño Gigante”. Consiste en que un japonés pequeño y bajito acabe dominando una disciplina a base de trabajo y esfuerzo.



Para aprovecharlo comercialmente sólo se necesita que no desentone (en un equipo pequeño). Muchos quieren jugar con los mejores y vendrían, aunque fuera por unos años.

Al madric es difícil, porque ni el kubo ese tiene sitio y no es malo, pero otros equipos necesitan venderse. Aquí hay jugadores de sobra para hacer un equipo, es más, varios equipos de primera apenas tienen extranjeros. Por poner un par de charlies no pasa nada.


----------



## Andr3ws (9 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Para aprovecharlo comercialmente sólo se necesita que no desentone (en un equipo pequeño). Muchos quieren jugar con los mejores y vendrían, aunque fuera por unos años.
> 
> Al madric es difícil, porque ni el kubo ese tiene sitio y no es malo, pero otros equipos necesitan venderse. Aquí hay jugadores de sobra para hacer un equipo, es más, varios equipos de primera apenas tienen extranjeros. Por poner un par de charlies no pasa nada.



Para tener a Mariano, Jovic, Bale e Isco sin jugar, te traes a 4 japoneses, que cobran menos y se esfuerzan y hacen ganar más pasta. 
En la premier lo tienen más o menos claro, pero aquí no.


----------



## Andr3ws (9 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Para tener a Mariano, Jovic, Bale e Isco sin jugar, te traes a 4 japoneses, que cobran menos y se esfuerzan y hacen ganar más pasta.
> En la premier lo tienen más o menos claro, pero aquí no.



El Zidanes y Pavones de esta década debe ser Mamadus y Japoneses.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Para aprovecharlo comercialmente sólo se necesita que no desentone (en un equipo pequeño). Muchos quieren jugar con los mejores y vendrían, aunque fuera por unos años.
> 
> Al madric es difícil, porque ni el kubo ese tiene sitio y no es malo, pero otros equipos necesitan venderse. Aquí hay jugadores de sobra para hacer un equipo, es más, varios equipos de primera apenas tienen extranjeros. Por poner un par de charlies no pasa nada.




kubo en mi opinion tiene un nivel getafe y gracias


----------



## VYP de Álava (9 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Otra vez el rollo de que los derechos es como el maná?....



Acaso es mentira que la Premier tiene mucho más dinero a repartir entre sus equipos?


----------



## Andr3ws (9 Jun 2022)

Vosotros googlear “Japón 2092”. 
Es un programa para ganar el mundial que se debería de jugar ese año. Están loquisimos los japoneses.


----------



## feps (9 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Que no tíos, que yo no pago 100 millones por Tchouameni, quizá 50, 60 como muuucho, pero ni un céntimo más. Hay que cortar ya la burbuja del fútbol, y eso que el chaval parece muy bueno y prometedor, pero que no, coño, que no, a ese precio no.



Tranquilo, que tú no los vas a pagar. Por cierto, el acuerdo se cerró ayer. Mucho ánimo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Jun 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Acaso es mentira que la Premier tiene mucho más dinero a repartir entre sus equipos?



Si 100 millones y luego el jeque de turno se gasta 400 millones por temporada..


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (9 Jun 2022)

Mirad como reparte el balón antes del penalty y del gol. Es Benzema.


----------



## VYP de Álava (9 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si 100 millones y luego el jeque de turno se gasta 400 millones por temporada..



Sí pero hacen subir los precios de los traspasos de las demás ligas y con ello las referencias de tasación


----------



## Rotto2 (9 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> El tema de eso es descubrir un jugador, perfil Vinicius, y que te explote así.
> El negocio con un jugador así, que vaya evolucionando y mejorando hasta estrella mundial.
> Aún no ha salido nada así, pero el día que salga, el equipo que lo tenga, nadará en billetes.
> En Japón en todos los deportes tienen el mito de “El pequeño Gigante”. Consiste en que un japonés pequeño y bajito acabe dominando una disciplina a base de trabajo y esfuerzo.



¿Vinicius estrella mundial con esta mierda de números?

Pon a cualquiera destacado del Castilla a jugar 170 partidos a ver si no saca mejores cifras que esta puta mierda. A NADIE se le conceden 120 partidos de puta mierda a ver si un día mejora.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Esto viene por haber estado una temporada viviendo en Kyoto.
> Pero el idioma es infernal, y fuera del trabajo que te valía con inglés, lo pasas mal.
> Lo de hacerse ojeador es inútil, todos los grandes equipos los tienen buscando posibles perlas por todo el mundo, Japón incluido.
> Viví de cerca el tema del Atleti y Wanda por un amigo que era entrenador de categorías inferiores del Atleti, y contaba unas cosas de alucinar. Hacían campamentos para niños, donde las familias medio se hipotecaban para llegar desde cualquier lugar de China, y mantenerse en la ciudad del campamento los días que durará.
> ...




No me convences, la liga filipina es más fuerte que la japonesa.

Katsujiro por ejemplo es la máxima estrella emergente nipona, pero le comparas con Maximiliano chenchua de la filipine league.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jun 2022)

Mira @Andr3ws esto es calidad y no la liga japonesa:


----------



## HDR (9 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jun 2022)

Aquí un partido del FC Mendiola 

El equipo filipino que aspira a todo este año.


----------



## xilebo (9 Jun 2022)

*Pues a Francia le fue bien...*


----------



## Policía Pérez (9 Jun 2022)

@Viernes_Negro4 @Andr3ws @Obiwanchernobil

Mangurrianes, fukuoka es una ciudad, como santander, el avispa fukuoka es el equipo, como el racing, y ese de la foto es hisashi jogo, el delantero centro

Hisashi Jogo - Player profile 2022 | Transfermarkt

Que no se si es bueno o no, porque solo les pongo cara de jugar al PES, cuando no aPEStaba




fachacine dijo:


> Que no tíos, que yo no pago 100 millones por Tchouameni, quizá 50, 60 como muuucho, pero ni un céntimo más. Hay que cortar ya la burbuja del fútbol, y eso que el chaval parece muy bueno y prometedor, pero que no, coño, que no, a ese precio no.



Toda la puta razon



DRIDMA dijo:


>



Y se gano la liga en cosa de un minuto? BRVTAAAAL HALA MADRIDD


----------



## HDR (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jun 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> @Viernes_Negro4 @Andr3ws @Obiwanchernobil
> 
> Mangurrianes, fukuoka es una ciudad, como santander, el avispa fukuoka es el equipo, como el racing, y ese de la foto es hisashi jogo, el delantero centro
> 
> ...




Cuidado, alguien una vez me dijo que fukuoka no existía y demostré que si....


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Jun 2022)

Queréis dejar de poner jugadores de mierda?

Si el madrid tiene que buscar un sustituto de modric que fiche a Bernaldo Silva.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Queréis dejar de poner jugadores de mierda?
> 
> Si el madrid tiene que buscar un sustituto de modric que fiche a Bernaldo Silva.




Como que mierda...

Nkuku y mokoko son top


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Jun 2022)

El Madrid tiene otros 100 kilos para fichar.

Si vas al city con 100 millones y antes te pones de acuerdo con b. Silva al city no le quedará más remedio que venderlo.

Además Silva no es muy viejo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Jun 2022)

Hace en agosto 28 años.

Le quedan 4-5 años al máximo nivel

Además por lo visto ya lo ha tasado en 100 kilos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> El Madrid tiene otros 100 kilos para fichar.
> 
> Si vas al city con 100 millones y antes te pones de acuerdo con b. Silva al city no le quedará más remedio que venderlo.
> 
> Además Silva no es muy viejo




    si, 100 kilos si, lo mismo te piensas que esto no lo han pensado hace un par de años en el madrid...si no está en el Madrid es porque los Mohamed piden 130.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Jun 2022)

Y este tío es super-top


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> si, 100 kilos si, lo mismo te piensas que esto no lo han pensado hace un par de años en el madrid...si no está en el Madrid es porque los Mohamed piden 130.




Según marca 100 millones


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Según marca 100 millones



Marca acierta aún menos que mis filtraciones..y mira que es difícil.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Jun 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Sí pero hacen subir los precios de los traspasos de las demás ligas y con ello las referencias de tasación



los moros son los que hacen que SE PAGUEN millonadas por Minduguis


----------



## VYP de Álava (9 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> los moros son los que hacen que SE PAGUEN millonadas por Minduguis



Todo influye. Si te viene un recién ascendido pagando 20 millones por Diego Llorente que es malísimo, eso lo toman en cuenta clubes y agentes para tasar a sus jugadores


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> los moros son los que hacen que SE PAGUEN millonadas por Minduguis



Mindundis.



https://dle.rae.es/mindundi


----------



## filets (9 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Queréis dejar de poner jugadores de mierda?
> 
> Si el madrid tiene que buscar un sustituto de modric que fiche a Bernaldo Silva.


----------



## Roedr (9 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1084751
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1084752



Fue rarito el fichaje este... a saber que habría detrás.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (9 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Mindundis.
> 
> 
> 
> https://dle.rae.es/mindundi



Joder, ya me quedo tranquilo.

Siempre dije "mindundi" y no hago más que ver "mindungui" por ahí...estaba a punto de tirar la toalla.

Gracias, Talibán.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jun 2022)

Tenemos que repescar a congo y geremi.


----------



## feps (9 Jun 2022)

El Betis quiere tirado de precio a Ceballos. Al Madrid por cualquier medianía le piden un saco de millones, pero los demás quieren llevarse gratis a grandes jugadores nuestros. Para un español de mucha calidad que tenemos en la plantilla, y pretenden ficharlo prácticamente por el morro. Espero que Flopper no haga el tonto. Si quieren a Ceballos que paguen lo que cuesta, que no es poco.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tenemos que repescar a congo y geremi.



estan fichados ya

entra en la pagina del real madrid , por la mitad de la pagina , donde pone nuevas repescas inminentes


----------



## Roedr (9 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Betis quiere tirado de precio a Ceballos. Al Madrid por cualquier medianía le piden un saco de millones, pero los demás quieren llevarse gratis a grandes jugadores nuestros. Para un español de mucha calidad que tenemos en la plantilla, y pretenden ficharlo prácticamente por el morro. Espero que Flopper no haga el tonto. Si quieren a Ceballos *que paguen lo que cuesta,* que no es poco.



Por definición siempre se paga lo que cuesta.


----------



## El amigo (9 Jun 2022)

No puede ser. El barca está ahí el cuarto, siendo el equipo de la cantera.


----------



## El amigo (9 Jun 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Yo ya dije que hasta que no vuelvan a fichar a un blanco, no les voy a apoyar.
> Es que es acojonante llevan 4 años sin fichar materia no negra.
> No disimulan una mierda.



Es un equipo de fútbol y debe fichar a los mejores que puedan y necesiten no estar a vuestras paridas de NWO y similares.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Jun 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Es un equipo de fútbol y debe fichar a los mejores que puedan y necesiten no estar a vuestras paridas de NWO y similares.




Exacto compañero!!! Así se habla!!!!!!


Yo soy de tu opinión, cuanto antes llenemos el equipo de ejemplares de mamadous antes llegarán los éxitos!!!


----------



## qbit (10 Jun 2022)

Fichajes Real Madrid: ultimas noticias y rumores


Sigue las ultimas noticias y rumores sobre el mercado de fichajes del Real Madrid




www.fichajes.com


----------



## qbit (10 Jun 2022)

Yo es que me aficioné al Madrid hace mucho y es como una droga. Si tuviera ahora 15 años, una mierda me iba a aficionar a un equipo de negros.

Y otra cosa digo: El equipo funciona porque hay blancos en el centro del campo como Modric, Kroos o Valverde.


----------



## qbit (10 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1084135
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estoy rotundamente en contra de que les regalen la nacionalidad española a esos EXTRANJEROS, y me da igual el equipo en el que jueguen.


----------



## vurvujo (10 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Es que cuidado con Japón para el mundial. El partido del otro día, sin Fukuoka que estaba tocado, le cascó 4-1 a Paraguay, jugando muy bien. Estos cabrones ha pegado un salto grande. No me extrañaria nada verlos en 4ºde final, por ejemplo. Espero que no nos crucemos con ellos.
> 
> Yo si no gana España voy con Japón al 100%.



¿Pero Japón no está en el mismo grupo que España y Alemania?. 

Tal vez nos echamos unas risas con los orientales sacando a Alemania (como los surcoreanos en Rusia).


----------



## vurvujo (10 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Para tener a Mariano, Jovic, Bale e Isco sin jugar, te traes a 4 japoneses, que cobran menos y se esfuerzan y hacen ganar más pasta.
> En la premier lo tienen más o menos claro, pero aquí no.



No puedes traer ni a uno, porque todos ocupan plaza de extracomunitarios... y no se pueden nacionalizar.


----------



## spam (10 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



ME REPRESENTA


----------



## arriondas (10 Jun 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Yo es que me aficioné al Madrid hace mucho y es como una droga. Si tuviera ahora 15 años, una mierda me iba a aficionar a un equipo de negros.
> 
> Y otra cosa digo: El equipo funciona porque hay blancos en el centro del campo como Modric, Kroos o Valverde.



En la mayoría de los casos, nos hicimos del Madrid, del Barça, del Atleti, del Betis... cuando éramos críos. Por tanto, a estas alturas no vamos a dejar de ser hinchas por temas políticos, o por llenar las plantillas de extranjeros y jugadores de otras razas. Es lo que muchos dicen, puedes cambiar de ideología, de pareja, de trabajo, de país... Pero de equipo de fútbol no.

Pero ahí llevas razón. Ahora mismo no resultaría fácil aficionarse a un equipo lleno de negros, de jugadores de otra raza. Puede sonar racista, pero no lo es; de hecho, forma parte de estudios antropológicos realizados en el pasado que hoy en día la dictadura de lo políticamente correcto se encarga de tapar. La conclusión a la que llegaban es que nos identificamos más con las personas o grupos que en cierta medida nos recuerdan a nosotros mismos. Como ejemplo, muchas parejas tienen incluso rasgos faciales en común. Si eres alguien clarito, al final te tiran las claritas.


----------



## El amigo (10 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Exacto compañero!!! Así se habla!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Yo soy de tu opinión, cuanto antes llenemos el equipo de ejemplares de mamadous antes llegarán los éxitos!!!



Mamadous y Elvin Darwins es lo mejor. Me gusta que me des la razón.


----------



## El amigo (10 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



De que centro de desintoxicación se ha escapado este?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Jun 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Mamadous y Elvin Darwins es lo mejor. Me gusta que me des la razón.



Exacto, imagínate estar en el estadio escuchando el himno, y ver aparecer desde el tunel de vestuario a 11 ejemplares de mamadous, grandes noches europeas nos esperan!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Jun 2022)

Por mariano nos sacamos la tarifa estándar del arsenal, 40 millones.


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Jun 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Yo es que me aficioné al Madrid hace mucho y es como una droga. Si tuviera ahora 15 años, una mierda me iba a aficionar a un equipo de negros.
> 
> Y otra cosa digo: El equipo funciona porque hay blancos en el centro del campo como Modric, Kroos o Valverde.



Pues prefiero mil veces a Alaba y Vinicius, qué son más madridistas que Chendo y parece que hubieran ido a una peña madridista a estudiar en vez de a un colegio, que a Ijco, que le cuesta hablar bien del Madrid o besarse el escudo...


----------



## Th89 (10 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Menuda escombrera. Otro de la escuela de Busquets que el gimnasio lo ven por la tele.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Pues prefiero mil veces a Alaba y Vinicius, qué son más madridistas que Chendo y parece que hubieran ido a una peña madridista a estudiar en vez de a un colegio, que a* Ijco*, que le cuesta hablar bien del Madrid o besarse el escudo...


----------



## Rotto2 (10 Jun 2022)

Me preocupa que hemos ganado 5 champions con un centro del campo muy técnico y los que vienen son más potencia que técnicos. Valverde, Camavinga, Chuache, nada que ver con Modric Kroos Isco. Como el bajón del Barsa al perder a Xavi e Iniesta. A ver si vamos a reeditar el Emerson-Diarrás.


----------



## 4motion (10 Jun 2022)

Entonces si el PSG ficha al calvo de ZZ tenemos un problema, solo les queda fichar a Florentino para ser el Real madrid.

Jajajaja

Putos moros.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (10 Jun 2022)

*No es un día más para Ancelotti*

El técnico cumple hoy 63 años y asiste en Mairena del Alcor a la boda de su hijo Davide. Ha cerrado el curso con varios récords y el club le ha fichado a Rüdiger y Tchouaméni.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (10 Jun 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Yo es que me aficioné al Madrid hace mucho y es como una droga. Si tuviera ahora 15 años, una mierda me iba a aficionar a un equipo de negros.
> 
> Y otra cosa digo: El equipo funciona porque hay blancos en el centro del campo como Modric, Kroos o Valverde.



Ya verás cuando solo quede courtois de blancos ya verás que risa. Porque Valverde en menos de 3 años está fuera del equipo. Que hay q fichar a nkuku
Lo mismo se piensan que con el chomeni y 10 macacos más van a ganar algo.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (10 Jun 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> De que centro de desintoxicación se ha escapado este?



Del Villarreal. Un centro que paga muy bien.
Cierto es que no es negro, de los que te encantan.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (10 Jun 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Es un equipo de fútbol y debe fichar a los mejores que puedan y necesiten no estar a vuestras paridas de NWO y similares.



Enhorabuena, ha ganado usted la primera edición del FESTIVAL DE FOLLANEGROS


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Jun 2022)

si zidane ficha por el psg me pregunto :

si en el fondo seguirá siendo madridista , y si hasta podria ser un topo en el club de ratas parisino pasandole informacion al madrid 

o 

si los moros le convertirian en un anti madrid (de hecho zidane es medio moro)


----------



## feps (10 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> si zidane ficha por el psg me pregunto :
> 
> si en el fondo seguirá siendo madridista , y si hasta podria ser un topo en el club de ratas parisino pasandole informacion al madrid
> 
> ...



A mí particularmente me da igual. Se ganaron tres Champions consecutivas con Zidane, pero a mí sigue sin parecerme un buen entrenador. Como jugador ha sido uno de los diez mejores de la historia, pero como técnico lo veo muy sobrevalorado. Me parece bastante mejor Carletto, y no digamos ya Mourinho.


----------



## Andr3ws (10 Jun 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Entonces si el PSG ficha al calvo de ZZ tenemos un problema, solo les queda fichar a Florentino para ser el Real madrid.
> 
> Jajajaja
> 
> ...



Me descojono, os imagináis que fichan a Flopper de presidente y echan al Jeque a la puta calle. Eso solo puede darse si la realidad se quiebra y entramos en una realidad paralela con bugs en el código.


----------



## El amigo (10 Jun 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Del Villarreal. Un centro que paga muy bien.
> Cierto es que no es negro, de los que te encantan.



A mí ni me encantan ni me dejan de encantar. Pero hablamos de un deporte. Y hay que coger a los mejores sean como sean. 
Fijate Messi, que tiene cierta discapacidad cognitiva y aún así le eligieron y era de los mejores.


----------



## El amigo (10 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Exacto, imagínate estar en el estadio escuchando el himno, y ver aparecer desde el tunel de vestuario a 11 ejemplares de mamadous, grandes noches europeas nos esperan!!!!!



Toda la liga española y la selección debería ser asi todavía estamos lejos de Francia. Nos llevan décadas de ventaja.


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 Jun 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Lo de chumino ya está confirmado o va a haber más culebrón???????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de kiliano fue una anormalidad, lo normal es que cuando se llega un acuerdo a estas alturas, además de que el jugador prefiere Madrid al PSG y Liverpool, el quiere salir de Francia, pues lo normal como digo es que se firme. Lo otro es lo raro, pero se puede dar. Pero ojo, 
como este hilo

El Madrid todo mal


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Jun 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Entonces si el PSG ficha al calvo de ZZ tenemos un problema, solo les queda fichar a Florentino para ser el Real madrid.
> 
> Jajajaja
> 
> ...




Del moro me espero cualquier cosa.

Los moros son así.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> si zidane ficha por el psg me pregunto :
> 
> si en el fondo seguirá siendo madridista , y si hasta podria ser un topo en el club de ratas parisino pasandole informacion al madrid
> 
> ...




Zidane es moro


Los moros son así. Traidores


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En la mayoría de los casos, nos hicimos del Madrid, del Barça, del Atleti, del Betis... cuando éramos críos. Por tanto, a estas alturas no vamos a dejar de ser hinchas por temas políticos, o por llenar las plantillas de extranjeros y jugadores de otras razas. Es lo que muchos dicen, puedes cambiar de ideología, de pareja, de trabajo, de país... Pero de equipo de fútbol no.
> 
> Pero ahí llevas razón. Ahora mismo no resultaría fácil aficionarse a un equipo lleno de negros, de jugadores de otra raza. Puede sonar racista, pero no lo es; de hecho, forma parte de estudios antropológicos realizados en el pasado que hoy en día la dictadura de lo políticamente correcto se encarga de tapar. La conclusión a la que llegaban es que nos identificamos más con las personas o grupos que en cierta medida nos recuerdan a nosotros mismos. Como ejemplo, muchas parejas tienen incluso rasgos faciales en común. Si eres alguien clarito, al final te tiran las claritas.



En el rodaje del Planeta de los Simios de 1968 los actores que interpretaban a monos no podían quitarse el maquillaje a la hora del almuerzo. Generalmente el ambiente altamente clasista de un rodaje propicia que los actores "top" coman con los otros actores "top", los secundarios con los secundarios y los extras con los extras. Pero en aquel entorno anómalo se observó que los que iban caracterizados de gorila se agrupaban espontáneamente a comer juntos, los que iban de chimpancé igual y los que iban de orangután igual. 

Naturalmente, eso no tiene una lectura en clave psicológica y antropológica. No, qué va. Corramos un tupido velo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Zidane es moro
> 
> 
> Los moros son así. Traidores



Es más complicado que todo eso. Están por ver las rivalidades "transversales" entre argelinos inmigrantes y árabes extranjeros y entre parisinos y marselleses, y qué lugar ocupa ZZ en todos esos ejes.


----------



## Tubiegah (10 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Me descojono, os imagináis que fichan a Flopper de presidente y hechan al Jeque a la puta calle. Eso solo puede darse si la realidad se quiebra y entramos en una realidad paralela con bugs en el código.



creo que ya estamos en esa realidad desde que los del cern toquetearon el colisionador de hadrones allá por 2018 Científicos españoles participan en la reactivación del mayor acelerador de partículas del mundo


----------



## feps (10 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Es más complicado que todo eso. Están por ver las rivalidades "transversales" entre argelinos inmigrantes y árabes extranjeros y entre parisinos y marselleses, y qué lugar ocupa ZZ en todos esos ejes.



Un espectáculo propio de los adelaños del final de la última Champions. Al final, el PSG va a acabar siendo una masacre. Mejor estar lejos de allí.


----------



## arriondas (10 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> En el rodaje del Planeta de los Simios de 1968 los actores que interpretaban a monos no podían quitarse el maquillaje a la hora del almuerzo. Generalmente el ambiente altamente clasista de un rodaje propicia que los actores "top" coman con los otros actores "top", los secundarios con los secundarios y los extras con los extras. Pero en aquel entorno anómalo se observó que los que iban caracterizados de gorila se agrupaban espontáneamente a comer juntos, los que iban de chimpancé igual y los que iban de orangután igual.
> 
> Naturalmente, eso no tiene una lectura en clave psicológica y antropológica. No, qué va. Corramos un tupido velo.



Al final los instintos son más fuertes. No tienes porque ser racista ni mucho menos, pero... Es lo que hay, que diría Koeman.

A todo esto, para la temporada que viene la mitad de la plantilla del Madrid va a estar compuesta de jugadores negros o mulatos. Cómo cambian los tiempos...


----------



## feps (10 Jun 2022)

Otro tapado completamente desconocido, pero recomendado por Modric: *Lovro Majer*


----------



## 4motion (10 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Otro tapado completamente desconocido, pero recomendado por Modric: *Lovro Majer*



Si lo recomienda Luca.

Al loro.









El Madrid se lanza a por el croata Lovro Majer, el nuevo Modric


Centrocampista ofensivo del Rennes de 24 años, cuyo valor de mercado es de 20 millones de euros




amp.sport.es





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (10 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Se calienta lo del Bale y el Getafe.
> 
> Seria el fichaje del siglo para los azules.
> Está buscando piso en Fuenlabrada/Leganes, cuidao!!



Y yo con mi Pacopiso libre en Leganes...jajajaja


El amigo dijo:


> Toda la liga española y la selección debería ser asi todavía estamos lejos de Francia. Nos llevan décadas de ventaja.



Menos de un cuarto de siglo yo creo. Tu has paseado por Tortosa?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Jun 2022)

Zidane fichado por el PSG...

Hace un mes @Obiwanchernobil os lo adelanto en una de sus filtraciones.

"Ejjke @Obiwanchernobil es un troll"


----------



## El amigo (10 Jun 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Y yo con mi Pacopiso libre en Leganes...jajajaja
> 
> Menos de un cuarto de siglo yo creo. Tu has paseado por Tortosa?



Tortosa? Pero eso es Cataluña. Allí tambien nos adelantan al resto de España.


----------



## feps (10 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Zidane fichado por el PSG...
> 
> Hace un mes @Obiwanchernobil os lo adelanto en una de sus filtraciones.
> 
> "Ejjke @Obiwanchernobil es un troll"











El representante de Zidane desmiente el acuerdo con el PSG


Alain Migliaccio afirma que no han sido “contactados directamente por el dueño del PSG” para el fichaje de Zinédine Zidane




www.sport.es


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (10 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Pues prefiero mil veces a Alaba y Vinicius, qué son más madridistas que Chendo y parece que hubieran ido a una peña madridista a estudiar en vez de a un colegio, que a Ijco, que le cuesta hablar bien del Madrid o besarse el escudo...



Follaniggas detected.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El amigo (10 Jun 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Follaniggas detected.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



Tu te follarias una negra?


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (10 Jun 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Tu te follarias una negra?



Ni con tu polla.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juantxxxo (10 Jun 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Si lo recomienda Luca.
> 
> Al loro.
> 
> ...



Si lo recomienda Lukita: FICHAR.


----------



## Chispeante (10 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En la mayoría de los casos, nos hicimos del Madrid, del Barça, del Atleti, del Betis... cuando éramos críos. Por tanto, a estas alturas no vamos a dejar de ser hinchas por temas políticos, o por llenar las plantillas de extranjeros y jugadores de otras razas. Es lo que muchos dicen, puedes cambiar de ideología, de pareja, de trabajo, de país... Pero de equipo de fútbol no.
> 
> Pero ahí llevas razón. Ahora mismo no resultaría fácil aficionarse a un equipo lleno de negros, de jugadores de otra raza. Puede sonar racista, pero no lo es; de hecho, forma parte de estudios antropológicos realizados en el pasado que hoy en día la dictadura de lo políticamente correcto se encarga de tapar. La conclusión a la que llegaban es que nos identificamos más con las personas o grupos que en cierta medida nos recuerdan a nosotros mismos. Como ejemplo, muchas parejas tienen incluso rasgos faciales en común. Si eres alguien clarito, al final te tiran las claritas.



En la maravillosa película argentina "El secreto de tus ojos" utilizan esta pasión irrenunciable del equipo de toda la vida para buscar al asesino. Era la única costumbre rastreable.

En cuanto al tema negros. Mi problema es que tampoco me identificaría con un equipo de inuits o de monjes tibetanos. Tampoco con uno donde hubiera 22 alemanes rubicundos de ojos azules, aunque en mi entorno y mi familia haya rubios de ojos claros. He crecido y vivo, de momento, en un país mediterráneo con un tipo de gente y jugador que pueden se mi espejo. El Buitre, rubio de ojos azules, Michel, morenazo latino, Casillas, pelirrojo avulense o Raúl, flaco agitando, si que me representan mejor que Camavinga o Alaba. 

Quiero murcianos, quiero gallegos, quiero napolitanos, quiero húngaros y extremeños. Lo siento, pero en mi mundo, hasta hace dos días, el negro, era un elemento exótico. Respeto a todas las personas sea cual sea su color de piel o su credo, pero prefiero una sociedad mayoritariamente cristiana, europea y grecolatina.


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Jun 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Follaniggas detected.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



Imbécil.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Jun 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> ...........
> 
> Quiero murcianos, quiero gallegos, quiero napolitanos, quiero húngaros y extremeños. Lo siento, pero en mi mundo, hasta hace dos días, el negro, era un elemento exótico. *Respeto a todas las personas sea cual sea *su color de piel o* su credo*, pero prefiero una sociedad mayoritariamente cristiana, europea y grecolatina.



no yo no
al islam no lo respeto


----------



## pandiella (10 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> En el rodaje del Planeta de los Simios de 1968 los actores que interpretaban a monos no podían quitarse el maquillaje a la hora del almuerzo. Generalmente el ambiente altamente clasista de un rodaje propicia que los actores "top" coman con los otros actores "top", los secundarios con los secundarios y los extras con los extras. Pero en aquel entorno anómalo se observó que los que iban caracterizados de gorila se agrupaban espontáneamente a comer juntos, los que iban de chimpancé igual y los que iban de orangután igual.
> 
> Naturalmente, eso no tiene una lectura en clave psicológica y antropológica. No, qué va. Corramos un tupido velo.



intentemos una explicación sencilla. ponerles el maquillaje llevaria horas, y serian equipos distintos de maquillaje, incluso puede que en salas distintas. por ello, puede que compartiesen mas tiempo ya de mano a priori, y ya se sabe, el roce hace el carinyo


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Jun 2022)

a ver si es verdad


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> El representante de Zidane desmiente el acuerdo con el PSG
> 
> 
> Alain Migliaccio afirma que no han sido “contactados directamente por el dueño del PSG” para el fichaje de Zinédine Zidane
> ...



*Fichado*


----------



## feps (10 Jun 2022)

Parece que Asensio será traspasado. Aleluya.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Parece que Asensio será traspasado. Aleluya.



Fiesta nacional jodeerrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!

Por favor llevaros a ausencio!!!!!


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (10 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mira @Andr3ws esto es calidad y no la liga japonesa:



Joder .. qué *PACO *todo.





Policía Pérez dijo:


> @Viernes_Negro4 @Andr3ws @Obiwanchernobil
> 
> Mangurrianes, fukuoka es una ciudad, como santander, el avispa fukuoka es el equipo, como el racing, y ese de la foto es hisashi jogo, el delantero centro
> 
> ...



Le estaba siguiendo el rollo al hincha del Rayo (*@Obiwanchernobil *), si hasta el Avispa de Fukuoka tiene un jugador que se llama Fokuoka, que ya colgúe hace días y valía 400.000€.



̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Y este tío es bueno ... pero hasta yo tengo mejor cuerpo con 50 años. Si al final, lo de los mamadús no va a ser todo genético, también cuenta ir al gimnasio algún día que otro.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (10 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En la mayoría de los casos, nos hicimos del Madrid, del Barça, del Atleti, del Betis... cuando éramos críos. Por tanto, a estas alturas no vamos a dejar de ser hinchas por temas políticos, o por llenar las plantillas de extranjeros y jugadores de otras razas. Es lo que muchos dicen, puedes cambiar de ideología, de pareja, de trabajo, de país... Pero de equipo de fútbol no.
> 
> Pero ahí llevas razón. Ahora mismo no resultaría fácil aficionarse a un equipo lleno de negros, de jugadores de otra raza. Puede sonar racista, pero no lo es; de hecho, forma parte de estudios antropológicos realizados en el pasado que hoy en día la dictadura de lo políticamente correcto se encarga de tapar. La conclusión a la que llegaban es que nos identificamos más con las personas o grupos que en cierta medida nos recuerdan a nosotros mismos. Como ejemplo, muchas parejas tienen incluso rasgos faciales en común. Si eres alguien clarito, al final te tiran las claritas.



No se vosotros pero yo siento curiosidad en ver que siento cuando vea un partido del Madrid y parezca la seleccion all star africana, no tengo claro si seguire con interes o me generara desapego y desde luego ssi es lo segundo -como si es lo primero- no me va a dar cargo de conciencia alguno..


----------



## feps (10 Jun 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> No se vosotros pero yo siento curiosidad en ver que siento cuando vea un partido del Madrid y parezca la seleccion all star africana, no tengo claro si seguire con interes o me generara desapego y desde luego ssi es lo segundo -como si es lo primero- no me va a dar cargo de conciencia alguno..



Todo en la vida son ciclos, igual que en el fútbol. Quizá este próximo lustro predomine el futbolista negro, pero luego esta etapa pasará. Por eso algunos insistimos tanto en contar con los jugadores españoles, también con algunos cedidos y canteranos. Gente como Ceballos, Odriozola o Latasa no pueden ser despreciados alegremente.


----------



## Chichimango (10 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Se calienta lo del Bale y el Getafe.
> 
> Seria el fichaje del siglo para los azules.
> Está buscando piso en Fuenlabrada/Leganes, cuidao!!



Algún plumilla aburrido, sin ninguna noticia que echarse a la boca, se inventa que Bale ha pedido jugar en el Getafe. Toda la prensa deportiva se mofa: el galés está tan acabado que nadie le quiere y tiene que mendigar un hueco en un equipo muy por debajo de su nivel.

Días después Bale dice que ni de coña va a jugar en el Getafe, que maneja otras opciones mejores. Todo la prensa deportiva se indigna: Bale ha ninguneado a toda una afición, le faltan humildat y valors y bla, bla, bla.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Joder .. qué *PACO *todo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hincha del Rayo *@Obiwanchernobi*
encajan los dos conceptos : tal para cual


----------



## 4motion (10 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Parece que Asensio será traspasado. Aleluya.



Un lacito y adiós.

Extrañaremos tus ausencias.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feps (10 Jun 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Un lacito y adiós.
> 
> Extrañaremos tus ausencias.
> 
> ...



Traspasarlo por 35 kilos sería una maravilla. Ojalá. Sería fantástico.


----------



## Silluzollope (10 Jun 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Algún plumilla aburrido, sin ninguna noticia que echarse a la boca, se inventa que Bale ha pedido jugar en el Getafe. Toda la prensa deportiva se mofa: el galés está tan acabado que nadie le quiere y tiene que mendigar un hueco en un equipo muy por debajo de su nivel.
> 
> Días después Bale dice que ni de coña va a jugar en el Getafe, que maneja otras opciones mejores. Todo la prensa deportiva se indigna: Bale ha ninguneado a toda una afición, le faltan humildat y valors y bla, bla, bla.



Bueno, no ha dicho exactamente que tenga opciones mejores, ha dicho “*Vaya a donde vaya será un win-win porque jugaré partidos antes del Mundial”*, que se traduce como “voy a jugar lo justo para mantener la forma sin lesionarme hasta noviembre y tras el mundial que les den por culo y no pienso tocar un balón”. No veo el win de quien le contraté.


----------



## feps (10 Jun 2022)

¿Alguien sabe si a Jovic le han dado tres partidos seguidos como titular en el Madrid? Juraría que no.









Jovic derriba la puerta con Serbia: dos exhibiciones para reclamar su hueco en pleno mercado de fichajes


El delantero del equipo balcánico ha conseguido marcar dos goles en sus partidos con la selección mientras suena para abandonar el Real Madrid.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Virolai (10 Jun 2022)

Y el sustituto de Benzema? Luego si falta dirán que no hay gol


----------



## Tubiegah (10 Jun 2022)

*ASENSIO NO SE VENDE*










































































































































se regala


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Joder .. qué *PACO *todo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si lo más.cachkndo es que el jugador no sólo existe si no que además llegó a estar convocado con Japón y hace unos años hizo la pretemporada con el united


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Jun 2022)

por si quereis ver a benzema y tchouameni --->
y ademas practicais vuestro portugues que lo necesitais


----------



## feps (10 Jun 2022)

Virolai dijo:


> Y el sustituto de Benzema? Luego si falta dirán que no hay gol



También podría valer Jovic si le dieran confianza, pero Carletto sólo ha rotado en las tres últimas semanas. Es un 9 puro, que en el Madrid no hemos sabido si valía o no porque lo han condenado al ostracismo desde que llegó con Zidane. Luego va con Serbia y las enchufa.

Cualquier futbolista necesita confianza. Que se lo pregunten a Militao y Vinicius, que hace un año eran unos paquetes.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> a ver si es verdad
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1085397



Confío en panzard. 

La temporada que viene será una buena temporada


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Confío en panzard.
> 
> La temporada que viene será una buena temporada




ojala


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Jun 2022)

Alineación ideal real Madrid 22-23.

Encurtidos


Rice James. Militao. Rogelio. Alaba.

Touchamendi

Son. Modric o camavinga. Vinicius.


Lukaku. Benzema.




Suplentes:

Seboso belga.

Nacho.

Carvajal.


Rodrigo.


Nkuku.

Makoko.


Dembele.



Mamadou massana.

vater.


----------



## Rotto2 (10 Jun 2022)

Hazard, Isco, Asensio y Rodrygo son clones. Te da igual el que juegue, todos son iguales e igual de malos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Alineación ideal real Madrid 22-23.
> 
> Encurtidos
> 
> ...




necesitamos a falcao y a vuestro mamadu Pathé Ismael Ciss 
dos figurones
presto como el rayo 
ya


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Hazard, Isco, Asensio y Rodrygo son clones. Te da igual el que juegue, todos son iguales e igual de malos.




Hazard hará una buena temporada el año que viene. Ya lo verás


----------



## feps (10 Jun 2022)

Lo que no debe hacer el Madrid es malvender. Jugadores como Jovic, Ceballos o Asensio, si desean ser traspasados, que Flopper no sea tonto y exija como el que más, que al Madrid le piden una fortuna por cualquier futbolista que destaque.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> por si quereis ver a benzema y tchouameni --->
> y ademas practicais vuestro portugues que lo necesitais




acaba de entrar nkunku


----------



## Rotto2 (10 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Hazard hará una buena temporada el año que viene. Ya lo verás



Después de ver a Benzema convertirse en el mejor jugador del mundo a los 35 me creo cualquier cosa, pero por el belga no apostaría ni un céntimo. Otro sinvergüenza ladrón.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (10 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Parece que Asensio será traspasado. Aleluya.



Es muy bonito para ser cierto.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feps (10 Jun 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Es muy bonito para ser cierto.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



En Inglaterra le quieren. Se está hablando de que el Madrid lo tasa por cerca de 50 kilos, aunque yo lo vendería por menos.

A diferencia de Ceballos y Jovic, Asensio ha tenido muchas oportunidades, y ya sabe que Ancelotti no cuenta con él.


----------



## fachacine (10 Jun 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Yo opino como Torrelodones sobre Zidane.
> Se que no es una opinion mayoritaria dentro del madridismo, que se aferra a las tres Champions consecutivas que se ganaron con el...pero, chico, yo me casco todos los partidos del Madrid y el equipo, con Zidane, jugaba espantosamente mal al futbol (sobre todo a raiz de la marcha de CR7, en su segunda etapa). Sin ser muy fan de Ancelotti (otra opinion minoritaria...) entiendo que el italiano es como 20 millones de veces mejor entrenador que Zidane.
> 
> El frances es una leyenda del futbol y, como tal, hace un papel muy digno como gestor de vestuario. Y para de contar. Si fuera un buen entrenador ya estaria en la Juve. Pero no va a ir a la Juve porque el mismo Zidane sabe que es un entrenador mediocre y que solo puede funcionar bien con un grupo de elite en su cenit fisico. Funciono en su primera etapa en el Madrid porque ese equipo era la rehostia (el Madrid 16/17 posiblemente fuera la mejor plantilla de la historia...) y no va a coger a ningun equipo hasta que Deschamps le deje las riendas de Francia, donde se hinchara a ganar (porque Francia es otro equipo de la rehostia). Y en cuanto se le acabe el fuelle a la Seleccion, dejara de entrenar. Eso lo sabe el, lo se yo y lo sabe cualquiera que sepa como va la vaina. Es asi.
> ...



Amen. Cómo lo caló el loco Gatti cuando en el Chiringuito oía piropos babosos a Zidane y el loco decía "Pero si Zidane no inventó nada, campeón, fueron los jugadores que tenía..."


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (10 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> En Inglaterra le quieren. Se está hablando de que el Madrid lo tasa por cerca de 50 kilos, aunque yo lo vendería por menos.
> 
> A diferencia de Ceballos y Jovic, Asensio ha tenido muchas oportunidades, y ya sabe que Ancelotti no cuenta con él.



Si les pagan 50 millones por Ausencio veremos a Florentino celebrarlo en Cibeles mucho mas que la Copa Uropa, y con razon...


----------



## fachacine (10 Jun 2022)

A mí lo que no me está gustando nada de la política del Madrid es que están convirtiendo el ser canterano en algo deprimente. Siempre que tenemos alguna demarcación que reforzar nunca se echa un vistazo a la cantera a ver qué tenemos, la opción principal siempre es mirar afuera, buscar en el mercado cuando igual tienes joyas en casa que valen pero que terminan muriéndose de asco hasta que los chavales pierden la ilusión, se cansan y solicitan una cesión o un traspaso. Para lo que están haciendo yo casi prefiero que desmantelen la cantera y así nos ahorramos lo que nos cuesta mantenerla, de verdad, tanto ojeador, tanto entrenador de alevines, juveniles etc, tanto dinero tirado para nada...


----------



## Roedr (11 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Amen. Cómo lo caló el loco Gatti cuando en el Chiringuito oía piropos babosos a Zidane y el loco decía "Pero si Zidane no inventó nada, campeón, fueron los jugadores que tenía..."



Pena que esos mismos jugadores no dieran para más cuando largaron a Benítez o Lopetegui.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Hazard hará una buena temporada el año que viene. Ya lo verás



Si...con casi 32 llevando 3 años retirado va a correr más que con 27...

Veo con más posibilidades a ausencio de ser balón de oro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Jun 2022)

A ver... Me dicen por línea interna que nkuku ya a pasado reconocimiento con los blancos...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Jun 2022)

que fue reguilon?


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (11 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pena que esos mismos jugadores no dieran para más cuando largaron a Benítez o Lopetegui.



Lo cachondo ha sido ver a Ancelotti haciendo doblete con jugadores que Zz no quería... la pena fue el año pasado, que fuimos humillados por el Chelsea porque Zz se empeñó en poner a Ramos lesionado y a Hazard de titulares porque el resto "no daba para más "


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Jun 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Lo cachondo ha sido ver a Ancelotti haciendo doblete con jugadores que Zz no quería... la pena fue el año pasado, que fuimos humillados por el Chelsea porque Zz se empeñó en poner a Ramos lesionado y a Hazard de titulares porque el resto "no daba para más "



no te olvides que puso a marcelo titular y corria 5 metros por detras persiguiendo al delantero del chelsea


----------



## Xequinfumfa (11 Jun 2022)

Y Zidane también puso a Vinicius de lateral derecho contra el Manchester City...un genio.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> También podría valer Jovic si le dieran confianza, pero Carletto sólo ha rotado en las tres últimas semanas. Es un 9 puro, que en el Madrid no hemos sabido si valía o no porque lo han condenado al ostracismo desde que llegó con Zidane. Luego va con Serbia y las enchufa.
> 
> Cualquier futbolista necesita confianza. Que se lo pregunten a Militao y Vinicius, que hace un año eran unos paquetes.



Hace un año te dijeron que eran unos paquetes, como también te dicen que los jugadores no evolucionan, mejoran y aprenden.


----------



## feps (11 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> A mí lo que no me está gustando nada de la política del Madrid es que están convirtiendo el ser canterano en algo deprimente. Siempre que tenemos alguna demarcación que reforzar nunca se echa un vistazo a la cantera a ver qué tenemos, la opción principal siempre es mirar afuera, buscar en el mercado cuando igual tienes joyas en casa que valen pero que terminan muriéndose de asco hasta que los chavales pierden la ilusión, se cansan y solicitan una cesión o un traspaso. Para lo que están haciendo yo casi prefiero que desmantelen la cantera y así nos ahorramos lo que nos cuesta mantenerla, de verdad, tanto ojeador, tanto entrenador de alevines, juveniles etc, tanto dinero tirado para nada...



Efectivamente. Pero es que tanto Zidane como Ancelotti apenas han contado con más de 14 jugadores. ¿Cómo van a mirar a la cantera si no confían en el 40% de la plantilla del primer equipo?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A ver... Me dicen por línea interna que nkuku ya a pasado reconocimiento con los blancos...




que te calles


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Jun 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Lo cachondo ha sido ver a Ancelotti haciendo doblete con jugadores que Zz no quería... la pena fue el año pasado, que fuimos humillados por el Chelsea porque Zz se empeñó en poner a Ramos lesionado y a Hazard de titulares porque el resto "no daba para más "



Si este año por ejemplo contra el Chelsea se hubiesen puesto 0-4 ahora Carletto sería un inútil, es lo que tiene comentar el pasado. Si Varanne tampoco hubiese tenido esos fallos, quién sabe, así como tantas cosas. Los entrenadores lógico que tengan fallos, siempre los van a tener, como todo el mundo. Algunos parecéis periodistas, el Madrid todo mal y siempre hay que criticar el pasado, otros envidiando los títulos del equipo. Ahora se critica un fichaje que no se ha producido, igual que paso con el de Bale, siempre critica negativa, claro.
Ah, falta creerse los fichajes inventados, como todos los años, Bale al Getafe o Lewandoski, Halland, etc por el BArcelona. Son igual que los políticos, siempre inventando y manipulando.


----------



## feps (11 Jun 2022)

Con lo paquete que era Vinicius hasta que confiaron en él.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> que te calles




A mi me gustaría ver a mokoko y nkuku en el mismo equipo, sería como tener un dream team africano, y si encima se puede fichar a massana también seríamos imparables.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A mi me gustaría ver a mokoko y nkuku en el mismo equipo, sería como tener un dream team africano, y si encima se puede fichar a massana también seríamos imparables.



donde pondriamos a falcao?
mokoko y nkuku juegan en su posicion
el rayo solo puede fichar a uno 
vallekas no da pa mas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> donde pondriamos a falcao?
> mokoko y nkuku juegan en su posicion
> el rayo solo puede fichar a uno
> vallekas no da pa mas



Buah y porque no te acuerdas de mamadou diame, y esto que voy a contar no es troll, hace diez años este centrocampista despunto en el rayo, media europa queria sus servicios, pero acabo marchándose a Inglaterra, tenía un precontrato con el Madrid.


----------



## Harald (11 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> que te calles



Qué pesado es el tipo.


----------



## Roedr (11 Jun 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Lo cachondo ha sido ver a Ancelotti haciendo doblete con jugadores que Zz no quería... la pena fue el año pasado, que fuimos humillados por el Chelsea porque Zz se empeñó en poner a Ramos lesionado y a Hazard de titulares porque el resto "no daba para más "



Nos eliminó el Chelsea porque estábamos diezmados. De la eliminatoria del Liverpool no os acordáis, cuando jugamos mucho mejor y más sobraos de lo que lo hicimos en la final de la Champions.


----------



## Roedr (11 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Con lo paquete que era Vinicius hasta que confiaron en él.



1. Vini jamás ha sido un paquete. Siempre ha tenido alguna característica superior a su competencia. 
2. Vini no empezó a embocar tras unas charlas motivadoras a lo maestro Yoda, o que le dieran muchas palmaditas en la espalda. Lo empezó a hacer como un proceso de maduración natural. Le pasa a todos. Aún recuerdo los primeros meses de Messi en el Farca, donde las fallaba todas.


----------



## feps (11 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> 1. Vini jamás ha sido un paquete. Siempre ha tenido alguna característica superior a su competencia.
> 2. Vini no empezó a embocar tras unas charlas motivadoras a lo maestro Yoda, o que le dieran muchas palmaditas en la espalda. Lo empezó a hacer como un proceso de maduración natural. Le pasa a todos. Aún recuerdo los primeros meses de Messi en el Farca, donde las fallaba todas.



Era un comentario irónico. Claro que Vinicius no era un paquete, pero el idolatrado Zidane lo puteó y lo trató como si lo fuera. Afortunadamente llegó Carletto, porque si Zidane hubiera seguido, Vini se habría muerto de asco. Los jugadores necesitan sentirse necesarios y apreciados.


----------



## Roedr (11 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Era un comentario irónico. Claro que Vinicius no era un paquete, pero el idolatrado Zidane lo puteó y lo trató como si lo fuera. Afortunadamente llegó Carletto, porque si Zidane hubiera seguido, Vini se habría muerto de asco. Los jugadores necesitan sentirse necesarios y apreciados.



Hablas de ZZ y Vini como si fuera Lopetegui. Vini mejoró como jugador con ZZ. La prueba es el rendimiento que empezó a dar en la última temporada de ZZ.


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Efectivamente. Pero es que tanto Zidane como Ancelotti apenas han contado con más de 14 jugadores. ¿Cómo van a mirar a la cantera si no confían en el 40% de la plantilla del primer equipo?



Si vas a apostar por talentos jóvenes y cantera no tiene sentido tener a Ancelotti de entrenador. Que el Madrid no le dé bola a talentos como Arribas o Miguel es lamentable.


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> También podría valer Jovic si le dieran confianza, pero Carletto sólo ha rotado en las tres últimas semanas. Es un 9 puro, que en el Madrid no hemos sabido si valía o no porque lo han condenado al ostracismo desde que llegó con Zidane. Luego va con Serbia y las enchufa.
> 
> Cualquier futbolista necesita confianza. Que se lo pregunten a Militao y Vinicius, que hace un año eran unos paquetes.



Jovic es mucho mejor de lo que aparenta. No tengo claro que sea un 9 puro y eso es parte del problema, pero creo que es bastante mejor de lo que aqui se ha visto. Pero a un tipo que no lo pones nunca, y cuando lo pones es sin confianza o pocos minutos, no puede demostrar nada. Este año cuando jugó algunos partidos seguidos no lo hizo mal.


----------



## feps (11 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Hablas de ZZ y Vini como si fuera Lopetegui. Vini mejoró como jugador con ZZ. La prueba es el rendimiento que empezó a dar en la última temporada de ZZ.



Zidane no es mucho mejor que Lopetegui, lo tengo clarísimo.


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Zidane no es mucho mejor que Lopetegui, lo tengo clarísimo.



De hecho, Lopetegui es mejor, otra cosa es que en el contexto del Madrid ZZ fuera más adecuado...


----------



## feps (11 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> De hecho, Lopetegui es mejor, otra cosa es que en el contexto del Madrid ZZ fuera más adecuado...



Zidane vive mucho de su prestigio como futbolista, porque como entrenador es normalito. Ganó tres Champions seguidas porque esa plantilla era la rehostia.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (11 Jun 2022)

Zidane, que ganó 3 Champions seguidas, un paquete porque ha sido el único entrenador en la historia que ha tenido un equipazo.

Mourinho, que se comió 3 mierdas seguidas y está en la Roma gastándose 100 millones en delanteros, un crack porque falló un penalti Kaká.

Cuando estaba Zidane, que malo Vinicius y mejor Brahim. Ahora que bueno Vinicius y qué poco lo ponía.

Mariano y Jovic el año pasado eran buenísimos y tenían que contratar a un tipo que me diera dos hostias por insinuar lo contrario. Este año juegan lo mismo y no pasa nada.

Odegaard muy bueno y Zidane le tenía manía porque le marcó un gol a su hijo. Ancho le da una patada en el culo nada más llegar y también culpa de Zidane.

La CMK muy quemada desde hace años, pero cuando Zidane deja en el banquillo a Kroos contra el City para poner a Valverde, qué mal Zidane. Y Valverde, mucho peor que Llorente pero como Llorente llamó paquete a su hijo en 2015 el calvo le tenía manía.


----------



## Roedr (11 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Si vas a apostar por talentos jóvenes y cantera no tiene sentido tener a Ancelotti de entrenador. Que el Madrid no le dé bola a talentos como Arribas o Miguel es lamentable.



Ningún entrenador en la élite apuesta por talentos jóvenes y cantera. Ninguno. Eso sólo se hace cuando llega la desesperación en los resultados, o falta de economía del club para tener banquillo más potente. Los entrenadores van a lo más seguro que les permita no perder su culo. Los casos mediáticos de 'apuesta por la cantera', tipo Valdano con Baúl son mentiras que obedecen a esas razones. Suceden porque no le queda más remedio al entrenador después de haber fallado todo lo demás. 

A ver, antes de que os lancéis al cuello, obviamente si tienes a Messi o la quinta del Buitre en la cantera pues terminan jugando. Pero eso sucede una vez cada varias décadas. 

Desde el punto de vista de los entrenadores, no exento de razón, para qué van a poner el riesgo al equipo 'cociendo' a jóvenes para que luego venga otro llevándose el mérito. Que los forme otro.


----------



## feps (11 Jun 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Zidane, que ganó 3 Champions seguidas, un paquete porque ha sido el único entrenador en la historia que ha tenido un equipazo.
> 
> Mourinho, que se comió 3 mierdas seguidas y está en la Roma gastándose 100 millones en delanteros, un crack porque falló un penalti Kaká.
> 
> ...



No sé yo si llegaremos a ver a Zidane entrenando algún equipo que no esté lleno de megacracks, como el PSG o Francia.

En cuanto a Don José Mourinho, fue sin duda quien sentó las bases del mítico Madrid de la pasada década, para que otros recogieran los frutos y los aplausos. Exactamente igual que ocurrió con Rijkaard y Guardiola.


----------



## feps (11 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ningún entrenador en la élite apuesta por talentos jóvenes y cantera. Ninguno. Eso sólo se hace cuando llega la desesperación en los resultados, o falta de economía del club para tener banquillo más potente. Los entrenadores van a lo más seguro que les permita no perder su culo. Los casos mediáticos de 'apuesta por la cantera', tipo Valdano con Baúl son mentiras que obedecen a esas razones. Suceden porque no le queda más remedio al entrenador después de haber fallado todo lo demás.
> 
> A ver, antes de que os lancéis al cuello, obviamente si tienes a Messi o la quinta del Buitre en la cantera pues terminan jugando. Pero eso sucede una vez cada varias décadas.
> 
> Desde el punto de vista de los entrenadores, no exento de razón, para qué van a poner el riesgo al equipo 'cociendo' a jóvenes para que luego venga otro llevándose el mérito. Que los forme otro.



Entonces que cierren Valdebebas.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (11 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A ver, antes de que os lancéis al cuello, obviamente si tienes a Messi o la quinta del Buitre en la cantera pues terminan jugando. Pero eso sucede una vez cada varias décadas.



El entrenador que subio a la Quinta del Buitre al primer equipo fue Amancio. Juanito y compañía se lo cargaron antes de terminar la temporada.


----------



## cebollo (11 Jun 2022)

No sé qué rendimiento hubiera dado Hazard sin lesiones pero sí creo que sin lesiones de Hazard Vinicius lo hubiera tenido muy difícil y probablemente hubiera sido cedido.

Y los cedidos del Madri no lo tienen fácil. Hay mucho orgullo cateto de "estos del Madri se creen que somos una piscifactoría" y a Valverde le dejaban en el banquillo en el Depor o a Lunin en el banquillo de Valladolid. Y acababan descendiendo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Jun 2022)

No diga eso hombre, que rompe el discurso de los periolistas. Yo recuerdo en Baloncesto a Felipe REyes, al principio con el tiro regulin, al final metía hasta triples, es entrenar , entrenar y poco a poco salen los frutos, sobre todo si hay un talento natural. Aquí en este país si dicen que un jugador con 18 es una mierda, no puede mejorar, palabrica de ciudadano periodista. Pero claro, se aplica según convenga, otros Pedris, GAvis y demás son figuras mundiales cuando aún no han ganado nada.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Zidane vive mucho de su prestigio como futbolista, porque como entrenador es normalito. Ganó tres Champions seguidas porque esa plantilla era la rehostia.



Exacto, al final lo más importante son los jugadores, esos entrenadores que saben eso es lo mejor para el Madrid, otros sin embargo son los equipos de Tuchel, de Guardiola, etc, ¿quién se acuerda de los entrenadores de la época de Di stéfano, Gento, Puskas, Rial, etc? también hay otra diferencia, es que el Madrid es un equipo sin planificación deportiva, ni económica, ni tiene entrenador (alineador) ni director deportivo ni nada, gana por la suerte, los astros, la flor, etc, es la mejor explicación científica del periodismo patrio. Ah, y que no se olvide, no juega a nada y no tiene estilo, por eso nunca será recordado.


----------



## Roedr (11 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Entonces que cierren Valdebebas.



Joder, qué nivel, parecéis críos. ¿Tú crees que el RM pierde o gana dinero con Valdebebas?.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> *Ningún entrenador en la élite apuesta por talentos jóvenes y cantera. Ninguno*. Eso sólo se hace cuando llega la desesperación en los resultados, o falta de economía del club para tener banquillo más potente. Los entrenadores van a lo más seguro que les permita no perder su culo. Los casos mediáticos de 'apuesta por la cantera', tipo Valdano con Baúl son mentiras que obedecen a esas razones. Suceden porque no le queda más remedio al entrenador después de haber fallado todo lo demás.
> 
> A ver, antes de que os lancéis al cuello, obviamente si tienes a Messi o la quinta del Buitre en la cantera pues terminan jugando. Pero eso sucede una vez cada varias décadas.
> 
> Desde el punto de vista de los entrenadores, no exento de razón, para qué van a poner el riesgo al equipo 'cociendo' a jóvenes para que luego venga otro llevándose el mérito. Que los forme otro.



valdano hizo debutar a raul con 17 años y en ese mismo partido marcó un golazo y a partir de ahi empezó su titularidad

con anceloti o zidane raul hubiera debutado con 24 años y jugaria los minutos finales de los cambios


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (11 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> valdano hizo debutar a raul con 17 años y en ese mismo partido marcó un golazo y a partir de ahi empezó su titularidad



Nop. Si recuerdo bien en el primer partido (creo que ante el Zaragoza) falló un golazo y en el segundo metió un golazo que le elogió incluso Butragueño: "La ha puesto donde ha querido".

Donde ya se salió absolutamente, a nivel top mundial, que lo tenía, fue en un partido ante el Valladolid que se ganó 1-5 como un mes después.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Nop. Si recuerdo bien en el primer partido (creo que ante el Zaragoza) falló un golazo y en el segundo metió un golazo que le elogió incluso Butragueño: "La ha puesto donde ha querido".
> 
> Donde ya se salió absolutamente, a nivel top mundial, que lo tenía, fue en un partido ante el Valladolid que se ganó 1-5 como un mes después.




vale si , lo he buscado , fue en zaragoza , raul dio una asistencia y pudo marcar varias veces
AS

pero que me da igual
el dato es este :

valdano hizo debutar a raul con 17 años
y que con anceloti o zidane raul hubiera debutado con 24 años y jugaria los minutos finales de los cambios


----------



## Roedr (11 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> valdano hizo debutar a raul con 17 años y en ese mismo partido marcó un golazo y a partir de ahi empezó su titularidad
> 
> con anceloti o zidane raul hubiera debutado con 24 años y jugaria los minutos finales de los cambios



¿Pero tú sabes leer?. Te pongo ese mismito caso en la parrafada porque sabía que alguno es lo primero que iba a soltar.


----------



## xilebo (11 Jun 2022)

Pues el militao le ha metio un gol por la escuadra a la parienta


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Pero tú sabes leer?. Te pongo ese mismito caso en la parrafada porque sabía que alguno es lo primero que iba a soltar.



¿Pero tú sabes leer?

te he respondido precisamente porque valdano hizo debutar a raul con 17 años *viendo el talento que tenia aunque fuera aun un chaval : esta fue la razon*

y para decirte que *le hizo debutar aun por delante de los veteranos que por supuesto eran buenos *¿o vas a decir que los titulares del madrid entonces eran malos?
por mucho que tu quieras dar otras razones de su debut : la desesperación en los resultados, o falta de economía del club , ... : cosa que es RI DI CU LA

otra cosa es que raul te caiga mal por alguna razon que solo tu sabras y ademas de manipular su debut le llames baul
solo falta que digas ahora que fue mal jugador o un sobrevalorado


pero bueno todo lo anterior es una obviedad
*yo lo que decia es que entrenadores como anceloti o zidane hubieran hecho debutar al raul de turno con 24 años y en los minutos finales de los cambios.
y que por el contrario por supuesto que hay entrenadores que apuestan por los jovenes y les dan oportunidades , mas si son buenos*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Jun 2022)

Se habla de vender a mendy, yo creo que sería un error, traer a Rogelio y vender a mendy que es mucho más joven no lo veo.

Lo que si veo es que en caso de vender a mendy el mercado ofrece varios laterales ejemplares de mamadou muy interesantes como el caso de Mdenme que tiene 24 años, osuelami de 26 o el que tiene más proyección Mohamed Ndugo.

Los tres encajarían bien en el Madrid.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (11 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Nop. Si recuerdo bien en el primer partido (creo que ante el Zaragoza) falló un golazo y en el segundo metió un golazo que le elogió incluso Butragueño: "La ha puesto donde ha querido".
> 
> Donde ya se salió absolutamente, a nivel top mundial, que lo tenía, fue en un partido ante el Valladolid que se ganó 1-5 como un mes después.



En su debut perdieron 3-2 en la Romareda y la semana siguiente vencieron 3-1 al Atletico con dos goles de RBaul, uno de ellos una volea guapa guapa creo recordar. Ahi el butano tuvo que empezar a envainarsela y Manolo Lama aka "el trilero mayor del reino" empezo una feladora campaña baulista que duraria mas de una decada


----------



## Rotto2 (11 Jun 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Lo cachondo ha sido ver a Ancelotti haciendo doblete con jugadores que Zz no quería... la pena fue el año pasado, que fuimos humillados por el Chelsea porque Zz se empeñó en poner a Ramos lesionado y a Hazard de titulares porque el resto "no daba para más "



Ancelotti es el putto Máximo Décimo Meridio, Comandante de los Ejércitos del Norte, General de las legiones Fénix, Ganador de más Champions de la Historia del Fútbol, Campeón de las 5 ligas más fuertes del mundo.

Con el General Ancelotti siempre hacia la victoria.


----------



## Rotto2 (11 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> 1. Vini jamás ha sido un paquete. Siempre ha tenido alguna característica superior a su competencia.
> 2. Vini no empezó a embocar tras unas charlas motivadoras a lo maestro Yoda, o que le dieran muchas palmaditas en la espalda. Lo empezó a hacer como un proceso de maduración natural. Le pasa a todos. Aún recuerdo los primeros meses de Messi en el Farca, donde las fallaba todas.



Vinicius es un paquete desde que nació y lo sigue siendo. Mírate sus números y preguntate por qué jugó 120 partidos en el Real Madrid siendo una puta mierda hasta esta temporada que ha hecho números normalitos inferiores a Bale.

Os cae bien porque es un negrito pobre de favela y os da pena pero es más malo que la carne de pescuezo. Si repite o mejora esta temporada se le podrá empezar a valorar mejor pero una buena temporada han tenido muchos bluffs.

Es el único jugador de la historia del Madrid que ha provocado vergüenza ajena.


----------



## feps (11 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se habla de vender a mendy, yo creo que sería un error, traer a Rogelio y vender a mendy que es mucho más joven no lo veo



El Madrid no va a vender a Mendy, salvo que ofrezcan una cifra escandalosa por él, de 80 kilos para arriba. Mendy es un defensor top, y la próxima temporada, con un Mundial a finales de año, nos va a faltar plantilla. Carletto va a tener que rotar más, si no quiere que se le caiga el equipo en febrero, porque gran parte de sus jugadores van a disputar el Mundial.


----------



## Roedr (11 Jun 2022)

¿Qué ha pasado finalmente con el Chumino?. ¿Ha fichado por alguien?.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Qué ha pasado finalmente con el Chumino?. ¿Ha fichado por alguien?.



PORQUE no repescar reguilion?


----------



## feps (11 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ¿Pero tú sabes leer?
> 
> te he respondido precisamente porque valdano hizo debutar a raul con 17 años *viendo el talento que tenia aunque fuera aun un chaval : esta fue la razon*
> 
> ...



En esto el Madrid tiene que aprender mucho del Barcelona. Los culés llevan décadas dando oportunidades a sus chavales, y les ha funcionado. ¿Qué sentido tiene formar jugadores si luego los desprecias? Es como tener hijos para luego dejarlos tirados.


----------



## Roedr (11 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> En esto el Madrid tiene que aprender mucho del Barcelona. Los culés llevan décadas dando oportunidades a sus chavales, y les ha funcionado. ¿Qué sentido tiene formar jugadores si luego los desprecias? Es como tener hijos para luego dejarlos tirados.



Te has tragado y creído mucha propaganda del Farsa.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> En esto el Madrid tiene que aprender mucho del Barcelona. Los culés llevan décadas dando oportunidades a sus chavales, y les ha funcionado. ¿Qué sentido tiene formar jugadores si luego los desprecias? Es como tener hijos para luego dejarlos tirados.



totalmente cierto


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (11 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> PORQUE no repescar reguilion?



Demasiado blanco, encima habla castellano con acento español y tiene dni....intolerapla...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Te has tragado y creído mucha propaganda del Farsa.



gavi pedri nico riqui..... no son el nuevo grupo pop de moda : son algunos de los jóvenes que el VARsa ha ido poniendo de titulares alternando con la plantilla titular oficial


----------



## 4motion (11 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues el militao le ha metio un gol por la escuadra a la parienta



A pelito síempre a pelito.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fachacine (11 Jun 2022)

Joder cada vez hay que alejar más la cámara para que el angular capte todas las Champions


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (11 Jun 2022)

Antes de que dijeras de que en transfermarket valía 60 millones ya había dicho yo que "antes lo valoraban en 100 minoyes", joder, transfermarket es lo primero que mira alguien que le gusta el periodo de verano de fichajes (a mí es lo que más me gusta del fucbol)... lo mejor de todo es que algunas de las trolleadas que has pegado se han convertido en realidac.


Scardanelli dijo:


> Si vas a apostar por talentos jóvenes y cantera no tiene sentido tener a Ancelotti de entrenador. Que el Madrid no le dé bola a talentos como Arribas o Miguel es lamentable.



Pues habría que obligarle.

"Mira Carlettó", contra grandes equipos como el Cádiz (con todos los respetos), y la copa del rey, van a jugar estos 4"
"Si no te gusta es lo que hay"
"Venga esa mano y un abrazo"



feps dijo:


> El Madrid no va a vender a Mendy, salvo que ofrezcan una cifra escandalosa por él, de 80 kilos para arriba. Mendy es un defensor top, y la próxima temporada, con un Mundial a finales de año, nos va a faltar plantilla. Carletto va a tener que rotar más, si no quiere que se le caiga el equipo en febrero, porque gran parte de sus jugadores van a disputar el Mundial.



Por menos lo empaqueta, le pone un lacito en la cabeza y lo lleva Butragueño a hombros donde haga falta.



Roedr dijo:


> Te has tragado y creído mucha propaganda del Farsa.



Qué propaganda?????

El Barça siempre ha tenido la hostia de canteranos, como antes el Madric.

Otra cosa es que ahora le vaya la web Blacked.


----------



## Lake (11 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues el militao le ha metio un gol por la escuadra a la parienta




Vaya vikinga , parece que el moreno esté a punto de follarse al émulo femenino de Kroos o Modric , que eso es lo que desea .


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Jovic es mucho mejor de lo que aparenta. No tengo claro que sea un 9 puro y eso es parte del problema, pero creo que es bastante mejor de lo que aqui se ha visto. Pero a un tipo que no lo pones nunca, y cuando lo pones es sin confianza o pocos minutos, no puede demostrar nada. Este año cuando jugó algunos partidos seguidos no lo hizo mal.



Jovic es un paquete, no sabe aguantar el balón de espaldas, no es alto para el remate, no es un killer, pero es que tampoco sabe jugar el balón con los pies, no se asocia, no tiene regate...
60 kilos... Me cuesta mucho verlo la verdad.

Tenemos en la liga gente que por la mitad lo haría mejor de suplente.


----------



## feps (11 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> gavi pedri nico riqui..... no son el nuevo grupo pop de moda : son algunos de los jóvenes que el VARsa ha ido poniendo de titulares alternando con la plantilla titular oficial



Y eso por no hablar de este siglo XXI. El Barcelona da oportunidades a la cantera, y el Madrid no. Lo intentó Solari pero Flopper no tuvo paciencia, porque además los canteranos no venden camisetas.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> En esto el Madrid tiene que aprender mucho del Barcelona. Los culés llevan décadas dando oportunidades a sus chavales, y les ha funcionado. ¿Qué sentido tiene formar jugadores si luego los desprecias? Es como tener hijos para luego dejarlos tirados.



Si, les ha funcionado mucho, tuvieron una generación buena y el resto son una mierda pinchada en un palo, sobrevalorada, cada año era un fenómeno, incluso el niño de las hormonas después de darle 140 al año y arrastrarse por Europa era el Dios del fútbol, luego ves los resultados y si no es por la mafia de la federación que tienen montada no ganan la mayoría de las últimas que ganaron. Por eso ahora no hablan de intentar fichar, porque confían mucho en la cantera, si tuviesen pasta no jugaba ninguno de l cantera salvo FAti y Pedri si acaso.
Eso si, su relato es cojonudo, luego l a cantera con más jugadores en primera división de ligas importantes es una mierda. En parte es normal, allí han reinventado el fútbol. Confían tanto en la cantera que les falto tiempo en Navidad en fichar todo lo que pudieron, por cierto, uno retirado por la vacuña y otro que tuvieron que vender porque no podían inscribirlo. No se si este es un hilo del Madrid o un hilo de ciudadanos periodistas. Ya falta decir que la gestión económica del BArcelona es la mejor del mundo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Jun 2022)

Para sustituir a carvajal dicen que el vinicius que tenemos en la cantera puede servir


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (11 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Si, les ha funcionado mucho, tuvieron una generación buena y el resto son una mierda pinchada en un palo, sobrevalorada, cada año era un fenómeno, incluso el niño de las hormonas después de darle 140 al año y arrastrarse por Europa era el Dios del fútbol, luego ves los resultados y si no es por la mafia de la federación que tienen montada no ganan la mayoría de las últimas que ganaron. Por eso ahora no hablan de intentar fichar, porque confían mucho en la cantera, si tuviesen pasta no jugaba ninguno de l cantera salvo FAti y Pedri si acaso.
> Eso si, su relato es cojonudo, luego l a cantera con más jugadores en primera división de ligas importantes es una mierda. En parte es normal, allí han reinventado el fútbol. Confían tanto en la cantera que les falto tiempo en Navidad en fichar todo lo que pudieron, por cierto, uno retirado por la vacuña y otro que tuvieron que vender porque no podían inscribirlo. No se si este es un hilo del Madrid o un hilo de ciudadanos periodistas. Ya falta decir que la gestión económica del BArcelona es la mejor del mundo.



No se trata de imitar al FAR$A, se trata de que ya que está la cantera y al Madric se la suda la copa del rey, por poner un ejemplo, pues nada ... se hace titular al portero suplente y a un par de canteranos como Miguel, tampoco es nada del otro mundo.

Y de vez en cuando, ante un equipo de mierda, se hace jugar a un canterano.

Si es que no se pide mucho más.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Para sustituir a carvajal dicen que el vinicius que tenemos en la cantera puede servir



El Marvin???

Rice James es top, sería caro pero es top.
También rachid el salana es buen lateral con proyección.

Marvin no lo veo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El Marvin???
> 
> Rice James es top, sería caro pero es top.
> También rachid el salana es buen lateral con proyección.
> ...




No


Vinocius tobias. Le fichamos este año del shaktar. 

18 años e internacional sub 20 con brasil


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Jun 2022)

Vinicius tobias


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Para sustituir a carvajal dicen que el vinicius que tenemos en la cantera puede servir



estaba ilusionado con el pero luego leí creo recordar que sale bien en ataque pero defendiendo tiene carencias..

parece que tienen también el ojo en reece james como sabeis


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> estaba ilusionado con el pero luego leí creo recordar que sale bien en ataque pero defendiendo tiene carencias..
> 
> parece que tienen también el ojo en reece james como sabeis




Tiene 18 años y tiempo para mejorar


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El Marvin???
> 
> Rice James es top, sería caro pero es top.
> También rachid el salana es buen lateral con proyección.
> ...



A marvin le vi un partido

bueno... el único que ha jugado con el primer equipo , uno de liga no me acuerdo,

y el tío lo hizo pero que muy bien de defensa derecho


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> No se trata de imitar al FAR$A, se trata de que ya que está la cantera y al Madric se la suda la copa del rey, por poner un ejemplo, pues nada ... se hace titular al portero suplente y a un par de canteranos como Miguel, tampoco es nada del otro mundo.
> 
> Y de vez en cuando, ante un equipo de mierda, se hace jugar a un canterano.
> 
> Si es que no se pide mucho más.



Y? eso no sirve para nada, para jugar tres partidos? hay que contar como va el sistema de fichas, etc. Hay 17 seniors, el resto tiene que cumplir unas condiciones, pero como eso no lo explican nunca nuestros ilustres periodistas. Subir jugadores no es fácil porque es muy difícil con el nivel que se pide, y los aficionados no suelen tener mucha paciencia, por no decir ninguna, siempre alentados por los medios de desinformación. Ahora hay un portero joven fichado de calidad, y tendrá que salir cedido a un equipo donde puede jugar , porque está totalmente tapado, no es nada fácil. Eso ya ha pasado en alguna eliminatoria de copa del rey, luego pierdes y se lia la mundial porque el entrenador no ha puesto a los buenos. 
Sin olvidar una cosa fundamental, hay un entrenador real, por mucho que los aficionados nos empeñemos en ser entrenadores y saber de fútbol más que nadie.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> No
> 
> 
> Vinocius tobias. Le fichamos este año del shaktar.
> ...



Ahh el mamadou ese, sigo sin verlo, no puedes salir a por todo con alguien de su perfil.

Yo veo muy top a Rice James, el Chelsea puede vender este año para sanear se, tenemos que aprovechar.
Si no lo que digo, rachid el salana pinta muy bien, hizo una copa de África cojonuda este año.


----------



## sintripulacion (11 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jovic es un paquete, no sabe aguantar el balón de espaldas, no es alto para el remate, no es un killer, pero es que tampoco sabe jugar el balón con los pies, no se asocia, no tiene regate...
> 60 kilos... Me cuesta mucho verlo la verdad.
> 
> Tenemos en la liga gente que por la mitad lo haría mejor de suplente.



Sin ir más lejos, el delantero centro del Betis juega de espaldas de puta madre, no hay forma de quitarle el balón.
Creo que es gallego y en final de la copa del Rey hizo un partidazo.
No sé porqué pagan 60 millones por paquetes extranjeros.


----------



## xilebo (11 Jun 2022)

*Oficial: Tchouaméni, al Madrid*

El conjunto blanco se hace con el pivote que más balones recupera de Europa. Tiene 22 años y firma por cinco temporadas. Ha dicho ‘no’ al PSG por el Madrid.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Jun 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Sin ir más lejos, el delantero centro del Betis juega de espaldas de puta madre, no hay forma de quitarle el balón.
> Creo que es gallego y en final de la copa del Rey hizo un partidazo.
> No sé porqué pagan 60 millones por paquetes extranjeros.



Porque si va el Madrid le piden el doble y luego te la lían, como ya paso con Ramos y el Sevilla, luego llegan al Madrid y parecen malos jugadores. Al Madrid en ESpaña se le ha puesto muy difícil fichar, aparte del nivel de los jugadores.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Jun 2022)

De la cantera musulmana


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Jun 2022)

También tenemos a Braulio, que siempre es muy cumplidor y de refresco puede servir.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Jun 2022)

Oficial tchoua


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Jun 2022)

Fichajazo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Jun 2022)

Vamos a ser una puta roca defensiva


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Jun 2022)

*housni también es muy trabajador, recupera muy bien los balones.
*


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Jun 2022)

Los dos fichajes que ha hecho el Madrid son nivel top mundial


----------



## Edge2 (11 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Oficial tchoua



Mas inmigrantes?


----------



## Lake (11 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> También tenemos a Braulio, que siempre es muy cumplidor y de refresco puede servir.



Puede servir como reclamo para los aficionados rurales , con ese nombre Braulio entrañable que recuerda los maravillosos entornos pueblerinos.

Aunque quizá no es lo suficientemente moreno para lo que se estila últimamente en materia fichajes en el Madric


----------



## feps (11 Jun 2022)

Jovic con la selección serbia siempre cumple, pero porque sabe que con su país es un futbolista importante. En cambio en el Madrid lo tienen de aguador. 

Jovic no es ningún crack, pero como rematador de área hay pocos mejores en nuestra Liga. Y cuidado, que Benzema va a cumplir 35, jugará de titular el Mundial y probablemente Francia llegue lejos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Jovic con la selección serbia siempre cumple, pero porque sabe que con su país es un futbolista importante. En cambio en el Madrid lo tienen de aguador. Jovic no es un crack, pero como rematador de área no hay pocos mejores en nuestra Liga. Y cuidado, que Benzema va a cumplir 35 y jugará el Mundial y probablemente Francia llegue lejos.




Hazard


----------



## feps (11 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Hazard



Hazard es una incógnita. Si recupera el 80% del nivel físico que tenía en el Chelsea, Hazard jugará bastante. En septiembre lo sabremos.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (11 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Hazard es una incógnita. Si recupera el 80% del nivel físico que tenía en el Chelsea, Hazard jugará bastante. En septiembre lo sabremos.


----------



## mad2012 (11 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Qué ha pasado finalmente con el Chumino?. ¿Ha fichado por alguien?.











Oficial: Tchouaméni, al Madrid


El conjunto blanco se hace con el pivote que más balones recupera de Europa. Tiene 22 años y firma por cinco temporadas. Ha dicho 'no' al PSG por el Madrid.




as.com


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> No
> 
> 
> Vinocius tobias. Le fichamos este año del shaktar.
> ...



Extracomunitario. Como Reece James también por si se diese el caso, ninguno de los dos nos soluciona nada y a James no se le puede fichar por un pastizal para después no poder ni inscribirlo. Además creo que los extracomunitarios del filial ya ni pueden ir convocados si ya hay 3 convocados, tendría que ser baja Militão, Vinicius o Rodrygo para siquiera poder convocar al otro.

La liga empieza en dos meses y en julio/agosto no dan muchos pasaportes así que dad por seguro que cualquier rumor que leáis de jugadores extracomunitarios es una trola.


----------



## fachacine (11 Jun 2022)

Llamadme loco pero yo para dar descanso a Benzema ficharía a alguien como Morales, el del Levante, alguien que por edad y procedencia no ponga muchas quejas a chupar banquillo. Además parece buen tío y juega bien.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Extracomunitario. Como Reece James también por si se diese el caso, ninguno de los dos nos soluciona nada y a James no se le puede fichar por un pastizal para después no poder ni inscribirlo. Además creo que los extracomunitarios del filial ya ni pueden ir convocados si ya hay 3 convocados, tendría que ser baja Militão, Vinicius o Rodrygo para siquiera poder convocar al otro.
> 
> La liga empieza en dos meses y en julio/agosto no dan muchos pasaportes así que dad por seguro que cualquier rumor que leáis de jugadores extracomunitarios es una trola.




vinicius todavia no va a dar el salto a la primera plantilla del madrid. Se irá cedido y vendrá después. tiene tiempo para tener el pasaporte


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> vinicius todavia no va a dar el salto a la primera plantilla del madrid. Se irá cedido y vendrá después. tiene tiempo para tener el pasaporte



Vinicius Tobias ya está cedido por el Shakhtar, no se lo podemos ceder a nadie.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Vinicius Tobias ya está cedido por el Shakhtar, no se lo podemos ceder a nadie.




Me imagino que con opción a compra y el madrid lo comprará


----------



## Roedr (11 Jun 2022)

mad2012 dijo:


> Oficial: Tchouaméni, al Madrid
> 
> 
> El conjunto blanco se hace con el pivote que más balones recupera de Europa. Tiene 22 años y firma por cinco temporadas. Ha dicho 'no' al PSG por el Madrid.
> ...



Mamadou habemus.


----------



## Harald (11 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues el militao le ha metio un gol por la escuadra a la parienta



Esto si que es echárselo todo al volcán y no lo de #loqueno


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (11 Jun 2022)

Valverde ya es español; Rodrygo podrá jugar en Liga


El uruguayo por fin ha obtenido la nacionalidad, según informó el periodista José Luis Sánchez, de La Sexta, y libera su plaza de extracomuntario.




as.com





A Valverde le dieron la nacionalidad el 4 de septiembre y Rodrygo empezó con ficha del Castilla.

Cuidado pues con Tobías y Matheus.


----------



## Edge2 (11 Jun 2022)

Os acordais de Camila Cabello la que cantó en la final, hay nuevas fotos jajajaja


----------



## fachacine (11 Jun 2022)

Yo aprecio mucho a Casemiro pero igual es el momento perfecto para venderlo con 30 años, no es muy muy mayor, tampoco es joven pero con mucha experiencia, y tiene cartel. Lo digo porque este año Tchouameni y Camavinga no pueden chupar banquillo, y no veo a Casemiro de suplente con todos los títulos que ha ganado. Lo mismo digo de Toni Kroos.


----------



## fachacine (11 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Os acordais de Camilo Cabello la que cantó en la final, hay nuevas fotos jajajaja



Joder con menos culo también se caga


----------



## JimTonic (11 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Os acordais de Camila Cabello la que cantó en la final, hay nuevas fotos jajajaja



" Las aguas que le rodeaban se iban hinchando en amplios círculos; luego se levantaron raudas, como si se deslizaran de una montaña de hielo sumergida que emergiera rápidamente a la superficie. Se intuía un rumor sordo, un zumbido subterráneo...Todos contuvieron el aliento al surgir oblicuamente de las aguas una mole enorme, que llevaba encima cabos enmarañados, arpones y lanzas. Se elevó un instante en la atmósfera irisada, como envuelta en una grasa de finísima textura, y volvió a sumergirse en el océano. Las aguas, lanzadas a treinta pies de altura, fulgieron como enjambres de surtidores, para caer luego en una vorágine que circuía el cuerpo marmóreo de la ballena. "

Herman Melville
*Moby Dick (fragmento)*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Jun 2022)

Tiene nacionalidad inglesa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Os acordais de Camila Cabello la que cantó en la final, hay nuevas fotos jajajaja



Dios santo...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Jun 2022)

Se comienza a hablar en los corrillos de kudus Mohamed como futurible:


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se comienza a hablar en los corrillos de kudus Mohamed como futurible:



iraola ya está hablando de kudus mohamed para el rayo
lo pone la pagina web


----------



## vurvujo (11 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> No sé qué rendimiento hubiera dado Hazard sin lesiones pero sí creo que sin lesiones de Hazard Vinicius lo hubiera tenido muy difícil y probablemente hubiera sido cedido.
> 
> Y los cedidos del Madri no lo tienen fácil. Hay mucho orgullo cateto de "estos del Madri se creen que somos una piscifactoría" y a Valverde le dejaban en el banquillo en el Depor o a Lunin en el banquillo de Valladolid. Y acababan descendiendo.



Va a ser que tiene razón.

El partido donde lesionan a Hazard, el belga estaba dando una auténtica exhibición y venía mejorando mucho partido a partido.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Os acordais de Camila Cabello la que cantó en la final, hay nuevas fotos jajajaja


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (11 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Os acordais de Camila Cabello la que cantó en la final, hay nuevas fotos jajajaja



Me cago en la puta de oros!

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vurvujo (11 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Exacto, al final lo más importante son los jugadores, esos entrenadores que saben eso es lo mejor para el Madrid, otros sin embargo son los equipos de Tuchel, de Guardiola, etc, ¿quién se acuerda de los entrenadores de la época de Di stéfano, Gento, Puskas, Rial, etc? también hay otra diferencia, es que el Madrid es un equipo sin planificación deportiva, ni económica, ni tiene entrenador (alineador) ni director deportivo ni nada, gana por la suerte, los astros, la flor, etc, es la mejor explicación científica del periodismo patrio. Ah, y que no se olvide, no juega a nada y no tiene estilo, por eso nunca será recordado.



Aquí me llamaban pipero por defender a Zidane y Benzema hace dos años. Cuando este era mi única fuente de información del Madrid, de hecho era tan irrespirable el ambiente que me fui a buscar información del Madrid a YouTube. Luego lo he pensando y que alguien llame a Zidane "alineador" que tiene flor y demás lindeces solo puede venir de gente que traga mierda del Sport.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (11 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Os acordais de Camila Cabello la que cantó en la final, hay nuevas fotos jajajaja



Parece que la lleva el mismo nutricionista que a Hazard.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vurvujo (11 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues el militao le ha metio un gol por la escuadra a la parienta



 son el uno para el otro

Al menos hay pasta en casa, ojalá el niño tenga una buena vida y lo de sus padres solo sea una mala imagen producto de una juventud alocada y resulten ser grandiosos.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (11 Jun 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> son el uno para el otro
> 
> Al menos hay pasta en casa, *ojalá el niño tenga una buena vida* y lo de sus padres solo sea una mala imagen producto de una juventud alocada y resulten ser grandiosos.




Esa pareja en breve se romperá. Aquí queda escrito.


----------



## vurvujo (11 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Si, les ha funcionado mucho, tuvieron una generación buena y el resto son una mierda pinchada en un palo, sobrevalorada, cada año era un fenómeno, incluso el niño de las hormonas después de darle 140 al año y arrastrarse por Europa era el Dios del fútbol, luego ves los resultados y si no es por la mafia de la federación que tienen montada no ganan la mayoría de las últimas que ganaron. Por eso ahora no hablan de intentar fichar, porque confían mucho en la *cantera*, si tuviesen pasta no jugaba ninguno de l cantera salvo FAti y *Pedri* si acaso.
> Eso si, su relato es cojonudo, luego l a cantera con más jugadores en primera división de ligas importantes es una mierda. En parte es normal, allí han reinventado el fútbol. Confían tanto en la cantera que les falto tiempo en Navidad en fichar todo lo que pudieron, por cierto, uno retirado por la vacuña y otro que tuvieron que vender porque no podían inscribirlo. No se si este es un hilo del Madrid o un hilo de ciudadanos periodistas. Ya falta decir que la gestión económica del BArcelona es la mejor del mundo.



Pedri no es cantera farsa, ese no salió de Canarias hasta cuando iba a cumplir los 18 años.


----------



## vurvujo (11 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Para sustituir a carvajal dicen que el vinicius que tenemos en la cantera puede servir



¿Cómo se llama? ¿No es chinegro? Kevin o Bryan o algo así.

Me preocupa la banda derecha, solo tenemos a Carvajal y de parche Luquitas.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Jun 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿Cómo se llama? ¿No es chinogro? Kevin o Bryan o algo así.
> 
> Me preocupa la banda derecha, solo tenemos a Carvajal y de parche Luquitas.




Vinicius


----------



## vurvujo (11 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Esa pareja en breve se romperá. Aquí queda escrito.



En el fondo pienso lo mismo. Pero a mi los niños me conmueven mucho y quiero pensar que serán grandes padres.


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Jun 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Demasiado blanco, encima habla castellano con acento español y tiene dni....intolerapla...



Demasiado mediocre si lo comparas con Miguel o Mendy. Buena venta.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Jun 2022)

Os dais cuenta del pedazo defensa y el pedazo centro del campo que tiene el madrid?


----------



## vurvujo (11 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Oficial tchoua



Estarás contengo con Aurelio no?

Has sido su mayor defensor. Luego nos cuentas en un buen mensaje por qué te gusta tanto.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (11 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Demasiado mediocre si lo comparas con Miguel o Mendy. Buena venta.



Se llama Miguel Antuña Díaz, el chaval, creo.

Por mí como si es verde, siempre que sea bueno.


----------



## vurvujo (11 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Jovic con la selección serbia siempre cumple, pero porque sabe que con su país es un futbolista importante. En cambio en el Madrid lo tienen de aguador.
> 
> Jovic no es ningún crack, pero como rematador de área hay pocos mejores en nuestra Liga. Y cuidado, que Benzema va a cumplir 35, jugará de titular el Mundial y probablemente Francia llegue lejos.



Este año tendrá algo más de minutos. Será su última oportunidad de demostrar algo aquí.


----------



## vurvujo (11 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Hazard es una incógnita. Si recupera el 80% del nivel físico que tenía en el Chelsea, Hazard jugará bastante. En septiembre lo sabremos.



Los jugadores que van al mundial meterán la pierna poco o nada desde inicio de la liga y hasta el mundial. Especialmente los de las selecciones candidatas.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Jun 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Estarás contengo con Aurelio no?
> 
> Has sido su mayor defensor. Luego nos cuentas en un buen mensaje por qué te gusta tanto.




me fijé en él por primera vez en el España vs Francia del año pasado en la copa esa inventada. Desde entonces le he seguido en el mónaco y con la selección francesa.


----------



## vurvujo (11 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Vinicius



Estaba pensando en otro, que creo ya jugó algún partido. Pero no recuerdo el nombre.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Jun 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Estaba pensando en otro, que creo ya jugó algún partido. Pero no recuerdo el nombre.




creo que te refieres a marvin


----------



## vurvujo (11 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> creo que te refieres a marvin



Creo que sí, ese








Edito:

Exactamente ese es el que yo decía Marvin Park (sus padres Hye Sook Park y Akeem Olawale)


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Jun 2022)

dato brutalísimo de tchoua









Aurélien Tchouameni, mejor recuperador de pelotas en 2021


Autor de un año excepcional con el AS Mónaco ganó el "Premio Sofá" al mejor recuperador de pelotas en 2021.




www.asmonaco.com


----------



## feps (11 Jun 2022)

Si no tienes dinero para comprarte un Toyota, cómprate un Skoda. Qué espabilados los del Villamarín, que lo quieren regalado. 









El precio inasumible por Ceballos


El conjunto blanco pide 16,5 millones por el utrerano, cifra a la que no puede llegar el Betis hoy en día




sevilla.abc.es





16,5 millones pide el Madrid. Poco me parece, y los del Betis llorándole a Floren. ATPC.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Jun 2022)

hoy hace 









dias




de 


la


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Si no tienes dinero para comprarte un Toyota, cómprate un Skoda. Qué espabilados los del Villamarín, que lo quieren regalado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Le quieren regalado.

No se vende por menos de 20 millones


----------



## feps (11 Jun 2022)

Kroos está en el final y Modric va a jugar el Mundial. El club con los fichajes de Camavinga y Tchouaméni ha enviado unas señales muy claras de cara a la próxima temporada. No descarto incluso que el Madrid pueda traspasar a Casemiro si llegara una oferta irrechazable.

Y en cuanto a los futbolistas británicos, ni regalados. Nunca acaban de adaptarse.


----------



## Fiodor (11 Jun 2022)

El día que la palme Florentino vamos a tener un gran problema... Habría que ir pensando en la criogenización...


----------



## fachacine (11 Jun 2022)

No creo que dejen en el banquillo a un tío que cuesta casi 100 millones, si Tchouameni no viene para ser titular apaga y vámonos.


----------



## Roedr (11 Jun 2022)

Con Chumino creo que ya no hay discusión. Tendremos el equipo más feo de la historia. 

Ese tridente de Adonis: Vinitinto, Caraminga y Chumino, va a dar sustos al miedo.


----------



## VYP de Álava (11 Jun 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> El día que la palme Florentino vamos a tener un gran problema... Habría que ir pensando en la criogenización...



Espero que ya haya nombrado un delfín. El tal Riquelme que apareció por ahí me daba mala espina.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## Hermericus (11 Jun 2022)

Cuantos negros va a fichar el Madrid este año???


----------



## fachacine (11 Jun 2022)

Ya sólo falta que Courtois, Carvajal, Modric y Benzemá tomen bastante el sol este verano para que en agosto salgan 11 negros con la camiseta del Madrid


----------



## Rotto2 (11 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Cuantos negros va a fichar el Madrid este año???



Lo que hay es demasiados blanquitos, Courtois, Carvajal, Modric, Kroos y Benzema, el Madrid necesita mucha más diversity. No veo asiáticos ni gays por ejemplo. Aunque la capitana del equipo femenino es lesbiana y se ha casado con una tordac por todo lo alto.


----------



## feps (11 Jun 2022)

No le deis importancia al color de la piel. He visto más implicado a Alaba en cuatro meses que a Isco en cuatro años. Eso es lo importante.


----------



## VYP de Álava (11 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> No le deis importancia al color de la piel. He visto más implicado a Alaba en cuatro meses que a Isco en cuatro años. Eso es lo. importante.



Es una batalla perdida con el sector magufo


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (11 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> No le deis importancia al color de la piel. He visto más implicado a Alaba en cuatro meses que a Isco en cuatro años. Eso es lo importante.



Si y no.
Para empezar, Alaba segun parece es de esos que se arrodillan...

Eso le hace sentir menos la camiseta? No tiene porque, pero lo que probablemente suceda es que sea YO el que deje de implicarme con ese equipo. Es lo que hablabamos unas paginas antes... No tengo claro que me vaya a sentir representado con ese equipo, ganen , pierdan o empaten. Honestamente esta por ver.


----------



## feps (11 Jun 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Si y no.
> Para empezar, Alaba segun parece es de esos que se arrodillan...
> 
> Eso le hace sentir menos la camiseta? No tiene porque, pero lo que probablemente suceda es que sea YO el que deje de implicarme con ese equipo. Es lo que hablabamos unas paginas antes... No tengo claro que me vaya a sentir representado con ese equipo, ganen , pierdan o empaten. Honestamente esta por ver.



La ley Bosman lo cambió todo. Yo recuerdo la época en la que sólo había dos jugadores no nacionales por plantilla. Los tiempos cambian y hay que adaptarse.

En cualquier caso yo no me desprendería de los pocos españoles que tenemos, salvo que no valgan. Y apostaría por foguear a canteranos, porque ese desafecto puede llegar a producirse si acabamos teniendo una plantilla con cuatro españoles mal contados.


----------



## Rotto2 (11 Jun 2022)

Así juega Tchouaméni | Real Madrid CF


El centrocampista, de 22 años, ganó la Liga de Naciones en 2021 con la selección francesa.




www.realmadrid.com


----------



## _Suso_ (11 Jun 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> son el uno para el otro
> 
> Al menos hay pasta en casa, ojalá el niño tenga una buena vida y lo de sus padres solo sea una mala imagen producto de una juventud alocada y resulten ser grandiosos.



Militao juega bien, pero su nombre le va como anillo al dedo la verdad


----------



## VYP de Álava (11 Jun 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Militao juega bien, pero su nombre le va como anillo al dedo la verdad



Fuera del campo parece bastante tolili sinceramente


----------



## Rotto2 (11 Jun 2022)

Además de Chuache yo ficharía a Hojberg el mediocentro del Tottenham. Todo lo que se fiche para el centro del campo hace falta.


----------



## Roedr (11 Jun 2022)

Sí, éstos son los que vienen con aires de superioridad moral dándoselas de humildes.


----------



## Roedr (11 Jun 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Militao juega bien, pero su nombre le va como anillo al dedo la verdad



Si te soy honesto, cambiaría mi vida por la suya. La inteligencia no te da una vida tan buena como ser un portento del fuchibol.


----------



## _Suso_ (11 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si te soy honesto, cambiaría mi vida por la suya. La inteligencia no te da una vida tan buena como ser un portento del fuchibol.



Coño y yo, y por los del sálvame, yo me mato a currar en un curro que requiere unos conocimientos brutales y gano bastante menos que Belén Esteban.

Algunos nacen bendecidos para ganar cuartos con poco esfuerzo y al resto nos toca apechugar a lo grande, ni que la vida fuera una maquina expendedora en la que se introduce virtud y se obtiene recompensa.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (11 Jun 2022)

Me gusta el fichaje de Tchouaméni. También el de Rüdiger. De momento, comparando los que han salido y viendo los que han entrado, salimos ganando. Bale e Isco no existían, y Marcelo no estaba para muchos esfuerzos. 

Con Antonio y Aurelio ganamos físico y peligro en jugadas a balón parado y corners, donde este año sólo iba con posibilidades Militao.

Yo no me preocuparía sobre quién va a tener minutos y quién no, al final habrá para todos. Siempre hay lesiones, sanciones, etc. 

Mi preocupación viene más por el tema del delantero. Benzemá tiene prácticamente imposible repetir la temporada que se ha marcado este año. Cuando faltó, el equipo lo notó mucho. De Mariano y Jovic ya no espero nada, y no se vislumbra un delantero bueno de verdad que podamos fichar una vez que han volado los dos mejores.

La próxima temporada va a ser rara, por culpa del mundial en tierra mora. No me extrañaría que el Madrid fichase algo en el mercado de invierno, contrariamente a lo que tiene por costumbre, según como le vayan las cosas.


----------



## Paobas (11 Jun 2022)

Con esto del fichaje de Tchouameni más el fichaje de Camavinga el año anterior. Más los Kanté, Pogba, Mbappe y etc, etc, etc. Hay una pregunta que me gustaría hacer al foro: Alguien que haya estado en Francia de un tiempo a esta parte puede decir, a groso modo, qué porcentaje de la población de allí NO es de raíces francesas locales? Añadiendo a la pregunta no sólo lo relativo a su moronegrada, sino los no franceses de otros países, incluidos países europeos.


----------



## _Suso_ (11 Jun 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Con esto del fichaje de Tchouameni más el fichaje de Camavinga el año anterior. Más los Kanté, Pogba, Mbappe y etc, etc, etc. Hay una pregunta que me gustaría hacer al foro: Alguien que haya estado en Francia de un tiempo a esta parte puede decir, a groso modo, qué porcentaje de la población de allí NO es de raíces francesas locales? Añadiendo a la pregunta no sólo lo relativo a su moronegrada, sino los no franceses de otros países, incluidos países europeos.



Yo estuve en París hace más de una década y el porcentaje de negros es brutal, aunque se les ve bastante integrados, trabajando en hoteles, en restaurantes, etc.

En cambio a los musulmanes, cuyo porcentaje también es brutal no los sueles ver trabajando, es muy habitual ver a las musulmanas preguntando a los turistas si hablas ingles, a lo que es mejor responder que no, porque suena que si dices que sí te intentan sacar pasta.


----------



## Roedr (11 Jun 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Coño y yo, y por los del sálvame, yo me mato a currar en un curro que requiere unos conocimientos brutales y gano bastante menos que Belén Esteban.
> 
> Algunos nacen bendecidos para ganar cuartos con poco esfuerzo y al resto nos toca apechugar a lo grande, ni que la vida fuera una maquina expendedora en la que se introduce virtud y se obtiene recompensa.



Es el putadón de los que nacemos sin talento o sin papis chachis.


----------



## El amigo (11 Jun 2022)

Lake dijo:


> Vaya vikinga , parece que el moreno esté a punto de follarse al émulo femenino de Kroos o Modric , que eso es lo que desea .



Yo diría que la vikinga se lo ha metido a el.


----------



## El amigo (11 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Vamos a ser una puta roca defensiva



Ya veremos.


----------



## El amigo (11 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1086362



Esta en forma...


----------



## El amigo (11 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se comienza a hablar en los corrillos de kudus Mohamed como futurible:



No me parece lo suficiente. Yo soy más partidario de este futbolista que se llama
Uvuvwevwevwe Onyetenyevwe Ugwemuhwem Osas.










Uvuvwevwevwe Onyetenyevwe Ugwemuhwem Osas


Uvuvwevwevwe Onyetenyevwe Ugwemuhwem Osas (nacido el 9 de marzo de 1999) es un futbolista profesional de Kenia que juega como centrocampista central a nivel juvenil para Reddit XI. Osas nació en Nairobi y creció en Banana Hill, a 20 km de la capital de Kenia. Su padre es el dueño de un refugio...




hitlerparody.fandom.com






Es un crack


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Jun 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> No me parece lo suficiente. Yo soy más partidario de este futbolista que se llama
> Uvuvwevwevwe Onyetenyevwe Ugwemuhwem Osas.
> 
> 
> ...



lo veo lo veo
puede valer para el rayo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Jun 2022)

Cada vez se deja caer más el nombre de massana en los despachos de la planta noble del Bernabéu.


----------



## Roedr (11 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cada vez se deja caer más el nombre de massana en los despachos de la planta noble del Bernabéu.



¿Cuál es la planta noble?. ¿La que tiene whiskis buenos?.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la planta noble?. ¿La que tiene whiskis buenos?.



Ahora solo nos falta lukaku y tendríamos un plantilla competitiva para el año que viene.
Con un poco de suerte alguien nos paga una parte de ella ficha del seboso belga.


----------



## Gashegodemierda (12 Jun 2022)

El Coruña juntaba a 4000 personas a duras penas en el campo antes del Narcodepor de los 90. Los coruñeses de bien eran todos del Madrid o seguían al Liceo en hockey sobre patines. El Coruña sólo tenía tirón el el barrio chungo de Montealto y el los pueblos de la periferia Arteixo, Cambre etc.

El dinero del cartel de Cali y los trapicheos de Lendoiro en la Diputación (Y toneladas de suerte evitando el descenso en 1992) crearon una aberración historica que finalmente se ha corregido.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Jun 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Yo no me preocuparía sobre quién va a tener minutos y quién no, al final habrá para todos. Siempre hay lesiones, sanciones, etc.
> 
> Mi preocupación viene más por el tema del delantero. Benzemá tiene prácticamente imposible repetir la temporada que se ha marcado este año. Cuando faltó, el equipo lo notó mucho. De Mariano y Jovic ya no espero nada, y no se vislumbra un delantero bueno de verdad que podamos fichar una vez que han volado los dos mejores.



Ahora mismo tenemos 7 centrocampistas internacionales para 3 puestos, me parece demasiado sobre todo cuando esté año Ceballos no ha jugado una mierda y cuando si ha jugado no ha desentonado en absoluto (para el rol que tiene, se entiende). Me imagino que Ceballos saldrá traspasado, espero que no lo malvendamos, pero si Tchuminó es titular, alguien tiene que pasar a ser suplente y el escalafón va corriendo hasta que alguien se queda con los minutos de mierda de Ceballos. No sé, no acabo de verle mucho sentido a este fichaje. Igual Valverde va a ser titular por la derecha casi siempre y Modric le ha pedido al club que le limiten los minutos antes del Mundial, a lo mejor por ahí...

Lo de alante sin embargo sigue siendo un problema, si Benzema se lesiona dos meses nos vamos a la mierda. De hecho, con que haga una temporada de 25 goles ya nos metemos en problemas. Asensio, que al final son 10-15 golitos al año, el HP de Luis Enrique lo convoca ahora cuando ha hecho un final de temporada de mierda, y resulta que se ve con Jorge Mendes de agente, último año de contrato, y con posibilidades de ir a un Mundial, se va fijo. En fin, a lo mejor entre Rodrygo y la improbable resurrección de Hazard...


----------



## Andr3ws (12 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Con Chumino creo que ya no hay discusión. Tendremos el equipo más feo de la historia.
> 
> Ese tridente de Adonis: Vinitinto, Caraminga y Chumino, va a dar sustos al miedo.



Solo falta Ivan Campo atrás.


----------



## juantxxxo (12 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> No creo que dejen en el banquillo a un tío que cuesta casi 100 millones, si Tchouameni no viene para ser titular apaga y vámonos.



Va a ser una temporada muy larga y con la anomalía del mundial invernal. Minutos habrá de sobra para todos. Otro tema es ver como Carletto configura el mediocampo porque tenemos mucha tralla ahí.

Comentáis lo del delantero, ¿de verdad Jovic, que parece que con la selección las enchufa y en otros equipos también, es tan paquete? Vale que no es Benzema y tampoco un killer contrastado, pero hay cosas que no cuadran.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Jun 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Va a ser una temporada muy larga y con la anomalía del mundial invernal. Minutos habrá de sobra para todos. Otro tema es ver como Carletto configura el mediocampo porque tenemos mucha tralla ahí.
> 
> Comentáis lo del delantero, ¿de verdad Jovic, que parece que con la selección las enchufa y en otros equipos también, es tan paquete? Vale que no es Benzema y tampoco un killer contrastado, pero hay cosas que no cuadran.




es un puto tronco


----------



## Xequinfumfa (12 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Ahora mismo tenemos 7 centrocampistas internacionales para 3 puestos, me parece demasiado sobre todo cuando esté año Ceballos no ha jugado una mierda y cuando si ha jugado no ha desentonado en absoluto (para el rol que tiene, se entiende). Me imagino que Ceballos saldrá traspasado, espero que no lo malvendamos, pero si Tchuminó es titular, alguien tiene que pasar a ser suplente y el escalafón va corriendo hasta que alguien se queda con los minutos de mierda de Ceballos. No sé, no acabo de verle mucho sentido a este fichaje. Igual Valverde va a ser titular por la derecha casi siempre y Modric le ha pedido al club que le limiten los minutos antes del Mundial, a lo mejor por ahí...
> 
> Lo de alante sin embargo sigue siendo un problema, si Benzema se lesiona dos meses nos vamos a la mierda. De hecho, con que haga una temporada de 25 goles ya nos metemos en problemas. Asensio, que al final son 10-15 golitos al año, el HP de Luis Enrique lo convoca ahora cuando ha hecho un final de temporada de mierda, y resulta que se ve con Jorge Mendes de agente, último año de contrato, y con posibilidades de ir a un Mundial, se va fijo. En fin, a lo mejor entre Rodrygo y la improbable resurrección de Hazard...



El centro del campo titular va a ser el Chumino, Camavinga y Valverde. Ancelotti intentará hacer una transición ordenada y escalonada, apostando de inicio por la CMK y dándoles minutos progresivamente a los jóvenes...pero en cuanto se junten los tres en el Bernabéu un par de partidos la gente los va a pedir porque son, objetivamente, una mejor opción hoy por hoy. 

De hecho, fíjate lo que te digo, no creo que Casemiro se vaya...pero si fuera listo, Casemiro se largaba este verano. El Chumino se lo va a comer por los pies en un par de tardes.


----------



## feps (12 Jun 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> El centro del campo titular va a ser el Chumino, Camavinga y Valverde. Ancelotti intentará hacer una transición ordenada y escalonada, apostando de inicio por la CMK y dándoles minutos progresivamente a los jóvenes...pero en cuanto se junten los tres en el Bernabéu un par de partidos la gente los va a pedir porque son, objetivamente, una mejor opción hoy por hoy.
> 
> De hecho, fíjate lo que te digo, no creo que Casemiro se vaya...pero si fuera listo, Casemiro se largaba este verano. El Chumino se lo va a comer por los pies en un par de tardes.



Es más, en el improbable caso de que llegara una gran oferta por Casemiro, el club debería traspasarlo. Tiene 30 años y podría firmar su último gran contrato.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Es más, en el improbable caso de que llegara una gran oferta por Casemiro, el club debería traspasarlo. Tiene 30 años y podría firmar su último gran contrato.



Creo que la idea es que los centrocampistas viejos enseñen a los más jóvenes


----------



## feps (12 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Creo que la idea es que los centrocampistas viejos enseñen a los más jóvenes



Pero nadie acepta ser suplente. Si hipotéticamente un club ofreciera un contrato magnífico a Casemiro y le pagara al Madrid 70 kilos, ya te digo yo que tendrían que buscar otro maestro. Casemiro tiene contrato hasta 2025 pero no sé si lo acabará cumpliendo con los fichajes que han llegado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Pero nadie acepta ser suplente. Si hipotéticamente un club ofreciera un contrato magnífico a Casemiro y le pagara al Madrid 70 kilos, ya te digo yo que tendrían que buscar otro maestro. Casemiro tiene contrato hasta 2025 pero no sé si lo acabará cumpliendo con los fichajes que han llegado.




Casemiro no se va a marchar del real Madrid, cumplirá su contrato, quedan tres años, el próximo será de transición con touchamendi, y los dos que quedan son los que el club les deja para que hagan el Marcelo, esto es vivir bien y ser sebosos.
Para que va a ir a otro club rebajandose ficha con la edad que tiene y a tener que correr.


Kroos este mismo años ya tendría que empezar a ser suplente.

Lo raro es Modric el final de carrera tan acojonante que está teniendo, caso único en el fútbol.


----------



## feps (12 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Casemiro no se va a marchar del real Madrid, cumplirá su contrato, quedan tres años, el próximo será de transición con touchamendi, y los dos que quedan son los que el club les deja para que hagan el Marcelo, esto es vivir bien y ser sebosos.
> Para que va a ir a otro club rebajandose ficha con la edad que tiene y a tener que correr.
> 
> 
> ...



A Kroos espero que el club no le renueve porque acaba contrato. Lo de Modric es una incógnita, pero lo normal sería que se marchara con Kroos. Y en cuanto a Casemiro, dependerá de si hipotéticamente llegara un ofertón por él. Por 70 kilos yo le pondría un lacito.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> A Kroos espero que el club no le renueve porque acaba contrato. Lo de Modric es una incógnita, pero lo normal sería que se marchara con Kroos. Y en cuanto a Casemiro, dependerá de si hipotéticamente llegara un ofertón por él. Por 70 kilos yo le pondría un lacito.




Yo por 40 kilos vendo a caseniro.

La dos últimas temporadas han sido muy malas


----------



## feps (12 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Yo por 40 kilos vendo a caseniro.
> 
> La dos últimas temporadas han sido muy malas



Si el Madrid pretende sacar cerca de 50 por Ausencio acabando contrato, lo lógico sería que exigiera más por Casemiro, titular con Brasil y al que le restan tres años de contrato.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Si el Madrid pretende sacar cerca de 50 por Ausencio acabando contrato, lo lógico sería que exigiera más por Casemiro, titular con Brasil y al que le restan tres años de contrato.




Tiene 30 años.


----------



## feps (12 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Tiene 30 años.



Y Lewandowski 34.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Y Lewandowski 34.




pero el físico de lewan no es igual que el de casemiro

casemiro con 22 años ya era un jugador que le costaba moverse. imagínate ahora con 30....


----------



## feps (12 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> pero el físico de lewan no es igual que el de casemiro
> 
> casemiro con 22 años ya era un jugador que le costaba moverse. imagínate ahora con 30....



Lewandowski es cuatro años mayor y diez centímetros más alto, o sea que tampoco creo que esté para muchos trotes. 

El mercado está hiperinflacionado por los moros. Hace una década, nadie habría pagado un pastizal por un jugador de más de 30 años. Hoy sí. No va a comprar caro sólo el Madrid.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> A Kroos espero que el club no le renueve porque acaba contrato. Lo de Modric es una incógnita, pero lo normal sería que se marchara con Kroos. Y en cuanto a Casemiro, dependerá de si hipotéticamente llegara un ofertón por él. Por 70 kilos yo le pondría un lacito.




Nadie va a pagar 70 kilos por Casimiro ni nadie va a querer hacerse cargo de la ficha que tiene con más de 30.

Una cosa es lo que venden los periódicos aquí y otra la realidad.

Casimiro lleva dos años arrastrándose físicamente, no olvidemos que la vida deportiva de los brasileños es más corta de lo habitial.

Nadie quiere un Casimiro con esa ficha cuando ha pasado su mejor momento y pueden fichar jóvenes mamadous, no olvidemos que es centrocampista defensivo, una demarcación donde el físico es capital y a Casimiro ya no le acompaña.

Kroos supongo que le renovarán un año más como regalo pero a la baja, es si no recuerdo mal el tercero que más cobra de la plantilla por delante de Benzema o Modric por poner un ejemplo, esto se debe a que aún se le está pagando la prima de fichaje, que aún muchos creen que salió del Bayern por 25 kilos y tal.


----------



## Rotto2 (12 Jun 2022)

Hay que fichar mucho y vender mucho, el equipo es una puta mierda con la peor delantera de Europa. De no haber tenido al MEJOR ENTRENADOR DEL MUNDO Y DE LA HISTORIA para desgracia de los GILIPOLLAS que lo querían echar, y el milagro de Benzema y la ultrapotra bestial estábamos fuera en octavos.

Otro año con Vinicius Rodrygo Hazard Asensio Jovic Mariano es para pegarse un tiro.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Lewandowski es cuatro años mayor y diez centímetros más alto, o sea que tampoco creo que esté para muchos trotes.
> 
> El mercado está hiperinflacionado por los moros. Hace una década, nadie habría pagado un pastizal por un jugador de más de 30 años. Hoy sí. No va a comprar caro sólo el Madrid.




no me puedes comprar el físico de lewan con el de casemiro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Jun 2022)

Comparar a Casimiro con el joven massana, ya vale todo.

Es como comparar a ausencio con mokoko o a Lucas váter con Mohamed nembele.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Jun 2022)

Mbappe es un minundis, un niño mimado, en el PSG los focos son para Neymar y Messi y en la selección para Benzema.

Cuando los de la sub 21 francesa, en especial rachid el alkelaui y la gran promesa massana lleguen a la absoluta se dejará de hablar de él.

Siempre será un secundario.


----------



## feps (12 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> no me puedes comprar el físico de lewan con el de casemiro.



¿Y por qué no? Lewandowski tiene cuatro años más y es bastante más alto. Físicamente está mejor Casemiro que Lewandowski. 

Lo que busca el polaco es firmar un megacontrato porque sabe que su retirada está muy cerca. Pero si tú quieres creer que Lewandowski está en mejor condición física que Casemiro, me parece bien.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (12 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mbappe es un minundis, un niño mimado, en el PSG los focos son para Neymar y Messi y en la selección para Benzema.
> 
> Cuando los de la sub 21 francesa, en especial rachid el alkelaui y la gran promesa massana lleguen a la absoluta se dejará de hablar de él.
> 
> Siempre será un secundario.



Mientras no meta goles que den orejonas no pasara de crack mediatico


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Jun 2022)

Lo de Laporta es bastante lamentable. Como fiche a Lewandowski es capaz de chuparle el nabo en la misma presentación.


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no? Lewandowski tiene cuatro años más y es bastante más alto. Físicamente está mejor Casemiro que Lewandowski.
> 
> Lo que busca el polaco es firmar un megacontrato porque sabe que su retirada está muy cerca. Pero si tú quieres creer que Lewandowski está en mejor condición física que Casemiro, me parece bien.



Pero te aseguras 25 goles como mínimo.


----------



## feps (12 Jun 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Pero te aseguras 25 goles como mínimo.



Por eso hace bien en querer marcharse del Bayern si los moros le pagan un pastizal. Es parecido a lo que se benefició el Atlético con el primer año de Luis Suárez.

El caso de Modric es excepcional, porque lo normal es que la mayoría de los futbolistas con 32 años estén en su declive. Le pasa a Kroos y al 99% de futbolistas. La naturaleza manda.


----------



## JimTonic (12 Jun 2022)

Yo fichaba a pique zy la a decía que como no ganarán la 15 orejona, ese Chavalitos tan guapo del vestuario iba a tener un tete a tete con cada una de las madres y hermanas


Ya verías como corrían todos


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no? Lewandowski tiene cuatro años más y es bastante más alto. Físicamente está mejor Casemiro que Lewandowski.
> 
> Lo que busca el polaco es firmar un megacontrato porque sabe que su retirada está muy cerca. Pero si tú quieres creer que Lewandowski está en mejor condición física que Casemiro, me parece bien.




Porque no.

Cademiro siempre ha sido un tío de complexión fuerte. Muy ancho y muy lento en movimientos.

Lewan todo lo contrario.


----------



## juantxxxo (12 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Casimiro lleva dos años arrastrándose físicamente, *no olvidemos que la vida deportiva de los brasileños es más corta de lo habitial*.


----------



## feps (12 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Porque no.
> 
> Cademiro siempre ha sido un tío de complexión fuerte. Muy ancho y muy lento en movimientos.
> 
> Lewan todo lo contrario.



Pues para ser muy lento defensivamente, Casemiro llegaba a todo. Pero para ti la perra gorda si te empecinas en que Lewandowski con 34 años está en mejor condición física.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Pues para ser muy lento defensivamente, Casemiro llegaba a todo. Pero para ti la perra gorda si te empecinas en que Lewandowski con 34 años está en mejor condición física.




A casemiro le cuesta mucho correr para delante y para atrás.


----------



## xilebo (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## Chichimango (12 Jun 2022)

Yo no creo que Chumi, Carapinga y Valverde vayan a ser los centrocampistas titulares del Madrid a medio plazo. Los tres son muy buenos y muy jóvenes, pero me temo que sus perfiles se sobreponen: hay mucho dinamismo y mucha contención, pero falta creación (Modric) y control de juego (Kroos). Dicen que el Chumi no es malo controlando el ritmo de partido, ya veremos, podría valer. Pero en cuanto a creación de juego... uff. Quizá es que Modric es mucho Modric, un futbolista único, insustituible, y tendremos que acostumbrarnos a vivir sin él.


----------



## feps (12 Jun 2022)

Lo que no puede hacer el Madrid es ser idiota pagando el oro y el moro (nunca mejor dicho) por los fichajes, y luego traspasar a precio de saldo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Jun 2022)

Negral Madrid


----------



## Woden (12 Jun 2022)

Cincuenta euros ya serían 50 euros más de lo que vale el mierdaseca este.


----------



## hartman (12 Jun 2022)

florentino probando la plantilla.
umm no esta mal pero le falta mas negro.


----------



## feps (12 Jun 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Cincuenta euros ya serían 50 euros más de lo que vale el mierdaseca este.



Por menos de 40 kilos el Madrid no está dispuesto a traspasar Ausencio. En un mercado tan inflacionado me parece un precio normal.


----------



## VYP de Álava (12 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Por menos de 40 kilos el Madrid no está dispuesto a traspasar Ausencio. En un mercado tan inflacionado me parece un precio normal.



Quedándole un año de contrato como no lo vas a vender por 40


----------



## hartman (12 Jun 2022)

a quien vais a robarl.... digo vender a visco?


----------



## hartman (12 Jun 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Quedándole un año de contrato como no lo vas a vender por 40



losertegui creo que le gustaba pero tiene mercado en italia.


----------



## feps (12 Jun 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Quedándole un año de contrato como no lo vas a vender por 40



A Hazard le quedaba un año en un mercado mucho menos inflacionado que el actual. El Madrid pagó casi el triple.


----------



## VYP de Álava (12 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> A Hazard le quedaba un año en un mercado mucho menos inflacionado que el actual. El Madrid pagó casi el triple.



Ya pero Ausencio en su vida ha hecho nada para justificar que paguen por el ni la mitad de lo de Hazard


----------



## feps (12 Jun 2022)

Pues entonces no será traspasado.


----------



## vurvujo (12 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Si el Madrid pretende sacar cerca de 50 por Ausencio acabando contrato, lo lógico sería que exigiera más por Casemiro, titular con Brasil y al que le restan tres años de contrato.



¿50 por Asensio?

Estás fumando la misma mierda que los de Barcelona diciendo que van a traer a Lewandoski.

La mitad de eso y FloPer tarda 1 microsegundo en firmar.


----------



## vurvujo (12 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Pensé que el máximo de un contrato era 5 años.


----------



## vurvujo (12 Jun 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Negral Madrid



Falta ahí el negrazo Mendy.

Los mulatos Militao, Alaba, Casemiro, Rodigo y Mariano.

Seguimos siendo el equipo más facha de todos. Hace 3-4 años decían que éramos muy xenófobos y racistas, especialmente Florentino, porque no había ni un negro.


----------



## Silluzollope (12 Jun 2022)

hartman dijo:


> a quien vais a robarl.... digo vender a visco?



dentro de dos semanas será un desempleado más. En todo caso la pregunta es a quien va a engañar el.


----------



## fachacine (12 Jun 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Va a ser una temporada muy larga y con la anomalía del mundial invernal. Minutos habrá de sobra para todos. Otro tema es ver como Carletto configura el mediocampo porque tenemos mucha tralla ahí.
> 
> Comentáis lo del delantero, ¿de verdad Jovic, que parece que con la selección las enchufa y en otros equipos también, es tan paquete? Vale que no es Benzema y tampoco un killer contrastado, pero hay cosas que no cuadran.



Si seguramente no es mal jugador, pero es gélido, no transmite emoción, y si algo nos demuestra la experiencia es que ese tipo de jugadores gélidos no triunfan en el Madrid, hace falta mucha sangre caliente para jugar en el Madrid, y transmitir esa sangre y ese nervio a la afición. Pasa lo mismo con Asensio, es un tio que no transmite.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Jun 2022)

Y kounde a la venta por 60millones


----------



## feps (12 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Si seguramente no es mal jugador, pero es gélido, no transmite emoción, y si algo nos demuestra la experiencia es que ese tipo de jugadores gélidos no triunfan en el Madrid, hace falta mucha sangre caliente para jugar en el Madrid, y transmitir esa sangre y ese nervio a la afición. Pasa lo mismo con Asensio, es un tio que no transmite.



Pero Asensio ha jugado mucho, le han dado un montón de oportunidades. A Jovic en cambio no le han dado tres partidos seguidos como titular. No son comparables en absoluto.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Jun 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Falta ahí el negrazo Mendy.
> 
> Los mulatos Militao, Alaba, Casemiro, Rodigo y Mariano.
> 
> Seguimos siendo el equipo más facha de todos. Hace 3-4 años decían que éramos muy xenófobos y racistas, especialmente Florentino, porque no había ni un negro.



Prefiero que me llamen racista que tener el equipo como esta ahora.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Jun 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Yo no creo que Chumi, Carapinga y Valverde vayan a ser los centrocampistas titulares del Madrid a medio plazo. Los tres son muy buenos y muy jóvenes, pero me temo que sus perfiles se sobreponen: hay mucho dinamismo y mucha contención, pero falta creación (Modric) y control de juego (Kroos). Dicen que el Chumi no es malo controlando el ritmo de partido, ya veremos, podría valer. Pero en cuanto a creación de juego... uff. Quizá es que Modric es mucho Modric, un futbolista único, insustituible, y tendremos que acostumbrarnos a vivir sin él.




Se necesita un creador, un temporizador de juego como lo es modric.

Touchamendi, camavinga y valverde sin otra cosa.

Tal vez deban rastrear el mercado magrebi, la joya que esta despuntando se llama mohamed el minawi y tiene mucha proyección.


----------



## vurvujo (12 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y kounde a la venta por 60millones



-Buenas tardes Sevilla, ¿cuál es el precio de Koundé?.
-¿Con quién hablo?.
-Soy el Manchester City.
-Sí, mira, el precio de Koundé es 60 millones.


-Buenas tardes Sevilla, ¿cuál es el precio de Koundé?
-¿Con quién hablo?.
-Soy el Wolverhampton.
-Sí, mira, el precio de Koundé es 60 millones.


-Buenas tardes Sevilla, ¿cuál es el precio de Koundé?
-¿Con quién hablo?.
-Soy Florentino Pérez
-Sí, mira, el precio de Koundé es 120 millones.


----------



## vurvujo (12 Jun 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Prefiero que me llamen racista que tener el equipo como esta ahora.



ok


----------



## VYP de Álava (12 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Si seguramente no es mal jugador, pero es gélido, no transmite emoción, y si algo nos demuestra la experiencia es que ese tipo de jugadores gélidos no triunfan en el Madrid, hace falta mucha sangre caliente para jugar en el Madrid, y transmitir esa sangre y ese nervio a la afición. Pasa lo mismo con Asensio, es un tio que no transmite.



Y además de eso, los millones que pierdes por tenerlo hasta que acabe contrato. No merece la pena bajo ninguna circunstancia.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Jun 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> -Buenas tardes Sevilla, ¿cuál es el precio de Koundé?.
> -¿Con quién hablo?.
> -Soy el Manchester City.
> -Sí, mira, el precio de Koundé es 60 millones.
> ...




Por eso soy anti cerdillista


----------



## fachacine (12 Jun 2022)

Esta mañana me ha dado por ver estadísticas en wikipedia al más puro estilo @cebollo y sorprende cómo en la época de su Florentineza se ha impuesto una cosa de sentido común y es que los grandes jugadores permanecen 9 ó más años seguidos en el club. Igual los más jóvenes no lo recuerdan pero hubo una época, antes de Florentino, con Lorenzo Sanz, Calderón etc en que los grandes jugadores no nos duraban nada:


*Pedja Mijatovic*, caso paradigmático, jugador de leyenda por conseguir con su gol la séptima...y ahí termina la leyenda. Lo fichamos a final del 96 con 27 años y se fue a final del 99 con 30 años, osea sólo 3 temporadas. Gana la liga con Capello en su primer año, gana la Champions con Heynkes en su segundo año, y al tercer año como no gana nada se va, y encima se va del Madrid a la Florentina. Muy flojo, muy triste.
*Davor Suker*, los mismo 3 años que Mijatovic, era un crack goleador cuando lo fichamos pero a partir del segundo año no pudo o no supo competir con Morientes
*Clarence Seedorf* otro caso que dió buen resultado y tras el año en blanco también se va, encima se fue a mediados de la 99-00 con lo que no llegó a levantar la Octava. 3 años y medio en el club. Al menos este luego acabó en el Milan donde ganó 2 Champions a las órdenes de Ancelotti en 2003 y 2007.
*Claude Makelele *otro que se hizo con la manija del centro del campo y que sólo nos duró 3 años (del 2000 al 2003) para irse al Chelsea porque le pagaban más.
Frente a esto tenemos en la época de Florentino:

*Marcelo*, 16 temporadas en el club
*Benzema*, 13 temporadas en el club
*Modric*, 10 temporadas en el club
*Cristiano*, 9 temporadas en el Club
*Bale*, 9 temporadas en el club (aunque una cedido al Tottenham)
*Casemiro*, 9 temporadas en el club (aunque una cedido al Oporto)
*Isco*, 9 temporadas en el club
*Carvajal*, 9 temporadas en el club
*Kroos*, 8 temporadas en el club
Esta es una de las claves del éxito de Florentino, aunque quizá también haya una mejor gestión económica y una mayor recaudación que en la época de Lorenzo Sanz para mantener a estos jugadores.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y kounde a la venta por 60millones



Koundé es un retaco de 1'78. Para el Sevilla en la liga española, que defiende bien y concede poco, más o menos sirve, y eso que a veces juega de lateral. Lo pones en un bombardeo en Munich y nos cascan tres goles de cabeza en 10 minutos.

Serviría solo si pasamos a defensa de 5, y con Vinicius en la plantilla eso es imposible.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Jun 2022)

Y si enseñamos a jugar a mendy por la derecha??

Tampoco es tan dificil, es lo mismo pero por la derecha.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Jun 2022)

Me estan pasado videos que se ven en Valdebebas de una tal Amin Nkoto, y podriamos estar hablando del messi marfileño.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Esta mañana me ha dado por ver estadísticas en wikipedia al más puro estilo @cebollo y sorprende cómo en la época de su Florentineza se ha impuesto una cosa de sentido común y es que los grandes jugadores permanecen 9 ó más años seguidos en el club. Igual los más jóvenes no lo recuerdan pero hubo una época, antes de Florentino, con Lorenzo Sanz, Calderón etc en que los grandes jugadores no nos duraban nada:
> 
> 
> *Pedja Mijatovic*, caso paradigmático, jugador de leyenda por conseguir con su gol la séptima...y ahí termina la leyenda. Lo fichamos a final del 96 con 27 años y se fue a final del 99 con 30 años, osea sólo 3 temporadas. Gana la liga con Capello en su primer año, gana la Champions con Heynkes en su segundo año, y al tercer año como no gana nada se va, y encima se va del Madrid a la *Florentina*. Muy flojo, muy triste.
> ...



Te ha engañado el subconsciente, viva su florentineza!


----------



## Rotto2 (12 Jun 2022)

Casemiro y Mendy van a salir probablemente.


----------



## Raul83 (12 Jun 2022)

El Madrid el año que viene puede jugar con hasta 8 negros y que el único blanco sea el portero.

Rudiger, Alaba, Militao, Mendy, Camavinga, Tchouameni, Vinicius y Rodrygo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Jun 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> El Madrid el año que viene puede jugar con hasta 8 negros y que el único blanco sea el portero.
> 
> Rudiger, Alaba, Militao, Mendy, Camavinga, Tchouameni, Vinicius y Rodrygo.




Todavía no ha terminado el mercado de fichajes...


----------



## feps (12 Jun 2022)

Pero qué pesados estáis algunos con el tema de los negros. Estamos en el año 2022 y el Real Madrid es un club universal. Si respetan el escudo, como si son de color azul.


----------



## hartman (12 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y kounde a la venta por 60millones



se lo lleva el chelsea o el bayern.
y puede que por menos dinero la directiva del sevilla si le tiras billetes de 20 euros lo flipa.


----------



## cebollo (12 Jun 2022)

Se juntan varios factores. Por juego más duro, más lesiones y peor medicina deportiva y peor preparación física las carreras antes eran más cortas. A los 32 estaban muy acabados la mayoría.

Y al haber menos televisiones y no haber Internet había menos información. Jugadores muy buenos tardaban mucho en ser descubiertos. Se daban situaciones absurdas como que Bebeto estuviera en el Depor al mismo tiempo que Kodro en el Barcelona o Zamorano en el Real Madrid. 

Florentino aprendió de su primera etapa que fichar a un jugador muy bueno pero de 29 años (Zidane) es un error, es un fichaje tardío. Mijatovic, Figo, muchos jugadores llegaron al menos dos años tarde. 

Mirando el lado bueno jugadores fichados acertadamente muy jóvenes: Hierro, Ramos, Marcelo. Incluso Di Maria y Ozil fueron vendidos por mucho más de lo que costaron.


----------



## Paobas (12 Jun 2022)

Gashegodemierda dijo:


> El Coruña juntaba a 4000 personas a duras penas en el campo antes del Narcodepor de los 90. Los coruñeses de bien eran todos del Madrid o seguían al Liceo en hockey sobre patines. El Coruña sólo tenía tirón el el barrio chungo de Montealto y el los pueblos de la periferia Arteixo, Cambre etc.
> 
> El dinero del cartel de Cali y los trapicheos de Lendoiro en la Diputación (Y toneladas de suerte evitando el descenso en 1992) crearon una aberración historica que finalmente se ha corregido.



Fue un grande, shur. En los 90' e inicios de los 00' fue un grande. Recuerdo el fútbol desde 1995 y no olvido lo que suponía para el Madrid visitar Riazor durante más de 15 años. Casi cada visita era una derrota. Muchas de ellas, por paliza. Y en Balaídos, más o menos lo mismo. Para el Madrid, visitar Galicia era un dolor de muelas en aquella época.


----------



## VYP de Álava (12 Jun 2022)

Gashegodemierda dijo:


> El Coruña juntaba a 4000 personas a duras penas en el campo antes del Narcodepor de los 90. Los coruñeses de bien eran todos del Madrid o seguían al Liceo en hockey sobre patines. El Coruña sólo tenía tirón el el barrio chungo de Montealto y el los pueblos de la periferia Arteixo, Cambre etc.
> 
> El dinero del cartel de Cali y los trapicheos de Lendoiro en la Diputación (Y toneladas de suerte evitando el descenso en 1992) crearon una aberración historica que finalmente se ha corregido.



Imagina estar tan ardido con el Depor. Supera ya el rencor macho.


----------



## VYP de Álava (12 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Pero nadie acepta ser suplente. Si hipotéticamente un club ofreciera un contrato magnífico a Casemiro y le pagara al Madrid 70 kilos, ya te digo yo que tendrían que buscar otro maestro. Casemiro tiene contrato hasta 2025 pero no sé si lo acabará cumpliendo con los fichajes que han llegado.



Obviamente no, porque querrá mantener si estatus con Brasil. Si se va al banquillo, Fabinho le va a quitar el puesto. No creo que salga este año, pero el verano que viene si la transición sale como lo planeado, tendrá que salir.


----------



## qbit (12 Jun 2022)

Comunicado Oficial: Marcelo | Real Madrid CF


Web Oficial del Real Madrid con las últimas noticias, fotos, videos y venta de entradas para los partidos.




www.realmadrid.com


----------



## qbit (12 Jun 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Fue un grande, shur. En los 90' e inicios de los 00' fue un grande. Recuerdo el fútbol desde 1995 y no olvido lo que suponía para el Madrid visitar Riazor durante más de 15 años. Casi cada visita era una derrota. Muchas de ellas, por paliza. Y en Balaídos, más o menos lo mismo. Para el Madrid, visitar Galicia era un dolor de muelas en aquella época.



El Madrid tenía órdenes de no ganar en ese estadio, igual que lo tuvo de no ganar en el campo del Farsa antes durante 20 años lo menos. Hasta que se hartó y los mandó a la mierda. Ya he contado el proceso varias veces.


----------



## qbit (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## feps (12 Jun 2022)

@cebollo

Es que gastarse un pastizal en jugadores rozando la treintena es una estupidez. Figo, sin ir más lejos, sólo tuvo un año realmente bueno, el primero. Zidane estuvo cinco años pero los mejores con diferencia fueron los dos primeros.

Lo acertado es fichar como se hizo con Ramos, Di María, Morientes, Roberto Carlos, Benzema, Cristiano, Militao, etc. Todos ellos llegaron al Madrid como máximo con 24 años. 

Por eso nunca acabé de entender por qué se pagó un pastizal por Hazard, el fichaje más caro de la historia del Madrid. Rozaba la treintena y estaba a punto de acabar su contrato.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Jun 2022)

brutal


----------



## feps (12 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> brutal



El Sálvame del fútbol. No llega a detritus.


----------



## Paobas (12 Jun 2022)

qbit dijo:


> El Madrid tenía órdenes de no ganar en ese estadio, igual que lo tuvo de no ganar en el campo del Farsa antes durante 20 años lo menos. Hasta que se hartó y los mandó a la mierda. Ya he contado el proceso varias veces.



Cómo que tenía órdenes???


----------



## feps (12 Jun 2022)

¿Cuánto valdrá Ausencio dentro de un año si se pasa su última temporada chupando banquillo? Este chico tiene menos luces de lo que ya aparentaba. Aun así, se irá traspasado en verano.









El Madrid se teme la jugada de Mendes: Asensio, gratis en 2023


El futuro de Asensio continúa sin esclarecerse, aunque son varias opciones la que maneja el balear. Su nuevo y reconocido agente, Jorge Mendes, está comandando las conversaciones con la entidad blanca, pero no existe ningún acuerdo.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (12 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> ¿Cuánto valdrá Ausencio dentro de un año si se pasa su última temporada chupando banquillo? Este chico tiene menos luces de lo que ya aparentaba. Aun así, se irá traspasado en verano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Asensio con Mendes se va fijo. Otra cosa es a qué equipo títere. Yo creo que se va a uno de paso y al año siguiente al Milan.

Así cobra comisión doble.


----------



## feps (12 Jun 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Asensio con Mendes se va fijo. Otra cosa es a qué equipo títere. Yo creo que se va a uno de paso y al año siguiente al Milan.
> 
> Así cobra comisión doble.



Dicen que el United es el mejor colocado.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## feps (12 Jun 2022)

Hoy juega nuevamente Jovic. En Serbia es titular indiscutible. Yo sigo pensando que este jugador es perfectamente aprovechable. El problema es que resulta difícil marcar estando en el banquillo.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (12 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lo de alante sin embargo sigue siendo un problema, si Benzema se lesiona dos meses nos vamos a la mierda. De hecho, con que haga una temporada de 25 goles ya nos metemos en problemas. Asensio, que al final son 10-15 golitos al año, el HP de Luis Enrique lo convoca ahora cuando ha hecho un final de temporada de mierda, y resulta que se ve con Jorge Mendes de agente, último año de contrato, y con posibilidades de ir a un Mundial, se va fijo. En fin, a lo mejor entre Rodrygo y la improbable resurrección de Hazard...




Quitando los dos delanteros gordos, que ya se han llevado los jeques, anda por ahí Lewandowsky, deseando dejar el Bayer. Es bueno y no me gustaría que acabase en el barsa. Ahora parece que hay varios equipos ya detrás de él, incluido el QSG cómo no. Es verdad que su tiempo de venir al Madrid pasó, pero un año o dos le puede quedar. 

El caso es tener a alguien de ciertas garantías, porque el temporadón de Benzema no es fácil que lo pueda repetir. Va a ser muy complicado fichar a un crack para la delantera, cuando lo haya. A ver si saliese alguno por Brasil o así, pero siempre vas a tener a los jeques detrás, como ha ocurrido este año.


----------



## Th89 (12 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Dicen que el United es el mejor colocado.



Les encanta quemar dinero a los red devils.

Me va a dar hasta pena endosarles a semejante paquete, no es un equipo que me caiga mal.


----------



## Gashegodemierda (12 Jun 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Imagina estar tan ardido con el Depor. Supera ya el rencor macho.



¿Rencor? ¿Porqué?¿Qué he dicho que sea mentira?


----------



## fachacine (12 Jun 2022)

La novia de Tchouameni tiene más muslo que Roberto Carlos. Culona rollo Serena Williams, modelo de tercera fila, ahora cuando empiece en el Madrid tendrá acceso a zorras de primer nivel.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (12 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> La novia de Tchouameni tiene más muslo que Roberto Carlos. Culona rollo Serena Williams, modelo de tercera fila, ahora cuando empiece en el Madrid tendrá acceso a zorras de primer nivel.



JODER MENUDOS JAMONES SE SACAN DE AHÍ


----------



## feps (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## fachacine (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Jun 2022)

Con la venta de ausencio al united por 50 millones podríamos fichar a Mohamed el abdula poniendo otros 50 más.
Sería una movimiento excelente.


----------



## Cuqui (12 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> La novia de Tchouameni tiene más muslo que Roberto Carlos. Culona rollo Serena Williams, modelo de tercera fila, ahora cuando empiece en el Madrid tendrá acceso a zorras de primer nivel.



De tercera fila porque los diseñadores son maricones.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> La novia de Tchouameni tiene más muslo que Roberto Carlos. Culona rollo Serena Williams, modelo de tercera fila, ahora cuando empiece en el Madrid tendrá acceso a zorras de primer nivel.



Me da a mi que hara el cambio de las 3 c. Casa, coche y compañera...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


>



Lo mismo khedira sobra y tal


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo mismo khedira sobra y tal



Pues yo creo que sobra Makelele...


----------



## Policía Pérez (13 Jun 2022)

Que asco el hilo este petado de follanegros


----------



## vurvujo (13 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>



Que James es británico y las plazas de extracomunitarios ya están cubiertas... no va a venir a menos que eches a Militao, Viniciuos o Rodrygo.


----------



## vurvujo (13 Jun 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Pues yo creo que sobra Makelele...



¿Khedira lo pones sobre Makelele?


----------



## Teofrasto (13 Jun 2022)

El plan kalergi de Florentino


----------



## juantxxxo (13 Jun 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Asensio con Mendes se va fijo. Otra cosa es a qué equipo títere. Yo creo que se va a uno de paso y al año siguiente al Milan.
> 
> Así cobra comisión doble.



Me da que busca un super contrato y acabar aquí lo que le queda para ganar más pasta con prima de fichaje y esas cosas. 



feps dijo:


> Hoy juega nuevamente Jovic. En Serbia es titular indiscutible. Yo sigo pensando que este jugador es perfectamente aprovechable. El problema es que resulta difícil marcar estando en el banquillo.



Parece que el Mónaco ha preguntado por Jovic y alguno más. Sólo faltaba que se marcara un Morientes. Hay algo con este jugador que se nos escapa, no sé si problemas de adaptación o lo que sea.


----------



## Th89 (13 Jun 2022)

Si Ausencio aguanta un año solo demuestra la poca sangre que le corre por las venas y lo mierda que es.

Tiene 26 palos y un Mundial a las puertas, cualquier jugador con un poco de ambición se iría a un sitio donde juegue estos meses y se asegure ir a Qatar. En el siguiente tendrá 30 y viendo su carrera...

Y esa es otra, yo no sé qué se piensa que le van a soltar de prima, ni que fuera una superestrella o algo. Tiene que tener un entorno donde se la maman cosa mala y no ve la realidad tal como es.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jun 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Pues yo creo que sobra Makelele...




Hombre, sin coñas, poner a khedira por encima de mekelele, uno era top mundial en su posición con los galácticos y el otro no sabemos bien que hacía.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Jun 2022)

Y mientras tanto el Liverpool pagando 100 por un tal Darwin


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Jun 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Pedri no es cantera farsa, ese no salió de Canarias hasta cuando iba a cumplir los 18 años.



GRacias, buen recordatorio, una demostración más de la mierda Masia.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> No le deis importancia al color de la piel. He visto más implicado a Alaba en cuatro meses que a Isco en cuatro años. Eso es lo importante.



Alaba en el primer partido estaba más implicado que jugadores de la cantera que han pasado por el equipo, y es una pena.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hombre, sin coñas, poner a khedira por encima de mekelele, uno era top mundial en su posición con los galácticos y el otro no sabemos bien que hacía.



Makelele recuperaba balones pero fallaba cualquier pase a mas de 4 metros. Eso si, pedia pasta y reconocimiento como si fuera Redondo... No me puedo creer tanto elogio...Por cierto, mas alla del Madrid que hizo a nivel de clubes?


----------



## Andr3ws (13 Jun 2022)

Buenos dias,

En este lunes caluroso quiero rendir homenaje a un fichaje Madridista que pocos recuerdan.







Recuerdo el dia del fichaje, escuchando "El Larguero" en la SER:

"Describe como es el juego de Balic"
"Es como Figo, pero más rápido"
Se escuchan carcajadas en el estudio....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jun 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Makelele recuperaba balones pero fallaba cualquier pase a mas de 4 metros. Eso si, pedia pasta y reconocimiento como si fuera Redondo... No me puedo creer tanto elogio...Por cierto, mas alla del Madrid que hizo a nivel de clubes?



Makelele era el único que corría en el Madrid de los galácticos, recuperaba y nunca fallaba pases, el mismo sabía bien cuáles eran sus limitaciones y virtudes, le fue muy bien en el Chelsea y con Francia, era un medio defensivo no organizador.

Khedira era mucho más limitado técnicamente y con la mitad de fisico, no tenía pase, ni regate, ni desplazamiento en largo, ni gol, pero es que además como medio defensivo físicamente no le llegaba y además perdía la marca constantemente.

Luego ya si hablamos de redondo es que ese era dios directamente y Casimiro ha tenido unos años muy buenos también.

Simplemente khedira no está al nivel de esos.


----------



## Andr3ws (13 Jun 2022)

Yo a Sami Khedira nunca le encontre su punto, pero el tio debía de tener algo para los que entienden de furgol.
En su época era titular indiscutible con Alemania.







El tipo fue titular en el 1-7 que le endosan a Brazil.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Jun 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Que James es británico y las plazas de extracomunitarios ya están cubiertas... no va a venir a menos que eches a Militao, Viniciuos o Rodrygo.



de vinicius estan tramitando su pasaporte español
aunque el gobierno la federacion y todos esos hijos de perra estan haciendo lo imposible para retrasarlo todo lo que pueden
a diferencia de ansu fati del Farsa VARsa que se lo tramitaron via express lo mas rapido posible


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Jun 2022)

Parece que mendes quiere sacar a ausencio del Madrid ya.

A ver si hay suerte y le colocamos por unos 30 millones


----------



## xilebo (13 Jun 2022)

*La otra cara de Tchouaméni*

Las cualidades futbolísticas del nuevo fichaje del Madrid saltan a la vista, pero desde AS echamos un vistazo a su lado más personal.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Jun 2022)

habré visto el chiringuipollas 4 o 5 veces como mucho
basicamente en los dias de las heroicas del madrid en esta copa europa y tambien en las cagadas de la farsa
y a este tio le habia visto en un par de ocasiones y me habian parecido algo coherentes sus comentarios







hasta que claro : veo que resulta que es del valencia
ese equipo filial del VARsa , valenciANOs rabiosos antimadridistas

y estan sacando sus ultimos comentarios en tuiter
y es para comprobar el odio y rabia antimadridista que tienen estos "periodistas" seguidores del mierda valencia

el cara cacahuete este lleva varios tuits atacando al madrid con sus mentiras diciendo que el madrid juega sucio financieramente
le estan poniendo fino con las respuestas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> habré visto el chiringuipollas 4 o 5 veces como mucho
> basicamente en los dias de las heroicas del madrid en esta copa europa y tambien en las cagadas de la farsa
> y a este tio le habia visto en un par de ocasiones y me habian parecido algo coherentes sus comentarios
> 
> ...



Otra chorrada con lo de los derechos de TV..
Nunca aprenden que el dinero moro y ruso judio es lo que inyecta en plan esteroides a los equipos de la premier?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Jun 2022)

es que esas son las 2 diferencias con las ilegalidades de los clubs estado :

1 - el dinero con el que el madrid opera , lo genera el propio madrid con sus propios beneficios
2 - el madrid respeta los limites economicos de la uefa etc

VS

1 - el dinero con el que los clubs estado operan , se lo dan paises productores de petroleo
2 - los clubs estado NO respetan los limites economicos de la uefa etc



la mentira de estos rabiosos "periodistas" antimadridistas es querer hacer pasar como ilegal al madrid en la liga Española , simplemente porque tiene mas presupuesto que los demas equipos de la liga , y para ello claro intentan compararlo con los clubs estado y sus ilegalidades , lo cual es una manipulacion y falsedad total


----------



## Andr3ws (13 Jun 2022)

Cuando el R.Madrid o el Barça visitan los campos de equipos pedorros, aprovechan ese dopping financiero para cobrarle a los paisanos las entradas más caras de la temporada o lo declaran "día del Club" donde hasta los socios-abonados tienen que apoquinar. 
Lo de siempre, ya sabeis....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Cuando el R.Madrid o el Barça visitan los campos de equipos pedorros, aprovechan ese dopping financiero para cobrarle a los paisanos las entradas más caras de la temporada o lo declaran "día del Club" donde hasta los socios-abonados tienen que apoquinar.
> Lo de siempre, ya sabeis....




Esperemos que Florencio monte rápido la super liga, con equipos históricos europeos y nada de equipos de mohameds ni minundis.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Makelele era el único que corría en el Madrid de los galácticos, recuperaba y nunca fallaba pases, el mismo sabía bien cuáles eran sus limitaciones y virtudes, le fue muy bien en el Chelsea y con Francia, era un medio defensivo no organizador.
> 
> Khedira era mucho más limitado técnicamente y con la mitad de fisico, no tenía pase, ni regate, ni desplazamiento en largo, ni gol, pero es que además como medio defensivo físicamente no le llegaba y además perdía la marca constantemente.
> 
> ...



Que fuera el unico que corria y recuperaba balones no le convierte en Redondo, le convierte en el unico que hacia el trabajo sucio. Si hubiese sido tan consciente de sus limitaciones no se hubiera enfurruñado con el club por no tener ni el sueldo ni el cache de las estrellas que fue lo que le llevo a ponerse en rebeldia y a marcharse.

Sobre su marcha al Chelsea...no le segui, pero creo que sus años de gloria no fueron comparables.

Khedira me parece que si, nunca fue el mejor en nada pero ayudo en labores oscuras, como Makelele, siendo uno de los hombres fuertes del vestuario de Mourinho, con mejor actitud que Makelele y sin creerse mas de lo que era. Por cierto, mitico su giligol al Barcelona para asegurar la liga que gano Mourinho a Pepico...


----------



## Gashegodemierda (13 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Por cierto, mas alla del Madrid que hizo a nivel de clubes?



Miremos los tres años de la salida de Makelele del Madrid 2003-2006.
-Makelele: Dos Premiers, Copa y un par de títulos menores (Supercopa y Copa de la liga). Jugador del año del Chelsea en el 2006, y elegido para el FIFPro World XI en ek 2005. Eso porque has dicho "a nivel de clubes" sino metíamos subcampeón del mundo con Francia.

-Galácticos sin Makelele: La supercopa de la liga que se ganó con Makelele


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Jun 2022)

Gashegodemierda dijo:


> Miremos los tres años de la salida de Makelele del Madrid 2003-2006.
> -Makelele: Dos Premiers, Copa y un par de títulos menores (Supercopa y Copa de la liga). Jugador del año del Chelsea en el 2006, y elegido para el FIFPro World XI en ek 2005. Eso porque has dicho "a nivel de clubes" sino metíamos subcampeón del mundo con Francia.
> 
> -Galácticos sin Makelele: La supercopa de la liga que se ganó con Makelele



Eso lo unico que demuestra es que no encontro un sustituto mejor, no que no lo hubiera en el mercado y que la plantilla estaba muy descompensada.
Era un jugador importante para ese Madrid, pero en el mercado habia cosas interesantes, quiza eso si, ya comprometidas con otros clubes o demasiado caras.


----------



## Scardanelli (13 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Pero qué pesados estáis algunos con el tema de los negros. Estamos en el año 2022 y el Real Madrid es un club universal. Si respetan el escudo, como si son de color azul.



¡Qué vuelva Larry Bird!


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> de vinicius estan tramitando su pasaporte español



Lo del retraso con la nacionalidad es algo universal causado por la pandemia. Yo vivo en Canadá y aquí ha sido lo mismo. Y si te cuento lo que tardó EE.UU. en procesar mi declaración de la renta, que más fácil no puede ser, te entra la risa. Básicamente todo lo que requiera papeleo físico (que no puedas hacer electrónicamente) lleva cientos de miles de expedientes de retraso.

Esto nos ha pasado a nosotros ahora, pero le pasará también a todos los equipos que intenten nacionalizar a un jugador los próximos años.

En todo caso, no podemos contar con que a Vinicius le llegue la nacionalidad antes del principio de la temporada, es demasiado arriesgado.


----------



## fachacine (13 Jun 2022)

En el acto de homenaje a Marcelo de la primera plantilla sólo presentes Carvajal y Asensio, los demás de vacaciones. Mal el Madrid en poner esta fecha, el homenaje hay que hacerlo al día siguiente de festejar la Champions, para que vayan todos los compañeros al acto, joder.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> En el acto de homenaje a Marcelo de la primera plantilla sólo presentes Carvajal y Asensio, los demás de vacaciones. Mal el Madrid en poner esta fecha, el homenaje hay que hacerlo al día siguiente de festejar la Champions, para que vayan todos los compañeros al acto, joder.



Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## vurvujo (13 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> de vinicius estan tramitando su pasaporte español
> aunque el gobierno la federacion y todos esos hijos de perra estan haciendo lo imposible para retrasarlo todo lo que pueden
> a diferencia de ansu fati del Farsa VARsa que se lo tramitaron via express lo mas rapido posible



Sí, lo están tramitando.... desde hace 4 años.


James no es opción.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (13 Jun 2022)

Fichar al Benzema serginho de mierda.


----------



## fachacine (13 Jun 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Que fuera el unico que corria y recuperaba balones no le convierte en Redondo, le convierte en el unico que hacia el trabajo sucio. Si hubiese sido tan consciente de sus limitaciones no se hubiera enfurruñado con el club por no tener ni el sueldo ni el cache de las estrellas que fue lo que le llevo a ponerse en rebeldia y a marcharse.
> 
> Sobre su marcha al Chelsea...no le segui, pero creo que sus años de gloria no fueron comparables.
> 
> Khedira me parece que si, nunca fue el mejor en nada pero ayudo en labores oscuras, como Makelele, siendo uno de los hombres fuertes del vestuario de Mourinho, con mejor actitud que Makelele y sin creerse mas de lo que era. Por cierto, mitico su giligol al Barcelona para asegurar la liga que gano Mourinho a Pepico...



A mí Khedira siempre me pareció un paquete, demasiado duró


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jun 2022)

Gashegodemierda dijo:


> Miremos los tres años de la salida de Makelele del Madrid 2003-2006.
> -Makelele: Dos Premiers, Copa y un par de títulos menores (Supercopa y Copa de la liga). Jugador del año del Chelsea en el 2006, y elegido para el FIFPro World XI en ek 2005. Eso porque has dicho "a nivel de clubes" sino metíamos subcampeón del mundo con Francia.
> 
> -Galácticos sin Makelele: La supercopa de la liga que se ganó con Makelele



Excelente, sus compañeros presionaron también para que le subieran el sueldo porque sabían que era un seguro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jun 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Eso lo unico que demuestra es que no encontro un sustituto mejor, no que no lo hubiera en el mercado y que la plantilla estaba muy descompensada.
> Era un jugador importante para ese Madrid, pero en el mercado habia cosas interesantes, quiza eso si, ya comprometidas con otros clubes o demasiado caras.



Lo que hablamos es que khedira no está al nivel de makelele, Casimiro, redondo y otros.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo que hablamos es que khedira no está al nivel de makelele, Casimiro, redondo y otros.



A mi juicio, de Redondo ninguno. De Makelele...jugando solo quiza no, con otro mas, el centrol campo rulaba . la cuestion es, funcionaria Makelele con otro? No siempre juntar dos tios en el centrolcampo te suma, vease Pablo Garcia + Gago o Gravesen...


----------



## feps (13 Jun 2022)

Tchouaméni jugará como único pivote, ya lo veréis. Otro compañero al lado le estorbaría a una bestia como él.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo que hablamos es que khedira no está al nivel de makelele, Casimiro, redondo y otros.



Khedira se parecía a Casemiro en que ambos tienen la cintura de un roble centenario, y su velocidad también. Luego hay pequeñas diferencias, como que Casemiro tiene colocación, cierta llegada, es un seguro a balón parado en ambas áreas, gana casi todas las entradas que hace, y es un genio cortando jugadas sin que le piten falta o amarilla, y Khedira pues no.

Y ya de postre acabo de mirar y en 15 años de carrera Khedira pasó de los 30 partidos de liga una vez (jugó 31). Encima de paquetérrimo el hijoputa estaba siempre lesionado.

Mucho duró, como han dicho por ahí.


----------



## xilebo (13 Jun 2022)

*Marcelo, en su adiós al Madrid: "Quizás he sido egoísta..."*

El brasileño, el jugador con más títulos en la historia del Madrid, dice que se ve “jugando y bien”, “no tendría problema en enfrentarme al Madrid” y, entre lágrimas, se acordó de Raúl: “Tú has sido mi ejemplo”.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Jun 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Sí, lo están tramitando.... desde hace 4 años.
> 
> 
> *James no es opción.*



porque tu lo digas

para este julio seguro que no ,
para julio de 2023 tampoco?


----------



## vurvujo (13 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> porque tu lo digas
> 
> para este julio seguro que no ,
> para julio de 2023 tampoco?



No es que yo lo diga, es que lo dicen los reglamentos, solo puedes tener 3 extracomunitarios y esas plazas ya están cubiertas.

Para julio de 2023 podría venir... pero toda esta conversación nació de un tuiter que pusiste diciéndo que le están haciendo un Chelsea en Madrid a Hazard para que de algo de rendimiento.
Y que Hazard y James no compartieron plantilla lo dejamos para otro día (James es canterano de Chelsea, pero no entró en plantilla hasta el 2019 cuando Hazard ya estaba en Madrid).


----------



## Chispeante (13 Jun 2022)

Marcelo, que, como todo el mundo sabe, NO TIENE NI PUTA IDEA de cómo funciona el vestuario del Real Madrid, se ha despedido hoy entre lágrimas, dando gracias a Raúl y diciendo que él ha sido su ejemplo a seguir. Pues eso, ni puta idea tiene este Marcelo. Todos a una: Patapalo, Pelograsa, Baúl y tal y tal.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Jun 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> No es que yo lo diga, es que lo dicen los reglamentos, solo puedes tener 3 extracomunitarios y esas plazas ya están cubiertas.
> 
> Para julio de 2023 podría venir... pero toda esta conversación nació de un tuiter que pusiste diciéndo que le están haciendo un Chelsea en Madrid a Hazard para que de algo de rendimiento.
> Y que Hazard y James no compartieron plantilla lo dejamos para otro día (James es canterano de Chelsea, pero no entró en plantilla hasta el 2019 cuando Hazard ya estaba en Madrid).




hombre si no pillaste que era un tuit que puso alguien medio en serio medio en broma pues...


----------



## Andr3ws (13 Jun 2022)

Cuidado que habla G. Bale:

*“Es ese tipo de percepción la que me ha influido negativamente, la gente piensa que juego mucho al golf y en realidad no lo hago. La gente piensa que me lesiono mucho, pero en realidad no es así. Pero eso ya es pasado. Ha habido momentos buenos, momentos malos, pero así es el fútbol, pasan cosas así…* Ahora tengo tiempo para pensar en lo que he hecho y sobre todo saliendo del Real Madrid teníamos un día o dos para reflexionar. Realmente, no puedo sentirme mal después de haber ganado cinco Champions con el Madrid”. 

Hemos sido injustos con el muchacho.









“Me ofreces esto al principio y te habría arrancado la mano...”


Gareth Bale se muestra muy satisfecho con lo que ha hecho en el Madrid, insiste en que se le maltrató y ahora decidirá con calma.




as.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jun 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> A mi juicio, de Redondo ninguno. De Makelele...jugando solo quiza no, con otro mas, el centrol campo rulaba . la cuestion es, funcionaria Makelele con otro? No siempre juntar dos tios en el centrolcampo te suma, vease Pablo Garcia + Gago o Gravesen...




Hombre joer es que Pablo García + gravesen no funcionarían juntos ni a las canicas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Cuidado que habla G. Bale:
> 
> *“Es ese tipo de percepción la que me ha influido negativamente, la gente piensa que juego mucho al golf y en realidad no lo hago. La gente piensa que me lesiono mucho, pero en realidad no es así. Pero eso ya es pasado. Ha habido momentos buenos, momentos malos, pero así es el fútbol, pasan cosas así…* Ahora tengo tiempo para pensar en lo que he hecho y sobre todo saliendo del Real Madrid teníamos un día o dos para reflexionar. Realmente, no puedo sentirme mal después de haber ganado cinco Champions con el Madrid”.
> 
> ...



La prensa española todavía sigue dedicando columnas (en varias de ellas insultandole) cuando ya no es jugador del Madrid...normal no es.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Jun 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Marcelo, que, como todo el mundo sabe, NO TIENE NI PUTA IDEA de cómo funciona el vestuario del Real Madrid, se ha despedido hoy entre lágrimas, dando gracias a Raúl y diciendo que él ha sido su ejemplo a seguir. Pues eso, ni puta idea tiene este Marcelo. Todos a una: Patapalo, Pelograsa, Baúl y tal y tal.



Uno que se ha tirado muchos años no lo sabe, tu que no has estado nunca lo sabes.
España en estado puro.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Parece que mendes quiere sacar a ausencio del Madrid ya.
> 
> A ver si hay suerte y le colocamos por unos 30 millones



Si cogió a este representante es para eso, ya lo han dicho los que conocen del tema. Busca salida, y me da que el Madrid no le va a poner muchas trabas por no decir que tiene que estar deseando, ya se verá en los próximos días.


----------



## Chispeante (13 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Uno que se ha tirado muchos años no lo sabe, tu que no has estado nunca lo sabes.
> España en estado puro.



Lo decía en plan irónico...que si habla bien de Raúl, como tantos otros, será porque le conoce bien.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Jun 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Lo decía en plan irónico...que si habla bien de Raúl, como tantos otros, será porque le conoce bien.



Entonces perdone usted, me imagino que es mejor salir así que darle carnaza a los periolistos españoles, por no están rabiando mucho por la salida de MArcelo, Isco y BAle, quieren mierda y no se la han dado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jun 2022)

Marcelo es un seboso y poco profesional, firmó su último contrato hace 4 años y desde entonces es una bola de sebo, lleva 4 años retirado y aún es joven, por no hablar del numerito del banquillo con el astro del fútbol váter en el que decia "Yo siempre he estado callado jamás he hablado", en un intento de sacar otros 16 limpios otro año más a base de comer bollos.

Lo que pasa que el florencio le ha dicho que mierdas gordas como a Ramos, Casillas y Baúl.

El ídolo de Marcelo es Baúl porque le ha enseñado a estar de tocada todo el final de su carrera cobrando un pastizal, o veis a equipos de élite interesados en el seboso brasileño???.

Que todo eso no quita que ha tenido 7-8 años muy buenos, porque no recordemos que los 3-4 primeros no sabía ni lo que era defender posicionalmente.


----------



## cebollo (13 Jun 2022)

Marcelo ha sido un buen capitán porque su decadencia era tan evidente que ni por galones tenía ninguna opción de ser titular. Jugadores así, el Marcelo de la última temporada o el último Chendo son buenos capitanes.

También puede ser un buen capitán el jugador que por rendimiento tiene un liderazgo indiscutible, el Ramos 2016-2018 por ejemplo.

EL capitán problemático es el ex-bueno decadente que sigue creyendose estrella sin serlo, pretende mangonearlo todo y su rendimiento es pobre (Hierro 2003, Casillas 2014, Raúl 2009). 

Dentro de 2 o 3 años estando acabado y sin jugar casí nada, Nacho podría ser un buen capitán.


----------



## Gashegodemierda (13 Jun 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Lo decía en plan irónico...que si habla bien de Raúl, como tantos otros, será porque le conoce bien.



Mosqueante el peloteo a Raúl en los últimos tiempos. Se ve que Flopper, a pesar de lo que dijo en su día en los audios lo tiene en la mira para algo grande a medio plazo; no os creáis memeces del tipo "Ten a tus amigos cerca y tus enemigos más cerca..." .

Las gallinas del corral, rodean al que trae grano.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jun 2022)

Gashegodemierda dijo:


> Mosqueante el peloteo a Raúl en los últimos tiempos. Se ve que Flopper, a pesar de lo que dijo en su día en los audios lo tiene en la mira para algo grande a medio plazo; no os creáis memeces del tipo "Ten a tus amigos cerca y tus enemigos más cerca..." .
> 
> Las gallinas del corral, rodean al que trae grano.




"Las gallinas del corral son unas guarras y yo soy Batman".


En otro orden de cosas si que es verdad que existe un acercamiento con Raúl.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## xilebo (13 Jun 2022)

*Casemiro presenta batalla*

El brasileño, mejor recuperador de LaLiga 2021-22, enseña músculo ahora que el Real Madrid acaba de invertir 80 millones de euros en un potencial sustituto para él.


----------



## Th89 (13 Jun 2022)

Algunos sois unos cachondos, si queréis el día que se va del Madrid se pone a rajar de Raúl, no te jode    

De hecho, me creo que Raúl sea un ejemplo para él, porque, entre otras cosas, quería seguir cobrando un pastizal viviendo de las rentas, y Flopper le ha dicho que nanai.


----------



## Policía Pérez (13 Jun 2022)

Los de 'Casemiro lleva dos temporadas horribles' que pasen a seguir mamando:

Casemiro, el ladrón de la Liga (okdiario.com) 

Debe ser que no tiene la piel suficientemente oscura para el gusto del pipero medio del foro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jun 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Los de 'Casemiro lleva dos temporadas horribles' que pasen a seguir mamando:
> 
> Casemiro, el ladrón de la Liga (okdiario.com)
> 
> Debe ser que no tiene la piel suficientemente oscura para el gusto del pipero medio del foro



Hombre si no as visto como en champions llegaba tarde a los balones y le costaba girar sobre su propio eje y tal...contra el Cádiz eso sí la cosa cambia claro.


----------



## filets (13 Jun 2022)

Tres años cobrando 12M por año estando ya acabado y haciendole la cama a los que le podian sustituir
No hace falta que jures que tu modelo a seguir es Raul
Ademas que exigio renovaciones año a año "como Modric"

Ahora tiene los santos cojones de decir "no se donde voy a jugar el año que viene" CLARO como que no tienes NINGUNA oferta, al igual que Bale e Isco
Mal cancer te coja sinvergüenza


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (13 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Esta mañana me ha dado por ver estadísticas en wikipedia al más puro estilo @cebollo y sorprende cómo en la época de su Florentineza se ha impuesto una cosa de sentido común y es que los grandes jugadores permanecen 9 ó más años seguidos en el club. Igual los más jóvenes no lo recuerdan pero hubo una época, antes de Florentino, con Lorenzo Sanz, Calderón etc en que los grandes jugadores no nos duraban nada:
> 
> 
> *Pedja Mijatovic*, caso paradigmático, jugador de leyenda por conseguir con su gol la séptima...y ahí termina la leyenda. Lo fichamos a final del 96 con 27 años y se fue a final del 99 con 30 años, osea sólo 3 temporadas. Gana la liga con Capello en su primer año, gana la Champions con Heynkes en su segundo año, y al tercer año como no gana nada se va, y encima se va del Madrid a la Florentina. Muy flojo, muy triste.
> ...



Los últimos años de la primera etapa de Florentino fue un sin dios, el equipo pasó a ganar más dinero que el Manchester sin ganar un puto título y con las figuras de gira siempre.

La cagó pero bien, a Makelele no lo renovó él por lo de los Zidanes y los Pavones.


----------



## Policía Pérez (13 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hombre si no as visto como en champions llegaba tarde a los balones y le costaba girar sobre su propio eje y tal...contra el Cádiz eso sí la cosa cambia claro.



Haces muy bien dandote por aludido, tu eras uno de los maricones que mientras se estaba ganando al Liverpool facil lo unico que te importaba era que quitaran a Kroos o Case y entrara Camavinga

Con respecto a Casemito digo lo de siempre, siguen siendo un top mundial:


----------



## filets (13 Jun 2022)

A ver si Hazard hace un buen mundial y podemos engañar a alguien en el mercado de invierno
Porque hay que ser muy ingenuo para creer que despues del mundial Hazard va a hacer algo que no sea comer bollicaos halal


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (13 Jun 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Cómo que tenía órdenes???



Ni caso macho, que aunque este hilo se salva, como los mejores de deportes, esto sigue siendo el FLORO. Conspiraciones siempre lo explican todo, cuanto más peregrinas mejor.



Cuqui dijo:


> De tercera fila porque los diseñadores son maricones.



Eso iba a decir yo.

A mí no me van de ese estilo, pero la chica tiene un apretón.
Y de cara no está mal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jun 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Haces muy bien dandote por aludido, tu eras uno de los maricones que mientras se estaba ganando al Liverpool facil lo unico que te importaba era que quitaran a Kroos o Case y entrara Camavinga
> 
> Con respecto a Casemito digo lo de siempre, siguen siendo un top mundial:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1089234




Maricon??
Aludido??

Contra el Liverpool hubiéramos tenido menos problemas sin kroos ni Casimiro pues no hicieron NADA aparte de perder balones y no llegar a ningún cruce.

Supongo que tú as visto otra champions distinta a la de los demas, donde Casemiro es más rápido que CR7 y kroos pichichi...

Por favor señor forero no me insulte y mantenga las formas.

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> A ver si Hazard hace un buen mundial y podemos engañar a alguien en el mercado de invierno
> Porque hay que ser muy ingenuo para creer que despues del mundial Hazard va a hacer algo que no sea comer bollicaos halal




Un Barcelona con hazard dirigiendo el juego y surtiendo de balones a morralla sería magnífico.


----------



## filets (13 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Un Barcelona con hazard dirigiendo el juego y surtiendo de balones a morralla sería magnífico.



Me lo imagino asi en el banquillo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> Me lo imagino asi en el banquillo
> Ver archivo adjunto 1089252


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (13 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Un Barcelona con hazard dirigiendo el juego y surtiendo de balones a morralla sería magnífico.



Si hace falta se lo cedemos. Lo importante es la competitividad de la liga.


----------



## fachacine (13 Jun 2022)

Si no lo dice nadie lo digo yo, la mujer de Marcelo me parece un bombón, le ha dado una familia estable, juntos desde que vinieron a España como novios, el con 18 y ella con 17. Sin zorrear, sin escándalos, él trayendo cash sano a casa, ella cuidando de la prole. Y físicamente melafo con mucho mucho amor, no es despampanante ni falta que le hace, pero me parece un bombón.


----------



## Woden (13 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> La novia de Tchouameni tiene más muslo que Roberto Carlos. Culona rollo Serena Williams, modelo de tercera fila, ahora cuando empiece en el Madrid tendrá acceso a zorras de primer nivel.



Al menos se junta con seres de su especie y no con blancas. Bien por el Chumino.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (13 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lo del retraso con la nacionalidad es algo universal causado por la pandemia. Yo vivo en Canadá y aquí ha sido lo mismo. Y si te cuento lo que tardó EE.UU. en procesar mi declaración de la renta, que más fácil no puede ser, te entra la risa. Básicamente todo lo que requiera papeleo físico (que no puedas hacer electrónicamente) lleva cientos de miles de expedientes de retraso.
> 
> Esto nos ha pasado a nosotros ahora, pero le pasará también a todos los equipos que intenten nacionalizar a un jugador los próximos años.
> 
> En todo caso, no podemos contar con que a Vinicius le llegue la nacionalidad antes del principio de la temporada, es demasiado arriesgado.



Hay más de un año para nacionalidades.

Si no va a jugar en la selección entiendo que no lo harán de urgencia, o no deberían. Entiendo lo de Ansu-Fati. Vinicius es como un pobre negro de Senegal que trabaja recogiendo tomates, si quiere la nacionalidad tiene que esperar como todo el mundo.

Las nacionalizaciones exprés son para grandes personas, científicos, atletas de élite ... si va a jugar con Brasil que se joda.


----------



## Lord Vader (13 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Sin zorrear, sin escándalos, él trayendo cash sano a casa, ella cuidando de la prole.



Pues es verdad. Son "un puto ejemplo", que diría el.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jun 2022)

Nos siguen faltando un par de mamadous para terminar la plantilla.


----------



## Gorrión (13 Jun 2022)

Francia no juega un cagao y no está jugando Tchouameni.


----------



## Manero (13 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *La otra cara de Tchouaméni*
> 
> Las cualidades futbolísticas del nuevo fichaje del Madrid saltan a la vista, pero desde AS echamos un vistazo a su lado más personal.



El de Tuchumino es otro fichaje más que lo pagamos todos los españoles como en su día pagamos también los de Cristiano y Bale.

El Madrid recibió 200M de créditos ICO avalados por el estado (13 veces más de lo que le correspondía), y a pesar de haber pedido una moratoria para su devolución resulta que usa 100 de esos millones para fichar a Tuchumino.

Y encima he leído a algún forero decir que el Madrid ficha con el dinero que el propio club genera. O hay algunos por aquí muy desinformados o muy tontos.


----------



## _Suso_ (13 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Ni caso macho, que aunque este hilo se salva, como los mejores de deportes, esto sigue siendo el FLORO. Conspiraciones siempre lo explican todo, cuanto más peregrinas mejor.



Metiendo a un par de ellos en el ignore, o a un par de un par más bien, este hilo es de los más potables de burbuja


----------



## Roedr (13 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Si no lo dice nadie lo digo yo, la mujer de Marcelo me parece un bombón, le ha dado una familia estable, juntos desde que vinieron a España como novios, el con 18 y ella con 17. Sin zorrear, sin escándalos, él trayendo cash sano a casa, ella cuidando de la prole. Y físicamente melafo con mucho mucho amor, no es despampanante ni falta que le hace, pero me parece un bombón.



A mí no me gusta físicamente esa mujer, pero me gusta la bonita familia que tiene.


----------



## Rotto2 (13 Jun 2022)

.


Gashegodemierda dijo:


> Mosqueante el peloteo a Raúl en los últimos tiempos. Se ve que Flopper, a pesar de lo que dijo en su día en los audios lo tiene en la mira para algo grande a medio plazo; no os creáis memeces del tipo "Ten a tus amigos cerca y tus enemigos más cerca..." .
> 
> Las gallinas del corral, rodean al que trae grano.



De esa quinta el más valioso inteligente y culto es Figo, pero creo que salió mal con Florentino, cuando se fue al Inter rajó de él, y es mucho más inteligente que Zidane, Ronaldo o Raúl. No sé si FP le ha ofrecido algún cargo, es un tío con negocios que vive en Madrid, igual no le interesa, pero sería un buen activo para el Madrid. Ronaldo parecía que iba a estar en el Madrid y al final tampoco, igual sus movidas con los travelos le han puesto la cruz con Florentino. Acabar de presidente del Valladolid es MUY CUTRE para una megaestrella como él. Su decadencia post-fútbol está siendo patética. Un tío que estando en lo alto era más grande que Mbappé o Messi como fenómeno social, que hasta su mujer la Ronaldinha era famosa (una rubia con pinta de puta de narco con piernacas que jugaba en el Rayo) y ha acabado fatal a nivel de imagen pública.

Florentino tiene que tirar de Arbeloa que es un tío culto, inteligente y leal (aunque menos inteligente y culto de lo que él cree) y pasar de Xabi que no deja de ser un puto vasco criado en Barcelona que habla euskera y catalán y esos nunca son de fiar por su entorno familiar etarraza.


----------



## josemanuelb (13 Jun 2022)

Según Marcos Lopez el Chumino tampoco es un 5 y va a tener que adaptarse.

Yo los partidos que le he visto defensivamente bien pero con el balón normalito. Probablemente se adapte, porque el robo lo tiene, y llegue a ser muy bueno pero yo no lo hubiese fichado por el precio que ha costado.

Casemiro, Camavinga y Blanco para ese puesto y con el dinero fichaba a un interior más de pase para sustituir a Modric, tipo Bernardo Silva, Barella, etc que ahora va a haber que ficharlo igualmente el año que viene. Seguramente acabe triunfando pero teniendo a casi 3 tipos que pueden jugar de 5...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> De esa quinta el más valioso inteligente y culto es Figo, pero creo que salió mal con Florentino, cuando se fue al Inter rajó de él, y es mucho más inteligente que Zidane, Ronaldo o Raúl.



No me jodas hombre, a Figo le vino el agente con dos cosas gordas en toda su carrera: cuando jugaba en el Sporting y buscaba su primer equipo top, le dijo el Veiga este creo que se llamaba: "oye mira, firma dos contratos, uno con el Parma y otro con la Juve y ya si eso decidimos después". De milagro no acabó sancionado dos años sin jugar. Años después, el mismo Veiga le dijo "oye mira, vamos a firmar este contrato con el tal Florentino y lo usas para presionar al Barça para que te renueve". Acabó en el Madrid.

Figo tiene menos luces que una patera sin gasolina, prueba de ello es que su mayor coleguita en el vestuario era Raúl. Sospechó que esos contratos los firmó con una X o como mucho con la huella dactilar.


----------



## Rotto2 (13 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No me jodas hombre, a Figo le vino el agente con dos cosas gordas en toda su carrera: cuando jugaba en el Sporting y buscaba su primer equipo top, le dijo el Veiga este creo que se llamaba: "oye mira, firma dos contratos, uno con el Parma y otro con la Juve y ya si eso decidimos después". De milagro no acabó sancionado dos años sin jugar. Años después, el mismo Veiga le dijo "oye mira, vamos a firmar este contrato con el tal Florentino y lo usas para presionar al Barça para que te renueve". Acabó en el Madrid.
> 
> Figo tiene menos luces que una patera sin gasolina, prueba de ello es que su mayor coleguita en el vestuario era Raúl. Sospechó que esos contratos los firmó con una X o como mucho con la huella dactilar.



Vaya puta chorrada. Es el más listo de todos con enorme diferencia.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (13 Jun 2022)

El problema es que los fondos son ICO, esos 100 millones deberían destinarse a otra cosa, más que nada porque el Madric tiene recursos.


----------



## Gorrión (13 Jun 2022)

Tchuameni sale al campo en el descanso.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Vaya puta chorrada. Es el más listo de todos con enorme diferencia.



Es el que mejor trolea por Twitter, tengo entendido que en algunos sectores de la sociedad eso se confunde con la inteligencia.


----------



## Th89 (13 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Si no lo dice nadie lo digo yo, la mujer de Marcelo me parece un bombón, le ha dado una familia estable, juntos desde que vinieron a España como novios, el con 18 y ella con 17. Sin zorrear, sin escándalos, él trayendo cash sano a casa, ella cuidando de la prole. Y físicamente melafo con mucho mucho amor, no es despampanante ni falta que le hace, pero me parece un bombón.



+1

Igualita que la de Militao, que tiene toda la pinta de darle boleto en cuanto se asegure el sueldo Nescafé.


----------



## josemanuelb (13 Jun 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Los de 'Casemiro lleva dos temporadas horribles' que pasen a seguir mamando:
> 
> Casemiro, el ladrón de la Liga (okdiario.com)
> 
> Debe ser que no tiene la piel suficientemente oscura para el gusto del pipero medio del foro



O a lo mejor acaban jugando muchos partidos los 2 hasta que Casemiro se retire. Doble pivote o el Chumino más a la derecha, 4-4-2 o 4-2-3-1. El Chumino no ha jugado casi nunca de 5 puro él solo. A mi es un fichaje que ni frío ni calor, no lo hubiese traido. A ver qué pasa.


----------



## sociedadponzi (13 Jun 2022)

pues eso pablo laso fuera, se le da continuidad a los jugadores y el madrid gana facil


----------



## Paobas (13 Jun 2022)

Francia no ha ganado un sólo partido de la Liga de Naciones. Es decir, no se la toman en serio. Una pregunta, foreros, y una aseveración: Hacía falta inventarse esto, de verdad era necesario este pseudotorneo? A mí me parece que con mundial y Eurocopa basta y sobra y no hacen falta estas mierdas.


----------



## _Suso_ (13 Jun 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Francia no ha ganado un sólo partido de la Liga de Naciones. Es decir, no se la toman en serio. Una pregunta, foreros, y una aseveración: Hacía falta inventarse esto, de verdad era necesario este pseudotorneo? A mí me parece que con mundial y Eurocopa basta y sobra y no hacen falta estas mierdas.



Yo ni los veo, ni sé cuando se juegan esos partidos sinceramente, han desprestigiado tanto el fútbol de selecciones con tanto torneo de mierda, que muchos aficionados que tuvimos interés en el pasado ya no lo tenemos.


----------



## josemanuelb (13 Jun 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> pues eso pablo laso fuera, se le da continuidad a los jugadores y el madrid gana facil



Y jugando sin bases. Buena victoria.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (13 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> En este lunes caluroso quiero rendir homenaje a un fichaje Madridista que pocos recuerdan.
> 
> ...



La primera vez que le veo la cara.

Ese jugó con nosotros?

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Jun 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Francia no ha ganado un sólo partido de la Liga de Naciones. Es decir, no se la toman en serio. Una pregunta, foreros, y una aseveración: Hacía falta inventarse esto, de verdad era necesario este pseudotorneo? A mí me parece que con mundial y Eurocopa basta y sobra y no hacen falta estas mierdas.




la liga de naciones no es mas que la eurocopa con otro nombre , la copia barata de la eurocopa , la eurocopa B

una mierda vamos

pero las ganas de los mafiosos de la mafiaUEFA de sacar dinero de donde sea para enriquecerse les lleva a hacer estos vomitos deportivos , que lo unico que hacen en el fondo es cansar al espectador de futbol , y eso es peligroso


----------



## Rotto2 (13 Jun 2022)

Yo tampoco he visto un solo partido. Ni sé qué es esa competición basura.


----------



## fachacine (13 Jun 2022)

Yo quiero que empiece el mal rollo con Francia, que empiecen a decir que ya no hay feeling entre Mbappe y Benzema como había antes, etc etc. Y que fracasen en el Mundial de Qatar por todo ello. A Mbappe le deseo todas las movidas chungas que pueda tener, se lo ha ganado por traidor.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Jun 2022)

voy a hacer un comentario hoy 13 junio 2022 :

¿y si a haaland le pasa como a su padre que le lesionan jugando en el manchester city? 
¿y si tiene que estar apartado meses? (no digamos si incluso tuviera que dejar el futbol como le pasó a su padre)
ahi lo dejo para el futuro proximo

menudo pedazo de golpe seria para el clan naziSSeparatista antiEspaña antimadridista que está montado en el city : guardiola , beguiristain , ...
y para los propios piratas club estado del city

y a veces en la vida estas situaciones de repetirse un mal (de padres a hijos) ocurren 
no digamos si encima hay el añadido de que en este caso su entrenador guardiola fue gafado por brujos africanos en conexion con demonios para que nunca mas gane la champions.

añadido y de rebote seria tambien la maldicion de los haaland por primar en ellos el dinero y no lo deportivo


como digo ahi lo dejo y queda dicho


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Jun 2022)

Muchos aquí diciendo que Raúl era tóxico en el vestuario y el día de su despedida McCebo os deja en ridículo.


----------



## fachacine (14 Jun 2022)

Raúl es una leyenda, Raúl no se toca, hijos de puta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jun 2022)

Amin el adabui y Mustafá managui cobran enteros en los corrillos del Bernabéu....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jun 2022)

Yassin Mustafá sería otro de los futuribles y destacados:


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Amin el adabui y Mustafá managui cobran enteros en los corrillos del Bernabéu....



Cuéntanos más sobre Atite N'Kulan, dicen que te está rompiendo (los esquemas, se entiende).


----------



## filets (14 Jun 2022)

Nuestros hermanos peruanos perdieron en el repechaje


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1089560
> 
> 
> Nuestros hermanos peruanos perdieron en el repechaje



Parece una foto de dentro de un par de años del muro que está construyendo el carapolla en madrid río


----------



## The Replicant (14 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1089560
> 
> 
> Nuestros hermanos peruanos perdieron en el repechaje


----------



## filets (14 Jun 2022)

Mañana entrevista a FLO en el chiringuitotv
SEGURO que es para anunciar su retirada que esta ya muy viejo


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Jun 2022)

Gashegodemierda dijo:


> Mosqueante el peloteo a Raúl en los últimos tiempos. Se ve que Flopper, a pesar de lo que dijo en su día en los audios lo tiene en la mira para algo grande a medio plazo; no os creáis memeces del tipo "Ten a tus amigos cerca y tus enemigos más cerca..." .
> 
> Las gallinas del corral, rodean al que trae grano.



El sucesor de Flopper natural debería de ser o bien Butragueño o bien Raúl.
Y como esto parece que va de 7s, tambien se ponen en la lista CR7 y Hazard para ser futuribles presidentes del Real Madrid, y de McDonalds en el caso de Eden.



filets dijo:


> Mañana entrevista a FLO en el chiringuitotv
> SEGURO que es para anunciar su retirada que esta ya muy viejo



Pues día de la 14º, cuando acabó el partido y le entrevistaron en TV, dice mi mujer :"¡Que viejito esta Flopper!"


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Jun 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> La primera vez que le veo la cara.
> 
> Ese jugó con nosotros?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



¿Pero cuantos años tiene ustec? ¿9?
Ese tipo fue el fichaje del año, de hecho en ese momento fue el fichaje más caro de la historia del Madrid. Estuvo un año, gano la 8ª y cesión a Turquia, volvió otro año y ta luego, al Rayo Vallecano con su amigo Elvir Bolic. (Elvir Bolić - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre) .
Parece de coña todo esto, pero no lo es.

"El Rivaldo de los Balcanes" Le apodaban (antes de venir) 3.500 Millones de pesetas (1999)





__





Elvir Baljić - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





...pero lo mejor de todo, es que seguro que ninguno de los aquí presentes sabe que acabó siendo cantante.



Seguramente uno de los peores jugadores que ha habido nunca en la Liga española. En Calidad-Precio no puede haber otro peor.


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yassin Mustafá sería otro de los futuribles y destacados:



El video de Highlights más PACO que he visto jamás.
Editado con un Nokia 3210.

Por otro lado, en las oficinas del Madrid empieza a escucharse mucho el nombre de Pistone Mutamba, parece que pronto le veremos de blanco.



Actualmente está pulverizando toda clase de records en el Sofapaka FC. 35 Millones según TransfMarks. Barato me parece.
No tiene que haber muchos jugadores en el mundo que ganen el Pichichi y el Zamora en su liga a la vez.


----------



## El amigo (14 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yassin Mustafá sería otro de los futuribles y destacados:



Se le ve ágil y rápido. Tienes buena vista.
No has pensado en ser ojeador profesional ?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¿Pero cuantos años tiene ustec? ¿9?
> Ese tipo fue el fichaje del año, de hecho en ese momento fue el fichaje más caro de la historia del Madrid. Estuvo un año, gano la 8ª y cesión a Turquia, volvió otro año y ta luego, al Rayo Vallecano con su amigo Elvir Bolic. (Elvir Bolić - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre) .
> Parece de coña todo esto, pero no lo es.
> 
> ...




buena informacion
pero soy otro que ni uta idea de quien era ese tio
ahora me entero que estuvo en el madrid


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> buena informacion
> pero soy otro que ni uta idea de quien era ese tio
> ahora me entero que estuvo en el madrid



Hubo muchas coñas porque el mismo año el Rayo fichó a Elvir Bolic, que era como la versión PACO de Elvir Baljic, que era el supuesto bueno.
Baljic y Bolic, el chiste se cuenta solo. Acabaron los dos en el Rayo V.
El del Madrid fue una decepción absoluta, y el del Rayo, para ellos, fue un buen jugador unos años.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1089560
> 
> 
> Nuestros hermanos peruanos perdieron en el repechaje




no vi el partido solo justo la tanda de penaltis
y encima peru empezó parando un penalti con lo que iba ganando 

aqui horas despues mensaje de uno de los dos de peru que fallaron su penalti


----------



## Gashegodemierda (14 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¿Pero cuantos años tiene ustec? ¿9?
> Ese tipo fue el fichaje del año, de hecho en ese momento fue el fichaje más caro de la historia del Madrid. Estuvo un año, gano la 8ª y cesión a Turquia, volvió otro año y ta luego, al Rayo Vallecano con su amigo Elvir Bolic. (Elvir Bolić - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre) .
> Parece de coña todo esto, pero no lo es.
> 
> ...



El ocaso de la Era Lorenzo Sanz fue épico. Ese mismo año vino Congo, Geremi (El africano de Cerro Porteño) y el uno de esos grandes "hypejobs" del futbol inglés, McNamanan, con el salario más alto de la plantilla 875 millones de pelas (Lo que obligó a darle 1000 kilos a Raúl poco después) que fue suplente de lujo porque el Madrid no se pudo quitar de encima ni con agua hirviendo con ese salario.

Vendieron por ejemplo a Victor Sanchez del Amo por 650 kilos al Racing (Que se lo vendió al Coruña por el doble al año siguiente) y otros jugadores válidos más, para fichar a Geremi, Congo y Balic por unos 4750 kilos en total


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Jun 2022)

Gashegodemierda dijo:


> El ocaso de la Era Lorenzo Sanz fue épico. Ese mismo año vino Congo, Geremi (El africano de Cerro Porteño) y el uno de esos grandes "hypejobs" del futbol inglés, McNamanan, con el salario más alto de la plantilla 875 millones de pelas (Lo que obligó a darle 1000 kilos a Raúl poco después) que fue suplente de lujo porque el Madrid no se pudo quitar de encima ni con agua hirviendo con ese salario.
> 
> Vendieron por ejemplo a *Victor Sanchez *del Amo por 650 kilos al Racing (Que se lo vendió al Coruña por el doble al año siguiente) y otros jugadores válidos más, para fichar a Geremi, Congo y Balic por unos 4750 kilos en total




otro jugador sobrevaloradísimo


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## filets (14 Jun 2022)

Pensaba que hablabais de Perica Ognjenović




Elvir Balijc no era malo lo que pasa es que por esa banda teniamos a Savio Bortoloni que era un escandalo
Luego fichamos a Solari


----------



## Gashegodemierda (14 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No me jodas hombre, a Figo le vino el agente con dos cosas gordas en toda su carrera: cuando jugaba en el Sporting y buscaba su primer equipo top, le dijo el Veiga este creo que se llamaba: "oye mira, firma dos contratos, uno con el Parma y otro con la Juve y ya si eso decidimos después". De milagro no acabó sancionado dos años sin jugar. Años después, el mismo Veiga le dijo "oye mira, vamos a firmar este contrato con el tal Florentino y lo usas para presionar al Barça para que te renueve". Acabó en el Madrid.
> 
> Figo tiene menos luces que una patera sin gasolina, prueba de ello es que su mayor coleguita en el vestuario era Raúl. Sospechó que esos contratos los firmó con una X o como mucho con la huella dactilar.



De hecho la Federación Italiana le sanciono con dos años sin jugar en el Calcio en febrero de 1995, por eso fue al Barça (Eso no lo cuenta Minguella para hacerse el superagente, pero al Barça le pusieron a huevo el fichaje, por eso le salió tan barato).

Pero lo más gordo, un detalle poco conocido de la biografía de Figo, es que antes del es que ya antes, cuando empezaba en Portugal, firmó con el Benfica y luego se rajó y renovó con el Sporting, por lo cual años después, tras un largo proceso judicial, tuvo que indemnizar al Benfica con una suma nada despreciable de millones de escudos. Osea que lo de Flopper, fue la TERCERA cagada de Figo con cotratos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## xilebo (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Silluzollope (14 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no vi el partido solo justo la tanda de penaltis
> y encima peru empezó parando un penalti con lo que iba ganando
> 
> aqui horas despues mensaje de uno de los dos de peru que fallaron su penalti



Que dramáticos son los panchitos


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>



Mirad la foto y decid esta frase:

"Amego dame un segarro"


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Jun 2022)

Petkovic. ¿Se acuerda alguien de Petkovic?







Estuvo deambulando por varios equipos de España, por ejemplo el Sevilla. Pero dicen que en las ligas de Brasil tuvo muy buenas actuaciones.


----------



## filets (14 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Petkovic. ¿Se acuerda alguien de Petkovic?
> 
> 
> 
> Estuvo deambulando por varios equipos de España, por ejemplo el Sevilla. Pero dicen que en las ligas de Brasil tuvo muy buenas actuaciones.



Fue la epoca en que se fichaba todo lo que venia de Yugoslavia
Mijatovic, Sucker, Prosinescki y hasta Hagi que era rumano pero bueno es "de por allí"


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Jun 2022)

Podemos, durante estos aburridos meses de verano, hacer entradas de jugadores del Madrid clásicos que han caido en el olvido.

Prosinecky, Dubvoský, Hagi, Rocha, Panucci, Secretario, Ze Roberto o cualquiera que os apetezca. Así nos pasamos un buen rato recordando la historia del Madrid.

Podemos empezar por este:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jun 2022)

Parece que las negociaciones dan un giro de 180 grados y ahora el Madrid se interesaría por la joven perla Amin yalal de la poderosísima liga pakistaní.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> Pensaba que hablabais de Perica Ognjenović
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1089697
> 
> ...




A sabio le mandaron a pastar por pedir subida de sueldo minima y en mi opinión era un gran extremo.
No a la altura de yusef malakia pero casi.


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Jun 2022)

Sin pensar, ¿lo fichabas si o no?









Spoiler: Datos del amego



*Hannibal Mejbri (Túnez)*
*Edad: 19

Club: Manchester United*
Se trata de una joven promesa que no solo cuenta con una gran técnica con el balón, sino con una serie de cualidades que demuestran su imponente personalidad: tiene carácter, liderazgo dentro del campo y un enorme sacrificio en cada partido. Es el futuro de Túnez, donde desde hace mucho esperaban un jugador de su talla para ser el sucesor de los capitanes Youssef Msakni y Whabi Khazri. Juega de mediocampista en el Manchester United, es sumamente competitivo y seguro se hablará mucho de él en el certamen.


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Jun 2022)

¿y a este?









Spoiler: Datos del Mamadú



*Ilaix Moriba (Guinea)*

*Edad: 18

Club: Leipzig*
Pudo haber jugado para España, pero decidió defender los colores de su país de origen. Y esto es una gran noticia para Guinea, contar con un talento que se formó en La Masía y que a los 17 años debutó como profesional con el Barcelona. Aunque no tiene la regularidad deseada en el Leipzig, en Alemania cuenta con el contexto ideal para explotar todo su potencial. La Copa África es una gran oportunidad para ratificar el nivel de Moriba y su sociedad con Naby Keita se perfila como una de las prometedoras del torneo.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (14 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Sin pensar, ¿lo fichabas o no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya es del Manchester, lo suyo sería pillar alguna perla en origen y cedérsela al Espanyol para ver si va bien o no.
Cesión gratis, claro.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (14 Jun 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> A mí tanto negro me distancia enormemente, esa es la realidad, pero imagino y espero que en breve pase la moda y volvamos a un modelo clásico. También hubo un época de pasión por los futbolistas argentinos, por los brasileños, por los holandeses,por los futbolistas del Este, incluso por los portugueses e italianos...Ahora toca un modelo de futbol que privilegia a este tipo de futbolistas, pues bueno, a tener paciencia y disfrutar de los triunfos que lleguen. El Madrid está por encima de sus jugadores, entrenadores, presidentes e incluso de sus propios aficionados.



No puedes tener tirria a un chavalin como Camavinga o Vinicius. Son buena gente, no tienen la mirada de negro macumba machetero. Alaba es respetuoso. Luego los brasileños son esclavitos simpáticos.
Que sí, que tanto negro abruma pero no son todos mala gente. 
va a ser Buenísimo el año que viene ver a las niñas con camisetas de Camavinga. 
no van a ir con la de Carvajal


----------



## El amigo (14 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Petkovic. ¿Se acuerda alguien de Petkovic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No era mal jugador lo que pasa que no cuajo en el Madrid.


----------



## El Juani (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (14 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> Fue la epoca en que se fichaba todo lo que venia de Yugoslavia
> Mijatovic, Sucker, Prosinescki y hasta Hagi que era rumano pero bueno es "de por allí"



Y Duvobsky, el jugador favorito de mi padre


----------



## Gashegodemierda (14 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Petkovic. ¿Se acuerda alguien de Petkovic?
> 
> Estuvo deambulando por varios equipos de España, por ejemplo el Sevilla. Pero dicen que en las ligas de Brasil tuvo muy buenas actuaciones.



"Rambo" Petkovic. Se lo intentaron encalomar al Celta por +-175 kilos en Septiembre del 95, y se lo vendieron al Madrid por 500 kilos 4 meses después. Jugó un partido completo, creo. Aguantó un par de años con sendas cesiones al Sevilla y Racing, donde tampocó jugó,

En Brasil triunfó otro fraca del Madrid, el recentemente fallecido Freddy Rincón. Hace no mucho vi una entrevista en Brasil donde dijo que fracasó en el Madrid por racismo. Con un par.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Sin pensar, ¿lo fichabas si o no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Menudo trabajo de campo estás haciendo compañero, como se nota que eres ojeador como yo.


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menudo trabajo de campo estás haciendo compañero, como se nota que eres ojeador como yo.



Si no queremos perder el tren del progreso futbolero, hay que poner el ojo en la tierra de los Mamadus.


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Jun 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Y Duvobsky, el jugador favorito de mi padre



El pobre Peter se mató en un accidente visitando unas cataratas en Tailandia. Una desgracia.

Habia uno en mi clase del colegio que tenia las orejas soplilludas y le llamabamos Dumbosky en la época del Duvobsky en el Madrid.


----------



## El Juani (14 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> El pobre Peter se mató en un accidente visitando unas cataratas en Tailandia. Una desgracia.
> 
> Habia uno en mi clase del colegio que tenia las orejas soplilludas y le llamabamos Dumbosky en la época del Duvobsky en el Madrid.



Creo que era haciendo una foto, resbaló y cayó desde una altura más que considerable. No falleció en el acto, fue tras la operación. Creo recordar que también tardaron lo suyo en llegar a la zona y llevarlo al hospital.

En el Oviedo también fue queridísimo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Podemos, durante estos aburridos meses de verano, hacer entradas de jugadores del Madrid clásicos que han caido en el olvido.
> 
> Prosinecky, Dubvoský, Hagi, Rocha, Panucci, Secretario, Ze Roberto o cualquiera que os apetezca. Así nos pasamos un buen rato recordando la historia del Madrid.
> 
> Podemos empezar por este:









Milan "Frankenstein" Jankovic. A mí me gustaba: un centrocampista organizador serio y esforzado, aunque un poco (muy) lento, entre Ricardo Gallego y Luis Milla. Tenía un buen disparo e hizo un par de grandes actuaciones. Por ejemplo un tiro lejano suyo eliminó al Bayern en 1988, el año que perdimos con el PSV Eindhoven en semifinales, o "el año de la Copa de Europa de la Quinta del Buitre que no fue".

El Madrid se lo quitó de encima porque el año siguiente estaba firmado Bernd Schuster, y lo traspasó al Anderlecht por más de lo que le costó. En Bélgica triunfó plenamente, aunque era una liga menor.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Jun 2022)

Gashegodemierda dijo:


> "Rambo" Petkovic. Se lo intentaron encalomar al Celta por +-175 kilos en Septiembre del 95, y se lo vendieron al Madrid por 500 kilos 4 meses después. Jugó un partido completo, creo. Aguantó un par de años con sendas cesiones al Sevilla y Racing, donde tampocó jugó,
> 
> En Brasil triunfó otro fraca del Madrid, el recentemente fallecido Freddy Rincón. Hace no mucho vi una entrevista en Brasil donde dijo que fracasó en el Madrid por racismo. Con un par.





Andr3ws dijo:


> El pobre Peter se mató en un accidente visitando unas cataratas en Tailandia. Una desgracia.
> 
> Habia uno en mi clase del colegio que tenia las orejas soplilludas y le llamabamos Dumbosky en la época del Duvobsky en el Madrid.





Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Milan "Frankenstein" Jankovic. A mí me gustaba: un centrocampista organizador serio y esforzado, aunque un poco (muy) lento, entre Ricardo Gallego y Luis Milla. Tenía un buen disparo e hizo un par de grandes actuaciones. Por ejemplo un tiro lejano suyo eliminó al Bayern en 1988, el año que perdimos con el PSV Eindhoven en semifinales, o "el año de la Copa de Europa de la Quinta del Buitre que no fue".
> 
> El Madrid se lo quitó de encima porque el año siguiente estaba firmado Bernd Schuster, y lo traspasó al Anderlecht por más de lo que le costó. En Bélgica triunfó plenamente, aunque era una liga menor.




no os mosqueeis
es broma


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Creo que era haciendo una foto, resbaló y cayó desde una altura más que considerable. No falleció en el acto, fue tras la operación. Creo recordar que también tardaron lo suyo en llegar a la zona y llevarlo al hospital.
> 
> En el Oviedo también fue queridísimo.



Cayó desde unos 20m a unas rocas. Se partió la cabeza, la cadera y varias costillas.
Tras mucho rato esperando a los servicios de emergencias, puesto que no podian llegar a donde habia caido, consiguienron rescartarle y llego con vida al hospital, donde falleció mientras le operaban del traumatimo craneoencefálico.

Esos días, Alfonso Arús publico no sé si un blog, donde ponía teorias conspiratorias de la muerte. 
Suicidio, problema de deudas y simulación de muerte para evadirlas, secuestro por creer los malos que aun estaba en el madrid y cuando se dieron cuenta los lanzaron a la cascada.... 
Su novia de la época que estaba con él, dice que al ir a tirar una foto, se resbaló y se precipitó contra las rocas.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Jun 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> No puedes tener tirria a un chavalin como Camavinga o Vinicius. Son buena gente, no tienen la mirada de negro macumba machetero. Alaba es respetuoso. Luego los brasileños son esclavitos simpáticos.



La religión hace mucho para contener el animal salvaje que todos los negros  hombres llevan dentro. Los brasileños suelen ser católicos o evangélicos; Camavinga es católico. Alaba es hijo de camerunés y filipina, de una zona de Filipinas que conserva fortísimos atavismos hispánicos y donde son extremadamente devotos, aunque él es, no sé si por el padre o por la madre, adventista del Séptimo Día.

Fíjense que Alaba tiene cara de chinito bueno, de esos que salen en Star Trek.


----------



## filets (14 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Creo que era haciendo una foto, resbaló y cayó desde una altura más que considerable. No falleció en el acto, fue tras la operación. Creo recordar que también tardaron lo suyo en llegar a la zona y llevarlo al hospital.
> 
> En el Oviedo también fue queridísimo.



Resbalo bajando la catarata Na Mueang








Na Muang 2 Waterfall · FXCR+W59, Tambon Na Mueang, Ko Samui District, Surat Thani 84140, Tailandia


★★★★☆ · Atracción turística




goo.gl




Y fallecio en el hospital de Surat Thani mientras le operaban

No es el unico








Muere un joven español al caer por una cascada en una isla al sur de Tailandia


La víctima, de 26 años, se separó del grupo, que reparó en su ausencia al regresar al hotel



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Milan "Frankenstein" Jankovic. A mí me gustaba: un centrocampista organizador serio y esforzado, aunque un poco (muy) lento, entre Ricardo Gallego y Luis Milla. Tenía un buen disparo e hizo un par de grandes actuaciones. Por ejemplo un tiro lejano suyo eliminó al Bayern en 1988, el año que perdimos con el PSV Eindhoven en semifinales, o "el año de la Copa de Europa de la Quinta del Buitre que no fue".
> 
> El Madrid se lo quitó de encima porque el año siguiente estaba firmado Bernd Schuster, y lo traspasó al Anderlecht por más de lo que le costó. En Bélgica triunfó plenamente, aunque era una liga menor.



Todo para tí. 



A mi esos años aún me pillaron de muy niño y no tengo recuerdos claros. Conocía algunos jugadores pero no seguía los resultados.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Jun 2022)

Tchoua llevará el dorsal 18


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> El pobre Peter se mató en un accidente visitando unas cataratas en Tailandia. Una desgracia.



No puedo hablar por el pobre Peter Dubovsky, pero en esas mismas cascadas se han matado ingleses por hacer imprudencias. Que él las hiciera, imposible saberlo.

Un jugador elegante, rápido, vertical. Yo siempre pensé que iba a cuajar en el Madrid, pero le pillaron malos años.


----------



## El Juani (14 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Cayó desde unos 20m a unas rocas. Se partió la cabeza, la cadera y varias costillas.
> Tras mucho rato esperando a los servicios de emergencias, puesto que no podian llegar a donde habia caido, consiguienron rescartarle y llego con vida al hospital, donde falleció mientras le operaban del traumatimo craneoencefálico.
> 
> Esos días, Alfonso Arús publico no sé si un blog, donde ponía teorias conspiratorias de la muerte.
> ...



No tenía ni idea sobre esa teoría de la simulación de la muerte y demás... 


filets dijo:


> Resbalo bajando la catarata Na Mueang
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me imagino que será una zona chunga.


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> La religión hace mucho para contener el animal salvaje que todos los negros  hombres llevan dentro. Los brasileños suelen ser católicos o evangélicos; Camavinga es católico. Alaba es hijo de camerunés y filipina, de una zona de Filipinas que conserva fortísimos atavismos hispánicos y donde son extremadamente devotos, aunque él es, no sé si por el padre o por la madre, adventista del Séptimo Día.
> 
> Fíjense que Alaba tiene cara de chinito bueno, de esos que salen en Star Trek.



Hablado de religiones. 

Ayer leí en una web (guiri) que Carvajal es judio. ¿Alguien sabe algo? 

Me quedé sorprendido y no sé si será cierto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Tchoua llevará el dorsal 18



El mismo que llevaba nuestra quería estrella congo, sin duda es una gran responsabilidad sobre sus hombros.


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> No tenía ni idea sobre esa teoría de la simulación de la muerte y demás...
> 
> Me imagino que será una zona chunga.



" Después de su muerte, el periodista *Alfonso* *Arús* recogió en su blog diferentes teorías sobre la muerte de *Dubovsky*, ajenas al dictamen oficial y algunas de ellas verdaderamente absurdas. Una de ellas es que no resbaló, sino que se tiró de cabeza pensando que había más profundidad, tal y como negó *Aurélia* *Čarabová*. Otra es que fue secuestrado por una mafia local que pensó que seguía siendo jugador del *Real* *Madrid*, para cobrar una recompensa, y que fue asesinado por ésta al enterarse de que su equipo era el *Real* *Oviedo*. La última de todas asegura que tenía una deuda millonaria por una presunta adicción al juego y que simuló su muerte para cobrar su seguro de vida e iniciar una nueva vida anónima. "

Encontré el enlace al Blog de Arus pero ya no existe. 

Está era la URL en 2008:



http://alataque.blogcindario.com/2006/03/00003-peter-dubovsk.html/


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El mismo que llevaba nuestra quería estrella congo, sin duda es una gran responsabilidad sobre sus hombros.





el mismo que lleva nuestra estrella alvaro , sin duda es una gran responsabilidad sobre sus hombros.


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Jun 2022)

Hola ¿que ase?


----------



## Gashegodemierda (14 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> En el Oviedo también fue queridísimo.



¿También? En el Madrid fracasó.

En Oviedo le querían y odiaban a ratos. Hasta que se murió y entonces lo canonizaron. Recuerdo muy vívidamente al Tartiere gritar como una sóla alma "Es un borracho, Dubosky es un borracho" al ritmo de Guantanamera. Un dia hasta intentaron pegarle unos aficionados cabreados, al final de un partido.


----------



## filets (14 Jun 2022)

Zamorano, Ronaldo, Valderrama, Solari, Amavisca, Chilavert


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Jun 2022)

Hablando de Jankovic "Frankenstein" me he acordado de esto:




... porque en ellas Jankovic aparecía caracterizado como Frankenstein. Pero ésta debe de ser una primera edición, en la que aún aparece Valdano. Todo esto fue en 1987.

De arriba a abajo y de izquierda a derecha:

Chendo Ochotorena Buyo Agustín Camacho
Salguero ¿Mino? Maceda Sanchís ¿XXXX?
Martín Vázquez - Gallego - Gordillo - Míchel - Juanito
Pardeza con gorro de pitufo - Hugo Sánchez - Butragueño - Valdano (qué cetrino lo ponen) - Santillana


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Hablando de Jankovic "Frankenstein" me he acordado de esto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1089836
> 
> ...



Joder, buenisimo. Esas pegatinas las tenía yo pegadas en una carpeta de esas azules ochenteras, con dos gomas.

Chendo Ochotorena Buyo Agustín Camacho
Salguero Mino (asturiano) Maceda Sanchís HIERRO
Martín Vázquez - Gallego - Gordillo - Míchel - Juanito
Pardeza con gorro de pitufo - Hugo Sánchez - Butragueño - Valdano (qué cetrino lo ponen) - Santillana


----------



## El Juani (14 Jun 2022)

Gashegodemierda dijo:


> ¿También? En el Madrid fracasó.
> 
> En Oviedo le querían y odiaban a ratos. Hasta que se murió y entonces lo canonizaron. Recuerdo muy vívidamente al Tartiere gritar como una sóla alma "Es un borracho, Dubosky es un borracho" al ritmo de Guantanamera. Un dia hasta intentaron pegarle unos aficionados cabreados, al final de un partido.



La exigencia de la afición también contaba porque se sabía de la calidad del futbolista y fuera criticado por la época. Eso no quita que no fuera querido ni considerado un jugador tremendo dentro de dicho club. Hay referencias de tweets y homenajes en las cuentas oficiales del Oviedo sobre la figura de Peter Dubovsky.

Incluso realizado algún documental con producción de gente del Oviedo


----------



## El Juani (14 Jun 2022)

Y lo de Mariano... impresentable.


----------



## filets (14 Jun 2022)

Gol Copa Libertadores


Celebracion del gol de la victoria




odysee.com


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Hablado de religiones.
> 
> Ayer leí en una web (guiri) que Carvajal es judio. ¿Alguien sabe algo?
> 
> Me quedé sorprendido y no sé si será cierto.



El segundo mejor dirigente de la historia del Real Madrid clásico fue un judío sefardí nacido en Estambul (aunque a él le gustaba decir Constantinopla) refugiado en España cuando la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Y a la muerte de Bernabéu no fue presidente por aclamación porque no quiso: pensaba que era disminuir la memoria de don Santiago.


----------



## Silluzollope (14 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> Zamorano, Ronaldo, Valderrama, Solari, Amavisca, Chilavert



Zamorano parece un panchito cualquiera de los que ves en el metro, la foto le hace más cobrizo aún y Amavisca un miembro de los Ketama.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Jun 2022)

Tchoua ya habla más castellano que el cara polla Gales


----------



## El Juani (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>




Tchoua uno de los nuestros


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Menuda guerra fria estamos viviendo en el fútbol.


----------



## cebollo (14 Jun 2022)

Leí hace poco que Tchuameni es hijo de cameruneses pero los padres pertenecian a la elite local y siempre han comido con cubiertos, leen libros, vocalizan y hacen frases con sujeto y predicado. Es un negro atípico.


----------



## El amigo (14 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Leí hace poco que Tchuameni es hijo de cameruneses pero los padres pertenecian a la elite local y siempre han comido con cubiertos, leen libros, vocalizan y hacen frases con sujeto y predicado. Es un negro atípico.



Que cabron jajajajajjajs


----------



## arriondas (14 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Hablando de Jankovic "Frankenstein" me he acordado de esto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1089836
> 
> ...



Creo que el del pico es el Chucho Solana, si no me equivoco.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Chendo Ochotorena Buyo Agustín Camacho
> Salguero ¿Mino? Maceda Sanchís ¿*XXXX*?
> Martín Vázquez - Gallego - Gordillo - Míchel - Juanito
> Pardeza con gorro de pitufo - Hugo Sánchez - Butragueño - Valdano (qué cetrino lo ponen) - Santillana






Andr3ws dijo:


> Joder, buenisimo. Esas pegatinas las tenía yo pegadas en una carpeta de esas azules ochenteras, con dos gomas.
> 
> Chendo Ochotorena Buyo Agustín Camacho
> Salguero Mino (asturiano) Maceda Sanchís *HIERRO*
> ...



No es Hierro, que vino, creo, en 1990. Es Jesús Solana.












Solana, Jesús Ángel Solana Bermejo - Futbolista







www.bdfutbol.com


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Leí hace poco que Tchuameni es hijo de cameruneses pero los padres pertenecian a la elite local y nunca han comido personas, leen libros, vocalizan y hacen frases con sujeto y predicado. Es un negro atípico.


----------



## El Juani (14 Jun 2022)

Ha estado el chaval más que perfecto


----------



## filets (14 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Leí hace poco que Tchuameni es hijo de cameruneses pero los padres pertenecian a la elite local y siempre han comido* con cubiertos, leen libros*, vocalizan y hacen frases con sujeto y predicado. Es un negro atípico.



Ahí te has calentado. No leen libros ni Pique ni SR4, va a leer chutamendy


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jun 2022)

Bueno, pues ya tenemos un nuevo ejemplar, ahora deberíamos centrarnos en el mercado emergente magrebí.

Así unos nombres a bote pronto:

Yalal ankeni 

Mustafá embutu.

Mohamed el kenakui.

Abdul del ramal. 

Mosses el brahim.


Es un ramillete rápido de jóvenes promesas.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (14 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Hola ¿que ase?



Pues Amavisca parece el más chungo:






Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno, pues ya tenemos un nuevo ejemplar, ahora deberíamos centrarnos en el mercado emergente magrebí.
> 
> Así unos nombres a bote pronto:
> 
> ...



Se te va de las manos la trolleada, el único que por el nombre aparece en google es este:




Abu Ramal


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Pues Amavisca parece el más chungo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1089928
> 
> ...




Joder solo salen en el TransferMark pakistaní, es normal, Yo soy asiduo de la liga pakistaní y la liga filipina


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (14 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder solo salen en el TransferMark pakistaní, es normal, Yo soy asiduo de la liga pakistaní y la liga filipina



Aunque tiene una tirada a Míchel, si le quitas la barba.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jun 2022)

Estoy viendo la repetición de la presentación del nuevo ejemplar, menuda chapa le está metiendo el Florencio al mamamdou    está el buitre justo detras del ejemplar sentado puesto de cocaina hasta las trancas


----------



## Gashegodemierda (14 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> leen libros, vocalizan y hacen frases con sujeto y predicado.



Uy, puede tener problemas de adaptación al vstuario, entonces. Feo asunto.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Jun 2022)

80 kilazos por un centrocampista que mete dos goles al año, no ha debutado en Champions, y nunca ha jugado nada serio con Francia.

Espero, equivocarme, pero creo que la hemos cagado. Pasaré felizmente por aquí a recoger mi owned dentro de un año si me equivoco.


----------



## xilebo (14 Jun 2022)

*“Mbappé entendió que mi primera opción era el Madrid...”*

Tchouaméni (22 años), en su presentación: “Ancelotti me dijo que si quería ser de los mejores del mundo tenía que venir al Madrid”


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Leí hace poco que Tchuameni es hijo de cameruneses pero los padres pertenecian a la elite local y siempre han comido con cubiertos, leen libros, vocalizan y hacen frases con sujeto y predicado. Es un negro atípico.




El padre es farmacéutico y la madre consejera de educación.

No es el típico nigga


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> El padre es farmacéutico y la madre consejera de educación.
> 
> No es el típico nigga




Y yo cirujano, tampoco soy el típico forero pero aquí estamos.


----------



## 4motion (14 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> El padre es farmacéutico y la madre consejera de educación.
> 
> No es el típico nigga



Este tío tiene la cabeza muy bien amueblada, inteligente, listo, modesto y educado, es un jugador real madrid 100 %.

Ya os lo dije, nos dará grandes alegrías.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (14 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y yo cirujano, tampoco soy el típico forero pero aquí estamos.



Tu no distingues entre mamadus.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (14 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> 80 kilazos por un centrocampista que mete dos goles al año, no ha debutado en Champions, y nunca ha jugado nada serio con Francia.
> 
> Espero, equivocarme, pero creo que la hemos cagado. Pasaré felizmente por aquí a recoger mi owned dentro de un año si me equivoco.



Y pasaras. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> 80 kilazos por un centrocampista que mete dos goles al año, no ha debutado en Champions, y nunca ha jugado nada serio con Francia.
> 
> Espero, equivocarme, pero creo que la hemos cagado. Pasaré felizmente por aquí a recoger mi owned dentro de un año si me equivoco.




Yo creo que también es una cagada, y el precio es una animalada, pero supongo que no había nada mejor.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> El padre es farmacéutico y la madre consejera de educación.
> 
> No es el típico nigga



El cargo de consejera de la madre equivale a directora de instituto de Secundaria.


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Jun 2022)

Yo ya con el tema este de Mbappé, Tchouaméni y demas empiezo a estar un poco cansado.

Cada uno tomó su decisión y el tiempo dirá quien acertó y quien se equivocó.

Que el otro no quiso, venir pues que le zurzan, y ya está.



Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Hablando de Jankovic "Frankenstein" me he acordado de esto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1089836
> 
> ...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (14 Jun 2022)

Lo del precio de Chuta Mendys bueno, es caro pero a no ser que sea un sin sangre como Jovic se puede vender por lo que quede por amortizar en 3 años. Y además, será por dinero. .

El problema que yo le veo es que entre en la rotación por delante de Valverde, porque ha costado no sé qué, y el uruguayo se vea ninguneado y se vaya.


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Jun 2022)

Las caricaturas me han recordado a unos cromos que daban con los Bollycaos.


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No es Hierro, que vino, creo, en 1990. Es Jesús Solana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡¡Cierto!!


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno, pues ya tenemos un nuevo ejemplar, ahora deberíamos centrarnos en el mercado emergente magrebí.
> 
> Así unos nombres a bote pronto:
> 
> ...



Todo humo.

El objetivo está claro.

AHMED BELCADI. 49 goles esta temporada le avalan. Le apodan "El Di Stefano de Chachawamiya"

Flopper mueve tus hilos, haz tu magia!!!!

PD: Puse mal el apellido de la perla de Yibuti. Corregido.
PD2: Añado foto, donde han photoshopeado al bueno de Ahmed Belcadi.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y yo cirujano, tampoco soy el típico forero pero aquí estamos.




Vives debajo de un puente y lo sabes


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> 80 kilazos por un centrocampista que mete dos goles al año, no ha debutado en Champions, y nunca ha jugado nada serio con Francia.
> 
> Espero, equivocarme, pero creo que la hemos cagado. Pasaré felizmente por aquí a recoger mi owned dentro de un año si me equivoco.



no vas a necesitar un año


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Vives debajo de un puente y lo sabes




Tengo tierras


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tengo tierras



las de debajo del puente no son tuyas , y lo sabes


----------



## El Juani (14 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Lo de las hemerotecas es BROTALISIMO.


----------



## vurvujo (14 Jun 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Francia no ha ganado un sólo partido de la Liga de Naciones. Es decir, no se la toman en serio. Una pregunta, foreros, y una aseveración: Hacía falta inventarse esto, de verdad era necesario este pseudotorneo? A mí me parece que con mundial y Eurocopa basta y sobra y no hacen falta estas mierdas.



Infantino necesita más pastuca para repartir con los amigotes de las confederaciones de África, Asia y el Caribe para seguir siendo el presi de la FIFA.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


>



Ostras, sí. He estado un largo rato buscando y no encontré nada.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Las caricaturas me han recordado a unos cromos que daban con los Bollycaos.



Por Dios, qué caricaturas más malas. Si Chendo parece Mel Gibson en Braveheart.


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Jun 2022)

Lo que mucha gente no sabe es que los fondos Ico, una parte de ellos no es dinero estatal, son de los bancos, como Santander, BBVA, etc, son préstamos a bajo interés, nada más.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Jun 2022)

Dicen que el Madrid va a por bellinghan


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Jun 2022)

Sería para el año que viene


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Dicen que el Madrid va a por bellinghan



Llevan con eso meses, luego habrá que ver que pasa el próximo año, ahora toca vender.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Llevan con eso meses, luego habrá que ver que pasa el próximo año, ahora toca vender.




Dicen que costará 90 kilos


----------



## El Juani (14 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Dicen que el Madrid va a por bellinghan



Y comentan sobre los 100 kilos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Y comentan sobre los 100 kilos.




Me voy a fijar yo está temporada en el chaval este. 

Tengo canal Movistar champions que da la Liga alemana. A ver si veo partidos del Dortmund

He visto vídeos en el yutub y tiene buena pinta


----------



## VYP de Álava (14 Jun 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Lo del precio de Chuta Mendys bueno, es caro pero a no ser que sea un sin sangre como Jovic se puede vender por lo que quede por amortizar en 3 años. Y además, será por dinero. .
> 
> El problema que yo le veo es que entre en la rotación por delante de Valverde, porque ha costado no sé qué, y el uruguayo se vea ninguneado y se vaya.



Ni siquiera juegan en la misma posición.


----------



## Manero (14 Jun 2022)

Por supuesto que los créditos hay que devolverlos, y con más motivo si ese dinero proviene en su mayor parte del Estado. Pero resulta curioso que en el 2020 un club tan bien gestionado según comentas como el Madrid reciba 200M en créditos ICO mientras que un Barcelona en la ruina y a un paso de no poder ni pagar las nóminas recibiese tan solo 100M. Y también resulta curioso que ese club tan bien gestionado como el Madrid y que supuestamente paga sus fichajes millonarios con lo que genera, haya pedido un aplazamiento en la devolución de esos 200M.

Una vez más vemos al papa Estado favoreciendo al Club Estado Real Madrid. Y no quiero olvidarme del pelotazo urbanístico de Aznar que supuso 500M para las arcas del Madrid, o de la financiación por parte de Bankia de los fichajes de CR y Bale (banco que luego fué rescatado por el Estado), o de los 200M provinientes de las Islas Caimán que parecen haber caido en el olvido tanto mediático como de Hacienda.


----------



## Gashegodemierda (14 Jun 2022)

Hablando de paquetes que fichó el Madrid en la era Sanz, mi paisano Manoliño Canabal merece una mención.







Bigardo celta de 1.95 cm. Corpulento y habilidoso delantero de 23 años. Fichado, sin haber jugado un minuto en primera, por la insistencia de Fabio Capello que vio en el al nuevo Van Basten. Costo alrededor de 850 kilos, un fortunón para 1997. Debutó con gol ante la Portuguesa en el trofeo Bernabéu.



No jugó ni un partido oficial. Fue cedido al Valladolid, Alavés (Ahí le metió un gol al Madrid) y Rayo sin brillar demasiado y finalmente empaquetado al Málaga por una fracción de lo que costó, donde fue jugó cuatro años, mayoritariamente saliendo desde el banquillo. Al cumplir la treintena, volvió a su club de procedencia donde una dolencia reumática de carácter degenerativo le retiro.

En el vestuario del Madrid le hacían bromas porque conducía un Golf de segunda mano que le duró hasta casi el fin de su carrera en primera división. Se ve que Manolo no perdió la cabeza por fichar por el Madrid.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jun 2022)

Gashegodemierda dijo:


> Hablando de paquetes que fichó el Madrid en la era Sanz, mi paisano Manoliño Canabal merece una mención.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es como yo, un hombre de éxito y millonario que conduce coches humildes.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Jun 2022)

habla mejor español que @Obiwanchernobil


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> habla mejor español que @Obiwanchernobil




Sigo pensando que Mohamed kalaui era mejor pivote defensivo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jun 2022)

Una cuántas joyas magrebíes que tengo en la agenda.

De los tres me quedo sin duda con bundu "la perla de Casablanca"


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Jun 2022)

Gashegodemierda dijo:


> En el vestuario del Madrid le hacían bromas porque conducía un Golf de segunda mano que le duró hasta casi el fin de su carrera en primera división. Se ve que Manolo no perdió la cabeza por fichar por el Madrid.



Le honra lo del Golf, era su forma de admitir que era más malo que un cáncer de huevos y tenía que ahorrar todo lo posible antes de que los demás se dieran cuenta.


----------



## juantxxxo (14 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Dicen que el Madrid va a por bellinghan



De Ligt acaba contrato en 2024 y pasa de renovar. También meten al Madrid en la terna de candidatos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jun 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> De Ligt acaba contrato en 2024 y pasa de renovar. También meten al Madrid en la terna de candidatos.



Otro central?


----------



## juantxxxo (14 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Otro central?



Sí, a un precio razonable o como agente libre, yo me lo traería.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Jun 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Por supuesto que los créditos hay que devolverlos, y con más motivo si ese dinero proviene en su mayor parte del Estado. Pero resulta curioso que en el 2020 un club tan bien gestionado según comentas como el Madrid reciba 200M en créditos ICO mientras que un Barcelona en la ruina y a un paso de no poder ni pagar las nóminas recibiese tan solo 100M.



Los créditos empresariales son para la promoción y mejora de las empresas, no para tapar goteras. 

Por Dios, "el banco no me quiere prestar porque estoy en la ruina y no se lo voy a poder devolver y en cambio al vecino que está forrado le presta". ¿Tú entiendes la lógica detrás de todo esto?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Le honra lo del Golf, era su forma de admitir que era más malo que un cáncer de huevos y tenía que ahorrar todo lo posible antes de que los demás se dieran cuenta.



El 127 de Arsenio...


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (14 Jun 2022)

Gashegodemierda dijo:


> Hablando de paquetes que fichó el Madrid en la era Sanz, mi paisano Manoliño Canabal merece una mención.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El delantero que te hacía llegar a la champions en el PC Fútbol de aquella época.
Un crack. Yo creo que la mitad de peña de aquella época lo conocía por el juego.

Por cierto, Bellingham es nigga también, esto es lo que dice el *HAS *(que cita a la SER):


SER: Florentino prepara 90M€ por el 'nuevo Modric'
_La maquinaria del Real Madrid no para de trabajar, no solo en la próxima campaña sino también en las siguientes. Según informa 'SER Deportivos', el Real Madrid y el Borussia Dortmund están en conversaciones para que *Jude Bellingham* se una al club blanco el año que viene, tal y como adelantó AS. La base de la operación, según la información de SER, *estaría en 90 millones de euros y Bellingham llegaría con un contrato de 5 o 6 temporadas*. Sin embargo, habría dos problemas: ocupa *plaza de extracomunitario* (una situación que ha impedido el fichaje de Gabriel Jesús) y, además, *el Liverpool también está detrás de él* y la oferta de los ingleses podría llegar a los 100 millones de euros._




Y se llama Jude de nombre, le va a encantar al *FLORERO *medio.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Jun 2022)

Ramón Calderón: "Me sorprende que no hayan firmado una penalización con Mbappé"









Ramón Calderón: "Me sorprende que no hayan firmado una penalización con Mbappé"


Ramón Calderón hace repaso a la exitosa temporada del Real Madrid, la salida de Marcelo, uno de sus fichajes, el espíritu de las remontadas... y le extraña cómo se hizo la operación con Mbappé




www.elconfidencial.com





Teoría conspiratoria: sí la había y el emir cuando estuvo en España presionó a Floren para que no la ejecutara.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno, pues ya tenemos un nuevo ejemplar, ahora deberíamos centrarnos en el mercado emergente magrebí.
> 
> Así unos nombres a bote pronto:
> 
> ...



Echa un vistazo a Elba Calao.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> El delantero que te hacía llegar a la champions en el PC Fútbol de aquella época.
> Un crack. Yo creo que la mitad de peña de aquella época lo conocía por el juego.
> 
> Por cierto, Bellingham es nigga también, esto es lo que dice el *HAS *(que cita a la SER):
> ...



Los blancos estamos en extinción.


----------



## Policía Pérez (14 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> 80 kilazos por un centrocampista que mete dos goles al año, no ha debutado en Champions, y nunca ha jugado nada serio con Francia.
> 
> Espero, equivocarme, pero creo que la hemos cagado. Pasaré felizmente por aquí a recoger mi owned dentro de un año si me equivoco.



Pienso totalmente lo mismo

Acabo de ver un video de Marcos Lopez, el tio que mas futbol sabe de España pese a su invalidez capilar, y dice que Tchuameni no solo no es el recambio de Casemiro que los follanegros de este hilo prometian, sino que JAMAS HA JUGADO AHI

Es un doble pivote que se va para alante a robar balones, a lo Kante del Chelsea, sin rigor tactico ni llegada, y que si el MAdrid lo quiere para recambio de Casemiro, le toca una adaptacion al puesto a medio-largo plazo. Ahora mismo es un Pogba mas joven, UN PROYECTO DE JUGADOR

Estoy dando volteretas por el suelo de la rabia que os tengo a algunos ahora mismo


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (14 Jun 2022)

La UEFA prepara un nuevo torneo para comenzar la temporada previo a la Champions

Nos van a cambiar la Supercopa por un cuadrangular Paco.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## Th89 (14 Jun 2022)

Pero qué sinvergüenzas, la Supercopa ya es de por sí un partido intrascendente, un torneo paco de mierda, y ahora te quieren meter dos partidos  

El hijo de puta de Ceferino no tiene bastante con el dinero negro de los follacabras y quiere exprimir un poco más la gallina.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jun 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> La UEFA prepara un nuevo torneo para comenzar la temporada previo a la Champions
> 
> Nos van a cambiar la Supercopa por un cuadrangular Paco.
> 
> Cuidado pues.



Lo van a llamar el torneo Mohamed VI, donde siempre jugarán la final el PSG y City.


----------



## Th89 (14 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo van a llamar el torneo Mohamed VI, donde siempre jugarán la final el PSG y City.



Joder, si tengo que elegir entre esos dos prefiero al City. Incluso aunque le entrene el meacolonias.

Es impresionante el asco que le he cogido al puto PSG y a la basura desértica de Qatar. Quiero ver al tenista con esa cara de subnormal amenazando a empleados de los clubes que le pasen el rabo por la cara.


----------



## El Juani (14 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo van a llamar el torneo Mohamed VI, donde siempre jugarán la final el PSG y City.



Para que estén metidos los equipos estado sea como sea. Y después hablaban y criticaban la Superliga.


----------



## El Juani (14 Jun 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Pienso totalmente lo mismo
> 
> Acabo de ver un video de Marcos Lopez, el tio que mas futbol sabe de España pese a su invalidez capilar, y dice que Tchuameni no solo no es el recambio de Casemiro que los follanegros de este hilo prometian, sino que JAMAS HA JUGADO AHI
> 
> ...



Al menos este calvo sí es un buen analista de fútbol (claro está según opiniones), el otro calvo, el Maldini, es un buen conocedor de futbolistas pero un pésimo analista.


----------



## _Suso_ (14 Jun 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Por supuesto que los créditos hay que devolverlos, y con más motivo si ese dinero proviene en su mayor parte del Estado. Pero resulta curioso que en el 2020 un club tan bien gestionado según comentas como el Madrid reciba 200M en créditos ICO mientras que un Barcelona en la ruina y a un paso de no poder ni pagar las nóminas recibiese tan solo 100M. Y también resulta curioso que ese club tan bien gestionado como el Madrid y que supuestamente paga sus fichajes millonarios con lo que genera, haya pedido un aplazamiento en la devolución de esos 200M.
> 
> Una vez más vemos al papa Estado favoreciendo al Club Estado Real Madrid. Y no quiero olvidarme del pelotazo urbanístico de Aznar que supuso 500M para las arcas del Madrid, o de la financiación por parte de Bankia de los fichajes de CR y Bale (banco que luego fué rescatado por el Estado), o de los 200M provinientes de las Islas Caimán que parecen haber caido en el olvido tanto mediático como de Hacienda.



De fútbol no se cómo andarás, pero de economía vas justillo.

Los préstamos ICO efectivamente los financia el estado, pero la entidad financiera, sea BBVA, Santander, etc, lo gestiona y lo aprueba, porque sobre todo en caso de impago es quién se hace cargo del impago.

Y digo yo y lo dejo caer, sí concedieron más préstamos ICO al Madrid que al Barza esas entidades privadas, que asumen el riesgo en caso de impago, igual va a ser porque vieron un mayor riesgo en el caso del Barza que está endeudado hasta el infinito y más allá que en el Madrid.

El riesgo final de los ICO no es para el estado sino para las entidades privadas que los tramitan, salvo con ciertas excepciones muy rizadas con el tema covid.


----------



## Roedr (14 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y yo cirujano, tampoco soy el típico forero pero aquí estamos.



¿Y qué merito intelectual tiene ser cirujano?.


----------



## Paobas (14 Jun 2022)

La UEFA prepara un nuevo torneo para comenzar la temporada previo a la Champions 

Venga, a seguir con inventos de mierda. Ahora quieren cargarse la Supercopa de Europa para meter está puta mierda de pachanga de verano. Todo sea por ganar algo más de pasta a costa de inventos infumables.


----------



## Enrique Bunbury (14 Jun 2022)

Joder, otro negro al Madrid, ya me jodió lo de Cunningan en su día, Makelele, Anelka.. eran casos aislados, pero a este paso este club va a perder toda identidad.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (14 Jun 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Marcelo, que, como todo el mundo sabe, NO TIENE NI PUTA IDEA de cómo funciona el vestuario del Real Madrid, se ha despedido hoy entre lágrimas, dando gracias a Raúl y diciendo que él ha sido su ejemplo a seguir. Pues eso, ni puta idea tiene este Marcelo. Todos a una: Patapalo, Pelograsa, Baúl y tal y tal.



Marcelo no era competencia directa para Baul por un puesto, de haberlo sido la historia hubiese sido otra.


Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Los últimos años de la primera etapa de Florentino fue un sin dios, el equipo pasó a ganar más dinero que el Manchester sin ganar un puto título y con las figuras de gira siempre.
> 
> La cagó pero bien, a Makelele no lo renovó él por lo de los Zidanes y los Pavones.



Yo creo que hizo lo peor. O lo renuevas y te aseguras un currela para el mediolcampo o das un golpe en la mesa dejandolo aburrido retirado de la plantilla por rebelde, asi mandas un mensaje al mundo de que quien manda no es el jugador.

Pero no, preferia ganar un dinero para luego comprar a flavio concienciao o a moniGago o a cualquier inutil dejando ademaa claro que si un jugador se enfurruña por no asumir un rol , ni el entrenadoe ni el club estan por delante.


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Jun 2022)

Gashegodemierda dijo:


> Hablando de paquetes que fichó el Madrid en la era Sanz, mi paisano Manoliño Canabal merece una mención.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder buenísimo aporte. Esto es lo que pedía esta mañana al proponer hablar de jugadores veteranos y alguno totalmente olvidado. 
Mis dieses.


----------



## 121 (14 Jun 2022)

El Madrid fichando bien y con proyecto y el Barça oliendo a muerto


----------



## feps (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## cebollo (14 Jun 2022)

Bellingham es mulato, el padre es blanco aunque se parece más a la madre. 

Me gustaría que jugara en el Real Madrid porque cumple años el mismo día que yo, reconozco que no es una razón muy científica.


----------



## Manero (14 Jun 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> De fútbol no se cómo andarás, pero de economía vas justillo.
> 
> Los préstamos ICO efectivamente los financia el estado, pero la entidad financiera, sea BBVA, Santander, etc, lo gestiona y lo aprueba, porque sobre todo en caso de impago es quién se hace cargo del impago.
> 
> ...



No es exactamente como dices ya que la entidad financiera lo gestiona pero en caso de impago del crédito si que es el Estado quién se hace cargo, en un 80% en caso de autónomos y pymes y un 70% en caso de grandes empresas como Madrid o Barça.

*¿Qué son los préstamos ICO?*

_"El *Instituto de Crédito Oficial (ICO) *es un banco público con forma jurídica creado para el apoyo a empresas. Las *Líneas ICO son líneas de financiación* con las que el ICO *facilita fondos a las empresas y autónomos para financiar su actividad *con la intermediación de las entidades de crédito.
Esto implica que una entidad financiera puede conceder un *préstamo a pymes y autónomos* y que el *80%* (en algunos casos es un porcentaje menor) *del mismo lo garantiza el Estado*, de tal forma que si resulta impagado el Estado respondería en esa proporción". _


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Y qué merito intelectual tiene ser cirujano?.



Ninguno.


----------



## Manero (14 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Los créditos empresariales son para la promoción y mejora de las empresas, no para tapar goteras.
> 
> Por Dios, "el banco no me quiere prestar porque estoy en la ruina y no se lo voy a poder devolver y en cambio al vecino que está forrado le presta". ¿Tú entiendes la lógica detrás de todo esto?



Tu comentario tiene sentido en caso de entidades financieras privadas y un contexto económico normal, pero los créditos ICO se hicieron como ayudas públicas en un contexto Covid y con la finalidad de ayudar a los autónomos y empresas en problemas, de ahí que los más necesitados deberían ser los más ayudados. Entonces si el Madrid estaba tan saneado por qué recibió un mayor importe que un club con tantos problemas como el Barça? Y si está tan saneado por qué ha pedido una amplicación del plazo de devolución? Y por qué ficha por 116M a un jugador con nombre de chochete en lugar de devolvernos el dinero a todos los españoles?

Y los ICO si que sirven para tapar goteras, su finalidad es precisamente esa: _ 

"Estos ávales serán destinados para facilitar el *mantenimiento del empleo y paliar los efectos económicos del COVID-19*, la línea de avales tiene por objetivo atender las necesidades de financiación derivadas, entre otros, de* pagos de salarios, facturas, necesidad de circulante u otras necesidades de liquidez,* incluyendo las derivadas de vencimientos de obligaciones financieras o tributarias". _


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Jun 2022)

La UEFA quere hacer otro torneo...de 4 equipos..eso al final habrá que tener plantillas de 40 jugadores


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Jun 2022)

Os escribo pronto que me acaba acaba de llegar otra filtración.


Se rumorea en la planta noble del bernabeu que el gran yassin Mustafá estaría prácticamente cerrado a falta de unos flecos, la presentación tendría lugar en el Bernabéu a puerta abierta.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (15 Jun 2022)

Enrique Bunbury dijo:


> Joder, otro negro al Madrid, ya me jodió lo de Cunningan en su día, Makelele, Anelka.. eran casos aislados, pero a este paso este club va a perder toda identidad.




la identidad ya la perdió con un puto blanco de mierda de gales que se rió del madrid en su puta cara


----------



## Silluzollope (15 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> 80 kilazos por un centrocampista que mete dos goles al año, no ha debutado en Champions, y nunca ha jugado nada serio con Francia.
> 
> Espero, equivocarme, pero creo que la hemos cagado. Pasaré felizmente por aquí a recoger mi owned dentro de un año si me equivoco.



Modric lleva en el Madrid una media de 3 goles por temporada, y no creo que nadie diga que no lo habría fichado.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (15 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> la identidad ya la perdió con un puto blanco de mierda de gales que se rió del madrid en su puta cara



Muy bien, ahora que lo hemos echado hemos recuperado nuestros valors.

No es cierto?

Chabi y Manolo Lama ya respiran tranquilos.

Refuyis güelcom tu Real Madrid.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juantxxxo (15 Jun 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Modric lleva en el Madrid una media de 3 goles por temporada, y no creo que nadie diga que no lo habría fichado.



El comentario que citas es muy *Maldinesco*. Es un chaval joven, pero con muy buenas cualidades. Hay que pulirlo y tiene aprender a jugar en un grande, el más grande.


----------



## Silluzollope (15 Jun 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> El comentario que citas es muy *Maldinesco*. Es un chaval joven, pero con muy buenas cualidades. Hay que pulirlo y tiene aprender a jugar en un grande, el más grande.



Cierto, pero lo que quería decir es que en un centrocampista de este tipo lo de los goles es quizá lo más secundario de todo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> la identidad ya la perdió con un puto blanco de mierda de gales que se rió del madrid en su puta cara



Joder cuanto odio, con un tío que ya no juega en el Madrid.
Por cierto fue decisivo en ligas y torneos, más que otros como el seboso de Isco que llevamos años sin saber de él o el flamante probador de hamburguesas belga que hemos fichado.

Hay cosas algo curiosas en este deporte de pasiones, Un Ejemplo:

Finales ganadas con acciones individuales:

Isco 0

Bale 3 champions +1 coa del rey.


¿Que futbolista ostenta el gol declarado más bello por FIFA y la RFDE en final de Champions y copa del rey?.

Isco: NO 

Bale: Si.


Durante tres años consecutivos ¿quien fue el máximo asistente del real Madrid?.

Isco: No 

Bale: Si.

¿Quién a sido el futbolista con el mejor promedio de minutos disfruados/goles en en real Madrid?


Isco: NO 

Bale: Si. 

¿Cuántos años llevan retirados Isco y bale? 

Isco 5
Bale 3 


¿Quién de los dos suele estar siempre seboso y fuera de forma?.


Isco:SI 
Bale: No.


¿Cuál de los dos futbolistas mientras calentaba se ha negado a calentar y después a jugar?, Y no me refiero a lo que diga la prensa si no a que existan imágenes del momento.

Isco: Si 
Bale: NO.


Esto son solo datos objetivos y comprobables y no periodistas que dicen cosas o crean opinión sin tener que demostrar nada.
Hay una diferencia entre lo que es verdad y se puede comprobar con facilidad y lo que nos cuentan.

He puesto el ejemplo de Isco, que además es un futbolista que a mí me gusta especialmente, para que se vea lo que significa caer bien o caer mal y como la gente nos dejamos llevar por estos panfletos.

Este tío ya no juega en el madrid, y la prensa le sigue atizando, tal vez el galés este no iba muy desencaminado en aquel comunicado que saco.

Hazard NUNCA ha rendido con el Madrid, lleva 3 años pasado de peso, y se ha operado para llegar en forma al mundial...y la prensa te lo vende como su regreso triunfal, hay clases y clases.

Por cierto, todo el mundo concuerda en que la historia reciente de este real Madrid cambia con aquel gol de bale en la final de Copa del rey, hasta entonces el dominio del Barcelona y las (desgraciadamente) humillaciones del equipo catalán eran constantes.
Recuerdo partidos que aquello parecia el Barcelona entrenando y el Madrid sin oler el balón, Mourinho le impregno al Madrid gen competitivo, pero solo con eso no bastaba, 
Y aquel día por primera vez en cinco años me dio la impresión de que el Barcelona ya no era intocable, que podíamos ganarles y que ellos ya no iban a salir al campo para hacer ronditos. 




En fin.


----------



## filets (15 Jun 2022)

Que el fichaje de Chutamena no nos haga olvidar que los equipos de La Liga ESTAN TIESOS. Por eso firmaron La Liga IMPULSO y de aqui al 30 de junio veremos ventas, sobretodo a la premier
La calidad del futbol español acorde a la calidad de sus espectadores


----------



## xilebo (15 Jun 2022)

Ya llego


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> Que el fichaje de Chutamena no nos haga olvidar que los equipos de La Liga ESTAN TIESOS. Por eso firmaron La Liga IMPULSO y de aqui al 30 de junio veremos ventas, sobretodo a la premier
> La calidad del futbol español acorde a la calidad de sus espectadores



Tampoco te creas, tenemos la cantera magrebí y la pakistaní.


----------



## Ulises 33 (15 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Al menos este calvo sí es un buen analista de fútbol (claro está según opiniones), el otro calvo, el Maldini, es un buen conocedor de futbolistas pero un pésimo analista.



Maldini es un lector de estadísticas, nada más, eso no quiere decir que sepa de táctica.


----------



## El Juani (15 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Maldini es un lector de estadísticas, nada más, eso no quiere decir que sepa de táctica.



Por eso digo, el tio conoce de datos, futbolistas, etc, pero analizando juego y demás, deja muchísimo que desear.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (15 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder cuanto odio, con un tío que ya no juega en el Madrid.
> Por cierto fue decisivo en ligas y torneos, más que otros como el seboso de Isco que llevamos años sin saber de él o el flamante probador de hamburguesas belga que hemos fichado.
> 
> Hay cosas algo curiosas en este deporte de pasiones, Un Ejemplo:
> ...


----------



## Manero (15 Jun 2022)

Los culpables de defraudar a Hacienda fueron Rosell y Bartomeu y con penas de cárcel incluidas para ellos, pero para evitarlas pactaron con la fiscalía que el delito recayera sobre el club y así salvarse de ir a prisión. Y como el soci del Barça es retrasado aceptaron que el club se inculpara en vez de dejar que se pudriesen esas ratas en prisión. Y por supuesto el importe defraudado fué pagado también por el club con el recargo de turno.

En cambio Florentino sigue sin regular los 200M que misteriosamente le llegaron desde un paraíso fiscal como las Islas Caimán, y ya sería hora que Hacienda dijese algo al respecto. Y tampoco ha devuelto los 200M del crédito ICO que recibió por el Covid a pesar de que en el foro leo que el Madrid está saneado y paga sus fichajes Chumineros con el dinero que genera el propio club.


----------



## El Juani (15 Jun 2022)

Sobre el tema Asensio.



Todo lo que suele escribir este usuario de twitter me suele gustar bastante.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Jun 2022)

Y brahim Díaz?


----------



## El Juani (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Andr3ws (15 Jun 2022)

Pues estuve viendo ayer por la tarde la presentación de " Suamení " y la verdad es que me gustó el chaval (NO HOMO)

Es de agradecer y dice mucho que ya haya aprendido algo de castellano. Creo que aquí podemos tener un jugador que marque una época en el Madrid. Como decia el calvo analista, tiene que evolucionar a medio defensivo y alcanzar el nivel top. De los 3, Suameni es el que va a acabar jugando en esa posición y hará de Casemiro.
Espero que a los medios jovenes la CMK consiga inculcarles todo lo que ellos saben y que ellos aprendan y evolucionen a jugadores de primer nivel.
Tengo claro que la CMK no se va a poder susplir con nada igual, pero creo que la TVC puede acabar siendo un centro del campo que nos haga seguir compitiendo a lo largo de la decada. El estilo va a cambiar y espero que se acierten con los chavales estos.


----------



## Andr3ws (15 Jun 2022)

Hola Pedro ¿Que ase?


----------



## Ulises 33 (15 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Por eso digo, el tio conoce de datos, futbolistas, etc, pero analizando juego y demás, deja muchísimo que desear.



Las estadísticas las lee cualquiera , es un vendehumos , lo sabemos, te pasa igual que ami, miras su análisis del chuameni y lo comparas con el de Marcos López, el suyo lo podemos hacer tu y yo, el de Marcos López no.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (15 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya llego



Fichamos a un tío por cien kilos y los titulares son para mbape?!?!

Perioputas patrios.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cebollo (15 Jun 2022)

Modric y Kroos han metido pocos goles y han dado pocas asistencias en el Real Madrid. Han jugado muy retrasados para sacar el balón bien jugado desde atrás para compensar las carencias con el balón de compañeros (Varane y Casemiro principalmente). Pero no tienen físico para iniciar la jugada desde atrás y llegar a rematar.
Al jugar muy retrasados la labor de media punta la tenía que hacer Benzema que bajaba a recibir. O experimentar con Isco o James.

Al retrasarse Benzema, el que llenaba el área era el teórico extremo Cristiano y la banda era para Marcelo, un teórico lateral que jugaba de extremo.


----------



## feps (15 Jun 2022)

Qué grande Marcelo, por Dios. 









La frase de Marcelo a Rodrygo antes de la final de Champions que explica la grandeza del Real Madrid


El lateral brasileño se ha despedido hoy en la sala de prensa de Valdebebas y ha dejado una anécdota para el recuerdo con Rodrygo en la final de París.




as.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Maldini es un lector de estadísticas, nada más, eso no quiere decir que sepa de táctica.



Maldini es un gilipollas.


----------



## Gashegodemierda (15 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Hola Pedro ¿Que ase?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (15 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Maldini es un gilipollas.



Y los que le hacen caso unos piperos. 
En cualquier caso como todo subproducto del grupo prisa tienen un grupo de seguidores incondicionales por el mero hecho de estar en el grupo mediatico que esta.


----------



## Andr3ws (15 Jun 2022)

Gashegodemierda dijo:


>



¡¡¡ Joder buenisimo !!!

Una vez escuché una entrevista de Munitis, no sé si en El Larguero, donde hablaba que su padre tenia un barco pesquero, y que en una tormenta se habia ido a pique, y con su salario le habia podido comprar otro barco para que pudiera seguir faenando. Me pareció muy humilde y buena persona este hombre.


----------



## Andr3ws (15 Jun 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Y los que le hacen caso unos piperos.
> En cualquier caso como todo subproducto del grupo prisa tienen un grupo de seguidores incondicionales por el mero hecho de estar en el grupo mediatico que esta.



¿Sabe ustec que Julio Maldonado trabaja, que sepa yo, para Movistar, Cope, Marca y a su canal de Yiutiuv le patrocina Banco Santander?


----------



## Gorrión (15 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¿Sabe ustec que Julio Maldonado trabaja, que yo sepa para Movistar, Cope, Marca y a su canal de Yiutiuv le patrocina Banco Santander?



Hay que ser hijo de puta para que te contrate toda la mierda de España.

No es casual que sea un mediocre.


----------



## Andr3ws (15 Jun 2022)

Estoy confirmando un nombre que se está barajando en la planta noble del Bernabeu.


Confirmado el interes. 

Taiwo Awoniyi. Goleador Nigeriano. 24 años. A su lado, Adama Traore parece un mindundi. 
Precio de mercado 20 M 

De hecho puede ser que ya este cerrado el fichaje. 









Taiwo Awoniyi - Perfil del jugador 22/23


Taiwo Awoniyi, 25, Nigeria ➤ Nottingham Forest, desde 2022 ➤ Delantero centro ➤ Valor de mercado: 20,00 mill. € ➤ * 12/08/1997 en Ilorin, Nigeria.




www.transfermarkt.es


----------



## xilebo (15 Jun 2022)

Un spot viral que divide a Málaga y España en la campaña de abonos


El Málaga CF ha revolucionado las redes sociales con un vídeo que se ha hecho viral. Publicado en un tweet, el clip en cuestión trata sin paños calientes la brecha abierta en la ci




www.marca.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Estoy confirmando un nombre que se está barajando en la planta noble del Bernabeu.
> 
> 
> Confirmado el interes.
> ...




No se compañero, yo veo por encima a Mohamed el managui, está en una liga más competitiva y necesitamos un creador.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Hola Pedro ¿Que ase?



Zidane y casillas no parecen ni de la misma especie que munitis


----------



## Andr3ws (15 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Un spot viral que divide a Málaga y España en la campaña de abonos
> 
> 
> El Málaga CF ha revolucionado las redes sociales con un vídeo que se ha hecho viral. Publicado en un tweet, el clip en cuestión trata sin paños calientes la brecha abierta en la ci
> ...



Vaya gilipollez. 
Sabemos que en Malaga se celebran los triunfos del Madrid por su paisano ISCO. 

Además veo que el club, en los últimos tiempos pertenece a jeques, a un argentino.... así que "de amor a lo propio" se percibe 0.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (15 Jun 2022)

Desde que empezó la pandemia el Barça ha perdido 750 millones de euros.

Si hubieran hecho lo que hace un club serio como el nuestro habrían ganado algún millón y podrían haber construido y pagado un estadio nuevo en 3 años.

En lugar de ello han preferido ganar una copa del rey y venir a dar por culo sobre si no sé quién avaló una línea de crédito que ni siquiera ha usado al Real Madrid.

Supongo que todos contentos.


----------



## xilebo (15 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Vaya gilipollez.
> Sabemos que en Malaga se celebran los triunfos del Madrid por su paisano ISCO.
> 
> Además veo que el club, en los últimos tiempos pertenece a jeques, a un argentino.... así que "de amor a lo propio" se percibe 0.



Y por Hierro, Juanito,....desde siempre en Malaga ha habido mucha simpatia por el real madrid, y los malagueños que han dejado huella tambien. Y este año el Malaga a punto de descender, nos hemos quitado ya del medio al jeque, sigue liado de juicios, y nos lleva un administrador judicial, estilo de la epoca del rubi en el atletico de madrid. Tmb para revivir un amor, hace falta esperanzas e nuevas ilusiones, hago que falta en Malaga desde hace tiempo, pero a la hora de la verdad la aficion responde y esta junto al equipo



Estilo de real madrid en quedada champions


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Jun 2022)

Todo el mundo en este hilo hablando del Madrid pero nadie habla de los roboces que es un tema mucho más importante.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (15 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Estoy confirmando un nombre que se está barajando en la planta noble del Bernabeu.
> 
> 
> Confirmado el interes.
> ...



suputamadre


----------



## _Suso_ (15 Jun 2022)

No pudo declararse culpable el club, sino que asumió que había pagado de menos, pagaron con el dinero del club y a cambio no se presentaron cargos contra los directivos.

Una sociedad nunca puede cometer un delito en derecho porque las sociedades no comenten delitos, los delitos los comenten las personas físicas y es contra quienes se presentan cargos, si la fiscalía independientemente del pago realizado por el club no hubiera quedado satisfecha hubiera presentado cargos contra la directiva obviamente, ya que contra una sociedad no puede, ya que los delitos penales se llaman así porque la fiscalía no reclama dinero, ni indemnizaciones contra los acusados, sino cárcel y a las sociedades no se las puede meter en la cárcel.

Otra cosa es que exista una responsabilidad civil asociada al delito y entonces además de cárcel se pide una indemnización.


----------



## El Juani (15 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Vaya gilipollez.
> Sabemos que en Malaga se celebran los triunfos del Madrid por su paisano ISCO.
> 
> Además veo que el club, en los últimos tiempos pertenece a jeques, a un argentino.... así que "de amor a lo propio" se percibe 0.



La barriada del Parque Mediterráneo. Al lado de mi casa vaya.

Más que a Isco, como dice xilebo es algo de mucho más atrás en el tiempo. El tema de Juanito está muy metido en la afición, de todos modos es innegable que es una afición particular en muchos aspectos, me imagino como en muchas otras ciudades. Al igual que conozco a muchos malagueños que criticaban que los entrenadores del Madrid no pusieran a Isco por ser eso, malagueño. Y una cosa parecida está pasando con Brahim Díaz. También hay muchos que se dan puñetazos en el pecho con el malaguismo y demás, pero todos de pequeños con los chandal del Madrid y Barça. Ahora como son abonados y demás, son los más malaguistas del mundo llamando paletos a todo el que sea aficionado de otro equipo, cuando la definición más paleta es no tolerar gustos y aficiones por otras cosas distintas a las tuyas. Pero me imagino como podrá pasar en otras ciudades u otras aficiones.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Jun 2022)

Creo que a excepción de lo que pueda hacer el PSG, el único club que va a mover mucho el mercado es el united por obligación y lo mismo el newcastle.

El Madrid invertirá en un fichaje mas, y florentino por su forma de entender la empresa y el marketing tiene que estar cagándose en todo, pues la inversión con mabppe tenía retorno no solo futbolístico, pero con los dos mamadous que traer contando a touchamendi solo puede tener retorno futbolístico.


----------



## El Juani (15 Jun 2022)

Odriozola vuelve de la cesión. No me veo al Madrid haciendo más fichajes; espero equivocarme. Para ello tendría que salir peña: Mariano o Jovic por poner un ejemplo y me parece que el primero no está muy por la labor. El tema de las fichas es otra cuestión. Fran García? 

También se habló en su momento de Reece James, pero es todo algo que no creo que se tenga en consideración, al menos en el corto plazo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Estoy confirmando un nombre que se está barajando en la planta noble del Bernabeu.
> 
> 
> Confirmado el interes.
> ...



esto es en serio o estas haciendole la competencia a Obiwanchernobil ??


----------



## El Juani (15 Jun 2022)

A partir de las 00.00 horas

*Josep Pedrerol entrevista este miércoles, en exclusiva, a Florentino Pérez para realizar el primer balance de la temporada en TV, en 'El Chiringuito de Jugones'*
*A partir de las 00:00 horas, en Mega, el presidente del Real Madrid estará en el espacio líder de la noche temática. Josep Pedrerol repasará con el máximo mandatario blanco todos los temas que afectan al club.*










Josep Pedrerol entrevista este miércoles, en exclusiva, a Florentino Pérez para realizar el primer balance de la temporada en TV, en 'El Chiringuito de Jugones'


A partir de las 00:00 horas, en Mega, el presidente del Real Madrid estará en el espacio líder de la noche temática. Josep Pedrerol repasará con el máximo mandatario blanco todos los temas que afectan al club.




mega.atresmedia.com





A ver lo que suelta de Mraté.


----------



## feps (15 Jun 2022)

El Madrid no va a hacer ningún fichaje más de relumbrón. Ahora tocan traspasos como el de Ausencio. A hacer caja para el 2023.


----------



## Th89 (15 Jun 2022)

Habrá que ver la entrevista a su Florentineza


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (15 Jun 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> suputamadre



Es trolleada.

Este y el obi están desatados.


----------



## feps (15 Jun 2022)

El IGNORE es vuestro amigo.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (15 Jun 2022)

La Real Sociedad ha fichado a Mohamed Ali.

Cuidado pues con Militao.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> ....
> 
> A ver lo que suelta de *Mraté.*




no me gusta que en el club parece que siguen con la posibilidad de en un futuro....

esa RATA antimadridista no puede venir al madrid jamas ya!!!


----------



## Rotto2 (15 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> A partir de las 00.00 horas
> 
> *Josep Pedrerol entrevista este miércoles, en exclusiva, a Florentino Pérez para realizar el primer balance de la temporada en TV, en 'El Chiringuito de Jugones'*
> *A partir de las 00:00 horas, en Mega, el presidente del Real Madrid estará en el espacio líder de la noche temática. Josep Pedrerol repasará con el máximo mandatario blanco todos los temas que afectan al club.*
> ...



Solo va a al programa de su pelota sumiso para que le coma la polla de rodillas y se trague la lefa.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Jun 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> La Real Sociedad ha fichado a Mohamed Ali.
> 
> Cuidado pues con Militao.



pero literal , joder lo acabo de ver





no problemo
en cuanto rudiguer le ponga una de sus caras adios mohamed ali


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Jun 2022)

para los que aun no lo hayais visto 

magnifico


----------



## xilebo (15 Jun 2022)

*Casi pero no*


----------



## pepitoburbujas (15 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no me gusta que en el club parece que siguen con la posibilidad de en un futuro....
> 
> esa RATA antimadridista no puede venir al madrid jamas ya!!!




Tuvo su oportunidad DOS veces, y la rechazó. Hasta ahí no tengo nada en contra. No tenemos por qué ser ni los más guapos ni los más deseados. Pero:

Usó al Madrid para que el jeque le pagase más dinero. Esa es la conclusión que al final hay que sacar. Ya era francés desde antes del año pasado. Ya el QSG le había estado intentando renovar un montón de veces. Si hubiera querido, habría renovado enseguida y fin del culebrón.
Pero estuvo dando largas hasta que el jeque empezó a subir la oferta.

En lo futbolístico, se va a arrepentir de quedarse en la liga francesa, donde los únicos jugadores de renombre son los de su equipo. De escaparate internacional tendrá la selección y los partidos de la champions hasta donde llegue. En lo económico, se ha salido con la suya.


Eso sí, hemos quedado como unos betazos. Las concesiones que se le estaban haciendo (con los derechos de imagen, por ejemplo) ya me daban vergüenza ajena. Y en cuanto nos fuimos enterando, no pocos empezamos a pensar que para venir en esas condiciones, mejor que no viniese.
Al final, el karma hizo que ganásemos la Champions linda y deseada delante de sus narices, en su ciudad, y con un equipo que al principio no contaba para nadie.

Como ya hemos hablado del tema en su momento, no vale la pena darle más vueltas.


----------



## El Juani (15 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no me gusta que en el club parece que siguen con la posibilidad de en un futuro....
> 
> esa RATA antimadridista no puede venir al madrid jamas ya!!!



Esta noche van a haber preguntas al respecto. Que no te quepa la más mínima duda. Y la prensa va a seguir con la cantinela. Cualquier like del Mraté o mierda variada, en portada. Y espérate a los inicios y cierres de mercados. Nos queda unos años cansinos como el copón.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (15 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Casi pero no*




Parece buen chaval y de buena familia, en el sentido de que tiene la cabeza bien amueblada y no le comen el coco como otros progenitores tipo papá Neymar o la misma tortuga madre.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Hoy juega nuevamente Jovic. En Serbia es titular indiscutible. Yo sigo pensando que este jugador es perfectamente aprovechable. El problema es que resulta difícil marcar estando en el banquillo.



Yo era de los que pedía que jugase, pero creo que es un jugador que para el Madrid ya no vale, ha tenido oportunidades, no las ha aprovechado cuando ha salido, llegando a verse un poco de falta de actitud por su parte. Es un jugador que al igual que Bale, han entrado en un círculo vicioso del que es ya muy difícil salir. 

Han hecho un artículo en marca en referencia a Dzeko, yo creo que sería un buen fichaje para el Madrid, se necesita un delantero que vaya bien de cabeza cuando el equipo este sin ideas y sin gol.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (15 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¿Sabe ustec que Julio Maldonado trabaja, que sepa yo, para Movistar, Cope, Marca y a su canal de Yiutiuv le patrocina Banco Santander?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1091045



Y empezo en la ser, eso ahi no lo pone, bueno si, en el apartado trayectoria. En el canal plus y en la ser estaba desde los tempranos 90. Otra cosa es que cuando los de carrisel dijeran bye bye el se fuera con ellos y se buscara refugio en otros medios.

Pero este tio antes de salir en el plus en los 90 quien coño era? Quien le iba a hacer caso? Esta claro que todo el que se arrimaba a prisa proliferaba...


----------



## El Juani (15 Jun 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Y empezo en la ser, eso ahi no lo pone. En el canal plus y en la ser estaba desde los tempranos 90. Otra cosa es que cuando los de carrisel dijeran bye bye el se fuera con ellos y se buscara refugio en otros medios.
> 
> Pero este tio antes de salir en el plus en los 90 quien coño era? Quien le iba a hacer caso?



No estaba dando por saco en la época del Canal Plus y en Via Digital y Sogecable y demás programas de fútbol del estilo. Ha estado metido en todos sitios y en todos los berenjenales.


----------



## feps (15 Jun 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Yo era de los que pedía que jugase, pero creo que es un jugador que para el Madrid ya no vale, ha tenido oportunidades, no las ha aprovechado cuando ha salido, llegando a verse un poco de falta de actitud por su parte. Es un jugador que al igual que Bale, han entrado en un círculo vicioso del que es ya muy difícil salir.



Oportunidades no ha tenido. Darle minutos de la basura o jugar de titular un partido de cada veinte es impresentable. Si tú quieres probar a un jugador lo pones al menos tres partidos seguidos de titular, contra viento y marea. Al comprobar que tanto Zidane como Ancelotti no han confiado en él, Jovic se ha cansado de que lo ninguneen y ya pasa de todo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Oportunidades no ha tenido. Darle minutos de la basura o jugar de titular un partido de cada veinte es impresentable. Si tú quieres probar a un jugador lo pones al menos tres partidos seguidos de titular, contra viento y marea. Al comprobar que tanto Zidane como Ancelotti no han confiado en él, Jovic se ha cansado de que lo ninguneen y ya pasa de todo.



Necesitaba otra actitud.


----------



## feps (15 Jun 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Y empezo en la ser, eso ahi no lo pone, bueno si, en el apartado trayectoria. En el canal plus y en la ser estaba desde los tempranos 90. Otra cosa es que cuando los de carrisel dijeran bye bye el se fuera con ellos y se buscara refugio en otros medios.
> 
> Pero este tio antes de salir en el plus en los 90 quien coño era? Quien le iba a hacer caso? Esta claro que todo el que se arrimaba a prisa proliferaba...



Su madre era limpiadora en los comienzos de Canal Plus. Le habló a Alfredo Relaño de lo apasionado del fútbol que era su hijo, le contó la colección tan interminable que había conseguido recopilar solito, y un día Relaño se entrevistó con Maldini y lo acabó contratando.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Jun 2022)

Por cierto, esta jugando el madrid de baloncesto y el robo de los arbitros esta siendo descarado.


----------



## MC33 (15 Jun 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Por cierto, esta jugando el madrid de baloncesto y el robo de los arbitros esta siendo descarado.



La magia del Palau?


----------



## feps (15 Jun 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Necesitaba otra actitud.



Si el entrenador te desprecia, la actitud es inútil. Y porque llegó Carletto, de lo contrario Vinicius y Militao también se habrían echado a perder por el desprecio de Zidane.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Jun 2022)

MC33 dijo:


> La magia del Palau?



Se cae a cachos, la magia debe ser que aun se sostiene en pie. 

Que malos son los jugadores de la ACB, mira que en la NBA no defienden, pero estos fallan mas que una escopeta de feria.


----------



## Th89 (15 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Si el entrenador te desprecia, la actitud es inútil. Y porque llegó Carletto, de lo contrario Vinicius y Militao también se habrían echado a perder por el desprecio de Zidane.



El típico profesor que te coge la matrícula y te putea hasta el infinito, así era Zidane como entrenador con los que no le bailan el agua, al parecer.

Y estos encima son multimillonarios, que puta actitud van a necesitar si tienen la vida solucionada, por Dios.


----------



## fachacine (15 Jun 2022)

Esta noche tenemos porno en Mega, la Pedrerola comiéndome la polla a dos manos a tito Floren


----------



## Rotto2 (15 Jun 2022)

Empieza la felación del catalufo al madrileño alfa.

Vaya envejecimiento tiene, parece 87 años.


----------



## colombo1122 (16 Jun 2022)

Floren chochea o es cosa mia?

Joder que pena, mejor presidente dificil


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Su madre era limpiadora en los comienzos de Canal Plus. Le habló a Alfredo Relaño de lo apasionado del fútbol que era su hijo, le contó la colección tan interminable que había conseguido recopilar solito, y un día Relaño se entrevistó con Maldini y lo acabó contratando.




Tiene pinta que relaño rociaba a la de la limpieza y la de la limpieza se puso farruca y metió al fruto de su rociada a trabajar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Jun 2022)

colombo1122 dijo:


> Floren chochea o es cosa mia?
> 
> Joder que pena, mejor presidente dificil



Se le notan ya los años, creo que se quería ir con la presentación del nuevo Bernabéu y de mbappe.
Aparte claro de la super liga.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Jun 2022)

como dijo un forero habría que criogenizarlo y despertarlo solo a final de temporada para hacerse la foto con las champions, cerrar fichajes y ventas, dar una entrevista y de vuelta al criosarcófago hasta el año que viene.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Jun 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> como dijo un forero habría que criogenizarlo y despertarlo solo a final de temporada para hacerse la foto con las champions, cerrar fichajes y ventas, dar una entrevista y de vuelta al criosarcófago hasta el año que viene.




En cuanto que no esté el Madrid volverá a los Rafael van der var y drenthes.


----------



## Rotto2 (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## Cerdo capitalista (16 Jun 2022)

Va a ser muy dificil sustituir a este hombre.


----------



## Rotto2 (16 Jun 2022)

Ostia que risa que cortazo le ha pegado al chuloputas enano comepollas de Cristiano Edu Aguirre el tontolculo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (16 Jun 2022)

Se ha visto en los audios que Florentino no es tan comedido y bienqueda con todo el mundo como parece en las entrevistas. En los audios insultaba a todo quisqui.


----------



## Rotto2 (16 Jun 2022)

Bueno pues ya se ha ido.

Es un puuto Jefe de Estado.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (16 Jun 2022)

Esta ya mayor el hombre, a ver si ha enseñado bien a Jose Angel Sanchez para que le releve.


----------



## Rotto2 (16 Jun 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Esta ya mayor el hombre, a ver si ha enseñado bien a Jose Angel Sanchez para que le releve.



Lo dudo porque JAS creo que no es rico y FP es millonario con una trayectoria en política y negocios bestial.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (16 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Lo dudo porque JAS creo que no es rico y FP es millonario con una trayectoria en política y negocios bestial.



Creo que eso puede tener solucion de alguna forma. Me ha sorprendido al despedirse, como muchos contertulios le despiden muy friamente, siendo que es gente que VIVE del Madrid y seguramente deberian estar un poco mas agradecidos.


----------



## Rotto2 (16 Jun 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Creo que eso puede tener solucion de alguna forma. Me ha sorprendido al despedirse, como muchos contertulios le despiden muy friamente, siendo que es gente que VIVE del Madrid y seguramente deberian estar un poco mas agradecidos.



¿Friamente? Yo precisamente he dicho que es un jefe de Estado al ver la pleitesía y sumisión con la que le saludan todos al despedirse, que me da bochorno hasta a mí. Yo no podría ser tan jodidamente sumiso como todos eso com su sonrisita y agachando la chepa al darle la mano...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (16 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> ¿Friamente? Yo precisamente he dicho que es un jefe de Estado al ver la pleitesía y sumisión con la que le saludan todos al despedirse, que me da bochorno hasta a mí. Yo no podría ser tan jodidamente sumiso como todos eso com su sonrisita y agachando la chepa al darle la mano...



No digo que tengan que agachar la cabeza obviamente, pero al fin y al cabo, Perez a conseguido un equipo ganador que repercute en que esos periodistas puedan comer langosta en lugar de gambas.


----------



## Rotto2 (16 Jun 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No digo que tengan que agachar la cabeza obviamente, pero al fin y al cabo, Perez a conseguido un equipo ganador que repercute en que esos periodistas puedan comer langosta en lugar de gambas.



Obviamente los éxitos del Madrid y Barsa han hecho que el Chiringuito lo vean en todo el planeta y estos petardos y todos los periodistas deportivos en general ganen mucho más dinero, pero lo que digo es que no me ha parecido nada fría su despedida sino comiéndole el rabo a dos manos y tragándose todo.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (16 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Si el entrenador te desprecia, la actitud es inútil. Y porque llegó Carletto, de lo contrario Vinicius y Militao también se habrían echado a perder por el desprecio de Zidane.



Pero si se quedaba después de los entrenamientos con Vinicius para mejorar el tiro y a Militao lo empezó poniendo él en cuanto se lo mereció.

Yo entiendo que os jodiera ganar 3 Champions sin que le diera pelota a vuestros paquetes favoritos, pero no hay que inventarse las cosas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Jun 2022)

Mohamed el kalaui se postula como opción para tercer portero, vendría gratis pero el Madrid deberia pagar una suculenta prima por la estrella magrebí.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (16 Jun 2022)

A ver, nadie pone un resumen de lo que dijo Florentino Pérez?

Prometo zanks ... bueno, no es decir mucho porque ya sabéis que soy generoso con ellos, pero tened en cuenta los cientos que os habéis llevado míos, sin ellos vuestro contador de zanks sería mucho más modesto. Pensad que ya zankeo hasta @artemis , que me había prometido a mí mismo no zankearlo por lo loleante de su hilo de Nadal, pero ya me sabe mal y todo.

*CABRONES*.


----------



## artemis (16 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> A ver, nadie pone un resumen de lo que dijo Florentino Pérez?
> 
> Prometo zanks ... bueno, no es decir mucho porque ya sabéis que soy generoso con ellos, pero tened en cuenta los cientos que os habéis llevado míos, sin ellos vuestro contador de zanks sería mucho más modesto. Pensad que ya zankeo hasta @artemis , que me había prometido a mí mismo no zankearlo por lo loleante de su hilo de Nadal, pero ya me sabe mal y todo.
> 
> *CABRONES*.



Yo te hago un resumen pero no me des thank, que los tuyos desprestigian....

F.P.: Mbappé me la metió doblada


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> A ver, nadie pone un resumen de lo que dijo Florentino Pérez?
> 
> Prometo zanks ... bueno, no es decir mucho porque ya sabéis que soy generoso con ellos, pero tened en cuenta los cientos que os habéis llevado míos, sin ellos vuestro contador de zanks sería mucho más modesto. Pensad que ya zankeo hasta @artemis , que me había prometido a mí mismo no zankearlo por lo loleante de su hilo de Nadal, pero ya me sabe mal y todo.
> 
> *CABRONES*.




Básicamente ha dicho que mbappe es malo y que él es el elegido, ambas cosas ciertas.

Mientras pedrerol sonreía a la vez que recibía las ROCIADAS de florencio.


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Jun 2022)

Tras ganar innumerables copas de Europa creo que el nivel de bilis contra el Madric solo podría aumentar si el sucesor de su florentineza fuera Aznar. 

Cúmplase, mireustec


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Jun 2022)

El Florencio empieza a estar cascado


----------



## cebollo (16 Jun 2022)

Florentino en los últimos 3 años ha envejecido 10. Ha pasado de tener 72 y aparentar 68 a tener 75 y aparentar 78.


----------



## Roedr (16 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ninguno.



Entonces estás en la media forera ;-)


----------



## Roedr (16 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Florentino en los últimos 3 años ha envejecido 10. Ha pasado de tener 72 y aparentar 68 a tener 75 y aparentar 78.



Es lo más habitual en esas edades. Se pasa de sentirse bien, de hacer vida normal, a no poder salir de casa en muy poco tiempo.


----------



## Andr3ws (16 Jun 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Tras ganar innumerables copas de Europa creo que el nivel de bilis contra el Madric solo podría aumentar si el sucesor de su florentineza fuera Aznar.
> 
> Cúmplase, mireustec



"Aquí no puede venir cualquiera con un poco de labia y quedarse con el club. Esto no es un club de petanca" Flopper

Creo que Aznar no podia ser presidente porque no cumplia alguno de los requisitos.
No sé si era llevar mas de 20 años de socio ininterrumpidos o algo así.
Precisamente hubo un ajuste de la normal para impedir que pudiese presentar candidatura.

2009
" Aunque tiene el carnet de socio, Aznar no cumple uno de los requisitos que marcan los estatutos para postularse a presidir el club de Chamartín: llevar 10 años inscrito. Por eso ha acallado aquellos rumores que le sitúan como cabeza de cartel en una hipotética candidatura. "Me hicieron socio del Real Madrid cuando tenía siete años, pero unos años después no lo renové y ahora sólo tengo cinco de antigüedad", declaró Aznar. "









Aznar se ofrece al Real Madrid


El ex presidente del Gobierno, que no cumple con la antigüedad para dirigir el club, no descarta "formar parte" de alguna candidatura




elpais.com





En 2009 segun pone ahí, eran 10 años de antigüedad. Pero ahora son 20 años de antiguendad. El cambio fue en 2012.
Aznar actualmente debería llevar unos 18 años, así que pronto si que podria presentarse si presenta los avales y demás requisitos.









Los requisitos para presidir el Real Madrid: por qué Florentino Pérez no tiene rivales


El Real Madrid ha convocado elecciones para este verano. Sin embargo, eso no significa que los socios vayan a votar a su presidente. En 2012, cuando Florentino Pérez estaba a...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es lo más habitual en esas edades. Se pasa de sentirse bien, de hacer vida normal, a no poder salir de casa en muy poco tiempo.



La muerte de su esposa tiene que haberle afectado muchísimo. Conozco casos similares.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Creo que Aznar no podia ser presidente porque no cumplia alguno de los requisitos.



Recordemos que Aznar era uno de los factótum del régimen que imponía la victoria obligatoria del FCB en el Camp Nou y que pactó con Pujol la desaparición del PP defensor del español en Cataluña por medio de la eliminación de Vidal Quadras. Lo que se podría llamar "el espíritu del topor".

Vamos, que no me ilusiona mucho.


----------



## feps (16 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> La muerte de su esposa tiene que haberle afectado muchísimo. Conozco casos similares.



"No pesan los años, pesan los daños." (Serrat)


----------



## cebollo (16 Jun 2022)

No lo vi, ayer el Madri de baloncesto perdió en el Palau de poco y con polémica. Es una vieja película de más de 35 años. El Madri en el Palau o es muy superior y gana de 15 o pierde. Sus opciones de victoria en partidos igualados son del 2 por ciento.


----------



## xilebo (16 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> A ver, nadie pone un resumen de lo que dijo Florentino Pérez?
> 
> Prometo zanks ... bueno, no es decir mucho porque ya sabéis que soy generoso con ellos, pero tened en cuenta los cientos que os habéis llevado míos, sin ellos vuestro contador de zanks sería mucho más modesto. Pensad que ya zankeo hasta @artemis , que me había prometido a mí mismo no zankearlo por lo loleante de su hilo de Nadal, pero ya me sabe mal y todo.
> 
> *CABRONES*.



Resumen


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (16 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Resumen



Me vais a hacer mirar la puta mierda esa del chiringuito con el moñas vendecoches de jefe.

La primera vez que voy a mirar esa mierda

Qué pongan a Butragueño o a alguno de los que están ahí que sea continuista. Como venga alguno como los que tiene el Barça os vais a cagar.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (16 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> El IGNORE es vuestro amigo.



No coño, quieres un hilo totalmente serio?

Que esto es jurgol ... hay que tomárselo en serio lo justo y necesario.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (16 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Recordemos que Aznar era uno de los factótum del régimen que imponía la victoria obligatoria del FCB en el Camp Nou y que pactó con Pujol la desaparición del PP defensor del español en Cataluña por medio de la eliminación de Vidal Quadras. Lo que se podría llamar "el espíritu del topor".
> 
> Vamos, que no me ilusiona mucho.



Ostia, a Aznar no lo querría yo tampoco si fuera del Madric.

Pero una cosa sí que la tuvo, hacía bromas con los periodistas del Barça y tenía su gracia, la verdad es que le quitó hierro a la rivalidad, normalizando un poco el que se pueda ser de un equipo y no pase nada, aunque se sea presidente del gobierno.

En lo demás no entro, entre éste y los que estaron después nos metieron en un burbujón de proporciones bíblicas que nos va a arrastrar ahora por segunda vez.


----------



## xilebo (16 Jun 2022)

*Juega de local*


----------



## Manero (16 Jun 2022)

Veo que otro forero ya te lo ha explicado pero incluyo un artículo que te lo dejará más claro









Bartomeu anuncia el pacto del Barça con la Fiscalía que le exonera a él y a Rosell


El presidente del FC Barcelona, Josep Maria Bartomeu, ha anunciado este lunes que la Junta Directiva ha...




www.europapress.es





La responsabilidad es siempre de los gestores de las empresas, pero en este caso Rosell y Bartomeu ante las peticiones de cárcel para ellos pactaron con la fiscalía quedar libres de toda responsabilidad a cambio de que la imputación recayera sobre el club, que como persona jurídica evidentemente no puede ir a prisión pero si tuvo que pagar una cantidad de 5,5M.

Y la junta ratificó que se le declarara culpable al club en lugar de a los responsables reales que se fueron de rositas, y el soci dijo si bwana como siempre en lugar de exigir la cabeza de Rosell y Bartomeu colgada del palo más alto del estadio.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (16 Jun 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Veo que otro forero ya te lo ha explicado pero incluyo un artículo que te lo dejará más claro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando es penal (las empresas ahora son imputables), la multa no se multiplica por 3?


----------



## Manero (16 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Juega de local*



No vi la entrevista. ¿Que ha sido una lamida de sable a Florentino como siempre? ¿O se ha atrevido Pedrerol a preguntarle sobre los audios, los 200M de las Islas Caimán o por el aplazamiento en la devolución de los créditos ICO?

Pero sabiendo que fué Florentino quién puso precisamente ahí a Pedrerol, las preguntas comprometedoras se le habrá "olvidado" hacerselas.


----------



## Rotto2 (16 Jun 2022)

La cara y agotamiento de Florentino son de cáncer o corazón en las últimas. 

Espero que el ataúd lo paseen en un carro de caballos con la bandera española porque nadie ha hecho tanto por España y los españoles. Amancio y Florentino, dos paletos con nombres ridiculos de pueblerinos, los españoles más inteligentes y valiosos, el polo opuesto de los rojos y catalanes de mierda.


----------



## Rotto2 (16 Jun 2022)

Manero dijo:


> No vi la entrevista. ¿Que ha sido una lamida de sable a Florentino como siempre? ¿O se ha atrevido Pedrerol a preguntarle sobre los audios, los 200M de las Islas Caimán o por el aplazamiento en la devolución de los créditos ICO?
> 
> Pero sabiendo que fué Florentino quién puso precisamente ahí a Pedrerol, las preguntas comprometedoras se le habrá "olvidado" hacerselas.



Obviamente.


----------



## Manero (16 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Cuando es penal (las empresas ahora son imputables), la multa no se multiplica por 3?



Ni idea, en este caso no se llegó ni a ir a juicio y se pactó el pago de esos 5,5M asumiendo la culpa el club y no Rosell y Barto que quedaron liberados de la demanda de prisión contra ellos. 

Como dice el artículo, en caso de ir a juicio y ser declarado culpable el pago podría haber llegado a ser de 22M, y en caso de ser declarado inocente de 0€.


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Jun 2022)

¿soy el único que casi prefiere que venga un trollsidente como Calderón y volver a tener unos años de ligas Paco a 70 puntos con un farsa derroído y el auge de otros equipos?

Total, el fúpbol ya nos lo hemos pasado con 5 champions en 8 años...

Lo malo sería el cambio de jugadores nacionales medio calBos, con pelo en el pesho y bigote a mamadús y pelopollas politatuados.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Jun 2022)

@Viernes_Negro4



chiringuito florentino


florentino sobre la rata: que este no era el mbappe que el queria traer y con el que habia hablado durante meses, que lo han cambiado
(y esto lo digo yo : espero que le cierren la puerta del real madrid para siempre : la rata es antimadridista : se ha visto sobradamente)

sigue diciendo florentino:

"la superliga sigue viva"

"ramos ha sido el mejor defensa del real madrid"

"el barsa saldra adelante"

"haaland es incompatible con benzema"

"el espectaculo de saint denis no puede ocurrir en la vida"

"bale ha sido uno de los grandes jugadores del madrid"



minutos 24:45 - 25:32
como todo aquello hervia y el se tenia que quedar sentado 


minutos 25:33 - 27:10 
como fue la contratacion de benzema (me ha gustado: no conocia la anecdota)

minuto 56:41
broma de florentino


minutos 1:11:40 - 1:13:05
lo de tebas y el cvc es ilegal


minuto 1:13:05
le estan haciendo un test de preguntas y respuestas rapidas , y como no acaban , florentino saca su humor 


minutos 1:14:57 - 1:15:13
risas halagos ironia entre florentino y yusep 


minutos 1:15:47 - 1:16:25
foto que manda un expectador de florentino


----------



## Rotto2 (16 Jun 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Veo que otro forero ya te lo ha explicado pero incluyo un artículo que te lo dejará más claro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rusel y Bartolo eran dos marionetas del entramado mafioso de propaganda separatista que es ese club repugnante que no tiene nada que ver con el deporte y lo ensucia cada día vendido a mafiosos y políticos.

Se gastaron en Messi y en fichar las mayores estrellas mundiales más dinero que nadie en el mundo. El club más rico del mundo desde que ficharon a Cruyff y siguieron con Neeskens, Krankl, Maradona, Schuster, Lineker, Hughes, Koeman, Laudrup, Stoichkov, Romario, Ronaldo, Rivaldo, Ronaldinho, Deco, Etoo, Ibrahimovic, Neymar, Henry, Suárez y mil más, y Messi a 100 millones al año

Eso una reputísima mierda de club desconocido sin títulos ni prestigio ni ingresos que lleva 50 años siendo el más rico del mundo financiado por la mafia separatista para su propaganda. Ríete de los clubes-estado, eso lo inventaron estos reptiles hijos de puta de la esquina.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Jun 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> ¿soy el único que casi prefiere que venga un trollsidente como Calderón y volver a tener unos años de ligas Paco a 70 puntos con un farsa derroído y el auge de otros equipos?
> 
> Total, el fúpbol ya nos lo hemos pasado con 5 champions en 8 años...
> 
> Lo malo sería el cambio de jugadores nacionales medio calBos, con pelo en el pesho y bigote a mamadús y pelopollas politatuados.



Ese cambio ya se dio a primeros de la decada pasada...las plantillas de clubes ganadores se van a ir pareciendo a las plantillas de la nfl. El madridista se debera acostumbrar a que sean morenos los que levanten titulos en nombre del club y defiendan su escudo . no creo que sea gran problema, la victoria y las buenas noticias siempre sirven de pegamento y ademas, con una aficion globalizada (y seguramente globalista) sera aun mas rapido.

Por eso aunque nunca segui demasiado el baloncesto universitario americano y ser mas parecido a un tiraflechas que a un lechoso el equipo de wisconsin badgers que llego a la final con una plantilla petada de lechosos y con apenas un par de negros me caia superbien. Creo recordar que en algun articulo pude mal leer con mi macarronic english que en esa universidad su equipo seria representativo de sus alumnos por tanto tenia uno o dos negros na mas.


----------



## Manero (16 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Rusel y Bartolo eran dos marionetas del entramado mafioso de propaganda separatista que es ese club repugnante que no tiene nada que ver con el deporte y lo ensucia cada día vendido a mafiosos y políticos.
> 
> Se gastaron en Messi y en fichar las mayores estrellas mundiales más dinero que nadie en el mundo. El club más rico del mundo desde que ficharon a Cruyff y siguieron con Neeskens, Krankl, Maradona, Schuster, Lineker, Hughes, Koeman, Laudrup, Stoichkov, Romario, Ronaldo, Rivaldo, Ronaldinho, Deco, Etoo, Ibrahimovic, Neymar, Henry, Suárez y mil más, y Messi a 100 millones al año
> 
> Eso una reputísima mierda de club desconocido sin títulos ni prestigio ni ingresos que lleva 50 años siendo el más rico del mundo financiado por la mafia separatista para su propaganda.



Que eran marionetas por supuesto sobretodo Bartomeu, pero te has equivocado de lleno en el color de los que movían sus hilos.


----------



## El Juani (16 Jun 2022)

Se le nota mayor, pero no lo vi chocheando ni dando respuestas erráticas; al revés. Es más con el tema Mraté bastante determinante. E incluso cercano al tema Barça, cariñoso o como queramos llamarlo. 

Y lo de la Superliga, otra cosa que no se está hablando mucho, pero no sé si terminará reventando el tema por algún lado de manera importante, porque está en litigio en el TSJUE.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (16 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


>



Sobra Khedira y falta Xabi Alonso


----------



## El Juani (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## Rotto2 (16 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Se le nota mayor, pero no lo vi chocheando ni dando respuestas erráticas; al revés. Es más con el tema Mraté bastante determinante. E incluso cercano al tema Barça, cariñoso o como queramos llamarlo.
> 
> Y lo de la Superliga, otra cosa que no se está hablando mucho, pero no sé si terminará reventando el tema por algún lado de manera importante, porque está en litigio en el TSJUE.



Lo explicó muy bien diciendo que el tribunal de Luxemburgo tiene que darles la razón porque la Europa firmada se basa en la libre competencia antimonopolio. Pero la corrupción es descomunal y el propio Gobierno inglés les amenazó y al día siguiente se retiraron todos, y los moros del PSG y el Bayern tampoco están por la labor. O sea que el tribunal de Luxemburgo será basura corrupta cuando se mueven tantísimos millones en ese negocio donde el Gobierno sionista de Londres los amenaza.


----------



## El Juani (16 Jun 2022)

También comentó el tema del CVC y que también está en juicio por eso.


----------



## cebollo (16 Jun 2022)

¿Qué haríais con el fútbol de selecciones?

Yo haría un Mundial cada tres años y suprimiria todo lo demás (eurocopas, copas americas, juegos olímpicos, amistosos, nuevas competiciones que ni sé cómo se llaman...)


----------



## fachacine (16 Jun 2022)

Anoche a Florentino en el Chiricirco lo vi demasiado respetuoso con el Barsa, ese puti-club no se lo merece.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Anoche a Florentino en el Chiricirco lo vi demasiado respetuoso con el Barsa, ese puti-club no se lo merece.



es para que quede más claro el señorío del madrid , mientras los del VARsa siguen en su modo bilis odio envidia Narnia permanente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> ¿Qué haríais con el fútbol de selecciones?
> 
> Yo haría un Mundial cada tres años y suprimiria todo lo demás (eurocopas, copas americas, juegos olímpicos, amistosos, nuevas competiciones que ni sé cómo se llaman...)




La magia del mundial es que es precisamente cada cuatro años, dándole la importancia de evento unico y generacional.

Yo lo que no sea mundial ni euro lo mandaba todo a tomar por culo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Jun 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> ¿soy el único que casi prefiere que venga un trollsidente como Calderón y volver a tener unos años de ligas Paco a 70 puntos con un farsa derroído y el auge de otros equipos?



La etapa Paco de principios del 2000 fue mucho más culpa de Floren que de Calderón. En mi opinión el único borrón de su trayectoria: lo espantosamente mal que gestionó el ocaso de los Galácticos.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> ¿Qué haríais con el fútbol de selecciones?
> 
> Yo haría un Mundial cada tres años y suprimiria todo lo demás (eurocopas, copas americas, juegos olímpicos, amistosos, nuevas competiciones que ni sé cómo se llaman...)



no verlo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> La etapa Paco de principios del 2000 fue mucho más culpa de Floren que de Calderón. En mi opinión el único borrón de su trayectoria: lo espantosamente mal que gestionó el ocaso de los Galácticos.




Pero hemos aprendido, por eso estamos fichando mamadous y magrebíes...


----------



## El Juani (16 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> La etapa Paco de principios del 2000 fue mucho más culpa de Floren que de Calderón. En mi opinión el único borrón de su trayectoria: lo espantosamente mal que gestionó el ocaso de los Galácticos.



Y aprendió de ello. El tema de maleducar a los futbolistas, dicho por él mismo. Y acordémonos del caso Khedira por poner un ejemplo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Y aprendió de ello. El tema de maleducar a los futbolistas, dicho por él mismo. Y acordémonos del caso Khedira por poner un ejemplo.



Que paso con khedira?.
Siempre pensé que le dieron boleto por manta.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> ¿Qué haríais con el fútbol de selecciones?
> 
> Yo haría un Mundial cada tres años y suprimiria todo lo demás (eurocopas, copas americas, juegos olímpicos, amistosos, nuevas competiciones que ni sé cómo se llaman...)



No jodas. A mí me gustan las euros. Y la nations también. Creo que debería jugarse nations cada dos junios. Sería una buena oportunidad también para usar selecciones B.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (16 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> @Viernes_Negro4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si te cuentas lo de Benzema ya lo bordas ... aunque voy a ver el programa. Este tío lo merece, ha cambiado el futbol español.


----------



## feps (16 Jun 2022)

El presidente siempre ha de tener un trato distante con los jugadores. Siempre. A los futbolistas, si les das la mano te arrancan el brazo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Si te cuentas lo de Benzema ya lo bordas ... aunque voy a ver el programa. Este tío lo merece, ha cambiado el futbol español.




se me olvidó esta tambien

52:10 - 52:50
broma de florentino sobre lo que dicen de que fue suerte del madrid ganar la champions

ahi me rei


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> El presidente siempre ha de tener un trato distante con los jugadores. Siempre. A los futbolistas, si les das la mano te arrancan el brazo.



Yo cuando veia a calderon colegueando con baul y con el topo me ponia enfermo.


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> ¿Qué haríais con el fútbol de selecciones?
> 
> Yo haría un Mundial cada tres años y suprimiria todo lo demás (eurocopas, copas americas, juegos olímpicos, amistosos, nuevas competiciones que ni sé cómo se llaman...)



competiciones continentales (eurocopa, americana, africa y asia-oceanía) cada 4 años y mundial cada 4. Vamos, como antes. JJOO, a tomar por culo. 

Y juntar las clasificaciones en un mes antes del final de temporada. 

Ejemplo de calendario. Temporada 22/23

Supercopa: 1 partido el 7 de agosto

Liga: Empieza el 14 agosto, jugando todos los findes acaba el 30 de Abril. 

Copa: Entre semana eliminatorias de copa (a un partido). Final 7 de Mayo marcando el final de la temporada doméstica.

Competiciones europedas: partidos entre semana. Finales uefa, intertoto o como pollas se llamen ahora: 13/14 mayo. Final Champions: 20 Mayo, marcando el final de la temporada de clubes. 

Mes de Junio para clasificaciones de selecciones los años impares y competiciones los pares. De hecho, creo que juntando todos los partidos de selecciones en un mes aumentaría mucho el seguimiento.


----------



## Rotto2 (16 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> ¿Qué haríais con el fútbol de selecciones?
> 
> Yo haría un Mundial cada tres años y suprimiria todo lo demás (eurocopas, copas americas, juegos olímpicos, amistosos, nuevas competiciones que ni sé cómo se llaman...)



Mundial y Eurocopa cada 3 años alternos con uno de clasificación.

2023 Torneo de Clasificación en junio
2024 Eurocopa en junio
2025 Mundial en junio
2026 Clasificación
2027 Mundial
2028 Eurocopa
2029 Clasificación
2030 Mundial
2031 Eurocopa

Quitaría los partidos de selecciones durante la temporada regular, solo algún amistoso pero pocos para proteger a los futbolistas y clubes de viajes y lesiones y saturación

Luego los torneos en junio y rapidito, sin largas concentraciones ni preparaciones en hoteles cárcel ni pollas. Que se juegen en 20 días en junio y los futbolistas descansen dos meses.


----------



## seven up (16 Jun 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> competiciones continentales (eurocopa, americana, africa y asia-oceanía) cada 4 años y mundial cada 4. Vamos, como antes. JJOO, a tomar por culo.
> 
> Y juntar las clasificaciones en un mes antes del final de temporada.
> 
> ...



Para mi lo ideal para las selecciones sería una competición anual en el mes de junio/julio, 10 meses para los clubs que son los que pagan el cotarro, 1 mes para las federaciones y 1 mes de vacaciones para el jugador. Dejaría sin partidos de selecciones mientras duren las competiciones de clubs. En un ciclo de cuatro años, serían 2 Eurocopas, 1 Olimpiada y 1 Mundial como es en baloncesto, dos competiciones para la UEFA y 2 para la FIFA.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Si el entrenador te desprecia, la actitud es inútil. Y porque llegó Carletto, de lo contrario Vinicius y Militao también se habrían echado a perder por el desprecio de Zidane.



¿usted está en los entrenamientos del Madrid, o es información nivel periodismo español?
Lo que conoce la gente lo que pasa en los entrenamientos que son cerrados, es increible.


----------



## El Juani (16 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que paso con khedira?.
> Siempre pensé que le dieron boleto por manta.



Fue un cúmulo de cosas. Algo que permitía por ej. en la recta final de la era de los galácticos, no lo hizo después, en su vuelta.

No te acuerdas ese verano que parecía que Khedira se iba del Madrid y al final no se fué. Hubo ahí una serie de cuestiones donde Florentino se le infló los cojones. Primero porque no fue claro de que el jugador dijo de querer irse y también porque al quedarse el centrocampista alemán, eso podría ser un problema de cara a tener actitud y ganas para afrontar una nueva temporada en el Madrid, cuando su intención fue de irse. Si no hay acuerdo, lo que decía Florentino es que el jugador intentaría de dar lo máximo para que tuviera buenas ofertas en los siguientes mercados. 

También hubo problema con el tema de lesiones y con su selección. Hubo otro rollazo con una lesión que al parecer fue durante una concentración con Alemania, y después días después la federación germana comentó que la lesión se produjo estando en Madrid, o en el último partido que disputó contra la Real. Después más problemas en dónde debería tratarse, cuando llegaría a la capital, etc.

Al final ya sabemos cómo acabó la cosa.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿usted está en los entrenamientos del Madrid, o es información nivel periodismo español?
> Lo que conoce la gente lo que pasa en los entrenamientos que son cerrados, es increible.



no hacia falta ver los entrenamientos
con ver los partidos era suficiente

y si eso se veia en los partidos
que no seria en los entrenamientos

y si : el desprecio de zidane a unos cuantos jugadores fue descarado e hijo de puta por su parte , empezando por los que te ponia al que tu respondias : vinicius , militao , ... , y no digamos bale : si bale cuando todavia jugaba a futbol y no a golf


----------



## VYP de Álava (16 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> ¿Qué haríais con el fútbol de selecciones?
> 
> Yo haría un Mundial cada tres años y suprimiria todo lo demás (eurocopas, copas americas, juegos olímpicos, amistosos, nuevas competiciones que ni sé cómo se llaman...)



Por mi podían desaparecer todas las competiciones de selecciones y hacer un mundial de clubes cada 3 años


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Jun 2022)

no quisiera que jugadores del madrid tuvieran bajones animicos y con ello largos bajones de juego
por culpa de guarras que fueron de caza a por ellos
y a la de un tiempo cuando ya les exprimieron bien economicamente les dieron puerta dejandolos destrozados

militao es uno que me preocupa
y ahora vinicius






ha visto en el la belleza del brasileño negro
se la ve enamoradisima a la guarra esta
si si si.....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no quisiera que jugadores del madrid tuvieran bajones animicos y con ello largos bajones de juego
> por culpa de guarras que fueron de caza a por ellos
> y a la de un tiempo cuando ya les exprimieron bien economicamente les dieron puerta dejandolos destrozados
> 
> ...



Mordor abre sus puertas...


----------



## JimTonic (16 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no quisiera que jugadores del madrid tuvieran bajones animicos y con ello largos bajones de juego
> por culpa de guarras que fueron de caza a por ellos
> y a la de un tiempo cuando ya les exprimieron bien economicamente les dieron puerta dejandolos destrozados
> 
> ...



quien es???


el negro no la otra


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Jun 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> quien es???
> 
> 
> el negro no la otra



ester exposito


----------



## El Juani (16 Jun 2022)

Estaban roneándose por instagram


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Estaban roneándose por instagram




la guarra ha negado que exista algo con vinicius

ma convensío


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Jun 2022)

Venga coño que esto parece una tertulia de salvame, vamos a hablar de lo realmente importante que no es otra cosa que los mamadous futuribles por el madrid como el caso de rachid amuyahi o Mohamed el kalaui.


----------



## cebollo (16 Jun 2022)

Hacemos bromas con los Mamadus pero en los próximos años el Barcelona y la prensa nos van a vender la moto de que son el equipo superespañol mientras que el Madri es el de los negratas.

Lo van a hacer poco después del proces y sin cortarse un pelo. De hecho ya han empezado.

Y se van a poner de su parte todos los que la tienen pequeña y ven videos porno blacked.


----------



## 4motion (16 Jun 2022)

Cuidadin Cuidadin.
Esa rodilla puede ser de cristal. 









Haaland, presente en Barcelona para una revisión médica


Erling Haaland ha pasado por Barcelona para realizarse nuevos exámenes médicos a cargo del Ramón Cugat. El staff le ha recomendado pasar una noche en el hosp...




amp-fcbarcelonanoticias-com.cdn.ampproject.org





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no quisiera que jugadores del madrid tuvieran bajones animicos y con ello largos bajones de juego
> por culpa de guarras que fueron de caza a por ellos
> y a la de un tiempo cuando ya les exprimieron bien economicamente les dieron puerta dejandolos destrozados
> 
> ...



no les puede decir alguien a los negrocs que las gorras esas horrendas que llevan les hacen parecer un payaso o el revisor de la renfe?
joder luego ves a thierry henry que va como un pincel y hasta telofo


----------



## feps (16 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿usted está en los entrenamientos del Madrid, o es información nivel periodismo español?
> Lo que conoce la gente lo que pasa en los entrenamientos que son cerrados, es increible.



Tengo la misma información que usted. Con Vinicius contó muy poco, y con Militao menos aún. Zidane prefirió alinear cojos en su último año, sobre todo en partidos clave. Las alineaciones y los partidos son de dominio público, como usted sabrá.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (16 Jun 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> no les puede decir alguien a los negrocs que las gorras esas horrendas que llevan les hacen parecer un payaso o el revisor de la renfe?
> joder luego ves a thierry henry que va como un pincel y hasta telofo



Entiendo que es un post *NO-HOMO*, caballero.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Entiendo que es un post *NO-HOMO*, caballero.



bueno sí, que es que hay que dároslo todo masticadito


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Jun 2022)

Con lo elegantes que son los negros vestidos de traje. 

Ponle un emidio tucci (no pido más) a Chufli y le doy un codazo y un pisotón, (completamente heterosexuales por otra parte) a la guarrilla esa para pasar una tarde con él en la próxima reunión de Pajas Entre Colegas.


----------



## seven up (16 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Fue un cúmulo de cosas. Algo que permitía por ej. en la recta final de la era de los galácticos, no lo hizo después, en su vuelta.
> 
> No te acuerdas ese verano que parecía que Khedira se iba del Madrid y al final no se fué. Hubo ahí una serie de cuestiones donde Florentino se le infló los cojones. Primero porque no fue claro de que el jugador dijo de querer irse y también porque al quedarse el centrocampista alemán, eso podría ser un problema de cara a tener actitud y ganas para afrontar una nueva temporada en el Madrid, cuando su intención fue de irse. Si no hay acuerdo, lo que decía Florentino es que el jugador intentaría de dar lo máximo para que tuviera buenas ofertas en los siguientes mercados.
> 
> ...



La idea que tengo es que Khedira quería hacer negocio con su renovación, era su último gran contrato, lo quería largo y con una gran ficha. Ya se había largado del Stuttgart con un traspaso inferior a su valor de mercado por que se negó a renovar con su club y se vino al Real Madrid con una ficha alta. En el Real Madrid dio un buen rendimiento en las tres primeras temporadas, la cuarta fue buena pero ya andaba dando vueltas a la renovación y la última se la pasó en barbecho por que debía de tener ya un muy buen acuerdo con la Juve, con el que se tiró seis años más. Se volvió a marchar libre al Hertha de Berlin donde se retiró este año. Me recuerda a Schuster, un profesional más con buen rendimiento que antepone sus intereses a los de los clubs donde juega.


----------



## feps (16 Jun 2022)

Que se vayan a tomar por culo. CEBALLOS RENOVACIÓN. 









Irrisoria oferta del Betis por Ceballos


El Real Madrid ya sabe la cifra a la que puede llegar el Betis por el fichaje del centrocampista utrerano.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Que se vayan a tomar por culo. CEBALLOS RENOVACIÓN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nada nada, gratis, que hay fabulosos ejemplares de mamadou disponibles.


----------



## feps (16 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nada nada, gratis, que hay fabulosos ejemplares de mamadou disponibles.



Ceballos es de los escasísimos centrocampistas españoles de calidad. Sería una locura traspasarlo. Yo lo renovaría porque es muy buen jugador y el Madrid necesita tener una plantilla completa.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ceballos es de los escasísimos centrocampistas españoles de calidad. Sería una locura traspasarlo. Yo lo renovaría porque es muy buen jugador y el Madrid necesita tener una plantilla completa.



si se llamase ceballovic


----------



## El Juani (16 Jun 2022)

Y Ceballos pa cuando.


----------



## Rotto2 (16 Jun 2022)

Aún falta un centrocampista de alto nivel técnico, que ficharán cuando se pire Modris.

Estamos formando un equipo como el de Emerson y los Diarrás.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ceballos es de los escasísimos centrocampistas españoles de calidad. Sería una locura traspasarlo. Yo lo renovaría porque es muy buen jugador y el Madrid necesita tener una plantilla completa.



Se han gastado 45 en camavinga y 100 en el último mamadou crees tú que Ceballos va a jugar mucho sabes.


----------



## El amigo (16 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no quisiera que jugadores del madrid tuvieran bajones animicos y con ello largos bajones de juego
> por culpa de guarras que fueron de caza a por ellos
> y a la de un tiempo cuando ya les exprimieron bien economicamente les dieron puerta dejandolos destrozados
> 
> ...



Y porque no va a estar enamorada? Hay muchas formas de amor? Amor al billete, a la buena vida, al famoso.....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Jun 2022)

Hace mucho que no se rumorea fichajes mamadous ni pakistaníes, se nota que tiene que vender antes de fichar.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (17 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> si se llamase ceballovic



Vamos a ver, shurs, Mamadous aparte, Ceballisco no vale ni para el Getafe.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Jun 2022)

@P'tit Quinquin

mira quien ha estado cerca de por donde andas



por cierto que cojones hace ahi?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Jun 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Vamos a ver, shurs, Mamadous aparte, Ceballisco no vale ni para el Getafe.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk



pues otro para el getafe y agastarse billones en assunsaos varios


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> por cierto que cojones hace ahi?



No pasar calor...


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Tengo la misma información que usted. Con Vinicius contó muy poco, y con Militao menos aún. Zidane prefirió alinear cojos en su último año, sobre todo en partidos clave. Las alineaciones y los partidos son de dominio público, como usted sabrá.



Pues tiene diferente, porque los minutos de juego no coinciden con esas "teorías", es decir, de lo que ha dicho que hablaban no tiene ni puta idea como es normal, porque ninguno sabemos una mierda de lo que pasa dentro, salvo que los implicados quieran, el Madrid se cerró hace años a la prensa salvo las filtraciones interesadas a periodistas de mierda que hace el presidente, como el impresentable de Pedretroll.
Lo normal es fichar dos jovenes y ponerlos de principio, así cuando la caguen, el aficionado como usted los pone a parir y dirá que porque no juegan los veteranos, es que lo listos que somos todos a toro pasado es la leche. El vinicius que se vio en la eliminatoria frente al LIverpool fue por obra y gracia del entrenador actual, porque eso de que los jugadores entrenan, mejoran, tienen confianza, etc no ocurre nunca, es todo gracias a palabras mágicas de los entrenadores, no les afecta nada salvo eso.
No os entiendo a los que parecéis periodistas o antis, el Madrid siempre mal y siempre culpar a un entrenador pasado, etc. Otros sin embargo les venden el patrimonio del club para pagar deudas, les dicen que es para hacer superfichajes y todos tan contentos.


----------



## Roedr (17 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Y Ceballos pa cuando.



Demasié para los de la izquierda... no sé si es bueno crear tantas expectaciones.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Demasié para los de la izquierda... no sé si es bueno crear tantas expectaciones.



Exacto, el de Modric por Valverde es excesivo, los otros dos si son factibles.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Jun 2022)

Filtración:

Hussein el marrak en conversaciones con el entorno de ángel sanchez para incorporarse como lateral izquierdo.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (17 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Filtración:
> 
> Hussein el marrak en conversaciones con el entorno de ángel sanchez para incorporarse como lateral izquierdo.



Sí, parece bueno:




Está tirillas por eso.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Sí, parece bueno:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1092978
> 
> ...




Su primo el también hussein ha sido galardonado con el golden boy magrebi.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (17 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Su primo el también hussein ha sido galardonado con el golden boy magrebi.



Su primo es más malo que la carne de perro.


----------



## Gashegodemierda (17 Jun 2022)

Eso me pregunto yo, que hace en ese pueblo de presidiarios (Que además se comieron la ballena) pudiendo estar en Laredo


----------



## xilebo (17 Jun 2022)

*El Madrid se planta*

Completadas las llegadas de Rüdiger y Tchouameni, Florentino avisa de que ahora la entidad mira las bajas. Asensio, Ceballos, Mayoral, Kubo y Reinier, en la palestra.


----------



## feps (17 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El Madrid se planta*
> 
> Completadas las llegadas de Rüdiger y Tchouameni, Florentino avisa de que ahora la entidad mira las bajas. Asensio, Ceballos, Mayoral, Kubo y Reinier, en la palestra.



Aquí se ha explicado hasta la saciedad. Regreso de algún cedido y cantera. Fin.


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El Madrid se planta*
> 
> Completadas las llegadas de Rüdiger y Tchouameni, Florentino avisa de que ahora la entidad mira las bajas. Asensio, Ceballos, Mayoral, Kubo y Reinier, en la palestra.



Fichas, hay que liberar fichas y solo son 17 seniors, luego el tema de 3 extracomunitarios, no lo explican los periolistos porque entonces no venden sus invento fichajes.


----------



## xilebo (17 Jun 2022)

*Al final pudo la presión de los millones*


----------



## loquehayqueoir (17 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> por cierto que cojones hace ahi?



Ancelotti es un sibarita. Este año le toca aprender lo de las anchoas, el año que viene si se ha calmado un poco la cosa va a ver lo del caviar.


----------



## Andr3ws (17 Jun 2022)

No me creo que no vayan a por más fichajes. 
Es una maniobra de Flopper para abaratar el siguiente fichaje. 

Este sabe más de estrategia que Putin.


----------



## feps (17 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> No me creo que no vayan a por más fichajes.
> Es una maniobra de Flopper para abaratar el siguiente fichaje.
> 
> Este sabe más de estrategia que Putin.



No es cuestión de creerlo o no. El Madrid ya ha hecho un desembolso fortísimo por Tchouaméni y no va a haber más. Otra cosa es que los periodistas necesiten inventarse posibles fichajes hasta que regrese la competición.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (17 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> No es cuestión de creerlo o no. El Madrid ya ha hecho un desembolso fortísimo por Tchouaméni y no va a haber más. Otra cosa es que los periodistas necesiten inventarse posibles fichajes hasta que regrese la competición.



Parece que el yugoslavo tiene posibilidades de ir a Italia.

De todas maneras no veo qué compra puede hacer el Madric ahora, si Rodrigo sirve de delantero que lo pongan para que Benzema descanse algunos partidos (en la liga lo puede hacer en unos cuantos).

Hay que hacer rotaciones el próximo curso.


----------



## feps (17 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Parece que el yugoslavo tiene posibilidades de ir a Italia.
> 
> De todas maneras no veo qué compra puede hacer el Madric ahora, si Rodrigo sirve de delantero que lo pongan para que Benzema descanse algunos partidos (en la liga lo puede hacer en unos cuantos).
> 
> Hay que hacer rotaciones el próximo curso.



Se van a publicar muchas cosas. Yo lo único que espero es que el Madrid venda igual de caro que le obligan a comprar, y que no ceda jugadores pagando buena parte de su ficha.

Florentino, no seas tolili.


----------



## kicorv (17 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> No es cuestión de creerlo o no. El Madrid ya ha hecho un desembolso fortísimo por Tchouaméni y no va a haber más. Otra cosa es que los periodistas necesiten inventarse posibles fichajes hasta que regrese la competición.



Pues se lo podrían haber ahorrado. Ese no vale ni 70 millones.

Ganaremos todo lo que quieras, pero yo hace AÑOS Y AÑOS que no disfruto de un fichaje del R.Madrid (obviamente, Hazard no cuenta), a excepción de Álaba (que vino gratis, lo mismo que Kroos y Rudiger).

Hablas del desembolso como si el Madrid se hubiera hinchado a gastar estos años y no hubiera ingresado nada. Pero no sólo no es así, es que aparte de vender bastante y comprar gratis o casi gratis, ha ingresado por títulos lo que la pandemia podría haberle perjudicado.

Así que no me la contéis tú y Tito Floren. Este año se nos ha aparecido la virgen. Además que ya son más años (Modric, Kroos, Casemiro…) y con salidas como Isco, Marcelo, Bale (y seguramente, para variar, otros como Jovic, Mariano, Ceballos, Vallejo, etc.).

Como eso pase, es decir, que se vayan esos y el Madrid no fiche más, este año ni la copa del Rey.


----------



## Andr3ws (17 Jun 2022)

Desde que la liga empieza en agosto, como no ganes los 2 o 3 primeros partidos entran las prisas y acabas fichando cualquier cosa. 

Vosotros TRANQUILOSSSSSS


----------



## feps (17 Jun 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Como eso pase, es decir, que se vayan esos y el Madrid no fiche más, este año ni la copa del Rey.



Hay que dejar algo a los demás. Con suerte acabaremos cuartos la Liga para tener plaza Champions.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (17 Jun 2022)

Jovic cedido a la Fiorentina para jugar la Recopa Paco. A ver si marca 5 goles y podemos regalarlo.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (17 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Se van a publicar muchas cosas. Yo lo único que espero es que el Madrid venda igual de caro que le obligan a comprar, y que no ceda jugadores pagando buena parte de su ficha.
> 
> Florentino, no seas tolili.



Un equipo que quiere vender, no puede pedir igual que otro que no. El Monaco y el Bayern no querian vender a sus niggas (en principio), asi que el Madrid ha tenido que soltar la morterada.

Si tu despues pones jugadores a la venta, evidentemente las ofertas seran a la baja.


----------



## feps (17 Jun 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Jovic cedido a la Fiorentina para jugar la Recopa Paco. A ver si marca 5 goles y podemos regalarlo.



Si el Madrid le paga además la mitad de la ficha, Florentino es un tolili. Cuando un equipo quiere a un jugador cedido, lo mínimo exigible es que se haga cargo de la ficha íntegra. Como si el Madrid anduviera sobrado de delanteros, para colmo.


----------



## feps (17 Jun 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Un equipo que quiere vender, no puede pedir igual que otro que no. El Monaco y el Bayern no querian vender a sus niggas (en principio), asi que el Madrid ha tenido que soltar la morterada.
> 
> Si tu despues pones jugadores a la venta, evidentemente las ofertas seran a la baja.



Lo importante es que tus jugadores tengan ofertas, y vaya que si las tienen.

La del Betis de 3 millones de euros por Ceballos es directamente para mandarlos a tomar por culo. Además, tengamos en cuenta que cualquier jugador de Madrid, incluidos Jovic, Ceballos, Asensio y Vallejo, serían titulares indiscutibles en la mayoría de equipos de Champions. Regalarlos es una necedad.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## filets (17 Jun 2022)

Luuk de Jong da tremenda espantada
Habia acuerdo con el Tolucas. Tenia los billetes de avion para volar HOY a MEXICO
No va al aeropuerto y su movil esta desconectado









Toluca: Luuk de Jong informó a los Diablos Rojos que no vendrá a México


El delantero no jugará con los escarlatas; Toluca tenía contrato firmado con Sevilla




www.record.com.mx





Al verga puto. No mames wey. Chinga a tu madre


----------



## josemanuelb (17 Jun 2022)

Si nos quitamos de encima al fardo de Jovic y a Ausencio y traemos un 9 reserva decente hay una plantilla muy buena.


----------



## fogbugz (18 Jun 2022)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Si nos quitamos de encima al fardo de Jovic y a Ausencio y traemos un 9 reserva decente hay una plantilla muy buena.



Hace falta un 9. Benzema solo no es suficiente.

Lo mas importante en el futbol es el 9 y el portero. El Madrid ha ganado tantas Champions por poner el enfasis en esto mientras que otros se entretienen en la filosofia. No hay que descuidarlo ahora.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Jun 2022)

Nuevo culebrón a lo Mbappé




De aquí dos años chiringuito con Flo diciendo, este no es mi Haaland, me lo han confundido, le han presionado para que no venga


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Jun 2022)

las guarras empiezan a multiplicarse

espero que no descentren a vinicius


----------



## Scardanelli (18 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Nuevo culebrón a lo Mbappé
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1093982
> 
> ...



Florentino está mayor. Llega el momento de la retirada.


----------



## feps (18 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Florentino está mayor. Llega el momento de la retirada.



Florentino se retirará igual que Bernabéu. Si viviera 86 años, morirá con las botas puestas.


----------



## Roedr (18 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> las guarras empiezan a multiplicarse
> 
> espero que no descentren a vinicius
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1094059



Se le ve contento haha


----------



## JimTonic (18 Jun 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> Hace falta un 9. Benzema solo no es suficiente.
> 
> Lo mas importante en el futbol es el 9 y el portero. El Madrid ha ganado tantas Champions por poner el enfasis en esto mientras que otros se entretienen en la filosofia. No hay que descuidarlo ahora.




tenemos a rodrigo, por si no nos acordamos, y ahora si podemos poner a valverde de extremo derecho. 


courtois

alaba ritdiguer militao nacho
vinicius camavinga choumani valverde
rodrigo benzema


por poner un ejemplo, todos van a tener muchos minutois


----------



## juantxxxo (18 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Florentino está mayor. Llega el momento de la retirada.



Que nos dure muchos años porque como no haya un delfín del mismo estilo, el proyecto puede irse a la mierda directamente.


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 Jun 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Que nos dure muchos años porque como no haya un delfín del mismo estilo, el proyecto puede irse a la mierda directamente.



Imagina que se elige a un Lapuerta de la vida, en dos años arruinados. SE ha establecido una manera eficaz de llevar el club y que es viable, hay que seguir por ese camino.


----------



## Woden (18 Jun 2022)

Vinicius Que vaya con seres de su especie y se deje de goldiggers de los cojones.


----------



## Scardanelli (18 Jun 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> Hace falta un 9. Benzema solo no es suficiente.
> 
> Lo mas importante en el futbol es el 9 y el portero. El Madrid ha ganado tantas Champions por poner el enfasis en esto mientras que otros se entretienen en la filosofia. No hay que descuidarlo ahora.



Es ridículo pretender jugar tres competiciones con un 9 de 35 años y perdiendo a Asensio y Jovic sin reemplazarlos. Qué serán todo lo malos que tú quieras, pero hacen plantilla. 

Pero me creo que el Madrid quiera a Mbappé, este no venga, fiche a un mediocentro, venda o ceda a todo el mundo y se quede con Latasa de suplente. Florentino ha hecho estupideces parecidas.


----------



## Roedr (18 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Aún falta un centrocampista de alto nivel técnico, que ficharán cuando se pire Modris.
> 
> Estamos formando un equipo como el de Emerson y los Diarrás.



¿Existe alguno en el mundo con la mitad de clase que Modric?. Se ficha lo mejor que se puede, pero si no existe lo que quieres, pues es imposible.


----------



## juantxxxo (18 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Imagina que se elige a un Lapuerta de la vida, en dos años arruinados. SE ha establecido una manera eficaz de llevar el club y que es viable, hay que seguir por ese camino.



Por eso mismo lo decía. Y en la entrevista del otro día, Floren insiste con lo de la Superliga y ahí sí que hay firmas de otros implicados que se echaron para atrás, no como con mbappé, o lo que nos han contado sobre su fichaje frustrado. El proyecto de Superliga es muchísimo dinero para los clubs implicados y ya veremos en qué acaba todo eso.


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Florentino está mayor. Llega el momento de la retirada.



Aprovecha para presentarte. Menos mal que este año han ganado liga y champiñones, que están con un estadio nuevo, con economía saneada, sin duda es un desastre de organización, se necesita gente nueva, que por cierto, es fácil presentarse, con ley en mano solo se necesitan unos milloncejos de nada como aval.


----------



## hijodepantera (18 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> las guarras empiezan a multiplicarse
> 
> espero que no descentren a vinicius
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1094059



Ten por seguro que si cae en esta basura esta perdido como perdimos a Robinho que se diga lo que se diga apuntaba a megacrack que lo flipas.


----------



## hijodepantera (18 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> Luuk de Jong da tremenda espantada
> Habia acuerdo con el Tolucas. Tenia los billetes de avion para volar HOY a MEXICO
> No va al aeropuerto y su movil esta desconectado
> 
> ...



Ese seria nuestro hombre, por mas que no me creáis , para mi seria el fichaje clave.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (18 Jun 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Ese seria nuestro hombre, por mas que no me creáis , para mi seria el fichaje clave.



Hombre, más goles que la dupla de juerguistas Jovic - Mariano seguro que marcaría.

Incluso puede que marcara 4 goles y doblara los números de los dos juntos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Jun 2022)

Ibrahim el hamini se ofrece al real Madrid. 

El Madrid no vería con malos ojos su incorporación.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ibrahim el hamini se ofrece al real Madrid.
> 
> El Madrid no vería con malos ojos su incorporación.



no es bueno
tiene poco fondo fisico
se vio en sus ultimos partidos de la temporada

es mejor ajamalah trialará
a este el rayo vallecano dice que lo trae si rebajan su ficha


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Jun 2022)

un minimo de 17.000.000€ se sacaran con las entradas del clasico madrid-VARcelona de las vegas
descontando lo que haya que descontar pero buen pellizco para ambos clubs y eso solo con las entradas


----------



## xilebo (18 Jun 2022)

*Se han dejado la vergüenza en otros pantalones*


----------



## Andr3ws (18 Jun 2022)

Que genio es Flopper.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Que genio es Flopper.




espero que ese "estara arrepentido" signifique que al madrid no irá JAMAS YA

la rata es un antimadridista 100%


----------



## JimTonic (18 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Se han dejado la vergüenza en otros pantalones*



que pesaos dios mio


----------



## Chispeante (18 Jun 2022)

A lo mejor a la hora de planificar los fichajes deberíamos tener en cuenta que se ha ganado un triplete excepcional por una serie coincidencias y sucesos afortunados irrepetibles e inesperados. Si el Barcelona o el Atleti hubiera estado algo más finos o sin esa épica-fortuna que hemos tenido en Europa o sin un Benzema, Modric y Vinicius a un nivel inexplicable, estaríamos hablando de otra cosa muy distinta. 

Si los objetivos eran Haland y Mbappé, supongo que era porque son las posiciones donde tenemos más agujeros, y no se ha fichado a ninguno, pues hombre, a lo mejor es que hay que gastarse los dineros, sin locuras, en reforzar la delantera. Yo de cuestiones económicas se lo justo, pero según recuerdo el Madrid lleva vendiendo mucho y comprando poco desde hace años, algo tendrá que haber en la hucha. Se no está poniendo cara de Sevilla o Villarreal.


----------



## _Suso_ (18 Jun 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> A lo mejor a la hora de planificar los fichajes deberíamos tener en cuenta que se ha ganado un triplete excepcional por una serie coincidencias y sucesos afortunados irrepetibles e inesperados. Si el Barcelona o el Atleti hubiera estado algo más finos o sin esa épica-fortuna que hemos tenido en Europa o sin un Benzema, Modric y Vinicius a un nivel inexplicable, estaríamos hablando de otra cosa muy distinta.
> 
> Si los objetivos eran Haland y Mbappé, supongo que era porque son las posiciones donde tenemos más agujeros, y no se ha fichado a ninguno, pues hombre, a lo mejor es que hay que gastarse los dineros, sin locuras, en reforzar la delantera. Yo de cuestiones económicas se lo justo, pero según recuerdo el Madrid lleva vendiendo mucho y comprando poco desde hace años, algo tendrá que haber en la hucha. *Se no está poniendo cara de Sevilla o Villarreal.*



Champions y liga, cinco champions en nueve años, ya quisiera el sevilla y villareal algo parecido, igual es que la política contra los clubs estados de fichar a Vinicius, Rodrigos, etc. es acertada en vez de tener al club de jubilados del Paris Saint Germain donde no defiende ni dios, igual don Floren lo vio venir y optó por cambiar estrategia y en vez de pagar millonadas por jubilados decidió peinar el mercado para fichar a promesas, que no todas salen bien, pero si aciertas en la mayoría sale bien.

Igual Vinicius ha hecho este año números de crack mundial, igual han construido una plantilla que es una piña y luchan juntos hasta el final.

El sevilla y villarreal están a siglos de algo semejante, parece mentira que nos quejemos de un equipo que ha ganado la liga de calle, la champions eliminando a todos los clubs estados de Europa, parece mentira, a ver si va a ser sólo suerte.


----------



## JimTonic (18 Jun 2022)

tenemos un 0,0000003% de posibilidades que el anuncio de burguer islamico sea aprovechable este año


imaginemos tener un delantero top gratis, seria la OSTIIIAAA, pero despues de haber visto la temporada cpasada cualquiera dice que eso es imposible


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Jun 2022)

he leído por ahi este titular : El Arsenal quiere pagar 89M€ (77M£) por Asensio 

esto es verdad???


----------



## JimTonic (18 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> he leído por ahi este titular : El Arsenal quiere pagar 89M€ (77M£) por Asensio
> 
> esto es verdad???




sip, debajo esta lo dela fision nuclear y energia gratis en el mundo en el 2025 por el MIT, y mas abajo que las palancas financieras del barca permiten fichar a lewandoski


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Jun 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> sip, debajo esta lo dela fision nuclear y energia gratis en el mundo en el 2025 por el MIT, y mas abajo que las palancas financieras del barca permiten fichar a lewandoski













por cierto : no era broma ese titular que lei en tuiter (aunque ya perdi el enlace)


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 Jun 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> A lo mejor a la hora de planificar los fichajes deberíamos tener en cuenta que se ha ganado un triplete excepcional por una serie coincidencias y sucesos afortunados irrepetibles e inesperados. Si el Barcelona o el Atleti hubiera estado algo más finos o sin esa épica-fortuna que hemos tenido en Europa o sin un Benzema, Modric y Vinicius a un nivel inexplicable, estaríamos hablando de otra cosa muy distinta.
> 
> Si los objetivos eran Haland y Mbappé, supongo que era porque son las posiciones donde tenemos más agujeros, y no se ha fichado a ninguno, pues hombre, a lo mejor es que hay que gastarse los dineros, sin locuras, en reforzar la delantera. Yo de cuestiones económicas se lo justo, pero según recuerdo el Madrid lleva vendiendo mucho y comprando poco desde hace años, algo tendrá que haber en la hucha. Se no está poniendo cara de Sevilla o Villarreal.



Siempre se puede seguir la política de los demás, como Atlético y Barcelona, uno en la ruina y el otro ampliando capital continuamente, es decir tapando deudas.


----------



## feps (18 Jun 2022)

Dinero va a haber. 









Legends, a pleno rendimiento: el Real Madrid ya juega con su 'carta' secreta para doblar ingresos


El futuro del Real Madrid Club de Fútbol pasa directamente por las obras que desde hace más de un año se toman el coliseo blanco. Con el final de las reformas cada vez más cerca, desde Legends ya empiezan a trabajar para que el Santiago Bernabéu se convierta en una auténtica mina de oro para el...




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (18 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> las guarras empiezan a multiplicarse
> 
> espero que no descentren a vinicius
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1094059



A ver, el tío es más guapo que Brad Pitt a su edad y tiene más estilo.

Ese colgante sólo se lo pone la gente "legante", como decía el Maki.

Habéis fichado a alguien más? Nos vais a ceder a alguno para que os lo hagamos un hombre como hicimos con Helguera antes de triunfara en el Madric?

Si nos cedéis a Kubo gratis y a Brahim os los hacemos grandes.


----------



## VYP de Álava (18 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Siempre se puede seguir la política de los demás, como Atlético y Barcelona, uno en la ruina y el otro ampliando capital continuamente, es decir tapando deudas.



El Atlético sigue ampliando capital con dinero propio del club? Para que no se pierdan las tradiciones, digo.


----------



## Scardanelli (18 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Aprovecha para presentarte. Menos mal que este año han ganado liga y champiñones, que están con un estadio nuevo, con economía saneada, sin duda es un desastre de organización, se necesita gente nueva, que por cierto, es fácil presentarse, con ley en mano solo se necesitan unos milloncejos de nada como aval.



Me faltan 12 millones para cumplir con todos los requisitos. Es tu oportunidad para estar en la Dinojunta… anímate…


----------



## Rotto2 (18 Jun 2022)

El 10 para sustituir a Modris va a a ser Jozinho da Silva dos Santos.

Como se llaman todos igual las probabilidades son altas de que fichemos uno con ese nombre.


----------



## Fiodor (18 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> he leído por ahi este titular : El Arsenal quiere pagar 89M€ (77M£) por Asensio
> 
> esto es verdad???



Mucho me parece... Pero siempre he dicho que Asensio tiene el potencial de crack, pero su actitud es la de un funcionario... Una especie de Ozil que también se lo llevó Arsenal, así que pueden volver a intentarlo...


----------



## Rotto2 (18 Jun 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Mucho me parece... Pero siempre he dicho que Asensio tiene el potencial de crack, pero su actitud es la de un funcionario... Una especie de Ozil que también se lo llevó Arsenal, así que pueden volver a intentarlo...



Después de ver que Vinicius y Benzema se han convertido en cracks tras mil años de ser una mierda, ya todo es posible. 

Nunca digas este paquete no es un crack.


----------



## fogbugz (18 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Es ridículo pretender jugar tres competiciones con un 9 de 35 años y perdiendo a Asensio y Jovic sin reemplazarlos. Qué serán todo lo malos que tú quieras, pero hacen plantilla.
> 
> Pero me creo que el Madrid quiera a Mbappé, este no venga, fiche a un mediocentro, venda o ceda a todo el mundo y se quede con Latasa de suplente. Florentino ha hecho estupideces parecidas.



Supongo que piensan en "recuperar" a Hazard, pero aun asi me sigue pareciendo ridiculo.

Ademas se pierde a Bale, que podria haber sido el 9 si hubiese intentado ser un poco mas profesional estos anos.

Lo increible es que la plantilla funcionase sin Bale, Hazard ni Jovic.

Y de acuerdo con lo de Florentino. Me parece que muchos exitos y buenas decisiones se le suben a la cabeza.

El futbol al final es marcar uno mas que el contrario. Sin un gran 9 es mucho mas dificil porque conviertes menos ocasiones.


----------



## fogbugz (18 Jun 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Que nos dure muchos años porque como no haya un delfín del mismo estilo, el proyecto puede irse a la mierda directamente.



En las declaraciones del otro dia en el Chiringuito sonaba a que quiere a Jose Angel Sanchez como sucesor. Quizas no como presidente pero si que siga en su mismo puesto.


----------



## juantxxxo (18 Jun 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> En las declaraciones del otro dia en el Chiringuito sonaba a que quiere a Jose Angel Sanchez como sucesor. Quizas no como presidente pero si que siga en su mismo puesto.



Eso tenlo por seguro. Cuando entró Calderón, JAS siguió en su puesto.


----------



## El amigo (18 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Filtración:
> 
> Hussein el marrak en conversaciones con el entorno de ángel sanchez para incorporarse como lateral izquierdo.



Creo que esta vez te equivocas, error comprensible por el apellido. 
Es con Bilal Hussein. Futbolista sueco que juega para el AIK. 
Es una gran promesa. 








Bilal Hussein - Perfil del jugador 2022


Bilal Hussein, 22, Suecia ➤ AIK Solna, desde 2017 ➤ Mediocentro ➤ Valor de mercado: 1,50 mill. € ➤ * 22/04/2000 en Stockholm, Suecia.




www.transfermarkt.es


----------



## El amigo (18 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> No es cuestión de creerlo o no. El Madrid ya ha hecho un desembolso fortísimo por Tchouaméni y no va a haber más. Otra cosa es que los periodistas necesiten inventarse posibles fichajes hasta que regrese la competición.



Espero que se lo inventen cuando traten de comprar clubs como el París, o City. Que paguen más.


----------



## El amigo (18 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Nuevo culebrón a lo Mbappé
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1093982
> 
> ...




Yo creo que este no vendrá nunca al Madrid. Aparte que el tío seguro que va a tener más lesiones que nadie.


----------



## Rotto2 (18 Jun 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> Supongo que piensan en "recuperar" a Hazard, pero aun asi me sigue pareciendo ridiculo.



Si no ganamos nada el año que viene contará mucho que Hazard no se haya marchado y se haya podido fichar a un crack que no sea un gordo sinverguenza.

Siempre tenemos lastres descomunales, no comprendo cómo no se puede echar a los jugadores sin indeminización por engordar o bajísimo rendimiento o reírse del club.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Jun 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> El Atlético sigue ampliando capital con dinero propio del club? Para que no se pierdan las tradiciones, digo.



ES una sociedad anónima, es lo que se hace cuando hay perdidas. Se amplia capital para tapar los huecos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Me faltan 12 millones para cumplir con todos los requisitos. Es tu oportunidad para estar en la Dinojunta… anímate…



No, yo lo dejo para vosotros que sois entrenadores, jugadores y presidentes, todo en uno. Ya estoy acostumbrado a que opinen de la profesión de uno sin tener ni puta idea, pero entiendo que hay gente que le guste opinar y dar bendiciones sin saber nada, vuestras costumbres y tal. Habría que la ver la cara de muchos cuando le ocurre al contrario, sería digno de ver.


----------



## hijodepantera (19 Jun 2022)

El Matheus nascimiento ese que suena tiene un aire ibramiovichiano que pone mucho.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (19 Jun 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> En las declaraciones del otro dia en el Chiringuito sonaba a que quiere a Jose Angel Sanchez como sucesor. Quizas no como presidente pero si que siga en su mismo puesto.



Butragueño presidente? Podría ser? Y JAS realmente llevando la entidad


----------



## VYP de Álava (19 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ES una sociedad anónima, es lo que se hace cuando hay perdidas. Se amplia capital para tapar los huecos.



Sí, es una medida excepcional. Pero en este caso, empieza a convertirse en habitual.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Jun 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Sí, es una medida excepcional. Pero en este caso, empieza a convertirse en habitual.



Calle, calle, no lo diga, que el Atlético va viento en popa económicamente, si los periolistos no dice nada todo va bien. Es como los culerdos, hasta que no arrasen el club no van a decir nada.


----------



## feps (19 Jun 2022)

En un mercado tan inflacionado, parece que el Madrid sí va a sacar en torno a 40 kilos por Asensio. Tiene varias novias con mucha pasta. Un lacito y gracias por todo.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (19 Jun 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Cuidadin Cuidadin.
> Esa rodilla puede ser de cristal.
> 
> 
> ...



Pues aunque sea contraproducente por ser de un rival, me joderia que el unico joven crack no negro se fuera al traste


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (19 Jun 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Pues aunque sea contraproducente por ser de un rival, me joderia que el unico joven crack no negro se fuera al traste



Yo le veo como un negro albino


----------



## juantxxxo (19 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> En un mercado tan inflacionado, parece que el Madrid sí va a sacar en torno a 40 kilos por Asensio. Tiene varias novias con mucha pasta. Un lacito y gracias por todo.



Y Jovic parece que va a la Fiore. Eso sí, su sueldo al 50% por lo que comentan. Ya veremos.


----------



## feps (19 Jun 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Y Jovic parece que va a la Fiore. Eso sí, su sueldo al 50% por lo que comentan. Ya veremos.



Ojalá no tengamos que arrepentirnos de esta operación porque acabemos necesitando un delantero. Y que el Madrid pague media ficha es como lo de "además de puta, poner la cama".


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ojalá no tengamos que arrepentirnos de esta operación porque acabemos necesitando un delantero. Y que el Madrid pague media ficha es como lo de "además de puta, poner la cama".



Es que si no no te lo ficha nadie, y esa media ficha se usa en otro jugador, es un "puestos a perder, perdemos lo menos posible".

En otro orden de cosas rachid el marrak se ha ofrecido a la secretaria técnica del Madrid.


----------



## Roedr (19 Jun 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> *Butragueño presidente*? Podría ser? Y JAS realmente llevando la entidad



Me entra sueño sólo pensarlo.

JAS estuvo también con Calderón, que tuvo el buen criterio de continuar con él.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (19 Jun 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Cuidadin Cuidadin.
> Esa rodilla puede ser de cristal.
> 
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver cómo evoluciona su carrera en el City. Si no tiene lesiones recurrentes no habrá nada por lo que alarmarse.

Peeeerooooooooo...yo sigo pensando que el fútbol es un deporte muy duro para las articulaciones y que la gente muy alta (más de 1,95) sufre mucho al jugarlo. Que no tiene por qué y que hay excepciones (Ibrahimovic, por ejemplo) pero....la duda está ahí.


----------



## kicorv (19 Jun 2022)

Por cierto, creo que es la primera vez en mi vida que puedo afirmar lo siguiente:

El R. Madrid tiene a un porterazo, el mejor del mundo.

A mí Casillas no me gustaba (y mucho menos en su último tercio) y aunque lo hiciera, era mucho más irregular. No hay color.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (19 Jun 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Por cierto, creo que es la primera vez en mi vida que puedo afirmar lo siguiente:
> 
> El R. Madrid tiene a un porterazo, el mejor del mundo.
> 
> A mí Casillas no me gustaba (y mucho menos en su último tercio) y aunque lo hiciera, era mucho más irregular. No hay color.



Courtois es, ya, el mejor portero de la historia del Real Madrid. Lo dije hace tiempo y había foreros que se llevaban las manos a la cabeza. No tengo ni guna duda. Es el número uno y lo va a ser por muchos años. 

Casillas fue un portento de reflejos cuando era joven, pero no fue ni el mejor de su generación. A años luz de Courtois.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> No, yo lo dejo para vosotros que sois entrenadores, jugadores y presidentes, todo en uno. Ya estoy acostumbrado a que opinen de la profesión de uno sin tener ni puta idea, pero entiendo que hay gente que le guste opinar y dar bendiciones sin saber nada, vuestras costumbres y tal. Habría que la ver la cara de muchos cuando le ocurre al contrario, sería digno de ver.



Yo opino sobre la profesión de presidente de club de fútbol porque tengo el título de presidente por la UNED. Como Florentino. Si no lo tienes aun te recomiendo que te lo saques para poder hablar de fútbol con _propiedac_ en el foro.

Para poder hablar de mamadús, eso sí, necesitas tener el título de diversidad y lenguaje inclusivo que hizo @Obiwanchernobil ....


----------



## cebollo (19 Jun 2022)

A mi me preocupan los rumores sobre Mendy. No quiero que lo vendan. Teniendo a Vinicius de extremo izquierdo no necesitamos un lateral ofensivo sino uno que defienda bien, Mendy.

Alaba era lateral cuando era joven y flaco, ahora pesa 5 kilos más. Buscad fotos antiguas y comparad.

Mendy de lateral y tres centrales buenos para dos puestos Miltao-Alaba-Rudiger. Como Pepe-Varane-Ramos.


----------



## juantxxxo (19 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ojalá no tengamos que arrepentirnos de esta operación porque acabemos necesitando un delantero. Y que el Madrid pague media ficha es como lo de "además de puta, poner la cama".



Pienso lo mismo y que pasa algo que no sabemos con ese chaval. Si se confirma que va a Italia, ya veremos su rendimiento y si realmente no vale para jugar en un grande o ha sido otra cosa.


----------



## juantxxxo (19 Jun 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Cuidadin Cuidadin.
> Esa rodilla puede ser de cristal.
> 
> 
> ...



No confían en los médicos de Manchester o es que han visto algo raro que requiere una segunda opinión???????


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Yo opino sobre la profesión de presidente de club de fútbol porque tengo el título de presidente por la UNED. Como Florentino. Si no lo tienes aun te recomiendo que te lo saques para poder hablar de fútbol con _propiedac_ en el foro.
> 
> Para poder hablar de mamadús, eso sí, necesitas tener el título de diversidad y lenguaje inclusivo que hizo @Obiwanchernobil ....



VAmos, lo que se conoce como una mierda de título o un título de mierda, lo entiendo, es lo habitual en las universidades españoles, le recomiendo un máster , eso ya es cum laude.


----------



## Roedr (19 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> A mi me preocupan los rumores sobre Mendy. No quiero que lo vendan. Teniendo a Vinicius de extremo izquierdo no necesitamos un lateral ofensivo sino uno que defienda bien, Mendy.
> 
> Alaba era lateral cuando era joven y flaco, ahora pesa 5 kilos más. Buscad fotos antiguas y comparad.
> 
> Mendy de lateral y tres centrales buenos para dos puestos Miltao-Alaba-Rudiger. Como Pepe-Varane-Ramos.



Opino igual. Le he dicho mil veces en este hilo. Nunca entendí el fichaje de Rudiger. 

Rudiger In, Mendy Out, Alaba de LI -> Peor defensa que el año pasado. 

A mí Alaba de LI me deja frío, ni fu, ni fa.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Jun 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Courtois es, ya, el mejor portero de la historia del Real Madrid. Lo dije hace tiempo y había foreros que se llevaban las manos a la cabeza. No tengo ni guna duda. Es el número uno y lo va a ser por muchos años.
> 
> Casillas fue un portento de reflejos cuando era joven, pero no fue ni el mejor de su generación. A años luz de Courtois.



De los que recuerdo desde los 80, que haya visto alguna vez jugar, sin duda es el más completo pero con diferencia.


----------



## Rotto2 (19 Jun 2022)

Mendy no defiende bien y ataca fatal. Se puso de moda entre los piperos decir que es muy bueno (como Özil o Khedira, por ejemplo que eran dos paquetes) cuando el Madrid está dispuesto a venderlo sin pestañear.

Theo Hernández por ejemplo es el mejor lateral de Italia, que de defender saben más que nadie. 









El cambio de Theo Hernández: del Real Madrid a ser uno de los mejores laterales del mundo


Un 'coast to coast' más propio de la NBA que del fútbol. "Es el gol más importante de mi vida", reconoce el protagonista tras el partido, mientras las 73.000...




amp.marca.com





Un 3 del montón, una mierda al lado de los 26 años de los brasileños. Y los tres centrales negros tampoco son gran cosa. Nivel alto pero nada del otro mundo. El mejor defensa que nos queda es Carvajal, que estaba muerto y ha revivido.


----------



## Chichimango (19 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Opino igual. Le he dicho mil veces en este hilo. Nunca entendí el fichaje de Rudiger.
> 
> Rudiger In, Mendy Out, Alaba de LI -> Peor defensa que el año pasado.
> 
> A mí Alaba de LI me deja frío, ni fu, ni fa.



Lo de Rudiger se explica porque acababa contrato, es uno de los mejores centrales del mundo y mide 1´90. Es un fichaje de esos con muy poco riesgo, que no puedes dejar pasar. Una oportunidad de mercado, que se dice. Recordemos que Alaba y Nacho son dos tapones, para jugar en el puesto que juegan. Tienen otras virtudes, pero por arriba sufren.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Yo opino sobre la profesión de presidente de club de fútbol porque tengo el título de presidente por la UNED. Como Florentino. Si no lo tienes aun te recomiendo que te lo saques para poder hablar de fútbol con _propiedac_ en el foro.
> 
> Para poder hablar de mamadús, eso sí, necesitas tener el título de diversidad y lenguaje inclusivo que hizo @Obiwanchernobil ....




En realidad para hablar de los mamadous necesitas 2 títulos.


1- Graduado en primero de mamadou por la prestigiosa universidad de Netflix.

2- Curso en "ejemplares de mamadou" por Disney plus.


Luego necesitas diversos cursos como ojeador, entrenador, divulgador de opinión y cosas así, estos normalmente se expiden en el bar debajo de tu casa.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> VAmos, lo que se conoce como una mierda de título o un título de mierda, lo entiendo, es lo habitual en las universidades españoles, le recomiendo un máster , eso ya es cum laude.



JAJAJJAJAJAJA


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Jun 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Lo de Rudiger se explica porque acababa contrato, es uno de los mejores centrales del mundo y mide 1´90. Es un fichaje de esos con muy poco riesgo, que no puedes dejar pasar. Una oportunidad de mercado, que se dice. Recordemos que Alaba y Nacho son dos tapones, para jugar en el puesto que juegan. Tienen otras virtudes, pero por arriba sufren.



Hay entrenadores que te van a considerar que un tipo de 1.80 no es apto para ser central. Esta temporada no sé si recuerdo un gol del Madrid a balón parado. Con Aurelio Mamadú y Antonio Mamadú ganamos mucho en ese ámbito. Alaba me parece un libre en una defensa de 5 o un centrocampista. Es bajo para ser central y ha perdido velocidad y cambiado el cuerpo para ser un lateral de 30 años.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Jun 2022)

Trabaja en ESPN y si un PERRO le ladra lo MATA /EXCLUSIVAS OBIWANCHERNOBIL


Hola wey, tu perro cuando salgo de casa me ladra no más, le he tenido que dar unos madrazos para que se calme, ven wey, ábreme la puerta y sal que quiero hablar contigo.... Si compañeros, es un día normal en México, tipica disputa vecinal...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Rotto2 (19 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Hay entrenadores que te van a considerar que un tipo de 1.80 no es apto para ser central. Esta temporada no sé si recuerdo un gol del Madrid a balón parado. Con Aurelio Mamadú y Antonio Mamadú ganamos mucho en ese ámbito. Alaba me parece un libre en una defensa de 5 o un centrocampista. Es bajo para ser central y ha perdido velocidad y cambiado el cuerpo para ser un lateral de 30 años.



Alguien tenía que decirlo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Jun 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> sip, debajo esta lo dela fision nuclear y energia gratis en el mundo en el 2025 por el MIT, y mas abajo que las palancas financieras del barca permiten fichar a lewandoski














El Liverpool intentó fichar a Asensio en tres ocasiones: Klopp llegó a dar 180 millones de euros por él


Marco Asensio pujará por seguir en el Real Madrid, pero el Liverpool aparece en el horizonte para un futbolista que más pronto que tarde tendrá que elegir entre la gloria o el dinero. Desde Anfield ya han mostrado en el pasado su interés por el extremo con ofertas que hoy por hoy serían...




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Jun 2022)

mañana se presenta este


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> mañana se presenta este



Me gusta. Se ve que tiene la misma mutación genética de Pepe...


----------



## feps (19 Jun 2022)

Defensivamente el Madrid va a ser una bomba, pero ofensivamente preocupa la falta de delanteros con un Mundial en otoño y Benzema cumpliendo 35.


----------



## cebollo (19 Jun 2022)

Hace años comenté por aquí que esperaba que el Barcelona de fútbol gestionara tan mal la decadencia de Messi como el Barcelona de baloncesto la decadencia de Navarro. Bueno pues en las últimas 10 temporadas 2 ligas ACB y 0 Euroligas.


----------



## Th89 (19 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> mañana se presenta este



Este tipo de locos son la puta hostia luego, suelen ser enrollados y hacen grupo, y además el tío es bueno.

Es un win-win.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Me gusta. Se ve que tiene la misma mutación genética de Pepe...




Que bueno era el cabron de pepe


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Se han dejado la vergüenza en otros pantalones*



Necesitan llenar páginas y horas de mentiras. No tienen vergüenza.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Jun 2022)

Marc Gasol acaba de demostrar que la LEB es una mierda. Él solo ha subido al equipo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Hace años comenté por aquí que esperaba que el Barcelona de fútbol gestionara tan mal la decadencia de Messi como el Barcelona de baloncesto la decadencia de Navarro. Bueno pues en las últimas 10 temporadas 2 ligas ACB y 0 Euroligas.



Y lo que les queda. Y con Jasikevicius han vuelto a ser competitivos, pero ni así. Y con la pasta que se gastan en sueldos espérate que alguno no salga por la puerta de atrás.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que bueno era el cabron de pepe



Podría habernos durado un par de años más.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Podría habernos durado un par de años más.



Sin problema además, lo que pasa que el Florencio le quería mandar a pastar por sus idas de pinza y tal.


----------



## Waits (19 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y lo que les queda. Y con Jasikevicius han vuelto a ser competitivos, pero ni así. Y con la pasta que se gastan en sueldos espérate que alguno no salga por la puerta de atrás.



Ya veremos, porque a Saras le fichó Nobita, no lo olvidemos. Además, da la sensación de que la plantilla está hasta los mismísimos de él, echándoles la culpa con sus santos huevos después de cada partido perdido. Les ha quemado en todos los sentidos en el tramo de temporada en el que se podrían haber permitido aflojar el pistón, y ahí están los resultados.

Y enfrente, han tenido a un equipo en el que el base titular ha sido uno de los aleros a los que dieron boleto, el bueno de Toñete se rompió en el primer partido, y con todo eso han sido muy superiores en la serie. No sé, tiene pinta de que este verano ahí en la esquinita puede pasar de todo.


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Jun 2022)

HALA MADRID
ARRIBA ESPAÑA
QUE NO DECÍS NADA, CANSALIEBRES


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (19 Jun 2022)

Fútbol Internacional ⚽™ VIP ♟️
 

Invitación a grupo de WhatsApp




chat.whatsapp.com


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Opino igual. Le he dicho mil veces en este hilo. Nunca entendí el fichaje de Rudiger.
> 
> Rudiger In, Mendy Out, Alaba de LI -> Peor defensa que el año pasado.
> 
> A mí Alaba de LI me deja frío, ni fu, ni fa.



Y yo siempre contesto lo mismo: jugamos una prórroga de Champions con Lucas-Carvajal-Alaba-Marcelo en defensa.

Con la salida de Marcelo, Nacho, un diabético tipo I de 33 años, es el primer y casi único suplente de Militão, Alaba y Mendy A LA VEZ (Nacho se merece todo el respeto del mundo y más, pero las cosas como son).

Hacia falta un central. Rüdiger es con mucha diferencia lo mejor que había en el mercado calidad-precio. Hemos cubierto un hueco claro y ya está. Lo peor que puede pasar es que Rüdiger sea demasiado bueno para ese rol, en cuyo caso se vende el año que viene y santas pascuas.


----------



## feps (19 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que bueno era el cabron de pepe



Ramos y Pepe formaron la mejor pareja de centrales del siglo XXI.


----------



## Rotto2 (19 Jun 2022)

¿Pero quién os ha dicho que Mendy se vaya y Alaba pase a la izquierda?

Mendy pide mucho dinero y no termina de convencer, pero sería sustituido por otro 3, no por Alaba.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (19 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> ¿Pero quién os ha dicho que Mendy se vaya y Alaba pase a la izquierda?
> 
> Mendy pide mucho dinero y no termina de convencer, pero sería sustituido por otro 3, no por Alaba.



Mendy puede irse cuando quiera.

No se pierde nada.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VYP de Álava (19 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ramos y Pepe formaron la mejor pareja de centrales del siglo XXI.



Ahí ahí con Puyol-Ramos con españa


----------



## spam (19 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> mañana se presenta este



Lo veo y subo a esto:







Cómo no bancar a este tipo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Jun 2022)

spam dijo:


> Lo veo y subo a esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jajajaj menudo ALL IN


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ramos y Pepe formaron la mejor pareja de centrales del siglo XXI.




Hasta que Pepe se marchó del Madrid y vimos que ramos no era tanto ramos...


----------



## Rotto2 (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## Xequinfumfa (20 Jun 2022)

Mendy es venta clarísima. Lleva pidiendo una mejora de contrato desde que aterrizó en Barajas. Es un grandísimo defensa, pero también es una nulidad absoluta de medio campo hacia arriba. Y tiene tendencia a realizar pases criminales en horizontal cuando le presionan en salida de balón (y por eso los rivales le presionan y por eso sus compañeros evitan pasarle el balón en ls creación de la jugada). 

Yo no tengo dudas. 30 kilos y con un lacito.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 Jun 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Mendy es venta clarísima. Lleva pidiendo una mejora de contrato desde que aterrizó en Barajas. Es un grandísimo defensa, pero también es una nulidad absoluta de medio campo hacia arriba. Y tiene tendencia a realizar pases criminales en horizontal cuando le presionan en salida de balón (y por eso los rivales le presionan y por eso sus compañeros evitan pasarle el balón en ls creación de la jugada).
> 
> Yo no tengo dudas. 30 kilos y con un lacito.




Nunca me ha gustado este tío.

Defensivamente es bueno pero un lateral a parte de defender tiene que saber atacar y mendy es un paralítico con el balon en los pies.


----------



## cebollo (20 Jun 2022)

Creo que hoy presentan a Rudiger, que está un poco zumbado. Permanezcan atentos a sus pantallas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Nunca me ha gustado este tío.
> 
> Defensivamente es bueno pero un lateral a parte de defender tiene que saber atacar y mendy es un paralítico con el balon en los pies.



Si, pero si te das cuenta casi todos los goles este año nos han llegado por la banda de váter y Carvajal, Carvajal durante cinco años ha sido el mejor de su posición hasta el bajón físico, mendy es muy bueno fisicamente, pero toma decisiones estúpidas y corre muchos riesgos tácticamente, durante este año en este mismo hilo nos hemos reído mucho de él y sus ruletas y troleadas, tiene muchos puntos a mejorar pero el Madrid suma más que restar con el en el equipo, alaba es más técnico con el balón en los pies pero en un par de años entrará en decadencia física para lo que se necesita en una posicion como lateral y tendremos el mismo problema que no será otro que acudir a un mercado a por un lateral que no bajará de los 60 millones. 

Estoy seguro que la idea del Madrid era subir al centro del campo a alaba y no al lateral, pero que han tenido que adelantar el fichaje de touchamendi por qué se iban a quedar sin el y ahora no saben qué hacer con mendy. 




En otro orden de cosas el joven Mohamed morrak del filial de Casablanca está a punto de dar el salto a un grande europeo, el Madrid estarianvalorsnzo su contratación.


----------



## Silluzollope (20 Jun 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Ahí ahí con Puyol-Ramos con españa



Puyol Ramos apenas coincidieron como pareja de centrales. Ramos jugó el mundial como lateral derecho y Puyol ya no fue a la Euro 2012.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (20 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que bueno era el cabron de pepe



Tan bueno como traidor, prefirió el bando del Topor a seguir apoyando a Mou.


----------



## Gashegodemierda (20 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Hay entrenadores que te van a considerar que un tipo de 1.80 no es apto para ser central. Esta temporada no sé si recuerdo un gol del Madrid a balón parado. Con Aurelio Mamadú y Antonio Mamadú ganamos mucho en ese ámbito. Alaba me parece un libre en una defensa de 5 o un centrocampista. Es bajo para ser central y ha perdido velocidad y cambiado el cuerpo para ser un lateral de 30 años.



Aureliano NO subía a rematar los corners en el Mónaco. Lo dejaban en la frontal a recuperar el rebote, que es lo que mejor hace. No digo que no pueda rematar corners, digo que en el Mónaco no lo hacía, quizá porque al Mónaco le sobraban cabeceadores.


----------



## feps (20 Jun 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Ahí ahí con Puyol-Ramos con españa



Ramos jugó de lateral derecho mientras coincidió con Puyol.


----------



## juantxxxo (20 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>



Si ha hecho eso, mi más sentida admiración


----------



## Andr3ws (20 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>



Yo hubiese puesto de cabeza de lista a Flopper.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 Jun 2022)

yo no lo venderia

mendy al sacar el balon tiene alguna vez cruces de cables que incluso alguna vez nos han costado algun gol (sin ir mas lejos en una de estas eliminatorias de champions) (claro que tambien fue mendy el que contra el city se tiró en plancha y sacó de la linea de gol el balon del city que ya practicamente con ese gol nos hubiera eliminado)

para mi el tio es fundamental en la defensa
es un muro

y menos aun entiendo a madridistas que babean por los achraf (marroqui antiEspaña antimadridista) , los reguilon , etc, cuando este tio mendy es mejor


ayer hizo 3 años que se presentó mendy


----------



## seven up (20 Jun 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Mendy es venta clarísima. Lleva pidiendo una mejora de contrato desde que aterrizó en Barajas. Es un grandísimo defensa, pero también es una nulidad absoluta de medio campo hacia arriba. Y tiene tendencia a realizar pases criminales en horizontal cuando le presionan en salida de balón (y por eso los rivales le presionan y por eso sus compañeros evitan pasarle el balón en ls creación de la jugada).
> 
> Yo no tengo dudas. 30 kilos y con un lacito.



Tío que grande eres, nos cuesta 50 kilotones, se valora actualmente en 50 y lo quieres vender por 30. Con negocios así, directos a la ruina. Como se nota que la pasta no es suya.


[/QUOTE]


Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> yo no lo venderia
> 
> mendy al sacar el balon tiene alguna vez cruces de cables que incluso alguna vez nos han costado algun gol (sin ir mas lejos en una de estas eliminatorias de champions) (claro que tambien fue mendy el que contra el city se tiró en plancha y sacó de la linea de gol el balon del city que ya practicamente con ese gol nos hubiera eliminado)
> 
> ...



Es importante pero no fundamental, ahora tenemos a Alaba que tiene más futbol que el Mendy. Por lo demás tiene contrato hasta el 2025, si no está contento ya se sabe, que se traiga una buena oferta bajo el brazo con la que el club pueda traer un sustituto de garantías y además ganar algo de dinero.


----------



## cebollo (20 Jun 2022)

Nuestros dos fichajes Mamadus, en la presentación iban mejor vestidos que cualquier ministro de los últimos años.


----------



## feps (20 Jun 2022)

Es año de Mundial y el Madrid ha ganado con muchísima suerte la 14. Mal haría Florentino malvendiendo jugadores, como si no hubiera sanciones, lesiones o cansancio físico. No puedes comprar a precio de oro y vender a precio de saldo porque además, cuanto más competencia haya en la plantilla, mucho mejor.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Jun 2022)

Están presentando al Rogelio y preguntas denigrantes como " Cuando eras pequeño como soñabas con el real Madrid" 

Venga coño, el Rogelio le ha convencido el dinero y el proyecto, dejaos de vender la moto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Jun 2022)

El defensor preferido de Rogelio es Pepe balón de oro ya


----------



## feps (20 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Están presentando al Rogelio y preguntas denigrantes como " Cuando eras pequeño como soñabas con el real Madrid"
> 
> Venga coño, el Rogelio le ha convencido el dinero y el proyecto, dejaos de vender la moto.



El título de periodista lo regalan en una tómbola. Yo preferí La Chochona.


----------



## cebollo (20 Jun 2022)

Hace 10 años fichamos a Modric y se presentó con los vaqueros rotos y una camisa del Lidl.

Tchouameni y Rudiger se han presentado con trajes a medida y corbata. Se ha impuesto globalmente la idea de que fichar por el Real Madrid es ganar el premio Nobel de Química o entrar en la cámara de los Lores. Suena a delirio de Florentino pero ha ocurrido.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Hace 10 años fichamos a Modric y se presentó con los vaqueros rotos y una camisa del Lidl.
> 
> Tchouameni y Rudiger se han presentado con trajes a medida y corbata. Se ha impuesto globalmente la idea de que fichar por el Real Madrid es ganar el premio Nobel de Química o entrar en la cámara de los Lores. Suena a delirio de Florentino pero ha ocurrido.




A ver @cebollo mejor que el Rogelio se presente con el mantel ese de cuadros que lleva y corbata a pantalones de rapero, cadenas de oro con el símbolo del dólar y se ponga a vender cocaína en directo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Nuestros dos fichajes Mamadus, en la presentación iban mejor vestidos que cualquier ministro de los últimos años.



Y hablaban mejor castellano que algunos parlamentarios de Podemos...


----------



## Andr3ws (20 Jun 2022)

Plumilla: "¿Defensas en los que se ha fijado?"

AR: "Hay muchos defensas de alto nivel, pero si tengo que elegir uno me quedo con Pepe. Tiene características que me encantan. Y por lo que me dicen es muy amable fuera del campo y dentro una bestia".

Mis diecs para los que antes decían que este era el sucesor de Pepe.


----------



## Andr3ws (20 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Hace 10 años fichamos a Modric y se presentó con los vaqueros rotos y una camisa del Lidl.
> 
> Tchouameni y Rudiger se han presentado con trajes a medida y corbata. Se ha impuesto globalmente la idea de que fichar por el Real Madrid es ganar el premio Nobel de Química o entrar en la cámara de los Lores. Suena a delirio de Florentino pero ha ocurrido.



Lo suyo es que el día más importante de tu carrera deportiva vistas lo mejor y más elegante que puedas. 
Tu fíjate los desgraciados del Draft de la NBA los looks que se ponen ese día. 
Sentido del ridiculo -3000%
Dani Alves, Messi y Sergio Ramos siguen esa corriente chabacana.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## TIESTO4EVER (20 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Hace 10 años fichamos a Modric y se presentó con los vaqueros rotos y una camisa del Lidl.
> 
> Tchouameni y Rudiger se han presentado con trajes a medida y corbata. *Se ha impuesto globalmente la idea de que fichar por el Real Madrid es ganar el premio Nobel de Química o entrar en la cámara de los Lores*. Suena a delirio de Florentino pero ha ocurrido.




Ganar 5 Champions en tan poco tiempo igual tiene algo que ver. El Madrid refleja con hechos sus palabras, los demás sólo divagan.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Hace 10 años fichamos a Modric y se presentó con los vaqueros rotos y una camisa del Lidl.
> 
> Tchouameni y Rudiger se han presentado con trajes a medida y corbata. Se ha impuesto globalmente la idea de que fichar por el Real Madrid es ganar el premio Nobel de Química o entrar en la cámara de los Lores. Suena a delirio de Florentino pero ha ocurrido.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



40 millones para tapar vergüenzas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1096609
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1096615
> ...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Jun 2022)

El verano es muy largo...quedan aún muchos mamadous..


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Ganar 5 Champions en tan poco tiempo igual tiene algo que ver. El Madrid refleja con hechos sus palabras, los demás sólo divagan.



Pero tienes que escucharles decir que para ellos ganar esas champions sería vergonzoso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El verano es muy largo...quedan aún muchos mamadous..


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (20 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero tienes que escucharles decir que para ellos ganar esas champions sería vergonzoso.




Tienen que pensar así, sino se volverían locos. Son mecanismos de la mente para protegerse. Pobrecillos.


----------



## antoniussss (20 Jun 2022)

Aquí hay una panda de foreros sinverguenzas innombrables hijos de la gran putisima.

Querer echar a negricius o a mondy que GRACIAS A ELLOS nos han dado la ultima champions y entrenan y trabajan para el equipo pero luego comen polla galesa de un tio que lleva 4 años siendo un vago y faltando al respeto al club en sucesivas ocasiones.

Mas sinverguenzas y no nacéis.

Otra cosa es que negricius y mondy se vuelvan unos vagos redomados, y entonces hablamos.


----------



## Rotto2 (20 Jun 2022)

Rüdiger elegante? Si iba vestido de negro de Nueva York de los años 70.


----------



## Gashegodemierda (20 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Hace 10 años fichamos a Modric y se presentó con los vaqueros rotos y una camisa del Lidl.
> 
> Tchouameni y Rudiger se han presentado con trajes a medida y corbata. Se ha impuesto globalmente la idea de que fichar por el Real Madrid es ganar el premio Nobel de Química o entrar en la cámara de los Lores. Suena a delirio de Florentino pero ha ocurrido.



Hace veintitantos años, Geremi, aquel camerunés procedente del futbol paraguayo, acudió a su presentación con un impresionante tres piezas (Si, si, chaleco incluido) que me dejó marcado. 

El euromamadú Seedorf iba a los entrenamientos con trajes sumamente horteras (Y seguro que carísimos) pero muy epatantes, colores crema con botones dorados de ancla y cosas así. Pero en chandal no iba.

Anelka fue tal que así (ndescriptible pero seguro sus mejores galas)






A los mamadús (Euro o Afromamadús, no valen brasileros) siempre les han molado los trajes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Jun 2022)

Realmente Antonio es lo más parecido a Pepe. Nos esperan noches y tardes de emoción. Imaginaros a las bailarinas del far$a siendo pateadas por este.


----------



## Rotto2 (20 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Sanz vistiendo de señor antiguo con una americana fea deprimente de la época franquista pese a ser millonario.

Y luego Florentino Pérez que viste exactamente igual desde hace décadas, traje azul, camisa azul claro, corbata azul. Como si fuera el uniforme de fontanero. Valdano también empezó a vestir igual cuando le contrató. Parecían las gemelas deprimentes. 

Los trajes y americanas tienen que se desterrados de una vez porque son una tortura y convierten al pobre desgraciado que los lleva en un viejo amargado. Son incomodísimos y feísimos y de viejo.


----------



## Woden (20 Jun 2022)

Gashegodemierda dijo:


> Hace veintitantos años, Geremi, aquel camerunés procedente del futbol paraguayo, acudió a su presentación con un impresionante tres piezas (Si, si, chaleco incluido) que me dejó marcado.
> 
> El euromamadú Seedorf iba a los entrenamientos con trajes sumamente horteras (Y seguro que carísimos) pero muy epatantes, colores crema con botones dorados de ancla y cosas así. Pero en chandal no iba.
> 
> ...



Vid. sapeurs du Congo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Jun 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Mendy es venta clarísima. Lleva pidiendo una mejora de contrato desde que aterrizó en Barajas. Es un grandísimo defensa, pero también es una nulidad absoluta de medio campo hacia arriba. Y tiene tendencia a realizar pases criminales en horizontal cuando le presionan en salida de balón (y por eso los rivales le presionan y por eso sus compañeros evitan pasarle el balón en ls creación de la jugada).
> 
> Yo no tengo dudas. 30 kilos y con un lacito.



Había una estadística de enero o febrero o así, Mendy tardó como 20 partidos en perder su primer partido como titular esta temporada. A algunos se os olvida demasiado rápido que sin Mendy el Levante, que creo que no ganó un partido en toda la primera vuelta, nos cascó 3 goles, y el Sheriff de Suputamadrespol ganó en el Bernabéu. O que sin Mendy el City iría 0-3 en el minuto 87 y eso ya no se remonta.

Yo acepto que es relativamente nulo en ataque (para ser del Madrid, se entiende), pero es que es absolutamente excepcional en defensa, top mundial con mucha diferencia con el segundo. Sin Mendy, Alaba es un coladero, Vinicius no puede jugar tan suelto, y se nos jodió el invento.

Otra cosa es que suba a la parra con la renovación, y se tendría que subir mucho porque no debe cobrar tanto ahora mismo. Pero vender a Mendy por 30 para pagar 50 por otro que no te garantiza el rendimiento de Mendy es un poco criminal.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1096609
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1096615
> ...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## pepitoburbujas (20 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Hace 10 años fichamos a Modric y se presentó con los vaqueros rotos y una camisa del Lidl.
> 
> Tchouameni y Rudiger se han presentado con trajes a medida y corbata. Se ha impuesto globalmente la idea de que fichar por el Real Madrid es ganar el premio Nobel de Química o entrar en la cámara de los Lores. Suena a delirio de Florentino pero ha ocurrido.



jaja, calla calla, que aún me acuerdo de la presentación de Zidane, con aquella chaqueta 2 tallas pequeña y los vaqueros remangados


----------



## Andr3ws (20 Jun 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> jaja, calla calla, que aún me acuerdo de la presentación de Zidane, con aquella chaqueta 2 tallas pequeña y los vaqueros remangados



Superame el polo blanco del tio Luis. 







O a este:


----------



## vurvujo (20 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Me gusta. Se ve que tiene la misma mutación genética de Pepe...



Midiendo 1,90 y con cara de moro que te va a rebanar el cuello, efectivamente debe dar miedo....sino él te lo recuerda con un par de "cariñitos".


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Jun 2022)

El PSG tiene pérdidas de casi 200 millones ..ah el Fairy play ese


----------



## vurvujo (20 Jun 2022)

spam dijo:


> Lo veo y subo a esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese venía dopado de natural... pobre la señora Rüdiger lo que debió sufrir con ese a los 3 años.


----------



## vurvujo (20 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Nuestros dos fichajes Mamadus, en la presentación iban mejor vestidos que cualquier ministro de los últimos años.



Ese es el nivel.... cuando los futbolistas visten mejor que los ministros.


----------



## vurvujo (20 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Rüdiger elegante? Si iba vestido de negro de Nueva York de los años 70.



Que dices.... me cago en mi puta vida, ese traje de Antonio es una puta obra maestra. Ese traje costará más de 10mil merkels.

Fíjate en la perfecta alineación de las líneas a ambos lados, en los hombros. Camisa perfecta, corbata del color correcto. Tallaje correcto, largo.... todo.
Me cago en todo, si tuviera la pasta de esos solo vestiría con trajes de 10k y llevaría zapatos de mínimo 2k hechos a mano y a la medida.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 Jun 2022)

os saluda :


----------



## fachacine (20 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> he leído por ahi este titular : El Arsenal quiere pagar 89M€ (77M£) por Asensio
> 
> esto es verdad???



Dios te oiga


----------



## vurvujo (20 Jun 2022)

Nadie es tan tonto como para pagar 90millones por Asensio.

Si me dices que hay un tonto que quiere pagar 30 te lo podría creer... pero 90 jamás.


----------



## vurvujo (20 Jun 2022)

Antonio dijo que el Madrid le contactó desde septiembre.... ¿no es eso ilegal?. Se que todos lo hacen, pero.....


----------



## fachacine (20 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Tremendo el minuto 1:13 de ese video, se ve de fondo la vitrina con 9 Champions, quién le iba a decir el día que firmó que ganaría otras 5...


----------



## filets (20 Jun 2022)

Georgina SEGURO


----------



## fachacine (20 Jun 2022)

Estáis hablando del glamour y la elegancia de los trajes en las presentaciones del Madrid, pero de verdad, elegancia lo que se dice elegancia yo me quedo con Paqui.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Estáis hablando del glamour y la elegancia de los trajes en las presentaciones del Madrid, pero de verdad, elegancia lo que se dice elegancia yo me quedo con Paqui.



Lástima que no había jewtube en los 80.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (20 Jun 2022)

He visto parte de la rueda de prensa y la verdad es que el hamijo Rudi viene bastante romanizado


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero tienes que escucharles decir que para ellos ganar esas champions sería vergonzoso.



Y sin excelencia


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> Georgina SEGURO




Tiene pinta de tratarse de roboces...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y sin excelencia



Ni valors.

Y si se mete un gol con menos de 500 toques no es válido.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ni valors.
> 
> Y si se mete un gol con menos de 500 toques no es válido.




Como le pasa a este youtuber, que solo persigue la excelencia:


----------



## Rotto2 (20 Jun 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Que dices.... me cago en mi puta vida, ese traje de Antonio es una puta obra maestra. Ese traje costará más de 10mil merkels.
> 
> Fíjate en la perfecta alineación de las líneas a ambos lados, en los hombros. Camisa perfecta, corbata del color correcto. Tallaje correcto, largo.... todo.
> Me cago en todo, si tuviera la pasta de esos solo vestiría con trajes de 10k y llevaría zapatos de mínimo 2k hechos a mano y a la medida.



No sois horteras ni nada. La madre que os parió a la clase baja


----------



## vurvujo (20 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> No sois horteras ni nada. La madre que os parió a la clase baja




Hombre... hortera es esto:














Buscar que la ropa te quede bien a tu estilo y cuerpo, que sea de buenos materiales y quien te lo haga cuide mucho el detalle... es elegancia.


----------



## VYP de Álava (20 Jun 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Hombre... hortera es esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero mira que es mamarracho este tío


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Jun 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Hombre... hortera es esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quién debe de engañar a este tío...


----------



## feps (20 Jun 2022)

Si Ceballos tuviera paciencia, esta próxima temporada podría jugar bastante. Kroos se acaba. 









La decisión de Kroos con su renovación cambia el plan con Ceballos: es prioritaria la continuidad del sevillano


La posible marcha de Toni Kroos del Real Madrid ha acelerado la posición del Real Madrid respecto a Dani Ceballos. El jugador quiere seguir, pero tiene dudas por los minutos.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## vurvujo (21 Jun 2022)

Kroos acaba contrato en 2023 y dicen que no quiere renovar hasta ver como termina la próxima temporada. No tiene mucho sentido ¿honestidad brutal u otra cosa?.


----------



## Rotto2 (21 Jun 2022)

Kroos piensa en retirarse el año que viene. Cosa lógica.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Si Ceballos tuviera paciencia, esta próxima temporada podría jugar bastante. Kroos se acaba.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si, va a jugar si, por delante de Valverde y los mamadous de cientos de millones, si, veo a florentino haciéndolo...


----------



## feps (21 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, va a jugar si, por delante de Valverde y los mamadous de cientos de millones, si, veo a florentino haciéndolo...



No sería titular, pero podría jugar bastante más que la última temporada. El Madrid tiene pocos centrocampistas con su calidad técnica.


----------



## Silluzollope (21 Jun 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Kroos acaba contrato en 2023 y dicen que no quiere renovar hasta ver como termina la próxima temporada. No tiene mucho sentido ¿honestidad brutal u otra cosa?.



A su edad, y viendo como físicamente ya va al tran-tran, es honestidad brutal. Siempre ha dicho que este sería su último gran contrato.
No creo que se vaya a ningún otro grande, como mucho USA o algo así si no cuelga las botas directamente.


----------



## DRIDMA (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Jun 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Kroos acaba contrato en 2023 y dicen que no quiere renovar hasta ver como termina la próxima temporada. No tiene mucho sentido ¿honestidad brutal u otra cosa?.



Lo ha dicho, sobre todo desde la pubalgia que padece, el va año a año, si no se ve en condiciones no es que deje el Madrid, deja el fútbol. LO tiene claro desde el principio. ESte año tiene la ventaja del parón del mundial donde el no juega, le pude venir bien. La pubalgia es jodida, por eso va poco a poco, lo que pasa es que no estamos acostumbrados a estos comportamientos.


----------



## feps (21 Jun 2022)

Tiene toda la pinta de que Kroos y Modric se marcharán juntos dentro de un año. El Madrid necesita centrocampistas de su calidad, porque no todo es músculo en fútbol. Ambos se han ganado un gran homenaje, especialmente el croata.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Jun 2022)

que el gerona sea el que haya subido a primera es una mala noticia para el madrid
el gerona no es que sea un filial del VARsa , es que directamente es una sucursal de la Farsa : con el VARsa se dejan , contra el madrid a muerte
estos equipos son los que no nos convienen en primera

pero la alternativa era el puto tenerife
si : aquellos hijos de puta antimadridistas que nos quitaron no se si fue 1 o 2 ligas
vendidos , literalmente maletines , al VARsa
y no digamos los arbitros de aquellos partidos



he visto esta primicia de recuerdo




asi que entonces que se joda el tenerife
por cierto dicen que tienen otra maldicion gitana? de no subir mas a primera
de momento se cumple


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> No sería titular, pero podría jugar bastante más que la última temporada. El Madrid tiene pocos centrocampistas con su calidad técnica.



Jugaría aún menos que esté año, el año pasado era camavinga, este además es touchamendi y alaba que puede subir al centro del campo si juega mendy.

El Madrid solo quiere que renueve para sacar dinero.

Si a eso le sumamos que solo le gusta jugar la champions y que en los partidos de copa del rey se niega a calentar y jugar....que se vaya al Betis.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Jun 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>




Arrodillados ante los grandes dioses mamadous!!!!!!!!!!

El futuro es de los mamadous!!!!!!
La era del mamadou ha comenzado.


----------



## feps (21 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jugaría aún menos que esté año, el año pasado era camavinga, este además es touchamendi y alaba que puede subir al centro del campo si juega mendy.
> 
> El Madrid solo quiere que renueve para sacar dinero.
> 
> Si a eso le sumamos que solo le gusta jugar la champions y que en los partidos de copa del rey se niega a calentar y jugar....que se vaya al Betis.



Del único suplente de quien ha hablado Ancelotti con encendidos elogios ha sido de Ceballos. Si tenemos en cuenta que Modric y Kroos están acabando sus carreras y que en otoño hay un Mundial, gente como Ceballos siempre será necesaria. Además salvo Kroos y Camavinga, el resto de centrocampistas merengues jugarán dicho Mundial.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Jun 2022)

Ohhhhh gran dios del mamadou!!! Rezamos para que nos elijas!!!!!!


----------



## Silluzollope (21 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> que el gerona sea el que haya subido a primera es una mala noticia para el madrid
> el gerona no es que sea un filial del VARsa , es que directamente es una sucursal de la Farsa : con el VARsa se dejan , contra el madrid a muerte
> estos equipos son los que no nos convienen en primera
> 
> ...



No se cumple. Estuvieron en primera en la 2009-2010.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (21 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Del único suplente de quien ha hablado Ancelotti con encendidos elogios ha sido de Ceballos. Si tenemos en cuenta que Modric y Kroos están acabando sus carreras y que en otoño hay un Mundial, gente como Ceballos siempre será necesaria. Además salvo Kroos y Camavinga, el resto de centrocampistas merengues jugarán dicho Mundial.



Que tome mucho *MUCHO *el sol, a ver si cuela en el equipo *blanco*.


----------



## Lomo Plateado (21 Jun 2022)

Que vuelva KUBO! Ese chaval si entrenase con el Madrid sería un desfase.Modric y kroos se están haciendo mayores y de centrocampistas defensivos vamos armadisimos.


----------



## Andr3ws (21 Jun 2022)

Ojito ojito ojito, parece que se calienta este asunto:

*Gleofilo Sabrino Rudewald Hasselbaink Vlijter* (Surinam) en la orbital del Real Madrid. 22 añitos, goleador que ha despuntado en la 1ª Division Israeli y viene con la recomendación de Clarence Seedorf.
Estrella indiscutible del Beitar Jerusalem.
Se le conoce como "El Mbappe de la jungla" Cuidado ahí.
Parece que el Newcastle está haciendo mucho por hacerse con él.












Gleofilo Vlijter - Perfil del jugador 22/23


Gleofilo Vlijter, 23, Surinam ➤ Hapoel Ramat Gan, desde 2022 ➤ Delantero centro ➤ Valor de mercado: 300 mil € ➤ * 17/09/1999 en , .




www.transfermarkt.es






No es Fukuoka, pero nos vale para chupar banquillo tras Karim.


----------



## Lomo Plateado (21 Jun 2022)

Florentino si me lees , trae de vuelta a KUBO


----------



## filets (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Andr3ws (21 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


>



No te metas con los Calvos, hijo de fruta.


----------



## El chepa (21 Jun 2022)

Fue el topo de Mendoza contra Florentino. Si el Proyecto Universo hubiese ido adelante ahora el Madrid estaría en manos de un jeque

Muere Santiago Gómez Pintado, excandidato a las elecciones del Real Madrid


----------



## Andr3ws (21 Jun 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Fue el topo de Mendoza contra Florentino. Si el Proyecto Universo hubiese ido adelante ahora el Madrid estaría en manos de un jeque
> 
> Muere Santiago Gómez Pintado, excandidato a las elecciones del Real Madrid



En esa foto Flopper parece el primo de Antonio Ozores.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Gleofilo Vlijter - Perfil del jugador 22/23
> 
> 
> Gleofilo Vlijter, 23, Surinam ➤ Hapoel Ramat Gan, desde 2022 ➤ Delantero centro ➤ Valor de mercado: 300 mil € ➤ * 17/09/1999 en , .
> ...



Es pariente de Jimmy Floyd Hasselbaink, que estuvo en el Atlético.


----------



## Andr3ws (21 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Es pariente de Jimmy Floyd Hasselbaink, que estuvo en el Atlético.



Jimmy "Pichichi" Hasselbaink. 
Ese dió un año glorioso al Atlético, y como vino, se fue.

Gleofilo Vlijter es sobrino suyo, pero yo al que he oido hablar de él es la Seedorf.


----------



## feps (21 Jun 2022)

La Fiore quiere a Jovic como sustituto de Vlaovic, y el Madrid mientras despreciándolo. De hecho está dispuesta a mejorar su oferta. Como haya lesiones en la delantera, no sé quién marcará los goles en el Madrid.


----------



## Gorrión (21 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> La Fiore quiere a Jovic como sustituto de Vlaovic, y el Madrid mientras despreciándolo. De hecho está dispuesta a mejorar su oferta. Como haya lesiones en la delantera, no sé quién marcará los goles en el Madrid.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Jimmy "Pichichi" Hasselbaink.
> Ese dió un año glorioso al Atlético, y como vino, se fue.



Ese año fue glorioso al máximo, el Atleti descendió.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (21 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Ese año fue glorioso al máximo, el Atleti descendió.



Porque las nominas en b dejaron de cobrarse, GIL STYLE.

Valeron, Molina, Hasselbaink, Jose Mari, Solari me acuerdo el ultimo partido ganaron al Oviedo 5-0 antes de que el club fuera dirigido por el Juez.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Jun 2022)

!!!!!!!!Capítulo 2: MARIA CONOCE A MAMADOU EN TINDER !!! ESTRENO MUNDIAL !!! EXCLUSIVAS OBIWANCHERNOBIL!!!!


Hola, si, soy yo, tras una larga crisis creativa y la presión de haber sido forero revelación, golden boy, artist awards y burbuja entertaiment del año he conseguido terminar un nuevo capítulo perteneciente al mamadou verse que pronto se juntara con el Braulio verse en un gran multiverso, os...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## pepetemete (21 Jun 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Florentino si me lees , trae de vuelta a KUBO



Imposible, es blanco

Real madrid 2022-2023 10 negros, Benzema y Courtois 

Llamadme raciste si os sale de los cojones, pero solo veo negros everywhere , y ellos no serían tan condescendientes con los blancos en caso de ser mayoría.

Florentino a lo Macrón, manoseando mamadous


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## fachacine (21 Jun 2022)

Yo apuesto por Latasa, quiero ver gente de la cantera, y a Miguel Gutiérrez también.


----------



## feps (21 Jun 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Yo apuesto por Latasa, quiero ver gente de la cantera, y a Miguel Gutiérrez también.



Yo también, pero o mucho cambia la cosa o la próxima temporada el Madrid va a estar muy escaso de gol.


----------



## Scardanelli (21 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> La Fiore quiere a Jovic como sustituto de Vlaovic, y el Madrid mientras despreciándolo. De hecho está dispuesta a mejorar su oferta. Como haya lesiones en la delantera, no sé quién marcará los goles en el Madrid.



Es completamente ridículo, especialmente si Carletto piensa pasar a jugar con un 442 o un 4231.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (21 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> La Fiore quiere a Jovic como sustituto de Vlaovic, y el Madrid mientras despreciándolo. De hecho está dispuesta a mejorar su oferta. Como haya lesiones en la delantera, no sé quién marcará los goles en el Madrid.



Creo que vamos a ver muchos partidos a Rodrygo de segundo delantero si no de delantero centro


----------



## Tubiegah (21 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>


----------



## feps (21 Jun 2022)

Rodrygo es delantero centro. El problema es que él, Vinicius y Benzema (con 35 tacos) van a jugar el Mundial. ¿Va a quedar el Madrid a expensas de Latasa y Mariano? Es una locura, se mire por donde se mire.


----------



## pepetemete (21 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>



El tipo éste ya me tiene hasta los webos con su colegueo y sus chistes repetidos cien mil veces.


----------



## feps (21 Jun 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> El tipo éste ya me tiene hasta los webos con su colegueo y sus chistes repetidos cien mil veces.



Joaquín es muy cansino. No soporto a los graciosos profesionales. Me río mucho más con algunas salidas de Carletto ante la prensa, y sin ser de Triana.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Jun 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> El tipo éste ya me tiene hasta los webos con su colegueo y sus chistes repetidos cien mil veces.



Si. Tampoco aguanto al Joaquín de los cuyons
pero lo puse por ver la curiosidad de haaland


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Jun 2022)

Habláis de delantero...está claro que nkuku vendrá.


----------



## 4motion (22 Jun 2022)

Por cierto os adelanto que la nueva voz del espectador del Chiringuito de pedreTROLL será.........


Ana Garces. 

Lo Siento pedreTROLL si te he jodido la EXCLUSIVA. 






__





Cargando…






mobile.twitter.com





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (22 Jun 2022)

Habláis de Jovic como si fuera Adebayor o Chicharito. Lo único que ha hecho en 3 años es encontrarse un balón en un córner.


----------



## pepetemete (22 Jun 2022)

*Las renovaciones de Asensio y Ceballos se complican*










Las renovaciones de Asensio y Ceballos se complican


Tras las llegadas de Tchouaméni y de Rüdiger, ahora toca el momento de dar salida o, mejor dicho. de despejar las incógnitas que hay sobre el futuro de determinados jugadores. De




www.marca.com





Demasiado blancos , yo que ellos aprovechaba este verano para broncearme a tope y pasar la prueba de color del RM


----------



## El amigo (22 Jun 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Hombre... hortera es esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Menuda horterada


----------



## feps (22 Jun 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Habláis de Jovic como si fuera Adebayor o Chicharito. Lo único que ha hecho en 3 años es encontrarse un balón en un córner.



Quizá se pueda deber a que prácticamente no ha jugado en tres años.


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Jun 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Florentino si me lees , trae de vuelta a KUBO
> [/QUOTE
> Eso, a ver si demuestra algo, porque ni titular indiscutible en el Mallorca.


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Quizá se pueda deber a que prácticamente no ha jugado en tres años.



PUes si, ha jugado poco y con dos entrenadores, seguramente le tienen manía, luego sale y se parte el alma.


----------



## Lomo Plateado (22 Jun 2022)

Viniciios tb era un paquete al principio y mira ahora....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jun 2022)

Sin duda necesitamos un mamadou rápido y que vaya bien por arriba.


----------



## feps (22 Jun 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Viniciios tb era un paquete al principio y mira ahora....



El aspecto psicológico es primordial en el deporte. Si el entrenador no te pone salvo en circunstancias excepcionales, es normal que te hartes y te quieras marchar. Un tío como Jovic que con poco más de 20 años marcó un saco de goles en la Bundesliga, no puede ser un paquete.

El Madrid, cuando perdió a Cristiano, se quedó planchado mucho tiempo hasta que se recompuso. Lo mismo va a ocurrir cuando se acabe Benzema. No puedes fiar tu capacidad goleadora a un jugador que va a cumplir 35 años.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jun 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Viniciios tb era un paquete al principio y mira ahora....




Vinicius ha mejorado físicamente y en la toma de decisiones de cara al gol.


Aún así le falta una punta más de velocidad y no enredarse tanto cuando está en el aérea, aún sigue fallando muchos goles y perdiendo balones por indecisión en el área. 


Ahora mismo es un top 10 mundial, mejorando sería claramente un top 3.


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Jun 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Por cierto os adelanto que la nueva voz del espectador del Chiringuito de pedreTROLL será.........
> 
> 
> Ana Garces.
> ...



ni puta idea de quién es. Pero parece limpita.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (22 Jun 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> ni puta idea de quién es. Pero parece limpita.



Es hermana cobrissa?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (22 Jun 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> *Las renovaciones de Asensio y Ceballos se complican*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Igual acaban en una olla...jajajaja

Espero que los de delitos informaticos no me metan un paquete por delito de odio...


----------



## juantxxxo (22 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> El aspecto psicológico es primordial en el deporte. Si el entrenador no te pone salvo en circunstancias excepcionales, es normal que te hartes y te quieras marchar. Un tío como Jovic que con poco más de 20 años marcó un saco de goles en la Bundesliga, no puede ser un paquete.
> 
> El Madrid, cuando perdió a Cristiano, se quedó planchado mucho tiempo hasta que se recompuso. Lo mismo va a ocurrir cuando se acabe Benzema. No puedes fiar tu capacidad goleadora a un jugador que va a cumplir 35 años.



La única explicación de lo de Jovic es que haya tenido problemas dentro del vestuario (ya sabemos cómo se las gastan algunos) o fuera de él. Si no confían en él, cesión y a ver cuál es su rendimiento.


----------



## 4motion (22 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Es hermana cobrissa?



No, es española.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jun 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> La única explicación de lo de Jovic es que haya tenido problemas dentro del vestuario (ya sabemos cómo se las gastan algunos) o fuera de él. Si no confían en él, cesión y a ver cuál es su rendimiento.



La explicación es que es un vago y en pretemporada se presentó con 15 kilos de más para emular a sus ídolos hazard, Marcelo e Isco.

Si encima juegas 20 minutos al año sal a morder coño, presiona, déjate la vida, lucha cada balón...pero no, sale a andar que como ya ha ganado 3 balones de oro no le importa....

Y si para rematar lo único que le.pides es que meta goles y los falla....


----------



## juantxxxo (22 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La explicación es que es un vago y en pretemporada se presentó con 15 kilos de más para emular a sus ídolos hazard, Marcelo e Isco.
> 
> Si encima juegas 20 minutos al año sal a morder coño, presiona, déjate la vida, lucha cada balón...pero no, sale a andar que como ya ha ganado 3 balones de oro no le importa....
> 
> Y si para rematar lo único que le.pides es que meta goles y los falla....



Lee el mensaje de @feps. Si no le das confianza a un delantero, lo matas y se pone en plan pasota o se va a jugar al golf.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jun 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Lee el mensaje de @feps. Si no le das confianza a un delantero, lo matas y se pone en plan pasota o se va a jugar al golf.



Si tú pagas varios millones de euros a una persona lo que tiene que hacer es dejarse los huevos lo poco que juega, si además se presenta en pretemporada seboso lo que hay que hacerle es despedirle y que se marche a currar a la obra para que se haga un hombre de verdad.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (22 Jun 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Viniciios tb era un paquete al principio y mira ahora....



Vinicius era un chico de 18 años que se iba de todos pero tenía problemas con el tiro y con qué a veces era muy chupón. Los solucionó a los 21.
Jovic tiene ya edad para no ser un paquete.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jun 2022)

Y hazard también tienen candiadiasis, es que fijo además.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (22 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Quizá se pueda deber a que prácticamente no ha jugado en tres años.



Jovic ha jugado más de 50 partidos y 1500 minutos. Y encima la primera temporada no hacían nada más que pasársela a ver si marcaba y cogía confianza.

Compáralo con Saviola, Joselu, Chicharito o Adebayor y verás que es una mierda de delantero.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jun 2022)

No es ninguna tontería, cuando jovic dio positivo por candiadiasis rápidamente también dio positivo hazard, el belga se empezó a encontrar indispuesto, con picores, escozores y pérdidas.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 Jun 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Jovic ha jugado más de 50 partidos y 1500 minutos. Y encima la primera temporada no hacían nada más que pasársela a ver si marcaba y cogía confianza.
> 
> Compáralo con Saviola, Joselu, Chicharito o Adebayor y verás que es una mierda de delantero.



jovic creo que solo ha jugado 948 minutos en las 3 temporadas que ha estado en el madrid

y en la temporada 2020-2021 que fue cedido al Eintracht-Frankfurt jugó 894 minutos

es decir casi jugó lo mismo esa temporada en el eintracht que en las 3 temporadas en el madrid

si para comparar tomamos partidos de liga (ya que en champions o europa league casi no juega) tenemos :
en el madrid : 948 minutos / (3 años * 38 partidos cada año) = 8 minutos por partido
en el eintracht : 894 minutos / (1 año * 34 partidos cada año) = 26 minutos por partido

para mi son las 2 cosas:
es evidente que en el madrid ha jugado poco , y un jugador tiene que tener minutos para poder asentarse en el equipo y demostrar
igualmente evidente es que jovic le pone pocas ganas , o bien directamente es un troton alicaido de nacimiento



fuente




una teoria mia que tengo desde hace un tiempo , y que puede ser una chorrada como tener algo de sentido , no se:
es que jovic es serbio y modric croata : enemigos en la guerra de yugoslavia
quien sabe si eso ya desde un inicio hiciera que jovic cayera mal a modric y se extendiera a parte de la plantilla o entrenadores ?
con lo que las oportunidades que le darian serian menos que a otros jugadores

no digo nada malo de modric , es historia del real madrid para enmarcar , pero quien sabe si pudiera ser algo de lo anterior


independientemente de esto para mi son las 2 cosas :
se le han dado pocas oportunidades y minutos a jovic
y
jovic lo que ha tenido no lo ha aprovechado : ha estado normalmente en plan troton sin fuelle , el unico partido asi mas o menos bien que le recuerdo es contra la real sociedad cuando tiene que sustituir a benzema lesionado , y le da asistencia de gol a vinicius y luego mete el otro gol


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (22 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> jovic creo que solo ha jugado 948 minutos en las 3 temporadas que ha estado en el madrid
> 
> y en la temporada 2020-2021 que fue cedido al Eintracht-Frankfurt jugó 894 minutos
> 
> ...



No, ha jugado 1.563 minutos en el Madrid. Y cedido en el Frankfurt marcó 4 goles, 2 de ellos a un equipo que ganó algo así como 1 partido en el año anterior y esa tarde me mandabais callar. .

Los minutos se ganan, no se regalan para en el partido 87 hacer algo. Este se ha ganado los primeros 500 minutos porque venía de hacer buena temporada en Alemania. El resto han sido regalados. Y no ha hecho nada mi en los primeros, ni en los últimos, ni en los de en medio. ¿Modric que culpa tiene de eso?


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (22 Jun 2022)

Para lo demás compáradlo con De Jong, Barry White o los delanteros suplentes que haya tenido el Barça estos años. O con Correa. O con los de un equipo de la Premier que juegue en Europa.


----------



## feps (22 Jun 2022)

Hay una diferencia drástica entre Jovic y Mariano. Jovic quiere jugar, en el Madrid o donde sea. Mariano está acomodado y le importa un pito no jugar. No creo que sea un problema de actitud, sino de estar cansado de chupar banquillo a perpetuidad.

Edito para añadir que no descarto que el club quiera mimar a Benzema, el ojito derecho de Florentino, y eviten en lo posible dar confianza a un delantero que pueda hacerle sombra, lo cual sería un gravísimo error por parte del club. Benzema está muy cerca de su final y va a ser una tragedia, como la marcha de Cristiano.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 Jun 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> No, ha jugado 1.563 minutos en el Madrid. Y cedido en el Frankfurt marcó 4 goles, 2 de ellos a un equipo que ganó algo así como 1 partido en el año anterior y esa tarde me mandabais callar. .
> 
> Los minutos se ganan, no se regalan para en el partido 87 hacer algo. Este se ha ganado los primeros 500 minutos porque venía de hacer buena temporada en Alemania. El resto han sido regalados. Y no ha hecho nada mi en los primeros, ni en los últimos, ni en los de en medio. ¿Modric que culpa tiene de eso?




yo puse fuente de los 948 minutos jugados por jovic en el Madrid estos 3 años y los 894 minutos jugados por jovic cedido en el eintrach.

Pon tu tu fuente de los 1563 minutos jugados por jovic en el Madrid.

Lo digo por comparar porque no cuadran tus datos y los míos.

y yo no he dicho nada malo de modric


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 Jun 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Para lo demás compáradlo con De Jong, Barry White o los delanteros suplentes que haya tenido el Barça estos años. O con Correa. O con los de un equipo de la Premier que juegue en Europa.




Correa?? en serio me pones ese ejemplo para comparar??

Correa ha sido titular en multitud de partidos y sólo este año ha jugado el doble de minutos que jovic en los 3 años del madrid!!!

Fuente


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jun 2022)

Exacto, así es, la candiadiasis solo se cura con vaginesil


----------



## DRIDMA (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jun 2022)

Esto es lo que te digo de jovic y hazard:


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (22 Jun 2022)

A que negro han fichado hoy?
Ya han pagado 100 millones por un tipo que ha "despuntado" en una liga de mierda???

Jovic y Ceballos fuera, ¿qué se han creído?

Ayer estuve jugando una pachanga, había un negrito, no metió ni un puto gol, 
pero creo que sería un error dejarlo escapar, 
es justo lo que necesita el real madrid.

ES QUE AHORA EL FÚTBOL ES ASÍ.


----------



## Th89 (22 Jun 2022)

32 kilos por Mané.

Fichajazo del bayarn.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jun 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> 32 kilos por Mané.
> 
> Fichajazo del bayarn.



El Bayer siempre compra a precios muy buenos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 Jun 2022)

El Liverpool habría presentado su primera oferta para fichar a Asensio


Marco Asensio sigue acercándose al Liverpool. Los Reds de Jürgen Klopp son el plan B de un futbolista que todavía debe anunciarle al Real Madrid su postura de cara al futuro. En Inglaterra ya dan cifras sobre la primera oferta que los Fenwey traerán al Bernabéu. Todo queda en manos de la...




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## Xequinfumfa (22 Jun 2022)

No puede ser que el Liverpool ofrezca 40 kilos por Asensio....nos estan troleando. No pueden ser tan inutiles. Si fuera el Arsenal te lo compraba, pero en el Liverpool son gente seria....

Y esos huevazos de titanio de Floren aguantando el farol y diciendo que poco le parece...

Al final lo sacamos por 60, jojojojojojo


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Jun 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> A que negro han fichado hoy?
> Ya han pagado 100 millones por un tipo que ha "despuntado" en una liga de mierda???
> 
> Jovic y Ceballos fuera, ¿qué se han creído?
> ...



nosotros ninguno, el que creo que ha fichao un nigro es el gayern, a este paso voy a tener que recalibrar el brillo y contraste de la tv si quiero distinguir algo cuando vea un partido


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (22 Jun 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> nosotros ninguno, el que creo que ha fichao un nigro es el gayern, a este paso voy a tener que recalibrar el brillo y contraste de la tv si quiero distinguir algo cuando vea un partido



O pillarte un samsung oled negro puro de esos.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (22 Jun 2022)

Chavales, yo veo la jugada clarisima. 
Rodrygo va a evolucionar en delantero centro. Todavia jugara bastantes partidos de extremo derecho, pero su evolucion es claramente de 9. A partir de esta temporada entrara como segundo punta con Benzema en 4-4-2 e incluso le sustituira en algunos partidos. A medio plazo, el club confia en Rodrygo como 9. Y yo tambien. 

Lo que nos hace falta (y mas teniendo en cuenta el robazo que le vamos a meter al Liverpool por Asensio, jojojojojojojojojo) es meter a un extremo derecho muy ofensivo que te pueda entrar en diagonal y tenga gol. Hay dos en el mercado (los dos negros, por cierto, lo digo para los enemigos de la melanina, que se vayan tomando tres o cuatro trankimazines....) que son Gnabry y Nkunku. 

Yo apostaria por Gnabry como primera opcion.


----------



## Woden (22 Jun 2022)

A Rodrygo aun le falta bastante cuerpo para ser delantero, aunque ha mejorado, antes le soplaban y lo tiraban al suelo.


----------



## feps (22 Jun 2022)

Woden dijo:


> A Rodrygo aun le falta bastante cuerpo para ser delantero, aunque ha mejorado, antes le soplaban y lo tiraban al suelo.



Rodrygo es un 9. El Madrid lo fichó como delantero centro pero por necesidades del equipo ha jugado de extremo. 

David Villa se hinchó a meter goles sin ser precisamente un tanque. Para ser delantero lo más importante es la capacidad de anticipación y el remate de primeras. Ambas cosas las tiene Rodrygo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jun 2022)

El Mohamed del psg está obsesionado con el Madrid...a ver si hacen la superliga europea y mandan a pastar a toda esta gente.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (22 Jun 2022)

Rodrygo ha echado mucho cuerpo. Llegó siendo un fideíllo y ahora tiene espalda, hombros y brazos muy considerables. Yo creo que ya está listo para jugar de 9 tranquilamente.


----------



## Scardanelli (22 Jun 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Chavales, yo veo la jugada clarisima.
> Rodrygo va a evolucionar en delantero centro. Todavia jugara bastantes partidos de extremo derecho, pero su evolucion es claramente de 9. A partir de esta temporada entrara como segundo punta con Benzema en 4-4-2 e incluso le sustituira en algunos partidos. A medio plazo, el club confia en Rodrygo como 9. Y yo tambien.
> 
> Lo que nos hace falta (y mas teniendo en cuenta el robazo que le vamos a meter al Liverpool por Asensio, jojojojojojojojojo) es meter a un extremo derecho muy ofensivo que te pueda entrar en diagonal y tenga gol. Hay dos en el mercado (los dos negros, por cierto, lo digo para los enemigos de la melanina, que se vayan tomando tres o cuatro trankimazines....) que son Gnabry y Nkunku.
> ...



Bienvenido al carro de Rodrygo de 9. SE VA LLENANDO.

Yo ficharía a Gnabry es una opción de mercado clara y es absurdo que el Madrid no cubra su extremo derecho cuando no tiene ningún jugador específico. Aunque en _realidac _yo ficharía a Dembelé y me gastaba el dinero en un buen loquero. Creo que como extremo derecho, cuando se pone, es de los mejores.


----------



## Scardanelli (22 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El Bayer siempre compra a precios muy buenos.



El Bayern ha hecho muy buenos fichajes por 50-60 millones. Tres jugadores buenísimos.


----------



## feps (22 Jun 2022)

En mi opinión está muy claro que el Madrid no va a fichar a nadie este verano. Aparecerán treinta nombres en los medios, pero lo que habrá serán salidas, y además unas cuantas: desgraciadamente Jovic, afortunadamente Asensio. Parece que este último puede salir por 40 kilos. Qué maravilla.


----------



## pepetemete (22 Jun 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Igual acaban en una olla...jajajaja
> 
> Espero que los de delitos informaticos no me metan un paquete por delito de odio...



Sinceramente me la suda.
Odio es el que le tengo a todos los hijos de puta que defienden la discriminación de quienes no le lamemos las pelotas a sus lobbies de mierda.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Jun 2022)

Negro random, esperando la llamada de tito Floren tras leer en el marca que el Madrid está interesado en él


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Bienvenido al carro de Rodrygo de 9. SE VA LLENANDO.
> 
> Yo ficharía a Gnabry es una opción de mercado clara y es absurdo que el Madrid no cubra su extremo derecho cuando no tiene ningún jugador específico. Aunque en _realidac _yo ficharía a Dembelé y me gastaba el dinero en un buen loquero. Creo que como extremo derecho, cuando se pone, es de los mejores.




El.problema es que dembele si no tiene que renovar se lesiona, pide prima, no sabe centrar y falla muchos goles.

Lo que necesitamos son mamadous bravos, no esto.


----------



## juantxxxo (22 Jun 2022)

Parece que en Inglaterra van a por De Ligt, que se niega a renovar. 22 añitos por 29 de Rudiger......


----------



## Xequinfumfa (22 Jun 2022)

De Ligt viene de fracasar como un campeon en la Juve...


----------



## Roedr (22 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Negro random, esperando la llamada de tito Floren tras leer en el marca que el Madrid está interesado en él
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1099167



Menos mal que los catalufos defendéis la esencia de España.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Aunque en _realidac _yo ficharía a Dembelé y me gastaba el dinero en un buen loquero. Creo que como extremo derecho, cuando se pone, es de los mejores.



Yo a Dembélé lo ficharía mil veces, y ni siquiera necesitas loquero. Contratas a 3 negracos, a 5000 lerus al mes, para que le hagan compañía y jueguen con él a la Play y tal y lo tengan en la cama a las 10 todos los días. Eso no cuesta ni 200000 al año, un 1% de su contrato.

No lo digo en broma, ese tío si lo medio metes en vereda es top mundial, y acaba contrato. Gastar un poco más para intentar meterlo en vereda cuesta mucho, pero que mucho menos que recomprarle a un canterano al Rayo o pagarle un sueldo a Mayoral o cualquiera de esas mierdas de las que hablamos para redondear la plantilla.


----------



## DRIDMA (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## VYP de Álava (23 Jun 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Parece que en Inglaterra van a por De Ligt, que se niega a renovar. 22 añitos por 29 de Rudiger......



Otro al Aston Villa


----------



## Gashegodemierda (23 Jun 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Parece que en Inglaterra van a por De Ligt, que se niega a renovar. 22 añitos por 29 de Rudiger......



¿Pero tú has visto al gachó? Blanco como una pared, rubio como un panecillo, atildadito ... Si parece sacado de un poster de la Arian League. No encaja en el "ecosistema" del Madrid. Para el Madrid 2030, el agitanado Ceballos es demasiado blanco. ¿O te crees que Haaland no ha venido por las lesiones?


----------



## feps (23 Jun 2022)

Gashegodemierda dijo:


> ¿Pero tú has visto al gachó? Blanco como una pared, rubio como un panecillo, atildadito ... Si parece sacado de un poster de la Arian League. No encaja en el "ecosistema" del Madrid. Para el Madrid 2030, el agitanado Ceballos es demasiado blanco. ¿O te crees que Haaland no ha venido por las lesiones?



Lo que tenemos que leer...


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (23 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Lo que tenemos que leer...



Hay que reconocerle que la coña ha estado bien ....

Mejor que las de @Obiwanchernobil


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Hay que reconocerle que la coña ha estado bien ....
> 
> Mejor que las de @Obiwanchernobil










Sauron era socialista?? Encuesta!!!! Exclusivas OBIWANCHERNOBIL!!!


Quiero que alguien me explique un poco como fue todo aquello, quiero decir, hay muchas preguntas sin respuesta.. ¿Porque sauron quiere todos los anillos esos?. ¿Se apunta sauron a las juventudes socialistas por algún motivo en concreto?. ¿Como llega al poder en Mordor si siempre perdia las...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ulises 33 (23 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo a Dembélé lo ficharía mil veces, y ni siquiera necesitas loquero. Contratas a 3 negracos, a 5000 lerus al mes, para que le hagan compañía y jueguen con él a la Play y tal y lo tengan en la cama a las 10 todos los días. Eso no cuesta ni 200000 al año, un 1% de su contrato.
> 
> No lo digo en broma, ese tío si lo medio metes en vereda es top mundial, y acaba contrato. Gastar un poco más para intentar meterlo en vereda cuesta mucho, pero que mucho menos que recomprarle a un canterano al Rayo o pagarle un sueldo a Mayoral o cualquiera de esas mierdas de las que hablamos para redondear la plantilla.



MUy bien, por momentos creo que este es un foro del sport o del inmundo deportivo, tenéis la mayoría un sentido del humor acojonante.


----------



## xilebo (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>





xilebo dijo:


>



He cuando Diego Costa derrotó al Madrid en esa copa de España


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (23 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


>




cha cha chaaaaaaa mmmmpiiooonssss : 14 de 17


----------



## xilebo (23 Jun 2022)

*El 'Efecto Real Madrid' también afecta a las redes sociales*


----------



## DRIDMA (23 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> He cuando Diego Costa derrotó al Madrid en esa copa de España



Y en otra Supercopa de Europa, como nos hizo el Chelsea y el Galatasaray, o Boca en aquella Intercontinental.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> MUy bien, por momentos creo que este es un foro del sport o del inmundo deportivo, tenéis la mayoría un sentido del humor acojonante.



El año que viene va a jugar o en el Barça o en un equipo top. Si vale para el Chelsea, el Bayern o el PSG, que no creo que lean el Sport, vale para el Madrid.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Jun 2022)

Nkuku renueva compañeros...se nos escapa otra estrella.

Ahora sí o sí, deberíamos ir a por mohmaed el kalaui que por 80 le fichamos.


----------



## xilebo (23 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nkuku renueva compañeros...se nos escapa otra estrella.
> 
> Ahora sí o sí, deberíamos ir a por mohmaed el kalaui que por 80 le fichamos.



Pues el AS dice que no  


*Nkunku ya tiene precio*

El jugador francés del Red Bull Leipzig renueva por dos campañas, hasta 2026, pero tiene una cláusula liberatoria de 60 millones de euros. El Mundial, clave en su futuro.

60 millones es calderilla de clausula....


----------



## Ulises 33 (23 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El año que viene va a jugar o en el Barça o en un equipo top. Si vale para el Chelsea, el Bayern o el PSG, que no creo que lean el Sport, vale para el Madrid.



No lo digo por los jugadores, lo digo por el derrotismo de muchos comentarios, no quiero pensar que dirían si estuviese el equipo como el Cagalona, arruinado , debiendo un pastón, trolenado a todo el mundo con 700 millones de euros cuento lechera que dicen que les van a dar, por cierto, no dicen que el 75 % de los derechos de televisión están hipotecados por Godman Sachs para poder cobrar la deuda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El 'Efecto Real Madrid' también afecta a las redes sociales*




Era de esperar.


----------



## Rotto2 (23 Jun 2022)

La madre que parió a los brasileños. Ya está el Vini convertido en el nuevo Neymar de sarao en sarao de samba en samba y de puta en puta hasta que están acabados. Qué país de mierda, los portugueses con lo serios y rancios que son deben flipar con el país insufrible que crearon. No sé si es peor Brasil o nuestras joyitas americanas que tampoco se salva ni una.

El imbécil este ha tenido un año aceptable nada del otro mundo tras 120 partidos jugados injustamente siendo una puta mierda y ya le falta tiempo para creerse la hostia y vestirse de payaso. Parecen todos Rocky cuando se vuelve gilipollas.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (23 Jun 2022)

ya sabeis pringaos!  rudi , no toni


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> He cuando Diego Costa derrotó al Madrid en esa copa de España



Balance de 19-20 en finales de la copa del rey para el Madric


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> El imbécil este ha tenido un año aceptable nada del otro mundo



22 goles y 16 asistencias. Gol ganador en una final de Champions. Candidato claro a podio de Balón de Oro. El día que tenga un año bueno en lugar de aceptable lo vamos a flipar.

PD: Y ya para un análisis más profundo, ha llegado a esos números jugando en banda y sin tirar penaltis ni corners ni faltas.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (23 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sauron era socialista?? Encuesta!!!! Exclusivas OBIWANCHERNOBIL!!!
> 
> 
> Quiero que alguien me explique un poco como fue todo aquello, quiero decir, hay muchas preguntas sin respuesta.. ¿Porque sauron quiere todos los anillos esos?. ¿Se apunta sauron a las juventudes socialistas por algún motivo en concreto?. ¿Como llega al poder en Mordor si siempre perdia las...
> ...



No, ese hilo no me gusta, y la segunda parte de la historia de la gorda con el mamadú tiene fallos, normalmente, los senegaleses que hay por aquí son musulmanes, no beben litronas. Tenías que haber dicho que era hijo de algún príncipe (todos lo son xD) ... y que cuando llegó de la cita de Tinder, le intentó vender unas nike falsas.

Algo más auténtico, coño.


----------



## feps (23 Jun 2022)

Me ha hecho gracia Zidane. En una entrevista ha declarado que sólo puede entrenar a tres o cuatro clubes del mundo, porque a él sólo le gusta ganar. Poca confianza tiene entonces en su capacidad como técnico.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Jun 2022)

Que lonurahhhhh 


. 



El año que viene nos van a joder el doble, amañaran el sorteo para que nos toque el PSG en octavos, cuartos, semifinales y en la final también.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> No, ese hilo no me gusta, y la segunda parte de la historia de la gorda con el mamadú tiene fallos, normalmente, los senegaleses que hay por aquí son musulmanes, no beben litronas. Tenías que haber dicho que era hijo de algún príncipe (todos lo son xD) ... y que cuando llegó de la cita de Tinder, le intentó vender unas nike falsas.
> 
> Algo más auténtico, coño.




No as entendido que uno de la pilares de mi obra es Blade Runner entonces debe existir ciencia ficción...


----------



## Edu.R (23 Jun 2022)

Me toma una licencia en el parón veraniego. Han sorteado el calendario.

Me encantan cosas como 'el 31 de diciembre ponemos los partidos de equipos que estén geográficamente cerca para que puedan cenar con sus familias'

At.Madrid - Elche
Celta - Sevilla
Getafe - Mallorca
Girona - Rayo
Betis - Athletic

  

Nuestras últimas 4 salidas: Girona, San Sebastián , Valencia y Sevilla. Y el último partido Real Madrid - Athletic. No se me ocurre nada peor.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Jun 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Nuestras últimas 4 salidas: Girona, San Sebastián , Valencia y Sevilla. Y el último partido Real Madrid - Athletic. No se me ocurre nada peor.



Con ese baremo todas las salidas son difíciles. No jodamos, el Sevilla es la tercera salida más complicada de la temporada, pero Valencia, San Sebastián y Girona son salidas normalitas, ni frío ni calor sino todo lo contrario, tampoco vamos a jugar contra el Alavés cada semana.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (23 Jun 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Me toma una licencia en el parón veraniego. Han sorteado el calendario.
> 
> Me encantan cosas como 'el 31 de diciembre ponemos los partidos de equipos que estén geográficamente cerca para que puedan cenar con sus familias'
> 
> ...




en primer lugar darte de nuevo la bienvenida 

en segundo lugar si : vaya putada lo del 31 para esos equipos

en tercer lugar comentar que no uno , ni dos , sino los tres primeros partidos seguidos jugamos FUERA!!
esto que coño es??
calendario del antimadridista y corrupto rubiales


----------



## DRIDMA (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## Covid Bryant (23 Jun 2022)

Otros dos negros para el real negril dais asco escoria.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ya sabeis pringaos!  rudi , no toni



Tiene pinta de tener un buen pirolon.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Me ha hecho gracia Zidane. En una entrevista ha declarado que sólo puede entrenar a tres o cuatro clubes del mundo, porque a él sólo le gusta ganar. Poca confianza tiene entonces en su capacidad como técnico.



La misma que tiene Guardiola.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (23 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ya sabeis pringaos!  rudi , no toni



hola, conoces a toni?


----------



## feps (23 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> La misma que tiene Guardiola.



Exacto. En cambio otros como Mourinho o Ancelotti aceptan proyectos de clubes que no son top europeo. Un entrenador de verdad tiene que demostrarlo también en clubes que no tengan una decena de megaestrellas. Zidane quiere entrenar unos añitos a Francia y que luego el Liverpool, el City o el Madrid llamen a su puerta. Qué cachondo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (23 Jun 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> hola, conoces a toni?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (23 Jun 2022)

ya sabeis chavales : dejad de compraros esos audis y ahora compraros bmw


----------



## El chepa (23 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> en primer lugar darte de nuevo la bienvenida
> 
> en segundo lugar si : vaya putada lo del 31 para esos equipos
> 
> ...



Creo recordar que el año pasado ya ocurrió algo así, y fue a petición del Madrid por el tema de las obras en el templo, enlazando desde final de liga hasta el primer parón de selecciones.


----------



## _Suso_ (23 Jun 2022)

Mañana por la tarde llego a la capital del reino hasta el domingo, cuidado pues.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ya sabeis chavales : dejad de compraros esos audis y ahora compraros bmw



Vienen con cd de café quijano y la barra de metal en el maletero?


----------



## Roedr (23 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Me ha hecho gracia Zidane. En una entrevista ha declarado que sólo puede entrenar a tres o cuatro clubes del mundo, porque a él sólo le gusta ganar. Poca confianza tiene entonces en su capacidad como técnico.



Si quieres ganar sólo puedes entrenar a unos pocos clubes en el mundo. Es como si quieres ganar la F1, pues sólo hay unos pocos coches capaces de hacer ganar.

Ningún entrenador del mundo hará del Atleti un club ganador.


----------



## Roedr (23 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Así les fue. Nosotros sólo nos arrodillamos ante Dios.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Jun 2022)

Os lo filtre hace un mes y medio:


Mercado de fichajes, en directo: Última hora y rumores | Traspasos y cesiones de fútbol 



Os puedo asegurar que es lo mejor que hay ahora a mismo en el mercado, es bueno, goleador, técnico, tira faltas, tiene regate, defiende y es goleador.

Es un jugador asociativo compatible con Benzema y tendríamos a todos los chinitos haciendo contratos al Madrid. 

Obiwanchernobil os adelanto la exclusiva, tiene 28/29 y costara sobre los 100.


----------



## Rotto2 (23 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> 22 goles y 16 asistencias. Gol ganador en una final de Champions. Candidato claro a podio de Balón de Oro. El día que tenga un año bueno en lugar de aceptable lo vamos a flipar.
> 
> PD: Y ya para un análisis más profundo, ha llegado a esos números jugando en banda y sin tirar penaltis ni corners ni faltas.



Más malo que un dolor el puto Vinicio piperazo comunista.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (23 Jun 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Mañana por la tarde llego a la capital del reino hasta el domingo, cuidado pues.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (23 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Vienen con cd de café quijano y la barra de metal en el maletero?


----------



## DRIDMA (23 Jun 2022)

Y el Cerdilla tragará.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Más malo que un dolor el puto Vinicio piperazo comunista.



Mira lo que dice aquí:








12 outrageous stats from Vinicius Jr's stunning 21-22 season at Real Madrid


Vinicius Jr has been one of the best players in Europe this season for Real Madrid - and he capped off a stunning campaign in perfect style by scoring the winning goal in the Champions League final against Liverpool. These 12 stats show just how good he's been.




www.planetfootball.com





Top10 de jugadores de las 5 grandes ligas en términos de goles+asistencias. De esos 10, sólo 2 (Son, el del Tottenham, y él) han tirado cero penaltis.

Jugador más vertical de las 5 grandes ligas, con mucha distancia con el segundo (Cancelo, del City).

Segundo jugador con más regates de Europa, por detrás de uno del Newcastle.

El jugador de la Champions con más pases de tiro, más pases de gol, más pases clave, y más regates (son 4 estadísticas diferentes y en las 4 es el primero).

De postre, el jugador que más presiona de la Champions.

Ni puta idea tienes, hombre.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (23 Jun 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Y el Cerdilla tragará.




el cerdilla hace ya un tiempo (años?) que se está convirtiendo en el nuevo filial del VARsa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (24 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Exacto. En cambio otros como Mourinho o Ancelotti aceptan proyectos de clubes que no son top europeo. Un entrenador de verdad tiene que demostrarlo también en clubes que no tengan una decena de megaestrellas. Zidane quiere entrenar unos añitos a Francia y que luego el Liverpool, el City o el Madrid llamen a su puerta. Qué cachondo.



ZZ entrenó en Segunda B también, año y medio creo.

Elon Musk tampoco pondría una frutería si lo echan de Tesla. Quicir, tener vicio de entrenar como Ancelotti o Mourinho está muy bien, pero tampoco es imprescindible.

ZZ ya ha ganado todo en la profesión y no necesita dinero. En esas circunstancias yo tampoco curraría sólo para decir que se me da bien currar.


----------



## feps (24 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> ZZ entrenó en Segunda B también, año y medio creo.
> 
> Elon Musk tampoco pondría una frutería si lo echan de Tesla. Quicir, tener vicio de entrenar como Ancelotti o Mourinho está muy bien, pero tampoco es imprescindible.
> 
> ZZ ya ha ganado todo en la profesión y no necesita dinero. En esas circunstancias yo tampoco curraría sólo para decir que se me da bien currar.



Los entrenadores de verdad quieren entrenar, pero Zidane sólo quiere mejorar su palmarés. Es lícito, pero no dice mucho de su pasión por entrenar. Él sabe que lo que logró en el Madrid no lo va a volver a repetir. Para mí, un entrenador sobrevalorado, que en cuanto perdió a Cristiano se piró. Después volvió con luces y sombras.


----------



## Gashegodemierda (24 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> ZZ ya ha ganado todo en la profesión y no necesita dinero. En esas circunstancias yo tampoco curraría sólo para decir que se me da bien currar.



Nadie obliga a Zidane a ser entrenador profesional si no quiere. Pero no pueden vendernos como gurú de la profesión (Y tengo en cuenta las tres Champions consecutivas) a un tipo que sólo puede conseguir resultados con los mejores entre los mejores de su generación en su mejor momento (Eso que los modelnos llaman su "prime") . La liga del año pasado se perdió contra un equipo donde ninguno de sus jugadores (Menos Joao Felix, que chupaba bastante banquillo) tendría sitio en el primer equipo del Madrid.

Entre el "Top 4" y el Bar Pachula hay opciones muy jugosas que cualquier entrenador de raza no despreciaría.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Los entrenadores de verdad quieren entrenar, pero Zidane sólo quiere mejorar su palmarés. Es lícito, pero no dice mucho de su pasión por entrenar. Él sabe que lo que logró en el Madrid no lo va a volver a repetir. Para mí, un entrenador sobrevalorado, que en cuanto perdió a Cristiano se piró. Después volvió con luces y sombras.



Si te parece poco llegar a semis de champions con covid..mientras el Chelsea casualidad no tenía ni un solo caso... casualidad eh?..


----------



## feps (24 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si te parece poco llegar a semis de champions con covid..mientras el Chelsea casualidad no tenía ni un solo caso... casualidad eh?..



Prefirió ante el Chelsea alinear a cojos antes que a jugadores sanos. Lo dicho, muy sobrevalorado. No creo que le veamos entrenando más allá de la selección francesa, que tiene jugadores para hacer dos alineaciones acojonantes completamente distintas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jun 2022)

Gashegodemierda dijo:


> Nadie obliga a Zidane a ser entrenador profesional si no quiere. Pero no pueden vendernos como gurú de la profesión (Y tengo en cuenta las tres Champions consecutivas) a un tipo que sólo puede conseguir resultados con los mejores entre los mejores de su generación en su mejor momento (Eso que los modelnos llaman su "prime") . La liga del año pasado se perdió contra un equipo donde ninguno de sus jugadores (Menos Joao Felix, que chupaba bastante banquillo) tendría sitio en el primer equipo del Madrid.
> 
> Entre el "Top 4" y el Bar Pachula hay opciones muy jugosas que cualquier entrenador de raza no despreciaría.



Lo de los entrenadores top (Guardiola, Zidane y compañía es un invento), solo Mourinho a conseguido títulos con equipos menores, Inter equipos portugueses y ahora uno italiano.

Guardiola no gano champions con el mejor Bayer de su historia, lleva 10 años con el presuepuesto más alto del mundo y no gana la champions tampoco.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (24 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo de los entrenadores top (Guardiola, Zidane y compañía es un invento), solo Mourinho a conseguido títulos con equipos menores, Inter equipos portugueses y ahora uno italiano.
> 
> Guardiola no gano champions con el mejor Bayer de su historia, lleva 10 años con el presuepuesto más alto del mundo y no gana la champions tampoco.



ni la volvera a ganar


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (24 Jun 2022)

Ronaldo al Bayern. 

Cuidado pues.


----------



## Andr3ws (24 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ya sabeis pringaos!  rudi , no toni



Manspeading en plan Boss. 
Este va a dar tardes de gloria en el Bernabeu. Tengo ganas de ver esa linea defensiva con Alaba y Militao.


----------



## Andr3ws (24 Jun 2022)

One thing.

¿Cuando pasamos al hilo de la 22-23? La gloriosa temporada ya está finiquitada y el proyecto de montar la nueva plantilla ya debería de hablarse en el nuevo jilo.

El año de la Liga 36 y la CL 15 se viene. Además de todo lo que se pesque resaca de la anterior, supercopas varias y mundialitos de turno.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (24 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> One thing.
> 
> ¿Cuando pasamos al hilo de la 22-23? La gloriosa temporada ya está finiquitada y el proyecto de montar la nueva plantilla ya debería de hablarse en el nuevo jilo.
> 
> El año de la Liga 36 y la CL 15 se viene. Además de todo lo que se pesque resaca de la anterior, supercopas varias y mundialitos de turno.



A ver lo que se inventan para no dejarnos ganar dos ligas seguidas. La última vez fue dejar a los rivales hacer los penaltis que le salieran de los huevos sin pitarlos, tirar los fueras de juego cuando el balón ya había salido y rebobinar hasta donde hubiera algo inventable si nos hacían un penalti como una casa. La penúltima sancionar a Ronaldo tropecientos partidos porque un árbitro se inventó una expulsión y poner en las primeras jornadas ración doble de justo los árbitros con los que teníamos peor porcentaje de victorias.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> One thing.
> 
> ¿Cuando pasamos al hilo de la 22-23? La gloriosa temporada ya está finiquitada y el proyecto de montar la nueva plantilla ya debería de hablarse en el nuevo jilo.
> 
> El año de la Liga 36 y la CL 15 se viene. Además de todo lo que se pesque resaca de la anterior, supercopas varias y mundialitos de turno.




Necesitamos un último retoque de ejemplar mamadou y puede que otro magrebí para tener ese punto competitivo que nos hace falta.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jun 2022)

Gashegodemierda dijo:


> Nadie obliga a Zidane a ser entrenador profesional si no quiere. Pero no pueden vendernos como gurú de la profesión (Y tengo en cuenta las tres Champions consecutivas) a un tipo que sólo puede conseguir resultados con los mejores entre los mejores de su generación en su mejor momento (Eso que los modelnos llaman su "prime") . La liga del año pasado se perdió contra un equipo donde ninguno de sus jugadores (Menos Joao Felix, que chupaba bastante banquillo) tendría sitio en el primer equipo del Madrid.
> 
> Entre el "Top 4" y el Bar Pachula hay opciones muy jugosas que cualquier entrenador de raza no despreciaría.



Lo mismo se puede aplicar a Hucha. Son entrenadores que dependen de los jugadores para poder triunfar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jun 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Ronaldo al Bayern.
> 
> Cuidado pues.



¿Oficial? No me imagino a Cris en el Bayern.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Oficial? No me imagino a Cris en el Bayern.




Lo mismo ya va allí por pura excentricidad, a jugado en el mejor equipo italiano, español, inglés (o al menos los más famosos) y solo le queda el alemán.

Su carrera ya es bastante mejor que la de Messi que tampoco es poca cosa.

El año que viene este donde esté será suplente, su bajada física Yaa en los dos últimos años del Madrid era llamativa pero este año en el united no le da para más, lo que ocurre es que el cabron tiene un olfato para el gol acojonantes y así le ha ido este año en el united.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jun 2022)

Atención notición si se confirma, la perla del psg mamadou shako a sido ofrecida a los blancos:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jun 2022)

El Bayer que ya intento hacerse con los servicios de váter antes de la pandemia (solo Dios sabe porque) volvería a estar interesado en el lateral (o lo que sea que haga) del real Madrid.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (24 Jun 2022)

mamadou








mamadou mamadou






mamadou

mamadou


mamadou mamadou 





mamadou

mamadou

mamadou







mamadou mamadou 

mamadou mamadou mamadou 

mamadou
mamadou

mamadouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El Bayer que ya intento hacerse con los servicios de váter antes de la pandemia (solo Dios sabe porque) volvería a estar interesado en el lateral (o lo que sea que haga) del real Madrid.



A mí me gusta Váter. No es un supercrack pero es un tío que siempre te da un 6-7 y en un banquillo te aporta. Igual que Ausencio. Supongo que el Bayern está buscando sustitutos de Gnabry por si se va y un suplente para Pavard.


----------



## Andr3ws (24 Jun 2022)

Tengo un soplo directo de las oficinas del R. Madrid. 

Durante el mes de Julio se van a cerrar otros dos jugadores. Están últimando detalles con uno y muy avanzado con otro.

Responderian a las inicales M . K. y S. M. 

No puedo decir nada más.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A mí me gusta Váter. No es un supercrack pero es un tío que siempre te da un 6-7 y en un banquillo te aporta. Igual que Ausencio. Supongo que el Bayern está buscando sustitutos de Gnabry por si se va y un suplente para Pavard.




Joder que troll más malo, que le gustan váter y ausencio sabes


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Tengo un soplo directo de las oficinas del R. Madrid.
> 
> Durante el mes de Julio se van a cerrar otros dos jugadores. Están últimando detalles con uno y muy avanzado con otro.
> 
> ...




Si, yo también manejo las mismas fuentes y se comenta hace unos dias.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1100442
> 
> 
> mamadou
> ...




Estas intentandome decir algo estimado compañero


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que troll más malo, que le gustan váter y ausencio sabes



En este caso no es trolleo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En este caso no es trolleo.




Claro claro


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jun 2022)

Denise Richards sigue los pasos de su hija en OnlyFans tras la polémica


Hace unos días, una de las hijas de la actriz y Charlie Sheen anunciaba su ingreso en la plataforma para creadores de contenido desatando las críticas.




as.com


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (24 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estas intentandome decir algo estimado compañero


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Claro claro


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jun 2022)

El gran cambiazo que prepara el Bayern: Cristiano por Lewandowski


El crack portugués quiere abandonar el Manchester United y el Bayern piensa en él para suplir la marcha del polaco al Barcelona.




as.com


----------



## xilebo (24 Jun 2022)

Otra perla


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>




El vídeo de autogoles, pérdidas de balones en defensa, incapacidad para centrar y tropiezos ahora te lo pongo


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (24 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Otra perla



Hace unas semanas Calafat le dio me gusta a un tuit que decía que estaba cerrado. Desde entonces me he visto unos 3 videos suyos en Youtube y puedo decir, como experto en el jugador, que es un Benzema Paulo de mierda.

Fichar.


----------



## feps (24 Jun 2022)

Buen refuerzo. Carvajal ya tiene 30 años y siempre es necesaria la competencia. 









Odriozola vuelve... para quedarse


Álvaro Odriozola será jugador del Real Madrid la próxima temporada. Tras un año de cesión en la Fiorentina, el futbolista y el club blanco han acordado su presencia en la primera p




www.marca.com


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (24 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Tengo un soplo directo de las oficinas del R. Madrid.
> 
> Durante el mes de Julio se van a cerrar otros dos jugadores. Están últimando detalles con uno y muy avanzado con otro.
> 
> ...



Mamadu Kulunguele y Sinsamba Mwegabu, de nacionalidad danesa.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (24 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Mamadu Kulunguele y Sinsamba Mwegabu, de nacionalidad danesa.




se necesitaban y por fin llegan


----------



## Rotto2 (24 Jun 2022)

Ell que finalmente está teniendo una carrera profesional de fracasado es Kane.

Debió haber salido del puto Tottenham hace muchos años y probablemente habría ganado champions y sería leyenda al menos nivel Lewandowski.

Hay presidentes que son auténticos carceleros. Lo que nos costó sacarle a Luka y Bale que hubieran tenido vidas de mierda en vez de ser leyendas con 5 champions que serán toda su vida los más grandes de sus países. Se dice pronto pero Bale y Kroos son los que tienen más champions de la historia de Gran Bretaña y Alemania, las dos superpotencias, pero es gracias al Madrid que se han convertido en leyenda quizás para siempre. No es fácil que alguien les alcance o supere.

Lo de Modric en Croacia directamente significa que él y sus descendientes serán élite social durante generaciones, como los Bale en Gales, gente que ya puede aspirar a ser presidentes del país y cosas así, como ocurre con los futbolistas africanos que triunfan tipo Weah o Etoo.


----------



## Rotto2 (24 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Responderian a las inicales M . K. y S. M.



Dame una pista paio.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (24 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Dame una pista paio.



las Ms son claramente MAMADOU


----------



## Rotto2 (24 Jun 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> las Ms son claramente MAMADOU



Pues serán Mamadou Keita y Salam Mamadou, noruego y sueco.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jun 2022)

Hola compañeros!! Me presento!! Soy Nasser Al-Khelaïfi, presidente del PSG, presidente de la federación asiática de tennis (no he ganado nunca un partido de tenis en mi carrera como tenista), presidente de Bein, presidente de la federacion de catar de tennis (allí yo soy el único que juega al tenis pero da igual).

En 2012 gane el premio bussisnes sport... Que es un premio que inventaron para mi justo un año después de invertir en el equipo este de minundis de Paris, también soy ministro de Catar, pero además soy ministro general, vamos el jefe de los ministros, no como el minundis ese de @Obiwanchernobil con el partido reformista.

En 2013 me nombraron el Árabe más querido de francia y me dio el premio el presidente francés, buah, que os voy a contar que no sepais.

Vengo de catar, un país lleno de libertades, con edificios tope de grandes que nos han construido nuestros exclavos pakistaníes sin medidas de seguridad.


En mi país aparte de no poder darle la mano a tu mujer (pena de cárcel por muestras de afecto públicas), los homos tampoco nos gustan (pena de muerte), además nos gusta cambiar mujeres por cabras en nuestro bazares, también celebramos la matanza del gorrino, pero solo eso, porque si comes gorrino vas al infierno, eso las digo a mis 90 esposas antes de cocinar.

A veces me enfado un poco y amaño sorteos de champions junto a mi marioneta el Ceferino, también de vez en cuando al perder suelo bajar a los vestuarios del equipo rival para realizar unas amenazas, pero no os lo creáis, son sólo unas amenazas de nada.

Ahora vamos a celebrar un mundial conseguido con sobornos en mi país, y lo mejor de todo es que es en navidad, que es una fecha muy bonita para reunirte con la familia y hacer cosas poco comunes como ver un partido de fútbol, que el resto del año apenas podemos ver futbol.


Un saludo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (24 Jun 2022)

vinicius como mejore mas va a ser el mejor del mundo dejando a la rata (y a otros) como uno mas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jun 2022)

Estoy harto de entrar a este hilo y que sólo se hable de mamadous, pero que es esto!!!!


----------



## feps (24 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estoy harto de entrar a este hilo y que sólo se hable de mamadous, pero que es esto!!!!



El club está dispuesto a devolver a Mayoral al Calcio y a ceder también a Jovic. No sé quién cojones va a jugar de delantero centro en cuanto haya lesiones. ¿Mariano el vago? Hay que joderse.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (24 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Exacto. En cambio otros como Mourinho o Ancelotti aceptan proyectos de clubes que no son top europeo. Un entrenador de verdad tiene que demostrarlo también en clubes que no tengan una decena de megaestrellas. Zidane quiere entrenar unos añitos a Francia y que luego el Liverpool, el City o el Madrid llamen a su puerta. Qué cachondo.



Yo creo que en el fondo la figura del entrenador en el futbol esta bastante sobrevalorada. En otros deportes me parece bastante mas determinante. No me imagino por ejemplo un equipo de baloncesto de alto nivel sin un entrenador que lo sepa dirigir. Pero en el futbol, la influencia real de los entrenadores es mucho menos importante de lo que se pueda llegar a pensar. Y que ganen la pasta que ganan, me parece un autentico sinsentido.


----------



## feps (24 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo creo que en el fondo la figura del entrenador en el futbol esta bastante sobrevalorada. En otros deportes me parece bastante mas determinante. No me imagino por ejemplo un equipo de baloncesto de alto nivel sin un entrenador que lo sepa dirigir. Pero en el futbol, la influencia real de los entrenadores es mucho menos importante que lo que se pueda llegar a pensar. Y que ganen la pasta que ganan, me parece un autentico sinsentido.



En parte estoy de acuerdo. Pero si ves los vídeos del gran analista Marcos López, verás que en el fútbol actual hay muchísimo trabajo táctico detrás. Marcos explicó futbolísticamente los presuntos milagros del Madrid en esta Champions. 

Lo que está claro es que como no tengas jugadores top, el entrenador poco va a poder hacer para llevar a la gloria a ese equipo.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (24 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Prefirió ante el Chelsea alinear a cojos antes que a jugadores sanos. Lo dicho, muy sobrevalorado. No creo que le veamos entrenando más allá de la selección francesa, que tiene jugadores para hacer dos alineaciones acojonantes completamente distintas.



Para una selección como Francia se necesita alguien que haga las alineaciones, al que respeten.

Mira Del Bosque de la manera que ganó un mundial. La Eurocopa ya fue otro cantar.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (24 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> El club está dispuesto a devolver a Mayoral al Calcio y a ceder también a Jovic. No sé quién cojones va a jugar de delantero centro en cuanto haya lesiones. ¿Mariano el vago? Hay que joderse.









feps dijo:


> En parte estoy de acuerdo. Pero si ves los vídeos del gran analista Marcos López, verás que en el fútbol actual hay muchísimo trabajo táctico detrás. Marcos explicó futbolísticamente los presuntos milagros del Madrid en esta Champions.
> 
> Lo que está claro es que como no tengas jugadores top, el entrenador poco va a poder hacer para llevar a la gloria a ese equipo.



Recomiendo el video de De la Peña aque de jewtube en que desgranaba toda la táctica del Madric de Carletto en la Final de Champiñons.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jun 2022)

Buah! Y ahora repescamos a don Vicente del krusty y ponemos una tienda de danacol en el nuevo Bernabéu.


----------



## feps (24 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Para una selección como Francia se necesita alguien que haga las alineaciones, al que respeten.
> 
> Mira Del Bosque de la manera que ganó un mundial. La Eurocopa ya fue otro cantar.



Del Bosque y Zidane son alineadores mucho más que entrenadores. Luis Aragonés sí era un entrenador con mayúsculas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Del Bosque y Zidane son alineadores mucho más que entrenadores. Luis Aragonés sí era un entrenador con mayúsculas.




Don Vicente del krusty también era un entrenador!!!!!


Mi entrenador!!!!

O acaso no recordáis cuando hacia sus espectaculares cambios tácticos????!!!!

Cuando metía a Navas para meter centros al area a jugadores de 1'60?????

O cuando metía a Llorente sin nadie que fuera capaz de colgar balones????!!!!

O a Torres jugándose la final con dos lesiones??!!!!


Genio joder, genio!!!!


Krusty vuelve al Madrid por favor!!!!!


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (24 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> En parte estoy de acuerdo. Pero si ves los vídeos del gran analista Marcos López, verás que en el fútbol actual hay muchísimo trabajo táctico detrás. Marcos explicó futbolísticamente los presuntos milagros del Madrid en esta Champions.
> 
> Lo que está claro es que como no tengas jugadores top, el entrenador poco va a poder hacer para llevar a la gloria a ese equipo.



El trabajo tactico al final de poco sirve si no hay calidad, y ademas suerte, que tambien es un factor muy importante, como reconoce el propio Ancelotti. Y que existan entrenadores de futbol que ganen autenticas millonadas, es una barbaridad. Pero lo que ya me parece un autentico desproposito, es que un entrenador que sea cesado de un equipo grande porque no logre buenos resultados, se pueda llevar un finiquito de varios millones de euros por la puta cara.

Entrenador de futbol, probablemente sea la profesion mas sobrevalorada del mundo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jun 2022)

#krustyydanacol


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (24 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Del Bosque y Zidane son alineadores mucho más que entrenadores. Luis Aragonés sí era un entrenador con mayúsculas.



Sí, y además era cojonudo hablando.

Puso en su lugar a Baúl y a los periodistas tocahuevos. No entiendo por qué no renovó. Supongo que para estar en sitios como la selección española hay que tragar bastante.


----------



## feps (24 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Sí, y además era cojonudo hablando.
> 
> Puso en su lugar a Baúl y a los periodistas tocahuevos. No entiendo por qué no renovó. Supongo que para estar en sitios como la selección española hay que tragar bastante.



Tenía 70 años y estaba muy mosqueado con la Federación. Aragonés era un Mourinho castizo. Los presidentes a veces prefieren tener a entrenadores que compadreen con la prensa, cuando en el fondo los periodistas son unos carroñeros.


----------



## feps (24 Jun 2022)

Esta es la actitud de un luchador. Vallejo no se quiere ir del Madrid y es maño. A cabezota no le van a ganar. 









Jesús Vallejo no tira la toalla ¡y ya se entrena en Valdebebas!


Es sabido por todos en el Real Madrid que el futuro de Jesús Vallejo, quinto central en la actual jerarquía defensiva del conjunto blanco, es complicado. Al menos si se




www.mundodeportivo.com


----------



## loquehayqueoir (24 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Sí, y además era cojonudo hablando.
> 
> Puso en su lugar a Baúl y a los periodistas tocahuevos. No entiendo por qué no renovó. Supongo que para estar en sitios como la selección española hay que tragar bastante.



Es bastante sabido que Luis era un ludópata clínico, por eso aceptaba cualquier contrato que le pusieran por delante (entrañable cuando en 2006 dijo eso de que iba a dimitir si no salía un buen Mundial, y luego cuando se vio sin curro en julio dijo que casi mejor que no).

Supongo que como no le ofrecían la renovación antes de la Eurocopa, empezó a sondear otras cosas, y ya cuando ganó la Eurocopa se debió subir a la rama más alta de la parra. De hecho, acabó en el Fenerbahce ese mismo verano, no estuvo ni una semana en el paro. Lo más normal del mundo, pasar del recital que dio en una Eurocopa al Fenerbahce.


----------



## feps (24 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Es bastante sabido que Luis era un ludópata clínico, por eso aceptaba cualquier contrato que le pusieran por delante (entrañable cuando en 2006 dijo eso de que iba a dimitir si no salía un buen Mundial, y luego cuando se vio sin curro en julio dijo que casi mejor que no).
> 
> Supongo que como no le ofrecían la renovación antes de la Eurocopa, empezó a sondear otras cosas, y ya cuando ganó la Eurocopa se debió subir a la rama más alta de la parra. De hecho, acabó en el Fenerbahce ese mismo verano, no estuvo ni una semana en el paro. Lo más normal del mundo, pasar del recital que dio en una Eurocopa al Fenerbahce.



Luis tenía problemas, sí, pero era un crack. Y tenía más cojones que todos los entrenadores españoles actuales juntos. A mí de un entrenador lo que más me importa es su trabajo.

Prefiero mil veces alguien con tantos defectos como Luis o Mourinho antes que a un santo como Del Bosque, rencoroso como él solo. Lleva 20 años odiando a Florentino porque buscó otro entrenador. Se ve que Vicente quería ser funcionario.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (24 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Luis tenía problemas, sí, pero era un crack. Y tenía más cojones que todos los entrenadores españoles actuales juntos. A mí de un entrenador lo que más me importa es su trabajo. Prefiero mil veces a alguien como Luis que a un santo como Del Bosque, rencoroso como él sólo. Lleva 20 años odiando a Florentino porque buscó otro entrenador. Se ve que Vicente quería ser funcionario.



Hombre, claro, entrenador como la copa de un pino, pero han preguntado que por qué dejó la selección y en mi opinión es que porque la ludopatía, como cualquier adicción, distorsiona la toma de decisiones.


----------



## feps (24 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Hombre, claro, entrenador como la copa de un pino, pero han preguntado que por qué dejó la selección y en mi opinión es que porque la ludopatía, como cualquier adicción, distorsiona la toma de decisiones.



Estaba hasta los cojones de ser tan cuestionado. La Federación optó por el marqués porque es muy acomodaticio. No sé qué tiene que ver con la ludopatía.


----------



## cebollo (24 Jun 2022)

Hoy se casa Carvajal, podemos dar por terminada la temporada - hilo.


----------



## feps (24 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Hoy se casa Carvajal, podemos dar por terminada la temporada - hilo.



Por eso el Madrid recupera a Odriozola. Que el matrimonio le sea leve.


----------



## Scardanelli (24 Jun 2022)

Lo que está claro es que el Madrid de los mamadús lo tiene que entrenar MOU.


----------



## feps (24 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que el Madrid de los mamadús lo tiene que entrenar MOU.



Cuando acabe en la Roma, yo de Florentino me traería un par de años a Mou. Sería una gozada.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (24 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Estaba hasta los cojones de ser tan cuestionado. La Federación optó por el marqués porque es muy acomodaticio. No sé qué tiene que ver con la ludopatía.



Si Luis no hubiese necesitado dinero, hubiese aceptado una oferta inferior de la selección (se la hicieron antes de la Eurocopa, como las hacen siempre, y supongo que después de ganarla se la subieron), o hubiera esperado a algo mejor que el Fenerbahce. No me dirás que es normal ganar una Eurocopa jugando como los ángeles y a la semana te vas a entrenar a Turquía, no me jodas. Bien pasada la edad de jubilación, además, que también te indica algo.

Y eso de que estaba cuestionado... eso lo dice él, a lo mejor para él "cuestionado" es que no le pagaban lo que le apetecía que le pagaran.

En fin, tampoco he venido aquí a cagarme en su memoria. Lo de la ludopatía era un secreto a voces, y creo que explica la carrera un tanto errática que tuvo como entrenador. Nada más.


----------



## feps (24 Jun 2022)

Siete meses antes de la Eurocopa, Luis ya lo anunció. Nada más. 





__





Luis Aragonés: 'Me iré tras la Eurocopa, tengo fecha de caducidad' | Fútbol | deportes | elmundo.es


Luis Aragonés: Me iré tras la Eurocopa, tengo fecha de caducidad Luis Aragonés, seleccionador español de fútbol, anunció que dejará el cargo después de la Eurocopa, incluso si España la ganara. Se mostró satisfecho por los jugadores por lograr la clasificación y dijo que estos futbolistas van a...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## juantxxxo (24 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Cuando acabe en la Roma, yo de Florentino me traería un par de años a Mou. Sería una gozada.



Queréis mambo del bueno, eh???? jejejejjejej, aquí otro Mourinhista que repetirá hasta la saciedad que todo lo conseguido tras su llegada mucha culpa la tiene él, con sus luces y sus sombras, que también las tiene.


----------



## VYP de Álava (25 Jun 2022)

Secundo lo de Mou. Pero sin salida traumática de Carletto, no hay que forzarlo.


----------



## feps (25 Jun 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Secundo lo de Mou. Pero sin salida traumática de Carletto, no hay que forzarlo.



Mou acaba contrato en 2024. Dudo mucho que Carletto vaya a continuar tres o cuatro años más. Sería el momento idóneo para que volviera a insuflar la competitividad y la casta que imprimió al Madrid la pasada década.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (25 Jun 2022)

y lo de salah?? será cierto?? dicen en la pérfida albión que está en venta y piden 70 millones.

joder, pues no se....yo por ese precio lo ficho. Es un extremo derecho que nos hace falta y nos va a dar 3 o 4 años de gran nivel.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (25 Jun 2022)

vamos progresando










Con razón se quejaba el Madrid: el árbitro culé desciende a Segunda División


LaLiga tomó nota de las actuaciones de sus colegiados a lo largo de las últimas 38 jornadas y se han empezado a tomar decisiones. El máximo ente del fútbol profesional en España desciende a segunda a uno de los árbitros más polémicos que haya tenido que sufrir el Real Madrid en el último tiempo...




www.defensacentral.com





claro que la mafia arbitral el VARsa ya se encargara de sustituirlo por otro


----------



## HDR (25 Jun 2022)

El gran responsable de lo conseguido en estos 10 años es Mourinho. Él puso las bases y ahí continúan, aunque ya en su ocaso. Una nueva etapa de Mou nos daría otros 10 años iguales o incluso mejores, no tengo la más mínima duda.

Pero Carletto tiene que continuar, es un entrenador magnífico y tiene carta blanca. También aporta cosas únicas.


----------



## feps (25 Jun 2022)

HDR dijo:


> El gran responsable de lo conseguido en estos 10 años es Mourinho. Él puso las bases y ahí continúan, aunque ya en su ocaso. Una nueva etapa de Mou nos daría otros 10 años iguales o incluso mejores, no tengo la más mínima duda.
> 
> Pero Carletto tiene que continuar, es un entrenador magnífico y tiene carta blanca. También aporta cosas únicas.



Completamente de acuerdo, aunque el segundo año de Carletto en su primera etapa fue muy flojo. Me gusta bastante más Mourinho, pero reconozco que Ancelotti se ha ganado su continuidad.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (25 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> y lo de salah?? será cierto?? dicen en la pérfida albión que está en venta y piden 70 millones.
> 
> joder, pues no se....yo por ese precio lo ficho. Es un extremo derecho que nos hace falta y nos va a dar 3 o 4 años de gran nivel.



Pero ese no es extracomunitario?


----------



## feps (25 Jun 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Pero ese no es extracomunitario?



Aunque fuese de Lavapiés. El Madrid no va a fichar a nadie este verano. La prensa se inventa lo que haga falta.


----------



## Andr3ws (25 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estoy harto de entrar a este hilo y que sólo se hable de mamadous, pero que es esto!!!!



Antes al menos de vez en cuando se veía algún perro follando. Ahora ya ni eso….

Por cierto, he estado esta mañana en las obras del Bernabéu y se empieza a ver lo que va a ser aquello. Mamma mia. 
Florentino “El Faraón” Pérez.


----------



## El amigo (25 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola compañeros!! Me presento!! Soy Nasser Al-Khelaïfi, presidente del PSG, presidente de la federación asiática de tennis (no he ganado nunca un partido de tenis en mi carrera como tenista), presidente de Bein, presidente de la federacion de catar de tennis (allí yo soy el único que juega al tenis pero da igual).
> 
> En 2012 gane el premio bussisnes sport... Que es un premio que inventaron para mi justo un año después de invertir en el equipo este de minundis de Paris, también soy ministro de Catar, pero además soy ministro general, vamos el jefe de los ministros, no como el minundis ese de @Obiwanchernobil con el partido reformista.
> 
> ...



Y esta exclusiva? Como la has conseguido?


----------



## El amigo (25 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo creo que en el fondo la figura del entrenador en el futbol esta bastante sobrevalorada. En otros deportes me parece bastante mas determinante. No me imagino por ejemplo un equipo de baloncesto de alto nivel sin un entrenador que lo sepa dirigir. Pero en el futbol, la influencia real de los entrenadores es mucho menos importante de lo que se pueda llegar a pensar. Y que ganen la pasta que ganan, me parece un autentico sinsentido.



Es importante. Pero esta claro que en baloncesto o en balonmano es mucho más determinante un buen entrenador. En fútbol aparte de tener nociones buenas de táctica, buenos jugadores, es fundamental ser grandes psicólogos o gestores de grupos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (25 Jun 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Pero ese no es extracomunitario?




ah pues si....


----------



## cebollo (25 Jun 2022)

En baloncesto lo planeado por el entrenador se ejecuta con las manos, se acierta bastante y un gran entrenador puede ganar 9 Euroligas u 11 anillos NBA (Obradovic o Phil Jackson).

En la Copa de Europa-Champions de fútbol no hay entrenadores tan dominantes. En fútbol pasa mucho que el entrenador muy táctico que sabe sacar rendimiento a jugadores medios al llegar a un equipo grande y con estrellas no funciona.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Antes al menos de vez en cuando se veía algún perro follando. Ahora ya ni eso….
> 
> Por cierto, he estado esta mañana en las obras del Bernabéu y se empieza a ver lo que va a ser aquello. Mamma mia.
> Florentino “El Faraón” Pérez.


----------



## feps (25 Jun 2022)

Bale se va a Los Ángeles FC. Qué raro que no se lo hayan rifado en Europa.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> En baloncesto lo planeado por el entrenador se ejecuta con las manos, se acierta bastante y un gran entrenador puede ganar 9 Euroligas u 11 anillos NBA (Obradovic o Phil Jackson).
> 
> En la Copa de Europa-Champions de fútbol no hay entrenadores tan dominantes. En fútbol pasa mucho que el entrenador muy táctico que sabe sacar rendimiento a jugadores medios al llegar a un equipo grande y con estrellas no funciona.



Aparte de que la participacion en el juego del entrenador en un partido de baloncesto, tomando decisiones constantemente, resulta fundamental. Mientras que en el futbol, se puede tirar todo el partido sentado en el banquillo sin hacer absolutamente nada y dar basicamente igual.


----------



## El amigo (25 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



La verdad que paradón.


----------



## filets (25 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Bale se va a Los Ángeles FC. Qué raro que no se lo hayan rifado en Europa.



Ni para el Getafe vale
Menudo despojo de ser humano. Espero que solo le hayan firmado un año porque despues del mundial no va a ir ni a entrenar


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Jun 2022)

Buenas tardes muchachos, cómo va el mercado mamadou??
Hemos fichado algún ejemplar nuevo?


----------



## filets (25 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas tardes muchachos, cómo va el mercado mamadou??
> Hemos fichado algún ejemplar nuevo?



El Bayern ha fichado gratis a Ayman Kari (oficialmente 17 años ) hasta ahora del PSG



Ganador del Titi D'or 2021


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> El Bayern ha fichado gratis a Ayman Kari (oficialmente 17 años ) hasta ahora del PSG
> Ver archivo adjunto 1101817
> 
> 
> ...



    

Que coño es eso que sujeta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Jun 2022)

La vida es complicadaaaaaa 
Dejemos embarazadas a las blancas!!!


----------



## feps (25 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ni para el Getafe vale
> Menudo despojo de ser humano. Espero que solo le hayan firmado un año porque despues del mundial no va a ir ni a entrenar



Lo de los jugadores británicos en el fútbol español es digno de estudio. Yo no los quiero en el Madrid ni regalados.

Me imagino que en los grandes clubes europeos habrán tomado muy buena nota de la actitud del golfista galés en los últimos años.


----------



## informatico virgen (25 Jun 2022)

¿Y el Madrid qué, otra vez campeón de Europa?

Jajaja pobres madridistas siempre viviendo del pasado.

5 años sin liga 50 sin champions verdad Cristobal de Soria @Covid Bryant


----------



## Gashegodemierda (25 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> El Bayern ha fichado gratis a Ayman Kari (oficialmente 17 años ) hasta ahora del PSG



El antí-Mbappe, Leonardo (Y ahora Campos también*) empeñados en renovarlo, y el tipo que se va a Alemania Pepe, que está harto del filial.

*_Luís Campos makes last-ditch attempt to keep ‘brightest prospect’ Ayman Kari (17) at PSG – Get French Football New_


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> y lo de salah?? será cierto?? dicen en la pérfida albión que está en venta y piden 70 millones.
> 
> joder, pues no se....yo por ese precio lo ficho. Es un extremo derecho que nos hace falta y nos va a dar 3 o 4 años de gran nivel.



Entra en la escala cromática de fichajes, por poco, pero entra.


----------



## Andr3ws (25 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que coño es eso que sujeta



La copa de campeón del mundial de pajas. 
Parece mentira que sea usted quien lo pregunte…


----------



## Baconfino (25 Jun 2022)

Aritmética básica.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Jun 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Entra en la escala cromática de fichajes, por poco, pero entra.



Salah que se quede en su casa, ya es mayor, a jubilarse a otro sitio, el fichaje es son


----------



## Edge2 (25 Jun 2022)

Bale goes to Hollywood...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Bale goes to Hollywood...



Bale, ese talento incomprendido. La culpa era siempre de los demás, que además de ignorantes eran malos con él. Jugador top para los iluminados que ven donde a los demás no nos llega.

Bueno, pues hoy se ha jubilado oficialmente (oficiosamente ya llevaba un tiempo).

Un foro serio repartiría baneos hoy.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Bale goes to Hollywood...




La leyenda continua...


----------



## El amigo (26 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Lo de los jugadores británicos en el fútbol español es digno de estudio. Yo no los quiero en el Madrid ni regalados.
> 
> Me imagino que en los grandes clubes europeos habrán tomado muy buena nota de la actitud del golfista galés en los últimos años.



Hombre Bale si ponemos los positivo frente a lo negativo ha salido rentable al Madrid. 
Lo malo es que la estar los últimos años teniendo esa aptitud pues su imagen ha terminado de manera negativa.


----------



## feps (26 Jun 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Hombre Bale si ponemos los positivo frente a lo negativo ha salido rentable al Madrid.
> Lo malo es que la estar los últimos años teniendo esa aptitud pues su imagen ha terminado de manera negativa.



Un jugador que sólo ha sido determinante en media docena de partidos en tantos años, no creo que pueda tener un balance positivo. De un crack mundial, al menos por su coste, debería esperarse bastante más.


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Exacto. En cambio otros como Mourinho o Ancelotti aceptan proyectos de clubes que no son top europeo. Un entrenador de verdad tiene que demostrarlo también en clubes que no tengan una decena de megaestrellas. Zidane quiere entrenar unos añitos a Francia y que luego el Liverpool, el City o el Madrid llamen a su puerta. Qué cachondo.



Es lo que pasa con gente que puede hacer lo que quiere, es difícil de entender para algunos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Jun 2022)

Gashegodemierda dijo:


> Nadie obliga a Zidane a ser entrenador profesional si no quiere. Pero no pueden vendernos como gurú de la profesión (Y tengo en cuenta las tres Champions consecutivas) a un tipo que sólo puede conseguir resultados con los mejores entre los mejores de su generación en su mejor momento (Eso que los modelnos llaman su "prime") . La liga del año pasado se perdió contra un equipo donde ninguno de sus jugadores (Menos Joao Felix, que chupaba bastante banquillo) tendría sitio en el primer equipo del Madrid.
> 
> Entre el "Top 4" y el Bar Pachula hay opciones muy jugosas que cualquier entrenador de raza no despreciaría.



Nadie puede acusar a una persona de ser algo que lo dicen otros, parece que se nos olvida, tachar a una persona de algo que dicen otros que es, no lo ha dicho la persona.


----------



## feps (26 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Es lo que pasa con gente que puede hacer lo que quiere, es difícil de entender para algunos.



Todos podemos hacer lo que queramos, pero al menos que no nos vendan la burra de que Zidane es un entrenador top.


----------



## filets (26 Jun 2022)

Analicemos la participacion de CR7 en Champions jugadas con el Madrid

*FINALES*

2014
Madrid 4 - Atl Mad 1 
1 gol. El ultimo, en el minuto 120

2016
Madrid 1 - Atl Mad 1
0 goles.

2017
Madrid 4 - Juventus 1
2 goles. El primero y el tercero

2018
Madrid 3 - Liverpool 1
0 goles


*SEMIFINALES*

2014
Mete los 2 ultimos goles del 5-0 al Bayern

2016
0 goles

2017
3 goles contra el Atl Madrid

2018
0 goles


2015
2 goles

2019
0 goles


*RESUMIENDO*
*De las 4 finales que jugo con el Madrid en 3 fue irrelevante
De las 6 semifinales que jugo en 4 fue irrelevante
*
*El jugador clave de nuestras champions durante la epoca de CR7 fue Marcelo. CR7 es otro goleador del Eibar*


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (26 Jun 2022)

El bayern ha puesto en venta a gnabry


No se que cojones hace el madrid dejando escapar a este tío.


----------



## filets (26 Jun 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Hombre Bale si ponemos los positivo frente a lo negativo ha salido rentable al Madrid.
> Lo malo es que la estar los últimos años teniendo esa aptitud pues su imagen ha terminado de manera negativa.



Un tio que ha estado 8 años en el Madrid y se le recuerda:
1. Que be Bartra
2. La chilena en Champions

Superrentable


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> Un tio que ha estado 8 años en el Madrid y se le recuerda:
> 1. Que be Bartra
> 2. La chilena en Champions
> 
> Superrentable




Filetes....
Máximo segundo goleador hasta que comenzó a ser suplente.
Máximo asistente.
Mejor jugador promedio.minutos jugados/goles de su historia.


----------



## feps (26 Jun 2022)

Que Bale haya quedado libre y se tenga que marchar a la liga americana, deja bien a las claras que él algo no ha hecho bien con el talento que atesora. ¿Alguien se imagina que Cristiano cuando se marchó en 2018 se hubiese ido a un equipo de Segunda División y no a la Juve? Eso ha ocurrido con Bale a la misma edad.


----------



## Tubiegah (26 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Bale, ese talento incomprendido. La culpa era siempre de los demás, que además de ignorantes eran malos con él. Jugador top para los iluminados que ven donde a los demás no nos llega.
> 
> Bueno, pues hoy se ha jubilado oficialmente (oficiosamente ya llevaba un tiempo).
> 
> Un foro serio repartiría baneos hoy.



Cristiano sólo empezó a ganar Copas duropa a partir de que el madric fichó al Expreso (escacharrao) de Cardiff. Tan excelso jugador como jeta de cemento.


----------



## feps (26 Jun 2022)

¿Creéis que alguno vendrá este verano? Creo que no. En cualquier caso siempre se aprende escuchando a Marcos López.









‍⚽ GNABRY, NKUNKU o ADEYEMI ENCAJARÍAN en lo que NECESITA el REAL MADRID. Con MARCOS LÓPEZ.


✅ Nueva charla con Marcos López sobre cómo el Real Madrid podría gestionar su ataque. Se analizan alternativas para la delantera como Gnabry, Nkunku y Adeyem...




t.co


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Jun 2022)

jajaja parecen actores de jolibud

alaba de blanco suele hacerlo con alguna frecuencia
pero curioso : gnabry tambien


----------



## vurvujo (26 Jun 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ni para el Getafe vale
> Menudo despojo de ser humano. Espero que solo le hayan firmado un año porque despues del mundial no va a ir ni a entrenar



En Los Ángeles y alrededores debe haber campos de golf que flipas.... buena extensión territorial, clima adecuado y millonarios.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (26 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> ¿Creéis que alguno vendrá este verano? Creo que no. En cualquier caso siempre se aprende escuchando a Marcos López.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El único que puede venir este verano es gnabry. Los otros dos acaban de renovar


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (26 Jun 2022)

Gnabry tiene una edad perfecta para jugar al fútbol. Es mes que viene hace 27 años


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Jun 2022)

Otro:









Endrick agiganta su figura


El futbolista de Palmeiras, seguido por Real Madrid y Barcelona, se ha proclamado campeón de la Copa do Brasil Sub-17 como figura destacada.




as.com


----------



## feps (26 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Gnabry tiene una edad perfecta para jugar al fútbol. Es mes que viene hace 27 años



Flopper esperará al cierre de mercado. Pagar el pastizal que pide el Bayern por un jugador que vendría gratis el año próximo sería demencial.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Jun 2022)

El fichaje es son


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (26 Jun 2022)

Baconfino dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1102009
> 
> Aritmética básica.



No tiene seis el Bayern?



Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> jajaja parecen actores de jolibud
> 
> alaba de blanco suele hacerlo con alguna frecuencia
> pero curioso : gnabry tambien



Sólo falta que veamos los mocasines blancos.
No se ven en la foto.

Y esto es marca *madric*. Floren va a tener que poner asesores de imagen para estas cosas.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El fichaje es son



Quién coño es son?
Son Gokhu?


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (26 Jun 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> El bayern ha puesto en venta a gnabry
> 
> 
> No se que cojones hace el madrid dejando escapar a este tío.



Antes de entrar, dejen salir.

No es extraño que Tito Floren espere a que se haya cerrado la venta de Asensio, cualquier cosa antes que de se vaya libre en 2023 (y menos aún al Barça)


----------



## feps (26 Jun 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Antes de entrar, dejen salir.
> 
> No es extraño que Tito Floren espere a que se haya cerrado la venta de Asensio, cualquier cosa antes que de se vaya libre en 2023 (y menos aún al Barça)



El Barcelona no puede pagar la ficha que reclama Asensio.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El fichaje es son



Jugador excepcional, pelotero como la copa de un pino plantado en una catedral, lo fichaba no mañana, ayer... pero es extracomunitario.


----------



## Baconfino (26 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> No tiene seis el Bayern?



en copas si, pero el resultado de aquellos cuartos fue 2 a 8.


----------



## Rotto2 (26 Jun 2022)

Puto retrasado pidiendo el fichaje de Son. Los mismos retrasados que quieren que Vinicius y Rodrygo sean titulares del Madrid, hay que joderse con estos putos anormales piperazos.


----------



## Rotto2 (26 Jun 2022)

Puto Alaba, otro notas como Vinicius. No hay un negro que no sea un tarado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Jugador excepcional, pelotero como la copa de un pino plantado en una catedral, lo fichaba no mañana, ayer... pero es extracomunitario.



Seguro que a alguno podemos dar boleto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Jun 2022)

*"Hola soy olembe y quiero los papeles"*


----------



## _Suso_ (26 Jun 2022)

Ya estoy subido al avión de vuelta a Canarias, que conste que no he liado ninguna en la capital del reino.

Por cierto, la hermana de mi cuñada que es madrileña me llevó ayer a ver el Bernabéu por fuera y lo flipé de lo avanzado que está, ya se le intuye la forma final.


----------



## VYP de Álava (26 Jun 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Ya estoy subido al avión de vuelta a Canarias, que conste que no he liado ninguna en la capital del reino.
> 
> Por cierto, la hermana de mi cuñada que es madrileña me llevó ayer a ver el Bernabéu por fuera y lo flipé de lo avanzado que está, ya se le intuye la forma final.



Que bien, eh


----------



## feps (26 Jun 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Ya estoy subido al avión de vuelta a Canarias, que conste que no he liado ninguna en la capital del reino.
> 
> Por cierto, la hermana de mi cuñada que es madrileña me llevó ayer a ver el Bernabéu por fuera y lo flipé de lo avanzado que está, ya se le intuye la forma final.



Mañana regreso a Zaragoza desde Peñíscola. Yo también me he portado bien. Hace tiempo que no veo la Romareda, pero está muy viejo. Un día vi por la calle a Andoni Cedrún y mañana no sé qué comeré. Os mantendré informados.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (26 Jun 2022)

Yo he cenado una pizza en Alberto Aguilera junto al monumento a los Últimos de Filipinas. Mañana voy al Bernabeu y luego a un club de maricones con @Obiwanchernobil , que hemos quedado.

@Ejquelosfajsistassonellos , creo que deberías cerrar el hilo, el mejor hilo sobre el Real Madrid de la historia del foro: está degenerando.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Yo he cenado una pizza en Alberto Aguilera junto al monumento a los Últimos de Filipinas. Mañana voy al Bernabeu y luego a un club de maricones con @Obiwanchernobil , que hemos quedado.
> 
> @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos , creo que deberías cerrar el hilo, el mejor hilo sobre el Real Madrid de la historia del foro: está degenerando.



Ok, pronto abro hilo nuevo


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> No tiene seis el Bayern?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## Woden (27 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> jajaja parecen actores de jolibud
> 
> alaba de blanco suele hacerlo con alguna frecuencia
> pero curioso : gnabry tambien



Look pimp manda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Yo he cenado una pizza en Alberto Aguilera junto al monumento a los Últimos de Filipinas. Mañana voy al Bernabeu y luego a un club de maricones con @Obiwanchernobil , que hemos quedado.
> 
> @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos , creo que deberías cerrar el hilo, el mejor hilo sobre el Real Madrid de la historia del foro: está degenerando.




Ya estás contando nuestras cenas? No ves que luego se van a querer apuntar todos.


----------



## VYP de Álava (27 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Mañana regreso a Zaragoza desde Peñíscola. Yo también me he portado bien. Hace tiempo que no veo la Romareda, pero está muy viejo. Un día vi por la calle a Andoni Cedrún y mañana no sé qué comeré. Os mantendré informados.



Ánimo tío


----------



## qbit (27 Jun 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ok, pronto abro hilo nuevo



El último mensaje del hilo debería ser algo como levantar la copa, la buena, en el estadio parisino. O el primer mensaje del nuevo hilo. Mientras tanto, pongo este aperitivo:


----------



## vurvujo (27 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>



¿Alves?

¿Marcelo no es apellido Vieira?


----------



## vurvujo (27 Jun 2022)

qbit dijo:


> El último mensaje del hilo debería ser algo como levantar la copa, la buena, en el estadio parisino. O el primer mensaje del nuevo hilo. Mientras tanto, pongo este aperitivo:




Lo de las asistencias depende mucho de tu posición y la de Javi era muy atrás. 

Por ejemplo Messi tiene más asistencias que la CMK al completo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Jun 2022)

No se porque me da que mabppe tras el mundial de los Mohamed sale del psg


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (27 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Ell que finalmente está teniendo una carrera profesional de fracasado es Kane.
> 
> Debió haber salido del puto Tottenham hace muchos años y probablemente habría ganado champions y sería leyenda al menos nivel Lewandowski.
> 
> ...



Como tú has dicho, gracias al Madrid.

Alto y claro.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Jun 2022)

Mamadou Amad Diallo, como dice el vídeo "velocidad irreal", a sido ofrecido a la casa blanca.


----------



## Tubiegah (27 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1103078



Sería complicado decir quién lleva los pantalones más demigrantes. Entre los tobilleros de la izquierda y los de proxeneta de una blaxploitation de los 70 del otro.


----------



## artemis (27 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1103304



jajajajaja cuando lo he visto de portada del marca me he acordado de @Obiwanchernobil y sus mamadus... jajajaja


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Jun 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿Alves?
> 
> ¿Marcelo no es apellido Vieira?



si tambien me extrañó
pero por lo visto le han puesto de primer apellido el de la madre


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (27 Jun 2022)

Veo mucho resquemor con Bale por parte de los follanegros merengues.
Por supuesto que si se llamase Balú y viniese de cualquier país de la chocolata, 
estarían gritando "HAY QUE RENOVARLOOOOO" "ES EL MEJOR EXTREMOOO"
"ES UNA BESTIA FÍSICAMENTE"
Igual pasaría con Ceballos, Asensio o Vallejo. 
"EL CHAVAL LO INTENTA"
"REVULSIVOOO, EN EL FÚTBOL DE AHORA HACE FALTA BANQUILLOOO"
"ME GUSTAN, QUE SE QUEDEN, YO ADEMÁS TRAERÍA NKUKU Y UN MORO DE POR AHÍ"


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (27 Jun 2022)

Deberían hacer un nuevo himno.
Compuesto por MACACO.


----------



## xilebo (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (27 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>


----------



## cebollo (27 Jun 2022)

A los que seáis racistillas ¿no os daría morbo dentro de unos años un Real Madrid lleno de negros y entrenado por Kroos?


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (27 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> A los que seáis racistillas ¿no os daría morbo dentro de unos años un Real Madrid lleno de negros y entrenado por Kroos?



Pero si ya está lleno de negros.

Kroos otro igual, si fuese neggo estaríais todos pidiendo RENOVACIÓN


----------



## xilebo (27 Jun 2022)

*Un fichaje de tres cifras*

El Real Madrid intentará fichar a Bellingham el próximo verano. El volante inglés, de 18 años, tiene contrato hasta 2025. El Dortmund no aceptará menos de 100M€.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Jun 2022)

artemis dijo:


> jajajajaja cuando lo he visto de portada del marca me he acordado de @Obiwanchernobil y sus mamadus... jajajaja




Cuando comencé a desarrollar mi tesis mamadou algunos me tacharon de loco, hoy 12 meses después es un realidad.
La era del mamadou ha comenzado.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cuando comencé a desarrollar mi tesis mamadou algunos me tacharon de loco, hoy 12 meses después es un realidad.
> La era del mamadou ha comenzado.



Algunos te tacharon de loco, sí, pero con la boca pequeña porque todos sabemos que es lo que toca.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Repugnante


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Un fichaje de tres cifras*
> 
> El Real Madrid intentará fichar a Bellingham el próximo verano. El volante inglés, de 18 años, tiene contrato hasta 2025. El Dortmund no aceptará menos de 100M€.



Y nada, mas negros


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 Jun 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Y nada, mas negros



Este puede pasar por blanco en el *Madric *actual.

*Taluec*.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (27 Jun 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Repugnante



Pues déjalo a un lado y te comes sólo las patatas.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (27 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> A los que seáis racistillas ¿no os daría morbo dentro de unos años un Real Madrid lleno de negros y entrenado por Kroos?



y cuando hagan mal partido pone el cartel de vestuarios en la puerta de la cámara de GAS


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Jun 2022)

"¡Anakin!, solo con los mamadous conseguirás ese poder que ansias, ¡El poder que salvará a padme!".

"Pero Lord palpatine, ¿No puedo conseguir ese poder sin los mamadous?".

"!No anakin!, Ese poder solo es posible con los mamadous".


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>


----------



## Paobas (27 Jun 2022)

Objetivo 4-S: así estará el Bernabéu cuando vuelva el fútbol









El nuevo Bernabéu vuela: vestuarios galácticos para el inicio de LaLiga, las vías del césped retráctil...


El nuevo Santiago Bernabéu sigue cogiendo forma y asemejándose poco a poco a la maqueta original, aunque aún resta más de un año para que se dé por finalizada la obra. Queda mucha




www.marca.com






Cuando Floper fue a presentar la Superliga al Chiringuito dijo que estaría listo en otoño del año siguiente. Es decir, este otoño venidero. Ahora se dice que al final de la temporada que viene e incluso a finales del 23. A este paso, está acabado en 2035.


----------



## spam (27 Jun 2022)

Gashegodemierda dijo:


> El antí-Mbappe, Leonardo (Y ahora Campos también*) empeñados en renovarlo, y el tipo que se va a Alemania Pepe, que está harto del filial.
> 
> *_Luís Campos makes last-ditch attempt to keep ‘brightest prospect’ Ayman Kari (17) at PSG – Get French Football New_



El QSG también acabó levantándole a Floper el fichaje de Luis Campos? Qué adentro la tienen esta gente.


----------



## Gashegodemierda (27 Jun 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿Alves?
> 
> ¿Marcelo no es apellido Vieira?





Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> si tambien me extrañó
> pero por lo visto le han puesto de primer apellido el de la madre



Son los usos portugueses, que se siguen en Brasil, igual que los nuestros se siguen en la mayor parte de Hispanoamérica. El nombre de la madre va primero. Luego para temas formales o administrativos, el que se usa, y por donde se indexa en artículos etc. , es el segundo, ósea el del varón.

Igual que Thiago y Rafinha Alcántara son hijos de Iomar do Nascimento "Mazinho",


----------



## feps (27 Jun 2022)

Tengo entendido que el Bernabéu estará terminado justo para comienzos de la temporada 23/24. Queda al menos un año.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> "¡Anakin!, solo con los mamadous conseguirás ese poder que ansias, ¡El poder que salvará a padme!".
> 
> "Pero Lord palpatine, ¿No puedo conseguir ese poder sin los mamadous?".
> 
> "!No anakin!, Ese poder solo es posible con los mamadous".




Fijo eres el gordo : te hemos descubierto


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Jun 2022)

"Todo gran mamadou conlleva una gran responsabilidad".

Spiderman.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El fichaje es son



Se te ha quedado el mensaje a la mitad.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## manutartufo (27 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Parece el Castilla.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


>



Lo llevo diciendo hace meses: el madrí se equivoca mucho si negriza al equipo. Con los españoles los últimos años no nos había ido mal.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Yo he cenado una pizza en Alberto Aguilera junto al monumento a los Últimos de Filipinas. Mañana voy al Bernabeu y luego a un club de maricones con @Obiwanchernobil , que hemos quedado.
> 
> @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos , creo que deberías cerrar el hilo, el mejor hilo sobre el Real Madrid de la historia del foro: está degenerando.



Con razón decía que no clickaba vídrios gays. Quería ocultar su condición. Y además esa fobia mamadou es que le gustan además cuanto más mamadous mejor.


----------



## vurvujo (27 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> si tambien me extrañó
> pero por lo visto le han puesto de primer apellido el de la madre



Debe ser eso.

Siempre he escuchado que en Brasil se pone primero el apellido de la madre.


----------



## Andr3ws (27 Jun 2022)

Estos días estoy de vacaciones y no me llega apenas información relevante. 

Solo he tenido un soplo. 

Seguimiento serio de Noah Kamara, “El Vallejo de Sierra Leona” lateral derecho con una proyección acojonante. 

Ya lo comentó Marcos López en un vídeo y desde entonces los rumores se han disparado.


----------



## xilebo (27 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lo llevo diciendo hace meses: el madrí se equivoca mucho si negriza al equipo. Con los españoles los últimos años no nos había ido mal.



Bueno, algunos negros hacen falta, y mas en el fubtol actual. Recuerda el equipo de los galacticos que florentino vendio al makelele y el equipo se diluyo justo por ahi.....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Bueno, algunos negros hacen falta, y mas en el fubtol actual. Recuerda el equipo de los galacticos que florentino vendio al makelele y el equipo se diluyo justo por ahi.....



Algunos sí, pero ya tenemos la mitad de la plantilla y todos los futuribles son negros.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Algunos sí, pero ya tenemos la mitad de la plantilla y todos los futuribles son negros.



Los blancos ya no quieren bajar a jugar al fútbol, quieren Youtube.


----------



## Raul83 (27 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los blancos ya no quieren bajar a jugar al fútbol, quieren Youtube.



Los blancos ya mayores, sí. Pero los niños, son niños y siempre serán niños y querrán bajar a la calle a jugar al fútbol. Yo lo veo, y españoles.


----------



## Raul83 (27 Jun 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Objetivo 4-S: así estará el Bernabéu cuando vuelva el fútbol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es la guerra de Ucrania, que ha provocado retrasos en los materiales.


----------



## Chispeante (27 Jun 2022)

Los negros hacen el trabajo que los blancos no quieren hacer, además de pagarnos la pensión, clarostá.

¡Gracias Vini, el viaje que haga con el Insero a Gandía, (cuando me toque,) será fruto de tu esfuerzo y cotizaciones!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Jun 2022)

Cine y TV - Análisis JURASIC WORLD 3!!! Los dinosaurios SOCIALISTAS!!! exclusivas OBIWANCHERNOBIL!!!!


¿Recuerdas aquel tiranosaurio que se comía una cabra y te acojonaba en 1993?. ¿Recuerdas la escena de los sanguinarios velociraptores en la cocina?. Pues jodete , los socialistas lo han vuelto hacer... En 1993 surgió una nueva especie, los doritosaurios, eran la evolución de los doriteros...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## seven up (27 Jun 2022)

Fichaje de futuro, nacional y blanco para que digan que solo vienen afroamericanos.


EL DELANTERO JUGARÁ EN EL CASTILLA
*El Real Madrid ficha a Noel López, la gran joya del Deportivo*
El Real Madrid refuerza el Castilla con una de las grandes promesas españolas. El joven delantero gallego Noel López (Silleda, 2003) sale del Deportivo de la Coruña rumbo a la capital de España y se enrolará en el equipo dirigido por Raúl González. La operación ha sido oficializada por el cuadro blanquiazul, que habla de traspaso pese a que Noel finalizaba contrato y había parado todas las negociaciones para su renovación una vez conocido el interés madridista.

El comunicado oficial emitido por el Deportivo de la Coruña dice lo siguiente. «Noel López de La Fuente (Silleda, 17 de marzo de 2003) pone punto final a su carrera formativa en el RC Deportivo para continuarla en el Real Madrid CF. Respetando la voluntad del jugador en su penúltimo año de contrato amateur, ambas instituciones han llegado a un acuerdo para el traspaso del futbolista, además de pactar diferentes variables en función de cómo se desarrolle en el futuro la carrera profesional del atacante gallego».

Noel López es un delantero móvil, prometedor, y que en el Madrid se entiende que podría hacerse un hueco a medio plazo en el primer equipo. Para ello, primero, debe demostrar su talento en el Castilla, donde estará a las órdenes de Raúl e intentará replicar las grandes sensaciones dejadas en años anteriores, sobre todo en una etapa juvenil en la que, con él como líder, el Deportivo dio la sorpresa y se proclamó vencedor de la Copa de Campeones ante los mejores equipos de España.









El Real Madrid ficha a Noel López, la gran joya del Deportivo


El Deportivo de la Coruña hizo oficial el fichaje de Noel López por el Real Madrid. El joven delantero jugará en el Castilla.




okdiario.com


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (27 Jun 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Objetivo 4-S: así estará el Bernabéu cuando vuelva el fútbol
> 
> 
> 
> ...




después del partido alguno termina con una morcilla de burgos en toelojete y nohomo


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (27 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



casi todos blancos eso no puede ser, yo los expulsaria de todas las competiciones por no inclusivos y racializantes


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Jun 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> después del partido alguno termina con una morcilla de burgos en toelojete y nohomo




espero que lo primero que hagan en el vestuario sea quitar ese banco pegado a la pared donde se sientan los jugadores que es tipo gimnasio barato de barrio , donde encima es el clasico de 3 listones de madera que joden el culo y las piernas al sentarse

joder y pensar que hasta equipos mierda en la liga tienen sillones acolchados super comodos en los vestuarios...


----------



## Gashegodemierda (27 Jun 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Fichaje de futuro,* nacional y blanco* para que digan que solo vienen afroamericanos.



El primer equipo si lo ve, será de manera testimonial. Castilla->Cesiones->Traspaso es su progresión natural. Las inferiores del Madrid desde Infantiles tienen su cuota de gallegos. A Bryan Bugarin. el "Messi gallego" se lo levantaron al Celta en año pasado con 12 años. Antes llegaba uno al primer equipo cada muerte de obispo, en la era Mamadu lo llevan negro (_Pun intended_)

La única opción de Noel, es que con ese nombre y siendo de Silleda, donde la industria del mueble contrataba bastantes inmis en los años de la burbuja, tenga algo de sangre panchita. y se le pueda aplicar la Excepción Valverde.


----------



## xilebo (27 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



*No trates de entenderlo*


----------



## feps (27 Jun 2022)

Cuentan que Gnabry es con diferencia el atacante que más interesa en el Bernabéu. Del Bayern dependerá venderlo a buen precio o perderlo gratis el próximo verano.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 Jun 2022)

Compañeros, me voy en agosto unos días a Madric, con la parienta y mi hijoc.

Agradecería que algún gato me diera algún consejo para comer o cenar bien y qué visitar que se salgo un poco del circuito guiri habitual.

Prometo fotos visitando el *PIPABEUC*.


----------



## Edge2 (27 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Compañeros, me voy en agosto unos días a Madric, con la parienta y mi hijoc.
> 
> Agradecería que algún gato me diera algún consejo para comer o cenar bien y qué visitar que se salgo un poco del circuito guiri habitual.
> 
> Prometo fotos visitando el *PIPABEUC*.



Buscate un buen sitio donde hagan unos buenos callos madrileños..









Seis sitios de callos a la madrileña... ¡a la Ayuso!


Entrar en Saddle (Amador de los Ríos, 6) es una vuelta al viejo Jockey. Al rincón en donde siempre se sentaba Matías Cortés a decir maldades divertidísimas y a esos tiempos en...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Buscate un buen sitio donde hagan unos buenos callos madrileños..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es de pago ...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (27 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Compañeros, me voy en agosto unos días a Madric, con la parienta y mi hijoc.
> 
> Agradecería que algún gato me diera algún consejo para comer o cenar bien y qué visitar que se salgo un poco del circuito guiri habitual.
> 
> Prometo fotos visitando el *PIPABEUC*.



Te mando por privado las coordenadas del club Monchy's en Chueca donde suelo quedar con @Obiwanchernobil.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Jun 2022)

El Pipabeuc yo creo que estarán en obras pero a saco.


----------



## Edge2 (27 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Es de pago ...



*Seis sitios de callos a la madrileña... ¡a la Ayuso!*
PREMIUM

EMILIA LANDALUCE
Actualizado Jueves, 4 noviembre 2021 - 22:22

Compartir en Facebook
Compartir en Twitter
Enviar por email
Ver 4 comentarios
Cinco restaurantes más uno para tomar los mejores callos a la madrileña. En Madrid, claro.





Entrar en *Saddle *(Amador de los Ríos, 6) es una vuelta al viejo *Jockey*. Al rincón en donde siempre se sentaba *Matías Cortés a decir maldades divertidísimas* y a esos tiempos en los que la vida era menos grave pero no más ligera. En Saddle uno se plantea si alguna vez, de verdad, viviremos en esa realidad virtual de Facebook, en donde ya se pueden comprar fincas, pisazos y bares que no serán lágrimas en la lluvia sino ceros y unos. ¿Y se podrán comer callos en este metaverso? Supongo que sí, como también nos podremos ir a la cama con cualquier modelo... Veremos entonces dónde queda el consentimiento de los avatares.
No sé si es que ya soy vieja pero me gustaría seguir comiendo callos y ligando de verdad además de seguir yendo a sitios en los que te pongan rabo de toro y croquetas de jamón sin el _blablablá _de *Boris Johnson y Greta Thunberg*. Aunque el mundo, sin duda, cambiará y nosotros con el mundo.
Los callos de *Saddle* siguen tan melosos como los de Jockey (28 euros). ¿Y qué decirles de las lentejas con foie fresco? También son buenos los callos (32,9 euros) de* Zalacaín (*Álvarez de Baena, 4) que, pese a algunas críticas que he leído, sí que mantiene el nivel de los recuerdos que no se almacenan en discos duros. En ambos casos, tienen un sabor intenso pero sin esa contundencia clásica del plato. Porque si bien los callos a veces son demasiado pesados también pueden tener una textura acuosa con el consecuente perjuicio para los armadores de barquitos de pan. Esos prefieren zarpar en densidades de Mar Muerto.
Unos buenos callos deben de ser un pelín pegajosos. A mi me gusta que se me sellen los labios como en uno de esos besos con los que se soñaba antes del metaverso. Plop, plop, plop, nos harán sentir los sensores. Cuando vamos a *Lucio* (Cava Baja, 35) con el padre de Cate siempre pedimos callos (16,50 euros) porque producen esa sensación reconfortante que dista mucho de la nostalgia de la magdalena de Proust. Es volver a un presente sin algoritmos pero con servilletas almidonadas.
En esta línea están los de *La Tasquería* (Duque de Sesto, 48) con el grado de picante que requieran las papilas gustativas del comensal. Así también son los de* De la Riva* (Cochabamba, 13) que se sirven con una de esas frascas de vino de la casa. Y con esa salsa que también acoge los caracoles a los que tan poca pena da desahuciar.
"A la madrileña" parece ser el último hit de Ayuso pero también es como mejor están los callos (no coman similares en Francia). Añadiré los de* La Taberna de Buendi *(Narváez, 58) que siguen la receta sin pretensiones ni adornos. ¿Qué hay mejor que una tapita de callos con fino? Arcadi siempre es optimista respecto al futuro. ¿Comeremos callos en el metaverso? Quizás como complemento de un _delivery _en casa. Imaginen comer con sus avatares favoritos. Nos vemos en el futuro.


----------



## _Suso_ (27 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Compañeros, me voy en agosto unos días a Madric, con la parienta y mi hijoc.
> 
> Agradecería que algún gato me diera algún consejo para comer o cenar bien y qué visitar que se salgo un poco del circuito guiri habitual.
> 
> Prometo fotos visitando el *PIPABEUC*.



Si vas a alquilar coche, hay pueblos que aunque no todos estén en la comunidad de Madrid son preciosos, Gijuelo está muy bien, aunque en esa época ya está la lavanda segada, tiene un cementerio y un museo de miniaturas muy curioso, se come bien en un hostal a la entrada.

Pedraza es precioso, se come muy bien bajando por una calle peatonal debajo de la plaza mayor, si vas allí has la visita guiada de la antigua cárcel, lo vas a flipar.

Para castillos manzanares del real, dónde se pueden reservar ver actuaciones del teatro en el castillo mientras acompañas a los actores por él y Buitrago también mola.

Chinchón es un pueblo muy coqueto y Patones de Arriba es super bonito, eso sí, sólo se puede llegar andando.

Si vas a Alcalá de Henares, que es precioso, al final de la calle real, por la puerta de Madrid hay un gastro bar La Marmita, allí se come muy bien.

Dentro de Madrid, yo le echaría un vistazo al antiguo matadero en el Madrid Arena, ha quedado muy chulo y por supuesto no olvides visitar el puto Bernaveu


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> *Seis sitios de callos a la madrileña... ¡a la Ayuso!*
> PREMIUM
> 
> EMILIA LANDALUCE
> ...



32.9€ por unos callos? Serán acabados de cortar de la Ayuso ...

Para tomar unas cervezas y que me pongan unas tapas?

Sólo Madric, no voy a alquilar coche, ya tengo entradas para el Prado, El Princesa Sofía y para el Cuernabeu.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Te mando por privado las coordenadas del club Monchy's en Chueca donde suelo quedar con @Obiwanchernobil.



Voy con el niño, si va @Obiwanchernobil seguro que está plagado de maricones o es un club de negrocs transexuales. Paso.

Bar la Marmita apuntado,@_Suso_




Lo digo porque Alcalá está cerca, si no recuerdo mal de la última vez que fui y puede que me pase por una razón secreta.


----------



## Silluzollope (27 Jun 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Si vas a alquilar coche, hay pueblos que aunque no todos estén en la comunidad de Madrid son preciosos, Gijuelo está muy bien, aunque en esa época ya está la lavanda segada, tiene un cementerio y un museo de miniaturas muy curioso, se come bien en un hostal a la entrada.
> 
> Pedraza es precioso, se come muy bien bajando por una calle peatonal debajo de la plaza mayor, si vas allí has la visita guiada de la antigua cárcel, lo vas a flipar.
> 
> ...



Guijuelo… a solo 200km de Madrid. Pedraza… a solo 150. Y lo del Madrid Arena y el matadero no tiene sentido alguno.


----------



## Tubiegah (27 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> 32.9€ por unos callos? Serán acabados de cortar de la Ayuso ...
> 
> Para tomar unas cervezas y que me pongan unas tapas?
> 
> Sólo Madric, no voy a alquilar coche, ya tengo entradas para el Prado, El Princesa Sofía y para el Cuernabeu.



Para comer te recomiendo el adrede, pero no sé si cerrarán en agosto 









Restaurante Adrede - Madrid


Restaurante en Madrid con comida casera de mercado. Vendrás por la comida y volverás Adrede por la cercanía de las personas.




www.restauranteadrede.com





Y ya más lejos del centro, si tu herederoc es pequeño el Torreón en el Pardo está guay, tienen castillos hinchables gigantes acuáticos, un cholón de columpios y minigranja con gallinas, cabras y algún otro bicho más. Para comer es caro, pero con una fuente conejo y una ensalada coméis los tres de puta madre.

La colonial de huertas también está bien. Comida humilde cubana (posiblemente seais los únicos españoles comiendo) pero bastante buena y en pleno centro. 

Y ya si un día os queréis pegar un homenaje VIEN el Palace, Wellington, Ritz no son tan tan caros como parece, y la diferencia se nota UN BUEBO. El brunch del Palace por ejemplo está de puta madre. Fui este invierno y salí reventado de comida GÜENA y con un pedal de la hostia. Cómo bebas rápido como un servidor la has cagado. Siempre tendrás al tanto a un pacocamarero para rellenarte la copa. 

Y ya si quieres saber algo más, pues usa el puto Google 

Hala Madric


----------



## _Suso_ (27 Jun 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Guijuelo… a solo 200km de Madrid. Pedraza… a solo 150. Y lo del Madrid Arena y el matadero no tiene sentido alguno.



Yo voy de viernes a domingo y me visito todos esos sitios, tan complicado no lo veo, yo llegué el pasado viernes a las cinco y media de la tarde, me dio tiempo de ir a Guiejuelo, ver los campos de lavanda y cenar allí, el sábado estuve por el centro de Madrid y cené en Alcalá y ayer fui a Pedraza y Sepulveda y eso que tenía que estar en el aeropuerto a las siete de la tarde.

Se puede hacer eso o irte a ver la zona de los austrias, el palacio real, el retiro y todos esos temas, que bonitos son, pero ver sólo eso en Madrid de manera constante me parece echar a perder unas vacaciones.

Para eso, se coge la típica guía turística de Madrid y ve lo que sale en las noticias todos los días y que ya ha visto todo dios.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (27 Jun 2022)

No he estado pero me han recomendado el Raimunda, en el Palacio de Linares.


----------



## Tubiegah (27 Jun 2022)

No es por joderte la visita, @Viernes_Negro4 pero el reina Sofía es un poco truño, está mejor el tyssen.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 Jun 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> No es por joderte la visita, @Viernes_Negro4 pero el reina Sofía es un poco truño, está mejor el tyssen.



Lo sé, pero el niño quiere ver el Guernica. Al Thissen también vamos.

Tenemos un presupuesto de mil euros, vamos en AVE, ya he descartado un apartamento con piscina y todo por el precio. Hoy decidiré los días haciendo cuentas con comidas, museos y lo que sea. Vamos a hacer una única cena o comida fuera. El AVE es barato, no llega a los 200 ida y vuelta, y cuatro noches salen, por poco más de 300€ tengo cuatro noches en el centro con apartamento habitable y cocina (Madrid no es un robo como otros sitios). También llevo 100 euros en museos, y eso que he pillado varios gratis ... 5 días con cuatro noches supongo que será la elección, para tener unos 400€ para gastar los cinco días (si no se gastan mejor y no creo que los gastemos), a 80€ por día.

Me podría gastar bastantemás, pero ya le he dicho a mi mugera que este año es innegociable, tope máximo y la pasta de las vacaciones se queda en España.



Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No he estado pero me han recomendado el Raimunda, en el Palacio de Linares.



Está cerrado en agosto, creo, al verlo iba a hacer una excepción por la carta y los vinos que no son caros en comparación con otros sitios, pero va a ser que no.


----------



## JimTonic (27 Jun 2022)

joder cabrones, este año cuando regrese a madrid de vacaciones voy a cargar 10 cajas de callos

que hambre me ha entrado


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (27 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Lo sé, pero el niño quiere ver el Guernica. Al Thissen también vamos.
> 
> Tenemos un presupuesto de mil euros, vamos en AVE, ya he descartado un apartamento con piscina y todo por el precio. Hoy decidiré los días haciendo cuentas con comidas, museos y lo que sea. Vamos a hacer una única cena o comida fuera. El AVE es barato, no llega a los 200 ida y vuelta, y cuatro noches salen, por poco más de 300€ tengo cuatro noches en el centro con apartamento habitable y cocina (Madrid no es un robo como otros sitios). También llevo 100 euros en museos, y eso que he pillado varios gratis ... 5 días con cuatro noches supongo que será la elección, para tener unos 400€ para gastar los cinco días (si no se gastan mejor y no creo que los gastemos), a 80€ por día.
> 
> ...



Si te molan los parques te recomiendo la quinta de los molinos y sobre todo el jardin del capricho , ambos en linea 5 de metro. El segundo solo abre findes y festivos. Ambos son gratuitos.


----------



## JimTonic (27 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Lo sé, pero el niño quiere ver el Guernica. Al Thissen también vamos.
> 
> Tenemos un presupuesto de mil euros, vamos en AVE, ya he descartado un apartamento con piscina y todo por el precio. Hoy decidiré los días haciendo cuentas con comidas, museos y lo que sea. Vamos a hacer una única cena o comida fuera. El AVE es barato, no llega a los 200 ida y vuelta, y cuatro noches salen, por poco más de 300€ tengo cuatro noches en el centro con apartamento habitable y cocina (Madrid no es un robo como otros sitios). También llevo 100 euros en museos, y eso que he pillado varios gratis ... 5 días con cuatro noches supongo que será la elección, para tener unos 400€ para gastar los cinco días (si no se gastan mejor y no creo que los gastemos), a 80€ por día.
> 
> ...




si vas con mucho tiempo intenta pillar de 18 a 20 las entradas gratis del museo del prado


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 Jun 2022)

Está cerrado en agosto, creo, al verlo iba a hacer una excepción por la carta y los vinos que no son


JimTonic dijo:


> si vas con mucho tiempo intenta pillar de 18 a 20 las entradas gratis del museo del prado



Ya las tengo ... ^^

Ya tengo controlados unos garitos de tapeo por donde vamos a estar.


----------



## Th89 (27 Jun 2022)

La Roma no va a ir al Gamper al final, supongo que prefieren jugar contra rivales más competitivos para ir cogiendo rodaje.

Siempre les quedará el Andorra de Piqué.


----------



## Andr3ws (27 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Te mando por privado las coordenadas del club Monchy's en Chueca donde suelo quedar con @Obiwanchernobil.



Ya os lo he dicho varias veces, cuidado con la viruela del mono.


----------



## Andr3ws (27 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Lo sé, pero el niño quiere ver el Guernica. Al Thissen también vamos.
> 
> Tenemos un presupuesto de mil euros, vamos en AVE, ya he descartado un apartamento con piscina y todo por el precio. Hoy decidiré los días haciendo cuentas con comidas, museos y lo que sea. Vamos a hacer una única cena o comida fuera. El AVE es barato, no llega a los 200 ida y vuelta, y cuatro noches salen, por poco más de 300€ tengo cuatro noches en el centro con apartamento habitable y cocina (Madrid no es un robo como otros sitios). También llevo 100 euros en museos, y eso que he pillado varios gratis ... 5 días con cuatro noches supongo que será la elección, para tener unos 400€ para gastar los cinco días (si no se gastan mejor y no creo que los gastemos), a 80€ por día.
> 
> ...



El tiempo que vas a perder en el reina sofia dedícalo al museo naval. Es una puta joya de museo al lado Del Prado. Museo de América, museo Cerralbo, panteón de los hombres ilustres….
Los museos suelen tener algún momento de visita gratuita, domingos tarde, ultimas dos horas del día o algo así, aprovéchalo si solo quieres ver un cuadro. 
Para comer tienes trillones de sitios. Define un poco lo que quieras comer para que te indiquemos. 
A 30 m de Cibeles hay una cervecería chulisima donde merece la pena apretarse una Guiness. Se llama James Joyce Irish Pub, y los días de partido de Rugby (jugando Francia o Inglaterra) se lía buena allí. Si el Raimunda que te han recomendado está abierto, queda a menos de 1 minuto andando. 
Más cositas, palacio real (armeria) y jardines sabatini (gratis), parque del oeste (Templo de Debod, gratis) al atardecer….
Céntrate en una zona y muévete en metro para evitar los calores. 

Y bueno ningún español debería morir sin visitar alguna vez en su vida el Monasterio del Escorial. A tiro de cercanías desde Atocha.


----------



## Chispeante (27 Jun 2022)

Hablando de turistear por Madrid, mi recomendación es no perderse La Rosaleda, y de paso subirse al Teleférico que es una horterada de lo más simpática. Para reponer fuerzas con un coste muy moderado yo iría al Bar Los Bocadillos, en Marqués de Urquijo . No muy lejos de La Rosaleda están los frescos de Goya de San Antonio de la Florida. Y por la zona también cae el templo de Debod. Se alejan de los circuitos y visitas habituales y son realmente curiosos. Ya por el centro están dos de las Iglesias más bonitas de la Madrid que es San Antonio de los Alemanes y el Real Oratorio de Caballero de Gracia, es un estilo neoclásico completamente distinto, pero que a mí personalmente me encanta. Indudablemente hay otras más opciones más espectaculares y conocidas que no puedes perderte, pero estas que te recomiendo son menos concurridas y originales.

Si tienes tiempo de salir de la Capital, sin duda no hay que perderse San Lorenzo de El Escorial, con diferencia el pueblo más bonito de Madrid y rematar visitando los mejores jardines de España en el Palacio de la Granja. Para mí uno de los lugares con más encanto de Europa. Si lo que quieres es ver campos de lavanda, los de Brihuega, a unos 100 kms de Madrid, son espectaculares.

p.d. Acabo de ver que Andr3ws coincidimos en varias recomendaciones. Sin duda San Lorenzo de El Escorial estaría entre mis prioridades.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Compañeros, me voy en agosto unos días a Madric, con la parienta y mi hijoc.
> 
> Agradecería que algún gato me diera algún consejo para comer o cenar bien y qué visitar que se salgo un poco del circuito guiri habitual.
> 
> Prometo fotos visitando el *PIPABEUC*.




Villaverde bajo, en ese barrio hay una gran gastronomia.

Lavapiés, es una de las zonas de Madrid con mejores hoteles.

Carabanchel, la zona bohemia por excelencia, los fines de semana está llena de artistas callejeros exponiendo sus obras.

Vallecas, allí encontrarás la mejor oferta de teatros, es el broadway madrileño.


Cualquier duda consultame.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No he estado pero me han recomendado el Raimunda, en el Palacio de Linares.




Ese club es nuevo no?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 Jun 2022)

2680 euros en ropa hortera


----------



## Roedr (28 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> 2680 euros en ropa hortera



Estafar a ricos subnormales borra pecados.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Villaverde bajo, en ese barrio hay una gran gastronomia.
> 
> Lavapiés, es una de las zonas de Madrid con mejores hoteles.
> 
> ...



Qué cabrón...


----------



## El amigo (28 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Villaverde bajo, en ese barrio hay una gran gastronomia.
> 
> Lavapiés, es una de las zonas de Madrid con mejores hoteles.
> 
> ...




       
No tienes precio como guía turístico.


----------



## feps (28 Jun 2022)

Si el Madrid no se deshace de Jovic, Mayoral y Mariano, no traerá a nadie. Me temo que acabaremos quedándonos con Mariano y que sea lo que Dios quiera.


----------



## Silluzollope (28 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Si el Madrid no se deshace de Jovic, Mayoral y Mariano, no traerá a nadie. Me temo que acabaremos quedándonos con Mariano y que sea lo que Dios quiera.



Bueno, Mariano ha dicho que este año “quiere salir”. Ya es un avance especio al año pasado donde le ofrecieron quedarse en el rayo completando el Madrid la ficha y aún así se negó.
Se irá, aunque el Madrid le tendrá que pagar parte del sueldo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 Jun 2022)

Futuro jugador del Madrid yendo al museo del Prado siguiendo la norma de etiqueta que le ha recomendado Sergio Ramos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Jun 2022)

Que nuevos mamadous tenemos hoy?


----------



## xilebo (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## feps (28 Jun 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Bueno, Mariano ha dicho que este año “quiere salir”. Ya es un avance especio al año pasado donde le ofrecieron quedarse en el rayo completando el Madrid la ficha y aún así se negó.
> Se irá, aunque el Madrid le tendrá que pagar parte del sueldo.



Ojalá suceda, pero no lo tengo yo tan claro vistos los antecedentes de este jugador. Si se marchasen tanto él como Jovic, el club se quedaría con Mayoral como delantero suplente que para mí no da el nivel.


----------



## feps (28 Jun 2022)

El Madrid a punto de fichar a Jesús Fortea, perla de la cantera atlética


Real Madrid y Atlético de Madrid han roto su pacto de no agresión a nivel de cantera. Este acuerdo verbal entre presidentes estuvo vigente más de tres lustros y consistía en la prohibición de ir a por cualquier futbolista del otro club. El primer fichaje tras esta ruptura es Jesús Fortea (2007...




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## Scardanelli (28 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ojalá suceda, pero no lo tengo yo tan claro vistos los antecedentes de este jugador. Si se marchasen tanto él como Jovic, el club se quedaría con Mayoral como delantero suplente que para mí no da el nivel.



El Madrid parece que quiere largar a Jovic, Mariano y a su tercer goleador, Ausencio, y no fichar nada arriba. Solo Borja y Latasa. Parece un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El Madrid parece que quiere largar a Jovic, Mariano y a su tercer goleador, Ausencio, y no fichar nada arriba. Solo Borja y Latasa. Parece un plan sin fisuras.



No dudes que van a fichar arriba.

Hay un extenso mercado de ejemplares.


----------



## Ulises 33 (28 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El Madrid parece que quiere largar a Jovic, Mariano y a su tercer goleador, Ausencio, y no fichar nada arriba. Solo Borja y Latasa. Parece un plan sin fisuras.



El Madrid todo lo hace mal, eso es sabido, y además, gana por suerte.
Este foro por momentos parece el Sport.


----------



## feps (28 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El Madrid parece que quiere largar a Jovic, Mariano y a su tercer goleador, Ausencio, y no fichar nada arriba. Solo Borja y Latasa. Parece un plan sin fisuras.



Pues con un Mundial este otoño, recemos para que no haya lesiones ni graves bajones de forma. Aunque Rodrygo es un 9, me preocupa que no haya recambios solventes en el banquillo. Mayoral me parece un parche. Si se marcharan Jovic, Mayoral y Mariano, entiendo que el Madrid intentaría pescar a Gnabry.


----------



## xilebo (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El Madrid todo lo hace mal, eso es sabido, y además, gana por suerte.
> Este foro por momentos parece el Sport.



Coño, han ganado la copa de Europa y la liga y, muchos, ahora, nos cortamos en criticar, pero el júrgol es eso, un deporte en el que cada aficionado es un entrenador de nivel mundial (yo el primero). Que luego me veo un partido con gente que sí sabe y me gusta incluso más que forear por aquí diciendo barbaridades (tengo un par de hamijos que han sido jugadores). Mis hamijos ven lo que pasa de verdad en el campo y si tal gol es por un fallo o te dicen que este se queda allí y se mueve por tal y Pascual, y van tirando de la cerveza poco a poco (me lo paso mejor en el floro y chateando con un par de locos que conozco)... pero vamos, yo me miro un partido cuando no estoy con ellos y me levanto a mear 5 veces, me pillo un cacho pepino para no comer porquerías, cuando me acabo el pepino tiro de sobras, si no hay, pues frutos secos, si no doritos o mierdas por el estilo, si me apetece beber y tengo vino me voy levantando para echarme un dedito (para no beber mucho), y luego ya los cubatas. 

Si no podemos criticar qué hacemos? 

Luego la mayoría de por aquí nos reímos de nosotros mismos. Mira @Obiwanchernobil , se ha convertido en un meme que deja cientos de mensajes a la semana pidiendo más niggas.



.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Coño, han ganado la copa de Europa y la liga, blablabla
> Si no podemos criticar qué hacemos?
> 
> Luego la mayoría de por aquí nos reímos de nosotros mismos. Mira @Obiwanchernobil , se ha convertido en un meme que deja cientos de mensajes a la semana pidiendo más niggas.
> .



Es que ya ni pone videos de perros siquiera...


----------



## El Juani (28 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El Madrid todo lo hace mal, eso es sabido, y además, gana por suerte.
> Este foro por momentos parece el Sport.



Siempre hemos sido así. Una afición que critica todo. Es la máxima exigencia del club de clubes. Me gustaría que muchas aficiones tuvieran dicha autocrítica.


----------



## Scardanelli (28 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El Madrid todo lo hace mal, eso es sabido, y además, gana por suerte.
> Este foro por momentos parece el Sport.



Hay que venderlo todo, estar calladito y apretar fuerte.


----------



## el johni (28 Jun 2022)

Sobre el estadio, me cuesta creer que el resultado final no vaya a ser una mezcla paco de moderno y antiguo.

Visto por fuera seguro que queda moderno pero todo el interior tiene como 80 años y ya me extrañaría que el resultado final no fuera un cantazo de puro paquismo español.

Esperemos que todo quede en un susto y sea todo moderno impoluto como una nave espacial pero...


----------



## manutartufo (28 Jun 2022)

Yo vendia a jovic,Mariano y ausencio, y ya con hueco esperaba a que el mercado macerase a ver qué delanteros podemos fichar sin volvernos locos.


----------



## El Juani (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## el johni (28 Jun 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> Yo vendia a jovic,Mariano y ausencio, y ya con hueco esperaba a que el mercado macerase a ver qué delanteros podemos fichar sin volvernos locos.



Si no se quiere ir ninguno. Está el Madrid esperando a que se vayan para fichar y no puede. Ni esos tres ni Hazard se quieren ir.


----------



## El Juani (28 Jun 2022)

el johni dijo:


> Si no se quiere ir ninguno. Está el Madrid esperando a que se vayan para fichar y no puede. Ni esos tres ni Hazard se quieren ir.



Si no me equivoco el Fenerbahçe ha ofrecido a Mariano salario más alto que lo que tiene en el Madrid. Otra cosa es lo que comentes, que acepte y se pire. Pero me da a mi que...


----------



## manutartufo (28 Jun 2022)

el johni dijo:


> Si no se quiere ir ninguno. Está el Madrid esperando a que se vayan para fichar y no puede. Ni esos tres ni Hazard se quieren ir.



Pero no hay que echarlos, hay que valorarlos y venderlos y no filtrar que se quiere o no . Una vez fuera a
fichar.


----------



## el johni (28 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Si no me equivoco el Fenerbahçe ha ofrecido a Mariano salario más alto que lo que tiene en el Madrid. Otra cosa es lo que comentes, que acepte y se pire. Pero me da a mi que...



Ser suplente del Madrid es la vida soñada de todo hombre. Te pagan una millonada por entrenar 2 horas al día y sin el esfuerzo de jugar o incluso viajar disfrutas de calidad de vida máxima. A mí me tendrían que sacar los militares para ir de jugador titular a Turquía.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 Jun 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Es que ya ni pone videos de perros siquiera...



Bueno, ayer me hizo una ruta turística chulísima para ir a Madric, le estoy echando aceite a la pistola que tengo y viendo qué tal está.

Haz el favor de poner ñiñiñiñi y no blablabla, es más del *FLORO*.



el johni dijo:


> Ser suplente del Madrid es la vida soñada de todo hombre. Te pagan una millonada por entrenar 2 horas al día y sin el esfuerzo de jugar o incluso viajar disfrutas de calidad de vida máxima. A mí me tendrían que sacar los militares para ir de jugador titular a Turquía.



Depende ... Estambul no está mal y tb hay chortinas. Y por el alcohol no es problema, una llamadita a Guti para que aconseje garitos y ni tan mal.


----------



## Paobas (28 Jun 2022)

el johni dijo:


> Sobre el estadio, me cuesta creer que el resultado final no vaya a ser una mezcla paco de moderno y antiguo.
> 
> Visto por fuera seguro que queda moderno pero todo el interior tiene como 80 años y ya me extrañaría que el resultado final no fuera un cantazo de puro paquismo español.
> 
> Esperemos que todo quede en un susto y sea todo moderno impoluto como una nave espacial pero...



El listo de burbuja.info


----------



## Andr3ws (28 Jun 2022)

Me descojono. 
Estoy de vacaciones en Cantabria y en la habitación de al lado tengo a una abuela de 80 años que tiene puesto día y noche en la TV a toda hostia Real Madrid TV. Ahora mismo los mejores goles de las finales de las Champions. 

Luego por la noche la peli PACO diaria que ponen.


----------



## Andr3ws (28 Jun 2022)

el johni dijo:


> Sobre el estadio, me cuesta creer que el resultado final no vaya a ser una mezcla paco de moderno y antiguo.
> 
> Visto por fuera seguro que queda moderno pero todo el interior tiene como 80 años y ya me extrañaría que el resultado final no fuera un cantazo de puro paquismo español.
> 
> Esperemos que todo quede en un susto y sea todo moderno impoluto como una nave espacial pero...



Flopper “Faraón” Pérez dejará un estadio top. No tengo dudas.


----------



## feps (28 Jun 2022)

Algunos se creerán incluso que los asientos van a ser de anea. A 400€ la entrada, poco se puede esperar


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (28 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que nuevos mamadous tenemos hoy?



500 recién traidos de Melilla.
Van a volver a refundar el extinto Madrid C.
Van a crear hasta el Madrid M.
Así ya los tienen y no se los tienen que disputar a los jeques.

Ah y nkuku, ese también viene.

Valverde fuera.


----------



## el johni (28 Jun 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> El listo de burbuja.info



Te guardo el post tonto de los cojones


----------



## Gashegodemierda (28 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Villaverde bajo, en ese barrio hay una gran gastronomia.
> 
> Lavapiés, es una de las zonas de Madrid con mejores hoteles.
> 
> ...



ijoeputa...


----------



## feps (28 Jun 2022)

Se está diciendo que hay bastantes papeletas de que Asensio agote su contrato para así tener una buena prima de fichaje, aunque le suponga ser el jugador número 16 de la plantilla de cara a jugar. Ancelotti apenas contaría con él.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> , me pillo un cacho pepino para no comer porquerías, cuando me acabo el pepino tiro de sobras, si no hay, pues frutos secos, si no doritos o mierdas por el estilo, si me apetece beber y tengo vino me voy levantando para echarme un dedito (para no beber mucho), y luego ya los cubatas. .




Te recomiendo las cortezas de gorrino sabor barbacoa del grupo IFA en udaco, 1'25 euros el bote de sabrosas cortezas de gorrino. 
También tienen las cortezas de gorrino de toda la vida por solo un euro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Se está diciendo que hay bastantes papeletas de que Asensio agote su contrato para así tener una buena prima de fichaje, aunque le suponga ser el jugador número 16 de la plantilla de cara a jugar. Ancelotti apenas contaría con él.




Ausencio es subnormal, solo le mete goles al Getafe y Ancelotti le ha tenido que poner por orden, si encima se pone con chorradas de no renovar y no sé que mierdas a la grada.


----------



## feps (28 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ausencio es subnormal, solo le mete goles al Getafe y Ancelotti le ha tenido que poner por orden, si encima se pone con chorradas de no renovar y no sé que mierdas a la grada.



Para un jugador como él, pasarse un año chupando banquillo como Jovic, sería letal. Su cotización caería mucho. Asensio se debe creer Gnabry o quizá mejor todavía.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Para un jugador como él, pasarse un año chupando banquillo como Jovic, sería letal. Su cotización caería mucho. Asensio se debe creer Gnabry o quizá mejor todavía.



Patada y a correr, 40 kilos a los monguer del arsenal que siempre pican.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Se está diciendo que hay bastantes papeletas de que Asensio agote su contrato para así tener una buena prima de fichaje, aunque le suponga ser el jugador número 16 de la plantilla de cara a jugar. Ancelotti apenas contaría con él.





Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ausencio es subnormal, solo le mete goles al Getafe y Ancelotti le ha tenido que poner por orden, si encima se pone con chorradas de no renovar y no sé que mierdas a la grada.



Creo que tras Morata es de los jugadores mas sobrevalorados por su entorno que se me vienen a la cabeza.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (28 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Por lo menos se ve más blanco que el nuestro.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feps (28 Jun 2022)

Troleando al Atleti.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Jun 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Creo que tras Morata es de los jugadores mas sobrevalorados por su entorno que se me vienen a la cabeza.




Totalmente, es lastimoso verle este año celebrar goles contra descendidos como si fueran al Bayer.
No le han dado boleto todavía porque tenemos pocos jugadores nacionales en el once.
Le metió dos goles al Barcelona y a vivir el cabron, le pone en la banda y no es rápido ni tiene regate, es el horror.


----------



## Th89 (28 Jun 2022)

¿Aceptaríais a Neymar cedido pagando el sueldo los moros? Se comenta que se lo quieren quitar a cualquier precio.

Es un exfutbolista, pero un tío con talento y con ganas de desquitarse ahora que lo tratan como basura podría ser interesante. 

Igual con Pintus hasta se pone en forma


----------



## Th89 (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 Jun 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> ¿Aceptaríais a Neymar cedido pagando el sueldo los moros? Se comenta que se lo quieren quitar a cualquier precio.
> 
> Es un exfutbolista, pero un tío con talento y con ganas de desquitarse ahora que lo tratan como basura podría ser interesante.
> 
> Igual con Pintus hasta se pone en forma



No os lo ceden ni con tu polla, y si lo hacen sospecha.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Jun 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Creo que tras Morata es de los jugadores mas sobrevalorados por su entorno que se me vienen a la cabeza.



Al estilo Ferran y ni te cuento Eric.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (28 Jun 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> ¿Aceptaríais a Neymar cedido pagando el sueldo los moros? Se comenta que se lo quieren quitar a cualquier precio.
> 
> Es un exfutbolista, pero un tío con talento y con ganas de desquitarse ahora que lo tratan como basura podría ser interesante.
> 
> Igual con Pintus hasta se pone en forma



Yo sí.

En parte porque es muy buen futbolista si se pone, pero sobre todo porque después de la temporada pasada necesitamos chutes de emociones fuertes y lo de este hombre puede ser épico.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Jun 2022)

Th89 dijo:


>



Me cae bien Salinas. Foreva fan.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Bueno, ayer me hizo una ruta turística chulísima para ir a Madric, le estoy echando aceite a la pistola que tengo y viendo qué tal está.
> 
> Haz el favor de poner ñiñiñiñi y no blablabla, es más del *FLORO*.
> 
> ...



No te fíes, te quiere llevar por barrios gays y chungos para llevarse él tajada.


----------



## Chispeante (28 Jun 2022)

Th89 dijo:


>



Salinas ha estado imperial, les ha pegado unos pollazos en la cara que han terminado todos bailando la jota. Eso sí, desde ahora es un faixista, machista opresor y torturador de gatitos.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No te fíes, te quiere llevar por barrios gays y chungos para llevarse él tajada.



Tu tranki, que ya sé que es un maricón del Rayo.


----------



## xilebo (28 Jun 2022)

*Burla la seguridad del Bernabéu, escala a la cubierta y nos deja una imagen nunca antes vista*

El fotógrafo y youtuber Allprex descubrió cómo se hizo una foto que ya es historia. Pueden ver el vídeo completo en el canal de Youtube de Allprex.


----------



## feps (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## feps (28 Jun 2022)

Jojojojo









La jueza investigará a Rubiales y a Piqué por administración desleal y corrupción en los negocios


El juzgado de Majadahonda admite a trámite la querella interpuesta por el presidente de CENAFE, Miguel Ángel Galán, y solicita a la Fiscalía Anticorrupción que se pronuncie sobre su competencia




www.epe.es


----------



## Paobas (28 Jun 2022)

el johni dijo:


> Te guardo el post tonto de los cojones



Ya tiene Floper previsto consultar a El Johni para la reforma interior del estadio y salvar al club del paquismo. Descansamos en buenas manos.


----------



## Andr3ws (28 Jun 2022)

Este va a venir más cansado de lo que se fue.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Jun 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> ¿Aceptaríais a Neymar cedido pagando el sueldo los moros? Se comenta que se lo quieren quitar a cualquier precio.
> 
> Es un exfutbolista, pero un tío con talento y con ganas de desquitarse ahora que lo tratan como basura podría ser interesante.
> 
> Igual con Pintus hasta se pone en forma




Neymar no era aceptable en el Madrid ni cuando era delgado, ya me dirás qué acentos con un tío que no corre y que vive de hacerle bicicletas al banderín de corner.
Como no tenemos pocos obesos para celebrar que los hemos largado traemos al rey de los obesos.
Así si a los brasileños les falta el canto un duro para ser unos viva la vida les traemos a este para que les enseñe.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Jun 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo sí.
> 
> En parte porque es muy buen futbolista si se pone, pero sobre todo porque después de la temporada pasada necesitamos chutes de emociones fuertes y lo de este hombre puede ser épico.




Madre mía qué nos dure mucho el Florencio, entre los nkuku y Neymar dejábais el Madrid bonito     

Los ejemplares de mamadou son más profesionales además de que corren.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Este va a venir más cansado de lo que se fue.



Este no va a volver a correr en su puta vida, subida de sueldo y a cebarse.


----------



## Woden (29 Jun 2022)

Vender


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Coño, han ganado la copa de Europa y la liga y, muchos, ahora, nos cortamos en criticar, pero el júrgol es eso, un deporte en el que cada aficionado es un entrenador de nivel mundial (yo el primero). Que luego me veo un partido con gente que sí sabe y me gusta incluso más que forear por aquí diciendo barbaridades (tengo un par de hamijos que han sido jugadores). Mis hamijos ven lo que pasa de verdad en el campo y si tal gol es por un fallo o te dicen que este se queda allí y se mueve por tal y Pascual, y van tirando de la cerveza poco a poco (me lo paso mejor en el floro y chateando con un par de locos que conozco)... pero vamos, yo me miro un partido cuando no estoy con ellos y me levanto a mear 5 veces, me pillo un cacho pepino para no comer porquerías, cuando me acabo el pepino tiro de sobras, si no hay, pues frutos secos, si no doritos o mierdas por el estilo, si me apetece beber y tengo vino me voy levantando para echarme un dedito (para no beber mucho), y luego ya los cubatas.
> 
> Si no podemos criticar qué hacemos?
> 
> ...



PUedes criticar todo lo que te de la gana, faltaría más, pero luego están los que se lo creen o parecen unos putos amargados, pero que cada uno se amargue como quiera. Eso no cambia que algunos parecen seguir el juego a los ciudadanos periodistas, ellos comen de decir sus mierdas, y que esto parece el foro del sport o del inmundo deportivo.

En este video Marcos López se mea en los supuestos expertos de fútbol, con sus mismas armas, estadísticas, ah, eso si, sin creerse las milongas que venden.


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Siempre hemos sido así. Una afición que critica todo. Es la máxima exigencia del club de clubes. Me gustaría que muchas aficiones tuvieran dicha autocrítica.



Una es autocrítica y otro parece el trilero mayor del multiverso o el chiringuito de mierdones. ES como Lobo Carrasco, jugador del montón que ahora va presumiendo comparándose con Thierry Henry o dando lecciones a Vinicius. Con los años prefiero disfrutar y pasar de los ciudadanos periodistas.


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



ESte es subnormal, pero no tanto como sus votontos. Este es el inútil que critica a Courtois por algo que no ha dicho, pero son las costumbres de los que embisten y de los antimadridistas.


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 Jun 2022)

Th89 dijo:


>



Julio Salinas los ha fulminado con un poquito de sentido común, es lo que tiene el supremacismo cagalán, que no se enteran de na.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Jun 2022)

Este vídeo me recuerda a como ha sido la historia del Madrid en esta champions, levantándose una y otra vez...


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 Jun 2022)

Unas risas con este genio del doblaje:


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (29 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Te recomiendo las cortezas de gorrino sabor barbacoa del grupo IFA en udaco, 1'25 euros el bote de sabrosas cortezas de gorrino.
> También tienen las cortezas de gorrino de toda la vida por solo un euro.



ya no le das a los sabrosos huevos kinder??. Eran ciertamente algo muy sabroso.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (29 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Este va a venir más cansado de lo que se fue.



Cómo les gustan los travelos a los macaquinhos


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (29 Jun 2022)

Joder tío, estaba decidido a mandar a la mierda al Madrid por su afropolítica,
pero es que ves a los soplapollas del barcelona y NO AL RASISMO. Y a ver si les meten 8.

Además EL MADRID HA FICHADO A UN BLANCO pero para el juvenil

Fortea, canterano del Atlético, ya es nuevo jugador del Real Madrid


Le han guindao al Atleti a la joya del juvenil. Mi padre que se ha visto la copa del rey esa de los chavales y la youth liga dice que es un máquina.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Jun 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> ya no le das a los sabrosos huevos kinder??. Eran ciertamente algo muy sabroso.



Hay tiempo para todo estimado forero.


----------



## feps (29 Jun 2022)

Jovic definitivamente se va a la Fiore, y si Mariano se niega a marcharse como parece, Borja Mayoral es muy probable que también se vaya. Tranquiliza mucho saber que, si vienen mal dadas, Mariano será nuestro delantero centro.


----------



## Tubiegah (29 Jun 2022)

¿qué puñetas llevarán los güebos quinder para que no se derritan en la mano?


----------



## feps (29 Jun 2022)

Estoy de acuerdo en que el Madrid no debería dejar escapar a Ceballos, porque es de largo uno de los mejores centrocampistas españoles. Salvando bastante las distancias podría ser el relevo de Modric.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jun 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> ya no le das a los sabrosos huevos kinder??. Eran ciertamente algo muy sabroso.



También se dejó la 4 quesos de casa tarradellas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jun 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Joder tío, estaba decidido a mandar a la mierda al Madrid por su afropolítica,
> pero es que ves a los soplapollas del barcelona y NO AL RASISMO. Y a ver si les meten 8.
> 
> Además EL MADRID HA FICHADO A UN BLANCO pero para el juvenil
> ...



Va siendo hora de tratarles a ellos como nos tratan a nosotros. Al pateti ni agua.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> También se dejó la 4 quesos de casa tarradellas.



Hay que ir variando...


----------



## El Juani (29 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Una es autocrítica y otro parece el trilero mayor del multiverso o el chiringuito de mierdones. ES como Lobo Carrasco, jugador del montón que ahora va presumiendo comparándose con Thierry Henry o dando lecciones a Vinicius. Con los años prefiero disfrutar y pasar de los ciudadanos periodistas.



Hemos sido siempre de criticar. Y de tener la afición dividida en muchos aspectos. Recuerdas cuando estaba Mourinho? Con Zidane igual. 

Y con el tema de la gestión igual. Ya ni te digo tema juego, táctico y demás, cuando cualquier cosa era silbidos o cuando se ficha.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Va siendo hora de tratarles a ellos como nos tratan a nosotros. Al pateti ni agua.



Exacto joder!!!!!! Así se habla!!!!!!
Todo por Catalunya!!!!!
Olimpiadas 2030 en Tarrasa!!!!!!


----------



## VYP de Álava (29 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Una es autocrítica y otro parece el trilero mayor del multiverso o el chiringuito de mierdones. ES como Lobo Carrasco, jugador del montón que ahora va presumiendo comparándose con Thierry Henry o dando lecciones a Vinicius. Con los años prefiero disfrutar y pasar de los ciudadanos periodistas.



No te olvides del panocha


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Exacto joder!!!!!! Así se habla!!!!!!
> Todo por Catalunya!!!!!
> Olimpiadas 2030 en Tarrasa!!!!!!



En Tarrasa precisamente. Como sabes donde están los mamadous.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En Tarrasa precisamente. Como sabes donde están los mamadous.



Los mamadous son universales, como las pilas triple A


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (29 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Va siendo hora de tratarles a ellos como nos tratan a nosotros. Al pateti ni agua.



Canterano que despunte, chequera y a valdebebas.
Luego pancartitas y no pasillos. Esta vez con razón.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (29 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Jovic definitivamente se va a la Fiore, y si Mariano se niega a marcharse como parece, Borja Mayoral es muy probable que también se vaya. Tranquiliza mucho saber que, si vienen mal dadas, Mariano será nuestro delantero centro.



Nada nuevo.
White flight


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jun 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Canterano que despunte, chequera y a valdebebas.
> Luego pancartitas y no pasillos. Esta vez con razón.



Así es. Se acabaron los buenos gestos y ser buenos con ellos.


----------



## Agente Coulson (29 Jun 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> ¿Aceptaríais a Neymar cedido pagando el sueldo los moros? Se comenta que se lo quieren quitar a cualquier precio.
> 
> Es un exfutbolista, pero un tío con talento y con ganas de desquitarse ahora que lo tratan como basura podría ser interesante.
> 
> Igual con Pintus hasta se pone en forma



El problema es que ya tenemos a Hazard, de un perfil similar y con la misma problemática.


----------



## xilebo (29 Jun 2022)

*‘Golden’ Camavinga*

Es el único candidato del Real Madrid al Golden Boy 2022 y, a su vez, el máximo favorito. Bellingham, Gavi y Gravenberch se presentan como principales rivales.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hay que ir variando...



¿Y los Monsters?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (29 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Totalmente, es lastimoso verle este año celebrar goles contra descendidos como si fueran al Bayer.
> No le han dado boleto todavía porque tenemos pocos jugadores nacionales en el once.
> Le metió dos goles al Barcelona y a vivir el cabron, le pone en la banda y no es rápido ni tiene regate, es el horror.



Me recuerda a Michel, con mas gol, pero igual de poco desborde, igual de señorito e igual de engreido. No se a quien le sobara los webos cual Valderrama....


----------



## Roedr (29 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



jaja pinocho Almeida cada vez resulta más patético.


----------



## El Juani (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## Andr3ws (29 Jun 2022)

Buenas noches!


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Jun 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Me recuerda a Michel, con mas gol, pero igual de poco desborde, igual de señorito e igual de engreido. No se a quien le sobara los webos cual Valderrama....



Supongo que tú recuerdas al Míchel de 1994. El Míchel de 1986 no tenía mucho que envidiar al mejor Figo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *‘Golden’ Camavinga*
> 
> Es el único candidato del Real Madrid al Golden Boy 2022 y, a su vez, el máximo favorito. Bellingham, Gavi y Gravenberch se presentan como principales rivales.



Lo más normal es que lo gane ansu Fati un año más por su gran campaña.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Jun 2022)

Bueno venga, que alguien nos ponga al día de los nuevo mamad.... digo rumores de fichajes que tenemos hoy.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (30 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Supongo que tú recuerdas al Míchel de 1994. El Míchel de 1986 no tenía mucho que envidiar al mejor Figo.



Desgraciadamente en 1986 yo estaba mas interesado en Los Mosqueperros o en Barrio Sesamo que en el futbol...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Supongo que tú recuerdas al Míchel de 1994. El Míchel de 1986 no tenía mucho que envidiar al mejor Figo.




Que tienes 70 años talivan? @Taliván Hortográfico

Respecto a lo que dices, Michel centraba muy bien, pero lo del regate ya como que no.
Compararle con Figo me parece algo exagerado sinceramente.


En otro orden de cosas, espero que fiche a son, si no es así alguna joven estrella emergente como mbuku kalane sería un buen suplente de benzema


----------



## xilebo (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>




Dybala parecía que iba a romoer en gran jugador...y bueno es pero desde luego no lo que vendían.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (30 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Dybala parecía que iba a romoer en gran jugador...y bueno es pero desde luego no lo que vendían.



Tras la temporada en que fue finalista champions lo esperaba siendo ,junto con Grisman en España, el relevo de Messi y Cristiano en esta decada....si es que tengo un ojo que mas me vale Dios me conserve el oido...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que tienes 70 años talivan? @Taliván Hortográfico
> 
> Respecto a lo que dices, Michel centraba muy bien, pero lo del regate ya como que no.
> Compararle con Figo me parece algo exagerado sinceramente.
> ...



Pero si tú no viste jugar a Míchel. El Míchel hasta el 90 no tenía nada que envidiarle a Figo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero si tú no viste jugar a Míchel. El Míchel hasta el 90 no tenía nada que envidiarle a Figo.



El Figo de sus mejores años está a años luz de lo que haya sido Michel alguna vez en su vida...y de la mayoría de jugadores dicho sea de paso,que le pregunten a Roberto Carlos a ver qué opina.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> "¡Anakin!, solo con los mamadous conseguirás ese poder que ansias, ¡El poder que salvará a padme!".
> 
> "Pero Lord palpatine, ¿No puedo conseguir ese poder sin los mamadous?".
> 
> "!No anakin!, Ese poder solo es posible con los mamadous".



Los nacionalpagafantas estais que os salís


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero si tú no viste jugar a Míchel. El Míchel hasta el 90 no tenía nada que envidiarle a Figo.



Unos minundis los dos, el Chapi Ferrer se los merienda con sus skills


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Jun 2022)

Me acabo de hacer un delicioso bocadillo de chorizo picante palacio 2'25 euros de céntimo la pieza, acompañado de una deliciosa cola "freeway" 33 céntimos la lata.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Unos minundis los dos, el Chapi Ferrer se los merienda con sus skills



Y Juan Carlos, Calderé y Romerito balones de oro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y Juan Carlos, Calderé y Romerito balones de oro.




Desde que el Madrid ganó la Champions este hilo ya no es el mismo....


----------



## cebollo (30 Jun 2022)

Michel nunca tuvo velocidad ni regate, por sus características se pareció mucho más a Beckham que a Figo. Pero sí creo que Michel en sus mejores años fue mejor que Beckham.


----------



## juantxxxo (30 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Respecto a lo que dices, Michel centraba muy bien, pero lo del regate ya como que no.
> Compararle con Figo me parece algo exagerado sinceramente.



Míchel era muy buen extremo para la época y Hugo Sánchez batió record de goles gracias a él entre otros.

¿Compararlo con Figo? a mí siempre me dio la impresión que el Figo que vimos en el Madrid no tenía nada que ver con las versiones anteriores.
Con el gordito, a pesar de que metió un porrón de goles, lo mismo, pero éste estaba justificado por como tenía las rodillas (hechas puré).


----------



## Ulises 33 (30 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Jovic definitivamente se va a la Fiore, y si Mariano se niega a marcharse como parece, Borja Mayoral es muy probable que también se vaya. Tranquiliza mucho saber que, si vienen mal dadas, Mariano será nuestro delantero centro.



Un fenómeno, en este país había ciudadanos periodistas que lo querían de titular en lugar de Benzema cuando marcó un gol al Cagalona.


----------



## Ulises 33 (30 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Hemos sido siempre de criticar. Y de tener la afición dividida en muchos aspectos. Recuerdas cuando estaba Mourinho? Con Zidane igual.
> 
> Y con el tema de la gestión igual. Ya ni te digo tema juego, táctico y demás, cuando cualquier cosa era silbidos o cuando se ficha.



Sobre todo cuando la gente se deja llevar por los ciudadanos periodistas, si miráis los ´ultimos videos de Miguel SErrano y el Var vais a flipar.


----------



## Ulises 33 (30 Jun 2022)

Ya nadie se acuerda de Gordillo, ese tobillo y esos centros magníficos, cuando los laterales si buscaban línea de fondo.


----------



## El chepa (30 Jun 2022)

¿Alguien me puede explicar de dónde sale la plusvalía de 267M que se va a contabilizar el Barsa para evitar dar pérdidas este año?

Hasta donde sé, reciben 207,5 melones a cambio del 10% de los ingresos de tv de 25 años. Si sus ingresos de la Liga por TV están en unos 165 millones 16,5 millones por año a se iguala a los 207,5 millones a un 5,9%. ¿Bueno? ¿Malo? Será mejor que si te comparas con el Rayo y CVC, pero una ruina si lo comparas con el 2,5% fijo a 30 años que el Madrid tiene por las obras del Bernabéu.

Y esto considerando que los ingresos del Barsa no crecen en 25 años, es decir, tener como estrellas a los Depays y Minguezas de turno. Pero vamos, ¿de dónde sale la plusvalía si esto no es más que la venta a cachos del futuro del Barsa?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Jun 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Míchel era muy buen extremo para la época y Hugo Sánchez batió record de goles gracias a él entre otros.
> 
> ¿Compararlo con Figo? a mí siempre me dio la impresión que el Figo que vimos en el Madrid no tenía nada que ver con las versiones anteriores.
> Con el gordito, a pesar de que metió un porrón de goles, lo mismo, pero éste estaba justificado por como tenía las rodillas (hechas puré).




Figo del Barcelona era la hostia, en el Madrid tuvo buen nivel pero no fue ese jugador.

El gordo hasta cojo era dios macho, que vergüenza que un tío con 15 kilos de sobrepeso humillase a las defensas, pero es que era de otro mundo.


----------



## vurvujo (30 Jun 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Los nacionalpagafantas estais que os salís



Hombre que a estas alturas de la vida no sepas que este va de troll en todos los hilos. Tiene un modo troll diferente para cada hilo. En este solo habla de mamadús.


----------



## vurvujo (30 Jun 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede explicar de dónde sale la plusvalía de 267M que se va a contabilizar el Barsa para evitar dar pérdidas este año?
> 
> Hasta donde sé, reciben 207,5 melones a cambio del 10% de los ingresos de tv de 25 años. Si sus ingresos de la Liga por TV están en unos 165 millones 16,5 millones por año a se iguala a los 207,5 millones a un 5,9%. ¿Bueno? ¿Malo? Será mejor que si te comparas con el Rayo y CVC, pero una ruina si lo comparas con el 2,5% fijo a 30 años que el Madrid tiene por las obras del Bernabéu.
> 
> Y esto considerando que los ingresos del Barsa no crecen en 25 años, es decir, tener como estrellas a los Depays y Minguezas de turno. Pero vamos, ¿de dónde sale la plusvalía si esto no es más que la venta a cachos del futuro del Barsa?



5,9% suena ligeramente alto, pero en unos meses pensemos lo contrario.

Si suben los ingresos televisivos a un ritmo medianamente decente estaríamos hablando de una completa estupidez, porque entonces estamos hablando de tasas de 8 y hasta 10%.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (30 Jun 2022)

llevo días descansando de mamadous, qué paz de espíritu.


----------



## El chepa (30 Jun 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> 5,9% suena ligeramente alto, pero en unos meses pensemos lo contrario.
> 
> Si suben los ingresos televisivos a un ritmo medianamente decente estaríamos hablando de una completa estupidez, porque entonces estamos hablando de tasas de 8 y hasta 10%.



Es que a poco que suban una media del 4% anual, esto se va a un coste del 9%... No creo que el fondo ese Sixth Street se meta ahí por menos.
Lo que no entiendo es que lo que cobran lo contabilicen como ingreso de este ejercicio que acaba hoy, todo plusvalía, como si no entregasen nada a cambio...


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (30 Jun 2022)

Los que hayan visto jugar a la quinta del buitre pueden morir en paz.El mejor futbol que he visto.Hasta que llegó el puto Milán.Y aún no comprendo la cagada con el PSV en semis.En la ida,en el Bernabéu 1-1 y cagada de buyo.En Eindhoven,asedio.A Michel se le sancionó no jugar la Copa de Europa del siguente año por protestas al final del partido.Aquella copa de Europa la mereciamos


----------



## VYP de Álava (30 Jun 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede explicar de dónde sale la plusvalía de 267M que se va a contabilizar el Barsa para evitar dar pérdidas este año?
> 
> Hasta donde sé, reciben 207,5 melones a cambio del 10% de los ingresos de tv de 25 años. Si sus ingresos de la Liga por TV están en unos 165 millones 16,5 millones por año a se iguala a los 207,5 millones a un 5,9%. ¿Bueno? ¿Malo? Será mejor que si te comparas con el Rayo y CVC, pero una ruina si lo comparas con el 2,5% fijo a 30 años que el Madrid tiene por las obras del Bernabéu.
> 
> Y esto considerando que los ingresos del Barsa no crecen en 25 años, es decir, tener como estrellas a los Depays y Minguezas de turno. Pero vamos, ¿de dónde sale la plusvalía si esto no es más que la venta a cachos del futuro del Barsa?



Puede haber algo también de la reversión de las dotaciones a provisiones que hicieron el año pasado, según dijo Freixa


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (30 Jun 2022)

Aviso a navegantes: la patronal europea de clubes, con Al Khelaifi a la cabeza, llama a boicotear a los promotores de la Superliga. A causa de esto, la Roma renunció al Gamper. Buena suerte en la búsqueda de rival para el Trofeo Santiago Bernabeu. 









Al Khelaifi y la ECA presionaron a la Roma para que no fuera al Gamper


El pasado lunes, la Roma anunció de manera sorprendente que rescindía unilateralmente el contrato por el cual disputaría la edición de este año del trofeo Joan Gamper. El anuncio s




www.marca.com


----------



## VYP de Álava (30 Jun 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Aviso a navegantes: la patronal europea de clubes, con Al Khelaifi a la cabeza, llama a boicotear a los promotores de la Superliga. A causa de esto, la Roma renunció al Gamper. Buena suerte en la búsqueda de rival para el Trofeo Santiago Bernabeu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se invita al River, homenaje a Di Stefano y que tome por el culo el profesor de tenis


----------



## feps (30 Jun 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Aviso a navegantes: la patronal europea de clubes, con Al Khelaifi a la cabeza, llama a boicotear a los promotores de la Superliga. A causa de esto, la Roma renunció al Gamper. Buena suerte en la búsqueda de rival para el Trofeo Santiago Bernabeu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Florentino esta noche no duerme. Seguro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Jun 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Los que hayan visto jugar a la quinta del buitre pueden morir en paz.El mejor futbol que he visto.Hasta que llegó el puto Milán.Y aún no comprendo la cagada con el PSV en semis.En la ida,en el Bernabéu 1-1 y cagada de buyo.En Eindhoven,asedio.A Michel se le sancionó no jugar la Copa de Europa del siguente año por protestas al final del partido.Aquella copa de Europa la mereciamos



Ellos tampoco y lo reconocen. Saben que esa copa era suya. Recuerdo volver del colegio para ver el partido, con toda la expectación y cagarla de esa forma. Al año siguiente el superMilan nos barrió.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (30 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Michel nunca tuvo velocidad ni regate, por sus características se pareció mucho más a Beckham que a Figo. Pero sí creo que Michel en sus mejores años fue mejor que Beckham.



Enigüei yo a Michel le tengo crucificao desde lo de italia 90 cuando mi ilusion de españolito de 9 años se fue a tomar por culo porque quito la cara en la barrera y el gol fue a to la escuadra...


----------



## feps (30 Jun 2022)

El Madrid de la Quinta del Buitre se paseó en España durante más de un lustro. Pero le faltaba ser más competitivo, algo que logró desde que llegó Mourinho, responsable indirecto de las cinco champions en la última década. 

El único que tenía sangre y casta de ese Madrid de los 80 no formaba parte de la Quinta, y se llamaba Hugo Sánchez. De hecho, Butragueño a los 25 años (año 1988) ya estaba más preocupado de que no lo lesionaran que de jugar. Era salir al campo con uno menos. Tardaron cuatro años en mandarlo al banquillo porque era un emblema. Para mí Butragueño fue un bluf.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (30 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Madrid de la Quinta del Buitre se paseó en España durante más de un lustro. Pero le faltaba ser más competitivo, algo que logró desde que llegó Mourinho, responsable indirecto de las cinco champions en la última década.
> 
> El único que tenía sangre y casta de ese Madrid de los 80 no formaba parte de la Quinta, y se llamaba Hugo Sánchez. De hecho, Butragueño a los 25 años (año 1988) ya estaba más preocupado de que no lo lesionaran que de jugar. Era salir al campo con uno menos. Tardaron cuatro años en mandarlo al banquillo porque era un emblema. Para mí Butragueño fue un bluf.



Igual eso de bluff es un poco duro, eh? 
Por otro lado, no creo que no fuera competitivo, la prueba esta en que cuando la uefa era algo serio la gano dos veces seguidas dejando en el camino a clubes como el inter de milan o en copa europa fue capaz de eliminar al bayern munich, aunque todos recuerdan el año en que lo eliminan los alemanes. Y el año de la eliminacion por el psv fue una eliminacion por el factor doble...y fueron los campeones.
Soy de los que piensan que de haber existido formato champions, al menos se hubieran metido una o dos veces mas en semifinales si no mas lejos.


----------



## feps (30 Jun 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Igual eso de bluff es un poco duro, eh?
> Por otro lado, no creo que no fuera competitivo, la prueba esta en que cuando la uefa era algo serio la gano dos veces seguidas dejando en el camino a clubes como el inter de milan o en copa europa fue capaz de eliminar al bayern munich, aunque todos recuerdan el año en que lo eliminan los alemanes. Y el año de la eliminacion por el psv fue una eliminacion por el factor doble...y fueron los campeones.
> Soy de los que piensan que de haber existido formato champions, al menos se hubieran metido una o dos veces mas en semifinales si no mas lejos.



Tengo 47 años. Butragueño eclosionó en Cádiz pero fue fugaz, muy fugaz. A los pocos años ya perdía muchos balones porque los defensas aprendieron sus trucos. Míchel, Sanchís, Martín Vázquez y el propio Butragueño tenían clase, pero nada de casta. Buyo, Gordillo y el citado Hugo Sánchez eran buenísimos, pero además tenían ese plus de mala hostia y casta que le faltaba a los miembros de la Quinta. En un equipo siempre hacen falta Juanitos.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (30 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Tengo 47 años. Butragueño eclosionó en Cádiz pero fue fugaz, muy fugaz. A los pocos años ya perdía muchos balones porque los defensas aprendieron sus trucos. Míchel, Sanchís, Martín Vázquez y el propio Butragueño tenían clase, pero nada de casta. Buyo, Gordillo y el citado Hugo Sánchez eran buenísimos, pero además tenían ese plus de mala hostia y casta que le faltaba a los miembros de la Quinta. En un equipo siempre hacen falta Juanitos.



Desde luego el buitre de los 90...mas alla del gol en la final contra el Zaragoza no recuerdo...
Por cierto, los que lo visteis jugar, que tal era Valdano?


----------



## juantxxxo (30 Jun 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Por cierto, los que lo visteis jugar, que tal era Valdano?



Paquete no era, tampoco un crack.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Jun 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Enigüei yo a Michel le tengo crucificao desde lo de italia 90 cuando mi ilusion de españolito de 9 años se fue a tomar por culo porque quito la cara en la barrera y el gol fue a to la escuadra...



Defensivamente no era nada del otro mundo y en la selección la cagó varias veces. De ahí la cagada de no ir a Suecia 92, y Clemente se lo limpió al ver que no defendía.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Jun 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Por cierto, los que lo visteis jugar, que tal era Valdano?



Jugador más que correcto. Trabajador incansable. Jugador de equipo.


----------



## feps (30 Jun 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Desde luego el buitre de los 90...mas alla del gol en la final contra el Zaragoza no recuerdo...
> Por cierto, los que lo visteis jugar, que tal era Valdano?



Un poco mejor que Lobo Carrasco jugando, mil veces mejor hablando. Valdano cogió una hepatitis y le apartó del fútbol muy pronto en el Madrid.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Jun 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Enigüei yo a Michel le tengo crucificao desde lo de italia 90 cuando mi ilusion de españolito de 9 años se fue a tomar por culo porque quito la cara en la barrera y el gol fue a to la escuadra...



Puede que fueras muy pequeño para recordar el partido de 1986 contra Brasil que debimos haber ganado con un golazo suyo que no nos concedieron. No lo pongo porque no he encontrado un video que no sea una mierda.

En 1984 Juanito decía de él que era el mejor jugador de Europa. Así, directamente. Era el mejor jugador de la Quinta con diferencia. Casi nunca driblaba porque en sus primeros años era tan rápido que no encontraba oposición y sus centros y disparos eran mortales.

El problema en general es que los jugadores de la Quinta empezaron siendo bastante adaptables (Míchel extremo y centrocampista ofensivo, Butragueño segundo delantero pero también exremo ocasional y media punta a veces muy retrasado; Martín Vázquez mantuvo la polivalencia pero sólo jugaba bien el año que terminaba contrato) pero como dominaban tan claramente la Liga se "petrificaron": Míchel se convirtió en una máquina de dar centros buenísimos a Hugo, el Buitre en una especie de Benzema de la era CR7, pero más blandito, porque eran muy eficientes en esas posiciones. Pero cuando las cosas se ponían feas el Madrid no podía sorprender a un contrario de alto nivel como el Bayern en 1987, el PSV en 1988 o el Milán en 1989. No tenía plan B.

El Madrid de las remontadas al Inter o al Borussia hacia 1985 era un equipo muy diferente al de 1987. Curiosamente, no era tan bueno. Pero con Valdano y Santillana (y Juanito en menor medida) tenía capacidad de improvisar alternativas ofensivas que la máquina de ganar ligas de Hugo, Gordillo y compañía no tenía. En la liga si había problemas les bastaba con seguir haciendo lo mismo, un centro para Hugo de Gordillo o de Míchel, un disparo de Míchel o Martín Vázquez, y casi siempre funcionaba.

Por cierto, yo nunca he sido un fan de Juanito. Aunque en sus primeros años era muy, muy bueno (una especie de Isco rápido, con gol y con cojones) perdió pronto una velocidad que lo hiciera diferencial y era todavía más demagogo que Raúl. Aparte, en lo personal era un poco demasiado golfo y un conspirador contra los entrenadores. Pero en sus últimos años me ganó el corazón por lo bien que acogió a la Quinta. Lo de que Míchel era el mejor jugador de Europa lo dijo para defenderlo de los pitos del Bernabéu. Y, conociendo al público del Bernabéu de ayer, hoy y siempre, para criticar a esa gente gentuza en público hay que tener mucho valor.

Bueno, con lo de "lo bien que acogió a la Quinta" me he acordado de cuando en las semifinales contra el Inter en 1985 metió dos putas en la habitación de Butragueño. Pero eso es otra historia.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Jun 2022)

Viendo canteranos del Madrid en la sub18..los rivales parecen tener 27años...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (30 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Puede que fueras muy pequeño para recordar el partido de 1986 contra Brasil que debimos haber ganado con un golazo suyo que no nos concedieron. No lo pongo porque no he encontrado un video que no sea una mierda.
> 
> En 1984 Juanito decía de él que era el mejor jugador de Europa. Así, directamente. Era el mejor jugador de la Quinta con diferencia. Casi nunca driblaba porque en sus primeros años era tan rápido que no encontraba oposición y sus centros y disparos eran mortales.
> 
> ...



A todos los que me respondeis sobre el Madrid que visteis y no pude ver os agradezco lo que me contais, en especial tu respuesta tan currada.

Aprovecho para seguir preguntando...que fallo en el Madrid de los tempranos 80 para perder contra Liverpool y Aberdeen en Uropa y perder ligas contra los vascos?
Y cual fue el punto fuerte de ese Madrid para llegar a una final que nunca llego a disputar los michel y cia?

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## El chepa (30 Jun 2022)

Yo creo que hay cierto leyendanegrismo sobre el Madrid de la Quinta, fomentado por el Butano, Prisa y el resto de sospechosos habituales, incluido un recién llegado Canal+.

Ese equipo en Copa de Europa se pulió a los cocos del momento, el Nápoles de Maradona, el Bayern lleno de hijos de puta, la Juventus, el PSV, el Oporto... Aquel Milán barrió al Madrid en el 89, pero al año siguiente se demostró que la diferencia entre ambos equipos no era tan grande. El fiasco del Mundial 90 se le achacó también a la Quinta, cuando el Barsa no aportaba apenas jugadores a la selección. 

Opinión probablemente impopular: Ese Milán fue un visto y no visto (el de Capello era bastante mejor) y pasaron siempre muy raspados, en general contra equipos bastante flojos. El Steaua de la final del 90 era un equipo de muertos de hambre, sus estrellas eran el infladísimo Hagi y Lacatus, un delantero del montón que pasó por el Oviedo.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (30 Jun 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Yo creo que hay cierto leyendanegrismo sobre el Madrid de la Quinta, fomentado por el Butano, Prisa y el resto de sospechosos habituales, incluido un recién llegado Canal+.
> 
> Ese equipo en Copa de Europa se pulió a los cocos del momento, el Nápoles de Maradona, el Bayern lleno de hijos de puta, la Juventus, el PSV, el Oporto... Aquel Milán barrió al Madrid en el 89, pero al año siguiente se demostró que la diferencia entre ambos equipos no era tan grande. El fiasco del Mundial 90 se le achacó también a la Quinta, cuando el Barsa no aportaba apenas jugadores a la selección.
> 
> Opinión probablemente impopular: Ese Milán fue un visto y no visto (el de Capello era bastante mejor) y pasaron siempre muy raspados, en general contra equipos bastante flojos. El Steaua de la final del 90 era un equipo de muertos de hambre, sus estrellas eran el infladísimo Hagi y Lacatus, un delantero del montón que pasó por el Oviedo.



tengo entendido que ese milan que golea al madrid paso en la eliminatoria anterior porque hubo que repetir en belgrado un partido el cual iban perdiendo en el momento en que se suspendio.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Madrid de la Quinta del Buitre se paseó en España durante más de un lustro. Pero le faltaba ser más competitivo, algo que logró desde que llegó Mourinho, responsable indirecto de las cinco champions en la última década.
> 
> El único que tenía sangre y casta de ese Madrid de los 80 no formaba parte de la Quinta, y se llamaba Hugo Sánchez. De hecho, Butragueño a los 25 años (año 1988) ya estaba más preocupado de que no lo lesionaran que de jugar. Era salir al campo con uno menos. Tardaron cuatro años en mandarlo al banquillo porque era un emblema. Para mí Butragueño fue un bluf.



El Buitre de 1986 estaba considerado la promesa de segundo mejor jugador del mundo detrás de Maradona y en competencia con Platini. Evidentemente eso son palabras mayores y poco después de él surgieron jugadores como Van Basten. Pero mereció ganar un Balón de Oro en 1986 cuando sólo concurrían jugadores europeos y que los hijos de puta de L'Equipe dieron a un ucraniano que acabó jugando en la Segunda División alemana. Por hacer comparaciones era mejor, más inteligente y flexible, que un jugador similar como Michael Owen que mucho tiempo después sería Balón de Oro. 

El problema es que el Madrid de Mendoza estaba seriamente condicionado por el hecho de que los italianos estuvieran dispuestos a dar por él 1.200 millones de pesetas de entonces, que entonces era un fichaje monstruoso (Maradona sólo costó un poco más, unos 1.500; por Rumenigge, la estrella del Bayern, o por Ian Rush, la estrella del Liverpool, sólo dieron 700-750; Gullit un par de años después les costó aún menos). 

Cuando el Real Madrid de Beenhakker eliminó al PSV con Paco Llorente de extremo y el Buitre en el banquillo Mendoza hizo llamar a Beenhakker y le dijo:

-¿Sabe usted lo que ha hecho?

-Sí, he eliminado al campeón de Europa.

-No. Ha devaluado usted a esta entidad en 1.200 millones de pesetas.

El Buitre sufrió una entrada durísima en un partido de la selección por un hijo de puta austríaco llamado Bruno Pezzey que era un especialista en joder grandes promesas. Nunca volvió a ser del todo el mismo pero este asunto el Madrid lo tapó tan bien que ni siquiera ahora encuentras información. 

Una forma de protegerle de las patadas fue hacerle jugar siempre lo más pegado al área posible, donde era muy bueno, porque tenía regate, talento para los pases sorprendentes de gol (no tanto como Laudrup, pero mucho) y buen ojo para los rechaces y los goles oportunistas (no tanto como Raúl, pero mucho) pero con eso perdió mucha capacidad de aportar al equipo ofensivamente en otras áreas o de hacer de engarce con el centro del campo. Para que sobreviviera en el área lo hincharon a cocidos y le hicieron ganar peso, perdió aceleración y se convirtió en un segundo delantero simplemente decente. Coño, si fue hasta Pichichi en una mediocre liga de hacia 1991. Cuando Hugo el primer delantero con el que se entendía tan bien se lesionó/envejeció y dejó de ser diferencial todo el entramado se fue abajo.

Para dar un ejemplo de lo mucho que involucionó el Buitre como futbolista debido a estas decisiones pongo uno de sus goles al Anderlecht en 1985: un punterazo bestial desde casi fuera del área. El Buitre, que nunca tiraba fuerte. El Buitre de 1990 se había olvidado de jugar así por su destierro al área y los excesivos automatismos de aquel Madrid que jugaba de memoria.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Jun 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Desde luego el buitre de los 90...mas alla del gol en la final contra el Zaragoza no recuerdo...
> Por cierto, los que lo visteis jugar, que tal era Valdano?



Un jugador inteligente, muy buen rematador y muy cumplidor cuando tenía que apoyar al centro del campo. Pero tenía tendencia a difuminarse, cosa que no le pasaba en los partidos importantes de verdad.

Se habla mucho de Santillana en aquellas remontadas pero Valdano hizo en ellas casi tanto como él.


----------



## _Suso_ (30 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Un jugador inteligente, muy buen rematador y muy cumplidor cuando tenía que apoyar al centro del campo. Pero tenía tendencia a difuminarse, cosa que no le pasaba en los partidos importantes de verdad.
> 
> Se habla mucho de Santillana en aquellas remontadas pero Valdano hizo en ellas casi tanto como él.



Eres viejuno  , yo que cumplo 46 no recuerdo nada de eso, sólo recuerdo a Valdano en su etapa como entrenador en el Tenerife y en el Madrid, en esa liga en la que Amavisca y Zamorano se salieron.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Jun 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> A todos los que me respondeis sobre el Madrid que visteis y no pude ver os agradezco lo que me contais, en especial tu respuesta tan currada.
> 
> Aprovecho para seguir preguntando...que fallo en el Madrid de los tempranos 80 para perder contra Liverpool y Aberdeen en Uropa y perder ligas contra los vascos?
> Y cual fue el punto fuerte de ese Madrid para llegar a una final que nunca llego a disputar los michel y cia?
> ...



El Real Madrid de los 1970 y 1980 pre-Quinta simplemente no era un equipo muy bueno. Tenía un pundonor, una disciplina y una profesionalidad máximas, y eso le daba alguna posibilidad en Europa, pero sus delanteros (Juanito, que era rápido y técnico pero se creía Maradona y no lo era; Roberto Martínez, un argentino muy esforzado que ocupaba, creo, plaza de oriundo, una especie de Valdano más sosillo; Santillana, un rematador de cabeza mítico pero que no daba para nada más) no eran de la primera línea mundial, sus centrocampistas eran lentos (Del Bosque se parecía a Ricardo Gallego: era un centrocampista defensivo con buen pase largo y buenas dotes de organizador que se colocaba bien e iba bien por alto, y con eso en Liga bastaba, pero era lento de cojones y no iba tan bien por alto ante los centros del campo del Liverpool o del Bayern; Pirri había sido muy muy bueno, casi un Beckenbauer, y era el alma del equipo pero estaba en sus últimos años) y tampoco tenía grandes porteros, especialmente por alto, aunque Agustín, que era altísimo, prometía mucho y luego no sé qué le pasó. 

En general un equipo soso. Para darle velocidad y presión pasaron por el equipo varios centrocampistas o defensas adelantados alemanes, todos muy buenos (Netzer, Breitner) pero no cuajaron. El único que cuajó fue Stielike.

Para colmo se encontró en esos años a tres equipos justo en sus mejores momentos de toda su historia, sus periodos dorados, con jugadores entre los 20 ó 25 mejores de la Historia: el Ajax de Cruyff, el Bayern de Beckenbauer y Müller (una especie de Santillana multiplicado por 3) y el Liverpool, más coral, digamos de Keegan o Souness. Todos estos equipos estaban a la altura del Madrid en pundonor y espíritu y tenían jugadores capaces de marcar diferencias, cosa que el Madrid no tenía. Además, los equipos alemanes, no sólo el Bayern, atacaban en oleadas con velocidad y empuje y aquel lento Madrid ante una cosa así perdía con facilidad el control del juego y a veces se llevó goleadas dolorosas.

Pudo ganar algún título europeo entre 1971 y 1983. También le faltó suerte. Por ejemplo, Laurie Cunningham, un extremo negro hábil y rápido de verdad, fue un buen fichaje, y se gastaron bastante dinero en él, cosa que el Madrid de entonces no hacía, pero se lesionó y se echó a perder. También le faltó suerte en las finales. La de 1981 estuvo muy igualada y el Madrid supo tener el partido controlado. La del Aberdeen hace casi exactamente 40 años que no la veo, así que no te sé decir claro lo que pasó. Pero ese Aberdeen fue, digamos, la cumbre de la historia de ese club y aunque no era el Liverpool, estaba en su mejor momento. Y tenía un entrenador legendario.

De hecho la UEFA de 1985, aunque el Buitre y Valdano hicieron algunas cositas, es sobre todo un triunfo de los remanentes de aquel Madrid "de Pirri": Juanito, Santillana, Gallego, Camacho, Stielike...


----------



## cebollo (30 Jun 2022)

¿Qué jugadores actuales os recuerdan a otros del pasado? Para mí algunas veces el parecido es muy claro, otras veces hay que forzar más y está más cogido por los pelos. 

Para mí parecidos muy claros Kroos y Schuster, Luís Suárez y Hugo Sánchez, Isco y Juanito aunque a Juanito le vi poco. Morata me ha recordado siempre mucho a Morientes aunque creo que Morientes fue un poco mejor.


----------



## El Juani (30 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> ¿Qué jugadores actuales os recuerdan a otros del pasado? Para mí algunas veces el parecido es muy claro, otras veces hay que forzar más y está más cogido por los pelos.
> 
> Para mí parecidos muy claros Kroos y Schuster, Luís Suárez y Hugo Sánchez, Isco y Juanito aunque a Juanito le vi poco. Morata me ha recordado siempre mucho a Morientes aunque creo que Morientes fue un poco mejor.



Que Isco te recuerda a Juanito? Y Kroos a Schuster?


----------



## cebollo (30 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Que Isco te recuerda a Juanito? Y Kroos a Schuster?



Sí. 
Y aunque tuvieran características distintas por coraje, lucha, correr como un loco y ser un poco caótico el joven Di Maria me recordaba un poco a Gordillo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Jun 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Eres viejuno  , yo que cumplo 46 no recuerdo nada de eso, sólo recuerdo a Valdano en su etapa como entrenador en el Tenerife y en el Madrid, en esa liga en la que Amavisca y Zamorano se salieron.



Bueno, 7 u 8 años a ciertas edades son todo un mundo de diferencia. Yo recuerdo de niño que mis hermanos, 3, 4, 5 años mayores hablaban de los Chiripitifláuticos, o mis padres hablaban de Misión Imposible, series televisivas que cuando se emitieron en España yo ya estaba en el mundo y de las que no recuerdo casi nada.

Yo empecé a seguir en serio el fútbol hacia 1980, con 13 años. De niño no me interesaba. Sí me gustaba mucho el baloncesto, aunque se ponían pocos partidos en los años 1970. Se vieron algunos partidos de la NBA en súperdiferido (una antigüedad de un par de años, a veces), algunos de los Harlem Globetrotters, y sí se veían bastantes partidos europeos del Madrid. No recuerdo el Torneo de Navidad hasta los años 1980, pero también puede deberse a que con frecuencia pasábamos la Navidad en casas de campo en las que no había televisión.

No tiene nada que ver, pero como este hilo está a punto de cerrarse me voy a permitir divagar con el tema de la edad: nací en 1960 y mucho, pero cuando empecé en este foro hice propalar el rumor de que tenía casi 80 años para que las tías (en aquella época en este foro había tías) no me enviaran privaditos porque en otros foros había tenido momentos muy complicados debido a eso. Que quedan para follar y no te las follas: "Cerdo, machista, facha". Que quedan para follar y te las follas: "Cerdo, machista, facha". En fin.


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Jun 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Los que hayan visto jugar a la quinta del buitre pueden morir en paz.El mejor futbol que he visto.Hasta que llegó el puto Milán.Y aún no comprendo la cagada con el PSV en semis.En la ida,en el Bernabéu 1-1 y cagada de buyo.En Eindhoven,asedio.A Michel se le sancionó no jugar la Copa de Europa del siguente año por protestas al final del partido.Aquella copa de Europa la mereciamos



Todo eso está muy bien hasta que ves un par de partidos completos aleatorios de aquel equipo y ves la realidad,que era un grupo de jugadores más o menos técnicos que jugaban a la velocidad del caracol con mil pasecitos horizontales,pero en aquella liga de los 80 pues era suficiente...


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Jun 2022)

feps dijo:


> Tengo 47 años. Butragueño eclosionó en Cádiz pero fue fugaz, muy fugaz. A los pocos años ya perdía muchos balones porque los defensas aprendieron sus trucos.



Yo a Butragueño le recuerdo como el jugador más sobrevalorado del universo,y un jugador de papel que se caía al suelo según le tocaba un defensa...en general los cuatro de la quinta me han parecido siempre cancerígenos.

Claro que esto es del 86-87 o así en adelante,lo mismo antes era un máquina.


----------



## _Suso_ (30 Jun 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Bueno, 7 u 8 años a ciertas edades son todo un mundo de diferencia. Yo recuerdo de niño que mis hermanos, 3, 4, 5 años mayores hablaban de los Chiripitifláuticos, o mis padres hablaban de Misión Imposible, series televisivas que cuando se emitieron en España yo ya estaba en el mundo y de las que no recuerdo casi nada.
> 
> Yo empecé a seguir en serio el fútbol hacia 1980, con 13 años. De niño no me interesaba. Sí me gustaba mucho el baloncesto, aunque se ponían pocos partidos en los años 1970. Se vieron algunos partidos de la NBA en súperdiferido (una antigüedad de un par de años, a veces), algunos de los Harlem Globetrotters, y sí se veían bastantes partidos europeos del Madrid. No recuerdo el Torneo de Navidad hasta los años 1980, pero también puede deberse a que con frecuencia pasábamos la Navidad en casas de campo en las que no había televisión.
> 
> No tiene nada que ver, pero como este hilo está a punto de cerrarse me voy a permitir divagar con el tema de la edad: nací en 1960 y mucho, pero cuando empecé en este foro hice propalar el rumor de que tenía casi 80 años para que las tías (en aquella época en este foro había tías) no me enviaran privaditos porque en otros foros había tenido momentos muy complicados debido a eso. Que quedan para follar y no te las follas: "Cerdo, machista, facha". Que quedan para follar y te las follas: "Cerdo, machista, facha". En fin.



Por lo que has puesto en el post tienes nueve años más que yo, aún así yo también soy de los muy viejos del foro, he visto de todo aquí, calopez nos debía hacer un homenaje, tuve otro nick anterior a este, joe con los putos años.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Jul 2022)

A mi congo me recordaba a Olembe que tiene una tienda de especias debajo de mi casa.

Freddy Rincón (por cierto es el tercer mes desde que nos dejó, por lo tanto el tercer aniversario) a Zidane.

Iván campo me recordaba a un hippie drogadicto de mi barrio, pero este no sé si vale porque no jugaba a futbol.

Nakata que estuvo muchos años a buen nivel en Italia me recuerda a mi chino de confianza el Chen, que lleva un súpermercado udaco del grupo IFA, donde por cierto tienen muy buenos precios.


Raúl González siempre me recordaba al protagonista de una serie que se llamaba corki o algo así, los más viejos del lugar conoceréis esa serie.


Don Vicente del krusty me recuerda a cualquier parado de larga duración de los que tenemos en el país.


Ribery siempre que le veo me recuerda lo buena que es la trilogía del señor de los anillos, y no como película, si no para basarse en personajes reales para caracterizar a los orcos, un gran trabajo de documentación por parte de Peter Jackson.

Quiero felicitaros, me gusta que propongáis temáticas algo más diversas, porque entrar aquí todos los días par ver que solo se habla de mamadous no me parece correcto.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## El chepa (1 Jul 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Todo eso está muy bien hasta que ves un par de partidos completos aleatorios de aquel equipo y ves la realidad,que era un grupo de jugadores más o menos técnicos que jugaban a la velocidad del caracol con mil pasecitos horizontales,pero en aquella liga de los 80 pues era suficiente...



El fútbol de los 70 no lo ví, pero el de los 80 colectivamente era horroroso, los ingleses eran aún más horribles de ver. Se seguía más por jugadas aisladas de talento individual que por creación de juego. Creo que aquel Real Madrid era de lo poco que merecía la pena, toquecito pero con mucho desborde por las bandas y mucho tiro desde fuera del área. A ese Madrid llegó un Schuster que ya no corría pero que añadió el pase en largo (Gallego también lo hacía, pero a otro nivel), algo que ya casi no se ve, pero pases largos de arquitecto, no a lo fútbol inglés, era un equipo muy bonito de ver.


----------



## El Juani (1 Jul 2022)

Habéis hablado alguno de Rafael Martín Vázquez???

Cómo se nota que no os gusta la clase malditos hijos de perra.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (1 Jul 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> ¿Qué jugadores actuales os recuerdan a otros del pasado? Para mí algunas veces el parecido es muy claro, otras veces hay que forzar más y está más cogido por los pelos.
> 
> Para mí parecidos muy claros Kroos y Schuster, Luís Suárez y Hugo Sánchez, Isco y Juanito aunque a Juanito le vi poco. Morata me ha recordado siempre mucho a Morientes aunque creo que Morientes fue un poco mejor.



De esos ejemplos que pones, Morientes me parece mas goleador que Morata aunque Morata, sin ser la ostia me parece mejor que Morientes lejos de porteria. Creo que mejor delantero centro Morientes, mejor segunda punta Morata, siempre sin valer lo que pago el Chelsi por el...
Curtua...Illgner....y Keylor....Buyo


----------



## Chispeante (1 Jul 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> (...)
> No tiene nada que ver, pero como este hilo está a punto de cerrarse me voy a permitir divagar con el tema de la edad: nací en 1960 y mucho, pero cuando empecé en este foro hice propalar el rumor de que tenía casi 80 años *para que las tías (en aquella época en este foro había tías) no me enviaran privaditos* porque en otros foros había tenido momentos muy complicados debido a eso. Que quedan para follar y no te las follas: "Cerdo, machista, facha". Que quedan para follar y te las follas: "Cerdo, machista, facha". En fin.



Hoy el compañero Taliván ha tenido unas intervenciones superlativas, didácticas y rebosantes de nostalgia y conocimiento, analizando con precisión académica hasta el más mínimo detalle. Bien por él y gracias por el aporte. Pero me quedo, epatado, con el último párrafo y la frase remarcada en negrita. Hacerse pasar por un señor de 80 años para evitar el acoso de las foreras es algo que sólo puede ocurrirle y ocurrírsele a un madridista, cuando lo normal es el pagafantismo, el picoteo desesperado y hacerse notar para llamar la atención de las hembras. Grande Taliván, siempre en mi equipo.


----------



## El chepa (1 Jul 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Habéis hablado alguno de Rafael Martín Vázquez???
> 
> Cómo se nota que no os gusta la clase malditos hijos de perra.



Han comparado a Isco con Juanito, yo el parecidos razonable que veo es: Martín Vázquez - Isco. Además los dos dejaron el fútbol a los ventitantos para después cobrar pastizales y mosquear al Bernabeu.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Jul 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> ¿Qué jugadores actuales os recuerdan a otros del pasado? Para mí algunas veces el parecido es muy claro, otras veces hay que forzar más y está más cogido por los pelos.
> 
> Para mí parecidos muy claros Kroos y Schuster, Luís Suárez y Hugo Sánchez, Isco y Juanito aunque a Juanito le vi poco. Morata me ha recordado siempre mucho a Morientes aunque creo que Morientes fue un poco mejor.



Schuster era un prodigio técnico y estratégico, el mejor pase largo que he visto en mi vida. Te podía poner un pase al pie a 85 metros (yo le vi uno). Pero al pie, pie. El único pase comparable que recuerdo de los actuales es, curiosamente, de un lateral, Marcelo, pero la precisión de Schuster rozaba lo sobrenatural. Pero era excesivamente cerebral y tendía a ralentizar el juego. Sí, levantar la cabeza y mirar al infinito y luego poner un pase bombeado al pie a 60, 70 metros es señorial, pero el centro del campo del Milan de Sacchi, que era un equipo más parecido en presión y físico a lo que hay ahora, a esos jugadores se los comía.

Kroos dos segundos antes de recibir la pelota muchas veces no sólo sabe lo que va a hacer, sino que tiene previstas las dos o tres jugadas posibles que sus compañeros van a hacer y cómo van a devolverle el balón. Además, su pase corto es increíblemente rápido y preciso incluso bajo fuerte presión. Ya sé que no es muy popular entre los foreros que yo llamo "antipiperos", ésos que se pasan de exigentes para hacerse valer, pero si el centro del campo CMK ha ganado todo lo que ha ganado también será por el alemán, digo yo.

Hugo no era tan bueno como recordamos. En los años 1980 en España se lo consideraba a la altura de un Romario o un Van Basten, pero no. Era un Polster, un Madjer o un Careca, buenos pero no tanto. Tuvimos además la mala suerte de que llegó al Real Madrid relativamente viejo. Era una máquina de rematar muy precisa que no fallaba cuando el balón le llegaba medio claro. Cuando los centros no llegaban, era otra cosa. Ante las defensas del Sporting de Gijón o del Celta podía improvisar. Ante las del Bayern o Milan, no.

Suárez era superior. Más desborde, mayor variedad de remates adaptados a necesidades específicas (Hugo podía rematar de chilena de cuatro maneras diferentes, pero era puro "fan-service"), mas improvisación, más capacidad de colaborar con el centro del campo (Hugo sólo combinaba con Butragueño, y eso esperando que el Buitre le devolviera una asistencia), más alto, más fuerte. Hugo era muy elástico y ágil, pero era muy pequeño. 1,70 escaso, puede que menos. El pelo rizado le daba un par de cms. más. Yo me lo he cruzado por la calle un par de veces y no es más alto que Butragueño, del que nadie espera que remate de cabeza. Paralelismo con Suárez que los dos son unos marrulleros, pero Hugo era más "clínico", más aséptico. No se metía en fregados si no veía una ventaja en el juego. Suárez es simplemente un guarro con problemas de carácter. El jugador más sancionado de la historia de la Premier que pasó a tener un historial impoluto en el FCB del Villarato. Más claro imposible.

El paralelismo de Isco y Juanito sí es claro. Pero lo del corazón y los cojones de Juanito no es sólo un mito. Estaba por encima de cualquiera, no sólo de un vegano postmoderno. Era también mucho más rápido, corriendo, y pensando, aunque tendía a sobrevalorar sus propias capacidades y a telegrafiar la jugada en la que estaba pensando, por ingeniosa que fuera, y no era tan rápido que le diera a un lateral realmente bueno problemas de verdad. A los centrales españoles de los años 1970 ya era otra cosa. Había verdaderos troncos.

Morientes es el mejor 9 "clásico", a lo Van Basten, que he visto en España. Superior a jugadores como Higuaín, que no son GOAT (como se dice ahora) pero se consideran "top". No entiendo cómo no hizo mejor carrera aunque de un tío que juega en el Bernabeu capaz de echarse a llorar en una rueda de prensa porque la gente le critica se puede esperar todo. Muy superior a Morata. Hay delanteros españoles que se puede decir que han sido mejores, Villa, Quini, pero o no eran 9s puros o jugaban en un fútbol muy diferente.


----------



## El chepa (1 Jul 2022)

Hugo presume de meter 38 goles en una liga todos al primer toque. Un dato interesante, pero que demuestra que era un jugador con limitaciones.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Jul 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Hugo presume de meter 38 goles en una liga todos al primer toque. Un dato interesante, pero que demuestra que era un jugador con limitaciones.



Era un demagogo premium. Nunca metió una chilena en una eliminatoria de Copa de Europa (aunque sí metió algún gol importante y que se salía de su rutina liguera: un gol de falta directa a un porterazo como Jean Marie Pfaff, el segundo mejor portero belga que he visto en mi vida, al que engañó completamente)

Atentos a este video Paco de 1988. Minuto 85: Bayern de Munich 3 Real Madrid 0. Observen la inteligencia "rauliana" del gol de Butragueño, que se pone claramente en fuera de juego porque adivina el pase hacia atrás al portero y, tres minutos después, la astucia de Hugo en el gol de falta. Bayern 3 Real Madrid 2. Y queda el Bernabeu.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Jul 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Yo creo que hay cierto leyendanegrismo sobre el Madrid de la Quinta, fomentado por el Butano, Prisa y el resto de sospechosos habituales, incluido un recién llegado Canal+.
> 
> Ese equipo en Copa de Europa se pulió a los cocos del momento, el Nápoles de Maradona, el Bayern lleno de hijos de puta, la Juventus, el PSV, el Oporto... Aquel Milán barrió al Madrid en el 89, pero al año siguiente se demostró que la diferencia entre ambos equipos no era tan grande. El fiasco del Mundial 90 se le achacó también a la Quinta, cuando el Barsa no aportaba apenas jugadores a la selección.
> 
> Opinión probablemente impopular: Ese Milán fue un visto y no visto (el de Capello era bastante mejor) y pasaron siempre muy raspados, en general contra equipos bastante flojos. El Steaua de la final del 90 era un equipo de muertos de hambre, sus estrellas eran el infladísimo Hagi y Lacatus, un delantero del montón que pasó por el Oviedo.



Fue un equipo tácticamente innovador, pero los equipos europeos top le pillaron rápidamente el truco. El Real Madrid era un equipo menos adaptable que, por ejemplo, el Olympique de Marsella, que ganó al Milan el año siguiente y fue campeón de Europa, porque el Madrid se tenía que conformar con la cantera (brillante) que tenía y algún retoque, aparte de que la cantera eran ya vacas sagradas a las que no podías obligar a muchos cambios tácticos, y el Olympique se podía permitir construir un equipo diseñado para ganarle al Milan. Aunque para ello tuvo que sobornar jugadores y financiarse de manera ilegal, lo que le costó un descenso administrativo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Jul 2022)

Butragueño creo que en su vida hizo una conduccion de balon de mas de 10 metros,pero es que Hugo Sanchez era un caso extremo en ese aspectorecibia la pelota,y si no era para rematar la devolvia al primer toque,dos tres como mucho…como un pinbal,este no ha debido hacer un regate en toda su carrera.Tenia instinto para meterla dentro y era muy tocapelotas,eso si…


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Jul 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Butragueño creo que en su vida hizo una conduccion de balon de mas de 10 metros



Unos doce metros en este ejemplo:



El Estrella Roja debió eliminar al Milan al año siguiente, pero se suspendió el partido por la niebla cuando estaba a punto de finalizar, y fue campeón de Europa tres años después. Muy malos no eran.


----------



## vurvujo (1 Jul 2022)

Ya es 1 de julio y por tanto el inicio de la temporada 2022/2023.


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Jul 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede explicar de dónde sale la plusvalía de 267M que se va a contabilizar el Barsa para evitar dar pérdidas este año?
> 
> Hasta donde sé, reciben 207,5 melones a cambio del 10% de los ingresos de tv de 25 años. Si sus ingresos de la Liga por TV están en unos 165 millones 16,5 millones por año a se iguala a los 207,5 millones a un 5,9%. ¿Bueno? ¿Malo? Será mejor que si te comparas con el Rayo y CVC, pero una ruina si lo comparas con el 2,5% fijo a 30 años que el Madrid tiene por las obras del Bernabéu.
> 
> Y esto considerando que los ingresos del Barsa no crecen en 25 años, es decir, tener como estrellas a los Depays y Minguezas de turno. Pero vamos, ¿de dónde sale la plusvalía si esto no es más que la venta a cachos del futuro del Barsa?



Álvarez de Mom dice que puede ser quizás que formen una sociedad con la empresa que ha comprado, no lo han explicado bien, no dan datos de donde sale, de todas formas más bien parece un artificio contable de decir, vale tanto, pero no que tengas en caja ese dinero. Me imagino que Lapuerta lo explicará muy bien en los próximos días. Sigo pensando que este hará bueno a BArtomeu.


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Jul 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Eres viejuno  , yo que cumplo 46 no recuerdo nada de eso, sólo recuerdo a Valdano en su etapa como entrenador en el Tenerife y en el Madrid, en esa liga en la que Amavisca y Zamorano se salieron.



Pues mira la final del mundial 86, Valdando despuntó en el Zaragoza, era un buen jugador para la época, un rematador, aprovechaba bien su altura por arriba, currante y rendía, lástima que tuvo que dejar el fútbol pronto. Como comentarista es otro tema, parece que sigue con su odio-amor al Madrid a alguien del Madrid.


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Jul 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Habéis hablado alguno de Rafael Martín Vázquez???
> 
> Cómo se nota que no os gusta la clase malditos hijos de perra.



En un momento para mi era el mejor de aquella quinta, manejaba las dos piernas, buen tiro, regateaba, tuvo un año extraordinario, luego el tema del contrato y termino en un equipo donde no pintaba nada, allí se terminó su carrera. Ellos sabrán que hubo en los despachos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Jul 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo a Butragueño le recuerdo como el jugador más sobrevalorado del universo,y un jugador de papel que se caía al suelo según le tocaba un defensa...en general los cuatro de la quinta me han parecido siempre cancerígenos.
> 
> Claro que esto es del 86-87 o así en adelante,lo mismo antes era un máquina.



Si hubiese tenido el arbitraje que tuvo Messi se hubieran forrado con las faltas, expulsiones y penaltis. Entonces también había jugadores que daban una leña que ahora es más difícil de ver, ahora hay cámaras para todos, aunque no se arbitran igual para todos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Jul 2022)

El Madrid este año en la liga si quiere puede sacar 300 puntos de ventaja tal cómo están los chicos de Ada colau.


----------



## cebollo (1 Jul 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Hugo no era tan bueno como recordamos.



Soy muy empollón de estadísticas. Un día comprobé que Hugo era mucho más goleador que Butragueño en Liga pero sus números en Copa de Europa son mucho más igualados.

En algunos delanteros más recientes (Suárez, Higuain) canta mucho que sus promedios goleadores bajan mucho en Champions respecto a la Liga.

Creo que son rematadores, delanteros de area que contra rivales inferiores de Liga (Murcia, Sassuolo, Brighton) aprovechan bien las muchas ocasiones que su equipo superior hace y marcan muchos goles. Pero en partidos más igualados, contra rivales mejores desaparecen.

Hugo era un poco así. También influye el carácter, Jugadores muy fogosos se ponen demasiado nerviosos y se precipitan o fallan ocasiones claras en partidos importantes. En esto es mejor el jugador frio, un poco pasota. Butragueño y Benzema hacían más goles en Copa de Europa.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Jul 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Pues mira la final del mundial 86, Valdando despuntó en el Zaragoza, era un buen jugador para la época, un rematador, aprovechaba bien su altura por arriba, currante y rendía, lástima que tuvo que dejar el fútbol pronto. Como comentarista es otro tema, parece que sigue con su odio-amor al Madrid a alguien del Madrid.



Amor-odio al Madrid porque triunfó-fracasó como entrenador (ganó una liga muy meritoria con jugadores de saldo pero los jugadores al año siguiente le hicieron la cama, y tras él llegaron Capello, Heynckes, la Séptima y está muy olvidado) y triunfó-fracasó como directivo del club (era la voz de los disparates iniciales de Florentino).

Y, sobre todo, porque pertenece al Grupo Prisa, ese gran enemigo del Real Madrid y de España.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Jul 2022)

Sin duda @Taliván Hortográfico es junto conmigo los dos máximos responsables de dar caché a este hilo, el con sus análisis históricos y yo con mis planteamientos tácticos y filtraciones que recibo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Jul 2022)

@cebollo Totalmente de acuerdo con su visión del asunto, aunque querría precisar que Hugo era bastante frío y calculador. Nunca se le veía nervioso. Simplemente en Europa los centros de Gordillo y Míchel no eran tan constantes.

Por cierto, su post no se ve bien por un problema de códigos en las "quotes".


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sin duda @Taliván Hortográfico es junto conmigo los dos máximos responsables de dar caché a este hilo, el con sus análisis históricos y yo con mis planteamientos tácticos y filtraciones que recibo.



La próxima quedada en Chueca te invito yo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Jul 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> La próxima quedada en Chueca te invito yo.



Siempre voy yo a Madrid, te podías venir alguna vez tú a tarrassa y te invito a unos cacaolat al lado de la sagrada familia.


----------



## feps (1 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Siempre voy yo a Madrid, te podías venir alguna vez tú a tarrassa y te invito a unos cacaolat al lado de la sagrada familia.



Yo acudiría, @Taliván Hortográfico, aunque sólo fuese por el espectáculo único en la historia de poder ver la Sagrada Familia en Tarrasa.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Yo acudiría, @Taliván Hortográfico, aunque sólo fuese por el espectáculo único en la historia de poder ver la Sagrada Familia en Tarrasa.



Para un verdadero culer nada es imposible.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Yo acudiría, @Taliván Hortográfico, aunque sólo fuese por el espectáculo único en la historia de poder ver la Sagrada Familia en Tarrasa.




Y la fábrica de cacaolat. No lo olvides.


----------



## cebollo (1 Jul 2022)

Dejo esto por aquí:









Champions League y Copa de Campeones de Europa - Goleadores históricos


Champions League y Copa de Campeones de Europa » Goleadores históricos » Puesto 1 - 50




www.livefutbol.com





Recomiendo sacar el promedio goleador restando antes los goles de penalty. De momento el mejor promedio lo tiene Haaland aunque habrá que esperar. De los históricos el mejor promedio es Gerd Muller seguido de cerca por Puskas y Di Stefano. Tienen muy buenos promedios Cristiano, Messi, Lewandowski, Eusebio, Van Nistelrooy, Benzema. 

Promedios más bien pobres Etoo, Luís Suárez, cifras muy malas de Higuain. 

El promedio de Butragueño en Copa de Europa es bueno 17 goles en 29 partidos, ninguno de penalty. Su decadencia fue en Uefa y Recopa.


----------



## feps (1 Jul 2022)

Butragueño fue un jugador que con 25 años estaba más pendiente de esquivar patadas que de otra cosa. No le recuerdo una lesión grave en toda su carrera. Tuvo tres años muy buenos, pero luego se acomodó tras firmar una gran renovación (para la época) y se quedó en una sombra de lo que pudo ser.


----------



## feps (1 Jul 2022)

Toma otro dato estadístico, @cebollo:


----------



## El Juani (1 Jul 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> En un momento para mi era el mejor de aquella quinta, manejaba las dos piernas, buen tiro, regateaba, tuvo un año extraordinario, luego el tema del contrato y termino en un equipo donde no pintaba nada, allí se terminó su carrera. Ellos sabrán que hubo en los despachos.



Era un futbolista único en ese equipo. Dotaba de un equilibrio en el juego brutal.


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Jul 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Dejo esto por aquí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Decadencia en UEFA, pero si se hizo famoso en UEFA, el Madrid jugaba casi todas las copas de Europa en su mejor época. Era un jugador sin físico, de talento de área, y se valoró como siempre, según los designios de los periolistos, en aquella época estaba el mafias del butano. Diga valorar porque hay periodistas que los ponen arriba y abajo como les apetece y lu ego la culpa son de los jugadores, recuerdo periolistos decir que fulanico no se creyera el mejor del mundo, so desgraciado, pero si los calificativos se los dais vosotros, siempre han sido y serán jugadores de ventaja.


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Jul 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Amor-odio al Madrid porque triunfó-fracasó como entrenador (ganó una liga muy meritoria con jugadores de saldo pero los jugadores al año siguiente le hicieron la cama, y tras él llegaron Capello, Heynckes, la Séptima y está muy olvidado) y triunfó-fracasó como directivo del club (era la voz de los disparates iniciales de Florentino).
> 
> Y, sobre todo, porque pertenece al Grupo Prisa, ese gran enemigo del Real Madrid y de España.



En la última totalmente de acuerdo, además, lo mejor es que Valdano cobraba del Madrid y lanzaba pestes contra él, el cuando habla fuera de Prisa es un Valdano, cuando está allí es otro, solo que a veces le sale la vena Madridista sin darse cuenta. ES el precio del sueldo. La liga que ganó fue espectacular, Amavisca y Zamorano se salieron, apareció Rául, luego el equipo se diluyó, no se lo que paso, no seguía mucho a los periolistos y demás, en Europa se estrellaron.


----------



## El chepa (1 Jul 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> tengo entendido que ese milan que golea al madrid paso en la eliminatoria anterior porque hubo que repetir en belgrado un partido el cual iban perdiendo en el momento en que se suspendio.



Esa de Belgrado cuando estaban fuera y unos penalties raros que podrían haber cambiado "la historia": 





Luego en el 91, contra el Marsella apagaron las luces de San Siro y los jugadores del Milán se largaron del campo cuando estaban fuera. La UEFA no tragó más y dio al Milán por eliminado. Ahí a Berlusconi le pasó como a Lonegan en El Golpe, que no podía acusar a Tapie de hacer trampas mejor que él.

La UEFA suspende al Milan por una temporada


----------



## xilebo (1 Jul 2022)

A ver si por fin Hazard la rompe en el madrid


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (1 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> A ver si por fin Hazard la rompe en el madrid



A lo mejor si su nuevo papel es ser responsable gastronomico del club, o va a Masterchef representando al Madric, de lo contrario no lo acabo de ver yo eso...


----------



## feps (1 Jul 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> A lo mejor si su nuevo papel es ser responsable gastronomico del club, o va a Masterchef representando al Madric, de lo contrario no lo acabo de ver yo eso...



Hazard es una incógnita. Lo bueno es que pronto saldremos de dudas. Si ha recuperado la chispa se verá de inmediato. 

En cualquier caso, su fichaje me pareció la mayor cagada de la última etapa de Florentino. No puedes pagar un saco de millones por un jugador de 29 años al que le quedaba un año de contrato con el Chelsea.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> A ver si por fin Hazard la rompe en el madrid



Noticia de mierda para rellenar en un verano que no hay NADA.


----------



## El chepa (1 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> A ver si por fin Hazard la rompe en el madrid


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Hazard es una incógnita.



Hazard lo que es es un hijo de la gran fruta.
Incógnita dice     la única incógnita es si le gustan más los Cheetos o los Doritos.


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Jul 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> 2680 euros en ropa hortera



Mi perro juega con trapos más bonitos que eso.


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Hazard es una incógnita. Lo bueno es que pronto saldremos de dudas. Si ha recuperado la chispa se verá de inmediato.
> 
> En cualquier caso, su fichaje me pareció la mayor cagada de la última etapa de Florentino. No puedes pagar un saco de millones por un jugador de 29 años al que le quedaba un año de contrato con el Chelsea.



Incógnita??? Es el mayor borrón en un fichaje desde Woodgate, por lo menos.


----------



## feps (1 Jul 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Incógnita??? Es el mayor borrón en un fichaje desde Woodgate, por lo menos.



Woodgate vino lesionado y aun así lo ficharon. A Hazard lo lesionaron gravemente a los pocos meses de empezar a jugar con el Madrid. Llegó siendo un crack hasta que le partieron el tobillo.


----------



## juantxxxo (1 Jul 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Esa de Belgrado cuando estaban fuera y unos penalties raros que podrían haber cambiado "la historia":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué tiempo aquellos y qué cabreos me pillaba con ese gran Milan!!!! Cómo tiraba la línea del fuera de juego Franco Baresi!!! Era un espectáculo verlo la verdad y les veía casi invencibles.



feps dijo:


> En cualquier caso, su fichaje me pareció la mayor cagada de la última etapa de Florentino. No puedes pagar un saco de millones por un jugador de 29 años al que le quedaba un año de contrato con el Chelsea.



Cierto, pero Zizou lo tenía entre ceja y ceja desde hace un montón de años. Tal vez Floren se pensaba que sería un fichaje galáctico como Zidane, que si no recuerdo mal vino con la misma edad.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (1 Jul 2022)

A ver si hay suerte y alguien deja que le regalemos a Hazard con una cesión pagando nosotros el 95% de la ficha. Nadie nos va a ofrecer nada mejor por semejante paquete.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Woodgate vino lesionado y aun así lo ficharon. A Hazard lo lesionaron gravemente a los pocos meses de empezar a jugar con el Madrid. Llegó siendo un crack hasta que le partieron el tobillo.




El seboso belga nunca a sido ni top 5 mundial, nunca.

Se ha operado para ir al mundial, después a comer Doritos y lesionarse otra vez.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (1 Jul 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Mi perro juega con trapos más bonitos que eso.



Que huevos Salinas. Supongo que o le leen la cartilla la proxima vez o directamente no le llaman.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Jul 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Esa de Belgrado cuando estaban fuera y unos penalties raros que podrían haber cambiado "la historia":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los italianos robaban un huevo. Casi tanto como el far$A.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> A ver si por fin Hazard la rompe en el madrid



Que se largue. Su crédito se acabó.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hazard lo que es es un hijo de la gran fruta.
> Incógnita dice     la única incógnita es si le gustan más los Cheetos o los Doritos.



O las cortezas de gorrino del IFA.


----------



## Gorrión (1 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Yo acudiría, @Taliván Hortográfico, aunque sólo fuese por el espectáculo único en la historia de poder ver la Sagrada Familia en Tarrasa.



En Terrassa como mucho te puede llevar al barrio de los moros al lado de la riera, lo de la sagrada familia va estar complicado.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Jul 2022)

Que alguien me explique cómo una Champions ganada hace un mes es "vivir del pasado" pero los títulos de hockey patines, fútbol femenino, korfbal y petanca para discapacitados intelectuales ganados hace un mes no son "vivir del pasado". ¿Las orejonas caducan más rápido que los torneos de la galleta?


----------



## El Juani (1 Jul 2022)

Son personajes que tienen que generar expectación y polémica. No se creen ni sus propios mensajes, pero tienen que seguir de algún modo generando retweets, me gustas y demás mierda para generar más audiencia, visionados de sus movidas y ganar más pasta, conseguir más promociones y seguir en el candelero. De eso viven. Éste no era el que decía que sentía envidia del Madrid, por su gen competitivo y todo ese rollo, que chapó y tal? También ha pasado a mejor vida cómo en la noche que el Madrid ganó la Champions él decía que se rendía ante todo esto.

Pero va por el Jota éste y por el Roncero y demás... no me creo que haya personajes de tal calibre.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (1 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Siempre voy yo a Madrid, te podías venir alguna vez tú a tarrassa y te invito a unos cacaolat al lado de la sagrada familia.



Pero que Terrassa ni qué cojones, si tú eres de Vallekas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Jul 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Son personajes que tienen que generar expectación y polémica. No se creen ni sus propios mensajes, pero tienen que seguir de algún modo generando retweets, me gustas y demás mierda para generar más audiencia, visionados de sus movidas y ganar más pasta, conseguir más promociones y seguir en el candelero. De eso viven. Éste no era el que decía que sentía envidia del Madrid, por su gen competitivo y todo ese rollo, que chapó y tal? También ha pasado a mejor vida cómo en la noche que el Madrid ganó la Champions él decía que se rendía ante todo esto.
> 
> Pero va por el Jota éste y por el Roncero y demás... no me creo que haya personajes de tal calibre.



Roncero gana más de millón y medio de euros al año, yo creo que sí se lo cree, a mí me das ese sueldo y me creo lo que sea, empiezas con el personaje pero luego te transformas.


----------



## _Suso_ (1 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Roncero gana más de millón y medio de euros al año, yo creo que sí se lo cree, a mí me das ese sueldo y me creo lo que sea, empiezas con el personaje pero luego te transformas.



Me parece imposible que gane tanto, aunque probablemente gane más de lo que merece un tío que parece que va mamado a los programas.

Y luego yo llevo un par de días currando desde casa con el puto covid porque tengo responsabilidades, puta vida tete.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (1 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Roncero gana más de millón y medio de euros al año, yo creo que sí se lo cree, a mí me das ese sueldo y me creo lo que sea, empiezas con el personaje pero luego te transformas.



Roncerdo gana un millonaco y medio?

Es una trolleada? Lo has dicho como exageración?

Si es cierto ... madre del amor hermoso, y luego criticamos sálvame


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Siempre voy yo a Madrid, te podías venir alguna vez tú a tarrassa y te invito a unos cacaolat al lado de la sagrada familia.



¿La Sagrada Familia son hamijos tuyos de vallecas?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Jul 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Roncerdo gana un millonaco y medio?
> 
> Es una trolleada? Lo has dicho como exageración?
> 
> Si es cierto ... madre del amor hermoso, y luego criticamos sálvame



Es su sueldo, de la morena por ejemplo se llevaba 2'5 anuales contando la producción de su programa de radio.

Mucha gente vive bien a costa del fútbol.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿La Sagrada Familia son hamijos tuyos de vallecas?




Te noto un poco como extraño últimamente, así como ausente.


----------



## feps (1 Jul 2022)

Roncero, si ganara 200.000 euros anuales, ya me parecería una obscenidad. Cualquier becario sería mejor que él, especialmente para Pedrerol.


----------



## El Juani (1 Jul 2022)

La gente que sale en tv, programas y demás ganan pasta eh. Cualquier mindundi. Por eso digo lo que he dicho antes, se han generado un personaje para estar ahí en pantalla y que dure todo lo que se pueda, a estirar el chicle. Hay una diferencia abismal de periodistas que salen en radio, tv, programas online, twitch, etc. a gente que trabajan en las redacciones de los periódicos de manera "tradicional".

Y con el tema de las chortinas, eso es un mundo y aparte. Hay verdaderas tropelías entre bambalinas para ir escalando posiciones y poder salir por fin en tv y programas del corazón o de lo que sea; eso de que se follan al que sea y a quien sea para salir, cierto como la vida misma. No es lo mismo un caché de una presentadoar de informativos o del tiempo que una periodista que trabaja en la maquetación y la redacción de noticias y web. El caché sube y esta peña lo sabe. 

Después tenemos a personajes de la calaña de pipi que se la ha ido ya todo y se le ve a leguas, todo lo citado exagerado a la enésima potencia.

Son obviedades todo lo que estoy diciendo pero es así.


Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Roncero gana más de millón y medio de euros al año, yo creo que sí se lo cree, a mí me das ese sueldo y me creo lo que sea, empiezas con el personaje pero luego te transformas.



Gana eso ahora, con el paso del tiempo y trabajando su personaje a martillo pilón, pero gana lo que gana porque ha ido gestándose ese personaje histriónico, exagerado y fuera de lo normal. Y eso genera expectación y audiencia. Que en cierto modo se lo crea e incluso puede que sea verdad, no lo discuto eh. Pero me cuesta creer semejante nivel de ridículo, la verdad.


----------



## _Suso_ (1 Jul 2022)

Según esto cobra menos, unos 300 por noche, aunque me sigue pareciendo una burrada para alguien así, aunque esto es como con la Esteban, por muy analfabetos que sean generan esa pasta en audiencia, es lo que hay en este país. Lo de Predrerol sí que me parece un escándalo.

Salen a la luz los sueldos de los tertulianos de El Chiringuito


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Jul 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Según esto cobra menos, unos 300 por noche, aunque me sigue pareciendo una burrada para alguien así, aunque esto es como con la Esteban, por muy analfabetos que sean generan esa pasta en audiencia, es lo que hay en este país. Lo de Predrerol sí que me parece un escándalo.
> 
> Salen a la luz los sueldos de los tertulianos de El Chiringuito




Aparece en radio, TV, y es el jefazo del as.....


----------



## feps (1 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Aparece en radio, TV, y es el jefazo del as.....



No dejes que los datos reales desmientan tus rigurosas exclusivas. Di que sí.


----------



## feps (1 Jul 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Según esto cobra menos, unos 300 por noche, aunque me sigue pareciendo una burrada para alguien así, aunque esto es como con la Esteban, por muy analfabetos que sean generan esa pasta en audiencia, es lo que hay en este país. Lo de Predrerol sí que me parece un escándalo.
> 
> Salen a la luz los sueldos de los tertulianos de El Chiringuito



Luego Roncero, qué más quisiera él, no gana 200.000 euros anuales. En el AS cobrará un buen sueldo, nada más. Eso sí, lo de Pedrerol me parece un escándalo. Yo esa basura dejé de consumirla hace años.


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Jul 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Unos doce metros en este ejemplo:
> 
> 
> 
> El Estrella Roja debió eliminar al Milan al año siguiente, pero se suspendió el partido por la niebla cuando estaba a punto de finalizar, y fue campeón de Europa tres años después. Muy malos no eran.



una buena jugada le puede salir a cualquiera,de Vinicius en el tiempo que lleva en el Madrid (y mira que se le cuestiono) podrias sacar 50 jugadas parecidas y hacer un video para venderlo como el nuevo Pele…el mismo Raul hizo una que hubiese firmado hasta Zidane,contra Lopez el del atleti,que ya nunca volvio a repetir.

me fio mas de mi recuerdo,y lo que recuerdo es que el buitre era una remora tremenda...lo mismo que sus colegas de la quinta.


----------



## VYP de Álava (1 Jul 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Según esto cobra menos, unos 300 por noche, aunque me sigue pareciendo una burrada para alguien así, aunque esto es como con la Esteban, por muy analfabetos que sean generan esa pasta en audiencia, es lo que hay en este país. Lo de Predrerol sí que me parece un escándalo.
> 
> Salen a la luz los sueldos de los tertulianos de El Chiringuito



Coto Matamoros dice que le pagaban 18.000 euros por programa en Crónicas..


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> No dejes que los datos reales desmientan tus rigurosas exclusivas. Di que sí.



Lo triste es que es verdad.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> No dejes que los datos reales desmientan tus rigurosas exclusivas. Di que sí.




Roncero dirige el as, trabaja en TV, radio y tiene sus propios show y lo mismo te piensas que cobra el ingreso mínimo vital....


----------



## feps (1 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Roncero dirige el as, trabaja en TV, radio y tiene sus propios show y lo mismo te piensas que cobra el ingreso mínimo vital....



Roncero en AS es redactor jefe de la información del Real Madrid. Un poco de rigor, hombre.


----------



## feps (1 Jul 2022)

Hay algunos jugadores de la primera plantilla del actual campeón de Europa que no ganan más que ese charlatán.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Roncero en AS es redactor jefe de la información del Real Madrid. Un poco de rigor, hombre.




Me llaman el rigores en mi casa, todo el mundo sabe que el subnormal ese es un pez gordo del periódico después de relaño.

Lo que ocurre es que nos choca mucho sus sueldos, por algo son todos unos arrastrados.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Jul 2022)

El Tottenham con 1billon en deuda ficha a un brasileño por 70 míllones..estos Judíos...


----------



## feps (1 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me llaman el rigores en mi casa, todo el mundo sabe que el subnormal ese es un pez gordo del periódico después de relaño.
> 
> Lo que ocurre es que nos choca mucho sus sueldos, por algo son todos unos arrastrados.



Relaño hace varios años que se jubiló. Sigue para bingo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Relaño hace varios años que se jubiló. Sigue para bingo.




El mueve los hilos...todo el mundo en el mundillo lo sabe.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El Tottenham con 1billon en deuda ficha a un brasileño por 70 míllones..estos Judíos...



Van a vender al paquete de Keane este año, el equipo lo lleva son y el inglés ya tiene edad de venderse.


----------



## Silluzollope (1 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El Tottenham con 1billon en deuda ficha a un brasileño por 70 míllones..estos Judíos...



¿Un billón de deuda? Mejor aún, di cien mil billones, es igual de increible pero más exagerado aún.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (1 Jul 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> ¿Un billón de deuda? Mejor aún, di cien mil billones, es igual de increible pero más exagerado aún.



habla en americano, la gente es así


----------



## Silluzollope (1 Jul 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> habla en americano, la gente es así



Me lo imaginé, pero entre la gilipollez de contarnos un fichaje del Totenham que no le importa a nadie en este hilo y la cifra de la deuda, no me pude resistir.


----------



## feps (1 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El mueve los hilos...todo el mundo en el mundillo lo sabe.



"Todo el mundo lo sabe" es un argumento de autoridad un poco pobre. Cúrrate más los posts


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (1 Jul 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Me lo imaginé, pero entre la gilipollez de contarnos un fichaje del Totenham que no le importa a nadie en este hilo y la cifra de la deuda, no me pude resistir.



normal. no hay nada cómo un trankimazin al día para llevarlo lo mejor posible...y lo digo por mi


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> "Todo el mundo lo sabe" es un argumento de autoridad un poco pobre. Cúrrate más los posts




Me está decepcionando tu actitud....este linchamiento público que me haces solo por ser diferente, por ser catalán...no está bien....
Puede que a mí me guste el cacaolat y a ti la Cocacola pero somos ante todo personas!!!!
Puede que a mí me gusten más las cortezas de gorrino y a ti las rufles pero no es motivo para que me discrimines así!!!!!



Me marcho de este hilo para no volver jamás!!!!


----------



## VYP de Álava (1 Jul 2022)

Las respuestas son un drama. No sabía que el nivel de sectarismo era tal entre el culerdismo. Les señalan la luna y miran al dedo.


----------



## xilebo (1 Jul 2022)

*Fortea rompe con el Atlético y apunta al Real Madrid*

El lateral derecho, internacional Sub-15, emitió una carta en sus redes sociales para despedirse del club. “Tengo que salir para acercarme a cumplir mi sueño”.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Jul 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> ¿Un billón de deuda? Mejor aún, di cien mil billones, es igual de increible pero más exagerado aún.



Bueno el Chelsea tiene 600 millones..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Van a vender al paquete de Keane este año, el equipo lo lleva son y el inglés ya tiene edad de venderse.



Como dije Kane iba a ser el nuevo Roberto soldado


----------



## 4motion (1 Jul 2022)

Se acabó el fútbol señores.









El fuera de juego semiautomático será oficial en el Mundial de Qatar


El fuera de juego semiautomático llega y todo hace indicar que para quedarse. En 2018 fue el VAR y ahora se quiere dar un paso más para que la justicia reine en el fútbol. El...




amp-marca-com.cdn.ampproject.org





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (1 Jul 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Se acabó el fútbol señores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me parece que eso puede ser tan fiable como el sistema Dominion para el recuento electoral


----------



## vurvujo (1 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El Tottenham con 1billon en deuda ficha a un brasileño por 70 míllones..estos Judíos...



Un billón es demasiada pasta, es más o menos el PIB de España.


----------



## vurvujo (1 Jul 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> habla en americano, la gente es así



vale vale..... ya decía yo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Jul 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Un billón es demasiada pasta, es más o menos el PIB de España.



1000 millones en ingles.. es un billon


----------



## El amigo (2 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Toma otro dato estadístico, @cebollo:



Esto es un poco de casualidad. Ha sido por esta champions.


----------



## El amigo (2 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Roncero gana más de millón y medio de euros al año, yo creo que sí se lo cree, a mí me das ese sueldo y me creo lo que sea, empiezas con el personaje pero luego te transformas.



Hala,...no creo que gane esa barbaridad.


----------



## El amigo (2 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Luego Roncero, qué más quisiera él, no gana 200.000 euros anuales. En el AS cobrará un buen sueldo, nada más. Eso sí, lo de Pedrerol me parece un escándalo. Yo esa basura dejé de consumirla hace años.



Tampoco cobran tanto para la cantidad de dinero que seguro que mueven. 
Con excepción de Pedrerol que es un montón. 
Aunque hay que tener en cuenta que siempreos directores y presentadores de programas ganan un montón. En su momento José María García (años90 ) llegó a ganar unos 1000 millones de pesetas de la época anuales.


----------



## Ulises 33 (2 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Hazard es una incógnita. Lo bueno es que pronto saldremos de dudas. Si ha recuperado la chispa se verá de inmediato.
> 
> En cualquier caso, su fichaje me pareció la mayor cagada de la última etapa de Florentino. No puedes pagar un saco de millones por un jugador de 29 años al que le quedaba un año de contrato con el Chelsea.



Este me preocupa, coincido con usted, nunca me gustó ese jugador, pagar la millonada por este tipo nunca lo entendí, y más con la edad que tenía. Pero creo que hay una cosa muy buena, han salido escaldados y tengo la impresión que no repetirán jugada. No creo que hubiese sido una estrella aunque no se hubiese lesionado, ahora mismo sale al campo y es intranscedente, si hace un papel como Asencio sería un exitazo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (2 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Woodgate vino lesionado y aun así lo ficharon. A Hazard lo lesionaron gravemente a los pocos meses de empezar a jugar con el Madrid. Llegó siendo un crack hasta que le partieron el tobillo.



Que recuerdos de ese fichaje, no solo lo ficharon lesionado, es que su historial de lesiones decía "no me fiches imbécil" y lo ficharon, ese tío desapareció del fútbol como otros tantos que no les ha aguantado el físico, una gran cagada que muchos no recuerdan, a Kaká también se le fichó ya lesionado, cuesta abajo, aunque hizo algo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (2 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Roncero, si ganara 200.000 euros anuales, ya me parecería una obscenidad. Cualquier becario sería mejor que él, especialmente para Pedrerol.



Roncero 200000????


----------



## Ulises 33 (2 Jul 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> una buena jugada le puede salir a cualquiera,de Vinicius en el tiempo que lleva en el Madrid (y mira que se le cuestiono) podrias sacar 50 jugadas parecidas y hacer un video para venderlo como el nuevo Pele…el mismo Raul hizo una que hubiese firmado hasta Zidane,contra Lopez el del atleti,que ya nunca volvio a repetir.
> 
> me fio mas de mi recuerdo,y lo que recuerdo es que el buitre era una remora tremenda...lo mismo que sus colegas de la quinta.



Y ganaron junto con tres grandes fichajes, uno malogrado por lesión, 5 ligas seguidas, cosa que no ha hecho nadie.


----------



## Ulises 33 (2 Jul 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Las respuestas son un drama. No sabía que el nivel de sectarismo era tal entre el culerdismo. Les señalan la luna y miran al dedo.





Una buena hipoteca han firmado, pero no se saben la letra pequeña, ni recompras ni nada.


----------



## VYP de Álava (2 Jul 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Una buena hipoteca han firmado, pero no se saben la letra pequeña, ni recompras ni nada.


----------



## xilebo (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Joder que portadas más denigrantes....


----------



## _Suso_ (2 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Quién lo diría hace una año, llega a seguir ZZ de entrenador y estarían buscando su traspaso.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Jul 2022)

@feps 
Te perdono, esto que ha pasado nos enseña que todos somos iguales, da igual si tú comes rufles y yo cortezas de gorrino.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que portadas más denigrantes....



Ricos. Si tú y yo tuviéramos esa pasta saldríamos hasta follando con chortinas en el jacuzzi. Con cortezas de gorrino IFA, que las costumbres no se pierden.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ricos. Si tú y yo tuviéramos esa pasta saldríamos hasta follando con chortinas en el jacuzzi. Con cortezas de gorrino IFA, que las costumbres no se pierden.




Yo es que soy más bien humilde aparte de filántropo, seguramente lo destinaría a una causa social como la conservación del mamadou ibérico.


----------



## fachacine (2 Jul 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Buenas noches!



Es que es impresionante la temporada de Vini, el video resume perfectamente su progresión exponencial desde que se ha ido el mierda de Zizou que quería venderlo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo es que soy más bien humilde aparte de filántropo, seguramente lo destinaría a una causa social como la conservación del mamadou ibérico.



Los huevos.


----------



## VYP de Álava (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## fachacine (2 Jul 2022)

El Madrid de la Quinta del Buitre era como el PSG actual, se salían en la Liga y la ganaban sin despeinarse, pero esa falta de competitividad en los rivales la notábamos al jugar en Europa, donde nos enfrentábamos a rivales de un nivel al que no estábamos habituados. Es exactamente lo que le pasa al PSG.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los huevos.




Exacto, donaría dinero para que no cierren la fábrica catalana de huevos Kinder que tantas alegrías nos ha dado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## cebollo (2 Jul 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> El Madrid de la Quinta del Buitre era como el PSG actual,



Yo lo compararía más bien con el City. De Bruyne corre el riesgo de acabar siendo un Michel, un centrocampista muy bueno sin Mundial y sin Champion. Agüero ya ha consumado ser un Hugo Sánchez.

El Madrid de la Quinta es el único Real Madrid que yo he conocido con buena prensa y prestigio gafapasta. Todo eso pasó al Barcelona. Todo el díscurso lo marca o lo marcaba el grupo Prisa. La Ser, el País, Canal+ y el As lo aglutinaban todo: Maldini, Segurola, Manolo Lama, Relaño, Pelopincho y Robinson, Valdano...El Butano les llamaba el Imperio del monopolio y era verdad.


----------



## fachacine (2 Jul 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Yo lo compararía más bien con el City. De Bruyne corre el riesgo de acabar siendo un Michel, un centrocampista muy bueno sin Mundial y sin Champion. Agüero ya ha consumado ser un Hugo Sánchez.
> 
> El Madrid de la Quinta es el único Real Madrid que yo he conocido con buena prensa y prestigio gafapasta. Todo eso pasó al Barcelona. Todo el díscurso lo marca o lo marcaba el grupo Prisa. La Ser, el País, Canal+ y el As lo aglutinaban todo: Maldini, Segurola, Manolo Lama, Relaño, Pelopincho y Robinson, Valdano...El Butano les llamaba el Imperio del monopolio y era verdad.



Sigo viendo mejor símil con el PSG, el City sí que tiene rivalidad real para ganar la liga con el Liverpool o el Chelsea, el Madrid de la Quinta de las 5 ligas seguidas no tenía rival. El City no gana ni de coña 5 ligas seguidas, el PSG casi, ha ganado 4 seguidas pero ha ganado 8 de las últimas 10.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## feps (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## El chepa (2 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Sí, seguro que Al-Kelaifi se ha vestido de loca.


----------



## El chepa (2 Jul 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Una buena hipoteca han firmado, pero no se saben la letra pequeña, ni recompras ni nada.



Vamos que el valor actual del 10% de los ingresos de tv a 25 años los valora el Barsa (y acepta el auditor) en 207 millones y los del fondo de inversión han pagado 267 millones, con lo que se contabilizan 60 millones de plusvalías (no 267 como decían).

Con la falta de información que hay sólo caben dos posibilidades:
a) los del fondo de inversión son tontos
b) el auditor es Laporta disfrazado

Van a acabar echando de menos a Bertomeu.


----------



## Roedr (2 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


>



No puede ser verdad... el lobby gay está llegando a un nivel de dictadura intolerable.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (3 Jul 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Sigo viendo mejor símil con el PSG, el City sí que tiene rivalidad real para ganar la liga con el Liverpool o el Chelsea, el Madrid de la Quinta de las 5 ligas seguidas no tenía rival. El City no gana ni de coña 5 ligas seguidas, el PSG casi, ha ganado 4 seguidas pero ha ganado 8 de las últimas 10.



Bueno, sí, por resultados, pero el Madrid era una cosa seria, como el Bayern ahora, que si les quitas las últimas champions sí podrían ser un equipo como aquel Madric.

Aquel Madrid fue muy disfrutable.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Jul 2022)

No hay noticias de nuevos mamadous?

Supongo que esperarán hasta el último día de verano para traernos a un gran mamadou.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (3 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No hay noticias de nuevos mamadous?
> 
> Supongo que esperarán hasta el último día de verano para traernos a un gran mamadou.



Que vayan rápido que el meteorito es para 2023, qué fichen un par más "diferidos".Que aunque no es muy gordo se prevé que caiga en África.

*ARMAMADUGEDÓN.*

*EL EQUIPO BLANCO.*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Jul 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Que vayan rápido que el meteorito es para 2023, qué fichen un par más "diferidos".Que aunque no es muy gordo se prevé que caiga en África.
> 
> *ARMAMADUGEDÓN.*
> 
> *EL EQUIPO BLANCO.*


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (3 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



No he podido evitarlo ....

Has creado tendencia.


----------



## Chichimango (3 Jul 2022)

Imaginemos que en un partido de fútbol un jugador escupe a un espectador. Imaginemos que en otro partido, un jugador lanza un balonazo a la grada, intencionadamente. Y que otro jugador llama estúpido al árbitro. Y todo ello sin consecuencias: ambos pueden terminar esos partidos y jugar los siguientes sin el menor problema. 

Todo eso ha ocurrido en Wimbledon, siempre con el bueno de Kyrgios de por medio. Lo cito por aquello de que el tenis es un deporte de caballeros y el fútbol un deporte de garrulos. Sería en tiempos de Santana...


----------



## _Suso_ (3 Jul 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Que vayan rápido que el meteorito es para 2023, qué fichen un par más "diferidos".Que aunque no es muy gordo se prevé que caiga en África.
> 
> *ARMAMADUGEDÓN.*
> 
> *EL EQUIPO BLANCO.*



Yo creo que lo del meteorito es para el 2024, aún faltan los aliens.


----------



## El chepa (3 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No puede ser verdad... el lobby gay está llegando a un nivel de dictadura intolerable.



El lobby gay es un mero instrumento dominado por otros con más poder. 

Con esto la están cagando,, demuestran que las empresas no hacen esto por vender más y tener supuestamente mejor imagen, sino por amenazas.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (3 Jul 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> ¿No hay oferta por los laterales del Feyenord Mamadou Gertrudis y Mamadou Melecio?



Melecio se va al Manchester. Cuidado pues.


----------



## Ulises 33 (3 Jul 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Yo lo compararía más bien con el City. De Bruyne corre el riesgo de acabar siendo un Michel, un centrocampista muy bueno sin Mundial y sin Champion. Agüero ya ha consumado ser un Hugo Sánchez.
> 
> El Madrid de la Quinta es el único Real Madrid que yo he conocido con buena prensa y prestigio gafapasta. Todo eso pasó al Barcelona. Todo el díscurso lo marca o lo marcaba el grupo Prisa. La Ser, el País, Canal+ y el As lo aglutinaban todo: Maldini, Segurola, Manolo Lama, Relaño, Pelopincho y Robinson, Valdano...El Butano les llamaba el Imperio del monopolio y era verdad.



Claro, te ha faltado decir que Juan Cruz tenía mala prensa y gano 4 ligas paseándose, paseando paletines en tres de ellas, palabro del butano, hombre de fiar y nada mafioso.


----------



## Ulises 33 (3 Jul 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Vamos que el valor actual del 10% de los ingresos de tv a 25 años los valora el Barsa (y acepta el auditor) en 207 millones y los del fondo de inversión han pagado 267 millones, con lo que se contabilizan 60 millones de plusvalías (no 267 como decían).
> 
> Con la falta de información que hay sólo caben dos posibilidades:
> a) los del fondo de inversión son tontos
> ...



No es eso lo que han dicho, lo que han dicho es que les han pagado 207, lo de la plusvalía de 267 lo dice el Barcelona, no se sabe si ha opción recompra, si han creado una sociedad con los que les compran los derechos, etc. Dudo que los fondos de inversión sean idiotas, el otro 75 % de derechos de televisión los tienen hipotecados por Godman Sachs para que les paguen la deuda.


----------



## cebollo (3 Jul 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Claro, te ha faltado decir que Juan Cruz tenía mala prensa y gano 4 ligas paseándose, paseando paletines en tres de ellas, palabro del butano, hombre de fiar y nada mafioso.



El Madri de las cinco ligas seguidas (1986-1990) tiene buena prensa. Son años de poder socialista en Madrid (Tierno, Barranco, Leguina) y Prisa elogia todo lo madrileño incluyendo la Movida y Almodovar. 
El declive del equipo en los primeros 90 coincide con la alcaldía de Álvarez del Manzano. El volantazo es muy fuerte y comienza el díscurso madrid-centralismo-Franco. El Barcelona es el equipo de la prensa española desde el 92.


----------



## feps (3 Jul 2022)

Mariano se va a quedar. En el club ya se resignan a la idea de que no se va a mover. Que le sirva a Florentino de lección. No se puede firmar un contrato muy largo, a jugadores que apenas han tenido cuatro partidos buenos antes de ser fichados.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Jul 2022)

Está muy gracioso.
Me quedo con el 6:24, el Luisito Barsa ese...que descojone de careto. Es un roto 2 humano 

Ps: "¿Rodrigo? ¿Gol? ¿le empataron la eliminatoria?...hijoputa"

...descojonante


----------



## Raul83 (4 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No hay noticias de nuevos mamadous?
> 
> Supongo que esperarán hasta el último día de verano para traernos a un gran mamadou.



Deja de trolear, que eres del Rayo Vallec- ANO.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Jul 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Deja de trolear, que eres del Rayo Vallec- ANO.



La verdad es que soy catalán, de Tarrasa para ser exactos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La verdad es que soy catalán, de Tarrasa para ser exactos.



De la Tarrasa de tu casa, quieres decir.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> De la Tarrasa de tu casa, quieres decir.




De Tarrasa es mi casa quiero decir.


----------



## vurvujo (4 Jul 2022)

Tienes un día de mierda.... ves esto y ya eres feliz otra vez.


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Jul 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El Madri de las cinco ligas seguidas (1986-1990) tiene buena prensa. Son años de poder socialista en Madrid (Tierno, Barranco, Leguina) y Prisa elogia todo lo madrileño incluyendo la Movida y Almodovar.
> El declive del equipo en los primeros 90 coincide con la alcaldía de Álvarez del Manzano. El volantazo es muy fuerte y comienza el díscurso madrid-centralismo-Franco. El Barcelona es el equipo de la prensa española desde el 92.



Quizás porque se arriman a los ganadores, según intereses propios con sus negocietes, exactamente como ahora. AS odia al Madrid desde que los dejaron fuera de los negocios, Radio torino que se puede decir, el nombre lo dice todo. El Barcelona , bueno, los catalanes gastan dinero y tienen influencia política, el pueble mejor tratado junto con los vascos y siempre van de víctimas, fruto de un sistema electoral que es una mierda.
La movida otra mierda inventada, promover a inútiles y las drogas, pero vendiéndolo como aires de libertad.


----------



## VYP de Álava (4 Jul 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Deja de trolear, que eres del Rayo Vallec- ANO.



Eso tiene afición? Aparte de los zombis de Errejon y la Mema


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Jul 2022)

Parece que los últimos mamadous del mercado veraniego están muy cotizados, son ejemplares premium.
La casa blanca tendrá que rascarse el bolsillo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (4 Jul 2022)

Cómo es posible que el farsa se vaya a gastar este verano 200 kilos en fichajes?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Cómo es posible que el farsa se vaya a gastar este verano 200 kilos en fichajes?




Porque son un club obligado a la excelencia en todos los apartados.


----------



## spam (4 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



En mi pueblo se suponía que "apoyar una causa" era una opción, no una obligación... pero con la inqueersición hemos topado...
Ahora habrá que montarles también una sección a ést(o/a/e/@/x)s por el qué dirán?


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Cómo es posible que el farsa se vaya a gastar este verano 200 kilos en fichajes?



ESo primero hay que verlo, y si se los gastan mejor, el año que viene otra vez a perdidas y sin nada que vender. Lo mejor e que le dicen ajugadores, bajate el sueldo, mientras los nuevos como abuameyan cobrarán un pastón y me gasto dinero en sueldazos y traspasos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Jul 2022)

Traigo noticias frescas!!!!

Me lo acaban de filtrar, todo parece indicar que el elegido para acompañar a Benzema será "N'Golo kassi flava", sería un fichaje de bajo coste, una oportunidad de mercado como camavinga, costaría unos 60 millones. 

#welcomengolo


----------



## The Replicant (4 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Cómo es posible que el farsa se vaya a gastar este verano 200 kilos en fichajes?



porque al FC Palancas el dinero le cae del cielo

(no van a fichar a nadie, pero los periódicos tienen que vender)

taluecs


----------



## El chepa (4 Jul 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El Madri de las cinco ligas seguidas (1986-1990) tiene buena prensa. Son años de poder socialista en Madrid (Tierno, Barranco, Leguina) y Prisa elogia todo lo madrileño incluyendo la Movida y Almodovar.
> El declive del equipo en los primeros 90 coincide con la alcaldía de Álvarez del Manzano. El volantazo es muy fuerte y comienza el díscurso madrid-centralismo-Franco. El Barcelona es el equipo de la prensa española desde el 92.



El tema político coincide además con el cambio en el panorama mediático de finales de los 80. Mendoza era cercano a Polanco y era o había sido consejero de Prisa, pero ya era un viejo chocho que fuera del Bernabéu no pintaba mucho. Por entonces se forjaba la alianza entre el PSOE y el franquismo catalán (Godó) por el control de radios y televisiones en la España de finales de los 80 y primeros 90. Con el antenicidio Godó traicionó a sus aliados conservadores (ABC, los Herrero, Martín Ferrand, Butano...), entregó Antena 3 Radio al PSOE y cogió poder en el Grupo Prisa a través de Prisa Radio.

Con ese binomio PSOE/Prisa + Godó el discurso se barceloniza. Años después se actualiza la alianza cuando Zapatero entrega a Roures el fútbol, y ahí ya consiguen que parezca normal la batasunización del antimadridismo.


----------



## cebollo (4 Jul 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Con ese binomio PSOE/Prisa + Godó el discurso se barceloniza. Años después se actualiza la alianza cuando Zapatero entrega a Roures el fútbol, y ahí ya consiguen que parezca normal la batasunización del antimadridismo.



Yo creo que Lama, Segurola, Maldini y muchos otros son antimadridistas natos pero se cortan o se cortaban en sus inicios porque sabían que el madridismo tiene muchos seguidores. Además no había alternativa, el Barcelona no fue rival durante décadas y el Atleti ha tenido épocas muy malas y nunca ha tenido mucho tirón.

En cuanto el Barcelona zarpó un poco se subieron al barco de cabeza.

El antimadridismo acaba explotando por ósmosis. Si trabajas en Canal Plus, el País, la Ser... medios que se pasan el día insultando a Álvarez del Manzano, Esperanza Aguirre, Ayuso, Madrid como ente mitológico y malvado...todo eso llega a la sección de Deportes.

El odio a Florentino merece tesis doctoral de Psicología aparte.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (4 Jul 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> El tema político coincide además con el cambio en el panorama mediático de finales de los 80. Mendoza era cercano a Polanco y era o había sido consejero de Prisa, pero ya era un viejo chocho que fuera del Bernabéu no pintaba mucho. Por entonces se forjaba la alianza entre el PSOE y el franquismo catalán (Godó) por el control de radios y televisiones en la España de finales de los 80 y primeros 90. Con el antenicidio Godó traicionó a sus aliados conservadores (ABC, los Herrero, Martín Ferrand, Butano...), entregó Antena 3 Radio al PSOE y cogió poder en el Grupo Prisa a través de Prisa Radio.
> 
> Con ese binomio PSOE/Prisa + Godó el discurso se barceloniza. Años después se actualiza la alianza cuando Zapatero entrega a Roures el fútbol, y ahí ya consiguen que parezca normal la batasunización del antimadridismo.



Muy bien explicado. Añadir que además, Mendoza se había malquistado previamente con Butano por su excesiva vinculación a una Prisa que con su naciente entramado multimedia amenazaba la primacía de García, con lo que cuando este volantazo se produjo hacia 1990, para colmo con Butano controlando los arbitrajes por medio de Villar (veánse los partidos de Tenerife) Mendoza se quedó más solo que la una. Intentó quejarse adoptando un discurso "madrileñista" ("se quejan de que Madrid les roba pero las autopistas que tienen en Cataluña bla, bla, bla") que sólo le sirvió para que le dieran por todos lados.

La actual situación de Villarato más Rourarato nace en 1990-1991.


----------



## fachacine (4 Jul 2022)

Los problemas y los jaleos de CR7 en todos los clubs en los que ha estado desde que dejó el Madrid me nutren muchísimo


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (4 Jul 2022)

Mourinho quiere al paquetazo vegano de Isco.

Entre eso, echar a Foyth para poner a Aurier, y los 100 millones que se gastó el año pasado en delanteros de mierda tenéis la explicación de por qué está entrenando a la Roma y no a un equipo de octavos de Champions.


----------



## cebollo (4 Jul 2022)

Aunque era muy de derechas Lorenzo Sanz se llevó bien con el grupo Prisa. En dicho grupo Florentino nunca gustó, su pasado de UCD y su personalidad, educación, estilo... todo era muy pepero de Aznar. Prisa comprueba con Florentino lo mismo que con Esperanza Aguirre o con Ayuso. Cuanto más les critican mejores resultados electorales sacan, son pruebas vivientes de que la influencia de Prisa en Madrid es nula, algo que les ha jodido siempre muchisimo.

Sospecho que Florentino ha ganado todas sus elecciones al Real Madrid y que en 1995 hubo tocomocho con el voto por correo.

Hay una cosa que lejos de Madrid no se sabe o no se percibe bien pero la burguesía madrileña se identifica mucho con Florentino, también con Butragueño, el sentimiento uno de los nuestros es fortísimo.


----------



## juantxxxo (4 Jul 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Mourinho quiere al paquetazo vegano de Isco.
> 
> Entre eso, echar a Foyth para poner a Aurier, y los 100 millones que se gastó el año pasado en delanteros de mierda tenéis la explicación de por qué está entrenando a la Roma y no a un equipo de octavos de Champions.



A Isco?????? qué mosca le ha picado a nuestro querido José?????


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Jul 2022)

"Los mamadous son el futuro"

Nelson Mandela.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Jul 2022)

__





Eligimos a MISS ROCIADAS de los 90!!!! Primera eliminatoria!!ENCUESTA!!!exclusivas OBIWANCHERNOBIL!!!


Eliminatoria terminada: Eliminatoria finalizada. Se clasifican para octavos. 1-conelly 58 votos. 2- LOVE 46 votos. 3- Opciones de jugar los octavos como mejor tercera: Dennise richards 26 votos. 4-Juega repesca: Cristina aguilera con 14 votos. Entre mañana y el martes se...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## feps (4 Jul 2022)

¿Qué os parecería Carlos Sainz padre como sucesor de Florentino?


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (4 Jul 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> A Isco?????? qué mosca le ha picado a nuestro querido José?????



Lleva tiempo haciendo el subnormal con los fichajes. Fichando a paquetes que no necesita y haciendo a los equipos gastarse un dinero que no tienen.


----------



## _Suso_ (4 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> ¿Qué os parecería Carlos Sainz padre como sucesor de Florentino?



Me parece gente honrada, pro no creo que tenga nivel de gestión empresarial para dirigir a un club así, a no ser que se rodee de una junta directiva con un perfil muy técnico, en ese caso sí, él como imagen del club y que una junta de técnicos manejen la economía.


----------



## feps (4 Jul 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Me parece gente honrada, pro no creo que tenga nivel de gestión empresarial para dirigir a un club así, a no ser que se rodee de una junta directiva con un perfil muy técnico, en ese caso sí, él como imagen del club y que una junta de técnicos manejen la economía.



Esa podría ser la idea. Carlos Sainz tiene 62 años y la idea sería arroparlo con un núcleo duro continuista.


----------



## Raul83 (4 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El seboso belga nunca a sido ni top 5 mundial, nunca.
> 
> Se ha operado para ir al mundial, después a comer Doritos y lesionarse otra vez.



Os va a pintar la cara, como Vinicius.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (4 Jul 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Quién lo diría hace una año, llega a seguir ZZ de entrenador y estarían buscando su traspaso.



... y el de Valverde y el de Militao. ...


----------



## Gashegodemierda (4 Jul 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El Madrid de la Quinta es el único Real Madrid que yo he conocido con buena prensa y prestigio gafapasta. Todo eso pasó al Barcelona. Todo el díscurso lo marca o lo marcaba el grupo Prisa. La Ser, el País, Canal+ y el As lo aglutinaban todo: Maldini, Segurola, Manolo Lama, Relaño, Pelopincho y Robinson, Valdano...El Butano les llamaba el Imperio del monopolio y era verdad.



Ramón Mendoza fue palmero, alcahuete y machaca de primer nivel de Polanco, vital en alguna de las operaciones más largas y delicadas (compra de acciones de El País etc) y consejero de PRISA. Servidor obediente que no le creó problemas cuando PRISA se quedó con los derechos del futbol pagando cacahuetes, y cuya hoja de servicios continua bien pasada la presidencia del club, en el 1997, en la guerra de las televisiones con Telefónica y el PP.


cebollo dijo:


> Aunque era muy de derechas Lorenzo Sanz se llevó bien con el grupo Prisa. En dicho grupo Florentino nunca gustó, su pasado de UCD y su personalidad, educación, estilo... todo era muy pepero de Aznar.



Lorenzo Sanz se llevó bien con PRISA en un inicio porque le veían continuista de Mendoza frente a la amenaza de Florentino... hasta que, junto con su cuñado Antonio Asensio, del Grupo Z, y el apoyo del PP, rompió la baraja del tema de los derechos televisivos primero, y el contrato de Via Digital después.

Ahí PRISA le dió hasta debajo de las pestañas.

Luego se volvieron a amigar, cuando Vía Digital se creyó que tenían los derechos del Madrid por decreto, y PRISA gano la puja del segundo gran contrato.

Un día hablamos de, a pesar de sus mil barrabasadas, el papel vital de las gestiones de Sanz en el desarrollo de, no sólo el Madrid, sin o todo el futbol español en el momento más necesario. Sin Sanz estaríamos por detrás de la _Ligue Un_ gabacha.


*Bonus noventero. *Así aparecía la hija del gran magnate de los medios Antonio Asensio, y ya cuasi nuera del muy facha presi del Madrid en la revista MAN, cosas de la época


----------



## feps (4 Jul 2022)

Qué cagada lo de Laso. En cuanto a comunicación, el Madrid es un desastre. Echan al mejor entrenador de la sección de baloncesto en toda su historia, y nadie sale a dar la versión oficial del club. Si Florentino saca pecho con los títulos del basket, también tendrá que dar la cara para explicar este rocambolesco cese.


----------



## juantxxxo (4 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Qué cagada lo de Laso. En cuanto a comunicación, el Madrid es un desastre. Echan al mejor entrenador de la sección de baloncesto en toda su historia, y nadie sale a dar la versión oficial del club. Si Florentino saca pecho con los títulos del basket, también tendrá que dar la cara para explicar este rocambolesco cese.



Puede ser por lo del infarto o no tiene nada que ver??????



_Suso_ dijo:


> Me parece gente honrada, pro no creo que tenga nivel de gestión empresarial para dirigir a un club así, a no ser que se rodee de una junta directiva con un perfil muy técnico, en ese caso sí, él como imagen del club y que una junta de técnicos manejen la economía.



Pienso lo mismo.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (4 Jul 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Buenas noches!



Mira que echo en falta a mi padre en todo momento pero como me gustaría que hubiese visto jugar a este Madrid y a estos jugadores. 
Se me saltan las lagrimas, joder


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (4 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Qué cagada lo de Laso. En cuanto a comunicación, el Madrid es un desastre. Echan al mejor entrenador de la sección de baloncesto en toda su historia, y nadie sale a dar la versión oficial del club. Si Florentino saca pecho con los títulos del basket, también tendrá que dar la cara para explicar este rocambolesco cese.



Las maneras no han sido las mejores pero se puede arreglar otra cosa es que la decisión está perfectamente justificada, no puedes permitirte tener a una persona con ese riesgo en un puesto de tanta tensión, es que no te lo permite seguramente la LPRL


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## Roedr (4 Jul 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1111362



hahaha muy bueno


----------



## Tubiegah (4 Jul 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Os va a pintar la cara, como Vinicius.



Concretamente de sirope de chocolate y fresa


----------



## VYP de Álava (4 Jul 2022)

Debería salir alguien a explicar lo de Laso, y si hablara él también mejor, para evitar suspicacias, porque la pinta que tiene esto hasta donde se conoce es muy mala.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (4 Jul 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Debería salir alguien a explicar lo de Laso, y si hablara él también mejor, para evitar suspicacias, porque la pinta que tiene esto hasta donde se conoce es muy mala.



Joder, y eso que no soy merengue.

Los servicios médicos del Madric creen que en su estado no es bueno entrenar, querían que se esperara unos meses, el tío ha dicho que no y el Madric ha preferido pagarle todo el año que le queda, y si prefiere correr el riesgo de quedarse moñeco que lo haga en otro sitio.

Yo hubiera hecho lo mismo, le ofrecieron trabajos de despacho más tranquilos `para esperar un tiempo.


----------



## _Suso_ (4 Jul 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> *Debería salir alguien a explicar lo de Laso*, y si hablara él también mejor, para evitar suspicacias, porque la pinta que tiene esto hasta donde se conoce es muy mala.



Ya lo han hecho, hay un comunicado oficial del Madrid, incluso le ofrecieron cobrar sueldo integro sin entrenar y valorar su estado de salud en Marzo, otra cosa es que los medios de comunicación quieran hacer ruido donde no lo hay y que Laso se haya puesto de morros:

El Madrid comunica oficialmente la destitución de Laso "por razones médicas"


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No hay noticias de nuevos mamadous?
> 
> Supongo que esperarán hasta el último día de verano para traernos a un gran mamadou.



están esperando al final del verano porque algún mamadou no es muy negroc, a ver si despues de tres meses de solazo alcanza los mínimos exigidos.


----------



## El chepa (4 Jul 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Ya lo han hecho, hay un comunicado oficial del Madrid, incluso le ofrecieron cobrar sueldo integro sin entrenar y valorar su estado de salud en Marzo, otra cosa es que los medios de comunicación quieran hacer ruido donde no lo hay y que Laso se haya puesto de morros:
> 
> El Madrid comunica oficialmente la destitución de Laso "por razones médicas"



Parece que Laso se ha puesto cabezón, espero que recapacite y en unos meses vuelva al banquillo.


----------



## mad2012 (4 Jul 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Parece que Laso se ha puesto cabezón, espero que recapacite y en unos meses vuelva al banquillo.



Ojalá, lo vamos a echar mucho de menos…lo que funciona no se toca. Creo que nos vamos a arrepentir…


----------



## feps (4 Jul 2022)

Juan Carlos Sánchez ya tenía una terna de entrenadores mucho antes del infarto para suplir a Pablo. Si Laso acaba teniendo el visto bueno de los cardiólogos para entrenar, aunque sea en otro equipo, estará claro que han aprovechado su coyuntura de salud para cargárselo porque JCS se la tiene jurada. En pocos meses lo sabremos.

Terrible que el mejor entrenador de la historia de la sección sea despachado con un lacónico comunicado.


----------



## spam (4 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> *Juan Carlos Sánchez ya tenía una terna de entrenadores mucho antes del infarto para suplir a Pablo. *Si Laso acaba teniendo el visto bueno de los cardiólogos para entrenar, aunque sea en otro equipo, estará claro que han aprovechado su coyuntura de salud para cargárselo porque JCS se la tiene jurada. En pocos meses lo sabremos.
> 
> Terrible que el mejor entrenador de la historia de la sección sea despachado con un lacónico comunicado.



Trinchieri, Pascual y quién más?


----------



## feps (4 Jul 2022)

spam dijo:


> Trinchieri, Pascual y quién más?



Alex Mumbrú.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (4 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Alex Mumbrú.



Me hubiera gustado ver a Mumbrú en el Madric.

No lo ha hecho mal de entrenador y el tío impone, además, como no le escuches, igual te pega un codazo en la nariz, a traición.


----------



## Gashegodemierda (4 Jul 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Joder, y eso que no soy merengue.
> 
> Los servicios médicos del Madric creen que en su estado no es bueno entrenar, querían que se esperara unos meses, el tío ha dicho que no y el Madric ha preferido pagarle todo el año que le queda, y si prefiere correr el riesgo de quedarse moñeco que lo haga en otro sitio.



Los "servicios médicos" ósea, el médico, Miguel Ángel López , ha dicho que Laso está como un roble, y ha sido despedido por Juan Carlos Sánchez, que sabe de medicina lo mismo que de baloncesto, por "negligencia", osea por la negligencia de no adaptar su diagnosis a los intereses de Sánchez, que quiere echar a Laso desde hace sabe dios cuando, pero el jodío ha tenido la indecencia de acaparar títulos.


----------



## DRIDMA (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## Andr3ws (4 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Traigo noticias frescas!!!!
> 
> Me lo acaban de filtrar, todo parece indicar que el elegido para acompañar a Benzema será "N'Golo kassi flava", sería un fichaje de bajo coste, una oportunidad de mercado como camavinga, costaría unos 60 millones.
> 
> #welcomengolo



Que brutalidad como fichen a este. 
Hizo una copa Africa antológica. 
Le apodan “La saeta negra”. 
Flopper fíchalo !!!


----------



## Andr3ws (4 Jul 2022)

Parece que ya se ha renovado a Rodrygo.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (5 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Como dije Kane iba a ser el nuevo Roberto soldado



Kane paquete??
Un tio que lleva metiendo como minimo 24 goles 9 temporadas es un paquete?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jul 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Kane paquete??
> Un tio que lleva metiendo como minimo 24 goles 9 temporadas es un paquete?



rematador de area pequeña y lanza penales....tambien soldado tenia unos 12 o 18 goles por temporada por lo mismo ...bueno no 25 28 y 30 con el valencia hasta que salio por piernas


----------



## Chitauri ⠠⠵ (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## vurvujo (5 Jul 2022)

¿Qué os parece este tipo de comentarios que leí en el jilo del farsa?



> > Maestroscuro dijo:
> > Peinando canas y todavía no entiendes porqué el Barca golea más veces al Madrid que al revés.
> 
> 
> ...






> > ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:
> > Menguele que se va a volver a reír de estos. Sergi Roberto que ya es un exjugador follamodelos. Anfu Sati que difícilmente podrá jugar en la élite y que en la foto anterior parece más que va a hacer gangbangs. Christensen que por lo que dicen los expertos no es central para el far$a. Lo pones con Eric y nos echamos unas risas.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gorrión (5 Jul 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece este tipo de comentarios que leí en el jilo del farsa?



Es lo normal, son retrasados mentales.


----------



## VYP de Álava (5 Jul 2022)

Chitauri ⠠⠵ dijo:


>









Parece ser que el becario sigue a lo suyo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Jul 2022)

En el madrid de baloncesto es un buen momento ahora para modernizar la sección y fichar un entrenador mamadou o musulmán.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Jul 2022)

Rachid el mahani, entrenador del Casablanca all stars sería una opción más que interesante para la plantilla de baloncesto.


----------



## spam (5 Jul 2022)

Gashegodemierda dijo:


> Los "servicios médicos" ósea, el médico, Miguel Ángel López , ha dicho que Laso está como un roble, y ha sido despedido por Juan Carlos Sánchez, que sabe de medicina lo mismo que de baloncesto, por "negligencia", osea por la negligencia de no adaptar su diagnosis a los intereses de Sánchez, que quiere echar a Laso desde hace sabe dios cuando, pero el jodío ha tenido la indecencia de acaparar títulos.



Igual es verdad, pero a mí me suena un poco a invent lo de que han echado al doctor ese... nadie se había enterado hasta ahora ni había salido una sola noticia al respecto; y desde la versión que proporcionó el entorno de Laso en Marsa se ha tomado como dogma, cuando un despido improcedente como ése hubiera sido supercantoso, y los carroñeros de la prensa pipera no la hubieran dejado pasar.


----------



## feps (5 Jul 2022)

El comunicado oficial no puede ser más lacónico y burocrático. Ni una sola frase de gratitud o reconocimiento a la figura de Pablo Laso. Un texto mucho peor que el dedicado a Gareth Bale. 

A mi juicio debería caer también Juan Carlos Sánchez, porque a las leyendas no pueden despacharlas así. Huele a puñalada trapera que apesta.


----------



## cebollo (5 Jul 2022)

Ya en 2014 quisieron echar a Laso pero no se decidieron o no se atrevieron. Cambiaron a todos sus colaboradores (segundo entrenador, preparador físico) con la idea de que así dimitiria. Pero no dimitió y ganó todo al año siguiente. 

Lo que peor aspecto tiene, sin duda, es lo del médico.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Jul 2022)

Está bastante claro que quieren mamaoudizar el banquillo de basket del Madrid.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (5 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Está bastante claro que quieren mamaoudizar el banquillo de basket del Madrid.



Lo único que queda claro en el este *FLORO *es que da igual dónde te metas que todo es una conspiración.

La explicación lógica nunca es la verdadera.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (5 Jul 2022)

¿No decís nada de vuestro jugadorazo?


----------



## xilebo (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## xilebo (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (5 Jul 2022)

El nivel de talibanismo del bobo Carrasco roza la enfermedad.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Hola me llamo váter.
No sé cómo he acabado jugando en el Madrid...pero aquí estoy, llevo 7 años sin dar pie con bola.


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Jul 2022)

Gashegodemierda dijo:


> Los "servicios médicos" ósea, el médico, Miguel Ángel López , ha dicho que Laso está como un roble, y ha sido despedido por Juan Carlos Sánchez, que sabe de medicina lo mismo que de baloncesto, por "negligencia", osea por la negligencia de no adaptar su diagnosis a los intereses de Sánchez, que quiere echar a Laso desde hace sabe dios cuando, pero el jodío ha tenido la indecencia de acaparar títulos.



Está hecho un fenómeno, lo dice el médico, lo del infarto, etc es una cuestión de poca monta, en el banquillo de entrenador no sufre tensiones ni nada.
Ese médico me recuerda a los de la plandemia, con gente así no necesita uno enemigos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Jul 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> El nivel de talibanismo del bobo Carrasco roza la enfermedad.



Es un mediocre y un mierda, como jugador normalito, en un club normalito, solo unos años que han sido algo en Europa, están cagados de volver a ser la mierda que eran. Se pone el que como entrenador no ha hecho nada a dar lecciones, por unj ugador que está acabado hace años, que ha cobrado como nadie cuando le meaban en la cara en Europa, que ha maltratado a todos y era intocable, el nene cuando le quitaban se enfadba y no iba a entrenar, eso es ser todo un profesional de 140 kg de euros, con dos cojones Paco Carrasco del frasco.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Jul 2022)

Atención salta la liebre:

En estos momentos me informan que el united se ha entrometido en las negociaciones que los blancos mantenían con mamadou massana, el united estaría dispuesto a pagar su clausula de 100 millones y pagarle 7 millones anuales a la joven perla senegalesa.

La decision de massana se hará pública antes del cierre de mercado.


----------



## feps (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## geremi (5 Jul 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Ya en 2014 quisieron echar a Laso pero no se decidieron o no se atrevieron. Cambiaron a todos sus colaboradores (segundo entrenador, preparador físico) con la idea de que así dimitiria. Pero no dimitió y ganó todo al año siguiente.
> 
> Lo que peor aspecto tiene, sin duda, es lo del médico.



No se atrevieron porque sabían que la afición estaba con Laso.


----------



## xilebo (5 Jul 2022)

*¿Llego tarde?*


----------



## Cicciolino (5 Jul 2022)

20 chimpancés vírgenes comentando las últimas novedades en materia de chismes para machitos superficialmente heterosexuales acerca makeleles, ndongos, mandingos, mondongos y kungeles al hilo de los vídeos de un cayetano adicto a los farináceos con contactos en la hélite mandrilenya y una bella dicción esmerada.

Todo ello presidido por el Marqués dv Mónster, Obiguanplaymóbil, encargado de dirigir las razzias en el África Occidental.

Hilo 10/10 del posmonatsi protestonto de @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos.


----------



## vurvujo (5 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¿Llego tarde?*



En el hilo del farsa dicen que el Kessié y Cristensen son mucho mejores y que salieron gratis.


----------



## VYP de Álava (5 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


>



Pues si eso es cierto, si fuera Querejeta le llamaba hoy mismo.


----------



## Mecanosfera (5 Jul 2022)

Los de Marca apostaron por Mister Underdog como formato para ganarse aficionados jóvenes desde internet. Con el gran Miguel Quintana no funcionó, y mucho menos con este subproducto veraniego snob que se han montado. Quieren ser como la revista Panenka, el refugio de los "sensibles e inteligentes" para los que otra champions del Madrid es un fenómeno inexplicable y casi patológico.
Para detectar a un snob no hay como preguntarle si prefiere la liga inglesa o la española: para irse de guay, lo necesario es decir que la Premier mola más. Así les va a esta gente, que no les ve ni el Tato. El rollito posmoderno gafapasta 2.0 de decir que "los que saben de fútbol prefieren la Premier" da bochorno.


----------



## Chichimango (5 Jul 2022)

La que se está montando con Laso no solo es innecesario, también es injusto con un tío que le ha dado mucha gloria al Madrid. La temporada había acabado de puta madre tanto en fútbol como en baloncesto, todo eran risas y alegría, y de repente montamos esta astracanada impropia del mejor club del mundo, dándoles munición a los antis y desestabilizando la sección.

Yo no sé si Laso debería seguir o no, tengo mis dudas; temas de salud aparte, es alguien que nos ha dado mucho, pero siempre sospecharemos que este equipo tenía potencial para haber ganado 2-3 euroligas más y convertirse en un equipo dominante en Europa. En cualquier caso, la decisión debería haberse consensuado, no creo que fuese tan difícil alcanzar un acuerdo en el que todos saliesen contentos y no se dañara la imagen del Real Madrid.

Alguien tendría que dar explicaciones por esto, y pedir perdón.


----------



## xilebo (5 Jul 2022)

*Jovic es un negocio redondo*

El Madrid se ahorra los cerca de 15M€ brutos de ficha que le restan por cobrar al serbio, aunque ha tenido que pagar parte de ellos. Se queda con el 50% de una futura venta.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Jovic es un negocio redondo*
> 
> El Madrid se ahorra los cerca de 15M€ brutos de ficha que le restan por cobrar al serbio, aunque ha tenido que pagar parte de ellos. Se queda con el 50% de una futura venta.



Mejor que sigan con Mariano


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (5 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Mejor que sigan con Mariano



Ahora falta regalar a Mariano y por fin podremos tener a un suplente en condiciones.


----------



## VYP de Álava (5 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Jovic es un negocio redondo*
> 
> El Madrid se ahorra los cerca de 15M€ brutos de ficha que le restan por cobrar al serbio, aunque ha tenido que pagar parte de ellos. Se queda con el 50% de una futura venta.



Pero Jovic no cobraba 8 brutos? Es lo que decía Richard Dees cuando salió Miguelito diciendo que Vinicius cobraba la mitad de Jovic cuando era mentira.


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Jul 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> La que se está montando con Laso no solo es innecesario, también es injusto con un tío que le ha dado mucha gloria al Madrid. La temporada había acabado de puta madre tanto en fútbol como en baloncesto, todo eran risas y alegría, y de repente montamos esta astracanada impropia del mejor club del mundo, dándoles munición a los antis y desestabilizando la sección.
> 
> Yo no sé si Laso debería seguir o no, tengo mis dudas; temas de salud aparte, es alguien que nos ha dado mucho, pero siempre sospecharemos que este equipo tenía potencial para haber ganado 2-3 euroligas más y convertirse en un equipo dominante en Europa. En cualquier caso, la decisión debería haberse consensuado, no creo que fuese tan difícil alcanzar un acuerdo en el que todos saliesen contentos y no se dañara la imagen del Real Madrid.
> 
> Alguien tendría que dar explicaciones por esto, y pedir perdón.



Los que saben del tema, lo que hablaron entre ellos son Laso y el Club, dudo que digan lo que ha ocurrido. El Madrid nunca lo hace, como pasó con Zidane. Así los periolistos tienen tema para meter mierda, que para eso cobran y es lo que les gusta.


----------



## Gorrión (5 Jul 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


>



Otro club estado como el Barça.


----------



## VYP de Álava (5 Jul 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


>



Que tendrán que decir a esto los paletazos tipo el hijo de Pilar Miró o la hostalrich?


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (5 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Jovic es un negocio redondo*
> 
> El Madrid se ahorra los cerca de 15M€ brutos de ficha que le restan por cobrar al serbio, aunque ha tenido que pagar parte de ellos. Se queda con el 50% de una futura venta.




Se ahorra los 15 millones *pero tiene que pagar parte de ellos*. 

*NEGOCIO REDONDO.*


----------



## xilebo (5 Jul 2022)

*Aprecien el esfuerzo, me costó hacerlo*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Jul 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Otro club estado como el Barça.



si claro y lo de vender la ciudad deportiva que?


----------



## feps (5 Jul 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Que tendrán que decir a esto los paletazos tipo el hijo de Pilar Miró o la hostalrich?



Gonzalo Miró estará triste por el reciente fallecimiento de su padre, José Luis Balbín.


----------



## Gorrión (5 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> si claro y lo de vender la ciudad deportiva que?



El estado le va ayudar o no?

Pues ya está, club estado.


----------



## Manero (5 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Jovic es un negocio redondo*
> 
> El Madrid se ahorra los cerca de 15M€ brutos de ficha que le restan por cobrar al serbio, aunque ha tenido que pagar parte de ellos. Se queda con el 50% de una futura venta.



En serio hay un periódico teóricamente serio diciendo que vender a precio 0 (además de pagarle la mitad de la ficha que le quedaba) a un jugador que costó 65M, es un negocio redondo???. 
Que alguien se compre un palacete de 30M y me lo venda a precio 0, que hará un negocio redondo!!!.


----------



## Andr3ws (5 Jul 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece este tipo de comentarios que leí en el jilo del farsa?



Comentarios de subnormales profundos. 
Si el Real Madrid acaba a 60 puntos del colista, pero pierde los dos encuentros contra el, ¿ el colista que está 60 puntos por debajo es más fuerte que el Real Madrid ?

Pues eso, solo un subnormal puede hacer un razonamiento así. Por mi que sigan así, ellos ganando los Partidos frente al Madrid y el Madrid ganando Ligas y CLs


----------



## Andr3ws (5 Jul 2022)

Se ha lesionado la Putellas esa, a dos días de que empiece la Eurocopa. No me había enterado que había Eurocopa. 
Los comentarios de la noticia son LOLeantes. 

Dicho queda. Mi no ver furgol femenino.


----------



## seven up (5 Jul 2022)

spam dijo:


> Igual es verdad, pero a mí me suena un poco a invent lo de que han echado al doctor ese... nadie se había enterado hasta ahora ni había salido una sola noticia al respecto; y desde la versión que proporcionó el entorno de Laso en Marsa se ha tomado como dogma, cuando un despido improcedente como ése hubiera sido supercantoso, y los carroñeros de la prensa pipera no la hubieran dejado pasar.



La noticia del médico viene en las publicaciones de hoy en los periódicos. En el caso de Marca, en recuadro a parte. Veremos hoy o mañana si hay desmentido por parte del club o pasan de largo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Jul 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece este tipo de comentarios que leí en el jilo del farsa?



Me parece loleante que citen a Raphinha, un tío que cumple 26 añazos este año después de casi descender con el Leeds (con 3 puntos menos sería un jugador de segunda división, literalmente), y que para más loles es el suplente de Vinicius en Brasil cuando le convocan de vez en cuando.

Jugador muy respetable, igual hasta da para un equipo top 4-5 temporadas, pero da el mismo miedo que Asensio más o menos.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Jul 2022)

Por cierto, yo flipo con que estemos a 5 de julio y gente como Dembele, Dybala o Pogba estén sin equipo. No veas cómo han cambiado los tiempos.


----------



## VYP de Álava (5 Jul 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Se ha lesionado la Putellas esa, a dos días de que empiece la Eurocopa. No me había enterado que había Eurocopa.
> Los comentarios de la noticia son LOLeantes.
> 
> Dicho queda. Mi no ver furgol femenino.



Podrían convocar a Friqui Puch con peluca. Da el pego.


----------



## Andr3ws (5 Jul 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Podrían convocar a Friqui Puch con peluca. Da el pego.



O a Erika Garcia. Allí sería Bakembauer


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (5 Jul 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece este tipo de comentarios que leí en el jilo del farsa?



Entiendo que están trolleando.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Jul 2022)

Manero dijo:


> En serio hay un periódico teóricamente serio diciendo que vender a precio 0 (además de pagarle la mitad de la ficha que le quedaba) a un jugador que costó 65M, es un negocio redondo???.
> Que alguien se compre un palacete de 30M y me lo venda a precio 0, que hará un negocio redondo!!!.



Hay que reconocer que llevas razón.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (5 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Gonzalo Miró estará triste por el reciente fallecimiento de su padre, José Luis Balbín.



No se decía que era hijo del emérito?

Digo que se decía, eh?




Manero dijo:


> En serio hay un periódico teóricamente serio diciendo que vender a precio 0 (además de pagarle la mitad de la ficha que le quedaba) a un jugador que costó 65M, es un negocio redondo???.
> Que alguien se compre un palacete de 30M y me lo venda a precio 0, que hará un negocio redondo!!!.




Lo de los 30M no está bien contado, sería un palacete de 65, más la mitac de la ficha de los dos años que quedan a unos 8 millones, o sea, un chaletito de 73 minoyes.

Y por lo que leo, si se lo queda la Roma no hay que pagar nada?


----------



## Sciascia (5 Jul 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> No se decía que era hijo del emérito?



(Off topic): En la comarca de Pravia siempre se afirmó que su padre era Balbín...


----------



## vurvujo (5 Jul 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Entiendo que están trolleando.



Eso pensaba al principio, pero es conocido forero por allí y por aquí y es coherente con otras intervenciones suyas.


----------



## feps (5 Jul 2022)

Sciascia dijo:


> (Off topic): En la comarca de Pravia siempre se afirmó que su padre era Balbín...



De hecho es clavado a su padre.


----------



## JimTonic (5 Jul 2022)

A ver si nos ponemos un poco las pilas con los médicos. Yo tengo la cadera de un viejo de 80 y tengo principio de artrosis. 

Puedo correr? El médico me dijo que si.,pero que empezarían los dolores, y luego artroacopia y luego cambio de cadera. El tenía dos pacientes con una placa de cadera corriendo maratones. 

Es el paciente el que decide, yo decidí no correr. 

El doctor nunca va a impedir entrenar a Pablo laso, si el pide la baja se la da, si el pide entrenar el dice ok.

El doctor lo único que hace es decir lo que ve en el corazón y el paciente decide


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (5 Jul 2022)

Pues antes era esto:




Y ahora es FLORERO de burbuja, o tiene toda la pinta:




No entiendo el claro que sí ...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Jul 2022)

Sin menospreciar a los que os gusta la ACB/Euroliga, pero al madridista medio se la pela absolutamente la sección de baloncesto. Más allá de las páginas interiores del As y el Marca, edición Madrid por supuesto, lo de Laso tiene cero recorrido. Otra cosa es que no guste lo que hoy en día es "el madridista medio".

Laso parece buena gente, lo recuerdo de jugador también y desde luego su currículum en el Madrid es intachable. Pero vaya, que si echásemos al jardinero del Bernabéu a pesar de tener el césped como una alfombra nadie diría ni mú, y eso que el césped del Bernabéu hace mucho más por la imagen del Real Madrid que la sección de baloncesto enterita. Es duro pero es así.

Y con un infarto de por medio, ya ni te digo. De la Red tardó dos años en retirarse porque no le daba la gana, la vida a veces te sirve una putada y es muy humano no aceptarla.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (5 Jul 2022)

El Barça renovó a Umtiti, sabiendo que no podía jugar, para inscribir a Ferrán. Leí que era una jugada maestra.

Lo que hay que hacer con las cagadas es limpiarlas pronto, no dejarlas en el salón, molestando. Y Jovic fue una cagada.

Ahora a regalar a Mariano y Hazard.


----------



## Malvender (5 Jul 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Se ha lesionado la Putellas esa, a dos días de que empiece la Eurocopa. No me había enterado que había Eurocopa.
> Los comentarios de la noticia son LOLeantes.
> 
> Dicho queda. Mi no ver furgol femenino.



Has escrito mal el apellido






La española Alexia Putillas se perderá la Eurocopa tras la ruptura de la Liga de Campeones de la AFC


La Federación Española de Fútbol dijo, este martes, que la centrocampista española y ganadora del Balón de Oro femenino, Alexia Putillas, se perderá el Campeonato de Europa Femenino después de…




www.forosocuellamos.com


----------



## Malvender (5 Jul 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Se ahorra los 15 millones *pero tiene que pagar parte de ellos*.
> 
> *NEGOCIO REDONDO.*


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (5 Jul 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> A ver si nos ponemos un poco las pilas con los médicos. Yo tengo la cadera de un viejo de 80



Espero que el pobre viejo no gritara mucho cuando se la quitaste...


----------



## DRIDMA (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## spam (5 Jul 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Se ha lesionado la Putellas esa, a dos días de que empiece la Eurocopa. No me había enterado que había Eurocopa.
> Los comentarios de la noticia son LOLeantes.
> 
> Dicho queda. Mi no ver furgol femenino.



Putellas y del farsa, para que digan que Dios no castiga dos veces...


----------



## Chispeante (6 Jul 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> La que se está montando con Laso no solo es innecesario, también es injusto con un tío que le ha dado mucha gloria al Madrid. La temporada había acabado de puta madre tanto en fútbol como en baloncesto, todo eran risas y alegría, y de repente montamos esta astracanada impropia del mejor club del mundo, dándoles munición a los antis y desestabilizando la sección.
> 
> Yo no sé si Laso debería seguir o no, tengo mis dudas; temas de salud aparte, es alguien que nos ha dado mucho, pero siempre sospecharemos que este equipo tenía potencial para haber ganado 2-3 euroligas más y convertirse en un equipo dominante en Europa. En cualquier caso, la decisión debería haberse consensuado, no creo que fuese tan difícil alcanzar un acuerdo en el que todos saliesen contentos y no se dañara la imagen del Real Madrid.
> 
> Alguien tendría que dar explicaciones por esto, y pedir perdón.




Laso, en general, valorando su trayectoria y el cambio radical que ha supuesto para la sección, de diez. Matrícula de honor y homenaje. Una persona sin tacha, gran profesional y que ha cambiado la sección de baloncesto de una forma transcendental. Esto es lo primero que hay que decir porque es de justicia reconocer los méritos y alabar las buenas obras.

Ahora voy con lo malo. El Madrid ha perdido tres finales, que es verdad que ha que llegar a ellas, de una forma extremadamente dolorosa. Las tres, sobre todo las que perdió con el Olimpiakos y el Maccabi, las tenía en la mano, y llegados los momentos decisivos, tomaron las peores decisiones posibles. No se puede ganar siempre y la suerte cuenta, pero las tengo bien clavadas. Cada uno valorará la parte de culpa, si la hubiera, que ha tenido Laso en todo esto, como justo es valorar sus méritos en las dos que ha ganado. 

Otra cosa que me tiene loco, pero esto es aplicable a cualquier entrenador (Hola Zidane, Que tal Carleto), son sus manías con determinados jugadores. Para bien y para mal, para no darles minutos por razones que él sólo sabe o mismo que mantener en pista a quien no lo merece. El que venga hará lo mismo, pero siempre se puede moderar un poco. 

Que tenga suerte, que la salud le respete y que vaya donde vaya gane todo lo ganable siempre que no sea a costa del Madrid.


----------



## Manero (6 Jul 2022)

Si no critico lo que ha hecho Florentino que se ha sacado un muerto de encima. Mi queja va hacía los medios que muchas veces tratan a sus lectores de idiotas, pero es que en este caso han hecho un "aguantame el cubata" vendiendo como un negocio redondo regalar un jugador y encima pagarle parte del sueldo.


----------



## seven up (6 Jul 2022)

Sciascia dijo:


> (Off topic): En la comarca de Pravia siempre se afirmó que su padre era Balbín...



¿Comarca?, ni que los pravianos fueran hobbits, será mas bien en el Concejo de Pravia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Jul 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Pues antes era esto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1112975
> 
> ...



Menudo puto gilipollas el Miró. Niño de mamá que se habría comido los mocos si no fuera por su apellido.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Jul 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Que tendrán que decir a esto los paletazos tipo el hijo de Pilar Miró o la hostalrich?



Nada, se lo tragan todo, son como el Paco Carrasco, mediocres hasta el infinito.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (6 Jul 2022)

Pero qué hablas de que me invento?

No costó 65 millones y le quedan dos años de contrato que no jugará en Madric a casi 16 millones brutos?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (6 Jul 2022)

Sciascia dijo:


> (Off topic): En la comarca de Pravia siempre se afirmó que su padre era Balbín...



Yo escuche que era Felipe Gonzalez


----------



## Glokta (6 Jul 2022)

A mi la sección de baloncesto me la pela más allá de un pique con el Barça cuando se ponen pesados en Twitter. Eso si, Pablo Laso me parece un crack que con un perfil bajo cogió la sección en un momento complicado e hizo un equipo estable y ganador a lo largo de los años

Sino es porque hay alguna movida interna, me imagino que hay miedo de que le pase algo en la cancha y se eche la culpa al club + la mala imagen


----------



## DRIDMA (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Jul 2022)

Sii joder siii!! Empieza la Eurocopa femenina!!!!

El evento más esperado!!!!!!

Catalunya parte como favorita!!!!

#somospaissomoscatalunya


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sii joder siii!! Empieza la Eurocopa femenina!!!!
> 
> El evento más esperado!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Pues se ha caído la Putillas...digo la Putellas. Nuestras dos mejores jugadoras no están.

Tú que eres fan del deporte femenino, ¿no estás viendo el tenis?


----------



## El chepa (6 Jul 2022)

https://www.cope.es/deportes/futbol...-barca-existira-uno-dos-anos-20220706_2183484


----------



## El chepa (6 Jul 2022)

El hijo de Míchel Salgado, convocado por Emiratos Árabes Unidos : El hijo de Míchel Salgado, convocado por Emiratos Árabes Unidos

¿Se sentirá moro el nieto de Lorenzo Sanz?


----------



## feps (6 Jul 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> https://www.cope.es/deportes/futbol...-barca-existira-uno-dos-anos-20220706_2183484



Otros que no querrán ir al Gamper.


----------



## Andr3ws (6 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Otros que no querrán ir al Gamper.



Levan jugando la Europa League en febrero. 

Buen delantero, zote como persona.


----------



## feps (6 Jul 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Levan jugando la Europa League en febrero.
> 
> Buen delantero, zote como persona.



EL Barcelona no lo puede fichar, porque además cortaría la meteórica carrera de Ferrán Torres.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Jul 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Levan jugando la Europa League en febrero.
> 
> Buen delantero, zote como persona.



¿Zote por qué? Ya ha ganado mucho más (en dinero y títulos) de lo que se podía haber imaginado en su vida, que a los 22 años todavía andaba por la liga polaca y a los 23 era suplente de un tal Lucas Barrios que no se acuerda de él ni su puta madre. Si quiere pasar su último par de añitos buenos sacrificando un poco de cash para vivir al solecito, cerca de la playa y agustito con la familia, me parecería justamente lo contrario de un zote. Si eso es lo que busca, no se va a ir a Manchester ni a Londres ni a París, ni siquiera a Madrid. Que haga lo que le dé la gana, está yendo absolutamente de frente con todo el mundo.


----------



## feps (6 Jul 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> ¿Zote por qué? Ya ha ganado mucho más (en dinero y títulos) de lo que se podía haber imaginado en su vida, que a los 22 años todavía andaba por la liga polaca y a los 23 era suplente de un tal Lucas Barrios que no se acuerda de él ni su puta madre. Si quiere pasar su último par de añitos buenos sacrificando un poco de cash para vivir al solecito, cerca de la playa y agustito con la familia, me parecería justamente lo contrario de un zote. Si eso es lo que busca, no se va a ir a Manchester ni a Londres ni a París, ni siquiera a Madrid. Que haga lo que le dé la gana, está yendo absolutamente de frente con todo el mundo.



Sí aquí el único problema es que el Bayern quiere 50 kilos al contado, no hay más. Como si se va a jugar al Betis.


----------



## feps (6 Jul 2022)

Como Mariano no cuenta para el club, los delanteros suplentes serán por este orden Mayoral y Latasa. Ojalá salga bien. En el club han arrojado la toalla con Mariano, pues sospechan que quiere un último año sabático antes de retirarse en un liga menor, como Bale.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Como Mariano no cuenta para el club, los delanteros suplentes serán por este orden Mayoral y Latasa. Ojalá salga bien. En el club han arrojado la toalla con Mariano, pues sospechan que quiere un último año sabático antes de retirarse en un liga menor, como Bale.



Mayoral ya es bastante mejor que Mariano y Jovic. Y mira que Mayoral es paquetérrimo (para el Madrid, se entiende).

Si nos asentamos con cuatro en la media (a base de Valverde y luego Tchumino para determinados partidos), Latasa y Mayoral van a jugar incluso menos que Jovic y Mariano el año pasado, que ya es decir. Habría que vender a Asensio para ver a Mayoral más de 5 partidos.


----------



## feps (6 Jul 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Mayoral ya es bastante mejor que Mariano y Jovic. Y mira que Mayoral es paquetérrimo (para el Madrid, se entiende).
> 
> Si nos asentamos con cuatro en la media (a base de Valverde y luego Tchumino para determinados partidos), Latasa y Mayoral van a jugar incluso menos que Jovic y Mariano el año pasado, que ya es decir. Habría que vender a Asensio para ver a Mayoral más de 5 partidos.



Mayoral tiene 25 años cumplidos en abril. Ojalá cumpla dignamente porque a Ancelotti le gusta. En cuanto a Ausencio, yo lo doy por vendido en cuestión de semanas. No es jugador para el Madrid. Confiemos en que Rodrygo dé un nuevo paso al frente como delantero, pues calidad le sobra.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Mayoral tiene 25 años cumplidos en abril. Ojalá cumpla dignamente porque a Ancelotti le gusta. En cuanto a Ausencio, yo lo doy por vendido en cuestión de semanas. No es jugador para el Madrid. Confiemos en que Rodrygo dé un nuevo paso al frente como delantero, pues calidad le sobra.



Bueno, eso de que no es jugador para el Madrid... Asensio mete más goles de suplente en una banda, saliendo con una venda en los ojos y un brazo atado a la espalda, que Mayoral en una temporada de titular de de delantero centro.

Espero que a Mayoral le vaya bien, pero Asensio jugaba en el Madrid mientras Mayoral se paseaba por Getafes y Levantes de la vida porque Asensio tiene 2 o 3 cualidades absolutamente extraordinarias. Yo creo que para determinados roles es mejor tener un jugador con un techo muy alto y un suelo más bajo que lo contrario.


----------



## feps (6 Jul 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Bueno, eso de que no es jugador para el Madrid... Asensio mete más goles de suplente en una banda, saliendo con una venda en los ojos y un brazo atado a la espalda, que Mayoral en una temporada de titular de de delantero centro.
> 
> Espero que a Mayoral le vaya bien, pero Asensio jugaba en el Madrid mientras Mayoral se paseaba por Getafes y Levantes de la vida porque Asensio tiene 2 o 3 cualidades absolutamente extraordinarias. Yo creo que para determinados roles es mejor tener un jugador con un techo muy alto y un suelo más bajo que lo contrario.



Asensio golea siempre a equipos mediocres. En los partidos clave desaparece como un fantasma. Por eso Ancelotti ha elegido a Rodrygo.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (6 Jul 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> A mi la sección de baloncesto me la pela más allá de un pique con el Barça cuando se ponen pesados en Twitter. Eso si, Pablo Laso me parece un crack que con un perfil bajo cogió la sección en un momento complicado e hizo un equipo estable y ganador a lo largo de los años
> 
> Sino es porque hay alguna movida interna, me imagino que hay miedo de que le pase algo en la cancha y se eche la culpa al club + la mala imagen



Es que ahora la diña y quien te asegura a ti que la viuda o los hijos no denuncian añ club para sacar tajada...
Por otro lado, si, huele a que el pisuerga pasa por valladolid y lo aprovecha alguien...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Asensio golea siempre a equipos mediocres. En los partidos clave desaparece como un fantasma. Por eso Ancelotti ha elegido a Rodrygo.



Los partidos contra equipos mediocres valen 3 puntos también, y hay muchos más equipos mediocres que equipos buenos.

Lo estoy mirando en transfermarkt y mira los 10 goles de Asensio en liga:
- 3 al Mallorca, el partido lo ganó básicamente él solo
- 1 al Granada, abre el marcador (el Madrid gana)
- 1 al Atleti, que no hizo falta para ganar (era el 2-0), pero bueno, no es un equipo mediocre precisamente, sin ese gol vete a saber
- 1 al Granada en la vuelta, abre el marcador (único gol del partido)
- 1 al Alavés, abre el marcador (el Madrid gana)
- 1 a la Real, sin incidencia ya que es el 4-1 al final del partido
- 1 al Osasuna, deshace el empate (iban 1-1, acaba 1-3)
- 1 al Espanyol, con la liga ya ganada

Si cuentas los goles que abren el marcador y los que deshacen un empate, son 12 puntazos, sin contar el festival del Mallorca y un gol contra un rival directo que mató el partido. Y eso sólo con los goles, paso de mirar las asistencias. Se puede tener la opinion que se quiera de Asensio en general, pero esas cifras no se sustituyen tan fácilmente como la gente cree.


----------



## feps (6 Jul 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Los partidos contra equipos mediocres valen 3 puntos también, y hay muchos más equipos mediocres que equipos buenos.
> 
> Lo estoy mirando en transfermarkt y mira los 10 goles de Asensio en liga:
> - 3 al Mallorca, el partido lo ganó básicamente él solo
> ...



Rodrygo, con menos oportunidades, ha demostrado mucho más. Como para colmo Asensio pide ficha de estrella, el club quiere traspasarlo. Mucha suerte a Asensio en su nuevo destino.


----------



## Th89 (6 Jul 2022)

Se comenta que Militao y la rubia lo dejan.

A vivir la vida cuando va parir en dos días, literalmente.

No se podía saber


----------



## fachacine (6 Jul 2022)

Vaya tela  

Militao rompe con su novia a pocos días de ser padres

Que le quiten lo follao


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Jul 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Vaya tela
> 
> Militao rompe con su novia a pocos días de ser padres
> 
> Que le quiten lo follao




si
esperemos que no le afecte jugando

pero ha sido la tia quien le ha mandado a paseo poco antes de dar a luz
hace falta ser putilla vividora


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (6 Jul 2022)

Volviendo un rato a la nostalgia.Surgio efecto el hilo que abrí sobre la quinta.Sigo y propongo comentar los años que en donde lo que quedaba de la quinta,perdieron 3 Ligas muy al final.Las recuerdo como que la prensa nos vendía quel DreamTeam era como un nuevo halo de talento e inventiva.Humo a mi parecer.Abro debates.Las ligas perdidas en Tenerife...impensables hoy en día..


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (6 Jul 2022)

La primera liga que perdimos en la isla...tenia15 años y la sufrí con mi padre en un típico bar paco de mierda.Salimos llorando.Cada uno a su cama.Golpe duro..Cuando a finales de agosto de ese mismo año se hace sorteo de liga y sale el idem partido última jornada.. pensé"..imposible"""..Pues..tócate los huevos.Y lloramos de nuevo


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (6 Jul 2022)

Hoy día mi padre descansa lejos de aquí.Vio ganar la "sexta" en l mismo estadio.y 3 más.Me hizo madridista.Su mejor regalo


----------



## Gorrión (6 Jul 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Vaya tela
> 
> Militao rompe con su novia a pocos días de ser padres
> 
> Que le quiten lo follao



Parece que lo de limitao tenía fundamento.


----------



## kdjdw (6 Jul 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Bueno, eso de que no es jugador para el Madrid... Asensio mete más goles de suplente en una banda, saliendo con una venda en los ojos y un brazo atado a la espalda, que Mayoral en una temporada de titular de de delantero centro.
> 
> Espero que a Mayoral le vaya bien, pero Asensio jugaba en el Madrid mientras Mayoral se paseaba por Getafes y Levantes de la vida porque Asensio tiene 2 o 3 cualidades absolutamente extraordinarias. Yo creo que para determinados roles es mejor tener un jugador con un techo muy alto y un suelo más bajo que lo contrario.



Puto pipero de mierda. El mayor pipero del foro junto al subnormal raulista casillista @Chispeante


----------



## artemis (6 Jul 2022)

Jajajajaja al tonto de Limitao ya le han hecho el lío, la novia a punto de soltar la larva y asegurarse su futuro ha pegado la patada al cuerpo escombro con cara de monger brasileño..... 

Como diría Florentino: Qué van a pensar de ti. *Van a pensar que eres tonto.*


----------



## Th89 (6 Jul 2022)

A Militao le faltó una charla como la de Mou al besugo en su día.

Se ve que no le conectan mucho las neuronas, mira que dejarle el grumo a una tía que estuvo con Neymar...


----------



## xilebo (6 Jul 2022)

Donde esta @Edge2 ?  









Militao rompe con su novia a pocos días de ser padres


Karoline Lima, que afronta la recta final de su embarazo, ha sido la encargada de dar la noticia: “Intenté arreglar las cosas, pero no pudo ser".




as.com


----------



## spam (7 Jul 2022)

Más allá de ser carne de meme, a mí Mayoral me parece un suplente dignísimo, y no troleo.


----------



## pepetemete (7 Jul 2022)

Que, como van los fichajes del RM 2023??

No me digáis más...Courtois y 10 negratas


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Puto pipero de mierda. El mayor pipero del foro junto al subnormal raulista casillista @Chispeante



Mi política personal es solo poner en el ignore a quien insulta. La tuya igual debería incluir las opiniones que no compartes, para facilitarte la vida y tal. Pero vaya, que si lo prefieres así, mejor me cago tu puta madre por dar a luz a semejante gilipollas que vive de que le den la razón en un foro de internet, y así estamos igualados.


----------



## Chispeante (7 Jul 2022)

spam dijo:


> Más allá de ser carne de meme, a mí Mayoral me parece un suplente dignísimo, y no troleo.



Para mí supera de largo, por lo que ha hecho en la Roma y el Getafe,lo que han hecho Jovic y Mariano. Es verdad que ha jugado mucho más minutos, aún así transmite mil veces más que los citados.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Jul 2022)

spam dijo:


> Más allá de ser carne de meme, a mí Mayoral me parece un suplente dignísimo, y no troleo.




mejor que mariano es.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (7 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Mayoral tiene 25 años cumplidos en abril.



. 

Pues como Jovic y 3 o 4 menos que Mariano. Lo que también tiene es más temporadas marcando +5 goles que los dos juntos. Lo que pasa es que los otros se marcaron una temporada de 20 y tantos y se montaron sus películas.


----------



## The Replicant (7 Jul 2022)

*Militao rompe con su novia a pocos días de ser padres*

ya no espera ni a que salga la larva


----------



## Edge2 (7 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Donde esta @Edge2 ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora jugará con mas energia...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Jul 2022)

Está siendo una mañana muy intensa la de hoy, massana podría tomar y anunciar su decisión hoy....


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Jul 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Los partidos contra equipos mediocres valen 3 puntos también, y hay muchos más equipos mediocres que equipos buenos.
> 
> Lo estoy mirando en transfermarkt y mira los 10 goles de Asensio en liga:
> - 3 al Mallorca, el partido lo ganó básicamente él solo
> ...



No estan tan mal, la verdad. Ahora lo suyo seria comparar esa aportacion con las aportaciones pasadas, la temporada anterior, hace dos, hace tres...lo digo porque igual cuando le renueven se vuelve a pegar una temporada mas parecida a la pasada o a la anterior que a esta ultima, no seria el unico jugador que hace algo solamente la temporada que toca renovar...
Entonces la gente estara pidiendo su cabeza hasta que queden 2 años para finalizar, y volvera a meter 10 goles de los suyos ....


----------



## xilebo (7 Jul 2022)

*"Tchouameni no es Casemiro ni Kroos"*

Manuel Cordeiro habla para AS del flamante fichaje del Real Madrid, al que tuvo a sus órdenes como segundo entrenador del Girondins de Burdeos cuando el jugador tenía 19 años.


----------



## cebollo (7 Jul 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Volviendo un rato a la nostalgia.Surgio efecto el hilo que abrí sobre la quinta.Sigo y propongo comentar los años que en donde lo que quedaba de la quinta,perdieron 3 Ligas muy al final



No fueron 3 fueron 2, las dos de Tenerife. Las ligas del 91 y el 94 fueron muy malas. 

La Quinta con mayor o menor protagonismo gana 6 ligas de 10 (se suele olvidar la del 95) y está muy cerca de ganar otras 2. Es un dominio muy claro del 86 al 95.


----------



## feps (7 Jul 2022)

Xabi Alonso tuvo mucho que ver con la competitividad del Madrid. Por eso fue uña y carne con Mourinho. No os perdáis cómo jugó la semifinal del Mundial contra Alemania. Alonso más pronto que tarde volverá. 









“Doctor, por Dios, quiero jugar”


La historia oculta de España en el Mundial de Sudáfrica: antes de la semifinal ante Alemania, a Xabi Alonso se le rajó la rodilla derecha.




as.com


----------



## filets (7 Jul 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Que, como van los fichajes del RM 2023??
> 
> No me digáis más...Courtois y 10 negratas



a partir de la proxima temporada los titulos se celebran en la mezquita de la M-30


----------



## feps (7 Jul 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> No fueron 3 fueron 2, las dos de Tenerife. Las ligas del 91 y el 94 fueron muy malas.
> 
> La Quinta con mayor o menor protagonismo gana 6 ligas de 10 (se suele olvidar la del 95) y está muy cerca de ganar otras 2. Es un dominio muy claro del 86 al 95.



Pero sin posesión. ¿De qué sirve ganar títulos si no tienes un 80% de posesión?


----------



## Dr.Muller (7 Jul 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Bueno, eso de que no es jugador para el Madrid... Asensio mete más goles de suplente en una banda, saliendo con una venda en los ojos y un brazo atado a la espalda, que Mayoral en una temporada de titular de de delantero centro.
> 
> Espero que a Mayoral le vaya bien, pero Asensio jugaba en el Madrid mientras Mayoral se paseaba por Getafes y Levantes de la vida porque Asensio tiene 2 o 3 cualidades absolutamente extraordinarias. Yo creo que para determinados roles es mejor tener un jugador con un techo muy alto y un suelo más bajo que lo contrario.



Cierto, una de las mejores zurdas del mundo, que se puede vender sin problemas, le deseo lo mejor en su nuevo equipo
y lo digo sin ánimo de ofender a nadie


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (7 Jul 2022)

El Celtic ha echado a Karamoko. Qué hijos de puta.

@Obiwanchernobil, ¿no fichamos a este Mamadou?


----------



## xilebo (7 Jul 2022)

*Vinicius tiene un plan*

El crack divide sus vacaciones en 15 días de descanso y 15 de dura preparación física. Trabaja a destajo en Ibiza. También le acompaña un chef que cuida al milímetro de su nutrición.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (7 Jul 2022)

Eso sí.

Pero no deja de ser una ruina, y por eso nos echamos unas risas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Jul 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> El Celtic ha echado a Karamoko. Qué hijos de puta.
> 
> @Obiwanchernobil, ¿no fichamos a este Mamadou?



Tiene muchas ofertas sobre la mesa.

No es una estrella como massana pero aún así seria un fichaje estratégico.


----------



## xilebo (7 Jul 2022)

*Las dos alternativas que maneja Ancelotti para suplir a Benzema*

Edu Aguirre habló en El Chiringuito de las opciones del Madrid en ataque y aseguró que para el italiano Hazard y Rodrygo en la posición de falso 9 serían las alternativas.


La verdad que Rodrygo este año ha metido goles claves en los partidos y la opcion de Hazard tampoco esta mal, ha prometido darlo todo por el madrid, asi se ahorra un suplente para Benzema.


----------



## feps (7 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Las dos alternativas que maneja Ancelotti para suplir a Benzema*
> 
> Edu Aguirre habló en El Chiringuito de las opciones del Madrid en ataque y aseguró que para el italiano Hazard y Rodrygo en la posición de falso 9 serían las alternativas.
> 
> ...



Rodrygo no es un falso 9, es un delantero centro, pero en el club lo han pegado a la banda. Como juegue en el área, se va a hinchar.


----------



## filets (7 Jul 2022)

Cosas de las que no tengo pruebas pero tampoco dudas:

1. Laporta tiene apalabrado con Tebas y el CSD cobrar un 25% + de tv dentro de dos años. Por eso gasta con tanta alegria el dinero de la tele pero BLM no lo vende ni borracho
2. Florentino lo sabe y le parece bien porque Laporta es su aliado para la SuperLiga
3. Laporta ya esta preparando su hoja de ruta para abandonar la SuperLiga y caer en los brazos de Ceferin
4. Mientras Florentino ayuda al Barsa a encontrar patrocinadores el secesionismo catalan lleva dos años diciendole a PDRSCHZ que alargue todo lo posible la nacionalizacion de Vini, Rodrygo y Militao. Mientras Ansu Fati nacionalizado en 3 semanas


----------



## geremi (7 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Rodrygo no es un falso 9, es un delantero centro, pero en el club lo han pegado a la banda. Como juegue en el área, se va a hinchar.



¿Delantero centro midiendo 1,74 y pesando 69 Kg? no lo veo.


----------



## feps (7 Jul 2022)

geremi dijo:


> ¿Delantero centro midiendo 1,74 y pesando 69 Kg? no lo veo.



Ya estamos con la cantinela de moda, la de de los delanteros tanques. ¿Cuánto medía y pesaba el mejor goleador de la historia de la selección española?


----------



## geremi (7 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ya estamos con la cantinela de moda, la de de los delanteros tanques. ¿Cuánto medía y pesaba el mejor goleador de la historia de la selección española?



Pa' gustos los colores ¿no?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Jul 2022)

V


geremi dijo:


> Pa' gustos los colores ¿no?



Villa 1.77 según marca..
Y torres 1.86..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Jul 2022)

Militao preña a una golddigger de libro... negro futuro..


----------



## feps (7 Jul 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Pa' gustos los colores ¿no?



La gran mayoría de los mejores goleadores de la historia han sido menudos y rápidos, del corte de Rodrygo. No hace falta pesar 95 kilos para marcar, aunque ahora se estilen los armarios empotrados.


----------



## xilebo (7 Jul 2022)

*El Madrid echa el cerrojo para buscar el ascenso del Castilla*

El Real Madrid quiere que el filial tenga un equipo potente para ascender en la temporada 2022-23 e intenta cerrar la puerta a los Arribas, Dotor, Blanco y compañía, que se ven para el fútbol profesional.


----------



## Mecanosfera (7 Jul 2022)

Ojalá fuese posible recuperar a Hazard, o más bien reinventarle. En el Madrid siempre ha parecido pólvora mojada a lo Isco, pero quizás su fracaso despierte en él la humildad que necesita para encontrarse a sí mismo como futbolista. Confiar en su vuelta requiere una fe más allá de la cordura, pero... qué sé yo. Nunca va a ser un Cristiano o un Benzema, pero si nos dejase un par de temporadas a la altura de las mejores de Di María, Ozil o James ya sería un notición. Ojalá todo el optimismo que en Marca está vendiendo hacia él no se quede en puro humo mediático. En Marca están apostando mucho por un retorno del mejor Hazard.


----------



## VYP de Álava (7 Jul 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>





feps dijo:


> La gran mayoría de los mejores goleadores de la historia han sido menudos y rápidos, del corte de Rodrygo. No hace falta pesar 95 kilos para marcar, aunque ahora se estilen los armarios empotrados.



Todo depende de a lo que quieras jugar, Rodrygo con los contraataques de Mourinho se hubiera puesto las botas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Las dos alternativas que maneja Ancelotti para suplir a Benzema*
> 
> Edu Aguirre habló en El Chiringuito de las opciones del Madrid en ataque y aseguró que para el italiano Hazard y Rodrygo en la posición de falso 9 serían las alternativas.
> 
> ...



Hazard no es falso 9 es falso futbolista.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Jul 2022)

filets dijo:


> Cosas de las que no tengo pruebas pero tampoco dudas:
> 
> 1. Laporta tiene apalabrado con Tebas y el CSD cobrar un 25% + de tv dentro de dos años. Por eso gasta con tanta alegria el dinero de la tele pero BLM no lo vende ni borracho
> 2. Florentino lo sabe y le parece bien porque Laporta es su aliado para la SuperLiga
> ...




Mis fuentes no dicen eso estimado filetes @filets

Respecto a la super liga, los dos clubs españoles saben que si no suena la flauta y la montan se van a la mierda, por eso están unidos.

Laporta solo tiene dos vías, super liga o que entre dinero de los mohameds


----------



## filets (7 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mis fuentes no dicen eso estimado filetes @filets
> 
> Respecto a la super liga, los dos clubs españoles saben que si no suena la flauta y la montan se van a la mierda, por eso están unidos.
> 
> Laporta solo tiene dos vías, super liga o que entre dinero de los mohameds



Con tu comentario has desmentido unicamente el pto 3


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Jul 2022)

filets dijo:


> Con tu comentario has desmentido unicamente el pto 3



Mi comentario ha desmentido todos los puntos, lo que pasa que yo soy catalán pero veo las cosas, tu eres un catalán cegado.

Ya no ves más allá de la bandera y nuestra humilde nación, tu buscas la superioridad catalana querido amigo filetes, yo prefiero la igualdad con nuestros hermano madrileños.

Nadie debe quedarse atrás y mucho menos dejar de ponerse la cuarta dosis de refuerzo, porque sin la cuarta dosis podríamos caer en el error de perder nuestro ADN catalán.

Mira lo que ha pasado con otros célebres catalanes del foro como @Edge2 o @xilebo , ellos ya no son catalanes, son otra cosa peor, son socialistas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Jul 2022)

Por cierto también me gustaría hablaros de lo importante que es la bolsa escrotal, como nos protege y nos da seguridad, mantiene nuestros huevos a temperatura adecuada y sus pliegues nos adecuan para el día a día.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (7 Jul 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Vaya tela
> 
> Militao rompe con su novia a pocos días de ser padres
> 
> Que le quiten lo follao




No se podía imaginar. Ya tiene la pensión.


----------



## cebollo (7 Jul 2022)

Hazard fue una estafa desde el primer momento. Su cumbre, su récord es meter 12 goles de nopenalty en una liga inglesa, unos 17 con penaltys. 

Al menos se lesionó y no tapó la evolución de Vinicius.


----------



## Scardanelli (7 Jul 2022)

geremi dijo:


> ¿Delantero centro midiendo 1,74 y pesando 69 Kg? no lo veo.



Yo sé de una semifinal en la que colocó un golazo de cabeza...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Jul 2022)

Mokoko suena apara el arsenal.


----------



## Agente Coulson (7 Jul 2022)

geremi dijo:


> ¿Delantero centro midiendo 1,74 y pesando 69 Kg? no lo veo.



Puede ser un delantero al estilo Romario. 

Todo lo que toca va dentro.


----------



## Scardanelli (7 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mokoko suena apara el arsenal.



¿Diop Mokoko o Mustafá Mokoko?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Jul 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> ¿Diop Mokoko o Mustafá Mokoko?



No hombre, mokoko mokoko el de toda la vida.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No hombre, mokoko mokoko el de toda la vida.


----------



## feps (7 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No hombre, mokoko mokoko el de toda la vida.



El koko bueno es éste, buen suplente de Courtois.


----------



## ironpipo (7 Jul 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> A Militao le faltó una charla como la de Mou al besugo en su día.
> 
> Se ve que no le conectan mucho las neuronas, mira que dejarle el grumo a una tía que estuvo con Neymar...



Siempre lo digo 
Los futbolistas son nulos en lo de saber tratar con tías, Y para las buscavidas son un chollo.
Pasan toda su adolescencia y su primera juventud nada más que dándole patadas a la pelota, de pronto un día les sueltan un cheque con miles de millones y se ven rodeados de putones deseosos de comerle la polla, y claro con la poca calle y lo poco que han vivido, caen en dos polvos bien echados.


----------



## feps (7 Jul 2022)

A Raúl le obligaron a casarse muy joven porque estuvo a punto de perderle la noche, como a Guti. Antes de los 30 creo que ya tenía cuatro hijos y acabó teniendo cinco.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (7 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> A Raúl le obligaron a casarse muy joven porque estuvo a punto de perderle la noche, como a Guti. Antes de los 30 creo que ya tenía cuatro hijos y acabó teniendo cinco.



Bueno, será por ejemplos de jurgolistas que tienen más hijos que un jeque árabe y pasan de todo.

También hay que poner de parte de uno mismo.

Mira Benzema desde que sentó la cabeza. Y lo digo desde mi experiencia, cuando la juerga es algo que no te deja vivir lo demás, no eres feliz, pero es un buen sucedáneo de felicidad.

Hay que tener un poco de todo en la vida, tú mismo te lo agradeces. La verdac es que no sé si me explico bien o no, pero bueno.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Jul 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Bueno, será por ejemplos de jurgolistas que tienen más hijos que un jeque árabe y pasan de todo.
> 
> También hay que poner de parte de uno mismo.
> 
> ...




Yo también pienso que rociar con una modelo cada día no da la felicidad.

Eso es de minundis infelices.


----------



## filets (7 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo también pienso que rociar con una modelo cada día no da la felicidad.
> 
> Eso es de minundis infelices.



De todo te cansas
Ronaldo acabo follando con travelos sin dientes


----------



## Roedr (7 Jul 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Hazard fue una estafa desde el primer momento. Su cumbre, su récord es meter 12 goles de nopenalty en una liga inglesa, unos 17 con penaltys.
> 
> Al menos se lesionó y no tapó la evolución de Vinicius.



Es acojonante como tiró el Madrid más de 200kilos, entre ficha y sueldo, en esa albóndiga. Algún Floren o JAS tendrán que explicar esa cagada.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (7 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo también pienso que rociar con una modelo cada día no da la felicidad.
> 
> Eso es de minundis infelices.



Pues no, tampoco da la felicidac.

A no ser que ese sea tu objetivo vital único e inamovible. Además, que para follarte una modelo cada día no hace falta ir pasado de alcohol y de cualquier dronja que no detecte el antidoping.



Roedr dijo:


> Es acojonante como tiró el Madrid más de 200kilos, entre ficha y sueldo, en esa albóndiga. Algún Floren o JAS tendrán que explicar esa cagada.



A priori parecía un buen jugador para el Madric. Son cosas que pasan.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Jul 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Pues no, tampoco da la felicidac.
> 
> A no ser que ese sea tu objetivo vital único e inamovible. .
> .



Pero el ser humano y hombre tiene algún objetivo más en la vida que rociar con una modelo distinta cada día??


----------



## fachacine (7 Jul 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Hazard fue una estafa desde el primer momento. Su cumbre, su récord es meter 12 goles de nopenalty en una liga inglesa, unos 17 con penaltys.
> 
> Al menos se lesionó y no tapó la evolución de Vinicius.



La verdad es que, ahora que lo dices, la lesión de Hazard puede que haya sido una bendición, nos habríamos perdido la temporada de la explosión de Vinicius


----------



## Paobas (7 Jul 2022)

Dos cosas voy a opinar/decir:
. La primera es preguntar si no hay hilo de la nueva temporada que ya ha empezado oficialmente: La 22/23
. La vuelta de CR sería muy buena si: 
. Acepta un nuevo rol como jugador número 13 o 14 de la plantilla que juega mucho, pero no todo. Algo así como Valverde.
. Sus pretensiones salariales no son una locura. Para mí, de darse eso, sería un fichajazo que podría dar 25 goles durante un par de años.


----------



## Woden (7 Jul 2022)

filets dijo:


> De todo te cansas
> Ronaldo acabo follando con travelos sin dientes



Suerte tuvo de no terminar con la bosta en la cara como Tarantula chupando el cu


----------



## feps (7 Jul 2022)

Yo repescaría a Adebayor y a Van Nistelrroy


----------



## VYP de Álava (7 Jul 2022)

Yo fichaba a Cucurella. Imaginaos las caras en "Can Barsa".


----------



## fachacine (7 Jul 2022)

Ni puede ni debe volver CR7 ni Ramos. Es una cuestión de principios, hay que dejar sentado un principio para que se oiga en todos los rincones del mundo y para que les llegue a todos los futuros posibles jugadores del Madrid, y ese principio es: quien le plantea un pulso al Presidente del Real Madrid, lo pierde, y si te vas no vuelves.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Jul 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Dos cosas voy a opinar/decir:
> . La primera es preguntar si no hay hilo de la nueva temporada que ya ha empezado oficialmente: La 22/23
> . La vuelta de CR sería muy buena si:
> . Acepta un nuevo rol como jugador número 13 o 14 de la plantilla que juega mucho, pero no todo. Algo así como Valverde.
> . Sus pretensiones salariales no son una locura. Para mí, de darse eso, sería un fichajazo que podría dar 25 goles durante un par de años.




Claro, cristiano aceptando ser suplente, ya l hemos visto como le sienta solo el hecho de cambiarle...
El tipo un genio, pero también una figura que nada más terminar de ganar una champions sobre el césped dijo que se iba si no se le subía el sueldo....
El Madrid lo vendió por lo mismo que lo ficho, cuanto más lejos mejor, si bien esta mucho mejor que Messi, este año en el united ya le costaba arrancar a correr mucho, algo normal pues tiene 37 años.

El Madrid hizo muy bien en venderle, igual que a Sergio Ramos, varane y otros tantos.

Hoy en día tienes que jugar pero también que correr, y correr mucho y eso alguien de 37 años no te lo puede dar.

Benzema que si corre y presiona (como Modric) te promedia más goles que el CR7 actual.


----------



## cebollo (7 Jul 2022)

Ha muerto Pedro Ferrandiz, entrenador de baloncesto que ganó las mismas Copas de Europa que Laso, Lolo Sainz, Aito y Scariolo juntos.

Ganó 4, la mismas que Maljkovic para simplificar.

Era tan viejo que hacía mucho que no daba entrevistas pero yo le recuerdo un chulito muy gracioso, vanidoso incurable. El ciclista Bahamontes era parecido. La chulería a lo Arturo Fernández me hace mucha gracia y ya no queda gente así. La falsa humildad guardiolesca es una plaga.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es acojonante como tiró el Madrid más de 200kilos, entre ficha y sueldo, en esa albóndiga. Algún Floren o JAS tendrán que explicar esa cagada.



Bueno con el Chelsea formada un tridente terrible..
Hazard Diego Costa Pedro..la HDP...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Jul 2022)

Centrémonos en lo importante, en el mercado mamadou, hay grandes ofertas que aprovechar.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Jul 2022)

El famoso 


Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Centrémonos en lo importante, en el mercado mamadou, hay grandes ofertas que aprovechar.



El famoso karamoko se está desinflando...será que ahora juega contra gente de su edad


----------



## Scardanelli (8 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Yo repescaría a Adebayor y a Van Nistelrroy



Ruud nos vendría de perlas...


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 Jul 2022)

Almeida pone 205.000 m2 de suelo público a disposición del Atlético de Madrid: miniestadio, hotel, tiendas y surf


El club rojiblanco podrá construir su proyecto de ciudad deportiva alrededor del estadio Metropolitano, aprovechando las parcelas reservadas para las candidaturas olímpicas. El Ayuntamiento le cederá durante 75 años tres parcelas a cambio de que construya infraestructuras por valor de 200...




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Roedr (8 Jul 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Almeida pone 205.000 m2 de suelo público a disposición del Atlético de Madrid: miniestadio, hotel, tiendas y surf
> 
> 
> El club rojiblanco podrá construir su proyecto de ciudad deportiva alrededor del estadio Metropolitano, aprovechando las parcelas reservadas para las candidaturas olímpicas. El Ayuntamiento le cederá durante 75 años tres parcelas a cambio de que construya infraestructuras por valor de 200...
> ...



Menudo capullo está hecho el pinocho Almeida. Si se pusieran un solo metro cuadrado público a disposición del Madrid se montaría un escándalo.


----------



## xilebo (8 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Menudo capullo está hecho el pinocho Almeida. Si se pusieran un solo metro cuadrado público a disposición del Madrid se montaría un escándalo.



Almeidaaa indiiiiooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## feps (8 Jul 2022)

¿Lo de Almeida no sería prevaricación? ¿O es que el suelo público no es de nadie?

*El Ayuntamiento y el Atlético de Madrid han firmado un acuerdo de cesión de estos terrenos durante los próximos 75 años.*


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Jul 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Dos cosas voy a opinar/decir:
> . La primera es preguntar si no hay hilo de la nueva temporada que ya ha empezado oficialmente: La 22/23
> . La vuelta de CR sería muy buena si:
> . Acepta un nuevo rol como jugador número 13 o 14 de la plantilla que juega mucho, pero no todo. Algo así como Valverde.
> . Sus pretensiones salariales no son una locura. Para mí, de darse eso, sería un fichajazo que podría dar 25 goles durante un par de años.



Seria una cagada epica,Florentino puede estar mayor y chochear a veces pero a ese nivel ya no creo...


----------



## Roedr (8 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> ¿Lo de Almeida no sería prevaricación? ¿O es que el suelo público no es de nadie?
> 
> *El Ayuntamiento y el Atlético de Madrid han firmado un acuerdo de cesión de estos terrenos durante los próximos 75 años.*



Seguro que es legal. Pero es una estafa, como tantas otras, de los políticos al contribuyente.


----------



## juantxxxo (8 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> ¿Lo de Almeida no sería prevaricación? ¿O es que el suelo público no es de nadie?
> 
> *El Ayuntamiento y el Atlético de Madrid han firmado un acuerdo de cesión de estos terrenos durante los próximos 75 años.*



Hay que joderse que ahora hagan esto cuando la que se lió con lo de la ciudad deportiva o la misma reforma del Bernabeu.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Menudo capullo está hecho el pinocho Almeida. Si se pusieran un solo metro cuadrado público a disposición del Madrid se montaría un escándalo.



Se equivoca y se lo voy a demostrar. El atlético de Madrid, de todos conocido como el antiguo Atlético aviación, ha sido siempre el equipo del regimen, siguen la pauta ya marcada, hay dos equipos políticos, uno está en Madrid cuyo dueño es la mafia Gil cerezone y el mas que un club, un elemento político.
Es que ustedes no lo entienden.
Ahora en serio, si pasa lo que dice, es que se tiran 20 días entodos los medios , un escándalo, lo montaron por las torres donde salieron ganando los políticos más que nadie, y era una recalificación, que no nos costo como contribuyentes ni un puto euro.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 Jul 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Seria una cagada epica,Florentino puede estar mayor y chochear a veces pero a ese nivel ya no creo...



Ronaldo es como Di Stéfano, una vez ha cogido la puerta, como futbolista no vuelve, ahora que encima el vestuario está tranquilo, eso es agua pasada , donde va con 37 años, es muy bueno pero a ver si se baja de las nubes, que está en la recta final de su carrera.


----------



## xilebo (8 Jul 2022)

*Dos por puesto y sobrantes*

El Real Madrid arranca la pretemporada con la plantilla muy perfilada: Ancelotti cuenta con 27 futbolistas y aún debe haber salidas.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (8 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Dos por puesto y sobrantes*
> 
> El Real Madrid arranca la pretemporada con la plantilla muy perfilada: Ancelotti cuenta con 27 futbolistas y aún debe haber salidas.



Hay que largar a Odriozola y traerse a un extremo derecho semitop que no le corte mucho la progresión a Rodrygo.

Ayer decían de Sané.


Eso, un lateral izquierdo suplente de la casa y a Matheus.


----------



## feps (8 Jul 2022)

A la hora de la verdad, nadie ha puesto aún encima de la mesa ni siquiera 25 kilos por Asensio


----------



## geremi (8 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> ¿Lo de Almeida no sería prevaricación? ¿O es que el suelo público no es de nadie?
> 
> *El Ayuntamiento y el Atlético de Madrid han firmado un acuerdo de cesión de estos terrenos durante los próximos 75 años.*



Llevan décadas cediendo terrenos a colegios concertados de curas y nadie se queja...


----------



## feps (8 Jul 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Llevan décadas cediendo terrenos a colegios concertados de curas y nadie se queja...



Y además Almeida tiene planta de monaguillo.


----------



## juantxxxo (8 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Dos por puesto y sobrantes*
> 
> El Real Madrid arranca la pretemporada con la plantilla muy perfilada: Ancelotti cuenta con 27 futbolistas y aún debe haber salidas.



El centro del campo es una salvajada, muy top y versátil. 



feps dijo:


> A la hora de la verdad, nadie ha puesto aún encima de la mesa ni siquiera 25 kilos por Asensio



En ass ponía que el jeque del Newcastle quería poner la pasta por Asensio. Ya veremos si queda todo en una noticia de verano más.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> A la hora de la verdad, nadie ha puesto aún encima de la mesa ni siquiera 25 kilos por Asensio




quien cojones va a pagar eso por ausencio...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Jul 2022)

qué os parece la nueva camiseta del racing?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (8 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> qué os parece la nueva camiseta del racing?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Jul 2022)

Es guapa
Igual me la compro. Además no es muy cara. 60 euros


----------



## VYP de Álava (8 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> qué os parece la nueva camiseta del racing?



Me gusta más la segunda


----------



## feps (8 Jul 2022)

Me alegro por Ceballos. Es de los pocos españoles que pueden marcar la diferencia. 









La oferta del Real Madrid de 1+1 a Ceballos tiene sorpresa: subida de sueldo


El Betis sigue al asecho, pero desde el Real Madrid han movido más que nunca sus hilos para renovar el contrato de un Dani Ceballos que comienza a asegurarse su futuro en el conjunto blanco. La oferta de la directiva al utrerano, irrechazable tanto desde lo económico como en lo deportivo.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Jul 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Me gusta más la segunda




El botón que tiene no me gusta


----------



## Gorrión (8 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Me alegro por Ceballos. Es de los pocos españoles que pueden marcar la diferencia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blanco, español y nivel técnico para poder sustituir a Modric, es buena noticia que se quede.


----------



## broder (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## Xequinfumfa (8 Jul 2022)

Que tal, chavales? Como llevais las vacaciones? Yo tengo un mono de futbol que no me lamo ya, esto es insoportable.
Bueno, como me aburro y tal, he decidido hacer un post de las que, para mi, son las mayores promesas de la cantera del Madrid. No soy un experto ni sigo la cantera a tope, pero intento echarles un ojo a los chavales (no pedo y tal) y hay 5 que me parecen cojonudos. No se si acabaran triunfando en el Madrid, ojala, pero me parecen cinco proyectos de futbolistas verdaderamente ilusionantes. Hay 3 que vienen del Juevnil A (imagino que se incorporaran al Castilla o saldran cedidos a otro equipo) y 2 que ya estan en el Castilla.

Empezamos por los que vienen del Juvenil A:

1. Marvel (defensa central, perfil izquierdo). Nacido en Casablanca, pero criado en España. Juega en la Seleccion sub 19. Fuerte, rapido y con buena distribucion de balon. Yo lo veo subiendo al primer equipo en cuanto Rudiger acabe contrato.


2. Nakai. Pipi para los amigos (interior derecho). Japones. Buen fisico, extraordinario toque y dribbling. Me parece, en todo, mejor que Kubo. Le disputaria el puesto a Valverde en unos años.


3. Julen Jon, el chaval de Julen Guerrero (interior izquierdo). Yo creo que se lo acabara llevando el Athletic Club, al menos como cedido, en uno o dos años a mas tardar. Clavado a su padre en todo. Finisimo, excelente vision de juego y con bastante gol. Le disputaria el puesto a Camavinga en unos años. 


Vamos con los mayores. Creo que estos van a dar el paso al primer equipo en la 23/24. O sea, pasado mañana. 

4. David de la Vibora (lateral izquierdo). Estuvo cedido en el Levante B este año. Me parece muy completo y muy rapido. Ofensivamente muy fino, defensivamente competente. Seria suplente de Alaba, aunque imagino que primero saldria cedido un par de años. Muy bajito, no llega al 1,70; pero en su posicion no es un handicap. 


5. Pablo Ramon (defensa central; perfil derecho y lateral derecho). Yo creo que este chico va a hacer carrera como lateral derecho, no como central. Defensivamente muy bueno, rapido, con buena capacidad asociativa. Me parece el proyecto mas claro de todos para llegar al primer equipo. Vendria de suplente de Carvajal. 


De todos ellos, los que creo que tienen mas posibilidades para asentarse como futbolistas del primer equipo son Pablo Ramon y Marvel. De la Vibora y Julen Jon creo que tienen bastantes posibilidades de hacerlo tambien. El que me parece que tiene pinta de crack y que puede llegar a ser titular indiscutible y marcar epoca es Nakai. 

Hala Madrid!


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (8 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> qué os parece la nueva camiseta del racing?



Pues está muy bien, si eres de por allí y te gusta es una buena manera de apoyar al equipo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> qué os parece la nueva camiseta del racing?



Clásica. Blanca con algo verde.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Clásica. Blanca con algo verde.




El maniquí no sé si os habéis fijado...vale que tenga que ser yo el que lo diga....es mamadou.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (8 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El maniquí no sé si os habéis fijado...vale que tenga que ser yo el que lo diga....es mamadou.



jajajaja...

Te estaba esperando, a ver si le cedéis algún mamadú al Racing que lo están deseando. Aunque alguno han tenido:




Por cierto, edito; acabo de encontrar esto y se ve que se hizo viral





Qué pasó?


----------



## xilebo (8 Jul 2022)

*A Jovic le seguirán cinco más*

Tras la salida del serbio a la Fiorentina, el Real Madrid espera que le sigan Asensio, Ceballos, Mariano, Kubo y Reinier. Los dos últimos, sin plaza de extracomunitario, se irán cedidos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *A Jovic le seguirán cinco más*
> 
> Tras la salida del serbio a la Fiorentina, el Real Madrid espera que le sigan Asensio, Ceballos, Mariano, Kubo y Reinier. Los dos últimos, sin plaza de extracomunitario, se irán cedidos.



Kubo es un buen futbolista, si le dejamos de mandar de viaje todos los años serviría como suplente.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (8 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Kubo es un buen futbolista, si le dejamos de mandar de viaje todos los años serviría como suplente.



Es mejor que el japonés aquel que iba para figura que tenía un valor de 150.000€ en el transfermarket?

Lo digo porque si lo ficháis, igual hasta os lo regalan y le pagan el billete para que se largue.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Jul 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Es mejor que el japonés aquel que iba para figura que tenía un valor de 150.000€ en el transfermarket?
> 
> Lo digo porque si lo ficháis, igual hasta os lo regalan y le pagan el billete para que se largue.



A ver, no es comparable a fukuoka, eso es evidente, kubo no ha demostrado nada, fukuoka ya ha demostrado todo, no son comparables.


----------



## vurvujo (9 Jul 2022)

Bale hablando en Español en Los Ángeles.... me muero


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jul 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Bale hablando en Español en Los Ángeles.... me muero




Habla español fluido desde el segundo año en España.

Los periódicos españoles es lo que tienen:

"Ejjjke no se integra" 

"Ejjke no se esfuerza por hablar el idioma" 

"Ejjke no le pone interés".




Por otro lado la liga Americana y en especial los Angeles la mayoría de sus seguidores hablan español.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jul 2022)

Madre mía !!!!
Quienes esto compañeros!!!
No para de crecer!!!!!!
Cada vez es más y más grande!!!!!!!

Es la bilis anti madridista.


----------



## Th89 (9 Jul 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Bale hablando en Español en Los Ángeles.... me muero



Te lo venderán como una trolleada y falta de respeto al madridismo y en realidad es contra ellos, por hijos de puta y sectarios. No le perdonan que no les haya dado ni una entrevista en casi 10 años.


----------



## Roedr (9 Jul 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Blanco, español *y nivel técnico para poder sustituir a Modric,* es buena noticia que se quede.



El vino, el vino...qué cosas hace!,


----------



## xilebo (9 Jul 2022)

*Morata ostenta el récord*

Desde 2009, el Real Madrid ha ingresado 365 millones de euros por traspasos de futbolistas criados en Valdebebas. Los 80 millones de Morata, récord. Gila y Chust, los últimos de la lista.


----------



## Roedr (9 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> A la hora de la verdad, nadie ha puesto aún encima de la mesa ni siquiera 25 kilos por Asensio



Por 10 kilos sería una buena venta. Tenemos todas las papeletas para comérnoslo en el banquillo la próxima temporada y que se vaya libre.

Imagino que todo depende de las cuentas de Mendes, si ganan más saliendo libre o yendo a otro club ahora.


----------



## Gorrión (9 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El vino, el vino...qué cosas hace!,



Es lo mas parecido que tenemos en plantilla, Modric es insustituible e inigualable.


----------



## Roedr (9 Jul 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Bale hablando en Español en Los Ángeles.... me muero



Lo de Bale siempre ha sido raro. Sin disculpar el pedazo de Sin Vergüenza que es, me parece obvio que el vestuario lo tenían puteado. Eso afecta a cualquiera.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jul 2022)

Todavía los perros de presa representados por la prensa española siguen tras Gareth Bale.


Ejjjkkke juega al golf 

Claro hombre mucho mejor llegar a los entrenamientos tarde y con resaca como es habitual en algunos de la plantilla.


Ejjjkkeeee no es profesional 



Claro hombre, profesionales son los que se presentan en la pretemporada con 10 kilos de más y no contentos durante el resto del año aún están más gordos.


----------



## filets (9 Jul 2022)

Despues de 9 años en ESPAÑA es capaz de leer dos frases en español de un teleprompter
UAUUUU el nuevo Quevedo

El año que estuvo en el Tottenham la plantilla tambien lo tenia puteado. Que mala suerte tiene Gareth, el lo hace todo bien.

A ver que nueva excusa de mierda os inventais los follabales cuando en enero empiezen a echar pestes en L.A.
La plantilla del L.A. le tiene manía


----------



## Th89 (9 Jul 2022)

Hablando de Ausencio, creo que pocos ridículos mayores he visto que darse de baja de un partido por un pelo infectado.

Define perfectamente la indolencia y poca sangre del personaje.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Jul 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Hablando de Ausencio, creo que pocos ridículos mayores he visto que darse de baja de un partido por un pelo infectado.
> 
> Define perfectamente la indolencia y poca sangre del personaje.



Hay gente que ha muerto de eso. No es baladí.









Alexander Scriabin - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Chispeante (9 Jul 2022)

filets dijo:


> Despues de 9 años en ESPAÑA es capaz de leer dos frases en español de un teleprompter
> UAUUUU el nuevo Quevedo
> 
> El año que estuvo en el Tottenham la plantilla tambien lo tenia puteado. Que mala suerte tiene Gareth, el lo hace todo bien.
> ...



Pero a Casillas, Raúl o Ramos, que no son santos,a la mínima leña, hoguera y lapidación. A unos se les perdona todo y todo lo que hacen es justificable, pero al que le ponen la cruz. 

El pesetero es Raúl, que se fue cobrando el contrato que había firmado (locuraza total, ningún forero lo haría), pero no Modric, que se quiso ir al Inter después del Mundial. Insisto que las Copas de Europa que cambian la historia reciente del Madrid son la 7,8 y 9, y en ese trío Raúl y Casillas fueron determinantes.

Monumento y reconocimiento eterno a Modric, pero hay que contarlo todo y medir a todos por igual.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Clásica. Blanca con algo verde.




Y me gusta mucho el cuello que tiene. Con un ligero pico


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Jul 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> jajajaja...
> 
> Te estaba esperando, a ver si le cedéis algún mamadú al Racing que lo están deseando. Aunque alguno han tenido:
> 
> ...



Si estuvieran en primera tenemos varios para que se fogueen, pero en segunda no creo que ninguno aceptara.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Kubo es un buen futbolista, si le dejamos de mandar de viaje todos los años serviría como suplente.



Como suplente del que barre el campo. Es un mingafría no me jodas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Morata ostenta el récord*
> 
> Desde 2009, el Real Madrid ha ingresado 365 millones de euros por traspasos de futbolistas criados en Valdebebas. Los 80 millones de Morata, récord. Gila y Chust, los últimos de la lista.



No se pueden tener 2 centrales que se llamen Gila y Chust. No te toman en serio los rivales.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Jul 2022)

filets dijo:


> Despues de 9 años en ESPAÑA es capaz de leer dos frases en español de un teleprompter
> UAUUUU el nuevo Quevedo
> 
> El año que estuvo en el Tottenham la plantilla tambien lo tenia puteado. Que mala suerte tiene Gareth, el lo hace todo bien.
> ...



¿Enero? A principios de Diciembre, cuando Gales quede eliminado del mundial, se retira.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Jul 2022)

Bueno, voy a ir preparando hilo nuevo ...


----------



## Scardanelli (9 Jul 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Hay gente que ha muerto de eso. No es baladí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No hay que irse tan lejos... este caso es de una mala suerte tristísima...









Trainee easyJet pilot, 21, dies after mosquito bite leads to infection in her brain


Oriana Pepper from Bury St Edmunds was bitten by a mosquito while training in Belgium and was initially given antibiotics when she went to A&E but collapsed two days later.




news.sky.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Y me gusta mucho el cuello que tiene. Con un ligero pico



Si eres de los míos y te gustan las equipaciones, deberías darle un vistazo a la del united, que recuerda mucho a la Sharp de Umbro con el cuello levantado que lucía Cantona.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si eres de los míos y te gustan las equipaciones, deberías darle un vistazo a la del united, que recuerda mucho a la Sharp de Umbro con el cuello levantado que lucía Cantona.




Y para qué cojones me voy a comprar la camiseta de un club de la pérfida Albión?

Por cierto, detesto las camisetas con cuello tipo polo

La del Madrid de esta temporada estaría muy bien con un cuello como la de la temporada pasada


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Y para qué cojones me voy a comprar la camiseta de un club de la pérfida Albión?




Por que así ayudarás a que se financien más fichajes de mamadous.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Y para qué cojones me voy a comprar la camiseta de un club de la pérfida Albión?
> 
> Por cierto, detesto las camisetas con cuello tipo polo
> 
> La del Madrid de esta temporada estaría muy bien con un cuello como la de la temporada pasada



Ahí ahí, dale dale.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (9 Jul 2022)

Están echando la final de este año en madrid tv

Lololololooo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ahí ahí, dale dale.




Traidor catalán!!!!!
Separatista!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Traidor catalán!!!!!
> Separatista!!!



Yo soy de Vallekas.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (9 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Habla español fluido desde el segundo año en España.
> 
> Los periódicos españoles es lo que tienen:
> 
> ...



Pero si habla de puta madre!

No sé dónde lo leí no hace más de un año o dos, que el tío no hablaba ni papa de español ...


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (9 Jul 2022)

58:15 gol de Vini

como tenían ensayada la jugada! Se clava Benzema en el area dejando pasar el
Balón.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (9 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ahí ahí, dale dale.



Además de follanegros, el muy cabrón nos ha salido anglófilo.

Si Blas de Lezo levantara la cabeza lo pasaba por la quilla. No llaman bucaneros a los del Rayo?


----------



## feps (9 Jul 2022)

El vestuario del Real Madrid hace fuerza: unanimidad total para que se quede Ceballos


Dani Ceballos tiene el apoyo de todo el vestuario para continuar en el Real Madrid. El andaluz sabe que tendrá sus oportunidades, pero quizás no será todo lo importante como quisiera. Ahora le toca a él decidir, el conjunto blanco ya se lo ha dejado claro.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (9 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> El vestuario del Real Madrid hace fuerza: unanimidad total para que se quede Ceballos
> 
> 
> Dani Ceballos tiene el apoyo de todo el vestuario para continuar en el Real Madrid. El andaluz sabe que tendrá sus oportunidades, pero quizás no será todo lo importante como quisiera. Ahora le toca a él decidir, el conjunto blanco ya se lo ha dejado claro.
> ...



mal asunto. Cuando el vestuario manda sobre las decisiones técnicas, las cosas comienzan a ir mal. y a los hechos me remito.


*Dani Ceballos, quien se ha machado durante todo el verano, para afrontar esta pretemporada a tope, ya cuenta con una oferta de renovación, que ha hecho que el centrocampista se sienta muy valorado, ya que le ofrecen 2 años más de contrato (fórmula de 1 1) y una subida de sueldo de 2 millones de euros, pasando de 4 netos a 6 netos, según ya hemos contado en Defensa Central.

Esta propuesta del club hacia el jugador es un mensaje directo para Jorge Mendes y para Marco Asensio, quien se encuentra actualmente en una encrucijada, por lo que deberá decidir muy pronto su futuro.* 


pero si ya tiene la ampliación de contrato sobre la mesa. que puta mierda de noticia es esa de defensacentral.com???


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> El vestuario del Real Madrid hace fuerza: unanimidad total para que se quede Ceballos
> 
> 
> Dani Ceballos tiene el apoyo de todo el vestuario para continuar en el Real Madrid. El andaluz sabe que tendrá sus oportunidades, pero quizás no será todo lo importante como quisiera. Ahora le toca a él decidir, el conjunto blanco ya se lo ha dejado claro.
> ...




Yo sí que hago fuerza!!!!!
Tomad mi rociada!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## VYP de Álava (10 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Grande Floper


----------



## xilebo (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## xilebo (10 Jul 2022)

Florentino ha visto el exito de los mamamous en el equipo masculino y lo va a llevar al femenino  

*El Madrid firma a la joven Feller*

La atacante francesa, de 20 años, llega al equipo blanco desde el Stade de Reims, Marcó dos goles en 14 partidos de liga.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Florentino ha visto el exito de los mamamous en el equipo masculino y lo va a llevar al femenino
> 
> *El Madrid firma a la joven Feller*
> 
> La atacante francesa, de 20 años, llega al equipo blanco desde el Stade de Reims, Marcó dos goles en 14 partidos de liga.



"Francesa". Si Napoleón levantara la cabeza.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Jul 2022)

fijate como esta el mercado que el DIEGO CARLOS ese del sevilla prefiere irse a un equipo que no juega champions


----------



## 4motion (10 Jul 2022)

El fútbol femenino ni es fútbol ni es femenino.

Es una imposición más del NWO y de la agenda.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Jul 2022)

Como el partido de basket ayer de Francia sub17:


----------



## xilebo (10 Jul 2022)

*Gudjohnsen deja el Madrid*

Sólo los flecos separan al delantero del Castilla, e hijo de Eiour, de marcharse al Norrköping, según apunta Expressen. Había perdido mucho protagonismo en el filial.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Jul 2022)

y el bayern quiere pagar 90 millones de EUROS POR delight...


----------



## juantxxxo (10 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y el bayern quiere pagar 90 millones de EUROS POR delight...



La Juve pide 100 y hace una semana o así leí que el madrid lo estaba siguiendo, pero le situaban en UK. 22 añitos sólo.........lo miraría con lupa porque Rüdiger tiene casi 30.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Jul 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> La Juve pide 100 y hace una semana o así leí que el madrid lo estaba siguiendo, pero le situaban en UK. 22 añitos sólo.........lo miraría con lupa porque Rüdiger tiene casi 30.



esto ya es mas que la burbuja de los tulipanes


----------



## Roedr (10 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Florentino ha visto el exito de los mamamous en el equipo masculino y lo va a llevar al femenino
> 
> *El Madrid firma a la joven Feller*
> 
> La atacante francesa, de 20 años, llega al equipo blanco desde el Stade de Reims, Marcó dos goles en 14 partidos de liga.



¿Es prima de Caraminga?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Jul 2022)

pero no lo habian dejao? 
no entiendo na!


----------



## xilebo (10 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Es prima de Caraminga?



No, del otro, del chumino


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Jul 2022)

Llegan más ejemplares de mamadous!!!
El futuro ya está aquí en la casa blanca!!!


----------



## Roedr (10 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No, del otro, del chumino



A mí me se me hace más parecida a Caraminga. A ver que nos cuenta Obi, el experto mundial en mamadous y mamadás.

PD: acabo de editar para poner un acento en mamadás hahaha


----------



## juantxxxo (10 Jul 2022)

Pues el club le sigue según comentan. Para nada es mal central.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Jul 2022)

filets dijo:


> Despues de 9 años en ESPAÑA es capaz de leer dos frases en español de un teleprompter
> UAUUUU el nuevo Quevedo
> 
> El año que estuvo en el Tottenham la plantilla tambien lo tenia puteado. Que mala suerte tiene Gareth, el lo hace todo bien.
> ...



HAbla español, los periodistas lo saben, pero necesitaban la diana de turno, los aficioandos les compran el relato a los ciudadanos periodistas, como la famosa bandera, bandera que sacaron sus compañeros riéndose de los periodistas y estos dijeron para defenderse que era de los madridistas, ya que ellos son la voz del madridismo. ANtes de llegar ya se inventaron una lesión, la una curiosidad ahora que no está quién será su próxima víctima, tampoco se pueden meter con Vinicius aunque seguro que están esperandole.


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Florentino ha visto el exito de los mamamous en el equipo masculino y lo va a llevar al femenino
> 
> *El Madrid firma a la joven Feller*
> 
> La atacante francesa, de 20 años, llega al equipo blanco desde el Stade de Reims, Marcó dos goles en 14 partidos de liga.



Parece el hermano feo de vayaminga


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Jul 2022)

Lo del farsa es brutal. 75 millones por rafiña


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (11 Jul 2022)

Ceballos es una mierda de jugador que en el Arsenal no le quitó el puesto a Elneny, Xhaka o alguno de esos y nos lo empaquetaron de vuelta por no ponerle un duro.

Que no os engañen. Tenemos seis centrocampistas y el más malo es 10 veces mejor que él.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Jul 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Ceballos es una mierda de jugador que en el Arsenal no le quitó el puesto a Elneny, Xhaka o alguno de esos y nos lo empaquetaron de vuelta por no ponerle un duro.
> 
> Que no os engañen. Tenemos seis centrocampistas y el más malo es 10 veces mejor que él.




Buen resumen.
Básicamente es lo que has dicho.


----------



## perrasno (11 Jul 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> pero no lo habian dejao?
> no entiendo na!



¿Es la primera vez que la madre blanca abandona al padre negro cuando va a nacer el niño y no al revés?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Jul 2022)

perrasno dijo:


> ¿Es la primera vez que la madre blanca abandona al padre negro cuando va a nacer el niño y no al revés?




El joven mamadou a dejado sus simientes en la hembra blanca fertir, una vez realizada esta acción el joven mamadou se retira y la joven fertilizada también se retira.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (11 Jul 2022)

Mirad lo blanca que es la hija de la kinki esa y militao.
Le ha hecho la 13/14


----------



## seven up (11 Jul 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> HAbla español, los periodistas lo saben, pero necesitaban la diana de turno, los aficioandos les compran el relato a los ciudadanos periodistas, como la famosa bandera, bandera que sacaron sus compañeros riéndose de los periodistas y estos dijeron para defenderse que era de los madridistas, ya que ellos son la voz del madridismo. ANtes de llegar ya se inventaron una lesión, la una curiosidad ahora que no está quién será su próxima víctima, tampoco se pueden meter con Vinicius aunque seguro que están esperandole.



Son los mismos que decían que Benzema era un paquete y que el bueno era Villa, los mismos que decían que Modric era una cortina de humo y venía a tapar vergüenzas, el bueno era De Las Cuevas ????, o los que se reían de Vinicius cuando desde el primer partido demostraba ser un diferencial muy importante. En cambio de un delantero como Jovic con 3 putos goles en 3 años, nada, calladitos como putas. Les duele todo aquello que saben que tiene potencial y su juego da títulos al Real Madrid. Recordemos solo tres apuntes:



Tengo por seguro que el Bartu, el Lapuerta, el Al-Khelaïfi y el Cerezo venderían a su madre por un jugador que les marque tres goles decisivos en tres competiciones diferentes como las anteriores y es más, la mayoría de los periodistas y foreros antis, venderían su alma al diablo solo por marcar uno de ellos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Jul 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Son los mismos que decían que Benzema era un paquete y que el bueno era Villa, los mismos que decían que Modric era una cortina de humo y venía a tapar vergüenzas, el bueno era De Las Cuevas ????, o los que se reían de Vinicius cuando desde el primer partido demostraba ser un diferencial muy importante. En cambio de un delantero como Jovic con 3 putos goles en 3 años, nada, calladitos como putas. Les duele todo aquello que saben que tiene potencial y su juego da títulos al Real Madrid. Recordemos solo tres apuntes:
> 
> 
> 
> Tengo por seguro que el Bartu, el Lapuerta, el Al-Khelaïfi y el Cerezo venderían a su madre por un jugador que les marque tres goles decisivos en tres competiciones diferentes como las anteriores y es más, la mayoría de los periodistas y foreros antis, venderían su alma al diablo solo por marcar uno de ellos.




Nada déjalo, mejor tapar que Isco lleva seboso tres años, que Marcelo se ha retirado hace cuatro, Ceballos se niega a jugar partidos de copa del rey o jovic no le marca ni al arco iris.

Lleva dos meses fuera de España y aún le siguen dando, en fin, la prensa y sus cosas.


----------



## ironpipo (11 Jul 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Mirad lo blanca que es la hija de la kinki esa y militao.
> Le ha hecho la 13/14



le han hecho un neymar



Será Que en brazil los genes de la madre son más fuertes que los del padre, quien podría dudar de mugeres tan nobles


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (11 Jul 2022)

O será que el tinte rubio se hereda de madre a hijos


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (11 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A mí me se me hace más parecida a Caraminga. A ver que nos cuenta Obi, el experto mundial en mamadous y mamadás.
> 
> PD: acabo de editar para poner un acento en mamadás hahaha



"Mamadás" no me parece aceptable como femenino de "mamadou". Se te olvida la tilde y ya te vas totalmente de cualquier tema que estés tratando.
En el hilo de los Nocturnos ya pregunté hace tiempo cuál sería el femenino de "mamadou", pero @Obiwanchernobil tiene el hilo abandonado, como siempre. 

Que se esté usando un término tan equívoco como "mamadás" es sólo culpa del hámster.


----------



## xilebo (11 Jul 2022)

*Nace Cecilia, la hija de Militao y Karoline Lima, cuatro días después de anunciar su ruptura*

El futbolista ha dado la bienvenida a su primera hija en la misma semana en que la brasileña confesó que no siguen como “relación sentimental”.


----------



## filets (11 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> "Mamadás" no me parece aceptable como femenino de "mamadou". Se te olvida la tilde y ya te vas totalmente de cualquier tema que estés tratando.
> En el hilo de los Nocturnos ya pregunté hace tiempo cuál sería el femenino de "mamadou", pero @Obiwanchernobil tiene el hilo abandonado, como siempre.
> 
> Que se esté usando un término tan equívoco como "mamadás" es sólo culpa del hámster.



Mamadusas


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (11 Jul 2022)

filets dijo:


> Mamadusas



Pues tiene su puntillo...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Jul 2022)

__





Miss ROCIADAS años 2000!!!!, Segunda Eliminatoria, vota!!! Exclusivas OBIWANCHERNOBIL!!!


Tras la eliminatoria de los años 90, seguimos con la eliminatoria de los años 2000. Recordemos que se ya están clasificadas para octavos del torneo: 1-Jennifer conelly. 2-Jenifer LOVE hewitt. 3- Denisse richards como mejor tercera. Y va a la repesca Cristina aguilera. Aquí tenéis el enlace...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## xilebo (11 Jul 2022)

*Dos hombres y un puesto*

Ancelotti quiere examinar a Vinicius Tobias y Odriozola en Estados Unidos. Ambos tienen un verano para demostrar que son mejor que el otro. Sólo hay una plaza.


----------



## spam (11 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Dos hombres y un puesto*
> 
> Ancelotti quiere examinar a Vinicius Tobias y Odriozola en Estados Unidos. Ambos tienen un verano para demostrar que son mejor que el otro. Sólo hay una plaza.



Yo banco al de Ñoñosti. Siempre he sentido afinidad y debilidad por los vascos madridistas. Además, ofensivamente es más que apañado, aunque siempre me ha dado la sensación de jugar presionado por demostrar que tiene nivel para estar aquí y más de una vez nos la ha liado atrás por eso.
En realidad, teniendo el equipo negritud de sobra para hacerle coberturas y siendo que no tenemos un extremo derecho claro, bien podría ser una baza por esa banda.


----------



## Roedr (11 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Nace Cecilia, la hija de Militao y Karoline Lima, cuatro días después de anunciar su ruptura*
> 
> El futbolista ha dado la bienvenida a su primera hija en la misma semana en que la brasileña confesó que no siguen como “relación sentimental”.



4 días después de anunciar la ruptura. jejeje ya con el crío a punto de salir y la vida resuelta. 

Estas zorras no saben ni ná. Ha aguantado al pagafantas lo justo y necesario.


----------



## Dimantes (11 Jul 2022)

Si nadie abre el hilo de la siguiente temporada mañana lo abro yo.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (11 Jul 2022)

Dimantes dijo:


> Si nadie abre el hilo de la siguiente temporada mañana lo abro yo.



Ábrelo hoy.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Jul 2022)

Da igual quien lo abra, per


Dimantes dijo:


> Si nadie abre el hilo de la siguiente temporada mañana lo abro yo.



o por seguir la tradición: @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (11 Jul 2022)

¿Ya no pedís a Regulín de titular? Lo quieren echar del Tottenham por ser demasiado bueno.


----------



## Th89 (11 Jul 2022)

Tenía que ponerlo, el filósofo dando por hecho que por ser negro le robaba la bici


----------



## Dimantes (11 Jul 2022)

Ha sido una temporada muy gloriosa. Que la siguiente iguale esta.


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Jul 2022)

Chapen!!!!!!!

HALA MADRID!!!!!


----------



## El chepa (11 Jul 2022)

El Barça cambia de auditor: sustituye a EY por Grant Thornton para limpiar sus cuentas

*Laporta se pone en manos de una firma no 'big four' en una temporada clave para salir de los números rojos y reducir el agujero patrimonial advertido en el último informe anual*


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Jul 2022)

Pues ya está hilo nuevo





__





HILO REAL MADRID 2022-23: A por la Niña Bonita. Desde Di Stefano a Vinicius. La nueva generación


HILO EN CONSTRUCCION Di Stefano marcó el primer gol en una final de Copa de Europa/Champions para el Real Madrid. Vinicius hasta hoy el último. Este año, a diferencia de otros, quiero que el post tenga un pelin mas de reivindicación y menos de festivo. A pesar de haberse ganado Liga y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## kicorv (15 Jul 2022)

De dónde cojones saca dinero el Barça????

El Madrid habiendo ahorrado y ganado todo y fichan solo a un tal Tchouameni (y otros gratis), además de quitarse fichas (Bale, Isco, Marcelo, Jovic…) y otros que se irán (Asensio, Ceballos, etc.). Y mientras tanto, el Barça de la deuda infinita, como cada año, gastándose la millonada en fichajes. Menudo teatro lo de su amigo Tebas. 65M por Raphina y todavía queda Lewandowski (como mínimo), además de los ya traídos estos años (F. Torres el último) y sus fichas (incluyendo los “coste 0”, pues ya sabemos por qué no renuevan esos jugadores, para luego ganar más al irse gratis). Para colmo, han cedido a las exigencias de Dembelé (el contrato debería de ser público). Y los farsantes celebra Mbappes justificándolo con que El Corte Inglés tiene más deuda.


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (15 Jul 2022)

El madrid necesita un 9 suplente, pero ya ha dicho Chicletto que no se ficha a naide……como se lesione Bz estamos jodidos, y encima el cabrón aún ganando 8-0 al descanso no lo quita hasta el 85, y con un mundial y 6 títulos a disputar…para eso quédate con Jovic joputa no con Mariano o Ausencio.


----------



## VYP de Álava (15 Jul 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> De dónde cojones saca dinero el Barça????
> 
> El Madrid habiendo ahorrado y ganado todo y fichan solo a un tal Tchouameni (y otros gratis), además de quitarse fichas (Bale, Isco, Marcelo, Jovic…) y otros que se irán (Asensio, Ceballos, etc.). Y mientras tanto, el Barça de la deuda infinita, como cada año, gastándose la millonada en fichajes. Menudo teatro lo de su amigo Tebas. 65M por Raphina y todavía queda Lewandowski (como mínimo), además de los ya traídos estos años (F. Torres el último) y sus fichas (incluyendo los “coste 0”, pues ya sabemos por qué no renuevan esos jugadores, para luego ganar más al irse gratis). Para colmo, han cedido a las exigencias de Dembelé (el contrato debería de ser público). Y los farsantes celebra Mbappes justificándolo con que El Corte Inglés tiene más deuda.



De vender activos y derechos de ingresos futuros. Concentrado todo ello en las famosas "palancas".

Esto es como el paco que vende su casa para irse de vacaciones a todo trapo, pero ellos verán...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Jul 2022)

Buenos días compañeros, que nuevos mamadous tenemos hoy? 

Ayer escuché que massana anunciaría a lo largo de hoy su decisión


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Jul 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> De vender activos y derechos de ingresos futuros. Concentrado todo ello en las famosas "palancas".
> 
> Esto es como el paco que vende su casa para irse de vacaciones a todo trapo, pero ellos verán...



Sasto. No olvidemos que acaban de hipotecar el 25% de los derechos de televisión durante 25 años. Eso es una pasta.

Y aún así, por muchas palancas que activen, como no se vaya Fraude De Jong y un par más, no pueden inscribir a los otros.


----------



## barullo (15 Jul 2022)

¿Cuántos hilos del mandril va a haber, putos rascanalgas?


----------



## VYP de Álava (15 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sasto. No olvidemos que acaban de hipotecar el 25% de los derechos de televisión durante 25 años. Eso es una pasta.
> 
> Y aún así, por muchas palancas que activen, como no se vaya Fraude De Jong y un par más, no pueden inscribir a los otros.



Yo no entiendo estas huidas hacia adelante. Que van a hacer cuando ya no tengan nada que vender? Lloriquear y pedir que el limite salarial sea más laxo, que hay que tener comprensión? Acaso el resto no se ciñe a las mismas reglas?


----------



## Woden (15 Jul 2022)

Cerrad el hilo, coño


----------



## MTJohnny (9 Oct 2022)

MTJohnny dijo:


> Cualquier día en el Bernabéu:
> 
> COURTOIS
> 
> ...



Mi predicción está cada vez más cerca de hacerse realidad:




Es equipo blanco, ojo.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (9 Oct 2022)

*VROOOOOTAL*.

El equipo *BLANCO*.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Oct 2022)

Que este hilo no es...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Oct 2022)

Ya lo dije hace un tiempo, el futuro son los mamadous, un once mamadou es a lo que debemos aspirar como madridistas.

El real madrid tendrá su all stars mamadou.

La era del mamadou ha comenzado.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ya lo dije hace un tiempo, el futuro son los mamadous, un once mamadou es a lo que debemos aspirar como madridistas.
> 
> El real madrid tendrá su all stars mamadou.
> 
> La era del mamadou ha comenzado.



Que éste es el hilo del año pasado, coño.


----------



## MTJohnny (9 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Que este es el hilo del año pasado, coño.



Ostias ahora lo pongo en su sitio.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Que éste es el hilo del año pasado, coño.



Discúlpeme, pero usted quién es?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Oct 2022)

Como decía, la creación de un partido al año, un all stars de mamadous nos garantizarían ingresos extraordinarios.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Oct 2022)

Así más o menos sería un all stars:


----------

